# Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II



## txusky_g (18 Mar 2022)

Continuación de este.






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada y sufriendo muchas pérdidas


Veamos lo que sabemos hasta ahora: - Invasión por tres partes: Crimea, Rusia y Bielorusia - Además mandan una brigada paracaidista a tomar el aeropuerto de Kiev. Con el objetivo de mantenerlo hasta que lleguen los cuerpos acorazados y así usarlo de base logística. La resistencia es mucho más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (18 Mar 2022)

Seguimos aquí.
Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2022)

El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Mar 2022)

¿Problemas de espacio?
El camarada Kalopesky podría solventar esas pequeñas fallas técnicas.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2022)

Seguimos con cacharros abandonados


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.



No me parece tonto, en el Donbass estaria protegido por las milicias que si que han demostrado ser luchadores valientes y avezados, han logrado muchas cosas y habrían logrado más si Putin no hubiese matado a los destacaban en el Donbass durante estos años.

Otra cosa es que te empotren con la calamidad del ejército ruso para que los granjeros ukros jueguen contigo también al tiro al pato mareado.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Mar 2022)

Información sobre pérdidas en el conflicto que han sido confirmadas con vídeo/imágen/foto de satélite/admisión gubernamental:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Debería de estar en el OP


----------



## favelados (18 Mar 2022)

Problemas logísticos.

Al otro hilo le pasa como a los rusos que a medida que avanzan tensionan sus líneas logisticas


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2022)

En las proximidades de #Sumy , otro T-72B ruso Obr 1989 fue destruido, junto con un camión de combustible y otro vehículo.


----------



## mapachën (18 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio... tenemos que seguir con el noble arte de destripar las deposiciones de zurullov.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelion (18 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Seguimos con cacharros abandonados



Buen estreno.


----------



## keylargof (18 Mar 2022)

- Parece que ya ningún hijoputa follaotan escribe en el hilo "algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa". Se han rendido.

- Lo siento señor, parece que el hilo es tan exitoso que txusky ha tenido que abrir la 2da parte. Al parecer lleva 2 minutos y ya hay 5 vídeos de bayraktars dándonos pal pelo


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (18 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio...


----------



## Soler (18 Mar 2022)

Joder, si a mí me han dicho que Putler ya tiene que estar por Paris a estas alturas. La realidad es que ni on capaces de tomar ciudades a 20km de su frontera.


----------



## Indignado (18 Mar 2022)

El mejor hilo de este subforo


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que el Ka-52 q vimos en el otro hilo q tuvo que aterrizar de forma forzosa, lo han dejado ahi tirado jojojo


----------



## Bimbo (18 Mar 2022)

Jajaja todos los cm pollavieja otaneros peperos en el hilo


----------



## Desdemocratícese (18 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.



Chechenos, sirios y ahora armenios, amén de la miríada de turcochinos de todas las regiones rusas que han metido en Ucrania. Y luego los putinitas dicen que es el baluarte contra el globalismo, el NWO y bla bla bla.

¿Han subcontratado la logística a los gitanos, que van llevando el gasoil y las municiones con las fragonetas de los malacatones? Es una explicación a las deficiencias mostradas.


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Jajaja todos los cm pollavieja otaneros peperos en el hilo



Que, por aquí a ver si aprendes algo no?


----------



## Memoria (19 Mar 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Chechenos, sirios y ahora armenios, amén de la miríada de turcochinos de todas las regiones rusas que han metido en Ucrania. Y luego los putinitas dicen que es el baluarte contra el globalismo, el NWO y bla bla bla.
> 
> ¿Han subcontratado la logística a los gitanos, que van llevando el gasoil y las municiones con las fragonetas de los malacatones? Es una explicación a las deficiencias mostradas.



Qué pasa con los armenios morenazi


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Las perdidas de material de hoy son terribles. Siguen atacandoles las lineas de suministros, lo que quiere decir que no estan limpiando su retaguardia y Putin solo se esta dedicando en meter mas y mas material y hombres sin tener una logistica adaptada para tal volumen.

Se les van a morir de hambre a este paso y quedar sin combustible

en cuanto metan las ultimas ayudas va a ser un tiro al pato contra los vehiculos rusos


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.



Segun el geostratega y analista campurriano @eL PERRO Armenia y Serbia ( Con más pro rusos por metro cuadrado que el propio Kremlin ) Deben ser incorporadas a la OTAN en 24 horas


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

La HORDA no es Europa | Burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (19 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Jajaja todos los cm pollavieja otaneros peperos en el hilo



Puedes llamarme Polla.
Hay confianza.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Jajaja todos los cm pollavieja otaneros peperos en el hilo



Saludos, los que os echaron de ForoCoches por insultar habéis encontrado en Burbuja vuestro paraíso. Dios los cria y ellos se juntan.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

@txusky_g,
Mete un último mensaje y cierra el hilo para los despistados.
La gente sigue posteando en el hilo viejo. Yo mismo lo he hecho hace 6 minutos.


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

Genocidiooooorllll!!










Milagro en el teatro de Mariúpol: un solo herido entre los 1.300 civiles atrapados tras el bombardeo


Según las autoridades locales, ya habrían sido rescatadas todas las personas, principalmente mujeres, niños y ancianos, que llevaban días en el búnker del edificio, atacado este miércoles



www.abc.es


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Así han fracasado en Ucrania los paracaidistas de Putin, el principal cuerpo de élite de las tropas rusas


Conocida como VDV, la mayor fuerza aerotransportada del mundo, necesitó ayuda para tomar el aeródromo de Hostomel y su actuación se ha saldado con multitud de bajas y la muerte de uno de sus generales por un francotirador




www.larazon.es


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA no es Europa | Burbuja.info



El mermado del CALOPEZ ha borrado mi hilo mítico. Qué hijo de puta


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

No se podía saber, si habían matado cientos de miles


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El mermado del CALOPEZ ha borrado mi hilo mítico. Qué hijo de puta



No ha borrado es que hoy el foro va como el puto culo


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio en el volumen II


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

el avance de los rusos se ha detenido por completo. ¡Si esto continúa, se encontrarán en un desastre!

Esta informacion viene de distintas fuentes a lo largo del dia, contraataques ucras y recuperacion de aldeas como vimos en el otro hilo


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Se habla de 14.200 rusos muertos, que heridos serian el triple









В Україні знищили 14 200 російських загарбників


Від початку війни станом на 18 березня загальні бойові втрати російських загарбників становлять 14200 живої сили, 450 танків та 93 літаки. — Укрінформ.




www.ukrinform.ua





No me extraña que Putin tenga que llevar reservas de todos los lados


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de 14.200 rusos muertos, que heridos serian el triple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es más de un cuarto de los 200.000 que se ha llevado allí mr domador de osos.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Muy guapo.
Lo meto como siempre en Spoiler para que no se quejen algunos foreros.


Spoiler: Maravillas con cubos Rubik


----------



## Indignado (19 Mar 2022)

Mas buenas noticias


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las perdidas de material de hoy son terribles. Siguen atacandoles las lineas de suministros, lo que quiere decir que no estan limpiando su retaguardia y Putin solo se esta dedicando en meter mas y mas material y hombres sin tener una logistica adaptada para tal volumen.
> 
> Se les van a morir de hambre a este paso y quedar sin combustible
> 
> en cuanto metan las ultimas ayudas va a ser un tiro al pato contra los vehiculos rusos



- Señor Putin, nuestras tropas pasan hambre y no tienen gasolina
- Espera que llamo a los sirios
- Pero es que nos hace falta comida y fuel
- Joe macho, por pedir... a ver, que vengan los soldados de Osetia
- Pero presidente, comid..
- Pesao coño! Que vengan los arnenios!


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Mas buenas noticias



Pues no son buenas noticias, en tanto en cuanto, los militares que están en misión y ven morir a sus subordinados, son los que se alzan en armas contra el sátrapa de turno. Que dejen algún militar de alta graduación, para que haya un golpe de estado anti Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> - Señor Putin, nuestras tropas pasan hambre y no tienen gasolina
> - Espera que llamo a los sirios
> - Pero es que nos hace falta comida y fuel
> - Joe macho, por pedir... a ver, que vengan los soldados de Osetia
> ...



yo tengo la sensacion q entre las purgas que esta haciendo, los que tengan que entregar los informes, no le deben de estar contando la cruda realidad, lo mismo le ocurrio al inicio de la invasion cuando le contaron lo que el queria escuchar


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Un video reciente de drones ucranianos arrojando más municiones RKG-1600 sobre camiones rusos de suministro y comunicaciones/comando.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Ya ningun pais respeta a Rusia. La Embajada de Rusia en Praga, República Checa, recibió un pequeño cambio de imagen.


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pues no son buenas noticias, en tanto en cuanto, los militares que están en misión y ven morir a sus subordinados, son los que se alzan en armas contra el sátrapa de turno. Que dejen algún militar de alta graduación, para que haya un golpe de estado anti Putin.



Acabo de leer que el que la ha cascado está 3 rangos por debajo de un mariscal en la escala rusa.
Quedan miles de peces gordos para dar un _coup d'état._


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de 14.200 rusos muertos, que heridos serian el triple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece una barbaridad, creo hay propaganda mezclada con malinterpretaciones. Yo de esto sé poquito pero por lo que he ido leyendo de las fuentes más fiables parece que unas 5000-8000 muertes es un número más realista. Eso implica otros 20k heridos más o menos.

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que los hijos de puta del kremlin no están evacuando a muchos heridos, no han montado vías de evacuación, y no se ha hablado de hospitales de campaña, se están llevando a los heridos a Bielorrusia en el frente norte o a Rusia o Crimea en en este y sur.

Por este motivo quizá el multiplicador 3 a 1 heridos-muertes sea menor, alrededor de 2.5, porque mucho herido salvable acaba muriendo como un perro.

Eso daria unos 6-8k de muertos y 15-20k heridos, haciendo un total de 23-28k bajas. Que ya es una puta barbaridad.

De ahí la necesidad de refuerzos externos. Meter a más soldados rusos le hace más difícil mantener la mentira de que lo de Ucrania es una "operación especial".

Ojo porque podemos estar ante un desastre histórico.


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me parece una barbaridad, creo hay propaganda mezclada con malinterpretaciones. Yo de esto sé poquito pero por lo que he ido leyendo de las fuentes más fiables parece que unas 5000-8000 muertes es un número más realista. Eso implica otros 20k heridos más o menos.
> 
> Pero hay que tener en cuenta que los hijos de puta del kremlin no están evacuando a muchos heridos, no han montado vías de evacuación, y no se ha hablado de hospitales de campaña, se están llevando a los heridos a Bielorrusia en el frente norte o a Rusia o Crimea en en este y sur.
> 
> ...



Es que eso es perder un 15% de la expedición invasora. En tres semanas... Normal.que lleven a los proxis de otras zonas.


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Acabo de leer que el que la ha cascado está 3 rangos por debajo de un mariscal en la escala rusa.
> Quedan miles de peces gordos para dar un _coup d'état._



Y venga más, estos van a tener más oficiales que soldadesca.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas están cavando, creando crestas de tierra alrededor de su equipo militar, según el análisis y las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies. Estas bermas protectoras se han observado al noroeste de Kiev, cerca de Ozera y la Base Aérea Antonov.


----------



## alas97 (19 Mar 2022)

Si la ofensiva rusa está atascada y están pasando cosas gordas, pero no se debe menospreciar el poder de la artillería rusa que prácticamente se está ensañando con las ciudades hasta dejarla polvo.

Y con respecto a lo primero, están vaciando cárceles en rusia para enviar los presos a la guerra y meter en ella a los supuestos traidores.


*Putin planea conceder amnistías para dejar hueco en las cárceles y emprender detenciones masivas de "traidores"*
*El garganta profunda ruso conocido como 'Wind of Change' ha vuelto a hablar. Ahora afirma que Vladimir Putin ha iniciado una caza de brujas para encarcelar a espías y militares, a los que culpa de no conseguir sus objetivos en Ucrania. El informante, al parecer miembro de los Servicios Federales de Seguridad, afirma que nadie se atreve a decirle al presidente lo que no desea escuchar.*


"Esta es la situación dentro del sistema. A los investigadores de los Servicios Federales de Seguridad (FSB) y el Ministerio del Interior se les ha dado la orden de enviar todos los casos [de supuestos soplones] a los tribunales [...], en abril todas las cortes estarán literalmente desbordadas de causas contra los llamados traidores". Así comienza la última misiva remitida al opositor ruso Vladimir Osechkin, refugiado en Biarritz, por uno de esos "traidores" a los que Putin trata de identificar. En otras palabras, lo que la _garganta profunda _de Moscú viene a confirmar es que Putin está enfurecido porque su _blitzkrieg _(guerra relámpago) ucraniana no le está saliendo según sus planes y ha empezado a culpar de ello a supuestos espías, militares y funcionarios de Interior.

El informante, que dice hablar en nombre propio y en el de varios compañeros más del FSB, comenzó a emitir informes sobre los entresijos de los Servicios Federales rusos de Seguridad el 24 de octubre del pasado año. Las filtraciones de _Wind of Change _(como se hace llamar) han ayudado a entender incluso la atmósfera mental de Putin, cada vez más sombría a medida que su ejército se encalla contra la imprevista resistencia ucraniana. A su juicio, al presidente ruso no le inquietan solo las dificultades militares en el campo de batalla, sino la oposición creciente entre los suyos y el pesimismo derrotista que ha empezado a cundir.



Pintada contraria a la guerra, en Rusia. — CEDIDA
Hasta la fecha, _Wind of Change _ha remitido trece cartas. En la que envió este viernes, añade que "la Fiscalía General de la Corte Suprema está discutiendo una iniciativa de amnistía general, probablemente para el 9 de mayo o Día de la Victoria, con el fin de descargar de internos los centros y colonias de presos preventivos para poder recibir a los nuevos lotes de condenados, aquellos que no están de acuerdo con las políticas del partido". En otras palabras, la idea es amnistiar a presos preventivos para poner en su lugar a esos supuestos traidores que tratan de identificar, en cumplimiento de las directrices emanadas del mismo Putin. La idea es liberar de forma prioritaria a aquellos que estén dispuestos a ir a combatir.


El informador asegura que "en estos mismos momentos se están realizando arrestos y registros en todo el país. Ahora, más del 50 por ciento de los esfuerzos de los Servicios Federales de Seguridad están destinados a bloquear cualquier sentimiento contra la guerra y cualquier forma de oposición [a la voluntad del Kremlin]".

La caza de brujas a la que se refiere _Wind of Change _ha sido confirmada por diferentes fuentes independientes. Corroboran también su veracidad las detenciones probadas de varios altos funcionarios del Gobierno de Moscú. Así, por ejemplo, el pasado 12 de marzo se supo que un jefe de espionaje ruso, Sergey Beseda, y su adjunto, Anatoly Bolyuj, fueron puestos bajo arresto domiciliario por órdenes directas de Vladmir Putin.

Los funcionarios del FSB registraron al menos veinte viviendas moscovitas más en busca de otros colegas sospechosos de filtrar información a periodistas. La razón formal que adujeron los agentes para detener a Beseda y Bolyuj fue su presunta implicación en un caso de malversación de fondos.

No obstante, el opositor Vladimir Osechkin cree que el auténtico motivo es que se les culpa de haber proporcionado información poco fiable, incompleta y parcialmente falsa acerca de la verdadera situación de Ucrania. 


¿Cómo es posible que los servicios de inteligencia rusos a los que ahora Putin atribuye sus errores de cálculo no pudieran prever la resistencia que iban a enfrentar tras la invasión? Una de las razones que aducen los propios funcionarios es que nadie se atrevía a decirle al presidente "lo que no quería escuchar", de modo que al final _el zar _terminó creyéndose a sí mismo.

En otras palabras, lo que los informadores del FSB sugieren es que Putin está enfurecido con su servicio de inteligencia por haberle _vendido _la idea de que Ucrania era débil, estaba llena de grupos neonazis y se rendiría rápidamente con la ayuda de miles de prorrusos que se sumarían a los invasores a medida que estos avanzaran. Los espías de Putin le adornaban sus informes para que no contradijeran las presunciones con las que él justificaba la agresión imperialista.


Varias fuentes señalaron el pasado jueves, día 17 de marzo, que Putin había despedido a Roman Gavrilov, subjefe de la Guardia Nacional o Rosvgardia, por su impericia en la gestión del ataque y las pérdidas sufridas por el ejército ruso durante la invasión. Osechkin ha desmentido que, tal y como aseguraban varios medios anglosajones, el general ruso haya sido realmente detenido. "Sin embargo, yo creo que su carrera y su empleo se han arruinado después de su ataque contra Victor Zolotov, director de la Guardia Nacional", dice el opositor.

Supuestamente, Gavrilov, de 45 años, ha sido acusado por Putin de desperdiciar combustible durante la invasión y de filtrar información. Su unidad militar encabezó el asalto inicial de Rusia contra Ucrania y, en contra de lo que la inteligencia rusa había sugerido que sucedería, la _blitzkrieg _o guerra rápida de Putin no rompió en pocos días las defensas ucranianas. Tres semanas después del inicio de las hostilidades, Moscú no ha logrado tomar las ubicaciones estratégicas que esperaba, a excepción de Jerson. Además, desde que penetró en Ucrania, la Rosgvardia que subdirigía Gavrilov ha sufrido pérdidas significativas de vidas. En vista de ello, sus desavenencias con el Kremlin podrían guardar relación con la ira de Putin. Hace ahora una semana, Oleksiy Danilov, jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania, aseguró que otros ocho altos cargos militares rusos habían sido apartados de sus funciones tras el inicio de la guerra.





Las filtraciones realizadas por _Wind of Change _sugieren, en un sentido similar, que las tropas de Rusia están desmoralizadas por el número de víctimas que están sufriendo y por el modo en que han terminado encalladas en Kiev y otras grandes ciudades ucranianas.


¿Es posible que Putin creyera realmente la fábula que repite de forma sistemática acerca de la Ucrania nazi deseosa de ser liberada por los hermanos rusos? "Piensa que es un viejo que no practica sexo ni frecuenta las redes. Él y sus colaboradores más cercanos se consideran dioses investidos de un poder absoluto", afirma el opositor Osechkin. Toda la información que, en su opinión, recibe Putin procede de súbditos que le temen como al zar y que no desean ser portadores de malas noticias, por si acaso alguien decide matar al mensajero. Enfocado de ese modo, Putin se ha enfangado en el barro de su autoritarismo.

El informante de Osechkin, _Wind of Change_, cree que la purga de espías y de funcionarios de Interior es la forma que el Gobierno tiene de echar balones fuera y atribuir la culpa del desastre a toda la cadena de colaboradores: se ha pasado de infravalorar al contrincante a evaluar el futuro militar con pesimismo y, a menudo también, con una visión no exenta de derrotismo. Los Servicios Federales de Seguridad o FSB son los herederos directos del KGB y tienen su sede, como sus predecesores, en la plaza Lubyanka de Moscú.

El _garganta profunda_ de los Servicios Federales de Seguridad reafirma en otra de sus misivas que entre no pocos funcionarios de esa siniestra agencia se ha extendido la idea de que "las fuerzas y los medios rusos son insuficientes incluso para la teórica toma bajo control, no solo de Ucrania, sino de las ciudades clave. No hay fuerzas suficientes ni siquiera para un cerco completo y mucho menos para un asalto".


El texto agrega que "Rusia dispone de armamento que aún no ha sido desplegado, pero hay problemas para implementar su uso. Un ataque nuclear local no resolverá el problema militar, sino que lo aumentará. Intentar intimidar antes de recurrir a las armas nucleares es posible, pero usarlo entraña tremendos riesgos. Y aunque la situación está ahora más allá de la lógica y el sentido común, todavía esperamos que no se haga una estupidez absoluta".

"Por supuesto, Rusia dispone de los llamados _Solntsepeki_, pero hay que hacer ciertas precisiones respecto a ellos", apostilla _Wind of Change_. "La TCC es una máquina vulnerable y tendrá que ser custodiada por grandes fuerzas. En Siria, tuvo lugar un incidente desagradable con el TOS: la detonación es suficiente para destruir su propia retaguardia y todos los que la cubren. Lo comprobamos, y eso es suficiente. Y el _Solntsepeki _aún debe ser llevado a Kiev, arriesgándose a convertir toda la columna en polvo después de un solo golpe exitoso. Un ataque masivo de UAV, una salva de artillería solitaria, una emboscada, un golpe en un vehículo específico, y el resultado será grandiosamente negativo".

_Solntsepeki _es la denominación común del TOS-1A, con el que se teme que Moscú aumente su potencia de fuego en la invasión en curso de Ucrania. Un lanzacohetes múltiple TOS-1A fue visto en la parte trasera de un camión al sur de Belgorod en Rusia, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, el 26 de febrero. El sistema está equipado con un bastidor de cohetes incendiarios o termobáricos de enorme potencia destructiva. Los soviéticos lo llamaban _lanzallamas pesado_. El TOS-1 _Buratino _y el TOS-1A _Solntsepek _son dos de las armas más temibles de la guerra moderna.

Los informantes del FSB creen también que Mariúpol "se está convirtiendo en un campo de demostración de fuerza e intimidación con la esperanza de que el ejemplo sea percibido por el resto de las ciudades como una necesidad de huir o rendirse. Claro que los efectos colaterales son visibles a simple vista: el hecho de que una gran ciudad se convierta en polvo suscita dudas incluso entre el público nacional ruso". 


El receptor de las filtraciones, Vladimir Osechkin, a quien se le ha apodado _el Julian Assange ruso_, fue incluido en noviembre pasado en la lista negra del Kremlin por filtrar imágenes e información sobre las violaciones que se cometen en las cárceles de su país. Vladimir tuvo que huir de Moscú en 2015 para evitar ser encarcelado una vez más por los Servicios Federales de Seguridad. Desde entonces, se halla refugiado en Biarritz, un destino turístico del País Vasco francés.

El seudónimo utilizado por el informador del FSB, _Wind of Change _o _Viento de Cambio_, es una conocida canción de la banda alemana de hard rock Scorpions. Escrita en su totalidad por el vocalista Klaus Meine, se convirtió en el himno de la perestroika debido a las alusiones de su letra a la paz y la reunificación del mundo tras el fin de la Guerra Fría. En vista del éxito comercial que obtuvo en la Europa Oriental, la banda grabó una versión en ruso llamada Ветер Перемен.









Putin planea conceder amnistías para dejar hueco en las cárceles y emprender detenciones masivas de "traidores"


El garganta profunda ruso conocido como 'Wind of Change' ha vuelto a hablar. Ahora afirma que Vladimir Putin ha iniciado una caza de brujas para encarcelar a espías y militares, a los que culpa de no conseguir sus objetivos en Ucrania. El informante, al parecer miembro de los Servicios Federales...




www.publico.es


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano ha establecido un récord en la eficiencia del uso de sistemas antitanque Javelin. Para 112 disparos: 100 golpes precisos en el objetivo.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

En Melitopol se les acumula el trabajo a los ukras.
Alguien dice que falta un _«Podlet K-1 low altidute survailence radar»_ para la colección de cromos (el primer camión del vídeo):


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las tropas rusas están cavando, creando crestas de tierra alrededor de su equipo militar, según el análisis y las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies. Estas bermas protectoras se han observado al noroeste de Kiev, cerca de Ozera y la Base Aérea Antonov.



Me parece muy bien que caben cortafuegos para que los incendios no se extiendan.
Ya vamos muchas toneladas de CO2 en esta "operación especial".


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Mariupol.
Sin palabras.
_«¿Cómo se ve Mariupol en el día 23 de la guerra? Mariupol está bajo asedio por el día 17. Según las autoridades locales, más de 350.000 personas permanecen en la ciudad. Anteriormente, alrededor del 80% de los edificios residenciales fueron destruidos por bombas aéreas y proyectiles.»_


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

_«Los orcos cavan sus propias tumbas en Ucrania»

_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

Son trincheras. Pero el peligro para los vozkys viene del bosque no de la carretera, otro plan perfecto, sin fisuras del khanato



Karamba dijo:


> _«Los orcos cavan sus propias tumbas en Ucrania»
> 
> _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

Es para impedir la visual de los jabelin, pero canta soleares para los BT2 y satelite y es practicamente inutilizar el propio equipo, para eso que se queden en rusia



Dr Polux dijo:


> Las tropas rusas están cavando, creando crestas de tierra alrededor de su equipo militar, según el análisis y las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies. Estas bermas protectoras se han observado al noroeste de Kiev, cerca de Ozera y la Base Aérea Antonov.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

HDLGP

medio foro abrevando la sangre que ha derramado el khan como si fuera nectar



Karamba dijo:


> Mariupol.
> Sin palabras.
> _«¿Cómo se ve Mariupol en el día 23 de la guerra? Mariupol está bajo asedio por el día 17. Según las autoridades locales, más de 350.000 personas permanecen en la ciudad. Anteriormente, alrededor del 80% de los edificios residenciales fueron destruidos por bombas aéreas y proyectiles.»_


----------



## GuidoVonList (19 Mar 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Chechenos, sirios y ahora armenios, amén de la miríada de turcochinos de todas las regiones rusas que han metido en Ucrania. Y luego los putinitas dicen que es el baluarte contra el globalismo, el NWO y bla bla bla.
> 
> ¿Han subcontratado la logística a los gitanos, que van llevando el gasoil y las municiones con las fragonetas de los malacatones? Es una explicación a las deficiencias mostradas.




Hombre...si te parece globalista y NWO un checheno del cáucaso y un assadista...

Igual es que en Grozni y Damasco hay cabalgatas del Orgullo Gay cada año y abortos de niños sanos en el 7º mes y yo aún no me había enterado.

Lo mismo entonces te parece nazi George Soros y tal.


----------



## Tales. (19 Mar 2022)

Lo de Mariupol es desgarrador


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> yo tengo la sensacion q entre las purgas que esta haciendo, los que tengan que entregar los informes, no le deben de estar contando la cruda realidad, lo mismo le ocurrio al inicio de la invasion cuando le contaron lo que el queria escuchar




El hundimiento 
2004


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es que eso es perder un 15% de la expedición invasora. En tres semanas... Normal.que lleven a los proxis de otras zonas.





Putin es Napoleón 
Ucrania su Rusia


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Mar 2022)

El tiempo juega a favor de los Rusos y en contra de los Ukras, los primeros se pueden reabastecer y suplir perdidas mucho mejor que los ukros que no pueden reponer el material pesado aunque reciban ligero, y en las bolsas ni eso.


----------



## mike17 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

como que voy a postear mas aquí el tema de la doritada talibán es pura propaganda cutre 0 análisis ... Putler perdió un ejercito blindado completo
Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo

Ahora solo busca motivar a la población para que se aliste en masa a pelear y conquistar Ucrania Putler quiere declarar una nueva jran wuerra putria.


----------



## asakopako (19 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos volumen 2. A este paso pillamos al hilo de la chincheta. La guerraza relámpago se ha quedado en chispazo.


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

el ejercito Sirio no tiene capacidad para movilizarse a Ucrania todos los días sufren emboscadas de ISIS


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.



Será por problemas en Armenia contra Azerbaián y Turquía

Se han abierto las puertas de Churkastán y Rusia va a poner en Ucrania a todos los churkas


----------



## djvan (19 Mar 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Si la ofensiva rusa está atascada y están pasando cosas gordas, pero no se debe menospreciar el poder de la artillería rusa que prácticamente se está ensañando con las ciudades hasta dejarla polvo.
> 
> Y con respecto a lo primero, están vaciando cárceles en rusia para enviar los presos a la guerra y meter en ella a los supuestos traidores.
> 
> ...



Viste el vídeo que circulo por aquí donde el jefe de inteligencia en una comisión parlamentaria le comentó algo a Putin que no le gustó y le volvió a preguntar hasta que el otro acabó diciendo si lo que putin quería tartamudeando..

Pues eso..

putin no tiene ni puta idea de lo que tiene por debajo de los pies..






Putin humilla a su jefe de inteligencia en una reunión de alto nivel sobre Ucrania: "¡Habla claro!"







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Russian scientists speak out against Putin's Ukraine bioweapons labs lies


Olga Pettersson, who is based in Sweden, told Newsweek that Russia's claims of bioweapons labs in Ukraine were "ridiculous."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Mar 2022)

Han pasado el dron a la frontera Polonia/Bielorrusia/Ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Siendo estricto si Ucrania sufre perdidas..Perú Rusia muchas más .y al estar atacando en 6 frentes a la vez no puede concentrar .y los ucranianos siempre les superan en número.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Mar 2022)

Dabuti milenial?, Pero si hizo la mili con Nabucodonosor


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> como que voy a postear mas aquí el tema de la doritada talibán es pura propaganda cutre 0 análisis ... Putler perdió un ejercito blindado completo
> Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo
> 
> Ahora solo busca motivar a la población para que se aliste en masa a pelear y conquistar Ucrania Putler quiere declara una nueva jran wuerra putria.




¿Puedo preguntarle de qué país de Hispanoamérica procede Vd.?
Si tiene a bien responderme pero no quiere contestarme públicamente puede hacerlo con un mensaje privado.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> yo tengo la sensacion q entre las purgas que esta haciendo, los que tengan que entregar los informes, no le deben de estar contando la cruda realidad, lo mismo le ocurrio al inicio de la invasion cuando le contaron lo que el queria escuchar



Casi iba a decir lo mismo. Igual no son buenas noticias no sea que los Rusos acaben poniendo oficiales competentes en vez de los idiotas que les han llevado a la situación en la que están.


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hombre...si te parece globalista y NWO un checheno del cáucaso y un assadista...
> 
> Igual es que en Grozni y Damasco hay cabalgatas del Orgullo Gay cada año y *abortos de niños sanos en el 7º mes y yo aún no me había enterado.*
> 
> Lo mismo entonces te parece nazi George Soros y tal.



La HORDA es líder mundial en abortos ¿Eres subnormal?


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> El tiempo juega a favor de los Rusos y en contra de los Ukras, los primeros se pueden reabastecer y suplir perdidas mucho mejor que los ukros que no pueden reponer el material pesado aunque reciban ligero, y en las bolsas ni eso.



La puta HORDA no puede reabastecer nada ya que no tiene industria alguna, lo único que puede hacer es hechar más carnaza al asador con más chatarra de la época de la URSS


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

No utilizan más tropas porque no tienen suministros ni camiones para moverlos


----------



## Surfer (19 Mar 2022)

Ya hay un hilo de la guerra en ucrania —-> Guerra en Ucrania XVI

afán de protagonismo del OP?

abrimos todos nuestro hilo de la guerra de Ucrania?

hablad mejor por el otro hilo.


----------



## Dadaista (19 Mar 2022)

Pase lo que pase cuando finalice la guerra el kremlin va a hacer una reforma de su ejército y de su aparato propagandístico que van a recordar las purgas estalinistas. El ejército ya no intimida sino es por su poder nuclear, sus armas no dan la talla, su inteligencia militar tiene jaqueca y su aparato propagandístico parece el espejo mágico de la malvada de blancanieves


----------



## terro6666 (19 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> El tiempo juega a favor de los Rusos y en contra de los Ukras, los primeros se pueden reabastecer y suplir perdidas mucho mejor que los ukros que no pueden reponer el material pesado aunque reciban ligero, y en las bolsas ni eso.



El material ligero y la moral es lo que está haciendo perder a los rusos, lo primero no falta y lo segundo menos.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @txusky_g,
> Mete un último mensaje y cierra el hilo para los despistados.
> La gente sigue posteando en el hilo viejo. Yo mismo lo he hecho hace 6 minutos.



No sé cómo se cierra un hilo Me da opción solo de borrarlo. Voy a ver si me sale.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Surfer dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo de la guerra en ucrania —-> Guerra en Ucrania XVI
> 
> afán de protagonismo del OP?
> 
> ...



Ese es un hilo en el que hablan de geopolítica. Ese tema a mí no me interesa mucho. Abrí este hilo para ver los progresos militares de cada uno, pensando además que lo que salía en los medios de comunicación y también en este foro estaba equivocado.

Creo que al final este hilo es útil para entender lo que pasa en Ucrania, incluso más que la suerte de apología del sistema politico-militar ruso que se lee en el otro hilo.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Que mal lo está pasando la bella Inna. Yo de verdad creo que ella es buena chica y tiene una lucha interior que acabará ganando su parte buena. Pero de momento, entre que cobra del estado ruso y que probablemente pueda terminar en la cárcel y torturada, sigue haciendo "vidéos". En este, nos deja ver entre lineas que no está de acuerdo con la guerra.

Sin embargo, el tema del "vidéo" es la rusofobia. No está mal. Contenido de propaganda sin apoyar explícitamente la guerra.

Hay que tener los güebos cuadrados para sacar un "vidéo" haciéndose la víctima, cuando la organización para la que ella trabaja está matando a decenas de miles de personas sin causa alguna, pero puesto en el contexto y las circunstancias de la bella Inna, esto es casi un canto a la paz y a la libertad. Dentro "vidéo":









Rusofobia al alza tras el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania: causas, efectos… y peligros







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## Desdemocratícese (19 Mar 2022)

Rusia no va tan a medio gas como parece. De las tropas que acumuló en su frontera está usando el 100%, que eran unas 200.000. Está empleando al 70% de sus batallones tácticos, que son las unidades de tierra con mayor operatividad. No puede llevar allí todo lo demás porque no puede desproteger las kilométricas fronteras de Rusia.

El resto de los 900.000 soldados sirven en las fuerzas aéreas, la marina y las unidades de misiles y nucleares. De ellos más o menos la mitad son reclutas forzosos, con lo que ello supone.

Rusia no puede echar demasiada leña más al fuego, porque no le queda mucha más.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

*Algunas de las imágenes de la transmisión televisiva de ayer del concierto #Luzhniki coinciden sorprendentemente con un video de hace un año.*



El video en cuestión. Marzo 2021.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Algunas de las imágenes de la transmisión televisiva de ayer del concierto #Luzhniki coinciden sorprendentemente con un video de hace un año.*
> 
> 
> 
> El video en cuestión. Marzo 2021.



Que bueno


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Buenos dias !! es hora de despertar a los ruskis !!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Eso parece más equipamiento del que tienen muchos países.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es para impedir la visual de los jabelin, pero canta soleares para los BT2 y satelite y es practicamente inutilizar el propio equipo, para eso que se queden en rusia



Se habla que se estan preparando para una guerra de posiciones y de desgaste, llevan dias estancados. Yo creo que seria un error para ellos, van a caer como chinches. Sobre todo al no tener una logistica adecuada


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Ya ni follar van a poder los ruskis


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Eso parece más equipamiento del que tienen muchos países.



pues una divison acorazada rusa son como 200 tanques y 300 blindados de personal y 50 cañones ,sams etc


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Buenos dias !! es hora de despertar a los ruskis !!



indicativo del "control aereo ruso"...


----------



## Visrul (19 Mar 2022)

Sí, eso es algo que muchos nos preguntamos al principio, pero hablando con un militar él me comentó que cuando se habla de un ejército se nos olvida que el porcentaje de tropas de combate es bajo. Me explico, si hablamos de un ejército de 100.000 personas, una parte muy grande el mismo son mecánicos, médicos, cocineros, soldados en tareas de comunicaciones, administrativas, logísticas (transporte, suministro combustible/municiones, recarga de armamento en aviones/tanques/helicópteros, etc.). Osea, al final el número de soldados puede que solo sean 30.000-40.000 del monto total.
Tal vez un ejemplo podría ser el de un portaaviones, realmente los pilotos son un porcentaje ínfimo del total de tropa/marinería que hay en él.


----------



## Limón (19 Mar 2022)

Cafecito, lectura del hilo y manifa contra el socialismo..
Buena mañana de sábado!


----------



## Abelinoz (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> yo tengo la sensacion q entre las purgas que esta haciendo, los que tengan que entregar los informes, no le deben de estar contando la cruda realidad, lo mismo le ocurrio al inicio de la invasion cuando le contaron lo que el queria escuchar



Es igual que las empresas, cuando gobiernas con el miedo, obtienes miedosos,y te rodeas de miedosos, que son los únicos que te aguantan (por miedo) en la práctica, nadie te dice la verdad o directamente te la oculta porque importa más sobrevivir que decir la verdad del barquero y solucionar las cosas. Lo dicho. Como una empresa


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Algunas de las imágenes de la transmisión televisiva de ayer del concierto #Luzhniki coinciden sorprendentemente con un video de hace un año.*
> 
> 
> 
> El video en cuestión. Marzo 2021.



Cuando crees que no pueden ser tan inutiles, te sorprenden y te demuestran que mucho mas...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Muchas necrologicas de paracas, creo q les han dado pomada en Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

llegando material de vision nocturna, microcomputadoras y demas


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Ni idea, supongo que Zhukov lo pondra en el otro hilo


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien tiene noticias de si wali esta vivo?








El tremendo error que podría haber causado la muerte de 'Wali', el 'mejor francotirador del mundo'


El caso del canadiense Oliver Lavigne-Ortiz alias 'Wali', que ha cobrado fama como 'el mejor francotirador del mundo', probablemente quede envuelto en la bruma de la guerra hasta,




www.marca.com


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Mar 2022)

Como Moscú movilice a jóvenes por levas, el apoyo Z va a caer en picado...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

tiene chincheta, lo abrio HArman, en este mismo foro


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

LA invitarias a una Fanta??


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar



Se bebe mucho té, es normal tener un samovar, la gente lo lleva por ahí en termo, etc


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene noticias de si wali esta vivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por los días que lleva sin dar señales de vida, ese pájaro está muerto. Si es que alguna vez estuvo allí


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

"Azov" informó sobre la destrucción del equipo militar de los invasores rusos en Mariupol. “Se llevó a cabo una incursión en el puesto de mando enemigo y el puesto de mando trasero, durante el cual se destruyeron depósitos de municiones, oficiales enemigos, hasta un pelotón de infantería”,



Otro de los muchos errores que tienen los rusos, no estan preparados para combates nocturnos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

REcibiendo material d eprecision..
Cuadricóptero , óptica y un conjunto de comunicaciones acaban de recibir inteligencia ucraniana


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Pues vaya movida. Mi suegra y mi cuñado viven en Gomel. 

Por cierto, os dejo una pagina web que seguía cuando la movida de 2014. Es obviamente ucraniana. Aqui hacen un seguimiento de la invasión, artículos, etc:






Ukraine News today | Ukrainian News - latest, breaking News from Ukraine | Censor.NET


EN.Censor.net - Ukrainian News site. We find breaking news, multimedia, reviews & opinion on Kiev, business, sports & more at Censor.net.




censor.net


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

No os vengáis tan arriba, que los ukras también reciben lo suyo, como estos de la 79th. Tiene pinta de no ser suficiente el paracetamol y un par de días de reposo


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar





El azúcar no es solamente un edulcorante, también es un conservante de alimentos fundamental. Por ejemplo para marinar pescados o carnes, y frutas u hortalizas.
Están viendo lo que se viene, no hay más. Por si fuera poco, las últimas cosechas de productos azucareros han sido muy malas, al punto que el precio del azúcar subió un 62% ANTES DE QUE EMPEZARA LA "OPERACIÓN MILITAR ESPECIAL".

Encurtidos como los pepinillos, necesitan azúcar.

What do Russans eat? Russian eating habits and food preferences 


Not less popular are various pickled and fermented vegetables. During the short and often cold and barren summer,* the main task for people was to preserve the food they managed to gather for as long as possible. The only way to do it was by adding such natural conservants* as salt or *sugar*



Los rusos que viven cerca de entornos rurales pueden recoger alimentos silvestres. Pero necesitan azúcar para poder conservarlos en forma de compotas, mermeladas o conservadas en almíbar.

Saben lo que es el hambre y se están preparando antes de que la racionen.
Zurullov dirá que todo es parte del plan y es mejor que los ucranianos se rindan. 






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Mar 2022)

Ale, a buscar radares por la zona.


Rastreador de interferencias de radar: Una nueva herramienta de código abierto para localizar sistemas de radar militares activos

11 de febrero de 2022


Nota del editor: El Rastreador de Interferencias de Radar (RIT) es una nueva herramienta creada por Ollie Ballinger que permite a cualquiera buscar y localizar potencialmente sistemas de radar militar activos en cualquier lugar de la tierra. Haga clic aquí para acceder a la herramienta y siga leyendo para obtener una descripción completa de cómo utilizarla (además de conocer la fascinante investigación en la que se basa). El Equipo Técnico de Investigación de Bellingcat también ha publicado el código fuente de la herramienta RIT en su página de Github.

Al examinar las imágenes del radar de apertura sintética (SAR) captadas por los satélites Sentinel-1, observó fuertes patrones de interferencia en gran parte de Oriente Medio.

Tal y como explica Dan en esta entrada del blog, había intentado filtrar el ruido de fondo que suele captar Sentinel-1, pero accidentalmente maximizó, en lugar de minimizar, los ajustes que captan dichas interferencias. 

Las investigaciones posteriores confirmaron que gran parte de estas interferencias eran causadas por sistemas operativos de defensa antimisiles, como el MIM-104 Patriot PAC-2, que estaban repartidos por Bahrein, Qatar, Jordania, Israel, Yemen y otros países. 

Y todo ello era visible, según se desprende de las imágenes de satélite disponibles al público. 

Mientras que la mayoría de las imágenes por satélite son ópticas, es decir, captan la luz solar reflejada por la superficie terrestre, los satélites de radar de apertura sintética (SAR), como el Sentinel-1, funcionan emitiendo pulsos de ondas de radio y midiendo la cantidad de señal que se refleja. Esto es similar a la forma en que un murciélago utiliza el sonar para "ver" en la oscuridad: emitiendo llamadas y escuchando los ecos.

Los misiles Patriot no son el único sistema que crea este tipo de interferencias. Otros radares militares que operan en la misma frecuencia de la banda C incluyen radares navales como el FCS-3 japonés, el Type-381 chino y el sistema ruso de misiles tierra-aire S-400. Todos ellos deberían ser detectables cuando estén encendidos y a la vista de Sentinel-1.

Dan confirmó el emplazamiento de los radares que descubrió durante su investigación inicial utilizando otras fuentes abiertas, como las imágenes de Google Maps e incluso los datos de la aplicación para correr Strava.

También destacó otras ubicaciones interesantes de baterías de misiles, como el conjunto sueco STRIL, que actúa como sistema de alerta temprana del país contra aviones y misiles rusos. 









Radar Interference Tracker: A New Open Source Tool to Locate Active Military Radar Systems - bellingcat


Many military radars interfere with open source satellite imagery when they're turned on. A new tool lets anyone monitor when and where these radars are deployed.




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Después de la pérdida de unos 2.000 vehículos y camiones blindados, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF esperan pronto refuerzos en forma de ciervos. Y conseguir venado sobre venado.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sé cómo se cierra un hilo Me da opción solo de borrarlo. Voy a ver si me sale.




A ver si vas a ser como calbópez, y en vez de cerralo lo vas a borrar, y atxc el hilazo.... 
Piensa que es un "botón nuclear", así que medita 2 veces antes de darle a algo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

pues 300 tanques y blindados la mayoria los T64 modernizados. y btrs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Por los días que lleva sin dar señales de vida, ese pájaro está muerto. Si es que alguna vez estuvo allí



se teletransporto magicamente de kyev a maripol...sin importar que la ciudad estuviera bajo asedio


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Son trincheras. Pero el peligro para los vozkys viene del bosque no de la carretera, otro plan perfecto, sin fisuras del khanato



Ya, ya....
Lo que pasa es que _Antiputler_ y otros tienen un estilo particular a la hora de comentar los _twitters_.


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

parece que los rusos han atacado con misiles un centro ucraniano en odesa , hablan de esos misiles hipersónicos .

Por cierto , no encuentro información del ataque a esa base de entrenamiento , dicen que no son 30 muertos , que son más . Aparte de que no se dice con que armamento se llevó a cabo este ataque .


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Los funcionarios de Voronezh están pidiendo a los minoristas locales que donen alimentos, bebidas y cigarrillos a las tropas de la Guardia Nacional ahora desplegadas en Ucrania. Solicitado no como muestra pública de apoyo sino como asistencia logística básica para “realizar tareas de combate”. ¡Las cosas estan yendo bien!


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> se teletransporto magicamente de kyev a maripol...sin importar que la ciudad estuviera bajo asedio



Sí, pero los medios otánicos no han respirado y el pájaro no ha publicado ni un mal tweet a través de terceros para evitar comprometer su posición. Eso en el supuesto que no haya sido todo una campaña propagandística desde el principio, el vasili zaitsev canadiense. Ya reflotaremos cuando acabe todo esto, que ya no importará la propaganda y se sabrá si está vivo o muerto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> parece que los rusos han atacado con misiles un centro ucraniano en odesa , hablan de esos misiles hipersónicos .
> 
> Por cierto , no encuentro información del ataque a esa base de entrenamiento , dicen que no son 30 muertos , que son más . Aparte de que no se dice con que armamento se llevó a cabo este ataque .



sigun sin aparecer esos 180 mercenarios de reddit supuestamente muertos en Lyev


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los funcionarios de Voronezh están pidiendo a los minoristas locales que donen alimentos, bebidas y cigarrillos a las tropas de la Guardia Nacional ahora desplegadas en Ucrania. Solicitado no como muestra pública de apoyo sino como asistencia logística básica para “realizar tareas de combate”. ¡Las cosas estan yendo bien!



Dentro de poco le pedirán a civiles que lleven ellos la comida al frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas Armadas reportan otro general ruso muerto. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el teniente general ruso Andrei Mordvichev, que comandaba el 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de la Guardia, murió en acción en el sur de Ucrania.





Ser general destinado en Ucrania, tiene que ser jodido


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> parece que los rusos han atacado con misiles un centro ucraniano en odesa , hablan de esos misiles hipersónicos .
> 
> Por cierto , no encuentro información del ataque a esa base de entrenamiento , dicen que no son 30 muertos , que son más . Aparte de que no se dice con que armamento se llevó a cabo este ataque .



Pon en Twitter "ukraine 79th". Te vas a cansar de ver información. Les atizaron con misiles crucero kalibr, al parecer. Y hay un presunto video donde los ruskies muestran un plano capturado días antes a los ukras, con información de tropas, lo que podría haber sido la base del ataque


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

No están muriendo una cantidad exagerada de asiáticos???


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas Armadas reportan otro general ruso muerto. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el teniente general ruso Andrei Mordvichev, que comandaba el 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de la Guardia, murió en acción en el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso creo que las bajas rusas están muy infradimensionadas. Si han muerto todos esos generales, por cada uno de ellos han tenido que morir al menos un par de miles de soldados bajo su mando.


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dentro de poco le pedirán a civiles que lleven ellos la comida al frente.




Sí, pero vestidos de uniforme y con su correspondiente Mosin-Nagant. Que los AK van a salir demasiado caros y hay que aprovechar lo que se tiene.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por eso creo que las bajas rusas están muy infradimensionadas. Si han muerto todos esos generales, por cada uno de ellos han tenido que morir al menos un par de miles de soldados bajo su mando.



a no ser que la estrategia, como leí por ahí, haya sido atacar vehículos de mando de esos donde suelen parar los generales. Si, la verdad es que eligieron un mal día (y una mala invasion) para ser generales. Les van a dar los ucranianos y si sobreviven les van a dar los perros imperialistas de Putin.

mejor desertar y dejar los tanques para los agricultores locales


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Rusia hasta ahora "no ha logrado sus objetivos originales" y se ha sorprendido por "la escala y la ferocidad de la resistencia ucraniana".


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Pon en Twitter "ukraine 79th". Te vas a cansar de ver información. Les atizaron con misiles crucero kalibr, al parecer. Y hay un presunto video donde los ruskies muestran un plano capturado días antes a los ukras, con información de tropas, lo que podría haber sido la base del ataque



ya lo he visto , edificios destruidos . Pero cuesta creer que a estas alturas esos edificios estuvieran llenos de gente , habiendo sucedido otros ataques a la retaguardia ucraniana ,


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Un vagón de tren está lleno de cuerpos con uniformes rusos, recuerda un residente local que se enfrentó a las tropas rusas que entraron en su patio delantero durante el asalto ruso en el área. Voznesensk fue atacado por las fuerzas rusas pero todavía está en manos de Ucrania.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siendo estricto si Ucrania sufre perdidas..Perú Rusia muchas más .y al estar atacando en 6 frentes a la vez no puede concentrar .y los ucranianos siempre les superan en número.



El problema es que Ukrania, además de sus bajas militares, se tiene que merendar también las muertes de civiles más la destrucción del país. Así que el balance para Ukrania no es positivo, ni puede serlo nunca. 
Pero es que en esta guerra Ukrania sólo puede perder, , así que no les queda otra que seguir luchando.
Otro cuestión es analizar el tema sólo en términos militares.


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ya lo he visto , edificios destruidos . Pero cuesta creer que a estas alturas esos edificios estuvieran llenos de gente , habiendo sucedido otros ataques a la retaguardia ucraniana ,



Puedes ver mi post de hace un rato, pero creo q alguien sí que había, te pongo otra vez una de las fotos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La puta HORDA no puede reabastecer nada ya que no tiene industria alguna, lo único que puede hacer es hechar más carnaza al asador con más chatarra de la época de la URSS



su principal proveedor de armamento extranjero es precisamente Ucrania, imaginate cual es el nivel de esta guerra. En el antiguo bloque sovietico en Ucrania se fabricaba un porcentaje muy alto de todo el armamento militar.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Fotos de tres tanques rusos destruidos en el Óblast de Kiev. Un T-72B obr 1989 y dos T-72B obr 1985.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Puedes ver mi post de hace un rato, pero creo q alguien sí que había, te pongo otra vez una de las fotos



Repites mas que el ajo


----------



## asakopako (19 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Es igual que las empresas, cuando gobiernas con el miedo, obtienes miedosos,y te rodeas de miedosos, que son los únicos que te aguantan (por miedo) en la práctica, nadie te dice la verdad o directamente te la oculta porque importa más sobrevivir que decir la verdad del barquero y solucionar las cosas. Lo dicho. Como una empresa



A mí me recuerda salvando las distancias al Fracasado con Ayuso. Sus asesores y ejpertos le decían lo guapo y listo que era, que a Ayuso se la merendaba con patatas, que tenía el partido controlado. Y en un mes está fuera sin saber muy bien como ni por donde le ha llegado la galleta. En su mente era espectacular todo.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Mientras los supermercados rusos estan repletos gracias a sus materias primas los ucranianos amanecen con desabasto


Pues va a ser que no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

En cuanto al asunto de los hipersónicos...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Rusia hasta ahora "no ha logrado sus objetivos originales" y se ha sorprendido por "la escala y la ferocidad de la resistencia ucraniana".


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Surfer dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo de la guerra en ucrania —-> Guerra en Ucrania XVI
> afán de protagonismo del OP?
> abrimos todos nuestro hilo de la guerra de Ucrania?
> hablad mejor por el otro hilo.



El otro hilo es un hilo 100% de opinión, este no.
Tiene Usted el hilo que menciona, si se siente más a gusto allí.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

__





¿Las putonas van a comentar el video de hoy del fulano de cosas militares?


en cuanto te encuentras a un cuñao putinlover y le plantas el ridiculazo de rusia en ucrania empieza a balbucear "pero eso no es lo que dice el de coshash militaesh, el yago dice que todo va bien.... yo solo me informo de blogs militares de calidaaac... mira lo que dice hoy de la artilleria...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Repites mas que el ajo



El chaval está preguntando sobre ese asunto concreto, y le respondo con detalle. ¿Alguna duda?


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> El chaval está preguntando sobre ese asunto concreto, y le respondo con detalle. ¿Alguna duda?



Reitero.. repites mas que el ajo y si te picas ... ya sabes ...


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Puedes ver mi post de hace un rato, pero creo q alguien sí que había, te pongo otra vez una de las fotos



a ver , claro que habría gente en la base , pero no creo que la tuvieran llena .


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Reitero.. repites mas que el ajo y si te picas ... ya sabes ...



Te ha faltado eso de "chincha rabiña...". Forero de 2008? En fin


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció que utilizó sus misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal más nuevos por primera vez en Ucrania el viernes para destruir un sitio de almacenamiento de armas en Delyatyn, en el oeste de Ucrania - AFP Una elección extraña si es cierto. ¿Te estás quedando sin municiones guiadas regulares?



De hecho yo pienso que no tiene


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Te ha faltado eso de "chincha rabiña...". Forero de 2008? En fin



Yo antes, mucho antes, te tenia en el ignore no se porque te veo, aprovecho y te meto. Agur !!


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar



Llevamos varios años con déficit mundial de azúcar:

*ISO prevé déficit mundial de azúcar en 2020/21 de 4,8 millones de toneladas*










ISO prevé déficit mundial de azúcar en 2020/21 de 4,8 millones de toneladas


La Organización Internacional del Azúcar (ISO) pronosticó el jueves un déficit mundial de azúcar mayor a lo esperado de 4,8 millones de toneladas en la temporada 2020/21.




www.reuters.com





Las actuales sanciones a Rusia evidentemente agravaran mucho el problema en el khanato.


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo antes, mucho antes, te tenia en el ignore no se porque te veo, aprovecho y te meto. Agur !!



Cómeme los huevos


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> a ver , claro que habría gente en la base , pero no creo que la tuvieran llena .



Eso no lo podemos saber. Pero se han cepillado a unos cuántos


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar



Han dejado el suelo hecho una mierda. A ver quién barre ahora.


----------



## lechonviudoo (19 Mar 2022)

Nadie comenta que Rusia ya ha dejado a Ucrania sin acceso al mar de Azov. 
La ofensiva puede haberse visto ralentizada en diversas fases. Pero nunca estancada. Parece lenta pero constante. 
Ya comenté en el otro hilo que conquistar un país como Ucrania en 2 días es directamente imposible. 

Cuando se da la conquista de países medianos por parte de una potencia militar muy superior suelen durar en torno al mes. Y ya cité ejemplos de ello en el otro hilo


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

#Lithuanians donan sus camionetas para las necesidades de la defensa territorial de #Ukraine Además, no vacío, sino lleno de ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano destruyó completamente las baterías rusas "Hurricane" y "Msta-S" Fueron enviados tras el buque de guerra ruso. Buen viaje…

No entiendo a que se refiere eso, les habran hundido algun barco?


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> En cuanto al asunto de los hipersónicos...



¿esto es un misil hipersonico o un ataque regular ? ¿ un misil hipersonico puede impactar con esta precisión o se trata de un ataque convencional ? Yo me inclinarìa por lo de ataque convencional con un dron que apunta al objetivo , Sea lo que sea los ucarnianos tampoco parecen tener defensas contra drones .


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Van a pasar mucho hambre los rusos.. Las Fuerzas Especiales de Ucrania reclamaron la destrucción de dos camiones de suministro rusos más, ubicación desconocida.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció que utilizó sus misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal más nuevos por primera vez en Ucrania el viernes para destruir un sitio de almacenamiento de armas en Delyatyn, en el oeste de Ucrania - AFP Una elección extraña si es cierto. ¿Te estás quedando sin municiones guiadas regulares?
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho yo pienso que no tiene



Sí, suena a que les quedan pocos misiles de crucero y están usando estos para objetivos que no los necesitan.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

Los sistemas de protección de los Ka-52 no parecen muy efectivos...




Varios tanques rusos destruidos cerca de Kiev:


----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

lechonviudoo dijo:


> Nadie comenta que Rusia ya ha dejado a Ucrania sin acceso al mar de Azov.
> La ofensiva puede haberse visto ralentizada en diversas fases. Pero nunca estancada. Parece lenta pero constante.
> Ya comenté en el otro hilo que conquistar un país como Ucrania en 2 días es directamente imposible.
> 
> Cuando se da la conquista de países medianos por parte de una potencia militar muy superior suelen durar en torno al mes. Y ya cité ejemplos de ello en el otro hilo



Cuidado, que Polux podría interpretar esa información como propaganda rusa y te manda al ignore XD

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿esto es un misil hipersonico o un ataque regular ? ¿ un misil hipersonico puede impactar con esta precisión o se trata de un ataque convencional ? Yo me inclinarìa por lo de ataque convencional con un dron que apunta al objetivo , Sea lo que sea los ucarnianos tampoco parecen tener defensas contra drones .



Es lo que dicen los rusos. A saber


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Mar 2022)

lechonviudoo dijo:


> Nadie comenta que Rusia ya ha dejado a Ucrania sin acceso al mar de Azov.
> La ofensiva puede haberse visto ralentizada en diversas fases. Pero nunca estancada. Parece lenta pero constante.
> Ya comenté en el otro hilo que conquistar un país como Ucrania en 2 días es directamente imposible.
> 
> Cuando se da la conquista de países medianos por parte de una potencia militar muy superior suelen durar en torno al mes. Y ya cité ejemplos de ello en el otro hilo



es cierto, pero los rusos estan a un click de sucumbir toda la operacion, es imposible mantener la guardia en todo ese perimetro de territorio, supongo que si se replegasen al sur y se olvidaran del oeste les facilitaria mucho una guerra de contencion, pero es que en ese momento la Otan va a meter mucho mas armamento por todas las fronteras, asi que no va haber paz para los rusos hagan lo que hagan. Cada dia que pasa ellos seran mas debiles y a la otan se le van a hinchar mas los cojones, y lo que ahora se hace de tapadillo se hara abiertamente.

rusia podia ganar la guerra en una confrontacion relampago, pero este tipo de guerra no le favorece, mirar vietnam, mirar afganistan… asi que no se que haran porque son kamikazes subnormales.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas Armadas reportan otro general ruso muerto. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el teniente general ruso Andrei Mordvichev, que comandaba el 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de la Guardia, murió en acción en el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> Ser general destinado en Ucrania, tiene que ser jodido



Es el de ayer.
También lo anunció un portavoz de Zelensky.
Es bastante probable que sea cierto, pero hay que esperar unos días.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

“Ucrania puede embarcarse en una insurgencia que atraparía a Rusia durante décadas”


El experto William Pomeranz analiza para LA RAZÓN las posibles soluciones a la guerra ucraniana.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El material ligero y la moral es lo que está haciendo perder a los rusos, lo primero no falta y lo segundo menos.



Con material ligero das por culo pero no ganas, El que planta dos tanques y un peloton en el cruze es el que maneja el cotarro y se asegura la gasofa y la jala.
Sus aviones controlan el trafico de mercancías por carreteras y el menudeo.
En que se les agoten las CocaColas el porno y las campurrianas, se pasan al enemigo.
Lo


FernandoIII dijo:


> La puta HORDA no puede reabastecer nada ya que no tiene industria alguna, lo único que puede hacer es hechar más carnaza al asador con más chatarra de la época de la URSS



De armas precisamente su producción está asegurada, la Gran y Santa Madre Rusia, bajo VladiPutin I el Grozni... bajo protección y amparo de San Stalin y no puede perder.
Un par de purgas de generales corruptos y apesebraos, un diezmado de incompetentes ... y Rusia como siempre sabrá hacerles el lío y derrotar a los invasores que han infiltrado las almas de los Ucranianos, con postmodernidades foráneas para destruirlos a todos,
A Rusia no la pueden derrotar este puñado de putas y maricones tras y en el gobierno Ucra... por que tiene los cojones para darle al botón del gran reset, además del respaldo de los Arcanos y Brujas custodios de la esencia de lo humano.
Babel será derrotada, purificada y putiunificada.
Sus enemigos desfilarán en Moscú.. jiñando sus pantalones de Sopa de col y ricino... camino de Siberia tras el caballo blanco montado por Vladimiro I el Grozni.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de 14.200 rusos muertos, que heridos serian el triple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como todos los datos cojámoslos con reservas, pero si eso es cierto entonces la _operación especial_ de 3 días se ha convertido pasadas 3 semanas en una guerra que ha reducido en 33% la fuerza invasora.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pues no son buenas noticias, en tanto en cuanto, los militares que están en misión y ven morir a sus subordinados, son los que se alzan en armas contra el sátrapa de turno. Que dejen algún militar de alta graduación, para que haya un golpe de estado anti Putin.



Lo suyo sería como en la antigua Roma. Ahora que el ejército está reunido que marche sobre Moscú y deponga al sátrapa y le cuelguen de una farola en la Plaza Roja. ¿No dicen que Rusia es la tercera Roma? Pues eso.


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

lechonviudoo dijo:


> Nadie comenta que Rusia ya ha dejado a Ucrania sin acceso al mar de Azov.
> La ofensiva puede haberse visto ralentizada en diversas fases. Pero nunca estancada. Parece lenta pero constante.
> Ya comenté en el otro hilo que conquistar un país como Ucrania en 2 días es directamente imposible.
> 
> Cuando se da la conquista de países medianos por parte de una potencia militar muy superior suelen durar en torno al mes. Y ya cité ejemplos de ello en el otro hilo



y ya estamos otra vez con la misma cantinela . En una ofensiva se puede considerar normal enfrentarse a otro ejército y tener pérdidas , pero normalmente el enemigo tiene tantas o más pérdidas . O sea que tienes pérdidas pero has ganado y consolidado territorio .

En el caso de esta guerra los rusos avanzan sin poca oposición , excepto en las ciudades , y a continuación todas las unidades son machacadas en pequeñas emboscadas y llegará un punto en que o se retiran los rusos o ya no les quedará ni un tanque , y a este ritmo puede que pierdan el donbass .

Que si , que luego bombardean ciudades , ... napoleón entró en moscú y luego pasó lo que pasó .


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Hilo que analiza las tácticas de ingeniería social de Putin, calcadas a las del PSOE, usar a funcionarios y otros paguiteros como brazo armado.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo suyo sería como en la antigua Roma. Ahora que el ejército está reunido que marche sobre Moscú y deponga al sátrapa y le cuelguen de una farola en la Plaza Roja. ¿No dicen que Rusia es la tercera Roma? Pues eso.



Y luego uno de la Duma cual senador se reúne con ellos a las afueras de Moscú para acordar el pago de los soldados.


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las tropas rusas están cavando, creando crestas de tierra alrededor de su equipo militar, según el análisis y las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies. Estas bermas protectoras se han observado al noroeste de Kiev, cerca de Ozera y la Base Aérea Antonov.



Me temo que van a tener la misma eficacia que los somieres soldados a las torres de los blindados. Esto es ninguna.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los sistemas de protección de los Ka-52 no parecen muy efectivos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mecagoento ya está el tractor azul acechando

El chatarrerooooooooooooo ha llegaooo el chatarreeeeeeeroooooo


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Algunas de las imágenes de la transmisión televisiva de ayer del concierto #Luzhniki coinciden sorprendentemente con un video de hace un año.*
> 
> 
> 
> El video en cuestión. Marzo 2021.



cómo, nos han colao un video de hace un año como si fuera ayer en directo??

qué grandes los de RT, eh?

y encima les sale mal!!


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

No hay sitio en la morgue de Mazyr. Está lleno de cuerpos de soldados rusos.

En un hospital en esta ciudad bielorrusa a unos 60 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, los pasillos y las salas están llenos de los gemidos de los soldados por las heridas del campo de batalla.

En la estación principal de trenes, se ha grabado un video de soldados rusos transportando camillas, aparentemente con soldados heridos, desde una ambulancia militar hasta un tren que espera operado por la compañía ferroviaria estatal de Rusia.

Y en Naroulya, una ciudad aún más cercana a la frontera con Ucrania, los residentes informan que se ha instalado un hospital de campaña ruso en un antiguo depósito de automóviles, y que los soldados rusos heridos están siendo transportados desde Ucrania, tratados brevemente y luego enviados a Mazyr y la capital regional, Homel.

Ahora en su cuarta semana, la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania continúa cobrando un precio horrible a los civiles y soldados ucranianos en ambos lados. Algunos de los ataques y enfrentamientos más mortíferos han ocurrido cerca de la frontera bielorrusa cerca de Homel; cerca de la frontera rusa en Kharkiv y Sumy en el este; y alrededor de ciudades portuarias del sur como Mariupol y Kherson.

Ha sido difícil conseguir recuentos de víctimas completos y fiables. Entre los civiles, Naciones Unidas ha registrado 780 muertos y más de 1.250 heridos, pero estima que las cifras reales son mucho más altas, y los funcionarios ucranianos dicen que miles de civiles han muerto.

El número de víctimas entre los combatientes también ha resultado esquivo, y los expertos dicen que cada lado busca exagerar las pérdidas del enemigo y minimizar las propias.

En Rusia, llegar a un recuento exacto es aún más difícil, debido a las regulaciones gubernamentales que han restringido los informes independientes, e incluso han hecho que pronunciar las palabras "guerra" e "invasión" sea un delito potencialmente criminal.

Pero en las regiones de Bielorrusia que limitan con Ucrania, los residentes y los trabajadores médicos han informado de una marea creciente de cadáveres y militares mutilados que son enviados fuera de Ucrania y luego enviados a otro lugar para recibir tratamiento adicional o entierro.

Más de 2.500 cadáveres de soldados ya habían sido enviados desde la región de Homel de vuelta a Rusia en tren o avión hasta el 13 de marzo, según un empleado del hospital clínico regional de Homel.

Como todas las personas que *hablaron con RFE/RL* , esta persona pidió no ser identificada por temor a represalias o persecución por parte de las agencias de seguridad bielorrusas o rusas.

La cifra no se pudo verificar de forma independiente.

*'Era increíble la cantidad de cadáveres que había'*

El ejército de Ucrania afirma que más de 14.000 rusos han muerto desde que Rusia lanzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, una cifra mucho mayor que la mayoría de las estimaciones independientes. El ejército no ha publicado cifras formales de bajas, diciendo que es un secreto de estado, pero el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy dijo la semana pasada que unos 1.300 soldados ucranianos habían muerto.

Mientras tanto, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirma que más de 2.870 soldados y combatientes paramilitares ucranianos han muerto y unos 3.700 han resultado heridos. Su único recuento oficial de bajas rusas se produjo el 2 de marzo, cuando el ministerio dijo que 498 soldados habían muerto y 1.597 resultaron heridos.

A principios de esta semana, la inteligencia estadounidense calculó el número de muertos militares rusos en más de 7.000, y dijo que es una estimación conservadora.

Un lugar para buscar evidencia de muertes de militares rusos es la región de Homel: encajada en el sureste de Bielorrusia, limita con Rusia al este y con Ucrania al sur. La ciudad de Homel es la más grande de Bielorrusia después de Minsk y un importante centro de comercio y transporte.

Bajo el líder del hombre fuerte Alyaksandr Lukashenka, Bielorrusia se ha convertido cada vez más en un estado vasallo de Rusia, según los expertos. Lukashenka expresó un fuerte respaldo a la guerra de Rusia, permitió el despliegue de importantes unidades militares rusas en el país y amenazó con enviar fuerzas bielorrusas a Ucrania.

Antes de la invasión, decenas de miles de tropas rusas se *posicionaron cerca de la frontera con Ucrania* . Un número desconocido de ellos cruzaron desde la región de Homel y avanzaron hacia el sur, hacia Kiev, pero avanzaron lentamente y sufrieron pérdidas sustanciales.

En Mazyr, cuya población ronda los 100.000 habitantes, la única morgue de la ciudad estaba repleta de cadáveres a partir del 3 de marzo, según *testigos presenciales* . "Fue increíble la cantidad de cadáveres que había", dijo un residente de Mazyr que con frecuencia conduce por la ciudad y las áreas cercanas por negocios.

Dijo que había visto muchos "sacos negros" cargados de ambulancias militares en vagones de ferrocarril rusos. "Los pasajeros en la estación de tren de Mazyr se sorprendieron por la cantidad de cadáveres que se cargaban en el tren", dijo. “Después de que la gente comenzó a filmar un video, los militares los atraparon y les ordenaron que lo quitaran”.

En Homel, la capital regional, a principios de este mes se reacondicionó un laboratorio para el principal hospital de la ciudad, se sacaron los equipos existentes y se trajeron camas y otros equipos médicos, dijeron los residentes.

Los residentes de Homel *dijeron a RFE/RL* que los soldados rusos heridos estaban siendo llevados a tres instalaciones médicas separadas en la ciudad, incluida una especializada en el tratamiento del cáncer.

Un médico del principal hospital de la ciudad de Mazyr dijo a RFE/RL que la instalación estaba ahora bajo vigilancia de la policía y las agencias de seguridad, y que los médicos habían sido amenazados con despedirlos si hablaban de las condiciones. El médico dijo que todos los médicos del personal, incluso los de profesiones más especializadas, tenían la tarea de tratar a los rusos heridos.

"No hay suficientes cirujanos. Anteriormente, los cadáveres fueron transportados en ambulancias y cargados en trenes rusos", dijo el médico. “Después de que alguien hizo un video al respecto y lo subió a Internet, los cuerpos fueron cargados en la noche para no llamar la atención”.

En el Hospital No. 4 de Homel, los funcionarios comenzaron a dar de alta a los pacientes actuales el 1 de marzo para dar cabida a los rusos heridos, según varios residentes con los que habló RFE/RL. "Hay tantos rusos heridos allí, es simplemente un horror. Terriblemente desfigurados. Es imposible escuchar sus gemidos en todo el hospital", dijo un residente que fue tratado en el hospital de Homel.

Otro médico de Homel dijo que había una creciente preocupación entre los residentes de la ciudad de que podría haber escasez de medicamentos cotidianos para la población en general. "La gente está en pánico, pero hasta ahora hay ayuda [médica] y hay suficientes medicamentos. Lo que sucederá a continuación aún se desconoce", dijo el médico. "Es probable que haya problemas con los medicamentos antitetánicos".

El tétanos es una dolencia común que afecta a los soldados que sufren heridas de metralla y de bala.

En el Centro de Medicina Radiológica de Homel, unos 400 soldados rusos están siendo tratados actualmente, según los empleados. La afluencia de tropas también ha llevado a que al menos un empleado del hospital solicite donaciones de pañales, toallitas húmedas, jabón, champú, agua, galletas y ropa para ayudar a los soldados.

Hanna Krasulina, portavoz de la líder opositora bielorrusa exiliada Svyatlana Tsikhanouskaya, dijo a la televisión ucraniana el 2 de marzo que las morgues en Mazyr estaban repletas de militares rusos muertos, algunos de ellos de Chechenia.

*"Debemos informar tanto a los chechenos como a los rusos que las morgues bielorrusas en el sur de Bielorrusia ya se están llenando con los cadáveres de sus soldados", dijo. "Es importante hacérselo saber. No permitiremos que la propaganda rusa lo oculte".*









In Belarusian Morgues And Hospitals, Clues To Russian Military Losses In Ukraine


How many Russian soldiers have died in the war in Ukraine? Look in the morgues and hospitals of southeastern Belarus for clues.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Quizá algún forero lo haya puesto hace algún minuto, pero bueno, por si acaso: un mayor y otro coronel

Ampliación necrológica
Mayor Oleg Patskalev
Coronel Oleg Zenchenko


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Una posible indicación de que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles Iskander-M, así como otros PGM de mayor alcance.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (19 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Con material ligero das por culo pero no ganas, El que planta dos tanques y un peloton en el cruze es el que maneja el cotarro y se asegura la gasofa y la jala.
> Sus aviones controlan el trafico de mercancías por carreteras y el menudeo.
> En que se les agoten las CocaColas el porno y las campurrianas, se pasan al enemigo.
> Lo
> ...



Perder más del 10% de tus vehículos en menos de un mes y no haber conseguido nada es una gran victoria, ahora encima tienen a un enemigo más fogueado mejor equipado para la guerra de guerrillas, con la opinión pública internacional de su parte, recibiendo ayudas de todo Dios, los rusos por su parte, crisis económica, las madres rusas perdiendo hijos por nada, sin capacidad de reponer lo perdido incapaces de someter a el país más pobre de Europa, moral por los suelos.
Vamos una victoria de libro.


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



pues eso es lo que quería Putin

Back to the USSR!!!!!

Objetivo logrado! Achievement Vladimir de mierda unlocked!


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Ale, a buscar radares por la zona.
> 
> 
> Rastreador de interferencias de radar: Una nueva herramienta de código abierto para localizar sistemas de radar militares activos
> ...



y esto vale para detectar radares de la guardia civil??


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Los tractorcillos cada vez llegan antes
_«Photos of three destroyed Russian tanks in Kyiv Oblast. One T-72B obr 1989 and two T-72B obr 1985»


_


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Llevamos varios años con déficit mundial de azúcar:
> 
> *ISO prevé déficit mundial de azúcar en 2020/21 de 4,8 millones de toneladas*
> 
> ...



mejor, que hay mucha diabetes


lo malo es que los adictos van a pasarlas putas como no se desenganchen, pobres gringos, con lo que les gusta beber cocacola en vasitos de 2L y tal...

bueh, todas las salsas rancheras, barbacoa, y demás... van a cambiar de sabor... avisaos estais


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

Lo que decía el camarada Zhukov hace 11 días:


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de 14.200 rusos muertos, que heridos serian el triple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qué reservas? si como empiece a purgar "traidores" y "escoria" se va a quedar solo 

bueno, sino le dan un colacao especial antes, claro


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica
Teniente Lev Ovchinnikov 



P.D.: Estoy verificando antes de pegar las necrológicas que no figuren ya en el listado de 71 bajas del post #8.704 del hilo anterior.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

__





Rússia confirma l'ús del míssil hipersònic «Daga» per atacar Ucraïna | NacióDigital






www.naciodigital.cat





comor??

ahora sacan los misiles hipertochos?

a ver si esto es como lo del show de putin de ayer...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Destruido bu artillería ucraniana camiones rusos y BMP-2. región de Kiev.


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar



Camino del desabastecimiento y de la miseria y el hambre.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

¿La cosa se está calentando hacia el Oeste?
_«RUSIA USA POR PRIMERA VEZ EN UNA GUERRA UN MISIL HIPERSÓNICO KINZHAL. El HCM más rápido del mundo que vuela a mach 12( 4 KILÓMETROS POR SEGUNDO) destruyó un gran almacén subterráneo de cohetes y armas de artillería en Ivano-Frankivsk»_


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Es igual que las empresas, cuando gobiernas con el miedo, obtienes miedosos,y te rodeas de miedosos, que son los únicos que te aguantan (por miedo) en la práctica, nadie te dice la verdad o directamente te la oculta porque importa más sobrevivir que decir la verdad del barquero y solucionar las cosas. Lo dicho. Como una empresa



También vale para el pp de Castado y el Aceituno.
Perdón por el off topic o como se diga...


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Te gastas tu mejor material? Muy mal lo deben estar haciendo los rusos.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nut (19 Mar 2022)

“No queda nada de la ciudad”: las tropas rusas llegan al centro de Mariúpol, ciudad devastada por los bombardeos ordenados por Moscú - MDZ Online (mdzol.com)

2ª parada Odesa.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (19 Mar 2022)

Dado el ritmo de bajas del ejército putiniano, corren rumores de su próxima llamada a filas.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Ruskies droneando


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> “No queda nada de la ciudad”: las tropas rusas llegan al centro de Mariúpol, ciudad devastada por los bombardeos ordenados por Moscú - MDZ Online (mdzol.com)
> 
> 2ª parada Odesa.



Ya veo que no iba a atacar civiles... joder, si mienten mas que hablan...


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2022)

¿Pero aparte de camiones y tanques hechos polvo los ucranianos les están jodiendo algo más?


----------



## Pazuzu 666 (19 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> “No queda nada de la ciudad”: las tropas rusas llegan al centro de Mariúpol, ciudad devastada por los bombardeos ordenados por Moscú - MDZ Online (mdzol.com)
> 
> 2ª parada Odesa.



Sí, para dentro de 2 semanas a este ritmo.


----------



## Nut (19 Mar 2022)

La guerra es siempre la misma.Y los que mas padecen son los civiles.Eso si si te metes en ella procura ganarla.Por que de perderla va a ser MUCHO peor.

Que se lo digan a los republicanos españoles.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Es posible que tomar control de UKR cueste 3 soldados rusos por cada 1 ucranio, salvo que nukeen. 

Al principio de la guerra sí parecía posible que se colocara artilleria suficientemente cerca para arrasar Kiev, pero esa estrategia ha fallado, los ukras no permiten los avances desde este y sur, la ofensiva por el norte inexplicablemente no ha funcionado y ya se ha entrado en una fase de escalada tecnológica que solo puede ganar la OTAN-UE. 

UKR sí se puede permitir perder 250K soldados si es a cambio de, pongamos, 800K soldados rusos. Rusia no podría explicárselo a su población, que está bombardeada constantemente con propaganda supremacista en la que lo ruso es superior, son los más machotes, poseen el derecho sobre una UKR ficticia donde unas yoyas bien dadas a los revoltosos harían aflorar flores o quizás gallinas para los "libertadores". 

Tarde o temprano el Dombass negociará a espaldas de Rusia, para no desangrarse.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Las armas secretas rusas vienen en camino


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Dado el ritmo de bajas del ejército putiniano, corren rumores de su próxima llamada a filas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990191



joder, a esos ya no les ponen chaleco táctico, pa qué? si van sobraos


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (19 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA es líder mundial en abortos ¿Eres subnormal?



Estaba hablando de si los chechenos o assadistas eran NWO. Usted y los suyos ya se que si. Rusia en menor medida que la europa occidental, también.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

lechonviudoo dijo:


> Nadie comenta que Rusia ya ha dejado a Ucrania sin acceso al mar de Azov.
> La ofensiva puede haberse visto ralentizada en diversas fases. Pero nunca estancada. Parece lenta pero constante.
> Ya comenté en el otro hilo que conquistar un país como Ucrania en 2 días es directamente imposible.
> 
> Cuando se da la conquista de países medianos por parte de una potencia militar muy superior suelen durar en torno al mes. Y ya cité ejemplos de ello en el otro hilo



Sí, yo ya dije que en la SITUACIÓN FINAL no se permitiría que Putinia se quedase con todo el Mar de Azov y todo el Mar Negro..... pero eso fue hace muchos días. Quien quiera disfrutar de las victorias temporales...
Sólo es mi opinión (de mierda).


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jikme (19 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es posible que tomar control de UKR cueste 3 soldados rusos por cada 1 ucranio, salvo que nukeen.
> 
> Al principio de la guerra sí parecía posible que se colocara artilleria suficientemente cerca para arrasar Kiev, pero esa estrategia ha fallado, los ukras no permiten los avances desde este y sur, la ofensiva por el norte inexplicablemente no ha funcionado y ya se ha entrado en una fase de escalada tecnológica que solo puede ganar la OTAN-UE.
> 
> ...



El Don bass no puede hacer eso porque no es una entidad independiente de Rusia con agencia propia, las repúbliquetas no son siquiera proxy's, son una máscara que usan los rusos en esa zona para dar legitimidad a sus acciones.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## esteban_m (19 Mar 2022)

Surfer dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo de la guerra en ucrania —-> Guerra en Ucrania XVI
> 
> afán de protagonismo del OP?
> 
> ...



Harman es el forista que abrió ese hilo. Cuando alguien opina algo que no le gusta lo pone al ignore por lo que ya no se puede leer ni postear.
Este hilo es el mejor por mucho.


----------



## Wein (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ha establecido un récord en la eficiencia del uso de sistemas antitanque Javelin. Para 112 disparos: 100 golpes precisos en el objetivo.




112 disparos es muy poco, tienen pocos Javelin?


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

_Aquí hay una página dedicada con números actualizados del gobierno ucraniano en cuanto a pérdidas rusas._
https://t.co/bPP7plYhRi









Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los tractorcillos cada vez llegan antes
> _«Photos of three destroyed Russian tanks in Kyiv Oblast. One T-72B obr 1989 and two T-72B obr 1985»
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990179
> _



Una pasta les van a dar en las fundiciones por tanta chatarra...eso tiene que pagarse bien.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> 112 disparos es muy poco, tienen pocos Javelin?



Desconozco si el dato es de una zona especifica o de toda Ucrania. Lo que si es cierto que no solo se usan javelins, deben de tener como una 12 de modelos diferentes, incluidos sus propios modelos. Cada uno pues funciona de una manera diferente y en unas condiciones diferentes. Si no recuerdo mal, si lo digo mal que alguien me corrija el javelin, necesita de unos metros para armarse en vuelo, por lo que en enfrentamientos close to close, no es efectivo


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Aquí hay una página dedicada con números actualizados del gobierno ucraniano en cuanto a pérdidas rusas._
> Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya con los Ucras, dicen que se han cargado el 14% de TODOS los tanques del ejército ruso. No solo de los destinados a la invasión (el 38%), del TOTAL!

Y lo peor es que estas cifras no suenan descabelladas viendo lo que hemos visto.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desconozco si el dato es de una zona especifica o de toda Ucrania. Lo que si es cierto que no solo se usan javelins, deben de tener como una 12 de modelos diferentes, incluidos sus propios modelos. Cada uno pues funciona de una manera diferente y en unas condiciones diferentes. Si no recuerdo mal, si lo digo mal que alguien me corrija el javelin, necesita de unos metros para armarse en vuelo, por lo que en enfrentamientos close to close, no es efectivo



El Javelin es el que cuesta más de 100K por unidad? Pues tira con los c90 y con el NLAW que cuestan una fracción.


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Perder más del 10% de tus vehículos en menos de un mes y no haber conseguido nada es una gran victoria, ahora encima tienen a un enemigo más fogueado mejor equipado para la guerra de guerrillas, con la opinión pública internacional de su parte, recibiendo ayudas de todo Dios, los rusos por su parte, crisis económica, las madres rusas perdiendo hijos por nada, sin capacidad de reponer lo perdido incapaces de someter a el país más pobre de Europa, moral por los suelos.
> Vamos una victoria de libro.



Doy por posible ese 10% de material Ruso y mas del 50 o 60% del Ukro, pero en lo de fogueados... eso vale para todos y no solo para Ukros.
Las comunicaciones por aire, carretera y ferroviarias son de Iván, el agotamiento de municiones colapsará las bolsas y la guerrilla serán un puñado de bandoleros y odiado por la poblacion rural y combatido por las nuevas fuerzas Ucranianas antiterroristas y de pacificación... reclutadas entre leales del Donbass, los restos militares quedan destinados a ser un residuo odiado por esa poblacion agropecuaria, que quiere sacar sus cosechas al mercado y cuyo caracter conservador es opuesto a la postmodernidad Woke de.... Y aqui me río,,. ese otro trocito de Europa Occidental y AnglUsa, que se autodestruye con ella y que no es ya ni el centro ni la totalidad de lo internacional.
, Tienen el apoyo de China, India, Irán y buena parte de Asia y Africa, una mayoría demográfica y tradicionalista.


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿La cosa se está calentando hacia el Oeste?
> _«RUSIA USA POR PRIMERA VEZ EN UNA GUERRA UN MISIL HIPERSÓNICO KINZHAL. El HCM más rápido del mundo que vuela a mach 12( 4 KILÓMETROS POR SEGUNDO) destruyó un gran almacén subterráneo de cohetes y armas de artillería en Ivano-Frankivsk»_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990189
> ...



Estoy convencido de que como sigan usando esas mierdas se les van a caer al suelo antes de llegar al objetivo. Tengo algo así como un pálpito...


----------



## Wein (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desconozco si el dato es de una zona especifica o de toda Ucrania. Lo que si es cierto que no solo se usan javelins, deben de tener como una 12 de modelos diferentes, incluidos sus propios modelos. Cada uno pues funciona de una manera diferente y en unas condiciones diferentes. Si no recuerdo mal, si lo digo mal que alguien me corrija el javelin, necesita de unos metros para armarse en vuelo, por lo que en enfrentamientos close to close, no es efectivo



Es Para saber si son los antitanques anglo que dicen que llevaron los que estan arrasando a los rusos o son otros ATGM como los alemanes o los que ya tenian ellos.

Cuando acabe la guerra veremos.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que como sigan usando esas mierdas se les van a caer al suelo antes de llegar al objetivo. Tengo algo así como un pálpito...



La pregunta también sería por qué no han conseguido "bajar" ese misil, estándo tan cerca todo el equipamiento OTAN.


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Vaya con los Ucras, dicen que se han cargado el 14% de TODOS los tanques del ejército ruso. No solo de los destinados a la invasión (el 38%), del TOTAL!
> 
> Y lo peor es que estas cifras no suenan descabelladas viendo lo que hemos visto.



que hayamos visto a putin chinadísimo hablando de "purgar" a los traidores y la escoria y tal... con lo controladito que tienen todas las puestas en escena (bueno, más o menos, que se ve que solo les quedan becarios tras alguna que otra purga)

eso muestra que las cifras son bastante aproximadas (y lo mismo por abajo, eh? que ya a estas alturas... vamos, que se han quedado cortos, lo mismo se han zumbao al 50% de los tanques o al 40 y el otro 10 ha fallado sin más antes de entrar en combate)


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pero *aparte de camiones y tanques hechos polvo* los ucranianos les están jodiendo algo más?



Le quedan a Usted muchas páginas de lectura


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Más signos de lso problemas que tiene Rusia a la hora de proveer de alimentos y todo lo necesario a sus propios soldados


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Javelin es el que cuesta más de 100K por unidad? Pues tira con los c90 y con el NLAW que cuestan una fracción.



Si es caro, de los mas caros creo. Pero por ejemplo si te vas a la bolsa, las empresas armamenteisticas estan subiendo como la espuma. Esta claro que los unicos ganadores de esta guerra son estas empresas y sobre todo los drones turcos que los van a vender como churros

Instalaza no se si estara preparada para suministrar tantas unidades a dia de hoy, por otro lado desconozco en que regimen se los han enviado, si venta o donacion. Esta claro que Instalaza no es una ONG

Esta guerra va a ser un antes y un despues en los conflictos me esta dando la sensacion. Las proximas guerras van a cambiar mucho


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> 112 disparos es muy poco, tienen pocos Javelin?




lo que deben tener es pocas ocasiones para utilizarlos, hay más carros abandonados que destruidos
Ahora el ejército ucraniano tiene más carros que cuando empezó la "operación militar especial"





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La pregunta también sería por qué no han conseguido "bajar" ese misil, estándo tan cerca todo el equipamiento OTAN.



Ingeniería inversa. Sobre el terreno ya están recuperando los restos que hayan podido quedar del misil de marras. De todas formas tengo la impresión que se los pueden calzar, pero a lo mejor no interesa que se sepa.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Es Para saber si son los antitanques anglo que dicen que llevaron los que estan arrasando a los rusos o son otros ATGM como los alemanes o los que ya tenian ellos.
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra veremos.



En algunos videos si te dicen el tipo de arma que han usado o se puede presuponer, en el otro hilo puse un video en el que se calzaban dos tanques rusos, al primero lo jodieron con un javelin (se veia el movimiento tipico del misil ) pero el 2 lo zumbaron con un arma anticarro ucraniana termobarica (por la pedazo explosion que produjo). Es decir, que deben de tener un crisol de armas y van usando segun van teniendo


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que nunca se va a saber a ciencia cierta el volumen de muertos rusos, muchos cadaveres los estan dejando pudrirse y no los estan recuperando


----------



## Ungaunga (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya ningun pais respeta a Rusia. La Embajada de Rusia en Praga, República Checa, recibió un pequeño cambio de imagen.



Operación de pintado especial.


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desconozco si el dato es de una zona especifica o de toda Ucrania. Lo que si es cierto que no solo se usan javelins, deben de tener como una 12 de modelos diferentes, incluidos sus propios modelos. Cada uno pues funciona de una manera diferente y en unas condiciones diferentes. Si no recuerdo mal, si lo digo mal que alguien me corrija el javelin, necesita de unos metros para armarse en vuelo, por lo que en enfrentamientos close to close, no es efectivo



Parece que lo bueno de los javelins es que permite lanzar el misil desde mucha distancia , hasta 3 kms , no haciendo falta acercarte al tanque cómo sucede con los otros antitanque - En principio el javelin es determinante y demoledor , se podría destruir todo tanque enemigo impunemente . Yo apuntaría a que la geografía llana de ucrania no permite aprovechar sus características . Una zona de colinas con visión a kilómetros sería su habitat . 
Unido a esto , puede que los ucras no usen los javelin a distancias cortas y los reserven para cuando valga la pena . 

También diría que el javelin debe pesar más que otros misiles , y esto debe ser una putada para el que tenga que ir caminando decenas de kilómetros , por lo que a lo mejor es más útil un lanzamisiles más liviano , y puede que el terreno llano de ucrania oriente a una guerrilla llevar un antitanque más ligero .


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Está en la lista de los 71:
_«Andrei Zakharov, Battalion-tactical group Commander, 6th Tank Regiment (Chebarkul) , 90th Tank division (killed Mar 10) (given Order of Courage in 2016)»_


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron una barricada rusa. Como resultado, un ATGM 9P149 Shturm-S y vehículos oruga multipropósito MT-LB resultaron dañados/destruidos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Doy por posible ese 10% de material Ruso y mas del 50 o 60% del Ukro, pero en lo de fogueados... eso vale para todos y no solo para Ukros.
> Las comunicaciones por aire, carretera y ferroviarias son de Iván, el agotamiento de municiones colapsará las bolsas y la guerrilla serán un puñado de bandoleros y odiado por la poblacion rural y combatido por las nuevas fuerzas Ucranianas antiterroristas y de pacificación... reclutadas entre leales del Donbass, los restos militares quedan destinados a ser un residuo odiado por esa poblacion agropecuaria, que quiere sacar sus cosechas al mercado y cuyo caracter conservador es opuesto a la postmodernidad Woke de.... Y aqui me río,,. ese otro trocito de Europa Occidental y AnglUsa, que se autodestruye con ella y que no es ya ni el centro ni la totalidad de lo internacional.
> , Tienen el apoyo de China, India, Irán y buena parte de Asia y Africa, una mayoría demográfica y tradicionalista.



Tienes toda la razón , a esto añade que los polacos verán la luz y se pasarán al lado ruso ; los polacos y los rusos son 2 pueblos que han compartido su historia muchos años .


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Mar 2022)

Parece que el Vasiliy Bykov sigue a flote.


16-03-2022

En otro ejemplo de la niebla de la guerra y de los mitos que han surgido en torno al conflicto de Ucrania, hoy han aparecido en Internet imágenes y vídeos que muestran al buque patrullero Vasiliy Bykov, del proyecto 22160 de la Armada rusa, navegando hacia el puerto de Sebastopol, en la península de Crimea, sin ningún daño visible. Al parecer, el ejército ucraniano dañó gravemente, si no hundió, este buque en el Mar Negro hace más de una semana utilizando cohetes de artillería no guiados disparados desde la costa. Un vídeo en el que supuestamente se ve al Vasiliy Bykov ardiendo tras el supuesto ataque podría mostrar en realidad un barco comercial que fue gravemente dañado por un misil ruso errante al principio del conflicto y que sigue ardiendo en el Mar Negro casi tres semanas después.









The Curious Case Of Russia's 'Back From The Dead' Warship That Ukraine Supposedly Struck


One of Russia's newest warships was said to have been struck by Ukrainian rockets, but has shown up unscathed in Crimea.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> El Don bass no puede hacer eso porque no es una entidad independiente de Rusia con agencia propia, las repúbliquetas no son siquiera proxy's, son una máscara que usan los rusos en esa zona para dar legitimidad a sus acciones.



Rusia no tiene ningún control efectivo allí. 
Pueden negociar un alto el fuego, un "Pegamos unos tirillos si avanzais", "Ok, pero tampoco hagais nada". 

Precisamente por lo que dices, morir allí no vale la pena, puesto que todo se juega en otras partes. Beneficia a ambos mantener el status quo. 
Si Rusia pierde, UKR les dará una autonomía generosa dentro de la UE. Si Rusia gana, les dará como poco el resto de las provincias que no controlan. El genocidio no es más que propaganda.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ingeniería inversa. Sobre el terreno ya están recuperando los restos que hayan podido quedar del misil de marras. De todas formas tengo la impresión que se los pueden calzar, pero a lo mejor no interesa que se sepa.



¿Lo han dejado pasar para no delatar la posición anti-misil?
Ingenieria inversa..... No sé, si el misil revienta, y tienes que recoger todas las esquirlas para hacer ingenieria inversa.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

No te olvides de que las provincias rusas al norte de China se han puesto de perfil con la "guerra de Moscú". Como ganarle a los rusos europeos sea cuestión de gadgets y de artillería móvil antiaérea y antitanque, quizás le peguen un hachazo a la Confederación y pasen a vender SU petróleo a sus vecinos chinos, que son cercanos en etnia. 

La OTAN ha agitado el avispero.


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón , a esto añade que los polacos verán la luz y se pasarán al lado ruso ; los polacos y los rusos son 2 pueblos que han compartido su historia muchos años .



Compartido no


Rusia invadio Polonia y prohibio su lengua y costumbres



Eso no es compartir


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo creo que nunca se va a saber a ciencia cierta el volumen de muertos rusos, muchos cadaveres los estan dejando pudrirse y no los estan recuperando




"Posible oficial"
Me ha recordado la historia del francotirador alemán capturado mientras los aliados avanzaban "liberando" Francia, la oficialidad era objeto de una atención inusitadamente alta por parte de los francotiradores alemanes, cuando los británicos le preguntaron al francotirador que habían conseguido capturar vivo cómo sabían quiénes eran los oficiales si no llevaban visibles las insignias que les distinguían de la tropa el francotirador alemán respondió: "disparamos a los que llevan bigote"




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Parece que lo bueno de los javelins es que permite lanzar el misil desde mucha distancia , hasta 3 kms , no haciendo falta acercarte al tanque cómo sucede con los otros antitanque - En principio el javelin es determinante y demoledor , se podría destruir todo tanque enemigo impunemente . Yo apuntaría a que la geografía llana de ucrania no permite aprovechar sus características . Una zona de colinas con visión a kilómetros sería su habitat .
> Unido a esto , puede que los ucras no usen los javelin a distancias cortas y los reserven para cuando valga la pena .
> 
> También diría que el javelin debe pesar más que otros misiles , y esto debe ser una putada para el que tenga que ir caminando decenas de kilómetros , por lo que a lo mejor es más útil un lanzamisiles más liviano , y puede que el terreno llano de ucrania oriente a una guerrilla llevar un antitanque más ligero .



Exacto, supongo que lo dejaran para enfrentamientos en campo abierto y largas distancias, de hecho a los rusos no les sirven ni las jaulas que ponen encima de las torretas ni el sistema de proteccion trophy o similares, incluso he llegado a ver tanques con las jaulas que llevan un colchon humeante. En ciudades no lo van a usar, a no ser que sea una avenida larga.

Aparte tb lleva tiempo el apuntar el objetivo y disparar.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Los chchenos solo han ido a hacerse videos de tiktok o fotos


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Mira Vladimir... esto mismo, pero en Kyev. Planazo.


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Eres un piloto ruso. Su Ka-52 ya no es apto para volar. La nieve se está levantando. Se acerca la noche. Oyes tractores.



Me parto


----------



## lowfour (19 Mar 2022)

Los rusos están echando el resto propagandístico parece


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chchenos solo han ido a hacerse videos de tiktok o fotos



Lo cual muestra que no están teniendo mucha oposición...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo cual muestra que no están teniendo mucha oposición...



He puesto un articulo unas paginas atras que hablan de las morgues en Biorrusia y segun dicen esta lleno de cadaveres de rusos y especialmente chechenos, te recomiendo su lectura


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> He puesto un articulo unas paginas atras que hablan de las morgues en Biorrusia y segun dicen esta lleno de cadaveres de rusos y especialmente chechenos, te recomiendo su lectura



No sé rick.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé rick.



Tienes videos tambien, en el articulo. Aqui no puedo ponerlos, el calvo tiene restringidos enlaces a telegram


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Parece que lo bueno de los javelins es que permite lanzar el misil desde mucha distancia , hasta 3 kms , no haciendo falta acercarte al tanque cómo sucede con los otros antitanque - En principio el javelin es determinante y demoledor , se podría destruir todo tanque enemigo impunemente . Yo apuntaría a que la geografía llana de ucrania no permite aprovechar sus características . Una zona de colinas con visión a kilómetros sería su habitat .
> Unido a esto , puede que los ucras no usen los javelin a distancias cortas y los reserven para cuando valga la pena .
> 
> También diría que el javelin debe pesar más que otros misiles , y esto debe ser una putada para el que tenga que ir caminando decenas de kilómetros , por lo que a lo mejor es más útil un lanzamisiles más liviano , y puede que el terreno llano de ucrania oriente a una guerrilla llevar un antitanque más ligero .



Los ATGMs ucranianos o rusos tienen más alcance, hay alguna versión del Kornet con alcance superior a 6km. Lo que tiene el Javelin es que disparas y te olvidas, además se puede incluso usar contra helicópteros si no se mueven mucho y vuelan bajo. También tiene buena penetración contra bunkers/empalizadas. Aunque el coste por disparo sea más del doble que el de los ATGMs rusos/ucranianos, es más versátil.


Poner un Shturm en un control de carretera parece algo muy poco práctico...


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo cual muestra que no están teniendo mucha oposición...




Lo que parece mostrar más bien es que no son tropas de primera línea. Aunque si Vd. considera que no hay "oposición" a los invasores en Ucrania...dudo que se le pueda convencer de lo contrario, ya tiene su opinión formada.

A ver si cae Mariupol este finde, ¿eso sí es parte del plan o dejamos pasar otra semanita?, en la tele putiniana decían que era para este finde pero los follaputines de burbuja disponen de mejor información, sobre todo gracias a Zurullov, quizá sepan ya que un poco más de retraso es el plan verdadero, lo otro sería un señuelo, que también he leído algo de eso en lo que publican los astutos estrategas follaputines, todo es mucho más fácil siempre con información privilegiada, ¿a que sí?.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Agropecuario (19 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pero aparte de camiones y tanques hechos polvo los ucranianos les están jodiendo algo más?



Si les matan soldados ... es que es lo que ha entrado en Ucrania.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

__





Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable. Cada tweet va a...




www.burbuja.info






hilo actualizado, como dice aquel forero, informe necrologico


----------



## percutor (19 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Compartido no
> 
> 
> Rusia invadio Polonia y prohibio su lengua y costumbres
> ...



que si , que todo el antiguo bloque delpacto de varsovia ayudará a rusia según el forero hurogan .


----------



## asakopako (19 Mar 2022)

Algunas necrológicas parecen sacadas de mugshots de la américa profunda


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

LOS RUSOS MATANDO NAZIS. Un símbolo del "honor" ruso: un disparo en el asiento trasero de un automóvil con un letrero "niños"


----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el azucar



Dada su relación especial, siempre lo pueden adquirir de Cuba.







Oh, wait!!


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Un forero ha posteado esto en otro hilo:

_«En las últimas 48 horas los ruskis han dado varios golpes demoledores, en uno de ellos eliminaron a casi 200 mercenarios de un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN, en otro (reciente) se han cargado unos 300 soldados ukros de una tacada (la 79ª brigada). [...]. Mientras tanto, Mariupol está cada vez más cerca de caer, ayer mismo eliminaron a 93 miembros del batallón Azov que pretendían huir a escondidas.»
_
¿Alguien tiene a mano fuentes de twitter con imágenes o fotos que hablen de estas cosas?
Hablo de material gráfico que respalden estas afirmaciones, no de PURO TEXTO en un twit, o de un vídeo de WarGonzo que me lo está contando pero no me lo esté enseñando.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siendo estricto si Ucrania sufre perdidas..Perú Rusia muchas más .y al estar atacando en 6 frentes a la vez no puede concentrar .y los ucranianos siempre les superan en número.



Que tiene que ver Perú???????


Ah...querías decir, pero....no me había dado cuenta


----------



## TercioVascongado (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> LOS RUSOS MATANDO NAZIS. Un símbolo del "honor" ruso: un disparo en el asiento trasero de un automóvil con un letrero "niños"




¿Cómo sabes que eso lo han hecho los rusos?


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ungaunga (19 Mar 2022)

Qué pesados los Ruskis con Mariupol. Será porque es el único lugar del que pueden poner imágenes que no den pena.

Lo mismo con el batallón Azov, parece que de una guerra con 400k soldados en combate, lo único que importa es una unidad de 700 soldados, por muy nazis que sean.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Un forero ha posteado esto en otro hilo:
> 
> _«En las últimas 48 horas los ruskis han dado varios golpes demoledores, en uno de ellos eliminaron a casi 200 mercenarios de un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN, en otro (reciente) se han cargado unos 300 soldados ukros de una tacada (la 79ª brigada). [...]. Mientras tanto, Mariupol está cada vez más cerca de caer, ayer mismo eliminaron a 93 miembros del batallón Azov que pretendían huir a escondidas.»_
> 
> ...



Pues como no pongan la fuente, aqui la menos intentamos poner fuentes, que no quita que alguna vez se meta algun gazapo o fake


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Qué pesados los Ruskis con Mariupol. Será porque es el único lugar del que pueden poner imágenes que no den pena.
> 
> Lo mismo con el batallón Azov, parece que de una guerra con 400k soldados en combate, lo único que importa es una unidad de 700 soldados, por muy nazis que sean.



Pues los siguen zumbando alli a los ruskis

Dos T-72B3M rusos destruidos en Mariupol.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Que bien!!!!


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Juguetitos nuevos que les estan llegado al Regimiento Azoz, no deben de estar tan rodeados


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




















[/QUOTE]













https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504928706892300294?t=7FvKoVqMZ_osYsseK59wBQ&s=19





https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504928944600068099?t=9J7Xe4Oz96YNzChPNYTjZg&s=19





https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504929310716706822?t=qrJoA44VdItRpr2m4j0Krg&s=19





https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504930362916495366?t=A1OKgFfjxzqISR9pFdv5NQ&s=19







https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504930531380715526?t=LgeHMl-mRvJwwFFXDvVOpg&s=19





https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504931816301645830?t=XjkqLiX4ql8HTmnNDlhGZQ&s=19


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues los siguen zumbando alli a los ruskis
> 
> Dos T-72B3M rusos destruidos en Mariupol.



Un spetsnaz ruso Tigr-M con una torreta Arbalet-DM en Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Ejjjjj que los rusos ya no tienen más tropas . Me lo han dicho las TV OTAN españolas


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




Las tropas y unidades que estan moviendo de OSeatia y otras zonas son de 2ª Clase..carnaza... si los ucras aguantan 2 o 3 semanas.... veo colapso de los ruskis


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eres un piloto ruso. Su Ka-52 ya no es apto para volar. La nieve se está levantando. Se acerca la noche. Oyes tractores.
> 
> 
> 
> Me parto



Que risas.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo que parece mostrar más bien es que no son tropas de primera línea. Aunque si Vd. considera que no hay "oposición" a los invasores en Ucrania...dudo que se le pueda convencer de lo contrario, ya tiene su opinión formada.
> 
> A ver si cae Mariupol este finde, ¿eso sí es parte del plan o dejamos pasar otra semanita?, en la tele putiniana decían que era para este finde pero los follaputines de burbuja disponen de mejor información, sobre todo gracias a Zurullov, quizá sepan ya que un poco más de retraso es el plan verdadero, lo otro sería un señuelo, que también he leído algo de eso en lo que publican los astutos estrategas follaputines, todo es mucho más fácil siempre con información privilegiada, ¿a que sí?.
> 
> ...



Hombre claro que hay oposición ukra, como no iba haberla, pero no la suficiente para frenar el avance ruso.

Eso de que no son tropas de primera línea los chechenos no sé que decirte, ahí les tienes ahora en el frente de mariupol yendo casa a casa.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre claro que hay oposición ukra, como no iba haberla, pero no la suficiente para frenar el avance ruso.
> 
> Eso de que no son tropas de primera línea los chechenos no sé que decirte, ahí les tienes ahora en el frente de mariupol yendo casa a casa.



Los frentes están parados.. estas viendo los mismos mapas de evolucion desde hace bastantes dias. Tab puedes responderme con el comodin de que eso es falso como siempre haceis

Y cuando ya estan apareciendo informes y fotos de que estan preparando los rusos defensas en el terreno, como agujeros y trincheras.. ya sabes lo que significa


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los frentes están parados.. estas viendo los mismos mapas de evolucion desde hace bastantes dias. Tab puedes responderme con el comodin de que eso es falso como siempre haceis



Cuandos los rusos tengan rodeado Kiev que diréis entonces? Que hasta que no conquisten cada casa los rusos seguirán desangrándose y perdiendo la guerra? Ten un poco de respeto a la realidad hamijo.

Tanto el mapa del gobierno francés (no sospechoso de prorruso) como el mapa de cualquier medio ruso, si los comparas, se ve avance claro, esta semana se ha avanzado en el sur en concreto. Tal es así, que los de Odessa están preparando barricadas porque se esperan lo inevitable. Odessa está en el extremo oeste al sur te recuerdo.


----------



## weyler (19 Mar 2022)

Hoy en las noticias de apunt (tv de la taifa de Valencia) dicen que rusia bombardeo con misiles hipersonicos que superan la velocidad de la luz


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la última página del otro hilo tienes la lista de los 71, a los que hay que añadir los 3 nuevos de hoy.
Como actualices cada vez, te vas a quedar sin papel. 
Además, a lo largo del hilo anterior, aporté 3 fuentes distintas, cada uno con su lista. Habría que cruzarlas para saber que la lista de los 71 está completa.
Yo no lo voy a hacer. Sólo empecé a postear necrológicas para saber REALMENTE cuál estaba siendo la situación. Y la conclusión creo que ya nadie la puede rebatir.

P.D.: Sigo echándole un ojo a tu hilo.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Cuandos los rusos tengan rodeado Kiev que diréis entonces? *Que hasta que no conquisten cada casa los rusos seguirán desangrándose y perdiendo la guerra? Ten un poco de respeto a la realidad hamijo.
> 
> Tanto el mapa del gobierno francés (no sospechoso de prorruso) como el mapa de cualquier medio ruso, si los comparas, se ve avance claro, esta semana se ha avanzado en el sur en concreto. Tal es así, que los de Odessa están preparando barricadas por se esperan lo inevitable. Odessa está en el extremo oeste al sur te recuerdo.




con que van a rodear Kiev, si no tienen medios .. una de la cagada monumental q han hecho es abrir tantos frentes. Las tropas que estan trayendo son reservas de 2ª clase. Solo el 40% del ejercito ruso es profesional, el resto es carnaza y la mayoria estan metidos ya en Ucrania, con muchas bajas por ejemplo los paracas que los masacraron al princpio de la guerra

Al final como te he comentado antes, se va a una guerra de posiciones y desgaste. Rusia no puede aguantar ese escenario mucho tiempo


----------



## kenny220 (19 Mar 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Hoy en las noticias de apunt (tv de la taifa de Valencia) dicen que rusia bombardeo con misiles hipersonicos que superan la velocidad de la luz



No serían torpedos de fotones?


----------



## Sigpac (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si es caro, de los mas caros creo. Pero por ejemplo si te vas a la bolsa, las empresas armamenteisticas estan subiendo como la espuma. Esta claro que los unicos ganadores de esta guerra son estas empresas y sobre todo los drones turcos que los van a vender como churros
> 
> Instalaza no se si estara preparada para suministrar tantas unidades a dia de hoy, por otro lado desconozco en que regimen se los han enviado, si venta o donacion. Esta claro que Instalaza no es una ONG
> 
> Esta guerra va a ser un antes y un despues en los conflictos me esta dando la sensacion. Las proximas guerras van a cambiar mucho



Los C90 provienen del stock del ejército de tierra español, salieron desde Albacete porque estaban en un polvorín cercano (en la localidad de Chinchilla). Creo que son una donación, pero del estado, no de Instalaza claro.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> con que van a rodear Kiev, si no tienen medios .. una de la cagada monumental q han hecho es abrir tantos frentes. Las tropas que estan trayendo son reservas de 2ª clase. Solo el 40% del ejercito ruso es profesional, el resto es carnaza y la mayoria estan metidos ya en Ucrania, con muchas bajas por ejemplo los paracas que los masacraron al princpio de la guerra



Todo a su tiempo, no te impacientes. Rusia tiene muchos frentes abiertos aún (yo cuento 6 por lo menos), y ni se ha llegado aún a Poltava o a Dnipro, queda mucho conflicto en ciernes. De momento Kiev ya está bastante rodeado por el norte, lo cual era fácil porque la frontera de Bielorrusia está al lado. En cuando tengan el sur, y si Zelensky sigue erre que erre con los héroes granjeros con javelins, las tropas del sur irán ascendiendo hacia kiev.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo a su tiempo, no te impacientes. Rusia tiene muchos frentes abiertos aún (yo cuento 6 por lo menos), y ni se ha llegado aún a Poltava o a Dnipro, queda mucho conflicto en ciernes. De momento Kiev ya está bastante rodeado por el norte, lo cual era fácil porque la frontera de Bielorrusia está al lado. En cuando tengan el sur, y si Zelensky sigue erre que erre con los héroes granjeros con javelins, las tropas del sur irán ascendiendo hacia kiev.



Si prisa no hay... el enquistar el conflicto perjudica claramente a Rusia . Por el sur si no te estas enterando hay contraataques ucras, recuperando bastantes aldeas, tienes info en el otro hilo. Tb puedes sacar el comodin de que es falso, yo he puesto las fuentes


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si prisa no hay... el enquistar el conflicto perjudica claramente a Rusia . Por el sur si no te estas enterando hay contraataques ucras, recuperando bastantes aldeas, tienes info en el otro hilo. Tb puedes sacar el comodin de que es falso, yo he puesto las fuentes



No tengo claro eso de que el enquistamiento perjudique a Rusia... (si me hablas de 1 año podría comprarlo, pero yo creo que los rusos pueden aguantar perfectamente 6 meses o más, date cuenta que están al lado de su frontera, no es irak) se da por supuesto por ambos bandos, pero no lo veo. Además, de que no hay enquistamiento, se sigue avanzando en general, aunque lógicamente la propaganda del otanfato tiene que vender la catástrofe rusa como sea.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Si Rusia realmente está comenzando a usar misiles balísticos hipersónicos, significa al menos una de dos cosas, si no ambas. El Sistema Integrado de Defensa Aérea de Ucrania es más capaz de lo esperado y está tratando de mitigar el riesgo de intercepciones o Rusia está comenzando a quedarse sin las normales.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tengo claro eso de que el enquistamiento perjudique a Rusia... (si me hablas de 1 año podría comprarlo, pero yo creo que los rusos pueden aguantar perfectamente 6 meses o más, date cuenta que están al lado de su frontera, no es irak) se da por supuesto por ambos bandos, pero no lo veo. Además, de que no hay enquistamiento, se sigue avanzando en general, aunque lógicamente la propaganda del otanfato tiene que vender la catástrofe rusa como sea.



En un escenario de bloqueo comercial mundial hacia Rusia y las perdidas que estan teniendo van a. tener q meter leva en Rusia tu me diras. Y la retirada de unidades de otros escenarios me parece ya una medida desesperada. Solo le puede salvar a rusia el que China se embarque y habria que ver en que condiciones, posiblemente el conflicto se englobaria y me da la sensacion que los chinos no quieren eso, por tanto es muy probable de que los dejen caer y consumir sus recursos

Hoy la India habia comprado, no se si era petroleo o gas a Rusia, a precio puta (se hablaba de un precio un 20-40% por debajo del precio normal), pero que no se lo pagaban hasta q los barcos hubieran descargado en la India.

Ucrania tiene barra libre en municion, tecnologia y armas. Rusia no


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo a su tiempo, no te impacientes. Rusia tiene muchos frentes abiertos aún (yo cuento 6 por lo menos), y ni se ha llegado aún a Poltava o a Dnipro, queda mucho conflicto en ciernes. De momento Kiev ya está bastante rodeado por el norte, lo cual era fácil porque la frontera de Bielorrusia está al lado. En cuando tengan el sur, y si Zelensky sigue erre que erre con los héroes granjeros con javelins, las tropas del sur irán ascendiendo hacia kiev.




Aquí nadie se impacienta. No van a rodear Kiev siquiera. Es materialmente imposible. Putín solo puede tener una posibilidad saturando el terreno con infantería, pero no tiene esa infantería en número suficiente, necesitaría una leva masiva y poner 4 millones de infantes en el país, y tampoco puede, ni aunque los mande en chándal, no tiene material para equipar semejante número de soldaditos.
Si hace semejante leva los disturbios civiles obligarán a los oligarcas a quitar a Putín de en medio.
Pero Vd. siga con sus operaciones de embolsamiento y con esos mapitas de colores, me da igual la nacionalidad del que haga los mapitas. Cuando los orcos pasan por el terreno y siguen "avanzando", los que quedan en ese terreno a sus espaldas son ucranianos que se dedican a reventar camiones.
Debió retirarse el primer día, pero como todo dictador, creyó que con la sola amenaza de la fuerza conseguiría hacer claudicar a Ucrania. Después de fracasar la amenaza, ha resultado que no tenía esa fuerza.

Pero bueno, como Vd. dice, no tengamos prisa, sigamos de cerca los acontecimientos y su desarrollo. Le recuerdo que ha ignorado convenientemente mi pregunta. ¿Caerá Mariupol este finde o se trata de un astuto señuelo y el plan real es seguir dejando pasar el tiempo?.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si Rusia realmente está comenzando a usar misiles balísticos hipersónicos, significa al menos una de dos cosas, si no ambas. El Sistema Integrado de Defensa Aérea de Ucrania es más capaz de lo esperado y está tratando de mitigar el riesgo de intercepciones o Rusia está comenzando a quedarse sin las normales.



Los rusos han usado 2 creo, son muy pocos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

Kinzhal missile ?​ 

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  1 hour ago
The first strike of the "Kinzhal missile" in history?
The Russian army destroyed an underground base with weapons of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with a
high-precision missile strike.
Ministry of Defense


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/PokZ4EV4C88YfWiDEMsb_19_d4ce152fbb9075e6859efd269fc4101a_video_original.mp4


​








Mr. Deeds


The first strike of the "Kinzhal missile" in history? The Russian army destroyed an underground base with weapons of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with a high-prec




anonup.com


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En un escenario de bloqueo comercial mundial hacia Rusia y las perdidas que estan teniendo van a. tener q meter leva en Rusia tu me diras. Y la retirada de unidades de otros escenarios me parece ya una medida desesperada. Solo le puede salvar a rusia el que China se embarque y habria que ver en que condiciones, posiblemente el conflicto se englobaria y me da la sensacion que los chinos no quieren eso, por tanto es muy probable de que los dejen caer y consumir sus recursos
> 
> Hoy la India habia comprado, no se si era petroleo o gas a Rusia, a precio puta (se hablaba de un precio un 20-40% por debajo del precio normal), pero que no se lo pagaban hasta q los barcos hubieran descargado en la India.
> 
> Ucrania tiene barra libre en municion, tecnologia y armas. Rusia no



Bloque parcial del mundo occidental. El mundo es más grande que occidente.

Por el momento llevamos ya 20 días de bloqueo, y la economía rusa aguanta.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bloque parcial del mundo occidental. El mundo es más grande que occidente.
> 
> Por el momento llevamos ya 20 días de bloqueo, y la economía rusa aguanta.



Uff pues las charos rusas estan matando por el azucar en los supers y una inflacion galopante. Solo llevamos 3 semanas, Esperemos


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Aquí nadie se impacienta. No van a rodear Kiev siquiera. Es materialmente imposible. Putín solo puede tener una posibilidad saturando el terreno con infantería, pero no tiene esa infantería en número suficiente, necesitaría una leva masiva y poner 4 millones de infantes en el país, y tampoco puede, ni aunque los mande en chándal, no tiene material para equipar semejante número de soldaditos.
> Si hace semejante leva los disturbios civiles obligarán a los oligarcas a quitar a Putín de en medio.
> Pero Vd. siga con sus operaciones de embolsamiento y con esos mapitas de colores, me da igual la nacionalidad del que haga los mapitas. Cuando los orcos pasan por el terreno y siguen "avanzando", los que quedan en ese terreno a sus espaldas son ucranianos que se dedican a reventar camiones.
> Debió retirarse el primer día, pero como todo dictador, creyó que con la sola amenaza de la fuerza conseguiría hacer claudicar a Ucrania. Después de fracasar la amenaza, ha resultado que no tenía esa fuerza.
> ...



Define caer. Solo les falta por limpiar el centro de la ciudad, el resto de Mariupol ya es ruso. No sé, no soy adivino como ustec, ir casa a casa es algo muy tedioso que lleva tiempo. Caiga o no este finde, da lo mismo, caerá porque los del azov no pueden retirarse hacia el norte, como si pasa en kharkov o en el donbass.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Uff pues las charos rusas estan matando por el azucar en los supers y una inflacion galopante. Solo llevamos 3 semanas, Esperemos



Si es cierto, con el tema del azúcar están teniendo problemas, por eso hace una semana Putin canceló toda la exportación al exterior hasta creo que Julio o Agosto. Siendo un país productor como es rusia puedes pasar estos bloqueos mejor.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Rusia se ha visto obligada a cambiar su enfoque operativo debido a la resistencia más dura de lo esperado de las fuerzas ucranianas, dijo el Agregado de Defensa del Reino Unido, AVM Mick Smeath. Es probable que Putin redoble sus esfuerzos para "ocultar el alto número de víctimas rusas del pueblo ruso".


----------



## duncan (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si Rusia realmente está comenzando a usar misiles balísticos hipersónicos, significa al menos una de dos cosas, si no ambas. El Sistema Integrado de Defensa Aérea de Ucrania es más capaz de lo esperado y está tratando de mitigar el riesgo de intercepciones o Rusia está comenzando a quedarse sin las normales.



O asustar, que el problema de las armas modernas es que cada vez son más caras, esperaría a ver si siguen tirando misiles hipersonicos que además con cada lanzamiento la OTAN acumula más conocimientos sobre el arma


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

Por ahora Rusia parece que ha recurrido a varios proxies en la guerra:

Abjasia
Osetia del Sur
Donetsk
Luhansk
¿Armenia?
Grupo Wagner

¿Acabarán movilizando a las milicias de Transnistria por el oeste?









The Victory Day Parade That Everyone Forgot







www.oryxspioenkop.com






Todavía no se sabe mucho de las milicias sirias, por la información que estoy viendo siguen las negociaciones y el reclutamiento de voluntarios, pero nadie ha ido aún. De las noticias sobre moronegros de República Centroafricana hay aún menos información.


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Define caer. Solo les falta por limpiar el centro de la ciudad, el resto de Mariupol ya es ruso. No sé, no soy adivino como ustec, ir casa a casa es algo muy tedioso que lleva tiempo. Caiga o no este finde, da lo mismo, caerá porque los del azov no pueden retirarse hacia el norte, como si pasa en kharkov o en el donbass.




No soy adivino. Contemplo la situación y por descarte concluyo la opción más lógica. Algo parecido a cómo funciona la navaja de Ockham. 
Los del Azov no es que no puedan retirarse, (que ahora no pueden, pero hubo momentos en que pudieron hacerlo), es que van a morir hasta el último de ellos porque tienen claro que no los van a tomar como prisioneros. ¿Qué haría Vd. si tuviese la certeza de cuál sería su destino si se rindiera?. ¿De verdad se rendiría?.

Van a morir todos, hasta el último de ellos, luchando mientras les quede una bala. El tema es que no tienen solo balas. Así que le doy mi pronóstico, aguantarán al menos otras dos semanas combatiendo entre las ruinas y los escombros, obligando a los orcos a pulverizar la ciudad y dejando una imagen de la ciudad para el mundo que no va a mejorar mucho el "relato" putiniano.
No tengamos prisa, quizá así aguanten cuatro semanas en vez de dos. Será todo parte del plan magistral orquestado por los brillantes estrategas de Putín en la operación Zurullo.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No soy adivino. Contemplo la situación y por descarte concluyo la opción más lógica. Algo parecido a cómo funciona la navaja de Ockham.
> Los del Azov no es que no puedan retirarse, (que ahora no pueden, pero hubo momentos en que pudieron hacerlo), es que van a morir hasta el último de ellos porque tienen claro que no los van a tomar como prisioneros. ¿Qué haría Vd. si tuviese la certeza de cuál sería su destino si se rindiera?. ¿De verdad se rendiría?.
> 
> Van a morir todos, hasta el último de ellos, luchando mientras les quede una bala. El tema es que no tienen solo balas. Así que le doy mi pronóstico, aguantarán al menos otras dos semanas combatiendo entre las ruinas y los escombros, obligando a los orcos a pulverizar la ciudad y dejando una imagen de la ciudad para el mundo que no va a mejorar mucho el "relato" putiniano.
> ...



Yo sí me rendiría, mi vida está por encima del patriotismo. Es más, antes de ir a la guerra a luchar por cuatros hijos de puta que viven a cuerpo de rey, voy a la cárcel por traidor o lo que sea. Otra cosa es que tenga familia, o hayan matado a algún ser querido, en este sentido entiendo a los ukros, que no les queda otra, puesto que tienen más miedo al después de la guerra que a la guerra misma.

No eres adivino, pero aseguras que crimea y el donbass volverán a manos ucranianas. LoL
No eres adivino, pero aseguras que Kiev no será rodeada. LoL x 2
No eres adivino, pero aseguras que Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra. LoL x 3

Lo de las ciudades que están siendo destrozadas por los rusos es verdad. Pero lo de que el mundo contemplará esa destrucción para regocijo de los prejuicios antirrusos occidentales, no lo tengo tan claro, porque en caso de ser zona rusa, ahí no entrará ni un medio occidental. Skynews o el nytimes tendrán que hacer fotos por satélite.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Mira, @Coco Portugal un nazi con pañales... menos mal que eres un tipo valiente y estás acabando con todo esto...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

alemania tiene toques de palanganato


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

antimisil portable tú, que maravilla

este acumulo de capital en forma de chatarra neutralizado









OTR-21 Tochka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





por un tubo de alta tecnologia









FIM-92 Stinger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

LA TRAMA DEL CABAL ENCARNADA EN LOS BIDEN EN UCRANIA COMO UNA DE SUS BASES DE OPERACIONES

| NARCOTRAFICO | TRAFICO HUMANO | TRAFICO DE INFLUENCIAS | LABORATORIOS | EXPERIMENTACION |
CHANTAJES | SOBORNOS | MAFIA KHAZARIAN |




il Donaldo Trumpo

These fake news 
*ARE THE FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!*














il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!! https://rumble.com/vxsdgd-these-fake-news-are-the-foreign-intelligence-operation.html


These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!




gettr.com







@sercorimo​

2 minutes ago
Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: Hunter’s laptop is real 

QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA




@Physical_Digital_Soldier

*CLOSING ACT PARA CIERTA AGENCIA DE 3 LETRAS DICE 
Y COGE EL RELEVO la No eS esa Agencia*


 [C]los I _ng [A]ct _
__

​


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Pues si lo pone alguien en Twitter con un cuenta en la que aparece el logo de las Spetsnaz será verdad, claro que sí.


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues si lo pone alguien en Twitter con un cuenta en la que aparece el logo de las Spetsnaz será verdad, claro que sí.




Si quieres te lo van a poner con el logo de La Secta, Antonia3 o Tele5. No te jode.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Y la demostración es..........ninguna.

He tenido que ignorar al forero europía porque enlazaba a canales que básicamente llamaban nazis a todos los ucranianos y a los que no comulgamos con lo que hacen los rusos.

No me gusta que me llamen nazi ni que se justifique el genocidio basándose en que matar nazis es bueno.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Y la demostración es..........ninguna.



El hilo de Twitter es cojonudo. 
El comentario más racional me parece el que dice que " no se supone que el aire era ruso desde la invasión"?


----------



## Abc123CBA (19 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me parece una barbaridad, creo hay propaganda mezclada con malinterpretaciones. Yo de esto sé poquito pero por lo que he ido leyendo de las fuentes más fiables parece que unas 5000-8000 muertes es un número más realista. Eso implica otros 20k heridos más o menos.
> 
> Pero hay que tener en cuenta que los hijos de puta del kremlin no están evacuando a muchos heridos, no han montado vías de evacuación, y no se ha hablado de hospitales de campaña, se están llevando a los heridos a Bielorrusia en el frente norte o a Rusia o Crimea en en este y sur.
> 
> ...



Son 14000 bajas (muertos + heridos) no 14000 muertos.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Una vez más, la proporción de asiáticos entre las tropas rusas es muy grande:


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Si quieres te lo van a poner con el logo de La Secta, Antonia3 o Tele5. No te jode.



No hay ninguna información sobre que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania hayan dicho eso. Esa información la encuentras en cuentas como esa: con nombre japonés para que nadie le pueda acusar de ser una cuenta rusa, creada este mismo mes y que no hace otra cosa que tuitear "información" anti otan, anti Ucrania y prorusa.

Europia, si sigues posteando en el foro algún día de estos puede que postees algo que sea cierto, aunque lo hagas por error.


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo sí me rendiría, mi vida está por encima del patriotismo. Es más, antes de ir a la guerra a luchar por cuatros hijos de puta que viven a cuerpo de rey, voy a la cárcel por traidor o lo que sea. Otra cosa es que tenga familia, o hayan matado a algún ser querido, en este sentido entiendo a los ukros, que no les queda otra, puesto que tienen más miedo al después de la guerra que a la guerra misma.
> 
> No eres adivino, pero aseguras que crimea y el donbass volverán a manos ucranianas. LoL
> No eres adivino, pero aseguras que Kiev no será rodeada. LoL x 2
> ...




Con su permiso dejo este post suyo a la espera de ser reflotado, para futuros loles.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Son 14000 bajas (muertos + heridos) no 14000 muertos.



He leído por ahí que los usanos estiman que los rusos han tenido 7000 muertos hasta ahora (no bajas) Aplicando la regla del x 3, estaríamos en 21.000 bajas rusas. un 11% de lo que llevaron a Ucrania.


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> He leído por ahí que los usanos estiman que los rusos han tenido 7000 muertos hasta ahora (no bajas) Aplicando la regla del x 3, estaríamos en 21.000 bajas rusas. un 11% de lo que llevaron a Ucrania.



Y lo que les queda.


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No hay ninguna información sobre que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania hayan dicho eso. Esa información la encuentras en cuentas como esa: con nombre japones para que nadie le pueda acusar de ser una cuenta rusa, creada este mismo mes y que no hace otra cosa que tuitear "información" anti otan, anti Ucrania y prorusa.
> 
> Europia, si sigues posteando en el foro algún día de estos puede que postees algo que sea cierto, aunque lo hagas por error.




No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.

SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.


----------



## mapachën (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si Rusia realmente está comenzando a usar misiles balísticos hipersónicos, significa al menos una de dos cosas, si no ambas. El Sistema Integrado de Defensa Aérea de Ucrania es más capaz de lo esperado y está tratando de mitigar el riesgo de intercepciones o Rusia está comenzando a quedarse sin las normales.



Podría ser una forma de advertir al primo de zumosol? Es decir, nosotros?

Lo digo porque el otro día debieron de atacar desde submarino en el mar negro... ya ves qué necesidad...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)

List of aircraft losses during the Russo-Ukrainian War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





De una fuente de las tuyas, comete la calumnia payaso.


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,



Es que no es difícil verificar que eso de que en realidad es un helicóptero ucraniano es totalmente falso. Para empezar tiene que ser un bulo que circula por canales prorrusos porque en inglés no he encontrado nada, así que los canales prorrusos no andan circulando eso. Si fuera cierto ya estaría esa información tanto en inglés como en castellano, pero curiosamente solo está en castellano. El día que se mostró ese vídeo ya había información tanto en castellano como en inglés.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Otra forma de ver la ofensiva rusa sobre Kiev. Si esto es así, los rusos están ahora mismo en muy muy mala posición en ese escenario. Lo mejor que podrían hacer es una retirada del saliente que ocupan.


----------



## Nicors (19 Mar 2022)

Teniente General ruso abatido









Los ucranianos matan a un teniente general ruso, el de mayor rango de los abatidos durante la guerra


Andrei Mordvichev, comandante del 8º Ejército del Distrito Militar, habría fallecido en el ataque a un aeropuerto




www.larazon.es


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990497
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese helicóptero se perdió el 8 de marzo pero el vídeo es del 5 de marzo, genio, que te las tragas todas:

Ukraine claims footage shows them shooting down Russian military helicopter – video


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que no es difícil verificar que eso de que en realidad es un helicóptero ucraniano es totalmente falso. Para empezar tiene que ser un bulo que circula por canales prorrusos porque en inglés no he encontrado nada, así que los canales prorrusos no andan circulando eso. Si fuera cierto ya estaría esa información tanto en inglés como en castellano, pero curiosamente solo está en castellano. El día que se mostró ese vídeo ya había información tanto en castellano como en inglés.



El consenso desde que salió el video hace 2 semanas es que es ruso. En cualquier caso, el debate es tonto. Ya sabemos que los ucras se quedaron sin helicópteros la primera semana de guerra. No es relevante. La guerra va de cómo un ejército de infantería ligera está machacando a otro de cuerpos acorazados pesados.


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




¿Puede Vd. explicarnos cómo si era un helicóptero ucraniano, su derribo fue filmado y publicado por primera vez por el ejército ucraniano?

¿No habría sido filmado y publicado por los orcos, acaso no les viene bien a ellos ese tipo de propaganda?. Aunque es verdad que los maestros en fake news ya sabemos quiénes son.

Si le reconforta pensar que se trata de un helicóptero ucraniano y no un helicóptero orco ya es otro cantar. Para su gozo le puedo ayudar; ese es un helicóptero ucraniano, los orcos derribaron 33 ese mismo día, pero solo se grabó ese derribo.
Además, lo derribaron después de capturar Kiev el segundo día de la guerra, como ya nos contaron ustedes los follaputines. 
Si ahora Kiev está en manos de los ucranianos es solo porque los orcos son superdeportivos y se retiraron para volver a capturarlo aumentando el nivel de dificultad.
¿Ve qué fácil es?, si esto está ganao, no se preocupe, todo va según el plan.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Más asiáticos. Desde mi barra de bar de cuñao diría que al principio los rusos mandaban europeos y ahora están llevando de carne de cañón a los mongoles que han encontrado por ahí:


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Pues eso. No menos de 7000 dicen los usanos. Pero se mastica en el aire que el desastre puede ser mucho más catastrófico:









In Belarusian Morgues And Hospitals, Clues To Russian Military Losses In Ukraine


How many Russian soldiers have died in the war in Ukraine? Look in the morgues and hospitals of southeastern Belarus for clues.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más asiáticos. Desde mi barra de bar de cuñao diría que al principio los rusos mandaban europeos y ahora están llevando de carne de cañón a los mongoles que han encontrado por ahí:




Según la fuente es en la provincia de Mykolaiv. Excelentes noticias de confirmarse.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Claro, lo normal, el vídeo lo graban los rusos y por alguna razón (¿hackeo?) acaba en cuentas pro-ucranianas y es subido por ellas 



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ese helicóptero se perdió el 8 de marzo pero el vídeo es del 5 de marzo, genio, que te las tragas todas:
> 
> Ukraine claims footage shows them shooting down Russian military helicopter – video



Ufff eso debe de provocar escozor de ojete 


Lanzamiento de un Javelin:


----------



## Covaleda (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otra forma de ver la ofensiva rusa sobre Kiev. Si esto es así, los rusos están ahora mismo en muy muy mala posición en ese escenario. Lo mejor que podrían hacer es una retirada del saliente que ocupan.



Si ese mapa se corresponde con la realidad los rusos tienen un problema y de los serios.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

Unos cuantos vehículos rusos abandonados/destruidos, entre ellos hay un TOS-1:


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Lanzamiento de un Javelin:



Este video es sospechoso. El vehículo al que han disparado está muy cerca y no temen por su vida. No sé, para mí que han gastado un misil en hacerse una foto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

NOP

ESTAN ENVIANDO PAQUETES HIPERSONICOS DE ASUQUITA WGUENA A UCRANIA A

AZUCAR CANELA EN RAMA DESNAZIFICADORA



NO ME CANSO DE VER ESTA MARAVILLA HIPERSONICA DESNAFICADORA






KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO​


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si ese mapa se corresponde con la realidad los rusos tienen un problema y de los serios.



Los embolsadores embolsados


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Hay q. seguir jodiendo camiones de suministro


----------



## Agropecuario (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tengo claro eso de que el enquistamiento perjudique a Rusia... (*si me hablas de 1 año podría comprarlo*, pero yo creo que* los rusos pueden aguantar perfectamente 6 meses o más*, date cuenta que están al lado de su frontera, no es irak) se da por supuesto por ambos bandos, pero no lo veo. Además, de que no hay enquistamiento, se sigue avanzando en general, aunque lógicamente la propaganda del otanfato tiene que vender la catástrofe rusa como sea.



Pueden aguantar perfectamente 6 meses o mas, pero no un año ...



Que datos mas finos se manejan en este hilo¡¡¡


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Puede Vd. explicarnos cómo si era un helicóptero ucraniano, su derribo fue filmado y publicado por primera vez por el ejército ucraniano?
> 
> ¿No habría sido filmado y publicado por los orcos, acaso no les viene bien a ellos ese tipo de propaganda?. Aunque es verdad que los maestros en fake news ya sabemos quiénes son.
> 
> ...



Los rusos estan como locos generando fake news y desinformacion (son os reyes en ese aspecto) se vio ayer en el discurso de putin que aparecian imagenes que no eran en tiempo real. No tienen que ir las cosas bien para actuar de esa forma

Lo mas grave de todo esto es que hay gente que se lo traga


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Durante las tres semanas de la guerra, las tropas ucranianas eliminaron a más de 10 comandantes superiores del ejército #Russian , incluidos al menos 6 generales del Ministerio de Defensa de #Ukraine .


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Estos juguetes molan !! apuntas disparas y boommm


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Es curioso como la escoria comunista siempre va con los asesinos, aunque estos no sean ni comunistas ni nada que se le parezca, lo cual demuestra que los comunistas simplemente son unos hijos de puta...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Región de Luhansk, no decian que lo habian conquistado los ruskis, parece ser que no... saludos desde alli


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Los defensores en la dirección Zaporizhzhya informan de la destrucción de un helicóptero KA-52 y daños a otro del mismo avión. También fueron eliminados unos 60 ocupantes rusos y varias unidades de vehículos blindados Otro "supercaimán" KA-52 fue derribado en la región de Kiev.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un 9K35 Strela-10 ruso en buenas condiciones y ahora lo usarán contra los rusos.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Mar 2022)

Un 737 militar de transporte, llegó hace unas 10h


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.



Coño, un ejemplar de putiniano pura sangre...


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Lo de los drones es _acongojante_.
A veces te quedas con la duda de si es un videojuego o un dron. Ahora empiezo a entender a los _gamers_ follaputins


----------



## duncan (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre la logística rusa:









El ejército ruso se está quedando sin camiones para su guerra en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


El ejército ruso nunca tuvo suficientes camiones para sostener una fuerza de invasión rápida en Ucrania. El problema se ha




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

@Lauren_M_Bradley 
31 minutes ago 
 Putin quoted this scripture in his speech yesterday
quite moving.
❤
 ​
Barbara Petersen
_ View at 40:20 mark Putin's rally where he quoated scripture
_​


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo de los drones es _acongojante_.
> A veces te quedas con la duda de si es un videojuego o un dron. Ahora empiezo a entender a los _gamers_ follaputins



Un dron se pasea un minuto y localiza varios tanques y otros vehículos rusos. Joder, menos mal que tienen la supremacía aérea ya desde el primer día de la invasión; anda que si no la llegan a tener.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Un MRAP ruso KamAZ-63968 "Typhoon" fue incendiado por las fuerzas ucranianas. Como se afirma, sucedió en los territorios, actualmente controlados por el ejército ruso.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Os traigo una imagen gráfica de cómo es el cerebro de un follaputin por dentro.
Se ha empleado un microscopio electrónico de alta resolución


Spoiler: NSFW +18: Cerebro de follaputines


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Estan por ahi diciendo que los de Azoz estaba corriendo como conejos. Video de soldados de Azov saboteando un puente ferroviario para obstaculizar los esfuerzos de reabastecimiento de Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Video de UAV que muestra vehículos rusos abandonados o destruidos, incluidos tres tanques, dos obuses 2S3, un MT-LB, un camión y un lanzador termobárico MLRS BM-1 TOS-1A en el norte de Ucrania.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Mar 2022)

A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.

La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.

Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Gran convoy de vehículos militares bielorrusos que se dirigen a Brest, cerca de la frontera con Polonia. Señales preocupantes de Bielorrusia en las últimas 48 horas. Crecen los temores de una invasión RU-BEL de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera polaca para cortar el acceso a las entregas de armas occidentales.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

El #US está considerando desconectar #Russia del GPS, dice #Roscosmos el jefe Dmitri #Rogozin .



PD: El Dimitri tiene pinta de florecilla de las praderas


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.
> 
> La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.
> 
> Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos



El problema de esos mapas es que muchas de esas zonas rojas supuestamente conquistadas por los rusos no es asi. Uno de los errores (de los muchos q estan cometiendo) y ya no lo digo yo, sino muchos analistas militares lo estan comentando, es que no estan asegurando la retaguardia. Eso es de primero de carrera militar, avanzas con tus carros y detras tu infanteria limpiando, ya sea en bolsas o con otras unidades blindadas. Parapoder hacer esto necesitas mucha infanteria, cosa que Rusia no la tiene y mas sobre todo cuando ha abierto tantos frentes a la vez (otro error)

No se esta haciendo. De hecho en este hilo puedes ver videos de tanques y sobre todo vehiculos de logistica reventados de zonas supuestamente tomados por los rusos . Eso que significa?? que no tienen asegurado nada, son muy irreales sus avances.


----------



## Nicors (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.
> 
> La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.
> 
> Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos



Entiendo entonces según tu dices, que dichas repúblicas fueron objeto de avance ucraniano y ahora lo han perdido. Lo cual quiere decir que no hay avances rusos, ya que gran parte del donbas sigue en manos soberanas ucranianas.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.
> 
> La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.
> 
> Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos



Mira, aquí un niño liberado por los rusos, hijo de puta...


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Entiendo entonces según tu dices, que dichas repúblicas fueron objeto de avance ucraniano y ahora lo han perdido. Lo cual quiere decir que no hay avances rusos, ya que gran parte del donbas sigue en manos soberanas ucranianas.



Antes de la guerra, aproximadamente el 65% de ambas republicas estaba en manos de las tropas de ocupacion ucranianas. Esa era la situacion, desde el incio de la guerra los rusos y las tropas de las republicas avanzan liberando territorio, muy lentamente, pero parecen imparables.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.
> 
> La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.
> 
> Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos



Ya apareció el primer bastardo.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Hoy, las fuerzas aliadas una vez más infligieron pérdidas a los ocupantes. Gracias a las acciones hábiles y la habilidad durante el día actual, 10 ataques enemigos fueron rechazados con éxito. unidades destruidos: 10 DMO 2 MT-LB 8 tanques 7 BMP-2 1 vehículo blindado de transporte de personal 10 camiones. Las pérdidas de los orcos ascendieron a más de 100 personas.


----------



## Nicors (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Antes de la guerra, aproximadamente el 65% de ambas republicas estaba en manos de las tropas de ocupacion ucranianas. Esa era la situacion, desde el incio de la guerra los rusos y las tropas de las republicas avanzan liberando territorio, muy lentamente, pero parecen imparables.



Antes de la guerra el 100 % de esas repúblicas estaba en manos de los rusos que por eso la invadieron en 2014. El resto del donbas, eran y son territorio soberano ucraniano.
Claro para ti lo que hacen los rusos es liberar, y para mí invadir que coincide con el parecer de los ucranianos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estan por ahi diciendo que los de Azoz estaba corriendo como conejos. Video de soldados de Azov saboteando un puente ferroviario para obstaculizar los esfuerzos de reabastecimiento de Rusia



No se ese cerco supuesto s maripol..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Gran convoy de vehículos militares bielorrusos que se dirigen a Brest, cerca de la frontera con Polonia. Señales preocupantes de Bielorrusia en las últimas 48 horas. Crecen los temores de una invasión RU-BEL de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera polaca para cortar el acceso a las entregas de armas occidentales.



Pues si bielorusia invade .le caen las sanciones automáticamente..aparte de obuses


----------



## CommiePig (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mira, aquí un niño liberado por los rusos, hijo de puta...



horda genocida

el ejercito rojo de borrachos, cobardes, violadores, robagallinas y asesinos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues si bielorusia invade .le caen las sanciones automáticamente..aparte de obuses



Once miembros del personal de la embajada de Bielorrusia en Ucrania abandonaron hoy el territorio de Ucrania, encabezados por el embajador, anunció Pavel Latushka.

Es probable q si invadan


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> [...] No se esta haciendo. De hecho en este hilo puedes ver videos de tanques y sobre todo *vehiculos de logistica reventados* de zonas supuestamente tomados por los rusos . Eso que significa?? que no tienen asegurado nada, son muy irreales sus avances.



Muchas veces pensamos que los camiones que vemos van cargados de suministros de municiones o cajas de naranja, por decir una chorrada. Pero muchos camiones de esos van cargados con soldados. Personalmente no he visto el típico camión reventado con un montón de cadáveres ruskies en él. Pero haberlos, los tiene que haber.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (19 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Un dron se pasea un minuto y localiza varios tanques y otros vehículos rusos. Joder, menos mal que tienen la supremacía aérea ya desde el primer día de la invasión; anda que si no la llegan a tener.



Joder con un jammer barato a esa altura tendrían bastante. Si hasta la policía tiene esas mierdas en España.


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Gran convoy de vehículos militares bielorrusos que se dirigen a Brest, cerca de la frontera con Polonia. Señales preocupantes de Bielorrusia en las últimas 48 horas. Crecen los temores de una invasión RU-BEL de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera polaca para cortar el acceso a las entregas de armas occidentales.



no hay huevos, y lo saben


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Muchas veces pensamos que los camiones que vemos van cargados de suministros de municiones o cajas de naranja, por decir una chorrada. Pero muchos camiones de esos van cargados con soldados. Personalmente no he visto el típico camión reventado con un montón de cadáveres ruskies en él. Pero haberlos, los tiene que haber.



Yo creo que la doctrina de avance al menos en primera linea, es meter los soldados en los vehiculos blindados tipo BMP o similares, creo que entran unos 7 u 8 aprox .. es raro ver vehiculos de ruedas en primera linea. Por eso estan teniendo esas bajas tan grandes los rusos, si les fundes esos vehiculos pueden ser 10 - 12 muertos o heridos

Yo creo, que desde la barra del bar, pienso que estan teniendo deficit de camiones, de hecho es algo d elo que le pidieron a los chinos, porque los primeros dias debio ser horrible la perdida de estos vehiculos ya sea por los ataques o por quedarse sin combustible o por la falta de mantenimiento

Por tanto pienso que los pocos camiones de los cuales dispone no son para mover tropas, sino suministros.


----------



## Ricohombre (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El #US está considerando desconectar #Russia del GPS, dice #Roscosmos el jefe Dmitri #Rogozin .
> 
> 
> 
> PD: El Dimitri tiene pinta de florecilla de las praderas



Sería una excelente noticia para los ucras, los rusos emplean sistemas gps comerciales civiles a falta de algo mejor:


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Cosmonautas rusos en la ISS pidieron asilo político en Estados Unidos. Formalmente, el segmento estadounidense de la estación es un territorio de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Gran convoy de vehículos militares bielorrusos que se dirigen a Brest, cerca de la frontera con Polonia. Señales preocupantes de Bielorrusia en las últimas 48 horas. Crecen los temores de una invasión RU-BEL de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera polaca para cortar el acceso a las entregas de armas occidentales.



Que tengan cuidado los bielorrusos no sea que el primer tortazo OTAN sea para ellos....tienen un montón de papeletas...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Región de Zaporizhzhia, convoy ruso emboscado


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Imágenes raras del uso real en combate del sistema de misiles antitanque FGM-148 Javelin por parte del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Subcomandante del regimiento Azov sobre la situación en Mariupol a partir de esta tarde. En total, las pérdidas irrecuperables de los invasores llegaron a 50 de infantería, 2 tanques, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, 1 MTLB y un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal que dejaron en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Más vídeos de drones, que sé que os gustan.
> Parece que hay algún convoy abandonando Ukrania, y otro que entra en Ukrania. Ambos convoys se cruzan.





*9 ago. 2018*


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las Tropas de Azov derriban un dron "Orlan"


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Spoiler: Memes de Putin



Putin llamando a las puertas de Mariupol:




Putin haciendo sus cosas:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## gester (19 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Intel Slava Z
> 
> 
> Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR
> ...



Gatito, donde están los sombreros blancos?


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

_«Otro ocupante ruso incendiado en Ucrania»_


Spoiler: NSFW +21: Vídeo de Antiputler. Avisados quedáis.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Mariupol. Otro vídeo de hoy


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

_En la Crimea temporalmente ocupada, algunas unidades marinas rusas han perdido hasta el 90% de su personal, y no hay reservas para recuperar, informa el Estado Mayor de la UA en su información operativa, 18:00 EET_


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _En la Crimea temporalmente ocupada, algunas unidades marinas rusas han perdido hasta el 90% de su personal, y no hay reservas para recuperar, informa el Estado Mayor de la UA en su información operativa, 18:00 EET_





Tengo que señalar que ya dicen "temporalmente ocupada", es una declaración de intenciones. 

El río empieza a sonar....



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no hay huevos, y lo saben





Karamba dijo:


> _«Otro ocupante ruso incendiado en Ucrania»_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW +21: Vídeo de Antiputler. Avisados quedáis.



Joder, solo ha quedado identificable una tibia. No hay nada más peligroso en esta guerra que ser un ruso conduciendo un camión.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *9 ago. 2018*



Gracias. No hay nada que decir. Borro el post.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Gran convoy de vehículos militares bielorrusos que se dirigen a Brest, cerca de la frontera con Polonia. Señales preocupantes de Bielorrusia en las últimas 48 horas. Crecen los temores de una invasión RU-BEL de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera polaca para cortar el acceso a las entregas de armas occidentales.



Solo tener tropas en esa parte, aunque no invadan, ya les hace a los ucras tener que defender esa parte de la frontera con tropas que de otra forma podrían ir al frente ruso.


----------



## Polietileno (19 Mar 2022)

si Siberia ya estaba vacía la va a vaciar más para que la colonice China


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues si bielorusia invade .le caen las sanciones automáticamente..aparte de obuses


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.




vamos que como no tienes ninguna prueba te pones a faltar


a pastar a mi hall of fame particular


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Región de Zaporizhzhia, convoy ruso emboscado



No duran un mes los rusos a este ritmo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Gatito, donde están los sombreros blancos?



NO LO SE SI HAY YO xD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Gatito, donde están los sombreros blancos?



voy a buscar el tema musica sombreros blancos mas boggie que me mola xD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*LE HAGO UN OCCUPY EL SIMBOLISMO 

HAZ TU REAL EL CONCEPTO DE SOMBRERO BLANCO *

a la interpretacion Valdeande de los Sombreros Blancosde la lucha contralada de blancos vs negros
para hacerle un concepto estetico en el cual sobrero blanco puede ser cualquiera que quiera sero
| evitar para el video juego de polaridades controladas | superarlo |

*BOOGIE BOGGIE *








benayitas on Twitter: "Me confirman fuentes de @esradio muy cercanas …


archived 11 Sep 2021 20:08:30 UTC




archive.vn















​


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _En la Crimea temporalmente ocupada, algunas unidades marinas rusas han perdido hasta el 90% de su personal, y no hay reservas para recuperar, informa el Estado Mayor de la UA en su información operativa, 18:00 EET_



Del hilo que posteas.... esto también es interesante, si realmente es así.
Parece que los ruskies han entrado en la dinámica de echarse la culpa los unos a los otros


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Con material ligero das por culo pero no ganas, El que planta dos tanques y un peloton en el cruze es el que maneja el cotarro y se asegura la gasofa y la jala.
> Sus aviones controlan el trafico de mercancías por carreteras y el menudeo.
> En que se les agoten las CocaColas el porno y las campurrianas, se pasan al enemigo.
> Lo
> ...



Joder con los amiguitos de Putin  

Cómo os creclutan?





__





===>>> PUTIN: "EL CAPITALISMO SE HA AGOTADO"


En última instancia todo se reduce a la educación de la gente (no se educa para ser individualmente responsable sino lo contrario, y luego te echan las culpas para crear disonancia cognitiva). Con la educación adecuada, nadie demandaría antivirus, sabrían donde se meterían... Con la educación...




www.burbuja.info





"
*Hay que hacer nuevos amigos.
*
*FUNDACIÓN AMIGOS DE RUSIA*"


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Puede Vd. explicarnos cómo si era un helicóptero ucraniano, su derribo fue filmado y publicado por primera vez por el ejército ucraniano?
> 
> ¿No habría sido filmado y publicado por los orcos, acaso no les viene bien a ellos ese tipo de propaganda?. Aunque es verdad que los maestros en fake news ya sabemos quiénes son.
> 
> ...


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> vamos que como no tienes ninguna prueba te pones a faltar
> 
> 
> a pastar a mi hall of fame particular



Se cree que esto es twiter el tontolapolla.
Usted cree que a a estas altura me importa que un tipejo como usted, que ni se quien es, me meta en el ignore?


----------



## txusky_g (19 Mar 2022)

Mas churrasco de ruso:


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Mar 2022)

Más de 2.500 cadáveres rusos 'enviados a Bielorrusia en plena noche'

Los médicos han hablado de soldados "terriblemente desfigurados" y de morgues desbordadas mientras Moscú trata de ocultar el verdadero recuento de víctimas de su guerra

Por Sarah Newey, corresponsal de Seguridad Sanitaria Global 19 de marzo de 2022 - 18:33


Los cuerpos de más de 2.500 soldados rusos han sido transportados a Bielorrusia al amparo de la oscuridad para disimular el verdadero número de bajas en Ucrania, según han sugerido los médicos.

Los habitantes de Homel, una región del sureste de Bielorrusia situada a menos de 240 kilómetros al norte de Kiev, han hablado de salas de hospital abarrotadas de soldados "terriblemente desfigurados" y de morgues rebosantes de cadáveres, mientras Rusia transporta discretamente a sus heridos y muertos a través de la frontera.

Un médico del hospital clínico regional de Homel dijo a Radio Free Europe que, hasta el 13 de marzo, más de 2.500 cadáveres habían sido enviados por tren o avión a Rusia desde la región, aunque The Telegraph no ha podido verificar la cifra de forma independiente.

Otro médico de Mazyr, ciudad en la que viven 100.000 personas, añadió que los esfuerzos por transportar los cuerpos de vuelta a Rusia se realizan cada vez más al amparo de la oscuridad para minimizar el escrutinio no deseado. 

"Antes, los cadáveres se transportaban en ambulancias y se cargaban en trenes rusos", dijo el médico. "Después de que alguien hiciera un vídeo al respecto y se colgara en Internet, los cuerpos se cargaron de noche para no llamar la atención".









More than 2,500 Russian bodies ‘sent to Belarus in dead of night’ as Kremlin hides true death toll


Doctors tell of 'terribly disfigured' soldiers and overflowing morgues as Moscow tries to conceal the human cost of its war in Ukraine




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Desde Jerson dispararon el misilazo dirigido que ha matado a un centenar de ukras acuartelados. 

Parece ser que si no efectuas presión sobre todos y cada uno de los frentes, te acaban montando una lanzadera. Hay que disputarlo todo y no ceder y esa inseguridad cercana les impida acercar sus misiles. 

Ora cosa buena son los misiles defensivos Patriot que van de camino.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Del hilo que posteas.... esto también es interesante, si realmente es así.
> Parece que los ruskies han entrado en la dinámica de echarse la culpa los unos a los otros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990709



Esto también lo es. Los orcos siguen con sus ancestrales costumbres:

_Consejo de Mariupol: los ocupantes rusos trasladan por la fuerza a miles de residentes de Mariupol a Rusia. Supuestamente, los civiles fueron llevados a campamentos donde los rusos revisaron sus teléfonos y documentos y luego trasladaron a la fuerza a algunos de ellos a ciudades remotas de Rusia.

Supuestamente, los civiles fueron llevados a campamentos donde los rusos revisaron sus teléfonos y documentos y luego trasladaron a la fuerza a algunos de ellos a ciudades remotas de Rusia.

 _


----------



## OvEr0n (19 Mar 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Más de 2.500 cadáveres rusos 'enviados a Bielorrusia en plena noche'
> 
> Los médicos han hablado de soldados "terriblemente desfigurados" y de morgues desbordadas mientras Moscú trata de ocultar el verdadero recuento de víctimas de su guerra
> 
> ...



Forma parte del plan. Circulen


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _En la Crimea temporalmente ocupada, algunas unidades marinas rusas han perdido hasta el 90% de su personal, y no hay reservas para recuperar, informa el Estado Mayor de la UA en su información operativa, 18:00 EET_



Los marines y los paracas se supone que son algunas de las unidades de élite que tiene Rusia ahí, aparte otras unidades. Son precisamente las unidades mas castigadas y que mas bajas han tenido. Ademas son unidades dificiles de reemplazar por el alto coste de adiestramiento.

Mal futuro para los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Los trabajadores ferroviarios bielorrusos sabotearon hoy las líneas ferroviarias que conducen a Ucrania, haciendo imposible que los rusos se reabastezcan por tren. La situación logística rusa cerca de Kiev fue de mal en peor. Es la acción de sabotaje más grande en Bielorrusia hasta ahora durante esta guerra.
https://twitter.com/visegrad24/status/1505260472492347395/photo/1


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

Otro Orlan-10 ruso derribado/estrellado:




En Londres se unió la marcha pro-Ucrania a la marcha de la celebración del 11 aniversario de la Revolución Siria:


----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _En la Crimea temporalmente ocupada, algunas unidades marinas rusas han perdido hasta el 90% de su personal, y no hay reservas para recuperar, informa el Estado Mayor de la UA en su información operativa, 18:00 EET_



No voy a poner la mano en el fuego porque seguramente va de una traducción del ucraniano al inglés (y yo ahora al español) pero yo diría que cuando dicen "marine units" se refieren a unidades de infantería de marina. Si no, dirían "naval units" o similar. 

Aparte es algo extraño ya que se tenía en buena consideración a las unidades de infantería naval. De hecho, si no recuerdo mal, el uso de camisetas rayadas por parte de unidades de élite como los paracaidistas o los spetsnaz, proviene de ellos.


----------



## cienaga (19 Mar 2022)

Se esta preparando una ofensiva general en todos los frentes que han estado estaticos



lo cual no significa que vayan a avanzar a velocidades de rayo
calculo que avanzaran 3 o 4 km por dia, eso dificultara mucho las escaramuzas ucranianas, pues habra demasiados a los que disparar y tendran que tomar decisiones de cual sera mas suculenta en emboscar

y como ya se ha puesto antes hay una unidad bielorusia casi en la forntera norte con

lo que no se ha puesto, pero se puso en su dia hace ya 3 semanas es que hay otra unidad similar entre luminec y stolin
y como puse antes en el otro hilo bielorusia solo atacaria cuando llegasen los refuerzos


los refuerzos han llegado Cambio la imagen para poner la frontera y algun lugar de interes

sobre las imagenes de los vehiculos reventados, como dato dire que que si tiene mucho oxido (color amarronado) no es que sean viejos, es que llevan al menos 4 dias desde que los reventaron no se pueden tomar como recientes esas imagenes tienen al menos 4 dias


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No voy a poner la mano en el fuego porque seguramente va de una traducción del ucraniano al inglés (y yo ahora al español) pero yo diría que cuando dicen "marine units" se refieren a unidades de infantería de marina. Si no, dirían "naval units" o similar.
> 
> Aparte es algo extraño ya que se tenía en buena consideración a las unidades de infantería naval. De hecho, si no recuerdo mal, el uso de camisetas rayadas por parte de unidades de élite como los paracaidistas o los spetsnaz, proviene de ellos.



Exacto es infanteria de marina y lo de las camisetas era algo q iba a comentar, en las necrologicas q suelen poner de los caidos rusos, muchos llevan la camiseta a rayas, por lo que como bien comentas, pueden ser paracas, infantes de marina o spetznaz que tb estan operando por esa zona


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Desde Jerson dispararon el misilazo dirigido que ha matado a un centenar de ukras acuartelados.
> 
> Parece ser que si no efectuas presión sobre todos y cada uno de los frentes, te acaban montando una lanzadera. Hay que disputarlo todo y no ceder y esa inseguridad cercana les impida acercar sus misiles.
> 
> Ora cosa buena son los misiles defensivos Patriot que van de camino.




Que yo sepa no va ningún Patriot a Ucrania, van a países con los sistemas de defensa antiaérea s-300 que a su vez ceden esos sistemas a Ucrania, cuyo ejército ya sabe cómo operarlos.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Que yo sepa no va ningún Patriot a Ucrania, van a países con los sistemas de defensa antiaérea s-300 que a su vez ceden esos sistemas a Ucrania, cuyo ejército ya sabe cómo operarlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto creo que los patriot van a Eslovaquia o Re Checa no recuerdo bien en sustitución de los S-300 que los enviaran a Ucrania.

Edito, parece ser Eslovaquia


----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Exacto es infanteria de marina y lo de las camisetas era algo q iba a comentar, en las necrologicas q suelen poner de los caidos rusos, muchos llevan la camiseta a rayas, por lo que como bien comentas, pueden ser paracas, infantes de marina o spetznaz que tb estan operando por esa zona



Me ha costado encontrar el nombre original, ya no me acordaba claro, pero aquí está, en un artículo de la wiki la Telnyashka:









Telnyashka - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





aparte yo creía que el uso de ella por fuerzas de élite era por alguna heroicidad de los infantes navales durante la 2ª GM pero no, parece que fue por parte de marineros combatiendo en tierra. Y ya que estamos, una afoto de Vladputín con ella:







Evidentemente un robado, nada de un posado...


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Ha sido desnazificada. 
La de la pierna amputada solo era cuartito de nazi, así que solo una de las cuatro extremidades. 
La Putinada del foro estará contenta.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

_El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa, el capitán de primer rango, Andrey Nikolayevich Paliy, se convirtió en un cargo200, con el que felicitamos de todo corazón al héroe de la ocasión y su familia, salud para el difunto





_


----------



## elena francis (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esto también lo es. Los orcos siguen con sus ancestrales costumbres:
> 
> _Consejo de Mariupol: los ocupantes rusos trasladan por la fuerza a miles de residentes de Mariupol a Rusia. Supuestamente, los civiles fueron llevados a campamentos donde los rusos revisaron sus teléfonos y documentos y luego trasladaron a la fuerza a algunos de ellos a ciudades remotas de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que hacía Hitler. Que hijo de la gran puta es Putin. Y que todavía algunos le defiendan....


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa, el capitán de primer rango, Andrey Nikolayevich Paliy, se convirtió en un cargo200, con el que felicitamos de todo corazón al héroe de la ocasión y su familia, salud para el difunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salud y difunto, no me cuadra.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A parte de opiniones, con mayor o menor acierto, lo que parece evidente es que los rusos siguen avanzando.
> 
> La Republica de Luganks casi liberada, la de Donets le queda poco para librarse de la ocupacion ucraniana.
> 
> Parece bastante evidente que los ucras son incapaces de contener a los rusos





Dr Polux dijo:


> El problema de esos mapas es que muchas de esas zonas rojas supuestamente conquistadas por los rusos no es asi. Uno de los errores (de los muchos q estan cometiendo) y ya no lo digo yo, sino muchos analistas militares lo estan comentando, es que no estan asegurando la retaguardia. Eso es de primero de carrera militar, avanzas con tus carros y detras tu infanteria limpiando, ya sea en bolsas o con otras unidades blindadas. Parapoder hacer esto necesitas mucha infanteria, cosa que Rusia no la tiene y mas sobre todo cuando ha abierto tantos frentes a la vez (otro error)
> 
> No se esta haciendo. De hecho en este hilo puedes ver videos de tanques y sobre todo vehiculos de logistica reventados de zonas supuestamente tomados por los rusos . Eso que significa?? que no tienen asegurado nada, son muy irreales sus avances.



no perdais el tiempo con semejante tipo de deficientes, ha dicho que los ucranianos estan invadiendo ukrania...es solo un niño rata con un grave deficit de atencion

busca que alguien lo cite pues va a ser su mayor interaccion en todo el fin de semana

@cepeda33 si me lees intenta empezar haciendo algun deporte o hobby como mtb que seguro que acabas conociendo a alguien que no te haga sentir tan desgraciado y miserable

animo


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Salud y difunto, no me cuadra.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa, el capitán de primer rango, Andrey Nikolayevich Paliy, se convirtió en un cargo200, con el que felicitamos de todo corazón al héroe de la ocasión y su familia, salud para el difunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he visto, no queda claro si ha muerto en combate o por otras razones, pero vamos tiene su valor desmolarizante para los ruskis


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No voy a poner la mano en el fuego porque seguramente va de una traducción del ucraniano al inglés (y yo ahora al español) pero yo diría que cuando dicen "marine units" se refieren a unidades de infantería de marina. Si no, dirían "naval units" o similar.
> 
> Aparte es algo extraño ya que se tenía en buena consideración a las unidades de infantería naval. De hecho, si no recuerdo mal, el uso de camisetas rayadas por parte de unidades de élite como los paracaidistas o los spetsnaz, proviene de ellos.




Más sobre la camiseta (telnyashka):

Las telnyashkas con franjas de determinados colores designan tradicionalmente a determinadas tropas, por ejemplo 

Negro - Infantería de Marina 
Azul oscuro - Armada 
Azul claro: paracaidistas del VDV, GRU Spetsnaz (que se hacen pasar por el VDV) 
Verde claro - Tropas fronterizas 
Granate - OMON 
Rojo - Mando de las Fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional, Guardia Nacional de Rusia (antes Tropas Internas del MVD) 
Naranja - EMERCOM 










Telnyashka - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no perdais el tiempo con semejante tipo de deficientes, ha dicho que los ucranianos estan invadiendo ukrania...es solo un niño rata con un grave deficit de atencion
> 
> busca que alguien lo cite pues va a ser su mayor interaccion en todo el fin de semana
> 
> ...



Mientras se pueda debatir bien con la gente, puede hacer lo que quiera .... al que viene insultado le ignoro directamente


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Polonia se esta rearmando con drones, parece ser que ya dispone de los turcos y va a pillar Reapers


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo sí me rendiría, mi vida está por encima del patriotismo. Es más, antes de ir a la guerra a luchar por cuatros hijos de puta que viven a cuerpo de rey, voy a la cárcel por traidor o lo que sea. Otra cosa es que tenga familia, o hayan matado a algún ser querido, en este sentido entiendo a los ukros, que no les queda otra, puesto que tienen más miedo al después de la guerra que a la guerra misma.



Es todo por la pasta. 
El grano, las minas, el carbón, todo es de los oligarcas. 

Un cambio de régimen es mejor para el Pueblo. Mira si no cómo ha engordado el bolsillo (PIB per cápita) de los ciudadanos que se quitaron el yugo de la Horda. 

Lo que es de pena es la subnormalidad de los rusos de la calle, sentados encima de toda esa riqueza, correspondiéndoles ser igual o más ricos que Italia o Francia y siendo pobres y cutres porque se dejan robar por los bandarras, los oligarcas y sus protectores. La prueba del profundo retraso es que detengan a la gente por tener un cartel en blanco y que eso lo consideren normal, porque son unos borregos. 

La democracia hay que regarla con sangre. Lo que tu llamas patriotismo y lo antepones a la vida misma es la vieja amenaza macarra de siempre, el "la bolsa o la vida", porque todo es por la pasta, pero a veces hay que plantar cara al macarra, sobre todo si es tan patético como el ejército ruso, que hace blitzkriegs-Paco que duran meses y manda al frente a niñatos parta que los conviertan en churrasco dentro de cajas de metal sin protección.


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Esta rata empieza a estar preocupada...








_El terrorista Girkin escribió una publicación en la que afirmó que las tropas rusas estaban* firmemente "pegadas"* en todas partes. No hay avances, y sin ellos es imposible derrotar a Ucrania "de la palabra en general" “Mientras tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pronto recibirán decenas de miles de movilizados y los socios occidentales entregarán armas en cualquier cantidad. *El Kremlin ya no planea luchar hasta la victoria*. Unas pocas semanas más de pie y *en lugar de un compromiso mutuamente aceptable, Ucrania exigirá la capitulación del Kremlin con una mayor liberación de Crimea y Donbass"*, escribe el terrorista Girk._


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*“Good Vibe Patriots”*



ES FACIL ACUDIR A LOS CANALES COMO INTEL SLAVA Y VER LOS POBRES DEL BANDO (NAZI ZIONISTA ) "UCRANIANO" ESPANZURRAOS BAJO LOS ESCOBROS POR MISILAZOS TIRADOS DESDE CIENTOS DE KMS
*QUE LES VAN A SEGUIR CAYENDO. NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS *

*O VER O INTUIR LA QUE LES VA CAER A LOS CAPTURADOS DE
BANDERA O AZOB*
*A MANOS DE LAS FUERZAS ESPECIALES DE CHECHENOS*
0:48
The whole essence of Bandera, as soon as they find themselves alone with the Chechen special forces









*PERO EL TEMA ESTA EN QUE SIMPLEMENTE NO SE QUIERE CAER EN PROVOCACIONES *
*SE QUIERE DESNAZIFICAR Y DESMILIRITARIZAR
NO CAER EN EL JUEGO DE VER QUIENES MAS CRIMINAL*


Zttps://t.me/intelslava/22778








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me




ELON MUSK | GOOD VIBE VK |​


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Oblast, las fuerzas locales de TDF golpearon un solo BMP ruso (-2) con un RPG, destruyéndolo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es todo por la pasta.
> El grano, las minas, el carbón, todo es de los oligarcas.
> 
> Un cambio de régimen es mejor para el Pueblo. Mira si no cómo ha engordado el bolsillo (PIB per cápita) de los ciudadanos que se quitaron el yugo de la Horda.
> ...



Sí, los ucranianos con un SMI de 178euros viven de puta madre, viva la democrasia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Oblast, las fuerzas locales de TDF golpearon un solo BMP ruso (-2) con un RPG, destruyéndolo.



Una de las cosas que sigo sin entender es como los blindados rusos van solos por ahi y en muchas ocasiones sin ningun tipo de proteccion. Rusos y sus rusadas


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

En la Crimea ocupada, las unidades individuales de la Infantería de Marina rusa perdieron hasta el 90% de su personal. Así lo afirmó el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine . Señalaron que las tropas #Russian continúan sufriendo pérdidas importantes, no hay reservas para reponerlas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## duncan (19 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No voy a poner la mano en el fuego porque seguramente va de una traducción del ucraniano al inglés (y yo ahora al español) pero yo diría que cuando dicen "marine units" se refieren a unidades de infantería de marina. Si no, dirían "naval units" o similar.
> 
> Aparte es algo extraño ya que se tenía en buena consideración a las unidades de infantería naval. De hecho, si no recuerdo mal, el uso de camisetas rayadas por parte de unidades de élite como los paracaidistas o los spetsnaz, proviene de ellos.



Sobre la Telnyashka la camiseta de las tropas de élite rusas, ya alguien preguntó por ella en el otro hilo:









La Telnyashka: la camiseta más famosa de Rusia


Telnyashka, seguro que la habías visto antes. Imagen Wikipedia Si alguien nos dice que nos disfracemos de marinero la mayoría tenderemo...




www.rusadas.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Los rusos estan usando carnaza para descubrir posiciones ucranianas.

Rusia envía reclutas mal entrenados y con armas ligeras desde los lugares ocupados de Donetsk y Luhansk para detectar las posiciones de tiro ucranianas. El 16 y 17 de marzo, unas 200 murieron


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

*Bulgaria rompe el acuerdo de compra de gas a Rusia* (Pravda)











Вице-премьер Болгарии исключил продление контракта с Россией на поставки газа


София имеет возможности получать газ через «Трансбалканский газопровод», отметил политик




www.kp.ru





*Bulgaria no renovará el contrato de suministro de gas con Rusia en relación con la realización de una operación especial en Ucrania, *dijo el viceprimer ministro y ministro de Finanzas de Bulgaria, Asen Vasilev .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Un hilo corto en el día 24. El Ministerio de Defensa de UKR informa que las fuerzas de UKR en Kiev continúan atacando a las fuerzas de RU en el NW, N y E de la ciudad y han hecho retroceder a esas fuerzas varias millas. Indica confusión y falta de suministros en vigor RU. 1/13 


 




El ejército de UKR y las fuerzas territoriales (y los ciudadanos) continúan luchando contra las fuerzas de RU que intentan tomar/pasar por alto Mykolaiv en el sur. Una lucha crítica. Si la RU no puede cruzar el río Bug en esta ciudad, será difícil vincularla con un desembarco propuesto de la Armada de la RU en Odesa 2/ 


 




RU continúa bombardeando la otrora hermosa ciudad de Kharkiv, pero el Ejército y la Defensa Territorial de UKR luchan para bloquear el avance de la fuerza terrestre de RU. 3/ 


 




Kherson, la primera ciudad en ser "capturada" por las fuerzas rusas, ahora está en disputa. Las fuerzas ucranianas realizaron un audaz ataque contra la base rusa en el aeropuerto internacional de esa ciudad con resultados devastadores. 4/
https://t.co/cQYbZbiMDM



 



En el oeste de Ucrania, RU intenta interceptar las líneas de suministro de UKR con ataques de precisión. Los ataques son un intento de interceptar el flujo desde los sitios logísticos de UKR y los puntos de transferencia de armas de la OTAN. El uso del misil hipersónico de precisión "Kinzhal" es interesante, pero algo irrelevante. 5/


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Bulgaria rompe el acuerdo de compra de gas a Rusia* (Pravda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante. Los búlgaros pasaban por ser los más pro-rusos del antiguo bloque del Este.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

El flujo de refugiados de UKR continúa. Algunos "carriles de paso seguro" abiertos esta mañana. Los ciudadanos siguen estando plagados de falta de agua, alimentos, calefacción, electricidad. UKR continúa desgastando al ejército de la RU; El ejército de la RU continúa intentando desgastar a los ciudadanos de UKR con ataques ilegales. 6/




Como se señaló ayer, RU no intenta "maniobrar" en la mayoría de los ejes de avance. RU ha pasado principalmente a una defensa apresurada. Demostrando que son tan ineptos en defensa como en operaciones ofensivas. Las fuerzas de UKR continúan con su "defensa activa", eligiendo el momento y el lugar para los ataques. 7/





Otras noticias: UKR informa que el quinto general de RU, un tres estrellas, ha sido KIA. Sin confirmación de RU. RU supuestamente pidiendo ayuda del ejército armenio en la lucha; aún no hay informes de combatientes sirios en el campo de batalla. El presidente de UKR continúa abogando por conversaciones de paz. 8/





Ambos bandos ahora estaban involucrados en "batallas de desgaste" mortales. UKR tiene la ventaja en fuerza contra fuerza frente a las tropas de RU. RU tiene una poderosa ventaja en los ataques contra civiles. La logística para AMBOS lados es cada vez más crítica para que esta lucha continúe. UKR tiene la ventaja aquí. 9/



En mi opinión, estamos viendo la lucha entre 2 ejércitos diferentes. Del tipo descrito en el libro de Jean Larteguy "Los centuriones". Larteguy describió las luchas de los oficiales franceses con respecto a las expectativas en las décadas de 1950 y 1960, y se aplica hoy. 10/






"Me gustaría tener dos ejércitos: uno para exhibir con bellas armas, tanques, soldaditos, personal, generales distinguidos y cobardes, y queridos pequeños oficiales de regimiento que estarían profundamente preocupados por las evacuaciones intestinales de su general o las hemorroides de su coronel... .11/






un ejército que se exhibiría por un módico precio en todas las ferias del país. El otro Ejército sería el real, compuesto íntegramente por jóvenes entusiastas con uniformes de camuflaje, que no serían exhibidos, pero a los que se exigirían esfuerzos imposibles... 12/




& a quien se le enseñaría todo tipo de trucos. Ese es el ejército en el que me gustaría luchar". En mi humilde opinión, esta cita describe la diferencia que veo entre las fuerzas de RU y UKR, y la sociedad de la que provienen, en esta lucha actual. 13/13


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esta rata empieza a estar preocupada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Girkin una cosa hay que reconocerle, no es idiota en absoluto, es un tipo muy inteligente, muy por encima de la media de la oficialidad rusa, posiblemente por eso no tiene ningun mando en Rusia, Putin siempre prefiere idiotas que no supongan peligro para el.

Si Girkin estuviese a cargo de la operacion posiblemente Ucrania estaria bien jodida, afortunadamente para Ucrania Rusia solo tiene incompetentes al mando.


----------



## itaka (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Bulgaria rompe el acuerdo de compra de gas a Rusia* (Pravda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me gustaría saber con que piensan encender las calefacciones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *No tengo claro eso de que el enquistamiento perjudique a Rusia.*.. (si me hablas de 1 año podría comprarlo, pero yo creo que los rusos pueden aguantar perfectamente 6 meses o más, date cuenta que están al lado de su frontera, no es irak) se da por supuesto por ambos bandos, pero no lo veo. Además, de que no hay enquistamiento, se sigue avanzando en general, aunque lógicamente la propaganda del otanfato tiene que vender la catástrofe rusa como sea.



La prensa rusa se queja amargamente que Bosch ya no suministrará componentes para los camiones rusos. Claman que no se usan en vehículos militares (  )

La fábrica de Lada tuvo que parar. Cada vez lo van a tener más crudo reponer el equipamiento.









Bosch Suspends Russia Business, Says Parts May Have Been Misused - BNN Bloomberg


Robert Bosch GmbH is curtailing its operations in Russia amid signs that its parts may have been used for “non-civilian” purposes in violation of its policies, the company said.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Hilo logístico ferroviario




Parece que la oposición de Bielorrusia ha decidido patear a Rusia y al hombre fuerte ruso que apoya a Bielorrusia en las gónadas logísticas del ferrocarril.












1/



 







__





There is no longer a railway connection between Ukraine and Belarus - head of Ukrzaliznytsia







t.co







Hay confirmación de los medios extranjeros de este sabotaje ferroviario de Bielorrusia. 2/ 


 


Ahora no hay literalmente ninguna posibilidad de que Rusia empuje su columna del norte hacia Kiev durante casi una semana.

Ahora hay un enorme "cerdo en una pitón" de trenes de suministro rusos detrás de esta ruptura de la línea ferroviaria, acumulándose.
3/


 


Los rusos han priorizado mover munición de artillería sobre todo lo demás. Ahora hay un gran vacío seguido de una gran acumulación de entregas ferroviarias y el mismo número de estibadores para descargar los trenes. 4/ 


 



Los rusos en Bielorrusia ahora se encuentran en la misma situación de colapso de la cadena de suministro que los puertos de Los Ángeles y Long Beach en la descarga de contenedores. Los trenes de munición están sentados esperando una descarga. Por eso digo que no habrá acciones ofensivas rusas cerca de Kiev durante una semana. 5/ 


 


Tomará ese tiempo para "pasar el cerdo". Las fuerzas del ejército ruso cerca de Kiev están atrapadas a la defensiva allí hasta que lleguen suficientes municiones de artillería para volver a llenar sus fuegos defensivos que están ocurriendo mientras esperan. 6/ 


 


Además, aumenta los niveles de munición ofensiva más allá de su déficit actual. 7/Fin


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me gustaría saber con que piensan encender las calefacciones.









Trans-Balkan


----------



## Evangelion (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Bulgaria rompe el acuerdo de compra de gas a Rusia* (Pravda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imposible nos dijeron los putinlobers que Bulgaria no podría sobrevivir sin gas ruso.


----------



## javac (19 Mar 2022)

Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania


Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.




elmanifiesto.com





Aquí otro punto de vista


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Define caer. Solo les falta por *limpiar el centro de la ciudad*, el resto de Mariupol ya es ruso. No sé, no soy adivino como ustec, ir *casa a casa es algo muy tedioso *que lleva tiempo. Caiga o no este finde, da lo mismo, caerá porque los del azov no pueden retirarse hacia el norte, como si pasa en kharkov o en el donbass.



Me parece una frivolidad muy poco ética. Me imagino que los alemanes hablarian en el mismo tono cuando hablaban de la caída de Stalingrado.

En estos momentos están muriendo un monton de rusos y ucranianos en esa ciudad. Cualquiera que sean sus motivaciones, tengamos al menos un respeto por ellos.


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, los ucranianos con un SMI de 178euros viven de puta madre, viva la democrasia.




¿Qué le parece lo que dice Girkin?
Supongo que los recelos que expresa sobre Crimea y el Donbass si esto dura unas semanas más son merecedores de unos cuantos loles, que risas, ¿eh?

No tengamos prisa, no hay que precipitarse, podemos esperar a que caiga Mariupol.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>





Es todo parte del plan Zurullo




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.



Joder, en un solo post has puesto más insultos que los que se han puesto en 8.000 mensajes del hilo. Todo un récord


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.



Me he tirado toda la mañana en una nave cerca de Alcala de Henares clasificando y empaquetando viveres para los refugiados. ¿Que está haciedo usted para ayudar a los inocentes? Le invito a que venga mañana o la semana que viene y le exponga a los ucranianos que estan organizando esta ayuda lo escoria y fascistas que son por defenderse. Con suerte alguno le mete un bofeton y le quita la tontería que tiene.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me parece una frivolidad muy poco ética. Me imagino que los alemanes hablarian en el mismo tono cuando hablaban de la caída de Stalingrado.
> 
> En estos momentos están muriendo un monton de rusos y ucranianos en esa ciudad. Cualquiera que sean sus motivaciones, tengamos al menos un respeto por ellos.



No se que ves de frívolo en mi comentario. Solo es una descripción de lo que hay.

Para nada, además según vosotros están muriendo 10 rusos por cada granjero ucraniano, y lleváis aquí 20 días alegrandoos y poniendo fotos de cadáveres (supuestamente rusos) regocijándoos como cerdos en una charca, no me sea ustec hipócrita.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real:



El Kinzhal parece ser una versión modificada del misil cuasi balístico Iskander-M 9M723. Su uso es notable, pero, en mi opinión, no tan significativo. Tiene el alcance para alcanzar objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania, y es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin misiles de crucero para esos objetivos.


 



La historia más grande es que parece que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa todavía no puede operar sobre el oeste de Ucrania de manera efectiva debido a las defensas aéreas ucranianas, lo que significa que tienen que lanzar misiles de mayor alcance para atacar objetivos allí.




 




Una diferencia significativa entre esta guerra y la Segunda Guerra de Karabaj es que Azerbaiyán pudo interceptar efectivamente los refuerzos armenios y los esfuerzos de reabastecimiento. Parece que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa no lo está haciendo, lo que facilita la resistencia de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esta rata empieza a estar preocupada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he leido y no sabia si darle credibilidad, pero si esta criticando de esta manera las operaciones rusas, muy mal tienen q estar las cosas para los rusos


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Qué le parece lo que dice Girkin?
> Supongo que los recelos que expresa sobre Crimea y el Donbass si esto dura unas semanas más son merecedores de unos cuantos loles, que risas, ¿eh?
> 
> No tengamos prisa, no hay que precipitarse, podemos esperar a que caiga Mariupol.
> ...



Te faltó decir el tiempo compi.

En cuanto tiempo crees que los ukros recuperarán el donbass y crimea? En meses, años, décadas?  Mójese.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Interesante. Los búlgaros pasaban por ser los más pro-rusos del antiguo bloque del Este.



Me duele que pueda Bulgaria pero no pueda Alemania. Muy miserables y aputasados. Hay que estar a la altura de la situación, si Alemania se les para de manos, pagando un costo, claro, Rusia se hunde.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se que ves de frívolo en mi comentario. Solo es una descripción de lo que hay.
> 
> Para nada, además según vosotros están muriendo 10 rusos por cada granjero ucraniano, y lleváis aquí 20 días alegrandoos y poniendo fotos de cadáveres regocijándoos como cerdos en una charca, no me sea ustec hipócrita.



No me gusta en absoluto y ya pedí algo similar cuando leí lo de "poner toda la carne en el asador" cuando un cadaver ruso se estaba quemando.
Pero te doy la razón, tenía que haberme quejado más de ese espectáculo macabro, que son chavales de 20 años joder!


----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lo he visto, no queda claro si ha muerto en combate o por otras razones, pero vamos tiene su valor desmolarizante para los ruskis



Aquí lo dan por "eliminado"...


----------



## Casino (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te faltó decir el tiempo compi.
> 
> En cuanto tiempo crees que los ukros recuperarán el donbass y crimea? En meses, años, décadas?  Mójese.





Vd. se ha mojado bastante poco con lo de Mariupol. Yo le di un plazo. Es su hora del baño, pero no se tire de cabeza como Putín, no vaya a ser que el fondo esté muy cerca. De momento podemos esperar, ¿verdad?.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Exacto creo que los patriot van a Eslovaquia o Re Checa no recuerdo bien en sustitución de los S-300 que los enviaran a Ucrania.
> 
> Edito, parece ser Eslovaquia



No estoy muy puesto en el tema, ni sé cómo es el funcionamiento interno de la OTAN.
Pero en base a algunas noticias que he podido leer, la Ministra de Defensa de Alemania hablaba en términos de "estacionamiento de nuestras tropas [Alemanas] OTAN en" ya no recuerdo qué países. Leyendo aquello, me dió la IMPRESIÓN de que lo que lleva Alemania a terceros países, por ejemplo lo que aparece en el twit que enlazas, NO se corresponde a un círculo de permutas, sino que Alemania "cubre" (por así decirlo) el vacío de lo que se lleva a Ukrania, pero sigue siendo de Alemania y dentro del subconjunto OTAN.
No sé si estoy en lo cierto, ni si lo he conseguido explicar bien.
Si en vez de aclararlo, lo he oscurecido más.... pues ya sabéis, colleja al canto.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto en el tema, ni sé cómo es el funcionamiento interno de la OTAN.
> Pero en base a algunas noticias que he podido leer, la Ministra de Defensa de Alemania hablaba en términos de "estacionamiento de nuestras tropas [Alemanas] OTAN en" ya no recuerdo qué países. Leyendo aquello, me dió la IMPRESIÓN de que lo que lleva Alemania a terceros países, por ejemplo lo que aparece en el twit que enlazas, NO se corresponde a un círculo de permutas, sino que Alemania "cubre" (por así decirlo) el vacío de lo que se lleva a Ukrania, pero sigue siendo de Alemania y dentro del subconjunto OTAN.
> No sé si estoy en lo cierto, ni si lo he conseguido explicar bien.
> Si en vez de aclararlo, lo he oscurecido más.... pues ya sabéis, colleja al canto.



No tengo claro si es permuta o cesion. Si por lo que ando viendo es todo el material ex sovietico que hay en europa se esta trasladando a Ucrania, basicamente porque pueden hacer uso de ello de forma rapida, sin formacion.. solo por eso desde los mig hasta los s300 rpg etc etc y se esta intentando sustituir por material mas moderno, este ultimo por cesion, acuerdos de compra etc

Por otro lado USA esta haciendo el Agosto porque ahora todo el mundo se ha lanzado a. comprarle material y rearmarse desde los F35 alemanes, javelines patriots etc etc Vamos que uno de los mayores beneficiados es USA en este conflicto

El conflicto esta siendo un escaparate mundial sobre los materiales OTAN / USA y los materiales rusos asi como temas de inteligencia, guerra electronica y drones

Lo que si esta claro que los rusos van a perder mucha cuota de mercado en el comercio de armas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

*¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*


¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org) 


Más de una semana después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa aún no ha comenzado las operaciones a gran escala. La inactividad en los primeros días podría atribuirse a varios factores, pero la continua ausencia de operaciones aéreas importantes ahora plantea serias dudas sobre la capacidad.

Una de las mayores sorpresas de la fase inicial de la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha sido la incapacidad de las flotas de cazas y cazabombarderos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) para establecer la superioridad aérea, o para desplegar un poder de combate significativo en apoyo de las fuerzas terrestres rusas de bajo rendimiento. En el primer día de la invasión, una serie anticipada de operaciones aéreas rusas a gran escala después de los ataques iniciales con misiles balísticos y de crucero no se materializó. Un análisis inicial de las posibles razones de esto identificó posibles dificultades rusas con la desconflicto entre las baterías de misiles tierra-aire (SAM) terrestres, la falta de municiones guiadas con precisión y un número limitado de pilotos con la experiencia necesaria para llevar a cabo ataques precisos en apoyo de las operaciones terrestres iniciales debido a las bajas horas promedio de vuelo de VKS. Todos estos factores siguen siendo relevantes, pero ya no son suficientes en sí mismos para explicar la actividad anémica de VKS a medida que la invasión terrestre continúa en su segunda semana. Los aviones rápidos rusos han realizado solo salidas limitadas en el espacio aéreo ucraniano, en individuales o pares, siempre a bajas altitudes y principalmente por la noche para minimizar las pérdidas de los sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles ucranianos (MANPADS) y el fuego terrestre.
En los últimos años, los analistas, incluido el autor, han tendido a centrarse en la impresionante modernización de los equipos aéreos de combate llevada a cabo por Rusia desde 2010. En particular, esto ha visto al VKS adquirir alrededor de 350 aviones modernos en una década, incluidos los cazas de superioridad aérea Sukhoi Su-35S, los cazas multifunción Su-30SM y los bombarderos Su-34. También ha habido una ambiciosa campaña de modernización para refabricar y actualizar alrededor de 110 interceptores Mikoyan Mig-31BM / BSM y un número menor de aviones de ataque a tierra Su-25SM (3). Rusia tiene alrededor de 300 aviones de combate modernos normalmente estacionados en los distritos militares occidentales y meridionales, dentro del alcance de Ucrania, y también había reubicado regimientos de otras partes de Rusia como parte de su acumulación militar antes de la invasión. Claramente había una intención de al menos señalar su uso, especialmente a la luz de la intervención militar rusa en Siria desde 2015, que se ha caracterizado por el uso intensivo de activos de ala fija VKS para patrullas aéreas de combate y misiones de ataque. A medida que la ofensiva terrestre rusa lucha por avanzar en las partes norte y este de Ucrania, y las fuerzas ucranianas continúan infligiendo pérdidas de vehículos pesados y personal, la falta de actividad aérea rusa requiere una explicación seria.
*Explicaciones potenciales improbables o insuficientes*
Un argumento potencial es que las flotas de caza VKS se mantienen en reserva, potencialmente como un elemento disuasorio contra la intervención directa de las fuerzas de la OTAN. Es poco probable que este sea el caso. Si el VKS es capaz de operaciones de combate a gran escala para establecer rápidamente la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania, al no hacerlo, de hecho, está debilitando su potencial valor disuasorio contra las fuerzas de la OTAN en lugar de preservarlo. El fracaso del temido ejército ruso para abrumar rápidamente a las fuerzas ucranianas mucho más pequeñas y mal posicionadas, y sus grandes pérdidas de vehículos y personal modernos, ya han dañado seriamente las percepciones internacionales del poder militar convencional de Rusia. Desde el punto de vista de la disuasión de la OTAN, el Estado Mayor ruso y el Kremlin tienen todos los incentivos para emplear su poder aéreo con el máximo efecto para restablecer parte de esta credibilidad perdida.
Otro argumento ha sido que debido a la proporción relativamente baja de la flota de ala fija VKS que puede emplear eficazmente municiones guiadas de precisión, se estaban evitando ataques a gran escala con bombas y cohetes no guiados debido al deseo de evitar dañar la infraestructura crítica que Rusia espera conquistar y usar, o por el deseo de minimizar las bajas civiles ucranianas. Esta era una suposición potencialmente válida en los primeros días de la invasión, cuando el liderazgo ruso planeaba una rápida victoria militar. Sin embargo, como esta posibilidad se ha desvanecido rápidamente y las fuerzas rusas se han instalado en un patrón de artillería pesada y bombardeos de misiles de crucero contra múltiples ciudades rodeadas, especialmente Kharkiv y Mariupol, esta teoría ya no explica la falta de ataques VKS a gran escala.
Otra teoría es que los comandantes rusos están menos dispuestos a arriesgarse a sufrir grandes pérdidas por sus costosos y prestigiosos aviones rápidos, por lo que han frenado el VKS debido a la baja tolerancia al riesgo. Esto tampoco tiene sentido. Las fuerzas terrestres rusas han perdido cientos de tanques modernos, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, sistemas de defensa aérea de corto y mediano alcance y miles de tropas, incluido un número desproporcionado de paracaidistas de élite (VDV) y fuerzas especiales en una semana. La economía rusa está siendo rápidamente asfixiada por sanciones paralizantes, y el liderazgo ruso ha quemado sus redes de influencia y alianzas cuidadosamente desarrolladas en toda Europa y en todo el mundo. En resumen, el Kremlin lo está arriesgando todo: retener a la fuerza aérea para evitar pérdidas no tiene sentido en este contexto.
*La única explicación actualmente viable*
Si bien el fracaso temprano de VKS para establecer la superioridad aérea podría explicarse por la falta de alerta temprana, capacidad de coordinación y tiempo de planificación suficiente, el patrón continuo de actividad sugiere una conclusión más significativa: que el VKS carece de la capacidad institucional para planificar, informar y volar operaciones aéreas complejas a escala. Existe evidencia circunstancial significativa para apoyar esta explicación, ciertamente tentativa.
En primer lugar, si bien el VKS ha adquirido una experiencia de combate significativa en entornos aéreos complejos sobre Siria desde 2015, solo ha operado aviones en pequeñas formaciones durante esas operaciones. Aviones individuales, pares u ocasionalmente cuatro barcos han sido la norma. Cuando se han visto diferentes tipos de aeronaves operando juntas, generalmente solo han comprendido dos pares como máximo. Además de eventos de prestigio como los sobrevuelos del desfile del Día de la Victoria, el VKS también realiza la gran mayoría de sus vuelos de entrenamiento en individuales o parejas. Esto significa que sus comandantes operativos tienen muy poca experiencia práctica sobre cómo planificar, informar y coordinar operaciones aéreas complejas que involucran decenas o cientos de activos en un entorno aéreo de alta amenaza. Este es un factor que muchos especialistas y profesionales del poder aéreo occidental a menudo pasan por alto debido a la ubicuidad de las operaciones aéreas complejas, que se ejecutan a través de centros de operaciones aéreas combinadas, a las operaciones militares occidentales sobre Irak, los Balcanes, Libia, Afganistán y Siria en los últimos 20 años.
En segundo lugar, la mayoría de los pilotos de VKS obtienen alrededor de 100 horas (y en muchos casos menos) de tiempo de vuelo por año, alrededor de la mitad del que vuelan la mayoría de las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN. También carecen de instalaciones de simulador modernas comparables para entrenar y practicar tácticas avanzadas en entornos complejos. Las horas de vuelo en vivo que obtienen los pilotos de combate rusos también son significativamente menos valiosas para preparar a los pilotos para operaciones aéreas complejas que las voladas por las fuerzas de la OTAN. En las fuerzas aéreas occidentales, como la RAF y la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos, los pilotos están rigurosamente entrenados para volar salidas complejas en condiciones climáticas espantosas, a bajo nivel y contra amenazas terrestres y aéreas en vivo y simuladas. Para pasar el entrenamiento avanzado de chorro rápido, deben ser capaces de hacer esto de manera confiable y aún así alcanzar objetivos dentro de los cinco a diez segundos del tiempo planificado en el objetivo. Esta es una habilidad vital para las misiones de primera línea para permitir que múltiples elementos de un paquete de ataque complejo secuencian sus maniobras y ataques de manera segura y efectiva, incluso cuando están bajo fuego y con poca visibilidad. También lleva mucho tiempo entrenar para un vuelo en vivo regular y tiempo de simulador para mantenerse al día. Por el contrario, la mayoría de las salidas de entrenamiento de primera línea de VKS involucran entornos comparativamente estériles y tareas simples como vuelos de navegación, entregas de armas no guiadas a distancias abiertas y vuelo de simulación de objetivos en cooperación con el sistema de defensa aérea terrestre. Rusia carece de acceso a una arquitectura de entrenamiento y ejercicio para rivalizar con la disponible para las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN, que rutinariamente entrenan juntas en rangos bien instrumentados en el Mediterráneo, el Mar del Norte, Canadá y los Estados Unidos. Rusia tampoco tiene equivalente a los complejos ejercicios aéreos a gran escala con simulación de amenazas realista que los miembros de la OTAN realizan anualmente, el más famoso de los cuales es Red Flag. Como tal, no sería sorprendente si la mayoría de los pilotos rusos carecen de la competencia para operar de manera efectiva como parte de grandes formaciones mixtas que ejecutan misiones complejas y dinámicas bajo fuego.
En tercer lugar, si los VKS fueran capaces de llevar a cabo operaciones aéreas complejas, debería haber sido comparativamente simple para ellos haber alcanzado la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania. El pequeño número de combatientes ucranianos restantes, que realizan heroicos esfuerzos de defensa aérea sobre sus propias ciudades, se ven obligados a operar a bajas altitudes debido a los sistemas SAM rusos de largo alcance y, en consecuencia, tienen una conciencia situacional y una resistencia comparativamente limitadas. Deberían ser relativamente fáciles de abrumar para los combatientes VKS mucho más numerosos, mejor armados y más avanzados dispuestos alrededor de las fronteras ucranianas. Los sistemas SAM móviles ucranianos de mediano y corto alcance como SA-11 y SA-15 han tenido éxitos contra helicópteros rusos y aviones rápidos. Sin embargo, los grandes paquetes de aviones de ataque rusos que vuelan a media o alta altitud con cazas de escolta podrían encontrar y atacar rápidamente a cualquier SAM ucraniano que desenmascarara su posición disparándoles. Perderían aviones en el proceso, pero podrían destripar los SAM restantes y establecer rápidamente la superioridad aérea.
Rusia tiene todos los incentivos para establecer la superioridad aérea, y sobre el papel debería ser más que capaz de hacerlo si se compromete a operaciones de combate en grandes formaciones mixtas para suprimir y cazar a los combatientes ucranianos y los sistemas SAM. En cambio, el VKS continúa operando solo en cantidades muy pequeñas y a bajo nivel para minimizar la amenaza de los SAM ucranianos. A la baja, su conciencia situacional y efectividad de combate es limitada, y están dentro del alcance de los MANPADS como Igla y Stinger que las fuerzas ucranianas ya poseen. El número de MANPADS también está aumentando, ya que numerosos países occidentales envían suministros a las asediadas fuerzas ucranianas. A fin de evitar pérdidas adicionales en relación con los sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea, las incursiones siguen realizándose principalmente por la noche, lo que limita aún más la eficacia de sus armas aire-tierra, en su mayoría no guiadas.
Esta explicación aún puede resultar falsa; el VKS puede comenzar repentinamente a montar operaciones aéreas complejas a gran escala comparables a las realizadas rutinariamente por los estados de la OTAN y otras fuerzas aéreas modernas como Israel. Sin embargo, si no lo hace, tendrá profundas implicaciones para su potencial poder de combate contra las fuerzas ucranianas en las próximas semanas, y su valor como herramienta de disuasión convencional contra los países occidentales.
*Justin Bronk* es el investigador de Airpower en RUSI


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me he tirado toda la mañana en una nave cerca de Alcala de Henares clasificando y empaquetando viveres para los refugiados. ¿Que está haciedo usted para ayudar a los inocentes? Le invito a que venga mañana o la semana que viene y le exponga a los ucranianos que estan organizando esta ayuda lo escoria y fascistas que son por defenderse. Con suerte alguno le mete un bofeton y le quita la tontería que tiene.




Tú lo único que has hecho toda la mañana es sacarte pajas con las ucranianas y rusas del Pornhub, a estas alturas de foro y me vais a venir a contar estas películas como si no os conociera bien ya.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

_Rusia afirma que Ucrania planea atacar a diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv. El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, acusó a los combatientes ucranianos del batallón Azov de prepararse para atacar a Estados Unidos y otros diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv y culpar a Rusia._

Si que debe de estar jodida la cosa para que vengan con estas soflamas...

Por cierto el Batallón Azov sirve para todo-


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Solo tener tropas en esa parte, aunque no invadan, ya les hace a los ucras tener que defender esa parte de la frontera con tropas que de otra forma podrían ir al frente ruso.



Os estais equivocando. Ya hay tropas OTAN allí. Putin le ha dicho a su novia que lo que tenga desperdigado lo mande por allí. No creo que entren, se quedarían a tiro de Polonia, flanqueados. Por mucho que digan los putinianos, un ataque de Bielorusia a pocos km de Polonia es casus belli con la OTAN si ésta lo desea.


----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hilo logístico ferroviario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y digo yo, y si el Lucastaluegov ese no es tan tonto como parece (o está bien asesorado) y ante las presiones rusas para invadir el oeste de UKR o por lo menos favorecer logísticamente a un aliado cada vez más empantanado y contestado tanto internacional como internamente pues:

manda auto-sabotear la red ferroviaria. "Lo siento Vlad, hice lo que pude pero unos traidores..."

Vale, me quito el sobrerito de papel albal de la cabeza.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú lo único que has hecho toda la mañana es sacarte pajas con las ucranianas y rusas del Pornhub, a estas alturas de foro y me vais a venir a contar estas películas como si no os conociera bien ya.
> 
> Saludos.



Como veo que no aceptas privados, te lo digo por aquí. Quedamos cuando usted quiera en la puerta de la tienda de alimentación KO3AK KOZAK, en la calle Doctora de Alcala, 3. Alcala de Henares. Y expliquele a esa gente que son unos fascistas. Cuando termine la charla ya si eso pasamos a discutir usted y yo como los hombres.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Las SOF ucranianas posan junto a un camión lleno de soldados rusos... Emboscada tras emboscada, Rusia todavía no ha encontrado la forma de proteger a sus convoyes.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Como veo que no aceptas privados, te lo digo por aquí. Quedamos cuando usted quiera en la puerta de la tienda de alimentación KO3AK KOZAK, en la calle Doctora de Alcala, 3. Alcala de Henares. Y expliquele a esa gente que son unos fascistas. Cuando termine la charla ya si eso pasamos a discutir usted y yo como los hombres.




¿Y como discuten los hombres por curiosidad?

A ese gente si es que existe yo no le tengo que explicar nada ya que no se nada de ellos, te lo estoy explicando a ti y lo que te explico es que solo eres un fantasmón que ni tu mismo te crees las subnormaladas que pones.

Cuando esos que dices (si es que existen) posteen en este foro pues entonces les podré dar mi opinión sobre lo que pongan al igual que a ti te doy mi opinión sobre lo que has puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Agropecuario (19 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y como discuten los hombres por curiosidad?
> 
> A ese gente si es que existe yo no le tengo que explicar nada ya que no se nada de ellos, te lo estoy explicando a ti y lo que te explico es que solo eres un fantasmón que ni tu mismo te crees las subnormaladas que pones.
> 
> ...



Jojojo vaya manera de envainársela sin despeinarse y sin vergüenza ninguna


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

Son los unicos conjuntamente con los turcos que van a ganar en esta guerra


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La prensa rusa se queja amargamente que Bosch ya no suministrará componentes para los camiones rusos. Claman que no se usan en vehículos militares (  )
> 
> La fábrica de Lada tuvo que parar. Cada vez lo van a tener más crudo reponer el equipamiento.
> 
> ...



Ya se lo he dicho a los niñorrata en otro hilo. Los chips que puede producir la Horda como mucho sirven para transacciones de tarjetas de crédito. Los "superordenadores" de la HORDA están hechos con tarjetas gráficas de NVIDIA y todo el equipamiento inteligente necesita chips que solo se pueden fabricar con máquinas litográficas de ASML que es una compañía europea. Las sanciones a la HORDA van a destrozar su productividad y la van a transformar en un país africano moronegro más


----------



## ELVR (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Con su permiso se lo mejoro:


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Rusia afirma que Ucrania planea atacar a diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv. El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, acusó a los combatientes ucranianos del batallón Azov de prepararse para atacar a Estados Unidos y otros diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv y culpar a Rusia._
> 
> Si que debe de estar jodida la cosa para que vengan con estas soflamas...
> 
> Por cierto el Batallón Azov sirve para todo-



Es increíble coml hay GILIPOLLAS que se piensan que una milicia de 700 personas tiene tanto poder en un país de 40M de personas. De verdad que lo de la puta HORDA y los JUANITOS es para estudiarlo


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No tengo claro si es permuta o cesion. Si por lo que ando viendo es todo el material ex sovietico que hay en europa se esta trasladando a Ucrania, basicamente porque pueden hacer uso de ello de forma rapida, sin formacion.. solo por eso desde los mig hasta los s300 rpg etc etc y se esta intentando sustituir por material mas moderno, este ultimo por cesion, acuerdos de compra etc
> 
> Por otro lado USA esta haciendo el Agosto porque ahora todo el mundo se ha lanzado a. comprarle material y rearmarse desde los F35 alemanes, javelines patriots etc etc Vamos que uno de los mayores beneficiados es USA en este conflicto
> 
> ...



Tal y como ENTENDÍ yo, no es ni permuta ni cesión. Es algo así como: "me lo llevo allí para cumplir una misión/función, y cuando termine me lo vuelvo a llevar a mi casa, porque es mío".
Pero como digo, lo digo con un palillo mordisqueado en la boca, palillo que tengo que sustituir por otro nuevo, porque estos dando mala imagen.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Que yo sepa no va ningún Patriot a Ucrania, van a países con los sistemas de defensa antiaérea s-300 que a su vez ceden esos sistemas a Ucrania, cuyo ejército ya sabe cómo operarlos.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Cubren 100km. Eso deja protegidas las provincias limítrofes.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa, el capitán de primer rango, Andrey Nikolayevich Paliy, se convirtió en un cargo200, con el que felicitamos de todo corazón al héroe de la ocasión y su familia, salud para el difunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEP, siempre desnazificaba.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (19 Mar 2022)

Guau.
Ojo a este artículo escrito en un periodico bielorruso el 14 de febrero...

*Los ejercicios militares en curso "Allied Resolve-2022" en el territorio de Bielorrusia definitivamente pasarán a los anales de la historia de Bielorrusia, si no en términos de la cantidad de personal militar que participa en ellos, al menos en términos de la "indiferencia ” de sus participantes tanto respecto de ellos mismos como de la “realidad circundante” que es nuestro país.*


Lo primero que llama la atención es la situación con el COVID-19 que, según las estadísticas oficiales, está rompiendo todos los tristes récords, y Omicron ha iniciado su “marcha de la victoria” por todo el país, ya todos comenzaron a contagiarse.

Los oficiales y soldados rusos y bielorrusos se están enfermando, seguidos por los residentes locales; y así sucesivamente en un círculo. Pero una situación especialmente alarmante se observa en la región de Gomel, y no todos los militares acaban en hospitales, algunos de ellos son atendidos en campos de campaña, sobre todo si el caso es leve.

Además de la posibilidad de enfermarse, existe el miedo entre los residentes locales, y ni siquiera la guerra, sino en primer lugar, la ocupación, *porque por mucho que digan que los militares rusos abandonarán el país al final de los ejercicios, las dudas sobre esto todavía permanece.*

En segundo lugar, la imagen en la televisión sobre el amor de la gente por las enseñanzas de los bielorrusos es una cosa, pero en cuanto a la realidad, es algo diferente aquí, *muchos ya tienen miedo de dejar que las niñas de secundaria vayan a la escuela. Porque las multitudes de militares rusos, separados de sus hogares durante varios meses, miran a todo ya todos con ojos ardientes, especialmente los llenos de alcohol.*

Sí, realmente hay muchos militares, los residentes locales ya están conmocionados por el hecho de que nunca antes habían visto algo así, más aún con armas y, llamémoslo así, "algo sobreexcitados" por los ejercicios. y la posible necesidad de “convertirse en un seno para defender las fronteras”, y en tales situaciones, las personas están realmente lejos de ser siempre adecuadas.

El combustible para el fuego de los miedos también se agrega por el hecho de que entre los participantes en los ejercicios *hay muchas personas de apariencia no eslava, varias nacionalidades étnicas de Rusia, que generalmente lo miran con el ceño fruncido y no son percibidos como "su propio”,* y dada la tensión general en la sociedad, entonces tales temores en lugar de en vano.

Por cierto, el comportamiento mismo del personal militar ruso también plantea dudas, lentamente comenzamos a acostumbrarnos al hecho de que el equipo militar viaja por las ciudades casi como autobuses regulares y parques donde estará cerca de tiendas y cafés, y nadie presta atención. a, por ejemplo, las carreteras, que en la primavera probablemente habrá que volver a reparar, es comprensible, aquí entra en juego el principio "no es mío". Pero si serán reparados por cuál es la pregunta, ya que no está claro dónde obtener el dinero en condiciones cuando el rublo, como la economía, está constantemente en busca de "sondear el fondo".

Una historia aparte es la “lucha con la naturaleza”. Solo a los refugiados dejaron de cortar madera para leña en el occidente del país, y ahora se avecina una nueva desgracia: hay informes masivos de que se están realizando nuevos cortes para calentar y equipar campamentos, y en primavera, en lugares favoritos para la recreación. , ahora es muy posible encontrar algún tipo de cenizas u otros "rastros" de las enseñanzas.

¿Por qué? Porque, el ejército soviético, y luego el ruso, nunca fueron famosos por su actitud cuidadosa con esto, más bien, por el contrario, incluso una vida humana a menudo no tiene ningún valor, todo se basa en el miedo al comando, en general. , existen todas las condiciones para un "desorden", que se observa actualmente.

Por el momento, ya hay muchas observaciones de cómo, después de apagar las luces, los soldados se emborrachan tranquilamente, sin mencionar a los oficiales, además, rápidamente se estableció el suministro de alcohol para todos los gustos, desde alcohol ilegal hasta algo "elite". .

Es cierto que los lugareños, que se han unido a este juego, están sufriendo, porque está claro: los soldados tienen poco dinero y el proceso de "beber" es continuo, por lo que aquellos que no pudieron resistir la tentación de ganar dinero pronto. arrepentidos, las cosas comenzaron a desaparecer de sus patios.

Nadie recurre a la policía, porque el miedo, además, ahora en muchos pueblos pequeños con el inicio de la hora oscura del día hay un *"toque de queda voluntario", como dicen "fuera de peligro", todos intentan quedarse en casa.*

Sí, hasta ahora no ha pasado “nada de eso”, *pero tal vez por eso no pasó.*

Aunque no, en el área de Khrapkov en la región de Gomel, se encontraron soldados de apariencia asiática congelados (no muertos), quienes, después de beber el alcohol ilegal comprado, aparentemente simplemente se quedaron dormidos detrás de la ubicación de la unidad militar. Con base en los resultados de los procedimientos, se reemplazó al jefe de la unidad, se introdujo un nuevo control del personal después de que se apagaron las luces y se decidió no hacer público el incidente.

*La alimentación en el ejército ruso tampoco es su punto fuerte*, hay muchos videos en Internet donde los soldados se quejan de la calidad de la comida *y no es de extrañar que ya haya habido casos en los que los soldados pidieron a la población local que “les diera algo para comer” o las mascotas simplemente desaparecen.*

En este contexto, cree más informes que no quiere creer en absoluto, que "bajo la apariencia" de ejercicios, ahora puede obtener armas, supuestamente incluso *se puede comprar un rifle de asalto Kalashnikov, solo necesita saber cómo ya quién acercarse. Y eso de que venden raciones, gasóleo, uniformes ya no es noticia, ya es un negocio, incluso trueque por alcohol y cigarrillos.*

Y, es cierto, con tal cantidad de tropas, equipo, equipo que ahora está en Bielorrusia,* nadie notará la pérdida de ninguna pistola o ametralladora, cientos de cajas de raciones y varias toneladas de solarium*, ¿cómo se puede justificar esto? como gastos durante los ejercicios? Los “guardias de retaguardia” lo saben muy bien, definitivamente no hay duda al respecto.

En general, el estado de ánimo en Bielorrusia ahora es aproximadamente el mismo: t*odos esperan el final de estos ejercicios, que se parecen más a una invasión mongola-tártara. *Y en todo caso, se puede decir una cosa: esto definitivamente no ha pasado todavía en nuestro país, y sería mejor que no pasara.









Будни «Союзной решимости – 2022»


Продолжающиеся на территории Беларуси военные учения «Союзная решимость - 2022» точно во




belprauda.com


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Salud y difunto, no me cuadra.




Yo cuando cuelgo las necrológicas sólo añado nombre y rango. 
Me corto de hacer el copia-pega total, pero viendo el "obituario" ya sé de quién es. 
Son todos del estilo, por eso yo me corto un poco. También es comprensible. No voy a juzgar a nadie desde mi país.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

_nada de " hordas " _
_Misiles Hipersonicos y Ataques de Precision _
















lady di






mas por el meme que por sea acertado la relacion de imagenes

melania lady di daga misil hipersonico​


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y como discuten los hombres por curiosidad?
> 
> A ese gente si es que existe yo no le tengo que explicar nada ya que no se nada de ellos, te lo estoy explicando a ti y lo que te explico es que solo eres un fantasmón que ni tu mismo te crees las subnormaladas que pones.
> 
> ...



Ahi tiene una foto del día de la recogida y unos pantallazos de las donaciones que llevo. No guardo tickets del super o de la farmacia, pero fácil llevare en torno a los 200€. 

Con todo eso, le invito a que me llame fantasma o subnormal a la cara. Donde le he dicho cuando usted quiera....


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, los ucranianos con un SMI de 178euros viven de puta madre, viva la democrasia.



Porque tienen al macarrazo y a la guerra que le ha montado con los novorusos.
En cuanto le quiten las uñas al oso, lo domestiquen y se unan a la UE-OTAN verás que subidón.


----------



## Karamba (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lleva este twit a los follaputines del "pro-rusos", "ruso-parlantes", "Ukrania es Rusia" y demás eslógans, y cortocircuitas sus mentes.


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Guau.
> Ojo a este artículo escrito en un periodico bielorruso el 14 de febrero...
> 
> *Los ejercicios militares en curso "Allied Resolve-2022" en el territorio de Bielorrusia definitivamente pasarán a los anales de la historia de Bielorrusia, si no en términos de la cantidad de personal militar que participa en ellos, al menos en términos de la "indiferencia ” de sus participantes tanto respecto de ellos mismos como de la “realidad circundante” que es nuestro país.*
> ...



Perfecta descripción de lo que es la HORDA


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, los ucranianos con un SMI de 178euros viven de puta madre, viva la democrasia.



Tranquilo, cuando el dinero de la UE fluya van a vivir de una manera que tus amigos turcochinos no entenderán...


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Rusia afirma que Ucrania planea atacar a diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv. El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, acusó a los combatientes ucranianos del batallón Azov de prepararse para atacar a Estados Unidos y otros diplomáticos occidentales en Lviv y culpar a Rusia._
> 
> Si que debe de estar jodida la cosa para que vengan con estas soflamas...
> 
> Por cierto el Batallón Azov sirve para todo-



He oído que el batallón Azov va a desecar el Mar Negro para que la flota rusa encalle en el fondo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Nuestras sospechas eran correctas. Este "almacén de misiles" en el oeste de Ucrania era en realidad una granja en el lejano este de Ucrania. El objetivo fue destruido hace al menos una semana. Toda la zona ha sido bombardeada. Tenemos imágenes satelitales para probarlo 


 



Imagen tomada el 12 de marzo de 2022. No hay absolutamente ninguna razón para usar un arma preciada como Kinzhal en este objetivo del este de Ucrania, incluso si se tratara de un "almacén de misiles". También explica la presencia del UAV. Usas tu lógica en el resto de la historia.


 



Siempre es posible que se haya utilizado en otro objetivo del que no tengamos conocimiento, pero es poco probable que sea este.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU anuncia que va a enviar más Javelines y Stingers a Ucrania los próximos días.
> 
> Lo pongo por todas esas histéricas que se preocupan por todo; el gas está caro, falta de aceite de girasol, a los Ucranios se les pueden acabar los javelines. Calma, hay javelines para todos.


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.



Quién es éste auténtico soplapollas? Son como las cucarachas los follaputins, echas insecticida a 20 y aparecen 200.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tranquilo, cuando el dinero se la UE fluya van a vivir de una manera que tus amigos turcochinos no entenderán...



Y estos últimos 8 años? Han estado con títeres de la UE que han recibido millones en ayudas occidentales, y la cosa ha seguido igual.

Ya lo veremos porque puede que se queden sin medio país a este paso...


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La prensa rusa se queja amargamente que Bosch ya no suministrará componentes para los camiones rusos. Claman que no se usan en vehículos militares (  )
> 
> La fábrica de Lada tuvo que parar. Cada vez lo van a tener más crudo reponer el equipamiento.
> 
> ...



El catálogo de BOSCH lo tienen en gran parte clonado los chinos para las piezas más importantes de mantenimiento. Pero para las piezas clave no. Se tienen que arrastrar con los chinos para los mantenimientos y eso no salva su industria de automoción. 
Esto forma parte del plan, es que no contamos con su astusia.


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Nuestras sospechas eran correctas. Este "almacén de misiles" en el oeste de Ucrania era en realidad una granja en el lejano este de Ucrania. El objetivo fue destruido hace al menos una semana. Toda la zona ha sido bombardeada. Tenemos imágenes satelitales para probarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya me parecía raro a mí que lanzaran uno de los 7-8 misiles hipersónicos que deben tener en realidad, y creo que me quedo largo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Advertencia de navegación rusa emitida el 18/3, alegando la colocación de minas en los accesos a los puertos ucranianos de Odesa, Ochakiv, Chornomorsk y Yuzhne. Sin embargo, las tormentas han cortado los cables de algunas de esas minas que ahora flotan libremente en #BlackSea , empujadas por el viento y las corrientes.


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

Si hacemos caso a la ONU, han muerto 847 ucranianos... y si hacemos caso a twiter, por cada ukraniano han muerto 10 soldados rusos









En directo | Ucrania afirma que hay 329 niños desaparecidos desde el inicio de la guerra


'Bolsamanía' cubre en directo la guerra de Ucrania, que comenzó el 24 de febrero, cuando el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció una "operación especial" que pasará a la historia y que sigue sin resolverse, provocando una grave catástrofe humanitaria y económica. La última hora de la...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y estos últimos 8 años? Han estado con títeres de la UE que han recibido millones en ayudas occidentales, y la cosa ha seguido igual.
> 
> Ya lo veremos porque puede que se queden sin medio país a este paso...



El turcochino es un pueblo depredador y Ucrania no es parte de la UE por la disuasión nuclear. Pero Turcochina está muerta, puede morir matando pero está muerta y mientras Ucrania recibirá fondos y financiación europea Turcochina recibirá sumisión y polla (pequeña) china....


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El turcochino es un pueblo depredador y Ucrania no es parte de la UE por la disuasión nuclear. Pero Turcochina está muerta, puede morir matando pero está muerta y mientras Ucrania recibirá fondos y financiación europea Turcochina recibirá sumisión y polla (pequeña) china....



Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



Obviamente los turcochinos han hecho destrozos, como sus abuelos mongoles , pero eso es solo una muestra de que son un pueblo alcohólico y atrasado...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Vale la pena señalar que el informe de ISW que dice que los rusos han perdido la primera etapa de la guerra sugiere que la única forma de recuperarse es reagruparse y reabastecerse como se describe en este hilo de tweet. Agrega, sin embargo, que no hay señales de que lo estén haciendo.
https://twitter.com/PhillipsPOBrien/status/1505300910897049602/photo/1


 


Si los rusos no se reorganizan, reabastecen y refuerzan, sus únicas opciones son morir en el lugar por desgaste, tratar de llegar a un acuerdo negociado o escalar con Nuclear/Biológica/Química para tratar de forzar una victoria a través de la destrucción masiva.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



De eso no te preocupes, se hizo en Yugoslovia y se hara un plan marshall 2


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Obviamente los turcochinos han hecho destrozos, como sus abuelos mongoles , pero eso es solo una muestra de que son un pueblo alcohólico y atrasado...



Estáis obsesionados con lo de turcochinos. Que problema hay con ser turco y chino? Lo decís como si fuera un insulto o algo. Rusia tiene muchas etnias como muchos países del mundo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De eso no te preocupes, se hizo en Yugoslovia y se hara un plan marshall 2



Vale, todo forma parte del plan. Me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



Si alguien no va a tener ningún problema para su reconstrucción es Ucrania. Aunque Rusia los convirtiese en un solar, en el momento en que vuelvan a ser independientes (sin ser un estado títere de los rusos), van a fluir ríos de dinero y material tanto de Europa como los USA, tanto privado como público.

El otro día estuve mirando por encima lo que llevan recaudado (de fuentes privadas) diferentes organizaciones de apoyo a Ucrania, y las cantidades que manejan son altísimas, nunca vistas. Conozco gente que ha soltado 50€ sin preguntarse siquiera si iba a llegar a fin de mes. En Reddit hay posts de gente que ha soltado miles de dólares equivalentes en criptos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 19 | Institute for the Study of War (understandingwar.org) 


*Evaluación de la campaña ofensiva rusa, 19 de marzo

Frederick W. Kagan, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko

19 de marzo, 3 pm ET*​
*Las fuerzas ucranianas han derrotado la campaña rusa inicial de esta guerra. Esa campaña tenía como objetivo llevar a cabo operaciones aerotransportadas y mecanizadas para apoderarse de Kiev, Járkov, Odesa y otras ciudades ucranianas importantes para forzar un cambio de gobierno en Ucrania. Esa campaña ha culminado. Las fuerzas rusas continúan haciendo avances limitados en algunas partes del teatro, pero es muy poco probable que puedan apoderarse de sus objetivos de esta manera. *La respuesta rusa doctrinalmente sólida a esta situación sería poner fin a esta campaña, aceptar una pausa operativa posiblemente larga, desarrollar el plan para una nueva campaña, acumular recursos para esa nueva campaña y lanzarla cuando los recursos y otras condiciones estén listas. El ejército ruso aún no ha adoptado este enfoque. En cambio, continúa alimentando pequeñas colecciones de refuerzos en un esfuerzo continuo para mantener viva la campaña actual. Evaluamos que ese esfuerzo fracasará.

*Es cada vez más improbable que la caída final de Mariupol libere suficiente poder de combate ruso para cambiar drásticamente el resultado de la campaña inicial.* Las fuerzas rusas concentraron un considerable poder de combate alrededor de Mariupol procedentes del 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas al este y del grupo de fuerzas rusas en Crimea al oeste. Si los rusos hubieran tomado Mariupol rápidamente o con relativamente pocas pérdidas, probablemente habrían podido mover suficiente poder de combate hacia el oeste hacia Zaporizhiya y Dnipro para amenazar esas ciudades. Sin embargo, el prolongado asedio de Mariupol está debilitando seriamente a las fuerzas rusas en ese eje. La muerte confirmada del comandante de la 150ª División de Rifles Motorizados de Rusia probablemente indica la magnitud del daño que los defensores ucranianos están infligiendo a esas formaciones. La lucha bloque por bloque en Mariupol le está costando tiempo, iniciativa y poder de combate al ejército ruso. Si y cuando Mariupol finalmente caiga, las fuerzas rusas que ahora lo asedian pueden no ser lo suficientemente fuertes como para cambiar el curso de la campaña dramáticamente atacando hacia el oeste.

*Las fuerzas rusas en el sur parecen estar centrándose en un viaje hacia Kryvyi Rih, presumiblemente para aislar y luego tomar Zaporizhiya y Dnipro desde el oeste, pero es poco probable que aseguren alguna de esas ciudades en las próximas semanas, si es que lo hacen. *Kryvyi Rih es una ciudad de más de 600.000 habitantes y fuertemente fortificada según el jefe de su administración militar. Zaporizhiya y Dnipro también son grandes. El ejército ruso ha estado luchando para tomar Mariupol, más pequeño que cualquiera de ellos, desde el comienzo de la guerra con más poder de combate del que actualmente está empujando hacia Kryvyi Rih. Por lo tanto, es probable que el avance ruso sobre ese eje se estanque como lo han hecho todos los demás avances rusos en las principales ciudades.

*El ejército ruso continúa comprometiendo pequeños grupos de refuerzos a combates localizados en lugar de concentrarlos para lanzar nuevas operaciones a gran escala. *Rusia continúa comprometiendo unidades extraídas de su infantería naval de todas las flotas, probablemente porque esas unidades están relativamente más listas para el combate que los regimientos y brigadas rusos de base. La infantería naval perteneciente a la Flota del Mar Negro es probablemente el grupo más grande de fuerzas de reserva listas que el ejército ruso aún no ha comprometido. Gran parte de esa infantería naval probablemente se ha embarcado en barcos de desembarco anfibio frente a la costa de Odesa desde principios de la guerra, presumiblemente listos para aterrizar cerca de Odesa tan pronto como las fuerzas rusas de Crimea aseguraron una línea terrestre confiable de comunicación (GLOC) de Crimea a Odesa. Sin embargo, la probabilidad de que las fuerzas rusas de Crimea establezcan tal GLOC en un futuro cercano se está volviendo remota, y el ejército ruso aparentemente ha comenzado a usar elementos de la infantería naval de la Flota del Mar Negro para reforzar los esfuerzos para tomar Mariupol.

*La culminación de la campaña rusa inicial está creando condiciones de estancamiento en la mayor parte de Ucrania. *Las fuerzas rusas están cavando alrededor de la periferia de Kiev y en otros lugares, tratando de consolidar el control político sobre las áreas que ocupan actualmente, reabasteciendo e intentando reforzar las unidades en posiciones estáticas y, en general, comenzando a establecer condiciones para mantenerse en aproximadamente sus posiciones actuales de avanzada por un tiempo indefinido. Las imágenes de Maxar de las fuerzas rusas cavando trincheras y revestimientos en el óblast de Kiev en los últimos días respaldan esta evaluación. [1] Los comentarios de los miembros de la Duma sobre obligar a Ucrania a rendirse por agotamiento en mayo podrían reflejar un enfoque ruso revisado para poner fin a este conflicto en términos favorables a Moscú.

*El estancamiento probablemente será muy violento y sangriento, especialmente si se prolonga. *El estancamiento no es armisticio ni alto el fuego. Es una condición en la guerra en la que cada bando lleva a cabo operaciones ofensivas que no alteran fundamentalmente la situación. Esas operaciones pueden ser muy dañinas y causar enormes bajas. Las batallas de la Primera Guerra Mundial del Somme, Verdún y Passchendaele se libraron en condiciones de estancamiento y no rompieron el estancamiento. *Si la guerra en Ucrania se establece en una condición de punto muerto, las fuerzas rusas continuarán bombardeando y bombardeando ciudades ucranianas, devastándolas y matando a civiles, incluso cuando las fuerzas ucranianas imponen pérdidas a los atacantes rusos y realizan sus propios contraataques. Los rusos podrían esperar romper la voluntad de los ucranianos de continuar luchando en tales circunstancias demostrando la incapacidad de Kiev para expulsar a las fuerzas rusas o detener sus ataques, incluso si los rusos son demostrablemente incapaces de tomar las ciudades de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, la derrota de Ucrania de la campaña rusa inicial puede establecer las condiciones para una prolongación devastadora del conflicto y un nuevo período peligroso que ponga a prueba la resolución de Ucrania y Occidente. El apoyo occidental continuo y ampliado a Ucrania será vital para ver a Ucrania a través de ese nuevo período.

Conclusiones clave:*


*Ahora evaluamos que la campaña inicial rusa para apoderarse de la capital de Ucrania y las principales ciudades y forzar un cambio de régimen ha fracasado;*
*Las fuerzas rusas continúan los esfuerzos para restaurar el impulso de esta campaña culminada, pero es probable que esos esfuerzos también fracasen;*
*Las tropas rusas continuarán tratando de avanzar dentro del alcance efectivo de la artillería del centro de Kiev, pero las perspectivas de su éxito no están claras;*
*La guerra probablemente descenderá a una fase de estancamiento sangriento que podría durar semanas o meses;*
*Rusia ampliará los esfuerzos para bombardear a los civiles ucranianos con el fin de romper la voluntad de los ucranianos de continuar luchando (en lo que los rusos probablemente fracasarán);*
*El avance ruso actual más peligroso es desde Kherson hacia el norte hacia Kryvyi Rih en un esfuerzo por aislar Zaporizhiya y Dnipro desde el oeste. Es poco probable que las fuerzas rusas puedan rodear o tomar Kryvyi Rih en los próximos días, y es posible que no puedan hacerlo en absoluto sin reunir fuerzas mucho más grandes para el esfuerzo de las que ahora tienen disponibles en ese eje;*
*Los rusos parecen haber abandonado los planes de atacar Odesa al menos a corto plazo.*


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Jojojo vaya manera de envainársela sin despeinarse y sin vergüenza ninguna




¿Tú que eres uno de los ucranianos esos?

Saludos.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estáis obsesionados con lo de turcochinos. Que problema hay con ser turco y chino? Lo decís como si fuera un insulto o algo. Rusia tiene muchas etnias como muchos países del mundo.



¿Malo? En sí mismo nada. Si fueran gente pacífica como los tibetanos los respetaríamos. Pero son un pueblo alcohólico y violento de Asia matando europeos. Y tú celebras cada asesinato.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ahi tiene una foto del día de la recogida y unos pantallazos de las donaciones que llevo. No guardo tickets del super o de la farmacia, pero fácil llevare en torno a los 200€.
> 
> Con todo eso, le invito a que me llame fantasma o subnormal a la cara. Donde le he dicho cuando usted quiera....
> Ver archivo adjunto 990950




¿Y de qué videojuego dices que lo has sacado todo eso? Para pedirlo por Amazon que parece interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Si alguien no va a tener ningún problema para su reconstrucción es Ucrania. Aunque Rusia los convirtiese en un solar, en el momento en que vuelvan a ser independientes (sin ser un estado títere de los rusos), van a fluir ríos de dinero y material tanto de Europa como los USA, tanto privado como público.
> 
> El otro día estuve mirando por encima lo que llevan recaudado (de fuentes privadas) diferentes organizaciones de apoyo a Ucrania, y las cantidades que manejan son altísimas, nunca vistas. Conozco gente que ha soltado 50€ sin preguntarse siquiera si iba a llegar a fin de mes. En Reddit hay posts de gente que ha soltado miles de dólares equivalentes en criptos.



Parece que olvidáis que los últimos 8 años, no han sido precisamente un títere ruso, eran ''independientes''. Ya veremos, porque si Rusia se anexiona partes del Este (que es donde está el grueso industrial y de materias primas) quizá no sea tan rápida la recuperación.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



Sin embargo parece que no te importa, o no te extraña, o a veces incluso celebras, que Rusia considere un éxito militar la conquista de un solar. ¿Cuál es el plan? ¿Exterminar a la población ucraniana para llevar a 30 millones de rusos a plantar trigo y girasoles? ¿Cuántos años de exportar cereal tienen que pasar antes de que los gastos militares le compensen a los rusos?


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vale, todo forma parte del plan. Me quedo más tranquilo.



No te has dado cuenta lo callado q esta Serbia en este conflicto?. Esta para entrar en la UE aparte recibio muchas ayudas de reconstrucción. Sale mas rentable estar bajo el paraguas UE que bajo paraguas Ruso.

De hecho el presidente Serbio defiende la independencia y la integridad de Ucrania


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y de qué videojuego dices que lo has sacado todo eso? Para pedirlo por Amazon que parece interesante.
> 
> Saludos.



Me parece patético que te metas en ese fregado.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Malo? En sí mismo nada. Si fueran gente pacífica como los tibetanos los respetaríamos. Pero son un pueblo alcohólico y violento de Asia matando europeos. Y tú celebras cada asesinato.



Rusia es tan europea como hezpaña o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Si alguien no va a tener ningún problema para su reconstrucción es Ucrania. Aunque Rusia los convirtiese en un solar, en el momento en que vuelvan a ser independientes (sin ser un estado títere de los rusos), van a fluir ríos de dinero y material tanto de Europa como los USA, tanto privado como público.
> 
> El otro día estuve mirando por encima lo que llevan recaudado (de fuentes privadas) diferentes organizaciones de apoyo a Ucrania, y las cantidades que manejan son altísimas, nunca vistas. Conozco gente que ha soltado 50€ sin preguntarse siquiera si iba a llegar a fin de mes. En Reddit hay posts de gente que ha soltado miles de dólares equivalentes en criptos.



jajaja, sí claro, como que te crees tú que esas "donaciones" son para los "ucranianos"... 

Todo es negocio, esa pasta va para las ongetas que promocionan la ayuda...

Respecto a qué va a quedar de Ucrania... pues será un solar

Y si entran o los meten en la UE, con la inflación que vamos a tener por chupar rabo yanki, súmale el rescate del solar, a costa de tu bolsillo vía +impuestos, peores servicios y la mayor pérdida de poder adquisitivo desde la II GM... 

Siempre te quedará aplaudir fuerte y repetir con la "ministra": La culpa es de Putín


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Sin embargo parece que no te importa, o no te extraña, o a veces incluso celebras, que Rusia considere un éxito militar la conquista de un solar. ¿Cuál es el plan? ¿Exterminar a la población ucraniana para llevar a 30 millones de rusos a plantar trigo y girasoles? ¿Cuántos años de exportar cereal tienen que pasar antes de que los gastos militares le compensen a los rusos?



No tengo ni idea del plan de Putin. Ni yo ni nadie.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia es tan europea como hezpaña o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.



Muchos de esos logros fueron por los cientificos alemanes ... no por los rusos, de hecho estamos viendo a dia de hoy que tecnologicamente hablando al menos en el campo militar es un bluff


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me parece patético que te metas en ese fregado.




Lo que es patético es que no se os caiga la cara de verguenza por el montón de fakes que estais poniendo sobre esta guerra.

Saludos.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia es tan europea como hezpaña o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.



¡Otro nazi asesinado!



@Coco Portugal ¿cómo vais a celebrar la desnazificación de este niño en casa? ¿Chupito de vodka?


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece que olvidáis que los últimos 8 años, no han sido precisamente un títere ruso, eran ''independientes''. Ya veremos, porque si Rusia se anexiona partes del Este (que es donde está el grueso industrial y de materias primas) quizá no sea tan rápida la recuperación.



En serio, haz un mínimo esfuerzo por entender lo que te dicen: a mí Ucrania me importaba tres cojones hasta hace dos meses. Jamás me plantearía enviarles ni un céntimo en ayuda.

Pero a día de hoy todo el mundo está volcado. Y la gente se echará la mano al bolsillo sin problema. Políticamente la UE o USA podrán enviar fondos a Ucrania, pero ningún país (excepto a lo mejor China o India, que poco pueden aportar) podrá cooperar con los rusos sin que la población se le eche encima.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No te has dado cuenta lo callado q esta Serbia en este conflicto?. Esta para entrar en la UE aparte recibio muchas ayudas de reconstrucción. Sale mas rentable estar bajo el paraguas UE que bajo paraguas Ruso.
> 
> De hecho el presidente Serbio defiende la independencia y la integridad de Ucrania



Sale más rentable hasta ahora, a ver como deja a las economías europeas todo este conflicto contra Rusia. Porque como Alemania se quede sin gas ruso, ya no habrá ayudas, ni para serbia ni para hezpaña. Están jugando con fuego los eurócratas.


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

IDLIB, el enclave en el que fueron enviados todos los del ISIS, alkhaedas y demás follacabras... están con el judio:









Idlib con Ucrania y contra Putin


Los manifestantes de la oposición del enclave rebelde de Idlib claman contra el presidente Vladímir Putin que con su respaldo militar al Gobierno sirio cambió el curso del conflicto y salvó el poder de Assad.




es.euronews.com


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> En serio, haz un mínimo esfuerzo por entender lo que te dicen: a mí Ucrania me importaba tres cojones hasta hace dos meses. Jamás me plantearía enviarles ni un céntimo en ayuda.
> 
> Pero a día de hoy todo el mundo está volcado. Y la gente se echará la mano al bolsillo sin problema. Políticamente la UE o USA podrán enviar fondos a Ucrania, pero ningún país (excepto a lo mejor China o India, que poco pueden aportar) podrá cooperar con los rusos sine la pob qulación se le eche encima.



Es normal, tienes 24h bombardeando a tu población con que Putin es malísimo y está matando niños. Es lógico que los occidentales donen dinero en masa. Pero esto también va por modas eh, en cuanto los medios apaguen la guerra, se terminarán las donaciones, igual que pasó con los refugiados sirios.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sale más rentable hasta ahora, a ver como deja a las economías europeas todo este conflicto contra Rusia. Porque como Alemania se quede sin gas ruso, ya no habrá ayudas, ni para serbia ni para hezpaña. Están jugando con fuego los eurócratas.



La dependencia Alemana del gas ruso es mutua. Sin embargo el plan alemán es alejarse de los rusos, y ya han demostrado con el desmantelamiento nuclear que, si se les pone entre ceja y ceja, van a por ello sin importarle las consecuencias.

El problema con las materias primas es que son sustituibles. Tú puedes comprar gas a otros países y sigues funcionando. Lo que no puedes es comprar tecnología y bienes de capital Europea/USA en la India o en China. Y Rusia depende del capital Alemán para funcionar.


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Buen análisis del venezolano.

Lo que se está viendo, el ridículo del ejército ruso es pavoroso, todo el mundo está sorprendido; son antediluvianos a todos los niveles, su armamento, su entrenamiento, sus doctrinas , sus tecnologías, sus mandos,etc..nadie se esperaba tamaña incompetencia, incluso aquellos que no se creían nada del mito del oso ruso...pero el espectáculo que están dando es dantesco.

Ciertamente los rusos tampoco se lo esperaban, sino no hubiesen planificado Z la mayor discordancia en la historia militar entre capacidades reales y estrategia.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sale más rentable hasta ahora, a ver como deja a las economías europeas todo este conflicto contra Rusia. Porque como Alemania se quede sin gas ruso, ya no habrá ayudas, ni para serbia ni para hezpaña. Están jugando con fuego los eurócratas.



Hay otras fuentes de energia. Te aseguro que a todos nosotros se nos escapa todo lo que ellos esten diseñando o preparando, pero si estan dando estos pasos importantes... algo hay que noostros no somos capaces de ver

Por otra parte si es cierto que España la ha cagado con Argelia


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vale la pena señalar que el informe de ISW que dice que los rusos han perdido la primera etapa de la guerra sugiere que la única forma de recuperarse es reagruparse y reabastecerse como se describe en este hilo de tweet. Agrega, sin embargo, que no hay señales de que lo estén haciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La opción escalar a guerra nuclear o química supone la entrada de la OTAN, yo la descartaría. Les queda concentrar todo lo que tienen en Mariupol y Kharkiv, intentar tomarlas y negociar. Si se empantanan mucho no van a poder seguir con el engaño masivo a los familiares de los soldados. No se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La dependencia Alemana del gas ruso es mutua. Sin embargo el plan alemán es alejarse de los rusos, y ya han demostrado con el desmantelamiento nuclear que, si se les pone entre ceja y ceja, van a por ello sin importarle las consecuencias.
> 
> El problema con las materias primas es que son sustituibles. Tú puedes comprar gas a otros países y sigues funcionando. Lo que no puedes es comprar tecnología y bienes de capital Europea/USA en la India o en China. Y Rusia depende del capital Alemán para funcionar.



Las exportaciones también son sustituibles. En vez de vender a Alemania, se le vende el gas a India o a China. Será por compradores en el planeta. No termináis de entender que Rusia es un país productor, y no solo de materias primas por cierto. Lo que la hace, ya de antes, muy poco dependiente. Los países ricos como alemania importan capital y generan mucho valor añadido, pero la base de eso, son recursos que compran a otros. Sin eso, una economía como la alemana se para.


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La dependencia Alemana del gas ruso es mutua. Sin embargo el plan alemán es alejarse de los rusos, y ya han demostrado con el desmantelamiento nuclear que, si se les pone entre ceja y ceja, van a por ello sin importarle las consecuencias.
> 
> El problema con las materias primas es que son sustituibles. Tú puedes comprar gas a otros países y sigues funcionando. Lo que no puedes es comprar tecnología y bienes de capital Europea/USA en la India o en China. Y Rusia depende del capital Alemán para funcionar.



Emmm vamos a ver... las materias primas son sustituíbles.... sí, vale, lo acepto

Pero a qué precio? quien puede suplir la demanda de energía europea? DILO!!! y di también a qué precio!!! di quien se beneficia de todo, dilo!!

Rusia, mirará al este, desde que empezó el conflicto ya ha firmado dos acuerdos con India y con Pakistan...









Khan After Putin Visit: Pakistan to Import Wheat, Gas from Russia


Prime Minister presses ahead with long-planned two-day trip hours after Russian forces invaded Ukraine




www.voanews.com













Para evadir las sanciones, Putin busca venderle petróleo a India con descuento


Para sortear las sanciones, Moscú está reorientando sus exportaciones energéticas. Ambos países acordaron en el pasado mecanismos de pagos en rublos y rupias. India evita condenar la invasión a Ucrania.




www.lapoliticaonline.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tengo ni idea del plan de Putin. Ni yo ni nadie.



Sólo lo sabe Putin, o ni siquiera él. Va tantos movimientos por delante que a veces hasta él se sorprende a sí mismo.

Sabías que fue cabo primera en la KGB? Es la polla el tío, cabalga osos además.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las exportaciones también son sustituibles. En vez de vender a Alemania, se le vende el gas a India o a China. Será por compradores en el planeta. No termináis de entender que Rusia es un país productor, y no solo de materias primas por cierto. Lo que la hace, ya de antes, muy poco dependiente. Los países ricos como alemania importan capital y generan mucho valor añadido, pero la base de eso, son recursos que compran a otros. Sin eso, una economía como la alemana se para.



De hecho e slo que Rusia esta haciendo vendiendo a la india, pero no se si has visto en que condiciones, a un precio puta de un 20 - 40% de descuento, es decir malvendiendolo y las condiciones indias son de que solo pagan cuando llegue a su pais, nada de por adelantado, por si acaso se lo embargan por el camino.

y pago en rupias

Van a exprimir a Rusia, tanto la india como China, conocen de su debilidad


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Donde coño andaría éste para que le hayan cazado? No me extrañaría que hayan mandado a oficiales de la Marina al frente estos mamarrachos.


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las exportaciones también son sustituibles. En vez de vender a Alemania, se le vende el gas a India o a China. Será por compradores en el planeta. No termináis de entender que Rusia es un país productor, y no solo de materias primas por cierto. Lo que la hace, ya de antes, muy poco dependiente. Los países ricos como alemania importan capital y generan mucho valor añadido, pero la base de eso, son recursos que compran a otros. Sin eso, una economía como la alemana se para.



Y además un comprador indio o chino paga hasta más que un alemán. Son muy de dispendio estos, no regatean nada.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que es patético es que no se os caiga la cara de verguenza por el montón de fakes que estais poniendo sobre esta guerra.
> 
> Saludos.



Llevaré puestos 40 artículos de la prensa rusa, los últimos sobre los aumentos de precios en Rusia . Este es hilo con más enlaces, más datos y menos insultos del subforo de la guerra. Y eso os jode un montón. Los CMs con más solera vienen a batirse aquí el cobre, y desprecian el hilo general, ellos saben dónde se corta el bacalao y dónde se les hace más daño . Venga aporta algo que aquí no nos gustan los mensajitos cortos y simplones made in Forocoches.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



El destrozo causado lo pagará Rusia, básicamente el pueblo ruso.
No tenga dudas que durante décadas pagarán cada vida y cada vivienda.

De hecho ya comenzaron a pagar.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Y además un comprador indio o chino paga hasta más que un alemán. Son muy de dispendio estos, no regatean nada.



No sé si más, pero exportar a países que tienen 1000 millones de habitantes es mejor negocio a la larga, que exportar a uno de 80 envejecido.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo

These fake news 
*ARE THE FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!*














il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!! https://rumble.com/vxsdgd-these-fake-news-are-the-foreign-intelligence-operation.html


These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!




gettr.com










@sercorimo​

2 minutes ago
Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: Hunter’s laptop is real  

QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA​


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De hecho e slo que Rusia esta haciendo vendiendo a la india, pero no se si has visto en que condiciones, a un precio puta de un 20 - 40% de descuento, es decir malvendiendolo y las condiciones indias son de que solo pagan cuando llegue a su pais, nada de por adelantado, por si acaso se lo embargan por el camino.
> 
> y pago en rupias
> 
> Van a exprimir a Rusia, tanto la india como China, conocen de su debilidad



Con el petróleo a más de 100$... van a "exprimir a Rusia"... madre mía, un 20% sería + de 80$, hace pocos meses el petróleo estaba a 40-60$


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*EL PORTATIL DEL INFIERNO DEL HUNTER BIDEN
ESO PASA 
UCRANIA ES UN CENTRO DE TRAFICO DE MENORES MUJERES DROGAS ARMAS INFLUENCIA PODER Y TODO LO QUIERAS *









QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA​


----------



## Agropecuario (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia es tan europea como* hezpaña* o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.



Que eres lazy o borrorko?


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De hecho e slo que Rusia esta haciendo vendiendo a la india, pero no se si has visto en que condiciones, a un precio puta de un 20 - 40% de descuento, es decir malvendiendolo y las condiciones indias son de que solo pagan cuando llegue a su pais, nada de por adelantado, por si acaso se lo embargan por el camino.
> 
> y pago en rupias
> 
> Van a exprimir a Rusia, tanto la india como China, conocen de su debilidad



Si eso es cierto. Yo que me dedico al sector inmobiliario, estoy viendo casazas con precios tiradísimos. Necesitan mucho cash los rusos con pasta. Ahora es una gran oportunidad para pillar gangas en la costa hezpañola.


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si más, pero exportar a países que tienen 1000 millones de habitantes es mejor negocio a la larga, que exportar a uno de 80 envejecido.



Si da igual la productividad y la tecnología, eso son mentiras para NAZIS, que me lo ha dicho EL KHAN de LA HORDA


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Con el petróleo a más de 100$... van a "exprimir a Rusia"... madre mía, un 20% sería + de 80$, hace pocos meses el petróleo estaba a 40-60$



Pero hombre leete uno de los enlaces que tu has puesto que ahi te lo indica, si es que no nos enteramos, fuertes descuentos y en rupias 




Si no puedes sacar tus productos, pues tendras q bajar precios. 

Vamos que los ingresos que tendra seran muy pobres


----------



## pep007 (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Buen análisis del venezolano.
> 
> Lo que se está viendo, el ridículo del ejército ruso es pavoroso, todo el mundo está sorprendido; son antediluvianos a todos los niveles, su armamento, su entrenamiento, sus doctrinas , sus tecnologías, sus mandos,etc..nadie se esperaba tamaña incompetencia, incluso aquellos que no se creían nada del mito del oso ruso...pero el espectáculo que están dando es dantesco.
> 
> Ciertamente los rusos tampoco se lo esperaban, sino no hubiesen planificado Z la mayor discordancia en la historia militar entre capacidades reales y estrategia.



Si, los rusos estan haciendo el ridiculo con la operacion Z, pero nunca nos alcanzaran a cuando nosotros hicimos a Zp presidente.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso es cierto. Yo que me dedico al sector inmobiliario, estoy viendo casazas con precios tiradísimos. Necesitan mucho cash los rusos con pasta. Ahora es una gran oportunidad para pillar gangas en la costa hezpañola.



El miedo a más medidas confiscatorias a este y el otro lado del telón de Putin está removiendo el mercado en España con órdenes de venta y de alquiler... pues nada espero q tengas suerte.. porque ntre esto y la estanflacion.. bueno esto ultimo puede servir para q se compren mas casas, convertir en algo tangible

Suerte


----------



## p_pin (19 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pero hombre leete uno de los enlaces que tu has puesto que ahi te lo indica, si es que no nos enteramos, fuertes descuentos y en rupias
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991021
> 
> ...



Respecto al pago en rupias, y en rublos, ¿sabes como se hacían antes? ¿sabes qué supone?.... No, no es un problema para Rusia, ni para la India... esos pagos se hacían en dólares: desdolarización... lo tienes frente a tus ojos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

* OS VAN A ENGANCHAR PERO BIEN *




*ℕℕ ℝ*
@NeonRevolt

1h·
The shores of the Rubicon still await.

#DARKMAGA
​


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Que eres lazy o borrorko?



Del partido animalista.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> - Parece que ya ningún hijoputa follaotan escribe en el hilo "algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa". Se han rendido.
> 
> - Lo siento señor, parece que el hilo es tan exitoso que txusky ha tenido que abrir la 2da parte. Al parecer lleva 2 minutos y ya hay 5 vídeos de bayraktars dándonos pal pelo
> 
> ...



En la vida real los follaucras no valeis ni para mamar pollas en un polígono industrial de Kiev..

Pero en la hinternec no veas las películas que os montáis..


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La dependencia Alemana del gas ruso es mutua. Sin embargo el plan alemán es alejarse de los rusos, y ya han demostrado con el desmantelamiento nuclear que, si se les pone entre ceja y ceja, van a por ello sin importarle las consecuencias.
> 
> El problema con las materias primas es que son sustituibles. Tú puedes comprar gas a otros países y sigues funcionando. Lo que no puedes es comprar tecnología y bienes de capital Europea/USA en la India o en China. Y Rusia depende del capital Alemán para funcionar.



Por la chulería de Putin de decir que si cierra el grifo del gas se muere Alemanis de frío se van a perder la revolución robótica. 


Podemos producir más y mejor que el fracasado país ex-comunista, porque su industria es tan fracasada como su ideología de mierda.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Llevaré puestos 40 artículos de la prensa rusa, los últimos sobre los aumentos de precios en Rusia . Este es hilo con más enlaces, más datos y menos insultos del subforo de la guerra. Y eso os jode un montón. Los CMs con más solera vienen a batirse aquí el cobre, y desprecian el hilo general, ellos saben dónde se corta el bacalao y dónde se les hace más daño . Venga aporta algo que aquí no nos gustan los mensajitos cortos y simplones made in Forocoches.




Lo que te guste a ti o te deje de gustar me trae al fresco y yo posteo lo que me sale de los cojones no lo que tú me digas que postee ¿Te digo yo a ti lo que debes de postear o no? Entonces que cojones me dices a mi.

Dicho esto, este hilo es absurdo y está repleto de CMs y fantasmones, el general también.

Y he aportado algo, el montón de fakes que habeis puesto sobre esta guerra, simulaciones de videojuegos, fotos y videos de otras guerras, muertos que a los pocos días resucitan, datos que solo se pueden creer los subnormales...

Saludos.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El pago en rupias, y en rublos, ¿sabes como se hacía el pago antes? ¿sabes qué supone?.... No, no es un problema para Rusia, ni para la India... esos pagos se hacían en dólares: desdolarización... lo tienes frente a tus ojos



Los BRICs han intentado desde su creacion de eliminar el patron dolar de las transaciones del crudo, no lo han conseguido hasta ahora, incluso se ha dicho que el mundo arabe tb lo ha intentado. De momento USA lo mantiene

Pero lo dicho, lo estara malvendiendo. Pocos van a ayudar a Rusia, q se ha convertido en un parias y los pocos que estan a su lado, como chinos, indios, etc, lo estan por interes porque van a obtener algo a cambio y en este caso estamos viendo que es petroleo barato y bajo condiciones indias


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Con el petróleo a más de 100$... van a "exprimir a Rusia"... madre mía, un 20% sería + de 80$, hace pocos meses el petróleo estaba a 40-60$



Esa es otra, como se mantengan estos precios mucho tiempo, al final Rusia saldrá ganando.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esa es otra, como se mantengan estos precios mucho tiempo, al final Rusia saldrá ganando.






Te pongo las condiciones, se esta vendiendo por un 20-40% por debajo de su precio real y recibe rupias


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los BRICs han intentado desde su creacion de eliminar el patron dolar de las transaciones del crudo, no lo han conseguido hasta ahora, incluso se ha dicho que el mundo arabe tb lo ha intentado. De momento USA lo mantiene
> 
> Pero lo dicho, lo estara malvendiendo. Pocos van a ayudar a Rusia, q se ha convertido en un parias y los pocos que estan a su lado, como chinos, indios, etc, lo estan por interes porque van a obtener algo a cambio y en este caso estamos viendo que es petroleo barato y bajo condiciones indias



Otro "Bric", esto está empezando:









Arabia Saudita considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para las ventas de petróleo chino


Arabia Saudita está en conversaciones activas con Beijing para fijar el precio de algunas de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto, una medida que …




espanol.news


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Otro "Bric", esto está empezando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan asi desde hace decadas. Algun dia lo conseguirán


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El gobierno británico ha anunciado que no normalizará las relaciones con el gobierno ruso después de la guerra ruso-ucraniana si el presidente Putin todavía está en el poder, incluso si se coloca en una posición más baja en el gobierno, espero que otros países lo anuncien también.



Van a por Putin, a ver lo que tarda q alguien le dispare por detras


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me duele que pueda Bulgaria pero no pueda Alemania. Muy miserables y aputasados. Hay que estar a la altura de la situación, si Alemania se les para de manos, pagando un costo, claro, Rusia se hunde.



Alemania en este aspecto deja mucho que desear, por bastantes motivos:
a) Tiene un "polvorín" interno (cerca de 3 millones de rusoparlantes, muchos rusos pero también ukras)​b) Miedo a no confundirse, lo que lleva a la tibieza. Ojo, que la inacción puede ser otra forma de "no acertar". Si Alemania se confuniese, saben que hay un montón de escopetas cargadas para arremeter contra ellos.​c) _Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft_ (economía, economía, economía). El gas no es sólo para calentarse, también para arrancar centrales de ciclo combinado cuando las renovables están "perezosas", para la industria, etc.). Mucha dependencia.​d) El tema del Nord Stream y las inversiones ya realizadas.​e) Kohl, Schroeder y Merkel hicieron la apuesta de la vía diplomática, del acercamiento y de la colaboración con Putinia, cosa que se ha demostrado inviable​f) Con una mayor implicación puede proporcionar la excusa perfecta para consumo interno de Putin: "¿Veis? Os lo dije, los alemanes otra vez".​​Hay un montón de factores por los que Alemania no se va a pringar las manos.
Te puedo asegurar que son capaces de presionar a Zelensky para hacer un "por la (pseudo)paz un avemaría" y hacerle firmar un acuerdo en el que Ukrania se quedaría con el 50% del territorio
.
No esperéis nada de Alemania. Ya ha dado lo que podía dar de sí.
Yo me conformaría con que (simplemente) no estorbasen.

Sólo es mi opinión (de mierda, y _palillera_).


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Que eres lazy o borrorko?



Ahora dice que es anarquista y odia las banderas... menos la rusa, claro...


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los BRICs han intentado desde su creacion de eliminar el patron dolar de las transaciones del crudo, no lo han conseguido hasta ahora, incluso se ha dicho que el mundo arabe tb lo ha intentado. De momento USA lo mantiene
> 
> Pero lo dicho, lo estara malvendiendo. Pocos van a ayudar a Rusia, q se ha convertido en un parias y los pocos que estan a su lado, como chinos, indios, etc, lo estan por interes porque van a obtener algo a cambio y en este caso estamos viendo que es petroleo barato y bajo condiciones indias



El petróleo a unos 80$ es "barato"?.... los PGE de España están realizados a un coste del petróleo de 60$.... luego si hay huelgas de camioneros... es culpa de Putin









El petróleo sube de media un 54% más de lo previsto por el Gobierno en los PGE de 2022


Los analistas estiman que el Brent podría alcanzar los 125 dólares a corto plazo, y llegar a los 150 si el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania se alarga.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El misterio es cómo alguien podría haber pensado que Rusia era una superpotencia. La URSS dejó de ser una superpotencia a fines de la década de 1980 y, desde entonces, Rusia ha estado en relativo declive. Está más cerca de España con armas nucleares que de EEUU o China.



vaya nos tienen calados militarme hablando


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

Parece que los pro-OTAN tienen el culo atascado.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Buen análisis del venezolano.
> 
> Lo que se está viendo, el ridículo del ejército ruso es pavoroso, todo el mundo está sorprendido; son antediluvianos a todos los niveles, su armamento, su entrenamiento, sus doctrinas , sus tecnologías, sus mandos,etc..nadie se esperaba tamaña incompetencia, incluso aquellos que no se creían nada del mito del oso ruso...pero el espectáculo que están dando es dantesco.
> 
> Ciertamente los rusos tampoco se lo esperaban, sino no hubiesen planificado Z la mayor discordancia en la historia militar entre capacidades reales y estrategia.



eso sera poque no habeis visto un lada. Aquello es asi.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> En la vida real los follaucras no valeis ni para mamar pollas en un polígono industrial de Kiev..
> 
> Pero en la hinternec no veas las películas que os montáis..



Sácate la polla de Putin de la boca para hablar, hijo de puta...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El petróleo a unos 80$ es "barato"?.... los PGE de España están realizados a un coste del petróleo de 60$.... luego si hay huelgas de camioneros... es culpa de Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa es como este el barril oficialmente y otra cosa es el precio q le ponga la india para comprarselo, si es que te lo pone en los enlaces que has puesto. Que el precio al cual venda no es precio de mercado lo esta malvendiendo, pero leete lo que has puesto tu mismo


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Parece que los pro-OTAN tienen el culo atascado.



Eso decía tu madre cuando te cagó...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En este momento, una de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas recibió la estación de radio


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El gobierno británico ha anunciado que no normalizará las relaciones con el gobierno ruso después de la guerra ruso-ucraniana si el presidente Putin todavía está en el poder, incluso si se coloca en una posición más baja en el gobierno, espero que otros países lo anuncien también.
> 
> 
> 
> Van a por Putin, a ver lo que tarda q alguien le dispare por detras



van a por putin desde el primer día que empezó a lanzar bombas en ucrania

las sanciones son durísimas por eso

y arman a los ucranianos porque también le desgasta

putin no lo sabe, pero está frito ya


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO

zelensky | biden | epstein

trafico

#darkmaga | dark trump​


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso decía tu madre cuando te cagó...



Es mejor no entrar en insultos, no se con quien estas discutiendo, porque lo debo de tener ignorado, comentaselo a @txusky_g y que lo ignore y asi no entra en el hilo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso decía tu madre cuando te cagó...


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una cosa es como este el barril oficialmente y otra cosa es el precio q le ponga la india para comprarselo, si es que te lo pone en los enlaces que has puesto. Que el precio al cual venda no es precio de mercado lo esta malvendiendo, pero leete lo que has puesto tu mismo



Que lo está vendiendo a un precio similar al de antes de la operación limpieza.... que el descuento es equivalente a lo que ha subido en las últimas 2 semanas....


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De hecho e slo que Rusia esta haciendo vendiendo a la india, pero no se si has visto en que condiciones, a un precio puta de un 20 - 40% de descuento, es decir malvendiendolo y las condiciones indias son de que solo pagan cuando llegue a su pais, nada de por adelantado, por si acaso se lo embargan por el camino.
> 
> y pago en rupias
> 
> Van a exprimir a Rusia, tanto la india como China, conocen de su debilidad



van a tener que escoltar los petroleros con fragatas rusas, si no dudo que llegue a la india el petroleo, y un loqueo combinado por paises occidentales, bajo mandato de la onu.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Amigos, discutir está bueno pero ayudar a los ucros mucho más. Les recuerdo que en todas las ciudades de Europa, hay entidades que hacen llegar ayuda directamente. Hace falta dinero, ropa, material sanitario, medicamentos, comida, material militar, etc

No se queden sólo en la cuestión dialéctica


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Eso te dice tu novio ruso, doritero hijo de mil putas.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> van a tener que escoltar los petroleros con fragatas rusas, si no dudo que llegue a la india el petroleo, y un loqueo combinado por paises occidentales, bajo mandato de la onu.



a lo mejor se lo quitan los piratas somalies, visto las carracas del ejercito de tierra / aire, lo mismo las fragatas son igual de carracas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Último análisis de la Inteligencia de Reino Unido, recién salido del horno:





Actividad aérea rusa con el paso de los días (fuente):




Varios camiones quedan dañados o destruidos por estos impactos de artillería ucranianos:




Más refuerzos de Abkhazia de camino a Ucrania:






Por cierto, vi por el hilo que se dice que Rusia es asiática. Rusia es un país claramente europeo, que ciertos sectores del país estén geográficamente en Asia y tengan otras costumbres no hacen que Rusia deje de ser europeo. También son europeos Chipre, Turquía, Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Geogia y la parte occidental de Kazajistán.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso te dice tu novio ruso, doritero hijo de mil putas.



Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Rusia "no ha podido obtener el control del aire" y "depende en gran medida de las armas de separación" lanzadas desde el espacio aéreo ruso


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ahi tiene una foto del día de la recogida y unos pantallazos de las donaciones que llevo. No guardo tickets del super o de la farmacia, pero fácil llevare en torno a los 200€.
> 
> Con todo eso, le invito a que me llame fantasma o subnormal a la cara. Donde le he dicho cuando usted quiera...



No le hagas caso hombre. Viene con sus mierdas a provocar y lo mejor es pasar. Usa el ignore.
Y gracias por ser tan buena persona. Sin lugar a dudas las personas como tu hacen que el mundo sea todos los días un poco mejor a pesar de los miserables que quieren amargarnos la existencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

El maricón de @Paddy McAloon ,como buena fulana rusa, no aguanta un asalto y tiene que recurrir al ignore.

Estos mierdas huyen más rápido que un recluta del ejército turcochino...


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Os estais equivocando. Ya hay tropas OTAN allí. Putin le ha dicho a su novia que lo que tenga desperdigado lo mande por allí. No creo que entren, se quedarían a tiro de Polonia, flanqueados. Por mucho que digan los putinianos, un ataque de Bielorusia a pocos km de Polonia es casus belli con la OTAN si ésta lo desea.



Si los ruskies rompen un plato en Polonia, están dando la excusa perfecta para que, si se produce una derrota putiniana, Polonia reclame Kaliningrado.
Sólo hace falta construir la narrativa y ver "cuánto han roto" los ruskies en Polonia, y si la devolución de Kaliningrado cubre los gastos de la rotura de la "vajilla polaca".
Veo a UK muy implicada con Polonia, y es por alguna razón.
Y olvidaos de que Königsberg sea alemana, entre otras cosas, porque Alemania se tendría que pringar en este follón para ello, y Alemania va estar muuuuuy de perfil, con lo cual no le dará derecho a reclamar nada, llegado el caso.

Esto, fuera a parte de que empezar a reclamar Königsberg, sólo traería viejos fantasmas para Alemania, fantasmas internos y fantasmas externos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Movilizacion de tropas de la OTAn en el flanco oriental


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenemos otro vidente en el hilo parece. Con el destrozo que han hecho los rusos, tendrán que meter muchos fondos.



Resulta trágico leer comentarios como el tuyo en el que hablas del costo de una reconstrucción, que no puede compararse en ningún caso al de una vida humana. ¿Cuánto vale la vida de un hombre? ¿Y la de un niño? ¿De veras tienes el corazón tan duro para hacer el cálculo?


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia es tan europea como hezpaña o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.



Con las vísceras hablas tu cuando te refieres a España de la forma que lo haces.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Último análisis de la Inteligencia de Reino Unido, recién salido del horno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991043
> 
> ...



El ridículo de la fuerza aérea rusa ha quedado ensombrecido por el espectáculo circense del Ejército de Tierra, pero está siendo también digno de los Moty Python


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ahi tiene una foto del día de la recogida y unos pantallazos de las donaciones que llevo. No guardo tickets del super o de la farmacia, pero fácil llevare en torno a los 200€.
> 
> Con todo eso, le invito a que me llame fantasma o subnormal a la cara. Donde le he dicho cuando usted quiera....
> Ver archivo adjunto 990950



He donado mucho material quirúrgico y de soporte vital -estaban flipando cuando lo llevé- y medicinas, también la última ropa que me quedaba del ejército. No me fío para nada del uso que dé la Cruz Roja del dinero donado, quizá sea mejor encauzarlo de otro modo. A la Cruz Roja le veo capaz de priorizar a gitanos, negros y otros falsorrefugiados.

Grande por su ayuda.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.





La artillería ucraniana asistida por dron o por la inteligencia de EEUU sigue machacando las posiciones de EEUU, aquí vemos como los impactos alcanzan varios camiones y carros de combate de manera directa.





Aquí un impacto directo destruye un carro de combate ruso.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991036
> 
> 
> Te pongo las condiciones, se esta vendiendo por un 20-40% por debajo de su precio real y recibe rupias




Ni Nigeria aceptaría eso.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sácate la polla de Putin de la boca para hablar, hijo de puta...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incluso rebajando un tercio esos muertos, son cifras enormes, inasumibles e intragables como "operación especial".

Sobre lo de los mercenarios extranjeros, está claro que como todo imperio globalizado y globalizador, usarán a sus tropas coloniales/auxiliares, como hacían los británicos, romanos, españoles, etc


----------



## Kubatronik (20 Mar 2022)

Si el embargo tecnológico sigue durante años, no quiero imaginarme las chapuzas que tendrán que hacer en las fábricas rusas, se las tendrán que ingeniar a la cubana. No conozco la amplitud del embargo/salida de empresas, pero por lo que conozco de la mía, en cuanto comiencen a cascar componentes críticos y se queden sin repuestos, van a joderse vivos. Tampoco sé si las empresas europeas prestarán servicios de mantenimiento. Los chinos podrán ayudar en según que cosas, pero ciertas fallas les pueden joder meses hasta poder copiar e instalar ese sistema de nuevo. Casi todo les viene de Alemania, Puede China ayudarles con la producción y refinado de petróleo y gas o toda la tecnología es occidental?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Movilizacion de tropas de la OTAn en el flanco oriental



Mis dieses por postear algo gráfico, así nos ahorramos miles de palabras en explicaciones.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Si el embargo tecnológico sigue durante años, no quiero imaginarme las chapuzas que tendrán que hacer en las fábricas rusas, se las tendrán que ingeniar a la cubana. No conozco la amplitud del embargo/salida de empresas, pero por lo que conozco de la mía, en cuanto comiencen a cascar componentes críticos y se queden sin repuestos, van a joderse vivos. Tampoco sé si las empresas europeas prestarán servicios de mantenimiento. Los chinos podrán ayudar en según que cosas, pero ciertas fallas les pueden joder meses hasta poder copiar e instalar ese sistema de nuevo. Casi todo les viene de Alemania, Puede China ayudarles con la producción y refinado de petróleo y gas o toda la tecnología es occidental?



En mi sector es igual, todo es alemán, holandés, americano, español o japonés. Chino poco, y malo o al menos, peor.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

A este s elo han cargado en Izium


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Tesla abandonado en Mariupol, siempre puedes encontrar algo de gasolina, pero cuando se va la electricidad, se acaba.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

El crack GmitU cree que Rusia ya no intentará tomar Kiev, como ya algunos aventuramos por aquí. Hasta los mejores expertos nos leen


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El gobierno británico ha anunciado que no normalizará las relaciones con el gobierno ruso después de la guerra ruso-ucraniana si el presidente Putin todavía está en el poder, incluso si se coloca en una posición más baja en el gobierno, espero que otros países lo anuncien también.
> 
> 
> 
> Van a por Putin, a ver lo que tarda q alguien le dispare por detras



Así debe ser. God save the Queen!


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Que eres lazy o borrorko?



Es tonto


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia es tan europea como hezpaña o Polonia. Decir eso de un pueblo que fue el primero en poner un satélite en el espacio, que crearon el primer reactor nuclear, por no hablar de miles de científicos geniales etc...pero bueno estás hablando con las vísceras te entiendo.



Tan europea como España o Polonia yo diría que no. Ni ellos lo creen así. Hace dos días en Grecia estaba el debate sobre si eran occidente o no. Rusia va a ser que no.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Hablando en una conferencia de prensa con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov, el 19 de marzo, el secretario de Defensa Austin también dijo que Estados Unidos no ha visto evidencia de que un gran número de combatientes extranjeros se unan a las filas rusas.


Vaya parece que pocos quieren unirse al ejercito de Putin, parece otro bluff


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Estadísticas sobre la actividad aérea rusa desde el territorio de Bielorrusia desde el 1 de marzo por 
@konrad_muzyka según nuestra información:


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana asistida por dron o por la inteligencia de EEUU sigue machacando las posiciones de EEUU, aquí vemos como los impactos alcanzan varios camiones y carros de combate de manera



La artillería asistida por dron los está masacrando. He visto ya en varios sitios que se cree que muchos de los vídeos supuestamente de Bayraktars son en realidad artillería con dron.

El estropicio del aeropuerto de Kherson es una prueba de la que les están dando de este modo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Tan europea como España o Polonia yo diría que no. Ni ellos lo creen así. Hace dos días en Grecia estaba el debate sobre si eran occidente o no. Rusia va a ser que no.



Todo esto es Europa, y una buena parte de Rusia (con más de la mitad de su población) forma parte de ella:


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Resulta trágico leer comentarios como el tuyo en el que hablas del costo de una reconstrucción, que no puede compararse en ningún caso al de una vida humana. ¿Cuánto vale la vida de un hombre? ¿Y la de un niño? ¿De veras tienes el corazón tan duro para hacer el cálculo?



Los prorrusos no tenemos corazón.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


>



Menuda falta de respeto el gilipollas. A mí Putin no es que me caiga bien, pero el otro impresentable , quién es?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La artillería asistida por dron los está masacrando. He visto ya en varios sitios que se cree que muchos de los vídeos supuestamente de Bayraktars son en realidad artillería con dron.
> 
> El estropicio del aeropuerto de Kherson es una prueba de la que les están dando de este modo.



Puede que tb operen con drones de observacion y con apoyo de artilleria, he visto un video y estaban muy bien sincronizados. La verdad es que los ucranianos me han sorprendido su gran profesionalidad y sobre todo adaptarse a las nuevas doctrinas de combate

Es precisamente el gran error q ha cometido Rusia pensando que se iban a encontrar al mismo ejercito que en el 2014 en Crimea


----------



## Kubatronik (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> En mi sector es igual, todo es alemán, holandés, americano, español o japonés. Chino poco, y malo o al menos, peor.



No quiero dar muchas pistas, en una de las fábricas, los chinos han suministrado unos equipos importantes (se buscó reducción de costes en el proyecto) y es lo único que está fallando en los últimos años en dicha planta


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tesla abandonado en Mariupol, siempre puedes encontrar algo de gasolina, pero cuando se va la electricidad, se acaba.



Europa estaba planteandose hacer sus blindados electricos... ahi es nada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Todo esto es Europa, y una buena parte de Rusia (con más de la mitad de su población) forma parte de ella:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991080



Por lo pronto Anatolia se considera Asia. Y Rusia será Europa pero no como Polonia y España.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

La oposición bielorrusa está intensificando la Guerra Ferroviaria de 2022. 15 de marzo: Se cerró un gabinete de relés cerca de Brest. 16 de marzo: un gabinete de relés fue destruido cerca de Vitebsk. 17 de marzo: Se desmantelaron transformadores especiales del gabinete de relés en la estación central de Orsha.



raro raro raro lo q esta pasando en bielorrusia


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos ofrece a Turquía transferir un sistema de misiles de fabricación rusa a Ucrania Estamos hablando del sistema de defensa aérea S-400.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Los soldados rusos estaban "genuinamente sorprendidos de que la gente les fuera hostil y seguían preguntando por qué no les gustaban a nadie", dicen los ucranianos atrapados detrás del frente


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Un dimitri se ha metido en una calle de Kiev y lo han recibido con salvas


----------



## waukegan (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Por lo pronto Anatolia se considera Asia. Y Rusia será Europa pero no como Polonia y España.



Europa es un concepto geográfico. Todo lo que hay al oeste de los Urales es tan Europa como la península escandinava, la itálica o la ibérica.

En efecto, Asia menor, como su propio nombre indica, no es Europa, es Asia


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un dimitri se ha metido en una calle de Kiev y lo han recibido con salvas



    

Es más peligroso entrar ahora en Kiev con aspecto de ruso que tirarse a un volcán.


----------



## Pinovski (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## asakopako (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es mejor no entrar en insultos, no se con quien estas discutiendo, porque lo debo de tener ignorado, comentaselo a @txusky_g y que lo ignore y asi no entra en el hilo



El ignore no va así a no ser que el calvo haya estado tocando donde no debe como es su costumbre. Lo sé por los hilos del perrete de Elda que me tenía en el ignore y podía entrar al hilo, participar y ver el mensaje inicial y las respuestas, excepto sus respuestas.


----------



## Plasteriano (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que está claro a estas alturas es que esa banda de palurdos que conforma el ejército ruso no va a conseguir los objetivos que el mini khan les ha encomendado. Y por añadidura todas sus vergüenzas han quedado al descubierto. Un ejército compuesto de borrachos, incompetentes y corruptos aplaudidos por una patulea de subnormales fracasados. Ahora queda la incógnita de cómo venderán la victoria pírrica que van a conseguir y qué chillarán las sarasas putinas para justificarla.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 Mar 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Lo que está claro a estas alturas es que esa banda de palurdos que conforma el ejército ruso no va a conseguir los objetivos que el mini khan les ha encomendado. Y por añadidura todas sus vergüenzas han quedado al descubierto. Un ejército compuesto de borrachos, incompetentes y corruptos aplaudidos por una patulea de subnormales fracasados. Ahora queda la incógnita de cómo venderán la victoria pírrica que van a conseguir y qué chillarán las sarasas putinas para justificarla.



Ex-oligarca ruso opina lo contrario:






Exoligarca ruso y enemigo personal de Putin advierte: “O la OTAN actúa HOY o para 2024 la guerra habrá llegado a Polonia y los estados bálticos”


Desde el exilio, Mikhail Khodorkovsky advirtió que si no se detiene al ruso ahora, el mundo debe prepararse para algo peor “Llevo casi 20 años librando una guerra personal con Vladimir Putin. Me llevó a ser encarcelado en Rusia durante diez años y luego expulsado, con la advertencia de que me...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> No quiero dar muchas pistas, en una de las fábricas, los chinos han suministrado unos equipos importantes (se buscó reducción de costes en el proyecto) y es lo único que está fallando en los últimos años en dicha planta



Yo ya se lo he dicho a muchos niñosrrata, hay muchos campos en los que China por ahora no pinta absolutamente NADA. Sectores estratégicos como el químico, el médico, maquinaría industrial, automatización, fabricación aeroespacial o la litografía son sectores en los que no hay apenas empresas que no sean americanas, europeas o japonesas.
China si que es líder en ciertos sectores tecnológicos avanzados como la robótica, la comunicación cuántica o la fusión nuclear, pero eso no significa que puedan ayudar a la HORDA a evitar su colapso económico


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Sí, durante el día paran en las gasolineras o mejor.. son como los vampiros y meten las furgonetas llenas de muertos en cuevas subterráneas.

_Pa que naide ze dé cuentah.. gñe.._


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Menuda falta de respeto el gilipollas. A mí Putin no es que me caiga bien, pero el otro impresentable , quién es?



A Lavrov sí le da la mano. Putín se está cargando Rusia el solito, no le da la mano ni Kim Yong.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Alemania en este aspecto deja mucho que desear, por bastantes motivos:
> a) Tiene un "polvorín" interno (cerca de 3 millones de rusoparlantes, muchos rusos pero también ukras)​b) Miedo a no confundirse, lo que lleva a la tibieza. Ojo, que la inacción puede ser otra forma de "no acertar". Si Alemania se confuniese, saben que hay un montón de escopetas cargadas para arremeter contra ellos.​c) _Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft_ (economía, economía, economía). El gas no es sólo para calentarse, también para arrancar centrales de ciclo combinado cuando las renovables están "perezosas", para la industria, etc.). Mucha dependencia.​d) El tema del Nord Stream y las inversiones ya realizadas.​e) Kohl, Schroeder y Merkel hicieron la apuesta de la vía diplomática, del acercamiento y de la colaboración con Putinia, cosa que se ha demostrado inviable​f) Con una mayor implicación puede proporcionar la excusa perfecta para consumo interno de Putin: "¿Veis? Os lo dije, los alemanes otra vez".​​Hay un montón de factores por los que Alemania no se va a pringar las manos.
> Te puedo asegurar que son capaces de presionar a Zelensky para hacer un "por la (pseudo)paz un avemaría" y hacerle firmar un acuerdo en el que Ukrania se quedaría con el 50% del territorio
> .
> ...



Alemania es un país con una respuesta tan decepcionante que se puede considerar que está ayudando a los rusos, a pesar de que de palabra condenen todos sus actos.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Downfour tómate el colacaíto y baña en él el arenque pestoso o lo que sea que toméis en Finlandia para desayunar..

Salir a darte una vuelta ya sé que es complicado por esos lares pero.. en serio te lo digo, búscate un hobby tron..

Hay mucha vida más allá del coronapollas o el chupapollismo a Chigrinsky.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La oposición bielorrusa está intensificando la Guerra Ferroviaria de 2022. 15 de marzo: Se cerró un gabinete de relés cerca de Brest. 16 de marzo: un gabinete de relés fue destruido cerca de Vitebsk. 17 de marzo: Se desmantelaron transformadores especiales del gabinete de relés en la estación central de Orsha.
> 
> 
> 
> raro raro raro lo q esta pasando en bielorrusia



Yo creo que el propio presidente de Bielorusia, al ver como están yendo las cosas no quiere meterse en el fregao y ha ordenado el sabotaje de tapadillo. Lo lleva claro, Putin lo lleva a Siberia, es lo que tiene tratar con matones.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> He donado mucho material quirúrgico y de soporte vital -estaban flipando cuando lo llevé- y medicinas, también la última ropa que me quedaba del ejército. No me fío para nada del uso que dé la Cruz Roja del dinero donado, quizá sea mejor encauzarlo de otro modo. A la Cruz Roja le veo capaz de priorizar a gitanos, negros y otros falsorrefugiados.
> 
> Grande por su ayuda.



Gracias @Guerrilla Jr. 

Yo me sumé a la iniciativa de alquilar AirBnBs en Jarkov y Kiev para que el dinero llegara directamente allí. He alquilado 4 apartamentos en varias fechas distintas. Lo mismo los 2 que alquilé en Jarkov ya no existen.

No es perfecto, pero creo que ninguna opción lo es.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Downfour tómate el colacaíto y baña en él el arenque pestoso o lo que sea que toméis en Finlandia para desayunar..
> 
> Salir a darte una vuelta ya sé que es complicado por esos lares pero.. en serio te lo digo, búscate un hobby tron..
> 
> Hay mucha vida más allá del coronapollas o el chupapollismo a Chigrinsky.



Me caia bien pero lo ignoré por pesado pobrete.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.



300 KIAs al día son 1000 bajas al día. Los usanos saben que las cifras de bajas rusas son de asustar, mucho más allá de lo que se ha hablado.


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El ignore no va así a no ser que el calvo haya estado tocando donde no debe como es su costumbre. Lo sé por los hilos del perrete de Elda que me tenía en el ignore y podía entrar al hilo, participar y ver el mensaje inicial y las respuestas, excepto sus respuestas.




Depende de cómo lo configure. Cuando yo pongo a algún subnormal en el ignore no puede ver lo que cuelgo y si yo he abierto el hilo no puede entrar.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un dimitri se ha metido en una calle de Kiev y lo han recibido con salvas



No entiendo el video. O se había perdido o han enviado carne de cañón para chequear las defensas. En cualquier caso, era misión suicida.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Por los colores, estos son chechenos que se han quedado de abono en un campo de trigo:



Spoiler: Abono orgánico


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Los ucras entierran a los rusos. Las familias nunca sabrán qué paso con ellos si no lo ven en Necro Mancer:



Spoiler: fosa


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania es ahora mismo un sitio terrible. Sales a pasear al perro y te encuentras con esto:



Spoiler: Perro gorilero


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Este ex-militar usa tiene ha sacado este artículo interesante:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Gracias @Guerrilla Jr.
> 
> Yo me sumé a la iniciativa de alquilar AirBnBs en Jarkov y Kiev para que el dinero llegara directamente allí. He alquilado 4 apartamentos en varias fechas distintas. Lo mismo los 2 que alquilé en Jarkov ya no existen.
> 
> No es perfecto, pero creo que ninguna opción lo es.



Pues mira ésa no me la sabía, muy buena también


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo creo que el propio presidente de Bielorusia, al ver como están yendo las cosas no quiere meterse en el fregao y ha ordenado el sabotaje de tapadillo. Lo lleva claro, Putin lo lleva a Siberia, es lo que tiene tratar con matones.



Al hilo de lo que dices. Esto es un artçiculo de un periódico bielorruso:

*¿Por qué el gobernante bielorruso no tiene prisa por enviar tropas a Ucrania?*
_
La guerra en Ucrania dura el día veintiuno. Según los expertos, la situación se acerca a una encrucijada, cuando un ataque nuclear o el uso de armas químicas podrían ser la respuesta a la probable derrota de Rusia.

Filin habló con el observador político Yury Drakohrust sobre cómo podrían desarrollarse los acontecimientos en un futuro próximo, sobre la posición y las perspectivas del régimen bielorruso .

- Hoy hay pronósticos bastante polares sobre el posible resultado de la guerra. Aleksey Arestovich, asesor de la oficina del presidente ucraniano, y el periodista de investigación Hristo Grozev no descartan un rápido fin de las hostilidades, literalmente dentro de las próximas semanas. Pero también hay opciones extremadamente pesimistas que implican un ataque nuclear o el uso de armas químicas. ¿Qué opinas de estas previsiones y versiones?

- En mi opinión, se puede afirmar que la guerra relámpago no funcionó, la guerra ha durado tres semanas. El ejército ruso ha capturado hasta ahora solo un centro regional: Kherson. Nada más todavía. Ahora parece haber una pausa.

Por otro lado, Rusia tiene enormes recursos.* Al final, los rusos pueden anunciar la movilización. No sé cómo se siente Putin al respecto, pero pueden hacerlo. Después de todo, todas las encuestas, incluidas las que no son las más leales al Kremlin, indican un apoyo significativo a la guerra entre la sociedad rusa.*

Por lo tanto, si lo desea, Rusia aún puede movilizar recursos significativos. Este es un momento.

Segundo momento. Recientemente, el Primer Ministro de Ucrania dijo que en las primeras semanas de la guerra, las tropas rusas destruyeron casi la mitad del potencial industrial del país.

En comparación con la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la URSS tenía una retaguardia profunda, se crearon centros industriales más allá de los Urales, trabajaron para el frente. El corazón industrial de Ucrania es su parte oriental, donde ahora se desarrolla la guerra. ¿Cómo pueden funcionar hoy las empresas de Mariupol y Kharkov? En Kiev, es bastante difícil.

Además, prestemos atención a qué declaraciones provienen ahora de Zelensky. Por ejemplo, la OTAN no nos va a aceptar, así que no iremos allí hoy. De hecho, se están haciendo ciertos gestos para satisfacer las demandas de Moscú. Si la situación es tan favorable para Ucrania (como en algunos pronósticos), ¿por qué hacer esto?

Una opción de estancamiento es posible. Por analogía con la situación que se observa desde hace ocho años en la línea de contacto entre Ucrania y sus territorios separatistas. Situación de guerra lenta.

Hoy, los expertos están considerando opciones en las que Rusia o Ucrania ganarán. Pero la variante de una guerra posicional, una lucha a largo plazo, también es teóricamente posible.

*- En una reunión con las fuerzas de seguridad, Lukashenka hizo muchas declaraciones. Entre ellos se excluyeron mutuamente: primero aseguró a la audiencia que Bielorrusia no estaba en guerra con Ucrania, pero casi de inmediato rechazó sus propias palabras. ¿Hay algo importante para todos nosotros en esta corriente de confesiones?*

— Solo esta declaración mutuamente excluyente es lo que es importante. Intenta caminar entre las gotas de lluvia. Está tratando de ser un verdadero aliado de Rusia, un participante en la guerra, para recibir bonos.

Y la reunión entre los primeros ministros Mishustin y Golovchenko demuestra que Moscú está dando algo. Tal vez no tan inédito, como dicen Golovchenko o Lukashenko a través de su secretario de prensa, pero lo hacen.

El economista Yaroslav Romanchuk, que siempre ha sido un alarmista, dice ahora que probablemente no habrá una quiebra de la economía bielorrusa. Porque los rusos perdonarán las deudas.

Pero tienes que pagar por ello. Y Lukashenka está tratando de pagar con esa retórica. Sí, tú y yo estamos destruyendo todo lo antirruso aquí.

Por otro lado, *no quiere pelear por varias razones. La primera razón es que la participación en la guerra puede ser el fin de su poder. Puede terminar en el estado de Kadyrov, Pushilin. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta, en todo caso, los resultados nada evidentes de la guerra.*

Pero creo que, independientemente del resultado,* si el ejército bielorruso participa, no será bueno para Lukashenko personalmente. Incluso si los rusos ganan. Y más aún cuando pierden.*

No vive en el vacío. Lukashenka siente el estado de ánimo de la gente. Tanto personas como funcionarios. El hecho de que *esta guerra sea absolutamente ajena a los bielorrusos, nadie quiere participar en ella.*

Indicativos son los resultados preliminares de la última encuesta de Chatham House. Se anunció una cifra: el 3% de los ciudadanos de Bielorrusia apoya la participación de nuestro país en la guerra. El resto de los números se anunciarán próximamente. En una entrevista, Ryhor Astapenya me dijo que, en base a una parte de la muestra, uno puede juzgar que la misma actitud hacia la guerra divide a los bielorrusos en 50 a 50.

Es decir, los bielorrusos están categóricamente en contra de la participación directa de nuestro ejército en la guerra, pero en la guerra misma: cincuenta y cincuenta.

La misma falta de voluntad para participar en las hostilidades, Lukashenka se siente muy bien. Y se siente mal por tener que tomar decisiones totalmente contrarias a los deseos del pueblo.

Para él, la participación del ejército bielorruso en la guerra, entre otras cosas, es una gran incertidumbre. ¿Cómo se comportarán los bielorrusos en esta situación? ¿Cuántos de ellos se rendirán? ¿Cuántos cruzarán al otro lado? ¿Y a Putin no le gustará algún general que dirija el cuerpo bielorruso?

Por cierto, en Hitler's Table Talk del secretario del Führer Henry Picker hay un fragmento de 1943. Allí,* Hitler habla sobre el gobernante español Franco con su séquito. Como, en general, es malo, no satisface los intereses de Alemania. Y allí hay un buen hombre, Muñoz Grandes, comandante de la División Azul, peleando en el frente oriental.*

Y Hitler abandonó el pensamiento: “¿Tal vez deberían ser intercambiados? Ponga a un hombre que luchó hombro con hombro con la Wehrmacht contra los bolcheviques. Será mejor que Franco".

Así es en nuestra situación: si envía soldados a la guerra con algún general, entonces este general *puede complacer a Putin más que Lukashenka.* ¿Y por qué el gobernante bielorruso necesita esto?

Está claro que se trata de una combinación larga. Sin embargo, Hitler tampoco cambió a nadie, no hubo suficiente tiempo, y tal vez incluso ganas. Pero creo que si Lukashenka no está familiarizado con esta trama histórica, entonces lo siente con la piel.

*- Imaginemos que una de las predicciones de Arestovich se cumplió: se concluyó una tregua, las tropas rusas se retiraron a las posiciones que ocupaban el 23 de febrero. Probablemente sea ingenuo esperar que el ejército ruso abandone Bielorrusia. Más bien, al contrario. ¿Qué pasará en nuestro país en este caso? ¿Tendremos algún régimen especial, especial?*

- Esta es una opción muy hipotética. Aquí todo dependerá de lo que pase en Rusia. Como la élite rusa, la sociedad percibirá todo esto. La sociedad puede considerar esto como una derrota. Esto puede recordar los eventos que tuvieron lugar después de la Guerra Ruso-Japonesa. Y lo que luego comenzará en Rusia, es difícil para mí decirlo. Es posible que Putin finalmente pierda el poder.

En cuanto a Bielorrusia, de hecho, creo que las tropas rusas permanecerán. Pero Lukashenka, si los bielorrusos no van a la guerra, tendrá esta carta de triunfo, tanto frente a la nomenklatura como frente a la gente: "Todavía no envié a luchar", "y que somos dependientes, bueno , sí, dependiente.”

En cualquier caso, tenemos ante nosotros una amplia gama de opciones, incluida la expresada por Zenon Pozniak y los analistas estadounidenses incluso antes de la invasión. Teóricamente (todavía creo que esto es poco probable), los rusos podrían pensar: "Nos rompimos los dientes con Ucrania, luego nos llevaremos a Bielorrusia".

No necesariamente, esto supondrá la tricolor rusa sobre Minsk y la sustitución de Lukashenka por un general valiente. *Pero en principio esto es posible. Basta ver las narrativas de la propaganda rusa actual, en las que todo pasa por una coma: tomaremos Ucrania, tomaremos Bielorrusia*.

*En cuanto a las tropas, me temo que se quedarán. No se irán bajo ningún escenario, excepto, quizás, las más enormes convulsiones en Rusia. Como en el mismo 1905.* Solo en este caso, no dependerán de nosotros._









Российские войска не уйдут из Беларуси при любом сценарии


Почему белаауский правитель не торопится с отправкой войск в Украину. Война в Украине д




belprauda.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya cacao mental que tiene la gente. No saben ,) No contestan a una pregunta muy sencillita.

Me congratulo que aunque con pocos participantes lo mayoritario sea que repugnan las tres "celebridades"

Y qué opinan los contertulios de este hilo?






__





Aclarando la ideología de Burbuja (2). A quien admiran los partidarios y contrarios de Putin? A Hitler, a Stalin, a ninguno?


Vamos a aclarar las cosas.




www.burbuja.info






*Aclarando la ideología de Burbuja (2). A quien admiran los partidarios y contrarios de Putin? A Hitler, a Stalin, a ninguno?*


----------



## terro6666 (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tengo ni idea del plan de Putin. Ni yo ni nadie.



Pero es magistral


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Eso han sido 20 muertos, en este caso rusos, en aproximadamente 1 minuto.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que dices. Esto es un artçiculo de un periódico bielorruso:
> 
> *¿Por qué el gobernante bielorruso no tiene prisa por enviar tropas a Ucrania?*
> 
> ...



No sé si es problema de traducción automática , pero _*Lukashenka*_ me ha recordado a esto


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Joer Chusko, cualquier mermao que vea este hilo pensará que los ukras van a conquistar Moscú.

Mis dieses por el esfuerzo. Solo vidreocs y afotos de ruskis churruscaos y ni uno solo de los ukras del batallón nazi que también palman..

Nominao al desinformador del año.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Cada vez está más claro:


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Joer Chusko, cualquier mermao que vea este hilo pensará que los ukras van a conquistar Moscú.
> 
> Mis dieses por el esfuerzo. Solo vidreocs y afotos de ruskis churruscaos y ni uno solo de los ukras del batallón nazi que también palman..
> 
> Nominao al desinformador del año.



No hay videos de ucranianos derrotados porque el enano del bótox tan orgulloso que está de su operación de dasnazificación, le esconde a su pueblo que está en guerra. Payaso mermado.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Joer Chusko, cualquier mermao que vea este hilo pensará que los ukras van a conquistar Moscú.
> 
> Mis dieses por el esfuerzo. Solo vidreocs y afotos de ruskis churruscaos y ni uno solo de los ukras del batallón nazi que también palman..
> 
> Nominao al desinformador del año.



Si te hubieras leído el hilo, verías que aquí siempre decimos que los ucras deben de tener las bajas de los rusos multiplicadas por 3, entre combatientes y civiles.

El tema es que los ucras juegan en casa, para defender su calle, sus casa y sus familias, así que no se van a marchar.

A ver lo que aguantan los rusos con este nivel de pérdidas.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Un poco más del tipo que comenta el mantenimiento del equipamiento ruso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Joer Chusko, cualquier mermao que vea este hilo pensará que los ukras van a conquistar Moscú.
> 
> Mis dieses por el esfuerzo. Solo vidreocs y afotos de ruskis churruscaos y ni uno solo de los ukras del batallón nazi que también palman..
> 
> Nominao al desinformador del año.



es que estan sufriendo mas bajas los rusos es evidente,,mas con su misera planificacion


----------



## terro6666 (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si más, pero exportar a países que tienen 1000 millones de habitantes es mejor negocio a la larga, que exportar a uno de 80 envejecido.



Si 1000 millones de los cuales el 90% tienen que cagar en la calle y tirar los muertos al río, negociaco


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los rusos abandonan a sus muertos, abono para las cosechas de girasoles


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Stugna funciona. Nuestros soldados destruyeron el equipo enemigo.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro:



Ninguno de estos analistas se ha enterado de que es todo parte del plan


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos abandonan a sus muertos, abono para las cosechas de girasoles



El problema que veo es que casco y botas no son biodegradables, Por lo demás, bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Eso han sido 20 muertos, en este caso rusos, en aproximadamente 1 minuto.



para estar bajo asedio siguen teniendo municion para el BTR4 y internet para colgar los videos


----------



## machinaexdeus (20 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo creo que el propio presidente de Bielorusia, al ver como están yendo las cosas no quiere meterse en el fregao y ha ordenado el sabotaje de tapadillo. Lo lleva claro, Putin lo lleva a Siberia, es lo que tiene tratar con matones.




Lukashenko ya las tuvo con Putin hace dos años.

El 25 de junio de 2020, el presidente Lukashenko acusó abiertamente a los gobiernos de Polonia y Rusia de intentar interferir en las elecciones. El gobierno ruso desestimó dicha hipótesis. El 29 de julio, las fuerzas del orden de Bielorrusia detuvieron a 33 ciudadanos rusos pertenecientes al Grupo Wagner5354 por intentar desestabilizar la situación en el país ante las elecciones presidenciales. El gobierno ruso negó formar parte de una conspiración para derrocar al gobierno de Lukashenko, pero el mandatario acusó a Rusia de mentir y el Ejército bielorruso incluso tomó la decisión de movilizar a 3000 soldados ante el temor de una invasión rusa.



«Lukashenko agita el fantasma de la conspiración rusa para evitar su derrota electoral en Bielorrusia». Diario ABC. 

«Bielorrusia acusa a contratistas rusos de planear atentados». Associated Press. 

«Bielorrusia anuncia detención de 33 rusos por sabotaje en vísperas de las presidenciales». Sputnik Mundo. 

«Moscú niega nexos entre los 33 rusos detenidos en Minsk y la oposición bielorrusa». Agencia EFE. 

«Lukashenko planta cara a Rusia y afirma que no va a robar los votos de nadie». Agencia EFE. 

«Bielorrusia movilizará 3.000 soldados por preocupaciones de posible invasión rusa». Noticias de Israel. 










Elecciones presidenciales de Bielorrusia de 2020 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







edito, que esto es interesante:

04 Ago 2020


Un oficial militar de Bielorrusia confirmó en a _Defence Blog_ el 4 de agosto que el Ministerio de Defensa de la República de Bielorrusia movilizará a sus reservistas militares, pero no se proporcionó información sobre la causa y el número de posibles reservistas.

Fuentes locales también dijeron que el Ministerio de Defensa de ese país tiene previsto movilizar hasta 3.000 militares.

Sin embargo, _Belaruspartisan.by_ informó de que los residentes de la región de Vitebsk, región fronteriza con Rusia, reciben llamadas y tarjetas de reclutamiento de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar. Las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar informan sobre la movilización de hombres menores de 35 años, que anteriormente sirvieron en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Los ex militares deben presentarse en los puntos de reunión el 10 de agosto, es decir, el día después de la votación en las elecciones presidenciales. Está previsto que los reclutas sean enviados a un campo de entrenamiento de 25 días.

Además, el ejército de Bielorrusia está desplegando tropas adicionales en la frontera con Rusia por motivos de prevenir una posible invasión.

*Bielorrusia teme que Rusia pueda aprovecharse de la inestabilidad del país y llevar a cabo el mismo escenario ucraniano para ocupar parte de los territorios antes de las elecciones presidenciales de agosto*.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En la Federación Rusa, los simples mortales ya no pueden retirar rublos del cajero automático Sberbank más común, que se encuentra en la entrada. Según un empleado de la corte donde se encuentra el cajero automático, solo quienes trabajan allí pueden retirar dinero.


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la Federación Rusa, los simples mortales ya no pueden retirar rublos del cajero automático Sberbank más común, que se encuentra en la entrada. Según un empleado de la corte donde se encuentra el cajero automático, solo quienes trabajan allí pueden retirar dinero.



Pues les van a ahcer falta muchos para comprar azúcar...



https://online.metro-cc.ru/search?q=%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D1%80&order=popularity_desc&from=under_search


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Europa es un concepto geográfico. Todo lo que hay al oeste de los Urales es tan Europa como la península escandinava, la itálica o la ibérica.
> 
> En efecto, Asia menor, como su propio nombre indica, no es Europa, es Asia



En mi humilde opinión Europa es algo más que un concepto geográfico. Creo que también tiene un concepto jurídico de espacio de libertad y seguridad, algo que la horda no sabe lo que significa ni tiene pinta de que puedan llegar a saberlo en al menos cien años más.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Más


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Por lo pronto Anatolia se considera Asia. Y Rusia será Europa pero no como Polonia y España.



Es bastante debatido el tema ese, a mí personalmente no considerar Turquía como parte de Europa me parece un auténtico malabarismo, no sólo por estar prácticamente rodeada de territorio europeo (Chipre, Georgia, Armenia, Azerbaiyán) y tener 2 territorios en suelo claramente europeo (Chipre del Norte y oeste de Estambul).





En el siglo XIX se dieron los nacionalismos europeos donde se fue formando el concepto de Europa, que todos achacaban a la descendencia de las antiguas Grecia y Roma, que son las cunas del pensamiento y modo de civilización europeas. Un buen número de viejas polis y pensadores griegos están situadas en Anatolia: Mileto, Éfeso, Pérgamo, Sínope, Troya, Esmirna, Trapezunta... La capital del viejo Imperio Romano de Oriente (potencia europea medieval por excelencia) es la actual Estambul (Turquía). Las viejas polis griegas están bastante extendidas por toda Anatolia, generalmente por la costa, aunque también las hay por el interior. Gran parte de la mitología o historia griega tiene raíces en Anatolia, véase la Ilíada. Uno de los órdenes arquitectónicos clásicos europeos es el Jónico, que también estaba en Anatolia. La historia del Imperio Otomano está extremadamente ligada a Europa y eso se puede ver en cosas como arquitectura, música, religión, cocina, raza...

Para mí, decir que todo ese territorio no pertenece a Europa, es mandar a otro continente milenios de civilización europea. No es un territorio como puedan ser Líbano, Irak o Siria, donde también había polis o civilizaciones estrechamente relacionadas con europa, pero que en la práctica apenas han tenido relación con europa a lo largo de los siglos, y es que se les ve en otros conceptos que son diferentes: pensamiento, arquitectura, arte, música... Con Turquía se ve una relación muy clara, más aún si la comparamos a países del este y sur de Europa.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Mariupol resiste de momento. Por las noches salen a cazar rusos:


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Alemania es un país con una respuesta tan decepcionante que se puede considerar que está ayudando a los rusos, a pesar de que de palabra condenen todos sus actos.



Por el gas?, ya lo cortará en Abril que ahora hace frio todavia. A Alemania la ha pillado un poco en bragas, se estaba preparando para la autosuficiencia pero en un lustro, pero si esto se alarga cortara el gas ruso en unas semanas. GNl no hay para todos en Europa central, al menos con las calefacciones. todavia en marcha, Alemania no tiene aun una regasificadora. Y tampoco hay tanta prisa no parece que Ucrania vaya a colapsar

Por es por la armas? Ya ha enviado armas a Ucrania y no se sabe lo que puede estar llevando.



Los anglos poco tienen que perder y estaban demasiado ansiosos por la guerra, también hay que llevar cuidado con eso que ya les han jodido 2 veces.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Buena barbacoa…


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 300 KIAs al día son 1000 bajas al día. Los usanos saben que las cifras de bajas rusas son de asustar, mucho más allá de lo que se ha hablado.



de asustar o no, lo único que no escasea en ese ejército es precisamente carne de cañón

el ejemplo es mariupol, sino lo conquistan hoy, pues mañana, con bajas terribles y dejando la ciudad reducida a puro escombro (vamos, que conquistarán un montón de escombros)









Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com





ahí se estiman que ya se han zumbado a la mitad de vehículos blindados y tanques comprometidos en la ofensiva, guay, pero la artillería sigue dando la turra y la armada sigue tirando misiles desde barcos y submarinos, por no hablar de la aviación, que algo les pasa que no terminan de usarla... (les petan el caca cada vez que vuelan sobre ucrania??)

el caso es que solo tienen que esperar a ir reduciendo a escombros ciudad tras ciudad, que la población civil pase hambre y miedo, reemplazar las tropas mermadas y mover menos las líneas sin un apoyo táctico


por eso estamos viendo que los bielorusos van a entrar en la guerra, porque quieren acelerar el proceso, evitar en lo posible suministros al ejercito ucraniano y reforzar los frentes mermados


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



pues lo mismo sí que vemos un golpe de estado en bielorusia después de todo, eh?


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Alemania en este aspecto deja mucho que desear, por bastantes motivos:
> a) Tiene un "polvorín" interno (cerca de 3 millones de rusoparlantes, muchos rusos pero también ukras)​b) Miedo a no confundirse, lo que lleva a la tibieza. Ojo, que la inacción puede ser otra forma de "no acertar". Si Alemania se confuniese, saben que hay un montón de escopetas cargadas para arremeter contra ellos.​c) _Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft_ (economía, economía, economía). El gas no es sólo para calentarse, también para arrancar centrales de ciclo combinado cuando las renovables están "perezosas", para la industria, etc.). Mucha dependencia.​d) El tema del Nord Stream y las inversiones ya realizadas.​e) Kohl, Schroeder y Merkel hicieron la apuesta de la vía diplomática, del acercamiento y de la colaboración con Putinia, cosa que se ha demostrado inviable​f) Con una mayor implicación puede proporcionar la excusa perfecta para consumo interno de Putin: "¿Veis? Os lo dije, los alemanes otra vez".​​Hay un montón de factores por los que Alemania no se va a pringar las manos.
> Te puedo asegurar que son capaces de presionar a Zelensky para hacer un "por la (pseudo)paz un avemaría" y hacerle firmar un acuerdo en el que Ukrania se quedaría con el 50% del territorio
> .
> ...



Alemania no necesita el gas para generar electricidad puedo hacerlo perfectamente con carbón. No es como España.

Que es pringarse? Que declare la guerra a Rusia? Si es cortar el gas y petroleo tranquilos que lo hará en unas semanas.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buena barbacoa…



El gran debate en Ucrania ahora mismo es si el ruso hay que hacerlo mucho, al punto o vuelta y vuelta.


----------



## Chaini (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> He puesto un articulo unas paginas atras que hablan de las morgues en Biorrusia y segun dicen esta lleno de cadaveres de rusos y especialmente chechenos, te recomiendo su lectura



No puedo seguir el hilo pero dudo que Kadyrov este en Ucrania como anuncian algunos medios. Al menos hasta que no quede ni un soldado ucraniano armado, huele a cobarde desde aqui. Esta dirigiendo a sus "soldados" por Facetime desde su palacio de Grozny, zampando torrijas chechenas.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mariupol resiste de momento. Por las noches salen a cazar rusos:



Está ya a punto a punto de caer. 1 mes y 25000 bajas más tarde, una ciudad fronteriza y rodeada por todos lados. Un caso que se estudiará en todas las escuelas de guerra del mundo.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

el momento en que un tanque ruso (parece ser una variante T-72) es alcanzado por fuego ucraniano, se quita la torreta y se destruye el vehículo


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Se ver arder el tanque tras el impacto y unos segundos después se oye como explota la Santa Bárbara. Si había alguien dentro, no ha podido sobrevivir.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania está peleando bien pero no tiene recursos infinitos de equipo. Es por eso que uno de los expertos militares más renombrados de Polonia 
@wolski_jaros
propone que Polonia done 61 de sus tanques T-72M1, 280 BMP-1 IFV y 48 obuses autopropulsados 2S1. Reabastecería 2 brigadas mecánicas



ole por los polacos


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Joder vaya trampa enorme.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Todo esto es Europa, y una buena parte de Rusia (con más de la mitad de su población) forma parte de ella:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991080



Y una polla como una olla van a ser los turcos, los azerbaiyanos o parte de Kazajistán Europa¡¡¡


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Europa es un concepto geográfico. ...



Y político y cultural; y una cosa es el continente europeo y otra Europa como realidad político/cultural que es a lo que nos estamos refiriendo.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión Europa es algo más que un concepto geográfico. Creo que también tiene un concepto jurídico de espacio de libertad y seguridad, algo que la horda no sabe lo que significa ni tiene pinta de que puedan llegar a saberlo en al menos cien años más.



Dejaos de rollos. Lo único europeo que hay en Rusia es el Hermitage y porque Catalina la Grande era Prusiana.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

En Kiev y alrededores, los ucras han prohibido tomar imágenes y videos con el móvil. ¡ojo! solo allí. Lo mismo están preparando una sorpresa sobre ese saliente tan expuesto que tienen por allí los rusos:


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión Europa es algo más que un concepto geográfico. Creo que también tiene un concepto jurídico de espacio de libertad y seguridad, algo que la horda no sabe lo que significa ni tiene pinta de que puedan llegar a saberlo en al menos cien años más.



Estoy de acuerdo. Ahora mismo Europa termina en el Dnieper y no en los Urales.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El gran debate en Ucrania ahora mismo es si el ruso hay que hacerlo mucho, al punto o vuelta y vuelta.



Yo pensaba que los iban a recibir con flores...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Actualizado el conteo:









Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es bastante debatido el tema ese, a mí personalmente no considerar Turquía como parte de Europa me parece un auténtico malabarismo, no sólo por estar prácticamente rodeada de territorio europeo (Chipre, Georgia, Armenia, Azerbaiyán) y tener 2 territorios en suelo claramente europeo (Chipre del Norte y oeste de Estambul).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991340
> 
> ...



Eso era cierto hasta que llego el islam y arraso con todo, igual que en el norte de África, por cierto. Por lo que ahora son paises musulmanes, ergo somos agua y aceite, y a las pruebas me remito, que hace especialmente sanguinarios y temibles a los chechenos? si, exacto, eso, que son musulmanes que van a matar cristianos y no tendrán miramiento alguno con ellos.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de "portátiles" mágicos:


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que dices. Esto es un artçiculo de un periódico bielorruso:
> 
> *¿Por qué el gobernante bielorruso no tiene prisa por enviar tropas a Ucrania?*
> 
> ...



ostia, te imaginas que lukasenko se hace un puigdemont y el nuevo gobierno bieloruso entra en guerra, pero en apoyo de ucrania?!

este plot twist sería la puta risa


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Actualizado el conteo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante han perdido entre las tropas de invasion un 50% de vehiculos blindados y un 40 % de tanques en 3 semanas, vaya ostion

La mitad de su flota de helicópteros y el 30% de tropas de infanteria


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El problema que veo es que casco y botas no son biodegradables, Por lo demás, bien.



Si las botas son de piel son bio...


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Actualizado el conteo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a este paso, vamos a cambiar "carne de cañón" por "ruso en ucrania"


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Interesante han perdido entre las tropas de invasion un 50% de vehiculos blindados y un 40 % de tanques en 3 semanas, vaya ostion
> 
> La mitad de su flota de helicópteros y el 30% de tropas de infanteria



Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Igual dividiendo entre 2, que ya es una cifra terrible....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Eso era cierto hasta que llego el islam y arraso con todo, igual que en el norte de África, por cierto. Por lo que ahora son paises musulmanes, ergo somos agua y aceite, y a las pruebas me remito, que hace especialmente sanguinarios y temibles a los chechenos? si, exacto, eso, que son musulmanes que van a matar cristianos y no tendrán miramiento alguno con ellos.



Los chechenos son puro humo y propaganda. También son países de mayoría musulmana Albania, Kosovo y Bosnia y Herzegovina, y son parte de Europa (indiscutiblemente), la religión no tiene mucho que ver, porque cuando se fundó la civilización europea en Grecia, el cristianismo (y el islam) aún ni existían, eso sólo cogió tirón en la parte final del Imperio Romano.


----------



## moncton (20 Mar 2022)

Muy interesante lo que dice el general usano en el video

Primero que en 1 semana como mucho, rusia alcanzara el punto en que el ejercito invasor pierde la iniciativa y tambien cuestiona el dato de que el ejercito ruso tenga 900.000 efectivos. Cree que la cultura de corrupcion rusa y la costumbre de generar informes falsos ha creado una situacion donde las unidades recibian presupuesto segun el numero de soldados en el papel y que no se corresponderia con la realidad. Dice que seguramente no tengan mas de 500.000 soldados, por eso esta pidiendo ayuda a Siria y otros


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Nadie sabe lo que está pasando en Ucrania...
Lo de la UE no es democracia y los ciudadanos no disfrutamos de una prensa LIBRE. Todo son especulaciones interesadas.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los chechenos son puro humo y propaganda. También son países de mayoría musulmana Albania, Kosovo y Bosnia y Herzegovina, y son parte de Europa (indiscutiblemente), la religión no tiene mucho que ver, porque cuando se fundó la civilización europea en Grecia, el cristianismo (y el islam) aún ni existían, eso sólo cogió tirón en la parte final del Imperio Romano.



La guerra de Los Balcanes, que fue una guerra de religión digan lo que digan, no esta de acuerdo contigo. Por no mencionar que esa semilla de la discordia dentro de Europa la puso el imperio otomano, y que seguirá dando disgustos si no nos deshacemos (si, no hay otra solución) de ellos.

pd. al final del imperio romano... hace casi 2.000 años, casi ná¡¡ ayer como quien dice


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Igual dividiendo entre 2, que ya es una cifra terrible....



Son datos muy similares a los que expone Oryx, y este hombre contrasta las perdidas con lo numeros de serie e identificaciones de vehiculos y aeronaves etc. Por lo que es posible que sean datos reales


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es bastante debatido el tema ese, a mí personalmente no considerar Turquía como parte de Europa me parece un auténtico malabarismo, no sólo por estar prácticamente rodeada de territorio europeo (Chipre, Georgia, Armenia, Azerbaiyán) y tener 2 territorios en suelo claramente europeo (Chipre del Norte y oeste de Estambul).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991340
> 
> ...



En el aspecto geográfico se podría llegar a considerar a Turquía como Europa, pero no en el cultural. En 1453 se produjo la toma de Constantinopla por los turcos, que no son un pueblo de origen europeo. Son orientales. Ese año, 1453 y la toma de Constantinopla son los eventos históricos que sirven para diferenciar la Edad Media de la Edad Moderna.

En mi opinión Turquía no es Europa, y no lo es por un motivo cultural y religioso. Son musulmanes a un paso de caer en la radicalización religiosa más absoluta. Hay que tener cuidado con esas cosas.


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Un tacto exquisito el de los rusos desnazificando, comparable a realizar operaciones de neurocirugía con una retro-excavadora.

Mirad los videos.









Russian Soldiers Took Their City, Then Their Homes


As Russian forces pushed toward Kyiv, they stormed an apartment complex in a nearby suburb and held residents hostage. Some of it was caught on camera.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buena barbacoa…


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Respecto al pago en rupias, y en rublos, ¿sabes como se hacían antes? ¿sabes qué supone?.... No, no es un problema para Rusia, ni para la India... esos pagos se hacían en dólares: desdolarización... lo tienes frente a tus ojos




creo que no lo entiendes muy bien, pongamos que efectivamente rusia acepte rupias, que puede hacer con ellas? comprar abono de las playas indias?

el unico pais que te aceptaria rupias es la propia india, y no hay nada que produzca india que pueda servir a putin


seria como volver al trueque


la gente quiere dolares, euros, libras y luego ya oros criptos y demas


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Esto es de ayer. Los ruskies se cargaron mínimo 100 ukras de vellón. Hablan de 80. Algunos hablan que pueden llegar a 200.
_«Ukraine War: What happened on day 24? Dozens of Ukrainian soldiers are feared to have been killed after a military base in Mykolaiv was attacked.»_


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Este es un vídeo de un medio _cagaplayas_. Esto huele poco a poco a escalada.
Se muestran las armas "más tochas" que ha empleado Putinia en Ukrania. Merece la pena verlo, aunque ya se sabe de qué lado está India en este asunto.
_Kinzhal Hypersonic to Iskander missiles: List of weapons Russia is using to pound Ukraine_


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor del ejército ucraniano teme una ofensiva bielorrusa en la región de Volyn en el noroeste #Ukraine . Se espera un ataque en los próximos dos días. "El riesgo se evalúa como alto" - FOCUS


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Desde la barra del bar he calculado el peso total de la chatarra destruida.

96 aviones + 476 tanques + 1487 blindados de tropa = 2059 unidades. 

74 MLRS + 60 fuel tanks + 44 anti aircraft + 12 special eq = 190 unidades.

3 barcos.

Ahora multipliquemos las 2249 unidades por un peso medio aproximado de 10 tm = 22490 Tm = 22 490 000 kg.

A un euro el kilo de acero chatarra salen 22 490 000 euros.

¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania no necesita el gas para generar electricidad puedo hacerlo perfectamente con carbón. No es como España.
> 
> Que es pringarse? Que declare la guerra a Rusia? Si es cortar el gas y petroleo tranquilos que lo hará en unas semanas.



Es Usted un máquina. Intento argumentar punto por punto, y Usted me pone de "vuelta y media" con 40 palabras.
Hasta en eso son Ustedes superiores al resto.
Por cierto, deje el vino y viaje o lea más.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Dos vehículos rusos ardiendo tras ser destruidos por las fuerzas ucranianas. La ubicación es Moshchun, oblast de Kiev.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

EUROPI[QUOTE="p_pin dijo:


>




radio maduro y sin ninguna prueba

buenas tragaderas tienes


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los defensores ucranianos avanzan contra los invasores fascistas rusos al noroeste de Kiev.
Puede haber un envolvimiento de rusos?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En el aspecto geográfico se podría llegar a considerar a Turquía como Europa, pero no en el cultural. En 1453 se produjo la toma de Constantinopla por los turcos, que no son un pueblo de origen europeo. Son orientales. Ese año, 1453 y la toma de Constantinopla son los eventos históricos que sirven para diferenciar la Edad Media de la Edad Moderna.
> 
> En mi opinión Turquía no es Europa, y no lo es por un motivo cultural y religioso. Son musulmanes a un paso de caer en la radicalización religiosa más absoluta. Hay que tener cuidado con esas cosas.





Agropecuario dijo:


> La guerra de Los Balcanes, que fue una guerra de religión digan lo que digan, no esta de acuerdo contigo. Por no mencionar que esa semilla de la discordia dentro de Europa la puso el imperio otomano, y que seguirá dando disgustos si no nos deshacemos (si, no hay otra solución) de ellos.
> 
> pd. al final del imperio romano... hace casi 2.000 años, casi ná¡¡ ayer como quien dice



El argumentario más habitual para decir que no son europeos consiste en decir que son musulmanes, a eso se reduce todo siempre y eso es algo que poco tiene que ver con Europa en su nacimiento.

En lo cultural o racial son idénticos a lo que te puedas encontrar por el sur de Europa (Grecia, Albania, sur de España, sur de Italia, Malta...), buena forma de verlo es observar selecciones de fútbol o programas de TV a pie de calle. Si bien hay cierto número de gente con rasgos obviamente asiáticos, tienes un porcentaje enorme de población de apariencia claramente europea:






En lo cultural, pues si miras la arquitectura turca te encuentras que bebe mucho más de la europea que de la asiática, mucho de ello es directamente una continuación del estilo arquitectónico del Imperio Bizantino. Véase la siguiente imágen, de Safranbolu (en el interior del norte de la Anatolia), tejados de teja y entramados en paredes, como puedas encontrarte en numerosos territorios del oeste de Europa.




En música tienes estilos parecidos a lo que hay en los Balcanes o Rusia, es una mezcla de todo un poco.

En gastronomía es casi idéntico a Grecia/Bulgaria y parecido al resto de países mediterráneos, aunque con toques asiáticos: Gastronomía de Turquía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. Sus licores tradicionales están también basados en el anís (Raki), como es el caso del resto de países europeos mediterráneos (ouzo, anís, pastis, sambuca...)




Su historia está estrechamente ligada a Europa durante los siglos, ya no sólo por el imperio otomano, sino previamente por Grecia, Roma, Bizancio...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Mar 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM VOX debería presentar una moción de censura contra el autócrata Putin español, Pedro Cumfraudez !! Por lo de Marruecos y la tesis doctoral...


https://www.vozpopuli.com/opinion/elecciones-generales-20.html La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola Nuestro General Pedro Franco Castejón




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que dice el general usano en el video
> 
> Primero que en 1 semana como mucho, rusia alcanzara el punto en que el ejercito invasor pierde la iniciativa y tambien cuestiona el dato de que el ejercito ruso tenga 900.000 efectivos. Cree que la cultura de corrupcion rusa y la costumbre de generar informes falsos ha creado una situacion donde las unidades recibian presupuesto segun el numero de soldados en el papel y que no se corresponderia con la realidad. Dice que seguramente no tengan mas de 500.000 soldados, por eso esta pidiendo ayuda a Siria y otros



ostia
que rusia ha metido a casi todo su ejército en ucrania y ya no le quedan más para reforzar??

    


esto explicaría aun más que putin esté tan cabreado y metiendo en chirona a medio kgb o comosellame


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Graves pérdidas de VDV rusos en Izyum, ya que se destruyeron al menos 8 BMD durante un Empuje en la ciudad y durante otro Empuje que fue completamente enrutado, se eliminaron otros 5 BMD, 2 MT-LB y el vehículo de comando y control.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El argumentario más habitual para decir que no son europeos consiste en decir que son musulmanes, a eso se reduce todo siempre y eso es algo que poco tiene que ver con Europa en su nacimiento.
> 
> En lo cultural o racial son idénticos a lo que te puedas encontrar por el sur de Europa (Grecia, Albania, sur de España, sur de Italia, Malta...), buena forma de verlo es observar selecciones de fútbol o programas de TV a pie de calle. Si bien hay cierto número de gente con rasgos obviamente asiáticos, tienes un porcentaje enorme de población de apariencia claramente europea:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991394
> ...



Que parte de lo que te estamos diciendo de que la diferencia no es genética si no cultural no entiendes??

pd. ¿Por qué crees que se llevan mal Grecia y Turquía?¿España y Marruecos? ¿Georgia con sus vecinos?¿Porque son perseguidos los cristianos en África? etc...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los defensores ucranianos avanzan contra los invasores fascistas rusos al noroeste de Kiev.
> Puede haber un envolvimiento de rusos?



el problema es que las carreteras son horribles y dede bielorusia la artilleria rusa puede acribillarte con impunidad,,ya que si respondes el lukashenko ese


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Que parte de lo que te estamos diciendo de que la diferencia no es genética si no cultural no entiendes??
> 
> pd. ¿Por qué crees que se llevan mal Grecia y Turquía?¿España y Marruecos? ¿Georgia con sus vecinos?¿Porque son perseguidos los cristianos en África? etc...



Entonces Bosnia no es europa tampoco, ni Albania.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entonces Bosnia no es europa tampoco, ni Albania.



Te refieres a la geográficamente o en el aspecto político/cultural? porque te adelante que geográficamente si, pero en lo otro pues hay mucha tela que cortar ...


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que está pasando en Ucrania...
> Lo de la UE no es democracia y los ciudadanos no disfrutamos de una prensa LIBRE. Todo son especulaciones interesadas.



No como los rusos, ellos sí que son libres


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son datos muy similares a los que expone Oryx, y este hombre contrasta las perdidas con lo numeros de serie e identificaciones de vehiculos y aeronaves etc. Por lo que es posible que sean datos reales



ojalá.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Esto es de ayer. Los ruskies se cargaron mínimo 100 ukras de vellón. Hablan de 80. Algunos hablan que pueden llegar a 200.
> _«Ukraine War: What happened on day 24? Dozens of Ukrainian soldiers are feared to have been killed after a military base in Mykolaiv was attacked.»_



Sí. Han salido varios videos donde los rusos han pillado muchos ucras de un solo disparo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No como los rusos, ellos sí que son libres



Pues no lo sé. Pero el que diga en Occidente que es un hombre libre es un gilipollas de tamaño sideral...


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues no lo sé. Pero el que diga en Occidente que es un hombre libre es un gilipollas de tamaño sideral...



Puedes poner un ejemplo de lugar/pais/zona con esa libertad que ansias??


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los defensores ucranianos avanzan contra los invasores fascistas rusos al noroeste de Kiev.
> Puede haber un envolvimiento de rusos?



Por eso no dejarían hacer videos en la zona. Si la contraofensiva está bien montada, el embolsamiento puede ser brutal. Ahora que me vais a dejar que no esté seguro de que los ucras puedan montar un embolsamiento en un área tan grande con los medios que tienen. Ojalá.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Los follacabras chechenos (bueno los que han quedado vivos) ya están de vuelta en casa, calentitos.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Graves pérdidas de VDV rusos en Izyum, ya que se destruyeron al menos 8 BMD durante un Empuje en la ciudad y durante otro Empuje que fue completamente enrutado, se eliminaron otros 5 BMD, 2 MT-LB y el vehículo de comando y control.



Lo malo de que sea an Izium es que no sabes si se ha movido al sur el frente de Jarkov o al norte el del Donestk.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Es Usted un máquina. Intento argumentar punto por punto, y Usted me pone de "vuelta y media" con 40 palabras.
> Hasta en eso son Ustedes superiores al resto.
> Por cierto, deje el vino y viaje o lea más.



Solo he puntualizado que no necesita el ciclo combinado para generar electricidad, lo demás ya es discutible y me parece menos relevante.

¿Aparte de dejar de comprar gas y petroleo a Rusia, que lo hará en unas semanas, que más debe hacer Alemania?, Ya ha enviado material militar a Ucrania. Veo a Francia, la mayor potencia militar de la UE, más tibia y con más ganas de pactar con Putin.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Puedes poner un ejemplo de lugar/pais/zona con esa libertad que ansias??



¿ Puedes poner un ejemplo de respeto a la democracia y a los derechos humanos en un país occidental?
En el resto del mundo es igual. Pero al menos no presumen de democracia...El cinismo y la mentira me joden mucho.


----------



## macaco pizpireto (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El misterio es cómo alguien podría haber pensado que Rusia era una superpotencia. La URSS dejó de ser una superpotencia a fines de la década de 1980 y, desde entonces, Rusia ha estado en relativo declive. Está más cerca de España con armas nucleares que de EEUU o China.
> 
> 
> 
> vaya nos tienen calados militarme hablando



No desvariemos, Putin aun no tira un misil nuclear por que tiene tropas ahí y le llegaría la radicación a Bielorusia o Moscú, no me cabe duda.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Después de un par de días de relativa calma, hoy se acumula, tanto el equipamiento ruso destruido como los cadáveres de soldados rusos.



Spoiler: Rusos random


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los follacabras chechenos (bueno los que han quedado vivos) ya están de vuelta en casa, calentitos.



mierda !! se acabaron los tik tok de los chechenos


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

¡Un nuevo lote de estaciones Starlink! Mientras Rusia bloquea el acceso a Internet, Ucrania se abre cada vez más al mundo entero. Ucrania es la verdad. La verdad siempre gana. Gracias, 
@elonmusk
, el Gobierno de Polonia y Orlen.
https://twitter.com/FedorovMykhailo/status/1504907257624109057/photo/1


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Mientras según informan, los ucras avanzan hacia Kherson, el frente civil sigue activo:


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Puedes poner un ejemplo de respeto a la democracia y a los derechos humanos en un país occidental?
> En el resto del mundo es igual. Pero al menos no presumen de democracia...El cinismo y la mentira me joden mucho.



Por favor, este hilo es para otra cosa. Abre otro sobre democracias occidentales y hablamos allí.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Mar 2022)

¿Hay algún dato fiable acerca del tema de los prisioneros de guerra?
Es un aspecto de la guerra del que echo en falta información, aunque sea en números _gordos_.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los follacabras chechenos (bueno los que han quedado vivos) ya están de vuelta en casa, calentitos.



Hay mas fuentes que lo confirman

Los kadyrovitas regresaron de Ucrania a Chechenia. Los destacamentos chechenos fueron retirados de la región de Kiev a Bielorrusia, y desde allí fueron por aire a su tierra natal. Según datos no oficiales, cientos de combatientes del destacamento de Kadyrov fueron asesinados en Ucrania.


----------



## machinaexdeus (20 Mar 2022)

Tienen a media horda fichada. Así les quitan los móviles.


Los especialistas de la 19a brigada de OMSBr de las FA de Rusia. Sistemas de guerra electrónica de Rusia en Donbass. 

Los sistemas de EW de Rusia en Donbass. Los especialistas de la 19a brigada de OMSBr de las FA de Rusia - InformNapalm.org (Español) 


Snipers of the Russian 19th Brigade Enlisted in ‘Somali’ Terrorist Battalion 

Snipers of the Russian 19th Brigade Enlisted in 'Somali' Terrorist Battalion 


‘Drone Company’ of Russian 19th Motorized Rifle Brigade. A story of their Ukrainian ‘trip’ 









'Drone Company' of Russian 19th Motorized Rifle Brigade. A story of their Ukrainian ‘trip’ - InformNapalm.org (English)


Our investigation found information and photos, confirming the presence of another Russian unit in Ukraine. That is a drones company of the 19th motorized brigade




informnapalm.org


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Hay algún dato fiable acerca del tema de los prisioneros de guerra?
> Es un aspecto de la guerra del que echo en falta información, aunque sea en números _gordos_.



Fiable no. Creo haber visto en este hilo que los ucras dicen tener 1000. Pero dudo que los propios ucras sepan el número de rusos que han capturado cada una de sus unidades o grupos de milicianos.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Puedes poner un ejemplo de respeto a la democracia y a los derechos humanos en un país occidental?
> En el resto del mundo es igual. Pero al menos no presumen de democracia...El cinismo y la mentira me joden mucho.



Cuando me respondas, yo he preguntado primero


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Hay algún dato fiable acerca del tema de los prisioneros de guerra?
> Es un aspecto de la guerra del que echo en falta información, aunque sea en números _gordos_.



En las estadísticas q se ponen de las perdidas rusas, hay en este hilo, se habla de 1000 prisioneros rusos aprox. Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine Desconozco la de los ucranianos en manos de los rusos. Si he llegado a leer algun tweet que criticaba que los rusos se estaban llevando poblacion civil a rusia, posiblemente a campos de concentracion, no se que veraz sera esto ultimo


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Hay veces que no vemos los restos de los aviones, que pueden haber caído al mar o al Dnieper, pero sabemos lo que ha pasado por la necrológica:


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los follacabras chechenos (bueno los que han quedado vivos) ya están de vuelta en casa, calentitos.



La Horda da vergüenza ajena. 
Poco a poco las uñas del oso son cortadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

OJO CON ESTO, A PUTIN LE PUEDE QUEDAR POCO TIEMPO

La inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia planean derrocar a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin, según la inteligencia de Ucrania.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es bastante debatido el tema ese, a mí personalmente no considerar Turquía como parte de Europa me parece un auténtico malabarismo, no sólo por estar prácticamente rodeada de territorio europeo (Chipre, Georgia, Armenia, Azerbaiyán) y tener 2 territorios en suelo claramente europeo (Chipre del Norte y oeste de Estambul).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991340
> 
> ...



Pero por discutir podríamos hasta asumir que Europa no es más que Asia Occidental. La cuestión ¿Dónde ponemos los límites de la civilización occidental? Quizás la globalización lo está difuminando todo, países en lo que hasta hace no tanto en la sociedad predominaba un sentimiento que podríamos llamar "bizantino" o "ortodoxo" hoy día se sienten occidentales. Ucrania podría ser un buen ejemplo. Pese a lo que diga el camarada Zhukov hasta la Ucrania oriental parece estar dándolo todo para bascular a Occidente.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¡Un nuevo lote de estaciones Starlink! Mientras Rusia bloquea el acceso a Internet, Ucrania se abre cada vez más al mundo entero. Ucrania es la verdad. La verdad siempre gana. Gracias,
> @elonmusk
> , el Gobierno de Polonia y Orlen.


----------



## gargamelix (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Puedes poner un ejemplo de respeto a la democracia y a los derechos humanos en un país occidental?
> En el resto del mundo es igual. Pero al menos no presumen de democracia...El cinismo y la mentira me joden mucho.



No entiendo, en España la justicia está politizada, a qué debo aspirar yo? a que se despolitice o a que los jueces ya sean directamente los mismos políticos porque es menos hipócrita?

Esto lo veo en muchos floreros, se quejan justamente de los problemas de occidente que son muchos pero luego aspiran a emular países donde esos mismos problemas son mucho peores. No le veo mucho fuste.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO, A PUTIN LE PUEDE QUEDAR POCO TIEMPO
> 
> La inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia planean derrocar a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin, según la inteligencia de Ucrania.



Dudo mucho que esto pase impunemente. Si de verdad hay un golpe de estado pued haber una guerra civil en la HORDA entre los putinejos botoxeros y su oposición


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Dudo mucho que esto pase impunemente. Si de verdad hay un golpe de estado pued haber una guerra civil en la HORDA entre los putinejos botoxeros y su oposición



Dada la situacion militar y economica, no creo que haya resistencia a ese cambio


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pronto Space X será una compañía como Honeywell o Ratheon y producirá armas espaciales.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Otro video de UAV supuestamente de vehículos rusos dañados y abandonados en Kharkiv, incluido el BTR-80.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dada la situacion militar y economica, no creo que haya resistencia a ese cambio



Yo he analizado minuciosamente la historia de la HORDA y la lealtad al KHAN es altísima siempre, ya que no entienden otra cosa que un líder fuerte que les dirija la vida. Además que en la HORDA les llevan comiendo la cabeza durante años con propaganda del KHAN montando en oso y demás y tiene una popularidad enorme como todos los tiranos que han gobernado en la HORDA.


----------



## Chaini (20 Mar 2022)

Os dejo el blog de Wally. Como os comente la ultima entrada es del lunes 14 de este mes




"No os preocupéis por mi seguridad. Ya estoy lejos de la base que fue bombardeada ayer. He estado allí antes, pero brevemente. En esta base se encontraban sus voluntarios extranjeros, entre otros. Los que murieron probablemente nunca vieron soldados rusos. Así es la guerra moderna. Todavía igual de sucia, pero impersonal."












__





La Torche et l'Épée – Foi et Combat







torcheepee.com


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No entiendo, en España la justicia está politizada, a qué debo aspirar yo? a que se despolitice o a que los jueces ya sean directamente los mismos políticos porque es menos hipócrita?
> 
> Esto lo veo en muchos floreros, se quejan justamente de los problemas de occidente que son muchos pero luego aspiran a emular países donde esos mismos problemas son mucho peores. No le veo mucho fuste.



El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Os dejo el blog de Wally. Como os comente la ultima entrada es del lunes 14 de este mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso tampoco demuestra nada, creo que si de verdad estuviera muerto, ese blog estaría mas actualizado que nunca ... aunque nunca se sabe, claro.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...



Que hijo de la GRAN PUTA ERES. Ojalá que pongan un estado de alarma y te encarcelen por traidor


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por eso no dejarían hacer videos en la zona. Si la contraofensiva está bien montada, el embolsamiento puede ser brutal. Ahora que me vais a dejar que no esté seguro de que los ucras puedan montar un embolsamiento en un área tan grande con los medios que tienen. Ojalá.




En realidad no les hace falta, la mera amenaza de embolsarlos puede precipitar rendiciones masivas de orcos y el derrumbe de todo ese frente.
Los orcos no están tan dispuestos a morir por su sátrapa como dicen los follaputines.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...


----------



## Chaini (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Eso tampoco demuestra nada, creo que si de verdad estuviera muerto, ese blog estaría mas actualizado que nunca ... aunque nunca se sabe, claro.



O tal vez quiera pasar mas desapercibido después de lo que paso en Mariupol. Es un trofeo para los rusos. Solo sabemos lo que dicen medios de intoxicación chinos y rusos, nadie ha visto nada. Nadie a mostrado nada.

Solo es mi opinion


----------



## gargamelix (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...



No estoy de acuerdo, ninguno tiene razón. Biden ha metido mano por su propio interés, incluso privado, sí. Putin lo lleva haciendo 20 años, lo mismo y mucho peor. Como siempre el control de los recursos, no puedo justificar a ninguno de ellos dos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Un efecto secundario importante de la invasión de Rusia es la gran pérdida de tropas represivas nacionales de Rusia. En este incidente, lo que parece ser una gran parte de la policía antidisturbios de Vladimir ha sido destruida. ¿Quién golpeará a los manifestantes durante la próxima manifestación allí?


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...



Yo creo que Biden no se esperaba el ataque de Putin. Si no hubiera puesto alguna flota en el mar Negro mucho antes.

La iniciativa es de Putin, Rusia marca el ritmo de la guerra, la OTAN ahora mismo está a verlas venir, y confían demasiado en que las sanciones se crujan la economía rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que Biden no se esperaba el ataque de Putin. Si no hubiera puesto alguna flota en el mar Negro mucho antes.
> 
> La iniciativa es de Putin, Rusia marca el ritmo de la guerra,* la OTAN ahora mismo está a verlas venir,* y confían demasiado en que las sanciones se crujan la economía rusa.



La OTAN le esta saliendo el plan de puta madre, pone carne en primera linea (soldados ucranianos), material militar otan en sus manos y desgaste economico.

La OTAN gana y sin perdidas humanas (hasta ahora)


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO, A PUTIN LE PUEDE QUEDAR POCO TIEMPO
> 
> La inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia planean derrocar a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin, según la inteligencia de Ucrania.



Dudoso, por venir de donde viene. Si lo contara la inteligencia occidental podría tener un pase. En cualquier caso, ojalá.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La OTAN le esta saliendo el plan de puta madre, pone carne en primera linea (soldados ucranianos), material militar otan en sus manos y desgaste economico.
> 
> La OTAN gana y sin perdidas humanas (hasta ahora)



Que hordas turcoasiáticas sanguinarias masacren europeos no beneficia a nadie. La PUTA HORDA criminal está haciendo el ridículo pero no gana nadie por su incompetencia y malas prácticas


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un efecto secundario importante de la invasión de Rusia es la gran pérdida de tropas represivas nacionales de Rusia. En este incidente, lo que parece ser una gran parte de la policía antidisturbios de Vladimir ha sido destruida. ¿Quién golpeará a los manifestantes durante la próxima manifestación allí?



Eso ya la comentó el propio Christo al inicio de la invasión.
Muchas de las primeras bajas rusas, especialmente las que dirigían a las ciudades, eran policías. Lo que demuestra que los rusos estaban convencidos de que sería una operación rápida y que necesirarían a los "polis" para controlar las acciones de la población civil en las grandes ciudades.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La OTAN le esta saliendo el plan de puta madre, pone carne en primera linea (soldados ucranianos), material militar otan en sus manos y desgaste economico.
> 
> La OTAN gana y sin perdidas humanas (hasta ahora)



No veo que la OTAN esté ganando, al menos a nivel militar. Cada semana que pasa, el rojo de los mapas aumenta.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Que parte de lo que te estamos diciendo de que la diferencia no es genética si no cultural no entiendes??
> 
> pd. ¿Por qué crees que se llevan mal Grecia y Turquía?¿España y Marruecos? ¿Georgia con sus vecinos?¿Porque son perseguidos los cristianos en África? etc...



Bueno, ese razonamiento es bastante pobre, porque España no se lleva bien con Gibraltar por ejemplo, y no creo que haya diferencias genéticas o culturales importantes entre ambos. Lo mismo podría decirse históricamente de España con Francia o Portugal, de Rumanía con Hungría o de Francia con Alemania. Lo que comentas son simples problemas fronterizos, como el que puedan tener Marruecos y Argelia, ambos también musulmanes.

Y comentas Georgia, la cual se lleva bien con todos sus vecinos menos Rusia.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo que la OTAN esté ganando, al menos a nivel militar. Cada semana que pasa, el rojo de los mapas aumenta.



El rojo en los mapas aumenta, pero lo estás interpretando mal. Es sangre de soldado ruso lo que ves.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

Y a la mafia, por lo general, le gusta un tipo de economía simple, que pueda controlar fácilmente. El potencial económico ruso está brutalmente desperdiciado, porque claro a los gánster del régimen no les gusta una economía compleja, con unos actores que no controlarían y con los que entrarían en competencia y con los que podrían terminar perdiendo el poder. 

Y a Putin ahora, le queda hacer "autolimpiezas" de desafectos.


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Yo creo que Biden no se esperaba el ataque de Putin*. Si no hubiera puesto alguna flota en el mar Negro mucho antes.
> 
> La iniciativa es de Putin, Rusia marca el ritmo de la guerra, la OTAN ahora mismo está a verlas venir, y confían demasiado en que las sanciones se crujan la economía rusa.



No que va.
Llevaban semanas anunciando que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania...y rusia dismintiendolo.

Diciembre 2021:

*EE UU cree que Rusia planea invadir Ucrania “tan pronto como a principios de 2022”*
*Un documento del servicio de inteligencia cifra en 175.000 soldados el contingente con el que Moscú planea su ofensiva. Biden y Putin abordarán el próximo martes por videoconferencia la tensa situación en la zona









EE UU cree que Rusia planea invadir Ucrania “tan pronto como a principios de 2022”


Un documento del servicio de inteligencia cifra en 175.000 soldados el contingente con el que Moscú planea su ofensiva. Biden y Putin abordarán el próximo martes por videoconferencia la tensa situación en la zona




elpais.com




*


----------



## gargamelix (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dudoso, por venir de donde viene. Si lo contara la inteligencia occidental podría tener un pase. En cualquier caso, ojalá.



Ojalá, pero no va a ser fácil. Primero porque Putin se ha rodeado de gente fiel desde que puso el culo en el sillón y ya ha llovido. Pero además y es importante, China querría dar su visto bueno al sucesor y cuanto más tiempo pase más importante va a ser esta capacidad de influencia China en Rusia.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo que la OTAN esté ganando, al menos a nivel militar. Cada semana que pasa, el rojo de los mapas aumenta.



        la HORDA ha perdido un montón de armamento que no tiene capacidad industrial de reponer y su economía está al borde del colapso, pero TODO ESTO ERA PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO, A PUTIN LE PUEDE QUEDAR POCO TIEMPO
> 
> La inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia planean derrocar a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin, según la inteligencia de Ucrania.



claro, hombre, y lo dicen por tuiter para no alertar a putin ni nada


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Y a la mafia, por lo general, le gusta un tipo de economía simple, que pueda controlar fácilmente. El potencial económico ruso está brutalmente desperdiciado, porque claro a los gánster del régimen no les gusta una economía compleja, con unos actores que no controlarían y con los que entrarían en competencia y con los que podrían terminar perdiendo el poder.
> 
> Y a Putin ahora, le queda hacer "autolimpiezas" de desafectos.



Pero le queda alguno por cepillarse?


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La OTAN le esta saliendo el plan de puta madre, pone carne en primera linea (soldados ucranianos), material militar otan en sus manos y desgaste economico.
> 
> La OTAN gana y sin perdidas humanas (hasta ahora)




No sea Vd. demasiado duro con él, es uno de los escasos follaputines con un ligero soplo interior de autocrítica, y por lo menos no recurre directamente al insulto, solo eso ya es muy de agradecer.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO, A PUTIN LE PUEDE QUEDAR POCO TIEMPO
> 
> La inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia planean derrocar a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin, según la inteligencia de Ucrania.



Ojala, probablemente seria la mejor solucion tal y como estan las cosas.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo que la OTAN esté ganando, al menos a nivel militar. Cada semana que pasa, el rojo de los mapas aumenta.



Hombre, es que si la supuesta segunda potencia mundial (militar) no puede con un pais (en el que se ha metido con todo) de 3a división con el que hace frontera ... apaga y vámonos¡¡¡


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> la HORDA ha perdido un montón de armamento que no tiene capacidad industrial de reponer y su economía está al borde del colapso, pero TODO ESTO ERA PARTE DEL PLAN



Lleváis diciendo que está al borde del colapso c0anto tiempo??


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No que va.
> Llevaban semanas anunciando que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania...y rusia dismintiendolo.
> 
> Diciembre 2021:
> ...



Entonces ya lo daban por hecho, y tenían claro que iban a ser espectadores....


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Lleváis diciendo que está al borde del colapso c0anto tiempo??



La HORDA ya ha aplicado un corralito, pero tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Lleváis diciendo que está al borde del colapso c0anto tiempo??



Desde que empezó la guerra... Pasarán meses y seguirán autoconvenciendose de que Rusia está a punto de colapsar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania captura más Eleron-3 de los que derriba :


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo que la OTAN esté ganando, al menos a nivel militar. Cada semana que pasa, el rojo de los mapas aumenta.



Que Dios te conserve la vista...


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Hombre, es que si la supuesta segunda potencia mundial (militar) no puede con un pais de 3a división con el que hace frontera ... apaga y vámonos¡¡¡



Aquí hay mucho convencido de que no. De ahí el lol del hilo.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Región de Kiev. Vídeo de dron de alta calidac que muestra escabechina a ruskies.
A lo mejor ya lo habéis puesto.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...



Putin cuenta con que en Occidente hay mucho retrasado endófobo como este, pero no suficientemente retrasados para irse a tomar por culo a Rusia y dejarnos a todos en paz.

A todo esto le suman la cretinez de decir que Biden es al mismo tiempo un anciano demente y un estratega genial que nos mete en una guerra económica forzando a Putin a atacar Ucrania. Pero al mismo tiempo Ucrania es Rusia y por eso invade Putin…

Es todo una imbecilidad tras otra…


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Que Dios te conserve la vista...



No se trata de vista, se trata de comparar los mapas de hoy con los de hace 15 días.


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Lleváis diciendo que está al borde del colapso *c0anto tiempo*??



Un poco más de 72 horas.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA ya ha aplicado un corralito, pero tú a lo tuyo.



Y dónde está el colapso?


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho convencido de que no. De ahí el lol del hilo.



Es que llevamos 3 semanas y la cosa la tiene un poco (bastante) empantanada para la superioridad que se le suponía y el recibimiento que se esperaban.

Por poner un ejemplo Alemania invadió Polonia en 1 mes ... mientras invadía el resto de Europa por otro lado.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No sea Vd. demasiado duro con él, es uno de los escasos follaputines con un ligero soplo interior de autocrítica, y por lo menos no recurre directamente al insulto, solo eso ya es muy de agradecer.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Además animo el hilo un poco y os saco de la cámara de eco.


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Lleváis diciendo que está al borde del colapso c0anto tiempo??




¿Ya está Vd. de vuelta?, bienvenido. ¿Quiere que repasemos cuántos follaputines publicaron en burbuja el 25 de febrero que Kiev había caído o que a lo sumo le quedaban 48 horas?.

El colapso de Putinia va a ser brutal, mucho mayor que cuando Gorby. Va a haber un punto de inflexión a nivel militar, social, económico y político.
Cuanto más se alargue este conflicto, mayor será la conmoción que va a generar en toda la Federación. Cuando esto acabe estallarán conflictos en varias republiquetas. Puede que alguna de ellas incluso reciba el apoyo, siempre interesado, de China.
Pero no tengamos prisa, dejemos que siga pasando el tiempo. Aquí todavía podemos solucionar los problemas con un par de billetes más. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Es que llevamos 3 semanas y la cosa la tiene un poco (bastante) empantanada para la superioridad que se le suponía y el recibimiento que se esperaban.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo Alemania invadió Polonia en 1 mes ... mientras invadía el resto de Europa por otro lado.



Entonces cuando colapsará Rusia para que Putin se vea obligado a retirarse?


----------



## gargamelix (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin cuenta con en Occidente hay mucho retrasado endófobo como este, pero no suficientemente retrasados para irse a tomar por culo a Rusia y dejarnos a todos en paz.
> 
> A todo esto le suman la cretinez de decir que Biden es al mismo tiempo un anciano demente y un estratega genial que nos mete en una guerra económica forzando a Putin a atacar Ucrania. Pero al mismo tiempo Ucrania es Rusia y por eso invade Putin…
> 
> Es todo una imbecilidad tras otra…



Putin maneja la propaganda bien, y muchos políticos subnormales de aquí se lo ponen fácil.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces cuando colapsará Rusia para que Putin se vea obligado a retirarse?



No lo se, no tengo esa información, lo que si tengo claro es que esta guerra no es la que se esperaba.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Ya está Vd. de vuelta?, bienvenido. ¿Quiere que repasemos cuántos follaputines publicaron en burbuja el 25 de febrero que Kiev había caído o que a lo sumo le quedaban 48 horas?.
> 
> El colapso de Putinia va a ser brutal, mucho mayor que cuando Gorby. Va a haber un punto de inflexión a nivel militar, social, económico y político.
> Cuanto más se alargue este conflicto, mayor será la conmoción que va a generar en toda la Federación. Cuando esto acabe estallarán conflictos en varias republiquetas. Puede que alguna de ellas incluso reciba el apoyo, siempre interesado, de China.
> ...



Yo no soy ciego a la realidad. Cuando ocurra, si ocurre, te daré la razón. De momento: humo.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho convencido de que no. De ahí el lol del hilo.



Poder, podrá arrasar Ucrania sacando toda la chatarra, reclutas de Siberia y reventando ciudades con artillería. Y arrasando económicamente Rusia y al ejército Turcochino. Qué eso sea ganar y que eso sirva para algo esta por ver.

Eso sí, ya no se oyen las estupideces de los primeros días sobre el trato exquisito a los civiles…al menos esa imbecilidad nos la ahorramos…


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces cuando colapsará Rusia para que Putin se vea obligado a retirarse?




Esos plazos los van a determinar en buena medida los eventos que se produzcan en la "operación militar especial".
Pero no van a pasar años, no nos haremos demasiado viejos, y Dios mediante, todos podremos ser testigos.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se trata de vista, se trata de comparar los mapas de hoy con los de hace 15 días.



Si, pero al ritmo que va nos da navidad de 2028... y honestamente, hace un mes dije que antes de dos meses o bien caía Rusia, o bien caía Putin. Lo sigo pensando.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Poder, podrá arrasar Ucrania sacando toda la chatarra, reclutas de Siberia y reventando ciudades con artillería. Y arrasando económicamente Rusia y al ejército Turcochino. Qué eso sea ganar y que eso sirva para algo esta por ver.
> 
> Eso sí, ya no se oyen las estupideces de los primeros días sobre el trato exquisito a los civiles…al menos esa imbecilidad nos la ahorramos…



Siguen teniendo cuidado con los civiles, si no hubieran arrasado el centro de Mariupol por ejemplo, el cual están limpiando casa por casa los chechens. Por no hablar de que Kiev ya estaría muy bombardeado. Cuando las cifras de civiles son mucho menores que las militares, es que la parte más fuerte del conflicto está teniendo bastante cuidado.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Largo me lo fiais con esa comparación.

Conclusión, no tenéis ni idea.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

No se les puede tomar en serio cuando cada semana te cambían de argumento , la semana que viene uno de los países con más etnias del mundo son capaces de decir que luchan contra el plan kalergi


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Siguen teniendo cuidado con los civiles*, si no hubieran arrasado el centro de Mariupol por ejemplo, el cual están limpiando casa por casa* los chechens.* Por no hablar de que Kiev ya estaría muy bombardeado. Cuando las cifras de civiles son mucho menores que las militares, es que la parte más fuerte del conflicto está teniendo bastante cuidado.



Claro, para eso han encargado a los chechenos esa misión ... son el equivalente a las _feladoras_ de la Cruz Roja patrias¡¡


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Claro, para eso han encargado a los chechenos esa misión ... son el equivalente a las _feladoras_ de la Cruz Roja patrias¡¡



Han encargado esa misión a los chechenos (que no solo) porque tienen mucha experiencia en guerra urbana. No por otra cosa. Además en la propaganda rusa hay miles de vídeos de chechenos rescatando civiles y escoltándolos fuera de Mariupol.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Han encargado esa misión a los chechenos (que no solo) porque tienen mucha experiencia en guerra urbana. No por otra cosa. Además en la propaganda rusa hay miles de vídeos de chechenos rescatando civiles y escoltándolos fuera de Mariupol.



Ya me quedo mas tranquilo, el llamamiento a la guerra santa y demás, debía de ser parte de la preparación para la guerra urbana.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Yo me mojo al menos, y recibiré mi owned cuando sea oportuno. Vosotros habláis en abstracto y sin concretar.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Ya me quedo mas tranquilo



Los que se quedan tranquilos son los civiles, ya que el ejército ucraniano no les dejaba salir de la ciudad....lo demás gilipolleces religiosas imaginarias.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

''Análisis''.


----------



## katiuss (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Han encargado esa misión a los chechenos (que no solo) porque tienen mucha experiencia en guerra urbana. No por otra cosa. Además en la propaganda rusa hay miles de vídeos de chechenos rescatando civiles y escoltándolos fuera de Mariupol.



A parte de los millones de videos salvando vidas tb han encontrado armas de destrucción masiva como los yankees? xD


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los que se quedan tranquilos son los civiles, ya que el ejército ucraniano no les dejaba salir de la ciudad....



A ver si lo pillo, los mismos civiles que estan puteando al ejercito ruso, son a su vez puteados por el ejercito ucraniano, ¿es eso lo que me quieres decir?


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo, los mismos civiles que estan puteando al ejercito ruso, son a su vez puteados por el ejercito ucraniano, ¿es eso lo que me quieres decir?



Hay de todo, esa zona no es tan proukra como el oeste.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Hemos visto en este hilo muchas imágenes de Mariupol.
Bien, veamos como contraste "el estilo" con el que informa WarGonzo sobre Mariupol. Selección del lenguaje empleado y del material gráfico.

verGONZOso

_«En Mariupol, la gente llora al ver el pan. Regresamos de Mariupol, donde entregamos pan de la "Hermandad de Combate" a los residentes de edificios de gran altura en shevchenko Boulevard. Las personas mayores, literalmente, no pudieron contener las lágrimas: hay una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria en la ciudad.»_



_«Refugiados de Mariupol parten hacia Rusia Los refugiados de Mariupol no tratan de salir hacia el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Su elección es clara: la gente no quiere volver a ser rehenes y escudos humanos de los salvajes ciudadanos ucranianos.»_



_«EXCLUSIVA. El jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Chechenia, Ruslan Alkhanov, llegó a Donbass e informó a @wargonzoo sobre la participación de las fuerzas especiales chechenas en la operación "Mariupol Cauldron"»_


Alguien que comenta:
_«Interior minister of a republic on the interior of Russia gives an update about a battle on the exterior to his republic and country… does anyone else think this is strange?»_

Y así con todo.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> A parte de los millones de videos salvando vidas tb han encontrado armas de destrucción masiva como los yankees? xD



De verdad pensáis que los chechenos están violando niñas y matando a sus madres. En serio?


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguen teniendo cuidado con los civiles, si no hubieran arrasado el centro de Mariupol por ejemplo, el cual están limpiando casa por casa los chechens. Por no hablar de que Kiev ya estaría muy bombardeado. Cuando las cifras de civiles son mucho menores que las militares, es que la parte más fuerte del conflicto está teniendo bastante cuidado.



Yo entiendo que tú estés feliz mientras sacan a niños muertos de los escombros porque has asumido un relato y eres un anarquista muy peculiar y esto es para liberar y tal y piensas lo mismo mientras disparan misiles termobáricos contra zonas urbanas.

Tratar de convencerte de que esos niños y civiles muertos no son nazis sería como tratar de convencer a Miguel Ezquerra de que los nazis eran unos criminales…


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> creo que no lo entiendes muy bien, pongamos que efectivamente rusia acepte rupias, que puede hacer con ellas? comprar abono de las playas indias?
> 
> el unico pais que te aceptaria rupias es la propia india, y no hay nada que produzca india que pueda servir a putin
> 
> ...



No, no seas condescendiente, no trates de amoldar la nueva situación a tu visión del asunto

No puedes ser tan cínico de decir que el intercambio en rublos o rupias es malo, y luego decir que "la gente quieres dólares"... por que se contradice

Antes USA (el dólar) tenía un beneficio por que Rusia o India intercambiaran cualquier cosa... y ahora no lo tendrá, no es difícil de entender

India es la quinta economía del mundo, pero según tú, sólo tienen abonos de las playas...

En Diciembre firmaron una treintena de acuerdos









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay de todo, esa zona no es tan proukra como el oeste.



Donde también esta empantanado los ruskis, pero allí es por culpa del batallón Azov ... jolin, que mala suerte, con lo buena gente que son¡¡¡


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De verdad pensáis que los chechenos están violando niñas y matando a sus madres. En serio?



Hombre, visto lo visto de los _follacabras_ en otros conflictos recientes no es una idea muy descabellada, la verdad.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo entiendo que tú estés feliz mientras sacan a niños muertos de los escombros porque has asumido un relato y eres un anarquista muy peculiar y esto es para liberar y tal y piensas lo mismo mientras disparan misiles termobáricos contra zonas urbanas.
> 
> Tratar de convencerte de que esos niños y civiles muertos no son nazis sería como tratar de convencer a Miguel Ezquerra de que los nazis eran unos criminales…



Sigues con el sentimentalismo más infantil. ''Ereh un insensibleh, lo niñoh se muereh''. Pues claro que soy consciente, la guerra es una mierda desde el punto de vista humano. Pero hay que ir más allá hombre, por encima de las pobres víctimas que no tienen culpa de nada, se está disputando una lucha geopolítica y militar, eso es lo que me interesa.

De vez en cuando te podrías acordar también de los niños y personas que murieron durante 8 años en el donbass, por equilibrar el sentimentalismo digo.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De vez en cuando te podrías acordar también de los niños y personas que murieron durante 8 años en el donbass, por equilibrar el sentimentalismo digo.



Es que esa guerra no ha acabado, siguen inmersa en ella y este hilo da fe de ello.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Donde también esta empantanado los ruskis, pero allí es por culpa del batallón Azov ... jolin, que mala suerte, con lo buena gente que son¡¡¡



Empantanados? Pero si está completamente rodeada y solo les queda limpiar el centro de la ciudad...y eso claro que lleva tiempo, si no quieres matar civiles.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Empantanados? Pero si está completamente rodeada y solo les queda limpiar el centro de la ciudad...y eso claro que lleva tiempo, si no quieres matar civiles.



Ahhh que controlan el descampao ... algo es algo, si.

Siguiendo ese razonamiento, yo ahora dentro de un ratico me voy a ir a conquistar parte de las provincias de Murcia, Almería, Granada y Jaén ... sujétame el cubata¡¡¡


----------



## katiuss (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De verdad pensáis que los chechenos están violando niñas y matando a sus madres. En serio?



Espero que no, pero tampoco me creo que todo ucrania fuera un nido de nazis y hubiera que reducir el país a cenizas. ;(


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Para entender lo que ha sucedido en burbuja con las ciberputitas, los terraplanistas, antivaxxsers desquiciados, etc hay que entender que esto es una estrategia de desestabilización radical preparando el terreno a esta guerra. Este docu promete:


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No, no seas condescendiente, no trates de amoldar la nueva situación a tu visión del asunto
> 
> No puedes ser tan cínico de decir que el intercambio en rublos o rupias es malo, y luego decir que "la gente quieres dólares"... por que se contradice
> 
> ...



Estos se creen que en China o India la clase media no crece...que solo tienen Subs y iphones ellos.


----------



## Ungaunga (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El argumentario más habitual para decir que no son europeos consiste en decir que son musulmanes, a eso se reduce todo siempre y eso es algo que poco tiene que ver con Europa en su nacimiento.
> 
> En lo cultural o racial son idénticos a lo que te puedas encontrar por el sur de Europa (Grecia, Albania, sur de España, sur de Italia, Malta...), buena forma de verlo es observar selecciones de fútbol o programas de TV a pie de calle. Si bien hay cierto número de gente con rasgos obviamente asiáticos, tienes un porcentaje enorme de población de apariencia claramente europea:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991394
> ...



Algo muy parecido a eso me dijo un turco en Turquía rodeado de otros turcos. Yo estaba tal que así: . El resto de interlocutores callaban aunque dudo mucho que lo compartieran.

Con el tiempo y dándole vueltas tengo que dar la razón a esa visión. Si solucionamos esas pequeñas diferencias de odio atroz e incondicional entre Turquía y Grecia igual algún día alcancen la buena vecindad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4813








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me













HONK HONK ESPAÑA : ESTA PASANDO. LOS CAMIONEROS ESTAN LIANDO LA VERSION LOCAL. SI TIENE IMPACTO PSICOLOGICO EL BOZINAZO


queria quedar constancia. sacaria un video pero no tengo linea visual directa . PONGO CAMINEROS USA para hacerse una idea https://www.redvoicemedia.com/2022/03/amazing-scenes-from-the-freedom-truckers-convoy-but-the-organizers-are-split-on-approach-and-tactics-videos/ llevan como 1 hora o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo me mojo al menos, y recibiré mi owned cuando sea oportuno. Vosotros habláis en abstracto y sin concretar.




Concretemos pues. 
Se comenta que el gasto diario de la operación militar especial es de 17.000M de euros. 
Ahora se está movilizando desde toda la Federación a todo lo que puede movilizar. Eso, Vd. estará de acuerdo, aumentará el gasto militar, ¿verdad?.

Ahora en vez de aumentarlo, vamos a dar por sentado que esa cifra es propaganda de guerra y dejamos el gasto diario en 10.000M de euros y que los esfuerzos que está acometiendo la Federación no aumentan esa factura.



Rusia tiene un PIB de apenas 1.6 billones de euros. Gastando TODO lo que tiene en la "operación militar especial" tenemos que puede aguantar 160 días. Han pasado 26, quedarían 134 días, lo que nos da la fecha del 1 de agosto para que el guano se apodere de todo.

Pero esto es suponiendo que las cifras son propaganda occidental; de no serlo, la fecha del colapso llegará el 29 de mayo.



La verdad suele estar entre lo que dicen unos y lo que dicen otros, en consecuencia y procurando mantener la objetividad, el colapso económico se producirá entre esas dos fechas, entre el 29 de mayo y el 1 de agosto del Año de Nuestro Señor de 2022.

No obstante, una debacle del ejército putiniano, o la muerte de Putín por cualquier motivo, pueden precipitar los acontecimientos.

Recuerde que lo leyó por primera vez en Burbuja.info





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Espero que no, pero tampoco me creo que todo ucrania fuera un nido de nazis y hubiera que reducir el país a cenizas. ;(



Putin dijo que no habría muchas víctimas civiles, no dijo nada de los edificios. (lol)

_Los otancuñaos del hilo se me van a tirar encima, cojo paraguas._


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No, no seas condescendiente, no trates de amoldar la nueva situación a tu visión del asunto
> 
> No puedes ser tan cínico de decir que el intercambio en rublos o rupias es malo, y luego decir que "la gente quieres dólares"... por que se contradice
> 
> ...



que lata con la India. India nunca sera aliado de Rusia, cuando tiene montones de problemas fronterizos con los chinos (han tenido varias guerras) , de hecho un cambio en la politicas de solo 1 hijo de china tuvo que ser modificada porque la poblacion india se estaba equiparando a la China


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Este es el ideólogo del agit prop y las ciberputitas









Vladislav Surkov - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sigues con el sentimentalismo más infantil. ''Ereh un insensibleh, lo niñoh se muereh''. Pues claro que soy consciente, la guerra es una mierda desde el punto de vista humano. Pero hay que ir más allá hombre, por encima de las pobres víctimas que no tienen culpa de nada, se está disputando una lucha geopolítica y militar, eso es lo que me interesa.
> 
> De vez en cuando te podrías acordar también de los niños y personas que murieron durante 8 años en el donbass, por equilibrar el sentimentalismo digo.



A mi la lucha geopolítica y militar me importa una puta mierda. Lo trágico de cualquier guerra es la muerte de inocentes y la miseria en la que deja a las personas. Lo mismo me vale la vida de un ucraniano que la de un ruso que ha ido a morir por el ego de un puto psicópata como Putin.

Me gusta mirar las estrellas. Es una visión que impresiona el alma y me hace sentir lo pequeño que soy. De niño veía maravillado en la tele el prograa Cosmos de Carl Sagan. Él dijo que el estudio de la Astronomía era un ejercicio de humildad. Nos hacía ver lo que somos, un pequeña mota de polvo suspendida en un rayo de luz. Joder, tan pequeños y a la vez tan grandes. Y todavía estamos en las mismas....¿de veras que después de todo lo que sabemos y hemos vivido como especie merece la pena perder una sola vida en asuntos tribales?

Yo creo que no. Desde la humildad. Sabiendo que soy polvo de estrellas. Resulta todo tan trágico,...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Llama la atención la alta tasa de mortalidad entre los más altos mandos de la Federación Rusa. 6 generales fueron destruidos. Gral. Gen. Tushaev, Gerasimov, Kolesnikov, Sukhovetsky, Mityaev, Teniente General Mordvichev. Decenas de coroneles y otros oficiales. Falta de preparación total, lucha en números y misiles de crucero.

Se rumorea que puede ser por el uso de comunicaciones, tienen que utilizar el 3g/4G de los ucranianos y por ahi los localizan y los zumban


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

Los anglos van a subir el presupuesto en defensa , después de semanas viendo el ridiculo ruso lo inteligente sería bajar el presupuesto ; cuando se acabe la guerra no tendrán ni capacidad de invadir Andorra


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Concretemos pues.
> Se comenta que el gasto diario de la operación militar especial es de 17.000M de euros.
> Ahora se está movilizando desde toda la Federación a todo lo que puede movilizar. Eso, Vd. estará de acuerdo, aumentará el gasto militar, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ...



Olé, ustec al menos se moja y lo argumenta, mis dieses.

Donbass, crimea de vuelta para ucrania. check.
Fecha del colapso ruso 29 de mayo-1 agosto. check

Si nos dices en donde estará el BTC en verano te coronas.
El niño becerra a su lado un mindungi.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Llama la atención la alta tasa de mortalidad entre los más altos mandos de la Federación Rusa. 6 generales fueron destruidos. Gral. Gen. Tushaev, Gerasimov, Kolesnikov, Sukhovetsky, Mityaev, Teniente General Mordvichev. Decenas de coroneles y otros oficiales. Falta de preparación total, lucha en números y misiles de crucero.
> 
> Se rumorea que puede ser por el uso de comunicaciones, tienen que utilizar el 3g/4G de los ucranianos y por ahi los localizan y los zumban




Yo lo que se es que si hay 6 generales liquidados soldados rasos debe haber lo que no está escrito.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi la lucha geopolítica y militar me importa una puta mierda. Lo trágico de cualquier guerra es la muerte de inocentes y la miseria en la que deja a las personas. Lo mismo me vale la vida de un ucraniano que la de un ruso que ha ido a morir por el ego de un puto psicópata como Putin.
> 
> Me gusta mirar las estrellas. Es una visión que impresiona el alma y me hace sentir lo pequeño que soy. De niño veía maravillado en la tele el prograa Cosmos de Carl Sagan. Él dijo que el estudio de la Astronomía era un ejercicio de humildad. Nos hacía ver lo que somos, un pequeña mota de polvo suspendida en un rayo de luz. Joder, tan pequeños y a la vez tan grandes. Y todavía estamos en las mismas....¿de veras que después de todo lo que sabemos y hemos vivido como especie merece la pena perder una sola vida en asuntos tribales?
> 
> Yo creo que no. Desde la humildad. Sabiendo que soy polvo de estrellas. Resulta todo tan trágico,...



En realidad todo forma parte de la naturaleza humana, tanto las guerras como la exploración del espacio. Lo demás es música celestial. Es más, las guerras han ayudado muchísimo a tener la tecnología que utilizas para hacer ese alegato pacifista.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Concretemos pues.
> Se comenta que el gasto diario de la operación militar especial es de 17.000M de euros.
> Ahora se está movilizando desde toda la Federación a todo lo que puede movilizar. Eso, Vd. estará de acuerdo, aumentará el gasto militar, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ...



17000M al día es imposible. Ni usa en Afganistán o Irán gastó ni el 5% de eso (afghanistan debe haber costado 100MM anuales o 300 diarios con los precios y costes de USA). Y los americanos alimentan y atienden a los soldados con líneas logísticas carisimas de mantener, los rusos los tiran a la buena de Dios.


----------



## alb. (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se trata de vista, se trata de comparar los mapas de hoy con los de hace 15 días.



Viendo un mapa sin fecha..¿ Serías capaz de decir de qué día es?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Concretemos pues.
> Se comenta que el gasto diario de la operación militar especial es de 17.000M de euros.
> Ahora se está movilizando desde toda la Federación a todo lo que puede movilizar. Eso, Vd. estará de acuerdo, aumentará el gasto militar, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ...



concretemos pues.....y acto seguido dices una tontería que solo un subnormal puede soltar.

En un día de guerra gastan casi el gasto militar español de un año, y tirando por lo bajo en dos días.

Te pondré un ejemplo para retrasados, pero como tú no llegas a ese nivel no creo que lo comprendas.

Un T90 carro de combate moderno, mejor que los viejos que suelen utilizar en Ucrania para deshacerse de ellos, cuesta 2.300.000 euros.

Según la subnormalada que cuentas, podían destruirles 1000 carros de combate al día, que serían 2. 300 millones, eso todos los días. Todavía tendrían que gastarse 8.000 o 15.000 millones al día.

Que desperdicio de cerebros.









T-90 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Mientras los granjeros, siguen a los suyo


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Viendo un mapa sin fecha..¿ Serías capaz de decir de qué día es?



Sí, si lo comparo con otro anterior que tenga fecha.

Estás diciéndome que los mapas de la inteligencia británica o francesa son falsos también?


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sigues con el sentimentalismo más infantil. ''Ereh un insensibleh, lo niñoh se muereh''. Pues claro que soy consciente, la guerra es una mierda desde el punto de vista humano. Pero hay que ir más allá hombre, por encima de las pobres víctimas que no tienen culpa de nada, se está disputando una lucha geopolítica y militar, eso es lo que me interesa.
> 
> De vez en cuando te podrías acordar también de los niños y personas que murieron durante 8 años en el donbass, por equilibrar el sentimentalismo digo.



Vamos a ver, muchacho, lo pasa aquí es que buscáis cuatro mapas en Internet de la Confederación Polaco-Lituana y del Kanato de Crimea y os creéis que estáis jugando al Risk y que sois Kissinger.

Y entonces os permitís hablar de la condición humana, como si hubierais estado luchando como jabatos en el Sitio de Leningrado y sabéis que los niños y los inocentes mueren en la guerra.

Todo está abstracción y tonterías sobre el anarquismo para justificaros a vosotros mismos que apoyáis una guerra de ocupación y limpieza étnica y que los niños e inocentes mueren por la dinámica brutal de la guerra, que es así, la condición humana y el dolor contra el que no podéis luchar.

Qué está todo inventado.


----------



## Domm (20 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> O tal vez quiera pasar mas desapercibido después de lo que paso en Mariupol. Es un trofeo para los rusos. Solo sabemos lo que dicen medios de intoxicación chinos y rusos, nadie ha visto nada. Nadie a mostrado nada.
> 
> Solo es mi opinion



¿Se puede saber porqué vuestra merced desprecia tanto a los salvajes cheyenes digo chechenos?

¿No será por motivos racionales y/o mal entendida e infundada superioridad moral occidental de tal suerte que os sentís en el Olimpo de los prejuicios contra todos los adeptos a la Madre Rusia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

10.2K viewsSobie Wan Kenobie, 06:49
__

_ 
_ 
The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_

Forwarded from Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_ Russian ministry of defence:

_*▪*_During the night, operational-tactical and army aviation of the Russian Federation hit 62 military facilities of Ukraine;

_*▪*_Russian air defense systems shot down one Ukrainian Mi-8 helicopter, six unmanned aerial vehicles, including one Bayraktar TB-2;

_*▪*_ Caliber missiles launched from the Black Sea hit the workshops of the Nizhyn repair plant, where Ukrainian equipment was being repaired;

_*▪*_The Russian air defense system shot down a Ukrainian tactical missile "Tochka-U" at night near the city of Izyum, Kharkiv region;

_*▪*_The Russian Armed Forces destroyed six Ukrainian mobile electronic warfare systems "Bukovel" with artillery fire;

_*▪*_Caliber missiles launched from the Caspian Sea and Kinzhal missiles hit a large fuel storage base in the Nikolaev region;

_*▪*_In total, since the beginning of the special operation in Ukraine, 207 drones, 1,467 tanks, 148 multiple rocket launchers have been destroyed.

6.1K viewsDan, 09:53


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 17000M al día es imposible. Ni usa en Afganistán o Irán gastó ni el 5% de eso (afghanistan debe haber costado 100MM anuales o 300 diarios con los precios y costes de USA). Y los americanos alimentan y atienden a los soldados con líneas logísticas carisimas de mantener, los rusos los tiran a la buena de Dios.





Las cifras de referencia son las publicadas. De ser erróneas evidentemente el cálculo solo puede ser erróneo.
Pero algunas fuentes lo sitúan en hasta 20.000M de euros diarios.

Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’

Al final es todo el dinero. Si no lo fuera, y dejamos al margen las matemáticas, también ganarían los ucranianos (moral y motivación). Pero es que tristemente en todos los aspectos de la vida de los humanos, se trata de pasta, da igual dónde vivan y qué idioma hablen.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las cifras de referencia son las publicadas. De ser erróneas evidentemente el cálculo solo puede ser erróneo.
> Pero algunas fuentes lo sitúan en hasta 20.000M de euros diarios.
> 
> Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’
> ...




Es imposible y punto
Si USA gastó 300M diarios en Afganistán con soldados profesionales y una logística monstruosa, esa cifra es insuperable por cualquier despliegue. Eso lo habrá escrito un retrasado que no sabe sumar, que es el ganado más abundante en el planeta.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vamos a ver, muchacho, lo pasa aquí es que buscáis cuatro mapas en Internet de la Confederación Polaco-Lituana y del Kanato de Crimea y os creéis que estáis jugando al Risk y que sois Kissinger.
> 
> Y entonces os permitís hablar de la condición humana, como si hubierais estado luchando como jabatos en el Sitio de Leningrado y sabéis que los niños y los inocentes mueren en la guerra.
> 
> ...



No, solo intento entender lo que está pasando, igual que tú. El resto del post vacío como siempre.

De limpieza étnica? Comor? Eso es nuevo. Creía que eran los ukros los que habían prohibido el ruso en gran parte de ukrania y bombardeaban el donbass.

Yo creo que estáis tan convencidos de que Putin es el malo, que a partir de esta premisa ya justificáis cualquier cosa contra él. Putin ha invadido ucrania por razones muy concretas, otra cosa es que logres entenderlas o incluso quieras.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No, no seas condescendiente, no trates de amoldar la nueva situación a tu visión del asunto
> 
> No puedes ser tan cínico de decir que el intercambio en rublos o rupias es malo, y luego decir que "la gente quieres dólares"... por que se contradice
> 
> ...




te expresas que da gusto leerte, no cambies nunca


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Han encargado esa misión a los chechenos (que no solo) porque tienen mucha experiencia en guerra urbana. No por otra cosa. Además en la propaganda rusa hay miles de vídeos de chechenos rescatando civiles y escoltándolos fuera de Mariupol.



Qué experiencia si los veteranos de la segunda guerra de Chechenia tendrán ya como 40 o 50 años los que menos. Los kadyrovitas son mera propaganda, pero a diferencia de sirios, armenios y otros coloniales Rusia no se puede permitir el lujo de que caigan muchos porque no le interesa el descontento en el sultanato que le han montado al mongolo Kadyrov.

Los kadyrovitas tendrán alguna unidad buena antiterrorista, quizá, pero eso no sirve para una guerra como esta.


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> concretemos pues.....y acto seguido dices una tontería que solo un subnormal puede soltar.
> 
> En un día de guerra gastan casi el gasto militar español de un año, y tirando por lo bajo en dos días.
> 
> ...



29 de mayo - 1 de agosto 





frangelico dijo:


> Es imposible y punto
> Si USA gastó 300M diarios en Afganistán con soldados profesionales y una logística monstruosa, esa cifra es insuperable por cualquier despliegue. Eso lo habrá escrito un retrasado que no sabe sumar, que es el ganado más abundante en el planeta.





Con los datos disponibles esas son las fechas. Es lo que hay. Comprendo que no las compartan, mi intención no era ni de cerca convencer a nadie, solo aventuro con las cifras que existen una concreción para @McNulty 
Lo de Crimea y Donbass no lo he mencionado en esas fechas, puede demorarse más hasta que los rusos firmen la paz. Pero si ocurre el colapso, volverán a estar bajo control ucraniano, mucho me extrañaría que los gusanos permitiesen a Rusia mantener ese enorme portaaviones que es Crimea.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin cuenta con que en Occidente hay mucho retrasado endófobo como este, pero no suficientemente retrasados para irse a tomar por culo a Rusia y dejarnos a todos en paz.
> 
> A todo esto le suman la cretinez de decir que Biden es al mismo tiempo un anciano demente y un estratega genial que nos mete en una guerra económica forzando a Putin a atacar Ucrania. Pero al mismo tiempo Ucrania es Rusia y por eso invade Putin…
> 
> Es todo una imbecilidad tras otra…



A tomar por culo vete tú...

Eres tan retrasado que todavía no sabes los manejos de la familia Biden en Ucrania...¡pedazo de tonto!


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> A tomar por culo vete tú...
> 
> Eres tan retrasado que todavía no sabes los manejos de la familia Biden en Ucrania...¡pedazo de tonto!



¡Hunter Biden montó un guerra para no poder seguir trincando! ¡Plan perfecto!

Menos mal que son _retards_…


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Qué experiencia si los veteranos de la segunda guerra de Chechenia tendrán ya como 40 o 50 años los que menos. Los kadyrovitas son mera propaganda, pero a diferencia de sirios, armenios y otros coloniales Rusia no se puede permitir el lujo de que caigan muchos porque no le interesa el descontento en el sultanato que le han montado al mongolo Kadyrov.
> 
> Los kadyrovitas tendrán alguna unidad buena antiterrorista, quizá, pero eso no sirve para una guerra como esta.



Para limpiar ciudades yo creo que si que valen, lo estamos viendo en Mariupol por ejemplo.
Además viendo los vídeos, hay bastantes cuarentones entre sus filas con experiencia.

No se porque, pero pienso que Putin les ha prometido a los chechenos quedarse con el control de trozos de ucrania, por eso Kadyrov se ha metido a por el pastel.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 29 de mayo - 1 de agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay ningún dato que permita sacar esas cifras y cualquiera que sepa sumar lo sabe. El PIB entero de Rusia, puesto en PPP para que abulte más, son 11.000M diarios, las exportaciones mil y pico. No puede una guerra con implicación parcial costar 70 veces más que Afghanistan ni 2 veces el PIB de un país que muy sobrado no anda. Y menos con soldados de leva, las nóminas son el mayor coste de un ejército con gran diferencia (y el segundo es la logística si se atiende medio bien a los soldados , que tampoco parece ser el caso ruso). Si todavía disparasen misiles de a millón la unidad en cantidades masivas, pero ni eso.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se porque, pero pienso que Putin les ha prometido a los chechenos quedarse con el control de trozos de ucrania, por eso Kadyrov se ha metido a por el pastel.



Los chechenos están interesadísimos en controlar Odessa y Mariupol. De toda la vida. Y además tienen los recursos para ello. Su objetivo estratégico para hacer dinero con los campos de petróleo de Ucrania…

Los chechenos están en Ucrania porque son mercenarios pagados a los que su jefe les ha dicho dónde tienen que luchar.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¡Hunter Biden montó un guerra para no poder seguir trincando! ¡Plan perfecto!
> 
> Menos mal que son _retards_…



Usted puede dar lecciones de retrasado...jojojo
Ucrania es un Estadio de mierda. Fabrica de bebes para los maricones de todo el mundo. Asco infinito...


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay ningún dato que permita sacar esas cifras y cualquiera que sepa sumar lo sabe. El PIB entero de Rusia, puesto en PPP para que abulte más, son 11.000M diarios, las exportaciones mil y pico. No puede una guerra con implicación parcial costar 70 veces más que Afghanistan ni 2 veces el PIB de un país que muy sobrado no anda. Y menos con soldados de leva, las nóminas son el mayor coste de un ejército con gran diferencia (y el segundo es la logística si se atiende medio bien a los soldados , que tampoco parece ser el caso ruso). Si todavía disparasen misiles de a millón la unidad en cantidades masivas, pero ni eso.




cuando alghien habla del pib de rusia...es el de antes de la jugada del mastermind

si antes de febrero era similar a españa ahora debe andar por el marroqui y bajando


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> te expresas que da gusto leerte, no cambies nunca



Ataque personal, es lo que puedes ofrecer....

Te lo pongo otra vez, para ti y para el resto de lectores









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted puede dar lecciones de retrasado...jojojo
> Ucrania es un Estadio de mierda. Fabrica de bebes para los maricones de todo el mundo. Asco infinito...



Asco infinito el que debe tenerte tu madre…


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> cuando alghien habla del pib de rusia...es el de antes de la jugada del mastermind
> 
> si antes de febrero era similar a españa ahora debe andar por el marroqui y bajando



jajaja si claro, veremos a Pedro Sánchez diciendo que el PIB de hispanistán sube, y que el de Rusia baja, mientras la gente busca en la _basura comida y serán felices_


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Asco infinito el que debe tenerte tu madre…




No le responda siquiera, solo sirve para ensuciar el hilo, @txusky_g ,como OP, es el que puede ponerlo en ignorados para que no pueda entrar aquí a enmarranar arrastrando todo a la esfera del insulto personal sin aportar nada de nada


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Chaini (20 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber porqué vuestra merced desprecia tanto a los salvajes cheyenes digo chechenos?
> 
> ¿No será por motivos racionales y/o mal entendida e infundada superioridad moral occidental de tal suerte que os sentís en el Olimpo de los prejuicios contra todos los adeptos a la Madre Rusia?



Podría respetarlos si defendiesen su territorio de una invasión, pero ahora van de sobrados en Ucrania, de proclamar su independencia a ser las putis de Putin.



Que si que me echaba a temblar si me encuentro a uno, pero las armas unifican a todo el mundo


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

_El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó hoy que la aviación del país había destruido una base militar en la región de Zhitomir, en el noroeste de Ucrania y limítrofe con Bielorrusia, donde se encontraban *"más de un centenar de efectivos de fuerzas especiales ucranianas y mercenarios extranjeros". *_









Rusia destruye base militar noroeste de Ucrania y vuelve a usar misil Kinzhal


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó hoy que la aviación del país había destruido una base militar en la región de Zhitomir, en el noroeste de Ucrania y limítrofe con Bielorrusia, donde se encontr




www.efe.com


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ....
> 
> Los chechenos están en Ucrania porque son mercenarios pagados a los que su jefe les ha dicho dónde tienen que luchar.




Y que no se olvide el plano _sentimental_, que matar cristianos les pone especialmente a los _follacabras _para llegar su paraíso, con las huríes, de ahí la propaganda ukra de untar las balas con manteca de cerdo, lo cual me alegro especialmente.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Asco infinito el que debe tenerte tu madre…



Hasta tu madre me quiere...preguntale.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica
Teniente Coronel Pazynich Alexander Sergeevich (1981).
Comandante de la 14ª Aviación




Edit:
Parece que el enlace que posteé actualiza automáticamente el número de bajas. Ya van 78 según esta lista.
Aunque el difunto que posteo yo no está (aún) en la lista de 78.


Spoiler: Lista


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Y que no se olvide el plano _sentimental_, que matar cristianos les pone especialmente a los _follacabras _para llegar su paraíso, con las huríes, de ahí la propaganda ukra de untar las balas con manteca de cerdo, lo cual me alegro especialmente.



Habrá que enviarles algo de embutido murciano…


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si 1000 millones de los cuales el 90% tienen que cagar en la calle y tirar los muertos al río, negociaco



Pues siguiendo esa lógica les sale a cuenta..

Cuántos indios hay en total 1.400? 1.300?

Y europeos? 300?

Si hay 1.000 indios muertos de hambre y cerca de 400 que tienen un poder adquisitivo similar al nuestro.. yo creo que es cambiar un caballo por otro.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se porque, *pero pienso que Putin les ha prometido a los chechenos quedarse con el control de trozos de ucrania*, por eso Kadyrov se ha metido a por el pastel.



Creo que el 90% del PIB de Chechenia era dinero regalado por el kremlin , yo apuesto que es la forma de devolver ese dinero regalado; aunque al final puede que tengas razón 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Añado :


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

2 más para el bote:


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Antes hablábamos de una batalla en Izium, pero ha sido brutal. Mirad la cantidad de equipamiento:


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Habrá que enviarles algo de embutido murciano…



De _chato_, que tiene mas_ grasica_.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 2 más para el bote:



Jo! Cómo palman..

No como los sargentos, tenientes y coroneles ukras, que no muere ninguno. Palabrita de Twitter.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Algo se mueve cerca de Kiev. Los ucras están castigando mucho esa zona con drones y artillería. Mucho más que días atrás. Por otro lado, se reportan movimientos de tropas ucras. Ese saliente ruso, es muy goloso.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

Y después del video de los chechenos disparando a ventanas nos llega este donde se les ve escondiendose detrás los arboles , vaya tropa publicando videos luchando contra un enemigo imaginario , la OTAN deben estar flipando


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Mar 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> No quiero dar muchas pistas, en una de las fábricas, los chinos han suministrado unos equipos importantes (se buscó reducción de costes en el proyecto) y es lo único que está fallando en los últimos años en dicha planta



Yo he viajado por toda China buscando un proveedor de un producto químico muy especial. Pues como en cualquier producto que fabrican, tienen calidades de infima categoría y otras de nivel premium. Estas últimas se producían muchas veces en fábricas montadas llave en mano por empresas occidentales. Las fábricas peores contaminaban el copón, suelen estar lejos de las grandes ciudades, la seguridad ponia los pelos de punta.

Como las células fotovoltaicas. En 2007-2009 se compraron millones en España para los huertos solares incentivados y luego jodidos. Pues bien, la mitad cascaron o fallaron a los pocos años y las de otras marcas chinas funcionan como Dios.

Otra cosa curiosa, los jóvenes ingenieros prefieren trabajar en empresas públicas.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

No, mejor autoengañarse con que los rusos son gilipollas y que van a regalar el gas a los indios que además son medio gitanos porque he visto en hinternec que cagan en las playas..


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Mykhailo Lysenko, el teniente de alcalde de Dnipro, declaró que los chechenos que serán asesinados en la región serán enterrados en pieles de cerdo.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 2 más para el bote:



Esos 2 ya estaban en el bote (ver lista en SPOILER), pero está bien que sean confirmaciones.
Parece que el enlace que posteé actualiza automáticamente el número de bajas. Ya van 78 según esta lista.


Spoiler: Lista








Entre pitos y flautas debemos llevar ya 100 altísimos mandos de un ejército caídos en 30 días.
Debe ser la "operación especial" más ESPECIAL de la historia militar. 

¿Cuántos días más necesitarán los follaputins del foro para reconocer también esto?


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mykhailo Lysenko, el teniente de alcalde de Dnipro, declaró que los chechenos que serán asesinados en la región serán enterrados en pieles de cerdo.



Me parece estupendo y no son asesinatos, son muertos en combate.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Trudeau’s donations to Ukraine have left military depleted


Canadian Defence Minister Anita Anand announced to Canadians that the Trudeau government has depleted its stocks of weapons for Ukraine.




thecountersignal.com





La ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, anunció a los canadienses que el gobierno de *Trudeau ha agotado sus existencias de armas en su apuro por ayudar a Ucrania.*

*"Hemos agotado el inventario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Canadá"*, dijo Anand con nerviosismo. “Hay problemas de capacidad”, agregó.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En la región de Chernihiv, una columna de soldados rusos junto con equipo fue destruida.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Trudeau’s donations to Ukraine have left military depleted
> 
> 
> Canadian Defence Minister Anita Anand announced to Canadians that the Trudeau government has depleted its stocks of weapons for Ukraine.
> ...



Joder, pues eso tampoco es para publicarlo a 4 columnas en toda la prensa, aunque tienen la suerte de estar donde estan.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Trudeau’s donations to Ukraine have left military depleted
> 
> 
> Canadian Defence Minister Anita Anand announced to Canadians that the Trudeau government has depleted its stocks of weapons for Ukraine.
> ...



Eso es bueno mas empleo en las fabricas y crecimiento del PIB


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Se parece a Hitler









Putin, paranoico ante el “retraso” de la invasión a Ucrania: llama “escoria” a los ciudadanos de Rusia y reemplaza a todo su personal


El líder ruso teme que alguien de su círculo íntimo lo envenene o atente contra él.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No calumnies hijo de la gran puta.
> EL metodo es el mismo siempre, colgais mierda que no sabeis ni de donde vienen, para avalar la supuesta derrota de Rusia. Y en cuanto hay noticias desmintiendo pedis verificaciones hasta de la santa sede.
> 
> SOis escoria, censores, fascistas, mentirosos, difamadores,... solo os queda la mentira, chupaglandes de la Otan.





EUROPIA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990497
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ese helicóptero se perdió el 8 de marzo pero el vídeo es del 5 de marzo, genio, que te las tragas todas:
> 
> Ukraine claims footage shows them shooting down Russian military helicopter – video



¿Al final quién estaba calumniando y mintiendo, tú o yo?

Esto lo dejo aquí para que la gente vea que no pones algo que sea cierto ni por equivocación, y encima andas acusando a los demás de mentirosos y difamadores.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Directo al libro de los record guinness








Rusia ya ha perdido más soldados en tres semanas que Estados Unidos en 20 años en Irak y Afganistán


Los soldados rusos se han visto sorprendidos por un Ejército ucraniano mejor entrenado y con una estructura menos jerárquica tras ocho años de guerra en Donbás




www.larazon.es


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

“Si las madres de los soldados siguen protestando, pueden ser un peligro para Putin”


Katarzyna Stoklosa, profesora de la Universidad del Sur de Dinamarca, cree que Rusia “ha invertido demasiada energía para conformarse con el este de Ucrania”




www.larazon.es


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Trudeau’s donations to Ukraine have left military depleted
> 
> 
> Canadian Defence Minister Anita Anand announced to Canadians that the Trudeau government has depleted its stocks of weapons for Ukraine.
> ...



Muy lol esta noticia. Es lo que tiene ser pacifista.


----------



## bladu (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los soldados del Batallón de Infantería Motorizada Vinnytsia Scythian, en cooperación con los Marines, destruyeron una columna de Zayd.. En particular, había 2 vehículos blindados de combate "Tiger" y un camión "Kamaz".


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Funcionario de Texas acude a la defensa de Ucrania a su manera (¿votamos si este espectaculo es mejor que el de Zelensky con cuero?)


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Un buen hilo de 
@TrentTelenko
sobre logística en #Ukraine . En pocas palabras: el sistema logístico ruso (especialmente camiones), que ya gime bajo el peso de soportar múltiples operaciones en el norte, sur y este, está a punto de colapsar. Esta será una oportunidad para los ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Australia prohíbe la exportación de minerales de aluminio, incluida la bauxita, a Rusia en un esfuerzo por limitar su producción de aluminio. Rusia depende de Australia para el 20% de sus necesidades de alúmina. Rusia es el cuarto mayor exportador de aluminio del mundo


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> concretemos pues.....y acto seguido dices una tontería que solo un subnormal puede soltar.
> 
> En un día de guerra gastan casi el gasto militar español de un año, y tirando por lo bajo en dos días.
> 
> ...



El gasto militar no son solo los juguetitos, tienes que sacar personas de la economía productivida hacia la guerra que no aporta nada a la economía, es más la seca. 17MM será una estimación del coste de la oportunidad o del tiempo (si incluyes sanciones y la pérdida enorme de la productividad del comercio puede que tenga sentido), no del gobierno de LA HORDA. De todas formas a saber como se ha calculdo esa cifra.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

bladu dijo:


>



No se pero no tiene mucho sentido, y a donde van si son mercenarios que se ganan la vida luchando por dinero? a que los maten en otra guerra mas molona o que??


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

25º día de la guerra. Debido a los fracasos en la ofensiva, Rusia pasó a una artillería más destructiva: en las ciudades pacíficas se utilizaron los sistemas "Daga" y "Bastión". Rusia también está entrando en pánico en busca de reservas , sacando todo del Pacífico y continuando persuadiendo a los países de la OTSC.

Se encuentran sin apenas reservas los ruskis


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Repetid conmigo.. no son nazis.. que me lo ha dicho Antonia3 y Chusko..









Esta insignia fue adoptada por las fuerzas paramilitares nacionalsocialistas (Schutzstaffel) en 1930. Pronto se convirtió en una de las señas de identidad de la organización, en particular una vez que el Partido Nacionalsocialista ascendió al poder en Alemania.

También fue la insignia de la 3.ª División SS Totenkopf, unidad de combate de las Waffen SS.

Pero eeeeh.. no son nazis.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se parece a Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy a vuelto a utilizar la palabra come-foi-grases. 
Como lo vuelva a decir un par de veces más, va a crear escuela incluso en Burbuja.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Australia prohíbe la exportación de minerales de aluminio, incluida la bauxita, a Rusia en un esfuerzo por limitar su producción de aluminio. Rusia depende de Australia para el 20% de sus necesidades de alúmina. Rusia es el cuarto mayor exportador de aluminio del mundo



No pasa nada, si el precio sólo ha subido un 100% en 3 años


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No pasa nada, si el precio sólo se ha subido un 100% en 3 años



Tb se lo venden a la india y en rupias??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> cuando alghien habla del pib de rusia...es el de antes de la jugada del mastermind
> 
> si antes de febrero era similar a españa ahora debe andar por el marroqui y bajando



Más o menos se debe mantener. Es complicado, en realidad Rusia es una economía poco abierta y con todos los inputs energéticos subsidiados de modo que los costes internos son muy bajos vistos desde aquí. Es un país relativamente pobre y seguirá siendolo pero sin grandes fluctuaciones. Pero en
PPP (uqe es como se mide el per capita lituano para afirmar que es como el español ) es una economía del tamaño de la alemana pero con 1.7 veces más habitantes y mayor desigualdad. Las posibles tensiones internas que puedan surgir quizá vengan más de esas desigualdades que de las sanciones a medias que se están aplicando y no sabemos cuánto durarán.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Repetid conmigo.. no son nazis.. que me lo ha dicho Antonia3 y Chusko..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo dice una cuenta de twiter que dice que todos los soldados ucranianos son nazis, hay que creérselo, por supuesto¡¡¡


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Esta no es una película de Spielberg: este cielo ucraniano se está limpiando de ocupantes, para quienes ya es hora de convertirse en fertilizante. Menos dos aviones enemigos, ¡gran resultado! Sin embargo, aquí Rusia realmente dirá "sin pérdidas": no te lleves nada a casa, ni siquiera puedes recoger un frasco. Bueno, déjalo ser.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tb se lo venden a la india y en rupias??



El que pueda que pague.... tu pronto lo notarás... por que si suben los precios de todo, hazle caso a la Ministra o al presi y repite: la culpa es de Putin









Sánchez culpa a Putin de la inflación ante el clamor de la oposición para que tome medidas y controle los precios


PP y Cs exigen también el cese de Irene Montero e Ione Belarra



www.abc.es


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Si lo dice una cuenta de twiter que dice que todos los soldados ucranianos son nazis, hay que creérselo, por supuesto¡¡¡



Ayyy Chuhkooo!! Hasargooo!! Que noh arruinan el hilooo!!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Habrá que enviarles algo de embutido murciano…



Ya lo hacen los ucranianos. Pensaba que ya lo habiais posteado


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

LAs bajas rusas deben ser brutales, los rusos no estan recuperando los cadaveres y los ucranianos enterrandolos en fosas comunes


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Más o menos se debe mantener. Es complicado, en realidad *Rusia es una economía poco abierta* y con todos los inputs energéticos subsidiados de modo que los costes internos son muy bajos vistos desde aquí. Es un país relativamente pobre y seguirá siendolo pero sin grandes fluctuaciones. Pero en
> PPP (uqe es como se mide el per cosita liyisno para afirmar que es como el español ) es una economía del tamaño de la alemana pero con 1.7 veces más habitantes y mayor desigualdad. Las posibles tensiones internas que puedan surgir quizá vengan más de esas desigualdades que de las sanciones a medias que se están aplicando u no sabemos cuánto durarán.



¿De dónde salís todos estos EJJJJJPERTOS diciendo estas burradas? La economía de la HORDA depende en un 50% del comercio








Trade-to-GDP ratio - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




.
Lo de utilizar el PPP sin saber que es ni como se calcula ya ni me molesto en explicaroslo. Si te interesa el PPP no es un multiplicador para ver que "infravalorada" está una economía, es un indicador que da el mismo valor nominal a un Ferrari y a un Skoda y les pone un precio medio de EEUU para computarlo al precio de venta de un tercero país.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Repetid conmigo.. no son nazis.. que me lo ha dicho Antonia3 y Chusko..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, hay nazis luchando en Ucrania. Enhorabuena por tu descubrimiento. ¿Quieres un Pin o algo?
Ahora ya que estás dime donde y por quien se ha negado aquí tal extremo, cosa que justificaría tu mensaje.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Si lo dice una cuenta de twiter que dice que todos los soldados ucranianos son nazis, hay que creérselo, por supuesto¡¡¡




Carne para la picadora de nazis:

Lo pondré en spoiler +18 (brazalete del que está en el medio)



Spoiler: Nazis


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## España1 (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



de derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El que pueda que pague.... tu pronto lo notarás... por que si suben los precios de todo, hazle caso a la Ministra o al presi y repite: la culpa es de Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entonces hay que decir a los ruskis q se rindan, estan matando a. toda su juventud


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿De dónde salís todos estos EJJJJJPERTOS diciendo estas burradas? La economía de la HORDA depende en un 50% del comercio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ya lo se, de hecho en este foro se abusa del PPP para tratar de vendernos que Polonia es más rica que España y eso tiene sus matices.

De todos modos exageras bastante, las exportaciones rusas son poco mayores que las españolas y por eso su exposición al comercio será similar, en realidad algo inferior. Salvo que ellos tienen superávit comercial y conservan a China y a otros clientes. Realmente no sabemos lo que van a durar las sanciones ni el daño que harán. Puede que esto acabe en dos semanas y por necesidad Europa acabe saliéndose de unas sanciones que son medio falsas y difíciles de mantener.

El tema de Rusia es que al tener tanta energía consume per capita tanta como España o más,con enormes ineficiencias y malas asignaciones, pero teniendo la energía y la mayor parte de la alimentación cubiertas están menos expuestos de lo que parece a primera vista.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si, hay nazis luchando en Ucrania. Enhorabuena por tu descubrimiento. ¿Quieres un Pin o algo?
> Ahora ya que estás dime donde y por quien se ha negado aquí tal extremo, cosa que justificaría tu mensaje.



Pues que a ese hijoputa que porta el lanzacohetes ejjjpañol con la insignia de las SS habría que cortarle la puta cabeza y colgarla en Maidán de aviso al resto de follanazis.

Problem?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

España1 dijo:


> de derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final?



En principio deberían hacerse con la victoria al ser abrumadoramente superiores y estar en su patio trasero, pero veremos a que coste, yo ya no pongo la mano en el fuego en un 100% como antes de la guerra.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ayyy Chuhkooo!! Hasargooo!! Que noh arruinan el hilooo!!



Ahh, perdona por llevarte la contraria, tienes razon son todos nazis ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



lolazo  La abuela Polonia, viuda del difunto Polonio.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> entonces hay que decir a los ruskis q se rindan, estan matando a. toda su juventud



Son unos irresponsables, les están dando armas a los jóvenes rusos, van a lograr así que los maten


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Son unos irresponsables, les están dando armas a los jóvenes rusos, van a lograr así que los maten



Menos mal que tienen Anti-Tank Guided Cat (ATGC), asi Rusia ganara la guerra


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Y después del video de los chechenos disparando a ventanas nos llega este donde se les ve escondiendose detrás los arboles , vaya tropa publicando videos luchando contra un enemigo imaginario , la OTAN deben estar flipando



Lo mismo están haciendo cruising de ese....


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Ahh, perdona por llevarte la contraria, tienes razon son todos nazis ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991758


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que Biden no se esperaba el ataque de Putin. Si no hubiera puesto alguna flota en el mar Negro mucho antes.
> 
> La iniciativa es de Putin, Rusia marca el ritmo de la guerra, la OTAN ahora mismo está a verlas venir, y confían demasiado en que las sanciones se crujan la economía rusa.



De qué coño hablas? La inteligencia americana lo ha clavado, dando fechas exactas. Ha sido ka sacada de chorra más grande de la historia de la CIA. Cuando hasta los follaputines decíais el 23 que Putin no iba a invadir, la CIA ya llevaba una semana alertando que la invasión sería el 24.


Ahora ya se de qué te recuerdo: tú eras el podemita del general que, igual que aquí, se pasaba el día ladrando sin el más mínimo dato que lo apoyara. Quizás eres un nostálgico de la URSS y tus dos neuronas sólo te alcanzan para pensar que Putin es la URSS, y nos va a traer el cominismo.

Por última vez: donde tú vez avances imparables, hasta Putin ve fracasos, y por eso purga la jerarquía. Donde tú ves una fuerza irresistible, Putin llama soldados de Chechenia, que se le van con el rabo entre las piernas. Te meto al ignore, hasta nunca, puto cansino.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Carne para la picadora de nazis:
> 
> Lo pondré en spoiler +18 (brazalete del que está en el medio)
> 
> ...



Yo hay lo que distingo claramente es una Telnyashka, posiblemente de un paracaidista ruso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Y después del video de los chechenos disparando a ventanas nos llega este donde se les ve escondiendose detrás los arboles , vaya tropa publicando videos luchando contra un enemigo imaginario , la OTAN deben estar flipando



Lo absolutalente ridículo de esta guerra, que casi lleva a creer en conspiracioens de todo tipo , es que las redes móviles sigan arrancadas. Lo mismo los rusos son tan cutres que no tienen radios de campaña, pero si de verdad hay una guerra es una metedura de pata sideral porque una red móvil se tira en minutos y para meses.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Según un periodista ruso, esas dos mujeres son la misma:


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si ya lo se, de hecho en este foro se abusa del PPP para tratar de vendernos que Polonia es más rica que España y eso tiene sus matices.
> 
> De todos modos exageras bastante, las exportaciones rusas son poco mayores que las españolas y por eso su exposición al comercio será similar, en realidad algo inferior. Salvo que ellos tienen superávit comercial y conservan a China y a otros clientes. Realmente no sabemos lo que van a durar las sanciones ni el daño que harán. Puede que esto acabe en dos semanas y por necesidad Europa acabe saliéndose de unas sanciones que son medio falsas y difíciles de mantener.
> 
> El tema de Rusia es que al tener tanta energía consume per capita tanta como España o más,con enormes ineficiencias y malas asignaciones, pero teniendo la energía y la mayor parte de la alimentación cubiertas están menos expuestos de lo que parece a primera vista.



La exposición de España al comercio es mayor que la de Rusia (60% vs 50%) pero la economía española está integrada en una unión aduanera y monetaria por lo que si quitas la dependencia del comercio con la UE España depende menos del exterior que Rusia. Por ejemplo EEUU tiene una incidencia del comercio que es la mitad que la de la HORDA (23% vs 50%) y nadie se atrevería a decir que la economía de EEUU está aislada de los mercados internacionales. 
En cuanto al comercio con China

LA HORDA no tiene capacidad física para cambiar sus exportaciones de gas de Europa hacia China porque la infraestructura no existe.
El comercio con Europa representa el 25% del PIB de LA HORDA. Si sumas a Japón y EEUU ya tienes alrededor del 35% del PIB de LA HORDA.
Hay mercados enteros en las que los únicos suministradores son EEUU, Europa y Japón.
Si el KHAN de LA HORDA hubiera jugado realmente al ajedrez como dice la niñorratada se hubiera hecho un acopio masivos de componentes occidentales y hubiera esperado a la construcción de gaseoductos en Asia y la expansión de su capacidad de exportar GNL (tecnología americana que la HORDA no sabe fabricar por cierto)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Más síntomas de que necesitan gente como el comer para distintos frentes


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


>



Que si hombre que si, y los dirige tito Adolf en persona, mira aquí tengo una foto suya en la actualidad ... no se lo comentes a nadie¡¡¡











Hombre de 128 años anuncia al mundo que es Adolf Hitler | Actualidad.es


Un hombre de origen alemán que vive en Argentina, Herman Guntherberg, de 128 años, ha revelado que es Adolf Hitler y publicará una impactante autobiografía.




www.actualidad.es


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Carne para la picadora de nazis:
> 
> Lo pondré en spoiler +18 (brazalete del que está en el medio)
> 
> ...



Ese brazalete es del escudo de Ucrania tolete.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Más síntomas de que necesitan gente como el comer para distintos frentes



Van a enviar a los yayos a este paso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Carne para la picadora de nazis:
> 
> Lo pondré en spoiler +18 (brazalete del que está en el medio)
> 
> ...



No se si te has dado cuenta que los muertos son ruskis


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La exposición de España al comercio es mayor que la de Rusia (60% vs 50%) pero la economía española está integrada en una unión aduanera y monetaria por lo que si quitas la dependencia del comercio con la UE España depende menos del exterior que Rusia. Por ejemplo EEUU tiene una incidencia del comercio que es la mitad que la de la HORDA (23% vs 50%) y nadie se atrevería a decir que la economía de EEUU está aislada de los mercados internacionales



Aislada claro que no está. Pero tampoco el comercio ruso se ha ido a cero. Siguen exportado e importando. El régimen podría implosionar pero seguramente es más resistente a una caída del comercio de lo que parece porque lo básico lo tienen . Quizá con años de sanciones se caería, pero sospecho que las sanciones no van a durar mucho. Ni tampoco la ocupación rusa, claro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Parece intanto, seguramente abandonado


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aislada claro que no está. Pero tampoco el comercio ruso se ha ido a cero. Siguen exportado e importando. El régimen podría implosionar pero seguramente es más resistente a una caída del comercio de lo que parece porque lo básico lo tienen . Quizá con años de sanciones se caería, pero sospecho que las sanciones no van a durar mucho. Ni tampoco la ocupación rusa, claro.



Siguen exportando, pero muchas compañías estratégicas les han mandado a la mierda y Maersk y las navieras ya ni pisan LA HORDA por lo que apenas pueden gastar sus euros en otra cosa que no sea comprar rublos


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Como nos adelantaban los expertos en el foro, pedirian la anexion voluntariamente (?)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si te has dado cuenta que los muertos son ruskis



No, no se ha dado cuenta, hasta veía símbolos nazis, asi que hazte una idea de como tiene la cabeza


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



A partir de 0:59 el ukra exclama un oy oy oy tremendamente judaico-idische. Cómo hago para tenerlo como ring tone? Es que soy muy nazi.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si te has dado cuenta que los muertos son ruskis



si tu lo dices

+18 aviso
*Palyanitsya Base of the 79th Air Assault Brigade (Ukraine) at Nikolayev was hit by a Kalibr missile, earlier on today. At least 49 dead*










*ESPECIA: RUSIA - UCRANIA* - Resultados de un ataque con misiles Kalibr en un despliegue de ZSU ubicado cerca de Nikolaev, en una base en Palyanitsya.El número de muertos 50.


Resultados de un ataque con misiles Kalibr en un despliegue de ZSU ubicado cerca de Nikolaev, en una base en Palyanitsya. El número estimado de muertos es de unos 50




forogore.net


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Era tuyo, se volvió nuestro El equipo militar ruso abandonado, después de su restauración, será utilizado por el Batallón 228 para destruir a los invasores.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (20 Mar 2022)

Ups.. lo siento follaukras.. un puto nazi menos..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


>



Ah, pues tiene fácil solución...que no sobrevuelen dicho hospital ¿no?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Pues que a ese hijoputa que porta el lanzacohetes ejjjpañol con la insignia de las SS habría que cortarle la puta cabeza y colgarla en Maidán de aviso al resto de follanazis.
> 
> Problem?



El problem es evidente que lo tienes tú.
En ese bulto que debes tener por cabeza.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Siguen exportando, pero muchas compañías estratégicas les han mandado a la mierda y Maersk y las navieras ya ni pisan LA HORDA por lo que apenas pueden gastar sus euros en otra cosa que no sea comprar rublos



Pero ahí están lo chinos para tomar ese mercado. Al final Rusia es muy disfuncional porque , igual que España tiene una clase media Potemkin compuesta por funcionarios que sobreconsumen importaciones debido a sus salarios indebidamente elevados respecto a la cpasicad del país, allí tienen una divisioria extraña entre el relativamente rico monstruo moscovita y otras regiones mucho más pobres.

Ahí las "charovas" que ahora compran trapos de Inditex acabarán vestidas por los chinos y así muchos otros sectores de consumo. Para las compañías occidentales no es tampoco una perdida gigantesca, pero los chinos al final se van a levantar todo lo que quieren , ahora le dirán a Putin que quieren un ferrocarril en ancho estándar y autopistas del Sinkiang a Europa y Rusia se dejará porque va camino de ser una colonia china. Lo que va a pasar con Rusia es que se va a hacer mucho más extraña de lo que ya es a ojos de un europeo y a asiatizarse definitivamente .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

ayer:


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> si tu lo dices
> 
> +18 aviso
> *Palyanitsya Base of the 79th Air Assault Brigade (Ukraine) at Nikolayev was hit by a Kalibr missile, earlier on today. At least 49 dead*
> ...




Venga va te lo explico para tontos
- Los brazaletes que llevan los ucranianos son de color azul y amarillo, en representacion de los colores de su pais. Los rusos llevan varios colores: blancos, rojos principalmente
- El anagrama que lleva en un lado el soldado mas alejado es el escudo de Ucrania
- Y si observas los muertos algunos llevan camisetas Telnyashka, que puede ser un marine, un spetnaz o un paraca y son rusas

A la proxima te lo explico con Coco de Barrio Sesamo


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Pues que a ese hijoputa que porta el lanzacohetes ejjjpañol con la insignia de las SS habría que cortarle la puta cabeza y colgarla en Maidán de aviso al resto de follanazis.
> 
> Problem?



Pues yo no se que esperas para ir a Ucrania a matar nazis


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Me gusta más el John Deere, porque el John Deere tiene _cope cage_. 
Pero el aire _vintage_ del que posteas tú tampoco está mal.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ups.. lo siento follaukras.. un puto nazi menos..



De Georgia, porque los rusos hacen amigos en todas partes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que los rusos decian que no les iba a llegar nada...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Otro dron kamikaze ruso "KUB-BLA" no explotó una vez que golpeó el objetivo en el Óblast de Kiev.
https://twitter.com/Caucasuswar/status/1505565311881392140/photo/1


Parece que los drones kamikazes rusos fallan mas que una escopeta de feria


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Eso es un BARREIROS de los años 60/70 ... tecnología punta


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero ahí están lo chinos para tomar ese mercado. Al final Rusia es muy disfuncional porque , igual que España tiene una clase media Potemkin compuesta por funcionarios que sobreconsumen importaciones debido a sus salarios indebidamente elevados respecto a la cpasicad del país, allí tienen una divisioria extraña entre el relativamente rico monstruo moscovita y otras regiones mucho más pobres.
> 
> Ahí las "charovas" que ahora compran trapos de Inditex acabarán vestidas por los chinos y así muchos otros sectores de consumo. Para las compañías occidentales no es tampoco una perdida gigantesca, pero los chinos al final se van a levantar todo lo que quieren , ahora le dirán a Putin que quieren un ferrocarril en ancho estándar y autopistas del Sinkiang a Europa y Rusia se dejará porque va camino de ser una colonia china. Lo que va a pasar con Rusia es que se va a hacer mucho más extraña de lo que ya es a ojos de un europeo y a asiatizarse definitivamente .



Los chinos no pintan nada en muchísimos sectores como el aeronáutico, el del motor o maquinaria industrial para muchísimas aplicaciones como la química o de ensamblaje. Si no preguntale a Irán que tal le sentaron las sanciones (muchas menos que las que se han aplicado a LA HORDA)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Venga va te lo explico para tontos
> - Los brazaletes que llevan los ucranianos son de color azul y amarillo, en representacion de los colores de su pais. Los rusos llevan varios colores: blancos, rojos principalmente
> - El anagrama que lleva en un lado el soldado mas alejado es el escudo de Ucrania
> - Y si observas los muertos algunos llevan camisetas Telnyashka, que puede ser un marine, un spetnaz o un paraca y son rusas
> ...



Vale, el escudo me lié, es parecido al del batallón Azov (una zeta tachada)

Pero eso no quita quien pone los muertos de esas fotos:

Caras de desolación, caras bajas... viendo a otros compañeros caer... es duro ver que la guerra está perdida, mira las fotos, cadáveres entre los escombros, son ukros


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ups.. lo siento follaukras.. un puto nazi menos..



En la guerra muere gente lo tengo claro, sois vosotros para los que todos los muertos, de una forma u otra, son ukras.

pd. DEP el coronel.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los chinos no pintan nada en muchísimos sectores como el aeronáutico, el del motor o maquinaria industrial para muchísimas aplicaciones como la química o de ensamblaje. Si no preguntale a Irán que tal le sentaron las sanciones (muchas menos que las que se han aplicado a LA HORDA)



Pero Rusia tiene precisamente industria aeronáutica y china está en ello a gran velocidad. Habrá que ver si duran las sanciones, al menos todas las anunciadas, las habrá que sí. Ahora tienen un lío con los aviones civiles arrendados con los que se han quedado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

los rusos anti-guerra: los nuevos no vacunados


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Vale, el escudo me lié, es parecido al del batallón Azov (una zeta tachada)
> 
> Pero eso no quita quien pone los muertos de esas fotos:
> 
> Caras de desolación, caras bajas... viendo a otros compañeros caer... es duro ver que la guerra está perdida, mira las fotos, cadáveres entre los escombros, son ukros



Son rusos mira esas camisetas (no los llevan los ucranianos), hay vehiculos destrozados detras tiene pinta de una emboscada


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Vale, el escudo me lié, es parecido al del batallón Azov (una zeta tachada)
> 
> Pero eso no quita quien pone los muertos de esas fotos:
> 
> Caras de desolación, caras bajas... viendo a otros compañeros caer... es duro ver que la guerra está perdida, mira las fotos, cadáveres entre los escombros, son ukros



Jojojojo joder macho, cuando un tonto coje una linde ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *Pero Rusia tiene precisamente industria aeronáutica* y china está en ello a gran velocidad. Habrá que ver si duran las sanciones, al menos todas las anunciadas, las habrá que sí. Ahora tienen un lío con los aviones civiles arrendados con los que se han quedado.



         y por eso las aerolíneas rusas usan Boeing y Airbus , además no puedes fabricar un avión sin electrónica y todas las principales compañías de chips ya han dejado de mandar componentes a LA HORDA. La HORDA es una nulidad absoluta en todo, y además las sanciones en procesadores les van a dejar en una economía del decimoquinto mundo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Hay muchas discusiones confusas sobre las condiciones para








la paz. Sobre la neutralidad, debe recordarse que




tenía neutralidad en su constitución cuando




invadió en 2014. Y




había garantizado su integridad territorial en el memorándum de Budapest en 1994, así como en otros documentos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesante sobre mantenimiento de vehiculos, de un auditor de calidad que trabajo para contratistas militares. Dejo solo dos tweets para no colapsar, si quereis leer el resto, ya sabeis, os toca tener cuenta de Twitter y entrar.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> y por eso las aerolíneas rusas usan Boeing y Airbus , además no puedes fabricar un avión sin electrónica y todas las principales compañías de chips ya han dejado de mandar componentes a LA HORDA. La HORDA es una nulidad absoluta en todo, y además las sanciones en procesadores les van a dejar en una economía del decimoquinto mundo.



Los usan porque son más eficientes. Ellos tenían sus Tupolev, peores pero que volaban, el 204 se paró porque los aviones occidentales les llegaron a buen precio y ahí los dejaron, pero los chinos siguen con sus COMAC, claro que no es para ya, antes de unos años no empezarán a fabricar . El problema es efectivamente como burlan el embargo de la electrónica, ahí o China les ayuda o lo tienen mal. Claro que tendría que durar la situación y esa es la clave. Al final hay mucho interés en cerrar esto lo antes posible y supongo que Rusia se retirará pronto de alguna manera.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Concretemos pues.
> Se comenta que el gasto diario de la operación militar especial es de 17.000M de euros.
> Ahora se está movilizando desde toda la Federación a todo lo que puede movilizar. Eso, Vd. estará de acuerdo, aumentará el gasto militar, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ...



No creo que sea tanto dinero. En todo caso, serían millones de rublos. Lo que sería en torno a los 150 millones de euros diarios. La otra cantidad no la soporta ni el presupuesto militar de USA


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Esto si ha sido duro


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es imposible y punto
> Si USA gastó 300M diarios en Afganistán con soldados profesionales y una logística monstruosa, esa cifra es insuperable por cualquier despliegue. Eso lo habrá escrito un retrasado que no sabe sumar, que es el ganado más abundante en el planeta.



Lo que dices tiene más sentido


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El gasto militar no son solo los juguetitos, tienes que sacar personas de la economía productivida hacia la guerra que no aporta nada a la economía, es más la seca. 17MM será una estimación del coste de la oportunidad o del tiempo (si incluyes sanciones y la pérdida enorme de la productividad del comercio puede que tenga sentido), no del gobierno de LA HORDA. De todas formas a saber como se ha calculdo esa cifra.



Mas embargos! tienen un coste que ahora no se ven tanto pero que un futuro van a ser como un misilaco hipersonico en la economia Rusa. Rusia aplasta a Ucrania como resto del mundo occidental apalstara economia rusa, lo unico es saber quien ganara primero, por eso putin no informo ni a los suyos que iba a invadir, porque esto era una guerra relampago de hechos consumados antes de que el resto reaccionaran y ahora es una silla electrica para rusia.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Van a enviar a los yayos a este paso



Esta imagen es un LOL por la cantidad de medallas que llevan

Había un hilo muy bueno en burbuja explicando la obsesión que tienes los rusos en ponerse medallas , hasta al punto que muchas eran falsas


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los usan porque son más eficientes. Ellos tenían sus Tupolev, peores pero que volaban, el 204 se paró porque los aviones occidentales les llegaron a buen precio y ahí los dejaron, pero los chinos siguen con sus COMAC, claro que no es para ya, antes de unos años no empezarán a fabricar . El problema es efectivamente como burlan el embargo de la electrónica, ahí o China les ayuda o lo tienen mal. Claro que tendría que durar la situación y esa es la clave. Al final hay mucho interés en cerrar esto lo antes posible y supongo que Rusia se retirará pronto de alguna manera.



Si China intenta burlarlo (para que si la HORDA es una colonia) occidente embargaría a China las ventas de máquinas litografícas y el sector de semiconductores chinos se iría a la mierda.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si China intenta burlarlo (para que si la HORDA es una colonia) occidente embargaría a China las ventas de máquinas litografícas y el sector de semiconductores chinos se iría a la mierda.



Esto es lo que habría que ver si ocurre. Nadie se pega tantos tiros en el pie. Nos hemos hecho muy dependientes de China como para dar marcha atrás.


----------



## moncton (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo absolutalente ridículo de esta guerra, que casi lleva a creer en conspiracioens de todo tipo , es que las redes móviles sigan arrancadas. Lo mismo los rusos son tan cutres que no tienen radios de campaña, pero si de verdad hay una guerra es una metedura de pata sideral porque una red móvil se tira en minutos y para meses.



Los rusos dependen de moviles chinorris chinos para comunicarse,. Por eso les estan matando a tantos generales, los ucras triangulan posicion y los bombardean


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es lo que habría que ver si ocurre. Nadie se pega tantos tiros en el pie. Nos hemos hecho muy dependientes de China como para dar marcha atrás.



Trump ya prohibió la venta de máquinas litográficas de última generación a China y en China tuvieron un serio problema de a abastecimiento de chips. No sé que fueron de esas sanciones, pero vamos que por LA HORDA no merece la pena jugársela cuando ya es un país pobre, sin clientes y al borde de la ruina.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los rusos dependen de moviles chinorris chinos para comunicarse,. Por eso les estan matando a tantos generales, los ucras triangulan posicion y los bombardean



Pues hay que ser realmente cutre. Algo me temía, es que es absurdo dejsr abiertas unas redes que se tiran en minutos. Pero si no tienen comunicaciones de campaña de calidad, bien jodidos están


----------



## BTK (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esto si ha sido duro



¿Otro desastre de los VDV? Menudo desempeño tan horrible están teniendo para ser unas tropas de "élite".


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

toda la esencia de la Federación Rusa en esta foto: comeremos de la basura, vistiendo z


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues hay que ser realmente cutre. Algo me temía, es que es absurdo dejsr abiertas unas redes que se tiran en minutos. Pero si no tienen comunicaciones de campaña de calidad, bien jodidos están



Es un detalle que los usanos estan flipando con los rusos, están usando comunicaciones civiles para sus comunicaciones internas, algunos d elos generales rusos que han matado los han detectado cuando enviaban mensajes de voz por el whatssap usando la infraestructura ucraniana. Parece una pelicula de los Monty Phyton


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Antes:





Después:


----------



## favelados (20 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> ¿Otro desastre de los VDV? Menudo desempeño tan horrible están teniendo para ser unas tropas de "élite".



Las tropas de élite cuando las dirigen oficiales corruptos e incompetentes pueden acabar situadas en el lugar equivocado y el momento más inoportuno


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

Acerca de las sanciones y la dependencia rusa de las importaciones de tecnología occidental


Leed el hilo entero desde el principio. No tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En Kherson, los rusos comenzaron a reemplazar a los militares con Rosguard y unidades policiales. jojo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Más o menos se debe mantener. Es complicado, en realidad Rusia es una economía poco abierta y con todos los inputs energéticos subsidiados de modo que los costes internos son muy bajos vistos desde aquí. Es un país relativamente pobre y seguirá siendolo pero sin grandes fluctuaciones. Pero en
> PPP (uqe es como se mide el per capita lituano para afirmar que es como el español ) es una economía del tamaño de la alemana pero con 1.7 veces más habitantes y mayor desigualdad. Las posibles tensiones internas que puedan surgir quizá vengan más de esas desigualdades que de las sanciones a medias que se están aplicando y no sabemos cuánto durarán.



Esto es tanto como decir que cuando pare la guerra en Ucrania ya esta todo. El daño ya esta hecho en Ucrania y queda todo por reconstruir. Pues la economia Rusa le pasara lo mismo, tardara mucho en recuperar la confianza mundial, asi que esto es un win win de libro para Putin, pero son sus costumbres eslavas y hay que respetarlas. Si tu vas al super y la cajera te insulta, lo normal es que te pires a otro super a comprar, por eso tienen que vender 20 dolares el petroleo por debajo de precio de mercado. Esperate cuando con la desesperacion continuen con el organo de stalin a todo trapo dandole duro a la poblacion civil, niños y ancianos, veras que simpatia despertaran por el mundo. Si es que es todo tan evidente desde el minuto uni de la invasion, que aun flipo como la gente no ve que esto no va acabar bien para nadie pero especialmente para Rusia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Esta imagen es un LOL por la cantidad de medallas que llevan
> 
> Había un hilo muy bueno en burbuja explicando la obsesión que tienes los rusos en ponerse medallas , hasta al punto que muchas eran falsas



Es que se ponen medallas hasta los que no son del ejercito. Arsen Pavlov, más conocido como Motorola, un ruso que se fue a Donbas a armarla porque se aburriría en Rusia y porque tenía movidas con la policía en Rostov. Pasó a formar parte de uno de esos batallones de paramalitares (en realidad no son más que terroristas) y ya se pudo poner un montón de medallas como si hubiese combatido en Stalingrado. Entre sus hazañas se cuentan ejecutar y torturar a militares ucranianos:


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



no jodas, envenenan pasteles y se los dan a los ocupantes??

vaya hostias les esperan a los rusos cuando ocupen el país
(si lo ocupan, porque al paso que van...)


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia comienza a reclutar a la población que vive en el Donbas ocupado para reforzar sus fuerzas armadas que luchan en Ucrania. Esta es una grave violación del derecho internacional, incluida la Convención de Ginebra. La lista de crímenes de guerra de los funcionarios rusos sigue ampliándose. Serán responsables


----------



## Covaleda (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> toda la esencia de la Federación Rusa en esta foto: comeremos de la basura, vistiendo z



No me jodas, esto tiene que ser un montaje.


----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que se ponen medallas hasta los que no son del ejercito. Arsen Pavlov, más conocido como Motorola, un ruso que se fue a Donbas a amarla porque se aburriría en Rusia y porque tenía movidas con la policía en Rostov. Pasó a formar parte de uno de esos batallones de paramalitares (en realidad no son más que terroristas) y ya se pudo poner un montón de medallas como si hubiese combatido en Stalingrado. Entre sus hazañas se cuentan ejecutar y torturar a militares ucranianos:



¿A este hijoputa no lo liquidaron?


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿A este hijoputa no lo liquidaron?



Sí.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia comienza a reclutar a la población que vive en el Donbas ocupado para reforzar sus fuerzas armadas que luchan en Ucrania. Esta es una grave violación del derecho internacional, incluida la Convención de Ginebra. La lista de crímenes de guerra de los funcionarios rusos sigue ampliándose. Serán responsables



Siempre pueden ir al mismo tribunal que los EEUU e Israel... oh, wait!


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

parece que sergei lo va pillando

en deportes, arte, ciencia o educación, no sé, pero que son unos parias económicos y politicos ya ni cotiza (como su bolsa, que no abre desde hace 3 semanas)


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Kherson, los rusos comenzaron a reemplazar a los militares con Rosguard y unidades policiales. jojo



Son buenos chavales, los chechenos de la rosguard, ahí están, ayudando a la población local


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Lista de asentamientos liberados por la Milicia Popular de la LPR:

24/02/2022:
✔ Lopaskino

26/02/2022:
✔ Stanytsia Luganska
✔ Bajmutovka
✔ Grechishkino
✔ Felicidad
✔ Muratovo

27/02/2022:
✔ Trekhizbenka
✔ Novoahtirka
✔ Smolyaninovo

28/02/2022:
✔ Jvorostyanovka
✔ Sujánovka
✔ Artem
✔ Nuevo Astracán
✔ Borovenki

01/03/2022:
✔ Novoborovoye
✔ Barykino
✔ Klímovka
✔ Bulgakovo
✔ Paloma
✔Putilino
✔ Ancho
✔ Shulguinka
✔ Cálido
✔Caliente inferior
✔ Top Cálido
✔ Presa
✔ Petrovka
✔ Gerasimovka
✔ Frambuesa
✔ Nizhnyaya Olkhovaya
✔ Aliso superior
✔ Caña

02/03/2022:
✔Bobrovo
✔ Capitán
✔ Órejovo-Donetsk
✔ Denezhnikovo
✔ Crimea
✔ Chabanovka
✔ Matrimonio
✔ Baranikovka
✔ Krasnorechenskoye
✔ Valioso
✔ Starobilsk
✔ Novoaydar

03/03/2022:
✔ Epifanovka
✔ Stepnoy Yar
✔ Gavrílovka
✔ Andreevka
✔ pedernal
✔ Torskoe (RPD)

04/03/2022:
✔ Shandrigolovo (RPD)
✔ Alexandrovka
✔ Derilovo (DNR)
✔ Promedio (DNR)
✔ Lozovoe (RPD)

05/03/2022:
✔ Golikovo
✔ Nevski
✔ Katerynivka

06/03/2022:
✔ Cicatrices (DNR)
✔ Karpovka (DNR)
✔ Makeevka
✔ Tilo (DNR)
✔ Valle Verde (DNR)
✔ ánade real
✔ Industriales
✔ Kamenka
✔ Novoliubovka

07/03/2022:
✔ Voevodovka
✔ Rizado
✔ Purdovka
✔ Voronovo
✔ Metelkino
✔ Oskolonovka

08/03/2022:
✔ Arena
✔ Trigo
✔ Novodruzhesk
✔ Belogorovka
✔ Abajo

09/03/2022:
✔ Toshkovka
✔ Grachevo
✔ Tranquilo
✔ Surovtsevka

12/03/2022:
✔ Shchedrishchevo
✔Zhitlovka
✔ Fuego

13/03/2022:
✔ Popasnaya
✔ Varvarovka

18/03/2022:
✔ Frontera


La operación para liberar el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk continúa.


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

[TE="Dr Polux, post: 39787915, member: 10031"]
LAs bajas rusas deben ser brutales, los rusos no estan recuperando los cadaveres y los ucranianos enterrandolos en fosas comunes


[/QUOTE]

La circular dice que son chatarra. El plan era desde el principio mandarlos a morir a Ucrania, porque tienen unos nuevecitos detrás de los Urales esperando... a algo, no se sabe bien el qué.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> ¿Otro desastre de los VDV? Menudo desempeño tan horrible están teniendo para ser unas tropas de "élite".



por mucho paracaidistas que seas,,si no tienes apoyo aereo..te superaran en numero siempre


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El problema es que Occidente no es mejor que el régimen ruso...y en el caso de Ucrania la razón está de parte de Putin. Ucrania es Rusia. Y Biden nos ha metido en el problema por su propio interés económico...



Valiente soplapollas


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Parte de la jugada maestra de Putin, jaque mate al mundo occidental, es lograr que tu mano de obra más cualificada se dé el piro a armenia a buscar curro con su laptop. Es UN PLAN SIN FISURAS.










Russia Is Losing Tens of Thousands of Outward-Looking Young Professionals


Many of them have been streaming into Armenia, where they can work I.T. jobs remotely, at least for a while. At cafes in the capital, Yerevan, the exiles try to plot out new lives from their laptops.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hilo interesante sobre mantenimiento de vehiculos, de un auditor de calidad que trabajo para contratistas militares. Dejo solo dos tweets para no colapsar, si quereis leer el resto, ya sabeis, os toca tener cuenta de Twitter y entrar.



los rusos ya mismo van a tener que llevar al frente los kamaz que corren el Dakar!


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los rusos ya mismo van a tener que llevar al frente los kamaz que corren el Dakar!



igual aguantan más!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Las tropas de asalto aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan destruyendo las columnas de apoyo de los invasores rusos. Están apoyados por defensores ucranianos en toda Ucrania. Videos y fotos recientes del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

2 destruido BTR-80 ruso. región de Mykolaiv.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

- Si tiramos aquí un misil hipersónico llegará en 3 minutos
- Señor, los llamamos hipersónicos porque hacen un ruido de la hostia, pero rápido lo que se dice rápido no van
- Maldita sea, Dimitri, en que se ha gastado el dinero?
- En furcias señor. Y en farlopa que en Londres es carísima, señor


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Acerca de las sanciones y la dependencia rusa de las importaciones de tecnología occidental
> 
> 
> Leed el hilo entero desde el principio. No tiene desperdicio.



joder, qué brutal todo, no??



Why old oil and gas tycoons were expropriated, while metallurgy oligarchs were spared and largely remained rich through the entire Putin's era? Because metallurgy is too complicated for Putin's friends to control it directly. They spared it, because they are too mafia to run it

The closer you are to the seat of power, the more mafia like and thus simpler you are. You are just unable to administer anything complex. That's why the highest-ranked and the simplest interest group took oil and gas - something they could rip off without destroying. immediately


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> toda la esencia de la Federación Rusa en esta foto: comeremos de la basura, vistiendo z



       

Están pasando un hambre hipersónico


----------



## bladu (20 Mar 2022)

Recomendable documental:


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## moncton (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues hay que ser realmente cutre. Algo me temía, es que es absurdo dejsr abiertas unas redes que se tiran en minutos. Pero si no tienen comunicaciones de campaña de calidad, bien jodidos están



Es lo que esta saliendo de esta aventura

Los rusos estan preparados para asesinar civiles pero en guerra moderna contra un pais equipado y motivado no tienen ni media hostia

En el video que puse hoy de un general usano retirado se sorprendia de eso, y decia que cualquier ejercito occidental lo primero que haria incluso antes de invadir seria tirar la red civil de telefonía 

Sigo repitiendo, acabe como acabe esto rusia la ha cagado a base de bien, le he demostrado al mundo las carencias de su ejército 

Si os fijais, al principio de la invasion, amenazaban a todo dios, ucrania, Moldova, estonia, finlandia...

Ahora llevan 2 semanas callados como putitas


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los usan porque son más eficientes. Ellos tenían sus Tupolev, peores pero que volaban, el 204 se paró porque los aviones occidentales les llegaron a buen precio y ahí los dejaron, pero los chinos siguen con sus COMAC, claro que no es para ya, antes de unos años no empezarán a fabricar . El problema es efectivamente como burlan el embargo de la electrónica, ahí o China les ayuda o lo tienen mal. Claro que tendría que durar la situación y esa es la clave. Al final hay mucho interés en cerrar esto lo antes posible y supongo que Rusia se retirará pronto de alguna manera.



no hay nadie en su sano juicio que vuele en tupolev, ni los cubanos embargados hasta las orejas!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Día 25 de la resistencia de Ucrania: los agresores rusos perdieron muchas tropas, tanques, vehículos blindados, camiones


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No creo que sea tanto dinero. En todo caso, serían millones de rublos. Lo que sería en torno a los 150 millones de euros diarios. La otra cantidad no la soporta ni el presupuesto militar de USA



esta mucho mas cerca de 17000 millones de euros que de 150 diarios,solo dar de comer a 200.000 soldados ya vale eso y hay que traer la comida desde 1000 km!


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


>



Ese mapa es un chiste


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> [TE="Dr Polux, post: 39787915, member: 10031"]
> LAs bajas rusas deben ser brutales, los rusos no estan recuperando los cadaveres y los ucranianos enterrandolos en fosas comunes



Un plan bastante tonto. Vale que puedan querer deshacerse de la chatarra, pero para eso el mejor mandarla a una fundición y no condenar a muerte al propio ejército.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si China intenta burlarlo (para que si la HORDA es una colonia) occidente embargaría a China las ventas de máquinas litografícas y el sector de semiconductores chinos se iría a la mierda.



no esta en china, esta mas en taiwan. Occidente dejara claro a los chinos que no es buena idea invadir taiwan.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Al menos 50 muertos en el bombardeo ruso de un cuartel del Ejército ucraniano en Mykolaiv


Al menos 50 soldados ucranianos han muerto en un bombardeo registrado este viernes en un cuartel al sur de Ucrania, en la ciudad de Mykolaiv.




okdiario.com




Al menos 50 soldados ucranianos han muerto en un bombardeo registrado este viernes en un cuartel al sur de Ucrania, en la ciudad de Mykolaiv. «Había al menos 200 soldados durmiendo en los barracones»












En la morgue de Mykolaiv: los cadáveres se apilan bajo la nieve por falta de espacio


El cadáver yace con las manos juntas, como si estuviera rezando. En realidad, según cuenta el empleado de la morgue, estaba lanzando cócteles molotov cuando los rusos lo...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no hay nadie en su sano juicio que vuele en tupolev, ni los cubanos embargados hasta las orejas!



yo he volado en Ilyushins y acojonaba el ruidal que hacían y las maniobras de aproximación. Aterrizaban casi en picado, la mayoría eran pilotos militares en Afghanistan y esa era la estrategia para evitar los stingers al parecer. Los aviones… uffff menuda juerga. ACOJONANTE los borrachos metiendo mano a las azafatas con bigote. Son geniales en su locura
IL-86
IL-62

el 86 era GIGANTE


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es lo que esta saliendo de esta aventura
> 
> Los rusos estan preparados para asesinar civiles pero en guerra moderna contra un pais equipado y motivado no tienen ni media hostia
> 
> ...



No aplican política de tierra quemada, y no están arrasando las infraestructuras a lo bestia, si bien están escalando en los ataques conforme se atascan y se prolonga la campaña. A esa intención inicial la acompañan con campañas de ayuda a la población civil para mejorar su imagen, que obviamente se ocultan en los medios occidentales. El problema es del hilo, que está el grupito pro ukra chupandose las pollas todo el día, no llega toda la información y se tiene una visión sesgada de lo que realmente sucede, y digo exactamente eso, no hablo de pro rusos ni gilipolleces. Claro, q en este foro, seguir un conflicto con asepsia ideológica es imposible


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esta mucho mas cerca de 17000 millones de euros que de 150 diarios,solo dar de comer a 200.000 soldados ya vale eso y hay que traer la comida desde 1000 km!



Si USA gastaba 300M diarios en el culmen de su despliegue afgano y ellos tienen siempre una logística de envidia con hispitales de campaña , servicios Medevac impecables, correo, comida abundante... Si los rusos se gastan 100m diarios ya es mucho. Si ni siquiera echan de comer a los soldados, los mandan a rapiñar al Carrefour. Además los ejércitos occidentales pagan salarios, dietas , clases pasivas, seguros y la gasolina la compran hasta con IVA. los rusos van de otra manera más cutre.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada, se pone la otra mejilla y listo


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ese mapa es un chiste



No lo se, es lo que se publica. Si tienes alguno más exacto, postea


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ya avanzando con vehiculos civiles


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

1.000 bajas (KIA y WIA) al día, como dice la inteligencia occidental, es la peor tasa de pérdidas militares de Rusia desde la Batalla de Berlín de 1945.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si USA gastaba 300M diarios en el culmen de su despliegue afgano y ellos tienen siempre una logística de envidia con hispitales de campaña , servicios Medevac impecables, correo, comida abundante... Si los rusos se gastan 100m diarios ya es mucho. Si ni siquiera echan de comer a los soldados, los mandan a rapiñar al Carrefour. Además los ejércitos occidentales pagan salarios, dietas , clases pasivas, seguros y la gasolina la compran hasta con IVA. los rusos van de otra manera más cutre.



Los rusos van a la rusa, correcto, muy paco, pero están acostumbrados al sistema paco y a rapiñar lo que se encuentre en campaña. No notarán mucho la carencia porque nunca saborearon la opulencia de los ejércitos de los EEUU


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No lo se, es lo que se publica. Si tienes alguno más exacto, postea



Nadie va a poner uno exacto porque eso lo puede usar el otro bando para reventarse los unos a los otros, pero ese mapa en concreto tiene pinta de exagerar el avance ruso, también los he visto que parece que se hayan marchado del país, personalmente me quedo con lo que usa Yago en sus vídeos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

"25 soldados rusos murieron repentinamente en Bielorrusia; fueron quemados vivos en equipos en Mozyr", informa Vertikal.

Curiosa noticia, no hay mas fuentes, por lo que mejor no hacer mucho caso


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Nadie va a poner uno exacto porque eso lo puede usar el otro bando para reventarse los unos a los otros, pero ese mapa en concreto tiene pinta de exagerar el avance ruso, también los he visto que parece que se hayan marchado del país, personalmente me quedo con lo que usa Yago en sus vídeos.



No se qué fuente tiene @ descifrandolaguerra, pero son bastante buenos aportando información de los conflictos. Supongo que trabajarán con lo que obtengan de varias fuentes


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Zelensky: 'Ucrania no puede comprometer su integridad territorial'. El presidente Zelensky le dijo a CNN que los ucranianos no aceptarán ningún trato que implique la pérdida de territorio o soberanía. “Hay compromisos para los que no podemos estar preparados como estado independiente”, dijo Zelensky.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No lo se, es lo que se publica. Si tienes alguno más exacto, postea



Es de hace 2 días, la zona retomada de Mykolaiv es aún mayor


----------



## kenny220 (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Los rusos van a la rusa, correcto, muy paco, pero están acostumbrados al sistema paco y a rapiñar lo que se encuentre en campaña. No notarán mucho la carencia porque nunca saborearon la opulencia de los ejércitos de los EEUU


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Alemania ha encontrado un reemplazo para el gas ruso y acordó una asociación a largo plazo.

Siempre quedara vender el gas ruso a la india por la mitad de precio y en rupias


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es de hace 2 días, la zona retomada de Mykolaiv es aún mayor
> Ver archivo adjunto 991952



Los mapas de líneas de frente variarán mucho. La zona de mykolaiv es muy activa, el ejército rojo está apretando bien, y los ukras defendiéndose con uñas y dientes. Les ha tenido que picar el bombardeo del cuartel de la 79th


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Los rusos van a la rusa, correcto, muy paco, pero están acostumbrados al sistema paco y a rapiñar lo que se encuentre en campaña. No notarán mucho la carencia porque nunca saborearon la opulencia de los ejércitos de los EEUU



Lo que van a saborear en forma de hostias como panes es la opulencia de las armas y gafas de visión nocturna que le está pasando la OTAN a Ucrania


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando



Me pinchas y no sangro, con el exquisito mantenimiento que realiza el hezjército ruso!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

la vida esta muy cara hasta para el ruso, vas al super a comprar? Se lo dejan mas barato a los rusos? Que tambien le compraban el maiz a Ucrania!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me pinchas y no sangro, con el exquisito mantenimiento que realiza el hezjército ruso!



No es la primera noticia sobre misiles y bombas que no detonan, habria q conocer que porcentaje. Pero viendo en el mal estado que han tenido y el bajo mantenimiento de sus vehiculos, imagino que es extrapolable a la municion y ya ni quiero pensar en armamento nuclear


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> yo he volado en Ilyushins y acojonaba el ruidal que hacían y las maniobras de aproximación. Aterrizaban casi en picado, la mayoría eran pilotos militares en Afghanistan y esa era la estrategia para evitar los stingers al parecer. Los aviones… uffff menuda juerga. ACOJONANTE los borrachos metiendo mano a las azafatas con bigote. Son geniales en su locura
> IL-86
> IL-62
> 
> el 86 era GIGANTE



seria hace mucho tiempo, actualmente dudo que haya activo aviones si no es para llevar gallinas por el Kazajistan.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Ojo con esto

Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada. La unidad militar es Operaciones de Fuerza Avanzada de JSOC, incluidos miembros de Delta Force y SEAL Team 6.



La fuente parece fiable y se rumorea que llevan una semana


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando



no se este, pero al principio se vieron muchos y eran los canisters vacíos de bombas de racimo o algo similar. Las bombas salían antes y el motor/fuselaje se incrustaba sin carga explosiva.


----------



## Radiopatio (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando



Misiles que impactan en corrales. Acojonante. Objetivos militares de primera magnitud, ya se ve. "Los ataques serán quirúrgicos. Los ucranianos serán respetados", decían...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No aplican política de tierra quemada, y no están arrasando las infraestructuras a lo bestia, si bien están escalando en los ataques conforme se atascan y se prolonga la campaña. A esa intención inicial la acompañan con campañas de ayuda a la población civil para mejorar su imagen, que obviamente se ocultan en los medios occidentales. El problema es del hilo, que está el grupito pro ukra chupandose las pollas todo el día, no llega toda la información y se tiene una visión sesgada de lo que realmente sucede, y digo exactamente eso, no hablo de pro rusos ni gilipolleces. Claro, q en este foro, seguir un conflicto con asepsia ideológica es imposible



es bastante facil posicionarse, ucrania no invadir rusia, entonces por que rusia invadir ukrania?

que justifica bombardear esto?


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> seria hace mucho tiempo, actualmente dudo que haya activo aviones si no es para llevar gallinas por el Kazajistan.



los il86 yo creo que siguen activos y ahora está el il96

edito: están retirados desde el 2011


----------



## Turbamulta (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando



Bueno es que eso es un "booster", cohete de lanzamiento o como lo quieras llamar, no el misil en si. Sirve para que lo que es el misil que es de un sistema antiaereo Pantsir alcance altura y luego se desprende y el misil siga su camino. Es la parte marrón del dibujo


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo he pensado cuando lo ha colgado el OP aunque no hacía referencia a que fueran Spetsnaz, el circulo creo recordar que eran unidades de "elite" y el material no es el típico.


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Misiles que impactan en corrales. Acojonante. Objetivos militares de primera magnitud, ya se ve. "Los ataques serán quirúrgicos. Los ucranianos serán respetados", decían...



Los misiles rusos preguntan y recopilan pruebas para tener un juicio justo antes de estallar. Putin es listisimo y los ha diseñado así. Todo lo demás es propaganda.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si USA gastaba 300M diarios en el culmen de su despliegue afgano y ellos tienen siempre una logística de envidia con hispitales de campaña , servicios Medevac impecables, correo, comida abundante... Si los rusos se gastan 100m diarios ya es mucho. Si ni siquiera echan de comer a los soldados, los mandan a rapiñar al Carrefour. Además los ejércitos occidentales pagan salarios, dietas , clases pasivas, seguros y la gasolina la compran hasta con IVA. los rusos van de otra manera más cutre.



segun tu teoria a ukrania le sale mas barato que van a comer a casa y se ahorran dietas. Estamos habalndo de intangibles, cuanto vale la reputacion de la marca Rusia, que coste tiene el embargo diario, cuanto vale la pension de viudedad a lo largo de muchos años…


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No es la primera noticia sobre misiles y bombas que no detonan, habria q conocer que porcentaje. Pero viendo en el mal estado que han tenido y el bajo mantenimiento de sus vehiculos, imagino que es extrapolable a la municion y ya ni quiero pensar en armamento nuclear



seguro que no han cambiado el combustible nuclear en 10 años!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

EL GLORIOSO GRAN CAUDILLO JUDEO UCRANINO ZELENSKY 
DERROTA A LAS HORDAS RUSAS 

QUE INFECTABAN LA MAL LLAMADA "PLURALIDAD " ( LIBERTINAJE RUSOFILO)

CREAUNDO UN GLORIOSO GRAN CANAL UNICO DE INFORMACION SANA 





Citing Martial Law, Ukraine President Signs Decree to Combine National TV Channels Into One Platform

By Reuters
March 20, 2022, at 4:00 a.m. < - - - "They are scared [4am]."

LVIV, Ukraine (Reuters) - Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy has signed a decree that combines all national TV channels into one platform, citing the importance of a "unified information policy" under martial law, his office said in a statement on Sunday.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...ombine-national-tv-channels-into-one-platform 
​ 

 ​ 

​  
   
​ 

​


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con esto
> 
> Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada. La unidad militar es Operaciones de Fuerza Avanzada de JSOC, incluidos miembros de Delta Force y SEAL Team 6.
> 
> ...



Por que el otro tienes los nukes y tal, si no, se plantan los americanos con un par de AWACS, media docena de AC130 y con unos F35 de apoyo y llegan a Moscú en una semana.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es bastante facil posicionarse, ucrania no invadir rusia, entonces por que rusia invadir ukrania?
> 
> que justifica bombardear esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991973



Si hay que posicionarse , que sea con el agredido y con la población civil. De lo que hablo es de seguir con objetividad el desarrollo del conflicto bélico, en definitiva, saber lo que pasa, y no lo que los gruppies quieren que pase, porque al final estás igual de desinformado que al principio. Por eso sigo varias cuentas de Twitter, de perfil militar, que aportan información sin juicios de valor, o no haciendo de ellos el leit motiv de la publicación


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguen teniendo cuidado con los civiles, si no hubieran arrasado el centro de Mariupol por ejemplo, el cual están limpiando casa por casa los chechens. Por no hablar de que Kiev ya estaría muy bombardeado. Cuando las cifras de civiles son mucho menores que las militares, es que la parte más fuerte del conflicto está teniendo bastante cuidado.



Mira, hasta ahora he sido correcto contigo, pero decir que tienen cuidado con los civiles es tener los huevos cuadrados, con todo lo que ha llovido. O eres ciego o cosas peores.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Ser colaboracionista con el invasor suele ser una profesión de alto riesgo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Valiente soplapollas



¿ Qué dices, subhumano?


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Mira, hasta ahora he sido correcto contigo, pero decir que tienen cuidado con los civiles es tener los huevos cuadrados, con todo lo que ha llovido. O eres ciego o cosas peores.



Las cifras están ahí, está muriendo mucho más personal militar de ambos bandos que civiles.


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos es que me da la impresión de que ven que pueden ganar esto. Tiene toda la pinta, además saben que tienen detrás a EEUU y sus juguetitos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Si hay que posicionarse , que sea con el agredido y con la población civil. De lo que hablo es de seguir con objetividad el desarrollo del conflicto bélico, en definitiva, saber lo que pasa, y no lo que los gruppies quieren que pase, porque al final estás igual de desinformado que al principio. Por eso sigo varias cuentas de Twitter, de perfil militar, que aportan información sin juicios de valor, o no haciendo de ellos el leit motiv de la publicación



si quieres saber la verdad esperate 15 dias naturales antes de comentar nada. A toro pasado todo esta mucho mas claro!


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Si hay que posicionarse , que sea con el agredido y con la población civil. De lo que hablo es de seguir con objetividad el desarrollo del conflicto bélico, en definitiva, saber lo que pasa, y no lo que los gruppies quieren que pase, porque al final estás igual de desinformado que al principio. Por eso sigo varias cuentas de Twitter, de perfil militar, que aportan información sin juicios de valor, o no haciendo de ellos el leit motiv de la publicación



Entonces éste no es tu hilo.

Aquí Ucrania lleva ganando la guerra y masacrando a los rusos (que no avanzan) desde que empezó todo.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Mira, hasta ahora he sido correcto contigo, pero decir que tienen cuidado con los civiles es tener los huevos cuadrados, con todo lo que ha llovido. O eres ciego o cosas peores.



Os pierde el buenismo. Están combatiendo con civiles en el teatro de operaciones, y hay " daños colaterales " ( lenguaje usado en Irak o Afganistán). Ello no reduce la responsabilidad por las muertes, pero es lo que hay. Voluntariamente y conscientemente no bombardean ubicaciones donde únicamente hay civiles desarmados ( probablemente algún hijo puta habrá que le de igual ).
De ahí que los ukras dificulten o impidan, en mariupol por ejemplo, la huida de la población civil, que les sirve de escudo, como se ha hecho siempre en las guerras. 
Te dará una pista que los ukras denunciaban hoy la evacuación forzosa de civiles a Rusia, o poblaciones cercanas a la frontera . Están sacando de la ecuación a toda la población civil que pueden, para poder permitirse el entrar a sangre y fuego. 
Es lo que hay, os guste o no.


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Estaba comentando con un forero que cuanto más lo pienso más me parece esto una trampa de los hijos de satán de allende de los mares a Putin. Los tipos anunciaron la movida de la que no eran conscientes ni las tropas! Sabían perfectamente lo que se cocía y que iba a haber una invasión que muchos no quisimos creer. Y les han dejado hacer mientras han preparado los fuegos de artificio del comité de bienvenida. 

Igual USA están haciendo una jugada maestra y los Rusos han entrado al trapo como un toro y van a salir escaldados de verdad.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las cifras están ahí, está muriendo mucho más personal militar de ambos bandos que civiles.



Pues como en todas las guerras, si no, nos hubiéramos extinguido hace mucho


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces éste no es tu hilo.
> 
> Aquí Ucrania lleva ganando la guerra y masacrando a los rusos (que no avanzan) desde que empezó todo.



Entonces Ucrania son los agresores?? joder nene, necesitas ayuda profesional ...


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con esto
> 
> Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada. La unidad militar es Operaciones de Fuerza Avanzada de JSOC, incluidos miembros de Delta Force y SEAL Team 6.
> 
> ...



Le van a meter a Putin los hipersónicos por el culo.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Pues como en todas las guerras, si no, nos hubiéramos extinguido hace mucho



Desconozco eso, pero la verdad es que a estas alturas del conflicto me esperaba muchas más. Las cifras que maneja la ONU no llegan ni a 1000. Y eso que Rusia ha bombardeado a saco Kharkov y Mariupol. Yo creo que están jugando un papel determinante los búnkeres soviéticos. Esto pasa en hezpaña y hay muchos más muertos.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las cifras están ahí, está muriendo mucho más personal militar de ambos bandos que civiles.



Claro mastuerzo, porque no está muriendo ni un puto civil ruso.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Entonces Ucrania son los agresores?? joder nene, necesitas ayuda profesional ...



Son los defensores en todo caso...que están ''ganando''.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces éste no es tu hilo.
> 
> Aquí Ucrania lleva ganando la guerra y masacrando a los rusos (que no avanzan) desde que empezó todo.



Lo se, solo me he metido para tocar los huevos al subnormal del @Dr Polux


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Desconozco eso, pero la verdad es que a estas alturas del conflicto me esperaba muchas más. Las cifras que maneja la ONU no llegan ni a 1000. Y eso que Rusia ha bombardeado a saco Kharkov y Mariupol. Yo creo que están jugando un papel determinante los búnkeres soviéticos. Esto pasa en hezpaña y hay muchos más muertos.



Seguro, aquí no somos tan chapuzas como los rusos ... bueno tenemos _rusofilos_, lo mismo tengo que darte la razón., 

No, mientras que el_ bocachanclismo_ no mate, no tenemos de que preocuparnos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Os pierde el buenismo. Están combatiendo con civiles en el teatro de operaciones, y hay " daños colaterales " ( lenguaje usado en Irak o Afganistán). Ello no reduce la responsabilidad por las muertes, pero es lo que hay. Voluntariamente y conscientemente no bombardean ubicaciones donde únicamente hay civiles desarmados ( probablemente algún hijo puta habrá que le de igual ).
> De ahí que los ukras dificulten o impidan, en mariupol por ejemplo, la huida de la población civil, que les sirve de escudo, como se ha hecho siempre en las guerras.
> Te dará una pista que los ukras denunciaban hoy la evacuación forzosa de civiles a Rusia, o poblaciones cercanas a la frontera . Están sacando de la ecuación a toda la población civil que pueden, para poder permitirse el entrar a sangre y fuego.
> Es lo que hay, os guste o no.



pero cual es el objetivo de esta guerra? Porque no me parece que sea por dinero, y hoy en dia son muy raritas las guerras que no son por dinero. No me digas que se esta destruyendo un pais entero para que putin pueda crear un mini imperio nostalgico?

espanya podria empezar a invadir el sahara! y despues a por filipinas!


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Son los defensores en todo caso...que están ''ganando''.



De verdad, háztelo mirar


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "25 soldados rusos murieron repentinamente en Bielorrusia; fueron quemados vivos en equipos en Mozyr", informa Vertikal.
> 
> Curiosa noticia, no hay mas fuentes, por lo que mejor no hacer mucho caso



Ya te lo confirmo yo, dalo por bueno, ha sido por covid


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Capítulo 16 de las VII temporada de "no hay nazis en Ucrania"

Miembros del batallón Azov, se dirige al gobierno para que acuda a romper el cerco de Mariupol:

_Members of the Azov regiment who are currently in Kiev are demanding that the government should attempt to lift the siege of Mariupol with a counter-offensive. The government has already announced through presidential advisor Arestovich that they can't & won't do this. _


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero cual es el objetivo de esta guerra? Porque no me parece que sea por dinero, y hoy en dia son muy raritas las guerras que no son por dinero. No me digas que se esta destruyendo un pais entero para que putin pueda crear un mini imperio nostalgico?
> 
> espanya podria empezar a invadir el sahara! y despues a por filipinas!



Ucrania es un vergel lleno de recursos, es riquísima en todo tipo de materias primas.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Estaba comentando con un forero que cuanto más lo pienso más me parece esto una trampa de los hijos de satán de allende de los mares a Putin. Los tipos anunciaron la movida de la que no eran conscientes ni las tropas! Sabían perfectamente lo que se cocía y que iba a haber una invasión que muchos no quisimos creer. Y les han dejado hacer mientras han preparado los fuegos de artificio del comité de bienvenida.
> 
> Igual USA están haciendo una jugada maestra y los Rusos han entrado al trapo como un toro y van a salir escaldados de verdad.



¿Pero tienes alguna duda al respecto?.

Yo pienso incluso que el delirante plan estrategico de Z lo han cocinado en Langley, lo han ido introduciendo con algun mando ruso que trabaja para ellos y conocen lo suficiente de la psicologia de Putin para saber que este le daria el ok al plan grande (e imposible) en vez de al plan medio (y realizable) de la diagonal Kharkov-Crimea o el plan pequeño (solo Donbass)...quieren follarse al ejercito ruso y a Rusia para siempre y a lo grande...tiene riesgos claro (nukes).


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ser tienen que pirar de allí:


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Capítulo 16 de las VII temporada de "no hay nazis en Ucrania"
> 
> Miembros del batallón Azov, se dirige al gobierno para que acuda a romper el cerco de Mariupol:
> 
> _Members of the Azov regiment who are currently in Kiev are demanding that the government should attempt to lift the siege of Mariupol with a counter-offensive. The government has already announced through presidential advisor Arestovich that they can't & won't do this. _



Cada día es mas fácil ser nazi, si por pedir que tu gobierno te ayude mientras te están masacrando los ruskis eres nazi, ahora entiendo porque hay tantos en Ucrania.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ucrania es un vergel lleno de recursos, es riquísima en todo tipo de materias primas.



a mi me da que le gusta mas Odessa que las materia primas, es un romantico el putin!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Estaba comentando con un forero que cuanto más lo pienso más me parece esto una trampa de los hijos de satán de allende de los mares a Putin. Los tipos anunciaron la movida de la que no eran conscientes ni las tropas! Sabían perfectamente lo que se cocía y que iba a haber una invasión que muchos no quisimos creer. Y les han dejado hacer mientras han preparado los fuegos de artificio del comité de bienvenida.
> 
> Igual USA están haciendo una jugada maestra y los Rusos han entrado al trapo como un toro y van a salir escaldados de verdad.



Yo tb llevo unos dias pensando eso .. tengo la sensacion que los estan desangrando .. luego .... a lo mejor se le empiezan a rebelar por sus zonas de influencia o algo asi. Al final tienes que colapsar


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Ataque personal, es lo que puedes ofrecer....
> 
> Te lo pongo otra vez, para ti y para el resto de lectores
> 
> ...





p_pin dijo:


> Carne para la picadora de nazis:
> 
> Lo pondré en spoiler +18 (brazalete del que está en el medio)
> 
> ...




vaya lince estas hecho

lo peor es que has te has acercado a la realidad sin querer


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> vaya lince estas hecho
> 
> lo peor es que has te has acercado a la realidad sin querer



No se por qué me citas, sino haces alusión ninguna a lo que pongo, ¿te molesta que escriba? escribe a P. Sánchez y que censure el foro


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero cual es el objetivo de esta guerra? Porque no me parece que sea por dinero, y hoy en dia son muy raritas las guerras que no son por dinero. No me digas que se esta destruyendo un pais entero para que putin pueda crear un mini imperio nostalgico?
> 
> espanya podria empezar a invadir el sahara! y despues a por filipinas!



Claro que es por dinero, el de los EEUU , que utilizando a la otan ( que es suya y se la folla cuando quiere), ha forzado el límite de Rusia queriendo montar allí el escudo antimisiles y las nukes; de modo que con esta guera ha fracturado el tándem comercial EU-Rusia, que cada vez iba a más y mejor, véase NS2. Tiro en el pie económicamente para la UE, para Rusia, y victoria para ellos, que vuelven a coger las riendas de la rebelde Europa como socio comercial preferente, se van a inflar a vender armamento y gas glp ,etc
El problema es que si no lo cuenta la tele no lo veis


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las cifras están ahí, está muriendo mucho más personal militar de ambos bandos que civiles.



Coño, menos mal que mueren mas militares que civiles. Encuentrame una guerra que no haya sido asi. Eso es muy distinto a decir que se cuidan de no matar civiles, porque los dos sabemos que no es cierto.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Os pierde el buenismo. Están combatiendo con civiles en el teatro de operaciones, y hay " daños colaterales " ( lenguaje usado en Irak o Afganistán). Ello no reduce la responsabilidad por las muertes, pero es lo que hay. Voluntariamente y conscientemente no bombardean ubicaciones donde únicamente hay civiles desarmados ( probablemente algún hijo puta habrá que le de igual ).
> De ahí que los ukras dificulten o impidan, en mariupol por ejemplo, la huida de la población civil, que les sirve de escudo, como se ha hecho siempre en las guerras.
> Te dará una pista que los ukras denunciaban hoy la evacuación forzosa de civiles a Rusia, o poblaciones cercanas a la frontera . Están sacando de la ecuación a toda la población civil que pueden, para poder permitirse el entrar a sangre y fuego.
> Es lo que hay, os guste o no.



Que buenismo ni que leches? Bombardear un edificio con misiles de crucero, o son unos inutiles, o va con muy mala hostia. Y quien defienda eso, llamarle miserable es poco.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> segun tu teoria a ukrania le sale mas barato que van a comer a casa y se ahorran dietas. Estamos habalndo de intangibles, cuanto vale la reputacion de la marca Rusia, que coste tiene el embargo diario, cuanto vale la pension de viudedad a lo largo de muchos años…



Da igual. Es demasiado 170000M e incluso 1700. Esto último.si consideramos el.impacto de unas sanciones que realmente sean duras y aguanten en el tiempo (nada de ello demostrado oor el momento ) sería creíble.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Mar 2022)

Buen bicho se han agenciado los Ucros, buen bicho: un T-80.
Por cada anticuado t 64 (básicamente lo que tienen en el Dombass) que pierden los ucros capturan dos tanques mejores basicamente T-80s o T-72s


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esta mucho mas cerca de 17000 millones de euros que de 150 diarios,solo dar de comer a 200.000 soldados ya vale eso y hay que traer la comida desde 1000 km!



Es inviable ese gasto. Y no tiene sentido lo que te refieres el coste del alimento. Porque en Rusia el ejército le dan de comer todos los días estando también en paz, entonces estando en paz el ejército ruso tiene 17000 millones de gasto diario. 
Que no hombre que no. Que ese gasto no es posible.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo tb llevo unos dias pensando eso .. tengo la sensacion que los estan desangrando .. luego .... a lo mejor se le empiezan a rebelar por sus zonas de influencia o algo asi. Al final tienes que colapsar



Vamos, esto tampoco es nuevo.

Al imperio español su Ucrania se la montaron en Flandes.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> los il86 yo creo que siguen activos y ahora está el il96
> 
> edito: están retirados desde el 2011



Están en la fuerza aérea nada más, hay un escuadron de vuelos especiales con varios Il-96 y Tu-204 y no sé si hasta 154 . Aerolíneas que usan aviones rusos no creo que haya, quizá alguna secundaria. Es que son máquinas de quemar combustible. El 204 remotorizado podría haber tenido una vida comercial digna pero la tocaron los peores momentos post-URSS y ni para eso hubo dinero. En 2030+ de todos modos se termina el duopolio aeronáutico euroamericano porque los chinos ,tirando de capacidades rusas y propias, ya tendrán familias en los nichos del 320 y del 350. Faltan todavía unos años para que se produzcen en cantidad importante pero los chinos buscan esa independencia. Todo apunta a dos esferas comerciales separadas por un telón semipermeable (para lujo y algunos ibtercambios imprescindibles) en torno a 2035, China busca obsesivamente no depender en nada de Occidente.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Al fin un vídeo del Instalaza C-90 español destruyendo algo:




Estos días parece que Rusia está cayendo en Minas/IEDs, durante los primeros días del conflicto no se vio absolutamente nada de eso. Aquí han caído 2 TOR (antiaéreos):


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Coño, menos mal que mueren mas militares que civiles. Encuentrame una guerra que no haya sido asi. Eso es muy distinto a decir que se cuidan de no matar civiles, porque los dos sabemos que no es cierto.



Si pero no es lo mismo matar 1000 que 100000. Hay un trecho grande. Yo estoy convencido de que Putin se está cuidando mucho de no matar civiles, de hecho se ve en como está planteando la operación, va poco a poco, y ciudad por ciudad. Hoy podría bombardear Kiev, Lviv o Dnipro y llevarse por delante a miles de civiles. Y más con el nuevo juguetito hipersónico.

El objetivo son infraestructuras militares estratégicas y posiciones enemigas. Lógicamente la propaganda otan te dirá que Putin y los chechenos quieren matar niños ucranianos, porque son así de sádicos.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Es inviable ese gasto. Y no tiene sentido lo que te refieres el coste del alimento. Porque en Rusia el ejército le dan de comer todos los días estando también en paz, entonces estando en paz el ejército ruso tiene 17000 millones de gasto diario.
> Que no hombre que no. Que ese gasto no es posible.



Ni gasto ni coste total. Es imposible. Pero si de verdad se bloqueará todo el comercio de Rusia para siempre un impacto de mil y oico millones diarios habría. Pero no he visto que los alemanes cierren sus terminales de los gasoductos y pongan a sus gordas a tirar pedos para dar calor a la industria. Y mira que hay gordas en Alemania.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Cada día es mas fácil ser nazi, si por pedir que tu gobierno te ayude mientras te están masacrando los ruskis eres nazi, ahora entiendo porque hay tantos en Ucrania.



No son nazis por pedir ayuda, sino por pertenecer a un batallón de ideología nazi, Batallon Azov en google, integrado en el ejército de Ucrania desde 2014 y forma parte de la Guardia Nacional... es decir, no son un "grupo aislado", están en las instituciones


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Que buenismo ni que leches? Bombardear un edificio con misiles de crucero, o son unos inutiles, o va con muy mala hostia. Y quien defienda eso, llamarle miserable es poco.



Miserable no; llámale prorruso, facha, negacionista, ultraderecha, nazi, etc. 
Cuanta más información tenéis, menos capacidad de pensar ejercéis. Por eso la propaganda de cualquier tipo os cala y os la coméis con patatas. 
Cuando bombardean un edificio con misiles de crucero y no yerran el blanco, ahí hay un objetivo militar, normalmente. Habla con cualquier militar, que te lo explicará mejor. 
Lo que marca la diferencia en los conflictos hoy día es la propaganda, el relato, es lo que hace que cuando los americanos " democratizan " un país, la plebe aplauda con las orejas, y asuman como inevitables los daños colaterales (a.k.a. muertes de civiles). 
A esas conclusiones he llegado tras observar conflictos los últimos 30 años, no me lo ha contado la tele

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si pero no es lo mismo matar 1000 que 100000. Hay un trecho grande. Yo estoy convencido de que Putin se está cuidando mucho de no matar civiles, de hecho se ve en como está planteando la operación, va poco a poco, y ciudad por ciudad. Hoy podría bombardear Kiev, Lviv o Dnipro y llevarse por delante a miles de civiles. Y más con el nuevo juguetito hipersónico.
> 
> El objetivo son infraestructuras militares estratégicas y posiciones enemigas. Lógicamente la propaganda otan te dirá que Putin y los chechenos quieren matar niños ucranianos, porque son así de sádicos.



Sí, ahí esta claro que hay una restricción autoimpuesta en parte quizá porque esperaba una aceptación más elevada por parte de las poblaciones rusas de las diversas zonas invadidas.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si pero no es lo mismo matar 1000 que 100000. Hay un trecho grande. Yo estoy convencido de que Putin se está cuidando mucho de no matar civiles, de hecho se ve en como está planteando la operación, va poco a poco, y ciudad por ciudad. Hoy podría bombardear Kiev, Lviv o Dnipro y llevarse por delante a miles de civiles. Y más con el nuevo juguetito hipersónico.,,



Eso de que podría, visto lo visto, lo piensas tu y a lo mejor 4 mas.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No son nazis por pedir ayuda, sino por pertenecer a un batallón de ideología nazi, Batallon Azov en google, integrado en el ejército de Ucrania desde 2014 y forma parte de la Guardia Nacional... es decir, no son un "grupo aislado", están en las instituciones



p_pin, porfa, haz un hilo sobre lo nazis que son o sobre temas políticos en general, pero este va solo de temas militares.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esta mucho mas cerca de 17000 millones de euros que de 150 diarios,solo dar de comer a 200.000 soldados ya vale eso y hay que traer la comida desde 1000 km!



A ver... si según este hilo han muerto varias decenas de miles de soldados rusos,.... ya no hay que alimentarlos, fíjate que ahorro


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Acerca de las sanciones y la dependencia rusa de las importaciones de tecnología occidental
> 
> 
> Leed el hilo entero desde el principio. No tiene desperdicio.



he tenido que resucitar una cuenta tonta que tenía en twitter y que nunca he usado para poder leer todos los hilos de tuits que foreros cuelgan aquí su cabecera. 

Ha valido la pena.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No son nazis por pedir ayuda, sino por pertenecer a un batallón de ideología nazi, Batallon Azov en google, integrado en el ejército de Ucrania desde 2014 y forma parte de la Guardia Nacional... es decir, no son un "grupo aislado", están en las instituciones



Son neonazis por que lo dice la wiki, porque se opusieron a la independencia de 2 "provincias" de su pais o porque exactamente??


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> p_pin, porfa, haz un hilo sobre lo nazis que son o sobre temas políticos en general, pero este va solo de temas militares.



Te agradezco el consejo, yo me limité a poner un video en el que el Batallón Azov, participante en la guerra pedía ayuda MILITAR a su gobierno, del que forman parte


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Lista de asentamientos liberados por la Milicia Popular de la LPR:
> 
> 24/02/2022:
> ✔ Lopaskino
> ...



La mayoria son aldeas o pueblos. No tiene mucho merito el conquistarlos, tambien hay que mantenerlos. Por otro lado algunos nombres me suenan haber leido que los han recuperado estos dias los ucras en las contraataques, te lo busco y pongo

Los objetivos iniciales de la campaña NO se han cumplido aun. No se ha conquistado alguna de las grandes ciudades.


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Los mapas de líneas de frente variarán mucho. La zona de mykolaiv es muy activa, el ejército rojo está apretando bien, y los ukras defendiéndose con uñas y dientes. Les ha tenido que picar el bombardeo del cuartel de la 79th



Se te ve la patita, y las dos neuronas que tienes: de qué *ejército rojo* hablas? Cualquier socialdemocracia europea está más cerca del ideal comunista que la autocracia ultracorrupta que se ha montado Putin en Rusia.

Dais tanta grima como sería ver a un franquista adorando a Pedro Sánchez como si fuese falangista, porque lo han parido en el mismo país.

Con una hoz y un martillo dejarías que Putin se follase a vuestra madre, hermana, mujer e hijas, y de postre le ponías el culo. Dios, que vergüenza...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si pero no es lo mismo matar 1000 que 100000. Hay un trecho grande. Yo estoy convencido de que Putin se está cuidando mucho de no matar civiles, de hecho se ve en como está planteando la operación, va poco a poco, y ciudad por ciudad. Hoy podría bombardear Kiev, Lviv o Dnipro y llevarse por delante a miles de civiles. Y más con el nuevo juguetito hipersónico.
> 
> El objetivo son infraestructuras militares estratégicas y posiciones enemigas. Lógicamente la propaganda otan te dirá que Putin y los chechenos quieren matar niños ucranianos, porque son así de sádicos.



Dime una sola guerra (contemporanea) donde hayan muerto ams civiles que militares. Fin. Defender que los rusos tienen cuidado con los civiles es de una hipocresia supina (pensando bien). Pensando mal, mejor me lo callo.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ni gasto ni coste total. Es imposible. Pero si de verdad se bloqueará todo el comercio de Rusia para siempre un impacto de mil y oico millones diarios habría. Pero no he visto que los alemanes cierren sus terminales de los gasoductos y pongan a sus gordas a tirar pedos para dar calor a la industria. Y mira que hay gordas en Alemania.



Si está claro que no puede ser. Y he dicho 150 millones de euros diarios e incluso que tiro por lo alto. Porque hablamos de costes de producción en masa. Como han dicho antes al ejército estadounidense le costaba cerca de 250 millones diarios Iraq y eso que hablamos que ese país está lejos de su fronteras. 

Pero vamos que esas cifras de 10.000 o 17.000 milllones de euros diarios darían a que sería inviable el mantenimiento de cualquier ejército . Si el ejército español se supone que tiene un presupuesto de 10.000 millones anuales.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, ahí esta claro que hay una restricción autoimpuesta en parte quizá porque esperaba una aceptación más elevada por parte de las poblaciones rusas de las diversas zonas invadidas.



Viendo el destrozo que está haciendo en las grandes ciudades, dudo mucho que termine anexionándoselas la verdad. Cada vez veo más que esto es un zarpazo del oso en defensa propia con el único objetivo de disuadir al otanfato, y en cuanto consiga alguna exigencia diplomática se retirará. Lo que dice Zhukov de ocupar toda ucrania lo veo un poco wtf, aunque no hay que descartar nada.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La mayoria son aldeas o pueblos. No tiene mucho merito el conquistarlos, tambien hay que mantenerlos. Por otro lado algunos nombres me suenan haber leido que los han recuperado estos dias los ucras en las contraataques, te lo busco y pongo
> 
> Los *objetivos iniciales de la campaña NO se han cumplido* aun. No se ha conquistado alguna de las grandes ciudades.



Aham... y cuales son esos objetivo iniciales? cuéntame, mi general (jejeje)


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Te agradezco el consejo, yo me limité a poner un video en el que el Batallón Azov, participante en la guerra pedía ayuda MILITAR a su gobierno, del que forman parte



Forman parte de la estructura militar de Ucrania, por ende, es normal que pidan ayuda o material. Por otro lado por no desvirtuar este hilo añade contenido sobre la tematica del mismo no de otras cosas que no vienen al caso. yo al menos no me meto en otros hilos que no me interesan para enmierdarlo


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Se te ve la patita, y las dos neuronas que tienes: de qué *ejército rojo* hablas? Cualquier socialdemocracia europea está más cerca del ideal comunista que la autocracia ultracorrupta que se ha montado Putin en Rusia.
> 
> Dais tanta grima como sería ver a un franquista adorando a Pedro Sánchez como si fuese falangista, porque lo han parido en el mismo país.
> 
> Con una hoz y un martillo dejarías que Putin se follase a vuestra madre, hermana, mujer e hijas, y de postre le ponías el culo. Dios, que vergüenza...



Vamos a ver capullo, me he tomado una licencia cómica con lo de ejército rojo, si que hilas fino XD
El que parece que cojea de algo eres tú, que has saltado como un resorte. Precisamente que por mis pretensiones de observar objetivamente el conflicto, me acusan de prorruso XD


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Miserable no; llámale prorruso, facha, negacionista, ultraderecha, nazi, etc.
> Cuanta más información tenéis, menos capacidad de pensar ejercéis. Por eso la propaganda de cualquier tipo os cala y os la coméis con patatas.
> Cuando bombardean un edificio con misiles de crucero y no yerran el blanco, ahí hay un objetivo militar, normalmente. Habla con cualquier militar, que te lo explicará mejor.
> Lo que marca la diferencia en los conflictos hoy día es la propaganda, el relato, es lo que hace que cuando los americanos " democratizan " un país, la plebe aplauda con las orejas, y asuman como inevitables los daños colaterales (a.k.a. muertes de civiles).
> ...



Seguro que si, porque los rusos han demostrado que son competentes... oh! wait... lo unico que podría justificarles es que son unos inutiles, pero me temo que en el "levelling" que es como suelen definir a lo que hacen los ruskies es en lo unico que son buenos (entre otras cosas porque no requiere de muchas neuronas).


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver... si según este hilo han muerto varias decenas de miles de soldados rusos,.... ya no hay que alimentarlos, fíjate que ahorro



Eso ya se lo estaban ahorrando cuando estaban vivos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Es inviable ese gasto. Y no tiene sentido lo que te refieres el coste del alimento. Porque en Rusia el ejército le dan de comer todos los días estando también en paz, entonces estando en paz el ejército ruso tiene 17000 millones de gasto diario.
> Que no hombre que no. Que ese gasto no es posible.



lo que es seguro es que 150 millones por dia no se lo creen ni ellos.

gastos afganistan con menos muertos:

*El coste financiero*
En términos del presupuesto federal, el Congreso ha asignado un poco más de *1 billón de dólares* al Departamento de Defensa para la guerra de Afganistán. Pero en conjunto, la guerra de Afganistán ha costado mucho más que eso. Incluyendo el gasto del Departamento de Defensa, hasta ahora se han gastado más de *2,3 billones de dólares*, incluyendo los aumentos del presupuesto militar básico del Pentágono debido a los combates, el gasto del Departamento de Estado para reconstruir y democratizar Afganistán y entrenar a sus militares, los intereses de los préstamos para pagar la guerra y el gasto para los veteranos en el sistema de Asuntos de Veteranos.

Los costes totales hasta ahora de todos los costes de discapacidad y atención médica de los veteranos de guerra posteriores al 11-S son de unos *465 000 millones de dólares* hasta el año fiscal 2022. Y esto no incluye los costes futuros de toda la atención médica y de discapacidad de los veteranos posteriores al 11-S, que la académica de la Universidad de Harvard Linda Bilmesestima probablemente añadirá unos 2 billones de dólares al coste global de la atención a los veteranos de las guerras de Irak y Afganistán de aquí a 2050.


añadir esto:

Estados Unidos ha pagado *100 000 dólares en concepto de “gratificación por fallecimiento ”* a los familiares de cada uno de los miembros del servicio muertos en la guerra de Afganistán, por un total de *245 500 millones de dólares*.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Dime una sola guerra (contemporanea) donde hayan muerto ams civiles que militares. Fin. Defender que los rusos tienen cuidado con los civiles es de una hipocresia supina (pensando bien). Pensando mal, mejor me lo callo.



Seguro que las hay, pero no soy experto en guerras.
Pues es así te guste o no, Putin no tiene nada contra el ciudadano ucraniano, sino contra su gobierno que lleva bombardeando el donbass ruso 8 años.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Aham... y cuales son esos objetivo iniciales? cuéntame, mi general (jejeje)



REvisate los primeros mensajes de Zhukov al respecto, el general es el. Ya sabes eso de las 72 horas, toma de las grandes ciudades, caida de gobierno y bla bla bla

Limitate a poner info en este hilo acorde a la tematica/fin, sino te ignoro, paso de perder el tiempo con la gente


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

No se si alguno conoce algún sistema como el siguiente, he tratado de buscar y no encuentro nada. Me sorprende que no haya integrado en un único vehículo los 2 siguientes conceptos: radar contrabatería y sistema de mortero automatizado (o manual). Básicamente me refiero a un vehículo ligero equipado con un mortero y un radar contrabatería. Si el radar detecta el fuego de mortero, directamente localiza la posición de origen del disparo y el mortero se orienta y dispara contra dicha posición, de forma automática. Por ahora siempre veo los 2 sistemas totalmente separados o en vehículos separados.

M1064 y AN/TPQ-49 (Estadounidenses)






Alkar 120 y Serhat HTR (turcos):






Si se pudieran combinar ambas cosas, creo que sería un avance increíble en cuanto a capacidades de fuego de mortero y contrafuego de mortero. Y ambas cosas en un vehículo ligero del estilo de los de estas fotos o como mucho un 6x6 o 8x8.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Para amenizar la tarde.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En la región de Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania capturaron el último vehículo de mando y estado mayor del ejército ruso con todos los datos. Ahora está el último KShM R-149MA1, que es un elemento del sistema de mando y control automatizado de las tropas rusas. Junto con la máquina, también recibieron acceso a información sobre las posiciones y fuerzas del enemigo.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo que es seguro es que 150 millones por dia no se lo creen ni ellos.
> 
> gastos afganistan con menos muertos:
> 
> ...



Divide en 21 años y te salen 300 millones diarios. Yo de hecho he usado la estimación elevada de $2.3B para calcular el coste anual y diario. Pro cierto, 100k de gratificación se los dieron a los afganos muertos, supongo. Porque americanos creo que solo han muerto 4000 y eso haría 400M. Para sumar 245000M a $100k per capita hay que indemnizar por 2.45M de muertos. Una barbaridad. ¿De verdad han muerto 2.5M de afganos sirviendo a USA y no hay un escándalo mundial? Se nota que la raza importa, que yo sepa más de 2M de muertos de "raza inferior " después de 1945 sólo los ha habido en Vietnam, me asombra esa cifra para Afganistán.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

¿En serio en mitad de una guerra se rellenan un montón de diarios, papeleos y formularios? 

_«Look at the amount of journals. What do U think. Is it for the hole battalion? Maybe even brigade? No. This is what Russian officer needs to take with him. And it’s only for ONE artillery battery (2S9). RPA - Russian Paper Army.»_



P.D.: Las encuadernaciones azules parecen manuales de mantenimiento


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Coño, en 20 años cuando ya no existian ni frentes. Dime que en la invasion tambien murieron mas civiles, que hay que especificar todo...


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Alemania acuerda un acuerdo de suministro de gas a largo plazo con Qatar. Alemania se desconectara de la red rusa


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Seguro que las hay, pero no soy experto en guerras.
> Pues es así te guste o no, Putin no tiene nada contra el ciudadano ucraniano, sino contra su gobierno que lleva bombardeando el donbass ruso 8 años.



Diselo a la embarazada y a su bebe no nato o a cualquiera de los niños que les ha tocado la china...


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Disculpas por no ver el vídeo. Ya gasto demasiado tiempo solamente leyendo el hilo  . Simplemente una observación tonta. ¿Al tanque de la carátula...









...no le ha saltado por la explosión la torreta, esta ha dado la vuelta y ha aterrizado del revés?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Se han cargado a este, pues parece que los ucranianos deben de tener uan especie de baraja o algo similar


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo que es seguro es que 150 millones por dia no se lo creen ni ellos.
> 
> gastos afganistan con menos muertos:
> 
> ...



Ahora calcula cuánto han ganado los americanos con esas guerras. Corrijo, cuánto ha ganado el complejo industrial militar, las empresas de energía, las de construcción en Irak, e indirectamente el beneficio económico que les da la hegemonía político económica mantenida con estas guerras. Estoy muy seguro que mucho más de lo que les ha costado


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Claro que es por dinero, el de los EEUU , que utilizando a la otan ( que es suya y se la folla cuando quiere), ha forzado el límite de Rusia queriendo montar allí el escudo antimisiles y las nukes; de modo que con esta guera ha fracturado el tándem comercial EU-Rusia, que cada vez iba a más y mejor, véase NS2. Tiro en el pie económicamente para la UE, para Rusia, y victoria para ellos, que vuelven a coger las riendas de la rebelde Europa como socio comercial preferente, se van a inflar a vender armamento y gas glp ,etc
> El problema es que si no lo cuenta la tele no lo veis



no ha sido eeuu que ha invadido Ucrania.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> he tenido que resucitar una cuenta tonta que tenía en twitter y que nunca he usado para poder leer todos los hilos de tuits que foreros cuelgan aquí su cabecera.
> 
> Ha valido la pena.



Tiene mucho mérito Mr Galeev, lo fácil que hace


ELVR dijo:


> he tenido que resucitar una cuenta tonta que tenía en twitter y que nunca he usado para poder leer todos los hilos de tuits que foreros cuelgan aquí su cabecera.
> 
> Ha valido la pena.



Yo en mi cuenta de Twitter no tengo ni un mensaje, ni foto de perfil, nada, la uso solo para leer. Y los hilos de K. Galeev son oro puro, verdaderamente adictivos, es increíble como sabe tratar temas tan áridos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Disculpas por no ver el vídeo. Ya gasto demasiado tiempo solamente leyendo el hilo  . Simplemente una observación tonta. ¿Al tanque de la carátula...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos T's y se ha visto aqui, y como comenta en el video parece que saltan las torretas como corchos de botellas (literalmente dice eso Yago en el video), y en esa foto pues parece que ha debido caer de esa posicion curiosa


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Aham... y cuales son esos objetivo iniciales? cuéntame, mi general (jejeje)



El consenso occidental es que los objetivos eran hacer la misma operación de Ucrania en 2014, pero a gran escala en toda Ucrania. Podemos confiar o no en esa opinión occidental.

Desde luego lo que es seguro es que el objetivo no era dejarse un 15% de los soldados y el equipamiento en las primeras 3 semanas de guerra para tomar solo una capital de provincia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Otra predicción fallida más del camarada Zhukov, parece que ya hay insurgencia en territorio ocupado, en este caso Kherson. El nuevo jefe local (colocado por Rusia) ha sido asesinado y su mujer gravamente herida en un tiroteo a su vehículo:


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Alemania acuerda un acuerdo de suministro de gas a largo plazo con Qatar. Alemania se desconectara de la red rusa



Ahora sólo les falta empezar a construir regasificadoras que no tienen XD


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un tanque ruso T-80UK MUY raro. En total, el ejército ruso tiene solo algunos de estos tanques, y dos de ellos ya se perdieron en Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Las 4 principales empresas internacionales de servicio de yacimientos petrolíferos ya se han ido de Rusia: Halliburton, Schlumberger, Baker Hughes y Weatherford International. Rusia luchará con la exploración y el servicio de campos sin ellos. China no puede sustituir esa experiencia y tecnología perdidas


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la región de Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania capturaron el último vehículo de mando y estado mayor del ejército ruso con todos los datos. Ahora está el último KShM R-149MA1, que es un elemento del sistema de mando y control automatizado de las tropas rusas. Junto con la máquina, también recibieron acceso a información sobre las posiciones y fuerzas del enemigo.



Es un vehículo de mando y no lo han destruido al huir. Evidentemente no fue alcanzado por ningún misil. Hasta la alta oficialidad rusa son una banda de borrachos sin profesionalidad ninguna.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no ha sido eeuu que ha invadido Ucrania.



¿ No sabes ver más allá? ¿Ni escuchas a los militares de alto rango y diplomáticos que explicaron las causas de todo esto ( causas, no justificaciones)? No dais para más...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El teniente de alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Dnipro ha declarado oficialmente que cualquier fuerza chechena respaldada por Rusia, también conocida como "kadyrovitas", que sea asesinada en la región será cosida y enterrada en pieles de cerdo por las plantas locales de procesamiento de carne.

Van a hacer hamburguesas chechenas


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> ¿ No sabes ver más allá? ¿Ni escuchas a los militares de alto rango y diplomáticos que explicaron las causas de todo esto ( causas, no justificaciones)? No dais para más...



Señores, please, las causas para otro hilo. Aquí bombazos, guerra económica etc. pero sin política.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El consenso occidental es que los objetivos eran hacer la misma operación de Ucrania en 2014, pero a gran escala en toda Ucrania. Podemos confiar o no en esa opinión occidental.
> 
> Desde luego lo que es seguro es que el objetivo no era dejarse un 15% de los soldados y el equipamiento en las primeras 3 semanas de guerra para tomar solo una capital de provincia.



Pero ¿es realista pensar que menos de 200.000 tropas puedan tomar un país del tamaño de Ucrania?

Una de estas dos situaciones podría ser la correcta entonces:

1 - Rusia quería ocupar un país del tamaño de Ucrania en 3 semanas con 200.000 tropas
2 - "El consenso Occidental" quiera hacer pasar el punto 1 como el certero, para hablar de fracaso ruso


PD y dejo el tema


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ahora sólo les falta empezar a construir regasificadoras que no tienen XD



Esas las ponemos nosotros.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Señores, please, las causas para otro hilo. Aquí bombazos.



Ok. De todas formas interrumpo la conexión a lo Matías Prats, que empieza el Madrid Barcelona


----------



## Polietileno (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 17000M al día es imposible. Ni usa en Afganistán o Irán gastó ni el 5% de eso (afghanistan debe haber costado 100MM anuales o 300 diarios con los precios y costes de USA). Y los americanos alimentan y atienden a los soldados con líneas logísticas carisimas de mantener, los rusos los tiran a la buena de Dios.



La ofensiva de los primeros días tirando de todo si pudo costar eso. Como la guerra de Irak.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los ucras tb hacen la Z, pero con cadaveres rusos


----------



## moncton (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Alemania acuerda un acuerdo de suministro de gas a largo plazo con Qatar. Alemania se desconectara de la red rusa



Una cosa que he aprendido en 20 años currando en la privada 

1. Habiendo dinero, lo que sobran son proveedores

2. Si vendes mierda sin valor añadido (petroleo en barriles) Siempre habra un competidor a la que salta para jugartela en el precio


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero ¿es realista pensar que menos de 200.000 tropas puedan tomar un país del tamaño de Ucrania?
> 
> Una de estas dos situaciones podría ser la correcta entonces:
> 
> ...



Es perfectamente posible si esperaban que los ucras les recibieran como a libertadores. Es más, sobraban la mitad, que iban sólo porque no querían quedarse sin su foto.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo que es seguro es que 150 millones por dia no se lo creen ni ellos.
> 
> gastos afganistan con menos muertos:
> 
> ...



Vale. Más facil.
Multiplica 20.000 millones por 365 días y compara la cantidad que te dé con el presupuesto militar anual de USA, China, Alemania, reino Unido, Francia, Italia , España juntos...e incluso méteme más países si quieres

Y después de verlo, yo me pregunto para que coño hacen una guerra los rusos con ese gasto, siendo como son el país más rico del mundo, no les sería más fácil directamente comprar Ucrania y ya puestos las repúblicas balticas y Polonia.         



Es más añado, en 30 días, que cumple el 24 de marzo y estamos a 20....habrá gastado 600.000.000.000 millones de euros. Lo que digo, los más ricos.


----------



## Nicors (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Estaba comentando con un forero que cuanto más lo pienso más me parece esto una trampa de los hijos de satán de allende de los mares a Putin. Los tipos anunciaron la movida de la que no eran conscientes ni las tropas! Sabían perfectamente lo que se cocía y que iba a haber una invasión que muchos no quisimos creer. Y les han dejado hacer mientras han preparado los fuegos de artificio del comité de bienvenida.
> 
> Igual USA están haciendo una jugada maestra y los Rusos han entrado al trapo como un toro y van a salir escaldados de verdad.



Lo tuve claro desde el principio. Rusia lleva dando mucho por culo durante mucho tiempo y en muchas partes : Libia, Siria, Mali ... Era hora de enfrentarla y desenmascararla, de entrada ha unido a la UE y se ha acabado con el buenísimo progre.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ucras tb hacen la Z, pero con cadaveres rusos



Cosas peores exponen en ARCO.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Como decía José Antonio, "aquí no se recata ninguna verdad". Y esa verdad es que si no se estuviera intentando esquivar a los civiles ukros, habrían muerto muchos más. Es obvio que seha llegado a dar orden de tener cuidado hasta a los chechenos.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

¿Soy yo o esa casa tenía la cocina, el water y un despacho en la misma habitación?. Me parece que es la única bomba que han lanzado los rusos con absoluta justificación . Esta que no la tenga en cuenta el tribunal de La Haya.


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

En 2014 ya nos contaban EXACTAMENTE de qué iba la mandanga Putiniana y las ciberputitas que rabian porque no pueden joder este hilo, el único con cordura. Descargaros el PDF que tiene tela. 

---------------------------------------









The Menace of Unreality: How the Kremlin Weaponizes Information, Culture and Money


<p>The Interpreter and the Institute of Modern Russia present a special report by Peter Pomerantsev, author of Nothing is True and Everything is Possible: the Surreal Heart of the New Russia, and our editor-in-chief, Michael Weiss, on the Kremlin’s weaponization of information, culture and money...



www.interpretermag.com





_*The Interpreter*_ and the _*Institute of Modern Russia* _present a special report by Peter Pomerantsev, author of _Nothing is True and Everything is Possible: the Surreal Heart of the New Russia_, and our editor-in-chief, Michael Weiss, on the Kremlin’s weaponization of information, culture and money to achieve foreign policy goals and undermine opponents.

In recent years, the Kremlin has made much use of information warfare, gaining support in the West from nostalgic communist fellow travelers, the rising far-right and conspiracy theorists. The rebranding today of the international branches of Russia’s state-owned Rossiya Segodnya (_Russia Today_) news group as Sputnik International speaks of the Kremlin’s intent to influence and manipulate opinion abroad. Russian state-owned or state-controlled media also serve to distribute disinformation, including outright lies, as best exemplified by fabricated reports of the crucifixion of a child by Ukrainian forces.

The Kremlin has also utilized cultural campaigns, exploiting religious sympathies amongst both fellow Orthodox populations, and religious conservatives in Europe and the USA, who align themselves with Putin’s message of traditional values and homophobia.

Russia’s financial resources have meanwhile enabled the Kremlin to co-opt not only European business centers, such as the City of London, but also politicians, such as the former German Chancellor, Gerhard Schröder, who took up position as head of the shareholders’ committee of Gazprom’s Nordstream AG venture shortly after leaving office.

This report examines the means by which the Kremlin uses these weapons, and what effect they are having on international politics as Russia pursues an openly aggressive stance against the West and embarks on war in Ukraine.

This report proposes means by which Western governments and journalists can hope to counteract this tripartite onslaught.

*Download the full pdf here.*



*Introductions

I am a journalist.* Like most people in my profession, and indeed most who value liberal democracy, I consider freedom of speech and freedom of information to be sacred. More debate, more polyphony, will eventually lead to new ideas and generate progress. The story of the 20th century was also the story of the battle against censorship. But what happens when a powerful actor systematically abuses freedom of information to spread disinformation? Uses freedom of speech in such a way as to subvert the very possibility of a debate? And does so not merely inside a country, as part of vicious election campaigns, but as part of a transnational military campaign? Since at least 2008, Kremlin military and intelligence thinkers have been talking about information not in the familiar terms of “persuasion,” “public diplomacy” or even “propaganda,” but in weaponized terms, as a tool to confuse, blackmail, demoralize, subvert and paralyze.

Like freedom of information, free dialogue between cultures is key to the liberal vision of globalization. The more cultural exchange we have, the more harmony we will have. But what should we do when the Kremlin begins to use the Russian Orthodox Church and compatriot organizations abroad as elements of a belligerent foreign policy that aims to subvert other countries? And things get even more complex when we come to the idea of financial interdependence. The globalization of markets, the theory goes, will lead to the sublimation of conflict into peaceful commerce. But rather than seeing globalization as a chance for all to rise together, the Kremlin sees it as a mechanism for enabling aggression and an opportunity to divide and rule.

The challenges the Kremlin is posing are distinctly 21st-century ones. Feeling itself relatively weak, the Kremlin has systematically learnt to use the principles of liberal democracies against them in what we call here “the weaponization of information, culture and money,” vital parts of the Kremlin’s concept of “non-linear” war. The danger is that these methods will be copied by other countries or strong, malevolent non-state actors. New ideas and tools are needed to deal with this. Such is the purpose of this paper.

*–Peter Pomerantsev*



*One of the stranger aspects of 21st-century geopolitics has been the West’s denial that it has an adversary or enemy in Vladimir Putin.*

Whether out of wishful thinking, naiveté, or cynicism, a useful myth was cultivated over the last fourteen years: namely, that the United States and Europe had an honest partner or ally in the Kremlin, no matter how often the latter behaved as if the opposite were true. This myth blanketed everything, from counterterrorism to nuclear de-proliferation to energy security to global finance. And in spite of rather naked periods of disruption—the pro-democracy “color revolutions” in Europe and the Caucasus in 2004–2005, the gas wars with Ukraine in 2005–2006, the Russian-Georgian War in 2008—the myth endured and was actually expanded upon with the advent of the US-Russian “reset” in 2009. “Let me tell you that no one wishes the re-election of Barack Obama as US president as I do,” the placeholder president Dmitry Medvedev told the Financial Times as recently as 2011; today, Prime Minister Medvedev wonders if Obama suffers from an “aberration in the brain.”

If the ongoing catastrophe in Syria and the Edward Snowden affair weakened the myth that Russia desired true partnership or alliance with the West, then Putin’s annexation of Crimea and his invasion of eastern Ukraine destroyed it. Now the United States and Europe have been forced to face the reality of a revanchist and militarily revitalized Russia with imperial ambitions. International treaties that were meant to govern the post–Cold War order have been torn up. Land that was not so long ago the cynosure of the worst atrocities of modernity has once again become an active war zone, above which commercial airliners filled with hundreds of foreign-born innocents are blown out of the sky with impunity. A former KGB lieutenant-colonel, rumored to be the wealthiest man in Europe, stands an excellent chance of outstripping Josef Stalin’s tenure in power and now speaks openly of invading five separate NATO countries. As if to demonstrate the seriousness of his threat, he dispatches fighter jets and long-range nuclear bombers into their airspaces on a near weekly basis.

Putin is many things, but he is no fool. The inviolability of NATO’s Article V is now being debated or questioned in major NATO capitals with the underlying assumption being that one day, this supposedly sacred covenant might be torn up at the pleasure of an unpredictable and inscrutable authoritarian leader. Meanwhile, those same capitals, having queasily acceded to sanctions against Russian state institutions and officials over Crimea and the Donbas are now signaling their desire to help the Russian president save himself from further misadventures so as to return to business as usual, as quickly as possible. Where Lenin once spoke of capitalists selling him the rope by which he’d hang them, Putin sees them happily fastening the noose around their own necks.

This paper has one aim: to help those in government, civil society and journalism assess the nature of a powerful adversary in anticipation of future conflicts with him. There is no better place to start than in understanding how Putin seeks to win friends and influence people worldwide, but most especially in the West.

Russia has hybridized not only its actual warfare but also its informational warfare. Much of the epistemology democratic nations thought they had permanently retired after the Cold War needs to be re-learned and adapted to even cleverer forms of propaganda and disinformation.

The wisdom of Orwell must be combined with the savvy of Don Draper.

Russia combines Soviet-era “whataboutism” and Chekist “active measures” with a wised-up, post-modern smirk that says that everything is a sham. Where the Soviets once co-opted and repurposed concepts such as “democracy,” “human rights” and “sovereignty” to mask their opposites, the Putinists use them playfully to suggest that not even the West really believes in them. Gitmo, Iraq, Ferguson, BP, Jobbik, Schröder — all liberalism is cant, and anyone can be bought.

A mafia state as conceived by an advertising executive is arguably more dangerous than a communist superpower because ideology is no longer the wardrobe of politics but rather an interchangeable and contradictory set of accessories. “Let your words speak not through their meanings,” wrote Czeslaw Milosz in his poem “Child of Europe”, “But through them against whom they are used.”

How does one fight a system that embraces Tupac and Instagram but compares Obama to a monkey and deems the Internet a CIA invention? That censors online information but provides a happy platform to the founder of WikiLeaks, a self-styled purveyor of total “transparency”? That purports to disdain corporate greed and celebrates Occupy Wall Street while presiding over an economy as corrupt as Nigeria’s? That casts an Anschluss of a neighboring country using the grammar of both blood-and-soil nationalism and anti-fascism? This is why American social reactionaries, Australian anarchists, British anti-imperialists and Hungarian neo-Nazis all find so much to favor in the application of Putinism, at home and abroad. Putinism is whatever they want it to be.

What follows is an overview of the challenges this system presents to the West, and a set of modest recommendations for how best to confront them.

*–Michael Weiss *



*Executive Summary

The Kremlin Tool Kit*

*• The Kremlin exploits the idea of freedom of information to inject disinformation into society. The effect is not to persuade (as in classic public diplomacy) or earn credibility but to sow confusion via **conspiracy theories and proliferate falsehoods.*
*
• The West’s acquiescence to sheltering corrupt Russian money demoralizes the Russian opposition while making the West more dependent on the Kremlin.

• Unlike in the Cold War, when Soviets largely supported leftist groups, a fluid approach to ideology now allows the Kremlin to simultaneously back far-left and far-right movements, greens, anti-globalists and financial elites. The aim is to exacerbate divides and create an echo chamber of Kremlin support.

• The Kremlin exploits the openness of liberal democracies to use the Orthodox Church and expatriate NGOs to further aggressive foreign policy goals.

• There is an attempt to co-opt parts of the expert community in the West via such bodies as the Valdai Forum, which critics accuse of swapping access for acquiescence. Other senior Western experts are given positions in Russian companies and become de facto communications representatives of the Kremlin.

• Financial PR firms and hired influencers help the Kremlin’s cause by arguing that “finance and politics should be kept separate.” But whereas the liberal idea of globalization sees money as politically neutral, with global commerce leading to peace and interdependence, the Kremlin uses the openness of global markets as an opportunity to employ money, commerce and energy as foreign policy weapons.

• The Kremlin is increasing its “information war” budget. RT, which includes multilingual rolling news, a wire service and radio channels, has an estimated budget of over $300 million, set to increase by 41% to include German- and French- language channels. There is increasing use of social media to spread disinformation and trolls to attack publications and personalities.
*
*• The weaponization of information, culture and money is a vital part of the Kremlin’s hybrid, or non-linear, war, which combines the above elements with covert and small-scale military operations. The conflict in Ukraine saw non-linear war in action. Other rising authoritarian states will look to copy Moscow’s model of hybrid war—and the West has no institutional or analytical tools to deal with it.*


*Defining Western Weak Spots*

• The Kremlin applies different approaches to different regions across the world, using local rivalries and resentments to divide and conquer.

• The Kremlin exploits systemic weak spots in the Western system, providing a sort of X-ray of the underbelly of liberal democracy.

• Offshore zones and opaque shell companies help sustain Kremlin corruption and aid its influence. For journalists, the threat of libel means few publications are ready to take on Kremlin-connected figures.

• Lack of transparency in funding and the blurring of distinctions between think tanks and lobbying helps the Kremlin push its agendas forward without due scrutiny.



*Recommendations

For the Weaponization of Information*

• A Transparency International for Disinformation: The creation of an NGO that would create an internationally recognized ratings system for disinformation and provide analytical tools with which to define forms of communication.

• A “Disinformation Charter” for Media and Bloggers: Top-down censorship should be avoided. But rival media, from Al-Jazeera to the BBC, Fox and beyond, need to get together to create a charter of acceptable and unacceptable behavior. Vigorous debate and disagreement is of course to be encouraged—but media organizations that practice conscious deception should be excluded from the community. A similar code can be accepted by bloggers and other online influencers.

• Target: Offshore: A network of stringers in off-shore jurisdictions is needed to carry out deep research into the financial holdings of Russian oligarchs and officials.

• Counter-Disinformation Editors: Many newspapers now employ “public editors,” or ombudsmen, who question their outlet’s reporting or op-ed selections and address matters of public controversy that these might entail. “Counter-propaganda editors” would pick apart what might be called all the news unfit to print by traditional journalists. A handful of analysts armed with YouTube, Google Maps, Instagram, or foreign company registration websites can generate headlines.

• Tracking Kremlin Networks: We must ensure that Kremlin-supported spokesmen, officials and intellectuals are held to account. Employees of think tanks, pundits or policy consultants with vested financial interests in the countries they cover need to disclose their affiliations in public statements.

• Public Information Campaigns: Stopping all disinformation at all times is impossible. Public information campaigns are needed to show how disinformation works and shift the public’s behavior towards being more critical of messages that are being “buzzed” at them.

• Targeted Online Work: Audiences exposed to systemic and intensive disinformation campaigns, such as the Russian-speaking communities in the Baltic states, need to be worked with through targeted online campaigns that include the equivalent of person-to-person online social work.

*For the Weaponization of Money*

• Strategic Corruption Research and a Journalists’ Libel Fund: Financial and institutional support needs to be made available so that deep research can be carried out in the sensitive area where politics, security and corruption meet; this needs to be backed up by a fund for journalists who face potential libel litigation for the offense of doing their jobs. A non-profit organization, based in Western capitals, modeled on Lawyers Without Borders but dedicated exclusively to defending journalists, is long overdue.

• Target: Offshore: A network of stringers in off- shore jurisdictions is needed to carry out deep research into the financial holdings of Russian oligarchs and officials.

• Crowd-sourced Investigations: It is in the interest of NGOs to enlist experienced bloggers, citizen journalists or adept social media users to collaborate on specific events or news stories that adhere to the same standards of empirical rigor used by traditional journalists. A handful of analysts armed with YouTube, Google Maps, Instagram, or foreign company registration websites can generate headlines.

*For the Weaponization of Culture and Ideas*

• Re-establishing Transparency and Integrity in the Expert Community: Self-disclosure of funding by think tanks and a charter identifying clear lines between funders and research would be a first step in helping the sector regulate itself and re-establish faith in its output.

• The Valdai Alternative: A broad gathering should be convened to bring together think tanks, experts and policymakers to focus on:
– addressing fears around the erosion of tradition, religion and national sovereignty;
– mainstreaming Russia’s neighbors such as Ukraine, Georgia and Estonia in the debate about Russian policy; and
– engaging with “swing states” such as the BRICs and others in the Middle East, Asia and South America that are being courted by the Kremlin to join its anti-Western Internationale.

Overall, the struggle against disinformation, strategic corruption and the need to reinvigorate the global case for liberal democracy are not merely Russia-specific issues: today’s Kremlin might perhaps be best viewed as an avant-garde of malevolent globalization. The methods it pursues will be taken up by others, and these counter-measures could and should be adopted worldwide.


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Esas las ponemos nosotros.



Y de ahí a Alemania cómo va? Por el midcat ese que no existe? En camiones? Trolebuses? El hindenburg?

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Memento de pausa.

Creo que las típicas chaquetas/parcas militares con la bandera alemana necesitan una actualización. Preveo merchandising


Spoiler: Imágenes


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El teniente de alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Dnipro ha declarado oficialmente que cualquier fuerza chechena respaldada por Rusia, también conocida como "kadyrovitas", que sea asesinada en la región será cosida y enterrada en pieles de cerdo por las plantas locales de procesamiento de carne.
> 
> Van a hacer hamburguesas chechenas



Parece una despedida adecuada a tan dignos invitados..


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Y de ahí a Alemania cómo va? Por el midcat ese que no existe? En camiones? Trolebuses? El hindenburg?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk











España, la vía alternativa para el gas en Europa


Debido a sus capacidades para transformar el gas licuado y algunas interconexiones por gasoducto con Francia podría convertirse en la vía alternativa de acceso al gas por parte de Europa. Aun así, necesita una mayor conexión con el resto de Europa.




es.euronews.com





No te preocupes, que cuando hay dinero se mueve el culo...


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Aham... y cuales son esos objetivo
> 
> ? cuéntame, mi general (jejeje)



Según las acciones:

- Tirar paracas en las principales ciudades.
- Cero logística preparada.

Está claro que contaban con un colapso Ucraniano por acojone general, despliegue de tanques muy rápido para paralizar una reacción, que alguien diese un golpe de estado, y poner un Lukashenka.

Sea lo que fuese, salió mal. Y lo sabemos por el cabreo que se pilló Putin y la limpieza de la jerarquía.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o esa casa tenía la cocina, el water y un despacho en la misma habitación?. Me parece que es la única bomba que han lanzado los rusos con absoluta justificación . Esta que no la tenga en cuenta el tribunal de La Haya.



Ha caído en la basura directamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ucrania tiene hasta la madrugada del 21 de marzo para dar a Rusia su respuesta sobre la entrega de Mariupol - RIA. 

Los rusos se cabrean y patalean


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El teniente de alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Dnipro ha declarado oficialmente que cualquier fuerza chechena respaldada por Rusia, también conocida como "kadyrovitas", que sea asesinada en la región será cosida y enterrada en pieles de cerdo por las plantas locales de procesamiento de carne.
> 
> Van a hacer hamburguesas chechenas



Esto está muy bien. Pero si lo llegamos a decir los españoles en caso de una guerra contra Marruecos nos llamarían nazis asquerosos en la primera plana de toda la prensa mundial.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Según los informes, los soldados de Osetia del Sur han llegado a Ucrania. La autoproclamada república de Osetia, respaldada por Rusia, fue anexada en 2008 a Georgia durante la guerra ruso-georgiana.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Así es como comenzó nuestra mañana : se entregaron visores de imágenes térmicas, silenciadores y municiones especiales a los francotiradores de la Defensa contra el Terrorismo de Kiev


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Rashists cansados del arte ucraniano descansan en el pueblo de Moshchun (distrito de Bucha). Preste atención al elegante juego completo del botiquín de primeros auxilios. Trenza en el invitado soviético. Las botas de goma también insinúan la grandeza del ejército ruso. ¿El segundo en el mundo, parece?


----------



## Alpharius (20 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Repetid conmigo.. no son nazis.. que me lo ha dicho Antonia3 y Chusko..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los del bando ruso? Son nazis o no?




En ese hilo de twitter hay todavía más.
Obviamente los rusos no son nazis. Los ucranianos tampoco. En todos los bandos y países hay gente de todo tipo, nazis incluidos. Pero solo las putinas son tan estúpidos como para creerse la propaganda rusa de que los ucranianos son unos nazis drogadictos que están creando armas nucleares y biológicas para atacar a la indefensa e inocente Rusia.


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Algunos T's y se ha visto aqui, y como comenta en el video parece que saltan las torretas como corchos de botellas (literalmente dice eso Yago en el video), y en esa foto pues parece que ha debido caer de esa posicion curiosa



Sí, lo de la posición es lo que me ha llamado la atención, de ahí el comentario. En cuanto a las torretas voladoras, yo recuerdo hace ya años en otros foros cuando gente del otro lado del charco (hoy hay mucho venezolano, entonces cubanos) que se enfadaban cuando alguien lo comentaba. Infundios occidentales por supuesto, mentiras israelíes para subir su pobre moral, etc. Hoy en día hay un montón de registros gráficos pero entonces no tanto. Y sí, si buscas encontrarás ahora imágenes de tanques de otras naciones fabricantes sin torreta, pero lo de los rusovietiéticos, con sus carruseles poco protegidos debajo del jefe y tirador pues eso, que es una cosa exagerada.







PD: a los dos lados de la recamara del cañón se supone que van dos tripulantes, pero mejor dejamos la ergonomía (o la falta de ella) de los artefactos de origen soviético para otro momento.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Son tropas de Segunda clase, los ucras no deberian de tener problemas con ellos


----------



## lowfour (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las 4 principales empresas internacionales de servicio de yacimientos petrolíferos ya se han ido de Rusia: Halliburton, Schlumberger, Baker Hughes y Weatherford International. Rusia luchará con la exploración y el servicio de campos sin ellos. China no puede sustituir esa experiencia y tecnología perdidas



Ya lo conté por ahí... hice amistad con un Vladimir, ingeniero, que ganaba una pasta en Schlumberger. Era especialista en el guiado por GPS del drilling de los pozos de petróleo del Far East russia. Son los que determinaban las reservas, los que hacían el grueso de los cálculos para las complicadísimas operaciones, para optmizar la extracción. Que se marche Schlumberger significa un golpe brutal para la industria energética de Rusia. Ese Know-How no se sustituye de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Equipo de francotiradores SOF #MOE del Ejército de Tierra. Tenga en cuenta el telémetro Rheinmetall FCS-RPAL.

ole ole !!!


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rashists cansados del arte ucraniano descansan en el pueblo de Moshchun (distrito de Bucha). Preste atención al elegante juego completo del botiquín de primeros auxilios. Trenza en el invitado soviético. Las botas de goma también insinúan la grandeza del ejército ruso. ¿El segundo en el mundo, parece?



El botiquín ruso es de risa. Unas tiritas y mercromina.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ucrania tiene hasta la madrugada del 21 de marzo para dar a Rusia su respuesta sobre la entrega de Mariupol - RIA.
> 
> Los rusos se cabrean y patalean



Creo que la estrategia rusa es conquistar alguna plaza fuerte, puede ser Mariupol para empezar a negociar. Necesita tener algo de cara a los seguidores de Putin. Van a machacar esta ciudad hasta los cimientos


----------



## favelados (20 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No son nazis por pedir ayuda, sino por pertenecer a un batallón de ideología nazi, Batallon Azov en google, integrado en el ejército de Ucrania desde 2014 y forma parte de la Guardia Nacional... es decir, no son un "grupo aislado", *están en las instituciones*



Ahora lo entiendo, están en las instituciones como los de Vox..

Hay que desnazificar Ucrania como en su momento había que desnazificar Vallecas


----------



## txusky_g (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que la estrategia rusa es conquistar alguna plaza fuerte, puede ser Mariupol para empezar a negociar. Necesita tener algo de cara a los seguidores de Putin. Van a machacar esta ciudad hasta los cimientos



Pues hasta se han confundido de plaza fuerte. Es la décima ciudad por habitantes y van a tener que mantener 10.000 soldados para mantener la ciudad.






Anexo:Ciudades de Ucrania - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Es como si tomas aquí Alicante.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Ooooops!
_«La esposa del exdiputado ucraniano Kotvitskiy intentó sacar a través de Transcarpathia 28 millones de dólares y 1,3 millones de euros. El dinero fue encontrado en la aduana húngara.»_
Leed el texto y no miréis la foto, cabrones. Que nos conocemos.




El post de arriba venía de aquí.
_«Escriben que en la frontera, 28 millones de dólares en efectivo fueron incautados a uno de los políticos de Járkov. El nombre no se da hasta que se confirma la información.»_




P.D.: La noticia viene en la cuenta de Antiputler.

Venga, lo digo yo y continuamos con el hilo.


Spoiler: Spoiler



TDS es TDS


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con esto
> 
> Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada. La unidad militar es Operaciones de Fuerza Avanzada de JSOC, incluidos miembros de Delta Force y SEAL Team 6.
> 
> ...



¿Delta y Devgru? Principalmente antiterrorismo y acciones "delicadas"


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ooooops!
> _«La esposa del exdiputado ucraniano Kotvitskiy intentó sacar a través de Transcarpathia 28 millones de dólares y 1,3 millones de euros. El dinero fue encontrado en la aduana húngara.»_
> Leed el texto y no miréis la foto, cabrones. Que nos conocemos.
> 
> ...




Melafo, pues nada que la rapen el pelo y q la envien para Rusia


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Mar 2022)

El País

*Últimas noticias de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia da un ultimátum a los gobernantes de Mariupol y les pide la rendición antes de primera hora del lunes*


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

¿Actuará finalmente Bielorrusia en el conflicto?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. se compromete a apoyar a sus aliados de la OTAN si envían tropas a Ucrania, pero descarta despliegues de tropas

OJO con esto, parece que algunos paises OTAN se estan poniendo gallitos y quieren enviar tropas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que la estrategia rusa es conquistar alguna plaza fuerte, puede ser Mariupol para empezar a negociar. Necesita tener algo de cara a los seguidores de Putin. Van a machacar esta ciudad hasta los cimientos



Mariupol no es tan importante, batallón Azov blablabla, si, es una base avanzada para operaciones en el Donbass pero no es relevante, mas interesante es Kherson


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ooooops!
> _«La esposa del exdiputado ucraniano Kotvitskiy intentó sacar a través de Transcarpathia 28 millones de dólares y 1,3 millones de euros. El dinero fue encontrado en la aduana húngara.»_
> Leed el texto y no miréis la foto, cabrones. Que nos conocemos.
> 
> ...



Honradamente ganados con algún sudor. Que Ucrania es un país hipercorrupto no cotiza, se sabe y antes la prensa lo contaba. Rusia no debe andar lejos, no sé si por encima o por debajo. En realidad en el Este eso es lo normal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. se compromete a apoyar a sus aliados de la OTAN si envían tropas a Ucrania, pero descarta despliegues de tropas
> 
> OJO con esto, parece que algunos paises OTAN se estan poniendo gallitos y quieren enviar tropas



Se habla que los polacos y lituanos se encargarían de las guarniciones en el oeste de Ucrania para liberar a las tropas ucranianas.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Se te ve feliz y en armonía espiritual.  

No puedes decir que Rusia ganará la guerra, tienes que seguir el guión follaotan de tus hamijos, los rusos se están desangrando, repite conmigo, los rusos se están desangrando....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rashists cansados del arte ucraniano descansan en el pueblo de Moshchun (distrito de Bucha). Preste atención al elegante juego completo del botiquín de primeros auxilios. Trenza en el invitado soviético. Las botas de goma también insinúan la grandeza del ejército ruso. ¿El segundo en el mundo, parece?



Mucho de ese equipamiento lo cambiaran por vodka barato durante su estancia en Bielorusia.


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El País
> 
> *Últimas noticias de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia da un ultimátum a los gobernantes de Mariupol y les pide la rendición antes de primera hora del lunes*



no les ha salido bien lo de las cuñas esas, no??

y si no se rinden, qué? se enfadan y no respiran??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Honradamente ganados con algún sudor. Que Ucrania es un país hipercorrupto no cotiza, se sabe y antes la prensa lo contaba. Rusia no debe andar lejos, no sé si por encima o por debajo. En realidad en el Este eso es lo normal.



Esperemos que ese dinero vuelva a ser ukra a partir de ahora.
Y en tiempos de guerra, se suelen llevar a cabo actos "ejemplificantes". No me gustaría estar en la piel ni de "la buenorra" ni del ex-diputado.


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que la estrategia rusa es conquistar alguna plaza fuerte, puede ser Mariupol para empezar a negociar. Necesita tener algo de cara a los seguidores de Putin. Van a machacar esta ciudad hasta los cimientos





En ese hilo se habla de cómo estamos en una culminación: el ejército ruso se ha atorado (el tema del hilo), y lo mejor que puede hacer es reconocerlo y adaptarse a la nueva situación, que no se puede afrontar con los planes iniciales. Mientras tanto la OTAN seguiría mandando armas y demás, así como aprovechar para evacuar lo que se pudiese.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

(7) El títere ruso colocado en su única ciudad controlada acaba de ser masacrado por la población por colaboracionista. Su esposa en estado grave | Burbuja.info


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Y los del bando ruso? Son nazis o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Russian History X


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que la estrategia rusa es conquistar alguna plaza fuerte, puede ser Mariupol para empezar a negociar. Necesita tener algo de cara a los seguidores de Putin. Van a machacar esta ciudad hasta los cimientos



Pero no te preocupes, que segun los putin lovers respetara a los civiles...


----------



## legal (20 Mar 2022)

Esta mañana he leído una noticia importante, creo que en libertad digital.
Resulta que Polonia anuncia que no renovará el contrato de suministro de gas ruso, que expira este año 2022.
Lo importante es que tiene ALTERNATIVA: está construyendo un gasoducto con origen en Noruega, y que pasa por Dinamarca.
Y tanto Alemania como Ucrania tienen frontera directa con Alemania.
Enlacemos esta noticia con la ya puesta en el hilo, de que Bulgaria también dejará de importar gas ruso.
Conclusión: los rusos van a lamentar la operación Z durante lustros.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En el centro de Kiev, parecen estar atrapando al DRG, que se suponía que eliminaría al presidente Zelensky. Que alguien les explique a los idiotas del Kremlin que Ucrania no es Rusia y que matando al presidente, al primer ministro oa cualquier otra persona, no lograrán nada. Luchamos por el futuro

Parece que los rusos estan enviando comandos o algo similar a cargarse a Zelensky y los estan cazando


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Vitaly Kim dio un paseo en un trofeo "Tigre".


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

Atención al camarada Zhukov que suele decir que la "operación militar especial" es para liberar Ucrania pero luego mirad la opinión que tiene de los ucranianos. Más bien lo que él querrá será liberar a Ucrania de los ucranianos para que se la queden los rusos:




Dice que la mayor parte de la gente que huye no son refugiados, que simplemente aprovechan la ocasión para irse a Europa a por trabajo y paguitas, que es normal en ellos porque así son los ucranianos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla que los polacos y lituanos se encargarían de las guarniciones en el oeste de Ucrania para liberar a las tropas ucranianas.



Puff, pues honestamente eso acojona. Asi empezaron todas las guerras globales.


----------



## Nicors (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Actuará finalmente Bielorrusia en el conflicto?



Están al borde de la guerra civil.








La cuerda floja de Lukashenko: ¿se unirá Bielorrusia a la invasión de Ucrania?


El presidente bielorruso está en la cuerda floja entre devolverle el favor a Vladímir Putin y mantenerse al margen de una guerra enormemente impopular en su país




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## cienaga (20 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Están al borde de la guerra civil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Actuará finalmente Bielorrusia en el conflicto?



si acantonas tropas en la frontera es pa usarla, el que la *saca pa* enseñarla es un parguela

en mi opinion estan esperando un casus belli, pero por otro lado tienen miedo que les esten esperando, con todos esos aviones espia en el cielo que cubren la frontera bielorusa


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Puff, pues honestamente eso acojona. Asi empezaron todas las guerras globales.



quiero pensar que lo harian sobre el borde exterior, sino tenemos jaleo, USA ha dicho q les da soporte pero no con tropas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Como dicta la tradición


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Pero no te preocupes, que segun los putin lovers respetara a los civiles...



En una guerra con gente normal, los bandos pasan coordenadas de sus hospitales a la ONU, para que no se bombardeen.

Con los rusos se pide explícitamente que no se haga, porque su ya "firma de combate" es bombardear esos mismos hospitales para sembrar el terror, usando las coordenadas facilitadas.


----------



## cienaga (20 Mar 2022)

una cosa que os queria decir sobre los vehiculos es que cuando llevan 2 semanas en campaña estan llenos de pegotes de barro por todas partes






este vehiculo por ejemplo al no lloverle encima parece que lleve menos tiempo en combate y por eso el quemado no se ha convertido en oxido asi que debe llevar unos 2 o 3 dias fuera de combate


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Jajaja.... Buen intento del lobo diciendo a Caperucita que salga. No se lo cree ni el Tato.
Con los ruskies siempre se cumple una máxima: "Al final siempre es justo al contrario de como te lo cuentan"


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ahora sólo les falta empezar a construir regasificadoras que no tienen XD



Pero tienen en Grecia, Países Bajos, Belgica y se están construyendo en Rumanía y Bulgaria.

¿Con cuál de estos países piensas que puede tener problemas Alemania?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Oryx indica que hoy ha sido un dia brutal de perdidas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención al camarada Zhukov que suele decir que la "operación militar especial" es para liberar Ucrania pero luego mirad la opinión que tiene de los ucranianos. Más bien lo que él querrá será liberar a Ucrania de los ucranianos para que se la queden los rusos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992145
> 
> ...



Claro, claro.... la mayor parte de la gente no huye por la guerra. Huye porque son "come-foi-grases", no te jode.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (20 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero tienen en Grecia, Países Bajos, Belgica y se están construyendo en Rumanía y Bulgaria.
> 
> ¿Con cuál de estos países piensas que puede tener problemas Alemania?



Lo paradójico es que Paises Bajos era autosuficiente en cuanto a gas, la bolsa de Groningen tiene gas para abastecer a Paises Bajos durante siglos, pero la política suicida en materia energetica europea decidió paralizar su explotación por que podría ser "peligrosa"...mejor (más seguro) importarlo de satrapias varias (Rusia, Arabia...).
Rumania ha vuelto a poner cada vez más en marcha antiguas explotaciones de hidrocarburos y no sería extraño que pocos años sea autosuficiente.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero tienen en Grecia, Países Bajos, Belgica y se están construyendo en Rumanía y Bulgaria.
> 
> ¿Con cuál de estos países piensas que puede tener problemas Alemania?



Para ti y para el resto que lo comenta. Gasoducto directo de Rusia, coste, X. El negocio ese a que se ve forzada Alemania, coste, 4X. ¿Alguna duda más?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo paradójico es que Paises Bajos era autosuficiente en cuanto a gas, la bolsa de Groningen tiene gas para abastecer a Paises Bajos durante siglos, pero la política suicida en materia energetica europea decidió paralizar su explotación por que podría ser "peligrosa"...mejor (más seguro) importarlo de satrapias varias (Rusia, Arabia...).
> Rumania ha vuelto a poner cada vez más en marcha antiguas explotaciones de hidrocarburos y no sería extraño que pocos años sea autosuficiente.



Dicen que provoca sismos en la zona Norte del país y por eso reducen y quieren detener del todo su explotación.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## lefebre (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> LOS RUSOS MATANDO NAZIS. Un símbolo del "honor" ruso: un disparo en el asiento trasero de un automóvil con un letrero "niños"



También hay niños nazis.y embarazadas nazis. ¿Que esperabas?


----------



## Mr.Foster (20 Mar 2022)

No le creo a nada que venga por los medios informativos.
A Putin le creo menos todavía.
Si Putin reconociera el fraude de Covid, tendría más credibilidad, de lo contrario, ¿cómo puede alguien después de dos años de esa operación psicológica *en la que la Rusia de Putin participó de lleno *creer que la invasión rusa no es también una continuación planificada del miedo social y el terror económico.
Es otra confabulacion de los Poderes para vendernos pescado podrido.
No compren...!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos desplegará una compañía de infantería de vehículos blindados Stryker para un grupo de batalla de la OTAN que se está estableciendo en Bulgaria. El anuncio se hizo ayer durante una conferencia de prensa con el secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, y el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me pinchas y no sangro, con el exquisito mantenimiento que realiza el hezjército ruso!



El mejor ejército del planeta


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo paradójico es que Paises Bajos era autosuficiente en cuanto a gas, la bolsa de Groningen tiene gas para abastecer a Paises Bajos durante siglos, pero la política suicida en materia energetica europea decidió paralizar su explotación por que podría ser "peligrosa"...mejor (más seguro) importarlo de satrapias varias (Rusia, Arabia...).
> Rumania ha vuelto a poner cada vez más en marcha antiguas explotaciones de hidrocarburos y no sería extraño que pocos años sea autosuficiente.



El peligro sísmico es muy real, veremos si se les ocurre algo para paliarlo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ya lo conté por ahí... hice amistad con un Vladimir, ingeniero, que ganaba una pasta en Schlumberger. Era especialista en el guiado por GPS del drilling de los pozos de petróleo del Far East russia. Son los que determinaban las reservas, los que hacían el grueso de los cálculos para las complicadísimas operaciones, para optmizar la extracción. Que se marche Schlumberger significa un golpe brutal para la industria energética de Rusia. Ese Know-How no se sustituye de la noche a la mañana.



A los venezolanos de pdvsa les paso lo mismo, se fueron todos a oriente medio, son gente que cobran un paston y hay pocos profesionales.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

_«This mural highlights Serbia's split opinion on Putin's war with Ukraine.»


_


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rashists cansados del arte ucraniano descansan en el pueblo de Moshchun (distrito de Bucha). Preste atención al elegante juego completo del botiquín de primeros auxilios. Trenza en el invitado soviético. Las botas de goma también insinúan la grandeza del ejército ruso. ¿El segundo en el mundo, parece?



Pues mire ustec, ahora me toca defender el equipamiento de un soldado ruso y las botas de agua, visto el barrizal del campo ukro, es posible que sean de lo más práctico. Me estoy acordando de la Guerra de las Malvinas, donde se ven fotos de kelpers (los isleños) llevándolas y más de un soldado británico acabó haciéndose con un par. Como curiosidad en inglés se llaman Wellington boots


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues hasta se han confundido de plaza fuerte. Es la décima ciudad por habitantes y van a tener que mantener 10.000 soldados para mantener la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la pieza de caza es odessa.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ucrania es un vergel lleno de recursos, es riquísima en todo tipo de materias primas.



Pero si la PUTA HORDA es el país más rico y gigantesco del planeta y con eso los turcoasiáticos han conseguido una economía decimoquinto mundista. No tiene sentido invadir un país por recursos cuando en LA HORDA ya hay de todo en abundancia


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> A los venezolanos de pdvsa les paso lo mismo, se fueron todos a oriente medio, son gente que cobran un paston y hay pocos profesionales.



Es que en Chavezuela les maltrataban. Un primo mío estovo unos años en AS y ahorró más de 1M en poco tiempo, n solo pagan bien, es que allí apenas gastas.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Claro que es por dinero, el de los EEUU , que utilizando a la otan ( que es suya y se la folla cuando quiere), ha forzado el límite de Rusia queriendo montar allí el escudo antimisiles y las nukes; de modo que con esta guera ha fracturado el tándem comercial EU-Rusia, que cada vez iba a más y mejor, véase NS2. Tiro en el pie económicamente para la UE, para Rusia, y victoria para ellos, que vuelven a coger las riendas de la rebelde Europa como socio comercial preferente, se van a inflar a vender armamento y gas glp ,etc
> El problema es que si no lo cuenta la tele no lo veis



¿Pero que gilipolleces sueltas? Si el único país con armas nucleares en el centro de Europa es la HORDA (Konigsberg). Si el peligro lo tiene la HORDA CRIMINAL que vive de la rapiña, el saqueo, el asalto y la extorsión ¿Qué peligro supone Estonia o Ucrania a LA HORDA?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. se compromete a apoyar a sus aliados de la OTAN si envían tropas a Ucrania, pero descarta despliegues de tropas
> 
> OJO con esto, parece que algunos paises OTAN se estan poniendo gallitos y quieren enviar tropas



polonia esta hasta la polla de los rusos!


----------



## Puertas (20 Mar 2022)

Si Polonia manda soldados, instruidos en manejo de armas OTAN, ya mismo empezaremos a ver Leopards, F16 y Patriots funcionando.

EE.UU. se va a cargar el ejército ruso en tres meses.

Rusia está herida de muerte, y con su arrogancia se va a ganar el rejón de muerte.


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica.

Un _Wagner_ menos:
_«El mercenario PMC Wagner, miembro del consejo de comandantes del SDD Mikheev Ivan Pavlovich "Norte" murió el 20/03/22 en un hospital de Moscú a causa de las heridas recibidas en algún lugar cerca de Járkov».




_


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Para ti y para el resto que lo comenta. Gasoducto directo de Rusia, coste, X. El negocio ese a que se ve forzada Alemania, coste, 4X. ¿Alguna duda más?



Exacto. Eso te da una idea de lo que están dispuestos a hacer con tal de no depender de alguien como Putin, el maestro estratega.

Putin siempre creyó que los tenía pillados por los huevos, y resulta que gas lo hay en todos lados. Lo que no es tan abundante es la tecnología punta.


----------



## At4008 (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Os pierde el buenismo. Están combatiendo con civiles en el teatro de operaciones, y hay " daños colaterales " ( lenguaje usado en Irak o Afganistán). Ello no reduce la responsabilidad por las muertes, pero es lo que hay. Voluntariamente y conscientemente no bombardean ubicaciones donde únicamente hay civiles desarmados ( probablemente algún hijo puta habrá que le de igual ).
> De ahí que los ukras dificulten o impidan, en mariupol por ejemplo, la huida de la población civil, que les sirve de escudo, como se ha hecho siempre en las guerras.
> Te dará una pista que los ukras denunciaban hoy la evacuación forzosa de civiles a Rusia, o poblaciones cercanas a la frontera . Están sacando de la ecuación a toda la población civil que pueden, para poder permitirse el entrar a sangre y fuego.
> Es lo que hay, os guste o no.





Insert Coin dijo:


> Miserable no; llámale prorruso, facha, negacionista, ultraderecha, nazi, etc.
> Cuanta más información tenéis, menos capacidad de pensar ejercéis. Por eso la propaganda de cualquier tipo os cala y os la coméis con patatas.
> Cuando bombardean un edificio con misiles de crucero y no yerran el blanco, ahí hay un objetivo militar, normalmente. Habla con cualquier militar, que te lo explicará mejor.
> Lo que marca la diferencia en los conflictos hoy día es la propaganda, el relato, es lo que hace que cuando los americanos " democratizan " un país, la plebe aplauda con las orejas, y asuman como inevitables los daños colaterales (a.k.a. muertes de civiles).
> ...




Lo que primero eran daños colaterales, un rato después eran objetivos militares legítimos y tenemos que hablar con cualquier militar para que nos lo explique.

Hay mucha gentuza a la que tengo en el ignore, pero todavía tengo hueco para uno más.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



¿Por qué animan a Rajoy?


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Vale. Más facil.
> Multiplica 20.000 millones por 365 días y compara la cantidad que te dé con el presupuesto militar anual de USA, China, Alemania, reino Unido, Francia, Italia , España juntos...e incluso méteme más países si quieres
> 
> Y después de verlo, yo me pregunto para que coño hacen una guerra los rusos con ese gasto, siendo como son el país más rico del mundo, no les sería más fácil directamente comprar Ucrania y ya puestos las repúblicas balticas y Polonia.
> ...





Tiene Vd. razón, aunque reduzcamos a 10.000M las cuentas no salen. Aunque el 24 de marzo se cumplirán 28 días, los que tiene febrero. 
Error mío por utilizar directamente las cifras de las "fuentes". 
Le daré una vuelta a ver en base a qué hacen esos cálculos.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## ELVR (20 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> ¿Por qué animan a Rajoy?



Son colegas del OP


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ahora sólo les falta empezar a construir regasificadoras que no tienen XD



Alemania es un país serio que puede diseñar algo en poco tiempo, no es como LA HORDA que por no poder no puede sacar aceite de su suelo sin la ayuda de compañías occidentales


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Exacto. Eso te da una idea de lo que están dispuestos a hacer con tal de no depender de alguien como Putin, el maestro estratega.
> 
> Putin siempre creyó que los tenía pillados por los huevos, y resulta que gas lo hay en todos lados. Lo que no es tan abundante es la tecnología punta.



Exacto, tiro en el pie a la competitividad europea por costes energéticos

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Pero que gilipolleces sueltas? Si el único país con armas nucleares en el centro de Europa es la HORDA (Konigsberg). Si el peligro lo tiene la HORDA CRIMINAL que vive de la rapiña, el saqueo, el asalto y la extorsión ¿Qué peligro supone Estonia o Ucrania a LA HORDA?



No nos hagamos los tontos.

Estonia ninguno, Ucrania todo.

Y eso lo saben en Moscú, Washington y sobre todo en Kiev que se dedican a vender sus servicios a Occidente como ariete contra Rusia, por lo menos sus élites.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Tiene Vd. razón, aunque reduzcamos a 10.000M las cuentas no salen. Aunque el 24 de marzo se cumplirán 28 días, los que tiene febrero.
> Error mío por utilizar directamente las cifras de las "fuentes".
> Le daré una vuelta a ver en base a qué hacen esos cálculos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que deben ser rublos. Y eso más o menos sería unos 150 millones de euros. Eso es más factible.
Aún así, reponer el material, y sobre todo el material humano y si las sanciones siguen tendrán un alto precio para la economía rusa.
Y aunque parezca una cifra pequeña 150 o 200 o 250 es una barbaridad si hacemos cálculo mensul y anual y más para una economía como la rusa con sanciones por medio.


----------



## waukegan (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Honradamente ganados con algún sudor. Que Ucrania es un país hipercorrupto no cotiza, se sabe y antes la prensa lo contaba. Rusia no debe andar lejos, no sé si por encima o por debajo. En realidad en el Este eso es lo normal.



Una persona que lleva casi desde la caída del muro haciendo negocios con los países de la antigua URSS me lo explicó de la siguiente manera:

"En Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen al presidente. En Rusia, el presidente elige a los oligarcas"


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> ¿ No sabes ver más allá? ¿Ni escuchas a los militares de alto rango y diplomáticos que explicaron las causas de todo esto ( causas, no justificaciones)? No dais para más...



Uyyyy si pobre HORDA que amenaza a Europa con misiles nucleares. Menudos iluminados sois los PROHORDA cuando os quejáis de la OTAN pero no decís nada de los pepinos nucleares de LA HORDA en Konigsberg


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo que primero eran daños colaterales, un rato después eran objetivos militares legítimos y tenemos que hablar con cualquier militar para que nos lo explique.
> 
> Hay mucha gentuza a la que tengo en el ignore, pero todavía tengo hueco para uno más.



Tú las comillas y la compresión lectora mal, no? Hale, ignora, coooorre

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ucrania tiene hasta la madrugada del 21 de marzo para dar a Rusia su respuesta sobre la entrega de Mariupol - RIA.
> 
> Los rusos se cabrean y patalean




A mí me han dicho los follaputines que caía este finde. Y lo dijo la televisión pública putiniana, que esa no dice mentiras.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Uyyyy si pobre HORDA que amenaza a Europa con misiles nucleares. Menudos iluminados sois los PROHORDA cuando os quejáis de la OTAN pero no decís nada de los pepinos nucleares de LA HORDA en Konigsberg



Misiles balísticos o bombarderos nucleares en Königsberg/Kaliningrado o Hmeimim está bien para los follaputis, pero que la OTAN haga lo mismo está mal... Doble rasero


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No nos hagamos los tontos.
> 
> Estonia ninguno, Ucrania todo.
> 
> Y eso lo saben en Moscú, Washington y sobre todo en Kiev que se dedican a vender sus servicios a Occidente como ariete contra Rusia, por lo menos sus élites.



Es decir, que Ucrania, un país hiperputeado por LA HORDA con 40M de habitantes, una población menguante y una economía HORDIANA es una amenaza a LA HORDA con 140M de habitantes y 6000 cabezas nucleares ¿Escucháis las putas bobadas que regurgitais o no tenéis vergüenza? En todo caso Ucrania debería pedir la desmilitarización de LA HORDA que es el régimen más criminal, ladrón y asesino de toda la puta historia


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Disculpas por no ver el vídeo. Ya gasto demasiado tiempo solamente leyendo el hilo  . Simplemente una observación tonta. ¿Al tanque de la carátula...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece la torreta, que ha saltado y ha vuelto a caer en su sitio pero boca abajo


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania: Rusia llega a un acuerdo para contratar mercenarios libios. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Rusia llegó a un acuerdo con el comandante militar de Libia, Khalifa Haftar, durante su visita a Moscú para reclutar mercenarios libios para luchar en Ucrania.

los pagaran con rupias?


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica.
Mayor Alexander Viktorovich Shchetkin


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Misiles balísticos o bombarderos nucleares en Königsberg/Kaliningrado o Hmeimim está bien para los follaputis, pero que la OTAN haga lo mismo está mal... Doble rasero



Si es que el problema es QUE LA OTAN NO HACE ESO, simplemente pone bases de operaciones en países que la HORDA ya habría invadido por sus santos cojones si no estuvieran en la OTAN. Lo que quiere la HORDA es que el mundo le deje crear su imperio del crimen y el mal impunemente y sin oposición.


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si pero no es lo mismo matar 1000 que 100000. Hay un trecho grande. Yo estoy convencido de que Putin se está cuidando mucho de no matar civiles, de hecho se ve en como está planteando la operación, va poco a poco, y ciudad por ciudad. Hoy podría bombardear Kiev, Lviv o Dnipro y llevarse por delante a miles de civiles. Y más con el nuevo juguetito hipersónico.
> 
> El objetivo son infraestructuras militares estratégicas y posiciones enemigas. Lógicamente la propaganda otan te dirá que Putin y los chechenos quieren matar niños ucranianos, porque son así de sádicos.











Doctrina Grozni: la estrategia con la que Rusia arrasa ciudades


La doctrina Grozni recibe su nombre de la capital de Chechenia, la cual fue arrasada por Moscú en 1999



www.abc.es





Putin arrasa las ciudades y siembra el terror entre los civiles por norma. Es su puta estrategia de asesino criminal de guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

El embajador de EE. UU. ante la ONU parece abrir la puerta a que EE. UU. acepte que otras naciones de la OTAN envíen tropas a Ucrania. -


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Misiles balísticos o bombarderos nucleares en Königsberg/Kaliningrado o Hmeimim está bien para los follaputis, pero que la OTAN haga lo mismo está mal... Doble rasero



Jojojo, vaya hilo detector de paletos, Kaliningrado es territorio ruso

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Una persona que lleva casi desde la caída del muro haciendo negocios con los países de la antigua URSS me lo explicó de la siguiente manera:
> 
> "En Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen al presidente. En Rusia, el presidente elige a los oligarcas"



Los oligarcas ucranianos son PROHORDA, es por eso por lo cual al MANDARLOS A LA MIERDA, LA HORDA ha provocado 3 invasiones criminales


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

(1) El títere ruso colocado en su única ciudad controlada acaba de ser masacrado por la población por colaboracionista. Su esposa en estado grave | Burbuja.info


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero si la PUTA HORDA es el país más rico y gigantesco del planeta y con eso los turcoasiáticos han conseguido una economía decimoquinto mundista. No tiene sentido invadir un país por recursos cuando en LA HORDA ya hay de todo en abundancia



No he dicho que ese sea el motivo de la invasión.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Jojojo, vaya hilo detector de paletos, Kaliningrado es territorio ruso
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Y Ucrania es territorio ucraniano, ah no que la HORDA y su KHAN son los que deciden que países pueden o no tener ejército o una política exterior propia


----------



## Casino (20 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues hasta se han confundido de plaza fuerte. Es la décima ciudad por habitantes y van a tener que mantener 10.000 soldados para mantener la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salen las ciudades de Crimea también.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Mr.Foster (20 Mar 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> EE.UU. se va a cargar el ejército ruso en tres meses.




...


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya jaula de grillos de hilo. Entre los cm de calvolopez y el resto de exaltados, definitivamente solo vale para pegar post de bajas y pepinazos

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los oligarcas ucranianos son PROHORDA, es por eso por lo cual al MANDARLOS A LA MIERDA, LA HORDA ha provocado 3 invasiones criminales



Los oligarcas ucranianos son todos prooccidente y mayormente judíos.

Salivan pensando en fondos UE, en cuanto va a tener que pagarles la UE para que su futuro poder de veto no destruya la organización y en todo el dinero que les paga Usa como proxy contra Rusia y en el futuro contra la UE.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es decir, que Ucrania, un país hiperputeado por LA HORDA con 40M de habitantes, una población menguante y una economía HORDIANA es una amenaza a LA HORDA con 140M de habitantes y 6000 cabezas nucleares ¿Escucháis las putas bobadas que regurgitais o no tenéis vergüenza? En todo caso Ucrania debería pedir la desmilitarización de LA HORDA que es el régimen más criminal, ladrón y asesino de toda la puta historia



Mantén un tono adecuado.

No te hagas pasas por idiota, ni nos hagas pasar a los ucranianos por niñas inocentes.

Conozco a los rusos y a los ucranianos, los ucranianos son básicamente rusos en versión jodida.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Doctrina Grozni: la estrategia con la que Rusia arrasa ciudades
> 
> 
> La doctrina Grozni recibe su nombre de la capital de Chechenia, la cual fue arrasada por Moscú en 1999
> ...



Pero lo curioso y de momento, es que las está arrasando sin causar muchas muertes civiles. Mariupol la ha dejado como un solar y kharkov va en camino.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los oligarcas ucranianos son todos prooccidente y mayormente judíos.
> 
> Salivan pensando en fondos UE, en cuanto va a tener que pagarles la UE para que su futuro poder de veto no destruya la organización y en todo el dinero que les paga Usa como proxy contra Rusia y en el futuro contra la UE.



Como se nota como no tienes ni puta idea ¿Sabes que antes de entrar en la UE tienes que cumplir unas clausulas de competitividad que prohiben monopolios y oligopolios? ¿Quién piensas que soborno al trozo de mierda de Yanukovych para que no hiciera esas reformas? ¿A qué no sabes quien ha aprobado las leyes anti-oligarcas?


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los oligarcas ucranianos son todos prooccidente y mayormente judíos.
> 
> Salivan pensando en fondos UE, en cuanto va a tener que pagarles la UE para que su futuro poder de veto no destruya la organización y en todo el dinero que les paga Usa como proxy contra Rusia y en el futuro contra la UE.



Una Ucrania en la UE es para temblar. Iban a tener que pagar hasta los portugueses para mandar dinero que se evaporaría.


----------



## favelados (20 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos que ya llegan los refuerzos...

El armamento bueno se lo siguen reservando para la OTAN pero traen más camiones Paco desde el Pacífico..






Por cierto hace unos cuantos dias que me pregunto si los rusos controlan algún puerto en el Sur en el que puedan atracar barcos grandes

A raíz de un comentario de Yago Cosas militaters que decía de pasada que ahora en el Sur era más fácil meter material a través de los puertos pero no mencionaba ningún puerto en concreto


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mantén un tono adecuado.
> 
> No te hagas pasas por idiota, ni nos hagas pasar a los ucranianos por niñas inocentes.
> 
> Conozco a los rusos y a los ucranianos, los ucranianos son básicamente rusos en versión jodida.



Ahh pues entonces deberían haber sido los ucranianos los que invadieran Rusia ... ¿no?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Jajaja.... Buen intento del lobo diciendo a Caperucita que salga. No se lo cree ni el Tato.
> Con los ruskies siempre se cumple una máxima: "Al final siempre es justo al contrario de como te lo cuentan"



madre mia que trileros!


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mantén un tono adecuado.
> 
> No te hagas pasas por idiota, ni nos hagas pasar a los ucranianos por niñas inocentes.
> 
> Conozco a los rusos y a los ucranianos, los ucranianos son básicamente rusos en versión jodida.



Mantengo un tono beligerante porque las barbaridades que estáis soltando no merecen otra cosa. Vuestros argumentos son de tal disonancia con la realidad que es difícil tomaros en serio. Ahora un país al que LA HORDA ha invadido 3 veces en 8 años es una amenaza para la HORDA , una banda criminal que ha empezado 7 guerras en los últimos 12 años


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero lo curioso y de momento, es que las está arrasando sin causar muchas muertes civiles. Mariupol la ha dejado como un solar y kharkov va en camino.



Eso lo dices para convencerte a ti mismo o para convencernos a los demás???


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




visto que de estratega cojeaba se ha pasado al humor directamente


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

_«Over the past 3 days, deployed radio relay stations (RRS) P-434E "CITRUS" have been observed near some intermediate stations of the Belarus railways»_


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

En algún lugar del sur, las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un BMP-3 y un BTR-82A, junto con un lanzador termobárico RPO-A.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania nunca cumplirá esos requisitos, si entra, y a USA le interesa que entre para debilitar a la UE será por otras razones,por ser ariete contra Rusia, a la UE no le interesa en absoluto que semejante basura de país entre, le interesa a Ucrania, a UK y a USA y parece que USA ya está en camino de conseguirlo.

A Yanukovich no le soborno nadie, simplemente no firmo el acuerdo de asociación con la UE porque el anexo económico era miserable y siendo el presidente legítimo de Ucrania tenía el derecho y la obligación de no firmar semejante acuerdo.

Vas a decirme Zelensky?...Zelensky estaba en la última lista de Panamá, de hecho Ucrania era el país con más políticos en el último listado de Panamá.

Los antieuropa como tú no nos vendáis ahora a Ucrania como ursulinas por favor solo por lamer el falo de USA.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

(23) ¿A que se debe el fracaso ruso tras tres semanas de invasión? - WSJ: Cómo el renovado ejército de Rusia frustró la invasión de Ucrania | Burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Mar 2022)

Los invasores rusos se quedaron sin municiones ni suministros: las fuerzas de resistencia de Chernihiv destruyeron dos camiones KAMAZ Fuente: Comando Operativo "Norte"


----------



## Insert Coin (20 Mar 2022)

A disfrutar con vuestro judío demócrata favorito XD. Reconozco que ha acertado prohibiendo a los sociatas, entre otros , y lo de la telepantalla única, fetén 
Me voy a dormir, que mañana algunos trabajamos, doriteros recalcitrantes...


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Mar 2022)

__





Slashdot







m.slashdot.org





*Se informa que trabajadores ferroviarios antirrusos en Bielorrusia sabotearon todo el tráfico ferroviario a Ucrania*
del departamento de entrenamiento militar.
"Se informa que los trabajadores ferroviarios bielorrusos han cortado todas las conexiones ferroviarias entre su país y Ucrania ", informa la emisora pública alemana DW:_El jefe de ferrocarriles de Ucrania, Olexander Kamyshin, agradeció a los trabajadores ferroviarios de Bielorrusia por este supuesto acto de sabotaje el sábado. "A partir de hoy, puedo decir que no hay tráfico ferroviario entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania", dijo Kamyshin, citado por la agencia de noticias Unian de Ucrania. Kamyshin dijo que no daría más detalles.

Franak Viacorka, asesor de la líder opositora bielorrusa exiliada Sviatlana Tsikhanouskaya, tuiteó sobre el incidente y dijo que había sido confirmado por los trabajadores ferroviarios bielorrusos, aunque se negó a proporcionar detalles.

Aunque Rusia ha trasladado muchas de sus tropas y equipo militar a Ucrania a través de Bielorrusia, el líder bielorruso Alexander Lukashenko no ha comprometido tropas bielorrusas en la ofensiva._
Un periódico en línea ucraniano afirma que "ya no hay una conexión ferroviaria entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia, por lo que los ocupantes rusos no podrán entregar equipos rusos por ferrocarril desde Bielorrusia ", citando las declaraciones televisadas más largas del jefe ferroviario ucraniano Olexander Kamyshin:_"Creo que estas personas podrán evitar que los Ferrocarriles de Bielorrusia transporten convoyes militares a Ucrania", agregó Kamyshin.

"Actualmente, los ferrocarriles están fuera de servicio", confirmó Kamyshin, "por lo que no se podrá entregar el equipo ruso de Bielorrusia"._


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe si los soldados buenos vienen después de los libios o todavía quedan los maoríes?


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Alguien sabe si los soldados buenos vienen después de los libios o todavía quedan los maoríes?



Están esperando que los marcianos lleguen a Ucrania en los misiles ultrahipersónicos


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> A disfrutar con vuestro judío demócrata favorito XD. Reconozco que ha acertado prohibiendo a los sociatas, entre otros , y lo de la telepantalla única, fetén
> Me voy a dormir, que mañana algunos trabajamos, doriteros recalcitrantes...



Roma no paga traidores de mierda al servicio del kanato


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

No toques los pinos que no son tuyos.

Buen "hierro" siberiano capturado:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estados Unidos desplegará una compañía de infantería de vehículos blindados Stryker para un grupo de batalla de la OTAN que se está estableciendo en Bulgaria. El anuncio se hizo ayer durante una conferencia de prensa con el secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, y el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov.



pues esperate al jueves.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

el famoso rommel libio que fue incapaz de tomar tripoli ...


----------



## percutor (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No nos hagamos los tontos.
> 
> Estonia ninguno, Ucrania todo.
> 
> Y eso lo saben en Moscú, Washington y sobre todo en Kiev que se dedican a vender sus servicios a Occidente como ariete contra Rusia, por lo menos sus élites.




Lo he mencionado en un post , en 2004 putin envenenó al lider de la oposición de ucrania . No sé , esta no es manera de hacer amigos . Aparte que cuando cayó el muro de berlín , todos los países y repúblicas exsovieticas huyeron de rusia .

Todos sabemos lo malo que es washington , pero mira por donde que casi todos lo prefieren a moscú .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es decir, que Ucrania, un país hiperputeado por LA HORDA con 40M de habitantes, una población menguante y una economía HORDIANA es una amenaza a LA HORDA con 140M de habitantes y 6000 cabezas nucleares ¿Escucháis las putas bobadas que regurgitais o no tenéis vergüenza? En todo caso Ucrania debería pedir la desmilitarización de LA HORDA que es el régimen más criminal, ladrón y asesino de toda la puta historia



Si atendemos que para conquistar un territorio hacen falta al menos 3 fuerzas invasoras vs 1 fuerza defensiva, y Ucrania cuenta con unos 150.000 militares, a sumar reclutados a la fuerza + "voluntarios" (aKa mercenarios), donaciones millonarias en equipo, armas.... resulta que se necesitarían cerca de 500.000 soldados rusos...

... pero no pasa nada... si las cuentas que se echan en internet se parecen a la realidad (ojo estoy riendome en tu cara), ya deben de quedar la mitad de rusos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Lo he mencionado en un post , en 2004 putin envenenó al lider de la oposición de ucrania . No sé , esta no es manera de hacer amigos . Aparte que cuando cayó el muro de berlín , todos los países y repúblicas exsovieticas huyeron de rusia .
> 
> Todos sabemos lo malo que es washington , pero mira por donde que casi todos lo prefieren a moscú .



Bueno es la misma función que tiene Portugal en la península ibérica, el ariete histórico de Inglaterra contra España, y Lisboa siempre prefirió a Inglaterra que a España.

Según tu método deductivo esto implicaria que España era una escoria de la que había que huir e Inglaterra un benefactor?.

Desde mi punto de vista no, es solo geopolítica e intereses.


----------



## Meridacarbono (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otra predicción fallida más del camarada Zhukov, parece que ya hay insurgencia en territorio ocupado, en este caso Kherson. El nuevo jefe local (colocado por Rusia) ha sido asesinado y su mujer gravamente herida en un tiroteo a su vehículo:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992095



Que lastima de Mercedes.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo paradójico es que Paises Bajos era autosuficiente en cuanto a gas, la bolsa de Groningen tiene gas para abastecer a Paises Bajos durante siglos, pero la política suicida en materia energetica europea decidió paralizar su explotación por que podría ser "peligrosa"...mejor (más seguro) importarlo de satrapias varias (Rusia, Arabia...).
> Rumania ha vuelto a poner cada vez más en marcha antiguas explotaciones de hidrocarburos y no sería extraño que pocos años sea autosuficiente.






Insert Coin dijo:


> Para ti y para el resto que lo comenta. Gasoducto directo de Rusia, coste, X. El negocio ese a que se ve forzada Alemania, coste, 4X. ¿Alguna duda más?




¿Coste X, 4X? ¿Me lo traduces a euros por favor?

El comentario que he citado arriba te lo explica.
El servilismo de los alemanes con Rusia nos tiene donde estamos ahora. 

Hasta Trump tuvo que decirlo. Mientras le dais la pasta a Putin nos pedís a EEUU que os defendamos.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



No contradigas el discurso de que los políticos ucranianos son impolutos e intachables demócratas luchando contra el demonio Putin y de que Ucrania no solo debería entrar en la UE sino presidirla.sine die, en Ucrania solo ha habido un político corrupto en su historia, Yanukovich.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2022)

"Rumores", de que ha caído el cuartel en Mariupol


----------



## percutor (20 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El embajador de EE. UU. ante la ONU parece abrir la puerta a que EE. UU. acepte que otras naciones de la OTAN envíen tropas a Ucrania. -



yo diría que esto debe ser un aviso para que los bielorrusos estén quietecitos .


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otra predicción fallida más del camarada Zhukov, parece que ya hay insurgencia en territorio ocupado, en este caso Kherson. El nuevo jefe local (colocado por Rusia) ha sido asesinado y su mujer gravamente herida en un tiroteo a su vehículo:



La puta escoria de este foro que decía que la mitad de ucranianos iba a recibir a los invasores con los brazos abiertos y flores, cacareando todos como loritos lo que dicen cms y propaganda, y así van cambiando el relato todos y repitiendo lo mismo al unísono, estoy completamente seguro de que les habían dicho eso a los retrasados que fueron en primera línea o hasta ellos mismos se creían sus propias fantasías por eso se ha visto lo que se ha visto


----------



## Pinovski (20 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención al camarada Zhukov que suele decir que la "operación militar especial" es para liberar Ucrania pero luego mirad la opinión que tiene de los ucranianos. Más bien lo que él querrá será liberar a Ucrania de los ucranianos para que se la queden los rusos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992145
> 
> ...












Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora







www.burbuja.info





Actualizado e imperdible como siempre


----------



## Karamba (20 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica
Mayor Sergey Volynets (aviación)
_«Otro obituario fresco de VK, el portal regional ruso de Borisoglebsk, región de Voronezh de la Federación Rusa, escribe que el 8 de marzo de 2022, un piloto ruso, un comandante de aviación, el mayor Sergey Volynets, murió en Ucrania.»_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*UCRAÑA*








​​


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

Un poco de humor ...


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica
Capitán Konstantin Druzhkov (caído en Mariupol)


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Coste X, 4X? ¿Me lo traduces a euros por favor?
> 
> El comentario que he citado arriba te lo explica.
> El servilismo de los alemanes con Rusia nos tiene donde estamos ahora.
> ...



El Kremlin lleva pagando el activismo anti nuclear en Occidente desde los 70


----------



## Kriegsmarine (21 Mar 2022)

La veo muy estancada, si.






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

nos quejamos en burbuja, pero en rusia el nivel de alineacion khanica que sufre un dimitri X debe ser apabuyante. Solo han exportado al mundo su programa de propaganda y retorica interiores.



Indignado dijo:


> Un poco de humor ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

luego resulta que una chatarra X salta por los aires por ucras sobre el terreno en regiones al rojo vivo del mapa que el generalato enseña al Khan en el HUNDIMIENTO



Kriegsmarine dijo:


> La veo muy estancada, si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

_«Ukrainian prophetic humor»


_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Occidente sufre un programa multidimensional de SABOTAJE geopolítico a manos de los Imperios de Este, desde la Kominter.



Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El Kremlin lleva pagando el activismo anti nuclear en Occidente desde los 70


----------



## Squall Leonhart (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> La veo muy estancada, si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevais 20 putos días poniendo el mismo mapita de mierda, si no te pagan en rublos, tienes que tener algún problema serio


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ampliación necrológica.
> 
> Un _Wagner_ menos:
> _«El mercenario PMC Wagner, miembro del consejo de comandantes del SDD Mikheev Ivan Pavlovich "Norte" murió el 20/03/22 en un hospital de Moscú a causa de las heridas recibidas en algún lugar cerca de Járkov».
> ...



Era un PCM


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero lo curioso y de momento, es que las está arrasando sin causar muchas muertes civiles. Mariupol la ha dejado como un solar y kharkov va en camino.



Pues hoy mismo ha bombardeado una residencia de ancianos y han muerto 56 personas, y una escuela donde se refugiaban 400 personas, pero aún no se sabe cuántos habrán muerto.

Yo no sé de dónde te sacas lo de que no hay muchas muertes civiles, cuando no deja de bombardear y no se pueden ni tirar a las fosas comunes.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Llevais 20 putos días poniendo el mismo mapita de mierda, si no te pagan en rublos, tienes que tener algún problema serio



Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 1524 | Burbuja.info 

buena respuesta le dieron aqui xD


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica
Capitán Andrey Paliy
Comandante Adjunto de la Flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania: Rusia llega a un acuerdo para contratar mercenarios libios. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Rusia llegó a un acuerdo con el comandante militar de Libia, Khalifa Haftar, durante su visita a Moscú para reclutar mercenarios libios para luchar en Ucrania.
> 
> los pagaran con rupias?



A mi me intriga como harán el viaje a Ucrania...


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi me intriga como harán el viaje a Ucrania...



En avión a Sebastopol pasando por Turquía. Los turcos tienen bajo control su parte de Libia y dicen que las aguas griegas que hay en el camino son suyas y de facto se mueven por ellas y por encima como si lo fueran. O quizá mejor en barco civil disfrazado. En avión quizá tendrían que parar en Tiflis porque no sé si la restricción turca es total, se que después de las sanciones hubo vuelos del escuadrónde vuelos especiales ruso de Antalya a Moscú pero no sé si sigue habiéndolos. Lo que si hay son vuelos de Georgia a Rusia.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Sobre las necrológicas:
_«Una observación interesante sobre la velocidad de publicación en VKontakte de obituarios sobre los militares liquidados del ejército ruso durante la "operación especial" / guerra en Ucrania. La frecuencia media del obituario es de 1 en 4 minutos.»_



¯\_(ツ)_/¯
NO HAY NADA MÁS QUE DISIR.

Que alguien lo compruebe y diga si es FAKE o NO FAKE.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Director de Estudios de Rusia en CNA. Senior Adjunct Fellow, CNAS. Sigo las capacidades, operaciones y estrategia militar rusa. Las opiniones son solo mías, con suerte. 

 


Tweets destacados:


La guerra se ha dividido en lo que podría llamarse imperfectamente tres frentes, y los avances rusos se han estancado a lo largo de dos de ellos. Alrededor de Kiev, las fuerzas de la RU están tratando de consolidar posiciones, pero no creo que puedan hacer un asalto a la ciudad. Kiev está lejos de estar cercada. 2/ 


En el suroeste hubo un avance irregular alrededor de Mykolaiv hacia Odesa que tenía pocas posibilidades de éxito dada la escasez de fuerzas empleadas. Esto ha sido retrasado por una contraofensiva de UKR. Espero poco progreso allí para cualquiera de los dos lados y más de un frente cambiante. 3/ 


Esto significa que no vamos a ver un desembarco anfibio en Odesa, o una marcha rusa a Transnistria, en el corto plazo (si es que alguna vez lo hace). Al menos no en esta fase de la guerra. Sin embargo, los avances rusos hacia Kryvyi Rih amenazan las líneas de comunicaciones de UKR al oeste del río. 4/


https://twitter.com/KofmanMichael

El área a observar en la próxima semana es el intento ruso de rodear a las fuerzas de UKR en el JFO. Un movimiento de pinza que progresa lentamente desde el norte y el sur (usando el mapa de Nathan Ruser). Aquí es donde las fuerzas de UKR podrían estar en una posición precaria. 5/








Desde su inicio, el esfuerzo militar ruso ha carecido de enfoque. Muy pocas fuerzas, en demasiados ejes de avance, algunas compitiendo entre sí. Creo que en las próximas dos semanas es probable que se concentren en las fuerzas de UKR en el este y la batalla por Mariupol. 6/ 


Sospecho que los objetivos políticos y los calendarios poco realistas han impulsado una estrategia poco sólida. Kiev, Odesa, Donbás, etc. Hay una desesperación por mostrar progreso. Cada vez más parece que el mil ruso se está centrando en el Donbás, y manteniéndose a lo largo de otros frentes. 7/ 


La depreciación de la eficacia del combate prepara el escenario para una pausa operativa significativa en la mayoría de los frentes o un alto el fuego. Esto no implica necesariamente un acuerdo político, sino un período para reorganizarse, consolidarse y reabastecerse. El fin del primer capítulo de esta guerra. 8/ 


Creo que Moscú está buscando algo que pueda usar para declarar una victoria. Tomar el Donbás y tener influencia para obtener concesiones de Kiev es probablemente lo que están buscando lograr en este momento. Esto es, en el mejor de los casos, una suposición. 9/


En general, no veo cómo cualquier éxito militar puede sumarse a algo que constituye una victoria política para Moscú. Si hay otra fase, las fuerzas rusas probablemente tratarán de compensar el bajo rendimiento infligiendo una mayor destrucción. 33m 


¿Ha entrado la guerra en un punto muerto? Sí y no. Las fuerzas rusas pueden hacer avances lentos e incrementales en el Donbás. Sospecho que los militares de UKR pueden mantenerse en la mayoría de los frentes y tal vez incluso contraatacar a otros. Sin embargo, el desgaste sin duda está pasando factura a ambos lados. 35m


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

Uno por uno, caerán los nazis que quieren huír entre la población


----------



## Insert Coin (21 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pues hoy mismo ha bombardeado una residencia de ancianos y han muerto 56 personas, y una escuela donde se refugiaban 400 personas, pero aún no se sabe cuántos habrán muerto.
> 
> Yo no sé de dónde te sacas lo de que no hay muchas muertes civiles, cuando no deja de bombardear y no se pueden ni tirar a las fosas comunes.



En el teatro habían muerto cientos de niños, pintado niños en los extremos del teatro . A los pocos días veo en el abc que ni un muerto, solo un herido, y a saber de qué. La propaganda de guerra está funcionando a todo trapo. Cada historia de estas, que se documente, se pruebe y se proceda en un futuro como crimen de guerra, si procede


----------



## Squall Leonhart (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 1524 | Burbuja.info
> 
> buena respuesta le dieron aqui xD



Menudo esperpento de hilo 

Viejos rojos gordos de mierda fracasados, niños rata tragadoritos si media hostia y cms, todos juntitos masajeandose unos a otros, viviendo en una realidad paralela y con gayolas mentales dignas de estudio, y a medida que avanza todo van cambiando el relato y dandose la razón unos a otros, y es el hilo "oficial", abierto por cms de mierda


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pues hoy mismo ha bombardeado una residencia de ancianos y han muerto 56 personas, y una escuela donde se refugiaban 400 personas, pero aún no se sabe cuántos habrán muerto.
> 
> Yo no sé de dónde te sacas lo de que no hay muchas muertes civiles, cuando no deja de bombardear y no se pueden ni tirar a las fosas comunes.



De la ONU, me parece que son las únicas fiables en estos momentos.









La ONU confirma 847 muertos y casi 1.400 heridos en la invasión de Ucrania


La ONU ha confirmado este sábado 847 civiles muertos y 1.399 heridos en la invasión rusa de Ucrania. De los fallecidos, 21 de ellos son niños y siete son niñas, además de otros 36 pendientes de identificación.




www.eldiario.es




.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Cronología de la evolución de la economía rusky:


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respuesta a los bombardeos rusoos de las bases cercanas a la frontera europea.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Exacto, tiro en el pie a la competitividad europea por costes energéticos
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Eso puede ser el comienzo. Luego todo se invierte por aquello del capitalismo. 
Una Rusia sin inversión, no va a poder sostener la maquinaria de extracción energética, va a caer su producción y se van a elevar sus costos. El tiro en el pie se lo pegó el Puti.

Nada más que hay gente que tarda en comprenderlo.


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Menudo esperpento de hilo
> 
> Viejos rojos gordos de mierda fracasados, niños rata tragadoritos si media hostia y cms, todos juntitos masajeandose unos a otros, viviendo en una realidad paralela y con gayolas mentales dignas de estudio, y a medida que avanza todo van cambiando el relato y dandose la razón unos a otros, y es el hilo "oficial", abierto por cms de mierda



Cuanto odio... debes de salir a la calle ¡que ya no hay covid!!

Un poco de humor... El presidente del gobierno español, que apoya a Zelenski


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De la ONU, me parece que son las únicas fiables en estos momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la onu da datos con mucho retraso.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> A disfrutar con vuestro judío demócrata favorito XD. Reconozco que ha acertado prohibiendo a los sociatas, entre otros , y lo de la telepantalla única, fetén
> Me voy a dormir, que mañana algunos trabajamos, doriteros recalcitrantes...



Muy bien ahí Zelinsky. No sé puede ser bueno con los rojos hijos de puta.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Que alguien abra un _GoFundMe_ para _Oryx_, que le está petando el disco duro y necesita ampliarlo:


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ha caído un pepinazo en las inmediaciones de Kiev. Hablan de que puede ser un Iskander.
Hay fecha y hora en el vídeo registrado.

_«Another view of the missile strike in Kyiv, looks like it may have been an Iskander.»_



Edito para incluir otro vídeo:


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De la ONU, me parece que son las únicas fiables en estos momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y como dice ese mismo artículo, confirma lo que yo te he dicho, que no hay ni posibilidad de recoger los muertos porque no para de bombardear y las cifras serán mucho más altas:

_La mayoría de estas bajas, según apunta Naciones Unidas, se deben al uso de armas explosivas de “amplia área de impacto”, como los ataques aéreos. Sin embargo, las cifras reales serían “considerablemente más altas”, pero aún no se pueden contabilizar por completo por la falta de información de algunos lugares especialmente afectados por los ataques rusos._


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

HdP, llegará un momento que no se verán más resplandores de bombas ni misiles, sino sólo resplandeceres.
Slava Ukraini!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Se las trae el hilo


----------



## Alpharius (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> La veo muy estancada, si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos mapas son como las encuestas del Tezanos


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> En el teatro habían muerto cientos de niños, pintado niños en los extremos del teatro . A los pocos días veo en el abc que ni un muerto, solo un herido, y a saber de qué. La propaganda de guerra está funcionando a todo trapo. Cada historia de estas, que se documente, se pruebe y se proceda en un futuro como crimen de guerra, si procede



Lo de la escuela aún no se ha podido comprobar porque no han llegado hasta allí. Ojalá mañana digan que no hay víctimas como en el teatro, que se salvaron porque aguantaron bien los sótanos, no porque no se hubiera bomberdeado, que sí se hizo.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se las trae el hilo



Éste es el primcipal problema. No es una coincidencia que Rusia esté como esté. Su población es increiblemente sumisa y desean ser engañados por la propaganda. Seguirán pensando que lo que les dice la TV es la realidad, aunque su hijo moribundo le diga lo contrario.

No se puede convivir con ellos. Hay que cortar toda relación, que sean Corea del Norte.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Esos mapas son como las encuestas del Tezanos



Hasta a Tezanos le daría vergüenza enseñar ese mapa.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi me intriga como harán el viaje a Ucrania...



Más que eso, les debería preocupar el viaje de vuelta.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

The Washington Post: "La guerra ha demostrado que Rusia ha dejado de ser una superpotencia".


Un soldado ucraniano pasa junto a los restos de un bombardero ruso Su-34 que yace en un edificio dañado en Járkov, Ucrania, el 8 de marzo. (Andrew Marienko/AP) El bombardeo terrorista de Rusia sobre ciudades ucranianas puede parecer una fuerza. Millones de personas son refugiados, y los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se las trae el hilo



Telita con las charos ruskies.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Telita con las charos ruskies.





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se las trae el hilo



Yo ya dije que NO necesariamente la llegada de los ataúdes ruskies iba a provocar un rechazo al (hijo)Putín dentro de la sociedad rusky. 
Que era muy posible que se produjera un cierre de filas en Putinia.
Cada vez que ha hecho una guerra, ha aumentado su popularidad interna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Tal como lo veo si la OTAN creara una zona de exclusión aérea sobre ucrania el riesgo nuclear seria menor.

El argumento es el siguiente, como se ha demostrado que a rusia puede plantarle cara cualquier nación gracias al nuevo soldado de infanteria con tecnologia top, esto desestabiliza su integridad territorial para lo que requiere emplear armamento nuclear para seguir manteniendo la disuasión de que a un oblast de moros le de un aire. Pero si rusia fracasa no contra un pais pobre como ucrania sino contra el espacio aereo de la OTAN, entonces la disuasión convencional permanece en sus republicas, porque alli el factor OTAN no puede existir.

Sencillamente ese espacio aereo se establece sobre un tercer pais por lo que no es casus beli; los rusos han bombardeado instalacion con personal de facto occidental cerca de polonia. Aplica la misma logica.

Los matones se crecen ante la debilidad y se hacen palanganeros ante la fortaleza.






El khanato despliega ahora un psyops para justificar un ataque nuclear limitado sobre ucrania


Ya lo he comentado. 1º la guerra convencional en ucrania ha fracasado 2º la disuasión convencional establecida en la guerra chechena 2.0 ya no asusta a nadie 3º cualquier oblast o etnia sometida por el khanato ahora mismo esta sudando mil del "poderio" militar ruso 4º la estabilidad imperial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## -carrancas (21 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tal como lo veo si la OTAN creara una zona de exclusión aérea sobre ucrania el riesgo nuclear seria menor.



bot otan a sueldo.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

legal dijo:


> Esta mañana he leído una noticia importante, creo que en libertad digital.
> Resulta que Polonia anuncia que no renovará el contrato de suministro de gas ruso, que expira este año 2022.
> Lo importante es que tiene ALTERNATIVA: está construyendo un gasoducto con origen en Noruega, y que pasa por Dinamarca.
> Y tanto Alemania como Ucrania tienen frontera directa con Alemania.
> ...



Los Chinos cambiarán el oro negro por abalorios, porque serán el único cliente que los rusos tengan. 
Debido a la devaluación del rublo, Aliexpress ya se está poniendo las botas. 

Cuando los bienes de equipo se chinifiquen su producción será de peor calidad/precio en general, con dumping de precios chino si intentan medrar con ella y con la gente de su propio país comprando directamente a chinos y occidente.

Y todo por no sentarse a negociar, pedir perdon por la anexión del Donbass, negociar la base de Crimea, y dejar de invadir paises que no quuieren gentuza de la Horda gobernándoles.


----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ha caído un pepinazo en las inmediaciones de Kiev. Hablan de que puede ser un Iskander.
> Hay fecha y hora en el vídeo registrado.
> 
> _«Another view of the missile strike in Kyiv, looks like it may have been an Iskander.»_
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

El Ulster no es tan diferente de Irlanda. En cambio, una UKR en la UE será la diferencia entre prosperar sin límite o mendigar un pase Schengen a sus vecinos y eso es una humillación que hará de un Donbass ruso la tercera colorines de la región, tras UKR y Bielorusia.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (21 Mar 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 992511






Fácil:

1. ENERO, Gobierno turcochino: _No vamos invadir Ucrania, solo nos defenderemos si nos invaden a nosotros. _Y los niños rata en todas las redes cacareando como loritos lo que decía su amo.

2. 24 FEBRERO, _Vamos a atacar porque Ucrania está llena de nancis muy malos y la OTAN les apoya, me siento amenazado porque un país SOBERANO pueda tener su propio ejército y solicite entrar en la Unión Europea._

3_. El gobierno ucraniano son una panda de drogadictos y neonancis._

4_. Vamos a desnacificar Ucrania, y quitarles las armas para que no puedan tener su propio ejército._

5._ Los nancis malos muh malos han matado 16 mil civiles en el Donbás _(dato totalmente inventado, pero bueno). _Los bombardeos a civiles en Kiev, Jarkov, etc, son errores, nosotros somos buenos._

6. _Los nancis tienen biolaboratorios de Estados Unidos, bla, bla, bla._

7. _Tenemos muy pocas bajas, tenemos el control total del aire y los nancis de Azov están rodeados, el ejército turcochino avanza cada día._

8. _Nos apoyan toda la basura intelectual turcochina, y personajuchos extranjeros pagados como JUAN MANUEL DE PRADA._

9. _Ucrania no tiene razón de existir ese territorio es nuestro._

10. _El que esté en contra de la INVASIÓN, se va al talego._


QUE FÁCIL ES DESMONTAR A UN SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania nunca cumplirá esos requisitos, si entra, y a USA le interesa que entre para debilitar a la UE será por otras razones,por ser ariete contra Rusia, a la UE no le interesa en absoluto que semejante basura de país entre, le interesa a Ucrania, a UK y a USA y parece que USA ya está en camino de conseguirlo.
> 
> A Yanukovich no le soborno nadie, simplemente no firmo el acuerdo de asociación con la UE porque el anexo económico era miserable y siendo el presidente legítimo de Ucrania tenía el derecho y la obligación de no firmar semejante acuerdo.
> 
> ...



El 26 de noviembre de 2013, el primer ministro ucraniano Yanukóvich admitió por primera vez que había sido Rusia la que urgió a Kiev para no firmar un Acuerdo de Asociación con la Unión Europea a cambio de una ayuda económica.

Yanukóvich asistió a la cumbre de la UE los días 28 y 29 de noviembre de 2013 en Vilna (donde originalmente estaba previsto que el Acuerdo de Asociación se firmase el 29 de noviembre de 2013), pero Yanukóvich se negó a firmar el Acuerdo de Asociación con Ucrania largamente negociado. Rusia prometió ayudar económicamente a Ucrania si ésta desistía de sus aspiraciones europeístas. El 17 de diciembre, Rusia acordó prestar 3.075 millones de dólares al gobierno de Víktor Yanukóvich comprando eurobonos emitidos por Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se las trae el hilo



Que alguien se lo enseñe a la puta de Liusivaya, que va diciendo por ahí que los rusos no odian a los ucranianos, que es al contrario.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (21 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El gasto militar no son solo los juguetitos, tienes que sacar personas de la economía productivida hacia la guerra que no aporta nada a la economía, es más la seca. 17MM será una estimación del coste de la oportunidad o del tiempo (si incluyes sanciones y la pérdida enorme de la productividad del comercio puede que tenga sentido), no del gobierno de LA HORDA. De todas formas a saber como se ha calculdo esa cifra.



Las pajas que os hacéis para justificar tonterías sin sentido es solo una señal de vuestra indigencia mental.

Las sanciones son una cosa, el coste de una guerra otra. Pero aún así, parece mentira que no seáis capaces de ver la burrada. 4.000 millones al día sería el PIB de todo el país. Da igual las sanciones, todo el país parado, todo, sería cuatro veces menos que esa cantidad.

140 millones de personas sentadas en su casa sin producir, sin pagar nada, sería cuatro veces menos de lo que cuesta la guerra. No sé donde estuvisteis algunos el día que repartían los cerebros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

alguien tendria que explicarme que hace esa puerca putinita 24/7 en prime time ocupando minutaje que corresponde a las victimas y refugiados ucranianos.



Mr. Frost dijo:


> Que alguien se lo enseñe a la puta de Liusivaya, que va diciendo por ahí que los rusos no odian a los ucranianos, que es al contrario.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Interesante entrevista al expresidente de Polonia. En los comentarios está la traducción en trozos


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Por cierto las ciberputis abren y abren hilos de mierda para empujar este hacia el fondo.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (21 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> Si atendemos que para conquistar un territorio hacen falta al menos 3 fuerzas invasoras vs 1 fuerza defensiva, y Ucrania cuenta con unos 150.000 militares, a sumar reclutados a la fuerza + "voluntarios" (aKa mercenarios), donaciones millonarias en equipo, armas.... resulta que se necesitarían cerca de 500.000 soldados rusos...
> 
> ... pero no pasa nada... si las cuentas que se echan en internet se parecen a la realidad (ojo estoy riendome en tu cara), ya deben de quedar la mitad de rusos



BR00000TAL lo retrasado que eres. Ni si quiera has entendido el post


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Las pajas que os hacéis para justificar tonterías sin sentido es solo una señal de vuestra indigencia mental.
> 
> Las sanciones son una cosa, el coste de una guerra otra. Pero aún así, parece mentira que no seáis capaces de ver la burrada. 4.000 millones al día sería el PIB de todo el país. Da igual las sanciones, todo el país parado, todo, sería cuatro veces menos que esa cantidad.
> 
> 140 millones de personas sentadas en su casa sin producir, sin pagar nada, sería cuatro veces menos de lo que cuesta la guerra. No sé donde estuvisteis algunos el día que repartían los cerebros.



¿Eres subnormal? ¿Sabes lo que es un esfuerzo bélico? Ya he dicho que no sé como han calculado las cifras, pero ES NORMAL gastar más de lo que produces en una guerra.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (21 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Esos mapas son como las encuestas del Tezanos



Las encuestas de Tezano es el relato que contáis, pero bueno, cada cual que crea lo que quiera, el tiempo dirá cuál es la realidad.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Es difícil rendirse cuando los invasores ya han empezado a secuestrar y deportar personas. La rendición es peor que la lucha.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Evidentemente los rusos no confían que toda su sociedad apoye la guerra en Ucrania:


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Evidentemente los rusos no confían que toda su sociedad apoye la guerra en Ucrania:



Se está descomponiendo.

La Federación es un mojón porque el bocazas de la Putina anda jodiendo los mercados con sus fantasías de Khanato.

A las federadas les llegaban las divisas ricamente y con regularidad y ahora el Tsar les ofrece un caballo e ir con las tripas vacías a castigar a un pueblo hermano.

Esto va a acabar muy mal. Vamos a empezar a hacer quinielas con cúal de los gobernadores empieza a imitar a Ceaucescu y a acabar como él.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si es que el problema es QUE LA OTAN NO HACE ESO, simplemente pone bases de operaciones en países que la HORDA ya habría invadido por sus santos cojones si no estuvieran en la OTAN. Lo que quiere la HORDA es que el mundo le deje crear su imperio del crimen y el mal impunemente y sin oposición.



Las bases de la OTAN (USA) cumple misiones logísticas, pero ese no es su verdadera función. Al tener soldados USA en esas bases, un ataque a una de ellas que cause un solo muerto es casus belli, de forma que los USA están implicados automáticamente en el conflicto.

Por ejemplo, España es OTAN. Imaginemos que Marruecos bombardea Málaga, pero solo mueren españoles. Los demás miembros, y especialmente los USA, podrían decir que es una guerra convencional y que mandarán material y apoyo. Pero si se ataca Rota y muere un solo soldado americano, que se prepare Marruecos porque va a quedar hecho un solar. No es casualidad que las bases estén donde están: es prácticamente imposible que Marruecos atacase España y no pasase por cerca de Rota, y por tanto no hubiese un riesgo altísimo de causar algún muerto que implicase a toda la alianza.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Exacto, tiro en el pie a la competitividad europea por costes energéticos
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Ya ha pasado antes. Crisis del petróleo del 73, Europa pierde competitividad por la subida de los precios de la energía. Y aún así nos adaptamos a la situación y seguimos a la cabeza. Es lo que tiene la tecnología: que como no puedes sustituirla como el gas, te tienes que comer el sobreprecio o comprar baratijas. Poco has debido trabajar en entornos técnicos: donde yo trabajo, ni se nos pasa por la cabeza comprar algo que no sea Europeo. Americano o Japonés (a veces Coreano). Y mira que los chinos están empujando con sus copias... pero en el momento que les pides garantías, se evaporan.

Ahora ponte en el caso de Rusia: prácticamente todo su equipo capital es europeo (alemán). Solo con que Alemania le apriete las tuercas _en repuestos_, los manda 30 años atrás como poco. Su tráfico aéreo se paraliza casi por completo solo con que Airbus y Boeing le corten el grifo de los respuestos. ¿Sabes cuánto dinero y tiempo le costaría a Rusia encontrar sustituto, _si es que lo hay_? En cambio, Alemania ya ha empezado a moverse para sustituir a los rusos por árabes, y al tiempo que no acabe viniendo el gas de Nigeria.

Por otro lado, es completamente falso que los precios vayan a ser 4x. Ese es tu rigor. Andará, como mucho, en un 50% más caro. Obviamente los grandes beneficiados son los USA, que no sufrirán ese golpe. Pero el gran perdedor es Rusia: ahora sus proveedores de tecnología serán India y China.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania nunca cumplirá esos requisitos, si entra, y a USA le interesa que entre para debilitar a la UE será por otras razones,por ser ariete contra Rusia, a la UE no le interesa en absoluto que semejante basura de país entre, le interesa a Ucrania, a UK y a USA y parece que USA ya está en camino de conseguirlo.
> 
> A Yanukovich no le soborno nadie, simplemente no firmo el acuerdo de asociación con la UE porque el anexo económico era miserable y siendo el presidente legítimo de Ucrania tenía el derecho y la obligación de no firmar semejante acuerdo.
> 
> ...




vaya sarta de tonterias, rumania en la ue si y ucrania no? 
con la de grano que tienen que exportar. deben estar los alemanes deseosos de ir a veranear alli por 4 leuros

aparte que muchisimos refugiados van a conseguir nacionalidades europeas ya, los vinculos van a ser muchisimo mayores que con cualquier oto nuevo pais.


lo de que a yanukovicho no le soborno nadie...como puedes ser tan cinico. es una marioneta al servicio de putin nunca lo oculto ahora graban propaganda juntos y se huizo multimillonario gracias a el. aparte de que putin le envenenava a la oposicion y robaba elecciones para el. 
Gano(supuestamente) las elecciones prometiendo ue y luego vendio a los ukras a putin

lo de los papeles en panama no es ningun deliyo, cualquiera con dinero en un pais en el que te lo pueden robar todo en un golpe de estaso tiene obligacion de tenerlo fuera u offshoreque suena mas cool y macabro. Hoy en dia es normal tener parte de tu dinero fuera de tu pais por seguridas


----------



## terro6666 (21 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania nunca cumplirá esos requisitos, si entra, y a USA le interesa que entre para debilitar a la UE será por otras razones,por ser ariete contra Rusia, a la UE no le interesa en absoluto que semejante basura de país entre, le interesa a Ucrania, a UK y a USA y parece que USA ya está en camino de conseguirlo.
> 
> A Yanukovich no le soborno nadie, simplemente no firmo el acuerdo de asociación con la UE porque el anexo económico era miserable y siendo el presidente legítimo de Ucrania tenía el derecho y la obligación de no firmar semejante acuerdo.
> 
> ...



No digas tonterías, Estonia, Letonia y similares eran países de mierda hace 20 años y ahora están a niveles incluso superiores a España, todos los países del este que pasaron a ser UE a mejorado y lo siguen haciendo, Europa es mucho más fuerte.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> lo de los papeles en panama no es ningun deliyo, cualquiera con dinero en un pais en el que te lo pueden robar todo en un golpe de estaso tiene obligacion de tenerlo fuera u offshoreque suena mas cool y macabro. Hoy en dia es normal tener parte de tu dinero fuera de tu pais por seguridas



No hay ningún político que esté libre de culpas. Pero vamos, que precisamente los sorbelefas de Putin ataquen ese perfil, siendo Putin casi con total seguridad el político más corrupto del mundo, con palacetes en varios países europeos (a su familia la tiene en Suiza), y con un régimen lleno de corruptos y oligarcas obscenamente ricos y opulentos mientras su población pasa necesidad, después de 20 años gobernando a placer... tiene cojones la cosa.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Las buenas noticias: 
1. Ucrania sigue ganando terreno, pero lentamente. 
2. Ucrania parece tener un número ilimitado de soldados hábiles y comprometidos. 
3. Occidente proporciona cada vez más y mejores armas, especialmente la defensa aérea que tanto se necesita.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Taiwán está entregando drones por valor de $ 1 millón a Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesante


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Las encuestas de Tezano es el relato que contáis, pero bueno, cada cual que crea lo que quiera, el tiempo dirá cuál es la realidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



ese tiempo quirurjico que dices el dia 24 de febrero eran dos o tres dias, hoy casi un mes despues entiendo que ira ya por 2050 mas o menos

di que si, que no decaiga la moral doritera, las cosas de palacio van despacio


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Entramos en una nueva fase de la guerra. Las operaciones rusas iniciales se podría decir que han llegado a su culminación y ahora necesitan una pausa operativa durante la cuarta semana de guerra. Aquí dejo las siempre acertadas conclusiones de Mick Ryan , general australiano sobre los hechos ocurridos y lo que puede estar por venir.

Resumiendo: Las tropas rusas necesitan una pausa operativa para reorganizar la ofensiva. Se abren ventanas para Ucrania para lanzar contra ofensivas alí donde se pueda, reorganizar las ciudades, entrenar a más voluntarios y distribuir mejor el armamento llegado desde el Oeste. Putin puede en esta fase empezar a usar armamento más destructivo del hasta ahora usado.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Tiro al periodista, prioridad de las fuerzas desnazificadoras y promotoras de la verdad rusas.


----------



## gargamelix (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Evidentemente los rusos no confían que toda su sociedad apoye la guerra en Ucrania:



Ya hace tiempo que las elecciones en Rusia no tienen mucho en cuenta la opinión de los votantes, por decirlo de alguna manera. Eso sumado a que Putin se ha quitado de enmedio a los opositores, pues sí, para qué?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las buenas noticias:
> 1. Ucrania sigue ganando terreno, pero lentamente.
> 2. Ucrania parece tener un número ilimitado de soldados hábiles y comprometidos.
> 3. Occidente proporciona cada vez más y mejores armas, especialmente la defensa aérea que tanto se necesita.



Ilimitado no pero sufren menos bajas por no ir tan a lo loco.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Se desata el pánico entre las chortis rusas. Desabestecimiento de higiene femenina, tampones... Afloran los vídeos para hacerlos de forma artesanal







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ilimitado no pero sufren menos bajas por no ir tan a lo loco.



Todo depende del grado de fortificación que puedan llegar a tener las tropas rusas que han avanzado. Un enemigo atrincherado, con tiempo para preparar una buena defensa siempre es más complicado de vencer que uno que ha avanzado como si no hubiera un mañana y se ha quedado "run out of" de todo lo necesario para combatir. Las contraofensivas debe llegar hasta donde sea más fácil romper las puntas de lanza rusas, no más. La táctica de defender como un jabato y atacar las líneas de suministro es la que ha funcionado bien hasta ahora. El tiempo es un recurso que ahora mismo va en contra del oso ruso y hay que seguir explotando esa estrategia.

Edito. Donde veo que más pupa se le pueden hacer a los ruskis es al norte de Kiev. Si el frente Bielorruso sigue con la inestabilidad que estamos viendo estos días, con sabotajes a infraestructuras y ataques a los rusos, las tropas de la zona de Hostomel y Bucha son las que quedan en más precaria situación.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Todo depende del grado de fortificación que puedan llegar a tener las tropas rusas que han avanzado. Un enemigo atrincherado, con tiempo para preparar una buena defensa siempre es más complicado de vencer que uno que ha avanzado como si no hubiera un mañana y se ha quedado "run out of" de todo lo necesario para combatir. Las contraofensivas debe llegar hasta donde sea más fácil romper las puntas de lanza rusas, no más. La táctica de defender como un jabato y atacar las líneas de suministro es la que ha funcionado bien hasta ahora. El tiempo es un recurso que ahora mismo va en contra del oso ruso y hay que seguir explotando esa estrategia.
> 
> Edito. Donde veo que más pupa se le pueden hacer a los ruskis es al norte de Kiev. Si el frente Bielorruso sigue con la inestabilidad que estamos viendo estos días, con sabotajes a infraestructuras y ataques a los rusos, las tropas de la zona de Hostomel y Bucha son las que quedan en más precaria situación.



Ese saliente ruso que llega hasta Gostomel...es una pena que los ucras no tengan recursos para montarles una operación desde Borodyanka hasta el Dnieper.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (21 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ese tiempo quirurjico que dices el dia 24 de febrero eran dos o tres dias, hoy casi un mes despues entiendo que ira ya por 2050 mas o menos
> 
> di que si, que no decaiga la moral doritera, las cosas de palacio van despacio



Tu principal error es que ves las cosas desde el punto de vista periodístico patrio, y claro te has creído todo lo que te han contado de que Ucrania caía en tres días porque los rusos eran muy bueno, o que los rusos creían que Ucrania estaría a favor de Rusia y sería un paseo......Ningún país de 42 millones de personas, con un ejército moderno e instruido, va a caer en una semana, dejad de haceros pajas mentales.
Y además hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia no quiere arrasar ciudades y dejarlas convertidas en escombros, con lo que se lo ha puesto ella misma más difícil.
Pero nada, lo de los Doritos son siempre los otros, no tu, por supuesto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Las bases de la OTAN (USA) cumple misiones logísticas, pero ese no es su verdadera función. Al tener soldados USA en esas bases, un ataque a una de ellas que cause un solo muerto es casus belli, de forma que los USA están implicados automáticamente en el conflicto.
> 
> Por ejemplo, España es OTAN. Imaginemos que Marruecos bombardea Málaga, pero solo mueren españoles. Los demás miembros, y especialmente los USA, podrían decir que es una guerra convencional y que mandarán material y apoyo. Pero si se ataca Rota y muere un solo soldado americano, que se prepare Marruecos porque va a quedar hecho un solar. No es casualidad que las bases estén donde están: es prácticamente imposible que Marruecos atacase España y no pasase por cerca de Rota, y por tanto no hubiese un riesgo altísimo de causar algún muerto que implicase a toda la alianza.



En ese caso USA nos declararía la guerra por molestar a Marruecos. En una guerra de españa contra Marruecos la OTAN como mejor caso se inhibiría, en el peor lucharía contra España


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

La Horda salvaje busca la destrucción de Kiev.


Van a conseguir el efecto contrario al que buscan. Bajo el yugo ruso siempre estarán amenazados, porque está en la naturaleza de ser ruso ser destructivo y ser depredador.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Fijaos que solo se han destruido 24UAV's... deben ser muy jodidos de neutralizar. Ya sabemos como será la guerra en el futuro. Miles de UAV's autónomos y funcionando en enjambre sembrando el caos en el enemigo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Mar 2022)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## gargamelix (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y además hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia no quiere arrasar ciudades y dejarlas convertidas en escombros, con lo que se lo ha puesto ella misma más difícil.



Eso ya no podéis seguir diciéndolo. Rusia está haciendo lo mismo que ha hecho en otras guerras, para tomar la ciudad la arrasa.

'What I saw, I hope no one will ever see' says Greek diplomat returning from Mariupol


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

__





Tres veces los rusos fallaron en una guerra y tuvieron una revolución en su casa. ¿Se repetirá tras este nuevo fracaso? - The Wall Street Journal


Un autócrata aislado en Moscú toma una fatídica decisión sobre la guerra basada en suposiciones optimistas que se desmienten rápidamente en el campo de batalla. Pronto, los efectos se dejan sentir en casa, ya que la economía se ve sumida en el caos y el malestar político aumenta. Los titulares...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y además hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia no quiere arrasar ciudades y dejarlas convertidas en escombros, con lo que se lo ha puesto ella misma más difícil.



Menos mal que no quiere arrasar ciudades... imagen de Jarkov:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No digas tonterías, Estonia, Letonia y similares eran países de mierda hace 20 años y ahora están a niveles incluso superiores a España, todos los países del este que pasaron a ser UE a mejorado y lo siguen haciendo, Europa es mucho más fuerte.




No eran tan de mierda, eran lo rico de la URSS con bastante diferencia (me estoy acordando de unas memorias de un comunista español desengañado que decia en 1939 "he ido de compras y todos los artículos de higiene son lituanos", y se quejaba bastante de todo lo ruso) y Ucrania es más pobre que Bulgaria, que ha echado al 20% de su población (los bálticos aún a más) y sigue siendo tirando a pobre. Los países del Este que han prosperado sin tener que ajustar población son los que antes de la bota soviética ya eran ricos e incluso bajo el régimen socialista conservaron un nivel industrial elevado (Chequia, Polonia, Eslovenia, Alemania Oriental, Hungría), obviamente perdieron posiciones porque una economía socialista destruye mucho, andarían en el 50% de la renta uE antes del ingreso, que debe ser el límite superior de la economía planificada, que tiene sus limitaciones.

Ucrania es como mínimo una incógnita porque nunca ha sido un país y sus hechuras económicas parecen incluso más endebles que las rusas. La UE riega muy generosamente a los países del Este (mucho más que a España en ningún momento) y sería muy caro meter a un país tan relativamente pobre, habría que rehacer los presupuestos y quizá le toque incluso a Grecia pagar (Grecia lleva 42 años sin pagar con recursos propios una sola infraestructura del país ) . Tampoco está claro que Alemania tenga capital industrial que llevar masivamente allí como hizo con sus vecinos desde los 90, el automóvil es la clave del resurgir de Chequia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia o Hungría, el de Polonia es más repartido.

Por cierto, aquí se hace siempre lo mismo, se afirma que Lituania es como España usando el PIB en PPP para luego decir que Rusia es muy pobre usando el nominal. Estamos a setas o estamos a Rolex, en PPP la economía rusa es más o menos como la alemana,o lo era, y su PIB per capita de 27000, no tan lejos de algunos países del Este. No es ninguna maravilla pero no es tan miserable, una economía extraña como la suya da para lo que da.

Una cosa que sí podría aportar Ucrania es una despoblación grande que generaría emigración no moruna hacia Alemania. El otro día no sé a quién escuché que Ucrania ya tiene varios millones de habitantes menos de los que dice el censo, pero no por los refugiados de este último mes sino porque lleva años la población emigrando. En ese aspecto sí que salimos ganando si la UE no tiene que importar tanto moro durante unos años, aunque se irán quizá más a Alemania que aquí .


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Menos mal que no quiere arrasar ciudades... imagen de Jarkov:



@Giles Amaury no te pases, si en el fondo lo que quieren es realizar una reforma integral totalmente gratis. Antes de enfoscar tienen que quitar toda la superficie vieja.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Menos mal que no quiere arrasar ciudades... imagen de Jarkov:



Hay niñas nazis allí, que me lo ha dicho RT.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Creo que Ucrania se ha olvidado de poner la estrella de la muerte......puestos a inventar, que lo hagan a lo grande.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

__





Los armenios también apuñalan por la espalda a Rusia: estallan protestas a favor de Ucrania que superan a las tímidas rusas iniciales


Logico por otra parte, la alianza islamico-rusa tiene sus efectos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania se ha olvidado de poner la estrella de la muerte......puestos a inventar, que lo hagan a lo grande.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Si la tuviera Rusia, seguro que habria caido, viendo la mierda de chatarra que tienen


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No eran tan de mierda, eran lo rico de la URSS con bastante diferencia (me estoy acordando de unas memorias de un comunista español desengañado que decia en 1939 "he ido de compras y todos los artículos de higiene son lituanos", y se quejaba bastante de todo lo ruso) y Ucrania es más pobre que Bulgaria, que ha echado al 20% de su población (los bálticos aún a más) y sigue siendo tirando a pobre. Los países del Este que han prosperado sin tener que ajustar población son los que antes de la bota soviética ya eran ricos e incluso bajo el régimen socialista conservaron un nivel industrial elevado
> .



Las repúblicas bálticas no entran en la URSS hasta el 40. Dentro de la URSS fueron destrozadas, a la caida del telón de acero eran regiones más pobres que otras más favorecidas por los soviéticos, como por ejemplo Ucrania.

Las repúblicas bálticas están como están ahora porque liberalizan la economía y hacen un ajuste brutal, ahí si que hubo austeridad, para limpiar los restos que quedaban de socialismo.

Y aún hay diferencias. Estonia es la que está ya a nivel europeo porque es la que primero actúa y además se beneficia de su proximidad a Finlandia. Letonia donde aún queda mucha basura rusa y no se ajustaron lo debido es mucho más pobre que Estonia.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

No se puede tapar el sol con un solo dedo: la televisión rusa se rinde ante la evidencia y comienza a hablar de las enormes pérdidas del ejército ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Evidentemente los rusos no confían que toda su sociedad apoye la guerra en Ucrania:



Esto es el fin del imperio, cuando el emperador le da el control de las regiones a los gobernadores para que hagan lo que quieran localmente a cambio de "lealtad"


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Tu principal error es que ves las cosas desde el punto de vista periodístico patrio, y claro te has creído todo lo que te han contado de que Ucrania caía en tres días porque los rusos eran muy bueno, o que los rusos creían que Ucrania estaría a favor de Rusia y sería un paseo......Ningún país de 42 millones de personas, con un ejército moderno e instruido, va a caer en una semana, dejad de haceros pajas mentales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



pero si era lo que deciais los putinistas hasta hasta bien entrado marzo, no los periodistas

operacion crimea 2.0......pero no


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es el fin del imperio, cuando el emperador le da el control de las regiones a los gobernadores para que hagan lo que quieran localmente a cambio de "lealtad"



Así es, es el signo inequívoco


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es el fin del imperio, cuando el emperador le da el control de las regiones a los gobernadores para que hagan lo que quieran localmente a cambio de "lealtad"



Parece que los burócratas quieren a Lavrov en el poder, Putin trata de apaciguar al aparato administrativo, lo necesita de su lado y ahora mismo no es ni mucho menos la amenaza más seria que tiene delante.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Las repúblicas bálticas no entran en la URSS hasta el 40. Dentro de la URSS fueron destrozadas, a la caida del telón de acero eran regiones más pobres que otras más favorecidas por los soviéticos, como por ejemplo Ucrania.
> 
> Las repúblicas bálticas están como están ahora porque liberalizan la economía y hacen un ajuste brutal, ahí si que hubo austeridad, para limpiar los restos que quedaban de socialismo.
> 
> Y aún hay diferencias. Estonia es la que está ya a nivel europeo porque es la que primero actúa y además se beneficia de su proximidad a Finlandia. Letonia donde aún queda mucha basura rusa y no se ajustaron lo debido es mucho más pobre que Estonia.



. 
Y también porque han tenido la mayor emigración de la historia en tiempos de paz y buenas ayudas per capita , eso ayuda. Quitale a España 13M de pobres, vagos y maleates y verás. Y si envían remesas, pues mejor.

En 1939 Rusia era importadora de productos lituanos, de eso se quejaba el comunista que quería ser un buen ruso y no era capaz porque ya se daba cuenta. Bajo la URSS claro que perdieron todos los países sometidos , pero su historia actual tiene mucho que ver con su situación anterior a la invasión o golpes de estado prosovieticos. En realidad miras el mapa del PIB per capita de Europa en 1890 y se parece mucho al actual en proporciones, quitando que UK ya no es el más rico y alguna otra cosa. Es sorprendente pero es así, también el mejor predictor del éxito académico en PISA de una región española no es su gasto educativo sino el nivel de alfabetización en 1870. Hay cosas que son casi eternas o al menos muy difíciles de modificar profundamente.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Creo que el favorito del foro es el STUGNA-P.... pero os dejo aquí un Panzerfaust:
Hay uno que dice: _«Panzerfaust 3-IT-600, the most modern version»_





Y el del STUGNA, también. Creo que es uno de los vídeos en los que el recorrido desplegado es de los más largos que hemos visto (tiempo entre disparo e impacto).
Hay uno que dice: _«Long range strike, could be 5 km (assuming it flies at 300 m/s)!»

«Ukrainian 128th Mountain Assault Brigade strike a Russian BMP with a Stugna-P ATGM.»_


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Por cierto las ciberputis abren y abren hilos de mierda para empujar este hacia el fondo.



están muy nerviosos

los intentos de floodear son inversamente proporcionales al interés que despiertan sus hilos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Entramos en una nueva fase de la guerra. Las operaciones rusas iniciales se podría decir que han llegado a su culminación y ahora necesitan una pausa operativa durante la cuarta semana de guerra. Aquí dejo las siempre acertadas conclusiones de Mick Ryan , general australiano sobre los hechos ocurridos y lo que puede estar por venir.
> 
> Resumiendo: Las tropas rusas necesitan una pausa operativa para reorganizar la ofensiva. Se abren ventanas para Ucrania para lanzar contra ofensivas alí donde se pueda, reorganizar las ciudades, entrenar a más voluntarios y distribuir mejor el armamento llegado desde el Oeste. Putin puede en esta fase empezar a usar armamento más destructivo del hasta ahora usado.



La primera fase se ha cerrado pues, los rusos se han quedado sin chatarra y sin combatientes. Mientras siguen lanzando misiles a la población civil, hasta que se queden sin ellos.
La segunda fase? Lanzar más chatarra y combatientes? No lo veo. Tienen que pasar años para que se rehagan, ya que han estado años preparando esta operación especial.
Cuando se le acaben los misiles, ¿con que tecnología los van a hacer? Espero que no accedan a la occidental; la tecnología china no creo que puedan tenerla porque los chinos no accederán a dárselas.
Por tanto, en el horizonte inmediato sólo está Mariupol, puesto que rodear Kiev no pueden, ni quieren remover la mierda en Bielorrusia. Enclave estratégico para cerrarle el mar de Azov a Ucrania, la batalla de Mariupol es de vital importancia, o arrasa con nucleares o le significará la batalla del Ebro para la República.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

No creo que sea extremadamente complicado saber quien es... ha escrito aquí la mitad de su vida... que incluso su hermano celador o algo se cargó a su padre de corona, y que ha perdido todos sus ahorros en la bolsa ruski... que se casó con una zorra buscavidas y alguna cosa más... al este de Madrid debe vivir...

Ahh... y con los catalanes era lo mismo pero al revés... para que veáis la coherencia del pollo... y como tiene un blog... sacarle la cabeza ip debe ser pan comido.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La primera fase se ha cerrado pues, los rusos se han quedado sin chatarra y sin combatientes. Mientras siguen lanzando misiles a la población civil, hasta que se queden sin ellos.
> La segunda fase? Lanzar más chatarra y combatientes? No lo veo. Tienen que pasar años para que se rehagan, ya que han estado años preparando esta operación especial.
> Cuando se le acaben los misiles, ¿con que tecnología los van a hacer? Espero que no accedan a la occidental; la tecnología china no creo que puedan tenerla porque los chinos no accederán a dárselas.
> Por tanto, en el horizonte inmediato sólo está Mariupol, puesto que rodear Kiev no pueden, ni quieren remover la mierda en Bielorrusia. Enclave estratégico para cerrarle el mar de Azov a Ucrania, la batalla de Mariupol es de vital importancia, o arrasa con nucleares o le significará la batalla del Ebro para la República.



Nunca subestimes a un enemigo como el ruso, con estos cerdos hay que prepararse siempre para lo peor. Quizás no puedan seguir presionando en todos los ejes de avance que crearon al principio de la guerra, pero pueden concentrarse en un par de ellos y lograr avances significativos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> .En realidad miras el mapa del PIB per capita de Europa en 1890 y se parece mucho al actual en proporciones, quitando que UK ya no es el más rico y alguna otra cosa. Es sorprendente pero es así, también el mejor predictor del éxito académico en PISA de una región española no es su gasto educativo sino el nivel de alfabetización en 1870. Hay cosas que son casi eternas o al menos muy difíciles de modificar profundamente.



Desde 1890 sí, porque desde la revolución industrial el mundo funciona de una manera determinada, y la prosperidad te la da el darle libertad a los agentes económicos.

Los pueblos más abiertos al comercio serán siempre más prósperos que los que no lo son. Los pueblos mediterráneos lo fueron en el pasado, y fueron los más prósperos. En los siglos XIX y XX los pueblos mediterráneos fueron infectados de socialismo, y ya no son los más prósperos.

Respecto a PISA es un tema de IQ. Norteamérica y sudamérica estaban en el neolítico cuando llega el europeo. En el norte no dejan vivo a un indio, y hoy son una potencia. En el sur los españoles y portugueses se mezclan, y hoy no están en el neolítico pero son un desastre.

Los chinos llevan 4000 años a la vanguardia.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hilo interesante



lo que es interesante es que nos tenían bien engañados

cómo es posible que creyésemos que eran buenos siendo tan malos??

que vengan los putiners a decir que se guardan lo mejor para después... pero después de qué? de ser humillados por partisanos con molotovs??


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Por cierto las ciberputis abren y abren hilos de mierda para empujar este hacia el fondo.



Además se han creado muchas cuentas nuevas; la mayoría de cuentas nuevas son putinas a saco que abren hilos chorras con la primera propaganda proputin que pillan por ahí.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Brutal, vamos a ver como se desarrolla el norte de Kiev. Esa zona es donde estan las mejores unidades Ucras y donde más fácil se pueden desplegar a los "voluntarios" de las brigadas. Ahí puede estar el primer gran golpe a oso ruso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> @Giles Amaury no te pases, si en el fondo lo que quieren es realizar una reforma integral totalmente gratis. Antes de enfoscar tienen que quitar toda la superficie vieja.



es una reforma extrema

hay quien usa maquinaria y hay quien usa dinamita

estos se ve que tienen más bien dinamita


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lo iba a poner justo ahora. Los rusos continúan en su gloriosa campaña para hermanarse con Ucrania y ganarse el corazón de sus gentes. Que el resto del mundo no les comprenda no es su problema.


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Nunca subestimes a un enemigo como el ruso, con estos cerdos hay que prepararse siempre para lo peor. Quizás no puedan seguir presionando en todos los ejes de avance que crearon al principio de la guerra, pero pueden concentrarse en un par de ellos y lograr avances significativos.



Yo creo que todo el mundo ha sobreestimado a los rusos.

Cada dia que pasa se quedan sin municiones, sin comida, sin soldados, llevamos casi un mes de invasion y todavia estan a vueltas con Mariupol, que esta a 50 Km de la frontera y en medio de Crimea y las zonas "prorusas" del este de Ucrania

Estan rebañando los restos, pidiendo mercenarios a Siria y Libia porque Bielorusia no se quiere mojar y china esta a ver donde cae la pelota para llevarse la tajada

mientras en rusia la gente a hostias por un paquete de azucar o unas compresas


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo que es interesante es que nos tenían bien engañados
> 
> cómo es posible que creyésemos que eran buenos siendo tan malos??
> 
> que vengan los putiners a decir que se guardan lo mejor para después... pero después de qué? de ser humillados por partisanos con molotovs??



La verdad es que la propaganda rusa es poderosa. Yo me encuentro entre los que me he tragado bastantes cosas.

Pero la verdad es que si hubiéramos echado unas cuentas fáciles no debería sorprendernos nada de esto. En tiempos de paz la experiencia de los ejercitos se adquiere haciendo maniobras, y las maniobras son muy caras.

Con casi el mismo PIB España, Rusia tiene unas FFAA 10 veces más grandes que las españolas. Y aún así hay en el de España estrecheces económicas brutales.

Pues blanco y en botella. Los rusos deben hacer ejercicios 2 días al año y el estado de mantenimiento de sus equipos e instalaciones tiene que ser pavoroso.

Las matemáticas no engañan.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



la impotencia rusa solo da para reducir a escombros centros comerciales y barrios residenciales

joder, no sé cómo piensan ganar esta guerra, reduciendo todo a escombros??

si ucrania no es suya no es de nadie??


----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> la impotencia rusa solo da para reducir a escombros centros comerciales y barrios residenciales
> 
> joder, no sé cómo piensan ganar esta guerra, reduciendo todo a escombros??
> 
> si ucrania no es suya no es de nadie??



_Funcionarios estadounidenses ven señales de que Rusia *está cambiando de estrategia* para asegurar objetivos territoriales y buscar influencia para *obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad.*_

Estancamiento.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que todo el mundo ha sobreestimado a los rusos.
> 
> Cada dia que pasa se quedan sin municiones, sin comida, sin soldados, llevamos casi un mes de invasion y todavia estan a vueltas con Mariupol, que esta a 50 Km de la frontera y en medio de Crimea y las zonas "prorusas" del este de Ucrania
> 
> ...



algo ha pasado que no es ni medio normal

y no solo porque los ucranianos sean mejores o tengan ventajas tácticas o algo así

yo empiezo a sospechar que los batallones rusos, sobre el papel son una cosa, y luego en la realidad son otra bien distinta, o sea, sobre el papel tienen 1000 tios y 500 tanques molones, y luego en campo son 700 y 300 tanques, alguno nuevo, el resto chatarra

sobre el papel diseñan una cosa que puede funcionar, en el campo tienes a regimientos mermados con objetivos inasumibles por número y calidad técnica
al final tienen que tirar de artillería y misilitos para llegar un poco más allá, pero en cuanto tienen que meter infantería, no llegan


por no hablar de la aviación, ni está ni se la espera o qué?


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que todo el mundo ha sobreestimado a los rusos.
> 
> Cada dia que pasa se quedan sin municiones, sin comida, sin soldados, llevamos casi un mes de invasion y todavia estan a vueltas con Mariupol, que esta a 50 Km de la frontera y en medio de Crimea y las zonas "prorusas" del este de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Si todo eso se ha logrado hasta ahora, es porque el ejercito Ucraniano y la inteligecia Occidental llevan tiempo preparando la defensa a este ataque. Las primeras fotos de acumulación de tropas rusas son de finales de Diciembre 21, dando dos meses para preever todo lo que te pueda venir. Las victorias y los objetivos, cuando se consiguen es porque detrás hay mucha preparación y planificación y aquí por suerte se ha tenido ese tiempo. Creo que no es momento de cometer el mismo error que han cometido los rusos pensando que con meter de forma inmediata 150000 soldados y tomando puntos claves, la defensa Ucraniana se iba a desmoronar. Esto va a ser largo y hay que tirar de cholismo. Lo que viene a ser partido a partido.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

Desnazificando. Seguramente eran miembros del batallón Azov


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

PUTIN MATA A LOS NAZIS NINIS DE ESTE HILO SIN SALIR DE RUSIA


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Están llevando a Ucrania a los antidisturbios?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Desnazificando. Seguramente eran miembros del batallón Azov



Hacían cola para comprar una copia del mein kampf


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : WHAT AN AMAZING NIGHT!!!


WHAT AN AMAZING NIGHT!!!




gettr.com








il Donaldo Trumpo

*
Mar 20*


----------



## terro6666 (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No eran tan de mierda, eran lo rico de la URSS con bastante diferencia (me estoy acordando de unas memorias de un comunista español desengañado que decia en 1939 "he ido de compras y todos los artículos de higiene son lituanos", y se quejaba bastante de todo lo ruso) y Ucrania es más pobre que Bulgaria, que ha echado al 20% de su población (los bálticos aún a más) y sigue siendo tirando a pobre. Los países del Este que han prosperado sin tener que ajustar población son los que antes de la bota soviética ya eran ricos e incluso bajo el régimen socialista conservaron un nivel industrial elevado (Chequia, Polonia, Eslovenia, Alemania Oriental, Hungría), obviamente perdieron posiciones porque una economía socialista destruye mucho, andarían en el 50% de la renta uE antes del ingreso, que debe ser el límite superior de la economía planificada, que tiene sus limitaciones.
> 
> Ucrania es como mínimo una incógnita porque nunca ha sido un país y sus hechuras económicas parecen incluso más endebles que las rusas. La UE riega muy generosamente a los países del Este (mucho más que a España en ningún momento) y sería muy caro meter a un país tan relativamente pobre, habría que rehacer los presupuestos y quizá le toque incluso a Grecia pagar (Grecia lleva 42 años sin pagar con recursos propios una sola infraestructura del país ) . Tampoco está claro que Alemania tenga capital industrial que llevar masivamente allí como hizo con sus vecinos desde los 90, el automóvil es la clave del resurgir de Chequia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia o Hungría, el de Polonia es más repartido.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas, hay un YouTuber argentino que vive en Estonia, y cuenta que cuando se desmembro la urrs, los secuestros les hacían sombra a México.


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si todo eso se ha logrado hasta ahora, es porque el ejercito Ucraniano y la inteligecia Occidental llevan tiempo preparando este ataque. Las primeras fotos de acumulación de tropas rusas son de finales de Diciembre 21, dando dos meses para preever todo lo que te pueda venir. Las victorias y los objetivos, cuando se consiguen es porque detrás hay mucha preparación y planificación y aquí por suerte se ha tenido ese tiempo. Creo que no es momento de cometer el mismo error que han cometido los rusos pensando que con meter de forma inmediata 150000 soldados y tomando puntos claves, la defensa Ucraniana se iba a desmoronar. Esto va a ser largo y hay que tirar de cholismo. Lo que viene a ser partido a partido.



No lo veo, me remito al anterior mensaje. Les llevará tiempo meter más chatarra y combatientes y serán observados por los satélites. 
Salidas:
1) Rusia conquista Mariupol y desiste de la operación especial mediante negociaciones.
2) Ucrania contraataca en la parte del Donbas ruso y Crimea.


----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que la propaganda rusa es poderosa. Yo me encuentro entre los que me he tragado bastantes cosas.
> 
> Pero la verdad es que si hubiéramos echado unas cuentas fáciles no debería sorprendernos nada de esto. En tiempos de paz la experiencia de los ejercitos se adquiere haciendo maniobras, y las maniobras son muy caras.
> 
> ...



Colgé unas páginas más atras un artículo de un periódico bieloruso donde se relataba las acciones rusas durante sus maniobras en ese país:

Venta de equipos.
Borracheras.
Acoso a la población local.
Destrucción de equipamientos bielorusos e infraestructuras.
Etc.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Controlando la narrativa, objetivo: que sólo haya una


----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 1524 | Burbuja.info
> 
> buena respuesta le dieron aqui xD



Copia y pega, no me seas perro))) que con todos los que tengo ignorados y me tienen... tu pagina no es mi pagina...

Por cierto... hace mucho que no ponéis ninguna deposición de zhurullov... se ha cansado? Como me tiene en el ignore))).


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

se confirma lo que se decía que era propaganda


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Están llevando a Ucrania a los antidisturbios?



No, peor todavía. Fueron de los primeros en ir ya que se consideraba que tras la caida de Ucrania en esas 72 horas habría que llevar polícia para controlar los pocos movimientos insurgentes antirusos que aparecieran en las grandes ciudades.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Material que se le esta suministrando a Ucrania


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que la propaganda rusa es poderosa. Yo me encuentro entre los que me he tragado bastantes cosas.
> 
> Pero la verdad es que si hubiéramos echado unas cuentas fáciles no debería sorprendernos nada de esto. En tiempos de paz la experiencia de los ejercitos se adquiere haciendo maniobras, y las maniobras son muy caras.
> 
> ...



En el articulo del washinton post dicen que los rusos han gastado una millonada en aviones de combate pero que en la practica los pilotos solo tienen 100 horas de vuelo al a año

Se confirma lo que empezamos a sospechar, de lo bueno tenian cuatro para sacar en el desfile pero a la hora de la verdad no hay nada


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, hay un YouTuber argentino que vive en Estonia, y cuenta que cuando se desmembro la urrs, los secuestros les hacían sombra a México.



Cuando colapsa un estado siempre pasa eso. Y claro que estaban peor que ahora, pero eran de lo mejor de la URSS. Tu quita de España a la policía durante unos meses y verás a lo que hasta ayer eran señores decentes violando a niñas o rompiendo escaparates. El colapso de un estado es un desastre , justo antes y ya después, con el estado otra vez en marcha, eso no ocurría.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> algo ha pasado que no es ni medio normal
> 
> y no solo porque los ucranianos sean mejores o tengan ventajas tácticas o algo así
> 
> ...



Esa es la cuestion, en el ejercito ruso robaba todo dios, y para robar hay que conseguir persupuesto y para que te den presupuesto hay que mentir en en los informes

Asi que un regimiento dice que tiene 100 blindados pero en realidad tiene 80 y operativos 60, pero los de arriba no lo saben porque los informes son siempre kosher y no los cuestiona ni dios porque todo el mundo esta en el ajo

Multiplica esto por todas las unidades del ejercito ruso y en lugar de 900.000 soldados, tiene 600,000 y en lugar de 5000 tanques, tiene 3000 como mucho

El Putin esta como el Hitler en el bunker, moviendo regimientos que no existen y esperando refuerzos que no llegan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Si los famosos bombardeos rusos que lanzaban cestas de comida en Finlandia


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Funcionarios estadounidenses ven señales de que Rusia *está cambiando de estrategia* para asegurar objetivos territoriales y buscar influencia para *obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad.*_
> 
> Estancamiento.



El problema de "asegurar objetivos territoriales" es como mantenerlos....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Si alguien se pregunta porque no aceptan la rendicion


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Zttps://t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/3288











₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Si alguien se pregunta porque no aceptan la rendicion



Mariupol va a ser las Termópilas de esta guerra. Que la historia recuerde a los heroes que se van a dejar la vida allí.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esa es la cuestion, en el ejercito ruso robaba todo dios, y para robar hay que conseguir persupuesto y para que te den presupuesto hay que mentir en en los informes
> 
> Asi que un regimiento dice que tiene 100 blindados pero en realidad tiene 80 y operativos 60, pero los de arriba no lo saben porque los informes son siempre kosher y no los cuestiona ni dios porque todo el mundo esta en el ajo
> 
> ...



Buena reflexión. Otra aproximación parecida es que, además de sobre el papel, sí que es posible que tuviera todos o casi todos esos tanques en el cuartel (de manera física)... pero que una buena parte de ellos o no arrancó al darle al contacto, o que aún arrancando, tuviera alguna avería grave justo antes de arrancar que lo inhabilitaba para el combate, o nunca llegaron al combate (se estropearon por el camino sin posibilidad de reparación en suelo enemigo).


----------



## At4008 (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando vas a pacificar y te acabas liando.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuando colapsa un estado siempre pasa eso. Y claro que estaban peor que ahora, pero eran de lo mejor de la URSS. Tu quita de España a la policía durante unos meses y verás a lo que hasta ayer eran señores decentes violando a niñas o rompiendo escaparates. El colapso de un estado es un desastre , justo antes y ya después, con el estado otra vez en marcha, eso no ocurría.



Eso depende de qué tipo de población tengas


----------



## pep007 (21 Mar 2022)

No se en que pensaria Putin, pero Rusia se ha ganado el amor milenario de los ucras.
Espero que salgan pronto de ucrania, yo no me quedaba alli ni jarto de vodka.
Los ucras ya han demostrado que los tienen cuadrados..., jamas podran vivir juntos de nuevo.


----------



## hightower (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Tu principal error es que ves las cosas desde el punto de vista periodístico patrio, y claro te has creído todo lo que te han contado de que Ucrania caía en tres días porque los rusos eran muy bueno, o que los rusos creían que Ucrania estaría a favor de Rusia y sería un paseo......Ningún país de 42 millones de personas, con un ejército moderno e instruido, va a caer en una semana, dejad de haceros pajas mentales.
> Y además hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia no quiere arrasar ciudades y dejarlas convertidas en escombros, con lo que se lo ha puesto ella misma más difícil.
> Pero nada, lo de los Doritos son siempre los otros, no tu, por supuesto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Otro tonto a las tres, lo de las 72 horas lo decía LA TELE RUSA EL PRINCIPIO Y EL MISMO SHOIGU. Cojones ya.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Además se han creado muchas cuentas nuevas; la mayoría de cuentas nuevas son putinas a saco que abren hilos chorras con la primera propaganda proputin que pillan por ahí.



Hay muchas sí, todas creadas de Nov/Dic a ahora, varias de ellas llevan Zs en los perfiles


----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Otro tonto a las tres, lo de las 72 horas lo decía LA TELE RUSA EL PRINCIPIO Y EL MISMO SHOIGU. Cojones ya.



En el peor de los casos supuestos por los ruskis la cosa acababa el 6 de marzo.


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> No se en que pensaria Putin, pero Rusia se ha ganado el amor milenario de los ucras.
> Espero que salgan pronto de ucrania, yo no me quedaba alli ni jarto de vodka.
> Los ucras ya han demostrado que los tienen cuadrados..., jamas podran vivir juntos de nuevo.



Eso estaba pensando yo, que va a pasar en cuanto se acabe la invasion

Que va a pasar con los rusos de Dombas? si no particionan Ucrania van a tener que salir pitando porque los ucranianos no los van a poder ver ni en pintura

Y si particionan Ucrania, van a ser o unos "paises" que no va a reconocer nadie o parte de rusia, parias internacionales en el futuro


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Sobre el tema del activismo anti nuclear pagado por el Kremlin, hemos tenido en el la UE a la baronesa Catherine Ashton, una tia muy muy fea y muy mala a la que Nigel Farage derroía sin parar.



Ésta es una de las mejores intervenciones parlamentarias de la puta Historia

Esta tipa, tesorera y vicepresidenta de la Campaña por el Desarme Nuclear, no sólo se oponía al armamento nuclear en Europa Occidental propio y ajeno, sino al desmantelamiento de toda central nuclear en Europa. Esto era algo unilateral, en plan lo hacemos y ya, sin exigir que la URSS lo haga.

Entre sus carguitos siempre hubo dirigentes comunistas, topos de la Stasi, etc









Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BTK (21 Mar 2022)

El relato de "Rusia no quiere destruir ciudades" se cae cuando Mariúpol es una escombrera y no dudan en atacar a objetivos civiles. Según los pro-rusos hay que felicitar a Rusia por no hacer un Dresde en cada ciudad ucraniana.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> No se en que pensaria Putin, pero Rusia se ha ganado el amor milenario de los ucras.
> Espero que salgan pronto de ucrania, yo no me quedaba alli ni jarto de vodka.
> Los ucras ya han demostrado que los tienen cuadrados..., jamas podran vivir juntos de nuevo.



A eso me refería hace semanas cuando dije que sí, a la larga, Rusia ganará la invasión, claro, es evidente... pero no la guerra.


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> No se en que pensaria Putin, pero Rusia se ha ganado el amor milenario de los ucras.
> Espero que salgan pronto de ucrania, yo no me quedaba alli ni jarto de vodka.
> Los ucras ya han demostrado que los tienen cuadrados..., jamas podran vivir juntos de nuevo.



Pues que se vayan acostumbrando los ucranianos, porque los rusos se van a quedar Ucrania todita toda para ellos. Nos lo explica el insigne camarada Khukov:


----------



## geral (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Eso estaba pensando yo, que va a pasar en cuanto se acabe la invasion
> 
> Que va a pasar con los rusos de Dombas? si no particionan Ucrania van a tener que salir pitando porque los ucranianos no los van a poder ver ni en pintura
> 
> Y si particionan Ucrania, van a ser o unos "paises" que no va a reconocer nadie o parte de rusia, parias internacionales en el futuro



No solo ucras.

Las repúblicas bálticas, Finlandia, Polonia, Eslovaquia,... tienen una creciente rusofobia. Tengo muchos amigos polacos aquí que están viviendo la guerra como unos ucranianos más. Los amigos rusos que tenian, empiezan a encapsularse y a no juntarse con nadie, salvo que abjuren de putin.


----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Fijaos que solo se han destruido 24UAV's... deben ser muy jodidos de neutralizar. Ya sabemos como será la guerra en el futuro. Miles de UAV's autónomos y funcionando en enjambre sembrando el caos en el enemigo.



Visión artificial y metralletas que sean capaz de interceptarlos en un radio de 500 metros lo veo sencillo, todo operando a la vez claro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Fijaos que solo se han destruido 24UAV's... deben ser muy jodidos de neutralizar. Ya sabemos como será la guerra en el futuro. Miles de UAV's autónomos y funcionando en enjambre sembrando el caos en el enemigo.



Visión artificial y metralletas que sean capaz de interceptarlos en un radio de 500 metros lo veo sencillo, todo operando a la vez claro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues que se vayan acostumbrando los ucranianos, porque los rusos se van a quedar Ucrania todita toda para ellos. Nos lo explica el insigne camarada Khukov:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992794



Los recursos de Ucrania...

Si precisamente lo que le sobra a rusia son recursos, lo que le falta son microchips


----------



## geral (21 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> El relato de "Rusia no quiere destruir ciudades" se cae cuando Mariúpol es una escombrera y no dudan en atacar a objetivos civiles. Según los pro-rusos hay que felicitar a Rusia por no hacer un Dresde en cada ciudad ucraniana.



Es que ese relato solo lo compra gente que se "informe" en exclusiva de medios rusos. Ahora están deportando a Rusia a habitantes de Mariupol que aparecen en la tele rusa como "liberados". Para un ruso, es posible que piense que, efectivamente, los han salvado tras destruir la ciudad los ucranianos.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Eso depende de qué tipo de población tengas




En Ex-paña el colapso del estado no sería una catástrofe sino una bendición.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Cierto, el lavado de cerebro antirruso que llevan desde hace décadas es claro. Aquí Putin tiene un problema si es que se anexiona territorios, porque hay gente que odiaba a Rusia de antes y ahora ven que se quedan sin casa y mueren familiares, por tanto el odio será aún más fuerte.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Material que se le esta suministrando a Ucrania



En la tabla faltan los Instalaza, me temo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Fijaos que solo se han destruido 24UAV's... deben ser muy jodidos de neutralizar. Ya sabemos como será la guerra en el futuro. Miles de UAV's autónomos y funcionando en enjambre sembrando el caos en el enemigo.





mapachën dijo:


> Visión artificial y metralletas que sean capaz de interceptarlos en un radio de 500 metros lo veo sencillo, todo operando a la vez claro.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Hay ya algún proyecto europeo que los hace trizas con facilidad:


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay ya algún proyecto europeo que los hace trizas con facilidad:



Los videos de Rheinmetall son porno duro


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

otro sistema anti-dron


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

_«Ukraine's women to the people of Belarus»_
Subtítulos en inglés


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

_«Kyiv after Russian missile strikes»


_


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (21 Mar 2022)

Este hilo está lleno de propaganda.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

_«Ucrainians wait Russians in Odessa»_


----------



## gargamelix (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay ya algún proyecto europeo que los hace trizas con facilidad:



Llevan varias semanas como un _cobete_ en bolsa.

178,40 EUR +84,41 (89,95 %)im letzten Monat

Estos se van a poner las botas con los nuevos presupuestos de defensa.


----------



## quilómetro cero (21 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Es que ese relato solo lo compra gente que se "informe" en exclusiva de medios rusos. Ahora están deportando a Rusia a habitantes de Mariupol que aparecen en la tele rusa como "liberados". Para un ruso, es posible que piense que, efectivamente, los han salvado tras destruir la ciudad los ucranianos.



Estaban diciendo algunos medios que van a campos de prisioneros, esperemos que sea falso y no se repita otro Campo de Velepromet como en 1991.

Thousands of Mariupol residents ‘forcibly’ taken to Russian camps: reports


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ha caído un pepinazo en las inmediaciones de Kiev. Hablan de que puede ser un Iskander.
> Hay fecha y hora en el vídeo registrado.
> 
> _«Another view of the missile strike in Kyiv, looks like it may have been an Iskander.»_
> ...



Antes y después:


----------



## geral (21 Mar 2022)

Leroy Merlin desnazificado


Karamba dijo:


> Antes y después:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992839


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica

Teniente Ilya Kurbatov



Mayor Sergey Levkin (1982)



ANÉCDOTAS:
Oficial superior de inteligencia Anatoly Vorobyov (1989)
Menuda cara de psyco killer



Spoiler: Parecidos razonables









Sargento Mayor Belikto Tsyren-Babuevich Budaev (1983)
Comandante de tanque. Bueno....un tanque en sí mismo



Sargento Garmaev Mikhail Bairovich
Cada vez los caídos son más morenos. A ver cuándo empezamos a ver los primeros africanos.
Me pregunto qué cojones se le perdió a este en Ukrania para tener que ir allí.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Joder los turcochinos



Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En Ex-paña el colapso del estado no sería una catástrofe sino una bendición.



Si estamos atentos a destruir invasores nada más empezar, sí. De otro modo, toman el control


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> otro sistema anti-dron



Otra cosa que quizá sea interesante sea equipar infantería con algún aparato de este estilo, seguramente sean capaces de derribar o interferir los drones de reconocimiento de menor tamaño:

IXI Dronekiller:


Aselsan Ihasavar:


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que todo el mundo ha sobreestimado a los rusos.
> 
> Cada dia que pasa se quedan sin municiones, sin comida, sin soldados, llevamos casi un mes de invasion y todavia estan a vueltas con Mariupol, que esta a 50 Km de la frontera y en medio de Crimea y las zonas "prorusas" del este de Ucrania
> 
> ...




50 km en 2014
Realmente de la zona rebelde estaba a 20km o así 


A Lisboa para 2100 llegan


----------



## tucco (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esa es la cuestion, en el ejercito ruso robaba todo dios, y para robar hay que conseguir persupuesto y para que te den presupuesto hay que mentir en en los informes
> 
> Asi que un regimiento dice que tiene 100 blindados pero en realidad tiene 80 y operativos 60, pero los de arriba no lo saben porque los informes son siempre kosher y no los cuestiona ni dios porque todo el mundo esta en el ajo
> 
> ...



Es su tradición. El Tupolev 22 tenía un sistema de refrigeración a base de alcohol. Como era de esperar, alrededor de esto se construyó toda una red de pillaje que implicaba a todos los estamentos. Literalmente, se bebían el refrigerante de los aviones y lo utilizaban como moneda de cambio. La historia no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Mar 2022)

Increíble. El Pravda ruso infirma hasta donde se puede llegar a Mariupol desde Donetzs por la autopista sin que te disparen.

Habla de un complejo hostelero con una iglesia ortodoxa. A ver quién puede localizarla en el mapa.










Что стало с истерзанным националистами Мариуполем


Спецкор "КП" Дмитрий Стешин побывал на освобожденных окраинах города и проводил в Ростов тысячу беженцев [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru





"
Hacia el Éxodo

Lo peor en lugares con una línea de frente inestable es deambular casi al azar, arriesgándose a saltar sobre un ATGM enemigo o una ametralladora detrás de cada curva o colina. Pretender ser local no funcionará: todo nuestro automóvil está en las letras Z y ni siquiera se trata de verificar documentos. Por lo tanto, como los condenados, nos detenemos y preguntamos, pedimos direcciones. *La ruta Donetsk-Mariupol, una autopist*a práctica con un amplio separador de césped, nos parece que debería llevarnos a la salida de la ciudad. Nos detenemos en los tanques que acechan en las zanjas, sus baúles se dirigen hacia la ciudad. Mariupol mismo está en columnas de humo. Un joven petrolero con una nueva insignia de la Guardia en el pecho nos explica el camino. *Según él, no debemos conducir hasta la estela en la entrada; tanto los jinetes como los lacayos reciben disparos allí, y desde ambos lados:*

- *No vayas más allá del café, ahí está nuestro último puesto de control*. Allí, pregunta cómo llegar a la ciudad.

*Llegamos a la cafetería. Más bien, es un complejo hotelero. Chic, con una iglesia ortodoxa en el territorio.* Pero todo el motel ha sido desmantelado por la artillería, no hay ningún puesto de control aquí, y solo un perro que se ha vuelto loco por los bombardeos de repente comienza a abalanzarse sobre nosotros con una malicia sin precedentes. A mí personalmente me da mucho frío, giramos nuestro decrépito auto casi en el acto."


*Joder que estrellitas han preparado los ucras!!*!


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay muchas sí, todas creadas de Nov/Dic a ahora, varias de ellas llevan Zs en los perfiles






Un respeto, _po favó.
_


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay ya algún proyecto europeo que los hace trizas con facilidad:



pero eso hace trizas drones paraos y de juguete

no sé, eh?


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de propaganda.



claro, a diferencia del resto del foro, que es todo mera info objetiva, eh??


joder con los putiners, no se les escapa una


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de propaganda.



tb de sucnors


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero eso hace trizas drones paraos y de juguete
> 
> no sé, eh?



Aquí lo tienes derribando un dron algo más grande en movimiento:




Ya ha sido instalado con éxito en 8x8s, aparte, el tipo de munición que lleva seguramente también sirva contra vehículos ligeros o helicópteros ligeros:


----------



## Indignado (21 Mar 2022)

Te dicen hace un par de meses que verías estas escenas en una guerra y no te lo crees :


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> BR00000TAL lo retrasado que eres. Ni si quiera has entendido el post



Sólo sabes insultar?

No necesito entender tu post, por que yo no quiero concordar contigo, ni con muchos otros

No entiendes que Ucrania ha sido utilizada, como carne de cañón, para estrellarla contra Rusia y debilitarla... Ucrania no necesita ganar ninguna guerra pero sí puede hacer daño a Rusia. Esta operación destruirá Ucrania tal como la conocíamos, y Rusia será más fuerte


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Eso depende de qué tipo de población tengas



Yo creo que da igual. Hasta un respetable profesor suizo que sea pederasta (estos los hay en igual proporción en todas partes, supongo) o ladrón, se lanzaría de saber que no tiene nada que perder. Mira en nuestra guerra, el procentaje de víctimas que fueron realmente venganzas de familia/clan/pueblo no debió ser pequeño.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes derribando un dron algo más grande en movimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes derribando un dron algo más grande en movimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen invento. A cada arma su contramedida. Lo ilógico es que con drones baratos actuando a cotas y velocidades muy bajas vayan a suponer la revolución de las guerras. Los drones serios son otra cosa, cuestan como aviones de verdad porque lo son. Y para esos habrá que contar con misiles antiaéreos o interferir las comunicaciones si se puede. Estos trastos se van a vender muy bien.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Parece que los ucras están atacando ese saliente que hablábamos días atrás. Es un error táctico ENORME de los rusos dejar esa posición tan expuesta.


----------



## Soler (21 Mar 2022)

En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.



Aquí hieren a un anciano:


A estas cosas se dedican los liberadores. Qué valientes son disparando a los ancianos. Esa es la libertad y democracia que quiere instaurar Putler en Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de considerar al enemigo como nazi, es que su vida ya no vale nada y puedes matarlos sin remordimiento.

Todo vale si el enemigo es nazi.


----------



## At4008 (21 Mar 2022)

Dicen que Wali ha muerto y sin embargo... 


*El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia, Andrei Paly, de 51 años, asesinado por un francotirador ucraniano





*









Francotirador ucraniano mata al subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia


Otro oficial militar ruso de alto rango fue asesinado por un francotirador hoy, domingo 20 de marzo, según las autoridades ucranianas. El capitán de primer



101noticias.com






*




*


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo por esos ciudadanos. Ya sólo por el gasto de balas que provocan esas protestas, bien vale el trabajo. Todo suma.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

No sé si esto está _chopeado_


Spoiler: NSFW +18


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gloriosa actuación del honorable hezjército ruso. Sigue añadiendo páginas de oro a su repugnante historia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Buen invento. A cada arma su contramedida. Lo ilógico es que con drones baratos actuando a cotas y velocidades muy bajas vayan a suponer la revolución de las guerras. Los drones serios son otra cosa, cuestan como aviones de verdad porque lo son. Y para esos habrá que contar con misiles antiaéreos o interferir las comunicaciones si se puede. Estos trastos se van a vender muy bien.



Se tiene que redefinir la infantería, debería de haber un individuo en cada squad que esté equipado para hacer frente a estas amenazas. Tal vez un individuo portando un sistema anti-drones + dron reconocimiento o sistema anti-drones + MANPADS.




Karamba dijo:


> No sé si esto está _chopeado_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW +18
> ...



Aparentemente es real, lo único photoshopeado sería lo del cartelito del "!":



Spoiler


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Mar 2022)

De todo lo que voy viendo y leyendo los cambios de los últimos días


- Las tropas rusas pierden pocos tanques, la conclusión a la que llego es que las perdidas han forzado a un cambio de estrategia, les deben quedar pocos en la zona. Continuar malgastando tanques no tiene sentido.

- Uso masivo de BMP algunos muy antiguos, columnas interceptadas son cada vez de menos vehículos.

- Las unidades se atrincheran, están creando líneas, ahora mismo les resulta complejo indicar nuevas ofensivas parece que se centran en lo que han *liberado*

- La parálisis y reorganización de las tropas indican que han superado el limite del 15% de bajas (muertos, heridos y otros).

- El uso de los misiles hipersonico son meramente propagandístico y efecto psicológico, recuerda un poco las V2 alemanas. Hay que tener en cuenta que el coste de cada unidad es astronómico y se ha utilizado para objetivos en los que cuesta mas el misil que el objetivo destruido.

- El uso de misiles indica de que quieren usar los aviones para lo estrictamente necesario

- Putin debe tiene un nuevo enemigo las 20-30 mil madres, viudas, mujeres, novias que les devuelven sus hijos, maridos o novios en una bolsa, heridos o mentalmente destrozados.


En mi modesta opinión pasamos a una guerra cada vez mas de infantería y artillería. Si los rusos conquistan grandes ciudades, la convención de ginebra les obliga a sostener a la población civil.

Ahora voy a ser cruel, pero a todos nos interesa una guerra larga (de meses) en que los rusos pierdan muchas unidades. Un gran desgaste humano y material, de esta forma estaremos 10 o 20 años relativamente tranquilos y se lo pensara el Putin de turno antes de otras aventuras.
A los que les beneficia mas es a los estados balticos, por eso su generosidad que lo es pero que ven al oso venir. 

A los otros europeos también nos interesa que el oso se vuelva más débil, aunque un oso herido tambien es peligroso. El oso panda si es listo se quedara quieto, el botín es grande.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Dicen que Wali ha muerto y sin embargo...
> 
> 
> *El subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia, Andrei Paly, de 51 años, asesinado por un francotirador ucraniano
> ...



¿Asesinado? Yo diría que su cuerpo mortal ha sido desnazificado...


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De todo lo que voy viendo y leyendo los cambios de los últimos días
> 
> 
> - Las tropas rusas pierden pocos tanques, la conclusión a la que llego es que las perdidas han forzado a un cambio de estrategia, les deben quedar pocos en la zona. Continuar malgastando tanques no tiene sentido.
> ...



Escenario ideal para las insurgencias y las operaciones de grupos especiales.


----------



## Domm (21 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Podría respetarlos si defendiesen su territorio de una invasión, pero ahora van de sobrados en Ucrania, de proclamar su independencia a ser las putis de Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Que si que me echaba a temblar si me encuentro a uno, pero las armas unifican a todo el mundo



No lo entiendo. A lo largo de la historia, innumerables sociedades, desde reinos hasta países modernos, han enviado ejércitos de conscriptos para pelear en guerras ajenas en territorios que nunca han tenido ni cerca. Augusto, primer emperador de Roma, empleó tropas fe conscriptos procedentes de todo el mundo antiguo, desde España y la Galia hasta los mismísimos balcanes. Mítica es la desesperanza que sufrió al enterarse de la pérdida de las tres legiones perdidas en las selvas de Teutoburgo expresada en las desoladoras palabras:* ¡Quintili Vare, legiones redde!* (¡Quintilio Varo, devuélveme mis legiones!)

Las razones para que un ejército que nada tiene que ver con otro se una a su causa son, entre otras, mantener su "independencia" a cambio de favores militares, ganarse el favor y el apoyo militar hacia sus propias causas, o incluso sencillamente el botín prometido en la tierra donde pelearán. Un ejemplo de ello lo tenemos en la guerra de independencia americana, cuando Landgraf Friedrich II príncipe de Hesse-Cassel envió tropas de conscriptos hessianos (campesinos alemanes reclutados por la fuerza, para entendernos) a pelear en los bosques de Vermont, New Hampshire y Massachusetts a cambio de oro l oro del rey Jorge III y su apoyo contra los franceses por la independencia del principado.

Chechenia no es más que un lodazal anclado en el medioevo islamita, territorio infecto salpicado por señores de la guerra, patriarcas y caciques militares de toda índole y lealtades enfrentadas. Putin los está usando como carne de cañón porque seamos sinceros, la vida de un checheno le importa a la opinión pública rusa menos que la pelusa del ombligo de un soldado ruso.

Con una AR15 cargada en las manos y un chaleco antibalas, ningún checheno me da miedo. Los hombres armados solo infunden miedo en los que van desarmados.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

_«Kadyrov as resistance fighter against Moscow in 1996»

_

Source:


----------



## duncan (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Escenario ideal para las insurgencias y las operaciones de grupos especiales.



Y los drones kamikazes para reventar más camiones rusos, mala idea si el ejército ruso se queda en posiciones fortificadas con la logística comprometida


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _«Kadyrov as resistance fighter against Moscow in 1996»
> Ver archivo adjunto 992998
> _
> 
> Source:



Kadyrov vendio la memoria de su padre, la libertad de su pueblo y cualquier atisbo de honor por 30 monedas de plata

Y quien dice 30 monedas de plata, dice carta blanca para ser señor de la guerra en su baronia y poder robar, matar, violar, torturar a gusto

Si mañana le dan el descabello a Putin, este seria el primero en ir con la bandera blanca a postrarse a los pies de su sucesor


----------



## Cuscarejo (21 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No entiendes que Ucrania ha sido utilizada, como carne de cañón, para estrellarla contra Rusia y debilitarla... Ucrania no necesita ganar ninguna guerra pero sí puede hacer daño a Rusia. Esta operación destruirá Ucrania tal como la conocíamos, y Rusia será más fuerte



A Ucrania le basta aguantar lo suficiente como para que los rusos se coman unos a otros.

Y una vez firmada la paz, Rusia estará en avanzado estado de descomposición.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que da igual. Hasta un respetable profesor suizo que sea pederasta (estos los hay en igual proporción en todas partes, supongo) o ladrón, se lanzaría de saber que no tiene nada que perder. Mira en nuestra guerra, el procentaje de víctimas que fueron realmente venganzas de familia/clan/pueblo no debió ser pequeño.



Que va, ya lo expliqué en otro hilo y creo que estabas tú. Que el tipo de población es lo más importante se ve en los grandes apagones de EEUU.

El Gran Apagón del Noreste dejó a más de 30 millones de personas sin electricidad en los años 60, 1969 en concreto, Nueva York incluída. No pasó nada. La gente hizo caso al gobierno y se quedó en sus casas, ayudó a sus vecinos y ya.

Llegan los 70, Gran Apagón de Nueva York de 1977; miles de tiendas saqueadas, violaciones, incendios, asesinatos, centenares de policías heridos, casi cinco mil detenidos...

¿Qué había sucedido en esos ocho años que separan 1969 de 1977? Fácil, la composición étnica de la ciudad había cambiado enormemente en esa época, consumándose la fuga a los suburbios de la clase media blanca italoamericana e irlandesa, dejando una ciudad llena de negros, portorriqueños y dominicanos con tendencias antisociales, delictivas, cortoplacistas y violentas.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Independientemente del acierto (o no) de estos mapas, te das cuenta que los mapas en los que se ve Ukrania entera no valen un _cagao_.
Allá van:

Southern frontline:




Sloboda frontline:




Pryazovia frontline:




Polesia frontline:




Northern frontline:




Mariupol:


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Kadyrov vendio la memoria de su padre, la libertad de su pueblo y cualquier atisbo de honor por 30 monedas de plata
> 
> Y quien dice 30 monedas de plata, dice carta blanca para ser señor de la guerra en su baronia y poder robar, matar, violar, torturar a gusto
> 
> Si mañana le dan el descabello a Putin, este seria el primero en ir con la bandera blanca a postrarse a los pies de su sucesor



Cuando una relación es de puro interés (Putin-Kadyrov), sólo es cuestión de tiempo ver quién es el que acuchilla al otro por la espalda.
Demasiado está durando está "relación".


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> No entiendes que Ucrania ha sido utilizada, como carne de cañón, para estrellarla contra Rusia y debilitarla... Ucrania no necesita ganar ninguna guerra pero sí puede hacer daño a Rusia. Esta operación destruirá Ucrania tal como la conocíamos, y Rusia será más fuerte



¿Ucrania "ha sido utilizada"? Ucrania estaba allí, a lo suyo, y a Putin se le ocurrió, UNILATERALMENTE, amasar tropas en la frontera para invadirla. Después de mentir y mentir, negar que iban a invadirla (y los fanes de Putin diciendo que estábamos todos locos), el día 25 "la invasión era inevitable. Será rápido e indoloro", el día 28 "nadie creía que esto duraría 3 días", etc. etc.

¿Rusia será más fuerte? ¿Cómo? ¿Cómo un país que se expone como mediocre militarmente, cuando todo el mundo creía que eran una potencia, un país que pasa de tener como clientes a las mayores economías del planeta a negociar en yuanes y rupias con descuentos del 30% SE FORTALECE? Rusia podría ser más fuerte si tuviese líderes medio decentes, que modernizasen su economía... en una palabra, que se europeizasen/occidentalizasen, como hicieron Japón y Corea del Sur para pasar del medievo a la punta de lanza mundial. En vez de eso solo tienen oligarcas que no hacen más que extraer recursos para cambiarlos por yates y botellas de Petrus.

No hace falta ser muy listo: imagínate que en España estuviese Pedro Sánchez y su camarilla abiertamiente forrados hasta las orejas, con megayates, palacios por medio mundo, cientos de miles de millones en cuentas extranjeras, con sus amiguetes comprando equipos de fútbol de la liga Italiana a tocateja... y todo pagado con el dinero del turismo y el aceite de oliva, que nadie puede ni optar a entrar si no es amigo personal del presidente. Eso es la Rusia de Putin.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

Mariupol desde el espacio.

Si lo abres en otra pestaña se puede ampliar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council * @IntellUK 



27 minutes ago 




Arab parliamentarians skip Zelensky’s Knesset address
The Ukrainian authorities are ‘shamelessly’ working with neo-Nazis, some Arab lawmakers have said
Arab parliamentarians skip Zelensky’s Knesset address


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Ukrainian frontline medic claims he’s ordered castration of all Russian POWs
Captured soldiers will die en masse at the hands of his doctors, he warns in an interview
Ukrainian frontline medic claims he’s ordered castration of all Russian POWs 



  




como lo cojan vivo al " medico " de arrib y sea verdad la noticia..


----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay muchas sí, todas creadas de Nov/Dic a ahora, varias de ellas llevan Zs en los perfiles



Así da gusto, preparando la cobertura de la invasión con antelación.

Toma pareado


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios mio, terrible. Putin solo tiene la huída hacia adelante. Va a morir colgado por sus propias huestes.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De todo lo que voy viendo y leyendo los cambios de los últimos días
> 
> 
> - Las tropas rusas pierden pocos tanques, la conclusión a la que llego es que las perdidas han forzado a un cambio de estrategia, les deben quedar pocos en la zona. Continuar malgastando tanques no tiene sentido.
> ...



perdona, lo que nos interesa a todos es que putin se pire y no vuelva


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Independientemente del acierto (o no) de estos mapas, te das cuenta que los mapas en los que se ve Ukrania entera no valen un _cagao_.
> Allá van:
> 
> Polesia frontline:



Ver archivo adjunto 993027


Este me gusta mucho. Ahí se pueden hacer cositas. Vamos a ver que pasa estos días en Bielorrusa, donde las agencias de inteligencia tienen que estar trabajando a destajo. Pero veo muy comprometida esa zona para los rusos.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Cuando una relación es de puro interés (Putin-Kadyrov), sólo es cuestión de tiempo ver quién es el que acuchilla al otro por la espalda.
> Demasiado está durando está "relación".



Esta relación es puramente medieval, en el más exacto sentido. Un rey y un noble vasallo.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En la tabla faltan los Instalaza, me temo.



Estoy con el móvil, pero yo diría que entran dentro de la categoría de armamento ligero


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Mariupol desde el espacio.
> 
> Si lo abres en otra pestaña se puede ampliar.



me estás diciendo que en 4 semanas no han podido conquistar eso??

que son? cuatro rusos y una cabra?
o es que los de dentro tienen unos bunkers que no se ven en la foto? o qué?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy el cazabombardero ruso ingresó al espacio aéreo #Polish . Esto sucedió inmediatamente después del anuncio de los líderes polacos sobre el posible despliegue de fuerzas de paz polacas en #Ukraine para garantizar la seguridad de los civiles.

Los rusos estan provocando a Polonia.


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> A Ucrania le basta aguantar lo suficiente como para que los rusos se coman unos a otros.
> 
> Y una vez firmada la paz, Rusia estará en avanzado estado de descomposición.



El tiempo dirá...


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

Los rusos dicen que van así con Mariupol.


----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero como dijo en una de sus deposiciones zhurllov (@Zhukov), eso con fusilar al 40% de la población ya no iba a ser un problema .


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> ¿Ucrania "ha sido utilizada"? Ucrania estaba allí, a lo suyo, y a Putin se le ocurrió, UNILATERALMENTE, amasar tropas en la frontera para invadirla. Después de mentir y mentir, negar que iban a invadirla (y los fanes de Putin diciendo que estábamos todos locos), el día 25 "la invasión era inevitable. Será rápido e indoloro", el día 28 "nadie creía que esto duraría 3 días", etc. etc.
> 
> ¿Rusia será más fuerte? ¿Cómo? ¿Cómo un país que se expone como mediocre militarmente, cuando todo el mundo creía que eran una potencia, un país que pasa de tener como clientes a las mayores economías del planeta a negociar en yuanes y rupias con descuentos del 30% SE FORTALECE? Rusia podría ser más fuerte si tuviese líderes medio decentes, que modernizasen su economía... en una palabra, que se europeizasen/occidentalizasen, como hicieron Japón y Corea del Sur para pasar del medievo a la punta de lanza mundial. En vez de eso solo tienen oligarcas que no hacen más que extraer recursos para cambiarlos por yates y botellas de Petrus.
> 
> No hace falta ser muy listo: imagínate que en España estuviese Pedro Sánchez y su camarilla abiertamiente forrados hasta las orejas, con megayates, palacios por medio mundo, cientos de miles de millones en cuentas extranjeras, con sus amiguetes comprando equipos de fútbol de la liga Italiana a tocateja... y todo pagado con el dinero del turismo y el aceite de oliva, que nadie puede ni optar a entrar si no es amigo personal del presidente. Eso es la Rusia de Putin.



Qué poca veracidad, sólo diré respecto a Ucrania, y su presidente, que les hicieron creer que eran "intocables", que serían defendidos, que entrarían en la OTAN, en la UE,... todo falso, en cuanto entró el primer militar ruso, pasó eso de "maricón el último".... dejaron a Ucrania a los pies de los rusos, que llevaban 8 años avisando que no iban a permitir ni la persecución de rusos o pro-rusos, ni más bombardeos indiscriminados en Donbass, ni más planes de expansión de la OTAN en sus fronteras, ni más provocaciones,... ahora Ucrania va a menguar su territorio y su riqueza, y estaré aquí para contarlo. Ahora en lugar de pensar en qué "malos los rusos" podrían pensar en "Cómo nos han dejado sólos, llegado el momento"


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Kadyrov vendio la memoria de su padre, la libertad de su pueblo y cualquier atisbo de honor por 30 monedas de plata
> 
> Y quien dice 30 monedas de plata, dice carta blanca para ser señor de la guerra en su baronia y poder robar, matar, violar, torturar a gusto
> 
> Si mañana le dan el descabello a Putin, este seria el primero en ir con la bandera blanca a postrarse a los pies de su sucesor



El padre fue quien se cambió de bando. Pasó de declarar la jihad contra el Kremlin a tirar contra los indepes.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

"Unidades de las Tropas de Asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine recuperaron una aldea más en la región de Mykolaiv de los ocupantes rusos", informó el canal 5.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

Otra foto satélite.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Esta relación es puramente medieval, en el más exacto sentido. Un rey y un noble vasallo.



Un checheno tiene impunidad legal en Rusia, Rusia no gobierna en Chechenia.

Las relaciones de vasallaje son otra cosa.


----------



## workforfood (21 Mar 2022)

Con gente que se parapeta detrás de civiles la única solución son las termobáricas.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Rusos abandonan su país tras la imposición de las sanciones económicas


Muchos ciudadanos están huyendo de su país por temor a las consecuencias de las sanciones de Occidente y, en las últimas horas, por el miedo a que Putin declare la ley marcial, un rumor que se extiende por toda Rusia.




es.euronews.com













Decenas de miles de profesionales huyen de la Rusia de Putin a Turquía


Las draconianas leyes aprobadas por el Kremlin, con penas de hasta 15 años para quien cuestione la versión oficial de la guerra, y los efectos de las sanciones internacionales provocan una monumental fuga de cerebros




elpais.com





Dejate tu de pajas mentales anda


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia le dice al embajador de EE. UU. que los lazos están a punto de romperse - Reuters


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

En #Mykolaiv Oblast, un BTR-82A ruso participó en el famoso concurso de lanzamiento de torretas con este gran esfuerzo; que, según la parte ucraniana, ocurrió después de un ataque con un dron TB-2.
https://twitter.com/UAWeapons/status/1505917010806554631/photo/1


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

Otra de Mariupol.


----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Es su tradición. El Tupolev 22 tenía un sistema de refrigeración a base de alcohol. Como era de esperar, alrededor de esto se construyó toda una red de pillaje que implicaba a todos los estamentos. Literalmente, se bebían el refrigerante de los aviones y lo utilizaban como moneda de cambio. La historia no tiene desperdicio.



No he visto el vídeo pero la historia me suena sobre el MiG-25, contada por un cubano en un foro hace años. La electrónica de ese avión necesitaba tal regrigeración que utilizaban refigerante líquido a base de alcohol. Lo que hizo que ganase el sobrenombre de el Ekonomat por sus tripulaciones. La cosa llegó a tal extremo que una delegación de mujetes de pilotos fue a ver al capitoste de la MiG (no sé si vivia aun el Sr. Mikoyan) para quejarse de las curdas que se cojían sus maridos.

Repito, no puedo ver ahora el vídeo e ignoro si es la misma historia y me he confundido yo de aparato.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Cuenta de ayer y le estáis dando coba? A FUERA A MAMAR POLLAS DE VIEJO RUSO FASCISTA


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

El Comando Operacional "Norte" de Ucrania afirmó haber capturado dos BMP-3 abandonados del ejército ruso.


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Con gente que se parapeta detrás de ciiviles la única solución son las termobáricas.



¿El plan es que se queden sin civiles con los que parapetarse matandolos a todos con la maxima agonia usando municion termobarica? Es usted un estratega brillante y sobre todo enormemente compasivo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia es verdad los Rusos ni se enteran de que están en una guerra, yo ya puse un video de VisualPolitik explicándolo ayer.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En #Mykolaiv Oblast, un BTR-82A ruso participó en el famoso concurso de lanzamiento de torretas con este gran esfuerzo; que, según la parte ucraniana, ocurrió después de un ataque con un dron TB-2.



Son unos cachondos. A pesar de la que les está cayendo y que tengan esos puntos, es de admirar.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*BRENT A 114*


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Chernihiv, camión de suministro ruso que transportaba MRE y agua destruido


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Son unos cachondos. A pesar de la que les está cayendo y que tengan esos puntos, es de admirar.



Es la moral.. la tienen por las nubes, espero que eso sea indicativo de algo positivo


----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes derribando un dron algo más grande en movimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Es el Millenium de 35mm? Lo digo porque ha sido instalado por Navantia en corbetas de exportación y se comenta que podría ser el cañón rapido ligero de los próximos navíos españoles. Si es asi es muy posible que se convierta en estándar para todas las ramas de la FF.AA.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

no me cuentes milongas

ni siquiera tienen barcos para hacer un desembarco los rusos o qué??

joder, que tienes 4 frentes y la ciudad asediada, sin una puta muralla que la defienda

es que ni en la edad media, macho

los están rindiendo por hambre, y ni siquiera éso!
hay que ser cutres


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Comando Operacional "Norte" de Ucrania afirmó haber capturado dos BMP-3 abandonados del ejército ruso.



BMP y BTR los que quieras, pero los tanques han desaparecido en los registros apenas hay movimientos. Los están retirando?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia no ha logrado la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania en casi un mes de guerra, pero la actividad aérea se ha recuperado en las últimas 24 horas: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Ucrania ha sido "muy ingeniosa" en la lucha contra los aviones rusos con armas disparadas desde el hombro, dijo un funcionario.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> BMP y BTR los que quieras, pero los tanques han desaparecido en los registros apenas hay movimientos. Los están retirando?



Los necesitan para el desfile de mayo en Moscú.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> BMP y BTR los que quieras, pero los tanques han desaparecido en los registros apenas hay movimientos. Los están retirando?



Yo creo por lo que llevo leyendo las ultimas horas, es que los movimientos de los rusos estan estancados, por ende, puede haber menos enfrentamientos. Los BMP y BTR es de sentido comun que los muevan mas, si tienen que mover tropas de un lado a otro ya que no disponen de camiones. Por una parte es mejor que vuelen estos cacharros, si van con tropas en el interior, no solo es el cacharro sino los 8 -12 soldados que vayan dentro que se van a la mierda


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Eso es así, y cada vez tiene más apoyo




Abc123CBA dijo:


> Por desgracia es verdad los Rusos ni se enteran de que están en una guerra, yo ya puse un video de VisualPolitik explicándolo ayer.



Visual Politik es un subnormal que no sabe ni como es el país en el que vive, si acierta en algo es por copiar a otros


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

EE. UU. evalúa que Rusia está experimentando problemas de moral a través de indicaciones anecdóticas, especialmente entre los reclutas: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. "No esperaban este nivel de resistencia", dijo el funcionario. "A algunos de ellos en realidad no se les dijo lo que harían en Ucrania".


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

venga va, te damos la razon, para que no ensucies el hilo, enga pajilla y a la siesta


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos abandonan su país tras la imposición de las sanciones económicas
> 
> 
> Muchos ciudadanos están huyendo de su país por temor a las consecuencias de las sanciones de Occidente y, en las últimas horas, por el miedo a que Putin declare la ley marcial, un rumor que se extiende por toda Rusia.
> ...



Esa es la gente que ya estaba en contra de Baldomero, no cambia nada


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Esa es la gente que ya estaba en contra de Baldomero, no cambia nada



En una nueva Corea del Norte, sobre todo gente cualificada es de primero de burbuja que saldria por patas, sabiendo que si trabajas para multinacionales extranjeras vas a la puta calle por la salida de éstas y que si tienes perfiles cualificados te vas a morir de asco en tu tierra. Lo normal es que salgas echando patas y te cagues en Putin, eso te podria abrir puertas en el extranjero.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Esa es la gente que ya estaba en contra de Baldomero, no cambia nada



A mi me viene a la cabeza el caso de Erwin Rommel. Un nacionalsocialista convencido que con el paso de los año acabó, presuntamente, conspirando para matar a Hitler en la operación Valkiria. Que ahora no haya grietas, no significa que a futuro no las habrá.


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia le dice al embajador de EE. UU. que *los lazos están a punto de romperse* - Reuters



Huyyyyy qué penita.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Animación muy interesante con tomas satelitales de cómo han conseguido inundar la zona en torno a Kiev para protegerla mejor.

_«The flooded area alongside the Irpin River is growing. The flood is now approaching Horenka near Bucha/Irpin. This makes crossing the Irpin River very difficult and will force Russian forces to build vulnerable pontoon bridges.»_



Vista aérea actual:



Aspecto ANTES del empantanamiento:



Añado vídeo de esa misma zona (ver HASTA EL FINAL):


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Región de Mykolaiv, pequeña barrida de invasores rusos


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Con gente que se parapeta detrás de civiles la única solución son las termobáricas.



Es decir, usar a civiles de escudo humano está mal (que además es un bulo), pero exterminarlos con misiles termobáricos está bien? Los putinos demostrando ser escoria subnormal día tras día.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia intenta persistentemente justificar su agresión contra Ucrania. Historias sobre biolaboratorios, batallones nazis, bombardeos de artillería pesada sobre Donetsk con miles de víctimas... Todo esto es una mentira incondicional rechazada por el mundo que ve la guerra en directo.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muy pronto la insurgencia no se limitará a liquidar traidores y colaboracionistas para fijar su objetivo en los soldaditos ocupantes también.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

*Bielorrusia ha anunciado el regreso de la brigada de desembarco a su ubicación permanente









У Білорусі повідомили про повернення десантної бригади у місце постійної дислокації | Defense Express


Вважати заяву міноборони Білорусі, як 100% гарантію відмови Лукашенка від безпосередньої участі у військових злочинах проти України - неможливо




defence-ua.com




*


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

Todas esas batallas que pones, son entre 2 ejércitos mas o menos parejos, los alemanes por la superioridad armamentística, los rusos (de antes y de ahora) gracias al desprecio por la vida de sus soldados y el resto de _aliados _por una mezcla de estos dos elementos principales, en este caso estamos hablando del supuesto 2º mejor ejercito del mundo contra el 32º (según la wiki), así que, efectivamente, _no coments_


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Región de Mykolaiv. El Capitán Pescanova tuvo un percance con el _delivey_.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En una nueva Corea del Norte, sobre todo gente cualificada es de primero de burbuja que saldria por patas, sabiendo que si trabajas para multinacionales extranjeras vas a la puta calle por la salida de éstas y que si tienes perfiles cualificados te vas a morir de asco en tu tierra. Lo normal es que salgas echando patas y te cagues en Putin, eso te podria abrir puertas en el extranjero.



Que sí pero que eso no va a hacer caer el regimen. El ruso medio prefiere ser temido a vivir bien, yo no sé si es que no conocéis rusos o qué, no lo digo a malas, pero da la impresión de que no habéis cruzado el Danubio mucho.





Manu_alcala dijo:


> A mi me viene a la cabeza el caso de Erwin Rommel. Un nacionalsocialista convencido que con el paso de los año acabó, presuntamente, conspirando para matar a Hitler en la operación Valkiria. Que ahora no haya grietas, no significa que a futuro no las habrá.



¿Grietas en Cuba? ¿Corea del Norte? ¿España en la época de Franco?

Opositores siempre hay, que se atrevan a hacer algo ya es más difícil. Y que lo consigan, mucho más complicado.


----------



## workforfood (21 Mar 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Es decir, usar a civiles de escudo humano está mal (que además es un bulo), pero exterminarlos con misiles termobáricos está bien? Los putinos demostrando ser escoria subnormal día tras día.



Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y menos seguir la estrategia del enemigo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Que sí pero que eso no va a hacer caer el regimen. El ruso medio prefiere ser temido a vivir bien, yo no sé si es que no conocéis rusos o qué, no lo digo a malas, pero da la impresión de que no habéis cruzado el Danubio mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo va a hacer caer ahora, pero la gente de la calle normal perderá calidad de vida y miraran y exigiran a su gobierno. Es como lo que esta pasando ahora en España. El español de la calle ve que de repente, le suben todo d eprecio, en su empresas le meten en un ERTE o le despiden, no puede llenar la gasolina, etc y que hace?? pues cabreo, como por ejemplo ayer unos cientos de miles de personas manifestandose

Es cuestion de tiempo y las medidas economicas y de embargo, precisamente van dirigidas a eso


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

Tu por hilo neutral te refieres a que hay que hacer palmas con las orejas a todas tus afirmaciones? Que el empantanamiento de los ruskis es parte del plan? Que Putin es un humanista y un libertador del pueblo ucraniano? ... a que clase de _neutralidad_ te refieres??


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No lo va a hacer caer ahora, pero la gente de la calle normal perderá calidad de vida y miraran y exigiran a su gobierno. Es como lo que esta pasando ahora en España. El español de la calle ve que de repente, le suben todo d eprecio, en su empresas le meten en un ERTE o le despiden, no puede llenar la gasolina, etc y que hace?? pues cabreo, como por ejemplo ayer unos cientos de miles de personas manifestandose
> 
> Es cuestion de tiempo y las medidas economicas y de embargo, precisamente van dirigidas a eso



Eso no tiene consecuencia para los gobernantes. Mientras peor le vaya a un país por enemigos externos, más se identifica la gente con el gobernante.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando esto acabe, si la nueva corea del norte putiniana contiene o no el territorio ucraniano será lo de menos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> ¿Grietas en Cuba? ¿Corea del Norte? ¿España en la época de Franco?
> 
> Opositores siempre hay, que se atrevan a hacer algo ya es más difícil. Y que lo consigan, mucho más complicado.



El matiz aquí está en los muertos que puedan llegar mes a mes. Cuba y Corea son dictaduras donde la gente vive en relativa paz y armonía, ahí es más sencillo mantener a raya al ciudadano porque, más allá de las miserables vidas que llevan, no se le piden más sacrificios. Mientras esos sacrificios sean sólo económicos ligados a la calidad de vida, esta claro que Putin no cae. Por eso creo que vamos a ver la Vietnanización del conflicto Ucraniano. ¿Cuantos muertos puede aguantar la sociedad rusa? Los ucranianos, al fin y al cabo, estan defendiendo su casa.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El matiz aquí está en los muertos que puedan llegar mes a mes. Cuba y Corea son dictaduras donde la gente vive en relativa paz y armonía, ahí es más sencillo mantener a raya al ciudadano porque, más allá de las miserables vidas que llevan, no se le piden más sacrificios. Mientras esos sacrificios sean sólo económicos ligados a la calidad de vida, esta claro que Putin no cae. Por eso creo que vamos a ver la Vietnanización del conflicto Ucraniano. ¿Cuantos muertos puede aguantar la sociedad rusa? Los ucranianos, al fin y al cabo, estan defendiendo su casa.



Ahí le diste, por eso me da que vamos a ver una paulatina desrusificación de las tropas kremlinitas, quedando chechenos, sirios, armenios y demás churkas de mierda de Asia. Es como cuando Francia manda a la Legión Extranjera a donde sea, no pasa nada, si muere alguno, no es francés.


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

Me alegro, porque a los _ruskis_ les están dando hasta en el carnet de la *Propiska *


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Follaputinas del foro:
Sois muy desconsideradas y muy malas personas.
Al parecer, hoy es el cumpleaños de vuestro Ministro de Exteriores Sergey Lavrov, y no habéis cagado ni un sólo _jilo_ en Burbuja para desearle un feliz cumpleaños y enviarle unos _foi-gras_es "La Piara", que sabemos que le encantan.



Aquí mi homenaje:


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Triste evidencia de que los rusos controlan el puerto de Mariupol, aunque no controlen toda la ciudad,


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Es una lucha desigual, planteada por la horda.

Los ukranianos están sufriendo pérdidas de vidas civiles, unas 1000, los mongoles se calculan ya más de 10.000 efectivos entre los que se encuentran generales, coroneles, etc. ni hablar de material bélico como por ejemplo la famosa columna de 60 kilómetros.

La horda tiene su economía destrozada a tal punto que no se puede cuantificar el nivel de destrucción de capitales porque la bolsa de valores está cerrada.

Pero Ucrania tiene el apoyo de Occidente que va a reconstruir y garantizar la seguridad del pueblo europeo. Rusia... tiene a China expectante como los buitres ante un moribundo.

Son elecciones que hace cada cual. Yo creo que Putin todavía no se entera del daño que le está infligiendo a su propio pueblo. Una desnazificación que llega un siglo tarde y muy mal planificada tienee su costo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Triste evidencia de que los rusos controlan el puerto de Mariupol, aunque no controlen toda la ciudad,



Esta como a 50 km al oeste


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Pero en Mykolaiv hay contraataque:


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Mi esperanza es que esa artillería rusa esté tratando de parar el cierre del saliente que les estén preparando los ucras:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y menos seguir la estrategia del enemigo.



Si bueno..eso no funcionó en la segunda guerra mundial ni en grozny. Más bien hace el efecto contrario


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora entiendo cuando Kamil Galeev dice que los rusos han mandado a las tropas de dar miedo, en vez de las tropas de hacer la guerra:


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente,



Ah vale, que lo dices por el bien del pueblo ucraniano, mirando por su bienestar termobáricas mediante.

Pero se te olvida que hubieran muerto menos todavía si la horda criminal no hubiera invadido su país.


----------



## Limón (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menudos hijos de la grandisima puta.
Yo veo estas cosas y me pongo enfermo de odio.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica

Senior Lieutenant Anton Volkov



Mayor Dmitry Toptun (1990)



Teniente Coronel Marinyak OM y Capitán Bezzub IR
_«On March 8, 2022, the crew of the Mi-24 helicopter of the 16th separate brigade "Brody" consisting of lieutenant colonel MARINYAK OM and Captain BEZZUB IR, was shot down, both crewmembers killed»_


Spoiler: Fotos












ANÉCDOTAS:
Alexei Shanarov, 29 años
Este lo tiene casi todo: _«Participante en la operación en Siria, oriundo de Irkutsk, ¿por qué tuve que graduarme de la Facultad de Arquitectura para esto?»_


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Tu por hilo neutral te refieres a que hay que hacer palmas con las orejas a todas tus afirmaciones? Que el empantanamiento de los ruskis es parte del plan? Que Putin es un humanista y un libertador del pueblo ucraniano? ... a que clase de _neutralidad_ te refieres??




Ese es otro prorruso que pretende ser un "observador objetivo", en realidad es como el puerco de las termobáricas.
Aquí solo hay un posicionamiento moralmente aceptable y es con la soberanía del pueblo de Ucrania, aunque coincida que reciban también el apoyo de gusanos y alubios porque esos sacan tajada. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Covaleda (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ANÉCDOTAS:
> Alexei Shanarov, 29 años
> Este lo tiene casi todo: _«Participante en la operación en Siria, oriundo de Irkutsk, ¿por qué tuve que graduarme de la Facultad de Arquitectura para esto?»_



El turcochinismo es intenso en él.


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esa es la cuestion, en el ejercito ruso robaba todo dios, y para robar hay que conseguir persupuesto y para que te den presupuesto hay que mentir en en los informes
> 
> Asi que un regimiento dice que tiene 100 blindados pero en realidad tiene 80 y operativos 60, pero los de arriba no lo saben porque los informes son siempre kosher y no los cuestiona ni dios porque todo el mundo esta en el ajo
> 
> ...



en combate los tanques tienen muchisimas averias, porque normalmente estan forzando la maquina a cada momento. Una cosa son las maniobras y otra un campo de batalla real. Cuando los alemanes desplegaron los panther en verano de 1943 ya habian pasado un periodo de pruebas, luego resulto que el 80% de las perdidas de estos tanque era por averias mecanicas. El unico ejercito del mundo que tiene unas fuerzas armadas plenamente operativas es USA, y es porque es el unico que tiene pasta para tener a punto todo su material militar. En el ejercito español dudo que la mitad de tanque sean operativos, aqui no se gasta un puto duro en mantenimiento porque todo el dinero va a sueldos y prejubilaciones, en una guerra de verdad tenemos tanques para una par de semanas. Y asi ocurre en practicamente todos los ejercitos del mundo.

El material militar de ultima generacion es carisimo, con un mantenimiento aun mas caro y cada vez mas complejo y dificil de utilizar. El avion mas caro que producian los americanos en 1945 era el b-29, que costaba 650 mil dolares, o que seria unos 11 millones de dolares actuales, un f-35 cuesta unos 300 millones de dolares. El mantenimiento de un f35 es de unos 36mil dolares por hora de vuelo. El mantenimiento de una fragata f-100 cuesta unos 8 millones de euros al año. Y asi con todo.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Triste evidencia de que los rusos controlan el puerto de Mariupol, aunque no controlen toda la ciudad,




Dice claramente en el puerto de Berdyansk, no en el de Mariupol. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Chaini (21 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> En Jerson están disparando a los civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de verlo en twitter


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y menos seguir la estrategia del enemigo.



pues nuke y a tomar por culo, eres muy blandengue, estas a favor de la nuke controlada sin que le llegue la radioactividad a Bielorusia?

hay que entrenarse pa llegar a tu nivel!


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mi esperanza es que esa artillería rusa esté tratando de parar el cierre del saliente que les estén preparando los ucras:




Solo con llegar a Ivankov y controlar la comunicación por carretera

Ivankiv · Óblast de Kiev, Ucrania, 07204



los rusos se quedarán sin suministros, falta muy, muy poco. Esto puede hacer caer todo ese frente.






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ampliación necrológica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un país que usa a arquitectos como carne de cañón. Les irá muy bien, la próxima potensia mundiah


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y menos seguir la estrategia del enemigo.



Eres un hestrateja consumado, una mente preclara. En la CIA o el Mossad buscan a gente como tú, no desperdicies tu talento en este foro.


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Ojalá rompan con todos los países, y dejar de comerciar una mierda con ellos.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Pérdida de Ukrania

Mayor Stepan Tarabalka
_«MiG-29 pilot Major Stepan Tarabalka was posthumously awarded the title of Hero of Ukraine.»_


P.D.: Pido disculpas por mi error, porque se me había colado en un lugar que no le correspondía.
Descanse En Paz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

estoy viendo ultimamente mucha apología del genocidio ucraniano, que si mariuopol debe ser nukeada, que si hay que desnazificar ucrania.... el khanato y sus agentes están cruzando todos los limites ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo.

Cuando existe en marcha un genocidio, servir la retorica de cohartada, no es libertad de expresión, es colaboracion y asociacion criminal.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ampliación necrológica
> 
> Senior Lieutenant Anton Volkov
> 
> ...



Joder con los heroicos granjeros ukros, van a General ruso por día. Vaya linces.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

@keylargof,
Has citado un post mío. Por favor, quita el piloto del Mig-29 de la cita porque es del lado ukra.
Ha sido cagada mía.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y menos seguir la estrategia del enemigo.



Los ingleses se hartaron de bombardear Alemania, y Alemania de bombardear Inglaterra, durante la IIWW, ambos con tu misma lógica: la moral del bombardeado colapsa y se rinden como corderitos. Nunca ha pasado.

En la antigüedad sí ocurría,cuando losromanos llegaban a una ciudad le pedían que se rindiesen, para someterlos de forma más o menos humana... o bien tan pronto el ariete tocase puerta aquello se convertiría en una matanza total (mujeres y niños incluidos). Como ofrecían dos opciones razonables, algunos se rendían.

Los rusos no están ofreciendo nada: o te masacramos o te masacramos con otras armas. Ni se sabe con certeza lo que quieren: podría ser "solo" el Donbass, o podrían andar buscado una anexión completa previa limpieza ideológica masiva. Nadie lo sabe. Y eso por no hablar de lo mentirosos patológicos que son. Por tanto, los ucranianos no tienen opción de rendirse.

Fíjate en Mariupol: ayer ofrecieron rendición. A cambio de qué? Los defensores saben que van a morir igualmente, así que a menos intentarán llevarse unos cuantos por delante.


----------



## favelados (21 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuanto más fuerte golpees antes se van a rendir y va a morir menos gente, en la primera ciudad que se usen termobáricas será ejemplo para las demás o carne frita o la vida. En la guerra no hay que andar con pies de plomo y meno
> 
> s seguir la estrategia del enemigo.



Esto se merece un meme...


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Solo con llegar a Ivankov y controlar la comunicación por carretera
> 
> Ivankiv · Óblast de Kiev, Ucrania, 07204
> 
> ...



He leido que han llegado refuerzos desde Lvyv, de ahi quizá el ataque de artillería ruso a esa zona. Como esa bolsa al oeste del Dnieper quede cortada de Bielorrusia los van a machacar.


----------



## percutor (21 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en combate los tanques tienen muchisimas averias, porque normalmente estan forzando la maquina a cada momento. Una cosa son las maniobras y otra un campo de batalla real. Cuando los alemanes desplegaron los panther en verano de 1943 ya habian pasado un periodo de pruebas, luego resulto que el 80% de las perdidas de estos tanque era por averias mecanicas. El unico ejercito del mundo que tiene unas fuerzas armadas plenamente operativas es USA, y es porque es el unico que tiene pasta para tener a punto todo su material militar. En el ejercito español dudo que la mitad de tanque sean operativos, aqui no se gasta un puto duro en mantenimiento porque todo el dinero va a sueldos y prejubilaciones, en una guerra de verdad tenemos tanques para una par de semanas. Y asi ocurre en practicamente todos los ejercitos del mundo.
> 
> El material militar de ultima generacion es carisimo, con un mantenimiento aun mas caro y cada vez mas complejo y dificil de utilizar. El avion mas caro que producian los americanos en 1945 era el b-29, que costaba 650 mil dolares, o que seria unos 11 millones de dolares actuales, un f-35 cuesta unos 300 millones de dolares. El mantenimiento de un f35 es de unos 36mil dolares por hora de vuelo. El mantenimiento de una fragata f-100 cuesta unos 8 millones de euros al año. Y asi con todo.



y en esto puede que los ruskies lo tengan mejor . 

Un equipo más moderno ,con más prestaciones tiene reparaciones más costosas y con más tiempo de reparación . Esto lo podemos ver con los coches . Un peugeot 205 es supersencillo de reparar , lo arreglas con un alambre , un peugeot 208 es otra cosa , coño que antes al 205 le cambiabas la bombilla tú mismo y en un 208 te tienen que desmontar el coche para cambiar esa bombilla . Y el 208 y el 205 acaban haciendo lo mismo , ir del sitio A al B . 

A un 205 lo metías en el agua y te funcionaba . En un 208 se te moja una centralita y el coche ya no arranca .


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

me gustan los análisis de este ser humano:


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder con los heroicos granjeros ukros, van a General ruso por día. Vaya linces.



Alguna razón especial por la que no podían matarlos??


----------



## At4008 (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ahora entiendo cuando Kamil Galeev dice que los rusos han mandado a las tropas de dar miedo, en vez de las tropas de hacer la guerra:





El historial policial de este tío debe ser interesante.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @keylargof,
> Has citado un post mío. Por favor, quita el piloto del Mig-29 de la cita porque es del lado ukra.
> Ha sido cagada mía.



Hecho


----------



## kenny220 (21 Mar 2022)

esperemos si entran los bielorusos, hayan mejorado.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Alguna razón especial por la que no podían matarlos??



Pues básicamente porque el mando de alto rango no suele ir al frente.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hecho



Gracias


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues básicamente porque el mando de alto rango no suele ir al frente.



Ya me refería a los de la foto ... venga va, gánate otros céntimos


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Mar 2022)

olvidate del pasillo, eso seria comprar todas las papeletas para una nueva guerra

ayer dijo que la integridad territorial no estaba en la mesa de negociacion no?


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

Es evidente que misiles de esos que hacen tanto ruido tienen pocos porque costarán un riñón. Artillería de gran calibre sí que tendrán para aburrir, pero les falta poder distribuirla desde sus arsenales al lugar en que hagan falta.
Cuando digo suministros, no me refiero a comida y agua, sino a munición, especialmente munición de artillería.
En un ejercicio de What if, si se corta el suministro se deja aislada a la vanguardia, que son los mejores efectivos, por preparación y equipamiento.
Los que hay detrás no van a poder ayudarles. Además sería un éxito militar sin parangón, si la moral de los ucranianos está como está, imagine después de un golpe semejante, por añadidura se gana tiempo para seguir fortificando ese frente y destinar efectivos del ejército regular a otro frente, sea Jarkóv, sea Nikolaev (Mykolaiv), o Jersón.

Los orcos han perdido la iniciativa de los movimientos. Se están atrincherando, aprovecharlo para provocar el caos cortando carreteras con unos pocos movimientos puede poner en una situación similar a otros grupos de orcos en varias zonas, incluida la zona sur que parece ser en principio la que está más amenazada.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues básicamente porque el mando de alto rango no suele ir al frente.



En Rusia sí, no todo el mundo es como en España que a la que pasas de capitán te parapetas en el despacho a mover papeles


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> En Rusia sí, no todo el mundo es como en España que a la que pasas de capitán te parapetas en el despacho a mover papeles



Me cuesta creerlo la verdad. Estarán en territorio ucraniano pero lejos del frente, pero ya te digo yo que no van con los chechenos a limpar pueblo a pueblo, para eso está la carne de cañón.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estoy viendo ultimamente mucha apología del genocidio ucraniano, que si mariuopol debe ser nukeada, que si hay que desnazificar ucrania.... el khanato y sus agentes están cruzando todos los limites ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo.
> 
> Cuando existe en marcha un genocidio, servir la retorica de cohartada, no es libertad de expresión, es colaboracion y asociacion criminal.



A mí lo que me ha quedado claro es algo que dije el otro día. Me repito.

Viendo la retórica retrasada, para retrasados, de los dos bandos sociales sobre lo de Ucrania, queda claro quiénes han supuesto una enmienda a la totalidad de la demacre -creando demacres propias, es inevitable- de Europa. Cuando los dos bandos se acusan de nazis, fascistas, Vladolf Putler, ukronazis, etc, está claro quiénes eran no ya los buenos, pero sí al menos los mejores en los años 30 y 40.




McNulty dijo:


> Me cuesta creerlo la verdad. Estarán en territorio ucraniano pero lejos del frente, pero ya te digo yo que no van con los chechenos a limpar pueblo a pueblo, para eso está la carne de cañón.



Es una constante en toda movida que se meten los rusos la cantidad de tcols, coroneles y generales que palman -reconocido por ellos-, siempre fue así y siempre será así


----------



## Ricohombre (21 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estoy viendo ultimamente mucha apología del genocidio ucraniano, que si mariuopol debe ser nukeada, que si hay que desnazificar ucrania.... el khanato y sus agentes están cruzando todos los limites ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo.
> 
> Cuando existe en marcha un genocidio, servir la retorica de cohartada, no es libertad de expresión, es colaboracion y asociacion criminal.



Es gente que tan pronto te defiende que...

Ucrania es nazi... como que está mediatizada por el poder anglosionista y gobernada por judíos...

Ucrania es parte de Rusia y nunca he existido... pero a la vez siempre ha sido un pais fascista

Rusia esta defendiendo a sus gentes de un genocidio... pero debe practicar un genocidio con los ucranianos...

La invasión se está llevando a cabo para causar el mínimo daño... pero deben usarse bombas termobáricas y quizás también alguna nuclear...


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> esperemos si entran los bielorusos, hayan mejorado.




Parece que los orcos blancos han vuelto a sus acuartelamientos. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Es el Millenium de 35mm? Lo digo porque ha sido instalado por Navantia en corbetas de exportación y se comenta que podría ser el cañón rapido ligero de los próximos navíos españoles. Si es asi es muy posible que se convierta en estándar para todas las ramas de la FF.AA.



Sí, son el mismo cañón, pero el Millenium es la versión naval y la otra la terrestre (Mantis), y se emplea en diversos sistemas como el Skynex. Debe de variar poco de unas versiones a otras: radares, munición...

Realmente es la misma lógica que hubo detrás de los bombardeos nucleares de 1945.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

A mí me parece un moñeco. ¿opiniones?



Spoiler: Moñeco


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Parece que al antiputler le han tirado hoy un bombazo porque hay poco movimiento. Solo tengo esto de otro convoy ruso ardiendo:


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (21 Mar 2022)

Putin esto lo tiene descontado, lo tiene todo bien planificado. De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Ricohombre (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El ruso medio prefiere ser temido a vivir bien, yo no sé si es que no conocéis rusos o qué, no lo digo a malas, pero da la impresión de que no habéis cruzado el Danubio mucho.



Pues si, *los rusos* llevan años eligiendo eso. De hecho cuando se dice "_esta guerra no es contra los rusos_" o "_la culpa no es de el pueblo ruso sino de Putin_" pues la verdad es que tristemente, *si que tienen una cierta culpa colectiva*. Putin mas o menos comenzó su reinado con cierta prosperidad por el precio de las materias primas, pero lo que estaba haciendo era coger impulso para una especie de renacimiento imperialista. Los rusos quieren a un khan, a un zar, a un dictador, lo que sea que ponga orden, que controle a los boyardos de turno (sean nobles, miembros de la nomenklatura u oligarcas) y que haga respetar al imperio y la idea que tienen de si mismos... Prefieren vivir con ciertas privaciones a cambio de una falsa seguridad -que realmente es represión policial- y una supuesta gloria nacional -de la que en realidad solo ellos son conscientes-.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Pregunta: El supermercado DIA es de un ucraniano pro ruso?


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A mí me parece un moñeco. ¿opiniones?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moñeco




Puede ser real, en Mariupol los defensores estarán desde hace días racionando comida y municiones, que los del Azov van a liquidar a los prisioneros que tengan sin gastar balas ni cotiza.
Muy pronto veremos imágenes dignas de la famosa serie de Goya "los desastres de la guerra". 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## César Borgia (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pregunta: El supermercado DIA es de un ucraniano pro ruso?




Eso dicen los rumores, ¿pero de dónde son sus empleados?. No hagamos el gilipollas más de la cuenta. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Para vuestra consideración. Yo creo que los que no quieren opinar es que no les gusta nada, pero no lo quieren decir por si se meten en un lío legal:


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



hijosdeputa, hay que decirlo más


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para vuestra consideración. Yo creo que los que no quieren opinar es que no les gusta nada, pero no lo quieren decir por si se meten en un lío legal:



Me han dejado todo flasheado. 
Segun la Putinada del foro deberían seguir con entusiasmo todo lo referente a la conquista gloriosa del tsar de la Horda, pero parecen más bien asqueados del tema, como si fueran a tocar mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

buen resumen, añado otra; la OTAN causa risión ante la Horda y esta indefensa ante los misiles megasonicos del khan pero que ucrania se una a la OTAN supone una amenaza mortal a la seguridad rusa.

Creo que cuando estan bombardeando centros comerciales como acaba de pasar en Kiev, las payasadas que dicen esos agentes del kremlin de desnazificaciones dejan de tener gracia y ser tolerables. No estamos hablando de que un loco dice que hay que exterminar a los esquimales; no existe ningun problema real de que en algun lugar alguien extermine a los esquimales, o de uno que dice que mejor matar a los calvos; tampoco corren real peligro. Estamos hablando de gente que está en asociacion criminal en una campaña de terrorismo a escala nacional contra ucrania que esta realizandose ahora en la realidad. Creo que esa gente, sobre todo los que cobran por ello, deben ser considerados criminales, en asociacion necesaria para la orquestacion de un genocidio, criminales de acuerdo al derecho penal.



Ricohombre dijo:


> Es gente que tan pronto te defiende que...
> 
> Ucrania es nazi... como que está mediatizada por el poder anglosionista y gobernada por judíos...
> 
> ...


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora los empleados tendrán más tiempo para ir a los mítines del enano, me nutre


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en combate los tanques tienen muchisimas averias, porque normalmente estan forzando la maquina a cada momento. Una cosa son las maniobras y otra un campo de batalla real. Cuando los alemanes desplegaron los panther en verano de 1943 ya habian pasado un periodo de pruebas, luego resulto que el 80% de las perdidas de estos tanque era por averias mecanicas. El unico ejercito del mundo que tiene unas fuerzas armadas plenamente operativas es USA, y es porque es el unico que tiene pasta para tener a punto todo su material militar. En el ejercito español dudo que la mitad de tanque sean operativos, aqui no se gasta un puto duro en mantenimiento porque todo el dinero va a sueldos y prejubilaciones, en una guerra de verdad tenemos tanques para una par de semanas. Y asi ocurre en practicamente todos los ejercitos del mundo.
> 
> El material militar de ultima generacion es carisimo, con un mantenimiento aun mas caro y cada vez mas complejo y dificil de utilizar. El avion mas caro que producian los americanos en 1945 era el b-29, que costaba 650 mil dolares, o que seria unos 11 millones de dolares actuales, un f-35 cuesta unos 300 millones de dolares. El mantenimiento de un f35 es de unos 36mil dolares por hora de vuelo. El mantenimiento de una fragata f-100 cuesta unos 8 millones de euros al año. Y asi con todo.



Desde la barra del bar con el palillo en la boca. Me da la impresión que después de esta guerra lo mejor que se puede hacer con los blindados es achatarrarlos. Creo que estaría mejor invertir en javelines y armas contra carro similares. En el caso de España una aviación operativa y una buena defensa aérea, y una armada aceptable. Lo demás infantería ligera y unidades de operaciones especiales distribuidas por todo el territorio nacional, no solo en Alicante.


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que al antiputler le han tirado hoy un bombazo porque hay poco movimiento. Solo tengo esto de otro convoy ruso ardiendo:



No les deben quedar muchos convoys a los ruskys. Se los queman todos...


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para vuestra consideración. Yo creo que los que no quieren opinar es que no les gusta nada, pero no lo quieren decir por si se meten en un lío legal:



En plan burro, les pueden caer 15 años de carcel 

Y en plan suave, detencion, interrogacion, lios en el curro,antecedentes

Fiate tu de uno que no conoces con una camara por la calle, a ver si no es uno de la pasma buscando disidentes

Los que esten en contra de la movida andaran con mucho tiento, como me decian mis padres de la postguerra, se hablaba de ciertos temas en casa, despues de cenar, con los niños acostados, en voz baja y mirando que no hubiese vecinos fuera

Y a mi siempre me decian "de lo que se habla en casa no se te ocurra repetirlo por ahi, ni en el cole, ni a los amigos ni al resto de la familia"


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Más daño a la logística. Vuelve a ser objetivo primario.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Yo que los rusos retiraría las tropas de Mariupol para reforzar el resto que se les cae a pedazos:


----------



## ikergutierrez (21 Mar 2022)

Tener misiles hipersonicos e hipercaros, te da ventaja pero con ellos solo puedes golpear objetivos puntuales. No evita que otros misiles de crucero o balisticos enemigos, lanzados desde 400km, no impacten en tu capital en 15 min de vuelo y sin poder despegar un avion, tal como le paso a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. O le paso a USA con la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, que con el mismo argumento impidio que un pais libre se armara con misiles tan cerca.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> buen resumen, añado otra; la OTAN causa risión ante la Horda y esta indefensa ante los misiles megasonicos del khan pero que ucrania se una a la OTAN supone una amenaza mortal a la seguridad rusa.
> 
> Creo que cuando estan bombardeando centros comerciales como acaba de pasar en Kiev, las payasadas que dicen esos agentes del kremlin de desnazificaciones dejan de tener gracia y ser tolerables. No estamos hablando de que un loco dice que hay que exterminar a los esquimales; no existe ningun problema real de que en algun lugar alguien extermine a los esquimales, o de uno que dice que mejor matar a los calvos; tampoco corren real peligro. Estamos hablando de gente que está en asociacion criminal en una campaña de terrorismo a escala nacional contra ucrania que esta realizandose ahora en la realidad. Creo que esa gente, sobre todo los que cobran por ello, deben ser considerados criminales, en asociacion necesaria para la orquestacion de un genocidio, criminales de acuerdo al derecho penal.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Algo se cuece en Kiev y alrededores. Soy un pesado, lo sé, pero ese saliente ruso tan expuesto....


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Actualización: Casa Blanca: el gobierno ruso está explorando opciones para lanzar ataques cibernéticos contra los Estados Unidos.

AÑADO: Sigo pensando que USA esta lanzando anzuelos a Rusia y me extraña bastante que lo este haciendo y Rusia este picando.. tan debil se encuentra Rusia para que USA haga esto?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Los rusos cautivos están cargando rusos muertos.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en combate los tanques tienen muchisimas averias, porque normalmente estan forzando la maquina a cada momento. Una cosa son las maniobras y otra un campo de batalla real. Cuando los alemanes desplegaron los panther en verano de 1943 ya habian pasado un periodo de pruebas, luego resulto que el 80% de las perdidas de estos tanque era por averias mecanicas. El unico ejercito del mundo que tiene unas fuerzas armadas plenamente operativas es USA, y es porque es el unico que tiene pasta para tener a punto todo su material militar. En el ejercito español dudo que la mitad de tanque sean operativos, aqui no se gasta un puto duro en mantenimiento porque todo el dinero va a sueldos y prejubilaciones, en una guerra de verdad tenemos tanques para una par de semanas. Y asi ocurre en practicamente todos los ejercitos del mundo.
> 
> El material militar de ultima generacion es carisimo, con un mantenimiento aun mas caro y cada vez mas complejo y dificil de utilizar. El avion mas caro que producian los americanos en 1945 era el b-29, que costaba 650 mil dolares, o que seria unos 11 millones de dolares actuales, un f-35 cuesta unos 300 millones de dolares. El mantenimiento de un f35 es de unos 36mil dolares por hora de vuelo. El mantenimiento de una fragata f-100 cuesta unos 8 millones de euros al año. Y asi con todo.



Estoy de acuerdo en todo, en Ucrania lo que hemos visto en el uso de la fuera acorazada que casi que no tiene comparación histórica, recuerda un poco a la operación Market garden*.

Pero en todo lo que estáis enlazando en los últimos días no hay ni un solo tanque 

*Para los que no están familiarizados, es una operación aliada que pretendia crear una brecha en las lineas alemanas para enlazar un conjunto de puentes. En un desorden de fuerzas blindadas que recuerda mucho a los rusos. Los aliados lo que crearon fue una brecha en la que los alemanes jugaron al tiro al pato. Al final el resultado fue una montón de chatarra


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Siguen cayendo T-90


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

*26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



15% de bajas, No aguantan otras 3 semanas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



que tiraran por lo bajini


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo que los rusos retiraría las tropas de Mariupol para reforzar el resto que se les cae a pedazos:



Eso es justo lo que no van a hacer. Sin una sola ciudad importante no tienen con que negociar. Mariupol es su única opción, ademas porque esta en el corredor terrestre entre el Donbas y Crimea. Se van a dejar ahi todo lo que les quede, Los que estan en el norte pueden volver corriendo a casa si hace falta.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Azov informa que hundió una lancha patrullera clase Raptor rusa en Mariupol


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> que tiraran por lo bajini



Si cuentan los muertos que tienen embosados ellos, les faltan todos los que han dejado sembrados por el campo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Las nuevas imágenes satelitales @Planetdel 21 de marzo de la base aérea de Kherson parecen indicar que se ha vaciado de cualquier avión militar funcional y que los restos se han movido.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si cuentan los muertos que tienen embosados ellos, les faltan todos los que han dejado sembrados por el campo.



Por tanto puede ser acertada la cifra de 14.000 muertos que baraja Orynx


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Mar 2022)

Разгон митинга националистов в Херсоне


Разгон митинга националистов в Херсоне




ok.ru


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por tanto puede ser acertada la cifra de 14.000 muertos que baraja Orynx



y nos olvidamos de los POWs


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para vuestra consideración. Yo creo que los que no quieren opinar es que no les gusta nada, pero no lo quieren decir por si se meten en un lío legal:





Da la impresión de que la mayoría de rusos está en contra de la guerra de Putin, pero no se atreven a decirlo. Por lo menos los jóvenes. Aunque también ser que los autores del vídeo saquen solo a quien les interesa.

Según los autores, 18 personas aceptaron salir en el vídeo y 74 declinaron contestar a la pregunta.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



Brutal


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Mar 2022)

Necro Mancer no da abasto con las esquelas


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Anonymous dice que está trabajando en un volcado de datos que 'hará volar a Rusia'.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Steiner está a punto de lanzar su ofensiva en las afueras de Berlín y cambiará toda la guerra.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Azov informa que hundió una lancha patrullera clase Raptor rusa en Mariupol



Grandioso, la marina hace acto de presencia, ardo en deseos de ver su número circense. Será tan bueno como el de el ejército y la fuerza aérea?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



Enorme si es cierto: 9.861 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y 16.153 heridos según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso (en Komsomolskaya Pravda). Esto casi equivale a las pérdidas durante una década en Afganistán y es más del doble de los soldados estadounidenses perdidos en Irak.
https://t.co/jNxjhwRgm3

Los analistas usanos no estan dando credito con estas cifras, supongo que el Pentagono si debe estar al tanto


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



Lo pongo en el hilo de los follaputins para tocarles la moral y sus ridículos cojoncillos


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

La OTAN sigue reforzando el frente Este


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> hijosdeputa, hay que decirlo más


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Destrucción de la infantería enemiga por el Regimiento Azov


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La OTAN sigue reforzando el frente Este



pocas me parecen


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Otro T-90


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Enorme si es cierto: 9.861 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y 16.153 heridos según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso (en Komsomolskaya Pravda). Esto casi equivale a las pérdidas durante una década en Afganistán y es más del doble de los soldados estadounidenses perdidos en Irak.
> Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»
> 
> Los analistas usanos no estan dando credito con estas cifras, supongo que el Pentagono si debe estar al tanto



Con el caos que tienen los rusos, me juego pincho de tortilla y caña a que los datos son de hace una semana.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Algo se cuece en Kiev y alrededores. Soy un pesado, lo sé, pero ese saliente ruso tan expuesto....



Puede ser que tengan constancia de ruskies quintacolumnistas de verdad que estén operando en la ciudad, puede ser que los ukras estén usando los equipos de visión nocturna y no quieran matar a los suyos en un error, puede ser....., etc. Pueden ser mil cosas. Pero es verdad que da la sensación de que algo va a ocurrir.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



fijo que son la mitad de las reales

pero bueno, vamos a creernoslas


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Mar 2022)

La HORDA va de ridículo histórico en ridículo histórico. Tanta propaganda sobre el declive de occidente cuando la realidad es que el único imperio realmente decadente del planeta es LA HORDA


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Así ha de ser, amigos. Aunque yo lo subiría al 33%









U.K.’s Johnson Pushes to Make Nuclear 25% of 2050 Power Mix







www.bloomberg.com


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

alguno ha posteado hace 5 minutos que los rusos no pierden tanques. Desde entonces llevamos 2 confirmaciones:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

MENUDA PARANOIA NUCLERA QUE TIENEN TODOS
NI CASO | SI NO ERA RADIACTIVA LA " CALIMA " ESA DEL OTRO DIA . NO CREO QUE VAYA A HABER NADA NUCLER REAL








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me












Archillect @archillect 2h

 
5:43 p. m. · 21 mar. 2022·Archillect


Mar 21, 2022 · 4:43 PM UTC


​


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Están reventando Mariupol a lo loco. No van a dejar nada en pie.

_«Los rusos están conduciendo caóticamente el fuego enemigo, los aviones enemigos están lanzando bombas a la infraestructura de Mariupol. Fábricas destruidas, empresas industriales que proporcionaban trabajo a los ciudadanos y permitían realizar el comercio internacional. Por lo tanto, los invasores están tratando de destruir la economía de Ucrania.»

_


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Con el caos que tienen los rusos, me juego pincho de tortilla y caña a que los datos son de hace una semana.



Se dice que si una unidad tiene un 10% o mas de bajas esta inoperativa. Por esa razon han tenido que parar y esta rascando reservas por todos los lados


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *26.000 bajas según tabloide ruso pro-putin*



Perdona @txusky_g que soy subnormal y no te cité bien en el otro hilo


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

El Batallón Azov no se rinde y sigue repartiendo estopa también.

_«Destrucción del regimiento de infantería de los invasores»

_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Un alto funcionario de la OTAN advierte que Bielorrusia está "preparando el entorno para justificar una ofensiva bielorrusa contra Ucrania y el despliegue inminente de armas nucleares rusas en Bielorrusia"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*EL CAUDILLO SUPREMO ZELENSKY VIVE
*
*LA LUCHA SIGUE *


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

En esta guerra pienso que se ha reducido bastante el ratio histórico ese que se comenta de 1:3.
Desde la barra del bar, y con mi palillo mordisqueado entre los dientes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".

_Misiles Hipersonicos 

para mi son Hadas de Los Bosques Eslavos _



















misil hipersonico




fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si son de verdad indetectables o no realmente no lo sabemos aquí nadie. Solo los operadores de los pocos radares que les quedan (si queda alguno vivo) a los Ucranianos o los radares al otro lado de la frontera de la OTAN (aerotransportados o basados en tierra) lo pueden saber.
> 
> Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".
> 
> ...


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> En esta guerra pienso que se ha reducido bastante el ratio histórico ese que se comenta de 1:3.
> Desde la barra del bar, y con mi palillo mordisqueado entre los dientes.



El desastre logístico ruso también parece extenderse a la sanidad militar.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Están reventando Mariupol a lo loco. No van a dejar nada en pie.
> 
> _«Los rusos están conduciendo caóticamente el fuego enemigo, los aviones enemigos están lanzando bombas a la infraestructura de Mariupol. Fábricas destruidas, empresas industriales que proporcionaban trabajo a los ciudadanos y permitían realizar el comercio internacional. Por lo tanto, los invasores están tratando de destruir la economía de Ucrania.»
> 
> _



Sí, parece que ya ha empezado. Mariupol ya ha pasado a la historia de los crímenes contra la Humanidad. Espero vivir para ver a los responsables pagar por ello.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Están reventando Mariupol a lo loco. No van a dejar nada en pie.
> 
> _«Los rusos están conduciendo caóticamente el fuego enemigo, los aviones enemigos están lanzando bombas a la infraestructura de Mariupol. Fábricas destruidas, empresas industriales que proporcionaban trabajo a los ciudadanos y permitían realizar el comercio internacional. Por lo tanto, los invasores están tratando de destruir la economía de Ucrania.»_



El último cambio de narrativa es que es mejor hacer un "pequeño" genocidio en Mariupol ahora, para que las demás ciudades de rindan fácilmente.

Recordemos:
- No va a haber invasión de ninguna manera.
- La OTAN los obligó.
- Será una operación de 72 horas sin víctimas civiles.
- Nadie decía que serían solo 72 horas, pero en una semanita el ejército Ucraniano colapsa y ya.
- Hay que arrasar Mariupol porque están los de Azov con escudos humanos.
- Hay que ejecutar a los civiles de Mariupol y Kharkov para evitar que se resistan en Kiev.
...
Próximamente:
- Es un pequeño gaseo de aviso, y lo del Anthrax ya le están llevando el tratamiento.
- Solo es una nuclear táctica.
- Había que arrasar el país completamente, porque total ya apenas quedaban edificios en pie para volver. En el fondo los ucranianos viven mejor en Polonia.
- Los objetivos iniciales de evitar que Ucrania se uniera a la OTAN o UE, y su completa des-nazificacion han sido alcanzados sin mayor contratiempo. Queda inaugurado el cráter Ucrania.

Ojalá mi pareja tuviera las mismas tragaderas que los putinianos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se dice que si una unidad tiene un 10% o mas de bajas esta inoperativa. Por esa razon han tenido que parar y esta rascando reservas por todos los lados



Ya vereis que acaban apareciendo por Ucrania hasta los negros ungungu esos que decían el otro día que querían ir a violar mujeres blancas luchar por el Kremlin


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> En esta guerra pienso que se ha reducido bastante el ratio histórico ese que se comenta de 1:3.
> Desde la barra del bar, y con mi palillo mordisqueado entre los dientes.



También lo creo. Eso son ratios cuando se intenta salvar la vida a los heridos. Aquí no se está haciendo. A Putin se la sudan sus soldados. Algo muy ruso, son salvajes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El último cambio de narrativa es que es mejor hacer un "pequeño" genocidio en Mariupol ahora, para que las demás ciudades de rindan fácilmente.
> 
> R
> Próximamente:
> ...




​


----------



## moncton (21 Mar 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Da la impresión de que la mayoría de rusos está en contra de la guerra de Putin, pero no se atreven a decirlo. Por lo menos los jóvenes. Aunque también ser que los autores del vídeo saquen solo a quien les interesa.
> 
> Según los autores, 18 personas aceptaron salir en el vídeo y 74 declinaron contestar a la pregunta.



Esto es (salvando las distancias) como el Brexit, los viejunos que solo leian tabloids y los que no tenian nada que perder votaron leave

Los jovenes, los profesionales y los que tenian expectativas buenas votaron remain


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El desastre logístico ruso también parece extenderse a la sanidad militar.



Voy a explicarlo mejor.
Pienso que en el caso de los ukras 1:3 SÍ es posible
Pienso que en el lado de los ruskies estarán más cerca del 1:2.
Vuelvo a decir que es una impresión mía sin tener NPI.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Ya vereis que acaban apareciendo por Ucrania hasta los negros ungungu esos que decían el otro día que querían ir a violar mujeres blancas luchar por el Kremlin



han pedido ayuda a libia, asi que ...


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

El jefe de los Ferrocarriles de Ucrania, Alexander Kamyshin, confirmó que no hay conexión ferroviaria entre #Ukraine y #Belarus "gracias a los trabajadores ferroviarios de Bielorrusia". De hecho, lanzaron lo que llamaron "una guerra ferroviaria" con muchos actos de sabotaje para detener el equipo ruso.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es (salvando las distancias) como el Brexit, los viejunos que solo leian tabloids y los que no tenian nada que perder votaron leave
> 
> Los jovenes, los profesionales y los que tenian expectativas buenas votaron remain



No. Eso es ir a hacer entrevistas rollo programita español que sólo pasean por el centro de Madrid y sale quien tiene ganas de chupar cámara.

La realidad luego es otra.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Aqui esta el articulo q han retirado









Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org





9861 KIA
16153 WIA
96 planes
118 helicopters

Los datos coinciden con del Orynx en el caso de aviones y helicopteros.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Enorme si es cierto: 9.861 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y 16.153 heridos según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso (en Komsomolskaya Pravda).



Es que.... por ahí deben de ir los tiros.
El ratio no llega ni siquiera a 1:2.
Aparte de la asistencia médica de los ruskies a los suyos, yo lo decía por el tipo de ataques que estaban sufriendo. Reventar tanques estando dentro no es que te dé precisamente muchas probabilidades de salir de allí simplemente "estando herido". Es más probable que la casques directamente.


----------



## Indignado (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Ya vereis que acaban apareciendo por Ucrania hasta los negros ungungu esos que decían el otro día que querían ir a violar mujeres blancas luchar por el Kremlin



Estos cuando vean el percal se vienen a España a pedir paguita y dar cariño a nuestras charos 

En fin que me han dicho las putinas que las sanciones no les afectan ..


----------



## César Borgia (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Polonia ha comenzado los preparativos para contrarrestar un posible ataque de Rusia, dice el embajador de Ucrania según los medios ucranianos.


----------



## favelados (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> En esta guerra pienso que se ha reducido bastante el ratio histórico ese que se comenta de 1:3.
> Desde la barra del bar, y con mi palillo mordisqueado entre los dientes.



Puede ser, en una guerra convencional hay un uso masivo de la artillería y muchos de los heridos son de metralla no de bala, aquí el uso de la artillería por los ucranianos es más limitado y selectivo puede que la relación heridas de bala/metralla no sea la misma y eso afecte a la relación muertos/ bajas totales


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Es que.... por ahí deben de ir los tiros.
> El ratio no llega ni siquiera a 1:2.
> Aparte de la asistencia médica de los ruskies a los suyos, yo lo decía por el tipo de ataques que estaban sufriendo. Reventar tanques estando dentro no es que te dé precisamente muchas probabilidades de salir de allí simplemente "estando herido". Es más probable que la casques directamente.



Precisamente hoy hablábamos, creo q esta mañana, de que parecia que los rusos tenian menos perdidas de tanques (yo comente que los frentes estan estancados), pero mas de BTR y vehiculos de infanteria. 
En un vehiculo de infanteria suelen ir de 8 a 12 tios, es la unica forma que tiene rusia de mover tropas, ya que apenas dispone de camiones, por eso las cifras son tal altas de muertos


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia ha comenzado los preparativos para contrarrestar un posible ataque de Rusia, dice el embajador de Ucrania según los medios ucranianos.



no pueden con ucrania y se van a meter con polonia??

qué pasa? que si no se mete la otan no pueden retirarse sin más?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Es que.... por ahí deben de ir los tiros.
> El ratio no llega ni siquiera a 1:2.
> Aparte de la asistencia médica de los ruskies a los suyos, yo lo decía por el tipo de ataques que estaban sufriendo. Reventar tanques estando dentro no es que te dé precisamente muchas probabilidades de salir de allí simplemente "estando herido". Es más probable que la casques directamente.



Aqui dice que se les deben de morir los heridos a mansalva, aparte de no disponer logistica, no me gustaria caer herido y q me tratase un medico ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

A partir de las 20:00 horas del 21 de marzo, los defensores ucranianos rechazaron nueve ataques de las fuerzas fascistas rusas en la región de Donetsk. Pérdidas enemigas: 
personal - 59 
tanques - 11 destruidos, 1 dañado 
BMP - 8 
MT-LB - 1 
sistemas de artillería - 2 
vehículos militares - 4 
Sistema de interferencia EW "Leer 3" - 1 
aviones - 2

Ostras vaya carniceria


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui dice que se les deben de morir los heridos a mansalva, aparte de no disponer logistica, no me gustaria caer herido y q me tratase un medico ruso



Es que fíjate qué tipos de ataques hemos visto en el hilo: STUGNAs, JAVELINs, aviones y helicópteros derribados, _dronazos_, artillería afinada con drones, camiones quemados, etc.
¿Cuántos de los heridos serán sólo de bala o de metralla?
Me da que entre los heridos hay mucho amputado, que va a acabar muriendo también.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Es que fíjate qué tipos de ataques hemos visto en el hilo: STUGNAs, JAVELINs, aviones y helicópteros derribados, _dronazos_, artillería afinada con drones, camiones quemados, etc.
> ¿Cuántos de los heridos serán sólo de bala o de metralla?
> Me da que entre los heridos hay mucho amputado, que va a acabar muriendo también.



Si hace unos dias uno de los extranjeros que salio vivo del ataque con misiles a la base ucraniana, decia precisamente eso, que era una guerra en la cual podias llegar y nunca ver a tu enemigo, no pegar un tiro y morir con un misil o un dron. Lo mismo les debe de estar pasando a los rusos


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Estos cuando vean el percal se vienen a España a pedir paguita y dar cariño a nuestras charos
> 
> En fin que me han dicho las putinas que las sanciones no les afectan ..



Si me fijo en mi sector profesional, no hay alternativa a las empresas americanas, holandesas, alemanas, gabachas, españolas y japonesas. No, lo chino no es alternativa más allá de algún dispositivo muy puntual.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia ha comenzado los preparativos para contrarrestar un posible ataque de Rusia, dice el embajador de Ucrania según los medios ucranianos.




JAJAJJAJAJAJA. Si intentan eso se quedan sin suministros y combustible antes de llegar a la frontera polaca….


----------



## Limón (21 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pregunta: El supermercado DIA es de un ucraniano pro ruso?



SI


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

*Ayuda humanitaria. El matemático que busca la lógica en el caos de la guerra*
*1. Problemas de organización y logística*
Los expertos militares sostienen que *los problemas de Rusia en Ucrania surgen de su propia desorganización, el bajo rendimiento de sus tropas y el exceso de confianza inicial.* Rusia, el segundo ejército más poderoso después del de Estados Unidos, ha dejado al descubierto numerosas lagunas. Algunas de ellas muy básicas. Nos referimos a la falta de combustible y a las averías sufridas en numerosos vehículos militares que han ralentizado el avance de las columnas hacia Kiev. La mala logística ha provocado también la escasez de alimentos y piezas de recambio. En las redes sociales han aparecido imágenes de carros blindados rusos y vehículos abandonados o remolcados por tractores ucranianos.

Otro elemento importante es la aparente escasez de armamento. Ucrania sostiene que Rusia ha lanzado unos 900 proyectiles de precisión de largo alcance, algunos de ellos son misiles de crucero. Incluso se ha hablado de disparos de* misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal*. Estados Unidos alertó la semana pasada de que Moscú ha pedido a China el envío de armas para seguir haciendo la guerra en Ucrania, lo que podría dar una idea del desabastecimiento de cierto tipo de munición, especialmente misiles, que son más difíciles de reemplazar.

Esta tesis se sustenta en la hipótesis de que *Vladimir Putin* y sus generales habían planeado una invasión rápida de las principales ciudades del país, incluida Kiev, de unos tres o cuatro días. *“Los dirigentes rusos pensaron que podían obtener avances rápidos sin destruir áreas urbanas o tener que enfrentarse seriamente a las fuerzas ucranianas”, *ha dicho* Michael Kofman,* director de estudios sobre Rusia en el think tank CNA. Sin embargo, la eficacia de los ucranianos, que volaron varios puentes de acceso a la capital, entorpecieron el objetivo de los mandos militares rusos.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha resaltado otro dato,* la caída del sistema de comunicaciones encriptadas* del Ejército ruso propició que sus tropas comenzaran a usar teléfonos abiertos y radios analógicas, lo que a la postre las convierte en objetivos más vulnerables a ser interceptadas por el enemigo.

*2. Baja moral rusa, batalla patriótica ucraniana*
Muchos soldados rusos se han visto lanzados a una invasión después de pasar varias semanas bajo la nieve en Bielorrusia, donde se desplazaron inicialmente para llevar a cabo maniobras militares conjuntas. Según testimonios de prisioneros rusos, éstos no habían sido informados de que la *“operación especial militar”* supondría entregarse a fondo con el objetivo de matar a soldados y población civil ucraniana. *“*Buena parte de las fuerzas rusas en la frontera no tenían idea de lo que estaban haciendo. Algunos pensaron que iban a hacer entrenamientos”, ha dicho *Philip Breedlove, ex comandante de la OTAN*. “Cuando llegaron y descubrieron lo que en realidad estaban haciendo, hubo sorpresa, consternación”. Además, miles de ciudadanos rusos tienen familia en Ucrania o son descendientes de familias de este país. Por tanto, no es extraño suponer que para muchos rusos esta guerra es un combate entre hermanos iniciada por Moscú.

Además, la visión geopolítica de Putin y de su círculo más cercano sobre “la amenaza existencial” que a su juicio supone una Ucrania entregada a Occidente no es compartida necesariamente por los soldados. Para muchos de ellos, la guerra contra sus vecinos no tiene justificación ni supone una amenaza para la seguridad de Rusia. Todo ello se traduce en más bajas de los esperado. Aunque no hay cifras verificables, *Ucrania asegura que ha eliminado a 14.000 soldados rusos, mientras que EEUU rebaja la cifra a 7.000.*

Una manera de paliar la falta de efectividad de las tropas rusas parece ser la llamada a filas de* soldados chechenos *e incluso de fuerzas sirias, a las que Putin ayudó a ganar la guerra civil en 2015 y 2016 con el envío de tropas y aviones que pulverizaron ciudades como Alepo. También hay informaciones que apuntan a la participación de mercenarios del* Grupo Wagner*, un ejército privado propiedad del magnate ruso *Yevgeny Prigozhin*, muy cercano a Putin.

En cambio, las tropas ucranianas han sabido resistir el zarpazo ruso. No solo se han movilizado las fuerzas armadas, sino que una gran parte de la población se ha unido al Ejército para defender su país y a sus familias. Consideran que la reacción del Kremlin ha sido desproporcionada y carente de justificación.

Pese a su visible inferioridad militar, los mandos militares ucranianos han recibido ingentes cantidades de armas desde Europa y Estados Unidos. Sin ir más lejos, la semana pasada, el Gobierno de Joe Biden anunció una partida de 800 millones de dólares en armas para Ucrania, que incluye el envío de sistema anticarro y antimisiles y *drones “kamikazes” Switchblade,* que se pueden llevar en una mochila antes de ser lanzados contra el objetivo.

*3. Exceso de confianza en Moscú*
La superioridad aérea de Rusia sobre Ucrania es un dato que no se puede discutir. Entonces, *¿por qué se ha visto la infantería rusa desprotegida con cobertura aérea,* un hecho aprovechado por las tropas ucranianas para eliminar y aislar a las unidades en el frente? La respuesta de diversos analistas es que las defensas aéreas de Ucrania han sido en extremo eficaces, en parte gracias a los sistemas antiaéreos proporcionaros durante los últimos años por Estados Unidos.

Por su parte, Ucrania ha sabido aprovechar la ventaja del terreno. Las tácticas de sus comandantes les ha llevado a tomar posiciones en bosques y pueblos cerca de las rutas de transporte utilizadas por los rusos desde las que han podido lanzar ataques y *generar emboscadas como **ésta**. *Michael Kofman, director de estudios sobre Rusia en el think tank CNA, ha explicado que Ucrania ha desplegado principalmente unidades de infantería ligera para estas emboscadas, utilizando armas antitanque, los famosos y *sofisticados lanzamisiles **Javelin, convertidos en la pesadilla del Ejército ruso**, *disparados desde el hombro y equipados con cámaras de visión nocturna que pueden alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 4 kilómetros.

Cabe mencionar, además, el fracaso de uno de los cuerpos de élite de las fuerzas armadas rusas, *las unidades paracaidistas VDV, la fuerza militar rusa con mayor capacidad de movilidad y la mayor fuerza aerotransportada del mundo. *Su asalto en helicópteros al aeropuerto de Hostomel en los primeros días de la invasión, a las afueras de Kiev, fue un rotundo fracaso al verse expulsados, lo que negó a Rusia la posibilidad de crear un puente aéreo para traer tropas, equipos y suministros.

Igualmente llamativo es el número de bajas en los altos mandos militares rusos. En apenas veinte días de guerra *han sido abatidos cuatro generales*, más que en toda la* guerra rusa en Afganistán, *además de varios altos comandantes.

Por último, expertos militares destacan como error ruso *la poca confianza en la resistencia del ejército ucraniano.* Sin embargo, tal y como se ha señalado, en los últimos años ha habido un cambio de cultura militar en el Ejército ucraniano, ahora más horizontal y flexible que en el pasado, lo que le ha permitido acelerar la toma de decisiones, un factor que puede ser clave en medio de la guerra.









Los tres errores que Rusia ha cometido en la guerra de Ucrania


Moscú pensó en una guerra de tres o cuatro días y subestimó las capacidades del Ejército ucraniano




www.larazon.es


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Comunicado de prensa: Hacemos un llamado a todas las empresas que continúan operando en Rusia pagando impuestos al presupuesto del régimen criminal del Kremlin: ¡Retírense de Rusia! ¡Le damos 48 horas para reflexionar y retirarse de Rusia o de lo contrario estará bajo nuestro objetivo!


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Te estás viniendo arriba   
Por cierto, ya me gustaría. 
Yo creo que es más realista 10.000 muertos y por debajo de los 20.000 heridos, como ha afirmado el tabloide rusky.
Joder.... para una vez que dicen una verdad.....


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Sobre los muertos rusos:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Ojo, ojo


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sobre los muertos rusos:



Se me adelantó


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Se me adelantó



 lleva esto dos páginas dando vueltas. 26000 muertos en 3 semanas es una cifra BRUTAL


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Al editor le envian al gulag.. pobre hombre... o mujer


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si hace unos dias uno de los extranjeros que salio vivo del ataque con misiles a la base ucraniana, decia precisamente eso, que era una guerra en la cual podias llegar y nunca ver a tu enemigo, no pegar un tiro y morir con un misil o un dron. Lo mismo les debe de estar pasando a los rusos



Por eso se están retirando los voluntarios extranjeros.

Los voluntarios extranjeros han ido a Ucrania con un concepto en mente de la guerra como "deporte de riesgo", mucho riesgo, pero algo totalmente deportivo producto de sus experiencias militares. Se asume que puedas morir, pero también matar. Si eres infante, te enfrentas a infantería, etc. 

Error.

Esta guerra es una guerra convencional, aquí hay de todo, y encima el otro bando tiene más que el tuyo. Aquí te cae un misil y no viste nada, los enemigos piden apoyo aéreo y de ti no queda ni el recuerdo.

Aquí el afgano eres tú, pero no eres afgano ni sabes serlo. No luchas por tu tierra. No tienes el AK47 de tu padre ni la espingarda de tu abuelo. No tienes a tu tribu ni montañas de 7000 metros para esconderte.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

(Reuters) - Hay una buena posibilidad de que Irlanda se involucre en la fuerza de reacción rápida de la Unión Europea a pesar de su tradición de neutralidad militar, dijo el lunes el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores irlandés, Simon Coveney, citado por la emisora estatal RTE.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Por eso se están retirando los voluntarios extranjeros



Se retiraran de ahi, pero cambiaran la forma de combatir (algunos). Tb hace unos dias puse por aqui que ya hay equipos Delta usanos en terreno ucraniano, puse la fuente


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Un alto funcionario de la OTAN advierte que Bielorrusia está "preparando el entorno para justificar una ofensiva bielorrusa contra Ucrania y el despliegue inminente de armas nucleares rusas en Bielorrusia"



Habrá sabotaje.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sobre los muertos rusos:





Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Ojo, ojo



Por si alguno pide la fuente original, está archivado aquí: https://web.archive.org/web/20220321131726/https://www.kp.ru/online/news/4672522/

Las cifras son monstruosas, pero no me fío del todo, los ucranianos ya habían hackeado previamente otro periódico ruso y pusieron en un artículo las mismas cifras que reportaba Ucrania, rápidamente fue quitado.


¿Esto es también de la morralla? A ver si sacan ya lo bueno


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Siguen cayendo T-90




Lo güeno, güeno del paragüeno parece que tampoco funciona muy bien. Y se va a acabar antes. Aunque a Putín no le faltará el caviar, como le gusta a nuestra izmierda.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Te estás viniendo arriba
> Por cierto, ya me gustaría.
> Yo creo que es más realista 10.000 muertos y por debajo de los 20.000 heridos, como ha afirmado el tabloide rusky.
> Joder.... para una vez que dicen una verdad.....



Ojo que lo dijo *_* y va a misa: Moscú puede asumir hasta 20.000 muertos. Más se le va de las manos.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por tanto puede ser acertada la cifra de 14.000 muertos que baraja Orynx




Considerando la pulcritud con que están haciendo el conteo, incluso la cifra que ellos ofrecen puede quedarse corta en un par de miles.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia ha comenzado los preparativos para contrarrestar un posible ataque de Rusia, dice el embajador de Ucrania según los medios ucranianos.



Como a Putin se le ocurra meterse en Polonia será el acabose....


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sobre los muertos rusos:



_«Make that effectively 9,861 + 1 = 9,862, to reflect the person who dared post the truth.»_
loooooooool
Mis dieses a twittiritero.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (21 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Como a Putin se le ocurra meterse en Polonia será el acabose....



Pero no están perdiendo la guerra, tienen casi un 20-30% de material de guerra destruido, están estancados en el Este, sin logística y con el ejército al borde de quebrar? 
A ver si os aclaráis, porque ahora decís que van a invadir Polonia.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Mar 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Tener misiles hipersonicos e hipercaros, te da ventaja pero con ellos solo puedes golpear objetivos puntuales. No evita que otros misiles de crucero o balisticos enemigos, lanzados desde 400km, no impacten en tu capital en 15 min de vuelo y sin poder despegar un avion, tal como le paso a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. O le paso a USA con la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, que con el mismo argumento impidio que un pais libre se armara con misiles tan cerca.



Estos son los países con armamento nuclear y ninguno de los que están cerca de Rusia lo tienen, a pesar de que algunos están en la OTAN:









Compartición nuclear - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Sin embargo Rusia sí que tiene misiles nucleares en pleno corazón de Europa:















Los misiles con capacidades nucleares que Rusia está desplegando en Kaliningrado, el enclave que tiene en plena Unión Europea - BBC News Mundo


El despliegue de misiles balísticos con capacidades nucleares en el enclave ruso de Kaliningrado este fin de semana ha encendido las señales de alarma en los países del Báltico así como entre los otros miembros de la OTAN. ¿Qué busca Moscú con la medida?




www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Pero no están perdiendo la guerra, tienen casi un 20-30% de material de guerra destruido, están estancados en el Este, sin logística y con el ejército al borde de quebrar?
> A ver si os aclaráis, porque ahora decís que van a invadir Polonia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Los Polacos y otros paises ayer comentaron que iban a enviar tropas a la frontera ucraniana para liberar recursos y que fueran al frente dichas tropas ucranianas que estaban estacionadas, eso le debe de haber sentado mal a Putler


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Enorme si es cierto: 9.861 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y 16.153 heridos según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso (en Komsomolskaya Pravda). Esto casi equivale a las pérdidas durante una década en Afganistán y es más del doble de los soldados estadounidenses perdidos en Irak.
> https://t.co/jNxjhwRgm3
> 
> Los analistas usanos no estan dando credito con estas cifras, supongo que el Pentagono si debe estar al tanto



Parece que no pueda ser pero todo apunta a este tipo de cifras. La web que recoge fotos de carros camiones y demás tenía ayer más de 1.600 vehículos eliminados identificados. Eso son màs de 80 al día con foto, sin foto serán como mínimo otros tantos asi que los rusos pueden estar perdiendo fácilmente 200 vehiculos al día, contando 5 ocupantes por vehículo ye salen 1.000 bajas (que no muertes) al día.

Una barbaridad sin parangón.


----------



## El amigo (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> lleva esto dos páginas dando vueltas. 26000 muertos en 3 semanas es una cifra BRUTAL



No creo que sean tantos.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

La Putina es capaz de salir en TV diciendo que se le han hinchado los cojones, y que ahora sí que sí abandona el modo "operación especial" para hacer una declaración formal de guerra, con discurso oficial.
Y a partir de mañana, TODOS los medios ruskies utilizando SÓLAMENTE la palabra "guerra".
Está siendo todo muy patético.
Cuando crees que ya no te pueden sorprender más......


----------



## elena francis (21 Mar 2022)

Sospecho que son bastantes más muertos de los que nos cuentan. Son muchos más de 26 K. Si dan esa cifra no te quepa duda que será reducida, y la tienen que dar porque no pueden ocultar las muertes a la opinión pública. Se le ha ido de las manos a Putin.

Espero y deseo que el escudo antimisiles de EEUU esté operativo y nos encontremos bajo su protección, el hijo de puta de Putin puede tener la idea de tirar un par de nukes para obtener la rendición incondicional de Ucrania, al estilo H.S. Truman en Japón para finiquitar la II GM.

Me mosquea además lo que han dicho en las noticias de que la UE está haciendo preparativos con pastillas de yodo y trajes NRBQ.

Pueden venir curvas. Espero equivocarme, y que antes de un desastre alguien se lleve por delante al puto sátrapa de la horda.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Los datos de Oryx son estos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Grandioso, la marina hace acto de presencia, ardo en deseos de ver su número circense. Será tan bueno como el de el ejército y la fuerza aérea?



Me sorprende que no tengan cobertura desde el mar en Mariupol ni estén planteando también un desembarco.

O eso o hay datos que desconozco.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Este asesor de Zelenskyy habla de casi el doble de muertos rusos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Mar 2022)

Memes/Montajes de Lukashenko:



Spoiler










Acabo de leer que fueron hackeados y eliminaron ya esa información. Era 9861 muertos/desaparecidos/capturados y 16153 heridos lo que ponía.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

muertos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

me parece que ucrania pilla más cerca de un montón de capitales europeas que la capital imperial del khanato, ERGO, más justificada está su incorporación a la OTAN que el que sea un satelite de la horda.



ikergutierrez dijo:


> Tener misiles hipersonicos e hipercaros, te da ventaja pero con ellos solo puedes golpear objetivos puntuales. No evita que otros misiles de crucero o balisticos enemigos, lanzados desde 400km, no impacten en tu capital en 15 min de vuelo y sin poder despegar un avion, tal como le paso a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. O le paso a USA con la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, que con el mismo argumento impidio que un pais libre se armara con misiles tan cerca.


----------



## Evangelion (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los datos de Oryx son estos



Son las cifras del gobierno de Ucrania.
Oryx las ve muy optimista.
Oryx da las cifras de material de guerra.
Aunque sean las cifras del gobierno de Ucrania viendo las que ha filtardo hoy el Kremlin, me las empiezo a creer y hasta las veo cortas ( no creo que tengan en cuenta las cifras de muertos de los "ejercitos" de Donteskt y Luganks)


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica

Teniente Mayor Ilya Sergeyevich Chernyshev


Teniente Coronel Sharshavov Alexei Vasilyevich



Pues nada, una "operación especial" muy normalita, donde en 30 días se te mueren 200 altos mandos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Son las cifras del gobierno de Ucrania.
> Oryx las ve muy optimista.
> Oryx da las cifras de material de guerra.
> Aunque sean las cifras del gobierno de Ucrania viendo las que ha filtardo hoy el Kremlin, me las empiezo a creer y hasta las veo cortas ( no creo que tengan en cuenta las cifras de muertos de los "ejercitos" de Donteskt y Luganks)



Las cifras dadas por Rusia de aviones y helicopteros caidos coinciden con las de Oryx. Este tio, creo q es turco, contabiliza usando los materiales q le envia la gente y con los numeros de serie, por lo que a nivel de material es muy creible, en su web tiene mogollon de fotos y dia a dia contabiliza las bajas diarias.

Las bajas humanas, no se de donde las obtendra


----------



## Covaleda (21 Mar 2022)

Muertos.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ya van avisando. Iremos viendo niveles de destrucción en Mariupol más cercanos a Hiroshima que a Grozni, y sin usar nukes (por ahora).

_«Khodakovsky: destruiremos el potencial industrial de Mariupol»_


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Entro a ver la propaganda del pravda en inglés y es DELIRANTE el nivel de manipulación. ACOJONA de veras. Si mueren 20 personas por un misil ruso la culpa es que lo tiraron los ucranianos. El ataque al shopping center era porque estaba lleno de militares. Por cierto en 2022 vienen las armas guenas, LAS GUENAS DE VERDAD.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

V los lagartos, nos han tenido engañados. Ya lo aviso kasparov









Kasparov: "Putin quiere gobernar como Stalin y vivir como Abramovich"


El ex campeón de ajedrez, y uno de los principales opositores de Putin, pide que los rusos "anulen su papeleta" para que "al menos estos votos no vayan a Rusia Unida".




www.publico.es







Karamba dijo:


> Ya van avisando. Iremos viendo niveles de destrucción en Mariupol más cercanos a Hiroshima que a Grozni, y sin usar nukes (por ahora).
> 
> _«Khodakovsky: destruiremos el potencial industrial de Mariupol»_


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se retiraran de ahi, pero cambiaran la forma de combatir (algunos). Tb hace unos dias puse por aqui que ya hay equipos Delta usanos en terreno ucraniano, puse la fuente



Realmente no me acabo de fiar de aquel post que pegaste. Que ande el Team 6 por Ucrania suena muy a película.

El Team 6 es famosa en EEUU por un tal Richard Mancinko, el supuesto creador del Team. A partir de ahí se han hecho multitud de libros al respecto por lo que son como una leyenda entre los army fans.

Yo dudo mucho que metan al equipo más valioso de los Seal pudiendo mandar Blackwaters.
Un Seal cuesta una pasta de criar como para que se lo cepille un ruso ciego de alcohol barato.


----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> (Reuters) - Hay una buena posibilidad de que Irlanda se involucre en la fuerza de reacción rápida de la Unión Europea a pesar de su tradición de neutralidad militar, dijo el lunes el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores irlandés, Simon Coveney, citado por la emisora estatal RTE.



Irlanda a la Eurofor, Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN... a este paso los rusos van a conseguir que Andorra y San Marino se apunten al carro.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Irlanda a la Eurofor, Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN... a este paso los rusos van a conseguir que Andorra y San Marino se apunten al carro.



jajaja
Me imagino al Papa Francisco encargando F35's para el Vaticano.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Irlanda a la Eurofor, Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN... a este paso los rusos van a conseguir que Andorra y San Marino se apunten al carro.



Irlanda? Esos tienen un CASA de patrulla marítima y unos pocos helicópteros. No tienen fuerzas armadas, solo un cuerpo testimonial que hace labores SAR y alguna otra cosa.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Realmente no me acabo de fiar de aquel post que pegaste. Que ande el Team 6 por Ucrania suena muy a película.
> 
> El Team 6 es famosa en EEUU por un tal Richard Mancinko, el supuesto creador del Team. A partir de ahí se han hecho multitud de libros al respecto por lo que son como una leyenda entre los army fans.
> 
> ...



A mi tb me parecio muy extraño y mas que lo hagan publico, pero a saber .... yo en su momento en la primera guerra del golfo, semanas antes de comenzar el combate ya se decia que habia unidades por detras de las lineas enemigas y no daba credito y asi fue

nunca sabremos que se esta cocinando por ahi


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irlanda? Esos tienen un CASA de patrulla marítima y unos pocos helicópteros. No tienen fuerzas armadas, solo un cuerpo testimonial que hace labores SAR y alguna otra cosa.



Meteran carne, de hecho suelen ofrecer cascos azules a la ONU


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Meteran carne, de hecho suelen iorecer cascos azules a la ONU



Pero poco, ellos se ahorran gastar en Defensa porque UK los castró militarmente desde su nacimiento y tampoco están expuestos. En eso tienen suerte. Mandarán algún grupo pequeño de gente a labores de interposición y esas cosas. Irlanda tiene el récord mundial de Nobel de la Paz por habitante. En muchos casos tras liarla ellos antes , pero bueno, record es.


----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irlanda? Esos tienen un CASA de patrulla marítima y unos pocos helicópteros. No tienen fuerzas armadas, solo un cuerpo testimonial que hace labores SAR y alguna otra cosa.



¿Seguro? ¿No se habrá hecho usted un pequeño lío con Islandia?


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Mar 2022)

AMENAZAS NUCLEARES EN LA TELEVISIÓN RUSA

En caso de que la OTAN intervenga con un contingente de paz


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno el NyT da credibilidad al uso de armas nucleares tácticas en ucrania









The Smaller Bombs That Could Turn Ukraine Into a Nuclear War Zone


Military experts say a new generation of nuclear weapons has raised the risk that Mr. Putin might introduce less destructive atomic arms into the battlefields in and around Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com






In destructive power, the behemoths of the Cold War dwarfed the American atomic bomb that destroyed Hiroshima. Washington’s biggest test blast was 1,000 times as large. Moscow’s was 3,000 times. On both sides, the idea was to deter strikes with threats of vast retaliation — with mutual assured destruction, or MAD. The psychological bar was so high that nuclear strikes came to be seen as unthinkable.

Today, both Russia and the United States have nuclear arms that are much less destructive — their power just fractions of the Hiroshima bomb’s force, their use perhaps less frightening and more thinkable.

Concern about these smaller arms has soared as Vladimir V. Putin, in the Ukraine war, has warned of his nuclear might, has put his atomic forces on alert and has had his military carry out risky attacks on nuclear power plants. The fear is that if Mr. Putin feels cornered in the conflict, he might choose to detonate one of his lesser nuclear arms — breaking the taboo set 76 years ago after Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
Analysts note that Russian troops have long practiced the transition from conventional to nuclear war, especially as a way to gain the upper hand after battlefield losses. And the military, they add, wielding the world’s largest nuclear arsenal, has explored a variety of escalatory options that Mr. Putin might choose from.
“The chances are low but rising,” said Ulrich Kühn, a nuclear expert at the University of Hamburg and the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “The war is not going well for the Russians,” he observed, “and the pressure from the West is increasing.”
Mr. Putin might fire a weapon at an uninhabited area instead of at troops, Dr. Kühn said. In a 2018 study, he laid out a crisis scenario in which Moscow detonated a bomb over a remote part of the North Sea as a way to signal deadlier strikes to come.
“It feels horrible to talk about these things,” Dr. Kühn said in an interview. “But we have to consider that this is becoming a possibility.”
Washington expects more atomic moves from Mr. Putin in the days ahead. Moscow is likely to “increasingly rely on its nuclear deterrent to signal the West and project strength” as the war and its consequences weaken Russia, Lt. Gen. Scott D. Berrier, director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, told the House Armed Services Committee on Thursday.
President Biden is traveling to a NATO summit in Brussels this week to discussthe Russian invasion of Ukraine. The agenda is expected to include how the alliance will respond if Russia employs chemical, biological, cyber or nuclear weapons.
James R. Clapper Jr., a retired Air Force general who served as President Barack Obama’s director of national intelligence, said Moscow had lowered its bar for atomic use after the Cold War when the Russian army fell into disarray. Today, he added, Russia regards nuclear arms as utilitarian rather than unthinkable.
“They didn’t care,” Mr. Clapper said of Russian troops’ risking a radiation release earlier this month when they attacked the Zaporizhzhia nuclear reactor site — the largest not only in Ukraine but in Europe. “They went ahead and fired on it. That’s indicative of the Russian laissez-faire attitude. They don’t make the distinctions that we do on nuclear weapons.”
Mr. Putin announced last month that he was putting Russian nuclear forces into “special combat readiness.” Pavel Podvig, a longtime researcher of Russia’s nuclear forces, said the alert had most likely primed the Russian command and control system for the possibility of receiving a nuclear order.
It’s unclear how Russia exerts control over its arsenal of less destructive arms. But some U.S. politicians and experts have denounced the smaller weapons on both sides as threatening to upend the global balance of nuclear terror.


For Russia, military analysts note, edgy displays of the less destructive arms have let Mr. Putin polish his reputation for deadly brinkmanship and expand the zone of intimidation he needs to fight a bloody conventional war.

“Putin is using nuclear deterrence to have his way in Ukraine,” said Nina Tannenwald, a political scientist at Brown University who recently profiledthe less powerful armaments. “His nuclear weapons keep the West from intervening.”

A global race for the smaller arms is intensifying. Though such weapons are less destructive by Cold War standards, modern estimates show that the equivalent of half a Hiroshima bomb, if detonated in Midtown Manhattan, would kill or injure half a million people.

The case against these arms is that they undermine the nuclear taboo and make crisis situations even more dangerous. Their less destructive nature, critics say, can feed the illusion of atomic control when in fact their use can suddenly flare into a full-blown nuclear war. A simulation devised by experts at Princeton University starts with Moscow firing a nuclear warning shot; NATO responds with a small strike, and the ensuing war yields more than 90 million casualties in its first few hours.

No arms control treaties regulate the lesser warheads, known sometimes as tactical or nonstrategic nuclear weapons, so the nuclear superpowers make and deploy as many as they want. Russia has perhaps 2,000, according to Hans M. Kristensen, director of the Nuclear Information Project at the Federation of American Scientists, a private group in Washington. And the United States has roughly 100 in Europe, a number limited by domestic policy disputes and the political complexities of basing them among NATO allies, whose populations often resist and protest the weapons’ presence.

Russia’s atomic war doctrine came to be known as “escalate to de-escalate” — meaning routed troops would fire a nuclear weapon to stun an aggressor into retreat or submission. Moscow repeatedly practiced the tactic in field exercises. In 1999, for instance, a large drill simulated a NATO attack on Kaliningrad, the Russian enclave on the Baltic Sea. The exercise had Russian forces in disarray until Moscow fired nuclear arms at Poland and the United States.

Dr. Kühn of the University of Hamburg said the defensive training drills of the 1990s had turned toward offense in the 2000s as the Russian army regained some of its former strength.

Concurrent with its new offensive strategy, Russia embarked on a modernization of its nuclear forces, including its less destructive arms. As in the West, some of the warheads were given variable explosive yields that could be dialed up or down depending on the military situation.

A centerpiece of the new arsenal was the Iskander-M, first deployed in 2005. The mobile launcher can fire two missiles that travel roughly 300 miles. The missiles can carry conventional as well as nuclear warheads. Russian figures put the smallest nuclear blast from those missiles at roughly a third that of the Hiroshima bomb.

Before the Russian army invaded Ukraine, satellite images showed that Moscow had deployed Iskander missile batteries in Belarus and to its east in Russian territory. There’s no public data on whether Russia has armed any of the Iskanders with nuclear warheads.

Nikolai Sokov, a former Russian diplomat who negotiated arms control treaties in Soviet times, said that nuclear warheads could also be placed on cruise missiles. The low-flying weapons, launched from planes, ships or the ground, hug the local terrain to avoid detection by enemy radar.

From inside Russian territory, he said, “they can reach all of Europe,” including Britain.

Over the years, the United States and its NATO allies have sought to rival Russia’s arsenal of lesser nuclear arms. It started decades ago as the United States began sending bombs for fighter jets to military bases in Belgium, Germany, Italy, Turkey and the Netherlands. Dr. Kühn noted that the alliance, in contrast to Russia, does not conduct field drills practicing a transition from conventional to nuclear war.

In 2010, Mr. Obama, who had long advocated for a “nuclear-free world,” decided to refurbish and improve the NATO weapons, turning them into smart bombs with maneuverable fins that made their targeting highly precise. That, in turn, gave war planners the freedom to lower the weapons’ variable explosive force to as little as 2 percent of that of the Hiroshima bomb.

The reduced blast capability made breaking the nuclear taboo “more thinkable,” Gen. James E. Cartwright, a vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under Mr. Obama, warned at the time. He nonetheless backed the program because the high degree of precision lowered the risk of collateral damage and civilian casualties. But after years of funding and manufacturing delays, the refurbished bomb, known as the B61 Model 12, is not expected to be deployed in Europe until next year, Mr. Kristensen said.
The steady Russian buildups and the slow American responses prompted the Trump administration to propose a new missile warhead in 2018. Its destructive force was seen as roughly half that of the Hiroshima bomb, according to Mr. Kristensen. It was to be deployed on the nation’s fleet of 14 ballistic missile submarines.

While some experts warned that the bomb, known as the W76 Model 2, could make it more tempting for a president to order a nuclear strike, the Trump administration argued that the weapon would lower the risk of war by ensuring that Russia would face the threat of proportional counterstrikes. It was deployed in late 2019.

“It’s all about psychology — deadly psychology,” said Franklin C. Miller, a nuclear expert who backed the new warhead and, before leaving public office in 2005, held Pentagon and White House posts for three decades. “If your opponent thinks he has a battlefield edge, you try to convince him that he’s wrong.”

When he was a candidate for the presidency, Joseph R. Biden Jr. called the less powerful warhead a “bad idea” that would make presidents “more inclined” to use it. But Mr. Kristensen said the Biden administration seemed unlikely to remove the new warhead from the nation’s submarines.

It’s unclear how Mr. Biden would respond to the use of a nuclear weapon by Mr. Putin. Nuclear war plans are one of Washington’s most deeply held secrets. Experts say that the war-fighting plans in general go from warning shots to single strikes to multiple retaliations and that the hardest question is whether there are reliable ways to prevent a conflict from escalating.

Even Mr. Clapper, the former director of national intelligence, said he was unsure how he would advise Mr. Biden if Mr. Putin unleashed his nuclear arms.

“When do you stop?” he asked of nuclear retaliation. “You can’t just keep turning the other cheek. At some point we’d have to do something.”

A U.S. response to a small Russian blast, experts say, might be to fire one of the new submarine-launched warheads into the wilds of Siberia or at a military base inside Russia. Mr. Miller, the former government nuclear official and a former chairman of NATO’s nuclear policy committee, said such a blast would be a way of signaling to Moscow that “this is serious, that things are getting out of hand.”

Military strategists say a tit-for-tat rejoinder would throw the responsibility for further escalation back at Russia, making Moscow feel its ominous weightand ideally keeping the situation from spinning out of control despite the dangers in war of miscalculation and accident.

In a darker scenario, Mr. Putin might resort to using atomic arms if the war in Ukraine spilled into neighboring NATO states. All NATO members, including the United States, are obliged to defend one another — potentially with salvos of nuclear warheads.

Dr. Tannenwald, the political scientist at Brown University, wondered if the old protections of nuclear deterrence, now rooted in opposing lines of less destructive arms, would succeed in keeping the peace.

“It sure doesn’t feel that way in a crisis,” she said.

David E. Sanger contributed reporting from Washington.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Seguro? ¿No se habrá hecho usted un pequeño lío con Islandia?



Yo creo que el conforero está en lo cierto. La fuerza aérea de Irlanda son básicamente helicópteros.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Seguro? ¿No se habrá hecho usted un pequeño lío con Islandia?



No. Es Irlanda. Tienen 2 Casa de patrulla marítima, unos Pilatus para que jueguen los pilotos y helicópteros. Irlanda es un poco especial, al estar apantallada por UK nunca ha tenido fuerzas armadas. Hasta se llaman "Irish air Corp" , nada de "force". Islandia igual no tiene absolutamente nada, son muy pocos y están los americanos ahí desde siempre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

* Morgellons in calima dust adhered to surfaces *
March 19, 2022








ORWELL CITY: Morgellons in calima dust adhered to surfaces


The calima dust that has affected Spain and neighboring countries contains Morgellons.




www.orwell.city





The calima dust that has affected Spain and neighboring countries this week, besides being magnetic and containing materials and metals that increase the levels of environmental electromagnetic radiation, contains what appears to be Morgellons.
A veterinarian has sent to La Quinta Columna a very interesting record in which, with her optical microscope, she has managed to see the parasites.
All the details are in the new video that *Orwell City* has prepared.



Link: Rumble



> *Ricardo Delgado: *Radiation that also boosts the signal. While we're on the subject, let's take a look at the video that a veterinarian sent us.
> *Vet: *Okay, this is the latest preparation of what we have on the cellulose tape. This is taken from a car window. And we can see that they are kind of grouped together as if they have been grouped for some unknown reason at certain points.
> I didn't drag anything here. I just put the tape on top of the glass and brought it to an area where there was no dust. And you can see, also, what I call Morgellons on the bottom and on the right side. This is at 4X.
> Let's try to see... Here you can see a little bit further on. Let's see... Here... Do you see the aggregates that are there? Because they're all crowded together. Down here you find the Morgellons. It sticks to the fingers, and it's messy. Let's see if we can catch one. See? Another one. They're kind of grouped together for no reason. They shouldn't be like that. See this? It's like this all... ...have been put together on purpose.






> I need to get a better look of this preparation, though, just in case there's something I'm missing. I have to see it without a cell phone. Because every time you pick up the phone you move a lens. Anyway.
> *Ricardo Delgado:* These are very similar images to the ones we saw with the Haxon Achilles II, which has better optics. You can see the hairs there.
> *Vet: *Looks nice. Let's see if it stays still and take a picture. Can you see it? I'll try to zoom it in a little more. I don't know if this is a Morgellon or hair, okay?






> *Ricardo Delgado:* Hair doesn't have that shape.
> *Vet:* I don't know you what it is, exactly. But... No, no, no... Look at the knots it has and how it comes out. These aren't roots. This isn't a root. Roots of this type would have more hairs on one side or the other. This is something that is, as you can see, on another plane. Because when I move it, if I focus on one thing, I don't focus on the other. I've lost. It's complicated. Don't think this is easy to focus. There we see another one. See? If you're patient... you find more of these things at the end. Have you seen it?
> *Ricardo Delgado:* I'm going to fast-forward the video a little bit.
> *Vet: *The main reason you can't see it at all is that...
> ...



If you like my articles and the videos you find here and, if you can and feel like it, you can make a *small donation*. Your support is always more than appreciated.
Follow *Orwell City on Telegram*. Thank you for reading!

—Orwellito.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

ARCONTE SOBRE RAFA NADAL

Y LA LEY CAUSA EFECTO xD




RAFA NADAL SIENTENDOLA EN EL PECHO







​


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Mar 2022)

No olvidemos que es imposible distinguir un misil con ojiva nuclear de otro que vaya cargado con purpurina. Si se identifica como _capaz_ de llevar nuke y destino a zona OTAN, se lanza la contraofensiva MAD casi automáticamente y adiós muy buenas, empieza la era de las cucarachas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

RAFA NADAL 
GENERA MIOCARDITIS AL ENTERARSE DE LOS PRECIOS DE LOS COMBUSTIBLES 
POR CULPA DE UCRAñA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Seria interesante redoblar esfuerzos en el sur para desgastar el cerco en mairupol; el norte tiene una importancia secundaria de la lista de objetivos. Alli en el sur hay capital humano bueno rebueno y no puede fenecer por falta de material, es un alcazar 2.0. El material nocturno tendria que desplegarse alli dado que en el norte el bosque es suficiente cobertura.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Los rusos parecen subnormales, otra vez les vuelven a atacar el aeropuerto. Para una ciudad que tienen y no logran asegurarla.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Sabemos como va Ukrania de bajas?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno el NyT da credibilidad al uso de armas nucleares tácticas en ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no me lo creo. Tengo las suficientes canas para recordar como era el mundo antes de la caída del Muro y esto me suena a sacar un espantajo.
Aparte de que el NYT es, bueno, pues lo que es.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra tiene más incoherencias que el coronavirus .


Si se plantea que es parte de la misma trama , todo cobra sentido .

1- Lo lógico es que los rusos hubiesen dado un golpe de estado financiando/sobornando a los generales ucranianos . El presidente sale pitando sea Zelenski o cualquier otro.
Hay otras opciones como el pucherazo que se hizo a Trump y que fue más que evidente, o simplemente una trama judicial como se hizo en España y el gobierno de Mariano Rajoy cambió de manos a los que habían perdido las elecciones .


2 - Invertir en ingeniería social . Con lo que cuesta un misil pagan el sueldo de toda la vida de Susana Griso y Jorge Javier . Podrían comprar unos canales de la tele y se hace creer a los ucranianos que los rusos quieren ir a pagarle las pensiones , se estimula el sentimiento patriótico de nación eslava recogiendo el legado de Catalina la Grande y que unidos combatirán a los occidentales, colocando de jefe de gobierno a un Zar descendiente del Zar o pariente lejano , da igual .

3 - si fallase todo lo anterior liquidar a Zelenski con un coronavirus aprovechando la epidemia y sino con un atentado a lo bestia como hicieron con el presidente Carrero Blanco y ya nadie se atrevió a contradecir a la metrópoli que se había apoderado de la soberanía española.

4 - Si otro Zelenski ocupa la vacante y siguen en las mismas , haber aprovechado la pandemia cuyos efectos en España son los mismos que si nos hubiesen bombardeado o peores . Al fin y al cabo reconstruir edificios es un revulsivo económico y da trabajo a los parados ,pero que los chinos hubiesen comprado las empresas estructurales españolas que se fueron a la quiebra , ya no tiene remedio.

5 - si la epidemia " natural " no matase a suficiente gente ( " recordemos que en España mató a más de cien mil personas " ) pues extender el virus por las ciudades ya que es muuy contagioso y muy letal . ADEMÁS ES GRATIS Y ESTÁ AL ALCANCE DE CUALQUIERA !!!!
Incluso podrían ganar pasta vendiéndoles las vacunas ya que en Ucrania no se ha vacunado casi nadie. llevaría a la población a un estado de shock y sumisión mayor que los bombardeos puesto que como estamos viendo los ucranianos jóvenes y sanos , ofrecen su vida por luchar contra los invasores y sin embargo todos los españoles se recluyeron acojonados en sus casas durante varios meses obedeciendo cualquier consigna.


6 – no sólo se ahorraría la incalculable cantidad de pasta que se gastan en armas y movilizar al ejército , sino las consecuencias económicas que occidente les ha impuesto y que pueden llevar a Rusia al desastre que por otra parte al desvelarse Rusia como un estado criminal y genocida poca solución tiene si pretende anexionar a Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ELVR (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No. Es Irlanda. Tienen 2 Casa de patrulla marítima, unos Pilatus para que jueguen los pilotos y helicópteros. Irlanda es un poco especial, al estar apantallada por UK nunca ha tenido fuerzas armadas. Hasta se llaman "Irish air Corp" , nada de "force". Islandia igual no tiene absolutamente nada, son muy pocos y están los americanos ahí desde siempre.



No, si no discuto los CASA, ni sus prácticos aunque poco vistosos OPVs. Simplemente tienen una pequeña fuerza terrestre de sólo 2 brigadas, pero con mucha experiencia en misiones de mantenimiento de paz.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (21 Mar 2022)

@elgatochimpliflinguir 









Russian Forces Score More Gains On Day 25 Of The Ukraine Operation


DEAR FRIENDS. IF YOU LIKE THIS TYPE OF CONTENT, SUPPORT SOUTHFRONT WORK : MONERO (XMR): 84eCJf22Yz39rHwoz6vf3hdcWmbCY336eAUoLXpSj1Q3boP8crzKdDq3R5f72RjFmTJBctSH6DFRuPmEaWiQP59mBzoG2sN BITCOIN (BTC): bc1qctv99yh0ewg6x5r9fy5e7lqm28t9rza4h4cy4k BITCOIN...




southfront.org


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Sabemos como va Ukrania de bajas?



Altas en material, pero como consiguen recuperar material ruso abandonado lo reutilizan y lo ponen en marcha en seguida. En hombres no lo he visto aun pero supongo que debera andar entre 2000 a 4000 (estas cifras las digo yo )


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*BATMAN
NARANJA
ORANGE*




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @elgatochimpliflinguir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONE IN 30 decian

durara mas
pero la idea


----------



## OvEr0n (21 Mar 2022)

Camino de mes de contienda y los rusos no han sido capaces de descabezar el mando ucraniano. Con la información de inteligencia premium que les estan proporcionado pinta fatal para los rusos si no consiguen neutralizar el mando. Pues pinta que ucrania esta aguantando muy bien la coordinacion de sus fuerzas.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Yo no me lo creo. Tengo las suficientes canas para recordar como era el mundo antes de la caída del Muro y esto me suena a sacar un espantajo.
> Aparte de que el NYT es, bueno, pues lo que es.



Y yo me acuerdo perfectamente que también peino alguna cana (no muchas). Era brutal la presión y sensación de doom inminente en los 80. Estaba ahí. El muro, los ametrallamientos de gente que escapaba de la DDR, los misiles intercontinentales desfilando en la plaza roja. Lo creíamos desterrado y de repente BOOM. Encima de la cara, con amenazas concretas. Da yuyu.

En el hilo de los 80 puse una canción, un hit de Alphaville, Forever Young. En la letra sueltan "Are they going to drop the bomb or not". Eso eran los 80, guerra nuclear en las listas radiofónicas.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irlanda? Esos tienen un CASA de patrulla marítima y unos pocos helicópteros. No tienen fuerzas armadas, solo un cuerpo testimonial que hace labores SAR y alguna otra cosa.




Un grano no hace granero.....pero...........




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (21 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y yo me acuerdo perfectamente que también peino alguna cana (no muchas). Era brutal la presión y sensación de doom inminente en los 80. Estaba ahí. El muro, los ametrallamientos de gente que escapaba de la DDR, los misiles intercontinentales desfilando en la plaza roja. Lo creíamos desterrado y de repente BOOM. Encima de la cara, con amenazas concretas. Da yuyu.
> 
> En el hilo de los 80 puse una canción, un hit de Alphaville, Forever Young. En la letra sueltan "Are they going to drop the bomb or not". Eso eran los 80, guerra nuclear en las listas radiofónicas.



Cada dos por tres artículos tremendos hablándonos de los SS-20 que apuntaban a las capitales de Europa etc.


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Yo no me lo creo. Tengo las suficientes canas para recordar como era el mundo antes de la caída del Muro y esto me suena a sacar un espantajo.
> Aparte de que el NYT es, bueno, pues lo que es.



De todas formas aunque ciertos sectores desdeñéis al NYT es el diario de laaaaaaaaargo con más credibilidad de todos. Pero de laaaaaaargo. Todo lo demás es basura cacareada por loros.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero poco, ellos se ahorran gastar en Defensa porque UK los castró militarmente desde su nacimiento y tampoco están expuestos. En eso tienen suerte. Mandarán algún grupo pequeño de gente a labores de interposición y esas cosas. Irlanda tiene el récord mundial de Nobel de la Paz por habitante. En muchos casos tras liarla ellos antes , pero bueno, record es.



Pero no son malos, es de suponer q tienen buen entrenamiento de los britanicos, en combate entraron (como cascos azules) en el 1961 con el Asedio de Jadotville, provocaron mas de 1300 bajas entre muertos y heridos en el Congo


----------



## [IΞI] (21 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DONE IN 30 decian
> 
> durara mas
> pero la idea



Pero nunca decaerá la moral de estos payasos globalistas, en su cabeza Rusia está a punto de caer jajajaja

cada vez me dan más puta risa 

los refugees del jilo de la Guerra de Ucrania...

es aquí donde escapan de las humillaciones y se zankean entre ellos no?  

lol


----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

China respalda a Argelia y acusa a Sánchez de dedicarse a "juegos estratégicos" en el Sáhara


Mientras desde Argel clamaban por la "traición" de España tras el cambio de postura sobre el Sáhara Occidental, su ministro de Exteriores, Ramtane Lamamra, encontró...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

La poblacion rusa ya se esta poniendo dura


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Cualquier intento de montar puentes/pontones los ucras se los vuelan


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

@Lma0Zedong.
Muy currados los memes, más teniendo en cuenta que son vídeos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Mar 2022)

Pravda Rusia.

*Cuatro razones por las que el Banco Central no protegió las reservas de Rusia en el extranjero*

¿*Y por qué era necesario almacenarlos en los países occidentales y no en otro lugar*?

Los activos del Banco Central Ruso por valor de 22 mil millones de euros, que están bajo la jurisdicción de Francia, están " inmovilizados ". Esta declaración la hizo el Ministro de Economía y Finanzas de la República Bruno Le Maire. Según él, además, el país bloqueó el dinero y los bienes de las personas con pasaporte ruso. Las sanciones individuales afectaron a 30 personas. Fueron arrestados, pero aún no quitados, bienes raíces y cuentas bancarias.

*La pregunta principal que preocupa a muchos ahora. ¿Por qué el Banco Central no pudo evitar el congelamiento de sumas tan gigantescas? ¿No podríamos haber mantenido nuestras reservas en lugares más seguros? *Oficialmente, el Banco Central no se pronuncia sobre la situación con las reservas. Como explican los expertos, el Banco Central hizo todo lo posible por salvar los ahorros. Pero el efecto de la complejidad de estas operaciones y el efecto de sorpresa, al parecer, jugaron una broma cruel

Primero, las reservas estatales son como los ahorros para pensiones. Por lo general, *se almacenan en los activos más confiables. El dólar y el euro  *son monedas mundiales que se utilizan en el 80% de las transacciones comerciales internacionales. Además, nosotros y las grandes empresas tenemos la mayor parte de las deudas denominadas en dólares y euros. Entonces, el alijo tuvo que almacenarse en ellos. Estas son las monedas más fuertes que fluctúan menos.

En segundo lugar, *mantener reservas solo en oro y efectivo es bastante estúpido.* *Es lo mismo que guardar barras o fajos de billetes debajo de la almohada*


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas ucranianas recuperando un Tigr ruso, observen los neumáticos destrozados.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Seria interesante redoblar esfuerzos en el sur para desgastar el cerco en mairupol; el norte tiene una importancia secundaria de la lista de objetivos. Alli en el sur hay capital humano bueno rebueno y no puede fenecer por falta de material, es un alcazar 2.0. El material nocturno tendria que desplegarse alli dado que en el norte el bosque es suficiente cobertura.




Mariupol no se puede salvar. Está destinada a convertirse en símbolo del martirio y el sacrificio. Por cada uno de sus mártires habrá cien voluntarios para el ejército y las milicias ucranianas. De dotarles del más moderno armamento se ocupará occidente.


Volverá a estar bajo la soberanía de Ucrania, junto a Crimea y Donbass.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cualquier intento de montar puentes/pontones los ucras se los vuelan



Parecen imágenes de un videojuego post-apocalíptico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

quizas no, pero la ocasión es propicia para desgastar duramente el cerco dado que se encontraría entre 2 fuegos: psicologicamente ya tiene un efecto inmenso, el canguelo se apodera de la horda. No un asalto blindado, sino golpear y largarse, y ver cuando se debilita la posición.



Casino dijo:


> Mariupol no se puede salvar. Está destinada a convertirse en símbolo del martirio y el sacrificio. Por cada uno de sus mártires habrá cien voluntarios para el ejército y las milicias ucranianas. De dotarles del más moderno armamento se ocupará occidente.
> 
> 
> Volverá a estar bajo la soberanía de Ucrania, junto a Crimea y Donbass.
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Otro abandonado


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui dice que se les deben de morir los heridos a mansalva, aparte de no disponer logistica, no me gustaria caer herido y q me tratase un medico ruso



Justo esto ya adelantamos aquí hace unos días. Gran hilo estamos creando señores, gracias a todos.

Una pena que el hilo oficial sea un nido de tarados mentales, así luego la fama que tiene Burbuja.

Calópez, pon orden, que tienes esto atestado de comedoritos hipersónicos.

En la invasión de Iraq los usanos tenian dos líneas de avance y una tercera de evacuación, para sacar del frente a los heridos. 

Los rusos no tienen ni siquiera una línea de avance, tienen un atasco, y los heridos hay gente que debe morir abandonada con una otitis   

Y los pocos que llegan a un quirófano los opera un médico borracho con cuchillo y tenedor.

Que asco de Vladimires paco de mierda, joder


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Irlanda a la Eurofor, Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN... a este paso los rusos van a conseguir que Andorra y San Marino se apunten al carro.



A ver. A esto se le está dando una importancia excesiva, y me explico.
En caso de ataque a un país de la UE, todos los países miembros están obligados al auxilio solidario en base al Artículo 42 del Tratado de la Unión (versión Lisboa).
Así que si atacasen Polonia, _de facto_, sería como si *todos* los países de la UE (incluidos Irlanda, Suecia, Finlandia, Austria) fuesen (casi) "países de la OTAN". Así que no sé por qué la Putina se ha puesto a amenazar a tododios gratuitamente.

Que haya nuevas "entradas" en la OTAN, realmente no cambia mucho las cosas respecto al status actual.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Este analista comenta de que estan haciendo vuelos los aviones rusos pero muy cerca de la frontera, estan debilitados y se habla de una perdida del 40% de la flota


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> jajaja
> Me imagino al Papa Francisco encargando F35's para el Vaticano.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero nunca decaerá la moral de estos payasos globalistas, en su cabeza Rusia está a punto de caer jajajaja
> 
> cada vez me dan más puta risa
> 
> ...




La federación putiniana no va a caer, va a implosionar. Y cada vez queda menos.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

El único prototipo de tanque T-80UM2 de Rusia fue destruido en Ucrania:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## p_pin (21 Mar 2022)

El bando de la UE:


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Articulo interesante que destaca el gran alto numero de generales y altos mandos caidos y la mala disciplina del ejercito ruso









‘Winging It’: Russia Is Getting Its Generals Killed on the Front Lines


Russian generals have had to lead from the front because its amateur army can’t move otherwise.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

trabajos pagados de aquella manera

*MEME MAGICIAN *


  1 hour ago






Lauren Bradley


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Me parece que ni con esas consigue que los CMs dejen de comerse las pollas en este jilo xD
> 
> hacedlo por Zelensky, así pararéis a Putin!



Te has leido el Pravda de hoy?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993792
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993793












​


----------



## Poncio (21 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cada dos por tres artículos tremendos hablándonos de los SS-20 que apuntaban a las capitales de Europa etc.



Y de los Pershing 2, que eran los que tenía la OTAN.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No hoy me apetecía más una comedia, algo de risas
> 
> este jilo es 10/10



Pues riete con la lista de bajas rusas. No creo que digas que el Pravda es fake porque te pueden llevar al gulag, ha de ser tu biblia


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El bando de la UE:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993823



Y no pide autocastrarse, dejar de conducir o comer gusanos?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​ RussiansRussiansRussiansRussians
RusRussianssRussRussRussiRussiansansiansiansians Russians​ Russians
RussiaRussiansnsRussians​ RussiansRussians





Russians
*sercorimo * @sercorimo 9 hours ago
 A must watch!!!!!Vincent Kennedy - 
The Russians R Coming II! (WW3 Prevented)

  
​

RussiansRussiansRussians 
russiansRussians​​RussiansRussiansRussians
RussiansRussians
RussiansRussiansRussians
Russians​


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No hoy me apetecía más una comedia, algo de risas
> 
> este jilo es 10/10



como eres muy vaguete te lo pongo yo, que lo han borrado ya, pero te lo traduces tu, que seguro que sabes

ale a digerir datos









Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org


----------



## GuidoVonList (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Altas en material, pero como consiguen recuperar material ruso abandonado lo reutilizan y lo ponen en marcha en seguida. En hombres no lo he visto aun pero supongo que debera andar entre 2000 a 4000 (estas cifras las digo yo )



mucha diferencia en ese caso. Los numeros son fuente de ucrania o rusa? Vi que los rusos dijeron números similares.

14.500 ucros muertos me suena que dijo una fuente rusaa 13 marzo


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

No sé si alguien ya lo ha puesto, disculpas si es así. Un hilo monumental de un tanker usano que estuvo metido en un T-80


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No me río con ninguna baja, ni rusa ni ucraniana
> 
> Pero vuestra desconexión de la realidad y la propaganda que os tragáis eso sí que me hace mucha gracia
> 
> Este jilo más que de burbuja parece de menéame



No hay desconexion, segun Rusia ha perdido mas de 25.000 soldados en menos de un mes, cerca ya de las cifras de muertos en Afganistan (hablamos de un mes). Las unidades estan bajo minimos y por eso ese estancamiento. Y esas era als cifras que se venian barajando aqui (mas o menos). Los datos vienen de Rusia, no es propaganda ni viene de lado d elos ucranianos o los usanos

Logicamente al que ha escrito el articulo se lo han debido de cargar porque han retirado inmediatamente el articulo

Ahora si no eres capaz de interpretar esas cifras, mejor estate callado, es un fracaso por parte de Rusia y aun no ha conquistado una ciudad de importancia con tanta chatrra y misiles supersonicos ni la biblia en verso


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

A todo pompero o forero paco de mier que diga una soplapollez directamente al ignore. Yo veo ya a poquísimos bots. A los tarados con pedigree los dejo que están bien para echarse unas risas.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> mucha diferencia en ese caso. Los numeros son fuente de ucrania o rusa? Vi que los rusos dijeron números similares.



Pues hoy han salido cifras de bajas del mismo Pravda y son altisimas. Yo creo que se les han colado o alguien ha hecho sabotaje, pero rapidamnete lo han eliminado


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este analista comenta de que estan haciendo vuelos los aviones rusos pero muy cerca de la frontera, estan debilitados y se habla de una perdida del 40% de la flota



eso no puede ser

o sí??


----------



## lowfour (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los que justificáis torturas, incluso a civiles... ratas de mierda
> 
> Vete a chuparla payaso con multi, si me citas otra vez ignore



En 5 minutos vas al ignore por ser la ciberputita más retrasada del call center. Los cinco minutos te los doy para que insultes como una mona en celo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> eso no puede ser
> 
> o sí??



Segun Pravda habian perdido unos 96 aviones y unos 118 helicopteros, puede ser un tercio quizas mas los averiados , podria ser real ....


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Segun Pravda habian perdido unos 96 aviones y unos 118 helicopteros, puede ser un tercio quizas mas los averiados , podria ser real ....



pues nada, que pasen a los misiles hipersonicos esos


joder, les está saliendo cara de cojones la guerra esta
y ya no solo en armamento, en quedar como un país de tercera sobre todo

en lugar de decir, has quedao como cagancho en almagro, vamos a decir, como putin en ucrania


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estáis aquí escondidos porque os humillan joder... qué me estás contando
> 
> En el otro hilo hay gente que son militares, gente que sabe, se suben mapas y los reportes o análisis están a otro nivel
> 
> ...



Y tu vienes a sacarnos de nuestro error, a que si??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes de este hilo dan un profundo asco. Niños atados a farolas junto sus padres, les han bajado los pantalones.

Espero que paguen por ello, este donde esten. Las guerras sacan a relucir toda la mala baba de la gente. En este foro hay muchísimos a los que no me acercaría ni con un palo en caso de un conflicto.

Esto y las bromitas con fotos de soldados muertos me dan arcadas.









Se dispara la venta de Cinta Americana en Ucrania


https://twitter.com/Youblacksoul/status/1505317987041034241 Zerensky nobel de la paz. EDITO. HAN SUSPENDIDO LA CUENTA DE TWITER, POR LO QUE LOS VIDEOS YA NO ESTÁN. CENSURA.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Las imágenes de este hilo dan un profundo asco. Niños atados a farolas junto sus padres, les han bajado los pantalones.
> 
> Espero que paguen por ello, este dondecesten.
> 
> ...



Invades un país, lo destrozas y provocas que 3,5 millones de sus mujeres y niños se vayan … poco me parece.


----------



## Agropecuario (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No, vengo a echar unas risas, eso sí si queréis tener una visión menos sesgada de lo que está pasando recomiendo el otro hilo
> 
> Hay más nivel y más debate



Ok, mensaje recibido.

Ya puedes volver al hilo adecuado a tu nivel intelectual, que ya sabes lo que dicen ....


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estáis aquí escondidos porque os humillan joder... qué me estás contando
> 
> En el otro hilo hay gente que son militares, gente que sabe, se suben mapas y los reportes o análisis están a otro nivel
> 
> ...



en serio dudas de los datos de Pravda, el panfleto de Putin?? jojojo eres mas subnormal de lo que imaginaba en fin ..... ale al ignore


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No, vengo a echar unas risas, eso sí si queréis tener una visión menos sesgada de lo que está pasando recomiendo el otro hilo
> 
> Hay más nivel y más debate



Con vuestro lider Zhukov repartiendo cátedra









Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora


Diciembre: Jajaja, que dice ese viejo choto de Biden de una invasión, ya están los occidentales histéricos con su típico "que vienen los rusos" Kiev es la Covadonga de Rusia y jamás atacaría a una nación hermana. Enero: Se trata de ejercicios militares, Rusia está amenazada y se encuentra en...




www.burbuja.info





Claro que, la hemeroteca pasa factura.

Por cierto, ¿no me habias ignorado? puedo ver tus mensajes.

Conste que me da igual. No tengo nada en contra de los pro rusos. Ni soy pro otan. No me lo tomo de forma tan personal como vosotros.


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Marinka.
Ruskies lanzando morteros:


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Con vuestro lider Zhukov repartiendo cátedra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese hilo es un descojone, que risas con los owneds que recopilais de los pro rusos, cabrones.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

La empresa de defensa "Uralvagonzavod" suspendió el trabajo debido a la falta de componentes de fabricación extranjera Uralvagonzavod es la única empresa rusa que ensambla en serie tanques, en particular, los modernos T-90 que se alinearon en #Ukraine


----------



## Karamba (21 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica

Teniente Mayor Vladimir Zozulin




Teniente Andrey Yurkov


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No, ya ves que no.
> 
> Yo tampoco soy pro-ruso... pero sí antiotan, antiglobalismo y anti 2030.



Bueno, en lo ultimo podemos estar de acuerdo.

Por cierto, me gustaria que en este hilo no se insultara a los pro rusos, al igual que ocurre en el hilo de Guerra de Ucrania que ya sueltas una noticia no verificada por RT y Sputnik fact checkers y ya te llueven 4 citas llamandote genocida o avisandote de que estas en el ignore por propagandista/troll.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No sé si alguien ya lo ha puesto, disculpas si es así. Un hilo monumental de un tanker usano que estuvo metido en un T-80



Que bueno


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

*¿Por qué Occidente no puede admitir que Ucrania está ganando?*









Why Can’t the West Admit That Ukraine Is Winning?


America has become too accustomed to thinking of its side as stymied, ineffective, or incompetent.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bueno, en lo ultimo podemos estar de acuerdo.
> 
> Por cierto, me gustaria que en este hilo no se insultara a los pro rusos, al igual que ocurre en el hilo de Guerra de Ucrania que ya sueltas una noticia no verificada por RT y Sputnik fact checkers y ya te llueven 4 citas llamandote genocida o avisandote de que estas en el ignore por propagandista/troll.



Te veo siempre demasiado diplomatico y comprensivo con ellos en otros hilos. Un dia te daras cuenta de que los turco-mongoles en la bondad solo ven debilidad, los interpretas erroneamente desde el prisma europeo occidental, pero ellos no perciben la realidad asi. En ese sentido los rusos tiran bastante al moro.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

“Rusia continúa desplegando reservas de baja calidad, incluidos elementos de apoyo de combate y unidades de baja preparación del Distrito Militar del Este, para reemplazar las pérdidas en las unidades de primera línea”.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Invades un país, lo destrozas y provocas que 3,5 millones de sus mujeres y niños se vayan … poco me parece.



Qué cojones sabrás lo que han hecho. Que culpa tienen los niños para ser vejados e intimidados.




En el frente luchan y mueren los soldados y en la retaguardia los más canallas y cobardes imponen su ley. Pasa en todas las guerras.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Desadaptado Dimensional
> 
> Si no puedes ver que este tío está más colgado que mis huevos... no sé quien tiene el problema aquí



Venga ya hombre, a otro se la colaras a mi no. Que vienes a este hilo a hacerte el ternero degollado, y por el otro vas a saco contra el que no sigue la version oficial de la narrativa del Kremlin, sin acritud alguna, pero asi te lo digo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Sabemos como va Ukrania de bajas?



Los soldados ucranianos no sacan fotos de sus bajas por lo que es más difícil saber qué pierden ellos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: Estados Unidos ve fallas con las municiones guiadas de precisión de #Russia - "un número no insignificante de fallas" “No se lanzan o no alcanzan el objetivo o no detonan al contacto”, según un alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este analista comenta de que estan haciendo vuelos los aviones rusos pero muy cerca de la frontera, estan debilitados y se habla de una perdida del 40% de la flota



Para aclarar, entiendo se refieren a un 40% de la flota que tienen comprometida en esta invasión, no la total. La fuerza aérea rusa tiene unos 1500 jets, así que unos 1000 operativos, tratándose de Rusia unos 700-800 sería más realista. Les han tirado unos 80 leo, alguno será avión de transporte o apoyo. Deben de haber compronetido unos 300 aviones inicialmente,van camino de perder un tercio. Papelón de la VVS


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ya, todo esto jode mucho porque sí creo que estas "polarizaciones" son buscadas
> 
> y hay mucho forero con los que hace años que me leía y hablaba de buen rollo que ahora ya no
> 
> ...



Bueno esperemos que cuando todo esto pase (y esperemos que con la solucion menos mala para rusos y ucranianos, y resto del mundo) la lista del ignore de la gente tenga una especie de Aministia... que sino va a haber un bloqueo entre bandos una vez termine el tema... que ni en la Guerra Fria jajaja. Y es un poco estupido, porque en otros frentes seguro que estamos juntos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Creo q este es el Panzerfaust 3 aleman


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Para aclarar, entiendo se refieren a un 40% de la flota que tienen comprometida en esta invasión, no la total. La fuerza aérea rusa tiene unos 1500 jets, así que unos 1000 operativos, tratándose de Rusia unos 700-800 sería más realista. Les han tirado unos 80 leo, alguno será avión de transporte o apoyo. Deben de haber compronetido unos 300 aviones inicialmente,van camino de perder un tercio. Papelón de la VVS



Si claro se supone q es de la flota que esta operando en el conflicto


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (21 Mar 2022)

Por cierto @Desadaptado Dimensional gracias a ti la verdad que he conocido muy buenos tuiteros para este conflicto y otros asuntos


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bueno esperemos que cuando todo esto pase (y esperemos que con la solucion menos mala para rusos y ucranianos, y resto del mundo) la lista del ignore de la gente tenga una especie de Aministia... que sino va a haber un bloqueo entre bandos una vez termine el tema... que ni en la Guerra Fria jajaja. Y es un poco estupido, porque en otros frentes seguro que estamos juntos.



Yo bloqueo a los q insultan, hay proputin con los q se puede razonar


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La empresa de defensa "Uralvagonzavod" suspendió el trabajo debido a la falta de componentes de fabricación extranjera Uralvagonzavod es la única empresa rusa que ensambla en serie tanques, en particular, los modernos T-90 que se alinearon en #Ukraine



Vaya, ya no veremos más T-90. Me estaría empezando a preocupar si no supiera que es todo parte del plan


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Por cierto @Desadaptado Dimensional gracias a ti la verdad que he conocido muy buenos tuiteros para este conflicto y otros asuntos



@Desadaptado Dimensional es un lujazo tenerlo aquí


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Polonia ha comenzado a hacer los preparativos para una posible invasión rusa - Embajador de Ucrania en Polonia. La noticia llega después del aumento de los movimientos de tropas bielorrusas por la frontera polaca y ucraniana, así como de los temores sobre una invasión combinada de BEL-RU en el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Putin teme envenenamiento y reemplazó a mil trabajadores personales en febrero - the Daily Beast


----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

...y una vez acabada la propaganda...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Estados Unidos ve fallas con las municiones guiadas de precisión de #Russia - "un número no insignificante de fallas" “No se lanzan o no alcanzan el objetivo o no detonan al contacto”, según un alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.



Imagino que se refiere a proyectiles, es el mismo problema que con las bombas. Como decía en otro hilo hace tiempo, el problema de muchos ataques en zonas residenciales, especialmente en Kharkov y Chernihiv, se debe a que los rusos no tienen muchas bombas inteligentes (tener las tienen, pero me refiero que no desplegadas en este conflicto) y eso aunque no lo creais genera ataques en zonas residenciales no deseados. Ojo no digo que los rusos no estén atacando zonas residenciales para desanimar a la población que también, pero a veces son meros accidentes.

Muchos aviones rusos si os fijáis en los videos vuelan a altitudes poco apropiadas, el tema de volar asi se debe principalmente a que Rusia no tiene prácticamente bombas de precisión y por tanto tienen que tirar a "ojímetro", esto hace que tengas que volar bajo y si vuelas bajo y relativamente lento, de cualquier matorral te puede salir un nota con un Stinger, un Strela o lo que sea. Los rusos en aire suelo tienen carencias serias en:
- designación de objetivos
-armamento de precisión (bombas guiadas por láser y GPS, bombas con guía dual)
-misiles antirradiación

(Sin entrar a debatir si los sistemas de autoprotección que puedan llevar los aviones sean efectivos o no)

dañar la imagen publica de Putin tanto provocara bombardeos mas potentes y cada vez habrá mas naves modernas implicadas (algo poco deseable porque Rusia no quiere perder los pocos juguetes caros y modernos que tiene a lo tonto en un conflicto regional) y el tema es que bueno, si tienes un avión en condiciones que sea capaz de detectar un S300 pues estupendo, pero un manpad lleva guía pasiva, algo que a corta distancia es muy dificil maniobrar, por cierto, y los cazas (hasta los occidentales que van más avanzados) no tienen alertadores para esos sistemas, porque ya no es solo maniobrar, hemos visto derribos de F15 y Tornado por parte de los juzíes volando el avión a bastante altitud, pero el piloto ni se entera vamos, un misil de guía pasiva es un dolor de muelas tremendo, si te tiran un S300 o tal, los alertadores de radar están más extendidos y canta rápido, pero de lo otro no te enteras, sorprende un poco la carencia de ese tipo de bombas en Rusia para este conflicto, hace tiempo se vieron fotos de una FAB-500M-62:




(FAB-500M-62)

me cuesta creer que Rusia lleve tanto preparandose para esta guerra y no hayan preparado bombas de precision, salvo que las este guardando pero parece que no hay prácticamente en servicio, ese es el problema, recuerdo haber visto con guía láser en una foto de charly015, y el único avión que tiene una relativa capacidad de designación es el Su-34, también es verdad que si no quieres convertir Ucrania en un solar tienes que hacer ataques de mucha precision, y para eso necesitas muchísima inteligencia y reconocimiento además de armamento de precisión, eso no lo estamos viendo en mi opinion.

Hilo interesante sobre el tema:


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Sería tal "karma wins" que me haría budista


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ...y una vez acabada la propaganda...



El contenedor de casa de Zhukov al ver que Kharkiv sigue a punto de caer 1 año después


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



Quizas sea una solucion para reducir los grandes costes de Mariupol, venderan que ahi solo quedaban nazis y listo, de cara al publico interno puede funcionar. Aun asi me parece que a nivel internacional eso le va a suponer mas de un marron, sean nazis o el demonio reencarnado.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estáis aquí escondidos porque os humillan joder... qué me estás contando
> 
> En el otro hilo hay gente que son militares, gente que sabe, se suben mapas y los reportes o análisis están a otro nivel
> 
> ...




Sí, como el mariscal de campo Zurullov. Son "super-pofesionales".
Haga el favor de no ponerse más en evidencia, que luego la guerra se acaba y nos vamos a seguir acordando de qué decía cada uno.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

¿Alguna vez has oído hablar de la Brecha de Suwałki? Si Rusia alguna vez lanza un ataque directo contra la OTAN, lo más probable es que comience aquí. Es un cuello de botella entre Polonia y los estados bálticos. Cortarlo de Bielorrusia y Kaliningrado y los refuerzos de la OTAN no pueden llegar a los estados bálticos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Recomiendo seguir a este tuitero, es muy bueno, no solo para Rusia


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Quizas sea una solucion para reducir los grandes costes de Mariupol, venderan que ahi solo quedaban nazis y listo, de cara al publico interno puede funcionar. Aun asi me parece que a nivel internacional eso le va a suponer mas de un marron, sean nazis o el demonio reencarnado.



Tiene mucha más pinta a que van a simular un atentado de falsa bandera con armas químicas, o más bien con algún químico de uso común de alguna industria. Es la política de propaganda que se está siguiendo, soltar una campaña de" crimen de guerra",encubriendo el uso militar de una instalación civil.
El teatro, el Centro comercial de kiev, etc. El tema es q los rusos van adaptándose, y con el tema del centro comercial de kiev, documentaron todo antes del ataque, y lo han hecho público después de la campaña de propaganda inicial, a modo de contrapropaganda, lo que desmonta el pataleo de Zelenski. 
Viendo el patrón que han seguido los rusos hasta ahora, soportando grandes pérdidas por no aplicar política de tierra quemada, no tiene ningún sentido. Pueden utilizar medios más agresivos que los actuales, sin usar un arma indiscriminada que podría arrasar con la población civil. Esas ideas vienen de los creadores del agente naranja y otras lindezas, que desde que salió a la luz lo de los laboratorios biológicos, están con la cantinela de ataques químicos o biológicos.
Como última posibilidad, barajo que estén hasta los huevos de Azov en Mariupol, y una vez consigan sacar a la población civil, arrasen con todo lo que quede


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



Yo creo que si usa armas químicas la presión de la calle hará muy dificil a la OTAN no entrar. Y a China le costaría mucho ponerse de lado y tendrá que condenar a Rusia, aunque con los chinos ya se sabe.

Lo mismo es lo que quiere. Viendo que que está empantanado fuerza a la entrada de la OTAN, escala el conflicto, sube el tono nuclear para forzar negociación con la OTAN y salir de forma más airosa. Y luego en Rusia azuzar el antiamericanismo.

Porque hoy por hoy no tiene nada que vender más que un espantoso ridículo.


----------



## Trovador (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Tiene mucha más pinta a que van a simular un atentado de falsa bandera con armas químicas, o más bien con algún químico de uso común de alguna industria.



Es posible tambien, para nada descartable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

si la OTAN hubiera dado el visto bueno a la zona de exclusion aerea solicitada por ucrania, la horda solo hubiera llorado amargamente e ya. Derribar chatarras rusas sobre soberania ucraniana no es ningun casus beli, el turco ya le derribo chatarras al khan sobre siria.



keylargof dijo:


> Yo creo que si usa armas químicas la presión de la calle hará muy dificil a la OTAN no entrar. Y a China le costaría mucho ponerse de lado y tendrá que condenar a Rusia, aunque con los chinos ya se sabe.
> 
> Lo mismo es lo que quiere. Viendo que que está empantanado fuerza a la entrada de la OTAN, escala el conflicto, sube el tono nuclear para forzar negociación con la OTAN y salir de forma más airosa. Y luego en Rusia azuzar el antiamericanismo.
> 
> Porque hoy por hoy no tiene nada que vender más que un espantoso ridículo.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Vaya, ya no veremos más T-90. Me estaría empezando a preocupar si no supiera que es todo parte del plan



Que saquen los T-14 Armata, que quiero ver cómo se comportan frente a los "portátiles" STUGNA o los JAVELINs. A lo mejor también necesitan _cope cage.
_


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Tiene mucha más pinta a que van a simular un atentado de falsa bandera con armas químicas, o más bien con algún químico de uso común de alguna industria. Es la política de propaganda que se está siguiendo, soltar una campaña de" crimen de guerra",encubriendo el uso militar de una instalación civil.
> El teatro, el Centro comercial de kiev, etc. El tema es q los rusos van adaptándose, y con el tema del centro comercial de kiev, documentaron todo antes del ataque, y lo han hecho público después de la campaña de propaganda inicial, a modo de contrapropaganda, lo que desmonta el pataleo de Zelenski.
> Viendo el patrón que han seguido los rusos hasta ahora, soportando grandes pérdidas por no aplicar política de tierra quemada, no tiene ningún sentido. Pueden utilizar medios más agresivos que los actuales, sin usar un arma indiscriminada que podría arrasar con la población civil. Esas ideas vienen de los creadores del agente naranja y otras lindezas, que desde que salió a la luz lo de los laboratorios biológicos, están con la cantinela de ataques químicos o biológicos.
> Como última posibilidad, barajo que estén hasta los huevos de Azov en Mariupol, y una vez consigan sacar a la población civil, arrasen con todo lo que quede



Los rusos SIEMPRE soportan grandes pérdidas y SIEMPRE actúan de forma indiscriminada contra la población civil.

Try again


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El contenedor de casa de Zhukov al ver que Kharkiv sigue a punto de caer 1 año después


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los rusos SIEMPRE soportan grandes pérdidas y SIEMPRE actúan de forma indiscriminada contra la población civil.
> 
> Try again



Ya estamos con el fanboyismo. ¿Han muerto muchos civiles? Sí. ¿Se ha atacado a los civiles de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa, como objetivo militar? No, por mucho que te lo cuente la cnn y nuestros medios lacayos del tío sam. Ello no resta gravedad a la muerte de civiles, los primeros perjudicados de todas las guerras.
Os molesta el análisis objetivo, con la cabeza, no con el estómago


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La madre que los parió


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es posible tambien, para nada descartable.



Ampliando lo del centro comercial. Fotos de donde se ocultaban las unidades militares, y el vídeo del ataque publicado por el MoD ruso. Hay más vídeos donde enseñan seguimientos con drone, de unidades militares que usaban como base ese centro comercial. El propósito de mi post? Ejemplificar el hecho de que persiguen objetivos militares, como norma general, en relación a lo que he comentado en el anterior post.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Del mismo hilo, algo que siempre he pensado:


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ya estamos con el fanboyismo. ¿Han muerto muchos civiles? Sí. ¿Se ha atacado a los civiles de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa, como objetivo militar? No, por mucho que te lo cuente la cnn y nuestros medios lacayos del tío sam. Ello no resta gravedad a la muerte de civiles, los primeros perjudicados de todas las guerras.
> Os molesta el análisis objetivo, con la cabeza, no con el estómago



Así que tu sabes a ciencia cierta que ninguno del 80% de los edificios destruidos en Mariupol ha sido atacado de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa. 

Eso es lo que tu llamas análisis objetivo. Luego te quejas de que te tomamos a chufa. Es que hijo... Por lo menos los doriteros que vienen a hacer el cafre no pretenden ir dando lecciones. Tu sin embargo dices una soplapollez de barra de bar y te las das de analista sosegado y objetivo. No vales ni para cabrear y que te insultemos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Del mismo hilo, algo que siempre he pensado:



Es algo que siempre he pensado, como esas simulaciones de guerra que siempre publican abiertamente estando preocupados por ser arrasados por China o Rusia. A nivel de inteligencia no tiene ninguna logica hacer publica esa vulnerabilidad, pero sirve para justificar presupuestos, pedir subvenciones y para estimular a la industria militar. Y luego por otra parte, siempre puedes tejer una narrativa de que el rival fue "decepcionante". Asi que dos pajaros de un tiro.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así que tu sabes a ciencia cierta que ninguno del 80% de los edificios destruidos en Mariupol ha sido atacado de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa.
> 
> Eso es lo que tu llamas análisis objetivo. Luego te quejas de que te tomamos a chufa. Es que hijo... Por lo menos los doriteros que vienen a hacer el cafre no pretenden ir dando lecciones. Tu sin embargo dices una soplapollez de barra de bar y te las das de analista sosegado y objetivo. No vales ni para cabrear y que te insultemos.



De ese 80% de edificios atacados que dices, qué te hace suponer que en el 100% de las ocasiones, estaba ocupado por civiles? En un porcentaje que desconocemos así habrá sido, y en otras ocasiones habrá sido un pepino fuera de sitio, pero en un porcentaje alto habrá sido ataque a lugar con tíos atacandoles con nlaw, rpg o cualquier otra cosa, desde edificios que ya estarían desocupados. O no


Añado. Mariupol es un caso especial, se ha convertido en un sarajevo y en ese desastre puede haber pasado de todo y nada bueno. Qué puta es la guerra, que decía el artillero del helicóptero en la chaqueta metálica, o apocalypse now, ya no recuerdo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Algo que no me he cansado de repetir


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> ...te las das de analista sosegado y objetivo. No vales ni para cabrear y que te insultemos....



Eso es porque me hago viejo, y lo emocional me pesa menos desde la distancia del sofá a miles de km. del objetivo. Eso, y que me preocupan los ucranianos y rusos tanto como los moronegros de Siria o de cualquier otro shithole


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## katiuss (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> De ese 80% de edificios atacados que dices, qué te hace suponer que en el 100% de las ocasiones, estaba ocupado por civiles? En un porcentaje que desconocemos así habrá sido, y en otras ocasiones habrá sido un pepino fuera de sitio, pero en un porcentaje alto habrá sido ataque a lugar con tíos atacandoles con nlaw, rpg o cualquier otra cosa, desde edificios que ya estarían desocupados. O no
> 
> 
> Añado. Mariupol es un caso especial, se ha convertido en un sarajevo y en ese desastre puede haber pasado de todo y nada bueno. Qué puta es la guerra, que decía el artillero del helicóptero en la chaqueta metálica, o apocalypse now, ya no recuerdo



Si puedes dormír mejor con eso no está mal... La gente normal no debería disfrutar con muertos en general...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

No entiendo que sentido tiene hacerlo publico si fuera real, pero en fin


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> perdona, lo que nos interesa a todos es que putin se pire y no vuelva



Mejor hazlo tú primero.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Si puedes dormír mejor con eso no está mal... La gente normal no debería disfrutar con muertos en general...



No se de dónde sacas el disfrutar con muertos, que no lo hago, y no por corrección política, sino por naturaleza humana


----------



## katiuss (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No se de dónde sacas el disfrutar con muertos, que no lo hago, y no por corrección política, sino por naturaleza humana



Pues me alegro de verdad. Que últimamente es muy triste ver a inhumanos disfrutando por las redes 

A descansar que mañana toca madrugar.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Pues me alegro de verdad. Que últimamente es muy triste ver a inhumanos disfrutando por las redes
> 
> A descansar que mañana toca madrugar.



La gente disfruta de boquilla, pero luego ve un muerto y se vomita encima. La mayoría, claro. Buenas noches


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## skan (22 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué todos los hijoputas follarusos y moro mierdas tienen derecho a ir a Ucrania a asesinar civiles pero la OTAN no va a defenderlos y de paso a cargarse a esos malnacidos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ya estamos con el fanboyismo. ¿Han muerto muchos civiles? Sí. ¿Se ha atacado a los civiles de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa, como objetivo militar? No, por mucho que te lo cuente la cnn y nuestros medios lacayos del tío sam. Ello no resta gravedad a la muerte de civiles, los primeros perjudicados de todas las guerras.
> Os molesta el análisis objetivo, con la cabeza, no con el estómago



Exactamente lo que viene pasando en la insurgencia separatista que implantó la puta Horda. Muertes civiles? menos de un 20% por lo que nunca pudieron probar el declamado henosidio. Asi que menos fanboyismo y condenemos juntos esta agresión salvaje contra Ucrania, violando su soberanía y las leyes internacionales. Sí?


----------



## wysiwyg (22 Mar 2022)

Casi 10.000 soldados rusos muertos según un periódico cercano al Kremlin. El artículo fue borrado al poco tiempo.









Pro-Kremlin tabloid reports nearly 10,000 Russians killed in Ukraine before removing figure


Komsomolskaya Pravda removed the high numbers from its website and issued a statement claiming it had been hacked.




nypost.com


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> A ver. A esto se le está dando una importancia excesiva, y me explico.
> En caso de ataque a un país de la UE, todos los países miembros están obligados al auxilio solidario en base al Artículo 42 del Tratado de la Unión (versión Lisboa).
> Así que si atacasen Polonia, _de facto_, sería como si *todos* los países de la UE (incluidos Irlanda, Suecia, Finlandia, Austria) fuesen (casi) "países de la OTAN". Así que no sé por qué la Putina se ha puesto a amenazar a tododios gratuitamente.
> 
> Que haya nuevas "entradas" en la OTAN, realmente no cambia mucho las cosas respecto al status actual.



Pero no es casualidad que todos se apunten ahora (aunque alguno hace tiempo que estaba esperando en la puerta)


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

Esto no es una guerra de ocupación. Es una guerra de aniquilación.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Buena prueba de lo cortos que tienen que andar de munición de calidad.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Y eso para los cuerpos que han recuperado. Imaginad lo que queda abonando el campo ucraniano que no tienen controlado.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Vaya, ya no veremos más T-90. Me estaría empezando a preocupar si no supiera que es todo parte del plan



Me parece que alguien no va poder cumplir los plazos de entrega a sus clientes de la India.


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ya estamos con el fanboyismo. ¿Han muerto muchos civiles? Sí. ¿Se ha atacado a los civiles de manera indiscriminada, consciente y dolosa, como objetivo militar? No, por mucho que te lo cuente la cnn y nuestros medios lacayos del tío sam. Ello no resta gravedad a la muerte de civiles, los primeros perjudicados de todas las guerras.
> Os molesta el análisis objetivo, con la cabeza, no con el estómago



El análisis con la cabeza dice que el ejército ruso lleva varios conflictos atacando específicamente hospitales. No es ni uno ni dos, ni algo que pasa muy de vez en cuando. En todos los conflictos, de los primeros edificios que caen en una ciudad que pretenden tomar es el puto hospital. Tan común que ya tiene su propia entrada en la Wikipedia:





__





Russian–Syrian hospital bombing campaign - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Tan común que le dedican artículos por todos lados: How Technology Might Bring War Criminals To Justice In Ukraine , Yes, Russia Is Really Bombing Hospitals in Ukraine On Purpose

Cuando hables de "lacayos del tio sam" o "amantes del NWO", haz un poco de autocrítica y por un momento piensa si es ni medio normal que en menos de un mes de "operación especial de precisión" ya se hayan bombardeado *43* hospitales en Ucrania, que justo en todos ellos se escondiese la insurgencia y los nazis con escudos humanos. ¿No te parece mucha casualidad que en todos los conflictos, todos los enemigos de los rusos hagan exactamente lo mismo, y los pobres rusos se vean obligados a bombardear hospitales?

No. El bombardeo de hospitales forma parte de la estrategia del terror, esa doctrina que lleva un par de días petándolo en este foro según la que cuanto más terror causes ahora, más fácil será la victoria. Son bombardeos deliverados para hacer que la población colapse moralmente viendo morir a niños y sus madres en las maternidades.

Haz un poco de autocrítica.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

*ATENCIÓN*

Los ucras reconquistan Moschun. Si os fijáis en un mapa, es un pueblín, pero un poco más al norte y al este de Gostomel. Es decir, los ucras están cerrando el saliente tan expuesto del que hablábamos desde hace días y, en definitiva, liberando Kiev.

Falta por saber si los rusos han sido listos y han retirado las tropas al norte para no quedar embolsados o han sido tan idiotas como el resto de la campaña.












Moshchun


Moshchun es un pueblo en Ucrania y tiene alrededor de 794 habitantes. Moshchun está situada al noreste de Hostómel. Desde Mapcarta, el mapa abierto.




mapcarta.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Empezamos la mañana con los restos calcinados de los ocupantes


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

y mientras todo el mundo mira hacia Mariupol, los ucras siguen zumbando a los rusos en el resto de teatros de operaciones:


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Empezamos la mañana con los restos calcinados de los ocupantes



Una vez más, al amanecer filman la caza nocturna. La ventaja que les da a los ucras los equipos de visión nocturna que los rusos no tienen es, como dicen ahora los cursis, un game-changer.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

La historia más interesante/importante de la mañana en términos de cómo podría desarrollarse la guerra. El ejército ucraniano afirma que la crisis logística en la que los rusos han estado operando desde el comienzo de la guerra está llegando a una crisis aguda


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Si el axioma militar dice que descabezar al enemigo es uno de los objetivos básicos de la guerra, entonces la ofensiva rusa sobre Ucrania atraviesa importantes dificultades tras haberse confirmado la muerte de varios de sus altos mandos en el frente. El Gobierno ucranio asegura haber acabado con hasta cinco generales y un puñado de comandantes del enemigo. Sobre algunos se guarda un sepulcral silencio y otro _resucitó_ en un desafiante vídeo. Algunas estimaciones elevan la magnitud del impacto al hablar de miles de muertes entre los militares rusos. Esas bajas representan un duro golpe en una campaña que el Kremlin calificó de “quirúrgica”, pese a que se cumplirá un mes desde el primer ataque en los próximos días.
“Todo marcha acorde al plan”, dijo el presidente Vladímir Putin sobre la “operación militar especial para la defensa de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk”, eufemismo con el que Moscú se refiere a esta campaña bélica. El último alto mando fallecido ha sido el jefe adjunto de la flota del Mar Negro, el capitán de primer rango Andréi Palii. Su muerte la confirmó el pasado domingo por Telegram el gobernador de Sebastopol, Mijaíl Razvozháyev. “Era amigo de Andréi Nikolayévich. Era una persona muy abierta y buena, un verdadero oficial descendiente de una dinastía de militares. Gozaba de una gran autoridad en la flota, era comprensivo y atento, sabía cómo ser cercano con cualquier persona”, afirmó el político en una de las raras confirmaciones de altos mandos fallecidos en esta guerra.

Palii nació en Kiev en 1971, pero tras la ruptura de la URSS decidió servir en la marina rusa y se negó a prestar juramento a Ucrania. Además, durante su dilatada carrera llegó a ser jefe adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en Siria. Según el medio _Forpost_, el capitán había recibido la misión de asegurar el corredor humanitario de la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, el frente principal en esta fase de la guerra, una urbe devastada por los bombardeos y donde se lucha ahora casa por casa, un escenario muy lejano de lo que había sido dibujado como una rápida operación quirúrgica. Según el Gobierno ucranio, un francotirador acabó con su vida.

Fuentes oficiales del Gobierno ucranio también han anunciado el cese de ocho altos mandos oficiales rusos, una purga que varios medios han tratado de confirmar. La última destitución que se suma a esta lista —esta sí ha podido ser confirmada— es la del subcomandante de la Guardia Nacional Román Gavrílov. El general era antes el responsable de su departamento de seguridad interna y con mando sobre fuerzas especiales, deja la dirección de la Guardia Nacional en plena ofensiva. Las autoridades rusas atribuyeron el cese a su antigüedad, aunque Gavrílov, ascendido el pasado verano, podría haber seguido al frente de la Guardia Nacional 20 años más, según informa Kommersant. Además de la pérdida de generales, este súbito cambio en la jerarquía militar es otro indicio de que la guerra no marcha como esperaba el Kremlin.

El primer alto mando ruso de cuya muerte hubo constancia oficial fue el general-mayor Andréi Sujovetski, comandante adjunto del 41.º Ejército. Nacido en 1974, había sido distinguido con dos órdenes al coraje y otra al mérito militar. Su fallecimiento, anunciado por los ucranios el 1 de marzo, fue confirmado por una organización de oficiales de Krasnodarsk. Incluso Putin lo mencionó en un discurso.

Las muertes de otros militares de alto rango rusos no están claras, pero tampoco Moscú las ha desmentido. El Gobierno ucranio anunció que el 41.º Ejército ruso había vuelto a ser golpeado el 7 de marzo, al caer abatido el general-mayor Vitali Guerásimov, entonces jefe de personal y primer comandante adjunto de esta fuerza. El Ministerio de Defensa declinó comentar esta información a la agencia Reuters, y el portal de investigación _Bellingcat_ —declarado agente extranjero por Rusia— publicó una supuesta grabación en la que dos miembros del Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FSB) lamentaban que el militar había sido interceptado porque sus vías de telecomunicación ya no eran seguras en Ucrania.

Otro caso similar es el del general Andréi Kolésnikov, comandante del 29.º Ejército. El exministro y actual asesor del Ministerio del Interior ucranio, Antón Gueráschenko, anunció el 11 de marzo que las fuerzas de Kiev habían acabado con su vida, aunque esto no ha sido confirmado oficialmente.

Cuatro días después, el 15 de marzo, Gueráschenko también divulgó en Telegram que el batallón Azov había acabado con otro general-mayor ruso. Pese a que ilustraba la publicación con la imagen de un muerto, no mencionaba ni su nombre ni su ejército, y tapaba su rostro con varios documentos y la supuesta insignia del militar.

*Despliegue ruso*
El despliegue ruso incluye más de medio centenar de ejércitos de armas combinadas, divisiones y brigadas. A ellos se suman otras fuerzas, como las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk, los grupos de mercenarios de Wagner y Siria, la guardia pretoriana del presidente checheno e incluso policías antidisturbios. En todo este tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso solo ha divulgado una vez la cifra oficial de víctimas entre sus filas, 498 muertos, y lo hizo el 2 de marzo.

Sin embargo, los diarios locales rusos han seguido informando posteriormente de un goteo constante de entierros a lo largo y ancho del país. Durante la sesión parlamentaria en la que se aprobó la ley que condena con la cárcel la difusión de información falsa sobre la guerra, la senadora Liudmila Narusova solicitó al Ministerio de Defensa que confirmase si era cierto que habían muerto 96 de los 100 miembros de una compañía formada por reclutas.

A la pérdida de generales rusos se suma la de casi una decena de coroneles. Un ejemplo es el comandante del 331.º regimiento de Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, Serguéi Sújarev, veterano de las dos guerras de Chechenia (1994 y 1999) y de Osetia del Sur (2008). El mando murió junto a otros cuatro oficiales, según publicó el 17 de marzo la televisión regional de Kostromá.

Los intentos de avanzar en un frente cada vez más estancado podrían haber incrementado el riesgo que asumen los oficiales. Dos días antes, el diario _Bashinform_ publicó que el comandante de la brigada de ingenieros Alkino-2, Serguéi Porojnía, falleció bajo fuego de mortero mientras participaba personalmente en la construcción de un cruce, según anunció un portavoz de la Unión Rusa de Veteranos de Afganistán.

El comandante del 247.º regimiento de Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, el coronel Konstantín Vizevski, también falleció en esta ofensiva sobre Ucrania. Su padre había sido un veterano de Afganistán, y su familia decidió enterrarle en el mismo lugar. “¡La muerte de Konstantín es un golpe terrible! Duele pensar que ya no está, es imposible hacerse a la idea”, lamentaba el alcalde de la ciudad de Nevinnomyssk, en su cuenta de Instagram a principios de marzo.

*La incógnita de las cifras reales*
Las pérdidas reales de la guerra no se conocerán hasta dentro de mucho tiempo. Según las estimaciones estadounidenses publicadas el 16 de febrero por _The New York Times_, las tropas rusas habrían perdido hasta ahora entre 3.000 y 7.000 militares, mientras que un estudio realizado por la BBC, que contabiliza las bajas publicadas de forma dispersa, confirma el fallecimiento de 557 combatientes rusos.

La cifra podría ser incluso mayor. Este lunes el diario ruso _Komsomólskaya Pravda_ publicó en su versión digital durante unos minutos que habrían muerto 9.861 militares rusos y que otros 16.153 habían resultado heridos, según unas capturas de pantalla divulgadas por varios corresponsales de _The Wall Street Journal. _La información desapareció poco después.

En el caso de las fuerzas ucranias pasa algo parecido. El presidente Volodímir Zelenski confirmó la pérdida de 1.300 militares hasta el 12 de marzo, aunque dos días antes las estimaciones estadounidenses multiplicaban por dos y tres veces esas cifras.

La prensa rusa apenas ha mencionado en todo este tiempo altos mandos enemigos abatidos por sus fuerzas. En uno de esos raros ejemplos, el vicejefe de las milicias de Donetsk, Eduard Basurin, anunció el 1 de marzo que sus combatientes habían matado al general de brigada ucranio Dmitri Krasílnikov, máximo responsable de la formación Séver. “Como resultado, las unidades nacionalistas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk quedaron sin dirección”, afirmó hace ya tres semanas.

La desinformación abunda y a veces ocurre la _resurrección_ de enemigos dados por muertos. La prensa rusa publicó el 10 de marzo que el exministro del Interior ucranio Arsén Avakov había muerto en el asedio de Járkov. El político —que asumió el puesto tras la huida del presidente Víktor Yanukóvich a raíz de la matanza de Maidán de 2014— publicó un vídeo poco después en el que desmentía su propia muerte. “Me encuentro en Kiev con mucha más gente. Propagandistas, ¡nunca tendrán éxito”, afirmó.

Otra supuesta muerte fue la de Magomed Tushayev, comandante del 14.º Regimiento Especial Motorizado de la Guardia Nacional rusa, quien aparentemente _resucitó_ semanas más tarde. Las Fuerzas a las que pertenece esta unidad son un caso especial, pues no están adscritas al Ministerio de Defensa, sino que solo responden ante el presidente ruso, y en este caso son aún más independientes: las unidades chechenas son parte de la guardia pretoriana del presidente de la república caucásica, Ramzán Kadírov.

Tushayev fue declarado muerto por los ucranios el 27 de febrero. Sin embargo, el 16 de marzo reapareció en un vídeo supuestamente grabado aquel día donde desafiaba a quienes aseguraban que había fallecido en acción. “Yo soy Magomed Tushayev. Soy el que los conejos cobardes de internet han declarado muerto. Si sois hombres, decidme dónde estáis”, decía entre risas, subido a un vehículo militar con un fusil de asalto en las manos.

Sin embargo, como toda información sobre esta guerra, ese vídeo debe ser tomado con cautela: el propio Kadírov publicó otra grabación, tres días antes, donde aseguraba que se encontraba en Ucrania, aunque en las imágenes solo aparecía brevemente en un sótano.









Las muertes de generales del Ejército ruso exhiben los puntos débiles de la estrategia del Kremlin en Ucrania


Las bajas entre los altos mandos revelan que el impacto de la guerra en las tropas rusas es muy superior a lo esperado, con estimaciones que apuntan a miles de muertes de soldados




elpais.com


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Lo bueno de esta campaña para los reclutas rusos es que, si logran sobrevivir, van a llegar en unas pocas semanas al rango de general para poder reponer las bajas:


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La historia más interesante/importante de la mañana en términos de cómo podría desarrollarse la guerra. El ejército ucraniano afirma que la crisis logística en la que los rusos han estado operando desde el comienzo de la guerra está llegando a una crisis aguda



*Ucrania dice que fuerzas rusas tienen combustible y alimentos para tres días









Guerra Ucrania-Rusia, noticias última hora: Rusia ataca una instalación militar en Rivne


Rusia da un ultimátum a las fuerzas ucranianas para que abandonen Mariupol este lunes. Un bombardeo en un centro comercial de Kiev provoca la muerte de, al menos, ocho personas




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ampliando lo del centro comercial. Fotos de donde se ocultaban las unidades militares, y el vídeo del ataque publicado por el MoD ruso. Hay más vídeos donde enseñan seguimientos con drone, de unidades militares que usaban como base ese centro comercial. El propósito de mi post? Ejemplificar el hecho de que persiguen objetivos militares, como norma general, en relación a lo que he comentado en el anterior post.



Si ahí no hay civiles y tiene buenos almacenes es lógico usarlo como cuartel. Lo mismo pasaría en Rusia ante una invasión... Aquí hay mucho wishful thinking de guerra entre los prorrusos...


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo bueno de esta campaña para los reclutas rusos es que, si logran sobrevivir, van a llegar en unas pocas semanas al rango de general para poder reponer las bajas:



Prefiero que no mueran muchos generales, pero que estén cerca de ver la muerte de los hombres a sus órdenes, si son decentes tienden a dar un golpe de estado contra el sátrapa del momento. Pero Putin los tiene que tener cogidos a todos por los cojones...


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Ucrania dice que fuerzas rusas tienen combustible y alimentos para tres días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan semanas diciendo eso.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN*
> 
> Los ucras reconquistan Moschun. Si os fijáis en un mapa, es un pueblín, pero un poco más al norte y al este de Gostomel. Es decir, los ucras están cerrando el saliente tan expuesto del que hablábamos desde hace días y, en definitiva, liberando Kiev.
> 
> ...




Es un movimiento mucho menos ambicioso que el de la captura de Ivankov, quiero pensar que si lo hacen así es porque la inteligencia gusana lo ha indicado de ese modo expresamente, la aniquilación o rendición de la vanguardia es lo más importante. Sobre todo si se rinden y el material pasa a manos ucranianas.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La historia más interesante/importante de la mañana en términos de cómo podría desarrollarse la guerra. El ejército ucraniano afirma que la crisis logística en la que los rusos han estado operando desde el comienzo de la guerra está llegando a una crisis aguda



El lo que esperamos todos.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Llevan semanas diciendo eso.



y han acertado, hace semanas que los rusos no se pueden mover del sitio. Vamos a ver si en las próximas semanas siguen pudiendo disparar proyectiles.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Prefiero que no mueran muchos generales, pero que estén cerca de ver la muerte de los hombres a sus órdenes, si son decentes tienden a dar un golpe de estado contra el sátrapa del momento. Pero Putin los tiene que tener cogidos a todos por los cojones...



Kamil Galeev dice que los militares en Rusia pintan poco. Que la dictadura se basa en los servicios de información de donde viene Putin.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es un movimiento mucho menos ambicioso que el de la captura de Ivankov, quiero pensar que si lo hacen así es porque la inteligencia gusana lo ha indicado de ese modo expresamente, la aniquilación o rendición de la vanguardia es lo más importante. Sobre todo si se rinden y el material pasa a manos ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El aeropuerto de gostomel puede ser clave.


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Kamil Galeev dice que los militares en Rusia pintan poco. Que la dictadura se basa en los servicios de información de donde viene Putin.



Igual que Stalin y Beria. Al final habrá un Jrusev y un Zukov que le hagan ruido de sables.


----------



## mike17 (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, al amanecer filman la caza nocturna. La ventaja que les da a los ucras los equipos de visión nocturna que los rusos no tienen es, como dicen ahora los cursis, un game-changer.



Los rusos no tienen equipos de visión nocturna?


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen equipos de visión nocturna?



nop


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Inteligencia de Defensa del Reino Unido sobre el uso de Rusia de misiles "hipersónicos" Kinzhal en la parte occidental de Ucrania: esto es para desviar la atención de la falta de progreso sobre el terreno


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen equipos de visión nocturna?



Las fuerzas especiales probablemente sí, pero esos ya cayeron en los primeros días de guerra de la forma más tonta. El soldado normal va en un tanque de los 70s, con mapas de la época en papel, con una radio sin encriptar y protecciones de capas de cartón en el tanque.


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Las fuerzas especiales probablemente sí, pero esos ya cayeron en los primeros días de guerra de la forma más tonta. El soldado normal va en un tanque de los 70s, con mapas de la época en papel, con una radio sin encriptar y protecciones de capas de cartón en el tanque.



¿Dónde cayeron las especiales? Porque no lo había visto en ningún sitio, la guerra tiene demasiada info y desinfo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Y mientras el mundo sigue mirando a Mariupol, los ucras cada vez más cerca de Kherson. La reconquista de Kherson sería el evento más importante hasta la fecha para los ucras:


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Dónde cayeron las especiales? Porque no lo había visto en ningún sitio, la guerra tiene demasiada info y desinfo.



En el intento de toma del aeropuerto de Hostomel por ejemplo al principio


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Dónde cayeron las especiales? Porque no lo había visto en ningún sitio, la guerra tiene demasiada info y desinfo.



Por lo que sabemos, paracas y marines cayeron a mansalva los primeros días de guerra cuando creían que iban de paseo por Ucrania. En el aeropuerto de Gostomel debió de haber una carnicería cuando lo retomaron los ucras por primera vez. 

Solo tienes que pasarte por el Necro Mancer y ver la enorme cantidad de bajas con camiseta a rayas que reporta.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

En MAriupol estan cayendo como chinches los Spetsnaz. De hecho ya tb cayo el comandante de la unidad un tal Sergey Podgursky


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por lo que sabemos, paracas y marines cayeron a mansalva los primeros días de guerra cuando creían que iban de paseo por Ucrania. En el aeropuerto de Gostomel debió de haber una carnicería cuando lo retomaron los ucras por primera vez.
> 
> Solo tienes que pasarte por el Necro Mancer y ver la enorme cantidad de bajas con camiseta a rayas que reporta.



Ah ok, entonces sí que lo había visto. Por desgracia no tengo acceso a twitter, porque me expulsaron por insultar a otegui.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Esto debe de ser caro, verdad?


----------



## machinaexdeus (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí viene la estructura de mando de los ruskis desplegada en Ucrania con sus crucecillas cada vez más numerosas. 






Order of battle for the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

El Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos afirma que la probabilidad de un desembarco anfibio en Odessa es baja. El agresor se ha quedado sin Marines.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que Putin ha mandado a su experto en crímenes de guerra a Mariupol:


----------



## mike17 (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Las fuerzas especiales probablemente sí, pero esos ya cayeron en los primeros días de guerra de la forma más tonta. El soldado normal va en un tanque de los 70s, con mapas de la época en papel, con una radio sin encriptar y protecciones de capas de cartón en el tanque.



Y además de reemplazo; habían dicho por ahí los periodistas al inicio de la invasión que el ejercito ruso tenía potencial para llegar hasta lisboa


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que quiere la HORDA es que el mundo le deje crear su imperio del crimen y el mal impunemente y sin oposición.



Claro, el mundo es un país pegado a sus fronteras con un 40% de ruso parlantes, y con una parte del territorio ruso regalado en los años 50.

La luna es américa del norte, américa del sur, Europa, gran parte de Asia y África.

Eres muy subnormal, no niegues la evidencia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Muy grave este artículo de Medvedev, suena a amenaza velada. Recordemos que no da puntada sin hilo.Copio traducción automática:
> 
> _¨Sobre Polonia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, al amanecer filman la caza nocturna. La ventaja que les da a los ucras los equipos de visión nocturna que los rusos no tienen es, como dicen ahora los cursis, un game-changer.



Es que los equipos de visión nocturna son tan modernos... se inventaron hace dos días y la Horda no tiene acceso a ellos...


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Aquí viene la estructura de mando de los ruskis desplegada en Ucrania con sus crucecillas cada vez más numerosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es increíble que sigan teniendo métodos de la 2a Guerra Mundial de dar órdenes.


----------



## Trovador (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es increíble que *sigan teniendo métodos de la 2a Guerra Mundial de dar órdenes*.



Porque los métodos del siglo XXI no han logrado implementarlos con éxito.


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Muy grave este artículo de Medvedev, suena a amenaza velada. Recordemos que no da puntada sin hilo.Copio traducción automática:
> 
> _¨Sobre Polonia.
> 
> ...











El embajador ucraniano en Varsovia asegura que Polonia "se está preparando" para un posible ataque ruso


El embajador de Ucrania en Varsovia, Andrii Deshchitsa, aseguró este lunes que el Gobierno de Polonia "se está preparando" ante un posible ataque ruso como el sufrido por su país,




www.20minutos.es


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

El hilo diario del general australiano Mick Ryan. Hoy sobre la batalla de Mariupol y de como está utilizando este asedio el ejercito ruso para apuntarse un tanto en esta guerra y tapar así el desastre que está siendo toda la campaña.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El análisis con la cabeza dice que el ejército ruso lleva varios conflictos atacando específicamente hospitales. No es ni uno ni dos, ni algo que pasa muy de vez en cuando. En todos los conflictos, de los primeros edificios que caen en una ciudad que pretenden tomar es el puto hospital. Tan común que ya tiene su propia entrada en la Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo que afirmas es cierto, que no digo que no lo sea ni lo contrario, sí puede ser táctica de guerra. En este tipo de conflictos se utilizan hospitales, escuelas, iglesias, y cualquier otra infraestructura civil que resulte útil para cobijarse ( añado enlace al final ).
Los rusos, como agresores y responsables del conflicto militar, deberán responder por los crímenes de guerra acreditados y probados como intencionales y dolosos.









Kunduz, un año después: campos de batalla sin médicos y guerras sin límites


Se cumple un año de uno de los momentos más negros en la historia de Médicos Sin Fronteras (MSF). El 3 de octubre de 2015, ataques aéreos de Estados Unidos acabaron con la vida de 42 personas y destruyeron el hospital de traumatología de MSF en Kunduz, Afganistán.




www.msf.es





Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour cuanta cecina de reno tienes almacenada?


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si ahí no hay civiles y tiene buenos almacenes es lógico usarlo como cuartel. Lo mismo pasaría en Rusia ante una invasión... Aquí hay mucho wishful thinking de guerra entre los prorrusos...



Pues eso, que era un objetivo militar, que es de lo que se estaba discutiendo y cuestionando.

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Exactamente lo que viene pasando en la insurgencia separatista que implantó la puta Horda. Muertes civiles? menos de un 20% por lo que nunca pudieron probar el declamado henosidio. Asi que menos fanboyismo y condenemos juntos esta agresión salvaje contra Ucrania, violando su soberanía y las leyes internacionales. Sí?



No cuestiono que es una agresión bélica y está muy definido quién es el responsable. Para juicios morales hay otros hilos, yo uso este para observar el desarrollo del conflicto

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El embajador ucraniano en Varsovia asegura que Polonia "se está preparando" para un posible ataque ruso
> 
> 
> El embajador de Ucrania en Varsovia, Andrii Deshchitsa, aseguró este lunes que el Gobierno de Polonia "se está preparando" ante un posible ataque ruso como el sufrido por su país,
> ...



Según los ukras, Rusia quiere atacar hasta Ciudad del Cabo

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BTK (22 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es que los equipos de visión nocturna son tan modernos... se inventaron hace dos días y la Horda no tiene acceso a ellos...



Ni siquiera las tropas de élite tienen esos equipos. No hay más que ver que la mayoría de la infantería todavía combaten con la mira de hierro de un AK74M de hace 20 años(no habrá dinero para repartir el AK12 entre las tropas), porque las ópticas no son comunes, como sí ocurre en cualquier ejército europeo.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Claro, el mundo es un país pegado a sus fronteras con un 40% de ruso parlantes, y con una parte del territorio ruso regalado en los años 50.
> 
> La luna es américa del norte, américa del sur, Europa, gran parte de Asia y África.
> 
> Eres muy subnormal, no niegues la evidencia.



SUBNORMAL





Es decir, que la puta HORDA por derecho DIVINO que se ha auto otorgado EL KHAN tiene derecho de anexionarse Ucrania, un país que votó en un 90% que no querían saber NADA de la PUTA HORDA hace 30 años (ahora esa cifra estará en un 99% en oposición total a LA HORDA).
Los niñorrata criminales que no tienen ni puta idea de historia, y además intentáis sentar cátedra sobre ALGO QUE NO ENTENDÉIS, dais muchísimo asco. Si te hubieras callado, no habrías hecho el ridículo, pero ya te has desacreditado como un doritero que no sabe ni por dónde le da el viento


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Ni siquiera las tropas de élite tienen esos equipos. No hay más que ver que la mayoría de la infantería todavía combaten con la mira de hierro de un AK74M de hace 20 años(no habrá dinero para repartir el AK12 entre las tropas), porque las ópticas no son comunes, como sí ocurre en cualquier ejército europeo.



Alguno ha aparecido hasta con cascos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial...


----------



## hightower (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Empezamos la mañana con los restos calcinados de los ocupantes



Adios amigos dice el cabrón...


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lowfour cuanta cecina de reno tienes almacenada?



Al precio que cuesta casi que me compro un jamón de bellota en el mencabrona y me la traigo en coche.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> SUBNORMAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haces dibujitos y todo? Que bien!!!!! 83% en Donets, 54% en Crimea, justo los dos sitios donde se votó a favor de segregarse con un 90% y un 98%.

Quizás no votaron en su día ser un títere de los anglos. Eres retrasado, ¿Pero quién mejor que tú para saberlo?

Te voy a coger cariño, destacas en tu estupidez. Del resto no comentas nada.

mundo=Ucrania

Subnormalllll  me vas a dar muchas alegrías. Los tontos que van de listos me motivan especialmente.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> SUBNORMAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me lo permites te corrigo, el 99´9% de oposicion a Rusia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

LA HORDA ya apunta a Polonia también:




Problemas en la producción de tanques rusos:




Sesudo análisis de los NLAW del camarada Zhukov (@Giles Amaury @Pinovski):


Fuente: ¿Cuál es la verdadera eficacia del NLAW en combate?




mike17 dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen equipos de visión nocturna?



En la propaganda sí


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esto no es una guerra de ocupación. Es una guerra de aniquilación.



el viejo diciendo que los alemanes les trataron mejor
el otro que matan civiles por la cara


joder, lo vimos ayer, que se zumbaron un leroy merlin hasta los cimientos, que todo el mundo sabe lo militar que es un leroy merlin
y todo ese centro comercial, objetivo militar del bueno

muestra la impotencia rusa, la mala baba que se gastan
si ellos no tienen ikea, zara y todas esas empresas que se han pirao de rusia, pues nadie las tiene, toma bombas

deleznable
como los putiners


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (22 Mar 2022)

la gente tipo uno de tontos que da credibilidad a referendums entre militares fabricados por putin(gran democrata, transparente como el solo) con 0 garantias que opinan de hacer referendums en cada una de las partes de la federacion putiniana?

aplicaran doblepensamiento supongo


o diran que inventarse referendums amañados en ucrania es bien porque como es una ensoñacion en realidad no existe


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Esto es surrealista... pero no nos sorprende
los militares capturaron a un teniente coronel ruso en ropa interior de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine "


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Llevan semanas diciendo eso.



llevan semanas saqueando gasolineras también


----------



## mapachën (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y yo me acuerdo perfectamente que también peino alguna cana (no muchas). Era brutal la presión y sensación de doom inminente en los 80. Estaba ahí. El muro, los ametrallamientos de gente que escapaba de la DDR, los misiles intercontinentales desfilando en la plaza roja. Lo creíamos desterrado y de repente BOOM. Encima de la cara, con amenazas concretas. Da yuyu.
> 
> En el hilo de los 80 puse una canción, un hit de Alphaville, Forever Young. En la letra sueltan "Are they going to drop the bomb or not". Eso eran los 80, guerra nuclear en las listas radiofónicas.



El tema es que pone que las nukes tácticas son varias veces inferiores a lo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki... pero lo que más abunda en el Arsenal yankee, francés, brittish y ruso son de 10 a 15 veces esa potencia explosiva... así que no sé si se están confundiendo o las que yo digo no son tácticas... pero son las que entran en un tomahawk por ejemplo, o en un Kalibr o iskander... 

Yo soy pesimista y creo que alguna van a lanzar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Alguno ha aparecido hasta con cascos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial...



Atención al equipamiento, la edad y la forma física de los reservistas rusos que presentaba hace unas semanas RT (minuto 4:46):


----------



## gargamelix (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Según los ukras, Rusia quiere atacar hasta Ciudad del Cabo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Viendo la propaganda amenazante que está moviendo Rusia sobre Polonia hacen bien en prepararse.


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> llevan semanas saqueando gasolineras también



¿Que pensabas que era una guerra?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

En las zonas "controladas" siguen pasando cosas


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Que pensabas que era una guerra?



Con riesgo de que te echen azucar o tierra a la misma y te gripen el motor como asi ha ocurrido. Un ejercito occidental lleva su propia logistica


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Con riesgo de que te echen azucar o tierra a la misma y te gripen el motor como asi ha ocurrido. Un ejercito occidental lleva su propia logistica



¿Estas seguro? 

¿Sabes cuántos miles de vehículos abandonaron los EEUU en Afganistán?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## BTK (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención al equipamiento, la edad y la forma física de los reservistas rusos que presentaba hace unas semanas RT (minuto 4:46):



Pero si parecen cuatro paisanos de un pueblo de Albacete a los que han reclutado en el bar paco mientras jugaban al cinquillo


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Pero si parecen cuatro paisanos de un pueblo de Albacete a los que han reclutado en el bar paco mientras jugaban al cinquillo



Pues es que a lo mejor son cuatro paisanos de un pueblo de Albacete a los que han reclutado en el bar paco mientras jugaban al cinquillo. Puede que los hayan reclutado porque son unos hachas robando gallinas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Mar 2022)

España noticia de primera plan en el principal diario ruso, Pravda.









Пиренейский коллапс: улицы испанских городов оккупированы протестующими против высоких цен фермерами


На антиправительственные акции вышли более 150 тысяч человек




www.kp.ru





*Colapso ibérico: las calles de las ciudades españolas están ocupadas por agricultores que protestan contra los altos precios*
Más de 150 mil personas participaron en protestas antigubernamentales

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Пиренейский коллапс: улицы испанских городов оккупированы протестующими против высоких цен фермерами


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> LA HORDA ya apunta a Polonia también:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo de polonia es un quiero y no puedo (no pueden con mariupol, qué cojones van a poder con nada??)

los tanques no les sirven para nada, así la empresa ha dicho, pa qué fabricar más? 
en serio, cojonudo que una empresa de tanques tenga que parar producción porque le compra componentes al enemigo, glorioso!


en fin, que yo no sé a qué esperan para tirar a putin al rio o donde lo quieran tirar


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo de polonia es un quiero y no puedo (no pueden con mariupol, qué cojones van a poder con nada??)
> 
> los tanques no les sirven para nada, así la empresa ha dicho, pa qué fabricar más?
> en serio, cojonudo que una empresa de tanques tenga que parar producción porque le compra componentes al enemigo, glorioso!
> ...



Da igual, el ejercito ruso tiene todos los tanques que quieran y más. Pueden desplegar perfectamente uno de estos que todavía no han desplegado y nadie sabe por qué:



Y si no estos:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Incluso puedo entender que se gasten el escaso presupuesto en armas de disuasion sobre todo. Pero en ese caso no te metas en guerras de conquista convencionales que no puedes ganar. Suelta algun misil molon de esos en Siria de vez en cuando, para que todos vean que vas en serio y no te pongas a hacer el mongo en el pais vecino.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (22 Mar 2022)

No sé por qué pienso en esta imagen si a los rusos les da por entrar en Polonia


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro?
> 
> ¿Sabes cuántos miles de vehículos abandonaron los EEUU en Afganistán?



Retirada estrategica, hablo en un avance y consolidación.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Haces dibujitos y todo? Que bien!!!!! 83% en Donets, 54% en Crimea, justo los dos sitios donde se votó a favor de segregarse con un 90% y un 98%.
> 
> Quizás no votaron en su día ser un títere de los anglos. Eres retrasado, ¿Pero quién mejor que tú para saberlo?
> 
> ...



Es un mapa del referendum de 1991, cuando digo que eres RETRASADO y que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, me he quedado corto. 








Referéndum de independencia de Ucrania de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Encima cita un churriferendum montado por la HORDA bananeramente para joder a otro país. 
Eres el perfecto ejemplo de un JUANITO








LA HORDA STATE OF MIND


Era el año 2016 y Juan era un chico normal de 24 años en una ciudad de provincias de España. Juan siempre fue un chico bajito, algo rechoncho, poco ágil, malo en todo lo que intentaba y con pocos amigos. Juan estudió una carrera de letras con pocas salidas, y además con unas notas muy mediocres...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> No sé por qué pienso en esta imagen si a los rusos les da por entrar en Polonia
> Ver archivo adjunto 994151



Eso se puede dar con los nuevos drones kamikaze que ha enviado USA, creo que ha enviado 100


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Otro T-72 capturado y el unico que sobrevivio


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Que pensabas que era una guerra?



Pensaba que esto era una operación especial de liberación...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo de polonia es un quiero y no puedo (no pueden con mariupol, qué cojones van a poder con nada??)
> 
> los tanques no les sirven para nada, así la empresa ha dicho, pa qué fabricar más?
> en serio, cojonudo que una empresa de tanques tenga que parar producción porque le compra componentes al enemigo, glorioso!
> ...



Me imagino que es para amedrentar a los Polacos. No recuerdo donde he leido (Quizas en este hilo), que los Polacos ya han avisado a los Bielorrusos que si les da por atacar a Ucrania desde Brest, justo en su frontera, no lo van a tolerar y les van a cascar.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en el zoológico de Kharkiv. No se que valor estratégico tiene un zoo para tirar un cohete o misil ahi que encima ni explota


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

me descojono, los ucras han pillado a nuestro risitas

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Ryabkov, dijo que Rusia superará todas las dificultades económicas, no hay motivos para alarmarse.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

LA HORDA grabada saqueando:


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Empezamos la mañana con los restos calcinados de los ocupantes



Se oye cómo canta un gallo al final del vídeo


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es un mapa del referendum de 1991, cuando digo que eres RETRASADO y que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, me he quedado corto



Pues claro que es de 1991, del posterior ya he puesto yo los datos ¿Eso cambia lo dicho?

¿VES COMO ERES RETRASADO? Lo voy a pasar muy bien contigo


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Las pérdidas de Chechenia en Ucrania pueden ser la ruina del líder Ramzan Kadyrov









Chechnya’s losses in Ukraine may be leader Ramzan Kadyrov’s undoing


Analysis: Putin’s ally needs to show enemies at home and abroad his strength, but needs his forces intact to prop up his brutal rule




www.theguardian.com





La invasión rusa de Ucrania es principalmente la guerra de Vladimir Putin, pero si hay un segundo hombre cuyo nombre y reputación estarán ligados a la devastación desatada por Moscú es el líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov.

Sus combatientes fueron parte de la primera ola de asalto al país y murieron en gran número alrededor de la base aérea de Hostomel, con un comandante clave entre los muertos.

Según los informes, también se reclutaron escuadrones de élite chechenos para intentos fallidos de asesinar a líderes ucranianos clave en las primeras 48 horas de la invasión, dijo la inteligencia occidental.

Más recientemente, los hombres de Kadyrov han aparecido entre las fuerzas que imponen un asedio brutal a la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, donde los objetivos incluyen un hospital de maternidad y el sufrimiento de cientos de miles se ha convertido en un emblema del dolor ucraniano.

Y el propio líder checheno incluso publicó recientemente un video en las redes sociales, que afirmó que era una sesión de estrategia filmada en un búnker subterráneo en Ucrania . Lo usó para amenazar a los residentes de Kiev con la perspectiva de una “visita personal”.

Los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos dicen que el video probablemente fue una bravata falsa, filmada en su casa en Chechenia . La inteligencia de los teléfonos e Internet sugirió que nunca cruzó a Ucrania, e incluso el portavoz de Putin, Dmitry Peskov, se negó a respaldar el video y dijo que el Kremlin "no tenía datos" sobre un posible viaje a Ucrania.

Pero independientemente de la veracidad, las imágenes fueron una propaganda útil, lo que indica cuán cercana y entusiastamente Kadyrov se ha asociado con esta guerra.

Parece ver la invasión de Ucrania como una oportunidad para impulsar tanto su poder como su perfil. Enviar a sus hombres es una forma de que Kadyrov demuestre su lealtad al líder ruso, cuyo patrocinio es la base de su autoridad.

“Hay muchos miles, tal vez decenas de miles de chechenos que lo odian, que están resentidos con él y muchas familias que están en un estado de enemistad de sangre latente contra él y su familia, por lo que Kadyrov entiende que si quiere sobrevivir necesita Rusia y El respaldo de Vladimir Putin”, dijo Emil Solomon Aslan del Instituto de Estudios Políticos de la Universidad Charles en Praga.

“Por eso quiere mostrar lealtad absoluta, demostrar que es útil, que puede venir y hacer cosas muy grandiosas”.

Son fuerzas algo irregulares para que Rusia las despliegue. Hay disputas constantes entre los comandantes chechenos y la inteligencia rusa, incluidos pequeños insultos públicos (un video reciente mostró a combatientes usando gramática femenina para burlarse de un líder masculino del FSB) y poca integración con el ejército regular. En los videos, las tropas destacan que están bajo el mando de Kadyrov, no de la jerarquía militar rusa.

A diferencia de los rusos, las tropas chechenas llevan teléfonos móviles, publican en las redes sociales y califican el conflicto de guerra, ignorando la regla de propaganda del Kremlin de que la carnicería debe llamarse "operación especial".

Su papel destacado a pesar de todo esto es un tributo al alcance de Kadyrov, una muestra pública de cómo el ejército de una gran potencia depende de su banda de combatientes chechenos.

Este mes lanzó un canal en árabe en Telegram, aparentemente para capitalizar esa prominencia, un movimiento ambicioso para el líder de una pequeña región rusa de habla no árabe.

Ha tratado de presentar la movilización como algo respaldado por toda la sociedad chechena, con maestros de escuela ordenados a hacer listas de personas con espacio en sus hogares para "albergar refugiados", y afirma que algunos empleados del gobierno renunciarían a un mes de salario porque "lo donaron a la guerra".

Para Putin, el líder checheno ofrece combatientes experimentados, perfeccionados en feroces guerras de desgaste contra la insurgencia y en la lucha callejera que ya está destrozando varias ciudades ucranianas. Su reputación de brutalidad es un arma en sí misma.

"Kadyrov tiene una larga experiencia en las llamadas 'operaciones de limpieza' [contra civiles], y sus combatientes pueden usarse como herramienta psicológica contra ucranianos pacíficos", dijo Aleksandre Kvakhadze, investigador de la Fundación Georgiana para Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales, centrado en el Cáucaso del norte.

“La amenaza implícita está ahí: si no te rindes, puedes correr la misma suerte que las ciudades pacíficas de Georgia y Chechenia.

“Además, la generación anterior de combatientes chechenos participó en algún momento en la defensa de Grozny, cuando luchaban contra Rusia. Entonces, los comandantes rusos creen que, en este sentido, sus fuerzas tienen habilidades que pueden ser útiles en Ucrania, especialmente durante cosas como el asedio de Mariupol”.

Kadyrov, que dirige Chechenia como un feudo personal a través del miedo y la violencia, puede incluso ofrecer inspiración en la dictadura al líder ruso, a medida que la economía se desmorona bajo las sanciones y Putin se adentra cada vez más en la autocracia.

Tradicionalmente, ha ofrecido al Kremlin una especie de red de aplicación alternativa, para la recopilación de inteligencia y la eliminación de enemigos demasiado tóxicos o controvertidos para los servicios regulares de espionaje.

Quizás lo más destacado es que cinco chechenos fueron declarados culpables del asesinato en 2015 de Boris Nemtsov, una destacada figura de la oposición, aunque el crimen nunca estuvo directamente relacionado con Kadyrov.

Mientras el Kremlin busca chivos expiatorios por las fallas en Ucrania, con el jefe del FSB para el país supuestamente bajo arresto domiciliario, estos roles como ejecutores y en la recopilación de inteligencia pueden resultar aún más útiles, particularmente porque ha habido una enemistad histórica entre los dos campos.

Muchos chechenos sintieron que fueron enviados como carne de cañón a una guerra mal planeada en los primeros días, cuando sus grandes pérdidas incluyeron a un comandante de alto rango. Ahora parecen más centrados en una guerra mediática, destinada a atraer reclutas y reforzar a su líder.

En casa, Kadyrov ha estado presionando mucho para obtener "voluntarios", a quienes se les ofrece un bono de inicio de sesión de alrededor de $ 2300 (£ 1750) y un pago de $ 1000 al mes, con un extra por operaciones exitosas, dijo un reclutador en mensajes de texto a un prospecto. joven luchador.

Se han acercado a grupos que incluyen entrenadores de artes marciales para pedirles a los jóvenes que se inscriban, pero aparentemente la mayoría de los chechenos no se conmueven, conscientes de lo letal que se ha vuelto la guerra.

“Las imágenes y los metadatos muestran que la mayoría de las fuerzas [chechenas] están al menos a 20 km [12 millas] de la línea del frente, lo único que hacen es grabar videos para motivar a las personas dentro de Chechenia y promover la imagen guerrera de Kadyrov y sus fuerzas”, Kvakhadze dijo.

“Están haciendo un gran esfuerzo para movilizar a los 'voluntarios', ofrecieron una recompensa financiera muy generosa por participar, pero Telegram y las filtraciones sugieren que no tiene éxito”.

Kadyrov también tiene otra razón para pelear. Alineadas con las fuerzas ucranianas hay al menos dos brigadas que incluyen miembros de la diáspora chechena que lo detestan y les gustaría verlo derrocado. Necesita mostrar su fuerza a los enemigos en casa y en el extranjero, pero necesita mantener sus fuerzas intactas para apuntalar su brutal gobierno.

“Kadyrov parece haber quedado conmocionado por el alcance de la resistencia ucraniana, y parece que decenas, si no cientos, de su gente han sido asesinados. Tiene mucha gente, alrededor de 12.000, pero para mantenerse en el poder necesita a esos luchadores”, dijo Aslan.

“Si sufren daños demasiado graves en Ucrania, esto podría resultar contraproducente para Kadyrov. Esto podría explicar algunos de los rumores de que hizo retroceder algunas de sus fuerzas.

“Quiere mostrarse como un líder duro de estos luchadores duros que están dispuestos a sacrificarse. Pero no estoy realmente seguro de si están dispuestos a dar sus vidas”.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pues claro que es de 1991, del posterior ya he puesto yo los datos ¿Eso cambia lo dicho?
> 
> ¿VES COMO ERES RETRASADO? Lo voy a pasar muy bien contigo



En Cataluña también hubo un referéndum de independencia hace unos años que curiosamente también ganaron por amplia mayoría los que lo montaron, como en Donbas.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> me descojono, los ucras han pillado a nuestro risitas
> 
> El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Ryabkov, dijo que Rusia superará todas las dificultades económicas, no hay motivos para alarmarse.




Sabía que el difunto Risitas había conseguido ser muy popular en Francia, pero desconocia que hubiese llegado hasta Ukrania.


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el zoológico de Kharkiv. No se que valor estratégico tiene un zoo para tirar un cohete o misil ahi que encima ni explota



Va a ser la primera Alpaca en órbita si da un paso en falso.


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Mis amigos militares me comentan que una de las lecciones de esta guerra es que la guerra electrónica tiene un aporte residual una vez que comienzan las hostilidades.


mike17 dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen equipos de visión nocturna?



Si tienen, pero son equipos tradicionales. Como sabes a los rusos les gusta vivir con poco


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Cataluña también hubo un referéndum de independencia hace unos años que curiosamente también ganaron por amplia mayoría los que lo montaron, como en Donbas.



Vaya cuadrilla de descerebrados 

De esto....



uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Claro, el mundo es un país pegado a sus fronteras con un 40% de ruso parlantes, y con una parte del territorio ruso regalado en los años 50.
> 
> La luna es américa del norte, américa del sur, Europa, gran parte de Asia y África.
> 
> Eres muy subnormal, no niegues la evidencia.




al referendum de cataluña , sois la bomba. Me gustaría tener una cámara para ver vuestro día a día


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Retirada estrategica, hablo en un avance y consolidación.



Pero ¿que me estás contando?

En toda guerra, Afganistán incluido, el enemigo también hace sus movimientos y te toca adaptarte.

Los americanos no esperaban dos días a qué les mandaran alimentos, munición o combustible cuando estaban en pleno combate. Se adaptaban y si había que coger y usar algo en el sitio, lo hacían.

Si hasta entraron en una batalla a caballo con los que habían cogido en el terreno.


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sabía que el difunto Risitas había conseguido ser muy popular en Francia, pero desconocia que hubiese llegado hasta Ukrania.



Es popular en todo el mundo. En la startup donde soy consultor es un Emoji que se usa a menudo. Exportando genios. Que lástima que estos protestantes herejes no comprendan a Chiquito de la Calzada. Entonces el mundo sería nuestro de nuevo.


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el zoológico de Kharkiv. No se que valor estratégico tiene un zoo para tirar un cohete o misil ahi que encima ni explota



Esa llama se parece bastante a Goering, los ucras han entrenado en el nazismo a estos simpáticos hervíboros andinos. No tienen perdón de Dios.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Nos solemos meter con los rusos por llevar Mosin-Nagants o cascos SSh-60, pero los ucranianos no se quedan cortos con los DP27 o la Maxim...


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pero ¿que me estás contando?
> 
> En toda guerra, Afganistán incluido, el enemigo también hace sus movimientos y te toca adaptarte.
> 
> ...



No veas tantas peliculas en el netflix anda

Y no me compares el sistema logistico de cualquier ejercito moderno, incluido usa, a los rusos y si no quieres verlo es tu problema, no des mas la tabarra con algo que donde no hay no hay


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un BMP-2 ruso, por lo que parece, una vez fue capturado por las fuerzas rusas y ahora recapturado por las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un camión de suministro KAMAZ ruso en #Mykolaiv Oblast.


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No veas tantas peliculas en el netflix anda
> 
> Y no me compares el sistema logistico de cualquier ejercito moderno, incluido usa, a los rusos y si no quieres verlo es tu problema, no des mas la tabarra con algo que donde no hay no hay



Y esto lo dice el que solo ve películas ucranianas en Twiter.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y esto lo dice el que solo ve películas ucranianas en Twiter.



tu eres tonto.. ale al ignore


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> LA HORDA grabada saqueando:



Robando hasta alfombras


----------



## mapachën (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> A ver. A esto se le está dando una importancia excesiva, y me explico.
> En caso de ataque a un país de la UE, todos los países miembros están obligados al auxilio solidario en base al Artículo 42 del Tratado de la Unión (versión Lisboa).
> Así que si atacasen Polonia, _de facto_, sería como si *todos* los países de la UE (incluidos Irlanda, Suecia, Finlandia, Austria) fuesen (casi) "países de la OTAN". Así que no sé por qué la Putina se ha puesto a amenazar a tododios gratuitamente.
> 
> Que haya nuevas "entradas" en la OTAN, realmente no cambia mucho las cosas respecto al status actual.



Yo creo que se pensaban que podían con toda la UE a la vez... no descarto que en alguna borrachera de vodka lo hayan hablado sus élites... que ya sabemos qué tipo de elite mafiosa son... o no recordamos el helicóptero ese que ponía... a Berlín en la cola... y lo derribaron?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Robando hasta alfombras


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Los rusos estacionaron un nuevo lote de helicópteros en el aeródromo de Chernobaivka cerca de #Kherson , y el Ejército del Reino Unido dice que también destruyeron/dañaron (la mayoría) con un nuevo ataque aéreo ayer.

jojo que retarderd son estos rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

más capturas del ejército ruso en el frente #Kyiv : un cañón autopropulsado 2S3 Akatsiya de 152 mm, un lanzacohetes múltiple BM-21 Grad y un vehículo de evacuación médica MT-LB.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Más buenas noticias en torno a lo que ya habéis comentado anteriormente.

_«The city of Chernihiv is under the full control of Ukrainian Armed Forces and territorial defense forces; however, different subversion and reconnaissance groups are still operating in the city, Chernihiv city mayor Vladyslav Atroshenko says.»_


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En las zonas "controladas" siguen pasando cosas



Después de disparar a civiles, no creo que los ucras hagan muchos prisioneros rusos en Kherson.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Yo creo que se pensaban que podían con toda la UE a la vez... no descarto que en alguna borrachera de vodka lo hayan hablado sus élites... que ya sabemos qué tipo de elite mafiosa son... o no recordamos el helicóptero ese que ponía... a Berlín en la cola... y lo derribaron?
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Yo posteé lo del helicóptero que ponía "Adelante hasta Berlín", pero lo borré casi inmediatamente porque no era una foto actual de ESTA GUERRA.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Da igual, el ejercito ruso tiene todos los tanques que quieran y más. Pueden desplegar perfectamente uno de estos que todavía no han desplegado y nadie sabe por qué:
> 
> 
> 
> Y si no estos:



nos podríamos poner freudianos con esto, eh??

qué intentan tapar con esos tanques?
tanque grande ande o no ande...


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos estacionaron un nuevo lote de helicópteros en el aeródromo de Chernobaivka cerca de #Kherson , y el Ejército del Reino Unido dice que también destruyeron/dañaron (la mayoría) con un nuevo ataque aéreo ayer.
> 
> jojo que retarderd son estos rusos



El ruso es el único soldado capaz de morir dos veces por la misma bomba.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia implosionará, la única pregunta es cuántos civiles inocentes más tendrán que morir. China, partidario de Rusia, intentará utilizar esto para posicionarse como pacificador y fuente de dinero para los europeos. Si nos dejamos comprar por China, estamos jodidos.


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> nos podríamos poner freudianos con esto, eh??
> 
> qué intentan tapar con esos tanques?
> tanque grande ande o no ande...



Cumplen el mismo objetivo en Rusia que los SUV en Serrano.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Que pensabas que era una guerra?



hombre, pues se supone que hay convenciones, como la de ginebra y tal...

pero vamos, que si no ves que eso sea un problema de logística rusa, pues na, me la envaino
(bueno no, qué cojones!)


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Más buenas noticias en torno a lo que ya habéis comentado anteriormente.
> 
> _«The city of Chernihiv is under the full control of Ukrainian Armed Forces and territorial defense forces; however, different subversion and reconnaissance groups are still operating in the city, Chernihiv city mayor Vladyslav Atroshenko says.»_



Tiene pinta de que todo el frente norte ruso se está derrumbando.










Chernígov · Chernigov, Ucrania, 14039


Chernigov, Ucrania, 14039




www.google.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas se han visto obligadas a abandonar un importante suburbio de Kiev después de que Ucrania recuperara el control. El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania dijo que sus tropas retomaron el distrito de Makariv, de importancia estratégica, la madrugada del martes después de una intensa batalla.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

_«Macedonia del Norte suspende la transmisión de propagandistas a Russia Today (RT)»_


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las tropas rusas se han visto obligadas a abandonar un importante suburbio de Kiev después de que Ucrania recuperara el control. El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania dijo que sus tropas retomaron el distrito de Makariv, de importancia estratégica, la madrugada del martes después de una intensa batalla.



Ahí estaban las tropas rusas que habían quedado aisladas del cuerpo principal. Está claro que hay una contraofensiva ucra en el norte y que de momento están teniendo muchos éxitos.









Makariv · Óblast de Kiev, Ucrania


Óblast de Kiev, Ucrania




www.google.com


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el zoológico de Kharkiv. No se que valor estratégico tiene un zoo para tirar un cohete o misil ahi que encima ni explota



pues lo mismo que ayer con el centro comercial

ya no les interesan los objetivos militares, porque no les llega

van a por los civiles porque son más fáciles de atacar
es pura impotencia (y maldad)


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Es un vídeo recopilatorio, sin ningún valor especial. Lo más importante que se puede extraer es darnos cuenta de lo que cuesta limpiar una zona boscosa, que es posible, pero lleva mucho más tiempo. Inmediaciones de Kiev

_«Aerial footage of Ukrainian attacks on Russian military hardware and positions in Kyiv Oblast.»_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

lo digo telegrafico; rusia esta atancado españa con el piquete de transportes


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Para la colección de vídeos de ATGMs:

_«Ukrainian serviceman launching a RK-3 Corsar ATGM, Kyiv Oblast.»_


----------



## mapachën (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Imagino que se refiere a proyectiles, es el mismo problema que con las bombas. Como decía en otro hilo hace tiempo, el problema de muchos ataques en zonas residenciales, especialmente en Kharkov y Chernihiv, se debe a que los rusos no tienen muchas bombas inteligentes (tener las tienen, pero me refiero que no desplegadas en este conflicto) y eso aunque no lo creais genera ataques en zonas residenciales no deseados. Ojo no digo que los rusos no estén atacando zonas residenciales para desanimar a la población que también, pero a veces son meros accidentes.
> 
> Muchos aviones rusos si os fijáis en los videos vuelan a altitudes poco apropiadas, el tema de volar asi se debe principalmente a que Rusia no tiene prácticamente bombas de precisión y por tanto tienen que tirar a "ojímetro", esto hace que tengas que volar bajo y si vuelas bajo y relativamente lento, de cualquier matorral te puede salir un nota con un Stinger, un Strela o lo que sea. Los rusos en aire suelo tienen carencias serias en:
> - designación de objetivos
> ...



Se lo han gastado todo en putas, barcos, nukes, y pisos en París... el resto lo han malgastado, parafraseando a george best.

El tema es que no le dijeron a Putin como estaba el temita.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Liberando al pueblo de la comida. Qué generosidad...


----------



## Ungaunga (22 Mar 2022)

La idea que me está quedando es que la operación rusa tenía que ser rápida porque su ejército de tierra no está preparado para otra cosa: falta de tecnología de comunicación, falta de una cadena logística, falta de armamento actualizado.

Podría parecer que su doctrina piensa en el ejército de tierra como una fuerza de intervención rápida para mantener el "orden" en el espacio post-URSS y la labor de disuasión la deja a las fuerzas estratégicas tanto terrestres como navales. Todas sus intervenciones en este área intentan ser siempre con el esquema de ataques rápidos para cambiar gobiernos u ofensivas limitadas para obtener ganancias territoriales limitadas con las que hacer presión a los gobiernos involucrados.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

La 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada afirmó haber golpeado un vehículo de suministro ruso, que parece ser un camión civil. Sin embargo, dada la explosión, tenía munición a bordo.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Iba postear un par de vídeos de _WarGonzo_ pero no lo voy a hacer, porque me está dando bastante ascazo tener que escuchar a un tío continuamente emplear la palabra _«neonazi»_ para referirse a cualquier cosa ukra.
Está más cerca de ser un _Wagner_ que un reportero de guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo digo telegrafico; rusia esta atancado españa con el piquete de transportes



igual rusia no, pero colegas suyos...









Una red de ultraderecha une a Vox con los oligarcas rusos de Putin a través de HazteOir y CitizenGo


Políticos y empresarios cercanos al Kremlin propulsaron a Vox en España para impulsar una agenda contra los derechos LGTBI, la violencia de género y el aborto.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo digo telegrafico; rusia esta atancado españa con el piquete de transportes



¿Rusia intentando desestabilizar a la floja España? No me lo creo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

pues están operando tranquilamente ante la pasividad del gobierno, 



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Rusia intentando desestabilizar a la floja España? No me lo creo


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Se han visto tropas rusas con botas de combate ucranianas Talan. Aparentemente, prefieren los productos ucranianos a sus propios artículos fabricados en medio de sus gigantescos presupuestos militares.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

obtuvimos un video que muestra que la afirmación de Azov de que un bote patrullero ruso Proyecto 03160 "Raptor" fue golpeado cerca de #Mariupol es precisa, con 2x 9M113 ATGM disparados, 1 impacto exitoso. Según fuentes de Ru, el barco quedó fuera de servicio y tuvo que ser remolcado.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pues están operando tranquilamente ante la pasividad del gobierno,



Mi comentario era un ironic como una casa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Ahora mismo la infraestructura más intensiva de la ofensiva rusa es el puente sobre el estrecho de kerch


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ahora mismo la infraestructura más intensiva de la ofensiva rusa es el puente sobre el estrecho de kerch



El plan B es el sur. Montar un corredor entre Crimea y el Donbass. Capturar Odessa y llegar a Transnistria. Ese es el sueño húmedo de Putin y lo único que puede vender ahora internamente como una victoria. Pero, EMHO, se van a comer los mocos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

lo se 

estamos viendo como los cms del kanato estan en complicidad criminal con un genocidio en el sur de ucrania, lo hacen libremente; es la misma "operacion especial" y esa operacion especial se hace dentro de la OTAN ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo. Tu puedes leer que hay que desnazificar, que si mariupol hay que bombardearla, que si los ucras son los que los matan... eso es colaboracion con un genocidio de alguien que quiere ser parte de nuestra esfera por alguien que tiene misiles nucleares apuntando contra nosotros. Esa gente, los que cobran, tiene que estar procesada.

Lo mismo esta pasando con el trasporte, que es un sabotaje sinsentido; espero que ABASCAL espabile y se desprenda de todos los agentes del kremlin, rojos y subnormales que se le han metido en VOX.

En el gobierno está una vibora del kremlin; podemos, y una cosa que no es de fiar el PSOE. Ya veremos si en lugar de estar en detener esa huelga, estan en intentar implementar un proyecto marxista.



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Mi comentario era un ironic como una casa.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

CAPTURADO:
Teniente Coronel Koshel Alexander Olegovich (1982)



Ampliación necrológica

Senior Lieutenant Alexei Ivanov 


Teniente Vsevolod Yaroslavtsev


Teniente Stanislav Kutelev


Capitán Eduard Gilmiyarov


Capitán Yevgeny Cherkash


Capitán Alexei Opatsky


Capitán Vladimir Bardin


Teniente Yaroslav Ponomarenko (1998)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Si, desde un principio los mapas del khan querian trocear ucrania quedandose la horda con toda la costa. Es normal que los refuerzos y la logistica sur tenga prioridad. Mariupol esta sosteniendo ahora mismo Odessa, creo que es necesario un programa de desgaste del cerco sobre mariupol, una redistribucion de fuerzas para debilitar donde esta lo mollar de la guerra.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> El plan B es el sur. Montar un corredor entre Crimea y el Donbass. Capturar Odessa y llegar a Transnistria. Ese es el sueño húmedo de Putin y lo único que puede vender ahora internamente como una victoria. Pero, EMHO, se van a comer los mocos.


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro?
> 
> ¿Sabes cuántos miles de vehículos abandonaron los EEUU en Afganistán?



No voy a comprobarlo, y te lo voy a dar por bueno. Pero, por favor, no compares la logística que tiene que soportar USA en una guerra en Afganistán, con la que tiene que soportar Rusia contra Ucrania. Es un insulto a la inteligencia.

Prácticamente todo el frente está a menos de 100 km de su propia frontera, las líneas de abastecimiento hasta la misma frontera están libres de cualquier ataque, y el país es uno de los mayores productores de petróleo del mundo. No hay ninguna razón para que los rusos tengan que saquear gasolineras y arriesgarse a sabotajes.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo se
> 
> estamos viendo como los cms del kanato estan en complicidad criminal con un genocidio en el sur de ucrania, lo hacen libremente; es la misma "operacion especial" y esa operacion especial se hace dentro de la OTAN ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



Lo que observo es que los mismos que se echaban las manos a la cabeza con los piquetes y con la "libertad para trabajar" ahora quieren piquetes y que pare todo el país.

Y que los mismos que dicen que Yanukovich era presidente legítimo democráticamente elegido y fue derrocado por una revolución fomentada por agentes externos quieren ahora hacer una revolución para derrocar al presidente democráticamente elegido (no es santo de mi devoción Sánchez pero a disfrutar de lo votado), seguramente también movilizados por agentes externos.

No desvío más el tema del hilo, perdón.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> igual rusia no, pero colegas suyos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues les ha salido como el culo, Vox está en contra de la invasión y de Putin.





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Este tema y el de ucrania están en la misma cabina de telefono. No se puede desvincular la invasion a ucrania, de la financiacion y promocion del ecoterrorismo mas desencarnado en europa para depender duramente del gas ruso. Todo esta relacionado porque son distintas capas de una misma doctrina de sabotaje y conquista de la Horda; es una guerra multifactorial de un imperio del mal.

Tengo este hilo en donde explico como la retorica del kremlin que inunda las redes estan trasformando a las derechas en marxistas de hecho.






Marxismo cultural en la derecha alternativa


En este hilo tratare de explicar un reciente descubrimiento que explica muchísimas cosas que suceden en el foro y en la red en general. Este descubrimiento consiste en que existe un marxismo cultural especialmente diseñado para que sea consumido y asimilado por la gente de sensibilidad...




www.burbuja.info







wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo que observo es que los mismos que se echaban las manos a la cabeza con los piquetes y con la "libertad para trabajar" ahora quieren piquetes y que pare todo el país.
> 
> Y que los mismos que dicen que Yanukovich era presidente legítimo democráticamente elegido y fue derrocado por una revolución fomentada por agentes externos quieren ahora hacer una revolución para derrocar al presidente democráticamente elegido (no es santo de mi devoción Sánchez pero a disfrutar de lo votado), seguramente también movilizados por agentes externos.
> 
> No desvío más el tema del hilo, perdón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Abascal ha sido artifice del Foro de Madrid que nace como contrapeso al foro de puebla que es un foro controlado por el kremlin.
La situacion en hispanoamerica, con el odio a españa que es difundido por el kremlin, una retorica anticolonial tipicamente marxista, hace estar mas precavido a Vox sobre lo que es el kremlin. Cosa que las derechas occidentales no tienen esa circunstancia y pueden ser mas facilmente orquestables por el kremlin.

Pero creo que deben profundizar todavia más en hasta donde llegan los tentaculos desestabilizadores de los Imperios del Este. Lo digo por Abascal, que es el partido, porque le he visto parando con el pecho a los ETArras, el resto no se de donde han salido y no me espero nada de ellos.



Nicors dijo:


> Pues les ha salido como el culo, Vox está en contra de la invasión y de Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

Mientras en el flanco norte.

Guerrillas bielorrusas sabotean los movimientos de tropas Rusas.

Edito. Según artículo, los militares bielorrusos no estan por la labor de colaborar en esta infamia. ¿Se está gestando el maidan bielorruso?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> La idea que me está quedando es que la operación rusa tenía que ser rápida porque su ejército de tierra no está preparado para otra cosa: falta de tecnología de comunicación, falta de una cadena logística, falta de armamento actualizado.
> 
> Podría parecer que su doctrina piensa en el ejército de tierra como una fuerza de intervención rápida para mantener el "orden" en el espacio post-URSS y la labor de disuasión la deja a las fuerzas estratégicas tanto terrestres como navales. Todas sus intervenciones en este área intentan ser siempre con el esquema de ataques rápidos para cambiar gobiernos u ofensivas limitadas para obtener ganancias territoriales limitadas con las que hacer presión a los gobiernos involucrados.



Si en algo conozco la naturaleza humana, te aseguro que el ejército ruso nunca pensó que eran un ejército con capacidad para luchar solo una semana y sin oposición.

Al contrario, se creían los reyes del Mambo y el ejército más profesional, preparado, armado y entrenado del mundo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> igual rusia no, pero colegas suyos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caballeros, please, al tema. Ya habrá tiempo de hablar de VOX, PP, PSOE y Putinemos.


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No voy a comprobarlo, y te lo voy a dar por bueno. Pero, por favor, no compares la logística que tiene que soportar USA en una guerra en Afganistán, con la que tiene que soportar Rusia contra Ucrania. Es un insulto a la inteligencia.
> 
> Prácticamente todo el frente está a menos de 100 km de su propia frontera, las líneas de abastecimiento hasta la misma frontera están libres de cualquier ataque, y el país es uno de los mayores productores de petróleo del mundo. No hay ninguna razón para que los rusos tengan que saquear gasolineras y arriesgarse a sabotajes.



Distancia USA - Afganistan son 12.000 km en linea recta

Los soldados usanos tenian hasta comida rapida en las bases


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Distancia USA - Afganistan son 12.000 km en linea recta
> 
> Los soldados usanos tenian hasta comida rapida en las bases



Desde Ike los usanos saben que las guerras las gana la logística.


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo digo telegrafico; rusia esta atancado españa con el piquete de transportes



Los huevos toreros. El gobierno español si hubiera bajado impuestos, hubiera tenido unos ingresos similares y hubieran quedado de puta madre en cuanto a marketing político. En este caso no está Rusia como culpable, está la incapacidad mental del propio gobierno.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí dicen que hunden una especie de patrullero ruso, pero no consigo entender las imágenes:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 Mar 2022)

Misil anti-buque ruso (con capacidades de ataque a tierra) lanzado a objetivo terrestre, escasez a la vista?


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí dicen que hunden una especie de patrullero ruso, pero no consigo entender las imágenes:



A algo le han atizado y tiene todas las papeletas de ser ruski.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

*Era todo una performance:*

Resulta que el DJ del concierto en el discurso de Putin, no era un DJ, sino un miembro del Servicio Federal de Seguridad:


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Abascal ha sido artifice del Foro de Madrid que nace como contrapeso al foro de puebla que es un foro controlado por el kremlin.
> La situacion en hispanoamerica, con el odio a españa que es difundido por el kremlin, una retorica anticolonial tipicamente marxista, hace estar mas precavido a Vox sobre lo que es el kremlin. Cosa que las derechas occidentales no tienen esa circunstancia y pueden ser mas facilmente orquestables por el kremlin.
> 
> Pero creo que deben profundizar todavia más en hasta donde llegan los tentaculos desestabilizadores de los Imperios del Este. Lo digo por Abascal, que es el partido, porque le he visto parando con el pecho a los ETArras, el resto no se de donde han salido y no me espero nada de ellos.



Bien por Abascal. Tiene las ideas claras de quien es el enemigo; Rusia y su desestabilización global.


----------



## alb. (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


>



SI fueran hombres, no tendrían la cara pintada de verde, sino llena de golpes y moratones.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A algo le han atizado y tiene todas las papeletas de ser ruski.



Estos no fallan, era rusa y se la han cargado con armas anticarro:


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Desde Ike los usanos saben que las guerras las gana la logística.



Como olvidar la escena de aquella lamentable película, "La Batalla de las Ardenas", en la que un mando alemán se asombraba de que a los soldados americanos les llegaran tartas de chocolate hechas hace nada desde su país, como síntoma de que ellos lo tenían crudísimo para ganar la batalla.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mientras en el flanco norte.
> 
> Guerrillas bielorrusas sabotean los movimientos de tropas Rusas.
> 
> Edito. Según artículo, los militares bielorrusos no estan por la labor de colaborar en esta infamia. ¿Se está gestando el maidan bielorruso?



¡Ojala!


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)

alb. dijo:


> SI fueran hombres, no tendrían la cara pintada de verde, sino llena de golpes y moratones.



O las dos cosas... eso se lo hacen a hombres y a niños también... twitter se encarga de ir borrando,

así que esos ya no están disponibles, pero cito a Casino que no creo que a él le pongáis en duda



[IΞI] dijo:


> El segundo vídeo...
> 
> tienen al niño con los pantalones bajados, se le ve en la altura y las piernitas que tiene
> 
> Qué estás diciendo?





Casino dijo:


> Sí, es cierto, ese es un niño, los niños deben respetarse, no hay discusión en ese tema.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Empezamos la mañana con los restos calcinados de los ocupantes





hightower dijo:


> Adios amigos dice el cabrón...



Gráficamente:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


>



Son muy blandos con los gitanos. Aún así nos llevan años de ventaja.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí dicen que hunden una especie de patrullero ruso, pero no consigo entender las imágenes:



El primero da, esta el tipo diciendo algo asi como dale hermano, vamos vamos. El segundo falla, el tirador le pregunta si da y el que graba dice que no.

Tampoco es que sepa mucho yo.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Da igual, el ejercito ruso tiene todos los tanques que quieran y más. Pueden desplegar perfectamente uno de estos que todavía no han desplegado y nadie sabe por qué:



A este paso es más probable que desplieguen estos que los T-14 Armata:


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

Tras el primer Armata que caiga en combate los rusos se quedarán con 9, y de esos 9 probablemente dentro de unos meses ya solo podrán hacer arrancar 3 porque se habrán quedado sin componentes para los otros 6.

Veo que sigue el tema de que los rusos no sacan el material guapo porque se lo guardan por si se tienen que enfrentar a la OTAN:

El ejercito ruso utiliza chatarra y material viejo porque están guardando lo bueno para cuando se enfrenten a la OTAN


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Son muy blandos con los gitanos. Aún así nos llevan años de ventaja.



Ese aun no debe llevar tilde...

Ni idea si las chicas son gitanas realmente, estaban allanando una tienda o sólo sabían hablar ruso.

Y estoy de acuerdo en que aquí los gitanos se ríen de los payos, e incluso en algunos casos están conchabados con el sistema y la policía (por lo menos con algunos) especialmente en cuanto a la distribución de estupefacientes. Pero sigo pensando que no se pueden justificar las torturas. Nunca. A nadie.


----------



## Poncio (22 Mar 2022)

Siguen cayendo como moscas.

El Crescent, parado en Tarragona y según parece manejado por un testaferro de Putin llamado Igor Sechin, se sugiere en el video que éste o su hermano gemelo son del mismísimo Zar de todas las Rusias.



Al Ragnar los noruegos se niegan a venderles combustible para que puedan seguir navegando, mientras si se lo venden a los pescadores rusos. Les recomiendan que remen o saquen las velas para volver a casa, literal. Parece que es de un ex KGB colega de Putin.



El Royal Romance, doscientos millones de Merkels. Parado en Croacia, parece que ucranianos en el país se estaban organizando para atacarlo con cócteles molotov. ¿ De quien es según parece?, de Victor Medvedchuck, ucraniano, íntimo de Putin ( el Zar es padrino de una de sus hijas) y fugado del arresto domiciliario que le pusieron en Octubre de 2021 por traición. Unos dicen que ha salido por patas a Rusia y su abogado que permanece en Ucrania en lugar seguro. Donde está el pájaro no se sabe.



Y por último el Axioma que venía del Caribe y paró a repostar en Gibraltar. El dueño Dmitri Pumpyanski.



Que barbaridad la tela que se ha levantado en los alrededores del núcleo irradiante del Zar, y que tristes se van a quedar la Costa Azul y el Mediterráneo este verano sin esos notas dando el cante.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

BigSac10 últimamente postea unas imágenes tan duras que no voy a ponerlas aquí. Os dejo el link a vuestra elección. En ellas se ve que los rusos cada vez mueren de formas más horribles.



https://twitter.com/bigSAC10


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> igual rusia no, pero colegas suyos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vox ya ha dicho que apoya a ucrania, son proOTAN.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tras el primer Armata que caiga en combate los rusos se quedarán con 9, y de esos 9 probablemente dentro de unos meses ya solo podrán hacer arrancar 3 porque se habrán quedado sin componentes para los otros 6.
> 
> Veo que sigue el tema de que los rusos no sacan el material guapo porque se lo guardan por si se tienen que enfrentar a la OTAN:
> 
> El ejercito ruso utiliza chatarra y material viejo porque están guardando lo bueno para cuando se enfrenten a la OTAN



Os lo he sugerido muchas veces. Putin no saca todo por si tiene un problema INTERNO. Por eso se tiene que quedar con una reserva de calidad.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sesudo análisis de los NLAW del camarada Zhukov (@Giles Amaury @Pinovski):



¿Truñov es el del vídeo este?
¿O el del vídeo es sólo el _cuñao_ del Truñov?


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo se
> 
> estamos viendo como los cms del kanato estan en complicidad criminal con un genocidio en el sur de ucrania, lo hacen libremente; es la misma "operacion especial" y esa operacion especial se hace dentro de la OTAN ante el jijijaja de todo el mundo. Tu puedes leer que hay que desnazificar, que si mariupol hay que bombardearla, que si los ucras son los que los matan... eso es colaboracion con un genocidio de alguien que quiere ser parte de nuestra esfera por alguien que tiene misiles nucleares apuntando contra nosotros. Esa gente, los que cobran, tiene que estar procesada.
> 
> ...



La huelga de transporte también es culpa de putin.    

Arrikitaun cada día peor, la demencia te empieza a afectar seriamente.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pues claro que es de 1991, del posterior ya he puesto yo los datos ¿Eso cambia lo dicho?
> 
> ¿VES COMO ERES RETRASADO? Lo voy a pasar muy bien contigo



¿Qué posterior? ¿El butifarrendum de la HORDA? ¿Tú eres tonto?


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


>



Sin entrar si esta bien o esta mal , no hay ninguna prueba de que les hacen eso por ser gitanas .

------------------------------------------------------------------
Resumen de la doctrina militar rusa


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ese aun no debe llevar tilde...
> 
> Ni idea si las chicas son gitanas realmente, estaban allanando una tienda o sólo sabían hablar ruso.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo en que aquí los gitanos se ríen de los payos, e incluso en algunos casos están conchabados con el sistema y la policía (por lo menos con algunos) especialmente en cuanto a la distribución de estupefacientes. Pero sigo pensando que no se pueden justificar las torturas. Nunca. A nadie.



Son zingaras, mismas caras que las que hay por Eslovaquia robando al descuido.

Demasiado blandos son con los gitanos, cosas de gente blanca y de que las cosas no se han degradado mucho. Al revés sería muy distinto, los gitanos nos harían cosas mucho peores. Y en épocas de más necesidad en Eslavia se les hacía el corrillo húngaro y pal río.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ese aun no debe llevar tilde...
> 
> Ni idea si las chicas son gitanas realmente, estaban allanando una tienda o sólo sabían hablar ruso.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo en que aquí los gitanos se ríen de los payos, e incluso en algunos casos están conchabados con el sistema y la policía (por lo menos con algunos) especialmente en cuanto a la distribución de estupefacientes. Pero sigo pensando que no se pueden justificar las torturas. Nunca. A nadie.



Desde luego que buena guerra nos hace falta. O al menos, que le pille a gilipollas como a ti: peña robando en situación de GUERRA y el merluzo de los cojones diciendo que muy mal que le hayan dado dos bofetones. Con una llamada a los padres se soluciona todo. Pero que panda de SUBNORMALES estáis hechos.


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos estacionaron un nuevo lote de helicópteros en el aeródromo de Chernobaivka cerca de #Kherson , y el Ejército del Reino Unido dice que también destruyeron/dañaron (la mayoría) con un nuevo ataque aéreo ayer.
> 
> jojo que retarderd son estos rusos



Se refiere al MoD de Ukrania, no de UK, _I guess_.


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos estacionaron un nuevo lote de helicópteros en el aeródromo de Chernobaivka cerca de #Kherson , y el Ejército del Reino Unido dice que también destruyeron/dañaron (la mayoría) con un nuevo ataque aéreo ayer.
> 
> jojo que retarderd son estos rusos



Otra vez?


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien se imagina esto en España para proteger nuestras fronteras ?


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Sin entrar si esta bien o esta mal , no hay ninguna prueba de que les hacen eso por ser gitanas .
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Resumen de la doctrina militar rusa



Si está bien o está mal?

Que más da si son gitanas hablan ruso o robaban algo para comer... es una puta salvajada

están torturando a civiles y esto es de lo más light que se ve

No entiendo que algunos foreros justifiquéis estas cosas


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Liberando al pueblo de la comida. Qué generosidad...



Los ruskies sabían que había _Frankfurter_s, _Wiener_s, _Bratwürste_, _Sauerkraut_, y buenos codillos entre la comida. Había incluso yogures nancys de kilo con tropezones de frutas.
Putin avisó el 24 de febrero, y simplemente fueron consecuentes en la operación "desnazificadora".


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Da igual, el ejercito ruso tiene todos los tanques que quieran y más. Pueden desplegar perfectamente uno de estos que todavía no han desplegado y nadie sabe por qué:
> 
> 
> 
> Y si no estos:



Yo creo que los rusos no meten tanques nuevos en Ucrania ni locos. Cono sigan perdiendo material les acaba invadiendo Kazakhstan


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si está bien o está mal?
> 
> Que más da si son gitanas hablan ruso o robaban algo para comer... es una puta salvajada
> 
> ...



En El Confidencial de hoy viene un artículo sobre ese tema, los ucranianos les llaman merodeadores, y en tiempos de guerra no es ninguna tontería, las penas son entre 7 y 9 años de cárcel, es gente que se aprovecha de los toques de queda y aprovecha para entrar a robar en tiendas y viviendas particulares, si alguien puede que ponga el link y copie el contenido...

PD.- por cierto viene una foto de un chico que también tiene la cara pintada de verde...


----------



## Alpharius (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sabía que el difunto Risitas había conseguido ser muy popular en Francia, pero desconocia que hubiese llegado hasta Ukrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Truñov es el del vídeo este?
> ¿O el del vídeo es sólo el _cuñao_ del Truñov?



Dudo que sean la misma persona


Interesante uso de ATGM Konkurs para atacar un buque, esto lo había visto hace unos años en el conflicto del Sinaí, pero es algo bastante raro:




La artillería ucraniana está funcionando de maravilla con el uso de drones para dar posiciones:


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


>


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Dejo aquí esta reflexión de café mañanero, por si a alguien le interesa, comparte mi visión, o cree que es una soplapollez





Sobre los MIG, los S300, los S400, Javelins...


Me ha llamado mucho la atención desde el principio como se ha venido haciendo muy público todo lo relacionado con el armamento que se manda a Ucrania. Lo de los MIGs polacos especialmente. Al principio pensaba que era por simple estupidez, vanidad y populismo de los políticos. Pero si ha habido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> el viejo diciendo que los alemanes les trataron mejor
> el otro que matan civiles por la cara
> 
> 
> ...



Si viajas por Polonia o las repúblicas bálticas te recomiendo que preguntes a la gente si prefieren a los nazis o a los rusos. Vas a flipar. Teniendo en cuenta las salvajadas que hicieron los criminales nazis por allí.

De las respuestas que me han dado que más me gustaron fue "los nazis por lo menos pagaban por la gasolina"


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Estos videos siempre molan:


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

*IMPORANTE*



Por aquí dicen que los ucras han embolsado a los rusos del saliente del que llevamos hablando tantos días. Sea cierto o no, recordad que esto lo leísteis por primera vez en este hilo.


_ Ukrainian Armed Forces confirm that rashists in Bucha, Irpin and Gostomel are cut off from supplies and are in the boiler They will only be able to take what was stolen from the homes of ordinary people to the next world. _


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Desde Ike los usanos saben que las guerras las gana la logística.



Creo que la importancia de la logística es algo que se conoce desde siempre. Los romanos, o Alejandro, la trataban con máximo respeto. Polibio describe la logística romana con mucho detalle, y la tenían tan dominada que podían montar campañas EXITOSAS en muy poco tiempo. Pero lo normal es que antes de lanzarse a aventuras serias, se tardasen AÑOS de preparación. Alejandro Magno se iba de excursión aprovechando zonas donde sabía que iba a haber buenas rutas y buena comida, y llegaba a dejar a sus mejores oficiales al cargo de construcción de graneros intermedios.

Los nazis llevaban por lo menos 5 años (y seguramente me quede corto) preparando la logística de la IIWW, con cosas aparentemente tan inocuas como desarrollar la jerrycan en 1937 o antes. En 1939 ya tenían miles de latas listas para entrar en acción.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Si se confirma al 100% sería la liberación de Kiev y la caída de un cuerpo de ejército ruso completo.




https://twitter.com/i/events/1483255084750282753


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por aquí dicen que los ucras han embolsado a los rusos del saliente del que llevamos hablando tantos días. Sea cierto o no, recordad que esto lo leísteis por primera vez en este hilo.
> 
> 
> _ Ukrainian Armed Forces confirm that rashists in Bucha, Irpin and Gostomel are cut off from supplies and are in the boiler They will only be able to take what was stolen from the homes of ordinary people to the next world. _



Hace casi una semana lo dijiste, si señor 

Calopez cifra este hilo anda, que los rusos podrían usar la info que manejamos aquí para su ventaja


----------



## Karamba (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por aquí dicen que los ucras han embolsado a los rusos del saliente del que llevamos hablando tantos días. Sea cierto o no, recordad que esto lo leísteis por primera vez en este hilo.
> _Ukrainian Armed Forces confirm that rashists in Bucha, Irpin and Gostomel are cut off from supplies and are in the boiler They will only be able to take what was stolen from the homes of ordinary people to the next world. _




¡Qué cabrones los ukras! Lo dicen con segundas y mucho rintintín


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si se confirma al 100% sería la liberación de Kiev y la caída de un cuerpo de ejército ruso completo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sus blindadnos no son anfibios,,que huyan por el lago...


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

Calopez me da a mi que está en Moscú y ya no se llama Calopez sino Yuri Putocalvopovich


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que todo el frente norte ruso se está derrumbando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el mapita de LA HORDA que ponen los JUANITOS ese área está muy roja, tiene que ser fake news.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si viajas por Polonia o las repúblicas bálticas te recomiendo que preguntes a la gente si prefieren a los nazis o a los rusos. Vas a flipar. Teniendo en cuenta las salvajadas que hicieron los criminales nazis por allí.
> 
> De las respuestas que me han dado que más me gustaron fue "los nazis por lo menos pagaban por la gasolina"



En Polonia y los países bálticos los nazis hicieron pocas salvajadas, muy pocas, contra los nativos. Otra cosa es contra los judíos, con las que colaboraron gustosamente los nativos.


----------



## Evangelion (22 Mar 2022)

Up que se ha quedado en 2º pagina


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

Hay un cacho de una entrevista a Ernst Jünger en la que le preguntan si recuerda cuando vio por vez primera un casco de acero en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Dice que sí, y que le causó una impresión muy fuerte. Le preguntan por qué y responde "bueno, me recordó a la Antigüedad Clásica".




Me pasó hoy lo mismo -con la diferencia de no estar metido en la guerra, obvio- al ver ukros disparando ametralladoras Maxims


----------



## Abc123CBA (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No entiendo que sentido tiene hacerlo publico si fuera real, pero en fin



Es posible que sea propaganda, pero estoy seguro de que más de un oligarca prefiere deshacerse de Putin antes que tener que vivir como un pobre.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Empieza la desbandada de las tropas rusas. Que se den prisa para negociar algo honroso.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

Anda que, si llegamos a saberlo.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Siguen cayendo como moscas.
> 
> El Crescent, parado en Tarragona y según parece manejado por un testaferro de Putin llamado Igor Sechin, se sugiere en el video que éste o su hermano gemelo son del mismísimo Zar de todas las Rusias.
> 
> ...




Putin el ruso

Gastando 700 millones robados al estado que dice amar para construirse en Hamburgo un mega yate con bandera de Bahamas y que navega por el Mediterráneo italiano



Super ruso todo


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Distancia USA - Afganistan son 12.000 km en linea recta
> 
> Los soldados usanos tenian hasta comida rapida en las bases





Tenian hastaTaco Bells y McDonald’s en las bases de Arabia y Kuwait


Quiero decir


Con sus logos
Empleados de uniforme 
Menús...


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Tenian hastaTaco Bells y McDonald’s en las bases de Arabia y Kuwait
> 
> 
> Quiero decir
> ...


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ofrece a los rusos 1 millón de dólares por cada avión entregado y medio por helicóptero.
Aqui un soldado ruso entregando una chatarra por 10.000









Un militar ruso entrega su tanque al ejército ucraniano. – Galaxia Militar


Un carro de combate principal en activo operado por las tropas del Kremlin está ahora bajo el control del ejército ucraniano después de que un miembro de la tripulación del carro ruso entregara su vehículo de combate.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Es posible que sea propaganda, pero estoy seguro de que más de un oligarca prefiere deshacerse de Putin antes que tener que vivir como un pobre.



No sé si hay o no conspiración. De lo que estoy seguro es que los ucras no lo saben.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ucrania ofrece a los rusos 1 millón de dólares por cada avión entregado y medio por helicóptero.
> Aqui un soldado ruso entregando una chatarra por 10.000
> 
> 
> ...



Mal negocio. Un misil Stinger es más barato.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mal negocio. Un misil Stinger es más barato.



Loa stinger son regalados.


----------



## arsenchik (22 Mar 2022)

algo me dice que Ukrania se quedara sin mar, un castigo mas que merecido


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas ya son normales, pero las pongo para que no se baje el hilo con toda la basura que ponen los de Putinmos.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que los bielorusos están formados para atacar.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Pues Wali esta vivo









Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"


El misterio de si Wali ha sobrevivido -o no- se ha resuelto. El más mediático francotirador, quien se unió a las fuerzas de resistencia ucranianas, ha querido responder él...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (22 Mar 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> algo me dice que Ukrania se quedara sin mar, un castigo mas que merecido



Algo me dice que los rusos se están quedando sin ejército,si es que a eso se le puede calificar como tal


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Estan cazando a los rusos por las noches con drones









La unidad de élite de drones que destruye tanques rusos por la noche mientras las tropas duermen


Ucrania mata a un general ruso después de que hiciera una llamada no segura que les dio su ubicación



www.abc.es


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Walli sigue vivo









Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"


El misterio de si Wali ha sobrevivido -o no- se ha resuelto. El más mediático francotirador, quien se unió a las fuerzas de resistencia ucranianas, ha querido responder él...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Quedan preciosos cuando revientan...... arte en la guerra


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

LEASE MISIL HIPERSONICO

EN LUGAR DE

CYBER ATAQUE " RUSO "



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues Wali esta vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta en contacto casi permanente con un periodista canadiense, ademas en estas semanas el hijo de Wally cumple un añito.


----------



## vladimirovich (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si viajas por Polonia o las repúblicas bálticas te recomiendo que preguntes a la gente si prefieren a los nazis o a los rusos. Vas a flipar. Teniendo en cuenta las salvajadas que hicieron los criminales nazis por allí.
> 
> De las respuestas que me han dado que más me gustaron fue "los nazis por lo menos pagaban por la gasolina"



En los balticos y Ucrania occidental los nazis reclutaron mucha gente (en Polonia no) para las SS y como Hiwi.

Si preguntas a los supervivientes de los campos quienes eran los mas hp y jodidos de los que les custodiaban igual la sorpresa te la llevas tu.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​ 
Archillect  @archillect​

9m
4:32 p. m. · 22 mar. 2022·Archillect




​


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

Con 5000 ni para empezar..además que hacer eso añadiría bielorusia a las sanciones


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mal negocio. Un misil Stinger es más barato.



Creo que la idea es volver aun mas paranoicos a los servicios de informacion rusos y que estos aprieten aun mas las tuercas a los pilotos. Durante la guerra fria, a los pilotos sovieticos destinados en Alemania del este los tenian encerrados en la base. No podian salir, entro otras razones para que no se enterasen de la recompensa que habia por desertar con un avion. 
Luego esta el tema de que si les derribas un aparato a los rusos con un Stinger o similar, les privas a ellos de su uso. Si el piloto ruso deserta con el, les privas igual de el y encima lo usan los ucranianos.


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Del tuit, que ha puesto el enlace txusky, un par de fotos (y no gore)

Una de humor:




y otra, digamos, inquietante:


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto estoy buscando por todos lados a Tushayev el segundo de Kadirov, y no encuento nada, ni un Tik Tok ni una videollamada de esas que tanto le gustan a Kadirov. Nada.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar con el palillo en la boca. Me da la impresión que después de esta guerra lo mejor que se puede hacer con los blindados es achatarrarlos. Creo que estaría mejor invertir en javelines y armas contra carro similares. En el caso de España una aviación operativa y una buena defensa aérea, y una armada aceptable. Lo demás infantería ligera y unidades de operaciones especiales distribuidas por todo el territorio nacional, no solo en Alicante.



Según yago rodríguez, eso sería volver a la IGM.

La infantería es la que toma el territorio, y está tiene que ir protegida en carros. Atacar siempre es mas caro que defenderse, además.


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Es posible que sea propaganda, pero estoy seguro de que más de un oligarca prefiere deshacerse de Putin antes que tener que vivir como un pobre.



Como un pobre no van a vivir, ellos siempre tendran acceso a lujos y viviran mejor que el 99,999999999999% de los rusos

Pero claro, el 90% de ser oligarca es el chulearse, el tener el barco mas gordo en Montecarlo, la casa mas grande en Mayfair, la coleccion de lamborqhinis mas exclusiva, poder pillar el avion privado para ir a de fiesta a las vegas y acabar la juerga con un camion de putas en Miami, etc.

Ser el mas rico de un pais que se va a la mierda mola menos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

Disclose.tv
@disclosetv


_JUST IN - Russian court classifies Meta as an "extremist organization" and bans Facebook and Instagram from operating in Russia._

3:08 p. m. · 21 mar. 2022·Twitter

_" Based russian court "_



















​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

Archillect retweeted

Archillect  @archillect

*69
71*​ 

m o n e y​52543272
​
elon r musk​525768128


*TIME STAMP 69 EN EL DE TRUMP = ¿ CHECKMATE ? ( ¿ TRUMP EN EL ROL DE "OFICIAL DE BANCARROTA" ?*















nielsen


  






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

*MR POOL Y DONALDO TRUMPO



FASTEN SEAT BELTS*
*AND*
*BUCKLE UP*
=
NI CASO


nunca pasa nada
 









Freedom Belle Data Dumps ✝️✝️✝️


I trust God’s plan.




t.me


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Walli sigue vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follaputis con el ojete en llamas de nuevo, mira que estaban contentos estos días al haber leído noticias que hablaban de su muerte (sin aportar prueba alguna)


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En los balticos y Ucrania occidental los nazis reclutaron mucha gente (en Polonia no) para las SS y como Hiwi.
> 
> Si preguntas a los supervivientes de los campos quienes eran los mas hp y jodidos de los que les custodiaban igual la sorpresa te la llevas tu.



Lo de polonia a los nazis les sorprendio mucho, se quedaron medio descolocados

por un lado eran eslavos, o sea Untermensch, pero por otro, muchisimos eran rubios de ojos azules

en su plan de mejora de la raza consideraron pillar stock de mujeres polacas para fijar ciertos fenotipos, al resto utilizarlos como mano de obra barata en el III reich


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo: las tropas rusas, rodeadas y sin suministros en las afueras de Kiev


Es el vigésimo séptimo día desde que estalló la guerra en Ucrania y Vladimir Putin atacó el país. Numerosas localizaciones han sido arrasadas y millones de personas han tenido que huir del país




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Follaputis con el ojete en llamas de nuevo, mira que estaban contentos estos días al haber leído noticias que hablaban de su muerte (sin aportar prueba alguna)



Bueno aqui, en este hilo aportamos pruebas de que el dia 14 estaba vivo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Se sigue combatiendo en Mariupol. Estos ucras disparan contra rusos:


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el zoológico de Kharkiv. No se que valor estratégico tiene un zoo para tirar un cohete o misil ahi que encima ni explota




Esa es la parte del propelente, no explota, solo impulsa la ojiva del cohete hasta que se acaba desprendiendo y la ojiva es la que supuestamente continúa hasta alcanzar el objetivo. Es cierto que en ocasiones la ojiva tampoco explota porque la espoleta no funciona correctamente.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Mar 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> algo me dice que Ukrania se quedara sin mar, un castigo mas que merecido



Mira a ver ese "algo" que te da esa información, porque no parece que se entere mucho.


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Según yago rodríguez, eso sería volver a la IGM.
> 
> La infantería es la que toma el territorio, y está tiene que ir protegida en carros. Atacar siempre es mas caro que defenderse, además.



La infantería puede tratar de protegerse detrás de un blindado, pero con los javelines y similares se ve que sirve de poco la protección.


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, me sorprende que hasta ahora nadie hubiera mencionado que los ucranianos operan desde líneas interiores. Ahora sí, desde el twttr de Mark hertling:


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo de polonia a los nazis les sorprendio mucho, se quedaron medio descolocados
> 
> por un lado eran eslavos, o sea Untermensch, pero por otro, muchisimos eran rubios de ojos azules
> 
> en su plan de mejora de la raza consideraron pillar stock de mujeres polacas para fijar ciertos fenotipos, al resto utilizarlos como mano de obra barata en el III reich



La ocupación de Polonia fue brutal y realmente había voluntad de exterminar a muchos polacos (incluidas todas las élites) y acabar con la cultura e identidad polacas. Los "germananizables" se integrarían. Pero con los eslavos, además de matar a millones, lo que terminó pasando es que la Wehrmacht (no siempre con el conocimiento de Hitler) acabó usando a una cantidad brutal de eslavos en sus filas...


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Los usanos se descojonan vivos porque los rusos no pueden llevar suministros a las tropas que ya tienen, pero van a meter otras más (las que están en Bielorrusia aparcadas probablemente).


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La ocupación de Polonia fue brutal y realmente había voluntad de exterminar a muchos polacos (incluidas todas las élites) y acabar con la cultura e identidad polacas. Los "germananizables" se integrarían. Pero con los eslavos, además de matar a millones, lo que terminó pasando es que la Wehrmacht (no siempre con el conocimiento de Hitler) terminó usando a una cantidad brutal de eslavos en sus filas...



Eso por descontado, entre los planes que tenian estaba reducir la educacion al minimo posible que les permitiese obedecer ordenes, decian que con enseñarles a contar hasta 500 ya llegaba...

Lo que hicieron en varsovia en el 44 fue terrorifico


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Por cierto, me sorprende que hasta ahora nadie hubiera mencionado que los ucranianos operan desde líneas interiores. Ahora sí, desde el twttr de Mark hertling:



Que bueno, me ha gustado mucho.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Más sobre el saliente de Kiev, que dentro de poco va a ser más recordado que el de Kursk:


----------



## podemita medio (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mal negocio. Un misil Stinger es más barato.



Te equivocas, sobornar o incitar a desertar a los soldados rusos es la mejor estrategia posible. Ataca al punto más débil del ejercito ruso, la baja moral y motivación de sus soldados. Es mucho más preferible que se entreguen sin luchar, a tener que derribarlos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que bueno, me ha gustado mucho.



Los generales norteamericanos, británicos y australianos estan dando autenticas lecciones magistrales en Twitter. Comparas sus comentarios con los del general Dávila o el ex-Jemad Alejandre y te dan ganas de llorar.

*“Qué buen vasallo sería, si tuviese buen señor”*

_Cantar del Mio Cid._


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



Se va acabando el triunfalismo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Se va acabando el triunfalismo.



A este pobre, la realidad le terminará por estropear su alocada visión del mundo. Entonces no se explicará lo que ha pasado y empezará a buscar conjuras judeo-masónicas.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo: las tropas rusas, rodeadas y sin suministros en las afueras de Kiev
> 
> 
> Es el vigésimo séptimo día desde que estalló la guerra en Ucrania y Vladimir Putin atacó el país. Numerosas localizaciones han sido arrasadas y millones de personas han tenido que huir del país
> ...






las conversaciones de paz van de puta madre, eh??


----------



## At4008 (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Walli sigue vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para fiarse de la propaganda putiniana...


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



TODO ES PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los generales norteamericanos, británicos y australianos estan dando autenticas lecciones magistrales en Twitter. Comparas sus comentarios con los del general Dávila o el ex-Jemad Alejandre y te dan ganas de llorar.



Es lo que tiene que las gloriosas hazañas del ejercito español en las últimas décadas fueran recuperar el Peñon de Perejil y pasear por Sarajevo en un blindado. 

Supongo que habrá que hacerle más caso a nuestros generales y no a los británicos y norteamericanos que al fin y al cabo son países que las únicas experiencias militares que han tenido en las últimas décadas son haber participado en las guerras de Las Malvinas, las dos de Iraq, la de Afganistán, la de Siria, estar desplegados en Irlanda del Norte, tener submarinos nucleares navegando por ahí, etc.


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



jojojojooooojojojooooo

que jarta de reir...

Veo que ya empieza con los condicionales

"No creo", "no interesa","parece que", "esto se podria dejar para el final", "esto se sabia que no iba a ser un paseo"

No casa mucho con las proclamas de "objetivos militares alcanzados" y "ejercito ucraniano paralizado"

Hace una semana los british decian que a los rusos les quedaba material para 15 dias, veremos como acaba esto


----------



## wysiwyg (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Follaputis con el ojete en llamas de nuevo, mira que estaban contentos estos días al haber leído noticias que hablaban de su muerte (sin aportar prueba alguna)



Es el nivel de los niños rata. 

Cualquier noticia que venga del mundo occidental es "fake". Todo lo que diga RT, Sputnik, etc. es la mas absoluta verdad.


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más sobre el saliente de Kiev, que dentro de poco va a ser más recordado que el de Kursk:






No quiero ser un aguafiestas, pero los Ukranianos no tienen nada equiparable una Panzer division, y el Kursk fue la mayor batalla de tanques de la historia, yo no veo tanques por ningún lado.
El Kursk era una trampa de los russos para desgastar las unidades blindadas alemanas. La batalla podríamos decir que termino en tablas, cosa discutible.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que las gloriosas hazañas del ejercito español en las últimas décadas fueran recuperar el Peñon de Perejil y pasear por Sarajevo en un blindado.
> 
> Supongo que habrá que hacerle más caso a nuestros generales y no a los británicos y norteamericanos que al fin y al cabo son países que las únicas experiencias militares que han tenido en las últimas décadas son haber participado en las guerras de Las Malvinas, las dos de Iraq, la de Afganistán, la de Siria, estar desplegados en Irlanda del Norte, tener submarinos nucleares navegando por ahí, etc.



La diferencia fundamental es que los militares usa y british retirados se informan por OSINT y los españoles no tienen ni puta idea de qué es eso y se informan por La Sexta.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No quiero ser un aguafiestas, pero los Ukranianos no tienen nada equiparable una Panzer division, y el Kursk fue la mayor batalla de tanques de la historia, yo no veo tanques por ningún lado.
> El Kursk era una trampa de los russos para desgastar las unidades blindadas alemanas. La batalla podríamos decir que termino en tablas, cosa discutible.



Como todo en esta guerra, hay que esperar para ver el resultado. El saliente está ahí y si yo lo he visto, que no tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares, cualquiera de los asesores usanos de los ucras ya les ha pasado lo que tienen que hacer.


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



El mariscal Doritov tiene unos huevos como pelotas de basket, hay que tener una jeta de cemento armado para rebuznar esas chorradas cuando hace unas semanas decía todo lo contrario. El nivel de cuñadeo y sinvergonzonería de los hezpertos de la rusipandi no conoce techo ¿pero cómo es posible que alguien se tome en serio a esta gente?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

El runrun sigue:


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



La ilusión es lo ultimo que se pierde, Odessa esta en mala posición (para los dos) esta la cosa para a estirar las las lineas de logistica. Por eso los Ukranianos lo han minado todo, porque los rusos trataran de llevar los suministros por mar

Un repliegue a tiempo no es un deshonor


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Suena el runrun de mi corazón.... (Estopa la que les están dando a los rusos en Kiev)


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> El mariscal Doritov tiene unos huevos como pelotas de basket, hay que tener una jeta de cemento armado para rebuznar esas chorradas cuando hace unas semanas decía todo lo contrario. El nivel de cuñadeo y sinvergonzonería de los hezpertos de la rusipandi no conoce techo ¿pero cómo es posible que alguien se tome en serio a esta gente?



Quizas no pretenda que se lo tomen en serio, con recibir las alabanzas de los de su cuerda le vale

Lo que es significativo es que este con el argumento de "la zorra y las uvas" para justificar la falta de exitos de las tropas rusas


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No quiero ser un aguafiestas, pero los Ukranianos no tienen nada equiparable una Panzer division, y el Kursk fue la mayor batalla de tanques de la historia, yo no veo tanques por ningún lado.
> El Kursk era una trampa de los russos para desgastar las unidades blindadas alemanas. La batalla podríamos decir que termino en tablas, cosa discutible.



Con drones y manpads las columnas de blindados han quedado como una cosa con una utilidad algo más limitada... las columnas de blindados tienen que tener fuerte apoyo de infantería y aéreo para no ser blanco fácil.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

jojo, este dice que 50.000 bajas. No sé si nos estamos viniendo muy arriba, pero yo hago un cálculo parecido:


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo de polonia a los nazis les sorprendio mucho, se quedaron medio descolocados
> 
> por un lado eran eslavos, o sea Untermensch, pero por otro, muchisimos eran rubios de ojos azules
> 
> en su plan de mejora de la raza consideraron pillar stock de mujeres polacas para fijar ciertos fenotipos, al resto utilizarlos como mano de obra barata en el III reich



Los teóricos raciales del III Reich sabían de sobra como eran los eslavos, no se llevaron una sorpresa con los fenotipos ni nada parecido. Sencillamente los germanos llevaban siglos (sino un milenio) despreciando a los pueblos eslavos. Los planes que les tenían reservados a los eslavos (con independencia de su pelo o sus ojos) eran en el mejor de los casos poco prometedores. Pero vamos, que el problema de los "geoestrategas" alemanes respecto a la expansión hacia el este, nunca radicó en su falta de población (ni en la necesidad de mezclarse con otros pueblos a los que despreciaban) sino precisamente en la falta de espacio vital y para ello necesitaban las tierras de los eslavos y bálticos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> jojojojooooojojojooooo
> 
> que jarta de reir...
> 
> ...



Es la polla nuestro camarada Zhukov. Es una pena que haya metido al 89% del foro en el ignore y así la única manera que tenemos de seguir sus certeros análisis es deslogueandonos o leyendo su blog.

Ahora ya Kiev para el final y tal; cuando al parecer era un objetivo prioritario y ya prácticamente estaba tomada al segundo día de la invasión:

Esto escribía el 25 de febrero:

_Mientras la mayor parte del ejército ucraniano está fijado en el frente de Donbass, los rusos en un osado ataque helitransportado con 30 helicópteros y unos 300 hombres tomaron el aeródromo de la fábrica Antonov, cerca de Kiev para poder traer refuerzos aerotransportados con aviones de carga. Con la ayuda de los helicópteros y aviación, los paracaidistas rechazaron cinco contraataques de las fuerzas ucranianas. Simultáneamente, desde Bielorusia, avanzan columnas acorazadas hacia Kiev desde el norte para enlazar con los paracaidistas y cercar Kiev. Por el camino han atravesado Pripyat y tomado el control de la central nuclear de Chernobyl, el control de las centrales nucleares es uno de los objetivos de la operación para evitar accidentes o impedir los planes ucranianos de emplear residuos radiactivos como arma. 

Cuando escribo esto, las fuerzas rusas apesar de la voladura del puente en Ivankovo avanzan hacia Kiev, y se han producido un desembarco de paracaidistas en Zhitomir al oeste, y están en los suburbios de la capital, a pesar de las demoliciones de puentes en los accesos a la ciudad. Putin después de intimar a la rendición al gobierno títere de Zelensky ha hecho un llamamiento a los generales ucranianos para que derroquen a sus jefes y rindan las armas, porque no piensa negociar con los «nazis y drogadictos de Kiev», en clara alusión a Zelensky del que se dice, y es bastante obvio, que es adicto a la cocaína, igual que su predecesor Poroshenko se daba a la bebida._

Y ahora Kiev ya para el final:

_Eso lo más urgente. Lo más importante desde el interés estratégico futuro sería Odessa. Kiev se podría dejar para el final.
No creo que se contara con acabar la guerra en tres días con un «ataque relámpago» los despliegues y planes ya demuestran que el ejército ruso sabía que esto no iba a ser un paseo. El «ataque relámpago» sí que tuvo éxito, no destruyó al enemigo pero lo ha dejado paralizado._


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenemos. Con mercenarios 17.000 fiambres:


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No quiero ser un aguafiestas, pero los Ukranianos no tienen nada equiparable una Panzer division, y el Kursk fue la mayor batalla de tanques de la historia, yo no veo tanques por ningún lado.
> El Kursk era una trampa de los russos para desgastar las unidades blindadas alemanas. La batalla podríamos decir que termino en tablas, cosa discutible.



Y acabó en tablas.
Lo que marcó la diferencia es que después de la batalla los soviéticos pudieron recuperar lo que se perdió, los alemanes pues no.


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Como todo en esta guerra, hay que esperar para ver el resultado. El saliente está ahí y si yo lo he visto, que no tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares, cualquiera de los asesores usanos de los ucras ya les ha pasado lo que tienen que hacer.



Ya no es solo el saliente, es la distancia que deben tener las tropas de vanguardia rusas con sus bases más cercanas. La capacidad del ejercito ruski de proporcionar la suficiente cantidad de combustible, munición, comida y refuerzos a unas tropas ya cansadas. Si a eso le sumas que los Ucranianos tienen esa zona plenamente operativa, con sus mejores unidades y con la logistica OTAN de outsourcing a dos pasos, pues tienes una bola para empujar a puerta vacía.

Lo que me inquieta de esa zona es lo que pueda pasar en el flanco bielorruso. Si Luckashenko decide entrar con tropas a dar soporte a los rusos, podemos dar por iniciada oficialmente la WWIII.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues Wali esta vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder a los rusos les ha debido de mirar un tuerto, no salen de una y se meten en otra


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Se ve SUPER claro. Mirad los fuegos donde están. A los generales rusos hay que fusilarles a todos por inútiles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

El problema es que siguen activas los buks ucranianos


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ya no es solo el saliente, es la distancia que deben tener las tropas de vanguardia rusas con sus bases más cercanas. La capacidad del ejercito ruski de proporcionar la suficiente cantidad de combustible, munición, comida y refuerzos a unas tropas ya cansadas. Si a eso le sumas que los Ucranianos tienen esa zona plenamente operativa, con sus mejores unidades y con la logistica OTAN de outsourcing a dos pasos, pues tienes una bola para empujar a puerta vacía.
> 
> Lo que me inquieta de esa zona es lo que pueda pasar en el flanco bielorruso. Si Luckashenko decide entrar con tropas a dar soporte a los rusos, podemos dar por iniciada oficialmente la WWIII.



Digo lo mismo que la segunda semana de guerra. Cuantos más soldados ponga Rusia en Ucrania, es peor para Rusia y les acerca más a perder la guerra de forma humillante. Ni tienen forma de mantenerlos en el campo de batalla, ni tienen un objetivo estratégico.

Más aún ¿qué soporte aéreo les van a dar? ¿Van a estirar más sus líneas logísticas? ¿van a tomar Lyiv? ¿Para qué?


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> El mariscal Doritov tiene unos huevos como pelotas de basket, hay que tener una jeta de cemento armado para rebuznar esas chorradas cuando hace unas semanas decía todo lo contrario. El nivel de cuñadeo y sinvergonzonería de los hezpertos de la rusipandi no conoce techo ¿pero cómo es posible que alguien se tome en serio a esta gente?



Se toman en serio entre ellos. Nadie normal les toma en serio. Si eres una putina pues "la maquinaria militar rusa es imparable", "Zelensky le da a la farlopa y es un judío nazi", "si los ucranianos no se rinden son gente poco razonable", "si se rindiesen serían unos blandengues que no tienen ni media hostia", "los destrozos a edificios civiles son culpa de los propios ucranianos", "Putin guarda el material to guapo para cuando decida invadir los Estado Unidos"... leen mierdas en RT, SputnikNews o en secretísimos canales de Telegram y todos a repetirlas comos los subnormales que son.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

Joder, no hay que ser Napoleón para apreciar que algo no va nada pero nada bien.
Desde hace unos días ya cantaba bastante la situación al norte de Kiev pero esto tiene muy mala pinta para los atacantes:















Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Noticias de Ucrania y del mundo




liveuamap.com


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

Evidentemente la clave la tienen en la extensión del territorio y en dispersar tanto como sea posible sus unidades, hasta el punto en que no sean un blanco viable para la aviación. En esta guerra es mas practica una furgoneta que un tanque.

Desgastar y desgastar la logística y las columnas pequeñas. 

Embolsar puede ser interesante para quitar presión del sur y obligar a usar mas misiles balísticos y otros medios caros y escasos


----------



## favelados (22 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Creo que la importancia de la logística es algo que se conoce desde siempre. Los romanos, o Alejandro, la trataban con máximo respeto. Polibio describe la logística romana con mucho detalle, y la tenían tan dominada que podían montar campañas EXITOSAS en muy poco tiempo. Pero lo normal es que antes de lanzarse a aventuras serias, se tardasen AÑOS de preparación. Alejandro Magno se iba de excursión aprovechando zonas donde sabía que iba a haber buenas rutas y buena comida, y llegaba a dejar a sus mejores oficiales al cargo de construcción de graneros intermedios.
> 
> Los nazis llevaban por lo menos 5 años (y seguramente me quede corto) preparando la logística de la IIWW, con cosas aparentemente tan inocuas como desarrollar la jerrycan en 1937 o antes. En 1939 ya tenían miles de latas listas para entrar en acción.



Hay un militar español, profesor de logística en la Academia de Zaragoza que ha publicado varios libros sobre el tema, uno precisamente sobre la logística de las legiones romanas y otro sobre la de los tercios que tb tenían detrás una maquinaria logística impresionante pero no recuerdo cómo se llamaba...


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994922



tiene sentido, un ejército pseudo-medieval necesita tácticas pseudo-medievales, como el asedio y rendición por hambre de ciudades y fuertes

aun tienen suerte de que la aviación ucraniana no funciona, si los ucros tuvieran supremacía aérea, estarían saliendo por patas los rusos y tirando misiles desde su lado de la frontera y poco más


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> In Belarusian Morgues and Hospitals, Clues to Russian Military Losses in Ukraine
> 
> 
> There's no room in the morgue at Mazyr. It's filled with the bodies of Russian soldiers. At one hospital in this Belarusian city about 60 kilometers from the border with Ukraine, the hallways and wards are filled with the sounds of soldiers moaning from their battlefield wounds. At the main...
> ...



¿Sánchez Taradellas?

PD: google es mi amigo









“LA LOGÍSTICA DE LOS TERCIOS”. Libro


Reseña del libro "La logística de los tercios" de Victor J. Suárez Tarradellas. Publicado por HRM Ediciones. ·ISBN: 978-8417859022




bellumartishistoriamilitar.blogspot.com


----------



## Sigpac (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Evidentemente la clave la tienen en la extensión del territorio y en dispersar tanto como sea posible sus unidades, hasta el punto en que no sean un blanco viable para la aviación. En esta guerra es mas practica una furgoneta que un tanque.
> 
> Desgastar y desgastar la logística y las columnas pequeñas.
> 
> Embolsar puede ser interesante para quitar presión del sur y obligar a usar mas misiles balísticos y otros medios caros y escasos



Al final veo a los rusos practicando la guerra de Chechenia: grandes columnas machacando cada pueblo/ciudad que se encontraban en su camino, y mientras tanto los chechenos dando por culo (entre cabra y ruso) cada pocos km, con minas, bombas-trampa, etc. Y es que cada día se ven convoyes de pocos vehículos emboscados, la moral entre los conductores debe ser terrorífica.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que confirman el embolsamiento de las tropas rusas en Kiev


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con drones y manpads las columnas de blindados han quedado como una cosa con una utilidad algo más limitada... las columnas de blindados tienen que tener fuerte apoyo de infantería y aéreo para no ser blanco fácil.



Las unidades blindadas tienen que combinarse con la infantería, artillería móvil, antiaéreos como el Shilka y otros más modernos. Los javelin y otros no son tan faciles de usar si los tanques van bien acompañados, lo mismo con los drones.

Los rusos tienen todos los ingredientes, pero lo han utilizado todo de forma dispersa, las unidades parece que no se combinan las unas con las otras. Es todo sorprendente, es un fiasco.

Esta ofensiva en el mes de junio hubiera tenido cierto éxito por mal organizada que estuviera


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Esto que han pillado los ucras hoy, sí que debe de ser gordo:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Las unidades blindadas tienen que combinarse con la infantería, artillería móvil, antiaéreos como el Shilka y otros más modernos. Los javelin y otros no son tan faciles de usar si los tanques van bien acompañados, lo mismo con los drones.
> 
> Los rusos tienen todos los ingredientes, pero lo han utilizado todo de forma dispersa, las unidades parece que no se combinan las unas con las otras. Es todo sorprendente, es un fiasco.
> 
> Esta ofensiva en el mes de junio hubiera tenido cierto éxito por mal organizada que estuviera



No he visto un solo shilka ..
Panstir y tunguskas si .pero ardiendo


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Numerosos informes de que las fuerzas de invasión rashist (fascistas rusas) en Hostomel, Bucha e Irpin no tienen comida ni combustible. Los defensores ucranianos recuperaron o tienen en su campo de tiro todas las rutas importantes para el reabastecimiento.


----------



## Walter Eucken (22 Mar 2022)

Anda que para tomar Kiev estaban estos. Los cercadores cercados.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Numerosos informes de que las fuerzas de invasión rashist (fascistas rusas) en Hostomel, Bucha e Irpin no tienen comida ni combustible. Los defensores ucranianos recuperaron o tienen en su campo de tiro todas las rutas importantes para el reabastecimiento.



Este es el momento en el que piensas que tú, un aficionado anónimo en internet habrías dejado una reserva móvil potente para solucionar estos temas, pero los generales rusos no.

Los generales rusos, lo poco que les queda, lo han mandado a la frontera con Polonia a hacer el mongo.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este es el momento en el que piensas que tú, un aficionado anónimo en internet habrías dejado una reserva móvil potente para solucionar estos temas, pero los generales rusos no.



Tb pienso que estas tropas embolsadas deben ser de 2 clase, son reservas, que fueron sustituyendo y rotanto a las primeras que se supone que eran las mejores, las que intentaron tomar Hostomel y sus relevos iniciales.

Podemos asistir a una carniceria, no se que haran los ucras, no interesa prisioneros


----------



## djvan (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Suena el runrun de mi corazón.... (Estopa la que les están dando a los rusos en Kiev)











Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"


El misterio de si Wali ha sobrevivido -o no- se ha resuelto. El más mediático francotirador, quien se unió a las fuerzas de resistencia ucranianas, ha querido responder él...




www.elmundo.es





Hasta en la propaganda están siendo unos inútiles

sorpresa!!!


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Anda que para tomar Kiev estaban estos. Los cercadores cercados.



Les están haciendo un Stalingrado a los del noroeste.
Hasta un gran río hay y todo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Pido ayuda a los foreros, ¿eso son blindados con banderas de bielorrusia y Ucrania?


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Digo lo mismo que la segunda semana de guerra. Cuantos más soldados ponga Rusia en Ucrania, es peor para Rusia y les acerca más a perder la guerra de forma humillante. Ni tienen forma de mantenerlos en el campo de batalla, ni tienen un objetivo estratégico.
> 
> Más aún ¿qué soporte aéreo les van a dar? ¿Van a estirar más sus líneas logísticas? ¿van a tomar Lyiv? ¿Para qué?



Deben tener el ejército hasta arriba de Zhukovs, pero del tipo del forero y no del de la IIWW: gente que va diciendo lo que quiere oir y que retuerce la realidad para que coincida con sus deseos.

A veces hasta me da cosica decir cosas que ayudarían al ejército ruso (como la necesidad de pausar, reagruparse en las zonas que tienen más seguras y retirarse de las más endebles, plantear nuevas ofensivas con las condiciones...), que ya son obvias hasta para los calienta-sofás que comentamos el asunto con el colacao calentico en la mano.

Luego lees cosas como esta:  , y entiendes que por muy CNN, pro-yanki y propaganda que sea, esa narrativa es la que mejor encaja con la realidad: no hay nadie al volante. El único plan era arrasar Ucrania a lo loco y que se rindiesen en 3 días, y como no ocurrió siguen empujando "a ver si mañana colapsa", porque nadie va a decirle al Zar que la cosa va mal y que se ha equivocado.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

El peor avión de la guerra:


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pido ayuda a los foreros, ¿eso son blindados con banderas de bielorrusia y Ucrania?



Es la bandera de las fuerzas especiales aerotransportadas bielorrusas, parecida a la de Ucrania: Special Forces of Belarus - Wikipedia


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Atentos al Necro mancer que los próximos días se va a poner las botas con la bolsa del norte de Kiev:



https://twitter.com/666_mancer?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1505161798038822912%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tb pienso que estas tropas embolsadas deben ser de 2 clase, son reservas, que fueron sustituyendo y rotanto a las primeras que se supone que eran las mejores, las que intentaron tomar Hostomel y sus relevos iniciales.
> 
> Podemos asistir a una carniceria, no se que haran los ucras, no interesa prisioneros



Te iba a decir que estoy de acuerdo y en ese momento he pensado que dudo mucho que los rusos tengan capacidad logística para hacer ese relevo.


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El peor avión de la guerra:



Son la polla los aviones esos, indestructibles! Ya he visto varios destrozados que logran aterrizar. Serán una mierda y viejos, pero eso no lo aguanta un F16.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pido ayuda a los foreros, ¿eso son blindados con banderas de bielorrusia y Ucrania?



Pues como se muevan con esos vehiculos arcaicos, van a sufrir mucho con el terreno ucraniano, de hecho si observais, los rusos apenas usan vehiculos de ruedas excepto vehiculos ligeros y los que llaman Tigres que por cierto estan tb cayendo unos cuantos.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Loa stinger son regalados.




El ruso tampoco ha pagado por el carro 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## djvan (22 Mar 2022)

*16:45 Ucrania asegura que el ejército de Rusia tiene comida, munición y combustible "para no más de tres días" *
El Estado Mayor del Ejército de *Ucrania *ha publicado un mensaje en Facebook en el que relata las dificultades que se están encontrando las tropas de *Vladímir Putin* y las victorias propias. "Las *fuerzas de ocupación rusas* que operan en Ucrania tienen suministros de munición y comida para no más de tres días, la situación es similar con el combustible", señalaría. "Los ocupantes no han podido organizar una ruta para satisfacer las necesidades de la agrupación de tropas", añadiría. Del mismo modo aseguran que lasa fuerzas ucranianas "siguen golpeando a grupos de tropas enemigas que intentan mantener los territorios capturados", logrando "éxito en ciertas áreas". Además insistió en que "los agresores siguen llevando a cabo un trabajo agresivo de propaganda para que *Bielorrusia *participe en la guerra".


Viene de Ucrania así que con pinzas pero todo indica a que no van muy desencaminados.. igual en lugar de 3 son 5.. ojo que hasta sin municion.. al otro ejército solo le queda entregarse..


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

Por si no esta puesto


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

-Rusia tiene problemas de abastecimiento para sus tropas y «claramente no hizo una buena planificación». Hay soldados rusos que están siendo sacados del frente por congelaciones, por no tener buen equipamiento para el frío.

sacado del aBC









 La guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia y Ucrania retoman las negociaciones en Estambul


El antes y el después de las ciudades de Ucrania sobre las que han llovido las bombas



www.abc.es


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Por si no esta puesto



No son TURCOASIÁTICOS, me lo ha dicho la niñorratada


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> *La ilusión es lo ultimo que se pierde*, Odessa esta en mala posición (para los dos) esta la cosa para a estirar las las lineas de logistica. Por eso los Ukranianos lo han minado todo, porque los rusos trataran de llevar los suministros por mar
> 
> Un repliegue a tiempo no es un deshonor




Por eso los follaputines seréis unos ilusos hasta el final.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

El éxodo de especialistas en TI de Rusia se discutió recientemente en la Duma. Al menos 70.000 programadores ya se fueron de Rusia, y se espera que se vaya el mismo número de personas.


----------



## Mr. Frost (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si está bien o está mal?
> 
> Que más da si son gitanas hablan ruso o robaban algo para comer... es una puta salvajada
> 
> ...



Lo que parece es que tú estás colocando en la misma balanza la masacre de miles de civiles que hace el hijo de puta de Putin, con eso.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ya no es solo el saliente, es la distancia que deben tener las tropas de vanguardia rusas con sus bases más cercanas. La capacidad del ejercito ruski de proporcionar la suficiente cantidad de combustible, munición, comida y refuerzos a unas tropas ya cansadas. Si a eso le sumas que los Ucranianos tienen esa zona plenamente operativa, con sus mejores unidades y con la logistica OTAN de outsourcing a dos pasos, pues tienes una bola para empujar a puerta vacía.
> 
> Lo que me inquieta de esa zona es lo que pueda pasar en el flanco bielorruso. Si Luckashenko decide entrar con tropas a dar soporte a los rusos, podemos dar por iniciada oficialmente la WWIII.



yo creo que si lucasenko no ha movido ficha ya no la va a mover, salvo que le depongan los propios rusos, pero es lo mismo, porque el ejército bieloruso se amotinaría igualmente

desconozco las lealtades de los bielorusos, pero han visto el infierno al otro lado de la frontera y no les quedan ganas de ir allí por algo que es puro putinismo, y encima para ser vistos como los perritos falderos del sátrapa

poco le pasa a lucasenko, también te digo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

UNA PAGINA EN BLANCO EN EL HILO

SEÑAL DE QUE SOLO SON CUENTAS CM

PESAOS REPETITIVOS CAGA POST Y CAGAHILOS







O CAGA HILOS QUE TIENES QUE PONER EN EL IGNORE POR LA MAYOR PARTE DE LO QUE SUBEN SON PERIDAS BI SILABICAS

O CORTA PEGAS

​


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Evidentemente la clave la tienen en la extensión del territorio y en dispersar tanto como sea posible sus unidades, hasta el punto en que no sean un blanco viable para la aviación. En esta guerra es mas practica una furgoneta que un tanque.
> 
> Desgastar y desgastar la logística y las columnas pequeñas.
> 
> Embolsar puede ser interesante para quitar presión del sur y obligar a usar mas misiles balísticos y otros medios caros y escasos




El iluso sigue hablando de embolsar. 
El nivelaso de este follaputines en particular es de competi.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El iluso sigue hablando de embolsar.
> El nivelaso de este follaputines en particular es de competi.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



que es un follaputines?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Mar 2022)

Pues piensa otra cosa, a ver si la realidad te va a pasar por encima y no te vas a enterar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pido ayuda a los foreros, ¿eso son blindados con banderas de bielorrusia y Ucrania?




Dicen que es la bandera de los VDV


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

la propaganda, que tiene estas cosas

recuerda a los memes, lo que pides por aliexpres, lo que te llega 3 meses después...


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El iluso sigue hablando de embolsar.
> El nivelaso de este follaputines en particular es de competi.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Es mi opinión las lineas rusas son relativamente fáciles de embolsar, y si llegan las lluvias de primavera parecerán patos en un estanque


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues como se muevan con esos vehiculos arcaicos, van a sufrir mucho con el terreno ucraniano, de hecho si observais, los rusos apenas usan vehiculos de ruedas excepto vehiculos ligeros y los que llaman Tigres que por cierto estan tb cayendo unos cuantos.




Los APC de los orcos blancos son mejores y más modernos que los de los invasores. Aunque están basados en ellos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Se esta poniendo pancetoso


----------



## gargamelix (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El éxodo de especialistas en TI de Rusia se discutió recientemente en la Duma. Al menos 70.000 programadores ya se fueron de Rusia, y se espera que se vaya el mismo número de personas.



Los programadores son personas, al menos algunos.

Dicho esto, supongo que terminarán siendo muchos más si Rusia se sigue cerrando en su universo imperial. A la gente que ha tenido contacto habitual con occidente no la van a retener facilmente.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

hoy nooooo, mañaaaana


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> -Rusia tiene problemas de abastecimiento para sus tropas y «claramente no hizo una buena planificación». Hay soldados rusos que están siendo sacados del frente por congelaciones, por no tener buen equipamiento para el frío.
> 
> sacado del aBC
> 
> ...



17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
Propaganda y fake news


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



tiene cara de... intentamos lo del colacao, pero no ha ido bien


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



Que raro, hace mejor tiempo que en Pucela.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



en algun lado pone que es en Kiev?


----------



## duncan (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre las bajas rusas:









Las fuertes pérdidas militares rusas en Ucrania en los gráficos. – Galaxia Militar


En las cuatro semanas de combates en Ucrania, Rusia ha perdido unos 7.000 soldados, según la inteligencia estadounidense. Eso es más que el número de tropas estadounidenses perdidas en la guerra de Afganistán o Irak.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



tío, las mínimas son las que te congelan


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

Mariupol dicen que ya esta conquistada por los turcochinos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news




MAs fuentes ...


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Mariupol dicen que ya esta conquistada por los turcochinos



solo llevan 4 semanas de retraso con el plan inicial, nostamal


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

@Chaini le han hecho una entrevista


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en algun lado pone que es en Kiev?



Ucrania es un país muy llano, a similar altura en todo el interior, la temperatura puede ser muy similar.
En la costa suele ser más suave aún. 

Ahora mismo en ningún punto de Ucrania hace frío como para congelarse, igual en Zakarpatia que está más alto, y tiene montañas, pero ahí no hay tropas rusas


----------



## favelados (22 Mar 2022)

Se me ha colado por ahí el enlace de los hospitales...


Me temo que a los heridos que han quedado en las bolsas van a tener que cortarles la pierna con un trago de vodka y un serrucho por que el primer escalón, el hospital de campaña donde te hacen un remiendo y te mandan a los hospitales civiles del Sur de Bielorrusia está situado tb al otro lado de la frontera.









In Belarusian Morgues and Hospitals, Clues to Russian Military Losses in Ukraine


There's no room in the morgue at Mazyr. It's filled with the bodies of Russian soldiers. At one hospital in this Belarusian city about 60 kilometers from the border with Ukraine, the hallways and wards are filled with the sounds of soldiers moaning from their battlefield wounds. At the main...




www.voanews.com


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> MAs fuentes ...



Coño un periodista del WP, el boletín de la Casa Blanca citando al Pentágono.
100% no fake


----------



## machinaexdeus (22 Mar 2022)

El famoso francotirador canadiense que se rumorea que murió en Ucrania está vivo y sano 


Un francotirador canadiense del que se rumoreó que había muerto en Ucrania dijo que simplemente estaba en "modo apagón" y cree que los rumores de su muerte eran parte de una campaña de propaganda de los rusos. 

Tanto Wali como fuentes de operaciones especiales afirman que nunca fue miembro de la JTF2 y que no estaba presente cuando un francotirador de la JTF2 realizó el disparo de 2 kilómetros que mató a un operativo del ISIS en Irak en 2017. 

Wali llegó a Ucrania al principio de la guerra para unirse a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. 

Hablando desde la región de Kiev a Global News el martes, dijo que está "bien alimentado, descansado y todo bien." 

Los rumores de que Wali había muerto empezaron a circular por las redes sociales la semana pasada, sin ninguna fuente evidente. Varios medios de comunicación convencionales también empezaron a preguntar si Wali seguía vivo. 

Aunque no sabe de dónde proceden los rumores, dijo que le sorprendieron cuando salió del frente hace varios días. 

"Fui el último en enterarme de la noticia de que estaba muerto", dijo. 

"Creo que se trata de un troleo. Pero me parece extraño porque después de un tiempo el enemigo perderá credibilidad con esta propaganda. No entiendo por qué impulsan tales mentiras. Es bastante obvio porque al cabo de unos días estoy saliendo y diciendo a todo el mundo que estoy vivo". 

Wali dijo que pasó la última semana que se rumoreaba que estaba muerto en el frente "en la región de Kiev", y que ahora está descansando porque está enfermo. Contó su historia entre toses, diciendo que volverá al frente en los próximos días. 

Dijo que está luchando junto a las "impresionantes" Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con su compañero canadiense, y que en los últimos días el grupo había tomado terreno y hecho "avances contra el enemigo" en la región en la que estaban luchando. Dijo que otros miembros de su grupo habían disparado a gente, pero que él aún no lo había hecho. 

Sin embargo, admite que en la última semana ha tenido un par de encuentros cercanos. 

"Esta guerra es como jugar al ajedrez sin saber cuáles son los otros peones. Sabes un poco, pero no lo suficiente. Nos enfrentamos a los rusos a muy corta distancia, como a 50 metros, y en ese momento sabían que estábamos allí". 

"Yo estaba en una casa donde dispararon a la habitación de al lado con proyectiles de un tanque, estaba a unos tres metros. Tuvimos suerte. Ahora sé lo que se siente al ser atacado por un tanque". 

Uno de sus compañeros recibió un disparo en una de las primeras patrullas ucranianas de las que formó parte y tuvo que ser evacuado, pero sobrevivió, dijo. 

Ha hablado con su esposa en los últimos días y ella ha comprendido que simplemente había estado en modo apagón, dijo. 

Dijo que estaba sorprendido por lo diferente que ha sido la guerra ucraniana, en comparación con otras zonas de guerra en las que había estado. 

"No es que todo se haya derrumbado, todavía hay Internet. La mayoría de las zonas de combate no tienen electricidad ni agua y es un caos. Si vas al centro [de Kiev], todo está bien. En una de las patrullas estuve en un edificio increíble; podrías tener el mismo en Toronto. Había una máquina de café expreso", dijo. 

"Es como luchar en el centro de Toronto". 

Había muchos animales domésticos vagando por las calles de Kiev, dijo, y los rusos disparaban habitualmente a los perros porque ladraban y delataban sus posiciones. 

En un edificio al que entró su equipo, se encontraron con una anciana ucraniana que llevaba días sin comida para ella y su gato. Wali dijo que ella les dijo que un hombre se había suicidado en ese edificio poco antes de que ellos llegaran. 

"Es triste porque la gente está orgullosa. Este país quiere crecer y enriquecerse". 

Los ataques de las tropas rusas no han sido sofisticados, dijo. 

"Todo el esfuerzo bélico es amateur. [Los rusos] no son impresionantes. No tienen las capacidades de las fuerzas de la OTAN. Rusia es un país pobre y eso se refleja en sus armas. Lo destruyen todo, no paran de disparar a las casas una y otra vez", dijo. 

"Una noche, los rusos estaban disparando cientos de proyectiles no muy lejos de nosotros. En un momento dado, estaba disfrutando de la vista y pensé: 'Qué hermosa puesta de sol'. Pero luego me di cuenta de que eran casas en llamas". 

Dijo que si los países querían ayudar a Ucrania deberían enviar armamento moderno para ayudar a las tropas en su lucha. Sin ellas, dijo, las bajas ucranianas serían mucho mayores. 

Por último, pidió que se aclarara la historia sobre los falsos comentarios de que era el mejor francotirador del mundo. 

"Soy un soldado normal. Soy un buen soldado, sin duda. Pero soy un buen soldado entre otros buenos soldados". 

Aunque no puede hablar de detalles concretos debido a la naturaleza de la guerra, Wali dijo que permanecerá en Ucrania durante algún tiempo todavía, hasta que haya "cumplido mi deber". 

"Puede que la próxima vez que [los rusos] digan que estoy muerto sea verdad, pero nadie les creerá", dijo.



Notorious Canadian sniper rumoured to have died in Ukraine is alive and well


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> @Chaini le han hecho una entrevistase



jajaja no, Solo le hemos dado un zasca a los putinos .Esta recuperandose de la gripe


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Coño un periodista del WP, el boletín de la Casa Blanca citando al Pentágono.
> 100% no fake



Tienes multitud de fuentes, solo tienes que buscarlas, pero vamos con lo del tiempo te has lucido


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



Lo que vaya a contar el ABC no es de hoy, sino de los días pasados, y las pasadas semanas estaban en Kiev a -5, -8, etc


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Ya, el tema es que lo que vaya a contar el ABC no es de hoy, sino de los días pasados, y las pasadas semanas estaban en Kiev a -5, -8, etc



Ya ya, y que iban en manga corta? 

Que son rusos, con el traje de faena normal a esas temperaturas no se pasa frío, que no hablamos de los -25 o -30 de la batalla de Stalingrado.
Además esas temperaturas han sido de noche, por el día hacia sol, si apenas se ha visto nieve.

Os creéis todo


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tienes multitud de fuentes, solo tienes que buscarlas, pero vamos con lo del tiempo te has lucido



Soy aficionado a la meteorología, posiblemente tu un analfabeto en Geografía.
Yo no me trago propaganda


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Soy aficionado a la meteorología, posiblemente tu un analfabeto en Geografía.
> *Yo no me trago propaganda*



Pues te la están metiendo doblada +, ale a pastar


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Para los del frío helador...datos oficiales desde el 13.
El día más frío -5 a las tantas de la madrugada, casi todos los días reportando temperaturas positivas e incluso suaves








KIEV - Datos por horas


Datos climaticos de todo el mundo



www.meteomanz.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

No me queda claro este tweet, la traducción no es buena, habla de que chechenos estan tb luchando con los ucras??


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí tenemos. Con mercenarios 17.000 fiambres:



Suena megafake esa información


Sobre torturas de los prorrusos:





La verdad es que lo que comenta este tuitero es preocupante, parece que tenemos el ejército plagado de follaputis o espías enemigos. Y como comentábais en páginas atrás, los militares españoles parece que se informan por RT, Telegram o el blog del camarada Zhukov, porque sueltan unos análisis que poco se corresponden con los de USA/UK, que son los que hasta el momento parece que están acertando en todo...


----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> jajaja no, Solo le hemos dado un zasca a los putinos .Esta recuperandose de la gripe





Dr Polux dijo:


> @Chaini le han hecho una entrevista



La foto se la debe haber hecho su jefe de origen ucraniano, el mismo que lo convenció para ir juntos a luchar a Ucrania. Alguien muy cercano a el.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



pero esos no iban con los rusos??

qué me he perdido?


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lo que vaya a contar el ABC no es de hoy, sino de los días pasados, y las pasadas semanas estaban en Kiev a -5, -8, etc



-8,6 de mínima, un día. La máxima llegó a 0.
Esas temperaturas para Ucrania o Rusia son suaves. Incluso no son nada extrañas en Enero en la meseta norte española, y salen los pastores con el mono de Biona a pastar con las ovejas, y no se congelan





__





KIEV - Resúmenes mensuales


Datos climaticos de todo el mundo



www.meteomanz.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Hemos puesto lo mismo, los dos jojojo
Yo tb me pregunto parecen Chechenos luchando con los ucranianos


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya ya, y que iban en manga corta?
> 
> Que son rusos, con el traje de faena normal a esas temperaturas no se pasa frío, que no hablamos de los -25 o -30 de la batalla de Stalingrado.
> Además esas temperaturas han sido de noche, por el día hacia sol, si apenas se ha visto nieve.
> ...



Tú no es que no hayas estado en un campo de maniobras en invierno -a muy poco bajo cero, ojo- con los calcetines mojados, es que ni siquiera has estado en el campo dándose esa situación en tu vida.

Sumemos ahora estar en zona enemiga, echando cabezadas donde puedas, como si es una puta zanja pegao a tus compañeros porque sus peos calientan más. Sumemos ahora que en esa zona las máximas no son como en la meseta, que de noche hiela pero de día se está bien, por ahí las máximas han sido muchos días 0 y las mínimas -8, de sobra para que se te jodan dedos de los pies, manos, etc


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

No perdáis el tiempo en hablar de temperaturas cuando lo importante aquí es lo que pasa en el saliente de Kiev. Esos 17º que nos dice @Castellano son la temperatura ideal para que casquen los rusos.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No me queda claro este tweet, la traducción no es buena, habla de que chechenos estan tb luchando con los ucras??




Hay chechenos luchando a favor de Ucrania, sí



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos luchando del lado de UKR.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Suena megafake esa información
> 
> 
> Sobre torturas de los prorrusos:
> ...



Sigo pensando que a Putin le apoya la extrema izquierda española (potemos....) y la extrema derecha, mucho más a la derecha que VOX. De estos hay algunos en el ejército.


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Tú no es que no hayas estado en un campo de maniobras en invierno -a muy poco bajo cero, ojo- con los calcetines mojados, es que ni siquiera has estado en el campo dándose esa situación en tu vida.
> 
> Sumemos ahora estar en zona enemiga, echando cabezadas donde puedas, como si es una puta zanja pegao a tus compañeros porque sus peos calientan más. Sumemos ahora que en esa zona las máximas no son como en la meseta, que de noche hiela pero de día se está bien, por ahí las máximas han sido muchos días 0 y las mínimas -8, de sobra para que se te jodan dedos de los pies, manos, etc



Tú no eres de Valladolid, este año ha sido "raro" (récord de horas de sol) pero los años de nieblas las máximas no sobrepasan apenas los 0 grados durante varias semanas en Diciembre/Enero.
Quién dice Valladolid, dice todo el Valle del Duero de Aranda hasta Zamora. O Lleida en el Valle del Ebro o Vic en Cataluña


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí tenemos. Con mercenarios 17.000 fiambres:



Un desastre que se estudiará en todas las academias militares a partir del curso que viene.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No perdáis el tiempo en hablar de temperaturas cuando lo importante aquí es lo que pasa en el saliente de Kiev. Esos 17º que nos dice @Castellano son la temperatura ideal para que casquen los rusos.



Como se fundan las Nieves, ya veras el campo para ir a traves


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Suena megafake esa información
> 
> 
> Sobre torturas de los prorrusos:
> ...





Mejor lo ponemos con subtítulos compi... te pongo el momento exacto.

_Vamos levantad la cabeza chicos... me reconocéis? Soy Givi, el que habéis venido a matar _(conste que al final lo consiguieron, exmilitar del ejército ucraniano por cierto)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Hilo sobre el reclutamiento ruso en Siria, todavía no hay nada firmado:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tú no eres de Valladolid, este año ha sido "raro" (récord de horas de sol) pero los años de nieblas las máximas no sobrepasan apenas los 0 grados durante varias semanas en Diciembre/Enero.
> Quién dice Valladolid, dice todo el Valle del Duero de Aranda hasta Zamora. O Lleida en el Valle del Ebro o Vic en Cataluña



He visto bastantes cencelladas este año por ahí, y en el tercio norte de Burgos, y nieblas jodidas también. Hablamos de cosas distintas y de cómo lo va a vivir un soldado de un ejército que seamos serios, no parece que tenga la logística bien organizada.

Otra cosa sería discutir cuántos congelaos y cuan congelados han estado esos soldados, que a lo mejor fue sólo el recluta Dimitri Pringadov y una punta del dedo chico de un pie, luego ya el ABC eleva la anécdota a categoría de norma y _habemus_ noticia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



-1 de mínima. Lo suyo es kaka news.


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



13 me sale a mí. Y bajo cero las mínimas para casi todos los días de esta quincena. Bueno, igual que ha sucedido en el último mes por la noche.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero esos no iban con los rusos??
> 
> qué me he perdido?



Son seguidores de Dudayev. Kadirov y Putin no les deben caer muy bien.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (22 Mar 2022)

En el Primorsky Krai, cerca de vladivostok tienen algunos de los petroleros más grandes del mundo, pero el tema este de maersk es importante imagino


----------



## terro6666 (22 Mar 2022)

Los rusos no pueden asumir ni la mitad que los Ukras, su punta de lanza está muerta y todo lo que van a enviar a partir de ahora es morralla peor , a partir de los 50000 muertos Rusia claudica o lanza una Nuke


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

*Análisis del despliegue de poder aéreo ruso en Ucrania por Guy Plopsky



¿Qué aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se han utilizado en esta campaña, cuáles han sido más activos y qué han estado haciendo?*

Puede haber mucho que no sepamos simplemente porque no se informa y / o captura en la película, pero la información disponible sugiere que la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) ha sido bastante activa. Los helicópteros de ataque que se emplean incluyen Mi-35M, Mi-28N, Ka-52 y una o más variantes del Mi-24 más antiguo. El Ka-52 en particular parece estar entre los tipos de aviones de combate rusos más activos en esta guerra hasta ahora. Los Ka-52 parecen estar volando apoyo aéreo cercano (CAS), interdicción aérea, reconocimiento armado y salidas de escolta armada. Parecen operar típicamente en vuelos de 2-4 aviones.





Crédito: mil.in.ua
En cuanto a la aviación operacional-táctica VKS, los Su-25 (incluidas las versiones Su-25SM y Su-25SM3) en particular parecen estar entre los más activos. Parecen operar típicamente en vuelos de dos, volando CAS, interdicción aérea y probablemente también salidas de reconocimiento armado. Algunos de los otros tipos de aviones que se sabe que participan en la campaña incluyen el Su-35S y el Su-34. Los Su-35S se están empleando para la supresión de misiones de defensa aérea enemiga (SEAD). Es probable que también estén volando otras misiones contraaéreas (por ejemplo, barridos de caza), y posiblemente también interdicción aérea y / u otras misiones. Las misiones realizadas por el Su-34 durante la guerra probablemente incluyen interdicción aérea y posiblemente también contraaérea ofensiva (SEAD / ataque de objetivos contraaéreos en tierra) y / u otras misiones (por ejemplo, ataque de activos de infraestructura crítica).

En cuanto a la aviación de largo alcance VKS, que yo sepa, no hay videos que documenten el uso de bombarderos en la campaña; sin embargo, los bombarderos Tu-95MS y/o Tu-160 sin duda se han empleado para lanzar misiles de crucero, probablemente contra objetivos militares (por ejemplo, objetivos contraaéreos en tierra) y activos de infraestructura crítica.

El VKS también está empleando sistemas aéreos no tripulados (UAS) de altitud media y larga resistencia (MALE) y Forpost-R armados. Estos sistemas, también, parecen ser más activos de lo que eran antes en la guerra. Parecen ser utilizados para la interdicción aérea y el reconocimiento armado.

*¿Utiliza Rusia municiones inteligentes en la misma medida que los EE.UU. / OTAN?*

En resumen, no. Ni siquiera cerca. Según las cifras publicadas en la revista Vozdushno-Kosmicehskaya Oborona (Defensa Aeroespacial), solo el 3% del total de municiones empleadas por los aviones rusos durante la Primera Guerra Chechena fueron guiadas. Las cifras de la Segunda Guerra Chechena y la Guerra Ruso-Georgiana de agosto de 2008 son aún más bajas: un magro 1,5% y un 0,5%, respectivamente. A modo de comparación, casi el 70% del total de armas empleadas por las plataformas aéreas y navales de la OTAN / Coalición durante la Operación Fuerza Deliberada (1995) / Operación Libertad Iraquí (2003) fueron guiadas y, en 2011, la OTAN atacó objetivos en Libia exclusivamente con armas guiadas de precisión. Se desconoce la cifra de las operaciones rusas en Siria; sin embargo, cuando comenzaron los ataques aéreos a fines de septiembre de 2015, la gran mayoría de las municiones empleadas no estaban guiadas. Hasta el día de hoy, las armas guiadas continúan representando una pequeña parte del total de municiones empleadas por el VKS y la Armada rusa en Siria desde septiembre de 2015. Esto puede explicar la continua renuencia del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a publicar una cifra oficial. Tampoco se dispone de tal cifra oficial para las operaciones rusas contra Ucrania. El número total de misiles lanzados por el VKS, la Armada rusa y las Fuerzas Terrestres contra Ucrania supera al de otras operaciones militares rusas; sin embargo, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de VKS parece estar empleando predominantemente municiones no guiadas.

*En términos generales, ¿cómo se comparan las capacidades de ataque de precisión de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas con las de los Estados Unidos / OTAN?*

En general, a pesar de los extensos esfuerzos de modernización, la brecha en las capacidades de ataque de precisión entre el VKS y las principales fuerzas aéreas occidentales sigue siendo muy grande. En particular, la capacidad del VKS para perseguir objetivos fijos duros y enterrados, objetivos móviles y objetivos móviles es mucho más limitada, especialmente en un entorno disputado y / o durante la noche y las condiciones climáticas adversas. Existen numerosos factores interrelacionados en cuanto a por qué sigue habiendo una brecha muy grande en las capacidades de ataque de precisión. Entre ellas figuran, entre otras cosas:

Capacidades inferiores de adquisición de objetivos, focalización e intercambio de información de aviones de combate rusos:

El VKS todavía opera un gran número de plataformas de la era soviética, muchas de las cuales recibieron varias mejoras (incluida la instalación de equipos de navegación, puntería y otros equipos más modernos y, en la mayoría de los casos, la integración de armas guiadas de precisión adicionales); sin embargo, la gran mayoría de estas plataformas mejoradas aún carecen de sistemas modernos de enlace de datos y sensores, y solo pueden emplear una variedad limitada de armas guiadas (algunas solo pueden usar tipos más antiguos de armas guiadas). Tanto las plataformas no actualizadas como algunas de las mejoradas también carecen de cabinas de cristal. En conjunto, estos y otros factores se traducen en una conciencia situacional marcadamente inferior, una alta carga de trabajo de la tripulación aérea y capacidades de orientación de precisión limitadas / muy limitadas. Aparte de estas plataformas, el VKS también opera algunas plataformas más antiguas modernizadas y una gran cantidad de plataformas más nuevas equipadas con aviónica y sistemas de misión más modernos; sin embargo, sus capacidades de ataque de precisión también son más limitadas que las de los modernos aviones de combate de ala fija y rotativa de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN. En particular, sus sistemas de sensores incorporados son menos capaces que muchos sistemas avanzados occidentales incorporados y cápsulas de orientación, y carecen de las capacidades de fusión de sensores de las plataformas occidentales modernas.

Muy pocas plataformas de sigilo:

El VKS hasta ahora ha recibido un número muy pequeño de cazas Su-57 de la versión de producción y aún no ha equipado un solo escuadrón operativo con el tipo. En cuanto al programa de bombarderos PAK DA, Rusia aún no ha lanzado un prototipo y queda por ver si el VKS comenzará a recibir aviones de la versión de producción a finales de la década. La flota de aviones furtivos del VKS seguirá siendo cuantitativamente y, en muchos aspectos, cualitativamente marcadamente inferior a la de los Estados Unidos / OTAN en las décadas previsibles.






Ausencia de ciertos tipos de armas guiadas de precisión:

Hay varios tipos de armas guiadas de precisión que no están en servicio con el VKS ni se sabe que estén en desarrollo para él. Estos incluyen misiles y bombas guiados con precisión que están "habilitados para la red" y / o equipados con buscadores de tres modos para una mayor flexibilidad táctica. Otro ejemplo son las bombas penetradoras pesadas para derrotar objetivos duros y enterrados (las bombas "destructoras de búnkeres" guiadas con precisión más pesadas disponibles para los VKS son armas de clase 1.500 kg).

Muy pocas plataformas modernas de soporte de combate:

En la actualidad, el VKS opera una flota relativamente pequeña de plataformas de apoyo de combate tripuladas, como la alerta temprana y el control aerotransportado (AEW & C), la guerra electrónica (EW) y los aviones de inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento (ISR) para apoyar el ataque de precisión y otras misiones. Esta flota comprende tanto plataformas más antiguas, algunas de las cuales han sido modernizadas (por ejemplo, aviones A-50 AEW & C que se actualizaron al estándar A-50U), como plataformas más nuevas. Estos últimos, en particular, están disponibles en números muy limitados; por ejemplo, la flota de aviones Il-22PP EW y Tu-214R ISR de VKS es pequeña. Además, el VKS no tiene una plataforma ISR de gran altitud.

Muy pocos vehículos aéreos de combate no tripulados (UCAV):

Hay dos tipos de UCAV actualmente disponibles para el VKS. Ambos son diseños relativamente básicos (parte de los UAS armados Inokhodets y Forpost-R), y ambos están disponibles en pequeñas cantidades. Los UCAV más pesados / avanzados aún no están listos. En particular, los prototipos del S-70 stealth UCAV se están sometiendo actualmente a pruebas y queda por ver si el VKS comenzará a recibir aviones de la versión de producción antes de finales de la década de 2020.

La lista anterior de factores no es de ninguna manera exhaustiva.

Debe enfatizarse que las capacidades del VKS se expandirán en gran medida durante la próxima década a medida que continúe desplegando modernos activos de combate y apoyo de combate tripulados y no tripulados y armas guiadas de precisión. En particular, a principios de la década de 2030, la gran mayoría de la fuerza de aviones de combate de ala fija y rotativa del VKS tendrá al menos una capacidad limitada de ataque de precisión nocturna y de clima adverso. Dicho esto, las grandes brechas de capacidad en C4ISR (comando, control, comunicaciones, computadoras, inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento), EW, adquisición y apuntamiento de objetivos, sigilo, armas guiadas de precisión y otras áreas relevantes permanecerán entre el VKS y las principales fuerzas aéreas occidentales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

*Mencionó capacidades inferiores de adquisición y orientación de orientación, ¿puede dar algunos ejemplos breves?*

Seguro. Para ilustrar este punto, considere varios ejemplos muy breves relacionados con los cinco tipos de aviones tácticos de ala fija más frecuentes en servicio con el VKS que poseen una capacidad de ataque de precisión: el Su-24M, Su-25SM, Su-30SM, Su-34 y Su-35S.






El Su-30SM y el Su-35S están equipados con la estación de localizador óptico OLS-30 y OLS-35, respectivamente. Ubicados a estribor de la línea central de la aeronave por delante de la cabina, estos sistemas incorporados son en muchos aspectos significativamente inferiores a las cápsulas de orientación occidentales avanzadas. Tomemos, por ejemplo, el OLS-35; debido a su posición y su campo de consideración comparativamente pequeño, el sistema proporciona solo una cobertura limitada del hemisferio inferior. Esto limita significativamente la flexibilidad táctica del Su-35S al emplearlo para la adquisición de objetivos de superficie (tierra y mar) y la designación láser, entre otros propósitos. Lo mismo es cierto para el Su-30SM cuando se emplea su OLS-30 para la adquisición de objetivos de superficie (en cuanto a la designación láser, hay información contradictoria sobre si el OLS-30 incluye un designador láser o no, lo que significa que el Su-30SM puede no tener la capacidad de emplear de forma independiente misiles guiados por láser).


El Su-34, principalmente una plataforma aire-superficie, está equipado con el sistema de orientación láser / TV VENTRAL LTPS "Platan" cuya carcasa retráctil se puede ver ubicada entre las entradas, justo a popa de la bahía del tren de aterrizaje delantero. Platan proporciona una mayor cobertura de hemisferios, aunque aún limitada, más baja. La información adicional sobre el sistema es muy escasa, pero es probable que Platan esté equipado con un dispositivo de televisión de bajo nivel de luz (LLLTV); no se cree que tenga un sensor infrarrojo con visión de futuro (FLIR), una característica estándar en las cápsulas de orientación occidental avanzada, los sensores FLIR ofrecen una capacidad superior de clima nocturno y adverso. La funcionalidad de Platan es inferior a la de las cápsulas de puntería avanzadas debido a otras razones también, que incluyen, por ejemplo, una menor resolución del sensor y la ausencia de una capacidad de guía de plomo láser (esta última facilita en gran medida el compromiso efectivo de objetivos en movimiento utilizando armas guiadas por láser que carecen de la capacidad de calcular la ventaja requerida para golpear un objetivo que está en movimiento).

Además de sus respectivos sistemas antes mencionados, los Su-30SM, Su-34 y Su-35S están, entre otras cosas, también equipados con sistemas de radar de matriz pasiva escaneada electrónicamente (PESA) relativamente modernos. Si bien el mapeo de radar de apertura sintética (SAR), la indicación y el seguimiento de objetivos móviles terrestres (GMTI / GMTT) y otras capacidades aire-superficie de estos sistemas de radar son presumiblemente algo superiores, si no considerablemente, a los de sus respectivas variantes orientadas a la exportación, son marcadamente inferiores en muchos aspectos a los de los sistemas avanzados de radar de matriz activa escaneada electrónicamente (AESA) instalados en muchos aviones de combate occidentales.

El Su-24M es una plataforma más antigua, equipada con el anticuado sistema de orientación / navegación PNS-24M (que incluye un sistema de radar y el sistema de orientación láser / TV VENTRAL LTPS "Kaira-24", entre otras cosas) y un sistema de gestión de tiendas arcaico. Las únicas armas guiadas que el Su-24M puede emplear son armas láser y guiadas por TELEVISIÓN más antiguas y misiles antirradiación. En términos prácticos, las armas guiadas por láser y tv solo son adecuadas para condiciones climáticas adversas claras / limitadas. Además, las bombas y misiles guiados por televisión que el Su-24M puede emplear carecen de una capacidad nocturna. También lo hace su sistema Kaira-24, lo que significa que el Su-24M no puede atacar objetivos de forma independiente por la noche con armas guiadas por láser por la noche. Esta es una gran limitación, especialmente dado que el Su-24M no puede emplear bombas y misiles asistidos por satélite, que son armas diurnas / nocturnas y con capacidad para el clima adverso (el Su-30SM, por cierto, puede que tampoco pueda usarlos). En cuanto a las bombas no guiadas, el Su-24M puede emplearlas durante la noche y las condiciones climáticas adversas. En particular, la integración del subsistema informático especializado SVP-24 en muchos Su-24M les ha permitido emplear bombas no guiadas con mayor precisión que antes; sin embargo, dado que las bombas no guiadas son inherentemente menos precisas, la incapacidad del Su-24M para usar armas guiadas de precisión modernas, nocturnas y adversas, especialmente armas de enfrentamiento, sigue siendo una gran limitación.

En cuanto al Su-25SM, está equipado con un sistema de telémetro / designador láser Klen-PS, pero carece de un radar y un sistema de orientación electroóptico (EO), y las únicas armas guiadas que puede emplear son varios tipos de misiles guiados por láser anticuados. En conjunto, esto significa que, en términos prácticos, el Su-25SM carece de una capacidad de ataque de precisión orgánico nocturno y / o de clima adverso, y posee solo una capacidad limitada de ataque de precisión orgánica diurna contra objetivos estacionarios. No hace falta decir que esta es una gran desventaja para una plataforma de ataque CAS / tierra. A modo de comparación, aunque tampoco está equipado con un radar, el A-10C de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos (USAF) puede llevar una cápsula de puntería avanzada y puede emplear una amplia gama de armas modernas guiadas de precisión. Es una plataforma mucho más versátil, que posee una capacidad de ataque de precisión orgánica día/noche y clima adverso (incluso contra objetivos en movimiento en condiciones climáticas adversas limitadas).


Para ser justos, a diferencia del Su-25 de referencia, el Su-25SM está equipado con el sistema de orientación / navegación PrNK-25SM asistido por satélite que permite el empleo de bombas no guiadas contra objetivos estacionarios durante el día / noche y condiciones climáticas adversas sin adquisición visual de los objetivos por parte del piloto. Sin embargo, debido a que implica el uso de bombas no guiadas, este método de bombardeo es inherentemente menos preciso. Además, requiere que el Su-25SM dependa de activos no orgánicos para proporcionar coordenadas de objetivos precisas antes y / o durante una misión.

*¿Qué tan útiles son los bombarderos medianos y pesados para esta campaña?*

Los bombarderos / aviones de ataque VKS generalmente se catagorizan de la siguiente manera:

Bombarderos estratégicos (Tu-95MS y Tu-160), bombarderos de largo alcance (Tu-22M3) y bombarderos operacionales-tácticos (Su-24M, Su-34).

En el papel de ataque convencional, el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 (incluida la versión Tu-160M1) pueden atacar objetivos terrestres estacionarios con coordenadas conocidas en día / noche y condiciones climáticas adversas utilizando misiles de crucero de largo alcance (ALCM) de largo alcance Kh-555 y Kh-101. Este último es un arma más capaz que actualmente puede ser empleada por algunos Tu-95MS y algunos (si no todos) los Tu-160. Técnicamente hablando, los Tu-95MS no son bombarderos; son portadores de misiles puramente estratégicos porque no pueden emplear bombas de ningún tipo (ni siquiera bombas no guiadas). En cuanto a los Tu-160, tampoco se sabe que actualmente lleven armas que no sean ALCM. Dado que Ucrania tiene sistemas de defensa aérea, la capacidad de lanzar ALCM desde fuera del rango de las defensas aéreas hace que el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 sean útiles. Aparte de eso, sin embargo, el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 no son de otra utilidad en una campaña de este tipo, dado que son plataformas no sigilosas, carecen de sistemas modernos de enlace de datos, radar, orientación EO y autoprotección, y son (aparentemente) incapaces de emplear otras armas. Además, no está claro si el Kh-555 y / o el Kh-101 tienen una capacidad de derrota de objetivos endurecida. Si no, esto limita aún más la utilidad del Tu-95MS y el Tu-160.

En cuanto al Tu-22M3, no hay indicios de su empleo en la campaña hasta la fecha. Se sabe que el armamento convencional del Tu-22M3 actualmente incluye solo variantes antibuque del misil aire-superficie Kh-22 y varias bombas no guiadas. En otras palabras, el Tu-22M3 no tiene capacidad de ataque convencional contra objetivos terrestres. Además, al igual que el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160, no es sigiloso y carece de sistemas modernos. Dada la amenaza que representan las defensas aéreas ucranianas, la aparente ausencia de Tu-22M3 en esta guerra hasta ahora no es una sorpresa.

Al igual que el Tu-22M3, no hay indicios de que Rusia esté utilizando el Su-24M en la campaña hasta ahora (aunque se sabe que está empleando la variante de reconocimiento Su-24MR). Esto tampoco es sorprendente dado que el VKS opera una flota relativamente grande de Su-34, que son superiores al Su-24M y están destinados a reemplazarlo eventualmente. Como señalé anteriormente, el Su-34 se está utilizando en la campaña y, a pesar de sus limitaciones (algunas de las cuales se mencionan anteriormente), es un avión de combate capaz que se puede emplear para muchas tareas aire-superficie, lo que lo convierte en una de las plataformas más útiles en esta guerra.

*¿Cuántos aviones rusos se han perdido?*





Crédito: Servicio Estatal de Emergencia de Ucrania
Hasta la fecha, Rusia ha perdido más de 40 aviones tripulados. Este número incluye al menos 11 aviones de ala fija que fueron derribados: 6 Su-25 (incluidos dos o más SM y uno o más SM3) y 4 Su-34 pertenecientes al VKS, y un Su-30SM de la Armada rusa. Otro VKS Su-25 fue dañado por un sistema de defensa aérea portátil (MANPADS), pero logró regresar a la base. Las pérdidas de ala rotativa de VKS han sido particularmente pesadas. Al menos 3 helicópteros de transporte y 11 helicópteros de ataque fueron derribados. Estos últimos incluyen 7 Mi-24 y Mi-35M, 3 Ka-52 y un Mi-28N. Se sabe que al menos dos Ka-52 más llevaron a cabo un aterrizaje forzoso en territorio ucraniano después de ser golpeados y posteriormente fueron abandonados por sus tripulaciones. Al menos otros 15 helicópteros rusos fueron destruidos en tierra por los ataques ucranianos a la base aérea de Kershon. Los rusos también han perdido una serie de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV), el más pesado de ellos es un UAV que forma parte del UAS táctico Forpost.





GeneralStaff.ua
*¿Cuál ha sido la mayor sorpresa para usted en la aplicación del poder aéreo ruso?*

La mayor sorpresa fue el aparente uso limitado de aviones tácticos de ala fija al principio de la campaña (primeros 5 días o después de la ola inicial de ataques). Como señalé en una entrevista anterior con The Aviationist, "la explicación es que los rusos probablemente sobreestimaron sus propias capacidades y subestimaron a los ucranianos. Es posible que hayan creído que sus fuerzas terrestres podrían apoderarse rápidamente de objetivos clave y que, por lo tanto, no sería necesario el uso extensivo de la aviación operacional-táctica. Esto se ve respaldado por el hecho de que la fase inicial de los ataques de aviación de misiles y artillería que precedió a la ofensiva terrestre fue bastante corta. Muchos analistas esperaban que fuera mucho más largo e intenso". Los rusos también pueden haber limitado el número de salidas tácticas de aviones de ala fija en los primeros días de la campaña debido a los temores de sufrir pérdidas excesivas. Otro posible factor o explicación para la aparente actividad limitada de los aviones tácticos de ala fija a fines de febrero es que los rusos simplemente no estaban preparados para realizar salidas en grandes cantidades.

*¿En qué se diferencia Ucrania de la campaña de Siria?*

En primer lugar, el alcance de la campaña de Ucrania es diferente. Implica un conjunto de objetivos más grande y diverso y probablemente una tasa de salida diaria promedio más alta. En segundo lugar, el terreno en Ucrania es diferente y generalmente más desafiante para la ubicación e identificación de objetivos, especialmente para los aviones tácticos rusos de ala fija (esto es menos problemático para los UAV rusos y los helicópteros de ataque más modernos). Las condiciones climáticas también pueden resultar generalmente menos favorables que en Siria. Por último, a diferencia de la campaña de Siria, la campaña de Ucrania implica un ataque contra un estado con aviones de combate y un sistema integrado de defensa aérea (IADS).

*¿Qué guerras recientes habrán influido en cómo se aplica el poder aéreo ruso y cuáles son los detalles de estos cambios?*

Una buena pregunta: este es un tema muy grande y hay muchos detalles sobre el uso del poder aéreo ruso en Ucrania que no se conocen, por lo que haré varios puntos rápidos:

Las operaciones aéreas rusas en Ucrania parecen haber aprovechado algunas lecciones de la guerra ruso-georgiana. En particular, mientras que los Tu-22M y Su-24M rusos se emplearon para atacar objetivos georgianos en 2008, no hay, como se mencionó anteriormente, ninguna indicación de que se hayan empleado contra Ucrania hasta la fecha. Durante la guerra con Georgia, un solo Tu-22M3 y Su-24M fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas georgianas. Por lo tanto, es probable que los rusos vean estos dos tipos de aviones anticuados como demasiado arriesgados para emplearlos en esta etapa de la guerra en Ucrania, especialmente dadas las otras capacidades más modernas actualmente disponibles para el ejército ruso que hacen que el Tu-22M3 y el Su-24M sean redundantes en muchos aspectos. Dicho esto, el VKS está empleando curiosamente una serie de otros tipos de aviones anticuados en esta guerra. En particular, el Su-25 de referencia y el Mi-24P. En ambos casos, el VKS tiene alternativas mucho más capaces disponibles (que también se están empleando en la campaña). Dada la enorme diferencia en el potencial de combate entre un Su-25 y un Su-25SM3 o un Mi-24P y un Mi-35M / Mi-28N / Ka-52, no está del todo claro por qué estas plataformas anticuadas se están empleando en un entorno disputado.

Otra importante lección rusa de la guerra ruso-georgiana y de otras operaciones militares extranjeras es la importancia de los UAS. Durante la guerra de 2008, el ejército ruso hizo un uso muy limitado de los UAV Pchela-1T y se sintió muy decepcionado con su rendimiento, especialmente en comparación con los UAP disponibles para Georgia. Desde entonces, el ejército ruso ha estado desplegando varios UAS, aunque sus capacidades en este campo aún son limitadas, con sistemas más avanzados / más pesados que aún no están listos. Los dos UAS rusos más avanzados que se sabe que se emplean actualmente en Ucrania son los mencionados Inokhodets y Forpost-R (ambos UAS armados también se han utilizado en Siria). Si bien estos sistemas están muy por delante de lo que el ejército ruso tenía disponible en 2008, son en muchos aspectos inferiores al Bayraktar TB2 MALE UCAV operado por Ucrania.






En cuanto a otros aspectos de la campaña, los ataques iniciales de aviación de misiles contra Ucrania parecen haber sido un intento ruso de ejecutar algo similar a las fases iniciales de las operaciones militares lideradas por Estados Unidos contra Irak y Serbia. En realidad, sin embargo, la fase de apertura de Rusia fue muy diferente. El Pentágono estima que el ejército ruso lanzó solo unos 100 misiles de varios tipos durante el ataque de apertura. A pesar de que el número real es probablemente mayor, este es un número relativamente pequeño dada la escala de la operación militar de Rusia y la gran cantidad de puntos de mira potenciales (discuto el uso de misiles por parte de Rusia con mayor detalle aquí). Además, parece que los rusos no explotaron eficazmente el éxito mixto de sus ataques con misiles iniciales y posteriores al seguirlos con un gran número de incursiones de ataque de aviones de ala fija utilizando armas de ataque directo / de menor alcance. También eran aparentemente lentos para volver a atacar cuando era necesario. En resumen, las fases de apertura de Rusia se llevaron a cabo bastante mal, produciendo resultados muy mixtos.

La campaña de Rusia en Ucrania parece resaltar las principales deficiencias en las capacidades ofensivas y defensivas contraaéreas del ejército ruso. Los esfuerzos contraaéreos ofensivos rusos no lograron neutralizar a la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana en tierra. Además, los cazas rusos y las defensas aéreas terrestres no pudieron evitar los ataques de aviones tripulados y no tripulados ucranianos contra las fuerzas terrestres rusas. Los UCAV TB2 de Ucrania, en particular, están demostrando ser un desafío. En cuanto a las capacidades SEAD del VKS, a pesar de la propia experiencia de Rusia en la guerra ruso-georgiana de 2008, y a pesar de estudiar los esfuerzos SEAD de los Estados Unidos y los aliados durante varias operaciones militares, las capacidades SEAD del VKS siguen siendo mediocres (equipo y especialmente entrenamiento). Como mencioné en otra parte, los ejercicios de VKS "parecen exhibir poco en el camino de escenarios complejos que involucran paquetes SEAD que apoyan paquetes de ataque". Dado que Ucrania cuenta con sistemas de defensa aérea altamente móviles, la falta de una capacidad robusta de SEAD ha demostrado ser un problema importante.

Como comentario general final, es importante tener en cuenta que, si bien esta guerra ha puesto de relieve muchas deficiencias en las capacidades del ejército ruso, hay algunas capacidades que no se están empleando al máximo. Además, es probable que el ejército ruso esté sacando muchas lecciones de esta guerra. Cuál de estas lecciones se aplicará y cómo está por verse.

_Guy Plopsky es el autor de una serie de artículos sobre el poder aéreo y los asuntos militares rusos. Tiene una maestría en Asuntos Internacionales y Estudios Estratégicos de la Universidad de Tamkang taiwán_.


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> 13 me sale a mí. Y bajo cero las mínimas para casi todos los días de esta quincena. Bueno, igual que ha sucedido en el último mes por la noche.



Mínimas muy suaves repito, el día que menos, hubo -8, pero también un montón de días rozando los 0 grados por arriba o por abajo de mínima

Eso no es frío, te lo dice alguien que este invierno en su barrio, todos los días estabamos entre -6 y -8 a primera hora de la mañana.

Frío son de -20 para abajo durante semanas, como en Stalingrado


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero esos no iban con los rusos??
> 
> qué me he perdido?



Había leído hace unos días que refugiados chechenos anti kadirov iban a Ucrania a luchar contra los rusos pero pensé que era un fake.

Solo tienes que leer los comentarios del video, es para flipar. (utiliza el traductor)

*
"Gracias a Dios que existen estos documentales. De lo contrario, algunas personas perciben a la infantería de habla chechena de Putin como chechenos reales. Aquí, en estos marcos, puedes ver por quién luchan los verdaderos chechenos, los hijos del Cáucaso. Que el Todopoderoso prolongue vuestros días, queridos guerreros de Ichkeria". 


"¡Estos tipos son verdaderos chechenos y el orgullo del Cáucaso! ¡Tenemos un enemigo común Rusia y todos tenemos que luchar contra Putin-Satanás! ¡Gloria a Ucrania! ¡Gloria a los héroes! ¡¡¡Muerte a los enemigos!!! "*


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mejor lo ponemos con subtítulos compi... te pongo el momento exacto.
> 
> _Vamos levantad la cabeza chicos... me reconocéis? Soy Givi, el que habéis venido a matar _(conste que al final lo consiguieron, exmilitar del ejército ucraniano por cierto)



Un gangster asesinado por otros gangsters rusos o por el FSB (que viene a ser lo mismo), como varios de los héroes novorusos de este foro, al final sus payasadas no le sirvieron de absolutamente nada.



Castellano dijo:


> Mínimas muy suaves repito, el día que menos, hubo -8, pero también un montón de días rozando los 0 grados por arriba o por abajo de mínima
> 
> Eso no es frío, te lo dice alguien que este invierno en su barrio, todos los días estabamos entre -6 y -8 a primera hora de la mañana.
> 
> Frío son de -20 para abajo durante semanas, como en Stalingrado



A 0º ó 1º te puede dar algo si pasas días y noches a la intemperie como esos soldados, además con la mierda de ropa que suelen ser los uniformes .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (22 Mar 2022)

Creo que ya voy entendiendo qué pasa... la mayoría de la información de este hilo es la que se publica en la plataforma de Twitter Incorporated con sede en San Francisco.









¿Por qué es San Francisco la capital gay del mundo?


Parece que todo empezó a fraguarse en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando las autoridades militares enviaban a los soldados sospechosos de homosexualidad a la ciudad para que fueran juzgados.




www.muyinteresante.es










Coñas aparte, en serio y sin acritud, creo que no sois conscientes de lo manipulada y sesgada que es la info/propaganda de Tuiter os animo a que contrastéis con otros medios y mejor si algunos no son estadounidenses.

@elgatochimpliflinguir mira que postazo me ha salido bro xD

No homo


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero esos no iban con los rusos??
> 
> qué me he perdido?




Hay chechenos en las dos partes. Los de Rusia son los kadirovitas, leales al padre del Kadyrov que manda hoy, ya que Chechenia es de facto un emirato islámico en el que el poder se hereda de padres a hijos. Los que pelean por Ucrania son los derrotados por los kadirovitas en la segunda guerra de Chchenia. Se sublevaron dos veces contra Rusia en los 90, y el padre de Kadyrov formaba parte de ellos, pero les traicionó a cambio de montar el emirato con dinero de Baldomero el Putón.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Mar 2022)

RUSOS QUEMANDO DOCUMENTOS EN LA EMBAJADA EN POLONIA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PSAKI 2 POSITIVO

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*














​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

(26) Foreign Policy: "Rusia está matando a sus propios generales en las líneas del frente". Falta de disciplina y de comunicación: posibles factores. | Burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​ 
* 22 | 3 | 2022 SEGUNDO POSITIVO 
=*
*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*





* Florentzia Q17 * @FlorentziaQ














​[/QUOTE]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PSAKI 2 POSITIVO 

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*












​


----------



## sylvaticum (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Soy aficionado a la meteorología, posiblemente tu un analfabeto en Geografía.
> Yo no me trago propaganda




Seras aficionado a la meteorologia, pero no sabras mucho sobre hipotermias y en que condiciones se pueden dar.

Yo las he visto en agosto, en españa, en la costa, a temperaturas muy por encima de los 0º. Las hipotermias no dependen solo de la temperatura. tambien dependen: de las horas que lleves sin comer, de las horas que lleves con ejercicio intenso, del abrigo del que dispongas, del tiempo que lleves sin dormir, de si te puedes mover o tienes que estar quieto, del viento de la humedad del estado mental, de la resitencia al frio de cada uno de si estas seco o mojado, de si esta nublado o sale el sol, de si es de noche o de dia etc


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PSAKI 2 POSITIVO

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*














​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

El presidente Biden anunciará nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y discutirá el despliegue a largo plazo de tropas durante su visita a Europa


​


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

La 58.ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Independiente del Ejército de Ucrania afirmó haber destruido obuses Msta-B de 4x 152 mm del Ejército Ruso con fuego indirecto.


----------



## Abc123CBA (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Coñas aparte, en serio y sin acritud, creo que no sois conscientes de lo manipulada y sesgada que es la info/propaganda de Tuiter os animo a que contrastéis con otros medios y mejor si algunos no son estadounidenses.



Yo soy consciente de que la información puede ser entre falsa, sesgada, real o una suposición, pero para lo importante, que es ver tiros y el mapa de cómo va la guerra, me vale.


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

sylvaticum dijo:


> Seras aficionado a la meteorologia, pero no sabras mucho sobre hipotermias y en que condiciones se pueden dar.
> 
> Yo las he visto en agosto, en españa, en la costa, a temperaturas muy por encima de los 0º. Las hipotermias no dependen solo de la temperatura. tambien dependen: de las horas que lleves sin comer, de las horas que lleves con ejercicio intenso, del abrigo del que dispongas, del tiempo que lleves sin dormir, de si te puedes mover o tienes que estar quieto, del viento de la humedad del estado mental, de la resitencia al frio de cada uno de si estas seco o mojado, de si esta nublado o sale el sol, de si es de noche o de dia etc



Se habrán bañado en el Dniéper entonces los soldados.

A ver si distinguimos que te de una hipotermia y la diñes por estar 6 horas en el agua a 15 grados (o 30 minutos a 2 grados)

Y otra que te dé una hipotermia a 7 grados y al sol, vestido con el uniforme. O te de durmiendo a 0 grados, imagino que al menos con una manta o un saco.

Que aquí en Valladolid hay personas sin hogar que duermen a la intemperie, a varios grados bajo cero a tope de humedad junto al río, con unas simples mantas y ropa desgastada, y no se ha muerto ninguno


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y si buscas algo más imparcial te recomendaría www.southfront.org



¿Nos estás vacilando? Esa es literalmente una de las páginas dirigidas por Rusia


----------



## sylvaticum (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Se habrán bañado en el Dniéper entonces los soldados.
> 
> A ver si distinguimos que te de una hipotermia y la diñes por estar 6 horas en el agua a 15 grados (o 30 minutos a 2 grados)
> 
> ...



Creo que las horas sin comer y el agotamiento influyen mucho mas de lo que piensas


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Mínimas muy suaves repito, el día que menos, hubo -8, pero también un montón de días rozando los 0 grados por arriba o por abajo de mínima
> 
> Eso no es frío, te lo dice alguien que este invierno en su barrio, todos los días estabamos entre -6 y -8 a primera hora de la mañana.
> 
> Frío son de -20 para abajo durante semanas, como en Stalingrado



Claro que sí campeón. Ahora tírate varias noches durmiendo en cualquier agujero en las condiciones de la imagen sin problema porque según tú este invierno no ha habido ni frío ni nieve en Ucrania. 







Al final el peor enemigo de los casi niños que envían a Ucrania no son los ucranianos si no los generales rusos que piensan como tú.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre las temperaturas. Vamos, no jodáis. Los usanos no hablan de hoy, sino de lo que les habrá contado algún espía de los hospitales de campaña rusos durante la operación.

Tendrán amputaciones por congelación a cascoporro. 

No le deis más vueltas.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Algún día nos enteraremos de qué ha pasado en Summy porque ahí han caído más rusos que en ningún otro sitio:


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón. Ahora tírate varias noches durmiendo en cualquier agujero en las condiciones de la imagen sin problema porque según tú este invierno no ha habido ni frío ni nieve en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si seguro, que se han muerto de frío por una nevada de 5 cm a -3, las tropas oriundas de Siberia central, sobre todo los yakutios...
Ni que hubieran mandado murcianos


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Para los expertos. Lo último que están perdiendo los rusos en Ucrania es de risa, verdad?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si seguro, que se han muerto de frío por una nevada de 5 cm a -3, las tropas oriundas de Siberia central, sobre todo los yakutios...
> Ni que hubieran mandado murcianos



No sabía el lugar de nacimiento influyera en la temperatura de congelación. 

Tengo que repasar mis apuntes de física.


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No me queda claro este tweet, la traducción no es buena, habla de que chechenos estan tb luchando con los ucras??



Hay chechenos en el bando ucraniano , consideran a Kadyrov un traidor vendido al kremlin


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sabía el lugar de nacimiento influyera en la temperatura de congelación.
> 
> Tengo que repasar mis apuntes de física.



Claro que influye.
Sabes que los amerindios son más bajitos por adaptación a las alturas de los Andes?
O que los blancos somos blancos para captar mejor la menor radiación solar de Europa respecto a África?
Con el frío pasa algo similar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Sí de los 1246$ que llevan recaudados del crowfounding del que viven se dice que por lo menos 800 los pusieron los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> sois la puta caña



Nah oye, está sujeta a sanciones estadounidenses desde 2021, pero seguro que no tiene nada que ver con el FSB ruso: Treasury Escalates Sanctions Against the Russian Government’s Attempts to Influence U.S. Elections




Aquí te hablan en extensión de ella, a partir de la página 37: https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Pillars-of-Russia’s-Disinformation-and-Propaganda-Ecosystem_08-04-20.pdf


Un organismo de la UE también te habla de Southfront: https://euvsdisinfo.eu/south-front-russia-hiding-being-russian/


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Una cosa lleva a otra.







Los Chechenos de Kadirov solo son temidos en burbujainfo. El ruso promedio no los respeta


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

(2) ¿Qué hay detrás del desastre logístico de Rusia en Ucrania? | Burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Claro que influye.
> Sabes que los amerindios son más bajitos por adaptación a las alturas de los Andes?
> O que los blancos somos blancos para captar mejor la menor radiación solar de Europa respecto a África?
> Con el frío pasa algo similar



No soy médico. Pero me juego pincho de tortilla y caña a que una herida por congelación es la misma en Namibia que en Sebastopol, del mismo modo que un bereber muere expuesto a 100ºC igual que un esquimal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hace años que consulto la página, he escuchado muchos vidriocs narrados tanto por hombres como por mujeres y te puedo asegurar que ninguno de ellos era ruso ni eslavo.



Te la han colado amigo... Es un medio dirigido por el Kremlin desde sus orígenes, tienes toda la información en los links de USA y UE que te puse antes.


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No soy médico. Pero me juego pincho de tortilla y caña a que una herida por congelación es la misma en Namibia que en Sebastopol, del mismo modo que un bereber muere expuesto a 100ºC igual que un esquimal.



Estamos hablando de temperaturas ligeramente negativas y solo de noche, y no todos los días.

No estamos hablando de -35 o -40 grados.

Pero allá vosotros tragacionistas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Son zingaras, mismas caras que las que hay por Eslovaquia robando al descuido.
> 
> Demasiado blandos son con los gitanos, cosas de gente blanca y de que las cosas no se han degradado mucho. Al revés sería muy distinto, los gitanos nos harían cosas mucho peores. Y en épocas de más necesidad en Eslavia se les hacía el corrillo húngaro y pal río.



A ti que te han hecho los gitanos?


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si seguro, que se han muerto de frío por una nevada de 5 cm a -3, las tropas oriundas de Siberia central, sobre todo los yakutios...
> Ni que hubieran mandado murcianos



mira los videos y dime si ves algún guante

porque yo he visto pocos


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Una cosa lleva a otra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



querrás decir que los chechenos (ésos chechenos, mejor dicho) son "idolatrados" en burbuja por aquellos putiners de moral relajada y neuronas justas para no cagarse encima si realizan dos tareas a la vez (tales como respirar y loquesea)


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> mira los videos y dime si ves algún guante
> 
> porque yo he visto pocos



Hace 50-60 años los hombres y chavales en Castilla tampoco se ponían guantes, se meaban las manos para calentárselas.


Ninguno se murió de frio.


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> querrás decir que los chechenos (ésos chechenos, mejor dicho) son "idolatrados" en burbuja por aquellos putiners de moral relajada y neuronas justas para no cagarse encima si realizan dos tareas a la vez (tales como respirar y loquesea)



El periodista trata de cobarde a Kadirov, añade que sus hombres no entienden esta guerra sin victoria y la usencia de su jefe, que Kadirov prefiere el deshonor de morir en su cama estrangulado por un rival...resumiendo


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

Si está sudada, no debe hacer tanto frío no?
Os contradecís continuamente, tragacionistas.

Para morir a -5, estando con el uniforme reglamentario puesto, tienes que estar completamente mojado hasta los huesos.
Y eso solo se da si has caído en el agua, o si ha llovido a manta durante horas.
Si esta nevando no te mojas tanto, y si estás a -5, ninguna lluvia vas a sufrir.

Con nieve lo jodido es la ventisca, no que te empapes.

Además imagino que las tropas yakutias o chechenas, están más que acostumbradas a combatir el frío, aunque sea el estilo Vladimir, sin goretex ni pijadas occidentales, que no estamos hablando de tropas congoleñas


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> querrás decir que los chechenos (ésos chechenos, mejor dicho) son "idolatrados" en burbuja por aquellos putiners de moral relajada y neuronas justas para no cagarse encima si realizan dos tareas a la vez (tales como respirar y loquesea)



No me jodas que no molan, al margen de bandos, parecen el ejército de los clones versión taliban, todos clavaos con sus barbas y kalashnikov. Además es una tropa ultrarreligiosa y fanatizada con una moral a prueba de balas. Nos van a dar mucho lol en esta guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Irpin, parte sur del embolsamiento que están cerrando los ucras:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

* Mr. Deeds  * @MrDeeds1111  

 The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Caliber-NK cruise missiles have just been launched from the Sevastopol region from a small project 21631 missile ship.


*KALIBER *














​








Mr. Deeds


The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Caliber-NK cruise missiles have just been launched from the Sevastopol region from a small project 21631 missile ship.




anonup.com







​


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Lo veremos en las proximas semanas, pero supongo que los usanos les tienen q estar asesorando


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

No te voy a decir que no sea así, porque no tengo ni idea. Aunque desde luego los rusos han mostrado cero habilidad hasta ahora para ejecutar planes mucho más sencillos que ese.

Lo más probable es que sea lo que parece.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Tiene mucha más pinta a que van a simular un atentado de falsa bandera con armas químicas, o más bien con algún químico de uso común de alguna industria. Es la política de propaganda que se está siguiendo, soltar una campaña de" crimen de guerra",encubriendo el uso militar de una instalación civil.
> El teatro, el Centro comercial de kiev, etc. El tema es q los rusos van adaptándose, y con el tema del centro comercial de kiev, documentaron todo antes del ataque, y lo han hecho público después de la campaña de propaganda inicial, a modo de contrapropaganda, lo que desmonta el pataleo de Zelenski.
> Viendo el patrón que han seguido los rusos hasta ahora, soportando grandes pérdidas por no aplicar política de tierra quemada, no tiene ningún sentido. Pueden utilizar medios más agresivos que los actuales, sin usar un arma indiscriminada que podría arrasar con la población civil. Esas ideas vienen de los creadores del agente naranja y otras lindezas, que desde que salió a la luz lo de los laboratorios biológicos, están con la cantinela de ataques químicos o biológicos.
> Como última posibilidad, barajo que estén hasta los huevos de Azov en Mariupol, y una vez consigan sacar a la población civil, arrasen con todo lo que quede



@Desadaptado Dimensional , jojo, si antes lo digo... son muuuy previsibles


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Creo que ya voy entendiendo qué pasa... la mayoría de la información de este hilo es la que se publica en la plataforma de Twitter Incorporated con sede en San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Con la excusa de la broma se le adivina a Vd. un poco homófobo. Ese militar con uno de los tubitos seguro que le peta el kakas a la tripulación entera de cualquier vehículo orco.

Hágase un favor, no patalee más, corra a un hilo en donde se encuentre más cómodo y deje tranquilos a los mayores cuando discuten sobre sus cosas.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si seguro, que se han muerto de frío por una nevada de 5 cm a -3, las tropas oriundas de Siberia central, sobre todo los yakutios...
> Ni que hubieran mandado murcianos



¿No serás una tía por casualidad, verdad? Lo digo por la lógica de tu argumentación. Como hay quien encuentra plausible que se hayan producido congelaciones de manos/pies entre las tropas rusas obligadas a pernoctar en saber qué condiciones, ahora la respuesta es... _muertos! estás hablando de muertos de frío y todas las tropas rusas vienen de Yakutia!! _

En fin, lo dejo aquí que el OP nos ha amonestado, y con razón, sobre discutir sobre algo _off-topic_ con alguien a quien no le entra en la cabeza ni con imágenes gráficas. Así paso ya del tema, mi tiempo vale más que eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

entiendo que es un TB2, de lo que he visto, hay una clara diferencia entre el estabilizador de imagen de esos drones y los que emplea la horda. @Lma0Zedong 



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo siento tío, pero no soy proruso pero sí antiyanki... no me fío una mierda de esos hijos de puta
> 
> Pero lo que pones, sencillamente no encaja (mira el video que te puse antes)
> 
> Por cierto, en ese laptop hay fotos que le van a suponer un problema muy gordo... al hijo de vuestro "líder"



Te puse un enlace de un organismo de la UE también... Por si te fías más de ellos.

Southfront se intenta pasar por medio no ruso, pero de imparcial no tiene nada. Es operado por elementos del FSB.

No se de qué me estás hablando de un laptop, y es que me importa un rábano.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Sabemos que de grande es el ejercito embolsado?? hombres y material? ME imagino q si les cortan los suministros, los vehiculos en cuanto se queden sin combustible los dejaran tirados


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> entiendo que es un TB2, de lo que he visto, hay una clara diferencia entre el estabilizador de imagen de esos drones y los que emplea la horda. @Lma0Zedong



Eso no es un vídeo de un TB2, es de otro tipo de dron (desconozco cual)


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hace 50-60 años los hombres y chavales en Castilla tampoco se ponían guantes, se meaban las manos para calentárselas.
> 
> 
> Ninguno se murió de frio.



sisi, iban por ahí pegando tiros

lo cierto es que lo de las congelaciones no siempre llevan a palmarla

además, suelen ser más típicas en los pies, y por ahí he leido que los rusos estaban usando botas ucranianas, porque se ve que las que les han dado no van bien

pero vamos, que seguro se mean todos en las manos cada 20 min, sin duda


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Sabemos que de grande es el ejercito embolsado?? hombres y material? ME imagino q si les cortan los suministros, los vehiculos en cuanto se queden sin combustible los dejaran tirados









Me respondo yo mismo, se habla de unos 20K hombres y de 300 - 500 vehiculos


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si está sudada, no debe hacer tanto frío no?
> Os contradecís continuamente, tragacionistas.
> 
> Para morir a -5, estando con el uniforme reglamentario puesto, tienes que estar completamente mojado hasta los huesos.
> ...



Personalmente me decanto porque sea una exageración, de algunos casos de congelaciones elevados a problemón gordo.

Pero te pediría que centres el debate, o al menos no lo lleves a donde nadie lo ha llevado. No se habla de MUERTOS POR CONGELACIÓN, sino de lesiones por frostbite. A -4ºC ya pueden aparecer los problemas: alguien que se duerma con los calcetines sudados o sin guantes, a esas temperaturas ya puede sufrir frostbite. En unos días, y sin tratamiento (con la logística rusa que estamos viendo...), te tienen que amputar los dedos de las manos o los pies, que son los primeros en padecerlo. NO TE MUERES por el frostbite, pero eres baja para el combate, y muy probablemente baja permanente dependiendo de cuántos dedos pierdas.

Edito: recuerdo leer mensajes por aquí de pro-rusos riéndose de los soldados ucras por llevar almohadillas en el culo. Esas almohadillas te permiten sentarte en tanques y demás vehículos *metálicos*, a menos de 0ºC, durante mucho tiempo (por ejemplo, un viaje de 100 km de frontera al frente). Pero sin almohadilla, lo más probable es que se te congele el culo, *literalmente.* Ese día no vas a notar mucho, pero al tercero o cuarto tendrás el culo más negro que los cojones de un grillo, y sin tratamiento estás muerto.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué enlace de la UE? Mintiruso
> 
> Operado por el FSB porque lo dicen los yankis? aaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> ...



¿Y a santo de qué me llamas mentiroso/mintiruso pedazo de rata?

Te lo puse aquí: Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos están utilizando la base aérea de Uzhhorod para transportar cosas (los rusos lo saben, los datos de vuelo son públicos) y no hay nada que los rusos puedan hacer al respecto porque el aeropuerto toca literalmente Eslovaquia, un país de la OTAN. El riesgo de un "ataque dirigido" es muy alto.


----------



## Mr. Frost (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> También que tu cerebro tiene que simplificar en exceso los conceptos para poder procesarlos... ya puse que lamento cada baja, de los dos bandos, y si crees lo contrario puedes meterme en el ignore.
> 
> Y me parecen especialmente deleznables los ataques a civiles. Que los rusos también están provocando muertes de civiles, sí, pero cualquiera mínimamente imparcial reconocerá que están intentando evitarlo en la medida de lo posible y eso lo están pagando con sus propias vidas. No olvidemos que Rusia es la primera potencia en armamento nuclear.
> 
> Personalmente dudo que sepas lo que es el protocolo de Minsk. Pero si crees que el gobierno Ucraniano no sabía lo que iba a pasar, y que midió mal los apoyos que recibiría o que fue directamente engañado por los Estados Unidos, es por lo que te ponía al principio... que eres estúpido.



Pedazo de imbécil, ¿acaso crees que lo que está haciendo Putin en Ucrania, arrasando con la población civil, es la primera vez que lo hace?. Ya lo hizo en Chechenia y en Siria. Es su puta estrategia habitual, sembrar el terror contra la población civil arrasando literalmente las ciudades.









Doctrina Grozni: la estrategia con la que Rusia arrasa ciudades


La doctrina Grozni recibe su nombre de la capital de Chechenia, la cual fue arrasada por Moscú en 1999



www.abc.es





Y uy, sí, que benévolo es Putin porque aún no ha lanzado una nuke. No la ha lanzado porque si lo hace nos metemos en la Tercera Guerra Mundial. 

Lo de Minsk fue violado por ambas partes. Y eso tampoco justifica la invasión de un país soberano con un conflicto interno.

Y mira, aquí te dejo un hilo de las torturas que hacen los rusos y los prorrusos, curiosamente lo de atar gente con cinta americana también lo hacen estos últimos, además de pasear a los ucranianos por las calles para que la gente les agreda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

trololo 10h .mp4 en mano me hallo



Dr Polux dijo:


> Me respondo yo mismo, se habla de unos 20K hombres y de 300 - 500 vehiculos


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Nunca lo fui, y me la suda lo que haga cada uno en su intimidad...
> 
> pero desde que el homosexualismo es una de las prioridades de la agenda política sí me ha empezado a generar rechazo




Es Vd. muy bueno, sí. Se nota de lejos.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Nuzzo (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Me respondo yo mismo, se habla de unos 20K hombres y de 300 - 500 vehiculos



Esto no me lo creo, los rusos no pueden ser tan tontos para entrar en una trampa semejante...a 50 kilometros de su frontera y con la aviacion rusa que tiene control sobre el campo de batalla. 

Si los ucrainos logran rodear Irpin/Bucha y destruir la fuerza alla - enviamos la cabra de la legión y la guerra termina en 2 dias.


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Iba a abrir un hilo pero como esto es burbuja y los hilos de economía (aunque hablen de default) y sobre todo los míos no tienen mucho éxito, lo pongo aquí: Un default ruso no tendría un gran impacto en las finanzas mundiales según el FMI. Ay, ya, yaiii... ya me estoy "acongojando"









Russian default no longer 'improbable', but no trigger for global financial crisis- IMF


Russia may default on its debts in the wake of unprecedented sanctions over its invasion of Ukraine, but that would not trigger a global financial crisis, International Monetary Fund Managing Director Kristalina Georgieva said on Sunday.




www.reuters.com













Russia default would have 'limited' global impact: IMF official


The consequences for the global financial system if Russia cannot pay its foreign debts are likely to be "limited," a senior IMF official said Tuesday.




www.rfi.fr


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pedazo de imbécil, ¿acaso crees que lo que está haciendo Putin en Ucrania, arrasando con la población civil, es la primera vez que lo hace?. Ya lo hizo en Chechenia y en Siria. Es su puta estrategia habitual, sembrar el terror contra la población civil arrasando literalmente las ciudades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y porque esta seguro que la radiación llega a Moscu. Eso si que seria su caída


----------



## moncton (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> 17 grados de máxima hoy en Kiev.
> Propaganda y fake news



Mira la prediccion para esta noche...




Noche fria para pasarla en una lata de sardinas sovietica en medio de la nada sin calefaccion ni comida...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

ahy aparece el ginGivitis, que señorío destila, que procerosidad, que forma de llevar la volutad de Dios por donde pasa; los demonios se lo pasaran en grande con él. Ojo es el amor platonico de @Mabuse y referencia entre los orcos.



Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pedazo de imbécil, ¿acaso crees que lo que está haciendo Putin en Ucrania, arrasando con la población civil, es la primera vez que lo hace?. Ya lo hizo en Chechenia y en Siria. Es su puta estrategia habitual, sembrar el terror contra la población civil arrasando literalmente las ciudades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

El enemigo sufre fuertes pérdidas "sanitarias" porque no tiene un suministro médico bien establecido: el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Lo que habiamos comentado por aqui, estar herido tienes un alto % de posibilidades de morir ya sea por el resultado de tus heridas y no ser atendido o a los matasanos rusos


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Mar 2022)

Un soldado ruso se rinde y entrega su tanque a cambio de 10.000 dólares y la ciudadanía ucraniana


La Policía Nacional de Ucrania envía mensajes a los móviles de los militares rusos para convencerlos de que deserten




www.larazon.es





Un soldado ruso se rinde y entrega su tanque a cambio de 10.000 dólares y la ciudadanía ucraniana.

La Policía Nacional de Ucrania envía mensajes a los móviles de los militares rusos para convencerlos de que deserten.

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informan repetidamente de supuestas deserciones de soldados rusos, que denuncian haber sido enviados a la guerra sin ser informados de su destino y engañados por los mandos de las Fuerzas Armadas. El director del Instituto Ucraniano para el Futuro, Viktor Andrusiv, publicó hace unos días que la Policía estaba siguiendo un método para convencer a los rusos de que se rindan y, según ha anunciado hoy, está técnica ha surtido efecto, al menos, en un caso.

Andrusiv ha explicado que durante semanas, la Policía Nacional de Ucrania identifica los teléfonos móviles de los soldados rusos y los envían mensajes SMS de cómo rendirse sin consecuencias y de cómo entregar sus equipos. Así es como han convencido a un soldado ruso que, según aseguran, ha desertado y ha vendido su tanque al Ejército de Kiev a cambio de una recompensa de 10.000 dólares y la ciudadanía ucraniana.

“Hace unos días, Misha nos llamó por teléfono”, ha explicado Andrusiv en su página de Facebook. Esa información fue entregada a la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa desde donde determinaron un lugar para encontrarse con el posible desertor. Según el director del Instituto Ucraniano para el Futuro, el militar condujo su tanque hasta la zona convenida mientras era vigilado por un dron para evitar una emboscada.

Al encontrarse con las fuerzas ucranianas, el soldado ruso explicó que de todo su equipo solo quedaba él porque los demás habían huido. También dijo que no tenían casi comida, y que la gestión militar rusa es caótica y prácticamente ausente. “La desmoralización es colosal”, ha escrito Andrusiv.

Misha entregó entonces su tanque y a cambio recibirá 10.000 dólares cuando termine la guerra y podrá solicitar la ciudadanía ucraniana. “Hasta que termine la guerra vivirá en cómodas condiciones con televisor, teléfono, cocina y ducha”, ha anunciado el director del Instituto Ucraniano para el Futuro.

Ya el pasado 12 de marzo, unos 600 marineros rusos se amotinaron para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según informó el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos. “Cerca de Odesa unos 600 marineros se han rebelado y se negaron a desembarcar porque comprendieron lo que estaba pasando”, ha informado el SBU en un mensaje publicado en Telegram.
Bajas

Mientras tanto, los combates entre rusos y ucranianos continúan en el vigésimo séptimo día desde el comienzo de las hostilidades, que ahora también se llevan a los daños que unos y otros se han causado, en especial las bajas humanas.

Así el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cifró hoy en unos 15.300 los soldados rusos muertos en casi un mes desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Según esa fuente, las tropas rusas perdieron además, 509 tanques 1.556 vehículos blindados de combate, 252 sistemas de artillería, 80 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes (MLRS) y 45 sistemas de defensa antiaérea.

Completa la lista de pérdidas por la parte rusa publicada por el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook 99 aviones, 123 helicópteros, cien vehículos, tres buques, setenta camiones cisterna de combustible, 35 vehículos aéreos no tripulados tácticos operativos y 15 equipos especiales.

Por su parte, el Kremlin rehusó comentar una información publicada y eliminada enseguida en un tabloide ruso que hablaba de casi 10.000 soldados rusos muertos durante la campaña en Ucrania y remitió al Ministerio de Defensa para responder a esa pregunta.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

T-72B3M ruso en Mariupol destruido.


https://twitter.com/OSINTua/status/1506343773088980997/photo/1


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

The Russian Military’s Debacle in Ukraine


A series of strategic missteps has hampered Putin’s campaign. Will desperation make up for a lack of preparation?




www.newyorker.com





Interesante lectura, del 11 de marzo, pero me acaba de saltar en el TL de Twitter. Mi resumen es que el ejército ruso se ha modernizado militarmente en los últimos 15 años, pero se ha olvidado (no ha podido) invertir en mantenimiento de lo que ya tenía, y de invertir en logística y organización necesarias para un ejército moderno.

La guinda del pastel ha sido cuando ni siquiera han sido capaces de aplicar las doctrinas del Blitzkrieg de hace 80 años, donde todas las armas se combinan para un efecto potenciador.

Los ucranianos, por su parte, han hecho lo máximo con lo que tienen: frenar el avance, enfrentarse solo cuando tienen superioridad, atacar las líneas de suministro... (algo que los pro-putins del foro llaman "cobardía"), hasta que han logrado una detención casi completa del atacante. El lunar negro de los Ucranianos es que esperaron demasiado a prepararse para la invasión, y tuvieron mucha suerte de que los rusos la cagasen gravemente.

Pero mejor que lo leáis, muy interesante y ameno.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Mar 2022)

Como nadie lo ha posteado antes lo pongo yo...









Docenas de "merodeadores" son flagelados tras ser atados a un poste y desnudados como tahúres


Desde que comenzó el conflicto, se ha informado de cientos de estos rateros a los que los ucranianos llaman “merodeadores” siendo amarrados como tahúres a los postes, especialmente en Kyiv




www.elconfidencial.com





Docenas de "merodeadores" son flagelados tras ser atados a un poste y desnudados como tahúres.

Desde que comenzó el conflicto, se ha informado de cientos de estos rateros a los que los ucranianos llaman “merodeadores” siendo amarrados como tahúres a los postes, especialmente en Kyiv.

¿Sabes qué es lo más repugnante? Que haya gente que busque su beneficio personal en medio de la guerra y que venda a su patria, utilizando el toque de queda para robar tiendas o los apartamentos de la gente que ha tenido que salir huyendo”, nos dice un muchacho de Bajmut, una localidad situada 80 kilómetros al norte de Donetsk. “Nosotros los llamamos 'merodeadores'. Hace ahora un par de semanas [el día 6 de marzo], uno de esos traidores fue pillado robando en mi ciudad a eso de las 10 de la mañana y lo ataron a un poste de la calle Bulavin, con un cartel en la espalda donde escribieron la palabra 'merodeador'.

Un día antes, alguien cortó las llantas de 14 coches en la zona del mercado nuevo. Hay cientos de casos como este en todo el país. Esos malditos se aprovechan de la situación y del temor que la guerra infunde. Durante el toque de queda, está completamente oscuro ahí fuera. Los merodeadores ponen cinta adhesiva o una moneda en las puertas durante el día para saber quién está en casa y por las noches salen de correría con linternas y rompen las puertas de las casas y pequeñas tiendas. Cuando los atrapan, las muchedumbres ya no solo los detienen. También los atan a un poste con cinta adhesiva y los muestran al público. ¡Es bueno que conozcamos en persona a nuestros enemigos!”.

Desde que comenzó el conflicto, se ha informado de cientos —quizás incluso algunos pocos miles— de estos rateros a los que los ucranianos llaman “merodeadores” siendo amarrados con celofán como tahúres a los postes, especialmente en Kyiv, Járkiv y sus aledaños. Pero, a medida que la guerra avanza, los ánimos están cada vez más encendidos y las turbas, y a menudo la propia policía, ya no solo se conforman con atarlos a modo de escarnio, sino que les pegan también una paliza o les bajan los pantalones y los dejan con el culo al aire para ser flagelados. En Járkiv, alguien registró en un vídeo hace unos días a una mujer llena de ira golpeando el trasero de un chorizo mientras gritaba literalmente en ruso “maldita vaca”, que viene a significar “puto cabrón”. Hay un puñado más de vídeos como ese, muy celebrados entre los propios ucranianos.

Ucrania es uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Los salarios medios son ligeramente inferiores a los 180 euros mensuales y la cifra ha caído durante los dos últimos meses. Antes de la guerra, se hallaba también a la cabeza de los 'rankings' europeos de tasa de criminalidad, solo por debajo de Suecia, Grecia y Moldavia. El conflicto ha empobrecido todavía más a la población y no solo ha incrementado las necesidades de un pueblo arrodillado ya por la miseria, sino las facilidades de quienes deciden recurrir al robo para cubrir cualesquiera sean sus necesidades. La mayoría de los ajusticiados por las turbas son delincuentes habituales y, con frecuencia, también, toxicómanos, que, como dice el chico de Bajmur, tratan de sacar partido del toque de queda, de la falta de iluminación y de las ausencias.

Inmediatamente después del comienzo del conflicto, el pasado 3 de marzo, la Rada Suprema de Ucrania aprobó una ley que incrementaba las penas por saqueo durante la ley marcial y pasaba a equiparar el “merodeo” con el crimen organizado a gran escala. De acuerdo con el artículo 186 del Código Penal reformado, se prevén penas de prisión de siete a 10 años por robo en estado de guerra o emergencia. El artículo 187 establece que la incautación de bienes durante la ley marcial se castiga con penas de ocho a 15 años y la confiscación de bienes. La extorsión ha pasado a ser castigada con penas de entre siete y 12 años de prisión y la apropiación indebida de bienes mediante el abuso en el ejercicio de un cargo, con penas de entre cinco y ocho años.

Claro que ni el endurecimiento de los castigos ni la justicia popular que imparte la turba han impedido que se extienda al modo de un tsunami la oleada de robos. Y a ello también ha contribuido la propia soldadesca rusa. Por centenares se cuentan también los vídeos que acreditan los saqueos cometidos por las tropas invasoras en supermercados o en las viviendas de los huidos. En Sumy, los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) interceptaron conversaciones de soldados rusos en la que se animaban unos a otros a sustraer cigarrillos, alcohol, dulces, ordenadores portátiles, televisores y electrodomésticos. En busca de botín de guerra, las tropas de Putin han reventado escuelas y jardines de infancia. Algunos han llegado incluso a desmontar los neumáticos de vehículos de alta gama para llevárselos de vuelta a Rusia, lo que lleva a preguntarse si disponen de algún tipo de logística especial para transportar todo lo robado.

“¿Te tratan bien los lugareños?”, le pregunta una madre a un soldado en una de las comunicaciones interceptadas por el SBU. A lo que el muchacho ruso responde: “Los lugareños no están muy contentos. Aquí se arrasa con todo. 'Laptops', televisiones, nos lo llevamos todo”. “¿Y cómo cargan con eso?”, le interroga la madre. “Lo metemos en coches. Algunos se han llevado hasta los neumáticos”.

Un vídeo de un puñado de soldados bailando en el hogar de un ucraniano e intercambiando opiniones sobre la Nutella que jamás habían probado ha causado especial indignación entre los ocupados. El asunto no es baladí porque se ha empezado a especular, a partir de ciertos indicios consistentes, con la idea de que las tropas rusas podrían estar pasando hambre, lo que a la postre podría incrementar todavía más el pillaje. Se sabe que un enorme convoy ruso de más de 70 kilómetros de largo situado al norte de Kyiv se ha quedado sin combustible debido a las temperaturas bajo cero y está afrontando problemas logísticos que dificultan el abastecimiento de comida.

Que terminen robando en las propiedades más cercanas no sería sorprendente porque eso es lo que sucede habitualmente en una guerra. De hecho, se sabe que los rusos han estado ya robando en casas y granjas próximas a sus posiciones, claro que esos suministros “fáciles” no son inagotables y, cuando se terminen, es más que probable que se extienda una hambruna y que los invasores terminen combatiendo por combustible, munición de artillería, comida y agua.

En las ciudades más castigadas por los robos de 'merodeadores', que son también las más expuestas al conflicto, la policía ha improvisado manuales prácticos para la prevención de los delitos que aconsejan, sobre todo, prestar especial atención a la presencia de monedas pequeñas y tarjetas de presentación "publicitarias" en las puertas o de papel adhesivo en las cerraduras. Tal y como afirma un policía de Bajmut, Pavel Dyachenko, los cacos utilizan esas triquiñuelas para saber si el piso está ocupado o no. “En los coches, suelen poner algún papel bajo los limpiaparabrisas o pedazos de cartón en la ranura de la puerta”, añade. Luego vuelven por la noche y efectúan su trabajo.

"En los coches, suelen poner algún papel bajo los limpiaparabrisas o pedazos de cartón en la ranura de la puerta. Luego hacen su trabajo"

La actividad de estos merodeadores ha suscitado tal repulsa que incluso un alto funcionario —el asesor del ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Vadym Denisenko— llegó a justificar y alentar todas estas formas de justicia popular originadas por la ocupación. "En tiempos de guerra, yo no creo que sea salvajismo el atar a los ladrones a un poste y publicar los vídeos en la red", aseguró en una entrevista publicada por Strana. “La policía no puede llegar siempre a tiempo, así que la gente actúa por su cuenta”.

A su juicio, los linchamientos son mucho más disuasivos que la amenaza de un castigo criminal. Denisenko todavía fue más lejos en sus afirmaciones, respondiendo a una entrevista emitida por varios canales ucranianos de televisión: “Para ser honesto, creo que los 'merodeadores' potenciales deberían considerar que se enfrentan a dos opciones: la primera es que se les atrape y condene a 15 años de cárcel, tras ser atados a un poste. Y la segunda, que se les confunda con saboteadores y se les dispare en el acto”.







El asesor del ministro del Interior recordó asimismo a los ladrones que, en las actuales circunstancias, podrían enfrentarse también a la flagelación pública, lo que de hecho viene ya ocurriendo. Al igual que Denisenko, algunos alcaldes han llegado incluso a sugerir que este sería un trato justo para los criminales. "A quienes quieran invadir la propiedad de otra persona aprovechando que la gente se ha ido al extranjero o a otro asentamiento, me gustaría advertirles algo: 'Observad lo que les hicieron a los saqueadores en otras ciudades y recordar que en Lutsk será aún mucho más duro", dice el primer edil de esa ciudad, Igor Polishchuk. Su población, situada en el noroeste del país, está siendo patrullada ya no solo por la policía, sino por el batallón de respuesta operacional y un cuerpo de voluntarios que, en la práctica, actúan como “vigilantes”. También la justicia popular de esa ciudad ha provocado linchamientos. El pasado 4 de marzo, un 'merodeador' fue pillado con las manos en la masa cerca de un edificio histórico de Victory Avenue. Según una información confirmada por la Policía Nacional y registrada en un vídeo, el delincuente fue amarrado a un árbol y golpeado.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## El verdadero Frasier (22 Mar 2022)

Por si no se ha puesto ya:








Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"


El misterio de si Wali ha sobrevivido -o no- se ha resuelto. El más mediático francotirador, quien se unió a las fuerzas de resistencia ucranianas, ha querido responder él...




www.elmundo.es





Alegria del dia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

soyuz z









Mr. Deeds


Soyuz-2.1a launch Z ☆ V




anonup.com






https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/bC7A6nb43GeeCEiU7YcX_22_48d8adf292119a44090aa1da0cdb6983_video_original.mp4


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Cotizaban las apuestas en 1.02 a que la logistica iba a afectar creando una sobremortalidad en los heridos
Es la doctrina de la masa amorfa.



Dr Polux dijo:


> El enemigo sufre fuertes pérdidas "sanitarias" porque no tiene un suministro médico bien establecido: el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas.
> 
> Lo que habiamos comentado por aqui, estar herido tienes un alto % de posibilidades de morir ya sea por el resultado de tus heridas y no ser atendido o a los matasanos rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Lo que queda de un vehículo de combate de infantería ruso BMP-3 después de ser atacado por las fuerzas ucranianas. Una destrucción tan severa es consecuencia de la detonación de municiones en el interior.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia ES LA MAYOR MENTIRA que hay, la propaganda y el ejercito de cms apestosos han trasformado a un autentico shithole endemoniado, al imperio de la pornografía infantil, a un especie de cosa que puede dar lecciones y mirar al resto del mundo por encima del hombro. Que si occidente esta degenerada, y entonces el segundo mayor productor de pornografia infantil que es? el lugar donde mas se aborta que es?

Es una enorme FARSA, lo mejor es levantar un muro, pillar a los agentes que tienen desperdigados en el mundo, lanzarlos dentro y que no entre ni salga nada ni nadie de alli.


----------



## LurkerIII (22 Mar 2022)

Además que prácticamente la totalidad de esos muertos fueron en 2014 y 2015, y se repartieron por igual entre ambos bandos (7.000 para cada uno). Desde 2015, unos 100 muertos anuales o menos. Reclamar ese conflicto como casus belli es de imbéciles.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Polonia pide que Rusia sea expulsada del G20


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Según las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine , las pérdidas del ejército #Russian en Ucrania en 26 días de guerra superan las pérdidas del ejército #Soviet durante 10 años de guerra en #Afghanistan .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

ya tardan



Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Polonia pide que Rusia sea expulsada del G20


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia ES LA MAYOR MENTIRA que hay, la propaganda y el ejercito de cms apestosos han trasformado a un autentico shithole endemoniado, al imperio de la pornografía infantil, a un especie de cosa que puede dar lecciones y mirar al resto del mundo por encima del hombro. Que si occidente esta degenerada, y entonces el segundo mayor productor de pornografia infantil que es? el lugar donde mas se aborta que es?
> 
> Es una enorme FARSA, lo mejor es levantar un muro, pillar a los agentes que tienen desperdigados en el mundo, lanzarlos dentro y que no entre ni salga nada ni nadie de alli.



Esa pornografía infantil la consume el occidente rico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

A mi los datos ucros me parecen fiables y conservadores dado que 6 generales equivalente grado OF-6 OTan han caido y le corresponden 4k hombres al grado. Son 24k defundidos a lo que hay que sumarle heridos



Dr Polux dijo:


> Según las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine , las pérdidas del ejército #Russian en Ucrania en 26 días de guerra superan las pérdidas del ejército #Soviet durante 10 años de guerra en #Afghanistan .


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> trololo 10h .mp4 en mano me hallo



Sin banda sonora no tiene sentido


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Un soldado ruso se rinde y entrega su tanque a cambio de 10.000 dólares y la ciudadanía ucraniana
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional de Ucrania envía mensajes a los móviles de los militares rusos para convencerlos de que deserten
> ...



Pillas los 10K, el pasaporte y te vas de refugiado a la Costa del Sol. Tendrían que publicitarlo más.


----------



## BTK (22 Mar 2022)

La picadora de carne de Putin no tiene fin:


Un regimiento de los VDV donde apenas han sobrevivido unos soldados y ya no es operativa. Pero bueno, según los pro-rusos Rusia puede perder y soportar miles, miles y miles de bajas. Hágase.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Pues la mayoría de ellos sí. Cuanta más riqueza y democracia, más perversiones sexuales.


----------



## Chaini (22 Mar 2022)

Ayer lo discutía con una compañera del grupo del trabajo. Ella es Bulgara, subio un video de Rusia Today como prueba de que Ucrania es la culpable de todo. 

Voy a mostrarle este articulo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> La picadora de carne de Putin no tiene fin:
> 
> 
> Un regimiento de los VDV donde apenas han sobrevivido unos soldados y ya no es operativa. Pero bueno, según los pro-rusos Rusia puede perder y soportar miles, miles y miles de bajas. Hágase.



Y les faltan todos esos que están abonando los girasoles ucranianos y que en Rusia no tienen ni puta idea de si han muerto o andan aún por ahí.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Han detenido a un youtuber en Letonia y el gobierno ruso está pidiendo su liberación, este tipo de cosas sólo suceden cuando es un elemento que coopera con el gobierno ruso, como cuando aquí en España se detuvo al cibercriminal Piotr Levashov (alias Peter Severa en internet), que operó las botnets Storm, Waledac, Kelihos:




Este canal de telegram (abiertamente prorruso) comenta de forma bastante extendida la situación, Letonia le acusa de cooperación con la inteligencia rusa:


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ayer lo discutía con una compañera del grupo del trabajo. Ella es Bulgara, subio un video de Rusia Today como prueba de que Ucrania es la culpable de todo.
> 
> Voy a mostrarle este articulo.



Si está buena, se le perdona todo.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Han detenido a un youtuber en Letonia y el gobierno ruso está pidiendo su liberación, este tipo de cosas sólo suceden cuando es un elemento que coopera con el gobierno ruso, como cuando aquí en España se detuvo al cibercriminal Piotr Levashov (alias Peter Severa en internet), que operó las botnets Storm, Waledac, Kelihos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta tremenda la rusa, perdón vamos con la guerra …


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> En Polonia y los países bálticos los nazis hicieron pocas salvajadas, muy pocas, contra los nativos. Otra cosa es contra los judíos, con las que colaboraron gustosamente los nativos.



Joder, pocos libros de historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial has leído tú. Los primeros que fueron a Auschwitz fueron prisioneros polacos, aún no era campo de exterminio. Léete el libro Auschwitz de Laurence Rees, verás las burradas que les hacían.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esa pornografía infantil la consume el occidente rico.



tambien la coca


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Es más fácil que eso.

Donde se consume más porno en general? En occidente.

Donde hay más probabilidad de consumir porno infantil? En occidente.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esta tremenda la rusa, perdón vamos con la guerra …



Googlea russian MILF que tiene que andar por ahí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia el segundo mayor productor de pornografia infantil, el primero en distribuirlo. El mayor abortero del mundo muy por delante del 2º. A estas alturas nada nos soprende de V los lagartos, su tactica siempre es acusar al resto antes de que el resto les acuse a ellos de lo que son en realidad.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esa pornografía infantil la consume el occidente rico.



tambien la coca de iberoamerica... ¿y? ¿Eso hace que sea menos pulguero?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

BOOOM!

otro que cae.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto cuántos padres en Rusia están ahora preguntándose dónde está su hijo de 18 años que no responde al móvil. Seguro que Putin no es uno de esos padres 
También es una tragedia importante.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> La picadora de carne de Putin no tiene fin:
> 
> 
> Un regimiento de los VDV donde apenas han sobrevivido unos soldados y ya no es operativa. Pero bueno, según los pro-rusos Rusia puede perder y soportar miles, miles y miles de bajas. Hágase.



Son aerotrasnportados, los han debido diezmar, serian los de Hostomel. Y éstos se supone que son tropas de élite


----------



## uberales (22 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Se habrán bañado en el Dniéper entonces los soldados.
> 
> A ver si distinguimos que te de una hipotermia y la diñes por estar 6 horas en el agua a 15 grados (o 30 minutos a 2 grados)
> 
> ...



Los cojones con simples mantas, hasta arriba de abrigos. Y debajo de los puentes se ven todas sus coberturas, mantas, abrigos, etc. No están durmiendo con simples mantas, si no con mantas y con abrigos. ¿De verdad eres de Valladolid?


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Googlea russian MILF que tiene que andar por ahí.



Gracias. 
A parte de la rusa, he puesto despliegue de Bielorrusia y no sale nada nuevo.¿ Se sabe si hay tropas cerca de la frontera con Polonia? Quieren embolsar a los embolsadores?


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Mar 2022)

Es un hilo que ya no tiene sentido.
Cuando se repetía lo del convoy estancado ya empecé a sospechar.
Allí quedó claro que *la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada.*
Si su artillería estaba intacta, entonces esa columna era presa fácil para una destrucción masiva. Eso no sucedió. 
Eventualmente, si los ucranianos tenían una capacidad viable de ala fija o ala rotatoria, deberían haber destruido esa columna desde el aire. Eso no sucedió. 
O, si tuvieran una capacidad viable de misiles deberían haber hecho llover el infierno sobre la columna rusa supuestamente estancada. Eso no sucedió.
Basta de divagar, el ejército ucraniano ha sido derrotado de manera más rapida y eficiente de lo que a occidente le gustaría reconocer.
Cambio y fuera.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> tambien la coca de iberoamerica... ¿y? ¿Eso hace que sea menos pulguero?



Pues que hay una relación simbiótica que no es culpa solo de uno. Tan culpable es el camello como el yonki.


----------



## ELVR (22 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me pregunto cuántos padres en Rusia están ahora preguntándose dónde está su hijo de 18 años que no responde al móvil. Seguro que Putin no es uno de esos padres
> También es una tragedia importante.



Putin tiene a la querida (y sus 4 hijos con ella) en Suiza.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gracias.
> A parte de la rusa, he puesto despliegue de Bielorrusia y no sale nada nuevo.¿ Se sabe si hay tropas cerca de la frontera con Polonia? Quieren embolsar a los embolsadores?



Unas páginas más atrás he posteado fotos de satélite de los bielorrusos pegados a la frontera polaca. Evidentemente quieren cerrar la frontera Ucraniana con Occidente, sin darse cuenta de que:

1) no tienen capacidad alguna para hacerlo
2) hay más países OTAN que tienen frontera con Ucrania


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Putin tiene a la querida (y sus 4 hijos con ella) en Suiza.



Todo político que apoye una guerra ya sabe lo que debería hacer.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues que hay una relación simbiótica que no es culpa solo de uno. Tan culpable es el camello como el yonki.



Por favor. El hilo es de la guerra en Ucrania. Dejad las drogas.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Un dron ucraniano encontró un vehículo de comando y estado mayor R-149MA1 del ejército ruso; y puedes ver el resultado en la segunda imagen.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es un hilo que ya no tiene sentido.
> Cuando se repetía lo del convoy estancado ya empecé a sospechar.
> Allí quedó claro que *la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada.*
> Si su artillería estaba intacta, entonces esa columna era presa fácil para una destrucción masiva. Eso no sucedió.
> ...



Los rusos se están desangrando, lo dice Dr Polux y la CNN.

Date cuenta que hay que ganar tiempo, puesto que el teórico colapso económico ruso y las 40k muertes al mes, hará que los rusos se retiren, es más, los ukros conquistarán de nuevo Crimea y el donbass. 

Cuando se den cuenta que los ciudadanos rusos no consumen apenas prensa occidental, y son impermeables a las chorradas que decimos en occidente, muchos se van a llevar un chasco.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es un hilo que ya no tiene sentido.
> Cuando se repetía lo del convoy estancado ya empecé a sospechar.
> Allí quedó claro que *la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada.*
> Si su artillería estaba intacta, entonces esa columna era presa fácil para una destrucción masiva. Eso no sucedió.
> ...



Los rusos se están desangrando, lo dice Dr Polux y la CNN.

Date cuenta que hay que ganar tiempo, puesto que el teórico colapso económico ruso y las 40k muertes al mes, hará que los rusos se retiren, es más, los ukros conquistarán de nuevo Crimea y el donbass. 

Cuando se den cuenta que los ciudadanos rusos no consumen apenas prensa occidental, y son impermeables a las chorradas que decimos en occidente, muchos se van a llevar un chasco.


----------



## hartman (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ungaunga (22 Mar 2022)

El tema de las congelaciones pueden ser también problemas de pié de trinchera. No hacen falta temperaturas gélidas para que aparezcan.


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Los cojones con simples mantas, hasta arriba de abrigos. Y debajo de los puentes se ven todas sus coberturas, mantas, abrigos, etc. No están durmiendo con simples mantas, si no con mantas y con abrigos. ¿De verdad eres de Valladolid?



Claro que lo soy. No te voy a decir más pistas, pero igual me se hasta los nombres de muchos de ellos

Y duermen con un saco de invierno que les da la Cruz Roja y una manta.
Algunos hasta tienen un colchón.

Y no creo que los rusos vayan menos abrigados que los homeless de Valladolid, bastantes se duermen puestos de vino de tetrabrick hasta arriba (los rusos imagino que de Vodka) además de que muchos de ellos son igualmente eslavos (búlgaros mayoritariamente, aunque también hay algunos ucranianos, letones...)

Muchas coincidencias con las supuestas malas condiciones de las tropas, y todavía no he visto ninguno que se haya muerto de frio


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos se están desangrando, lo dice Dr Polux y la CNN.
> 
> Date cuenta que hay que ganar tiempo, puesto que el teórico colapso económico ruso y las 40k muertes al mes, hará que los rusos se retiren, es más, los ukros conquistarán de nuevo Crimea y el donbass.
> 
> Cuando se den cuenta que los ciudadanos rusos no consumen apenas prensa occidental, y son impermeables a las chorradas que decimos en occidente, muchos se van a llevar un chasco.



Entonces ya han ganado los rusos?? ya estan desfilando por Kiev? han tomado Mariopul?

Como os tienen engañados a los rojillos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

El coronel Alexei Szarow, comandante de la 810.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina (Flota del Mar Negro) de la RUS, eliminad en Mariupol.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre Mariupol a las 16:45 en el área de la cuenca de Neptuno, nuestros defensores derribaron uno de los aviones de los ocupantes rusos que en las últimas semanas destruyeron nuestra ciudad. Ahora podemos decir oficialmente que derribamos más de 100 aviones enemigos.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Entonces ya han ganado los rusos?? ya estan desfilando por Kiev? han tomado Mariopul?
> 
> Como os tienen engañados a los rojillos



Si mañana ucrania hacer una contraofensiva de verdad, no las mierdas que estamos viendo por parte de zelensky, empezaré a creerme esa supuesta oposición ucraniana, que me temo que es más fruto de vuestro antirrusimo que de otra cosa. No sé si ganando, pero el mapa cada día que pasa es más rojo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Mar 2022)

Hace unos días el 70%+ de un grupo táctico de batallón fue destruido cerca de Kherson.



McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos se están desangrando, lo dice Dr Polux y la CNN.



Si quiere ver fotos tengo bastantes,

*CONTENIDO FUERTE 18+* son rusos usted sabe que yo tengo muy alta credibilidad aquí o no es así @Profesor Bacterio ? 


Spoiler


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Jojo, con 15.000 soldados no sé qué pretenden hacer los bielorrusos:


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si mañana ucrania hacer una contraofensiva de verdad, no las mierdas que estamos viendo por parte de zelensky, empezaré a creerme esa supuesta oposición ucraniana, que me temo que es más fruto de vuestro antirrusimo que de otra cosa. No sé si ganando, pero el mapa cada día que pasa es más rojo.



Da igual aunque los embolsen y los ganen direis que es fake y propaganda.. teneis el mismo disco rallado todos.

Creo que la mayoria que estamos en este hilo creemos que la parte debil es Ucrania , pero tampoco nos imaginabamos las carencias y debilidades de Rusia y que demuestra que todo ha sido propaganda y que es un ejercito corrompido y muchos creemos que al final, a no ser que reciba mas ayuda externa, los ucranianos seran derrotados.. pero mola ver morir y caer rusos y ver que todo su ejercito es un enorme bluff


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Los canales pro rusos ultimamente estan recurriendo a la creatividad a la hora de justificar sus perdidas de material, y aunque suene a broma parece que forma parte del plan:


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (22 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono indica que los Rusos están retrocediendo y que estarían buscando la manera de aumentar las tropas sin comprometer la seguridad interna.









Russian combat power drops below 90% as Ukrainians, frostbite stall Putin invasion: DOD


A senior defense official said the Department of Defense assesses that Putin's combat power has dropped as Ukrainians continue to stall Russian forces.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2022)

Pasad a comentar y echarse unas risas cabrones 






Parece que la incursión de Rusia en Ucrania llega a su fin.


Las delegaciones ya están preparadas. Se preveé caída del gobierno y establecimiento de bases duraderas rusas en Ucrania. Con eso se acaba el juego de la OTAN.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

La inteligencia estadounidense estaba totalmente engañada sobre las verdaderas capacidades militares de Rusia, pero no como nos hacéis creer por aquí, jodidos otanistas, porque las sobrestimaron; todo lo contrario: porque las subestimaron. Los rusos tiene misiles hipersónicos a punta pala:




Y eso del embolsamiento de tropas rusas en Bucha, Irpín y Hostomel no es más que una burda propaganda que os habéis tragado como los lameculos anglosionistas nazis que sois:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si mañana ucrania hacer una contraofensiva de verdad,



Señor esto no es así, existe un estancamiento similar al de Yemen las grandes contra ofensivas son guerra de maniobras y en la guerra de maniobras corres un alto riesgo a que sucedan catástrofes (Lo que le paso a los rusos al principio) 

Si el tiempo es el aliado de los Ucranianos para que apurarse ? 

Que los rusos sigan desangrándose hasta que se cansen la guerra de desgaste es la única estrategia que puede tener éxito


Los Ucra-Rambos están haciendo lo correcto militarmente disgregarse en muchas pequeñas unidades tácticas pero para nada han ganado los rusos de hecho tienen la iniciativa y si han ganado terreno pero al costo de ser tiro al pato para los drones / artillería guiada por satélite + muchas emboscadas a su logística que en muchas zonas la han vuelto popito

La intervención Saudita en Yemen lleva como 8 años y no hay claro ganador hoy por hoy no existen ya tácticas milagrosas-


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Da igual aunque los embolsen y los ganen direis que es fake y propaganda.. teneis el mismo disco rallado todos.
> 
> Creo que la mayoria que estamos en este hilo creemos que la parte debil es Ucrania , pero tampoco nos imaginabamos las carencias y debilidades de Rusia y que demuestra que todo ha sido propaganda y que es un ejercito corrompido y muchos creemos que al final, a no ser que reciba mas ayuda externa, los ucranianos seran derrotados.. pero mola caer y ver morir rusos y ver que todo su ejercito es un enorme bluff



Pero eso yo creo que es más de la sobrevaloración que habíamos hecho (incluyo a prorrusos), tanto del ejército ruso como de la dinámica de un conflicto. Lo mismo le pasó a los USA en afganistán, el ritmo de la guerra no es como una peli, y tiene multitud de variables. Pero de ahí a decir que los rusos se están desangrando, en base a cifras que occidente se saca totalmente de la manga hay un trecho. No caigáis tampoco en la propaganda occidental, que es intentar hacer creer que Rusia está al límite de sus reservas (como he escuchado hoy). Ya lo hemos visto, Rusia estornuda y reduce a cenizas ciudades de 200k de habitantes de un plumazo.

Te mola ver morir rusos, joder, míratelo eh.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero eso yo creo que es más de la sobrevaloración que habíamos hecho (incluyo a prorrusos), tanto del ejército ruso como de la dinámica de un conflicto. Lo mismo le pasó a los USA en afganistán, el ritmo de la guerra no es como una peli, y tiene multitud de variables. Pero de ahí a decir que los rusos se están desangrando, en base a cifras que occidente se saca totalmente de la manga hay un trecho. No caigáis tampoco en la propaganda occidental, que es intentar hacer creer que Rusia está al límite de sus reservas (como he escuchado hoy). Ya lo hemos visto, Rusia estornuda y reduce a cenizas ciudades de 200k de habitantes de un plumazo.
> 
> Te mola ver morir rusos, joder, míratelo eh.



Las cifras salen de la zona de guerra, no de Occidente, de hecho USa hasta hace poco tenia unas cifras bastante mas bajas. Que ni siquiera pueden hacer un puto desembarco en Odessa o Mariupol porque se han quedado sin marines


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Señor esto no es así, existe un estancamiento similar al de Yemen las grandes contra ofensivas son guerra de maniobras y en la guerra de maniobras corres un alto riesgo a que sucedan catástrofes (Lo que le paso a los rusos al principio)
> 
> Si el tiempo es el aliado de los Ucranianos para que apurarse ?
> 
> ...



Eso es tu opinión. Yo creo que a la larga la técnica del desgaste acabará con más ciudades ucranianas destruidas, amén de civiles inocentes. Y esto está en manos de Zelensky. Ha decidido seguir con el baile, pues Rusia seguirá con la ofensiva.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

te diran que es fake


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Madre mía. Hacen falta 10 bolsas de esas para juntar un ser humano completo.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso es tu opinión. Yo creo que a la larga la técnica del desgaste acabará con más ciudades ucranianas destruidas, amén de civiles inocentes. Y esto está en manos de Zelensky. Ha decidido seguir con el baile, pues Rusia seguirá con la ofensiva.



O culpa de Putin por volcarse a destruir ciudades por su incapacidad de ganarlo en el campo de batalla. Zelensky y los ucranianos luchan por su libertad


----------



## burbuje (22 Mar 2022)

Esta guerrita me hace pensar que del 36 al 39 cierto país se usó como tablero de pruebas para afinar el uso de lo que iba a usarse después en el tema serio.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las cifras salen de la zona de guerra, no de Occidente, de hecho USa hasta hace poco tenia unas cifras bastante mas bajas. Que ni siquiera pueden hacer un puto desembarco en Odessa o Mariupol porque se han quedado sin marines



Salen del bando de occidente (ucrania), que hace los recuentos como le sale de los cojones. Igual que el ruso. El tema cifras actualmente, es puramente propagandístico, parecéis nuevos. Pasa en todas las guerras igual, para subir o bajar la moral enemiga. Las cifras reales no las sabremos hasta que acabe el conflicto, y la ONU o cualquier organismo no nacional haga el recuento en ambos bandos.

Para que querrían hacer un desembarco en el sur, si pueden hacerlo vía terrestre? El mar de ucrania, que por cierto controlan los rusos (otra gran victoria ucraniana), está siendo utilizado simplemente de apoyo naval para las tropas terrestres.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han sido derrotados por los chechenos pro ucrania y los ucranianos en Bucha, Hostomel y aqui en concreto en Irpin


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Unos rusos camuflaron de esta manera tan buena este blindado y luego lo abandonaron, sin duda pensando en volver a por él en la próxima invasión:


----------



## At4008 (22 Mar 2022)

El 90% de usuarios ProRusos con los que discute la gente de este hilo yo no los veo. No sé con quien estáis discutiendo porque a esos mismos usuarios *ya los tenía metidos en el ignore por magufos negacionistas y antivacunas. ¡Vaya coincidencia!*

Son intoxicadores profesionales. Su objetivo parece consistir en crear una narrativa de opinión social contraria a la de nuestros propios gobiernos. No son opinadores genuinos, sino que nos están atacando intentando generar división social. 

Su sitio es el IGNORE.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> O culpa de Putin por volcarse a destruir ciudades por su incapacidad de ganarlo en el campo de batalla. Zelensky y los ucranianos luchan por su libertad



Lo de ''luchan'' es muy generoso, digamos que resisten mal que bien.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso es tu opinión. Yo creo que a la larga la técnica del desgaste acabará con más ciudades ucranianas destruidas, amén de civiles inocentes



Destruir una ciudad militarmente no sirve para nada y si ese era su objetivo para que trataron de ejecutar avances territoriales la "Guerra de castigo" Israelí es bombardear a distancia si tu querías hacer una "guerra de castigo" o guerra sin contacto como la llaman para que coño entonces sacrificaste un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo?

Es que son tremendamente imbéciles




Giles Amaury dijo:


> La inteligencia estadounidense estaba totalmente engañada sobre las verdaderas capacidades militares de Rusia, pero no como nos hacéis creer por aquí, jodidos otanistas, porque las sobrestimaron; todo lo contrario: porque las subestimaron. Los rusos tiene misiles hipersónicos a punta pala:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995370
> 
> ...



Ese no fue el mismo sujeto que dijo que esto iba a durar 3 días ?

En el 2014 recuerdo que decía que los terroristas del coño esos del Dombass iban a tomar Kharkov lol... Es que han vuelto popito a los propios rusos en Kharkov toda su lata ardió y no cuentan ya ni remotamente con las fuerzas para tomar esa ciudad salvo que muevan decenas de miles de tropas mas y eso tampoco garantiza que la tomen porque los rusos son inferiores en combate cercano


Me tiene bloqueado pero claramente esta totalmente desfasado desconoce las nuevas estrategias de guerra, guerra multidominio, guerra mosaico ya no estamos en 1945 estamos en el 2022 Drones mandan.

Camaras digitales, guerra electrónica, SATELITES OTAN, guerra informática misiles guiados, Drones eso es la guerra moderna del 2022 

@Lma0Zedong le da clases a ese tal Zhukov a pesar que en Siria hemos tenido diferentes puntos de vista pero ambos siempre coincidimos en lo que es realidad


----------



## favelados (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si mañana ucrania hacer una contraofensiva de verdad, no las mierdas que estamos viendo por parte de zelensky, empezaré a creerme esa supuesta oposición ucraniana, que me temo que es más fruto de vuestro antirrusimo que de otra cosa. No sé si ganando, pero el mapa cada día que pasa es más rojo.



Si, algunos rusos se están desangrando literalmente por que entre ellos y el hospital de campaña más próximo se interpone ahora mismo el Ejército ucraniano.

Y por que van a montar grandes contraofensivas si basta con cortar una carretera para que empiecen los problemas para los rusos?

Eso es lo que a vosotros os gustaría que se pongan al alcance de los aviones rusos.

Los rusos se han metido ellos solos en una trampa en el frente Norte metiendo tropas que dependen completamente de una carretera rodeada de bosques


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues que hay una relación simbiótica que no es culpa solo de uno. Tan culpable es el camello como el yonki.



Hombre, yo no tengo la culpa de que haya yonkis (ni de que haya camellos). Pero sin camellos no habria yonkis, eso lo tengo claro.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Salen del bando de occidente (ucrania), que hace los recuentos como le sale de los cojones. Igual que el ruso. El tema cifras actualmente, es puramente propagandístico, parecéis nuevos. Pasa en todas las guerras igual, para subir o bajar la moral enemiga. Las cifras reales no las sabremos hasta que acabe el conflicto, y la ONU o cualquier organismo no nacional haga el recuento en ambos bandos.
> 
> *Para que querrían hacer un desembarco en el sur, si pueden hacerlo vía terrestre? El mar de ucrania, que por cierto controlan los rusos (otra gran victoria ucraniana), está siendo utilizado simplemente de apoyo naval para las tropas terrestres.*



No se se supone que habia un grupo de desembarco enfrente de las costas (habia por ahi unas fotos muy bonitas) que tuvieron q retirarlo por falta de comida abordo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

La bella Inna sigue debatiendo con su conciencia, así que de nuevo ha dejado al calvo de mierda que haga el video de propaganda.









Sismo geopolítico mundial tras ofensiva rusa en Ucrania: sacudidas en América Latina, Europa, Oriente Medio y Asia







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Destruir una ciudad militarmente no sirve para nada y si ese era su objetivo para que trataron de ejecutar avances territoriales la "Guerra de castigo" Israelí es bombardear a distancia si tu querías hacer una "guerra de castigo" o guerra sin contacto como la llaman para que coño entonces sacrificaste un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo?
> 
> Es que son tremendamente imbéciles
> 
> ...



Si que sirve sí, entre otras cosas, para desmoralizar a tu enemigo. O no te acuerdas cuando los yankees tiraron las dos bombas atómicas en japón? Al día siguiente Japón ya estaba firmando la paz.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para que querrían hacer un desembarco en el sur, si pueden hacerlo vía terrestre? El mar de ucrania, que por cierto controlan los rusos (otra gran victoria ucraniana), está siendo utilizado simplemente de apoyo naval para las tropas terrestres.



Pones entre paréntesis "_otra victoria ucraniana_" imagino que para hacer ver que el ucraniano es mal soldado o pierde la guerra o en definitiva, minusvalorarlo. No recuerdo que aquí nadie haya discutido eso, pero no deja de ser curioso que lo sueltes así, como si nada, olvidando que aquí hay gente que al menos tiene el Graduado Escolar y no gasta carné de partido alguno para percibir las cosas con unos mínimos de claridad.
Ha _estao_ curioso.
Por otra parte y a lo realmente importante.
Rusia anunció una _operación especial_ que consistía en emprender una rápida guerra de agresión contra Ucrania, un país soberano fronterizo, y que planeaba culminar en cuestión de días (por aquí se hablaba de dos o tres), derrocando al presidente electo de este país e instaurando en el mismo un gobierno títere que satisficiera sus exigencias. Vamos, de manual. Nada que no se viera ya en varios escenarios en el siglo XX.
El hecho es que no se han alcanzado los objetivos, hay como 15000 bajas entre los invasores, se han perdido como 500 tanques, no se ha entrado en la capital, ni en Jarkov siquiera, y a día de hoy, y sin entrar en detalles, hay un ejército entero cercado al noroeste de la capital. Añadiendo que el presidente al que pensaban deponer/secuestrar/asesinar o lo que fuera sigue en su puesto.
A ti que te gustan los detalles del lenguaje. ¿A esto como lo llamarías?


----------



## burbuje (22 Mar 2022)

Vietnam fue "la primera guerra televisada".
Esta es la primera guerra twiteada en directo.


----------



## Agropecuario (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de ellos sí. Cuanta más riqueza y democracia, más perversiones sexuales.



Entonces en Rusia podéis estar tranquilos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si que sirve sí, entre otras cosas, para desmoralizar a tu enemigo.



Que se lo digan a los habitantes de Leningrado.
O de Stalingrado.
O de Oviedo, que tampoco hay que irse muy lejos.


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Hacer trincheras era parte del plan. Es para que los cyborgs supersómicos recarguen la batería


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Si, algunos rusos se están desangrando literalmente por que entre ellos y el hospital de campaña más próximo se interpone ahora mismo el Ejército ucraniano.
> 
> Y por que van a montar grandes contraofensivas si basta con cortar una carretera para que empiecen los problemas para los rusos?
> 
> ...



Os podéis montar las pelis de maquis que queráis, el mapa de ambos bandos cada día es más rojo. Cortar la ofensiva rusa lo que si dice cortar, creo que no es la palabra adecuada.

Además, el invasor en toda guerra siempre palma más que el que se encuentra atrincherado, porque es el que tiene la iniciativa. Pero de ahí a que digan que los rusos están apunto de retirarse, que solo les queda suministros para 3 días, es pura propaganda occidental que os estáis tragando, supongo que porque no queréis que rusia avance, lo cual comprendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: Las comunicaciones militares rusas están fallando a un alto ritmo en Ucrania, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses y europeos. Las fallas han obligado a las tropas rusas a confiar en sistemas no encriptados, lo que permite a Ucrania encontrar y atacar a las tropas desprevenidas


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se se supone que habia un grupo de desembarco enfrente de las costas (habia por ahi unas fotos muy bonitas) que tuvieron q retirarlo por falta de comida abordo.



No he oído nada de eso, y yo sigo mucho la propaganda rusa. Suena a fake de la prensa occidental, otro más.


----------



## Albertini (22 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto que va pasar con todo el material ruso capturado, no solos los blindados, veremos uniformes en las tiendas de surplus? Serán souvenirs dentro de unos años? Yo tengo alguna máscara de gas de la guerra fría.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Os podéis montar las pelis de maquis que queráis, el mapa de ambos bandos cada día es más rojo. Cortar la ofensiva rusa lo que si dice cortar, creo que no es la palabra adecuada.
> 
> Además, el invasor en toda guerra siempre palma más que el que se encuentra atrincherado, porque es el que tiene la iniciativa. Pero de ahí a que digan que los rusos están apunto de retirarse, que solo les queda suministros para 3 días, es pura propaganda occidental que os estáis tragando, supongo que porque no queréis que rusia avance, lo cual comprendo.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Os podéis montar las pelis de maquis que queráis, el mapa de ambos bandos cada día es más rojo. Cortar la ofensiva rusa lo que si dice cortar, creo que no es la palabra adecuada.
> 
> Además, el invasor en toda guerra siempre palma más que el que se encuentra atrincherado, porque es el que tiene la iniciativa. Pero de ahí a que digan que los rusos están apunto de retirarse, que solo les queda suministros para 3 días, es pura propaganda occidental que os estáis tragando, supongo que porque no queréis que rusia avance, lo cual comprendo.



No es tolerable que el que muchos teníamos por el segundo ejército más importante y poderoso del planeta esté haciendo el ridículo que está haciendo. No. O sea, no.
¿Quién se tragó más propaganda?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

ahjajjaa quiere 500 millones de habitantes y para llegar a esa cifra se mete TRAS EL TELON DE ACERO PARA PASAR HAMBRE Y PIOJOS A CASCOPORRO y en una guerra que va incidir en mortalidad ect ect

El khan lo que tiene es un caballo, el imperio, y lo va a moler a palos para que le lleve al pedestal en donde esta pedro el grande. E YA.

El colapso demografico del khanato, q_ue gracias a su superior cesaropapismo y autocracia, (_solo tiene 145 millones de hab, solo las exsovieticas europeas tienen eso para mucho menos territorio) va a ser apoteosico.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pones entre paréntesis "_otra victoria ucraniana_" imagino que para hacer ver que el ucraniano es mal soldado o pierde la guerra o en definitiva, minusvalorarlo. No recuerdo que aquí nadie haya discutido eso, pero no deja de ser curioso que lo sueltes así, como si nada, olvidando que aquí hay gente que al menos tiene el Graduado Escolar y no gasta carné de partido alguno para percibir las cosas con unos mínimos de claridad.
> Ha _estao_ curioso.
> Por otra parte y a lo realmente importante.
> Rusia anunció una _operación especial_ que consistía en emprender una rápida guerra de agresión contra Ucrania, un país soberano fronterizo, y que planeaba culminar en cuestión de días (por aquí se hablaba de dos o tres), derrocando al presidente electo de este país e instaurando en el mismo un gobierno títere que satisficiera sus exigencias. Vamos, de manual. Nada que no se viera ya en varios escenarios en el siglo XX.
> ...



Celebro que tengas esa capacidad de análisis para saber el objetivo que tenía Putin con esta invasión. Yo aún no tengo ni idea. No creo que ocupar un territorio que son dos españas enteras se pueda hacer en tres días ni en 30, y menos con la tropa que ha metido rusia.

Puede que la palabra ''operación'' algunos la interpretés como que tiene que ser algo rápido?


----------



## Agropecuario (22 Mar 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Esta guerrita me hace pensar que del 36 al 39 cierto país se usó como tablero de pruebas para afinar el uso de lo que iba a usarse después en el tema serio.



De verdad lo descubres ahora?? a mi me lo explicaron en la antigua EGB ... tu debes de ser de la LOGSE (sin animo de ofender que no es culpa tuya)


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No he oído nada de eso, y yo sigo mucho la propaganda rusa. Suena a fake de la prensa occidental, otro más.



Ese es tu problema tragarte la propaganda rusa. Hasta aqui en España a primeros de Marzo casi todos los periodicos se hacian eco del grupo anfibio q estaba en las cosas de Odessa, incluso prensa extranjera.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La bella Inna sigue debatiendo con su conciencia, así que de nuevo ha dejado al calvo de mierda que haga el video de propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué graciosa. Tiene un vídeo quejándose de "rusofobia". En perfecto castellano.
Hay que tenerla de hormigón armado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Os podéis montar las pelis de maquis que queráis, el mapa de ambos bandos cada día es más rojo. Cortar la ofensiva rusa lo que si dice cortar, creo que no es la palabra adecuada.
> 
> Además, el invasor en toda guerra siempre palma más que el que se encuentra atrincherado, porque es el que tiene la iniciativa. Pero de ahí a que digan que los rusos están apunto de retirarse, que solo les queda suministros para 3 días, es pura propaganda occidental que os estáis tragando, supongo que porque no queréis que rusia avance, lo cual comprendo.



Yo no pienso que se esten retirando, pero si hablamos de peliculas, la mayor pelicula es el mapa en si. El mapa no deja de estar en formato .JPG, el papel lo aguanta todo. Por poder puedes colorear Japon y Bolivia.

Creo que es un claro error, confundir mapa y realidad del terreno. Lo primero no deja de ser una convencion social hecha desde Internet.



La realidad del control efectivo:


















Se que este post puede resultar un poco doloroso, pero por crudo que suene, esto es asi, no es tan facil como colorear un mapa porque pisaste con el pie el lugar.

Y hablamos de la unica ciudad controlada decente que tienen...  Hablamos de una ciudad "controlada" en la que han acribillado a balazos al titere que coloco a Rusia ahi.

Por cierto, el aeropuerto ha recibido un segundo ataque.



Cuando empiecen a ocupar varias, a ver como lo consiguen. Mariupol por ejemplo es relativamente pequeña.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Qué graciosa. Tiene un vídeo quejándose de "rusofobia". En perfecto castellano.
> Hay que tenerla de hormigón armado.



Pues el calvo de mierda es su proxeneta propagandístico. Aún así la sustituye en sus actividades de prostitución moral cuando ella se encuentra indispuesta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si que sirve sí, entre otras cosas, para desmoralizar a tu enemigo. O no te acuerdas cuando los yankees tiraron las dos bombas atómicas en japón? Al día siguiente Japón ya estaba firmando la paz.



si, i no fuera porque te dejas la parte de el bloqueo total por parte de los submarinos GATO gringos.. y la invasion rusa de machuria


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No es tolerable que el que muchos teníamos por el segundo ejército más importante y poderoso del planeta esté haciendo el ridículo que está haciendo. No. O sea, no.
> ¿Quién se tragó más propaganda?



El segundo? En serio? Ni de blas. El 5 y gracias. Están USA, china, UE o la India antes que Rusia. 

El adjetivo ridículo es bastante relativo. Como ya se ha dicho muchas veces, Rusia está usando un 20% de su capacidad de destrucción total, podrían convertir cada ciudad ucraniana en un Mariupol.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues el calvo de mierda es su proxeneta propagandístico. Aún así la sustituye en sus actividades de prostitución moral cuando ella se encuentra indispuesta.



Será el exceso de bilis.
Un país por el que tuve cierta simpatía y que de unos años acá cogió la costumbre de insultarme porque sí un día y otro, por mi condición de español.
En fin, cada uno recoge lo que siembra, supongo.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ese es tu problema tragarte la propaganda rusa. Hasta aqui en España a primeros de Marzo casi todos los periodicos se hacian eco del grupo anfibio q estaba en las cosas de Odessa, incluso prensa extranjera.



Pues ni está ni se le espera de momento. Quizá sea acierto, no digo que no. Ese tipo de operaciones además no las pueden propagar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

El loco zar ha perdido la guerra.

Que sentimiento puede tener los que queden en Ucrania despues de haber arrasado Rusia el Pais, despues de haber combatido con ellos. Antiruso Total
Que sentimiento tendrán esos millones de refugiados que se han ido por Europa cuando dentro de unos años vuelvan a su país. Más europeos, con ideas más próximas a la UE que antes de la guerra. Lazos fuertes con los paises de la UE.

Los objetivos del Zar, han fracasado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

@McNulty 

 

Mas de lo mismo...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Vi caer a la Unión Soviética y veré caer a la Federación Rusa, atentos muchachos, están viviendo momentos históricos


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

cercad de 20.000 rusos a punto de ser embolsados en Kyiv jojojojo, ¿eres tu Manstein?


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Yo no pienso que se esten retirando, pero si hablamos de peliculas, la mayor pelicula es el mapa en si. El mapa no deja de estar en formato .JPG, el papel lo aguanta todo. Por poder puedes colorear Japon y Bolivia.
> 
> Creo que es un claro error, confundir mapa y realidad del terreno. Lo primero no deja de ser una convencion social hecha desde Internet.
> 
> ...



Pero es la única referencia global que tenemos del estado de una guerra. Por eso me guío de los mapas de ambos bandos. Un bombardeo o la eliminación de cuatro tanques, es solo una foto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero es la única referencia global que tenemos del estado de una guerra. Por eso me guío de los mapas de ambos bandos. Un bombardeo o la eliminación de cuatro tanques, es solo una foto.



Esa referencia sin contexto de lo que sucede dentro tiene poco valor. Es como un mapa geográfico ciego.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El segundo? En serio? Ni de blas. El 5 y gracias. Están USA, china, UE o la India antes que Rusia.
> 
> El adjetivo ridículo es bastante relativo. Como ya se ha dicho muchas veces, Rusia está usando un 20% de su capacidad de destrucción total, podrían convertir cada ciudad ucraniana en un Mariupol.



Si tú lo dices...

Y de relativo nada. Si planeas una guerra de agresión que debe durar días para derrocar a un gobierno y esperas que los habitantes del país invadido te reciban con aplausos o al menos con indiferencia, y sin embargo tienes un mes después a tus fuerzas empantanadas (literalmente, ahora cuando lleguen las lluvias de verdad ya sabemos lo que pasa por allí), has perdido más de 500 tanques, no has logrado entrar en la capital ni tan siquiera en la segunda ciudad más importante, y eso que la tienen al lado de la frontera, y tus hipotéticas zonas ocupadas son básicamente las vías del tren porque ni te puedes alejar de ellos por el tema suministros, pues si, se puede hablar perfectamente de ridículo.

El famoso ejército ruso ha resultado ser un bluf y lo más paco y decepcionante en el aspecto militar que se ha visto en muchas décadas.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si que sirve sí, entre otras cosas, para desmoralizar a tu enemigo. O no te acuerdas cuando los yankees tiraron las dos bombas atómicas en japón? Al día siguiente Japón ya estaba firmando la paz.



Japón se rindió porque la URSS rompió el pacto de neutralidad no por las nukes

Y los rusos capacidad de bombardeo de saturación no tienen lo han intentado pero los ucranianos tienen artillería con un alcance similar y es efectiva letal con asistencia satélite OTAN , la OTAN solo les dice donde disparar y los rusos valen madres, los rusos no pueden concentrar mucha artillería en un solo sitio ya que la OTAN con sus satélites les ubica y calcina 





Los Rusos medios convencionales militares no tienen, están forzados a recurrir a armamento de destrucción masiva Ucrania no es Chechenia. 

Tenga paciencia no se desespere +18 


Spoiler












Tenga una polla rusa esparcida en el campo de batalla para que se tranquilice


Spoiler


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> El 90% de usuarios ProRusos con los que discute la gente de este hilo yo no los veo. No sé con quien estáis discutiendo porque a esos mismos usuarios *ya los tenía metidos en el ignore por magufos negacionistas y antivacunas. ¡Vaya coincidencia!*
> 
> Son intoxicadores profesionales. Su objetivo parece consistir en crear una narrativa de opinión social contraria a la de nuestros propios gobiernos. No son opinadores genuinos, sino que nos están atacando intentando generar división social.
> 
> Su sitio es el IGNORE.



Algunos seguramente lo son, otros son tontos o directamente han sido engañados.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @Lma0Zedong le da clases a ese tal Zhukov a pesar que en Siria hemos tenido diferentes puntos de vista pero ambos siempre coincidimos en lo que es realidad



No inventes...


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @McNulty
> 
> 
> 
> Mas de lo mismo...



No se niega eso, pero parece que del lado ruso, no está haciendo lo mismo con tanques ucranianos y demás. Esa es la parte que os falta por contar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se niega eso, pero parece que del lado ruso, no está haciendo lo mismo con tanques ucranianos y demás. Esa es la parte que os falta por contar.



No te quedes con la destruccion o la captura, eso como dices ocurre en ambos bandos, quedate con las razones, que en el bando ruso, son muy rusas. El lio de tres pares de cojones logistico y de comunicacion que tienen los rusos, por ejemplo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Las bombas rusas no funcionan jajajaja ojo que igual estos tiran las nukes y nati nati o bien les explota en la cara, a saber


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mr. Frost (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Suena megafake esa información
> 
> 
> Sobre torturas de los prorrusos:
> ...



Al que llevan últimamente a Atresmedia en lugar de Baños, también quería que Zelenski se rindiera.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esa referencia sin contexto de lo que sucede dentro tiene poco valor. Es como un mapa geográfico ciego.



Nop, cada mapa es la suma de miles de hechos. Ahí esta lo interesante. Guiarte por vídeos en tweets para ver como evoluciona la cosa lleva a la confusión total, porque al final caerás en el sesgo de autoconfirmación, solo verás la propaganda que más a favor vaya de tu bando, y analizarás todo bajo ese prisma.

Los mapas en cambio son algo aséptico, que sacan ambos bandos por igual, y que comparándolos puedes ver el ritmo real de una guerra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nop, cada mapa es la suma de miles de hechos. Ahí esta lo interesante. Guiarte por vídeos en tweets para ver como evoluciona la cosa lleva a la confusión total, porque al final caerás en el sesgo de autoconfirmación, solo verás la propaganda que más a favor vaya de tu bando, y analizarás todo bajo ese prisma.
> 
> Los mapas en cambio son algo aséptico, que sacan ambos bandos por igual, y que comparándolos puedes ver el ritmo real de una guerra.



No he dicho que miles de tweets sean la guia, sino que limitarse a mirar el mapa tampoco dice nada si no va acompañando de un analisis, para esos analisis son esenciales los videos, material fotografico y otros articulos de texto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se niega eso, pero parece que del lado ruso, no está haciendo lo mismo con tanques ucranianos y demás. Esa es la parte que os falta por contar.



bueno la mayoria de los 200 tanques ucranianos reportados en fotos ,,son t64..y muchos eran los que iba a ser exportados al congo belga...


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si tú lo dices...
> 
> Y de relativo nada. Si planeas una guerra de agresión que debe durar días para derrocar a un gobierno y esperas que los habitantes del país invadido te reciban con aplausos o al menos con indiferencia, y sin embargo tienes un mes después a tus fuerzas empantanadas (literalmente, ahora cuando lleguen las lluvias de verdad ya sabemos lo que pasa por allí), has perdido más de 500 tanques, no has logrado entrar en la capital ni tan siquiera en la segunda ciudad más importante, y eso que la tienen al lado de la frontera, y tus hipotéticas zonas ocupadas son básicamente las vías del tren porque ni te puedes alejar de ellos por el tema suministros, pues si, se puede hablar perfectamente de ridículo.
> 
> El famoso ejército ruso ha resultado ser un bluf y lo más paco y decepcionante en el aspecto militar que se ha visto en muchas décadas.



Te repito lo mismo que antes, nadie sabe cual es el objetivo de putin, tú sabes como piensa el estado mayor Ruso desde que empezó la operación, porque tienes una mente brillante ok. Hay otros que nos cuesta más llegar.

En todo caso, famoso por su fama en la segunda guerra mundial, a partir de la caída de la USSR, el ejército ruso ha ido en picado. Yo ahí puedo coincidir, muchos hemos confundido poderío nuclear con poderío militar, y no es lo mismo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

es una forma de decir yo no lo tengo pero tampoco es que haga mucho...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Al que llevan últimamente a Atresmedia en lugar de Baños, también quería que Zelenski se rindiera.



¿A quién te refieres? Veo poco la tele últimamente


Nueva foto de Wali, dicen que el rifle de precisión que lleva es un SAKO TRG-42:





He de decir que Newtrola me ha sorprendido con esto, me esperaba algo más chapucero y de hecho empieza muy flojo con lo del Botometer, pero luego es medianamente serio aunque abusan de las aplicaciones web. Hay software forense bastante bueno para hacer ese tipo de cosas que comentan y mucho más. Tampoco tocan mucho cosas básicas como la búsqueda inversa o el archivado de contenido en la red. Pero he de decir que está bastante bien


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Mar 2022)

Hay que distinguir entre lo que queramos que pase y lo que es más probable que esté pasando.

Eso sí, el poderío ruso es mucho más flojo de lo que pensaba aun contando con que se estén autolimitando, que por más que algunos lo discutan, se está haciendo por ahora. Cada vez lo harán menos.

Es una pena todo este asunto, tantos europeos muriendo sin motivo mientras vamos perdiendo nuestras tierras.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te repito lo mismo que antes, nadie sabe cual es el objetivo de putin, tú sabes como piensa el estado mayor Ruso desde que empezó la operación, porque tienes una mente brillante ok. Hay otros que nos cuesta más llegar.
> 
> En todo caso, famoso por su fama en la segunda guerra mundial, a partir de la caída de la USSR, el ejército ruso ha ido en picado. Yo ahí puedo coincidir, muchos hemos confundido poderío nuclear con poderío militar, y no es lo mismo.



Es como Ancelotti en el partido contra el Barca. Nadie sabe cómo quería plantearlo, pero lo que es seguro es que no quería perder 0-4.

Pues Putin lo mismo.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te repito lo mismo que antes, nadie sabe cual es el objetivo de putin, tú sabes como piensa el estado mayor Ruso desde que empezó la operación, porque tienes una mente brillante ok. Hay otros que nos cuesta más llegar.
> 
> En todo caso, famoso por su fama en la segunda guerra mundial, a partir de la caída de la USSR, el ejército ruso ha ido en picado. Yo ahí puedo coincidir, muchos hemos confundido poderío nuclear con poderío militar, y no es lo mismo.



Lo que quiere Putin bien lo sabemos todos porque para empezar él mismo no se ha cortado en contarlo por la tele.
Lo que piense el Estado Mayor ruso lo desconozco, como ellos desconocían la realidad del país al que han agredido, a tenor de los hechos.


----------



## alb. (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Celebro que tengas esa capacidad de análisis para saber el objetivo que tenía Putin con esta invasión. Yo aún no tengo ni idea. No creo que ocupar un territorio que son dos españas enteras se pueda hacer en tres días ni en 30, y menos con la tropa que ha metido rusia.
> 
> Puede que la palabra ''operación'' algunos la interpretés como que tiene que ser algo rápido?




¿De verdad sigues pensando que la "operación" está saliendo como Putin pensaba?

¿Crees que está satisfecho con los resultados obtenidos?

¿Crees que la decisión de invadir Ucrania a resultado ser acertada y será beneficiosa para Rusia?

¿Hasta qué punto estas dispuesto a autoengañarte?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Es como Ancelotti en el partido contra el Barca. Nadie sabe cómo quería plantearlo, pero lo que es seguro es que no quería perder 0-4.
> 
> Pues Putin lo mismo.



Un partido se puede perder o 4, pero puedes acabar ganando la liga...


----------



## At4008 (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Algunos seguramente lo son, otros son tontos o directamente han sido engañados.



Claro... Algunos son realmente engañados con la narrativa antivacunas, pero lo que se ve en foros y redes sociales *nada tiene que ver con la realidad de la calle o de nuestras propias familias* y _curiosamente_ los usuarios Antivacunas de mi lista de IGNORE han resultado ser también ProRusos, así que sólo he necesitado meter 3 o 4 ignores más a ProRusos porque al resto ya los había metido durante todo el año pasado por antivacunas.


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos se están desangrando, lo dice Dr Polux y la CNN.
> 
> Date cuenta que hay que ganar tiempo, puesto que el teórico colapso económico ruso y las 40k muertes al mes, hará que los rusos se retiren, es más, los ukros conquistarán de nuevo Crimea y el donbass.
> 
> Cuando se den cuenta que los ciudadanos rusos no consumen apenas prensa occidental, y son impermeables a las chorradas que decimos en occidente, muchos se van a llevar un chasco.



Efectivamente. Se están desangrando. A ver lo que tarda en explotarle a Putin toda esta mierda en su casa. Las cifras empiezan a ser elevadas e imposibles de esconder.

Jugada maestra y tal y cual...


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Efectivamente. Se están desangrando. A ver lo que tarda en explotarle a Putin toda esta mierda en su casa. Las cifras empiezan a ser elevadas e imposibles de esconder.
> 
> Jugada maestra y tal y cual...



y espera que veamos si hay enbolsamiento en Gostomel y a cuántos pillan. 

Igual se llena Ucrania de POWs


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Celebro que tengas esa capacidad de análisis para saber el objetivo que tenía Putin con esta invasión. Yo aún no tengo ni idea. No creo que ocupar un territorio que son dos españas enteras se pueda hacer en tres días ni en 30, y menos con la tropa que ha metido rusia.
> 
> Puede que la palabra ''operación'' algunos la interpretés como que tiene que ser algo rápido?



Es una España y poco, más o menos la Península Ibérica. Sí es verdad que los medios empleados son pocos y la fuerza discreta pero quizá más por un grueso error de planificación que por haberse propuesto unos objetivos menores.

Que es verdad que desconocemos cuáles eran, todo es desconcertante en esta guerra. Al final, y como todo lo que ocurre en el mundo desde 1990, el resultado es reducir la oferta de petróleo (Libia o Iraq se hicieron para eso porque no hay otra explicación, y la tolerancia con Venezuela desde el comienzo tambien ha ayudado, asi como las sanciones a Irán) y en este caso además inducir una inflación global al inflar los precios del alimento más básico de los más pobres.


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La inteligencia estadounidense estaba totalmente engañada sobre las verdaderas capacidades militares de Rusia, pero no como nos hacéis creer por aquí, jodidos otanistas, porque las sobrestimaron; todo lo contrario: porque las subestimaron. Los rusos tiene misiles hipersónicos a punta pala:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995370
> 
> ...



Pobre hombre. Casi que me da hasta pena. La pérdida de contacto con la realidad es tremenda, un caso digno de estudio...


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

La foto es brutal. Una puta barbaridad....


----------



## txusky_g (22 Mar 2022)

Otro premio gordo para el bote.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Claro... Algunos son realmente engañados con la narrativa antivacunas, pero lo que se ve en foros y redes sociales *nada tiene que ver con la realidad de la calle o de nuestras propias familias* y _curiosamente_ los usuarios Antivacunas de mi lista de IGNORE han resultado ser también ProRusos.



Yo no me he vacunado del covid19 y no pienso hacerlo, pero no soy prorruso.



Giles Amaury dijo:


> La inteligencia estadounidense estaba totalmente engañada sobre las verdaderas capacidades militares de Rusia, pero no como nos hacéis creer por aquí, jodidos otanistas, porque las sobrestimaron; todo lo contrario: porque las subestimaron. Los rusos tiene misiles hipersónicos a punta pala:
> 
> 
> Y eso del embolsamiento de tropas rusas en Bucha, Irpín y Hostomel no es más que una burda propaganda que os habéis tragado como los lameculos anglosionistas nazis que sois:



Qué vergüenza da, eso sí, entretenido sí que es 


El tipo este ahora comenta esto, viendo lo del show del otro día, no tengo muy claro si creermelo:


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿De verdad sigues pensando que la "operación" está saliendo como Putin pensaba?
> 
> ¿Crees que está satisfecho con los resultados obtenidos?
> 
> ...



Las dos primeras no sé, porque no estoy en la cabeza del tito putin.

Yo creo que sí, no le quedaba otra, a Rusia no la puedes acorralar, vio que ucrania se estaba convirtiendo en una embajada de la otan, y la ha invadido, la mejor defensa es siempre un buen ataque. Al margen del tema del donbass y los acuerdos de minsk claro. Y pienso que sí (quizá esto es más deseo mío que otra cosa), puede ser beneficiosa para Rusia, si termina de controlar el sur y el este de ucrania, con lo cual tendría una posición muy fuerte para negociar la paz. Esto es un golpe en la mesa de Putin en el orden internacional, para que se abra la puerta de la multipolaridad, puerta que encerrará a occidente aún más en su ego pero a su vez abrirá el mundo a Asia.

Que ojo, le puede salir mal como muchos pensáis, yo no soy un fanático, a mí no se me ha perdido nada en rusia. Lo cual sería a mi juicio una mala noticia para todos, puesto que eso significaría que la agenda 2030 iría para delante con más fuerza aún, (lgtbi, inmigracionismo, covidiotismo, más dolarización, fundamentalismo democrático, ecologismo, animalismo etc.....), más poder en definitiva para las élites occidentales actuales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Need backup


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Efectivamente. Se están desangrando. A ver lo que tarda en explotarle a Putin toda esta mierda en su casa. Las cifras empiezan a ser elevadas e imposibles de esconder.
> 
> Jugada maestra y tal y cual...



Seguiremos esperando al madmax ruso....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## At4008 (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Yo no me he vacunado del covid19 y no pienso hacerlo, pero no soy prorruso.



Yo sólo ignoro a *magufos antivacunas*. Respeto a la gente que no se ha querido vacunar por motivos razonables y a la gente que ha expuesto problemas reales en las vacunas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Yo no me he vacunado del covid19 y no pienso hacerlo, pero no soy prorruso.
> 
> 
> Qué vergüenza da, eso sí, entretenido sí que es
> ...



Lo del otro dia en Bielorusia fue el sonido al romper la barrera del sonido un caza no??

Todo ese rollo de las explosiones en varias ciudades etc....


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una España y poco, más o menos la Península Ibérica. Sí es verdad que los medios empleados son pocos y la fuerza discreta pero quizá más por un grueso error de planificación que por haberse propuesto unos objetivos menores.
> 
> Que es verdad que desconocemos cuáles eran, todo es desconcertante en esta guerra. Al final, y como todo lo que ocurre en el mundo desde 1990, el resultado es reducir la oferta de petróleo (Libia o Iraq se hicieron para eso porque no hay otra explicación, y la tolerancia con Venezuela desde el comienzo tambien ha ayudado, asi como las sanciones a Irán) y en este caso además inducir una inflación global al inflar los precios del alimento más básico de los más pobres.



Yo no descarto que la razón principal del conflicto sea también energética en este caso. Ucrania es un vergel de recursos, el otro día lo miraba por encima y es brutal todo lo que tienen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

a pvercachenko le interesa una rusia lo más debil posible para que pueda jugar a ser erdogan, creo que lo de los sabotajes feorriaviarios ect no le quitan mucho el sueño



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Yo no me he vacunado del covid19 y no pienso hacerlo, pero no soy prorruso.
> 
> 
> Qué vergüenza da, eso sí, entretenido sí que es
> ...


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (22 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hace unos días el 70%+ de un grupo táctico de batallón fue destruido cerca de Kherson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cualquiera sabe a quien rayos pertenecen, o incluso si son de este conflicto o son imágenes de hace años.

En cualquier caso las bajas rusas están resultando catastróficas, esto tiene pinta de acabar en desastre para Rusia, no saben dónde se han metido, la situación les queda grande.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Lo del otro dia en Bielorusia fue el sonido al romper la barrera del sonido un caza no??
> 
> Todo ese rollo de las explosiones en varias ciudades etc....



Busqué los 2 días siguientes y es que nada, creo que fue una operación de fake news bastante bien hecha. De lo de las explosiones sólo había información en varios periódicos locales, pero nada más (sin prueba alguna de ello), y había un par de vídeos sin localización identificada donde no se veía gran cosa. Si hubiera habido algo de verdad, habría surgido algún vídeo o foto que mostrara algo de forma clara (la censura en Bielorrusia no es muy grande).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

EVALUACIÓN DE LA CAMPAÑA OFENSIVA RUSA, 22 DE MARZO - INSTITUTE FOR THE STUDY OF WAR


Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 22 | Institute for the Study of War (understandingwar.org) Mason Clark, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko 22 de marzo, 6:00 pm ET Las fuerzas rusas no hicieron ningún avance importante el 22 de marzo y las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Vi caer a la Unión Soviética y veré caer a la Federación Rusa, atentos muchachos, están viviendo momentos históricos





Luego que toca?

Digamos que particion no?

Es lo que ellos hicieron a Polonia en 1795 o a Alemania en 1945?


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro premio gordo para el bote.



Está claro que en un entorno hostil, donde literalmente cualquiera que pase por allí te hace con un mensajito de móvil una geolocalización precisa de cualquier cosa, o cambias la doctrina o te vas al carajo.
Lo que les ha pasado a esos, vaya.
Tiene que dar bastante mal rollo echarte a una carretera o camino sabiendo que hasta un crío puede estar dando tu posición en ese momento para que te caiga un pepino que no ves ni venir.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Está claro que en un entorno hostil, donde literalmente cualquiera que pase por allí te hace con un mensajito de móvil una geolocalización precisa de cualquier cosa, o cambias la doctrina o te vas al carajo.
> Lo que les ha pasado a esos, vaya.
> Tiene que dar bastante mal rollo echarte a una carretera o camino sabiendo que hasta un crío puede estar dando tu posición en ese momento para que te caiga un pepino que no ves ni venir.



Es que es tan surrealista una guerra con la red móvil funcionando... parece un chiste, es lo primero que se tira porque además es muy fácil.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que es tan surrealista una guerra con la red móvil funcionando... parece un chiste, es lo primero que se tira porque además es muy fácil.



pero al parecer los rusos no tienen radios tácticas, y tiran de movil.

si te cargas la red movil, se quedan a ciegas.o eso o empiezan a tirar cable de cobre


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que es tan surrealista una guerra con la red móvil funcionando... parece un chiste, es lo primero que se tira porque además es muy fácil.



Y mira lo primero que hicieron entre otros Elon Musk. Asegurarles Red.
Normal.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y mira lo primero que hicieron entre otros Elon Musk. Asegurarles Red.
> Normal.



Pero es que la red móvil está andando. Para usar starlink hacen falta equipos específicos. Los rusos andan utilizando la Red móvil convencional por lo que parece.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Mar 2022)

La conclusión que se saca de este conflicto es que actualmente con un adecuado suministro de drones y de javelins y de otros artilugios de guerra a distancia es imposible invadir un país. En el momento que se pone un pie en un país hostil, con todos esos artilugios se puede hacer tiro al pato tranquilamente viendo al invasor consumirse entre el fuego.

El suministro de armas para tiro al pato puede ser infinito, el de hombres no.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Vi caer a la Unión Soviética y veré caer a la Federación Rusa, atentos muchachos, están viviendo momentos históricos



como no sea para dar pie de nuevo al imperio ruso…


----------



## elena francis (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las dos primeras no sé, porque no estoy en la cabeza del tito putin.
> 
> Yo creo que sí, no le quedaba otra, a Rusia no la puedes acorralar, vio que ucrania se estaba convirtiendo en una embajada de la otan, y la ha invadido, la mejor defensa es siempre un buen ataque. Al margen del tema del donbass y los acuerdos de minsk claro. Y pienso que sí (quizá esto es más deseo mío que otra cosa), puede ser beneficiosa para Rusia, si termina de controlar el sur y el este de ucrania, con lo cual tendría una posición muy fuerte para negociar la paz. Esto es un golpe en la mesa de Putin en el orden internacional, para que se abra la puerta de la multipolaridad, puerta que encerrará a occidente aún más en su ego pero a su vez abrirá el mundo a Asia.
> 
> Que ojo, le puede salir mal como muchos pensáis, yo no soy un fanático, a mí no se me ha perdido nada en rusia. Lo cual sería a mi juicio una mala noticia para todos, puesto que eso significaría que la agenda 2030 iría para delante con más fuerza aún, (lgtbi, inmigracionismo, covidiotismo, más dolarización, fundamentalismo democrático, ecologismo, animalismo etc.....), más poder en definitiva para las élites occidentales actuales.



Rusia podía haber hecho las cosas de otra manera por la vía diplomática. Si su pretensión era ser clave en el tablero mundial y pretendía ejercer una posición de liderazgo entre los antiguos integrantes de la URSS debería haberlo hecho de otra manera. Ahora se van a joder, pues la jugada maestra se les ha vuelto en contra hasta un nivel que ni siquiera sospechan. A la vuelta de la esquina les espera la miseria y el ostracismo internacional. Sus nuevos aliados ya sabemos quienes serán y en qué moneda les van a pagar. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, que seguro que no merecen ciertos males.

Y te voy a decir algo. No me mola un pelo la puta agenda 2030 y no la quiero ni en pintura, pero si la alternativa a esa mierda son Putin y su horda, me quedo con la puta agenda 2030. Lo tengo clarinete, majo.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El loco zar ha perdido la guerra.
> 
> Que sentimiento puede tener los que queden en Ucrania despues de haber arrasado Rusia el Pais, despues de haber combatido con ellos. Antiruso Total
> Que sentimiento tendrán esos millones de refugiados que se han ido por Europa cuando dentro de unos años vuelvan a su país. Más europeos, con ideas más próximas a la UE que antes de la guerra. Lazos fuertes con los paises de la UE.
> ...



que mas le da, si consigue nuevas bases militares en el mar negro y controlar la politica de ucrania de nuevo, en unos años se olvida todo

la memoria es muy fragil que se lo digan a otros tantos


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que es tan surrealista una guerra con la red móvil funcionando... parece un chiste, es lo primero que se tira porque además es muy fácil.



Esta Starlink dando cobertura. Es el arma más potente que le dio USA a Ucrania al mantener las comunicaciones operativas y sin acceso ruso.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

Los de Nestle han sido hackeados  Se niegan a cualquier cosa que afecte a rusia

Boicot a Nestlé por no retirarse del mercado ruso - Marketing Directo


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

Adelanto del próximo desfile de mayo en Moscow:


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> pero al parecer los rusos no tienen radios tácticas, y tiran de movil.
> 
> si te cargas la red movil, se quedan a ciegas.o eso o empiezan a tirar cable de cobre



Está todo planeado por el tsar.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> pero al parecer los rusos no tienen radios tácticas, y tiran de movil.
> 
> si te cargas la red movil, se quedan a ciegas.o eso o empiezan a tirar cable de cobre



Es muy, pero muy cutre eso. No tener radio de campaña un ejército.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Está claro que en un entorno hostil, donde literalmente cualquiera que pase por allí te hace con un mensajito de móvil una geolocalización precisa de cualquier cosa, o cambias la doctrina o te vas al carajo.
> Lo que les ha pasado a esos, vaya.
> Tiene que dar bastante mal rollo echarte a una carretera o camino sabiendo que hasta un crío puede estar dando tu posición en ese momento para que te caiga un pepino que no ves ni venir.



Y supongo que se puede automatizar. Un sensor, una foto...


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Mar 2022)

Bombas de fosforo


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Han detenido a un youtuber en Letonia y el gobierno ruso está pidiendo su liberación, este tipo de cosas sólo suceden cuando es un elemento que coopera con el gobierno ruso, como cuando aquí en España se detuvo al cibercriminal Piotr Levashov (alias Peter Severa en internet), que operó las botnets Storm, Waledac, Kelihos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



descuida que veremos detenidos a mamarrachos a sueldo de Putin que llevan años hablando en el foro de terraplanismo, de que las vacunas matan, de Soros, pro-podemos, pro-vox, etc. unos pobres diablos mileuristas desde un call center de Móstoles.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (23 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>








La tasa de bajas entre los OFICIALES RUSOS es la mas alta DESDE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL...


Y aquí en el foro, lo recopilamos y documentamos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta Starlink dando cobertura. Es el arma más potente que le dio USA a Ucrania al mantener las comunicaciones operativas y sin acceso ruso.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Se comenta que las comunicaciones de los rusos son muy muy malas están usando comunicaciones por radios muy obsoletas las del ejercito Ucra con asistencia de la OTAN son digitales con cifrado de alta seguridad los rusos sus comunicaciones están siendo interceptadas e interferidas todo el tiempo y no consiguen solución al problema por el momento


----------



## Trovador (23 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La OTAN invita formalmente al presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, a dirigirse a la cumbre de la coalición el jueves a través de un video


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No he oído nada de eso, *y yo sigo mucho la propaganda rusa. *Suena a fake de la prensa occidental, otro más.




No nos habíamos dado cuenta, ¿sabe?.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Estás como una puta cabra



*PSAKI POSITIVO
OBAMA POSITIVO
HILLARY CLINTN POSITIVO
DIAS *



























Ver archivo adjunto 995601​


----------



## Yakuza (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Rusia podía haber hecho las cosas de otra manera por la vía diplomática. Si su pretensión era ser clave en el tablero mundial y pretendía ejercer una posición de liderazgo entre los antiguos integrantes de la URSS debería haberlo hecho de otra manera. Ahora se van a joder, pues la jugada maestra se les ha vuelto en contra hasta un nivel que ni siquiera sospechan. A la vuelta de la esquina les espera la miseria y el ostracismo internacional. Sus nuevos aliados ya sabemos quienes serán y en qué moneda les van a pagar. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, que seguro que no merecen ciertos males.
> 
> Y te voy a decir algo. No me mola un pelo la puta agenda 2030 y no la quiero ni en pintura, pero si la alternativa a esa mierda son Putin y su horda, me quedo con la puta agenda 2030. Lo tengo clarinete, majo.



Si Putin es un siervo de la agenda 2030, y esta guerra lo que hace es acelerarla.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR :








sercorimo ...


TS 5:55 {#id:4888#} 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116 We are WITH YOU. Q with you = 121 {#id:70798#} 11/06/2017 > 116 < &am




anonup.com




sercorimo ...






 @sercorimo  2 hours ago 

TS 5:55

#555 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116
We are WITH YOU.
Q

with you = 121

#121 11/06/2017 > 116 < > 911
God save us.
Q

11.6 Protection of the Population of an Occupied Territory

3 pics 
We are WITH YOU.
Q 










* sercorimo ... *@sercorimo  
* 2 hours ago #555*
*We are WITH YOU.*
*Q * 





*555 * 






il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : 

​


----------



## Yakuza (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> descuida que veremos detenidos a mamarrachos a sueldo de Putin que llevan años hablando en el foro de terraplanismo, de que las vacunas matan, de Soros, pro-podemos, pro-vox, etc. unos pobres diablos mileuristas desde un call center de Móstoles.



Durante estos dos años has aplaudido mucho a las 8?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

March 22, 202210:17 PM GMT+1Last Updated 3 hours ago
*Azores on watch for large quake, eruption as island keeps shaking*
By Catarina Demony



Azores on watch for large quake, eruption as island keeps shaking

3 minute read





Satellite map shows seismic activity at Sao Jorge island after around 1,100 small earthquakes have rattled one of Portugal's mid-Atlantic volcanic islands in less than 48 hours in Azores islands, Portugal. March 21, 2022. CIVISA (Azore's Seismovolcanic Surveillance and Information Center) / Handout via REUTERS



Summary

Some 1,800 earthquakes hit Sao Jorge island
Experts fear stronger tremor, volcanic eruption
Authorities prepare preventive measures
LISBON, March 22 (Reuters) - A series of multiple small earthquakes that have been rattling a mid-Atlantic Portuguese island for three days could trigger a stronger tremor or a volcanic eruption, experts said on Tuesday, as authorities urged people not to travel there.
Reporting by Catarina Demony; Editing by Edmund Blair, Jonathan Oatis and Richard Pullin


----------



## Trovador (23 Mar 2022)

Menudo artículito se ha marcado este coronel español:

*El suma y sigue de Putin frente a una Europa perdida en sus incoherencias*









El suma y sigue de Putin frente a una Europa perdida en sus incoherencias


Hace 20 días apuntábamos en el artículo "¿qué se juega Putin en Ucrania?" algunas ideas iniciales sobre lo que podría hacer Putin en Ucrania y los riesgos




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## alas97 (23 Mar 2022)

MBT T-80 ruso dando pelea en mariupol hace ocho días.

un gusto para mis oídos escuchar sus turbinas. me gusta este carro.



Noticia no muy alentadora para los amantes de las bestias sanguinarias chechenas, grandes bajas y dicen que se retiran a rusia.


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Batalla de Varsovia (1920) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Polietileno (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo de polonia a los nazis les sorprendio mucho, se quedaron medio descolocados
> 
> por un lado eran eslavos, o sea Untermensch, pero por otro, muchisimos eran rubios de ojos azules
> 
> en su plan de mejora de la raza consideraron pillar stock de mujeres polacas para fijar ciertos fenotipos, al resto utilizarlos como mano de obra barata en el III reich



Pero si media Polonia fue de Prusia y elimperio alemán más de 100 años. Y toda en 1918


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

RICHARD PENDLEBURY reports on young people caught up in horror of war


The war goes on and the population of Kyiv is in the middle of its second 35-hour lockdown in a week. Curfew will end at 7am local time today. A series of explosions shook the city this afternoon.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TAKA (23 Mar 2022)

Conversación interceptada (presuntamente) entre un soldado ruso y su comandante. Hablan de que el cuarto día les decían que era cuestión de horas que se completase la "operación", dice el soldado que llevan 5 días paseando cadáveres (cargo 200), que les han llegado a bombardear sus propios aviones... Si es verdad sería otro indicio más de que Putin creía que se iba a finiquitar el asunto en un pispas


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso es tu opinión. Yo creo que a la larga la técnica del desgaste acabará con más ciudades ucranianas destruidas, amén de civiles inocentes. Y esto está en manos de Zelensky. Ha decidido seguir con el baile, pues Rusia seguirá con la ofensiva.



Si LA HORDA invade tu país, si lo arrasa es tu culpa por no rendirte, me reiría si no estuvieras justificando un genocidio europeo por HORDAS CRIMINALES TURCOASIÁTICAS


----------



## hijodepantera (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> descuida que veremos detenidos a mamarrachos a sueldo de Putin que llevan años hablando en el foro de terraplanismo, de que las vacunas matan, de Soros, pro-podemos, pro-vox, etc. unos pobres diablos mileuristas desde un call center de Móstoles.



No lo dudes, nos van a joder.
El mensaje único en la guerra es imprescindible. 
Mira lo que han hecho con RT, es solo el principio. 
Eso si, rata colaboracionista sicario del imperio lgtb, como algún día el péndulo vuelva no encontraréis sitio donde esconderos pues de asquerosos que sois ni Satanás os dara cobijo en el infierno. 
Grupo de Shangai manda!!!


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pones entre paréntesis "_otra victoria ucraniana_" imagino que para hacer ver que el ucraniano es mal soldado o pierde la guerra o en definitiva, minusvalorarlo. No recuerdo que aquí nadie haya discutido eso, pero no deja de ser curioso que lo sueltes así, como si nada, olvidando que aquí hay gente que al menos tiene el Graduado Escolar y no gasta carné de partido alguno para percibir las cosas con unos mínimos de claridad.
> Ha _estao_ curioso.
> Por otra parte y a lo realmente importante.
> Rusia anunció una _operación especial_ que consistía en emprender una rápida guerra de agresión contra Ucrania, un país soberano fronterizo, y que planeaba culminar en cuestión de días (por aquí se hablaba de dos o tres), derrocando al presidente electo de este país e instaurando en el mismo un gobierno títere que satisficiera sus exigencias. Vamos, de manual. Nada que no se viera ya en varios escenarios en el siglo XX.
> ...



Parte del plan


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Menudo artículito se ha marcado este coronel español:
> 
> *El suma y sigue de Putin frente a una Europa perdida en sus incoherencias*
> 
> ...



Yo no sé que pasa en el ejercito español pero leer y escuchar a un oficial o exoficial español es como leer y escuchar a cualquier otra putina del foro. Luego lees y escuchas a oficiales y exoficiales norteamericanos y británicos y lo que cuentan poco tiene que ver con la realidad que nos pintan los militares Paco.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Las cosas no van bien y los picatostes de defensa rusos van a pagar el pato. Putin no va a dar marcha atrás, si necesita dejar toda Ukraina en escombros lo va a hacer en tanto y cuánto pueda. La pregunta es si a este ritmo va a poder y yo creo que hay gente que empieza a dudar seriamente. (NYT)


As Russia Stalls in Ukraine, Dissent Brews Over Putin’s Leadership


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Esto es peor que chechenia:


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Por cierto que en otro buen artículo de NYT entrevistan a un piloto de caza ukraniano de SU27. Dicen que lee quedan 55 aviones operando hasta desde carreteras (no será que están en Polonia o algo?). Que Rusia hace unas 100 (o eran 200?) salidas al día y que ucrania solo puede hacer 10. Pero que cada vez que salen es para hacer dogfights. Dicen que los aviones rusos (su30, 34, 35) tirnen mucha mejor electrónica de adquisición de objetivos y que los iluminan y disparan antes. Que lea toca hacer maniobras evasivas para lograr que el combustible de los misiles se acabe.

que la estrategia es atraer a los rusos a territorio ucranio donde las baterías antiaéreas y los stinger lee hacen la vida imposible.

todo esto lo contaba un piloto de 25 años.



How Ukraine’s Outgunned Air Force Is Fighting Back Against Russian Jets


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> MBT T-80 ruso dando pelea en mariupol hace ocho días.
> 
> un gusto para mis oídos escuchar sus turbinas. me gusta este carro.
> 
> ...



Dije antes que los Chechenos esos solo son un arma de terror psicológico de Kadyrov que puso al servicio de Putler siempre se les ve "Musculosos y frescos" - Full cargados sin señal alguna de agotamiento de combate barbas intactas sin nada de polvo, lo de esos Chechenos es torturar, violar, saquear un batallón de fusileros ordinario ruso es mejor militarmente hablando, en el vídeo del edificio es algo montado ya la zona ha sido "Asegurada" por los rusos, Kadyrov no quiere muertos en sus filas y por eso nunca se exponen, ellos van en el segundo o tercer escalón de avance ya para saquear

Es por eso que por días los mostraban una y otra vez y nunca se les veía entrar en combate toda guerra se basa en el engaño y no todos se dejan engañar y ven la estrategia psicológica del contrario

Lo de los Chechenos de Kadyrov es meter botellas en el ano a gente indefensa (Por eso son conocidos)

Chechenos que sepan combatir los que están del lado Ucraniano son ex Jihadistas que han estado en Siria van ligeros con solo lo que necesitan






El movimiento de la cámara respiración los gritos de Ala Ackbar van full captagon hay señales claras que es un combate real @Lma0Zedong


Si ves a la Delta Force están en forma pero nada de esos tipos musculosos






Si ves a los Ghurkas fuerza de élite del Reino Unido vez que son incluso de baja estatua pero muy bien entrenados bastante ágiles, con alta resistencia física, vista de halcón y puntería quirúrgica






Los Chechenos de Kadyrov son Torturadores / Violadores no son una unidad de combate como tal.

Kadyrov no quiere muertos en sus filas por eso nunca los expone al combate.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

La agencia Tass, que se nutre de lo que publican en burbuja.info, dice que todo va bien:


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Estos soldados ucras han sido fusilados por los rusos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estos soldados ucras han sido fusilados por los rusos.



No veo señal de fuslimiento, parecen muertos en combate y apilados de forma simétrica pero los rusos ya cayeron en a la "Guerra de mostrar cadáveres" en Siria eso fue un circulo vicioso cada bando desesperado por mostrar mas cuerpos que el otro


----------



## César Borgia (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos tienen la capacidad de aguante prolongado del conflicto podemos ver el escenario de Yemen una guerra ya estática que durara años pero a largo plazo los rusos pierden por desgaste económico salvo que recurran a la vía nuclear


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos tienen la capacidad de aguante prolongado del conflicto podemos ver el escenario de Yemen una guerra ya estática que durara años pero a largo plazo los rusos pierden por desgaste económico salvo que recurran a la vía nuclear



Que cojones con la vía nuclear


----------



## LurkerIII (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No veo señal de fuslimiento, parecen muertos en combate y apilados de forma simétrica pero los rusos ya cayeron en a la "Guerra de mostrar cadáveres" en Siria eso fue un circulo vicioso cada bando desesperado por mostrar mas cuerpos que el otro



Algunos comentaristas indican las señales de que podría ser ejecución: todos llevan el mismo tiempo muertos, cuatro de ellos con el mismo tipo de disparo, y la sangre indica que han muerto hace muy poco.

Nada que ver con otros cadáveres que ya están medio hinchados, deformados, o les faltan partes del cuerpo.


----------



## gester (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si seguro, que se han muerto de frío por una nevada de 5 cm a -3, las tropas oriundas de Siberia central, sobre todo los yakutios...
> Ni que hubieran mandado murcianos



Yo he salió muchísimo a la montaña y no es lo mismo estar en tu casa a -3°C que en medio del campo, con la ropa mojada, cansancio, y bueno yo si llevaba comida y azucar de sobra y calcetines de respuesto aunque con calzado empapado te da lo mismo. También te digo que yo llevaba mejor ropa y calzado que muchos de los soldados que he visto. 

El de la foto no se ha muerto de frío, obvio, pero a saber cuáles si. O cuales se han cogido una pulmonía que también matan si no se medican a tiempo.


----------



## gester (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si está sudada, no debe hacer tanto frío no?
> Os contradecís continuamente, tragacionistas.
> 
> Para morir a -5, estando con el uniforme reglamentario puesto, tienes que estar completamente mojado hasta los huesos.
> ...



Cuando haces ejercicio sudas. A 35°C sudas más, pero yo me he subido montañas a -13°C y también sudas. Y si haces espeleología y te metes en una cueva con temperatura estable también sudas por el ejercicio y la humedad, hasta el punto de que corres riesgo de deshidratación.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Que bueno. ¿Cuál es el nombre más repetido en las listas de bajas rusas?



Spoiler: Nombre más repetido en la lista



Mohamed



Dentro hilo:


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Las cosas no van bien y los picatostes de defensa rusos van a pagar el pato. Putin no va a dar marcha atrás, si necesita dejar toda Ukraina en escombros lo va a hacer en tanto y cuánto pueda. La pregunta es si a este ritmo va a poder y yo creo que hay gente que empieza a dudar seriamente. (NYT)
> 
> 
> As Russia Stalls in Ukraine, Dissent Brews Over Putin’s Leadership



por eso creo que la otan se está preparando, una cosa es que dejar que intente invadir ucrania, otra muy distinta dejar que lo arrase todo


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es muy, pero muy cutre eso. No tener radio de campaña un ejército.



Radio de campaña se usaba en la segunda guerra mundial, hoy en dia las unidades mecanizadas van conectadas en red segura cifrada y transmitiendo datos en tiempo real


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que bueno. ¿Cuál es el nombre más repetido en las listas de bajas rusas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Ese chinito es el primo tonto de este?






Porque hay que ser tonto para ir a morir a Ucrania por el Khan.



@ferrys tú que eres tan listo no te irás a enrolar en el ejército de los orcos ¿verdad?.
Aunque como eres muy valiente a lo mejor siendo tan listo te vas a matar nazis, ¿a que sí, subcampeón?.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Radio de campaña se usaba en la segunda guerra mundial, hoy en dia las unidades mecanizadas van conectadas en red segura cifrada y transmitiendo datos en tiempo real



Creo que durante años se nos ha olvidado a todos lo que es Rusia: un país que no produce nada innovador desde el Sputnik en los 60s.

Nos imaginábamos que tenía tecnología a la altura de los usanos, cuando la realidad es que todo es de chichinabo y lo poco que tienen de alta tecnología, lo tienen que importar a precios altísimos, así que las cantidades de las que pueden disponer son residuales.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Fascinante llamada interceptada de un oficial ruso cerca de Mykolaiv a sus superiores en Rusia. 
Él dice: 
- Esto es peor que Chechenia 
- 50% de las tropas tienen congelación 
- No pueden evacuar a los muertos. 
- No tener suficientes tiendas de campaña. -
Avión RU lanzó una bomba en su propia posición


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fascinante llamada interceptada de un oficial ruso cerca de Mykolaiv a sus superiores en Rusia.
> Él dice:
> - Esto es peor que Chechenia
> - 50% de las tropas tienen congelación
> ...



- Una columna fue alcanzada con cohetes Grad. Ni siquiera puedo averiguar si fue fuego amigo. 
- Los médicos solo tienen vendajes. No puedo ayudar con la congelación 
- Sin estufa caliente 
- Excavar trincheras para dormir 
- El comandante de la 49.ª CAA dijo a las tropas el cuarto día que la guerra terminará en unas horas.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> - Una columna fue alcanzada con cohetes Grad. Ni siquiera puedo averiguar si fue fuego amigo.
> - Los médicos solo tienen vendajes. No puedo ayudar con la congelación
> - Sin estufa caliente
> - Excavar trincheras para dormir
> - El comandante de la 49.ª CAA dijo a las tropas el cuarto día que la guerra terminará en unas horas.



- Las tropas no tienen chaleco antibalas. Cuando uno se quejó al comandante le dijeron “hijo, sé fuerte” 
- Esta operación especial es un “manicomio” 
- Que te digan que no destruyas edificios - es una locura. A menos que destruyamos todo y nos convirtamos en basura junto con los civiles, nada puede pasar.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> - El comandante de la 49.ª CAA dijo a las tropas el cuarto día que la guerra terminará en unas horas.




Probablemente tuviera razón y en unas horas muchos de ellos yacieran carbonizados.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> - Las tropas no tienen chaleco antibalas. Cuando uno se quejó al comandante le dijeron “hijo, sé fuerte”
> - Esta operación especial es un “manicomio”
> - Que te digan que no destruyas edificios - es una locura. A menos que destruyamos todo y nos convirtamos en basura junto con los civiles, nada puede pasar.



- La televisión dice que estamos avanzando. Pero nos limitamos a pasar sin despejar las aldeas. Y ahora hay que defender por todos lados porque están atacando por todos lados 
- Pensaron que esto sería como un desfile. 
- Nuestra tarea era llegar a Mykolaiv. Y estamos sentados aquí


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Vamos muchas cosas de las que habiamos comentado aqui:
- Mala logistica
- Pésimos servicios medicos
- Muertos a tutiplen y que aun no han sido contabilizados
- No aseguran su retaguardia, por lo que les estan zumbando por detras
- Malos medios etc


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Los british creen que los rusos intentan reorganizarse en el norte:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

De este hilo, que es muy interesante, destaco:

_*We have pretty good intelligence that the Russians have deployed 75% of their best fighting formations to Ukraine *_


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> - Las tropas no tienen chaleco antibalas. Cuando uno se quejó al comandante le dijeron “hijo, sé fuerte”
> - Esta operación especial es un “manicomio”
> - Que te digan que no destruyas edificios - es una locura. A menos que destruyamos todo y nos convirtamos en basura junto con los civiles, nada puede pasar.



Lo más brutal no lo han traducido! Lo ha traducido alguien de reddit. *Llevan 5 días con sus muertos a cuestas!* Porque no hay logística para llevárselos. Lo dice en código con un número "200" no se qué, que al parecer es un código que usan los rusos.

Luego me parece que un soldado pidió chalecos antibalas y tal y su comandante o lo que fuera le dijo "Se fuerte".


----------



## esNecesario (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estos soldados ucras han sido fusilados por los rusos.



Y les han quitado las botas. Saben que cuando las suyas se desgasten tardarán en recibir otras...


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Casi que me da hasta pena. La pérdida de contacto con la realidad es tremenda, un caso digno de estudio...



Los anglos lo llaman "caerse en la madriguera del conejo" por el cuento alicia en el pais de las maravillas..

Es un tema muy estudiado, cuando se invierte tiempo y carga emocional en un tema es muy dificil bajarse del burro y lo habitual es doblar la apuesta, cerrarse a la realidad, lo racional, reducir los contactos a aquellos de la misma cuerda hasta construir una realidad paralela

Asi acaban los de las sectas, bebiendo cianuro porque el líder les dice que vendrá una nave espacial a llevarselos a raticulin

Asi acaban los trumpistas, que si el Qanon que si la victoria de las elecciones, cada vez que les demostraban que no era cierto se inventaban algo mas ridiculo, otra conspiracion...

El camarada Zhukov no tiene remedio, solo queda reirnos de el


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

El depredador espera el movimiento descuidado de su víctima. El tanque aún no es consciente del peligro que enfrenta.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los anglos lo llaman "caerse en la madriguera del conejo" por el cuento alicia en el pais de las maravillas..
> 
> Es un tema muy estudiado, cuando se invierte tiempo y carga emocional en un tema es muy dificil bajarse del burro y lo habitual es doblar la apuesta, cerrarse a la realidad, lo racional, reducir los contactos a aquellos de la misma cuerda hasta construir una realidad paralela
> 
> ...



No os enteráis. Que no es que haya perdido el contacto con la realidad. Es que le PAGAN para modificar la realidad y crear confusión, como a decenas de trolls ciberputis que pululan por este foro desde hace 3 años como poco. Esa es la estrategia! Dar verosimilitud a cualquier opinión o locura y la contrapuesta.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que durante años se nos ha olvidado a todos lo que es Rusia: un país que no produce nada innovador desde el Sputnik en los 60s.
> 
> Nos imaginábamos que tenía tecnología a la altura de los usanos, cuando la realidad es que todo es de chichinabo y lo poco que tienen de alta tecnología, lo tienen que importar a precios altísimos, así que las cantidades de las que pueden disponer son residuales.




Ni el Sputnik. Eso era un transistor que lanzaba una señal de radio y lo pusieron en órbita con tecnología alemana empleando ingenieros alemanes en condiciones de esclavitud.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## esNecesario (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El depredador espera el movimiento descuidado de su víctima. El tanque aún no es consciente de la seguridad que enfrenta.




Ni Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente oiga.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que bueno. ¿Cuál es el nombre más repetido en las listas de bajas rusas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kamil es un maestro un ruso exiliado que a dejado al descubierto todos los mitos de la propaganda putleriana


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Brutal. La batalla tuvo lugar el 2 de marzo, pero el video es de ayer.


----------



## LurkerIII (23 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo he salió muchísimo a la montaña y no es lo mismo estar en tu casa a -3°C que en medio del campo, con la ropa mojada, cansancio, y bueno yo si llevaba comida y azucar de sobra y calcetines de respuesto aunque con calzado empapado te da lo mismo. También te digo que yo llevaba mejor ropa y calzado que muchos de los soldados que he visto.
> 
> El de la foto no se ha muerto de frío, obvio, pero a saber cuáles si. O cuales se han cogido una pulmonía que también matan si no se medican a tiempo.



El forero al que contestas ha entrado en modo Zhukov. Se crea su propio relato ("no te mueres de frío a -2ºC") y ahí sigue y seguirá por mucho que se le diga que el problema no está siendo morirse de frío, sino lesiones por congelación (frostbite). Pasarse 10 horas caminando por la nieve con botas de goma y calcetines sudados es una garantía de frostbite. El debate ya no aporta nada, y él insiste en ignorar este punto para seguir hablando de muertes.

Las lesiones por congelación son algo similar a las infecciones: una congelación en el primer mundo, que te llevan al hospital y te tratan correctamente, no debería ir a más. Como mucho, una amputación correctamente ejecutada y pierdes una o dos falanges. Pero en el frente, en medio de una ofensiva caótica, la más leve congelación podría derivar en grave gangrena, y necesitar una amputación brutal. En cualquier caso eres baja. Parece que hay intercepciones de comunicaciones que admiten que es un problema.

Yo creo que el tema no da para más.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo he salió muchísimo a la montaña y no es lo mismo estar en tu casa a -3°C que en medio del campo, con la ropa mojada, cansancio, y bueno yo si llevaba comida y azucar de sobra y calcetines de respuesto aunque con calzado empapado te da lo mismo. También te digo que yo llevaba mejor ropa y calzado que muchos de los soldados que he visto.
> 
> El de la foto no se ha muerto de frío, obvio, pero a saber cuáles si. O cuales se han cogido una pulmonía que también matan si no se medican a tiempo.



Por ir cerrando el tema

Informacion sobre frostbite de la NHS inglesa









Frostbite


Read about frostbite, how it's caused and how to prevent it. Also find out what to do if you have frostbite and when to get medical assistance.




www.nhs.uk






*Frostbite is damage to skin and tissue caused by exposure to freezing temperatures – typically any temperature below -0.55C (31F).*
_
Frostbite can affect any part of your body, but the extremities, such as the hands, feet, ears, nose and lips, are most likely to be affected.

The symptoms of frostbite usually begin with the affected parts feeling cold and painful.

If exposure to the cold continues, you may feel pins and needles before the area becomes numb as the tissues freeze.

...

*At-risk groups*
Certain groups of people are at greater risk of getting frostbite.

They include:
_

_people who take part in winter and high-altitude sports, such as mountaineers and skiers_
_anyone stranded in extreme cold weather conditions_
_anyone who works outdoors in harsh conditions for long periods of time, such as soldiers, sailors and rescue workers_
_homeless people_
_the very young and very old, as their bodies are less able to regulate body temperature_
_people with conditions that cause blood vessel damage or circulation problems, such as diabetes and Raynaud's phenomenon_
_anyone taking medicine that constricts the blood vessels, including beta blockers – smoking can also constrict the blood vessels_
_People who've taken drugs or drunk alcohol are also vulnerable to frostbite. Taking drugs or being drunk can lead to risky behaviour, not responding normally to cold, or falling asleep outside in cold weather.

As you'd expect, cases of frostbite in England often rise during particularly cold winters. For example, during the very cold winter of 2010-11, there were 111 hospital admissions for frostbite. In most years, there are around 30 to 60 cases every winter.

*Preventing frostbite*
Most of the time frostbite can be prevented by taking precautions during cold weather.

Avoid unnecessary exposure to cold temperatures. The combination of wind and cold temperatures (wind chill) can also cause a rapid drop in temperature, so avoid going out when it's cold and windy, if possible. 

It's also important to know what the early symptoms of frostbite are, particularly the tingling sensation of frostnip.

Wear appropriate clothing that protects your extremities, such as:
_

_well-insulated boots and a thick pair of well-fitting socks_
_mittens – they provide better protection against very cold weather than gloves_
_a warm, weatherproof hat that covers your ears – it's important to protect your head from the cold_
_multiple thin layers of warm, loose-fitting clothing – these act as insulation_
_You should also try to keep dry and remove any wet clothing as soon as you can. 

If you're travelling during cold weather, plan for emergencies. For example, if you're driving in icy conditions, make sure you keep a warm blanket and some spare clothes in the boot of your car in case you break down. 

If you're travelling by foot, always let others know where you're going and what time you'll be back. Take a fully charged mobile phone with you so you can call for help if you have an accident, such as a fall.

Be careful when drinking alcohol during very cold weather. Drinking too much increases your risk of falling asleep in the cold, a common cause of frostbite. Alcohol also causes you to lose heat at a faster rate.

Smoking also makes you more vulnerable to the effects of the cold because nicotine can narrow your blood vessels._




Imaginemos un soldado ruso, a pie, cargando el equipo, durante el dia suda, durante la noche no tiene un sitio tranquilo y caliente donde cambiarse de ropa, relajarse y dormir, tendra un poncho de campaña o una tienda, o dormira en el camion o el tanque. La ropa humeda hace que la temperatura corporal baje, por la noche se pone bajo cero, los dedos de los pies se enfrian, se reduce la circulacion, se forman cristales de hielo... si no seca y calienta los pies al dia siguiente le duelen pero sigue andando, cada vez tiene menos sensacion en los pies, la noche siguiente es peor, asi durante varios dias, cuando al final lo relevan, se quita los calcetines y tiene cuatro dedos necroticos

Sumale a todo esto el estress, la falta de sueño, el cansancio... todo eso consume energia, un soldado en combate necesita entre 4000 y 5000 calorias al dia. Hemos visto que la logistica rusa es un desastre, a saber cuantos soldados estan en campaña con deficit energetico y sobreviviendo con raciones frias. Todo eso mina la moral

Yo si que me creo que tengan problemas de ese tipo


----------



## Cuscarejo (23 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es un hilo que ya no tiene sentido.
> Cuando se repetía lo del convoy estancado ya empecé a sospechar.
> Allí quedó claro que *la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada.*
> Si su artillería estaba intacta, entonces esa columna era presa fácil para una destrucción masiva. Eso no sucedió.
> ...



En una guerra de invasión, el tiempo juega a favor del defensor, como es el caso. Haciendo gala de tu estulticia no haces sino emponzoñar este foro, a ver lo que tardamos en ver a los rusos comiéndose unos a otros.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El forero al que contestas ha entrado en modo Zhukov. Se crea su propio relato ("no te mueres de frío a -2ºC") y ahí sigue y seguirá por mucho que se le diga que el problema no está siendo morirse de frío, sino lesiones por congelación (frostbite). Pasarse 10 horas caminando por la nieve con botas de goma y calcetines sudados es una garantía de frostbite. El debate ya no aporta nada, y él insiste en ignorar este punto para seguir hablando de muertes.
> 
> Las lesiones por congelación son algo similar a las infecciones: una congelación en el primer mundo, que te llevan al hospital y te tratan correctamente, no debería ir a más. Como mucho, una amputación correctamente ejecutada y pierdes una o dos falanges. Pero en el frente, en medio de una ofensiva caótica, la más leve congelación podría derivar en grave gangrena, y necesitar una amputación brutal. En cualquier caso eres baja. Parece que hay intercepciones de comunicaciones que admiten que es un problema.
> 
> Yo creo que el tema no da para más.



Tipico que empieza cosas como el camino santiago, le sale una ampolla y se coge el tren de vuelta.
En casa foreando se ve todo de pm.


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> TODO ES PARTE DEL PLAN





McNulty dijo:


> Nop, cada mapa es la suma de miles de hechos. Ahí esta lo interesante. Guiarte por vídeos en tweets para ver como evoluciona la cosa lleva a la confusión total, porque al final caerás en el sesgo de autoconfirmación, solo verás la propaganda que más a favor vaya de tu bando, y analizarás todo bajo ese prisma.
> 
> Los mapas en cambio son algo aséptico, que sacan ambos bandos por igual, y que comparándolos puedes ver el ritmo real de una guerra.



Cual mapa dices, ese que sale una ofensiva desde Trasnistria? ese en el que sale rayado en rojo Lvov porque ha caido un misil allí? Mira, que trateis de colar propaganda es hasta normal, ahora bien que tomeis a la gente pos imbecil eso no, macho.


----------



## Cuscarejo (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si mañana ucrania hacer una contraofensiva de verdad, no las mierdas que estamos viendo por parte de zelensky, empezaré a creerme esa supuesta oposición ucraniana, que me temo que es más fruto de vuestro antirrusimo que de otra cosa. No sé si ganando, pero el mapa cada día que pasa es más rojo.



Será por la sangre de los heridos rusos sin atención médica.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Mar 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Rusia 'probablemente se está reorganizando antes de reanudar operaciones ofensivas a gran escala'*
Hola, soy Martin Belam en Londres reemplazando a Samantha Lock en Sydney. En los últimos minutos, el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha publicado su última actualización diaria de "Inteligencia de Defensa sobre la situación en Ucrania".
Ellos afirman:

El campo de batalla en el norte de Ucrania permanece en gran medida estático y es probable que las fuerzas rusas lleven a cabo un período de reorganización antes de reanudar las operaciones ofensivas a gran escala.
Las fuerzas rusas intentan envolver a las fuerzas ucranianas en el este del país a medida que avanzan desde Kharkiv en el norte y Mariupol en el sur.
Las fuerzas rusas todavía intentan eludir Mykolaiv mientras buscan conducir hacia el oeste hacia Odesa.


----------



## GuidoVonList (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es peor que chechenia:



Pero como no va a ser peor que chechenia? si están luchando contra unas fuerzas terrestres similares (incluso superiores) con todo el apoyo indirecto de la OTAN?

Algunos sois más manolos que PACO.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Cual mapa dices, ese que sale una ofensiva desde Trasnistria? ese en el que sale rayado en rojo Lvov porque ha caido un misil allí? Mira, que trateis de colar propaganda es hasta normal, ahora bien que tomeis a la gente pos imbecil eso no, macho.



Lo de la ofensiva desde Transnistria es la risión: ni una sola mención en lo que llevamos de guerra a ningún movimiento militar desde allí (ni cerca) pero ahí te lo ponen en el mapa ese. Tendré que ponerme a leer RT News o Sputnik News para enterarme de qué va la ofensiva esa desde Transnistria.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no sé que pasa en el ejercito español pero leer y escuchar a un oficial o exoficial español es como leer y escuchar a cualquier otra putina del foro. Luego lees y escuchas a oficiales y exoficiales norteamericanos y británicos y lo que cuentan poco tiene que ver con la realidad que nos pintan los militares Paco.



En algún lado leí o me contaron que los oficiales españoles solían estar en numerosos grupos de memes y tontadas, donde corre mucho contenido follaputi. El cuñadismo debe de ser atroz.




txusky_g dijo:


> Los british creen que los rusos intentan reorganizarse en el norte:



Para hablar de reorganizarse, tendrían que haber estado organizados en algún momento


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tipico que empieza cosas como el camino santiago, le sale una ampolla y se coge el tren de vuelta.
> En casa foreando se ve todo de pm.



Por motivos que no vienen a cuento tengo interes (academico) en estos temas, no soy un experto pero he visto muchisimos videos de "survival" y "bushcraft" de esos piraos que se van a pasar la noche a -20 grados en el monte de alaska etc

basicamente hay dos tipos

-El tipo "influencer" que va con 20.000 dolares de equipo, que si base inflable, esterilla aislante, saco de dormir atomico, tienda para el artico, estufa desmontable de titanio, 10.000 calorias en raciones ... 20 kilos a la espalda de lo mas de puta madre que te puedas pillar

-El tipo "soy un pirado que me juego la vida porque soy asi de chulo" generalmente barbudos que van en plan mas dificil todavia, dos noches sin equipo, solo con un cacho plastico, una cuerda y un cuchillo, a "sobrevivir", estos se pasan literalmente 6 horas preparando el vivac, recogiendo leña, haciendo fuego, cocinando... Y si, "sobreviven" la noche, despertando cada 90 minutos para intentar mantener el fuego encendido, durmiendo menos de 5 horas y al dia siguiente con una pinta como si los hubiesen pasado por la picadora de carne

Eso si, de "sobrevivir" lo justo para crear un video de 30 minutos para youtube y meterse en el 4x4 para volver a casa con calefaccion central


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Rusia 'probablemente se está reorganizando antes de reanudar operaciones ofensivas a gran escala'*
> Hola, soy Martin Belam en Londres reemplazando a Samantha Lock en Sydney. En los últimos minutos, el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha publicado su última actualización diaria de "Inteligencia de Defensa sobre la situación en Ucrania".
> Ellos afirman:
> 
> ...



Esto ya lo han dicho varias veces y aqui estamos

No se a que se refieren con "reorganizarse", no esta ni claro que sepan cuales son los objetivos, ni si tienen medios para lograrlos...


----------



## Ricohombre (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Dije antes que los Chechenos esos solo son un arma de terror psicológico de Kadyrov que puso al servicio de Putler siempre se les ve "Musculosos y frescos" - Full cargados sin señal alguna de agotamiento de combate barbas intactas sin nada de polvo, lo de esos Chechenos es torturar, violar, saquear un batallón de fusileros ordinario ruso es mejor militarmente hablando, en el vídeo del edificio es algo montado ya la zona ha sido "Asegurada" por los rusos, Kadyrov no quiere muertos en sus filas y por eso nunca se exponen, ellos van en el segundo o tercer escalón de avance ya para saquear
> 
> Es por eso que por días los mostraban una y otra vez y nunca se les veía entrar en combate toda guerra se basa en el engaño y no todos se dejan engañar y ven la estrategia psicológica del contrario
> 
> ...



Mucha razón, ya lo dijo por aquí un forero que es militar, los miembros de unidades de elite no son culturistas ni tipos como los que vemos en las películas, son simplemente gente en forma y aguerrida. El valor militar que tiene un tipo enorme en una guerra moderna es igual al de un tipo normal y enjuto si ambos saben hacer su trabajo igual de bien. Los gurkas son un gran ejemplo.


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En algún lado leí o me contaron que los oficiales españoles solían estar en numerosos grupos de memes y tontadas, donde corre mucho contenido follaputi. El cuñadismo debe de ser atroz.
> 
> 
> 
> Para hablar de reorganizarse, tendrían que haber estado organizados en algún momento



En la configuración organica del estado español (entiendaseme bien, no el en sentido en el que lo dicen los indepes, sino en el sentido de armadura institucional de un estado) hay dos grandes agujeros negros que para ser un pais serio deberiamos corregir. La diplomacia y el ejercito. Ambos son cuerpos endogamicos reluctantes altamente a la meritocracia donde los mismos apellidos se repiten generación tras generación tras generación y nos podemos remontar a las guerras napoleonicas. 

Los militares y diplomaticos españoles SON UNOS MEMBRILLOS, unos pijos de esos de los que se pinesan que el pais es suyo por derecho de cuna, ademas de mas fachas que San Patrás. . Con honrrosas excepciones claro. Si quisieramos hacer de españa un pàis como dios manda una de las primeras cosas que deberiamos hacer es romper estas endogamias y que gente verdaderamente con vocación y capacidad contribuyeran a hacer pais.


----------



## Trovador (23 Mar 2022)

La verdad que en el tema de derroir psicologicamente a los rusos los ukros se están demostrando como auténticos "cabrones"


_La inteligencia artificial ayudará a informar a todos los familiares sobre los rusos muertos en Ucrania - Mintsifra A través del reconocimiento facial se encontrarán perfiles en redes sociales. Compararán fotos de cadáveres rusos y fotos que publicaron en sus perfiles durante su vida._


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

f


TAKA dijo:


> Conversación interceptada (presuntamente) entre un soldado ruso y su comandante. Hablan de que el cuarto día les decían que era cuestión de horas que se completase la "operación", dice el soldado que llevan 5 días paseando cadáveres (cargo 200), que les han llegado a bombardear sus propios aviones... Si es verdad sería otro indicio más de que Putin creía que se iba a finiquitar el asunto en un pispas



Los problemas de congelación serán una minucia comparado con las rata, cucarachas y chinches que les van a salir a los rusos con el calor.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> f
> Los problemas de congelación serán una minucia comparado con las rata, cucarachas y chinches que les van a salir a los rusos con el calor.



Por otro lado... proteina....


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Menudo artículito se ha marcado este coronel español:
> 
> *El suma y sigue de Putin frente a una Europa perdida en sus incoherencias*
> 
> ...





Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no sé que pasa en el ejercito español pero leer y escuchar a un oficial o exoficial español es como leer y escuchar a cualquier otra putina del foro. Luego lees y escuchas a oficiales y exoficiales norteamericanos y británicos y lo que cuentan poco tiene que ver con la realidad que nos pintan los militares Paco.



Dice bastantes cosas que son ciertas. Se le ve sesgado pero con cosas objetivas también.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En algún lado leí o me contaron que los oficiales españoles solían estar en numerosos grupos de memes y tontadas, donde corre mucho contenido follaputi. El cuñadismo debe de ser atroz.



Eso más los suboficiales, que se cansan de ir de palanganeros a las maniobras de la OTAN y les jode haber visto el despliegue de medios americanos en las misiones en Irak o Afganistán mientras ellos se tienen que ir a cagar al desierto y limpiarse con un pedrolo. Los oficiales son más tipo mariconservador, abducidísimos por la propaganda OTAN, felices como niños porque les dejen alguna vez sentarse a la mesa de los mayores. Casi todos PPSOEros.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Los periodistas notaron que el Ministro de Defensa #Shoigu no aparecía en público desde el 11 de marzo.

Lo mismo aparece en Ucrania con un fusil


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Mucha razón, ya lo dijo por aquí un forero que es militar, los miembros de unidades de elite no son culturistas ni tipos como los que vemos en las películas, son simplemente gente en forma y aguerrida. El valor militar que tiene un tipo enorme en una guerra moderna es igual al de un tipo normal y enjuto si ambos saben hacer su trabajo igual de bien. Los gurkas son un gran ejemplo.



El parecer un crossfitero o un luchador de MMA está bien para unidades de fuerzas especiales, con misiones intensas pero no extensas y muchísimo desplazamiento de equipo. Para las tropas de choque más vale ser un tío con resistencia que no necesite comer arroz y pollo cada 2 horas.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

El coronel Alexei Sharov, comandante de la 810ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina del Ejército #Russian , fue asesinado cerca de #Mariupol .


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los periodistas notaron que el Ministro de Defensa #Shoigu no aparecía en público desde el 11 de marzo.
> 
> Lo mismo aparece en Ucrania con un fusil



Esta puede ser importante, porque al final este tipo es el Zhukov de Putin y no parece que tenga el mismo talento que el viejo mariscal.


----------



## LurkerIII (23 Mar 2022)

La propaganda Rusa va a tope con los inventos de "biolabs":



Si la historia se repite, es lo mismo que hicieron en Siria: acusar al enemigo de lo que pretendes hacer tú. ¿Por qué biolabs, si nunca se mencionaron antes de la invasión y ni siquiera durante la primera quincena de la invasión?



El ministerio de propaganda ruso lleva desde febrero intentando conseguir un tema que le permita atraer a ciertos sectores occidentales, y sobre todo dividir a occidente para evitar el apoyo explícito. Al principio lo intentaron con lo que de Zelenskyy era un nazi drogadicto, que si limpieza étnica... lo que ya sabemos. Pero no conseguían nada porque el espantajo se caía al momento. De repente, lo de los biolabs prendió bien: serían instalaciones pagadas por Biden, Epstein y Fauci, con lo cual ya tenían el enemigo "común": los de siempre se convencieron en 24 horas de que, incluso con cero pruebas, Ucrania está hasta los topes de biolabs _creando patógenos que distinguen rusos de ucranianos_. Es tan ridículo que da asco leerlo, pero parece que han conseguido prender esa mecha.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Un convoy Stryker blindado de lo que se presume es el equipo de combate de la Brigada Stryker 81 de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de EE. UU. actualmente desplegado en Polonia fue visto hoy cerca del cruce fronterizo de Bobrowniki - Bierestowica entre Polonia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> En la configuración organica del estado español (entiendaseme bien, no el en sentido en el que lo dicen los indepes, sino en el sentido de armadura institucional de un estado) hay dos grandes agujeros negros que para ser un pais serio deberiamos corregir. La diplomacia y el ejercito. Ambos son cuerpos endogamicos reluctantes altamente a la meritocracia donde los mismos apellidos se repiten generación tras generación tras generación y nos podemos remontar a las guerras napoleonicas.
> 
> Los militares y diplomaticos españoles SON UNOS MEMBRILLOS, unos pijos de esos de los que se pinesan que el pais es suyo por derecho de cuna, ademas de mas fachas que San Patrás. . Con honrrosas excepciones claro. Si quisieramos hacer de españa un pàis como dios manda una de las primeras cosas que deberiamos hacer es romper estas endogamias y que gente verdaderamente con vocación y capacidad contribuyeran a hacer pais.



Hoy es más fácil entrar a las academias militares que nunca, se va con nota EVAU además de las pruebitas específicas físicas o de inglés, pero para nada es como policía o guardia civil donde hay una "entrevista personal" en la que en base a criterios totalmente subjetivos te pueden dar el visto bueno o lo contrario.

Sobre que sean fachas, para nada. Oficiales todos PPSOEros, suboficiales algo ya más VOXeros. Entre la tropa sí hay más fachas pero se cansan pronto; el que tiene ideales y ve que en lugar de mandarle a Ceuta o Melilla a defender las fronteras, le mandan a Letonia a usar mascarilla en la nieve, ya sabe que el ejército no es su sitio.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un convoy Stryker blindado de lo que se presume es el equipo de combate de la Brigada Stryker 81 de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de EE. UU. actualmente desplegado en Polonia fue visto hoy cerca del cruce fronterizo de Bobrowniki - Bierestowica entre Polonia y Bielorrusia.



Aviso a la novia de Putin.
A ver lo que haces que estamos por aquí


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Aviso a la novia de Putin.
> A ver lo que haces que estamos por aquí



Supongo que los usanos ya tienen en centroeuropa los F22, los A10 y los Apaches, que son con los que ganan las guerras.


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La propaganda Rusa va a tope con los inventos de "biolabs":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En eso consiste parte de la doctrina de guerra híbrida. Desestabilizar y polarizar la sociedad del enemigo. Y aquí estamos en una plataforma que sirve para ese fin.


----------



## favelados (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que los usanos ya tienen en centroeuropa los F22, los A10 y los Apaches, que son con los que ganan las guerras.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un convoy Stryker blindado de lo que se presume es el equipo de combate de la Brigada Stryker 81 de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de EE. UU. actualmente desplegado en Polonia fue visto hoy cerca del cruce fronterizo de Bobrowniki - Bierestowica entre Polonia y Bielorrusia.



Hay más sensores en un bicho de estos que en un cuerpo de ejército ruski.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Cada noche, los pilotos ucranianos como Andriy merodean en un hangar de aviones no revelado, esperando, esperando, hasta que la tensión se rompe con una orden gritada de una sola palabra: “¡Aire!”

Andriy se apresura a subir a su Su-27 supersónico y se dirige apresuradamente a la pista de aterrizaje para despegar lo antes posible. Despega tan rápido que aún no sabe cuál es su misión para la noche, aunque el panorama general es siempre el mismo: llevar la lucha a una Fuerza Aérea rusa que es enormemente superior en número pero que hasta ahora no ha logrado ganar el control de los cielos de Ucrania.

“No hago ningún control”, dice Andriy, un piloto de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana al que, como condición para conceder una entrevista, se le permitió no dar su apellido ni su rango. “Simplemente despego”.






Aire Noticias 
*Cómo la fuerza aérea ucraniana, superada por las armas, se defiende de los aviones rusos.*
23 marzo, 2022 Redacción 374 Views  0 comentarios Estados Unidos, Fuerza Aérea, Rusia, Su-27 Flanker, Su-30, TB2 Bayraktar, Ucrania, Zelensky

compartir
tweet
compartir
compartir
compartir
mail
Cada noche, los pilotos ucranianos como Andriy merodean en un hangar de aviones no revelado, esperando, esperando, hasta que la tensión se rompe con una orden gritada de una sola palabra: “¡Aire!”
Andriy se apresura a subir a su Su-27 supersónico y se dirige apresuradamente a la pista de aterrizaje para despegar lo antes posible. Despega tan rápido que aún no sabe cuál es su misión para la noche, aunque el panorama general es siempre el mismo: llevar la lucha a una Fuerza Aérea rusa que es enormemente superior en número pero que hasta ahora no ha logrado ganar el control de los cielos de Ucrania.
“No hago ningún control”, dice Andriy, un piloto de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana al que, como condición para conceder una entrevista, se le permitió no dar su apellido ni su rango. “Simplemente despego”.





Tras casi un mes de combates, una de las mayores sorpresas de la guerra en Ucrania es que Rusia no ha logrado derrotar a la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana. Los analistas militares esperaban que las fuerzas rusas destruyeran o paralizaran rápidamente las defensas aéreas y los aviones militares ucranianos, pero nada de eso ha ocurrido. En lugar de ello, los combates aéreos al estilo de Top Gun, poco frecuentes en la guerra moderna, se desarrollan ahora sobre el país.
“Cada vez que vuelo, es para un combate real”, afirma Andriy, que tiene 25 años y ha volado en 10 misiones en la guerra. “En todos los combates con aviones rusos no hay igualdad. Siempre tienen cinco veces más aviones en el aire”.
El éxito de los pilotos ucranianos ha ayudado a proteger a los soldados ucranianos en tierra y ha evitado un mayor bombardeo en las ciudades, ya que los pilotos han interceptado algunos misiles de crucero rusos. Los funcionarios ucranianos también dicen que los militares del país han derribado 97 aviones rusos de ala fija. Esta cifra no ha podido ser verificada, pero los restos arrugados de los cazas rusos se han estrellado en ríos, campos y casas.
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha apelado en repetidas ocasiones a los gobiernos occidentales para que repongan las Fuerzas Aéreas Ucranianas y ha pedido a la OTAN que imponga una zona de exclusión aérea sobre el país, una medida que los líderes occidentales se han negado a tomar hasta ahora. Eslovaquia y Polonia han estudiado la posibilidad de enviar aviones de combate MiG-29, que los pilotos ucranianos podrían pilotar con un mínimo de formación adicional, pero de momento no se ha realizado ninguna transferencia.

“Las tropas rusas ya han disparado cerca de 1.000 misiles contra Ucrania, e innumerables bombas”, dijo Zelensky en un discurso en vídeo ante el Congreso el 21 de marzo, pidiendo más aviones. “Y ustedes saben que existen, y los tienen, pero están en la tierra, no en Ucrania, en el cielo ucraniano”.

Deptula dijo que el traslado de estos aviones a Ucrania es fundamental. “Sin reabastecimiento”, dijo, “se quedarán sin aviones antes de quedarse sin pilotos”.

Los drones sin piloto también son una herramienta en el arsenal militar ucraniano, pero no en la batalla por el control del espacio aéreo. Ucrania vuela un dron armado de fabricación turca, el Bayraktar TB-2, un avión de hélice que es letalmente eficaz para destruir tanques o piezas de artillería en tierra, pero que no puede alcanzar objetivos en el aire. Si las defensas aéreas ucranianas fallan, los aviones rusos podrían alcanzarlos fácilmente.

Como en otros aspectos del esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania, los voluntarios desempeñan un papel en las batallas aéreas. Una red de voluntarios vigila y escucha los aviones rusos, comunicando las coordenadas y la velocidad y altitud estimadas. Otros pilotos privados ucranianos han retirado de sus aviones equipos de navegación civil actualizados y los han entregado a las fuerzas aéreas, por si pueden ser útiles.

El combate aire-aire ha sido poco frecuente en la guerra moderna, con sólo ejemplos aislados en las últimas décadas. Los pilotos estadounidenses, por ejemplo, no han realizado grandes combates aéreos desde la primera guerra de Irak en 1991. Desde entonces, los cazas estadounidenses sólo han participado en dos casos de combate aire-aire, una vez en los Balcanes y otra en Siria, según asegura Deptula.

En el cielo nocturno, Andriy dice que se basa en los instrumentos para discernir las posiciones de los aviones enemigos, que según él siempre están presentes. Ha derribado aviones rusos, pero no se le permitió decir cuántos ni de qué tipo. Dijo que su sistema de puntería puede disparar a aviones que se encuentran a unas decenas de kilómetros de distancia.

“La mayoría de las veces tengo tareas de golpear objetivos aéreos, de interceptar aviones enemigos”, señala. “Espero a que el misil se fije en mi objetivo. Después pulso el fuego”.

Cuando derriba un avión ruso, dice, “me alegro de que ese avión no vuelva a bombardear mis pacíficas ciudades”. Y como vemos en la práctica, eso es exactamente lo que hacen los aviones rusos”.

La mayor parte de los combates aéreos en Ucrania han sido nocturnos, ya que los aviones rusos atacan en la oscuridad, cuando son menos vulnerables a las defensas aéreas. En los combates aéreos sobre Ucrania, dice Andriy, los rusos han volado con una serie de modernos aviones Sukhoi, como el Su-30, el Su-34 y el Su-35.

“He tenido situaciones en las que me acercaba a un avión ruso a una distancia lo suficientemente cercana como para apuntar y disparar”. “Ya podía detectarlo, pero estaba esperando a que mi misil se fijara, mientras que al mismo tiempo desde tierra me decían que ya me habían disparado un misil”.

Cuenta que maniobró su avión a través de una serie de bajadas y subidas extremas con el fin de agotar las reservas de combustible de los misiles que venían tras él. “El tiempo que tengo para salvarme depende de la distancia a la que me dispararon el misil y del tipo de misil”, indica.

Andriy se graduó en la Escuela de la Fuerza Aérea de Kharkiv tras decidir ser piloto cuando era adolescente. “Ni yo ni mis amigos pensamos nunca que tendríamos que enfrentarnos a una guerra de verdad”.

Andriy ha trasladado a su esposa a una zona más segura de Ucrania, pero ella no ha abandonado el país, dijo. Pasa sus días tejiendo redes de camuflaje caseras para el ejército ucraniano. Nunca avisa a los miembros de su familia cuando va a estar de servicio, dice, y sólo llama cuando regresa de un vuelo nocturno.

“Sólo tengo que usar mis habilidades para ganar”. “Mis habilidades son mejores que las de los rusos. Pero, por otro lado, muchos de mis amigos, e incluso los que tienen más experiencia que yo, ya están muertos.”

_The New York Times









Cómo la fuerza aérea ucraniana, superada por las armas, se defiende de los aviones rusos. – Galaxia Militar


Cada noche, los pilotos ucranianos como Andriy merodean en un hangar de aviones no revelado, esperando, esperando, hasta que la




galaxiamilitar.es




_


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo más brutal no lo han traducido! Lo ha traducido alguien de reddit. *Llevan 5 días con sus muertos a cuestas!* Porque no hay logística para llevárselos. Lo dice en código con un número "200" no se qué, que al parecer es un código que usan los rusos.
> 
> Luego me parece que un soldado pidió chalecos antibalas y tal y su comandante o lo que fuera le dijo "Se fuerte".





hombre, les han llovido bombas de las suyas, que ya no sé qué es peor

pero parece que no les dan ni calcetines y deben de estar teniendo congelación en las extremidades y tal

eso no es un ejército, ni el de pancho villa era así


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por motivos que no vienen a cuento tengo interes (academico) en estos temas, no soy un experto pero he visto muchisimos videos de "survival" y "bushcraft" de esos piraos que se van a pasar la noche a -20 grados en el monte de alaska etc
> 
> basicamente hay dos tipos
> 
> ...



esto me recuerda a la peli esa de el renacido, que el pavo se pasa media peli en el agua y en la nieve
me podría creer lo del oso y tal, pero que no se le congelase nada, no

me puso de muy mala leche, la verdad

imagino que los guionistas son de california o algo así, porque cualquiera que haya vivido un poco en regiones con heladas desde noviembre, sabe de sobra lo que es mojarse cuando hiela y aunque estés seco, con el frío no se juega


----------



## keylargof (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso es tu opinión. Yo creo que a la larga la técnica del desgaste acabará con más ciudades ucranianas destruidas, amén de civiles inocentes. Y esto está en manos de Zelensky. Ha decidido seguir con el baile, pues Rusia seguirá con la ofensiva.



En manos de Zelensky? Eso es como decir que parar las atrocidades de Vietnam estaba en manos de los vietnamitas.

Creo que nunca he conocido a nadie de tu catadura moral. Me produces lástima, debe ser una auténtica putada estar tan podrido


----------



## At4008 (23 Mar 2022)

A Rusia se le empieza a hacer demasiado larga la guerra. Lavrov dice que los americanos tienen la culpa de que las negociaciones con Ukrania no progresen.









Russia accuses United States of hindering peace talks with Ukraine


The talks are tough, the Ukrainian side constantly changes its position. Its hard to avoid the impression that our American colleagues are holding their hand. U.S. apparently wants to keep us in a state of military action as long as possible, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov told students...




www.anews.com.tr


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La propaganda Rusa va a tope con los inventos de "biolabs":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí se mencionaron antes de la invasión, aquí un par de ejemplos en Newsweek de 2021 y 2020: 








Vladimir Putin's adviser says U.S. is developing biological weapons near Russia


Nikolai Patrushev told Kommersant that the U.S. has labs by Russian and Chinese borders "reminiscent of Fort Detrick in Maryland."




www.newsweek.com












China and Russia unite to condemn "hazardous" American laboratories in former Soviet states


China and the U.S. are currently locked in a PR war over the coronavirus pandemic, with each nation blaming the other for its worldwide spread.




www.newsweek.com





Y la machacona con las armas biológicas/laboratorios comenzó realmente el día de la invasión, de una forma así: RECOPILATORIO OFICIAL DE FAKE NEWS DE LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA

Inicialmente fue ligera, pero cogió mucho tirón a las 2 semanas, porque debió de ser lo que vieron que tenía más aceptación o que coló más, porque el resto de patochadas apenas calaron en comparación (armas nucleares ucranianas, genocidio...)

La estrategia que usan es la misma que en Siria:
-Atribuir montajes de ataques químicos o provocaciones químicas a grupos extremistas (en Siria lo atribuyen a Hayat Tahrir al-Sham y en Ucrania al Batallón Azov)
-Nunca presentar pruebas de nada.
-Repetirlo cada poco tiempo, por si pasa algo, así ya pueden decir: lo avisamos, que pasaría algo...


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> A Rusia se le empieza a hacer demasiado larga la guerra. Lavrov dice que los americanos tienen la culpa de que las negociaciones con Ukrania no progresen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de esta mafia rusa no tiene nombre.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí se mencionaron antes de la invasión, aquí un par de ejemplos en Newsweek de 2021 y 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dijeron más o menos lo mismo sobre Georgia en el 2018:


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

80 proyectiles al día contra Járkov, la gran ciudad rusófona de Ucrania


En una morgue se apila un millar de cadáveres y ya no quedan bolsas para los cuerpos. Las fuerzas rusas ahondan en la destrucción de la urbe, la más asediada en la guerra después de Mariupol




elpais.com


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos acusados de espionaje


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Alemania impondrá embargo sobre #Russia petróleo y gas. Mejor tarde que nunca. ¡Gracias por despertar!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Los drones kamikazes rusos, no funcionan


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> A Rusia se le empieza a hacer demasiado larga la guerra. Lavrov dice que los americanos tienen la culpa de que las negociaciones con Ukrania no progresen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo genio el Lavrov...

Pos claro que a los USA les interesa que esto vaya para largo

Cada dia que pasa los rusos estan en peor posicion negociadora, perdidas de soldados y material, sanciones a tope... el fin de la amenaza rusa para los proximos 50 años

Y sin poner ni un muerto, solo hardware ,inteligencia y dinero, de lo que les sobra


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Piloto ruso abatido


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

“Parece que ahora Putin se está enfadando… por el origen de la inteligencia estadounidense sobre la invasión, y por qué la inteligencia estadounidense era tan buena antes de la invasión, y por qué los estadounidenses sabían tantas cosas sobre lo que se avecinaba”.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

En el sur, al enemigo no se le permitió ingresar a los asentamientos. Tanque ruso destruido T-72B, BTR-82A y BMP-3. El equipo estaba destinado a fortalecer una de las unidades del ejército ruso, y salió un "saludo ardiente". ¡Gloria a Ucrania, victoria para nosotros!


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Piloto ruso abatido




Otro comandante menos, estos son más difíciles de sustituir que los propios aviones.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Piloto ruso abatido



Lo han ejecutado


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo han ejecutado



Tengo la sensacion de que tienen que volar tan bajo que en caso de derribo y saltan en paracaídas ni se les abre


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Da igual aunque los embolsen y los ganen direis que es fake y propaganda.. teneis el mismo disco rallado todos.
> 
> Creo que la mayoria que estamos en este hilo creemos que la parte debil es Ucrania , pero tampoco nos imaginabamos las carencias y debilidades de Rusia y que demuestra que todo ha sido propaganda y que es un ejercito corrompido y muchos creemos que al final, a no ser que reciba mas ayuda externa, los ucranianos seran derrotados.. pero mola ver morir y caer rusos y ver que todo su ejercito es un enorme bluff



Pues a mi no me mola un pelo... insisto, porque va a provocar inestabilidad, porque son vidas, de gente que ha ido engañada, etc.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que tienen que volar tan bajo que en caso de derribo y saltan en paracaídas ni se les abre



tiene aparentemente un disparo encima del ojo


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La inteligencia estadounidense estaba totalmente engañada sobre las verdaderas capacidades militares de Rusia, pero no como nos hacéis creer por aquí, jodidos otanistas, porque las sobrestimaron; todo lo contrario: porque las subestimaron. Los rusos tiene misiles hipersónicos a punta pala:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995370
> 
> ...



Tanto rollo con los hipersonicos... y me dio por mirar, y el perkins americano es Match 8... vamos... parecido... pero solo puede llevar como mínimo carga nuclear táctica.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> En manos de Zelensky? Eso es como decir que parar las atrocidades de Vietnam estaba en manos de los vietnamitas.
> 
> Creo que nunca he conocido a nadie de tu catadura moral. Me produces lástima, debe ser una auténtica putada estar tan podrido



Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.

Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Cual mapa dices, ese que sale una ofensiva desde Trasnistria? ese en el que sale rayado en rojo Lvov porque ha caido un misil allí? Mira, que trateis de colar propaganda es hasta normal, ahora bien que tomeis a la gente pos imbecil eso no, macho.



Mírate un mapa British y uno ruso, en ambos hay un avance claro ruso. Estáis negando la evidencia solo para seguir con el autoengaño de que ucrania resiste.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Tanto rollo con los hipersonicos... y me dio por mirar, y el perkins americano es Match 8... vamos... parecido... pero solo puede llevar como mínimo carga nuclear táctica.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pero los ruskis además seguro que tienen muchos más: fijo que ya nos lo explicará Khukoz en una de sus próximas entregas.


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mírate un mapa British y uno ruso, en ambos hay un avance claro ruso. Estáis negando la evidencia solo para seguir con el autoengaño de que ucrania resiste.



Joder, que tonto eres redios.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



A lo mejor también lo hace para que su país no deje de existir o al menos para que su país no quede reducido a la mitad.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Pueden avanzar por carretera todo lo que quieras, eso no significa conquista sobre todo si no han limpiado su retaguardia q es por donde les estan zumbando



Sigue leyendo propaganda comunista rojillo


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mírate un mapa British y uno ruso, en ambos hay un avance claro ruso. Estáis negando la evidencia solo para seguir con el autoengaño de que ucrania resiste.



En los mapas que presentan medios occidentales ya hace casi dos semanas que apenas hay avances rusos.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si LA HORDA invade tu país, si lo arrasa es tu culpa por no rendirte, me reiría si no estuvieras justificando un genocidio europeo por HORDAS CRIMINALES TURCOASIÁTICAS



Pero no habíamos quedado con que el genocidio lo está realizando el ejército ukro contra los soldados rusos?

La ONU dice que las víctimas civiles no llegan a mil, que serán más por supuesto. Pero si las comparamos con los muertos militares de ambos bandos son pocas.


----------



## Ricohombre (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Pero de verdad ¿Qué tenéis en la cabeza? 

Los ucranianos No tienen ninguna obligación de rendirse, al contrario. Y si no lo hacen será porque que consideran que están luchando por algo que merece la pena. ¿Cómo tenéis los santos cojones de pedirle a una nación agredida que se rinda contra otra que la quiere someter? 

Os creéis muy disidentes y muy antiotan y no os parais a pensar lo mas simple. Para los ucranianos, esta es una guerra en la que defienden su casa, les da igual que con ellos esten los gays, Soros o los Rotschild.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Eso depende de la cultura del honor de cada sitio. En la España de 1808 el honor exigía pelear contra la maquinaria de Napoleón, en Afganistán en 2001 contra la de EEUU. Por lo que he visto de Ucrania en 2022, el honor exige pelear, y más pudiendo sacar a mujeres, ancianos y niños del país.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Rusia podía haber hecho las cosas de otra manera por la vía diplomática. Si su pretensión era ser clave en el tablero mundial y pretendía ejercer una posición de liderazgo entre los antiguos integrantes de la URSS debería haberlo hecho de otra manera. Ahora se van a joder, pues la jugada maestra se les ha vuelto en contra hasta un nivel que ni siquiera sospechan. A la vuelta de la esquina les espera la miseria y el ostracismo internacional. Sus nuevos aliados ya sabemos quienes serán y en qué moneda les van a pagar. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, que seguro que no merecen ciertos males.
> 
> Y te voy a decir algo. No me mola un pelo la puta agenda 2030 y no la quiero ni en pintura, pero si la alternativa a esa mierda son Putin y su horda, me quedo con la puta agenda 2030. Lo tengo clarinete, majo.



Si, estoy bastante de acuerdo. Me quede flipado cuando Putin estaba rodeando Kiev por el norte. Cuando invadió Rusia creí que solo iba a por el donbass. Por eso pienso que que los que defienden que esto era una operación rápida para conquistar ucrania en dos días están muy equivocados. Hay más objetivos de putin que desconocemos.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor también lo hace para que su país no deje de existir o al menos para que su país no quede reducido a la mitad.



A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto del país a una guerra carísima en términos civiles?


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En los mapas que presentan medios occidentales ya hace casi dos semanas que apenas hay avances rusos.



A nivel global si, ha habido cierto estancamiento. Pero en el sur ha habido muchos avances.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Sobre los objetivos de Baldomero, creo que hay dos cosas

- Morder todo lo que puedas sabiendo cuánto te hace falta para no quedarte con hambre, en este caso podría ser Donbass y Mar de Azov. Eso es coherente, dejas el resto del país a su rollo pero has ganado territorio, recursos, etc. Que luego te quedas más, pues mejor aún, pero los mínimos son ésos.

- Alejamiento de la realidad, queda muy lejos la época en la que el Baldomero curraba como agente del KGB sobre el terreno en Dresde y otras zonas de Alemania Oriental. Ahorita tiene que fiarse de lo que le cuenten, y lo que le cuentan a un tirano -Putin lo es, en algunas cosas para bien y en otras para mal- siempre es adulador. Nadie quiere "ser el próximo".

Le habrán dicho que los mínimos se consiguen dando un paseo y que a partir de ahí, todo es soñar, y Baldomero habrá gritado en su cabeza DAVAI POYEDEM V BERLIN!


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo han ejecutado



Me da que el asiento eyector pega tl ostias de G, que como no sea la eyección hacia arriba, el cuello, clavícula se les jode directamente.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Pero de verdad ¿Qué tenéis en la cabeza?
> 
> Los ucranianos No tienen ninguna obligación de rendirse, al contrario. Y si no lo hacen será porque que consideran que están luchando por algo que merece la pena. ¿Cómo tenéis los santos cojones de pedirle a una nación agredida que se rinda contra otra que la quiere someter?
> 
> Os creéis muy disidentes y muy antiotan y no os parais a pensar lo mas simple. Para los ucranianos, esta es una guerra en la que defienden su casa, les da igual que con ellos esten los gays, Soros o los Rotschild.



Pierdes de vista las exigencias de Putin. Que son el donbass, reconocimiento de Crimea y una ucrania neutral a nivel político. De verdad les merece la pena morir y perder la casa por no aceptar eso?.


----------



## pep007 (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Hostia tio, tu estas tonto u que?

Tus genialidades estan superando a las de Peter Falck, cuando tiene el rabo de su mujero metido en el culo...!!!

De verdad dices esto en serio???


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto del país a una guerra carísima en términos civiles?



¿Y a ti quién te dice que en los planes de Putin está quedarse solo Donbas y Crimea? ¿Si al final Ucrania tuviera que renunciar a prácticamente la mitad de su territorio los ucranianos que tienen que tienen que pasar a ser rusos iban a estar conformes? ¿Y si la rendición supone pasar a ser un titere de Rusia como lo es Bielorrusia? ¿Iban los ucranianos a estar conformes con eso?


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Eso depende de la cultura del honor de cada sitio. En la España de 1808 el honor exigía pelear contra la maquinaria de Napoleón, en Afganistán en 2001 contra la de EEUU. Por lo que he visto de Ucrania en 2022, el honor exige pelear, y más pudiendo sacar a mujeres, ancianos y niños del país.



Y porque hay generaciones de ucranianos que llevan mamando ultranacionalismo desde que nacieron....


----------



## geral (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto del país a una guerra carísima en términos civiles?
> [/CITA]
> 
> 
> Eso es lo que dijo Chamberlain a los ingleses: que mejor rendirse y negociar la paz porque era imposible ganar a Hitler. Ya sabes como acabó todo.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.




Igual que la Alemania nazi. Los Aliados fueron unos irresponsables por no negociar un alto el fuego.


Palabra de McNulty. Te alabamos, Oh McNulty.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y porque hay generaciones de ucranianos que llevan mamando ultranacionalismo desde que nacieron....



Normal, sus padres en 1991 votaron abrumadoramente por irse de Rusia, así que les han educado así.


----------



## geral (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y a ti quién te dice que en los planes de Putin está quedarse solo Donbas y Crimea? ¿Si al final Ucrania tuviera que renunciar a prácticamente la mitad de su territorio los ucranianos que tienen que tienen que pasar a ser rusos iban a estar conformes? ¿Y si la rendición supone pasar a ser un titere de Rusia como lo es Bielorrusia? ¿Iban los ucranianos a estar conformes con eso?
> [/CITA]
> jarkov es una ciudad rusohablante. Ni siquiera han podido ocupar esa ciudad, que se supone que sería la capital de la ucrania rusa. La mayor parte de los ucranianos rusohablantes no quieren ser parte de Rusia. La adhesión a la UE tenía más de un 70% de personas a favor ANTES de la guerra. Imagina ahora que Putin los está masacrando.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Se llama defenderte cuando te atacan.
A estas alturas ya no espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Por cierto anécdotas de Putin para que veáis con quién nos jugamos los cuartos. Esto llega por parte de la ex novia rusa de un familiar.

El hombre este era un macarra ya desde pequeño. Familia pobre y tal. Resulta que en la URSS había una lotería nacional y jugaba todo dios. Y resulta que una vez ganó la familia de Putin... y en vez de hacer algo para la familia los padres le regalaron un coche al Vladimir. Era el único estudiante con coche y el más chulo del barrio. Solo le interesaba la pasta.

Al parecer luego estaba en un ayuntamiento cuando empezaron a quedarse con cosas y este era un conseguidor nato, un corrupto de tres pares de cojones. Se llevaba mordida de todo y empezó a medrar. Ni KGB ni ostias, quería pasta.

Luego Yeltsin se lo llevó como cortafuegos de la corrupción de su gobierno. Era el parapeto, el conseguidor. El villarejo de Rusia. 

Y de ahí hasta aquí.

Ni servidor a la patria, ni buen gestor, ni héroe... UN CHORIZO es lo que ha sido siempre.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto del país a una guerra carísima en términos civiles?




¿Por qué no harían eso los vietnamitas del norte?

Que tontos fueron por no rendirse, ¿a que sí?






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y a ti quién te dice que en los planes de Putin está quedarse solo Donbas y Crimea? ¿Si al final Ucrania tuviera que renunciar a prácticamente la mitad de su territorio los ucranianos que tienen que tienen que pasar a ser rusos iban a estar conformes? ¿Y si la rendición supone pasar a ser un titere de Rusia como lo es Bielorrusia? ¿Iban los ucranianos a estar conformes con eso?



Porque fue la oferta que hizo Putin a zelensky en las últimas negociaciones.

Es que puede que pase eso que dices, como no se rindan los rusos se van a quedar con más territorio aún. Los ukros que no estén conformes se verían a obligados a irse al oeste, que es lo que está pasando ya en ciudades controladas por Rusia.

Putin pide una ucrania neutral es decir, un títere que no sea ni ruso ni Yankee. Me parece justo la verdad.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

¿?¿?

Kremlin????


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Joder, y luego Stalingrado, leningrado,etc te las ponen como actos heroicos. 

Resistir los míos, a pesar de perder 20-30 millones. Pero si osea, atacó, no os resistais coño.


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Dije antes que los Chechenos esos solo son un arma de terror psicológico de Kadyrov que puso al servicio de Putler siempre se les ve "Musculosos y frescos" - Full cargados sin señal alguna de agotamiento de combate barbas intactas sin nada de polvo, lo de esos Chechenos es torturar, violar, saquear un batallón de fusileros ordinario ruso es mejor militarmente hablando, en el vídeo del edificio es algo montado ya la zona ha sido "Asegurada" por los rusos, Kadyrov no quiere muertos en sus filas y por eso nunca se exponen, ellos van en el segundo o tercer escalón de avance ya para saquear
> 
> Es por eso que por días los mostraban una y otra vez y nunca se les veía entrar en combate toda guerra se basa en el engaño y no todos se dejan engañar y ven la estrategia psicológica del contrario
> 
> ...



Pues palmaron como chinches los primeros días... no se yo ehhh.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

No sabemos nada del noroeste de Kiev desde esto y me perturba:


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Es que es eso, a Ucrania no le queda otra salida más que ésa. Que por cierto hubiera sido la más favorable a sus intereses REALES.

Firmamos papelito de que no entramos en la OTAN, nos desarmamos y mientras presionamos diplomáticamente a Rusia para que se largue del país y recuperemos la normalidad cuanto antes. A lo largo de la historia los "invasores" tarde o temprano acaban marchándose del país, la diferencia entre los que se dan cuenta a las primeras de cambio y los que se defienden con uñas y dientes estriba en destrozar más o destrozar menos el país.

Chigrinsky todavía está a tiempo de salvar más de medio país del caos y destrucción que puede suponer seguir poniendo los huevos encima de la mesa en un conflicto que tienen perdido desde el minuto 0.

Lo inteligente no es llevar la destrucción vivida en Jarkov y Mariúpol a Odesa, Kiev, Leópolis y demás ciudades del este del país. Lo inteligente es llegar a un acuerdo que permita salvar a la población y a las ciudades de un futuro negrísimo del que tardarán al menos una o dos décadas en recuperarse.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Se llama defenderte cuando te atacan.
> A estas alturas ya no espero que lo entiendas.



Es muy generoso eso de defenderse. Los ucranianos en primer lugar están resistiendo como pueden. No creo que tengan ni la posibilidad de defenderse en condiciones frente al oso ruso, el cual está usando, el 20% de su poder militar.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Igual que la Alemania nazi. Los Aliados fueron unos irresponsables por no negociar un alto el fuego.
> 
> 
> Palabra de McNulty. Te alabamos, Oh McNulty.
> ...



Igualito el armamento de los nazis a los de ucrania (sic).


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Una forma de pensar bastante psicopatica, lo de Dresde y Nagasaki ya está justificado entonces. 

Ni que os hubiera regalado una dacha tito Putin, que nivel de faboysmo.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es muy generoso eso de defenderse. Los ucranianos en primer lugar están resistiendo como pueden. No creo que tengan ni la posibilidad de defenderse en condiciones frente al oso ruso, el cual está usando, el 20% de su poder militar.



Pues haría bien en usar un porcentaje mayor, a la vista de los resultados.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Me corrijo a mí mismo. Sí parece que Irpin ha sido retomado, pero eso no es suficiente. Esperemos más noticias:


----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me corrijo a mí mismo. Sí parece que Irpin ha sido retomado, pero eso no es suficiente. Esperemos más noticias:



Según Kyev independent han tomado también Hostomel y Bucha.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Es que es eso, a Ucrania no le queda otra salida más que ésa. Que por cierto hubiera sido la más favorable a sus intereses REALES.
> 
> Firmamos papelito de que no entramos en la OTAN, nos desarmamos y mientras presionamos diplomáticamente a Rusia para que se largue del país y recuperemos la normalidad cuanto antes. A lo largo de la historia los "invasores" tarde o temprano acaban marchándose del país, la diferencia entre los que se dan cuenta a las primeras de cambio y los que se defienden con uñas y dientes estriba en destrozar más o destrozar menos el país.
> 
> Chigrinsky todavía está a tiempo de salvar más de medio país del caos y destrucción que puede suponer seguir poniendo los huevos encima de la mesa en un conflicto que tienen perdido desde el minuto 0.



Cada vez estoy más convencido de que ucrania es el chivo expiatorio perfecto de la conciencia occidental, la están sacrificando en el altar del NWO.

Están destruyendo todo el país, para que luego los uropedos tengan clarísimo que el enemigo es Rusia y así justificar más gasto en defensa y recortes de todo tipo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Porque fue la oferta que hizo Putin a zelensky en las últimas negociaciones.
> 
> Es que puede que pase eso que dices, como no se rindan los rusos se van a quedar con más territorio aún. Los ukros que no estén conformes se verían a obligados a irse al oeste, que es lo que está pasando ya en ciudades controladas por Rusia.
> 
> Putin pide una ucrania neutral es decir, un títere que no sea ni ruso ni Yankee. Me parece justo la verdad.



Putin pide una Ucrania neutral porque luego sabe que la podría mangonear a su antojo. Fue lo que hizo con los territorios liberados de Georgia, con Transnistria incluso con Donbass hasta 3 días antes de la invasión: son territorios que ni siquiera la propia rusa los reconoce como independientes, territorios que en teoría serían neutrales pero que en realidad están bajo el control del Kremlin. 

Putin quiere acabar con una Ucrania independiente que no esté bajo su control, lo lleva intentando desde hace ya muchos años haciendo cosas como untar con millones a Yanukovich, desestabilizar el país invadiendo un trozo o apoyando movimiento separatistas, invadiéndolo a saco, etc. Creer que simplemente declarándote neutral y dándole a Putin el Donbas y Crimea se acabaron tus problemas con Rusia es de una terrible ingenuidad.


----------



## favelados (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero no habíamos quedado con que el genocidio lo está realizando el ejército ukro contra los soldados rusos?
> 
> La ONU dice que las víctimas civiles no llegan a mil, que serán más por supuesto. Pero si las comparamos con los muertos militares de ambos bandos son pocas.



Pero en en qué quedamos?

Hay pocas víctimas civiles (falso, la ONU habla solo de cadáveres identificados) o están
muriendo muchos civiles por culpa de Zelensky?




McNulty dijo:


> A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto



[/QUOTE]


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Una forma de pensar bastante psicopatica, lo de Dresde y Nagasaki ya está justificado entonces.
> 
> Ni que os hubiera regalado una dacha tito Putin, que nivel de faboysmo.



Que paso en el caso japonés? Al día siguiente estaban firmando la paz, porque tenían claro que la tercera bomba iba directita a Tokyo. El gobierno japonés admitió de forma responsable y fría que no podían ganar la guerra contra USA, y miraron por el interés general de su propio país.


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putin pide una Ucrania neutral porque luego sabe que la podría mangonear a su antojo. Fue lo que hizo con los territorios liberados de Georgia, con Transnistria incluso con Donbass hasta 3 días antes de la invasión: son territorios que ni siquiera la propia rusa los reconoce como independientes, territorios que en teoría serían neutrales pero que en realidad están bajo el control del Kremlin.
> 
> Putin quiere acabar con una Ucrania independiente que no esté bajo su control, lo lleva intentando desde hace ya muchos años haciendo cosas como untar con millones a Yanukovich, desestabilizar el país invadiendo un trozo o apoyando movimiento separatistas, invadiéndolo a saco, etc. Creer que simplemente declarándote neutral y dándole a Putin el Donbas y Crimea se acabaron tus problemas con Rusia es de una terrible ingenuidad.



Sí pero las películas de Marvel están muy bien en el cine.

Lo de Jarkov y Mariupol es un "paga la coca primer aviso" como la copa de un pino. Yo desde luego no seguiría el camino del conflicto porque tienen todas las de perder, empezando con que la batalla se está librando en su propio territorio. Que vale, los rusos están atascados, los rusos no avanzan, los rusos no sé qué.. pero con que se tiren así un año ya sería un desastre para Ucrania por muchos cantos de sirena que le lleguen de Europa.

Además por muchos millones que les prometa Von der Leyen desde Bruselas para la hipotética reconstrucción del país luego del dicho al hecho hay un trecho.

Yo de ser Chigrinsky iría a por un acuerdo lo menos lesivo para Ucrania desde el punto de vista territorial. Si es cierto que Putin se conformaría con Donbás y Crimea, y con recoger en la Constitución que no entrarán en una organización militar como la OTAN, no veo que les estén pidiendo nada imposible de cumplir.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que paso en el caso japonés? Al día siguiente estaban firmando la paz, porque tenían claro que la tercera bomba iba directita a Tokyo. El gobierno japonés admitió de forma responsable y fría que no podían ganar la guerra contra USA, y miraron por el interés general de su propio país.



¿Qué pasó tras los bombardeos de Londres en 1940?


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

A versi pueden quitar todas las minas después de la guerra:


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

hacen falta más tractores en Ucrania:


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Están destruyendo todo el país, para que luego los uropedos tengan clarísimo que el enemigo es Rusia y así justificar más gasto en defensa y recortes de todo tipo.



El gasto en defensa de Europa es ridículamente bajo. Precisamente gracias al NOM.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que paso en el caso japonés? Al día siguiente estaban firmando la paz, porque tenían claro que la tercera bomba iba directita a Tokyo. El gobierno japonés admitió de forma responsable y fría que no podían ganar la guerra contra USA, y miraron por el interés general de su propio país.



Claro, y eso no evita que la responsabilidad moral recaiga sobre los americanos. Fue un simple asesinato masivo y un brutal crimen de guerra. No puedes culpar a los ucranianos de defenderse y pretender que a los rusos no les queda otro remedio que bombardear hospitales.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putin pide una Ucrania neutral porque luego sabe que la podría mangonear a su antojo. Fue lo que hizo con los territorios liberados de Georgia, con Transnistria incluso con Donbass hasta 3 días antes de la invasión: son territorios que ni siquiera la propia rusa los reconoce como independientes, territorios que en teoría serían neutrales pero que en realidad están bajo el control del Kremlin.
> 
> Putin quiere acabar con una Ucrania independiente que no esté bajo su control, lo lleva intentando desde hace ya muchos años haciendo cosas como untar con millones a Yanukovich, desestabilizar el país invadiendo un trozo o apoyando movimiento separatistas, invadiéndolo a saco, etc. Creer que simplemente declarándote neutral y dándole a Putin el Donbas y Crimea se acabaron tus problemas con Rusia es de una terrible ingenuidad.



Mejor ser un títere teórico de los rusos que quedarte sin país. Este es un claro ejemplo de que el nacionalismo se paga muy caro.

Seré ingenuo pero yo creo que si se puede lograr una neutralidad en ucrania, llegando a un acuerdo de mínimos entre ambos bandos.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El gasto en defensa de Europa es ridículamente bajo. Precisamente gracias al NOM.



Pues ahora tiene la justificación perfecta dicho NOM para armarse contra rusia y contra ti, ciudadano occidental.


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿?¿?
> 
> Kremlin????



El tipo parece que lanza un cóctel molotov.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Claro, y eso no evita que la responsabilidad moral recaiga sobre los americanos. Fue un simple asesinato masivo y un brutal crimen de guerra. No puedes culpar a los ucranianos de defenderse y pretender que a los rusos no les queda otro remedio que bombardear hospitales.



Nunca he culpado de eso a los ucranianos, solo digo que es una mala estrategia para ellos a largo plazo.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Me pongo muy nervioso de emoción. Pero necesito ver unos cientos o miles de POWs para darlo por bueno :


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Igualito el armamento de los nazis a los de ucrania (sic).




Libro en llamas. 





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Yo de ser Chigrinsky iría a por un acuerdo lo menos lesivo para Ucrania desde el punto de vista territorial. Si es cierto que Putin se conformaría con Donbás y Crimea, y con recoger en la Constitución que no entrarán en una organización militar como la OTAN, no veo que les estén pidiendo nada imposible de cumplir.



Luego vuelve Putin dentro de 5 años a por Odessa y toda la franja de la costa oeste para unirla a Transnistria y con una Ucrania declarada neutral ya nadie le pasa Javelins desde Polonia. Entonces otra negociación para que no haya más muertos y le dan a Putin lo que pida en cuanto a territorios y ya tienes otra vez menos país. Y luego a lo mejor otra invasión pasados unos años, en vista de lo bien que le fue a Rusia en las dos anteriores y como los ucranianos se rinden enseguida para no tener muertos... entonces ya directamente adiós Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Todos los rojillos estos del "No pasarán!" a la mínima de cambio ya hablan de rendiciones, plagan toda clase de hilos de este subforo 


Las emboscadas parece que suceden a diario por toda la zona "controlada" por Rusia:


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Tanto rollo con los hipersonicos... y me dio por mirar, y el perkins americano es Match 8... vamos... parecido... pero solo puede llevar como mínimo carga nuclear táctica.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



yo creo que, igual que ayer con lo de los tanquecitos en la plaza roja, nos podemos poner freudianos con esto

tiene toda la pinta de que, ya que no van a presumir de "tamaño", presumen de velocidad

pero sin control, ya sabemos que la velocidad es filfa
y si los tienes que montar en aviones porque tienen un alcance cortito... pues tampoco es que estés mejorando mucho nada

hasta que no los veamos destruir un portaaviones, no nos vamos a creer nada


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Ahora resulta que la culpa es de la víctima. 
Es como si ves algún malnacido forzando a un crío y dices que la culpa de le haga daño al crío es del crío, que es la parte más débil y que no se deja.

No se puede ser más subnormal. Das asco.


----------



## Indignado (23 Mar 2022)

La propaganda rusa es mala con ganas ; Zelenski es despreciable por que en lugar de rendirse envia gente a morir pero que Putin declare una guerra a un país que no le ha hecho nada nos callamos 

Y mientrás en Polonia ...


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ahora tiene la justificación perfecta dicho NOM para armarse contra rusia y contra ti, ciudadano occidental.



¡Jaaaaajajajajajaja!
Toma ya pirueta. No, si imaginación e inventiva no te falta.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putin pide una Ucrania neutral porque luego sabe que la podría mangonear a su antojo. Fue lo que hizo con los territorios liberados de Georgia, con Transnistria incluso con Donbass hasta 3 días antes de la invasión: son territorios que ni siquiera la propia rusa los reconoce como independientes, territorios que en teoría serían neutrales pero que en realidad están bajo el control del Kremlin.
> 
> Putin quiere acabar con una Ucrania independiente que no esté bajo su control, lo lleva intentando desde hace ya muchos años haciendo cosas como untar con millones a Yanukovich, desestabilizar el país invadiendo un trozo o apoyando movimiento separatistas, invadiéndolo a saco, etc. Creer que simplemente declarándote neutral y dándole a Putin el Donbas y Crimea se acabaron tus problemas con Rusia es de una terrible ingenuidad.



No es ingenuidad, es una estrategia de desmoralización psicológica típica del comunismo. Yuri Bezmenov. No os resistais, no os defendáis, Rusia es muy fuerte y tiene armas muy poderosas. Toda resistencia es futil. Occidente es decadente y corrupta, os acabaremos destruyendo. Apuntate al lado ganador de la historia, la madre Rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ya estan metiendo sus mejores tropas, Ucrania GAME OVER


Joder, a ver si se mueren los putos rusos de aburrimiento los hijos de puta




www.burbuja.info






ELON MUSK X CYBER COMMAND US

MUSICA ESTILO : DIMITRI SPETZNAT



WAR IS REAL ( PERO ) :





MEDIOS LO EXAGERAN Y RETUERCEN PARA INTENTAR HACER DAñO PSICOLOGICO COMO INTENTO DE CONTROL A LA GENTE ( MEDIANTE CONFUSION PSICOLOGICA Y MIEDO) 










WAR IS REAL : PERO EXAGERADA Y RETORCIDA EN LOS MEDIOS PARA CREAR UN CONFLICTO EMOCIONAL DE MIEDO Y CONTROL 
Mar 22 at 16:37









QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷ https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me












Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me




Mar 22 at 16:37​
U.S. ARMY_*⭐*_
780th Military Intelligence Brigade/ELON MUSK_*‍*_

This is not a game.
The MSM is creating emotional conflict.
This destabilizes certain minds to become suspectable (misspelling) to outside control.
What you SEE is 2%.
The WAR is REAL.
These people are SICK.
WATCH THE NEWS THIS WEEK.
Q

@QSRDECODES


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nunca he culpado de eso a los ucranianos, solo digo que es una mala estrategia para ellos a largo plazo.



Pero si lo acabas de decir mariconazo, que la responsabilidad del alto el fuego la tienen los ucros.


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No es ingenuidad, es una estrategia de desmoralización psicológica típica del comunismo. Yuri Bezmenov. No os resistais, no os defendáis, Rusia es muy fuerte y tiene armas muy poderosas. Toda resistencia es futil. Occidente es decadente y corrupta, os acabaremos destruyendo. Apuntate al lado ganador de la historia, la madre Rusia.



Soy locutus de boooooorg


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

#555 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116
We are WITH YOU.
Q
with you = 121

#121 11/06/2017 > 116 < > 911








*11.6 Protection of the Population of an Occupied Territory*












@sercorimo

* #555*
*We are WITH YOU.**Q 
555*

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : 
​


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Luego vuelve Putin dentro de 5 años a por Odessa y toda la franja de la costa oeste para unirla a Transnistria y con una Ucrania declarada neutral ya nadie le pasa Javelins desde Polonia. Entonces otra negociación para que no haya más muertos y le dan a Putin lo que pida en cuanto a territorios y ya tienes otra vez menos país. Y luego a lo mejor otra invasión pasados unos años, en vista de lo bien que le fue a Rusia en las dos anteriores y como los ucranianos se rinden enseguida para no tener muertos... entonces ya directamente adiós Ucrania.



O que al títere que pongan en Kiev le hagan lo que le van a hacer a Lukashenko, ponerle encima de la mesa un tratado de integración con Rusia directamente. Si Ucrania se rinde sin lucha, "por el bien del país", Ucrania se queda asimilada a Rusia.

Y la retórica esta de tenemos que apoyar a Putin porque la OTAN es mucho peor y el Imperio americano es el Mal se cae por su propio peso. Putin se hace con Ucrania en 15 días, y la OTAN y los intereses USA en Europa se hacen tan fuertes como en 1945.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (23 Mar 2022)

Lla abrió la bolsa de Moscú?
Lla?


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> A lo largo de la historia los "invasores" tarde o temprano acaban marchándose del país [...]



Y es lo que harán. Tarde o temprano.


----------



## Poncio (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que paso en el caso japonés? Al día siguiente estaban firmando la paz, porque tenían claro que la tercera bomba iba directita a Tokyo. El gobierno japonés admitió de forma responsable y fría que no podían ganar la guerra contra USA, y miraron por el interés general de su propio país.



A los japos ya los venían "ablandando" desde Marzo del 45, el bombardeo de Tokio con bombas incendiarias se llevó puesto un cuarto de la ciudad y cascaron mas que en Hiroshima y Nagasaki juntas.


----------



## Yakuza (23 Mar 2022)

Lle


Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no sé que pasa en el ejercito español pero leer y escuchar a un oficial o exoficial español es como leer y escuchar a cualquier otra putina del foro. Luego lees y escuchas a oficiales y exoficiales norteamericanos y británicos y lo que cuentan poco tiene que ver con la realidad que nos pintan los militares Paco.



Los putinos globalistas patrios llevan denigrando al ejército español años, pero como ahora cacarean lo que quieren oir pues se fapean con ellos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay gente que de alguna manera piensa que Putin está derrotando a USA y a la OTAN en Ucrania y están salivando con el tito Putin. La realidad es que en Langley se descojonan. Todo esto perjudica a Ucrania, por supuesto, a Europa y me temo que a Rusia también, a estas alturas pase lo que pase, Rusia va a salir muy dañada de Ucrania. USA y China.. se descojonan. Y la India comprando hidrocarburos rusos con descuentos generosos y pagando con rupias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¡Jaaaaajajajajajaja!
> Toma ya pirueta. No, si imaginación e inventiva no te falta.



Los follaputis son auténticos malabaristas, algo así:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me pongo muy nervioso de emoción. Pero necesito ver unos cientos o miles de POWs para darlo por bueno :



Si no me equivoco en Irpin es donde han inundado varias zonas, lo que evita que los carros y vehiculos avancen


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El funcionario del gobierno ruso Anatoly Chubais renunció y abandonó el país, citando su oposición a la guerra de Putin en Ucrania, según fuentes de Bloomberg News. Es el funcionario de más alto nivel para romper con el Kremlin por la invasión.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

El KHAN ha dicho que a partir de ahora las compras del gas se hacen en rublos:


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y es lo que harán. Tarde o temprano.



Claro. Por eso mismo no tiene mucho sentido enrocarse y destrozar el país cuando puedes llegar a un acuerdo y recuperar cierta normalidad.

Tenemos unos dirigentes que son unos auténticos ineptos y no ven más allá de la semana que viene cuando precisamente deberían ser ellos los que vieran los conflictos a largo plazo.

Escenario 1 - aparentemente el peor según los otanistas
Rusia toma el control total de Ucrania. Al cabo de un tiempo tendrían que celebrarse elecciones para elegir representantes tanto a nivel local como estatal. Sinceramente se me hace muy difícil pensar que en aquellos territorios mayoritariamente ucranianos se pueda colocar a dedo a un representante que no sea el que quiera el pueblo o que surja algún líder que con un discurso comedido reclame la salida de Rusia del país, algo que tarde o temprano ocurriría pues ya hemos visto en invasiones americanas como la de Afganistán o Irak que no se quedan allí para siempre.

Escenario 2 - los ukras resisten parcialmente la invasión en el este y en Kiev
El conflicto se eterniza. Lo mismo que se lleva viviendo desde hace 8 años en las regiones de Donestk y Lugansk pero a lo bestia. Medio país en guerra perpetua contra la otra mitad. Bombardeos en ambas zonas civiles cada dos por tres. Algo parecido a lo que ocurre en la franja de Gaza pero en Ucrania.

Malas noticias para Rusia sí, pero también malísimas para Europa.

Escenario 3 - el mejor según los otanistas, los ukras repelen la invasión y recuperan su territorio
Probablemente incluso en este escenario los ukras no habrán recuperado ni Donestk ni Lugansk ni mucho menos Crimea. Es decir estarían incluso peor que antes del conflicto pues no solo no habrían ganado territorio sino que tendrían medio país destrozado.

Además una hipotética entrada en la OTAN después de esta guerra ya sí que nos llevaría a todos a un conflicto militar que daría miedito y en el que los nukes podrían volar de un lado a otro como si fueran flores.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Letonia, Lituania, Estonia y Polonia piden el cierre total de las carreteras para los camiones procedentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Ayuntamiento de Bucha: El ejército de Ucrania rodea las ciudades de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel cerca de Kiev. Significa que las tropas rusas al noroeste de Kiev ahora están rodeadas.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Letonia, Lituania, Estonia y Polonia piden el cierre total de las carreteras para los camiones procedentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia.



Los ex paraísos soviéticos están viendo la oportunidad de la venganza 
Polonia está cachonda


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que de alguna manera piensa que Putin está derrotando a USA y a la OTAN en Ucrania y están salivando con el tito Putin. La realidad es que en Langley se descojonan. Todo esto perjudica a Ucrania, por supuesto, a Europa y me temo que a Rusia también, a estas alturas pase lo que pase, Rusia va a salir muy dañada de Ucrania. USA y China.. se descojonan. Y la India comprando hidrocarburos rusos con descuentos generosos y pagando con rupias.



India compra 400.000 barriles, rusia vende 5 millones diarios, como lo ves?


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> India compra 400.000 barriles, rusia vende 5 millones diarios, como lo ves?



Pues que habría que ver los descuentos que les van a tener que hacer a los chinos.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

(Reuters) - Alemania dice que más suministros de misiles Strela están en camino a Ucrania luego de retrasos. Los misiles habían estado en los inventarios del antiguo ejército comunista de Alemania Oriental.

Estos alemanes son unos hijodeputa, les estan enviando material tarde y encima mierda


----------



## Indignado (23 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Los ex paraísos soviéticos están viendo la oportunidad de la venganza
> Polonia está cachonda



Polonia entrega a EEUU 28 cazas de combate para que sean utilizados por las fuerzas ucranianas


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> “Parece que ahora Putin se está enfadando… por el origen de la inteligencia estadounidense sobre la invasión, y por qué la inteligencia estadounidense era tan buena antes de la invasión, y por qué los estadounidenses sabían tantas cosas sobre lo que se avecinaba”.



Es como cuando te ponen los cuernos y eres el último en enterarte. Los usa tenían bastante más claro que putín lo que se le venía encima. Ahora el presidente de la que era la segunda potencia está enfadado como una maruja verdulera.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

fuerzas de la Resistencia en la región de Chernihiv junto con los patriotas locales destruyeron el vehículo blindado multipropósito ruso "Tiger".


----------



## favelados (23 Mar 2022)

> Escenario 1 - aparentemente el peor según los otanistas
> Rusia toma el control total de Ucrania. Al cabo de un tiempo tendrían que celebrarse elecciones para elegir representantes tanto a nivel local como estatal. Sinceramente se me hace muy difícil pensar que en aquellos territorios mayoritariamente ucranianos se pueda colocar a dedo a un representante que no sea el que quiera el pueblo o que surja algún líder que con un discurso comedido reclame la salida de Rusia del país




Claro, los rusos han invadido el país para convocar unas elecciones libres...


----------



## Toctocquienes (23 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Polonia entrega a EEUU 28 cazas de combate para que sean utilizados por las fuerzas ucranianas



Esto finalmente no ocurrió.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Lauren Witzke on Gab: 'Reddit Military LARPers are getting a reality che…'


Lauren Witzke on Gab: 'Reddit Military LARPers are getting a reality check.'




gab.com




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Esto finalmente no ocurrió.



No....que sepamos.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A veces hay que abstraerse del patriotismo infantil y ser frío en los análisis, se supone que los políticos están para eso. Que es mejor, quedarte sin dos provincias de tu país o condenar al resto del país a una guerra carísima en términos civiles?



A ti te quitan el bocadillo el lunes y en lugar de defenderte el martes le levas tu el bocata directamente y le pones unas olivas. Pues vale.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Mar 2022)

lo que parece es que


Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El KHAN ha dicho que a partir de ahora las compras del gas se hacen en rublos:




esto es una tonteria, en vez de pagar en euros por gas haces el paripe y pones los euros en el banco central ruso, este te da los rublos y tu con ellos a gazprom


como si gazprom y el gobierno ruso no fuese lo mismo

mas trabas y piedras a su tejado que se tiran


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Claro. Por eso mismo no tiene mucho sentido enrocarse y destrozar el país cuando puedes llegar a un acuerdo y recuperar cierta normalidad.
> 
> Tenemos unos dirigentes que son unos auténticos ineptos y no ven más allá de la semana que viene cuando precisamente deberían ser ellos los que vieran los conflictos a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Los ocupantes/invasores saldrán de Ukrania y volverán a su país sin necesidad de firmar nada, y por voluntad propia.
Y ahora me voy a poner yo también en plan estratega del _Risk_, con mi palillo mordisqueado en la boca.

Mariupol se convertirá en el símbolo de la conciencia ukraniana, del alma de Ukrania, en la idea que encarna la defensa del país. 
Será como el símbolo del _Réduit national_ suizo frente al régimen NS de la Alemania de Adolfo.
La defenderán hasta la última bala. Si los ukras pueden, intentarán abrir el cerco para ayudar a las fuerzas ukras que la defienden. Y si no pueden, NO habrá reproches de especial importancia al Gobierno de Ukrania. Simplemente, todo el mundo es consciente de que, en tiempo de guerra, los _delivery_ a veces no llegan a tiempo.

Me viene a la mente el famoso discurso del _Général_ Guisan al pueblo suizo:
_«Personalmente no creo sólo en la necesidad y en el deber, sino también en la posibilidad efectiva, de defendernos. Defendernos significa en este caso no sólo aguantar, sino pelear con todas nuestras fuerzas, destruir; vender nuestras vidas tan caras como sea posible.»_​


Spoiler: Literalmente



_«Persönlich glaube ich nicht nur an die Notwendigkeit und an die Pflicht, sondern auch an die wirksame Möglichkeit, uns zu verteidigen. Verteidigen heisst in diesem Falle nicht nur halten, sondern sich mit aller Kraft schlagen, zerstören; sein Leben so teuer wie möglich verkaufen.»_


Putinia perderá la guerra, perderá el relato histórico, y perderá Ukrania para siempre.
Y también hace tiempo que ha perdido cualquier tipo de credibilidad, y por tanto, no se firmará nada en los términos que pretende Putin.
Eso sí, Putinia podrá elegir lugar, fecha y hora donde vaya a firmar su retirada, y todo lo asociado con su retirada.

No queréis entender que Ukrania no sólo es otro país (=sentido de pertenecia o identidad), sino que los ukras también tienen otra "idea de país" (=lo que ellos desean para su país).


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

Si EEUU se ha negado hasta a enviar los Mig 29. En qué está defendiendo EEUU a Ucrania? Dando datos de satelite? eso también puede hacerlo Alemania y Francia. 
Cuando acabe la guerra sabremos la propaganda de uno y otro bando


----------



## Toctocquienes (23 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No....que sepamos.



Es decir, que tú crees que 28 MiG-29 han desaparecido de Polonia y han llegado a Ucrania o a Alemania y nadie se ha dado cuenta.

Un mensaje muy indicativo del CI medio de Burbuja.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> lo que parece es que
> 
> 
> esto es una tonteria, en vez de pagar en euros por gas haces el paripe y pones los euros en el banco central ruso, este te da los rublos y tu con ellos a gazprom
> ...



si no te vana vender nada en euros pues ya mejor en rublos.


----------



## favelados (23 Mar 2022)

Lo de la cesión de los aviones fue sustituido por misiles S.300 procedentes de varios países del Este... No sé si habrá llegado ya alguno


----------



## duncan (23 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>





Dr Polux dijo:


> (Reuters) - Alemania dice que más suministros de misiles Strela están en camino a Ucrania luego de retrasos. Los misiles habían estado en los inventarios del antiguo ejército comunista de Alemania Oriental.
> 
> Estos alemanes son unos hijodeputa, les estan enviando material tarde y encima mierda



No se crea, los soviéticos o cualquier fabricante si no dispone de las contramedidas que va a usar un posible enemigo (por ejemplo las bengalas que se usan contra estos misiles) usa las propias, por lo que éstos misiles o los ex soviéticos son una mala noticia para la fuerza aérea rusa, sus contramedidas no sirven de mucho contra su propio armamento.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> India compra 400.000 barriles, rusia vende 5 millones diarios, como lo ves?



Me gustaría observar las negociaciones de Rusia y la India por una mirilla respecto a este asunto:
Tenemos la estafa, el engaño, la rigidez y "por mis-santos-cojones" ruso lidiando contra el "tocapelotismo" cargante y pesado de los cagaplayas.
_Round 1! Fight!_

Esto va a ser unas risas de observar. Preveo que va a materializarse en CERO barriles vendidos.
No se pondrán de acuerdo ni en los INCOTERMS.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Los ucras dicen que han pillado uno de estos. Supongo que es el container raro que vimos ayer. 

En menos de 48 horas esto está en North Carolina siendo revisado a fondo por los usanos.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Los países "guía" de la UE lo están haciendo fatal en este tema. Deberían estar más arrimados a Polonia, los países bálticos y escandinavos.
Francia y Alemania (y otros) están renunciando a su liderazgo europeo, y luego echarán la culpa de su desidia a UK, de que "desde fuera de la UE (Brexit) está intentando desestabilizar la Unión arrimándose a Polonia".


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Los ucras pillan por Kiev soldados rusos sin identificativo de nación.

Supongo que serán fusilados inmediatamente:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Mar 2022)

Donde estan los drones kamikaze, se sabe algo?


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Donde estan los drones kamikaze, se sabe algo?



Por entregas anteriores, tarda un par de semanas el material en ser repartido.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Los ex paraísos soviéticos están viendo la oportunidad de la venganza
> Polonia está cachonda



La inflación y la escasez les pone cachondos... verdadero BDSM económico.



McNulty dijo:


> Mejor ser un títere teórico de los rusos que quedarte sin país. Este es un claro ejemplo de que el nacionalismo se paga muy caro.
> 
> Seré ingenuo pero yo creo que si se puede lograr una neutralidad en ucrania, llegando a un acuerdo de mínimos entre ambos bandos.



El cancer es el supremacismo ucraniano, los rusos y ucranianos se saben llevar y tienen mas cosas en comun que diferencias si no hay hijos de puta metiendo cizaña. El nacionalismo ucraniano lleva dando por culo desde que se salieron de la CEI y han hecho un pais irrespirable no solo para rusos, sino para todos lo que no son de raza pura: hungaros, romanos, tartaros, cosacos (que folcloricamente los usan, pero no los tragan) gitanos.

La URSS estuvo cazando guerrilleros banderistas hasta mediados de los 60 y consiguio que ucranianos y rusos convivieran. Al igual que cuando murio Tito los nacionalistas chetnick serbios y ustacha croatas volvieron y se masacraron, cuando cayo la autoridad de la URSS los nacionalistas ucranianos volvieron a reventar la convivencia.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No es ingenuidad, es una estrategia de desmoralización psicológica típica del comunismo. Yuri Bezmenov. No os resistais, no os defendáis, Rusia es muy fuerte y tiene armas muy poderosas. Toda resistencia es futil. Occidente es decadente y corrupta, os acabaremos destruyendo. Apuntate al lado ganador de la historia, la madre Rusia.



Y no solo del comunismo. Los nazis tambien aplicaban eso, de hecho les sirvio para que Francia se rindiera con el doble de ejercito que ellos. No es algo baladí, por eso la propaganda de la OTAN neutraliza esa propaganda con otra antitética: lo debiles que son los rusos, que caen como chinches, que si material viejo, que si sus soldados huyen, etc.

Lo gracioso es que la propaganda de la KGB de la guerra fria ha persistido y tenemos a los comunistas españoles apoyando a un regimen que se parece enormemente a una dictadura militarista de derechas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Me gustaría observar las negociaciones de Rusia y la India por una mirilla respecto a este asunto:
> Tenemos la estafa, el engaño, la rigidez y "por mis-santos-cojones" ruso lidiando contra el "tocapelotismo" cargante y pesado de los cagaplayas.
> _Round 1! Fight!_
> 
> ...



los indios dicen que pagan cuando llegue petroleo


----------



## Cuscarejo (23 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La inflación y la escasez les pone cachondos... verdadero BDSM económico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los ucranianos no les apetecía que los dominasen los soviéticos, simplemente.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Ya hay tantos videos de equipo destruido y rusos calcinados que es mejor poner solo ejemplos:


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

_«Miembro Mariupol. Sigo vivo»_


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Muchas fotos de equipamiento chamuscado son de los alrededores de Kiev, donde evidentemente ha habido una batalla importante:


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de expertos decían que kiev iba caer en 48 horas. Y que el ejercito ruso era brutal todo propaganda. Espero que pedro baños ya esté detenido por agente desmoralizador de la kgb. Que quería que los Ucranianos se riendieran sin luchar


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El funcionario del gobierno ruso Anatoly Chubais renunció y abandonó el país, citando su oposición a la guerra de Putin en Ucrania, según fuentes de Bloomberg News. Es el funcionario de más alto nivel para romper con el Kremlin por la invasión.



Esta es la señal que necesitamos. Una figura pública del entorno del tarado que hable en contra. No se si esta vale, pero es algo simbólico. lo que pasa es que saben que se arriesgan a que le echen polonio en el colacao.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Ampliación necrológica.

Confirmada la muerte del Coronel Nikolai Ovcharenko


Venga, seguimos para bingo mientras continúan insistiendo en el término "operación especial".
A ver, que no es que sea una guerra... ¡Que es una GUERRAZA, leñe! 
Pues nada, algunos insistirán con su estupidez _ad infinitum_.

El hilo de la "camaleónica evolución" que cagó @Pinovski no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Parece que se confirma el cerco y otras fuentes dicen que los Ucranianos ya han recuperado bucha, buchamel, irpin. Grandisima noticia. Durisimo golpe para los rusos. Ucrania ya no sólo se defiende de forma magistral. Y ahora empieza a recuperar territorio. Las fuerzas rusas empiezan a colopsar


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Muchas fuentes ucranianas confirman conquista o cerco de irpin, buchamel y bucha. Duro golpe para los rusos. Miles de tropas rusas podrían estar rodeadas. Es una noticia catastrófica para los rusos


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

que bueno:


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Ahora hasta los aldeanos van recogiendo botines:


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos a los desertores .........Mandan escuadrones para los que quieran huir y matarlos









Putin sending in 'execution squads' to kill own men if they flee Ukraine war


The shocking claims come after a string of reports of incredibly low morale amongst Russian troops after what was supposed to be a 'lightning invasion' comes towards its second month of bitter fighting




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Tambien dijo el 2º dia al ejercito ucraniano que se rindiera. 
Tambien dijo que estabamos histericos y no pensaba invadir.
Tambien dijo que se trataba de operación especial, no arrasar ciudades....
Tambien dijo.....

Al final intuyo que la ultima palabra no la dira el


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esta es la señal que necesitamos. Una figura pública del entorno del tarado que hable en contra. No se si esta vale, pero es algo simbólico. lo que pasa es que saben que se arriesgan a que le echen polonio en el colacao.



Empieza el goteo de los come-_foie-gras_es.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El gasto en defensa de Europa es ridículamente bajo. Precisamente gracias al NOM.



Esto no es del todo cierto. El gasto en defensa es bajo, porque la UE además de tener al matón USA detrás defendiéndola (con lo cual no lo ha necesitado hasta ahora), tiene el euro y el dólar, que son armas a largo plazo mucho más eficientes que las militares.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Porque fue la oferta que hizo Putin a zelensky en las últimas negociaciones.
> 
> Es que puede que pase eso que dices, como no se rindan los rusos se van a quedar con más territorio aún. Los ukros que no estén conformes se verían a obligados a irse al oeste, que es lo que está pasando ya en ciudades controladas por Rusia.
> 
> Putin pide una ucrania neutral es decir, un títere que no sea ni ruso ni Yankee. Me parece justo la verdad.



Por si no te habias dado cuenta de algo. Al loco zar ya no le cree nadie. Engaño a todos al entrar en la guerra, todos se dieron cuenta que sus 20 años de poder fueron para esta finalidad. 
Que pasa cuando no tienes ninguna confianza en alguien y habla....que no importa lo que diga. Por lo que estan HACIENDO lo posible para que caiga. Ayudando a Ucrania todo lo que se puede sin entrar en una 3www


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> lo que parece es que
> 
> 
> esto es una tonteria, en vez de pagar en euros por gas haces el paripe y pones los euros en el banco central ruso, este te da los rublos y tu con ellos a gazprom
> ...



Eso es un palo a los oligarcas. 
A la que les den los euros los han de convertir a rublos, y probablemente al precio que Putífero diga. 
Esto es bueno para el pueblo, que tendrá rublos respaldados.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Ahora resulta que la culpa es de la víctima.
> Es como si ves algún malnacido forzando a un crío y dices que la culpa de le haga daño al crío es del crío, que es la parte más débil y que no se deja.
> 
> No se puede ser más subnormal. Das asco.



Las víctimas por el hecho serlo no tiene porque estar liberadas de culpa.

El hezpañol que lleva votando toda su vida ppsoe, es al final corresponsable con el desastre de las pensiones por ejemplo. Han sido víctimas de los políticos? Han contribuido a que les rebajen las pensiones un 30%? También.

El tema no es ese, el caso es que la parte más débil tiene que saber cuando retirarse para no sufrir más daño, que pueda ser aún más catastrófico. El tema aquí es que tanto zelensky como todo occidente tienen un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se creen que solo con propaganda en twitter y sanciones se ganan guerras.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

@McNulty, en serio, tienes una berborrea que _pa' qué...._ Debes ser el puto amo de Tinder_.
Chareas_ mucho el jilo y no enlazas una mierda, y eso que dices que _«sigues mucho la propaganda o las fuentes ruskies»._
Chacho, enlaza ALGO que no sea incontinencia verbal. Sin acritud.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los indios dicen que pagan cuando llegue petroleo



Yo he trabajado con indios.... y son lo puto peor

Cuando me venian pidiendo presupuesto, los de contabilidad y legal se ponian de los nervios, primero habia que hacerles un tercer grado del copon, armarse de paciencia porque mareaban con el contrato y SIEMPRE pedir pago por adelantado, como te despistes un minuto te la juegan, no por nada, es que son asi

Al final las empresas indias que querian hacer algo, contrataban a europeos o americanos. Pero la mayoria exigian vivir en Singapur a mesa puesta, ni dios se apuntaba a mudarse al subcontinente por muy golosa que fuese la oferta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

ESTO NO ES POR RAFITA EN CONCRETO.
PERO LO QUE ACABA DE SUBIR LO ARCHI HACE SEGUN HABLAMOS




3:31 p. m. · 23 mar. 2022·Archillect 






​

gitmo196​384​64​3​





ORANGE NARANJAS ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

no siempre se cumplen y no es matematic 





#3872

To be blunt
….

GAME OVER


Q​ 
2 months ago
​ Spill The Wine








We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me







*TRUMP COMMS: Oranges = Code For High Level Gitmo Detainees*








Trump dropped three posts with 'oranges', which is code for the iconic *'orange jumpsuits' at Gitmo*. In Trump's first Tweet, he posted *SEVENTEEN ORANGES* = *188* = *HIGH LEVEL ARRESTS*. The timestamp of 1*2:19* => *219* = *ORANGE MEANS GUANTANAMO*.



Trump's second 'orange post' was of him drinking *A GLASS OF ORANGE JUICE* = *188* = *HIGH LEVEL ARRESTS* = High Level Global Elite (connecting to SEVENTEEN ORANGES = *188*). The post had *THREE ORANGES* = 135 = *GUANTANAMO BAY*, and the phrase: *SALUD PATRIOTOS* = 190 = *ORANGE CODE FOR GITMO* = DETAINED AT GUANTANAMO. The timestamp of *2:36* => *236* = *GUANTANAMO JUMPSUIT*.


Trump's third 'orange' post again had *17 orange emojis*, and the phrase: *ABSOLUTELY LOVED THOSE ORANGES, BY THE WAY* = 445 = *ORANGE JUMPSUIT FOR GUANTANAMO BAY DETAINEES*. The timestamp of *1*0:*41* => *141* = *[ORANGE = ARREST]*, confirming the solution path of Trump's 'orange' riddle.


@watn17

221.4K viewsedited 19:35

January 9

__




Media cleanse made me smile. Psaki wearing orange made me smile too.











_ _​


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¡Jaaaaajajajajajaja!
> Toma ya pirueta. No, si imaginación e inventiva no te falta.



Imaginemos que algún día hay racionamiento en hezpaña por la falta de combustible, o por huelgas varias como la que vemos hoy de transportistas (mucho más tocha), te crees que van a sacar solo a la policía para controlar el descontento social? Sacarán a militares fusil en mano para decirte que te jodas, y que sigas remando por el bien de ucrania, la democrasia, y que hay que ser solidarios con los transexuales y las lesbianas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencido de que ucrania es el chivo expiatorio perfecto de la conciencia occidental, la están sacrificando en el altar del NWO.
> 
> Están destruyendo todo el país, para que luego los uropedos tengan clarísimo que el enemigo es Rusia y así justificar más gasto en defensa y recortes de todo tipo.



Rusia ha perdido esta guerra hace ya días.
No conseguira ninguno de sus objetivos.


McNulty dijo:


> Las víctimas por el hecho serlo no tiene porque estar liberadas de culpa.
> 
> El hezpañol que lleva votando toda su vida ppsoe, es al final corresponsable con el desastre de las pensiones por ejemplo. Han sido víctimas de los políticos? Han contribuido a que les rebajen las pensiones un 30%? También.
> 
> El tema no es ese, el caso es que la parte más débil tiene que saber cuando retirarse para no sufrir más daño, que pueda ser aún más catastrófico. El tema aquí es que tanto zelensky como todo occidente tienen un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se creen que solo con propaganda en twitter y sanciones se ganan guerras.



Un gobernante serio, sabe cuando gana y cuando pierde. Esta guerra ya la perdio el loco zar hace días. No ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos, y aunque gane la guerra esos objetivos seguirian sin materializarse. Su servicio de inteligencia le dio una información que ha resultado ser erronea por lo que todo el planteamiento de base se ha ido al garete. Tras los miles de muertos, heridos, perdidas materiales lo más sensato para Rusia es abandonar y no seguir perdiendo vidas y mles de millones al dia.
Pero el insensato cegado por su nacionalismo va a llevar esto hasta las ultimas consecuencias llevandose por delante al pueblo ucraniano y al suyo si hace falta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Estás como una puta cabra



*PSAKI POSITIVO
OBAMA POSITIVO
HILLARY CLINTN POSITIVO
DIAS *




























​


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Pero si lo acabas de decir mariconazo, que la responsabilidad del alto el fuego la tienen los ucros.



Son diferentes estrategias, zelesnky/otan han elegido el no al alto el fuego. Tu piensas que es buena estrategia y yo pienso que es terrible estrategia. Veremos en el futuro quien se equivoca.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con indios.... y son lo puto peor
> 
> Cuando me venian pidiendo presupuesto, los de contabilidad y legal se ponian de los nervios, primero habia que hacerles un tercer grado del copon, armarse de paciencia porque mareaban con el contrato y SIEMPRE pedir pago por adelantado, como te despistes un minuto te la juegan, no por nada, es que son asi
> 
> Al final las empresas indias que querian hacer algo, contrataban a europeos o americanos. Pero la mayoria exigian vivir en Singapur a mesa puesta, ni dios se apuntaba a mudarse al subcontinente por muy golosa que fuese la oferta



Tengo un cliente que es una mega empresa medio india y doy fe. Son unos cabrones con pintas, siempre política. En realidad son majos, pero la presión es brutal para triunfar (si no lo haces tu lo hará otro de los 900 millones de muertos de hambre del país) y eso les lleva a putearte sin pausa de forma constante. Las medianías informáticas indias echan a todos los jefazos europeos de las plataformas de software de la empresa para que dependas de ellos, intentan chaparte cosas denunciando fallos de seguridad falsos... Vamos, una merienda de indios. Todo lo que quieren es controlarte, quitarte acceso a cosas para que tengas que pasar por ellos y así asegurarse un plato caliente de comida.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> A los japos ya los venían "ablandando" desde Marzo del 45, el bombardeo de Tokio con bombas incendiarias se llevó puesto un cuarto de la ciudad y cascaron mas que en Hiroshima y Nagasaki juntas.



Cierto, pero la carrera nuclear (Japón no llegó a desarrollar la bomba) es lo que determinó la rendición japonesa.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con indios.... y son lo puto peor
> 
> Cuando me venian pidiendo presupuesto, los de contabilidad y legal se ponian de los nervios, primero habia que hacerles un tercer grado del copon, armarse de paciencia porque mareaban con el contrato y SIEMPRE pedir pago por adelantado, como te despistes un minuto te la juegan, no por nada, es que son asi
> 
> Al final las empresas indias que querian hacer algo, contrataban a europeos o americanos. Pero la mayoria exigian vivir en Singapur a mesa puesta, ni dios se apuntaba a mudarse al subcontinente por muy golosa que fuese la oferta



Vagos, prepotentes y cuentistas. La gente de la que tengo peor opinión con que la he trabajado en el mundo. Menuda banda, vaya destrozos.montaban en SAP, cambiaban de ideas al srgundo y nos jodían los parámetros que les habíamos dicho. La subcontratación con indios es la mejor manera de saber a donde va la calidad de servicio de una empresa.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> A ti te quitan el bocadillo el lunes y en lugar de defenderte el martes le levas tu el bocata directamente y le pones unas olivas. Pues vale.



Si tengo posibilidad de salir victorioso, le intentaría arrancar la cabeza, si no (como le pasa a ucrania) es de imbéciles intentar defenderse, al final acabaré en el hospital por un bocadillo.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La inflación y la escasez les pone cachondos... verdadero BDSM económico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues claro, si son primos hermanos. Lo gracioso del tema, es que los cuñaos del hilo insultan de turcochinos (bastante racista por cierto) a los rusos (que la mayoría son eslavos como los ukros) y luego aman a los ukros cuando también son eslavos, de psiquiatra vamos.

Divide et impera. Eso hay que reconocer que los anglosajones lo han hecho de puta madre. Yo a la mayoría de ukros los doy por perdidos, son catalanes o vascos nazionalistas llevados al extremo. Tienen el cerebro completamente lavado, lo mismo pasa con los polacos. Las clases de historia en esos países deben de ser muy lol, deben de mentir sin pudor a los pobres críos en las escuelas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

PRINCE HARALD
PRESIDENTE DE ALEMANIA Y ESPOSA
POSITIVOS POR COVID 

22 Y 23 DEL 3 MARZO


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tambien dijo el 2º dia al ejercito ucraniano que se rindiera.
> Tambien dijo que estabamos histericos y no pensaba invadir.
> Tambien dijo que se trataba de operación especial, no arrasar ciudades....
> Tambien dijo.....
> ...



Hombre si quieres atacar las fronteras de un país, y encontrar 0 resistencia, lo lógico es que no avises e incluso mientas antes de entrar.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por si no te habias dado cuenta de algo. Al loco zar ya no le cree nadie. Engaño a todos al entrar en la guerra, todos se dieron cuenta que sus 20 años de poder fueron para esta finalidad.
> Que pasa cuando no tienes ninguna confianza en alguien y habla....que no importa lo que diga. Por lo que estan HACIENDO lo posible para que caiga. Ayudando a Ucrania todo lo que se puede sin entrar en una 3www



No sé, de momento en Rusia está todo bastante tranquilo, yo incluso siendo prorruso me esperaba mucho más follón dentro de rusia después de 25 días.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si tengo posibilidad de salir victorioso, le intentaría arrancar la cabeza, si no (como le pasa a ucrania) es de imbéciles intentar defenderse, al final acabaré en el hospital por un bocadillo.



También decía lo mismo arabia Saudita que tiene mejor armamento que rusia con los Yemenies y tras 7 años no han vencido a los houthies. Rusia entrara en banca rota si la guerra de alarga tipo Yemen, Iraq, o Vietnam. Muchos ejércitos inferiores han vencido a ejércitos superiores desgastandoles. Rusia se ha metido en un buen lío.No creo que puedan aguantar ni 6 meses. A Ucrania le apoyan 30 países ricos dándole armamento y todo tipo de material . Ucrania puede aguantar mucho rusia no. Como digo napoleón para la guerra se necesita " dinero y dinero"


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @McNulty, en serio, tienes una berborrea que _pa' qué...._ Debes ser el puto amo de Tinder_.
> Chareas_ mucho el jilo y no enlazas una mierda, y eso que dices que _«sigues mucho la propaganda o las fuentes ruskies»._
> Chacho, enlaza ALGO que no sea incontinencia verbal. Sin acritud.



Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra, y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido esta guerra hace ya días.
> No conseguira ninguno de sus objetivos.
> 
> Un gobernante serio, sabe cuando gana y cuando pierde. Esta guerra ya la perdio el loco zar hace días. No ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos, y aunque gane la guerra esos objetivos seguirian sin materializarse. Su servicio de inteligencia le dio una información que ha resultado ser erronea por lo que todo el planteamiento de base se ha ido al garete. Tras los miles de muertos, heridos, perdidas materiales lo más sensato para Rusia es abandonar y no seguir perdiendo vidas y mles de millones al dia.
> Pero el insensato cegado por su nacionalismo va a llevar esto hasta las ultimas consecuencias llevandose por delante al pueblo ucraniano y al suyo si hace falta



Te recuerdo que Rusia tiene ya casi controlado todo el sur de ucrania. Eso es perder la guerra? Yo creo que no.
Pues parece que Rusia no da signos de abandonar, todo lo contrario, la última semana hemos visto como ha aumentado la intensidad de los ataques.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a parar, por tanto la responsabilidad de negociar un alto el fuego siempre recae en la parte más débil, en este caso, ucrania.
> 
> Zelensky está siendo un irresponsable, mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas con tal de agradar a occidente.



Parece que Putin está poniendo más muertos encima de la mesa. No parar es responsabilidad suya, y espero que pague con su vida esta guerra y sus consecuencias, tanto para Rusia como para Ucrania.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> También decía lo mismo arabia Saudita que tiene mejor armamento que rusia con los Yemenies y tras 7 años no han vencido a los houthies. Rusia entrara en banca rota si la guerra de alarga tipo Yemen, Iraq, o Vietnam. Muchos ejércitos inferiores han vencido a ejércitos superiores desgastandoles. Rusia se ha metido en un buen lío.No creo que puedan aguantar ni 6 meses. A Ucrania le apoyan 30 países ricos dándole armamento y todo tipo de material . Ucrania puede aguantar mucho rusia no. Como digo napoleón para la guerra se necesita " dinero y dinero"



No digo que no, pero ten en cuenta que la economía y recursos de Rusia no es la de Yemen ni la de Iraq. Por no hablar que la guerra es fuera de su territorio.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra, y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.



Para enmarcarlo. Sin más.
Es que no vale la pena ni contestarlo, porque tiene que ser troleo, sí o sí.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No digo que no, pero ten en cuenta que la economía y recursos de Rusia no es la Yemen ni la de Iraq. Por no hablar que la guerra es fuera de su territorio.



Arabia saudi y eeuu tienen muchos más recursos que rusia y son más ricos con mejor armamento. Y perdieron en Yemen e iraq. Putin debería retirarse antes de ser más humillado en ucrania. No anteponer su ego que lo lleva a la autodestrucción a su pueblo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Parece que los frentes ya se han estancado. Y empieza una guerra de trincheras tipo Yemen. Los rusos han perdido su impulso inicial. Y empieza una guerra de desgaste. Esta guerra me recuerda a Yemen. Rusia ha fracasado en su 1 mes de guerra.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pierdes de vista las exigencias de Putin. Que son el donbass, reconocimiento de Crimea y una ucrania neutral a nivel político. De verdad les merece la pena morir y perder la casa por no aceptar eso?.



Ucrania ya nunca será neutral. Acabará formando parte de la UE y bajo el paraguas de la OTAN. Rusia puede prolongar la guerra lo que quiera o pueda, pero ha perdido el relato y no va a poder conquistar la paz. Podrá dejar Ucrania reducida a cenizas, pero las consecuencias serán peor para Putin y la horda.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

Brutal la óptica, estabilidad y telemetría de los drones occidentales:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Quiero recordar a los aquí presentes que se puede desear que ganen los ucranianos sin ser un follaOTAN acrítico.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Brutal la óptica, estabilidad y telemetría de los drones occidentales:



Pues hay nuevo vídeo de esos drones en acción!

Coordinación con artillería + 2 ataques directos del dron:


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que los frentes ya se han estancado. Y empieza una guerra de trincheras tipo Yemen.
> 
> Arabia saudi y eeuu tienen muchos más recursos que rusia y son más ricos con mejor armamento. Y perdieron en Yemen e iraq.



El caso de USA en Irak es más difícil. ''Perdieron'' la guerra porque salieron sin pacificar el país, eso lo compro. Pero la superioridad de USA + otan consiguió controlar casi todas las ciudades. Y durante la invasión, sacaron cantidades ingentes de petróleo de los pozo irakíes y otros recursos, probaron una brutalidad de armas nuevas etc. Fue un fracaso entre comillas. El tema de esa guerra fue más de legitimidad, se metieron básicamente para resarcirse como nación del 11S. Luego ni armas de destrucción masiva ni nada, fue una guerra de cara a la sociedad civil norteamericana, que necesitaba patriotismo militar en vena.

El principal problema de USA en Irak fue logístico, estaban a tomar por culo de la zona de guerra, y eso es insostenible. En esta guerra Rusia está al lado, las cadenas de suministros son más sencillas. En avión te plantas en 3h en ucrania desde moscú.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ucrania ya nunca será neutral. Acabará formando parte de la UE y bajo el paraguas de la OTAN. Rusia puede prolongar la guerra lo que quiera o pueda, pero ha perdido el relato y no va a poder conquistar la paz. Podrá dejar Ucrania reducida a cenizas, pero las consecuencias serán peor para Putin y la horda.



Perder la guerra en twitter no es lo mismo que perderla en el terreno. Además estáis hablando desde la perspestiva de una ucrania pasada. Hasta que punto se puede hablar de ucrania, sin crimea, sin donbass, y sin x (lo que se quiera anexionar rusia esta vez)? Realmente ya no es ucrania, es otra cosa. El primer reich de la otan o algo así.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Vagos, prepotentes y cuentistas. La gente de la que tengo peor opinión con que la he trabajado en el mundo. Menuda banda, vaya destrozos.montaban en SAP, cambiaban de ideas al srgundo y nos jodían los parámetros que les habíamos dicho. La subcontratación con indios es la mejor manera de saber a donde va la calidad de servicio de una empresa.



Perdon por el OFF TOPIC, anecdota personal


La primera empresa en que curre casi se fue a la mierda por una movida de esas

El jefe se empeño en "diversificar" metiendose a desarrollar software, y como no, que lo hiciese otra empresa suya que de casualidad la llevaba su mujer, una alcoholica con mala hostia e infulas que se creia la hostia pero no tenia ni puta idea

Tirando de favores le vendio la idea a un cliente con el que teniamos buena relacion, ellos ponian dinero para el desarrollo y se comian la hostia de ser los primeros a cambio de darles servicio gratis pa los restos...

... En fin, que la historia se lio, promesas que no se cumplian, plazos a la mierda, funcionalidades que solo existian en la mente calenturienta de la jefa... en fin que se vieron a 6 meses del plazo y tenian un monstruo con 200.000 lineas de codigo spaguetti que petaba a la minima y no hacia nada. Asi que en plan de perdidos al rio se les ocurrio subcontratar a programadores indios.

Jooder que risas, me decian los picacodigo que era un show, ver a la jefa con dos botellas de vino al coleto intentar explicarle a los indios por skype a las 3 de la madrugada de que iba aquello y que lo que les habia mandado hacer la semana pasada no solo no chutaba sino que no era lo que queria y que habian cambiado las especificaciones

Al final de los nervios se le fue la olla y contrato la hostia de programadores indios y cuando le enviaron la factura se habia pasado 10 veces del presupuesto total del proyecto

Y el jefe con dos cojones le dijo a los accionistas que eso eran lentejas y que a joderse

Ni que decir tiene que no le lograron vender el software a nadie mas y poco despues los accionistas se largaron con su dinero, palmando pasta pero contentos


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

El 80% del territorio urbano de Irpin ha sido recuperado por Ucrania


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Mar 2022)

*Nestlé detiene la producción y venta de bienes no esenciales en Rusia*
La empresa cede ante la presión de compradores, activistas y figuras políticas para suspender marcas






Nestlé cedió a la presión y detuvo la producción local y las ventas de productos no esenciales como KitKats y Nesquik en Rusia.
El grupo de alimentos y bebidas anunció esta semana que había detenido la importación y exportación de bienes no esenciales, pero dijo el miércoles que también detendría la gran mayoría de su producción local de dichos artículos, incluidos café, dulces y alimentos para mascotas. Solo continuará la producción de un número limitado de artículos esenciales, como alimentos para bebés, alimentos para uso hospitalario y algunos alimentos básicos para mascotas.

La medida se produce después de que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, llamó a Nestlé y a varias otras empresas por permanecer en Rusia después de su invasión a Ucrania . Acusó al fabricante de KitKat de no estar a la altura de su eslogan "Buena comida, buena vida", aprovechando una ola de críticas en línea de compradores, activistas, inversores y figuras políticas.
Las marcas que Nestlé ahora está suspendiendo constituyen la "gran mayoría del volumen y las ventas [antes de la guerra]" en Rusia , que ascendieron a 1.700 millones de francos suizos (£ 1.400 millones) en 2021, según la compañía.
“A medida que continúa la guerra en Ucrania, nuestras actividades en Rusia se centrarán en proporcionar alimentos esenciales, como alimentos para bebés y nutrición médica/hospitalaria, no en obtener ganancias”, dijo la compañía en un comunicado.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Los invasores intentaron avanzar hacia el área del asentamiento de Teterivske, sin embargo, debido a las fuerzas limitadas, no tuvieron éxito y se vieron obligados a retirarse". –Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Los militares de Rusia en Bucha/Hostomel/Irpin están rodeados –Ayuntamiento de Bucha


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las víctimas por el hecho serlo no tiene porque estar liberadas de culpa.
> 
> El hezpañol que lleva votando toda su vida ppsoe, es al final corresponsable con el desastre de las pensiones por ejemplo. Han sido víctimas de los políticos? Han contribuido a que les rebajen las pensiones un 30%? También.
> 
> El tema no es ese, el caso es que la parte más débil tiene que saber cuando retirarse para no sufrir más daño, que pueda ser aún más catastrófico. El tema aquí es que tanto zelensky como todo occidente tienen un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se creen que solo con propaganda en twitter y sanciones se ganan guerras.




Jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Putín en cambio no tiene ego, es más humilde que las hermanitas de los pobres.

Siga haciendo malabarismos, a pesar de sus juegos dialécticos no puede Vd. evitar entrar en paradojas y contradicciones que no se tragan más que algún fanático follaputines de su misma talla.

Del estilo de @ferrys 



¿Ya han cercado Kiev?
Los embolsadores embolsados. 

Menuda panda forman. Los demás somos subnormales y Vds. son ingenieros de las fuerzas aeroespaciales de Putín, de la NASA no, que esos son fachas.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Nestlé detiene la producción y venta de bienes no esenciales en Rusia*
> La empresa cede ante la presión de compradores, activistas y figuras políticas para suspender marcas
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia va a terminar como cuba, con chavalas vendiendose a los turistas por unos vaqueros o unos tampones

Como se dice "jinetera" en ruso?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

En represalia por la muerte del 50% de los 1.500 soldados de su 37.ª brigada de infantería rusa en #Makariv cerca de #Kyiv , un tanquero ruso con su tanque atropelló al comandante de brigada, el coronel Yuri Medvedev. Sobrevivió, pero sus piernas estaban rotas. Fuente: #Ukraine periodista R. Tsimbaliuk.
https://twitter.com/MrKovalenko/status/1506645546571862017/photo/1


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El 80% del territorio urbano de Irpin ha sido recuperado por Ucrania



Esto sí que es un golpe de moral. Significa: "Todo lo ocupado podrá ser recuperado"


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En represalia por la muerte del 50% de los 1.500 soldados de su 37.ª brigada de infantería rusa en #Makariv cerca de #Kyiv , un tanquero ruso con su tanque atropelló al comandante de brigada, el coronel Yuri Medvedev. Sobrevivió, pero sus piernas estaban rotas. Fuente: #Ukraine periodista R. Tsimbaliuk.



Esta noticia es importante por varios detalles:

- El 50% de bajas de una Brigada, estaria totalmente inoperativa, deberia de ser retirada a retaguardia y recomponerla
- La moral debe de estar por los suelos d elos rusos, vemos que tb el orden y respeto a sus mandos es inexistente


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Por cierto anécdotas de Putin para que veáis con quién nos jugamos los cuartos. Esto llega por parte de la ex novia rusa de un familiar.
> 
> El hombre este era un macarra ya desde pequeño. Familia pobre y tal. Resulta que en la URSS había una lotería nacional y jugaba todo dios. Y resulta que una vez ganó la familia de Putin... y en vez de hacer algo para la familia los padres le regalaron un coche al Vladimir. Era el único estudiante con coche y el más chulo del barrio. Solo le interesaba la pasta.
> 
> ...



ya, pero como todo buen chorizo, necesita una excusita para su choriceo

o te crees que los de la gurtel no "gestionan" mejor que los "comunijtah" y tal??

bueno, zaplana fue el único que dijo, yo estoy aquí pa forrarme... 

los macarras alemanes del reich, también pusieron múltiples excusitas para lo del latrocinio, hasta que la cosa se les fue un poco de madre y alguno, como el schindler, intentó recoger algo de cable, pero en general, se forraron todos gracias al cuento de la raza y tal


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta noticia es importante por varios detalles:
> 
> - El 50% de bajas de una Brigada, estaria totalmente inoperativa, deberia de ser retirada a retaguardia y recomponerla
> - La moral debe de estar por los suelos d elos rusos, vemos que tb el orden y respeto a sus mandos es inexistente



No me creo nada. 
El tanquista no vuelve a ver el sol sino es que lo torturan hasta despellejarlo. 
Tampoco un comandante pinta nada si la orden viene de arriba.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Quiero recordar a los aquí presentes que se puede desear que ganen los ucranianos sin ser un follaOTAN acrítico.



Yo quiero que ganen los Ucranianos y a la vez creo que España no pinta nada en la OTAN si esta no cubre Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Putín en cambio no tiene ego, es más humilde que las hermanitas de los pobres.
> 
> ...



Por el norte sí.
Subnormales no sé, pero fanatizados contra rusia yo creo que sí.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ya, pero como todo buen chorizo, necesita una excusita para su choriceo
> 
> o te crees que los de la gurtel no "gestionan" mejor que los "comunijtah" y tal??
> 
> ...



Poder y dinero, al final todo se reduce a eso

Y coños, tener acceso a coños


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ucrania ya nunca será neutral. Acabará formando parte de la UE y bajo el paraguas de la OTAN. Rusia puede prolongar la guerra lo que quiera o pueda, pero ha perdido el relato y no va a poder conquistar la paz. Podrá dejar Ucrania reducida a cenizas, pero las consecuencias serán peor para Putin y la horda.



Las exigencias de Putin ya son, se podría decir, irrelevantes, En el momento en que mintió sobre la posible invasión, llevó a cabo el acto de guerra, trató de justificarlo (si es que eso es posible) con argumentos que parecen de coña, y además fracasó no consiguiendo sus objetivos militares ni políticos y enfrentándose a una guerra de desgaste contra un país que resiste, ya lo que diga o deje de decir no vale ni cuenta para nada. Ni es creíble, ni es atendible, ni es razonable.
Le veo un negro futuro y como dije/dijimos en su momento aquí mismo, no descarto que anden reunidos para ver "qué hacen con él" todos esos de los yates y cuentas inmovilizadas.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Perder la guerra en twitter no es lo mismo que perderla en el terreno. Además estáis hablando desde la perspestiva de una ucrania pasada. Hasta que punto se puede hablar de ucrania, sin crimea, sin donbass, y sin x (lo que se quiera anexionar rusia esta vez)? Realmente ya no es ucrania, es otra cosa. El primer reich de la otan o algo así.



España sigue siendo España aunque Gibraltar esté ocupada.
Sigue intentándolo.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> España sigue siendo España aunque Gibraltar esté ocupada.
> Sigue intentándolo.



Hezpaña sin Andalucía, Galicia y Cataluña seguiría siendo Hezpaña?

Un poco forzado pero te lo compro.


----------



## ELVR (23 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los indios dicen que pagan cuando llegue petroleo



Perdón, hace tiempo que ya no estoy en ese mundillo pero me suena a un CIF o similar.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

*El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*









Lukashenko no envía tropas a Ucrania y despierta el recelo de Putin


El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto




www.larazon.es


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido esta guerra hace ya días.
> No conseguira ninguno de sus objetivos.
> 
> Un gobernante serio, sabe cuando gana y cuando pierde. Esta guerra ya la perdio el loco zar hace días. No ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos, y aunque gane la guerra esos objetivos seguirian sin materializarse. Su servicio de inteligencia le dio una información que ha resultado ser erronea por lo que todo el planteamiento de base se ha ido al garete. Tras los miles de muertos, heridos, perdidas materiales lo más sensato para Rusia es abandonar y no seguir perdiendo vidas y mles de millones al dia.
> Pero el insensato cegado por su nacionalismo va a llevar esto hasta las ultimas consecuencias llevandose por delante al pueblo ucraniano y al suyo si hace falta



El problema (para el) es que se ha atado al mastil de ese barco y ahi seguira hasta que se hunda, ya no puede cambiar de rumbo porque seria admitir que se equivoco

y eso para un narcisista psicopata es imposible


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No me creo nada.
> El tanquista no vuelve a ver el sol sino es que lo torturan hasta despellejarlo.
> Tampoco un comandante pinta nada si la orden viene de arriba.



Eso en un mundo racional no te lo discuto. Pero cuando acaba de morir el 50% de la gente con la que te relacionas y crees que el siguiente eres tú no hay pensamiento racional posible.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé, igual me equivoco, pero parece que Lugashenko se está haciendo un Franco en Hendaya.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: 7,000-15,000 #Russia |n soldados probablemente asesinados en #Ukraine , según un 
@NATO informe oficial a los reporteros bajo condición de anonimato Las pérdidas totales, incluidos heridos, capturados o desaparecidos, podrían estar en el rango de 30,000-40,000 Estimaciones basadas en #Ukraine inteligencia, observaciones


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: 7,000-15,000 #Russia |n soldados probablemente asesinados en #Ukraine , según un
> @NATO informe oficial a los reporteros bajo condición de anonimato Las pérdidas totales, incluidos heridos, capturados o desaparecidos, podrían estar en el rango de 30,000-40,000 Estimaciones basadas en #Ukraine inteligencia, observaciones



empiezan a dar por buenas estas cifras y posiblemente sean mas altas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> empiezan a dar por buenas estas cifras y posiblemente sean mas altas



Y estamos hablando de fuerzas especiales rusas


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra, y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.



Que ya.... que sí...... que lo que tú quieras, pero SIGUES SIN ENLAZAR UNA *MIERDA.
*


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por el norte sí.
> Subnormales no sé, pero fanatizados contra rusia yo creo que sí.



A ver, tontolaba. Aquí no creo que nadie esté en contra de Rusia, entiendiéndolo como el pueblo ruso, la gente común, su cultura, su idioma, sus mujeres, su literatura, su música, su ciencia, sus étnias, sus paisajes, en fin todo lo que no es el poder político. 

De lo que estamos en contra, es de que un puto enano dictador con la cara inflada de botox, cleptócrata, asesino, envenenador y ex agente de la KGB haya expoliado el país y eliminado a todos sus opositores y prensa libre para destruir una incipiente democracia y convertirla en una autocrácia por obra y gracia de Dios. No queremos un Stalin ni URSS 2.0. Ni para nosotros, ni para el pueblo ruso ni para sus vecinos ucranianos.


----------



## moncton (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: 7,000-15,000 #Russia |n soldados probablemente asesinados en #Ukraine , según un
> @NATO informe oficial a los reporteros bajo condición de anonimato Las pérdidas totales, incluidos heridos, capturados o desaparecidos, podrían estar en el rango de 30,000-40,000 Estimaciones basadas en #Ukraine inteligencia, observaciones



Pues si habian metido 200.000 soldados, estariamos hablando de un 20% de bajas en un mes...


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> empiezan a dar por buenas estas cifras y posiblemente sean mas altas



Me la voy a jugar y voy a hacer un Almeida:


- POCOS ME PARECEN -


yo creo que hay más, con todo lo que hemos visto.

Ni los ucras saben lo que hay en las morgues rusas, ni los rusos lo que abona el campo ucraniano.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Si pero lo mas grave de todo esto y como hace alusion el twitero Galileo y leva razon, son tropas TOP, las mejores que tenia rusia, que sera de las que envien de levas o las de OSetia etc?, no me extraña que Bioelorrusia se esta haciendo el remolon y no quiera enviar sus tropas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Si es que les estan pulverizando las unidades rusas

En los combates alrededor de Izyum, SE de Kharkiv, los defensores ucranianos destruyeron el 60% del personal y equipo militar de las fuerzas de invasión rusas. Esto es según el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Al no poder capturar Izyum, el enemigo no puede avanzar sobre Slovyansk.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra, y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.



Aquí nadie va contra Rusia. Se va contra el sátrapa y genocida de Putin, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sé, igual me equivoco, pero parece que Lugashenko se está haciendo un Franco en Hendaya.



Tiene toda la pinta. No deben estar pasando un buen rato los bielorrusos con todo esto. Menudo papelón les ha tocado.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sé, igual me equivoco, pero parece que Lugashenko se está haciendo un Franco en Hendaya.



A mi me huele que hace un cambio cromos en unos días. Como algunos países ya de esos que acaban en istan.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si está buena, se le perdona todo.



Si lo esta, ¿pero alguien ha nombrado a Bulgaria en toda esta guerra? Estan muy calladitos..


Kalikatres dijo:


> Los de Nestle han sido hackeados  Se niegan a cualquier cosa que afecte a rusia
> 
> Boicot a Nestlé por no retirarse del mercado ruso - Marketing Directo
> 
> ...



He visto en Twitter que anonymous ha amenazado a todas las compañias que sigan comerciando con Rusia.


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esta es la señal que necesitamos. Una figura pública del entorno del tarado que hable en contra. No se si esta vale, pero es algo simbólico. lo que pasa es que saben que se arriesgan a que le echen polonio en el colacao.



bueno, lo "fácil" es huir, lo menos fácil es plantarle cara al tipo

habría que ver si esto es señal de que hay conspiración o no para derrocar al tirano, pero si ha huido es que lo mismo les ha salido ya mal


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Aquí nadie va contra Rusia. Se va contra el sátrapa y genocida de Putin, que no es lo mismo.



  
El ass on fire eurolemming


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ACTUALIZACIÓN: Las fuerzas rusas están tratando de rodear Mykolaiv en una ofensiva hacia la ciudad portuaria de Odesa: Intel de defensa del Reino Unido Ucrania ha rechazado repetidamente las fuerzas que avanzan sobre Mykolaiv y ahora "puede y está dispuesta" a recuperar el territorio incautado por Rusia, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses.

Parece que por aqui tb les estan dando pomada a los rusos


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN: Las fuerzas rusas están tratando de rodear Mykolaiv en una ofensiva hacia la ciudad portuaria de Odesa: Intel de defensa del Reino Unido Ucrania ha rechazado repetidamente las fuerzas que avanzan sobre Mykolaiv y ahora "puede y está dispuesta" a recuperar el territorio incautado por Rusia, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses.
> 
> Parece que por aqui tb les estan dando pomada a los rusos



A los rusos les queda el Donestk que es donde están consiguiendo más éxitos. Si los ucras pudieran cerrar un frente como el de Kiev, igual podrían dedicar más recursos al este.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> A ver, tontolaba. Aquí no creo que nadie esté en contra de Rusia, entiendiéndolo como el pueblo ruso, la gente común, su cultura, su idioma, sus mujeres, su literatura, su música, su ciencia, sus étnias, sus paisajes, en fin todo lo que no es el poder político.
> 
> De lo que estamos en contra, es de que un puto enano dictador con la cara inflada de botox, cleptócrata, asesino, envenenador y ex agente de la KGB haya expoliado el país y eliminado a todos sus opositores y prensa libre para destruir una incipiente democracia y convertirla en una autocrácia por obra y gracia de Dios. No queremos un Stalin ni URSS 2.0. Ni para nosotros, ni para el pueblo ruso ni para sus vecinos ucranianos.



Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.

Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Perder la guerra en twitter no es lo mismo que perderla en el terreno. Además estáis hablando desde la perspestiva de una ucrania pasada. Hasta que punto se puede hablar de ucrania, sin crimea, sin donbass, y sin x (lo que se quiera anexionar rusia esta vez)? Realmente ya no es ucrania, es otra cosa. El primer reich de la otan o algo así.



Te veo muy seguro de que Ucrania no va a recuperar Crimea y los otros territorios.....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Rusia tiene ya casi controlado todo el sur de ucrania. Eso es perder la guerra? Yo creo que no.
> Pues parece que Rusia no da signos de abandonar, todo lo contrario, la última semana hemos visto como ha aumentado la intensidad de los ataques.



Te recuerdo que hace 20 dias n


Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha dado cuenta de que aposto al caballo perdedor...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Archillect  @archillect

27m

Mar 23, 2022 · 3:22 PM UTC​4:22 p. m. · 23 mar. 2022·Archillect



1​


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> empiezan a dar por buenas estas cifras y posiblemente sean mas altas



Esto me recuerda a este vídeo de Caspian Report. En el minuto 7 se comenta como tras varios días de invasión el ministero ruso de sanidad comenzo a movilizar médicos no militares en todo el país, lo que sugiere que no desplegaron en Ucrania los equipos médicos necesarios porque pensaron que la "operación militar especial" estaría finiquitada en cuestión de días y apenas iban a sufrir bajas:



Al ver estas cifras de bajas me ha dado por consultar la Wikipedia sobre la Guerra de Irak y es increíble, porque las fuerzas de la coalición tuvieron 4825 bajas durante los 8 años de guerra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

German president and his wife test positive for COVID-19


German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19 as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high




abcnews.go.com









​*German president and his wife test positive for COVID-19*
German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19 as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high
ByThe Associated Press
March 22, 2022, 4:38 PM
• 2 min read
The Associated Press
FILE - German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier addresses the media during a stateme...
BERLIN -- German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19, the head of state's office said Tuesday, as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high.

Steinmeier's wife, Elke Buedenbender, also tested positive for the coronavirus on Tuesday, the president's office said. Both have mild symptoms and immediately went into isolation.

Steinmeier has been Germany's president, which is a largely ceremonial role but carries moral authority, since 2017. Before that, he served twice as Chancellor Angela Merkel's foreign minister and was chief of staff to her predecessor, Gerhard Schroeder.

He was elected to a second five-year term in February.

Germany is currently in the process of removing most of its coronavirus restrictions despite a continuing surge in infections. On Tuesday, the national disease control center said that more than 222,000 new cases were reported over the previous 24 hours, along with 264 deaths — bringing Germany's total since the pandemic began to 127,193.

The nationwide infection rate stood at 1,733.4 new cases per 100,000 residents over the past seven days. That was up from 1,585.4 a week ago.​
———


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Te veo muy seguro de que Ucrania no va a recuperar Crimea y los otros territorios.....



Mucho tendrían que cambiar las cosas. Pero bueno el forero @Casino está convencido. Veremos.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra,* y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia*. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.





Covaleda dijo:


> Para enmarcarlo. Sin más.
> Es que no vale la pena ni contestarlo, porque tiene que ser troleo, sí o sí.



El @McNulty lo plantea como un análisis _freud_iano o de psicoterapia profunda, como si hubiese alguna oscura razón oculta para posicionarse en favor de Ukrania y en contra de Putinia.
No le cabe en la cabeza lo que cualquier niño de 5 años SÍ entendería a la primera, y es que _«No está nada bien invadir y destruir un país que no te ha hecho nada»._


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> descuida que veremos detenidos a mamarrachos a sueldo de Putin que llevan años hablando en el foro de terraplanismo, de que las vacunas matan, de Soros, pro-podemos, pro-vox, etc. unos pobres diablos mileuristas desde un call center de Móstoles.



Antes leía de vez en cuando a esa gente tan "pintoresca", ahora al primer mensaje que veo en este hilo de alguien que va de ese palo lo meto en la nevera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (*lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí*), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



Órdago a mayor, a chica y no llevo pares ni juego.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



Rusia es una dictadura donde putin asesina y envenena a sus opositores. Es un país rico en recursos con una población empobrecida debido a la corrupción de Putin y sus amigos oligarcas. Que se quedan con todo el dinero. Es una plutocracia


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

Un artículo muy realista sobre lo que está por venir:









Is this the 'end of the beginning' for Russia in Ukraine?


There is a growing consensus from both official sources and other experts that Russian forces have, or are on the cusp of, culminating in Ukraine. Mick Ryan explains what that could mean.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



Tú eres de los que se cree que Fidel Castro o Nicolás Maduro ganan las elecciones limpiamente. 

En fin, más tonto y no naces. Sigue tragando propaganda, lo tuyo no tiene remedio.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El @McNulty lo plantea como un análisis _freud_iano o de psicoterapia profunda, como si hubiese alguna oscura razón oculta para posicionarse en favor de Ukrania y en contra de Putinia.
> No le cabe en la cabeza lo que cualquier niño de 5 años SÍ entendería a la primera, y es que _«No está nada bien invadir y destruir un país que no te ha hecho nada»._



Ni más ni menos.
Puede que la cosa obedezca en que, quizá, si haya razones oscuras y ocultas para invadir el país de al lado, y se piense que los demás pues también han de tenerlas.
A saber. Hay gente que es...complicada.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



Eres un profesional de la propaganda y la mentira. Viendo la rapidez con la que respondes a los mensajes pareces un profesional de RT o Sputnik.
En Rusia hay partidos politicos y elecciones democraticas..... solo te falto decir y libertad de expresión.
En bielorusia tambien hay partidos politicos y elecciones donde sale el tito luka con el 99 % de los votos.
El loco zar entre sus mansiones palacio de miles de millones, su yate de mas de 500 millones de libras.... eso... con sueldo de espia de la KGB creo que no da.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Eso en un mundo racional no te lo discuto. Pero cuando acaba de morir el 50% de la gente con la que te relacionas y crees que el siguiente eres tú no hay pensamiento racional posible.



La noticia no debería sorprendernos. No es la primera vez en la historia ni será la última en la que un oficial o varios, mueran por fuego amigo...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A los rusos les queda el Donestk que es donde están consiguiendo más éxitos. Si los ucras pudieran cerrar un frente como el de Kiev, igual podrían dedicar más recursos al este.



Me preocupa esto



Se estan quedando sin municion


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El @McNulty lo plantea como un análisis _freud_iano o de psicoterapia profunda, como si hubiese alguna oscura razón oculta para posicionarse en favor de Ukrania y en contra de Putinia.
> No le cabe en la cabeza lo que cualquier niño de 5 años SÍ entendería a la primera, y es que _*«No está nada bien invadir y destruir un país que no te ha hecho nada».*_



Está atacando para defenderse (aunque suene paradójico), esto muchos analistas militares proOtan no lo terminan de pillar. Pero bien que lo entendían con la famosa ''guerra preventiva'' de los USA en Afganistán.

Claro, pero yo no soy un niño de 5 años, dejé muy atrás esa mentalidad infantil de buenos y malos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Órdago a mayor, a chica y no llevo pares ni juego.



Un crack, creo que es un ruso de algun medio periodistico que se cree que se dirige a su masa Rusa.


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido esta guerra hace ya días.
> No conseguira ninguno de sus objetivos.
> 
> Un gobernante serio, sabe cuando gana y cuando pierde. Esta guerra ya la perdio el loco zar hace días. No ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos, y aunque gane la guerra esos objetivos seguirian sin materializarse. Su servicio de inteligencia le dio una información que ha resultado ser erronea por lo que todo el planteamiento de base se ha ido al garete. Tras los miles de muertos, heridos, perdidas materiales lo más sensato para Rusia es abandonar y no seguir perdiendo vidas y mles de millones al dia.
> Pero el insensato cegado por su nacionalismo va a llevar esto hasta las ultimas consecuencias llevandose por delante al pueblo ucraniano y al suyo si hace falta



la guerra la perdió en el momento de iniciarla

siempre se dice que no inicies una guerra que no puedas ganar, no?
pues esto es lo que van a poner de ejemplo clarísimo

pero no porque ahora mismo le vaya como el culo, o que lleve semanas empantanao y perdiendo tropas y material y veamos todo lo dimitri que es... esto es aparte

no se trata de ganar la guerra, sino de ganar la paz
es como lo de afganistan, de qué te vale ganar todas las batallas que quieras, si tienes que pirarte de mala manera y dejar el país en manos de tu peor enemigo??

rusia no podía controlar ucrania, ni con un lucasenko ni con nadie, no lo hizo el gringo en afganistan, estos menos
che, si hasta lucasenko está fallando, las tropas bielorusas están paradas y hay hasta sabotajes para que los rusos no puedan transitar fácilmente por bielorusia


es todo un epic fail que pasará a la historia de la infamia


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Aquí nadie va contra Rusia. Se va contra el sátrapa y genocida de Putin, que no es lo mismo.



Yo si voy contra Rusia y sus gentes. 
Si Sanchinflas fuera contra Portugal no ya en una guerra, sino un puteo por alguna causa supremacista, el pueblo español entraría en cólera. Es imposible que suceda, porque no albergamos ese sentimiento contra los portugueses. 

Si Rusia-el-Pueblo consiente es porque cree que todo lo ucraniano es llegar y cogerlo, es suyo, y si se van a la UE, les están robando a ellos, adiós fábricas, adiós cosechas, adiós lebensraum.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Última hora: Suecia enviará otras 5.000 armas antitanque a Ucrania, dice el Ministro de Defensa a la agencia nacional de noticias TT.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> la guerra la perdió en el momento de iniciarla
> 
> siempre se dice que no inicies una guerra que no puedas ganar, no?
> pues esto es lo que van a poner de ejemplo clarísimo
> ...



Sabes lo peor... que aún hay MUCHO margen de hacerlo mucho peor y alcanzar cotas de infamia mucho más elevadas. Y hablan de armas químicas y nucleares.

Nunca infravalores la capacidad de unos incompetente de hacer el mal.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí)



           

En Rusia hace ya tiempo que no existe oposición política, porque Putin se la ha ido cargando poco a poco. Lo que se hace en la Duma ahora en Rusia es un puro paripe. ¿Alguien conoce el caso de algún país democrático en el que un político haya sido el jefe del estado durante más de 20 años?

La verdadera oposición política a Putin o esta en la cárcel, o asesinados o exiliados .Ayer mismo condenaron a Navalny a otros 10 años de carcel.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Tú eres de los que se cree que Fidel Castro o Nicolás Maduro ganan las elecciones limpiamente.
> 
> En fin, más tonto y no naces. Sigue tragando propaganda, lo tuyo no tiene remedio.



Yo solo sé ésto, lo que haga el tito entre bambalinas con el polonio lo desconozco.

Elecciones legislativas 2021 en Rusia.


VotosPorcentajeEscañosVotosPorcentajeEscañosEscaños+/-PartidoRepresentación proporcionalDistrito electoralTotalRusia Unida​28,064,258
 49.82 %
126​25,201,048
 45.86 %
198​324​-19Partido Comunista​10,660,599
 18.93 %
48​8,984,506
 16.35 %
9​57​+15Partido Liberal-Demócrata​4,252,096
 7.55 %
19​3,234,113
 5.89 %
2​21​-18Rusia Justa​4,201,715
 7.46 %
19​4,882,518
 8.78 %
8​27​+4Gente Nueva​2,997,676
 5.32 %
13​2,684,082
 4.88 %
0​13​_Nuevo_Partido Ruso de los Pensionistas por la Justicia Social​1,381,890
 2.45 %
0​1,969,986
 3.58 %
0​0​±0Yábloko​753,280
 1.34 %
0​1,091,837
 1.99 %
0​0​±0Comunistas de Rusia​715,685
 1.27 %
0​1,639,774
 2.98 %
0​0​±0Los Verdes​512,420
 0.91 %
0​541,289
 0.98 %
0​0​±0


----------



## alas97 (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Dije antes que los Chechenos esos solo son un arma de terror psicológico de Kadyrov que puso al servicio de Putler siempre se les ve "Musculosos y frescos" - Full cargados sin señal alguna de agotamiento de combate barbas intactas sin nada de polvo, lo de esos Chechenos es torturar, violar, saquear un batallón de fusileros ordinario ruso es mejor militarmente hablando, en el vídeo del edificio es algo montado ya la zona ha sido "Asegurada" por los rusos, Kadyrov no quiere muertos en sus filas y por eso nunca se exponen, ellos van en el segundo o tercer escalón de avance ya para saquear
> 
> Es por eso que por días los mostraban una y otra vez y nunca se les veía entrar en combate toda guerra se basa en el engaño y no todos se dejan engañar y ven la estrategia psicológica del contrario
> 
> ...



Ayer estaba leyendo precisamente eso de los chechenos aquí.



Con respecto que han tenido sus bajas? también lo creo, las emboscadas las han sufrido todo igual que los ataques de artillería ucranianas.

en este video se ven a los chechenos (vestidos de negro) corriendo como pollos sin cabeza en la emboscada.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Última hora: Suecia enviará otras 5.000 armas antitanque a Ucrania, dice el Ministro de Defensa a la agencia nacional de noticias TT.



Al final nos cae nuke en el centro de Estocolmo. De todas formas a los suecos les gusta más la pasta que a un tonto un lápiz. Si tienen que vender bombas de anthrax pues se venden, luego sueltan cuatro chorradas sobre la neutralidad, sobre la paz y sobre Greta Thurnberg y ya se lavan las conciencias. Se traen a unos cuantos miles de afghanos para que les limpien los culos de los viejos a precio de putarraca de lujo (siempre alguien se lleva pasta gansa en la inmigración esta, no falla) y a volar.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres un profesional de la propaganda y la mentira. Viendo la rapidez con la que respondes a los mensajes pareces un profesional de RT o Sputnik.
> En Rusia hay partidos politicos y elecciones democraticas..... solo te falto decir y libertad de expresión.
> En bielorusia tambien hay partidos politicos y elecciones donde sale el tito luka con el 99 % de los votos.
> El loco zar entre sus mansiones palacio de miles de millones, su yate de mas de 500 millones de libras.... eso... con sueldo de espia de la KGB creo que no da.



Ponte a mirar el patrimonio de los dirigentes occidentales, todos millonarios igualmente.


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Rusia hace ya tiempo que no existe oposición política, porque Putin se la ha ido cargando poco a poco. Lo que se hace en la Duma ahora en Rusia es un puro paripe. ¿Alguien conoce el caso de algún país democrático en el que un político haya sido el jefe del estado durante más de 20 años?
> 
> La verdadera oposición política a Putin o esta en la cárcel, o asesinados o exiliados .Ayer mismo condenaron a Navalny a otros 10 años de carcel.





Juan Carlos 38 años
Isabel II, 70 años

Jajajaja


Lo peor de Rusia es que el lider de la oposición lo es desde 1993


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



madremia, lo que hay que leer

mcpollo, tío, estás más perdido que giuliani buscando el fraude electoral de trump

a ver si te enteras lo que les pasa a los opositores de putin, empieza por kasparov (sí, el ajedrecista) y luego ya si eso mira un tal navalny

putin el demócrata, estás fatal, eh?


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Por cierto que en otro buen artículo de NYT entrevistan a un piloto de caza ukraniano de SU27. Dicen que lee quedan 55 aviones operando hasta desde carreteras (no será que están en Polonia o algo?). Que Rusia hace unas 100 (o eran 200?) salidas al día y que ucrania solo puede hacer 10. Pero que cada vez que salen es para hacer dogfights. Dicen que los aviones rusos (su30, 34, 35) tirnen mucha mejor electrónica de adquisición de objetivos y que los iluminan y disparan antes. Que lea toca hacer maniobras evasivas para lograr que el combustible de los misiles se acabe.
> 
> que la estrategia es atraer a los rusos a territorio ucranio donde las baterías antiaéreas y los stinger lee hacen la vida imposible.
> 
> ...




Voy a leerlo, gracias por recordarme que no toda la prensa es como El Pais.com y similares


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En represalia por la muerte del 50% de los 1.500 soldados de su 37.ª brigada de infantería rusa en #Makariv cerca de #Kyiv , un tanquero ruso con su tanque atropelló al comandante de brigada, el coronel Yuri Medvedev. Sobrevivió, pero sus piernas estaban rotas. Fuente: #Ukraine periodista R. Tsimbaliuk.



  
Las cosas que vamos a acabar viendo......


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Rusia hace ya tiempo que no existe oposición política, porque Putin se la ha ido cargando poco a poco. Lo que se hace en la Duma ahora en Rusia es un puro paripe. ¿Alguien conoce el caso de algún país democrático en el que un político haya sido el jefe del estado durante más de 20 años?
> 
> La verdadera oposición política a Putin o esta en la cárcel, o asesinados o exiliados .Ayer mismo condenaron a Navalny a otros 10 años de carcel.



Atribuís a Putin demasiado poder yo creo. Ojo, puede ser que sea cierto eso de que se ha quitado del medio a todos, pero me da que es más propaganda USA que otra cosa.

Realmente es lo que decía un forero, en Rusia tienen una visión del liderazgo muy paternalista, que la han heredado del comunismo. La figura del padre. A Putin le ven así muchos rusos, y como no les ha ido mal, pues le siguen votando. Por no hablar que gobernar a un país como Rusia, debe de ser muy jodido con la manera occidental de fundamentalismo democrático.


----------



## Indignado (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> siempre se dice que no inicies una guerra que no puedas ganar, no?



Es mejor la frase de Rommel , puedes cambiar batalla por guerra :

*No luches en una batalla si no ganas nada con la victoria.*

Aunque gane Rusia no podrá controlar nada en ese avispero y la comunidad internacional nunca va a reconocer esos territorios , el derecho de conquista no existe en el derecho internacional


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Putin demócrata con mansiones y un fortuna millonaria. Con opositores asesinados. Que daño hace la propaganda rusa de Rt y spunik. Los pro rusos son lamentables.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

Sobre la democracia rusa @McNulty


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo solo sé ésto, lo que haga el tito entre bambalinas con el polonio lo desconozco.
> 
> Elecciones legislativas 2021 en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Tu sabes muchas más cosas que solo eso. Pero ser un lacayo al servicio de un regimen te obliga a contar solo la PROPAGANDA OFICIAL DEL REGIMEN


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu sabes muchas más cosas que solo eso. Pero ser un lacayo al servicio de un regimen te obliga a contar solo la PROPAGANDA OFICIAL DEL REGIMEN



Ayer llame al Kremlin y les dije que me pagaran en BTC, pero no les convencí.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Está atacando para defenderse (aunque suene paradójico), esto muchos analistas militares proOtan no lo terminan de pillar. Pero bien que lo entendían con la famosa ''guerra preventiva'' de los USA en Afganistán.
> 
> Claro, pero yo no soy un niño de 5 años, dejé muy atrás esa mentalidad infantil de buenos y malos.




Lo mismo que hizo Hitler con la operación Barbarroja. Otra similitud, que cosas ¿eh?.


Le recomiendo que lea "el rompehielos".





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Yo ya le ignore, e slo mejor, no aporta nada


----------



## Fiallo (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo si voy contra Rusia y sus gentes.
> Si Sanchinflas fuera contra Portugal no ya en una guerra, sino un puteo por alguna causa supremacista, el pueblo español entraría en cólera. Es imposible que suceda, porque no albergamos ese sentimiento contra los portugueses.
> 
> Si Rusia-el-Pueblo consiente es porque cree que todo lo ucraniano es llegar y cogerlo, es suyo, y si se van a la UE, les están robando a ellos, adiós fábricas, adiós cosechas, adiós lebensraum.




Pero a los rusos les han contado otra película, ellos creen que están ayudando a los ucranianos a liquidar radicales.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si pero lo mas grave de todo esto y como hace alusion el twitero Galileo y leva razon, son tropas TOP, las mejores que tenia rusia, que sera de las que envien de levas o las de OSetia etc?, no me extraña que Bioelorrusia se esta haciendo el remolon y no quiera enviar sus tropas



Cuidado con lo de que "son TOP".... porque las necrológicas están plagadas de chavalitos y soldaditos "de contrato" (con esto no me estoy refieriendo a los Wagner).


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ayer llame al Kremlin y les dije que me pagaran en BTC, pero no les convencí.



Porfa, dejemos la política y vayamos a lo militar que hay mucha chicha.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

van a ser problemas de bujias.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (23 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ñiñiñi



Ya están llegando ucranianos a España.
¿Porqué no vas y se lo preguntas? Saco de mierda.

¿O eres como esos rojos de mierda que van a hostigar cubanos y venezolanos por no apoyar el infierno del gorila rojo?


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las víctimas por el hecho serlo no tiene porque estar liberadas de culpa.
> 
> El hezpañol que lleva votando toda su vida ppsoe, es al final corresponsable con el desastre de las pensiones por ejemplo. Han sido víctimas de los políticos? Han contribuido a que les rebajen las pensiones un 30%? También.
> 
> *El tema no es ese, el caso es que la parte más débil tiene que saber cuando retirarse para no sufrir más daño, que pueda ser aún más catastrófico.* El tema aquí es que tanto zelensky como todo occidente tienen un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se creen que solo con propaganda en twitter y sanciones se ganan guerras.



Es decir, que si alguien intenta violar a tu madre o a tu hermana, y se resiste y el violador empieza a pegarle una paliza, la parte más débil debe dejar de resistirse, no vaya a ser que el resultado de la violación pueda ser aún más catastrófico, incluso pudiendo terminar en muerte. Que la violada demostraría tener un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se cree que puede resistirse a un hombre físicamente más fuerte que ella.

En serio, ve a algún psicólogo a que te miren.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Muchos ruskis muertos en Irpin, ha debido de ser una masacre


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


>



¿Veis? Slava Rossii = Gloria a Rusia, en Georgia, habiendo ocupado militarmente un trozo amenazando con "liberarlo" solo porque Georgia le ha hecho un guiño a la UE. 
Su papo ruso puede pasearse por las repúblicas, en donde la han de atender en el idioma del Imperio. 

Eso es supremacismo chulesco. Los rusos son inaguantables, zafios, chulescos y violentísimos.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Atribuís a Putin demasiado poder yo creo. Ojo, puede ser que sea cierto eso de que se ha quitado del medio a todos, pero me da que es más propaganda USA que otra cosa.
> 
> Realmente es lo que decía un forero, en Rusia tienen una visión del liderazgo muy paternalista, que la han heredado del comunismo. La figura del padre. A Putin le ven así muchos rusos, y como no les ha ido mal, pues le siguen votando. Por no hablar que gobernar a un país como Rusia, debe de ser muy jodido con la manera occidental de fundamentalismo democrático.



Deberías informarte mejor de lo que fue el comunismo, los gulags, las purgas, los comisarios políticos, el lavado de cerebro, etc. Tambén deberías de aprender un poco de psicología, lo que es la indefensión aprendida y el síndrome de Estocolmo.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero a los rusos les han contado otra película, ellos creen que están ayudando a los ucranianos a liquidar radicales.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Es lo que quieren creer todos, excepto los jóvenes, que no son manipulables emocionalmente con el nazismo supuesto de los ukras.


----------



## Indignado (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Muchos ruskis muertos en Irpin, ha debido de ser una masacre



El cabrón de @antiputler va a disfrutar sacando fotos de cadaveres ..

No se que espera ganar la maricona calva del kremlin , los ucranianos son unos zumbados con más cojones que los rusos


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Los frentes de guerra están muy estancados. Los rusos están empantanados en Ucrania. Esperemos confirmar la conquista Ucraniana de las localidades bucha, irpin,Hostomel, donde hay miles de soldados rusos rodeados. Día malo para los rusos.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo solo sé ésto, lo que haga el tito entre bambalinas con el polonio lo desconozco.
> 
> Elecciones legislativas 2021 en Rusia.
> 
> ...



De repente me acordé de aquellas elecciones que organizaban en la RDA, no sé porqué. 
También había un montón de partidillos ahí pintando la mona.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pierdes de vista las exigencias de Putin. Que son el donbass, reconocimiento de Crimea y una ucrania neutral a nivel político. De verdad les merece la pena morir y perder la casa por no aceptar eso?.



Y qué tal si Putin se rinde y deja de asesinar gente.

No se te ocurre algo tan sencillo?


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


>



La verdad es que los Rusos se han convertido gracias a Putin en la Belén Esteban de toda esa zona.


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene que ser complicado estar a diario buscando las formas de no meterte en una guerra que no te interesa. A muchos nos sorprendió cómo trabajadores, supongo que muy localizables y fácilmente represaliables, se atrevieron a hacer sabotaje a los trenes de las tropas rusas en Bielorrusia. ¿Y si el sabotaje no vino realmente de una "resistencia"?


----------



## Tales90 (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y qué tal si Putin se rinde y deja de asesinar gente.
> 
> No se te ocurre algo tan sencillo?



Y entonces como van a justificar la subida de precios? Y el aumento del gasto en defensa tan brutal que va a haber... Antes tiran nukes que parar el show.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los periodistas notaron que el Ministro de Defensa #Shoigu no aparecía en público desde el 11 de marzo.
> 
> Lo mismo aparece en Ucrania con un fusil



Buscando en yandex en cirilico...


"Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, calificó la información sobre la desaparición del Ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu y el Jefe del Estado Mayor General Valery Gerasimov como un matiz informativo interesante.

Lo informa RBC-Ukraine con referencia al mensaje de Podolyak en Telegram .

"Desaparecido. Tampoco hay declaraciones de protocolo importantes y sistémicas de *otros pesos pesados, incluidos los jefes de los servicios especiales Patrushev, Bortnikov, Naryshkin. También desapareció de los protocolos obligatorios. Más fuerte que de costumbre, los economistas guardan silencio: el primer ministro Mishustin, el director del Banco Central Nabiullina, el ministro Reshetnikov. En una palabra, todo el mundo ha desaparecido por completo incluso del espacio del protocolo público”*









СМИ обратили внимание, что министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу исчез из публичного пространства – K-News


Глава минобороны России Сергей Шойгу уже 12 дней не появляется в публичном пространстве. Первым на это обратил внимание Дмитрий Трещанин, журналист




knews.kg





Es algo generalizado. Solo esta visible Lavrov para seguir diciendo a los periodistas que Rusia no ha declarado la guerra a Ucrania


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Sobre la democracia rusa @McNulty



Muy buen aporte y muy bien traído.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Está atacando para defenderse (aunque suene paradójico), esto muchos analistas militares proOtan no lo terminan de pillar. Pero bien que lo entendían con la famosa ''guerra preventiva'' de los USA en Afganistán.
> 
> Claro, pero yo no soy un niño de 5 años, dejé muy atrás esa mentalidad infantil de buenos y malos.



O sea que para tí, Putin no es el agresor. Ni es un asesino de mierda.

Curiosidad me da tu forma de ver los hechos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Buscando en yandex en cirilico...
> 
> 
> "Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, calificó la información sobre la desaparición del Ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu y el Jefe del Estado Mayor General Valery Gerasimov como un matiz informativo interesante.
> ...



O estan en el Bunker, muertos o en la carcel.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Realmente es lo que decía un forero, en Rusia tienen una visión del liderazgo muy paternalista, que la han heredado del comunismo. La figura del padre. A Putin le ven así muchos rusos, y como no les ha ido mal



En serio que no les fue mal?


----------



## Fiallo (23 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Veis? Slava Rossii = Gloria a Rusia, en Georgia, habiendo ocupado militarmente un trozo amenazando con "liberarlo" solo porque Georgia le ha hecho un guiño a la UE.
> Su papo ruso puede pasearse por las repúblicas, en donde la han de atender en el idioma del Imperio.
> 
> Eso es supremacismo chulesco. Los rusos son inaguantables, zafios, chulescos y violentísimos.



Igual que la otra rusa de Kazajistan que pedía a Putin desnazificar a los kazajos.


----------



## keylargof (23 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Veis? Slava Rossii = Gloria a Rusia, en Georgia, habiendo ocupado militarmente un trozo amenazando con "liberarlo" solo porque Georgia le ha hecho un guiño a la UE.
> Su papo ruso puede pasearse por las repúblicas, en donde la han de atender en el idioma del Imperio.
> 
> Eso es supremacismo chulesco. Los rusos son inaguantables, zafios, chulescos y violentísimos.



Muy pronto a estos rusos se les va a pasar la chulerìa.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> O estan en el Bunker, muertos o en la carcel.



O fuera del país.


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Eso en un mundo racional no te lo discuto. Pero cuando acaba de morir el 50% de la gente con la que te relacionas y crees que el siguiente eres tú no hay pensamiento racional posible.



Son rusos, conociendo el percal, no se si sera verdad, pero suena muy ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

jugador de baloncesto en la tele

que en rusia los super bien 

incluso productos americanos

lololol








LA VIDA EN RUSIA ES PERFECTA-Colin Rivas Show


Nos cuenta un baloncestista que en Rusia va viento en popa




colinrivas.show


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> O estan en el Bunker, muertos o en la carcel.



Hombre no se nada de batallas, pero esto pinta que la guerra no va segun lo esperado, que el que se mueva, no saldra en la foto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hombre no se nada de batallas, pero esto pinta que la guerra no va segun lo esperado, que el que se mueva, no saldra en la foto.



Esa frase.... el que se mueva no sale en la foto.... mitica


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Buscando en yandex en cirilico...
> 
> 
> "Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, calificó la información sobre la desaparición del Ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu y el Jefe del Estado Mayor General Valery Gerasimov como un matiz informativo interesante.
> ...



los juegos del hambre en el kremlin

solo puede quedar uno


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo mismo que hizo Hitler con la operación Barbarroja. Otra similitud, que cosas ¿eh?.
> 
> Le recomiendo que lea "el rompehielos".
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Previa firma del _Nichtangriffspakt_ entre el Adolfo y el Josefo (pacto de no agresión 24/08/1939).

Léase hoy: _«Estáis paranoicos, no tengo pensado invadir Ukrania»_
Léase hoy también: _«Zelensky, no seas testarudo y firma aquí.... donde pone que desmilitarizas el país y cambias la Constitución»
  _


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Mar 2022)

En las instancias de poder rusas no hay cojones de acercarse a menos de 10 metros del samovar.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los juegos del hambre en el kremlin
> 
> solo puede quedar uno



Imagino que Putin no quiere que la prensa les ponga la alcachofa con preguntas sobre la guerra y la caguen. No se, esa mi opinión.


Mas tarde intentare afinar la busqueda, por si acaso hay algo mas.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Jaja creo que habéis puesto otra toma de esta movida, aqui dan contexto


----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Está atacando para defenderse (aunque suene paradójico), esto muchos analistas militares proOtan no lo terminan de pillar. Pero bien que lo entendían con la famosa ''guerra preventiva'' de los USA en Afganistán.
> 
> Claro, pero yo no soy un niño de 5 años, dejé muy atrás esa mentalidad infantil de buenos y malos.



Lo de la guerra de Irak no lo compró ni dios, joder, ni Alemania ni Francia ni nadie. Total no nos lo pasamos bien ni nada tirando huevos a la embajada americana. ...jovenes no cambieis nunca... .


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

#US Brigada Stryker llegó al cruce fronterizo #Poland / #Belarus

Ya sabemos porque Lukashenko es posible q le este dando largas a Putin, parace que los usanos les estan posicionando delante de ellos tropas


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La verdad es que los Rusos se han convertido gracias a Putin en la Belén Esteban de toda esa zona.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los juegos del hambre en el kremlin
> 
> solo puede quedar uno



Si empieza la gran purga, que sea con los más allegados a Putin. Por lo menos nos entretendremos un rato.









Gran Purga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

En Odesa la moral sigue alta


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #US Brigada Stryker llegó al cruce fronterizo #Poland / #Belarus
> 
> Ya sabemos porque Lukashenko es posible q le este dando largas a Putin, parace que los usanos les estan posicionando delante de ellos tropas



Grandes los anglos, que les den por culo a los turco mongoles.


----------



## ELVR (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa frase.... el que se mueva no sale en la foto.... mitica



Tengo entendido que la soltó Felipe González


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## hightower (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ponte a mirar el patrimonio de los dirigentes occidentales, todos millonarios igualmente.



Que no joder, los politicos de aquí 
Sep, se impone mandarlo a escardar.


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la soltó Felipe González



Alfonso Guerra


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y estamos hablando de fuerzas especiales rusas




¿Qué es ser una unidad de élite?¿De qué sirve eso si en la época en la que vivimos de artilugios modernos electrónicos pueden hacer contigo tiro al pato cómodamente desde una posición lejana?

Todas las demás potencias del mundo deben tomar nota de lo que está sucediendo. Hoy por hoy ya no se puede invadir un país por muchos hombres que pongas encima de la mesa. El suministro de armas de guerra a distancia puede ser infinito, el de muertos encima de la mesa no.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

La zona más peligrosa cerca de Kiev es la carretera Zhytomyr.

El administrador regional de Kiev informa que hay batallas en la carretera de Zhytomyr y en Irpin y Hostomel. Makariv, Bucha, Irpin, Dmytrivka y Yasnohorodka están bajo fuego. Catástrofe humanitaria en seis comunidades al NO de Kiev.


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la soltó Felipe González



Alfonso Guerra, un hijo de puta aun mayor si cabe


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Qué es ser una unidad de élite?¿De qué sirve eso si en la época en la que vivimos de artilugios modernos electrónicos pueden hacer contigo tiro al pato cómodamente desde una posición lejana?
> 
> Todas las demás potencias del mundo deben tomar nota de lo que está sucediendo. Hoy por hoy ya no se puede invadir un país por muchos hombres que pongas encima de la mesa. El suministro de armas de guerra a distancia puede ser infinito, el de muertos encima de la mesa no.



el problema es que los rusos y en eso coinciden muchos analistas militares, estan haciendo estrategias de hace 70 años, estan usado unidades top, como punta de lanza y como tropas de choque. Lo mismo ocurre con los marines los han estado usando en enfrentamiento en ciudades..

Resultado no dispone de marines y no puede realizar desembarcos


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> En Odesa la moral sigue alta




Trincheras con sacos terreros en la playa?. Pobre gente, como los están engañando.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Un alto oficial militar de la OTAN dice que la alianza estima que Rusia ha sufrido entre 30.000 y 40.000 bajas en el campo de batalla en Ucrania durante el primer mes de la guerra, incluidos entre 7.000 y 15.000 muertos (a través de AP)


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un alto oficial militar de la OTAN dice que la alianza estima que Rusia ha sufrido entre 30.000 y 40.000 bajas en el campo de batalla en Ucrania durante el primer mes de la guerra, incluidos entre 7.000 y 15.000 muertos (a través de AP)



Tenga en cuenta que los 120 BTG que se reunieron para la invasión tenían aproximadamente 85 000-95 000 soldados + Rosgvardia/fuerzas separatistas. El resto de la cifra proviene de unidades de apoyo. Los BTG han sufrido la mayoría de estas bajas, posiblemente hasta 1/3 de sus tropas.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Es decir, que si alguien intenta violar a tu madre o a tu hermana, y se resiste y el violador empieza a pegarle una paliza, la parte más débil debe dejar de resistirse, no vaya a ser que el resultado de la violación pueda ser aún más catastrófico, incluso pudiendo terminar en muerte. Que la violada demostraría tener un ego tan monstruosamente injustificado, que se cree que puede resistirse a un hombre físicamente más fuerte que ella.
> 
> En serio, ve a algún psicólogo a que te miren.



De hecho en muchos casos de violación pasa eso, la víctima se deja violar por miedo a que la agredan más.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la soltó Felipe González



Fue Arfonzo, pero vaya, que no importa.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Deberías informarte mejor de lo que fue el comunismo, los gulags, las purgas, los comisarios políticos, el lavado de cerebro, etc. Tambén deberías de aprender un poco de psicología, lo que es la indefensión aprendida y el síndrome de Estocolmo.



Ya, pero es que el comunismo cayó hace tiempo amego. La rusia actual dista mucho de eso.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

Segun RT Alemania esta a punto de caramelo para rendirse


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y qué tal si Putin se rinde y deja de asesinar gente.
> 
> No se te ocurre algo tan sencillo?



No veo a Putin rindiéndose la verdad, y más si puede seguir ganando territorio. Putin ya dejó claro sus exigencias, y creo que no pide tanto, para lo que podría pedir, donbas + reconomiento crimea + neutralidad ucraniana.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa que Rusia intentó atacar Teterivske, lo que implica que Ucrania lo tiene. Estas son realmente malas noticias para las fuerzas rusas al oeste y noroeste de Kiev. Ahora Ucrania podría cortar totalmente sus líneas de suministro.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En serio que no les fue mal?



A nivel económico, el ruso medio vive mejor que hace 20 años.


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De hecho en muchos casos de violación pasa eso, la víctima se deja violar por miedo a que la agredan más.



Claro, el problema es que parece ser que tú piensas igual que el violador.
Lo dicho, visita algún psicólogo.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

me quedo sorprendido el poder con el que han debido de dar a este tanque para que quede en estas condiciones. Es un tanque ucraniano


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel económico, el ruso medio vive mucho mejor que hace 20 años.



Espérate al 2023.


----------



## tucco (23 Mar 2022)

No me resisto a adelantarme a @Giles Amaury trayendo mierda de la buena de nuestro inefable mariscal paco de salón. Se limita a citar a un conspicuo rebelde de Donetsk. Pasen y vean...



Zhukov dijo:


> Opinión de Strelkov: por lo que pueda valer. Todo va fatal, hay que ir a la movilización total, etc...
> 
> *Sobre la situación en el frente:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Trincheras con sacos terreros en la playa?. Pobre gente, como los están engañando.





Si Vd. se fija, en lugar de decir la primera chorrada que le viene a su cerebro de follaputín, con los sacos llenos están cargando un camión. Lo que hagan con ellos después y a dónde los lleve el camión, no lo sabemos.


Esas personas están aportando lo que pueden para la defensa, en vez de recoger flores para recibir con ellas a los orcos. 

La pobre gente a la que están engañando son los miserables orcos, que pensaban que iban de maniobras y estarían de vuelta en Putinia en cuatro o cinco días.


¿Cómo van las bolsas? ¿están llenas de orcos?.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## javac (23 Mar 2022)

El ganador de esta guerra son los drones6turcos 
Van a vender todos los que quieran tras lo que se está viendo en terreno


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Trincheras con sacos terreros en la playa?. Pobre gente, como los están engañando.



El mundo cuckcidental es una guardería gigante.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> No me resisto a adelantarme a @Gilles Amaury trayendo mierda de la buena de nuestro inefable mariscal paco de salón. Se limita a citar a un conspicuo rebelde de Donetsk. Pasen y vean...



Parece que esta cubriendo la guerra austrohungara


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el comunismo cayó hace tiempo amego. La rusia actual dista mucho de eso.




La Putinia actual dista mucho de eso, es hoy día una cleptocracia, pero gran parte de los follaputines en burbuja son unos marxistas de mierda, además de los peores, de esos que no han trabajado en su puta vida y solo defienden las mariscadas y sus privilegios.

A ver si llega pronto alguien en España que elimina subvenciones a oenejetas y parásitos sociales.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo a Putin rindiéndose la verdad, y más si puede seguir ganando territorio. Putin ya dejó claro sus exigencias, y creo que no pide tanto, para lo que podría pedir, donbas + reconomiento crimea + neutralidad ucraniana.



Pero pides la rendición de los ucranianos.

Rarísimo, pides que un pueblo que ha sido agredido salvajemente se rinda...

Yo en cambio pido que se rinda el asesino. En fin, son valores.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Un alto oficial militar de la OTAN dice que la alianza estima que Rusia ha caído entre 30.000 y 40.000 bajas en el campo de batalla en Ucrania durante el primer mes de la guerra, incluyendo entre 7.000 y 15.000 muertos (vía AP)

Desastre ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Alemania entregará otras 2.000 armas antitanque de la Bundeswehr a Ucrania


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Parece que el otanfato se ha cargado telegram. Sería lógico en esta guerra de propaganda.









Telegram está caído: usuarios de todo el mundo no pueden acceder a la alternativa a WhatsApp


Telegram, la aplicación de mensajería alternativa a WhatsApp, está sufriendo algunos problemas a nivel mundial.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La Putinia actual dista mucho de eso, es hoy día una cleptocracia, pero gran parte de los follaputines en burbuja son unos marxistas de mierda, además de los peores, de esos que no han trabajado en su puta vida y solo defienden las mariscadas y sus privilegios.
> 
> A ver si llega pronto alguien en España que elimina subvenciones a oenejetas y parásitos sociales.
> 
> ...



Tu crees? Toda la izquierda progre es proukrania.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero pides la rendición de los ucranianos.
> 
> Rarísimo, pides que un pueblo que ha sido agredido salvajemente se rinda...
> 
> Yo en cambio pido que se rinda el asesino. En fin, son valores.



El mismo pueblo que ha estado bombardeando el donbass durante 8 años sin inmutarse. Valors.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Así luce la valla de la villa de la hija de Putin en Biarritz, Francia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El mundo cuckcidental es una guardería gigante.



Pues pirate a rusia con sueldos de 300 euros y 30 millones de musulmanes. El paraíso en la tierra. Con suerte no te viola un chechenos en Moscú. El paraíso de la raza blanca


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el comunismo cayó hace tiempo amego. La rusia actual dista mucho de eso.



Entérate de lo que es la FSB y sus métodos. Y también podrías empezar por enterarte de quién era Anna Politkovskaya y Aleksandr Litvinenko.









Anna Politkóvskaya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Alexander Litvinenko - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel económico, el ruso medio vive mejor que hace 20 años.



Pues eso precisamente es ahora un engorro para Putin...¿Cómo va a acaptar su población volver a vivir como hace 20 años?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Misil interceptado y derribado


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

*23 de marzo | Avance ruso sobre Mariupol*

Las tropas rusas no lograron avances significativos en las últimas 24 horas en sus intentos por controlar las ciudades sitiadas. Sin embargo, los continuos ataques a la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol han reducido la resistencia ucraniana en el centro de la ciudad, donde se están produciendo combates calle por calle, según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW).

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, dijo que hay casi 100.000 personas atrapadas en una ciudad en ruinas, donde pasan hambre y sed mientras continúan los ataques aéreos rusos . Ramzan Kadyrov, el presidente de Chechenia, una república de Rusia, afirmó que los combatientes chechenos están tomando el control de Mariupol “cuarto a cuarto”, una cuadra de la ciudad a la vez. Los usuarios de las redes sociales han confirmado de forma independiente la presencia de unidades chechenas alrededor de Mariupol, dijo ISW en su última actualización.










En el noreste de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ninguna ofensiva contra Chernihiv, Sumy o Kharkiv, dijo ISW. Un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. dijo que las tropas rusas estaban “bajando de Kharkiv hacia Izium, al sureste de Kharkiv, lo que se cree que es un intento de aislar el área de operaciones de la fuerza conjunta que es básicamente el Donbas, señaló el departamento en un informe. Esta podría ser una de las principales razones por las que Rusia insiste en capturar Mariupol, ya que la ciudad podría usarse como base para enviar tropas al norte para encontrarse con los que marchan hacia el sur desde Izium.

Ver archivo adjunto 996456



Las tropas ucranianas lanzaron una serie de contraataques alrededor de la ciudad de Mykolaiv, en el sur de Ucrania, y cerca de Kiev, donde afirmaron haber retomado el control de dos pequeñas poblaciones al noroeste de la capital. Fuentes locales ucranianas también informaron que las fuerzas rusas estaban “atrincheradas” alrededor de Bucha, al noroeste de Kiev, según ISW. Y el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dijo que el campo de batalla en el norte de Ucrania permaneció en gran medida estático y que las tropas rusas probablemente estén realizando una reorganización antes de lanzar nuevos ataques a gran escala.







El ejército ucraniano dijo que había registrado 80 vuelos de aviones de combate rusos sobre el espacio aéreo ucraniano en las últimas 24 horas. ISW dijo que es poco probable que las fuerzas invasoras puedan subyugar las ciudades ucranianas solo con ataques aéreos. Según ISW, la organización de medios CNN _“_ citó varias fuentes el 21 de marzo de que Estados Unidos no ha podido determinar si Rusia ha designado un comandante general para la invasión de Ucrania. Estas fuentes afirmaron que las unidades rusas de diferentes distritos militares parecen estar compitiendo por los recursos y no están coordinando sus operaciones”.

Fuente: The war in Ukraine in maps: Street-by-street fighting for control of Mariupol


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues pirate a rusia con sueldos de 300 euros y 30 millones de musulmanes. El paraíso en la tierra. Con suerte no te viola un chechenos en Moscú. El paraíso de la raza blanca



Los niños en las guarderías viven de puta madre, y con todas las comodidades, no todo es malo en cuckcidente.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu crees? Toda la izquierda progre es proukrania.





¿Sabe Vd. leer?

La izmierda progre no son marxistas de mierda, son socialistas de salón que pretenden ir de ilustrados, todos muy intelectuales ellos. 



Por cierto que Vd. tiene cierto olorcillo a PCPE que tira de espaldas. Explicaría bastantes cosas. Pero también corresponde a otro hilo, este es más para hazañas bélicas que causen pérdidas en los invasores.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Algunas capturas de equipo bastante curiosas en #Mykolaiv Oblast; un vehículo blindado de recuperación BREM-1 remolcando un vehículo de ingeniería militar IMR-2, ambos capturados por el ejército ucraniano a las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El mundo cuckcidental es una guardería gigante.



Si.
Menos val que vienen a salvarnos.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Sabe Vd. leer?
> 
> La izmierda progre no son marxistas de mierda, son socialistas de salón que pretenden ir de ilustrados, todos muy intelectuales ellos.
> 
> ...



Estoy muy lejos de ser comunista. Pero puede ser cierto, los comunistas pata negra que sigo puede que sí sean prorrusos (aunque no se atrevan a decirlo en público). En el fondo cometen el mismo error que los follaotan, seguir creyendo que la esencia de la actual rusia es comunista.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pues eso precisamente es ahora un engorro para Putin...¿Cómo va a acaptar su población volver a vivir como hace 20 años?





20?
Peor

30


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Así luce la valla de la villa de la hija de Putin en Biarritz, Francia.





Esa es la que Putin compró en 1995 cuando era un simple funcionario medio del ayuntamiento de San Petersburgo 


Y le daba para comprar una mansion asomada al golfo de Vizcaya en Biarritz


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia el país más drogadicto, con más abortos, alcoholicos, con 30 millones de Musulmanes, con salarios de 300 euros . Es la ejperanza de la raza blanca y occidente . Con soldados de 18 años de familias pobres yendo a la guerra a morir, mientras los hijos de Putin y sus oligarcas viven de lujo en el malvado occidente. Y con esto no digo que el occidente nwo me guste. No hay nada más lamentable que un pro ruso


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Trincheras con sacos terreros en la playa?. Pobre gente, como los están engañando.




Odessa no era tan rusa como Kazan y se uniria coon rapidez a la nueva Rusia?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Segun RT Alemania esta a punto de caramelo para rendirse
> Ver archivo adjunto 996444



Y algo de razón tiene. Los alemanes son ultradependientes de Rusia, y por desgracia vamos detrás.

Tenemos que agradecérselo a Schroder y la Merkel.


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Amancio Ortega vive en el puto centro de Coruña

Por comparar con esos oligarcas rusos que tanto aman Rusia pero viven todos en Londres


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> *23 de marzo | Avance ruso sobre Mariupol*
> 
> Las tropas rusas no lograron avances significativos en las últimas 24 horas en sus intentos por controlar las ciudades sitiadas. Sin embargo, los continuos ataques a la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol han reducido la resistencia ucraniana en el centro de la ciudad, donde se están produciendo combates calle por calle, según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW).
> 
> ...



yo ahí veo que faltan flechas azules, eh??

voy a ver si hablo con kiko, porque se han recuperado ciudades y los rusos se están atrincherando para no perder más terreno


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Si Vd. se fija, en lugar de decir la primera chorrada que le viene a su cerebro de follaputín, con los sacos llenos están cargando un camión. Lo que hagan con ellos después y a dónde los lleve el camión, no lo sabemos.
> 
> 
> Esas personas están aportando lo que pueden para la defensa, en vez de recoger flores para recibir con ellas a los orcos.
> ...










No me diga que no es lamentable el video, el chaval tocando la bateria, con Bon Jovi de fondo.
He sentido verguenza ajena.
Y le doy la razón, no me había fijado en el tema del camión, no obstante con la foto que le pongo, no creas que voy muy desencaminado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

OTAN: Hasta 40.000 soldados rusos muertos, heridos, capturados o desaparecidos en Ucrania


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Rusia va a terminar como cuba, con chavalas vendiendose a los turistas por unos vaqueros o unos tampones
> 
> Como se dice "jinetera" en ruso?



Esa es otra, el turismo que sería el 15% del PIB de la HORDA se va a ir a tomar por culo. Ni prostituirse van a poder los turcoasiáticos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Así luce la valla de la villa de la hija de Putin en Biarritz, Francia.



No puede ser de la hija de Putin. Los rusos son gente recia a la que les gusta vivir con lo justo y pasar penurias.


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Con una foto que alguien puso
Publique esta storie en mi instagram

Básicamente resumen bien todo


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que le falta a la HORDA, otro frente         . El KHAN va empalmando ridículo histórico con ridículo histórico


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> OTAN: Hasta 40.000 soldados rusos muertos, heridos, capturados o desaparecidos en Ucrania




40.000 soldados es como TODO el ejército de Ecuador o Kazajistan


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

El problema con Baldomero no es que sea un dictador, un autócrata. Xi Jimpin también lo es.

El problema son los resultados.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

A ver gilipollas, hacer trincheras en la playa , a pocos metros de la orilla es de subnormal profundo.

Esa foto que pone, están haciendo barreras antitanque. No tiene nada que ver.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> OTAN: Hasta 40.000 soldados rusos muertos, heridos, capturados o desaparecidos en Ucrania



1/5 del ejército para la invasión... Telita tácticas de las guerras napoleónicas actualizadas el siglo pasado. Si es que Rusia no ha avanzado desde 1905.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

China va comprar lo que queda de Rusia a precio de sugar baby. Los chinos deben están frotándose las manos. Se van a quedar con todos los sectores industriales de Rusia. Vender el petróleo y gas a China y India un 40 % más barato que a occidente, un plan sin fisuras del maestro putin. Ajedrez


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, hacer trincheras en la playa , a pocos metros de la orilla es de subnormal profundo.
> 
> Esa foto que pone, están haciendo barreras antitanque. No tiene nada que ver.



Si lo están haciendo será por algo. A ver, intelectual mándales un email y ve luego allí con tu palillo a decir cómo han de hacer. Cuñado doritero.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, hacer trincheras en la playa , a pocos metros de la orilla es de subnormal profundo.



¿Por qué?


----------



## BTK (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el estado vasallo se rebela es que el régimen del sátrapa está muy debilitado.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Si el estado vasallo se rebela es que el régimen del sátrapa está muy debilitando.



Ya hay dos países en la zona de Georgia y por allí que han cambiado cromos... Si esos cambian es porque saben que van mal dadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

La moral rusa se derrumba


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

40000 bajas rusas en 1 mes de guerra en ucrania. En 6 meses ha desaparecido la raza rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Según se informa, Estados Unidos ( ) recibirá el sistema de guerra electrónica móvil Krasukha-4 de Rusia ( ), que fue capturado recientemente en #Ukraine ( ). Este es uno de los sistemas de guerra electrónica más capaces de Rusia y potencialmente una mina de oro de inteligencia.


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Mar 2022)

MÁS DE 15.000 MUERTOS RUSIA


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Pues acabo de leer esto:
> Que alguien lo explique



Lo que te está diciendo que en parte esta guerra es culpa de la UE por no mostrar nunca dureza y tener como máximo proveedor de materia prima la Rusia Putiniana. Algo bueno sacamos de esto, aunque tomado de manera equivocada. Se van a aumentar los presupuestos de defensa, pero para crear algo común en vez de tener distintas maneras de ver las cosas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Si el estado vasallo se rebela es que el régimen del sátrapa está muy debilitado.



Lukashenko siempre se ha resistido a ser un vasallo. La OTAN y la UE fueron muy torpes en 2020 apoyando a sus falsos opositores.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que te está diciendo que en parte esta guerra es culpa de la UE por no mostrar nunca dureza y tener como máximo proveedor de materia prima la Rusia Putiniana. Algo bueno sacamos de esto, aunque tomado de manera equivocada. Se van a aumentar los presupuestos de defensa, pero para crear algo común en vez de tener distintas maneras de ver las cosas.



Y no hacía falta mostrar dureza. Se comercia y trata con el ruso de a pie, pero no se hace uno Gazpromdependiente a nivel nacional.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Como siga este número de bajas rusas. Putin va tener que reclutar a los hijos de sus amigos oligarcas rusos que viven una vida millonaria, en el malvado occidente.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Lukashenko esta en la misma posición de Franco en la 2 guerra mundial. No quiere participar en una guerra que va perder y puede hacerle perder el poder. Pero tampoco quiere cabrear al enano del kremlin y ser envenenado por polonio en en colacao. Posición complicada


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Y algo de razón tiene. Los alemanes son ultradependientes de Rusia, y por desgracia vamos detrás.
> 
> Tenemos que agradecérselo a Schroder y la Merkel.



sabes donde quieren meter a trabajar al Schroeder no? En la junta de Gazprom!!!!! Que grande. Al final todo Dios menos yo cobra del Kremlin o como cojones es esto.

PUTIN CALVO HIJOPUTA VLADIMIR DE MIERDA QUIERO MI PAGUITA!!!!









Former German Chancellor Schröder nominated for Gazprom board


The former chancellor is already chairman of Nord Stream and a good friend of Vladimir Putin.




www.politico.eu


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

OJO a este articulo

*La OTAN suministrará a Ucrania equipos contra armas químicas y nucleares









NATO to supply Ukraine with equipment against chemical and nuclear weapons


NATO leaders will agree on additional support for Ukraine, which will also include protective equipment against a potential use of chemical and nuclear weapons in the country, the alliance chief Jens Stoltenberg said on Wednesday (23 March).




www.euractiv.com




*


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #US Brigada Stryker llegó al cruce fronterizo #Poland / #Belarus
> 
> Ya sabemos porque Lukashenko es posible q le este dando largas a Putin, parace que los usanos les estan posicionando delante de ellos tropas



Ya dije hace unos cuantos días que Bielorrusia debería tener cuidado, pues estaba acumulando papeletas para llevarse el primer tortazo OTAN.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Las disposiciones de las ametralladoras, tienen que estar colocadas de tal forma que produzcan un fuego cruzado hacia el enemigo, por lo tanto a pocos metros de la orilla ante un desembarco fuerte, no tienes ángulo.

Si quieres usar, fuego de mortero, esas trincheras, van a recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca,

Esas trincheras impiden poner más barreras, que ralenticen al enemigo, mientras les disparan.

Sigo?


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Trincheras con sacos terreros en la playa?. Pobre gente, como los están engañando.



Claro, amortigua más una alfombra o una _cope cage_.
Siempre y cuando la alfombra no sea voladora.... y haga "despegar" al tanque.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> sabes donde quieren meter a trabajar al Schroeder no? En la junta de Gazprom!!!!! Que grande. Al final todo Dios menos yo cobra del Kremlin o como cojones es esto.
> 
> PUTIN CALVO HIJOPUTA VLADIMIR DE MIERDA QUIERO MI PAGUITA!!!!
> 
> ...



Ese tio ya ha sido jefazo de Rosneft y Gazprom, compadre. ¿A qué crees que venía su ansia por cerrar nucleares -cosa de la que presume en su web- cuando mandaba en Alemania?



EUROPIA dijo:


> Las disposiciones de las ametralladoras, tienen que estar colocadas de tal forma que produzcan un fuego cruzado hacia el enemigo, por lo tanto a pocos metros de la orilla ante un desembarco fuerte, no tienes ángulo.
> 
> Si quieres usar, fuego de mortero, esas trincheras, van a recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca,
> 
> ...



Siga, siga


----------



## terro6666 (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, hacer trincheras en la playa , a pocos metros de la orilla es de subnormal profundo.
> 
> Esa foto que pone, están haciendo barreras antitanque. No tiene nada que ver.



Aqui un ejperto en defensa.


----------



## homega (23 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La verdad es que los Rusos se han convertido gracias a Putin en la Belén Esteban de toda esa zona.



Siempre lo han sido panchito GILIPOLLAS. Ni puta idea tienes de nada emigrante marrónido de mierda parásito de los suecos comunista de MIERDA.

Guarro asqueroso.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> No me resisto a adelantarme a @Gilles Amaury trayendo mierda de la buena de nuestro inefable mariscal paco de salón. Se limita a citar a un conspicuo rebelde de Donetsk. Pasen y vean...



Estamos perdiendo las buenas costumbres. Antes poníais un Roto-2 para poder leerlo en diagonal.
No melofo No me lo leo.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Las disposiciones de las ametralladoras, tienen que estar colocadas de tal forma que produzcan un fuego cruzado hacia el enemigo, por lo tanto a pocos metros de la orilla ante un desembarco fuerte, no tienes ángulo.
> 
> Si quieres usar, fuego de mortero, esas trincheras, van a recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca,
> 
> ...



Y quien a dicho que sea un nido de ametralladoras, igual es un puesto de observación cercano


----------



## lowfour (23 Mar 2022)

Putin's advisors are 'on edge' as the Ukraine war has turned into a fiasco for the Russian military, expert says


An expert told The New York Times that Russia's military failures in its monthlong war with Ukraine had caused tension within Putin's inner circle.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Siga, siga




Pues sigo, esas trincheras echas con arena de playa (blanda), es solo un trampa para el bombardeo previo de la armada.

La logistica (municion, comida) en esas trincheras, lo veo bastante jodido ante un ataque.

Para cubrir la playa, necesitas más armas y más gente.

Esa trinchera, es una tumba del incauto que le coloquen ahí, ante un ataque, no duran ni 2 minutos, siendo generoso, y sin que haya tenido oportunidad de disparar ni un tiro.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Aqui un ejperto en defensa.



Con tener un poco de luces basta.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y quien a dicho que sea un nido de ametralladoras, igual es un puesto de observación cercano




Observacion a pie de playa? Me estás vacilando?


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Alemania entregará otras 2.000 armas antitanque de la Bundeswehr a Ucrania



Sólo completar con un detalle que SÍ da en el twit en alemán, y NO da en el twit posterior en inglés:
Las 2.000 armas antitanque que va a dar Alemania son PANZERFAUST.


----------



## elena francis (23 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que te está diciendo que en parte esta guerra es culpa de la UE por no mostrar nunca dureza y tener como máximo proveedor de materia prima la Rusia Putiniana. Algo bueno sacamos de esto, aunque tomado de manera equivocada. Se van a aumentar los presupuestos de defensa, pero para crear algo común en vez de tener distintas maneras de ver las cosas.



Y construir centrales nucleares.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Y construir centrales nucleares.



Que Berkeley suba un 25% me hace pensar que van a dejarlos sacar uranio de España finalmente.

A ver si tenemos una buena noticia en breve. Para mi que vamos a volver a la tecnología nuclear


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lukashenko esta en la misma posición de Franco en la 2 guerra mundial. No quiere participar en una guerra que va perder y puede hacerle perder el poder. Pero tampoco quiere cabrear al enano del kremlin y ser envenenado por polonio en en colacao. Posición complicada



Esta en una peor situación pues el frente de Kiev lo mantiene GRACIAS a Lukashenko

Lukashenko tiene un ejercito de apenas 16mil soldados con altos mandos incompetentes usuales en las dictaduras de mierda no puede hacer nada si los rusos le invaden de hecho ya esta invadido no puede hacer nada

Putler quiere usar a los 16mil Bilerrusos para atacar esta zona y taponar el armamento que les esta llegando a Ucras del exterior parece que varios generales Bielorrusos cagados por Putler si lo "quieren" hacer pero los mandos medios y bajos se están negando rotundamente - Los Polacos saben la jugada y quieren mover fuerzas de prevención disuasivas en ese sector






Lukashenko supongo que calculaba algo rápido que iba a durar días ahora el es el que esta alimentado a las fuerzas rusas en el norte de Kiev si se niega Putler le elimina osea el desgraciado no tiene opciones.

Resistencia armada dentro de Bielorrusia contra las fuerzas ocupantes rusas?

No se puede descartar


----------



## terro6666 (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Observacion a pie de playa? Me estás vacilando?



No,das por hecho, que ahi va un nido de ametralladoras cuando no se sabe para qué es, después dices que el fuego de mortero amigo le va a caer encima, cuando no sabes que hay detrás de esa trinchera y si es viable tenerlos, , podría ser una trampa y cuando desembarquen y empiezen a caer bombas, que hagan explotar una mina cuando se refigien, o podría haber un equipo con un antiaereo, tampoco sabes si hay más en la playa, vamos que quieres sentar cátedra de lo que te interesa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> China va comprar lo que queda de Rusia a precio de sugar baby. Los chinos deben están frotándose las manos. Se van a quedar con todos los sectores industriales de Rusia. Vender el petróleo y gas a China y India un 40 % más barato que a occidente, un plan sin fisuras del maestro putin. Ajedrez



Lo que fue construido por esclavos del Gulag y costo cientos de miles de muertos durante Stalin regalado a los Chinos

Es que Putler esta cagando Rusia de forma brutal


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Suecia, los 5.000 anti-tanque que enviará Suecia a Ukrania son del tipo AT-4.
Suecia ya había enviado con anterioridad otras 5.000 armas anti-tanque.

Fuente: Robin Clottey

Un país no-OTAN que se está pringando mucho más que muchos estados miembros de la OTAN, y que además rompe con su tradición de no enviar armas a zonas en guerra. Algunos van a tener que empezar a mover el culo para espabilar y ponerse a la altura.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Esta en una peor situación pues el frente de Kiev lo mantiene GRACIAS a Lukashenko
> 
> Lukashenko tiene un ejercito de apenas 16mil soldados con altos mandos incompetentes usuales en las dictaduras de mierda no puede hacer nada si los rusos le invaden de hecho ya esta invadido no puede hacer nada
> 
> ...



Veo probable que las fuerzas Bielorrusas enviadas a Ucrania *se unan al ejército ucraniano. Los bielorrusos no quieren luchar en esta guerra. Incluso puede haber un golpe de estado del ejército. No puedes obligar ir a la guerra a un ejército que no quiere luchar. *


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

que alguien traduzca "war crimes" que me parece que alguno va a cagar blando proximamente y no sabe inglés


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

El Ministro de Transportes rusky, Vitaly Savelyev, informó de que las empresas que tienen "cedidos" aviones en leasing están reclamando la devolución de 500 aeronaves, o el pago de 20.000 millones de dólares para que los ruskies se las queden en propiedad. 

Fuente: Philipp Johannssen


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

el potus viene con el látigo cargado, mañana nos anunciará a quién le ha tocao los latigazos (putin tiene muchas papeletas, pero ojocuidao con chinos, iraníes y demás ejes de los males)


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> 40.000 soldados es como TODO el ejército de Ecuador o Kazajistan



¡Viva Honduras!


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996597
> 
> 
> que alguien traduzca "war crimes" que me parece que alguno va a cagar blando proximamente y no sabe inglés



Ojalá veamos el Núremberg que tiene pendiente Rusia desde los tiempos de la URSS, pero no lo creo


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996601
> 
> 
> el potus viene con el látigo cargado, mañana nos anunciará a quién le ha tocao los latigazos (putin tiene muchas papeletas, pero ojocuidao con chinos, iraníes y demás ejes de los males)



Van a meter sanciones a toda la DUMA


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El mismo pueblo que ha estado bombardeando el donbass durante 8 años sin inmutarse. Valors.



Ahí también Rusia implantó la guerra, no Ucrania


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ojalá veamos el Núremberg que tiene pendiente Rusia desde los tiempos de la URSS, pero no lo creo



pues primero creo que tienen que reconocer al tribunal de derechos humanos o algo así... no sé, esto es un poco brindis al sol
de momento


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MÁS DE 15.000 MUERTOS RUSIA
> Ver archivo adjunto 996500



A ver.... No nos flipemos tampoco.
El briefing que han enviado al cuartel general de Mons (Bélgica) habla de entre 7.000 y 15.000 soldados rusos muertos.
La horquilla es muy amplia. Un poquito de "principio de precaución", _pofavó_.
Que en el hilo estamos hablando de 50.000 bajas y algún despistado puede pensar que los ukras se han cepillado a medio ejército putiniano.
Hagámos unas cuentas un poco realistas:
-muertos ruskies: 10.000​-heridos ruskies (ratio 1:2): 20.000​


----------



## Periplo (23 Mar 2022)

*Dimite el primer alto cargo ruso por sus discrepancias con Putin sobre la guerra: huye a Turquía










Guerra Rusia - Ucrania, en directo |Dimite el primer alto cargo ruso por sus discrepancias con Putin sobre la guerra: huye a Turquía


Día 27 de la invasión rusa de Ucrania: sigue el cerco y la crisis humanitaria en la ciudad de Mariúpol, donde más de 100.000 personas viven en condiciones "infrahumanas", según denuncia del presidente ucraniano, Volodomir Zelenski, quien también acusó a los rusos de capturar una columna...




www.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El mundo cuckcidental es una guardería gigante.





Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues pirate a rusia con sueldos de 300 euros y 30 millones de musulmanes. El paraíso en la tierra. Con suerte no te viola un chechenos en Moscú. El paraíso de la raza blanca



Este no deja los doritos occidentales por las чипсы ni a tiros.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996601
> 
> 
> el potus viene con el látigo cargado, mañana nos anunciará a quién le ha tocao los latigazos (putin tiene muchas papeletas, pero ojocuidao con chinos, iraníes y demás ejes de los males)



Estamos en estas porque es el peor potus de la historia. Empiezo a pensar que Putin sí amañó las elecciones, pero a favor de Biden.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

El tema nuclear iraní está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo. Irán vendera su petróleo y gas a Europa y sustituirá en gran medida el petróleo y gas ruso en Europa. Y bajaran los precios del gas y petróleo. Solo falta para llegar a un acuerdo que eeuu eliminé al irgc de las listas de terrorismo. Rusia está sola y aislada


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El Ministro de Transportes rusky, Vitaly Savelyev, informó de que las empresas que tienen "cedidos" aviones en leasing están reclamando la devolución de 500 aeronaves, o el pago de 20.000 millones de dólares para que los ruskies se las queden en propiedad.
> 
> Fuente: Philipp Johannssen



Ahí va una de las cosas del mundo de la aeronáutica que son bastante desconocidas; los más grandes propietarios de aviones no son las aerolíneas, sino los que les prestan los aviones. Hay mucho dinero de árabes ahí metido, yo no les molestaría mucho.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Pues sigo, esas trincheras echas con arena de playa (blanda), es solo un trampa para el bombardeo previo de la armada.
> 
> La logistica (municion, comida) en esas trincheras, lo veo bastante jodido ante un ataque.
> 
> ...




Nos falta plano. Esa trinchera puede estar ahí para que los orcos se metan y las ametralladoras emplazadas para coger el interior de enfilada, como liquidaron los alemanes a los canadienses en Dieppe.

A mí me parece más un tiktok de propaganda para llamar a la épica y subir la moral de los defensores no solo en Odesa. En cualquier caso, no creo que se produzca un desembarco, la inteligencia gusana tiene a la flota putiniana localizada cerca de la costa de Crimea. La contraofensiva ucraniana hacia Jersón debe haber provocado una contraorden para no desembarcar por si se deja a los desembarcados aislados desde el principio, para eso es mejor un asalto aerotransportado. El problema aquí es que tanto en un desembarco como en un asalto aerotransportado las bajas del atacante son altísimas y no parece que ahora mismo estén en disposición de tener muchas más bajas por más que se diga que pueden realizar sacrificios, eso pueden hacerlo cuando tienen claro el motivo por el que luchan y todo indica que los orcos no comprenden qué hacen allí cuando los mismos civiles ucranianos expresan claramente su rechazo a los ocupantes. Cuanto más tarde acepte Putín su enorme cagada, más vidas se perderán en los dos bandos y peor parada va a salir Putinia. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

EEUU no iba a arriesgarse a un ataque nuclear en su país por Ucrania ni por ningun pais de Europa. Pero vamos que da igual, O se quitan del debate las armas nucleares o que jueguen todos a tenerlas y a nunca usarlas por el temido MAD porque desde 1945, solo han servido para ganar una guerra ya ganada.

Así que todos con armas nucleares y que las guerras las decida el armamento convencional como siempre. O sudar de las amenazas que también sirve. Pero que no vengan luego diciendo que han salvado a Europa otra vez por sus Minutemán oxidados.


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Mar 2022)

Añadiría el MTU-72 que se vio en otra foto

*  *


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un interesante grupo ruso. En su mayoría vehículos civiles, y lo que parece una furgoneta Ford Transit con un lanzagranadas automático AGS-30 en la parte trasera.


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Mar 2022)

AUMENTO DE CESIO EN EL AIRE DE KIEV


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El tema nuclear iraní está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo. Irán vendera su petróleo y gas a Europa y sustituirá en gran medida el petróleo y gas ruso en Europa. Y bajaran los precios del gas y petróleo. Solo falta para llegar a un acuerdo que eeuu eliminé al irgc de las listas de terrorismo. Rusia está sola y aislada



No te fies mucho, que EEUU también está reculando . Ya lo paralizó Rusia hace unos días, al final se ve quien manda sobre estos dos. Mientras le llegue a China más barato el irani y ruso los chinos tampoco van a intervenir y a Irán creo que le afecta poco ya.

Europa tendra que aguantar este nuevo ataque de rusos y anglos aunque sea economicamente.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lukashenko esta en la misma posición de Franco en la 2 guerra mundial. No quiere participar en una guerra que va perder y puede hacerle perder el poder. Pero tampoco quiere cabrear al enano del kremlin y ser envenenado por polonio en en colacao. Posición complicada



Franco estaba en una situación más ventajosa para poner excusas porque tenía el país demolido y muriéndose de hambre.
Luka lo tiene más difícil para hacer un escaqueo sin quedar mal ante el _boss_.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el comunismo cayó hace tiempo amego. La rusia actual dista mucho de eso.



Claro, el que este gobernada por un comunista exalto cargo del KGB y nieto del cocinero de Lenin y Stalin, es pura coincidencia.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Nos falta plano. Esa trinchera puede estar ahí para que los orcos se metan y las ametralladoras emplazadas para coger el interior de enfilada, como liquidaron los alemanes a los canadienses en Dieppe.
> 
> A mí me parece más un tiktok de propaganda para llamar a la épica y subir la moral de los defensores no solo en Odesa. En cualquier caso, no creo que se produzca un desembarco, la inteligencia gusana tiene a la flota putiniana localizada cerca de la costa de Crimea. La contraofensiva ucraniana hacia Jersón debe haber provocado una contraorden para no desembarcar por si se deja a los desembarcados aislados desde el principio, para eso es mejor un asalto aerotransportado. El problema aquí es que tanto en un desembarco como en un asalto aerotransportado las bajas del atacante son altísimas y no parece que ahora mismo estén en disposición de tener muchas más bajas por más que se diga que pueden realizar sacrificios, eso pueden hacerlo cuando tienen claro el motivo por el que luchan y todo indica que los orcos no comprenden qué hacen allí cuando los mismos civiles ucranianos expresan claramente su rechazo a los ocupantes. Cuanto más tarde acepte Putín su enorme cagada, más vidas se perderán en los dos bandos y peor parada va a salir Putinia.
> 
> ...




Putin, no se puede echar atrás, sería una muestra de debilidad clara y la Otan no lo perdonaría.
Una vez que la Operacion Especial se ha convertido en guerra. Yo apostaría un ataque por dos frentes, a parte de lo que está ya, un ataque hacia Leopolis y otro hacia Odesa.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Pues si esto lo hacen las unidades de defensa territorial, las SOF y fuerzas regulares ya no deben dejar títere con cabeza.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No te fies mucho, que EEUU también está reculando . Ya lo paralizó Rusia hace unos días, al final se ve quien manda sobre estos dos. Mientras le llegue a China más barato el irani y ruso los chinos tampoco van a intervenir y a Irán creo que le afecta poco ya.
> 
> Europa tendra que aguantar este nuevo ataque de rusos y anglos aunque sea economicamente.



Si el jcpoa no se llega a un acuerdo quedará claro el pacto eeuu y rusia contra Europa. De todas formas a rusia le está saliendo mal la guerra en ucrania


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Suecia, los 5.000 anti-tanque que enviará Suecia a Ukrania son del tipo AT-4.
> Suecia ya había enviado con anterioridad otras 5.000 armas anti-tanque.
> 
> Fuente: Robin Clottey
> ...



Esto de decir en los medios el material que mandas a ucrania, creo que es otra torpeza de la UE.
Entiendo que lo hacen para intentar disuadir a Rusia, pero es poco inteligente, porque estás diciendo a los rusos contra que se tienen que preparar.

Pero vamos, es una torpeza detrás de otra, la principal es que todo este material acabará en manos rusas, tarde o temprano. Por no hablar de la cantidad de dinero que les estás regalando en forma de armamento.

Solo una unidad del FGM-148 *Javelin* = US$ 174000 (misil), US$ 280000 (Sistema CLU) (2020) US$ 40000 (misil), US$ 125000 (Sistema CLU) (2000). Es una pasada de dinero. Con razón se están cargando tanto tanque.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un interesante grupo ruso. En su mayoría vehículos civiles, y lo que parece una furgoneta Ford Transit con un lanzagranadas automático AGS-30 en la parte trasera.



Es un AGS-17, la versión antigua del 30



EUROPIA dijo:


> Pues sigo, esas trincheras echas con arena de playa (blanda), es solo un trampa para el bombardeo previo de la armada.
> 
> La logistica (municion, comida) en esas trincheras, lo veo bastante jodido ante un ataque.
> 
> ...



Estás dando por hecho que Rusia va a bombardear previamente la playa, la primera pregunta es... ¿con qué?  Las fuerzas navales ya no son ni emplean las mismas tácticas que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ¿van a tirar municiones de precisión contra ese puesto? Quizá hasta necesiten una grandota si cavan bastante profundo y le meten algo de hormigón.


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> China va comprar lo que queda de Rusia a precio de sugar baby. Los chinos deben están frotándose las manos. Se van a quedar con todos los sectores industriales de Rusia. Vender el petróleo y gas a China y India un 40 % más barato que a occidente, un plan sin fisuras del maestro putin. Ajedrez



los chinos van a comprar a precio de puta los recursos de rusia y los europedos vamos a tener que comprar esos mismos recursos al amigo americano por el doble que nos cobraba putin, vaya negociazo que estamos haciendo. Y eso sin contar el pelotazo que van a dar general dynamics, northrop, lockheed martin, y otros fabricantes de armaas usanos, se van a forrar. Hay que descubrirse ante los piratas, al final han provocado una guerra en europa porque el retrasado de putin ha mordido el anzuelo y los uropeos ahora acojonados a gastarnos lo que no tenemos en armamento moderno mientras nos arruinamos por el precio de las materias primas.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No me diga que no es lamentable el video, el chaval tocando la bateria, con Bon Jovi de fondo.
> He sentido verguenza ajena.
> Y le doy la razón, no me había fijado en el tema del camión, no obstante con la foto que le pongo, no creas que voy muy desencaminado.



Como se defienden las playas ahora??? ... 





... ahh no espera, que lo que tienen que hacer es rendirse, por su bien ... pues parece que va ser que no


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Tu si que eres un comemierdas.
Tu foto representa lo que esta pasando actualmente. Ante un poderoso invasor, gente humilde haciendo lo que puede.
La unica diferencia de una foto y la otra son los años de diferencia, y que el que en su dia fue agredido ahora es el agresor.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Putin, no se puede echar atrás, sería una muestra de debilidad clara y la Otan no lo perdonaría.
> Una vez que la Operacion Especial se ha convertido en guerra. Yo apostaría un ataque por dos frentes, a parte de lo que está ya, un ataque hacia Leopolis y otro hacia Odesa.





Hace semanas que ando diciendo que a Putín lo van a quitar de en medio sus pretorianos.
Guerra en Ucrania XV
El ejército putiniano no tiene capacidad para llevar a cabo ninguna de esas operaciones sin utilizar millones de infantes (3 infantes por cada infante ucraniano). Y si los moviliza tendrá que ahogar con sangre las revueltas que va a tener en casa. Sin mencionar que tendrán que ir en chándal.
No va a ocurrir.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si el jcpoa no se llega a un acuerdo quedará claro el pacto eeuu y rusia contra Europa. De todas formas a rusia le está saliendo mal la guerra en ucrania



Eso es lo bueno que esta guerra no dura hasta semana santa. Putin ha salido tan rana aqui como en Siria cuando Rusia fue a ayudar a Israel y intentó hacerse con el control del regimen sirio para expulsar a Irán, y al final los tiene a los iranies en el Golan.

Israel, dispuesto a buscar la retirada de Irán de Siria por medios políticos

Israel expresó hoy su disposición a buscar junto a *Rusia* y otros países


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de decir en los medios el material que mandas a ucrania, creo que es otra torpeza de la UE.
> Entiendo que lo hacen para intentar disuadir a Rusia, pero es poco inteligente, porque estás diciendo a los rusos contra que se tienen que preparar.
> 
> Pero vamos, es una torpeza detrás de otra, la principal es que todo este material acabará en manos rusas, tarde o temprano. Por no hablar de la cantidad de dinero que les estás regalando en forma de armamento.
> ...



¿Disuadir a Rusia? Se dice en los medios porque no importa que se sepa, y para que se vea que se está apoyando a Ucrania.
¿Y cómo se van a preparar los rusos? ¿Con cosas como las "cope cages"?
Si los rusos no son capaces ya ni de llevarles un par de botas a sus tropas, ¿contra qué dices que se van a preparar?
Por cierto, el coste unitario de un AT-4 no llega a 1500$


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de decir en los medios el material que mandas a ucrania, creo que es otra torpeza de la UE.
> Entiendo que lo hacen para intentar disuadir a Rusia, pero es poco inteligente, porque estás diciendo a los rusos contra que se tienen que preparar.
> 
> Pero vamos, es una torpeza detrás de otra, la principal es que todo este material acabará en manos rusas, tarde o temprano. Por no hablar de la cantidad de dinero que les estás regalando en forma de armamento.
> ...



No sé si es un error o no. Yo no soy estratega militar. Pero me suena a esto:



La verdad es que los ukras tienen _de tó_, porque cada país le envía de lo suyo.
Alemania les dijo hace 5 días que ya no les podían suministrar más "chuches" del inventario propio de la _Bundeswehr_, pero que SÍ era posible surtirles mediante la COMPRA, es decir, a través del Ministerio de Economía y no a través del Ministerio de Defensa. Se conoce que han debido mirar mejor en los "dobles fondos" de los cajones de la _Bundeswehr_ porque han conseguido más "chuches" de inventario propio, sin el mecanismo de la compra.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Como se defienden las playas ahora??? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defender una playa así es del siglo XIX. Pero bueno, usted a lo suyo.

Imagninese, los nazis en el 44, con toneladas de hormigón en el muro atlantico, como acabaron. Ahora, imaginese con el armamento actual, pones a unos pollos en plena playa a unos metros de la orilla y en llano. Con 2 cojones, los de Zelesnky en Polonia.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Defender una playa así es del siglo XIX. Pero bueno, usted a los vuestro.
> 
> Imagninese, los nazis en el 44, con toneladas de hormigón en el muro atlantico, como acabaron. Ahora, imaginese con el armamento actual, pones a unos pollos en plena playa a unos metros de la orilla y en llano. Con 2 cojones, los de Zelesnky en Polonia.



Si algo han demostrado los rusos hasta la fecha es que cualquier cosa les puede parar.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia no ha logrado la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania un mes después del conflicto: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Los pilotos rusos siguen reacios a volar en el espacio aéreo cubierto por misiles tierra-aire ucranianos, dijo el funcionario.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: La contraofensiva de Ucrania cerca de Kiev ha empujado a las fuerzas rusas a unas 35 millas al este de la capital: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia estaba a unas 20 millas al este de Kiev a principios de semana. Ucrania ha comenzado a recuperar territorio de los rusos esta semana, dijeron las autoridades.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Putin, no se puede echar atrás, sería una muestra de debilidad clara y la Otan no lo perdonaría.
> Una vez que la Operacion Especial se ha convertido en guerra. Yo apostaría un ataque por dos frentes, a parte de lo que está ya, un ataque hacia Leopolis y otro hacia Odesa.



_Zweifrontenkrieg_?
Pero si ya tenemos 5 frentes.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues si esto lo hacen las unidades de defensa territorial, las SOF y fuerzas regulares ya no deben dejar títere con cabeza.



Lo raro es que después de un mes haciéndoles la misma, sigan picando.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MÁS DE 15.000 MUERTOS RUSIA



Voy a parecer presuntuoso, pero soy un cretino incorregible: os lo decía en un post esta misma mañana cuando se hablaba de entre 7K y 10K.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Sumad otro 3 a los 15K


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Si algo han demostrado los rusos hasta la fecha es que cualquier cosa les puede parar.



Con 150.000 soldados, han capturado un territorio parecido a todo Inglaterra.
SI fuera una guerra total a muerte, ya hubieran dejado hecho un solar las ciudades donde los Azovianos hacen rehenes y no dejan salir por los corredores a los ciudadanos.

SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Mar 2022)

Billig, schnell, erfolgreich: Expertin erklärt „Stachelschwein-Strategie“ der Ukraine, an der die Russen verzweifeln


Der Ukraine-Krieg wütet. Ein Erfolg - etwa die Einnahme einer Großstadt - gelingt Putins Armee aber nicht. Auch dank der „Stachelschwein-Strategie“.




www.merkur.de





*Barato, rápido, exitoso: un experto explica la "estrategia puercoespín" de Ucrania que está llevando a los rusos a la desesperación

*
Si alguna vez has tratado de tocar un puercoespín, duele mucho", dice Gaub, quien continúa: "Y eso es exactamente lo que están haciendo los ucranianos en este momento. Están haciendo que sea muy doloroso, muy difícil para los rusos incluso avanzar hacia Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Me he encontrado este cartel, q me ha encantado, emulando a la pelicula y libro "Un puente demasiado lejano" (A bridge too far) de Cornelius Ryan, del intento y toma del aeropuerto de Hostomel por los rusos


----------



## BTK (23 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MÁS DE 15.000 MUERTOS RUSIA
> Ver archivo adjunto 996500



Si han movilizado a 200.000 soldados estamos hablando de que casi el 10% han muerto y más del 10% están heridos. Son bajas inasumibles para cualquier ejército que tenga algo de respeto por sus soldados.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es muy, pero muy cutre eso. No tener radio de campaña un ejército.



Cutrelux total. Y me alegro por ello.
Incluso sus comunicaciones sin encriptar en HF se pueden oir desde España cuando el espectro expandido es común entre ejércitos y sólo descifrable mediante sincronización, a veces incluso se utilizan los relojes atómicos y NO lo utilizan.
En todo caso las QRG son reportadas a los valerosos resistentes  que las aprovechan pero que muy bien.
Al principio pensaba que era un fake, pero no ya que fueron confirmadas por sus movimientos.
Sentirse como un soldado que defiende una causa justa es muy reconfortante, es otra forma de hacer la guerra y sin uniforme. 

Curioso, pero aún me cuesta creer que existe esta tristísima guerra motivada por una invasión.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Los paracas mueren la primera semana y la cuarta tienen que mandar esto:


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

Anatoli Chuvab consejero del Kremlin huye a Turquia, ve que la guerra esta perdida.

Rusia es culpable. Debe ser desarmada, debe pagar compensaciones por la guerra, debe entregar la zona de Rostov del Don y el Caucaso a Ucrania negandole el acceso al mar negro, así como la independencia de Chechenia, y la entrega del sur del Caucaso a Georgia.
Deben entregar la Karelia a Finlandia. Y Vladivosto y las Kuriles al Japon
La Federacion Rusa debe ser disuelta y reorganizarse en los antiguos estados medievales, Novgorod liberada, Moscovia, Perm, el Kazan...


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _Zweifrontenkrieg_?
> Pero si ya tenemos 5 frentes.



Rusia tiene que impedir la entrada de armamento y hombres desde Polonia, eso es lo más urgente. Si no se va a enquistar.
Por lo que Leopolis, me parece más estratégico que Kiev.


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Voy a parecer presuntuoso, pero soy un cretino incorregible: os lo decía en un post esta misma mañana cuando se hablaba de entre 7K y 10K.




incluso esa cifra de 15.000 se queda corta.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Con 150.000 soldados, han capturado un territorio parecido a todo Inglaterra.
> SI fuera una guerra total a muerte, ya hubieran dejado hecho un solar las ciudades donde los Azovianos hacen rehenes y no dejan salir por los corredores a los ciudadanos.
> 
> SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.



No es que no quieran, es que no pueden, sus aviones se caen solos, son chatarras sovieticas, solo tienen 4 demostradores para la foto y poco mas.
Las bombas la mitad no explotan y un cuarto de las que si lo hacen les explotan a ellos. Sus tanques se averian cada 5 km, cuando no los ucranianos les lanzan una piedra y los rompen. Solo les queda la fiel y antigua artilleria de la que disponen en cantidades siderales, pero no tienen camiones para llevar municiones al frente y con el barro de la primavera veras que risas


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Con 150.000 soldados, han capturado un territorio parecido a todo Inglaterra.
> SI fuera una guerra total a muerte, ya hubieran dejado hecho un solar las ciudades donde los Azovianos hacen rehenes y no dejan salir por los corredores a los ciudadanos.
> 
> SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.



Es una guerra sin muerte, como la pesca, al final del día, a los que les ha tocado hacerse el muerto vuelven para casa.

Rusia no utiliza la técnica USA porque no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos, como se esta poniendo de manifiesto, y las _nukes_ empiezo a tener mis dudas de que les funcionen llegado el caso.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los paracas mueren la primera semana y la cuarta tienen que mandar esto:



traducido del texto: Los ocupantes, de origen daguestaní, se escondieron de las Fuerzas Armadas en el sótano y estaban confundidos y asustados.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No es que no quieran, es que no pueden, sus aviones se caen solos, son chatarras sovieticas, solo tienen 4 demostradores para la foto y poco mas.
> Las bombas la mitad no explotan y un cuarto de las que si lo hacen les explotan a ellos. Sus tanques se averian cada 5 km, cuando no los ucranianos les lanzan una piedra y los rompen. Solo les queda la fiel y antigua artilleria de la que disponen en cantidades siderales, pero no tienen camiones para llevar municiones al frente y con el barro de la primavera veras que risas




No me puedo creer que diga eso en serio.


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Con 150.000 soldados, han capturado un territorio parecido a todo Inglaterra.
> SI fuera una guerra total a muerte, ya hubieran dejado hecho un solar las ciudades donde los Azovianos hacen rehenes y no dejan salir por los corredores a los ciudadanos.
> 
> SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.



En Irak, los americanos en la guerra de 1991 en Kuwait concentraron mas de 950.000 (1) efectivos para liberar un territorio de 18.000 km2. Ukraina tiene como 600.000km2, si las unidades deben estar buscándose como quien busca a Walli.

No digas capturado busca otra palabra, liberar queda bien, total si son rehenes los estan liberando.
Afortunadamente para los Ukranianos no es una guerra total es una operación especial.


(1) Countries Compared by Military > Gulf War Coalition Forces. International Statistics at NationMaster.com


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Es una guerra sin muerte, como la pesca, al final del día, a los que les ha tocado hacerse el muerto vuelven para casa.
> 
> Rusia no utiliza la técnica USA porque no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos, como se esta poniendo de manifiesto, y las _nukes_ empiezo a tener mis dudas de que les funcionen llegado el caso.



No utiliza la táctica USA, por que no es como las guerras USanas a miles de km de sus casas. 
Esto es una guerra entre pueblos hermanos.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> .....
> Esto es una guerra entre pueblos hermanos.




Concretamente, como Caín y Abel.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Este video explica por qué Rusia podría tener ya 10k KIA en un mes


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Que Berkeley suba un 25% me hace pensar que van a dejarlos sacar uranio de España finalmente.
> 
> A ver si tenemos una buena noticia en breve. Para mi que vamos a volver a la tecnología nuclear



De las peores noticias que podrían salir de todo esto... la tecnología nuclear es una estafa al ciudadano, de 200 euros/MWh sin contar la gestión de los residuos por los próximos 10.000 años.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Esto es una guerra entre pueblos hermanos.



Pues menos mal.


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996597
> 
> 
> que alguien traduzca "war crimes" que me parece que alguno va a cagar blando proximamente y no sabe inglés



War crimes hicieron también los americanos en Siria, Irak, Afganistán... idem los ukanos, incluso en las malvinas atacaron un barco fuera del teatro de operaciones... 

Va a ir Putin a por Bush o Bombama? No puede... va a ir USA a por Putin? Idem... tampoco puede... 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tales. (23 Mar 2022)

Los follaputin que decían que EEUU tardó un mes en tomar Bagdad donde están ahora, a un mes de la invasión y con una Rusia incapaz de tomar Kharkiv o Mariupol, al lado de sus fronteras?


Sin contar los 400 muertos vs 10.000, las diferencias logísiticas entre invadir un país con el que haces frontera y otro a miles de km, que Iraq tiene mayor PIB y tenia un ejército tres veces más grande que el ucraniano etc etc


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No me puedo creer que diga eso en serio.



En el Kremlin tampoco se lo creen, pero las imagenes son las que son


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)

Realmente interesante.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Disuadir a Rusia? Se dice en los medios porque no importa que se sepa, y para que se vea que se está apoyando a Ucrania.
> ¿Y cómo se van a preparar los rusos? ¿Con cosas como las "cope cages"?
> Si los rusos no son capaces ya ni de llevarles un par de botas a sus tropas, ¿contra qué dices que se van a preparar?
> Por cierto, el coste unitario de un AT-4 no llega a 1500$



No se yo si es buena idea lo de decirlo a los cuatro vientos. Creo que es propaganda dirigida a la moral de los ukros, para que vean que alguien les apoya.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

Eso sucede cuando importa el 40% del uranio de Rusia, cuando eres tú el que lo exporta la película es otra.
En España hay uranio para aburrir.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

Unidades del ejercito ruso se atacan unas a otras en un espectáculo caotico.
Un tanquista ruso atropello a su mayor coronel bajo psicosis tras perder su unidad el 50% de los integrantes

‘It’s a Sh*tshow’: Russian Troops Are Now Turning on Each Other


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los paracas mueren la primera semana y la cuarta tienen que mandar esto:



Esos chavales deberían estar en Daguestán bebiendo vodka mal destilado junto una foto de Khabib y no matándose sin saber muy bien por qué a 2000 km de su casa.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Rusia tiene que impedir la entrada de armamento y hombres desde Polonia, eso es lo más urgente. Si no se va a enquistar.
> Por lo que Leopolis, me parece más estratégico que Kiev.



Sí la entrada desde Polonia...., la entrada desde Eslovaquia...., la entrada desde Rumanía....y la entrada desde Hungría.
¡Esto está chupado! ¡Ánimo!
....y que no decaigan.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Putin exige, pero el contrato dice que no. "El anuncio de pagar en rublos es... un incumplimiento del contrato, y ahora discutiremos con nuestros socios europeos cómo reaccionaríamos ante eso", dijo el ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck. Esto puede acelerar el fin del gas ruso en la UE.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> En el Kremlin tampoco se lo creen, pero las imagenes son las que son



Imágenes las de los medios otanistas? Las del twitter censurando cuentas de gente que pone en duda la versión oficial?.
Imágenes que repiten, que son fakes en algunos casos, o imágenes que hasta ponen Stormtroppers de Starwars o videojuegos?.

Yo soy el primero que digo, que tengo una escasa idea de como va el tema. Y ustedes van pontificando, por que lo ha dicho el Ferreras, la Ayuso, o el Influencer de turno.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sí la entrada desde Polonia...., la entrada desde Eslovaquia...., la entrada desde Rumanía....y la entrada desde Hungría.
> ¡Esto está chupado! ¡Ánimo!
> ....y que no decaigan.




Hungría ya dijo que no permitiria el paso de armas y hombres por su frontera, pero eso no te lo ha dicho la TV.


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> War crimes hicieron también los americanos en Siria, Irak, Afganistán... idem los ukanos, incluso en las malvinas atacaron un barco fuera del teatro de operaciones...
> 
> Va a ir Putin a por Bush o Bombama? No puede... va a ir USA a por Putin? Idem... tampoco puede...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



no lo estás pillando

cuándo ha ido usa a por nadie por crímenes de guerra?? eso era más bien cosas nuestras, de europeos "civilizados" y tal


esto es un puto aviso, un "wanted" con la foto de putin y una "recompensa" vivo o muerto

no lo ves?
en lugar de una estrategia conciliadora, es una declaración de guerra

en fin, ya nos enteraremos mejor mañana


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin exige, pero el contrato dice que no. "El anuncio de pagar en rublos es... un incumplimiento del contrato, y ahora discutiremos con nuestros socios europeos cómo reaccionaríamos ante eso", dijo el ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck. Esto puede acelerar el fin del gas ruso en la UE.



El movimiento de Putin para hacerse con divisas extranjeras parecía un plan sin fisuras. De todas formas los alemanes son lo bastante subnormales como para seguir dándole euros y al mismo tiempo revalorizar el rublo, lo veo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Imágenes las de los medios otanistas? Las del twitter censurando cuentas de gente que pone en duda la versión oficial?.
> Imágenes que repiten, que son fakes en algunos casos, o imágenes que hasta ponen Stormtroppers de Starwars o videojuegos?.
> 
> Yo soy el primero que digo, que tengo una escasa idea de como va el tema. Y ustedes van pontificando, por que lo ha dicho el Ferreras, la Ayuso, o el Influencer de turno.



Dije que había un contrataque en Nikolayv y me pusieron a parir en este foro y al dia siguiente era noticia.
Dije que los rusos habian sido embolsados en Kyiv y cuatro horas despues se confirmabba.

PD: Me nutro de fuentes rusas y ucranianas

PD2: Dije que Rusia no atacaría y me equivoqué, soy humano y cometo errores tambein y gordos. Aunque debo decir que los rusos me decian que no habria guerra y los ucranianos que si


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos cuidan muy mucho su propaganda y este es un caso claro: La sanidad militar es prácticamente inexistente, no sé donde leí que a los pobres heridos ruskis los meten en camiones y son evacuados a Bielorrusia para su tratamiento, algunos fallecen en el transporte pues la asistencia in situ es fundamental.
Y por qué hacen esto? pues por su imagen, una imagen que dar al mundo donde los soldados rusos no son heridos ni muertos en combate, la existencia de hospitales de campaña delataría la cruda realidad.
Así es esta gentuza: Basura hasta entre ellos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Hungría ya dijo que no permitiria el paso de armas y hombres por su frontera, pero eso no te lo ha dicho la TV.



Hungria puede decir misa. Torres mas altas han caido


----------



## gargamelix (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Anatoli Chuvab consejero del Kremlin huye a Turquia, ve que la guerra esta perdida.
> 
> Rusia es culpable. Debe ser desarmada, debe pagar compensaciones por la guerra, debe entregar la zona de Rostov del Don y el Caucaso a Ucrania negandole el acceso al mar negro, así como la independencia de Chechenia, y la entrega del sur del Caucaso a Georgia.
> Deben entregar la Karelia a Finlandia. Y Vladivosto y las Kuriles al Japon
> La Federacion Rusa debe ser disuelta y reorganizarse en los antiguos estados medievales, Novgorod liberada, Moscovia, Perm, el Kazan...



Enntonces se puede decir con propiedad que las ratas abandonan el barco, porque ese tipo es una rata de cloaca. 

Está en el origen de muchos de los problemas económicos de Rusia desde la caída de la URSS, convirtió las privatizaciones en un reparto obsceno entre corruptos.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Hungría ya dijo que no permitiria el paso de armas y hombres por su frontera, pero eso no te lo ha dicho la TV.



Sí, lo sé. En la TV no sé, porque no la veo. En este hilo sí se dijo.
Hungría tiene tiempo para cambiar de opinión antes de que empiece a sentir el aliento en su nuca y se ponga a 4 patas a morder una almohada.
Y no creo que nadie vaya a tener que presionarles. Lo harán ellos solitos.


----------



## uberales (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El tema nuclear iraní está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo. Irán vendera su petróleo y gas a Europa y sustituirá en gran medida el petróleo y gas ruso en Europa. Y bajaran los precios del gas y petróleo. Solo falta para llegar a un acuerdo que eeuu eliminé al irgc de las listas de terrorismo. Rusia está sola y aislada



Ojalá sea así.


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996601
> 
> 
> el potus viene con el látigo cargado, mañana nos anunciará a quién le ha tocao los latigazos (putin tiene muchas papeletas, pero ojocuidao con chinos, iraníes y demás ejes de los males)



tíos, que mañana podríamos ver una declaración formal de guerra a rusia por parte de la otan o algo así

no os lo oléis??


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de decir en los medios el material que mandas a ucrania, creo que es otra torpeza de la UE.
> Entiendo que lo hacen para intentar disuadir a Rusia, pero es poco inteligente, porque estás diciendo a los rusos contra que se tienen que preparar.
> 
> Pero vamos, es una torpeza detrás de otra, la principal es que todo este material acabará en manos rusas, tarde o temprano. Por no hablar de la cantidad de dinero que les estás regalando en forma de armamento.
> ...



Pero si la HORDA no sabe ni fabricar tampones en su país, para ponerse a hacer ingeniería inversa. Estas armas ya son archiconocidas y las puedes comprar en el mercado negro, y si LA HORDA no las fabrica es porque son una panda de mafiosos criminales incompetentes


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

Ucrania intercambia prisioneros rusos muertos por ucranianos vivos (ratio 6:2)

How Ukraine swaps living soldiers for dead Russians (kyivindependent.com)


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.



Veo tu envite y redoblo la apuesta:
Si la OTAN fuese la mitad de hijadeputa de lo que dicen los follaputines y los representantes de Putinia, Siberia estaría ya tomada por cualquier país por dejar un territorio tan extenso como la Federación Rusa desprotegido colocando el 20% de la capacidad en la frontera de Ukrania.

Putinia y sus ciudadanos pueden dar gracias de que entre los "países OTAN" no haya ningún país _adolfo_ a la antigua usanza que vaya por ahí buscando debilidades en otros territorios.


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Mar 2022)

El otro día miré las empresas más grandes de LA HORDA y el resultado fue:

Todas las nacionales eran de importacion o de gas, minería y petróleo 
Un montón eran extranjeras para hacer ensamblaje y pagar menos impuestos (cerradas ya)
Las únicas industriales eran 2 de plástico y 2 de fertilizantes
De verdad, que el panorama económico de LA HORDA es desolador, y yo que me alegro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

*MENU NWO DE LA SEMANA

POR MARSTER CHEF BIDEN*

*COMEREIS MENU DE ANTENAS 5G
Y POLLAS RUSA A CAMBIO DE ACEITA DE GIRASOL *

2.1K views18:01
__​3:19
Lobos Esteparios
Empiezan a reconocer que faltan productos....




​


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Veo tu envite y redoblo la apuesta:
> Si la OTAN fuese la mitad de hijadeputa de lo que dicen los follaputines y los representantes de Putinia, Siberia estaría ya tomada por cualquier país por dejar un territorio tan extenso como la Federación Rusa desprotegido colocando el 20% de la capacidad en la frontera de Ukrania.
> 
> Putinia y sus ciudadanos pueden dar gracias de que entre los "países OTAN" no haya ningún país _adolfo_ a la antigua usanza que vaya por ahí buscando debilidades en otros territorios.




Un desembarco Usano en Siberia?. Antes de que toquen suelo, cae un pepino que les hunde la flota.

Los usanos son hijos de puta, pero no tontos. Y desde luego, que no hacen caso a un hilo que al segundo día ya decía que estaban estancados los rusos.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Concretamente, como Caín y Abel.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ucrania intercambia prisioneros rusos muertos por ucranianos vivos (ratio 6:2)
> 
> How Ukraine swaps living soldiers for dead Russians (kyivindependent.com)



Joder! siempre fastidiando estos rusos, se enterraba en los campos a los rusos para abono y ahora toca sacarlos...


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Rusia tiene que impedir la entrada de armamento y hombres desde Polonia, eso es lo más urgente. Si no se va a enquistar.
> Por lo que Leopolis, me parece más estratégico que Kiev.



No crees que Rusia debe rendirse incondicionalmente y dejar de autodestruirse mientras invade una nación soberana?
15.000 jóvenes rusos te parecen poco?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El otro día miré las empresas más grandes de LA HORDA y el resultado fue:
> 
> Todas las nacionales eran de importacion o de gas, minería y petróleo
> Un montón eran extranjeras para hacer ensamblaje y pagar menos impuestos (cerradas ya)
> ...



No sé yo, Kamaz fabrica unos camiones cojonudos, ganan el Dakar muchas veces. Luego Boeing mismo ha reconocido que no sólo el titanio de sus aviones llega de Rusia, es que son las piezas de titanio las que se hacen en Rusia y no por Boeing sino por proveedores rusos.

La Horda no quiere que los rusos fabriquen nada, porque su cleptocracia no sabe controlar a ese nivel de _micromanagement_, es más de pillar cacho de petróleo, gas, etc. Occidente tampoco quiere que comerciemos con los rusos, es muy jodido comprarles cosas; mientras Occidente está llena de mierda china que pasa cero controles, para que te llegue un reloj Vostok Amphibia se puede pegar 3 semanas en aduanas.

Por esto último hay empresas rusas haciendo como que fabrican en Lituania, así tenemos a Natura Sibérica, BioMed o Vostok Europe.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Un desembarco Usano en Siberia?. Antes de que toquen suelo, cae un pepino que les hunde la flota.
> 
> Los usanos son hijos de puta, pero no tontos. Y desde luego, que no hacen caso a un hilo que al segundo día ya decía que estaban estancados los rusos.



Voy yo con un husky y un trineo y lo tomo en 3 días sin pegar un tiro.
No has entendido/querido entender la idea de fondo de mi post.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

es véhicules tout-terrain britanniques fournis à l'#Ukraine️ sont déjà en vente dans la région de Kiev.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No crees que Rusia debe rendirse incondicionalmente y dejar de autodestruirse mientras invade una nación soberana?
> 15.000 jóvenes rusos te parecen poco?




Ahora llegan las prisas, cuando durante 8 años Ucrania ha estado atacando a los prorrusos del dombas y se psaron por los cojones los acuerdos de Minsk?. Lo de soberano es para descojonarse directamente.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Mar 2022)

Lo de Rusia, Ucrania y Dombas.

En un video sencillo.


----------



## gargamelix (23 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El otro día miré las empresas más grandes de LA HORDA y el resultado fue:
> 
> Todas las nacionales eran de importacion o de gas, minería y petróleo
> Un montón eran extranjeras para hacer ensamblaje y pagar menos impuestos (cerradas ya)
> ...



Si hubieran hecho las cosas bien en su momento ahora estarían mucho mejor económicamente y preocupados por cosas normales en vez de haber terminado con un ex coronel de la KGB de 70 años al mando, aprendiz de Zar, y recurriendo para retener el poder al ultranacionalismo expansionista con toques imperiales.

Los chinos tienen que estar entre asombrados y exultantes.


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Unidades del ejercito ruso se atacan unas a otras en un espectáculo caotico.
> Un tanquista ruso atropello a su mayor coronel bajo psicosis tras perder su unidad el 50% de los integrantes
> 
> ‘It’s a Sh*tshow’: Russian Troops Are Now Turning on Each Other



Esta noticia sin el correspondiente vídeo y las _afotos_ no vale una mierda. 
Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres burbujarras. 
Que alguien ponga material gráfico del momentaaaaasssso.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Varios de estos de la tabla seguro que cobran, estoy al 99% seguro, en concreto unos 5-6. El resto simplemente son unos rojeras o unos conservadores a los que les va la idea de la URSS/Nueva-Roma, en este bloque estarían Insúa, Armesilla, Eugenio D'Ors, Villamor...


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

> Desaparecido. Tampoco hay declaraciones de protocolo importantes y sistémicas de *otros pesos pesados, incluidos los jefes de los servicios especiales Patrushev, Bortnikov, Naryshkin. También desapareció de los protocolos obligatorios. Más fuerte que de costumbre, los economistas guardan silencio: el primer ministro Mishustin, el director del Banco Central Nabiullina, el ministro Reshetnikov. En una palabra, todo el mundo ha desaparecido por completo incluso del espacio del protocolo público*





Me autocito. Bortnikov es el jefe del servicio de inteligencia ruso y ex agente del KGB, se habla de el en varios medios anglosajones y mentideros rusos como posible sustituto Putin. Su popularidad esta subiendo en estos momentos en Moscu.


No creo que tenga nada que ver con su desaparición pero Shoygu tiene problemas cardiacos


----------



## podemita medio (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Lo de Rusia, Ucrania y Dombas.



Lo de Ucrania con el Dombas es falso. Putin se dedicó a financiar milicias separatistas para que crearan conflicto y poder tener la escusa perfecta para entrar.

Por qué ahora los supuestamente ucranianos prorusos están en contra de la invasión?









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: How Putin managed to derussify East Ukraine in just 8 years? Discussion on the potential deescalation of the war in Ukraine with all security implications it has illustrates the difference between the ...…




threadreaderapp.com





When Putin manufactured the Donbass War he presented it as an Ukrainian inner conflict. Many in Russia bought it. Many in the West bought it. Many idiots even now talk about "Ukraine shelling civilians of Donbass for eight years". Bad Ukrainians being bad, that caused the war 

Nobody in Ukraine bought it. Russians and Westerners considered the Donbass catastrophe as a Ukrainian problem. In Ukraine however, it was seen as a Russian problem. Donbass was simply a part of Ukraine which fall under the Russian rule and its nightmare was purely Russian-made 

Putin didn't think about it. He as usually manufactured a Donbass war to later come out as a saviour, do everything he wants to do, collect a payout and be showered in gratitude and public love. But in Ukraine he was seen as the one who created this war in the first place 

Nothing de-russified East Ukraine so quickly and irreversibly as the Donbass catastrophe. I'm not talking about the war, I'm talking about a general socio-economic conditions there. Under Russian control, Donbass fall under the rule of the criminal gangs, presented as the "levy" 

They were usually guys from below the social hierarchy who saw this war as a chance to rise up. And they did. With their power unchecked, they started systematic plunder. Take people's homes, cars, businesses, kill those who object. Arrest someone, torture and release for ransom 

It's not only how much these guys stole, it's how much they destroyed. If a normal Russian bureaucrat might destroy 10 rubles of value to steal 1, these guys would destroy 10 000. They destroyed Donbass economy, inflicted the socio-economic collapse and humanitarian catastrophe 

With economy destroyed, and few opportunities for employment remaining, many locals, twenty-five-thousanders, joined this "levy" for 25 000 rubles a month paycheck. Russians paid them about 400 usd per month just to keep the war going on. It all turned into a vicious circle 

You could sell this Donbass catastrophe as a Ukrainian problem to Russians or to the Westerners. But it was impossible to present it as such to the Ukrainians. People in Kharkiv, Sumy, Mariupol saw that nothing comparable is happening on territories under the Ukrainian control 

East Ukrainians saw that the Russian-controlled zone turned into a nightmare with warlord gangs robbing, killing and torturing. With no protection and no security. With no employment either, because businesses were destroyed by pro-Russian warlords. You could join them or starve 

Putin manufactured Donbass conflict and exacerbated it to later come out as the saviour. But he didn't consider that Ukrainians have agency, too. For the East Ukraine Russian control was associated with Donbass, and Russian invasion would mean turning them into the Donbass 

Extremely tough Ukrainian resistance against superior Russian forces is understandable only in this context. East Ukraine doesn't believe Putin will "save" them. They saw what's happening on territories he captured and are fighting hard to avoid the same scenario on their land


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Veo tu envite y redoblo la apuesta:
> Si la OTAN fuese la mitad de hijadeputa de lo que dicen los follaputines y los representantes de Putinia, Siberia estaría ya tomada por cualquier país por dejar un territorio tan extenso como la Federación Rusa desprotegido colocando el 20% de la capacidad en la frontera de Ukrania.
> 
> Putinia y sus ciudadanos pueden dar gracias de que entre los "países OTAN" no haya ningún país _adolfo_ a la antigua usanza que vaya por ahí buscando debilidades en otros territorios.



USA no puede conquistar Siberia porque Rusia tiene nukes.

Pero la guerra de Ucrania va de eso, del intento de USA de conquistar Rusia utilizando un Proxy y colocando un country manager en Moscú como presidente de Rusia.

Y el objetivo final es China, si toman Rusia controlan cualquier tipo de acceso de China a mmpp y fuentes de energía, y como bonus el de Europa.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Lo de Rusia, Ucrania y Dombas.
> 
> En un video sencillo.



Esos vídeos sacados de contexto y cortados no me dicen nada, o sea: Una chica blanca ve a una negra y... OMFG!!! una negra!, voy a pegarle! Ni en sueños me lo creo.
Pero sí que se ve a otra negra pegándole a la blanca que se queda sola. Cosas de negros así son ellos.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA no puede conquistar Siberia porque Rusia tiene nukes.
> 
> Pero la guerra de Ucrania va de eso, del intento de USA de conquistar Rusia utilizando un Proxy y colocando un country manager en Moscú como presidente de Rusia.
> 
> Y el objetivo final es China, si toman Rusia controlan cualquier tipo de acceso de China a mmpp y fuentes de energía, y como bonus el de Europa.



A ver, sin acritud...
Tú crees que los silos no están localizados por occidente? durarían lo que un pastel a la puerta de una escuela en pasadas de la aviación de combate occidental.
Que yo sepa los sistemas propulsores de artificios nucleares no son supersónicos e indetectables y nada más ser detectados al ser lanzados por su submarino de turno serían nueutralizados.
El truco está en hacerlos estallar en territorio enemigo para que produzca un hermoso efecto meteorológico en forma de hongo, su población civil lo agradecería por décadas.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Ahora llegan las prisas, cuando durante 8 años Ucrania ha estado atacando a los prorrusos del dombas y se psaron por los cojones los acuerdos de Minsk?. Lo de soberano es para descojonarse directamente.



Te refieres a población transplantada por la horda?
Tal como los habitantes de las islas Malvinas, que son anglófonos porque fueron implantados desalojando a los lugareños argentinos.

Qué poca vergüenza.
"Guerra entre hermanos" llamas a una invasión ilegal.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Al final el puto follaETA este es un TURCOCHINO









Polonia considera que el nombre ruso del periodista Pablo González es su alias como espía


Así consta en el auto de prisión temporal del Tribunal Regional de Rzeszów, pero el pasaporte ruso del reportero muestra que Pavel Rubtsov no es un alías, es su identidad de nacimiento en la antigua URSS. En 1991, al trasladarse a España regularizó su nacionalidad y optó por el nombre castellano...




www.publico.es


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania con el Dombas es falso. Putin se dedicó a financiar milicias separatistas para que crearan conflicto y poder tener la escusa perfecta para entrar.
> 
> Por qué ahora los supuestamente ucranianos prorusos están en contra de la invasión?
> 
> ...



Putin "manufacturo"...estos son los mismos que después te describen el Maidan como movimiento "espontáneo" del pueblo contra un tirano...y tan panchos 

La gente del Este de Ucrania tenía motivos más que sobrados para estar muy cabreada, y lo estaban, con el Maidan.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (23 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A ver, sin acritud...
> Tú crees que los silos no están localizados por occidente? durarían lo que un pastel a la puerta de una escuela en pasadas de la aviación de combate occidental.
> Que yo sepa los sistemas propulsores de artificios nucleares no son supersónicos e indetectables y nada más ser detectados al ser lanzados por su submarino de turno serían nueutralizados.
> El truco está en hacerlos estallar en territorio enemigo para que produzca un hermoso efecto meteorológico en forma de hongo, su población civil lo agradecería por décadas.



Entiendo, si Rusia existe es debido a la bondad de USA.

Y el truco ese que dices vale tambien a la inversa?.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Sí, De Prada es uno de los "seducidos" por Rusia (cosa que puedo entender), pero dudo muchísimo que cobre del Kremlin.


Soldado ucraniano con Instalaza C-90 español:


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

A todo esto, ¿Dónde está aquella columna que decían era de 60 kilómetros o así de larga que iba en dirección a Kiev?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿Dónde está aquella columna que decían era de 60 kilómetros o así de larga que iba en dirección a Kiev?



Se disolvió hace ya más de una semana y quedó desperdigada por toda la zona que actualmente estarían los ucranianos tratando de embolsar.

Edito para añadir tweet sobre ello:


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Te refieres a población transplantada por la horda?
> Tal como los habitantes de las islas Malvinas, que son anglófonos porque fueron implantados desalojando a los lugareños argentinos.
> 
> Qué poca vergüenza.
> "Guerra entre hermanos" llamas a una invasión ilegal.



En realidad si revisas la historia verás que el sur de Ucrania estaba despoblado hasta finales del Siglo XVIII, que fue conquistado por el imperio ruso, que lo repoblo con rusos, ucranianos, etc..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

58.1K views19:34
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z
 


Another British mercenary, 21-year-old Ethan Dennis, went to fight in Ukraine, but quickly returned, as "high risk and little pay" on the front line.

The decision to return was made when he realized the trip was a "suicide mission".

During the 10 days of his stay in Ukraine, he came under rocket attack, shelling from mortars and participated in heavy battles with Russian troops.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z
⚡ It is reported about the destruction in Mariupol of the deputy commander of the 1st operational battalion of the Ukrainian "Azov" senior lieutenant Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Phantom) as a result of a Russian bomb.

The father of the deceased said on his Twitter that the bombardment of Azov's positions practically does not stop - more than 20 air strikes were carried out in one night alone - and the regiment's defenses are gradually being crushed.

Apparently, the defending group of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Mariupol does not have so long.

Forces of Ukraine in Mariupol does not have so long.

123.5K views11:40


----------



## Alpharius (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Varios de estos de la tabla seguro que cobran, estoy al 99% seguro, en concreto unos 5-6. El resto simplemente son unos rojeras o unos conservadores a los que les va la idea de la URSS/Nueva-Roma, en este bloque estarían Insúa, Armesilla, Eugenio D'Ors, Villamor...



Yo no creo que cobren. Diría que cada uno de esos tiene sus motivos para ponerse del lado putiniano. Por ejemplo, de los que conozco de esa lista:

Armesilla: es comunista pero muy defensor de España y de su historia, por lo tanto bastante en contra lo anglo por motivos históricos. Eso le hará anti-OTAN y puede que la haga simpatizar con el lado ruso.
Couso: Rojeras y los yankees le mataron al hermano de un pepinazo (otro tema es si fue muy prudente por su parte apuntar a un tanque con su cámara desde una ventana posiblemente haciendo creer que en vez de una cámara era algún antitanque). Contra la OTAN por razones obvias.
Villamor, Vidal, y Deprada: Estos son anti NWO y se piensan que Putin va a venir a luchar por ellos y librarles de eso.
Talegón: Roja y anti OTAN de toda la vida.
Liusivaya: Es rusa. Barre para casa.
Gisbert: Lo he visto algo perdido en algunos temas y me parece que en este asunto le pasa eso mismo.
El geoestratego: Otro caso más de militares españoles retirados que son anti-OTAN. Me gustaría conocer la razón de esta animadversión hacia lo propio por parte de estos ex altos mandos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (23 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Me autocito. Bortnikov es el jefe del servicio de inteligencia ruso y ex agente del KGB, se habla de el en varios medios anglosajones y mentideros rusos como posible sustituto Putin. Su popularidad esta subiendo en estos momentos en Moscu.
> 
> 
> No creo que tenga nada que ver con su desaparición pero Shoygu tiene problemas cardiacos



como que sustituto??

ya ha muerto putin?


y no hay elecciones o algo? o como va??


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Siempre ha pegado unas inventadas muy serias con todo lo que sea llevarle la contraria a EEUU. Recuerdo sus loas a Al Assad, paladín de la Cristiandad... Menudo descojono.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Mar 2022)

__





El asesor de Putin y alto cargo de la Federación Rusa, Chubais, dimite. "Ha sido un error de cálculo por parte del servicio de inteligencia."


https://www.telecinco.es/informativos/internacional/anatoli-chubais-da-espalda-putin-dimitir-asesor-salir-rusia_18_3302525456.html Famoso por defender el autoritarismo de Putin, "Para que una sociedad logre la democracia, se debe establecer una dictadura dentro del gobierno", ha dimitido. Uno...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

@Covaleda 


  
No he_ chopeado_ nada.


----------



## Chaini (23 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> como que sustituto??
> 
> ya ha muerto putin?
> 
> ...



el termino seria "reemplazado", en caso de que Putin sufriera algun percance. aunque su historial es terrorifico


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (23 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Ahora llegan las prisas, cuando durante 8 años Ucrania ha estado atacando a los prorrusos del dombas y se psaron por los cojones los acuerdos de Minsk?. Lo de soberano es para descojonarse directamente.



El unico que ha incumplido un acuerdo es Rusia, que se quedó con las nucleares de Ucrania garantizando su integridad. La palabra de un ruso vale menos que la de Pedro Sanchez... y ya es decir...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Yo no creo que cobren. Diría que cada uno de esos tiene sus motivos para ponerse del lado putiniano. Por ejemplo, de los que conozco de esa lista:
> 
> Armesilla: es comunista pero muy defensor de España y de su historia, por lo tanto bastante en contra lo anglo por motivos históricos. Eso le hará anti-OTAN y puede que la haga simpatizar con el lado ruso.
> Couso: Rojeras y los yankees le mataron al hermano de un pepinazo (otro tema es si fue muy prudente por su parte apuntar a un tanque con su cámara desde una ventana posiblemente haciendo creer que en vez de una cámara era algún antitanque). Contra la OTAN por razones obvias.
> ...



Pedro Baños es el tío más sospechoso de cobrar del Kremlin que hay en España, le llevo siguiendo varios años y es que lo de ese tipo es increíble, tiene un sesgo que no he visto en nadie y siempre lleva la narrativa rusa para todo, es que para absolutamente todo.

Gisbert tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española (la propaganda rusa se centra en este tipo de cosas en occidente: desacreditar instituciones/organismos), estos meses de atrás ha estado sin parar defendiendo al Kremlin y cuando llegó la invasión... PUM, de "experto" en RT para soltar el discurso del Kremlin, de esta intervención en RT no dijo nada en sus redes sociales, se lo calló totalmente:




Liusivaya es rusa y barre para casa (cosa que entiendo a la perfección), pero me resulta algo extraña, según ella empezó a hablar español hace no mucho y lo domina a la perfección, no se le nota acento ruso por ningún lado, lo cual es raro de cojones en tan poco tiempo. Algo me dice que la historia que cuenta no es 100% verídica.

De Vidal se ha hablado en otros hilos del foro, hay algún forero que comentaba que parecía un agente de la CIA en el pasado, tratando de extender el protestantismo en Hispanoamérica, y luego al cabo de unos años, dio un giro absoluto al timón y se convirtió en el César Vidal actual, que es un auténtico altavoz de la retórica del Kremlin. Aquí un hilo con algo de trasfondo, pero si buscas encuentras más: Es César Vidal un desinformador?

Talegón está en la cama del PdeCat y el independentismo (por lo que no es de descartar algún vínculo mayor con Rusia), pero es que además ha sido una habitual colaboradora de RT y Sputnik durante años: https://twitter.com/search?q=from:beatriztalegon sputnik&src=typed_query

Los demás, comparto lo que dices al 100%


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

Uff, Hermann Tertsch


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

#Britain anuncia un nuevo paquete de seguridad para #Ukraine - 6,000 misiles antitanque y altamente explosivos y alrededor de $ 33 millones para el ejército ucraniano "No podemos y no nos quedaremos de brazos cruzados mientras #Russia reduce a polvo los pueblos y ciudades de Ucrania" por PM @BorisJohnson


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Periodismo de calidad por parte del NYTimes, el hilo/artículo es brillante, hay mucha investigación detrás:




Oryx ya casi ha alcanzado las 1800 piezas rusas perdidas, y debe de tener más en la recámara porque no pueden procesar más en su equipo (de 2 personas):









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

Boris envía 6000 anti tanque a Ucrania de inmediato.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Méjico, el último bastión de dignidad hispana que queda en el planeta.









Diputados de Morena, PT y PRI crean un grupo prorruso en el Congreso de México en plena invasión a Ucrania


El embajador ruso difunde propaganda sobre la guerra en un polémico acto, casi un mes después de que el Gobierno de López Obrador condenara abiertamente la agresión rusa en la ONU




elpais.com













Instalan grupo de amistad México-Rusia de la Cámara de Diputados


Protestas, ausencias y desaires de los partidos de oposición.




www.jornada.com.mx


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin "manufacturo"...estos son los mismos que después te describen el Maidan como movimiento "espontáneo" del pueblo contra un tirano...y tan panchos
> 
> La gente del Este de Ucrania tenía motivos más que sobrados para estar muy cabreada, y lo estaban, con el Maidan.




Esto sin duda merece un debate pero da para otro hilo, no para este.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Boris envía 6000 anti tanque a Ucrania de inmediato.



entre Suecia, alemania y UK, envian mas de 10.000 anticarro. Nos vamos a hartar de poner videos de tanques reventados


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @Covaleda
> Ver archivo adjunto 996882
> 
> 
> No he_ chopeado_ nada.



¡Jajajajajaja! No había caído, pero tiene desde luego su gracia!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Karamba (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¡Jajajajajaja! No había caído, pero tiene desde luego su gracia!



Palabrita de Niño Jesús que no he tocado nada y me lo he encontrado así. WTF
¡Ay! Si no fuese por estos momentos.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

__





Otanistas y yankis implosionan - Rusia dice que los países hostiles tendrán que comprarle gas y petróleo en RUBLOS (previamente comprados con ORO)


Los oligarcas rusos han visto que ya no les dejan ir a europa a gastar los euros que les daban por el gas, asi que han dejado de querer euros.




www.burbuja.info






y que con que vais apgar el ORO ?







*PUES EJERCIENDO
VAIS A EJERCER*



CHOLATE NEGRO DURO

Y LO SABES





Ver archivo adjunto 996900


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

__





Por que COJONES el litro de Aceite de OLIVA está a 4,55 € ??


Vengo de un super, el litro de aceite de oliva que estaba normalmente a 3 euros ahora está a 4,55 € Qué pasa que ya no nos llega aceite de oliva de Ucrania?? España no tiene capacidad para fabricar aceite de oliva? NOS TOMAN POR IMBÉCILES ???




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Mar 2022)

Ucrania va primera en las casas de apuestas para Eurovision (España octava)

Creeis que para mayo de 2023 se podria celebrar Eurovision en Kiev por que aun estará sin tomar?


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Méjico, el último bastión de dignidad hispana que queda en el planeta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tener una opinión no implica automáticamente tener dignidad en ningún universo conocido.
Salvo, claro, que lo que quieras transmitir es que todos aquellos que piensen diferente a los parlamentarios mejicanos y a ti sean unos indignos.
Me ha hecho gracia lo de _hispano_ referido a Obrador y sus compis, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta su reciente trayectoria.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Mar 2022)

Occidente tendría que hacer un teletón con todos los premiers para ver quién entrega más anti tanque.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tener una opinión no implica automáticamente tener dignidad en ningún universo conocido.
> Salvo, claro, que lo que quieras transmitir es que todos aquellos que piensen diferente a los parlamentarios mejicanos y a ti sean unos indignos.
> Me ha hecho gracia lo de _hispano_ referido a Obrador, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta su reciente trayectoria.



No lo has entendido, dale una vuelta más.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No lo has entendido, dale una vuelta más.



Sé leer, gracias.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (23 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ucrania va primera en las casas de apuestas para Eurovision (España octava)
> 
> Creeis que para mayo de 2023 se podria celebrar Eurovision en Kiev por que aun estará sin tomar?



En 2023 Kiev estará a punto de caer, rodeada por unas milicias aborígenes de Papúa Nueva Guinea, como antesala ya de los cyborgs hipersónicos de titanio y nitrógeno líquido


----------



## Covaleda (23 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> entre Suecia, alemania y UK, envian mas de 10.000 anticarro. Nos vamos a hartar de poner videos de tanques reventados



En minusrus la cifra de tanques rusos destruidos se ha ralentizado en su crecimiento en los últimos días. Siguen cayendo, pero a menor ritmo.
¿Puede ser porque se muevan menos o lo hagan más prudentemente?


----------



## Trovador (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Al final el puto follaETA este es un TURCOCHINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No lo sabías?

A ver. Este tío colaboraba en el podcast "Casus Belli". No hace muchos meses hicieron unas series especiales sobre "Barbarroja" y "Blue"...y sólo escuchando sus aportaciones ya sabías de que pie cojeaba y que no era oriundo español.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En minusrus la cifra de tanques rusos destruidos se ha ralentizado en su crecimiento en los últimos días. Siguen cayendo, pero a menor ritmo.
> ¿Puede ser porque se muevan menos o lo hagan más prudentemente?



Eso se dice, de todas formas, estaba buscando un tweet de Orynx y éste estaba flipando con la cantidad de chatarra volatilizada hoy, como dice @Lma0Zedong me da la sensacion que no les da tiempo a actualizar las bajas, hay muchas mas de las que nos imaginamos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Varios de estos de la tabla seguro que cobran, estoy al 99% seguro, en concreto unos 5-6. El resto simplemente son unos rojeras o unos conservadores a los que les va la idea de la URSS/Nueva-Roma, en este bloque estarían Insúa, Armesilla, Eugenio D'Ors, Villamor...



Cuando acabe todo esto supongo que se sabrán muchas cositas.

Eso si los nukes no nos mandan a tomar por culo a todos. Bueno, al menos a mí que por vivir con el nivel freático a 30cm no tengo ni un sótano donde resguardarme.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pero la M07 ya aparecía cortada.
Quiero decir que no hay comunicación aparente entre las fuerzas rusas de este y oeste del río...
Supongo que ahora habrá bronca por el control de la M06, más al sur.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pero la M07 ya aparecía cortada.
> Quiero decir que no hay comunicación aparente entre las fuerzas rusas de este y oeste del río...
> Supongo que ahora habrá bronca por el control de la M06, más al sur.



El terreno que hay al Oeste del Rio lo han inundado los rusos, se ve que deberian de estar retrocediendo mucho, mejor para los ucranianos


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

_Si no es cierto, debería serlo:

“La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea. 

El GUR afirma que esta medida es una respuesta al pánico entre los rusos en Crimea, particularmente aquellos que se mudaron a la península después de 2014, especialmente entre las familias del personal militar y gubernamental ruso. No tenemos una verificación independiente de estos informes GUR”. 

 _


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿Dónde está aquella columna que decían era de 60 kilómetros o así de larga que iba en dirección a Kiev?



Están atascados para proteger a los civiles ucranianos.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El terreno que hay al Oeste del Rio lo han inundado los rusos, se ve que deberian de estar retrocediendo mucho, mejor para los ucranianos



Parece una medida más propia de quien se defiende que de quien ataca. Y un arma de doble filo porque la retirada solo podrían hacerla hacia el norte, volviendo sobre sus pasos. Y esto, desde mi sofá/cuartel de Estado Mayor, no parece muy halagüeño.
Más que nada porque les pueden dar fuerte y flojo en las espaldas.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Si no es cierto, debería serlo:
> 
> “La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea.
> 
> ...



Es lo que en otros hilos de este bendito foro llamaban hace unos días "escudos humanos", ¿no?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: Las fuerzas ucranianas están contraatacando con éxito a las tropas rusas cerca de Kiev y es probable que hayan retomado las ciudades de Makariv y Moschun cerca de la capital: British Defense Intel evalúa que existe una "posibilidad realista" de que las fuerzas ahora puedan rodear unidades en Bucha e Irpin

PD: Yo creo que los ucras necesitan urgentemente los mig polacos, les vendria de perlas en esta zona.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Están atascados para proteger a los civiles ucranianos.



Aaaah. Claro.
Tanta gente para liberar, desnazificar y desotanizar debe ser complicado.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Parece una medida más propia de quien se defiende que de quien ataca. Y un arma de doble filo porque la retirada solo podrían hacerla hacia el norte, volviendo sobre sus pasos. Y esto, desde mi sofá/cuartel de Estado Mayor, no parece muy halagüeño.
> Más que nada porque les pueden dar fuerte y flojo en las espaldas.



Son rusos y sus rusadas ya sabes, me da que debe de haber sido algun tipo de medida desesperada. Me da que al mando que dio esa orden se lo cargan


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En minusrus la cifra de tanques rusos destruidos se ha ralentizado en su crecimiento en los últimos días. Siguen cayendo, pero a menor ritmo.
> ¿Puede ser porque se muevan menos o lo hagan más prudentemente?



Porque se han quitado del medio. Mariupol la están bombardeando desde el Mar Negro. Están intentando minimizar daños ya. Es hora de otro envío masivo de armas de la OTAN, contraofensiva fuerte, embolsar al menos a los orcos del frente de Kiev y Kharkiv y reventarlos


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Si no es cierto, debería serlo:
> 
> “La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens y Flash Gordon, le doy 2/10.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Evaluación del Reino Unido: las fuerzas rusas cerca de Kiev ya enfrentan problemas considerables de suministro y moral, y los fuertes contraataques ucranianos podrían interrumpir la capacidad de reanudar la ofensiva en la capital.


----------



## elena francis (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Al final el puto follaETA este es un TURCOCHINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos tipos son muy peligrosos. Permanecen en segunda y tercera fila de grandes cadenas de tv y de la prensa, pero son los intermediarios entre los servicios secretos extranjeros y elementos como Ferreras, Pastor y su newtrola, Gargamel, y demás elementos desestabilizadores. Habría que estudiar la relación que tipos así tienen además con los servicios de inteligencia españoles, que fueron dirigidos por SSS, quién además regaló ciertos medios a ciertas personas.

En fin, que no me quiero poner conspiranoico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Parece una medida más propia de quien se defiende que de quien ataca. Y un arma de doble filo porque la retirada solo podrían hacerla hacia el norte, volviendo sobre sus pasos. Y esto, desde mi sofá/cuartel de Estado Mayor, no parece muy halagüeño.
> Más que nada porque les pueden dar fuerte y flojo en las espaldas.



Siempre podrán acampar en chernobil...


----------



## elena francis (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En minusrus la cifra de tanques rusos destruidos se ha ralentizado en su crecimiento en los últimos días. Siguen cayendo, pero a menor ritmo.
> ¿Puede ser porque se muevan menos o lo hagan más prudentemente?



Yo creo que cada vez les quedan menos...y es por eso...


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siempre podrán acampar en chernobil...



Y narrar la heroica toma de Prípiat en sus canales.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo creo que cada vez les quedan menos...y es por eso...



La web da una cifra de 1200 destinados a la invasión, de los cuales algo de la mitad ya los han perdido.








Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com




(Siempre tomar las cifras que den unos y otros con reservas, por supuesto)


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Nah. 
Es un stress test del tsar.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Si no es cierto, debería serlo:
> 
> “La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea.
> 
> ...




Alguien, no recuerdo quién, colgó hace unos días un mapa de Crimea en donde se vendían las propiedades inmobiliarias de personajes de la nomenklatura putiniana. Es muy verosímil que estén barajando la posibilidad de que la pierdan. Además, los tártaros que allí viven ven a los rusos con los mismos ojos que los ucranianos, no empuñarán las armas. 
Lo imposible, cada vez más cerca.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

No se si sera cierto esto y que repercusiones puede tener


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

La inteligencia de #Britain @DefenceHQ
evalúa que las fuerzas de #Ukraine "probablemente han retomado #Makariv y #Moschun " "Las fuerzas ucranianas están llevando a cabo contraataques exitosos" en las afueras de #Kyiv , según el Agregado de Defensa del Reino Unido, AVM Mick Smeath.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Al menos 21 paracaidistas del 331.er Regimiento Aerotransportado de la VDV, incluido su comandante, han muerto en Ucrania, de la region de Kostroma.

PD: Les han debido dejar hecho unos zorros a los paracas









На территории Украины погибли уже более двадцати костромских десантников


Из Украины в Кострому везут тела погибших военнослужащих. Первым похороненным в Костроме участником начавшейся 24 февраля «специальной военной операции»




kostroma.news


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono no ve la disposición de las tropas bielorrusas para invadir Ucrania


----------



## Alpharius (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Al menos 21 paracaidistas del 331.er Regimiento Aerotransportado de la VDV, incluido su comandante, han muerto en Ucrania, de la region de Kostroma.
> 
> PD: Les han debido dejar hecho unos zorros a los paracas
> 
> ...



Me sorprende que todavía queden paracas con la que están recibiendo


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Me sorprende que todavía queden paracas con la que están recibiendo



Como unidad operativa ya no existe, les deben de quedar 4 gatos y los deberian de haber retirado del frente, a saber si aun no siguen combatiendo y si lo estan deben de estar en la zona de Kiev que estan embolsando a los rusos, por lo que tienen que estar con la moral por los suelos


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El mismo pueblo que ha estado bombardeando el donbass durante 8 años sin inmutarse. Valors.



Propaganda putleriana de mierda Kamil hizo un hilo en twitter dejando muy claro que fue Putler quien volvió mierda el Dombass de forma deliberada


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Propaganda putleriana de mierda Kamil hizo un hilo en twitter dejando muy claro que fue Putler quien volvió mierda el Dombass de forma deliberada



Este hilo, ya lo puse yo en un post anterior.









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: How Putin managed to derussify East Ukraine in just 8 years? Discussion on the potential deescalation of the war in Ukraine with all security implications it has illustrates the difference between the ...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





Algo ocurre con Shoigu (ministro de defensa ruso) según medios rusos lleva desaparecido desde hace 12 días. Se disparan los rumores...


https://news.yahoo.com/russia-ministry-defense-head-sergei-175234417.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw&tsrc=twtr&guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly90LmNvLw&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAEc7L60k3YOWzsdGGSWpmRe_zTfid7KYjqLPFyzpe5StfllnoQy8cry60G2MlCILHx8A8UoUpyIJb_7IsoN4GTYW36XeUPA1RxEYhnBIGB5rGoZ2W_TD...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

Que maravilla de artículo escrito el 3 de febrero por un coronel retirado ruso. Vale la pena echarle un ojo:

*Predicciones de politólogos sedientos de sangre*

* Sobre halcones entusiastas y cucos apresurados*

_Algunos representantes de la clase política rusa sostienen hoy que Rusia es capaz de infligir una derrota aplastante a Ucrania en unas pocas horas (también se mencionan períodos más cortos) si estalla un conflicto militar. Veamos cómo tales afirmaciones se corresponden con la realidad.

En la comunidad de expertos de Rusia, recientemente se ha arraigado con bastante fuerza la opinión *de que ni siquiera será necesario enviar tropas al territorio de Ucrania*, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de este país se encuentran en un estado deplorable.

Algunos analistas políticos enfatizan que un *poderoso *ataque de fuego ruso destruirá casi todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques. Además, varios expertos concluyen que incluso un golpe demoledor de Rusia será suficiente para poner fin a tal guerra.

Como guinda del pastel, algunos analistas destacan el hecho de que *nadie en Ucrania defenderá al “régimen de Kiev”.

NINGÚN CAMINAR FÁCIL*

Comencemos con el último. Afirmar que nadie en Ucrania defenderá al régimen significa, en la práctica, una completa ignorancia de la situación político-militar y el estado de ánimo de las amplias masas del pueblo en el estado vecino. Además, *se subestima francamente el grado de odio* (que, como saben, es el combustible más eficaz para la lucha armada) *en la república vecina en relación con Moscú*. Nadie se recibirá al ejército ruso con pan, sal y flores en Ucrania.

Parece que los acontecimientos en el sureste de Ucrania en 2014 no le enseñaron nada a nadie. Después de todo, también esperaban que toda la Ucrania de la margen izquierda, en un solo impulso y en cuestión de segundos, se convirtiera en Novorossia. Ya hemos dibujado mapas, estimado el personal de las futuras administraciones de ciudades y regiones y desarrollado banderas estatales.

*Pero incluso la población de habla rusa de esta parte de Ucrania (incluidas ciudades como Kharkov, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Mariupol) no apoyó tales planes en su gran mayoría*. El proyecto "Novorossiya" fue de alguna manera imperceptible y murió silenciosamente.

En una palabra, la campaña de liberación de 2022, siguiendo el modelo y semejanza de 1939, *no tendrá ningún éxito.* En este caso, las palabras del clásico de la literatura soviética Arkady Gaidar son más ciertas que nunca: “Está claro que ahora no tendremos una batalla fácil, sino una batalla dura”.

*"POR UNA SANGRE PEQUEÑA, UN GOLPE PODEROSO"*

Ahora sobre el "poderoso ataque de fuego de Rusia", que supuestamente destruirá "prácticamente todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania".

Esta sola expresión muestra que solo los políticos podrían decir tal cosa. Por ejemplo: en el curso de operaciones militares hipotéticas a la escala de un teatro de operaciones, se llevan a cabo ataques en objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos. Tenga en cuenta que en el curso de la planificación estratégica operativa, los epítetos "poderoso" (así como "medio", "débil", etc.) no se utilizan.

La ciencia militar enfatiza que los ataques pueden ser estratégicos (esto se aplica principalmente a las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas), operacionales y tácticos. De acuerdo con la cantidad de fuerzas involucradas y los objetos golpeados, los golpes pueden ser masivos, grupales y únicos. Todavía es mejor no introducir o utilizar otros conceptos, incluso en trabajos de naturaleza politológica.

Los ataques a objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos pueden llevarse a cabo dentro del frente (todavía no se han formado frentes en las fronteras occidentales de Rusia) o el comando principal de las fuerzas armadas en el teatro de operaciones (hasta ahora, no se ha formado uno). creado en la dirección estratégica Sur-Oeste tampoco). Cualquier cosa menos que eso ya no es un gran éxito.

¿Y qué es, por ejemplo, un ataque de fuego masivo (MOA) del frente? Para empezar, observamos que en el MOU está involucrado el número máximo de fuerzas listas para el combate y medios de aviación, tropas de misiles y artillería, equipos de guerra electrónica a disposición del comandante de las fuerzas del frente (formación operacional-estratégica). El MOU consta de una salida aérea masiva, dos o tres lanzamientos de sistemas de misiles OTP y TR, y varios ataques con fuego de artillería. Bueno, si el grado de daño por fuego al enemigo es del 60-70%.

¿Qué es lo más importante en este asunto en relación con el conflicto con Ucrania? Por supuesto, el MOU infligirá grandes pérdidas a un enemigo potencial. Pero esperar aplastar a las fuerzas armadas de todo un estado con un solo golpe significa simplemente mostrar un optimismo desenfrenado en el curso de la planificación y realización de operaciones de combate. En el curso de acciones estratégicas hipotéticas en el teatro de operaciones, dichos MOU deberán aplicarse no uno o dos, sino muchos más.

Debe agregarse por todos los medios que las reservas de armas prometedoras y de alta precisión en las Fuerzas Armadas de RF *no son de naturaleza ilimitada*. *Los misiles hipersónicos del tipo Zircon aún no están en servicio. Y el número de Kalibr (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el mar), Kinzhals, Kh-101 (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire) y misiles Iskander se mide en cientos en el mejor de los casos (decenas en el caso de Kinzhals). Este arsenal es absolutamente insuficiente para acabar con un estado del tamaño de Francia y con una población de más de 40 millones de la faz de la Tierra. A saber, Ucrania se caracteriza por tales parámetros.

SOBRE LA SUPERIORIDAD DEL AIRE*

A veces se afirma en la comunidad de expertos rusos (los fanáticos de la doctrina de Douai) que dado que las hipotéticas operaciones militares en Ucrania se llevarán a cabo en condiciones de dominio total de los aviones rusos en el aire, la guerra será extremadamente corta y terminará. en el menor tiempo posible.

Al mismo tiempo, se olvida de alguna manera que las formaciones armadas de la oposición afgana durante el conflicto de 1979-1989 no tenían ni un solo avión ni un solo helicóptero de combate. Y la guerra en este país se prolongó hasta por 10 años. Los combatientes chechenos tampoco tenían un solo avión. Y la lucha contra ellos duró varios años y costó a las fuerzas federales mucha sangre y bajas.

Y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía tienen algún tipo de avión de combate. Así como medios de defensa aérea.

Por cierto, las tripulaciones ucranianas de las fuerzas de misiles antiaéreos (de ninguna manera georgianas) dañaron significativamente a la Fuerza Aérea Rusa durante el conflicto de 2008. Después del primer día de hostilidades, el liderazgo de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa estaba en estado de shock por las pérdidas sufridas. Y no debes olvidarlo.

*Llorado de antemano*

Ahora sobre la tesis "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentran en un estado deplorable". Por supuesto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen problemas con la aviación y los sistemas modernos de defensa aérea. Pero también hay que reconocer lo siguiente. *Si hasta 2014 las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eran un fragmento del ejército soviético, en los últimos siete años se ha creado en Ucrania un ejército cualitativamente diferente, sobre una base ideológica completamente diferente y en gran medida según los estándares de la OTAN. Y se están suministrando y continúan suministrando armas y equipos muy modernos a Ucrania desde muchos países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.*

En cuanto al punto más débil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - la Fuerza Aérea. No se puede descartar que el Occidente colectivo pueda, en un tiempo bastante corto, suministrar combatientes a Kiev, como se dice, de la presencia de las fuerzas armadas, en otras palabras, de segunda mano. Sin embargo, este avión de segunda mano, en cuanto a sus características tácticas y técnicas, será bastante comparable con la mayoría de aviones de la flota rusa.

Por supuesto, hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son significativamente inferiores a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en términos de sus capacidades operativas y de combate. Nadie lo duda, ni en Oriente ni en Occidente.

Pero este ejército tampoco puede tomarse a la ligera. En este sentido, uno siempre debe recordar el testamento de Alexander Suvorov: "Nunca desprecies a tu enemigo, no lo consideres más estúpido y débil que tú".

Ahora con respecto a la afirmación de que los países occidentales no enviarán un solo soldado a morir por Ucrania.

Cabe señalar que es probable que este sea el caso. Sin embargo, en caso de invasión de Rusia, esto *no descarta en absoluto una asistencia masiva a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Occidente colectivo con una amplia variedad de armas y equipos militares y entregas a granel de todo tipo de material. En este sentido, Occidente ya ha mostrado una posición consolidada, sin precedentes hasta ahora, que, al parecer, no estaba prevista en Moscú.*

No hay duda de que Estados Unidos y los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte comenzarán una especie de reencarnación del Lend-Lease, siguiendo el modelo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no hay duda. No se descarta una afluencia de voluntarios de Occidente, que puede ser muy numerosa.

*PARTIDISTAS Y CLANDESTINOS*

Y por último, sobre la duración de una hipotética campaña. En la comunidad de expertos rusos, de varias horas, a veces incluso varias decenas de minutos. Al mismo tiempo, de alguna manera se olvida que ya hemos pasado por todo esto. La frase "tomar la ciudad con un regimiento aerotransportado en dos horas" ya se ha convertido en un clásico del género.

También vale la pena recordar que la poderosa NKVD estalinista y el ejército soviético multimillonario lucharon contra la clandestinidad nacionalista en el oeste de Ucrania durante más de 10 años. *Y ahora existe la opción de que toda Ucrania pueda entrar fácilmente en los partisanos. Además, estas formaciones pueden comenzar a operar fácilmente ya en el territorio de Rusia.*

La lucha armada en las grandes ciudades ucranianas es generalmente difícil de predecir. Es sabido que la gran ciudad es el mejor campo de batalla para el lado más débil y técnicamente menos avanzado del conflicto armado.

Los expertos serios enfatizan que en una metrópoli es posible no solo concentrar una agrupación de miles e incluso decenas de miles de combatientes, sino también ocultarla del poder de fuego superior del enemigo. Y también para suministrarle recursos materiales durante mucho tiempo y compensar las pérdidas en personas y equipos. Ni las montañas, ni los bosques, ni las selvas brindan hoy tal oportunidad.

Los expertos están convencidos de que el entorno urbano ayuda a los defensores, ralentiza el movimiento de los atacantes, le permite colocar un número récord de combatientes por unidad de área y compensa el retraso en las fuerzas y tecnologías. Y en Ucrania hay ciudades grandes más que suficientes, incluidas aquellas con un millón de habitantes. Entonces, el ejército ruso en el curso de una guerra hipotética con Ucrania puede encontrarse lejos de solo Stalingrado y Grozny.

*CONCLUSIONES*

En general, *no habrá guerra relámpago ucraniana*. Las declaraciones de algunos expertos como "El ejército ruso derrotará a la mayoría de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 30-40 minutos", "Rusia es capaz de derrotar a Ucrania en 10 minutos en caso de una guerra a gran escala" , "Rusia derrotará a Ucrania en ocho minutos" no tienen motivos serios.

Y por último, lo más importante. Un conflicto armado con Ucrania actualmente no es fundamentalmente de los intereses nacionales de Rusia. Por lo tanto, es mejor que algunos expertos rusos sobreexcitados se olviden de sus fantasías de odio. *Y para evitar más pérdidas de reputación*, no lo vuelvas a recordar._






Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета


О восторженных ястребах и торопливых кукушках




nvo.ng.ru









__





Ходарёнок, Михаил Михайлович — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org





Lo ha clavado...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## asakopako (24 Mar 2022)

No sé si alguien más se ha dado cuenta de la estrategia de los CM del kremlin con este hilo. Mandan a uno (1) por semana. Una semana es el ratoncillo, la otra el de Baltimore, lo que toque. Van de moderadillos y neutrales hasta que ya les empieza a oler todo a podrido y entonces cambian de nick. No sin antes haber batido el record de mensajes posteados en un hilo sobre algo "en lo que no se les ha perdido nada" (sic)


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Propaganda putleriana de mierda Kamil hizo un hilo en twitter dejando muy claro que fue Putler quien volvió mierda el Dombass de forma deliberada



Pues nada, haremos caso a Kamil el twittero.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los hijoputas follarusos y moro mierdas tienen derecho a ir a Ucrania a asesinar civiles pero la OTAN no va a defenderlos y de paso a cargarse a esos malnacidos.



¿Por qué no dejas de mamar pollas anglo-sionistas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Un magnetrón de componentes carpetovetónicos empalmado a una antena es lo que se van a encontrar



Dr Polux dijo:


> Según se informa, Estados Unidos ( ) recibirá el sistema de guerra electrónica móvil Krasukha-4 de Rusia ( ), que fue capturado recientemente en #Ukraine ( ). Este es uno de los sistemas de guerra electrónica más capaces de Rusia y potencialmente una mina de oro de inteligencia.


----------



## Carlota_85 (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me gusta contraponer mi visión contra la vuestra, y conocer a fondo que pensáis para ir contra rusia. De momento, poca sustancia gris veo en el hilo, solo fanatismo de un bando. Una pena.



El fanatismo del otro lado ya lo pones tú. O troll o el estimado amigo Calopez te paga para generar tráfico.


McNulty dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, que Putin es una especie de Dictador (lo cual no es cierto, en Rusia hay partidos políticos que se presentan a elecciones democráticas como aquí), ha hecho un trabajo espectacular a nivel político, puesto que ha conseguido mantener perfectamente controlados a un país de 140M de personas, sin apenas revoluciones internas. Tan mal no estarán los rusos con Putin, cuando: 1) Le siguen votando masivamente. 2) Los intentos internos de desestabilizar no han cuajado.
> 
> Eso de que la ha expoliado, nop. En Rusia desde que está Putin ha mejorado muchísimo la economía particular de los rusos, que sin Putin sería mejor? pues no lo sé, no soy adivino.



Vale, con esto queda confirmado que eres un troll a sueldo para generar tráfico :elrisas:


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues nada, haremos caso a Kamil el twittero.



Claro, que sabrá él que no sepas tú.

*Kamil Galeev *

_I am currently pursuing my MLitt in Early Modern History at the University of St Andrews as a Chevening Scholar. In July 2019 *graduated from the Yenching Academy at Peking University (Beijing) with a M.A. in China Studies and Economics. Before that I received my B.A. in History from the Higher School of Economics (Moscow).*

Previously, I worked for the Higher School of Economics and the U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum, doing research on the WWII history for two book publications. Then, I held the position of Project Coordinator in the Agency for Strategic Initiatives, participated in the Project 1917 as a historical journalist and reconstructed the Russian system of national accounts for the 19th c. as Senior Researcher in the RANEPA's project. My most recent employment was with the Center for China and Globalization, a think tank based in Beijing.

In the past few years, I published extensively on problems of Russian and international politics (such as federalism and interethnic relations) and economic policy in various media including Forbes.ru, Republic and the War on the Rocks. Most recently, I contributed 21 articles to Novaya Gazeta, a major oppositional newspaper in Russia._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Nadie se esperaba semejante suicidio porque que ucrania causaria el colapso del imperio pederasta era bastante evidente. Yo esperaba un colapso en la insurgencia, con un goteo incensante de muertes y chatarras calcinadas, pero no lo que estamos viendo causado por un ejercito ucraniano aun operativo.

Pero vamos la cosa está en que el khan pretende realizar una limpieza etnica al sur de ucrania para despues asimilar las hectareas resultantes. Solo tienes que leer a los pro-pederastas decir que ucrania solo tiene 27Millones de habitantes; la venda antes que la herida. Se lo escuche al Coronel Palanganas y en su momento no le vi el motivo para soltar semejante invent, pero ahora ya lo veo claro que esa ha sido la "operacion especial" desde un principio y aqui no hay improvisacion; otra limpieza etnica del khanato. El terrorismo contra la poblacion civil era parte del manual.



ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> PD2: Dije que Rusia no atacaría y me equivoqué, soy humano y cometo errores tambein y gordos. Aunque debo decir que los rusos me decian que no habria guerra y los ucranianos que si


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

La revista militar "The War Zone" pinta un panorama más que desolador para Rusia


Estamos en la marca de un mes después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y parece que las cosas solo se pondrán más sangrientas. A falta de un alto el fuego repentino y un acuerdo de paz sólido, que algunos argumentarían que parece menos factible con cada día que pasa, la guerra continuará. Pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

espero que fuera personalizado con el tono del risitas al disparar y con un cargamento de jamon de la victoria; solo para cuando acaba la tormenta



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, De Prada es uno de los "seducidos" por Rusia (cosa que puedo entender), pero dudo muchísimo que cobre del Kremlin.
> 
> 
> Soldado ucraniano con Instalaza C-90 español:
> ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

DEP


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997055



Más que Phantom parece Fartón. Con todos los objetos del creador de personajes puestos encima. Solo le faltan las orejas kawaii y la cola.


----------



## mike17 (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pedro Baños es el tío más sospechoso de cobrar del Kremlin que hay en España, le llevo siguiendo varios años y es que lo de ese tipo es increíble, tiene un sesgo que no he visto en nadie y siempre lleva la narrativa rusa para todo, es que para absolutamente todo.
> 
> Gisbert tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española (la propaganda rusa se centra en este tipo de cosas en occidente: desacreditar instituciones/organismos), estos meses de atrás ha estado sin parar defendiendo al Kremlin y cuando llegó la invasión... PUM, de "experto" en RT para soltar el discurso del Kremlin, de esta intervención en RT no dijo nada en sus redes sociales, se lo calló totalmente:
> 
> ...



Yo a Cesar deje de escucharlo cuando acusaba una y otra vez de todos los problemas del mundo a la iglesia Católica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





En los "Burbuja.info rusos" los foreros comentan con preocupación que varias figuras públicas de Rusia simplemente han "desaparecido"


NOTICIA https://mignews.com/news/politic/podolyak-prokommentiroval-ischeznovenie-shojgu.html?ysclid=l14bgzhxfv https://rus.delfi.lv/news/daily/abroad/ministr-oborony-rossijskoj-federacii-shojgu-ne-poyavlyaetsya-na-publike-s-11-marta.d?id=54175820 "Tampoco hay declaraciones de protocolo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## asakopako (24 Mar 2022)

Carlota_85 dijo:


> El fanatismo del otro lado ya lo pones tú. O troll o el estimado amigo Calopez te paga para generar tráfico.
> 
> Vale, con esto queda confirmado que eres un troll a sueldo para generar tráfico :elrisas:



Nah, este McFluffy ya está amortizado. (curioso nick para un supuesto anti anglo)

Ya verás como en unos días se descuelga otro forero moderadísimo que empieza a decir que los ucranianos tienen que rendirse. Se admiten apuestas me juego una gogacola.


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

Lavrov admite por primera vez que Rusia no logró predecir ni la congelación de las reservas del banco central ni el impacto de las sanciones... | Burbuja.info






La revista militar "The War Zone" pinta un panorama más que desolador para Rusia


Estamos en la marca de un mes después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y parece que las cosas solo se pondrán más sangrientas. A falta de un alto el fuego repentino y un acuerdo de paz sólido, que algunos argumentarían que parece menos factible con cada día que pasa, la guerra continuará. Pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Yakuza (24 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Nadie se esperaba semejante suicidio porque que ucrania causaria el colapso del imperio pederasta era bastante evidente. Yo esperaba un colapso en la insurgencia, con un goteo incensante de muertes y chatarras calcinadas, pero no lo que estamos viendo causado por un ejercito ucraniano aun operativo.
> 
> Pero vamos la cosa está en que el khan pretende realizar una limpieza etnica al sur de ucrania para despues asimilar las hectareas resultantes. Solo tienes que leer a los pro-pederastas decir que ucrania solo tiene 27Millones de habitantes; la venda antes que la herida. Se lo escuche al Coronel Palanganas y en su momento no le vi el motivo para soltar semejante invent, pero ahora ya lo veo claro que esa ha sido la "operacion especial" desde un principio y aqui no hay improvisacion; otra limpieza etnica del khanato. El terrorismo contra la poblacion civil era parte del manual.



Ya la empezaron con Holodomor.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Ya la empezaron con Holodomor.



No quiero ni saber lo que dice el muy hijodeputa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Es parte del manual.

En A, cercano al consumo interno, aprietan la retorica de cobertura para realizar una limpieza etnica en ucrania; es facil encontrar mensajes en esta dirección, como que siempre podrán echar unas nukes, que si solo hay 27 millones de ucranianos, que si nazis.
En B, destinado a consumo externo, dicen buscar un compromiso para que no haya muchas bajas, que queremos ser buenos pero no nos dejan acabar con los nazis, que se tienen que rendir; chantaje emocional.

Ellos viven en A, pero quieren que tu vivas en B, para que estés desinformado creyendo que tratas con humanos, cuando tratas con V los lagartos.

En los hilos que ellos controlan dicen A y se entusiasman con retorica A, en donde solo pueden optar a influir dicen B. Es como un reloj. Incluso mismos foreros lo hacen, por ejemplo le pille a @INE con las manos en la masa empleando estas 2 contrapuestas retoricas con apenas diferencia de tiempo.



asakopako dijo:


> Nah, este McFluffy ya está amortizado. (curioso nick para un supuesto anti anglo)
> 
> Ya verás como en unos días se descuelga otro forero moderadísimo que empieza a decir que los ucranianos tienen que rendirse. Se admiten apuestas me juego una gogacola.


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

Esta noticia igual trae cositas interesantes:

_
Anonymous hackeó el Banco Central de la Federación Rusa. Se promete publicar más de 35.000 archivos en las próximas 48 horas, incluidos acuerdos secretos. _


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

pues en el vídeo de NYT ya se oye como sabían perfectamente que iban a aniquilar barrios residenciales. Eso de salvadores igual lo creyeron hasta que el primer NLaW les reventó un carro.


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> DEP



flipante el tarado de la barba. Quien cojones Será, algún ultranacionalista como el catanazi de “calliiiii, calliiiiiiii”. Hijosdeputa todos los ultranacionalistas. No falla.


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

La carta del general ruso esa es muy reveladora. Habla de nuevas doctrinas de guerra de la OTAN. Y habla de la supremacia aerea. Es que lo cita claramente “en la guerra de Afghanistan estuvimos 10 años” y en el Donbas el primer día los rusos estuvieron en shock por la destrucción de aviones que sufrieron.

como logras supremacia aérea si tienes stinger y manpads guardados en un cobertizo de una abuelita? Vas a mandar un caza y gastar un misil para cada stinger que hay? Y encima se pueden llevar en una vespa o en un Sandero?

volar sobre ucrania va a seguir siendo ejercicio de altísimo riesgo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

Los Rusos han bajado su intensidad en Kiev posiblemente por agotamiento y muchas bajas he visto comentarios que una parte de sus fuerzas las van a reorientar a Chernihiv coloco dibujo dudo que tengan la fuerza para tomarla en rojo la dirección de sus probables ataques posiblemente ya en progreso se ha visto en las ultimas horas gran cantidad de lata rusa quemada en la zona 








Karamba dijo:


> A ver.... No nos flipemos tampoco.
> El briefing que han enviado al cuartel general de Mons (Bélgica) habla de entre 7.000 y 15.000 soldados rusos muertos.
> La horquilla es muy amplia. Un poquito de "principio de precaución", _pofavó_.
> Que en el hilo estamos hablando de 50.000 bajas y algún despistado puede pensar que los ukras se han cepillado a medio ejército putiniano.
> ...



Yo estimo mas o menos lo mismo pero el problema no es tanto los muertos sino toda la lata rusa que a sido reventada o les han capturado tanques blindados camiones y hasta SAMs este numero puede superar muy fácilmente a los 1500 posiblemente mas 

El NLAW Británico ha sido tremendamente efectivo quemando esas latas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

Putler como que puede comenzar a recurrir a "armas sucias" gases letales prohibidos


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin "manufacturo"...estos son los mismos que después te describen el Maidan como movimiento "espontáneo" del pueblo contra un tirano...y tan panchos
> 
> La gente del Este de Ucrania tenía motivos más que sobrados para estar muy cabreada, y lo estaban, con el Maidan.



Por eso enJarkov están recibiendo a LA HORDA con champán y caviar        . Aunque la realidad no pare de daros HOSTIAS COMO PANES, seguís creyendo propaganda que se ha demostrado que es falsa.
La realidad es que LA HORDA ha montado 3 guerras criminales contra Ucrania porque los ucranianos quisieron unirse a la UE, el resto son pajotes incoherentes fabricados por un gris funciovago de la FSB para convencer a gente como tú con chorradas inventadas


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Rusos han bajado su intensidad en Kiev posiblemente por agotamiento y muchas bajas he visto comentarios que una parte de sus fuerzas las van a reorientar a Chernihiv coloco dibujo dudo que tengan la fuerza para tomarla en rojo la dirección de sus probables ataques posiblemente ya en progreso se ha visto en las ultimas horas gran cantidad de lata rusa quemada en la zona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



insisto el NLAW es sueco de Saab BOFORS pero lo fabrica con licencia Thales en UK









NLAW - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Rusos han bajado su intensidad en Kiev posiblemente por agotamiento y muchas bajas he visto comentarios que una parte de sus fuerzas las van a reorientar a Chernihiv coloco dibujo dudo que tengan la fuerza para tomarla en rojo la dirección de sus probables ataques posiblemente ya en progreso se ha visto en las ultimas horas gran cantidad de lata rusa quemada en la zona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NLAW mola y es por una causa justa.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

*Atención: Dato fundamental para entender las bajas rusas. *

Y sí, es peor de lo que parece para los rusos:


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-702073


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso le dije a mi mujer el primer dia. Como lo de Ucrania no salga, Boba se queda con Bielorrusia de pedrea. Asi puede vender que ha desnazificado Ucrania y agrandado la madre patria retornando a los Bielorrusos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si este hombre nos marca una de Franco en Hendaya y nos da una alegría


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Mar 2022)

Baño de realidad.

Para los putinienses más acérrimos y convencidos

Joder, la prensa rusa informa mejor y es más realista que todos los hooligans putinienses del foro!!








*Сколько еще продержится Украина: объясняем, что показал месяц военной операции*
На вопросы «Комсомольской правде» ответил экс-главком Сухопутных войск России генерал-полковник Владимир Чиркин




www.kp.ru

*Cuánto tiempo resistirá Ucrania: explicamos lo que mostró el mes de la operación militar*

El Coronel General Vladimir Chirkin, ex Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres Rusas, respondió a las preguntas de Komsomolskaya Pravda


Ha pasado un mes desde el inicio de la operación militar. ¿Todo va según lo planeado o notas algunos problemas imprevistos que nuestro ejército tiene que resolver, como dicen, desde cero?

Chirkin:

- Los objetivos principales de la operación permanecen sin cambios: desmilitarización y desnazificación.

Pero aquí están las tareas operativas; por supuesto, algunas de ellas las tropas tienen que resolverlas desde cero, sí. La situación cambia constantemente. Y cualquier decisión, incluso brillante, sobre la operación en su conjunto y su plan detallado puede cambiar literalmente radicalmente en unas pocas horas o días. Los comandantes tienen que reagruparse, traer segundos escalones, pedir aviones y artillería adicionales. Y seguir adelante.

Baranets:

- Comprensiblemente.

Timoshenko:

- Esto está claro para el coronel Barants. Y la gente común pregunta: ¿cómo va a tomar nuestro ejército más de un millón de ciudades ucranianas? Informe urgentemente un plan detallado! Realmente, ¿qué está pasando hoy? *El enemigo se aferra a las ciudades. Los convierte en fortalezas*. Escondiéndose detrás de los civiles. ¿Cómo tomarlos? ¿Aviación, artillería y grupos de asalto? ¿O de alguna otra manera?

Chirkin:

- Acabas de nombrar el orden clásico de batalla en la ciudad. Pero no diría que todo irá así. Porque la situación es diferente. Y nuestros objetivos son diferentes. ¿*Recuerdas la Batalla de Stalingrado? Allí, todo un ejército de Paulus de la ciudad de 300.000 hombres no pudo llevarlo hasta el final. ¡Hubo lugares donde los nazis cruzaron de un lado a otro de la calle durante dos meses! ¡Pero la casa de Pavlov nunca fue tomada!* ¿*No te has hecho la pregunta: por qué los nazis no tomaron Leningrado? ¿Por qué no pudieron tomar Voronezh? ¡Porque luchar en la ciudad es un trabajo muy difícil, arriesgado y sacrificado*


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La carta del general ruso esa es muy reveladora. Habla de nuevas doctrinas de guerra de la OTAN. Y habla de la supremacia aerea. Es que lo cita claramente “en la guerra de Afghanistan estuvimos 10 años” y en el Donbas el primer día los rusos estuvieron en shock por la destrucción de aviones que sufrieron.
> 
> como logras supremacia aérea si tienes stinger y manpads guardados en un cobertizo de una abuelita? Vas a mandar un caza y gastar un misil para cada stinger que hay? Y encima se pueden llevar en una vespa o en un Sandero?
> 
> volar sobre ucrania va a seguir siendo ejercicio de altísimo riesgo.



Es que la inteligencia rusa no se que cojones ha hecho estos años. Desde el 2014-15 el Ejercito ucraniano aprendio de las jugadas rusas, ha sido entrenado por ejercitos OTAN /UE aprendiendo las doctrinas de éstas, ha estado en misiones de paz y se ha armado y mejorado su armamento

Le hacen a Putin un informe diciendo que va a ser un paseo triunfal y cuando llegan los rusos se empantanan teniendo teniendo bajas atroces

Flipante lo de los rusos y demuestra la corrupcion que maneja Rusia


----------



## terro6666 (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Defender una playa así es del siglo XIX. Pero bueno, usted a lo suyo.
> 
> Imagninese, los nazis en el 44, con toneladas de hormigón en el muro atlantico, como acabaron. Ahora, imaginese con el armamento actual, pones a unos pollos en plena playa a unos metros de la orilla y en llano. Con 2 cojones, los de Zelesnky en Polonia.



Jajaja y los rusos están en condiciones de plantear una ofensiva como el día D, además de que si los alemanes llegan a adivinar donde es el desembarco otro gallo hubiera cantado.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Como nutre ver arder a estos crimínales en sus propias bases.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Con 150.000 soldados, han capturado un territorio parecido a todo Inglaterra.
> SI fuera una guerra total a muerte, ya hubieran dejado hecho un solar las ciudades donde los Azovianos hacen rehenes y no dejan salir por los corredores a los ciudadanos.
> 
> SI Rusia hubiera usado la técnica de USA; de bombardeos pesados y misilazos durante unos días. Pues obviamente irían más rápido, eso si, dejando cientos de miles de civiles muertos.



Los usanos no necesitan hacer bombardeos pesados, por qué tienen cienes y cienes de misiles inteligentes que van al milímetro, y como verás mauripol ya está arrasada y no se riende, lo ruso es un pluf y de no ser por la arma atómica ya hubiera sido arrasada por la OTAN con material convencional.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Nah, este McFluffy ya está amortizado. (curioso nick para un supuesto anti anglo)
> 
> Ya verás como en unos días se descuelga otro forero moderadísimo que empieza a decir que los ucranianos tienen que rendirse. Se admiten apuestas me juego una gogacola.



A ver que troll de guardia nos toca esta semana, qué emoción!


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ucrania va primera en las casas de apuestas para Eurovision (España octava)
> 
> Creeis que para mayo de 2023 se podria celebrar Eurovision en Kiev por que aun estará sin tomar?



no te preocupes, que ya les prestamos un local apañao para el sarao ese


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Como nutre ver arder a estos crimínales en sus propias bases.



Cada vez más acciones ofensivas de los ucras. Buena señal.


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Si no es cierto, debería serlo:
> 
> “La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea.
> 
> ...



yo me lo creo, nadie quiere vivir en la rusia de putin, salvo que seas parte de la nomenklatura y te estés forrando (bueno, ya no)


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Por lo que cuenta este usano, uno de esos grandes barcos de los rusos para desembarco se ha hundido en el puerto:


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí una vista del barco ruso. La aportación de la gran marina rusa a esta guerra es haber perdido ya dos barcos de la forma más gilipollas. Se ve que quieren igualar en mérito al ejército de tierra:


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Como nutre ver arder a estos crimínales en sus propias bases.



Joder que grande! Se supone que los ucranianos habían abandonado el puerto sin luchar. Y hoy, sorpresita para los orcos!


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Que maravilla de artículo escrito el 3 de febrero por un coronel retirado ruso. Vale la pena echarle un ojo:
> 
> *Predicciones de politólogos sedientos de sangre*
> 
> ...



resumen para vagos, ucrania no estaba en la otan formalmente (por eso no estamos todos en guerra con rusia, formalmente), pero sí materialmente (equipo, logistica, formación, etc), como lo estamos todos tras las sanciones, a falta de cortar del todo el grifo del gas

se avisó
lo avisamos en burbuja, que una invasión no podía salir bien, aunque militarmente se ganara
y aquí estamos


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí una vista del barco ruso. La aportación de la gran marina rusa a esta guerra es haber perdido ya dos barcos de la forma más gilipollas. Se ve que quieren igualar en mérito al ejército de tierra:



Llevo días diciendo que ardía en deseos de ver a la marina de borrachos rusos en acción. Tenía muchas esperanzas puestas en ellos, y no están defraudando. Aún no han entrado en combate y ya han perdido al segundo comandante de la flota y 5 barcos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Mar 2022)

Pueden haber palmado más barquitos


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

En ese barco tenía que haber gente. El Necro Mancer se va a poner las botas:


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-702073



a este paso van camino de superar a las de stalin... pero supongo que se darán cuenta antes, digo yo


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Joder que buenas noticias de buena mañana, entonces uno de estos a pique


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder que buenas noticias de buena mañana, entonces uno de estos a pique
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997184



Lo mejor no es eso, sino que Rusia no va a volver a tener güebos de usar un puerto durante el resto de la campaña, con lo que la victoria táctica excede con mucho el hundimiento singular.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Varios de estos de la tabla seguro que cobran, estoy al 99% seguro, en concreto unos 5-6. El resto simplemente son unos rojeras o unos conservadores a los que les va la idea de la URSS/Nueva-Roma, en este bloque estarían Insúa, Armesilla, Eugenio D'Ors, Villamor...




Yo no se si cobran de Rusia o no, algunos creo que apoyan a Rusia porque simpatizaban con Putin como figura anti NWO , y por oponerse a la agenda 2030, pero deberían tener la suficiente sensatez para darse cuenta que eso no tiene nada que ver con la salvajada que ha hecho el acomplejado de Putin. Resulta esperpéntico ver a gente como Cesar Vidal con ese aire de homilías que da a sus locuciones, y que termina con "que Dios los bendiga" sus editoriales, apoye de la forma que lo hace a Rusia en esta criminal guerra, para mí esos personajes han quedado totalmente desacreditados. En cambio Pedro Baños tuvo la decencia de reconocer su error porque decía que no habría invasión y condenó la guerra. Aunque se le nota jodido con el asunto porque me temo se tragó mucha propaganda rusa.


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Teniente General destituido/purgado

El ministro de Defensa ruso, *Sergei Shoigu, ha destituido al teniente general Vladislav Yersho*v, comandante del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, según se informa en redes sociales especializadas sin que la noticia tenga confirmación oficial.

El cese se debería a las enormes pérdidas en el personal del ejército. Según datos preliminares, las bajas ascenderían en su unidad a más de 2.000 soldados, de los cuales unos 180 eran reclutas. *El teniente general está bajo arresto domiciliario y se está llevando a cabo una investigación en su contra.*

Vladislav Ershov se convirtió en comandante del 6. ° Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Occidental en febrero de 2019. Nació en la región de Moscú en 1975. *Participó en las operaciones de la Federación Rusa en Siria.* Antes de ser designado para un puesto en el 6º Ejército, fue el primer subcomandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur. Recibió varios premios, incluidos premios departamentales del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, según se informa en las mismas redes









Destituido un alto mando del Ejército ruso en Ucrania por el elevado número de bajas


El teniente general Vladislav Yershov mandaba el 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas y es un veterano de Siria




www.larazon.es


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo mejor no es eso, sino que Rusia no va a volver a tener güebos de usar un puerto durante el resto de la campaña, con lo que la victoria táctica excede con mucho el hundimiento singular.



Sería algo inolvidable que le caeran unos misiles a la base de Sevastopol.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Lo del taque al puerto es bastante raro. Según medios, los misiles usados por Ucrania serían los Tochka-U, que utilizan guiado inercial. Es decir, alcanzan el objetivo en base a sus propios sensores y calculos del computador interno. Este sistema le resta precisión, en teoría, y aquí han dado en el clavo. ¿Es posible que hayan tenido alguna mejora en la electrónica de guiado?


----------



## Sigpac (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno bueno, al final la operación quirúrgica va a ser ucraniana.


----------



## Ungaunga (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo mejor no es eso, sino que Rusia no va a volver a tener güebos de usar un puerto durante el resto de la campaña, con lo que la victoria táctica excede con mucho el hundimiento singular.



No sólo eso. Al hundirles un LCT y dañar otros dos de ¿siete? disponibles en el mar negro la fuerza que puede proyectar en Odessa es casi un 50% inferior, con lo que los ucros pueden liberar fuerzas y enviarlas a otro lado.


----------



## Sigpac (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Lo del taque al puerto es bastante raro. Según medios, los misiles usados por Ucrania serían los Tochka-U, que utilizan guiado inercial. Es decir, alcanzan el objetivo en base a sus propios sensores y calculos del computador interno. Este sistema le resta precisión, en teoría, y aquí han dado en el clavo. ¿Es posible que hayan tenido alguna mejora en la electrónica de guiado?



Si estaban tan felices en el puerto, descargando toneladas de munición justo al lado de depósitos de combustible, no necesitan un impacto directo sobre el barco. Mejor nos esperamos a los expertos en guerras-armamento-tácticas-políticas del otro foro, no sea que haya explotado una caja de cartuchos de mosin nagan y al final quede en nada la cosa.

Los ucranianos, aunque finalmente pierdan ante la picadora de carne, se la están sacando día sí y día también. Olé sus cojones.


----------



## machinaexdeus (24 Mar 2022)

24 marzo 2022, 09:27 

El ex ministro de Defensa de la DNR, Igor Strelkov, afirma que su suegro murió por la bala de un francotirador 

Sergei Sitolenko, suegro del ex ministro de Defensa de la República Popular de Donetsk (DNR), Igor Strelkov (Girkin), ha muerto de un balazo en las afueras de Avdeevka. 

"El dolor ha llegado a nuestra familia", escribió Strelkov en su canal de Telegram, adjuntando un enlace a un post de su esposa Miroslava Reginskaya en su página de VKontakte. 

Reginskaya dijo que su padre fue asesinado por la bala de un francotirador el 23 de marzo. 

"En los 8 años de guerra no tuvo ni un solo rasguño, y ahora ni siquiera lo llevaron a la unidad médica", dijo. 

El sargento Sitolenko (indicativo "Syty") luchaba en Donbass desde 2014 y servía en el tercer batallón de la tercera brigada de las milicias populares de la DNR. 












Экс-министр обороны ДНР Игорь Стрелков сообщил о гибели тестя от пули снайпера - Газета.Ru | Новости


Тесть бывшего министра обороны Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) Игоря Стрелкова (Гиркина) Сергей Ситоленко погиб от попадания пули в окрестностях города Авдеевка.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder que buenas noticias de buena mañana, entonces uno de estos a pique
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997184



Que dicen lo prorruistos que lo han hundido la propia tripulación y que forma parte del plan.: Cuantos mas barcos te autohundas mas posibilidades tienes de ganar.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Que maravilla de artículo escrito el 3 de febrero por un coronel retirado ruso. Vale la pena echarle un ojo:
> 
> *Predicciones de politólogos sedientos de sangre*
> 
> ...




Para los follaputines esto es propaganda occidental.



A ver qué nos cuenta Zurullov en su blog, jojojojojojojojojojo







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Viendo la debacle rusa yo si fuera los talibanes aprovechaba, le daba un toque a los uzbekos, turkmenekos y kazajos y hacía una incursión. En 3 días están en Moscú rebanando pescuezos


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que dicen lo prorruistos que lo han hundido la propia tripulación y que forma parte del plan.: Cuantos mas barcos te autohundas mas posibilidades tienes de ganar.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que dicen lo prorruistos que lo han hundido la propia tripulación y que forma parte del plan.: Cuantos mas barcos te autohundas mas posibilidades tienes de ganar.



Capitan del barco hundido: Oye, ¿cuando me vaís a enviar comida para la tropa?, aquí hay mucha gente y llevamos días con una comida al día.
Contestación al capitan: Pues, me temo que tardará unos días más, tenemos muchos problemas de intendencia y tenemos que abastecer a muchos frentes.
Capitan del barco hundido: ¿varios días?, aquí la gente no puede aguantar más, ¡necesito la comida ya¡ .... ¡ah y unas botellitas de vodka¡¡¡¡
Contestación al capitan: lo siento, pero no va a ser posible.
Capitan del barco hundido: ¿cómo? ¡mira que lo envío todo a la mierda y hundo el barco¡
Contestación al capitan: ¿que quieres que te diga?, ... pues hunde el barco
Capitan del barco hundido: ¡sujétame el cubata¡ ... que lo hundo.


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



BUM!!!!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania con el Dombas es falso. Putin se dedicó a financiar milicias separatistas para que crearan conflicto y poder tener la escusa perfecta para entrar.
> 
> Por qué ahora los supuestamente ucranianos prorusos están en contra de la invasión?
> 
> ...



Este subnormal huelebragas con los dientes negros parece tener la inteligencia media prorussa. No puede durar mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



espectacular


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Este subnormal huelebragas con los dientes negros parece tener la inteligencia media prorussa. No puede durar mucho tiempo.



Y no sólo financiar. Que las milicias aparecieran en 2013 pilotando T72s y T80s como el que lleva toda la vida, da que pensar. Ahi había tropas regulares rusas sí o sí.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que dicen lo prorruistos que lo han hundido la propia tripulación y que forma parte del plan.: Cuantos mas barcos te autohundas mas posibilidades tienes de ganar.



Es que Putin ha invadido Ucrania para ir deshaciéndose de la chatarra que tiene en el ejercito. Los tanques, blindados, sistemas de misiles... que se llevan los tractores ucranianos o que revientan los ucranianos son chatarra de la que se hay que deshacer. Ahora ya directamente barcos que hunde la propia tripulación. 

No entiendo muy bien por qué si te quieres deshacer de chatarra la tienes que llevar a Ucrania. ¿No hay manera de deshacerse de la chatarra en Rusia?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno de esto ya hemos hablado ene ste hilo, para ya sale en prensa española









Primeras fisuras en el núcleo duro del Kremlin


Un oficial ruso destacado en el frente de Nicolayev llamó hace dos días a un compañero de armas desplegado en otro frente y lo hizo con su teléfono personal. La llamada la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bueno de esto ya hemos hablado ene ste hilo, para ya sale en prensa española
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La prensa española ya lee este hilo para informarse ;-)


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que Putin ha invadido Ucrania para ir deshaciéndose de la chatarra que tiene en el ejercito. Los tanques, blindados, sistemas de misiles... que se llevan los tractores ucranianos o que revientan los ucranianos son chatarra de la que se hay que deshacer. Ahora ya directamente barcos que hunde la propia tripulación.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien por qué si te quieres deshacer de chatarra la tienes que llevar a Ucrania.* ¿No hay manera de deshacerse de la chatarra en Rusia?
> *





No tienen Ecoparks.


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Lo del taque al puerto es bastante raro. Según medios, los misiles usados por Ucrania serían los Tochka-U, que utilizan guiado inercial. Es decir, alcanzan el objetivo en base a sus propios sensores y calculos del computador interno. Este sistema le resta precisión, en teoría, y aquí han dado en el clavo. ¿Es posible que hayan tenido alguna mejora en la electrónica de guiado?



O que les hayan dado las coordenadas.


----------



## Sigpac (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que dicen lo prorruistos que lo han hundido la propia tripulación y que forma parte del plan.: Cuantos mas barcos te autohundas mas posibilidades tienes de ganar.



No descarto que consideren que sea una operación de distracción: han tirado una traca valenciana de las gordas, las que ponen en el ayuntamiento. En realidad la operación va a toda máquina: es imposible que les hayan lanzado un tochka, porque los mapas del sur y este de ucrania están todo en rojo, mucho más del posible alcance del misil, a no ser que estén "ligeramente" equivocados.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Nothing de-russified East Ukraine so quickly and irreversibly as the Donbass catastrophe. I'm not talking about the war, I'm talking about a general socio-economic conditions there. Under Russian control, Donbass fall under the rule of the criminal gangs, presented as the "levy"
> 
> They were usually guys from below the social hierarchy who saw this war as a chance to rise up. And they did. With their power unchecked, they started systematic plunder. Take people's homes, cars, businesses, kill those who object. Arrest someone, torture and release for ransom



Es que parece mentira que haya que explicar estas cosas. Todos los "líderes" de esas dos repúblicas separatistas eran gente que ni siquiera formaban parte del aparato estatal/regional o militar de Donbas. Eran en su mayoría empresarios corruptos, líderes de asociaciones políticas y sociales formadas por cuatro mataos, gente que en algunos casos rozaba la marginalidad. A base de amenazas, robos, intimidaciones, asesinatos, secuestros... se fueron haciendo con el poder.

El Motorola esa que aparece en las fotos era un tío muy chungo. Para empezar no era ni de Donbas (era de Rostov). Era un delincuente de poca monta que vio que a base de torturar y ejecutar militares ucranianos podía ponerse medallitas y participar en desfiles militares.

El conflicto de Donbas fue un conflicto cocinado en el Kremlin como medio de desestabilización de Ucrania, porque se ve que a Putin no le parecía suficiente con lo de Crimea.

Se ve bastante bien en este vídeo. Los servicios de seguridad compuestos por porteros de discoteca amenazando a unos adolescentes con dejarlos tullidos por llevar pegatinas y mensajes en el móvil a favor del Euromaidan; secuestrando a dos ciudadanos solo por sus ideas políticas y amenazándolos de muerte; asociaciones políticas y civiles que se dedican a saquear edificios de la administración estatal en Donbas:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour ha sido reclutado por el ejercito sueco?


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Mar 2022)

El acorralamiento a los rusos empieza a ser grande. Ojo, que ahora es cuando se vuelven más peligrosos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El acorralamiento a los rusos empieza a ser grande. Ojo, que ahora es cuando se vuelven más peligrosos



Ahora es cuando se empiezan a cocinar en su propia salsa, entran a cañonazos en la Duma y otras típicas tradiciones rusas del estilo


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Otro pa'l bote


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Les presento al enemigo número uno de Putin

*Denis Projipenko*

One of the founders of the Nazi battalion of Ukraine, which Putin wants to get rid of, former head of Dynamo Kyiv Ultras, but now traces of his past are erased from the Internet. And 14,000 soldiers and dozens of missiles are ready for him

In the Russian edition of Wikipedia, the name of Denis Projipenko is at the top of the list of commanders of the Azov battalion. The highest ranking. Moscow’s number one enemy, the man who embodies the very Nazi Ukraine that Putin wants to rid them of. On the Kiev pages, however, nothing. Projipenko is not there. Gone, erased the digital memory. Total purification of everything that concerns him. If the Internet existed, the head of the military resistance in Mariupol would be a man without a past, without fame, but also without suspected neoNazi sympathies that would harm the Ukrainian cause today. Ninetyone, blond, narrow nose and blue eyes, Major Denis Projipenko, one of the founders of the Azov battalion.

Trained as a raider, handsome as an actor, for years on the front line against proRussian Donbass and today, in these minutes, trapped in Mariupol. Surrounded with no chance for reinforcements. Bombarded by sky and sea. Chased by drones and electronic ears. A message from him, a sighting, a tip is enough to point a rocket at him. Moscow knows how. He succeeded against proindependence President Dudaev during the siege of Grozny in Chechnya in the 1990s. And then the technologies were much more backward.

In Mariupol, 1415,000 Russian soldiers pour a barrage of explosives over the city to eliminate him and his men. Dozens of missiles are poised to destroy it, and thousands of soldiers to collect the bounty placed on him by Chechen President Ramzan Kadyrov, who is close to Kremlin leader Putin. Dead or alive. Half a million dollars. What happens to the soldiers defending Mariupol and its commander Projipenko has the tragic depth of the great battles that change the course of history and arouse strong emotions. Although the protagonists are all dead now. The 960 zealots of Masada. The 300 Spartans at Thermopylae. The starvation of Stalingrad. All sacrifices, victorious or lost, not so important to the story, can mark the consecration of an identity that is no longer negotiable. For Major Projipenko, the most direct reference is another, even engraved in a basrelief of the SaintGermaindesPrs Abbey in Paris. It is the battle fought by the free Cossacks of the Zaparozhzhie steppe against the LithuanianPolish army of King John II Casimir in the mid17th century. Orthodox versus Catholics. An empire of the west against the steppes of the east. The Battle of Berestenchko is probably the largest land battle of a century, which is by no means peaceful. The Cossacks of the Crimea and the Dnieper Basin did not want to submit. They lost, but 400 years later Denis Projipenko is still inspired by their struggle to justify his.



The latest news about the war in Ukraine

, probably ready to become the new Ukrainian national hero. And his political sympathies may or may not be exploited, depending on who takes possession of the gory legend. Former head of Dynamo Kyiv ultras, linked to the Donbass war, Projipenko volunteered in 2014 to defend the country. Now he’s a professional soldier, trained, has learned to fight real battles, not against stadium tear gas. The Russians say he’s had foreign instructors, from Delta Forces to the Foreign Legion.

The core of the first volunteers in 2014 is structured over the months. Obtains weapons. He joined the National Guard in the fall of 2014, at which point he eliminated some elements of the extreme right. Since then, in theory, he should adhere to the rules of the national army, which are forbidden from condemning Nazism. The atmosphere within the battalionturnedbrigade remains that of its iconography, the symbol so similar to the Nazi rune, the black Tshirts, the shaved heads, the fisttochest salute. All very militaristic, macho and supernationalistic and maybe beyond that.

Three days ago, the major sent a selfie video of himself from the Mariupol trap, similar to that taken by President Zelenskyy. But in the case of Projipenko, it wasn’t just the green shirt that made one think of war. Major Azov has helmet, weapons and clips. Speak in English directly into the room. A peeling concrete wall behind him. The chorus of explosions accompanies his words. Death a few hundred yards away. He keeps talking undeterred. It was the twelfth day of the encirclement. We are Azov on the 21st, marines and the Ukrainian National Guard are defending Mariupol. Three thousand fighters, maybe fewer, fighting at least 14,000 Russians. “We perform miracles,” says the commander in the video.

To defeat a defending garrison, military doctrine generally requires an attacker to attacker ratio of 3 to 1. Here we are almost 5 to 1, and yet Projipenko and his men did not give up. They will not be able to because they fear that there will be annihilation instead of honor in arms. We need a guarantor. But there are no intermediaries. Outside the siege, outside of Mariupol, other Azov officials are asking for permission to use Ukrainian military units to break through the Russian circle. They ask for reinforcements to save the Major and his men. Without answer. The 21st century witnesses an ancient tragedy in which three thousand men fight for their homeland. Mariupol will fall overnight. Turning it into a myth does not suit Putin. Being Ukrainian will become even more of a different, unforgiving alternative to being Russian. But this whole war as it is unfolding did not suit the Kremlin. Rationality disappears under the bombs. Humanity too.
Gloria y honor al batallón Azov.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:




Y dice que uno de los paramilitares separatistas de los que se informa es un negativista porque ya empieza a decir que la guerra va mal. Y para desacreditarlo Khukov lo describe describiéndose a sí mismo:


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lowfour ha sido reclutado por el ejercito sueco?



No, me necesitan en sus comandos especiales de comedoritos y competición de videojuegos. Soy demasiado valioso.


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Enntonces se puede decir con propiedad que las ratas abandonan el barco, porque ese tipo es una rata de cloaca.
> 
> Está en el origen de muchos de los problemas económicos de Rusia desde la caída de la URSS, convirtió las privatizaciones en un reparto obsceno entre corruptos.



Segun tengo entendido, este fue el padrino del Putin, el que le consiguio su primer puesto en el Kremlin...

Muy significativo


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



Di que sí, lo importante es que sean nazis para que cualquier crimen de guerra contra los ucranianos pueda estar totalmente justificado.

Ya sabes, contra un nazi todo vale y nazi es quien yo digo que lo sea.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



Aún no ha empezado con la fase de pánico. Ahí si que nos vamos a reir.


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

Cómo creeis que gestionará Cuckhov la derrota cuando ya sea innegable hasta para él?

Pino, puente, barbitúricos?


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Aún no ha empezado con la fase de pánico. Ahí si que nos vamos a reir.



Hay que leer entre lineas, en el fondo se esta acojonando

Todo ese edificio mental que ha montado en base ser un supuesto "experto" en algo bastante academico como era la capacidad militar rusa se ha venido abajo

Cada dia que pase, cada semana que los ucranianos aguanten es un clavo en el ataud de la imagen del tipo este, al final se quedara hablando para los mas conspiranoicos de internet, los de los reptilianos, Qanon y demas


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

El Uran 9. Otra de las superarmas rusas que ni estan, ni se las espera.









Uran-9 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Lo del taque al puerto es bastante raro. Según medios, los misiles usados por Ucrania serían los Tochka-U, que utilizan guiado inercial. Es decir, alcanzan el objetivo en base a sus propios sensores y calculos del computador interno. Este sistema le resta precisión, en teoría, y aquí han dado en el clavo. ¿Es posible que hayan tenido alguna mejora en la electrónica de guiado?



8 años han tenido. No solo lo han podido mejorar, es que es posible que se fabriquen en occidente para que no falten. 
Rusia se ha metido en el avispero y va a perder todo allí.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que Putin ha invadido Ucrania para ir deshaciéndose de la chatarra que tiene en el ejercito. Los tanques, blindados, sistemas de misiles... que se llevan los tractores ucranianos o que revientan los ucranianos son chatarra de la que se hay que deshacer. Ahora ya directamente barcos que hunde la propia tripulación.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien por qué si te quieres deshacer de chatarra la tienes que llevar a Ucrania. ¿No hay manera de deshacerse de la chatarra en Rusia?



Rusia tiene unas normas ambientales muy duras, y si abandonas un tanque en mitad de la estepa te cae una multa descomunal...todo forma parte del plan, se abandona en Ucrania que tiene unas normas ambientales mas relajadas.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



Por Dios, link del blog del mariscal del descampado. Quiero leerlo desde el principio jojojojojo


----------



## gargamelix (24 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido, este fue el padrino del Putin, el que le consiguio su primer puesto en el Kremlin...
> 
> Muy significativo



Sí, es curioso. Igual te digo que ya no ocupaba puestos tan importantes como antes, pero lo seguía teniendo ahí al lado.

Me molesta que en los medios digan sólo "economista reformista" o "liberal". Este tipo es uno de los máximos responsables técnicos de instaurar en Rusia un crony capitalism corrupto e ineficiente. Eso es lo opuesto a liberal y al libre mercado, aunque lo usara de excusa, "obras son amores, y no buenas razones". Hay muchos corruptos parapetados detras de la etiqueta liberal y son todo lo contrario, son una peste.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo creeis que gestionará Cuckhov la derrota cuando ya sea innegable hasta para él?
> 
> Pino, puente, barbitúricos?



Polonio jajajajajajaja


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Cada dia que pase, cada semana que los ucranianos aguanten es un clavo en el ataud de la imagen del tipo este, al final se quedara hablando para los mas conspiranoicos de internet, los de los reptilianos, Qanon y demas



En realidad ya lo hace. Por lo que he leído de la gente que comenta en su blog, la mayoría escriben cosas sobre el "deep state", el "cabal", que está todo el mundo engañado por los mass mierda menos ellos que son muy listos, que si Putin es la esperanza contra el niu güol order...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



Egocentrico y narcisista.

Además se equivoca de pleno en todo. No es que los ucranianos sean fieros, unas maquinas etc etc. Si no que en gran medida es la mierda de Ejercito Ruso, mala planificación, muchos frentes abiertos, idea de guerra relampago , falta de hospitales de campaña, comunicaciones desfasadas sin cifrar, material para la tropa insuficiente y de mala calidad.......
Podría seguir enumerando.....
En resumen, el Ejercito rojo invirtio mucho en yates y mansiones, le decían al dictador lo que queria oir, y eso se paga.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> 8 años han tenido. No solo lo han podido mejorar, es que es posible que se fabriquen en occidente para que no falten.
> Rusia se ha metido en el avispero y va a perder todo allí.



Se sabe que ha sido misil??


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Por Dios, link del blog del mariscal del descampado. Quiero leerlo desde el principio jojojojojo



Guerra en Ucrania


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Por Dios, link del blog del mariscal del descampado. Quiero leerlo desde el principio jojojojojo



Joer, vaya huevos...

ya nos contaras, ya


----------



## EUROPIA (24 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los usanos no necesitan hacer bombardeos pesados, por qué tienen cienes y cienes de misiles inteligentes que van al milímetro, y como verás mauripol ya está arrasada y no se riende, lo ruso es un pluf y de no ser por la arma atómica ya hubiera sido arrasada por la OTAN con material convencional.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Rusia tiene unas normas ambientales muy duras, y si abandonas un tanque en mitad de la estepa te cae una multa descomunal...todo forma parte del plan, se abandona en Ucrania que tiene unas normas ambientales mas relajadas.



Si es una hipótesis, interesante, abandonas un tanque de 60 toneladas y vienen los de Greenpace para denunciar al ministerio de defensa ruso?
Si por sacar un cartel en blanco te encierran por eso te fusilan al acto


----------



## favelados (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> O que les hayan dado las coordenadas.



Noticia de Diciembre, ya tenian por allí la mitad de sus aviones espias









In A Single Day, The U.S. Air Force Flew Almost Half Of Its Best Available Spy Planes Near Russia


The U.S. Air Force has just 17 RC-135V/W Rivet Joints, its biggest and best intelligence aircraft. Nearly half of them were in the air at roughly the same time Monday night through Tuesday afternoon, many of them near Russia.




www.forbes.com





Más recientes









These are the planes the US is using to watch Russia’s military movements


The Army’s first manned spy plane and an Air Force “nuke sniffer” have been among the surveillance aircraft watching Russia’s military movements during the Kremlin’s planning and execution of its latest invasion of Ukraine.




www.stripes.com





_








This Is The Armada Of Spy Planes Tracking Russia's Forces Surrounding Ukraine


Meet the fleet of intel-gathering planes that has been aloft over the Black Sea and Ukraine to keep tabs on Russian forces.




www.thedrive.com




_


----------



## Limón (24 Mar 2022)

Si Ucrania tuviese armamento pesado y aviacion no me cabe duda de que ganarian la guerra y reconquistarian incluso Crimea..
Sigo siendo muy pesimista porque me temo que estas humillaciones diarias a los rusos nos van a llevar a un nivel de crimen y salvajismo nunca visto.


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

La marina de la HORDA ya está perdiendo barcos sin entrar en acción. El ridículazo de la HORDA cada día se supera así mismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Si Ucrania tuviese armamento pesado y aviacion no me cabe duda de que ganarian la guerra y reconquistarian incluso Crimea..
> Sigo siendo muy pesimista porque me temo que estas humillaciones diarias a los rusos nos van a llevar a un nivel de crimen y salvajismo nunca visto.



Siguen teniendo aviación y tanques y obuses...


----------



## Chaini (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



Me lo paso pipa con tus posts sobre Zhukov ¿Pero no le estáis dando demasiada relevancia?


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siguen teniendo aviación y tanques y obuses...



Y furgonetas Dimitri de mierda:


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Me lo paso pipa con tus posts sobre Zhukov ¿Pero no le estáis dando demasiada relevancia?



No le damos ninguna relevancia: es para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Chaini (24 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido, este fue el padrino del Putin, el que le consiguio su primer puesto en el Kremlin...
> 
> Muy significativo



Si miras su historial no es un militar, ni estratega, es un hombre de negocios, el impulsor del club Perestroika y el hacedor de oligarcas. La pela es la pela.


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

__





Las sanciones comienzan a cosechar sus frutos: El único fabricante de tanques ruso, Uralvagonzavod, ha detenido su producción.







www.burbuja.info









__





ULTIMA HORA | Ucrania hunde buque ruso cargado de tropas y material


Todo marcha según el plan Los granjeros se dirigen a cogerlo: https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/russian-ship-attacked-by-ukrainian-navy-in-battle-for-port-city-zwh6j8zf3




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Si no es cierto, debería serlo:
> 
> “La inteligencia militar ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para bloquear el puente de Kerch para evitar que los rusos abandonen Crimea.
> 
> ...



En la 2a GM cuando Hitler se negó a evacuar sus tropas de Crimea la prensa soviética se choteaba diciendo que se había convertido en el campo de prisioneros más grande del mundo y que gracias a sus depósitos a los soviéticos no gastaban nada en alimentarlos.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El Uran 9. Otra de las superarmas rusas que ni estan, ni se las espera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fijo que toda la electrónica la tienen que importar y solo tienen el prototipo de la foto. Pero no nos fiemos, demos por sentado que tienen veinte trolololo






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Yo no se si cobran de Rusia o no, algunos creo que apoyan a Rusia porque simpatizaban con Putin como figura anti NWO , y por oponerse a la agenda 2030, pero deberían tener la suficiente sensatez para darse cuenta que eso no tiene nada que ver con la salvajada que ha hecho el acomplejado de Putin. Resulta esperpéntico ver a gente como Cesar Vidal con ese aire de homilías que da a sus locuciones, y que termina con "que Dios los bendiga" sus editoriales, apoye de la forma que lo hace a Rusia en esta criminal guerra, para mí esos personajes han quedado totalmente desacreditados. En cambio Pedro Baños tuvo la decencia de reconocer su error porque decía que no habría invasión y condenó la guerra. Aunque se le nota jodido con el asunto porque me temo se tragó mucha propaganda rusa.



Este es Pedro Baños condenando la guerra... En el segundo tweet del hilo ya le estaba echando la culpa a Biden...





Tales. dijo:


> Cómo creeis que gestionará Cuckhov la derrota cuando ya sea innegable hasta para él?
> 
> Pino, puente, barbitúricos?



Si hay algún tratado de algún tipo o consiguen salvar los muebles de cualquier manera, lo presentará como una gran victoria y dirá que todos los objetivos fueron cumplidos, ejemplo: que permitan a Rusia quedarse con Crimea.

Realmente, ganen o pierdan, será una victoria. Hace unos días me decía un follaputi por otro hilo que la intervención turca en Libia fue un fracaso, si viven en un estado tal de engaño, pase lo que pase, será una victoria para Putin.


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La marina de la HORDA ya está perdiendo barcos sin entrar en acción. El ridículazo de la HORDA cada día se supera así mismo



Creo que la incursión anfibia está a la espera de la toma de Mariupol y Nikolaiev, y atacar Odesa por mar y por tierra...buena estrategia sobre el papel, lo que pasa es que este misil al buque anfibio se los hará pensar, o no, nunca se sabe con los rusos y sus borracheras.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo creeis que gestionará Cuckhov la derrota cuando ya sea innegable hasta para él?
> 
> Pino, puente, barbitúricos?



En el pecado lleva la penitencia. Segun puso Giles, hizó un "all in" en la bolsa rusa.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania




JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Tiene Kiev ya en el interior de la zona roja

Y que haya follaputines que se traguen semejantes "análisis" y luego hablen de propaganda occidental es para descojonarse hasta que te duela la barriga. ¿Se sabe a qué se dedica o dedicaba profesionalmente el "ejperto bélico"?.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Limón (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando veais a alguien deshonrar su reputacion y su supuesta solidez intelectual para apoyar la propaganda Putánica no le deis muchas vueltas..
De qué vive Sidal?
A quien conoce Centeno en el mundo del petroleo?


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




¿Y esto no lo podían haber hecho antes de perder todos los aviones y helicópteros que han perdido o perderlos era parte del plan?
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.

SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Khukov empieza ahora a reconocer que a lo mejor se equivocó un poco con aquello de que el ejercito ucraniano estaba compuesto por cuarentones borrachuzos que no tenían ni media hostia. Pero da igual porque la guerra la van a perder igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997231
> 
> ...



"Lo TENEMOS calado desde 2014" dice      

Un análisis de sangre de Zhukov debe dar 40% glóbulos rojos, 10% blancos y 50% doritos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Parece que ha sido un buen destrozo el que han hecho en Berdyansk:




Por lo menos hay este barco dañado:


----------



## EUROPIA (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Y esto no lo podían haber hecho antes de perder todos los aviones y helicópteros que han perdido o perderlos era parte del plan?
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!




QUe no se ponga en el foro, no queire decir que no exista.
No obstante, pueden ser nuevos.

Esta noticia es del 13 de Marzo:


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este es Pedro Baños condenando la guerra... En el segundo tweet del hilo ya le estaba echando la culpa a Biden...



Putin es el principal responsable pero la responsabilidad de Biden no es menor, pues si la responsabilidad de Biden no es menor a la de Putin eso quiere decir que es igual a la de Putin con lo que ya no sería Putin el principal responsable porque tanto Putin como Biden serían igual de responsables. A no ser que lo que quiera decir es que la responsabilidad de Biden no es menor que la de Putin porque es mayor, y entonces ya el principal responsable sería Biden.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Tiene Kiev ya en el interior de la zona roja



En ese mapa dentro de un mes van a estar en la zona roja Tallin, Riga, Gdansk y Vilnius.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

No se si os estais haciendo eco, que los ucras tb estan tirando misiles a territorio ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Hay informes de que el ejército francés ha elevado silenciosamente su postura nuclear y sus niveles de alerta durante la última semana más o menos, una indicación de que esto está ocurriendo es que 3 de los 4 submarinos franceses de clase Triomphant que pueden lanzar misiles balísticos con capacidad nuclear se han ido al mar. .


----------



## terro6666 (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Sacas una anécdota como si fuera la tónica general, cuando ese tipo de ataques son la escépcion , los ukras también los hacen, lo que hace Rusia es arrasar con bombas ww2 Style.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Informe de Orynx


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Tiene Kiev ya en el interior de la zona roja
> 
> ¿Se sabe a qué se dedica o dedicaba profesionalmente el "ejperto bélico"?.



Creo que es coloreador de mapas


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si os estais haciendo eco, que los ucras tb estan tirando misiles a territorio ruso



hace como 500 páginas dije que si lo que estaba pasando al ejército ruso era cierto y los problemas de logística que decían también.. incluso dando solo días para agotar la municion y la comida.

si esto era verdad.. que ucrania tiraría para arriba. E históricamente tienen más derecho, ya que es el padre de rusia. Rusia se fundó en Ucrania y t Kiev fue su capital.

Me da que no me equivoque mucho.. y veremos lo que ocurre con el intento de derrocamiento en Bielorrusia.. que igual también tiran para dentro como le salga mal a Putin. La vida da muchas vueltas y la guerra más.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Bienvenidos al mundo donde Ucrania, en la que muy pocos confiaban en Occidente, ha pasado un mes defendiéndose con éxito de la mayor operación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y ahora tiene una posibilidad muy real de significar el fin de Rusia como potencia mundial.


----------



## Poncio (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo creeis que gestionará Cuckhov la derrota cuando ya sea innegable hasta para él?
> 
> Pino, puente, barbitúricos?



¿ Tokarev quizá?


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si os estais haciendo eco, que los ucras tb estan tirando misiles a territorio ruso



JOOOOODER QUE SUBIDÓN!!!!!!!

No si al final invade Ucrania a Rusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y furgonetas Dimitri de mierda:



Me refería a los ucranianos..su fuerza aérea sigue volando..siguen teniendo blindados.. y misiles tierra tierra


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> QUe no se ponga en el foro, no queire decir que no exista.
> No obstante, pueden ser nuevos.
> 
> Esta noticia es del 13 de Marzo:




En esto me veo obligado a darle la razón, no sin recordarle que ciertos sistemas de defensa aérea británicos contra aparatos a baja y alta cota no se han visto en el foro, salvo en noticias de los mass mierda, y tampoco quiere decir que no existan. Esos sistemas no solo son nuevos, sino de última generación. Y los aparatos putinianos son diseños de los 90 los más modernos.


En cualquier caso, la fuerza aérea orca hace cada vez menos salidas y por lo que vemos todo se está limitando a misiles, bombardeos de artillería y ataques con drones. No hay movimientos ofensivos por tierra desde hace días y desde el aire ni se puede derrotar a los defensores, ni evitar que reciban material y suministros, ¿le suena la ruta Ho Chi Mihn?, los gusanos, con su poderío aéreo, la estuvieron machacando, plagándola de micrófonos lanzados desde el aire para detectar el ruido de vehículos, defoliando la selva para avistar convoys y nunca consiguieron impedir el suministro y los movimientos de Charlie.

La marea de bolsas está empezando a llegar a Putinia a pesar de los crematorios móviles, veremos hasta dónde está dispuesta a sacrificarse la población civil rusa a medida que esa marea continúe llegando hasta las puertas mismas del Kremlin.
Suban a la montaña rusa, va a comenzar una experiencia trepidante.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## gargamelix (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay informes de que el ejército francés ha elevado silenciosamente su postura nuclear y sus niveles de alerta durante la última semana más o menos, una indicación de que esto está ocurriendo es que 3 de los 4 submarinos franceses de clase Triomphant que pueden lanzar misiles balísticos con capacidad nuclear se han ido al mar. .



No les queda más remedio, si Rusia dio ese paso los otros estaban obligados a replicar el movimiento. 

EEUU, Francia y RU lo han hecho seguro, incluso aunque lo nieguen como EEUU, supongo que para no alarmar y para dejar que sea Rusia la que queme su imagen ante la opinión pública mundial al amenazar con la guerra nuclear constantemente. 

Estás obligado porque los tiempos de reacción ante un ataque nuclear son mínimos como se ha comentado muchas veces, no son de horas ni mucho menos de días, son minutos.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> JOOOOODER QUE SUBIDÓN!!!!!!!
> 
> No si al final invade Ucrania a Rusia




Crimea queda completamente aislada si algún Bayraktar toma el puente sobre el mar como objetivo. Va a ser mucho más sencillo de lo que parece.

Y decenas de miles de tártaros como quintacolumnistas. 








SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la guerra nocturna es donde tb se le esta haciendo mas daño a los rusos



El del segundo 0:13 se lleva el disparo de un francotirador. Espectaculares imagenes, sin duda.


----------



## randomizer (24 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> A quien conoce Centeno en el mundo del petroleo?



Hombre, habiendo sido en su día consejero delegado de CAMPSA (la "P" es de "Petróleo"), a alguno conocerá...









Roberto Centeno, consejero delegado de CAMPSA


Roberto Centeno fue designado ayer consejero delegado de CAMPSA. El señor Centeno era desde hace un par de años uno de los dos directores generales de




elpais.com


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si os estais haciendo eco, que los ucras tb estan tirando misiles a territorio ruso



Mala jugada


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la guerra nocturna es donde tb se le esta haciendo mas daño a los rusos



¿Son imagenes reales?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Son imagenes reales?



Es de suponer, porque se habla mucho de que los rusos apenas disponen de miras ni electronica nocturna y los ucras si. Se les ha enviado mucho material desde Occidente


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Este video esta ya puesto?


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Crimea queda completamente aislada si algún Bayraktar toma el puente sobre el mar como objetivo. Va a ser mucho más sencillo de lo que parece.
> 
> Y decenas de miles de tártaros como quintacolumnistas.
> 
> ...




El camino a la victoria enpezó con un bayraktar y terminará con un bayraktar

SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Son imagenes reales?



Sí, pero es de Siria, no de Ucrania


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Crimea queda completamente aislada si algún Bayraktar toma el puente sobre el mar como objetivo. Va a ser mucho más sencillo de lo que parece.
> 
> Y decenas de miles de tártaros como quintacolumnistas.
> 
> ...



La cancion de Ucrania en eurovision.


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

Hilo recopilatorio de follarrusos haciendo el ridículo por apostar por un país de borrachos y drogadictos (Primer Mes de Guerra)


PARA QUE QUEDE CONSTANCIA ETERNA 24 de Febrero @Zhukov https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hamijo-zhukov.1711740/# (Deslogearse para leerlo si Fuckoff te tiene en el Ignore) @abdecker...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Mar 2022)

Teresa Ribera dinamitó la intención de bajar impuestos a la gasolina para no ayudar a coches contaminantes


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, pero es de Siria, no de Ucrania



Lo retiro pues, nada de fakes por aqui


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Mar 2022)

Penurias de las tropas rusas:

- muchos sufren congelaciones en los pies que obviamente no son tratadas en hospitales de campaña porque esos ya están saturados con casos más serios
- soldados se quejan de que fueron engañados con promesas de que la operación terminaría en "unas horas"
- algunas unidades han tenido que moverse con los fallecidos durante varios días (5) porque no conseguían que se los llevaran
- una historia sin confirmar que habla de un soldado que, culpando al coronel Yury Medvedev de la pérdida de la mitad del grupo táctico, le pasó por encima con el carro. Si está confirmado que el tal Yury fue evacuado con las piernas fastidiadas









‘It’s a Sh*tshow’: Russian Troops Are Now Turning on Each Other


“Even in Chechnya, there was nothing like this,” a soldier told a pal in an intercepted call, and reports emerge of another getting so fed up he ran over his colonel with a tank.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Chaini (24 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Eso sucede cuando importa el 40% del uranio de Rusia, cuando eres tú el que lo exporta la película es otra.
> En España hay uranio para aburrir.



La politica es amoral. Si las sanciones a Rusia se prolongan, veremos que pasa con Retortillo, si se dan los permisos o tenemos que pagar la electricidad al doble de lo que esta ahora. Vaya dilema.


----------



## Chaini (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bienvenidos al mundo donde Ucrania, en la que muy pocos confiaban en Occidente, ha pasado un mes defendiéndose con éxito de la mayor operación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y ahora tiene una posibilidad muy real de significar el fin de Rusia como potencia mundial.



Un Fremen luchando contra los Harkonen


----------



## machinaexdeus (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y furgonetas Dimitri de mierda:




De cuando Vladimiro era corneta.


----------



## elena francis (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Teniente General destituido/purgado
> 
> El ministro de Defensa ruso, *Sergei Shoigu, ha destituido al teniente general Vladislav Yersho*v, comandante del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, según se informa en redes sociales especializadas sin que la noticia tenga confirmación oficial.
> 
> ...



La purga que hará Putin acabará con él. Veremos al ejército ruso marchar sobre Moscú y derrocar del poder al dictador corrupto. Le ajusticiarán en la Plaza Roja colgándolo por el cuello de una farola hasta morir. Después el nuevo gobierno reconocerá una Ucrania libre e independiente. Pedirá perdón por el desastre y aquí paz y después gloria.

Cuando la mierda llega tan arriba la única solución es descabezar al máximo responsable de todo. Será la única forma en la que además Rusia pueda salvar la cara y la vergüenza ante el resto del mundo como pueblo y como nación.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Hay gente barajando que lo de los barcos rusos podría ser una cagada rusa y no estar provocado por acciones ucranianas. Lo dejo por aquí, no hay que descartar esta opción:





Estos 2 vídeos son del mismo incidente, pero desde diferentes ángulos:


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Embajador ruso dice que Polonia ha congelado las cuentas bancarias de la embajada de Rusia en el país

Los Polacos se estan creciendo, tienen ganas de gresca


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> La purga que hará Putin acabará con él. Veremos al ejército ruso marchar sobre Moscú y derrocar del poder al dictador corrupto. Le ajusticiarán en la Plaza Roja colgándolo por el cuello de una farola hasta morir. Después el nuevo gobierno reconocerá una Ucrania libre e independiente. Pedirá perdón por el desastre y aquí paz y después gloria.
> 
> Cuando la mierda llega tan arriba la única solución es descabezar al máximo responsable de todo. Será la única forma en la que además Rusia pueda salvar la cara y la vergüenza ante el resto del mundo como pueblo y como nación.



Cayo Julio César pasó el Rubicon e invadió Roma.


----------



## Limón (24 Mar 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Hombre, habiendo sido en su día consejero delegado de CAMPSA (la "P" es de "Petróleo"), a alguno conocerá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por eso.
Lleva 40 años de comisionista en ese mundillo y es conocido en el ambiente.
Gazpron tiene una billetera muuy ancha.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay gente barajando que lo de los barcos rusos podría ser una cagada rusa y no estar provocado por acciones ucranianas. Lo dejo por aquí, no hay que descartar esta opción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser tb el mensaje que quieren transmitir desde los rusos para quitar hierro al asunto.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y furgonetas Dimitri de mierda:



Goder, han fichao a Scooby-doo!!


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

_El presidente de Ucrania se dirigió a la cumbre de la OTAN. “Nunca más, por favor, nunca nos digan que nuestro ejército no cumple con los estándares de la OTAN. Hemos demostrado de lo que son capaces nuestros estándares. Y cuánto podemos dar a la seguridad común en Europa y el mundo”, dijo Volodymyr Zelensky._


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Puede ser tb el mensaje que quieren transmitir desde los rusos para quitar hierro al asunto.



A mi me parece peor admitir que te has hundido 3 barcos porque eres una banda de mariachis que el que te haga blanco el enemigo.

Más aún después del circo de estos 30 días, pero bueno, ellos sabrán


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> La purga que hará Putin acabará con él. Veremos al ejército ruso marchar sobre Moscú y derrocar del poder al dictador corrupto. Le ajusticiarán en la Plaza Roja colgándolo por el cuello de una farola hasta morir. Después el nuevo gobierno reconocerá una Ucrania libre e independiente. Pedirá perdón por el desastre y aquí paz y después gloria.
> 
> Cuando la mierda llega tan arriba la única solución es descabezar al máximo responsable de todo. Será la única forma en la que además Rusia pueda salvar la cara y la vergüenza ante el resto del mundo como pueblo y como nación.



A Hitler le intentaron matar 20 veces, y era considerado como un dios, y si fallabas sabías que te mataban a ti y a tu familia hasta 5to grado de cosanguineidad. Y Hitler estaba rodeado de alemanes.

A este enano chufla chuloputas imagínate lo que no le harán, además rodeado de rusos, que son la gente más carroñera del planeta.


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y furgonetas Dimitri de mierda:



para no perder la costumbre, momento de ponerse freudianos...

cuanto más pequeño sea el vehículo, más grande se pinta la Z ??

casualidad o tenemos un complejito por ahí??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Parece que ha sido un buen destrozo el que han hecho en Berdyansk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ojo ojo ojo, ese remolcador es el equivalente a un tractor o cómo va??


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Equipo ruso alrededor de Chernihiv.

Aqui es donde se estan dado de leches ahora, por cierto el simbolo circulo que representa de donde vienen?? de Biolorrusia?


----------



## favelados (24 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> QUe no se ponga en el foro, no queire decir que no exista.
> No obstante, pueden ser nuevos.
> 
> Esta noticia es del 13 de Marzo:



Que los rusos digan que hay misiles en ese edificio no quiere decir que los haya, hay que elevar la moral de los pilotos.

No, no creo que los nuevos estén ya en Ucrania, comentaba Yago Cosas militares que tienen que tunearlos primero con electrónica occidental, un forero comentaba algo de esto más arriba


----------



## Trovador (24 Mar 2022)

_"Ya estamos luchando en la frontera de las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson. Exitosamente. Fuertemente. Un avión y un misil de crucero fueron derribados en la noche”, dijo Vitaliy Kim.

 _


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

Continua la sustitucion poblacional


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Seguramente los Polacos llevan interviniendo las comunicaciones de la embajada desde que se inicio la guerra y lo que han escuchado los ha puesto frios como tempanos de lo que hace el khanato desde las embajadas. Vamos, sobre el 50% del personal de las embajadas se dedican al sabotaje.



Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Embajador ruso dice que Polonia ha congelado las cuentas bancarias de la embajada de Rusia en el país
> 
> Los Polacos se estan creciendo, tienen ganas de gresca


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Si no estamos en el MARCO CONCEPTUAL de una limpieza etnica, ingenieria poblacion, no estamos en situacion de comprender la operacion espezial del khan.

Están empleando el terror con fines de despoblación, de alli que desde un primer momento los bombardeos estubieran afectando sobre todo a infraestruccutras tipicamente civiles como colegios ect. Son los manuales que manejaba Stalin.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Continua la sustitucion poblacional


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (24 Mar 2022)

Acabo de entrar en el telegram de kadirov... hay de todo peleando, árabes, rusos, ucras.Solo hay que activar el traductor. 
Sacado de su telegram


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

Región de Chernihiv, camión de trofeos con proyectiles para TOS-1A "Solntsepyok"


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En el pecado lleva la penitencia. Segun puso Giles, hizó un "all in" en la bolsa rusa.



Si, es la tactica del miedo. La del poker con el all in

Ya lo hizo con la invasion, ahora lo de la bolsa....Es lo que tiene, lo ganas todo o lo pierdes....


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

Los morteros del Regimiento Azov continúan destruyendo enemigos. Los defensores de Mariupol derribaron 1 BBM y 3 camiones de los ocupantes con un disparo de mortero. A diferencia de los rusos, que están destruyendo las ciudades ucranianas hasta los cimientos, nuestros morteros apuntan sin destruir la información de la vivienda.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> ¿ Tokarev quizá?



dirá que las balas del cargador eran hechas en la UE y le sabotearon su propio suic.......


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

El escalón del equipamiento de los ocupantes se está moviendo en dirección a Ucrania desde Sochi. Se necesita publicidad, parece que los orcos retiraron todas las unidades listas para el combate de Abjasia.


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

"Quieren que tomemos esta ciudad. Joder, la tomaremos... nadie quiere servir aquí": un ocupante ruso, que terminó cerca de Nikolaev, se queja por teléfono de enormes pérdidas y admite que nadie lucha en tales condiciones no quiere.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Creo que cuantos más prorusos me ponen en el ignore mejor le va a Ucrania en la guerra. Hoy me parece que al menos dos paddy no se que y workfood, me han puesto en el ignore. 
Dos victorias, dos ratas huyendo....
Ladran Sancho, luego cabalgamos.

Viva Ucrania¡¡ хай живе україна¡¡¡


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Si os fijáis sale humo de los tres barcos, el que está atracado está ardiendo todo y con explosiones del material que lleva dentro, el que zarpa tiene una pequeña humareda en proa, y uno que se ve al fondo tiene una buena hoguera. Me nutre cosa mala.

En el 0:52 se ve un proyectil caer al agua al lado del barco que está saliendo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





Solo hay una realidad innegable: después de un mes, Rusia SOLO ha logrado conquistar una ciudad ucraniana. Podemos hablar de ridículo inicial ya?


Kherson. Y lo peor es que tiene un control bastante relativo de ella, en el mapa todo se ve muy bonito, pero vamos a la vida real, más allá de los doritos: Y para conquistar una pequeñita como Mariupol esta sudando lo suyo, veremos cuando tenga que empezar a conquistar grandes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>





se ven barquitos saliendo por patas justo cuando empieza el fuego
sabotaje?


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

aquí se ve un poco antes, desde otro angulo

los barquitos salen un poco antes de empezar la fiesta

luego se ve a los otros dos alejándose de las explosiones, uno iba tocado el otro menos


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



¿Son de los emiratos? Por el nombre del batallón y por los gritos de "Ala va al Bar", de Kiev no parece.

Edito. Son los chechenos buenos.


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si no estamos en el MARCO CONCEPTUAL de una limpieza etnica, ingenieria poblacion, no estamos en situacion de comprender la operacion espezial del khan.
> 
> Están empleando el terror con fines de despoblación, de alli que desde un primer momento los bombardeos estubieran afectando sobre todo a infraestruccutras tipicamente civiles como colegios ect. Son los manuales que manejaba Stalin.



Cierto, sus alumnos aventajados de la ETA utilizaron el mismo manual soviético para depurar civiles en el País Vasco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si habeis visto este video, pense q era fake de un juego
> 
> En la dirección de Kherson esta mañana, las tripulaciones de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminaron hábilmente cuatro helicópteros K-52 de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, - Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Valery Zaluzhny
> 
> ...



Es el arma 3 otra vez


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si habeis visto este video, pense q era fake de un juego. Yo creo q es de un juego y no es real
> 
> En la dirección de Kherson esta mañana, las tripulaciones de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminaron hábilmente cuatro helicópteros K-52 de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, - Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Valery Zaluzhny
> 
> ...



y qué juego es?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Es un juego lo borro.. mierda ya me habia ilusionado


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Trabajo de morteros del regimiento Azov. Los defensores de Mariupol derribaron 1 BBM y 3 camiones de los ocupantes.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es un juego lo borro.. mierda ya me habia ilusionado



El Arma 3 creo q se llama


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

No es la primera vez que les pasa. Esto muestra que el khanato no está en posición siquiera de conservar el capital militar acumulado hasta la fecha; está en proceso de descapitalización militar. Ejemplos los hemos visto a raudales con equipo abandonado por fallos de mantenimiento básico. No solo no es capaz de renovarse, no es capaz de sostenerse. La doctrina militar moderna son equipos individuales, pero justamente esta doctrina va en contra de la unidad imperial, que descansa en el dominio de grandes acumulaciones de capital por parte del Estado; tanques y aviones, sobre lo que pueda hacer una panda de tripalosky.



keylargof dijo:


> A mi me parece peor admitir que te has hundido 3 barcos porque eres una banda de mariachis que el que te haga blanco el enemigo.
> 
> Más aún después del circo de estos 30 días, pero bueno, ellos sabrán


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> El escalón del equipamiento de los ocupantes se está moviendo en dirección a Ucrania desde Sochi. Se necesita publicidad, parece que los orcos retiraron todas las unidades listas para el combate de Abjasia.





El destacamento de vehículos, no el escalón de equipamiento


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El destacamento de vehículos, no el escalón de equipamiento



Cosas del google translator


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

He estado buscando Doritos rusos y por lo visto tienen una variante exclusiva de Lays de pepinillo y eneldo, debe de ser esto lo que toman Harman y Zhukov:


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No es la primera vez que les pasa. Esto muestra que el khanato no está en posición siquiera de conservar el capital militar acumulado hasta la fecha; está en proceso de descapitalización militar. Ejemplos los hemos visto a raudales con equipo abandonado por fallos de mantenimiento básico. No solo no es capaz de renovarse, no es capaz de sostenerse. La doctrina militar moderna son equipos individuales, pero justamente esta doctrina va en contra de la unidad imperial, que descansa en el dominio de grandes acumulaciones de capital por parte del Estado; tanques y aviones, sobre lo que pueda hacer una panda de tripalosky.



El ejército ucraniano ha introducido un concepto nuevo en la forma de presentar batalla y es el de jerarquía horizontal, en el que cada batallón, compañía o sección toma decisiones sin esperar órdenes superiores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

Eso es estar en el buen camino, unidades descentralizadas capaces de operar autónomamente pero que no obstante tienen una buena información del entorno. La simplicidad es un valor.

En el khanato donde existe paranoia por el control, grado a grado, no es posible.



Nicors dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ha introducido un concepto nuevo en la forma de presentar batalla y es el de jerarquía horizontal, en el que cada batallón, compañía o sección toma decisiones sin esperar órdenes superiores.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ha introducido un concepto nuevo en la forma de presentar batalla y es el de jerarquía horizontal, en el que cada batallón, compañía o sección toma decisiones sin esperar órdenes superiores.



No es un concepto nuevo, es el tradicional sistema militar alemán, los superiores dicen qué hacer, pero no cómo hacerlo: Mission-type tactics - Wikipedia

Muchos países de la OTAN lo han ido adoptando con el paso de los años. Te permite unas fuerzas armadas más flexibles, sin la dependencia constante de las comunicaciones para recibir órdenes.


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ha introducido un concepto nuevo en la forma de presentar batalla y es el de jerarquía horizontal, en el que cada batallón, compañía o sección toma decisiones sin esperar órdenes superiores.



ganan tremendamente en agilidad


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No es un concepto nuevo, es el tradicional sistema militar alemán, los superiores dicen qué hacer, pero no cómo hacerlo: Mission-type tactics - Wikipedia
> 
> Muchos países de la OTAN lo han ido adoptando con el paso de los años. Te permite unas fuerzas armadas más flexibles, sin la dependencia constante de las comunicaciones para recibir órdenes.



Al contrario que los rusos.. que si te descuidas esperan que Putin de ordenes soldado a soldado como “líder supremo”.. y así están acabando….


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ha introducido un concepto nuevo en la forma de presentar batalla y es el de jerarquía horizontal, en el que cada batallón, compañía o sección toma decisiones sin esperar órdenes superiores.



No les queda otra que improvisar sobre la marcha... ahora toca robar gallinas, luego atracar un super, después desvalijar aquel vecindario que parece de gente bien


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El presidente de Ucrania se dirigió a la cumbre de la OTAN. “Nunca más, por favor, nunca nos digan que nuestro ejército no cumple con los estándares de la OTAN. Hemos demostrado de lo que son capaces nuestros estándares. Y cuánto podemos dar a la seguridad común en Europa y el mundo”, dijo Volodymyr Zelensky._



Puf..

quien tiene cojones ahora a decirle a este señor que está equivocado??


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Este es el nivel de Rusia ahora mismo, ya recurren a los clásicos: Sorojjjjj y el hijo de Biden


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> se ven barquitos saliendo por patas justo cuando empieza el fuego
> sabotaje?



Minuto 2,54 al lado del barco grande que sale del puerto, cuya proa está humenado cae como un proyectil cerca suyo a su costado.


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este es el nivel de Rusia ahora mismo, ya recurren a los clásicos: Sorojjjjj y el hijo de Biden



Ostras nivel conspiración burbujil a tope.. de aquí a nada terraplanistas


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _"Ya estamos luchando en la frontera de las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson. Exitosamente. Fuertemente. Un avión y un misil de crucero fueron derribados en la noche”, dijo Vitaliy Kim.
> 
> _



Que que?? Eso ya está rozando Crimea.. hasta ahí han ganado terreno los ucranianos? Estos recuperan crimea


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.



LOL

​
done in 30​148​366​61​






.@archillect Related keywords: "USS Bataan (LHD-5), Amphibious assault ship, Landing Craft Air Cushion, Landing craft, Navy, United States Navy, Marines, Warship, Amphibious warfare"








​


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este es el nivel de Rusia ahora mismo, ya recurren a los clásicos: Sorojjjjj y el hijo de Biden



Muy guapo el cuadro. Ahora ya tienen las putinas con que pasar la tarde con el traductor de Google para desentrañar los oscuros manejos del niu güol order que se explican en ese gráfico: Soros, vacuñas, dip esteit, biolabs, pedofilos satanistas, reptilianos, fake news, nazis judios...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

@FoJAk3 @PRX113​ 
100% he is going after the Khazarian Mafia. " Nazis "




​


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Minuto 2.54 del video que ha puesto el arquitecto:



Alguien estaba tirado bombazos a los barcos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4813








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Muy guapo el cuadro. Ahora ya tienen las putinas con que pasar la tarde con el traductor de Google para desentrañar los oscuros manejos del niu güol order que se explican en ese gráfico: Soros, vacuñas, dip esteit, biolabs, pedofilos satanistas, reptilianos, fake news, nazis judios...





djvan dijo:


> Ostras nivel conspiración burbujil a tope.. de aquí a nada terraplanistas



Rusia siempre ha tenido muy claros cuáles son sus objetivos a la hora de soltar propaganda.


----------



## Silvia Charo (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> He estado buscando Doritos rusos y por lo visto tienen una variante exclusiva de Lays de pepinillo y eneldo, debe de ser esto lo que toman Harman y Zhukov:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997587



Esas nunca las probé pero solía pillar las de cangrejo que estaban brutalérrimas







Luego tienen sus snacks dimitridemierda que
son para ponerse ciego de cerveza o lo que se tercie, una especie de croutons de pan tostado con ajo, tomate, smetana, shashlik, etc. Tan económicos como adictivos.


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Minuto 2,54 al lado del barco grande que sale del puerto, cuya proa está humenado cae como un proyectil cerca suyo a su costado.



no te lies, mira el otro video, no cae nada, el barco explota desde dentro (porloquesea, sabotaje o que alguien le dio al botón equivocado o veteasaber, accidente?)

eso que ves caer es metralla o restos del barco que explota

de hecho, el barco explotando estaba jodiendo a los otros dos que tenía cerca


viendo los remolcadores, podría ser que estuvieran maniobrando con alguna cosa un poco "especial", se les ha ido de las manos y la cosa ha explotado

muy rápido han salido todos, no me parece que estuvieran amarrados (los remolcadores seguro que no)
lo mismo simplemente era un trasvase de combustible de un barco a otro y alguien pasó fumando o yoquesé


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> para no perder la costumbre, momento de ponerse freudianos...
> 
> cuanto más pequeño sea el vehículo, más grande se pinta la Z ??
> 
> casualidad o tenemos un complejito por ahí??



LA sirena no tiene sonido y se espera que el conductor saque la cabeza por la ventanilla a gritar ninoninonino.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no te lies, mira el otro video, no cae nada, el barco explota desde dentro (porloquesea, sabotaje o que alguien le dio al botón equivocado o veteasaber, accidente?)
> 
> eso que ves caer es metralla o restos del barco que explota
> 
> ...



Si viéndolo parece metralla.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Que que?? Eso ya está rozando Crimea.. hasta ahí han ganado terreno los ucranianos? Estos recuperan crimea











Ucrania comienza a recuperar territorio gracias a la pérdida de tropas rusas


La inteligencia de EE.UU. no ha visto ningún esfuerzo tangible por parte de Rusia para reabastecer sus tropas, dice el Pentágono a los periodistas en una sesión informativa de antecedentes




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## LurkerIII (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No es un concepto nuevo, es el tradicional sistema militar alemán, los superiores dicen qué hacer, pero no cómo hacerlo: Mission-type tactics - Wikipedia
> 
> Muchos países de la OTAN lo han ido adoptando con el paso de los años. Te permite unas fuerzas armadas más flexibles, sin la dependencia constante de las comunicaciones para recibir órdenes.



Cierto. Recuerdo haber leído en algún libro de autor inglés sobre la IIWW, que tenían a los soldados alemanes como cuadriculados y totalmente dependientes de órdenes jerarquizadas. Pero se encontraron con muy altos grados de independencia, donde a cada unidad se le daban órdenes y objetivos muy generales, pero la unidad es libre de intentar hacerlo como pueda. Y al final resultaba que los soldados ingleses eran mucho más cabezacuadradas que los alemanes.


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Mar 2022)

Ya llevamos un mes de operación militar especial temporal eslavofraternal de amistad y día tras día se perfila más y más el fiasco de una horda equipada de manera chatarrera y con la tropa desmotivada, famelica y preguntándose qué cojones hacen ahí y porqué tienen que morir por culpa de un pitufo delirante que se esconde en un bunker de Moscovia. 

Pero los más inasequibles al desaliento han resultado ser los grandes consumidores de lays, pringles y drakis pandilla que pululan por el foro. ¡cada día vienen con un plan maestro! Que si laboratorios de armas quimicas muy peligrosos, que si se están desmantelando bases de la otan secretas, que si ahora hay que pagar el gas en rublos y eso una jugada magistral, que si lo de los gitanos robando tanques con un tractor es fake...son unas personas fascinantes, auténticos guardias de élite del Khan. 

Me los imagino así cada vez que entran al foro:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

¿es él? no se ve casi nada


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Los ucras dicen haberse cargado hoy otro helicóptero. Yo no sé decir si es nuevo o uno de los anteriores. Esperemos a que algún OSINT lo identifique.

Aquí lo dejo:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





Llamada interceptada: "Esto es peor que Chechenia"


"Esto es peor que Chechenia. El 50% de mis tropas han desaparecido. No podemos evacuar a los muertos y nuestros propios aviones nos han bombardeado" https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/03/24/623b71a021efa0702f8b4592.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Ya llevamos un mes de operación militar especial temporal eslavofraternal de amistad y día tras día se perfila más y más el fiasco de una horda equipada de manera chatarrera y con la tropa desmotivada, famelica y preguntándose qué cojones hacen ahí y porqué tienen que morir por culpa de un pitufo delirante que se esconde en un bunker de Moscovia.
> 
> Pero los más inasequibles al desaliento han resultado ser los grandes consumidores de lays, pringles y drakis pandilla que pululan por el foro. ¡cada día vienen con un plan maestro! Que si laboratorios de armas quimicas muy peligrosos, que si se están desmantelando bases de la otan secretas, que si ahora hay que pagar el gas en rublos y eso una jugada magistral, que si lo de los gitanos robando tanques con un tractor es fake...son unas personas fascinantes, auténticos guardias de élite del Khan.
> 
> ...



Los *"tapayoguristas"* del 2008, son los *"putinas' boys"* del 2022. Alguno no ha tenido ni la poca vergüenza de crearse una nueva cuenta para hacer el gilipollas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.



*
LOL*

​
done in 30​148​366​61​







Q World rder
It’s coming Anons. Inching closer and closer. Everything about this has Q fingerprints all over it. Hwasong-(17). Flew 71 (<>17) minutes. Last test since 20(17). Laying on thick. Won’t be long. https://t.me/Aq701/13697
Hwasong (missile name) Gematria = 87 + 17 (number of missile type) = 104

Post 104 from 2017 (in article “first such launch since 2017)

Now is the time to pray.
We're operational.
God bless the United States of America.
Q

Intel Drop #104

Ties into the Done in 30 action we’ve seen.

LFG! Keep praying hard!
qalerts.app
Intel Drop #104
Now is the time to pray. We're operational. God bless the United States of America. Q
1.4K viewsItzaDEWsy, 14:38
__

_ 
_ 



​


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Teresa Ribera dinamitó la intención de bajar impuestos a la gasolina para no ayudar a coches contaminantes



Vale, que baje precios de tren, metro, electricidad y demás alternativas "sostenibles"


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy ha estado un amigo de madrugada ayudando con los ukros. Le dio el insomnio, la novia dormida a tope... Se bajó a la calle y fue al puesto de comida y bebida del albergue más cercano, dijo que podía ayudar 3 horas, así que le dieron un delantal y las gracias porque el personal voluntario necesita deacansar también, todo relevo es bienvenido.

Los ukros todos con aspecto de clase baja, media-baja, que es lo normal en Ucrania. Ropa usada de muchos días, síntoma de salir con lo puesto. Niños dormidos, algunos padres de familia que por el motivo que sea han conseguido salir con mujer y niños. Pocos jóvenes, alguna piba de 20-25 años sólo. Y la mayoría hablando en ruso, gente del Este de Ucrania de esos que supuestamente iban a salir con la banderita tricolor a aclamar a los libertadores turcochinos.

Todos muy amables y agradecidos, algunos intentando pagar u ofreciéndose a ayudar. Bueno, todos no; había dos gitanos con actitud falsa y sumisa pero de ayudar o pagar nada. Que puta escoria son y que cortos se quedaron los que ataban a las gitanas a un poste.

Ahí tenéis vivencias de primera línea, en un país indeterminado de Europa Central que aún recuerda a los rusos, y no para bien. Nadie recuerda a Rusia para bien.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Me intriga el desarrollo del ataque ruso a Slavutych, al oeste de Chernigov.







Hay una importante vía férrea (sin trenes los rusos están kaputt en días, por el tema de suministros), que las unidades rusas aisladas se ve que intentan controlar.
¿Es posible que quieran abrir una vía de entrada para intentar reforzar el fallido asalto a Chernigov?
¿Puede que por otra parte lo que intenten es buscar una vía de escape para esas fuerzas aisladas? Al este y por la forma de la línea se ve claramente que los defensores de la ciudad los han parado en seco.
Si renuncian a Chernigov renunciarían a todo el norte y la posibilidad de asaltar Kiev con unas mínimas opciones se evaporaría, al no haber podido enlazar las columnas atacantes.

No sé. ¿Esa vía la quieren para recibir refuerzos de Bielorrusia, para huir o para unirse a la bolsa del noroeste?








Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Noticias de Ucrania y del mundo




liveuamap.com


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Que capacidad tienen los rusos para ceñirse al plan: el plan decia que el 24/03/2022 por la mañana había que hundir un barco propio en un puerto del Azov, y lo han cumplido vaya si lo han cumplido.
La estrategia va "niquelada".


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Mar 2022)

Shoigu ya tiene un pie en la Lubianka, sino los dos y se ha conectado desde alli con un oficial del FSB apuntandole a la cabeza.

La putilla de la hija turcochina sera entregada a un batallon de chechenos para esparcimiento de la tropa.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Estoy anunciando sanciones adicionales a más de 400 élites rusas, legisladores y empresas de defensa en respuesta a la guerra de elección de Putin en Ucrania. Se benefician personalmente de las políticas del Kremlin y deberían compartir el dolor.

Entiendo que deben de ser de la DUMA


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Se esta empezando a hacer contraofensivas en todos los frentes


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pues si es así supone una bolsa importante de rusos en Brovary


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania tiene ahora más tanques que cuando empezó la guerra.









El ejército ucraniano tiene más tanques ahora que cuando comenzó la guerra. – Galaxia Militar


Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques -destruidos o capturados- desde que Rusia amplió su guerra contra el país a partir de la noche del 23 de febrero.Pero Ucrania ha capturado al menos 117 tanques rusos, según los analistas de inteligencia de fuente abierta que escudriñan fotos y vídeos en las...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Mar 2022)

Irpin ha sido liberada casi por completo, el ejército ucraniano sigue luchando por Bucha y Hostomel


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se esta empezando a hacer contraofensivas en todos los frentes



De seguir así la situación, significaría que a Rusia se le ha acabado la cuerda en esta guerra, lo cual la hace más peligrosa, porque intensificaría sus ataques a poblaciones civiles.


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

Empieza la reconquista, yo ya lo dije Europa prevalecerá una vez más y la horda del este morderá el polvo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ucrania tiene ahora más tanques que cuando empezó la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cosa es si la munición de t64 y su cañón de 125mm es compatible con t72.t80 y t90


----------



## favelados (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Yo esperaba la sorpresa en este lado Este antes que en el otro, ambos brazos pero sobre todo este era donde la logística rusa estaba más expuesta


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ucrania tiene ahora más tanques que cuando empezó la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hablan de 117 tanques capturados que los observadores han contado y verificado que el número puede ser mucho mayor..

ojito!!


----------



## Nicors (24 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La cosa es si la munición de t64 y su cañón de 125mm es compatible con t72.t80 y t90



Los aliados proveerán.


----------



## Limón (24 Mar 2022)

Seria interesante abrirle un nuevo frente a los rojos en Bielorrusia.
Evidentemente Putin cometería un genocidio a cara descubierta, ya le da todo igual, pero sería bueno que tuviese que distraer esfuerzos y estirar aún mas su logistica.
Lo mismo digo para las republicas perdidas del caucaso que yo no sé ni reconocer y donde hay cuentas pendientes con el Kremlin.


----------



## mapachën (24 Mar 2022)

Para que os descojoneis un poco:








Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poncio (24 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> hablan de 117 tanques capturados que los observadores han contado y verificado que el número puede ser mucho mayor..
> 
> ojito!!



Que, ¿ Hacemos una conjunta y le echamos una mano al Zar?









Military vehicles for sale | EXARMYVEHICLES.com


Exarmyvehicles.com - sale of military vehicles for private collectors. Tanks, APC, BMP and more for sale.




www.exarmyvehicles.com









__





Mortar - Catalogue - Tanks


Tanks - Search our frequently updated catalogue of military vehicles and equipment.




mortarinvestments.eu


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia acusa oficialmente a Soros y el hijo de Biden de financiar los biolabortorios con la supervisión del pentagono


Dos noticias; Joder, joder, joder, ¡¡era cierto!! Aves liberadas durante la investigación biológica en Ucrania capturadas en dos regiones de Rusia Fueron descubiertos en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh en 2021. Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica...




www.burbuja.info








ACUSACIONES DIRECTAS DE RUSIA A EL CABAL DEEP STATE DENTRO DE USA 

DE FINANCIAR LOS BIOLABORATORIOS EN UCRANIA 


43 minutes ago In resonse




Florentzia Q17 2/2

​

 
WEAPON IN A TEST TUBE. 
HOW THE UNITED STATES TURNED UKRAINE INTO A BIOLOGICAL TESTING GROUND​





Расследования - UkrLeaks


США планомерно разваливают систему здравоохранения и биологической безопасности Украины. Навязанная из Вашингтона медицинская реформа имени




ukr-leaks.org






- vraisemblablement, ils ont analysé l'épidémie d'anthrax à Yamal en 2016. Puis des cas de transmission de la maladie par les mouches et les taons ont été enregistrés ;

— l'envoi d'agents pathogènes d'Ukraine vers l'Europe peut créer un foyer d'instabilité épidémiologique à une plus grande échelle que le COVID-19 ;

— des documents confirment la tentative américaine de mener des tests sur l'armée ukrainienne : « Nous parlons du système de dépistage des produits pharmaceutiques Deep Drug qui n'ont pas passé la procédure d'autorisation aux États-Unis et au Canada » ;

- Selon le ministère chinois des Affaires étrangères, il y a 336 laboratoires sous contrôle américain dans 30 États hors juridiction nationale  ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*Lara Logan Shares*

*"WE WILL NOT BE DRAWN INTO A WIDER WAR BASED ON LIES/DECEPTION. enough is enough"

mockingbird media *

*‘Anonymous’ Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media’s False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]*






*Merrick Garland's bank account hacked?*

* Biden "in a panic", va perder miles de millones de sus chanchulos con
 Burisma 
(empresa que manda en Ucrania ) *













Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]


Merrick Garland's bank account hacked? Biden "in a panic, for he will lose billions through his Burisma deal."




www.redvoicemedia.com





“This is one of the best things I have seen in a long time – finally someone pushing back against these false narratives.
This demonstrates how serious the situation is – WE WILL NOT BE DRAWN INTO A WIDER WAR BASED ON LIES/DECEPTION. enough is enough.”​


The video starts off by making a reference to Operation Mockingbird, which was an old CIA-led program literally meant to recruit journalists to craft fake news stories and promote the preferred government narrative dating back to the 1950s.

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_
Forwarded from Alex Sheppard

Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative
Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]

Red Voice Media
Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]
Merrick Garland's bank account hacked? Biden "in a panic, for he will lose billions through his Burisma deal."​


----------



## Poncio (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tío está como un cencerro. Hay un vídeo de la explosión que se ve que ha salido volando el portalón de proa y dice que eso una manita de pintura y pista. Como están las cabezas.

Edito: se ve el fuego en la bodega a través del portalón abierto.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca he leído más de dos líneas suyas, hasta que me bloqueó. Pero esto es de coña, ¿ha visto cómo estaba el barco? Eso no se recupera y menos la munición. La leche que demagogo, cual comisario político nkvd.


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es de Spielberg?


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Cierto. Recuerdo haber leído en algún libro de autor inglés sobre la IIWW, que tenían a los soldados alemanes como cuadriculados y totalmente dependientes de órdenes jerarquizadas. Pero se encontraron con muy altos grados de independencia, donde a cada unidad se le daban órdenes y objetivos muy generales, pero la unidad es libre de intentar hacerlo como pueda. Y al final resultaba que los soldados ingleses eran mucho más cabezacuadradas que los alemanes.



Probanlemente Beevor o Haxtings.









Auftragstaktik - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Seria interesante abrirle un nuevo frente a los rojos en Bielorrusia.
> Evidentemente Putin cometería un genocidio a cara descubierta, ya le da todo igual, pero sería bueno que tuviese que distraer esfuerzos y estirar aún mas su logistica.
> Lo mismo digo para las republicas perdidas del caucaso que yo no sé ni reconocer y donde hay cuentas pendientes con el Kremlin.




A mí me parece más interesante cortar el corredor terrestre de Crimea con Putinia aprovechando la contraofensiva hacia Jersón y destruir ese bonito puente sobre el mar que ha costado más de 3000 millones de leuros.


Consigue varios objetivos tácticos con un solo movimiento = optimización de recursos


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## favelados (24 Mar 2022)

Hundir un barco para apagar un incendio?

Como no se le había ocurrido a nadie antes?


----------



## elena francis (24 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Esto es de Spielberg?



De Antoñita "La Fantástica "


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si éste es un vocero ruso, ahora entiendo mejor por qué les va como les va


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hundir un barco para apagar un incendio?
> 
> Como no se le había ocurrido a nadie antes?



El problema es que se mojan las galletas del desayuno y asi blandurrias de agua salada no molan

Aparte de eso, todo guay, se pasa el mocho por la cubierta y listo

Es todo parte del plan


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

DEcidle a Zukov que le comente a sus colegas que añadan este pequeño detalle a los barcos para que no se los hundan


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Hace una semana que los analistas del ejercito USA decian que los rusos estaban a punto de alcanzar el "culminating point"





__





Culminating point - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The culminating point in military strategy is the point at which a military force is no longer able to perform its operations.[1]

On the offensive, the culminating point marks the time when the attacking force can no longer continue its advance, because of supply problems, the opposing force, or the need for rest.[2] The task of the attacker is to complete its objectives before the culminating point is reached. The task of the defender on the other hand, is to bring the attacking force to its culminating point before its objectives are completed.[3]

The concept of a culminating point was formulated by the Prussian general and military theorist Carl von Clausewitz in his book On War published in 1832.



Por cierto que el Clausewitz ese ya decia en 1832 que habia que evitar a toda costa largas columnas de soldados, que atraian ataques en paralelo y no eran defensibles...


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se esta empezando a hacer contraofensivas en todos los frentes



esto lo estamos viendo ya desde hace un par de días

hay un giro en los acontecimientos, los rusos no avanzan, retroceden (al menos en parte)


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Hace una semana que los analistas del ejercito USA decian que los rusos estaban a punto de alcanzar el "culminating point"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estan llamando a levas los rusos


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

A mi éste no me.da pena, ni muchos otros, pero hay uno que sí me jode, porque es como tú dices. Te envían al gulag, solo porque les llevas la contraria.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> estan llamando a levas los rusos



Ya no es que mientan en la calidad de sus armas, ahora ya empiezo a sospechar sus números de soldados. ¿También se llevarán sus generalones las nóminas de sus soldados muertos?


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Este tío está como un cencerro. Hay un vídeo de la explosión que se ve que ha salido volando el portalón de proa y dice que eso una manita de pintura y pista. Como están las cabezas.
> 
> Edito: se ve el fuego en la bodega a través del portalón abierto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998011



yo empiezo a sospechar que ha sido una mala manipulación o un accidente

vamos, lo típico, te sientas a la puerta de casa y ves pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo

pero ahí se ha desatado un infierno de varios miles de grados, ha fundido todo el casco eso


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se esta empezando a hacer contraofensivas en todos los frentes



¡Buf!, verás cuando vea ese mapa el camarada Zhukov: del susto se nos va a atragantar con los doritos.


----------



## Irishmen (24 Mar 2022)

Cuantas rusitas jovenes desatendidas...........


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> estan llamando a levas los rusos



En teoria es ilegal que los soldados de reemplazo sirvan fuera de rusia, tienen que ser "profesionales"

En la practica les pondran el contrato delante y les haran firmar y listo


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¡Buf!, verás cuando vea ese mapa el camarada Zhukov: del susto se nos va a atragantar con los doritos.



@Zhukov ven a explicar este tema.


----------



## Plasteriano (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Los barcos tienen "grifos" para "autohundirlos"? 

Pues es una genial idea, hundir barcos para apagar los incendios que se declaren a bordo.

El tontiscal Chuskov ya ha perdido el poco contacto que le quedaba con la realidad.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:









No se hable más: hay que crear un club de fans del camarada Zhukov. Virgensantayadora: los efectos secundarios de estar casado con una rusa. BROOOOOOTAL


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

El papo maloliente de la charo de zukhov tiene que segregar droga canibal por lo menos, está completamente abducido


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Posiblemente sea esta la zona que han inundado los rusos


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frovtal análisis de nuestro comandante Truñov. Este genial estratega y hezperto militar del siglo XXI merece un hilo propio en el que podamos iluminarnos con sus brillantes hezplicaciones. 

"se provocó un incendio en cubierta y abrieron los grifos del fondo para autohundir el barco. Luego se reflota en un pis-pas"


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Mar 2022)

A mi Truñov tambien me ha bloqueado y eso que soy "proruso" pero no tan gilipollas como para no ver que la operacion Z es demencial, un plan preparado por subnormales ( o tios muy listos en Langley que conocen muy bien la psicologia de Putin y tienen infiltrado el mando ruso, sospecho que mas el FSB que el ejercito)..pero ya sabes que el camarada Zurullov es implacable si te desvias lo mas minimo de las consignas oficiales; Putin es un ajedrecista, USA esta acabada, el ejercito ruso es invencible, todo va segun el plan, etc...este te manda 20 años a Kolima con un click.


----------



## At4008 (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tío no es que sea ProRuso, sino que es gilipollas.


----------



## duncan (24 Mar 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Los barcos tienen "grifos" para "autohundirlos"?
> 
> Pues es una genial idea, hundir barcos para apagar los incendios que se declaren a bordo.
> 
> El tontiscal Chuskov ya ha perdido el poco contacto que le quedaba con la realidad.



Si, los tienen en caso de tener que abandonarun barco se abren y mientras la tripulaciónsale el barco se va al fondo, en cuanto a lo de inundar para apagar el fuego en vaso de que el incendio estuviera cerca de una santabarbara se inunda esta o el compartimento afectado. Se ve que el hombre anda un tanto perdido y mezclando churras y merinas para ir escapando


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Mar 2022)

¿Qué clase de barco es este?






Trovador dijo:


>



La puta torreta sale volando 50 metros en el aire.


----------



## Poncio (24 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo empiezo a sospechar que ha sido una mala manipulación o un accidente
> 
> vamos, lo típico, te sientas a la puerta de casa y ves pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo
> 
> pero ahí se ha desatado un infierno de varios miles de grados, ha fundido todo el casco eso



La imagen la he sacado de un vídeo que colgaron por aquí, antes de que pegue otro pedo bueno.



Si te fijas a la izquierda hay una columna de humo bastante densa que sale antes de las grúas. ¿ Punto de impacto de un misil? ¿ Mala manipulación de la carga y explosión por simpatía que llega hasta el barco? No lo se. Lo que si veo es que el barco está frito, seguramente ya posado en el fondo por como apunta la proa hacia arriba y quizá partido en dos, lo que puede hacer las labores de remoción un auténtico lío.


----------



## Mr. Frost (24 Mar 2022)

Busca las 7 diferencias:


----------



## asakopako (24 Mar 2022)

FTFY


----------



## podemita medio (24 Mar 2022)

Denis Karachevtsev de Kharkiv toca el violonchelo contra el telón de fondo de los edificios destrozados en el centro de la ciudad. De esta manera, apoya a los ciudadanos y en el futuro planea alentar a las personas a hacer contribuciones caritativas para la ayuda humanitaria y la reconstrucción de la ciudad.


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Mar 2022)

El video del barco con mas calidad que he visto de momento.






Dr Polux dijo:


> DEcidle a Zukov que le comente a sus colegas que añadan este pequeño detalle a los barcos para que no se los hundan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998017



Eso es para llevar equipaje fuera del tanque y poco mas, lo de que detiene Javelins es una trola de RT.


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> La imagen la he sacado de un vídeo que colgaron por aquí, antes de que pegue otro pedo bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Si te fijas a la izquierda hay una columna de humo bastante densa que sale antes de las grúas. ¿ Punto de impacto de un misil? ¿ Mala manipulación de la carga y explosión por simpatía que llega hasta el barco? No lo se. Lo que si veo es que el barco está frito, seguramente ya posado en el fondo por como apunta la proa hacia arriba y quizá partido en dos, lo que puede hacer las labores de remoción un auténtico lío.



nono, ahí no ha impactado nada

hay otro video desde el otro lado, no se ve nada impactando, solo los remolcadores, que son los primeros en pirarse

luego pega el petardazo bueno y ya salen los otros dos buques que no sé qué cojones hacían tan juntitos

pero ya ves que no salen indemnes, les ha reventado media cubierta a uno por lo menos, el otro tenía también incendio en la suya


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Se considera como barco hundido?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Ya me aburro de poner tanques capturados


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Este hilo se beneficiaría mucho de la participación de gente como @Cosmopolita @Sr. Pérez y @frangelico


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Vídeo donde se documentan los problemas que han tenido los rusos en cuanto a comunicaciones en las primeras horas de la invasión. Se centra en las operaciones en torno a Makariv. Comunicaciones no cifradas, ucranianos que se meten en las conversaciones a trolearles, blindado que dispara sin media palabra a un coche donde iban unos jubilados... El glorioso ejercito Dimitri de mierda en todo su esplendor:


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Seria interesante abrirle un nuevo frente a los rojos en Bielorrusia.
> Evidentemente Putin cometería un genocidio a cara descubierta, ya le da todo igual, pero sería bueno que tuviese que distraer esfuerzos y estirar aún mas su logistica.
> Lo mismo digo para las republicas perdidas del caucaso que yo no sé ni reconocer y donde hay cuentas pendientes con el Kremlin.



Mejor atraerse a Bielorrusia a la órbita de Visegrad


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Posiblemente sea esta la zona que han inundado los rusos



Que explique Zhukov cómo ha terminado el tanque ahí, de forma totalmente planeada por el ejército ruso con un fin estratégico genial que se verá en el futuro.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



¿Otra vez el cuento del fósforo y las químicas?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno Alemania dice que no piensa pagar en rublos el petroleo, les va a sentar mal a los follaputins


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Para que os descojoneis un poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo parece una cuenta parodia      



El último comunicado de la OTAN:









Statement by NATO Heads of State and Government (Brussels 2022)







www.nato.int






Azerbaiyán ha capturado un poblado armenio hoy, los rusos estarían negociando por allí:


----------



## percutor (24 Mar 2022)

Yo en su época , me atrajo y fascinó el episodio historico de la 2 GM , con sus aviones , tanques , barcos , ofensivas , largas batallas y nunca pensé que volvería a ver algo parecido .

Por otra parte , los rusos lo tienen muuuy chungo . Llevan 1 mes de campaña , poco descanso , hambre , frío y por el otro lado los ucros pueden garantizar que sus tropas puedan descansar adecuadamente y retornar a la lucha . En este sentido los números poco importan , pueden ser más determinantes 100 ucranianos bebidos , comidos , dormidos y calientes que 1000 rusos somnolientos y sin moral . 

Esto me recuerda al episodio de la guerra greco-turco 









Guerra greco-turca (1919-1922) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Un helicóptero ruso atacó las posiciones de sus propias tropas en un pueblo cerca de Kharkiv. Destruyó una gran cantidad de mano de obra y equipo enemigo, dijo Oleg Sinegubov, jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Kharkiv.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Nunca he leído más de dos líneas suyas, hasta que me bloqueó. Pero esto es de coña, ¿ha visto cómo estaba el barco? Eso no se recupera y menos la munición. La leche que demagogo, cual comisario político nkvd.



Eso mi "cuñao" con cinta americana, papel albal y un destornillador de estrella te lo arregla en un fin de semana.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Otra muestra de trato EXQUISITO a civiles. ZURULLOF nos lo puede explicar con detalle...


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> ¿Otra vez el cuento del fósforo y las químicas?



rusia ha usado bombas de fósforo en Siria en numerosas ocasiones si no recuerdo mal.

Edito: Y USA también anteriormente


----------



## Spieluhr (24 Mar 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Este tío no es que sea ProRuso, sino que es gilipollas.



En realidad está pidiendo ayuda, lo que pasa es que no lo estáis viendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> rusia ha usado bombas de fósforo en Siria en numerosas ocasiones si no recuerdo mal.



No, pero sí han usado munición de termita






Y su protegido, el doctor Assad, ha realizado ataques con armas químicas: Sarín y Cloro principalmente.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine informaron sobre la liberación de #Lukyanovka Como resultado de los combates en la región #Kyiv , alrededor de 40 #Russian invasores, 9 vehículos de combate de infantería y 2 tanques fueron destruidos y un tanque entró en servicio.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

informes desde fuera de Kiev, donde las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado a recuperar territorio y cercar a los rusos | 
@newlinesmag


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios georgianos en Irpin


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> rusia ha usado bombas de fósforo en Siria en numerosas ocasiones si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> Edito: Y USA también anteriormente



E Israel, y otros. Es eso, el cuento de las líneas rojas que no se han de cruzar, etc


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Festival del humor ...

El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov ha afirmado que el envío de Eslovaquia de su sistema de defensa aérea #S300 a #Ukraine sería una violación de un acuerdo de 1990 entre Checoslovaquia y la Unión Soviética. Eslovaquia aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor ...
> 
> El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov ha afirmado que el envío de Eslovaquia de su sistema de defensa aérea #S300 a #Ukraine sería una violación de un acuerdo de 1990 entre Checoslovaquia y la Unión Soviética. Eslovaquia aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.



Checoslovaquia y la URSS no existen, lo siento


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Voluntarios georgianos en Irpin



Grandes los georgianos. Deberían ahora atacar Abjasia.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Mar 2022)

si los rusos tuvieran al mando de su estado mayor a von manstein ya estarian en la frontera de polonia


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (24 Mar 2022)

En relación a los nombres "ilustres" que apoyan la "operación especial" en Ucrania, he comentado que no se si cobran del Kremlin, creo que muchos de ellos se dejan arrastrar por ser anti NWO y anti globalización y se suben al carro de Putin, pero en este tema patinan. Pero acabo de ver parte de un vídeo de Ruben Gisbert y Javier Villamor, y me cuesta mucho pensar que este tipo no cobre o tenga fuertes intereses con Rusia. ¿cómo se puede decir? : "En absoluto esa operación rusa es un fracaso militar, en absoluto, se podría decir que es prácticamente perfecta, obviamente siempre hay bajas, diseñada al milímetro" min 27:30 . ¿Qué te han puesto en el colacao Villamor? ¿no tienes sentido de la vergüenza y la dignidad?... acojonante soltar eso a un mes de la "entrada triunfal en Ucrania". Mira que es un tipo que otras veces le he escuchado y estaba de acuerdo en sus planteamientos, pero en este patina cosa mala y me hace sospechar que algo no confesable hay detrás.

ESPAÑA CEDE el SAHARA a MARRUECOS con JAVIER VILLAMOR - YouTube


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

Según este tuit, 12 Rosgvardia fueron ejecutados despedidos por negarse a acudir a Ucrania alegando que sus funciones se circunscribían solamente al territorio ruso:



(corregido por cortesía de @keylargof )


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Checoslovaquia y la URSS no existen, lo siento



Ahora es cuando se pone el vídeo de Los Simpsons de "_Eso es lo que queríamos que creyeran jajajaja_".
Pero en serio, pueden invocar la Sucesión de Estados para reivindicar el cumplimiento de un Tratado.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Mar 2022)

Es imposible la cifra de muertos y heridos rusos, no con estos medios


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Según este tuit, 12 Rosgvardia fueron ejecutados por negarse a acudir a Ucrania alegando que sus funciones se circunscribían solamente al territorio ruso:



To be fired es ser despedido


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor ...
> 
> El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov ha afirmado que el envío de Eslovaquia de su sistema de defensa aérea #S300 a #Ukraine sería una violación de un acuerdo de 1990 entre Checoslovaquia y la Unión Soviética. Eslovaquia aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.





Ni existe uno
Ni existe otro


Oiga que esta violando el acuerdo entre la sereneisima republica de Venecia y la mancomunidad polaco lituana

Vayase a la mierda


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Segun Oryx
Ucrania ha capturado unos 118 tanques y salvo dos t 64 todo distintas variedades de t 72, t 80 y hasta 7 t90
Y Ucrania ha perdido 78 tanques casi todos T64.
En teoría el numero y la calidad de lo capturado mejora a lo perdido, pero cogido con pinzas:
No todo lo capturado esta listo para usar y mucho se tendrá que usar para canibalizar para otros tanques, y luego los T90 no creo que sean "usables" por los ucranianos (ni piezas ni probablemente munición).

Desde de luego lo capturado por los rusos unos 38 T64 no creo que los rusos lo usen tienen mejores tanques de sobra.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Esto es como lo de Georgia el que siguió ese conflicto mediante los mass mierda, todos los días Georgia ganaba a Rusia es más parecía que de un momento a otro Rusia se iba a rendir que pasó realmente que de un día para otro Georgia se rendió, cuando supuestamente iba ganando de calle. Si al ejército Ucraniano le mandan camiones de armamento al ejército de rusia en Ucrania llegan trenes de armamento de continuo. La cosa va despacio porque eso es una guerra en un país con un tamaño más grande que España y porque los rusos no tienen prisa, porque los cercos van a su ritmo. Si os dais cuenta este foro está llenos de subnormales proOTAN que siguen la guerra a través de twitter, han sacado vídeos de militares profesionales y todos dicen que Ucrania no tiene ninguna capacidad de combate y que Rusia va bien.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se pone el vídeo de Los Simpsons de "_Eso es lo que queríamos que creyeran jajajaja_".
> Pero en serio, pueden invocar la Sucesión de Estados para reivindicar el cumplimiento de un Tratado.



Pedir cumplimiento de Tratados cuando estás invadiendo al país que cedió su arsenal nuclear a cambio de respeto a su integridad territorial....


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es imposible la cifra de muertos y heridos rusos, no con estos medios





Tienen pata de elefante?
Colorines?


----------



## gargamelix (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ni existe uno
> Ni existe otro
> 
> 
> ...



En derecho internacional existe el concepto de "sucesión de Estados", pero vaya, que aquí ya todos se han fuckado todos los acuerdos 20 veces.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Georgia el que siguió ese conflicto mediante los mass mierda, todos los días Georgia ganaba a Rusia es más parecía que de un momento a otro Rusia se iba a rendir que pasó realmente que de un día para otro Georgia se rendió, cuando supuestamente iba ganando de calle. Si al ejército Ucraniano le mandan camiones de armamento al ejército de rusia en Ucrania llegan trenes de armamento de continuo. La cosa va despacio porque eso es una guerra en un país con un tamaño más grande que España y porque los rusos no tienen prisa, porque los cercos van a su ritmo. Si os dais cuenta este foro está llenos de subnormales proOTAN que siguen la guerra a través de twitter, han sacado vídeos de militares profesionales y todos dicen que Ucrania no tiene ninguna capacidad de combate y que Rusia va bien.



Señores en pie, tenemos aquí a un tipo de esos a los que no engaña nadie. El no es ningún borrego y se informa por fuentes a las que sólo los elegidos como él tienen acceso.


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> To be fired es ser despedido



cierto, cagada mía buscando el tremendismo, lo arreglo inmediatamente. Gracias


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es imposible la cifra de muertos y heridos rusos, no con estos medios





No es que sean mas viejos que los soldados

Es que son de cuando sus padres iban a primaria


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En derecho internacional existe el concepto de "sucesión de Estados", pero vaya, que aquí ya todos se han fuckado todos los acuerdos 20 veces.




En tal caso seria Chequia no Eslovaquia que era la hermana tonta de la union


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Señores en pie, tenemos aquí a un tipo de esos a los que no engaña nadie. El no es ningún borrego y se informa por fuentes a las que sólo los elegidos como él tienen acceso.



Que tonto eres, se han puesto vídeos de militares, generales hasta de la OTAN y todos dicen que Ucrania tiene perdida la guerra desde el primer día, y que Rusia lo está haciendo muy bien. Pero vamos las fuente proOTAN twitters de mierda la mayoría hasta falsificados y no hay nada más.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se pone el vídeo de Los Simpsons de "_Eso es lo que queríamos que creyeran jajajaja_".
> Pero en serio, pueden invocar la Sucesión de Estados para reivindicar el cumplimiento de un Tratado.



El de respetar la integridad de Ucrania como quedó?


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Guerra de Georgia Rusia lo está haciendo muy mal, así día tras día, Georgia está ganando a Rusia, estuvo ganando Georgia a Rusia hasta el útlimo día luego un día nos enteramos que Georgia se había rendido cuando toda la guerra iba ganando de calle. Rusia si quiere manda toda Ucrania a la edad de piedra sin usar nucleares.


----------



## gargamelix (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En tal caso seria Chequia no Eslovaquia que era la hermana tonta de la union



Pues en realidad sí podían hacerlo como dices si formalmente Eslovaquia se hubiera independizado y Chequia se hubiera declarado Estado sucesor de Checoslovaquia, pero creo que se repartieron las obligaciones.

En cualquier caso es lo que dice el forero keylargof más arriba, Rusia ha incumplido los suyos con Ucrania rotundamente. No es que tiene mucha autoridad para pedir cumplimientos ahora mismo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Georgia el que siguió ese conflicto mediante los mass mierda, todos los días Georgia ganaba a Rusia es más parecía que de un momento a otro Rusia se iba a rendir que pasó realmente que de un día para otro Georgia se rendió, cuando supuestamente iba ganando de calle. Si al ejército Ucraniano le mandan camiones de armamento al ejército de rusia en Ucrania llegan trenes de armamento de continuo. La cosa va despacio porque eso es una guerra en un país con un tamaño más grande que España y porque los rusos no tienen prisa, porque los cercos van a su ritmo. Si os dais cuenta este foro está llenos de subnormales proOTAN que siguen la guerra a través de twitter, han sacado vídeos de militares profesionales y todos dicen que Ucrania no tiene ninguna capacidad de combate y que Rusia va bien.



un ruso y un ucraniano pueden valer los mismo, pero el armamento ruso no vale lo mismo que el occidental. Cuanto mas despacio vayan mas bajas tendran porque es mas facil defender que atacar.


----------



## Ungaunga (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Según este tuit, 12 Rosgvardia fueron ejecutados despedidos por negarse a acudir a Ucrania alegando que sus funciones se circunscribían solamente al territorio ruso:
> 
> 
> 
> (corregido por cortesía de @keylargof )



Por suerte para ellos fire en este contexto es despedido.

Edito y añado: entre que he citado y redactado el mensaje ya lo has corregido.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se pone el vídeo de Los Simpsons de "_Eso es lo que queríamos que creyeran jajajaja_".
> Pero en serio, pueden invocar la Sucesión de Estados para reivindicar el cumplimiento de un Tratado.



La URSS no se si existe o no, pero Checoslovaquia te aseguro que no. Anda que no me ha tocado ir a Bratislava por curro.


----------



## moncton (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor ...
> 
> El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov ha afirmado que el envío de Eslovaquia de su sistema de defensa aérea #S300 a #Ukraine sería una violación de un acuerdo de 1990 entre Checoslovaquia y la Unión Soviética. Eslovaquia aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.



Habria que recordarle al Lavrov ese los acuerdos Ucrania-Federacion rusa sobre desarme nuclear e integridad terrirorial...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Cuatro helicópteros K-52 rusos derribados de una tacada.


@MrDeeds1111 




45 minutes ago


 << Triple shock: "destruction" of 4 Ka-52 helicopters showed the 
Armed Forces of Ukraine >>




https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/zfnojikQ6LJBQJ6pPdC5_24_dd26bc471557f2cc96f822d230bd90d3_video_original.mp4

















Mr. Deeds


Triple shock: "destruction" of 4 Ka-52 helicopters showed the Armed Forces of Ukraine Not the media and bloggers, as we wrote earlier, but specifically the Arme




anonup.com





*¿ OTRA VEZ? DANDOLE A LOS DORITOS Y LA COCA COLA ?*


Not the media and bloggers, as we wrote earlier, but specifically the Armed Forces of Ukraine showed a recording of a

* computer game led by Deputy Defense Minister Anna Malyar,*
who used to be an expert in the "Battle of Psychics"





Shariy: "So, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine has officially posted footage from the game Arma3 as confirmation of the masterful work of air defense in the Kherson region. 

This is some kind of new stage ().

This funny fake was launched under the wise leadership of Deputy Defense Minister Hanna Malyar.
 
  


​


----------



## Indignado (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor ...
> 
> El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov ha afirmado que el envío de Eslovaquia de su sistema de defensa aérea #S300 a #Ukraine sería una violación de un acuerdo de 1990 entre Checoslovaquia y la Unión Soviética. Eslovaquia aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.



No se si nos toman por tontos o son unos cachondos ...

El Kremlin dice que su ministro de Defensa está desaparecido de los medios porque “tiene muchas preocupaciones”


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

En Oryx tienen más de 150 entradas rusas por procesar y 5 ucranianas. Se les acumula el trabajo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

LO !

OTRA VEZ EL ARMA 3

DORITEROS EN SU MUNDO

EN EL MUNDO DEL GAMING LA PALIZA ESTA SIENDO DE AUPA

EN LA REALIDAC YA ES OTRA HISTORIA



*BOOM*
*APUNTA OTROS 3 HELICOPTEROS Y COMPARTE *



​


----------



## Manoliko (24 Mar 2022)

Delenda est Rabat


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Que tonto eres, se han puesto vídeos de militares, generales hasta de la OTAN y todos dicen que Ucrania tiene perdida la guerra desde el primer día, y que Rusia lo está haciendo muy bien. Pero vamos las fuente proOTAN twitters de mierda la mayoría hasta falsificados y no hay nada más.



Yo no sé qué militares de la OTAN escucharás y leerás tú, pero yo no he visto a ningún militar norteamericano o británico que haya dicho que Rusia tiene esto ganado y menos aun desde el primer día. A los únicos a los que he escuchado eso es a nuestros gloriosos oficiales Paco de mierda con su dilatada experiencia en infinidad de conflictos.

*Ben Hodges *is a retired United States Army officer who served as commanding general, United States Army Europe. He is currently the Pershing Chair in Strategic Studies at the Center for European Policy Analysis.

Le han hecho varias entrevistas y en ellas ha dicho directamente que Rusia no va a ganar esta guerra, entre otras cosas porque Rusia no va a ser capaz ni siquiera de cercar Kiev. Minuto 12:26:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora entiendo como los ucranianos dan tantas bajas rusas, materiales y humanas.



Todo el estado mayor ucraniano se pone sus 7 horitas a full jugando al arma 3, y cuando terminan, cada uno da sus datos: "hoy 3 mig29", "pues yo toda una compañía", "5 BMP y 3 T-72".

Lo suman todo y hacen una gráfica así:


De los 124 helicópteros, 4 vienen de ese video. Os pensáis que es broma, pero no lo es.

​


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> un ruso y un ucraniano pueden valer los mismo, pero el armamento ruso no vale lo mismo que el occidental. Cuanto mas despacio vayan mas bajas tendran porque es mas facil defender que atacar.



Pero vamos a ver Ucrania ha puesto el 100% de su fuerza rusia ni el 10% y todavía seguís con lo mismo. Rusia sabe perfectamente como manejar los tiempos y si tiene que destruir o dejar como Jersón. Pero vamos porque haya una decena de subnormales proOTAN que no tienen ni puta idea de nada poniendo twitts falsos y abriendo hilos continuamente no les hace más creíbles. Recordad lo de Georgia hasta el último día los mass mierda decían que Georgia iba ganando de calle.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En derecho internacional existe el concepto de "sucesión de Estados", pero vaya, que aquí ya todos se han fuckado todos los acuerdos 20 veces.



Da igual, aunque lo expliques va a dar lo mismo, créeme.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Guerra de Georgia Rusia lo está haciendo muy mal, así día tras día, Georgia está ganando a Rusia, estuvo ganando Georgia a Rusia hasta el útlimo día luego un día nos enteramos que Georgia se había rendido cuando toda la guerra iba ganando de calle. Rusia si quiere manda toda Ucrania a la edad de piedra sin usar nucleares.



Me estas comparando Georgia con Ucrania, no solo son diferentes en terminos de tamaño como de volumen de ejercito y calidad. aunque a Georgia se le ayudo en cierta manera, no en la forma en el que se esta haciendo a Ucrania y se hará ya sea en armamento, logistica como inteligencia.

Por otro lado minusvalorais al Ejercito Ucraniano, te recuerdo que desde el 2014 el ejercito ucraniano ha sido entrenado/cooperado por OTAN / UE y ha estado en muchas de las misiones ONU cogiendo y adoptando muchas disciplinas y doctrinas

Estamos viendo dos doctrinas diferentes en esta guerra... doctrinas OTAN contra doctrinas sovieticas de hace 70 años. Los resultados estan ahi.

Resistira Rusia la perdida de 500-1000 hombres todos los dias?? lo veremos ..... Por de pronto tienen ya unidades inoperativas como las aerotranportadas, los marines, etc, es decir de las mejores y complicadas de reponer.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Joder es que me imagino a unos ruskis intentando robarle las gallinas a un paisano de La Felguera y es que me descojono: vaya escopetazos que les iban a caer.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> La URSS no se si existe o no, pero Checoslovaquia te aseguro que no. Anda que no me ha tocado ir a Bratislava por curro.



Tampoco existe el III Reich, y Alemania Federal ha estado pagando pensiones a excombatientes de media Europa hasta ayer.
A ver si nos centramos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no sé qué militares de la OTAN escucharás y leerás tú, pero yo no he visto a ningún militar norteamericano o británico que haya dicho que Rusia tiene esto ganado y menos aun desde el primer día. A los únicos a los que he escuchado eso es a nuestros gloriosos oficiales Paco de mierda con su dilatada experiencia en infinidad de conflictos.
> 
> *Ben Hodges *is a retired United States Army officer who served as commanding general, United States Army Europe. He is currently the Pershing Chair in Strategic Studies at the Center for European Policy Analysis.
> 
> Le han hecho varias entrevistas y en ellas ha dicho directamente que Rusia no va a ganar esta guerra, entre otras cosas porque Rusia no va a ser capaz ni siquiera de cercar Kiev. Minuto 12:26:



Los follaputis no paran de poner las intervenciones de Douglas Macgregor en la Fox, es un Colonel conocido por ser muy pro-Putin: Douglas Macgregor - Wikipedia


Por las webs de propaganda rusas están que no callan con él:









 What "Putin wing" ex-Colonel Douglas Macgregor has said about Ukraine war


The Fox News regular has come under bipartisan fire for calling Volodymyr Zelensky a corrupt "puppet" who should surrender.




www.newsweek.com












Douglas Macgregor, coronel del ejército de EE.UU : "Putin lleva 15 años advirtiendo a la OTAN".


Veterano de la Guerra del Golfo, Macgregor es el autor de “Breaking the Phalanx”, un texto que propone la reforma del ejército estadounidense y que interesó al entonces Secretario de Defensa, Donald Rumsfeld, en otoño de 2001.




www.geopolitica.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuentes, incluidos los muchachos en el terreno, dicen que la ciudad de Lukyankovka en el Óblast de Kiev ha sido recuperada de los rusos. Esto significa que las fuerzas ucranianas han avanzado entre 10 y 13 km a lo largo de la carretera clave H-07 que corre hacia el este hasta Sumy.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Este pueblo ha estado ocupado por los rusos durante un mes, aterrorizaron a la gente y les quitaron la comida. Hoy entramos, sacamos 7 tanques e innumerables rusos liberando asi a esta gente


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se pone el vídeo de Los Simpsons de "_Eso es lo que queríamos que creyeran jajajaja_".
> Pero en serio, pueden invocar la Sucesión de Estados para reivindicar el cumplimiento de un Tratado.



Entonces que cumplan otros tratados, que ése no es el único


----------



## terro6666 (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Ucrania ha puesto el 100% de su fuerza rusia ni el 10% y todavía seguís con lo mismo. Rusia sabe perfectamente como manejar los tiempos y si tiene que destruir o dejar como Jersón. Pero vamos porque haya una decena de subnormales proOTAN que no tienen ni puta idea de nada poniendo twitts falsos y abriendo hilos continuamente no les hace más creíbles. Recordad lo de Georgia hasta el último día los mass mierda decían que Georgia iba ganando de calle.



No, Rusia no a puesto el 10% a puesto como mínimo el 30% y si contamos lo 100% operativo, ha mentido el 70 u el 80%


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*ORANGE ARCHI *​


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Entonces que cumplan otros tratados, que ése no es el único



Pues que los cumplan.
Yo ya he hecho mi puntualización, que era lo procedente.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los follaputis no paran de poner las intervenciones de Douglas Macgregor en la Fox, es un Colonel conocido por ser muy pro-Putin: Douglas Macgregor - Wikipedia



Los únicos militares a los que he visto decir que Rusia ya tiene ganada desde el primer día la guerra fueron esta putina norteamericana y otra putina suiza sobre la que hay un hilo abierto por ahí. Bueno, estos dos y luego los militares españoles, pero es que esos ya son para darles de comer aparte.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

ORANGE HAMMER US NAVY





​


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Premio darwin al conductor del tanque, a quien s ele ocurre pasar por ese puente, región de Poltava. Rusos y sus rusadas


----------



## asakopako (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver que troll de guardia nos toca esta semana, qué emoción!



Se lo deben estar jugando a los chinos. Aunque de momento han mandado al cerdito valiente.

Me da que no anda lejos de este mensaje el próximo troll.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues que los cumplan.
> Yo ya he hecho mi puntualización, que era lo procedente.



Cuando se invoca un tratado y nos olvidamos de otros, -porque no pensamos cumplirlos- la legitimidad de todos ha dejado de existir.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Ucrania ha puesto el 100% de su fuerza rusia ni el 10% y todavía seguís con lo mismo. Rusia sabe perfectamente como manejar los tiempos y si tiene que destruir o dejar como Jersón. Pero vamos porque haya una decena de subnormales proOTAN que no tienen ni puta idea de nada poniendo twitts falsos y abriendo hilos continuamente no les hace más creíbles. Recordad lo de Georgia hasta el último día los mass mierda decían que Georgia iba ganando de calle.



no ha puesto exactamente el 10%, lo que le queda es un 10% de camiones disponibles.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No se si nos toman por tontos o son unos cachondos ...
> 
> El Kremlin dice que su ministro de Defensa está desaparecido de los medios porque “tiene muchas preocupaciones”



Pronto estará "desaparecido" sin más, al estilo local.


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Premio darwin al conductor del tanque, a quien s ele ocurre pasar por ese puente, región de Poltava. Rusos y sus rusadas



Según la doctrina Truñov fue un autohundimiento táctico abriendo los grifos. Después se reflota en un pis-pas y a funcionar.


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Georgia el que siguió ese conflicto mediante los mass mierda, todos los días Georgia ganaba a Rusia es más parecía que de un momento a otro Rusia se iba a rendir que pasó realmente que de un día para otro Georgia se rendió, cuando supuestamente iba ganando de calle. Si al ejército Ucraniano le mandan camiones de armamento al ejército de rusia en Ucrania llegan trenes de armamento de continuo. La cosa va despacio porque eso es una guerra en un país con un tamaño más grande que España y porque los rusos no tienen prisa, porque los cercos van a su ritmo. Si os dais cuenta este foro está llenos de subnormales proOTAN que siguen la guerra a través de twitter, han sacado vídeos de militares profesionales y todos dicen que Ucrania no tiene ninguna capacidad de combate y que Rusia va bien.



Este texto parece que lo hayas sacado usando un teclado predictivo de lo que diría un bot ruso  

Te han faltado los misiles hipersónicos


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Según la doctrina Truñov fue un autohundimiento táctico abriendo los grifos. Después se reflota en un pis-pas y a funcionar.



O quizá es un nuevo, secreto y avanzado modelo anfibio del que nosotros, pobre catetos celtíberos, no sabemos nada.


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Premio darwin al conductor del tanque, a quien s ele ocurre pasar por ese puente, región de Poltava. Rusos y sus rusadas



Y eso a que los tanques rusos se les puede adaptar desde hace decenios equipos de vadeo (en su caso bastante mierder en comparación con los occidentales por mucho que dijeran cubenezolanos)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los únicos militares a los que he visto decir que Rusia ya tiene ganada desde el primer día la guerra fueron esta putina norteamericana y otra putina suiza sobre la que hay un hilo abierto por ahí. Bueno, estos dos y luego los militares españoles, pero es que esos ya son para darles de comer aparte.



Una nota: de los militares españoles que suelen decir cosas así en público, la mayoría están en la reserva o retirados.

Algo me dice que hay mogollón de oficiales incompetentes en nuestro ejército.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Ucrania ha puesto el 100% de su fuerza rusia ni el 10% y todavía seguís con lo mismo. Rusia sabe perfectamente como manejar los tiempos y si tiene que destruir o dejar como Jersón. Pero vamos porque haya una decena de subnormales proOTAN que no tienen ni puta idea de nada poniendo twitts falsos y abriendo hilos continuamente no les hace más creíbles. Recordad lo de Georgia hasta el último día los mass mierda decían que Georgia iba ganando de calle.




EEUU no puso el 100% de su esfuerzo posible en Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán. Perdió igualmente, el rasero aquí es cuánto puedes poner sin consecuencias negativas. Ya veremos cuál es el límite ruso.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y eso a que los tanques rusos se les puede adaptar desde hace decenios equipos de vadeo (en su caso bastante mierder en comparación con los occidentales por mucho que dijeran cubenezolanos)



si pero viendo como saltan las torretas ya te digo que no son estancas ni las trampillas con gomas, puede que sea una picina por dentro si intentas vadear una charca.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este pueblo ha estado ocupado por los rusos durante un mes, aterrorizaron a la gente y les quitaron la comida. Hoy entramos, sacamos 7 tanques e innumerables rusos liberando asi a esta gente



He leido que son voluntarios norteamericanos


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este pueblo ha estado ocupado por los rusos durante un mes, aterrorizaron a la gente y les quitaron la comida. Hoy entramos, sacamos 7 tanques e innumerables rusos liberando asi a esta gente



Perfecto inglés con acento americano...


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Joder es que me imagino a unos ruskis intentando robarle las gallinas a un paisano de La Felguera y es que me descojono: vaya escopetazos que les iban a caer.



Buah... "No me pises el bancaaaal. QUE NO ME PISES EL BANCAAAAAAL. Patrocinio! Trae la ejcopeta, que no entiendo lo que dice el pataliebre este!"


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este pueblo ha estado ocupado por los rusos durante un mes, aterrorizaron a la gente y les quitaron la comida. Hoy entramos, sacamos 7 tanques e innumerables rusos liberando asi a esta gente



Primera vez que veo a un americano sobre el terreno. Se le nota por el acento y porque lleva 3 cámaras en el casco . Tambien suelta un welcome to america.


----------



## LurkerIII (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> EEUU no puso el 100% de su esfuerzo posible en Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán. Perdió igualmente, el rasero aquí es cuánto puedes poner sin consecuencias negativas. Ya veremos cuál es el límite ruso.



Además, el problema ruso no está siendo su poderío, sino su nula logística y su muy mala estrategia. Lo mires como lo mires, si los tanques de 5 millones de € se te quedan sin gasolina, y te los revientan con un aparato que cuesta 20.000€, el problema no es el número de tanques sobre el terreno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Además, el problema ruso no está siendo su poderío, sino su nula logística y su muy mala estrategia. Lo mires como lo mires, si los tanques de 5 millones de € se te quedan sin gasolina, y te los revientan con un aparato que cuesta 20.000€, el problema no es el número de tanques sobre el terreno.



aparte de las tripulaciones,mecanicos,repuestos,,etc


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pronto estará "desaparecido" sin más, al estilo local.




dimitri pavlov, jefe del grupo de ejercitos sovieticos que cubrian la frontera de la polonia rusa con la alemana 








Después de que sus fuerzas fueron sorprendidas y gravemente derrotadas en la Batalla de Bialystok-Minsk fue acusado de incompetencia militar, y luego ejecutado ese mismo año. No obstante, tras la muerte de Stalin, sería exonerado (o _rehabilitado_ en el lenguaje soviético) en 1956


Covaleda dijo:


> Pronto estará "desaparecido" sin más, al estilo local.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

‼¡Las tropas de Rusia y la RPD liberaron el distrito de la orilla izquierda de Mariupol!

Ramzan Kadyrov: Nuestros combatientes limpiaron de pandillas todo el distrito Livoberezhny de Mariupol, ubicado en la parte este de la ciudad y separado del resto por la zona industrial de Azovstal. Los soldados izaron una bandera sobre el último edificio de la Fiscalía del distrito de Levoberezhny, me dijo mi querido HERMANO Sultan Rashaev.

Así, los guardias despejaron por completo las zonas residenciales de la zona este de la ciudad, donde viven más de 100 mil personas. Los últimos remanentes inacabados del grupo de bandidos, que anteriormente operaban en la región de la Margen Izquierda, sufrieron pérdidas y huyeron hacia el oeste.

Ahora los guardias están lanzando sus fuerzas para limpiar otras áreas residenciales de Mariupol de los nacionalistas de Azov".


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Un IFV BMP-2 ruso fue destruido por el ejército ucraniano. La torreta voló debido a la explosión interna de munición.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se esta empezando a hacer contraofensivas en todos los frentes



Acojonante, creo que a parte de valor, tiene que ser una mezcla de sentimientos para tener el aguante y los huevos de querer defender tu casa. La unica explicación que le doy es que saben lo que les pasa si pierden y lo que les viene encima. 
Me imagino que algo radical, una servidumbre y esclavismo a un sistema que odian hasta la medula. Supongo que sería algo asi como que a nosotros nos invadiera marruecos con una superioridad aplastante y tuvieramos que elegir entre rendirnos y .... someternos al Islam, cambiar de vida radicalmente, nuestras mujeres, hijas.... Que hasta el más pacifista se levantaria en armas contra eso.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Nunca he leído más de dos líneas suyas, hasta que me bloqueó. Pero esto es de coña, ¿ha visto cómo estaba el barco? Eso no se recupera y menos la munición. La leche que demagogo, cual comisario político nkvd.



Aplica lo del ....miente.... que algo queda...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Además, el problema ruso no está siendo su poderío, sino su nula logística y su muy mala estrategia. Lo mires como lo mires, si los tanques de 5 millones de € se te quedan sin gasolina, y te los revientan con un aparato que cuesta 20.000€, el problema no es el número de tanques sobre el terreno.



Creo que es la clave eso, la gente se imagina una guerra como si fuese el ajedrez; ponemos todas las piezas en el tablero y nos enfrentamos.

La realidad es otra, y la logística es lo más importante.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Encima hay que cuidar a los heridos rusos ....


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Encima hay que cuidar a los heridos rusos ....



Dois completa de morfina para que no sufra.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> estan llamando a levas los rusos



Y algunos en el foro más de una vez diciendo.... .yo a la guerra si hay, no voy. Que pelee su madre etc etc

A LA GUERRA NO VAS ALMA DE CANTARO...... TE LLEVAN


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dois completa de morfina para que no sufra.





Dr Polux dijo:


> Encima hay que cuidar a los heridos rusos ....



Según Zurullov, dos tiritas y ya esta recuperado.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Encima hay que cuidar a los heridos rusos ....



me dan mucha pena esos chavales, se estan muriendo para que hagan negocio los corruptos amigos de putin y los vendedores de armas usanos, y luego diran que fue un patriota y no se que mierdas mas, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Satori (24 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hundir un barco para apagar un incendio?
> 
> Como no se le había ocurrido a nadie antes?



Pues un tío mío lo tuvo que hacer hace bastantes años. Se incendió el barco de al lado de su pantalán por fallo eléctrico y tuvo que abrir las válvulas de fondo cuando las llamas se acercaron al depósito de gasolina.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Derroición a la artillería rusa. Me decían por el otro hilo que Rusia no había desplegado artillería de este estilo, sino que era todo autopropulsado y que este tipo de imágenes son fakes ucranianos :




El Doctor Cum Fraude parece que se reunió con Dzaferovic y Erdogan hoy:





El desaparecido Shoygu habría hablado con su homólogo armenio hoy:


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

No se si es Ucro-Invent pero mola



El barco fantasma Vladimir De Mierda TM


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

 


0:12 

 



0:00 

 


0:09 



_*‼*_Monstrous explosion in Kyiv

According to reports, the oil depot was destroyed.


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Acojonante, creo que a parte de valor, tiene que ser una mezcla de sentimientos para tener el aguante y los huevos de querer defender tu casa. La unica explicación que le doy es que saben lo que les pasa si pierden y lo que les viene encima.
> Me imagino que algo radical, una servidumbre y esclavismo a un sistema que odian hasta la medula. Supongo que sería algo asi como que a nosotros nos invadiera marruecos con una superioridad aplastante y tuvieramos que elegir entre rendirnos y .... someternos al Islam, cambiar de vida radicalmente, nuestras mujeres, hijas.... Que hasta el más pacifista se levantaria en armas contra eso.



Solo tienes que mirar a 50 o 60 años atrás. Pues significaría estar atrapado, ser un jodido paria, ser parasitado, no poder confiar ni en el tato porque todo dios es un espía. Y encima puteao pero contento, porque como pongas mala cara te mandan a Yakutsk de vacaciones pagadas a -50º. Un infierno.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

MAs videos d elos norteamericanos Y como dice en el video, se deduce que tienen NLAWS y Javelin para dar y regalar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*LOS BIOLABS DE HUNTER BIDEN *














EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Bio Firm Partnered With Ukrainian Researchers ‘Isolating Deadly Pathogens’ Using Funds From Obama's Defense Department.


An investment firm directed by Hunter Biden was a lead financial backer of a pandemic tracking and response firm that collaborated on identifying and isolating deadly pathogens in Ukrainian laboratories, receiving funds from the Obama administration's Department of Defense to do so, The National...




thenationalpulse.com


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Son unos cuantos eh?


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si pero viendo como saltan las torretas ya te digo que no son estancas ni las trampillas con gomas, puede que sea una picina por dentro si intentas vadear una charca.



En teoría deberían serlo (la doctrina soviética contaba con apoyarse en la guerra química por ejemplo, lastima de no tener escaneada una foto de un MiG-21 rociando en unas maniobras) por lo que sellar los blindados contra la guerra NBQ era prioritario y relativamente sencillo. Además que el vadeo de ríos con esnórquel se practicaba. Ahora bien, hoy en día, con todo lo que hemos visto en cuanto a mantenimiento de vehículos (más bien su falta) no pondría la mano en el fuego.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Tanque puesto en marcha por los ucras


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Acojonante, creo que a parte de valor, tiene que ser una mezcla de sentimientos para tener el aguante y los huevos de querer defender tu casa. La unica explicación que le doy es que saben lo que les pasa si pierden y lo que les viene encima.
> Me imagino que algo radical, una servidumbre y esclavismo a un sistema que odian hasta la medula. Supongo que sería algo asi como que a nosotros nos invadiera marruecos con una superioridad aplastante y tuvieramos que elegir entre rendirnos y .... someternos al Islam, cambiar de vida radicalmente, nuestras mujeres, hijas.... Que hasta el más pacifista se levantaria en armas contra eso.



mmm no.

Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Son unos cuantos eh?



Son fotos de RT, asi que espero que los putinlovers no digan q es fake


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Se lo deben estar jugando a los chinos. Aunque de momento han mandado al cerdito valiente.
> 
> Me da que no anda lejos de este mensaje el próximo troll.



Si el cerdito ha sido activado. Tonto como él sólo


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> En teoría deberían serlo (la doctrina soviética contaba con apoyarse en la guerra química por ejemplo, lastima de no tener escaneada una foto de un MiG-21 rociando en unas maniobras) por lo que sellar los blindados contra la guerra NBQ era prioritario y relativamente sencillo. Además que el vadeo de ríos con esnórquel se practicaba. Ahora bien, hoy en día, con todo lo que hemos visto en cuanto a mantenimiento de vehículos (más bien su falta) no pondría la mano en el fuego.



En Ucrania han desplegado vehículos específicos para eventos químicos/biológicos/nucleares, como el RKhM Kashalot que sale en este vídeo:


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Detalle interesante de como estan encuadrados las tropas de la Legion extranjera y ciertas unidades extranjeras de elite


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> mmm no.
> 
> Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.



¿Fuente de eso que acabas de decir?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

The meeting focused on existing frameworks, regulatory coordination, and ongoing cooperative projects in research, surveillance and diagnostics of a number of dangerous zoonotic diseases, such as avian influenza, leptospirosis, Crimea Congo hemorrhagic fever, and brucellosis,” explains the summary:

*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian** influenza*​*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza
such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza*​*such as avian influenzasuch as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza
such as avian influenza*​*such as avian influenzasuch as avian influenza
such as avian influenzasuch as avian influenza*










STUC Annual Report (p. 6)
A separate page from the STCU website details another meeting between Metabiota representatives, Ukrainian scientists, and U.S. Department of Defense officials aimed at increasing collaboration while attending a Swine Fever workshop just months later:


“In the framework of the workshop, special breakout meetings of Ukrainian scientists with their European and American counterparts were jointly organized by the STCU, DTRA and Metabiota Inc.. During those breakout meetings, specialists from each country worked to establish effective contacts in order to encourage future cooperation, as well as to identify future scientific projects with Ukrainian and western veterinary institutions in the area of ASF control and investigation.”


Government contracts also corroborate the working relationship between Metabiota, Ukrainian laboratories, and the U.S. Defense Department, with the firm receiving an $18.4 million grant from the U.S. agency in 2014. A total of $307,091, allocated to Metabiota on September 25th, was itemized for “Ukraine research projects.”


Several scientific papers – including those isolating strains of deadly pathogens like “virulent African Swine Fever Virus” – appear to have been published following the grant.

A 2019 paper titled “Complete Genome Sequence of a Virulent African Swine Fever Virus from a Domestic Pig in Ukraine” was authored by researchers from Metabiota and three Ukraine-based institutes.


The researchers, whose work is described as being “funded by the U.S. Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) through the Biological Threat Reduction Program in Ukraine,” isolated the strain of the deadly virus using a pig from Ukraine:


“Tissue samples were collected from a domestic pig from ASF outbreak number 131 in Kyiv Oblast, Ukraine, in 2016. The samples were frozen, and total DNA was extracted in duplicate from spleen tissue using the PowerMicrobiome RNA isolation kit (Mo Bio) following the manufacturer’s protocol.”








*‘Anthrax’*

Furthermore, a 2014 paper “Spatio-Temporal Patterns of Livestock Anthrax in Ukraine During the Past Century (1913-2012)” lists an author, Artem Skrypnyk, then affiliated with a Ukraine-based branch of the pandemic firm.


“Our primary objective was to examine the spatiotemporal dynamics of the disease and identify areas where anthrax may persist in the present day,” posits the paper.






Skrypnyk‘s Ukraine Anthrax study, funded by the U.S. government.
“Examining the historical epizootiology of a disease can identify the geographic extent of environmental foci, define areas prone to repeat outbreaks, and lead to a better understanding of natural disease cycles.”







Page 10 of the Anthrax study reveals the U.S. government​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Mar 2022)

La campaña de francia de mayo de 940 , el plan fall gelb, fue diseñado por von manstein. Luego hitler intento apoderarse de la autoria del plan, en realidad fue el el que le dio el espaldarazo pero no tenia ni los minimos conocimientos de estrategia militar para haberlo pensado por si mismo. Pues bien, el plan fall gelb le salio bien a alemania, una ve perforado el frente frances en sedan, avanzaron rapidamente hacia amiens y la costa aislando el ejercito britanico y una buena parte del ejercito frances en la frontera de belgica. Pues bien, de las seis semanas aprox que duro la batalla de francia, en las dos ultimas semanas la wehrmacht sufrio el doble de bajas que en las cuatro primeras semanas. Manstein escribio un memorandum sobre la campaña para el estado mayor donde resaltaba ese detalle.

Despues de un mes de ofensiva las tropas estan agotadas, el material muy desgastado y las lineas de aprovisionamiento demasiado estiradas para poder protegerlas. Al parecer esta "critica" le parecio muy mal a hitler , ya que ponia un pero a lo que el consideraba la mayor victoria de la historia alemana. Consideraba que era poco menos que un insulto a su grandeza (la de hitler). Pero manstein tenia raon, la blitkrieg, la guerra de movimiento donde participan todas las armas coordinadamente necesitan una logistica adaptada a la magnitud del ataque y ademas hay que considerar que el desgaste de los soldados es brutal: duermen poco y mal y pasa un monton de dias sufriendo un stress de combate que acaba por desquiciarlos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

HUNTER BIDEN SE HA ESTADO PREPARANDO A SU MANERA

PARA LA GUERRA QUIMICA

FUMANDOSE UNAS BUENAS PIPAS BUEN CRACK



*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *

AHORA QUE LA OFICIALIDAD Y AL MAINSTREAM

HA RECONOCIDO LA VEROSIMILITUD Y LA REALIDAD DEL

PORTATIL DEL INFIERNO DE HUNTER BIDEN

edito actualizo: dicen que nos Hunter el de la foto con la menor | que es culpa del chino ese rico que tiene el hosting | pero vamos
HAY QUE RECORDAR QUE ESTO NO SOLO VA DE UN HIJO RE RICO QUE SE TIRABA A FAMOSAS ( A TODAS DE HECHO)
QUE ESO EN EL FONDO A LA GENTE LE PARECE BIEN

SI QUE TAMBIEN ESTA LA INFAME SECUENCIA DE LA NIñA CHINITA VESTIDA CON UN LIGERO

SI ES EL. Y SI LUEGO PASA LO QUE OS PODEIS IMAGINAR

 ​


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Fuente de eso que acabas de decir?



h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22418
h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22319
h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22199

Y hoy mismo , un aliado ruso como Armenia también manda ayuda

h ttps://t.me/entre_guerras/16539


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Desconozco si el q esta en el suelo es ruso


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22418
> h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22319
> h ttps://t.me/intelslava/22199
> 
> ...



La fuente es el ministerio ruso y la "ayuda" va a la zona ocupada/reivindicada en el este. A sus colonos, vaya.
Ahá.
Armenia no cuenta, no es Rusia, es otro país. A menos que cuentes como ayuda humanitaria la que está mandando todo el mundo, claro.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Se cumplen 5 años de una serie de ataques químicos perpetrados por el amigo de Putin, Rusia se dedicó a intoxicar y mentir con este tema durante años en busca de erosionar la oposición siria, las ONGs que operaban sobre el terreno y organizaciones internacionales como la OPCW:




Informe de investigación de la OPCW que demuestra que el régimen de Assad estaba detrás del incidente: https://www.opcw.org/sites/default/files/documents/2020/04/s-1867-2020(e).pdf


La OTAN parece preocupada por el posible uso de armas químicas en Ucrania, posiblemente por el bando ruso.


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La fuente es el ministerio ruso y la "ayuda" va a la zona ocupada/reivindicada en el este. A sus colonos, vaya.
> Ahá.
> Armenia no cuenta, no es Rusia, es otro país. A menos que cuentes como ayuda humanitaria la que está mandando todo el mundo, claro.



Pues claro, no va a ir a leópolis...


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## asakopako (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> mmm no.
> 
> Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.



Pues para la próxima que la manden por amazon, porque enviarla en bombas no está funcionando.

Pero venga, tus 20 rublillos. No vamos a racanear ahora.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda: “Si alguien nos quiere atacar, tiene que tener en cuenta que nos mantendremos firmes para defender nuestra patria. Y puedo asegurarles que Polonia es lo suficientemente grande como para enterrar a todos los atacantes en nuestro suelo” - ONET

Los polacos s elo estan tomando muy en serio y se estan preparando


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Mar 2022)

En realidad es un lujo tener al forero Zurullov en burbuja, gracias a el podemos comprender mejor la psicologia que ha llevado al Kremlin a embarcarse en la debacle de la operacion Z de zoquetes,.son tipos que se creen sus propiaa mentiras, incapaces de realizar un analisis objetivo de sus fortalezas y debilidades y de la de sus adversarios.

Una persona objetiva y racional se habria dado cuenta de que la unica posibilidad con exito en Ucrania para el ejercito Dmitry era meter artilleria IIGM (grads, obuses..) que de esa si que tienen un huevo y es su unica fortaleza en el Donbass a machacar a los ucros, atrincherados, la logistica paco pa eso si les hubiese dado, habrian ganado la parte que no controlan del Donbass y podrian haber seguido con la leyenda de Putin el ajedrecista.

Con Z se han quedado con el culo al aire eneseñandoles sus verguenzas a todo el mundo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

BIDEN LE PASA CRACK A A PEDRO SANCHEZ


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

HUNTER BIDE

GUERRA QUIMICA

FUMANDOSE UNAS BUENAS PIPAS BUEN CRACK

AQUI PEDRO SANCHEZ INTERMEDIANDO A VER A CUANTO LE DEJA 20 GRAMOS 
DE ROCON 







*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *
​


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Se comenta que los ucras esta semana recibian ya los drones Switchblade, a ver en que frente empiezan a usarlos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Mar 2022)

Nueva remesa de soldados chechenos van a Ucrania, vease la columna Scobby-Doo


----------



## lowfour (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Que pasara en 15 días ?


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> MAs videos d elos norteamericanos Y como dice en el video, se deduce que tienen NLAWS y Javelin para dar y regalar.



Empieza con
"another day in paradise"
y termina con

"we've got all the fun stuff to make up a beautiful day"
LOL


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> mmm no.
> 
> Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.



chamo hablas como el propio langosto lerdo que no sabe donde esta parado

la tropa rusa se esta alimentando de los comercios de las zonas que han "Liberado" se les ha visto robando hasta gallinas 


Así han solucionado su problema "Logístico" robando comida


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son fotos de RT, asi que espero que los putinlovers no digan q es fake




pero son helos ucranianos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> chamo hablas como el propio langosto lerdo que no sabe donde esta parado
> 
> la tropa rusa se esta alimentando de los comercios de las zonas que han "Liberado" se les ha visto robando hasta gallinas
> 
> Así han solucionado su problema "Logístico" robando comida



¿En qué momento has dejado de ser un follaputi?


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> La campaña de francia de mayo de 940 , el plan fall gelb, fue diseñado por von manstein. Luego hitler intento apoderarse de la autoria del plan, en realidad fue el el que le dio el espaldarazo pero no tenia ni los minimos conocimientos de estrategia militar para haberlo pensado por si mismo. Pues bien, el plan fall gelb le salio bien a alemania, una ve perforado el frente frances en sedan, avanzaron rapidamente hacia amiens y la costa aislando el ejercito britanico y una buena parte del ejercito frances en la frontera de belgica. Pues bien, de las seis semanas aprox que duro la batalla de francia, en las dos ultimas semanas la wehrmacht sufrio el doble de bajas que en las cuatro primeras semanas. Manstein escribio un memorandum sobre la campaña para el estado mayor donde resaltaba ese detalle.
> 
> Despues de un mes de ofensiva las tropas estan agotadas, el material muy desgastado y las lineas de aprovisionamiento demasiado estiradas para poder protegerlas. Al parecer esta "critica" le parecio muy mal a hitler , ya que ponia un pero a lo que el consideraba la mayor victoria de la historia alemana. Consideraba que era poco menos que un insulto a su grandeza (la de hitler). Pero manstein tenia raon, la blitkrieg, la guerra de movimiento donde participan todas las armas coordinadamente necesitan una logistica adaptada a la magnitud del ataque y ademas hay que considerar que el desgaste de los soldados es brutal: duermen poco y mal y pasa un monton de dias sufriendo un stress de combate que acaba por desquiciarlos.




Fall Gelb estaba basado en Fall Schlieffen, la idea ya existía, solo había un pequeño cambio, no era idea de Manstein sino una evolución del plan original.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desconozco si el q esta en el suelo es ruso




el uniforme parece ucraniano


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto cuántos tanques les quedarán a los rusos:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

@txusky_g cierra el anterior hilo que es una liada


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Siguen las bajas rusas insostenibles:


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> @txusky_g cierra el anterior hilo que es una liada



Si me dices cómo se hace....yo no sé.


Tampoco me deja borrarlo.


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me pregunto cuántos tanques les quedarán a los rusos:


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesantísimo. Este ex-general usano me parece que escribe cosas muy interesantes:


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Al final Maduro va a terminar cantando en la Superbowl.


----------



## ELVR (24 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Hay quien dice (en este foro) que es una bajada de pantalones de USA. Tal vez, pero también es posible que sea una acción diplomática para separar el bloque putiniano de los 4 países de siempre que ya sabemos. Resumiendo, que los rusos vean en este acto una traición de los venezolanos. ¿Se sabe de alguna declaración del Ministerio de AA.EE. de Rusia al respecto?


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Fuente de eso que acabas de decir?



McFlurry es el cuñao oficial del hilo, sus fuentes son sus cojones al viento y varios taxistas


----------



## txusky_g (24 Mar 2022)

Interesante:


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> MAs videos d elos norteamericanos Y como dice en el video, se deduce que tienen NLAWS y Javelin para dar y regalar.



Hay suburbios de Houston con más industria que toda la puta HORDA puesta junta, no sé porque os parece extraño que SIÓN se folle a la HORDA con su complejo militar-industrial, cuando la PUTA HORDA es la nada.


----------



## Visrul (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Interesante:



Esto tiene que ser coña...


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda: “Si alguien nos quiere atacar, tiene que tener en cuenta que nos mantendremos firmes para defender nuestra patria. Y puedo asegurarles que Polonia es lo suficientemente grande como para enterrar a todos los atacantes en nuestro suelo” - ONET
> 
> Los polacos s elo estan tomando muy en serio y se estan preparando



La gente decente se está posicionando contra la HORDA CRIMINAL, solo la purria, la puta morralla de la sociedad apoya a la HORDA.
Mismamente en este foro los pedófilos, farloperos, degenerados y demás calaña está apoyando a la HORDA de forma masiva


----------



## bladu (24 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los misiles rusos, muchos estan fallando




Primero eso no es un misil es un cohete.
Segundo eso no es el cohete que falla sino que eso es el propulsor del cohete grad.
El cohete grado o smerch se divide en tres etapas el detonador ( o la guía telefónica / satelital = radar) la carga explosiva y el propulsor.

Eso que se suele ver clavado es el propulsor que en x momento se desprende del carga explosiva


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hay quien dice (en este foro) que es una bajada de pantalones de USA. Tal vez, pero también es posible que sea una acción diplomática para separar el bloque putiniano de los 4 países de siempre que ya sabemos. Resumiendo, que los rusos vean en este acto una traición de los venezolanos. ¿Se sabe de alguna declaración del Ministerio de AA.EE. de Rusia al respecto?



Pero si la puta HORDA por no saber, no sabe ni fabricar tampones. Sin compañías como Halliburton o Chevron su país colapsaría (y está colapsando) en cuestión de meses. El KHAN de LA HORDA dudo que le moleste esto porque él está deseando hacer lo mismo


----------



## Covaleda (24 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Interesante:



Menudo troleo xD


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hay quien dice (en este foro) que es una bajada de pantalones de USA. Tal vez, pero también es posible que sea una acción diplomática para separar el bloque putiniano de los 4 países de siempre que ya sabemos. Resumiendo, que los rusos vean en este acto una traición de los venezolanos. ¿Se sabe de alguna declaración del Ministerio de AA.EE. de Rusia al respecto?



Vamos a esperar primero a ver de dónde sale la noticia y qué impacto real pueda tener. 
Una cosa es que EEUU autorice y otra que Venezuela lo permita y cuáles son las condiciones.


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Vamos a esperar primero a ver de dónde sale la noticia y qué impacto real pueda tener.
> Una cosa es que EEUU autorice y otra que Venezuela lo permita y cuáles son las condiciones.



Venezuela es una cleptocracia, y una CLEPTOCRACIA siempre tira para el sol que más les permita trincar. La HORDA es un país decadente y colapsando a cámara rápida cada día, y SIÓN es el país con más capacidad de refinar petróleo del planeta, su economía es 20 veces más grande que la de LA HORDA y su divisa se puede utilizar en todo el planeta. Todo apunta que si SIÓN quiere Maduro estará vestido de tejano y diciendo gilipolleces en Spanglish en ALÓ PRESIDENTE dentro de poco


----------



## djvan (24 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pues para la próxima que la manden por amazon, porque enviarla en bombas no está funcionando.
> 
> Pero venga, tus 20 rublillos. No vamos a racanear ahora.



El mcnutty este es subnormal?


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

La Horda va a tener que rotar a su gente. Un mes de tensión y de churrascazos es mucho. 
El caso es que ya no pueden mandar reclutas de mili y en las repúblicas no andan por la labor, ni siquiera en Bielorusia. 

Imaginad a una madre o esposa de Horda tanquista, sabiendo que está metido en el horno y a punto de abrirse la espita para convertir a Vasili en churrasco. Joder, y todo por un país que ya se había reconocido como independiente, que hablan otro idioma y que no van a poder someterlo porque tiene a Occidente dándo las armas-palchurrasco en cantidades industriales. 

Y después toda esa mierda del nazi. Ser antiruso es ser nazi y hay que desnazificar o sea cargarse a los que no simpatizan. Esto se lo tragan en la Horda cuando están en casa, pero cuando un soldado ve a qué conduce realmente la retórica, eso ya no es lo mismo, empiezan a empatizar con los ukros y empiezan a sacar excusas. 

Todos los frentes se van a derrumbar. Si se arrastran lo suficiente, los devolveremos a los mercados. Por supuesto, han de pagar sus hijoputeces de Horda, todo eso que han gamberreado.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Venezuela es una cleptocracia, y una CLEPTOCRACIA siempre tira para el sol que más les permita trincar. La HORDA es un país decadente y colapsando a cámara rápida cada día, y SIÓN es el país con más capacidad de refinar petróleo del planeta, su economía es 20 veces más grande que la de LA HORDA y su divisa se puede utilizar en todo el planeta. Todo apunta que si SIÓN quiere Maduro estará vestido de tejano y diciendo gilipolleces en Spanglish en ALÓ PRESIDENTE dentro de poco



Es posible, pero ni a los rusos les va tan bien la guerra ni a Europa les están funcionando muy bien las sanciones.

Y Maduro es un tirano, pero no es tonto.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> mmm no.
> 
> Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.



Este muchacho debe ser hijo de padres divorciados. Un día lo pasea uno, al otro día la otra.


----------



## Cuscarejo (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Guerra de Georgia Rusia lo está haciendo muy mal, así día tras día, Georgia está ganando a Rusia, estuvo ganando Georgia a Rusia hasta el útlimo día luego un día nos enteramos que Georgia se había rendido cuando toda la guerra iba ganando de calle. Rusia si quiere manda toda Ucrania a la edad de piedra sin usar nucleares.



Que bien tu escribir.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hay quien dice (en este foro) que es una bajada de pantalones de USA. Tal vez, pero también es posible que sea una acción diplomática para separar el bloque putiniano de los 4 países de siempre que ya sabemos. Resumiendo, que los rusos vean en este acto una traición de los venezolanos. ¿Se sabe de alguna declaración del Ministerio de AA.EE. de Rusia al respecto?



A Venezuela siempre la puedes joder más fácil que a Rusia cuando quieras. Lo de Rusia para EEUU es imperioso ahorita mismo. Necesitan que Venezuela e Irán empiecen a sacar petróleo y gas a muerte.


----------



## Bercipotecado (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno chavales, os leo todos los días, incluso el hilo de los proputin.

Haré un análisis mas detallado militarmente este fin de semana, que es lo que se me da medianamente bien, aunque he leído a un par de buenos analistas militares tambien por aqui.

Pero desde la perspectiva que voy viendo, la guerra empieza a entrar en un equilibrio, aun preponderante ruso, pero cerca del equilibrio. En cuanto se ha podido demostrar que los ucranianos han empezado a llevar iniciativa en algunos sitios, fuera de la propaganda. Ha quedado claro que cuando uno lanza una ofensiva, sea pequeña o grande ante un rival tan supuestamente superior y cuando llevan semanas a la defensiva, es que, no solo no han perdido el miedo, sino que se ven capaces de realizaras y llevarlas a buen termino.

En otro orden de cosas, las milicias territoriales han demostrado y estan demostrando ser mas capaces que una simple banda de civiles armados. Esta claro que parte de su composición es por veteranos del Donbass que son el eje del resto de milicianos. El conocimiento del terreno para emboscar carreteras y la capacidad de transmitir y gestionar lo que se observa es increíble.

Por mi parte estoy muy sorprendido, desde el principio aposte casi todo a una victoria rusa mas o menos clara (incluso con los primeros reveses), pero las fuerzas rusas estan demostrando que andan faltos de efectivos sobre el terreno y lo mas importante, una muy débil capacidad logística y estratégica.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Este muchacho debe ser hijo de padres divorciados. Un día lo pasea uno, al otro día la otra.



Yo creo que está más pallá que pacá


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo creo que está más pallá que pacá



Es un salgariano fino.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Entiendo, si Rusia existe es debido a la bondad de USA.
> 
> Y el truco ese que dices vale tambien a la inversa?.



Tu no comprender ni presentar argumento.
No haber truco, seguil sin complendel.
Mi no querel dedical tiempo a tu con choladas tuyas de ti.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La gente decente se está posicionando contra la HORDA CRIMINAL, solo la purria, la puta morralla de la sociedad apoya a la HORDA.
> Mismamente en este foro los pedófilos, farloperos, degenerados y demás calaña está apoyando a la HORDA de forma masiva



Los polacos no son gente cabal en general, y menos cuando se trata de Rusia.

Los europeos no estamos para financiar y apoyar la reconstruccion de las viejas glorias de la confederacion polaco lituana.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Bueno chavales, os leo todos los días, incluso el hilo de los proputin.
> 
> Haré un análisis mas detallado militarmente este fin de semana, que es lo que se me da medianamente bien, aunque he leído a un par de buenos analistas militares tambien por aqui.
> 
> ...



A quién ves aquí que atine algo


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los polacos no son gente cabal en general, y menos cuando se trata de Rusia



Los polacos son gente cabal en general, menos cuando se trata de Rusia


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Anatoli Chuvab consejero del Kremlin huye a Turquia, ve que la guerra esta perdida.
> 
> Rusia es culpable. Debe ser desarmada, debe pagar compensaciones por la guerra, debe entregar la zona de Rostov del Don y el Caucaso a Ucrania negandole el acceso al mar negro, así como la independencia de Chechenia, y la entrega del sur del Caucaso a Georgia.
> Deben entregar la Karelia a Finlandia. Y Vladivosto y las Kuriles al Japon
> La Federacion Rusa debe ser disuelta y reorganizarse en los antiguos estados medievales, Novgorod liberada, Moscovia, Perm, el Kazan...



Épico pero totalmente razonable, Rusia es como un cáncer avanzando lentamente y consolidando terrenos anexionados como suyos y que nunca devolverá.
Hay que extirpar ese cáncer y pararlos.


----------



## Bercipotecado (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> A quién ves aquí que atine algo



De geopolitica ni Dios, todos tenemos nuestros sesgos y eso al final nos hace tener análisis muy subjetivos y acabar patinando.

Pero en lo referente a militar, ya ha habido un par de debates, incluido el del "puesto de observación en la playa" donde ha quedado claro al menos desde mi conomiento que pilota del tema, y no precisamente gracias a echar mil horas al call of Duty.

A mi este conflicto me pillo a traspiés, tenia conocimientos vagos sobre tecnologia y doctrina militar rusa. Lo mas que conocía era por haberla aprendido informándome sobre la doctrina y tecnologia china durante estos años.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> McFlurry es el cuñao oficial del hilo, sus fuentes son sus cojones al viento y varios taxistas




Siempre está bien tener una mascota, entretiene, hace reír y proporciona el consuelo de ver que siempre hay quien está peor.






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Indignado (24 Mar 2022)

Los polacos saben que con los rusos no vale el pacifismo ; informe de hoy :


----------



## p_pin (24 Mar 2022)

Si lo dice este "ruso" será falso...









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com






Respecto a lo que "va a quedar de Ucrania":

_El liderazgo ucraniano perdió su oportunidad de un estado soberano, - la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Maria Zakharova _


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Creo que Ucrania se equivoca pidiendo tanques, sería caer en el error en el que han caído los rusos; hacerles blancos fáciles, jodiendo su mejor arma ahorita mismo, que es la movilidad y la antifragilidad de su insurgencia descentralizada, como una malla, una tela de araña jodida para los rusos.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania se equivoca pidiendo tanques, sería caer en el error en el que han caído los rusos; hacerles blancos fáciles, jodiendo su mejor arma ahorita mismo, que es la movilidad y la antifragilidad de su insurgencia descentralizada, como una malla, una tela de araña jodida para los rusos.



No se equivoca. Drones, infantería con anticarros y antiaéreo y tanques que protejan la infantería, con avanzadillas para fijar al enemigo, todos conjuntados. 

El error de Rusia no es tener tanques, sino no tener de todo lo demás en cantidades suficientes. 

Para destrozar vehículos hay que tener tanques. con solo la artillería y los drones te acaban cazando tarde o temprano, tanto al dron como a la formación artillera.


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)

Por lo que leo en varios medios Chevron ya operaba en Venezuela sacando unos 70.000 barriles día y ahora pretender sacar 800.000 


"En ese marco, Washington Post publica que "Chevron busca duplicar la producción de 800,000 barriles por día de Venezuela en unos meses". "Eso podría reemplazar la pérdida de aproximadamente 700.000 barriles por día que Estados Unidos importaba de Rusia antes de que atacara a Ucrania. Y podría ayudar a bajar los precios de la gasolina, una de las principales preocupaciones de la administración Biden en un año electoral difícil", añade. "










Exclusivo: Biden da luz verde a Chevron para que empiece a operar en Venezuela


Es otra señal de descongelamiento de las relaciones de la Casa Blanca con Maduro. Fuentes de Washington consultadas por LPO aseguraron que la petrolera estadounidense tiene el aval del Tesoro y la administración Biden.




www.lapoliticaonline.com













EEUU extiende licencia a Chevron por tres meses para operar en Venezuela


El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos renovó una licencia que le permite a Chevron continuar operando en Venezuela durante otros tres meses, como una exención a las sanciones contra la estatal petrolera PDVSA que buscan presionar la salida del poder del presidente...




www.reuters.com






"La producción venezolana de petróleo y gas de la compañía estadounidense ronda unos 70.000 barriles por día (bpd), reportan los datos más recientes dados a Reuters por una fuente de Chevron."


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No se equivoca. Drones, infantería con anticarros y antiaéreo y tanques que protejan la infantería, con avanzadillas para fijar al enemigo, todos conjuntados.
> 
> El error de Rusia no es tener tanques, sino no tener de todo lo demás en cantidades suficientes.
> 
> Para destrozar vehículos hay que tener tanques. con solo la artillería y los drones te acaban cazando tarde o temprano, tanto al dron como a la formación artillera.



Los ukros ya están destruyendo muchos vehículos sin tanques


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los ukros ya están destruyendo muchos vehículos sin tanques



Porque se están defendiendo y replegando. Ahora hay que conquistar, avanzar a donde te esperan, no ir calle por calle a que te cacen los defensores.


----------



## Carlota_85 (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto es como lo de Georgia el que siguió ese conflicto mediante los mass mierda, todos los días Georgia ganaba a Rusia es más parecía que de un momento a otro Rusia se iba a rendir que pasó realmente que de un día para otro Georgia se rendió, cuando supuestamente iba ganando de calle. Si al ejército Ucraniano le mandan camiones de armamento al ejército de rusia en Ucrania llegan trenes de armamento de continuo. La cosa va despacio porque eso es una guerra en un país con un tamaño más grande que España y porque los rusos no tienen prisa, porque los cercos van a su ritmo. Si os dais cuenta este foro está llenos de subnormales proOTAN que siguen la guerra a través de twitter, han sacado vídeos de militares profesionales y todos dicen que Ucrania no tiene ninguna capacidad de combate y que Rusia va bien.



:elrisas: :elrisas: se lo están tomando con calma, Miami me lo confirmó :sisi1:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Porque se están defendiendo y replegando. Ahora hay que conquistar, avanzar a donde te esperan, no ir calle por calle a que te cacen los defensores.



Ucrania está consiguiendo una ocupación imposible, si intentan ir campo abierto pierden todo lo que les va bien ahora mismo


----------



## Desdemocratícese (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania se equivoca pidiendo tanques, sería caer en el error en el que han caído los rusos; hacerles blancos fáciles, jodiendo su mejor arma ahorita mismo, que es la movilidad y la antifragilidad de su insurgencia descentralizada, como una malla, una tela de araña jodida para los rusos.



Creo que hacen esas peticiones grandilocuentes para que a cambio les concedan otras peticiones menores más generosamente.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Creo que hacen esas peticiones grandilocuentes para que a cambio les concedan otras peticiones menores más generosamente.



También puede ser, sí. Además, ¿qué tanques les pueden dar? Si son de los que ya conocen, soviéticos, son chatarra. Si no son soviéticos, no los conocen y aprender a manejar eso no es como sacarte la licencia de ciclomotor.


----------



## favelados (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los ukros ya están destruyendo muchos vehículos sin tanques



Están utilizando bien la poca artillería que tienen, un indicador de que algo no hacen bien los rusos por que la artilleria es muy cantosa y es lo primero que se deja de utilizar cuando se pierde la superioridad aérea..

Es posible que la utilicen como trampa, disparan unos cañonazos y si aparecen los aviones rusos tienen preparados gente con manpad.

Algunos tanques más les vienen bien y pueden utilizarlos de esa manera, no dejan de ser un cañón con ruedas y no todo es destruir vehiculos, necesitan bombardear posiciones de los rusos que cada vez se irán atrincherado mas, los lanzacohetes son mucho más limitados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Este hilo se beneficiaría mucho de la participación de gente como @Cosmopolita @Sr. Pérez y @frangelico



Ni de vino hasta arriba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

La doctrina es clara aquí, la horda se mueve en el scalextri y tus escuadrones se mueven entre las brumas. Puede haber tentación de trasformar este enfoque dados los éxitos y pasar a vivir orgullosamente subido a un tanque; si funciona no lo cambies. El tanque no, pero algun sistema antieareo o antibuque no estaria mal

En cambio veo muy interesantes los equipos de guerra nocturna de todo tipo, sobre todo en la estepa y en los suburbios.



Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania se equivoca pidiendo tanques, sería caer en el error en el que han caído los rusos; hacerles blancos fáciles, jodiendo su mejor arma ahorita mismo, que es la movilidad y la antifragilidad de su insurgencia descentralizada, como una malla, una tela de araña jodida para los rusos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Ni de vino hasta arriba.



Quédese hombre, no se haga de rogar, aunque aquí no hay follaputines ni coroneles pañales


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si funciona no lo cambies



Exacto

Hay innumerables ejemplos históricos de como una zona en la que la guerrilla era exitosa contra el ocupante, acaba cayendo porque les da por ir más a lo grande.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)

Biden está derroido............... pero derroido


----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2022)

Una cosa mucho mas sencilla es componentes para fabricar IEDs que no dejan de ser el arma de los pobres, explosivos , detonadores, etc...


----------



## Trovador (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2022)

Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



> Porque nadie dijo nada cuando los enviaron a los reclutas a morir por miles cuando la junta golpista del Maidan envió al ejército a matar a los de Donbass. Nadie dijo nada cuando enviaron a miles de reclutas a matar a sus propios compatriotas, porque los de las regiones de Ucrania del Oeste se escaparon. Nadie dijo nada de las derrotas espantosas y de cómo al régimen títere de Kiev le importa una mierda la vida de sus propios soldados, perdieron 20.000 muertos en 2014 y 2015, y aún así siguieron la guerra otros seis años, en todos estos años han muerto tantos como el primer año de guerra. En los cementerios están las tumbas .
> 
> Ahora el régimen vuelve a hacer lo mismo en Zaporozhe y Dnipropetrovsk reclutan a la fuerza a los rusos para luchar contra otros rusos.
> 
> ...


----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2022)

Ahora son ya 20.000 muertos los del Dombass?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Tanques sin superioridad aérea...

Que les den misiles anti tanque, municiones y visores nocturnos y a cazar rusos por la noche mientras se defienden por la mañana.
Que formen civiles en Eslovaquia y se adiestren para el combate, que se creen milicias que embosquen a los rusos, paramilitares que ataquen a los colaboracionistas.

Una guerra de tu a tu no la pueden ganar, una guerra de guerillas, de resistencia, multidominio, puede suponer el colapso de Rusia al medio plazo.
Ninguna sociedad puede sostener un ritmo de bajas tan elevado en un pais ocupado.

Eso + las sanciones


----------



## allan smithee (25 Mar 2022)

" Odio a los ucranianos. Espero no cruzarme con ninguno por el barrio porque no respondo de lo que pueda pasar. Por de pronto vamos a cambiar a nuestra hija de clase para no tener que compartir clase con un niño hijo de puta ucraniana"

El lisiado de Zhukov amenazando con pegar a ucranianos cuando los vea por la calle.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas Rusia tiene el pib que España


Una España con 100 millones menos
Sin recursos
Con la PSOE gobernandola


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

CUIDADO CON EL ARCHI
QUE SE PONE TONTO

si teneis tuiter entrad a rebajarle el entusiasmo nuclear a su algoritmo  


NUKE

ALGO QUE PARECE GRAFENO

UNA PIRAMIDE DE NARANJAS

Archillect @archillect​ 




​ 








​


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2022)

djvan dijo:


> El mcnutty este es subnormal?



Muy listo no se le ve desde luego

Voy a dejar aquí su perla para que luego no se borre y se pierda porque es uno de esos momentos foriles de ayer y de hoy que merecen recordarse para siempre.



Spoiler: Retarded at work






> mmm no.
> 
> Los civiles ucranianos no son enemigos de Rusia en ningún caso. De hecho Rusia está mandando toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los ukros.


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



Quitando el hecho de que a esa historia le faltan ninjas y aliens no deja de ser curioso el progresivo nerviosismo de nuestro comandante Truñov. Este camarada ha dilapidado su supuesta imagen de forero vip con la misma rapidez que la horda y su Khan se desvelaban como un bluff monumental. Tras años de sesudos análisis geopoliticos de respetable hezperto militar, el camarada Cuñadinsky Truñov nos cuenta ahora anécdotas del patio de recreo de su larva y delirantes teorías de que esto es una guerra civil ucraniana, y acto seguido que no, que es una guerraza entre Turcochina y USA, ni en el age of empires te encuentras partidas así de rocambolescas. Para esto ha quedado el mariscal de las ruffles, menudo despojo.

En fin. Esperemos que como él mismo dice no se cruce con ningún ucraniano por el barrio "porque no responde de lo que pueda pasar". A lo mejor le empieza a tirar chaskis por el cogote al ukro antes de huir a la doritocueva para explicarnos que los barcos rusos se autohunden abriendo los grifos para apagar el fuego.


----------



## Bercipotecado (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania se equivoca pidiendo tanques, sería caer en el error en el que han caído los rusos; hacerles blancos fáciles, jodiendo su mejor arma ahorita mismo, que es la movilidad y la antifragilidad de su insurgencia descentralizada, como una malla, una tela de araña jodida para los rusos.



Por lo visto hasta ahora, no los estan usando para lo que tradicionalmente se ha usado el Carro de Combate principal. Los estan usando en zonas urbanas y periurbanas a modo de "trinchera", con poca o nula movilidad. Algo que pueden hacer precisamente por lo poco que esta apareciendo la artillería y la fuerza aérea Rusa. Si los rusos usasen esas dos armas, seria mucho mejor la táctica que estan usando para atacar convoyes y puestos en zonas rurales.

Que en Mariupol, supuestamente totalmente asediada, sin posibilidad de suministros, aun los ucranianos estén usando a vista de pájaro los tanques, solo demuestra que si son útiles para las tácticas ucranianas, nada de combates en campo, zonas urbanas y periurbanas, donde tu ves primero al enemigo pues vas a cazarlo. Y donde el enemigo pese a su superioridad manifiesta no es capaz de cazarlos con anticarros ni Helicópteros de Ataque a Tierra. Sorprendente, pero les esta funcionando. Hay informes donde 5-6 carros apoyados por infantería dispersa, estan parando grupos enteros de combate enemigos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (25 Mar 2022)

En este video un tio explica porqué a pesar de que Rusia el 4rto del mundo gastando dinero en su ejército, prácticamente nada de lo que tienen sirve para la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Por lo visto hasta ahora, no los estan usando para lo que tradicionalmente se ha usado el Carro de Combate principal. Los estan usando en zonas urbanas y periurbanas a modo de "trinchera", con poca o nula movilidad. Algo que pueden hacer precisamente por lo poco que esta apareciendo la artillería y la fuerza aérea Rusa. Si los rusos usasen esas dos armas, seria mucho mejor la táctica que estan usando para atacar convoyes y puestos en zonas rurales.
> 
> Que en Mariupol, supuestamente totalmente asediada, sin posibilidad de suministros, aun los ucranianos estén usando a vista de pájaro los tanques, solo demuestra que si son útiles para las tácticas ucranianas, nada de combates en campo, zonas urbanas y periurbanas, donde tu ves primero al enemigo pues vas a cazarlo. Y donde el enemigo pese a su superioridad manifiesta no es capaz de cazarlos con anticarros ni Helicópteros de Ataque a Tierra. Sorprendente, pero les esta funcionando. Hay informes donde 5-6 carros apoyados por infantería dispersa, estan parando grupos enteros de combate enemigos.



Los ukros se pueden quedar sin artillería. Todos los cañones son necesarios en una guerra de desaste.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> " Odio a los ucranianos. Espero no cruzarme con ninguno por el barrio porque no respondo de lo que pueda pasar. Por de pronto vamos a cambiar a nuestra hija de clase para no tener que compartir clase con un niño hijo de puta ucraniana"
> 
> El lisiado de Zhukov amenazando con pegar a ucranianos cuando los vea por la calle.



La tierra la consideran rusa y el problema es que tiene ukras "ocupándola". Si los ukras fueran modositos, los dejarían, pues alguien tiene que servirles, pero como no atienden al títere que se les propone, simplemente sobran. 

Hicieron lo mismo en Crimea, con los tártaros, deportación masiva y en dos generaciones rusificados los deportados y rusificada Crimea con los importados. Tres cuartos de lo mismo con el resto de cosacos. 

Los rusos son clasistas y racistas.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Interesante:



Cosacos de Krasnodar, seguramente, y más siendo Rosgvardia (son discriminados en el ejército). No lo pone, pero si son cosacos no van a querer luchar contra su etnia en UKR. En Rostov debe estar pasando lo mismo:



> Las tradiciones, cultura y la comunidad misma cosaca en su mayoría fueron expuestos al exterminio en la época de la Unión Soviética, especialmente entre los años 1922 y 1945, y en la actualidad se encuentran en un proceso de resurgimiento. La gran mayoría de la comunidad cosaca está concentrada en las regiones de Volgogrado y de Rostov, 108 140 del total. Otros 21 444 cosacos son residentes del Krai de Krasnodar y de la región de Stávropol. 3 223 cosacos están repartidos entre la República de Karacháevo-Cherkesia y la República de Osetia del Norte. El resto de la comunidad cosaca está esparcida a lo largo y ancho de Federación de Rusia desde el mar Báltico hasta las costas del océano Pacífico. Independientemente de lo anterior y según distintas estadísticas, cerca de 10 millones de personas de ambos sexos en Rusia, en Ucrania y en el exterior se consideran a sí mismos como cosacos de origen o descendentes directos de estos.











Cosaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Eso son los "puros", que cosacos en general puede haber 2,3 o puede que hasta 8, 10 millones, dependiendo de lo que creas. Si ser "cosaco" es ser "antiruso", entonces serían muy pocos, debido a las políticas de reasentamiento y destrucción de la identidad étnica.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

Khukov ya ha dado muestras de sobra que odia a los ucranianos. En su blog se puede leer ese comentario de hace unos pocos días sobre que los ucranianos que se habían escapado a Europa en las últimas semanas lo hacen simplemente por las paguitas y por el trabajo, vamos, que no son refugiados de guerra. Antes de la invasión también tenía comentarios sobre como el ejercito ucraniano está compuesto de borrachuzos, inútiles y cobardes. Algún comentario ha hecho también sobre como Rusia se va a quedar con toda Ucrania o prácticamente con toda, y al ucraniano que no le guste la nueva situación pues pista.

Su mujer es ucraniana de Crimea, pero al parecer es rusofona y de las que quiere que Crimea sea rusa.

En realidad al leerle te das cuenta de que todo lo que sabe sobre el conflicto en Ucrania es gracias a una visión totalmente sesgada y parcial del mismo. Se traga toda la propaganda prorusa de manera totalmente acrítica. Cuando el derribo de aquel avión de pasajeros sobre Ucrania, daba por buena cualquier tipo de teoría en la que los responsables fuesen el gobierno de Kiev, la OTAN, los anglosionistas... cualquiera menos, obviamente, los separatistas prorrusos.

Otra de las cosas por las que te das cuenta de que no tiene ni idea de lo que está pasando en Ucrania es por lo que ya ha repetido varias veces de que los rusos pueden poner a Yanukovych como gobierno títere del Kremlin. A Yanukovych ni en Ucrania ni en Rusia lo quiere nadie para nada por la manera en la que huyo de Ucrania cuando las cosas se le torcieron. Yanukovych creo que ni aparecía en la lista que habían elaborado los servicios secretos estadounidenses con gente que el Kremlin tenía en mente para poner como títeres en Kiev:


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



¿Esto que lo escribió en el hilo Guerra en Ucrania XVI ayer por la noche? Porque me he deslogueado para meterme en ese hilo y no he encontrado su mensaje ni nadie citándolo. Aunque la verdad no me extraña que nadie cite su mensaje porque ya casi ningún forero puede leer a Zhukov porque debe de haber metido al 99% del foro en el ignore. La verdad es que yo no entiendo para que alguien va a participar en un foro en el que no puede leer a prácticamente nadie y prácticamente nadie le puede leer a él.


----------



## FernandoIII (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los polacos no son gente cabal en general, y menos cuando se trata de Rusia.
> 
> Los europeos no estamos para financiar y apoyar la reconstruccion de las viejas glorias de la confederacion polaco lituana.



Uyyy si los polacos son nostálgicos imperialistas, pero LA HORDA que dice que por sus santos cojones Ucrania tiene que ser parte de du imperio, NO


----------



## FernandoIII (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



Se le ha ido la olla. Ojalá se encuentre un ucraniano, se haga el chulo y se acabe llevando una paliza para que deje de doritear. Qué hijo de puta


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Khukov ya ha dado muestras de sobra que odia a los ucranianos. En su blog se puede leer ese comentario de hace unos pocos días sobre que los ucranianos que se habían escapado a Europa en las últimas semanas lo hacen simplemente por las paguitas y por el trabajo, vamos, que no son refugiados de guerra. Antes de la invasión también tenía comentarios sobre como el ejercito ucraniano está compuesto de borrachuzos, inútiles y cobardes. Algún comentario ha hecho también sobre como Rusia se va a quedar con toda Ucrania o prácticamente con toda, y al ucraniano que no le guste la nueva situación pues pista.
> 
> Su mujer es ucraniana de Crimea, pero al parecer es rusofona y de las que quiere que Crimea sea rusa.
> 
> ...



Parece un imbécil mas del montón


----------



## naburiano (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La tierra la consideran rusa y el problema es que tiene ukras "ocupándola". Si los ukras fueran modositos, los dejarían, pues alguien tiene que servirles, pero como no atienden al títere que se les propone, simplemente sobran.
> 
> Hicieron lo mismo en Crimea, con los tártaros, deportación masiva y en dos generaciones rusificados los deportados y rusificada Crimea con los importados. Tres cuartos de lo mismo con el resto de cosacos.
> 
> Los rusos son clasistas y racistas.



Quién rusofico Crimea, fue Catalina la grande, no Putin.

Los tártaros de Crimea, son minoría en Crimea desde que fueron conquistados por Rusia, bajo el reinado de Catalina, en el último tercio del siglo XVIII.

La mayoría rusa de Crimea no viene del 2014.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Biden está derroido............... pero derroido



Lo peor es que la mente la tiene peor que el cuerpo.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo peor es que la mente la tiene peor que el cuerpo.



Efectivamente, el abuelo chocho esta ya para el asilo. Pero Boba solo es un poco mas joven y se le ven signos de senilitud como al chocho.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Los ucras no solo avanzan en Kiev:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Mas contraofensivas. Hay que aprovechar que los rusos no tienen raciones, municiones ni gasofa:


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo peor es que la mente la tiene peor que el cuerpo.



no dudes que Putin ha tenido en cuenta quién está al mando para empezar “su plan”.


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Quién rusofico Crimea, fue Catalina la grande, no Putin.
> 
> Los tártaros de Crimea, son minoría en Crimea desde que fueron conquistados por Rusia, bajo el reinado de Catalina, en el último tercio del siglo XVIII.
> 
> La mayoría rusa de Crimea no viene del 2014.



Yo no he dicho que fuera Putin. 
Fue Stalin. Los rojos contra los blancos, los bolcheviques contra los realistas, y cuando Stalin llegó al poder mucho más tarde, les dio pal pelo a todos los cosacos, empezando por los tatar.


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

Ayer Zhukov tampoco escribió un nuevo parte de guerra en su blog y puso algo parecido a lo que ha puesto en el foro: lo del rollo ese del padre que ha perdido a sus dos hijos adoptivos en Donbas. Es muy significativo de cómo va la guerra el que Khukov no haya subido un nuevo parte de guerra, cuando desde que comenzó la invasión ni un solo día ha dejado de actualizar esos partes de guerra.

Si ayer hubiese escrito cómo iba la guerra hubiese tenido que escribir sobre la contraofensiva de los ucranianos y como ve que la cosa va en serio pues prefiere ignorarla. En los dos partes de guerra anteriores hizo referencia a esos contraataques ucranianos: el primer día los consideraba poco más que propaganda ucraniana para lelos




Al segundo día ya empezaba a reconocer que la cosa iba más en serio, pero las seguía considerando poco más que escaramuzas.

Ahora ya supongo que prefiera ignorar la contraofensiva. Si la contraofensiva va a más y los rusos siguen sin hacer avances en los próximos días, va a ser desternillante seguir su blog. ¿Me pregunto qué cabriolas mentales hará para convencer a la gente y a sí mismo de que los rusos son imparables?

Además en un nuevo parte de guerra hubiese tenido que escribir sobre los bombazos a los barcos en Azov y ya sabemos la poca gracia que le hizo ese asunto.

Por no mencionar lo que había escrito el día anterior uno de los lideres prorrusos del Donbas sobre que la guerra empieza a ir mal.

Se ve que nuestro camarada Zhukov no está pasando por sus mejores momentos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras no solo avanzan en Kiev:



Hace días fue casi completamente destruido hace como 1 semana un grupo táctico de batallón ruso- 

Sus medios ofensivos son limitados pero veremos que tal les va, les viene mucho mejor una guerra de desgaste en caso que las contra ofensivas pequeñitas que están haciendo fracasen 

La URSS perdió en Afganistán menos de 170 tanques T-55 y T-62 en Afganistán no se uso el T-72 aquí solo en tanques se han documentado perdidas rusas de mas 280 tanques








Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Estimo que como mínimo han perdido el 15% de su fuerza blindada mecanizada inicial


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ayer Zhukov tampoco escribió un nuevo parte de guerra en su blog y puso algo parecido a lo que ha puesto en el foro: lo del rollo ese del padre que ha perdido a sus dos hijos adoptivos en Donbas. Es muy significativo de cómo va la guerra el que Khukov no haya subido un nuevo parte de guerra, cuando desde que comenzó la invasión ni un solo día ha dejado de actualizar esos partes de guerra.
> 
> Si ayer hubiese escrito cómo iba la guerra hubiese tenido que escribir sobre la contraofensiva de los ucranianos y como ve que la cosa va en serio pues prefiere ignorarla. En los dos partes de guerra anteriores hizo referencia a esos contraataques ucranianos: el primer día los consideraba poco más que propaganda ucraniana para lelos
> 
> ...



Pues lo del barco va a traer cola.

No se ve ningún misil acercándose, o se ha hundido por una nueva clase de torpedo errante (eso sí que sería una wunderwaffe otánica) o es una chapuza en la carga y descarga o, peor aún, es un sabotaje y están infiltrados.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras no solo avanzan en Kiev:





Se viene. Para aislar Crimea no hace falta siquiera ocupar todo el terreno, si consiguen capturar Jersón y Melitopol la estrecha franja de tierra que queda estará batida por las armas ucranianas, destruyendo el puente sobre el mar todo el contingente ruso de la península queda aislado a menos que se arriesguen, sabiendo que sus movimientos son monitorizados permanentemente, a cruzar esa estrecha franja con el altísimo riesgo de ser destruidos por drones o artillería, que ya hemos visto tiene una precisión endiablada.
No olvidemos que en Jersón los civiles se han manifestado contra los orcos e incluso han sido dispersados con fuego real. Solo la sensación de los invasores de tener civiles hostiles a la espalda mientras se acerca el ejército regular ucraniano puede tener un efecto demoledor en su ya bajísima moral.
Si los frentes norte y sur caen solo va a quedar el frente oriental, el novio de Putín no parece que vaya a ayudar por el norte, aunque de todas formas no se podrán dejar totalmente desguarnecidos sí que podrán ocuparse de su vigilancia o eventual defensa las milicias territoriales, dejando a la mayoría de militares profesionales libres para presionar el Donbass.
La próxima leva de conscriptos orcos empieza en abril y son reclutas que necesitarán dos o tres meses para familiarizarse con el manejo de armas. Una vez sepan usarlas, seguirán siendo bisoños y poco útiles para una guerra como esta.

La cosa se pone interesante, el único contingente que parece poder presentar batalla son las milicias separatistas del Donbass. Y eso será mientras tengan material suficiente para que sigan siendo unidades realmente operativas, que con todo, tampoco han avanzado mucho en ese frente.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues lo del barco va a traer cola.
> 
> No se ve ningún misil acercándose, o se ha hundido por una nueva clase de torpedo errante (eso sí que sería una wunderwaffe otánica) o es una chapuza en la carga y descarga o, peor aún, es un sabotaje y están infiltrados.




EL ejército ucraniano afirmó ayer que habían sido atacados por un dron turco Bayraktar. Ese puentecito nuevo de Crimea que costó más de 3.000 millones de leuros está ya dentro de su alcance (27 horas de vuelo a 220km/h) = 2200km pudiendo volver de la misión. Lleva cuatro misiles, con un par de ellos bien colocados, y ya sabemos cuál es la precisión de ese bicho, el puente queda impracticable.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues lo del barco va a traer cola.
> 
> No se ve ningún misil acercándose, o se ha hundido por una nueva clase de torpedo errante (eso sí que sería una wunderwaffe otánica) o es una chapuza en la carga y descarga o, peor aún, es un sabotaje y están infiltrados.



Ojo que las sfo también tienen buzos especialistas.


----------



## Trovador (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

El plan magistral de Putin, asesorado por el forero de burbuja Zhukov, sigue su curso:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Este mapa de situación, que no se mete en líos excesivos de control del territorio, me convence bastante:


----------



## uberales (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El plan magistral de Putin, asesorado por el forero de burbuja Zhukov, sigue su curso:



Cada día más cerca o de una nuke porque Putin ve que pierde o de un golpe de estado en el Kremlin. A saber cual será.


----------



## gester (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



En vez de cambiar a la niña de clase, que haga las maletas y se vayan para Rusia, no? Tanto amor por la madre rusa, no se que cojones hacen en España.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Voluntario usano dice que su unidad se ha cargado 7 tanques y que van a dar una vuelta a ver que queda por ahí. No parece que sufran por la guerra, sino más bien que han ido al monte a recoger perretxikos.


----------



## XicoRaro (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Checoslovaquia y la URSS no existen, lo siento



Reconociendo de facto que son la Puta URSS 2.0 Dimitri de mierda. Qué asco de Neo-Comunismo.


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Esto que lo escribió en el hilo Guerra en Ucrania XVI ayer por la noche? Porque me he deslogueado para meterme en ese hilo y no he encontrado su mensaje ni nadie citándolo. Aunque la verdad no me extraña que nadie cite su mensaje porque ya casi ningún forero puede leer a Zhukov porque debe de haber metido al 99% del foro en el ignore. La verdad es que yo no entiendo para que alguien va a participar en un foro en el que no puede leer a prácticamente nadie y prácticamente nadie le puede leer a él.



Lo escribió en este otro hilo




__





por que nadie critica que en el ejercito de ucrania estan luchando 50.000 soldados de reemplazo?


Se están defendiendo de una invasión, SOPLAPOLLAS. eso no es motivo para mandar niños a la guerra, atontao.




www.burbuja.info





De momento no ha borrado pero por si acaso dejo captura


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ayer Zhukov tampoco escribió un nuevo parte de guerra en su blog y puso algo parecido a lo que ha puesto en el foro: lo del rollo ese del padre que ha perdido a sus dos hijos adoptivos en Donbas. Es muy significativo de cómo va la guerra el que Khukov no haya subido un nuevo parte de guerra, cuando desde que comenzó la invasión ni un solo día ha dejado de actualizar esos partes de guerra.
> 
> Si ayer hubiese escrito cómo iba la guerra hubiese tenido que escribir sobre la contraofensiva de los ucranianos y como ve que la cosa va en serio pues prefiere ignorarla. En los dos partes de guerra anteriores hizo referencia a esos contraataques ucranianos: el primer día los consideraba poco más que propaganda ucraniana para lelos
> 
> ...



Con esa mente desquiciada que se gasta estará rezando para que el loco zar tire una nuke, y escribir su justificación bla bla bla. Contra los fanaticos no hay nada que hacer. Solo quieren hablar de su rollo, y escuchar de su rollo.


----------



## uberales (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo escribió en este otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí no hay ningún piloto a los mandos. 

Pues claro que lleva reemplazos Ucrania, están defendiendo a su país coño.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El plan magistral de Putin, asesorado por el forero de burbuja Zhukov, sigue su curso:



En Rusia hay sospechosos anuncios de prensa y por Internet que dicen "Se solicita hombre joven de 18 a 30 años para presar servicio de seguridad temporal" les hacen firmar un contrato lleno de clausulas legales extrañas y una vez pufff se los llevan a ser carne de cañon 

estos 2 mojamas del Dagestan cayeron


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

Estado del norte de Kiev a 24/03/2022



Y esta es la zona donde los norteamericanos repartieron estopa a los ruskis ayer.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)

@calopez partiendo la pana....


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

Los ucros han ido a por más drones turcos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Insostenible eso, no sólo hacerlos sino hacérselos llegar


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

malas noticias el forero Lowfour ha sido reclutado por el ejercito Sueco para el puesto de auxiliar de relajación y goce de las soldados femeninas suecas es mas que evidente que será una victima mas de este conflicto a causa de muerte por kiki


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> @calopez partiendo la pana....



Madre mia, parece un corto de torrente o similar....
Y es la puta tele coreana del regimen, madre mia, salen los putos locos satrapas dictadores amantes de los falos nucelares como setas ultimamente.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo escribió en este otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como están las cosas y por su propio bien calopez debería censurar a esos subnormales, para luego no tener que andar pasando IPs a la policía, más que nada. Mejor prevenir.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Como están las cosas y por su propio bien calopez debería censurar a esos subnormales, para luego no tener que andar pasando IPs a la policía, más que nada. Mejor prevenir.



¿A qué usuarios te refieres?


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿A qué usuarios te refieres?



La moderación sabrá, el hilo de Guerra en Ucrania de Harman es un cotolengo.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

No era ajedrez, sino poker. 
Game over, los están dejando ganar, porque así se juega al poker ()
Hasta Einstein lo dice, que se pierde-gana (¿o era lo del gato bipolar?).

Leed, leed:



vil. dijo:


> Si alguien juega al poker sabe que una de las mejores formas de ganar, una de las más inteligentes es cuando dejas que quien pierde lleve el peso y la jugada, mientras sabes que tú ganarás y él ni se entera de la que le estás montando...
> 
> Son los RUSOS y me temo que NADIE lo está viendo QUIENES NOS están llevando a base de dejarnos hacer a nuestra propia tumba... sin prisas y sin pausas...
> 
> ...


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues un tío mío lo tuvo que hacer hace bastantes años. Se incendió el barco de al lado de su pantalán por fallo eléctrico y tuvo que abrir las válvulas de fondo cuando las llamas se acercaron al depósito de gasolina.



¿Pudo recuperar su barco del fondo en un plis plas? Si lo hizo, ¿sirvió para algo alguna pieza de lo recuperado?

El otro forero dice alegremente que se hunde hoy, pero que en un par de días lo tienen a flote (?) achicando agua (??) para recuperar la mayoría de la munición (???) que iba dentro.

A este igual no lo recuperan achicando agua:



A lo mejor es que ya estoy viejo, pero recuerdo perfectamente la catástrofe del Kursk (Submarino K-141 Kursk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). El bicho se fue al fondo, a unos 100 m. Primero los rusos, con el amigo Putin a la cabeza, intentaron tapar el asunto. Después intentaron reflotarlo, y fallaron miserablemente. Por fin, aceptaron ayuda internacional, que también falló, pero ya era demasiado tarde. Finalmente, un par de meses más tarde, *unos holandeses* lograron recuperar el bicho, que fue directamente al desguace. El temor a que reventara durante el manipulado siempre estuvo en el aire.

Y ahora resulta que se pueden hundir y reflotar barcos a placer, recuperando la carga intacta.


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

La guerra de desinformación es tremenda:
Video y traducción del audio



*"Los nacionalistas ucranianos y Bandera ya están cruzando todas las fronteras permisibles. Según los expertos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron municiones con fósforo blanco cerca de uno de los asentamientos ucranianos. Debido a la alta toxicidad y los plazos de esta sustancia, su uso está prohibido en todo el mundo.

⠀

Este caso demuestra claramente en qué orden actúan las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, exponiendo a sus propios ciudadanos al peligro mortal. 

No me sorprendería que acusaran a Rusia de usar municiones incendiarias, a pesar de que hacemos nuestras tareas perfectamente sin ella. Después de la publicación de datos sobre los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania y la declaración del presidente de los Estados Unidos Joe Biden sobre la probabilidad de que Rusia usara armas químicas, esperábamos tal provocación.

⠀

Pero cualquier mentira está condenada a la destrucción, ¡y se acerca la hora en que expondremos a estos criminales y les pediremos cuentas!*"


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (25 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien puede confirmar que es Ucrania?


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo escribió en este otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tio es tonto y me callo , pero el karma es muy cabron


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El otro forero dice alegremente que se hunde hoy, pero que en un par de días lo tienen a flote (?) achicando agua (??) para recuperar la mayoría de la munición (???) que iba dentro.



Veo a Putin llamando a los Marvel Avengers


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> malas noticias el forero Lowfour ha sido reclutado por el ejercito Sueco para el puesto de auxiliar de relajación y goce de las soldados femeninas suecas es mas que evidente que será una victima mas de este conflicto a causa de muerte por kiki



Tio vete a dar la tabarra a al hilo de zurullokov anda... que ya eres un poco mayorcito para decir tontadas


----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2022)

Toneladas de ayuda humanitaria...


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> ¿Pudo recuperar su barco del fondo en un plis plas? Si lo hizo, ¿sirvió para algo alguna pieza de lo recuperado?



era un barco de pesca recreativo. Y sí, se sacó del fondo del puerto en unos días y se pudo arreglar casi todo incluido el motor fueraborda. Lo que no se pudo arreglar fue la instalación eléctrica y la electrónica.


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No era ajedrez, sino poker.
> Game over, los están dejando ganar, porque así se juega al poker ()
> Hasta Einstein lo dice, que se pierde-gana (¿o era lo del gato bipolar?).
> 
> Leed, leed:



Esta peña no come doritos, los esnifa!!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> era un barco de pesca recreativo. Y sí, se sacó del fondo del puerto en unos días y se pudo arreglar casi todo incluido el motor fueraborda. Lo que no se pudo arreglar fue la instalación eléctrica y la electrónica.



Solo por curiosidad. ¿Qué tamaño tenía dicho barco recreativo? Porque un yate de 10 o 12 metros lo puedes sacar con una grua desde el muelle.. Un barco de desembarco de 1000tm me da que no.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No era ajedrez, sino poker.
> Game over, los están dejando ganar, porque así se juega al poker ()
> Hasta Einstein lo dice, que se pierde-gana (¿o era lo del gato bipolar?).
> 
> Leed, leed:



El discipulo aventajado de Zurullov.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

Ukraine Has Launched Counteroffensives, Reportedly Surrounding 10,000 Russian Troops


We have our first objective observation confirming that, yes, the Ukrainian army is on the move. And the Russians near Ukraine’s capital city could be in big trouble.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> ¿Pudo recuperar su barco del fondo en un plis plas? Si lo hizo, ¿sirvió para algo alguna pieza de lo recuperado?
> 
> El otro forero dice alegremente que se hunde hoy, pero que en un par de días lo tienen a flote (?) achicando agua (??) para recuperar la mayoría de la munición (???) que iba dentro.
> 
> ...



No merece la pena ni rebatir. La peña comparando el reflote de un barco pequeño de recreo con un mastodonte de más de 110 metros de largo y 4000 toneladas de peso.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad. ¿Qué tamaño tenía dicho barco recreativo? Porque un yate de 10 o 12 metros lo puedes sacar con una grua desde el muelle.. Un barco de desembarco de 1000tm me da que no.



unos 8 metros de eslora. Para barcos grandes hay otros métodos. Conozco a un buzo profesional que ha sacado mercantes del fondo a base de atarles globos de izado.


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Voluntario usano dice que su unidad se ha cargado 7 tanques y que van a dar una vuelta a ver que queda por ahí. No parece que sufran por la guerra, sino más bien que han ido al monte a recoger perretxikos.



El voluntario va mejor equipado que los cyborgs último modelo ruskis


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Se le buen tipo al James Vázquez.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo escribió en este otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jodo, esta desquiciado, nunca le habia visto un escrito en ese tono, me preocupa, las cosas deben estar realmente mal en el frente.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



Esto es una perdida total del control emocional, lo que pasa a los niños pequeños cuando reciben una mala noticia o no les dejas hacer lo que quieren y se descontrolan, a veces violentamente, gritan, lloran, amenazan e incluso agreden a los que tienen alrededor

Se supone que con la madurez se superan estos comportamientos tipicos de un niño de 4 años, lo cual dice mucho de la calidad intelectual y humana de ese despojo

Hay que ver lo ridiculo que resulta leerlo, una persona supuestamente adulta hablando de ir a darle de hostias a un ucraniano por la calle

Como ha cambiado la cosa en 30 dias, del "no habra invasion porque para los rusos los ucranianos son hermanos y el problema es solo el gobierno" a promover la "solucion final" para todos los ucranianos

Y sin despeinarse oygan...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Las gran cantidad de bajas de blindados rusos se confirma en este nuevo vídeo de refuerzos putlerianos evaluan mantener lo conseguido luego de Mariupol parece poco probable que traten nuevas ofensivas como al principio los rusos van a pasar a una guerra mas estática 



Los rusos en Kiev perdieron terreno el día 23-24 de Marzo la fuente es anti Putler pero es verdad: ZSU liberó el pueblo de Lukyanivka. Como resultado de los combates, unos 40 orcos, 9 IFV y 2 tanques fueron destruidos. Un tanque ha sido capturado y ahora dispara a los rusos. 


La confirmación visual 
 

Lata rusa reventada o abandonada intacta en Lukyanivka como ya es usual en ellos 


Dejo el link del mapa mas pro y en azul donde fueron expulsados los rusos


https://i.ibb.co/LnJNMMg/32213322wew.jpg




#UPDATE Mapas de Kiev que muestran las áreas controladas por las fuerzas rusas y la contraofensiva de las fuerzas ucranianas, al 16 y 23 de marzo, según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra


Aquí el mapa full el link 


https://militaryland.net/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/day_29_fullmap.png



Las posiciones rusas en el sur del país se ven bastante consolidadas osea Kiev Kharkov son mas bien posibles maniobras de distracción para mantener ocupado al ejercito Ucraniano, maniobra de distracción de mierda suicida estilo ruso osea mando a estos pobres infelices a una muerte segura mientras me centro mas en el Sur


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No era ajedrez, sino poker.



Para que nos entendamos... ¿estamos ganando o perdiendo según tú???

Poque yo lo que veo es:

- NABUCO NO
- CRIMEA, DONBASS NO
- SIRIA NO

Son una y otra y otra... y eso salvo para tarambainas que no tienen dónde caerse muertos es muuuuuuuucha pasta tirada... y ya está bien de jugar mal...

Y lo que yo veo en esta guerra es que sigue el mismo, pero el mismo guión de siempre... el que algunos ya PREDIJIMOS en Siria y se cumplió punto por punto y el que cualquiera con un poco y no mucho sentido común te diría que seguiría...


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> En vez de cambiar a la niña de clase, que haga las maletas y se vayan para Rusia, no? Tanto amor por la madre rusa, no se que cojones hacen en España.



Es que tampoco crea que lo tenga fácil para irse a Rusia. Si decidiera irse a Rusia lo más parecido supongo que sería irse a Crimea porque la mujer es de allí, y ahora mismo ahí no hay tiros pero los hay muy muy cerca. Quita, quita: se está mucho mejor viviendo en un país de la OTAN títere de los anglosionistas.


----------



## cienaga (25 Mar 2022)

Estais poniendo muchos mensajes de la ofensiva ucraniana, pero puede ser que sea la ultima


----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que tampoco crea que lo tenga fácil para irse a Rusia. Si decidiera irse a Rusia lo más parecido supongo que sería irse a Crimea porque la mujer es de allí, y ahora mismo ahí no hay tiros pero los hay muy muy cerca. Quita, quita: se está mucho mejor viviendo en un país de la OTAN títere de los anglosionistas.



Nos ha jodido...
A ver de que cojones viviria en Rusia, tal y como va el percal

Si la mujer se largo de alla por algo seria... algo tendra el agua cuando la bendicen


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Nos ha jodido...
> A ver de que cojones viviria en Rusia, tal y como va el percal
> 
> Si la mujer se largo de alla por algo seria... algo tendra el agua cuando la bendicen



Podría buscar trabajo en una de esas "troll farms" que hay por allí dedicadas a sembrar occidente de propangada pro-ruski y anti-EE.UU. En eso tiene ya experiencia y podría encargarse de sembrarla por la RRSS en español.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

BUM!


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jodo, esta desquiciado, nunca le habia visto un escrito en ese tono, me preocupa, las cosas deben estar realmente mal en el frente.



Y ya no sólo en el frente, para él esto es ya casi personal. Hablamos de un mariscal de foro de internet que llevaba años haciendo un seguimiento puntual de un conflicto arengando al resto de usuarios y lanzando predicciones sin que casi nadie le tosiera. Estoy hablando de años y años, eh. Y de repente en menos de un mes se desvela como lo que siempre fue: un cuñado doritero con un palillo en la boca y un monster energy zero en la mano. A la hora de la verdad sus opiniones geoestrategicas han resultado ser tan relevantes como las de un taxista comentando onda cero o las de la señora de la limpieza de un centro comercial : no valen nada. Y....au, eso duele. Esas predicciones de primera hora en especial, con la horda capturando Ucrania en dos días y la población celebrándolo han envejecido como la leche y le han dejado a la altura del betún. Pues a relajarse y a tranquilizarse que todo apunta a que esta operación militar especial relámpago va para largo, si no quiere que nos riamos de sus doritadas que no las escriba e ya.


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Las gran cantidad de bajas de blindados rusos se confirma en este nuevo vídeo de refuerzos putlerianos evaluan mantener lo conseguido luego de Mariupol parece poco probable que traten nuevas ofensivas como al principio los rusos van a pasar a una guerra mas estática
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ejercito de Tik Tok, como los tienen calaos, son unas risas, suben videos de batallas ficticias, disparando en Mariupol con mas camaras que un rodaje de Nolan.


----------



## six six six the number.. (25 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> En vez de cambiar a la niña de clase, que haga las maletas y se vayan para Rusia, no? Tanto amor por la madre rusa, no se que cojones hacen en España.



Pues cobrar el sueldo de funcionario todos los meses en Hispañistán, a eso no se renuncia así como así.


----------



## Agropecuario (25 Mar 2022)

Jojojojo el mcnutty me ha ignorado ... no le gusta que le lleven la contraria, como buen rojo de mierda¡¡


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> unos 8 metros de eslora. Para barcos grandes hay otros métodos. Conozco a un buzo profesional que ha sacado mercantes del fondo a base de atarles globos de izado.



No digo que sea completa y absolutamente imposible reflotar un barco. Pero de ahí a decir que estás hundiendo un barco para apagar un incendio con la intención de reflotarlo en un par de días, y que vas a recuperar la carga... no. Además, el camarada hablaba explícitamente de _bombas de achique_, lo cual le deja en muy, muy mal lugar.

Para mí el tema está zanjado, no por ti y lo que dices, sino por lo ridículo de la situación del barco en Ucrania. Volvemos a llevar el hilo al sexo de los ángeles, y que si todo, absolutamente todo, es una jugada maestra de ajedrez 4D de Putin. Le están muriendo soldados a ritmos nunca vistos, y los palmeros dicen que es una jugada maestra de póquer. No sé, a mí si Perro Sánchez me dice que va a meterse en una guerra con Marruecos de 500 muertos al día, sanciones draconianas, un hundimiento geopolítico que durará décadas, y todo para llevarse un campo de fosfatos... como que no me parece una jugada maestra.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Y ya no sólo en el frente, para él esto es ya casi personal. Hablamos de un mariscal de foro de internet que llevaba años haciendo un seguimiento puntual de un conflicto arengando al resto de usuarios y lanzando predicciones sin que casi nadie le tosiera. Estoy hablando de años y años, eh. Y de repente en menos de un mes se desvela como lo que siempre fue: un cuñado doritero con un palillo en la boca y un monster energy zero en la mano. A la hora de la verdad sus opiniones geoestrategicas han resultado ser tan relevantes como las de un taxista comentando onda cero o las de la señora de la limpieza de un centro comercial : no valen nada. Y....au, eso duele. Esas predicciones de primera hora en especial, con la horda capturando Ucrania en dos días y la población celebrándolo han envejecido como la leche y le han dejado a la altura del betún. Pues a relajarse y a tranquilizarse que todo apunta a que esta operación militar especial relámpago va para largo, si no quiere que nos riamos de sus doritadas que no las escriba e ya.



Zhukov da mejor información que el propio estado mayor ruso y además lo hace con total lealtad a la gran madre patria porque no llega a desvelar ningún detalle que comprometa las operaciones:






Zhukov es nuestro Pedro Baños foril.


----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov da mejor información que el propio estado mayor ruso y además lo hace con total lealtad a la gran madre patria porque no llega a desvelar ningún detalle que comprometa las operaciones:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999034
> 
> ...



Esto es la maniobra "javier clemente", que ya sabemos que el seleccionador nacional no tiene ni puta idea y te voy a decir yo como hay que hacer para ganar el mundial...


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No digo que sea completa y absolutamente imposible reflotar un barco....



Yo no he escrito del caso concreto del barco hundido del hilo. 

Por lo demás, reflotar un barco que no esté hundido a mucha profundidad es relativamente fácil si su estructura no está demasiado dañada.


----------



## elena francis (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Las gran cantidad de bajas de blindados rusos se confirma en este nuevo vídeo de refuerzos putlerianos evaluan mantener lo conseguido luego de Mariupol parece poco probable que traten nuevas ofensivas como al principio los rusos van a pasar a una guerra mas estática
> 
> ...



Pueden enviar a Ucrania el sursum corda. Se lo van a javelinizar todo lo que envíen. De facto Rusia ya perdió la guerra hace unos cuantos días.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Mujeres ucras dando el callo en el frente


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wein (25 Mar 2022)

El tal zhukov ya predecía en 2010 que Irán iba a ser atacado después del mundial. En 2010, y desde 2014 cada año Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania dos veces o en invierno o en verano para evitar la rasputista.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pueden enviar a Ucrania el sursum corda. Se lo van a javelinizar todo lo que envíen. De facto Rusia ya perdió la guerra hace unos cuantos días.



Eso no puede ser cierto. Tiene que ser un fake fijo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El tal zhukov ya predecía en 2010 que Irán iba a ser atacado después del mundial. En 2010, y desde 2014 cada año Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania dos veces o en invierno o en verano para evitar la rasputista.



Al final ha acertado. Bueno, con lo de Irán no.


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo no he escrito del caso concreto del barco hundido del hilo.
> 
> Por lo demás, reflotar un barco que no esté hundido a mucha profundidad es relativamente fácil si su estructura no está demasiado dañada.



Bueno, eso de "fácil"... enderezar el Costa Concordia costó 600 millones de € y más de un año de trabajos. Y el barco estaba solo volcado, encallado y más de la mitad aún en superficie, no le había reventado lo que sea que haya reventado en el barco ruso. El barco fue directamente al desguace.

El "Mar Egeo" estuvo tirado a 4 metros de la costa de Coruña durante años y años, hasta que al final se cortó en piezas in situ y a chatarra. Si vas a hacer submarinismo por la zona, aún hay buenos tronchos de barco en el fondo (a 10-15m), que se van a quedar ahí por siglos. No es fácil sacarlos arriba.

El camarada está diciendo, insisto, que se hundió voluntariamente el barco con la idea de reflotarlo en un par de días y recuperar la mitad (o más) de la carga y el barco operativo tras chapa y pintura.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El camarada está diciendo, insisto, que se hundió voluntariamente el barco con la idea de reflotarlo en un par de días y recuperar la mitad (o más) de la carga y el barco operativo tras chapa y pintura.



Y yo, insisto, no hablo de ese caso en concreto.


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es una perdida total del control emocional, lo que pasa a los niños pequeños cuando reciben una mala noticia o no les dejas hacer lo que quieren y se descontrolan, a veces violentamente, gritan, lloran, amenazan e incluso agreden a los que tienen alrededor
> 
> Se supone que con la madurez se superan estos comportamientos tipicos de un niño de 4 años, lo cual dice mucho de la calidad intelectual y humana de ese despojo
> 
> ...



Yo creo que este Zhukov necesita tratamiento psiquiátrico. Lo digo en serio


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hundir un barco para apagar un incendio?
> 
> Como no se le había ocurrido a nadie antes?



Quién ha dicho esto? Me debe tener en el ignore. Por amor de Dios, colgad un pantallazo, quiero ver eso con mis propios ojos


----------



## Wein (25 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Al final ha acertado. Bueno, con lo de Irán no.



Hombre pero la invasión iba a ser un paseo, para él y para muchos putinianos.

En lo de Irán no acierta ni él ni los sionistas. Por cierto muchos putinianos decían que era Putin el que defendia a Iran y por eso no lo atacaban. Ahora que ha caido Rusia, o cuando caiga, esperemos sentados el ataque a Iran en dos semanas. Había por aqui un hilo del 2008 por si no se pilla la ironia.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pueden enviar a Ucrania el sursum corda. Se lo van a javelinizar todo lo que envíen. De facto Rusia ya perdió la guerra hace unos cuantos días.



Es que ni hace falta. Cómo van a defender fragonetas sin blindaje de simples ametralladoras?


----------



## Trovador (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre pero la invasión iba a ser un paseo, para él y para muchos putinianos.



Y lo sigue siendo: ahora ej k los rusos están parados por ej k se están reagrupando.


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Y yo, insisto, no hablo de ese caso en concreto.



Por eso te digo que esto no tiene más recorrido. Comparar el hundimiento y reflote de un barquito (menos de 30 metros), que muchas veces ni son de metal, no tiene nada que ver con reflotar lo que básicamente es un megalingote de hierro que ha perdido cualquier estanqueidad. En cuanto te pones a buscar reflotes de buenos tronchos (yo he puesto unos cuantos) ves que las opciones suelen ser dejarlos donde están, trocearlos y a chatarra o costosísimas y larguísimas operaciones que van directamente al desguace.

Otro ejemplo, más parecido al de los rusos: el USS Oklahoma hundido en Pearl Harbor. Se empezó a reflotar a mediados del 1942. *Un año* más tarde estaba enderezado y lleno de bolsas de aire (que no bombas de achique). *Medio año* más tarde se consiguió arrastrar a dique seco. Se subastó para chatarra, *lo arrastraron* hasta S. Francisco y se hundió durante una tormenta en el viaje.


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Quién ha dicho esto? Me debe tener en el ignore. Por amor de Dios, colgad un pantallazo, quiero ver eso con mis propios ojos








Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


La cosa es si la munición de t64 y su cañón de 125mm es compatible con t72.t80 y t90 Los aliados proveerán.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Es que ni hace falta. Cómo van a defender fragonetas sin blindaje de simples ametralladoras?



Veremos más fragonetas tuneadas con palés, troncos y las cosas más inimaginables que encuentren saqueando por ahí..

No entiendo por qué no le piden al hamijo Lukashenko unos miles de camiones, ya que no manda tropas que mande la División azul camionera


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

Un análisis de la guerra de Ucrania del mejor escritor e historiador de la WWII, Antony Beevor.









Putin Doesn’t Realize How Much Warfare Has Changed


The Russian president’s obsession with World War II is hindering his invasion of Ukraine.




www.theatlantic.com





Edito. Si no os carga el contenido, entrad en modo incognito.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Por eso te digo que esto no tiene más recorrido. Comparar el hundimiento y reflote de un barquito (menos de 30 metros), que muchas veces ni son de metal, no tiene nada que ver con reflotar lo que básicamente es un megalingote de hierro que ha perdido cualquier estanqueidad. En cuanto te pones a buscar reflotes de buenos tronchos (yo he puesto unos cuantos) ves que las opciones suelen ser dejarlos donde están, trocearlos y a chatarra o costosísimas y larguísimas operaciones que van directamente al desguace.
> 
> Otro ejemplo, más parecido al de los rusos: el USS Oklahoma hundido en Pearl Harbor. Se empezó a reflotar a mediados del 1942. *Un año* más tarde estaba enderezado y lleno de bolsas de aire (que no bombas de achique). *Medio año* más tarde se consiguió arrastrar a dique seco. Se subastó para chatarra, *lo arrastraron* hasta S. Francisco y se hundió durante una tormenta en el viaje.



Yo te puedo decir que un solo buzo profesional, con la ayuda de dos personas desde una pequeña embarcacion en superficie, fue capaz primero de soldar unas planchas en el casco de un mercante hundido a 60 metros de agua para taparle las vías y luego lo reflotó con ayuda de globos de izado. Una vez puesto a flotar, un remolcador lo llevó lentamente a un puerto cercano y allí le sacaron lo que tenía de valor en el cargamento (material cerámico de construcción, se pudo recuperar casi todo) y el propio barco y finalmente lo desguazaron y achatarraron.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Bueno, eso de "fácil"... enderezar el Costa Concordia costó 600 millones de € y más de un año de trabajos. Y el barco estaba solo volcado, encallado y más de la mitad aún en superficie, no le había reventado lo que sea que haya reventado en el barco ruso. El barco fue directamente al desguace.
> 
> El "Mar Egeo" estuvo tirado a 4 metros de la costa de Coruña durante años y años, hasta que al final se cortó en piezas in situ y a chatarra. Si vas a hacer submarinismo por la zona, aún hay buenos tronchos de barco en el fondo (a 10-15m), que se van a quedar ahí por siglos. No es fácil sacarlos arriba.
> 
> El camarada está diciendo, insisto, que se hundió voluntariamente el barco con la idea de reflotarlo en un par de días y recuperar la mitad (o más) de la carga y el barco operativo tras chapa y pintura.



Aunque pueda sonar exagerado lo que voy a contar, me empieza a recordar a uno que conocí en un trabajo. El susodicho era un hombre de unos 50 y pico años, canoso, falto de dientes por problemas con el alcohol ..... Que resulta que gracias al world of warcraft cambio el vicio del alcohol, tragaperras etc por el jueguito. A lo que iba, un día cuando se marchaba del trabajo le saludo y me dice.... hasta luego, que voy con prisa que he quedado con mi grupo ...... y le digo... ¿Que grupo? Y me cuenta:
Si bueno, es que yo soy Sanadora en el WOW y sin mi no pueden empezar bla bla bla, 
yo ignorante de mi le digo, sanadora????
Y me dice si, soy Amazona21 o algo similar....

Mi cara se quedo a cuadros, mientras el tio se piraba pensaba cuantos de su grupo de wow se la habran pelado con amazona21 sin saber que es un tio de 50 tacos sin dientes.

Pues con Zurullov nos esta pasando algo parecido.


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, Dios se lo pague. No sabía que fue Zhukov. Ahora empieza ya a no hacerme tanta gracia que me tenga en el ignore. Me estoy perdiendo auténticas joyas del humor.


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir que un solo buzo profesional, con la ayuda de dos personas desde una pequeña embarcacion en superficie, fue capaz primero de soldar unas planchas en el casco de un mercante hundido a 60 metros de agua para taparle las vías y luego lo reflotó con ayuda de globos de izado. Una vez puesto a flotar, un remolcador lo llevó lentamente a un puerto cercano y allí le sacaron lo que tenía de valor en el cargamento (material cerámico de construcción, se pudo recuperar casi todo) y el propio barco y finalmente lo desguazaron y achatarraron.



Si es el que has dicho antes, de 8 metros de eslora, no estamos hablando de lo mismo. Un kayak de plástico ya tiene 4 metros de eslora. Tampoco hablamos de una vía de agua a reparar con una chapa soldada.

Aquí hablamos de esto: Alligator-class landing ship - Wikipedia , 113 metros y casi 5.000 toneladas de puro metal si iba cargado, aderezado con material explosivo, reventado o bien por un misil o bien por una explosión de munición. Te aseguro que eso no se reflota con dos puntos de soldadura y cuatro globos, ni con un coste menor a la carga.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

Rubén García, rumbo a Ucrania


El jugador de Osasuna inició este jueves su viaje a Polonia con ayuda humanitaria para los refugiados




www.diariodenavarra.es





Que la moral y la motivación de los ucros siga alta, depende de como nos comportemos con sus familias. Gente, ayudad donde podáis y como mejor os venga.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Mar 2022)

Tratan de reorganizarse? Este hombre seria el objetivo primordial, como ya lo ha sido abatir a tantos oficiales como sea posible


Moscú envió ayer a la periferia de Kyiv al comandante del distrito oriental de Rusia, el general Alexander Chaiko. “Como comandante estoy orgulloso de mis subordinados”, dijo a la tropa, entre la que impuso condecoraciones, según imágenes difundidas por las televisiones rusas. Diversas fuentes de los servicios de inteligencias occidentales insisten en que la ofensiva sobre Kyiv ha aflorado defectos enquistados del ejército ruso: pésimo mantenimiento del material debido a la corrupción, mala relación entre soldados –la mayoría reclutas– y mandos intermedios y tendencia a la fuga.









Aleksandr Chaiko - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



Necesita tratamiento psicológico ese señor...




txusky_g dijo:


> BUM!



Este se ve algo mejor, pero deberían de mejorar algo la calidad de esos vídeos, tal vez añadiéndole algún sistema de grabación a la propia pantalla. Es que cualquier vídeo de lanzamiento de ATGMs de grupos rebeldes sirios se mea en estos vídeos ucranianos, ejemplo:





Estos 2 ataques fallan claramente ambos... Últimamente Rusia no saca ni propaganda de calidad...


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un análisis de la guerra de Ucrania del mejor escritor e historiador de la WWII, Antony Beevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jodé. El mismisimo Beevor!


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un análisis de la guerra de Ucrania del mejor escritor e historiador de la WWII, Antony Beevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para entrar sin mucho problema a un montón de páginas con paywall, instaláos esta extensión: magnolia1234 / Bypass Paywalls Firefox Clean o magnolia1234 / Bypass Paywalls Chrome Clean

No está en la tienda oficial por motivos obvios, y de vez en cuando pide actualización de plugins para sitios.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Mucho cochecito y poco tanque últimamente:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Para entrar sin mucho problema a un montón de páginas con paywall, instaláos esta extensión: magnolia1234 / Bypass Paywalls Firefox Clean o magnolia1234 / Bypass Paywalls Chrome Clean
> 
> No está en la tienda oficial por motivos obvios, y de vez en cuando pide actualización de plugins para sitios.



En Firefox sí está en la página oficial de aplicaciones 






Bypass Paywalls Clean – Consigue esta extensión para Firefox (es)


Descargar Bypass Paywalls Clean para Firefox. Bypass Paywalls of (custom) news sites




addons.mozilla.org






La que no estaba era la aplicación original que precedía a esa: GitHub - iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome: Bypass Paywalls web browser extension for Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Aunque pueda sonar exagerado lo que voy a contar, me empieza a recordar a uno que conocí en un trabajo. El susodicho era un hombre de unos 50 y pico años, canoso, falto de dientes por problemas con el alcohol ..... Que resulta que gracias al world of warcraft cambio el vicio del alcohol, tragaperras etc por el jueguito. A lo que iba, un día cuando se marchaba del trabajo le saludo y me dice.... hasta luego, que voy con prisa que he quedado con mi grupo ...... y le digo... ¿Que grupo? Y me cuenta:
> Si bueno, es que yo soy Sanadora en el WOW y sin mi no pueden empezar bla bla bla,
> yo ignorante de mi le digo, sanadora????
> Y me dice si, soy Amazona21 o algo similar....
> ...



Zhukov quizás no es ni español , pueden ser un grupo de trolls del kremlin . No se si esta puesto :


*Russian soldier reportedly runs over his commander with tank in protest*


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

El grado de destrucción del camión y los cuerpos da a entender que los ucras están usando munición antitanque para destruir camiones que podrían ser detenidos igual con armas cortas: 




Spoiler: Rusos reventados


----------



## JAGGER (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Zhukov quizás no es ni español , pueden ser un grupo de trolls del kremlin . No se si esta puesto :
> 
> 
> *Russian soldier reportedly runs over his commander with tank in protest*



Hace unos años 2010/2014 era un tipo razonable. No tuve ningún intercambio y desde que comienzó la invasión noto que me tiene en el ignore. Él y unos cuantos más. Raro raro.
Algo pasó.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Si es el que has dicho antes, de 8 metros de eslora, no estamos hablando de lo mismo. Un kayak de plástico ya tiene 4 metros de eslora. Tampoco hablamos de una vía de agua a reparar con una chapa soldada.
> 
> Aquí hablamos de esto: Alligator-class landing ship - Wikipedia , 113 metros y casi 5.000 toneladas de puro metal si iba cargado, aderezado con material explosivo, reventado o bien por un misil o bien por una explosión de munición. Te aseguro que eso no se reflota con dos puntos de soldadura y cuatro globos, ni con un coste menor a la carga.



Creo que dejé claro que era un mercante cargado. Posiblemente de iguales o mayores dimensiones que el barco ruso hundido. Y de nuevo, yo no hablaba del barco ruso en particular


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jodo, pues como sea como cuando avisó lo de la guerra de ucrania, preveo un aumento de matriculaos en cursos prepper y tal


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hace unos años 2010/2014 era un tipo razonable. No tuve ningún intercambio y desde que comienzó la invasión noto que me tiene en el ignore. Él y unos cuantos más. Raro raro.
> Algo pasó.



Pues simplemente que el troll de Moscu encargado de esa cuenta ha cambiado y el nuevo no da la talla.


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El grado de destrucción del camión y los cuerpos da a entender que los ucras están usando munición antitanque para destruir camiones que podrían ser detenidos igual con armas cortas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pero menos efectivos y antitanques tienen de sobra. Lo que siempre decimos, los ucranianos están hasta los cojones de los rusos, y no se andan con milongas. Para los rusos es una operación especial para ellos no: son ya 3.4 millones que han salido, más de la mitad niños. Ciudades arrasadas. Tienen lo que se merecen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pues simplemente que el troll de Moscu encargado de esa cuenta ha cambiado y el nuevo no da la talla.



Los trolls rusos viven en Olgino: Olgino - Wikipedia









Internet Research Agency - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## djvan (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Quién ha dicho esto? Me debe tener en el ignore. Por amor de Dios, colgad un pantallazo, quiero ver eso con mis propios ojos




Es de lo más grande que se ha visto aquí ultimwmente


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Zhukov quizás no es ni español , pueden ser un grupo de trolls del kremlin . No se si esta puesto :
> 
> 
> *Russian soldier reportedly runs over his commander with tank in protest*



Hace unos meses leí en un hilo que se le consideraba una de las eminencias de Burbuja.info No me interesaba mucho y no indague hasta que empezó la guerra, tras un ataque suyo a una respuesta inocente en el hilo chincheta, me insulto, entre en su prestigioso blog a curiosear. Un blog que el promociona y que llevaba años sin una entrada y sin vistas, y que resucito para la ocasión. 
No se si es un bot y eso es irrelevante cuando dice que va a cambiar a su hija de colegio para que no tenga contacto con niños de ese país y su arranque de violencia si se encuentra con un ucraniano por la calle, es de una cuñadez de +un kiloton


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hace unos meses leí en un hilo que se le consideraba una de las eminencias de Burbuja.info No me interesaba mucho y no indague hasta que empezó la guerra, tras un ataque suyo a una respuesta inocente en el hilo chincheta, me insulto, entre en su prestigioso blog a curiosear. Un blog que el promociona y que llevaba años sin una entrada y sin vistas, y que resucito para la ocasión.
> No se si es un bot y eso es irrelevante cuando dice que va a cambiar a su hija de colegio para que no tenga contacto con niños de ese país y su arranque de violencia si se encuentra con un ucraniano por la calle, es de una cuñadez de +un kiloton



Quienes le consideran eminencia son los que siempre han sido pro-Putin 

El hecho de que tenga varios hilos chincheta y blog personal, ayuda a dar esa imágen de experto. También tiene esta chincheta en el foro de Historia:





__





Pinturas de guerra: mi blog de pintura bélica e ilustración militar


Esto es una exposición muy larga que explica por qué me dedico a perder el tiempo en estas cosas. El enlace al blog está aquí al principio si quieres saltarte mis divagaciones que no le interesan a nadie. Pinturas de Guerra Editado: 25/09 Creado blog secundario para las pinturas de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hace unos años 2010/2014 era un tipo razonable. No tuve ningún intercambio y desde que comienzó la invasión noto que me tiene en el ignore. Él y unos cuantos más. Raro raro.
> Algo pasó.



De este perfil hay unos cuantos en burbuja , foreros que son razonables y puedes estar o no de acuerdo en muchos temas pero entiendes que son distintos puntos de vista pero cuando sale el tema Rusia son autenticos fanaticos que repiten el discurso del kremlin.

Creo que son trolles del kremlin , cuentas que funcionan 24h al día y son llevadas por distintas personas que dominan el español. Por no hablar de nuevas cuentas que de forma constante abren hilos buscando crear nuevos adeptos a la causa con estupideces del tipo : " Los vacunados son los que están a favor de Ucrania" o "Franco estaría a favor de Rusia" 

En los primeros días del conflicto aparecían nuevos foreros que ni dominaban el español ...


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> cuando dice que va a cambiar a su hija de colegio para que no tenga contacto con niños de ese país y su arranque de violencia si se encuentra con un ucraniano por la calle, es de una cuñadez de +un kiloton



Ojalá fuera eso, una cuñadez. Pero esto viene de gente que nos está intentando convencer de que son la salvación de occidente, de la decencia y de la barrera contra la brutalidad moro-asiática. Y luego hablan de odio visceral hacia gente que son prácticamente indistinguibles de ellos, y no les importa traer mercenarios con fama de brutales para matarlos.

Dicen que vienen a desnazificar Ucrania, y por lo visto, el primer paso hacia la desnazificación es odiarlos de una forma total, hasta el punto de odiar a un niño que simplemente quiere a su país. ¿Alguien se imagina a Hitler odiando a los niños austríacos? A la vista de esto, ¿qué le queda a los ucranianos más que luchar por su país hasta el último hombre? La rendición no les llevaría más que a ser algo peor que una colonia: ¿serían como los negros del Congo Belga?


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Quienes le consideran eminencia son los que siempre han sido pro-Putin
> 
> El hecho de que tenga varios hilos chincheta y blog personal, ayuda a dar esa imágen de experto. También tiene esta chincheta en el foro de Historia:
> 
> ...



Ah gracias por tu recomendación de la extensión para firefox de Bypass Paywalls que hiciste hace unas semanas, me es de mucha utilidad


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Ojalá fuera eso, una cuñadez. Pero esto viene de gente que nos está intentando convencer de que son la salvación de occidente, de la decencia y de la barrera contra la brutalidad moro-asiática. Y luego hablan de odio visceral hacia gente que son prácticamente indistinguibles de ellos, y no les importa traer mercenarios con fama de brutales para matarlos.
> 
> Dicen que vienen a desnazificar Ucrania, y por lo visto, el primer paso hacia la desnazificación es odiarlos de una forma total, hasta el punto de odiar a un niño que simplemente quiere a su país. ¿Alguien se imagina a Hitler odiando a los niños austríacos? A la vista de esto, ¿qué le queda a los ucranianos más que luchar por su país hasta el último hombre? La rendición no les llevaría más que a ser algo peor que una colonia: ¿serían como los negros del Congo Belga?



Es que no entendéis que la propaganda rusa es enorme, solo hay que entrar en un canal ruso, checheno y la historia que se cuenta ahi es diametralmente opuesta a lo que leemos en twitter. 

Por decir que estan convencidos de que Zelensky esta en Polonia hace semanas. El video que he subido y las bombas racimo, lo mismo. Hay que leerlo para entenderlo.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Un poco de humor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

FoJAk @FoJAk3
10h

Mr Pool 3/24/22 9:11 PM est






​


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Un poco de humor



Jajajaja, real como la vida misma. Vi la traducción de ese encuentro con Putin y era absolutamente retasado mental el Lukashenko. Putin parece Nobel de Física cuántica a su lado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

BRINIDIS SEñORES


* Enchanted Mermaid * @PygmyGazette 



56 seconds ago 

​


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

"
-How long did you drive through Ukraine?

-3 days

-And in 3 days you lost 8 tanks from a company without engaging in combat?

-Yes

-How many kilometers did you drive?

-Approximately 120"


----------



## Alpharius (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que los rusos empiezan a admitir que no tienen fuerza suficiente


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo creo que este Zhukov necesita tratamiento psiquiátrico. Lo digo en serio



El problema de leer a Zurullov es que da miedo, porque su modo de pensar o mejor dicho de ofuscarse es el mismo que puede tener un Putin o un Shoigu, tios inutiles que una vez ahogados en sus propias mentiras e imposible ya de sostener el aura de ajedrecistas que se habian dado, ridiculizados y humillados ( nada mas y nada menos que por Ucrania) ante el mundo pueden tener reacciones muy violentas, porque al viejo Truñov puede que le encontremos en las noticias por pegar a un niño ucraniano de 7 años en la puerta de un colegio, pero los mogoles del Kremlin tienen nukes, aunque presupongamos que el 90 % ni les funcionaran, pero haberlas haylas.


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Parece que los rusos empiezan a admitir que no tienen fuerza suficiente



Van a liberar lo que es el terreno, porque al paso que van no va a quedar ni un árbol y ni una chabola en pie. Es una estrategia como otra cualquiera.

Pronto construirán el Donbass D'Or "Ciudad Vladimir de Mierda"


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hace unos meses leí en un hilo que se le consideraba una de las eminencias de Burbuja.info



Entre ellos mismos se dan el título de "eminencias" , y ni se te ocurra discutar nada que van a usar la falacia de la autoridad , pero la gran trampa que utilizan de forma constante es la falacia del falso dilema : si no estas de acuerdo con Rusia es que estas con los anglos ; cuando yo por ejemplo no tengo problema en criticar a USA por sus guerras


----------



## naburiano (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que fuera Putin.
> Fue Stalin. Los rojos contra los blancos, los bolcheviques contra los realistas, y cuando Stalin llegó al poder mucho más tarde, les dio pal pelo a todos los cosacos, empezando por los tatar.



No, fue Catalina la grande, los cosacos no son tártaros de Crimea.


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

Mariupol va a ser sacrificada así como los del batallon Azov.


Imagino que Denis sabe que de esta no sale, Putin lo quiere vivo o muerto, aunque mejor muerto.
Toda su historia ha sido borrada de Google...pronto en sus carteleras


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

PRO OTAN VACUNADITOS

=

HALF LIFE

+
POLVO NARANJA SORPRESA MISTERIOSO

+

DONETES A 24 CENTIMOS

+

MASCARILLA

=

DERROICION MUERTO EN VIDA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*69*


*CHECKMATE DONETES   69*

* EL NUCLEO MISMO DE LA O DE LA DORITO CUEVA *

* CHEKMATE GORDOS QUE SE REFUGIAN EN LAS CALORIAS DE LA BOLLERIA *



> El paquete de 9 donettes (8+1) clásicos a 2,19 euros. El último que compré, hará unas dos semanas, me costó 1,55. Subidón del 41%. Ni gochear se puede ya.

















DONETES A 24 CENTIMOS EL DONETE 

DORITOS A CASI 3 EUROS BOLSA 250 GR 

*APOCALIPSIS GAMER *














Crisis: - La inflación del Donette


Dejando aparte el tema precio, no tienen nada que ver los de ahora con los de antes cuando las pesetas, menuda diferencia... lo mismo que con los donuts, solo el olor que tenían... Ya no hablemos de los bollicaos que acababas pringado y los de ahora una mierda que sabe a moho con chocolate ágrio




www.burbuja.info











Crisis: - El Apocalisis burbujo: la bolsa de Doritos a casi 3 euros


https://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/nachos-tex-mex-doritos-260-g/R-VC4AECOMM-627374/p El horror, amigos... la situación es grave.




www.burbuja.info










Los rojos lo han conseguido: los productos de primera necesidad están desapareciendo de los supermercados.


Sí, como en Venezuela, pero en el super de tu barrio. Empezó con el aceite, luego la leche, hoy he ido a varios supermercados y no queda harina de ningún tipo. Id comprando paquetes de pasta porque seguro que será lo siguiente...




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## Chaini (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Entre ellos mismos se dan el título de "eminencias" , y ni se te ocurra discutar nada que van a usar la falacia de la autoridad , pero la gran trampa que utilizan de forma constante es la falacia del falso dilema : si no estas de acuerdo con Rusia es que estas con los anglos ; cuando yo por ejemplo no tengo problema en criticar a USA por sus guerras



No leo ningun mensaje suyo, por quien me tomas, solo las perlas que traen al hilo.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Parece que los rusos empiezan a admitir que no tienen fuerza suficiente



Por no decir que se retiran del resto de teatros de operaciones porque les está cayendo la del pulpo:


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Parece que los rusos empiezan a admitir que no tienen fuerza suficiente



Y eso es admitir que los objetivos de la "operación especial" ya no se van a conseguir. En cualquier caso, el punto de no retorno se superó hace tiempo, cuando el enano mongol azuzó con las armas atómicas. Occidente está unido, y oliendo la sangre del oso ruso. Si dejamos escapar esta oportunidad para acabar con las ansias imperialistas de Putin y de cualquier futuro Putin, somos gilipollas.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Estos ucras oyen explortar un obus y se descojonan. Están tranquilos, saben que lo tiran ellos.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en los campos de Ucrania, los depredadores siguen el ciclo de la naturaleza:


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

Si Rusia tiene 1 millon de soldados
Han perdido 15.000 en un mes

De alargarse esto un año podrian llegar a los 50.000 o mas

A contar los heridos graves

Rusia podria acabar con el 10 o el 15% de todo su ejercito o muerto o gravemente herido

En una operación especial con un pais hermano


Ahora que invadan Polonia


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

Como nadie lo pone lo pongo yo , "humor ucraniano" :


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

MADRE MIA. ASUSTA EL DISCUROS PUBLICO

Y EL DISCURSO EN DECODES


OPUESTOS TOTALMENTE  LO QUE DICE PUBLICAMENTE. DE LO QUE DIRIA TRAS HACER EL DECCOE

GRASSHOPER INTENTO HACER DECODE DE LA FIGURA PUBLICA CHUCK GRASSLEY

BASICAMENTE APROVECHAN OTROS " DECODES" O NOTICIAS COMO SI FUERAN LAS FAMOSAS CARTAS

HACIENDO REFERENCIA O INVOCANDOLAS PARA DECIR " TAL COSA" O SEñaLAR ALGO PARECIDO A LO QUE ESTARIA PASANDO

*CRISIS MEDIO FAKE ( DE UCRANIA ) CANCELADA O EN PROCESO




*

Grasshopper TAFKAG




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

ES MAS. LA OPERACION SE CONSIDERA TERMINADA YA ( HACE DIAS )


*BATMAN
NARANJA
ORANGE*

* Capture Speed *@Capturespeed

Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM


> We are 21 days into this conflict in Ukraine...















> Q said "Done in 30











* arba happihr * @arba  7 minutes ago
Capture Speed​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.



LOL

​
done in 30​148​366​61​







Q World rder
It’s coming Anons. Inching closer and closer. Everything about this has Q fingerprints all over it. Hwasong-(17). Flew 71 (<>17) minutes. Last test since 20(17). Laying on thick. Won’t be long. https://t.me/Aq701/13697
Hwasong (missile name) Gematria = 87 + 17 (number of missile type) = 104

Post 104 from 2017 (in article “first such launch since 2017)

Now is the time to pray.
We're operational.
God bless the United States of America.
Q

Intel Drop #104

Ties into the Done in 30 action we’ve seen.

LFG! Keep praying hard!
 
qalerts.app

Intel Drop #104
Now is the time to pray. We're operational. God bless the United States of America. Q
1.4K viewsItzaDEWsy, 14:38
__

_ 
_ 



​


----------



## Alpharius (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estos ucras oyen explortar un obus y se descojonan. Están tranquilos, saben que lo tiran ellos.



Gracias a vídeos como éste he aprendido dos palabras coloquiales rusas nuevas. Conviene conocerlas para entender mejor las grabaciones. Seguro que las habéis oído bastante éstos días:
Suka (сука) : perra
Blyat (блять): mierda


----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y eso es admitir que los objetivos de la "operación especial" ya no se van a conseguir. En cualquier caso, el punto de no retorno se superó hace tiempo, cuando el enano mongol azuzó con las armas atómicas. Occidente está unido, y oliendo la sangre del oso ruso. Si dejamos escapar esta oportunidad para acabar con las ansias imperialistas de Putin y de cualquier futuro Putin, somos gilipollas.



Esto va para largo, lo importante es lo que esta pasando en el fondo

La OTAN renacida
Alemania rearmandose
La UE dejandose de chorradas hippies y admitiendo que tiene que enseñar los dientes
Reducir progresivamente la dependencia del gas y petroleo ruso
Seguir con las sanciones hasta que rusia se le acaben las ganas de ponerse tonta

El orden postsovietico se ha ido al carajo, nacen nuevos bloques, USA, china y la UE. Rusia pudo haber sido la hostia si se hubiese dejado de movidas imperialistas, lo tenia todo, extension, materias primas, gente con ganas, potencial inmenso... y lo han malgastado en una elite ladrona y aventuras. Que les vaya bonito en el futuro, a lo maximo que podran aspirar es a ser una semi-colonia de los chinos

Y si se quejaban de los paises occidentales....


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si Rusia tiene 1 millon de soldados
> Han perdido 15.000 en un mes
> 
> De alargarse esto un año podrian llegar a los 50.000 o mas
> ...



El problema es que no todos esos soldados son iguales, muchos son reclutas y de hecho están llamando a filas a más pero han perdido muchos de las tropas especiales, paracaidistas, marines, etc y esos no son reemplazables

Tiene más bajas cuando se mueven o cuando estiran las líneas logisticas, ya están empezando a atrincherarse y en los próximos meses si están quietecitos pueden reducir las bajas


----------



## terro6666 (25 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ES MAS. LA OPERACION SE CONSIDERA TERMINADA YA ( HACE DIAS )
> 
> 
> *BATMAN
> ...



Deja ya de ensuciar el hilo, gilipollas.


----------



## Limón (25 Mar 2022)

Cuckov y otros tantos no son bots, desafortunadamente. Son auténticos dementes enfermos de odio y no demasiado listos encima. Gente extraña, perdedores. .si lo fuera por las barbaridades que dicen son dignos de conmiseración.
En el foro hay cm de verdad VENEZOLANOS. 
Esos si que son merecedores de horca.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

__
_22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22_




Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Muchos de eso tubos ya estan en manos de los pro rusos del Donbass.
> Gracias europa por armar a los aliados de ...



... Putin.



CORRE CORRE COGE MAS QUE SON GRATIS

BROOOO BROOOOOM
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_All captured weapons and military equipment are being transferred to the LPR and DPR, 113 tanks





and 138 Javelin anti-tank systems have already been transferred, the Russian Defense Ministry reports

t.me/intelslava/23518

22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22


*YA VAN DOS VECES  *


​


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Mar 2022)

OS acordais de los planes que tenian de "7 dias hasta el Rhin"? Jooder. Ahora sabemos que no hubieran pasado de Berlin Oeste ni en 30 dias.


----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Cuckov y otros tantos no son bots, desafortunadamente. Son auténticos dementes enfermos de odio y no demasiado listos encima. Gente extraña, perdedores. .si lo fuera por las barbaridades que dicen son dignos de conmiseración.
> En el foro hay cm de verdad VENEZOLANOS.
> Esos si que son merecedores de horca.



Yo creo lo mismo, en los ultimos posts se esta viendo como le cuesta mantener la calma, los nervios le pueden y suelta barbaridades sin control. 

Si fuese un troll a sueldo seguiria con los piques y los insultos sin implicarse emocionalmente

En el fondo es una lastima que alguien se meta en historias asi por un coño eslavo y no es el primero que conozco...


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo lo mismo, en los ultimos posts se esta viendo como le cuesta mantener la calma, los nervios le pueden y suelta barbaridades sin control.
> 
> Si fuese un troll a sueldo seguiria con los piques y los insultos sin implicarse emocionalmente
> 
> En el fondo es una lastima que alguien se meta en historias asi por un coño eslavo y no es el primero que conozco...



Y lo que nos reimos de estos comedoritos putinitas? Eso no tiene precio.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Los rusos siguen abandonando su material de la forma más tonta.


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Mar 2022)

Va a salir una chatarra mu buena de todo este PacoEjercito putinita.


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

No se si es fake , pero si esto se lo dan a los ukros ni me imagino lo que tiene la OTAN


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_*❗*_Kharkov is shaken by powerful explosions
84.7K views07:07

_ 
_

Intel Slava Z



Alive, healthy and effectively demilitarizes the enemy.
78.0K views07:16

__

paco dimitris buscandob buenos javelin que desmilitarizar e incautar a tope

gracias OCCIDENTE

mira alli veo unos buenisimos corre corre 







PAO PEPE DOMITRI EN SUS SUPRE FRAGONETOS A RECOGER LAS OFRENDAS OCCIDENTALES 

BRUM BRUM BRUUUM 






__
​ 
Intel Slava Z

1:36


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No se si es fake , pero si esto se lo dan a los ukros ni me imagino lo que tiene la OTAN



Impresionante. Medido al milímetro.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Los de Oryx ya con coña:


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No se si es fake , pero si esto se lo dan a los ukros ni me imagino lo que tiene la OTAN



Esto puede hacer la guerra mas sangrienta.

Creo que en breve sera a los rusos a los que interese meterse en las ciudades para protegerse del machaque que les estan dando a campo abierto, mas seguros van a estar en un edificio de Kharkov que en un bosque en las afueras.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

jojojo. 60% de fallos


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Impresionante. Medido al milímetro.



No te regocijes, dentro de poco esas armas OTAN van a dirigirse contra el desarmado pueblo español. 
Si son capaces de hacer eso con un ejército convencional, imagínate cuando los lagartos millonetis l,os dirijan contra civiles.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Estais poniendo muchos mensajes de la ofensiva ucraniana, pero puede ser que sea la ultima




El Napoleón Bonaparte de burbuja



Nada más que disir.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17*





__





BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17 https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brooootal-enter-amado-lider-korea-del-norte-saca-un-video-gaming-rollito-elon-musk-de-su-hwasong-17.1731840/ BOOOM




www.burbuja.info





*BOOOM*


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

DIRECTORS CUT


​


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo lo mismo, en los ultimos posts se esta viendo como le cuesta mantener la calma, los nervios le pueden y suelta barbaridades sin control.
> 
> Si fuese un troll a sueldo seguiria con los piques y los insultos sin implicarse emocionalmente
> 
> En el fondo es una lastima que alguien se meta en historias asi por un coño eslavo y no es el primero que conozco...



Si fuera un hombre de verdad
Con ella viviendo en España 


Seria ella quien estaria abandonando su rusicidad y en la cola del registro para ponerse 


Mari Carmen


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> jojojo. 60% de fallos





Y cuidado con su arsenal nuclear


Que lo lanzan a Varsovia y acaba en la Plaza Roja


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> No te regocijes, dentro de poco esas armas OTAN van a dirigirse contra el desarmado pueblo español.
> Si son capaces de hacer eso con un ejército convencional, imagínate cuando los lagartos millonetis l,os dirijan contra civiles.



Eso lo dices, porque es lo que piensas que hará la OTAN contigo, por ser un putiniano.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>




otra rata queriendo salvar los muebles


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es una perdida total del control emocional, lo que pasa a los niños pequeños cuando reciben una mala noticia o no les dejas hacer lo que quieren y se descontrolan, a veces violentamente, gritan, lloran, amenazan e incluso agreden a los que tienen alrededor
> 
> Se supone que con la madurez se superan estos comportamientos tipicos de un niño de 4 años, lo cual dice mucho de la calidad intelectual y humana de ese despojo
> 
> ...



Es que viven permeados de la propaganda ruski. Son como peces en una pecera a los que sacas al aire y entonces se revuelven. 
Todas las gilipolleces y cuñadeces son de la TV y "noticieros" que debe tener non-stop en casa. 

Al principio de la Operación Especial él veía que los medios occidentales no decían la "verdad" y se le notaba crecido, en plan pitoniso y os barro a todos con la realidad. Todo aquello que invirtió no solo no da frutos, es que es un risión ahora.

La novela de Orwell "1984" tenía a los actuales rusos representados, todos adultos funcionales pero amaestrados por las pantallas, con la lógica y la realidad oficial en constante lucha entre sí. La disonancia les hace odiar al que les deja por idiotas, que es la propia Realidad, tras las cabriolas y tirabuzones intentando camuflarla o retrasarla. 

Si el enemigo no resulta ser como se le dijo, es porque es malvado y odioso y así Zurullov no queda para sí mismo como un retrasado crédulo, sino que simplemente la maldad o la traición del contrario no fue adecuadamente medida. En realidad esos posts son introspectivos, él trata de no derrumbarse.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> otra rata queriendo salvar los muebles
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Está cantando porque ve su cuello pendiente de un hilo, supongo. Al jefe supremo no le hará mucha gracia.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esto puede hacer la guerra mas sangrienta.
> 
> Creo que en breve sera a los rusos a los que interese meterse en las ciudades para protegerse del machaque que les estan dando a campo abierto, mas seguros van a estar en un edificio de Kharkov que en un bosque en las afueras.



Ya lo hacen incluso en el campo. Los reporteros de guerra rusos frecuentemente hablan desde dentro de edificios.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Necesita tratamiento psicológico ese señor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fíjense en la inestabilidad y poca calidad de imágen. También muchas fotos de las que publica el ejercito ruso tienen poco rango cromático, parecen fotos 'analógicas' de los 80.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El problema es que no todos esos soldados son iguales, muchos son reclutas y de hecho están llamando a filas a más pero han perdido muchos de las tropas especiales, paracaidistas, marines, etc y esos no son reemplazables
> 
> Tiene más bajas cuando se mueven o cuando estiran las líneas logisticas, ya están empezando a atrincherarse y en los próximos meses si están quietecitos pueden reducir las bajas




Lo dudo mucho. Por las noches son como blancos fluorescentes. Van a caer como chinches. Siguen sin enterarse de que la guerra moderna es algo distinto a matar pastores de cabras en Afganistán o Siria.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Dejamos Kiev para el 2028. Vaya cachondos hijos de la grandísima puta enana tullida sidosa.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esto puede hacer la guerra mas sangrienta.
> 
> Creo que en breve sera a los rusos a los que interese meterse en las ciudades para protegerse del machaque que les estan dando a campo abierto, mas seguros van a estar en un edificio de Kharkov que en un bosque en las afueras.



Venga una de batallitas de cuando el abuelo trabucaire. En la segunda guerra del Golfo (la de Kuwait para entendernos) los americanos descubrieron que los carros iraquíes, después de pasarse semienterrados en el desierto para ocultarse pero con la solana dando bien desde arriba por el día, cantaban con autotune a tope de noche ante los visores térmicos. Así que, a pesar de esperarse a priori una disminución de carros alcanzados a partir de cierta fecha, al contrario se hincharon a machacar tanques con nocturnidad y alevosía a base de mavericks (el misil, no el piloto gay-friendly) con buscador infrarrojo o bombas de guiado laser desde los pods con visor térmico como he comentado. 

Un alto oficial iraquí capturado confesó que acabó odiando estar junto a su tanque y que prefería estar lo más lejos posible de él. 

Aplíquese a estos vídeos y a la explicación de porqué hay tanto carro abandonado (sí, quedarse sin gasofa es también buena excusa, tal vez demasiado buena)


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Eso lo dices, porque es lo que piensas que hará la OTAN contigo, por ser un putiniano.



Bueno, los lagartos han inyectado sus armas biológicas indiscriminadamente. En esta false flag no voy con nadie. Me apenan los muertos de ambos bandos (que son lo único que hay de verdad)


----------



## Domm (25 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Por decir que estan convencidos de que Zelensky esta en Polonia hace semanas



Cómo se atreven, si está clarísimo que se encuentra en la primera línea de combate, indiscutiblemente en ucrania desde luego. *Que hace días, por no decir semanas, que no aparece en público en un lugar reconocible de ucrania es solamente propaganda putinista 
*


----------



## uberales (25 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Muy limpito, ¿no?


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Cómo se atreven, si está clarísimo que se encuentra en la primera línea de combate, indiscutiblemente en ucrania desde luego. *Que hace días, por no decir semanas, que no aparece en público en un lugar reconocible de ucrania es solamente propaganda putinista *
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999411



A diferencia de Putin, del que no se sabe ni dónde está, a pesar de que no hay ni un soldado enemigo en Rusia.

Salen videos manipulados que da asco, un chaval de twitch con 20 seguidores lo haría mejor.


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un análisis de la guerra de Ucrania del mejor escritor e historiador de la WWII, Antony Beevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sin leer el contenido, yo es que creo que ni las normas de clausewitz del xix tiene en cuenta el pavo este, eh?

yo es que creo que sabe más de mafia que de otra cosa

luego habrá algún que otro general o mando intermedio que le haya avisado o que haya intentado poner cordura en el tema, pero se lo habrán zumbao, porque la cosa iba de sacársela, y no de ser sensatos

obviamente, han tirado de algún manual, no son idiotas profundos (como los del call of duty, que no sé qué cojones se creían que es una guerra) y algo han planificado, pero sí, se ve que el manual que han pillao está obsoleto, debe de ser de 1990 o así


----------



## Meñakoz (25 Mar 2022)

No está siendo una invasión rápida como esperaba Moscú y las tropas rusas no consiguen llegar a Kiev. El ejercito ucraniano ha hecho retroceder a las tropas rusas y Ucrania ha recuperado algunas localidades en manos de Putin.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Fíjense en la inestabilidad y poca calidad de imágen. También muchas fotos de las que publica el ejercito ruso tienen poco rango cromático, parecen fotos 'analógicas' de los 80.



Es que se viene del conflicto de Azerbaiyán de 2020 y había estas calidades de imágen, la diferencia respecto a lo que se les ve a rusos/ucranianos es monstruosa:









Units of the Azerbaijan Army destroyed the enemy that subjected to fire our cities and regions - <font color=red>VIDEO</font>


Units of the Azerbaijan Army destroyed enemy forces and equipment that shelled our cities and regions, which is a gross violation of the humanitarian ceasefire regime.




mod.gov.az





o


----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un análisis de la guerra de Ucrania del mejor escritor e historiador de la WWII, Antony Beevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí me gusta más Hastings (dentro de este estilo) pero reconozco que Beevor tiene cierta ¿retranca se dice? que es de agradecer. Por ejemplo pongo la traducción automática del artículo (es viernes-tarde, lo siento) y así los que no tengan acceso al artículo o no dominen el inglés puedan apreciarlo:

.....

Putin no se da cuenta de cuánto ha cambiado la guerra La obsesión del presidente ruso con la Segunda Guerra Mundial está obstaculizando su invasión de Ucrania. por Antony Beevor.


Otto von Bismarck dijo una vez que solo un tonto aprende de sus propios errores. “Aprendo de los demás”, dijo el canciller alemán del siglo XIX. Sorprendentemente, el ejército ruso está repitiendo los errores del pasado de su predecesor soviético. En abril de 1945, el mariscal Georgy Zhukov, bajo la intensa presión de Stalin, envió sus ejércitos de tanques a Berlín sin el apoyo de la infantería. Las fuerzas de Vladimir Putin no solo cometieron el mismo error; incluso copiaronla forma en que sus antepasados habían adherido extrañas piezas de hierro, incluidos los marcos de las camas, a las torretas de sus tanques con la esperanza de que el metal agregado detonara prematuramente las armas antitanque. Esto no salvó a los tanques rusos. Simplemente aumentó su perfil y atrajo a los grupos de cazadores de tanques ucranianos, al igual que los tanques soviéticos en Berlín habían atraído a grupos de las Juventudes Hitlerianas y las SS, que los atacaron con Panzerfausts .

La obsesión distorsionada del presidente ruso con la historia, especialmente con la “Gran Guerra Patriótica” contra Alemania, ha sesgado su retórica política con extrañas autocontradicciones . Ha afectado claramente su enfoque militar. Los tanques fueron un gran símbolo de fuerza durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Que Putin todavía pueda verlos de esa manera desafía la creencia. Los vehículos han demostrado ser profundamente vulnerables a los drones y las armas antitanque en conflictos recientes en Libia y en otros lugares; La capacidad de Azerbaiyán para destruir fácilmente los tanques armenios fue esencial para su victoria de 2020 en la región de Nagorno-Karabaj.

Sin embargo, Putin parece haber aprendido tan poco como lo que ha olvidado. En agosto de 1968, los oficiales políticos dijeron a las fuerzas del Pacto de Varsovia que ingresaban a Checoslovaquia que serían bienvenidos como libertadores. Se encontraron malditos, sin combustible y hambrientos. La moral estaba destrozada. El control de Putin sobre los medios nacionales puede ocultar la verdad a la mayoría de la población rusa, pero sus reclutas, obligados ahora a firmar nuevos contratos para convertirlos en voluntarios, son muy conscientes de la realidad.

El trato que da a su propio pueblo es tan despiadado como el trato que da a sus enemigos. El ejército incluso trajo un crematorio móvil a Ucrania para deshacerse de las bajas rusas con el fin de reducir el número de bolsas de cadáveres que regresan a casa. Los predecesores soviéticos de Putin tenían un desprecio similar por los sentimientos de sus tropas. En 1945, el Ejército Rojo enfrentó varios motines. Con frecuencia tratados con desprecio por los oficiales y los departamentos políticos, a los soldados se les ordenaba salir de noche a la tierra de nadie no para recuperar los cuerpos de los camaradas caídos, sino para despojarlos de sus uniformes para que las tropas de reemplazo los reutilizaran.

Otro viejo patrón que se repite en Ucrania es la dependencia del ejército ruso de las armas pesadas. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el Ejército Rojo se jactó del poder de su artillería, a la que llamó “el dios de la guerra”. En la operación de Berlín, la artillería de Zhukov disparó más de 3 millones de proyectiles, destruyendo más de la ciudad que la ofensiva aérea estratégica de los Aliados. Los soviéticos utilizaron lanzacohetes Katyusha, que las tropas alemanas apodaron "órgano de Stalin" por su sonido aullador, para matar a los defensores restantes. Mientras que la artillería convencional de Putin destroza los edificios ucranianos de la misma manera para eliminar posibles posiciones de francotiradores, la artillería termobárica, las devastadoras "bombas de vacío" que crean una bola de fuego que absorbe el oxígeno de sus objetivos, toma el lugar de los viejos Katyushas.

La destrucción de Grozny y Alepo por parte de los rusos ya había revelado cuán poco ha evolucionado su doctrina de conflicto urbano, a diferencia de la de las fuerzas armadas occidentales, desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La coalición internacional que recuperó las ciudades de Raqqa y Mosul del Estado Islámico demostró un enfoque mucho más específico, sellando cada ciudad y luego despejándola sector por sector.

El ejército de Putin claramente no es el Ejército Rojo, así como la Rusia de Putin no es la Unión Soviética. La corrupción institucional en todo el gobierno ha afectado todo, incluso con funcionarios que se benefician de la venta de repuestos e ignoran el apoyo logístico a favor de proyectos de prestigio. Mientras que los defensores ucranianos están destruyendo los tanques T-72 rusos de la era de la Guerra Fría como patos en una fila, la prioridad rusa ha sido reservar suficiente dinero para pagar la próxima generación de tanques Armata de alta tecnología . Sin embargo, Armata todavía puede hacer poco más que cruzar la Plaza Roja en los desfiles del Día de la Victoria cada 9 de mayo para impresionar a las multitudes y los medios extranjeros. En el campo de batalla, sufriría exactamente el mismo destino que los T-72.

Las unidades de élite, los paracaidistas y las fuerzas especiales Spetsnaz todavía existen dentro del ejército ruso, pero pueden lograr poco por sí mismos en el caos del mal mando y control. La falta de previsión involucrada en la introducción del sistema de comunicaciones encriptadas de la nueva era del ejército ruso habría sido mucho más difícil de creer en los días soviéticos más rigurosos, cuando tales errores eran severamente castigados. Supuestamente seguro, se basa en torres 3G, que Rusia destruyó cuando invadió Ucrania. Debido a que el sistema simplemente no funciona, los oficiales rusos tienen que comunicarse abiertamente por teléfono celular, mientras los alegres voluntarios ucranianos escuchan.

La invasión de Georgia en 2008, que significó un revés para la pequeña ex república soviética pero reveló la incompetencia y la debilidad de Rusia, condujo a planes para reequipar y reformar las fuerzas armadas de Putin. Esos esfuerzos han fracasado manifiestamente. Esto dice mucho sobre la falta de idealismo, probidad y sentido del deber dentro de su régimen. Es muy difícil ver cómo puede cambiar esto en una etapa tan tardía y crucial de la invasión de Ucrania .

En Stalingrado, a fines de 1942, el Ejército Rojo se sorprendió a sí mismo y al mundo con un giro repentino, y hay indicios de que las fuerzas de Putin están ajustando sus tácticas y preparando dos importantes envolvimientos estratégicos, alrededor de Kiev y en el este de Ucrania. Una determinación casi estalinista de enderezar a las fuerzas armadas rusas, respaldada por la ejecución de desertores y oficiales deficientes, bien podría extender el conflicto en un baño de sangre de destrucción implacable y aplastante.

Sin embargo, contra todas las expectativas anteriores a la guerra, también parece posible un colapso militar ruso . Una completa desintegración de la moral podría conducir a una retirada humillante, un resultado potencialmente devastador de la incapacidad de Putin para separarse del pasado soviético.

.....


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Cómo se atreven, si está clarísimo que se encuentra en la primera línea de combate, indiscutiblemente en ucrania desde luego. *Que hace días, por no decir semanas, que no aparece en público en un lugar reconocible de ucrania es solamente propaganda putinista *
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999411



Claro, va a decir la ubicación para que le manden un misilazo. A ver si Putin tiene huevos y sale de su bunker.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> sin leer el contenido, yo es que creo que ni las normas de clausewitz del xix tiene en cuenta el pavo este, eh?
> 
> yo es que creo que sabe más de mafia que de otra cosa
> 
> ...





Si han dicho que algunos columnas se movian con mapas a papel de hace 30 años y preguntando a lugareños como cunado tu tia va a una casa rural en Lugo


----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

Y otra traducción automática de un artículo que he encontrado enlazado en el que he puesto arriba de Beevor:









Russian military’s corruption quagmire


Bogged down in Ukraine, Russian forces battle the consequences of systemic sleaze.




www.politico.eu






*El atolladero de corrupción del ejército ruso*

Empantanados en Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas luchan contra las consecuencias de la sordidez sistémica.

POR POLINA BELIAKOVA

En los primeros días de la guerra en Ucrania, el desempeño de Rusia fue notoriamente, e inesperadamente, decepcionante. Las tropas rusas fueron lentas y desorganizadas y no lograron establecer el control de ninguna ciudad importante. 

Para explicar este sorprendente desarrollo, los expertos señalaron que el Kremlin tenía suposiciones erróneas sobre la voluntad y la capacidad de lucha de Ucrania. Y si bien eso puede ser cierto, hay otro factor que podría haber contribuido a las evaluaciones incorrectas de Rusia antes de la guerra y al pobre desempeño sobre el terreno: la corrupción sistémica en los sectores de defensa y seguridad del país.

En el nivel operativo, la corrupción en la adquisición de defensa probablemente también ha socavado la logística, manifestándose en soldados que reciben equipos y suministros inadecuados en el terreno. Una logística deficiente frena el avance de las tropas, socava su moral y dificulta la eficacia militar. 

Al principio de la invasión, hubo relatos que indicaban que algunos soldados rusos recibieron raciones que habían expirado en 2015 . La mayoría de las empresas responsables de proporcionar alimentos al ejército ruso están conectadas con Yevgeny Prigozhin, el patrocinador de PMC Wagner , la organización mercenaria y patrocinador de la Agencia de Investigación de Internet , que ha sido acusada de entrometerse en las elecciones de Estados Unidos. Hace varios años, las empresas de Prigozhin fueron acusadas por el líder de la oposición rusa Alexei Navalny de formar un cartel y jugar con el sistema de licitación del estado para las órdenes de defensa, recibiendo contratos por varios cientos de millones de dólares .. Según los informes, la calidad de la comida y la vivienda en el ejército ruso es peor que en sus prisiones , con comidas excesivamente pequeñas y algunas con la dañina _bacteria Escherichia coli_ .

También hay informes de que los avances rusos en Ucrania se vieron frenados por la falta de combustible , y esto en un país rico en petróleo y gas. Pero el control ineficaz sobre el consumo de combustible en el ejército ruso en realidad precedió mucho a la guerra en Ucrania e históricamente había creado oportunidades para la malversación de fondos ; es por eso que el combustible a menudo se llama la "segunda moneda" del ejército ruso. Es plausible que la larga tradición de corrupción en el suministro de combustible haya disminuido el ritmo del avance ruso en Ucrania.

También es importante recordar que las armas que actualmente tienen como objetivo a Ucrania se produjeron _a pesar_ de este nivel de corrupción. Mientras tanto, muchas innovaciones tecnológicas, incluidas aquellas que podrían aumentar la precisión de los ataques rusos, nunca se han materializado debido a la corrupción, la malversación y el fraude. 

En 2020, el Índice de Integridad de la Defensa Gubernamental de Transparencia Internacional encontró que Rusia tiene un alto riesgo de corrupción en su sector de defensa. El mayor secreto que rodea a la industria limitó la supervisión civil de las empresas involucradas en tratos corruptos con el Ministerio de Defensa sin competencia. Como era de esperar, la mayoría de las empresas de defensa de Rusia expresaron un compromiso bajo o muy bajo con la acción anticorrupción y la transparencia. 

Por ejemplo, en 2012, una empresa armamentística rusa recibió unos 26 millones de dólares para desarrollar un sistema aéreo para la intercepción de misiles no estratégicos, según informes de la prensa local. Pero la investigación nunca despegó, ya que la empresa firmó contratos fraudulentos con empresas ficticias, algunas de las cuales estaban registradas en direcciones de baños públicos en la región rusa de Samara. En un caso separado de 2016, otra empresa que era responsable del suministro de equipos de radionavegación y sistemas de control para municiones de alta precisión, se vio envuelta en un escándalo de malversación en el que su liderazgo imitó actividades de investigación y desarrollo para robar dinero a través de contratos fraudulentos.

La corrupción en la defensa rusa no se limita al complejo militar-industrial. Penetra también en el nivel político, probablemente alterando la estructura de incentivos para los altos funcionarios de seguridad del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. Investigaciones recientes muestran que los altos funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso poseen propiedades que superan significativamente sus ingresos, lo que apunta a una posible participación en acuerdos corruptos. 

Mantener un estilo de vida lujoso desincentiva a los altos funcionarios de seguridad de dar consejos expertos que podrían decepcionar al autócrata y costarles el acceso a las redes de corrupción. En el caso de Ucrania, esto habría significado el riesgo de informarle a Putin que el país que quería invadir daría pelea, que los civiles no esperaban unirse al “mundo ruso” y probablemente recibirían a las tropas con cócteles Molotov. en lugar de pan y sal, según la tradición local. De esta manera, la lealtad corrupta de los altos funcionarios de Putin podría haber fracasado y contribuido a fallas de inteligencia y evaluaciones de riesgo erróneas en Ucrania. 

Por supuesto, la corrupción en el sector de la seguridad ruso no predetermina el resultado de la guerra. Rusia todavía tiene amplias capacidades y numerosas tropas para lanzar al combate. Pero independientemente de los logros que puedan obtener los militares, lo habrán hecho mientras luchaban contra los desafíos causados por la corrupción desenfrenada, desde la evaluación errónea de riesgos en la cúpula hasta las raciones militares caducadas sobre el terreno.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

La lujosa vida de Putin


----------



## Polietileno (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El grado de destrucción del camión y los cuerpos da a entender que los ucras están usando munición antitanque para destruir camiones que podrían ser detenidos igual con armas cortas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les sirve para practicar.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: los contraataques de Ucrania han empujado a las tropas rusas demasiado extendidas fuera de las ciudades y posiciones defensivas a más de 20 millas al este de Kiev: inteligencia de defensa británica También es probable que intente hacer retroceder desde Kiev hacia el aeródromo de Hostomel, evalúa el Reino Unido.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

El gobierno sueco está pidiendo a la UE que prohíba los barcos rusos en los puertos de la UE. El eurodiputado sueco 
@weimers
está de acuerdo, pero dice que Suecia debería liderar el camino y prohibir los barcos rusos en los puertos suecos si la UE tarda en actuar. "Confiscar los barcos, deportar a los marineros", escribe.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Jaja, Rusia dice que nunca tuvo planes de apoderarse de las ciudades ucranianas por asalto. Solo quieren evitar que el ejército ucraniano refuerce sus guarniciones en Donbas, y eso es todo, ¿ves? ¿Qué pasó con "instalaremos un nuevo régimen en Ucrania" de finales de febrero, eh?

Pd: Me parece q esos son ya signos de debilidad??


----------



## Alpharius (25 Mar 2022)

Me ha resultado curioso cómo a veces se repite la historia. Es lo mismo que les ocurrió a los ingleses en la batalla de Cartagena de Indias donde también acuñaron medallas antes de empezar al dar por hecho una victoria rápida sobre los defensores gracias al gran número de tropas y barcos que mandaron, y que igualmente terminó la cosa en desastre y se tuvieron que comer las medallas con papas:


> Durante los primeros días de guerra el ejército ucraniano emboscó unos cuantos vehículos de una de las columnas logísticas que alimentaban de comida y gasolina a las vanguardias rusas. Dentro de un camión encontraron una mercancía curiosa: un buen puñado de medallas con su cinta de tela y forma redonda con una figura femenina en relieve y unas letras en ruso formando la palabra *"Kiev"*. Esas medallas, confeccionadas por el *Kremlin *para festejar la toma de la capital ucraniana, querían conmemorar una victoria que nunca existió.











La guerra afronta el "momento decisivo": Rusia malgasta sus recursos bélicos y Ucrania trata de ganar terreno


Durante los primeros días de guerra el ejército ucraniano emboscó unos cuantos vehículos de una de las columnas logísticas que alimentaban de comida y gasolina a las...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

"Para fines de 2022, la inflación en RU alcanzará los dos dígitos. Pero los precios no deben congelarse. Esto conducirá a la escasez de productos", dijo el presidente de VTB de Rusia, Andrey Kostin. Que bueno que lo admitan, pero sigue siendo demasiado optimista -recuerden lo que esta pasando con el azucar en RU


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates


Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede aportar algo sobre esa noticia? 3.000 soldados rusos se han rendido y 4.000 han quedado aislados en la región de Kiev


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates


Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates


Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Jaja, Rusia dice que nunca tuvo planes de apoderarse de las ciudades ucranianas por asalto. Solo quieren evitar que el ejército ucraniano refuerce sus guarniciones en Donbas, y eso es todo, ¿ves? ¿Qué pasó con "instalaremos un nuevo régimen en Ucrania" de finales de febrero, eh?
> 
> Pd: Me parece q esos son ya signos de debilidad??



Una opción es que en cuanto hayan asegurado el Donbass y la costa hasta Crimea, declaren victoria y se retiren del resto de sitios. Obviamente será mentira, pero Zurullof y el resto aplaudirán y dirán que era PARTE DEL PLAN. Si han dicho que hundir un propio barco en un puerto es EL PLAN.


----------



## Plasteriano (25 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Cómo se atreven, si está clarísimo que se encuentra en la primera línea de combate, indiscutiblemente en ucrania desde luego. *Que hace días, por no decir semanas, que no aparece en público en un lugar reconocible de ucrania es solamente propaganda putinista *
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999411



Que no falte la rata humillada con cero respeto por la realidad chillando la primera mongolada que su capricho majadero le dicte en ese momento. 

Llevas años cometiendo todas las inmoralidades posibles a tu alcance y eso lo estás pagando carísimo. Como chillar durante años que Trump es un héroe antiNWO y callarte mariconísimamente cuando reconoció que llevaba las tres dosis puestas y las vacunas son "muy, muy buenas". O que la enana kremlinita es un covidiano extremo y mandó vacunar a todo a su ejército de hambrientos con síndrome alcohólico fetal.

Y todo eso tiene una coherencia flipante, porque una rata torturable tiene que montarse una realidad paralela en la que él es un héroe sapientísimo para no tirarse a las vías del tren. Esa realidad mongólica en la que vives sólo se sostiene si hay otros doscientos cretinos cometiendo las misma inmoralidades y marrullerías, como dejar los hilos en los que quedáis expuestos como basura o intercambiar zankitos mamarrachos entre vosotros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_LAS HADAS DE LA LIBERACION RUSA DE UCRANIA_

MISILES HIPERSONICOS DAGA KINZAL



KALIBER



*BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


 DIRECTORS CUT*








__





BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17 https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brooootal-enter-amado-lider-korea-del-norte-saca-un-video-gaming-rollito-elon-musk-de-su-hwasong-17.1731840/ BOOOM




www.burbuja.info





*BOOOM*


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_*❗*_Kharkov is shaken by powerful explosions
84.7K views07:07

_ 
_

Intel Slava Z



Alive, healthy and effectively demilitarizes the enemy.
78.0K views07:16

__

paco dimitris buscandob buenos javelin que desmilitarizar e incautar a tope

gracias OCCIDENTE

mira alli veo unos buenisimos corre corre 







PAPO PEPE EN SUS SUPRE FRAGONETOS A RECOGER LAS OFRENDAS OCCIDENTALES 

BRUM BRUM BRUUUM 






__
​ 
Intel Slava Z

1:36


----------



## Poncio (25 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No se si es fake , pero si esto se lo dan a los ukros ni me imagino lo que tiene la OTAN



Ni una puta red de camuflaje. No las equiparán. Habrán pensado que para que desplegarlas si total con el FLIR están fritos. Si no, no le veo explicación. Otro mito ruso, que a mi al menos, se cae. La maskirovka, el arte de los astutos rusos para camuflar y esconder a sus enemigos tropas, tanques, artillería, instalaciones y movimientos. Tu puedes andar a setas y tener una división de tanques alrededor y ni la ves, me lo habían vendido de puta madre en varias publicaciones militares. Pues tampoco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

__
_22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22_




Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Muchos de eso tubos ya estan en manos de los pro rusos del Donbass.
> Gracias europa por armar a los aliados de ...



... Putin.



CORRE CORRE COGE MAS QUE SON GRATIS

BROOOO BROOOOOM
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_All captured weapons and military equipment are being transferred to the LPR and DPR, 113 tanks





and 138 Javelin anti-tank systems have already been transferred, the Russian Defense Ministry reports

t.me/intelslava/23518

22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22


*YA VAN DOS VECES  *


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

ARMANDO A PUTIN

INCAUTACION DE FELPUDO JAVELIN

PA TITO PUTIN


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

@sercorimo 
Mr Pool @IooP_rM311_7211

*3 > 13HIDE*
*HIDE = 26

GOD = 26*
*EBS = 26
Z= **26*
2 days ahead?? 311 ⬅ M311_7211











*Z = 26 = GOD *

The only way is the military.



















Martin Geddes


Deep real.




anonup.com




*QPOST NUMERO 26*
​


  





​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia se rinde:



SUSCRÍBETENB


Internacional
EUROPAEE UUMÉXICOAMÉRICA LATINAORIENTE PRÓXIMOASIAÁFRICAFOTOSOPINIÓNÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS

EN DIRECTO
*Últimas noticias de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás*
*EE UU suministrará un 68% más de gas a la UE este año para disminuir su dependencia energética de Rusia | Ucrania afirma que más de 300 personas murieron en el ataque al teatro de Mariupol | El Kremlin reconoce que han muerto 1.351 de sus soldados en la invasión*




Las ruinas del teatro de Mariupol (Ucrania), bombardeado por las tropas rusas la semana pasada.AZOV HANDOUT (AZOV HANDOUT VIA REUTERS)
EL PAÍS
Actualizado:25 MAR 2022 - 17:17 CET
12813
MOMENTOS CLAVE

Hace 4hQué ha pasado en las últimas horas en la invasión rusa
Hace 5hLa ONU tiene evidencias de la existencia de fosas comunes en Mariupol
Hace 6hRusia niega haber utilizado bombas de fósforo 
Hace 8hRusia afirma haber destruido la reserva de combustible más grande del Ejército de Ucrania
_EL PAÍS ofrece de forma gratuita la última hora del conflicto en Ucrania como servicio público. __Si quieres apoyar nuestro periodismo, suscríbete._
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha afirmado este viernes que la primera fase de su invasión de Ucrania está “prácticamente concluida” y que su objetivo es “controlar” la región del Donbás, al este del país. Esto aparenta ser una rebaja de sus objetivos militares iniciales, en los que, en palabras del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin, se pretendía la “desnazificación” de Ucrania. Sin embargo, el ministerio también ha afirmado que la guerra continuará hasta que se cumplan “todos los objetivos”. En el mismo comunicado, Rusia ha reconocido que han muerto 1.351 de sus soldados en la invasión. El Ayuntamiento de Mariupol ha asegurado este viernes que al menos 300 personas murieron en el bombardeo del teatro de la localidad, hace una semana, por parte de las tropas rusas. Se trata de la primera vez que Ucrania ofrece un balance de víctimas mortales en el ataque al edificio, en el que se refugiaban entre 1.000 y 1.200 personas, según Kiev, y del que se pudieron rescatar unos 130 ciudadanos. EE UU y la UE han alcanzado un acuerdo por el que el primero suministrará a los Veintisiete 37.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural licuado este año, lo que supone un 68% más que en 2021, para reducir la dependencia de Rusia.










Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia amenaza con “duras” medidas si no se desbloquea la crisis de Kaliningrado


Tensión y desplantes por la presencia de Rusia en la cumbre del G-20 de Indonesia | El jefe de la diplomacia rusa se ausenta en la sesión plenaria dedicada a la seguridad alimentaria | El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania acusa al Kremlin de protagonizar unos “juegos del hambre” | Moscú prepara...




elpais.com


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países


Sigue la escalada bélica tras la invasión de Ucrania por la Rusia de Putin.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

Germany says it is moving quickly to cut the cord on Russian energy.


“Every supply contract that is terminated hurts Putin,” said the country’s vice chancellor and economic minister.




www.nytimes.com





Para final de año Germany dice que no necesitará más gas de Rusia. Ejem. Jugada maestra del mafioso al que le van a dar matarile bien rápido.

En la mafia hay cosas que no se perdonan, una es que te hagan palmar pasta, aunque sea el puto capo di capi.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Ni una puta red de camuflaje. No las equiparán. Habrán pensado que para que desplegarlas si total con el FLIR están fritos. Si no, no le veo explicación. Otro mito ruso, que a mi al menos, se cae. La maskirovka, el arte de los astutos rusos para camuflar y esconder a sus enemigos tropas, tanques, artillería, instalaciones y movimientos. Tu puedes andar a setas y tener una división de tanques alrededor y ni la ves, me lo habían vendido de puta madre en varias publicaciones militares. Pues tampoco.



Los profesionales puede que sí lo hagan. Ten en cuenta que han mandado adolescentes de reemplazo, con cero moral ni motivación.


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

CYKA BLYAT!

(Expresión más oída entre las tropas rusas el último mes)


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas matan a un alto mando putinesco:





__





Latest UK and World News, Sport and Comment - Express.co.uk


Latest news, showbiz, sport, comment, lifestyle, city, video and pictures from the Daily Express and Sunday Express newspapers and Express.co.uk




www.express.co.uk













Russian colonel dies after being ‘run over with a tank by his OWN troops’


A RUSSIAN colonel has died after being mown down in a tank by his own men after leading them to huge losses on the battlefield. Western officials say mutinying troops deliberately crushed their com…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## JAGGER (25 Mar 2022)

In your face, Vlådø Put[er


----------



## Limón (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Alguien puede aportar algo sobre esa noticia? 3.000 soldados rusos se han rendido y 4.000 han quedado aislados en la región de Kiev



Menuda catastrofe.
Eso son dos regimientos enteros ajojojo


----------



## crash2012 (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Germany says it is moving quickly to cut the cord on Russian energy.
> 
> 
> “Every supply contract that is terminated hurts Putin,” said the country’s vice chancellor and economic minister.
> ...




Todo va según lo previsto..

Deshacerse de clientes,es parte del plan


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Alguien puede aportar algo sobre esa noticia? 3.000 soldados rusos se han rendido y 4.000 han quedado aislados en la región de Kiev



Yo solo puedo aportar que ahora los turcochinos dicen "donde dije digo digo diego"

Rusia rebaja sus expectativas militares en Ucrania y anuncia que se centrará en "liberar el Donbás"

Los soldados de esa zona los van a dejar tirados (más de lo que están) , veremos rendiciones masivas


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Una opción es que en cuanto hayan asegurado el Donbass y la costa hasta Crimea, declaren victoria y se retiren del resto de sitios. Obviamente será mentira, pero Zurullof y el resto aplaudirán y dirán que era PARTE DEL PLAN. Si han dicho que hundir un propio barco en un puerto es EL PLAN.



Sinceramente, no sería mala solución, sobre todo si declaran el Dombás independiente (recuerdo que en el famoso vídeo de Putin apretántole las clavijas a un ministro? para que dijese que el plan no era asimilar el Dombás, sino reconocerlo como independiente).

Se ahorrarían muchos muertos y devastación, el que los rusos lo vendan como una victoria es lo de menos e incluso sería deseable para mantenerles la honrilla, pero sabiendo todos lo que ha pasado. Un acuerdo como el que tienen las Coreas, por ejemplo, con un Dombás desmilitarizado y cada uno pensando que ha ganado. Pero en la realidad Rusia como un apestado económico y político, mientras que Ucrania se acercaría a Europa.

Lo peor es que esa salida podría haberse alcanzado con negociaciones y sin toda esta miseria.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

No creo que los Ucranianos se dejen quitar un trozo de pais y mas ahora cuando estan viendo que pueden hacer retroceder a los rusos


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sería mala solución, sobre todo si declaran el Dombás independiente (recuerdo que en el famoso vídeo de Putin apretántole las clavijas a un ministro? para que dijese que el plan no era asimilar el Dombás, sino reconocerlo como independiente).
> 
> Se ahorrarían muchos muertos y devastación, el que los rusos lo vendan como una victoria es lo de menos e incluso sería deseable para mantenerles la honrilla, pero sabiendo todos lo que ha pasado. Un acuerdo como el que tienen las Coreas, por ejemplo, con un Dombás desmilitarizado y cada uno pensando que ha ganado. Pero en la realidad Rusia como un apestado económico y político, mientras que Ucrania se acercaría a Europa.
> 
> Lo peor es que esa salida podría haberse alcanzado con negociaciones y sin toda esta miseria.



Rusia jugó al poker, y se tiró un all in, yendo de farol. Bastante bien le saldría la jugada si puede salvar los muebles de esa manera. Aunque Putin salve la honrilla de cara a su público interno, que por lo menos le servirá para mantenerse el el poder, de las sanciones, del desastre económico y de ser un apestado a nivel internacional no lo libra nadie.

Visto lo visto, el tiro le va a salir por la culata, pues todos los países vecinos se van a dar prisas por entrar en la OTAN, la UE y quitarse toda dependencia de Rusia. Y todos los países de Europa se van a rearmar.

Epic fail de Putin.


----------



## Nuzzo (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sería mala solución, sobre todo si declaran el Dombás independiente (recuerdo que en el famoso vídeo de Putin apretántole las clavijas a un ministro? para que dijese que el plan no era asimilar el Dombás, sino reconocerlo como independiente).
> 
> Se ahorrarían muchos muertos y devastación, el que los rusos lo vendan como una victoria es lo de menos e incluso sería deseable para mantenerles la honrilla, pero sabiendo todos lo que ha pasado. Un acuerdo como el que tienen las Coreas, por ejemplo, con un Dombás desmilitarizado y cada uno pensando que ha ganado. Pero en la realidad Rusia como un apestado económico y político, mientras que Ucrania se acercaría a Europa.
> 
> Lo peor es que esa salida podría haberse alcanzado con negociaciones y sin toda esta miseria.



Este plan está buenísimo...pero que van a hacer si los Ucrainos dicen que no y siguen con la guerra? La Union Europea y los EE.UU. tienen tantas armas que puedan prolongar esto 10 años.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> In your face, Vlådø Put[er
> Ver archivo adjunto 999530



Vaya gordo de las harinas el recluta Rodriguez


----------



## LurkerIII (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No creo que los Ucranianos se dejen quitar un trozo de pais y mas ahora cuando estan viendo que pueden hacer retroceder a los rusos



Sí, también lo pienso. A nada que los ucranianos huelan debilidad en el otro lado, no van a conformarse con menos que recuperar Crimea. Y la guerra podría prolongarse mucho.

Por eso digo que Putin podría haber conseguido más con amenazas, con cientos de miles de hombres y miles de tanques a las puertas de la frontera pero sin entrar en Ucrania. Esa fue la última posición de fuerza que tuvo. Ahora es una guerra prolongada, que se sabe que pueden ser ganadas por el bando débil (o por el bando fuerte) pero también se sabe que son costosísimas en vidas.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Germany says it is moving quickly to cut the cord on Russian energy.
> 
> 
> “Every supply contract that is terminated hurts Putin,” said the country’s vice chancellor and economic minister.
> ...



No sé yo, por lo que estuve leyendo hace dos días, con procedimiento de urgencia en un año estarían listos todos los permisos para iniciar las obras de las plantas regasificadoras. Hay que indicar que llevan 8 años de tramitaciones (!!!) ya y aún así dicen que otro como mínimo.

Una vez comiencen a mover tierra son 2 años más para construir.

Si los políticos no fueran tan inutiles quizás, pero no veo que a final de este año Alemania esté en condiciones de prescindir del gas ruso por completo, usando capacidad de otras plantas europeas podrán reducir la dependencia de Rusia. Del carbón y el petroleo rusos sí creo que este mismo año.


----------



## Poncio (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los profesionales puede que sí lo hagan. Ten en cuenta que han mandado adolescentes de reemplazo, con cero moral ni motivación.



Eso debe ser. Poniéndome en plan abuelo cebolleta recuerdo unas maniobras en la mili en el 96, que los de artillería andaban todo el puto día bregando con las redes en cuanto se tenían que mover, por eso lo digo, y éramos de reemplazo la mayoría de los que andábamos por allí, incluidos los de los obuses.


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> "
> -How long did you drive through Ukraine?
> 
> -3 days
> ...



joder, y cuántos tenían?? 8 tanques de 9??


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

Japón congela activos a otros veinte oligarcas rusos y corta envíos a 80 empresas


El gobierno japonés ha engrosado este viernes su lista de ciudadanos y empresas rusas sancionadas a raíz de la guerra con Ucrania, con la congelación de activos de más de una veintena de personas y la suspensión de exportaciones a 80 nuevas empresas.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Mar 2022)

Ataque de los huties a una refinería en Arabia Saudí


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

EPICO





mike17 dijo:


> Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates
> 
> 
> Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.
> ...


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Este plan está buenísimo...pero que van a hacer si los Ucrainos dicen que no y siguen con la guerra? La Union Europea y los EE.UU. tienen tantas armas que puedan prolongar esto 10 años.





LurkerIII dijo:


> Sí, también lo pienso. A nada que los ucranianos huelan debilidad en el otro lado, no van a conformarse con menos que recuperar Crimea. Y la guerra podría prolongarse mucho.
> 
> Por eso digo que Putin podría haber conseguido más con amenazas, con cientos de miles de hombres y miles de tanques a las puertas de la frontera pero sin entrar en Ucrania. Esa fue la última posición de fuerza que tuvo. Ahora es una guerra prolongada, que se sabe que pueden ser ganadas por el bando débil (o por el bando fuerte) pero también se sabe que son costosísimas en vidas.



El problema es que si Ucrania se empeña en derrotar a Rusia, que podría conseguirlo, se juega que le manden un pepino nuclear o dos, tácticos al menos. Eso no mejoraría en nada la situación de Rusia en el mundo, pero igual para su público interno Putin saldría reforzado por haberle echado 2 cojones y haber demostrado que con Rusia no se juega.


----------



## Poncio (25 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No sé yo, por lo que estuve leyendo hace dos días, con procedimiento de urgencia en un año estarían listos todos los permisos para iniciar las obras de las plantas regasificadoras. Hay que indicar que llevan 8 años de tramitaciones (!!!) ya y aún así dicen que otro como mínimo.
> 
> Una vez comiencen a mover tierra son 2 años más para construir.
> 
> Si los políticos no fueran tan inutiles quizás, pero no veo que a final de este año Alemania esté en condiciones de prescindir del gas ruso por completo, usando capacidad de otras plantas europeas podrán reducir la dependencia de Rusia. Del carbón y el petroleo rusos sí creo que este mismo año.



Después de la gracia de Antonio Sánchez con los marroquíes los italianos han pasado a ser los favoritos de Argelia y ellos si están conectados con Europa, igual por ahí viene parte de la desconexión.



Como ves a nosotros nos falta un cachín entre Barcelona y Francia que El Doktor dijo el año pasado que no hacía falta y eso que nos pagaban la mitad de la obra, según he oído. Siempre pensando a favor del país.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Alguien puede aportar algo sobre esa noticia? 3.000 soldados rusos se han rendido y 4.000 han quedado aislados en la región de Kiev



eran al menos 10.000 efectivos los que quedaron cortados de su suministro al noroeste de Kiev.


Ukraine Has Launched Counteroffensives, Reportedly Surrounding 10,000 Russian Troops


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> CYKA BLYAT!
> 
> (Expresión más oída entre las tropas rusas el último mes)



traducción para vagos: "hostia puta"

traducción libre: "mecagonlostiaputa"

temazo


----------



## sudden-and sharp (25 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Después de la gracia de Antonio Sánchez con los marroquíes los italianos han pasado a ser los favoritos de Argelia y ellos si están conectados con Europa, igual por ahí viene parte de la desconexión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999585
> 
> Como ves a nosotros nos falta un cachín entre Barcelona y Francia que El Doktor dijo el año pasado que no hacía falta y eso que nos pagaban la mitad de la obra, según he oído. Siempre pensando a favor del país.



Ni idea, pero ahí la dejo...


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Sí, también lo pienso. A nada que los ucranianos huelan debilidad en el otro lado, no van a conformarse con menos que recuperar Crimea. Y la guerra podría prolongarse mucho.
> 
> Por eso digo que Putin podría haber conseguido más con amenazas, con cientos de miles de hombres y miles de tanques a las puertas de la frontera pero sin entrar en Ucrania. Esa fue la última posición de fuerza que tuvo. Ahora es una guerra prolongada, que se sabe que pueden ser ganadas por el bando débil (o por el bando fuerte) pero también se sabe que son costosísimas en vidas.




Incluso recuperando Crimea la guerra no va a ser larga, Putinia no puede soportarlo. Está como un boxeador de peso pesado que sigue en pie pero grogui. 
A ver si usan algún arma química o biológica o incluso táctica nuclear y hay justificación para arrebatarle también Kaliningrado




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Covaleda (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> El problema es que si Ucrania se empeña en derrotar a Rusia, que podría conseguirlo, se juega que le manden un pepino nuclear o dos, tácticos al menos. Eso no mejoraría en nada la situación de Rusia en el mundo, pero igual para su público interno Putin saldría reforzado por haberle echado 2 cojones y haber demostrado que con Rusia no se juega.



No lo hicieron contra Afganistán en su día, y fueron enculados por los follacabras, así que no sé yo, la verdad.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Después de la gracia de Antonio Sánchez con los marroquíes los italianos han pasado a ser los favoritos de Argelia y ellos si están conectados con Europa, igual por ahí viene parte de la desconexión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999585
> 
> Como ves a nosotros nos falta un cachín entre Barcelona y Francia que El Doktor dijo el año pasado que no hacía falta y eso que nos pagaban la mitad de la obra, según he oído. Siempre pensando a favor del país.



Tenía en cuenta lo de Italia, pero es que es mucho gas ruso el que llega a Alemania, es el problema. Con capacidad sobrante de otras plantas regasificadoras europeas y algo de gas argelino desde Italia no va a llegar. 

Alemania tiene un problema muy grande y ya ves que por aquí los políticos tampoco son la maravilla, tenían que estar ya moviendo tierra para esas dos plantas regasificadoras y como esfuerzo máximo anunciaron aún otro año de papeleo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Se confirma por satélite que el barco de Berdyansk fue hundido, aparte hay daños visibles en el puerto:





Esta investigación sugiere que Rusia habría tenido 5000-6000 bajas (muertos+heridos) durante la primera semana de la guerra, se basan en el número de medallas del coraje dadas: "Медальный зачет": OSINT анализ настоящих потерь РФ за первую неделю боевых действий в Украине - InformNapalm





La retórica rusa cambia a medida que van pasando las semanas, todo va según el plan:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Mar 2022)

El mariscal DORITOV es lo mas retrasado del foro, creía que el top estaba en misternini, pero me equivoqué.


----------



## Nuzzo (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> El problema es que si Ucrania se empeña en derrotar a Rusia, que podría conseguirlo, se juega que le manden un pepino nuclear o dos, tácticos al menos. Eso no mejoraría en nada la situación de Rusia en el mundo, pero igual para su público interno Putin saldría reforzado por haberle echado 2 cojones y haber demostrado que con Rusia no se juega.



Y si Ucraina dice que no despues de recibir un ataque nuclear contra su base militar más grande...lo siguiente sería usar nukes contra Leópolis o Kiev...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Y si Ucraina dice que no despues de recibir un ataque nuclear contra su base militar más grande...lo siguiente sería usar nukes contra Leópolis o Kiev...



Que plastas con lo de un ataque nuclear


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ataque de los huties a una refinería en Arabia Saudí
> Ver archivo adjunto 999568



Básicamente misiles iranies


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Este es el mapa que mostraban hoy los rusos en su conferencia, más parecido a los de la inteligencia británica o el de la wikipedia que los que ponen los follaputis continuamente:





Vídeo de un ataque, no se distingue muy bien el tipo de vehículo atacado:


----------



## Nuzzo (25 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que plastas con lo de un ataque nuclear



Respondo al podemita medio  que va a hacer Rusia si tiren un cohete con cabeza nuclear sobre una base militar en Ucraina y ellos no se rinden de inmediato.


----------



## moncton (25 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sería mala solución, sobre todo si declaran el Dombás independiente (recuerdo que en el famoso vídeo de Putin apretántole las clavijas a un ministro? para que dijese que el plan no era asimilar el Dombás, sino reconocerlo como independiente).
> 
> Se ahorrarían muchos muertos y devastación, el que los rusos lo vendan como una victoria es lo de menos e incluso sería deseable para mantenerles la honrilla, pero sabiendo todos lo que ha pasado. Un acuerdo como el que tienen las Coreas, por ejemplo, con un Dombás desmilitarizado y cada uno pensando que ha ganado. Pero en la realidad Rusia como un apestado económico y político, mientras que Ucrania se acercaría a Europa.
> 
> Lo peor es que esa salida podría haberse alcanzado con negociaciones y sin toda esta miseria.




Aqui la clave es el Putin, el control que tenga sobre el aparato ruso y que no le de por ordenar una barbaridad y que le obedezcan

El cuerpo me pide marcha, que los ucras vayan a fondo y recuperen crimea y todo lo conquistado, pero igual era mejor intentar la jugada a largo plazo, dejar que el Putin se quede con algo de momento que le permita salvar la cara y retirarse y mientras hacerle la vida imposible a sanciones, en cuanto se muera (ya tiene 70 tacos) o lo "jubilen" entonces ucrania le dice al sucesor que a cambio de levantar sanciones habra que ir mirando de que lado queda el Dombas y crimea

Si ucrania esta en la UE y parriba y los otros en la federacion rusa comiendo mierda a paladas, se hace un referendum y a ver como queda la cosa 

No subestimemos el tiron del pasaporte europeo, miles de millones perderian el culo por tenerlo


----------



## Polietileno (25 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No sé yo, por lo que estuve leyendo hace dos días, con procedimiento de urgencia en un año estarían listos todos los permisos para iniciar las obras de las plantas regasificadoras. Hay que indicar que llevan 8 años de tramitaciones (!!!) ya y aún así dicen que otro como mínimo.
> 
> Una vez comiencen a mover tierra son 2 años más para construir.
> 
> Si los políticos no fueran tan inutiles quizás, pero no veo que a final de este año Alemania esté en condiciones de prescindir del gas ruso por completo, usando capacidad de otras plantas europeas podrán reducir la dependencia de Rusia. Del carbón y el petroleo rusos sí creo que este mismo año.



No jodas que aún no han empezado con su planta regasificadora, al menos una. Aunque pueden poner una movible, pero una al menos debería estar construyéndose.


----------



## mapachën (25 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para los que os tenga en ignorados os traigo las últimas reflexiones del camarada Doritov. Está perdiendo ya totalmente los papeles a punto de pegar niños en el colegio. Ahora que lo de irse al frente lo va dejando para la próxima vez.



En una cosa tiene razón zhurullov… el odio engendra odio… y esa cadena es muy difícil de parar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Informe de situación de Ucrania: Estados Unidos dice que Rusia puede estar renunciando a tomar Kiev


----------



## gargamelix (25 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> No jodas que aún no han empezado con su planta regasificadora, al menos una. Aunque pueden poner una movible, pero una al menos debería estar construyéndose.



Y con 8 años de trámites previos, no es que tienen que hacer un proyecto nuevo de cero. 

SPD y los Verdes son muy desesperantes y su habitat normal es estar en la parra o sisando algo, yo los sufro con frecuencia. Un par de cosas parece que las van entendiendo con todo esto que ha pasado, pero les puede dar una embolia con todo a la vez.

Quiero pensar que lo acelerarán más, la realidad les pondrá las pilas, pero por ahora son 3 años en total como mínimo para tener una planta funcionando.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2022)

Prensa rusa.

Historia muy curiosa de una esposa luchando para traer a su marido recluta de Ucrania.

Da una idea que Putin no va a poder enviar reclutas porque la presión de la familias sería terrible.









Новая газета


Журналистские расследования о коррупции в бизнесе и во власти, специальные репортажи с событий политической и культурной жизни, главные новости, галереи, онлайн-кинотеатр, мнения и рецензии ведущих журналистов и экспертов страны




novayagazeta.ru






*Llévame lejos, aquí es una pesadilla"*

*La esposa de un soldado recluta de Saratov busca su regreso a casa desde Ucrania*

El portavoz presidencial, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que *Vladimir Putin "hasta ahora no ha recibido ninguna información de la oficina del fiscal militar" sobre por qué los reclutas terminaron en Ucrania*. “Por supuesto, un trabajo tan serio lleva tiempo”, dijo Peskov.

Recordemos que *inicialmente el Ministerio de Defensa negó la participación de reclutas en la operación especia*l. El 9 de marzo, el representante oficial del departamento, Igor Konashenkov, *admitió que "se descubrieron varios hechos de la presencia de conscriptos".*

“Prácticamente todos esos militares ya han sido retirados al territorio de Rusia. En la actualidad, se están tomando medidas integrales para evitar el despliegue de reclutas en las áreas de combate”, dijo Konashenkov.
Luego, hace dos semanas, Dmitry Peskov explicó que algunos atacantes habían engañado al propio comandante en jefe: “Antes del inicio de la operación militar especial, todos los comandantes de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas recibieron instrucciones de excluir categóricamente la participación de reclutas para cualquier tareas en el territorio de Ucrania. El presidente Putin fue informado sobre la implementación de esta instrucción. La Fiscalía General Militar recibió instrucciones de encontrar y sancionar a los "funcionarios responsables del incumplimiento de esta instrucción".


*"Todo está bien con él"*
“En la línea directa del Ministerio de Defensa dicen que Artem está en una misión de combate, todo está bien con él. Pregunto: ¿cuándo regresarán a mi esposo? ¡El presidente lo prometió hace dos semanas! El operador responde: la pregunta no es para mí, solo puedo verificar el apellido en las listas de muertos, heridos y capturados ”, dice Svetlana Kuzmina, residente de Saratov

Ella hojea el chat de familiares de soldados que terminaron en Ucrania. Estamos hablando con Svetlana en una mesa de café en un centro comercial. Alrededor: palmeras de plástico, una fuente murmura, una camarera grita los números de pedidos listos desde la ventana de entrega. “Tengo frío todo el tiempo porque sé que él tiene frío en este momento. Le pregunté por la comida, no dijo nada. Dice que vio a los muertos. De fondo, escuché explosiones”, dice Svetlana, frotándose las palmas blancas.
*Felicidad casera*
Sveta conoció a su futuro esposo al enviar un anuncio para un maestro de reparación. Artem vino y dijo que estaba listo para trabajar por comida. Dijo que desde los cinco años creció en un internado en el distrito de Pugachevsky, porque su madre bebía. Estudió en una escuela vocacional como yesero. Después de graduarse, no recibió un apartamento para huérfanos, vivía donde tenía que hacerlo. Svetlana era viuda, crió sola a su pequeña hija. La amarga historia la conmovió. Los jóvenes se acercaron.

.....


*No sé si volveré a llamar"*

*Artem llamó a su esposa la noche del 23 al 24 de febrero. Dijo: “Ya se fue el primer batallón, se va el segundo, los siguientes somos nosotros. Se toman los teléfonos. No sé si volveré a llamar*". ¿Qué sentí? Nada en absoluto. Los primeros tres días se cayeron de mi vida. Con antidepresivos como un robot. Por la mañana, pequeños - al jardín, mayores - a la escuela. Tengo que ir a pedir, pero no me puedo calmar, me estoy volviendo loco, se me olvidan los productos de limpieza”.
*El 13 de marzo, Artem llamó desde el teléfono de un amigo. Advirtió que la conexión es muy cara, no se puede hablar mucho tiempo: “Tengo exactamente un minuto. Diré una cosa: sácame de aquí. Aquí es una pesadilla".*
El otro día, 29 mil rublos llegaron inesperadamente a la tarjeta de mi esposo. Svetlana no pudo averiguar en el banco qué tipo de dinero era. Ella teme que su esposo haya sido persuadido de alguna manera para celebrar un contrato. “Por teléfono, Artem juró que no había firmado nada. Dijo que su pasaporte e identificación militar permanecieron en la unidad ( _el registro de la conversación está a disposición de los editores._ - *N.A.* ), - dice el interlocutor. “Él nunca quiso quedarse en el ejército”.
Buscando devolver a su esposo a Rusia, Svetlana llamó a la oficina del fiscal de Belgorod y al Ministerio de Defensa. Al darse cuenta de que las conversaciones telefónicas no tenían sentido, se fue a Moscú. “Presenté una solicitud a la Oficina del Fiscal General Militar. Tiré la carta en el buzón a la entrada de la Duma Estatal. Vine a la Fiscalía General, pero me dijeron que estaba en la dirección equivocada”.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia se rinde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto en sí es una victoria de Ucrania. 


Ahora queda ver si los ucras quieren ir a por el territorio que les han quitado, incluyendo crimea.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que Rusia va a hacer es atrincherarse en la región del Donbask que ya controla.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

El exlíder georgiano Mikheil Saakashvili aconsejó al presidente bielorruso Alexander Lukashenko que no entrara directamente en la guerra en Ucrania. Escribió sobre esto en su Twitter.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ataque de los huties a una refinería en Arabia Saudí
> Ver archivo adjunto 999568



Qué raro, no he visto ningún hilo al respecto en el foro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El problema es que no todos esos soldados son iguales, *muchos son reclutas *y de hecho están llamando a filas a más pero han perdido muchos de las tropas especiales, paracaidistas, marines, etc y esos no son reemplazables
> 
> Tiene más bajas cuando se mueven o cuando estiran las líneas logisticas, ya están empezando a atrincherarse y en los próximos meses si están quietecitos pueden reducir las bajas



Acabo de publicar algo que lo contradice


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Mar 2022)

Ahora Ucrania debe ir a por jerson y Crimea. Rusia ha perdido la guerra. Ucrania no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego. Hay que aprovechar este momento y seguir desgastando a rusia. Hasta que se retiren de toda Ucrania


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

De los creadores de "los "bazocas" que manda occidente a Ucrania no valen una mierda" ( llevan reventados mas de 250 tanques confirmados) llega "los drones suicidas occidentales no valen una mierda"


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

Barbacoa


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Déjame sacar el cuello: 
1. Creo que Ucrania ganará esta guerra. 
2. No creo que sea una guerra larga de meses, pero quizás un mes más. 
3. Creo que los rusos desmoralizados comenzarán a huir a casa o al extranjero. 
4. No creo que Putin pueda sobrevivir políticamente a esta locura.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Germany says it is moving quickly to cut the cord on Russian energy.
> 
> 
> “Every supply contract that is terminated hurts Putin,” said the country’s vice chancellor and economic minister.
> ...



Es imposible por muchos motivos, ya lo verás


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ahora Ucrania debe ir a por jerson y Crimea. Rusia ha perdido la guerra. Ucrania no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego. Hay que aprovechar este momento y seguir desgastando a rusia. Hasta que se retiren de toda Ucrania



creo qu ucrania ha recueprado jerson ya diez veces mas o menos la ultima semana


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> creo qu ucrania ha recueprado jerson ya diez veces mas o menos la ultima semana



_Y rusia kiev y Odessa hace un 1 mes _


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> creo qu ucrania ha recueprado jerson ya diez veces mas o menos la ultima semana



No nadie ha dicho eso lo que ha hecho el ejercito de Ucrania es bombardear con artillería dos veces el aeropuerto de Jerson.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Déjame sacar el cuello:
> 1. Creo que Ucrania ganará esta guerra.
> 2. No creo que sea una guerra larga de meses, pero quizás un mes más.
> 3. Creo que los rusos desmoralizados comenzarán a huir a casa o al extranjero.
> 4. No creo que Putin pueda sobrevivir políticamente a esta locura.



saar el cuello, pero si no ha parado de hablkar desde el pricnipio de todo

bueno en realidad lleva habalndo contra Putin como 10 años...


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono ahora evalúa que Rusia tiene del 85 al 90 por ciento de su poder de combate preensamblado. Si bien ese es un número nebuloso, representa pérdidas continuas. La evaluación del Pentágono había sido "menos del 90" por ciento antes.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Por primera vez, el Pentágono dice hoy específicamente que ve señales de que Rusia está trasladando algunas de sus tropas de la República de Georgia para luchar en Rusia.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

Este termina dibujando un pollon enorme.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Al enemigo que huye hay que machacarlo sin piedad. Si no, volverá al campo de batalla:


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ahora Ucrania debe ir a por jerson y Crimea. Rusia ha perdido la guerra. Ucrania no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego. Hay que aprovechar este momento y seguir desgastando a rusia. Hasta que se retiren de toda Ucrania



Si señor. Es el momento ahora, si dejan recuperarse volverán a invadir Ucrania. Tambian ir a por el Donbas apropiado por Rusia.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)

Russian Colonel run over with tank ‘and killed’ by own troops in Ukraine


Western officials identified the commander as Colonel Medvechek of the 37th Motor Rifle Brigade




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Déjame sacar el cuello:
> 1. Creo que Ucrania ganará esta guerra.
> 2. No creo que sea una guerra larga de meses, pero quizás un mes más.
> 3. Creo que los rusos desmoralizados comenzarán a huir a casa o al extranjero.
> 4. No creo que Putin pueda sobrevivir políticamente a esta locura.



Tampoco hay que descartar una guerra civil en Rusia.

Mientras 









Reino Unido refuerza el apoyo militar a Ucrania con el envío de 6.000 misiles más. – Galaxia Militar


El Reino Unido enviará miles de misiles más a Ucrania, mientras Boris Johnson insta a los aliados occidentales a "mantener viva la llama de la libertad" en el país.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)

Hasta el viejo chocho de Biden le da una lección a Putin de cómo estar rodeado de gente:


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Hostias yo quiero un tractor de esos..


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Russian Colonel run over with tank ‘and killed’ by own troops in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Western officials identified the commander as Colonel Medvechek of the 37th Motor Rifle Brigade
> ...



Yo creo que si la UE emite un mensaje que daria el status de refugiado politico a todos los rusos que desertaran... yo creo que abandonan en masa


----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Insert Coin (25 Mar 2022)

Un off topic. Sobre el infalible funcionamiento de los patriot esos que van colocando por Polonia y aledaños...






Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, hay que felicitar al op por sus dotes de estratega.









Ucrania ha lanzado contraofensivas, al parecer rodeando a miles de tropas rusas. – Galaxia Militar


Las afirmaciones sobre las contraofensivas ucranianas en los alrededores de Kiev comenzaron hace más de una semana. Ahora existen las primeras observaciones objetivas que confirman que, sí, el ejército ucraniano está en movimiento.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Pues los rusos necesitan Chernihiv, si no quieren quedar embolsados del todo


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos han lanzado una ofensiva en kerson. Si recuperan la ciudad será una derrota definitiva para rusia. Crimea volvería a estar aislada y en peligro de ser recuperada por Ucrania. Rusia está colapsando en todos los frentes. Perdiendo terreno en el norte y sur del país.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> creo qu ucrania ha recueprado jerson ya diez veces mas o menos la ultima semana




Eso son unas cuantas veces menos que las que han tomado los orcos Kiev ¿no?




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Muy limpito, ¿no?



Ni pizca de barro en la llantas siquiera, propaganda rusa a todo trapo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Y si Ucraina dice que no despues de recibir un ataque nuclear contra su base militar más grande...lo siguiente sería usar nukes contra Leópolis o Kiev...



y el viento?


----------



## César Borgia (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los ucranianos han lanzado una ofensiva en kerson. Si recuperan la ciudad será una derrota definitiva para rusia. Crimea volvería a estar aislada y en peligro de ser recuperada por Ucrania. Rusia está colapsando en todos los frentes. Perdiendo terreno en el norte y sur del país.



Me has robao el post... 
Jerson es un palo moral definitivo. 
De hecho, todos los reclutas churruscados en la carrera estúpida por hacer caer Kiev ahora son muertos por nada si la Horda se retira al Este. 
La reconquista de Jerson destruiría toda la propaganda de rusia, cuyos ciudadanos al fin descubrirían quienes son: unos crédulos manipulables.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los ucranianos han lanzado una ofensiva en kerson. Si recuperan la ciudad será una derrota definitiva para rusia. Crimea volvería a estar aislada y en peligro de ser recuperada por Ucrania. Rusia está colapsando en todos los frentes. Perdiendo terreno en el norte y sur del país.



Pues como encima se carguen el puente de Crimea, ya lo bordan


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen el control total de Kherson, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que las fuerzas del presidente Vladimir V. Putin lograron capturar como parte de su invasión, dijo el viernes un alto funcionario del Pentágono.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Un off topic. Sobre el infalible funcionamiento de los patriot esos que van colocando por Polonia y aledaños...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, analizar esto así es algo entre burdo y lamentable, que es lo esperable entre los mariachis del KHAN que pululan el foro... Lo primero de todo, son sistemas antiaéreos pensados para derribar misiles, misiles de crucero y aviones, este ataque ha sido con drones, es decir, aeronaves más pequeñas que los objetos para los que este sistema está pensado para derribar. Hay ya historias sobre el Patriot y drones, en algunos casos fue efectivo contra ellos aunque es algo raro, del único del que hay fotos resulta que es un dron grandote de reconocimiento, por lo que me inclino a pensar que sólo es efectivo contra drones de buen tamaño. Lo segundo de todo, para que el sistema funcione, tendrá que haber uno desplegado en la zona, el radio de acción de los Patriot es de ~96km y de ~20km contra misiles balísticos, es un sistema muy pensado para cubrir un determinado punto o ubicación.



Fuente: MDA - MDA News



Fuente: https://www.nato.int/nato_static_fl...2_12/20121204_121204-factsheet-patriot-en.pdf


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los ucranianos han lanzado una ofensiva en kerson. Si recuperan la ciudad será una derrota definitiva para rusia. Crimea volvería a estar aislada y en peligro de ser recuperada por Ucrania. Rusia está colapsando en todos los frentes. Perdiendo terreno en el norte y sur del país.



Te has salvado , hace un mes querían invadir Finlandia ,hoy se conforman con el Donbas y mañana dirán que solo era una broma .

Por si no esta puesto :

Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'

Ukraine war: Putin ‘at risk of coup’ by Russian security services


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prensa rusa.
> 
> Historia muy curiosa de una esposa luchando para traer a su método recluta de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es muy triste todo. Casi parece un pasaje de Dostoevsky.


----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999688



Lo que tiene literalmente debajo de su culo el sufrido tripulante (metido este casi con calzador) es el carrusel con la munición para la alimentación automática del cañón.







Espero que los que no se explicaban esa inesperada ansía de las torretas por salir volando ahora lo tengan algo más claro.

PD: si tengo más de 5 zanquitos os comento cosillas parecidas de diseño "jenial" en este caso de los BMP.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




El soldadito ruso con la camiseta de Star Wars


Los follaputines tienen que estar tirándose de los pelos, pero todo es parte del plan; del plan de agotar las existencias de las máscaras de sonrisas





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prensa rusa.
> 
> Historia muy curiosa de una esposa luchando para traer a su método recluta de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Bueno, parece que se ven signos de racionalidad en Rusia.

1/ Hay consenso en que no quieren enviar reclutas. Puedes llamar a filas a un millón de jóvenes si te invaden pero no para atacar otro país. Las madres le echarían a Putin a gorrazos.

Este episodio de un recluta define muy bien la situación.

2/ Los generales insisten en Pravda que tomar una ciudad es costosísimo. Con Stalingrado como ejemplo. 





__





General ruso entrevistado en Pravda. Cuanto resistirá Ucrania?. "Stalingrado no pudo ser tomado por 300.000 soldados alemanes".


Baño de realidad. Para los putinienses más acérrimos y convencidos Joder, la prensa rusa informa mejor y es más realista que todos los hooligans putinienses del foro!! https://www.kp.ru/daily/27370/4562560/ Cuánto tiempo resistirá Ucrania: explicamos lo que mostró el mes de la operación...




www.burbuja.info





"
*Recuerdas la Batalla de Stalingrado? Allí, todo un ejército de Paulus de la ciudad de 300.000 hombres no pudo llevarlo hasta el final. .....Porque luchar en la ciudad es un trabajo muy difícil, arriesgado y sacrificado'*



3/ Ahora dicen que se quieren centrar en el Donbass ,(Las uvas están verdes, dijo la zorra). Para ese viaje no hacía falta alforjas.

Ahora diran que no querían conquistar Kiev, solo destruir sus armas y desnazificarla. Pues muy bien

4/ Putin ha metido la pata hasta el corvejón en el norte. A ver cómo la saca sin perder la pierna.

Que harán los tanques de Kiev? Ir al Donbas? Quedarse parados y que les pase como al general Paulus? Volverse a Bielorrusia y quedar como Cagancho en Valladolid?

5/ Mariupol puede ser unas nuevas Termopilas. Se están sacrificando pero han parado la ofensiva ruso/persa. Y Grecia se salvó porque les dio tiempo a huir de Jerjes, reorganizarse y derrotarle.

6/ Putin puede quedar muy tocado. Si hubiera entrado solo en el Donbass las sanciones y el daño hubieran sido mucho menores. Ahora ha levantado el sentimiento nacionalista en Ucrania y todo va a ser mucho más difícil para el. En Ucrania y en Rusia.


----------



## duncan (25 Mar 2022)

Interesante artículo:









El fracaso del ejército ruso no sorprende a un funcionario de la CIA que luchó contra él en Afganistán. – Galaxia Militar


La mala actuación de los militares rusos en Ucrania no sorprende al antiguo oficial de la CIA que dirigió la operación encubierta de la agencia contra el Ejército Rojo en Afganistán hace cuatro décadas.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

Es que te tienes que reír 

Lo mas destacado del TRIGESIMO día del conflicto bélico RUS-UKR 

▪El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF anunció que se han completado las tareas principales de la primera etapa de la operación especial, el potencial de combate de Ucrania se ha reducido significativamente.

▪Las tropas rusas bloquearon Kyiv, Kharkov, Chernihiv, Sumy y Nikolaev, casi todo el territorio de la LPR y más de la mitad de la RPD fue liberada, dijo el Estado Mayor. 

▪La fuerza aérea, el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania fueron destruidos casi por completo, la armada del país dejó de existir, informó el Estado Mayor ruso. 

▪Durante la operación especial, más de 1.300 soldados rusos murieron, casi 4.000 resultaron heridos, informó el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. 

▪Rusia "responderá de inmediato" al suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de Occidente a Ucrania, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 

▪Rusia y Ucrania en las conversaciones están acercando sus posiciones en temas menores, y en los principales temas políticos en realidad están marcando el tiempo, dijo el jefe de la delegación rusa Medinsky. 

▪Sin la desmilitarización, la desnazificación de Ucrania, el reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass, la conclusión de un acuerdo con Kiev es poco probable, dijo Medinsky. 

Seguí informado en tiempo y forma las 24hs RUS-UKR 

Noticias y actualidad internacional. 

#Rusia #Ucrania #Mundo

Telegram (Noticias y actualidad internacional.)
Noticias y actualidad internacional.
Conflicto RUS-UKR


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia pierde el control de Jersón y la contraofensiva de Ucrania también avanza en el sur del país


Jersón, la mayor ciudad que las tropas rusas habían conseguido capturar desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, vuelve ser "territorio en disputa".




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Wein (25 Mar 2022)

se podria dar la nacionalidad europea a todo ruso que deserte y que pueda traerse un familiar, mujer hijos o novia, Si mantenemos a moros y negros podriamos despoblar tambien Rusia que ya tiene bastante problemas con su tasa de natalidad.

No creo que Putin también se atreva a matar a los padres del desertor como habría hecho stalin


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Lo de Azerbaiyán sigue escalando, Rusia intenta frenar el conflicto con sus fuerzas de pacificación, pero hoy un dron Bayraktar TB2 azerí ha causado 22 bajas entre elementos de las milicias armenias, adicionalmente Azerbaiyán está lanzando ataques en una localidad armenia mientras trae numerosos refuerzos militares a la zona:





Tiene pinta de que a Rusia le va a salir un nuevo frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Biden aterrizando en Rzeszow, batería Patriot visible en la parte inferior de la imagen


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Fila de jóvenes polacos en camino a alistarse en las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial. El ejército polaco está creciendo rápidamente.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

Se han traído uno de estos, a este, a dar vueltas en la frontera Polonia/Ucrania



Edito para poner video del que está en el aire.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

¡Un montón de rusos en cautiverio, aún más en el infierno! Lugar de encuentro - Kharkiv, hoy.


----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, como he recibido bastantes zanquitos de la entrada anterior ahora otra acerca de que el diseño de blindados para arramblar con Europa Occidental en un frente amplio y masivo en los 70 y 80 tal vez no sean lo más adecuado para otras circunstancias.

Este es un BMP-1:








El BMP es un blindado compacto, sí, pero a los soldados les cuesta entrar, salir y sobre todo estar horas dentro como una lata sardinas.

EL BMP es un blindado compacto, sí, pero tan bajo que su cañón (de hecho una variante del cañón sin retroceso para apoyo a infantería) al disparar podía dañar con su rebufo a la infantería de acompañamiento.. 

El BMP es un "vehículo de combate de infantería", aquí pongo para abreviar "blindado" porque algo de chapa tiene, especialmente en el frontal, pero en otras parte es fácil de dañar con armas relativamente ligeras (algo que comparte con otros vehículos de su clase y época por otra parte)

Y sobre todo el BMP tiene el depósito principal entre los soldados, por lo que si entra ahí un proyectil (cosa fácil como he comentado) estás jodido ¿jodido? no, doblemente jodido, porque los depósitos auxiliares están en las puertas traseras (véase imagen de arriba) Si tienes la mala suerte de que están llenos y alguien dispara por detrás y se traspasa la chapita... reza por que te haya tocado el asiento con la escotilla superior.

Como digo, este diseño tenía sentido (hasta cierto punto) en un asalto masivo blindado de la guerra fría. Hoy en día, como vemos por los tuits de material destruido, ya debería haber sido sustituido. Como nuestros BMR y TOA por otra parte.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Un puñado de moscovitas decidió ver a Mariupol y morir. Azov continúa destruyendo la horda enemiga en las calles de la ciudad.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

El Atonov lo pongo como curioso porque no tiene aeropuerto de partida


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Esto es el twitter mas importante en dias. Si alguien tiene la traduccion de la entrevista completa se agradecería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

diseños sovieticos pensados para animales de carga



ELVR dijo:


> Bueno, como he recibido bastantes zanquitos de la entrada anterior ahora otra acerca de que el diseño de blindados para arramblar con Europa Occidental en un frente amplio y masivo en los 70 y 80 tal vez no sean lo más adecuado para otras circunstancias.
> 
> Este es un BMP-1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Bueno, como he recibido bastantes zanquitos de la entrada anterior ahora otra acerca de que el diseño de blindados para arramblar con Europa Occidental en un frente amplio y masivo en los 70 y 80 tal vez no sean lo más adecuado para otras circunstancias.
> 
> Este es un BMP-1:
> 
> ...



El T-72 tiene también un problema parecido al ir sentados sobre el carrusel de munición


----------



## machinaexdeus (25 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> El BMP es un blindado compacto, sí, pero a los soldados les cuesta entrar, salir y sobre todo estar horas dentro como una lata sardinas.




En el BMP-3 pueden viajar más desahogados gracias a la trampilla de evacuación de emergencia.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Interesante vídeo sobre la fuga de profesionales de Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

Poner el botiquin en el lugar mas insalubre del carro es un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.



machinaexdeus dijo:


> En el BMP-3 pueden viajar más desahogados gracias a la trampilla de evacuación de emergencia.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999895
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*LE PREGUNTAN A ELON MUSK SI ES SUYO ESE DOMINION DE DEFINICIONES ETIMOLOGICAS *
etymology.com


http://etymology.com/






















_ELON MUSK*‍*_
_<< Most people think the fruit was named after the color (fools!) __http://etymology.com__ >>_






The 'CURE' will spread WW.
Have FAITH, Patriot.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17
Q World rder Forwarded from QSR decodes
​


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fila de jóvenes polacos en camino a alistarse en las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial. El ejército polaco está creciendo rápidamente.



Qué envidia de país, joder.


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)

Asia Central va marcando distancia con Putin









Ukraine war: Is Central Asia loosening ties with Russia?


After Uzbekistan’s unexpected pro-Ukraine statement, analysts say traditional regional dynamics could be shifting.




www.google.com


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esto es el twitter mas importante en dias. Si alguien tiene la traduccion de la entrevista completa se agradecería.



También me ha parecido raro no verlo en ningún lado estos días.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (25 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se han traído uno de estos, a este, a dar vueltas en la frontera Polonia/Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> Edito para poner video del que está en el aire.



En el minuto 3' aparecen los conejos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

CUIDADO CON EL ARCHI
QUE SE PONE TONTO

si teneis tuiter entrad a rebajarle el entusiasmo nuclear a su algoritmo  


NUKE

ALGO QUE PARECE GRAFENO

UNA PIRAMIDE DE NARANJAS

Archillect @archillect​ 




​ 








​


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Lo que tiene literalmente debajo de su culo el sufrido tripulante (metido este casi con calzador) es el carrusel con la munición para la alimentación automática del cañón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo Abrams llevan detrás la munición con una escotilla de seguridad que es la que salta por los aires en lugar de meter el pepinazo dentro del habitáculo..
Eso sí, se carga a mano.

No pongo media porque estoy con el móvil ahora.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hoy en día, como vemos por los tuits de material destruido, ya debería haber sido sustituido. Como nuestros BMR y TOA por otra parte.



¿Qué problema tienen los TOA (M113)?

Tienen un rol bastante definido y lo cumplen a la perfección, quizá se puedan modernizar o adaptarlos a los nuevos tiempos, pero un vehículo como ese tiene su rol y por lo que se ha visto en conflictos recientes ha cumplido bien. Países como Israel o Turquía utilizan vehículos de ese estilo como el Namer o ACV-15 respectivamente, y Estados Unidos había oído que quería utilizar Bradleys sin torreta para dicho rol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

excelente noticias, el humo de la victoria se traslada también al sur anticipando nuevos avances. Me espero un alcazar 2.0 en mariupol.



txusky_g dijo:


>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo Abrams llevan detrás la munición con una escotilla de seguridad que es la que salta por los aires en lugar de meter el pepinazo dentro del habitáculo..
> Eso sí, se carga a mano.
> 
> No pongo media porque estoy con el móvil ahora.



de hecho vi un abrams impactado ,,en una emboscada del isis..donde uno de lossoldados se metia dentro a pesar del incendio en esa zona de la municion


----------



## lowfour (25 Mar 2022)

dicen que kherson ya no es controlado por Rusia en su totalidad


----------



## Tadeus (25 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Interesante vídeo sobre la fuga de profesionales de Rusia



Muy interesante, podría ser un golpe brutal para la moral de Putin tener que cerrar el país para que la gente no escape.
Además se podrá decir lo que se quiera de los rusos, pero talento potencial desde luego no debe de faltar.

Y desde luego como se ve en este video, la mayor parte del pueblo ruso no son unos ogros terribles, más bien parecen gente bastante entrañable.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció este viernes la destrucción un centro de entrenamiento de "mercenarios extranjeros" en Ucrania. La instalación fue atacada con un misil de corto alcance Iskander. Los militares rusos publicaron la grabación de su lanzamiento._




_"El misil balístico golpeó el edificio en el que se encontraba la legión extranjera y la base de entrenamiento. *Dado que se utilizó una ojiva penetrante de altamente explosiva, el edificio, de 60 metros de largo, quedó casi completamente destruido y el enemigo fue neutralizado*"._



​


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> excelente noticias, el humo de la victoria se traslada también al sur anticipando nuevos avances. Me espero un alcazar 2.0 en mariupol.



Ojalá te oiga Zelenski

"El asedio del Alcázar era en sí mismo un guión inmejorable para la propaganda, de una irresistible épica. Lo protagonizó el entonces coronel Moscardó, aunque sería Franco, el 21 de septiembre de 1936, cuando ya llevaban dos meses largos de asedio, el que le daría la forma definitiva. Sus tropas avanzaban desde julio hacia Madrid para tomar la capital y poner fin a la República. Cuando llegaron a Maqueda, la capital estaba a tiro. Las defensas carecían de orden y armamento, su línea era débil, el camino casi expedito, las puertas de Madrid aguardaban tiritando
Franco, que había prometido su liberación, tomó la decisión que cambiaría el transcurso de la guerra: había que *abandonar la marcha hacia Madrid y dirigirse a Toledo*, a socorrer a los sitiados. Una escueta orden que escondía un meditado relato y que le encumbraría como líder indiscutible de los sublevados. "








Sin novedad en el Alcázar de Toledo: la victoria que hizo dictador a Franco


"A las 5.30 rompen el fuego las piezas de 15.5 emplazadas en Pinedo, y entre las 30 detonaciones que disparan se oye una de mayor intensidad que llena de polvo y humo muy negr




amp.elmundo.es





Tienen que ir a socorrer Mariupol de las garras del comunismo.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (25 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo Abrams llevan detrás la munición con una escotilla de seguridad que es la que salta por los aires en lugar de meter el pepinazo dentro del habitáculo..
> Eso sí, se carga a mano.
> 
> No pongo media porque estoy con el móvil ahora.



Hay varios tanques actuales y con autocargador desde la "cesta" de la torre. Al menos el Leclerc frances también paneles que saltan hacia afuera.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Gran Bretaña proporcionará a Ucrania sistemas antibatería y Turquía entregará otro lote de Bayraktars.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

no puedo ver bien las pancartas a ver si son actuales de verdad de la huelga de camioneros
no se si esta mezclando imagenes de huelgas de mineros o son de verdad camioneros con chalecos amarillos
quemando ruiedas  ​ 




 

* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111  3 hours ago
 Tires are being burned in Spain, thousands of people are going to street protests.
It's all about soaring fuel prices due to anti-Russian sanctions.
Then only more  
https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...d7727c5d90d697681d3b048dbe_video_original.mp4


----------



## Insert Coin (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> A ver, analizar esto así es algo entre burdo y lamentable, que es lo esperable entre los mariachis del KHAN que pululan el foro... Lo primero de todo, son sistemas antiaéreos pensados para derribar misiles, misiles de crucero y aviones, este ataque ha sido con drones, es decir, aeronaves más pequeñas que los objetos para los que este sistema está pensado para derribar. Hay ya historias sobre el Patriot y drones, en algunos casos fue efectivo contra ellos aunque es algo raro, del único del que hay fotos resulta que es un dron grandote de reconocimiento, por lo que me inclino a pensar que sólo es efectivo contra drones de buen tamaño. Lo segundo de todo, para que el sistema funcione, tendrá que haber uno desplegado en la zona, el radio de acción de los Patriot es de ~96km y de ~20km contra misiles balísticos, es un sistema muy pensado para cubrir un determinado punto o ubicación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999738
> 
> ...



Ah, que si usan drones no se vale, sólo en Ucrania, que me lo dice la CNN 

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Pues estos son los refuerzos. Ucrania una vez controlado el Oeste debe de ir a recuperar el Este.

Supongo que con el paso de los años nos enteraremos de las cifras del desastre Ruso, pero vamos tienen que haberles hecho un roto importante


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ah, que si usan drones no se vale, sólo en Ucrania, que me lo dice la CNN
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Debes de ser de los que intentan usar cañones para matar moscas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Buen análisis de las nuevas tontadas de Pedro Rublos:


----------



## Insert Coin (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> excelente noticias, el humo de la victoria se traslada también al sur anticipando nuevos avances. Me espero un alcazar 2.0 en mariupol.



Me temo que en Mariupol solo queda medio gato, y como ha de ser la victoria pírrica que justifique la campaña para consumo interno, van a ir con todo, y la van a conquistar sí o sí. Replegarán en los frentes del oeste a posiciones defensivas, exponiendo lo mínimo a los javelins y demás, mientras se trabajan Mariupol muy lejos de las líneas ucras

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

En el norte las masa inercial apunta a retirada rusa y desescalada, las decisiones estratégicas cuentan con gran inercia y no se revierten fácilmente. Un desgaste de amplio frente al sur seria interesante, quizás no una concentración de avance que es muy identificable y neutralizable por las grandes acumulaciones de capital-chatarra con las que cuenta la horda.

instalazas C-90, jamon y launch-tonos del risitas, hemos de ver liberando Mariupol.



Nicors dijo:


> Ojalá te oiga Zelenski
> 
> "El asedio del Alcázar era en sí mismo un guión inmejorable para la propaganda, de una irresistible épica. Lo protagonizó el entonces coronel Moscardó, aunque sería Franco, el 21 de septiembre de 1936, cuando ya llevaban dos meses largos de asedio, el que le daría la forma definitiva. Sus tropas avanzaban desde julio hacia Madrid para tomar la capital y poner fin a la República. Cuando llegaron a Maqueda, la capital estaba a tiro. Las defensas carecían de orden y armamento, su línea era débil, el camino casi expedito, las puertas de Madrid aguardaban tiritando
> Franco, que había prometido su liberación, tomó la decisión que cambiaría el transcurso de la guerra: había que *abandonar la marcha hacia Madrid y dirigirse a Toledo*, a socorrer a los sitiados. Una escueta orden que escondía un meditado relato y que le encumbraría como líder indiscutible de los sublevados. "
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Dentro de un par de semanas: "Sin novedad en Mariupol".


----------



## Pinovski (25 Mar 2022)

__





El ejército ruso se rinde ante la evidencia y admite que no tiene capacidad para conquistar el país


Admiten que el plan inicial ha fallado y que se tendrán que contentar con el Donbass. Enlace completo al discurso gubernamental: https://t.co/Btpye3nSwF




www.burbuja.info


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Qué envidia de país, joder.



Ya les llegará su hora ante el NWO


----------



## naburiano (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que fuera Putin.
> Fue Stalin. Los rojos contra los blancos, los bolcheviques contra los realistas, y cuando Stalin llegó al poder mucho más tarde, les dio pal pelo a todos los cosacos, empezando por los tatar.



Los Cosacos no son tártaros de Crimea.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Ya se había visto alguna UAZ 39094 reventada, no es que manden lo peor es que mandan lo que tienen/pueden


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En el norte las masa inercial apunta a retirada rusa y desescalada, las decisiones estratégicas cuentan con gran inercia y no se revierten fácilmente. Un desgaste de amplio frente al sur seria interesante, quizás no una concentración de avance que es muy identificable y neutralizable por las grandes acumulaciones de capital-chatarra con las que cuenta la horda.
> 
> instalazas C-90, jamon y launch-tonos del risitas, hemos de ver liberando Mariupol.



Mariupol es todo en esta guerra: es el motivo, el crecimiento y puede ser el final. Es un símbolo de lo que representa la cristiandad y la cultura europea; urge que vayan en su ayuda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

En mariupol ya estan reciviendo castigo desde el INTERIOR de la ciudad. Un castigo en amplio frente desde el EXTERIOR al cerco sobre mariupol es un logar idoneo donde infligir severo castigo a la horda. Despues todo el frente caera como fruta madura por la desesperación.



Insert Coin dijo:


> Me temo que en Mariupol solo queda medio gato, y como ha de ser la victoria pírrica que justifique la campaña para consumo interno, van a ir con todo, y la van a conquistar sí o sí. Replegarán en los frentes del oeste a posiciones defensivas, exponiendo lo mínimo a los javelins y demás, mientras se trabajan Mariupol muy lejos de las líneas ucras
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELVR (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tienen los TOA (M113)?
> 
> Tienen un rol bastante definido y lo cumplen a la perfección, quizá se puedan modernizar o adaptarlos a los nuevos tiempos, pero un vehículo como ese tiene su rol y por lo que se ha visto en conflictos recientes ha cumplido bien. Países como Israel o Turquía utilizan vehículos de ese estilo como el Namer o ACV-15 respectivamente, y Estados Unidos había oído que quería utilizar Bradleys sin torreta para dicho rol.



No, si el TOA es un clásico. Precisamente por eso. Ya tendría que haberse sustituido a estas alturas (parece que no va a haber cambio 1X1 enPizarro x TOA) 

Además, su blindaje de aluminio es...


----------



## javac (25 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Añadiría el MTU-72 que se vio en otra foto
> 
> *  *



Para qué se usa esto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*ro*














​


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Buen análisis de las nuevas tontadas de Pedro Rublos:




Pedro Baños es un hijo de puta y probablemente un agente ruso, valga la redundancia. Trata de vestir de respetabilidad y deja caer entre líneas los objetivos históricos de su chulo, Putin.

Estos hijos de putas son siempre iguales. Achacan los males de Europa a USA (Gran Satán), mientras los rusos son unos querubines que se ven forzados a hacer cosas.

Deus ex machina: pasan cositas y si no sabemos quién es el culpable, insinuamos que los americanos salen ganando.

Pedro, si te pasas por aquí me gustaría decirte una cosa: me cago en tus muertos y en la puta de tu madre.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Para qué se usa esto?



Grúa+Bulldozer. Aquí lo tienes desplegado:


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

Video patrocinado por


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (25 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Para qué se usa esto?



hace cosas


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Video patrocinado por



Los mejores guantes, los únicos que uso para trabajos mecánicos y eléctricos. Además no soy el único...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En mariupol ya estan reciviendo castigo desde el INTERIOR de la ciudad. Un castigo en amplio frente desde el EXTERIOR al cerco sobre mariupol es un logar idoneo donde infligir severo castigo a la horda. Despues todo el frente caera como fruta madura por la desesperación.



La presencia chechena en la Ciudad de María hace imperioso declarar una cruzada, y no lo digo de broma


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Hola!

Saludos de un amigo de los rusos, lol.

Alguno ya me conoce...


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Quién es este imbécil?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pedro Baños es un hijo de puta y probablemente un agente ruso, valga la redundancia. Trata de vestir de respetabilidad y deja caer entre líneas los objetivos históricos de su chulo, Putin.
> 
> Estos hijos de putas son siempre iguales. Achacan los males de Europa a USA (Gran Satán), mientras los rusos son unos querubines que se ven forzados a hacer cosas.
> 
> ...



Caten su nuevo hilo, empieza con la foto que muchos follaputis ponen por el foro:




Después pasa a un artículo de MintPressNews (medio muy muy extraño y opaco, ver 1 y 2) y uno de Voltairenet (conocido medio pro-Kremlin):




Luego pasa a un artículo de Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo y a uno de TheNationalPulse (medio de un tipo vinculado al UKIP y Steve Bannon)





Ni rastro de medios pakistaníes o hindúes...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

Carrefour on line, se acaba de vaciar lo fresco


Hasta esta tarde había bastante variedad de pescado, carne y leche. Pues bien, ahora mismo nada! de pescado o carne de ningún tipo, miraré leche y demás, pero ha sido dantesco lo que ha ocurrido en pocas horas.




www.burbuja.info





DESABASTECIMIENTO ESTEPARIO

NUESTRO HOMBRE EN EL FRENTE LOBO ESTEPARIO | SELECCION Y HOSTING COLIN RIVAS


LOBO TAMBIEN SE ENCONTRADO EL SUPER COMO VEIS ( NO DICE ZONA )








ESPAÑA YA ES VENEZUELA-Colin Rivas Show


La españa de Pedro Sanchinflas ya Se parece un poco más a Venezuela




colinrivas.show


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Soldados de la 92.ª Brigada Mecanizada liberaron la aldea de Mala Rohan y Vilkhivka cerca de #Kharkiv


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

En Hipercor ya no queda ningun tipo de leche ni de aceite de girasol, ninguno...


Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba. Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica. Muy poca fruta y verdura. La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




www.burbuja.info






SIRIO dijo:


> Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba.
> Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica.
> Muy poca fruta y verdura.
> La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




















MEANWHILE EN LA MADRERUSIA ; LOS MALDITOS MACDONALDS SI REPARTEN SU MERCANCIA DE MUERTE
Vídeo DE HOY:




​


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

Los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania han declarado hoy que han comenzado a ver kits de antídotos para armas químicas/biológicas que se entregan a las fuerzas rusas de primera línea en Ucrania. Funcionarios ucranianos y de la OTAN han afirmado que creen que Rusia podría usar armas químicas en Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

no puedo ver bien las pancartas a ver si son actuales de verdad de la huelga de camioneros
no se si esta mezclando imagenes de huelgas de mineros o son de verdad camioneros con chalecos amarillos
quemando ruiedas  ​ 




 

* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111  3 hours ago
 Tires are being burned in Spain, thousands of people are going to street protests.
It's all about soaring fuel prices due to anti-Russian sanctions.
Then only more  
https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...d7727c5d90d697681d3b048dbe_video_original.mp4 





zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4813








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me


















Carrefour on line, se acaba de vaciar lo fresco


Hasta esta tarde había bastante variedad de pescado, carne y leche. Pues bien, ahora mismo nada! de pescado o carne de ningún tipo, miraré leche y demás, pero ha sido dantesco lo que ha ocurrido en pocas horas.




www.burbuja.info





DESABASTECIMIENTO ESTEPARIO

NUESTRO HOMBRE EN EL FRENTE LOBO ESTEPARIO | SELECCION Y HOSTING COLIN RIVAS


LOBO TAMBIEN SE ENCONTRADO EL SUPER COMO VEIS ( NO DICE ZONA )








ESPAÑA YA ES VENEZUELA-Colin Rivas Show


La españa de Pedro Sanchinflas ya Se parece un poco más a Venezuela




colinrivas.show


----------



## Tales. (25 Mar 2022)

A Pedro Retretes está tardando el CNI en meterlo en una celda sin ventanas, no he visto caso de activo ruso más claro en mi vida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

KIM
TIRASELO​Moranbong Band manda, betillas


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Caten su nuevo hilo, empieza con la foto que muchos follaputis ponen por el foro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que Pedro ha recibido el manual de desinformación criminal del Kremlin. No cabe duda que polla tiene en la boca.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha pasado de decir que Ucrania ha vuelto a perder la oportunidad de convertirse en un estado soberano, que vamos a conquistarlo todo, a que ahora simplemente vamos a tomar el Donbass. Sí, fui demasiado cuidadoso en cómo lo describí. Rusia no gana esta mierda.


----------



## Indignado (25 Mar 2022)

Nos llaman nazis , creo que hoy no duermo de lo preocupado que estoy


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

El Orinal Palanganas no seria nadie sin la red de promoción y estrellato que lo han elevado a la altavocia publica.
Para saber que más medios controla el kremlin solo hay que fijarse quienes le han dado esta relevancia.





__





Intervenciones en televisión y radio de Pedro Baños | Analista y conferenciante :: Geoestratego


Intervenciones en televisión y radio de Pedro Baños :: Geoestratego




geoestratego.com





la nave del ministerio ruso y al rojo vivo



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Caten su nuevo hilo, empieza con la foto que muchos follaputis ponen por el foro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

No se si lo han puesto ya. Otro general ruso menos, ya van 7 creo 









Tropas ucranianas matan al comandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de Rusia


Las tropas ucranianas mataron al teniente general Yakov Rezantsev, comandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur de Rusia. Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor independiente del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, dijo esto en una sesión informativa el viernes 25 de marzo, según...




noticiasdelmundo.news












Jornada 30 de la invasión en Ucrania: toda la información del 25 de marzo


Ha pasado un mes desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión de Ucrania, y aún no ha logrado capturar ninguna ciudad importante. Según Reuters, Moscú reduce ahora sus ambiciones




www.elconfidencial.com












7th Russian general killed in Ukraine, senior commander murdered by own troops — report


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

pues son excelentes noticias, implican que el avance ruso en el sur esta agotado y en retirada, justamente cuando eso mismo está en aceleracion al norte. Esto implica presion psicologica sobre los orcos en Mariupol, dado que la moral no es la misma cuando hay indicios de que puedes ser copado entre yunque y martillo



Dr Polux dijo:


> Soldados de la 92.ª Brigada Mecanizada liberaron la aldea de Mala Rohan y Vilkhivka cerca de #Kharkiv


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

FoJAk @FoJAk3
10h

Mr Pool 3/24/22 9:11 PM est






MR POOL VACUNAS NANO BOTS
No el decode principal creo pero me gusta mas este


NANOBOTS Y NANO TECNOLOGIA INYECTABLE EXPLICADA EN AL FICCION

JAMES BOND

"SMARTBLOOD" EN LA SAGA BOND

​


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.

Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin


----------



## pirivi-parava (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Caten su nuevo hilo, empieza con la foto que muchos follaputis ponen por el foro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga, y qué dicen los medios pakistaníes o hindúes...  
(es que no los entiendo)


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues estos son los refuerzos. Ucrania una vez controlado el Este debe de ir a recuperar el Oeste.
> 
> Supongo que con el paso de los años nos enteraremos de las cifras del desastre Ruso, pero vamos tienen que haberles hecho un roto importante




Al revés. Recuperado el oeste, debe ir a por el este. Pero se entiende.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin



*Stéphane Courtois: "Putin solo está siguiendo los pasos de Stalin"*
El autor de 'El libro negro del comunismo' cree que la invasión de Ucrania responde al miedo de Putin a una democracia en Rusia.









Stéphane Courtois: "Putin solo está siguiendo los pasos de Stalin"


El historiador francés Stéphane Courtois se ha convertido, con los años, en un nombre legendario, santificado por unos y envilecido por otros: su Libro negro del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin



¿Repentinitis a la rusa?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El Orinal Palanganas no seria nadie sin la red de promoción y estrellato que lo han elevado a la altavocia publica.
> Para saber que más medios controla el kremlin solo hay que fijarse quienes le han dado esta relevancia.
> 
> 
> ...



No, esos programas le llaman porque el tipo es una supuesta "eminencia" en el campo tras muchos años de apariciones en debates de toda clase y porque es buen comunicador, no porque esos medios los controle el Kremlin. Seamos honestos, Pedro Baños tiene una brillante oratoria y convence/engaña a los incautos, si no estás muy puesto en temas bélicos o de geoestrategia, este tipo de primeras te parece lo mejorcito del mercado.



pirivi-parava dijo:


> Oiga, y qué dicen los medios pakistaníes o hindúes...
> (es que no los entiendo)



jajajaja es una referencia que hice a sus declaraciones de hace unas semanas, en las que decía que para conseguir información imparcial había que ver medios de India o Pakistán (ambos son aliados de Rusia y siguen la narrativa prorrusa, este tipo no da puntada sin hilo):


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, esos programas le llaman porque el tipo es una supuesta "eminencia" en el campo tras muchos años de apariciones en debates de toda clase y porque es buen comunicador, no porque esos medios los controle el Kremlin. Seamos honestos, Pedro Baños tiene una brillante oratoria y convence/engaña a los incautos, si no estás muy puesto en temas bélicos o de geoestrategia, este tipo de primeras te parece lo mejorcito del mercado.
> 
> 
> jajajaja es una referencia que hice a sus declaraciones de hace unas semanas, en las que decía que para conseguir información imparcial había que ver medios de India o Pakistán (ambos son aliados de Rusia y siguen la narrativa prorrusa, este tipo no da puntada sin hilo):





Yo flipo con lo que la gente se cree que es un oficial de las Fuerzas Armadas , aquí o en Pekín.

La gente le da un aura de infalibilidad absurda.

También los hay tarados, gilipollas, ignorantes, como en todas las profesiones.

Algunos conozco, lol.


----------



## Poncio (25 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Repentinitis a la rusa?



A ver si va a ser el polonio, que en ayunas y a palo seco suele sentar mal.


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin



Iba a ponerlo.
Las cosas son como son Putin es un cachondo para hacer "estas cosas".
Ataque al corazón por sobredosis de polonio imagino.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

¿Alguna fuente fiable de la situación del frente en el sector de Jersón?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Mariupol es todo en esta guerra: es el motivo, el crecimiento y puede ser el final. Es un símbolo de lo que representa la cristiandad y la cultura europea; urge que vayan en su ayuda.



Pero si está ya controlada por los rusos, que dices. Como la van ayudar?
Porque crees que han salido hoy con que se van a centrar en el donbass? Porque salvo odessa el sur está finiquitado.

De verdad el odio antirruso se os va de las manos.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Asia Central va marcando distancia con Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poca broma con esto, para LA HORDA tener esa región enmierdada es clave para tener el control y monopolio del gas. Con las enormes reservas de Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán.
Si conectas Turkmenistán y Azerbaiyán con un puente (dando salida a la región por el Cáucaso en vez de por LA HORDA) y haces el gaseoducto Europa-Turkmenistán, LA HORDA colapsaría y perdería toda su influencia en Siberia.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin



Posible caso de polonio en el colacao, una pena porque el camarada Sergei lucía siempre radiante en los desfiles de la horda en la plaza roja. A lo mejor lo apartaron precisamente por eso, porque sólo servía para desfilar. En fin, no pasa nada, si sale de esta la próxima vez en vez de colacao que tome nesquik y listo.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si está ya controlada por los rusos, que dices. Como la van ayudar?
> Porque crees que han salido hoy con que se van a centrar en el donbass? Porque salvo odessa el sur está finiquitado.
> 
> De verdad el odio antirruso se os va de las manos.



No parece.















Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Mar 2022)

version sin censura de la reportera del chorma 22:00


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, esos programas le llaman porque el tipo es una supuesta "eminencia" en el campo tras muchos años de apariciones en debates de toda clase y porque es buen comunicador, no porque esos medios los controle el Kremlin. Seamos honestos, Pedro Baños tiene una brillante oratoria y convence/engaña a los incautos, si no estás muy puesto en temas bélicos o de geoestrategia, este tipo de primeras te parece lo mejorcito del mercado.
> 
> 
> jajajaja es una referencia que hice a sus declaraciones de hace unas semanas, en las que decía que para conseguir información imparcial había que ver medios de India o Pakistán (ambos son aliados de Rusia y siguen la narrativa prorrusa, este tipo no da puntada sin hilo):



pakistan no es aliado de rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Mar 2022)

justin castro trudeau y su manera de sentarse 
zttps://t.me/Q17_Awakening/6389​


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Poca broma con esto, para LA HORDA tener esa región enmierdada es clave para tener el control y monopolio del gas. Con las enormes reservas de Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán.
> Si conectas Turkmenistán y Azerbaiyán con un puente (dando salida a la región por el Cáucaso en vez de por LA HORDA) y haces el gaseoducto Europa-Turkmenistán, LA HORDA colapsaría y perdería toda su influencia en Siberia.



Sí, hay varios aspectos a considerar, la debilidad estratégica de Rusia ante China en Siberia que está ahí, suma la proyección de Turquía en Asia Central y que sobre un tercio de la población rusa está en una zona de demografía predominantemente musulmana o en vías de serlo. Las bases de Moscovia son débiles.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

Bombas de fósforo en Donetsk


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más moral que el alcoyano tenéis.

Pongamos que resisten unos días más, por donde van a recibir ayuda?


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Mariupol esta tomada por eso hay combates , en fin ...

Sorry no se poner el video ,ir al enlace

`https://t.me/guerraucraniarusia/2248`


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Más moral que el alcoyano tenéis.
> 
> Pongamos que resisten unos días más, por donde van a recibir ayuda?



Me importa un huevo si reciben ayuda o por donde.
Has dicho que esa ciudad está controlada por los rusos y el mapa, que se actualiza constantemente, indica que es mentira.
¿Quién dices que tiene más moral que el Alcoyano?








Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Me importa un huevo si reciben ayuda o por donde.
> Has dicho que esa ciudad está controlada por los rusos y el mapa, que se actualiza constantemente, indica que es mentira.
> ¿Quién dices que tiene más moral que el Alcoyano?
> 
> ...



La aldea gala ukra. 

Bueno según fuentes rusas el 70% de la ciudad ya estaría en manos rusas, tampoco me creería al dedillo ese mapa. Hasta que el último edifcio de Mariupol no lo controlen los rusos, esa ciudad sigue siendo ukra....seamos serios...


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La aldea gala ukra.
> 
> Bueno según fuentes rusas el 70% de la ciudad ya estaría en manos rusas, tampoco me creería al dedillo ese mapa.



Créete lo que quieras, estás en tu derecho.
Pero no se precisa que nos hagas creer a los demás lo que creas tú.

Por el muñequito ese nervioso que pones parece que la guerra y las catástrofes que acarrea te dan risa o te hacen gracia.
A mi tu gesto me produce lástima o pena.


----------



## mike17 (26 Mar 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón


Entrevista con Mark Leonard: "El mensaje subliminal de esta guerra es que si no tienes armas nucleares, serás atacado" Este politólo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esto es el twitter mas importante en dias. Si alguien tiene la traduccion de la entrevista completa se agradecería.





Ese señor del que usted me habla

No me consta


----------



## mike17 (26 Mar 2022)

*Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón*
El 'New York Times' asegura que asegura que las fuerzas rusas han perdido el control total de esta estratégica ciudad portuaria


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Créete lo que quieras, estás en tu derecho.
> Pero no se precisa que nos hagas creer a los demás lo que creas tú.
> 
> Por el muñequito ese nervioso que pones parece que la guerra y las catástrofes que acarrea te dan risa o te hacen gracia.
> A mi tu gesto me produce lástima o pena.



Me río de como protegéis vuestra moral. Intentando buscar razones cada vez más peregrinas, con tal de no aceptar lo evidente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si está ya controlada por los rusos, que dices. Como la van ayudar?
> Porque crees que han salido hoy con que se van a centrar en el donbass? Porque salvo odessa el sur está finiquitado.
> 
> De verdad el odio antirruso se os va de las manos.



The Guardian


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

Siguen las amenazas rusas, que incluyen ya a Kazajstan


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me río de de como protegéis vuestra moral. Intentando buscar razones cada vez más peregrinas, con tal de no aceptar lo evidente.



Lo evidente es que has afirmado que Mariupol estaba en manos de los rusos y no es cierto.
Y además tengo la sospecha de que sabías que no era cierto.








Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The Guardian
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000168
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000168



The Guardian, no sé rick.

Pongamos que es verdad la contraofensiva que nos están vendiendo los medios cuckcidentales....

Ya era hora, es decir, el ejército ukro lleva 30 días sin lanzar un ataque medianamente serio contra las tropas rusas. A ver si es verdad, y los ukros recuperan Kherson, se pondría algo interesante la guerra. Porque de momento no estamos viendo grandes batallas, es un paseo de los rusos, solo ellos tienen la iniciativa.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo evidente es que has afirmado que Mariupol estaba en manos de los rusos y no es cierto.
> Y además tengo la sospecha de que sabías que no era cierto.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, hasta que la última hilera de edificios residenciales de la ciudad no esté en manos de los rusos, Mariupol resiste, no pasarán.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Siguen las amenazas rusas, que incluyen ya a Kazajstan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000169





Niño, dile a tu padre que se ponga


----------



## LurkerIII (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Pues tiene pinta de que s elo ha cargado Putin



Putin aún no ha decidido la gravedad del infarto.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Siguen las amenazas rusas, que incluyen ya a Kazajstan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000169



En cuanto desnazifiquen la ciudad fronteriza de Jarkov ya van para allá.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

Las cosas no suceden por casualidad, hay que dejar de tener un pensamiento naive sobre los medios, aqui hay que bailarlo todo no perder nunca el paso, todos tienen alguien a quien quieren colocar. El brillantez cuenta cero, es un handicap, los que van por su cuenta y pueden permitirselo, son muy pocos.

Tu pegas una patada a una piedra y encuentras a gente que te puede hacer un analisis tipo Maldini de una alineación, y en cuanto a analisis geoestrategico 3/4 de lo mismo. Y en su lugar tenemos al Orinal Palanganas que fuera del campo de la propaganda es un cutre que habita en el pensamiento mágico, un payaso. En propaganda muy bueno eso si, pero tu no contratas propagandistas a menos que quieras propaganda.

Estamos hablando de la SECTA, de los que vehicularizaron el 11M para causar la caida del gobierno de aznar y colocar a un tio que cobra de venezuela, los que anidaron a Podemos, los que desestabilizaron en el pruces catalan con una linea erratica en plena traicion.

Podemos, bildu y las mareas estan carcomidisimas por el sabotaje internacional de los imperios del Este. El PSOE se mantiene al filo de la navaja por las fortisima influencia magnetica que causan la pertenecencia a la OTAN y a la UE, y aun asi los ramalazos del Este son intensisimos en ese partido.

Las cosas no suceden por casualidad. La desinformacion tipo cuarto milenio es agenda oficial de la KGB, ovnis, reptilianos y polladas para crear niebla de desinformacion, mientras que los imperios del Este compran ecoterroristas o arman grupos terroristas para desindustrializar regiones. o te montan una infame huelga de trasportistas.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, esos programas le llaman porque el tipo es una supuesta "eminencia" en el campo tras muchos años de apariciones en debates de toda clase y porque es buen comunicador, no porque esos medios los controle el Kremlin. Seamos honestos, Pedro Baños tiene una brillante oratoria y convence/engaña a los incautos, si no estás muy puesto en temas bélicos o de geoestrategia, este tipo de primeras te parece lo mejorcito del mercado.
> 
> 
> jajajaja es una referencia que hice a sus declaraciones de hace unas semanas, en las que decía que para conseguir información imparcial había que ver medios de India o Pakistán (ambos son aliados de Rusia y siguen la narrativa prorrusa, este tipo no da puntada sin hilo):


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe si hay constancia de la destrucción/captura de alguno de estos 2 vehículos









Kurganets-25 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org



















Bumerang (transporte blindado) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay constancia de la destrucción/captura de alguno de estos 2 vehículos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te resulta extraño no haberlos visto?
Estas pensando que enviaron a desguazar material de segunda para desgastar al ejército ucraniano y ahora vendrá lo que toca?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Siguen las amenazas rusas, que incluyen ya a Kazajstan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000169



Sí, esa es la fantasía húmeda del khan y sus boyardos. En el oeste llegar hasta los Cárpatos y establecer una línea entre su estribación norte y Königsberg. En el sudeste asegurar la Brecha de Volgogrado y anclarse en Altai y Pamir invadiendo Kazakhstán y ya puestos los restantes stanes turcómanos. Es la vieja política geoestratégica rusoviética desde tiempos de los primeros zares. Pero en el oeste ya se ha dado de bruces contra un muro. Incluso en el caso hipotético de que consiguiese anexionarse Ucrania de alguna manera, de ahí no pasa ni harto de vodka. Y en el sudeste, si tiene la ocurrencia de invadir Kazakhstán, se va a encontrar con 2,7 M km2 de estepa árida y predominántemente montañosa y poco poblada. Las posibilidades que ofrecería el terreno a los defensores serían múltiples y ventajosas. La posibilidades de aprovisionarse sobre la marcha prácticamente nulas. La logística sería infernal, teniendo en cuenta las distancias y las pocas vías de suministro. Etc... Así que mi experta opinión cuñada es que lo mejor que puede hacer el khan es preocuparse por ver como sale de ésta en el oeste y en cuanto al sudeste debería conformarse con atar mas en corto a tokayev, el cuál le está resultando una mascota menos dócil que nazarbayev jojojojojo


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

Los rusos están perdiendo terreno las afueras de Kharkov ya vi varia fuentes de eso hoy


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Mar 2022)

Última contestación del camarada Zhukov a un comentario de unos de los lectores asiduos a su blog. Yo ya paso de comentar nada, me limito a añadir emoticones para hacerlo más divertido. Que lo disfrutéis:

Consejo: Apague la tele y deje de ver medios de intoxicación de masas. Es una pérdida de tiempo. A ver, el golpe inicial era un «a ver si hay suerte» y el enemigo se rinde con una estocada al corazón . Como los ukros no tienen corazón ni cerebro , pues hay que hacerlos pedazos, como los zombies que son. Pero lo de tener que conquistar el territorio y aniquilar al enemigo también estaba previsto . Los militares siempre hacen los planes así, pensando en el mejor y el peor escenario posibles. Tienen a la mitad del ejército enemigo bloqueado en dos bolsas grandes , Kiev y Kharkov, otras pequeñas, y una cuarta parte bloqueado en el suroeste, en Odessa y Nikolayev. Están liquidando las bolsas que impedían la unión del ejército de Donbass y Crimea, como paso previo a futuros avances. Primero cayó Volnovakha (5.000 hombres) y ahora están terminando con Mariupol (15.000). Entretanto van apretando el cerco y desgastando a las fuerzas de Kiev y Kharkov (unos 40.000 hombres en cada una, quizá). A juzgar por los informes, en Sumy y Chernigov también están apretando el cerco, cada vez hay más combates, más destrucción, cada vez más cerca de la ciudad, y más heridos en hospitales. En Nikolayev se limitan a bloquear al enemigo para que no salga, mientras avanzan tropas hacia el este, al Dniéper, a Nikopol y Krivoy Rog. Ahora, cuando lleguen los refuerzos  y se acabe con Mariupol el siguiente objetivo es destruir el ejército enemigo de Donbass, para ello se hace presión desde el sur, que han recorrido ya 50 km desde Volnovakha, y desde el norte, que han tomado Izyum. Una vez destruido el ejército principal enemigo, ya es sólo cuestión de tiempo esperar a que caigan las ciudades cercadas y barrer los restos que puedan quedar.
Espero que le haya quedado claro, si sigue mis explicaciones con el mapa lo entenderá mejor.

Parte de guerra 25/03/2022 – informe especial


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (26 Mar 2022)

Pedro bazas ha de ser investigado,


Josant2022 dijo:


> Siguen las amenazas rusas, que incluyen ya a Kazajstan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000169



El becario haciendo méritos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

En Azul donde fueron expulsados los esclavos de Putler cerca de Kharkov 






Los Ucranianos han perdido terreno en otras zonas del país pero la zona alrrededor de Kharkov tiene mucho mas valor por razones obvias

El plan de putler parece ser es mantener al ejercito Ucra ocupado en Kiev / Kharkov, Putler no tiene la fuerza militar convencional para tomar ninguna de las 2 ciudades ni siquiera las podrán rodear en combate cercano las fuerzas Ucras hasta el momento han demostrado ser superiores


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido armas de Alemania: 1.500 misiles antiaéreos y 100 ametralladoras MG3. También llegaron ocho millones de municiones, 350.000 kits de alimentos, 50 vehículos médicos y suministros médicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Un avion ruso derribado


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Última contestación del camarada Zhukov a un comentario de unos de los lectores asiduos a su blog. Yo ya paso de comentar nada, me limito a añadir emoticones para hacerlo más divertido. Que lo disfrutéis:
> 
> Consejo: Apague la tele y deje de ver medios de intoxicación de masas. Es una pérdida de tiempo. A ver, el golpe inicial era un «a ver si hay suerte» y el enemigo se rinde con una estocada al corazón . Como los ukros no tienen corazón ni cerebro , pues hay que hacerlos pedazos, como los zombies que son. Pero lo de tener que conquistar el territorio y aniquilar al enemigo también estaba previsto . Los militares siempre hacen los planes así, pensando en el mejor y el peor escenario posibles. Tienen a la mitad del ejército enemigo bloqueado en dos bolsas grandes , Kiev y Kharkov, otras pequeñas, y una cuarta parte bloqueado en el suroeste, en Odessa y Nikolayev. Están liquidando las bolsas que impedían la unión del ejército de Donbass y Crimea, como paso previo a futuros avances. Primero cayó Volnovakha (5.000 hombres) y ahora están terminando con Mariupol (15.000). Entretanto van apretando el cerco y desgastando a las fuerzas de Kiev y Kharkov (unos 40.000 hombres en cada una, quizá). A juzgar por los informes, en Sumy y Chernigov también están apretando el cerco, cada vez hay más combates, más destrucción, cada vez más cerca de la ciudad, y más heridos en hospitales. En Nikolayev se limitan a bloquear al enemigo para que no salga, mientras avanzan tropas hacia el este, al Dniéper, a Nikopol y Krivoy Rog. Ahora, cuando lleguen los refuerzos  y se acabe con Mariupol el siguiente objetivo es destruir el ejército enemigo de Donbass, para ello se hace presión desde el sur, que han recorrido ya 50 km desde Volnovakha, y desde el norte, que han tomado Izyum. Una vez destruido el ejército principal enemigo, ya es sólo cuestión de tiempo esperar a que caigan las ciudades cercadas y barrer los restos que puedan quedar.
> Espero que le haya quedado claro, si sigue mis explicaciones con el mapa lo entenderá mejor.
> ...





"si sigue mis explicaciones con el mapa lo entenderá mejor"

Menuda condescendencia se permite gastar todavía el muy subnormal. A ver si pide una hipoteca para invertir en la bolsa moscovita.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania está operando mucho más al este de lo que la mayoría parece darse cuenta. Es sorprendente lo mal que Rusia se ha desempeñado al destruir el poder aéreo de Ucrania en tierra y negar el acceso a sus propios aeródromos. Las imágenes satelitales cuentan una historia increíble.


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> "si sigue mis explicaciones con el mapa lo entenderá mejor"
> 
> Menuda condescendencia se permite gastar todavía el muy subnormal. A ver si pide una hipoteca para invertir en la bolsa moscovita.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Si le quedará dinero...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si le quedará dinero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000355





Jajajaja sí, por eso digo que quizá todavía puede hipotecarse



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si le quedará dinero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000355



tiene que ser un troll que se está matando de risa a nuestra costa. Es inconcebible cualquier otro escenario.


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay constancia de la destrucción/captura de alguno de estos 2 vehículos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 50 que tendrán estarán a buen recaudo en un almacén a las afueras de Moscu poniéndolos a punto para el cometido para el que fueron creados: sacarlos a pasear en el desfile del Día de la Victoria.


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Para qué se usa esto?



El bulldozer sirve para empujar obstáculos o por ejemplo en un campo de minas abrir rapidamente un camino para infantería y vehículos levantando la capa superficial y arrastrando las minas a los lados, por eso tiene forma de cuña para que la tierra con las minas caiga hacia los lados. La grua permite hace cosas como sacar el motor de un tanque, camión o lo que sea y sustituirlo por otro en condiciones de campaña.


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> tiene que ser un troll que se está matando de risa a nuestra costa. Es inconcebible cualquier otro escenario.



Está colgado el vídeo de los flipados que se alistaron en la milicia del Donbass para defender el comunismo. Hay gente que se va de paseo por la realidad con el mapa equivocado.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Starlink, al menos hasta ahora, ha resistido todos los intentos de piratería e interferencia.


----------



## esNecesario (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Qué puercas, el mundo se ha vuelto loco.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Tienen q tener la moral por el suelo


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Los chinos parece que abandonan a Rusia


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Atención hacia donde están orientados los tanques y de dónde vienen los ucras. Aparentemente los pobres tipos que los conducían estaban huyendo antes de saltar por los aires.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

Hace 73 años, los héroes nacionales de Rusia, conocidos como el Ejército Rojo, esta banda de violadores, terroristas salvajes, deportaron a los estonios al Gulag y masacraron a decenas de miles de ellos y reemplazaron la mayor parte de Estonia con rusos étnicos en un intento de borrar la identidad estonia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en Slavutych al norte de Kiev.


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hace 73 años, los héroes nacionales de Rusia, conocidos como el Ejército Rojo, esta banda de violadores, terroristas salvajes, deportaron a los estonios al Gulag y masacraron a decenas de miles de ellos y reemplazaron la mayor parte de Estonia con rusos étnicos en un intento de borrar la identidad estonia.



Es la forma de operar de la horda.

Toda la URSS estaba llena de reasentamientos y limpieza étnica. Hay una cultura criminal en los turcochinos.


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Slavutych al norte de Kiev.



Tienen mucho cariño a RAJOY por esa zona...


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tienen q tener la moral por el suelo



"Putin ha firmado una ley por la que se declarará veterano de guerra al que participe en este conflicto bélico contra Ucrania" 

¿Como es eso de que se va a reconocer a veteranos de guerra? ¿No quedamos en que esto era una operación militar especial y no una guerra? Jaja. Que se atrevan los ruskis de a pie a llamarle guerra a ver lo que les pasa, alucinante este doblepensar de la satrapía putiniana.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (26 Mar 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Atención hacia donde están orientados los tanques y de dónde vienen los ucras. Aparentemente los pobres tipos que los conducían estaban huyendo antes de saltar por los aires.



esque tras las declarqciones del alto mando ruso en rueda de prensa diciendo que se olvidan de kiev que alli solo estaban jugando dejan a los pies de los caballos a todos las unidades rusas que andan por alli no?

es como decirles que se busquen la vida pero que ya no pintan nada, que se salve quien pueda

otro masterplan


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (26 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> "Putin ha firmado una ley por la que se declarará veterano de guerra al que participe en este conflicto bélico contra Ucrania"
> 
> ¿Como es eso de que se va a reconocer a veteranos de guerra? ¿No quedamos en que esto era una operación militar especial y no una guerra? Jaja. Que se atrevan los ruskis de a pie a llamarle guerra a ver lo que les pasa, alucinante este doblepensar de la satrapía putiniana.



Para los que van a quedar, le va a salir barato


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> esque tras las declarqciones del alto mando ruso en rueda de prensa diciendo que se olvidan de kiev que alli solo estaban jugando dejan a los pies de los caballos a todos las unidades rusas que andan por alli no?
> 
> es como decirles que se busquen la vida pero que ya no pintan nada, que se salve quien pueda
> 
> otro masterplan



¿Y todos los que murieron, empezando por la aerotransportada masacrada en el aeropuerto? 
Es una derrota. El conjunto de operaciones para cercar Kiev han fallado y como tomen Jerson van a tener que desplazar tropas a Crimea.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Estos granjeros se quedan con lo que van quitandole a los rusos  

La policía incauta 11 tanques, otras armas de civiles en Poltava Oblast. En 30 días de la guerra total de Rusia contra Ucrania, la policía del Óblast de Poltava incautó 30 equipos militares de propiedad ilegal, incluidos 11 tanques, 2 vehículos blindados, 8 ametralladoras y 5 rifles.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



    

ostiaputa, todavía pierde ucrania y kaliningrado en su jugada maestra

pero tranquis, que todo forma parte del plan


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Es tierra alemana, que estos tampoco empiecen a graznar bobadas que su territorio histórico está más hacia el sur y el este (todo el aborto que es Bielorrusia tiene que ser dividido entre Polonia y Ucrania)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

Hay que acabar de ver si Rusia se centra en el Dombas o es otra estrategia y vuelve a la carga con kiev si los ucras van hacia el sur. Lo ideal seria que si los rusos se repliegan, Polonia ocupase la parte occidental de Ucrania y taponase a Bielorusia, pero teniendo a los Bielorusos a tiro de piedra es muy difcil desproteger la parte occidental sin que entre Polonia en una falsa mision humanitaria con clara intencion de asegurar esa parte mientras el ejercito ucranaino bascula hacia el sur.

La estrategia de Putin una vez fallo en un cambio de regimen es quedarse el maximo de territorio que se pueda, a Ucrania le parecera poco despues de tener todo el territorio amenazado, pero vamos como decia el de la tele hay que seguir matando rusos hasta que se ablande la negociacion.

Ucrania lo tiene jodido en el sur pero es que la federacion Rusa no lo tiene mucho mejor para despues de lo que ha invertido saber lo que le quedara.

Otra incognita es saber si el resto del mundo aceptara las nuevas adhesiones rusas y la cosa no continua con embargos, cosa que seria terrorifico para la nuevas generaciones Rusas. Recordad que los oligarcas rusos le quitaban el dinero a los rusos pobres pero ellos se lo gastaban en occidente. No les veo paseandose en megayates por las costas de crimea mientras la gente no tiene ni para comer.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que Shoigu y Gerasimov habrían aparecido de nuevo:




Rusia ha capturado un buen número de prisioneros en la zona de Kiev (y destruido lo que parece un T-64) y Ucrania ha capturado unos pocos prisioneros en la zona de Kharkov (también ha capturado un lanzagranadas AGS-17/30 con munición adicional):




Bueno, algunas pérdidas de las últimas 24h: T-72, BTR-82 y 2S3 Akatsiya


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hace 73 años, los héroes nacionales de Rusia, conocidos como el Ejército Rojo, esta banda de violadores, terroristas salvajes, deportaron a los estonios al Gulag y masacraron a decenas de miles de ellos y reemplazaron la mayor parte de Estonia con rusos étnicos en un intento de borrar la identidad estonia.



En Carelia también expulsaron a la población que le da nombre a la región y llevaron rusos. Lo han hecho en una cantidad de sitios.



lowfour dijo:


>



Eso es parte de la cuna de Prusia se pongan como se pongan rusos y polacos. No es "parte" de Prusia, es que es el origen mismo de Prusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Los tienen q estar cazando por las noches


----------



## El amigo (26 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> "Putin ha firmado una ley por la que se declarará veterano de guerra al que participe en este conflicto bélico contra Ucrania"
> 
> ¿Como es eso de que se va a reconocer a veteranos de guerra? ¿No quedamos en que esto era una operación militar especial y no una guerra? Jaja. Que se atrevan los ruskis de a pie a llamarle guerra a ver lo que les pasa, alucinante este doblepensar de la satrapía putiniana.



Necesita soldados y voluntarios. Esta claro, porque según tengo entendido dar a una persona la condición de veterano de guerra en Rusia conyeva ciertos privilegios.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es tierra alemana, que estos tampoco empiecen a graznar bobadas que su territorio histórico está más hacia el sur y el este (todo el aborto que es Bielorrusia tiene que ser dividido entre Polonia y Ucrania)




Pero mejor polaca que rusa


----------



## Chaini (26 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Putin aún no ha decidido la gravedad del infarto.



Con el que esta cabreado de verdad es con el jefe del espionaje ruso, Bortnikov. Sus informes sobre Ucrania han sido un desastre TOTAL. Eso leí en algunos medios ucranianos...Lo de Shoygun creo que es un infarto de verdad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

y por que la policía no se los incauta a los Z directamente con sus cojonazos y anda incautando a heroes de guerra que bien merecer lucir ese material en sus plantaciones de soja?



Dr Polux dijo:


> Estos granjeros se quedan con lo que van quitandole a los rusos
> 
> La policía incauta 11 tanques, otras armas de civiles en Poltava Oblast. En 30 días de la guerra total de Rusia contra Ucrania, la policía del Óblast de Poltava incautó 30 equipos militares de propiedad ilegal, incluidos 11 tanques, 2 vehículos blindados, 8 ametralladoras y 5 rifles.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y por que la policía no se los incauta a los Z y anda incautando a heroes de guerra que bien merecer lucir ese material en sus plantaciones de soja?



Supongo que si estan en buen estado lo reutilizara el ejercito. Mejor eso q. tenerlo de recuerdo


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si está ya controlada por los rusos, que dices. Como la van ayudar?
> Porque crees que han salido hoy con que se van a centrar en el donbass? Porque salvo odessa el sur está finiquitado.
> 
> De verdad el odio antirruso se os va de las manos.



Se centrarán en el Donbass porque no les llega para el resto. Aún así Putin la ha pifiado. Ucrania formará parte de la OTAN y de la UE. 
Putin no quería sopa y se va a tener que tomar unas cuantas tazas. Por idiota.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Supongo que si estan en buen estado lo reutilizara el ejercito. Mejor eso q. tenerlo de recuerdo



ese tor2 cuesta 20 millones,, si hubiera alguien de la otan para venderlo....


----------



## BTK (26 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Parece que Shoigu y Gerasimov habrían aparecido de nuevo:



Una reunión de estómagos agradecidos con una expresión corporal de derrota y preocupación.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me río de como protegéis vuestra moral. Intentando buscar razones cada vez más peregrinas, con tal de no aceptar lo evidente.



Más bien sois los putinianos los que no queréis ver la realidad y la negáis. Jugada maestra y tal y a Putin no le caben los muertos en varios trenes...


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> "Putin ha firmado una ley por la que se declarará veterano de guerra al que participe en este conflicto bélico contra Ucrania"
> 
> ¿Como es eso de que se va a reconocer a veteranos de guerra? ¿No quedamos en que esto era una operación militar especial y no una guerra? Jaja. Que se atrevan los ruskis de a pie a llamarle guerra a ver lo que les pasa, alucinante este doblepensar de la satrapía putiniana.



Es que a continuación del nombramiento serán detenidos por decir que han estado en una guerra que el sátrapa a negado en todo momento. Es un plan sin fisuras.....


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> The Guardian, no sé rick.
> 
> Pongamos que es verdad la contraofensiva que nos están vendiendo los medios cuckcidentales....
> 
> Ya era hora, es decir, el ejército ukro lleva 30 días sin lanzar un ataque medianamente serio contra las tropas rusas. A ver si es verdad, y los ukros recuperan Kherson, se pondría algo interesante la guerra. Porque de momento no estamos viendo grandes batallas, es un paseo de los rusos, solo ellos tienen la iniciativa.



Joder con el paseo de los cojones. Con miles de muertos y heridos le ha salido la excursión de puta madre a Putin.


----------



## Domm (26 Mar 2022)

Anoche Tucker estuvo más mortífero que los pepinazos rusos diciendo verdades devastadoras. 

¿Es peor un presidente que invade un país o extranjero, o un presidente que pone a su propios ciudadanos en peligro de no tener comida con qué alimentarse, de combustible con qué desplazarse, o gas con qué calentarse?

Estas cuestiones no son fáciles de responder desde la casa blanca.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (26 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Y todos los que murieron, empezando por la aerotransportada masacrada en el aeropuerto?
> Es una derrota. El conjunto de operaciones para cercar Kiev han fallado y como tomen Jerson van a tener que desplazar tropas a Crimea.



estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero lo logico seria que primero retiren tropas destrangis y luego ya digan que se retiraron


si ya dicen que se retiran sin haberse retirado todavia deja con el culo al aire a sus propias tropas.


----------



## machinaexdeus (26 Mar 2022)

Asesinado en Ucrania un suboficial de las fuerzas especiales del GRU de Transbaikalia.

Alexei Krenik, oriundo del distrito de Shilka, en el Territorio Trans-Baikal, murió a los 34 años durante una operación militar en Ucrania. La información sobre la muerte fue confirmada al corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Chita.ru el 26 de marzo por el subdirector del distrito, Evgeny Bunkov.

"Murió en el cumplimiento de su deber militar durante una operación militar en Ucrania. Sirvió en Khabarovsk, en las fuerzas especiales del GRU. El jueves 24 de marzo fue enterrado con todos los honores en su tierra natal, en el pueblo de Mitrofanovo", dijo Bunkov.









Прапорщик спецназа ГРУ из Забайкалья погиб на Украине


Уроженец Шилкинского района Забайкалья, прапорщик спецназа ГРУ Алексей Креник погиб в возрасте 34 лет во время военной спецоперации на Украине




www.chita.ru


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las cosas no suceden por casualidad, hay que dejar de tener un pensamiento naive sobre los medios, aqui hay que bailarlo todo no perder nunca el paso, todos tienen alguien a quien quieren colocar. El brillantez cuenta cero, es un handicap, los que van por su cuenta y pueden permitirselo, son muy pocos.
> 
> Tu pegas una patada a una piedra y encuentras a gente que te puede hacer un analisis tipo Maldini de una alineación, y en cuanto a analisis geoestrategico 3/4 de lo mismo. Y en su lugar tenemos al Orinal Palanganas que fuera del campo de la propaganda es un cutre que habita en el pensamiento mágico, un payaso. En propaganda muy bueno eso si, pero tu no contratas propagandistas a menos que quieras propaganda.
> 
> ...



Creo que Cuarto Milenio es otra cosa diferente de lo que cuentas. La mitología existe desde que el mundo es mundo y las luces raras también. Afirmar que ese programa es desinformación es muy aventurado. Personalmente me parece el mejor programa de la televisión desde hace muchos años y trato de no perderme ninguno.

La desinformación la tienes en La Sexta, tve, el pais, el español y en casi la inmensa mayoría de cadenas y medios. Creo que Iker es un elemento extraño en este mundo y es sincero.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

En Rusia, durante la primera semana de la guerra, se entregaron póstumamente 5.000 medallas.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un avion ruso derribado



Dice Orynx que este avion es antiguo del 5 de marzo, asi que nada ...


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Anoche Tucker estuvo más mortífero que los pepinazos rusos diciendo verdades devastadoras.
> 
> ¿Es peor un presidente que invade un país o extranjero, o un presidente que pone a su propios ciudadanos en peligro de no tener comida con qué alimentarse, de combustible con qué desplazarse, o gas con qué calentarse?
> 
> Estas cuestiones no son fáciles de responder desde la casa blanca.



¿Lo de no tener comida por quién lo dice, por Alemania?









La Unión Europea lidera el comercio mundial de productos agroalimentarios


La UE confirma por un año más su posición como mayor exportador mundial de productos agroalimentarios, pues sus exportaciones ascendieron a 138 000 millone...




cde.ugr.es


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Creo que Cuarto Milenio es otra cosa diferente de lo que cuentas. La mitología existe desde que el mundo es mundo y las luces raras también. Afirmar que ese programa es desinformación es muy aventurado. Personalmente me parece el mejor programa de la televisión desde hace muchos años y trato de no perderme ninguno.
> 
> La desinformación la tienes en La Sexta, tve, el pais, el español y en casi la inmensa mayoría de cadenas y medios. Creo que Iker es un elemento extraño en este mundo y es sincero.



Ayer me dio por mirar un poco el telediario del mediodía de Telecinco y decían que el 60% de las bombas rusas no estallaban, que tenían bajísima efectividad y que se podían ver restos de ellas sin detonar todos los días... Lo acompañaban de vídeos y fotos como esta:





Es que es imposible desinformar más, cualquiera que sepa un poco como funcionan esos cohetes, sabe que eso no es una "bomba sin explotar". Tampoco debe de ser tan difícil buscar un poco o ser asesorado por algún experto, que hay varios expertos decentes por los platós de televisión actualmente (sobretodo en debates de LaSexta aunque suena a coña)


----------



## Chaini (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Rusia, durante la primera semana de la guerra, se entregaron póstumamente 5.000 medallas.





Informe del ministro de defensa ruso:



*“Lamentablemente, durante la operación militar especial hay bajas entre nuestros compañeros. Hasta la fecha, 1.351 militares han muerto, 3.825 han resultado heridos”, dice el comunicado.


La pérdida de tropas ucranianas, según el Ministerio de Defensa, ascendió a 30 mil personas, más de 14 mil irrecuperables y alrededor de 16 mil sanitarios."*


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

La HORDA cada vez se está quedando sin alternativas. Su economía va a colapsar en unos meses cuando las averías de su equipamiento empiece a estropearse y no tienen la capacidad ni de invadir ciudades al lado de su frontera. La única alternativa que tienen es el PEPINO, armas biológicas y armas químicas, que me temo que el KHAN DE LA HORDA empezará a usar pronto..


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Anoche Tucker estuvo más mortífero que los pepinazos rusos diciendo verdades devastadoras.
> 
> ¿Es peor un presidente que invade un país o extranjero, o un presidente que pone a su propios ciudadanos en peligro de no tener comida con qué alimentarse, de combustible con qué desplazarse, o gas con qué calentarse?
> 
> Estas cuestiones no son fáciles de responder desde la casa blanca.



USA se puede quedar sin comida 100 días que la gente allí tiene reservas para más. Que decepción ver que Tucker está haciendo el juego al Gremlin sólo por darle a la momia. Hijo de puta, la momia es asquerosa, pero ponerse al lado del enano turcochino no me jodas.


----------



## machinaexdeus (26 Mar 2022)

La horda comentando una noticia de 2018 en un medio ruso:

"El ministro de Defensa ruso, el general del ejército Sergei Shoigu, llega a la región de Trans-Baikal para el ejercicio Vostok-2018"


Eurasia-12.09.2018 13:05
¡Sergei Shoigu es el mejor ministro de defensa de la historia de Rusia (URSS, Imperio Ruso)! ¡Un verdadero descendiente de Gengis Kan y de los guerreros de la Gran Horda de Oro!

Milicia euroasiática-12.09.2018 13:32
Soy un buen conocedor de la historia. Lea a Lev Gumilev y a otros respetados historiadores. Los mongoles trajeron la civilización y el progreso científico y tecnológico a las atrasadas y salvajes tribus de Riazán y Yaroslavl, procedentes de los bosques y pantanos. Les enseñaron a lavar, a asearse, la higiene y el trabajo productivo. Toda la oficialidad rusa proviene de la Horda de Oro. Eran nuestros aliados y el "Hermano Mayor". Por ejemplo, el Gran Duque Alexander Nevsky siempre acudía a los khanes para conseguir un título al trono. Los occidentales, como los letones, los teutones, los suecos, los alemanes, los polacos y los lituanos, intentaron durante siglos destruir Rusia. Pero en alianza con la Horda, los expulsamos. Nuestros enemigos siempre vinieron a nosotros desde el Oeste, nunca desde el Este. Hitler, Napoleón, los polacos y otros. Los europeos se asustan y nos odian hasta el día de hoy por nuestra cultura, perspectiva y mentalidad asiática. ¡Nosotros, los euroasiáticos! Siempre, recuérdalo y cuéntaselo a tus hijos y nietos.









Министр обороны России Шойгу прибыл в Забайкалье на учения «Восток-2018»


Он проинспектирует действия штабов на одном из полигонов.




www.chita.ru


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Anoche Tucker estuvo más mortífero que los pepinazos rusos diciendo verdades devastadoras.
> 
> ¿Es peor un presidente que invade un país o extranjero, o un presidente que pone a su propios ciudadanos en peligro de no tener comida con qué alimentarse, de combustible con qué desplazarse, o gas con qué calentarse?
> 
> Estas cuestiones no son fáciles de responder desde la casa blanca.



claro, hombre, como si una cosa no llevara a la otra

invadir un país no sale gratis, tontolnabo

eah, al ignore por retra


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Informe del ministro de defensa ruso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contra propaganda


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> claro, hombre, como si una cosa no llevara a la otra
> 
> invadir un país no sale gratis, tontolnabo
> 
> eah, al ignore por retra



Si la tropa se tiene que dedicar a robar gallinas para comer y van por ahí con las ruedas de los camiones pinchadas, entonces la invasión te puede salir bastante barata. Ganar no vas a ganar, pero invadir te ha salido por cuatro rublos.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> La horda comentando una noticia de 2018 en un medio ruso:
> 
> "El ministro de Defensa ruso, el general del ejército Sergei Shoigu, llega a la región de Trans-Baikal para el ejercicio Vostok-2018"
> 
> ...



Si es que todo el mundo que no es SUBNORMAL sabe que LA HORDA es la heredera de Mongolia y de los Hunos. Los que dicen que LA HORDA es Europa no tienen ni puta idea de historia 








La HORDA no es Europa


Ya se os ha explicado mil veces que la HORDA lleva 15 siglos destrozando, saqueando y robando territorio a China, Persia y Europa, pero como sois tan gilipollas solo os reís de un hecho histórico, así que vamos a las entrañas de la historia de MOSCOVIA a ver si espabiláis de una vez. Cuando los...




www.burbuja.info




En este hilo desgrané la historia de Moscovia comparándola con la de Europa y la brecha cultural es tan grande entre Europa y LA HORDA como la que hay entre Europa y la moronegrada mahometana que invadió el norte de África (territorio histórico europeo)


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> USA se puede quedar sin comida 100 días que la gente allí tiene reservas para más. Que decepción ver que Tucker está haciendo el juego al Gremlin sólo por darle a la momia. Hijo de puta, la momia es asquerosa, pero ponerse al lado del enano turcochino no me jodas.



esta pagado por Rusia. El Kremlin recomendaba sacarlo a menudo en sus medios para “apoyar” su relato. Apesta.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> esta pagado por Rusia. El Kremlin recomendaba sacarlo a menudo en sus medios para “apoyar” su relato. Apesta.



Si que apesta, sí.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Y todos los que murieron, empezando por la aerotransportada masacrada en el aeropuerto?
> Es una derrota. El conjunto de operaciones para cercar Kiev han fallado y como tomen Jerson van a tener que desplazar tropas a Crimea.



Segun el comandante Doritov eso no era nada, una finta, un juego de ajedrez, a ver si sonaba la flauta y meterles miedo a los ucras que eran unos mierdas pero en realidad los rusos estan jugando al ajedrez 3d y es todo parte de un plan cojonudo lo que pasa es que nosotros no lo entendemos

Por eso al parecer los rusos avanzaron sin ton ni son durante 30 dias, en linea recta y sacrificando soldados, para demostrarle al mundo lo hijoputas que son los ucras que no se dejan invadir por las buenas asi que al pobre de putin no le queda otra que el genocidio

Todo parte del plan


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> USA se puede quedar sin comida 100 días que la gente allí tiene reservas para más. Que decepción ver que Tucker está haciendo el juego al Gremlin sólo por darle a la momia. Hijo de puta, la momia es asquerosa, pero ponerse al lado del enano turcochino no me jodas.



Si EEUU produce comida para alimentar a más de mil millones de personas, estás hablando de un traidor a sueldo del Kremlin, igual que los JUANITOS de aquí


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si EEUU produce comida para alimentar a más de mil millones de personas, estás hablando de un traidor a sueldo del Kremlin, igual que los JUANITOS de aquí



Sí, si lo de los 100 días sin coner lo decía por lo gordos que están


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay constancia de la destrucción/captura de alguno de estos 2 vehículos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ni los veras! Son muy escasos por cuestiones de coste.

A Rusia le esta pasando lo que le paso a China y que ya esta poniéndole solución desarrollando su propia tecnologia básica de componentes.

Rusia tiene un presupuesto de defensa escaso para el tamaño y la tecnologia actual. La plataforma Armata es buena, pero tiene un problema, usa mucha tecnologia importada lo que la encarece muchísimo y no permite su fabricación en masa. Por eso sigue produciendo otras plataformas mas económicas y que van equipadas mayoritariamente con equipos locales. 

Rusia es capaz de construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados, tiene esa capacidad, lo que no tiene es capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia para esos productos, por tanto tiene que importarlos, al importarlos se encarece muchísimo el producto y no te permite su fabricación masiva para equipar un ejercito de su tamaño. Si quieres producción masiva, necesitas ser independiente tecnológicamente en esos componentes básicos de tecnologia puntera (visores de infrarojos, semiconductores, cableado, software, y muchos mas incluidas piezas de aleación de alta precision), sin necesidad de importar componentes básicos. 

Por eso siguen equipándose con el T90 o BMP y no con el Armata. Entre plataformas que cuestan 1-2 millones de euros y el Armata, mucho mejor pero con un coste que se va a los 8-10 millones de euros. Le pasa lo mismo con su Fuerza Aérea, es capaz de fabricar aviones decentes, pero carece de ciertas tecnologías modernas muy caras, que serian mucho mas baratas si las hiciesen localmente con tecnologia local, y acaban produciendo pocas unidades por el alto coste de cada una.

Es un problema que afecta a todos los ejércitos, pero no es lo mismo equipar a 100.000 soldados que a 1.000.000 con presupuestos parecidos.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que los rusos consiguieron entrar en Slavutych, y controlar su estación de tren (básicamente lo único que hay ahí de interés).
Ahora la duda es si la usarán para seguir hacia el norte y enlazar o al oeste y salir del territorio. Es la duda que tenía y aún tengo.

Se han tirado una semana para avanzar dos kilómetros contra un pueblo. De momento lo primero que han hecho según se informa es disparar contra la población civil.


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

"Rusky Lollipop" , si hay un experto en tanques os puedo explicar que no es la primera vez que pasa


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Ni los veras! Son muy escasos por cuestiones de coste.
> 
> A Rusia le esta pasando lo que le paso a China y que ya esta poniéndole solución desarrollando su propia tecnologia básica de componentes.
> 
> ...



Si , por eso no pueden fabricar tampones porque están muy ocupados construyendo ordenadores cuánticos         LA HORDA ES SOLO HUMO Y PROPAGANDA, NO SEAS SUBNORMAL


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si , por eso no pueden fabricar tampones porque están muy ocupados construyendo ordenadores cuánticos         LA HORDA ES SOLO HUMO Y PROPAGANDA, NO SEAS SUBNORMAL



Madre mía, aqui tambien hay gilipollas fanáticos.

Que tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad, ni te molestes en responder, si lo hubieses escrito sin el subnormal, te librarías del ignore.

Rusia se ha quedado en los 80s y ahí seguirá, porque no es capaz ni sera capaz de fabricar ciertos componentes, si mejorases la comprensión lectora verías que lo del fabricar y que le esta poniendo solución, es China, no Rusia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)

Se confirma la presencia de milicias prorrusas de Osetia del Sur (Georgia) en territorio ucraniano:




Continuan los enfrentamientos en Azerbaiyán, las fuerzas de pacificación rusas en la zona no han logrado nada aún:




Un avión militar sueco está volando por cielo polaco, posiblemente recolectando inteligencia:







Bercipotecado dijo:


> La plataforma Armata es buena



No ha entrado en combate pero parece fiable de cojones


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> LA HORDA ES SOLO HUMO Y PROPAGANDA, NO SEAS SUBNORMAL



Y armas de precisión casi al milimetro


----------



## César Borgia (26 Mar 2022)

Antes de la guerra :








Sánchez ignora al primer ministro de Polonia y no se verá con él pese a su visita a España


La cita de este sábado lleva en la agenda de Santiago Abascal desde el 4 de diciembre. Nada se ha interpuesto, ni siquiera el arranque de campaña de unas




www.elindependiente.com





Ahora:


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Y armas de precisión casi al milimetro



Lo de estos bandarras sería desternillante si no estuvieran masacrando a europeos inocentes por sus santos cojones. La alta "tecnológia" de LA HORDA, que curiosamente no tiene presencia industrial pero militarmente es la más mejor según los JUANITOS en su retraso permanente


----------



## Tales. (26 Mar 2022)

A Pedro


Bercipotecado dijo:


> Madre mía, aqui tambien hay gilipollas fanáticos.
> 
> Que tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad, ni te molestes en responder, si lo hubieses escrito sin el subnormal, te librarías del ignore.
> 
> Rusia se ha quedado en los 80s y ahí seguirá, porque no es capaz ni sera capaz de fabricar ciertos componentes, si mejorases la comprensión lectora verías que lo del fabricar y que le esta poniendo solución, es China, no Rusia.



No ignores a Fernando III, está un poco haciendo el papel por lo de hacer agitprop antiputiniana pero es buen forero


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Se confirma la presencia de milicias prorrusas de Osetia del Sur (Georgia) en territorio ucraniano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como la Ascod del Pizarro, con esas dos pedazo de barras laterales construidas a mano gruesa dentro del habitáculo que tuvimos que poner para que los ocupantes no acabaran en el Hospital por culpa de las vibraciones. Se pusieron las barras y la plataforma es muy buena, una vez arreglado el problema de vibraciones de la barcaza.

O los primeros 400 M1A1 Abrams, que tuvieron que volver al taller porque se calaban en cuanto hacia temperaturas interiores a 5 grados. El tanque es cojonudo y una plataforma que ha demostrado sus capacidades en todo tipo de teatros. Una plataforma es buena por lo que aporta, no por lo que le pasa mientras esta en desarrollo.

Me parece increíble que se valore algo por un video. Eso es muy cuñado.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Ni los veras! Son muy escasos por cuestiones de coste.
> 
> A Rusia le esta pasando lo que le paso a China y que ya esta poniéndole solución desarrollando su propia tecnologia básica de componentes.
> 
> ...




jajajajajajajajajajaja


Claro que sí, guapis, la culpa es de las piezas importadas, y se arregla haciéndolas tú.


Otros como los de los aviones civiles...

Pero tú sabes lo que cuesta la I+D previa?

Ese ingente coste de hacerlo tú mismo al final has de trasladarlo al coste final, con lo cual el Armata te seguirá costando un pico, pico que Rusia (y a partir de ahora menos aún) no puede pagar para cantidades viables producidas .

Hacer 100 unidades y quedarte ahí es absolutamente absurdo, sea un tanque o un avión, es logísticamente irracional.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> El tanque es cojonudo y una plataforma que ha demostrado sus capacidades en todo tipo de teatros. Una plataforma es buena por lo que aporta, no por lo que le pasa mientras esta en desarrollo.
> 
> Me parece increíble que se valore algo por un video. Eso es muy cuñado.



Pero a ver, ¿en qué teatros ha demostrado sus capacidades ese tanque más allá de los desfiles de Moscú y algún entrenamiento?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Pues como la Ascod del Pizarro, con esas dos pedazo de barras laterales construidas a mano gruesa dentro del habitáculo que tuvimos que poner para que los ocupantes no acabaran en el Hospital por culpa de las vibraciones. Se pusieron las barras y la plataforma es muy buena, una vez arreglado el problema de vibraciones de la barcaza.
> 
> O los primeros 400 M1A1 Abrams, que tuvieron que volver al taller porque se calaban en cuanto hacia temperaturas interiores a 5 grados. El tanque es cojonudo y una plataforma que ha demostrado sus capacidades en todo tipo de teatros. Una plataforma es buena por lo que aporta, no por lo que le pasa mientras esta en desarrollo.
> 
> Me parece increíble que se valore algo por un video. Eso es muy cuñado.



También hay desarrollos que por más parches que les pongas, no remontan. Todavía no sabemos si el armata ese es de unos o de otros.

Por lo pronto parece un poco raro que no se estén empleando.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Y armas de precisión casi al milimetro



La madre del cordero. Estos le tiran un nuke a Varsovia y cae en mitad de Kaliningrado.

Y dirìan que es parte del plan.


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> Claro que sí, guapis, la culpa es de las piezas importadas, y se arregla haciéndolas tú.
> ...



Coño tío, nosotros no poníamos puntos de defensa en los buques de la armada, porque los CIWS nos salían carisimos, ha sido Escribano diseñar uno, algo mas malo, pero fabricado por componentes de aqui y ya se ha firmado el contrato para equipar a todos los BAM y Serviola y se espera que equipen tambien a las F-100. Porque donde antes podias poner 2 ahora puedes poner 6. Si tu fabricas en rublos, yuanes, rupias o yenes, pero importas en dolares ya me contaras.

Tenemos chorrocientos ejemplos de eso, desde los HAL Tejas de la India, pasando por los Mitsubishi F1 japoneses o los Grippen Brasileños. Todo lo que sea fabricado en casa aunque sea con licencia, si tienes una moneda débil frente a la que se usa para fabricar ese componente fuera, abarata el coste de fabricación.

China con los J-20 es lo que ha hecho, ha desarrollado sus motores W10, que serán mejores o peores, pero son suyos y con sus componentes, ha pasado de producir 10-15 aviones a casi 60 al año, ya no depende de importar motores.


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Rusia es capaz de construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados, tiene esa capacidad, lo que no tiene es capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia



Lo siento pero este no es el hilo de las putinas donde cualquier flipada a favor de Rusia recibe un montón de "thanks"

Si Rusia no tiene capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia entonces no tiene capacidad de "construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados" , más bien se limita a ensamblar piezas ; un buen símil es que yo puedo ir a una tienda y comprar piezas de un ordenador para montarme el PC pero tengo 0 capacidad para crear esa tecnologia que llevan las piezas


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Coño tío, nosotros no poníamos puntos de defensa en los buques de la armada, porque los CIWS nos salían carisimos, ha sido Escribano diseñar uno, algo mas malo, pero fabricado por componentes de aqui y ya se ha firmado el contrato para equipar a todos los BAM y Serviola y se espera que equipen tambien a las F-100. Porque donde antes podias poner 2 ahora puedes poner 6. Si tu fabricas en rublos, yuanes, rupias o yenes, pero importas en dolares ya me contaras.
> 
> Tenemos chorrocientos ejemplos de eso, desde los HAL Tejas de la India, pasando por los Mitsubishi F1 japoneses o los Grippen Brasileños. Todo lo que sea fabricado en casa aunque sea con licencia, si tienes una moneda débil frente a la que se usa para fabricar ese componente fuera, abarata el coste de fabricación.
> 
> China con los J-20 es lo que ha hecho, ha desarrollado sus motores W10, que serán mejores o peores, pero son suyos y con sus componentes, ha pasado de producir 10-15 aviones a casi 60 al año, ya no depende de importar motores.




Una cosa es desarrollar algo sencillito como un BMR, una defensa de punto, un avión entrenador... y otra pretender desarrollar un avión, un tanque, un barco, un misil, un satélite... de última generación y que tenga ventajas competitivas y decisivas en el campo de batalla cuando te enfrentas a la primera potencia militar del mundo...lo cual no es ningún chiste...


Good luck with that, sobre todo sin pasta...


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> También hay desarrollos que por más parches que les pongas, no remontan. Todavía no sabemos si el armata ese es de unos o de otros.
> 
> Por lo pronto parece un poco raro que no se estén empleando.



Yo no conozco la plataforma Armata, pero si su copia china, muy polémico en su momento porque no fue con tecnologia inversa, sino con el robo y hackeo del fabricante de la misma. Igual que muchas cosas son un bluff de palabrería China, como los J-10, los type 99 o los JF-17. La copia china del Armata se la vendieron a Pakistan, junto con varias unidades autopropulsadas, allí se "perdió" una y justo meses despues salieron varias docenas de artículos en revistas militares sobre ella. Hablaban siempre de una buena plataforma multiproposito, pero no apta para su fabricación en masa por el alto coste del producto para presupuestos escasos. Llegaron incluso a insinuar que la Armata parecía una copia de la plataforma Lynx alemana. Vamos, que al final parecía ser una copia de la copia de la copia.


----------



## Apretrujillos (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia y su armamento es como el pepito del Cayenne. No se lo puede permitir, ni lo puede mantener.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Lo siento pero este no es el hilo de las putinas donde cualquier flipada a favor de Rusia recibe un montón de "thanks"
> 
> Si Rusia no tiene capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia entonces no tiene capacidad de "construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados" , más bien se limita a ensamblar piezas ; un buen símil es que yo puedo ir a una tienda y comprar piezas de un ordenador para montarme el PC pero tengo 0 capacidad para crear esa tecnologia que llevan las piezas




No, si lo peor de todo es la pretenciosidad que tienen de que lo van a hacer en 2 días y encima sin dinero... Con argumentos tipo gitano ya lo robaremos, ya lo copiaremos, ya se nos aparecerá la Virgen...

Con lo primero que se van a dar cuenta va a ser con los aviones civiles.


Volverán los viajes en la Renfe rusa de 6 días a ver a la abuela en Vladivostok.


Pero todo estará dentro del plan, , encima irán sin calefacción pero no es porque no haya pasta sino para promover la natalidad.

Ajedrez!


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> Claro que sí, guapis, la culpa es de las piezas importadas, y se arregla haciéndolas tú.
> ...



Pero vamos a ver ¿Cómo vas a tener tecnología puntera si ni siquiera tienes industria básica para construirla? Es que LA HORDA utiliza maquinaria americana y alemana para extraer el petróleo y el gas, imagínate como es el resto de su poderío industrial si ni siquiera tienen independencia tecnológica en su única industria 
¿De dónde va a sacar LA HORDA máquinas litográficas, maquinaria para procesar procesadores, tarjetas gráficas, software de diseño, sensores de procesamiento de señales y máquina para procesar materias primas? Porque para adquirir el know-how de occidente en estos sectores necesitarían unos 150 añazos.
Para poner esto en perspectiva mirad el caso de un proyecto tecnológico de RUSNANO que costó 10 mil millones de RUBLOS para producir una funda de teléfono con una pantillita que no funciona.
Ahora imagínate como van a fabricar de LA NADA todo lo que he mencionado arriba con una economía menguante y los pocos ingenieros que quedan en el país largandose a Georgia


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Pues como la Ascod del Pizarro, con esas dos pedazo de barras laterales construidas a mano gruesa dentro del habitáculo que tuvimos que poner para que los ocupantes no acabaran en el Hospital por culpa de las vibraciones. Se pusieron las barras y la plataforma es muy buena, una vez arreglado el problema de vibraciones de la barcaza.
> 
> O los primeros 400 M1A1 Abrams, que tuvieron que volver al taller porque se calaban en cuanto hacia temperaturas interiores a 5 grados. El tanque es cojonudo y una plataforma que ha demostrado sus capacidades en todo tipo de teatros. Una plataforma es buena por lo que aporta, no por lo que le pasa mientras esta en desarrollo.
> 
> Me parece increíble que se valore algo por un video. Eso es muy cuñado.




taaaaan bueno que solo se usa en desfiles

porque potin es muy deportivo y no quiere abusar


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Una cosa es desarrollar algo sencillito como un BMR, una defensa de punto, un avión entrenador... y otra pretender desarrollar un avión, un tanque, un barco, un misil, un satélite... de última generación y que tenga ventajas competitivas y decisivas en el campo de batalla cuando te enfrentas a la primera potencia militar del mundo...lo cual no es ningún chiste...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that, sobre todo sin pasta...



Indagad sobre los proyectos de Yotaphone y RUSNANO y veréis que esta gente no está anclada en la realidad


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿en qué teatros ha demostrado sus capacidades ese tanque más allá de los desfiles de Moscú y algún entrenamiento?



Que se averie un tanque en mitad del desfile, que se supone sacan el mejor pa lucirlo, el que estara guardado en un hangar con hilo musical y aire acondicionado, el que tendra el mantenimiento mas exquisito por los mejores mecanicos del pais da la nota de como esta el percal

Es un fail nivel supersaiyan, comparable al pantallazo azul que le pego al Bill Gates cuando presento el windows


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado no es un follaputin




Bercipotecado dijo:


> Yo no conozco la plataforma Armata, pero si su copia china, muy polémico en su momento porque no fue con tecnologia inversa, sino con el robo y hackeo del fabricante de la misma. Igual que muchas cosas son un bluff de palabrería China, como los J-10, los type 99 o los JF-17. La copia china del Armata se la vendieron a Pakistan, junto con varias unidades autopropulsadas, allí se "perdió" una y justo meses despues salieron varias docenas de artículos en revistas militares sobre ella. Hablaban siempre de una buena plataforma multiproposito, pero no apta para su fabricación en masa por el alto coste del producto para presupuestos escasos. Llegaron incluso a insinuar que la Armata parecía una copia de la plataforma Lynx alemana. Vamos, que al final parecía ser una copia de la copia de la copia.



Ah ah, entonces la cosa cambia. Si se ha podido valorar por gente ajena a los rusos, me callo.

Lo único entonces es que parece que los chinos sí pueden producirlos en masa y los rusos no.


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Lo siento pero este no es el hilo de las putinas donde cualquier flipada a favor de Rusia recibe un montón de "thanks"
> 
> Si Rusia no tiene capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia entonces no tiene capacidad de "construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados" , más bien se limita a ensamblar piezas ; un buen símil es que yo puedo ir a una tienda y comprar piezas de un ordenador para montarme el PC pero tengo 0 capacidad para crear esa tecnologia que llevan las piezas



Pues ahí vamos, tu puedes construir un produto avanzado (Una CPU), pero si tienes que importar toda la tecnologia básica (semiconductores), estas en la mierda sin mas.

Y yo soy de todo menos Putiniano. No si al final este hilo va a ser igual que el otro. Todos se ofenden rápidamente.


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ¿Cómo vas a tener tecnología puntera si ni siquiera tienes industria básica para construirla? Es que LA HORDA utiliza maquinaria americana y alemana para extraer el petróleo y el gas, imagínate como es el resto de su poderío industrial si ni siquiera tienen independencia tecnológica en su única industria
> ¿De dónde va a sacar LA HORDA máquinas litográficas, maquinaria para procesar procesadores, tarjetas gráficas, software de diseño, sensores de procesamiento de señales y máquina para procesar materias primas? Porque para adquirir el know-how de occidente en estos sectores necesitarían unoa 150 añazos.
> Para poner esto en perspectiva mirad el caso de un proyecto tecnológico de RUSNANO que costó 10 mil millones de RUBLOS para producir una funda de teléfono con una pantillita que no funciona.
> Ahora imagínate como van a fabricar de LA NADA todo lo que he mencionado arriba con una economía menguante y los pocos ingenieros que quedan en el país largandose a Georgia





Nada nada, no les convencerá, lol, ya se sacarán un argumento de la chistera, estos vendedores de dinosaurios fosilizados y sus cheerleaders se pensarán que esto está chupao y que es igual que fabricar tazas de wc...


Bueno, en realidad los que saben del tema tecnologico en Rusia estarán acojonados no, lo siguiente...pero a la plebe le tira más el hooliganismo.


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Bercipotecado no es un follaputin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si los Rusos no pueden fabricar una mierda, saben como hacer las cosas, pero se han quedado con la ultima tecnologia soviética, de ahí palante no han desarrollado nada, se han dedicado a comprar cosas de uso civil a Occidente y a meterlo con pinzas en sus diseños, saben como colocarlos y donde colocarlos. De ahí que viésemos los GPS en los SU-27 en Siria. Si ellos ya tienen el Glonass para que usar el GPS civil. Pues porque el Glonass o es una mierda, o no funciona. Como el Beidou chino, yo hasta que no vea a sus fabricantes usarlo y quitar el GPS, pensare que es un bluff de palabreria china.

La plataforma Armata es una mezcla de chorrocientas piezas occidentales, que funcionaba porque sabian donde ponerlas y como ponerlas, porque si lo hacen con piezas rusas, les sale un BMP que es donde tecnologicamente se han quedado atascados.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Indagad sobre los proyectos de Yotaphone y RUSNANO y veréis que esta gente no está anclada en la realidad





Yurtaphone?

El Bq de los mongoles?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

A ver

Rusia tiene la capacidad, en cuanto a que tiene el potencial, de fabricar cosas tecnológicamente avanzadas. Eso no quiere decir que utilice ese potencial, que desarrolle esa capacidad. De eso habla @Bercipotecado . A diferencia de China, que sí se ha dedicado a lograr autosuficiencia tecnológica, sea por investigación propia o por robo descarado como por poner un par de ejemplos es el caso de ese Armata -cosa que yo desconocía- o en su momento Cisco Systems -cosa que sí conocía- hackeadísimo y clonadísimo por Huawei.

A Rusia le sobran -quizá a estas alturas le sobraBAN- científicos e ingenieros de un nivel acojonante. Lo que le sobran también son oligarcas que hacen la vida imposible a cualquier negocio que no puedan controlar fácilmente, y eso limita mucho las líneas de acción.


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En Carelia también expulsaron a la población que le da nombre a la región y llevaron rusos. Lo han hecho en una cantidad de sitios.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es parte de la cuna de Prusia se pongan como se pongan rusos y polacos. *No es "parte" de Prusia, es que es el origen mismo de Prusia.*



Sí, pero ya no queda ni un alemán ahi. Polacos posiblemente sí. Además, con las fronteras creadas en 1945 es un territorio que al formar parte de la Prusia Oriental, la cual forma parte de Polonia, es normal que se integre en ella.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nada nada, no les convencerá, lol, ya se sacarán un argumento de la chistera, estos vendedores de dinosaurios fosilizados y sus cheerleaders se pensarán que esto está chupao y que es igual que fabricar tazas de wc...
> 
> 
> *Bueno, en realidad los que saben del tema tecnologico en Rusia estarán acojonados no, lo siguiente...pero a la plebe le tira más el hooliganismo.*



La mayoría ya se han pillado su billete a Tbilis y acabarán en 5 años en San Francisco, Boston, Munich, Londrés o Rotterdam. Pero bueno, esto tampoco es importante según esta gente, creen que con fanatismo y la gente más boba del país que es la que adora al KHAN todo se puede.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Sí, pero ya no queda ni un alemán ahi. Polacos posiblemente sí. Además, con las fronteras creadas en 1945 es un territorio que al formar parte de la Prusia Oriental, la cual forma parte de Polonia, es normal que se integre en ella.



Claro, los sacaron a todos! El tema es, estas cosas que hacen los rusos están legitimadas?

Prusia Oriental es como Asturias para el norte de Alemania. Tendrán que pasar aún muchas generaciones para que sea sólo historia. Aunque sea tabú hoy en día hablar de ello en Alemania.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Rusia tiene la capacidad, en cuanto a que tiene el potencial, de fabricar cosas tecnológicamente avanzadas. Eso no quiere decir que utilice ese potencial, que desarrolle esa capacidad. De eso habla @Bercipotecado . A diferencia de China, que sí se ha dedicado a lograr autosuficiencia tecnológica, sea por investigación propia o por robo descarado como por poner un par de ejemplos es el caso de ese Armata -cosa que yo desconocía- o en su momento Cisco Systems -cosa que sí conocía- hackeadísimo y clonadísimo por Huawei.
> 
> A Rusia le sobran -quizá a estas alturas le sobraBAN- científicos e ingenieros de un nivel acojonante. Lo que le sobran también son oligarcas que hacen la vida imposible a cualquier negocio que no puedan controlar fácilmente, y eso limita mucho las líneas de acción.



Ningún país es tecnológicamente independientemente, como mucho EEUU y con matices. A China unas sanciones de verdad en las importaciones de máquinas litográficas a largo plazo supondría un retraso tecnológico de unos 50 años.


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Pues ahí vamos, tu puedes construir un produto avanzado (Una CPU), pero si tienes que importar toda la tecnologia básica (semiconductores), estas en la mierda sin mas.
> 
> Y yo soy de todo menos Putiniano. No si al final este hilo va a ser igual que el otro. Todos se ofenden rápidamente.



Entonces nos das la razón

PD: No he dicho que seas Putiniano , he dicho que esto no es el hilo de los Putinianos



Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Rusia tiene la capacidad, en cuanto a que tiene el potencial, de fabricar cosas tecnológicamente avanzadas.



Y todos tenemos el potencial de ser multimillonarios

Decir eso es como no decir nada


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Sí, pero ya no queda ni un alemán ahi. Polacos posiblemente sí. Además, con las fronteras creadas en 1945 es un territorio que al formar parte de la Prusia Oriental, la cual forma parte de Polonia, es normal que se integre en ella.



Con el tema de Königsberg es como con todo en esa zona. ¿Cuándo paramos el cronómetro? Porque sí, hasta 1945 fue alemana, pero unos siglos antes fue de los prusianos, pero no de los prusianos alemanes, sino de los de verdad, un pueblo báltico que acabó en la servidumbre, genocidado o emigrado gracias a la Orden Teutónica, que prefería sojuzgar paganos bálticos primitivos y eslavos -contra los que acabó perdiendo- que enfrentarse al Islam en Grecia o Anatolia, que es para lo que supuestamente se había constituido dicha orden.

Valorar lo sucedido hace siglos siglos parece mucho más incoherente que lo que pasó 80 años atrás, pero no deja de ser idéntica incoherencia. No hay continuidad polaca que permita reclamar Königsberg, ni alemana tampoco. De hecho la RFA rechazó comprar el territorio a Gorbachov por 150 millones de $ -Gorbachov luego negó haber ofrecido el territorio-, no dejaba de ser una esquina del Báltico llena de rusos y otros pueblos conflictivos llevados allí por el Kremlin.

Y si nos ponemos, Polonia que devuelva a Alemania todo lo que le quitó en 1945.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ningún país es tecnológicamente independientemente, como mucho EEUU y con matices. A China unas sanciones de verdad en las importaciones de máquinas litográficas a largo plazo supondría un retraso tecnológico de unos 50 años.



Lo sé de sobras y no he hablado de eso, no cojáis la costumbre en este hilo como en tantos otros de discutir lo que no se dice


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> *Claro, los sacaron a todos! El tema es, estas cosas que hacen los rusos están legitimadas?*
> 
> Prusia Oriental es como Asturias para el norte de Alemania. Tendrán que pasar aún muchas generaciones para que sea sólo historia. Aunque sea tabú hoy en día hablar de ello en Alemania.



Por eso digo que no queda ninguno, igual que no quedan polacos en sus antiguas fronteras orientales. En 1945 no fue sólo una cuestión soviética.

No lo deberían.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Y todos tenemos el potencial de ser multimillonarios
> 
> Decir eso es como no decir nada



Para nada es lo mismo. Esto es como ser superdotado pero muy vago. Alguna vez te pones y con poco esfuerzo sacas un 10 en mates pero el resto lo llevas mucho peor porque pasas de mirártelo. El potencial lo tienes, alguna vez se demuestra y por eso sabemos que tienes ese potencial, pero en general casi nunca se ve.


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Entonces nos das la razón
> 
> PD: No he dicho que seas Putiniano , he dicho que esto no es el hilo de los Putinianos



Pues claro

Pero si es lo que he dicho desde el principio. Que a diferencia de China que se ha dedicado a copiar la tecnologia occidental para hacer sus versiones, mejores o peores. Rusia no tiene esa capacidad actualmente por eso sale tan caro ese producto y no se verán en Ucrania, pero en su momento si la tuvo, aunque saliesen las copias peores que la version occidental. Es un diseño Ruso, con tecnologia civil occidental. De hecho, probablemente con todas las sanciones, directamente caerá en el olvido, pues no van a poder fabricarlo.


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Con el tema de Königsberg es como con todo en esa zona. ¿Cuándo paramos el cronómetro? Porque sí, hasta 1945 fue alemana, pero unos siglos antes fue de los prusianos, pero no de los prusianos alemanes, sino de los de verdad, un pueblo báltico que acabó en la servidumbre, genocidado o emigrado gracias a la Orden Teutónica, que prefería sojuzgar paganos bálticos primitivos y eslavos -contra los que acabó perdiendo- que enfrentarse al Islam en Grecia o Anatolia, que es para lo que supuestamente se había constituido dicha orden.
> 
> Valorar lo sucedido hace siglos siglos parece mucho más incoherente que lo que pasó 80 años atrás, pero no deja de ser idéntica incoherencia. No hay continuidad polaca que permita reclamar Königsberg, ni alemana tampoco. De hecho la RFA rechazó comprar el territorio a Gorbachov por 150 millones de $ -Gorbachov luego negó haber ofrecido el territorio-, no dejaba de ser una esquina del Báltico llena de rusos y otros pueblos conflictivos llevados allí por el Kremlin.
> 
> Y si nos ponemos, *Polonia que devuelva a Alemania todo lo que le quitó en 1945*.



Polonia no le quitó nada a Alemania. Le adjudicaron la Prusia Oriental "en compensación" del territorio perdido a favor de los soviéticos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se centrarán en el Donbass porque no les llega para el resto. Aún así Putin la ha pifiado. Ucrania formará parte de la OTAN y de la UE.
> Putin no quería sopa y se va a tener que tomar unas cuantas tazas. Por idiota.



El objetivo antes de esta operación (que no invasión total de ucrania) era defender al donbass. Claro que les llega pero el objetivo no es ese, es desmilitarizar ucrania lo más posible, y lo está consiguiendo.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Pues claro
> 
> Pero si es lo que he dicho desde el principio. Que a diferencia de China que se ha dedicado a copiar la tecnologia occidental para hacer sus versiones, mejores o peores. Rusia no tiene esa capacidad actualmente por eso sale tan caro ese producto y no se verán en Ucrania, pero en su momento si la tuvo, aunque saliesen las copias peores que la version occidental. Es un diseño Ruso, con tecnologia civil occidental. De hecho, probablemente con todas las sanciones, directamente caerá en el olvido, pues no van a poder fabricarlo.



Bueno también los hay que saltan con que las sanciones las quitarán pasado mañana, que la gente es muy olvidadiza y tal, jajaja tienen más salidas que el Metro.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Rusia tiene la capacidad, en cuanto a que tiene el potencial, de fabricar cosas tecnológicamente avanzadas. Eso no quiere decir que utilice ese potencial, que desarrolle esa capacidad. De eso habla @Bercipotecado . A diferencia de China, que sí se ha dedicado a lograr autosuficiencia tecnológica, sea por investigación propia o por robo descarado como por poner un par de ejemplos es el caso de ese Armata -cosa que yo desconocía- o en su momento Cisco Systems -cosa que sí conocía- hackeadísimo y clonadísimo por Huawei.
> 
> A Rusia le sobran -quizá a estas alturas le sobraBAN- científicos e ingenieros de un nivel acojonante. Lo que le sobran también son oligarcas que hacen la vida imposible a cualquier negocio que no puedan controlar fácilmente, y eso limita mucho las líneas de acción.



A ver

Yo tengo la capacidad y ganas de follarme dos modelos de instagram al dia, otra cosa es que la realidad es la que es

Los rusos no pueden fabricar microprocesadores de menos de 90 nm y eso usando impresoras litograficas importadas

Cuando el resto del mundo estaba en PC, los rusos seguian sacando juegos para el spectrum Z80 (on las copias sovieticas) tecnicamente unos juegazos, le sacaban jugo a ese micro hasta el ultimo ciclo de reloj, menudos maquinas de programadores.... que se tenian que conformar con un clonico del spectrum porque no habia otra, potencial? Tremendo, resultado? Un juego para una plataforma con 20 años de retraso

Los rusos viven de vender petroleo y gas (de momento) y si, en ciencia basica seran la polla, pero sin medios, ahi se quedan

Con un PIB como el de italia, no se puede desarrollar armamento avanzado, eso queda para los ricos. Porque aunque lo consigan, no van a tener recursos para fabricar un chisme que cuesta 10 millones de dolares por unidad

Pa que luego venga un ucraniano con un javelin de 200.000 dolares (encima regalao) y te lo joda


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Yo tengo la capacidad y ganas de follarme dos modelos de instagram al dia, otra cosa es que la realidad es la que es
> 
> ...



No se discute lo que no se dice


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Para nada es lo mismo. Esto es como ser superdotado pero muy vago. Alguna vez te pones y con poco esfuerzo sacas un 10 en mates pero el resto lo llevas mucho peor porque pasas de mirártelo. El potencial lo tienes, alguna vez se demuestra y por eso sabemos que tienes ese potencial, pero en general casi nunca se ve.



¿Como mides ese potencial? Rusia es una potencia en materias primas pero ese potencial en el sector tecnologico es otro mito ; eso de las materias primas pasa lo mismo que con las paguitas... , los países de las paguitas no crecen por que no hay razón para trabajar y en los países ricos en materias primas no hay motivación para innovar por la simple razón que vendiendo materias primas se hace mucho dinero


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Más bien sois los putinianos los que no queréis ver la realidad y la negáis. Jugada maestra y tal y a Putin no le caben los muertos en varios trenes...



Has visto los muertos y armamento destruido del ejército ucraniano? En solo 30 días se han quedado sin el 50% de tanques, sin fuerza aérea y marítima, drones etc..


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Polonia no le quitó nada a Alemania. Le adjudicaron la Prusia Oriental "en compensación" del territorio perdido a favor de los soviéticos.



Hay un cacho de Polonia que es Alemania, y bastante grande. De devolvérsela a Alemania no dicen nada, así que lo de Königsberg aludiendo legitimidades históricas, no procede.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Yo tengo la capacidad y ganas de follarme dos modelos de instagram al dia, otra cosa es que la realidad es la que es
> 
> ...





Jojojo qué pollazo.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Has visto los muertos y armamento destruido del ejército ucraniano? En solo 30 días se han quedado sin el 50% de tanques, sin fuerza aérea y marítima, drones etc..




Ya ya, de la que le viene a Rusia no hablamos, lol.

Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia...


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder con el paseo de los cojones. Con miles de muertos y heridos le ha salido la excursión de puta madre a Putin.



No ha habido gran resistencia del ejército ukro en ningún momento.

Y no ha habido tantas miles de bajas rusas como queréis pensar o dice cuckcidente a modo de propaganda. Moscú dice que 2k, yo calculo que unas 5k o así. Las barbaridades de 10 o 20k son de risa.

Además el ejército atacante siempre va a tener bajas "grandes", porque es el que tiene la iniciativa frente al defensor. Aún así a la larga el ejército ukro ha perdido muchísimo más en términos numéricos. Y esto último era el objetivo principal de Moscú en ucrania , desmilitarización.


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Bueno también los hay que saltan con que las sanciones las quitarán pasado mañana, que la gente es muy olvidadiza y tal, jajaja tienen más salidas que el Metro.



Me da a mi que los rusos se van a tener que conformar con tecnologia china, que no es lo mismo que con productos Made in China, que muchos llevan tecnologia occidental. Vamos, que si ya les salían churros así, no quiero imaginarme cuando solo puedan ponerle tecnología china, y eso sin tener en cuenta que no les saquen de GPS o Galileo.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La mayoría ya se han pillado su billete a Tbilis y acabarán en 5 años en San Francisco, Boston, Munich, Londrés o Rotterdam. Pero bueno, esto tampoco es importante según esta gente, creen que con fanatismo y la gente más boba del país que es la que adora al KHAN todo se puede.




Verás los que anden por los cincuenta años, y cuando se jubilen cobren 100 euros de 2040...espero que subvencionen el vodka para poder olvidar su miseria/suicidarse.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (26 Mar 2022)

Con tiempo y saliva le hizo algo el elefante a la hormiga...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No ha habido gran resistencia del ejército ukro en ningún momento.
> 
> Y no ha habido tantas miles de bajas rusas como queréis pensar o dice cuckcidente a modo de propaganda. Moscú dice que 2k, yo calculo que unas 5k o así. Las barbaridades de 10 o 20k son de risa.
> 
> Además el ejército atacante siempre va a tener bajas "grandes", porque es el que tiene la iniciativa frente al defensor. Aún así a la larga el ejército ukro ha perdido muchísimo más en términos numéricos. Y esto último era el objetivo principal de Moscú en ucrania , desmilitarización.



Yo la Guerra siempre dije que la gana Rusia, nos ha jodío, segunda potencia militar mundial.

Ahora, la paz, la pierde Rusia.

Veremos si le compensó.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Como mides ese potencial? Rusia es una potencia en materias primas pero ese potencial es otro mito ; eso de las materias primas pasa lo mismo que con las paguitas... , los países de las paguitas no crecen por que no hay razón para trabajar y en los países ricos en materias primas no hay motivación para innovar por la simple razón que vendiendo materias primas se hace mucho dinero



Un ejemplo; en el Max Planck de Heidelberg estaban siempre pendientes de publicaciones rusas -habían contratado a varios rusos sólo para eso- porque los rusos pasaban de traducir al inglés en bastantes materias. De vez en cuando aparecían auténticas joyas.

Lo mismo cuando ves productos como Telegram o NGINX, productos cojonudos que revelan que si a los rusos se les deja hacer, hacen cosas muy buenas.

Ésa es la diferencia entre ser, por ejemplo, Arabia Saudí y Rusia; ambos viven de ser una gasolinera/gasera, pero los primeros ni con todo el esfuerzo del mundo conseguirán jamás aportar nada a la Ciencia y la Tecnología del mundo, mientras que los segundos de vez en cuando demuestran esa capacidad.

Esto hace aún más lamentable a la dirigencia kremlinita, mostrando como destruye las capacidades de su pueblo al que somete a los dictados más tercermundistas.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Como mides ese potencial? Rusia es una potencia en materias primas pero ese potencial en el sector tecnologico es otro mito ; eso de las materias primas pasa lo mismo que con las paguitas... , los países de las paguitas no crecen por que no hay razón para trabajar y en los países ricos en materias primas no hay motivación para innovar por la simple razón que vendiendo materias primas se hace mucho dinero



Yo por suerte me he librado de currar en los paises del golfo, pero segun me contaban colegas, aquello era un infierno

En arabia saudita todos los nacionales eran funcis, se dedicaban a tocarse la seta y tocarte los cojones todo lo que podian, el pais funcionaba (de aquella manera) por los extranjeros y porque tenian pasta para comprarlo todo


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya ya, de la que le viene a Rusia no hablamos, lol.
> 
> Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia...



Si es que no se quedan también con parte del sur de Ucrania.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo por suerte me he librado de currar en los paises del golfo, pero segun me contaban colegas, aquello era un infierno
> 
> En arabia saudita todos los nacionales eran funcis, se dedicaban a tocarse la seta y tocarte los cojones todo lo que podian, el pais funcionaba (de aquella manera) por los extranjeros y porque tenian pasta para comprarlo todo



No compensa lo que te paguen, te vas a sentir cuckeado siempre por el encargao que compró el título en Londres y que es el decimotercer hijo del jeque Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Sultan o algo así


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra lo ha roto todo. Tenía muchos amigos en el foro fans de la horda. Ahora son enemigos. Y estan bloqueados


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Y todos los que murieron, empezando por la aerotransportada masacrada en el aeropuerto?
> Es una derrota. El conjunto de operaciones para cercar Kiev han fallado y como tomen Jerson van a tener que desplazar tropas a Crimea.




Pues veremos por donde las envían. El puente es goloso y el corredor de la costa del mar de Azov puede batirse con fuego en su totalidad.
Podemos ver todavía cositas de película de jewlywood



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si es que no se quedan también con parte del sur de Ucrania.



Si hay Sur para Rusia, habrá sanciones hasta 2100.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Me da a mi que los rusos se van a tener que conformar con tecnologia china, que no es lo mismo que con productos Made in China, que muchos llevan tecnologia occidental. Vamos, que si ya les salían churros así, no quiero imaginarme cuando solo puedan ponerle tecnología china, y eso sin tener en cuenta que no les saquen de GPS o Galileo.





Buena suerte negociando, dependiendo, intercambiando tecnología punta con China, ajajajajaja, preferiría a Farruquito de yerno


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo la Guerra siempre dije que la gana Rusia, nos ha jodío, segunda potencia militar mundial.
> 
> Ahora, la paz, la pierde Rusia.
> 
> Veremos si le compensó.



Y todavía no ha acabado la operación rusa. Que aquí estáis celebrando no se el que.

Ha terminado la primera fase. Si es cierto lo que dicen de que el grueso restante del ejército ukro está en la zona oeste del donbass, nos queda lo más interesante de la guerra.

El que gana la guerra impone su paz, al menos en su territorio. De momento Rusia no ha colapsado económicamente como muchos follaotans dabais por hecho.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hay que acabar de ver si Rusia se centra en el Dombas o es otra estrategia y vuelve a la carga con kiev si los ucras van hacia el sur. Lo ideal seria que si los rusos se repliegan, Polonia ocupase la parte occidental de Ucrania y taponase a Bielorusia, pero teniendo a los Bielorusos a tiro de piedra es muy difcil desproteger la parte occidental sin que entre Polonia en una falsa mision humanitaria con clara intencion de asegurar esa parte mientras el ejercito ucranaino bascula hacia el sur.
> 
> La estrategia de Putin una vez fallo en un cambio de regimen es quedarse el maximo de territorio que se pueda, a Ucrania le parecera poco despues de tener todo el territorio amenazado, pero vamos como decia el de la tele hay que seguir matando rusos hasta que se ablande la negociacion.
> 
> ...




Si las tropas polacas entran tenemos lío gordo. No creo que pase, aunque ya he dicho varias veces que Putinia puede acabar perdiendo Kaliningrado. Para que eso ocurra tiene que utilizar armas químicas, biológicas o nucleares. Aunque también puede la alubiada acusarles de haberlo hecho y pelillos a la mar.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Buena suerte negociando, dependiendo, intercambiando tecnología punta con China, ajajajajaja, preferiría a Farruquito de yerno



Cualquier persona seria entendería que la única opción real de LA HORDA era por ser un mediador entre China y occidente e intentar rasgar de los dos lados. Pero como son turcoasiáticos asilvestrados pues tenían que arrasar un país europeo, en una guerra que solo gana China  . De verdad es que el mito del "genio de Vladimiro" ha caído por su propio peso.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Si hay Sur para Rusia, habrá sanciones hasta 2100.



Pero a cuckcidente le queda alguna por poner a Rusia?


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Un ejemplo; en el Max Planck de Heidelberg estaban siempre pendientes de publicaciones rusas -habían contratado a varios rusos sólo para eso- porque los rusos pasaban de traducir al inglés en bastantes materias. De vez en cuando aparecían auténticas joyas.
> 
> Lo mismo cuando ves productos como Telegram o NGINX, productos cojonudos que revelan que si a los rusos se les deja hacer, hacen cosas muy buenas.
> 
> ...



Tienes el ejemplo en Iran, que lo intenta, pero todo es propaganda y un bluff.





__





Qaher-313 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Es un F-5 forrado con una carlinga de un cessna analógico que intentaron hacer pasar por un caza de quinta generación. Estos ni capaces de adaptar una pantalla led que sacase imagenes para dar el pego.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Un ejemplo; en el Max Planck de Heidelberg estaban siempre pendientes de publicaciones rusas -habían contratado a varios rusos sólo para eso- porque los rusos pasaban de traducir al inglés en bastantes materias. De vez en cuando aparecían auténticas joyas.
> 
> Lo mismo cuando ves productos como Telegram o NGINX, productos cojonudos que revelan que si a los rusos se les deja hacer, hacen cosas muy buenas.
> 
> ...



Por eso en cuanto cayo la union sovietica, los cientificos rusos salieron cagando hostias hacia europa y estados unidos

Yo conoci a varios, me decian como era el tema, grandes instituciones cientificas donde acumulaban gente, si destacabas en algo, te destinaban a una ciudad secreta del culo del mundo y ahi te quedabas hasta hacer meritos en el partido y poder buscar un destino mejor

En ciencia basica eran muy buenos pero la mayor parte del tiempo se quedaban en la investigacion teorica porque no habia medios para la aplicada

Hoy en dia rusia no debe tener mas de dos o tres superordenadores entre los 500 mejores, china debe andar por 200 y USA por ahi. Los tiempos de hacer transformadas de fourier y ecuaciones diferenciales a mano se acabaron hace 40 años


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, y qué piensa la juventud en Rusia? En general están en contra, pero con mucho miedo a hablar.



Nota: la rubia en 9:40, guapa y pizpireta


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por eso en cuanto cayo la union sovietica, los cientificos rusos salieron cagando hostias hacia europa y estados unidos
> 
> Yo conoci a varios, me decian como era el tema, grandes instituciones cientificas donde acumulaban gente, si destacabas en algo, te destinaban a una ciudad secreta del culo del mundo y ahi te quedabas hasta hacer meritos en el partido y poder buscar un destino mejor
> 
> ...



Y los superordenadores de la HORDA están hechas con tarjetas gráficas de NVIDIA con su backdoor de la NSA. Es un país que a escala industrial es menos importante que Alemania, Francia o Japón, bueno o que España, Italia o Corea, y tiene una capacidad tecnológica limitadísima.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y todavía no ha acabado la operación rusa. Que aquí estáis celebrando no se el que.
> 
> Ha terminado la primera fase. Si es cierto lo que dicen de que el grueso restante del ejército ukro está en la zona oeste del donbass, nos queda lo más interesante de la guerra.
> 
> El que gana la guerra impone su paz, al menos en su territorio. De momento Rusia no ha colapsado económicamente como muchos follaotans dabais por hecho.



Jajaja jajaja

La guerra la gana Rusia, lo que es necesario es que mueran muchos más miles de rusos hasta su fin.

Así para la siguiente operación
especial se lo piensa dos veces.

El castigo económico a Rusia no se consigue en dos semanas, ten paciencia, va a ser gozoso.

Ostracismo, apestados...por muuuchos años.

Si entre tanto a Ucrania la vamos a poner de oro y diamantes.

El burro aprende a base de varazos.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo la Guerra siempre dije que la gana Rusia, nos ha jodío, segunda potencia militar mundial.
> 
> Ahora, la paz, la pierde Rusia.
> 
> Veremos si le compensó.



Pues yo dije que la gana Ucrania, mientras sigan dándoles armamento moderno gratis. En las afueras de Kiev hay 10.000 soldados rusos emboscados.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por eso en cuanto cayo la union sovietica, los cientificos rusos salieron cagando hostias hacia europa y estados unidos
> 
> Yo conoci a varios, me decian como era el tema, grandes instituciones cientificas donde acumulaban gente, si destacabas en algo, te destinaban a una ciudad secreta del culo del mundo y ahi te quedabas hasta hacer meritos en el partido y poder buscar un destino mejor
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que un ingeniero cobraba lo mismo que un barrendero, imagina la motivación.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Madre mía, aqui tambien hay gilipollas fanáticos.
> 
> Que tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad, ni te molestes en responder, si lo hubieses escrito sin el subnormal, te librarías del ignore.
> 
> Rusia se ha quedado en los 80s y ahí seguirá, porque no es capaz ni sera capaz de fabricar ciertos componentes, si mejorases la comprensión lectora verías que lo del fabricar y que le esta poniendo solución, es China, no Rusia.



Fernando III es un buen forero. Un saludo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Tienes el ejemplo en Iran, que lo intenta, pero todo es propaganda y un bluff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irán parte industrialmente de muy atrás y es cierto que no llega, tienen unas FFAA obsoletas y mal equipadas (aunque sus misiles de los años 70 superan las defensas saudíes ). Demasiados países intentan en solitario ahora mismo programas de cazas 5G y la mayoría fracasará o llegará tarde, andan en cosas los turcos, japos, coreanos, indios... muchos acabarán comprando producto hecho . No obstante también es verdad que Irán está en una situación compleja, atacado desde el exterior y quizá próximamente en guerra (Israel la quiere y cada día más ). Deberían ser más modestos en sus objetivos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Tienes el ejemplo en Iran, que lo intenta, pero todo es propaganda y un bluff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irán es otro de los fetiches de los que hoy son follaputines; como Israel y USA estaban a joderles, entonces Irán Bueno. Contaban cada trola de las capacidades de Irán que flipas, cuando la realidad es que España en los años 60 fue capaz de poner en marcha un programa nuclear casi a solas, cosa que estos pelagatos unicejos -con transferencia de tecnología china, rusa, etc-, y asistencia de los rusos hacían fracasar una y otra vez. Al final tuvieron que ser los rusos los que les montaran las centrales.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

Se confirma Jerson totalmente recuperada hoy para Ucrania. La única ciudad grande que tenía Rusia.
Que bochorno están pasando los ruskys

, que bochorno!


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Bueno, y qué piensa la juventud en Rusia? En general están en contra, pero con mucho miedo a hablar.





Estos son los que tienen que pedirle cuentas a Putin, cuando el país vuelva a niveles Paco setenteros, sus madres les dirán que se aguanten, pero al que ha catado las mieles occidentales no le vas a imponer los garbanzos y el Ipadoski con 128 MB de RAM...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Irán es otro de los fetiches de los que hoy son follaputines; como Israel y USA estaban a joderles, entonces Irán Bueno. Contaban cada trola de las capacidades de Irán que flipas, cuando la realidad es que España en los años 60 fue capaz de poner en marcha un programa nuclear casi a solas, cosa que estos pelagatos unicejos -con transferencia de tecnología china, rusa, etc-, y asistencia de los rusos hacían fracasar una y otra vez. Al final tuvieron que ser los rusos los que les montaran las centrales.




El puto hazmerreír, hay foreros que lo venden como Estrellas de la Muerte, lol.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Algunos lo habréis leído ya, este hilo a pesar de sus sesgos, creo que debe retratar bastante bien los por qués del atraso tecnológico ruso


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Una cosa es desarrollar algo sencillito como un BMR, una defensa de punto, un avión entrenador... y otra pretender desarrollar un avión, un tanque, un barco, un misil, un satélite... de última generación y que tenga ventajas competitivas y decisivas en el campo de batalla cuando te enfrentas a la primera potencia militar del mundo...lo cual no es ningún chiste...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that, sobre todo sin pasta...



De todas formas la experiencia de esta guerra ha puesto de manifiesto sin lugar a dudas que el arma de caballería tal y como la conocemos está muerta. Un puto carro de combate o un blindado que cuesta una buena pasta se va a tomar por culo con un javelinazo que sale mucho más barato. Esta contienda va a redefinir el concepto de caballería y de infantería desde los cimientos.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Se confirma la presencia de milicias prorrusas de Osetia del Sur (Georgia) en territorio ucraniano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las tropas de Osetia en Melitopol, están reforzando un punto vital, si los ucranianos recuperan Melitopol todo el corredor de la costa de Azov no vale un cagarro.
El lunes podemos ir viendo qué va a ocurrir. Las próximas dos noches van a estar muy iluminadas.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajaja jajaja
> 
> La guerra la gana Rusia, lo que es necesario es que mueran muchos más miles de rusos hasta su fin.
> 
> ...



Si comparas las bajas Rusas con las de ucrania, las de ucrania la triplican. Yo creo que pensáis que Rusia se está desangrando porque no sabéis las pérdidas de ucrania.

Vale, vale, esperaremos al madmax económico ruso. Aquí estaré para recoger mi owned.


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> . De momento Rusia no ha colapsado económicamente como muchos follaotans dabais por hecho.



Cerca de 100 mil personas han dejado de trabajar en Rusia ante el cese de actividad de empresas

En un país con un paro relativamente bajo es una cifra importante ; tu dale tiempo que la economia tiene cierta inercia , el desastre para Rusia ira creciendo de forma exponencial con el tiempo


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Bueno, y qué piensa la juventud en Rusia? En general están en contra, pero con mucho miedo a hablar.
> 
> 
> 
> Nota: la rubia en 9:40, guapa y pizpireta



Me da mucha pena la gente rusa. Bueno hay cada cenutrio alcohólico que se traga toda la mierda de Zurullov que es para darles de comer aparte. Pero muchos otros jóvenes estarían mucho mejor de Erasmus o programando videojuegos en alguna startup de Estocolmo. Pero el cabronazo mafioso quiere otra cosa, quiere vasallos a los que follarse como quiera. Eso es lo que tiene seguir igual que en los libros de Chekhov. 

Sinceramente no me mola cuando se meten a todos los rusos en el mismo saco. Son gente por lo general muy buena y con corazón, desde luego mucho mejor que el gringo promedio que te la va a meter doblada si o si, porque solo piensan en el interés. Lo que es una mierda es su sistema. Lo era con la URSS y lo es ahora.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Cerca de 100 mil personas han dejado de trabajar en Rusia ante el cese de actividad de empresas
> 
> En un país con un paro relativamente bajo es una cifra importante ; tu dale tiempo que la economia tiene cierta inercia , el desastre para Rusia ira creciendo de forma exponencial con el tiempo



De 140millones de personas, yo diría que esa cifra es bastante manejable.

Yo pienso que en el tema económico, de momento estamos sufriendo mucho más la UE que Rusia. Ademas, sigue sin cortarse el suministro de gas entre Rusia y la UE. Rusia sigue recibiendo miles de millones de sus supuestos enemigos.

Y a ver cómo hace Alemania para sustituir ese 60% de gas que le viene directo de Rusia.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las tropas de Osetia en Melitopol, están reforzando un punto vital, si los ucranianos recuperan Melitopol todo el corredor de la costa de Azov no vale un cagarro.
> El lunes podemos ir viendo qué va a ocurrir. Las próximas dos noches van a estar muy iluminadas.
> 
> 
> ...



SI no vale un cagarro , se puede conceder fácilmente en los acuerdos de paz.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El objetivo antes de esta operación (que no invasión total de ucrania) era defender al donbass. Claro que les llega pero el objetivo no es ese, es desmilitarizar ucrania lo más posible, y lo está consiguiendo.



Verás como no. Ucrania acabará en la OTAN, con o sin Donbass. Pero será país OTAN y UE antes de lo que piensas. Y Putin se comerá los mocos...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si comparas las bajas Rusas con las de ucrania, las de ucrania la triplican. Yo creo que pensáis que Rusia se está desangrando porque no sabéis las pérdidas de ucrania.
> 
> Vale, vale, esperaremos al madmax económico ruso. Aquí estaré para recoger mi owned.





Morir defendiendo a Ucrania en una cuasi Guerra de Independencia, sea la cifra que sea, es absolutamente asumible para los Ucranianos, su sociedad no está engañada como la rusa, a la que cuentan "que los chavales están de maniobras" o en una "operacioncilla especial"...verás cuando los muertos rusos lleguen a 20.000 o 30.000 las risas, esto ya no son los 70 donde podías engañar a todo el mundo casi todo el tiempo...


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Has visto los muertos y armamento destruido del ejército ucraniano? En solo 30 días se han quedado sin el 50% de tanques, sin fuerza aérea y marítima, drones etc..



Se lo reponen en cuestión de horas los países OTAN....de más calidad y con mayor tecnología. A la suma puedes añadir la información y la inteligencia que les están suministrando a los ucranianos.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Claro, los sacaron a todos! El tema es, estas cosas que hacen los rusos están legitimadas?
> 
> Prusia Oriental es como Asturias para el norte de Alemania. Tendrán que pasar aún muchas generaciones para que sea sólo historia. Aunque sea tabú hoy en día hablar de ello en Alemania.




En este punto quiero decir dos palabras: Kosovo, Serbia. 
Una injusticia por intereses geopolíticos que va a estar ahí durante generaciones. Y ya sabe cómo se acabará solucionando.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Verás como no. Ucrania acabará en la OTAN, con o sin Donbass. Pero será país OTAN y UE antes de lo que piensas. Y Putin se comerá los mocos...




Es más, se va a invertir bestialidades en Ucrania, aunque sea para joder a los rusos.

Verás al guardia ruso de la frontera rebuscando en la basura del ucraniano y chupando los restillos, lol.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> De todas formas la experiencia de esta guerra ha puesto de manifiesto sin lugar a dudas que el arma de caballería tal y como la conocemos está muerta. Un puto carro de combate o un blindado que cuesta una buena pasta se va a tomar por culo con un javelinazo que sale mucho más barato. Esta contienda va a redefinir el concepto de caballería y de infantería desde los cimientos.



En mi opinión de mariscal de terracita de verano el _tanque_ sigue siendo válido, pero no decisivo como hace décadas.
Ocurre que todo no es echar un buen puñado de ellos al campo sin protección, planificación, ni apoyo ni nada, como si estuviéramos en 1942.
Los rusos han pecado de muchas cosas en esta guerra que han emprendido, siendo la primera de ellas el exceso de autoconfianza.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se lo reponen en cuestión de horas los países OTAN....de más calidad y con mayor tecnología. A la suma puedes añadir la información y la inteligencia que les están suministrando a los ucranianos.




Se le está pasando lo más grande, lol.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Verás como no. Ucrania acabará en la OTAN, con o sin Donbass. Pero será país OTAN y UE antes de lo que piensas. Y Putin se comerá los mocos...



Si es sin el donbass y desmilitarizada, ya ha ganado Rusia mucho. Lo de la Otan y Ue si no me equivoco ya ha dicho zelensky que nanai.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Otro teniente general ruso desmilitarizado.

"Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman que han acabado con la vida de otro general ruso en la región de Jersón, al sur del país.

Olexei Arestóvich, asesor del jefe de gabinete del presidente Volodímir Zelenski, ha informado a la prensa en la capital ucraniana de que en la jornada de ayer las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abatieron al comandante de la armada rusa número 49, Yakov Vladimírovich Rezántsev.

Según el asesor, citado por la agencia ucraniana Ukrinform, el teniente general murió en un aeropuerto en Chronobayivka, en la región de Jersón, el mismo lugar donde hace una semana el ejército ucraniano mató al teniente general Andréi Mordvíchev"










Ucrania afirma haber matado otro general ruso en Jersón


Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman que han acabado con la vida de otro general ruso en la región de Jersón, al sur del país.




www.google.com


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Fernando III es un buen forero. Un saludo.



Si me lo dices tu, me fio. Lo saco del ignore.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si es sin el donbass y desmilitarizada, ya ha ganado Rusia mucho. Lo de la Otan y Ue si no me equivoco ya ha dicho zelensky que nanai.



Ya con un 40 % de PIB menos, seguirá compensando, me figuro...

Veeenga, a ver con qué sales ahora...


----------



## ELVR (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En mi opinión de mariscal de terracita de verano el _tanque_ sigue siendo válido, pero no decisivo como hace décadas.
> Ocurre que todo no es echar un buen puñado de ellos al campo sin protección, planificación, ni apoyo ni nada, como si estuviéramos en 1942.
> Los rusos han pecado de muchas cosas en esta guerra que han emprendido, siendo la primera de ellas el exceso de autoconfianza.



Ya lo he comentado otras veces, los israelíes han usado tanques los últimos años a los que les han tirado de todo y aun siguen fabricando los Merkava. Tal vez los rusos hubiesen tenido que informarse mejor sobre las métodos israelíes en vez de despreciar (como hacían habitualmente y con cierto punto de razón) a sus clientes árabes de armamento.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Morir defendiendo a Ucrania en una cuasi Guerra de Independencia, sea la cifra que sea, es absolutamente asumible para los Ucranianos, su sociedad no está engañada como la rusa, a la que cuentan "que los chavales están de maniobras" o en una "operacioncilla especial"...verás cuando los muertos rusos lleguen a 20.000 o 30.000 las risas, esto ya no son los 70 donde podías engañar a todo el mundo casi todo el tiempo...



Bueno pero un enemigo se desangra si el otro más o menos se mantiene. Aquí no pasa eso.
Si entre soldados muertos,, reservistas y prisioneros de ucrania han palmado 30k, los 10k muertos de Rusia que dicen los medios cuckcidentales son "pocos". Y más siendo el bando agresor.

A ti te parecerá asumible como a zelensky, a otros nos parece mandar directamente a la muerte a miles de civiles armados para nada.


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Tienes el ejemplo en Iran, que lo intenta, pero todo es propaganda y un bluff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





querían hacer pasar eso por un avion de verdad??

pero si los autos de choque de cualquier feria son más grandes!! 
madremia, lo mismo es la versión moderna de "alfombra voladora", mucho más grande no es


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia suelta un bulo para desmentir otro bulo    Y encima usan un vídeo del Estado Islámico para desmentir el bulo ucraniano:




Lo del vídeo no es fósforo blanco, pero tampoco es munición iluminadora (bengalas) como dicen los rusos, sino munición incendiaria 9M22S




El tipo de munición empleada: CAT-UXO - 122mm grad 9m22s rocket


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

Arabia Saudí anuncia operación militar en Yemen


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Se confirma Jerson totalmente recuperada hoy para Ucrania. La única ciudad grande que tenía Rusia.
> Que bochorno están pasando los ruskys
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000772
> , que bochorno!




Ahora a por Melitopol. 
Se viene, se viene.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se lo reponen en cuestión de horas los países OTAN....de más calidad y con mayor tecnología. A la suma puedes añadir la información y la inteligencia que les están suministrando a los ucranianos.



Sin tropas especializadas que sepan manejar bien dicho armamento amén de estar entrenados, el ejército de pancho villa. La tropa que le queda a Ucrania son la mayoría civiles armados.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Me da mucha pena la gente rusa. Bueno hay cada cenutrio alcohólico que se traga toda la mierda de Zurullov que es para darles de comer aparte. Pero muchos otros jóvenes estarían mucho mejor de Erasmus o programando videojuegos en alguna startup de Estocolmo. Pero el cabronazo mafioso quiere otra cosa, quiere vasallos a los que follarse como quiera. Eso es lo que tiene seguir igual que en los libros de Chekhov.
> 
> Sinceramente no me mola cuando se meten a todos los rusos en el mismo saco. Son gente por lo general muy buena y con corazón, desde luego mucho mejor que el gringo promedio que te la va a meter doblada si o si, porque solo piensan en el interés. Lo que es una mierda es su sistema. Lo era con la URSS y lo es ahora.



Un país es un reflejo de su gente, no os engañéis, si LA HORDA está como está es porque su gente ha querido eso.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya con un 40 % de PIB menos, seguirá compensando, me figuro...
> 
> Veeenga, a ver con qué sales ahora...



Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.



Pero si el moex quedó con un +4% y el rtsi con -9% ya el primer día de apertura. El segundo día el moex -3% y el rtsi por el estilo. Vete a vender motos a Ferraz...


----------



## Bercipotecado (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000802
> 
> querían hacer pasar eso por un avion de verdad??
> 
> ...



Lo gracioso es que debajo de eso, el avion es de verdad! Es un F-5 al que le han puesto unas fundas de plástico, da mucho el cante. Son como esos que compran un coche cutre y montan por encima una replica que se cae a cachos a poco que lo pongas a 50.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es más, se va a invertir bestialidades en Ucrania, aunque sea para joder a los rusos.
> 
> Verás al guardia ruso de la frontera rebuscando en la basura del ucraniano y chupando los restillos, lol.



Que inviertan lo que quieran en la población civil. Pero no en militarizarla ni montar labs de bioarmas, porque ya sabemos lo que pasará.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (26 Mar 2022)

A la mierda McNulty, eres cansino, al ignore...


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si el moex quedó con un +4% y el rtsi con -9% ya el primer día de apertura. El segundo día el moex -3% y el rtsi por el estilo. Vete a vender motos a Ferraz...



No se ha hundido, muchos follaotans lo dabais por hecho cual adivinos.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> SI no vale un cagarro , se puede conceder fácilmente en los acuerdos de paz.





Lo siento, no me he expresado con la precisión necesaria para que Vd. lo comprenda.


Con Melitopol en manos ucranianas, ese corredor pierde su valor como enlace con Crimea para los orcos.
Si yo fuera parte del Estado mayor ucraniano ordenaría liquidar el puente sobre el mar que une Crimea con Putinia continental y dejaría media docena de drones controlando el corredor las 24 horas mientras las unidades de tierra hostigan a los orcos durante las horas de oscuridad hasta atascarlo con chatarra.
¿Lo ha entendido ahora?.
Ya veremos qué deciden hacer los ucranianos, tengo el convencimiento de que los gusanos ya han contemplado este movimiento.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.



Que sí, McFlurry, que estamos viendo como de aquí a nada Rusia domina el mundo y es la potencia n1 mundial. Y todos haremos reverencias y adoraremos al amado lidl Vladimiro. Hale, tómate un colacao.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si es sin el donbass y desmilitarizada, ya ha ganado Rusia mucho. Lo de la Otan y Ue si no me equivoco ya ha dicho zelensky que nanai.



Si perdiendo 10.000 soldaos, uy cuanto ha ganado. Perdiendo material se queda más o menos como estaba antes. Sí, ha ganado mucho, díselo a las madres de esos muertos... Por no hablar de la demostración de mala calidad que tiene el ejército ruso con esta invasión estúpida.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Ahora a por Melitopol.
> Se viene, se viene.
> 
> 
> ...



Falta poco para reconquistar Crimea. En dos mesecitos ya la tienen.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Que sí, McFlurry, que estamos viendo como de aquí a nada Rusia domina el mundo y es la potencia n1 mundial. Y todos haremos reverncias y adoraremos al amado lidl Vladimiro. Hale, tómate un colacao.



Nadie ha dicho tal cosa, solo tú.


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.



Que abrió el otro día dices..........  









Rusia abre un ''mercado Potemkin'' o por qué las subidas en su bolsa no son de fiar


Rusia está reabriendo poco a poco su mercado bursátil tras haberlo mantenido cerrado durante un mes. La bolsa de Moscú volvió ayer a la actividad, pero lo hizo con varios condicionantes que provocaron que el Gobierno de Estados Unidos calificara la vuelta a la actividad como una "farsa". Pero...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si perdiendo 10.000 soldaos, uy cuanto ha ganado. Perdiendo material se queda más o menos como estaba antes. Sí, ha ganado mucho, díselo a las madres de esos muertos... Por no hablar de la demostración de mala calidad que tiene el ejército ruso con esta invasión estúpida.



Pues de momento ha ganado casi toda la costa sur de Ucrania. 

Además esto está sirviendo a Rusia para probar muchísimo material nuevo.


----------



## Evangelion (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.



Después de haber caído previo a su cierre mas de un 40 %, si, el primer día de apertura con las ventas restringidas y con horario reducido sube un 4.37% el segundo día con las mismas restricciones baja un 3.66% y claramente con sesiones de mas a menos (metiendo dinero el BCR hasta que se ha quedado sin el) eso unido a la depreciación del rublo (en la moneda que cotiza el Moex) desde que Putin decidió suicidar Rusia...
Si en realidad mucho mas del 40% desde que Rusia empezó a poner tropas amenazantes en la frontera.
Todo sale conforme al plan.


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si el moex quedó con un +4% y el rtsi con -9% ya el primer día de apertura. El segundo día el moex -3% y el rtsi por el estilo. Vete a vender motos a Ferraz...



  

no te has enterao?

no abrió del todo, solo alguna cosa y con restricciones a las ventas

así también hago yo que la cosa no baje, notejode


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se ha hundido, muchos follaotans lo dabais por hecho cual adivinos.



Si tras tener una manguera de 10.000 millones del ministerio solo consigue subir un 3% el primer día el moex y luego cae por el estilo es que está jodidísima. ¿Qué no se ha hundido? Tengo una dura ¿eres ronto o gilipollas?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Después de haber caído previo a su cierre mas de un 40 % el primer día de apertura con las ventas restringidas y con horario reducido sube un 4.37% el segundo dia con las mismas restricciones baja un 3.66% y claramente co sesiones de mas a menos (metiendo dinero el BCR hasta que se ha quedado sin el) eso unido a la depreciación del rublo (en la moneda que cotiza el Moex) desde que Putin decidió suicidar Rusia...
> Si en realidad mucho mas del 40% desde que Rusia empezó a poner tropas amenzantes en la frontera.
> Todo sale conforme al plan,



No sé si sale el plan, pero la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar como muchos predijisteis.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues de momento ha ganado casi toda la costa sur de Ucrania.
> 
> Además esto está sirviendo a Rusia para probar muchísimo material nuevo.



Pero si es chatarra de gitanos todo lo que han llevado.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si tras tener una manguera de 10.000 millones del ministerio solo consigue subir un 3% el primer día el moex y luego cae por el estilo es que está jodidísima. ¿Qué no se ha hundido? Tengo una dura ¿eres ronto o gilipollas?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000825
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000826



A ver qué tal esta semana, si estáis en lo cierto la tendrán que cerrar otra vez.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si sale el plan, pero la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar como muchos predijisteis.



Ha estado un mes cerrada... Tócate los cojines. Pareces el típico votante podemita que ve los resultados y ataca a la turboderecha.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si es chatarra de gitanos todo lo que han llevado.



Nah, han usado bastante tecnología nueva, sobre todo en el tema de misiles y antidrones, se han cargado un huevo de drones ukros.
Pues mejor me lo pones, si han usado chatarra y no lo bueno, y aún así se han quedado con casi toda la costa sur, ni tan mal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.



pero tu sabes en que condiciones ha abierto la bolsa? No cortos, no compras extranjeras, solo ciertos valores…


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si sale el plan, *pero la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar* como muchos predijisteis.



Ajá, que la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar, entonces lo de que haya estado cerrada durante un mes debe ser un fake de los follaotan que andan por aquí....... Madre mía, vas tú bien, te estás luciendo.....


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ha estado un mes cerrada... Tócate los cojines. Pareces el típico votante podemita que ve los resultados y ataca a la turboderecha.



No he atacado nadie, solo digo que los follaotans dijisteis que tendría que cerrar tras el día de apertura, y no sucedió tal cosa.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No he atacado nadie, solo digo que los follaotans dijisteis que tendría que cerrar tras el día de apertura, y no sucedió tal cosa.



¿Te molesta que describamos como pareces ser? Jamás dijo nadie que fuera a cerra, pues se sabía de prohibición de cortos, manguera de 10.000 millones y solo unas pocas acciones. Si juegas con las cartas marcadas ganaras seguro, ni aun así pudieron batir al mercado. Primer día moex +3-4% rtsi -9% y segundo día -3% moex rtsi -3%. Les ha ido cojonudo sabiendo los cambios de normativas.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero tu sabes en que condiciones ha abierto la bolsa? No cortos, no compras extranjeras, solo ciertos valores…



Pero eso es lógico, tienen que ir poco a poco restableciéndola tras el shock de las sanciones.


----------



## Evangelion (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si sale el plan, pero la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar como muchos predijisteis.



Ha estdo cerrada casi un mes, ha abierto con restricciones horarias y de ventas dos dias, DOS. Veremos los días que abre la próxima semana....


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)

No le hagáis caso al McFlurry, tiene la mente enajenada con tanta propaganda. Este es peor que los músicos del Titanic. Aquellos por lo menos sabían lo que pasaba y aceptaron su destino con honor y dignidad. Este se piensa que va ganando.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, han usado bastante tecnología nueva, sobre todo en el tema de misiles y antidrones, se han cargado un huevo de drones ukros.
> Pues mejor me lo pones, si han usado chatarra y no lo bueno, y aún así se han quedado con casi toda la costa sur, ni tan mal.



Sí, les va muy bien con esa tecnología antidrones... Y misiles, un iskander modificado sin más... ¿Dónde están los armata? ¿Los robots antitanque? ¿Los aviones invisibles que decían tener? Menuda revolución bélica han introducido la carne de cañón 2.0.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Te molesta que describamos como pareces ser? Jamás dijo nadie que fuera a cerra, pues se sabía de prohibición de cortos, manguera de 10.000 millones y solo unas pocas acciones. Si juegas con las cartas marcadas ganaras seguro, ni aun así pudieron batir al mercado. Primer día moex +3-4% rtsi -9% y segundo día -3% moex rtsi -3%. Les ha ido cojonudo sabiendo los cambios de normativas.



Todos los follaotans estabais salivando y dando por hecho que la tendrían que cerrar el día después de abrirla.

Ojo, que no digo que no vaya a suceder en futuros días.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado un mes ya. La bolsa rusa abrió el otro día, y lejos de hundirse termino en positivo. Ahora me dices que en dos 2 meses Rusia colapsará el 40% de su pib. No se Rick.




A ver, pishita, el 40 % del PIB.

O el 30 % .

Nos conformamos con que sea de aquí a dos o tres años.

Sería megabrutal.

No sufras, no va esto tan rápido.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No le hagáis caso al McFlurry, tiene la mente enajenada con tanta propaganda. Este es peor que los músicos del Titanic. Aquellos por lo menos sabían lo que pasaba y aceptaron su destino con honor y dignidad. Este se piensa que va ganando.




Pero tiene moral y tenacidad el tío, ¿eh?, si la hubiese tenido en el colegio ahora estaría en la NASA como mínimo.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No le hagáis caso al McFlurry, tiene la mente enajenada con tanta propaganda. Este es peor que los músicos del Titanic. Aquellos por lo menos sabían lo que pasaba y aceptaron su destino con honor y dignidad. Este se piensa que va ganando.



Ganando en que? Solo me interesa la verdad de la situación.

Para músicos del Titanic ya tenemos a los pobres ukros que están siendo sacrificados para nada por tu amigo zelensky.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todos los follaotans estabais salivando y dando por hecho que la tendrían que cerrar el día después de abrirla.
> 
> Ojo, que no digo que no vaya a suceder en futuros días.



Mira vas a llamar follaotan a tu madre. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí hubiéramos aceptado que hubiera entrado solo en el donbass o lugansk sin rechistar, pero esto es una puta invasión sin sentido. Gañán sin dos dedos frente. Ha perdido las fuerzas especiale, los chechenos suyos son unos caguetas cual escuadrones de la muerte de la ss que llegaban siempre después del ejército, tiene una efectividad de sus armas guiadas del 40%, ha perdido 10.000 soldados, ha perdido la mayoría del material llevado, está llevando tropas de otras zonas como Georgia, etc. Déjate la puta propaganda en casa y piensa un poco.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que inviertan lo que quieran en la población civil. Pero no en militarizarla ni montar labs de bioarmas, porque ya sabemos lo que pasará.





Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Seguro.

Verás los celos de los rusos cuando los ucranianos caguen euros.

Plantearán una "desrriquización" de Ucrania, pero ya será tarde.


Once bitten...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Que abrió el otro día dices..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Abrió, como la de Pyongyang...pues eso.
Poseído.


----------



## podemita medio (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ganando en que? Solo me interesa la verdad de la situación.
> 
> Para músicos del Titanic ya tenemos a los pobres ukros que están siendo sacrificados para nada por tu amigo zelensky.



Están siendo sacrificados por Putin. Repite conmigo, Pu Tin.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Mira vas a llamar follaotan a tu madre. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí hubiéramos aceptado que hubiera entrado solo en el donbass o lugansk sin rechistar, pero esto es una puta invasión sin sentido. Gañán sin dos dedos frente. Ha perdido las fuerzas especiale, los chechenos suyos son unos caguetas cual escuadrones de la muerte de la ss que llegaban siempre después del ejército, tiene una efectividad de sus armas guiadas del 40%, ha perdido 10.000 soldados, ha perdido la mayoría del material llevado, está llevando tropas de otras zonas como Georgia, etc. Déjate la puta propaganda en casa y piensa un poco.



Dices multitud de falsedades para no ser follaotan como dices.

No es una invasión, la operación nunca se ha planteado así, eso son solo las conclusiones de zurullov y otros.

Ni ha perdido fuerzas especiales y los chechenos se dedican a hacer tiktoks por que apenas tienen resistencia de los ukros. 

Y tampoco es cierto que los chechenos estén en la retaguardia. En Mariupol están limpiando casa a casa.

10k soldados según medios follaotan. Teniendo en cuenta que la propaganda rusa habla de 2k muertos. Estaremos en unos 5k aprox.


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ganando en que? Solo me interesa la verdad de la situación.
> 
> Para músicos del Titanic ya tenemos a los pobres ukros que están siendo sacrificados para nada por tu amigo zelensky.



Que sí, que si...que la culpa es de los ukras por no dejarse invadir...

Venga va, que se te hace tarde, que la reunión follaputinesca comienza a las 16:00:


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Explosions reported in Lviv! -> se acabo el día tranquilo


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Seguro.
> 
> ...



Mientras se mantengan neutrales, no se militaricen y dejen en paz al donbass, como si compran un yate a cada ucraniano.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Que sí, que si...que la culpa es de los ukras por no dejarse invadir...
> 
> Venga va, que se te hace tarde, que la reunión follaputinesca comienza a las 16:00:



Pero si eso es una reunión de neonancys. Los neonancys son proukros todos, por tanto follaotans.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sí, les va muy bien con esa tecnología antidrones... Y misiles, un iskander modificado sin más... ¿Dónde están los armata? ¿Los robots antitanque? ¿Los aviones invisibles que decían tener? Menuda revolución bélica han introducido la carne de cañón 2.0.






Jajajaja pero si esos drones turcos son putos patos sentados, por Dios.

Se supone que la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo debería tirar eso como tú pinchando globos en el salón de tu casa con una aguja de punto...

En el país vecino!


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ver, pishita, el 40 % del PIB.
> 
> O el 30 % .
> 
> ...



Ahora ya son 2 o 3 años (sic). Hace una semana Rusia en dos meses ya estaría colapsada. Como reculáis, os parecéis a la OTAN.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dices multitud de falsedades para no ser follaotan como dices.
> 
> No es una invasión, la operación nunca se ha planteado así, eso son solo las conclusiones de zurullov y otros.
> 
> ...



No, no es una invasión. Se mete en otro país con 200.000 soldados y no es una invasión. Chechenos tiktokeros mucho ruido y pocas nueces...


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No, no es una invasión. Se mete en otro país con 200.000 soldados y no es una invasión. Chechenos tiktokeros mucho ruido y pocas nueces...



Sabes la diferencia entre ocupación e invasión?


----------



## Tales. (26 Mar 2022)

Vaya bajada de caretas del McFlurry 

A este ritmo el camarada Zhukov va a parecer un respetado y objetivo analista a su lado.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No ha habido gran resistencia del ejército ukro en ningún momento.
> 
> Y no ha habido tantas miles de bajas rusas como queréis pensar o dice cuckcidente a modo de propaganda. Moscú dice que 2k, yo calculo que unas 5k o así. Las barbaridades de 10 o 20k son de risa.
> 
> Además el ejército atacante siempre va a tener bajas "grandes", porque es el que tiene la iniciativa frente al defensor. Aún así a la larga el ejército ukro ha perdido muchísimo más en términos numéricos. Y esto último era el objetivo principal de Moscú en ucrania , desmilitarización.



La OTAN da una cifra de muertos rusos de entre 7000 y 15000.
En las noticias de A3 de hoy me ha parecido escuchar que la ONU las cifra en unas 15000. No me acuerdo bien.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja pero si esos drones turcos son putos patos sentados, por Dios.
> 
> Se supone que la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo debería tirar eso como tú pinchando globos en el salón de tu casa con una aguja de punto...



Es que es increíble lo de este mcputin, está drogado de propaganda.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora ya son 2 o 3 años (sic). Hace una semana Rusia en dos meses ya estaría colapsada. Como reculáis, os parecéis a la OTAN.



Chico, el PIB no se calcula en semanas, yo nunca te puedo haber pronosticado eso...


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si eso es una reunión de neonancys. Los neonancys son proukros todos, por tanto follaotans.



   

Este tío es una cachondo. Veamos...






















Espabila...que llegas tarde.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, han usado bastante tecnología nueva, sobre todo en el tema de misiles y antidrones, se han cargado un huevo de drones ukros.
> Pues mejor me lo pones, si han usado chatarra y no lo bueno, y aún así se han quedado con casi toda la costa sur, ni tan mal.



Va la cosa bastante bien la verdad. Sólo 30000 bajas y apenas 2000 vehículos, 7 generales, el 2do comandante dexla flota del Mar Negro, 3 barcos, 100 aviones y 80 helicópteros O sea, que ni nos hemos enterado.

Y hemos ya casi rodeado Jarkov y ya casi ha caído Mariupol. Y casi tomamos el aeropuerto de Gostomel, y casi tenemos Jerson.

Esto esta casi acabado sin haber perdido casi nada.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sabes la diferencia entre ocupación e invasión?



De verdad, pásame el número de tu camello


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sí, les va muy bien con esa tecnología antidrones... Y misiles, un iskander modificado sin más... ¿Dónde están los armata? ¿Los robots antitanque? ¿Los aviones invisibles que decían tener? Menuda revolución bélica han introducido la carne de cañón 2.0.



Se han cargado una brutalidad de drones turcos los rusos en esta guerra.

Hombre tampoco hay que enseñar todas las cartas al enemigo, sería de imbéciles. Por de pronto hemos visto el juguetito hipersónico y no pinta mal.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Vaya bajada de caretas del McFlurry
> 
> A este ritmo el camarada Zhukov va a parecer un respetado y objetivo analista a su lado.





Bueno, al menos se atreve a venir aquí.

Se lo valoro.

Yo hago lo mismo en los hilos de ellos.

La diferencia es que la mayoría me meten en el ignore, lol.


----------



## Alpharius (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sabes la diferencia entre ocupación e invasión?



Explícanos como se puede hacer una ocupación sin invadir.
Se mete a los soldados de contrabando en maleteros de coches, ¿o cómo va eso?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Va la cosa bastante bien la verdad. Sólo 30000 bajas y apenas 2000 vehículos, 7 generales, el 2do comandante dexla flota del Mar Negro, 3 barcos, 100 aviones y 80 helicópteros O sea, que ni nos hemos enterado.
> 
> Y hemos ya casi rodeado Jarkov y ya casi ha caído Mariupol. Y casi tomamos el aeropuerto de Gostomel, y casi tenemos Jerson.
> 
> Esto esta casi acabado sin haber perdido casi nada.



Creo que las cifras que das son ucranianas (sic). Al menos se parecen mucho.

Lo de que está acabado lo decís vosotros. Esto es la primera fase, veremos lo que nos tiene preparado el tito Putin. Dice que se va a centrar en el donbass, lo cual me parece buena decisión. Meterse más al oeste no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se han cargado una brutalidad de drones turcos los rusos en esta guerra.
> 
> Hombre tampoco hay que enseñar todas las cartas al enemigo, sería de imbéciles. Por de pronto hemos visto el juguetito hipersónico y no pinta mal.




La madre de Dios...

La segunda fuerza aérea mundial y no es capaz de mantener a raya esos drones, que son como la avioneta de los balones Nivea...
Y no son capaces, en un país que es una PUTA LLANURA, de masacrar al enemigo, porque no tienen o no quieren usar la munición inteligente, exponiendo a su fuerza aérea a ser carne de Manpads.

El país que se supone que era el número uno en guerra electrónica y que le daba a un botoncito y dejaban de funcionar hasta los tostadores en Polonia...


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Explícanos como se puede hacer una ocupación sin invadir.
> Se mete a los soldados de contrabando en maleteros de coches, ¿o cómo va eso?



Invasión es ocupación de todo el territorio, o al menos pretenderlo.

Ocupación no supone quedarse ni conquistar todo el territorio.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que las cifras que das son ucranianas (sic). Al menos se parecen mucho.
> 
> Lo de que está acabado lo decís vosotros. Esto es la primera fase, veremos lo que nos tiene preparado el tito Putin. Dice que se va a centrar en el donbass, lo cual me parece buena decisión. Meterse más al oeste no tiene mucho sentido.



Pero si está perdiendo apoyos de sus países satélite con istán en el nombre. Que le ha salido la jugada mal.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se han cargado una brutalidad de drones turcos los rusos en esta guerra.
> 
> Hombre tampoco hay que enseñar todas las cartas al enemigo, sería de imbéciles. Por de pronto hemos visto el juguetito hipersónico y no pinta mal.



¿Se han cargado a los que controlan los drones? Porque a lo mejor la OTAN puede reponer los drones a mayor velocidad que Rusia repone sus misiles antiaéreos.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

No dejéis que McFlurry acapare el hilo con sus majaderías. Reiros un poco de él pero no le déis mucha bola que es un plasta infumable.

Y no vale para nada. De otros follaputins se saca algo, te ries de ellos, les insultas, de alguno alguna vez aprendes algo. Pero McFlurry no tiene gracia, no apetece ni insultarle y nunca se aprende nada de él. Es un majadero mediocre, muy prescindible. Cuando no le contestan se aburre y se va.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que las cifras que das son ucranianas (sic). Al menos se parecen mucho.
> 
> Lo de que está acabado lo decís vosotros. Esto es la primera fase, veremos lo que nos tiene preparado el tito Putin. Dice que se va a centrar en el donbass, lo cual me parece buena decisión. Meterse más al oeste no tiene mucho sentido.





Ya lo puede fortificar, le va a caer lo más grande, ya lo que interesa es que esto sea Afganistán reloaded, y cada día que pasa a la OTAN se le ocurre una idea más diabólica, eso sí, que parezca un accidente, lol.

Cada día que pasa Rusia está más perdida, acuérdate de lo que te digo...


Encima el chivo expiatorio mundial para acusar a alguien de la subida de precios jajaja.

Y los lobbies de energía y armas orgasmando.

De verdad que este Putin se ha metido en una que no se imagina.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Invasión es ocupación de todo el territorio, o al menos pretenderlo.
> 
> Ocupación no supone quedarse ni conquistar todo el territorio.



Ocupación es exactamente quedarse y conquistar un territorio.
Por eso se llama ocupación.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La madre de Dios...
> 
> La segunda fuerza aérea mundial y no es capaz de mantener a raya esos drones, que son como la avioneta de los balones Nivea...
> Y no son capaces, en un país que es una PUTA LLANURA, de masacrar al enemigo, porque no tienen o no quieren usar la munición inteligente, exponiendo a su fuerza aérea a ser carne de Manpads.
> ...



Lo de segunda fuerza aérea mundial te lo sacas de ahí. La quinta o sexta y gracias.

Creo que te olvidas de la multitud de objetivos que lleva arrasando rusia por aire desde que empezó todo. Objetivos militares. 

Empiezo a pensar que los rusofilos sois vosotros, os pensabais que los rusos eran una especie de potencia militar como China o los usa.


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si está perdiendo apoyos de sus países satélite con istán en el nombre. Que le ha salido la jugada mal.



Más triste que eso. A medida que el ejército ruso se inmola en el charco de barro de Ucrania, estos dictadorzuelos sienten que el yugo del Kremlin se aligera y se ponen insolentes.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja pero si esos drones turcos son putos patos sentados, por Dios.
> 
> Se supone que la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo debería tirar eso como tú pinchando globos en el salón de tu casa con una aguja de punto...
> 
> En el país vecino!



Lo que está claro es que en esta guerra emprendida por Rusia los drones estos de fabricación turca han resultado ser un autentico jugador revelación.
Con lo que cuestan en dinero, lo supongo que sencillo de manejarlos y los daños que causan directa e indirectamente no cabe duda de su enorme rentabilidad.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que las cifras que das son ucranianas (sic). Al menos se parecen mucho.
> 
> Lo de que está acabado lo decís vosotros. Esto es la primera fase, veremos lo que nos tiene preparado el tito Putin. Dice que se va a centrar en el donbass, lo cual me parece buena decisión. Meterse más al oeste no tiene mucho sentido.



Ya no te contesto mas hasta mañana, que eres mu pesao.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ocupación es exactamente quedarse y conquistar un territorio.
> Por eso se llama ocupación.



No, tu puedes ocupar sin conquistar. Es lo que está haciendo Rusia de hecho. Está ocupando territorio temporalmente.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya no te contesto mas hasta mañana, que eres mu pesao.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000882



Al menos di la verdad, que te has quedado sin argumentos.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, tu puedes ocupar sin conquistar. Es lo que está haciendo Rusia de hecho. Está ocupando territorio temporalmente.



Claro, claro...
Lo que tú digas, tronco.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de segunda fuerza aérea mundial te lo sacas de ahí. La quinta o sexta y gracias.
> 
> Creo que te olvidas de la multitud de objetivos que lleva arrasando rusia por aire desde que empezó todo. Objetivos militares.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que los rusofilos sois vosotros, os pensabais que los rusos eran una especie de potencia militar como China o los usa.




Rusia quinta o sexta Fuerza Aérea mundial, coño, eso no tienes cojones a decirlo en el Hilo de ZURULLOV, jajajaj jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si es sin el donbass y desmilitarizada, ya ha ganado Rusia mucho. Lo de la Otan y Ue si no me equivoco ya ha dicho zelensky que nanai.



Decir que Rusia ha ganado "mucho", siquiera algo con esta guerra, es una estupidez. Rusia ha perdido, Ucrania ha perdido, Europa ha perdido, el mundo ha perdido. La humanidad ha perdido. Todos hemos perdido por la arrogancia de un enano mental como Putin al que algunos os empeñáis en atribuir inteligencia, cuando lo único que ha podido acreditar es que únicamente le funciona la neurona para no cagarse encima. Y aún así tengo mis dudas.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si eso es una reunión de neonancys. Los neonancys son proukros todos, por tanto follaotans.



Porque te lo han dicho en el foro, en los tugurios pro-rusos de Telegram y en AlOtroLadodelTruño, luego la realidad es que en este mismo foro, sin salir del mismo tienes a 20 ó 30 cuentas desde el facherío más casposo a pretendidos fascistas puros con el discurso pro-ruso más fanático.

Y por supuesto esas reuniones son de follaputines vergonzosos, empezando por el famoso Nick Griffin.









Nick Griffin Wants Vladimir Putin To Save Europe From Itself


<b>The former BNP leader claims the West is doomed without the help of the "Third Rome".</b>




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Si me lo dices tu, me fio. Lo saco del ignore.



Muchas gracias por la confianza.
Un saludo.


----------



## Alpharius (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Invasión es ocupación de todo el territorio, o al menos pretenderlo.
> 
> Ocupación no supone quedarse ni conquistar todo el territorio.



Es decir, que si no se ocupa el 100% del territorio tú no lo consideras invasión. Por lo tanto, según tu disparatada lógica, Napoleón no invadió Rusia. Ni la Alemania nazi tampoco, ya que no ocuparon ni la mitad del territorio.

Oye, ¿y no sería más fácil admitir que estás haciendo el ridículo?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya lo puede fortificar, le va a caer lo más grande, ya lo que interesa es que esto sea Afganistán reloaded, y cada día que pasa a la OTAN se le ocurre una idea más diabólica, eso sí, que parezca un accidente, lol.
> 
> Cada día que pasa Rusia está más perdida, acuérdate de lo que te digo...
> 
> ...



Por el momento Putin está encantando con precios al alza en la energía que vende y con un corredor estratégico en el sur de Ucrania.

La OTAN está a verlas venir, no se va a meter contra rusia. La iniciativa sigue siendo putiniana.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que en esta guerra emprendida por Rusia los drones estos de fabricación turca han resultado ser un autentico jugador revelación.
> Con lo que cuestan en dinero, lo supongo que sencillo de manejarlos y los daños que causan directa e indirectamente no cabe duda de su enorme rentabilidad.




Vamos a ver, esos chismes, contra una fuerza aérea competente, y con Intel decente, te dan dos alegrías por cada 100 que te tiran...


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora ya son 2 o 3 años (sic). Hace una semana Rusia en dos meses ya estaría colapsada. Como reculáis, os parecéis a la OTAN.



Las sanciones tienen un efecto más devastador con el tiempo porque desconectan a LA HORDA de las principales cadenas de suministros globales. Ahora la HORDA mantiene cierta "normalidad" (lo pongo entre comillas porque ya se han quedado sin cosas como TAMPONES en menos de 1 mes) porque está utilizando tecnología de hace 1 mes, pero todas las averías, nuevos productos o tecnologías no van a pisar LA HORDA, y esto en un par de meses puede destrozar sectores enteros de la HORDA como la aviación comercial o la logística.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Es decir, que si no se ocupa el 100% del territorio tú no lo consideras invasión. Por lo tanto, según tu disparatada lógica, Napoleón no invadió Rusia. Ni la Alemania nazi tampoco, ya que no ocuparon ni la mitad del territorio.
> 
> Oye, ¿y no sería más fácil admitir que estás haciendo el ridículo?



No exactamente, la invasión se produce porque hay un casus Belli territorial, porque el atacante reclama un territorio para si. En este caso Rusia ni reclama todo el territorio de ucrania, por tanto solo lo ocupa temporalmente.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Las sanciones tienen un efecto más devastador con el tiempo porque desconectan a LA HORDA de las principales cadenas de suministros globales. Ahora la HORDA mantiene cierta "normalidad" (lo pongo entre comillas porque ya se han quedado sin cosas como TAMPONES en menos de 1 mes) porque está utilizando tecnología de hace 1 mes, pero todas las averías, nuevos productos o tecnologías no van a pisar LA HORDA, y esto en un par de meses puede destrozar sectores enteros de la HORDA como la aviación comercial o la logística.



Bastante falso, das por supuesto que Rusia está desconectada de la cadena de suministros mundial, cuando las sanciones son solo cosa de cuckcidente. Todos los BRICS siguen comerciando con rusa + otros países neutrales.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues de momento ha ganado casi toda la costa sur de Ucrania.
> 
> Además esto está sirviendo a Rusia para probar muchísimo material nuevo.



Seamos serios. Enviar a unos cuantos miles de jóvenes a morir a Ucrania no es probar material nuevo. Es sacrificar la juventud en el altar del ego de un enano mental como Putin. Aunque pueda parecerlo, la juventud no es "material nuevo". Son personas, seres humanos.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por el momento Putin está encantando con precios al alza en la energía que vende y con un corredor estratégico en el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> La OTAN está a verlas venir, no se va a meter contra rusia. La iniciativa sigue siendo putiniana.






Jajajaja la OTAN no se mete contra Rusia, no, la Ruta Hó-de-te (en venganza por la Ho Chi Minh de Vietnam) es un desfile nocturno de juguetes que lo flipas, lol.

Más todo el trabajo de información e inteligencia que se les está pasando, que es brutal.

La OTAN está a verlas venir, jajajaja, reza para que esto acabe pronto, que en Bruselas hay un concurso de brainstorming que al Shoigu le iban a dar siete infartos más seguidos sólo de escuchar por detrás de la puerta.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Porque te lo han dicho en el foro, en los tugurios pro-rusos de Telegram y en AlOtroLadodelTruño, luego la realidad es que en este mismo foro, sin salir del mismo tienes a 20 ó 30 cuentas desde el facherío más casposo a pretendidos fascistas puros con el discurso pro-ruso más fanático.
> 
> Y por supuesto esas reuniones son de follaputines vergonzosos, empezando por el famoso Nick Griffin.
> 
> ...



Pues bastante incoherente por su parte. Si eres proukro, sea de la ideología que seas, te convierte en follaotan te guste o no.


----------



## Pat (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Verás como no. Ucrania acabará en la OTAN, con o sin Donbass. Pero será país OTAN y UE antes de lo que piensas. Y Putin se comerá los mocos...




Me imagino que formar parte del EU será hasta parte de un hipotética acuerdo de paz, en cuanto a formar parte del OTAN no estoy tan seguro; no puedes formar parte del OTAN si tenías contenciosos territoriales con otro país.

A mi me preocupa mas bien que va pasar si Ucrania logra lanzar contraataques exitosos; Rusia ya ha aceptado que es incapaz de entrar en Kiev. Kiev puede contraatacar a los fuerzas Rusos alrededor de Kiev a voluntad, sospecho que esto puede pasar en casi todo el Ucrania…

¿Realmente Rusia va aceptar ver sus fuerzas armadas en los alrededores de Kiev ser eliminado?

Una cadena de contraataques exitosos por parte de Ucrania puede acabar con Ucrania amenazando a Donbass y Crimea. Esto hará interminable la guerra en Ucrania.

Para que hay paz Rusia debe sacar algo positiva de su aventura, quizás alguien debe decir al presidente Ucrania que a veces, para ganar hay que perder un poco (_muy poco_).

En Fin de cuentas; Putin esta acabado y lo que toca es dejar una base para, en un futuro no demasiado lejano, normalizar los relaciones Rusia/Ucrania.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bastante falso, das por supuesto que Rusia está desconectada de la cadena de suministros mundial, cuando las sanciones son solo cosa de cuckcidente. Todos los BRICS siguen comerciando con rusa + otros países neutrales.



El 75% del comercio global lo llevan acabo compañías occidentales, coreanas y japonesas, y China que es el otro proveedor no va a arriesgar sanciones a sectores estratégicos como su industria de semiconductores para salvar a LA HORDA. El futuro de LA HORDA es el de Irán, Cuba o Corea del Norte.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja la OTAN no se mete contra Rusia, no, la Ruta Hó-de-te (en venganza por la Ho Chi Minh de Vietnam) es un desfile nocturno de juguetes que lo flipas, lol.
> 
> Más todo el trabajo de información e inteligencia que se les está pasando, que es brutal.
> 
> La OTAN está a verlas venir, jajajaja, reza para que esto acabe pronto, que en Bruselas hay un concurso de brainstorming que al Shoigu le iban a dar siete infartos seguidos sólo de escuchar por detrás de la puerta.



Las preocupaciones de Bruselas ahora es como se calentarán el próximo invierno millones de europeos. Y como alemania sustituirá el 60% del gas que sigue comprando a rusia. Amén de otros materiales que tendrán que dejar de comprar a rusia y comprarlos a tomar por culo y más caros.

La iniciativa, para bien o para mal, es de putin ahora mismo. La OTAN no ha entrado a defender a su superamigo ucrania por algo. Porque no quiere escalar el conflicto entre otras cosas.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bastante falso, das por supuesto que Rusia está desconectada de la cadena de suministros mundial, cuando las sanciones son solo cosa de cuckcidente. Todos los BRICS siguen comerciando con rusa + otros países neutrales.




Comercian, en su idioma, quiere decir, con alfalfa, estiércol, alfombras persas, cachimbas, flautas...todo hi tech.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Ha caido un misil en Lviv


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mientras se mantengan neutrales, no se militaricen y dejen en paz al donbass, como si compran un yate a cada ucraniano.



El maricón enano metio mercenarios en Donbas para robar ese territorio pero es parte de Ucrania , un país que pronto veremos dentro la UE y la OTAN . Si os quereís montar unas repúblicas neosovieticas os vais a Siberia.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Comercian, en su idioma, quiere decir, con alfalfa, estiércol, alfombras persas, cachimbas, flautas...todo hi tech.



Y en chino, en indio, en brasileño, en africano, en iraní puff la lista es interminble.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El 75% del comercio global lo llevan acabo compañías occidentales, coreanas y japonesas, y China que es el otro proveedor no va a arriesgar sanciones a sectores estratégicos como su industria de semiconductores para salvar a LA HORDA. El futuro de LA HORDA es el de Irán, Cuba o Corea del Norte.





Países todos ellos mu honrados y mu desentes que no se pliegan al malbado himperialismo llanqui, y que son referentes heconomicos hinterplanetarios!


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> El maricón enano metio mercenarios en Donbas para robar ese territorio pero es parte de Ucrania , un país que pronto veremos dentro la UE y la OTAN . Si os quereís montar unas repúblicas neosovieticas os vais a Siberia.



Donbass me parece a mí que se queda en manos rusas para los restos. Sois muy optimistas los que pensáis que volverá a manos de ucrania.


----------



## Alpharius (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No exactamente, la invasión se produce porque hay un casus Belli territorial, porque el atacante reclama un territorio para si. En este caso Rusia ni reclama todo el territorio de ucrania, por tanto solo lo ocupa temporalmente.



No, invasión es meter tu ejército sin permiso en el país de otro. Y ya está. Lo demás te lo estás inventando ahora.
Pero creo que ya te pillo. Estás troleando y riéndote de la gente poniendo una chorrada detrás de otra, a cada cual más gorda.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y en chino, en indio, en brasileño, en africano, en iraní puff la lista es interminble.





Sí sí, mu bonito, pero venden caca y demás artículos de Austrolopitecus.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Nop. Ocupar e invadir son conceptos bélicos muy distintos, aunque os cueste entenderlo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí sí, mu bonito, pero venden caca y demás artículos de Austrolopitecus.



Sí, el petróleo es caca, el gas es caca, los alemanes viven de caca.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Una cosa que se habló en el hilo "oficial" es el tema del transporte de Gas Natural Licuado, teniendo sólo en cuenta a los buques gaseros. La conclusión, correcta, era que es imposible abastecer a Europa de gas natural trayéndolo de América.

El problema de una conclusión, es que si su premisa es falsa, aunque la conclusión sea formalmente correcta, esta conclusión será igualmente falsa.

Creer que sólo se puede transportar gas natural licuado en un gasero es un pensamiento muy desfasado, hoy se puede transportar GNL en cualquier carguero, ya que viene en contenedores especiales. Todas las empresas de contenedores, Triton, Eurotainer, etc, disponen de éstos.

Podemos hablar de precios, astronómicos, y de otras cosas, no de imposibilidad de abastecimiento porque sólo hay X gaseros en el mundo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, invasión es meter tu ejército sin permiso en el país de otro. Y ya está. Lo demás te lo estás inventando ahora.
> Pero creo que ya te pillo. Estás troleando y riéndote de la gente poniendo una chorrada detrás de otra, a cada cual más gorda.



Si quieres mirarlo así...

Un país es invasor cuando tienen un casus belli territorial con el invadido. En este caso no es así, Rusia solo ocupa el territorio, no quiere imponer un gobierno ruso en Kiev.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Donbass me parece a mí que se queda en manos rusas para los restos. Sois muy optimistas los que pensáis que volverá a manos de ucrania.





Idem con las sanciones y el status de apestado eterno.

Ya que los heconomistas del Kremlin calculen costo/beneficio.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nop. Ocupar e invadir son conceptos bélicos muy distintos, aunque os cueste entenderlo.



Invadir es una condición necesaria para ocupar, pero no suficiente. Rusia ha podido hacer una invasión de ciertos territorios, veremos si puede ocuparlos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Idem con las sanciones y el status de apestado eterno.
> 
> Ya que los heconomistas del Kremlin calculen costo/beneficio.



El problema de las sanciones es que tienen efecto boomerang. El status cambia rápido, o no ves los colegueos entre maduro y washington cuando antes venezuela era algo así como un infierno comunista? Todo son intereses.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Donbass me parece a mí que se queda en manos rusas para los restos. Sois muy optimistas los que pensáis que volverá a manos de ucrania.



Si en el DOMBAS odian a la puta HORDA con todo su corazón, en 2014 les metieron unos mafiosos criminales liderados por el terrorista de Girkin que han hecho su vida imposible durante 8 añazos y han dado el control de la región a escoria mafiosa criminal. Los nativos de allí si ven que la HORDA tambalea los corren a HOSTIAS en poco tiempo, que es lo que están deseando


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El 75% del comercio global lo llevan acabo compañías occidentales, coreanas y japonesas, y China que es el otro proveedor no va a arriesgar sanciones a sectores estratégicos como su industria de semiconductores para salvar a LA HORDA. El futuro de LA HORDA es el de Irán, Cuba o Corea del Norte.



Fuente de ese dato del 75% please.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si quieres mirarlo así...
> 
> Un país es invasor cuando tienen un casus belli territorial con el invadido. En este caso no es así, Rusia solo ocupa el territorio, no quiere imponer un gobierno ruso en Kiev.



Si.por eso lanzó sus paracaídistas a Kiev....venga ya


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si en el DOMBAS odian a la puta HORDA con todo su corazón, en 2014 les metieron unos mafiosos criminales liderados por el terrorista de Girkin que han hecho su vida imposible durante 8 añazos y han dado el control de la región a escoria mafiosa criminal. Los nativos de allí si ven que la HORDA tambalea los corren a HOSTIAS en poco tiempo, que es lo que están deseando



Pues de momento no se quejan de nada, ni hay revoluciones proukras dentro del donbass. No inventes hulio.


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Mar 2022)

Esta corriendo mucha información indicando que Shoigu (el ministro de defensa Ruso) esta muerto, ¿Alguien tiene información fiable al respecto???


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si quieres mirarlo así...
> 
> Un país es invasor cuando tienen un casus belli territorial con el invadido. En este caso no es así, Rusia solo ocupa el territorio, no quiere imponer un gobierno ruso en Kiev.



Esto es exactamente lo que dijo Putin y Rusia que iban a hacer cuando invadió Ucrania ocupando parte de su territorio.
Deponer al presidente del país invadido.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si.por eso lanzó sus paracaídistas a Kiev....venga ya



Porque es una operación especial, no una invasión del país.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esto es exactamente lo que dijo Putin y Rusia que iban a hacer cuando invadió Ucrania ocupando parte de su territorio.
> Deponer al presidente del país invadido.



Eso no lo dijo en ningún momento Putin. De tanto leer a los follaputins te haces la picha un lío.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Esta corriendo mucha información indicando que Shoigu (el ministro de defensa Ruso) esta muerto, ¿Alguien tiene información fiable al respecto???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000904



Rumores muchos, así que lo aconsejable es no fiarse de ninguno.
Pero yo personalmente no doy un duro por él.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no lo dijo en ningún momento Putin. De tanto leer a los follaputins te haces la picha un lío.



Invades un país soberano, ocupas su territorio, depones/secuestras/asesinas a las autoridades locales según entras en sus pueblos.
Todo ello lo haces para "desmilitarizar", "desnazificar" "desotanizar" y todo eso que contaron.
Y claro, todo eso, con el aplauso, el concurso y la aprobación del gobierno del país invadido, que a fin de cuentas no es nadie,
En serio, algunos os lo tenéis que hacer mirar.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Una cosa que se habló en el hilo "oficial" es el tema del transporte de Gas Natural Licuado, teniendo sólo en cuenta a los buques gaseros. La conclusión, correcta, era que es imposible abastecer a Europa de gas natural trayéndolo de América.
> 
> El problema de una conclusión, es que si su premisa es falsa, aunque la conclusión sea formalmente correcta, esta conclusión será igualmente falsa.
> 
> ...




Ayer mucha gracia eso,lol, que dos individuos, supuestos adultos, desde aquí, Burbuja, en sus respectivos domicilios se pusieron a hacer cuentas con número de barcos, presiones, esto, lo otro y el sursum corda, y al final tomarán una conclusión que se supone que es determinante para el futuro energético mundial, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. 

Con dos cojones, la calculadora AnasTasio y las campurrianas, uno en Palencia y el otro en Murcia...


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.

Ya para colmo eran los dos follarrusos con lo cual las cuentas estaban encima más viciadas aún jajaja.


Yo les llame la atención un par de veces porque me parecía un espectáculo sonrojante, no sé cómo le podéis seguir el rollo si no es para despollaros de la situación.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que un ingeniero cobraba lo mismo que un barrendero, imagina la motivación.



Eso, con ser cierto no era todo el problema. En la union sovietica aunque habia menos diferencias, se podia ganar dinero

el problema es que con ese dinero no se podia hacer nada porque no habia bienes de consumo que comprar a menos que tuvieses contactos, y los que vivian en una "ciudad atomica" en medio de siberia a cargo del estado tampoco tenian necesidad porque las necesidades estaban cubiertas. El prestigio venia por otro lado, ser miembro de la academia de ciencias, honores y demas

Pero si, en cuanto pudieron salir, las universidades usanas compraron cientificos rusos al peso


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ayer mucha gracia eso,lol, que dos individuos, supuestos adultos, desde aquí, Burbuja, en sus respectivos domicilios se pusieron a hacer cuentas con número de barcos, presiones, esto, lo otro y el sursum corda, y al final tomarán una conclusión que se supone que es determinante para el futuro energético mundial, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> 
> Con dos cojones, la calculadora AnasTasio y las campurrianas, uno en Palencia y el otro en Murcia...
> 
> ...




Es algo bastante desconocido que el transporte de todo se tiende ya a hacer con contenedores y que los transportes especializados van disminuyendo


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty está troleando, nadie con medio cerebro se creería lo que escribe. Si sigue así pues lo mandaré al ignore mientras dure la guerra y listo. No lo citéis ni le deis cancha.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Decir que Rusia ha ganado "mucho", siquiera algo con esta guerra, es una estupidez. Rusia ha perdido, Ucrania ha perdido, Europa ha perdido, el mundo ha perdido. La humanidad ha perdido. Todos hemos perdido por la arrogancia de un enano mental como Putin al que algunos os empeñáis en atribuir inteligencia, cuando lo único que ha podido acreditar es que únicamente le funciona la neurona para no cagarse encima. Y aún así tengo mis dudas.



Bonito alegato pacifista, pero el mundo no funciona así. El mundo es una selva y una guerra entre grupos de humanos por la supervivencia y los recursos.

Podría comprarte lo de todos han perdido, pero añadiría que unos más que otros. En este caso ucrania ha perdido muchísimo más que Rusia, y solo por querer hacerse la víctima ante cuckcidente, y no rendirse para salvar a su propia población de una guerra que no pueden ganar sin la ayuda en el terreno de la otan.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> McNulty está troleando, nadie con medio cerebro se creería lo que escribe. Si sigue así pues lo mandaré al ignore mientras dure la guerra y listo. No lo citéis ni le deis cancha.



La es verdad es que no. Creo en todo lo que escribo, otra cosa es que el tiempo me de o quite la razón.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> McNulty está troleando, nadie con medio cerebro se creería lo que escribe. Si sigue así pues lo mandaré al ignore mientras dure la guerra y listo. No lo citéis ni le deis cancha.





Son divertidos, hombre, refuerzan aquello de que en el mundo tiene que haber de todo, que hay más tontos que botellines, etc.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Algunos lo habréis leído ya, este hilo a pesar de sus sesgos, creo que debe retratar bastante bien los por qués del atraso tecnológico ruso



Joder, es buenísimo. 
Es lo mejor que he leído en meses. 
La Horda es una mafia que usa la violencia para extraer recursos de otros y comerciarlos. No es una potencia industrial o tecnológica como llegó a ser en el pasado, con mayor o menor éxito, sino que actualmente es pura mafia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano embosca a blindados rusos. Y recuperan una localidad


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Invades un país soberano, ocupas su territorio, depones/secuestras/asesinas a las autoridades locales según entras en sus pueblos.
> Todo ello lo haces para "desmilitarizar", "desnazificar" "desotanizar" y todo eso que contaron.
> Y claro, todo eso, con el aplauso, el concurso y la aprobación del gobierno del país invadido, que a fin de cuentas no es nadie,
> En serio, algunos os lo tenéis que hacer mirar.



Algunos parece que olvidáis que este conflicto empezó hace 8 años, no hace 1 mes.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues bastante incoherente por su parte. Si eres proukro, sea de la ideología que seas, te convierte en follaotan te guste o no.



Pero que proukros si Nick Griffin es el mayor follaputines que te puedes encontrar, vuestro discurso es exactamente calcado al de esos personajes de vodevil de la extrema derecha.


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no te has enterao?
> 
> no abrió del todo, solo alguna cosa y con restricciones a las ventas
> 
> así también hago yo que la cosa no baje, notejode



Solo un tercio de las cotizadas, prohibidos los cortos y los futuros

Ah, y prohibido vender a los inversores extranjeros....


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Algunos parece que olvidáis que este conflicto empezó hace 8 años, no hace 1 mes.



Ah si, cuando Rusia interfirió en los asuntos internos del país soberano de al lado.
Pero no. La invasión, que es de lo que se está hablando, empezó hace un mes. Y va mal. Casi sin objetivos cubiertos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Le saquen a patadas quien? Los pobre ukros que solo les queda refugiarse en matorrales y ciudades? Porque la otan ya ha dicho que no va a entrar. Se terminará el conflicto cuando Rusia decida irse por voluntad propia.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Joder, es buenísimo.
> Es lo mejor que he leído en meses.
> La Horda es una mafia que usa la violencia para extraer recursos de otros y comerciarlos. No es una potencia industrial o tecnológica como llegó a ser en el pasado, con mayor o menor éxito, sino que actualmente es pura mafia.



Kamil es bastante bueno, tiene el sesgo de que escribe no sólo lo que puede pasar sino también lo que quiere que pase, a veces se le nota mucho

Sobre el contenido, fíjate que como dije antes, hay productos rusos buenos como Telegram y NGINX... casualmente logrados al pasar desapercibidos por la Mafia Estatal

A la que se hicieron notorios sus creadores...pues el de Telegram se tuvo que pirar; el Kremlin exigía poner a su disposición el asunto.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Pero que proukros si Nick Griffin es el mayor follaputines que te puedes encontrar, vuestro discurso es exactamente calcado al de esos personajes de vodevil de la extrema derecha.



No estoy enterado, pero el follaputinismo va por barrios, es decir, en hezpaña por ejemplo vox ya se ha declarado proukrania convencido. Quizá en otros países europeos la llamada ultraderecha es probable que sea más follaputin. Ahí tenemos a Orbán en Hungría por ejemplo.


----------



## Memoria (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ah si, cuando Rusia interfirió en los asuntos internos del país soberano de al lado.
> Pero no. La invasión, que es de lo que se está hablando, empezó hace un mes. Y va mal. Casi sin objetivos cubiertos.



¿No fue la NATO quien promocionó la Revoluciôn Naranja?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ah si, cuando Rusia interfirió en los asuntos internos del país soberano de al lado.
> Pero no. La invasión, que es de lo que se está hablando, empezó hace un mes. Y va mal. Casi sin objetivos cubiertos.



También tienes que meter en la ecuación, los bombardeos sistemáticos, la eliminación progresiva del ruso en territorio ukro, ilegalización de partidos políticos prorrusos etc....


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

La ocupación de ucrania sí, el conflicto que ha dado lugar a esta guerra no.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (26 Mar 2022)

Memoria dijo:


> ¿No fue la NATO quien promocionó la Revoluciôn Naranja?



Ah sí, qué tiempos aquellos, en los que Rusia y los orcos al menos se limitaban a asesinar periodistas y a envenenar presidentes que no le eran afines.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Seamos serios. Enviar a unos cuantos miles de jóvenes a morir a Ucrania no es probar material nuevo. Es sacrificar la juventud en el altar del ego de un enano mental como Putin. Aunque pueda parecerlo, la juventud no es "material nuevo". Son personas, seres humanos.



Parecido pasa con el otro lado. Mandar a miles de civiles ucranianos sin formación militar de ningún tipo a una guerra que no puede ganar, es un sacrificio en el altar del ego cuckcidental y de farlopensky.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

Los nuevos blindados rusos


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> También tienes que meter en la ecuación, los bombardeos sistemáticos, la eliminación progresiva del ruso en territorio ukro, ilegalización de partidos políticos prorrusos etc....



Cosa normal si afectan a la integridad/seguridad interna de un país. Y desde luego en ningún caso justifican una Guerra de Agresión como la presente.
¿Si Francia prohíbe el catalán en el Rosellón hemos de invadirla?
Imagine un partido en Polonia que abogue por reintegrar a Alemania los territorios de la antigua Prusia.
O un partido en Francia que haga lo mismo con respecto a Alsacia.
O uno en Tejas que abogue y de paso pegue algunos tiritos pidiendo que se segregue y luego si eso se entregue a Méjico.
Pues eso.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

LOL propaganda Ukra con humor


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parecido pasa con el otro lado. Mandar a miles de civiles ucranianos sin formación militar de ningún tipo a una guerra que no puede ganar, es un sacrificio en el altar del ego cuckcidental y de farlopensky.



No, unos invaden con un supuesto ejército profesional. Otros defienden su país de un invasor y ahí, da igual si son profesionales o no, es su nación y hay que defenderla. Por no hablar que es ilegal según las leyes rusas de que puedan salir del país chavales de mili.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Dmitriy Medvedev, Deputy Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation, said that there are 4 scenarios in which Russia might use nuclear weapons.


When its own territory is attacked with nuclear weapons.
Any other use of nuclear weapons against Russia or its allies.
Any encroachment on the critical infrastructure as a result of which Russia’s nuclear deterrent forces will be paralysed.
Any act of aggression against Russia or its allies which would threaten the existence of the country.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

El tema es que siempre me quedo solo por falta de argumentos de los follaotans. Y eso que sois bastantes cuñaetes contra mí, y aún así no lográis rebatirme todo lo que digo. Pero bueno, tengo la esperanza de que haya muchísima más gente viendo el hilo en la sombra, o que ni está registrada que está bastante de acuerdo conmigo.

Ya sabéis follaotans, si no queréis que os conteste y siga dando el coñazo, no me respondáis a los mensajes y listo. O más sencillo, dadle al botoncito del ignore, tampoco os echaré de menos visto la calidad de vuestras intervenciones, que en algunos casos solo se reducen al insulto infantil.

Tened claro que yo contestaré a todos los que citen (por respeto más que nada), salvo a insultos de niños rata.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los nuevos blindados rusos



Pues como la caravana de antesdeayer con camiones y furgonetas que parecían de empresas de mudanzas.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Pues va a ser que si.
Dejé de tomarle en serio hace días, debe ser un menor de edad o algo así por las respuestas y razonamientos que aporta, pero creo que va siendo hora de pasar a otras cosas y hablar de lo interesante con gente que aporte, sepa u opine con fundamento.


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El tema es que siempre me quedo solo por falta de argumentos de los follaotans. Y eso que sois bastantes cuñaetes contra mí, y aún así no lográis rebatirme todo lo que digo. Pero bueno, tengo la esperanza de que haya muchísima más gente viendo el hilo en la sombra, o que ni está registrada que está bastante de acuerdo conmigo.



Solo vienes hacer propaganda , por eso la gente ni te contesta.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No, unos invaden con un supuesto ejército profesional. Otros defienden su país de un invasor y ahí, da igual si son profesionales o no, es su nación y hay que defenderla. Por no hablar que es ilegal según las leyes rusas de que puedan salir del país chavales de mili.



Pero convendrás que no es lo mismo defenderte de un ejército profesional con civiles armados que con otro ejército profesional entrenado.

Yo sigo bastante la propaganda rusa, y no veo eso que decís, de que los soldados rusos son adolescentes de 15 años. Para nada, todos son bastante maduritos entre 40 y 50.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Solo vienes hacer propaganda , por eso la gente ni te contesta.



Sí, voy a decir al kremlin que me suba la paga.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De 140millones de personas, yo diría que esa cifra es bastante manejable.
> 
> Yo pienso que en el tema económico, de momento estamos sufriendo mucho más la UE que Rusia. Ademas, sigue sin cortarse el suministro de gas entre Rusia y la UE. Rusia sigue recibiendo miles de millones de sus supuestos enemigos.
> 
> Y a ver cómo hace Alemania para sustituir ese 60% de gas que le viene directo de Rusia.



Te irá mal por no irte a Moscow. A mucha gente, la mayoría de la gente occidental esto no le mueve la aguja en lo más mínimo.
Tu discurso no llega a asustar ni a una sola vieja.

El tipo dice que a la UE le va peor que a Rusia y su caravana de 60 kilómetros, pero al mismo tiempo dice que Alemania mantiene suministro energético al 100% mientras manda armamento a Ucrania.
A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero convendrás que no es lo mismo defenderte de un ejército profesional con civiles armados que con otro ejército profesional entrenado.
> 
> Yo sigo bastante la propaganda rusa, y no veo eso que decís, de que los soldados rusos son adolescentes de 15 años. Para nada, todos son bastante maduritos entre 40 y 50.



Me cago en la puta que Rusia se ha saltado su norma que no permite llevar a los de la mili fuera de sus frontera. Y los otros están luchando por y para su Nación. Como han hecho siempre los países que son invadidos, que los no profesionales también salían a luchar como Manuela Malasaña o su padre, por ponerte un ejemplo, solo Doaiz y Velarde se alzaron el 2 de mayo en Madrid como militares. O como el vietcong contra franceses y americanos. O como los afganos contra británicos, soviéticos y americanos. Cuando te invaden tu país cualquiera es militar.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Me imagino que formar parte del EU será hasta parte de un hipotética acuerdo de paz, en cuanto a formar parte del OTAN no estoy tan seguro; no puedes formar parte del OTAN si tenías contenciosos territoriales con otro país.
> 
> A mi me preocupa mas bien que va pasar si Ucrania logra lanzar contraataques exitosos; Rusia ya ha aceptado que es incapaz de entrar en Kiev. Kiev puede contraatacar a los fuerzas Rusos alrededor de Kiev a voluntad, sospecho que esto puede pasar en casi todo el Ucrania…
> 
> ...




¿Por qué no puede perder un poco (muy poco) Putinia?
Al fin y al cabo, con lo grande que es ya, es mucho menos para ella.

Donbass y Crimea son territorios ucranianos.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

El ejercito ruso empieza a mostrar graves síntomas de agotamiento. Sus tropas empiezan a usar camiones civiles en la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Es simplificar mucho decir que este conflicto es solo egolatría de Putin, cuando el mismo putin no tiene ninguna necesidad de meterse en este fregado, está al final de su carrera política y se podría retirar en marbella (ya no).

Lo ha hecho por pura convicción intelectual yo creo, además de por lo del donbass y la continua presión otaniana en el este. Que le salga bien o mal a largo plazo lo veremos dentro de un año.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Si vamos, estoy destrozado por señor Castañordo registrado hace 1 año y medio en el floro. Cuéntame otro chiste mejor.

Aprende a escribir primero, a usar las comas, los acentos y los puntos con propiedad, y después tendrá alguna oportunidad de discutir conmigo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Quieras o no, si estás a favor de la otan/ukrania y contra rusia/putin, ya te posicionas en un bando necesariamente, aunque te creas independiente. Increíble ver foreros que se llenan la boca todo el día con que si NWO malo y tal, y a la mínima estáis chupando polla otaniana. Cabalgando contradicciones, vosotros veréis, yo tengo claro quien quiero que gane.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El ejercito ruso empieza a mostrar graves síntomas de agotamiento. Sus tropas empiezan a usar camiones civiles en la guerra de Ucrania.



Se lleva haciendo eso desde el día 1.....


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han intentado un contraataque en el sector de Irpin, al este de Kiev, al parecer frenado por los defensores.

Tras entrar en Slavutych, los rusos han secuestrado a su alcalde. La población local es abiertamente hostil al ejército invasor.

Los ucranianos continúan el ataque al este de Jarkov. Entre Mala Rohan y Vilkhivka la presencia rusa es nominal. No se explica sino la intensidad de las acciones en ese sector que sobre el papel aparece aún teñido de rojo.

Igualmente en Trostianets los ucranianos parecen haber recuperado su importante estación ferroviaria.

En Mariupol, al sur del país, parece que el cerco no se mueve desde hace al menos una semana.










Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Por qué no puede perder un poco (muy poco) Putinia?
> Al fin y al cabo, con lo grande que es ya, es mucho menos para ella.
> 
> Donbass y Crimea son territorios ucranianos.
> ...



Crimea no va a volver a Ucrania, y el Dobass muy difícilmente. En ese sentido hay que ser realistas. Particularmente, Crimea en Ucrania fue un error.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Mar 2022)

Video de la "limpieza" de Mariupol por los marines rusos









Зачистка Мариуполя: эксклюзивные кадры работы морпехов России


Работа морской пехоты при зачистке Мариуполя — новый эксклюзив военной хроники. Видео нашего стрингера Андрея Филатова.




russian.rt.com


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Me cago en la puta que Rusia se ha saltado su norma que no permite llevar a los de la mili fuera de sus frontera. Y los otros están luchando por y para su Nación. Como han hecho siempre los países que son invadidos, que los no profesionales también salían a luchar como Manuela Malasaña o su padre, por ponerte un ejemplo, solo Doaiz y Velarde se alzaron el 2 de mayo en Madrid como militares. O como el vietcong contra franceses y americanos. O como los afganos contra británicos, soviéticos y americanos. Cuando te invaden tu país cualquiera es militar.



No, si mañana nos invade francia, tu no te conviertes en militar, sigues siendo un civil con un arma. Otro tema es que siendo civiles puedas derrotar a militares entrenados, lo cual sí es factible. Pero un tío que ha sido carnicero toda su vida, por mucho que se empeñe no está entrenado para ser militar.

Me parece que habéis visto muchas pelis.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo siento, no me he expresado con la precisión necesaria para que Vd. lo comprenda.
> 
> 
> Con Melitopol en manos ucranianas, ese corredor pierde su valor como enlace con Crimea para los orcos.
> ...



Sin los gusanos esos, tu Ucrania hoy sería rusa.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Esa buscada solemnidad es muy propia de los bots follarrusos tipo Harman o Zurullov.


Esto es un puto foro de gente de la calle, no el Jane's. Hay sitio para todo. 

Sin risas esto es una clase.

Yo al menos pienso así, apañaos vais como os toméis todo lo que aquí se diga como un dogma de fe. 

Eso de cercenar no va conmigo, precisamente nos distingue de esos chalados naziestalinistas.


----------



## uberales (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, si mañana nos invade francia, tu no te conviertes en militar, sigues siendo un civil con un arma. Otro tema es que siendo civiles puedas derrotar a militares entrenados, lo cual sí es factible. Pero un tío que ha sido carnicero toda su vida, por mucho que se empeñe no está entrenado para ser militar.
> 
> Me parece que habéis visto muchas pelis.



Tío ya me has cansado a mi también. Se acabó el contestarte. Eres un subnormal sin argumento. Pero no te voy a ignarar como muchos follaputines me han hecho @Zhukov @Harman @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Te irá mal por no irte a Moscow. A mucha gente, la mayoría de la gente occidental esto no le mueve la aguja en lo más mínimo.
> Tu discurso no llega a asustar ni a una sola vieja.
> 
> El tipo dice que a la UE le va peor que a Rusia y su caravana de 60 kilómetros, pero al mismo tiempo dice que Alemania mantiene suministro energético al 100% mientras manda armamento a Ucrania.
> A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo.



Ya lo vemos con la subida de carburantes, la inflación, el suministro energético de alemania etc.. ya lo vemos.  

Y en tu país Argentina, como país pobre que es, ya se está empezando a notar también.

No hay contradicción alguna, de momento el efecto boomerang de las sanciones está siendo malo para la UE. Alemania mantiene el suministro a cambio de miles de millones que van directa a las arcas rusas. Sabes interpretar bien el hezpañol?


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tío ya me has cansado a mi también. Se acabó el contestarte. Eres un subnormal sin argumento. Pero no te voy a ignarar como muchos follaputines me han hecho @Zhukov @Harman @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis



Al menos te honra no ser un llorón como los demás, que te ponen en el ignore para no salir de su cámara de eco. Y un respeto a los subnormales, que también son personas.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esa buscada solemnidad es muy propia de los bots follarrusos tipo Harman o Zurullov.
> 
> 
> Esto es un *puto foro de gente de la calle*, no el Jane's. Hay sitio para todo.
> ...



No hace falta que lo juréis. Muy poco nivel en general. Lo cual es lo que interesante al foro, aquí converge gente de todo tipo y condición.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dices multitud de falsedades para no ser follaotan como dices.
> 
> No es una invasión, la operación nunca se ha planteado así, eso son solo las conclusiones de zurullov y otros.
> 
> ...



esa cifra no es la importante, la estimada en civiles es de 100.000 personas Por el hecho de estar en el sitio y momento equivocados en su casa, por una invasion que nadie sabe cual es el proposito ni el precio que se ha de pagar.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No hace falta que lo juréis. Muy poco nivel en general. Lo cual es lo que interesante al foro, aquí converge gente de todo tipo y condición.




A veces el nivel baja demasiado, Calopez debería pedir edad y CI.

Se nota mucho en los hilos follarrúsicos sobre todo.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Lo he dicho antes. Ha conseguido llenar el hilo de posts de mierda. No le déis bola, se le puede ir a insultar al hilo principal. No le contestéis aqui, no tiene otra intención que la de que os enredéis en sus majaderías. Y si es superior a vuestras fuerzas ignoradlo.

No dejemos que este mamarracho haga perder calidad a este pedazo hilo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Te repito lo que le dije al forero de la señal de tráfico, el conflicto no empezó ayer. Reducirlo a que rusia (el fuerte) invade al débil (ucrania), es un análisis bastante mediocre. La cosa no va de malos y buenos. Va mucho más allá.

No te dejes llevar por la opinión popular de que el ''abuso'' del fuerte sobre el débil es siempre malo. A veces puede estar completamente justificado el uso de la fuerza contra el débil, que se esconde tras otros fuertes para conseguir sus objetivos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esa cifra no es la importante, la estimada en civiles es de 100.000 personas Por el hecho de estar en el sitio y momento equivocados en su casa, por una invasion que nadie sabe cual es el proposito ni el precio que se ha de pagar.



Muy alta la veo. La ONU estimaba que no llegaban ni a 1000 hace poco. Hasta que no pase todo, no sabremos cifras reales.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esa buscada solemnidad es muy propia de los bots follarrusos tipo Harman o Zurullov.
> 
> 
> Esto es un puto foro de gente de la calle, no el Jane's. Hay sitio para todo.
> ...



Yo estoy contigo Figaro, pero todo tiene un límite. De los últimos 100 mensajes hay 50 soplapolleces de mcflurry y 50 respuestas a sus soplapolleces. Ahora mismo el hilo es tan mediocre como el prncipal.

No dejemos que mcflurry lo llene todo de su aburridísima e insustancial mediocridad.


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ganando en que? Solo me interesa la verdad de la situación.
> 
> Para músicos del Titanic ya tenemos a los pobres ukros que están siendo sacrificados para nada por tu amigo zelensky.



Están luchando por tener su propio país, que no es poca cosa. Que a ti te parezca bien que el vecino matón se apodere de él, ponga a un títere al mando y los ucranianos pasen a ser parias en su tierra es otra cuestión.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cosa normal si afectan a la integridad/seguridad interna de un país. Y desde luego en ningún caso justifican una Guerra de Agresión como la presente.
> ¿Si Francia prohíbe el catalán en el Rosellón hemos de invadirla?
> Imagine un partido en Polonia que abogue por reintegrar a Alemania los territorios de la antigua Prusia.
> O un partido en Francia que haga lo mismo con respecto a Alsacia.
> ...



Vaya argumentos más cenizos y sin fundamento, de primero de preescolar.

La justificación de cualquier guerra no se basa en razonamientos morales, se basa en última instancia en la capacidad que tenga el país para hacerla. Es decir, de la voluntad.

Si el gobierno hezpañol así lo decidiera, podría hacerlo perfectamente, otra cosa son los tratados y las alianzas que están detrás para no hacerlo.

Partes de una idea muy idealista, donde primero van las leyes escritas y después la fuerza. No amigo, lo primero es la fuerza para mantener tu ley e imponerla y después las leyes escritas del fuerte.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Si, hoy me veo con fuerza para ownearos a cada uno.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Están luchando por tener su propio país, que no es poca cosa. Que a ti te parezca bien que el vecino matón se apodere de él, ponga a un títere al mando y los ucranianos pasen a ser parias en su tierra es otra cuestión.



Lo van a seguir teniendo en cuanto los rusos decidan irse. Si es que Rusia no se anexiona algo más allá del donbass.
Sin donbass se podría mantener la ucrania actual, pero sin el sur y el este, no tengo muy claro que a ese territorio se le pueda seguir llamando ucrania.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Rusia quinta o sexta Fuerza Aérea mundial, coño, eso no tienes cojones a decirlo en el Hilo de ZURULLOV, jajajaj jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja



a peso no, pero en efectividad calculo que estara a la altura de La fuerza aerea sueca mas o menos.


----------



## percutor (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cosa normal si afectan a la integridad/seguridad interna de un país. Y desde luego en ningún caso justifican una Guerra de Agresión como la presente.
> ¿Si Francia prohíbe el catalán en el Rosellón hemos de invadirla?
> Imagine un partido en Polonia que abogue por reintegrar a Alemania los territorios de la antigua Prusia.
> O un partido en Francia que haga lo mismo con respecto a Alsacia.
> ...



Pues esto ha sido así .... y todo dios defendiendo a putin y a los separatistas rusos . En Europa todavía quedan restos del antiguo pensamiento progre que ve a la otan y a los americanos cómo malignos y a los desdendientes de la antigua urss cómo los que se anteponen a los malignos .

Los usa y la otan habrán hecho cosas malas en el mundo , pero si no fuera por ellos no sólo es que la urss se hubiera derrumbado en los 90 sino que ya mucho antes europa habría caído en la miseria totalitaria rusa-comunista , y puede que no por la conquista militar sino a través de esos asquerosos partidos comunistas europeos financiados por la urss , esas brigadas rojas , eta , ira , ... y esos traidores que se oponían a las armas nucleares .

Todo lo que está pasando este último mes ha de abrir los ojos a todos de la suerte que hemos tenido , y para reinvidicar este importante hecho histórico en cada ciudad europea se debería cambiar el nombre de la principal plaza o avenida por el de RONALD REAGAN , el principal responsable del hundimiento del comunismo criminal . Y cuando salga algún piojoso a protestar se le toma nota y se purga . Nuestro sistema de vida no puede estar en peligro por ratas chepudas o milhouse . Esas ratas que estaban en contra de armar al pueblo ucraniano , .... .


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Me cago en la puta que Rusia se ha saltado su norma que no permite llevar a los de la mili fuera de sus frontera. Y los otros están luchando por y para su Nación. Como han hecho siempre los países que son invadidos, que los no profesionales también salían a luchar como Manuela Malasaña o su padre, por ponerte un ejemplo, solo Doaiz y Velarde se alzaron el 2 de mayo en Madrid como militares. O como el vietcong contra franceses y americanos. O como los afganos contra británicos, soviéticos y americanos. Cuando te invaden tu país cualquiera es militar.



Son los milicianos. Se arman milicias, esto ha pasado siempre y tiene ese nombre.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y en chino, en indio, en brasileño, en africano, en iraní puff la lista es interminble.



no es tan facil, la clave esta en pensar que necesitan ellos de rusia y que necesitan del resto de la alianza de paises enemigos de la federacion rusa.

si eso fuera asi venezuela estaria vendiendo petroleo a chorro y tiene la mitad de los campos abandonados en maracaibo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no lo dijo en ningún momento Putin. De tanto leer a los follaputins te haces la picha un lío.



desnazificar que es exactamente?


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Dmitriy Medvedev, Deputy Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation, said that there are 4 scenarios in which Russia might use nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> When its own territory is attacked with nuclear weapons.
> ...



En el 4 meten cualquier fruta. Si se mete un soldado OTAN en Ucrania ya han dicho que las usan.

La doctrina sobre las armas nucleares ha cambiado al usarlas como parte de una ofensiva militar y nos conviene mucho a todos que Putin no tenga éxito, porque si no muchos países van a querer tenerlas y el mundo va a ser mucho más inseguro.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Pues esto ha sido así .... y todo dios defendiendo a putin y a los separatistas rusos . En Europa todavía quedan restos del antiguo pensamiento progre que ve a la otan y a los americanos cómo malignos y a los desdendientes de la antigua urss cómo los que se anteponen a los malignos .
> 
> Los usa y la otan habrán hecho cosas malas en el mundo , pero si no fuera por ellos no sólo es que la urss se hubiera derrumbado en los 90 sino que ya mucho antes europa habría caído en la miseria totalitaria rusa-comunista , y puede que no por la conquista militar sino a través de esos asquerosos partidos comunistas europeos financiados por la urss , esas brigadas rojas , eta , ira , ... y esos traidores que se oponían a las armas nucleares .
> 
> Todo lo que está pasando este último mes ha de abrir los ojos a todos de la suerte que hemos tenido , y para reinvidicar este importante hecho histórico en cada ciudad europea se debería cambiar el nombre de la principal plaza o avenida por el de RONALD REAGAN , el principal responsable del hundimiento del comunismo criminal . Y cuando salga algún piojoso a protestar se le toma nota y se purga . Nuestro sistema de vida no puede estar en peligro por ratas chepudas o milhouse . Esas ratas que estaban en contra de armar al pueblo ucraniano , .... .



Es extraño. Pocos encontrarás aquí más contrarios que yo a la Otan. Pero les da igual. Son incapaces de entender que esto no es más que una pelea entre dos patas del mismo andamio. Una parte del NOM contra otra parte del NOM. Punto.
Me recuerda a aquellas discusiones totalmente peregrinas sobre quien era mejor si Zapatero o Rajoy. Angelitos...
A lo que voy es que me molesta cuando me intentan vender la burra ciega. Si les apetece anexionarse una parte del país de al lado con X excusas pues muy bien, que lo hagan, si los del país afectado se dejan, que no parece el caso.
Pero motos no compro ni una. A nadie. Y después de unos años por aquí ya deberían saberlo.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Un C90 en la zona de Kharkiv


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Canibalizando un T72B y luego lo queman


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un C90 en la zona de Kharkiv



Espero que hagan un buen papel. España siempre fue buena fabricante de armas y en ese sector la competencia es feroz, como no podía ser menos.
Y qué mejor escaparate que un buen rendimiento en un conflicto reciente.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Espero que hagan un buen papel. España siempre fue buena fabricante de armas y en ese sector la competencia es feroz, como no podía ser menos.
> Y qué mejor escaparate que un buen rendimiento en un conflicto reciente.



Espero que les hayan enseñado que los C90 pueden funcionar como minas a distancia, ideal para trampas en guerra callejera


----------



## six six six the number.. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Fuente de ese dato del 75% please.



Pregúntaselo a los países de Oriente Medio que temen revueltas si escasea el pan. ellos saben muy bien quién trasporta el trigo y porqué tienen buenas razones para estar preocupados. Por cierto, Líbano está muy cerca de Rusia, y se ve que no confían demasiado en que los rusos sean capaces de hacerles llegar ese trigo por su cuenta.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En el 4 meten cualquier fruta. Si se mete un soldado OTAN en Ucrania ya han dicho que las usan.
> 
> La doctrina sobre las armas nucleares ha cambiado al usarlas como parte de una ofensiva militar y nos conviene mucho a todos que Putin no tenga éxito, porque si no muchos países van a querer tenerlas y el mundo va a ser mucho más inseguro.



Así es. El 4to es basicamente "todo acto que considere que merezca respuesta nuclear". Si esta guerra no termina con Rusia aplastada por las sanciones o con Putin fuera, el resultado será que se terminó el acuerdo de no proliferación.

Por eso es fundamental que Rusia pierda esto de forma extremadanente contundente.

Es una auténtica pena que un mundo basado en la confianza y el comercio, que estaba provocando un aumento extraordinario en la calidad de vida del ser humano, vaya a irse al carajo por culpa de un enano subnormal.

Me llevan los demonios


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> desnazificar que es exactamente?



Desde luego es algo muy distinto a poner un nuevo gobierno .

O es que identificas al gobierno de farlopensky de mayoría nazi. Porque yo no.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Crimea no va a volver a Ucrania, y el Dobass muy difícilmente. En ese sentido hay que ser realistas. Particularmente, Crimea en Ucrania fue un error.



Por lo que han dicho los ucranianos hasta ahora en las "negociaciones" no parecen dispuestos a renunciar a ella. Veremos lo que ocurre. 



Nicors dijo:


> Sin los gusanos esos, tu Ucrania hoy sería rusa.



No solo Ucrania, los países bálticos, Moldavia, posiblemente Rumanía, Hungría, Chequia y Eslovaquia estarían gobernados por títeres prorrusos. Desgraciadamente para Putín los ucranianos han decidido plantarle cara y por el motivo que sea los gusanos les ayudan.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## moncton (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo Figaro, pero todo tiene un límite. De los últimos 100 mensajes hay 50 soplapolleces de mcflurry y 50 respuestas a sus soplapolleces. Ahora mismo el hilo es tan mediocre como el prncipal.
> 
> No dejemos que mcflurry lo llene todo de su aburridísima e insustancial mediocridad.



San ignore de padua y a otras cosas...


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> desnazificar que es exactamente?



No le entres al traaaaaapo. Que empezaba el hilo otra vez a tomar brío


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Yo al McNulty lo ignore al 2 dia, no perdais tiempo con esta gente, no aportan nada. Parecen discos rallados con los mantras que les han metidoeen el coco


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy alta la veo. La ONU estimaba que no llegaban ni a 1000 hace poco. Hasta que no pase todo, no sabremos cifras reales.



6 millones de refugiados, con costes externalizados a otros estados porque putin no le gusta el panorama geopolitico actual y como tiene materias primas se cree con derecho a utilizarlas como un arma de guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

El vuelo de armas ucraniano de hoy desde Turquía parece haber obtenido el permiso de sobrevuelo húngaro. ¿Más Bayraktars?


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo al McNulty lo ignore al 2 dia, no perdais tiempo con esta gente, no aportan nada. Parecen discos rallados con los mantras que les han metidoeen el coco



Ya, el problema es que como le estaba contestando medio foro era imposible seguir nada. Voy a tener que ignorar a los que contestan, cojones, parece mentira


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Un T-80u ruso capturado en Trostianets, parece estar en buen estado, también se capturó mucha munición. El pueblo ha sido reconquistado.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no es tan facil, la clave esta en pensar que necesitan ellos de rusia y que necesitan del resto de la alianza de paises enemigos de la federacion rusa.
> 
> si eso fuera asi venezuela estaria vendiendo petroleo a chorro y tiene la mitad de los campos abandonados en maracaibo.



Rusia tiene todo lo que necesita cualquier país del mundo para seguir creciendo, energía. Ya sean chinos, indios o uropedos le seguirán comprando con guerras o sin ella.

Que Rusia tendrá muchos problemas para sustituir ciertos componentes que estaba comprando a Occidente? Pues claro, pero no es lo mismo sustituir una demanda del 60% del gas ruso, que sustituir la demanda de compresas o de nitrito de potasio para conservar embutidos.

Una demanda es completamente esencial, si falta de la otra no se te viene toda tu estructura industrial y de bienestar social abajo.

El caso venezolano es un desastre de gestión durante siglos. No se puede poner en el mismo nivel la mentalidad bananera de un venezolano con la de un ruso. A Venezuela le va a venir de lujo el volver a hablar con USA, porque la necesita para refinar el petróleo del orinoco y aumentar su producción. De ahí que Maduro se haya bajado los pantalones tan rápido, esto no sé como se lo tomarán Rusia y Brasil.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Uno a uno, pasito a pasito, suave suavesito....


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El vuelo de armas ucraniano de hoy desde Turquía parece haber obtenido el permiso de sobrevuelo húngaro. ¿Más Bayraktars?





El Erdoğan venga venderles drones, y los follarrusos diciendo que hay que hacerle caso, que está pidiendo a los contendientes que se sienten, lol.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Estás comparando el ser musulmán con ser nazi? En serio?

Después de la limpieza que los chechenos han hecho en Mariupol deben quedar pocos fanáticos (mítico el vídeo donde un checheno le hace tragar una esvástica de tela a un prisionero, te lo recomiendo). Es cierto que los del Azov no fueron todos a defender Mariupol, muchos se quedaron en Kiev. Deben de quedar pocos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 6 millones de refugiados, con costes externalizados a otros estados porque putin no le gusta el panorama geopolitico actual y como tiene materias primas se cree con derecho a utilizarlas como un arma de guerra.



Cierto, el tema de los refus es una trolleada masiva de putin a la UE. Cada uno usa las armas que tiene, en la guerra vale todo.


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Tienes el ejemplo en Iran, que lo intenta, pero todo es propaganda y un bluff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irán es una potencia misilistica y en drones. Ya se ha visto que ni Israel ni usa les tocan en su territorio. Si el ejército ruso está sobrevalorado el irani esta infravalorado. Por los foreros ejpertos no por los expertos militares estadounidenses y israelíes.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a los países de Oriente Medio que temen revueltas si escasea el pan. ellos saben muy bien quién trasporta el trigo y porqué tienen buenas razones para estar preocupados. Por cierto, Líbano está muy cerca de Rusia, y se ve que no confían demasiado en que los rusos sean capaces de hacerles llegar ese trigo por su cuenta.



Se ha quedado callado nuestro amigo monárquico. Se ve que se ha inventado el dato bytheface.

Cierto, los países pobres si esto se alarga puede que lleguen a colapsar.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Tropas biolorrusas afines a Ucrania se han unido a la orgia de hacer chatarra


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El Erdoğan venga venderles drones, y los follarrusos diciendo que hay que hacerle caso, que está pidiendo a los contendientes que se sienten, lol.



Erdogan a largo plazo le gustaría sustituir a Rusia en Asia Central. Podría lograrlo en caso de un colapso ruso. Eso sí procura llevarse bien con rusos y americanos siendo muy enemigo de ambos. No puede mostrarse muy descarado en sus ambiciones con Rusia y no puede prescindir de la "amistad" americana por si a Vladimir se le va la olla. Y poquito a poquito va haciendose notar allí donde puede, en la que pretende que sea su zona de influencia.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Mariupol está completamente controlado por el ejército ucraniano. Pero la ciudad necesita ser desbloqueada, los militares están compartiendo su propia comida, agua y medicinas con los civiles", dijo Vladyslav Sobolevskyi, comandante del Batallón Azov en Kiev a Homadske en la corriente 1/2


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Por lo que han dicho los ucranianos hasta ahora en las "negociaciones" no parecen dispuestos a renunciar a ella. Veremos lo que ocurre.



La posición de salida tiene que ser logicamente que no ceden nada. Pero estoy convencido de que el gobierno de Ucrania (y oposición) prefieren quitarse ese problema de encima.

El apoyo pro-ruso allí es altísimo y como no ha caido ni un perdigón no creo que tras la invasión ese apoyo se haya resentido mucho. Y como destino turístico de muchos rusos, y en el futuro cercano el único destino posible (quitando Dubai e Indonesia), les entrará pasta.

Tenerlo bajo control ucraniano es un problema gordo porque Rusia financiaría guerrillas como en el Donbas.

Eso sí, en la negociación supongo que lo jugarán como algo que les es primordial para usarlo como moneda de cambio valiosa.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Si, lo de putin y kadyrov es un equilibro muy raro, donde ambos ganan por igual. Se parece a la relación entre hezpaña y vascongadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ha eliminado a otro general ruso. El 25 de marzo, el teniente general, comandante del 49º ejército ruso Yakov Rezantsev, fue asesinado bajo Chornobaivka (Kherson Obl), confirma el Ministerio de Defensa. Esta es la décima vez que las tropas rusas sufren una derrota en Chornobaivka, dice el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## tomcat ii (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si sale el plan, pero la bolsa no se tuvo que cerrar como muchos predijisteis.



Ha estado abierta dos días, 4 horas, cortos prohibidos y los extranjeros no pueden vender nada (eso sí que es una salida ordenada jaja).


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un T-80u ruso capturado en Trostianets, parece estar en buen estado, también se capturó mucha munición. El pueblo ha sido reconquistado.



Pues al final va a ser cierto que el ejercito ucraniano va a acabar con más tanques que al comienzo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ha estado abierta dos días, 4 horas, cortos prohibidos y los extranjeros no pueden vender nada (eso sí que es una salida ordenada jaja).



Mejor eso, que el cierre completo.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania ha eliminado a otro general ruso. El 25 de marzo, el teniente general, comandante del 49º ejército ruso Yakov Rezantsev, fue asesinado bajo Chornobaivka (Kherson Obl), confirma el Ministerio de Defensa. Esta es la décima vez que las tropas rusas sufren una derrota en Chornobaivka, dice el Ministerio de Defensa.



Este general es la polla


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pidarrás!


----------



## txusky_g (26 Mar 2022)

Este chico ha tenido suerte. Sus amiguitos están muertos:


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Erdogan a largo plazo le gustaría sustituir a Rusia en Asia Central. Podría lograrlo en caso de un colapso ruso. Eso sí procura llevarse bien con rusos y americanos siendo muy enemigo de ambos. No puede mostrarse muy descarado en sus ambiciones con Rusia y no puede prescindir de la "amistad" americana por si a Vladimir se le va la olla. Y poquito a poquito va haciendose notar allí donde puede, en la que pretende que sea su zona de influencia.




Tal cual, tiene sus ojos puestos en el petróleo del Cáucaso desde hace años. Si Putinia implosiona ese personaje empezará a instigar primaveras de colores en las trece republiquetas de la zona, serán las primeras. Después irán las republiquetas que tienen frontera con China, que querrá su buen trozo de tarta. Ya sabe lo que ocurre en una pelea al que pierde pie y va al suelo, todos los cobardes de alrededor se abalanzan a darle una somanta.

Y tanto Cerdogán como Chichimpín tendrán el beneplácito de los gusanos para devorar la carroña.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

Ya se ha visto cuando han abatido un dron de 200 millones han atacado la mayor base americana o han secuestrado un petrolero inglés. Pero muchos follaanglos están como los follaputin. Hasta dicen que Israel ganó la guerra del Líbano del 2006 pero con más resistencia de la esperada. 

Ya nos tocará reírnos de ellos. O no porque los judíos o EEUU no van a atreverse ni sus generales van a dejar a cualquier Trump de turno meterse


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (26 Mar 2022)

Pro-rusos salen por patas de Crimea. Parece que temen que la contraofensiva ucra llegue hasta allí:


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Irán es una potencia misilistica y en drones. Ya se ha visto que ni Israel ni usa les tocan en su territorio. Si el ejército ruso está sobrevalorado el irani esta infravalorado. Por los foreros ejpertos no por los expertos militares estadounidenses y israelíes.



Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja

Israel no toca a Irán en su territorio?


Jaja todavía están tratando de adivinar cómo les mataron al jefe del Programa Nuclear en pleno Teherán, jajaja.


Israel ya tiene planeado follarse Irán, pero USA no quiere semejante follón.

Lo bueno es que probablemente empiecen a aflojar petróleo, si no era Irán, era Arabia Saudí.

Pero nada, los follarrusos se creen que son los únicos que tienen petróleo para Europa, lol, con lo que le gusta a un moro un trato, jajajaja.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Mar 2022)

Cada vez caen más prisioneros rusos. Esto empieza a moverse rápido:


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Tal cual, tiene sus ojos puestos en el petróleo del Cáucaso desde hace años. Si Putinia implosiona ese personaje empezará a instigar primaveras de colores en las trece republiquetas de la zona, serán las primeras. Después irán las republiquetas que tienen frontera con China, que querrá su buen trozo de tarta. Ya sabe lo que ocurre en una pelea al que pierde pie y va al suelo, todos los cobardes de alrededor se abalanzan a darle una somanta.
> 
> Y tanto Cerdogán como Chichimpín tendrán el beneplácito de los gusanos para devorar la carroña.
> 
> ...



Cerdogán se está frotando las manos


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia se inventa pérdidas ucranianas sin sentido


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un C90 en la zona de Kharkiv



Como no le quite las tapas protectoras no va a disparar una leche.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Ya se ha visto cuando han abatido un dron de 200 millones han atacado la mayor base americana o han secuestrado un petrolero inglés. Pero muchos follaanglos están como los follaputin. Hasta dicen que Israel ganó la guerra del Líbano del 2006 pero con más resistencia de la esperada.
> 
> Ya nos tocará reírnos de ellos. O no porque los judíos o EEUU no van a atreverse ni sus generales van a dejar a cualquier Trump de turno meterse





Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Ya no te acuerdas de cuando USA achicharró al celebérrimo número 2 de Irán, el semidiós Chulimami?

Que luego Irán tiró un avión con 200 pasajeros propio?

Que murieron aplastados 80 en la romería del entierro?



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Anda payaso, tira para el otro hilo con tu follaputinismo, estalinista de mierda.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



No habrán leído el último informe del camarada zukov, donde dice que todo va según lo previsto en la partida de poker/ajedrez 3d


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez caen más prisioneros rusos. Esto empieza a moverse rápido:





Naaaada, son actores.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La posición de salida tiene que ser logicamente que no ceden nada. Pero estoy convencido de que el gobierno de Ucrania (y oposición) prefieren quitarse ese problema de encima.
> 
> El apoyo pro-ruso allí es altísimo y como no ha caido ni un perdigón no creo que tras la invasión ese apoyo se haya resentido mucho. Y como destino turístico de muchos rusos, y en el futuro cercano el único destino posible (quitando Dubai e Indonesia), les entrará pasta.
> 
> ...




Crimea es un enorme acuartelamiento militar. Si se encuentra rodeado de orcos armados, cualquiera de nosotros diría que es prorruso.
Zelensky no va a ceder. Su problema es grande, pero el de Putinia no para de engordar cada día que pasa.
No va a ceder. Si lo hace sus propios compatriotas lo matan por traidor. Tiene el hándicap de ser judío, ¿le suena la relación judío y traidor?, tiene que ser, valga la expresión, "más papista que el Papa". 
Tiene que haber muchos ucranianos exaltados estos días a su alrededor.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pro-rusos salen por patas de Crimea. Parece que temen que la contraofensiva ucra llegue hasta allí:



Muy nutritivo


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

El presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ya no debería liderar Rusia. “Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder”, dijo durante su discurso en Varsovia.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja
> 
> Israel no toca a Irán en su territorio?
> 
> ...



Invadir Irán sería dificilísimo, yo si que creo que Israel si va con todo (incluyendo los 50 pepinos clandestinos que tienen) podrían dejar incapacitado el país (a un coste altísimo, eso sí), pero jamás invadirlo.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

PUTIN HDLGP te va a tocar cocinarte una pasta y un huevo duro tu mismo, porque TIENES LAS HORAS CONTADAS.

Nunca más podrás probar esta ambrosía sin pensar que igual es el último.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Crimea es un enorme acuartelamiento militar. Si se encuentra rodeado de orcos armados, cualquiera de nosotros diría que es prorruso.
> Zelensky no va a ceder. Su problema es grande, pero el de Putinia no para de engordar cada día que pasa.
> No va a ceder. Si lo hace sus propios compatriotas lo matan por traidor. Tiene el hándicap de ser judío, ¿le suena la relación judío y traidor?, tiene que ser, valga la expresión, "más papista que el Papa".
> Tiene que haber muchos ucranianos exaltados estos días a su alrededor.
> ...



No se cómo lo haría, pero el cabrón tiene un toque con la PR que ahora mismo podría tanto intentar recuperar Crimea como renunciar a ella, y aparecer como ganador en ambos casos.

Yo personalmente tiendo a la paz y la cesión porque sería donde menos muertos habría. Pero por otro lado podría ser una estrategia de appeasement que fallaría a medio plazo, y dentro de 5 años volvemos a lo mismo.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Crimea es un enorme acuartelamiento militar. Si se encuentra rodeado de orcos armados, cualquiera de nosotros diría que es prorruso.
> Zelensky no va a ceder. Su problema es grande, pero el de Putinia no para de engordar cada día que pasa.
> No va a ceder. Si lo hace sus propios compatriotas lo matan por traidor. Tiene el hándicap de ser judío, ¿le suena la relación judío y traidor?, tiene que ser, valga la expresión, "más papista que el Papa".
> Tiene que haber muchos ucranianos exaltados estos días a su alrededor.
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón y me equivoque yo, nada me gustaría más que ver a la escoria orca fuera de Crimea. Pero de momento soy pesimista.

Tengo un amigo en Gurzuf al que no he ido a ver desde que la escoria rusa tomó aquello.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alemania mantiene el suministro a cambio de miles de millones que van directa a las arcas rusas. Sabes interpretar bien el hezpañol?



Jajajaja, claro, Rusia le entrega el gas a cambio de euros. Todo mientras Alemania asiste a Ucrania. O sea Rusia está de rodillas, ni siquiera puede hacerle un embargo energético, cosa que Occidente está meditando.

"Hezpañol"

¿Es así?


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pro-rusos salen por patas de Crimea. Parece que temen que la contraofensiva ucra llegue hasta allí:




Se marchan porque no saben que todo va según el plan. Si nuestros follaputines les explicaran bien que Crimea no puede caer seguro que se quedaban.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO

El mando del ejército ruso no está reforzando a las tropas en #Ukraine con tanques funcionales y APC de los almacenes porque se robaron componentes ópticos, electrónicos y del motor en la mayoría de ellos. Fuente: Intel. Departamento de Ukr. Modificación.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO
> 
> El mando del ejército ruso no está reforzando a las tropas en #Ukraine con tanques funcionales y APC de los almacenes porque se robaron componentes ópticos, electrónicos y del motor en la mayoría de ellos. Fuente: Intel. Departamento de Ukr. Modificación.




[2] Según Intel. Departamento del Ministerio de Defensa #Ukraine , solo 1 de cada 10 carros de combate en los almacenes de la 4ª #Russian división de tanques está listo para la batalla. Debido a esto, un comandante del regimiento 13 de la 4ª Rus. la división de tanques se suicidó.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ya no debería liderar Rusia. “Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder”, dijo durante su discurso en Varsovia.



Bien. Esto indica que pase lo que pase Putin no será reconocido como un interlocutor válido. O se va o el país se va por el sumidero. Tiene las horas contadas.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Que Ucrania se quede crimea es imposible, además de indeseable.

Cuando se conquista un territorio tenemos tres opciones:

- Asimilar a sus habitantes
- Echar a sus habitantes
- Matar a sus habitantes

La primera es imposible, las otras dos son indeseables.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

@ZHU DE está activo?
Otro urssófilo que me dió block. Más de 10 años de intercambios y ahora los nervios lo traicionaron. Ojalá sea transitorio porque es de los últimos comunistas que al menos tiene cierta base teórica y cultural.


----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Están zumbando fuerte a Lviv, parece que el cabronazo quiere la política de la tierra quemada. Y mensajito a la OTAN de nuevo. A kilómetros de Polonia.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Que Ucrania se quede crimea es imposible, además de indeseable.
> 
> Cuando se conquista un territorio tenemos tres opciones:
> 
> ...



Si Ucrania entra en la UE, ya te digo yo lo rápido que en Crimea se quieren ir de LA HORDA


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Invadir Irán sería dificilísimo, yo si que creo que Israel si va con todo (incluyendo los 50 pepinos clandestinos que tienen) podrían dejar incapacitado el país (a un coste altísimo, eso sí), pero jamás invadirlo.




Invadirlo descartadísimo, nos ha jodido. Ni USA lo haría así como así.

Pero sí hacerles retroceder 30 años. Está más que preparado. 

Obviamente sin poner ni un soldado en el suelo.


Se trata de destruir el programa nuclear, otra vez más...


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> @ZHU DE está activo?
> Otro urssófilo que me dió block. Más de 10 años de intercambios y ahora los nervios lo traicionaron. Ojalá sea transitorio porque es de los últimos comunistas que al menos tiene cierta base teórica y cultural.




Mick, la edad te está ablandando...


----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)

Irán tiene un buen potencial si tan solo se deshiciese de los follacabras chavistoides de mierda que tienen como gobernantes.










El islam por excelencia es disgenesico y una gran tara para el desarrollo de Irán.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están zumbando fuerte a Lviv, parece que el cabronazo quiere la política de la tierra quemada. Y mensajito a la OTAN de nuevo. A kilómetros de Polonia.



A 80 km sólo y repleta de refugiados de otras zonas de Ucrania.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO
> 
> El mando del ejército ruso no está reforzando a las tropas en #Ukraine con tanques funcionales y APC de los almacenes porque se robaron componentes ópticos, electrónicos y del motor en la mayoría de ellos. Fuente: Intel. Departamento de Ukr. Modificación.



Roban los motores de los carros de combate y los venden en el mercado negro, para instalarlos en los Lada Sputnik, que noticias mas ridiculas cuentan los ucranianos.    

PD- Estos escucharon la noticia de aquellos militares cubanos, que robaban componentes electronicos de misiles, para fabricarse antenas parabolicas y terminaron en la carcel con penas abultadas.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Irán tiene un buen potencial si tan solo se deshiciese de los follacabras chavistoides de mierda que tienen como gobernantes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001031
> 
> ...



Hay muy buenos científicos persas y el futuro mejor jugador del mundo de ajedrez es persa. Es una putada que esa milenaria civilización fue arrasada por la HORDA MAHOMETANA y LA HORDA MONGOLOIDE y no haya levantado cabeza desde entonces, podría ser un revulsivo de civismo y civilización, en el pozo de puta mierda que es esa región.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

#Ukraine las fuerzas se apoderaron de 2 tanques en el pueblo al este de #Kyiv


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>




Vaya al segundo 30 del vídeo.



Se trata de Oleshshya. Está a 12km de Jersón así que queda confirmado que Jersón ha sido reconquistado.


Стела "Олешшя"


Ahora a por Melitopol, para cortar el corredor y dejar Crimea preparada para ser aislada de Putinia cuando quieran los ucranianos volar el puentecito.






SMERTI OKUPANTY! SLAVA UKRAINI!


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO
> 
> El mando del ejército ruso no está reforzando a las tropas en #Ukraine con tanques funcionales y APC de los almacenes porque se robaron componentes ópticos, electrónicos y del motor en la mayoría de ellos. Fuente: Intel. Departamento de Ukr. Modificación.



JOJOJOJOJOJOJO han robado hasta las trócolas


----------



## pep007 (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este chico ha tenido suerte. Sus amiguitos están muertos:



Joder, el hijoputa de Putin envia niños...!!!!

Espero que acabe como Gadaffi, con un palo en el culo


----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hay muy buenos científicos persas y el futuro mejor jugador del mundo de ajedrez es persa. Es una putada que esa milenaria civilización fue arrasada por la HORDA MAHOMETANA y LA HORDA MONGOLOIDE y no haya levantado cabeza desde entonces, podría ser un revulsivo de civismo y civilización, en el pozo de puta mierda que es esa región.



Es la disgenesia mahometana.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> [2] Según Intel. Departamento del Ministerio de Defensa #Ukraine , solo 1 de cada 10 carros de combate en los almacenes de la 4ª #Russian división de tanques está listo para la batalla. Debido a esto, un comandante del regimiento 13 de la 4ª Rus. la división de tanques se suicidó.



  
Es la Reshezvah Hezpiritual de Ocsidenteh, robando las armas de su país, seguramente para comprar vodka. 
La Horda primero lucha contra sí misma y ya, si eso, veremos si es rival para alguien.


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Joder, el hijoputa de Putin envia niños...!!!!
> 
> Espero que acabe como Gadaffi, con un palo en el culo



El hijodeputa ha enviado a niños haciendo la mili a la batalla, un montón además. Dice que ha exigido su regreso, pero obviamente no es cierto. El chaval este estaría hace un año jugando a la Xbox tan feliz y echando polvos a las rusas de su clase y de repente se salva por los pelos de que se lo cepillen unos tios enloquecidos defendiendo, con razón, su tierra.

Que absurdo. En serio. Imagínate que eres el padre del chaval este y ves las imágenes... horrible.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


>




No sé Rick, atacar a un país de la OTAN es una forma un poco extraña de "reagrupar infantería y reconstruir tropas". Pero como puede que el hombre esté perdiendo los papeles ante la que le viene pues no sé qué decir, lo veo poco verosímil.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)

Es imposible que sea Armesilla.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El hijodeputa ha enviado a niños haciendo la mili a la batalla, un montón además. Dice que ha exigido su regreso, pero obviamente no es cierto. El chaval este estaría hace un año jugando a la Xbox tan feliz y echando polvos a las rusas de su clase y de repente se salva por los pelos de que se lo cepillen unos tios enloquecidos defendiendo, con razón, su tierra.
> 
> Que absurdo. En serio. Imagínate que eres el padre del chaval este y ves las imágenes... horrible.



Pues no haber apoyado a un KHAN turcoasiático criminal que ha invadido 3 veces Ucrania (Crimea, Dombas y esta) y también ha machacado a países como Georgia por no arrodillarse a su causa. Al final la culpa de todas las muertes es de los ORCOS que han tolerado este comportamiento criminal durante años y NO HAN MOVIDO UN PUTO DEDO.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Es un tarado. Siempre con los chorizos y fascistas (Lazis y ahora Putin)...


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Viejas tácticas conocidas


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania está operando mucho más al este de lo que la mayoría parece darse cuenta. Es sorprendente lo mal que Rusia se ha desempeñado al destruir el poder aéreo de Ucrania en tierra y negar el acceso a sus propios aeródromos. Las imágenes satelitales cuentan una historia increíble.





McNulty dijo:


> Dices multitud de falsedades para no ser follaotan como dices.
> 
> No es una invasión, la operación nunca se ha planteado así, eso son solo las conclusiones de zurullov y otros.
> 
> ...



Pues menos mal que no están ofreciendo resistencia si la llegan a ofrecer se plantan en Moscú


----------



## LurkerIII (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pido ayuda a los foreros, ¿eso son blindados con banderas de bielorrusia y Ucrania?



Aquí puedes ver la bandera con más detalle:


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




Ya empiezan a llorar por un ojo en las "negociaciones". Dentro de siete días llorarán abiertamente con los dos. Putos hipócritas de mierda.
Dentro de nada acusarán a los ucranianos de que la guerra continúe. Y lo mismo harán los follaputines, se les olvidará lo de "rendirse para que no haya muertos" o "perder un poco (muy poco)" con tal de que haya paz. Para esta gentuza tiene que rendirse el otro, rendirse el bando que ellos apoyan no, que eso no se vale, son palomita blanca.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


>



Pero esto tiene credibilidad o es clickbait?


----------



## tucco (26 Mar 2022)

A esas oligarquías que dices, y a la Big Farma, sin pestañear...


----------



## terro6666 (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sabes la diferencia entre ocupación e invasión?



Y para ocupar que hay que hacer antes? Tik tal tik tak


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Aquí puedes ver la bandera con más detalle:



coñe ya se los han follado?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Viejas tácticas conocidas



Así es. El plan que tienen es claro. Deportar a la población de la zona y repoblar con escoria rusa. Espero que esto no se deje pasar. Hay que hacer un bloqueo total y global a toda importación y exportacion rusa, ni un barco, tren o camión que les suministre nada ni que salga de allí.


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este chico ha tenido suerte. Sus amiguitos están muertos:



Lo de los rusos y los guantes es digno de estudio.


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja
> 
> Israel no toca a Irán en su territorio?
> 
> ...



Hombre eso es un sabotaje o un asesinato que no sabes si ha sido Israel o un traidor. Me refiero a que Israel tenga los cojones de lanzar un ataque en Iran. Hasta TRump`suplicó a Iran dejarse atacar algo aunque fuera una playa cuando le derribaron el dron y los iranies se negaron

El ataque a Suleimani benefició a Iran que tenia en ese momento muchos problemas internos con manifestaciones.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tropas biolorrusas afines a Ucrania se han unido a la orgia de hacer chatarra



Se sabe que ametralladora es esa?


----------



## LurkerIII (26 Mar 2022)

Russian soldiers release Ukraine town’s mayor and agree to leave after protests


Russian forces agreed to leave town of Slavutych if those with arms handed them over to the mayor




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Hombre eso es un sabotaje o un asesinato que no sabes si ha sido Israel o un traidor. Me refiero a que Israel tenga los cojones de lanzar un ataque en Iran. Hasta TRump`suplicó a Iran dejarse atacar algo aunque fuera una playa cuando le derribaron el dron y los iranies se negaron
> 
> El ataque a Suleimani benefició a Iran que tenia en ese momento muchos problemas internos con manifestaciones.






jajajajajajaj sois unos dementes todos, os folla un mandingo y diriais que es un pelo del culo que se os metio para dentro.


Que ridiculo, Dios mio.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tropas biolorrusas afines a Ucrania se han unido a la orgia de hacer chatarra




Se ve que también hay bielorrusos mostachudos majos.


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Ya no te acuerdas de cuando USA achicharró al celebérrimo número 2 de Irán, el semidiós Chulimami?
> 
> ...



Una avalancha en un acto religioso masivo causa 45 muertos en la peor catástrofe civil en Israel

* avalancha en un acto religioso masivo causa 45 muertos en la peor catástrofe civil en Israel*

Iran es un pais que lleva atacado y embargado 40 años , no han podido desarrollar su potencial como los rusos o turcos. Pero han sabido posicionarse y ir acercando su artillería a Israel . Esperemos que no tenga que utilizarla, pero va extendiendo su influencia por la región y el día que quiera invade Arabia Saudi o la Provincia Oriental en una semana. 

Pero este hilo es sobre Rusia, ya tocará el de Irán o no. así que no vuelvo a contestar más.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si Ucrania entra en la UE, ya te digo yo lo rápido que en Crimea se quieren ir de LA HORDA



Tendría que conocer el tipo de ruso que vive allá. Si son como los de los países bálticos, prefieren ser temidos a vivir bien, y por tanto prefieren ser del Imperio Ruso a estar en la UE.

Siempre valoramos a los rusos en base a nuestras espectativas, y eso no suele funcionar.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se sabe que ametralladora es esa?



Una PK


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Hombre eso es un sabotaje o un asesinato que no sabes si ha sido Israel o un traidor. Me refiero a que Israel tenga los cojones de lanzar un ataque en Iran. Hasta TRump`suplicó a Iran dejarse atacar algo aunque fuera una playa cuando le derribaron el dron y los iranies se negaron
> 
> El ataque a Suleimani benefició a Iran que tenia en ese momento muchos problemas internos con manifestaciones.



Pero de dónde sale esta peña?


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están zumbando fuerte a Lviv, parece que el cabronazo quiere la política de la tierra quemada. Y mensajito a la OTAN de nuevo. A kilómetros de Polonia.



en mi pueblo eso lo llamamos pataleta de ahogao


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Los italianos están llegando con esto a Rzeszow







Suelen estar encargados de vigilancia marítima por lo que no tiene mucho sentido, si es verdad que puede actuar de centro de comunicaciones pero supongo que habrá cosas mejores disponibles.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los italianos están llegando con esto a Rzeszow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si van a cazar contrabandistas en el Mar Negro. La GdF es la AEAT italiana, tienen grados militares pero son contables y auditores. Aquí también la AEAT tiene algún avión para vigilar ocasionalmente.





__





Agencia Tributaria: Galería fotográfica - Flota aérea






sede.agenciatributaria.gob.es


----------



## Evangelion (26 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Joder, el hijoputa de Putin envia niños...!!!!
> 
> Espero que acabe como Gadaffi, con un palo en el culo



Debería ser juzgado y ahorcado por su propio pueblo.
Está mandando al matadero a auténticos críos.
Es un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los italianos están llegando con esto a Rzeszow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya sabe Vd. que los italianos siempre apoyan al que gana, suelen darse prisa en apuntarse antes de que la cosa termine pero cuando huelen con claridad cuál va a ser el resultado. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Continúan las deportaciones para una posible sustitución poblacional


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El islam por excelencia es disgenesico y una gran tara para el desarrollo de Irán.



El Islam no sólo es disgenésico por favorecer la endogamia en las clases bajas y medias, también es un atractor de personas con rasgos antisociales, cortoplacistas y jerárquico-autoritarios. No falla en cualquier país árabe, cualquiera eh, que los cristianos nativos sean mucho mejores personas que los musulmanes. Egipto, Líbano, Siria... Donde quieras.

Luego rematamos con que la peor basura de Europa es, casualmente, musulmana. El Top 3 de Euroescoria;

- Chechenos
- Albaneses
- Bosniacos


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pero de dónde sale esta peña?



Jajaja

Son increíbles, increíbles, parece el mismo tarado clonado.

En un día tórrido de verano en el Kalahari te dirían que está nevando, jajaja.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los italianos están llegando con esto a Rzeszow



Jaajajaja... Qué hijos de puta los italianos, luce como el avión de una gira de algún grupo de los 70, cómo lo consiguen convertir todo en una parodia _di disegno_

Le quitas lo de Guardia di Finanza y parece que van a bajarse de ahí Black Sabbath


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El Islam no sólo es disgenésico por favorecer la endogamia en las clases bajas y medias, también es un atractor de personas con rasgos antisociales, cortoplacistas y jerárquico-autoritarios. No falla en cualquier país árabe, cualquiera eh, que los cristianos nativos sean mucho mejores personas que los musulmanes. Egipto, Líbano, Siria... Donde quieras.
> 
> Luego rematamos con que la peor basura de Europa es, casualmente, musulmana. El Top 3 de Euroescoria;
> 
> ...



No solo mejores personas, sino gente mucho más inteligente y emprendedora. En Israel hicieron un estudio, y los árabes cristianos del país sacaban resultados parecidos a los de los ashkenazis, mientras los moronegros mahometanos tenían el CI más bajo. Por eso siempre en países como Egipto o el Libano los cristianos están sobrerrepresentados mientras que los mahometanos no pintan una mierda.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Tendría que conocer el tipo de ruso que vive allá. Si son como los de los países bálticos, prefieren ser temidos a vivir bien, y por tanto prefieren ser del Imperio Ruso a estar en la UE.
> 
> Siempre valoramos a los rusos en base a nuestras espectativas, y eso no suele funcionar.



Aparte de que la UE no es ni remotamente garantía de gran prosperidad. Ahí tienes a Bulgaria que en un cuarto de siglo ha logrado ser más rica que Ucrania pero no gran cosa y eso dejándose 2M de habitantes (Rumanía es parecida) en el camino cuyas remesas son como el 6 o 7% de la economia nacional (eso lo que se contabiliza, generalmente es más porque los emigrados compran casas y van y vienen). La gente se fija en Chequia o Hungría, pero esos ya eran ricos antes de la dictadura qur les cascaron los rusos tras la guerra y están pegados a Alemania (y lo estaban justamente en los últimos años de gran expansión indistrial alemana). No hay capital extranjero para todos y habrá cada vez menos (en cuanto el BCE empiece a tirar del sedal se harán inviables miles de proyectos que ahora están en el papel).


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se sabe que ametralladora es esa?



Una PK?


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se sabe que ametralladora es esa?



Kalashnikov PKM


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero esto tiene credibilidad o es clickbait?



el informe existirá, como existirá otro diciendo que rusia tiene petado el caca y que no le llega ni para conquistar mauripol, como para ir más allá

la cosa es qué probabilidades le dan de una cosa u otra para la acción político-militar



ya comenté hace un par de semanas que si la otan ataca, putin tiene la excusa perfecta para retirarse cagando ostias y no salir muy mal del hoyo en el que está metido

puede alegar que no quiere un holocausto nuclear y que prefiere perdonarnos la vida
que occidente está contra ellos y han esperado hasta tener a su ejército debilitado para atacar, y es hora de retirarse antes de afrontar una guerra larga y con millones de muertos

vamos, que tendría excusitas para parar un tren

pero bueno, igual no parece que quieran escalar el conflicto para eso, sino porque lo único que les queda es darle una patada al tablero, pero de mala manera


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Una avalancha en un acto religioso masivo causa 45 muertos en la peor catástrofe civil en Israel
> 
> * avalancha en un acto religioso masivo causa 45 muertos en la peor catástrofe civil en Israel*
> 
> ...



Lo de Arabia Saudí es muy lamentable. Tienen el mejor inventario militar del planeta fuera de USA y les podría derrotar Túnez si estuviera más cerca.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aparte de que la UE no es ni remotamente garantía de gran prosperidad. Ahí tienes a Bulgaria que en un cuarto de siglo ha logrado ser más rica que Ucrania pero no gran cosa y eso dejándose 2M de habitantes (Rumanía es parecida) en el camino cuyas remesas son como el 6 o 7% de la economia nacional (eso lo que se contabiliza, generalmente es más porque los emigrados compran casas y van y vienen). La gente se fija en Chequia o Hungría, pero esos ya eran ricos antes de la dictadura qur les cascaron los rusos tras la guerra y están pegados a Alemania (y lo estaban justamente en los últimos años de gran expansión indistrial alemana). No hay capital extranjero para todos y habrá cada vez menos (en cuanto el BCE empiece a tirar del sedal se harán inviables miles de proyectos que ahora están en el papel).



Rumanía y Bulgaria han crecido y están creciendo una barbaridad desde que se unieron a la UE. Vamos son los países que más han crecido de Europa en los últimos 15 años con diferencia. Si lo comparas con LA HORDA que ha DECRECIDO en los últimos 15 años, incluso con el auge del precio de las materias primas, la diferencia es brutal.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Jaajajaja... Qué hijos de puta los italianos, luce como el avión de una gira de algún grupo de los 70, cómo lo consiguen convertir todo en una parodia _di disegno_
> 
> Le quitas lo de Guardia di Finanza y parece que van a bajarse de ahí Black Sabbath



Los italianos y su diseño, de este también tienen alguno en servicio


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Rumanía y Bulgaria han crecido y están creciendo una barbaridad desde que se unieron a la UE. Vamos son los países que más han crecido de Europa en los últimos 15 años con diferencia. Si lo comparas con LA HORDA que ha DECRECIDO en los últimos 15 años, incluso con el auge del precio de las materias primas, la diferencia es brutal.



Llevan un cuarto de siglo y Bulgaria tiene el PIB de Galicia, en 2134 lo mismo llegan al nivel de vida de Galicia. Y eso perdiendo una burrada de población .


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los italianos y su diseño, de este también tienen alguno en servicio



De este querían sacar una versión dron, no sé en qué quedó. Este es más bonito que el ATR


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Kalashnikov PKM




La PKM no tiene el asa que tiene la del vídeo, es más antigua, una PK

edito por si no se entiende: la más antigua es la del vídeo, la PK, la PKM es más moderna
edito 2: pues sí que es una PKM
putos ucranianos que gastan lo más moderno

Le pido perdón por el retraso. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Kalashnikov PKM



Yo no me atrevía entre la PKM y la PKP


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Rumanía y Bulgaria han crecido y están creciendo una barbaridad desde que se unieron a la UE. Vamos son los países que más han crecido de Europa en los últimos 15 años con diferencia. Si lo comparas con LA HORDA que ha DECRECIDO en los últimos 15 años, incluso con el auge del precio de las materias primas, la diferencia es brutal.



rusia ha crecido, pero no ha sabido redistribuir su riqueza

es el paradigma neoliberal a saco

unos se enriquecen a lo bestia y la población recoge migajas si es que le llegan

lo curioso es que los usa tienen también medio desmantelado sus sistema de protección social, tienen una debilidad interna muy preocupante
solo que ellos manejan más pasta todavía y aun no se les nota mucho
pero ahí tienen sus enormes bolsas de pobreza, contaminación e inseguridad

en fin, lo de las clases medias y tal, que se les ha olvidado


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *Llevan un cuarto de siglo* y Bulgaria tiene el PIB de Galicia, en 2134 lo mismo llegan al nivel de vida de Galicia. Y eso perdiendo una burrada de población .



Al ritmo que van en 15 años están como Polonia ahora, que es 1000 veces mejor de como están los países que se alinearon con la HORDA tras el colapso de la URSS (LA HORDA, Bielorrusia y Ucrania)


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los italianos y su diseño, de este también tienen alguno en servicio




Bicho controvertido, aplaudo su audacia, eso sí.

Y sus prestaciones!


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> rusia ha crecido, pero no ha sabido redistribuir su riqueza
> 
> es el paradigma neoliberal a saco
> 
> ...



No, Rusia tenía un PIB de 3 billones de euros hace 16 años y ahora no llega al PIB de España. La HORDA no para de menguar.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No, Rusia tenía un PIB de 3 billones de euros hace 16 años y ahora no llega al PIB de España. La HORDA no para de menguar.




Es el Plan. Así no les piden dinero, van de pobres pero tienen mucho en el colchón.

Ajedrez!


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

Que me ha dicho McEnojo que Rusia no quiere/quería ocupar todo el país...


*Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania*
Mundo » Antigua URSS » Ucrania
_Rusia ha fijado un rumbo para la anexión de Ucrania, la única pregunta es dentro de qué fronteras._

Los siguientes hechos así lo atestiguan.

*1.* Declaración de la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia *, Maria Zakharova* , de que el liderazgo ucraniano *ha perdido su oportunidad de un estado soberano.*

_"La principal oportunidad para la existencia de Ucrania *dentro de sus propias fronteras* , la Ucrania soberana, la Ucrania independiente, *ya la han perdido* ",_ dijo en una sesión informativa el jueves 24 de marzo.
_
"Todas las plataformas se utilizaron para explicar que simplemente no hay otra opción para el estado de Ucrania que tomar las medidas adecuadas en el plan de acción de Minsk. De lo contrario , el *país se vendrá abajo* , lo que estamos viendo ahora",_ dijo Zakharova.


Es decir, hay una declaración de que el país se está desmoronando y que Ucrania ya no estará dentro de sus propias fronteras.


*2.* Esto también se evidencia por la declaración del presidente de Bielorrusia, *Alexander Lukashenko* , hace una semana, de que Kiev *debería sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones si Ucrania no quiere perder la condición de Estado.*

_"Hoy todavía es posible que Ucrania y Rusia lleguen a un acuerdo y que Zelensky firme este acuerdo con Putin. Si Zelensky no está de acuerdo con esto, entonces, créanme, tendrá que firmar un acto de rendición en poco tiempo"_. _Rusia no perderá en esta guerra”_, dijo Lukashenka en una entrevista con el canal de televisión japonés TBS.

Lukashenka filtró información que Zakharova anunció hoy, 24 de marzo.

*3.* Declaración de *Oleg Tsarev* , quien *estuvo en Moscú estos días* así como con unidades avanzadas en la región de Kiev, donde trató de establecer la vida en los territorios liberados. Tengamos en cuenta que esta persona fue llamada en Occidente un posible nuevo presidente de Ucrania y es *partidario de la formación de Novorossiya.*

El jueves 24 de marzo anunció en su canal de Telegram sobre la decisión de Moscú de crear administraciones cívico-militares (CAA) en los territorios ocupados, las cuales asumirán todos los poderes de autoridad. *También instó a decidir qué pasará después con Ucrania*, y cree que "_debemos decir que esta siempre ha sido y será tierra rusa y estamos restaurando la soberanía sobre esta tierra".

"Si decimos esto, quedará claro con qué banderas ir allí, quedará claro qué legislación aplicar, y estará claro para los soldados rusos y los voluntarios rusos por qué morir. Y quedará claro para la OTAN que no le daremos esta tierra a nadie. Y quedará claro para los ucranianos que si llegamos a esta tierra, entonces no la dejaremos”_, dijo Tsarev.

Instó a Moscú *a permitir que los voluntarios participen en esta campaña militar* . Y luego, justo a tiempo, la agencia URA.RU informó que las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar en la región de Chelyabinsk comenzaron a ayudar oficialmente a los voluntarios a partir para luchar en Ucrania. Por lo tanto, podemos concluir que Tsarev está haciendo pasar decisiones ya tomadas al margen como sus propuestas.

*4.* Insiders de los canales ucranianos de Telegram escriben sobre el ultimátum del Kremlin a Ucrania, que no cumplió, por lo que_ "perderá el sur".

"Nos dieron tiempo para pensar, y si continuamos alargando las negociaciones, los términos del tratado de paz cambiarán. En particular, nos dijeron que perderíamos el sur y Kharkiv, y que Kiev estaría completamente rodeada. Es por eso que Zelensky dijo esto, pero por el momento la condición principal sigue siendo el reconocimiento de la LDNR y Crimea, el estado neutral del país y la desmilitarización completa de Ucrania "_, dijo el canal Resident Telegram.

Datos objetivos sugieren que *los territorios liberados de los nazis deben ser anexados para evitar una recaída en el renacimiento del fascismo*. Ucrania no es independiente, es un protectorado de EEUU, Gran Bretaña y la UE, y no abandonarán sus planes de repetir la experiencia de crear un proyecto antirruso yendo desde el otro lado. Es imposible que los soldados rusos mueran en vano.

*¿En qué fronteras se reunirá Rusia con Ucrania?*

El politólogo bielorruso *Aleksey Dzermant* ve el futuro de Ucrania de esta manera.


DPR y LPR dentro de los límites de las regiones como estados independientes *con una perspectiva a corto plazo de convertirse en parte de Rusia.*
Novorossia desde *Besarabia hasta las fronteras de la LDNR* como un estado independiente *con una perspectiva a mediano plazo de convertirse en parte de Rusia o como parte de la Ucrania federal*, aliada de Rusia y Bielorrusia.
*La Ucrania federal, aliada de Rusia y Bielorrusia, es toda la parte central del país con capital en Kiev* , con al máximo la parte occidental, incluyendo Galicia y Transcarpacia.
Si la Ucrania federal no adquiere su máxima extensión en el oeste, entonces el oeste de Ucrania será separado, Volhynia y Podolia quedarán bajo el control conjunto de Rusia y Bielorrusia, y por separado la Galicia histórica neutral y desmilitarizada, escribió el experto en su Telegram . canal.

Читайте больше на Кремль определился, что делать с Украиной. Вопрос только в границах 

...pues menos mal.


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No, Rusia tenía un PIB de 3 billones de euros hace 16 años y ahora no llega al PIB de España. La HORDA no para de menguar.



está mucho mejor que en los 90

pero bueno, es off topic


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aparte de que la UE no es ni remotamente garantía de gran prosperidad. Ahí tienes a Bulgaria que en un cuarto de siglo ha logrado ser más rica que Ucrania pero no gran cosa y eso dejándose 2M de habitantes (Rumanía es parecida) en el camino cuyas remesas son como el 6 o 7% de la economia nacional (eso lo que se contabiliza, generalmente es más porque los emigrados compran casas y van y vienen). La gente se fija en Chequia o Hungría, pero esos ya eran ricos antes de la dictadura qur les cascaron los rusos tras la guerra y están pegados a Alemania (y lo estaban justamente en los últimos años de gran expansión indistrial alemana). No hay capital extranjero para todos y habrá cada vez menos (en cuanto el BCE empiece a tirar del sedal se harán inviables miles de proyectos que ahora están en el papel).



También es que las poblaciones son muy distintas. Soy muy insistente con el tema genético, pero es una realidad. En la misma ex Checoslovaquia, que conozco algo de ella, se ve muy fácil. Según vas de Oeste a Este, el país se eslaviza.

- Bohemia, muy muy germanizada genética y culturalmente. Primer Mundo sin discusión, nos superan en civismo, saber estar, organización, emprendimiento, etc. El aspecto de la gente también es muy germánico y si rastreas en los apellidos, unos cuantos son apellidos alemanes chequizados para pasar desapercibidos, aunque también es común encontrar apellidos como Berger.

- Moravia, la cosa cambia, ya se empiezan a ver rapaos palurdos con chandal rollo gopnik y charovas de las de cigarrillo perenne y niño a rastras. No faltan coches ardidos al lao de un parque con los zevlaks -gopniks checos- bebiendo, los chavales haciendo gimnasia con medio metro de nieve, los vaclavs en camisilla fumando y echándose su staropramen, etc

Si pasas a Eslovaquia la cosa se acentua, fuera de Bratislava es mucho más obvio y acercándote a Kosice o Presov, hay hasta pueblos de gitanos que parecen sacados de Borat

Si te vas al sur, en Hungría se nota más, en Rumanía todavía más y Bulgaria ya bueno, sin comentarios... Tienen rasgos de población de frontera, tribal, leal a sus jefes inmediatos pero sin intención de formar parte de algo más grande. El Socialismo fue más duro en esos dos países, sobre todo Rumanía, porque mientras los alemanes de la RDA eran formales y chivatos cumplidores de las normativas, en Rumanía o Bulgaria el sureslavismo anárquico y conflictivo hacía necesaria la represión constante.


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> en mi pueblo eso lo llamamos pataleta de ahogao



Ya ves. Después de haber arrasado como langostas sus ciudades ahora les va a amedrentar que les tiren cuatro misiles.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> rusia ha crecido, pero no ha sabido redistribuir su riqueza
> 
> es el paradigma neoliberal a saco
> 
> ...




Yo os digo que el ruso de ahora con estudios, edad media, no va a tragar con la desconexión con Occidente y el giro hacia Mongolia, Zimbabwe y demás, y a asumir ser unos leprosos mundiales, no se lo van a perdonar a Putin.

Quitarle del poder? Lo veo imposible.

Pero eso de "prietas las filas", habiendo conocido el Armani y el X5...


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> está mucho mejor que en los 90
> 
> pero bueno, es off topic



Es que en los 90 LA HORDA colapsó. El PIB de LA HORDA era más alto en los 80 de lo que lo es ahora. LA HORDA es el verdadero imperio decadente del planeta, y si son tan inseguros es por algo.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Calibre 50, si uqereis seguir a la cuenta del norteamericano


----------



## Indignado (26 Mar 2022)

Donbass mercenaries. Alone in captivity. Others are demilitarized. The Russian army is trying to replenish regular brigades at the expense of those living in the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.

Resumen = reclutas forzados en Dombas


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Calibre 50, si uqereis seguir a la cuenta del norteamericano




Espera que te contesta un follarrusos:

"eso, con la ropa de abrigo tan güena que llevan los rusos, les rebota y encima le da al ucraniano".


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Espera que te contesta un follarrusos:
> 
> "eso, con la ropa de abrigo tan güena que llevan los rusos, les rebota y encima le da al ucraniano".



Si ya un 7,62 hacia soberanos agujeros, esto te tiene que abrir el 3, 4 y 5 chacra


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si ya un 7,62 hacia soberanos agujeros, esto te tiene que abrir el 3, 4 y 5 chacra



Jajajaja pero todos los chacras y Vicks vapor rub


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están zumbando fuerte a Lviv, parece que el cabronazo quiere la política de la tierra quemada. Y mensajito a la OTAN de nuevo. A kilómetros de Polonia.



Siendo sintomático que la táctica "tierra quemada" la aplica siempre el que se retira, no el que avanza.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Siendo sintomático que la táctica "tierra quemada" la aplica siempre el que se retira, no el que avanza.



La retirada, por cierto, el repliegue anunciado hacia Donbass...va a ser entretenida.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> El ataque a Suleimani benefició a Iran que tenia en ese momento muchos problemas internos con manifestaciones.



Responde al plan delineado por el eje Caracas-Moscow-Teherán-Tegucigalpa. Digamos todo.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Responde al plan delineado por el eje Caracas-Moscow-Teherán-Tegucigalpa. Digamos todo.




Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja Mick, esta gente qué fumará?


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Donbass mercenaries. Alone in captivity. Others are demilitarized. The Russian army is trying to replenish regular brigades at the expense of those living in the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions.
> 
> Resumen = reclutas forzados en Dombas



El de la capucha mal puesta de la derecha, viendo la imagen, se va a tener que hacer las pajas con la izquierda.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, viendo el avance de los drones suicidas y demás ¿No pensáis que dentro de no mucho veremos láseres como armas antidrones operativas?
Sistemas antidrones/misiles que noquean objetivos nada más detectarlos con un haz que va a la velocidad de la luz

Los americanos ya tienen prototipos y los turcos están trabajando en el suyo. Viendo que lo único que está funcionando en esta guerra son los drones, los misiles y las armas antitanques parece una tecnología interesante


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Prisioneros y muertos de las milicias de DPR. Críos con cascos de acero que ya usaron sus abuelos. Carne de cañón de Putler


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## hgkgkgk (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este chico ha tenido suerte. Sus amiguitos están muertos:



Se ve fugazmente un ukra inclinado sobre lo que parece un ruso herido y luego se oyen disparos de fondo... ¿tiro de gracia?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## hgkgkgk (26 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pro-rusos salen por patas de Crimea. Parece que temen que la contraofensiva ucra llegue hasta allí:



Hoy hubo fuego antiaereo sobre Sevastopol, ¿habrán cogido miedo por eso y se piran?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Que me ha dicho McEnojo que Rusia no quiere/quería ocupar todo el país...
> 
> 
> *Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania*
> ...



Todas esas machadas y sobradas turkmongolas de antes de la guerra están envejeciendo fatal, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que son de hace un mes. Uno lee al Tocomochenko y al politólogo ese repartiéndose Ucrania y augurando que iba a dejar de existir, como iban a ser las fronteras de los nuevos estados y qué gobiernos tendrían y bla bla bla y no deja de ser risible imaginarselos ahora que la cosa va regulera haciendo mutis por el foro como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada. Conquistadores y estrategas que no sabrían ni echar una partida de Risk pensando en la corbata que se pondrían en el desfile de la victoria, no le debe de llegar la camisa al cuello al vejestorio de Minsk en estos momentos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Que me ha dicho McEnojo que Rusia no quiere/quería ocupar todo el país...
> 
> 
> *Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania*
> ...



Blablablablabla

Les han dado por el culo, que se jodan


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Thread by @HelloMrBond on Thread Reader App


@HelloMrBond: March 25 Full update to thread on estimates of #Russia and #Ukraine losses compared to available forces, using RU and UKR claims along with the best available #OSINT observations and estimates Concep...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Responde al plan delineado por el eje Caracas-Moscow-Teherán-Tegucigalpa. Digamos todo.




jajaja Por eso Iran no está ni en Irak ni en Siria ni en Yemen, les han echado. de todas partes

Insisto que no es el hilo de Irán que ya nos reimos bastante de Trump y sus barrabasadas y del ataque a Iran en dos semanas. y que no tenian cojones de secuestrar un petrolero ingles y que Trump iba a arrasarles si les bombardeaban una base.

Cuando toque el tema Iran ya nos volveremos a reir de vosotros, pero ahora toca reirse de Putin, tambien sionista y que estuvo apoyando a Israel en Siria.

Ataque con misiles en Jeddah a la sede del GP de Arabia de F1, a pocos km del circuito


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, claro, Rusia le entrega el gas a cambio de euros. Todo mientras Alemania asiste a Ucrania. O sea Rusia está de rodillas, ni siquiera puede hacerle un embargo energético, cosa que Occidente está meditando.
> 
> "Hezpañol"
> 
> ¿Es así?



Ein?? Interpretas la realidad como te sale de los huevos.

Esa situación que ''describes'' a tu modo, muestra que Alemania está cogida de los cojones haga lo que haga. Por una parte depende del gas ruso y por otra tiene que hacer el teatrillo proOtan, mientras le sigue dando miles de millones a Rusia.

En euros sí, hasta que los contratos se tengan que renovar (sic). Ahí veremos si Alemania (e Italia, Holanda, nórdicos etc) tiene cojones de desconectarse de verdad del gas ruso. Nos vamos a reír mucho. Mi apuesta es que seguirán comprando gas ruso pero en rublos porque no les queda otra, es imposible que en un año sustituyan ese 60% de su demanda con gas americano o qatarí.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ein?? Interpretas la realidad como te sales de los huevos.



Jajajaja.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues menos mal que no están ofreciendo resistencia si la llegan a ofrecer se plantan en Moscú



A cuatro granjeros en matorrales con un javelin, es muy generoso llamarles ''resistencia''. Insurgencia sería el término más adecuado. Y no, no te creas la propaganda otan, el objetivo de los rusos es eliminar objetivos militares, no matar a civiles armados.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Mar 2022)

una guerra se hace con hombres, y hombres con cojones a ser posible, esto gana una guerra


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Por cierto, viendo el avance de los drones suicidas y demás ¿No pensáis que dentro de no mucho veremos láseres como armas antidrones operativas?
> Sistemas antidrones/misiles que noquean objetivos nada más detectarlos con un haz que va a la velocidad de la luz
> 
> Los americanos ya tienen prototipos y los turcos están trabajando en el suyo. Viendo que lo único que está funcionando en esta guerra son los drones, los misiles y las armas antitanques parece una tecnología interesante




No te creas que esta guerra está mostrando avances en tecnología bélica..más bien al revés, Rusia ha quedado retratada como alguien sumamente atrasado para lo que se esperaba de ella.

Y Ucrania, pues partía de sistemas igual o más viejos, y de un material obviamente mucho más escaso.

Pero de Rusia se esperaba muchísimo más en Guerra Electrónica, drones, uso de munición guiada por aviación, antiaéreos, etc etc.

El uso de los drones ha sido prácticamente anecdótico en esta guerra para la importancia que tienen hoy día.

En cuanto a las armas de infantería para llevar en el hombro, estaba haciendo un trabajo excelente y fueron una elección magnífica por parte de la OTAN para ayudaros ucranianos a defenderse pero que tampoco se nos vea el plumero...

El láser, aún le queda, tiene sus handicaps...


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No te creas que está guerra está mostrando avances en tecnología bélica..más bien al revés, Rusia ha quedado retratada como alguien sumamente atrasado para lo que se esperaba de ella.
> 
> Y Ucrania, pues partía de sistemas igual o más viejos.
> 
> ...



Yo no hablo por LA HORDA, en esta guerra se ha visto la doctrina militar de la OTAN a lo grande, y los drones ucraninos están masacrando a LA HORDA para los pocos drones que tienen. De todas formas el uso de láseres como armamento defensivo me parece un arma interesante


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No te creas que está guerra está mostrando avances en tecnología bélica..más bien al revés, Rusia ha quedado retratada como alguien sumamente atrasado para lo que se esperaba de ella.
> 
> Y Ucrania, pues partía de sistemas igual o más viejos.
> 
> ...



Basicamente la OTAN ha demostrado que con armas ligeras ha reventado al ejercito acorazado ruso. Yo si fuera ruso estaria acojonado de una guerra contra la NATO


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo no hablo por LA HORDA, en esta guerra se ha visto la doctrina militar de la OTAN a lo grande, y los drones ucraninos están masacrando a LA HORDA para los pocos drones que tienen. De todas formas el uso de láseres como armamento defensivo me parece un arma interesante




Pass esos drones tampoco son la repolla, son superPaco, pero es que los rusos son unos putos patanes dejando que vuelen.

El láser consume mucha energía y no siempre funciona si el escenario no es el ideal.

Para los hipersonicos tan cacareados estarían bien, qué duda cabe, como contra cualquier cosa que se acerque.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Basicamente la OTAN ha demostrado que con armas ligeras ha reventado al ejercito acorazado ruso. Yo si fuera ruso estaria acojonado de una guerra contra la NATO




Son para repeler, con eso no ganas un conflicto contra un país de cienes de millones de turcochinos...


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo no hablo por LA HORDA, en esta guerra se ha visto la doctrina militar de la OTAN a lo grande, y los drones ucraninos están masacrando a LA HORDA para los pocos drones que tienen. De todas formas el uso de láseres como armamento defensivo me parece un arma interesante



Creo que ya puse este enlace páginas atrás pero lo rescato para aplaudir la inventiva ucraniana.









Ukrainian Forces Showed Their RKG-1600 Drone-dropped Munition Attacks on Russian Armored Vehicle


Ukrainian forces showed unmanned aerial vehicle attacks on a Russian armored vehicle recently, with expected results. Probably they were using ...




militaryleak.com


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Son para repeler, con eso no ganas un conflicto contra un país de cienes de millones de turcochinos...



Yo creo que si lo ganas, en Afganistan lo ganaron, al final, vas matando soldados rusos hasta que estos estan hasta al polla y en vez de ir contra un enemigo invisible, le dicen a Putin que vaya el a luchar, sin poner un pie en Rusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Son para repeler, con eso no ganas un conflicto contra un país de cienes de millones de turcochinos...



Bueno. Para comparar .el número de salidas aéreas rusas fueron 70 el primer día de invasion..
La usaf desplegó 300 la primera noche de 2003..


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Yo básicamente y pese a que tenía claro que no iban a destrozar Ucrania, pensé que con ese chollo de orografía, la Aviación rusa iba a dominar a placer desde el primer día y a cazar a los ucranianos como a conejos, aparte de en la primera semana eliminar todos sus sistemas claves...


----------



## Polietileno (26 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A cuatro granjeros en matorrales con un javelin, es muy generoso llamarles ''resistencia''. Insurgencia sería el término más adecuado. Y no, no te creas la propaganda otan, el objetivo de los rusos es eliminar objetivos militares, no matar a civiles armados.



Si rusia no ocupa el territorio o establece un bloqueo aéreo Ucrania será rearmada con mejor material y además con militares curtidos ya en la guerra.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Si rusia no ocupa el territorio o establece un bloqueo aéreo Ucrania será rearmada con mejor material y además con militares curtidos ya en la guerra.



El material occidental lleva entrando desde el principio, y los rusos han seguido avanzando hasta donde han querido. Militares curtidos? Como no sean mercenarios extranjeros (sin mando militar y que no están ahí por patriotismo), a los ukros les debe de quedar bastante poca tropa militar (sin contar civiles en la reserva). Fíjate que casi no están realizando contraofensivas de ningún tipo contra posiciones rusas. Eso es que están bastante mermados en todos los órdenes.

Rusia no necesita ocupar toda ucrania para desmilitarizarles. Basta con ataques quirúrgicos progresivos. Y el tema de meter tropa extranjera cuidado, porque ya vimos como acabó la base esa de Lviv, que al parecer estaba llena de voluntarios extranjeros.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Yo creo que si lo ganas, en Afganistan lo ganaron, al final, vas matando soldados rusos hasta que estos estan hasta al polla y en vez de ir contra un enemigo invisible, le dicen a Putin que vaya el a luchar, sin poner un pie en Rusia




Eso ya depende de lo cabezón que sea el del Kremlin.

Se le ha suministrado eso porque a día de hoy se considera defensivo.

Está haciendo una carnicería interesantísima.

En otro conflicto los blindados seguirán siendo válidos, no creo que ningún país invadido vaya a disfrutar de tan generoso número de antitanques, lol.

Pero no te ganan una guerra.

Rusia tampoco va con todo, y esa es la trampa desde el primer día: si va con todo pierde toda supuesta legitimidad, y si no lo emplea, le pasa lo que le ha pasado.

Lo que es fantástico es que todo este armamento se cuela todas las noches por nuestra ruta Ho-Chi-Minh y puede ir en mochilas sin que los rusos puedan hacer nada ni verlo.

Es más que obvio que a base de misilazos va muriendo más rusos y se están rajando.

Pero cuando empezaron esto se conformaban al menos con cargarse el batallón Azov y a coger el Donbass, y eso, amigos...me temo que va a pasar.

Por mi parte me conformo con que está operación especial le cueste unas cuantas decenas de miles de chavales muertos y una bajada del PIB severisima de aquí a una década, añadida al status de apestado mundial.

Siendo sinceros no podemos hacer mucho más.

Quizás con eso consigamos que el siguiente subnormal que haya en la plaza roja desista de más aventuras por el vecindario.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso ya depende de lo cabezón que sea el del Kremlin.
> 
> Se le ha suministrado eso porque a día de hoy se considera defensivo.
> 
> ...



+ Sanciones. USA no va a dejar caer Ucrania, entre otras cosas porque es un escudo de la ostia contra Rusia, cuanto mas dure esta guerra, mejor que mjeor


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> + Sanciones. USA no va a dejar caer Ucrania, entre otras cosas porque es un escudo de la ostia contra Rusia, cuanto mas dure esta guerra, mejor que mjeor




Sí, pero no se van a ir del Donbass.

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo suyo sería seguir desangrándolos ad aeternum tipo Afganistán, para que les sirva de lección.

Tranqui que las sanciones y la desconexion energética están aseguradas.


Ganarán la guerra, pero la paz ya la han perdido...


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto Azerbayán calentando el caldero...


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno. Para comparar .el número de salidas aéreas rusas fueron 70 el primer día de invasion..
> La usaf desplegó 300 la primera noche de 2003..




Es inconcebible, más siendo un país vecino. 

Su doctrina.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Mientras tanto Azerbayán calentando el caldero...



Pues otra confirmación bastante clara de que realmente Rusia está en problemas.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llevan un cuarto de siglo y Bulgaria tiene el PIB de Galicia, en 2134 lo mismo llegan al nivel de vida de Galicia. Y eso perdiendo una burrada de población .




Rumania y Bulgaria se han comido toda la Europa en crisis
Entraron en 2007


Encima han tenidonque competir con 10 paises que entraron en 2004. Competir en fondos de cohesion o fabricas


Aun asi el sueldo medio en Rumania son 900 euros
En Rusia 500


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

Pib per capita rumano en azul




Ahi se ve el hostion ruso con las mini sanciones de 2014. Imaginar las de ahora vistas en 5 años

Rusia era mas rica en 1990

En 2022 antes de las sanciones ya esta por debajo

Y con dos factores

1. Rumania no tiene recursos de materias primas
2. A ese pib per capita hay que sumar como se reparte. Moscú la ciudad de los oligarcas multimillonarios


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Mar 2022)

__





TV ESTATAL RUSA: de anunciar la captura de Kiev en FEBRERO, a una buena recogida de cable en MARZO... el antes y el después. La hemeroteca no perdona.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## wingardian leviosa (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Mientras tanto Azerbayán calentando el caldero...



Por una parte me alegra que le crezcan los enanos. Pero por otra me acojona un poco que empiecen a tener tantos frentes abiertos y a Putin no le quede más salida que soltar un nuke de aviso.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pib per capita rumano en azul
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001174
> 
> ...



La HORDA es la puta nada, solo gentuza con síndrome alcohólico fetal que solo entiende las HOSTIAS


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> rusia ha crecido, pero no ha sabido redistribuir su riqueza
> 
> es el paradigma neoliberal a saco
> 
> unos se enriquecen a lo bestia y la población recoge migajas si es que le llegan



No, eso es lo que ocurre en las autarquías u oligarquías, que es en lo que derivan todos los experimentos socialistas. Al quitarle libertades al individuo para dárselas al Estado se generan élites extractivas políticas y empresariales afines.

El liberalismo es lo contrario, el Estado es pequeño y tiene más difícil montar la estructura extractiva corrupta.

Mira la lista de los países más liberales del mundo y verás que es donde mayor reparto de la riqueza hay y por tanto nivel de desarrollo humano. Esto no es una opinión, ni ideología. Son matemáticas y datos.


----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es. El plan que tienen es claro. Deportar a la población de la zona y repoblar con escoria rusa. Espero que esto no se deje pasar. Hay que hacer un bloqueo total y global a toda importación y exportacion rusa, ni un barco, tren o camión que les suministre nada ni que salga de allí.



Pues el resultado será en una limpieza étnica de Rusos en los países que comparte frontera comenzando en Ucrania, luego los países bálticos, Georgia y terminando en los países centroasiáticos que formaron parte de la URSS. Esto será peor que la limpieza de alemanes de Europa del este luego de la SGII.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Mientras tanto Azerbayán calentando el caldero...



El cinismo de Rusia es legendario.


----------



## Pat (26 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El ejercito ucraniano embosca a blindados rusos. Y recuperan una localidad



Esto es a 30 Km del Frontera Ucrania/ Ruso supuestamente en territorio conquistado por Rusia.… parece que no hay ninguna línea de abastamiento Ruso seguro.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EL objetivo estaba claro desde el día uno, invadir el país, ocuparlo, partirlo en trozos para anexionarse una parte y en el proceso deponer al poder local, pasándose absolutamente todo por el forro de sus huevos.
A día de ho no han cumplido sus objetivos, pero aún algunos "hooligans" se empeñan en enmierdar con que eso no era lo que querían, que todo es parte del plan etc.
A la fábula de la zorra y las uvas va a haber que cambiarle objeto y protagonista. Es lo que hay.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues el resultado será en una limpieza étnica de Rusos en los países que comparte frontera comenzando en Ucrania, luego los países bálticos, Georgia y terminando en los países centroasiáticos que formaron parte de la URSS. Esto será peor que la limpieza de alemanes de Europa del este luego de la SGII.



Sí, desde luego se puede poner fea la cosa


----------



## Fiallo (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sí, desde luego se puede poner fea la cosa



El rencor contra los rusos étnicos esta creciendo en dichos países cuando los ruskies van de chulos con eso de "desnazificar".


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Esto es a 30 Km del Frontera Ucrania/ Ruso supuestamente en territorio conquistado por Rusia.… parece que no hay ninguna línea de abastamiento Ruso seguro.



Ese extraño saliente que se ve a la izquierda no es más que la carretera T19-09, que los rusos han ído siguiendo hasta ser parados en seco frente a Lebedyn, el primer pueblo importante que se han encontrado.







Todo indica que pese al color, lo único que controla ese grupo de combate es la carretera y que más allá de los arcenes el peligro para ellos es más que real.
Sumy no ha podido ser tomada, como las demás ciudades importantes, y en el momento en que los defensores cojan algo de fuelle y corten la carretera H12, toda esa gente serán historia, porque sin suministros y sin poder fugarse al este para buscar líneas propias duran dos días.


----------



## duncan (26 Mar 2022)

Interesante análisis (tampoco soporto su forma de locución):


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay constancia de la destrucción/captura de alguno de estos 2 vehículos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No los han mandado por "Razones comerciales" si los mandan obviamente revientan en pedazos y se les cae el negocio

Esto no es un asunto de equipamiento el ejercito Sirio con equipo mucho mas malo le gano a los Turcos en el 2020, los Sirios de "Bueno" solo tenían un pequeño puñado de T-90 y T-72B3 los cuales aquí han sido abandonado intactos por tripulaciones inexpertas aterradas o reventados en pedazos. 

Es capital humano y liderazgo militar y político en todas las dictaduras de mierda nadie le quiere dar malas noticias al dictador de mierda mucho menos a un dictador de mierda criminal mafioso corrupto como Putler al cual todos los suyos le tienen terror es debido a esto que el ejercito del dictador esta compuesto de Eunucos incompetentes el dictador no puede tener generales competentes porque le derrocan, obviamente le dijeron a Putler lo que quería escuchar esto es cuestión de 24 horas igual que Crimea los Ucranianos se dispersaran no pelearan.

Esta ahora en un escenario que no predijo y tiene que hacer la guerra cuando no saben hacer la guerra el ejercito de Putler en Siria no peleo nada solo la fuerza aérea y los follacabras no tenían MANPADs ni nada con que lidiar con los ataques aéreos rusos así es muy fácil....................


----------



## Pat (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Por qué no puede perder un poco (muy poco) Putinia?
> Al fin y al cabo, con lo grande que es ya, es mucho menos para ella.
> 
> Donbass y Crimea son territorios ucranianos.
> ...




Oh, a mi me encanta los Ucranios, no aceptaron rendirse y usaron las defensas que creo Stalin contra los propios rusos…

La ayuda del UK, USA y Canadá esta permitiendo a Ucrania defenderse y contraatacar; pero últimamente el objetivo es una paz, hay dos opciones, una guerra que puede durar años o un paz imperfecto donde Ucrania perderá Crimea y Dumbas tendra un estatus especial.

Alemania y Francia intenteran obligar Ucrania a aceptar un “Paz Imperfecta” y en contrapartida Ucrania entera en el EU y Alemania hará lo que sabe hacer, pagar para reconstruir Ucrania…. En 10 años el nivel de vida en Ucrania será dos a 3 veces mejor que la vida en Crimea y Dombas …. En un momento propicio Dombas y quizás Crimea decidera que quieren ser Ucrania y ser ricos.



Putin ya ha perdido todo y es insalvable, ahora toca ver el futuro, por esto para ganar Ucrania debe sobre pesar perder un poco hoy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es inconcebible, más siendo un país vecino.
> 
> Su doctrina.



y lafuerza aerea ucraniana sigue despegando todas las noches


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y lafuerza aerea ucraniana sigue despegando todas las noches




Menos de lo que quisieran, es muy complicado, pero aun así, son PUTOS HÉROES.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> EL objetivo estaba claro desde el día uno, invadir el país, ocuparlo, partirlo en trozos para anexionarse una parte y en el proceso deponer al poder local, pasándose absolutamente todo por el forro de sus huevos.
> A día de ho no han cumplido sus objetivos, pero aún algunos "hooligans" se empeñan en enmierdar con que eso no era lo que querían, que todo es parte del plan etc.
> A la fábula de la zorra y las uvas va a haber que cambiarle objeto y protagonista. Es lo que hay.



Lo peor es que defienden que los HORDIANOS hicieron una FINTA con sus tropas de élite para confundir a los ucranianos. Es gente fanática que si no fueran fans de Putin estarían en una secta








LA HORDA STATE OF MIND


Era el año 2016 y Juan era un chico normal de 24 años en una ciudad de provincias de España. Juan siempre fue un chico bajito, algo rechoncho, poco ágil, malo en todo lo que intentaba y con pocos amigos. Juan estudió una carrera de letras con pocas salidas, y además con unas notas muy mediocres...




www.burbuja.info




No estás hablando con gente seria, estás hablando con personajes que siguen la política como una serie de NETFLIX y quieren que su protagonista acabe ganando.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (26 Mar 2022)

Se palpa la profesionalidad entre las tropas chechenas de Putin mientras hacen como que le disparan a algo. El primero parece que va hasta borracho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se palpa la profesionalidad entre las tropas chechenas de Putin mientras hacen como que le disparan a algo. El primero parece que va hasta borracho



como dijo el sargento de hierro...cuando malgastes la municion mariconetti el enemigo te dejara como un colador


----------



## lowfour (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se palpa la profesionalidad entre las tropas chechenas de Putin mientras hacen como que le disparan a algo. El primero parece que va hasta borracho



Tu has visto a algún guerrillero muslim (salvo snipers de Siria y tal) apuntar con precisión y a cubierto contra un objetivo? No hombre, lo suyo es disparar a lo loco desde la cintura desde el medio de la calle. Spray and pray. Son suj costumbres. Supongo que querrán encontrarse pronto con las 70 vírgenes bigotudas o algo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un avion ruso derribado



Están sin armas de largo alcance por eso se tienen que acercar mas, Israel por ejemplo en Siria nunca se acerca al espacio aéreo Sirio como tal lanzan sus misiles desde espacio aéreo Internacional o Israelí de esa manera no exponen a sus aviones o pilotos a los rusos se les acabaron los misiles de largo alcance por eso se están arriesgando a misiles donde están expuestos a ser derribados por los SAMs los rusos han mostrado vídeos donde han destruido SAMs pero se equivocan una y otra vez creyendo que la defensa aérea Ucrania esta destruida o les tienen emboscadas y caen torpemente.




Fígaro dijo:


> Menos de lo que quisieran, es muy complicado, pero aun así, son PUTOS HÉROES.



Creo que la fuerza aérea Ucraniana es mas mito que realidad

La fuerza aérea de hecho es un concepto que puede comenzar a estar ya militarmente desfasado osea la de combate los drones han causado muchas mas bajas calcinado lata rusa que las fuerzas aéreas, los drones son posiblemente la guerra de hoy y del futuro 




Covaleda dijo:


> Ese extraño saliente que se ve a la izquierda no es más que la carretera T19-09, que los rusos han ído siguiendo hasta ser parados en seco frente a Lebedyn, el primer pueblo importante que se han encontrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese saliente se llama:

*Tirosky al Patosky*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Están sin armas de largo alcance por eso se tienen que acercar mas, Israel por ejemplo en Siria nunca se acerca al espacio aéreo Sirio como tal lanzan sus misiles desde espacio aéreo Internacional o Israelí de esa manera no exponen a sus aviones o pilotos a los rusos se les acabaron los misiles de largo alcance por eso se están arriesgando a misiles donde están expuestos a ser derribados por los SAMs los rusos han mostrado vídeos donde han destruido SAMs pero se equivocan una y otra vez creyendo que la defensa aérea Ucrania esta destruida o les tienen emboscadas y caen torpemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la fuerza aerea ucra sigue volando..basicamente todas las noches tratan de atraer a los su 34 rusos a la zona donde recolocan los s 300 y buks.. cada noche


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Están sin armas de largo alcance por eso se tienen que acercar mas, Israel por ejemplo en Siria nunca se acerca al espacio aéreo Sirio como tal lanzan sus misiles desde espacio aéreo Internacional o Israelí de esa manera no exponen a sus aviones o pilotos a los rusos se les acabaron los misiles de largo alcance por eso se están arriesgando a misiles donde están expuestos a ser derribados por los SAMs los rusos han mostrado vídeos donde han destruido SAMs pero se equivocan una y otra vez creyendo que la defensa aérea Ucrania esta destruida o les tienen emboscadas y caen torpemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aviones tripulados siguen teniendo vigencia, esta guerra es de coña, Ucrania lo tiene casi imposible para volar y Rusia es penosa.

Cualquier país "normal" con aeródromos operativos estaría sin parar dando cera, al menos con munición guiada.

Tened en cuenta también que según los rusos despegan, la OTAN informa a Ucrania..

Esta Guerra es superPaca.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se palpa la profesionalidad entre las tropas chechenas de Putin mientras hacen como que le disparan a algo. El primero parece que va hasta borracho



A lo largo de todo este sarao la división de follacabras de la horda no ha dejado de cubrirse de gloria ni un minuto. Otra patraña de la propaganda mongola que se cae.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la fuerza aerea ucra sigue volando..basicamente todas las noches tratan de atraer a los su 34 rusos a la zona donde recolocan los s 300 y buks.. cada noche




En condiciones más que límite vuelan...y operando desde sitios inenarrables.

Es inconcebible que Rusia no los haya destruido al 100% la primera semana, inconcebible.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la fuerza aerea ucra sigue volando..basicamente todas las noches tratan de atraer a los su 34 rusos a la zona donde recolocan los s 300 y buks.. cada noche



Lo que si es cierto es que el tan cacareado Su-27 ruso Ucraniano que voló a Rumanía no deserto aterrizo en Rumanía porque las bases estaban siendo bombardeadas en ese momento y luego regreso nunca hubo deserción Ucraniano alguno pero la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda estaba desatada histérica neurótica máximo nivel de idiotismo

No se puede hacer nada cuando la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda odiadora de España / Europa esta en máximo estado de éxtasis solo hay que esperar que el tiempo le de a uno la razón.


----------



## asakopako (26 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Dumbas



¿Por qué llevas tantos años pretendiendo ser inglés? Eso no es un error tipográfico.


----------



## Trovador (26 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ese saliente se llama:
> 
> *Tirosky al Patosky*




_Nuestros cazadores nocturnos de carne rusa se ponen a trabajar._


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En condiciones más que límite vuelan...y operando desde sitios inenarrables.
> 
> Es inconcebible que Rusia no los haya destruido al 100% la primera semana, inconcebible.



bueno tiene los AWACS de la otan al borde de la frontera polaca...y desde ahi pueden captar todo el espacio aereo de ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> A lo largo de todo este sarao la división de follacabras de la horda no ha dejado de cubrirse de gloria ni un minuto. Otra patraña de la propaganda mongola que se cae.



teniendo un blindado con una ametralladora al lado..para que exponerse?


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2022)

_Rusia está profanando los monumentos de guerra finlandeses después de que la presión pública lo condujera, ¿y no debería importarme una mierda que un soldado ucraniano nombre a la madre de un soldado ruso muerto?_


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.



Todo va según el plan . Me reiría si este tarado y la horda turcoasiática con síndrome alcohólico fetal no estuviera provocando la muerte de miles y miles de inocentes y jodiendo la vida a millones


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se palpa la profesionalidad entre las tropas chechenas de Putin mientras hacen como que le disparan a algo. El primero parece que va hasta borracho



Los follacabras al final son unos listazos. No han hecho ni el huevo y entre 4 gastan más balas que un batallón.

Llevan 3 semanas tocándose los cojones y gritando allahu akbar, no han visto a un ucraniano a menos de 50 Km. Le están saliendo por un pico a Putin estos jetas


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> ¿Por qué llevas tantos años pretendiendo ser inglés? Eso no es un error tipográfico.




parece un "pun", un juego de palabras, puede que sí que lo sea

SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.



Ha perdido completamente la cabeza, los van a masacrar. No me puedo creer que el ruso sea tan jodidamente sumiso de mandar a su hijo a una picadora de carne sin sentido. Si no despiertan con esto está claro que como pueblo merecen desaparecer de la faz de la Tierra


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los follacabras al final son unos listazos. No han hecho ni el huevo y entre 4 gastan más balas que un batallón.
> 
> Llevan 3 semanas tocándose los cojones y gritando allahu akbar, no han visto a un ucraniano a menos de 50 Km. Le están saliendo por un pico a Putin estos jetas





Son como ese personaje de Futurama que iba de macho men y luego era un inutil cobarde


----------



## JAGGER (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.



La locura es total.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Son como ese personaje de Futurama que iba de macho men y luego era un inutil cobarde



Tal cual


----------



## kenny220 (26 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.



y si no acude nadie?


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que la sociedad rusa aun no esta al tanto de las bajas actuales, supongo que con el tiempo se tiene que hacer insoportable. No me gustaria estar en el pellejo de Putin, viendo que por un lado la ineptitud de su ejercito, por otro lado la debacle economica y que en donde se ha metido no tiene una salida


----------



## lowfour (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo creo que la sociedad rusa aun no esta al tanto de las bajas actuales, supongo que con el tiempo se tiene que hacer insoportable. No me gustaria estar en el pellejo de Putin, viendo que por un lado la ineptitud de su ejercito, por otro lado la debacle economica y que en donde se ha metido no tiene una salida



En su cabeza y la de Dugin hay una salida. La nuclear. Lo decían abiertamente hace 6 años.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En su cabeza y la de Dugin hay una salida. La nuclear. Lo decían abiertamente hace 6 años.



Quiero imaginar que habra una cadena intermedia de mando que se niegue a acatar esas ordenes o que incluso algun mando de la cúpula y que este al tanto del desastre le pare los pies a Putin. Es la unica manera


----------



## JAGGER (27 Mar 2022)

Poco falta para que el aparato de propaganda ruso diga que 2+2=5 y estos tarados digan que toda la vida fue 5 y que 4 es un resultado impuesto por la OTAN el NWO y la agenda 2030.


----------



## lowfour (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tu has visto a algún guerrillero muslim (salvo snipers de Siria y tal) apuntar con precisión y a cubierto contra un objetivo? No hombre, lo suyo es disparar a lo loco desde la cintura desde el medio de la calle. Spray and pray. Son suj costumbres. Supongo que querrán encontrarse pronto con las 70 vírgenes bigotudas o algo.



No conocía lo de spray and pray, me parto el ojete


----------



## Pat (27 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> ¿Por qué llevas tantos años pretendiendo ser inglés? Eso no es un error tipográfico.



Nunca he pretendido ser Ingles. Soy Ingles.


----------



## asakopako (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Nunca he pretendido ser Ingles. Soy Ingles.



Y escribes dumbass? Entonces eres un inglés bastante infantil.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tu has visto a algún guerrillero muslim (salvo snipers de Siria y tal) apuntar con precisión y a cubierto contra un objetivo? No hombre, lo suyo es disparar a lo loco desde la cintura desde el medio de la calle. Spray and pray. Son suj costumbres. Supongo que querrán encontrarse pronto con las 70 vírgenes bigotudas o algo.



Hay grupos armados en Siria/Líbano bastante profesionales, como Jaysh al-Izza, las fuerzas especiales de Hezbollah o el Partido Islámico del Turkestán




Trovador dijo:


> Mientras tanto Azerbayán calentando el caldero...



Por lo visto fueron 4 ataques de dron:




La cosa se está calentando bien



Los mapas franchutes son más prorrusos que los que da el propio ministerio de defensa ruso...


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los mapas franchutes son más prorrusos que los que da el propio ministerio de defensa ruso...



Y hasta el mapa franchute es tímido conparado con el ponen aquí los follaputines continuamente que incluye Transnitria


----------



## Pat (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia anuncia movilización para la guerra en Ucrania Ahora los perros-puercos enviarán masivamente a los jóvenes de la corriente de primavera a la muerte. Las "instrucciones" correspondientes ya están caminando en la red.




No creo que puede ser cierto.


Los reservistas Rusos solo pueden ser usados dentro de Rusia no en el extranjero.

Además , si Rusia no quiere ver todos los jóvenes autoexiliarse en el extranjero, Rusia debe bloquear todo salida del país de los jóvenes antes de llamar les a a filas, si no, solo se quedara viejos y enfermos en Rusia.

Además, según Mosco, no es una guerra ni invasión , es una acción especial limitado para liberar a los Ucranios de los Nazis….


----------



## Pat (27 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Y escribes dumbass? Entonces eres un inglés bastante infantil.



nope; no escribio "Dumb Ass" escribio Dumbas en vev de Dombas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Una cantidad mas grande que días anteriores he visto bastantes rusos que se han rendido hoy ¿Sistema de sobornos ?

Los esclavos de Putler fueron perdieron esta localidad cerca de Summy 25 3 22 probablemente ahí son los capturados del vídeo






Como es ya usual toda la lata rusa o quemada o abandonada








Todas las casas del pueblo fueron destruidas o saqueadas por los rateros menuda buenas intenciones de "Liberar" tenían


Mas Dimitrys capturados en la misma zona 




Para la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda todo ej falsoooo tooodoooo ej mentiraaaa  carajo aquí se dejan las ordenadas de google Earth del lugar 50.4811 34.9665 y ubicación exacta de la lata rusa destruida @capitán almeida @arriondas


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Una cantidad mas grande que días anteriores he visto bastantes rusos que se han rendido hoy ¿Sistema de sobornos ?



Me da la impresión de que el mando ruso ha dejado a gente tirada por aquella zona, deben andar sin fuel y munición, y comida lo que roban de las casas. Viendo que no pueden suministrarles y que no van a poder aguantar la contraofensiva ucraniana los han abamdonado o dicho "tirad al Dombas o al frente de Jarkov como podáis"

Eso es ahora mismo una auténtica casa de putas


----------



## favelados (27 Mar 2022)

Dimitri y Guennadi descargando un camión con minas antitanque...


----------



## Casino (27 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Dimitri y Guennadi descargando un camión con minas antitanque...




saben que como son minas rusas de diseño soviético ninguna va a explotar




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Dimitri y Guennadi descargando un camión con minas antitanque...



Que pánico daría trabajar con semejante "Personal" con tan escasa valoración de sus propias vidas   las minas pueden ser para minar los caminos a Mariupol y evitar que se pueda organizar algún rescate de los cercados


----------



## Trovador (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Últimamente todo lo que se ve son niños con casco de acero de la IIGM


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No creo que puede ser cierto.
> 
> 
> Los reservistas Rusos solo pueden ser usados dentro de Rusia no en el extranjero.
> ...











Putin busca soldados en todos los rincones de Rusia para reponer sus bajas


Nikolai Efimov, Sergey Lobachev, Allaudin Babaev, Andrey Mordvich... Una voz neutra, funcionarial, lee los nombres de los soldados rusos muertos y prisioneros hasta la fecha desde...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Mar 2022)

qué? ya recuperamos briansk y Mariupol ratillas otánicas?


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> qué? ya recuperamos briansk y Mariupol ratillas otánicas?


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Más rusos capturados. Está claro que el frente norte se descompone. Es un desastre para los rusos. Derrota ENORME:


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Más


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



¿Esos cascos que llevan los soldados rusos de que años son? ¿No deberían llevar estos?







Porque parecen este:


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más rusos capturados. Está claro que el frente norte se descompone. Es un desastre para los rusos. Derrota ENORME:



Y lo del tiro en la rodilla sano?


----------



## terro6666 (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El material occidental lleva entrando desde el principio, y los rusos han seguido avanzando hasta donde han querido. Militares curtidos? Como no sean mercenarios extranjeros (sin mando militar y que no están ahí por patriotismo), a los ukros les debe de quedar bastante poca tropa militar (sin contar civiles en la reserva). Fíjate que casi no están realizando contraofensivas de ningún tipo contra posiciones rusas. Eso es que están bastante mermados en todos los órdenes.
> 
> Rusia no necesita ocupar toda ucrania para desmilitarizarles. Basta con ataques quirúrgicos progresivos. Y el tema de meter tropa extranjera cuidado, porque ya vimos como acabó la base esa de Lviv, que al parecer estaba llena de voluntarios extranjeros.



Joder , no te cansas de hacer el ridi, si ya se están retirando de Kiev, y dan por hecho que solo vana poder cumplir un 10% de los objetivos .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



jajajaja los guerrilleros de los memes, pa eso quedasteis piratillas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Esos cascos que llevan los soldados rusos de que años son? ¿No deberían llevar estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de la primera foto son cascos 6B47 son parte de un paquete actualizado de protección balística a los soldados pero no hay suficientes y algunas unidades pacodemierda especialmente las "Milicias" del Dombass usan cascos viejos de la época de la URSS SS-68 son llamados por los soldados rusos y ucranianos como "La hoya"

A este Dymitry no le sirvió la hoya.........


Las fuerzas rusas cerca de Kherson se ven aisladas y desorganizadas 






pero lo mas probable es que puedan intentar esta maniobra es lo previsible aunque dudo que tengan la fuerza para ello


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El de la primera foto son cascos 6B47 son parte de un paquete actualizado de protección balística a los soldados pero no hay suficientes y algunas unidades pacodemierda especialmente las "Milicias" del Dombass usan cascos viejos de la época de la URSS SS-68 son llamados por los soldados rusos y ucranianos como "La hoya"
> 
> A este Dymitry no le sirvió la hoya.........
> 
> Las fuerzas rusas cerca de Kherson se ven aisladas y desorganizadas pero lo mas probable es que puedan intentar esta maniobra es lo previsible aunque dudo que tengan la fuerza para ello



Yo siempre que veo a ejércitos a lo Pancho Villa equipados con cascos de hace 50 años me acuerdo de esta escena de Heartbreak Ridge (minuto 1:46):



Año 1987: película norteamericana en la que se hace mofa de un soldado equipado con un casco de hacia 15-20 años.

Año 2022: el ejercito ruso equipa a algunos de sus soldados con cascos de hace 50 años.

Ejercito ruso: una imparable maquina militar que si se lo propone llega a Berlín en 72 horas.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Y lo del tiro en la rodilla sano?



Se puso tontorron


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Esos cascos que llevan los soldados rusos de que años son? ¿No deberían llevar estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son milicianos, Putler los usa como carne de cañon, los arma con armamento y material de vete a saber cuanto tiempo


----------



## Averroes (27 Mar 2022)

No he visto esto mencionado antes. Aunque puede ser algo de poca entidad.

*Ukraine says counterattack northwest of Mariupol recaptures two villages from Russian forces*
From CNN's Paul P. Murphy, Tim Lister and Josh Pennington

A counterattack by Ukrainian forces 63 miles (103 kilometers) northwest of Mariupol has led to the recapture of two villages from Russian forces, according to the Zaporizhzhia regional military administration.
"The Melitopol Territorial Defense Battalion, together with other units of the Zaporizizhia Defense Forces, have successfully liberated the villages of Poltavka and Malynivka east of Huliaipole from the Russian occupiers," the administration said on their Telegram channel Saturday evening.
Sensory satellite data from the NASA's Fire Information for Resource Management System provided additional evidence, and confirmation, that intense fighting took place in the two villages.
The data showed that dozens of explosions took place in the two villages over the last 14 hours.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Hora de medallas, que importantes son, levanta el animo, aunque te falten las piernas


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son milicianos, Putler los usa como carne de cañon, los arma con armamento y material de vete a saber cuanto tiempo



Bueno, pues al menos son milicianos y no el ejercito ruso. Yo es que ya pensaba que eran el ejercito ruso porque después de ver el robo de gallinas, los camiones con las ruedas pinchadas y las flagonetas Z Scooby-Doo, ya me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Y lo del tiro en la rodilla sano?



No haber invadido.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## At4008 (27 Mar 2022)

Armed Forces of Ukraine continue to drive the occupiers out of the Sumy region, liberating the settlements.


----------



## gargamelix (27 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder , no te cansas de hacer el ridi, si ya se están retirando de Kiev, y dan por hecho que solo vana poder cumplir un 10% de los objetivos .



Al comenzar esto se intuía que los objetivos podían estar más allá de Ucrania y por lo que se va sabiendo parece que era así.

Lo que diga el Estado Mayor ruso para mi no tiene ninguna credibilidad, en medio de una guerra no vas a revelar tus verdaderas intenciones. A saber que objetivos tienen realmente ahora. Lo mejor que podía pasar es que a Putin le dieran de su propio té.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Aún con el descuento, es una salvajada.

Queremos más.


----------



## Visrul (27 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> saben que como son minas rusas de diseño soviético ninguna va a explotar
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Creo que a todas las que se ven les faltaba el detonador (donde va la espoleta vamos), lo cual es lógico para el transporte.


----------



## gargamelix (27 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Y lo del tiro en la rodilla sano?



Eso es un problema de mando y disciplina. La tropa está a 1000 por hora porque esos mismos hombres estaban a punto de matarte un rato antes o han matado a compañeros tuyos y si el mando a cargo no pone orden pasa cualquier mierda incluso mucho peor que eso.


----------



## Casino (27 Mar 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Creo que a todas las que se ven les faltaba el detonador (donde va la espoleta vamos), lo cual es lógico para el transporte.





Era un chiste, no tomen literalmente todo lo que digo, la única intención era hacer chanza del material de los invasores.




Saludos y SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Trovador (27 Mar 2022)

¿Otro?


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Me gusta la estrategia de los aliados, descabezar a los altos mandos. Me apuesto un millo a que están vendidos por los propios rusos.


----------



## Trovador (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## hgkgkgk (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre el video de los prisioneros he encontrado esta traducción del mismo en reddit, por añadir un poco de contexto:



> Translation.
> Most of the video the cameram is trying to figure out how they are injured. One guy is asked if his leg is broken, he says yes.
> One guy in the background is heard yelling "You are an officer, why the fuck are you shelling Kharkiv? Killing civilians?" (so it seems like this is an artillery group.)
> Then another guy is yelling "Are there officers?" "Are there officers?"
> ...



Fuente:


----------



## Pinovski (27 Mar 2022)

GRAN JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN: toda la invasión para DEJAR TODO COMO ESTABA ANTES DE LA GUERRA... o PEOR...¿De que le ha servido todo a Putin?


Como bien sabéis, Rusia ha anunciado que se dedicará a concentrarse meramente en el Donbass y a mantener Crimea, y que renuncia al cambio de régimen y la anexión...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> No he visto esto mencionado antes. Aunque puede ser algo de poca entidad.
> 
> *Ukraine says counterattack northwest of Mariupol recaptures two villages from Russian forces*
> From CNN's Paul P. Murphy, Tim Lister and Josh Pennington
> ...



Creo que puede ser aquí
 

Los rusos ya pueden haber perdido sustancial capacidad blindada mecanizada  la evidencia visual de perdida de blindados rusos es muy alta

No descarto que Putler para evitar ser derrotado militarmente en lo convencional decida hacer un gaseo masivo de Mariupol o tirar una nuke el esta dispuesto a seguir osea ya ha perdido demasiada gente aquí.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Oh, a mi me encanta los Ucranios, no aceptaron rendirse y usaron las defensas que creo Stalin contra los propios rusos…
> 
> La ayuda del UK, USA y Canadá esta permitiendo a Ucrania defenderse y contraatacar; pero últimamente el objetivo es una paz, hay dos opciones, una guerra que puede durar años o un paz imperfecto donde Ucrania perderá Crimea y Dumbas tendra un estatus especial.
> 
> ...



Perder Crimea y Dumbass no es ceder un poco. No van a aceptarlo nunca. No tienes idea de la mentalidad suicida de los ucranianos por orgullo en esta guerra. Tendrían que ser conquistados por completo.

Para que lo entiendas, es como si UK tiene que ceder a Francia los Sussex Surrey Hampshire y Kent.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Llevo dias leyendolo en el NecroMancer pero parece que son los refuerzos africanos de putin


----------



## elena francis (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más rusos capturados. Está claro que el frente norte se descompone. Es un desastre para los rusos. Derrota ENORME:



Creo que no hace falta ensañarse con el enemigo vencido. La guerra saca lo peor de la condición humana. Con una sola bala en la cabeza de Putin se acabaría toda esta mierda, de una forma limpia y barata...


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Perder Crimea y Dumbass no es ceder un poco. No van a aceptarlo nunca. No tienes idea de la mentalidad suicida de los ucranianos por orgullo en esta guerra. Tendrían que ser conquistados por completo.
> 
> Para que lo entiendas, es como si UK tiene que ceder a Francia los Sussex Surrey Hampshire y Kent.



Rusia no va a perder Crimea ya tenga que usar armas nucleares.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder Crimea ya tenga que usar armas nucleares.



Ya lo veremos gilipollas maricón rata de mierda


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Creo que puede ser aquí
> 
> 
> Los rusos ya pueden haber perdido sustancial capacidad blindada mecanizada  la evidencia visual de perdida de blindados rusos es muy alta
> ...



Los chechenos mientras, haciendose videos para el tik tok


----------



## elena francis (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Es una puta paliza la que se están llevando.


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya lo veremos gilipollas maricón rata de mierda



Hooligan payaso, soy realista pese a que simpatizo con Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Aparte de lo que mostró @favelados páginas atrás (camión cargado de minas antitanque TM-57), parece que Rusia ha desplegado su nuevo sistema para colocar minas a distancia, el ISDM: Russian ISDM remote mining engineering system to be unveiled at Victory parade in Moscow | June 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army 2020 | Archive News year




Ucrania debe de empezar a tener cuidado con el tema de las minas, porque me da a mí que van a empezar a ser muy habituales. Vi ahora este vídeo de unos ucranianos avanzando detrás de un vehículo para cubrirse pero lo hacen mal. Deberían ir pisando las marcas que deja el vehículo, es la forma de asegurarse de pisar sobre un terreno que está libre de minas, te cubres igual detrás del vehículo haciendo eso y garantizas no pisar una mina. Carreteras como esa por la que andan, son perfectas para enterrar minas, no es como las de asfalto, donde se nota mucho más el que pueda haber una mina plantada:


----------



## elena francis (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hora de medallas, que importantes son, levanta el animo, aunque te falten las piernas



Pobres chavales. En el fondo me dan pena, tan jóvenes y ya lisiados para toda la vida, además del trauma psicológico.
Con el metal de una sola de esas medallas se puede acabar con el problema, se funde y se hace la bala que mate a Putin de un tiro en la cabeza.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Hooligan payaso, soy realista pese a que simpatizo con Ucrania.



Tú simpatizas con la puta de tu madre rata traidora maricón hijo de la gran puta ya estás muerto eres un cadáver puta rata comunista de mierda


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Los vídeos de los chechenos son patéticos, esto son tiros al aire para fines propagandísticos, no es una escena de combate real:




Al principio de este vídeo sale un vídeo de calidad aceptable de un lanzamiento de Stugna-P contra un tanque:


----------



## gargamelix (27 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pobres chavales. En el fondo me dan pena, tan jóvenes y ya lisiados para toda la vida, además del trauma psicológico.
> Con el metal de una sola de esas medallas se puede acabar con el problema, se funde y se hace la bala que mate a Putin de un tiro en la cabeza.



Claro que es una pena, son la carne para los planes de unos miserables que viven en palacios.

Además la mayoría de las veces no tienen ninguna opción. Todo está pensado para que sea así. 

Por ejemplo una situación concreta, los hombres del vídeo que comentamos más atrás. Uno puede pensar, porque no se retiran antes? a veces hay ordenes de mantener una posición donde posiblemente te van a matar o capturar por alguna razón se supone importante. Si te retiras te matan los tuyos en el acto, esto sucede en todas las guerras de toda la puta vida.

En los frentes de batalla, detras de las líneas hay puestos de control por ejemplo en los puentes y ojo si estás escapando del frente o piensan que lo estás haciendo.


----------



## Pinovski (27 Mar 2022)

GRAN JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN: toda la invasión para DEJAR TODO COMO ESTABA ANTES DE LA GUERRA... o PEOR...¿De que le ha servido todo a Putin?


Como bien sabéis, Rusia ha anunciado que se dedicará a concentrarse meramente en el Donbass y a mantener Crimea, y que renuncia al cambio de régimen y la anexión...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Turquía tiene ahora la oportunidad perfecta para abrirle un frente más a Putin, aparte del que parece que le está abriendo a Rusia junto con Azerbaiyán en el Cáucaso:




Los azeríes han empezado con las campañas online de acoso/ciberataques contra entidades/prensa armenia en la zona de Nagorno-Karabakh:


----------



## duncan (27 Mar 2022)

Video interesante:


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Irishmen (27 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta ensañarse con el enemigo vencido. La guerra saca lo peor de la condición humana. Con una sola bala en la cabeza de Putin se acabaría toda esta mierda, de una forma limpia y barata...



Sinceramente si invaden mi pais matan a civiles yo no capturaría prisioneros, a todos se les aplicaría la ejecución sumarísima, menos problemas logísticos de gestión de prisioneros, no saturo ni consumo recursos horspitalarios , y los enemigos ya saben lo que les queda salir corriendo o morir.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aparte de lo que mostró @favelados páginas atrás (camión cargado de minas antitanque TM-57), parece que Rusia ha desplegado su nuevo sistema para colocar minas a distancia, el ISDM: Russian ISDM remote mining engineering system to be unveiled at Victory parade in Moscow | June 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army 2020 | Archive News year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre es que si caminan por detrás de las ruedas se desprotegen de las balas


----------



## ELVR (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vale más la óptica que el resto del arma.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (27 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder Crimea ya tenga que usar armas nucleares.



pongamos que se le dice(cosa nada descabellada) mientraa no devuelves abkhasia, osetia, dombass y crimea te quedas como novo north korea

cuantos años estan diapuestos a tercermundizarse?

tambien parecia impensable en su dia que renunciasen a berlin y mira ahora

la realidad es muy tozuda


----------



## moncton (27 Mar 2022)

Y que paso con los misiles esos que iban a la velocidad de la luz? No eran un game changer? A ver si al final resulta que solo tenian 2 operativos...

Que dice el colega Doritov?


----------



## Indignado (27 Mar 2022)

Destruyen un puente para evitar contrataque , pero tienen tan pocas luces de no ver que también destruyen una linea de suministros (algo que todos sabemos que no van muy sobrados)


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Irishmen dijo:


> Sinceramente si invaden mi pais matan a civiles yo no capturaría prisioneros, a todos se les aplicaría la ejecución sumarísima, menos problemas logísticos de gestión de prisioneros, no saturo ni consumo recursos horspitalarios , y los enemigos ya saben lo que les queda salir corriendo o morir.



Yo los pondría en un campo de concentración junto a la bases aliadas.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que paso con los misiles esos que iban a la velocidad de la luz? No eran un game changer? A ver si al final resulta que solo tenian 2 operativos...
> 
> Que dice el colega Doritov?



Creo que es fake









Surgen dudas sobre el ataque con misiles hipersónicos rusos. – Galaxia Militar


Rusia ha utilizado misiles hipersónicos en su invasión a Ucrania, confirmó el lunes el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> pongamos que se le dice(cosa nada descabellada) mientraa no devuelves abkhasia, osetia, dombass y crimea te quedas como novo north korea
> 
> cuantos años estan diapuestos a tercermundizarse?
> 
> ...



Haría falta que China e India se unan al bloqueo, mientras estos les compren sus mierdas pueden tirar, pobres como ratas, pero como los rusos son subnormales tirarían


----------



## Puertas (27 Mar 2022)

Un millón de soldados, y tienen que reclutar a pardillos.

Me da que tienen un millón de funcionarios afines al régimen, y que se alistaron para no pasar hambre, esperando no tener que luchar nunca. Si se habla de que sólo unos pocos carros son operativos, de efectivos ni hablamos.


----------



## terro6666 (27 Mar 2022)

Irishmen dijo:


> Sinceramente si invaden mi pais matan a civiles yo no capturaría prisioneros, a todos se les aplicaría la ejecución sumarísima, menos problemas logísticos de gestión de prisioneros, no saturo ni consumo recursos horspitalarios , y los enemigos ya saben lo que les queda salir corriendo o morir.



Pues muy mal, ahora devuelves esos soldados a los rusos y les creas un problema más, si los mayas los rusos ya no tienen que gastar recursos con ellos. Es de primero de guerra


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Hombre es que si caminan por detrás de las ruedas se desprotegen de las balas



No es correcto, el vehículo sigue tapándoles prácticamente la totalidad del cuerpo, en caso de oir disparos se ponen a cubierto detrás para mayor protección, sólo con cambiar esa forma de moverse minimizan un montón el riesgo de las minas en carreteras como esas.


----------



## Casino (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No es correcto, el vehículo sigue tapándoles prácticamente la totalidad del cuerpo, en caso de oir disparos se ponen a cubierto detrás para mayor protección, sólo con cambiar esa forma de moverse minimizan un montón el riesgo de las minas en carreteras como esas.




Las minas en esos caminos serían antivehículos, si las pisa un soldado no se activan.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

sabes como queda la mina sobre el terreno?



https://es.topwar.ru/192412-isdm-zemledelie-idet-v-vojska.html



_Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología, ISDM "Agricultura" es un sistema especializado de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple con municiones especiales. El complejo está hecho sobre un chasis con ruedas y es muy móvil. Un lanzador está montado en el chasis base para bloques reemplazables de guías de lanzamiento. Cada bloque lleva 25 misiles. El complejo también incluye un vehículo de transporte-carga diseñado para transportar y reponer bloques.

La "agricultura" utiliza misiles no guiados de 140 mm especialmente diseñados con una ojiva de racimo. El proyectil puede transportar minas de varios tipos, incl. las últimas novedades nacionales en este ámbito. Con la ayuda de tales municiones, la "Agricultura" puede instalar campos de minas antitanque, antipersonal y combinados. El alcance del misil es de al menos 10-15 km.

La lista exacta de minas compatibles con "Agricultura" aún se desconoce. Se informó sobre la posibilidad de utilizar municiones antitanque y antipersonal de varios modelos. Al mismo tiempo, ISDM puede controlar las minas y establecer varios parámetros. En particular, todas las minas cuentan con un autoliquidador con un tiempo de funcionamiento determinado.

El elemento más importante de ISDM es un avanzado sistema digital de control de incendios. Proporciona la recepción de comandos y el cálculo de datos para disparar, y también controla el disparo y la instalación de minas. El MSA le permite configurar campos minados de la forma y tamaño requeridos, diferentes configuraciones, etc. Simultáneamente al despido, se elabora un mapa minero y se traslada a la sede. _



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aparte de lo que mostró @favelados páginas atrás (camión cargado de minas antitanque TM-57), parece que Rusia ha desplegado su nuevo sistema para colocar minas a distancia, el ISDM: Russian ISDM remote mining engineering system to be unveiled at Victory parade in Moscow | June 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army 2020 | Archive News year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Interesante artículo sobre la infiltración de los rusos en agencias/gobiernos occidentales, parece algo muy extendido, sobretodo en países como Austria:









‘Tip of the iceberg’: rise in Russian spying activity alarms European capitals


Intelligence agencies have been slow to respond to the growing scope of covert Kremlin operations overseas




www.ft.com





Edito para añadir, que si no puedes acceder al artículo, utilices esta extensión de navegador: Bypass Paywalls Clean – Consigue esta extensión para Firefox (es)




Casino dijo:


> Las minas en esos caminos serían antivehículos, si las pisa un soldado no se activan.



Muchas minas anti-tanque se activan con tan sólo 80-120kg de peso encima, y si van equipadas de caña, con unos 20-30kg ya se activan, aquí una TM-57 como las que salían en el camión con caña:







El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sabes como queda la mina sobre el terreno?



No, desconozco cómo son las minas de ese sistema nuevo, pero me imagino que sean minas mariposa.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesante de como esta repercutiendo a nivel economico en Rusia y las sanciones, algunas ya venian desde 2014


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Que pánico daría trabajar con semejante "Personal" con tan escasa valoración de sus propias vidas   las minas pueden ser para minar los caminos a Mariupol y evitar que se pueda organizar algún rescate de los cercados



Esto tiene que ser broma fijo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

las de mariposa las estan usando y es otro mas de los actos de terrorismo contra la poblacion civil que estan haciendo





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre la infiltración de los rusos en agencias/gobiernos occidentales, parece algo muy extendido, sobretodo en países como Austria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos han capturado otro dron Eleron 3:




Parece que también habrían capturado un nuevo T-90, junto a 2-3 blindados adicionales:


----------



## bladu (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más rusos capturados. Está claro que el frente norte se descompone. Es un desastre para los rusos. Derrota ENORME:




Joer este video es fuerte, se supone que son prisioneros de guerra. Y les estan metiendo una bala en la pierna, para dejarlos invalidos, y encima lo graban y los suben a internet.....

Que mal cuerto se me ha quedado viendo esto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

el khanato no tiene palabra, lo que diga vale 0, la única verdad siempre es el posibilismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

Up, que esto está muy abajo.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Navidad para un soldado ucraniano mientras desempaqueta un lanzador antitanque AT4 sueco. Más de 5.000 AT4 fueron donados por Suecia a Ucrania en su lucha contra las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

No se que zona es esta, esta nevada, pero la carniceria a los rusos es bestial


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Pues no distingo si es una MG 42 o las MG3 que esta enviando Alemania


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Emboscada a columna rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Soldado ucraniano encontró dinero sirio (libras) mientras inspeccionaba a un soldado ruso capturado. En su mayoría, un soldado ruso que estuvo estacionado en Siria antes de ser enviado a Ucrania.


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

Atención que el camarada Zhukov empieza a hacer un "reconocimiento de errores" en sus predicciones. Ya había notado yo que estos últimos tres días apenas había escrito en su blog: eso es que algo estaba rumiando. La realidad le está empezando a dar unas buenas hostias.

Descojone asegurado porque ya empieza decir cosas totalmente opuestas a lo que decía antes y a matizar otras, aunque en algunas cosas sigue manteniendo las mismas opiniones, por ejemplo que los ucranianos son unos putos inútiles y no se rinden porque son unos subnormales fanáticos.

*Un mes de guerra: observaciones y reflexiones sobre los ejércitos enfrentados

PRIMERA PARTE – el ejército ucraniano

Análisis de la capacidad combativa del ejército ucraniano*

En primer lugar, reconocimiento de errores, ya saben la mitad del trabajo de un analista es hacer predicciones, la otra mitad es explicar por qué no se han cumplido.

Hoy toca explicar por qué esta guerra va a ser más larga y sangrienta de lo esperado, aunque el resultado final será el mismo desde el primer día.

*Mando superior*

El mayor error de la dirección político militar de Rusia es pensar de acuerdo con las máximas de Clausewitz de que «la guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios» y que pueden «imponer su voluntad al adversario» pensando que éste tomará decisiones de acuerdo a un cálculo racional de beneficios y pérdidas.

El error es doble, porque no comprendió la estupidez e irracionalidad del régimen de Kiev ni tampoco valoró en su justa medida que es un títere de USA , un peón sacrificable en el ajedrez geopolítico, sin capacidad de decisión incluso para la más elemental autoconservación.

Por supuesto que, ni yo, ni tampoco el mando ruso, creía que el ejército ucraniano iba a rendirse sin lucha en cuanto entrara el ejército ruso. El mando americano en Washington no lo permitiría. Que Zelensky sea un psicópata narcisista drogadicto dispuesto a sacrificar a miles de ucranianos con tal de aferrarse unas semanas más al poder, como pasó con Poroshenko, se daba por supuesto. Recordemos que como su predecesor, Zelensky es un usurpador que ocupa el poder tras el ritual de unas elecciones amañadas porque el títere anterior estaba quemado. De todas formas, aunque Zelensky y su facción quisieran rendirse, Washington no lo permitiría. Los USA lucharán con Rusia hasta el último ucraniano.

No había duda de que habría guerra. Tampoco esperaba que los generales ucranianos se rindieran o depusieran a Zelensky,. Por supuesto que saben que la guerra está perdida desde el primer día, pero en ocho años se ha purgado el cuerpo de oficiales para que sólo queden adictos al régimen y comprometidos en crímenes de guerra para evitar defecciones. Aparte del omnipresente control y represión que se ejerce mediante las unidades de la Guardia Nacional, «comisarios políticos», el SBU.. etc. Ningún jefe ni oficial puede rendir su unidad, desde brigada a compañía, por miedo a las represalias contra sus familias que son rehenes.

Las únicas rendiciones de oficiales que hemos visto hasta ahora han sido las de comandantes de batallón en la zona de Kiev, hace unos días un mayor, ayer un teniente coronel, que ambos se han rendido con el personal de su puesto de mando y a última hora porque la brigada la que pertenecen ha sido deshecha.

Lo que era previsible es que los generales ucranianos no siguieran ninguna lógica militar y ordenara resistir hasta la aniquilación sin importarles las vidas de sus tropas o si la resistencia tiene algún sentido militar. Se trata de un régimen criminal y ya tuvimos abundancia de ejemplos en 2014-2015 de la destrucción de las bolsas, o el sinsentido absurdo de sacrificar miles de vidas en la guerra de posiciones desde 2015 hasta ayer.

*Moral y mando táctico*

Mi error fue subestimar la voluntad de lucha del ejército ucraniano debido al fanatismo de algunas unidades y al uso generalizado del terror. En lugar de rendirse al por mayor, solo la mitad de ellos se rinden, cuando pueden, y el resto luchan a muerte.

No es que la información disponible fuera mala. Sólo incompleta y un poco desfasada porque es de hace un par de años. Pero esencialmente correcta. Sólo hay que ver los prisioneros. Casi no hay jóvenes, todos son hombres mayores con una media de edad de más de 30 años. Desempleados sin motivación alistados por dinero.

Hay numerosas rendiciones y deserciones, por miles, quizá la mitad de las bajas causadas al enemigo, pero siempre son en pequeños grupos, cuando se rompe la cadena de mando y no queda ya nadie con autoridad para ejercer la coacción.

Lo que he subestimado es el fanatismo de los jóvenes adoctrinados, de los veteranos adictos a la guerra, y por supuesto de los nazis y demás criminales que saben que no habrá clemencia para ellos.

Que los fanáticos disparen a sus compañeros que intentan rendirse es una sorpresa relativa dentro de la brutalidad que supone. Ya se habían dado casos. Lo que sorprende es lo generalizado que es el mantenimiento de la obediencia mediante el terror. Y todavía más sorprendente es el caso de unidades que se quedan en su posición y se dejan copar a propósito para poder rendirse, y que son bombardeadas por su propia artillería, «_por encourager les autres»_



*Instrucción y armamento*

También he subestimado la preparación para la guerra gracias a los instructores y las armas occidentales en este último año. Es verdad que con el material humano disponible, la mitad de los soldados ucranianos no valen para nada y no han aprendido nada. Pero entre los motivados, que son entre la cuarta parte y la mitad, al menos han recibido una buena instrucción en tácticas de infantería, aunque más enfocadas al ataque que a la defensa, con vistas a una ofensiva final contra Donbass, no una guerra defensiva contra Rusia. Sobre el armamento, los lanzacohetes anticarro portátiles ligeros no han estado a la altura de las expectativas, porque no son realmente misiles anticarro, como los que se usaron con profusión en Siria, no son muy eficaces contra el blindaje reactivo de los tanques rusos, y son armas de un sólo uso y un sólo usuario, con esto quiero decir que las probabilidades de supervivencia del que las emplea son bajas.

Al respecto escribí en el foro:

«El NLAW es peor que el Javelin porque no tiene carga tándem. Hemos visto los vídeos y contra el blindaje reactivo ruso no tiene nada que hacer.
El Javelin americano sí que causó problemas a los novorusos en la ruptura en Schastye en Lugansk el primer día de la ofensiva.
Como toda arma, depende de quién la use y en qué circunstancias. Son misiles anticarro «para pobres», no tienen la eficacia de los verdaderos misiles guiados.
Los rusos capturan montones (literalmente) de estas armas de todos los tipos, señal de que no hay mucha gente dispuesta a convertirse en un héroe usándolas.
Si no fuera por la necesidad de entrar en las ciudades y las restricciones rusas al empleo de la artillería y la aviación, serían menos efectivas todavía.
Las pérdidas rusas en tanques y blindados son moderadas. Lo único que han conseguido es que los tripulantes tengan que ser más cuidadosos y hace que los avances sean más lentos. Pero ya está. Molestan pero no son un arma milagrosa. Ni un sustituto para la artillería y los tanques.»

*Conclusiones finales:*

Aunque haya subestimado la capacidad de resistir del ejército ucraniano, debido al terror y la estrategia de encerrarse en las ciudades para usar a los civiles como rehenes y escudos humanos, en lo esencial tenía razón, el ejército ucraniano estaba vencido antes de haber combatido, aparte de la inferioridad de medios contra el ejército ruso y el error estratégico de la concentración de fuerzas desplegadas para una ofensiva contra Donbass, a la que se ha anticipado el ataque preventivo ruso. Pero la causa fundamental va más allá de la parálisis creada por la estocada profunda del ejército ruso, que recuerda a las teorías de J.F.C. Fuller y mal entendida por la propaganda occidental como una «blitzkrieg» fracasada, ni de la incapacidad de movilización y maniobra cuando el contrario tiene supremacía aérea.

La causa fundamental de la derrota ucraniana en 2014 y ahora es que los soldados ucranianos entrenados por la OTAN podrían luchar bien a nivel de unidad pequeña de infantería, pelotón y sección, pero lo que falta como en 2014-2015 es la capacidad de luchar coordinada a nivel de compañía y batallón, y mucho menos las maniobras a gran escala. Simplemente no hay nadie capaz de ejercer el mando por encima del nivel de capitán, para coordinar un ataque más allá de lo que pueden ver, para organizar una preparación de artillería y un ataque combinado de blindados e infantería de diferentes unidades y horarios.

Más aún los beneficios de la instrucción occidental sólo se aplican a unidades de infantería, no de blindados. Ucrania tenía centenares de tanques, pero es incapaz de maniobrar y atacar con más de una docena a la vez. La razón es obvia, como los pilotos de aviones, los tripulantes de blindados consumen recursos para su instrucción, combustible y horas de empleo y desgaste mecánico de las máquinas. Cuesta mucho más formar tripulantes de tanques que soldados de infantería. Los motores y cadenas se gastan en las maniobras, los cañones se desgastan con las prácticas de tiro. Conseguir la preparación de una brigada acorazada para el combate implica un enorme gasto de recursos en maniobras en el polígono.

Ante la falta de dinero y repuestos, los tanques ucranianos han quedado reducidos al papel de piezas de artillería, de búnker móvil. Mientras que gracias a la ayuda rusa, los tripulantes de tanques de Donbass han podido practicar y están mejor instruidos. No parece que sean capaces de ataques a gran escala, pero no sabemos si es porque no pueden, o porque la escasez de tropas y la dispersión en los frentes impide su empleo en gran número. Al menos se observa que actúan bien en su papel de apoyo a la infantería y coordinados con ellos.

Esta incapacidad ucraniana de actuar de forma coordinada ha quedado ampliamente demostrada en la lucha en curso. Incluso en los puntos decisivos, como los combates en Izyum, los contraataques enemigos son fragmentarios. Uno de ellos fue notable porque los ucranianos utilizaron una compañía completa de 15 tanques. Eso es todo.

Al igual que 2014, es una guerra extraña, hay decenas de miles de combatientes involucrados, pero debido a la gran longitud del frente y la dispersión de las fuerzas, la mayoría de los combates son a pequeña escala. Aparte de cuando los ucranianos están rodeados en un pueblo o ciudad como Volnovakha y Mariupol, y luchan bloque por bloque, o llenan una ciudad fortificada como Maryinka o Avdeyeka con miles de tropas para ocupar búnkers y casas, la mayoría de los enfrentamientos sonentre unas pocas docenas de soldados y unos pocos tanques y vehículos blindados.

Incluso la importante batalla de Izyum parece haber involucrado solo unos pocos batallones en ambos bandos. (ver el informe del día 26/03) que pronto publicaré.







Un mes de guerra: observaciones y reflexiones sobre los ejércitos enfrentados


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

*SEGUNDA PARTE – Ejército ruso pros y contras*

(mis observaciones en _cursiva_)

Un autor llamado Panzerwaffle en un canal de Telegram:

Ha pasado un mes desde el comienzo de la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Ucrania, trataré de estimar los pros y los contras, exclusivamente de fuentes disponibles públicamente.

+ La presencia de un gran número de sistemas de misiles tácticos operacionales y misiles de crucero lanzados desde varios tipos de barcos y otras plataformas, que le permite atacar objetivos en toda Ucrania, destruir la infraestructura militar, complicar el rearme, el suministro y la reposición de las pérdidas de las Fuerzas de Ucrania.

+ La presencia de un gran número de helicópteros de ataque modernos capaces de operar incluso de noche y en condiciones de defensa aérea enemiga avanzada.

+ Disponibilidad de inteligencia eficiente a nivel operativo y estratégico, que aseguró ataques en las bases y campamentos de las Fuerzas de Ucrania y unidades mercenarias (Yavorov, Nikolaev y otros lugares) en el momento de la máxima acumulación de personal.

+ / – La presencia de un grupo suficientemente grande de aviación de primera línea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, capaz de resolver tareas desde la línea del frente hasta la retaguardia profunda, prohibiendo los movimientos a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sin embargo, dada la zona del Teatro de Operaciones y el tamaño de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, este grupo no es tan grande como nos gustaría. Si comparamos el conflicto actual con la operación de la OTAN en Yugoslavia en 1999, entonces la OTAN tenía un grupo de más de 1000 aviones, lo que supera toda la composición actual disponible de la aviación de primera línea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, y en Yugoslavia la zona erra seis veces más pequeña en comparación con Ucrania, el doble del número de fuerzas armadas y cuatro veces la población. Al mismo tiempo, las capacidades de defensa aérea de Yugoslavia también eran inconmensurablemente más débiles que las ucranianas.

– Falta de equipo táctico de reconocimiento y designación de objetivos, incluidos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV o drones), especialmente los de ataque, lo que complica aún más las acciones de la Fuerza Aérea y la artillería, al no permitirles atacar el material enemigo con la suficiente rapidez.

_Es cierto que al ejército ruso le faltan drones, pero aunque el ejército ucraniano tengan más y mejores, tampoco suponen una diferencia. Los drones de ataque no sirven de nada cuando el enemigo tiene aviación y defensa aérea, y la eficacia de los drones ligeros está limitada a la línea del frente. El ejército ucraniano tiene poderosas piezas de artillería y lanzacohetes pesados de largo alcance pero están ciegos. A pesar de que el enemigo tenga tanta artillería las bajas rusas son mínimas por falta de observación de los ucranianos, que de todas formas malgastan toneladas de munición en bombardeos terroristas contra los civiles._

– La falta de armas tácticas de alta precisión: bombas aéreas guiadas y proyectiles de artillería guiados conduce a las mismas consecuencias, así como a un aumento de las pérdidas concomitantes.

_La precisión de las bombas convencionales guiadas por GPS en el avión y apuntadas mediante calculadora balística es suficiente y hace innecesarias bombas guiadas planeadoras, como las de los americanos. Otra cosa es que los aviones rusos hayan tenido que arriesgarse a lanzar a menos altura para mayor precisión y evitar víctimas civiles.

Por las mismas razones no son necesarios proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser, como los Krasnopol. Se usan cuando es necesaria una gran precisión para destruir piezas de artillería enemigas y lanzacohetes escondidos en áreas urbanas y reducir las víctimas civiles.

En resumen: la mayoría de los objetivos se pueden destruir con un martillo. A veces hace falta un escalpelo._

– Falta de vehículos blindados modernos. A juzgar por los conocidos materiales de video, los vehículos de nueva generación en las plataformas Armata, Kurganets y Boomerang están básicamente ausentes de las tropas activas. Y si no se necesita un tanque nuevo con el enemigo actual, es evidente que una nueva generación de vehículos de combate de infantería pesada y vehículos blindados de combate no hará daño

_Tema recurrente: Rusia emplea tropas y material de segunda y tercera categoría, los blindados y vehículos eran los que estaban disponibles y se usan en maniobras para ahorrar desgaste a los nuevos. El material anticuado es suficiente para derrotar al ejército ucraniano y porque la pérdida de ese material no importa, ya que acabará en el desguace. Las mejores tropas y material se guardan en reserva como precaución si hay guerra con la OTAN. Además hay un sesgo importante porque la mayoría de los videos son de las tropas de Novorusia, que están equipadas con blindados y camiones tomados al ejército ucraniano en 2014-15._

– Falta de instalaciones logísticas modernas (camiones protegidos, instalaciones de descarga/carga, plataformas de carga, etc.).). Es un problema sistémico de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia. Ver final del artículo.

– Al parecer, la falta de preparación de las tropas rusas para las condiciones de combate y las capacidades del enemigo, confirmada por los frecuentes ataques efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las columnas de retaguardia en el período inicial de la operación, y, desafortunadamente, un número considerable de representantes del estado mayor de alto mando muertos , que en una situación normal no tienen nada que hacer en el campo de batalla.

_No estoy de acuerdo, que yo sepa confirmados sólo hay dos oficiales de alto rango, un almirante que estaba en Mariupol en retaguardia para coordinar la evacuación de los civiles, y lo mató un francotirador, y un coronel de ingenieros que se expuso al fuego enemigo para animar a sus hombres al tender un puente en Izyum.

Puede que haya caído algún oficial de alto rango más, no sé quiénes pueden ser los otros dos, como tampoco presto mucha atención, y serán casos de que el oficial se exponga o tenga mala suerte y le alcance un bombardeo artillero, pero eso dentro de lo normal, a diferencia de otros ejércitos, los oficiales rusos lideran desde el frente, no desde un puesto de mando a retaguardia._

*¿Qué esperar a continuación?*

Comencemos por los objetivos declarados de la operación: desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.

La desmilitarización exitosa del país implica tomar el control de sus principales centros administrativos e industriales, desmovilizar a las fuerzas armadas, reorientar o eliminar la industria militar para excluir el restablecimiento y rearme del ejército.

En este caso, la desnazificación implica establecer el control sobre el Estado ucraniano y apoyar al gobierno pro-ruso, excluyendo la continuación de una política dirigida al acercamiento con Occidente e implantando la ideología rusófoba.

Ambos objetivos asumen el control de las ciudades ucranianas más grandes.

*Conclusión:* si estos objetivos permanecen en la agenda, debemos esperar que la segunda etapa de la operación rusa significará la introducción de grandes fuerzas adicionales de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y el desarrollo de una ofensiva con objetivos decisivos hasta que se logre el resultado anterior. De lo contrario, será difícil hablar de desmilitarización, y la desnazificación será simplemente imposible: un régimen más nacionalista y rusófobo llegará inevitablemente al poder en Ucrania si sus principales ciudades no están ocupadas por tropas rusas.

*Crítica a la logística rusa*

Continuando con el monitoreo de la logística nacional, nos gustaría señalar algunas características más:

Además del hecho de que los camiones protegidos son extremadamente raros, hasta ahora no hemos visto:

– palets y carga paletizada;
– máquina cargadoras
– tapado/embalaje de plástico estandarizado;
– análogos del sistema DROPS
– transporte de carga en contenedores o contenedores;

Vemos barriles, latas y cajas de madera apiladas. La descarga se lleva a cabo principalmente a la antigua usanza, a mano, y los conductores van con recibos en papel.

Este sistema de transporte y logística no funciona en absoluto, pero es increíblemente ineficiente en términos de costos de mano de obra y requiere más personal a una velocidad más baja para realizar operaciones básicas, como carga, descarga y distribución.

Este sistema es especialmente extraño en el ejército, que depende en gran medida de una combinación de artillería y vehículos blindados, lo que requiere mover cantidades locas de municiones, combustible y otra carga a diario.

Recuerdo que hace algún tiempo, uno de los gurús rusos cercanos a la guerra dijo que «en 1945, el Ejército Rojo pudo participar en la operación Manchuria» y resultó tener toda la razón. En 2022, el ejército ruso demostró una eficiencia de transporte y logística aproximadamente al nivel de 1945. «El Ejército Rojo podría», sí.

Como referencia: El sistema ‘Drops’ (Demountable Rack Offload and Pickup System) se inventó a mediados de la década de 1970 en interés de las formaciones de artillería. Dado que los camiones y elevadores de horquilla convencionales no permitían el suministro rápido y suficiente de unidades de artillería.

_De nuevo la crítica puede ser infundada debido al sesgo de que la mayoría de las fuerzas rusas no salen en vídeo por la estricta censura y seguridad. La logística y pertrechos de las fuerzas de Novorusia son algo deficientes, está claro que se abastecen con sus propios recursos y a parte de la donación de material de guerra capturado a los ucranianos, no hay una línea de suministro desde Rusia que provea de todo lo necesario, aunque sí de lo esencial como munición y combustible.

Las críticas a la deficiencia de la logística parecen exageradas. El ritmo de las operaciones permite el abastecimiento aún con métodos anticuados, y de todas formas el autor vuelve a ignorar que ni las tropas ni los transportes son de primera categoría, y que la carga en palets y otros refinamientos no son tan importantes. El grueso de los suministros se transportan por ferrocarril, no camiones remolque._


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Que carnicería mi madre, a ver si se rinde Rusia de una puñetera vez.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Ahora roban patatas para subsistir


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

En nuestro foro también hace autocrítica y dice que se ha equivocado en valoraciones anteriores, pero ojo: solo en "algunas" de esas valoraciones.


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ahora roban patatas para subsistir



A lo mejor no son patatas, a lo mejor están robando granadas a los ucranianos, pero de las que explotan ¿eh? No de las que se comen.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Llevara mas drones a Ucrania??


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Soldado ucraniano encontró dinero sirio (libras) mientras inspeccionaba a un soldado ruso capturado. En su mayoría, un soldado ruso que estuvo estacionado en Siria antes de ser enviado a Ucrania.






Qué mal acostumbrados venían del paseo por Siria estos rusos, acarreando todo el trabajo sucio el ejército regular sirio y los rusos haciéndose fotitos en su Tartus y en sus bases aéreas.

Por cierto que un buen sustito alli ahora no estaría de más, ya todo el mundo pensó lo mismo, no obstante...


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Parece que Rusia se rinde el 9 de mayo








Esta es la fecha que Putin asegura que va a ser el fin de la guerra en Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia tiene el día marcado en el calendario para dar por terminada la “operación militar especial”.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> *SEGUNDA PARTE – Ejército ruso pros y contras*
> 
> (mis observaciones en _cursiva_)
> 
> ...





Bueno, es la "lógica" de ellos, no la que estamos acostumbrados a ver en las guerras "americanas".

Absoluto desprecio por las bajas propias, subestimar al enemigo, justificar tremendas carencias o el envío de mejor material, mentir descaradamente en casi todo...

El fin justifica los medios y que nos maten los que hagan falta.


En una guerra de supervivencia lo entendería. 

Pero en 2022, que no te importe que te lleguen 10, 20 o 30.000 chavales más es bolsas, es delirante.

Y ya lo de cambiar el Régimen, de traca.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ahora roban patatas para subsistir



Es el nuevo modelo de blindaje reactivo ruso. Alta tecnología orco.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Llevara mas drones a Ucrania??





Se ve que están fabricandolos al mismo ritmo que los capítulos de los culebrones. O que los trasplantes capilares.

Buenos kebabs hacen con los blindados rusos!


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Es el nuevo modelo de blindaje reactivo ruso. Alta tecnología orco.



Coñe voy a abrir hilo nuevo para reirme de los proputines . gracias !!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Es el nuevo modelo de blindaje reactivo ruso. Alta tecnología orco.



a razon de los sacos de patatas ya se ve que esto va pa largo, tambien te digo una cosa deberian meterlos dentro en la oscuridad del habitaculo,porque ahi se van a florecer Antes de que acabe la operacion especial!


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

lo de las caravanas, y la logistica, para que digan lo paco


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

La inteligencia militar ucraniana cree que Rusia va a lanzar un gran ataque para intentar partir en dos el país tras haber fracasado el plan inicial de apoderarse de todo el país









Rusia lanza la batalla final por el Donbás con el objetivo de lograr la partición de Ucrania


Los sótanos no son suficientes. Tampoco las alcantarillas. A las afueras de Soledar, en el número 11 de la calle Oktyabrskaya, hay un estrecho pasillo excavado en la roca que...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## duncan (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre el barco que ha perdido Rusia:


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder , no te cansas de hacer el ridi, si ya se están retirando de Kiev, y dan por hecho que solo vana poder cumplir un 10% de los objetivos .



El objetivo nunca ha sido conquistar toda ucrania. El objetivo se está cumpliendo con creces por parte de Moscú que es:

- desmilitarizacion, el ejército ukro es una sombra de lo que era hace 30 días.

- eliminar infraestructuras militares, el destrozo de todo tipo de base militar, depósitos, aeropuertos , almacenes etc está siendo espectacular.

- matar o capturar a algún nazi por el camino. Deben de quedar pocos ya, porque el grueso del regimiento Azov estaba en Mariupol, según fuentes rusas quedan algunos en Kiev y poco más.

Y no, en el norte de Kiev sigue habiendo bastante tropa rusa en estos momentos. Si se van a algún lugar los rusos,no es precisamente porque los ukros les saquen de ahí.

Además si se estuvieran yendo de Kiev, eso quiere decir que Putin pasa de ocupar Kiev, lo cual creo que es una buena decisión. El donbass es más prioritario.


----------



## Trovador (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El objetivo nunca ha sido conquistar toda ucrania. El objetivo se está cumpliendo con creces por parte de Moscú que es:
> 
> - desmilitarizacion, el ejército ukro es una sombra de lo que era hace 30 días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

para partirse de risa.

De hecho en este foro hay una legión de neonazis que apoyan a su amado Putin.


*Новая Газета - novayagazeta.ru*



*Dónde buscar un neonazi

Cómo la extrema derecha europea apoya las políticas del Kremlin*

16:16, 27 de marzo de 2022
Boris Vishnevski,columnista, diputado de la legislatura de San Petersburgo






En los últimos ocho años, y especialmente desde el comienzo de la “operación especial” en Ucrania, los propagandistas, políticos, diplomáticos y funcionarios del Kremlin no se han cansado de llamar a una lucha intransigente contra el neonazismo.
No hay duda: el neonazismo es malo, y *los neonazis existen en el mundo (como, de hecho, en Rusia), y la lucha contra ellos es una tarea importante.

Pero hay un problema: muchos de los partidos y políticos, que no sólo los investigadores, sino también el propio Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, catalogan como neonazis, nacionalistas, ultraderechistas, racistas y antisemitas, no son opositores a la Federación Rusa. gobierno y sus políticas, sino sus partidarios y aliados.*

EDITORIAL

La "operación especial" en Ucrania se justifica oficialmente por la "lucha contra el neonazismo". La propaganda está lista para encontrar "neonazis" en Ucrania ya en cantidades ilimitadas. El día anterior, el canal de televisión Rossiya 24 transmitió a un “especialista en comunicaciones estratégicas” Trofim Tatarenkov, quien coincidió en que “No (…)” era supuestamente de origen nazi. El propio experto tiene el apodo de "Barbarroja" y fue cofundador del Pobeda Sports Fan Center, asociado con los ultras del club de fútbol Zenit, conocido por su lema "No hay negro en los colores del Zenit". Le pedimos a Boris Vishnevsky que comentara sobre la cuestión de dónde puede buscar y encontrar verdaderos neonazis en Europa.

Éstos son sólo los principales de estos partidos.

1. El Partido Nacional Democrático de Alemania (NDPG), que adhiere a la ideología nazi, xenófoba y antisemita.
En el informe del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso de 2015 “El neonazismo es un peligroso desafío para los derechos humanos, la democracia y el estado de derecho”, se le clasifica “entre las asociaciones de ultraderecha más organizadas”, “algunos analistas lo consideran el sucesor de Hitler NSDAP”, ella “niega el Holocausto y pide una auditoría histórica correspondiente”, “La Oficina Federal Alemana para la Protección de la Constitución califica a este partido como extremista de derecha”, “empuja a los extremistas de derecha violentos a tomar medidas ”.
En un informe similar del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, pero ya en 2018, se repite la conclusión: se llama al NPD “la mayor organización política de la ultraderecha en Alemania” y se menciona que en diciembre de 2013 el Bundesrat ( cámara de estados) inició un procedimiento para prohibir el partido (el segundo durante su existencia). La justificación indicó que el NPD se ve a sí mismo como un "continuador de las tradiciones" del NSDAP nazi. En su decisión del 17 de enero de 2017, el Tribunal Constitucional Federal de Alemania reconoció el carácter anticonstitucional del partido, pero se negó a prohibirlo, citando su papel insignificante en la vida política del país.

2. El partido griego Golden Dawn, que es abiertamente neofascista y neonazi, cuyos miembros admiran abiertamente a Hitler y usan el saludo nazi para saludar.
El informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia de 2015 establece que este partido “se define como un Comisionado neonazi para los Derechos Humanos del Consejo de Europa N. Muižnieks, quien cree que Grecia, sobre la base de la Convención para la Protección de los Derechos Humanos y Libertades Fundamentales y demás documentos jurídicos internacionales, está obligado a prohibirlo”.
En el informe de 2018, las estimaciones se conservan en gran medida. Se dice que Amanecer Dorado está "comprometido con la idea de exclusividad nacional y utiliza eslóganes, técnicas y acciones neonazis en sus actividades". Que "en la etapa inicial, se promovió la ideología del nacionalsocialismo en sus publicaciones impresas, se popularizaron los discursos de A. Hitler y sus asociados". Que en 2013 “tras una serie de ataques criminales contra migrantes y el asesinato del músico antifascista P. Fisas, por los cuales el presidente permanente de Amanecer Dorado N. Michaloliakos asumió ostensiblemente la responsabilidad política, el partido fue fuertemente criticado, y el post que sostuvo en ese momento el primer ministro de Grecia, A. Samaras, prometió que "los sucesores de los nazis dejarán de aterrorizar, envenenar la vida pública y socavar los cimientos del país que dio la democracia al mundo". Que "las actitudes neonazis del partido fueron repetidamente condenadas por el actual jefe del gobierno griego A. Tsipras". Que la coalición gobernante de SYRIZA declaró que “el asesinato de P. Fisas por la camarilla neonazi de Amanecer Dorado expuso el rostro criminal de los herederos de Hitler a la sociedad griega”.
Tenga en cuenta que este partido declaró las protestas de Maidan en 2014 como una "conspiración sionista".

3.
3. El partido italiano "Nueva Fuerza", que representa la "tendencia conservadora en el neofascismo". En el informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en 2015, se la llama "la principal fuerza que comparte las opiniones de extrema derecha de los neofascistas italianos", que "participa en manifestaciones programadas para coincidir con varios eventos en la historia del nacionalsocialismo italiano y "reuniones internacionales" de organizaciones europeas de ultraderecha y neofascistas". En el informe de 2018, no se puede dejar de notar que las estimaciones se han vuelto más suaves... y más cortas. El partido solo se conoce como "extrema derecha".

4. "Partido Nacional Británico", cuya ideología incluye el racismo, el antisemitismo, la prohibición de la inmigración y la homofobia. En un informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia de 2015, se lo llama un partido que "a menudo presenta tesis antisemitas y llama al Holocausto un" engaño histórico ".

En el informe de 2018, se mantienen las estimaciones. El BNP ha sido llamado "la organización ultraderechista más visible hasta hace poco", entre cuyos lemas "aparecían durante mucho tiempo tesis como la preservación de los valores de la familia británica" blanca ", el cierre total de la frontera para los inmigrantes y la repatriación de los que ya llegaron al país”. Y nuevamente se observa que "a menudo sus partidarios presentan tesis antisemitas, llamando al Holocausto un engaño histórico".

5. El “Partido de los Suecos”, considerado neonazi y nacionalsocialista en su país. En el informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en 2015, también se le llama explícitamente "neonazi", defendiendo la "pureza étnica de la población sueca", contra el "multiculturalismo" y la inmigración de representantes de "nacionalidades no alemanas", incluso de la UE. Estados miembros."

En el mismo 2015, este partido colapsó, pero su nicho, como se señala en el informe de la Cancillería de 2018, fue ocupado por el Movimiento de Resistencia del Norte de Europa (SDS), que “se caracteriza como una” organización nazi paramilitar de extrema derecha que busca para crear una república nacionalsocialista del norte de Europa formada por Suecia, Finlandia, Noruega, Dinamarca, Islandia y posiblemente también los estados bálticos”, y defiende la idea de la superioridad de la “raza blanca”.

6. El "Partido de los daneses", fundado por ex miembros del Movimiento Nacionalsocialista de Dinamarca que, a su vez, era una "estructura subsidiaria" del NSDAP. En el informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en 2015, se le llama "el partido más joven de la persuasión nacionalista".

El informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de 2018 señala que en junio de 2017 el partido se disolvió, en particular, debido a que no pudo reunir el número de firmas necesario para participar en las próximas elecciones parlamentarias.

*"Observadores" europeos del Kremlin

Los partidos enumerados se opusieron a la expansión de la OTAN, llamaron a Estados Unidos un “mal global”, apoyaron la anexión de Crimea* y muchos de ellos enviaron a sus representantes como “observadores internacionales”, tanto a las elecciones rusas como a los referéndums de 2014 en Crimea, el “ DPR” y “LPR”, donde invariablemente ratificaron su legitimidad, democracia, honestidad y cumplimiento de los estándares internacionales.

Una de estas misiones de "observadores internacionales" fue encabezada por Mateusz Piskorski, un conocido neonazi polaco, antisemita, abierto admirador del nacionalsocialismo, negacionista del Holocausto y ex editor en jefe del periódico polaco la revista skinhead Odala, que ensalzaba a la "raza blanca" y a Adolf Hitler.

Cabe señalar que en 2006 Piskorsky fue invitado a una conferencia representativa en Moscú "La OTAN y la seguridad en Eurasia", a la que asistieron más de cien representantes de la administración presidencial y el gobierno de Rusia, diputados de la Duma Estatal y políticos. Al mismo tiempo, la gran mayoría de los participantes extranjeros resultaron ser representantes de partidos radicales de derecha: por ejemplo, además de Piskorsky, participó Luc Michel, quien en la década de 1960 era miembro del grupo neonazi Federación de Acción Nacional y Europea, y luego encabezó el Partido Nacional Comunitario Europeo, que promovió las ideas de crear un imperio euro-soviético desde Vladivostok a Dublín y luchar contra el "imperialismo estadounidense-sionista".

Entre los “observadores internacionales” invitados por las autoridades rusas a elecciones y referéndums también se encontraba el exlíder del Partido Nacional Británico, el antisemita y racista Nick Griffin, quien allá por 2002 deleitó al mundo con la revelación de que “Churchill y Hitler estaban sionistas”.

....Por supuesto, entre los aliados europeos de las autoridades rusas hay partidos más respetables, pero también nacionalistas, xenófobos y antiinmigrantes, como el Frente Nacional Francés Marine Le Pen o la Alternativa Alemana para Alemania, que los medios locales llaman el distribuidor. de "eslóganes agresivos de la propaganda del Kremlin". Se dice que ambos reciben apoyo de estructuras rusas. En particular, el "Frente Nacional" en un momento recibió un préstamo de 9 millones de euros del Primer Banco Ruso-Checo (ahora privado de una licencia), asociado con los oligarcas rusos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Llevara mas drones a Ucrania??



Es vergonzoso el papel de Hungría... Socio muy poco fiable, y esto ya no es por sus simpatías a Rusia, sino también las que tiene con China, lo cual es más preocupante de cara al futuro.


España manda una ambulancia blindada a Ucrania:


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En nuestro foro también hace autocrítica y dice que se ha equivocado en valoraciones anteriores, pero ojo: solo en "algunas" de esas valoraciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001915



Además de sabio es magnánimo y humilde. Que hombre!


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor no son patatas, a lo mejor están robando granadas a los ucranianos, pero de las que explotan ¿eh? No de las que se comen.



No son patatas, son alcaparras, y mira que tamaño tienen. Es la prueba de que Ucrania tenía biolaboratorios donde se hacía biogenética. Son tubérculos neonazis


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es vergonzoso el papel de Hungría... Socio muy poco fiable, y esto ya no es por sus simpatías a Rusia, sino también las que tiene con China



Habría que revisar a fondo si se les expulsa de la OTAN, no sé muy bien que pintan cuando en el momento más crítico en 80 años se ponen con las gilipolleces. Cuando la cosa se pone seria socios no fiables, no.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ese extraño saliente que se ve a la izquierda no es más que la carretera T19-09, que los rusos han ído siguiendo hasta ser parados en seco frente a Lebedyn, el primer pueblo importante que se han encontrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El saliente en la T19-09 que mencionaba ayer ha desaparecido del mapa. Todo indica que el Ejército Ucraniano a aniquilado/capturado/expulsado al grupo de combate que incursionó por ella dirección Sur, lo cual sería coherente con las noticias provenientes de Trostianets.







Aparentemente todo el sector correspondiente a la carretera P-45 y de ahí en dirección a la frontera estaría siendo sometido a limpieza.

Los dos únicos avances rusos reseñables son el estrecho del cerco a Mariupol, que continúa cerrándose, y el enlace de los hasta ahora embolsados al sur de Slavutich, que han conseguido enlazar con fuerzas propias del norte. En esta población han disparado contra la población civil y secuestrado al alcalde.


----------



## mordoriana (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Habría que revisar a fondo si se les expulsa de la OTAN, no sé muy bien que pintan cuando en el momento más crítico en 80 años se ponen con las gilipolleces. Cuando la cosa se pone seria socios no fiables, no.




Hungría tiene muy claro lo que es y se puede esperar del Gobierno ucraniano actual y no se mojará por ellos. 
Estaban a bombazos con las regiones ruso hablantes pero con los origen húngaro tampoco se portaban nada bien. No me sorprende su decisión.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Aparentemente, una variante rusa de BMP fue completamente destruida en #Donetsk Oblast después de pasar por encima de una mina terrestre/IED.


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

Al menos el objetivo oficial dicho por el Kremlin es el que he dicho. Los planes futuros que tenga Putin para ucrania poca gente lo sabe. Pero vamos, en cuanto libere lo que quede del Donbass, y las negociaciones cambien de tono, puede que finalice la operación y Putin recoja los bártulos. Puede alargarla también un poco más, viendo como occidente se desangra con una energía cara.

Aunque para mí el misterio sigue siendo que hará con todo lo que hoy controla, el sur sobre todo. Si se lo anexionará o dejará esas zonas a su suerte.


----------



## el arquitecto (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Zhukov empieza a hacer un "reconocimiento de errores" en sus predicciones. Ya había notado yo que estos últimos tres días apenas había escrito en su blog: eso es que algo estaba rumiando. La realidad le está empezando a dar unas buenas hostias.
> 
> Descojone asegurado porque ya empieza decir cosas totalmente opuestas a lo que decía antes y a matizar otras, aunque en algunas cosas sigue manteniendo las mismas opiniones, por ejemplo que los ucranianos son unos putos inútiles y no se rinden porque son unos subnormales fanáticos.
> 
> ...



no hay resumen para vagos?


----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aparentemente, una variante rusa de BMP fue completamente destruida en #Donetsk Oblast después de pasar por encima de una mina terrestre/IED.



Media docena de chicos rusos que tenían que estar hoy domingo follándose a sus chortinas, muertos por los delirios del loco de su presidente.
Putin es un HDLGP que tenía que ser ahorcado.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aparentemente, una variante rusa de BMP fue completamente destruida en #Donetsk Oblast después de pasar por encima de una mina terrestre/IED.



Me sorprende que fuera sólo 



keylargof dijo:


> Habría que revisar a fondo si se les expulsa de la OTAN, no sé muy bien que pintan cuando en el momento más crítico en 80 años se ponen con las gilipolleces. Cuando la cosa se pone seria socios no fiables, no.



Todo eso es cosa del gobierno de Orban, que es un lameculos de Rusia/China. Por ejemplo Turquía, aunque no le esté aplicando sanciones económicas a Rusia (trata de jugar a 2 bandas), colabora con drones, racciones, municiones, radios y otros suministros, además de forma bastante activa. 


Ucrania ha comprado ~5000 sistemas antitanque RGW90 alemanes: Alemania envía a Ucrania los más de 2.000 lanzagranadas “Matador”


----------



## Covaleda (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ucrania ha comprado ~5000 sistemas antitanque RGW90 alemanes: Alemania envía a Ucrania los más de 2.000 lanzagranadas “Matador”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002041



Buen nombre, vive dios.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me sorprende que fuera sólo
> 
> 
> Todo eso es cosa del gobierno de Orban, que es un lameculos de Rusia/China. Por ejemplo Turquía, aunque no le esté aplicando sanciones económicas a Rusia (trata de jugar a 2 bandas), colabora con drones, racciones, municiones, radios y otros suministros, además de forma bastante activa.
> ...



El Matador es una pasada, espero que los puedan usar bien y sean productivos


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Otros dos camiones de suministro rusos Ural-4320 fueron dañados/abandonados en Trostianets, que fue capturado recientemente por el ejército ucraniano. 

Cada vez escriben la Z con mas desgana


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Este video muestra al luchador checheno Ruslan Geremeyev, quien supuestamente estuvo involucrado en el asesinato en 2015 cerca del Kremlin de la figura de la oposición Boris Nemtsov.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Polonia apoya la concesión de asilo a los soldados rusos que desertan y se niegan a luchar en la guerra de Ucrania Una idea que es cada vez más popular entre los académicos estadounidenses pero que los países de la OTAN no discuten adecuadamente.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Por cierto, viendo el avance de los drones suicidas y demás ¿No pensáis que dentro de no mucho veremos láseres como armas antidrones operativas?
> Sistemas antidrones/misiles que noquean objetivos nada más detectarlos con un haz que va a la velocidad de la luz
> 
> Los americanos ya tienen prototipos y los turcos están trabajando en el suyo. Viendo que lo único que está funcionando en esta guerra son los drones, los misiles y las armas antitanques parece una tecnología interesante



China tiene prototipos también, tengo entendido que de momento los usan para dejar ciegos a los pilotos de AC-130 americanos.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

este no lo habia visto, y es del principio de la invasion


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> para partirse de risa.
> 
> De hecho en este foro hay una legión de neonazis que apoyan a su amado Putin.
> 
> ...



Que raro que no han puesto a Vox.


----------



## Domm (27 Mar 2022)

Acabo de leer estos patéticos comentarios, ayer (o cuando fueran tímidamente escritos) estaba surfeando con unos amigos en lugar de estar encerrado en casa comentando en un foro como los vírgenes que los escribieron. Recomiendo aprovechar el cambio de estación cuando la borregada cree ingenuamente que es más fácil resfriarse por entrar al mar y éste permanece casi vacío sin tanto amanerado tomando el sol como mujeres.

Tus degeneradas fantasías sexuales guárdatelas para enfemenino.com o como se llame el foro que sueles frecuentar con mayor asiduidad. Aquí estamos los hombres hablando de política internacional.



six six six the number.. dijo:


> ¿Lo de no tener comida por quién lo dice, por Alemania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dice principalmente por `Mérica  pero bien puede aplicarse a la UE quien depende de los fertilizantes químicos y minerales rusos como un negro del Bronx al crack, a la ropa de mal gusto y al hip hop. A pesar de la caída de las importaciones durante la plandemia, poco a poco y a ritmo sostenido las importaciones de fertilizantes rusos por parte de la UE se han incrementado a ritmo vertiginoso.

European Union Imports of mineral or chemical fertilizers, potassic from Russia - 2022 Data 2023 Forecast 2000-2020 Historical (tradingeconomics.com)

FertilizersEurope_comments_on_EU_decision_to_reduce_AN_anti-dumping_duty.pdf



el arquitecto dijo:


> claro, hombre, como si una cosa no llevara a la otra
> 
> invadir un país no sale gratis, tontolnabo
> 
> eah, al ignore por retra



Estados Unidos ha invadido muchos países por las más peregrinas razones, pero aquí estamos hablando de la "Ofensiva rusa" en Ucrania, de modo que tu comentario no tiene ningún sentido lógico ya que mi comentario sobre el programa que comenté se trataba sobre los problemas que las sanciones económicas aplicadas contra Rusia generan el el pueblo estadounidense, el cual no está en guerra ni ha invadido Ucrania.

Parece que necesitas dibujitos para comprender de lo que se trata este asunto pero no tengo tiempo para ponerme a dibujar, estoy viendo videos de youtube sobre cómo empezar a cultivar mis propios veggies en el jardín.

Lo olvidaba: a ver si dejas de travestirte, maricón


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> este no lo habia visto, y es del principio de la invasion



La bandera comunista que no falte.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos tienen que mover con pantallas humo los tanques si no quieren que se los vuelen, en Mariupol


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que raro que no han puesto a Vox.



VoX está ligado al partido republicano y al ala latina del mismo de Miami. En España los partidos inflitrados por LA HORDA son Podemos y los independentistas


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que raro que no han puesto a Vox.



Menciona esto:

"
Recuérdese que los representantes de los partidos enumerados - el NPD, el Amanecer Dorado, el Partido Nacional Británico, la Nueva Fuerza, el Partido Danés, el Partido Sueco y otros similares (la Liga de Vida Británica, la Liga Italiana de Lombardía, *la "Liga Nacional" española *Partido Demócrata" y otros) - en 2015 se reunieron en San Petersburgo para el "Foro Conservador Internacional Ruso", junto con nacionalistas rusos, imperialistas y neonazis."









Rusia: No a los nazis, sí a los ultras


Mientras Rusia celebra estos meses que hace 70 años logró frenar a los nazis, Moscú mueve sus peones en Europa para despejar el camino a los herederos del fascismo hacia lo más alt




www.elmundo.es





"
Los televidentes rusos, que desde hace un año reciben constantes mensajes desde los canales patrocinados por el Kremlin sobre el resurgir del nazismo europeo que apunta contra Rusia, sólo podrían sorprenderse ante la colorida conferencia ultraderechista que se celebró a finales del mes pasado en *San Petersburgo*: invectivas contra el matrimonio gay o contra el islam retumbaron en el Holiday Inn, donde se celebró el acto, mezcladas con loas a Vladimir Putin.

En la tribuna de oradores de este Foro Internacional Conservador Ruso se sucedieron varios portavoces del neonazi Amanecer Dorado. También había *nacionalistas *ingleses como Jim Dowson criticando a Obama "por ser tan femenino" y confesando su envidia por los rusos "que tienen al frente del país a un hombre de verdad". El partido ultranacionalista ruso Rodina (Patria) fue el organizador del evento al que no acudió nadie del Frente Nacional, cuya líder fue criticada por varios participantes por haberse vuelto demasiado moderada.

*Fetiche de los populistas
*
Rusia se ha convertido en el fetiche de derechistas, populistas y euroescépticos de toda Europa. En el caso de los ultraderechistas del Frente Nacional, los rublos fueron su oxígeno en el difícil año pasado. El dinero ruso llegó en un momento crítico para el Frente Nacional, pues pese al repunte de votos se ha visto obligado a vender sus oficinas en el centro de París por culpa de las deudas contraídas en pasadas épocas de *sequía electoral*. Los partidos franceses reciben financiación pública en función de sus resultados electorales, y así pagan los préstamos. Le Pen se ha quejado varias veces de que es un escándalo que en toda Francia ningún banco quisiese ofrecerle un préstamo.

El eurodiputado del FN Jean-Luc Schaffhauser fue el encargado de hacer de 'celestino' entre el banco ruso y la cúpula de su partido. Le Pen niega que estén vendidos al rublo. Pero lo cierto es que el FN sigue punto por punto el argumentario ruso ante el enfrentamiento que mantiene Moscú con la UE por la situación en Ucrania. Le Pen ha criticado al Gobierno de su país por congelar "sine die" la entrega de dos *buques de guerra Mistral *a Rusia a causa de la guerra ucraniana. También ha rechazado la guerra de sanciones al comercio entre la Unión Europea y Rusia apuntando "que hacen sufrir mucho a Francia". Y sus eurodiputados votan contra cada moción crítica con Moscú.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Mirad este vídeo pol dios de porqué no está operativo el portaaviones-cafetera Almirante Kutnesov, como ya adelantamos algunos hace 3 semanas. La historia tiene todos los componentes de la incompetencia y paquismo ruso: mal diseño, se hunde el astillero donde lo reparan, incendio en cubierta con muertos, presupuestos falsos, funcionarios robando....acojonante. Merece mucho la pena:


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mirad este vídeo pol dios de porqué no está operativo el portaaviones-cafetera Almirante Kutnesov, como ya adelantamos algunos hace 3 semanas. La historia tiene todos los componentes de la incompetencia y paquismo ruso: mal diseño, se hunde el astillero donde lo reparan, incendio en cubierta con muertos, presupuestos falsos, funcionarios robando....acojonante. Merece mucho la pena:




Ya para remate los dos cazas que perdieron navegando en el conflicto sirio porque se quedaron sin caldo y tuvieron que eyectarse...eso es Paquidimitrismo Nivel Dios


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Algunas unidades militares rusas se están retirando a través de la Zona de Exclusión de Chernobyl a Bielorrusia para reagruparse, dijo el ejército ucraniano el domingo, sugiriendo que el ejército ruso estaba utilizando el sitio del reactor desaparecido para la logística.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (27 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Atención que el camarada Zhukov empieza a hacer un "reconocimiento de errores" en sus predicciones. Ya había notado yo que estos últimos tres días apenas había escrito en su blog: eso es que algo estaba rumiando. La realidad le está empezando a dar unas buenas hostias.
> 
> Descojone asegurado porque ya empieza decir cosas totalmente opuestas a lo que decía antes y a matizar otras, aunque en algunas cosas sigue manteniendo las mismas opiniones, por ejemplo que los ucranianos son unos putos inútiles y no se rinden porque son unos subnormales fanáticos.





Zhukov es un subnormal mayúsculo, se inventa barbaridades como que los ucranianos disparan a los compañeros que intentan rendirse, o que bombardean a sus propias tropas... esto no lo está diciendo ni la propia propaganda rusa. Y él se ha enterado desde su doritocueva a 4000 km de distancia.

Y siempre hablando con ese tonillo prepotente de ejjperto en temas militares, cuando ya ha quedado demostrado que no tiene ni puta idea. Ahora resulta que nadie había dicho que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir sin luchar el primer día, cuando era precisamente Zhukov el que lo decía.

Menudo personaje.


----------



## mike17 (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Media docena de chicos rusos que tenían que estar hoy domingo follándose a sus chortinas, muertos por los delirios del loco de su presidente.
> Putin es un HDLGP que tenía que ser ahorcado.



El putin no tiene hijos en edad militar?


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Zhukov es un subnormal mayúsculo, se inventa barbaridades como que los ucranianos disparan a los compañeros que intentan rendirse, o que bombardean a sus propias tropas... esto no lo está diciendo ni la propia propaganda rusa. Y él se ha enterado desde su doritocueva a 4000 km de distancia.
> 
> Y siempre hablando con ese tonillo prepotente de ejjperto en temas militares, cuando ya ha quedado demostrado que no tiene ni puta idea. Ahora resulta que nadie había dicho que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir sin luchar el primer día, cuando era precisamente Zhukov el que lo decía.
> 
> Menudo personaje.





La mente de psicópata de un comisario político de hace 90 años...


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha perdido la guerra porque manda gente como esta a morir contra los javelines:


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Se sigue generando toneladas de chatarra rusa:


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (27 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> El putin no tiene hijos en edad militar?



Tiene dos hijas treintañeras mayores. Y luego se supone que tiene más hijos pequeños con su amante Alina Kabaeva (según algunos, 4 hijos más), que viven en Suiza en el malvado Occidente y se educan en los colegios más caros del decadente mundo occidental.

Y no es el único, la mayoría de sus ministros, los oligarcas, etc, todos tienen hijos viviendo a todo trapo en Occidente mientras defienden la superioridad de la Madre Rusia sobre los corruptos occidentales.

Son unos hipócritas y unos hijos de puta.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Esto tiene que ser el norte. Zona de Jarkov. Parece que un solo obus ha matado a unos cuantos rusos.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> para partirse de risa.
> 
> De hecho en este foro hay una legión de neonazis que apoyan a su amado Putin.
> 
> ...



Lo más curioso de esta guerra es ver a los nazis más bobos del foro en el mismo bando que los comunistas más tontos, tipo europia, que volvió al foro a apoyar a Rusia.
Asi no hay quien se aclare, uno ya no sabe si Rusia es la heredera de la URSS que derrotara al capitalismo o es la guardiana de los valores morales tradicionales frente a la progre occidente…


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Se sigue generando toneladas de chatarra rusa:



Joder de puta madre para la industria ucraniana, la de materiales que saca de ahí.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes de carnicería de soldados rusos son cada vez más abundantes.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

También las de prisioneros. Queda poco para que oigamos a los mass media hablar de que se hunde el frente ruso (van con 1 semana de retraso en todo)


----------



## hgkgkgk (27 Mar 2022)

Reportes de que en el saliente al NO de Kiev los rusos se quedaron sin suministros, hasta el punto de que andan mendigando comida por las casas...



Vale que es una info ucraniana, pero sumado al goteo de imágenes de prisioneros/bajas rusas por decenas durante este finde o noticias como la del repliegue/retirada de tropas por Chernóbil para "reorganizarse", sugieren que el frente Norte e incluso otras zonas como la de Jersón estarían a punto de colapsar.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido la guerra porque manda gente como esta a morir contra los javelines:



Pobre crío joder. No tiene ni pelusa en el bigote. Aterrorizado cuando le mandaron ahí y más aterrorizado ahora. ¿A quien cojones se me ocurre mandar a un crío al frente? Que puta locura es todo esto.

Edito para expresar mejor lo que siento. Ya no es que manden a un crío que no tendrá ni 17 años al frente, es que encima los mandan en condiciones infrahumanas. Fijo que lleva más de una semana sin ver una puta lata de comida. Aún teniendo toda la suerte del mundo y saliendo físicamente de una pieza de ahí va a estar tocado de la cabeza lo que le quede de vida.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Las imágenes de carnicería de soldados rusos son cada vez más abundantes.



Caen a manojos, también los prisioneros. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que a los batallones del frente norte les han dejado literalmente tirados sin suministros con la orden de reagruparse en el este o Bielorrusia, pero te las apañas tu que yo no tengo fuel que darte.

Es una catástrofe militar de proporciones desmesuradas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Vi esto hoy por Twitter, publicado por varias cuentas, no se si es cierto o un fake:




El Krasukha-4 capturado por Ucrania va a ser enviado a Alemania y posteriormente a Estados Unidos:









Russian military secrets could be laid bare after Ukraine captures electronic warfare systems


The Krasukha-4 unit, which was recovered from the battlefield near Kyiv, will be flown to the US for examination




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Vi esto hoy por Twitter, publicado por varias cuentas, no se si es cierto o un fake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Que tengan cuidado los morenos, que en la nieve son blancos perfectos.

_______________

Jajajaja y la follarrusada diciendo que era una cocina de campaña, lol.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Caen a manojos, también los prisioneros. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que a los batallones del frente norte les han dejado literalmente tirados sin suministros con la orden de reagruparse en el este o Bielorrusia, pero te las apañas tu que yo no tengo fuel que darte.
> 
> Es una catástrofe militar de proporciones desmesuradas




Para el Kremlin irá por los 1500 muertos aún, parece el contador trucado de la luz de un gitano.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Nuevo "vidéo" de propaganda de RT en Español y de nuevo no lo hace la bella Inna. Tengo la ilusión de que haya dimitido porque es persona decente.

En vez de ella sale el puto calvo de mierda con una camiseta que se merece un Javelin:









¿Rebelión contra el dólar? ¿Qué se sabe del plan de Rusia y China de una moneda euroasiática (y otras rebeliones)?







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Caen a manojos, también los prisioneros. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que a los batallones del frente norte les han dejado literalmente tirados sin suministros con la orden de reagruparse en el este o Bielorrusia, pero te las apañas tu que yo no tengo fuel que darte.
> 
> Es una catástrofe militar de proporciones desmesuradas



No somos conscientes del daño que han causado los sabotajes ferroviarios en Bielorrusia. Quienes hayan sido se merecen todo nuestro respeto.


----------



## LurkerIII (27 Mar 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Y siempre hablando con ese tonillo prepotente de ejjperto en temas militares, cuando ya ha quedado demostrado que no tiene ni puta idea. Ahora resulta que nadie había dicho que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir sin luchar el primer día, cuando era precisamente Zhukov el que lo decía.
> 
> Menudo personaje.



Zhukov va a ser de los de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final. Esta gente puede dar en el mal menor (se autoconvencen de que la derrota es una victoria) o quedarse con el resquemor como los alemanes tras la I-WW, con ganas de revancha.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Mar 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no teníamos noticia de rusos decentes. Esta chica es lo poco que ha salido en más de una semana. Que Dios la bendiga.


----------



## LurkerIII (27 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> a razon de los sacos de patatas ya se ve que esto va pa largo, tambien te digo una cosa deberian meterlos dentro en la oscuridad del habitaculo,porque ahi se van a florecer Antes de que acabe la operacion especial!



Esto que parece de broma, si los soldados son chavalitos que nunca han pisado una cocina, puede ser un problema serio. Las patatas a la luz se ponen verdes. Ese verdor es principalmente solanina, ude la familia de los alcaloides. Si te comes _algo_, no pasa nada. Pero si estás pasándolas canutas, sin suministros, y tu dieta son patatas con solanina, prepárate para irte de baja unos días cagándote por la pata abajo o movidas peores.

Luego vendrá alguno a decir que si los ucranianos les meten veneno a las patatas para joder a los rusos.


----------



## Fiallo (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que raro que no han puesto a Vox.



Vox hay algunos elementos simpatizantes con el Kremlin pero son pocos dado el apoyo Ruso a las causas bolivarianas tercermundistas tankies y a la izquierda separata. Estulin es un ejemplo de ello.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no teníamos noticia de rusos decentes. Esta chica es lo poco que ha salido en más de una semana. Que Dios la bendiga.



Profundo respeto por ella


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

Tropas de asalto aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Excelente


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Esto que parece de broma, si los soldados son chavalitos que nunca han pisado una cocina, puede ser un problema serio. Las patatas a la luz se ponen verdes. Ese verdor es principalmente solanina, ude la familia de los alcaloides. Si te comes _algo_, no pasa nada. Pero si estás pasándolas canutas, sin suministros, y tu dieta son patatas con solanina, prepárate para irte de baja unos días cagándote por la pata abajo o movidas peores.
> 
> Luego vendrá alguno a decir que si los ucranianos les meten veneno a las patatas para joder a los rusos.



Gran aporte, no tenía ni puta idea


----------



## Indignado (27 Mar 2022)

Pues resulta que la noticia de los soldados ukros disparando a turcochinos capturados era fake ¿Alguien se extraña?


----------



## Casino (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto tiene que ser el norte. Zona de Jarkov. Parece que un solo obus ha matado a unos cuantos rusos.




Los obuses modernos se fragmentan en unos 3000 trozos de metal incandescente en todas direcciones, esos fragmentos son más letales que los proyectiles de fusilería por tamaño, velocidad y su forma irregular.
Si cae uno a 20 metros no te escapas. 
Los orcos lanzan todos los que pueden sobre zonas pobladas mayoritariamente por civiles. Pero los follaputines no hacen más que decir que Ucrania ha cometido un genocidio en el Donbass.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Tales. (27 Mar 2022)

Combates en Kherson que vuelve a estar en disputa y las tropas rusas del frente norte colapsando. 

Es tot part del pla?


----------



## Agropecuario (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al menos el objetivo oficial dicho por el Kremlin es el que he dicho. Los planes futuros que tenga Putin para ucrania poca gente lo sabe. Pero vamos, en cuanto libere lo que quede del Donbass, y las negociaciones cambien de tono, puede que finalice la operación y Putin recoja los bártulos. Puede alargarla también un poco más, viendo como occidente se desangra con una energía cara.
> 
> Aunque para mí el misterio sigue siendo que hará *con todo lo que hoy controla*, el sur sobre todo. Si se lo anexionará o dejará esas zonas a su suerte.



Joder macho, tu no puedes ser de verdad¡¡¡


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

Kiev, hoy. Se les ve muy tranquilos.


----------



## duncan (27 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo interesante:


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

hgkgkgk dijo:


> Reportes de que en el saliente al NO de Kiev los rusos se quedaron sin suministros, hasta el punto de que andan mendigando comida por las casas...
> 
> 
> 
> Vale que es una info ucraniana, pero sumado al goteo de imágenes de prisioneros/bajas rusas por decenas durante este finde o noticias como la del repliegue/retirada de tropas por Chernóbil para "reorganizarse", sugieren que el frente Norte e incluso otras zonas como la de Jersón estarían a punto de colapsar.



Menuda deshonra para un ejercito ocupante ponerse a mendigar comida al pueblo invadido. Un ejercito formado por soldados verdaderamente aguerridos antes de ponerse a suplicar al enemigo por cuatro mendrugos de pan tiene opciones muchos más honorables, como por ejemplo *ROBAR GALLINAS*:


----------



## Agropecuario (27 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Esto que parece de broma, si los soldados son chavalitos que nunca han pisado una cocina, puede ser un problema serio. Las patatas a la luz se ponen verdes. Ese verdor es principalmente solanina, ude la familia de los alcaloides. Si te comes _algo_, no pasa nada. Pero si estás pasándolas canutas, sin suministros, y tu dieta son patatas con solanina, prepárate para irte de baja unos días cagándote por la pata abajo o movidas peores.
> 
> Luego vendrá alguno a decir que si los ucranianos les meten veneno a las patatas para joder a los rusos.



La solanina mata, de cagaleras nada, es mortal y a dosis bajas* especialmente si estas débil.

*Ojo, que para que sea mortal tienes que comer unos cuantos kilos de patatas, pero cuando no hay otra cosa, tienes hambre y no sabes cuando volverás a comer ...


----------



## Indignado (27 Mar 2022)

Las putinas entran en cortocircuito


----------



## Tales. (27 Mar 2022)

Cuántos siglos creéis que tardará el ejército ruso en quitarse la imagen de ser una banda de robagallinas montados en fragonetas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

juegan las mismas cartas que el khanato, donde dije digo ahora diego; el khanato lo hace continuamente porque son POSIBILISTAS y no estan sujetos a la palabra dada.

Esperan renegociar el contrato con condicionas mas humillantes para el imperio pederasta



Indignado dijo:


> Las putinas entran en cortocircuito


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

hgkgkgk dijo:


> Reportes de que en el saliente al NO de Kiev los rusos se quedaron sin suministros, hasta el punto de que andan mendigando comida por las casas...
> 
> 
> 
> Vale que es una info ucraniana, pero sumado al goteo de imágenes de prisioneros/bajas rusas por decenas durante este finde o noticias como la del repliegue/retirada de tropas por Chernóbil para "reorganizarse", sugieren que el frente Norte e incluso otras zonas como la de Jersón estarían a punto de colapsar.



Posiblemente Rusia los deje tirados, es carnaza para distraer recursos y soldados ucranianos que no estan en la zona del Dombass


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Los primeros tanques rusos capturados T-72B3 y T-90 se unen al ejército ucraniano después de las reparaciones y el entrenamiento de los soldados. "Reforzamos a los muchachos con tabletas, software; los dispositivos de comunicación están llegando a la unidad", informaron los voluntarios del fondo Povernys Zhyvym.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Zhukov va a ser de los de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final. Esta gente puede dar en el mal menor (se autoconvencen de que la derrota es una victoria) o quedarse con el resquemor como los alemanes tras la I-WW, con ganas de revancha.





Revancha?

Será con lo nuclear, porque por lo convencional...


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Posiblemente Rusia los deje tirados, es carnaza para distraer recursos y soldados ucranianos que no estan en la zona del Dombass




Los van a freír según se intenten replegar.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cuántos siglos creéis que tardará el ejército ruso en quitarse la imagen de ser una banda de robagallinas montados en fragonetas?



Jojojo, aún hay que sacar más rédito del asunto, no me cabe duda de que nos lo pondrán en bandeja.


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Kiev, hoy. Se les ve muy tranquilos.



kiev segun algunos folla putines iba a car el 26 de febrero, no tengo paciencia ni ganas de reflotar mierdas de esos dias en que los putin boys estaban empalmados con la blitzkrieg rusa, pero , joder, nunca pense que el ejercito orco con sus 14000 tanques y sus misiles hipersonicos iba a hacer tanto el ridiculo


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cuántos siglos creéis que tardará el ejército ruso en quitarse la imagen de ser una banda de robagallinas montados en fragonetas?



Creo que la debacle rusa se debe a las sanciones del 2014 como dijo Kamil Galeev, que pararon en seco la industria militar de alta tecnología rusa.

Es posible que sin esas sanciones sí hubiéramos visto tanques armata, bombas guiadas, más aviones, más misiles hipersónicos, etc.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Creo que la debacle rusa se debe a las sanciones del 2014 como dijo Kamil Galeev, que pararon en seco la industra militar de alta tecnología rusa.
> 
> Es posible que sin esas sanciones sí hubiéramos visto tanques armata, bombas guiadas, más aviones, más misiles hipersónicos, etc.



Igualmente LA HORDA no tiene ingenieros para hacer armas modernas, ni industria de dónde sacarlos. Sin sanciones seguirían teniendo un ejército de mierda.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Vehículo ruso golpeado por Stugna-P, difícil distinguir de qué vehículo se trata:






Indignado dijo:


> Pues resulta que la noticia de los soldados ukros disparando a turcochinos capturados era fake ¿Alguien se extraña?



No lo consideraría fake tan a la ligera, este tipo de acciones pasan en todas las guerras y a veces se filtran...


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Un envío de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Starstreak ha sido entregado a Ucrania, dijo el secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace. También señaló que ya se completó la capacitación de los primeros operadores de estos sistemas.

Estos cacharrines molan, a ver cuantos aparatos derriban


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Mar 2022)

Mirad el video, es desgarrador, pero merece la pena

Fijaos en la mujer de LA HORDA en el minuto 14 regurgitando los argumentos de los JUANITOS y bots del Kremlin y empezaréis a encajar las piezas.
De verdad, pobre gente y que panda de hijos de puta son la gentuza de LA HORDA


----------



## percutor (27 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Hablan de que los rusos piensan atacar otra vez y unir jarkov i mariupol (300 kms) y embolsar a los ucranianos .... . No sé si tendrán una nueva táctica , nuevas armas , más refuerzos ; me sorprende .


----------



## lowfour (27 Mar 2022)

*Ukraine claims to have thwarted ANOTHER bid to assassinate Zelensky as '25-strong hit squad led by Russia's secret service is rounded up near Slovakia-Hungary border'*

*The latest 'kill squad' stopped by Ukrainian cops was 'led by a Russian FSB agent'*
*A 25-strong team of 'trained killers' was arrested in Uzhgorod, next to Slovakia*
*They carried orders to sabotage Kyiv and kill President Zelensky, Unian reported*
*It follows more than a dozen attempts to assassinate Zelensky so far during war *

Russia's latest attempt to assassinate Ukrainian president Zelenskywas foiled after a 25-man hit squad was arrested on the border with Slovakia, Kyiv has claimed.

A team of more than two dozen trained killers was rounded up by police in Uzhgorod, western Ukraine, while on their way to Kyiv last night, Bild reported.

Kyiv counter-intelligence sources told news agency Unian the men were accompanied by a Russian secret service agent.






+3
View gallery

Ukrainian president Zelensky has been targeted by an estimated dozen-plus assassination attempts since his country's invasion by Russia late last month
They reportedly carried orders to kill Zelensky and infiltrate other elements of the Ukrainian government.

Uzhgorod borders neighbouring Slovakia and lies just a few miles away from Ukraine's border with Hungary. 

According to Unian, an anti-war faction within the Russian secret service itself tipped off Kyiv to the squad's whereabouts, dooming the team. 

The arrests appear to be just the latest unsuccessful effort to kill Ukraine's leader, followed more than a dozen separate kill attempts since the Russian invasion began last month.

*RELATED ARTICLES*
Previous
1
Next

Gaunt-looking Alexei Navalny says Putin is 'afraid of the...'Not the actions of a confident Government': Ben Wallace...
*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
Share





+3
View gallery

The FSB, alleged to have been behind the latest assassination effort, is Russia's secret service and successor to the KGB (Moscow HQ pictured)
Zelensky has become the face of his nation's dogged and defiant war effort against invading Moscow.

But he has also made himself a key target for his nation's invaders, with Wagner mercenaries entering the country yesterday to kill Zelensky, the Ministry of Defence reported. 

Ukrainian Prime Minister Denys Shmyhal and the presidential chief of staff Andriy Yermak were listed as among the other alleged assassination targets.

The Kremlin has long denied ties to the bloodthirsty Wagner group, a 600-strong mercenary squad deployed worldwide in favour of Moscow's interests. 






+3
View gallery

Chechen and Wagner mercenaries (pictured) have done Moscow's dirty work across the globe
Intelligence reports claimed the highly-trained fighters were waiting for the greenlight from the Kremlin to enter Ukraine.

Operatives were reportedly given a 24-person 'kill list', including Ukraine's prime minister, the entire cabinet, Kyiv mayor Vitali Klitschko and his brother Wladimir - both boxing champions who have become iconic figures on the front lines of the capital.

The attack was sabotaged after the plans reached the upper echelons of the Ukrainian government, prompting Kyiv to declare a 36-hour 'hard' curfew on March 5.

According to Kyiv, this entailed keeping everyone indoors while authorities 'swept the streets' for Russian saboteurs.


----------



## moncton (27 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Las putinas entran en cortocircuito



Los chinos se estan poniendo de perfil, el Putin les vendio la moto de la invasion de 2 dias y occidente calladito y poder hacer negocios y se esta yendo todo al carajo

El Biden estuvo hablando con el Jijpin el otro dia mas de dos horas y le diria que como se ponga chulo, va a comprar mierda china el primo del tato


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Igualmente LA HORDA no tiene ingenieros para hacer armas modernas, ni industria de dónde sacarlos. Sin sanciones seguirían teniendo un ejército de mierda.



Las sanciones actuales los van a mandar directos al 3er mundo. A juntarse con Korea la buena, Guanozuela y similares.

La única alternativa viable para Rusia que veo es que Putin desaparezca y se instale una verdadera democracia liberal de corte occidental en Rusia. Donde no se mate opositores y periodístas críticos con el régimen. Pero para eso se necesita bastante tiempo y posiblemente una revolución.

Si desaparece Putin pero siguen con lo mismo no creo que ya nunca se les levanten las sanciones.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Las sanciones actuales los van a mandar directos al 3er mundo. A juntarse con Korea la buena, Guanozuela y similares.
> 
> La única alternativa viable para Rusia que veo es que Putin desaparezca y *se instale una verdadera democracia liberal de corte occidental en Rusia. Donde no se mate opositores y periodístas críticos con el régimen*. Pero para eso se necesita bastante tiempo y posiblemente una revolución.
> 
> Si desaparece Putin pero siguen con lo mismo no creo que ya nunca se les levanten las sanciones.



No entiendes a LA HORDA, su modelo es el de Mongolia y ellos mismos lo afirman





Ministro de LA HORDA hablando de los orígenes de su clan criminal


"El ministro de Defensa ruso, el general del ejército Sergei Shoigu, llega a la región de Trans-Baikal para el ejercicio Vostok-2018" Eurasia-12.09.2018 13:05 ¡Sergei Shoigu es el mejor ministro de defensa de la historia de Rusia (URSS, Imperio Ruso)! ¡Un verdadero descendiente de Gengis Kan y...




www.burbuja.info




Simplemente no entiendes la cultura turcoasiática que se base en el crimen, la crueldad, el pillaje y la extorsión


----------



## Indignado (27 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los chinos se estan poniendo de perfil, el Putin les vendio la moto de la invasion de 2 dias y occidente calladito y poder hacer negocios y se esta yendo todo al carajo
> 
> El Biden estuvo hablando con el Jijpin el otro dia mas de dos horas y le diria que como se ponga chulo, va a comprar mierda china el primo del tato



Por no decir que no les debe gustar mucho la idea de un conflicto largo 



> Las tierras de cultivo vendidas, *equivalentes a la extensión de Bélgica o Galicia*, están situadas en la región de Dnipropetrovsk y se dedicarán principalmente a la producción de cultivos y la cría de cerdos. Los productos se venderán a precios preferenciales a los conglomerados estatales chinos, ha explicado compañía china Xinjiang, encargada de liderar el proyecto.



China compra el 5% de Ucrania


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los primeros tanques rusos capturados T-72B3 y T-90 se unen al ejército ucraniano después de las reparaciones y el entrenamiento de los soldados. "Reforzamos a los muchachos con tabletas, software; los dispositivos de comunicación están llegando a la unidad", informaron los voluntarios del fondo Povernys Zhyvym.



Que alguien me confirme/corrija pero los T72 rusos y ucranianos no comparten motor, no?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Otro Mosin-Nagant en el frente...



Nota: Captura sacada de un vídeo donde disparan un misil 9M113 Konkurs con lanzador 9P135M, LINK del vídeo AQUÍ.

Edito para añadir que según Woofers serían tropas de Osetia del Sur.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mejor eso, que el cierre completo.



Mejor como esta yendo la oper


Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No somos conscientes del daño que han causado los sabotajes ferroviarios en Bielorrusia. Quienes hayan sido se merecen todo nuestro respeto.



Están liderados por un tal Lukaschenko.


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Se sigue generando toneladas de chatarra rusa:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)

Brillante hilo sobre los Wagner, quizá el mejor que he visto sobre ellos, perfecto para quién no tenga muy claro quiénes son:


----------



## Feriri88 (27 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cuántos siglos creéis que tardará el ejército ruso en quitarse la imagen de ser una banda de robagallinas montados en fragonetas?




En 1840 Mexico fue derrotado humillantemente por EEUU a pesar que entonces los anglos eran un pais mas debil, menos poblado e igual de rico que ellos


180 años depues Mexico sigue siendo una colonia usana que vive bajo su bota y con una imagen putapenica de estado fallido lleno de vagos que dormitan bajo un gran sombrero


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un envío de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Starstreak ha sido entregado a Ucrania, dijo el secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace. También señaló que ya se completó la capacitación de los primeros operadores de estos sistemas.



Al acercarse al blanco el misil dispara tres flechas explosivas


----------



## Chaini (27 Mar 2022)

Dennis habla de la situación en Mariupol, es de hoy. Hay subtitulos. Tambien tiene telegram.


Spoiler: .



No lo pongo que el perro se apunta rapido.


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No entiendes a LA HORDA, su modelo es el de Mongolia y ellos mismos lo afirman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente, mejor de lo que piensas. Pero aún así creo que todo el mundo puede cambiar. Llámame ingenuo.

- Roma, se dedicó al saqueo y compraventa de esclavos durante 1000 años.
- En Alemania Hitler estaba en el poder hasta hace nada y quería invadir el mundo.
- Japón se despertó del sueño de adorar al emperador con 2 bombazos nucleares.
- Taiwan es asiática y número 1 del mundo en fabricación de chips con un sistema parlamentarista.

Te puedo poner muchos ejemplos de cómo los países evolucionan. No todo es su historia. El mundo actual dista mucho del de la antiguedad o la Edad Media.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Brillante hilo sobre los Wagner, quizá el mejor que he visto sobre ellos, perfecto para quién no tenga muy claro quiénes son:






Recordarás como yo aquella barbacoa en la que los USA masacraron a 200 Wagner en Siria, fue grandioso, les dieron con todo por pasarse de listos.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Dennis habla de la situación en Mariupol, es de hoy. Hay subtitulos. Tambien tiene telegram.



Zelensky: "Les dije a los defensores ucranianos de Mariupol que pueden abandonar la ciudad, se negaron". Se negaron a dejar atrás a camaradas y civiles heridos y muertos, dijo Zelensky a los periodistas rusos el 27 de marzo.


----------



## homega (27 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



¿Has leído ese libro? ¿Qué dice?


----------



## Madrid (27 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En 1840 Mexico fue derrotado humillantemente por EEUU a pesar que entonces los anglos eran un pais mas debil, menos poblado e igual de rico que ellos
> 
> 
> 180 años depues Mexico sigue siendo una colonia usana que vive bajo su bota y con una imagen putapenica de estado fallido lleno de vagos que dormitan bajo un gran sombrero



Eres tan sumamente tonto, que a tenor de lo que dices crees que el Méxicano es esto







Cuando la realidad es que se parten la madre como dicen ellos a trabajar.







Esto es lo que te encuentras en Playa

Y esto lo que te puedes encontrar en el norte




Con un poco de suerte pronto en España y disfrutamos de un poco de limpieza, entre ellos, basura como tú


----------



## LurkerIII (27 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, mejor de lo que piensas. Pero aún así creo que todo el mundo puede cambiar. Llámame ingenuo.
> 
> - Roma, se dedicó al saqueo y compraventa de esclavos durante 1000 años.
> - En Alemania Hitler estaba en el poder hasta hace nada y quería invadir el mundo.
> ...



El problema de los rusos es que llevan, a día de hoy, 1000 años vivendo bajo un Kahn de uno u otro sabor. Cuando no eran directamente los mongoles, era un zar, Stalin o ahora Putin. Los únicos años de algo que no haya sido una autocracia fueron los _caóticos_ años 90, en los que el país colapsó económicamente, perdió regiones súbditas, perdió peso internacional y en general la gente se empobreció gravemente. El ruso medio no quiere democracia ni nada que se le parezca, porque en su cabeza es algo de débiles y que los abocaría al caos, algo que aprovecharían los alemanes o los finlandeses para atacarlos y someterlos. Su única y corta experiencia con la democracia fue el desastre absoluto, que no tuvo nada que ver con que fuera una democracia, pero en su cabeza sí.

Los rusos que quieren democracia sencillamente se piran.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Mar 2022)

Querían conquistar este mundo, ¡pero de hecho se van de este mundo!


----------



## podemita medio (27 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El problema de los rusos es que llevan, a día de hoy, 1000 años vivendo bajo un Kahn de uno u otro sabor. Cuando no eran directamente los mongoles, era un zar, Stalin o ahora Putin. Los únicos años de algo que no haya sido una autocracia fueron los _caóticos_ años 90, en los que el país colapsó económicamente, perdió regiones súbditas, perdió peso internacional y en general la gente se empobreció gravemente. El ruso medio no quiere democracia ni nada que se le parezca, porque en su cabeza es algo de débiles y que los abocaría al caos, algo que aprovecharían los alemanes o los finlandeses para atacarlos y someterlos. Su única y corta experiencia con la democracia fue el desastre absoluto, que no tuvo nada que ver con que fuera una democracia, pero en su cabeza sí.
> 
> Los rusos que quieren democracia sencillamente se piran.



Los pueblos tienen sus ritmos históricos. No es realista que todos vayan al mismo ritmo. Occidente tardó mucho tiempo en llegar al momento actual, guerras de religión, monarquías, imperios, ilustración, revoluciones, etc.

Lo que es evidente que ya nadie le va a permitir a Rusia ser un país imperialista por lo militar, al estilo de la Mongolia medieval. El mundo no es el mismo y son ellos los que tienen que adaptarse. Y mientras no se adapten al mundo civilizado serán unos párias. Les tocará pasar por los años 90 de nuevo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

el khan tiene un planteo posibilista que sube o baja como con la marea, es flexible y su palabra vale 0.

1º parece que la marea sobre kiev y el norte baja; esta era una altura muy alta para conseguir la rendición del gobierno, pero parece que lo sustituye por la ficha nuclear si se precia y lograr el mismo efecto con otro coste.
2º El punto mas bajo de la marea se encuentra en el dombass, un poco mas alto cerrar el azoz hasta crimea, donde esta mariupol, despues jerson y por ultimo odessa que es el punto de marea mas alto cerrando el mar negro.

Creo que las derrotas haran retroceder la marea de la posibilidad hacia el dombas y las victorias hacia jerson. Mariupol tiene una importancia importante porque de alguna forma cortocircuita la marea, causando un repliege en la zona de crimea y su reposicion en el dombas en caso de ser liberada,

De todos modos si se les cae el puente de kerch seria un gran golpe

No se si me explicu



percutor dijo:


> Hablan de que los rusos piensan atacar otra vez y unir jarkov i mariupol (300 kms) y embolsar a los ucranianos .... . No sé si tendrán una nueva táctica , nuevas armas , más refuerzos ; me sorprende .


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el khan tiene un planteo posibilista que sube o baja como con la marea, es flexible y su palabra vale 0.
> 
> 1º parece que la marea sobre kiev y el norte baja; esta era una altura muy alta para conseguir la rendición del gobierno, pero parece que lo sustituye por la ficha nuclear si se precia y lograr el mismo efecto con otro coste.
> 2º El punto mas bajo de la marea se encuentra en el dombass, un poco mas alto cerrar el azoz hasta crimea, donde esta mariupol, despues jarkov y por ultimo odessa que es el punto de marea mas alto cerrando el mar negro.
> ...



Ucrania no se puede fiar de lo que diga Rusia, son rastreros, mala gente. Si hay un acuerdo de paz, será momentáneo hasta que Rusia se rearme y vuelva a invadir.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

Traducción video de los disparos las piernas.


Traducción.
La mayor parte del video la cámara está tratando de averiguar cómo están heridos. A un hombre se le pregunta si tiene la pierna rota y dice que sí.
Se oye a un tipo en el fondo gritar "Eres un oficial, ¿por qué coño estás bombardeando Kharkiv? ¿Matando civiles?" (por lo que parece que se trata de un grupo de artillería).
Luego otro tipo grita "¿Hay oficiales?" "¿Hay oficiales?"
Entonces disparan a los oficiales (presumiblemente) en las piernas. Presumiblemente como venganza por haber dado órdenes para que los que están bajo sus órdenes bombardeen a los civiles.
Al segundo tipo con el que habla le pregunta su nacionalidad, dice que es azerbayano y dice que tiene documentos. Le pregunta por qué coño ha ido allí, él dice que fue una orden.
EDIT: Como este es un video bastante importante desde la perspectiva de los crímenes. Voy a traducir palabra por palabra... en un segundo en este post de abajo.
<Montón de conversaciones inaudibles mientras se acerca a un soldado>
Cameraman: Dónde están (dice "Razvidosi bitch", no estoy seguro de lo que significa, podría ser Razvedka, que sería la unidad de reconocimiento, que no estaba con estos chicos cuando fueron capturados. Está preguntando por su ubicación)
POW: En el lado izquierdo
Camarógrafo: ¿Dónde?
POW: Al entrar en el pueblo por el lado izquierdo
<se quita la bolsa>
Camarógrafo: Izquierda, lado. ¿Dónde exactamente? <Lo suelta> ¡Habla! Perra Habla.
<El hombre en el fondo está preguntando "¿Quién tiene parientes en Ucrania?">
Camarógrafo: ¿De dónde eres? Dígame.
<POW no responde>
Camarógrafo: Ha perdido el conocimiento.
<Se escuchan personas en el fondo preguntando a otros su nombre completo, lugar de nacimiento, dirección, hablando de que tienen tantos prisioneros de guerra que no tienen donde guardarlos, e involucrando a la fiscalía en el inicio de casos contra estos tipos>
Camarógrafo: Dénle la vuelta. <Ellos lo entregan>.
Camarógrafo: Las piernas están disparadas ¿eh? <alguien más responde "sí">
Camarógrafo: Creo que está jodido.
<Alguien en el fondo se escucha gritar "Porque estabas jodiendo a Kharkiv, eres condones usados (Gondon)"
<El hombre de fondo continúa "Eres un puto oficial, (dando a entender que sabe lo que está bien y lo que está mal) y estabas jodiendo a Kharkiv"
<Camarógrafo se acerca a otro prisionero de guerra encapuchado y le quita la bolsa>
Camarógrafo: Maldita perra. ¿Cuál es tu nacionalidad?
PRISIONERO DE GUERRA: Azerbaiyano. Tengo documentos.
Camarógrafo: ¿Por qué coño has venido aquí?
POW : Esas fueron las órdenes
Camarógrafo: Malditas órdenes, ¿eh?
<Se oye a alguien en el fondo decir "Tú devolvías los disparos">
Camarógrafo: Tenías un regimiento de reconocimiento aquí, ¿cuánta gente?
POW: El 6 de marzo cuando entramos teníamos 50 personas.
<Hombres en el fondo diciendo que algo ha sido disparado, no puedo distinguir de qué están hablando>
<El camarógrafo regresa y muestra su pierna y pregunta "¿Pierna rota? ¿sí?", alguien más responde "Pierna rota">
<El hombre en el fondo dice "¿Hay oficiales?" (alguien más estaba hablando con un oficial antes, así que debe ser alguien que acaba de entrar, tal vez un oficial de mayor rango pidiendo una actualización). Continúa "¿Hay oficiales?">
<Alguien en el fondo dice "Ven aquí". Luego "Stop">
<La cámara se desplaza hacia un tipo con camisa negra y panos oscuros (esto es para que se sepa en qué parte del vídeo estamos)>
<Alguien en el fondo pregunta de nuevo "¿Hay oficiales?".
<El soldado se acerca y le dice "Hola" y le dispara en la pierna>
<Proceden a disparar a 2 tipos más, parece que el 3er tipo sabía que venía y se arrodilló>
La voz vuelve a preguntar "¿Quiénes son los oficiales?"
<El video termina>
A título personal, que mencionen el inicio de causas penales contra estos prisioneros de guerra, que les griten que son oficiales y que deberían saber más, además del odio absoluto hacia ellos hasta el punto de dispararles. Parece que estos rusos hicieron alguna mierda atroz. No, eso no justifica dispararles. Pero los soldados de la UA están cabreados.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

Sí, es puro posibilismo, es puro blablabla, dicen las cosas para causar un efecto en el interlocutor, no para causar un efecto en la propia conducta, que permanece siempre flexible y a la carroña. Los chinos cuando les han cancelado los 500 millones en inversiones han jugado a su juego e ya, pueden irse a dormir tranquilos y poner el trololo. El prestigio de la palabra es una cosa que se pierde muy facil pero luego ganarlo es un horror, perderlo es sacrificar estrategicamente un monton de capital inmaterial, nadie se fia de ti, te trataran como a una bestia. Que es lo que le va a pasar al oso apestoso, con el tonteo ese de querer cobrar en rublos lo que los contratos dicen euros ya estan quedando como mercheros.



Nicors dijo:


> Ucrania no se puede fiar de lo que diga Rusia, son rastreros, mala gente. Si hay un acuerdo de paz, será momentáneo hasta que Rusia se rearme y vuelva a invadir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

me parece que nadie esta muy contento con esas imágenes pero me gustaría ver la matraca que os traéis con ellas en por ponerte un caso, los 300 civiles que mataran los orcos en el teatro de mariupol cuando todo el mundo sabia que alli dentro había civiles a cascoporro y aun asi los bombardearon. Es decir, que os vallais ATPC con vuestras lagrimas de cocodrilo, llevais negando el terrorismo contra la poblacion civil desde un principio.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Traducción video de los disparos las piernas.
> 
> 
> Traducción.
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me parece que nadie esta muy contento con esas imágenes pero me gustaría ver la matraca que os traéis con ellas en por ponerte un caso, los 300 civiles que mataran los orcos en el teatro de mariupol cuando todo el mundo sabia que alli dentro había civiles a cascoporro y aun asi los bombardearon. Es decir, que os vallais ATPC con vuestras lagrimas de cocodrilo, llevais negando el terrorismo contra la poblacion civil desde un principio.



Te diriges a mí por casualidad?

Si admites que te parece cojonudo que se dispare a las piernas de un prisionero es que en una guerra harias lo mismo.

Mi suegro estuvo en la Cuerra Civil y contaba que eso lo hacían los más cobardes.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

Irishmen dijo:


> Sinceramente si invaden mi pais matan a civiles yo no capturaría prisioneros, a todos se les aplicaría la ejecución sumarísima, menos problemas logísticos de gestión de prisioneros, no saturo ni consumo recursos horspitalarios , y los enemigos ya saben lo que les queda salir corriendo o morir.



Eso no lo hacían ni los rusos con los nazis que capturaban, y les habían invadido con una crueldad atroz.

Ya veo que al final sale la misma mierda en el hilo general que en el hilo de Txusky.


----------



## Alpharius (27 Mar 2022)

Parece que hasta en la televisión rusa empiezan a no tener las cosas tan claras:


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> También las de prisioneros. Queda poco para que oigamos a los mass media hablar de que se hunde el frente ruso (van con 1 semana de retraso en todo)



Txusky.

Yo pensaba sugerirte en hacer una 'kedada" con los contertulios de este hilo, cuando pase todo esto, para festejar el hilo de la "última aldea Gala" irreductible a las hordas rusas y las hordas de burbuja, en una sidrería guipuzcona, por ejemplo. Pero después de las últimas intervenciones que leo por aquí se me han quitado las ganas.


----------



## asakopako (27 Mar 2022)

No se está hablando mucho de Moldavia, pero es un sitio que podría tener relación directa con Ucrania. Hay 500 soldados ruskies + varios miles de milicianios/mafiosos en el khanato macarra de Transnistria. Los soldados rusos están aislados totalmente por tierra. Moldavia les dejaba usar el aeropuerto de Chisinau hasta ahora más bien a regañadientes. Moldavia apenas tiene ejército y antes no podía jugársela a una mayor intervención rusa. Ahora podrían negarles el uso del aeropuerto. Se están dando varios pasos en su acercamiento a occidente. Este mes han pedido su acceso en la UE y el Consejo de Europa les ha reconocido que el khanato macarra forma parte de Moldavia y que está ocupado por Rusia.









With war on its doorstep, Moldova applies for EU membership


Moldovan President Maia Sandu signed a formal application for her country to join the European Union on Thursday, charting a pro-Western course hastened by Russia's invasion of neighbouring Ukraine.




www.reuters.com












Council of Europe Designates Transnistria ‘Russian Occupied Territory’


The Council of Europe on Tuesday for the first time designated Moldova's breakaway region 'occupied territory' as opposed to territory 'under the effective control of the Russian Federation'.




balkaninsight.com





Pero es que puede acelerar su ingreso en la UE o incluso en la OTAN pese al conflicto interno porque podría pedir reunificarse con Rumanía y de producirse, el acceso a esas 2 organizaciones sería casi inmediato. No es una cuestión que haya generado anteriormente mucho debate por lo que tampoco hay mucha oposición. Un 40% está a favor, pero no necesariamente un 60% en contra. Vista la amenaza de la horda de que puedan ser los siguientes, pueden plantearse esa vía y aumente el respaldo. Hablan el mismo idioma, son rumanos realmente. Como región autónoma se podrían integrar. Y habría territorio OTAN/UE ocupado por una potencia extranjera. Sería aplicable el art. 5.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Mar 2022)

Lo ves puerca escoria, vas difundiendo ese video como un pasquin mientras te tragas para comenzar los 300 muertos en un acto clamorosos de crimenes de lesa humanidad en mairiupol. Esos invasores armados no debieron ser disparados una vez detenidos, lo sabe cualquiera que entienda los estandares occidentales de la guerra, no los del khanato que son diferentes, pero seguro que los 300 civiles muertos en ese único evento terrorista hubieran preferido un tiro a la pierna. Ahora puedes seguir con el pasquin con ese chantaje emocional tan propio de los V los lagartos mientras hay una campaña para blanquear la limpieza etnica ucraniana, empezando por la escoria como tu.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te diriges a mí por casualidad?
> 
> Si admites que te parece cojonudo que se dispare a las piernas de un prisionero es que en una guerra harias lo mismo.
> 
> Mi suegro estuvo en la Cuerda Civil y contaba que eso lo hacían los más cobardes.


----------



## percutor (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Traducción video de los disparos las piernas.
> 
> 
> Traducción.
> ...




lo de disparar es una salvajada , lo que conseguirá es que los rusos disparen a los prisioneros ucranianos .

Pero en el video hay algo extraño , un disparo a un metro de distancia destrozaria toda la pierna , y no se ve nada de eso . Aparte de eso el que dispara podría provocar una bala perdida y herir o matar a terceros . Creo que esos disparos son de fogueo .


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

Los rusos parece que han abandonado la población de Slavutich. Curioso.

Sería interesante saber qué dirección han tomado. No han podido enlazar con la fuerza invasora presente en el área de Chernóbil, demasiados ríos y pantanos por medio supongo, y si se dirigen al norte se confirmará la derrota y retirada del contingente que en origen iba a tomar Chernigov y desde ahí apoyar la conquista de Kiev, ciudades ambas que como sabemos han resistido los ataques rusos.


----------



## MCC (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te diriges a mí por casualidad?
> 
> Si admites que te parece cojonudo que se dispare a las piernas de un prisionero es que en una guerra harias lo mismo.
> 
> Mi suegro estuvo en la Cuerra Civil y contaba que eso lo hacían los más cobardes.



Hablas desde tu cómoda vida de civil europeo en la que tienes todas y cada una de las necesidades cubiertas, amen de que todos tus familiares se encuentran a salvo.

Ahora ponte en el lugar de los ucranianos, la mierda que han sufrido en este último mes, mientras tú degustabas tres comidas calientes, te duchabas con agua tibia y conducías tu coche para ir al trabajo, ellos estaban siendo bombardeados, masacrados y obligados a dormir en sótanos.

¿Cómo reaccionarías si ese suegro del que hablas muere en un bombardeo y solo consigues rescatar su cuerpo desmembrado?

¿Y que si bombardean tu casa y queda reducida a putos escombros humeantes?

¿Qué tal si fueras tú el que este pasando hambre, frio y desosiego?

Ucrania ha sido invadida y los ucranianos están siendo vilmente masacrados con bombas de racimo y misiles hipersónicos ¿Y te horroriza que los soldados ucranianos que han vivido el puto infierno le den un escarmiento a los hijos de puta que han asesinado y destruido su ciudad, su familia y su vida?

Aquí está el video y dadas las circunstancias, YO HARIA LO MISMO.


----------



## Casino (28 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> lo de disparar es una salvajada , lo que conseguirá es que los rusos disparen a los prisioneros ucranianos .
> 
> Pero en el video hay algo extraño , un disparo a un metro de distancia destrozaria toda la pierna , y no se ve nada de eso . Aparte de eso el que dispara podría provocar una bala perdida y herir o matar a terceros . Creo que esos disparos son de fogueo .




Es que es falso, es un fake.
Aunque con la carnicería que están cometiendo los orcos al final habrá atrocidades por parte del bando ucraniano, sí o sí.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

Fuerte explosión en Kiev ahora mismo segun la CNN


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## mike17 (28 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> lo de disparar es una salvajada , lo que conseguirá es que los rusos disparen a los prisioneros ucranianos .
> 
> Pero en el video hay algo extraño , un disparo a un metro de distancia destrozaria toda la pierna , y no se ve nada de eso . Aparte de eso el que dispara podría provocar una bala perdida y herir o matar a terceros . Creo que esos disparos son de fogueo .



Efectivamente yo apostaria a que son de fogueo porque un 7,62 o 5, 56 rebotaria en el suelo y tienen gran poder de penetracion de ahí las placas balisticas adicionales a los chalecos y por otra un disparo en la pierna con ese calibre genera lesiones graves que hacen inviable el transporte del herido en esas condiciones.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Mar 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Eres tan sumamente tonto, que a tenor de lo que dices crees que el Méxicano es esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Un pais de mierda que arruino el imperio que les dejo España 
A la que traicionaron

Construyendo un estado antihispanico basado en la leyenda negra

Empezando por su nombre. México. Que tienen que ver los mexicas con Chiapas o Baja California

Mexicas que eran igual de invasores que los espaloles ya que procedian del actual Colorado llegando al valle de Mexico sobre el 1300 y oprimendo a los nativos


México lleva 170 años bajo la bota usana

Mexico era mas rica que EEUU en 1820
De nada les sirvio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

rusos y sus rusadas, despliegas artilleria en las inmediaciones de una central nuclear
falta de escrupulos demoniaca


----------



## vagodesigner (28 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Eso no lo hacían ni los rusos con los nazis que capturaban, y les habían invadido con una crueldad atroz.



Pero que dice hombre de Dios? Las salvajadas que hacían los rusos con los alemanes tenían poco que envidiar a las contrarias. Busque la masacre de Feodosia, por poner un ejemplo


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusos y sus rusadas, despliegas artilleria en las inmediaciones de una central nuclear
> falta de escrupulos demoniaca



Montar un polvorín en Chrrnobyl yo lo consideraría un acto de guerra contra Europa


----------



## César Borgia (28 Mar 2022)

Llevo unos días desconectado pero por lo que leo la evolución de los distintos "planes " ha sido así:

Plan A: Tomar las grandes ciudades en 48 horas y forzar un acuerdo favorable...............fracasó. El ejercitó ucraniano les paró.
Plan B. Avance en tres ejes con todas las fuerzas acumuladas en Ucrania..........................fracasó. fallo logístico, escasa cobertura aérea y ausencia de mando que coordinara el avance de los tres frentes.
Plan C: Mantener el terreno ganado. Está fracasando situación estancada Rusia está sufrido un duro desgaste y asume un conflicto largo..........

Plan E. Centrarse en un sólo eje..................y decir que era el objetivo único desde el principio de la "operación especial" e intentar blanquear la cagada con propaganda ................

¿El F cual será?


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Montar un polvorín en Chrrnobyl yo lo consideraría un acto de guerra contra Europa



Si ucrania se defiende y ataca el polvorín en Chernobyl, podremos decir que Ucrania bombardea el sarcófago y tal?

Lo digo por la costumbre ya.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Traducción video de los disparos las piernas.
> La mayor parte del video la cámara está tratando de averiguar cómo están heridos. A un hombre se le pregunta si tiene la pierna rota y dice que sí.
> Se oye a un tipo en el fondo gritar "Eres un oficial, ¿por qué coño estás bombardeando Kharkiv? ¿Matando civiles?" (por lo que *parece que se trata de un grupo de artillería*).
> Luego otro tipo grita "¿Hay oficiales?" "¿Hay oficiales?"
> ...



Mal asunto, malo. Los de artillería son odiados y carne de cañón para la infantería, paracas y boinas verdes, además de las razones obvias de disparar con gran calibre y causar mucho destrozo tienen mucha información topográfica y movimientos de tropa, tácticas de ataque en esa zona (para no bombardear a los suyos,etc).
Quiero decir que el procedimiento usual será que canten toda la info inmediatamente ya que es cambiante, y después...
...curarlos, darles comida y una novia? 
Da la puñetera casualidad de que ayer lo estaba hablando con un amigo que era artillero incluso sirvió un tiempo en los enormes Vickers de Mahón donde rodaron la pelicula "los cañones de Navarone" y él era consciente de esos malos amores en caso de confrontación.
De 381mm eran los angelitos!


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo ves puerca escoria, vas difundiendo ese video como un pasquin mientras te tragas para comenzar los 300 muertos en un acto clamorosos de crimenes de lesa humanidad en mairiupol. Esos invasores armados no debieron ser disparados una vez detenidos, lo sabe cualquiera que entienda los estandares occidentales de la guerra, no los del khanato que son diferentes, pero seguro que los 300 civiles muertos en ese único evento terrorista hubieran preferido un tiro a la pierna. Ahora puedes seguir con el pasquin con ese chantaje emocional tan propio de los V los lagartos mientras hay una campaña para blanquear la limpieza etnica ucraniana, empezando por la escoria como tu.



"..*vas difundiendo ese video como un pasquin* ..."

Estas totalmente demenciado, yo me he limitado a traducir del inglés al español el texto en inglés.

Ahora me he convencido del todo que Burbuja es una puta cueva de gente enferma. Tú me has puesto decenas de zanxs en este hilo y en otros. Y ahora *me dices que yo estoy venga publicar este video cuando yo no lo he publicado ni una vez*!!

Mira, vete a un psiquiatra o quizás mejor a un geriátrico. No te pongo en el ignore a pesar de tus insultos porque no pongo a nadie, pero no quiero saber nada más de ti

Y no me pongas ni un puto zans más joder!! Un


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

tranquilo men no te sulfures, he visto esa trascripcion media docena de veces y la matraca con el video, lo que no he visto apenas son mencion a los crimenes terroristas de los rusos por ejemplo en el teatro y ya salto.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> "..*vas difundiendo ese video como un pasquin* ..."
> 
> Estas totalmente demenciado, yo me he limitado a traducir del inglés al español el texto en inglés.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿El F cual será?



Echarle la culpa de que todos los planes anteriores salieran mal al becario nuevo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

hay para empezar una diferencia, es que el bombardeo ucraniano sobre chernobyl no se ha producido.

si que hilais retorica fina para hacer de abogado del diablo, pero luego callais como perras ante el notorio genocidio del khan, eso se os escapa, complices



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Si ucrania se defiende y ataca el polvorín en Chernobyl, podremos decir que Ucrania bombardea el sarcófago y tal?
> 
> Lo digo por la costumbre ya.


----------



## -carrancas (28 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay una diferencia, es que el bombar




bot otan a sueldo

ni puto caso


----------



## -carrancas (28 Mar 2022)

el tema pienso que no es tanto el ejercito ucraniano como el bon azov, que es mas un grupo paramilitar que un ejercito regular, y es alli donde creo que se ha torturado sistematicamente, porque estos angelitos llevan haciendolo continuadamente desde hace 8 años.


----------



## OBDC (28 Mar 2022)

Ese video es un montaje grande como un pino. Independientemente de que esas cosas si puedan ocurrir, nadie es tan tonto para grabarlo y subirlo a las redes sabiendo que puede derivar al terminar la guerra en un juicio por crímenes de guerra.
Ese video es un montaje parte de la "guerra mediática" para desalentar el enemigo y por eso se sube a las redes, y con esto no digo que no ocurran esas cosas.
Es más que obvio que esta guerra se libra también en la opinión pública.
Nada garantiza que no sean actores y todo un montaje, ni obviamente lo contrario. Pero la lógica nos lleva a pensar que es un montaje, porque tampoco es que se graba con un fin de hacer ni el "chulo" y nadie de los grabados se niega a ser grabado con el riesgo que representa de posible identificación. Esta todo perfectamente guionado y coordinado. Parece hasta ensayado cada plano y los guiones. Lo que está claro, que a los soldados rusos que entren en Ukrania y hayan visto el vídeo, seguro que no les apetece ni hacer el bárbaro ni luchar.
Un tweet bien colocado y en el tiempo adecuado con el contenido medido puede ser más barato y efectivo que cientos de misiles.
En esta guerra, la propaganda y la desinformación es tal, que nadie (ni los que participan en las bases) sabe a ciencia cierta lo que ocurre, todo es meramente interpretación de lo que nos muestran y que quieren que veamos y pensemos. Una y otra parte.
Para mi es tan obvio como que Tweeter a suprimido y censurado videos mucho más lights de los que se ven, y me queda claro que si los mantienen publicados es porque alguien paga para que así sea, y por respaldo legal, le han tenido que demostrar previamente que son "películas montadas" pata evitar responsabilidades legales. El otro día en menos de dos horas se cargaron un video de un chaval que se estampó en una atracción de una feria y era 1000 veces menos duro que cualquiera de los que se exponen en este foro como "reflejo" de lo que ocurre.
Y así viendo los videos "propagandisticos" de uno y otro lado se reconoce hasta el estilo de producción. Los otanistas son mucho más realistas que los prorrusos que son más sobreactuados y siempre con un tinte de"supermacho" que es hasta rudiculo con checheños disparando a no se sabe que sin protegerse y descargando burradas de munición que si le dispararan a algo realmente también le podría disparar a el. Es como que le dijeron," pon cara de fiero y dispara como las pelis de Rambo". Se nota claramente donde hay más poder y experiencia en manipular emociones de la industria cinematográfica que apoya a una y otra parte. Obviamente en occidente, donde funciona la democracia, el nivel de manipulación mediático tiene que tener un nivel superior a países autocraticos, donde la opinión pública no tiene importancia.
Zelensky hace el ganso en la TV día si y día no, lo que demuestra que su preocupación es ganar la batalla mediática consiguiendo apoyos y casualmente es judío y también la industria cinematográfica occidental está dominada por clanes judíos.
Además, quien es el que graba? Quien edita? Quien le pone banda sonora estimulante? Un soldado que está más acojonado y tratando de salvar el culo? 
Creerse cualquier cosa de Tweeter, es casi pueril, e insisto con que no estoy diciendo que no ocurran barbaridades, pero si digo que el 99% de los vídeos de la guerra que recorren Tweeter son montajes hasta montados con música guay la mayoría, que hace creer que la guerra parece más un juego de Play que lo duro que realmente es.
Por eso también pienso que los equipos rusos que se ven son viejos (para atrezzo es obvio que es fácil y barato conseguir equipos viejos ya descartados o descatalogados) 
Y siguiendo el rollo propagandístico el tarado de Korea del Norte también hizo el suyo, aunque no llega ni a nominado al Oscar. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Mar 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Hablas desde tu cómoda vida de civil europeo en la que tienes todas y cada una de las necesidades cubiertas, amen de que todos tus familiares se encuentran a salvo.
> 
> Ahora ponte en el lugar de los ucranianos, la mierda que han sufrido en este último mes, mientras tú degustabas tres comidas calientes, te duchabas con agua tibia y conducías tu coche para ir al trabajo, ellos estaban siendo bombardeados, masacrados y obligados a dormir en sótanos.
> 
> ...



Estas defendiendo un Crimen de Guerra. . En el mejor hilo, con menos insultos y con más enlaces de Burbuja sobre la guerra nos vienes a defender un Crimen de Guerra?

Eres un infiltrado para joder el hilo y que todo el foro sepa y proclame que aquí se defienden los crímenes de guerra? Pues lo siento, me vas a tener enfrente como cuando me he peleado con los nazis y comunistas que no querían reconocer los crímenes contra los judíos de Hitler y los de Stalin, incluida el Homolodor o la hambruna que propició en Ucrania (sobre todo) las medidas de colectivizacion agraria.

" War crime is a violation of the laws of war that gives rise to individual criminal responsibility for actions by the combatants, such as *intentionally killing civilians or intentionally killing prisoners of war*, torture, taking hostages, unnecessarily destroying civilian property, deception by perfidy, wartime sexual


----------



## JAGGER (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te diriges a mí por casualidad?
> 
> Si admites que te parece cojonudo que se dispare a las piernas de un prisionero es que en una guerra harias lo mismo.
> 
> Mi suegro estuvo en la Cuerra Civil y contaba que eso lo hacían los más cobardes.



Te equivocas, los más cobardes invaden a otro pueblo, al que llaman hermano.
Tienes las manos manchadas de sangre.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

Supuesto militar ruso cuenta que se han pasado al lado de Ukrania para luchar contra el verdadero fascismo.


----------



## LurkerIII (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Estas defendiendo un Crimen de Guerra. . En el mejor hilo, con menos insultos y con más enlaces de Burbuja sobre la guerra nos vienes a defender un Crimen de Guerra?
> 
> Eres un infiltrado para joder el hilo y que todo el foro sepa y proclame que aquí de se defienden los crímenes de guerra? Pues lo siento, me vas a tener enfrente como cuando me he peleado con los nazis y comunistas que no querían reconocer los crímenes contra los judíos de Hitler y los de Stalin, incluida el Homolodor o la hambruna que propició en Ucrania (sobre todo) las medidas de colectivizacion agraria.
> 
> " War crime is a violation of the laws of war that gives rise to individual criminal responsibility for actions by the combatants, such as *intentionally killing civilians or intentionally killing prisoners of war*, torture, taking hostages, unnecessarily destroying civilian property, deception by perfidy, wartime sexual



No creo que se esté defendiendo un crimen de guerra. De hecho, en el mensaje en el que acusas a Ariki Mau precisamente de "te parece cojonudo que se dispare", el forero empieza con "nadie está muy contento con esas imágenes". Creo que está buscando gresca o enmierdar el hilo.

Luego ya cuando dices "no lo hacían ni los rusos con los nazis [inciso: soldados. No todos los soldados eran nazis] que capturaban" es de una ignorancia histórica terrible. Los rusos mandaron a los POW alemanes hacia Siberia (algo que están haciendo ahora mismo no con los prisioneros ucranianos, sino con la población civil ucraniana), sin comida, sin ropa y caminando. Vamos, que formalmente no les pegaban un tiro en la rodilla, pero... Y los tuvieron allí hasta bien pasada la guerra. Luego, mientras iban hacia Berlín hicieron barbaridades tremendas, *incluso con los suyos*, ya que consideraban a los POW propios como traidores. Las violaciones masivas de los rusos son algo que no hicieron los soldados alemanes durante su avance.

Al tema: _nadie está muy contento con esas imágenes._ Pero es algo que ocurre en todas las guerras, a pesar de lo que te haya contado tu abuelo. Los francotiradores casi nunca son hechos prisioneros, porque la tropa los odia. Lo mismo con los artilleros. Cuando te invaden, destruyen tu casa, matan a tus familiares y pretenden hacerte un esclavo es completamente esperable (que no justicable) que a alguen se le vaya la mano con el gatillo. Esto es muy diferente que una orden de bombardeo sistemático a población civil, en la que no es un momento de cabreo sino una sistematización del terror. O traer tropas desde Chechenia que son conocidas por su supuesta brutalidad, con intenciones obvias. Eso también son crímenes de guerra, pero como no sale en el TikTok no deben contar tanto, o algo.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

También justificas esto?

Decenas de civiles torturados y asesinados a sangre fría por tu queridos ukronazis.

Seguro que le encuentras alguna justificación.

Dais mucho asco otanistas follayankees.

Sólo ese video justifica la intervención rusa. Están saliendo más. 



https://files.catbox.moe/rof6ol.mp4


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Te equivocas, los más cobardes invaden a otro pueblo, al que llaman hermano.
> Tienes las manos manchadas de sangre.



Quien cojones está defendiendo a los rusos? Llevo cientos de mensajes condenando a los invasores y descojonandome de los que lo defienden. En fin, esto es Burbuja.


----------



## LurkerIII (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> También justificas esto?
> 
> Decenas de civiles torturados y asesinados a sangre fría por tu queridos ukronazis.
> 
> ...



He visto ese mismo vídeo titulado: "estos son los muertos del teatro de Mairupol bombardeado por los rusos".

Sacar una pila de muertos _en todo caso posteriores a la intervención_ sin absolutamente ningún contexto como justificación de una intervención es ridículo.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Según los british, poca novedad:


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Desde que comenzó la ofensiva, más de 200.000 ucranianos han utilizado la aplicación «еВорог» ("e-Enemy") para informar sobre soldados rusos, su equipamiento y ataques. Estas alertas en tiempo real han ayudado a los defensores ucranianos a matar a más de 16.000 invasores y destruir más de 4.000 de sus vehículos.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Las tropas de ocupación rusas piden comida en Ivankiv y Orane. No están actuando de forma agresiva y no están saqueando, según el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los defensores ucranianos han roto el suministro de los invasores rusos al noroeste de Kiev.

No creo q tarden en rendirse


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

Otro hilo interesantísimo del general retirado Mick Ryan. Sobre la mala estrategia rusa y su impacto en la táctica y organización de la ofensiva. La forma de exponer la idea, desarrollarla y llegar a conclusiones en apenas 25 tweets es sencillamente magistral. Me gusta el análisis porque es praticamente calcado al que manejamos en este hilo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Malas noticias, hablando con un contacto que vive en Berdyansk me dice que estan intentando implementar el rublo, y conectar la comunicacion de telvision, telefono e Internet directamente con Rusia


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desde que comenzó la ofensiva, más de 200.000 ucranianos han utilizado la aplicación «еВорог» ("e-Enemy") para informar sobre soldados rusos, su equipamiento y ataques. Estas alertas en tiempo real han ayudado a los defensores ucranianos a matar a más de 16.000 invasores y destruir más de 4.000 de sus vehículos.



Pues como te pillen con eso en el móvil adivina lo que te puede pasar.


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Parece que hasta en la televisión rusa empiezan a no tener las cosas tan claras:



El analisis es correcto

Si Rusia no puede conquistar y mamonear Ucrania, contra la OTAN no tiene ni media hostia. En las ultimas semanas ya no amenazan a polonia, finlandia y demas

El problema que tienen ahora es decidir que van a hacer con esa informacion, envainarsela e intentar vender una derrota como una victoria o envidar todo y de perdidos al rio

Porque con la que les viene encima con las sanciones, van a tener muy chungo reforzarse militarmente para intentar otras aventuras


----------



## Polietileno (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Estas defendiendo un Crimen de Guerra. . En el mejor hilo, con menos insultos y con más enlaces de Burbuja sobre la guerra nos vienes a defender un Crimen de Guerra?
> 
> Eres un infiltrado para joder el hilo y que todo el foro sepa y proclame que aquí de se defienden los crímenes de guerra? Pues lo siento, me vas a tener enfrente como cuando me he peleado con los nazis y comunistas que no querían reconocer los crímenes contra los judíos de Hitler y los de Stalin, incluida el Homolodor o la hambruna que propició en Ucrania (sobre todo) las medidas de colectivizacion agraria.
> 
> " War crime is a violation of the laws of war that gives rise to individual criminal responsibility for actions by the combatants, such as *intentionally killing civilians or intentionally killing prisoners of war*, torture, taking hostages, unnecessarily destroying civilian property, deception by perfidy, wartime sexual



Que va a ser infiltrado defiende los crímenes de guerra porque así lo dicta su religión. Los bombardeos a ciudades en la retaguardia también son crímenes de guerra. O matar a los mayores de 10 años como en Filipinas

Los alemanes sí `podrían haber masacrado a prisioneros ingleses y americanos por los bombardeos de sus hijos mujeres y padres en sus ciudades y el más famoso crimen de guerra contra los anglos el de Malmedy con unas decenas de muertos todavía no está claro, lo que sí está claro son los fusilamientos de prisioneros que hicieron después los estadounidenses y genocidio acabada la guerra a prisioneros y civiles alemanes, aunque eso ya se sabrá en su momento.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Mar 2022)

The drone operators who halted Russian convoy headed for Kyiv


Special IT force of 30 soldiers on quad bikes is vital part of Ukraine’s defence, but forced to crowdfund for supplies




www.theguardian.com






*Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev*

La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.









Una semana después de su invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reunió una columna mecanizada de 40 millas para montar un ataque abrumador contra Kiev desde el norte.

Pero el convoy de vehículos blindados y camiones de suministro se detuvo en cuestión de días, y la ofensiva fracasó, en gran parte debido a una serie de emboscadas nocturnas llevadas a cabo por un equipo de 30 fuerzas especiales ucranianas y operadores de drones en cuatrimotos, según un comandante ucraniano.

Los operadores de drones procedían de una unidad de reconocimiento aéreo, Aerorozvidka , que comenzó hace ocho años como un grupo de especialistas en TI voluntarios y aficionados que diseñaban sus propias máquinas y se ha convertido en un elemento esencial en la exitosa resistencia de Ucrania a David y Goliat.

Sin embargo, mientras que los patrocinadores occidentales de Ucrania han suministrado miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos y otros equipos militares, Aerorozvidka se ha visto obligada a recurrir al crowdfunding y a una red de contactos personales para seguir adelante, haciéndose con componentes como módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas, ante los controles de exportación que prohíben su envío a Ucrania.

El comandante de la unidad, el teniente coronel Yaroslav Honchar, dio cuenta de la emboscada cerca de la ciudad de Ivankiv que ayudó a detener la vasta y pesada ofensiva rusa en seco. Dijo que los combatientes ucranianos en cuatriciclos pudieron acercarse a la columna rusa que avanzaba por la noche cabalgando a través del bosque a ambos lados de la carretera que conduce al sur hacia Kiev desde la dirección de Chernobyl .

*Los soldados ucranianos estaban equipados con gafas de visión nocturna, rifles de francotirador, minas detonadas a distancia, drones equipados con cámaras termográficas y otros capaces de arrojar pequeñas bombas de 1,5 kg.*

“Esta pequeña unidad en la noche destruyó dos o tres vehículos a la cabeza de este convoy, y luego quedó atascado. Se quedaron allí dos noches más y [destruyeron] muchos vehículos”, dijo Honchar.






La unidad Aerorozvidka ensambla un dron. Fotografía: Aerorozvidka
Los rusos dividieron la columna en unidades más pequeñas para tratar de avanzar hacia la capital ucraniana, pero el mismo equipo de asalto pudo montar un ataque en su depósito de suministros, afirmó, paralizando la capacidad de avance de los rusos

*El primer escalón de la fuerza rusa se quedó sin calefacción, sin petróleo, sin bombas y sin gas. Y todo sucedió gracias al trabajo de 30 personas”, dijo Honchar*.

La unidad Aerorozvidka también afirma haber ayudado a derrotar un ataque aéreo ruso en el aeropuerto de Hostomel, justo al noroeste de Kiev, en el primer día de la guerra, utilizando drones para localizar, apuntar y bombardear a unos 200 paracaidistas rusos ocultos en un extremo de la guerra. aeródromo.

“Eso contribuyó en gran medida al hecho de que no pudieron usar este aeródromo para un mayor desarrollo de su ataque”, dijo el teniente Taras, uno de los ayudantes de Honchar.

No todos los detalles de estas afirmaciones se pudieron verificar de forma independiente, pero los funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU. han dicho que los ataques ucranianos contribuyeron a detener la columna blindada alrededor de Ivankiv. La gran cantidad de imágenes de combates aéreos publicadas por los ucranianos subraya la importancia de los drones para su resistencia.

Anuncio publicitario

La unidad fue iniciada por jóvenes ucranianos con educación universitaria que habían sido parte del levantamiento de Maidan de 2014 y se ofrecieron como voluntarios para usar sus habilidades técnicas en la resistencia contra la primera invasión rusa en Crimea y la región de Donbass. Su fundador, Volodymyr Kochetkov-Sukach, era un banquero de inversiones que murió en acción en 2015 en Donbas, un recordatorio de los altos riesgos involucrados. Los rusos pueden aferrarse a la firma electrónica del dron y atacar rápidamente con morteros, por lo que los equipos de Aerorozvidka tienen que lanzarse y correr.

Honchar es un exsoldado convertido en consultor de marketing de TI, que regresó al ejército después de la primera invasión rusa. Taras era un consultor de gestión, que se especializó en la recaudación de fondos para la unidad y solo se unió a tiempo completo como combatiente en febrero.

En sus inicios, la unidad utilizaba drones comerciales de vigilancia, pero su equipo de ingenieros, diseñadores de software y entusiastas de los drones desarrollaron posteriormente sus propios diseños.

Construyeron una gama de drones de vigilancia, así como grandes máquinas de ocho rotores de 1,5 metros capaces de arrojar bombas y granadas antitanque propulsadas por cohetes, y crearon un sistema llamado Delta, una red de sensores a lo largo de las líneas del frente que alimentaban a un mapa digital para que los comandantes pudieran ver los movimientos enemigos a medida que ocurrían. Ahora utiliza el sistema satelital Starlink, suministrado por Elon Musk, para enviar datos en vivo a las unidades de artillería ucranianas, lo que les permite concentrarse en los objetivos rusos.

La unidad fue disuelta en 2019 por el entonces ministro de defensa, pero fue revivida apresuradamente en octubre del año pasado cuando se avecinaba la amenaza de invasión rusa.

La capacidad de mantener una vista aérea de los movimientos rusos ha sido fundamental para el éxito de las tácticas de estilo guerrillero de Ucrania. Pero los esfuerzos de Aerorozvidka para expandirse y reemplazar el equipo perdido se han visto obstaculizados por un suministro limitado de drones y componentes, y los esfuerzos para asegurarlos a través de adquisiciones del Ministerio de Defensa han producido poco, en parte porque son una incorporación reciente a las fuerzas armadas y todavía considerados extraños.


Además, algunos de los módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas fabricados en EE. UU. y Canadá están sujetos a controles de exportación, por lo que han recurrido a la financiación colectiva y han pedido a una red global de amigos y simpatizantes que los encuentren en eBay u otros sitios web.

Marina Borozna, quien fue estudiante de economía en la universidad con Taras, está explorando formas de comprar lo que necesita la unidad y encontrar rutas para cruzar la frontera con los suministros.

“Sé que hay personas que quieren ayudarlos a luchar, personas que quieren hacer un poco más que la ayuda humanitaria”, dijo Borozna. “Si quieres abordar la causa raíz de este sufrimiento humano, tienes que derrotar la invasión rusa. Aerorozvidka marca una gran diferencia y necesitan nuestro apoyo”.

Su socio, Klaus Hentrich, biólogo molecular en Cambridge, también está ayudando en el esfuerzo, aprovechando su experiencia como recluta en el ejército alemán.

Yo mismo estaba en una unidad de reconocimiento de artillería, así que inmediatamente me di cuenta del gran impacto que tiene Aerorozvidka. Efectivamente le dan ojos a su artillería”, dijo Hentrich. “Donde podemos marcar la diferencia es reuniendo apoyo internacional, ya sea contribuciones financieras, ayuda para obtener componentes técnicos más difíciles de encontrar o donaciones de drones civiles comunes”.


Los suministros militares se agotaron en ambos lados, pero Rusia conserva la ventaja
Leer más
La unidad también está buscando formas de superar la interferencia rusa, parte de la guerra electrónica que se libra en Ucrania en paralelo a las bombas, proyectiles y misiles. En la actualidad, Aerorozvidka normalmente espera a que los rusos apaguen su equipo de interferencia para lanzar sus propios drones, y luego envía sus máquinas al mismo tiempo. Luego, la unidad concentra su potencia de fuego en los vehículos de guerra electrónica.

Honchar describe estas batallas tecnológicas y la forma de luchar de Aerorozvidka como el futuro de la guerra, en el que enjambres de pequeños equipos conectados en red por la confianza mutua y las comunicaciones avanzadas pueden abrumar a un adversario más grande y mejor armado.

“*Somos como una colmena de abejas”, dijo. “Una abeja no es nada, pero si te enfrentas a mil, puede derrotar a una gran fuerza. Somos como las abejas, pero trabajamos de noche”.*


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

Y los informadores en el Kremlin que alguno estara pensando en como salir de esta cuando el Zar sea depuesto


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Según los british, poca novedad:



Estancamiento Yemeni, la batalla de Marib en Yemen ya lleva como año y medio, aunque sospecho que los rusos perdieron sustancial capacidad de maniobra blindada mecanizada para ejecutar ofensivas de potencia han perdido muchas latas de muy buena calidad T-90, T-80 modernizados, T-72B3, BMP-3 etc 

El pequeño contra ataque Ucraniano en las afueras de Kharkov aproximadamente 24 3 22 estilo Call Of Dutty 


El ultimo vídeo prisioneros del hilo de twitter rusos capturados 

Las posiciones de los putlerianos en el sur parecen bastante solidas ciertas fuentes sugieren que parece que han llegado para quedarse el ejercito Ucraniano se aproximo a Kherson pero nunca entro la ofensiva requiere mas riesgos y recursos que una guerra defensiva yo veo que militarmente han actuado de forma correcta en una guerra de desgaste 

¿Error no haber salido de Mariupol cuando podían?

Solo el tiempo lo dirá 

Pero si salían Putler hubiera cantado victoria incluso podía declarar alto al fuego unilateral tacho retacho no juego mas ya gane - La situación actual esta sometiendo a Putler a un desgaste sustancial de sus fuerzas.

USA puede subir la apuesta y suministrar a Ucrania drones de los potentes de verdad verdad los Drones paco turcos han limitado la artillería de los rusos vídeo 23 3 22


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The drone operators who halted Russian convoy headed for Kyiv
> 
> 
> Special IT force of 30 soldiers on quad bikes is vital part of Ukraine’s defence, but forced to crowdfund for supplies
> ...



Tios con drones en quads. Vaya, esto cada vez parece más el Battlefield Bad Company 2 si no fuera por los miles de jóvenes de uno y otro bando muertos en vano y los civiles asesinados impunemente por un sátrapa.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Esto es raro. Su35 destruido. Hasta ahora habíamos visto mucho su34. ¿Serán los nuevos AA británicos?


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, mejor de lo que piensas. Pero aún así creo que todo el mundo puede cambiar. Llámame ingenuo.
> 
> - Roma, se dedicó al saqueo y compraventa de esclavos durante 1000 años.
> - En Alemania Hitler estaba en el poder hasta hace nada y quería invadir el mundo.
> ...



Si es que el problema es que estos bandarras no quieren cambiar. Que nos parezca horrible su crueldad, extorsión y rapiña ellos lo denominan "incomprensión a su mentalidad asiática".


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Rusos reactivando el avance sobre Kiev. Esperemos que con el mismo éxito que hasta ahora:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Luego haré un análisis del vídeo de los rusos que les dispararon en la pierna

Puede ser cierto o un montaje de la inteligencia militar Rusa

Si es verdad solo digo que no eran ningunos santos si se hubieran quedado en casa tendrían sus piernas intactas obviamente, la guerra es brutal cruel y despiadada no es así @JAGGER @Profesor Bacterio la doritada tenia 8 años pidiendo wuerra que Putler invadiera y luego salen chillando porque a sus rambitos rusos supuestamente le pegaron un tiro en una pata

Mas patéticos y cagaflawers no pueden ser los imbéciles


----------



## machinaexdeus (28 Mar 2022)

Otro dimitry invento: el cuchillo-pistola que dispara con la hoja apuntándote en la jeta. 







El NRS-2 es un híbrido de arma con una combinación de hoja de cuchillo y un mecanismo de disparo integrado de un solo tiro diseñado para disparar un cartucho SP-4 de 7,62×41 mm. 

Fue fabricada por la Fábrica de Armas de Tula para las tropas Spetsnaz soviéticas en la década de 1980, y todavía se utiliza como arma personal para las tropas Spetsnaz modernas y los grupos especiales del FSB. La NRS-2 está diseñada para apuñalar o lanzar con la hoja, o disparar a distancias de hasta 25 metros. 


Mecanismo de disparo 

Para utilizar el mecanismo de disparo incorporado, se presiona la palanca de apertura y se gira el cañón fuera del mango del cuchillo, se introduce el cartucho en la cámara de disparo y se vuelve a meter el cañón en el mango. Se gira de nuevo en su sitio utilizando dos puntas que encajan en el pestillo exterior. Después, se amartilla la palanca situada en el lado derecho de la NRS-2 mientras se gira el seguro situado junto al cañón a la posición de "fuego". A continuación, la mano izquierda del usuario se utiliza para sujetar la hoja del cuchillo, y la derecha para sujetar el mango del cuchillo, con el índice derecho colocado en el gatillo, que se encuentra por encima del seguro al lado del cañón del arma.


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es raro. Su35 destruido. Hasta ahora habíamos visto mucho su34. ¿Serán los nuevos AA británicos?



O los S300...


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Luego haré un análisis del vídeo de los rusos que les dispararon en la pierna
> 
> Puede ser cierto o un montaje de la inteligencia militar Rusa
> 
> ...



Yo no digo nada, en plan legalista es una salvajada, pero si estuviese yo en su lugar no se lo que haria. 

Cuando te enfrentas a un invasor que bombardea hospitales y mata niños, que roba y viola y destruye casas, escuelas y demas infraestructura civil, que usa bombas de racimo y fosforo y que no tiene inconveniente en usar armas quimicas y bacteriologicas mientras amenaza a todo lo que se mueve con un ataque nuclear, que tiene a mercenarios a sueldo que disfrutan usando tacticas de terror, secuestro y tortura, lo de ponerse exquisito con la convencion de ginebra quizas sea mucho pedir


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOM: Zelensky admite que no veían venir la guerra, que es algo que ya se sospechaba, que los ucranianos no lo tenían nada claro, todo lo contrario a lo que pensaban Estados Unidos o Reino Unido




Un par de pérdidas interesantes de los rusos:







txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es raro. Su35 destruido. Hasta ahora habíamos visto mucho su34. ¿Serán los nuevos AA británicos?



Muy aventurado me parece ver esos restos ardientes a tanta distancia en un vídeo de baja resolución y asegurar que es un SU-35


----------



## elena francis (28 Mar 2022)

Up!!


----------



## uberales (28 Mar 2022)

@Zhukov recuerda oooooohm, oooooohm. Te va a venir la gastritis y la jodemos


----------



## Chaini (28 Mar 2022)

Mariupol hoy.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que se va confirmando que los rusos quieren de nuevo avanzar sobre Kiev. Está claro que cuando un ruso dice algo, debes dar por seguro que miente:


----------



## Chaini (28 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @Zhukov recuerda oooooohm, oooooohm. Te va a venir la gastritis y la jodemos



¿Quien es el gracioso que esta subiendo el blog de Zhukov a otras webs para que se rían de el?


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOOOM: Zelensky admite que no veían venir la guerra, que es algo que ya se sospechaba, que los ucranianos no lo tenían nada claro, todo lo contrario a lo que pensaban Estados Unidos o Reino Unido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos tampoco estaban seguros pero decían que podía ser:


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

y finalmente confirman un su 30:


----------



## elena francis (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Montar un polvorín en Chrrnobyl yo lo consideraría un acto de guerra contra Europa



Al final habrá que efectuar alguna operación de comando para garantizar la seguridad de la central nuclear de Chernóbil.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tios con drones en quads. Vaya, esto cada vez parece más el Battlefield Bad Company 2 si no fuera por los miles de jóvenes de uno y otro bando muertos en vano y los civiles asesinados impunemente por un sátrapa.



Me voy a comprar un quad de esos para cuando sea el mad max o vengan los rusos a dar por culo...


----------



## hgkgkgk (28 Mar 2022)

Los rusos volando puentes al norte de Kiev



Junto a las infos de combates en esa zona, todo sugiere que están intentando consolidar ese frente, que este finde parecía que estaba a punto de desmonorarse, al tiempo que intentan avanzar por el Sur donde sí están teniendo más éxito.


----------



## cienaga (28 Mar 2022)

entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos

al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia

que cosa mas rara 

(abro paraguas)


Spoiler: sigo diciendo



apenas hay videos de combates en ningun frente, tanto de un bando como de otro, que no posiciono por ningun bando, ya que no es mi guerra


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

con vaqueros como buenos operaciones Especiales


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...



Lo que hay es muchos videos de prisioneros y de rusos muertos reventados, sinceramente de esas cosas no las pongo. Las ncerologicas de Necro mancer van a todo trapo.. muchos son niños rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...




A mi ya me aburre ponerlos, pero si quieres te pongo mas


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...




Tambien puede ser que los rusos se quedan sin vehiculos q reventar, esto es lo que estan trayendo al frente


----------



## Turbamulta (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> con vaqueros como buenos operaciones Especiales



Eso es de la época de Vietnam lo menos


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente hoy se ha desatado una ofensiva rusa feroz en en el sector de Kiev. A los ucranianos que defienden su capital les están tirando de todo, a la desesperada.







Y por otra parte los ucranianos han conseguido despejar de invasores todo el sector al Sur de Sumy, que hasta ayer aparecía aún en rojo.
Desde Trostianets hasta la frontera bielorrusa, en el eje formado por las carreteras P45 y M12 se ha hecho una labor de limpieza a fondo.







Aparte de eso y en el marco de la ofensiva general, toda la zona de Jarkov está siendo bombardeada.

Intento no ver vídeos de esos de tiktok ni esas cosas, la verdad es que aportan poco.
Las cifras de pérdidas rusas que se detallan aquí a diario (cifras de parte, tomar con reservas):








Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com




Indican que ha bajado el ritmo de destrucción de tanques, ayer "solo" una veintena, pero hay que entender que tampoco los rusos están haciendo avances blindados significativos, y menos ahora que saben la que les puede caer, tampoco son tontos del todo, lógicamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

esta es la doctrina buena que comentábamos aquí.
Entiendo que aunque el frente norte no avance, pueden dejar unidades alli para enclavar al terreno tambien fuerzas ucranianas y no se vallan a otros frentes; fijar piezas por la mera presencia.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> The drone operators who halted Russian convoy headed for Kyiv
> 
> 
> Special IT force of 30 soldiers on quad bikes is vital part of Ukraine’s defence, but forced to crowdfund for supplies
> ...


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues precisamente hoy se ha desatado una ofensiva rusa feroz en en el sector de Kiev. A los ucranianos que defienden su capital les están tirando de todo, a la desesperada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy muy preocupado por la ofensiva en Kiev. Espero que no haya sido una sorpresa para los ucras.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Al final habrá que efectuar alguna operación de comando para garantizar la seguridad de la central nuclear de Chernóbil.



Chernobil hace 20 años que esta parada y que no queda material radiactivo a altas temperaturas que pueda explotar.

Podeis estar tranquilos vosotros y la Susana Griso.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Quien cojones está defendiendo a los rusos? Llevo cientos de mensajes condenando a los invasores y descojonandome de los que lo defienden. En fin, esto es Burbuja.



Disculpe pues.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...



Haberlos los hay, y de hecho muchos, pero es que para ver el mismo tipo de vehículos una y otra vez, pues no se pone, salvo que sea algo relevante no se postea, ejemplos de pérdidas de las últimas 30h:


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy muy preocupado por la ofensiva en Kiev. Espero que no haya sido una sorpresa para los ucras.



Vamos a ver que profundidad consiguen. Para mi lo importante es saber cuanto de previsible haya sido esa segunda oleada para los ucros y que no haya pillado a muchas unidades fuera de su sitio defensivo. EMHO, la contra ucra debía cortar las puntas de lanzas y volver a los puntos de fortificación en tanto que se siguiera ostigando las líneas de suministro rusas. No hay que obsesionarse con retener territorio ni controlarlo, pues el punto débil de los rusos es la incapacidad para proteger sus suministros por la falta de medios y de botas. Quizás sea hasta bueno que penetren hasta el oeste de Kiev. Ahí van a tener que vigilar dos flancos. El de la capital y la carretera E40 que une Zhitomir y Kiev.

EDITO. Otra opción es que a Rusia le interese seguir con ese frente activo, amagando con que puede avanzar pero sin hacerlo. Hasta donde sabemos, las mejores unidades ucras están rodeando Kiev, y viendo su extraordinario desempeño igual le interesa a Rusia fijarlas allí y que no refuercen otras zonas.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy muy preocupado por la ofensiva en Kiev. Espero que no haya sido una sorpresa para los ucras.



No han pasado en días de Irpin, al oeste de la capital, y se ha desbaratado todo el frente invasor norte. Al este igualmente se les ha hecho retroceder y no hay avances propiamente dichos, solo mucho bombardeo.
Entiendo que podría ser un previo a una ofensiva terrestre pero no veo con qué podrían llevarla a efecto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

el estancamiento del frente sur en una guerra indefinida es muy mal escenario para la horda, incluso si consiguen crear una frontera de minas que es lo que tratan de hacer para consolidad la ocupacion; va a significar un continuo arder de chatarras rusas desde una ucrania más enrocada y segura con drones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Mar 2022)

incluso si existe repliege estrategico en Kiev, es normal que mantengan una fuerza de hostigamiento haciendo mucho ruido para enclavar tropas ucranianas al terreno. En mi opinión es distracción, la horda no pudo tomarla en un sopresivo y masivo ataque, no lo va a tomar ahora y lo saben, pero hay que hacer un calculo de cuanto puedes despejar de alli.



Covaleda dijo:


> No han pasado en días de Irpin, al oeste de la capital, y se ha desbaratado todo el frente invasor norte. Al este igualmente se les ha hecho retroceder y no hay avances propiamente dichos, solo mucho bombardeo.
> Entiendo que podría ser un previo a una ofensiva terrestre pero no veo con qué podrían llevarla a efecto.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te diriges a mí por casualidad?
> 
> Si admites que te parece cojonudo que se dispare a las piernas de un prisionero es que en una guerra harias lo mismo.
> 
> Mi suegro estuvo en la Cuerra Civil y contaba que eso lo hacían los más cobardes.



Eso lo haces tú también si eres de una población y caen 500 bombas allí, sobre tu gente, sobre todos los que conoces, sus viviendas, su medio de vida. .

Como son idiotas, lo han filmado, pero me pasa a mí, eres tú el HP de los obuses y te dejo atado a un arbol mirando a la ciudad que bombardeaste y con unos tiros en la tripa, no me espero a que un tribunal internacional juzgue a Putin y a su Horda. 

Y Sebastopol como se ponga a tiro va a ser arrasada, porque así son las cosas en la guerra, que me la haces contra civiles y me la pagas, como hicieron en Dresden los britanicos. ¿Es justo? No, pero gracias a ello otras ciudades se librarán de ser bombardeadas porque habrá reciprocidad.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Eso no lo hacían ni los rusos con los nazis que capturaban, y les habían invadido con una crueldad atroz.
> 
> Ya veo que al final sale la misma mierda en el hilo general que en el hilo de Txusky.



Los rusos respetaban a la Wermach pero mataban SS a la vista. Es la diferencia entre tener lances de guerra o andar matando civiles.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> incluso si existe repliege estrategico en Kiev, es normal que mantengan una fuerza de hostigamiento haciendo mucho ruido para enclavar tropas ucranianas al terreno. En mi opinión es distracción, la horda no pudo tomarla en un sorpresivo y masivo ataque, no lo va a tomar ahora y lo saben, pero hay que hacer un calculo de cuanto puedes despejar de alli.



Pues si.

Lo malo es que aparte de la resistencia de Kiev (y demás ciudades importantes), si los ucranianos logran romper en Irpin dirección oeste la debacle será de aupa. Imaginemos que Sadam Hussein por ejemplo hubiera logrado parar y repeler a los americanos ante Bagdad, por ejemplo. El efecto moral habría sido devastador. ¿Qué habría pasado en 1945 si Hitler hubiera logrado detener primero y desbaratar después el cerco a Berlín?
En términos militares, de cifras, de carros etc puede que signifique esto o lo otro, pero en coste político y de imagen...

Ya llevan días preparando la "opinión" con la cantinela -que nadie cree- de que no pretendían tomar la capital. Sintomático.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy muy preocupado por la ofensiva en Kiev. Espero que no haya sido una sorpresa para los ucras.



Es extraña esa contraofensiva. Parece claro que los orcos renuncian a tomar Kiev, así que montar esa contraofensiva no tiene mucho sentido, a no ser que el motivo sea el fijar recursos ucras en la zona para que no puedan enviarse a reforzar las posiciones en el sur.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> EDITO. Otra opción es que a Rusia le interese seguir con ese frente activo, amagando con que puede avanzar pero sin hacerlo. Hasta donde sabemos, las mejores unidades ucras están rodeando Kiev, y viendo su extraordinario desempeño igual le interesa a Rusia fijarlas allí y que no refuercen otras zonas.



Muy de acuerdo con esto


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Los rusos respetaban a la Wermach pero mataban SS a la vista. Es la diferencia entre tener lances de guerra o andar matando civiles.



Igual que los americanos


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pero que dice hombre de Dios? Las salvajadas que hacían los rusos con los alemanes tenían poco que envidiar a las contrarias. Busque la masacre de Feodosia, por poner un ejemplo



Y los americanos en Dachau? Lo que vieron allí no les pareció guerra, sino maldad pura, y actuaron en consecuencia, mataron a más de 50, ya rendidos.


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Vamos a ver que profundidad consiguen. Para mi lo importante es saber cuanto de previsible haya sido esa segunda oleada para los ucros y que no haya pillado a muchas unidades fuera de su sitio defensivo. EMHO, la contra ucra debía cortar las puntas de lanzas y volver a los puntos de fortificación en tanto que se siguiera ostigando las líneas de suministro rusas. No hay que obsesionarse con retener territorio ni controlarlo, pues el punto débil de los rusos es la incapacidad para proteger sus suministros por la falta de medios y de botas. Quizás sea hasta bueno que penetren hasta el oeste de Kiev. Ahí van a tener que vigilar dos flancos. El de la capital y la carretera E40 que une Zhitomir y Kiev.
> 
> EDITO. Otra opción es que a Rusia le interese seguir con ese frente activo, amagando con que puede avanzar pero sin hacerlo. Hasta donde sabemos, las mejores unidades ucras están rodeando Kiev, y viendo su extraordinario desempeño igual le interesa a Rusia fijarlas allí y que no refuercen otras zonas.



Estás dando mucho mérito a la HORDA, estos bandarras criminales la única táctica que conocen es cargar como pollos sin cabeza y arrasar todo lo que ven. Como mucho el turcomongol de Shoigu habrá pensado


> JEJEJE VOY A DECIR QUE NO VOY A ATACAR KIEV ¡PERO LA VOY A ATACAR !



Y hasta allí llegaba su plan magistral.


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Los rusos respetaban a la Wermach pero mataban SS a la vista. Es la diferencia entre tener lances de guerra o andar matando civiles.



Y lo de las violaciones en masa a mujeres alemanas mejor no lo comentamos

Lo que hay que oir, que venga gente defendiendo a esos animales


----------



## Gnidlog (28 Mar 2022)

Se publico que había un comandante nuevo en la zona norte de Kiev, Alexander Chaiko









Aleksandr Chaiko - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Es lógico pues un cambio de táctica, el mapa que ponéis es un bombardeo lineal, parece para ablandar las lineas e intentar un avance hacia el Dnièper, para embolsar parcialmente la ciudad. 

Puede ser pero en un avance así puedes perder mucho de las unidades para la ofensiva, y viendo la experiencia previa no se que les puede quedar. Como comentan las capturas y blindados parece que se ralentizan, aunque en Oryx esta mañana ponían 1986 unidades en total.

El tiempo corre contra los rusos, si se van debilitando a la vez que se pueden enviar subministro a los ucranianos a la larga sera lo mejor. Una Rusia debilitada para los próximos 20-30 años.


----------



## Polietileno (28 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Y los americanos en Dachau? Lo que vieron allí no les pareció guerra, sino maldad pura, y actuaron en consecuencia, mataron a más de 50, ya rendidos.



Que maldad? Un campo donde no llegaba comida ni medicamentos por los bombardeos aliados que la propia Cruz Roja denunció en su momento

los miembros de la cruz roja tenian acceso a los campos alemanes, Hasta inventaron después de la guerra que tenian sinagogas de carton piedra que engañaron a los de la cruz roja.


----------



## LurkerIII (28 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues precisamente hoy se ha desatado una ofensiva rusa feroz en en el sector de Kiev. A los ucranianos que defienden su capital les están tirando de todo, a la desesperada.



Este es uno de los motivos tácticos (dejando aparte los humanitarios) por los que a los prisioneros se les debe tratar correctamente. En la II-WW, Norte de África, a los prisioneros se les trató relativamente bien en ambos bandos. Y por ello, cuando una unidad quedaba en posición desesperada _se rendía_, y ya vendrían días mejores.

En cambio, en el frente oriental, rendirse no tenía ninguna ventaja. O te mataban los de enfrente, o te mataban los propios por dar un paso atrás. Según la Wikipedia, de los 100.000 prisioneros de Stalingrado, solo 5.000 fueron liberados con vida diez años después. El resto, al hoyo, o durante el viaje al gulag o luego en él.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Este es uno de los motivos tácticos (dejando aparte los humanitarios) por los que a los prisioneros se les debe tratar correctamente. En la II-WW, Norte de África, a los prisioneros se les trató relativamente bien en ambos bandos. Y por ello, cuando una unidad quedaba en posición desesperada _se rendía_, y ya vendrían días mejores.
> 
> En cambio, en el frente oriental, rendirse no tenía ninguna ventaja. O te mataban los de enfrente, o te mataban los propios por dar un paso atrás. Según la Wikipedia, de los 100.000 prisioneros de Stalingrado, solo 5.000 fueron liberados con vida diez años después. El resto, al hoyo, o durante el viaje al gulag o luego en él.



La URSS no había firmado las Convenciones de Ginebra. Eso aparte del valor que su sistema político daba al ser humano, claro.
Japón por cierto tampoco. Eso explica las cosas que se hicieron en esos frentes.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es extraña esa contraofensiva. Parece claro que los orcos renuncian a tomar Kiev, así que montar esa contraofensiva no tiene mucho sentido, a no ser que el motivo sea el fijar recursos ucras en la zona para que no puedan enviarse a reforzar las posiciones en el sur.
> 
> 
> 
> Muy de acuerdo con esto



Tal vez rescatar otros orcos atrapados por los ucras.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Haberlos los hay, y de hecho muchos, pero es que para ver el mismo tipo de vehículos una y otra vez, pues no se pone, salvo que sea algo relevante no se postea, ejemplos de pérdidas de las últimas 30h:



Igual ya no le damos tanta importancia y sigue siendo fundamental. Los rusos siguen perdiendo mucho material.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Gloriosa toma de otro edificio vacío


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Muchos chechenos llevan los AK 74U cortos, que son una puta mierda a largas distancias. Si pueden funcionar en cortas y zonas cerradas por lo pequeño q es.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Si hay una contraofensiva rusa, parece que como las anteriores, consiste en dejar el material apilado en las cunetas:


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Gloriosa toma de otro edificio vacío



Las balas les deben de sobrar.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si hay una contraofensiva rusa, parece que como las anteriores, consiste en dejar el material apilado en las cunetas:



Así que siguen usando la misma táctica. No se les puede negar que se ciñen a su doctrina


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy muy preocupado por la ofensiva en Kiev. Espero que no haya sido una sorpresa para los ucras.



Es buena señal, hombre. 
Si te queda comida para una semana porque los ukras han jodido la logística, mejor atacar hoy que esperar a que te vuelen sin tener la iniciativa.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Atención que los rusos se han puestos serios y han sacado ya los Armata y la última tecnología militar:


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

Una noticia de nuestro héroe norteamericano James Vasquez. Por lo visto es un veterano del US Army, con rango de Sargento Mayor. ¿Cuantos James Vasquez habrá por Ucrania? 









Connecticut Army veteran goes to Ukraine, helps take out Russian tanks: ‘It’s in his DNA’


James Vasquez, 47, publicly declared his plan to leave his family and business in Norwalk on Feb. 24 — the day that Russia invaded.




nypost.com


----------



## cienaga (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Igual ya no le damos tanta importancia y sigue siendo fundamental. Los rusos siguen perdiendo mucho material.





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Haberlos los hay, y de hecho muchos, pero es que para ver el mismo tipo de vehículos una y otra vez, pues no se pone, salvo que sea algo relevante no se postea, ejemplos de pérdidas de las últimas 30h:





Dr Polux dijo:


> A mi ya me aburre ponerlos, pero si quieres te pongo mas



os borro los tuits para no saturar con repeticiones (gracias por postearlos al menos)
pero todos los vehiculos que salen entre trostianets y sumy son del 12 como minimo, despues se realizo una retirada general detras de sumy


Manu_alcala dijo:


> Las balas les deben de sobrar.



por la balas he hecho un calculo que deben gastar ambos bandos unos 3.000.000 de cartuchos al dia


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención que los rusos se han puestos serios y han sacado ya los Armata y la última tecnología militar:



Esos escudos son hipersónicos, lo sabía y os reíais de mí!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esos escudos son hipersónicos, lo sabía y os reíais de mí!



Vaya, al final parece que están poniendo en práctica lo aprendido en Siria.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> os borro los tuits para no saturar con repeticiones (gracias por postearlos al menos)
> pero todos los vehiculos que salen entre trostianets y sumy son del 12 como minimo, despues se realizo una retirada general detras de sumy



No, Ucrania recapturó Trostianets y Okhtyrka en una miniofensiva estas últimas 48h.

Oryx y su equipo ya han alcanzado la cifra de los 2000 vehículos rusos o equipamiento pesado perdido, seguramente tengan 30-50 más en reserva, porque llevan retraso con el conteo:




Otro disparo de Stugna-P, calidad penosa como de costumbre:


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

#IMPORTANTE: 

- #Rusia movilizó parte de las tropas que estaban en "misión de paz" en el Nagorno Karabaj hacia #Ucrania. 

- #Azerbaijan aprovechó la situación y está retomando los territorios ocupados por #Rusia.

- #Rusia acusa a #Azerbaijan de romper los acuerdos de paz.


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otro disparo de Stugna-P, calidad penosa como de costumbre:



La interfaz es en árabe. Me da que puede ser de Azerbayan.


----------



## duncan (28 Mar 2022)

Artículo muy recomendable sobre las consecuencias de la pifia rusa:








Las ambiciones de Putin se retrasan seriamente por los fracasos en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


El ex director de la CIA y general retirado del Ejército de Estados Unidos, David Petraeus, evaluó que las ambiciones del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin han sufrido un "grave retroceso" por los fracasos de su ejército en Ucrania.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Los rusos intentan minimizar el daño a ciudades y civil...


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Al final por poco no le vuela la cabeza al que tenía delante, se nota que son videos de propaganda disparando a un edificio derruido. El marketing ha arrasado con todo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención que los rusos se han puestos serios y han sacado ya los Armata y la última tecnología militar:




Esto parece la Guerra de los Toyota entre Libia y Chad.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Uy uy uy, follayankees , los British ya empiezan a reconocer que Rusia está avanzando sin parar.
Situación catastrófica para los ukronazis

⚡British analysts write about catastrophic for Ukrainian forces in Mariupol. The territory remaining under their control is rapidly shrinking, and there are no reserves.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Una noticia de nuestro héroe norteamericano James Vasquez. Por lo visto es un veterano del US Army, con rango de Sargento Mayor. ¿Cuantos James Vasquez habrá por Ucrania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño Vasquez! Todavía en activo?


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Irpin, Oleksandr Markushyn, acaba de anunciar que la ciudad ha sido liberada de la ocupación rusa a través de su cuenta de Facebook.


----------



## BTK (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



La propaganda de Kadyrov vendía a soldados muchísimo mejor equipados que los regulares rusos, y aquí vemos que están en el estándar del ejército ruso. Me sigue sorprendiendo la falta de ópticas en comparación con los ucranianos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Buen hilo de congosto desenmascarando una cuenta de Twitter de propaganda rusa:






Manu_alcala dijo:


> La interfaz es en árabe. Me da que puede ser de Azerbayan.



Decía CalibreObscura que varios de esos iban a ser exportados a Irak, y finalmente se quedaron en casa, de ahí que tengan pantallas en árabe algunos de ellos.

En Azerbaiyán tienen un lenguaje cuya grafía se diferencia mucho del árabe.



Walter Eucken dijo:


> Esto parece la Guerra de los Toyota entre Libia y Chad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003059



Más bien es el formato de las pickups del señor Assad, el amigo de Putin:


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El alcalde de Irpin, Oleksandr Markushyn, acaba de anunciar que la ciudad ha sido liberada de la ocupación rusa a través de su cuenta de Facebook.



Pongo link, que habrá algún Zhukov que crea que te lo has inventado:


----------



## cienaga (28 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El alcalde de Irpin, Oleksandr Markushyn, acaba de anunciar que la ciudad ha sido liberada de la ocupación rusa a través de su cuenta de Facebook.



si ¿seguro?


----------



## Papo de luz (28 Mar 2022)

Aguante Rusia.


----------



## ELVR (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención que los rusos se han puestos serios y han sacado ya los Armata y la última tecnología militar:



¿Cómo se dice "technical" en ruso?


----------



## cienaga (28 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice "technical" en ruso?



segun san googlr traductor
технический
tekhnicheskiy


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

La captura de Drunking Khan, se ve que dice que iban todo el rato borrachos y se perdieron


----------



## cienaga (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La captura de Druking Khan, se ve que dice que iban todo el rato borrachos y se perdieron



al parecer no son soldados combatientes son los encargados de conducir camiones porque no se fian de ellos para llevar armas
por eso los capturan con facilidad, es lo que se llama los servicios/preparadores de intendencia y logistica
que una bateria necesita granadas de morteros, comida, agua, municion, llaman a uno como estos y a le a tirar millas y asi unas 1100 veces y sise pierden pues llaman a otros 2

que tambien ha ocurrido que cogen a 3 o 4 de estos para trasladar un peloton de carros y al primer tiro se han bajado y han dejado los 4 tanques en medio de ninguna parte


----------



## At4008 (28 Mar 2022)

Irishmen dijo:


> Sinceramente si invaden mi pais matan a civiles yo no capturaría prisioneros, a todos se les aplicaría la ejecución sumarísima, menos problemas logísticos de gestión de prisioneros, no saturo ni consumo recursos horspitalarios , y los enemigos ya saben lo que les queda salir corriendo o morir.



Dispararles en una pierna es buena idea. Luego los dejas por ahí tirados y son una carga más para el enemigo.


----------



## Ricohombre (28 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Gloriosa toma de otro edificio vacío



Parece mentira que haya gente que se pueda creer esas imágenes (pasa con todas las guerras). Tal y como están dispuestos, por como disparan o porque están mas preocupados de salir bien que de hacer su trabajo se ve que no están en combate y menos limpiando un edificio. *Me parece que los chechenos han ido mas a figurar y salir en videos que otra cosa*, a los rusos debe de darles bastante rabia estar comiéndose una mierda enorme y quedando como patanes mientras los chechenos se dedican al _jijijajeo _en redes sociales, no se porqué se dice en el foro que son hombretones, a mi me parecen mujeres vanidosas haciéndose fotitos para IG. *Está claro que no son buenos soldados y que carecen de disciplina y seriedad. *


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

Ucrania reconquista irpin. Confirmado. Las fuerzas rusas colapsan cerca de kiev.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que Viruelo ha mandado los regalos atrasados de los reyes a los Ucras


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania reconquista irpin. Confirmado. Las fuerzas rusas colapsan cerca de kiev.



Entoces la ofensiva artillera sería una forma de los rusos de cubrir su retirada?

Aún falta reconquistar Bucha y Gostomel....


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> al parecer no son soldados combatientes son los encargados de conducir camiones porque no se fian de ellos para llevar armas
> por eso los capturan con facilidad, es lo que se llama los servicios/preparadores de intendencia y logistica
> que una bateria necesita granadas de morteros, comida, agua, municion, llaman a uno como estos y a le a tirar millas y asi unas 1100 veces y sise pierden pues llaman a otros 2
> 
> que tambien ha ocurrido que cogen a 3 o 4 de estos para trasladar un peloton de carros y al primer tiro se han bajado y han dejado los 4 tanques en medio de ninguna parte



El ADN del ejercito ruso es la desconfianza

De ahi la estructura de mando rigida, las ordenes continuas, nada de "Mission command" tipo OTAN en que se le da libertad a las unidades para buscarse la vida y alcanzar objetivos

pero va mucho mas alla, por ejemplo el no usar comunicaciones cifradas, no vaya a ser que a alguno le de por conspirar...

En ese ambiente lo que se promueve es el escaqueo, el robo y el mal rollo


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No han pasado en días de Irpin, al oeste de la capital, y se ha desbaratado todo el frente invasor norte. Al este igualmente se les ha hecho retroceder y no hay avances propiamente dichos, solo mucho bombardeo.
> Entiendo que podría ser un previo a una ofensiva terrestre pero no veo con qué podrían llevarla a efecto.



Tengo que autocitarme porque parece que los ucranianos parece que están logrando echar a los rusos de Irpin.
Hay una especie de canal que fija el límite de la población y supongo que la cosa se estabilizará ahí, al menos de momento.


----------



## mike17 (28 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas retoman el control de la ciudad de Irpin, dice el alcalde*


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

Golpe durisimo para el ejercito ruso perder irpin. Empiezan a perder terreno en todos los frentes. Están colapsando al este y oeste de kiev


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Entoces la ofensiva artillera sería una forma de los rusos de cubrir su retirada?
> 
> Aún falta reconquistar Bucha y Gostomel....



Pero no se entiende, porque aparecen bombardeos a lo largo de la vía y hacia el sur. Y por ahí escapar no pueden porque no tienen a donde.
Quizá se trate de intentar cortar una vía de suministros a Kiev desde el oeste del país.
En el momento en que los ucranianos se hagan con la M06 los rusos de ese sector se pueden dar por jodidos. Habrá más que palabras para controlar esa carretera.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Mar 2022)

J


crocodile dijo:


> Uy uy uy, follayankees , los British ya empiezan a reconocer que Rusia está avanzando sin parar.
> Situación catastrófica para los ukronazis
> 
> ⚡British analysts write about catastrophic for Ukrainian forces in Mariupol. The territory remaining under their control is rapidly shrinking, and there are no reserves.
> ...



Jajajaja en Mauripol, es como si te vanagloriaras de que Tyson a vencido a los puntos a un niño en el cuadrilatero


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

No hacen falta ni javelines. Mirad la pedazo trampa:


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que las fuerzas ucranianas quieren rodear a las fuerzas rusas en la zona de bucha, Hostomel. El ejercito ruso está a punto de quedar rodeado y cercado. Se estima que hay unos 5000 soldados rusos como mínimo en esa zona. Sería un golpe durisimo para rusia y una de las operaciones militares más importantes y claves de esta guerra hasta el momento.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Que fuerte. Estos rusos se dejan matar voluntariamente:


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano sigue recuperando localidades en el este y oeste de kiev.


----------



## BTK (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


>



que fuerrrrte


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que entre los negociadores hay varios con síntomas extraños...


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


>



Y que cojones hacia el Abramovich en las negociaciones?


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Actualización importante: Putin nombró a Ramzan Kadyrov como teniente general de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia

Esperemos que se lo carguen pronto, para ir completando la baraja


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

#Armenia entregó cuatro aviones de combate Su-30 a #Russia junto con pilotos especialmente entrenados para participar en la guerra en #Ukraine , dice la inteligencia #Turkish .

acaso los rusos no tienen pilotos o aviones?? o son unos cagados de mierda


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

El comunismo fue siempre una gran mentira.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


>



Los rusos son capaces de cargarse a su propia gente para echar la culpa a los ucranianos


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Mar 2022)

Mi experiencia militar se reduce a partidas de paintball o airsoft. Si algo he aprendido jugando a la guerra es que la munición se gasta a una velocidad que lo flipas, y una vez gastada, "au revoir". Por eso ver a estos gañanes disparar como si no hubiera un mañana a un enemigo fantasma me hace pensar que no deben haber entrado mucho en combate, y si lo han hecho habrá sido en condiciones de tal superioridad que la logistica o sus problemas derivados, se la pelan.


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que a los ukros les ha dado por minar las carreteras. No se si es mina, misilazo o qué.

Lo pongo en spoiler para que no salte.


Spoiler: Reddit


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Parece que a los ukros les ha dado por minar las carreteras. No se si es mina, misilazo o qué.
> 
> Lo pongo en spoiler para que no salte.
> 
> ...



Ese video yo creo que ya lo vimos hace días pero desde otro ángulo a 90º, lo que quiere decir que había dos drones sobrevolando. Lo se porque recuerdo perfectamente el churrasco que hay un poco fuera de la carretera, otro vehículo fulminado.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (28 Mar 2022)

Ayer vi parte del directo de Ruben Gisbert que se ha ido a ver si entra en Ucrania, ahora estaba en la frontera entre Finlandia y Rusia, al final estaba fuera de sí maldiciendo el "acto criminal" del maltrato a los soldados rusos, que eso era un crimen de guerra. A mí esas escenas no me gustan nada, ¿pero no tiene nada que decir de las barbaridades que cometen todos los días los rusos? destrozando ciudades, matando soldados ucranianos (sí también mueren), y obligando a millones de personas a salir de sus casas, ¿eso no merece una crítica?, ¿eso no te indigna?. Y si al final resulta que lo ves todo desde el punto de vista geopolítico, habrá que concluir que Vladimir se ha lucido, menuda cagada ha resultado su "jugada".


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Ayer vi parte del directo de Ruben Gisbert que se ha ido a ver si entra en Ucrania, ahora estaba en la frontera entre Finlandia y Rusia, al final estaba fuera de sí maldiciendo el "acto criminal" del maltrato a los soldados rusos, que eso era un crimen de guerra. A mí esas escenas no me gustan nada, ¿pero no tiene nada que decir de las barbaridades que cometen todos los días los rusos? destrozando ciudades, matando soldados ucranianos (sí también mueren), y obligando a millones de personas a salir de sus casas, ¿eso no merece una crítica?, ¿eso no te indigna?. Y si al final resulta que lo ves todo desde el punto de vista geopolítico, habrá que concluir que Vladimir se ha lucido, menuda cagada ha resultado su "jugada".



Espero que detengan. Es un espía ruso


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Ya lo expliqué antes, esos ATGMs iban a ser exportados a Irak, pero se quedaron finalmente en Ucrania.



Dr Polux dijo:


> #Armenia entregó cuatro aviones de combate Su-30 a #Russia junto con pilotos especialmente entrenados para participar en la guerra en #Ukraine , dice la inteligencia #Turkish .
> 
> acaso los rusos no tienen pilotos o aviones?? o son unos cagados de mierda



A mí me extraña, sobretodo por la que parece que les va a caer a los armenios... Fuentes armenias desmienten esa información:





En el vídeo este se ve un dron ucraniano derribado de esos que usan los voluntarios. La antena de comunicaciones del final del vídeo es la misma de la que hablan aquí: Auriga portable satellite communications station in Syria. Coordinates of a command post - InformNapalm.org (English)


----------



## Casino (28 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La interfaz es en árabe. Me da que puede ser de Azerbayan.




no, era material para enviar a zona de habla árabe pero se enviaron al final a Ucrania


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (28 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Espero que detengan. Es un espía ruso



Por lo visto no le dejaron entrar en Rusia por no estar en una lista de periodistas que pueden entrar, el lo vende como que eso prueba que no trabaja para ellos. No creo que haya "periodista" que hable tan bien de Rusia y tan mal de Ucrania como lo hace él. No le veo muy centrado.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Parece que a los ukros les ha dado por minar las carreteras. No se si es mina, misilazo o qué.
> 
> Lo pongo en spoiler para que no salte.
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo varios videos, en los que estan usando minas a distancia y mediante drones lo activan en el momento adecuado. Puede ser un cambio de estrategia y exponer lo menos posible a las unidades moviles.

Recordemos que los C90 españoles pueden funcionar asi

Aqui un ejemplo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Ayer vi parte del directo de Ruben Gisbert que se ha ido a ver si entra en Ucrania, ahora estaba en la frontera entre Finlandia y Rusia, al final estaba fuera de sí maldiciendo el "acto criminal" del maltrato a los soldados rusos, que eso era un crimen de guerra. A mí esas escenas no me gustan nada, ¿pero no tiene nada que decir de las barbaridades que cometen todos los días los rusos? destrozando ciudades, matando soldados ucranianos (sí también mueren), y obligando a millones de personas a salir de sus casas, ¿eso no merece una crítica?, ¿eso no te indigna?. Y si al final resulta que lo ves todo desde el punto de vista geopolítico, habrá que concluir que Vladimir se ha lucido, menuda cagada ha resultado su "jugada".



Rubén Gisbert me da a mí que es un agente del Kremlin... Difícil de demostrar, pero todo cuadra:
-Tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española (la propaganda rusa se centra en hacerte dudar de las instituciones y principios occidentales)
-Defiende a Rusia a capa y espada en redes, en Enero/Febrero extendía el mensaje de que no habría invasión y después de ella sigue la narrativa de las putinas del foro.
-Le llaman como experto en RT...


Esto es del día de la invasión, salió en RT para soltar el discurso del Kremlin:




Rubén está desde ayer en Rusia, con Liu Sivaya...


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Otra importante operación de filtración ucraniana: la inteligencia militar ucraniana GUR revela una supuesta lista de 620 empleados rusos del FSB, con muchos detalles verificables

Estan filtrando datos de agentes rusos


----------



## percutor (28 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que cojones hacia el Abramovich en las negociaciones?




mira esto : 



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=los+liberales+abramovich



Abramovic responde al perfil de multimillonario malo de las películas de james bond .
Abramovic es uno de los lugartenientes de Putin . No nos hemos dado cuenta del grado de perversidad del regimen de Putin


----------



## Ricohombre (28 Mar 2022)

Yo tampoco tengo mucha idea, pero me parece que de la misma manera que un buen abogado o un buen medico o un buen comercial de seguros no es alguien que se pasa el día haciéndose fotos para IG, tampoco lo es un soldado. Entiendo que un soldado hace su trabajo: cumple ordenes, no hace gestos, ni estridencias ni pierde el tiempo en vanidades. Supongo que puede haber una parte que es propaganda, una para consumo interno y otra para que se la tragan los occidentales mas tontos como tu dices. Imagino que ya al principio de la guerra los rusos se dieron cuenta de que los chechenos tienen un "aura" de guerreros temibles y tratan de explotarla, pero llegados a cierto punto, creo que es algo que solo se creen ya los sudamericanos y los europeos mas lerdos. 

Como dices, Rusia es todo propaganda, a la hora de la verdad es difícil de decir que sean un pueblo "marcial" o "guerrero", solo ganan guerras y batallas cuando tienen una superioridad abismal en numero y medios.


----------



## At4008 (28 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


>







Special blend


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

USA OTAN no, no han bombardeado a nadie nunca, bueno si, por la democrassssssia y el mundo libre


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Mar 2022)

Hay más movimiento del que puede verse habitualmente en Rumanía


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En el vídeo este se ve un dron ucraniano derribado de esos que usan los voluntarios. La antena de comunicaciones del final del vídeo es la misma de la que hablan aquí: Auriga portable satellite communications station in Syria. Coordinates of a command post - InformNapalm.org (English)



Pues vale más el misil que le mandan que el dron amateur comecial.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

__





Cargando…






anonymousleaks.xyz





Comentario:
Best i can do is all FSB agents in europe Сотрудники ФСБ россии участвующие в преступной деятельности страны-агрессора на территории Европы


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert me da a mí que es un agente del Kremlin... Difícil de demostrar, pero todo cuadra:



Si no cobra de los rusos, es el único gilipollas que no lo hace, de entre los que se dedican a lo mismo.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Ojo, los ucras también envenenados.

*Abramovich y varios negociadores ucranianos han tenido síntomas de posible envenenamiento*










Abramovich y varios negociadores ucranianos han tenido síntomas de posible envenenamiento


Según 'The Wall Street Journal', el oligarca ruso dueño del Chelsea F. C. y varios miembros del equipo negociador ucraniano han presentado posibles síntomas de envenenamiento




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Mar 2022)

Voy a informar a Polonia y ucrania por twiter del sujeto este del Rubén gisver. Tiene pinta de agente del gru como el otro periodista detenido del diario público. Es un desinformador ruso. Y puede que vaya a Ucrania a dar información a los rusos


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

No sólo las metas de Rusia, las suyas políticas propias también.


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ojo, los ucras también envenenados.
> 
> *Abramovich y varios negociadores ucranianos han tenido síntomas de posible envenenamiento*
> 
> ...



El mensaje de Putin es "aquí no negocia ni dios", que es lo que ya hemos visto. Está "fully commited" y me da a mi que o se lo cepillan o va a lanzar una nuke.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Otro teniente general ruso desmilitarizado.
> 
> "Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman que han acabado con la vida de otro general ruso en la región de Jersón, al sur del país.
> 
> ...



¿Ves como no tienes nivel para meterte en los debates de los mayores?

Aqui tienes a tu general Mordvichev muerto por un escupitajo lanzado por el francotirador Walli a lomos de un unicornio pilotado por el fantasma de Kiev



Hala, a seguir consumiendo tu propaganda de mierda de las fuentes de Zelensky





A ver el siguiente cuento que te cuelan cuál es. Espero que salgan aliens.



Si te gustan estos zascazos, sigue como un borrego repitiendo lo que dice Antena 3. Que te vas a hartar a recibirlos.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Jojojo, esto se mueve...











"El acuerdo nuclear con Irán es cuestión de días. La consecuencia será que habrá más petróleo en el mercado"


Sostiene Josep Borrell que no está en Qatar para firmar nada. “No he venido a negociar contratos de gas. De eso se encarga el comisario de Energía”,




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Ves como no tienes nivel para meterte en los debates de los mayores?
> 
> Aqui tienes a tu general Mordvichev muerto por un escupitajo lanzado por el francotirador Walli a lomos de un unicornio pilotado por el fantasma de Kiev
> 
> ...



No parecen la misma persona:









Ucrania mató a general ruso después de llamarlo para determinar su ubicación


Las tropas ucranianas pudieron interceptar una llamada de un general ruso y matarlo, según reveló el diario estadounidense The New York Times. El periódico citó a dos oficiales militares estadounidenses, pero no nombró al general ni dio una ubicación. Esta información corrobora las sugerencias...




www.vanguardia.com


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No parecen la misma persona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene pinta de ser ese, es este








Fifth Russian general killed by defending Ukraine forces since war began


Lieutenant General Andrey Mordvichev was one of Vladimir Putin’s most senior commanders, in charge of the 8th All-Military Army of the Kremlin’s vast Southern Military District



www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Según informes censurados por la Federación Rusa, Putin y Shoigu estarían refugiados en búnkeres nucleares en las Montes Urales | Burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Según informes censurados por la Federación Rusa, Putin y Shoigu estarían refugiados en búnkeres nucleares en las Montes Urales | Burbuja.info



Si es cierto, creo que no es lo mejor para ellos si empieza a haber ruido de sables. No estar en Moscú puede dejar un vacío de poder de facto.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos nueva marca. Parece que ese conjunto vacío se lo ponen a la segunda ola de niños en tanques de saldo que mandan ahora:


----------



## Bercipotecado (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Según informes censurados por la Federación Rusa, Putin y Shoigu estarían refugiados en búnkeres nucleares en las Montes Urales | Burbuja.info



Como el Bunker sea de la misma calidad y nivel de operatividad que lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania, yo casi prefería refugiarme en la bodega de mi casa.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ojo, los ucras también envenenados.
> 
> *Abramovich y varios negociadores ucranianos han tenido síntomas de posible envenenamiento*
> 
> ...



El KHAN del BOTOX en modo Stalin o Iván el terrible con sus purgas. Está gente no ha cambiado en 15 siglazos y sigue con sus costumbres barbáricas asilvestradas


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pongo link, que habrá algún Zhukov que crea que te lo has inventado:



Que envidia de alcaldes, aquí la mitad se habrían pirado del país.


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si es cierto, creo que no es lo mejor para ellos si empieza a haber ruido de sables. No estar en Moscú puede dejar un vacío de poder de facto.



En LA HORDA están todos los turcoasiáticos con la cabeza comida con propaganda de la mala. Ayer puse aquí un video de una turcoasiática que tenía una sobrina en Ucrania y decía que lo que le contaba su sobrina era mentira y que LA HORDA está liberando a Ucrania de unos nazis torturadores (como la escoria de este foro está intentando vender). 
Al final cuando tienes una población tan sumisa, boba y con síndrome alcohólico fetal a escala industrial un déspota genocida inflado con BOTOX puede salirse con la suya


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Ves como no tienes nivel para meterte en los debates de los mayores?
> 
> Aqui tienes a tu general Mordvichev muerto por un escupitajo lanzado por el francotirador Walli a lomos de un unicornio pilotado por el fantasma de Kiev
> 
> ...



A medida que pasa el tiempo se van destapando todos los fakes ukros. En fin, fabrican propaganda por pura frustración bélica.....

Hoy cuantos generales rusos han muerto?


----------



## six six six the number.. (28 Mar 2022)

Supongo que ya se habrá puesto antes.

*Comandante ruso de alto rango asesinado por sus propias tropas*

_El viernes se confirmó la muerte del veterano combatiente en Siria, el teniente general Yakov Rezantsev, comandante del 49.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas.

Cuando fue ascendido a su nuevo puesto, Rezantsev, de 48 años, fue descrito por sus comandantes como un “experimentado oficial de combate que realizó con éxito tareas especiales en Siria”.

Su muerte significa que un notable 35 % de los 20 generales operativos rusos desplegados en Ucrania han muerto en combate.

Ese número aumentó el viernes cuando se informó de que un coronel a cargo de la 37.ª Brigada de Fusiles Motorizados de la Guardia fue asesinado por sus propios soldados.

“Creemos que fue asesinado por sus propias tropas deliberadamente como consecuencia de la magnitud de las pérdidas sufridas por su brigada”, declaró a los medios de comunicación un funcionario de seguridad occidental. “Eso da una idea de algunos de los problemas de moral que están teniendo las fuerzas rusas”.









Comandante ruso de alto rango asesinado por sus propias tropas


Un coronel a cargo de la 37.ª Brigada de Fusiles Motorizados de la Guardia fue asesinado por sus propios soldados.




israelnoticias.com




_


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A medida que pasa el tiempo se van destapando todos los fakes ukros. En fin, fabrican propaganda por pura frustración bélica.....
> 
> Hoy cuantos generales rusos han muerto?



Espérate que puede ser un día calentito, que hoy el francotirador Walli iba subido a lomos de un unicornio dorado pilotado por el mismísimo fantasma de Kiev. El parte de guerra de Zelensky hoy puede ser épico.







¿Qué te decía?


six six six the number.. dijo:


> Supongo que ya se habrá puesto antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (28 Mar 2022)

percutor dijo:


> mira esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, el Abramovich subio a la sombra del Putin, como todos los oligarcas, eso esta claro

pero segun tenia entendido, nunca se metio en conspiraciones del Kremlin, a el lo unico que le interesaba era el dinero y evitaba los politiqueos, por eso me parece raro que haya asomado en las negociaciones entre rusia y ucrania


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, el Abramovich subio a la sombra del Putin, como todos los oligarcas, eso esta claro
> 
> pero segun tenia entendido, nunca se metio en conspiraciones del Kremlin, a el lo unico que le interesaba era el dinero y evitaba los politiqueos, por eso me parece raro que haya asomado en las negociaciones entre rusia y ucrania



La HORDA es una mafia. No puedes hacer dinero allí sin politiqueos. Es como decir que nadas en una piscina sin mojarte.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A medida que pasa el tiempo se van destapando todos los fakes ukros. En fin, fabrican propaganda por pura frustración bélica.....
> 
> Hoy cuantos generales rusos han muerto?



los que no haya envenenado el zar


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Conociendo a la ESCORIA CRIMINAL de LA HORDA, no me extraña que cogieran a unos chavales, les reventaran las rodillas, los dejaran tirados en una cuneta y publicaran su humillante muerte para hacer propaganda. Estpam0ppos hablando de la peor escoria del planeta, nsda me sorprende


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Actualización de un voluntario estadounidense en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania: hoy, las fuerzas ucranianas, incluida la Legión Nacional de Georgia, liberaron una ciudad llamada Rudnyts'ke, a unos 60 km al este de Kiev, empujando la línea unos 15 km más hacia el este.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

El pueblo de Rudnytske, región de Kiev, está completamente liberado de los ocupantes rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Dos accidentes en 3 días. La "guerra ferroviaria" en el ferrocarril bielorruso continúa. Pero si crees que no tiene ninguna consecuencia, te equivocas. Al menos 4 empleados han sido arrestados. Los apartamentos de otros empleados han sido registrados, han sido interrogados.


----------



## Limón (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hilo interesante de como esta repercutiendo a nivel economico en Rusia y las sanciones, algunas ya venian desde 2014



¹1


txusky_g dijo:


> Entoces la ofensiva artillera sería una forma de los rusos de cubrir su retirada?
> 
> Aún falta reconquistar Bucha y Gostomel....



La retirada es la operación militar más difícil que hay. No veo yo a esa jarka capaz de organizar nada, todo apunta a desbandada.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

EE. UU. desplegará seis aviones Growler de la Armada de EE. UU. y 240 tropas de apoyo en Alemania, según el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby. Los Growlers se usan para guerra electrónica y sensores de interferencia, pero no se usarán en Ucrania.


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

La HORDA solo intenta desmoralizar y vender humo PORQUE ES UN REY SIN ROPA, es un estado DECADENTE CRIMINAL que lo único que le queda es el HUMO para proyectar algo internacionalmente.

Son una mierda militarmente
Son una mierda económicamente
Son una mierda diplomáticamente
Son una mierda culturalmente
Son una mierda tecnológicamente 
Son una mierda moralmente
Lo único que les queda es LA PROPAGANDA


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (28 Mar 2022)

El pueblo borrego no hará nada pero la puñalada por la espalda de la élite económica y burocrática rusa, o del ejército, no es ninguna locura.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Mar 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Otro dimitry invento: el cuchillo-pistola que dispara con la hoja apuntándote en la jeta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002708
> 
> ...



eso va muy bien para el retroceso

aunque fijo que siendo tan dimitri, te has clavado la hoja 3-4 veces antes de disparar


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

Carne de cañon, son carne de cañón. Eso es lo que dicen los reclutas forzosos del Donbass mandados a luchar sin experiencia contra las tropas ucras regulares con 8 años de fogueo.

"Imágenes bastante sorprendentes de jóvenes reclutas de la "República Popular" de Donetsk quejándose de que han sido enviados a la región de Sumy en Ucrania como carne de cañón."

"Qué estamos haciendo aquí. Por qué vamos allí. No tenemos pasaportes. Estamos solos, sin apoyo de artillería, nuestras armas se atascan a menudo. Sabes que hay videos de personas que reclutan a la fuerza en donbass, somos uno de ellos."


----------



## Indignado (28 Mar 2022)

Limón dijo:


> ¹1
> La retirada es la operación militar más difícil que hay. No veo yo a esa jarka capaz de organizar nada, todo apunta a desbandada.



Quizas por esto han metido al follacabras como teniente general para evitar la desbandada , por que como estratega es dificil de creer


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eso lo haces tú también si eres de una población y caen 500 bombas allí, sobre tu gente, sobre todos los que conoces, sus viviendas, su medio de vida. .
> 
> Como son idiotas, lo han filmado, pero me pasa a mí, eres tú el HP de los obuses y te dejo atado a un arbol mirando a la ciudad que bombardeaste y con unos tiros en la tripa, no me espero a que un tribunal internacional juzgue a Putin y a su Horda.
> 
> Y Sebastopol como se ponga a tiro va a ser arrasada, porque así son las cosas en la guerra, que me la haces contra civiles y me la pagas, como hicieron en Dresden los britanicos. ¿Es justo? No, pero gracias a ello otras ciudades se librarán de ser bombardeadas porque habrá reciprocidad.











Ukraine government investigates video alleged to show torture of Russian PoWs


Kyiv taking allegations ‘very seriously’ after unverified footage emerges of three prisoners of war apparently being shot in the legs




www.theguardian.com





*El gobierno de Ucrania investiga un video que presuntamente muestra la tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos*

*Kiev se toma las acusaciones "muy en serio" después de que aparecieran imágenes no verificadas de tres prisioneros de guerra aparentemente a los que les dispararon en las piernas*

El gobierno ucraniano está investigando imágenes de video que pretenden mostrar la tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos.

La película, que no ha sido verificada, parece mostrar a soldados ucranianos sacando a tres rusos encapuchados de una camioneta antes de dispararles en las piernas.


“El enemigo produce y comparte videos con el trato inhumano de supuestos 'prisioneros rusos' por parte de 'soldados ucranianos' para desacreditar a las fuerzas de defensa ucranianas”, dijo Zaluzhnyi.


Sin embargo, el gobierno de Kiev dijo que se estaban tomando las denuncias de malos tratos “muy en serio” y que se llevaría a cabo una investigación inmediata.

Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, dijo: “Somos un ejército europeo y no nos burlamos de nuestros prisioneros. Si esto resulta ser real, es un comportamiento absolutamente inaceptable”.

Arestovych agregó: “Me gustaría recordar una vez más a todas nuestras fuerzas militares, civiles y de defensa que el abuso de prisioneros es un crimen de guerra que no tiene amnistía bajo la ley militar y no tiene estatuto de limitaciones”.

Oleksander Motuzyanyk, portavoz del ejército ucraniano, dijo que no sabía quién estaba involucrado ni dónde ocurrieron los incidentes.

“Actualmente, nadie puede confirmar o negar la veracidad de este video”, dijo. “No se sabe dónde está sucediendo, o quiénes son los participantes”.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que las "imágenes monstruosas" debían ser evaluadas legalmente y que aquellos que participaron fueran responsables

Las imágenes surgieron cuando las fuerzas ucranianas obtuvieron victorias significativas en el campo de batalla el lunes, y el alcalde local de Irpin dijo que la ciudad, que se encuentra en las afueras del noroeste de Kiev, había sido retomada.

Oleksandr Markushyn dijo: “Hoy tenemos buenas noticias: Irpin ha sido liberada. Entendemos que habrá más ataques a nuestro pueblo y lo defenderemos con valentía”.

En Kharkiv, el alcalde, Ihor Terekhov, dijo que la guerra se estaba volviendo contra los rusos a pesar de que su ciudad fue bombardeada durante semanas.

Él dijo: “La gente ha comenzado a regresar a Kharkiv. Principalmente, estos son hombres que han llevado a sus familias a lugares seguros y ahora regresan para defender su ciudad natal al unirse a las fuerzas de defensa territorial. Además, a veces regresan incluso familias enteras. Ahora tenemos la oportunidad de evacuar a la gente, pero casi no hay interesados


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Donde hay una verdadera brecha es entre las nuevas generaciones, que estan mucho mas conectados con Occidente. Instagram, Videojuegos, etc. Solo hay que ver a la hija de Peskov, que le ha salido rebelde. De los boomers rusos no espero nada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ELVR (28 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Quizas por esto han metido al follacabras como teniente general para evitar la desbandada , por que como estratega es dificil de creer



Yo lo que entiendo es que han ascendido a Kadyrov al rango equivalente al de General de División. Es decir una especie de medallita (y literalmente también) como agradecimiento, junto con el sueldo y beneficios varios correspondientes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA solo intenta desmoralizar y vender humo PORQUE ES UN REY SIN ROPA, es un estado DECADENTE CRIMINAL que lo único que le queda es el HUMO para proyectar algo internacionalmente.
> 
> Son una mierda militarmente
> Son una mierda económicamente
> ...




Y la cuerda de zopencos de la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda langostosrrojizos y comedoritos en su cálida doritocueva occidental porque a Mordor no se irán a vivir nunca los imbéciles 

Aparte de Irpin Los rateros también perdieron esta zona cerca de Kiev







Confirmación visual


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

¿Qué sabemos definitivamente sobre #Russian bajas militares en #Ukraine? La investigación en profundidad de la BBC sobre las pérdidas militares verificadas encontró algunas tendencias interesantes \1
Aproximadamente el 20% de todas las pérdidas verificadas son oficiales. La investigación se basó en el análisis de las declaraciones oficiales de los gobernadores rusos, los informes de los medios locales, las publicaciones de las cuentas oficiales de universidades, escuelas, etc.
El 20% es un número enorme. Pero no significa obligatorio que cada 5º militar ruso muerto en un campo de batalla sea un oficial. Puede ser que los oficiales sean retirados del campo de batalla más rápidamente o que se les dé un lugar más prominente en los anuncios de noticias locales.
La mayoría de las pérdidas confirmadas son paracaidistas de diferentes rangos (desde soldado raso hasta coronel). Y esto puede explicarse por el hecho de que los paracaidistas son a menudo utilizados por Rusia como una fuerza de asalto principal. Están mejor entrenados y equipados en comparación con la mayoría de las otras unidades.
La lista de pérdidas confirmadas también incluye más de 10 combatientes spetsnaz del GRU (es decir, muy probablemente operadores especiales en lugar de oficiales de inteligencia) y algunas bajas de las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia, incluida al menos 1 muerte confirmada del grupo de nivel superior "Vityaz" (Витязь)
"Vityaz" es considerada una de las unidades especiales más fuertes de Rusia: pasan por un arduo entrenamiento constante, los mejores militares pasan una de las pruebas más difíciles del mundo para ganarse el derecho a usar "boina carmesí" (краповый берет), símbolo de sus habilidades excepcionales y espíritu.
Hay al menos una muerte confirmada de boina carmesí rusa en Ucrania: es Ruslan Galyamov de la región de Tatarstán.
Los rusos han confirmado la muerte de más de 10 pilotos militares, navegantes y mecánicos de vuelo. Estos son especialistas únicos. El entrenamiento de 1 piloto de combate toma de 7 a 8 años y cuesta más de 3 millones de dólares. Los llamados pilotos francotiradores necesitan 10-12 años para entrenar y cuestan más de 7 millones de dólares.
Ahora sobre la distribución geográfica de las pérdidas en Rusia. Aquí hay un mapa publicado por la BBC hace una semana. Muestra cuántas pérdidas se informaron en cada región (cuanto más oscuro es el color, más pérdidas se han reportado). Las cifras han cambiado desde entonces, pero la tendencia sigue siendo la misma.
La mayoría de las pérdidas son reportadas por las regiones de Daguestán y Osetia del Sur. Muchos informes provienen de Buriatia (región de Siberia). Pero eso no significa que en realidad la mayoría de los militares asesinados sean étnicamente no rusos o musulmanes. Ha habido mucha especulación al respecto.
Debemos recordar que la actitud hacia las bajas militares es muy diferente en diferentes culturas y regiones. Recibimos informes de que los funcionarios de Daguestán hicieron un gran esfuerzo para recuperar los cuerpos de los militares locales. También parecen informar oficialmente cada muerte y visitar funerales.
No es lo mismo en otras regiones de Rusia. Por ejemplo, la semana pasada, 15 de las 85 regiones de Rusia no habían publicado ninguna información sobre la muerte de sus militares locales en Ucrania. Y en 1 de estas regiones, Kemerovo - BBC Russian logró establecer identidades y lugares de entierro de 7 soldados.
Unas horas después de que se publicara la investigación de la BBC, las autoridades de Kemerovo anunciaron que 13 militares fueron enterrados en la región de Kemerovo desde el comienzo de la guerra: 11 de ellos nacieron en la región y 2 estaban sirviendo y viviendo allí.
Hay evidencia de una creciente presión sobre los periodistas locales en Rusia que informan sobre las pérdidas militares: algunas de las publicaciones anteriores sobre soldados muertos en acción fueron eliminadas. A veces sucede en un día o dos, a veces dentro de una hora.
1 El periodista siberiano le dijo a la BBC: "Todos los medios de comunicación locales recibieron instrucciones del gobierno regional de no publicar ningún dato sobre las pérdidas en Ucrania.Hay casos en que los funcionarios locales presionan a los familiares de las víctimas, ordenándoles que guarden silencio ...
... Dicen, ahora no hay necesidad de hacer un escándalo, encontraremos una manera de conmemorar a sus hijos más tarde". Por lo tanto, la cantidad de pérdidas reportadas por cada región depende principalmente de la posición que tomen las autoridades locales. Daguestán ha reportado oficialmente más de 50 víctimas. Chechenia - sólo 2
Todos los informes oficiales subrayan que #Russian soldados muertos en #Ukraine son militares profesionales (es decir, firmaron un contrato para servir). Pero hay al menos 1 tipo, cuyos familiares afirman que era un recluta. Este es Maxim Khanygin de un pueblo en la región de Saratov.
Los medios locales escribieron que una ceremonia de despedida de Maxim se llevó a cabo el 5 de marzo.Hay fotos de soldados que llevan una corona de flores, un retrato de Khanygin y la "Orden del Coraje" que obtuvo por luchar en Ucrania. Pero las fotos no muestran ni una tumba ni un ataúd.
La abuela de Khanygin afirma que la familia fue informada el 25 de febrero, pero no sabe cuándo recibirán el cuerpo. Hubo una ceremonia, pero no funerales. Ella insiste en que su nieto era un recluta.
La madre de Pavel Pozanen (también asesinado en Ucrania) dijo a la revista local que la firma de su hijo para convertirse en un soldado contratado fue recibida ilegalmente justo antes de ser desplegado. Todo es muy complicado", dijo sin especificar detalles. Le firmaron un contrato ilegalmente"
Los familiares de los militares rusos asesinados en Ucrania rara vez expresan públicamente su actitud hacia lo que se llama una "operación especial en Ucrania". La madre del prisionero de guerra Valery Zaluzhny le dijo a la BBC que "no sabe por qué todo esto es necesario en absoluto". Pero hay opiniones opuestas.
Gulnara Valieva, madre del soldado de operaciones especiales Yevgeny Dudin (asesinado en Ucrania), le dijo a la BBC que Rusia debería "bombardear más Ucrania". Ella cree que Rusia solo lleva a cabo ataques de alta precisión contra objetivos militares ucranianos. Este mensaje es transmitido constantemente por la televisión estatal rusa
También cree que Rusia llevó a cabo un ataque preventivo para evitar un ataque de Ucrania que era inminente. Las siguientes palabras serán su cita directa que me sorprendió
"Ya odio a todos. Dicen que hay civiles allí y que nuestros muchachos no pueden dispararles. Pero dispararon contra mi hijo de Kiev.¿Por qué pueden disparar y nuestros hijos no? Así que ahora les digo: bombardeen a civiles, puede que entonces más de nuestros muchachos regresen con vida", dijo Gulnara a la BBC.
Algunos gráficos interactivos se pueden encontrar en este artículo. Las cifras ya han cambiado, pero las tendencias parecen seguir siendo las mismas.

*"Груз 200". Сколько российских военных уже погибло в Украине - BBC News Русская служба*Министерство обороны России уже 18 дней не сообщает о потерях российской армии в Украине. На основании открытых источников Русская служба Би-би-си выяснила, что подтверждены имена уже 557 погибших рос..."Груз 200". Сколько российских военных уже погибло в Украине - BBC News Русская служба


----------



## duncan (28 Mar 2022)

Otro artículo sobre el desempeño del armamento de "precisión " ruso:









Los misiles disparados por Rusia contra Ucrania tienen un alto porcentaje de fallos. – Galaxia Militar


Los misiles guiados de precisión utilizados por Rusia a lo largo de su invasión de Ucrania han fallado en porcentajes de hasta el 60%, según afirmaron funcionarios estadounidenses, citando los fallos como una causa probable del lento y costoso avance ruso.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos definitivamente sobre #Russian bajas militares en #Ukraine? La investigación en profundidad de la BBC sobre las pérdidas militares verificadas encontró algunas tendencias interesantes \1
> Aproximadamente el 20% de todas las pérdidas verificadas son oficiales. La investigación se basó en el análisis de las declaraciones oficiales de los gobernadores rusos, los informes de los medios locales, las publicaciones de las cuentas oficiales de universidades, escuelas, etc.
> El 20% es un número enorme. Pero no significa obligatorio que cada 5º militar ruso muerto en un campo de batalla sea un oficial. Puede ser que los oficiales sean retirados del campo de batalla más rápidamente o que se les dé un lugar más prominente en los anuncios de noticias locales.
> La mayoría de las pérdidas confirmadas son paracaidistas de diferentes rangos (desde soldado raso hasta coronel). Y esto puede explicarse por el hecho de que los paracaidistas son a menudo utilizados por Rusia como una fuerza de asalto principal. Están mejor entrenados y equipados en comparación con la mayoría de las otras unidades.
> ...



Gulnara que disfrute lo enterrado


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Gulnara que disfrute lo enterrado




Se ha quedado a gusto la verdad....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa que el arsenal de armas de misiles en Rusia ha disminuido significativamente. El complejo militar-industrial que los fabrica ahora está trabajando las 24 horas, pero incluso allí no es tan simple, ya que Rusia ahora carece de piezas debido a las sanciones.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Me hace mucha gracia, cuando los pro rusos encuentran una noticia que no es positiva para Rusia, increiblemente salen a taparla diciendo que es propaganda o fake. Normal, solo permiten una version oficial de los hechos. Les han educado desde los medios gubernamentales rusos a que todo sea bueno, y que las criticas sean censuradas. Mucho criticar a Occidente, pero actuan igual o peor en sus medios. Lo que no quita que Ucrania tambien haga propaganda de guerra y meta PsyOps, pero en el marco de la guerra es natural no nos engañemos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev





La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.





Una semana después de su invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reunió una columna mecanizada de 40 millas para montar un ataque abrumador contra Kiev desde el norte.

Pero el convoy de vehículos blindados y camiones de suministro se detuvo en cuestión de días, y la ofensiva fracasó, en gran parte debido a una serie de emboscadas nocturnas llevadas a cabo por un equipo de 30 fuerzas especiales ucranianas y operadores de aviones no tripulados en quads, según un comandante ucraniano.


Los operadores de drones fueron extraídos de una unidad de reconocimiento aéreo, Aerorozvidka, que comenzó hace ocho años como un grupo de especialistas voluntarios en TI y aficionados que diseñan sus propias máquinas y se ha convertido en un elemento esencial en la exitosa resistencia de David y Goliat de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, mientras que los patrocinadores occidentales de Ucrania han suministrado miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos y otros equipos militares, Aerorozvidka se ha visto obligada a recurrir al crowdfunding y a una red de contactos personales para seguir adelante, consiguiendo componentes como módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas, frente a los controles de exportación que prohíben su envío a Ucrania.

El comandante de la unidad, el teniente coronel Yaroslav Honchar, dio cuenta de la emboscada cerca de la ciudad de Ivankiv que ayudó a detener la vasta y pesada ofensiva rusa en seco. Dijo que los combatientes ucranianos en quads pudieron acercarse a la columna rusa que avanzaba por la noche atravesando el bosque a ambos lados de la carretera que conduce al sur hacia Kiev desde la dirección de Chernobyl.

Los soldados ucranianos estaban equipados con gafas de visión nocturna, rifles de francotirador, minas detonadas a distancia, drones equipados con cámaras termográficas y otros capaces de lanzar pequeñas bombas de 1,5 kg.

"Esta pequeña unidad en la noche destruyó dos o tres vehículos a la cabeza de este convoy, y después de eso se atascó. Se quedaron allí dos noches más y [destruyeron] muchos vehículos", dijo Honchar.

Un dron es ensamblado por la unidad Aerorozvidka.
Un dron es ensamblado por la unidad Aerorozvidka. Fotografía: Aerorozvidka
Los rusos dividieron la columna en unidades más pequeñas para tratar de avanzar hacia la capital ucraniana, pero el mismo equipo de asalto pudo montar un ataque contra su depósito de suministros, afirmó, paralizando la capacidad de los rusos para avanzar.

"El primer escalón de la fuerza rusa estaba atascado sin calor, sin petróleo, sin bombas y sin gas. Y todo sucedió por el trabajo de 30 personas", dijo Honchar.

La unidad Aerorozvidka también afirma haber ayudado a derrotar un ataque aéreo ruso en el aeropuerto de Hostomel, justo al noroeste de Kiev, en el primer día de la guerra, utilizando drones para localizar, apuntar y bombardear a unos 200 paracaidistas rusos ocultos en un extremo del aeródromo.

"Eso contribuyó en gran medida al hecho de que no podían usar este aeródromo para un mayor desarrollo de su ataque", dijo el teniente Taras, uno de los ayudantes de Honchar.


Tanques destruidos en las afueras de Brovary
Imágenes de drones muestran una emboscada ucraniana a tanques rusos
Leer más
No todos los detalles de estas afirmaciones pudieron verificarse de forma independiente, pero los funcionarios de defensa de Estados Unidos han dicho que los ataques ucranianos contribuyeron a la detención de la columna blindada alrededor de Ivankiv. La enorme cantidad de imágenes de combate aéreo publicadas por los ucranianos subraya la importancia de los drones para su resistencia.

La unidad fue iniciada por jóvenes ucranianos con educación universitaria que habían sido parte del levantamiento de Maidan de 2014 y se ofrecieron como voluntarios para usar sus habilidades técnicas en la resistencia contra la primera invasión rusa en Crimea y la región de Donbas. Su fundador, Volodymyr Kochetkov-Sukach, era un banquero de inversión que murió en acción en 2015 en Donbás, un recordatorio de los altos riesgos involucrados. Los rusos pueden aferrarse a la firma electrónica del dron y atacar rápidamente con morteros, por lo que los equipos de Aerorozvidka tienen que lanzarse y correr.

Honchar es un ex soldado convertido en consultor de marketing de TI, que regresó al ejército después de la primera invasión rusa. Taras, que pidió no usar su apellido, era un consultor de gestión, que se especializó en la recaudación de fondos para la unidad y solo se unió a tiempo completo como combatiente en febrero.

En sus primeros días, la unidad utilizó drones de vigilancia comercial, pero su equipo de ingenieros, diseñadores de software y entusiastas de los drones más tarde desarrolló sus propios diseños.

Construyeron una gama de drones de vigilancia, así como grandes máquinas de ocho rotores de 1,5 metros capaces de lanzar bombas y granadas antitanque propulsadas por cohetes, y crearon un sistema llamado Delta, una red de sensores a lo largo de las líneas del frente que alimentaba un mapa digital para que los comandantes pudieran ver los movimientos enemigos a medida que sucedían. Ahora utiliza el sistema satelital Starlink, suministrado por Elon Musk, para alimentar datos en vivo a las unidades de artillería ucranianas, lo que les permite concentrarse en objetivos rusos.

La unidad fue disuelta en 2019 por el entonces ministro de Defensa, pero fue revivida apresuradamente en octubre del año pasado cuando se avecinaba la amenaza de invasión rusa.

La capacidad de mantener una vista aérea de los movimientos rusos ha sido fundamental para el éxito de las tácticas de estilo guerrillero de Ucrania. Pero los esfuerzos de Aerorozvidka para expandir y reemplazar el equipo perdido se han visto obstaculizados por un suministro limitado de drones y componentes, y los esfuerzos para asegurarlos a través de las adquisiciones del Ministerio de Defensa han producido poco, en parte porque son una adición reciente a las fuerzas armadas y todavía se consideran forasteros.

Además, algunos de los módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas fabricados en los Estados Unidos y Canadá están sujetos a controles de exportación, por lo que han recurrido al crowdfunding y han pedido a una red global de amigos y simpatizantes que los encuentren en eBay u otros sitios web.

Marina Borozna, quien era estudiante de economía en la universidad con Taras, está explorando formas de comprar lo que la unidad necesita y encontrar rutas para obtener los suministros a través de la frontera.

"Sé que hay personas que quieren ayudarlos a luchar, personas que quieren hacer un poco más que la ayuda humanitaria", dijo Borozna. "Si quieres abordar la causa raíz de este sufrimiento humano, tienes que derrotar la invasión rusa. Aerorozvidka marca una gran diferencia y necesitan nuestro apoyo".

Su compañero, Klaus Hentrich, un biólogo molecular en Cambridge, también está ayudando al esfuerzo, aprovechando su experiencia como recluta en el ejército alemán.

"Yo mismo estaba en una unidad de reconocimiento de artillería, así que inmediatamente me di cuenta del enorme impacto que tiene Aerorozvidka. Efectivamente dan ojos a su artillería", dijo Hentrich. "Donde podemos marcar la diferencia es reunir apoyo internacional, ya sean contribuciones financieras, ayuda para obtener componentes técnicos más difíciles de encontrar o donaciones de drones civiles comunes".




La unidad también está buscando formas de superar la interferencia rusa, parte de la guerra electrónica que se libra en Ucrania en paralelo a las bombas, proyectiles y misiles. En la actualidad, Aerorozvidka normalmente espera a que los rusos apaguen su equipo de interferencia para lanzar sus propios drones, y luego envía sus máquinas al mismo tiempo. La unidad luego concentra su potencia de fuego en los vehículos de guerra electrónica.

Honchar describe estas batallas tecnológicas, y la forma de luchar de Aerorozvidka, como el futuro de la guerra, en la que enjambres de pequeños equipos conectados en red por la confianza mutua y las comunicaciones avanzadas pueden abrumar a un adversario más grande y más fuertemente armado.

"Somos como una colmena de abejas", dijo. "Una abeja no es nada, pero si te enfrentas a mil, puede derrotar a una gran fuerza. Somos como las abejas, pero trabajamos de noche".




Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso se dirigieron a Kiev | Ucrania | El Guardián (theguardian.com)


----------



## lowfour (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

No puede ser que estén mandando reclutas. 
Eso o es desesperación o un hijoputismo extremo. 

Supongo que las tropas pro de las repúblicas satélite son muy pocas (para que no gane fuerza una futura rebelión) y que, en cambio, los reclutas sí son numerosos (para tener reservas de la Horda), pero como no están por la labor de llamar reservista, secuestran a los reclutas para reservar las tropas de Moscú.


----------



## Trovador (28 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos (quizás SOF o unidad Recce) en Irpin.
Cada vez más Instalaza C90 en estado salvaje, en este caso la variante anti-bunker.


----------



## Trovador (28 Mar 2022)

Nuevos detalles sobre las conversaciones de alto el fuego de Ucrania con Rusia:
– Ucrania tiene que renunciar a la OTAN, pero será libre de unirse a la UE 
– Rusia ya no exige "desnazificación" 
– la "desmilitarización" y el idioma ruso tampoco son parte del posible acuerdo

_ Rusia ya no exige que Ucrania sea 'desnazificada' en conversaciones de alto el fuego Las solicitudes incluyen que Kiev abandone la persecución de la OTAN a cambio de garantías de seguridad y membresía en la UE _

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (28 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Dennis habla de la situación en Mariupol, es de hoy. Hay subtitulos. Tambien tiene telegram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> ...



¿Dennis es un nombre ucraniano? Me suena usano.

¿Has sido tú la que compartió el Telegram del líder checheno en este foro? Cómo se te ocurre, ahora lo tendrá petado de mensajes privados de los gayers del foro pidiéndole encontrarse en el sauna del suegro de Sanchez


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Kazajstán apuñala a Rusia y ve oportunidad de negocio: ofrece a las empresas que se van de Rusia establecerse en Kazajstan con todo tipo de ventajas | Burbuja.info


----------



## percutor (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dos accidentes en 3 días. La "guerra ferroviaria" en el ferrocarril bielorruso continúa. Pero si crees que no tiene ninguna consecuencia, te equivocas. Al menos 4 empleados han sido arrestados. Los apartamentos de otros empleados han sido registrados, han sido interrogados.



lo de bielorrusia es un misterio , rusia ha lanzado los ataques desde allí ¿ porque no se bombardea ?


----------



## Indignado (28 Mar 2022)

Otro persona candidata a tomar colacao con plutonio


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No puede ser que estén mandando reclutas.
> Eso o es desesperación o un hijoputismo extremo.
> 
> Supongo que las tropas pro de las repúblicas satélite son muy pocas (para que no gane fuerza una futura rebelión) y que, en cambio, los reclutas sí son numerosos (para tener reservas de la Horda), pero como no están por la labor de llamar reservista, secuestran a los reclutas para reservar las tropas de Moscú.



Estos se han amotinado, dicen.. los llevan como carne de cañon


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

[!] NUEVOS DETALLES DE LA NEGOCIACIÓN: Ucrania renuncia a la OTAN, Rusia cede a la desmilitarización y a la desnazificación. (Finantial Times) | Burbuja.info


----------



## percutor (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estos se han amotinado, dicen.. los llevan como carne de cañon



pues cuando lleguen a la linea del frente se pasan al enemigo ; o mejor , antes d e pasarse al enemigo que se carguen a algún mando ruso .


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Nadie ha dicho nada de esto...










"El acuerdo nuclear con Irán es cuestión de días. La consecuencia será que habrá más petróleo en el mercado"


Sostiene Josep Borrell que no está en Qatar para firmar nada. “No he venido a negociar contratos de gas. De eso se encarga el comisario de Energía”,




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> [!] NUEVOS DETALLES DE LA NEGOCIACIÓN: Ucrania renuncia a la OTAN, Rusia cede a la desmilitarización y a la desnazificación. (Finantial Times) | Burbuja.info





Si esto sigue 15 días más, Rusia le ofrece a Ucrania Vladivostok y salida al Pacífico.

Se nota quién va perdiendo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Kazajstán apuñala a Rusia y ve oportunidad de negocio: ofrece a las empresas que se van de Rusia establecerse en Kazajstan con todo tipo de ventajas | Burbuja.info


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Ya te digo; lo que hay en este hilo es ni-ve-la-zo 



Patatas bravas dijo:


> Voy a informar a Polonia y ucrania por twiter del sujeto este del Rubén gisver. Tiene pinta de agente del gru como el otro periodista detenido del diario público. Es un desinformador ruso. Y puede que vaya a Ucrania a dar información a los rusos


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Yo tampoco me lo trago.


----------



## Domm (28 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> ¿Quien es el gracioso que esta subiendo el blog de Zhukov a otras webs para que se rían de el?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002756



Bonito dibujo, ¿lo has hecho tú?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## javac (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al menos el objetivo oficial dicho por el Kremlin es el que he dicho. Los planes futuros que tenga Putin para ucrania poca gente lo sabe. Pero vamos, en cuanto libere lo que quede del Donbass, y las negociaciones cambien de tono, puede que finalice la operación y Putin recoja los bártulos. Puede alargarla también un poco más, viendo como occidente se desangra con una energía cara.
> 
> Aunque para mí el misterio sigue siendo que hará con todo lo que hoy controla, el sur sobre todo. Si se lo anexionará o dejará esas zonas a su suerte.



Rusia sangra dinero todos los días en una guerra relampago. Lose lose de libro lo que ha hecho
Un ridículo superlativo
Han conquistado las zonas militares? . Pero si han arrasado las ciudades
Acabas de crear 45 millones de ucranianos que te odian y eres un país más pobre q cuando empezastes
30000 muertos y millones de refugiados, puta vergüenza


----------



## Trovador (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ya te digo; lo que hay en este hilo es ni-ve-la-zo



Si.
Menos mal que has llegado.
Tronco.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Otro artículo sobre el desempeño del armamento de "precisión " ruso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, yo creo que esto es falso. Si fuera así, habría muchas fotos de restos de dichos misiles de crucero, y sin embargo hay muy pocas, si no explotan al impactar como dicen, habría numerosas fotos de ellos

La segunda y tercera foto del artículo muestran restos de un cohete 9M55K/misil Tockha-U que sí explotaron correctamente, aunque el texto parece que no se refiere a esos sistemas, sino a los Kh-555 y Kh-101.

Los follaputis lo van a considerar como una victoria rusa y una bajada de pantalones de Zelensky/OTAN


Disparo fallido de NLAW, estaba muy cerca como para que funcionara correctamente. Simplemente ha dañado levemente el tanque:


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462



Que es un enemigo razonable? que retraso llevan los prorusos quejandose de que Zelensky tiene que rendirse?? porque?? Aunque caiga Zelensky los ucras van a. seguir luchando en plan guerrillas de hecho ya lo estan haciendo, unidades autonomas e independientes y el objetivo es hacer el maximo daño posible


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estos se han amotinado, dicen.. los llevan como carne de cañon



son del Dombass las "Repúblicas" ordenaron a todos los hombres de 18 a 60 años movilizarse lo están haciendo para evitar bajas propiamente "rusas" como tal menuda caca es ese Dombass "Liberado"

Los mandan con un fusil y una hoya en la cabeza 1 solo de esto por la noche obviamente los aniquila






Captura de RT.................... @eL PERRO






Este helicóptero derribado a baja altura los tripulantes murieron muy probable debido a la baja altura, la baja altura es para evadir el horizonte radar de los SAMs pero nada los salva de los MANPADs


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462





Jojojo qué mala es la hemeroteca, sublime.


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Rusia sangra dinero todos los días en una guerra relampago. Lose lose de libro lo que ha hecho
> Un ridículo superlativo
> Han conquistado las zonas militares? . Pero si han arrasado las ciudades
> Acabas de crear 45 millones de ucranianos que te odian y eres un país más pobre q cuando empezastes
> 30000 muertos y millones de refugiados, puta vergüenza



Me parece que no amego follaotan.

Lo de la ''guerra relámpago'' por más que lo repitáis es simplemente falso. Nadie en su sano juicio ve posible controlar ucrania en una semana. Ni el peor de los generales de Putin. Aunque no hubiese resistencia militar, todavía se estaría ocupando ucrania.

Los rusos han destruido una cantidad ingente de material militar ukro + bases + depositos + aeropuertos etc...La prueba es que zelensky ya está pidiendo negociar, sabe que le quedan cuatro reservistas que han aprendido a disparar esta semana. El objetivo nunca ha sido conquistar ucrania, sino desmilitarizarla. Hoy el ejército ukro es una sombra de lo que era hace un mes. Ejército ukro que era grande ojo, tenían mucho material.
Si, en lo de las ciudades te doy la razón, se han cebado sobre todo con Mariupol y Kharkov, no les habrá quedado otro remdio, puesto que las posiciones ucras más poderosas se atrincheran ahí, a campo abierto no pueden luchar.

Yo creo es mucho menos de eso. Date cuenta que gran parte no es prorruso pero tampoco es proukro, utilizan el ruso todos los días y no se han roto los lazos como si pasa en el oeste. Habrá de todo en el este, gente que se alegre de la ocupación y gente que se tendrá que pirar al oeste. Donde sí hay odio es en el oeste, que es la parte más nazionalista. Lo de los refugees nos lo comeremos nosotros, como pasó con los sirios. Aunque los ucranianos es inmigración mucho más asimiliable que los sirios yo creo, son cristianos, trabajadores, no creo que haya problemas para la UE.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



magnífica jugada

autarquía no, lo siguiente

van camino de best koera reloaded


----------



## FernandoIII (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si esto sigue 15 días más, Rusia le ofrece a Ucrania Vladivostok y salida al Pacífico.
> 
> Se nota quién va perdiendo.



Ya sé que la escoria de LA HORDA es incompetente, pero esto me deja a cuadros. Que Ucrania entre en LA OTAN importa entre cero y nada, absolutamente nadie quiere invadir a la HORDA crimimal ni amenazarla, en cambio que entre en la UE abre las puertas a que Europa tome control absoluto de Ucrania (economía, cultura, política y diplomacia) que es muchísimo más peligroso ya que garantiza la integración absoluta de Ucrania con el mundo civilizado y la coordinación de esta con Europa para futuras sanciones contra el KHAN CRIMINAL.
De verdad es que los turcoasiáticos no entienden en que siglo viven, y están haciendo el ridículo por una disonancia cognitiva de dimensiones jamás concebidas


----------



## javac (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me parece que no amego follaotan.
> 
> Lo de la ''guerra relámpago'' por más que lo repitáis es simplemente falso. Nadie en su sano juicio ve posible controlar ucrania en una semana. Ni el peor de los generales de Putin. Aunque no hubiese resistencia militar, todavía se estaría ocupando ucrania.
> 
> ...



Lo vemos distinto 
Putin era un agente, no es militar, está entrenado para acciones comando, no guerras. 
El objetivo era poner a alguien pro ruso en el poder. han creado un ídolo y si le matan, un mártir en zelensky
De las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, Georgia, Estonia Letonia Lituania, todas odian a los rusos
Las noticias de invasión eran de junio del 2021, se sabía en Ucrania que les iban a invadir. 
Al invadido, se tardan generaciones en perdonar al invasor 
Se crearán guerrillas y seguirá muriendo gente. 
El mantenimiento y logística rusa siempre ha sido ineficiente. Los sukhoi de Malasia están haciendo los malayos los repuestos, 4 de 18 están funcionales, porque los rusos no tienen repuestos. 
Los rusos tienen muchas cosas antiguas que no pueden mantener
No parece normal la que le están liando los drones turcos 

Los sirios la mayoría están en turquia o Malasia, algunos en Holanda 

Lo mejor para ucros es rendirse y para rusos recoger y marcharse. En una guerra de guerrillas los dos pierden, ucrania se queda sin hombres ni país, Rusia exhibe que no da para más, salvo sus bombas nucleares

Que se sienten y se resuelva pero hay que analizar por qué alguien acepta que Putin invada otro país y se le aplauda


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462



- Camarada Zhukov, me temo que hemos perdido la guerra
- Y la fuente? Tus cojones morenos? Deja de ver Antonia 3, Vladimir


----------



## nebulosa (28 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Yo lo que entiendo es que han ascendido a Kadyrov al rango equivalente al de General de División. Es decir una especie de medallita (y literalmente también) como agradecimiento, junto con el sueldo y beneficios varios correspondientes.



Me da que va a morir en acto de servicio, pero no por el enemigo precisamente. Al tiempo.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> magnífica jugada
> 
> autarquía no, lo siguiente
> 
> van camino de best koera reloaded




"Vendedores del sector funerario son los afectados fundamentalmente, continúan las fuentes".


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462



Madre del amor hermoso como están las cabezas.


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Lo vemos distinto
> Putin era un agente, no es militar, está entrenado para acciones comando, no guerras.
> El objetivo era poner a alguien pro ruso en el poder. han creado un ídolo y si le matan, un mártir en zelensky
> De las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, Georgia, Estonia Letonia Lituania, todas odian a los rusos
> ...



Yo creo que ese no era el objetivo, ya te digo, hay que tener pocas luces para pensar que con un comando de mierda secuestras a zelensky y hacer que ucrania se rinda. Esta tesis es pura propaganda otan para deslegitimar la operación.

Porque es eso, es una operación militar, no es una guerra de un país con otra otro. El objetivo de los rusos no es conquistar ucrania y anexionársela. Es como dijo Putin, desmilitarizarla y volverla lo más neutral posible.

Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia ha utilizado el 20% de su capacidad militar total, yo no veo nada de ese ridículo que dicen los follaotans. Esto yo creo que a Rusia le ha venido de lujo para probar cosas nuevas para futuras guerras que se puedan dar.

Putin invade un país porque puede, no hay más. No hay que dejarse llevar por moralismos y buenismos socialdemócratas. Invade ucrania porque tiene la fuerza para ello, punto. Lo mismo con los USA en irak o en afganistán. Y no es que se le aplauda cual gruppie, sino que se entiende las razones de dicha invasión, que es muy distinto.


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

Muy simplista esa simplificación.

Por encima de la operación militar, hay intereses geopolíticos, de recursos, diplomáticos etc...
Nazis en la estructura del ejército hay, solo tienes que ver a los amegos del Azov y compañía.
Y la desmilitarización ya es un hecho, la debilidad militar ucraniana cada día se hace más insostenible. Salvo en el donbass, deben de quedar pocas acumulaciones de tropas ukras en el este.


----------



## Trovador (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ese no era el objetivo, ya te digo, hay que tener pocas luces para pensar que con un comando de mierda secuestras a zelensky y hacer que ucrania se rinda. Esta tesis es pura propaganda otan para deslegitimar la operación.
> 
> Porque es eso, es una operación militar, no es una guerra de un país con otra otro. El objetivo de los rusos no es conquistar ucrania y anexionársela. Es como dijo Putin, desmilitarizarla y volverla lo más neutral posible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

La tele rusa es como El Chiringuito, pero de bombas en vez de balones:





Observación acertada sobre las negociaciones con Putin:


----------



## Tales. (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ese no era el objetivo, ya te digo, hay que tener pocas luces para pensar que con un comando de mierda secuestras a zelensky y hacer que ucrania se rinda. Esta tesis es pura propaganda otan para deslegitimar la operación.
> 
> Porque es eso, es una operación militar, no es una guerra de un país con otra otro. El objetivo de los rusos no es conquistar ucrania y anexionársela. Es como dijo Putin, desmilitarizarla y volverla lo más neutral posible.
> 
> ...



Claro claro, los paracas y la columna de blindados atascada hacia Kiev y que ahora está colapsando (con miles de muertos rusos) eran para "fijar a los ucros en Kiev", igualito que los alemanes fijaron a los rusos en Stalingrado  Es evidente que contaban con una victoria rápida tomando Kiev y el este de Ucarnia y se han comido una mierda.

Lo cierto es que ambos bandos han perdido a miles de hombres, pero Ucrania va a recibir un suministro de armas y dinero de Occidente que harán que en un año su ejército sea muy superior al que tenía pre-invasión, mientras que Rusia, que parece haber perdido bastante más material según la lógica de ser el atacante y los informes visuales, no va a ser capaz de reconstruir sus fuerzas por la falta de componentes de importación occidental que le están embargados y por su debilidad económica. La que se ha desmilitarizado con la guerra es Rusia, por no hablar de la absoluta humillación que está sufriendo, mostrándose al mundo como robagallinas dimitris de mierda montados en fragonetas y absolutos inútiles. Ya se les están subiendo Kazajistán y Azerbayán a la chepa y esto acaba de empezar.

Os quedan muchas piruetas mentales por hacer a los palanganeros del Kremlin, me dais hasta lástima.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

IN THE DONETSK AND LUHANSK DIRECTIONS UKRAINIAN DEFENDERS CONTINUE TO DEFEND OUR LAND

Thanks to the skillful actions and skill of the military personnel of the Joint Forces Group, 7 enemy attacks were successfully repelled during the current day. Our soldiers inflicted losses on the Russian invaders.

During the day, Ukrainian defenders destroyed 12 tanks, 10 infantry fighting vehicles and 3 vehicles.

Air defense units in the sky of the Ukrainian Donbass shot down one enemy plane and two enemy unmanned aerial vehicles.

Ukrainian servicemen continue to courageously and heroically deter the invasion of the aggressor!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Muestra de que cualquier acuerdo fallido por parte de Rusia tras este descalabro militar va a ser visto como una victoria por los follaputis, aquí un follaputi conocido de Twitter defendiendo lo indefendible en varios hilos, bochorno extremo:





Se habla de que ya empezó la campaña de reclutamiento en sitios como Siria, a ver si puedo confirmar mañana:


----------



## Chaini (28 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> entro en este hilo y veo que han bajado alarmantemente los videso de capturas, vehiculos abandonados/destruidos
> 
> al parecer el ejercito ucraniano ya no puede ni atacar a las unidades de intendencia
> 
> ...



No, Ahora ni entro en el telegram de kadirov, hay demasiados videos de prisioneros capturados.


Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003460
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003462



momento de relax en diez minutos volvemos:


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Claro claro, los paracas y la columna de blindados atascada hacia Kiev y que ahora está colapsando (con miles de muertos rusos) eran para "fijar a los ucros en Kiev", igualito que los alemanes fijaron a los rusos en Stalingrado  Es evidente que contaban con una victoria rápida tomando Kiev y el este de Ucarnia y se han comido una mierda.
> 
> Lo cierto es que ambos bandos han perdido a miles de hombres, pero Ucrania va a recibir un suministro de armas y dinero de Occidente que harán que en un año su ejército sea muy superior al que tenía pre-invasión, mientras que Rusia, que parece haber perdido bastante más material según la lógica de ser el atacante y los informes visuales, no va a ser capaz de reconstruir sus fuerzas por la falta de componentes de importación occidental que le están embargados y por su debilidad económica. La que se ha desmilitarizado con la guerra es Rusia, por no hablar de la absoluta humillación que está sufriendo, mostrándose al mundo como robagallinas dimitris de mierda montados en fragonetas y absolutos inútiles. Ya se les están subiendo Kazajistán y Azerbayán a la chepa y esto acaba de empezar.
> 
> Os quedan muchas piruetas mentales por hacer a los palanganeros del Kremlin, me dais hasta lástima.



Borrell ha dicho:


«Nuestra unidad [en la UE] nos permite buscar contratos colectivos. Son cosas que no se pueden hacer de la noche a la mañana, pero se pueden hacer. Y lo vamos a hacer. Seremos libres de la dependencia del gas y el petróleo de Rusia en un corto periodo de tiempo».


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Claro claro, los paracas y la columna de blindados atascada hacia Kiev y que ahora está colapsando (con miles de muertos rusos) eran para "fijar a los ucros en Kiev", igualito que los alemanes fijaron a los rusos en Stalingrado  Es evidente que contaban con una victoria rápida tomando Kiev y el este de Ucarnia y se han comido una mierda.
> 
> Lo cierto es que ambos bandos han perdido a miles de hombres, pero Ucrania va a recibir un suministro de armas y dinero de Occidente que harán que en un año su ejército sea muy superior al que tenía pre-invasión, mientras que Rusia, que parece haber perdido bastante más material según la lógica de ser el atacante y los informes visuales, no va a ser capaz de reconstruir sus fuerzas por la falta de componentes de importación occidental que le están embargados y por su debilidad económica. La que se ha desmilitarizado con la guerra es Rusia, por no hablar de la absoluta humillación que está sufriendo, mostrándose al mundo como robagallinas dimitris de mierda montados en fragonetas y absolutos inútiles. Ya se les están subiendo Kazajistán y Azerbayán a la chepa y esto acaba de empezar.
> 
> Os quedan muchas piruetas mentales por hacer a los palanganeros del Kremlin, me dais hasta lástima.



No estoy en la mente de los generales rusos, pero quizá el avanzar por el norte hacia Kiev, era más un movimiento distractivo-estratégico que otra cosa. Es decir, mientras ucrania usa defensas para proteger kiev, no las está usando para defender Mariupol y otras zonas del este. Lo que está claro a estas alturas es que Putin no va a bombardear Kiev, ya lo habría hecho, y eso nos da una idea de que la operación de desmilitarización no requiere hacerlo. No hace falta para conseguir los objetivos.

Te repito lo mismo que al otro, hay que ser muy ingenuo para pensar que con cuatro comandos tomas kiev, pero muy ingenuo. Y lo sabéis, ni con cuatro comandos de spetnaz ni con 25 se toma una ciudad así.

Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia solo ha utilizado el 20% de su capacidad militar total, son bastante asumibles esas ''pérdidas''. Y lo de la remilitarización de ucrania no lo veo, más que nada porque Putin ha pedido la neutralidad para la retirada de la tropas rusas, la cual incluirá límites de armamento y revisión del mismo por parte de rusia.
Por no hablar de que está por ver que ucrania queda para zelensky, si se pone tonto en las negociaciones se queda sin todo el sur y gran parte del este. Yo a mariupol ya la doy por rusa.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003592



He buscado el hilo por curiosidad y me he deslogueado para leer, y desgraciadamente no ha puesto ningún comentario 





__





Acabo de disfrutar de la mejor experiencia sexual de mi vida


Ha venido una LUMI a mi casa, 1 hora, de una agencia bastante buena de Madrid; y pfff cuando ha entrado guapísima, simpática, con mucho estilo vistiendo. Que buenos morreos con lengua, como novios todo. Hoy he estado con resaca porque ayer salí a comer angulas a una marisquería y luego con el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

*Hanna Notte*

   
4h • 13 tweets • 9 min de lectura
Marcador Guardar como PDF Mis autores
Después de haber trabajado en Moscú cuando #Russia intervino en #Syria en 2015 e involucró a funcionarios / expertos de RUS en #Syria durante años, veo 5 paralelismos en el enfoque de #Ukraine vs #Syria

1.
Guerra secuencial 2. Cerco/pasillos
3. "Escudo humano" afirma
4. Combatientes extranjeros
5. CW reclama

Thread.
1. Guerra secuencial: RUS recientemente denominada 1ª fase de #UkraineWar hecho, anunciando el enfoque en Donbas. En #Syria guerra, Rusia había declarado una nueva fase en 2017, estableciendo zonas de desescalada (DEZ) en partes occidentales, lo que liberó recursos del régimen para tomar más territorio hacia el este.
Una vez hecho esto, el régimen / Rusia se volvió y vimos una toma de control secuencial de las DEZ (E Ghouta, Homs, Deraa) en 2018 bajo el disfraz de CT. No quiero decir en absoluto que la secuenciación en Ucrania será la misma. El regreso de los combates a mayor escala hacia el oeste de Ucrania dependerá de...
... a) Los éxitos de Rusia en el sur / este de #Ukraine en las próximas semanas, b) los recursos de Rusia (mil.) (¡UA juego de pelota totalmente diferente a Siria!), c) donde estamos con las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en unas pocas semanas. Pero es para advertir contra la suposición de que esto ya ha terminado.
2. Cercos/corredores: Muchos han llamado a #Mariupol la "2ª Alepo". De hecho, en #Syria, vimos cercos / bombardeos / corredores humanitarios rusos, una y otra vez. Los civiles que no se marcharon fueron etiquetados como "terroristas" = objetivos legítimos. Espere ver más de esto en UA.
3. Relacionado, #Russia Ministerio de Defensa afirma que 7.000 combatientes Azov en Mariupol usan civiles como "escudos humanos" (eng.mil.ru/en/special_ope...) Cuando Rusia / el ejército sirio "limpiaron" las DEZ en 2018, la oposición armada fue acusada de la misma táctica. Afirmación de "escudo humano" = pilar del discurso de RUS sobre #Syria.
4. Combatientes extranjeros: En #Syria, Rusia justificó la intervención alegando la internacionalización del conflicto – para. combatientes "acudiendo" para unirse a la oposición. En #Ukraine, Rusia afirma que 1000 mercenarios y terroristas extranjeros se han unido a la AFU y deben ser "destruidos sin piedad".
Mientras tanto, vemos un cambio re: el propio uso de #Russia de combatientes extranjeros. Si bien originalmente anunció la preparación de 16 mil combatientes #Syrian / ME para venir a Ucrania, @CENTCOM vio pocos movimientos reales. En Frid, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia indicó que la preferencia de DNR / LNR es "defender su tierra ellos mismos"
¿Qué pasa? ¿No hay un papel militar útil para los combatientes extranjeros en este momento de la guerra? ¿Limitaciones logísticas para moverlos? ¿Preocupación por el vacío resultante en Siria y el ancho de banda de Ltd. para hacer frente a cualquier inestabilidad allí? ¿Combinación de lo anterior? Curiosidad por escuchar @RALee85 y otros.
5. Afirmaciones de armas químicas: En #Syria, Rusia advirtió sobre ataques de bandera falsa por parte de grupos armados durante años. Nunca utilizó activamente CW, pero permitió que el gobierno sirio lo hiciera, además de protegerlo de enfrentar la atribución / responsabilidad @OPCW y el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.
En #Ukraine, #Russia afirmaciones de bandera falsa han abarcado todo el espectro CBRNe, lo que ha preocupado a muchos. ¿Usaría Rusia CW? Mi punto de vista: no queda una "línea roja", si Rusia juzga militarmente conveniente usar CW, lo cual no es un hecho. Pero la propaganda de "bandera falsa" es útil independientemente:
a) sirve a la narrativa doméstica rusa re: La amenaza de las armas de destrucción masiva que emana de #Ukraine que requiere una "operación especial" preventiva b) crea terror y miedo en #Ukraine, c) es recogida por los teóricos de la conspiración en #West, sembrando dudas aquí y allá en las sociedades W. ¡Todo a bajo costo!
Los paralelismos entre #Syria y #Ukraine son muy imperfectos. Las 2 guerras son diferentes para #Russia en objetivos, lo que está en juego, la naturaleza mil, la reacción de Occidente, la reacción de la propia población. Aún así, es útil comprender aspectos de #Russia guerra en #Syria para el análisis de lo que podría venir en #Ukraine


----------



## Chaini (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> He buscado el hilo por curiosidad y me he deslogueado para leer, y desgraciadamente no ha puesto ningún comentario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olga esta con la parabólica puesta


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La tele rusa es como El Chiringuito, pero de bombas en vez de balones:



Son mafiosos y a la gente de allí les encanta la chulería.

No eres amiguito sometido y lamebotas? Pues te destruyo, te manod 20 años al pasado y ponemos el reloj en marcha de nuevo, hasta la siguiente vez que me alces la voz.

No saben que ésto no es posible. Les vamos a montar una colorines en cero-coma y con asesores militares les daremos armas, estrategias y apoyo de inteligencia para que arrasen al invasor "desnazificador".


----------



## Evangelion (28 Mar 2022)

Por un lado en el norte parece que los ucranianos resisten, por ejemplo en Trostianets ha sido una escabechina de material ruso destruido y capturado una autentica barbaridad de material.
En el sur Mariupol esta ya casi eliminada la resitencia ucraniana... creo que fue sitiado sin poder hacerles llegar el material occidental.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Otro persona candidata a tomar colacao con plutonio



Esos diputados que rodeaban a esta valiente concejala calladitos.... COMO VAN A VOTAR NAZIS UN PRESIDENTE JUDIO


----------



## Trovador (28 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> *Os quedan muchas piruetas mentales por hacer a los palanganeros del Kremlin*, me dais hasta lástima.



Ya te digo:

McNuly el 25 de febrero...

_



Esto creo que no se acaba mañana o pasado, va para semanas o meses. *Putin quiere ocupar toda Ucrania.*

Por cierto muy bueno el canal de Telegram Intel slava z. Ponen videos no fake y lo explican en inglés.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

McNuly hoy...

_



Porque es eso, es una operación militar, no es una guerra de un país con otra otro. *El objetivo de los rusos no es conquistar ucrania* y anexionársela.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
A ver que nos cuenta el mes que viene...


----------



## Agropecuario (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy simplista esa simplificación.
> 
> Por encima de la operación militar, hay intereses geopolíticos, de recursos, diplomáticos etc...
> Nazis en la estructura del ejército hay, solo tienes que ver a los amegos del Azov y compañía.
> *Y la desmilitarización ya es un hecho*,* la debilidad militar ucraniana cada día se hace más insostenible*. Salvo en el donbass, deben de quedar pocas acumulaciones de tropas ukras en el este.



Cierto, como sigan matando rusos así, se van a quedar sin balas y van a tener que defenderse con tirachinas y entonces estarán perdidos ...


----------



## César Borgia (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mira, yo creo que esto es falso. Si fuera así, habría muchas fotos de restos de dichos misiles de crucero, y sin embargo hay muy pocas, si no explotan al impactar como dicen, habría numerosas fotos de ellos
> 
> La segunda y tercera foto del artículo muestran restos de un cohete 9M55K/misil Tockha-U que sí explotaron correctamente, aunque el texto parece que no se refiere a esos sistemas, sino a los Kh-555 y Kh-101.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Patece que en el tanque en las escenas finales ya le salen las llamas desde dentro por debajo de la torreta. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Ya te digo:
> 
> 
> McNuly el 25 de febrero...
> ...



EL mes que viene será _¿Ucrania? ¿Qué Ucrania? No sé de qué me hablas._


----------



## asakopako (29 Mar 2022)

El apoyo a la adhesión a la OTAN en Finlandia más alto que nunca








Yle poll: Support for Nato membership hits record high


Some 62 percent of respondents said they would favour Finland applying to join the Nato military alliance.




yle.fi





En Suecia superan por primera vez el 50% de apoyo a la OTAN. Suecia era tan neutral como Suiza y no tiene frontera con Rusia.








Russian invasion of Ukraine forces Swedes to rethink NATO membership


Russia's invasion of Ukraine has for the first time seen a majority of Swedes in favour of joining NATO, according to a poll, and signs are the political landscape could to change too in a country long known for neutrality.




www.reuters.com





Jugada maestra del tovarich camaradich vladimirovich


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Mar 2022)

Pulsar el botón reportar a ese puto calvo para que twitter lo mande de vacaciones se esta pasando las reglas del sitio por el forro @Patatas bravas @JAGGER @elena francis @Cosmopolita @Fígaro @txusky_g @Decimus @Proletario Blanco @Tucho Cacolas



no le respondan nada no discutan no le digan nada solo hagan esto:

Pulsar los 3 puntos







Luego click donde dice denunciar tweet la banderita







Luego donde dice comete abusos o es perjudiciar






Luego donde dice incita al odio






Luego CLICK a un grupo de personas






Listo reportado le da a agregar el tweet para el reporte


Cada vez que el sujeto diga "Ukronazis" le meten ese mismo de reporte, pueden crearse clones desde 2 dispositivos que tengan Internet para que sean diferentes IP y le reportan de la misma manera si es uno o 2 reportes nunca pasa nada pero si son mas de 10 ahí si le empiezan a borrar contenido o limitar su cuenta incluso banear


Tiene cientos de tweets donde dice "Ukronazis" o acusa a Ucranianos de Nazis todos esos tweets son reportables

Con esta otra pueden hacer lo mismo


Pero el calvo es el que esta mas desatado violando las reglas del sitio que le metan unos días en la nevera


----------



## ELVR (29 Mar 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Me da que va a morir en acto de servicio, pero no por el enemigo precisamente. Al tiempo.



Estaría bien saber como andan ahora los ánimos en Chochenia


----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Veeeeenga que va lento:


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Claro claro, los paracas y la columna de blindados atascada hacia Kiev y que ahora está colapsando (con miles de muertos rusos) eran para "fijar a los ucros en Kiev", igualito que los alemanes fijaron a los rusos en Stalingrado  Es evidente que contaban con una victoria rápida tomando Kiev y el este de Ucarnia y se han comido una mierda.



El fijamiento, o pinning, es algo que había leído a varios autores cuando se hablaba de la culminación hace como 7 días: que los rusos deberían replegarse hacia sus mejores posiciones, mientras mantenían una fuerza en Kyiv para fijar a los ucranianos mientras establecían posiciones en el Donbás.

Pero claro, una cosa es hacer planes sobre un mapa, otra es ejecutarlos, y otra muy diferente es que los ejecute el todopoderoso ejército ruso. Porque en este último caso, y para sorpresa de absolutamente nadie, el fijamiento acaba siendo un embolsamiento y un desastre.

Aunque ya sabemos todos que ese era el plan desde el principio: se enviaron las peores tropas hacia Kyiv, incluyendo los paracas masacrados en los primeros días, para achatarrar gente y tanques. Te tienes que reir, si no hubiese tantos niños-reclutas muertos, que el plan maestro siempre se descubre a posteriori de que pasen las cosas. Ya solo falta que vengan los sorbelefas de Putin a decirnos que esta invasión la lleva planeando desde que era portero en el KGB: él ya preveía que la URSS iba a colapsar, todo lo de Yeltsin, las campañas de Chechenia o Siria solo eran pasos intermedios para ir reclutando salvajes que llevar a Ucrania. ¿Qué más sorpresas nos tendrá preparadas el genio? El día que se muera, alguno dirá también que era parte del plan.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No estoy en la mente de los generales rusos, pero quizá el avanzar por el norte hacia Kiev, era más un movimiento distractivo-estratégico que otra cosa. Es decir, mientras ucrania usa defensas para proteger kiev, no las está usando para defender Mariupol y otras zonas del este. Lo que está claro a estas alturas es que Putin no va a bombardear Kiev, ya lo habría hecho, y eso nos da una idea de que la operación de desmilitarización no requiere hacerlo. No hace falta para conseguir los objetivos.
> 
> Te repito lo mismo que al otro, hay que ser muy ingenuo para pensar que con cuatro comandos tomas kiev, pero muy ingenuo. Y lo sabéis, ni con cuatro comandos de spetnaz ni con 25 se toma una ciudad así.
> 
> ...



Cuantas monedas vale tu dignidad, consejo , déjalo.


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

Si no le conocéis, este es un historiador militar especialista en Roma:



Aquí habla de las consecuencias militares y económicas para Rusia, independientemente de lo que pase a partir de ahora:

- Tropas atrapadas en Ucrania durante todo el tiempo que Rusia necesite tener regiones controladas.
- Pérdidas materiales muy altas, coste de reemplazo muy alto.
- Pérdidas en hombres bajas relativo a la población total, pero tiene que reconstruir buena parte del ejército, sin medios y con poco incentivo.
- Caída del PIB de entre el 7% y el 15%, dependiendo de la fuente.
- Caída del rublo, que les impedirá modernizar equipamientos con importaciones.
- Si las sanciones se mantienen, aun más dificultades de modernización.
- NATO fuertemente incentivada para aislarse energéticamente de Rusia.
- NATO/US obtiene fuertes ganancias estratégicas a coste prácticamente cero. Los costes los ha asumido Ucrania.

El Plan.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesante de Kamil Galeev

Veo tres escenarios plausibles para el futuro de Rusia: 
1. Corea del Norte 
2. Reinicio imperial 
3. Jubileo 
Dado que Ucrania está resuelta a luchar, la elección de una vía histórica rusa depende en última instancia de la determinación de Occidente. 

Hoy describiré el escenario de Corea del Norte


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El fijamiento, o pinning, es algo que había leído a varios autores cuando se hablaba de la culminación hace como 7 días: que los rusos deberían replegarse hacia sus mejores posiciones, mientras mantenían una fuerza en Kyiv para fijar a los ucranianos mientras establecían posiciones en el Donbás.
> 
> Pero claro, una cosa es hacer planes sobre un mapa, otra es ejecutarlos, y otra muy diferente es que los ejecute el todopoderoso ejército ruso. Porque en este último caso, y para sorpresa de absolutamente nadie, el fijamiento acaba siendo un embolsamiento y un desastre.
> 
> Aunque ya sabemos todos que ese era el plan desde el principio: se enviaron las peores tropas hacia Kyiv, incluyendo los paracas masacrados en los primeros días, para achatarrar gente y tanques. Te tienes que reir, si no hubiese tantos niños-reclutas muertos, que el plan maestro siempre se descubre a posteriori de que pasen las cosas. Ya solo falta que vengan los sorbelefas de Putin a decirnos que esta invasión la lleva planeando desde que era portero en el KGB: él ya preveía que la URSS iba a colapsar, todo lo de Yeltsin, las campañas de Chechenia o Siria solo eran pasos intermedios para ir reclutando salvajes que llevar a Ucrania. ¿Qué más sorpresas nos tendrá preparadas el genio? El día que se muera, alguno dirá también que era parte del plan.



Pero de verdad os creeis lo que decis?

Yo sinceramente alucino. En ukrania los servicios secretos rusos han andado a sus anchas hasta hace seis años. Saben perfectamente la moral, el estado operativo del ejercito y las milicias. Conocen personalmente a todos los cabecillas de las milicias. De verdad creeis lo que decis? 

Lo de chechenia y siria era para despues usarlo en ukrania???  

Os puede el bando. Sois "banderistas".

Crees que ya has descubierto el plan? Crees que ya " Han pasado las cosas". La soberbia en un foro... Sinceramente no la entiendo. 

Los de Gostomel eran los peores "paracas"?

Pareceis una banda de gays pajeandoos en una sauna turca......


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Curioso. Este T80, no solo ha perdido la torreta, sino que salió volando 30 metros.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Solo por ver que la estrategia de los ucra sigue pasando en primer lugar por la logística rusa:


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

All You Need To Know About The Starstreak Missiles Now In The Hands Of Ukrainian Troops


The U.K. Ministry of Defense has confirmed that Ukraine is ready to use the high-velocity missiles in combat against Russian aircraft.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Este T80, no solo ha perdido la torreta, sino que salió volando 30 metros.





Ilusos.



Es un T-100, vienen ya con torreta eyectable.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero de verdad os creeis lo que decis?
> 
> Yo sinceramente alucino. En ukrania los servicios secretos rusos han andado a sus anchas hasta hace seis años. Saben perfectamente la moral, el estado operativo del ejercito y las milicias. Conocen personalmente a todos los cabecillas de las milicias. De verdad creeis lo que decis?
> 
> ...



Se ha demostrado que el servicio secreto es otro departamento Paco de mierda ruso, si tan a sus anchas estaban sera dedicándose a beber vodka y detrás de dechortinas ucranianas, porque lo que es prever lo que se les venia encima, ni de puta coña.
Plan solo era derribar a Zelennski y tomar Kiev en 72 h., eso es desmilitarizar.
Plan es tomar Mariupol, eso es desnazificar.
Pasadas esos días, ni lo uno ni lo otro. Pero si el descrédito mundial: su ejército es una mierda. 
Rusia pide negociaciaciones acto seguido de fracasar, pero con sus condiciones algo Ucrania no puede aceptar. 
La situación es que Rusia no se va a ir de lo conquistado, como sea Crimea, Donbas o la costa del mar de Azov arrebatada por la fuerza como los citados territorios.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Y se confundieron al ir hacia kharkiv? 
Yzium, Zaporizhia? 

"Se ha demostrado". Todo dicho.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Lo vemos distinto
> Putin era un agente, no es militar, está entrenado para acciones comando, no guerras.
> El objetivo era poner a alguien pro ruso en el poder. han creado un ídolo y si le matan, un mártir en zelensky
> De las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, Georgia, Estonia Letonia Lituania, todas odian a los rusos
> ...



Putin no era un agente del KGB, era un funcionario de la escala media, y segun dicen los que eran sus superiores, no demasiado brillante

Yo creo que nos estamos comiendo el tarro, la realidad es mucho mas sencilla

Putin es un ganster que ha trepado a base de arrimarse a otros gansteres y ser el mas hijoputa de todos, esto es como un cartel mexicano o la mafia calabresa, al amigo y aliado se le permite de todo y al enemigo, infusion de polonio

Y ese instinto criminal le lleva a rodearse de criminales, los oligarcas, que manejan rusia como si fuese su cortijo (que lo es), gente que ha robado todo lo han podido del estado sovietico y se han convertido en billonarios. Esa es la gente que soporta y azuza a Putin, 

Porque el Putin tendra infulas de Zar, de querer restaurar la gloria imperial de la madre rusia, pero los oligarcas lo que quieren es mas dinero y mas poder y como lo de rusia ya esta copado, se ponen a mirar y ven que al oeste hay una perita en dulce, Ucrania, que sera pobre pero tiene cereales y otros recursos muy golosos

Pero el problema es que en Ucrania mandan otros que no estan muy por la labor, asi que en el mas puro estilo de las cinco familias de nueva york, azuzan al padrino para que empiece una guerra y apoderarse del territorio, guerra que quizas esperaban no fuese demasiado costosa ni larga porque confiaban en su ejercito y que los ucranianos se iban a bajar los pantalones, descabezar a las elites, colocar a unos mas afines y empezar a mangonear el mercado mundial del cereal

Lo que no tengo muy claro es si Putin estaba tambien interesado en eso o lo tenian liado con las ensoñaciones imperiales

Porque lo de la OTAN, los nazis, los laboratorios biologicos y demas es propaganda para el populacho y los trolls de internet. La prueba es que en el discurso de Putin antes de la invasion hablo largo y tendido de que Ucrania no tenia derecho historico a existir como pais independiente y solo al final menciono la OTAN como de pasada


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Mercenarios de Black Water sobre el terreno. Que bueno.

Amplio info sobre el norte de Kiev.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ese no era el objetivo, ya te digo, hay que tener pocas luces para pensar que con un comando de mierda secuestras a zelensky y hacer que ucrania se rinda. Esta tesis es* pura propaganda otan *para deslegitimar la operación.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Putin no era un agente del KGB, era un funcionario de la escala media, y segun dicen los que eran sus superiores, no demasiado brillante
> 
> Yo creo que nos estamos comiendo el tarro, la realidad es mucho mas sencilla
> 
> ...



Soberbio comentario.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Ya te digo:
> 
> McNuly el 25 de febrero...
> 
> ...



capaz que dice que putin es un otanista infiltrao y que les ha traicionado a todos con una operación encaminada a reforzar la otan o algo así


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Si yo estuviera en esta reunión, me llevaría el agua de casa:


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Esto es muy posible, hace semanas compare el estado actual de rusia con estado de españa en 1898. Ambos paises con un pasado "imperial" glorioso, de cierto peso internacional, con intereses en gran parte del mundo pero en franca decadencia, desangrados por crisis economicas, ejercito antiguo, mal equipado, mal entrenado y empleado en aventuras de ultramar contra paises mas modernos, mas ricos y con mas ganas

A ver como acaba esto, pero tiene toda la pinta de que rusia tal y como la conocemos no se si existira en 10 años


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mercenarios de Black Water sobre el terreno. Que bueno.



Uno de Black Water y el otro un talibán.
Es un troleo, lo dice el propio tweet.


----------



## machinaexdeus (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Este T80, no solo ha perdido la torreta, sino que salió volando 30 metros.




Va a ser por eso lo del apodo que le pusieron. 

летающий танк 
flying tank 
el tanque volador


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En ukrania los servicios secretos rusos han andado a sus anchas hasta hace seis años. Saben perfectamente la moral, el estado operativo del ejercito y las milicias.



Se nota a tenor de los acontecimientos, si...


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> capaz que dice que putin es un otanista infiltrao y que les ha traicionado a todos con una operación encaminada a reforzar la otan o algo así



No creo. Eso implica que los ha engañado, algo que no puede ser porque tienen todos in IQ superior a 200.

Lo que harán es cambiar su discurso para aceptar como victoria aplastante y sin paliativos cualquier cosa que ocurra. Acaban de abrir un hilo vitoreando al maestro Putin por acabar con el globalismo, al incentivar la instalación de nucleares y una nueva carrera armamentística fuera del Rusia. Incluso aunque Putin tuviese que retirarse con el rabo entre las piernas y sin nada (cosa que deseo, pero dudo que ocurra), ellos seguirán viendo una victoria en que Ucrania no entre a la OTAN, o en haber arrasado el país, o sabe dios qué excusa encontrarán.

Pasa como el día después de las elecciones, que todos han ganado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Mar 2022)

Los rusos también disparan a las piernas, incluso a civiles. Pero no lo graban.









Disparos a sangre fría y pillaje de los rusos a las puertas de Kiev


“No pudimos salvar la pierna, pero sí la vida”. Los heridos evacuados de pueblos controlados por los rusos relatan su sufrimiento desde el hospital de Brovari




elpais.com






*Disparos a sangre fría y pillaje de los rusos a las puertas de Kiev*

*“*No pudimos salvar la pierna, pero sí la vida”. Los heridos evacuados de pueblos controlados por los rusos relatan su sufrimiento desde el hospital de Brovari
En las localidades ucranias que caen en manos del ejército ruso, la prioridad es evacuar en primer lugar a los vivos, especialmente a los heridos, para que puedan ser atendidos. Los muertos no corren tanta prisa. Vasil, de 63 años, ha logrado salvar la vida, pero no su pierna derecha. Afirma que en la noche del 16 al 17 de marzo los militares invasores ordenaron a los hombres ponerse en fila y que él recibió a sangre fría un disparo a la altura de la tibia por llegar con retraso. Tardó dos días en ser trasladado desde Bohdanivka hasta el hospital de Brovari, al este de Kiev, a una distancia de solo una veintena de kilómetros.


Llevo más de 20 años de profesión y no he visto daños como los que he visto estos días”, comenta Volodímir Andriiets, de 44 años y subdirector del centro médico. El tiempo parece haberse congelado en las estancias de este edificio decorado con plantas, muebles, tapetes de ganchillo y teléfonos que parecen traídos de un museo, pero donde los equipos médicos brillan por su ausencia. Algunos de los entrevistados, como el propio Vasil, reconocen, sin embargo, que el haber conseguido ser trasladados aquí les permite ahora mirar hacia delante, aunque en su caso sea con un par de muletas que ahora descansan junto al cabecero de la cama.

En este hospital atienden ahora mismo a 28 civiles heridos que han llegado desde diferentes localidades de los alrededores de Brovari. La orilla oriental del río Dnieper, que riega una parte importante de Ucrania, es estos días escenario de combates entre los ejércitos de Ucrania y Rus un lo unia en los alrededores de la capital.

Zina, de 62 años y con experiencia como enfermera, controla que la medicación de su marido acabe de caer por el gotero antes de darle de comer una sopa. El relato de Vasil coincide con el de otros desplazados internos que han logrado escapar de esos pueblos, pero estremece verlo hablar sin alterar el tono de voz con el muñón sobre la cama.

Fue a la una de la madrugada del jueves 17 de marzo. Una veintena de vecinos se encontraban refugiados en una vivienda, todos juntos. “Vinieron a la casa y un oficial dijo que los hombres tenían 10 segundos para ponerse en fila enfrente de él. Llegué con retraso y me disparó directamente a la pierna. Quería dispararme en la segunda, y yo le dije: ‘Pues dispara’. Pero se fueron”, rememora el hombre. “Pusimos el vendaje. Teníamos antibióticos, analgésicos y pusimos el torniquete. No pudimos salvar la pierna, pero sí la vida”, explica ella, sentada en la cama de al lado. Añade la mujer que los propios militares rusos que contemplaron la escena “entendieron que su oficial no estaba bien de la cabeza” y los dejaron salir hasta otro pueblo cercano. Aleksandr, el yerno de Vasil, también ha tenido que salir de Bohdanivka con su esposa y los niños. Al llegar al hospital a visitar a su suegro, cuenta que en su barrio han tenido que enterrar ya a dos vecinos en la calle y que hay tres cadáveres pendientes de recoger

Bohdanivka, a unos 50 kilómetros del centro de Kiev, llevaba ya días en manos de las tropas del Kremlin, que no lograban avanzar hacia la capital y sufrían problemas de abastecimiento y logísticos. Por eso, los vecinos huidos ahora en Brovari coinciden al describir escenas de pillaje y abusos. Vasil, obrero de la construcción ya jubilado, lo recuerda como si se tratara de una película que ha tenido que vivir en primera persona: “Al lado de cada casa había uno o dos tanques, transportes blindados de personal y equipos. Teníamos mucho miedo. Habían ocupado todas nuestras casas y guardaban sus equipos en los patios. Rompían, destruían, robaban, no se salvaba nada. Robaban toda la ropa de hombre, toda, y la de mujer también. Sacaban todos los electrodomésticos”. Zina apunta: “Menos en las casas que ocuparon parar vivir, que allí sí los usaban. El oro. Toda la comida que había en el frigorífico. Se llevaban las bicicletas de los niños, los patinetes, porque tenemos a cuatro nietos, las motos y las montaban”.

En el hospital no se ven escenas de caos ni hay carreras con heridos llegando cada poco. El subdirector detalla que en los últimos días, coincidiendo con el repliegue de tropas rusas, apenas llegan cuatro o cinco heridos civiles cada día.

En otra de las habitaciones se recupera Yuri, de 47 años, integrante de los grupos de defensa civil de la localidad de Dimerka. El hombre se señala la pierna y el vientre, donde se le quedaron incrustados fragmentos de una bomba de racimo, armamento prohibido por más de un centenar de países, pero no para Rusia, que no ha ratificado la Convención sobre Municiones de Racimo. Yuri resultó herido el pasado 8 de marzo y fue operado nada más llegar a Brovari. “Yo estaba corriendo de mi casa al refugio para esconderme y de camino recibí el disparo de un fragmento del proyectil. La bomba de racimo pasó por todo el pueblo y cayó en una de las casas, quemándola. Pero los fragmentos salieron disparados y explotaron por todos sitios. Al principio no me enteré de que estaba herido. Noté algo, pero pensé que a lo mejor era la onda expansiva, luego me puse malo y vi que tenía un agujero en el vientre”.


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Crees que ya has descubierto el plan? Crees que ya " Han pasado las cosas". La soberbia en un foro... Sinceramente no la entiendo.



Eso es precisamente lo que critico: se mueren los soldados a ritmos nunca vistos desde la IIWW, se muere un general por semana, el ejército se descubre como un tigre de papel mojado, le caen sanciones por todos lados, y hasta China está siendo reticente a la hora de echarles un cable. Suecia y Finlandia con más ganas que nunca de entrar a la OTAN. La OTAN probando tácticas, logística y material sin ningún riesgo, y la opinión pública pidiéndole que mande más si es posible. Alemania (y Europa) con planes acelerados para aislarse energéticamente, que es la mitad de la economía rusa. La jerarquía rusa ha sido purgada sin pudor. Sin embargo, los Putiners siguen diciendo "hay un plan maquiavélico, secreto... yo lo se porque mi IQ es 300". ¿Y somos los que simplemente vemos los hechos los que nos pajeamos en la sauna?

Mira lo que te digo: aunque el ejército Ucraniano colapse hoy mismo, y le entreguen el país a Putin sin condiciones con la cabeza de Zelenskyy en un plato, Rusia ya ha perdido. No existe ningún escenario en el que ya no pierda. Sí existen escenarios en los que pueda arrastrar a otros a la miseria (MAD, por ejemplo), pero ningún escenario compensa lo que ya ha pasado.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se nota a tenor de los acontecimientos, si...



Si no sabemos lo que está sucediendo. No lo sabemos. Ese es el problema que tenemos. Nos creemos lo que nos queremos creer.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que critico: se mueren los soldados a ritmos nunca vistos desde la IIWW, se muere un general por semana, el ejército se descubre como un tigre de papel mojado, le caen sanciones por todos lados, y hasta China está siendo reticente a la hora de echarles un cable. Suecia y Finlandia con más ganas que nunca de entrar a la OTAN. La OTAN probando tácticas, logística y material sin ningún riesgo, y la opinión pública pidiéndole que mande más si es posible. Alemania (y Europa) con planes acelerados para aislarse energéticamente, que es la mitad de la economía rusa. La jerarquía rusa ha sido purgada sin pudor. Sin embargo, los Putiners siguen diciendo "hay un plan maquiavélico, secreto... yo lo se porque mi IQ es 300". ¿Y somos los que simplemente vemos los hechos los que nos pajeamos en la sauna?
> 
> Mira lo que te digo: aunque el ejército Ucraniano colapse hoy mismo, y le entreguen el país a Putin sin condiciones con la cabeza de Zelenskyy en un plato, Rusia ya ha perdido. No existe ningún escenario en el que ya no pierda. Sí existen escenarios en los que pueda arrastrar a otros a la miseria (MAD, por ejemplo), pero ningún escenario compensa lo que ya ha pasado.



Hasta Suiza ha dejado de ser neutral en el conflicto, una politica que llevaban aplicando desde el siglo XVI...


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Presión máxima. Suiza quiere castigar a Putin por su barragana:









Alina Kabaeva, la mujer secreta de Putin, a punto de ser expulsada de Suiza, país donde se esconde


Comparada con Eva Braun, la mujer de Hitler, miles de personas apoyan una iniciativa para sancionar y expulsar a Alina Kabaeva, pareja de Vladímir Putin, de Suiza, país donde se oculta tras la guerra en Ucrania




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## gargamelix (29 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos también disparan a las piernas, incluso a civiles. Pero no lo graban.



Es una guerra y ahí están pasando atrocidades terribles como en cualquier guerra. Además pueden estar seguros que hay muchas más de la parte rusa, porque son los que están invadiendo un país donde les rechazan rotundamente y deben doblegar a los civiles. Los floreros proputin que dicen ser inmunes a la propaganda OTAN y han interiorizado el discurso demagógico, hipócrita y criminal del gobierno ruso se están cubriendo de gloria con esta guerra, dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Mar 2022)

Ucrania dando una lección de trabajo para toda Europa: más de 600 espías rusos identificados









Ukrainian intelligence releases names of more than 600 alleged Russian spies


Ukraine's defense intelligence ministry released a list of more than 600 alleged Russian spies working in Europe in an apparent attempt to burn them and weaken Russia's intelligence operations across the continent.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que critico: se mueren los soldados a ritmos nunca vistos desde la IIWW, se muere un general por semana, el ejército se descubre como un tigre de papel mojado, le caen sanciones por todos lados, y hasta China está siendo reticente a la hora de echarles un cable. Suecia y Finlandia con más ganas que nunca de entrar a la OTAN. La OTAN probando tácticas, logística y material sin ningún riesgo, y la opinión pública pidiéndole que mande más si es posible. Alemania (y Europa) con planes acelerados para aislarse energéticamente, que es la mitad de la economía rusa. La jerarquía rusa ha sido purgada sin pudor. Sin embargo, los Putiners siguen diciendo "hay un plan maquiavélico, secreto... yo lo se porque mi IQ es 300". ¿Y somos los que simplemente vemos los hechos los que nos pajeamos en la sauna?
> 
> Mira lo que te digo: aunque el ejército Ucraniano colapse hoy mismo, y le entreguen el país a Putin sin condiciones con la cabeza de Zelenskyy en un plato, Rusia ya ha perdido. No existe ningún escenario en el que ya no pierda. Sí existen escenarios en los que pueda arrastrar a otros a la miseria (MAD, por ejemplo), pero ningún escenario compensa lo que ya ha pasado.



Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!

Perder dos mil hombres es perder?

Cortar el suministro de gas es perder? 

No tener un macdonalds es perder? 


Crees que esto no estaba hablado con china? 

Crees que el movimiento de china con saudi arabia, no estaba pensado? 

Crees que el desacople crudo/dolar no es un plan pensado con anterioridad? 

Crees que el acopio de oro desde hace diez años no tiene nada que ver?

Ukrania es el tortazo. El primer golpe, que no sabemos si era para knockear al contrario, para matarlo o para asustarlo.

No os dias cuenta de que esto supera una simple invasion. Esto es un plan muy bien pensado por china y a la que russia se ha unido por desesperación. Porque el cortoplacismo endemico USANO no es capaz de entender el mundo. 

Yo no sé como acabará la guerra en ukrania. Vosotros sois la ostia de listos y teneis espias en el pentagono y el kremlin  .
Lo que está clarisimo es que cada bando venderá que ha ganado. Pero ese no es el problema. El problema es cómo queda el mundo, occidente y oriente en este cambio economico. Y me parece que este golpe en el ocico, que no es otra cosa. Han entrado con 160.000 putos hombres, no es mas que un toque de atención que probablemente quedara en la particion de ukrania y puede que sin acceso al mar. Casi nada.


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



Sin acceso al mar? Estas un poco atrasado en la evolución de la guerra


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos (quizás SOF o unidad Recce) en Irpin. Cada vez más Instalaza #C90 en estado salvaje, en este caso la variante anti-bunker.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



El puesto de oficial superior en los VDV rusos es peligroso: o te matan ejecutando planes imposibles o te despiden por no ejecutar planes imposibles.

Fuente informada de comunidad VDV dice que el comandante de la 98.a división, Viktor Gunaza, ha sido despedido. Su unidad está atrapada al norte de Kiev.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Sin acceso al mar? Estas un poco atrasado en la evolución de la guerra



Por que?


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por que?



Porque hace días que el frente ruso va en retroceso en el mar Negro.


----------



## El cogorzas (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo no sé como acabará la guerra en ukrania. Vosotros sois la ostia de listos y teneis espias en el pentagono y el kremlin  .
> Lo que está clarisimo es que cada bando venderá que ha ganado. Pero ese no es el problema. El problema es cómo queda el mundo, occidente y oriente en este cambio economico. Y me parece que este golpe en el ocico, que no es otra cosa. Han entrado con 160.000 putos hombres, no es mas que un toque de atención que probablemente quedara en la particion de ukrania y puede que sin acceso al mar. Casi nada.



Casi nada, en unas horas conquistan Kiev. Próximamente Finlandia y Suecia, no se puede parar a esta superpotencia.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Los tanques rusos, no estan preparados para campo a través. Que pena que ucrania no disponga de un avion tipo A10 para cepillarse las columnas de las carreteras


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Japón prohíbe los productos de lujo de Rusia y dice que dará instrucciones a las empresas para que no paguen el gas ruso en rublos


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El puesto de oficial superior en los VDV rusos es peligroso: o te matan ejecutando planes imposibles o te despiden por no ejecutar planes imposibles.
> 
> Fuente informada de comunidad VDV dice que el comandante de la 98.a división, Viktor Gunaza, ha sido despedido. Su unidad está atrapada al norte de Kiev.



Te das cuenta de que todo lo que cuentan es noticia antirusa? No te da qué pensar? 

Sois unos fanboys.. . .


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los tanques rusos, no estan preparados para campo a través. Que pena que ucrania no disponga de un avion tipo A10 para cepillarse las columnas de las carreteras


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Japón prohíbe los productos de lujo de Rusia y dice que dará instrucciones a las empresas para que no paguen el gas ruso en rublos



Yo le voy a dar ordenes a mi suegra para que no pague en el mercadona en euros. A ver que pasa.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Porque hace días que el frente ruso va en retroceso en el mar Negro.



Link por favor?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Ministro del Interior, le regaló un arma interesante a un Combatiente "KORD". El arma parece ser un rifle de francotirador TS.M.308, que es esencialmente una copia local de Brügger & Thomet APR308, producido por "Tactical Systems".


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Casi nada, en unas horas conquistan Kiev. Próximamente Finlandia y Suecia, no se puede parar a esta superpotencia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003984



Por qué kiev. 

Yo creo que si dices que conquistan Montevideo ganas. No seas tonto y pon Montevideo, ya veras como aciertas y ganas la discusion.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo le voy a dar ordenes a mi suegra para que no pague en el mercadona en euros. A ver que pasa.



Pos que bien, nos mantienes informados a ver que te dicen en el Mercadona


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te das cuenta de que todo lo que cuentan es noticia antirusa? No te da qué pensar?
> 
> Sois unos fanboys.. . .



Pero si es una cuenta rusa fan de las tropas aerotransportadas rusas. Estas tan lobotomizado que no te deja ver la realidad


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por qué kiev.
> 
> Yo creo que si dices que conquistan Montevideo ganas. No seas tonto y pon Montevideo, ya veras como aciertas y ganas la discusion.



En hilos de política se te ve una persona cabal.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pos que bien, nos mantienes informados a ver que te dicen en el Mercadona



Lo mismo que le va a decir rusia a japon.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Presión máxima. Suiza quiere castigar a Putin por su barragana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobre, en Rusia no podra seguir con su instagram


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> En hilos de política se te ve una persona cabal.



Este hilo es político. No hay mas que ver los posts sesgados. Nadie habla tecnicamente de la guerra. Solo de deseos. Whishful thinking


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Este hilo es político. No hay mas que ver los posts sesgados. Nadie habla tecnicamente de la guerra. Solo de deseos. Whishful thinking



Deseos no hombre, realidades. Rusia ha perdido muchas cosas por su invasión.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


>



Pedazo chatarra tienen los rusos


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Link por favor?



Tu primero

Link oficial de que Ucrania se va a quedar sin mar?


----------



## El cogorzas (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por qué kiev.
> 
> Yo creo que si dices que conquistan Montevideo ganas. No seas tonto y pon Montevideo, ya veras como aciertas y ganas la discusion.



Me parecía una estupidez tu mensaje pero bien pensando estás en lo cierto. En estos momentos hay tantas posibilidades de que la horda capture Kiev como Montevideo; cero.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Lleva toda la mañana un F15 usano por la frontera Polaco ucraniana y en algun momento incluso la ha sobrepasado


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Una gran noticia. Alemania prohíbe el símbolo "Z" de la guerra genocida rusa. Ahora es una regulación federal, no las reglas de ciertas regiones. Alemania equipara la Z a la esvastica. 

La guerra rusa de agresión contra el #Ukraine es un delito penal. Cualquiera que apruebe públicamente esta guerra de agresión puede ser procesado. Esto también se aplica a mostrar el símbolo " #Z ". Las agencias federales de seguridad están considerando el uso del símbolo.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lleva toda la mañana un F15 usano por la frontera Polaco ucraniana y en algun momento incluso la ha sobrepasado



Están todos los días por ahí pero sin transpondedor, es raro que lo lleve activado. Muchas veces hacen repostaje en vuelo y entonces se puede saber porque les abastece un Stratotanker que sí suele tener el transpondedor activado. Por el número de vueltas que hace el Stratotanker te puedes hacer una idea de cuantos aviones hay sin transpondedor repostando en vuelo.


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lleva toda la mañana un F15 usano por la frontera Polaco ucraniana y en algun momento incluso la ha sobrepasado



Ahora mismo hay un Cesna que ha despegado de Minsk y ha cruzado la frontera bielorrusa y la polaca. No sé cómo se pone la captura.
Número de registro EW490LL
Está grosso modo entre Brest (Bielorrusia) y Bialistok (Polonia)
No es coña


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> All You Need To Know About The Starstreak Missiles Now In The Hands Of Ukrainian Troops
> 
> 
> The U.K. Ministry of Defense has confirmed that Ukraine is ready to use the high-velocity missiles in combat against Russian aircraft.
> ...



los helicopteros rusos estan muertos con este sistema antiaereo, seran adquiridos si o si hasta ser impactados. Esto alargara la guerra un tiempo mas y recordar que Rusia implosiona en Junio.


----------



## Agropecuario (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



Os lo resumo


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004007



127 aviones derribados y la fuerza aérea ucraniana sigue viva, menudo fracaso ruso.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Japón prohíbe los productos de lujo de Rusia y dice que dará instrucciones a las empresas para que no paguen el gas ruso en rublos




Ajedlez!


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ucrania dando una lección de trabajo para toda Europa: más de 600 espías rusos identificados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguno es del foro??


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que nadie conoce los planes de Putin y solo podemos hacer suposiciones. ¿Puedes darnos tu opinión de cuales pueden ser? Te lo pregunto sinceramente. Al final todos los hilos acabn convirtiendose en una campana de eco, sea del signo que sea.

Te adelanto mi opinión. Creo que a Putin hace mucho tiempo que se la mala gestión económica, corrupción, etc, le han puesto muy difícil vender sus pucherazos electorales (Como le ha pasado a Lukashenko en Bielorrusia) y decidido tomar a su vecina Ucrania, un país mucho más débil como muñeco de pim pam pun. Le salió bien en 2014, muy bien, con lo de Crimea y organizando los pollos en el Dombas. Pero eso le llevo a sufrir sanciones por parte de los paises occidentales, a los que sinceramente, les trae sin cuidado que Rusia o EEUU monten un pollo en el Indostán o donde sea, pero siempre lejos de Europa. Esas sanciones, tocaron bastante la economía rusa, más de lo que les gustaría admitir. Por eso, cuando las cosas se le han puesto muy difíciles y ya no le sirve solo la represión de los medios y disidentes, decidido sacar del cajón el muñeco para atizarle de nuevo. Se encontró con avisos de la UE y EEUU, de que dejara de tocar las pelotas en Europa. Putin decidido jugar al Póker subiendo y subiendo la apuesta, pero por desgracia para él, siempre le han igualado las apuestas. Como Putin, también vive en su propia cámara de eco. Puso encima de la mesa hasta las llaves del coche y del piso. Pero todo de farol, porque tiene malas cartas. Al final le han visto la apuesta y no le ha quedado mas remedio que actuar, ya que, llegado a ese punto, si aceptaba que iba de farol pierde el poder. Se lo jugo todo a una invasión rápida de Ucrania, alentado por los informes “imprecisos” de su entorno. ¡Ojo, que si le llega a salir bien la jugada queda como un crack! Pero para su desgracia no le salió bien. Zelenski, resulta que tiene un par de pelotas y aguanto en el sitio, no pudo tomar Kiev es un solo raid y el ejercito de Ucrania ni se cambio de bando, ni se desmorono. Como el pueblo tampoco les recibió con bitores a alegría (Eso pasa por confundir ruso parlante con prorruso). Y después a improvisar. Se ha comido unas sanciones que no se esperaba ni de lejos (Yo tampoco sinceramente) y que los aliados occidentales, que no estaban de buen rollo entre ellos, han hecho piña. Y ver como sale de esta.

Obviamente, algunas de las respuestas improvisadas que esta dando, pueden hacer daño. Pero esto me parece que es como Berlín vs Londres en 1944. Si, las V2 caían sobre Londres y causaban daños. Pero los bombardeos diurnos de los EEUU y los nocturnos de los ingleses arrasaban Berlín.

Pero vamos, para nada me creo que Putin tenga un plan mas haya de como seguir en el poder el día siguiente.

PD: Creo de verdad que Putin pensaba que su ejercito era mas grande, mas profesional y mejor armado de lo que esta en realidad. Pero claro, en una cleptocracia como es la rusa no solo roban los politicos y los oligarcas, al final ha robado hasta el ultimo cabo.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Cada vez quitan mas exigencias los ruskis  aqui se nota quien se esta poniendo nervioso y esta perdiendo la partida


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Lo de los oficiales españoles en la reserva es realmente preocupante, y me da que los que están en activo deben de ser parecidos, unos auténticos vendepatrias:




Y aquí está el estadounidense favorito de los follaputis del foro, en la tele pública rusa soltando discurso pro-Kremlin:





Hay tensión entre Polonia y Hungría a raíz del conflicto en Ucrania, hilo dentro:


----------



## Chaini (29 Mar 2022)

Japón acogerá refugiados Ucranianos.









ウクライナで変わる？　日本の難民受け入れ　人材紹介にNPOが動く：朝日新聞デジタル


■2030　SDGｓで変える　ウクライナ難民の受け入れを政府が表明しましたが、日本には難民認定を申請中の人が大勢いてその生活はとても不安定です。そうしたなか就職を支援するNPOの活動が実を結び始めてい…




www-asahi-com.translate.goog





Siempre he creído que se exageraba sobre el Batallon Azov. Buscando en caracteres latinos, telegram me lleva a tres perfiles. Di a uno al azar , era una cuenta abierta el 9 de marzo con solo un video en blanco y negro filmado de noche, donde salen varias personas vestidas de militar rodeando a una persona que esta agazapada, o de rodillas. Cuando acaba el pequeño discurso (solo entendi "batallon Azov") todos se abalanzan sobre el, creía que lo golpeaban, pero tras unos segundos o minutos se ve como suben una cruz, con una persona sujeta con cinta americana tal vez. La levantan entre todos, cuando esta erguida la cruz le pegan fuego con una especie de lanza llamas, el hombre grita...me di cuenta que no era un fake.


Google translator dice que el idioma del canal es Bulgaro


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que en las próximas semanas iremos viendo un lento repliegue ruso. Leyendo entre líneas detrás de la propaganda gubernamental hay un mensaje oculto claro, no han logrado capturar Kiev, y han calculado que el coste sería demasiado alto o que incluso son incapaces de tomarla.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los helicopteros rusos estan muertos con este sistema antiaereo, seran adquiridos si o si hasta ser impactados. Esto alargara la guerra un tiempo mas y recordar que Rusia implosiona en Junio.




Yo creo que los helos ya volaban con cuentagotas.

Los cazas se lo tendrán que pensar más aún.

Los bombarderos vuelan más alto pero su uso está siendo irrelevante.

Lo suyo es tirarle un avión de transporte gordo... ubicación la que sea.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

La situación para la gente joven en rusia es muy depresiva. 
Esta chica del vídeo siempre parece triste (no es de ahora) y ha estudiado como intercambio en los USA. 
Habla de la burbuja en la que viven los jóvenes y la censura. 

Si entendeis inglés (hay subtítulos) es muy interesante porque explica cómo hay dos Rusias, la de paletos con el cerebro comido por la propaganda y la de los despiertos que no entienden nada, viven en una pesadilla distópica, asqueados de que les auto-censuren, de que les hayan robado su pertenencia al mundo globalizado.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Un par de lanzamientos adicionales de Stugna-P, tengo dudas de que lo del segundo vídeo haya resultado un éxito:





Las tropas rusas parece que pegó algunos tiros en Azerbaiyán ayer, aunque como advertencia. Azerbaiyán sigue manteniendo un pueblo y unas colinas ocupadas, aunque no ha avanzado más. Hace unos días los armenios derribaron un dron azerí, salieron las imágenes hoy:





Montones de mascotas han quedado abandonadas en Ucrania, después de que sus dueños se hayan marchado sin poder llevarlas o hayan muerto:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un par de lanzamientos adicionales de Stugna-P, tengo dudas de que lo del segundo vídeo haya resultado un éxito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay cientos o miles de personas muertas en la calles,y bajo los escombros de los edificos, algunos tapados con algún plástico grande, cortinas...No quiero ver mas muertos por eso no subo imagenes
Los generales rusos ponen en primera linea de combate a los soldados de las zonas mas alejadas de Moscu


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Esto se sabia desde el minuto 1

Rusia no tiene industria de componentes electronicos digna de mencion, las dos o tres empresas de chips se centran en fabricar tarjetas "inteligentes" para bancos, el metro de moscu y demas

Y este es el problema, en cuanto se les acaben las reservas de micros importados, a ver como se las apañan. Porque los chinos mucho si, si, pero parece que andan a desgana


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que nadie conoce los planes de Putin y solo podemos hacer suposiciones. ¿Puedes darnos tu opinión de cuales pueden ser? Te lo pregunto sinceramente. Al final todos los hilos acabn convirtiendose en una campana de eco, sea del signo que sea.
> 
> Te adelanto mi opinión. Creo que a Putin hace mucho tiempo que se la mala gestión económica, corrupción, etc, le han puesto muy difícil vender sus pucherazos electorales (Como le ha pasado a Lukashenko en Bielorrusia) y decidido tomar a su vecina Ucrania, un país mucho más débil como muñeco de pim pam pun. Le salió bien en 2014, muy bien, con lo de Crimea y organizando los pollos en el Dombas. Pero eso le llevo a sufrir sanciones por parte de los paises occidentales, a los que sinceramente, les trae sin cuidado que Rusia o EEUU monten un pollo en el Indostán o donde sea, pero siempre lejos de Europa. Esas sanciones, tocaron bastante la economía rusa, más de lo que les gustaría admitir. Por eso, cuando las cosas se le han puesto muy difíciles y ya no le sirve solo la represión de los medios y disidentes, decidido sacar del cajón el muñeco para atizarle de nuevo. Se encontró con avisos de la UE y EEUU, de que dejara de tocar las pelotas en Europa. Putin decidido jugar al Póker subiendo y subiendo la apuesta, pero por desgracia para él, siempre le han igualado las apuestas. Como Putin, también vive en su propia cámara de eco. Puso encima de la mesa hasta las llaves del coche y del piso. Pero todo de farol, porque tiene malas cartas. Al final le han visto la apuesta y no le ha quedado mas remedio que actuar, ya que, llegado a ese punto, si aceptaba que iba de farol pierde el poder. Se lo jugo todo a una invasión rápida de Ucrania, alentado por los informes “imprecisos” de su entorno. ¡Ojo, que si le llega a salir bien la jugada queda como un crack! Pero para su desgracia no le salió bien. Zelenski, resulta que tiene un par de pelotas y aguanto en el sitio, no pudo tomar Kiev es un solo raid y el ejercito de Ucrania ni se cambio de bando, ni se desmorono. Como el pueblo tampoco les recibió con bitores a alegría (Eso pasa por confundir ruso parlante con prorruso). Y después a improvisar. Se ha comido unas sanciones que no se esperaba ni de lejos (Yo tampoco sinceramente) y que los aliados occidentales, que no estaban de buen rollo entre ellos, han hecho piña. Y ver como sale de esta.
> 
> ...



⚡For those who are worried that the operation will be stopped when the Ukrainian occupiers in Donbas are cleared.

The special military operation in Ukraine will continue until the set goals are achieved: Russian Defense Minister Shoigu.

Esto es lo oficial. 

NADA. Ni puta idea de lo que quiere hacer rusia.

Lo que yo creo que va a pasar SI EL PLAN VA COMO QUIERE RUSSIA:

anexión de toda la costa más el este del Dnieper post referendum. Si sale que no, republica independiente controlada por rusia. Bielorrusia 2.0

Si la cosa no va como quiere russia:

Anexion de las republicas reconocidas, mas una a la OTAN, que no a la UE. 

Y una federalizacion de Ukrania. 


Hay otra opcion, que por supuesto que existe, que la presion que meta OTAN sea tan enorme, que russia no pueda sostener sus posiciones. ( me parece muy dificil, pero es posible). 
En ese caso, (habria decenas de miles de muertos rusos) se quedan con las republicas reconocidas y PUTIN DIMITE.
Y probablemente la oposicion se haria cargo del pais. El partido Comunista. Que ya sin tapujos abrazaria a china.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si yo estuviera en esta reunión, me llevaría el agua de casa:



no te envenenan por digerirlo, simplemente por tocarlo.


----------



## Agropecuario (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Pronto van a decir, invasión? que invasión?? ...

Pero si era una broma¡¡¡
Y habéis picado, pardillos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## asakopako (29 Mar 2022)

Alguien me preguntó que quién iba a sustituir al McFluffy como troll de guardia esta semana. BigMac es el elegido. Sólo hay que mirar los mensajes de arriba.

Comida basura, trolles basura.

Edit: Nombrarlos es llamarlos a la vida (ver abajo)


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Me he leído varias cosas de este vuestro gurú, y vaya propagandista de tomo y lomo, se nota quien le paga. Se traga enteritos todos los tópicos antirrusos siendo ruso. Que se ande con cuidado, que hay polonio de sobra para todos...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Informes verificados esta mañana de que grandes convoyes rusos están saliendo de Kherson, pero la razón aún se desconoce.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La situación para la gente joven en rusia es muy depresiva.
> Esta chica del vídeo siempre parece triste (no es de ahora) y ha estudiado como intercambio en los USA.
> Habla de la burbuja en la que viven los jóvenes y la censura.
> 
> Si entendeis inglés (hay subtítulos) es muy interesante porque explica cómo hay dos Rusias, la de paletos con el cerebro comido por la propaganda y la de los despiertos que no entienden nada, viven en una pesadilla distópica, asqueados de que les auto-censuren, de que les hayan robado su pertenencia al mundo globalizado.




Vente pa Madrid, Irina.

Según los subnormales follarrusos, nada le va a hacer titubear al duro pueblo ruso, y la juventud puede pasar de tener amigos en todo el mundo a sólo relacionarse con los de su bloque en dos días...

Amor eterno a Putin, no cabe duda.

Así con todo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los tanques rusos, no estan preparados para campo a través. Que pena que ucrania no disponga de un avion tipo A10 para cepillarse las columnas de las carreteras



Los aviones de apoyo aéreo cercano quedaron desfasados en los 90s. Es cierto que en la invasión de Iraq fueron relevantes sus participaciones y que un McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet les vendría de perilla, pero a la hora de defenderte en territorio propio y por un país de fuerzas aéreas contenidas como Ucrania han quedado desfasados por helicópteros primero y luego por drones. Solo USA se los puede permitir. Eso de pedir apoyo aéreo es muy peliculero...

Una tropa de Bayraktars TB2 de bajo precio a día de hoy es insuperable. *Con diez de ellos y sus respectivos cuatro misiles liquidas un batallón de tanques ruso* que se compone de 30-40 carros de combate. Esos son palabras mayores.



> _A Russian tank battalion has three companies of 10 tanks each, plus a command tank, for 31 tanks total. Some tank battalions in Motorized Rifle Brigades have four companies, for 41 tanks total.
> 
> A Motorized Rifle Brigade has one tank battalion, so 31 or 41 tanks total.
> 
> A Tank Brigade has three tank battalions, so 93 tanks total._


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Lo más peligroso de Rusia no es su ejercito Dimitry , es su propaganda mala pero muy repetitiva por tanto hay que desmontar sus mentiras


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me he leído varias cosas de este vuestro gurú, y vaya propagandista de tomo y lomo, se nota quien le paga. Se traga enteritos todos los tópicos antirrusos siendo ruso. Que se ande con cuidado, que hay polonio de sobra para todos...




¿?

Soloviov, la persona del video del "gurú" es pro rusa, un propagandista a sueldo del Kremlin.









Vladimir Solovyov (TV presenter) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





¿El canal Russia 24 también es propaganda otánica?


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ...En el momento en que los ucranianos se hagan con la M06 los rusos de ese sector se pueden dar por jodidos. Habrá más que palabras para controlar esa carretera.



Disculpas por la _autocita_ pero en ello en efecto están, según parece:







Supongo que lo siguiente será empujar a los restos hacia el norte en dirección a la M07. Si se expulsa/destruye/captura a ese contingente al este de Kiev, la planeada captura, conquista y ocupación de la ciudad por parte de ejército de Putin se podrá dar perfectamente por desbaratada de modo definitivo. Un contingente mucho mayor de invasores ha sido incapaz de tomar y ocupar la ciudad desde el este y varias direcciones, así que lo que queda al norte de la M06 imagino que saldrá corriendo dirección Bielorrusia y los que puedan enlazar con fuerzas propias en Chernobil.
Veremos.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> Soloviov, la persona del video del "gurú" es pro rusa, un propagandista a sueldo del Kremlin.
> 
> ...



No, del Kamil Galev ese.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡For those who are worried that the operation will be stopped when the Ukrainian occupiers in Donbas are cleared.
> 
> The special military operation in Ukraine will continue until the set goals are achieved: Russian Defense Minister Shoigu.
> 
> ...





Lo gracioso es que dos posts antes acusabas a los participantes de este hilo de hacer wishful thinking.


Vaya puto flipado eres.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Cuscarejo (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



¿Has leído noticias de las últimas 4 semanas? Menuda sarta de tonterías preguntas.

Putin y los mandamases no tienen ni idea de lo que había, hay ni habrá en Ucrania. Por no saber, no sabían ni cómo estaba su ejército, están jugando al Risk con los ojos vendados.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Entoces la ofensiva artillera sería una forma de los rusos de cubrir su retirada?



Pues tiene toda la pinta, al menos en ese frente.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Los aviones de apoyo aéreo cercano quedaron desfasados en los 90s. Es cierto que en la invasión de Iraq fueron relevantes sus participaciones y que un McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet les vendría de perilla, pero a la hora de defenderte en territorio propio y por un país de fuerzas aéreas contenidas como Ucrania han quedado desfasados por helicópteros primero y luego por drones. Solo USA se los puede permitir. Eso de pedir apoyo aéreo es muy peliculero...
> 
> *Una tropa de Bayraktars TB2 de bajo precio a día de hoy es insuperable. Con diez de ellos y sus respectivos cuatro misiles liquidas un batallón de tanques ruso* que se compone de 30-40 carros de combate. Esos son palabras mayores.



No sé yo si compensa, según los rusos se han cargado 300 drones en lo que llevamos de guerra...


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que dos posts antes acusabas a los participantes de este hilo de hacer wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> Vaya puto flipado eres.
> ...



Amego Casino, como va la reconquista de Crimea y el donbass?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se muere un general por semana y luego revive joder!
> 
> Perder dos mil hombres es perder?
> 
> ...



hablado no estaba con sus propios generales, asi que imaginate con China!

a china le podia hacer gracia esto para meter miedo a Taiwan, pero a estas alturas este conflicto ya no le hace tanta gracia porque le va a empezar a afectar en su carrera por destronar EUA.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Informes verificados esta mañana de que grandes convoyes rusos están saliendo de Kherson, pero la razón aún se desconoce.



Tiene que ser que los rusos han entendido que no pueden mantener tantos frentes a la vez:


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡For those who are worried that the operation will be stopped when the Ukrainian occupiers in Donbas are cleared.
> 
> The special military operation in Ukraine will continue until the set goals are achieved: Russian Defense Minister Shoigu.
> 
> ...



Jojojo sublime, Putin dimite, lol.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Don’t Let Up Now


The West must do what it takes to help Ukraine prevail.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los tanques rusos, no estan preparados para campo a través. Que pena que ucrania no disponga de un avion tipo A10 para cepillarse las columnas de las carreteras



Para ese terreno es el "quitanieves" de hace unas páginas.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Los aviones de apoyo aéreo cercano quedaron desfasados en los 90s. Es cierto que en la invasión de Iraq fueron relevantes sus participaciones y que un McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet les vendría de perilla, pero a la hora de defenderte en territorio propio y por un país de fuerzas aéreas contenidas como Ucrania han quedado desfasados por helicópteros primero y luego por drones. Solo USA se los puede permitir. Eso de pedir apoyo aéreo es muy peliculero...
> 
> Una tropa de Bayraktars TB2 de bajo precio a día de hoy es insuperable. *Con diez de ellos y sus respectivos cuatro misiles liquidas un batallón de tanques ruso* que se compone de 30-40 carros de combate. Esos son palabras mayores.




Los drones TB2 se derriban con la punta del nabo, necesitas 5000 para que sean decisivos.


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pulsar el botón reportar a ese puto calvo para que twitter lo mande de vacaciones se esta pasando las reglas del sitio por el forro @Patatas bravas @JAGGER @elena francis @Cosmopolita @Fígaro @txusky_g @Decimus @Proletario Blanco @Tucho Cacolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo llevo haciendo semanas, twitter me dice "gracias, hemos encontrado que esta cuenta ha violado los T&C de Twitter" pero ahí sigue. No sé si la tienen abierta para ir cazando a quienes se meten a comentar y apoyar lo que dice. Si no, no me lo explico. Esto es de hoy, pero ya te digo que así cada 3 días:


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que nadie conoce los planes de Putin y solo podemos hacer suposiciones. ¿Puedes darnos tu opinión de cuales pueden ser? Te lo pregunto sinceramente. Al final todos los hilos acabn convirtiendose en una campana de eco, sea del signo que sea.
> 
> Te adelanto mi opinión. Creo que a Putin hace mucho tiempo que se la mala gestión económica, corrupción, etc, le han puesto muy difícil vender sus pucherazos electorales (Como le ha pasado a Lukashenko en Bielorrusia) y decidido tomar a su vecina Ucrania, un país mucho más débil como muñeco de pim pam pun. Le salió bien en 2014, muy bien, con lo de Crimea y organizando los pollos en el Dombas. Pero eso le llevo a sufrir sanciones por parte de los paises occidentales, a los que sinceramente, les trae sin cuidado que Rusia o EEUU monten un pollo en el Indostán o donde sea, pero siempre lejos de Europa. Esas sanciones, tocaron bastante la economía rusa, más de lo que les gustaría admitir. Por eso, cuando las cosas se le han puesto muy difíciles y ya no le sirve solo la represión de los medios y disidentes, decidido sacar del cajón el muñeco para atizarle de nuevo. Se encontró con avisos de la UE y EEUU, de que dejara de tocar las pelotas en Europa. Putin decidido jugar al Póker subiendo y subiendo la apuesta, pero por desgracia para él, siempre le han igualado las apuestas. Como Putin, también vive en su propia cámara de eco. Puso encima de la mesa hasta las llaves del coche y del piso. Pero todo de farol, porque tiene malas cartas. Al final le han visto la apuesta y no le ha quedado mas remedio que actuar, ya que, llegado a ese punto, si aceptaba que iba de farol pierde el poder. Se lo jugo todo a una invasión rápida de Ucrania, alentado por los informes “imprecisos” de su entorno. ¡Ojo, que si le llega a salir bien la jugada queda como un crack! Pero para su desgracia no le salió bien. Zelenski, resulta que tiene un par de pelotas y aguanto en el sitio, no pudo tomar Kiev es un solo raid y el ejercito de Ucrania ni se cambio de bando, ni se desmorono. Como el pueblo tampoco les recibió con bitores a alegría (Eso pasa por confundir ruso parlante con prorruso). Y después a improvisar. Se ha comido unas sanciones que no se esperaba ni de lejos (Yo tampoco sinceramente) y que los aliados occidentales, que no estaban de buen rollo entre ellos, han hecho piña. Y ver como sale de esta.
> 
> ...



⚡For those who are worried that the operation will be stopped when the Ukrainian occupiers in Donbas are cleared.

The special military operation in Ukraine will continue until the set goals are achieved: Russian Defense Minister Shoigu.

Esto es lo oficial.

NADA. Ni puta idea de lo que quiere hacer rusia.

Lo que yo creo que va a pasar SI EL PLAN VA COMO QUIERE RUSSIA:

anexión de toda la costa más el este del Dnieper post referendum. Si sale que no, republica independiente controlada por rusia. Bielorrusia 2.0

Si la cosa no va como quiere russia:

Anexion de las republicas reconocidas, mas una renuncia a la OTAN, que no a la UE.

Y una federalizacion de Ukrania.


Hay otra opcion, que por supuesto que existe, que la presion que meta OTAN sea tan enorme, que russia no pueda sostener sus posiciones. ( me parece muy dificil, pero es posible).
En ese caso, (habria decenas de miles de muertos rusos) se quedan con las republicas reconocidas y PUTIN DIMITE.
Y probablemente la oposicion se haria cargo del pais. El partido Comunista. Que ya sin tapujos abrazaria a china.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que nadie conoce los planes de Putin y solo podemos hacer suposiciones. ¿Puedes darnos tu opinión de cuales pueden ser? Te lo pregunto sinceramente. Al final todos los hilos acabn convirtiendose en una campana de eco, sea del signo que sea.
> 
> Te adelanto mi opinión. Creo que a Putin hace mucho tiempo que se la mala gestión económica, corrupción, etc, le han puesto muy difícil vender sus pucherazos electorales (Como le ha pasado a Lukashenko en Bielorrusia) y decidido tomar a su vecina Ucrania, un país mucho más débil como muñeco de pim pam pun. Le salió bien en 2014, muy bien, con lo de Crimea y organizando los pollos en el Dombas. Pero eso le llevo a sufrir sanciones por parte de los paises occidentales, a los que sinceramente, les trae sin cuidado que Rusia o EEUU monten un pollo en el Indostán o donde sea, pero siempre lejos de Europa. Esas sanciones, tocaron bastante la economía rusa, más de lo que les gustaría admitir. Por eso, cuando las cosas se le han puesto muy difíciles y ya no le sirve solo la represión de los medios y disidentes, decidido sacar del cajón el muñeco para atizarle de nuevo. Se encontró con avisos de la UE y EEUU, de que dejara de tocar las pelotas en Europa. Putin decidido jugar al Póker subiendo y subiendo la apuesta, pero por desgracia para él, siempre le han igualado las apuestas. Como Putin, también vive en su propia cámara de eco. Puso encima de la mesa hasta las llaves del coche y del piso. Pero todo de farol, porque tiene malas cartas. Al final le han visto la apuesta y no le ha quedado mas remedio que actuar, ya que, llegado a ese punto, si aceptaba que iba de farol pierde el poder. Se lo jugo todo a una invasión rápida de Ucrania, alentado por los informes “imprecisos” de su entorno. ¡Ojo, que si le llega a salir bien la jugada queda como un crack! Pero para su desgracia no le salió bien. Zelenski, resulta que tiene un par de pelotas y aguanto en el sitio, no pudo tomar Kiev es un solo raid y el ejercito de Ucrania ni se cambio de bando, ni se desmorono. Como el pueblo tampoco les recibió con bitores a alegría (Eso pasa por confundir ruso parlante con prorruso). Y después a improvisar. Se ha comido unas sanciones que no se esperaba ni de lejos (Yo tampoco sinceramente) y que los aliados occidentales, que no estaban de buen rollo entre ellos, han hecho piña. Y ver como sale de esta.
> 
> ...



lomque confirma esta teoria es que no le dijo nada a nadie de que iba a invadir ucrania, confiaba plenamente que su ejercito incluso desprevenido era muy superior al ucraniano. Obviamente no estaba bien informado!


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Mar 2022)

Como poco deberían decir que están en su derecho de entrar en la comunidad europea, la OTAN o donde les salga de los cojones porque se lo han ganado y porque son un estado soberano, y que Rusia no debe tener ni voz ni voto en esas decisiones.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hablado no estaba con sus propios generales, asi que imaginate con China!
> 
> a china le podia hacer gracia esto para meter miedo a Taiwan, pero a estas alturas este conflicto ya no le hace tanta gracia porque le va a empezar a afectar en su carrera por destronar EUA.



Que no estaba hablado con sus generales.... Tu te crees que se preoaran igual unos ejercicios que una invasion al pais mas grande de europa despues de russia? 

Pero de donde venis.....


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Mar 2022)

a


bigmaller dijo:


> Link por favor?



No seas tan pesado, media página son tus tonterías.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Coño, se ve a un homínido en llamas huyendo, menos mal que suele haber ríos por ahí, esperamos que llegara a tiempo.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos están preparados frente a Bielorrusia.

En la ciudad de *Kovel,* a 70 kilómetros de la frontera con Bielorrusia en el noroeste del país, una barricada de más de dos metros de sacos de arena, con el cartel “Gloria a los héroes”, bloquea la entrada al ayuntamiento, custodiado por varias decenas de reclutas y voluntarios; mientras la gente hace vida normal.

“El pueblo bielorruso no quiere luchar contra nosotros, pero otra cosa es lo que quieren Putin y Lukashenko. *Son criminales acostumbrados a matar a disidentes y pegar a manifestantes”*, asegura a Efe uno de esos uniformados, Alexander Jarkivski, de 52 años, un cabecilla del grupo Aidar, una milicia de voluntarios que nació en 2014 para luchar del lado de Ucrania en el Donbás.

*El enemigo cerca*
Aunque los bombardeos rusos no han llegado a este punto de la región de Volynia, saben que su amenaza más directa es Bielorrusia, donde hay tanques y aviones rusos apostados, y su suelo ha servido de lanzadera de misiles hacia Ucrania, los últimos ayer mismo.

La entrada de sus tropas sería solo un paso más en su implicación en esta guerra, asentada en la alianza entre su presidente, Alexander Lukashenko, y el mandatario ruso, Vladimir Putin.

“Tenemos cincuenta furgones cargados de armamento antitanque repartidos en las tres carreteras por las que se puede acceder a Kovel desde Bielorrusia”, cuenta mientras enseña los lanzamisiles RPG7 y los fusiles AK-47 con los que aspiran a frenar una eventual entrada de efectivos. También saca dos granadas de la guantera, las besa y dice entre risas: *“Una para Putin y otra para Lukashenko”.*

La unidad de la que está a cargo Jarkivski, formada por medio centenar de voluntarios con experiencia militar, está de rotación estos días en Kovel, después de haber combatido en Kiev y doblegado el avance del Ejército ruso hacia la capital.

"Nuestra fuerza es la valentía, junto con las armas occidentales. Esas son las claves de la resistencia ucraniana", apunta Jarkivski, jugador de póquer profesional que reclama a los "amigos de Ucrania" el envío de más armamento.

*Cruce de caminos*
Convencido de que “la frontera está bien defendida”, el alcalde de Kovel, Igor Chaika, trabaja para mantener la normalidad en esta ciudad de unos 70.000 habitantes, convertida en lugar de paso de *más de 15.000 ucranianos que han huido de las bombas en su camino hacia Europa*. Unos 3.000 se han quedado.

“Bielorrusia ha cedido su territorio a Putin para atacarnos. No hay dudas de que es un enemigo”, afirma desde su despacho el alcalde, quien cree que el pueblo bielorruso no es hostil con Ucrania, aunque puede convertirse en “moneda de cambio en el juego de dos dictadores”.

Kovel es un importante nexo ferroviario que conecta directamente Ucrania con Polonia -es la única estación con el ancho de vía adaptado al europeo-, y antes de la guerra también con Bielorrusia. Por ello, es un lugar clave para la entrada por tren de la ayuda humanitaria europea y su posterior distribución a las zonas en la línea de fuego, a donde también envían refuerzos militares por ferrocarril.

Debido a su importancia estratégica, el alcalde opina que un ataque bielorruso “orquestado por Rusia” buscaría cortar esas líneas de suministro hacia Kiev, al margen de reivindicaciones territoriales “sin justificación histórica” en la región de Volynia, cuna del nacionalismo ucraniano donde nació el Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano, una guerrilla que peleó por la independencia de la extinta Unión Soviética en los años cuarenta.

*La Volynia rural*
La herencia soviética es palpable en la arquitectura urbana de Kovel, aunque el camino hacia la frontera -trufado de puestos militares y barricadas- se define por su paisaje rural, con campos de trigo, casas bajas con empinados tejados a dos aguas, bosques y lagos.

A escasos 30 kilómetros de la linde, en el pueblo de Smiden no se siente la guerra más allá de sus calles desiertas, pero sus 1.800 habitantes no bajan la guardia. *“Nos preocupa que entre Bielorrusia*, estamos muy cerca. Esta es una guerra sin reglas ni leyes”, relata Julia, profesora de literatura.

“Tengo miedo y preocupación. Se habla mucho de una posible invasión de Bielorrusia y estamos muy cerca”, apunta Viktor Panasuk, un jubilado de 61 años que lamenta el impacto económico que la guerra ya está teniendo, como la subida de los precios de los productos agrícolas o la imposibilidad de que muchos vecinos del pueblo trabajen en Polonia, un ir y venir muy común en toda Volynia.

Vitaly, de 32 años, también ha perdido su empleo por culpa de la guerra, como albañil en Kiev, aunque le preocupa más el riesgo de una invasión. “Qué podemos esperar de Lukashenko. Él siempre es un peligro”, sentencia. EFE









Así es la estrategia de las tropas ucranianas para frenar a Bielorrusia y evitar su entrada en el conflicto


Misiles, fusiles o barricadas ante la amenaza de la alianza de Lukashenko con Putin.




www.larazon.es


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo creo que los helos ya volaban con cuentagotas.
> 
> Los cazas se lo tendrán que pensar más aún.
> 
> ...



es mucho mas preocupante no tener cobertura aerea a los convois, eso iguala aun mas las fuerzas y los sukoi valen bastante pasta para que los derriben a baja altura. 8 tanques es un helicoptero, tienen 12000 tanques, cuantos helicopteros de combate tienen mi-24 y ka-52?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Como poco deberían decir que están en su derecho de entrar en la comunidad europea, la OTAN o donde les salga de los cojones porque se lo han ganado y porque son un estado soberano, y que Rusia no debe tener ni voz ni voto en esas decisiones.



Si es que de igual que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN, total puede tener acuerdos de colaboracion. De hecho asi lo tenia estos años, muchas de sus tropas han sido entrenadas por paises OTAN.


Tengo la sensacion que esta guerra ha sido tb un campo de pruebas (para desgracia de los ucranianos) en la cual se esta testeando un autentico enfrentamiento entre el mundo OTAN y mundo Ruso. Nuevas tacticas y nuevos elementos como los drones, nuevas armas, nuevas doctrinas, con el sistema arcaico y tacticas anticuadas rusas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, del Kamil Galev ese.



Es que el del video no es Kamil Galev, es Soloviov. Únicamente el tweet es de Kamim. Estás confundiendo el contenido del vídeo con el mensajero.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Bigtonter es el troll que nos mandan esta semana no? Que cansancio....

Alguien tiene las cifras de bajas de orcos actualizadas? Deben ir por los 15-20 mil muertos y otros 25-30 mil heridos


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada



Se confirma entonces lo que decían varios foreros, la ofensiva de los días pasados era para cubrir la retirada.

El episodio de toma de Kiev dentro de esta invasión ya ha pasado a la historia como una de las operaciones militares más catastróficas de la historia. Se estudiará durante muchos años por venir como ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer.

Lamentable


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es mucho mas preocupante no tener cobertura aerea a los convois, eso iguala aun mas las fuerzas y los sukoi valen bastante pasta para que los derriben a baja altura. 8 tanques es un helicoptero, tienen 12000 tanques, cuantos helicopteros de combate tienen mi-24 y ka-52?



No tienen cobertura aérea, para qué la quieren?

Los rusos tienen antiaéreos móviles

Ucrania tiene poquitos drones (se los tiran y van reponiendo), casi sin aviones y la artillería es flojita flojita...

Ojo, no le quito mérito a Ucrania, al revés, demasiado hacen.

No se les puede proporcionar cosas más serias lamentablemente, lo que no significa que Rusia no esté y vaya a morder el polvo por lo militar, lo económico, lo civil y lo religioso...


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> a
> No seas tan pesado, media página son tus tonterías.



Ah. Ok. Que no hay link.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no estaba hablado con sus generales.... Tu te crees que se preoaran igual unos ejercicios que una invasion al pais mas grande de europa despues de russia?
> 
> Pero de donde venis.....



¿De donde vienes tú, que escribes _russia _y no pones ni una tilde?


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bigtonter es el troll que nos mandan esta semana no? Que cansancio....
> 
> Alguien tiene las cifras de bajas de orcos actualizadas? Deben ir por los 15-20 mil muertos y otros 25-30 mil heridos



Solo 20.000? Esas son cifras de Putin


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bigtonter es el troll que nos mandan esta semana no? Que cansancio....
> 
> Alguien tiene las cifras de bajas de orcos actualizadas? Deben ir por los 15-20 mil muertos y otros 25-30 mil heridos



Según la otan son 40.000, incluidos heridos, desaparecidos y prisioneros.









Según la OTAN, esta es la escandalosa cifra de bajas del ejército ruso


La OTAN dice que hasta 40.000 soldados rusos han sido asesinados, heridos, hechos prisioneros o desaparecidos en Ucrania




primerinforme.com


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bigtonter es el troll que nos mandan esta semana no? Que cansancio....
> 
> Alguien tiene las cifras de bajas de orcos actualizadas? Deben ir por los 15-20 mil muertos y otros 25-30 mil heridos



Tomar con precaución, como toda cifra que se dé:








Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es que el del video no es Kamil Galev, es Soloviov. Únicamente el tweet es de Kamim. Estás confundiendo el contenido del vídeo con el mensajero.



Ni me lo he visto sinceramente. Cuelgas tanto spam en el foro, que ni me molesto en leer nada tuyo. Solo he visto Kamil Galev y lo descarto directamente.

Por cierto lo haces por la causa cuckcidental? eso de estar en el foro 24h copiapegando tweets proOtan es bastante cringe. Tienes demasiado tiempo libre me parece a mí. Descansa un poco del foro y de la guerra, es un consejo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los drones TB2 se derriban con la punta del nabo, necesitas 5000 para que sean decisivos.



4 guerras y ha partido la cara en todas con pocas pérdidas, estás cometiendo el mismo error que los que pronosticaron eso en las guerras anteriores. Siempre se ha dicho eso mismo, desde el primer día que entraron en operación en Idlib.

818 objetivos destruidos confirmados, que incluyen 54 sistemas antiaéreos y 7 sistemas de radar:









A Monument Of Victory: The Bayraktar TB2 Kill List







www.oryxspioenkop.com






Es más difícil de derribar de lo que parece, desconozco el motivo. Se que vuelan a unos 4-5km de altura, pero no debe de ser fácil detectarlos por algún motivo, porque sino no se explica su éxito en tantos frentes de batalla.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no estaba hablado con sus generales.... Tu te crees que se preoaran igual unos ejercicios que una invasion al pais mas grande de europa despues de russia?
> 
> Pero de donde venis.....



toda la contra inteligencia dice que no sabian nada, y a merced de como van las lineas de suministro yo me lo creo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni me lo he visto sinceramente. Cuelgas tanto spam en el foro, que ni me molesto en leer nada tuyo. Solo he visto Kamil Galev y lo descarto directamente.
> 
> Por cierto lo haces por la causa cuckcidental? eso de estar en el foro 24h copiapegando tweets proOtan es bastante cringe. Tienes demasiado tiempo libre me parece a mí. Descansa un poco del foro y de la guerra, es un consejo.



Me hablas de propaganda otánica, y te pongo un video de la televisión estatal rusa hablando de la captura de Kiev en febrero.

Como tu discurso de que era propaganda otánica se desmorona con el, no te queda más remedio que una salida ad hominem. En cualquier caso, diría que no estás para dar muchas lecciones, no te lo tomes a mal, pero siempre que entro en este hilo, estás enmarañado en un mar de citas limitándote a ser un triste altavoz de los medios del Kremlin sin pensamiento propio, y lo digo sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No tienen cobertura aérea, para qué la quieren?
> 
> Los rusos tienen antiaéreos móviles
> 
> ...



antes de vanzar va bien una pasadita de helicoptero, sin eso estan mas desprotegidos en el avance, pero como ya no avanzan quizas les de igual.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> toda la contra inteligencia dice que no sabian nada, y a merced de como van las lineas de suministro yo me lo creo.



La contrainteligencia te lo cuenta a ti.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 4 guerras y ha partido la cara en todas con pocas pérdidas, estás cometiendo el mismo error que los que pronosticaron eso en las guerras anteriores. Siempre se ha dicho eso mismo, desde el primer día que entraron en operación en Idlib.
> 
> 818 objetivos destruidos confirmados, que incluyen 54 sistemas antiaéreos y 7 sistemas de radar:
> 
> ...



Lo de los turcos tiene merito desarrollaron estos drones porque USA no les queria vender los suyos. Realmente los TB2 usa varios componentes occidentales, es decir se ha dedicado a ensamblar con piezas un modelo bastante funcional

Los proximos modelos es probabale q ya empiecen a meter tecnologia propia


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La contrainteligencia te lo cuenta a ti.



la cia ha sido esta vez cristalina, cuando los rusos negaban que no invadirian Ucrania, ellos decian que si que la invadian. Asi que tue eres libre de creer a quien quieras. Pero de momento los rusos mienten mas que hablan.

hubo un ruso en el aeropuerto de Berlin dias antes de la guerra, que le preguntaron por su nacionalidad en el check y cuando le preguntaron su ocupacion, dijo que solo venia de visita, con eso te lo digo todo y naa.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 4 guerras y ha partido la cara en todas con pocas pérdidas, estás cometiendo el mismo error que los que pronosticaron eso en las guerras anteriores. Siempre se ha dicho eso mismo, desde el primer día que entraron en operación en Idlib.
> 
> 818 objetivos destruidos confirmados, que incluyen 54 sistemas antiaéreos y 7 sistemas de radar:
> 
> ...




Estás hablando de que es muy bueno en guerras Paco.

Contra Rusia está resultando buenos, pero no decisivos, simplemente no hay tantas unidades como serían necesarias, estamos hablando de que son sacrificables per se.

Si Rusia no puede tirarlos, ya sí que sería para que Putin dimitiera.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la cia ha sido esta vez cristalina, cuando los rusos negaban que no invadirian Ucrania, ellos decian que si que la invadian. Asi que tue eres libre de creer a quien quieras. Pero de momento los rusos mienten mas que hablan.




Y demostrado que USA sabía lo que se cocía.

Primer Mundo.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la cia ha sido esta vez cristalina, cuando los rusos negaban que no invadirian Ucrania, ellos decian que si que la invadian. Asi que tue eres libre de creer a quien quieras. Pero de momento los rusos mienten mas que hablan.



Ese es el problema. Leerte el diario que te gusta lo que te dice. Ese es el puto fallo.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y demostrado que USA sabía lo que se cocía.
> 
> Primer Mundo.



Claro que lo sabia. Lo dijo kissinger hace treinta años joder. Y Kennan... . Y tantos otros. 


Russia ha mordido el anzuelo. 
Lo que no sabemos es si el pescador sabe como es el pez de grande.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni me lo he visto sinceramente. Cuelgas tanto spam en el foro, que ni me molesto en leer nada tuyo. Solo he visto Kamil Galev y lo descarto directamente.
> 
> Por cierto lo haces por la causa cuckcidental? eso de estar en el foro 24h copiapegando tweets proOtan es bastante cringe. Tienes demasiado tiempo libre me parece a mí. Descansa un poco del foro y de la guerra, es un consejo.



"Ni me lo he visto sinceramente."


Esa frase es un buen resumen.

Este es el nivel del pro ruso medio, cuando algo no viene de Russia Today o niegan la realidad, o no lo ven, o dicen que es propaganda/fake, de estos comportamientos infantiles no los sacas...

Pero que este reconocido mamador de pollas de Putin (más que probable CM) se ponga a hablar de estar 24 horas cuando vive de mañana a noche en este hilo adicto por una extraña parafilia que lo encadena a llevarse lefazos día si y día también con complejo de saco boxeo ya es destornillante, y no deja de tener su poesía el asunto...

Honestamente, con esta gente simplemente te tienes que reír.

Vaya personajes... XD Me pregunto si en la vida real son así también o es solo un papel.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estás hablando de que es muy bueno en guerras Paco.
> 
> Contra Rusia está resultando buens, pero no decisivo, simplemente no hay tantas unidades como serían necesarias, estamos hablando de que son sacrificables per se.
> 
> Si Rusia no puede tirarlos, ya sí que sería para que Putin dimitiera.



No sabemos aun cual efectivo ha sido/ esta siendo. Ratio de unidades destruidas. Ratio de salidas. Ratio de derribos. Coste del armamento

Tb se esta usando como observadores o avios espias o para control de artilleria

Es bastante funcional. Los turcos y ucranianos estan siendo muy opacos con todos esos datos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estás hablando de que es muy bueno en guerras Paco.
> 
> Contra Rusia está resultando buens, pero no decisivo, simplemente no hay tantas unidades como serían necesarias, estamos hablando de que son sacrificables per se.
> 
> Si Rusia no puede tirarlos, ya sí que sería para que Putin dimitiera.



Guerras paco... eso se lleva diciendo ya 2 años, y ahora se llega al conflicto de Ucrania y resulta que se ven las mismas imágenes de Bayraktar TB2 que contra las milicias assadistas e iraníes, las milicias libias del LNA y el ejército armenio...

Por ahora sólo hay confirmación visual del derribo de uno de ellos en este conflicto... Rusia dice haber destruido 35 sin aportar prueba alguna, aunque eso es más de lo que tenía Ucrania (sobre 18-20)...

El resultado es bastante bueno, y sí, les faltan unidades. Ten en cuenta que no sólo se usan para destruir objetivos con sus misiles, sino para observación y marcado de coordenadas para artillería, que esta última esta causando estragos en las filas rusas.




Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> "Ni me lo he visto sinceramente."
> 
> 
> Esa frase es un buen resumen.
> ...



Se le denomina McTonto por algo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> "Ni me lo he visto sinceramente."
> 
> 
> Esa frase es un buen resumen.
> ...



Bueno, ahora hablando en serio. Para ver que el Kremlin hablaba de capturar Kiev e incluso de cambio de régimen no hay que ser Sherlock Holmes, ni siquiera saber ruso. con un par de palabras claves entras a Yandex (una suerte de Google ruso) y encuentras de todo, la hemeroteca no perdona.

Vamos a poner otro medio clasicamente otanico de esos que nos cuenta @McNulty como es el Pravda


PRAVDA, FEBRERO



Autor Lyubov Stepushova

24.03.2022 19:34 (Actualizado: 25.03.2022 12:56)

*Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania*



Rusia ha fijado un rumbo para la anexión de Ucrania, la única pregunta es dentro de qué fronteras.


*1.* La declaración de la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de *Rusia, Maria Zakharova*, de que el liderazgo ucraniano perdió su oportunidad de un estado soberano.

"La principal oportunidad para la existencia de Ucrania *dentro de sus propias fronteras*, Ucrania soberana, Ucrania independiente, *ya la han perdido*", dijo en una sesión informativa el jueves 24 de marzo.



*2.* Esto también se evidencia por la declaración del presidente de Bielorrusia, *Alexander Lukashenko* , hace una semana, de que Kiev debería sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones si Ucrania no quiere perder la condición de Estado.

"Hoy todavía es posible que Ucrania y Rusia lleguen a un acuerdo y que Zelensky firme este acuerdo con Putin. Si Zelensky no está de acuerdo con esto, créanme, tendrá que firmar un acto de rendición en poco tiempo". Rusia no perderá en esta guerra”, dijo Lukashenka en una entrevista con el canal de televisión japonés TBS.





> "Todas las plataformas se utilizaron para explicar que simplemente no hay otra opción para el estado de Ucrania que tomar las medidas apropiadas sobre el plan de acción de Minsk. De lo contrario, *el país se desmoronará*, lo que vemos ahora", dijo Zakharova.






> Россия взяла курс на присоединение Украины
> 
> 
> Россия взяла курс на присоединение Украины, вопрос только — в каких границах.
> ...


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me hablas de propaganda otánica, y te pongo un video de la televisión estatal rusa hablando de la captura de Kiev en febrero.
> 
> Como tu discurso de que era propaganda otánica se desmorona con el, no te queda más remedio que una salida ad hominem. En cualquier caso, diría que no estás para dar muchas lecciones, no te lo tomes a mal, pero siempre que entro en este hilo, estás enmarañado en un mar de citas limitándote a ser un triste altavoz de los medios del Kremlin sin pensamiento propio, y lo digo sin ánimo de ofender.



Osea que lo haces gratis jaja, lo tuyo es periodismo vocacional entonces.

Pero si ni me he leído tu tweet, como voy a saber de qué va ni a que me respondes?


----------



## 917 (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los drones TB2 se derriban con la punta del nabo, necesitas 5000 para que sean decisivos.



Su resultados indican lo contrario.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Se le denomina McTonto por algo



A mi me parecía buen forero antes de que empezara todo esto, es como que ha empezado a padecer un serio retraso mental o algo así. A veces no doy crédito a las propagandadas ruskis que intenta colar sin filtro, imagino que desde fuera no ve lo ridículo que queda todo, sino es inexplicable


----------



## 917 (29 Mar 2022)

*En toda guerra, resistir es ganar.*


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bueno, ahora hablando en serio. Para ver que el Kremlin hablaba de capturar Kiev e incluso de cambio de régimen no hay que ser Sherlock Holmes, ni siquiera saber ruso. con un par de palabras claves entras a Yandex (una suerte de Google ruso) y encuentras de todo, la hemeroteca no perdona.
> 
> Vamos a poner otro medio clasicamente otanico de esos que nos cuenta @McNulty como es el Pravda
> 
> ...




Fin del Hilo.

Follarrusos recojan su Hemoal a la salida.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Don’t Let Up Now
> 
> 
> The West must do what it takes to help Ukraine prevail.
> ...



Whatever it takes. Grande y mítica frase.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> "Ni me lo he visto sinceramente."
> 
> 
> Esa frase es un buen resumen.
> ...



Me alegro de haberte alegrado el día al menos. Necesitais subir un poco esa moral ukra.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estás hablando de que es muy bueno en guerras Paco.
> 
> Contra Rusia está resultando buenos, pero no decisivos, simplemente no hay tantas unidades como serían necesarias, estamos hablando de que son sacrificables per se.
> 
> Si Rusia no puede tirarlos, ya sí que sería para que Putin dimitiera.



No puede tirarlos de noche, si acaso de día.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No sabemos aun cual efectivo ha sido/ esta siendo. Ratio de unidades destruidas. Ratio de salidas. Ratio de derribos. Coste del armamento
> 
> Tb se esta usando como observadores o avios espias o para control de artilleria
> 
> Es bastante funcional. Los turcos y ucranianos estan siendo muy opacos con todos esos datos



un avion de combate cuesta 125 millones de dolares, entrenar a un piloto debe andar por los 5 - 10 millones y encima tienes que estar controlando que no te lo jodan, que no bombardeen la base militar, que no derriben el avion, que no capturen al piloto.... un coñazo

Aquellas misiones de bombardeo de la guerra del golfo con vuelos de 26 horas, los pilotos hasta las cachas de speed.. quita, quita

Un dron que despega y vuela solito hasta llegar al teatro de operaciones y una vez en posicion lo maneja un tecnico desde el cuartel con un joystick y un teclado

El baraikar cuesta 5 millones de dolares, ya te digo si compensa, por el coste de dos cazas te compras 50, aunque los derriben, el "piloto" sigue operativo en la base

Yo creo que en poco tiempo quitaran todos los cazas de los portaaviones y meteran 200 drones apilaos en las bodegas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Osea que lo haces gratis jaja, lo tuyo es periodismo vocacional entonces.
> 
> Pero si ni me he leído tu tweet, como voy a saber de qué va ni a que me respondes?



Soy un forero más, no se si cobras por lo que escribes, yo desde luego no.

Eso en mi opinión, es problema tuyo... Pero tu mismo. A mi que veas el video de la televisión estatal rusa o no me da exactamente igual. En cualquier caso te diría que por mucho que escondas la cabeza bajo tierra, a la realidad le da igual que esté enterrada o no, es tozuda como ella sola, créeme, es inútil.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No sabemos aun cual efectivo ha sido/ esta siendo. Ratio de unidades destruidas. Ratio de salidas. Ratio de derribos. Coste del armamento
> 
> Tb se esta usando como observadores o avios espias o para control de artilleria
> 
> Es bastante funcional. Los turcos y ucranianos estan siendo muy opacos con todos esos datos




Es funcional pero también está chupao de detectar y tirar, esos drones a USA no les durarían 2 minutos en el aire.

Aun contando el paquismo ruso demostrado, aun así, la partida debería haber empezado con muchísimos mas en su inventario.

Obviamente Ucrania dirá que qué más hubieran querido ellos que tener 10.000.

Lo que todavía no entiendo es como Turquía auspicia y acoge las "negociaciones de paz" y sale de allí casi todas las noches un cargamento de drones hacia Ucrania.

Lo entiendo por Turquía, pero que Rusia lo acepte...


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bueno, ahora hablando en serio. Para ver que el Kremlin hablaba de capturar Kiev e incluso de cambio de régimen no hay que ser Sherlock Holmes, ni siquiera saber ruso. con un par de palabras claves entras a Yandex (una suerte de Google ruso) y encuentras de todo, la hemeroteca no perdona.
> 
> Vamos a poner otro medio clasicamente otanico de esos que nos cuenta @McNulty como es el Pravda
> 
> ...



Seguís repitiendo la misma chorrada una y otra vez.

No, el kremlin no es igual a un periodista de la TV estatal rusa diciendo que va a invadir kiev.

El kremlin ni Putin jamás dijeron que se iba a invadir Kiev, en ningún momento.

Sigue intentándolo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

Shoigu got out of the bunker for the first time in a long time and said that "The main tasks of the first stage of the "special military operation" in Ukraine have been completed. We can focus on the main goal — the liberation of Donbass."


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Soy un forero más, no se si cobras por lo que escribes, yo desde luego no.
> 
> Eso en mi opinión, es problema tuyo... Pero tu mismo. A mi que veas el video de la televisión estatal rusa o no me da exactamente igual. En cualquier caso te diría que por mucho que escondas la cabeza bajo tierra, a la realidad le da igual que esté enterrada o no, es tozuda como ella sola, créeme, es inútil.




Ellos tuercen la realidad, le cambias un chuletón por una mierda y aún le sacan ventajas a la mierda.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> un avion de combate cuesta 125 millones de dolares, entrenar a un piloto debe andar por los 5 - 10 millones y encima tienes que estar controlando que no te lo jodan, que no bombardeen la base militar, que no derriben el avion, que no capturen al piloto.... un coñazo
> 
> Aquellas misiones de bombardeo de la guerra del golfo con vuelos de 26 horas, los pilotos hasta las cachas de speed.. quita, quita
> 
> ...



Un f35 b debe andar cerca de los 200 millones, incluidos armamento, con ese dinero tenemos para muchos drones para el Campechano I.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

A burning Russian tanker jumps out of a T-72 after being hit by a "Stugna" of the 92nd brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Kharkov


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No puede tirarlos de noche, si acaso de día.




No sabía yo que los radares solo funcionan de día.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

A member of the Ukrainian delegation, Valery Chaly, says that guarantees to Ukraine should be similar to Article 5 of the NATO Charter.

"If Ukraine becomes an object of aggression, after three days of consultations, the guarantors must provide Ukraine with weapons, military assistance and close its skies.

If we manage to consolidate these key provisions, Ukraine will be in a position to fix its current status as a non-aligned and nuclear-free power in the form of permanent neutrality," Chaly said.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sabía yo que los radares solo funciona de día.



Que radares?


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> A burning Russian tanker jumps out of a T-72 after being hit by a "Stugna" of the 92nd brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Kharkov



Buscando el cartel de "Río" por el pueblo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Seguís repitiendo la misma chorrada una y otra vez.
> 
> No, el kremlin no es igual a un periodista de la TV estatal rusa diciendo que va a invadir kiev.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, claro, Putin mete a voceros en la estatal para llevarle la contraria. Solo faltan aliens y cowboys en la historia. Bueno lo he intentado, no puedo hacer más por ti.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Soy un forero más, no se si cobras por lo que escribes, yo desde luego no.
> 
> Eso en mi opinión, es problema tuyo... Pero tu mismo. A mi que veas el video de la televisión estatal rusa o no me da exactamente igual. En cualquier caso te diría que por mucho que escondas la cabeza bajo tierra, a la realidad le da igual que esté enterrada o no, es tozuda como ella sola, créeme, es inútil.



Si me escondiera no estaría aquí repartiendo owneds.

Ya veo que lo haces gratis. Me cuesta creer que alguien utilice todo el día para spamear miles de tweets repetidos en diferentes hilos del foro. Además en un foro que no lee nadie, si me dijeras en Twitter o Facebook. Hay que tener o mucha vocación periodista, o estar muy rabioso contra la invasión rusa.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Un f35 b debe andar cerca de los 200 millones, incluidos armamento, con ese dinero tenemos para muchos drones para el Campechano I.



Lo del F35 fue una sacada de chorra para darle subvenciones a la industria armamentistica, que esta bien como objetivo electoral. Esa carrera armamentistica con rusia se ha visto que estaba fuera de lugar y no se si china tambien lo estara...

Al final es lo de siempre, una maquina de 200 millones, mas los "running costs" dependiendo para lo que la utilices puede estar bien o no

Porque si el objetivo es hundir el admiral kuznetsov pues vale, pero si el objetivo es volar una fragoneta de gitanos con una Z pintada en medio de un campo de patatas de ucrania, pues igual no tanto


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que radares?




Chicos, dejadlo. Eso es una puta Cessna. A menos que el vodka haya corrido entre los rusos, es un puto pato volando.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si me escondiera no estaría aquí repartiendo owneds.
> 
> Ya veo que lo haces gratis. Me cuesta creer que alguien utilice todo el día para spamear miles de tweets repetidos en diferentes hilos del foro. Además en un foro que no lee nadie, si me dijeras en Twitter o Facebook. Hay que tener o mucha vocación periodista, o estar muy rabioso contra la invasión rusa.




Tú aquí solo repartes risa. Descojone.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> un avion de combate cuesta 125 millones de dolares, entrenar a un piloto debe andar por los 5 - 10 millones y encima tienes que estar controlando que no te lo jodan, que no bombardeen la base militar, que no derriben el avion, que no capturen al piloto.... un coñazo
> 
> Aquellas misiones de bombardeo de la guerra del golfo con vuelos de 26 horas, los pilotos hasta las cachas de speed.. quita, quita
> 
> ...



Sí, los drones sin duda han pertubado y modificado las acciones aereas para siempre, pero para que sean efectivos necesitas dominio de espectro radioelectrico o por lo menos que el enemigo no lo interfiera. Y un sistema de telecomunicaciones que barato barato, no te sale.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo del F35 fue una sacada de chorra para darle subvenciones a la industria armamentistica, que esta bien como objetivo electoral. Esa carrera armamentistica con rusia se ha visto que estaba fuera de lugar y no se si china tambien lo estara...
> 
> Al final es lo de siempre, una maquina de 200 millones, mas los "running costs" dependiendo para lo que la utilices puede estar bien o no
> 
> Porque si el objetivo es hundir el admiral kuznetsov pues vale, pero si el objetivo es volar una fragoneta de gitanos con una Z pintada en medio de un campo de patatas de ucrania, pues igual no tanto




Por mucho que confiemos en los drones (yo el primero), aún queda mucho terreno que sigue reservado a los aviones tripulados.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Chicos, dejadlo. Eso es una puta Cessna. A menos que el vodka haya corrido entre los rusos, es un puto pato volando.



Los ucranianos son unos cabrones se han dedicado primero que nada a inutilizar las comunicaciones y los suministros rusos.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Jajaja, claro, Putin mete a voceros en la estatal para llevarle la contraria. Solo faltan aliens y cowboys en la historia. Bueno lo he intentado, no puedo hacer más por ti.



El kremlin no es la opinión de un periodista random de la TV rusa. Y lo sabes.

Si quieres ridiculizar un argumento que he dado, vas a necesitar algo más que un tweet. El tema es que no tienes nivel para contestarme con argumentación propia y te escudas en tweets y demás descontextualizaciones. 

Sigue intentándolo pequeño padawan.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tú aquí solo repartes risa. Descojone.



Al menos te ríes algo, que falta te hace.


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los ucranianos son unos cabrones se han dedicado primero que nada a inutilizar las comunicaciones y los suministros rusos.




No te creas. En tal caso, saldrían aviones del Oeste de Ucrania cada 10 minutos y se cepillarían todos los convoyes rusos. Ojalá.


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

A ver no perder el tiempo discutiendo con las putinas , solo ensucia el hilo y no lleva nada .Este meme resume su objetividad:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Claro que lo sabia. Lo dijo kissinger hace treinta años joder. Y Kennan... . Y tantos otros.
> 
> 
> Russia ha mordido el anzuelo.
> Lo que no sabemos es si el pescador sabe como es el pez de grande.




pezqueñin con infulas de ballena azul


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al menos te ríes algo, que falta te hace.





Tarado comemierdas, ve al psiquiatra. Es de noche y ves el Sol.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tarado comemierdas, ve al psiquiatra. Es de noche y ves el Sol.



Se ha vuelto a enfadar el abuelo.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (29 Mar 2022)

Este tío el McZoquete aparentemente no tiene muy claro quien es Soloviev... Que es la puta voz de Putin. Van de pro rusos y no saben ni lo más mínimo.


Pero bueno, me nutre que haya pasado de "En Rusia nadie dice eso". a "Putin nunca dijo eso" jajajaja. Esos repliegues hacen honor a las retiradas del ejército ruso en Kiev.


En el próximo post dirá que Stalin juncal dijo nada de capturar Kiev.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No te creas. En tal caso, saldrían aviones del Oeste de Ucrania cada 10 minutos y se cepillarían todos los convoyes rusos. Ojalá.



Esta documentado desde el primer momento:
Cabe destacar que el avión no tripulado Bayraktar TB2, que es conocido por su capacidad antitanque, sólo ha destruido seis vehículos blindados en este conflicto. Más bien, los ucranianos lo han utilizado para destruir objetivos más importantes.

Uno de los objetivos ucranianos más importantes era destruir los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos, que fueron atacados mediante una serie de ataques de artillería y de drones. La destrucción de estos sistemas impide a los rusos lograr el control del espacio aéreo ucraniano, permitiendo así más ataques aéreos y con drones. Los ucranianos también identificaron la ubicación de los equipos de guerra electrónica rusos y atacaron esos sistemas










Cómo la estrategia militar ucraniana frena la ofensiva rusa. – Galaxia Militar


Cuando los militares rusos invadieron Ucrania, muchos preveían que Kiev caería en 72 horas. Un mes después, los militares ucranianos han conseguido contener a los rusos, que sólo han capturado el 10% del país.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

mucho ahblar del javelin y nadie HABLA DEL STUGNA







veo la ventaja de no tener que estar al lado del lanzador para apuntar


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser que los rusos han entendido que no pueden mantener tantos frentes a la vez:



Yo de ellos no les daría muchas vueltas que cada 2 o 3 km pierden algo por el camino.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que los rusos incluso en el Donbass tienen problemas...


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esta documentado desde el primer momento:
> Cabe destacar que el avión no tripulado Bayraktar TB2, que es conocido por su capacidad antitanque, sólo ha destruido seis vehículos blindados en este conflicto. Más bien, los ucranianos lo han utilizado para destruir objetivos más importantes.
> 
> Uno de los objetivos ucranianos más importantes era destruir los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos, que fueron atacados mediante una serie de ataques de artillería y de drones. La destrucción de estos sistemas impide a los rusos lograr el control del espacio aéreo ucraniano, permitiendo así más ataques aéreos y con drones. Los ucranianos también identificaron la ubicación de los equipos de guerra electrónica rusos y atacaron esos sistemas
> ...



Eso es de un optimismo...

Estamos hablando de la segunda potencia militar del mundo.

Por muy inútiles que sean, ya solo por la cantidad que tienen, reponen y te joden otra vez.

No os flipeis.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Este tío el McZoquete aparentemente no tiene muy claro quien es Soloviev... Que es la puta voz de Putin. Van de pro rusos y no saben ni lo más mínimo.
> 
> 
> Pero bueno, me nutre que haya pasado de "En Rusia nadie dice eso". a "Putin nunca dijo eso" jajajaja



La voz de Putin, en tu imaginación. Ese tío puede decir misa, Kiev no es necesario ni invadirla ni bombardearla para desmilitarizar ucrania.

Criticáis contradicciones pasadas que no vienen a cuento, por que el presente lo veis crudo y os entiendo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Lo dicho, parece que se van poco a poco bajando los pantalones


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si me escondiera no *estaría aquí repartiendo owneds*.



Nadie puede negar que es usted un optimista...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> un avion de combate cuesta 125 millones de dolares, entrenar a un piloto debe andar por los 5 - 10 millones y encima tienes que estar controlando que no te lo jodan, que no bombardeen la base militar, que no derriben el avion, que no capturen al piloto.... un coñazo
> 
> Aquellas misiones de bombardeo de la guerra del golfo con vuelos de 26 horas, los pilotos hasta las cachas de speed.. quita, quita
> 
> ...



Hay drones y drones, por ejemplo España se gastó 215 millones de euros por sólo 4 drones General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper (+ equipamiento necesario)









Los Reaper españoles están prácticamente listos para emplear armamento


Las aeronaves no tripuladas MQ-9 Reaper que el Ministerio de Defensa encargó a General Atomics Aeronautical Inc. Systems, en 2015 cuentan con los sistemas ...




www.defensa.com












El Pentágono anuncia la venta a España de 4 drones por 216 millones


Defensa ha elegido el Reaper estadounidense frente al Heron israelí "por razones operativas, económicas y técnicas"




elpais.com






Polonia por ejemplo ha adquirido 24 Baykar Bayraktar TB2 (+ equipamiento necesario + entrenamiento de 192 pilotos) por 243 millones de euros:









Poland officially confirms purchase of 24 Bayraktar TB2 drones from Turkey


First deliveries of Bayraktar TB2 unmanned aerial systems are scheduled for delivery to the Polish Armed Forces by the end of 2022.




defbrief.com












Turkey and Poland agree on protection of data as part of $270 million drone deal - Nordic Monitor


Turkey and Poland signed an agreement ensuring the confidentiality and protection of data within the scope of their cooperation in the defense industry. The




nordicmonitor.com






Está claro que el MQ-9 Reaper es un dron más capaz que el Bayraktar TB2 en prácticamente todo (rango de acción, carga, techo de vuelo...), pero viendo los costes, parece más razonable el empleo y despliegue de estos segundos. El resultado es bueno y perder uno no supone una pérdida como la del otro, que es demasiado coste.

Los turcos le están dando bastante bombo al Bayraktar Akinci, que sería el rival directo del MQ-9 Reaper, pero todavía se desconocen sus capacidades reales en combate o su precio.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es de un optimismo...
> 
> Estamos hablando de la segunda potencia militar del mundo.
> 
> ...



Que segunda potencia? Rusia? no me hagas reir.
No son opiniones mías, mirate las fuentes, ese Dron es uno de los pilares de la victoria de Ucrania.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



PARTE DEL PLAN.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay drones y drones, por ejemplo España se gastó 215 millones de euros por sólo 4 drones General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper (+ equipamiento necesario)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si esta claro, los drones usa esos que tienen alcance global cuestan un cojon de pato, alguno estara por los 50 millones de dolares

Como todo en esta vida, hay que mirar el retorno de inversion. Esto es como el que va a comprar un coche, lo primero que le preguntan es pa que lo quieres, para moverte 10 km al dia en atasco para ir al curro al poligono o para hacerte 2000 km por autopista al mes visitando clientes?

Lo que esta claro es que los turcos se van a poner las botas vendiendo cacharros de esos


----------



## FernandoIII (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo le voy a dar ordenes a mi suegra para que no pague en el mercadona en euros. A ver que pasa.



Los países industriales siempre ganan la guerra económica a los extractores, preguntaselo a Irán que tiene recursos más jugosos que LA HORDA y el país está en la mierda


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esta documentado desde el primer momento:
> Cabe destacar que el avión no tripulado Bayraktar TB2, que es conocido por su capacidad antitanque, sólo ha destruido seis vehículos blindados en este conflicto. Más bien, los ucranianos lo han utilizado para destruir objetivos más importantes.
> 
> Uno de los objetivos ucranianos más importantes era destruir los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos, que fueron atacados mediante una serie de ataques de artillería y de drones. La destrucción de estos sistemas impide a los rusos lograr el control del espacio aéreo ucraniano, permitiendo así más ataques aéreos y con drones. Los ucranianos también identificaron la ubicación de los equipos de guerra electrónica rusos y atacaron esos sistemas
> ...




Otra vez. Si no tuvieran defensa aérea, ya estarían los Mig OTAN soltando pollazos a todas horas. Por eso no se les dieron. No compensaba.


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Mientras en España tenemos a gente a sueldo del kremlin que quiere convercernos que la culpa de la guerra es de occidente los polacos tienen claro quien es el enemigo


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie puede negar que es usted un optimista...



El nivel es muy bajo, tiene poco mérito.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Kiev no es necesario ni invadirla ni bombardearla para desmilitarizar ucrania.



Por eso mandaron a Kiev una columna de 60 kilómetros. 
A ver si cierran el cotolengo que ya se escapan los más retrasados.


----------



## Mr. Frost (29 Mar 2022)

Pues los subnormales de Rubén Gisbert y Liusivaya, van para allá. La cabra tira al monte.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Así llaman los rusos a una derrota y retirada... 




Bulo ucraniano desmentido por Bellingcat y asociados:


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo que todavía no entiendo es como Turquía auspicia y acoge las "negociaciones de paz" y sale de allí casi todas las noches un cargamento de drones hacia Ucrania.
> 
> Lo entiendo por Turquía, pero que Rusia lo acepte...



Da la impresión de que todos andan haciendo tiempo, cada uno por sus motivos.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Así llaman los rusos a una derrota y retirada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La zorra y las uvas V.2.01


----------



## Agropecuario (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> ... Kiev no es necesario ni invadirla ni bombardearla para desmilitarizar Ucrania



Hay tengo que darte la razón .... como las potencias occidentales no lo impidan, pronto Ucrania va a quedar desmilitarizada y desmunicionada de tanto tiro al paso con los rusos como pato.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

El tontainas del foro llamado ZHU DE lleva la misma retórica que el camarada Zhukov, me acabo de encontrar esta perla suya en twitter por casualidad 




¿Qué dirá Zhukov ahora sobre la supuesta retirada anunciada de Kiev/Chernihiv?


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Pues los subnormales de Rubén Gisbert y Liusivaya, van para allá. La cabra tira al monte.



Espero que a estos dos les de una paliza la policía rusa hasta dejarles paralíticos. No habría un rebalance en el karma mayor.


----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## hightower (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tontainas del foro llamado ZHU DE lleva la misma retórica que el camarada Zhukov, me acabo de encontrar esta perla suya en twitter por casualidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que va decir, que est tot part del pla, imparapla


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 4 guerras y ha partido la cara en todas con pocas pérdidas, estás cometiendo el mismo error que los que pronosticaron eso en las guerras anteriores. Siempre se ha dicho eso mismo, desde el primer día que entraron en operación en Idlib.
> 
> 818 objetivos destruidos confirmados, que incluyen 54 sistemas antiaéreos y 7 sistemas de radar:
> 
> ...




ya lo has dicho en tu post, son difíciles de derribar porque es difícil detectarlos, pero a los gusanos o a los piratas les duran dos minutos en el aire, en cambio los orcos de electrónica, poca y antigua


SMERTI OKUPANTY


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso no se retira, sino que "reduce de forma drástica su actividad militar". Tampoco se rinde, sino que "modula sus ofensivas como antesala a la obtención de la paz"

Sus tanques no son destruidos sino que "disminuyen drasticamente su operatividad como respuesta a las hostlidades enemigas"

Y asi con todo


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mucho ahblar del javelin y nadie HABLA DEL STUGNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indudable. Creo que a partir de ahora lo van a copiar mucho.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ejército ruso no se retira, sino que "reduce de forma drástica su actividad militar". Tampoco se rinde, sino que "modula sus ofensivas como antesala a la obtención de la paz"
> 
> Sus tanques no son destruidos sino que "disminuyen drasticamente su operatividad como respuesta a las hostlidades enemigas"
> 
> Y asi con todo



Espero que los ucras no se fíen. Es difícil que un ruso diga una verdad.


----------



## hightower (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ejército ruso no se retira, sino que "reduce de forma drástica su actividad militar". Tampoco se rinde, sino que "modula sus ofensivas como antesala a la obtención de la paz"
> 
> Sus tanques no son destruidos sino que "disminuyen drasticamente su operatividad como respuesta a las hostlidades enemigas"
> 
> Y asi con todo



Pero se van ellos por que quieren eh!, no porque se les haya hundido el frente.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> "Ni me lo he visto sinceramente."
> 
> 
> Esa frase es un buen resumen.
> ...




en la vida real van agachando la cabeza porque no tiene ninguno de ellos cojones ni a toserte





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Parece que los rusos incluso en el Donbass tienen problemas...



Imposible que haya heridos por frío. Los pro-rusos de este foro nos han demostrado que no puede ser.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Pero se van ellos por que quieren eh!, no porque se les haya hundido el frente.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El tontainas del foro llamado ZHU DE lleva la misma retórica que el camarada Zhukov, me acabo de encontrar esta perla suya en twitter por casualidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fuera una guerra sería un crimen. Pero siendo una operación militar especial, esto es un delito penal ordinario que tiene que juzgarse en la justicia ucraniana.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Por cierto que cuando el enemigo huye es cuando más bajas hay que causarle.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué dirá Zhukov ahora sobre la supuesta retirada anunciada de Kiev/Chernihiv?



Que el soldado ruso nunca retrocede. Da media vuelta y sigue avanzando.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

y no mueren abrasados en sus tanques sino que pasan por distintos estados de oxidación hasta llegar al punto de temperatura óptimo para servir a la Madre Rusia.


----------



## Soler (29 Mar 2022)

Convoy ruso de Omones (milicias especiales rusas) destruido en Mostische (provincia de Kiev). Iban a ocupar y han conocido el infierno.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Esto está muy soso. Una de marines rusos siendo masacrados por los ucras:


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Estan peor, antes de la guerra no tenian 200.000 soldados en ucrania (menos los que hayan muerto)

A ver que cojones hacen ahora, porque si se retiran, los ucras van a seguir hasta el Donbas y si se quedan les van a dar pal pelo


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que todo el mundo da a Ucrania como ganador de la Batalla de Kiev:


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto está muy soso. Una de marines rusos siendo masacrados por los ucras:



Por favor, borra eso que vulnera el jumanihmo y los DDHH de los kremlinitas. 
Son muy sensibles.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

uy

que los rusos están aún más cagados de lo que parece:


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

No todo son malas noticias para Rusia. Cierra Decathlon allí:


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

Russia is not against Ukraine's accession to the EU, - Head of the Russian delegation to the negotiation process on ending the war Medinsky


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie puede negar que es usted un optimista...




En su cabeza todo va de puta madre. Es el listo de la clase.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Convoy ruso de Omones (milicias especiales rusas) destruido en Mostische (provincia de Kiev). Iban a ocupar y han conocido el infierno.



Se les debe haber estropeado la calefacción del autobús y la han puesto a tope. Pero con una pomada quedan como nuevos


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No todo son malas noticias para Rusia. Cierra Decathlon allí:



menos mal, ya me estaba yo planteando alternativas


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

In the battles near Kharkiv, the Ukrainian Armed Forces eliminated the Russian commander







The 200th brigade of the commander lost more than one and a half thousand soldiers.

In the battles near Kharkiv, the Armed Forces of Ukraine eliminated the commander of the 200th separate Motorized Rifle Brigade, Colonel Denis Kuril.

This was reported by the ground forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

It is noted that the 200th separate Motorized Rifle Brigade was based in military unit 08275 in Pechenga, Murmansk region. By the way, this brigade suffered the greatest losses during the implementation of the so-called Putin's "special military operation".

"According to reports, two battalion tactical groups of the 200th omsbr were destroyed in Ukraine. The total losses of the brigade's personnel exceeded 1,500 servicemen," the report says.

As reported, the General Staff Updated data on the losses of the Russian Federation in the war. As of the morning of March 29, the total combat losses among the personnel of the Russian invaders amount to 17,200 thousand people. In particular, tanks ‒ 597 units; armored combat vehicles ‒ 1710 units; artillery systems – 303 units, etc.









У боях під Харковом ЗСУ ліквідували російського командира


У боях під Харковом Збройні сили України ліквідували командира 200-ї окремої мотострілецької бригади полковника Дениса Курила.




tsn.ua


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Búsqueda en Google, как уехать из россии, como salir de Rusia por las nubes


Vaya vaya, por qué será que los rusos están deseando salir de Rusia? No van ganando? Google Trends Actualizado con videos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

Mariupol Trophy Kadyrovets


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ejército ruso no se retira, sino que "reduce de forma drástica su actividad militar". Tampoco se rinde, sino que "modula sus ofensivas como antesala a la obtención de la paz"
> 
> Sus tanques no son destruidos sino que "disminuyen drasticamente su operatividad como respuesta a las hostlidades enemigas"
> 
> Y asi con todo



Y no olvidemos que el aterrizaje de emergencia de un helicóptero tras ser alcanzado es un "aterrizaje táctico"


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otra vez. Si no tuvieran defensa aérea, ya estarían los Mig OTAN soltando pollazos a todas horas. Por eso no se les dieron. No compensaba.



Todavía Rusia tiene aviones que derribar.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Han pilado al kadirov mintiendo, no está en Ucrania


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Este fulano dice que los tanques rusos están hasta mal soldados:


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Seguís repitiendo la misma chorrada una y otra vez.
> 
> No, el kremlin no es igual a un periodista de la TV estatal rusa diciendo que va a invadir kiev.
> 
> ...



Dijeron que había una 'operación especial' en Ucrania


McNulty dijo:


> Seguís repitiendo la misma chorrada una y otra vez.
> 
> No, el kremlin no es igual a un periodista de la TV estatal rusa diciendo que va a invadir kiev.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que cobras por poner estas cosas o hueles a mierda y no lo sabes, no se puede ser tan retrasado para creerte lo que escribes sin hacerse popo en las calzas.


----------



## hightower (29 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Convoy ruso de Omones (milicias especiales rusas) destruido en Mostische (provincia de Kiev). Iban a ocupar y han conocido el infierno.



En ese video se aprecia una de las careacteristicas principales de los pueblos eslavos. son jodidamente arritmicos los hijosdeputa.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

El McFlurry es un propagandista a sueldo. No se si os habéis dado cuenta pero él mismo lo ha confesado en un post de hoy. En un post hace poco se puso a reirse, "es que tus posteas gratis? jajaja"

No se altera por nada ni se cabrea por nada, es todo un profesional. En realidad todo le importa una mierda, en realidad puede que ni sea proruso, sólo hace lo que le piden. Lo mejor es ignorarlo.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia is not against Ukraine's accession to the EU, - Head of the Russian delegation to the negotiation process on ending the war Medinsky



Como si los rusos tuviesen vela en ese entierro...


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia se queda sin aviones:









La Fuerza Aérea Rusa está perdiendo sus mejores aviones en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Se suponía que el Sukhoi Su-34 iba a cambiar la fuerza aérea rusa. Este cazabombardero supersónico bimotor y biplaza -una variante muy evolucionada del caza de superioridad aérea Su-27- prometía inaugurar una nueva era de bombardeos de alta tecnología y precisión.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

EEUU y su capacidad para proyectar capacidades esta años luz de los ruskis

NUEVO: EE. UU. desplegó un equipo de combate de brigada blindada completo en Alemania en solo una semana en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia: máximo comandante militar de EE. UU. en Europa La velocidad de los despliegues estadounidenses de 6.000 soldados en el flanco oriental de la OTAN es "inigualable", dijo el general Tod Wolters.


----------



## Ricardiano (29 Mar 2022)

No hay salida buena para Rusia. Y ni siquiera está clara cuál es menos mala. 

Es evidente que el plan de Putin tenía que ser una caída rápida de Ucrania al estilo de Crimea, sin pegar casi un tiro. Y solo podía ser ese el gran plan del maestro porque cualquier otro escenario era/es desastroso para Rusia. 

Llegados a este punto Rusia tiene 4 escenarios básicos. 

1- Ocupar toda Ucrania. Viendo el percal, suponiendo que tenga la capacidad de hacerlo, el coste humano e interno sería gigantesco. Además conllevaría una ocupación y una más que probable resistencia. Por no hablar de la imposibilidad de la economía rusa en reconstruir todo lo destruido. 

2- Ocupar "solo" el este y partir Ucrania en dos. Otro escenario que supondría un coste humano bestial, y una ocupación de larga duración. Aquí además veríamos una versión moderna de las dos koreas o de la Alemania de la guerra fria. Pero a lo bestia. Una Ucrania occidental que se desarrollaría a todo trapo, gracias a las ayudas de occidente, una posible entrada en la UE incluida. Y una Ucrania del este arrasada, a la que Rusia sería incapaz de siquiera reconstruir. 

3- Quedarse con el Donbas y Crimea. Una humillación difícil de digerir para el regimen, y que ha medio plazo debido a ese sentimiento acabará provocando una nueva guerra. Eso suponiendo que el regimen sea capaz de sobrevivir al descontento de sus élites. 

4- Una retirada total de Ucrania incluida Crimea y el Donbas. Este escenario muy improbable implicaría la caida del regimen. La entrada a medio plazo de Ucrania en la UE y la OTAN. 

A esto hay que añadirle que la sanciones de occidente van para largo. Y que este desastre va a animar a otros países reclamar los contenciosos que tienen con Rusia, y no son pocos precisamente.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

ahora los ucras tienen que echar el resto, empujar a los rusos hasta la frontera, negociar alto el fuego y entrada inmediata en la UE

No hace falta que sean parte de la OTAN, con pertenecer al espacio de defensa europeo ya vale, bien llevado en 5 años se estan meando por encima de los rusos de la madre patria, los del Donbas y los de crimea tanto economicamente como militarmente

Mientras tanto, sanciones a rusia que te crio, cancelacion de compras de gas y petroleo y que le vendan el coño a los chinos con descuento


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Estan peor, antes de la guerra no tenian 200.000 soldados en ucrania (menos los que hayan muerto)
> 
> A ver que cojones hacen ahora, porque si se retiran, los ucras van a seguir hasta el Donbas y si se quedan les van a dar pal pelo



No creo ni que se paren en la frontera Rusa, por qué iban a parar visto lo visto.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Primeros signos de que algunas tropas rusas se están retirando de la dirección de Kiev. Un gran número de BMD con banderas rusas y VDV fueron vistos hoy en su camino desde la frontera con Ucrania hacia Rechitsa y Gomel en Bielorrusia, donde fueron cargados en plataformas ferroviarias.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si es que de igual que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN, total puede tener acuerdos de colaboracion. De hecho asi lo tenia estos años, muchas de sus tropas han sido entrenadas por paises OTAN.
> 
> 
> Tengo la sensacion que esta guerra ha sido tb un campo de pruebas (para desgracia de los ucranianos) en la cual se esta testeando un autentico enfrentamiento entre el mundo OTAN y mundo Ruso. Nuevas tacticas y nuevos elementos como los drones, nuevas armas, nuevas doctrinas, con el sistema arcaico y tacticas anticuadas rusas



Pues por lo que parece el mundo ruso y afines van bien jodidos....

Al final el mundo occidental con todas sus mierdas lgtbi y la debacle moral, es capaz de mantener la superioridad tecnológica y HUMANA y demostrar una mayor dignidad frente a una horda comandada por una élite de corruptos...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> A mi me parecía buen forero antes de que empezara todo esto, es como que ha empezado a padecer un serio retraso mental o algo así. A veces no doy crédito a las propagandadas ruskis que intenta colar sin filtro, imagino que desde fuera no ve lo ridículo que queda todo, sino es inexplicable



Teneis mucha paciencia con esta gente, yo es que me aburren y no tengo ganas de marear la perdiz con ellos. He ignorado a muchos con este conflicto, con algunos me sorprende porque se han tragado lo del anti NWO d elos rusos.. en fin


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Búsqueda en Google, как уехать из россии, como salir de Rusia por las nubes
> 
> 
> Vaya vaya, por qué será que los rusos están deseando salir de Rusia? No van ganando? Google Trends Actualizado con videos
> ...



No entiendes, el rublo ha subido tantísimo que ahora todos quieren hacer un poco de turismo


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

La clave es saber que harán los rusos una vez que tomen la ciudad de la costa de Azod, una vez unida Crimea con el donmas por tierra


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo unico que les queda, y a saber como estaran, que esas cosas no son eternas y cuestan un cojon de mico en mantenimiento

La perdida de prestigio y la demostracion mundial de que son un pais paco ya no lo remontan


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No hay salida buena para Rusia. Y ni siquiera está clara cuál es menos mala.
> 
> Es evidente que el plan de Putin tenía que ser una caída rápida de Ucrania al estilo de Crimea, sin pegar casi un tiro. Y solo podía ser ese el gran plan del maestro porque cualquier otro escenario era/es desastroso para Rusia.
> 
> ...



Rusia no tiene capacidad para invadir ni ocupar nada con éxito. 
En cuanto al cuarto punto, las negociaciones van en ese sentido, que se queden con Crimea y la parte del Donbas invadidas en 2014 o no.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Yo espero que los ucranianos sean buenos negociadores y no caigan en trampas.. llevan la iniciativa en el campo de batalla. De hecho por muy dolorosos que sea.. conviene alargarla todo lo que puedan aparte para recuperar territorio, para desgastar a Putin y su ejercito.

He leido en algun lado que los ucras han conseguido rearmar hasta 500.000 soldados (entre reservas voluntarios, y voluntarios extranjeros) y que no pueden mas porque no disponen de armas ni material para mas gente


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo espero que los ucranianos sean buenos negociadores y no caigan en trampas.. llevan la iniciativa en el campo de batalla. De hecho por muy dolorosos que sea.. conviene alargarla todo lo que puedan aparte para recuperar territorio, para desgastar a Putin y su ejercito.
> 
> He leido en algun lado que los ucras han conseguido rearmar hasta 500.000 soldados (entre reservas voluntarios, y voluntarios extranjeros) y que no pueden mas porque no disponen de armas ni material para mas gente



Yo también lo pienso, Ucrania debe continuar la guerra hasta la total desmilitarización y descomunistacion de Rusia.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

el problema del gobierno de la mafia, en cuanto se acaba el dinero y el poder empiezan los problemas

por eso la actuacion de occidente ha de ser continuada, de nada sirve cargarse al Putin y que venga otro por el estilo. Si los rusos no saben o no quieren cambiar y portarse civilizadamente que les den por culo y a comer mierda

Pais de esclavos que aguantan sin rechistar lo que les diga el zar


----------



## El cogorzas (29 Mar 2022)

Un mes después de la operación militar especial con derecho a reembolsar....

¿Alguien sabe que fue de los misiles hipermegasonicos? ¿No los van a utilizar? A lo mejor se los robaron una banda de gitanos.

¿Qué fue de aquellos laboratorios ultrapeligrosos top secret? A lo mejor tan secretos no serían porque hasta tenían página web.

¿Qué fue de aquellas bases también secretas de la otan que se estaban destruyendo? A lo mejor estaban en la atlántida, por eso no se sabe nada.

¿Ya se ha desmilitarizado Ucrania? Echando un ojo por encima no tiene pinta, eh.

¿Cuando se va a tomar Kiev? Nos dijeron dos días y la cosa no chuta, a ver si va a ser que la horda se está empantanando un poquillo, eh.

¿Cuando abre la bolsa de Moscú? El rublo está subiendo como la espuma, ¿no? Economía en marcha. Ábrase esa bolsa mongola. Procédase a ello.

¿Donde están el ministro de defensa y el jefe de la FSB? ¿Les duele la barriguita o algo? Antes de la operaçao muito especial estaban como robles.

¿Ya ha vuelto McDonald's? Ah, no, que eso no era importante....¿Y Airbus?

¿Queda alguien en ese país tan cojonudo que haga oposición? ¿No? ¿Nadie? ¿Ningún partido político, ninguna asociación? ¿Ningún sacerdote? Vaya. Que unánime todo.

Bueno, bueno. Misión cumplida, un éxito todo. Novichok para todos que invita el Khan.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo espero que los ucranianos sean buenos negociadores y no caigan en trampas.. llevan la iniciativa en el campo de batalla. De hecho por muy dolorosos que sea.. conviene alargarla todo lo que puedan aparte para recuperar territorio, para desgastar a Putin y su ejercito.
> 
> He leido en algun lado que los ucras han conseguido rearmar hasta 500.000 soldados (entre reservas voluntarios, y voluntarios extranjeros) y que no pueden mas porque no disponen de armas ni material para mas gente



Sólo por el sacrificio de los que estan muriendo en Mariupol, sería una falta de respeto ceder. Aquellos que se han quedado ahí, teniendo permiso para retirarse, para no dejar a sus heridos y muertos tirados, bien merecen un sacrificio igual o mayor.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Coño. El forero MacPollas me ha puesto en el hijnore...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Joder el @bigmaller ha entrao histérico hoy


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

Me parece muy correcto. Es la confederación adecuada para los turcochinos.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Estan peor, antes de la guerra no tenian 200.000 soldados en ucrania (menos los que hayan muerto)
> 
> A ver que cojones hacen ahora, porque si se retiran, los ucras van a seguir hasta el Donbas y si se quedan les van a dar pal pelo



Les van a dar pal pelo y por culo. No me cabe la menor duda. Ucrania va a recuperar Crimea y el Donbass y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Gnidlog (29 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> 3- Quedarse con el Donbas y Crimea. Una humillación difícil de digerir para el regimen, y que ha medio plazo debido a ese sentimiento acabará provocando una nueva guerra. Eso suponiendo que el regimen sea capaz de sobrevivir al descontento de sus élites.



Pues es lo que hay, no tienen otra al ritmo que van no tendrán nada que retirar, es mi opinión pero algún general le a dicho a Putin que iban directamente al desastre absoluto


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

Coño, hemos mandado otro Airbus 400 a Rzeszow (no irá dentro Pedro Sanchez, seguro)


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Les van a dar pal pelo y por culo. No me cabe la menor duda. Ucrania va a recuperar Crimea y el Donbass y lo que haga falta.



No lo creo y además no es deseable, a menos que estés dispuesto a asumir que tras la reconquista, toca expulsión o genocidio.


----------



## Trovador (29 Mar 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay, no tienen otra al ritmo que van no tendrán nada que retirar, es mi opinión pero algún general le a dicho a Putin *que iban directamente al desastre absoluto*



Ya se lo dijo alguno incluso antes de invadir Ucrania.

Si lees el artículo, el coronel ruso lo clava...acierta en todo.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Coño, hemos mandado otro Airbus 400 a Rzeszow (no irá dentro Pedro Sanchez, seguro)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004411



Vuelo de zaragoza, mas ALCOTAN-100?


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No lo creo y además no es deseable, a menos que estés dispuesto a asumir que tras la reconquista, toca expulsión o genocidio.



No me molan las expulsiones ni los genocidios. No me gusta ver morir ni sufrir a nadie.


----------



## ELVR (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No todo son malas noticias para Rusia. Cierra Decathlon allí:



Y también la Heineken y la Carlsberg:









Heineken and Carlsberg are leaving Russia


European brewers Heineken and Carlsberg said Monday they will exit the Russian market following reviews of their operations triggered by the invasion of Ukraine.




www.cnn.com





si es buena o mala noticia lo dejo a los gustos cerveceros de cada uno.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No me molan las expulsiones ni los genocidios. No me gusta ver morir ni sufrir a nadie.



Pues eso, Crimea y el Donbass mejor dejarlos a Rusia


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Pues eso, Crimea y el Donbass mejor dejarlos a Rusia



habria que ver lo que dicen los habitantes de esas regiones en 5 - 10 años, semicolonia propiedad de un dictadorzuelo o directamente mamoneados por Moscu, empobrecidos, parias en el mundo occidental

Mientras tanto el resto de ucrania recibiendo pasta de la UE a tope, reconstruyendo, creciendo, libertad de movimiento, inversion, libertad de prensa

Yo creo que bien llevado en relativamente poco tiempo y dependiendo de como quede el kremlin, esos votan reunificacion de motu propio


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Pues eso, Crimea y el Donbass mejor dejarlos a Rusia



¿Por qué? Son territorios legítimos de Ucrania. Abrir ese melón es peligroso para otros separatismos Europeos y además dejas escapar al oso ruso vivo. 

Lo de la expulsión y genocidio, no lo veo. A la larga esas zonas creceran más y mejor bajo la orbita europea que bajo el yugo ruso. Y al final, lo que todo hijo de vecino quiere es vivir bien. Tener trabajo, seguridad, tiempo libre... Tan importante es reconquistar, como "vender" que reconquistando esa gente va a vivir mejor que antes.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> habria que ver lo que dicen los habitantes de esas regiones en 5 - 10 años, semicolonia propiedad de un dictadorzuelo o directamente mamoneados por Moscu, empobrecidos, parias en el mundo occidental
> 
> Mientras tanto el resto de ucrania recibiendo pasta de la UE a tope, reconstruyendo, creciendo, libertad de movimiento, inversion, libertad de prensa
> 
> Yo creo que bien llevado en relativamente poco tiempo y dependiendo de como quede el kremlin, esos votan reunificacion de motu propio



Zelensky es aun peor que Baldomero, y Ucrania un cagadero más terrible que Rusia y Bielorrusia, no os engañéis con eso en este hilo


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No lo creo y además no es deseable, a menos que estés dispuesto a asumir que tras la reconquista, toca expulsión o genocidio.




Se dejará a quien quiera que se vaya pero Crimea y Donbass son regiones que pertenecen legalmente a Ucrania. Y el que se quede, a cotizar a la hacienda ucraniana.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Bombardeos quirúrgicos desde un SU-34, el cazabombardero más capaz del mundo según Pedro Baños:




Extrañas capturas en este conflicto...




Veo que este vehículo no está contabilizado aún en la lista de Oryx:


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Zelensky es aun peor que Baldomero, y Ucrania un cagadero más terrible que Rusia y Bielorrusia, no os engañéis con eso en este hilo



Ya, pero ni Zelenski va a estar para siempre y Ucrania puede mejorar si se lo proponen. Por cierto, para ser un baldomero, lleva 30 dias meandose en la cara del superjugador de ajedrez 3D del Putin, ese que iba 30 movimientos por delante

Cagadero tambien eran otros paises del este y desde que entraron en la UE no los reconoce ni su madre

Y comparando con la que le esta cayendo a rusia y lo que les viene encima, cualquier otro sitio es mejor, y si ese sitio es la UE ya te digo


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya, pero ni Zelenski va a estar para siempre y Ucrania puede mejorar si se lo proponen. Por cierto, para ser un baldomero, lleva 30 dias meandose en la cara del superjugador de ajedred 3D del Putin, ese que iba 30 movimientos por delante
> 
> Cagadero tambien eran otros paises del este y desde que entraron en la UE no los reconoce ni su madre
> 
> Y comparando con la que le esta cayendo a rusia y lo que les viene encima, cualquier otro sitio es mejor, y si ese sitio es la UE ya te digo



If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> ¿Donde están el ministro de defensa y el jefe de la FSB? ¿Les duele la barriguita o algo? Antes de la operaçao muito especial estaban como robles.



Estos ya aparecieron:


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

*Que FUERRRRTE



 *


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *Que FUERRRRTE
> 
> 
> 
> *



Esque no es normal quitar tropas de Abjacia y Armenia si no es porque está el tema difícil.


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

Meter al 75% de sus tropas y no lograr avanzar ES PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *Que FUERRRRTE
> 
> 
> 
> *



Esto tb demuestra otra cosa.. los datos que se barajaban del 2 ejercito del mundo, eran fake, ni de cerca tenian el volumen de cifras en soldados, ya no entro ni siquiera en preparacion y motivacion. Y en el volumen de vehiculos y carros, se ha demostrado en esta guerra que podrian tener inoperativos un buen numero de ellos por bajo mantenimiento (de hecho es algo que los analistas militares se hiceron eco del bajo mantenimiento de camiones y otros tipos de vehiculos)

La flota naval desaparecida, no hemos visto ningun tipo de desembarco anfibio y se le vera.

Y la avicion muy flojita, ni siquiera han tenido superioridad aerea


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Meter al 75% de sus tropas y no lograr avanzar ES PARTE DEL PLAN



La flores y rosquillas de Kiev no les han gustado. Hasta que no mejoren en calidad no aceptan más invitaciones.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

Russian criminals continue to kidnap leaders of Ukrainian communities

Today, the head of Berislav Alexander Shapovalov and the head of Golaya Pristan Alexander Babich were abducted, " said Vitali Klitschko, who is the chairman of the Association of Ukrainian cities.

During the war, since February 24, the invaders have abducted 11 city heads and 8 other municipal officials.

The abduction of village, town and City heads puts all residents of the community at risk. After all, all critical management, life support, and making important decisions, on which the fate of the community's residents depends, is assigned to its head.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

How to resist the invaders — the National Resistance Center has developed clear instructions for countering the enemy:

how to defend yourself in the city,
how to act when mobile communication and the Internet have disappeared,
how to report the movement of enemy equipment or destroy it unnoticed and safely,
як How to start and steal a Russian tank.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> How to resist the invaders — the National Resistance Center has developed clear instructions for countering the enemy:
> 
> how to defend yourself in the city,
> how to act when mobile communication and the Internet have disappeared,
> ...



Usar el PitBoy es un detallazo


----------



## FernandoIII (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Pues eso, Crimea y el Donbass mejor dejarlos a Rusia



La HORDA ya tiene el país más inmenso del planeta. Si los turcoasiáticos de esas regiones quieren ser parte de la HORDA y el KHANATO del BOTOX que se vayan a LA HORDA que es sumamente enorme


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Países Bajos, Bélgica, República Checa expulsan a diplomáticos rusos por espionaje. 17 diplomáticos han sido expulsados de los Países Bajos, 21 de Bélgica y 1 de la República Checa. “Estamos reduciendo la presencia de la inteligencia rusa en la UE”, escribió el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores checo.


----------



## Soler (29 Mar 2022)

Se me antoja complicado lo de sur. Ayer perdieron toda la provincia de Nikolaev y hoy están habiendo combates en provincia de Jerson. Mejor que no intenten morder más de lo que pueden porque aún acabarán perdiendo Jerson. Para llegar a Odesa necesitan pasar por Nikolaev y llevan 3 semanas que no pueden.

Por más ridículo que suene tienen que asegurar Donbass. Esta guerra está siendo un baño de realidad para ellos. Su objetivo tiene que ser asegurar Crimea, estatus autonómico para Donbass y como mucho neutralidad de Ucrania. El resto es soñar despierto.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

A ver si sois capaces de ver todo. El T34 intacto, el T72 destrozado:


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Países Bajos, Bélgica, República Checa expulsan a diplomáticos rusos por espionaje. 17 diplomáticos han sido expulsados de los Países Bajos, 21 de Bélgica y 1 de la República Checa. “Estamos reduciendo la presencia de la inteligencia rusa en la UE”, escribió el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores checo.



Aquí los tenemos de contertulios de RAC1, La Ser y La Sexta. Todas silos de propaganda rusa.


----------



## wysiwyg (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>




Que ejercito mas paco de verdad. Otra prueba de que los soldados rusos son vistos como carne simplemente.


----------



## Poncio (29 Mar 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Que ejercito mas paco de verdad. Otra prueba de que los soldados rusos son vistos como carne simplemente.



Que mal pensados hombre, eso será una novatada a los pelones o un escarmiento a los escaquis.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si sois capaces de ver todo. El T34 intacto, el T72 destrozado:



Ha dicho Oryx que va a incluir el T34 en la lista de bajas


----------



## wysiwyg (29 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Que mal pensados hombre, eso será una novatada a los pelones o un escarmiento a los escaquis.



O eso o son actores. No parece Ucrania, parece Canada. Es un video fabricado por la OTAN para desprestigiar al glorioso ejercito ruso

Niño rata mode = off


----------



## Bercipotecado (29 Mar 2022)

Madre mía! La operación era tan especial que su ultima propuesta si quitamos lo de unirse a la OTAN que a fin de cuentas dejando via libre para que se una a la UE, es casi como estar a la OTAN, lógicamente no es estarlo, pero se queda muy cerca. Y mas si se acaba generando un germen de Eurocuerpo realmente operativo para intervenir en ayuda de los miembros de la UE. Es mejor incluso que la situación anterior, donde entrar en la UE era para Urania un sueño en si y en la OTAN casi un imposible.

Tendremos que leer la letra pequeña para estar seguros. 

Desde mi punto de vista, si la situación de la guerra es tal como para que Rusia se baje así los pantalones partiendo de las exigencias de la primera reunion. Yo achucharía un poco mas en los frentes. Quien sabe lo que podrían lograr.

La verdad, en estos momentos leyendo la información que me llega, me parece realmente increíble que Rusia aceptase esas propuestas, mucho menos que fuese ella las que las propusiese. 

Tiene que ir verdaderamente mal todo para que en menos de 1 mes, estemos así.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si sois capaces de ver todo. El T34 intacto, el T72 destrozado:



El T-34 no está intacto


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Son territorios legítimos de Ucrania. Abrir ese melón es peligroso para otros separatismos Europeos y además dejas escapar al oso ruso vivo.
> 
> Lo de la expulsión y genocidio, no lo veo. A la larga esas zonas creceran más y mejor bajo la orbita europea que bajo el yugo ruso. Y al final, lo que todo hijo de vecino quiere es vivir bien. Tener trabajo, seguridad, tiempo libre... Tan importante es reconquistar, como "vender" que reconquistando esa gente va a vivir mejor que antes.



Cuento de la lechera + profecías que no tienen por que cumplirse. Suelen no cumplirse.



Casino dijo:


> Se dejará a quien quiera que se vaya pero Crimea y Donbass son regiones que pertenecen legalmente a Ucrania. Y el que se quede, a cotizar a la hacienda ucraniana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces asumes que hay que expulsar, eres realista



FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA ya tiene el país más inmenso del planeta. Si los turcoasiáticos de esas regiones quieren ser parte de la HORDA y el KHANATO del BOTOX que se vayan a LA HORDA que es sumamente enorme



Tú también asumes que habrá que expulsar



moncton dijo:


> Ya, pero ni Zelenski va a estar para siempre y Ucrania puede mejorar si se lo proponen. Por cierto, para ser un baldomero, lleva 30 dias meandose en la cara del superjugador de ajedrez 3D del Putin, ese que iba 30 movimientos por delante



Que autista eres, Vladimir es Baldomero, en este caso, el del Kremlin




moncton dijo:


> Cagadero tambien eran otros paises del este y desde que entraron en la UE no los reconoce ni su madre.



Ni de coña era el nivel de Ucrania, pero ni de coña.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Mar 2022)

Faltan un par de misiles hacia una ciudad importante rusa y que sus habitantes sientan el calor de los hermanos ucranianos, a ver si espabilan y empiezan a pedirle cuentas a quien les mal-gobierna.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Alguien que piensa, ya iba siendo hora


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Madre mía! La operación era tan especial que su ultima propuesta si quitamos lo de unirse a la OTAN que a fin de cuentas dejando via libre para que se una a la UE, es casi como estar a la OTAN, lógicamente no es estarlo, pero se queda muy cerca. Y mas si se acaba generando un germen de Eurocuerpo realmente operativo para intervenir en ayuda de los miembros de la UE. Es mejor incluso que la situación anterior, donde entrar en la UE era para Urania un sueño en si y en la OTAN casi un imposible.
> 
> Tendremos que leer la letra pequeña para estar seguros.
> 
> ...




Y Ucrania no las ha aceptado. Dentro de seis semanas los rusos van a decirle a Ucrania que se quede Crimea y Donbass pero que les dejen decir a los ciudadanos rusos que son ellos los que han ganado la operación especial.

A ver cuando vuelen el puentecito que une la península con la Rusia caucásica como rebajan las "exigencias".




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

el problema de todo esto es que si Rusia recula, Europa y USA levantaran las sanciones, tampoco le interesan que Rusia caiga del todo, hay varios paises europeos expuestos a su deuda y de hecho creo haber leido que las sanciones serian hasta que Rusia volviera al status quo anterior

Por otro lado me preocupa que USA o la UE esten tb "aconsejando" a los ucranianos


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el problema de todo esto es que si Rusia recula, Europa y USA levantaran las sanciones, tampoco le interesan que Rusia caiga del todo, hay varios paises europeos expuestos a su deuda y de hecho creo haber leido que las sanciones serian hasta que Rusia volviera al status quo anterior
> 
> Por otro lado me preocupa que USA o la UE esten tb "aconsejando" a los ucranianos



Por ahi lei que la exposicion de los bancos occidentales en rusia era 9000 millones de dolares, que para lo que estamos manejando es una minucia

Precisamente fue el Putin el que redujo la deuda, para prepararse en caso de conflicto

Lo importante es que alemania deje de comprarles gas y no le vendan tecnologia, el resto va solo[/QUOTE]


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el problema de todo esto es que si Rusia recula, Europa y USA levantaran las sanciones, tampoco le interesan que Rusia caiga del todo, hay varios paises europeos expuestos a su deuda y de hecho creo haber leido que las sanciones serian hasta que Rusia volviera al status quo anterior
> 
> Por otro lado me preocupa que USA o la UE esten tb "aconsejando" a los ucranianos




Entiendo que el status quo anterior incluye la restitución de Crimea, que no ha sido reconocida como rusa por occidente.
Eso aumentaría considerablemente las probabilidades de que termine ocurriendo.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Puedo confirmar que Alpha 1, un equipo de soldados multinacionales de operaciones especiales de la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania, incluidos voluntarios estadounidenses, participó en la liberación de Irpin.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos agradecen al público británico por permitirles luchar contra los rusos con el uso de equipos británicos superiores que hacen estallar fácilmente los tanques rusos.


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

No solo hay que recuperar Crimea y Dombas , hay que robar terreno a Rusia para que el matón se trague toda su chuleria y prepotencia

Video de regalo con mi comentario:


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Chuguev (barrio) región de Kharkiv: una historia misteriosa, los cadáveres de soldados rusos fueron encontrados sin rastros de heridas y muerte violenta. ¿Se congelaron o comieron algo mal?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

la politica standar sobre diplomaticos rusos es que tendrian que ser expulsados de cualquier pais OTAN
es como si mordor tubiera una oficina para ellos en minas tirith en los bajos fondos, para entendernos.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Países Bajos, Bélgica, República Checa expulsan a diplomáticos rusos por espionaje. 17 diplomáticos han sido expulsados de los Países Bajos, 21 de Bélgica y 1 de la República Checa. “Estamos reduciendo la presencia de la inteligencia rusa en la UE”, escribió el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores checo.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

Las impactantes fotos de una ciudad recuperada por Ucrania luego de semanas de ocupación rusa


Trostyanets ha visto lo peor de la guerra y quedó destruida, pero tiene una esperanza: que las tropas de Putin no regresen




www.infobae.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

no hay que robarles, el imperio pederasta debe DESCOLONIZARSE, es decir crear republicas gobernadas por los pueblos oriundos. La rusia que surja de la descolonizacion, una vez liberada de sus ambiciones imperiales y de sus demonios de posesion y dominio, sera una rusia mucho mejor a la que podra permitirsele salir de su telon de acero.



Indignado dijo:


> No solo hay que recuperar Crimea y Dombas , hay que robar terreno a Rusia para que el matón se trague toda su chuleria y prepotencia
> 
> Video de regalo con mi comentario:


----------



## Averroes (29 Mar 2022)

Me alegra enormemente ver que el super plan de la horda ha fracasado. Pero no nos chupemos las pollas todavía....no sería descartable un nuevo intento de maskirova por parte de los rusos. Un ganar tiempo, reagruparse y centrarse en atacar para copar el Dombass y ganar más espacio en el Sur.

De forma que la retirada (real) de Kiev, Chernigiv y Sumy tuviese 2 propósitos: 1) Generar una falsa confianza en los ucranianos e intentar dividir las posiciones de los países OTAN, 2) concentrar fuerzas principalmente en Jarkov y al sur de Krivo Rig para atacar hacia sur y norte respectivamente. Incluso hacia Odessa desde Kherson.

He visto informes de nuevas concentraciones de tropas en la frontera y resulta sospechoso que sigan con operaciones militares en el Sur y no hayan comentado nada de parar en Jarkov.

No sería la primera vez que estos trileros mienten....


----------



## Poncio (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El T-34 no está intacto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004524



No sufras hombre, que en el malvado occidente los venden.









T34/85 Russian Main Battle Tank POA Rare chance to buy a piece of history


T34/85 Russian Main Battle Tank POA Rare chance to buy a piece of history. Driven into position 25 years ago and left. A New, no miles example straight from Polish Army rebuild. All complete inside, a proper sleeper.




tanks-alot.co.uk









__





Mortar - T 34 85


T 34 85 military and army vehicles and spare parts for sale Price on demand




mortarinvestments.eu


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No solo hay que recuperar Crimea y Dombas , hay que robar terreno a Rusia para que el matón se trague toda su chuleria y prepotencia
> 
> Video de regalo con mi comentario:




En el minuto 4:15 se puede ver que son soldados del batallón Azov




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## gargamelix (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el problema de todo esto es que si Rusia recula, Europa y USA levantaran las sanciones, tampoco le interesan que Rusia caiga del todo, hay varios paises europeos expuestos a su deuda y de hecho creo haber leido que las sanciones serian hasta que Rusia volviera al status quo anterior
> 
> Por otro lado me preocupa que USA o la UE esten tb "aconsejando" a los ucranianos



Con Putin ahí es muy difícil que los subnormales que tenemos de políticos puedan justificar una vuelta a la situación anterior de compadreo con los corruptos rusos. Estoy seguro que muchos de ellos estarían encantados, pero creo que no es posible hasta que cambie el gobierno ruso.


----------



## Bercipotecado (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y Ucrania no las ha aceptado. Dentro de seis semanas los rusos van a decirle a Ucrania que se quede Crimea y Donbass pero que les dejen decir a los ciudadanos rusos que son ellos los que han ganado la operación especial.
> 
> *A ver cuando vuelen el puentecito que une la península con la Rusia caucásica como rebajan las "exigencias".*
> 
> ...




Me dices eso ayer y te hubiese dicho, eso es una flipada y una columpiada.

Pero despues de lo de hoy? Estoy en negación y pienso que improbable pero no imposible.

Me parece increíble que un ejercito con las capacidades que vendían al exterior este colapsando de tal manera que obligue directamente a tal bajada de pantalones.

Es que lo mas sorprendente es que lo que muchos creíamos que iba a pasar con Ucrania y el ejercito ucraniano, resulta que esta pasando con el ruso.

Realmente me alegro por Ucrania, las vidas sacrificadas no han sido en vano.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Vuelo de zaragoza, mas ALCOTAN-100?



Pues casualidades de la vida, se va el A400 y sale un Chinook a repartir


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

A la velocidad que se mueve el mundo hoy en dia, ir mas despacio implica perder el tren y quedarse parados es el fin

Las sanciones no solo afectan en lo economico, es sacar a rusia de organismos de investigación, es que los mas preparados se marchen y queden los inutiles y los ladrones, es que tengan que elegir entre construir una fabrica de fertilizante o reparar el portaviones

Es pedirle a la poblacion que se sacrifique despues de haber catado la miel y todo para que los mandamases puedan comprar otro castillo en francia y otro yate de 200 metros. A ver si tragan


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues casualidades de la vida, se va el A400 y sale un Chinook a repartir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004561



Habra que decirles a los ucranianos que saquen la banqueta a la puerta


----------



## machinaexdeus (29 Mar 2022)

martes 29 marzo 2022 

El alcalde de Chernihiv pide a Zelenskiy que no cambie a los pilotos rusos capturados por prisioneros de guerra ucranianos 

Vladyslav Atroshenko hace la demanda tras la emisión de la entrevista con Alexander Krasnoyartsev, derribado hace tres semanas 

El alcalde de la ciudad de Chernihiv, donde han muerto más de 400 civiles a causa de las bombas rusas, ha hecho un llamamiento a Volodymyr Zelenskiy para que los pilotos rusos capturados sean encarcelados en lugar de ser canjeados por prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. 

Vladyslav Atroshenko hizo su emotiva petición en respuesta a la emisión de una entrevista con Alexander Krasnoyartsev, mayor de la fuerza aérea rusa, que fue derribado hace tres semanas durante un bombardeo sobre la ciudad del norte de Ucrania. 

Krasnoyartsev, cuyo navegante, Konstantin Krivolapa, murió cuando el avión fue derribado, declaró a los interrogadores ucranianos en una entrevista de una hora publicada en las redes sociales que no sabía que estaba bombardeando zonas residenciales de la ciudad. 

Atroshenko dijo en su llamamiento televisado que el piloto mentía y que los ciudadanos de Chernihiv se opondrían a cualquier tipo de clemencia hacia los implicados en el bombardeo de su ciudad. 

Dijo: "Me dirijo al presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy desde todos los canales de televisión posibles: Volodymyr Oleksandrovych, hablo en nombre de todos los habitantes de Chernihiv. 

"Por favor, no se apresuren a intercambiar a los pilotos militares, esas escorias. Mienten cuando dicen que les dan coordenadas y que no ven lo que están bombardeando. 

"Estaban destruyendo a la población civil, estaban destruyendo a los residentes de Chernihiv a plena luz del día, a baja altura. Por lo tanto, no es necesario apresurarse [a intercambiar] esta escoria, estos bastardos. No es necesario apresurarse". 

Chernihiv se encuentra sin agua, gas ni electricidad tras los bombardeos sostenidos de la artillería y los aviones rusos. Entre una serie de ataques contra objetivos civiles, hace dos semanas murieron 10 personas mientras hacían cola para comprar pan. 

Desde principios de mes, Moscú y Kiev han organizado varios intercambios de prisioneros. 

Atroshenko, en referencia a un vídeo en el que se ve a Krasnoyartsev hablando por teléfono con su mujer y su madre, dijo: "Comprendo que la situación puede requerirlo [ese intercambio], pero debemos negociar. Hay un [piloto] Krasnoyartsev capturado, he oído la entrevista que dio. Le digo honestamente en nombre de todos los residentes de Chernihiv que murieron: está mintiendo. 

"Qué pedazo de mierda. Está mintiendo, sabía exactamente dónde estaba lanzando 500 kg de bombas. Que se quede aquí en una prisión ucraniana... Llama a sus hijos por teléfono y les pregunta cómo están. ¿Te imaginas? A sus hijos en Moscú o donde sea que esté llamando. ¿Por qué no pregunta cómo están los habitantes de Chernihiv?". 

Krasnoyartsev, que también participó en misiones de bombardeo en Siria, aterrizó en el tejado de una casa particular tras saltar en paracaídas desde su avión derribado el 5 de marzo. Una vez en tierra, se escondió en un granero, pero fue descubierto por un agricultor desarmado al que disparó repetidamente con su pistola, y lo mató. 

Le dijo a su interrogador: "Un hombre corrió detrás de mí, intentó perseguirme. No lo sé, quizás con una horquilla o algo más. Utilicé las armas. Esas acciones, que tienes que devolver los disparos, correr y esconderte son automáticas. Ese tipo de condiciones. Más tarde, me lo reproché repetidamente: usé armas". 

En las imágenes de los interrogatorios compartidas en las redes sociales, Krasnoyartsev es interrogado por soldados y, en una de ellas, por Volodymyr Zolkin, periodista y bloguero que ha realizado varias entrevistas para su difusión con prisioneros rusos. 

Durante la llamada con su familia, Krasnoyartsev preguntó por la salud de su hijo, que tenía varicela, y cuestionó repetidamente a su madre sobre si estaba en una lista oficial de prisioneros de guerra. 

Los interrogadores ucranianos le preguntaron el nombre de su escuela y detalles sobre su infancia. Cuando Krasnoyartsev preguntó por qué le preguntaban, los interrogadores respondieron que Moscú afirmaba que era un actor ucraniano que interpretaba el papel de un piloto derribado. 










Chernihiv mayor urges Zelenskiy not to swap captured Russian pilots for Ukrainian PoWs


Vladyslav Atroshenko makes demand after broadcast of interview with Alexander Krasnoyartsev, shot down three weeks ago




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues casualidades de la vida, se va el A400 y sale un Chinook a repartir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004561



en este vuelo creo que iba una ambulancia blindada y mas c90 y aparte medicinas


----------



## XicoRaro (29 Mar 2022)

Gracias a todos los que hacéis este hilo. El hilo "oficial" es un hervidero de PutiLamers.

Volviendo al tema, y resumen del día: Los Rusos buscan la Paz porque les han dado por el orto. Que alegría y felicidad.


----------



## Evangelion (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el problema de todo esto es que si Rusia recula, Europa y USA levantaran las sanciones, tampoco le interesan que Rusia caiga del todo, hay varios paises europeos expuestos a su deuda y de hecho creo haber leido que las sanciones serian hasta que Rusia volviera al status quo anterior
> 
> Por otro lado me preocupa que USA o la UE esten tb "aconsejando" a los ucranianos



Minimo pagar los destrozos de la guerra tendra que hacerlo en forma de indemnizaciones


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Debe ser alguna táctica de guerra sovietica que desconocemos por que no es la primera vez


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Hay que reflotar el hilo en el que dicen que Rusia esta teniendo perdidas y que algo les pasa. Eso es una mina de oro. Ahi predicen que Rusia se desintegrara y que Kiev resistira años...



y que Kiev resistira años...
y que Kiev resistira años...
y que Kiev resistira años...
y que Kiev resistira años...


----------



## Soler (29 Mar 2022)

Territorio de Jarkov a Chuguev ha sido purgado de los ocupantes.





A diferencia de lo que muchos prorusos dicen batallón Azov sigue operativo en Mariupol. Hoy se han cargado a tres tanques y un BMP 1 enemigo.

Y algunos trofeos:









Son follacabras kadirovitas.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en este vuelo creo que iba una ambulancia blindada y mas c90 y aparte medicinas



La putada es que te puedes fiar muy poco de vuelo que está haciendo el Chinook (tanto como de esa velocidad imposible  )


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Minimo pagar los destrozos de la guerra tendra que hacerlo en forma de indemnizaciones



Eso seria como reconocer que Rusia ha perdido, no creo que lo acepten. Imagino que se hara un plan Marshall, similar al que se hizo en la antigua Yugoslavia


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...



El Mickey Mouse. El de los peones, el de las 7 semanas, el de los 2000 Javelins. Un figura. Ya no se pasa por aqui con ese nick, una pena.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La putada es que te puedes fiar muy poco de vuelo que está haciendo el Chinook (tanto como de esa velocidad imposible  )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004612



Es sorprendente la logistica y organizacion que han tenido en este mes los paises que han ayudado y lo "facil" y "rapido" que ha llegado el material a primera linea. Hasta las unidades mas pequeñas y situadas en lo mas inhospito del territorio van con sus "chuches"

Los rusos tienen que estar flipando con toda esa logistica


----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)

Unas fotos que hice por Rusia, cuando creíamos que podíamos vivir en paz y tranquilidad con ellos. Ahí, en medio había un SU-15, desafiante. Y los tanques y tanquetas mal soldados. Por toda Rusia encuentras esculturas/aviones y homenajes a Gagarin y al Sputnik y la época dorada. Era la forma de la URSS de decir a la pobre babushka vendiendo leche al borde de la carretera que todos sus esfuerzos merecieron la pena y que había que estar orgulloso. Era un contraste brutal entre las casas de madera destartaladas, la pobreza general y esa tecnología que en algún momento deslumbró. 

No se... a mi me gusta mucho Rusia. Menuda cagada.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Joder el @bigmaller ha entrao histérico hoy





Venga. Para ti.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

17:30 A column of KAMAZ trucks and fuel trucks of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation with identification marks "V" was moving along the M-5 highway towards Minsk

It can be noticed that many trucks have broken windshields, as well as some branches on the cars.

That's right, get the fuck out!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

La HORDA es PRE-FILOSOFICA, lo que diga es basura, lo que importa son las posibilidades de las que dispone.
Occidente se basa en la lógica aristotélica, verdad o mentira, y en el derecho y el valor de la palabra. El khanato se base en el posibilismo, en la percepción de la bestia de su entorno; percepcion de debilidad o de fuerza. Es una unidad politica pre-filosofica, es una pura inclusion de mundos decimononicos, de la asiria decimononica en nuestra era. Es el Baal ancestral.

En base a estos principios debe estudiarse lo que pasara con la horda en ucrania.



Averroes dijo:


> Me alegra enormemente ver que el super plan de la horda ha fracasado. Pero no nos chupemos las pollas todavía....no sería descartable un nuevo intento de maskirova por parte de los rusos. Un ganar tiempo, reagruparse y centrarse en atacar para copar el Dombass y ganar más espacio en el Sur.
> 
> De forma que la retirada (real) de Kiev, Chernigiv y Sumy tuviese 2 propósitos: 1) Generar una falsa confianza en los ucranianos e intentar dividir las posiciones de los países OTAN, 2) concentrar fuerzas principalmente en Jarkov y al sur de Krivo Rig para atacar hacia sur y norte respectivamente. Incluso hacia Odessa desde Kherson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

"There is what Russia says, and there is what Russia does. We are focused on the latter," US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken said.

Blinkin added that he does not yet see signs of successful progress of negotiations between Ukraine and the Russian Federation.

In addition, the Secretary of State believes that Russia is again trying to distract attention with a statement about the reduction of hostilities around Kiev.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Países Bajos, Bélgica, República Checa expulsan a diplomáticos rusos por espionaje. 17 diplomáticos han sido expulsados de los Países Bajos, 21 de Bélgica y 1 de la República Checa. “Estamos reduciendo la presencia de la inteligencia rusa en la UE”, escribió el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores checo.



En España tendrían que echar a los de hundidas pandemias, comunistas como Garzón, filoterroristas como Otegui y sus hamijos y a los del pdcat...esto es a los socios del gobierno sociata. Es posible que me haya quedado corto...


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)

Russia finally rules out using nuclear weapons over Ukraine war


Russia has around 6,000 nuclear warheads and its nuclear doctrine does not require an adversary to use such weapons first.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Recordad que crearemos HILO EXCLUSIVO para descojonarnos de los Globalistas FOLLAOTAN de este foro, cuando Kiev CAIGA a manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Se puede traer CHAMPAN a la fiesta, por supuesto.
> 
> LLORAD, Putas de Biden y Sanchez, LLORAD


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Pobre tiene que tener un cortocircuito hoy mismo


----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno @Giles Amaury es que ya no es que se trate de tarados. Es que nos ha quedado claro que hay una enorme cantidad de trolls pagados por Rusia soltando gilipolleces, acallando hilos interesantes, reventando conversaciones. Es un tema más preocupante que risible. Si fueran tarados como Zhu De pues te ríes y ya está. Pero es algo peor.


----------



## gargamelix (29 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia finally rules out using nuclear weapons over Ukraine war
> 
> 
> Russia has around 6,000 nuclear warheads and its nuclear doctrine does not require an adversary to use such weapons first.
> ...



Parece que van liberando presión al discurso. El mal ya está hecho en cualquier caso, pero mejor así.


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

Lleva dos días seguidos sin escribir sus partes de guerra. Desde el comienzo de la invasión los escribía a diario.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso seria como reconocer que Rusia ha perdido, no creo que lo acepten. Imagino que se hara un plan Marshall, similar al que se hizo en la antigua Yugoslavia




Las indemnizaciones serán la restitución de los territorios ocupados: Crimea y Donbass.
Cuando los orcos consideren que se han desmilitarizado lo suficiente las soltarán como si fuesen un clavo al rojo.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Evangelion (29 Mar 2022)

Si no fuera por que es una guerra salvaje, lo del foro de principal de la guerra sería unas risas.... Que patetismo los follarrusos, ¡Qué patetico¡
Todo es parte del plan y EEUU y la OTAN van perdiendo.


----------



## ELVR (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga. Para ti.



De los creadores de "Operación Marte" fue una simple maniobra de distracción ahora llega... la ofensiva hacía Kiev fue solo una finta.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Es de manual que cuando se empieza por el tema de los incompetentes y se acaba culpando a los traidores, sean reales o inventados, es que la cosa no da más de si.
Para más dudas, consúltese, literalmente, cualquier libro de Historia.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> No solo hay que recuperar Crimea y Dombas , hay que robar terreno a Rusia para que el matón se trague toda su chuleria y prepotencia
> 
> Video de regalo con mi comentario:



impresionante


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Cuento de la lechera + profecías que no tienen por que cumplirse. Suelen no cumplirse.



Me has hecho trampas. Te has quedado sólo con una parte de mi mensaje, y para mi lo más importante es que ese territorio sigue siendo Ucrania. Te pongo otro ejemplo.

Imagina que fueramos un país limitrofe con Rusia, y díscolo en algunas cosas con respecto a sus intereses. Y como somos díscolos empiezan a utilizar a vascos y catalanes para debilitarnos. Nos montan una guerra de bajo perfil, y nos reorganizamos para sofocar esas regiones. Los separatistas de cataluña y PV asesinan a soldados y policías españoles que van allí a poner orden y cuando estamos a punto de sofocar la revuelta Rusia nos invade porque somos nazis (según su punto de vista). Resistimos y conseguimos defendernos exitosamente de la agresión y cuando empezamos a dar la vuelta a la tortilla, los negociadores nos dicen que como esas zonas no quieren ser españolas, es mejor que las cedamos. Que es mejor un mal acuerdo que una buena guerra.

¿Como se sentiría si algunos de los que dieron su vida por defender la patria, fueran familia suya? ¿Morir por nada? ¿Sacrificarse para que luego quien te agrede se salga con parte de la suya? No lo veo. Quizas para estas cosas mi punto de vista sea demasiado visceral. Pero tengo claro que quien la hace, la debe pagar.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

pues parece que @DarkNight me ha puesto en el ignore, no querrá que vaya a pintarle la cara de colorines, voy a hacer lo propio por si un día se le ocurre sacarme

Ah, pues no, es solo que ha borrado su inteligente comentario, muchas gracias @Giles Amaury por conservarlo para nuestros loles
O quizá el OP del hilo donde lo hizo es el que me tiene ignorado.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Chuguev (barrio) región de Kharkiv: una historia misteriosa, los cadáveres de soldados rusos fueron encontrados sin rastros de heridas y muerte violenta. ¿Se congelaron o comieron algo mal?



El ruso moderno tiene querencia a morirse sin si quiera recibir castigo en varas. 

No ha llegado a la tanda de naturales ninguno.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Puedo confirmar que Alpha 1, un equipo de soldados multinacionales de operaciones especiales de la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania, incluidos voluntarios estadounidenses, participó en la liberación de Irpin.



Ahí está metido el sargento James Vasquez.


----------



## Evangelion (29 Mar 2022)

¿Pensando en cubrir la retirada?


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ahí está metido el sargento James Vasquez.




Como él debe haber varias docenas, encima en los vídeos que pone en twitter se nota que el joputa se lo está pasando bien.
Me daría miedito tener que enfrentarme con los ucranianos a los que están enseñando esos tíos. Y soy de los "echaos pa'lante".



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Pensando en cubrir la retirada?




¿Eso podría justificar reventar el puentecito de Crimea, verdad?. Yo lo veo.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno @Giles Amaury es que ya no es que se trate de tarados. Es que nos ha quedado claro que hay una enorme cantidad de trolls pagados por Rusia soltando gilipolleces, acallando hilos interesantes, reventando conversaciones. Es un tema más preocupante que risible. Si fueran tarados como Zhu De pues te ríes y ya está. Pero es algo peor.



Comandados por la ayuda inestimable de @calopez poniendo chinchetas.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Ya empezamos con la Dolchstoblegende...


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *Que FUERRRRTE
> 
> 
> 
> *



y para que quieren los ucranianos rusia? para meterla de una vez en la ue y la otan?


----------



## duncan (29 Mar 2022)

Sobre los "magnificos" (Pedro Baños dixit) aviones de ka fuerza,aérea rusa:









La Fuerza Aérea Rusa está perdiendo sus mejores aviones en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Se suponía que el Sukhoi Su-34 iba a cambiar la fuerza aérea rusa. Este cazabombardero supersónico bimotor y biplaza -una variante muy evolucionada del caza de superioridad aérea Su-27- prometía inaugurar una nueva era de bombardeos de alta tecnología y precisión.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Fiallo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de lanzamiento de Stugna-P, disparan y se mueven/reposicionan:




El misil saliendo:


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Empiezan los pioletazos y los señalamientos, otra tradición ancestral del khanato junto al saqueo y la quema de aldeas.


----------



## ELVR (29 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Pensando en cubrir la retirada?



De Jersón al istmo de Perekop hay sólo 130 kms. por carretera (lo sé porque lo miré el otro día  )

No hablo de llegar fácilmente a cortar el acceso a la península de Crimea si no más bien que puede llegar a estar dicho acceso al alcance de la artillería.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lleva dos días seguidos sin escribir sus partes de guerra. Desde el comienzo de la invasión los escribía a diario.



Al final no solo se ha atascado la ofensiva a Kiev, tambien los partes de guerra.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya, pero ni Zelenski va a estar para siempre y Ucrania puede mejorar si se lo proponen. Por cierto, para ser un baldomero, lleva 30 dias meandose en la cara del superjugador de ajedrez 3D del Putin, ese que iba 30 movimientos por delante
> 
> Cagadero tambien eran otros paises del este y desde que entraron en la UE no los reconoce ni su madre
> 
> Y comparando con la que le esta cayendo a rusia y lo que les viene encima, cualquier otro sitio es mejor, y si ese sitio es la UE ya te digo



Ojito, que Ucrania tiene una industria Aeroespacial brutal.


----------



## Fiallo (29 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Territorio de Jarkov a Chuguev ha sido purgado de los ocupantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puro humo son la kadyrovitas a diferencia de los dudayevistas que están peleando del lado ucraniano.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



no ganan porque no quieren

todo ok


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia finally rules out using nuclear weapons over Ukraine war
> 
> 
> Russia has around 6,000 nuclear warheads and its nuclear doctrine does not require an adversary to use such weapons first.
> ...



también dijo que no iba a invadir nada... 

no sé, lo mismo habría que ir tomando pastillitas de yodo porsiaca


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Vídeo de lanzamiento de Stugna-P, disparan y se mueven/reposicionan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no ganan porque no quieren
> 
> todo ok



No ganan porque no quieren y porque los ucranianos son subnormales y no se rinden.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La HORDA es PRE-FILOSOFICA, lo que diga es basura, lo que importa son las posibilidades de las que dispone.
> Occidente se basa en la lógica aristotélica, verdad o mentira, y en el derecho y el valor de la palabra. El khanato se base en el posibilismo, en la percepción de la bestia de su entorno; percepcion de debilidad o de fuerza. Es una unidad politica pre-filosofica, es una pura inclusion de mundos decimononicos, de la asiria decimononica en nuestra era. Es el Baal ancestral.
> 
> En base a estos principios debe estudiarse lo que pasara con la horda en ucrania.



Esta es la clave, me recuerda al famoso saladino y los musulmanes. Lo que digan no importa. Buscan la posibilidad, la debilidad del contrario....


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Teoría nueva. Los mandos no quieren vencer.
Para mi que este es politico, o presidente de comunidad, tiene más salidas....


----------



## uberales (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004642



Este tío tiene problemas mentales para decir semejantes barbaridades.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

‼ Azov continues to destroy enemies

Fighters of the Azov Regiment today destroyed 3 tanks and 1infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) of the enemy. One of the tanks was destroyed by Molotov cocktails.

The struggle continues. Mariupol is Ukraine!


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

Bélgica, Países Bajos e Irlanda expulsan a diplomáticos rusos | DW | 29.03.2022


Los gobiernos alegan que dicha expulsión es una medida de seguridad nacional. Bruselas pone el acento en que se trata de espionaje bajo cobertura diplomática. Entretanto, Rusia dice que responderá.




www.dw.com


----------



## txusky_g (29 Mar 2022)

¿Os imagináis a los usanos con 40.000 bajas en un mes? (dato OTAN)


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...
> y que Kiev resistira años...



Ya te digo. Hablaban de que estaba resistiendo un asedio que no ha empezado ni empezara....
Todavia esperando a que Rusia se desintegre...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ahí está metido el sargento James Vasquez.



Hace dias le avisaron que pusiera menos videos o que al menos no lo hiciera en tiempo real para no delatar su posición. Yo creo que al colega se le subió un poco a la cabeza al ver como compartían sus videos


----------



## gargamelix (29 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> también dijo que no iba a invadir nada...
> 
> no sé, lo mismo habría que ir tomando pastillitas de yodo porsiaca



Dentro de poco los proputin dirán que nunca nos amenazó con tirarnos unas nukes si no le dejábamos ocupar Ucrania en paz.

Una de las cosas más impresionantes de los proputin que he visto estas semanas es que justificaban esta doctrina nuclear de Rusia en la ofensiva ucraniana, cuando les estaban amenazando directamente a ellos con tirarles una bomba atómica!!! es decir, podría llegar a entender un proputin que dijera: "Estoy de acuerdo con todas las cosas que hace Putin menos con lo de tirarme una nuke en la cabeza"... pero no!!! les parecía bien!!!

De lo más absurdo que voy a ver en mucho tiempo. El ser humano es un caso.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Voluntaria Georgiana


----------



## Spieluhr (29 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya empezamos con la Dolchstoblegende...






"Joer, zhukov... tú antes molabas, tío"


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

RIA Novosti, agencia de noticias de Rusia, se hace eco de la incómoda situación en la que se encuentran muchos foreros de Burbuja.info


@quilómetro cero @keylargof @Amraslazar @Casino @Lma0Zedong @Yo qué sé @asakopako @El Ariki Mau @eL PERRO @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @Giles Amaury @Pinovski @Kenshiro @Scout.308 @alas97 @MCC @Meerkat @Medaigualtodo @Hrodrich @Desadaptado Dimensional @txusky_g @keylargof @Javier Castañeda Belmonte...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis a los usanos con 40.000 bajas en un mes? (dato OTAN)



yo creo que los rusos tienen muchisimas mas bajas de las que pensamos, solo hacen salir videos de cadaveres abandonados en campos, zanjas, etc


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El Mickey Mouse. El de los peones, el de las 7 semanas, el de los 2000 Javelins. Un figura. Ya no se pasa por aqui con ese nick, una pena.



Hola cariño


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Mar 2022)

Que dice el camarada ZURULLOV??


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

cubrir retirada o fijar una frontera, sirve para ambas cosas. El mensaje claro es que la ofensiva está agotada y que la horda pasa a la defensa-retirada



Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Pensando en cubrir la retirada?


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Me estaba preguntando ahora dada la lección de los ucranianos, hombres con cojones, de pelo en pecho luchando por su soberania y libertad, de forma fiera y valerosa, y teniendo una juventud como la española, amariconada, progre y sumisa ¿ que futuro nos espera? 
Hay que poner un servicio militar ya, que todo pibe sepa disparar un cetme e instrucción militar.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

Ya se pone en duda cualquier aspecto de la Gran Rusia


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Conocido pro ruso hispano admite la debacle en el ejército ruso y ya hablan de reconstrucción e incluso de replantearse el modelo


----------



## lowfour (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Voluntaria Georgiana



Ufff a esa no la hace falta disparar ninguna bala para matarte...


----------



## allan smithee (29 Mar 2022)

Rusos ruseando en Belgorod


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod



Creo q fue esa ciudad que Ucrania llegó a bombardear hace unos dias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

decadencia total



allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Que dice el camarada ZURULLOV??



Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:




Así ha de ser

Hágase

Cúmplase


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod



*¡Vivan las fallas!*


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ufff a esa no la hace falta disparar ninguna bala para matarte...



esa usa picahielos, fijo

(chiste que los jovenzuelos no van a pillar)


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod



Pues parece un pepinazo Ucraniano

Algunas fuentes en Belgorod informaron haber escuchado lo que sonaba como un misil antes de la explosión, y algunas fuentes ucranianas afirman que el depósito fue alcanzado por un misil balístico OTR-21 Tochka-U disparado por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...



hombre, como carta a los reyes magos nostamal

alguien debería decirle que tales reyes no existen, por mucho que diga dugin que la realidad es lo que crees


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Mar 2022)

Putin es un mariconazo, un blando de mierda, el Kremlin necesita fichar al forero Zhukov.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

Mantenerse en toda esa franja sur de ocupacion va a costar muchísimas perdidas al khanato. Lo peor de todo para rusia es que pueden asaltar crimea mismamente con una operacion de voladura del puente kerch de inicio



ELVR dijo:


> De Jersón al istmo de Perekop hay sólo 130 kms. por carretera (lo sé porque lo miré el otro día  )
> 
> No hablo de llegar fácilmente a cortar el acceso a la península de Crimea si no más bien que puede llegar a estar dicho acceso al alcance de la artillería.


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Os traigo otro gran guru español fuente de inspiración de las putinas ; esa camisa blanca parece una camisa de fuerza


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...



Que asco me da ese tío. Un auténtico tarado, menos mal que no tiene poder.


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Putin es un mariconazo, un blando de mierda, el Kremlin necesita fichar al forero Zhukov.



S uactitud es exactamente igual que la del Hitler de los últimos días: moviendo tropas inexistentes, hablando de armas secretas que cambiarán el rumbo, y por último, todos son unos traidores y cobardes, así que lo mejor es sacrificarlos y desaparecer todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

En mi opinion, el pcch tendria que pegarle un toque de atencion al kremlin en como la incluyen en su propaganda dando una imagen que puede ser de hecho negativa de china El kremlin está proyectando una imagen de alta amenaza de china, de que palanganea detras de un imperio pederasta que se ve ya como una clarisima amenaza a la estabilidad mundial, y hacerle esa guarrada al pcch, de poner en su boca filias que no ha declarado, me parece una falta de respeto muy grande. Todo esa propaganda y escenografia es politica del kremlin, no es mera opinion del palanganero que enlazas.



Indignado dijo:


> Os traigo otro gran guru español fuente de inspiración de las putinas ; esa camisa blanca parece una camisa de fuerza


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Conocido pro ruso hispano admite la debacle en el ejército ruso y ya hablan de reconstrucción e incluso de replantearse el modelo



Cuando un tipo pone hoz y martillo en el twitters ya sabes que no es muy listo. Pero si además va defendiendo a Putin, que es lo más parecido a un zar que hay, es que la subnormalidad es más profunda que las Marianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Mar 2022)

Un ciberataque ha destruido datos de Rosaviatsia, Agencia Federal de Transporte Aéreo. Se eliminaron de los servidores 65 TB de archivos, datos de registro de aeronaves y correo. *No hay respaldo:* el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia no ha asignado fondos para ello.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Mar 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004756
> 
> 
> Joer, zhukov... tú antes molabas, tío.




Ese Mariscal en jefe de la tropaprorruspakoñolademierda solo destila racismo propaganda anti Ucraniana estimulando / justificando que se comentan crímenes contra la humanidad en lo militar es basura, siempre ha sido basura y creo que esta relacionado con la movida de dinero a terroristas proxenetas, corruptos, matones, criminales del Dombass en el floro pedía donaciones.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Que asco me da ese tío. Un auténtico tarado, menos mal que no tiene poder.



¿poder? Este es el típico que ve a tres chavales de 15 años por la calle y cambia de acera por si le hacen algo.
Luego, en internet, se monta sus películas dejando a Putin como un blando.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me has hecho trampas. Te has quedado sólo con una parte de mi mensaje, y para mi lo más importante es que ese territorio sigue siendo Ucrania. Te pongo otro ejemplo.
> 
> Imagina que fueramos un país limitrofe con Rusia, y díscolo en algunas cosas con respecto a sus intereses. Y como somos díscolos empiezan a utilizar a vascos y catalanes para debilitarnos. Nos montan una guerra de bajo perfil, y nos reorganizamos para sofocar esas regiones. Los separatistas de cataluña y PV asesinan a soldados y policías españoles que van allí a poner orden y cuando estamos a punto de sofocar la revuelta Rusia nos invade porque somos nazis (según su punto de vista). Resistimos y conseguimos defendernos exitosamente de la agresión y cuando empezamos a dar la vuelta a la tortilla, los negociadores nos dicen que como esas zonas no quieren ser españolas, es mejor que las cedamos. Que es mejor un mal acuerdo que una buena guerra.
> 
> ¿Como se sentiría si algunos de los que dieron su vida por defender la patria, fueran familia suya? ¿Morir por nada? ¿Sacrificarse para que luego quien te agrede se salga con parte de la suya? No lo veo. Quizas para estas cosas mi punto de vista sea demasiado visceral. Pero tengo claro que quien la hace, la debe pagar.



Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Que asco me da ese tío. Un auténtico tarado, *menos mal que no tiene poder*.



A Zurullov le das poder y volveriamos a ver esto :


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.



Toca atacar a la horda por la retaguardia, que se independicen Chechenia, tartaristán, Calmuquia y Basjortostán. Eso para empezar...


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> S uactitud es exactamente igual que la del Hitler de los últimos días: moviendo tropas inexistentes, hablando de armas secretas que cambiarán el rumbo, y por último, todos son unos traidores y cobardes, así que lo mejor es sacrificarlos y desaparecer todos.



Hombree falta el general Steiner, todo un veterano de la guerra de carros y sus divisiones de armatas invisibles o sea divisiones "stealth".. esto no hay quien lo entienda, se guardan lo mejor.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Toca atacar a la horda por la retaguardia, que se independicen Chechenia, tartaristán, Calmuquia y Basjortostán. Eso para empezar...



Si los kremlinitas tuviesen nucleares hoy seria el momento de Georgia por ejemplo, no 2008


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Vídeo de lanzamiento de Stugna-P, disparan y se mueven/reposicionan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el hit and run de la guerrilla de toda la vida pero empleando material de última generación y realizado por soldados profesionales

Mi asco por los orcos empieza a convertirse en ascopena.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Indignado (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.



Te recuerdo este "mapita" de colores :


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os traigo otro gran guru español fuente de inspiración de las putinas ; esa camisa blanca parece una camisa de fuerza



Yo no soporto a estos tarados. Son muertos de hambre que quieren dar explicaciones a todo en términos de economía y geopolítica. Gente con el cerebro lleno de mierda marxista. En el foro tenemos mucho sobre en los hilos putinianos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...



Transcarpatia a Hungría, un país de la UE anexionándose un territorio extranjero de forma unilateral, un territorio que encima según el último censo de 2001 tenía un 12% de población húngara, que ya hoy será menos.

Un forero al que un día se consideró serio y respetable llegando a esos niveles de humillación para defender a la Horda, realmente el putinismo subnormaliza y mucho.


----------



## Poncio (29 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod



Entre eso y lo del barco no va a quedar una ventana sana en toda Ucrania, y sin disparar un obús, que fieras.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Que asco me da ese tío. Un auténtico tarado, menos mal que no tiene poder.



Gente como el Zurullov se cree que la vida es un videojuego y están jugando al Total War. Se mete en el papel.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Los usanos no se fian del repliegue ruso:


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por eso mandaron a Kiev una columna de 60 kilómetros.
> A ver si cierran el cotolengo que ya se escapan los más retrasados.



Una cosa es invadirla y otra cosa es intentar asediarla o adquirir una posición para futuras negociaciones.

Además, habláis como si no hubiera posibilidad de cambiar de estrategia según convenga. Rusia es el que ha tenido la iniciativa en todo momento, es normal cambiar de rumbo. Hasta vosotros lo podéis entender.

Por más que intentéis ridiculizar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, no cuela. Mientras, Ukrania renunciando a la entrada a la OTAN (muchos follaotan dabais por hecho su entrada) y empezando a aceptar un papel de neutralidad futura. Lo que hacen las invasiones del horda.....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

PD. el barro sigue haciendo de las suyas:


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Transcarpatia a Hungría, un país de la UE anexionándose un territorio extranjero de forma unilateral, un territorio que encima según el último censo de 2001 tenía un 12% de población húngara, que ya hoy será menos.
> 
> Un forero al que un día se consideró serio y respetable llegando a esos niveles de humillación para defender a la Horda, realmente el putinismo subnormaliza y mucho.



como dicen mas arriba , antes zhukov molaba, pero se ha convertido en un fanboy de putin y de sus putinadas, que pena.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Hay tengo que darte la razón .... como las potencias occidentales no lo impidan, pronto Ucrania va a quedar desmilitarizada y desmunicionada de tanto tiro al paso con los rusos como pato.



Si no lo está ya, la cantidad de munición, tropa, depósitos y material que Rusia les ha destruido es espectacular. Zelensky ha pasado en una semana de negarse a negociar, a ceder y negociar como un corderito hoy. Parece que está entrando en razón, y mira por su pueblo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Mar 2022)

Un esquema de las fuerzas rusas y mandos en la contienda, os va a gustar. Los ucros son más desconocidos.





__





Order of battle for the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Se ven algunos finados † en este tema que debo actualizar.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Rusos ruseando en Belgorod




Los Bayraktar pueden alcanzar Belgorod fácilmente. Un almacén de explosivos no necesita mucho para que todo salte por los aires por "simpatía".
A saber qué ha pasado pero ahí se han ido "volando" unos cuantos rublos en material.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...




Tomar Odesa. Este no se ha enterado de que están evacuando Jersón y volando los puentes sobre el Dnieper para que los ucranianos no los puedan alcanzar antes de reunirse con los demás orcos.
Valiente ejperto de palo.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## XicoRaro (29 Mar 2022)

Nuestros amados Ukros aplastan una unidad de la Horda en retirada y se encuentran que llevan enormes cantidades de Alfombras robadas.

Nuevo mote para los TurcoMonguers: Robalfombras

Dentro Vidrio mp4: https://files.fm/u/hds759u69


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Dijeron que había una 'operación especial' en Ucrania
> Entiendo que cobras por poner estas cosas o hueles a mierda y no lo sabes, no se puede ser tan retrasado para creerte lo que escribes sin hacerse popo en las calzas.



Si me dijeras porque no estás de acuerdo, quizá te lo podría explicar para que lo entendieses.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por más que intentéis ridiculizar a Rusia



Rusia no me necesita. Ellos lo hacen muy bien.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.




Toca libertad.
La libertad es poder elegir. 
Cuando vuelva a estar bajo administración ucraniana que elijan quedarse o que elijan marcharse a su querida Putinia.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## XicoRaro (29 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> esa usa picahielos, fijo
> 
> (chiste que los jovenzuelos no van a pillar)




A mi me activa mi instinto básico. 
Me dejaba cazar...


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Una cosa es invadirla y otra cosa es intentar asediarla o adquirir una posición para futuras negociaciones.
> 
> Además, habláis como si no hubiera posibilidad de cambiar de estrategia según convenga. Rusia es el que ha tenido la iniciativa en todo momento, es normal cambiar de rumbo. Hasta vosotros lo podéis entender.
> 
> Por más que intentéis ridiculizar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, no cuela. Mientras, Ukrania renunciando a la entrada a la OTAN (muchos follaotan dabais por hecho su entrada) y empezando a aceptar un papel de neutralidad futura. Lo que hacen las invasiones del horda.....



Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN con o sin guerra, no puede por tener conflictos territoriales abiertos, lo que garantizaba que no entraba era Crimea...osea que Putin ha perdido el 20 % de su ejercito y ha hecho un ridiculo espantoso..total pa na.


----------



## Trovador (29 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> yo creo que los rusos tienen muchisimas mas bajas de las que pensamos, solo hacen salir videos de cadaveres abandonados en campos, zanjas, etc



Según los orcos, estas son sus bajas. Último dato dado por ellos:

*“Durante la operación militar especial, 1.351 militares murieron y 3.825 resultaron heridos”*

Una relación de *2,8*

Bajas yankis en Afganistán:

*"2.455 muertos y 20722 heridos"*

Una relación de *8,4*

Aceptar por buenos ese número de bajas rusas, números más parecidos a los de la 2ª Guerra Mundial donde la evacuación y atención no estaban al nivel de hoy en día., no deja en buen lugar al Ejército Ruso...y eso que la frontera está al lado y sus hospitales no están sufriendo ningún ataque y daño.

Como no creo que ejército ruso actual esté al nivel de los alemanes en 1945 en cuanto atención y recursos para sus heridos se puede decir que sí, que esos números son falsos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusia no me necesita. Ellos lo hacen muy bien.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004851



Te reirás, pero ese coche aguanta más que cualquier mierda moderna.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te reirás, pero ese coche aguanta más que cualquier mierda moderna.



Jajajaja, me río, sí. Pero no de tu desgracia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)

ni cotizaba que hiban a tener sobremortalidad de heridos
1º porque pensaban que hiba a ser jijijaja hasta leopolis y no hacia falta puerca tirita
2º por la calcolitica red logistica.
3º doctrina masa amorfa

ahora las cifras y todo lo que dice el kremlin es filfa, blablabla tactico, iros haciendo a la idea de yuri gagarin es un fraude mas.



Trovador dijo:


> Según los orcos, estas son sus bajas. Último dato dado por ellos:
> 
> *“Durante la operación militar especial, 1.351 militares murieron y 3.825 resultaron heridos”*
> 
> ...


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN con o sin guerra, no puede por tener conflictos territoriales abiertos, lo que garantizaba que no entraba era Crimea...osea que Putin ha perdido el 20 % de su ejercito y ha hecho un ridiculo espantoso..total pa na.



Más ha perdido ucrania perdiendo el 90% de su army, infraestructura de todo tipo, refugees, las ciudades del este del país destruidas, y quedándose sin el donbass y lo que quiera anexionarse Rusia.

Además, Rusia consigue alejar la influencia de USA de ucrania.

Esta guerra sirve sobre todo de disuasión para Rusia. Occidente ahora tiene más claro que si se acerca mucho a Rusia, habrá respuesta militar. Esto es lo fundamental para entender.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Toca libertad.
> La libertad es poder elegir.
> *Cuando vuelva a estar bajo administración ucraniana* que elijan quedarse o que elijan marcharse a su querida Putinia.
> 
> ...


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Por el momento no se han metido en el conflicto, algo de respeto tendrán a los rusos, no solo USA, sino el conjunto de occidente.


----------



## XicoRaro (29 Mar 2022)

PutiMonger detected. 

Espero verlo en retirada por las carreteras de Kiev.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Toca libertad.
> La libertad es poder elegir.
> Cuando vuelva a estar bajo administración ucraniana que elijan quedarse o que elijan marcharse a su querida Putinia.
> 
> ...



Bajo la adminsitracion ucraniana los niños tenñian que estudiar en ucraniano, para ser funci hablar ucraniano ¿Te suena? Sí ¿verdad?

Pues igual a veces es mejor no estar tocandole el bigote a un trigre por si acaso no vaya a ser que te pegue un buen zarpazo y luego vas y hablas de derechos a decidir en el hospital


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Con el respeto nuclear le vale a rusia.

Aunque es mentira lo que apuntas, los rusos siguen destrozando a día de hoy al ejército ucraniano+ayuda occidental usando el 20% de toda su capacidad militar.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...



Que alguien le recuerde por donde se entra al Mar Negro y quienes son los porteros.


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Ya te digo. Hablaban de que estaba resistiendo un asedio que no ha empezado ni empezara....
> Todavia esperando a que Rusia se desintegre...



Ah bueno bueno que lo de que Kiev resistiendo era una fantasía lo era porque nunca hubo intención de tomar Kiev (lo de la columna de blindados que paso días atascada y los paracas muertos como chinches eran una táctica genial para fijar tropas, táctica que además tú predijiste hace semanas, por supuesto)                  

Los PALANGANEROS DE PUTIN sois la risión absoluta, seguid seguid.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Exacto, el idoma de Crimea y Donbas es el ruso por eso son rusas


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os traigo otro gran guru español fuente de inspiración de las putinas ; esa camisa blanca parece una camisa de fuerza



La camisita blanca, como aquellos del "Parlem".
A juego con lo fantasmal de sus propuestas.


----------



## moncton (29 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Gente como el Zurullov se cree que la vida es un videojuego y están jugando al Total War. Se mete en el papel.



Ese es el problema, creerse que un conflicto armado puede simularse como en un ordenador, con un algoritmo por muy complejo que sea

La guerra en si es un sistema caotico, muy sensible a las condiciones iniciales y de entorno, una cosa es que un general diga que hay que mover un batallon pero si la moral de los soldados es baja, tienen hambre, se quedan sin gasofa o encuentran resistencia el resultado es imposible de predecir

Y el doritov ha caido en la trampa del que se cree experto sobre el mapa "hay que rodear esto, conquistar aquello, destruir lo otro, inutilizar el resto y ya esta"

Pues no, no esta, con el ejercito ruso cada plan de guerra es una carambola


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Exacto, el idoma de Crimea y Donbas es el ruso por eso son rusas



El idioma de Nigeria es el inglés y no es Inglaterra.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Pero son de verdad soberanos gracias a eso.
USA claro que es superior a Rusia, es la nación que más gasta en armamento del mundo. Para no serlo.
Con Hezpaña por ejemplo la puedes invadir y chantajearla como quieras, cosa que a Rusia o a Pakistán no.
Conclusión, tenemos menos soberanía que Pakistán o Korea del Norte.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah bueno bueno que lo de que Kiev resistiendo era una fantasía lo era porque nunca hubo intención de tomar Kiev (lo de la columna de blindados que paso días atascada y los paracas muertos como chinches eran una táctica genial para fijar tropas, táctica que además tú predijiste hace semanas, por supuesto)
> 
> Los PALANGANEROS DE PUTIN sois la risión absoluta, seguid seguid.



Lo que importa es si se invade o no Kiev, no la intención de hacerlo. No se ha hecho, por tanto es una fantasía vuestra sí. 

Seguiremos esperando el colapso económico ruso y tal.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Bajo la adminsitracion ucraniana los niños tenñian que estudiar en ucraniano, para ser funci hablar ucraniano ¿Te suena? Sí ¿verdad?



Lo normal en cualquier país.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

BCE mediante. Sin el euro y la compra de deuda hoy estaríamos peor que argentina.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Circule, para lo que aportas...


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> BCE mediante. Sin el euro y la compra de deuda hoy estaríamos peor que argentina.



¿Sabes porqué se llama BCE?


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah bueno bueno que lo de que Kiev resistiendo era una fantasía lo era porque nunca hubo intención de tomar Kiev (lo de la columna de blindados que paso días atascada y los paracas muertos como chinches eran una táctica genial para fijar tropas, táctica que además tú predijiste hace semanas, por supuesto)
> 
> Los PALANGANEROS DE PUTIN sois la risión absoluta, seguid seguid.



Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.

Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..


----------



## homega (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.



Esta puta rata es el nazi amiguito de la escoria @Zhukov 

HIJO DE PUTA VAS A IR A LA PUTA CÁRCEL CACHO MIERDA


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Sabes porqué se llama BCE?



Porque lo controla el centro de europa (francia y alemania). 

Sórprendame agente de tráfico.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que en Bucha, pasado Irpin, los rusos están saqueando unos bloques de apartamentos y llevándose todo lo que pueden.
Les han pillado por dron y además lo ha denunciado el dueño.



Esto es un excelente indicativo (ya que es marca de la casa, como sabemos de otros conflictos) de que las fuerzas rusas se largan de la zona, y con cierta prisa.
Si los ucranianos aprietan pasado el canal al oeste de Irpin en cuestión de un par de días podrían haber levantado el cerco y expulsado a los invasores de todo el oeste de Kiev, lo que certificaría el fracaso del ejército putinista en su objetivo primario y conocido de tomar y ocupar la capital del país para derrocar su Gobierno.



McNulty dijo:


> Porque lo controla el centro de europa (francia y alemania).
> 
> Sórprendame agente de tráfico.



No, lo siento, hoy no me apetece torear troles.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El idioma de Nigeria es el inglés y no es Inglaterra.



En México s ehabla el español y no es España

Y revisa tus infos: El Yoruba, el Igbo y el Hausa son los principales idiomas de Nigeria, además del *inglés*, que se utiliza para fomentar la unidad en un país con numerosos grupos étnicos.


----------



## ELVR (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.
> 
> Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..



Un montón de paracaidistas rusos (unidades tradicionalmente de élite) están sirviendo de abono para los girasoles. Curiosa forma de fijar tropas enemigas.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Exacto, el idoma de Crimea y Donbas es el ruso por eso son rusas





Covaleda dijo:


> El idioma de Nigeria es el inglés y no es Inglaterra.





KUTRONIO dijo:


> En México s ehabla el español y no es España



Pues acabas de contradecirte tú mismo.
Mira, de verdad, hoy no me apetece desviarme con tonterías así que abrevia. Di lo que debas decir, lo que te toque o lo que sea y ya.


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Mar 2022)

Tambien es verdad que debido a las nukes se gastan más dinero en mantenerlas que en tener debidamente mantenidos los camiones y tanques. También se puede achacar a la corrupción rusa, sin oligarcas acaparando el dinero y un ejército sin corrupción les iría mejor en la guerra.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Un montón de paracaidistas rusos (unidades tradicionalmente de élite) están sirviendo de abono para los girasoles. Curiosa forma de fijar tropas enemigas.



Ya lo dije en su dia. Ese es el trabajo de los paracaidistas en cualquier ejercito. Llevarse hostias y morir para enlazar con fuerzas de tierra, nada nuevo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Pues acabas de contradecirte tú mismo.*
> Mira, de verdad, hoy no me apetece desviarme con tonterías así que abrevia. Di lo que debas decir, lo que te toque o lo que sea y ya.



Ja ja ja ¡Pero qu echoradas dices! Vuelve a la escuela que no aprendistes bien las técnicas de propagganda y agitación


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Mapa a 29 de marzo.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Tambien es verdad que debido a las nukes se gastan más dinero en mantenerlas que en tener debidamente mantenidos los camiones y tanques. También se puede achacar a la corrupción rusa, sin oligarcas acaparando el dinero y un ejército sin corrupción les iría mejor en la guerra.



La verdad es que después de lo visto, da hasta miedo pensar en qué estado puede estar toda la ferretería nuclear.
Acojona más un posible accidente al manipularlas que pueda joder a una gran extensión de terreno y gran número de gente que el hecho de que puedan lanzar alguna (hipótesis altamente improbable, en mi opinión).


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Más ha perdido ucrania perdiendo el 90% de su army, infraestructura de todo tipo, refugees, las ciudades del este del país destruidas, y quedándose sin el donbass y lo que quiera anexionarse Rusia.
> 
> Además, Rusia consigue alejar la influencia de USA de ucrania.
> 
> Esta guerra sirve sobre todo de disuasión para Rusia. Occidente ahora tiene más claro que si se acerca mucho a Rusia, habrá respuesta militar. Esto es lo fundamental para entender.



90% no, 99% de su army destruida, y con los rusos marchando a Varsovia ya   y por supuesto Ucrania alejándose de EEUU, yo creo que tras la guerra se alinean con Rusia en un par de meses.

Cada vez más convencido de que Mcflurry es un animador del foro contratado por el calvo, tal nivel de estulticia y pensamiento mágico no es normal. Me suena que antes ponía mensajes pro-ucrania en hilos pro-rusos pero me da pereza rebuscar.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (29 Mar 2022)

Los americanos dicen que la retirada de los rusos no es cierta, lo acabo de leer en El Confidencial, si alguien puede que haga un copia-pega.









El Pentágono advierte de que el repliegue ruso de las cercanías de Kiev "no es real"


Rusia anunció este martes su decisión de reducir "de manera cardinal" la actividad militar en torno a la capital ucraniana y la asediada ciudad septentrional de Chernígov




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Ja ja ja ¡Pero qu echoradas dices! Vuelve a la escuela que no aprendistes bien las técnicas de propagganda y agitación



Ea, ya lo has dicho. Era fácil, ¿eh?
Hasta luego.


----------



## Chaini (29 Mar 2022)

В Маріуполі, після невдалого штурму порожнього згорілого будинку, важкі поранення отримав наближений до кадирова польовий командир та організатор вбивства Бориса Нємцова руслан геремєєв. Вочевидь, цей сивобородий горець під час штурму послизнувся на пляшці, яку перед тим залишили руські солдати та прийняв на себе всю вогневу міць порожніх вікон маріупольської багатоповерхівки та прикрив своїх менш досвідчених тіктоквоїнів, врятувавши їм життя і здоров’я. Сподіваємось, що геремєєв помре від отриманих поранень і український будинок відновить справедливість та помститься за Нємцова, чого не змогли зробити всі російські патріоти та силовики.

En Mariupol, después de un asalto fallido a una casa vacía quemada, Ruslan Geremeyev, comandante de campo y organizador del asesinato de Boris Nemtsov, resultó gravemente herido.
Aparentemente, este montañero de barba gris se resbaló con una botella dejada por los soldados rusos durante el asalto y salto por los aires toda la potencia de fuego de las ventanas vacías del rascacielos Mariupol y cubrió a sus tiktokeros menos experimentados, salvándoles la vida y la salud.
Esperamos que Jeremiah muera a causa de sus heridas y que la casa ucraniana restaure la justicia y se vengue de Nemtsov, lo que no todos los patriotas y fuerzas de seguridad rusas han podido hacer.


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

IN THE DONETSK AND LUHANSK DIRECTIONS UKRAINIAN DEFENDERS CONTINUE TO DEFEND OUR LAND

Thanks to the skillful actions and skill of the military personnel of the Joint Forces Group, 4 enemy attacks were successfully repelled during the current day. Our soldiers inflicted losses on the Russian invaders.

In particular, the Ukrainian defenders destroyed 7 tanks, 7 armored vehicles and 2 vehicles, as well as one enemy MT-12 anti-tank gun.

Ukrainian servicemen continue to courageously and heroically deter the invasion of the aggressor!

Together to victory!


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Mar 2022)

Gulfstream G550, país de origen desconocido.
Ha despegado de Moscú y se dirige a Lituania, parece que a Vilnius (edito: pasa de largo de Vilnius):

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24

No sé significa algo.
Por lo que veo mayormente en Wiipedia tiene un uso privado, pero también es utilizado por los ejercitos de varios países:

Gulfstream G550 - Wikipedia


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que importa es si se invade o no Kiev, no la intención de hacerlo. No se ha hecho, por tanto es una fantasía vuestra sí.
> 
> Seguiremos esperando el colapso económico ruso y tal.



Entonces lo importante al final de la guerra cuando Rusia ponga el culo no será si se tuvo la intención de ocupar Ucrania sino si lo hizo (no, porque los ucros se están follando a pelito a los rusos) y por lo tanto todo será una fantasía nuestra y Putin habrá ganado otra vez? 
Vaya puto genio el cerdito del Kremlin!


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> BCE mediante. Sin el euro y la compra de deuda hoy estaríamos peor que argentina.



Igual era esa la mejor solución para aprender y que no volvamos a repetir los mismos errores


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> 90% no, 99% de su army destruida, y con los rusos marchando a Varsovia ya   y por supuesto Ucrania alejándose de EEUU, yo creo que tras la guerra se alinean con Rusia en un par de meses.
> 
> Cada vez más convencido de que Mcflurry es un animador del foro contratado por el calvo, tal nivel de estulticia y pensamiento mágico no es normal. Me suena que antes ponía mensajes pro-ucrania en hilos pro-rusos pero me da pereza rebuscar.



Porque crees que Farlopensky está negociando con el invasor? Porque no le debe de quedar ni pistolas de la policía para defenderse. 

Ni colapso ruso a nivel interno.
Efecto boomerang de las sanciones a uropa.
Precios de la energía al alza, economía rusa gana.
4M de refugees o más que se tendrá que comer uropa.
Donbass, crimea reconocidas por la propia ucrania.
+ territorios que se quiera anexionar rusia.

De momento, y si no cambia nada, Rusia saldrá de la guerra bastante reforzada. Ya sé que os jode en lo más profundo, pero ir aceptándolo poco a poco, que luego la caída del guindo será menos fuerte.


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.
> 
> Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..



No hubo asedio porque se follaron a los rusos a pelito y por detrás


----------



## Dylan Leary (29 Mar 2022)

*El PIB ruso caería más de un 40% en 2022 si Alemania veta su energía*

"*Un veto alemán a la energía rusa perjudicaría obviamente a Alemania, pero perjudicaría mucho más a Rusia*, dificultando la capacidad de Putin para hacer la guerra. Nuestra previsión actual es que el PIB ruso caiga un -30% a finales de 2022. Un embargo desde Berlín supondría una caída aún mayor, posiblemente superior al -40%", señalaba este fin de semana en un hilo explicativo de Twitter Robin Brooks, economista jefe del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales (IIF).

"Hay una sencilla razón por la que un embargo sería tan eficaz.* En casos como el de Rusia, en el que el tipo de cambio cae un 20% o más, las importaciones caen bruscamente, mientras que las exportaciones sostienen la economía*. Así que las exportaciones netas son el motor del crecimiento. Un embargo afectaría al único motor de crecimiento que tiene Rusia", razona Brooks.

El economista trae a colación una frase del difunto senador de EEUU John McCain: "*Rusia es una gasolinera disfrazada de país*". "La economía rusa depende enteramente de las exportaciones de energía (azul) y materias primas (púrpura). Sin ellas, no hay importaciones (rojo), ni bienes de consumo, nada. Rusia es un _one-trick-pony _(pony de un solo truco)", zanja Brooks remitiéndose al gráfico adjunto.


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Porque crees que Farlopensky está negociando con el invasor? Porque no le debe de quedar ni pistolas de la policía para defenderse.
> 
> Ni colapso ruso a nivel interno.
> Efecto boomerang de las sanciones a uropa.
> ...



Pero qué hace el gran khan rebajándose a negociar con los nazis drogadictos del gobierno ucraniano como el los llama? Que hace replegándose al Donbass? Pasando de negociar en Bielorrusia a negociar en la Turquía que le vende Baryaktar a Ucrania como churros?

Algunos lo llamarían poner el culo


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *El PIB ruso caería más de un 40% en 2022 si Alemania veta su energía*
> 
> "*Un veto alemán a la energía rusa perjudicaría obviamente a Alemania, pero perjudicaría mucho más a Rusia*, dificultando la capacidad de Putin para hacer la guerra. Nuestra previsión actual es que el PIB ruso caiga un -30% a finales de 2022. Un embargo desde Berlín supondría una caída aún mayor, posiblemente superior al -40%", señalaba este fin de semana en un hilo explicativo de Twitter Robin Brooks, economista jefe del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales (IIF).
> 
> ...



Que no coño, que la van a comprar toda loh chinoh y loh indioh


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Entonces lo importante al final de la guerra cuando Rusia ponga el culo no será si se tuvo la intención de ocupar Ucrania sino si lo hizo (no, porque los ucros se están follando a pelito a los rusos) y por lo tanto todo será una fantasía nuestra y Putin habrá ganado otra vez?
> Vaya puto genio el cerdito del Kremlin!



Puedes seguir engañándote como te plazca con lo de los granjeros venciendo a Rusia, cada uno elige a sus héroes, en eso no me meto. La única realidad a día de hoy es que el ejército ukro es una sombra de lo que fue, está cerca de la desaparición y todo gracias a que los rusos los han borrado del mapa.

Además si fuera cierto eso, los ukros estarían planteando muchas mas contraofensivas en el este. Han recuperado cuatro aldeas a las afueras de Kiev, porque los rusos se han pirado, no por nada más.

La única estrategia que tenéis es atrincheraros en Kiev, esperar al que oso ruso se canse de comer, y se vuelva para la estepa.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004922
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que los parto un rayo a los moromierdas.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Igual era esa la mejor solución para aprender y que no volvamos a repetir los mismos errores



Visto lo visto, un BdE en manos de un economijta español, a mí me daría pavor. Prefiero que nos controlen desde uropa la verdad, como los niños pequeños que seguimos siendo.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Movimientos de bombarderos B52 americanos. No sé qué significará.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> No hubo asedio porque se follaron a los rusos a pelito y por detrás



Pa ti la perra gorda ...xd


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues acabas de contradecirte tú mismo.
> Mira, de verdad, hoy no me apetece desviarme con tonterías así que abrevia. Di lo que debas decir, lo que te toque o lo que sea y ya.




¿Pero por qué pierde su tiempo discutiendo con subnormales?.
Siempre van a ganar la discusión, si les derrotas dialécticamente empleando la lógica hacen como con lo de los orcos, dicen que no tenían intención de capturar Kiev y se empecinan en otra gilipollez en la que tampoco tienen razón, y así eternamente. 
Lo mejor es pasar de ellos olímpicamente, ya los citaremos cuando llegue la paz pactada, que no será otra cosa que una derrota política de Putín. Aunque tampoco vayan a aceptarlo nosotros disfrutaremos los loles.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Movimientos de bombarderos B52 americanos. No sé qué significará.



¡Nada!, ese tipo de bombardero es muy lento y solo se puede usar en teatros de operaciones donde la defensa aerea ha sido completamente eliminada cosa que en Rusia y en la zona invadida de Ucrania ni está ni se le espera


----------



## Ungaunga (29 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Un montón de paracaidistas rusos (unidades tradicionalmente de élite) están sirviendo de abono para los girasoles. Curiosa forma de fijar tropas enemigas.



Hay que arar los campos y eso fija los tractores a la tierra Jaque mate de Putin otra vez.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> No hubo asedio porque se follaron a los rusos a pelito y por detrás



Ni más ni menos.
Quisieron hacer un _Market Garden_ y no les salió. Fue hace semanas, algunos lo tenemos fresco en la memoria. La vida del paraca es dura, caes, te embolsas y esperas a enlazar con la columna. Si la columna no llega (fue lo que pasó), adiós muy buenas.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> IN THE DONETSK AND LUHANSK DIRECTIONS UKRAINIAN DEFENDERS CONTINUE TO DEFEND OUR LAND
> 
> Thanks to the skillful actions and skill of the military personnel of the Joint Forces Group, 4 enemy attacks were successfully repelled during the current day. Our soldiers inflicted losses on the Russian invaders.
> 
> ...




Where r u from m8?


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué pierde su tiempo discutiendo con subnormales?.
> Siempre van a ganar la discusión, si les derrotas dialécticamente empleando la lógica hacen como con lo de los orcos, dicen que no tenían intención de capturar Kiev y se empecinan en otra gilipollez en la que tampoco tienen razón, y así eternamente.
> Lo mejor es pasar de ellos olímpicamente, ya los citaremos cuando llegue la paz pactada, que no será otra cosa que una derrota política de Putín. Aunque tampoco vayan a aceptarlo nosotros disfrutaremos los loles.
> 
> ...



No si tiene usted razón es un pobre principiante y me ha hecho gracia su "superioridad moral" con lo de tu mismo te contradices...¡Hay que ser subnormal de verdad!


----------



## FernandoIII (29 Mar 2022)

McNulty sal que calientas        








LA HORDA STATE OF MIND


Era el año 2016 y Juan era un chico normal de 24 años en una ciudad de provincias de España. Juan siempre fue un chico bajito, algo rechoncho, poco ágil, malo en todo lo que intentaba y con pocos amigos. Juan estudió una carrera de letras con pocas salidas, y además con unas notas muy mediocres...




www.burbuja.info




 la civilización ha ganado a la escoria turcomongola y solo te queda LLORAR Y CREERTE TUS PROPIAS MENTIRAS


----------



## Poncio (29 Mar 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Nuestros amados Ukros aplastan una unidad de la Horda en retirada y se encuentran que llevan enormes cantidades de Alfombras robadas.
> 
> Nuevo mote para los TurcoMonguers: Robalfombras
> 
> Dentro Vidrio mp4: https://files.fm/u/hds759u69



Parece que han saqueado el "Kilo Americano" si es que todavía existe.


----------



## Trovador (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Puede que me equivoque pero* siempre he creido* desde que empezo el fregao que Kiev es un señuelo. *Lo cercaran pero no lo asaltaran*. Van a embolsar al ejercito ucraniano el sur y a partir de ahi sera desbandada y la caida del domino...






_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> *Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no*. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.
> 
> Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué pierde su tiempo discutiendo con subnormales?.
> Siempre van a ganar la discusión, si les derrotas dialécticamente empleando la lógica hacen como con lo de los orcos, dicen que no tenían intención de capturar Kiev y se empecinan en otra gilipollez en la que tampoco tienen razón, y así eternamente.
> Lo mejor es pasar de ellos olímpicamente, ya los citaremos cuando llegue la paz pactada, que no será otra cosa que una derrota política de Putín. Aunque tampoco vayan a aceptarlo nosotros disfrutaremos los loles.



Pues vas a tener razón.
Por eso corto cuando empiezan a irse por los Cerros de Úbeda. Hay días en que la tolerancia de uno a las tonterías está más baja que otros.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero qué hace el gran khan rebajándose a negociar con los nazis drogadictos del gobierno ucraniano como el los llama? Que hace replegándose al Donbass? Pasando de negociar en Bielorrusia a negociar en la Turquía que le vende Baryaktar a Ucrania como churros?
> 
> Algunos lo llamarían poner el culo



Pues porque ya ha conseguido el 70% de sus objetivos, desmilitarización de ukrania y matar a unos cuantos nazis. Ahora queda la cuestión de la neutralidad ucraniana, que tardará más su negociación.

Porque el objetivo es limpiar lo que queda del donbass al oeste, para poder ocuparla con garantías. Y lo de replegarse con matices, los yankees ya están diciendo que es una estrategia rusa, no van a replegarse totalmente como es lógico, y menos sin llegar a un acuerdo diplomático.

Si ,la verdad que ahí Rusia creo que lo hace mal, no debería de pisar un país que manda armas a ucrania, pero supongo que el objetivo principal es negociar la rendición de farlopensky, el lugar es lo de menos. Por otra parte, drones turcos que aquí lleváis vendiendo como la panacea tecnológica, y según los rusos se han cargado más de 300.


----------



## McNulty (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué pierde su tiempo discutiendo con subnormales?.
> Siempre van a ganar la discusión, si les derrotas dialécticamente empleando la lógica hacen como con lo de los orcos, dicen que no tenían intención de capturar Kiev y se empecinan en otra gilipollez en la que tampoco tienen razón, y así eternamente.
> Lo mejor es pasar de ellos olímpicamente, ya los citaremos cuando llegue la paz pactada, que no será otra cosa que una derrota política de Putín. Aunque tampoco vayan a aceptarlo nosotros disfrutaremos los loles.
> 
> ...



Desde que dijiste que crimea y donbas volverían a ser ucranianas, no sabes ni donde meterte gañanazo. 
La humillación es espectacular.


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues vas a tener razón.
> Por eso corto cuando empiezan a irse por los Cerros de Úbeda. Hay días en que la tolerancia de uno a las tonterías está más baja que otros.




Yo cuando no me queda paciencia los pongo en el ignore, pero a muchos simplemente ignoro sus comentarios, empiezo a intuir que les jode todavía más, porque pueden leerme y son conscientes de que les hago el mayor desprecio.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Wein (29 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Tambien es verdad que debido a las nukes se gastan más dinero en mantenerlas que en tener debidamente mantenidos los camiones y tanques. También se puede achacar a la corrupción rusa, sin oligarcas acaparando el dinero y un ejército sin corrupción les iría mejor en la guerra.



Mmantener las nukes es un 1% del gasto en defensa, otra cosa es que investiguen en nuevos misiles para presuntamente usar nukes que tambien utilizan armamento convencional como los misiles hipersonicos esos. Pero eso no debería contar como gasto de ·mantenimiento de Nukes,

El arsenal nuclear de EEUU debe estar igual de obsoleto, los Minuteman, sin carga nuclear, los prueban de vez en cuando hacia el Pacifico que allí hay espacio de sobra para darle al mar.


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sigue reoordenando el mapa de Ucrania en su cabeza. Que alguien le ponga en contacto con Mr Nini para que le haga un mapa a colores:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004777
> 
> ...



Yo no descarto lo del Donbass, de Odessa que se olvide totalmente.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo cuando no me queda paciencia los pongo en el ignore, pero a muchos simplemente ignoro sus comentarios, empiezo a intuir que les jode todavía más, porque pueden leerme y son conscientes de que les hago el mayor desprecio.



Yo en principio soy de poco ignorar. Pero si que se me ha ido el dedo al botón con todas esas cuentas que han aparecido de la nada y de repente han empezado a poner chorradas intentando justificar lo que es injustificable.
Va esto como más ligero y todo, la verdad.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Movimientos de bombarderos B52 americanos. No sé qué significará.



Habían estado de maniobras en Noruega


----------



## LurkerIII (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.
> 
> Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..



Eso no es un fijado, o si lo era está mal hecho.

Para el fijado utilizarían, por ejemplo, artillería dando la turra todo el tiempo: pocas unidades, sabiendo que su efectividad es baja, pero impidiendo que las tropas enemigas se muevan.

Sin embargo, Rusia utiliza unidades móviles e intenta un cerco, que casi por definición es la maniobra que más tropas consume respecto al defensor. La prueba más evidente de que no era un fijado es que están huyendo a la carrera. Si el plan fuese un fijado de tropas ucranianas en el norte, con colocar artillería en la frontera y mantener la amenaza sobre Kyiv, listo. Un poco lo que hace Bielorrusia, que con pocas o nulas tropas obliga a los ucranianos a estar allí esperando.

Un fijado más eficiente es el que hicieron, por obligación, los ucranianos en Mariupol, que siendo cuatro gatos han tenido entretenidos a los rusos en números mucho mayores.

Esto no es ni doctrina moderna. Está en el antiguo "hammer and anvil" en el que normalmente la infantería se ocupaba de fijar la línea, mientras que la caballería ligera la rodeaba y atacaba.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Te recuerdo este "mapita" de colores :



Son cosas del siglo pasado, dan igual ya

Genocidio y/o expulsión, no queda otra si Ucrania pretende que Crimea y Donbass sean suyas


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Toca libertad.
> La libertad es poder elegir.
> Cuando vuelva a estar bajo administración ucraniana que elijan quedarse o que elijan marcharse a su querida Putinia.
> 
> ...



O eligen quedarse para dar problemas como en Estonia y volvemos a lo mismo; genocidio y/o expulsión

Menos pajas mentales y más realismo


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no.



Fue sin querer


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Fijaos lo que hacen los ukros con los drones paco, sin medios y mucha creatividad.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Mar 2022)

La prensa rusa está atónita por las conversaciones de Turquía.

Aquí un artículo del Pravda de hoy que hay que analizar con lupa.


QUÉ SE ENTIENDE POR "DESESCALADA EN LAS DIRECCIONES DE KIEV

- *Durante las dos últimas semanas, las tropas rusas han estado cerca de Kiev, realizando actividades de búsqueda y reconocimiento, pero sin avanzar.*

*Resulta que estamos envolviendo en papel diplomático lo que ya es de facto.  ¿Para qué? La cuestión está abierta*.

*Si no vamos a asaltar Kiev, entonces tiene sentido que traslademos la agrupación que está comprometida allí (y son hasta 30 mil personas) al sur de Ucrania para resolver la tarea principal allí*. 

Hasta ahora parto del hecho de que se trata de una reagrupación de fuerzas y al mismo tiempo de un tenis diplomático, en el que ahora Ucrania debe reaccionar: o bien aceptar nuestras condiciones y también reducir su actividad o rechazarlas, y entonces nuestras manos quedan libres.


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *El PIB ruso caería más de un 40% en 2022 si Alemania veta su energía*
> 
> "*Un veto alemán a la energía rusa perjudicaría obviamente a Alemania, pero perjudicaría mucho más a Rusia*, dificultando la capacidad de Putin para hacer la guerra. Nuestra previsión actual es que el PIB ruso caiga un -30% a finales de 2022. Un embargo desde Berlín supondría una caída aún mayor, posiblemente superior al -40%", señalaba este fin de semana en un hilo explicativo de Twitter Robin Brooks, economista jefe del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales (IIF).
> 
> ...



Pero eso es muerte por suicidio, a los alemanes se les va a congelar el culo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero eso es muerte por suicidio, a los alemanes se les va a congelar el culo.



Si les da por poner en marcha otra vez las nucleares y no tener las casas a 25° en enero, que las tienen así, puede que no sea tan suicidio


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero eso es muerte por suicidio, a los alemanes se les va a congelar el culo.



Peor. Es el cierre industrial total. El gas se usa en la industria sobre todo. Luego están las calefacciones y la generación eléctrica, que en parte es cogeneracion con el vapor del calor industrial.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La prensa rusa está atónita por las conversaciones de Turquía.
> 
> Aquí un artículo del Pravda de hoy que hay que analizar con lupa.
> 
> ...



Otro artículo en Pravda sobre las conversaciones.

"
La parte ucraniana no está dispuesta a ceder territorios, pueblos y soberanía. Si la Federación Rusa continúa hablando el idioma de los ultimátums y los "clisés de propaganda", la delegación ucraniana abandonará las negociaciones (en su versión literal, las partes se dispersarán)". ¿Qué es esto sino un ultimátum ucraniano? Pero Kuleba no lo es. hasta esas bagatelas.

“El estatus neutral del país no puede consagrarse en la constitución sin un referéndum, y un referéndum es imposible mientras las tropas rusas estén en el país”, han declarado varios funcionarios y representantes de las fuerzas políticas ucranianas, demostrando una memoria muy corta, ya que el Las autoridades ucranianas celebraron la reorientación de su Constitución y fijaron el rumbo hacia la OTAN en Poroshenko sin ningún referéndum.

El jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, antes del inicio de la próxima ronda de la reunión de las delegaciones , dijo que "no tendrá sentido negociar en Turquía, debemos llevar lo que hemos comenzado hasta el final".

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Итоги переговоров между Россией и Украиной: Шесть главных выводов и один вопрос


----------



## kenny220 (29 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Habían estado de maniobras en Noruega



Otro ahora mismo aterrizaje uk, viniendo desde chipre


----------



## Alpharius (29 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Mmantener las nukes es un 1% del gasto en defensa, otra cosa es que investiguen en nuevos misiles para presuntamente usar nukes que tambien utilizan armamento convencional como los misiles hipersonicos esos. Pero eso no debería contar como gasto de ·mantenimiento de Nukes,
> 
> El arsenal nuclear de EEUU debe estar igual de obsoleto, los Minuteman, sin carga nuclear, los prueban de vez en cuando hacia el Pacifico que allí hay espacio de sobra para darle al mar.



En el caso de EEUU es más de un 1% no, anda por el 5% del presupuesto de los norteamericanos.
Pero no es cuestión de si está obsoleto o no, es cuestión de si les están haciendo mantenimiento.

En este vídeo explica en detalle la dudosa operatividad que tiene que tener el arsenal nuclear ruso, pero resumiendo:

- Los norteamericanos tienen unas 1350 cabezas nucleares, los rusos 1450
- Los norteamericanos se gastan unos 33.000 millones de dólares al año en mantener las suyas.
- El presupuesto de defensa de los norteamericanos es de 778.000 millones, mientras que el de los rusos 61.000 millones
- Las cabezas nucleares no se pueden dejar sin mantenimiento y esperar que luego funcionen, tienen mucha más tendencia a deteriorarse que el armamento convencional y a la mínima que estén mal mantenidas hay muchas probabilidades de que fallen.

Por lo tanto visto lo caras que son de mantener las armas nucleares, el que los rusos tienen el mismo número de cabezas que los norteamericanos pero con un presupuesto 10 veces menor, y el nivel de abandono del equipo y la corrupción existente en el ejército ruso, es de suponer que la gran mayoría de las armas nucleares que tienen los rusos simplemente no funcionen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004922



Qué manía le estoy cogiendo al vendehumos de Kadyrov... qué tipo más pesado y bocachancla


En la Duma debe de haber unos cuantos que están como cencerros


----------



## Casino (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> O eligen quedarse para dar problemas como en Estonia y volvemos a lo mismo; genocidio y/o expulsión
> 
> Menos pajas mentales y más realismo




Se está contestando Vd. solo. 

eligen quedarse para dar problemas como en Estonia.
¿Hay genocidio y/o expulsión en Estonia?


Y le vuelvo a repetir su mismo comentario:

Menos pajas mentales y más realismo: tiene Vd. la realidad en Estonia.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Chaini (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Qué manía le estoy cogiendo al vendehumos de Kadyrov... qué tipo más pesado y bocachancla
> 
> 
> En la Duma debe de haber unos cuantos que están como cencerros



Es una coña sacada del telegram del Batallon Azov.


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Mar 2022)

Sin llegar a bajo 0 van a pasar frio, luego los restaurantes se van a la mierda y la electricidad a tomar por culo de caro, toda la industria a tomar por culo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (29 Mar 2022)

Aqui se puede ver una lista detallada de los vehículos y equipos destruidos y capturados de ambos bandos. Esta lista se actualiza constantemente a medida que hay imágenes adicionales disponibles. 










Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se está contestando Vd. solo.
> 
> eligen quedarse para dar problemas como en Estonia.
> ¿Hay genocidio y/o expulsión en Estonia?
> ...



Intenta seguir la línea argumental y no ir cambiando ni discutir lo que no se dice


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (29 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Qué manía le estoy cogiendo al vendehumos de Kadyrov... qué tipo más pesado y bocachancla



No ha peleado en su puta vida con armas ni sin ellas, pero fanfarronea todo el rato. Se le ve de lejos pero no se da cuenta.


----------



## Fiallo (29 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Considerar el Donbass y Crimea como parte de Ucrania es un rollo legalista de muevepapeles, la realidad es que ahí lo que más hay de lejos son rusos. Toca genocidio y/o expulsión. Toca ser realistas.



Expulsión tipo alemanes de los sudestes luego de la segunda guerra.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

Es de la prensa de Ucrania, habrá que ver cuánto tiene de verdad, pero es interesante. Habla de lo que ha contado un militante independentista del Donbass (DNR) que está luchando en Mariupol a un blogger "no profesional"









«Потрібно 1000 «Кинджалів», щоб взяти «Азовсталь»: бойовик «ДНР» вражений вишколом та оснащенням захисників Маріуполя


Навіть так званий спецназ «ДНР» має купувати бронежилети та розвантаження за свої особисті гроші.




ukrainenews.fakty.ua





*Se necesitan 1.000 Dagas para tomar Azovstal: militante de la DNR impresionado por el entrenamiento y equipamiento de los defensores de Mariupol*

A pesar de los continuos intentos de capturar Mariupol, los defensores ucranianos no se dan por vencidos y oponen una feroz resistencia al enemigo . Recientemente *, el asesor del Ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Anton Gerashchenko* , publicó en su canal de Telegram un video de una entrevista con un militante de DNR que participa en las batallas por Mariupol. Probablemente, esta entrevista fue grabada por un blogger local, no propagandistas profesionales de la televisión, por lo que el material se presenta sin las mentiras típicas de una "caja zombie".

_- Trabajamos (en Mariupol) desde la costa en el bulevar, nos acercamos al barrio residencial que está frente a "Azovstal",_ - dice el luchador de "DNR". - _Las batallas son muy pesadas. Nosotros, el grupo de reconocimiento, estamos acostumbrados a detectar puntos de tiro enemigos. Las pérdidas, por supuesto, son grandes. Mordimos metro a metro, casa a casa. Y hay que avanzar, avanzar y avanzar"._

Es decir, este soldado y sus aliados son enviados a reconocimiento por los comandantes en la batalla: atacan para que los defensores ucranianos abran fuego contra ellos. Por lo tanto, el enemigo está tratando de averiguar dónde están las posiciones ucranianas disfrazadas, para luego cubrirlas con fuego de artillería. Pero hay otros trucos militares a estos trucos inventados hace cien años: cuando el puesto de tiro está "encendido", los combatientes ucranianos simplemente cambian de posición. Entonces el enemigo está disparando artillería en un lugar donde el nuestro ya no está.

*Cómo están equipados los Azov* ( luchadores del Regimiento Azov de Ucrania *) ? * El bloguero le preguntó al militante.

Mixadvert Рекламная тизерная сеть

_- Según el programa completo. Tienen cámaras termográficas, rifles de francotirador americanos… Lo tienen todo. Tienen perfecta comunicación por radio y sistema de interferencia. Cuando entramos en una casa y logramos involucrarnos en sus conversaciones por radio, nos damos cuenta de que nos ven perfectamente. Francotiradores y ametralladores nos cortaron el paso y nos trataron varias veces en las casas. El sistema de bloqueo en ellos es tal que pueden ahogarnos, y no hay nada que podamos hacer para oponernos: la Primera Guerra Mundial: se levantó y corrió bajo las balas.

Los luchadores solo se ríen cuando ven los informes de los canales federales y los medios locales. Ellos_ (los propagandistas rusos y Deener *)* ¿ _no se avergüenzan? Esto no es una producción, sino una reorganización de este tipo... Los informes alegres, por decirlo suavemente, no son ciertos (por favor, no los eliminen). *No sé qué porcentaje controlamos la ciudad, pero no es el 80 por ciento, como dicen en la tele.*_

*- Según tengo entendido, ellos* (tropas ucranianas. - *Autor* .) *Ahora se fijaron en* rascacielos (en edificios de gran altura. - *Autor* .) *Cerca de "Azovstal" y en "Azovstal"? * El blogger hizo otra pregunta.

_- Entonces. Nosotros, por ejemplo, trabajamos en un rascacielos, en la posición de un francotirador. El francotirador cambió de posición y ya está en otro lugar. Y estamos trabajando en el rascacielos de nuevo. Es decir, necesitas "morder" cada casa. Y luego, detrás de la estación de botes, allí, los búnkeres... Azovstal está fortificado de modo que no sé qué fuerzas se necesitan para asaltarlo. Los combatientes dicen que se necesitan 1000 dagas (misiles disparados por Rusia) para hacer algo con este Azovstal. *Si seguimos por el camino que vamos, será una pérdida, una pérdida y una pérdida*._


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Expulsión tipo alemanes de los sudestes luego de la segunda guerra.



Cualquier otra cosa supondría para Ucrania una hipoteca terrible, mantener los problemas ahí soterrados como en los países bálticos, encontrarse con un Kosovo o una Bosnia en cuanto pase otra generación o una historia parecida a la de hoy.

El tema es, ¿tiene Ucrania la voluntad y la capacidad de echar a los rusos?


----------



## Covaleda (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El tema es, ¿tiene Ucrania la voluntad y la capacidad de echar a los rusos?



Ahora desde luego lo que tienen es base más que suficiente, tanto moral como legal.
Habrá que esperar a que acabe el partido.


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Intenta seguir la línea argumental y no ir cambiando ni discutir lo que no se dice




Si me acusa de eso, se está acusando Vd., yo he empleado precisamente su ejemplo y su expresión exacta.
¿Cómo puede no seguirse la "línea argumental" empleando su mismo argumento?.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (30 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Es un cachondo el ratoncito


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

otra cosa que no menciona el video es que el tritio tiene una vida media de 12 años
aqui se dice que cada 5 años hay que reemplazarlo





__





Cargando…






nuke.fas.org





tela para los tripalosky



Alpharius dijo:


> En el caso de EEUU es más de un 1% no, anda por el 5% del presupuesto de los norteamericanos.
> Pero no es cuestión de si está obsoleto o no, es cuestión de si les están haciendo mantenimiento.
> 
> En este vídeo explica en detalle la dudosa operatividad que tiene que tener el arsenal nuclear ruso, pero resumiendo:
> ...


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Mar 2022)

están nerviosetes los putiners esta noche o me lo parece??

les han dado algún toque de que metan mierdas para que nos creamos que todo ha sido un "amago" y que "forma parte del plan"

que no se retiran, que se "recolocan"


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


>




Pues parece que ha fallado por poco. Por la perspectiva de la columna de humo ha dado más cerca de la iglesia de San Nicolás o del monumento de la llama eterna que del edifico que está junto al muelle que aparece en el vídeo.

Church of St. Nicholas · Soborna St, Mykolaiv, Mykolaiv Oblast, Ucrania, 54000



Habrá que afinar el guiado, es raro que fallen los sistemas de armas orcos tan caros, ¿no le parece?.

Por cierto, se ha lanzado desde Bielorrusia.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

RUMORES EN TWITTER DE QUE EVACUAN BELGOROD

ATENCIÓN QUE PUEDE SER DESDE UNA FALSE FLAG A VETE A SABER QUE TENÍAN AHÍ


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

No debe temblar ya ni Andorra, lol.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero de verdad os creeis lo que decis?
> 
> Yo sinceramente alucino. En ukrania los servicios secretos rusos han andado a sus anchas hasta hace seis años. Saben perfectamente la moral, el estado operativo del ejercito y las milicias. Conocen personalmente a todos los cabecillas de las milicias. De verdad creeis lo que decis?
> 
> ...



Pero joder Bigmaller, ten un poco de autocrítica.

Al comienzo de la guerra te dije que era imposible controlar un país como España con 200.000 soldados y me saltaste rápidamente que en Ucrania el 50% eran pro-Rusos.

Reconoce al menos que tu servicio de inteligencia particular estaba tan equivocado como el de los rusos.

Que alguno suelte por aquí alguna chorrada, no se ven tantas, no desmerece el hilo. Esto no es solo un hilo pro-Ucrania, que solo te pasas por aquí en visita de médico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

nuevo troll en el palanganato?

con lo de que es peligroso aislar al imperio pederasta porque entonces se dedicaria desestabilizar el mundo dado que no tiene nada que perder es *100% palanganato*. Vamos como si no hiciera otra cosa desde la kominter, de donde se creer el vladimir del video que sale la desestabilizacion Hutiti para encarecer el petroleo?. Es aislandolo y poniendo al oso apestoso bajo lupa cuando no va a hacer rien. Como decia la HORDA funciona como un animal, por la percepcion de fortaleza y debilidad, si se percive debil, se comportara sumiso.

en la secta como no, alli confluyen las redes del palanganato, ahora referencia en ausencia de RT



Abc123CBA dijo:


>


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

INVASION UCRANIANA????!!!!


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> INVASION UCRANIANA????!!!!



jojojojo como los ukros se hayan metido en territorio ruso nos vamos a descojonar pero bien


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> INVASION UCRANIANA????!!!!


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Cualquier otra cosa supondría para Ucrania una hipoteca terrible, mantener los problemas ahí soterrados como en los países bálticos, encontrarse con un Kosovo o una Bosnia en cuanto pase otra generación o una historia parecida a la de hoy.
> 
> El tema es, ¿tiene Ucrania la voluntad y la capacidad de echar a los rusos?



No depende de Ucrania, necesita la venia de occidente como en el caso de los alemanes.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> INVASION UCRANIANA????!!!!



Parece un trolleo. La cuenta es nueva y 1 seguidor.


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

Este perfil ruso de twitter lo está narrando en directo!!!!!!!

Tiene pinta de ser un trolleo


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> BCE mediante. Sin el euro y la compra de deuda *hoy estaríamos peor que argentina.*



El argumento más utilizado por los panchi bolivarianos indigenistas.


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

Parece haber varios perfiles troleando


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)

Aquí dicen que la mascletá de Belgorod ha sido un error humano......


----------



## Cuscarejo (30 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Tu opinas que la horda tenia intencion de asediar Kiev. Yo opino que no. No conviene politicamente asediar Kiev y por supuesto han fijado tropas que no pueden acudir a otros frentes.
> 
> Y por supuesto que es una fantasia tuya, puesto que no ha habido tal asedio. Asi que es tonteria discutir por una cosa que no ha existido ni existira..



Tu opinión va en contra de la realidad, así que es una puta mierda de opinión.
A los rusos se les ha atragantado Kiev, y ahora salen por patas.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Se ve que Ucrania lleva tiempo lanzandole misiles a Belgorod. Esto es del 24 de marzo.



y esto el 5


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (30 Mar 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Tu opinión va en contra de la realidad, así que es una puta mierda de opinión.
> A los rusos se les ha atragantado Kiev, y ahora salen por patas.



En tu imaginacion salen por patas. Menos videos de Twiter y mas mapas.


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

Ucranianos reclaman la autoría del ataque a Belgorod


----------



## Mr. Frost (30 Mar 2022)

La puta de Liusivaya ya está en Rusia. Ha pasado por San Petersburgo pero como ha visto que allí hay muchos críticos con Putin, no le interesaba, y se ha bajado más al Sur (Rostov) para que los de allí le regalen los oídos con su odio a Ucrania.

El colmo es que ya hasta se ha puesto a modo de pulsera la cinta naranja y negra (cinta de San Jorge) característica de la propaganda de Putin y que son los colores que forman la "Z".


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Transneft, el operador de la red de almacenamiento y distribución de petróleo ruso les ha dicho a los productores que no tiene más espacio de almacenamiento, ya que Europa no les compra. Por tanto los productores tendrán que parar la producción.

Empieza la gran hecatombe en Rusia, y el fin de Putin.

*Unsold Oil Forces Russian Operator To Cap Pipeline Flows*

oilprice.com

Transneft, the Russian oil pipeline operator, has informed local oil companies that it would be capping the intake of yet-to-be-sold crude because of full storage as buyers in the West shun Russian oil, Reuters reported on Tuesday, quoting sources with knowledge of the plan.

While Russian oil flows are not currently embargoed in Europe, many buyers—including international oil majors—are steering clear of Russia’s crude and oil products. The Western companies are concerned over future embargoes and/or sanctions or have already pledged not to buy Russian oil as a “self-sanctioning” precaution amid public pressure to stop financing Vladimir Putin’s war in Ukraine.

It now appears that the buyers’ reluctance to purchase Russian spot cargoes, at least buyers in the West, has resulted in a full Transneft storage system, and the pipeline network operator of Russia has imposed caps on the amount of oil it would take. The limits on flows are mostly imposed on oil that has yet to find customers, two of Reuters’ sources said.

Over the past few weeks, Russian companies have failed to award cargoes in spot tenders several times as no one in Europe was bidding despite the hefty discount of the flagship Russian grade Urals to Dated Brent, which has widened to $30 per barrel recently.

Russia has issued a Urals loading program for April, which shows Moscow is planning for a huge increase in Urals cargoes next month, Bloomberg reported last week. Russia’s plans are for a significant jump in exports of Urals. However, it remains to be seen whether China and India—unfazed by the sanctions on Russia and taking advantage of the discounted cargoes—would be able to absorb all the unwanted Russian oil that typically heads to the West.

Shipments of Russian oil averaged around 3.63 million barrels per day (bpd) between March 17 and 23, down by 26.4 percent compared to the previous week, Bloomberg reported on Monday, citing industry data.

Russia will have to shut in some of its oil production as it will be unable to sell all the volumes displaced from European markets to other regions, with Russian crude production falling and staying depressed for at least the next three years, Standard Chartered said earlier this month.

By Tsvetana Paraskova for Oilprice.com









Unsold Oil Forces Russian Operator To Cap Pipeline Flows | OilPrice.com


Transneft, the Russian oil pipeline operator, has informed local oil companies that it would be capping the intake of yet-to-be-sold crude because of full storage as buyers in the West shun Russian oil




oilprice.com


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Transneft, el operador de la red de almacenamiento y distribución de petróleo ruso les ha dicho a los productores que no tiene más espacio de almacenamiento, ya que Europa no les compra. Por tanto los productores tendrán que parar la producción.
> 
> Empieza la gran hecatombe en Rusia, y el fin de Putin.
> 
> ...





Está en el plan, las tuberías han de descansar.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Está en el plan, las tuberías han de descansar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

va a quedar bien en la mesa de negociaciones



Josant2022 dijo:


> Ucranianos reclaman la autoría del ataque a Belgorod


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> va a quedar bien en la mesa de negociaciones



No se no acabo de descartar que sea un false flag ruso Este ataque puede tener más importancia de la que parece.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

Tiene importancia porque implica que la ocupación de ucrania hace que las instalaciones en suelo imperial no estén a salvo; ucrania tiene capacidad de castigar suelo imperial. Eso incide en un escenario de debilidad del khanato en las negociaciones. El escenario posibilista se vuelve desfavorable.



Josant2022 dijo:


> No se no acabo de descartar que sea un false flag ruso Este ataque puede tener más importancia de la que parece.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> En tu imaginacion salen por patas. Menos videos de Twiter y mas mapas.



Los mapas no dicen nada, ni tienen el control efectivo ni implica que puedan mantenerlo.
Lo que importa es la fuerza y la capacidad de proyectarla. Y a día de hoy, Rusia ha demostrado ser muy deficiente en ambas partes.
Las guerras además son muy caras cuanto mas se prolonguen en el tiempo, Rusia esta arruinada y Ucrania tiene a los ricos financiando su guerra.
Cada dia que pase, Rusia lo tiene mas crudo
Alemania ganó todas las batallas, pero perdió la guerra, aunque según tu Alemania debió de ganar la guerra entonces:


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (30 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los mapas no dicen nada, ni tienen el control efectivo ni implica que puedan mantenerlo.
> Según tu Alemania debió de ganar la guerra entonces:



Ah ya. Le enmiendas la plana al Ministerio de Defensa britanico comparando esta guerra con la 2GM...

Venga a seguir soñando con una "Normandia" en Ucrania 2022 xd.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (30 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los mapas no dicen nada, ni tienen el control efectivo ni implica que puedan mantenerlo.
> Lo que importa es la fuerza y la capacidad de proyectarla. Y a día de hoy, Rusia ha demostrado ser muy deficiente en ambas partes.
> Las guerras además son muy caras cuanto mas se prolonguen en el tiempo, Rusia esta arruinada y Ucrania tiene a los ricos financiando su guerra.
> Cada dia que pase, Rusia lo tiene mas crudo
> Alemania ganó todas las batallas, pero perdió la guerra, aunque según tu Alemania debió de ganar la guerra entonces:



Parece que te encanta editar bastante los post que previamente ya te han citado y contestado.

No pasa nada. Ese mapa que para ti no vale nada es del Ministerio de Defensa britanico. Te sugiero que le contestes a ellos. No les digas que son prorusos...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

EVALUACIÓN DE LA CAMPAÑA OFENSIVA RUSA, 29 DE MARZO
Mar 29, 2022 - Prensa ISW

Frederick W. Kagan, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko

29 de marzo, 5:00 ET

Los rusos aún no han abandonado sus ataques contra Kiev, a pesar de las afirmaciones de los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Las fuerzas rusas continuaron luchando para mantener sus posiciones más avanzadas en las afueras orientales y occidentales de Kiev, incluso cuando las unidades gravemente dañadas se retiraron a Rusia desde otros lugares en los ejes de Kiev y Chernihiv. El alto mando ruso probablemente ha llegado a la conclusión de que no puede apoderarse de Kiev y puede no ser capaz de mover la artillería más cerca del centro de la ciudad. Es posible que haya decidido detener sus prácticas anteriores de obligar a las unidades que ya han sufrido pérdidas devastadoras a continuar las operaciones ofensivas sin esperanza y de alimentar a los grupos tácticos de batallones individuales en la batalla a medida que estén disponibles en lugar de concentrarlos para lograr efectos decisivos. Es probable que los funcionarios rusos presenten estas decisiones impulsadas por realidades militares como propuestas que demuestran la voluntad de Rusia de participar en un alto el fuego serio o negociaciones de paz, posiblemente para ocultar el hecho de que han aceptado el fracaso de sus esfuerzos en el eje de Kiev.

Rusia continúa reforzando sus esfuerzos en el noreste de Ucrania, probablemente tratando de vincular sus posiciones al sureste de Járkov e Izyum con sus fuerzas en el óblast de Lugansk. Según los informes, los rusos han redirigido las fuerzas del eje Chernihiv-Kharkiv al eje Izyum-Slovyansk, lo más probable es que reasignen refuerzos en lugar de redesplegar unidades ya comprometidas con la lucha. Las fuerzas rusas en el área de Izyum-Slovyansk continúan luchando para mantener y expandir su penetración hacia el sureste.

El avance ruso en Mariupol continúa ganando terreno, y las fuerzas rusas probablemente han dividido o incluso excavado la ciudad. Los focos de defensores ucranianos continúan resistiendo en Mariupol, probablemente en varias áreas, pero los rusos probablemente completarán la conquista de la ciudad en cuestión de días. Es probable que las fuerzas rusas hayan sufrido bajas significativas en los duros combates urbanos en Mariupol, lo que dificulta evaluar cuánto poder de combate podrán cosechar los rusos de Mariupol para usarlo para futuros avances al norte y al oeste.

Las operaciones rusas en el sureste de Ucrania han dejado grandes porciones del óblast de Donetsk bajo control ucraniano. Asegurar los límites del óblast de Donetsk junto con la totalidad del óblast de Lugansk probablemente requerirá una gran operación ofensiva. Gran parte del área del óblast de Donetsk fuera del control ruso es plana y escasamente poblada, un terreno similar al que las fuerzas rusas en otros lugares han podido avanzar rápidamente, al menos al principio de la guerra. Sin embargo, las operaciones ofensivas rusas en terrenos similares más recientemente han tenido dificultades. Es demasiado pronto para decir cuán factible será la conquista rusa de todo Donetsk y Lugansk para el ejército ruso en su estado actual.

Conclusiones clave

Ahora evaluamos que las fuerzas rusas han renunciado a rodear o apoderarse de Kiev en este momento. Sin embargo, las fuerzas rusas continúan luchando para mantener su rastro actual de primera línea cerca de la ciudad, permaneciendo excavadas en posiciones al este, noroeste y oeste. Las fuerzas rusas que se retiran del área alrededor de Kiev parecen estar moviéndose hacia el norte desde detrás de la línea del frente hasta posiciones en Bielorrusia.
Rusia está dirigiendo algunas reservas al esfuerzo por conectar las ganancias al sureste de Járkov e Izyum con su línea de frente en Lugansk.
Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan defendiéndose en probables focos aislados en Mariupol. Es probable que la ciudad caiga en manos de los rusos en cuestión de días.
Una operación ofensiva rusa para tomar el resto del desocupado óblast de Donetsk sería una empresa significativa. No está claro si Rusia puede cosechar suficiente poder de combate de Mariupol después de asegurar la ciudad o desviar refuerzos de otros lugares a una escala lo suficientemente grande como para completarla.
Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.



Según los informes, Rusia continúa luchando en sus esfuerzos por generar nuevo poder de combate y reponer equipos. El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó el 29 de marzo que las tropas rusas están sacando equipos del almacenamiento a largo plazo en Boguchar, Óblast de Vorónezh, pero que el 40% de ese equipo es inoperable. [1] El Estado Mayor también informó que los esfuerzos rusos para generar refuerzos de la Flota del Pacífico no podían producir ni un solo batallón debido a la negativa a luchar. [2] No tenemos una confirmación independiente de estas evaluaciones, pero la declaración del ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu del 29 de marzo de que Rusia no desplegaría reclutas en "puntos calientes" corrobora las evaluaciones de la falta de voluntad de los soldados rusos para entrar en la guerra. [3] El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido informó el 28 de marzo que el Grupo Wagner está desplegando fuerzas, incluidos altos líderes, en el este de Ucrania para compensar las grandes pérdidas de combate rusas. [4]

No informamos en detalle sobre los ataques deliberados de Rusia contra la infraestructura civil y los ataques contra civiles desarmados, que son crímenes de guerra, porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios de comunicación occidentales y no afectan directamente a las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades delictivas en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas ucranianas. Condenamos totalmente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describamos en estos informes.

Las fuerzas rusas están involucradas en cuatro esfuerzos principales en este momento:

Esfuerzo principal: Kiev (compuesto por tres esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1:Járkov;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1a: óblasts de Lugansk y Donetsk;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Mariupol; y
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3—Kherson y avanza hacia el norte y hacia el oeste.
Esfuerzo principal: eje de Kiev: Las operaciones rusas en el eje de Kiev tenían como objetivo rodear la ciudad desde el noroeste, el oeste y el este. No está claro si las fuerzas en este eje han recibido una nueva misión y, de ser así, cuál podría ser.

Es probable que las fuerzas rusas hayan abandonado los esfuerzos para rodear o apoderarse de Kiev en este momento, aunque continúan luchando para mantener sus líneas de frente actuales en ambas orillas del río Dnipro. Múltiples informes ucranianos y occidentales indican que algunas fuerzas rusas se están retirando del eje de Kiev. [5] Los medios bielorrusos mostraron videos de fuerzas rusas que regresaban a Bielorrusia desde Ucrania el 28 y 29 de marzo. [6] Sin embargo, las fuerzas rusas continúan defendiendo su rastro actual de primera línea, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano y los informes adicionales a continuación. [7] Según los informes, los rusos continuaron llevando artillería y misiles, incluidos los sistemas Iskander, hacia la frontera ucraniana en Bielorrusia, presumiblemente para su uso en la región de Kiev y Chernihiv. [8]

Esfuerzo principal subordinado a lo largo de la orilla oeste del Dnipro 

Las fuerzas rusas están resistiendo activamente las contraofensivas ucranianas en las áreas de Irpin y Hostomel y continuaron bombardeando Makariv e Irpin el 29 de marzo. [9] Las tropas rusas permanecen excavadas en las áreas de Bucha y Nemishyev, justo al noroeste de Irpin. [10] La artillería y los cohetes rusos continúan disparando contra las posiciones ucranianas en muchos lugares al norte y al oeste de la capital. [11]

Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.



Esfuerzo de apoyo subordinado: eje Chernihiv y Sumy

El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó el 29 de marzo que las fuerzas rusas están tratando de mantener sus posiciones actuales en Brovary y sus alrededores en la orilla este del río Dnipro. [12] Las fuerzas rusas permanecieron en posiciones probablemente aisladas o rodeadas alrededor de Bashyrivka, aproximadamente a 58 kilómetros de Kiev, el 29 de marzo, y en Kalytyanske y Velyka Dymerka, aproximadamente a 48 y 31 kilómetros al este de Kiev respectivamente. [13]

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron su cerco y bombardeo de la ciudad de Chernihiv el 29 de marzo. [14]

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó el 29 de marzo que elementos del 1er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia Rusa que se habían concentrado en Rusia cerca de Sumy fueron desviados a "diferentes direcciones", presumiblemente hacia el sureste. [15] Otra fuente ucraniana señaló que elementos del 1er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia estaban reforzando las posiciones rusas alrededor de Kamyanka, aproximadamente a 130 kilómetros al sureste de Kharkiv y cerca de la ciudad de Izyum, que los rusos pasaron por alto. [16] No está claro si estas son las mismas fuerzas.

Las fuerzas rusas pueden estar preparándose para tomar una posición defensiva a lo largo del río Snov al este de Chernihiv, ya que han destruido puentes en varias ciudades a lo largo de ese río, según el informe del Estado Mayor ucraniano del 28 de marzo. [17] Esta actividad combinada con la reasignación reportada de unidades de reserva del área de Sumy podría indicar preparativos para separar las líneas de avance desde Kharkiv hacia el este hacia Kiev del eje que conduce hacia el sur a través de Chernihiv hacia la capital.

Esfuerzo de apoyo # 1—Kharkiv:

Las fuerzas rusas no parecen haber llevado a cabo operaciones significativas en o inmediatamente alrededor de Járkov en las últimas 24 horas.

Esfuerzo de apoyo #1a:Óblasts de Lugansk y Donetsk:

Rusia reforzó sus esfuerzos para tomar Slovyansk, aproximadamente a 160 kilómetros al sureste de Járkov, con elementos del 20º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, además de los elementos del 1º Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia supuestamente desviados de cerca de Sumy. [18] Los combates a lo largo de la carretera desde cerca de Izyum hacia Slovyansk continuaron el 29 de marzo. [19]

Esfuerzo de apoyo # 2—Mariupol:

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron haciendo un progreso constante pero probablemente doloroso en la toma de la ciudad de Mariupol el 29 de marzo. Los combates han sido intensos, con los líderes de la República Popular de Donetsk afirmando que las fuerzas rusas han logrado avances significativos y el Estado Mayor ucraniano afirmando que las fuerzas ucranianas continúan manteniendo una defensa coherente. [20] El mariupol probablemente caerá en cuestión de días.

Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.



Esfuerzo de apoyo # 3— Kherson y avanza hacia el norte y el oeste:

No se han reportado cambios significativos en la situación en las regiones de Kherson o Zaporizhiya en las últimas 24 horas.

Artículos inmediatos para ver

Las fuerzas rusas probablemente capturarán Mariupol u obligarán a la ciudad a capitular en los próximos días;
Los refuerzos rusos pueden permitir una renovada ofensiva rusa a través de Slovyansk para vincularse con las fuerzas rusas en el óblast de Lugansk;
Las retiradas rusas de cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv se volverán significativas si las tropas rusas comienzan a retirarse de las posiciones de primera línea alrededor de cualquiera de las ciudades.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (30 Mar 2022)

Una nota de prensa que no contradice el mapa para nada. Son los mapitas que tu no tienes cojones a poner cariño. Los pongo yo.

Aqui decis que los rusos no siguen en los alrededores de Kiev, que se van por patas. Pues segun el mapa siguen ahi, fijando a los ucranianos.

Por cierto en el mapita se ven las flechitas de los movimientos rusos. Estan muy "carentes" de iniciativa.

Aqui hablais de todo menos de los mapitas. Y parece que el de los britanicos ha picado bastante. Seguire colocando de vez en cuando alguno xd


----------



## Medaigualtodo (30 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No se no acabo de descartar que sea un false flag ruso Este ataque puede tener más importancia de la que parece.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tiene importancia porque implica que la ocupación de ucrania hace que las instalaciones en suelo imperial no estén a salvo; ucrania tiene capacidad de castigar suelo imperial. Eso incide en un escenario de debilidad del khanato en las negociaciones. El escenario posibilista se vuelve desfavorable.



Cuidado. El mismo evento, da igual si lo ejecutó el enemigo o es autoinflingido, puede favorecer o perjudicar dependiendo de cómo se trate propagandísticamente. Y los davai son manipuladores expertos. El ataque a Belgorod puede ser vendido como una guerra preventiva para justificar la "operación militar preventiva". "Veis siervos de la gleba, los ucranianos son un peligro para nosotros y quieren destruirnos. Pero nuestro preclaro khan se adelantó a sus malignos planes y golpeó primero". Así el khan podría justificar ante sus siervos una escalada militar en la invasión de Ucrania. Pero por supuesto, los ucranianos también pueden usarlo a su favor para elevar la moral entre sus filas aunque al final resulte que todo fue un montaje de la horda. "Ya veis que el territorio del khanato es vulnerable. ¡Resistamos y contraataquemos!". Parece paradójico, pero es posible que incluso una false flag ejecutada por uno de los bandos pueda beneficiar a ambos si son capaces de crear un relato adecuado a los intereses de cada una jajajajajajajaja


----------



## favelados (30 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Los mapitas que tu no tienes cojones a poner cariño. Los pongo y
> ui decis que los rusos no siguen en los alrededores de Kiev, que se van por patas. Pues segun el mapa siguen ahi, *fijando a los ucranianos.*


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero joder Bigmaller, ten un poco de autocrítica.
> 
> Al comienzo de la guerra te dije que era imposible controlar un país como España con 200.000 soldados y me saltaste rápidamente que en Ucrania el 50% eran pro-Rusos.
> 
> ...



Valos a ver. 

Hay una mitad de ukrania. Mas de la mitad que eran contrarios a ingresar en la otan y a favor de seguir manteniendo los lazos economico/sociales con rusia. Buscar los referendums y encuestas de voto a partidos. 

Creo que es bastante objetivo el decir que despues de las prohibiciones de partidos prorusos, la subida al poder antidemocratica ( maidan, con politicos norteamericanos repartiendo in situ galletas.....vamos no me jodas) de partidos de extrema derecha, de entrar incluso batallones abiertamente nazis en las estructuras del ejercito, de huir millones de personas prorusas y ukranianas del pais ( sin censo durante años en ukrania), con la imposibilidad de votar en donetsk y lugansk a sus partidos, hay cientos de miles, millones de ukranianos que estan bajo la bota de ese estado autoritario. El zelensky es un paiaso titere que no le ha quedado mas cojones que decir que la gente que apoya a estepan bandera, nazi asesino de judios como es el, ( si no es un puto miembro de la cia, que inclusi ahora me cuadra). Ese puto estado hay de destruirlo. 

Es cierto que con 200.000 hombres no puedes ocupar el pais, pero yo cuando te dije lo de que la mitad era prorusos, no te lo decia en contrapartida a que si se podía. Te lo decia porque me parecia una causa logica el comenzar la invasion para mantener un estado buffer. 

No se quiere ocupar el pais. 

En mi opinion, lo que se quieres es o tenerlo dividido para que nunca se salga de la esfera rusa, o dividirlo en dos para crear ese buffer. 

Sigo creyendo que la guerra va como se esperaba para los rusos. Ni "bien" Ni "mal".

Otan ha metido mucha pasta y ha mantenido la ideologia bien a raya estos 8 años. Y eso hace mella. No hay mas que ver mariupol o kharkiv. La fanatizacion de una minoria diapuesta a morir y matar CIVILES. El solo hecho de que russia ande con tanto tiento en pueblos y ciudades es un claro ejemplo. La unica ciudad grande que han tenido que destrozar es mariupol. Ciudad que voto a yanukovick en un 90% en las últimas elecciones.
Donde azov tenia cuartel general y han hecho atrocidades. Son hechos. 


Hay mucho nazi que ha creado un estado paralelo en ukrania. El pueblo ukraniano del este del dnieper es proruso, aunque se sientan ukranianos, porque son tan ukranianos como los de kiev o llviv.

Repito y repito. Costa entera y este del Dniéper. 

Nadie quiere ocupar ukrania. De hecho ni europa quiere a ukrania tal y como es desde hace 8 años. Solo USA quiere ese trozo de tierra para ganar la batalla geoestrategica. 

Los ucranianos son lo de menos para ambos bandos.

Pero para los rusos son mas importantes porque la mitad son de los suyos. 

Los civiles no participan en la guerra. Los que aparecen armados en kiev son cuatro gatos puestos para la foto que ni el ejercito quiere, pirque no valen mas que para aparecer en la portada del sunday mirror.


----------



## Scout.308 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Valos a ver.
> 
> Hay una mitad de ukrania. Mas de la mitad que eran contrarios a ingresar en la otan y a favor de seguir manteniendo los lazos economico/sociales con rusia. Buscar los referendums y encuestas de voto a partidos.
> 
> ...



Ya son varios días haciendo el ridículo, déjalo ya por favor, me estás dando hasta pena


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Valos a ver.
> 
> Hay una mitad de ukrania. Mas de la mitad que eran contrarios a ingresar en la otan y a favor de seguir manteniendo los lazos economico/sociales con rusia. Buscar los referendums y encuestas de voto a partidos.
> 
> ...



Yo no conozco a muchos ucranianos del Donbas, conozco compañeras de universidad de mi mujer, que son de Donetsk y me cuentas cosas muy distintas a todo este cuento tuyo. Las entretenidas historias de sus padres cuando tenían que huir de las "amables milicias prorrusas" abandonándolo todo. Puedes hablar de los 2 millones de personas que como ellos tuvieron que abandonar el Donbas porque, aunque hablases ruso el 99,99% de ellos, no querían ser rusos. Que la propaganda rusa te diga que hay millones de personas bajo la bota de un gobierno opresor nazi, no quiere decir que sea cierto. Te repito, no confundir ruso parlante con prorruso. Sin ir más lejos, ayer mientras mi hijo estaba en gimnasia, estuve hablando con el padre de otro crio. Una familia que llego a Alemania hace como un año desde Odesa. 100% ruso parlantes. Antes se quejaba del gobierno de Ucrania, de que cada vez hay más presión por hablar ucraniano en vez de ruso. Un problema ligústico que se repite en muchos países del mundo, incluidos un monto de países de la UE. ¿Pero crees que quería que Rusia arrasara su país para garantizarles el derecho de hablar "solo" en ruso? No te haces ni idea del alivio que tenía ayer cuando hablábamos de que una ocupación/destrucción Odesa por parte de los libertadores estaba cada vez estaba más lejos. Te concedo de antemano que es gente descontenta con el gobierno de Ucrania. (Como casi todo aquel que vota al partido que pierde las elecciones) Pero ni de lejos se les paso en la cabeza mudarse a Donetsk o a Rusia. Se han venido a Alemania.

Y ya vale con el cuento de los nazis, que si nazis aquí, que si nazis allí, que si el ejército son nazis. Muy bien, hay unidades nazis en el ejército de Ucrania, nadie lo niega. Pero, ¿Cuántas en total? El "batallón" Azov. Ok, lo aceptamos. Es cierto. ¿Qué otras unidades nazis hay? ¿Sabes que un batallón son 700 u 800 hombres? Ósea que, por 800 tíos, es más pongamos por 2000 tíos (Que es más del doble), el ejército de Ucrania hay que considerarlo un ejército de nazis. ¿Correcto? Entonces, podemos decir sin error a equivocarnos que la Federación Rusa es un califato islámico porque tiene más de 10.000 chechenos gritando en Ucrania, y que tenemos una yihad contra Europa.
¡Venga hombre!, despierta de una vez. Algunas cosas de las que dices son ciertas. Algunas aisladas. Pero no todo el conjunto, ni de lejos. 2+2=4. No 2+2=22.

Edito para aclarar, que antes el 99% de los suecos y finlandeses estaban en contra de entrar en la OTAN. Y mira por donde, eso ya ha cambiado. De un mes para otro ademas. Asi que imaginate como puede haber cambiado la opinion publica en Ucrania despues de que les arranquen por via militar Crimea y te monten una revuelta armada en otras 2 provincias.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Valos a ver.
> 
> *Hay una mitad de ukrania. Mas de la mitad que eran contrarios a ingresar en la otan y a favor de seguir manteniendo los lazos economico/sociales con rusia.* Buscar los referendums y encuestas de voto a partidos.



Esta guerra ha demostrado que esa premisa era falsa. Los Ucras no quieren ser rusos, prefieren acercarse a la UE. 

Todo tu texto se basa en esa premisa así que es tan erróneo como el planteamiento militar de Putin que también se basaba en esa premisa.


Dicho esto, este hilo va sobre la guerra y no sobre política. Porfa, volvamos a las operaciones militares.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

VEEENGA de vuelta a Bielorrusia:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> VEEENGA de vuelta a Bielorrusia:



Esperate que esas tropas que vuelven a Bielorrusia no se dedique a anexionarse Bielorrusia. Que como premio de consolacion tampoco estaria mal.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Otro misilazo a tanque ruso. Me gustaría saber si a los Leopardo 2E de ET también les reventaría la Santa Bárbara con esa facilidad o tienen alguna medida para evitarlo:


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro misilazo a tanque ruso. Me gustaría saber si a los Leopardo 2E de ET también les reventaría la Santa Bárbara con esa facilidad o tienen alguna medida para evitarlo:



Pues hay un vídeo del Isis tirando un kornet contra su versión del leopard..
Y si se incendia la munición pero no el resto del tanque..


----------



## LurkerIII (30 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



He leído algún análisis de las operaciones Rusas, y por qué es absurdo hablar de fijaciones en Kyiv. Los rusos tienen toda la razón para ir mintiendo sobre la guerra: la información es uno más de los frentes. Pero si se analizan los movimientos de tropas, la mentira se cae:

1. La "operación especial" empezó con una serie de entradas muy rápidas hacia las principales ciudades: Kherson y Melitopol en el sur. Sin embargo, las tropas lanzadas hacia Kherson prosiguieron hacia Mykolaiv. Este avance tiene nulo sentido como ataque de fijación, _pero_...

2. Una segunda entrada fue desde Rusia hacia Kharkiv. Si la idea fuese fijar en Kharkiv se hubiesen quedado allí, y sin embargo rodearon la ciudad y prosiguieron hacia el sur, con la idea obvia de enlazar con las tropas del paso 1.

La idea de 1 + 2 era aislar las tropas del Donetsk. Es un movimiento muy arriesgado (prueba de ello es que falló). cuya finalidad no es ni puede ser "fijar" tropas. La idea es un aislamiento de un grupo muy importante de tropas, que causaría un colapso del régimen

3. El bloque de tropas *principal* (no perdamos de vista que el grueso de tropas es este) entra por el norte, en tres grupos.
3.1 El avance hacia Sumy, en vez de dirigirse directamente hacia el sur, gira hacia el oeste, directo hacia Kyiv, sin detenerse en ningún pueblo ni resistencia. Es una carrera hacia la capital, imposible que sea un movimiento de fijación.
3.2 y 3.3 Los avances desde Bielorrusia directos hacia Kyiv, uno a cada lado del río Dnieper, más los paracas en Kyiv.

Ninguno de los movimientos iniciales coincide con fijado de tropas o con la toma del Dombás. Todos y cada uno de los movimientos iniciales, que son los únicos que puedes planear antes de que la fricción te obligue a modificar, iban dirigidos a causar un rápido colapso del gobierno y ejército ucranianos, un cambio de régimen y fin de la operación.

Es un plan muy arriesgado, que como todo riesgo si fructifica supondría tumbar Ucrania en 72 horas con apenas pérdidas, pero si la cosa va mal se convierte en lo que estamos viendo: todos los movimientos de avance de alto riesgo se convierten en mataderos y pesadillas logísticas.

Por favor, si alguien viene a tocar los cojones y a vendernos fijaciones, planes mágicos, armas secretas, ajedrez 3D y partidas de póker... los que se tragan las bolas a dos carrillos están en el hilo con chincheta. Ya calopez le pone chincheta al hilo, porque si lo tienen que buscar igual le colapsa la neurona y acaban posteando en hilos de veteranos.


----------



## LurkerIII (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y ya vale con el cuento de los nazis, que si nazis aquí, que si nazis allí, que si el ejército son nazis. Muy bien, hay unidades nazis en el ejército de Ucrania, nadie lo niega. Pero, ¿Cuántas en total? El "batallón" Azov. Ok, lo aceptamos. Es cierto. ¿Qué otras unidades nazis hay? ¿Sabes que un batallón son 700 u 800 hombres? Ósea que, por 800 tíos, es más pongamos por 2000 tíos (Que es más del doble), el ejército de Ucrania hay que considerarlo un ejército de nazis. ¿Correcto? Entonces, podemos decir sin error a equivocarnos que la Federación Rusa es un califato islámico porque tiene más de 10.000 chechenos gritando en Ucrania, y que tenemos una yihad contra Europa.



Ayer alguien colocaba este link en el hilo: Order of battle for the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine - Wikipedia

En el ejército ucraniano está tanto el Batallón Azov (según la Wiki, entre 900 y 1.500 miembros), como batallones autodenominados de "extrema izquierda", como una Legión Internacional con 20.000 hombres de 52 países. Es probable que en el ejército ucraniano haya ahora mismo más unidades canadienses que del batallón Azov, y no por ello hay que decir que la guerra es de Canadá vs Rusia.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Yo no conozco a muchos ucranianos del Donbas, conozco compañeras de universidad de mi mujer, que son de Donetsk y me cuentas cosas muy distintas a todo este cuento tuyo. Las entretenidas historias de sus padres cuando tenían que huir de las "amables milicias prorrusas" abandonándolo todo. Puedes hablar de los 2 millones de personas que como ellos tuvieron que abandonar el Donbas porque, aunque hablases ruso el 99,99% de ellos, no querían ser rusos. Que la propaganda rusa te diga que hay millones de personas bajo la bota de un gobierno opresor nazi, no quiere decir que sea cierto. Te repito, no confundir ruso parlante con prorruso. Sin ir más lejos, ayer mientras mi hijo estaba en gimnasia, estuve hablando con el padre de otro crio. Una familia que llego a Alemania hace como un año desde Odesa. 100% ruso parlantes. Antes se quejaba del gobierno de Ucrania, de que cada vez hay más presión por hablar ucraniano en vez de ruso. Un problema ligústico que se repite en muchos países del mundo, incluidos un monto de países de la UE. ¿Pero crees que quería que Rusia arrasara su país para garantizarles el derecho de hablar "solo" en ruso? No te haces ni idea del alivio que tenía ayer cuando hablábamos de que una ocupación/destrucción Odesa por parte de los libertadores estaba cada vez estaba más lejos. Te concedo de antemano que es gente descontenta con el gobierno de Ucrania. (Como casi todo aquel que vota al partido que pierde las elecciones) Pero ni de lejos se les paso en la cabeza mudarse a Donetsk o a Rusia. Se han venido a Alemania.
> 
> Y ya vale con el cuento de los nazis, que si nazis aquí, que si nazis allí, que si el ejército son nazis. Muy bien, hay unidades nazis en el ejército de Ucrania, nadie lo niega. Pero, ¿Cuántas en total? El "batallón" Azov. Ok, lo aceptamos. Es cierto. ¿Qué otras unidades nazis hay? ¿Sabes que un batallón son 700 u 800 hombres? Ósea que, por 800 tíos, es más pongamos por 2000 tíos (Que es más del doble), el ejército de Ucrania hay que considerarlo un ejército de nazis. ¿Correcto? Entonces, podemos decir sin error a equivocarnos que la Federación Rusa es un califato islámico porque tiene más de 10.000 chechenos gritando en Ucrania, y que tenemos una yihad contra Europa.
> ¡Venga hombre!, despierta de una vez. Algunas cosas de las que dices son ciertas. Algunas aisladas. Pero no todo el conjunto, ni de lejos. 2+2=4. No 2+2=22.
> ...



No has entendido nada. he escrito que los rusos étnicos se sienten ukranianos. El problema no es de separatismo. Es de concepto de ukrania. La revuelta armada la creó el maidan. Eso es un hecho objetivo. Y el que no vea la mano yankee en este tema esta ciego. Por supuesto que nadie quiere una guerra. Y muchos se estaran cagando en el payaso ( que no sabía ukraniano hace 6 años) por haberles metido en una guerraque los primeros que no querian eran los rusos y putin. Rusia esta gastando recursos en una guerra de supervivencia. No les sobra el dinero.

Ten en cuenta que todos los inmigrantes que han venido aquí, son de un bando, logicamente los proeuropeos. Los que se han ido a rusia te cuentan lo contrario.

En cuanto a los nazis. Enterate de que es el "batallon" Azov, el right sector, el batallon donbass, Aidar... No son 700


----------



## moncton (30 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Transneft, el operador de la red de almacenamiento y distribución de petróleo ruso les ha dicho a los productores que no tiene más espacio de almacenamiento, ya que Europa no les compra. Por tanto los productores tendrán que parar la producción.
> 
> Empieza la gran hecatombe en Rusia, y el fin de Putin.
> 
> ...



Que cabrones los chinos, le compran el petroleo a los rusos.... com descuento de 30 dolares por barril

Este es el grado de amistad y cooperacion del eterno aliado 

Menudos son los chinos, fiate


----------



## Albion (30 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> He leído algún análisis de las operaciones Rusas, y por qué es absurdo hablar de fijaciones en Kyiv. Los rusos tienen toda la razón para ir mintiendo sobre la guerra: la información es uno más de los frentes. Pero si se analizan los movimientos de tropas, la mentira se cae:
> 
> 1. La "operación especial" empezó con una serie de entradas muy rápidas hacia las principales ciudades: Kherson y Melitopol en el sur. Sin embargo, las tropas lanzadas hacia Kherson prosiguieron hacia Mykolaiv. Este avance tiene nulo sentido como ataque de fijación, _pero_...
> 
> ...



Era una operación muy parecida a la que hicieron en Afghanistan. Allí les salió bien. Derrocaron al gobierno, pusieron al que ellos eligieron y controlaron las zonas más importantes del país. Lo que ocurrió después es otra cosa.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



joder, el explicote que da el último... ese está camino del gulag

la propaganda funciona, pero hasta cuándo? 
lo gracioso es que se han montado un efecto streisand de manual al penalizar hablar de guerra tan duramente, ahora hasta el más tonto sabe que ese tabú tiene más peligro para el gobierno que para el que se atreva a decir "guerra"

pero cuando se ponen a decir que el futuro es "optimista", la cosa se vuelve de un "pensamiento mágico" que asusta

me recuerada al wilson emerson que salió en una radio el primer día de bombardeos en kiev... el tipo, no, aquí todo bien, algunos les ha dado por hacer las maletas, pero salvo alguna explosión que otra, todo bien 
(que yo decía, joder, este está tan acostumbrado a oir tiros, que no le afecta una guerra... y no, estaba en modo "negación" ante el drama)


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> joder, el explicote que da el último... ese está camino del gulag
> 
> la propaganda funciona, pero hasta cuándo?
> lo gracioso es que se han montado un efecto streisand de manual al penalizar hablar de guerra tan duramente, ahora hasta el más tonto sabe que ese tabú tiene más peligro para el gobierno que para el que se atreva a decir "guerra"
> ...



Brutal. Lo deja clarito. Fijaros que los rusos no son solo esos gopnik borrachos a favor de lanzar nukes. Al contrario.. Rusia es Europa culturalmente nos joda o no. El problema es que su überbau no es occidental! Es una movida medieval o algo super-rara. No hay atisbo de tradición democrática. 

Yo guardo la esperanza que el CHORIZO al mando sea defenestrado, polonizado y supervitaminado en breve o que muera de necrosis en la polla como se merece. Y esperemos que no tan lejos podamos llevar unas relaciones más sanas con nuestros primos borrachos.


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ufff, ese está moñeco ya. Muy pálido, sangrando por la boca, mal asunto.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No has entendido nada. he escrito que los rusos étnicos se sienten ukranianos. El problema no es de separatismo. Es de concepto de ukrania. La revuelta armada la creó el maidan. Eso es un hecho objetivo. Y el que no vea la mano yankee en este tema esta ciego. Por supuesto que nadie quiere una guerra. Y muchos se estaran cagando en el payaso ( que no sabía ukraniano hace 6 años) por haberles metido en una guerraque los primeros que no querian eran los rusos y putin. Rusia esta gastando recursos en una guerra de supervivencia. No les sobra el dinero.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que todos los inmigrantes que han venido aquí, son de un bando, logicamente los proeuropeos. Los que se han ido a rusia te cuentan lo contrario.
> 
> En cuanto a los nazis. Enterate de que es el "batallon" Azov, el right sector, el batallon donbass, Aidar... No son 700



El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.

¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?

El payaso solo habla ruso, es judío, del este de Ucrania. Abogado, tiene varias empresas de producción audiovisual. El payaso esta mas preparado para dirigir Ucrania que Putin para dirigir Rusia, que también es abogado (Como casi todos los agentes del KGB) y un tio que no ha trabajado fuera del sistema publico en su vida. Primero como funcionario del KGB y luego parasitando en el ayuntamiento de San Petersburgo.

Nadie ha obligado a Rusia a invadir Ucrania. ¡Nadie! La invaden porque Putin quiere cumplir su sueño imperial, para desviar la atención del desastre de economía que tiene y punto. Como es el líder de una Cleptocracia corrupta como ninguna otra, esta rodeado por una banda de inútiles en una campana de eco. Ha apostado todo como un ludópata sin control y se ha terminado pegando una ostia de realidad. Y con él va a arrastrar a todo el país, como ya ha arrastrado a las familias de los miles de muertos y de los lugares que han arrasado.

Lo que yo veo objetivo es que Putin le prohibió a Yanukovich que firmara el acuerdo de libre comercio con el UE que TODA Ucrania quería. Por lo que es objetivo que el Maida lo creo Putin. Los hombrecitos verdes que tomaron Crimea los mando Putin. El que armo a los "Prorrusos" del Donbas fue Putin. Eran los soldados rusos los que iban a pasar sus vacaciones combatiendo en el Donbas. Era la artillería rusa la que machacaba al ejército de Ucrania en el Donbas. Si los propios soldados rusos ponían fotos y videos en Facebook de lo que hacían.

Que los Yankees intentaron sacar o sacaron tajada. Por supuesto, siempre lo hacen. Como todos los anglos. Pero eso no quiere decir que siempre sean ellos la causa del problema. Aquí solo hay un causante, Putin y su nacionalismo.

Vale, en el ejercito de Ucrania hay un par de batallones nazis. 2.000 hombre de 200.000. Lo dicho, el califato islamico de Rusia esta en una Yihad contra los cristianos de Europa. Y tu encantado por lo que veo.


----------



## Informatico77 (30 Mar 2022)

Todo indica que Putin se ha metido en un berenjenal del que ahora los demás tendrán que preocuparse de sacarlo con dignidad, para evitar que haga aún más daño. Está claro que con el armamento nuclear puede arrasar Ucrania, pero para mí está claro también que es algo que ni se plantea hacer (por las consecuencias) ni, casi seguro, le dejarán hacer internamente. O sea, solo cuenta con su ejército convencional y se está viendo que no es tan poderoso ni está tan organizado como se presuponía. Cada día que pasa, cada vez con más muertos encima de la mesa, por no hablar del coste económico, es una sangría para Rusia.


----------



## Informatico77 (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.
> 
> ¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.
> 
> ¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?
> 
> ...



Se agradece que te hayas tomado el tiempo. Pero te niego la mayor. 

Putin no es lo que te dicen. Es muy astuto y segurolas. Si ha hecho esto es porque no le quedaba otra. Dicho por kennan y kissinger entre otros hace decenios. 

_*Lo que yo veo objetivo es que Putin le prohibió a Yanukovich que firmara el acuerdo de libre comercio con el UE que TODA Ucrania quería. Por lo que es objetivo que el Maida lo creo Putin.*_


----------



## Informatico77 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No has entendido nada. he escrito que los rusos étnicos se sienten ukranianos. El problema no es de separatismo. Es de concepto de ukrania. La revuelta armada la creó el maidan. Eso es un hecho objetivo. Y el que no vea la mano yankee en este tema esta ciego. Por supuesto que nadie quiere una guerra. Y muchos se estaran cagando en el payaso ( que no sabía ukraniano hace 6 años) por haberles metido en una guerraque los primeros que no querian eran los rusos y putin. Rusia esta gastando recursos en una guerra de supervivencia. No les sobra el dinero.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que todos los inmigrantes que han venido aquí, son de un bando, logicamente los proeuropeos. Los que se han ido a rusia te cuentan lo contrario.
> 
> En cuanto a los nazis. Enterate de que es el "batallon" Azov, el right sector, el batallon donbass, Aidar... No son 700



"Rusia no quería una guerra" ... por eso entró con su ejército a sangre y fuego en Ucrania. "Rusia tenía miedo de que Ucrania les invadiera" .... es que lo que dices no se sostiene ni con pinzas. Vaya putos oligofrénicos.


----------



## Cuscarejo (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se agradece que te hayas tomado el tiempo. Pero te niego la mayor.
> 
> Putin no es lo que te dicen. Es muy astuto y segurolas. Si ha hecho esto es porque no le quedaba otra. Dicho por kennan y kissinger entre otros hace decenios.
> 
> _*Lo que yo veo objetivo es que Putin le prohibió a Yanukovich que firmara el acuerdo de libre comercio con el UE que TODA Ucrania quería. Por lo que es objetivo que el Maida lo creo Putin.*_



Qué pesado eres macho, deja de darte cabezazos con la realidad.
Putin está jugando al Risk a ciegas. No sabe dónde tiene su ejército ni cuántos son, no sabe cuántos tanques tiene operativos, no sabe qué objetivos tiene tras fracasar su "incursión de 72 horas".
Está dando palos de ciego a ver si salva algo frente a la opinión pública de su país, al que ya ha arruinado económica, militar y socialmente.


----------



## XicoRaro (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Se le ve palidete al pobre PutinMoro. No creo que lo superase.

P.D: la atención médica que le ofrecen es digna de la primera guerra mundial, vaya ejército URSS 2.0 Dimitri de mierda.


----------



## kenny220 (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues hay un vídeo del Isis tirando un kornet contra su versión del leopard..
> Y si se incendia la munición pero no el resto del tanque..



Pq la munición va en un compartimento separado del tanque. Puede reventar la munición pero lo hace hacia afuera, y " Protege" A la tripulación, en un tanque ruso la tripulación da lo mismo, así que si le dan estalla todo.


----------



## Iron John (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## LurkerIII (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y muchos se estaran cagando en el payaso ( que no sabía ukraniano hace 6 años) por haberles metido en una guerraque los primeros que no querian eran los rusos y putin. Rusia esta gastando recursos en una guerra de supervivencia. No les sobra el dinero.



Al ignore vas. Si Putin no quiere esta guerra no tiene más que girar 180º y avanzar hasta la frontera. PUNTO. Ya estoy hasta los cojones de la dialéctica que le niega a países soberanos independientes si pueden aliarse con la UE, la OTAN, la OPEC o un grupo de parchís. Y si no pasas por el aro, Rusia (o USA) tienen todo el derecho a masacrarte.

Que USA haya cometido masacres e injusticias con países soberanos _no justifica_ que Rusia pueda hacer lo mismo. Ninguno de los dos puede, y ambos tienen que ser criticados.

Los problemas Ucrania-Rusia se remontan a _bastante antes_ de que Zelenskyy naciese, de hecho antes de que la OTAN existiese o de que USA fuese el hegemon. Simplemente los rusos consideran que Ucrania es una provincia más de Rusia, que no tienen derecho a existir como país, y ya está. No hay más. Llevan así desde 1917 como mínimo. Intentar colarnos que esto se lo inventó Zelenskyy hace unos años es tomarnos por completamente imbéciles.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se agradece que te hayas tomado el tiempo. Pero te niego la mayor.
> 
> Putin no es lo que te dicen. Es muy astuto y segurolas. Si ha hecho esto es porque no le quedaba otra. Dicho por kennan y kissinger entre otros hace decenios.
> 
> ...



Si ha hecho esto es porque como la mayoria de los dictadores, eliminan/purgan a cualquier persona competente de su entorno por miedo a que lo derroquen y acaban rodeados por una panda de inbeciles que les dicen lo que el dictador quiere oir, en otra mezcla de miedo e interes propio. Luego el dictador se pasa de la raya en parte gracias a su campana de eco privada y su total falta de contaco con la realidad. Rusia amenazada. Joder, si aqui los Alemanes no quieren otra cosa mas que comerciar con ellos, los ingleses llevarse las fortunas de los oligarcas a Londres, los franceses venderles hasta porta helicopteros (Las fabricas de tanques rusas estan paradas por falta de componentes franceses), los yankees les comproban petroleo hasta ayer como si no hubiese mañana.

No te digo que el Putin de 2012 fuera asi. El de 2022 apenas ha salido del Bunker por miedo a coger el resfriado chino. El Putin de 2022 tiene 70 tacos y puede estar tan gaga como el Joe Yankee.

Niegame lo que quieras, obviamente estas en tu derecho y lo respeto. Y aprecio que no te pongas a decir paridas ni sandeces como otros e intentes razonar. Pero te aseguro que estas muy equivocado en la base de tus ideas. Y te repito que te concedo algunas de las cosas que dices de manera aislada, pero esas cosas no dan para montarse semejante pelicula. 

Rusia esta como España a mediados del siglo XIX o Inglaterra a mediados del XX. Habiendo perdido el imperio pero negandose a creerlo y metiendose en aventuras estupidas para demostrar que aun lo son. Rusia es ahora menos que Brasil o la India. Y si le han dejado sentarse en la mesa de los mayores (G7 mas Rusia) estas ultimas dos decadas es por las 6.000 armas atomicas que tiene. Y no hay mas. Cuanto antes lo acepten, mejor les ira.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> "Rusia no quería una guerra" ... por eso entró con su ejército a sangre y fuego en Ucrania. "Rusia tenía miedo de que Ucrania les invadiera" .... es que lo que dices no se sostiene ni con pinzas. Vaya putos oligofrénicos.



Yo he dicho que rusia les iba a invadir? 

Tu estas tonto. 

Rusia no quiere una guerra, como el 99% de las veces mingun pais quiere una guerra. Las guerras son CARAS.
Fijaos en que USA hace guerras convencionales contra pequeños mientras que las guerras grandes las hace con su armamento mas barato. 

EL DOLAR. 

Sanciones. Usa el ejercito como medio coercitivo y usa el frente financiero como medio ejecutor.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Qué pesado eres macho, deja de darte cabezazos con la realidad.
> Putin está jugando al Risk a ciegas. No sabe dónde tiene su ejército ni cuántos son, no sabe cuántos tanques tiene operativos, no sabe qué objetivos tiene tras fracasar su "incursión de 72 horas".
> Está dando palos de ciego a ver si salva algo frente a la opinión pública de su país, al que ya ha arruinado económica, militar y socialmente.



Con mandarme al ignore te vale....


----------



## TAKA (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Espero que los ucras no se fíen. Es difícil que un ruso diga una verdad.



Justo mis pensamientos desde que los rusos han empezado a perder terreno alrededor de Kiev. Creo que la última vez que alguien del Kremlin abrió la boca para decir una verdad fue cuando le aseguraron a Xi que no invadirían durante los Juegos Olímpicos.

Desde luego una retirada rusa no sería para facilitar conversaciones de paz, está muy claro que a Putin la paz se la sopla. O bien quieren redoblar esfuerzos en el Este, tal vez intentando rodear Jarkov y hacer un Mariupol versión 2, o bien están evaluando soltar un nuke en Kiev y quieren a las tropas lejos. En cualquier caso, una retirada de forma chapucera como están haciendo todo en esta guerra, dejando vendidos a parte de sus tropas, cosa que obviamente a Putin le da igual


----------



## moncton (30 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero eso es muerte por suicidio, a los alemanes se les va a congelar el culo.



Alemania quedo arrasada en la segunda guerra mundial y en 20 años era la tercera economia del mundo, no te preocupes por Alemania

Les costara, si, claro, eso no lo duda nadie, pero teniendo pasta y vendiendo mercancias que quiere todo el mundo y un mercado de 400 millones de los habitantes mas ricos del planeta se pueden plantear las cosas a medio y largo plazo

Volveran a quemar carbon, montaran mas renovables, importaran gas del norte de africa, construiran nucleares... lo que haga falta

Tendran unos meses de inflacion alta, tendran que apretarse el cinturon pero saldran de esta. Acaban de aprobar un aumento del gasto militar en 100.000 millones de euros anuales, asi que dinero no parece que les falte

Y si al final dejan de comprar gas y petroleo para siempre a rusia los que salen perjudicados son los rusos

Porque los rusos no tienen otra cosa que vender, nada


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Mar 2022)

Una de mapitas, de los de verdad.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Si ha hecho esto es porque como la mayoria de los dictadores, eliminan/purgan a cualquier persona competente de su entorno por miedo a que lo derroquen y acaban rodeados por una panda de inbeciles que les dicen lo que el dictador quiere oir, en otra mezcla de miedo e interes propio. Luego el dictador se pasa de la raya en parte gracias a su campana de eco privada y su total falta de contaco con la realidad. Rusia amenazada. Joder, si aqui los Alemanes no quieren otra cosa mas que comerciar con ellos, los ingleses llevarse las fortunas de los oligarcas a Londres, los franceses venderles hasta porta helicopteros (Las fabricas de tanques rusas estan paradas por falta de componentes franceses), los yankees les comproban petroleo hasta ayer como si no hubiese mañana.
> 
> No te digo que el Putin de 2012 fuera asi. El de 2022 apenas ha salido del Bunker por miedo a coger el resfriado chino. El Putin de 2022 tiene 70 tacos y puede estar tan gaga como el Joe Yankee.
> 
> ...



En las superpotencias no hay dictadores. Hay cabezas de estado con mas o menos poder. Biden es el omega y putin es el alfa. Pero a putin lo puso ahi el deep state ruso. Ejercito. 

Lo mismo que a biden lo ha puesto ahi el deep state usano.


----------



## Informatico77 (30 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Alemania quedo arrasada en la segunda guerra mundial y en 20 años era la tercera economia del mundo, no te preocupes por Alemania
> 
> Les costara, si, claro, eso no lo duda nadie, pero teniendo pasta y vendiendo mercancias que quiere todo el mundo y un mercado de 400 millones de los habitantes mas ricos del planeta se pueden plantear las cosas a medio y largo plazo
> 
> ...



Es que comparar a Alemania con Rusia da una idea de lo mongers que son los proputin. Eso y decir que los alemanes se congelarán el culo por no tener gas. A ver, niños, el problema del gas no es que no puedan calentarse el culo, es que se utiliza para generar electricidad para la industria. Si el suministro se corta de forma radical desde Rusia, que lo dudo, Alemania lo pasará mal pero pegará un giro brusco a la generación eléctrica y saldrán de ello. Los Rusos, directamente, pasarán hambre.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En las superpotencias no hay dictadores. Hay cabezas de estado con mas o menos poder. Biden es el omega y putin es el alfa. Pero a putin lo puso ahi el deep state ruso. Ejercito.
> 
> Lo mismo que a biden lo ha puesto ahi el deep state usano.



Putin es un dictador que de vez en cuando hace el paripe de unas elecciones y listo. Si le resultas una minima amenaza politica acabas entre rejas o en el cementerio antes de las elecciones. Xi Jin Pin es un dictador de tomo y lomo, que ni hace paripes electrorales ni leches. 

Que los Yankees hacen su elecciones de aqueya manera. Pues cierto, pero si, las super potencias y ex super potencias como Rusia tienen dictadores. 

Ya lo de las conspiraciones y deep no se que ni lo comento. Paso de eso.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Es que comparar a Alemania con Rusia da una idea de lo mongers que son los proputin. Eso y decir que los alemanes se congelarán el culo por no tener gas. A ver, niños, el problema del gas no es que no puedan calentarse el culo, es que se utiliza para generar electricidad para la industria. Si el suministro se corta de forma radical desde Rusia, que lo dudo, Alemania lo pasará mal pero pegará un giro brusco a la generación eléctrica y saldrán de ello. Los Rusos, directamente, pasarán hambre.



Alemania ya ha firmado acuerdos con Qatar para mas gas, Noruega va a empezar a bombear gas a Alemania como nunca antes, se van a traer gaseros de EEUU, carisimos si, pero se van a traer. Ayer escuchaba en la radio que el gobierno igual empeiza a subvencionar las calefacciones domesticas por bomba de calor... Que todo se va a poner mas caro, etc. Pues si, ya pago el litro de diesel a 2,20€. Pero vamos, no es el drama que venden.

Edito. Quien no se que va a hacer con todo el petroleo y gas que van a dejar de vender son los rusos. Los gaseoductos en construccion hacia china estaban previstos para 2025, pero resulta que las empresas que les vendian la tecnoligia, tubos etc son Alemanas. No tienen flota alguna de barcos petroleros y metaneros. Por eso los Indues pagan solo cuando llegue el petroleo, porque las navieras que alquilan los petroleros no se los alquilan a rusia. Igual alguna naviera china puede alquilarlos, pero dudo que tengan barcos de sobra que no usen para transportar crudo a la propia china.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

Los alemanes acojonados.

F.A.

"*La industria química no funcionaría sin gas y petróleo, y la economía no funcionaría sin la industria química*: existe una red de producción complicada detrás de las preocupaciones sobre la prohibición de importar gas.

*Nada funciona en la industria química sin gas y petróleo . Y sin la industria química, la economía no funcionaría*. Eso puede parecer exagerado, pero de hecho estamos rodeados de química en la vida cotidiana: plásticos, lacas, pinturas, tapicería, material de aislamiento; la mayoría de las personas probablemente todavía sean conscientes de la química que hay en ellos. El hecho de que la proporción de los llamados productos petroquímicos en la ropa siga siendo del 20 por ciento, en las cremas para la piel del 40 por ciento e incluso del 35 por ciento en la aspirina debería sorprender a muchos.

En vista de los debates sobre la interrupción del suministro de gas ruso, los representantes de la industria señalan las consecuencias para las cadenas de suministro ramificadas. Michael Vassiliadis, jefe del sindicato químico IG BCE, *advirtió el lunes que se perderían “cientos de miles” de empleos y se interrumpiría el suministro en caso de una interrupción abrupta de las importaciones de gas.* El grupo químico BASF incluso declaró que tendría que cerrar su sitio en Ludwigshafen si las entregas de gas se reducían a más de la mitad. Nunca ha habido tales preocupaciones en el sitio químico más grande del mundo.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que cabrones los chinos, le compran el petroleo a los rusos.... com descuento de 30 dolares por barril
> 
> Este es el grado de amistad y cooperacion del eterno aliado
> 
> Menudos son los chinos, fiate



- He oido que estáis de lebajas, Vladimil? Avle jlande anda


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Imposible, Mariupol lleva 20 días en porder de la Horda.  
Se habrá caído de la moto.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo he dicho que rusia les iba a invadir?
> 
> Tu estas tonto.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Putin es un dictador que de vez en cuando hace el paripe de unas elecciones y listo. Si le resultas una minima amenaza politica acabas entre rejas o en el cementerio antes de las elecciones. Xi Jin Pin es un dictador de tomo y lomo, que ni hace paripes electrorales ni leches.
> 
> Que los Yankees hacen su elecciones de aqueya manera. Pues cierto, pero si, las super potencias y ex super potencias como Rusia tienen dictadores.
> 
> Ya lo de las conspiraciones y deep no se que ni lo comento. Paso de eso.



Lo que dices no tiene sentido. Llama a las cosas por su nombre. Putin no es un dictador.

Fascista, dictador, nazi, 

Por esto no se puede quitar filosofia de los institutos.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Imposible, Mariupol lleva 20 días en porder de la Horda.
> Se habrá caído de la moto.



Por lo blanco que está a mí me parece que le ha podido sentar mal la mayonesa. Mira que se avisa de que no se rompa la cadena del frío


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Mar 2022)

Y el parte de guerra de ayer, 29 de Marzo. Hecho por profesionales de verdad.





__





Institute for the Study of War


The Russians have not yet abandoned their attacks on Kyiv, claims by Russian Defense Ministry officials notwithstanding. Russian forces continued fighting to hold their forwardmost positions on the eastern and western Kyiv outskirts even as badly damaged




www.understandingwar.org





Parece que según este informe en la zona de Donetsk, los Ucros también han ganado terreno y se cuestiona si con el actual estado del ejercito ruso, este podrá consolidar lo que ya tiene ganado.

" *Russian operations in southeastern Ukraine have left large portions of Donetsk Oblast under Ukrainian control. Securing the boundaries of Donetsk Oblast along with the entirety of Luhansk Oblast will likely require a major offensive operation.*_ Much of the area of Donetsk Oblast outside Russian control is flat and sparsely populated—terrain similar to that on which Russian forces elsewhere have been able to advance rapidly, at least earlier in the war. Russian offensive operations in similar terrain more recently have struggled, however. It is too soon to tell how feasible the Russian conquest of all of Donetsk and Luhansk will be for the Russian military in its current state. "_

Y en Mariupol, sigue habiendo ostias, aunque se espera que la ciudad capitule en los próximos días.

_"*Supporting Effort #2—Mariupol:*

Russian forces continued to make steady but likely painful progress in seizing the city of Mariupol on March 29. Fighting has been intense, with Donetsk People’s Republic leaders claiming that Russian forces have made significant advances and the Ukrainian General Staff claiming that Ukrainian forces continue to maintain a coherent defense.[20] Mariupol will likely fall within days. "_


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Una de postureo del títere de Chechenia. 

Llegas a una gasolinera rusa, poner la ametralladora en el suelo, y rezas mientras "luchas en Ucrania". 

La Putinada se traga estos shows.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Alemania quedo arrasada en la segunda guerra mundial y en 20 años era la tercera economia del mundo, no te preocupes por Alemania
> 
> Les costara, si, claro, eso no lo duda nadie, pero teniendo pasta y vendiendo mercancias que quiere todo el mundo y un mercado de 400 millones de los habitantes mas ricos del planeta se pueden plantear las cosas a medio y largo plazo
> 
> ...





Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Una de postureo del títere de Chechenia.
> 
> Llegas a una gasolinera rusa, poner la ametralladora en el suelo, y rezas mientras "luchas en Ucrania".
> 
> La Putinada se traga estos shows.





Y los mercedacos que no falten, que en el Lada no cabemos las cabras y yo.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)

Lo raro del checheno herido es que sea un jovencito imberbe cuerpoescombro cuando el los vídeos que suben a las redes los chechenos son todos armarios barbudos de 2x2 metros y "nasios pa matar".............eso sí , disparando al aire.

Luego primera línea de fuego en el frente es otra cosa........


----------



## Cuscarejo (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Lo que dices no tiene sentido. Llama a las cosas por su nombre. Putin no es un dictador.



Deja de intoxicar, suelta el teclado y sal a que te dé el aire.
¿Qué ganas por defender la cara de Putin en un foro? Igual ni llegas a dos rublos por mensaje.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>





Si las sanciones duran, la gente joven va a odiar a Putin hasta niveles insospechados...

Te dicen que eso de retornar a la vida monacal de su abuela lo va a hacer su puta madre.


----------



## Informatico77 (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Una de postureo del títere de Chechenia.
> 
> Llegas a una gasolinera rusa, poner la ametralladora en el suelo, y rezas mientras "luchas en Ucrania".
> 
> La Putinada se traga estos shows.



Hay que ser un poco serio. Esa foto es un burdo montaje, han sobrepuesto los logos de la petrolera rusa esa sobre los surtidores. Seguramente sea cierto que está en Ucrania.


----------



## Ricardiano (30 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os traigo otro gran guru español fuente de inspiración de las putinas ; esa camisa blanca parece una camisa de fuerza



Lo que es triste no es que haya gente así. Lo triste es que haya tal cantidad de gente que les siga. Que se crean que les están revelando una verdad oculta. Los planes secretos de los que manejan los hilos. Solo hay que ver los comentarios del video. Es terrible. Que dice que el rublo va a desbancar al dolar y se queda tan pancho. También mete al bitcoin claro, porque debe ir cargado de cryptos.

En fin. 

Hay tantos personajes así. Recordemos al 'Coronel' Baños (que lo presenten siempre como con el título de Coronel ya te debería poner en guardia). Un tipo que antes de empezar la invasión, dijo por activa y por pasiva que no habría tal invasión y que Rusia ya había ganado. Porque el cambio de orden mundial era inevitable y blablabla. 

Otro que más que lectores tenía fans. Aunque dijése auténticas barrabasadas. Y ante todo nunca dudar. El signo de los igonarantes y los creyentes. Nunca dudar, tu verdad es absoluta, y el que dude o no piense como tú; o bien no tiene un IQ suficiente (la obsesión por el IQ es otra llamada de alerta), o bien es un agente fanatizado (ahora toca otanista), o bien es un pobre diablo no iniciado en la verdad, alguien que no entiende nada del mundo. 

Ahora que lo pienso no es taaan diferente a cómo funionan las sectas. 

Leí hace tiempo, que una de las primeras sectas estudiadas por psicólogo en EEUU estaba comandada por una ama de casa. Eran los años 50-60 no recuerdo bien, el caso es que la mujer se había rodeado de una serie de acólitos que iban a ser salvados por unos extraterrestres. Ya que la humanidad sería destruida por sus pecados. Tenian una fecha concreta. Se reunieron ese día, entre ellos se había infiltrado uno de los psicólogos que estudiaban el caso. Por supuesto ninguna nave llegó, después de esperar horas, la mujer entró en trance. Y les comunicó a los acólitos que los extraterrestres, habían decidido dar una nueva oportunidad a la humanidad gracias a los "rezos" y el esfuerzo realizado por la secta. Para sorpresa de los psicólogos, todos los componentes de la secta no sólo aceptarón de buena gana la explicación, continuarón quedando y perteneciendo al grupo aún más felices ya que habían salvado al mundo. Y debían asegurar su supervivencia. 

Y es que todo, todo, todo forma parte del plan.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Parece que los ucras también tienen Chechenos y, estos sí, luchan el la guerra. Los chechenos de los rusos luchan en tiktok.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.
> 
> ¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?
> 
> ...



Joder el zascaso se ha oído en Moscú.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.
> 
> ¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?
> 
> ...



Esta bomba que has soltado va a provocar un repliegue que ni el de los rusos en Kiev.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Lo que dices no tiene sentido. Llama a las cosas por su nombre. Putin no es un dictador.
> 
> Fascista, dictador, nazi,
> 
> Por esto no se puede quitar filosofia de los institutos.



*Dictador, dictadora*

_nombre masculino y femenino_


1.
_Soberano que recibe o se arroga el derecho de gobernar con poderes absolutos y sin someterse a ninguna ley.

"nadie se olvida de los crímenes que cometió en sus épocas de dictador"_


2.
_adjetivo · nombre masculino y femenino

[persona] Que abusa de su superioridad, de su fuerza o de su poder en su relación con los demás.

"no seas tan dictadora con tus hijos, déjalos que estudien lo que quieran"_

*Similar: déspota, autócrata, cacique, tirano, opresor, absolutista, .totalitario*

No se, a mi Putin me encaja perfectamente en esas definiciones. Yo en ningun mensaje e usado ni fascista, ni nazi. Bueno, nazi si, pero en respuesta a cuando tu lo has usado. 

Por el hecho de ir a clases de filosofia no se garantiza que se entienda lo que se dice en esas clases. Igual que no es lo mismo ruso parlante que prorruso. Como 2+2 son 4, no 2+2 son 22.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Deja de intoxicar, suelta el teclado y sal a que te dé el aire.
> ¿Qué ganas por defender la cara de Putin en un foro? Igual ni llegas a dos rublos por mensaje.



Defender a putin? 

 Como si le hiciera falta.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> *Dictador, dictadora*
> 
> _nombre masculino y femenino_
> 
> ...



A ti te encaja. No es un hecho objetivo. 
A mi no me encaja en ninguna de las dos acepciones.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ti te encaja. No es un hecho objetivo.
> A mi no me encaja en ninguna de las dos acepciones.



Que a ti no te encaje tampoco es un hecho objetivo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Captura ucraniana interesante:




Por otro lado, Ucrania ha perdido otro Bayraktar TB2. Segundo confirmado visualmente:






Se han localizado estas minas en la zona de Kharkov, hace poco Rusia disparó con los nuevos sistemas de minado a distancia llamados ISDM en esta misma región. Tiene toda la pinta de que estas son las minas que sueltan esos sistemas @El Ariki Mau


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo he dicho que rusia les iba a invadir?
> 
> Tu estas tonto.
> 
> ...



¿Que Rusia no quiere una guerra? Ah claro que la invasión especial no es una guerra, no importa los miles de muertos, los millones de expatriados, la destrucción de viviendas e infraestructuras porque no es una guerra. Tampoco Rusia ha empezado la guerra, perdón operación especial, sino que se ha visto abocada a ella porque Ucrania no acepta la invasión del Donbas y Crimea. Es decir si Rusia organiza una operación especial en España no podemos defendernos puesto que es una operación especial y tenemos que deponer las armas. 
E ahí el pensamiento prorrusito en su máxima expresión, indudablemente estas mejor en el ignore.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Que a ti no te encaje tampoco es un hecho objetivo.



Pues claro que no. Es opinion. Y hacer analisis de una guerra basandote en opiniones te lleva a conclusuones erroneas, que es de donde venimos. 


Que lo que tu quieras que pase no te condicione el analisis tecnico de lo que sucede.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Hilo sobre el Ministerio de Exteriores húngaro y el espionaje ruso, es un coladero de espionaje ruso:


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ti te encaja. No es un hecho objetivo.
> A mi no me encaja en ninguna de las dos acepciones.



A un gobernante que manda asesinar o envenenar políticos de la oposición o periodistas críticos cómo lo llamas?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pues claro que no. Es opinion. Y hacer analisis de una guerra basandote en opiniones te lleva a conclusuones erroneas, que es de donde venimos.
> 
> 
> Que lo que tu quieras que pase no te condicione el analisis tecnico de lo que sucede.



Bien, lo empiezas a entender. Ahora revisa tus creencias partiendo de que ruso parlante no es lo mismo que prorruso.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de Ucrania. ¡Ahí vamos, defendiendo el sueño imperial de Putin y del nacionalismo extremo ruso. También se puede poner en solfa el concepto de Rusia, que en un 90% es territorio conquistado por las malas a otras etnias o naciones. El concepto de EEUU, el de Alemania o el de España.
> 
> ¿Pero de que guerra de supervivencia me hablas? ¿De verdad crees en lo que escribes? ¿Dónde has visto tu acumulaciones de tropas en sus fronteras? ¿Te refieres a un par de miles de soldados en Estonia, Letonia o Lituania? ¿Eso es una amenaza existencial para Rusia, el país mas grande el planeta con mas de 6000 armas nucleares?
> 
> ...



Qué lástima que le dediquéis a bigmermader atención y tiempo foreros tan buenos como tú. Bigmermader no va a leer nada de lo que has puesto, te va a contestar con alguna trolleada.

Señores, bigmermader, mcflurry y esta patulea no entra a este hilo a confrontar opiniones. Sólo quieren trollear o propagandear.

Sólo merecem que se les conteste con un insulto o los que sois más educados que yo, con un meme.

Magnífico tu post, a todo esto


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour como va suecia?


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Que Rusia no quiere una guerra? Ah claro que la invasión especial no es una guerra, no importa los miles de muertos, los millones de expatriados, la destrucción de viviendas e infraestructuras porque no es una guerra. Tampoco Rusia ha empezado la guerra, perdón operación especial, sino que se ha visto abocada a ella porque Ucrania no acepta la invasión del Donbas y Crimea. Es decir si Rusia organiza una operación especial en España no podemos defendernos puesto que es una operación especial y tenemos que deponer las armas.
> E ahí el pensamiento prorrusito en su máxima expresión, indudablemente estas mejor en el ignore.



Estas diciendo cosas que yo no he dicho....estas discutiendo contu alter ego. 

He dicho yo que no deba defenderse un ukraniano que cree en su pais? Es mas, he dejado escrito que se merecen respeto y admiracion. Esos pilotos que han salido con dos cojones sabiendo de la superioridad aerea enemiga tienen todo mi respeto. 

Pero EN MI OPINION, esto no es una guerra entre dos paises. Esto es una lucha geoestrategica donde ukrania es uno de los tontos utiles. Un alfil que se puede perder ( aunque haya sufrimiento del lumpen que es lo que somos todos) para ver hasta que punto se expone la reina del oponente. 

Esto no va de que si russia conquista kiev en dos dias, un mes o tres años, esto va de dolar, de arabia saudi, de taiwan, de petroleo, de gas, del futuro del puto mundo. 

No sabemos cuales son los maximos y minimos que busca russia, por eso solo podemos intentar adivinar o movimientos muy tacticos y pequeños o muy estrategicos y enormes.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estas diciendo cosas que yo no he dicho....estas discutiendo contu alter ego.
> 
> He dicho yo que no deba defenderse un ukraniano que cree en su pais? Es mas, he dejado escrito que se merecen respeto y admiracion. Esos pilotos que han salido con dos cojones sabiendo de la superioridad aerea enemiga tienen todo mi respeto.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña, esto va de guerra, muerte, invasión de una dictadura comunista, no de las magufadas típicas del prorruso.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Que Rusia no quiere una guerra? Ah claro que la invasión especial no es una guerra, no importa los miles de muertos, los millones de expatriados, la destrucción de viviendas e infraestructuras porque no es una guerra. Tampoco Rusia ha empezado la guerra, perdón operación especial, sino que se ha visto abocada a ella porque Ucrania no acepta la invasión del Donbas y Crimea. Es decir si Rusia organiza una operación especial en España no podemos defendernos puesto que es una operación especial y tenemos que deponer las armas.
> E ahí el pensamiento prorrusito en su máxima expresión, indudablemente estas mejor en el ignore.



Los franceses están prohibiendo el uso del catalán en el Rosellón.
Creo que es motivo más que suficiente para enviar a nuestros Leopard por La Junquera en una _Operación Especial_.
Si no conseguimos tomar Perpiñán no pasa nada, diremos que era una broma.


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Según leo en los comentarios, 644.000 euros la unidad. Todo lo que se pueda ayudar es poco.


----------



## Dylan Leary (30 Mar 2022)

A short but succinct video showing what happens when the occupiers are ambushed.


----------



## favelados (30 Mar 2022)

> "Covaleda, post: 39959609, member: 102614"]
> Los franceses están prohibiendo el uso del catalán en el Rosellón.
> Creo que es motivo más que suficiente para enviar a nuestros Leopard por La Junquera en una _Operación Especial_.
> Si no conseguimos tomar Perpiñán no pasa nada, diremos que era una broma.



Si sale mal decimos que es una finta y que el objetivo era fijar a los franceses en Perpiñan para atacarles por Hendaya... Jugada maestra de mi Anchooonio!


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Mar 2022)

Este es el que con el alias de Strelkov organizó las fuerzas de la república de Donetsk en 2014


----------



## Dylan Leary (30 Mar 2022)

In the city of Gomel (Belarus), Russian equipment was seen returning directly to the Russian Federation.

And then to Donbass?


----------



## Chaini (30 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Hay que ser un poco serio. Esa foto es un burdo montaje, han sobrepuesto los logos de la petrolera rusa esa sobre los surtidores. Seguramente sea cierto que está en Ucrania.



Ha tardado muchísimo en llegar a Ucrania, iba a paso de semana santa el pobre, se ve que no tenia muchas ganas de llegar.
Algunas de las fotos que subía eran desde Bielorusia, pero la imagen con *Ruslan Geremeyev * en el hospital da a entender que por fin ha llegado.
Después de investigar los nombres que se citan en la imagen que encontré en el telegram de Azov. El checheno herido (Geremeyev ) es el asesino que disparo por la espalda a rival político de Putin, Nemtsov ,un estadista pacificador y europeista y muy critico con la invasión rusa de Ucrania del 2014.


Putin esta muy agradecido a los chechenos.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Si sale mal decimos que es una finta y que el objetivo era fijar a los franceses en Perpiñan para atacarles por Hendaya... Jugada maestra de mi Anchooonio!



Y si alguien se queja, es que es judío, nazi, progre, nom, oligarca, artista y rojo. Todo a la vez.


----------



## gargamelix (30 Mar 2022)

Ya van más de 4 millones de refugiados de guerra gracias a Putin. Espero que los rusos, los ciudadanos rusos, vayan haciéndose cargo de la importancia de esas cifras y de la catástrofe humanitaria que está generando su corrupto dictador.

Over four million Ukrainian refugees have fled war: UN


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

Los rusos llevan diciendo desde el primer dia que los ucranianos no tienen bayraktars, aviacion y defensas costeras desde el primer dia, ya hemos visto varias veces que despues no es asi. Parece evidente que los ucranianos esconden sus recursos para darles una percepcion equivocada a los rusos a proposito, basicamene les estan dando con su propia medicina a nivel historica.


----------



## XicoRaro (30 Mar 2022)

Informes no oficiales empiezan a circular de que las retiradas al rededor de Kiev son un engaño, y hay un reordenamiento de tropas. También se escucha del reparto de autoinyecciones de Atropina entre la oficialidad Rusa de la zona de Kiev.

Para el que no lo sepa, estás autoinyecciones son el antídoto contra armas químicas. Su reparto entre los oficiales es el paso previo a un ataque con armas químicas.

A Putin hace tiempo que no se le ve. Ojo que podemos estar ante la antesala de una escalada no convencional de la guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Una cosa que se repite mucho en las imágenes de ucrania es, aparte de la chatarra rusa destruida, que las calles en general están sin asfaltar:


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una cosa que se repite mucho en las imágenes de ucrania es, aparte de la chatarra rusa destruida, que las calles en general están sin asfaltar:



Puede ser las cadenas de los blindados que las levantan, ya que no pueden ir por campo a través.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

otra cosa curiosa pasa con los tuiteros. Antiputler cada vez pone más necrológicas y Necro Mancer cada vez más chatarra rusa:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pq la munición va en un compartimento separado del tanque. Puede reventar la munición pero lo hace hacia afuera, y " Protege" A la tripulación, en un tanque ruso la tripulación da lo mismo, así que si le dan estalla todo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una cosa que se repite mucho en las imágenes de ucrania es, aparte de la chatarra rusa destruida, que las calles en general están sin asfaltar:



No conozco Ucrania (aparte de la terminal internacional del Aeropuerto de Kiev donde hacia los transbordos a Kazajistan, no recuerdo si ere el de Hostomel) pero lo que me alucino en el primer viaje que hice a Bielorrusia, fue en el trayecto del Aeropuerto de Minsk a la ciudad. Una estupenda autopista nueva. Pense, joder, no esta mal. Una de las primeras salidas que pasamos y la salida terminaba en un camino de tierra.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Nuevo "vidéo" de RT en Español. De nuevo la bella Inna no participa, lo que me hace seguir creyendo en la bondad de parte de la sociedad rusa. 

Sigue saliendo el puto calvo de mierda, a quien ojalá movilice su ejército para ir a Ucrania a defender la guerra que él contribuye a justificar.










Pablo González: el periodista preso en Polonia “por espía ruso” del que se habla poco (o nada)







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Mar 2022)

Me ha sorprendido lo que dice vistos los iluminados que pululan en las televisiones rusas : fracaso estratégico, éxitos locales, Rusia se ve en el peor escenario que es una guerra de desgaste con lo que implica a todos los niveles.


----------



## kenny220 (30 Mar 2022)

Que cosas, la guerra


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


>



Quemarse se va a quemar igual, el tema es si da tiempo a la tripulación salir, si la munición hace saltar la torreta, no da tiempo a nada. 

A parte que los turcos le metieron un blindaje local, y deja la trasera más débil, y eso lo sabían los del Isis o darán, o como sea.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Bien, lo empiezas a entender. Ahora revisa tus creencias partiendo de que ruso parlante no es lo mismo que prorruso.



El que no entiende o no quiere entender lo que yo digo eres tu. 

Estas diciendo que yo digo que es lo mismo un rusoparlante de un proruso?

No hay por donde cogerte.... Si discutes sobre frases que yo no he dicho no hay forma.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ni de coña, esto va de guerra, muerte, invasión de una dictadura comunista, no de las magufadas típicas del prorruso.



Dictadura comunista. Ok. Con esto creo que ya es suficiente.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dictadura comunista. Ok. Con esto creo que ya es suficiente.



Joder como Cuba, Venezuela o Nicaragua: una élite enriquecida que representa el 1% de la población y el resto en la miseria.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Tremenda escabechina aquí, las fotos de Xudosi son de lo que sale en el primer vídeo:






Nota: lo que Xudosi identifica como IMR-2, diría que es un 9S36


----------



## Indignado (30 Mar 2022)

Chief of Staff - Deputy Commander of the ReADn 35th Motorized Rifle Brigade, Major Oleg Lisovsky Aleisk, Altai Territory *Recycled*


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El que no entiende o no quiere entender lo que yo digo eres tu.
> 
> Estas diciendo que yo digo que es lo mismo un rusoparlante de un proruso?
> 
> No hay por donde cogerte.... Si discutes sobre frases que yo no he dicho no hay forma.



No hombre, intento hacer entender que del mismo modo que tu dices que parto de una base equivocada, eres tu el que realmente lo hace. Y veo que lejos de conseguirlo te confundo mas.

Te he contestado practicamente por orden a todo lo que has ido diciendo. Sobre que Rusia se ha visto obligada a actuar por una amenaza existencial que solo existe en la cabeza de un ultranacionalista ruso paranoico como su presidente. Has puesto en duda el concepto de Ucrania a existir como estado soberano. Yo te he contestado que igual que dudas de Ucrania, se puede dudar de cualquier otro pais del mundo. Y no por eso se estan invadiendo los paises todos los dias los unos a los otros. Esos tiempos ya pasaron. Me has hablado del payaso que dirige Ucrania y te he respondido que el payaso (Mas bien un Buenafuente) no tiene menos capacidad para dirigir un pais que un funcionario de una agencia de espias para dirigir otro. Incluso tiene mas, ya que ha sabido crear riqueza y negocios productivos (Y ha ganado unas elecciones mucho mas limpias que las rusas). Te he contestado a que por el hecho de que en un pais haya extremistas en sus fuerzas armadas, no todo el pais ni dichas fuerzas armadas se pueden considerar extremistas. 

Cierto es que he escrito mucho, y puede que cueste seguirme el hilo. Pero eso ya es otro asunto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder como Cuba, Venezuela o Nicaragua: una élite enriquecida que representa el 1% de la población y el resto en la miseria.



Como nigeria o haiti. O moldavia,

Malo comunista, bueno capitalista. 

Malo nazi, bueno tolerante. 

Así no vamos a ningun lado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Como nigeria o haiti. O moldavia,
> 
> Malo comunista, bueno capitalista.
> 
> ...



Vas bien, Rusia mala; resto del mundo (casi) bueno.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si me escondiera no estaría aquí repartiendo owneds.
> 
> Ya veo que lo haces gratis. Me cuesta creer que alguien utilice todo el día para spamear miles de tweets repetidos en diferentes hilos del foro. Además en un foro que no lee nadie, si me dijeras en Twitter o Facebook. Hay que tener o mucha vocación periodista, o estar muy rabioso contra la invasión rusa.



Tú ya sé que lo haces gratis, no eres un CM.

Te lo dice el que le hizo la mayor pillada de la historia del foro a un CM de Iberdrola. Contestaba en menos de 20 minutos a hilos donde salía la palabra "Iberdrola", a las 6 de la mañana!!  Tendria una alarma que lo tiraba de la cama al salir esa palabra

Había uno que hacía algo similar con la palabra Rusia o Putin, pero era menos descarado 





__





Analisis - Brutal e Increible, las eléctricas (CM's?)contestan de madrugada a las críticas en este foro


Brutal e Increible, CM de las eléctricas contesta de madrugada (en 20 minutos !!!) a las críticas en este foro La primera hora es cuando se puso el primer post, la segunda cuando un conocido forero anti-renovables le responde. ¿Tendrán algún software de aviso ante palabras como IBERDROLA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nuevo "vidéo" de RT en Español. De nuevo la bella Inna no participa, lo que me hace seguir creyendo en la bondad de parte de la sociedad rusa.



A la Inna la reservan para los vídeos de hispanofobia.
Un puto calvo hablando pestes de España queda menos tragable.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hilo sobre el Ministerio de Exteriores húngaro y el espionaje ruso, es un coladero de espionaje ruso:



He leido en algun lado que el grupo de Visegrado, quieren echar a Hungria, no se fian de ellos.... de hecho tenian una reunion en hungria y lo han cancelado


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No hombre, intento hacer entender que del mismo modo que tu dices que parto de una base equivocada, eres tu el que realmente lo hace. Y veo que lejos de conseguirlo te confundo mas.
> 
> Te he contestado practicamente por orden a todo lo que has ido diciendo. Sobre que Rusia se ha visto obligada a actuar por una amenaza existencial que solo existe en la cabeza de un ultranacionalista ruso paranoico como su presidente. Has puesto en duda el concepto de Ucrania a existir como estado soberano. Yo te he contestado que igual que dudas de Ucrania, se puede dudar de cualquier otro pais del mundo. Y no por eso se estan invadiendo los paises todos los dias los unos a los otros. Esos tiempos ya pasaron. Me has hablado del payaso que dirige Ucrania y te he respondido que el payaso (Mas bien un Buenafuente) no tiene menos capacidad para dirigir un pais que un funcionario de una agencia de espias para dirigir otro. Incluso tiene mas, ya que ha sabido crear riqueza y negocios productivos (Y ha ganado unas elecciones mucho mas limpias que las rusas). Te he contestado a que por el hecho de que en un pais haya extremistas en sus fuerzas armadas, no todo el pais ni dichas fuerzas armadas se pueden considerar extremistas.
> 
> Cierto es que he escrito mucho, y puede que cueste seguirme el hilo. Pero eso ya es otro asunto.



Solo existe en la cabeza de u ultranacionalista ruso.......

Y en la de kissinger... Y kennan.. . Tomas tus suposiciones como la verdad.

Que un payaso que acaba de entrar en politica tiene tanta capacidad como un exmiembro de KGB??

podemos decir que su capacidad biologica, de ser humano es la misma o incluso mayor la del humorista.. . . . Pero joder, y la experiencia? Y el olfato, y el conocimiento que te da un servicio secreto? Te vas a foar de los servicios secretos americanos? Te vas a fiar de los tuyos cuando has heredado un estado corrupto? Con injerencias tanto rusas como USAnas?
Un pais que admite un regimiento con principios y creencias extremistas dentro de su ejercito, es un ejercito extremista. Nadie puede entender tener un batallon nazi. No un miembro con la svastica, un regimiento entero con unos principios nazis.


No es posible en un pais normal. Tanques con la bandera confederada en la guerra del golfo. Ok, tanques con la. Comunista en ukrania, ok, incluso svastikas tatuadas. Pero un regimiento nazi?

Venga ya....


No partes de una base equivocada. Las opiniones no son equivocadas. Lo que una base no puede ser es una opinion.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pero no se entiende, porque aparecen bombardeos a lo largo de la vía y hacia el sur. Y por ahí escapar no pueden porque no tienen a donde.
> Quizá se trate de intentar cortar una vía de suministros a Kiev desde el oeste del país.
> En el momento en que los ucranianos se hagan con la M06 los rusos de ese sector se pueden dar por jodidos. Habrá más que palabras para controlar esa carretera.



Bueno, esto si que parece parte de un plan.
Ataque ucraniano desde el norte de Irpin y hacia la M06, nada que no se dijera o supusiera desde hace días:







Eso explica además la fuga precipitada de los rusos robando en edificios que vimos ayer en el área de Bucha.
Los Ucranianos han pasado el canal de Irpin y enfilan por la carretera M06 a esta hora. No doy un duro por los restos del ejército ruso que sitiaba el oeste de Kiev, al que supongo en desbandada hacia el norte, huyendo en dirección a Bielorrusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Solo existe en la cabeza de u ultranacionalista ruso.......
> 
> Y en la de kissinger... Y kennan.. . Tomas tus suposiciones como la verdad.
> 
> ...



¿Tu has visto el discurso entero de Putin anunciando la Operacion Especial? ¿No es el discurso de un ultranacionalista? Ojo, que el abuelete Joe es otro ultranacionalista de su pais. Y Xi del suyo.

Hablas de Putin como si hubiera sido una especie de 007. Que era un oficinista el la DDR que estaba pensando en trabajar de taxista cuando volviera a casa. Al menos Zelensky ha sido capad de crear empresas funcionales. ¿Kissinger, Kennan...? Hablaban de otro Putin hace mas de una decada. La gente cambia, y por desgracia Putin ha cambiado a lo peor posible. Lo del estado corrupto se aplica igualmente para Rusia. La diferencia es que Zelensky ha sacado leyes contra la corrupcion. Putin ha cambiado leyes para perpetuarse en el poder y crujir al que le lleve la contraria. Tambien hemos visto tanques rusos en Ucrania con la bandera de la URSS, tarados hay en todas partes. Y hay mas radicales islamicos en el ejercito ruso que nazis en el Ucraniano. Pero si dices que los Ucranianos por eso son todos nazis, tendras que admitir que los rusos son todos Yihadistas. ¿Te parece normal tener 10.000 tios gritando Ala es grande mientras arrasan un pais? ¿O acaso consideras mas legitimo a un Yihadista que a un nazi?


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Mar 2022)

2 detalles del vídeo, no han bombardeado la iglesia y sus proximidades y esa palabra escrita en el suelo dice "niños"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

´


Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Tu has visto el discurso entero de Putin anunciando la Operacion Especial? ¿No es el discurso de un ultranacionalista? Ojo, que el abuelete Joe es otro ultranacionalista de su pais. Y Xi del suyo.
> 
> Hablas de Putin como si hubiera sido una especie de 007. Que era un oficinista el la DDR que estaba pensando en trabajar de taxista cuando volviera a casa. Al menos Zelensky ha sido capad de crear empresas funcionales. ¿Kissinger, Kennan...? Hablaban de otro Putin hace mas de una decada. La gente cambia, y por desgracia Putin ha cambiado a lo peor posible. Lo del estado corrupto se aplica igualmente para Rusia. La diferencia es que Zelensky ha sacado leyes contra la corrupcion. Putin ha cambiado leyes para perpetuarse en el poder y crujir al que le lleve la contraria. Tambien hemos visto tanques rusos en Ucrania con la bandera de la URSS, tarados hay en todas partes. Y hay mas radicales islamicos en el ejercito ruso que nazis en el Ucraniano. Pero si dices que los Ucranianos por eso son todos nazis, tendras que admitir que los rusos son todos Yihadistas. ¿Te parece normal tener 10.000 tios gritando Ala es grande mientras arrasan un pais? ¿O acaso consideras mas legitimo a un Yihadista que a un nazi?


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Indignado (30 Mar 2022)

Hola soy coco y hoy os voy a explicar la diferencia entre nazis buenos y los nazis malos.







Si los nazis sirven a los intereses de Putin y Rusia entonces son buenos , como el batallón Wagner







Pero estos nazis son malos por definición por que son contrarios al kremlin







Y esta es la lección de hoy amigos


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Tu has visto el discurso entero de Putin anunciando la Operacion Especial? ¿No es el discurso de un ultranacionalista? Ojo, que el abuelete Joe es otro ultranacionalista de su pais. Y Xi del suyo.
> 
> Hablas de Putin como si hubiera sido una especie de 007. Que era un oficinista el la DDR que estaba pensando en trabajar de taxista cuando volviera a casa. Al menos Zelensky ha sido capad de crear empresas funcionales. ¿Kissinger, Kennan...? Hablaban de otro Putin hace mas de una decada. La gente cambia, y por desgracia Putin ha cambiado a lo peor posible. Lo del estado corrupto se aplica igualmente para Rusia. La diferencia es que Zelensky ha sacado leyes contra la corrupcion. Putin ha cambiado leyes para perpetuarse en el poder y crujir al que le lleve la contraria. Tambien hemos visto tanques rusos en Ucrania con la bandera de la URSS, tarados hay en todas partes. Y hay mas radicales islamicos en el ejercito ruso que nazis en el Ucraniano. Pero si dices que los Ucranianos por eso son todos nazis, tendras que admitir que los rusos son todos Yihadistas. ¿Te parece normal tener 10.000 tios gritando Ala es grande mientras arrasan un pais? ¿O acaso consideras mas legitimo a un Yihadista que a un nazi?



Joder. Que se va a una guerra joder.. . .


----------



## Tusade (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dictadura comunista. Ok. Con esto creo que ya es suficiente.



Esto va de una guerra imperialista para satisfacer el ego del Kan, del Dictador comunista, del Tirano, llámalo como quieras, esto va de una invasión a sangre y fuego como te ha dicho el forero @Nicors , no de tus magufadas de sionistas judíos y reptilianos.

Y aquí ninguno queremos someternos a un Kan de las estepas. ¿Tú sí? Pues vete a las estepas, a morir por tu amo.


----------



## hightower (30 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ni más ni menos.
> Quisieron hacer un _Market Garden_ y no les salió. Fue hace semanas, algunos lo tenemos fresco en la memoria. La vida del paraca es dura, caes, te embolsas y esperas a enlazar con la columna. Si la columna no llega (fue lo que pasó), adiós muy buenas.



Y digo yo, que soy bastante ignorante. ¿que sentido tienen una operación asi?, porque estás dejando a unos tios colgados, dejandole claro al enemigo cual es la dirección de avance de la columnas y perdiendo el factor sorpresa y la iniciativa. ¿algún experto puede ilustrarme?.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No hombre, intento hacer entender que del mismo modo que tu dices que parto de una base equivocada, eres tu el que realmente lo hace. Y veo que lejos de conseguirlo te confundo mas.
> 
> Te he contestado practicamente por orden a todo lo que has ido diciendo. Sobre que Rusia se ha visto obligada a actuar por una amenaza existencial que solo existe en la cabeza de un ultranacionalista ruso paranoico como su presidente. Has puesto en duda el concepto de Ucrania a existir como estado soberano. Yo te he contestado que igual que dudas de Ucrania, se puede dudar de cualquier otro pais del mundo. Y no por eso se estan invadiendo los paises todos los dias los unos a los otros. Esos tiempos ya pasaron. Me has hablado del payaso que dirige Ucrania y te he respondido que el payaso (Mas bien un Buenafuente) no tiene menos capacidad para dirigir un pais que un funcionario de una agencia de espias para dirigir otro. Incluso tiene mas, ya que ha sabido crear riqueza y negocios productivos (Y ha ganado unas elecciones mucho mas limpias que las rusas). Te he contestado a que por el hecho de que en un pais haya extremistas en sus fuerzas armadas, no todo el pais ni dichas fuerzas armadas se pueden considerar extremistas.
> 
> Cierto es que he escrito mucho, y puede que cueste seguirme el hilo. Pero eso ya es otro asunto.



Solo existe en la cabeza de u ultranacionalista ruso.......

Y en la de kissinger... Y kennan.. . Tomas tus suposiciones como la verdad.

Que un payaso que acaba de entrar en politica tiene tanta capacidad como un exmiembro de KGB??

podemos decir que su capacidad biologica, de ser humano es la misma o incluso mayor la del humorista.. . . . Pero joder, y la experiencia? Y el olfato, y el conocimiento que te da un servicio secreto? Te vas a foar de los servicios secretos americanos? Te vas a fiar de los tuyos cuando has heredado un estado corrupto? Con injerencias tanto rusas como USAnas?
Un pais que admite un regimiento con principios y creencias extremistas dentro de su ejercito, es un ejercito extremista. Nadie puede entender tener un batallon nazi. No un miembro con la svastica, un regimiento entero con unos principios nazis.


No es posible en un pais normal. Tanques con la bandera confederada en la guerra del golfo. Ok, tanques con la. Comunista en ukrania, ok, incluso svastikas tatuadas. Pero un regimiento nazi?

Venga ya....


No partes de una base equivocada. Las opiniones no son equivocadas. Lo que una base no puede ser es una opinion. Una base debesser un hecho objetivo. 

Partir de la base de que putin esta loco, que zelensky es de la cia o que rusia queria invadir ukrania en dos dias son opiniones.


Tusade dijo:


> Esto va de una guerra imperialista para satisfacer el ego del Kan, del Dictador comunista, del Tirano, llámalo como quieras, esto va de una invasión a sangre y fuego como te ha dicho el forero @Nicors , no de tus magufadas de sionistas judíos y reptilianos.
> 
> Y aquí ninguno queremos someternos a un Kan de las estepas. ¿Tú sí? Pues vete a las estepas, a morir por tu amo.



Eso. Llamalo como quieras. Total.

Lo importante es la propaganda. No pienses. Llama lo que quieras a lo que te apetezca. Total....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Y digo yo, que soy bastante ignorante. ¿que sentido tienen una operación asi?, porque estás dejando a unos tios colgados, dejandole claro al enemigo cual es la dirección de avance de la columnas y perdiendo el factor sorpresa y la iniciativa. ¿algún experto puede ilustrarme?.



se llama planificarcon el culo


----------



## Tusade (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso. Llamalo como quieras. Total.
> 
> Lo importante es la propaganda. No pienses. Llama lo que quieras a lo que te apetezca. Total....



Aquí el que no piensa eres tú, que te niegas a admitir que es una guerra imperialista (porque te ha dicho tu amo que es una "_operación militar especial_") y dices que todo es una gran conspiración de sionistas, judíos y reptilianos.

Y claro que la Putona es un puto Dictador Comunista: tiranía, esclavitud y miseria. ¡¡A morir todos por la gloria del Líder Supremo!! Y encima, exhibiendo heráldica y simbología soviética en sus desfiles militares de Moscú.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso. Llamalo como quieras. Total.
> 
> Lo importante es la propaganda. No pienses. Llama lo que quieras a lo que te apetezca. Total....



Y tú cómo llamas a Rusia?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tusade (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y tú cómo llamas a Rusia?



Ya respondo yo por él: _Rusia es la Salvadora de Occidente, la que lucha con el NWO, el último bastión de civilización cristiana occidental,... 
_



Así "_liberan_" y "_desnazifican_" Ucrania: arrasando sus ciudades hasta los cimientos y masacrando a su gente.

Pero eh, los que "no pensamos y tragamos propaganda" somos nosotros. Para el retarded este de @bigmaller todo es una gran conspiración de los marcianos, de los judíos, de los Iluminati,...


----------



## hightower (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> se llama planificarcon el culo



Ya, pero Monty tambien lo hizo en Market Garden (que tb salio como el culo by the way)


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)

En unos minutos publicaré una noticia bomba en un hilo, parte investigación personal... No exagero, y no bromeo. Estad atentos. Prometo risas...


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremenda escabechina aquí, las fotos de Xudosi son de lo que sale en el primer vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es una columna entera. Buena caza.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A la Inna la reservan para los vídeos de hispanofobia.
> Un puto calvo hablando pestes de España queda menos tragable.



Déjame que crea, iluso yo, que se niega a esparcir propaganda rusa mientras sigan cometiendo crímenes de guerra.

Los pagafantas somos así de bobos.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y tú cómo llamas a Rusia?



Rusia es un estado soberano, aun.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

¿No os parece que los uniformes rusos cada vez son más variopintos?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

El tuitero Mr.Ghostly parece que está de vuelta con memes y otra cuenta, pensé que había fallecido en 2018, porque lleva desaparecido desde entonces. Hilo suyo sobre follaputis:


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Rusia es un estado soberano, aun.



Si dices aún, es que consideras que esa soberanía está amenazada. Por quién o qué?

Y Rusia no es un estado. Es un país, una nación. Un estado es un sistema legal y jurídico que se financia a base de impuestos y tiene el monopolio de la violencia en su territorio. Rusia es más que sus burócratas y funcionarios.


----------



## mapachën (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Bien, lo empiezas a entender. Ahora revisa tus creencias partiendo de que ruso parlante no es lo mismo que prorruso.



Es que por esa regla de 3… habría 600 millones de pro españoles… vamos a liberar Baja California y Buenos Aires 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> En unos minutos publicaré una noticia bomba en un hilo, parte investigación personal... No exagero, y no bromeo. Estad atentos. Prometo risas...











BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM: La agencia estatal rusa publicó (y borró) un artículo.... ¡ANUNCIANDO LA CAPTURA DE KIEV Y EL REGRESO DE UCRANIA A RUSIA!


"Es una finta" decían... "Es para fijar a los ucranianos en Kiev y entretenerles mientras se captura el Donbass" decían... Estaba revisando un tweet de un periodista que se burlaba de la supuesta "finta de despiste" de Rusia en Kiev, que los rusos han utilizado para justificar su repliegue...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Lo han vuelto a hacer jojo


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Si dices aún, es que consideras que esa soberanía está amenazada. Por quién o qué?
> 
> Y Rusia no es un estado. Es un país, una nación. Un estado es un sistema legal y jurídico que se financia a base de impuestos y tiene el monopolio de la violencia en su territorio. Rusia es más que sus burócratas y funcionarios.



Esa soberania esta amenazada por otros estados soberanos, como USA, y china. 

Se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los estados soberanos en el mundo a dia de hoy. 


Rusia no es un estado??
Y rusia tambien es un trozo de tierra. Y lo omites. 

Esto es discutir por discutir. El estado ruso es el que dicta la politica exterior, de defensa... . Venga joder....


----------



## LurkerIII (30 Mar 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Y digo yo, que soy bastante ignorante. ¿que sentido tienen una operación asi?, porque estás dejando a unos tios colgados, dejandole claro al enemigo cual es la dirección de avance de la columnas y perdiendo el factor sorpresa y la iniciativa. ¿algún experto puede ilustrarme?.



La idea es Shock and Awe: el tema es que nosotros podemos ver los movimientos _ahora_, pero en las primeras horas no tienes ni puta idea (supuestamente) de lo que está haciendo el enemigo. ¿Dónde tienen más fuerzas? ¿Dónde me refuerzo? ¿Dónde coloco más/menos defensas? Si el movimiento Sumy -> Kyiv va perfecto, las tropas que han sido sobrepasadas pueden pensar "joder, nos han envuelto, hay que rendirse". Si los del sur enlazan con Kharkov, toda tropa del Donbás pensaría "joder, estamos aislados de refuerzos y abastecimientos, poco vamos a durar". Si Kyiv no tiene buena info, podría pensar que todas sus tropas han colapsado y se están rindiendo en masa, así que mejor huir. Con cuatro gatos tomas el país, igual que hicieron en Crimea.

El problema de esta "operación especial" en concreto es que la inteligencia americana lo ha hecho 10/10. Prácticamente eran los únicos de relevancia que decían abiertamente que Rusia iba a invadir antes de que lo hiciesen, y después seguramente tenían informados a los ucranianos al minuto de todos los movimientos de tropas rusas. El ejército ucraniano dejó avanzar a los rusos aumentando la fricción todo lo posible (hostigando las comunicaciones, hit-and-run, etc), y todos nos quedamos como el título del hilo: "Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa..."


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM: La agencia estatal rusa publicó (y borró) un artículo.... ¡ANUNCIANDO LA CAPTURA DE KIEV Y EL REGRESO DE UCRANIA A RUSIA!
> 
> 
> "Es una finta" decían... "Es para fijar a los ucranianos en Kiev y entretenerles mientras se captura el Donbass" decían... Estaba revisando un tweet de un periodista que se burlaba de la supuesta "finta de despiste" de Rusia en Kiev, que los rusos han utilizado para justificar su repliegue...
> ...



Que bestia


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)

Que bonito está quedando Mariupol.


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Mar 2022)

Al eslovaco le va costar cara la gracia, si es que es una gracia:

*INFO EUROPA 1 - Un avión robado en Italia sobrevuela la base militar de Toulon, un Mirage 2000 lo intercepta*

_El miércoles por la mañana, en torno a las 10.40 horas, un Mirage 2000 de las fuerzas aéreas se vio obligado a despegar para interceptar un avión que acababa de ser robado en Italia. El piloto, que decía ser de nacionalidad eslovaca, acababa de sobrevolar la base naval de Tolón, en la región de Var. Esto llevó al cierre temporal del espacio aéreo de Niza.
Particularmente vigilante en su misión de vigilar los cielos en el contexto de la guerra en Ucrania, el Ejército del Aire fue llamado este miércoles por la mañana, alrededor de las 10:40 horas, para una misión sorprendente. Un avión de combate Mirage 2000 despegó de la base militar de Orange. En vuelo, los aviadores franceses obligaron a un avión de turismo a realizar un aterrizaje de emergencia en la pista del aeródromo de Aix-Les Milles. El avión no tenía plan de vuelo, ni contacto por radio y volaba a baja altura.

Sobrevolar lugares altamente sensibles
Durante la fase de aterrizaje de la aeronave también se desplegó un helicóptero Fennec perteneciente al cuartel general operativo. Obedeciendo las órdenes de los militares franceses, el piloto no se resistió. Según nuestras informaciones, el piloto era un hombre sin documentos de identidad, que decía haber nacido el 19 de septiembre de 1988 en Eslovaquia. Y un detalle: el hombre iba en calcetines.

El avión se vio obligado a realizar un aterrizaje de emergencia porque el piloto es sospechoso de haber robado el aparato en Italia, antes de entrar en el espacio aéreo francés y pasar por encima de varias zonas en las que está prohibido el sobrevuelo... Lugares muy sensibles como la base naval de Toulon, sede de los submarinos nucleares franceses de ataque y el aeropuerto de Niza-Costa Azul, lo que llevó a las autoridades a cerrar el espacio aéreo sobre Niza durante unos 30 minutos.

170 "situaciones anómalas" en 2021 
Tras el aterrizaje del avión turístico, las fuerzas aéreas entregaron al piloto a la policía. El hombre fue detenido en tierra por la brigada de la policía de aviación de Marsella de la policía de fronteras. Fue detenido inmediatamente. Según Europa 1, hablaba inglés y entregó a la policía una carta escrita en inglés.

En 2021, 170 "situaciones anormales" requirieron la intervención de aviones de combate o helicópteros de la fuerza aérea y del espacio._

Fuente:

INFO EUROPE 1 - Un avion dérobé en Italie survole la base militaire de Toulon, un Mirage 2000 l'intercepte


----------



## Poncio (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lo han vuelto a hacer jojo



Siempre alegra el día ver tractores apoyando el esfuerzo de guerra. Llevado por la curiosidad he averiguado que el modelo en cuestión es un T-150K de la empresa de tractores KhTZ de Jarkov. No solo de John Deere y Case siembra el Ucraniano, también tiene industria nacional.


----------



## Walter Eucken (30 Mar 2022)

Top Russian colonel 'killed' as Putin loses '17,000 troops' in Ukraine conflict


Ukraine has announced that Colonel Denis Kurilo, commander of Vladimir Putin's 200th motorised rifle brigade, had been "eliminated" along with 1,500 troops, bringing estimated Russian losses to 17,200




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

un poco de humor


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Está la cosa interesante hoy

A destacar el Eurofighter y el Hercules canadiense que viene de Grecia, bueno y el C-17 que hay caben muchas cosas.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Que bonito está quedando Mariupol.



Por fin algún ucraniano que maneja decentemente la cámara de los drones. Le falta ajustar la velocidad y poco más, los planos son correctos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Mar 2022)

El hilo diario del general Mick Ryan. Hoy analiza la estrategia Ucraniana, los factores que le han llevado a tener éxito hasta el momento y las claves para una victoria futura. Gente, hay que seguir arrimando el hombro en lo que se pueda.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Administración Biden: el liderazgo de EE. UU. procede del hecho de que Putin no recibe información sobre el estado real de las cosas en el frente, sobre las acciones del ejército ruso, sobre las sanciones económicas y sus consecuencias. El círculo interno simplemente tiene miedo de decir #Putin la verdad.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Les podian enviar unos Challenger


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Noruega ha anunciado que ha donado otras 2.000 armas antitanque M72 a Ucrania - Reuters


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Yo no conozco a muchos ucranianos del Donbas, conozco compañeras de universidad de mi mujer, que son de Donetsk y me cuentas cosas muy distintas a todo este cuento tuyo. Las entretenidas historias de sus padres cuando tenían que huir de las "amables milicias prorrusas" abandonándolo todo. Puedes hablar de los 2 millones de personas que como ellos tuvieron que abandonar el Donbas porque, aunque hablases ruso el 99,99% de ellos, no querían ser rusos. Que la propaganda rusa te diga que hay millones de personas bajo la bota de un gobierno opresor nazi, no quiere decir que sea cierto. Te repito, no confundir ruso parlante con prorruso. Sin ir más lejos, ayer mientras mi hijo estaba en gimnasia, estuve hablando con el padre de otro crio. Una familia que llego a Alemania hace como un año desde Odesa. 100% ruso parlantes. Antes se quejaba del gobierno de Ucrania, de que cada vez hay más presión por hablar ucraniano en vez de ruso. Un problema ligústico que se repite en muchos países del mundo, incluidos un monto de países de la UE. ¿Pero crees que quería que Rusia arrasara su país para garantizarles el derecho de hablar "solo" en ruso? No te haces ni idea del alivio que tenía ayer cuando hablábamos de que una ocupación/destrucción Odesa por parte de los libertadores estaba cada vez estaba más lejos. Te concedo de antemano que es gente descontenta con el gobierno de Ucrania. (Como casi todo aquel que vota al partido que pierde las elecciones) Pero ni de lejos se les paso en la cabeza mudarse a Donetsk o a Rusia. Se han venido a Alemania.
> 
> Y ya vale con el cuento de los nazis, que si nazis aquí, que si nazis allí, que si el ejército son nazis. Muy bien, hay unidades nazis en el ejército de Ucrania, nadie lo niega. Pero, ¿Cuántas en total? El "batallón" Azov. Ok, lo aceptamos. Es cierto. ¿Qué otras unidades nazis hay? ¿Sabes que un batallón son 700 u 800 hombres? Ósea que, por 800 tíos, es más pongamos por 2000 tíos (Que es más del doble), el ejército de Ucrania hay que considerarlo un ejército de nazis. ¿Correcto? Entonces, podemos decir sin error a equivocarnos que la Federación Rusa es un califato islámico porque tiene más de 10.000 chechenos gritando en Ucrania, y que tenemos una yihad contra Europa.
> ¡Venga hombre!, despierta de una vez. Algunas cosas de las que dices son ciertas. Algunas aisladas. Pero no todo el conjunto, ni de lejos. 2+2=4. No 2+2=22.
> ...



El más furibundo anti-kremlin que conozco tiene por lengua materna el ruso y no sabe hablar ucraniano siendo él de Járkov.


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Les podian enviar unos Challenger




¿Cuánto tardarían los ucranianos en tener tripulaciones entrenadas?, la verdad es que podrían entrenarlas en GB y volver con los vehículos. Con unos mil millones de libras les ponen allí 200. Y entonces barren.

El dinero no es problema para los piratas, lo pintan de inversión y la atmósfera generada hace que el parlamento lo apruebe sin discutirlo mucho.


Soñar es gratis....


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardarían los ucranianos en tener tripulaciones entrenadas?, la verdad es que podrían entrenarlas en GB y volver con los vehículos. Con unos mil millones de libras les ponen allí 200. Y entonces barren.
> 
> El dinero no es problema para los piratas, lo pintan de inversión y la atmósfera generada hace que el parlamento lo apruebe sin discutirlo mucho.
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he pensado eso de montar campos de entrenamiento en paises como Alemania, Polonia o Rumania, entrenarlos y luego enviarlos por la frontera Sur.

No solo con este tipo de armamento sino tb con otros tipos, e ir rotando a las tropas, mientras descansan, las entrenas y luego de vuelta al frente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> un poco de humor




Me parto


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

LA batalla de Karkov ha debido de ser alucinante

"Casi todos muertos, 2 personas sobrevivieron" Teniente Molchanov Dmitry Vladimirovich. Jefe de Comunicaciones, Unidad Militar 94018, 59.º Regimiento de Tanques de la Guardia, 144.º Regimiento de la Guardia MSD. Durante más de un mes bombardearon Jarkov sin piedad, aunque su abuela y su abuelo viven cerca de la mismísima Ucrania, el pueblo de Novopole cerca de Krivoy Rog.



- El 59 regimiento de carros ha quedado pulverizado por Jarkov.
- Jarkov ha sido un muro, y eso que está solo a unas decenas de km de la frontera rusa. Intentaron entrar con algunas compañías de Spetsnaz los primeros días, pero fueron masacradas y desde entonces se limitaban a bombardear la ciudad.
- Este regimiento de tanques pertenecía a la 144 de Guardias, con sede en Yelnya(smolensk) De lo mejor que tenía Rusia,por la zona noreste de Ucrania las unidades mas top de las fuerzas armadas rusas han sufrido mucho.


----------



## gargamelix (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado eso de montar campos de entrenamiento en paises como Alemania, Polonia o Rumania, entrenarlos y luego enviarlos por la frontera Sur.
> 
> No solo con este tipo de armamento sino tb con otros tipos, e ir rotando a las tropas, mientras descansan, las entrenas y luego de vuelta al frente



Para este sistema antiaereo Starstreak el Reino Unido ha formado personal ucraniano en tres semanas y ya han comenzado a entregar. Es decir, sí hacen estas cosas pero no se si hay más países haciéndolo. Tampoco sería bueno que se supiera.

All You Need To Know About The Starstreak Missiles Now In The Hands Of Ukrainian Troops


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado eso de montar campos de entrenamiento en paises como Alemania, Polonia o Rumania, entrenarlos y luego enviarlos por la frontera Sur.
> 
> No solo con este tipo de armamento sino tb con otros tipos, e ir rotando a las tropas, mientras descansan, las entrenas y luego de vuelta al frente




Sobre el papel está bien, el papel lo aguanta todo. Como el plan ruso. 
En la práctica, cuando esas tripulaciones estén entrenadas, la guerra se ha terminado. Ni el sádico de Putín quería una guerra, solo quería tragarse Ucrania en unas horas, ahora está huyendo hacia delante, pero aun así, no va a durar más de tres meses más. Y qué menos que tres meses para entrenar una tripulación completamente ajena a semejante sistema de armas.

Pero solo pensarlo da para paja. Veremos qué ayuda más letal tiene en la cabeza el hipócrita de Boris.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)

A ver los del flight tracker ese… hoy ha pasado un caza a toda velocidad por encima de Estocolmo a ver si podéis ver que es. Ha debido ser como entre 13 y 14


----------



## ELVR (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> A ver los del flight tracker ese… hoy ha pasado un caza a toda velocidad por encima de Estocolmo a ver si podéis ver que es. Ha debido ser como entre 13 y 14



Supongo que un Gripen probablemente interceptando alguna incursión rusa en el espacio aéreo sueco como suelen hacer desde hace años.


----------



## gargamelix (30 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> A ver los del flight tracker ese… hoy ha pasado un caza a toda velocidad por encima de Estocolmo a ver si podéis ver que es. Ha debido ser como entre 13 y 14



Los cazas suelen volar con el transpondedor apagado. Ahora mismo debe haber un buen montón patrullando la frontera de Ucrania y no se puede ver.


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que los ucras también tienen Chechenos y, estos sí, luchan el la guerra. Los chechenos de los rusos luchan en tiktok.



También georgianos


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Qué lástima que le dediquéis a bigmermader atención y tiempo foreros tan buenos como tú. Bigmermader no va a leer nada de lo que has puesto, te va a contestar con alguna trolleada.
> 
> Señores, bigmermader, mcflurry y esta patulea no entra a este hilo a confrontar opiniones. Sólo quieren trollear o propagandear.
> 
> ...



Ese par son chavistas bolivarianos conocidos en distintos foros dando las mismas opiniones durante 10 años.


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardarían los ucranianos en tener tripulaciones entrenadas?, la verdad es que podrían entrenarlas en GB y volver con los vehículos. Con unos mil millones de libras les ponen allí 200. Y entonces barren.
> 
> El dinero no es problema para los piratas, lo pintan de inversión y la atmósfera generada hace que el parlamento lo apruebe sin discutirlo mucho.
> 
> ...



Challenger no, pero "comprar y regalar" T72s (que los ucranianos saben manejar) de los que hay en Polonia, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria...no seria dificil, con no decirselo a Borrell.


----------



## Fiallo (30 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los rusos llevan diciendo desde el primer dia que los ucranianos no tienen bayraktars, aviacion y defensas costeras desde el primer dia, ya hemos visto varias veces que despues no es asi. Parece evidente que los ucranianos esconden sus recursos para darles una percepcion equivocada a los rusos a proposito, basicamene les estan dando con su propia medicina a nivel historica.



Un ucraniano rusoparlante que sigo en twitter siempre dijo que zelensky había escondido todo el armamento en bunker por recomendación de la inteligencia británica y de EEUU.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Me da que a Hungria le van a hacer un Pablo Casado en Europa

El último escándalo ruso de Hungría: 
@direkt36
revela que el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Orbán se ha visto comprometido por una campaña rusa de ciberespionaje en curso. Incluso piratearon el canal encriptado que también transmitía material confidencial de la OTAN y la UE.


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

Siguen reportando nuevas perdidas rusas de estos dias en la batalla de Trostianets ha sido un autentica salvajada.
Creo que van por la docena de T80s perdidos.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Me da que a Hungria le van a hacer un Pablo Casado en Europa
> 
> El último escándalo ruso de Hungría:
> @direkt36
> revela que el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Orbán se ha visto comprometido por una campaña rusa de ciberespionaje en curso. Incluso piratearon el canal encriptado que también transmitía material confidencial de la OTAN y la UE.



ojo que lo mismo es contraespionaje

hacen como que no se han enterado de que el ordenata está pinchado y le meten info falsa, explicaría algunas cosas

ahora igual no interesa ese ordenador y se hacen los sorprendidos


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Interesante. Cuando hablamos de un BTG o batallón ruso, hablamos de esto:


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Los oficiales bielorrusos crearon una nueva unidad militar para ayudar a los ucranianos. El regimiento "Pahonia" es una parte oficial de la Legión Internacional de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además de ayudar , el regimiento tiene como objetivo establecer una base para el nuevo ejército profesional bielorruso.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Pero eso es muerte por suicidio, a los alemanes se les va a congelar el culo.



Pues los alemanes han firmado recientemente un acuerdo con Qatar:

Alemania firma acuerdo para importar gas de Qatar | DW | 21.03.2022


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Mar 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Parece que te encanta editar bastante los post que previamente ya te han citado y contestado.
> 
> No pasa nada. Ese mapa que para ti no vale nada es del Ministerio de Defensa britanico. Te sugiero que le contestes a ellos. No les digas que son prorusos...



Se habran cruzado. Pero que te vuelvo a repetir, que un mapa no dice nada. Que lo importante son tres cosas. Las fuerzas que tienes y su estado de combate, la capacidad de proyectarlas, y la capacidad de generar dinero que te sostenga eso


----------



## duncan (30 Mar 2022)

Sobre el Stugna:








Los misiles Stugna-P ucranianos junto con los Javelin están causando estragos a los tanques rusos. – Galaxia Militar


Rusia ha dicho que reducirá radicalmente las actividades militares en Ucrania tras más de un mes de intensos combates, aunque




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Interesante. El 1 de Abril (este viernes) Rusia tiene que licenciar a los reclutas de hace 1 año y, no solo hay algunos luchando en Ucrania, sino que hay otros que han muerto allí y sus familias no lo saben. Esas familias esperan a sus niños el 1 de Abril.









Is the Russian Military Running Out of Soldiers?


When the fighting stops in Ukraine and the two sides stake out their claims and demands, it is almost guaranteed that Russia’s new conventional military force will be weaker than it was before the war.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Jjajajajajajajaja...vaya tela el nivel de este hilo. Si si ya hay varias divisiones todos con el mismo gorro y sin enseñar la cara.


----------



## Cuscarejo (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Interesante. El 1 de Abril (este viernes) Rusia tiene que licenciar a los reclutas de hace 1 año y, no solo hay algunos luchando en Ucrania, sino que hay otros que han muerto allí y sus familias no lo saben. Esas familias esperan a sus niños el 1 de Abril.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver qué se inventan los del Kremlin para ésto.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Jjajajajajajajaja...vaya tela el nivel de este hilo. Si si ya hay varias divisiones todos con el mismo gorro y sin enseñar la cara.



Pues cuando te enteres que hay tb luchando con los ucras, chechenos y biolorrusos a lo mejor te atragantas con los doritos


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga. Para ti.



Joder Bigmaller.

Que han abierto un hilo con eso y ha sido el hazmerreír del foro!!

Scott Ritter en Wikipedia  

Los rusos le tienen cogido por los huevos

"
*Scott Ritter actualmente escribe artículos de opinión para los medios controlados por el estado ruso, Russia Today RT *. [5] sobre temas relacionados con la seguridad internacional , los asuntos militares , Rusia y el Medio Oriente , así como el control de armas y la no proliferación .

*Ritter es un delincuente sexual registrado , ya que fue condenado por contacto ilegal con un menor y otros cinco cargos en un juicio de 2011*. [1] [


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues cuando te enteres que hay tb luchando con los ucras, chechenos y biolorrusos a lo mejor te atragantas con los doritos



Lo de los chechenos se entiende. Los bielorusos ya se sabe que son unos pocos nazis. Pero rusos deben de haber poquísimos.

Piensa a haber cuantos ucranianos hay dentro de las tropas rusas. Ah y mira a ver loa relatos de los que salen de Mariupol como hablan de los ucranianos como disparaban a autobuses y coches q querían llegar a los corredores humanitarios. Ah...y mira a ver donde quieren ir los refugiados de Mariupol.

Y se sigue bombardeando Donetsk con bombas de racimo. Cero objetivo militar solo muerte de personas civiles.

Respecto al Kadyrov aunque no me guste el personaje en sí hay que reconocer q es un líder y moviliza a miles de chechenos y los tienen bien puestos. Además parece que no torturan prisioneros como Azov...que aun no he visto una crítica en este hilo por cierto


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga. Para ti.


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Valos a ver.
> 
> Hay una mitad de ukrania. Mas de la mitad que eran contrarios a ingresar en la otan y a favor de seguir manteniendo los lazos economico/sociales con rusia. Buscar los referendums y encuestas de voto a partidos.
> 
> ...



Si te lee alguien que sabe del tema como yo, SABE QUE ERES GILIPOLLAS. Todavía estamos esperando las insurgencias proHORDA que predecías hace 1 mes


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder Bigmaller.
> 
> Que han abierto un hilo con eso y ha sido el hazmerreír del foro!!
> 
> ...



A todo cura se le escapa un pedo ni puta idea de quien es


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si te lee alguien que sabe del tema como yo, SABE QUE ERES GILIPOLLAS. Todavía estamos esperando las insurgencias proHORDA que predecías hace 1 mes



De que hablas?


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

Resilencia rusa:

¿Se puede ser más cutre?


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

6 millones de euros rusos calcinados.


----------



## El cogorzas (30 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Resilencia rusa:
> 
> ¿Se puede ser más cutre?



Los gopniks estarán que trinan.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lo de los chechenos se entiende. Los bielorusos ya se sabe que son unos pocos nazis. Pero rusos deben de haber poquísimos.
> 
> Piensa a haber cuantos ucranianos hay dentro de las tropas rusas. Ah y mira a ver loa relatos de los que salen de Mariupol como hablan de los ucranianos como disparaban a autobuses y coches q querían llegar a los corredores humanitarios. Ah...y mira a ver donde quieren ir los refugiados de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Sacando cuentas de la nevera?


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Es que comparar a Alemania con Rusia da una idea de lo mongers que son los proputin. Eso y decir que los alemanes se congelarán el culo por no tener gas. A ver, niños, el problema del gas no es que no puedan calentarse el culo, es que se utiliza para generar electricidad para la industria. Si el suministro se corta de forma radical desde Rusia, que lo dudo, Alemania lo pasará mal pero pegará un giro brusco a la generación eléctrica y saldrán de ello. Los Rusos, directamente, pasarán hambre.



Pero si es que LA HORDA no tiene la capacidad de vender su gas al nivel que lo hace en Europa en ningún otro lado PORQUE LA INFRAESTRUCTURA no existe. Si la HORDA para de vender gas a Europa el rublo colapsa, porque LA HORDA no sabe hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Spieluhr (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Los bielorusos ya se sabe que son unos pocos nazis.



Ah, también son unos pocos nazis los bielorrusos? cuantos nazis y yo sin saberlo! Menos mal que está Putin salvando el mundo hoyga!


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Llega la noche y salen los repartidores de pizzas


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


>



Bandera de USA y de Ucrania. Que curioso todo. Supongo que el gato seria ucraniano, racialmente puro.. si es ruso lo destripa y le pone una esvástica al fuego.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Ah, también son unos pocos nazis los bielorrusos? cuantos nazis y yo sin saberlo! Menos mal que está Putin salvando el mundo hoyga!



Coño los antifas, los que faltaban de Soros.


----------



## gargamelix (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Coño los antifas, los que faltaban de Soros.



Que hartos no estarán por estos países de Putin para que hasta los peludos estén arrimando el hombro.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

Según vienen más follakremlins a este hilo, se ve que no las tienen todas consigo, necesitan reforzarse discutiendo con "los otros"


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Rusia es un estado soberano, aun.



Un estado soberano dice


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Hasta ahora todo lo que se veía por la zona eran los stratotankers y los KC-10, parece que se han traído los nuevos.

Lastima que no se vea a quien están repostando.


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> De que hablas?



¿No sabes leer? Normal que un analfabeto apoye a LA HORDA y al criminal del KHAN DEL BOTOX


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

Parece que se confirma la captura de la francotiradora rusa
Difícilmente se escapará a la acusación de crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> 6 millones de euros rusos calcinados.



Y por lo que se ve, destruido en el suelo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pues los alemanes han firmado recientemente un acuerdo con Qatar:
> 
> Alemania firma acuerdo para importar gas de Qatar | DW | 21.03.2022



Las condiciones serán terribles sin duda, se viene promoción del Islam a muerte, acogida de refus de países de moros -aún más- y por supuesto el gas a precio de gas ruso x2


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hasta ahora todo lo que se veía por la zona eran los stratotankers y los KC-10, parece que se han traído los nuevos.
> 
> Lastima que no se vea a quien están repostando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005981



Me cito porque no es que los hayan sustituido es que están todos 




Lo que tiene que haber por ahí arriba


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero si es que LA HORDA no tiene la capacidad de vender su gas al nivel que lo hace en Europa en ningún otro lado PORQUE LA INFRAESTRUCTURA no existe. Si la HORDA para de vender gas a Europa el rublo colapsa, porque LA HORDA no sabe hacer otra cosa.



Y aunque la tuviera

Ley de Oferta y Demanda. ¿Cuándo puedes exigir más? Cuando tienes más potenciales clientes. De repente tienes muchos menos, pues te comprarán todo más barato o no se lo vas a vender.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Estaba yendo a Ucrania. *Ya tienes fotos EN MARIUPOL si quieres verlas* (en el Hospital visitando sus soldados heridos). Incluso se llevó a su hijo de 14 años (cosa que no me convence del todo, pero son "sus costumbres").

Es extraño como algunos se fijan en una cosa pero prefieren "no ver" otras.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## moncton (30 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Parece que se confirma la captura de la francotiradora rusa
> Difícilmente se escapará a la acusación de crímenes de guerra.



En la edad media, a los arqueros capturados les cortaban el dedo indice y el medio de la mano derecha

Que bestias, eh?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Según vienen más follakremlins a este hilo, se ve que no las tienen todas consigo, necesitan reforzarse discutiendo con "los otros"











BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM: La agencia estatal rusa publicó (y borró) un artículo.... ¡ANUNCIANDO LA CAPTURA DE KIEV Y EL REGRESO DE UCRANIA A RUSIA!


"Es una finta" decían... "Es para fijar a los ucranianos en Kiev y entretenerles mientras se captura el Donbass" decían... Estaba revisando un tweet de un periodista que se burlaba de la supuesta "finta de despiste" de Rusia en Kiev, que los rusos han utilizado para justificar su repliegue...




www.burbuja.info





No es para menos, con el pollazo de impacto que recibieron hoy, hasta su propia propaganda oficial les ha abandonado a su suerte


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Parece que se confirma la captura de la francotiradora rusa
> Difícilmente se escapará a la acusación de crímenes de guerra.



Ahí en cirílico pone que es serbia, por cierto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ti te encaja. No es un hecho objetivo.
> A mi no me encaja en ninguna de las dos acepciones.



No son palabras o sentimientos lo que encajan.
SON LOS HECHOS.

20 años en el poder.
Asesino de la oposicion, envenenamiento, carcel,
Uso de la fuerza para ejercer su autoridad, guerra...


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Mar 2022)

Definitivamente los putinenses tienen hoy un mal día


*Gobierno federal: Putin garantiza pagos de gas en euros a socios contractuales europeos*


Los socios contractuales europeos deberían seguir pudiendo liquidar los pagos de gas a Rusia en euros. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, se lo prometió al canciller Olaf Scholz por teléfono, como anunció el gobierno federal el miércoles por la noche.

30/03/2022, 19:49


Tras conversaciones con el jefe del Kremlin, Vladimir Putin, el canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD) confirmó que Alemania seguirá pagando los suministros de gas de Rusia en euros o dólares, según lo estipulado en los contratos. "Sigue siendo cierto que se aplica el acuerdo del G7", dijo el portavoz del gobierno federal, Steffen Hebestreit, el miércoles por la noche en Berlín. Putin explicó en la llamada telefónica que a partir del 1 de abril se aplicará una ley según la cual las entregas de gas se pagarán en rublos

Sin embargo, *nada cambiaría para los socios contractuales europeos: los pagos se seguirían realizando exclusivamente en euros *y, *como es habitual, se transferirían a Gazprom Bank, que no se ve afectado por las sanciones. El banco luego convierte el dinero en rublos.  * Scholz no estuvo de acuerdo con este procedimiento, sino que solo pidió información por escrito al respecto, enfatizó Hebestreit. Putin pidió la conversación.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿No sabes leer? Normal que un analfabeto apoye a LA HORDA y al criminal del KHAN DEL BOTOX



Osea que no sabes de que hablas


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)

Semáforo nazi...


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Resilencia rusa:
> 
> ¿Se puede ser más cutre?




TRI POLOSKI!




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Definitivamente los putinenses tienen hoy un mal día
> 
> 
> *Gobierno federal: Putin garantiza pagos de gas en euros a socios contractuales europeos*
> ...


----------



## Poncio (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Semáforo nazi...



No cambia a rojo el cabrón, no se deja desnazificar ni a tiros.


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y por lo que se ve, destruido en el suelo.




La artillería ucraniana está que se sale.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo lo llevo haciendo semanas, twitter me dice "gracias, hemos encontrado que esta cuenta ha violado los T&C de Twitter" pero ahí sigue. No sé si la tienen abierta para ir cazando a quienes se meten a comentar y apoyar lo que dice. Si no, no me lo explico. Esto es de hoy, pero ya te digo que así cada 3 días:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004113



Tienen que ser mucho reportes como 10+ o mas en un mismo tweet y si te fijas ya esta mas "Controlado" quiere decir que ha recibido varias llamadas de atención lo que sucede es que entre pakoñoles y panchitos el Español.net en general hay mucho pro rusito imbécil en English.net es menos usual pero en ambas comunidades el rechazo a los rusos es mayoría y esa ventaja hay que aprovecharla


@JAGGER @elena francis @Cosmopolita @Fígaro @txusky_g @Decimus @Proletario Blanco @Tucho Cacolas @Limón @Beltrax @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Dr Polux @Casino @lowfour @Crackity Jones @FernandoIII

Con este tweet donde se burla del soldado que están torturando los Chechenos (En combate los Chechenos son una mierda lo de ellos es la tortura y la violación) si pueden mandar al calvo un rato a la nevera es infracción grave


Mismo procedimiento no le digan nada no respondan nada solo=

Pulsar los 3 puntos









Luego click donde dice denunciar tweet la banderita









Luego donde dice comete abusos o es perjudiciar







Luego donde dice incita al odio








Luego CLICK a un grupo de personas







Hay que tener paciencia solo pulsar botón reportar

Lo mismo si dice Ukronazi eso es como decir Panchito, Sudaca termino ilegal de usar en "Comunidades moderadas" apenas diga Ukronazi meter reporte

Si coloca alguna "Atrocidad de los Nazis" igual meten reporte por colocar contenido gráfico (Pero colocan que perjudicial)

Los rusos concretamente tienen "Granjas" de Bots y cuando ellos lo consideran necesario meten reporte masivo a una cuenta de en twitter - En el caso de uno que carece de medios tecnologicos y financieros solo puede crearse 2 o 3 cuentas en diferentes dispositivos móviles y meter reportes separados.

El reporte de twitter es anónimo nadie sabrá que fuiste tu eso es imposible,* twitter es una empresa legalmente asentada en USA *



Dr Polux dijo:


> Hilo interesante de Kamil Galeev
> 
> Veo tres escenarios plausibles para el futuro de Rusia:
> 1. Corea del Norte
> ...



Kamil esta al tanto de todas las debilidades de la Rusia Putleriana hace poco publico un hilo de como se puede joder toda su red ferroviaria con riesgos mínimos para quienes lo hagan

Se puede incluso conseguir mecanismos para pagar a muchos saboteadores dentro de Rusia voluntarios sobraran su salario es de menos de 180 Euros por mes.

Este esfuerzo de la señora tirando la botella fue valiente pero fallo miserablemente y le tiraron 2 años de prisión


Si en vez de hacer eso de noche sabotea rieles de trenes nadie se da cuenta y hace mucho mas daño Putler es una dictadura y en las dictaduras tu única forma de sobrevivir es estar dentro y sabotear desde dentro para que todo les salga mal, lo que desea el dictador es que tu colapses desde el punto de vista nervioso y desates toda tu ira reprimida para ya saber que eres un "traidor" y meterte preso la disidencia en dictadura es equiparable a la traición es un sistema débil obviamente por eso son muy pocos los estados los cuales aun las logran mantener.

La red de trenes de Rusia es muy vulnerable y su campaña militar depende mucho de esa red si la red es afectada causando retrasos los tanques para remplazar los que han destruidos o están combatiendo y obviamente van a ser destruidos llegaran tarde, eso se traducirá en reveces militares a mas reveces militares su derrota total es posible o al menos que el conflicto quede en tablas

Otra cosa es el contrabando los rusos no son autosuficientes en su industria militar hay componentes que ellos buscan contrabandear de occidente hay que infiltrar su red de contrabandistas.


----------



## lowfour (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Ahí en cirílico pone que es serbia, por cierto.




Normal que la abandonaran pues. Los orcos venderían a su madre por un chupito de destilado de cáscaras de patata, imagine a una serbia por salvar el culo.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Evangelion (30 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Ahí en cirílico pone que es serbia, por cierto.



Había puesto serbia (ayer dijeron que era una psicopata serbia) pero lo he corregido por que al consultar fuentes hablaban de francotiradora rusa.
Por el nombre cuadra mas serbia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Solo existe en la cabeza de u ultranacionalista ruso.......
> 
> Y en la de kissinger... Y kennan.. . Tomas tus suposiciones como la verdad.
> 
> ...



El batallon azov son menos de 1000 nazis, en el Spartak de moscu, que son nazis hay muchos mas.
Partiendo de rebatir esta soplapollez para subnormales sacada del Kremlin o sus ineptos servicios secretos.
Tu crees que en esta guerra han funcionado mejor los espias del kremlin que los de Ucrania?????


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El batallon azov son menos de 1000 nazis, en el Spartak de moscu, que son nazis hay muchos mas.
> Partiendo de rebatir esta soplapollez para subnormales sacada del Kremlin o sus ineptos servicios secretos.
> Tu crees que en esta guerra han funcionado mejor los espias del kremlin que los de Ucrania?????



¿Por qué no hablamos del grupo WAGNER? 





Brazo ejecutor DEL KHAN del BOTOX liderados por un neonazi ( de allí el nombre) y repletito de gente de su cuerda. ESTÁS HABLANDO CON PALETOS INÚTILES


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Las condiciones serán terribles sin duda, *se viene promoción del Islam a muerte*, acogida de *refus de países de moros *-aún más- y por supuesto el gas a *precio de gas ruso x2*



No digas chorradas, para eso no postees.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El batallon azov son menos de 1000 nazis, en el Spartak de moscu, que son nazis hay muchos mas.
> Partiendo de rebatir esta soplapollez para subnormales sacada del Kremlin o sus ineptos servicios secretos.
> Tu crees que en esta guerra han funcionado mejor los espias del kremlin que los de Ucrania?????



Yo no tengo ni puta idea... No asi tu... Que si lo sabes... 


Tienes razon en que lo que acabas de decir es una soplapollez. Y si lo aderezas con el dato falso de la cantidad de milicianos del regimiento azov, pues lo bordas. 

He entrado en este hilo porque es donde os pajeais los doriteros con bozal mientras veis el blockbuster... 

De vez en cuando lo hago. Caca culo pedo pis.... 

Ala.... Hasta nunca.....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

"Tensión persistente" entre Putin y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el presidente ruso "se sintió engañado por el ejército ruso"


Cogedlo con pinzas, puede ser propaganda de guerra de EEUU metiendo el dedo en la llaga de una guerra enquistada, o puede que sea verdad: Artículo completo: https://t.co/pCV97lHh5G Tampoco me parecería raro, viendo que han sucedido cosas como esto: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM: La agencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>




No es un Tigr, ese vehículo tiene seis ruedas, el Tigr tiene cuatro.
Un BMP menos. Al menos 8 infantes baja también. Seguimos para bingo.
Gracias por el aporte.








SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

No estoy diciendo que haya nada "impresionante", señalo el hecho de que hablas de una foto tomada durante su viaje al frente en una estación de servicio *y te "olvidas" de mencionar que hay fotos de él en MARIUPOL.*

_¿Falta de memoria? ¿Lectura sesgada? ¿Mera malaleche? ¿Ideologismo extremo? ¿Propagandista a sueldo?_

Realmente no sé como encuadrar tu "olvido".


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Mar 2022)

"Ultranacionalistas rusos cargan contra el Kremlin por los avances en las negociaciones con Ucrania".

La derrota del ejército ruso en Ucrania empieza a crear tensión en Rusia. Puede acabar en guerra civil o en un golpe de estado a Putin.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Es curioso cono os gusta dar de hostias en un foro. Sois los matones del foro...  

Un multicuenta posteando como si estuviera en un bar. Suele pasar. El que no tiene dos cojones en la vida real se dedica a ser malote en los foros mientras se mata a pajas oliendo las bragas de su madre a los 47.. 

Calentito estas tu sabiendo que tu madre se trae a otro a la habitación de al lado.. Envidioso...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No es un Tigr, ese vehículo tiene seis ruedas, el Tigr tiene cuatro.
> Un BMP menos.



BTR*


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Espero que no vayan los de Junts per Putin


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> "Ultranacionalistas rusos cargan contra el Kremlin por los avances en las negociaciones con Ucrania".
> 
> La derrota del ejército ruso en Ucrania empieza a crear tensión en Rusia



Yo ya lo dije, en LA HORDA valoran más a un KHAN fuerte y cruel, que a alguien que busque lo mejor para ellos. Lo único que importa en LA HORDA es la crueldad y la violencia, y si VLADIMIRO parece débil es el fin de su reino.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Se ha unido a la fiesta del descuento de 20 céntimos en la gasolina un cisterna británico.

QUEROSENO PARA TODOS! (Léase con voz de Iniesta)

Ver archivo adjunto 1006088


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BTR*




Cierto, gracias por la corrección.
Tenía las mierdas estas sobre orugas en la cabeza, perdón por el retraso.

BMP-1 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## TAKA (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un ciberataque ha destruido datos de Rosaviatsia, Agencia Federal de Transporte Aéreo. Se eliminaron de los servidores 65 TB de archivos, datos de registro de aeronaves y correo. *No hay respaldo:* el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia no ha asignado fondos para ello.



Es todo parte del plan. Sin registro que valga ahora podrán quedarse los aviones leasing por la patilla. Una jugada maestra más de Mr. Botox


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.



Spoiler: Rusos random


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No digas chorradas, para eso no postees.



Eres moro?


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ponen protecciones en las entradas de aire de los radiadores. No sé, no van a parar un arma anticarro y lo que pueden conseguir es subir demasiado la temperatura del motor:


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Ostras es que vaya carniceria .....


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



joder q sangre fria


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

Ya no le damos tanta importancia, pero internet está petado de capturas:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Mar 2022)

Cuento a varios follakremlin que han pasado de este hilo y los anteriores durante semanas, bastante activos ahora en éste

Lo dicho, ya no las tienen todas consigo, necesitan el refuercillo de discutir con el otro bando


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Mar 2022)

Hoy, 3 tanques y más de 64 unidades de infantería enemiga, incluidas las fuerzas especiales de la Federación Rusa, destruyeron el Regimiento Azov.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

El primer ministro de Polonia acaba de anunciar una parada completa de las importaciones de energía rusa: 
no carbón en abril/mayo 
no aceite a partir de diciembre "a más tardar" 
sin gasolina desde diciembre 
En 2020, Polonia gastó 13 500 millones de dólares en recursos energéticos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> "Ultranacionalistas rusos cargan contra el Kremlin por los avances en las negociaciones con Ucrania".
> 
> La derrota del ejército ruso en Ucrania empieza a crear tensión en Rusia. Puede acabar en guerra civil o en un golpe de estado a Putin.



Y que salgamos de malaga y nos metamos en malagon si.... le releva uno peor aún.


----------



## ELVR (30 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El primer ministro de Polonia acaba de anunciar una parada completa de las importaciones de energía rusa:
> no carbón en abril/mayo
> no aceite a partir de diciembre "a más tardar"
> sin gasolina desde diciembre
> En 2020, Polonia gastó 13 500 millones de dólares en recursos energéticos.



oil, en este contexto significa petrOLEO


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> oil, en este contexto significa petrOLEO



El traductor del twitter, q es una castaña


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Me da mucha pena ver esa imagen. Aunque defendamos a Ucrania, no debemos perder la humanidad. Ese ruso no quiso dejar a un compañero herido en el campo de batalla y se jugó la vida por llevarlo a un lugar seguro. Pagó con su vida tener nobles sentimientos. 

Todos mis respetos para él.


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

El frente interno se tensa:


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Mar 2022)

Me da la impresión que los rusos fingen retirada para ser realmente un repliegue estratégico aunque tengan pérdidas a objeto de embolsar a las fuerzas del ejercito ucraniano que ha avanzado en algunos puntos y por tanto perdiendo cierta cohesión.
La ventaja rusa se ciñe actualmente a machacar sistemáticamente mediante artillería las grandes ciudades aunque haya civiles, bien en sus casa, bien refugiados en sus sótanos. Es una táctica muy canalla e inhumana pero a Putin e incluso a los soldados rusos les importa un pimiento, es su forma de entender la guerra, incluso que tengan que utilizar chechenos cortagargantas en zonas civiles, el terror también es un arma.

Si Ucrania consiguiera silenciar las baterías rusas, los rusos no tendrían nada que hacer, cosa imposible de creer hace unas semanas... pero tienen una oportunidad de hacerlo con armamento nuevo.

A veces pienso si Ucrania tuviese la (lejana )capacidad de bombardear aunque sea levemente la Plaza Roja de Moscú y reducir a escombros algún edificio emblematico ruso creo que la guerra se acababa en minutos.
Pero volviendo a la realidad los ucranianos deben ir con mucho cuidado con las maniobras envolventes de los rusos que son maestros en ello pero muy reiterativos, por ello el cazador puede resultar cazado, como pasó con la columna de 64km que colapsó y principalmente por ingenieros y universitarios jóvenes que volvieron a Ucrania para defender su patria y que trabajaron juntos en sistemas ofensivos.


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Todo chapado en oro y el teléfono de los 80 con el plástico ya amarillento. Un reflejo de lo que es Rusia.

Este tio no puede acabar bien, muchos mandos del ejercito ruso tienen que estar muy cabreados por su reciente acensión a supergeneral de 2 estrellas.


----------



## Wein (30 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me da la impresión que los rusos fingen retirada para ser realmente un repliegue estratégico aunque tengan pérdidas a objeto de embolsar a las fuerzas del ejercito ucraniano que ha avanzado en algunos puntos y por tanto perdiendo cierta cohesión.
> La ventaja rusa se ciñe actualmente a machacar sistemáticamente mediante artillería las grandes ciudades aunque haya civiles, bien en sus casa, bien refugiados en sus sótanos. Es una táctica muy canalla e inhumana pero a Putin e incluso a los soldados rusos les importa un pimiento, es su forma de entender la guerra, incluso que tengan que utilizar chechenos cortagargantas en zonas civiles, el terror también es un arma.
> 
> Si Ucrania consiguiera silenciar las baterías rusas, los rusos no tendrían nada que hacer, cosa imposible de creer hace unas semanas... pero tienen una oportunidad de hacerlo con armamento nuevo.
> ...



Ucrania tiene capacidad de cascarle un misil Scud en la plaza roja. Así que no es imposible que se vea a no ser que sea derribado.

Esto recuerda la guerra del Libano, cuando más tiempo llevaba Israel machacando más contundentes eran los ataques de Hezbola.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Me cago en mi puta vida...Son unos críos!!!!!!! 
Está claro que eran amigos o tenían un fuerte vínculo.
Putin es el culpable. Mira que he visto vídeos espeluznantes pero esto se me ha ido de mis entendederas aunque un crío de estos cuando se convierte en enemigo te vuela la cabeza en un pispas.


Putin: Te pondría cabeza abajo atado en una rama de un arbol con la espina partida para que te comiesen vivo la cabeza las alimañas HDLGP!!!


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Todo chapado en oro y el teléfono de los 80 con el plástico ya amarillento. Un reflejo de lo que es Rusia.
> 
> Este tio no puede acabar bien, muchos mandos del ejercito ruso tienen que estar muy cabreados por su reciente acensión a supergeneral de 2 estrellas.



Chapado? las tijeras , pluma etc deben ser de oro macizo , ni Pablo Escobar en sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono planea acelerar la producción de misiles antiaéreos Stinger y misiles antitanque Javelin para poder reponer sus propias existencias agotadas mientras continúa enviando las armas a Ucrania CNN Kiev ha pedido que se entreguen diariamente 500 de cada


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Mar 2022)

Cuando Rusia envió estos 4 cazas al espacio aéreo sueco, dos tenían armas nucleares. Rusia es un vecino absolutamente loco del genocidio demoníaco.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me da la impresión que los rusos fingen retirada para ser realmente un repliegue estratégico aunque tengan pérdidas a objeto de embolsar a las fuerzas del ejercito ucraniano que ha avanzado en algunos puntos y por tanto perdiendo cierta cohesión.
> La ventaja rusa se ciñe actualmente a machacar sistemáticamente mediante artillería las grandes ciudades aunque haya civiles, bien en sus casa, bien refugiados en sus sótanos. Es una táctica muy canalla e inhumana pero a Putin e incluso a los soldados rusos les importa un pimiento, es su forma de entender la guerra, incluso que tengan que utilizar chechenos cortagargantas en zonas civiles, el terror también es un arma.
> 
> Si Ucrania consiguiera silenciar las baterías rusas, los rusos no tendrían nada que hacer, cosa imposible de creer hace unas semanas... pero tienen una oportunidad de hacerlo con armamento nuevo.
> ...



Eso lo había pensando. Podrían regalarles unos cuantos tomahawks a Ucrania para que los reenvien al Kremlin. Como cuando le mandaron más de 100 a Gadafi.









Lluvia de misiles Tomahawks sobre Gadafi


El régimen libio acusa a los «cruzados» de atacar objetivos civiles en Trípoli



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## txusky_g (30 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Chapado? las tijeras , pluma etc deben ser de oro macizo , ni Pablo Escobar en sus mejores tiempos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006117



A los rusos esto del oro les gusta bastante.



Spoiler: Oro ruso


----------



## esquilero (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El frente interno se tensa:





El contraataque ucraniano ha hecho grandes progresos y están llegando a las puertas de Vladivostok. 

Larga vida a Zelensky!!!!!


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Mar 2022)

Twitter te traduce solo , sale un botoncito que pone "Traducir Tweet"


"Irpen, Carpathian Sich captura al único ruso sobreviviente"


----------



## Poncio (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos ponen protecciones en las entradas de aire de los radiadores. No sé, no van a parar un arma anticarro y lo que pueden conseguir es subir demasiado la temperatura del motor:



No se por qué me he acordado de los " Tiznaos" de la guerra civil.










Está todo inventado.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Eres moro?



No digas chorradas, para eso no postees.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Mar 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006138



Coño, el batmóvil!


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos ponen protecciones en las entradas de aire de los radiadores. No sé, no van a parar un arma anticarro y lo que pueden conseguir es subir demasiado la temperatura del motor:



Me da a mi que eso son más bien protecciones anti cockteles molotov. No sólo han protegido el radiador, también las ventanas y techos. Están tuneados al estilo Mad Max.


----------



## alas97 (30 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A los rusos esto del oro les gusta bastante.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oro ruso



Ese cabrón iba saqueando a los muertos y a los vivos seguro. nadie va a la guerra con tantas cadenas y anillos.

Es más, está prohibido tener hasta anillos de compromiso, o alianza no vaya a ser que pierdas el dedo enganchado, algún tornillo o lo que sobresalga al salir del bmp, btr, bmv . lo mismo para las cadenas.


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Me da a mi que eso son más bien protecciones anti cockteles molotov. No sólo han protegido el radiador, también las ventanas y techos. Están tuneados al estilo Mad Max.




contra fuego de fusilería, el líquido inflamable entra por cualquier rendija, pero un tirito en el radiador te acaba jodiendo el vehículo en unos cuantos kilómetros




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

La purga en los ferrocarriles bielorrusos está en pleno apogeo. Decenas de maquinistas y personal técnico han sido detenidos esta semana. Solo hoy, los canales TG a favor del régimen publicaron más de 30 videos en los que los empleados arrestados "confiesan" haber saboteado los escalones rusos y otros delitos.


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

Os pongo mi brutal respuesta al gnomo de los bosques de Lituania. De verdad, que no tiene desperdicio la brutal paliza que le he dado y os ayudará a desmontar los mitazos que os cuenten de LA HORDA. Esta guerra ha expuesto a muchos ejpertos como cuñados de barra de bar que solo sabe mentir      


> ¿Y tu eres un supuesto financiero?          lo único bueno de esta guerra es que ha expuesto a todos los cuñaos de barra de bar pseudointelecutales de un golpe.
> Vamos a ver el volumen de intercambio entre el USD y el rublo desde que empezó la guerra (datos del banco central de LA HORDA)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 Mar 2022)

Provocó la muerte de un disidente, dando todo tipo de detalles a Putin, ojalá se pudra en el infierno...









El exalcalde de Lisboa que pasó información a Putin es el nuevo ministro de Finanzas de Portugal


El polémico Fernando Medina, que denunció a opositores rusos en Lisboa, se recicla en el Gobierno nombrado por Antonio Costa



www.abc.es


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Os pongo mi brutal respuesta al gnomo de los bosques de Lituania. De verdad, que no tiene desperdicio la brutal paliza que le he dado y os ayudará a desmontar los mitazos que os cuenten de LA HORDA. Esta guerra ha expuesto a muchos ejpertos como cuñados de barra de bar que solo sabe mentir




Un baño en toda regla.

Al Pokémon?


----------



## FernandoIII (30 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Un baño en toda regla.
> 
> Al Pokémon?



Sip, el cuñao que iba de experto financiero que se codeaba con la élite de la City


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

No se si se ha puesto anteriormente, pero hoy las autoridades ucranianas han publicado una guía de identificación de minas rusas, es probable que ya haya bastantes incidentes con ellas o que esperen que los haya. Avisan de que si las ven, que contacten con las autoridades:






FernandoIII dijo:


> Os pongo mi brutal respuesta al gnomo de los bosques de Lituania. De verdad, que no tiene desperdicio la brutal paliza que le he dado y os ayudará a desmontar los mitazos que os cuenten de LA HORDA. Esta guerra ha expuesto a muchos ejpertos como cuñados de barra de bar que solo sabe mentir



El tipo ese es el más cuñao de todo el foro, y mira que está alto el listón...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Detalle interesante en el discurso de Jeremy Fleming, director de GCHQ, en  @NSC_ANU en Canberra. 
Dice: "hemos visto soldados rusos, faltos de armas y de moral, negándose a cumplir órdenes, saboteando su propio equipo e incluso derribando accidentalmente su propio avión".


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Mar 2022)

Se empiezan a retirar los rusos de la planta nuclear de Chernobyl.

Se rumorea que han robado material propio de fabricación de bombas sucias, y que siete autobuses han sido trasladado a Bielorrusia para ser tratados de la radiación


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Ucrania capturó uno de los sistemas de defensa aérea más nuevos de Rusia:

LA de cacharros nuevos q se han de estar llevando los usanos de ucrania para analizarlos


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)

Los analistas militares respaldan esto:


La retirada rusa del noroeste de Kiev es algo real. Se está retirando mucho equipo. Aquí hay un ejemplo. Aunque para ser justos, también se están introduciendo algunos equipos nuevos en Ucrania. Pero el intercambio definitivamente no es 1:1


----------



## Trovador (30 Mar 2022)

_Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.

El ex presidente de Osetia del Sur llamó a no sacar conclusiones apresuradas y no acusar a los muchachos de deserción, *sino a investigar cuidadosamente la situación cuando los soldados son enviados a operaciones de combate sin equipo completo y sin reservas de armas, ropa de abrigo y equipo de protección. *

Soldados que regresaron en la frontera de Rusia y Osetia del Sur. Hicieron autostop a casa.

 _


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Sip, el cuñao que iba de experto financiero que se codeaba con la élite de la City



Jajajaja a ése le he dado poca yo también, ya ni me motiva.
Deberían trincarle allí en Lituania y darle una buena zurra.

El Arriondas ése sigue también dando por culo? Otro cuñao premium.
Ya no le veo, quizás me puso en ignore.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Se empiezan a retirar los rusos de la planta nuclear de Chernobyl.
> 
> Se rumorea que han robado material propio de fabricación de bombas sucias, y que siete autobuses han sido trasladado a Bielorrusia para ser tratados de la radiación


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> El ex presidente de Osetia del Sur llamó a no sacar conclusiones apresuradas y no acusar a los muchachos de deserción, *sino a investigar cuidadosamente la situación cuando los soldados son enviados a operaciones de combate sin equipo completo y sin reservas de armas, ropa de abrigo y equipo de protección. *
> 
> ...



jojojo


----------



## Casino (30 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> El ex presidente de Osetia del Sur llamó a no sacar conclusiones apresuradas y no acusar a los muchachos de deserción, *sino a investigar cuidadosamente la situación cuando los soldados son enviados a operaciones de combate sin equipo completo y sin reservas de armas, ropa de abrigo y equipo de protección. *
> 
> ...





Las "minorías" étnicas empiezan a darse cuenta de que solo son carne de cañón, en sus republiquetas de origen, esas minorías, son mayorías, como estallen revueltas de colorines los rusos étnicos van a pasarlo mal, y Putín tendrá que enviar bomberos para salvar a los que queden.

Se van a cocer en su propia salsa. A ver si los ucranianos aguantan unas cuantas semanas y la situación se degrada lo suficiente como para que los orcos tengan que echar mano de sus efectivos en Ucrania. Mucho me extrañaría que no hubiese agentes gusanos preparando o alentando revueltas en todos los rincones de la Federación.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (30 Mar 2022)

Putin cede y permitirá a Europa seguir pagando el gas ruso en euros y no en rublos


El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, se echa para atrás en su exigencia de pedir el pago en rublos para vender el gas ruso. En una conversación telefónica con el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, Putin le habría confirmado que los países europeos podrán seguir pagando en euros.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

Estoy alucinando el desorden que estan teniendo en su retirada, hoy han debido de tener un porron de bajas de vehiculos, tanques etc. cantidad de muertos por el camino..

Que esto le llamen retirada estratégica para consolidar otros frente no se lo cree ni el tato, el Ejercito ruso esta deshecho


----------



## Tales. (30 Mar 2022)

Que se cuenta el mariscal Cukhov?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Mar 2022)

El director de @GCHQtambién dirá que se entiende que Wagner, la compañía militar privada rusa, está preparada para “enviar una gran cantidad de personal a Ucrania para luchar junto a los rusos”. Es probable que se utilicen como “carne de cañón” para tratar de limitar las pérdidas militares rusas


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las "minorías" étnicas empiezan a darse cuenta de que solo son carne de cañón, en sus republiquetas de origen, esas minorías, son mayorías, como estallen revueltas de colorines los rusos étnicos van a pasarlo mal, y Putín tendrá que enviar bomberos para salvar a los que queden.
> 
> Se van a cocer en su propia salsa. A ver si los ucranianos aguantan unas cuantas semanas y la situación se degrada lo suficiente como para que los orcos tengan que echar mano de sus efectivos en Ucrania. Mucho me extrañaría que no hubiese agentes gusanos preparando o alentando revueltas en todos los rincones de la Federación.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



El problema de Osetia es que es una escisión de Georgia. Junto con Abjacia es el castigo de Putin a Georgia por sus arrumacos con la UE. 
Les montaron un "referendum" que ganó Rusia. 
Lo previsible es que como no son etnicamente rusos, rebobinen la anexión. Se puede liar parda.


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que ahi enterrado hay un BMD-4  supongo que lo reventaron las primeras semanas cuando todo era un barrizal, se hundieron los restos y quedó asi


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Siguen llegando soldados rusos al centro de tratamiento de radiación en Gomel, Bielorrusia


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Resumiendo así un poco bruto q Rusia ha metido a sus soldados a Chernobyl sin protección para traerse sabe Dios que, pero nada bueno, y ahora los rusitos de 18 años vuelven con su cáncer.
Grande Putin, como mira por su gente!









Unprotected Russian soldiers disturbed radioactive dust in Chernobyl's 'Red Forest', workers say


Russian soldiers who seized the site of the Chernobyl nuclear disaster drove their armoured vehicles without radiation protection through a highly toxic zone called the "Red Forest", kicking up clouds of radioactive dust, workers at the site said.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Resumiendo así un poco bruto q Rusia ha metido a sus soldados a Chernobyl sin protección para traerse sabe Dios que, pero nada bueno, y ahora los rusitos de 18 años vuelven con su cáncer.
> Grande Putin, como mira por su gente!
> 
> 
> ...




Paquismo superlativo, qué más puede pasar...


----------



## Casino (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El problema de Osetia es que es una escisión de Georgia. Junto con Abjacia es el castigo de Putin a Georgia por sus arrumacos con la UE.
> Les montaron un "referendum" que ganó Rusia.
> Lo previsible es que como no son etnicamente rusos, rebobinen la anexión. Se puede liar parda.




Efectivamente, no se puede descartar que haya lío en esa zona, los georgianos no han renunciado a reunificar el país, los que yo he conocido son, digamos, bastante inestables emocionalmente. 
Quien haya conocido a alguno de ellos puede dar testimonio de si lo que digo se asemeja a su experiencia personal, porque evidentemente yo no los he conocido a todos.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Paquismo superlativo, qué más puede pasar...



Al parecer han estado para arriba y para abajo por el “Red Forest” como el que anda en la piscina de verano, según los trabajadores de Chernobyl.

Es acojonante estos tíos son los que cuidan 6000 cabezas nucleares.


----------



## El cogorzas (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Resumiendo así un poco bruto q Rusia ha metido a sus soldados a Chernobyl sin protección para traerse sabe Dios que, pero nada bueno, y ahora los rusitos de 18 años vuelven con su cáncer.
> Grande Putin, como mira por su gente!
> 
> 
> ...



Es, fue y será Turkmongolia. Son incorregibles, incapaces de razonar o aprender de errores pasados. Un bucle infinito de dictadura - revolución - crisis - guerra - hambruna - dictadura - revolución - crisis - dictadura - guerra.....puta plaga de gente.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Al parecer han estado para arriba y para abajo por el “Red Forest” como el que anda en la piscina de verano, según los trabajadores de Chernobyl.
> 
> Es acojonante estos tíos son los que cuidan 6000 cabezas nucleares.




Cuyo carísimo mantenimiento habrá que (mejor casi que no) ver...


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> El contraataque ucraniano ha hecho grandes progresos y están llegando a las puertas de Vladivostok.
> 
> Larga vida a Zelensky!!!!!


----------



## Soler (31 Mar 2022)

Українські військові відновили контроль над селами Орлове, Заградівка та Кочубеївка на Херсонщині, повідомили в Генштабі ЗС

El ejército de Ucrania ha restablecido el control de aldeas de Orlov, Zagradivka i Kochubeivka de provincia de Jerson.

Un kadirovita luchando contra un... semáforo


Han atrincherado a los orcos en sótano después de lo que se han rendido y los han cogido prisioneros. Se trata de la brigada número 93 "Jolodnyi Yar".


Este es el mapa de la inteligencia británica. Mucho más fiable que el que pueda proporcionar un comedoritos de un sótano de Leganés.


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Mar 2022)

El pobre sigue soñando con la victoria total de Rusia sobre Ucrania:


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El pobre sigue soñando con la victoria total de Rusia sobre Ucrania:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006350




Jojojo "coste" para éstos pueden ser 50.000 críos más, y encima lo alienta. Claro, él no va a ser uno de ellos.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Y la OTAN frotandose la manos y poniendo toda la Intel a su disposición, jajajajaja, de coña.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Nos ha jodido, él lo que quiere es ver su mapa como él desea, si 50.000 soldados de plomo de los suyos han de caer, menudo problema.

Más héroes a los que honrar y más gloria para Rusia. Carne de cañón para un jugador de Risk Paco.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (31 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El pobre sigue soñando con la victoria total de Rusia sobre Ucrania:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006350



A ZURULLOV le deja su mujer RUSA. Y empieza a hacer blogs sobre la reconquista de Ucrania sobre Rusia.
Lo mismo pasaria con el ARRIONDAS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

lo mas peligroso del khanato no es su ejercito, son sus redes de sabotaje y subversión, su palanganato mundial que esta tambien muy afianzada en la politica española; vease derribo de centrales termicas



burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Provocó la muerte de un disidente, dando todo tipo de detalles a Putin, ojalá se pudra en el infierno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 Mar 2022)

Bueno hay que tener paciencia... los atascos son porque están desatascando las cloacas de inmundicia...., los matones y alimañas que había en Mariúpol ya están recibiendo su merecido y dentro de poco le tocará su turno al resto de gangsters tatuados y asesinos paramilitares sin los que la resistencia ukra se vendrá abajo de golpe.

Al que quiera informarse de verdad como va la operación especial de LIBERACIÓN de Ucrania le recomiendo que no pierda el tiempo en éste hilo tendencioso y se pase por el hilo oficial.


----------



## Abc123CBA (31 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Parece ser que ahi enterrado hay un BMD-4  supongo que lo reventaron las primeras semanas cuando todo era un barrizal, se hundieron los restos y quedó asi



Oryx no cuenta un BMD pero si el T34


----------



## favelados (31 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno hay que tener paciencia... los atascos son porque están desatascando las cloacas de inmundicia...., los matones y alimañas que había en Mariúpol ya están recibiendo su merecido y dentro de poco le tocará su turno al resto de gangsters tatuados y asesinos paramilitares sin los que la resistencia ukra se vendrá abajo de golpe.
> 
> Al que quiera informarse de verdad como va la operación especial de LIBERACIÓN de Ucrania le recomiendo que no pierda el tiempo en éste hilo tendencioso y se pase por el hilo oficial.



Si, hombre sí ya habéis desnazificado Mariupol y ahora le llegará su turno a Vallecas


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2022)

Tot es part del plan.  Pues podría ser, porque la parte oriental es la más rica. A veces en la propaganda otan se cuela alguna neurona.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> El ex presidente de Osetia del Sur llamó a no sacar conclusiones apresuradas y no acusar a los muchachos de deserción, *sino a investigar cuidadosamente la situación cuando los soldados son enviados a operaciones de combate sin equipo completo y sin reservas de armas, ropa de abrigo y equipo de protección. *
> 
> ...



esto me da vibes del desmoronamiento de la URSS en los últimos 80, primeros 90.

los bielorrusos boicoteando, estos se piran y los chechenos paseando sus barbas y armas por instagram.


----------



## alas97 (31 Mar 2022)

El coche de krusty.





Dicen en los comentarios que pueden ser prorrusos obligados a alistarse para combatir y que por eso se escondieron.


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Simplemente se ha minado el mar Negro y se retiran por no ser seguro y controlarlo Turquía.

Pero los despliegues de la OTAN continúan. Sin ir más lejos









España comienza este jueves un despliegue aéreo de ocho cazas F-18 en Lituania con la OTAN


Este miércoles acabó la misión de dos meses en Bulgaria con cuatro aviones de combate Eurofighter



www.abc.es


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que locuraaaaaaa


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

No es seguro para los barcos, pero militarmente en este momento está asegurado. No van a correr riesgos innecesarios.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Subliminal& (31 Mar 2022)

AHMAT SILA


----------



## Subliminal& (31 Mar 2022)

Vivan los chechenos y viva Siria, abajo otanistas pedófilos maricones


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Los chechens haciendo vídeos de mierda para el chechengram


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Más propaganda


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (31 Mar 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Un kadirovita luchando contra un... semáforo



Como se dice Kamil fuerte una unidad ordinaria de fusileros rusos son superiores militarmente lo de esos tipos de Kadyrov es la violación y la tortura en combate son un desastre los llevan a Mariupol (Donde la situación del ejercito Ucraniano es critica) y solo hacen el ridículo

CI nivel Chimpancé


Gastando grandes cantidades de municiones de forma innecesaria (Si había un objetivo ahí obviamente o murió o se fue)


Roban una moto a los civiles y ni la saben manejar


Y este tonto se perdió del grupo como el propio niño mas gilipollas del grupo que se pierde en un parque y fue capturado










En Kharkov ya les hubieran matado a todos

Ahí están tus Chechenos @belisariocastrovilla


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (31 Mar 2022)

Esto es Mariupol 29 3 en un supermercado 






Los Putlerianos y follacabras han fracasado por semanas tratando de tomar la ciudad 

Putler se niega a evacuar a los civiles el insiste que le entreguen la ciudad de lo contrario no se desaloja a nadie. 

Me parece que tienen una criminal táctica de hacerlos rendir por hambre estilo Leningrado


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Pues a mi me duele el alma ver estas cosas.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Efectivamente, no se puede descartar que haya lío en esa zona, los georgianos no han renunciado a reunificar el país, los que yo he conocido son, digamos, bastante inestables emocionalmente.
> Quien haya conocido a alguno de ellos puede dar testimonio de si lo que digo se asemeja a su experiencia personal, porque evidentemente yo no los he conocido a todos.
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Los rusos son detestables, de trato difícil con sus minorías. Yo tuve un compañero ucraniano que vivía con un ruso y no se hablaban apenas, ni podían separarse porque había escasez de vivienda. Con el poco español que sabía intentó explicarme algo así así como si fuera altivo o racista. 

La postura del estado ruso es también la de la gente de la calle, que se cree las maskirovas ("los rusos son masacrados en X", "limpieza étnica de rusos en X", "se les trata de segunda en X a los rusos") y todo eso es una proyección de lo que hace su estado y lo que quieren hacer ellos mismos, los rusos. 

El trigo y cuantas cosas se produzcan en Ucrania, son rusas, porque sí, porque patatas. Los ukras serían nazis y el Euromaidán es un golpe de estado, o se lo creen o dejarían de ser rusos, de tener autoestimita. Hay un vídeo en Tuiter de un ruso quejándose de que no compra nada con 800 rublos y culpa a Putin, pero hay cero autocrítica, cero análisis del trasfondo de pisoteo de soberanía y de salvajada de invasión de un país hermano, simplemente "Putin lo ha ejecutado mal" y no "Putin debería dejar de ser así" .


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Como se dice Kamil fuerte una unidad ordinaria de fusileros rusos son superiores militarmente lo de esos tipos de Kadyrov es la violación y la tortura en combate son un desastre los llevan a Mariupol (Donde la situación del ejercito Ucraniano es critica) y solo hacen el ridículo
> 
> CI nivel Chimpancé
> 
> ...



No hacen nada. En general, los morunos son así. Si no tener final coviene, lo alargan todo y si vienen las cámaras "luchan" con fingido entusiasmo. Y después, cuando los mirones se han ido a tomar por culo, a que pase el mes y cobrar la paga.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

*A los rusos no los matan. Se mueren voluntariamente:*

Estos genios estuvieron cavando trincheras en los alrededores de Chernobyl. Candidatos Premio Darwin 2022.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> El contraataque ucraniano ha hecho grandes progresos y están llegando a las puertas de Vladivostok.
> 
> Larga vida a Zelensky!!!!!



Ríete, pero puede llegar la Eurocolorines hasta el pacífico. No hay ninguna ventaja en renunciar a la republicada de 1991 para reconstruir el Khanato soviético. La Horda se construye sobre el poder déspota y la capacidad militar, y Rusia flojea. El vínculo con los orconazis se debilita a cada semana que pasa sin poner de rodillas a Ucrania. 

Las repúblicas (Chechenia, Georgia, Crimea) permiten a sus nacionales ir a luchar en el bando ukro. Los rusos van a ver cosas que les van a cortocircuitar.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Tenía que pasar en algún momento:


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Ojo, que los ucras avanzan por Chernigov muy al norte. En ese eje del ataque ruso se ve más contraofensiva ucra que en el eje noroeste:


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Bueno tios, gravísimo. Recordaréis mi broma de la alarma antinuclear en Estocolmo... pues no iba mal encaminado. Este hijodeputa mandó el 2 de marzo 4 cazas cargados CON BOMBAS NUCLEARES a sobrevolar espacio aéreo Sueco, concretamente Gotland que es la isla medieval donde se grabó Pippi. Y donde estaba un ministro sueco.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Hace unos tres años los suecos repartieron un folleto sobre "Si viene la guerra". Era en plan recomendaciones sobre como sobrevivir y qué hacer. A mi me pareció una cebada para meter miedo al personal. Parece que esta movida con Rusia se la llevan años esperando y preparando.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tot es part del plan.  Pues podría ser, porque la parte oriental es la más rica. A veces en la propaganda otan se cuela alguna neurona.



No creo que haya nadie que dude que esto Putin lo está haciendo desde 2013 para no perder el control económico y político sobre Ucrania. Después venía Bielorrusia. Y después muy probablemente la parte más europea de Rusia, donde también hay mucha gente hasta el gorro de Putin.

Las leyendas históricas, las novelas de nazis, la liberación de cautivos que en realidad no le quieren ahí rotundamente sólo se las creen los hipnotizados por el pecho peludo de Putin y el sonido de la lira medieval de Dugin.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Ah! Y por cierto, que Suecia reinstauró la mili obligatoria hace pocos años también.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2022)

LOL 
La horda avanza. 
Es un cachito de Georgia, pero ni tan mal.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> 6 millones de euros rusos calcinados.



Seguramente el helicóptero recibió un impacto directo de un misil Nazi aire-tierra Ucro, pero la heroica tripulación decidió estrellarse para apagar el fuego. Los Ukros han perdido un misil tontamente. Un éxito táctico sin precedentes de la gloriosa aviación Rusa. De todas formas, una mano de pintura, y a dar guerra otra vez.

Mode Zurullov /Off


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El pobre sigue soñando con la victoria total de Rusia sobre Ucrania:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006350



Me suena a esto:


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Otros pobres diablos muertos por el ansia asesina de Putin, Zurullof y @Coco Portugal ...


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno tios, gravísimo. Recordaréis mi broma de la alarma antinuclear en Estocolmo... pues no iba mal encaminado. Este hijodeputa mandó el 2 de marzo 4 cazas cargados CON BOMBAS NUCLEARES a sobrevolar espacio aéreo Sueco, concretamente Gotland que es la isla medieval donde se grabó Pippi. Y donde estaba un ministro sueco.



Y luego te dirán que la OTAN es malísima, que si la gente quiere unirse es porque son una banda de maricones LGTB globalistas a sueldo de Soros. Si un zumbado como Putin vuela sin motivo por encima tuyo cargado con bombas nucleares (ojo, incluso sin bombas es una sacada de polla totalmente gratuita) se lo tienes que agradecer, como garante de los valores caucásicos civilizados frente a la barbarie.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y luego te dirán que la OTAN es malísima, que si la gente quiere unirse es porque son una banda de maricones LGTB globalistas a sueldo de Soros. Si un zumbado como Putin vuela sin motivo por encima tuyo cargado con bombas nucleares (ojo, incluso sin bombas es una sacada de polla totalmente gratuita) se lo tienes que agradecer, como garante de los valores caucásicos civilizados frente a la barbarie.



Además Putin nos protege contra el NWO y contra las maricas de chueca, un peligro extremo. Sinceramente el que prefiera ver a dos tíos besándose por la calle a un buen Kalibr reventando su edificio SE LO TIENE QUE HACER MIRAR.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y luego te dirán que la OTAN es malísima, que si la gente quiere unirse es porque son una banda de maricones LGTB globalistas a sueldo de Soros. Si un zumbado como Putin vuela sin motivo por encima tuyo cargado con bombas nucleares (ojo, incluso sin bombas es una sacada de polla totalmente gratuita) se lo tienes que agradecer, como garante de los valores caucásicos civilizados frente a la barbarie.



El motivo existe, es amedrentar.

Días después estaban estos ejercicios y Putin ya no podía asomar el hocico.

Con la guerra en Ucrania, la OTAN entrena en Noruega para socorrer aliados

Es posible que Suecia y Finlandia decidan unirse a la OTAN, pero sería buena idea desarrollar un ejército europeo, porque los intereses que defiende EEUU y la UE a veces no son tan coincidentes y muchas veces EEUU es extremadamente miope y torpe en su política exterior (además de ocasionar catástrofes humanitarias como las de Rusia).


----------



## fyahball (31 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otros pobres diablos muertos por el ansia asesina de Putin, Zurullof y @Coco Portugal ...



jajajajajajajjajajaja sois un puto chiste

jajajajajajajajajjajajaja

satanistas pro-judiada más abyecta que van de moralistas, y se ponen solemnes jajajajajajaja

que adentro os la ha metido Putin!!!!

y lo que os queda, pero vamos que tenéis ya el culo y la boca dilatado de polla judía

jajajjajajajajajaja


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se ha unido a la fiesta del descuento de 20 céntimos en la gasolina un cisterna británico.
> 
> QUEROSENO PARA TODOS! (Léase con voz de Iniesta)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006088



No paran de despegar y aterrizar cacharros gordísimos de Mildenhall. Mucho más que de costumbre.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> jajajajajajajjajajaja sois un puto chiste
> 
> jajajajajajajajajjajajaja
> 
> ...



Está claro que los esquizofrénicos (en tu caso por décadas de consumo de marihuana) hacéis el payaso en todos los temas. Putin tiene ahí una buena audiencia.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Además Putin nos protege contra el NWO y contra las maricas de chueca, un peligro extremo. Sinceramente el que prefiera ver a dos tíos besándose por la calle a un buen Kalibr reventando su edificio SE LO TIENE QUE HACER MIRAR.



Las concubinas de Putin creen que están luchando contra Lia Thomas por medio de matar niños en Ucrania. Es todo propio de una enfermedad mental.


----------



## Polietileno (31 Mar 2022)

Los alemanes son más dependientes y mucho más complicado de cambiar de proveedor sobre todo gas. Polonia tiene una regasificadora con la que puede abastecerse un 60 70% de gas y carbon tiene propio o puede importar. En este caso parecido a Alemania.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno tios, gravísimo. Recordaréis mi broma de la alarma antinuclear en Estocolmo... pues no iba mal encaminado. Este hijodeputa mandó el 2 de marzo 4 cazas cargados CON BOMBAS NUCLEARES a sobrevolar espacio aéreo Sueco, concretamente Gotland que es la isla medieval donde se grabó Pippi. Y donde estaba un ministro sueco.



nukes no serían, pero que quería sacarse el rabo para decir, eh? que la tengo más larga...
ni cotiza

hasta que vio que igual su rabo no era tanto, porque mariupol no caía, kiev tampoco, las líneas se quedaban paradas y... bueno, luego empezó a perder terreno y todo, aparte de miles de soldados y tropecientos tanques y material militar (obsoleto en su mayoría... se han quedado en los 80, y claro, como para andar paseando nukes)


aunque viendo lo dimitri que es todo, no descartemos que esos cazas se hubieran perdido y les tuvieran que decir que por ahí no era, que estaban yendo a suecia y no a rusia o algo así...


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El motivo existe, es amedrentar.
> 
> Días después estaban estos ejercicios y Putin ya no podía asomar el hocico.
> 
> ...



En la UE nos hemos acomodado militarmente con los americanos. El caso de España es bastante paradigmático, con un gasto militar bajísimo podemos permitirnos el lujo de vivir relajadamente por muchas monerías que se le ocurran a Marruecos: no van a poner un pie en España ni jartos de grifa, porque en una semana los USA le convierten el país en un solar.

No se si la solución es un euro-ejército (a mí me parece excesivamente centralista), o que al menos los países se coordinen para tener mejores ejércitos propios. Pero sí, no podemos depender de lo que a los USA le salga del nabo para defensa, y recalco _defensa_. Europa no pinta nada tirando pepinos en Oriente Medio o tumbando gobiernos por medio mundo. Pero no es de recibo que llevemos 10 años temiendo al oso ruso si no fuese por los USA, cuando podría haber un ejército capaz sin ningún problema.


----------



## Fiallo (31 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> Vivan los chechenos y viva Siria, abajo otanistas pedófilos maricones



Los chechenos seguidores de Dudayev, no los maricones tiktokeros del funcivago de kadyrov.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> nukes no serían, pero que quería sacarse el rabo para decir, eh? que la tengo más larga...
> ni cotiza
> 
> hasta que vio que igual su rabo no era tanto, porque mariupol no caía, kiev tampoco, las líneas se quedaban paradas y... bueno, luego empezó a perder terreno y todo, aparte de miles de soldados y tropecientos tanques y material militar (obsoleto en su mayoría... se han quedado en los 80, y claro, como para andar paseando nukes)
> ...



No joder Arquitecto, eso son noticias serias, la traducción es fiel. Eso eran bombas nucleares. Las intrusiones del espacio aéreo y aguas territoriales suecas son constantes, pero esta vez iban con armas nucleares. Seguramente desactivadas, lo que quieras. Pero si eso no es un mensaje hostil y una auténtica provocación ya me cuentas. 

Para que te hagas cuenta, las intrusiones aéreas son constantes y solo de vez en cuando las sacan en las noticias.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estoy alucinando el desorden que estan teniendo en su retirada, hoy han debido de tener un porron de bajas de vehiculos, tanques etc. cantidad de muertos por el camino..
> 
> Que esto le llamen retirada estratégica para consolidar otros frente no se lo cree ni el tato, el Ejercito ruso esta deshecho



alguien lo dijo el otro día, no se retiran, solo han dado un giro de 180º y siguen a-v-a-n-z-a-n-d-o

y como no ven enemigos por delante, se han relajao... y claro, les pillan por detrás


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos disparando al aire en sitios abandonados,............ya es un clásico y rusos con Katana.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> aunque viendo lo dimitri que es todo, no descartemos que esos cazas se hubieran perdido y les tuvieran que decir que por ahí no era, que estaban yendo a suecia y no a rusia o algo así...



Viendo la precisión con que se manejan en el FlightRadar24 para evitar toda la zona de Ucrania y unos 400 km de margen fronterizo, estos tíos saben perfectamente dónde están volando.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Hay que repartir premios Darwin a los rusos









Rusia evacúa a unos 300 soldados con altas dosis de radiactividad por atrincherarse en el "bosque rojo" de Chernóbil


Si las bajas rusas ya eran altas en esta invasión de Ucrania, desde ayer tiene que unir otros 300 soldados a esa cifra. El pasado martes, varios trabajadores ucranianos de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay que repartir premios Darwin a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que queda claro es que tienen un gran respeto por la vida de sus tropas...


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno tios, gravísimo. Recordaréis mi broma de la alarma antinuclear en Estocolmo... pues no iba mal encaminado. Este hijodeputa mandó el 2 de marzo 4 cazas cargados CON BOMBAS NUCLEARES a sobrevolar espacio aéreo Sueco, concretamente Gotland que es la isla medieval donde se grabó Pippi. Y donde estaba un ministro sueco.



Es que estáis provocando al inocente pueblo ruso con puto Ikea... casus belli, sin duda...


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Viendo la precisión con que se manejan en el FlightRadar24 para evitar toda la zona de Ucrania y unos 400 km de margen fronterizo, estos tíos saben perfectamente dónde están volando.



Además la isla de Gotland al parecer es estratégica porque con eso controlas el báltico. De hecho cuando se empezó a poner la cosa tensa me parece que los suecos reforzaron sus fuerzas militares allí. Es muy estratégica la isla esa.


----------



## uberales (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene que ser dramática la historia detrás de este video. Un ruso tira de otro que va en una camilla y terminan los dos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rusos random



Minas? Es lo que pasa cuando las lanzas minas como los rusos que no saben donde caen.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Viendo la precisión con que se manejan en el FlightRadar24 para evitar toda la zona de Ucrania y unos 400 km de margen fronterizo, estos tíos saben perfectamente dónde están volando.



esos tipos cumplían órdenes

solo falta saber cuáles eran esas órdenes
volar con nukes para mandar un mensajito? 
o volar con nukes porque hubo una orden de atacar con nukes que posteriormente no llegó a confirmarse?


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> En la UE nos hemos acomodado militarmente con los americanos. El caso de España es bastante paradigmático, con un gasto militar bajísimo podemos permitirnos el lujo de vivir relajadamente por muchas monerías que se le ocurran a Marruecos: no van a poner un pie en España ni jartos de grifa, porque en una semana los USA le convierten el país en un solar.
> 
> No se si la solución es un euro-ejército (a mí me parece excesivamente centralista), o que al menos los países se coordinen para tener mejores ejércitos propios. Pero sí, no podemos depender de lo que a los USA le salga del nabo para defensa, y recalco _defensa_. Europa no pinta nada tirando pepinos en Oriente Medio o tumbando gobiernos por medio mundo. Pero no es de recibo que llevemos 10 años temiendo al oso ruso si no fuese por los USA, cuando podría haber un ejército capaz sin ningún problema.



Justamente Marruecos es un caso donde los intereses de EEUU y la UE podían no ser coincidentes y EEUU ha terminado arrimando el ascua a su sardina de una forma que no conviene a España. Ese peso tan grande de EEUU en la balanza tiende a inclinar toda la alianza a sus intereses.

No estoy en contra de la OTAN, pero si además existiera un ejército europeo de peso las cosas serían distintas y sin necesidad de intervención externa la capacidad de influencia aumenta y EEUU no termina decidiendo tanto en los intereses europeos. Una buena parte del mundo está politicamente casi en el medievo o con suerte todavía en el siglo XIX, Europa no ha querido afrontarlo pero es así y un ejército fuerte es todavía necesario.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

y siguen haciendo las mismas cagadas como el primer día:


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> y siguen haciendo las mismas cagadas como el primer día:



Otro botín para la brigada del tractor...


----------



## mapachën (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno tios, gravísimo. Recordaréis mi broma de la alarma antinuclear en Estocolmo... pues no iba mal encaminado. Este hijodeputa mandó el 2 de marzo 4 cazas cargados CON BOMBAS NUCLEARES a sobrevolar espacio aéreo Sueco, concretamente Gotland que es la isla medieval donde se grabó Pippi. Y donde estaba un ministro sueco.



Pero eso como se puede saber? Podrían llevar perfectamente pepinos convencionales no? Llevan algún misil o bomba que sea unívoco a llevar nuke?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Justamente Marruecos es un caso donde los intereses de EEUU y la UE podían no ser coincidentes y EEUU ha terminado arrimando el ascua a su sardina de una forma que no conviene a España. Ese peso tan grande de EEUU en la balanza tiende a inclinar toda la alianza a sus intereses.
> 
> No estoy en contra de la OTAN, pero si además existiera un ejército europeo de peso las cosas serían distintas y sin necesidad de intervención externa la capacidad de influencia aumenta y EEUU no termina decidiendo tanto en los intereses europeos. Una buena parte del mundo está politicamente casi en el medievo o con suerte todavía en el siglo XIX, Europa no ha querido afrontarlo pero es así y un ejército fuerte es todavía necesario.



Personalmente no me gusta la idea de un ejército común europeo, sino la de múltiples ejércitos en alianza de defensa mútua. Una OTAN pero sin la dominación de USA.

No veo muy factible que un español se aliste al ejército europeo y lo destinen a una base en Finlandia, por ejemplo. En los USA eso es lo más normal. Sin embargo sí veo posible que cada país se comprometa a un gasto y mantenimiento razonables y auditados, con una alianza que garantice una respuesta como la que se esperaría de la OTAN. Ahora mismo los USA nos "toleran" una relajación en el gasto militar porque ellos tienen muchísimo interés en mantenerse como hegemón: a nuestra generación eso les ha venido de perlas, porque lo que normalmente nos habríamos gastado en defensa nos lo estamos gastando en un bienestar (que sí, que sí, que la corrupción y todo eso) que en varios países europeos es superior al americano.

Idealmente seríamos como Suiza, pero a nivel de todo el continente: ojito, que aunque no vayamos por ahí mordiendo, si venís a tocarnos los cojones os vais escaldados.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero eso como se puede saber? Podrían llevar perfectamente pepinos convencionales no? Llevan algún misil o bomba que sea unívoco a llevar nuke?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



si, al parecer los pilotos de los dos grippen hicieron fotos y al analizarlo vieron inequívocamente que es armamento nuclear y que (esto no explican como) que lo hicieron obvio. No iban ocultas o nada. Era un mensaje.


----------



## fyahball (31 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está claro que los esquizofrénicos (en tu caso por décadas de consumo de marihuana) hacéis el payaso en todos los temas. Putin tiene ahí una buena audiencia.



dilo sin la polla de un judio en la boca jajajajajjajajajja


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> dilo sin la polla de un judio en la boca jajajajajjajajajja



Los judíos nazis gñeeee.....


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta la idea de un ejército común europeo, sino la de múltiples ejércitos en alianza de defensa mútua. Una OTAN pero sin la dominación de USA.
> 
> No veo muy factible que un español se aliste al ejército europeo y lo destinen a una base en Finlandia, por ejemplo. En los USA eso es lo más normal. Sin embargo sí veo posible que cada país se comprometa a un gasto y mantenimiento razonables y auditados, con una alianza que garantice una respuesta como la que se esperaría de la OTAN. Ahora mismo los USA nos "toleran" una relajación en el gasto militar porque ellos tienen muchísimo interés en mantenerse como hegemón: a nuestra generación eso les ha venido de perlas, porque lo que normalmente nos habríamos gastado en defensa nos lo estamos gastando en un bienestar (que sí, que sí, que la corrupción y todo eso) que en varios países europeos es superior al americano.
> 
> Idealmente seríamos como Suiza, pero a nivel de todo el continente: ojito, que aunque no vayamos por ahí mordiendo, si venís a tocarnos los cojones os vais escaldados.



Esto yo creo que va a cambiar, Alemania de hecho ya ha cambiado su política de defensa y se va a rearmar y creo que va en serio. Practicamente todos los países europeos han dicho que destinarán mínimo un 2% del presupuesto a defensa. 

Basándome en la experiencia de unos cuantos milenios es mejor hacer las cosas juntos, no sea que terminemos a leches otra vez.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero eso como se puede saber? Podrían llevar perfectamente pepinos convencionales no? Llevan algún misil o bomba que sea unívoco a llevar nuke?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



yo supongo que eran carcasas o algo así, que esas mierdas van caras y no se plan de que haya accidentes o se pierdan o algo, total, el mensaje se iba a entender igual

pero claro, es putin, cualquier cosa podría ser, desde que abortaron la misión en el último minuto porque era absurda (desencadenar la guerra nuclear sin más?) a simplemente una sacada de rabo

lo cierto es que en aquellos días se activó el sistema de respuesta nuclear ruso y putin iba diciendo que queríamos destruir rusia con sanciones y que no lo iba a consentir y tal... si rusia cae, todos caen

viendo el panorama, yo no descarto que hubiera órdenes reales de fundirse un emplazamiento sueco en la isla esa y tener listos los submarinos para reventarnos a todos si respondíamos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta la idea de un ejército común europeo, sino la de múltiples ejércitos en alianza de defensa mútua. Una OTAN pero sin la dominación de USA.
> 
> No veo muy factible que un español se aliste al ejército europeo y lo destinen a una base en Finlandia, por ejemplo. En los USA eso es lo más normal. Sin embargo sí veo posible que cada país se comprometa a un gasto y mantenimiento razonables y auditados, con una alianza que garantice una respuesta como la que se esperaría de la OTAN. Ahora mismo los USA nos "toleran" una relajación en el gasto militar porque ellos tienen muchísimo interés en mantenerse como hegemón: a nuestra generación eso les ha venido de perlas, porque lo que normalmente nos habríamos gastado en defensa nos lo estamos gastando en un bienestar (que sí, que sí, que la corrupción y todo eso) que en varios países europeos es superior al americano.
> 
> Idealmente seríamos como Suiza, pero a nivel de todo el continente: ojito, que aunque no vayamos por ahí mordiendo, si venís a tocarnos los cojones os vais escaldados.



Basicamente serian los ejercitos de cada pais con un alto mando unificado y que harian las compras de material de manera conjunta. Asi se unifica y simplifica el inventario Europeo y se abaratan las compras. Aqui habrai que ver como solucionar el retorno industrial en cada pais. No es lo mismo que 4 paises hagan un pedido de 50 cazas cada uno, a que una unica entidad haga un pedido de 200. Siempre sale mas barato de la segunda forma. Luego habra montones de ejercicios conjuntos y cada vez mas unidades conjuntas como las Alemanas y Holandesas.

A mi la idea como tal no me desagrada, pero obligaria a homogeneizar los presupuestos de defensa de los paises y la politica exterior de la UE.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo supongo que eran carcasas o algo así, que esas mierdas van caras y no se plan de que haya accidentes o se pierdan o algo, total, el mensaje se iba a entender igual
> 
> pero claro, es putin, cualquier cosa podría ser, desde que abortaron la misión en el último minuto porque era absurda (desencadenar la guerra nuclear sin más?) a simplemente una sacada de rabo
> 
> ...



En la crisis de los misiles de Cuba hubo un submarino ruso que tuvo el dedo en el botón. No descartes que este vuelo fuese, además de la obvia sacada de huevos, parte de la respuesta MAD. A poco que busques información sobre amedrentamientos de los rusos a Suecia, encontrarás toneladas de info: para ellos la violación del espacio aéreo-marítimo sueco y finés es una tarde de picnic, parte de la rutina.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Basicamente serian los ejercitos de cada pais con un alto mando unificado y que harian las compras de material de manera conjunta. Asi se unifica y simplifica el inventario Europeo y se abaratan las compras. Aqui habrai que ver como solucionar el retorno industrial en cada pais. No es lo mismo que 4 paises hagan un pedido de 50 cazas cada uno, a que una unica entidad haga un pedido de 200. Siempre sale mas barato de la segunda forma. Luego habra montones de ejercicios conjuntos y cada vez mas unidades conjuntas como las Alemanas y Holandesas.
> 
> A mi la idea como tal no me desagrada, pero obligaria a homogeneizar los presupuestos de defensa de los paises y la politica exterior de la UE.



Siempre, no sólo en defensa, siempre siempre las centrales de compra y contratación si están debidamente diseñadas son una idea cojonuda. No sólo porque ahorren costes "reales", sino porque también impiden muchísima corrupción.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Ruskis con el culo en llamas:





Estilo fuerzas especiales sirias:


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> En la UE nos hemos acomodado militarmente con los americanos. El caso de España es bastante paradigmático, con un gasto militar bajísimo podemos permitirnos el lujo de vivir relajadamente por muchas monerías que se le ocurran a Marruecos: no van a poner un pie en España ni jartos de grifa, porque en una semana los USA le convierten el país en un solar.
> 
> No se si la solución es un euro-ejército (a mí me parece excesivamente centralista), o que al menos los países se coordinen para tener mejores ejércitos propios. Pero sí, no podemos depender de lo que a los USA le salga del nabo para defensa, y recalco _defensa_. Europa no pinta nada tirando pepinos en Oriente Medio o tumbando gobiernos por medio mundo. Pero no es de recibo que llevemos 10 años temiendo al oso ruso si no fuese por los USA, cuando podría haber un ejército capaz sin ningún problema.



A mí me parece que hay algo mucho más profundo. Y que puede que esta guerra este cambiando cierta mentalidad en Europa. Pero como mucho en Europa central y del Este. Ni de coña por ejemplo en España. 

Y es que Europa se ha permitido desde el final de la II guerra mundial vivir en un espejismo que tiene su enjundia. Que obviamnete tiene que ver con la catarsis que suposo aquella guerra. 

Curiosamente España, que no participó, es uno de sus mayores exponentes. Es esa visión, disney, de que el mundo es un lugar de paz y amor. Que las guerras son cosa del pasado. Que todo se arregla hablando, y mejor no gastar en Defensa. Para qué sirve eso? Todo bien regado con una total superioridad moral. Eso que nos gusta tanto a los españoles. 

Eso sí, teniendo al ejercito yanki para defendernos. A la vez que les criticamos porque gastan mucho en defensa. Es tanta la superioridad de ese ejercito, que nunca ha tenido que llegar a intervenir para defendernos, basta con su capacidad de disuasión. Por eso, todas esas exrepublicas intentan desesperadamente entrar bajo el paraguas de la OTAN. Que no es más que entrar bajo la protección de los USA. 

Justo, los que llevamos más tiempo bajo esa protección, y por tanto no hemos sido ni amenazados debido a ese poder de disuasión somos los que más los despreciamos. Porque en un análisis estúpido y simplón, achacamos esa falta de amenzas no a la enorme superioridad de un aliado que está dispuesto a intervenir donde haga falta, no. La achacamos a que el mundo es un lugar bueno, donde no existen las amenazas.

Es tan surrealista, que no sé si pasado el tiempo y finalizada la guerra de Ucrania no veolverá la cabra al monte.


----------



## kenny220 (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> En la crisis de los misiles de Cuba hubo un submarino ruso que tuvo el dedo en el botón. No descartes que este vuelo fuese, además de la obvia sacada de huevos, parte de la respuesta MAD. A poco que busques información sobre amedrentamientos de los rusos a Suecia, encontrarás toneladas de info: para ellos la violación del espacio aéreo-marítimo sueco y finés es una tarde de picnic, parte de la rutina.



Y derribos de aviones suecos por los soviéticos, y a los aviones de rescate.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es tan surrealista, que no sé si pasado el tiempo y finalizada la guerra de Ucrania no veolverá la cabra al monte.



Alemania lo ha incluido en el equivalente a su Constitución, la Ley Fundamental. Por eso decía que van en serio, yo también pensaba que podía ser algo puntual pero es que la realidad del mundo es la que es. No se trata sólo de Rusia.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2022)

Rusia colapsando...

_The ruble is back to its pre-invasion value, it could be due to the obligation of European countries to buy gas in rubles or gold, the latest BRICS conventions and signed pacts ( ) and the ineffectiveness of sanctions._


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ruskis con el culo en llamas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sabemos nada de Abu TOW, no?

Se estará poniendo las botas, tendrá ya el máster en NLAW, Javelin y hasta en Stinger.

Aquello tiene que ser un festival de suministros misileros.


----------



## Polietileno (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta la idea de un ejército común europeo, sino la de múltiples ejércitos en alianza de defensa mútua. Una OTAN pero sin la dominación de USA.
> 
> No veo muy factible que un español se aliste al ejército europeo y lo destinen a una base en Finlandia, por ejemplo. En los USA eso es lo más normal. Sin embargo sí veo posible que cada país se comprometa a un gasto y mantenimiento razonables y auditados, con una alianza que garantice una respuesta como la que se esperaría de la OTAN. Ahora mismo los USA nos "toleran" una relajación en el gasto militar porque ellos tienen muchísimo interés en mantenerse como hegemón: a nuestra generación eso les ha venido de perlas, porque lo que normalmente nos habríamos gastado en defensa nos lo estamos gastando en un bienestar (que sí, que sí, que la corrupción y todo eso) que en varios países europeos es superior al americano.
> 
> Idealmente seríamos como Suiza, pero a nivel de todo el continente: ojito, que aunque no vayamos por ahí mordiendo, si venís a tocarnos los cojones os vais escaldados.



EEUU gasta en "defensa" para mantener su imperio y los privilegios de serlo, no para proteger a nadie. Lo que si quiere es tener estados colchon, o mas bien cabeza de playa para atacar a otros.

No les debemos nada, al final tendremos que agradecer a la URSS porque sin ella EEUU habría convertido Europa en un erial. Aunque si EEUU no hubiese intervenido en Europa en las dos guerras no existiria la URSS ni EEUU sería primera potencia mundial un siglo, habria sido Alemania.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Alemania lo ha incluido en el equivalente a su Constitución, la Ley Fundamental. Por eso decía que van en serio, yo también pensaba que podía ser algo puntual pero es que la realidad del mundo es la que es. No se trata sólo de Rusia.



Exacto, 2% de gasto en defensa minimo enmarcado en la constitucion. Tercer mayor presupuesto en defensa del mundo. Pero parece que la idea no es un ejecito enorme, sino uno con altisima disponibilidad y entrenamiento. Que al final es donde se va la pasta, en mantenimiento y entrenamiento.

Los 100.000.000.000€ para equipamiento tambien van a incluir proteccion civil. Van a revisar todos los refugios nucleares, sirenas de alarma, etc.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ruskis con el culo en llamas:



Los rusos viven de la propaganda y saben que al abrir tanto la ventana de Overton, hacen a Putin y su gobierno más moderado.

Aquí vemos hacer cosas similares a sus adláteres de Podemos.

Está todo estudiado.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> dilo sin la polla de un judio en la boca jajajajajjajajajja



te queda aun el comodin de facha, el de fascista y puedes usar una vez el de Franco, pero solo una vez


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> sirenas de alarma



400 nos ponen en Berlín. Que no teníamos ya!


----------



## mapachën (31 Mar 2022)

Ahora que lo recuerdo, respecto a lo de Gotland, si que puede ser verdad..:

Los bombarderos estratégicos rusos salieron con las bodegas cargadas de nukes, como hacían los B52 en los 70.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis corren como ratas


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> EEUU gasta en "defensa" para mantener su imperio y los privilegios de serlo, no para proteger a nadie. Lo que si quiere es tener estados colchon, o mas bien cabeza de playa para atacar a otros.
> 
> No les debemos nada, al final tendremos que agradecer a la URSS porque sin ella EEUU habría convertido Europa en un erial. Aunque si EEUU no hubiese intervenido en Europa en las dos guerras no existiria la URSS ni EEUU sería primera potencia mundial un siglo, habria sido Alemania.



Tu no estás bien, haztelo mirar.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

RECOMENDADISIMO artículo del NYT sobre como Putin ha llegado hasta esto. Necesitáis la extensión esa de Firefox para leerlo porque no tengo más "article shares" este mes.









The Making of Vladimir Putin


Tracing Putin’s 22-year slide from statesman to tyrant.




www.nytimes.com





Básicamente algo que todo el mundo que haya vivido en Rusia conoce. La debilidad está muy mal vista. Si te ven débil no te van a dejar tranquilo, te van a machacar. Lo de Crimea y sobre todo la bajada de pantalones del Obama en Siria cuando el Assad usaba armas químicas pero Obama no se atrevió a mover un dedo (a pesar de amenazar) convencieron a un cada vez más tronado Putin de que Europa estaba más preocupada de meterse pollas en el culo que de otra cosa. Vamos, que nos ve decadentes y cobardes.

Creo que la respuesta brutal en Ucrania no es solo "conveniente" es condición sine qua non para que este cabrón no intente invadir las bálticas, Polonia, Finlandia y Suecia. Es decir, o lo reventamos ahora o esto es solo la antesala como dice Zelensky.

El artículo insiste en que algo se le ha pirado en la olla al Putin, que ahora solo habla en términos de imperios de 1000 años y no se qué. Vamos, que se le ha ido el ollate aparte de la deriva intelectual/mesiánica que ha tenido.

Ojo que el artículo también da repaso a todos los quintacolumnistas que cobran pasta de Rusia, desde el Schröder hasta partidos de derecha en UK, ultranacionalistas, etc.

De hecho el Lavrov amenazó cuando se reconoció a Kosovo o algo así de que "esto lo usaremos contra vosotros", que es lo que hicieron con Catalugñé.

Vamos, básicamente que estamos infectados de periodistas, políticos y asociaciones a sueldo del imperio ruso de las comisiones y el petróleo.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

La vida y muerte habitual de los rusos en Ucrania:


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Impacto directo en el T-72 ruso en el Óblast de Lugansk.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia colapsando...
> 
> _The ruble is back to its pre-invasion value, it could be due to the obligation of European countries to buy gas in rubles or gold, the latest BRICS conventions and signed pacts ( ) and the ineffectiveness of sanctions._





"Mi nabo vuelve a ser el de cuando tenía 15 años, mi barriga ha desaparecido y mis canas se han reconvertido en melena de rubito summer".

"Manolo, vaya siesta, llegas tarde a la partida de dominó".


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

BTR enseñando la panza como un gato:




Casi seguro que es el de este vídeo de ayer:





Fígaro dijo:


> No sabemos nada de Abu TOW, no?
> 
> Se estará poniendo las botas, tendrá ya el máster en NLAW, Javelin y hasta en Stinger.
> 
> Aquello tiene que ser un festival de suministros misileros.



Ese está en Idlib, me da a mí que aunque quisiera ir de voluntario, no va a poder ir salvo que lo decida Turquía.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Impacto directo en el T-72 ruso en el Óblast de Lugansk.




Tripulantes vaporizados, ya deben ir por los 1400 muertos según la follarrusada.

Igual menos, eh!


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BTR enseñando la panza como un gato:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006614
> 
> ...





Se dijo que iba camino de Ucrania.

Igual era para meter miedo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Rusia incumple abiertamente el acuerdo de paz que firmó entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán:




Azerbaiyán mantiene bajo su control las posiciones capturadas el día 24 de Marzo:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Mentiras en las cifras oficiales de Rusia:


----------



## six six six the number.. (31 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> dilo sin la polla de un judio en la boca jajajajajjajajajja



Tú eres un poco tonto.....  









Por qué Putin de Rusia tiene una debilidad por Israel y los judíos


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, viene a Israel esta semana para asistir a la 75ª conmemoración de la liberación del campo de exterminio de Auschwitz, donde 1,41 millones de judíos fueron gaseados hasta morir durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. PUBLICIDAD La conmemoración es parte del...




israelnoticias.com


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

E


Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Exacto, 2% de gasto en defensa minimo enmarcado en la constitucion. Tercer mayor presupuesto en defensa del mundo. Pero parece que la idea no es un ejecito enorme, sino uno con altisima disponibilidad y entrenamiento. Que al final es donde se va la pasta, en mantenimiento y entrenamiento.
> 
> Los 100.000.000.000€ para equipamiento tambien van a incluir proteccion civil. Van a revisar todos los refugios nucleares, sirenas de alarma, etc.



En Alemania se lo toman en serio. Aquí con las ratas prorusas en el gobierno se gastarían la pasta en un ejército de Geranio donde cada bala tenga un balo, y cada tanque una tanca.


----------



## Polietileno (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tu no estás bien, haztelo mirar.



Bueno pero tu eres subnormal no hace falta ni que te lo miren.


----------



## trifasik (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> RECOMENDADISIMO artículo del NYT sobre como Putin ha llegado hasta esto. Necesitáis la extensión esa de Firefox para leerlo porque no tengo más "article shares" este mes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os comparto yo el artículo, espero sea visible para todo el mundo: articulo


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Tú eres un poco tonto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juas juas eso les cortocircuita sobremanera, su Putincito y sus rusonazis no pueden ser amigos de los malvados judaicos pro NWO y toda la retahíla de los Rockefeller, Soros, etc etc


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BTR enseñando la panza como un gato:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006614



Zhurullov: No pueden con nnosotros, los rusos se defienden "como BTR panza arriba".


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Además la isla de Gotland al parecer es estratégica porque con eso controlas el báltico. De hecho cuando se empezó a poner la cosa tensa me parece que los suecos reforzaron sus fuerzas militares allí. Es muy estratégica la isla esa.



Igual ya lo han comentado arriba. Em la TV pública rusa salió un tío diciendo que había que anexionarse las Repúblicas Balticas y ... la isla de Gotland


----------



## six six six the number.. (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Juas juas eso les cortocircuita sobremanera, su Putincito y sus rusonazis no pueden ser amigos de los malvados judaicos pro NWO y toda la retahíla de los Rockefeller, Soros, etc etc



Ese es directamente bobo y lelo......  

Lo voy a poner también aquí para los que no leen los enlaces...... 


_La pregunta es ahora de nuevo qué es lo que mueve a Putin en su algo complicada relación con Israel.

La respuesta a esta pregunta podría encontrarse en lo que le sucedió al ex jefe de la KGB durante su temprana juventud, cuando vivía con sus padres en un apartamento en San Petersburgo.

Los medios de comunicación israelíes ya han publicado algunos detalles sobre estos años aparentemente fatídicos con la Agencia Telegráfica Judía (JTA) informando en el año 2018 que una pareja de ancianos judíos en el edificio de apartamentos donde vivía Putin “cuidaron del muchacho”.

JTA no informó ningún detalle sobre este “cuidado” pero indicó que esta podría ser la razón por la que Putin tiene un punto débil para los judíos e Israel, como también se ha hecho evidente por el hecho de que el presidente ruso compró un apartamento en Tel Aviv para su ex maestra Mina Yuditskaya.

Ahora, sin embargo, la hoja de Shabat Dwash Shabat, una publicación con enseñanzas judías compuesta por un grupo de judíos cercanos al rabino y cabalista de Tiberíades Dov Kook, reveló nuevos detalles sobre la relación de Putin con sus vecinos judíos.

Dwash Shabat obtuvo su información del jefe de los rabinos rusos, Berel Lazar, jefe del movimiento de Jabad en Rusia.

Según el Dwash Shabat, los padres de Putin eran rusos muy pobres y trabajadores que apenas tenían dinero para alimentar a su hijo.

La pareja judía fue la única que se ocupó del joven Putin a pesar de la presencia de otras familias rusas en el edificio que eran conscientes de la problemática situación de la familia del líder ruso.

Cada vez que los vecinos judíos se daban cuenta de que el joven Putin estaba solo en casa sin comida le preparaban una comida decente y también lo invitaban a su mesa de Shabat, a la vez que lo invitaban a las fiestas judías.

Esto exponía al joven Putin a rituales y oraciones judías ya que la pareja era religiosa.

Los vecinos incluso compraron ropa para el muchacho y se aseguraron de que no se quedara sin necesidades básicas.

Esto, y no el hecho de que Putin también se preocupe por los más de un millón de residentes de la antigua Unión Soviética que ahora residen en Israel, parece ser la verdadera razón del punto débil de Putin con respecto a Israel y los judíos._


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Ese es directamente bobo y lelo......
> 
> Lo voy a poner también aquí para los que no leen los enlaces......
> 
> ...





Jajajaja sencillamente brutal, el apostól que iba a librar al mundo de la maléfica judiada comía kosher de chaval y lame falo circuncidado.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mentiras en las cifras oficiales de Rusia:



Parece que juegan al parchis. Se comen una y cuentan veinte.


----------



## At4008 (31 Mar 2022)

Los rusos no soportan o no tienen suficientes raciones de campaña y están empezando a comer perros.

*"Are you eating ok at least?" the soldier is asked. "It's not that horrible," he says, adding "We had Alabay, (a kind of sheepdog found in Central Asia) yesterday. We were looking for some meat."*









Russian troops eating dogs instead of rations provided, Ukrainian Security Service claims


As the Russia-Ukraine war continues for over a month now, Ukraine's security service claimed that Russian soldiers are eating dogs instead of rations provided.




www.republicworld.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Patrol officers continue to identify suspicious persons in Kiev

In the Goloseevsky district, patrolmen detained a suspicious man. When checking his phone, it turned out that he supports pro-Russian movements, threatens and intimidates Ukrainian patriots and surrenders them to the enemy.

In the Dnieper and Podolsk districts of the city, rashists probably lost during the exercises were found. These persons had passports and military tickets to the Russian Federation. Patrolmen found a package with marijuana at one of them. These characters did not have documents confirming the legality of their stay in Ukraine.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

The second army in the world is a prop. In fact, this is a gathering of looters and war criminals.

In the photo – one of the Russian occupiers did not deliver the loot


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Reino Unido está barajando donarle APCs a Ucrania, todavía tienen que analizar si podrían ser útiles:









We may send armoured vehicles to Ukraine, says Boris Johnson


Britain is considering sending armoured vehicles to Ukraine to help stop the “humanitarian catastrophe” in Mariupol, the prime minister has said.Boris Johnson s




www.thetimes.co.uk






Más propaganda sin sentido, la fuente para variar es el sorbelefas de Spriter/YNMS:


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

The Ukrainian tried to illegally export $320 thousand to Poland.

The money was withdrawn and will be transferred to the needs of the APU


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Ukrainian artillery finds occupiers everywhere.


----------



## Chaini (31 Mar 2022)

La hora de los payasos.





Mariupol ayer.


Otro mas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Analista de una consultora aeroespacial y de defensa, bastante famoso en el mundillo OSINT:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Símbolos del DESASTRE RUSO: Kharkiv a 35 kilómetros de Rusia y a 485 km de Kiev, sigue sin caer tras sufrir asedios y bombardeos desde el primer día


Me resulta realmente difícil entender cómo Rusia no puede sitiar (y mucho menos tomar) de manera confiable una ciudad que está a 35 km de la frontera rusa. Nathan Ruser @Nrg8000 La ciudad ucraniana de Sumy fue atacada a las 3 de la mañana del primer día de la invasión rusa. Durante la mayor...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> La hora de los payasos.



Entrevistas a los líderes prorrusos  Las verificaciones de noticias de los medios occidentales y el rastreo de actividad paramilitar que haga este va a ser directamente propaganda rusa, del estilo de lo que sale en la web: WarOnFakes.com


----------



## terro6666 (31 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> jajajajajajajjajajaja sois un puto chiste
> 
> jajajajajajajajajjajajaja
> 
> ...



Puntin debe estar comprando el Emoal en algun mayorista para que le haga precio.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Entrevistas a los líderes prorrusos  Las verificaciones de noticias de los medios occidentales y el rastreo de actividad paramilitar que haga este va a ser directamente propaganda rusa, del estilo de lo que sale en la web: WarOnFakes.com



Muy listo no es. Decir en Rostov que cruza a Donbass "que es territorio ucranio". Por mucho menos matan a los perrolistas allí. 
Tampoco es muy sano decir que rastrearás actividad paramilitar, así que no nos lo creemos. Este va a un hotel con un agente que le guioniza.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Tengo mis sospechas de que va a estar por allí una temporada bastante larga, hay algo turbio en su persona en cuanto a la relación con Rusia.


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra a 30 de Marzo. 






Institute for the Study of War


Russia is withdrawing some elements of its forces around Kyiv into Belarus for likely redeployment to other axes of advance and did not conduct any offensive operations around the city in the past 24 hours, but Russian forces will likely continue to hold




www.understandingwar.org





Un resumen general es que parece que hay un impás en las operaciones tanto en un bando como en otro. Para vagos, alguna de las perlas que he podido leer.

_"The Ukrainian General Staff additionally stated that Russia faces continuing morale and supply issues, including contract servicemen (volunteer troops, not conscripts) in the 26th Tank Regiment requesting to terminate their contracts and relocate to garrison service and elements of the 150th Motor Rifle Division receiving inoperable equipment from military storage. "_

En algunas unidades, los reservistas estan sacando una peineta a sus oficiales y dicen que la invasión la hagan ellos. En otras les mandan mierdas que no funcionan.


----------



## uberales (31 Mar 2022)

¿Hacemos una conjunta para comprar gaviscon a @Zhukov y evitarle una úlcera?


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> La hora de los payasos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se ha peleado con la rusita..........."ella se ha ido a hacer sus cosas y yo las mías"


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (31 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ya se ha peleado con la rusita..........."ella se ha ido a hacer sus cosas y yo las mías"



A ver si les cae un mortero ruso en la puta cabeza a los dos, todo sea por el karma


----------



## keylargof (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chaini (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Entrevistas a los líderes prorrusos  Las verificaciones de noticias de los medios occidentales y el rastreo de actividad paramilitar que haga este va a ser directamente propaganda rusa, del estilo de lo que sale en la web: WarOnFakes.com



Ya podeis imaginar quien paga todo, y a cambio de que.


----------



## moncton (31 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una conjunta para comprar gaviscon a @Zhukov y evitarle una úlcera?



El semen es alcalino para neutralizar el pH del coño y que no se mueran los pececitos

El Zhukov con seguir mamando polla putinesca va bien protegido


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

A Gisbert no se qué le ha dado. Es un tipo bastante engreído, se cree el más listo de la clase independientemente de en qué clase esté. Si va a un debate sobre pintura rupestre, él será el que más sabe porque la verdadera democracia representativa, bla, bla, bla. Pero lo que lleva haciendo estos días es una ida de olla total: se habrá leído cuatro libros de historia militar, se ha autoconvencido de los motivos de la guerra (que solo él con su superior intelecto puede intuir) y no contento con eso se va para allá... ¿a hacer qué?

A lo mejor planea hacer un Reverte: irse a "informar" unas semanas con algunas imágenes epatantes, y luego tirarse el resto de su vida escribiendo textos mediocres pero con el background de reportero de guerra. La putada es que ahora mismo la economía de la atención no es la de los años 90, con cuatro canales de TV y todo el mundo pendiente de lo que hagas. Ahora mismo te vas a jugar el pescuezo para diversión de 4 ó 5.000 seguidores de Twitch, y al resto se la sudas.


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Puntin debe estar comprando el Emoal en algun mayorista para que le haga precio.



Lo sentimos señor Putin, no es un tama de precio, ya no trabajamos en Rusia.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Yesterday soldiers of the Azov Regiment in Mariupol destroyed a lot of enemy infantry

Among the armed trophies of the azovites are the BSS "Vintorez", the radio station "Azart" and others.

One of the years was found to have US dollars and a large number of different gold jewelry, including wedding rings of different sizes. We know that in temporarily occupied areas of the city and criminals rob the apartments of civilians, kill and rape residents of the city. Now there are fewer of these scum.

All the valuables that the Azov fighters find in Putin's mercenaries, after identifying the owners, will be returned to them, or, together with the funds found in the Russians, will go to help refugees from Mariupol.

The fight for Ukrainian Mariupol continues!


----------



## Indignado (31 Mar 2022)

Os dejo este video para verlo con calma , me parece una joya por su análisis imparcial :


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os dejo este video para verlo con calma , me parece una joya por su análisis imparcial :




 



Esta gente vive aterrorizada bajo el dominio del ejercito nazi


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Sí, en el vídeo ese dice que está en Rostov



uberales dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una conjunta para comprar gaviscon a @Zhukov y evitarle una úlcera?



También un poco de Hemoal y unos pañuelos, que deben de ser muchos lloros y dolor de ojete.



LurkerIII dijo:


> A Gisbert no se qué le ha dado. Es un tipo bastante engreído, se cree el más listo de la clase independientemente de en qué clase esté. Si va a un debate sobre pintura rupestre, él será el que más sabe porque la verdadera democracia representativa, bla, bla, bla. Pero lo que lleva haciendo estos días es una ida de olla total: se habrá leído cuatro libros de historia militar, se ha autoconvencido de los motivos de la guerra (que solo él con su superior intelecto puede intuir) y no contento con eso se va para allá... ¿a hacer qué?
> 
> A lo mejor planea hacer un Reverte: irse a "informar" unas semanas con algunas imágenes epatantes, y luego tirarse el resto de su vida escribiendo textos mediocres pero con el background de reportero de guerra. La putada es que ahora mismo la economía de la atención no es la de los años 90, con cuatro canales de TV y todo el mundo pendiente de lo que hagas. Ahora mismo te vas a jugar el pescuezo para diversión de 4 ó 5.000 seguidores de Twitch, y al resto se la sudas.



Va con quien puede que le pague. Esto de aquí debajo no es normal:



La actividad de Rubén en España se basa en una plataforma civil para deslegitimar la democracia española, muy en la línea del concepto de propaganda kremlinita en Occidente: deslegitimizar OTAN, instituciones, UE...


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Mar 2022)

Es que le paga LA HORDA


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

La otra (Liu Sivaya) ya está en Donetsk y soltando desinformación kremlinita...


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Otro C-17 cargadito de regalos


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

No se veía presencia rusa en el aeropuerto de Hostomel en imágenes satelitales de hace unos días.

con la de perdidas que tuvieron para tomar el aeropuerto y ahora se van, es un mazazo para su moral


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La otra (Liu Sivaya) ya está en Donetsk y soltando desinformación kremlinita...



Qué chorprecha que a esta zorra le han dejado pasar a una zona de guerra por la frontera con LA HORDA, estoy seguro que es una coincidencia


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ah! Y por cierto, que Suecia reinstauró la mili obligatoria hace pocos años también.



Solo van los 3000 más motivados


----------



## Indignado (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esta gente vive aterrorizada bajo el dominio del ejercito nazi



No te entiendo 

------------------------------------------


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La actividad de Rubén en España se basa en una plataforma civil para deslegitimar la democracia española, muy en la línea del concepto de propaganda kremlinita en Occidente: deslegitimizar OTAN, instituciones, UE...



Yo no se quien le paga, o si alguien le paga. Lo que está claro es que es un tonto útil.

Lo que más me flipa es que el tipo lleva meses, o años, defendiendo la democracia USA como la que más se acerca a su ideal de democracia. Si te miras vídeos suyos de hace apenas un año, la retórica machacona era "en España no tenemos democracia. Pero en los USA cada ciudadano elige y conoce a sus representantes, y eso es verdadera democracia". Y ahora viene con estas mierdas con una base completamente endeble (lo de "Rusia ataca porque USA/OTAN los provocan", negando implícitamente que Ucrania sea un país soberano libre de unirse a la UE, la OTAN o al pacto de Varsovia) para cagarse en el sistema que le permite decir lo que le salga de los huevos, defendiendo al sistema que no dudaría en meterle al Gulag por sujetar un folio en blanco en medio de una plaza.

Referencia: Edward Snowden lleva calladito desde febrero. ¿Qué pasa, Edward? ¿Resulta que era más fácil abrir la boca en los USA que en Rusia, eh? /r/leopardsatemyface


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Yesterday soldiers of the Azov Regiment in Mariupol destroyed a lot of enemy infantry
> 
> Among the armed trophies of the azovites are the *BSS "Vintorez"*, the radio station "Azart" and others.
> 
> ...



Buen trofeo. Ese era un Spetsnaz.

Edito. Me da que en los barrios de Mariupol que pintan de rojo en los mapitas, debe de haber infiltración y operaciones Ucras a base de bien.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

La ciudad ucraniana de Sumy fue atacada a las 3 de la mañana del primer día de la invasión rusa. Durante la mayor parte de la guerra, ha sido prácticamente sitiada y bombardeada regularmente. Cinco semanas después de que comenzara la invasión, Sumy ahora está reconectada por carretera a Poltava y se levanta el sitio.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> RECOMENDADISIMO artículo del NYT sobre como Putin ha llegado hasta esto. Necesitáis la extensión esa de Firefox para leerlo porque no tengo más "article shares" este mes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al igual que hay cientos de miles de lamebotas de los EE.UU y la OTAN. Tal para cual.


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obligados a quedarse
> 
> Los que tienen cojones son los que huyen , los sumisos se quedan
> 
> ...



Ser gay no tiene nada que ver con el valor en combate. 






Batallón Sagrado de Tebas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La otra (Liu Sivaya) ya está en Donetsk y soltando desinformación kremlinita...



Los únicos ataques de artillería reportados en el sector son rusos, dirección norte.
No sé, igual alguien debería decírselo.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ser gay no tiene nada que ver con el valor en combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tener huevos es irse, quedarse a obedecer sin rechistar es todo lo contrario


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Tener huevos es irse, quedarse a obedecer sin rechistar es todo lo contrario
> 
> En los cuarteles de usa esos machos sodomizan a los recién llegados




Lo viste en una peli porno gayer?


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Tener huevos es irse, quedarse a obedecer sin rechistar es todo lo contrario



La gran ventaja de las guerras, de las pocas que tienen, es que la gente como tú no suele durar mucho.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo viste en una peli porno gayer?




Noticias y denuncias 





__





Juego de la galleta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





En sus cuarteles

(Solo para machos de pelo en pecho)


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La gran ventaja de las guerras, de las pocas que tienen, es que la gente como tú no suele durar mucho.



Durais menos los que aceptáis ir en primera línea sin rechistar véase en Vietnam por ejemplo o para ser más actual la de Ucrania 

Han llegado hombres a otros países y no han muerto tiroteado o en un bombardeo ruso


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Tener huevos es irse, quedarse a obedecer sin rechistar es todo lo contrario
> 
> En los cuarteles de usa esos machos sodomizan a los recién llegados



Pues yo creo que los que obedecen sin resistar y los forzados a prostitución son los soldados rusos









Group: Russian Soldiers Forced Into Prostitution


Russian military prosecutors pledged Monday to investigate allegations that young conscripts were forced into prostitution by fellow soldiers — the latest claim of rampant abuse in the nation's armed forces.




www.foxnews.com












Prostitution Claims Shed Light On Hazing


Hazing in Russia's armed forces, which are made up primarily of conscripts, is endemic, but some media reports have shocked the country.




www.rferl.org












Were Russian soldiers forced into prostitution?


In the latest claim of rampant abuse in the nation’s armed forces, Russian military prosecutors pledged Monday to investigate claims that young conscripts were forced into prostitution by fellow soldiers.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obligados a quedarse
> 
> Los que tienen cojones son los que huyen , los sumisos se quedan
> 
> ...



Israel paraíso gay, si tu lo dices es porque lo sabes, lo que se yo es que tienen a raya a los moromierdas.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Pues yo creo que los que obedecen sin resistar y los forzados a prostitución son los soldados rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*


Aviso de redirección



casi siempre somos los hombres los damnificados pues los hombres son los obligados a unirse en casi todos los países *


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Noticias y denuncias
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder, eso del juego de la galleta era una mariconadilla (nunca mejor dicho), leyenda urbana en cualquier barrio!


Jajajaja qué coño tiene eso con sodomizar a los reclutas?


Tú has visto muchas pelis de ositos, piratón.

En ellas habrás visto también polis, panaderos, bomberos...también sodomizan al recién entrado en la vida real?

Jajajaja puto tarado...


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

Vaya. Vaya. Gilbert y Luisi. Alegres PutiMongers. Espero que pasen a Ukrania, los Azov los capturen, y les traten como las ratas Putinescas que son.

P.D: él es un tonto útil, PutiMonger al que no le dejan pasar. Lo que sea por un Chocho. Ella como buena agente PutiMonger, la dejan pasar sin problemas.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Me estaba preguntando ahora dada la lección de los ucranianos, hombres con cojones, de pelo en pecho luchando por su soberania y libertad, de forma fiera y valerosa, y teniendo una juventud como la española, amariconada, progre y sumisa ¿ que futuro nos espera?
> Hay que poner un servicio militar ya, que todo pibe sepa disparar un cetme e instrucción militar.



Yo diría que Alan Turing - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre , "amariconado, progre y sumiso" hizo más por la victoria de UK en la II-WW que muchos machotes de pelo en pecho. Y de premio se llevó que lo juzgaran por maricón apenas cinco años más tarde.

Prefiero un mariconazo bien lleno de pluma que sabe lo que hace, que un puto descerebrado que solo sabe golpearse el pecho.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder, eso del juego de la galleta era una mariconadilla (nunca mejor dicho), leyenda urbana en cualquier barrio!
> 
> 
> Jajajaja qué coño tiene eso con sodomizar a los reclutas?
> ...








__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com













Cadetes australianos denuncian violaciones sexuales en academias militares


Adolescentes reclutados en academias de las fuerzas armadas de Australia sufrieron durante décadas abusos sexuales como parte de rituales de iniciación, según han denunciado varias




amp.elmundo.es





No te olvides de la vaselina cuando te metas en el ejército


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jajajaja no tienes miedo ni nada.

En USA entran cientos de miles de reclutas al año, no creo que eso le suceda ni al 0,00000000001 %, la institución militar americana se toma las cosas en serio y existen medios de comunicación, no es el ejército Dimitri de mierda y la censura rusa.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Yo diría que Alan Turing - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre , "amariconado, progre y sumiso" hizo más por la victoria de UK en la II-WW que muchos machotes de pelo en pecho. Y de premio se llevó que lo juzgaran por maricón apenas cinco años más tarde.
> 
> Prefiero un mariconazo bien lleno de pluma que sabe lo que hace, que un puto descerebrado que solo sabe golpearse el pecho.



A ver que yo no me he metido con orientaciones sexuales que decir que los ucranianos de pelo en pecho no quiere decir que sean todos ellos heterosexuales, que seguro que los hay gays, no iba por ahí mi pensamiento, que iba por la disposición a luchar por su país con independencia de orientación sexual.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja no tienes miedo ni nada.
> 
> En USA entran cientos de miles de reclutas al año, no creo que eso le suceda ni al 0,00000000001 %, la institución militar americana se toma las cosas en serio y existen medios de comunicación, no es el ejército Dimitri de mierda y la censura rusa.




Claro que sí el ejército es la cosa más transparente del mundo


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Claro que sí el ejército es la cosa más transparente del mundo




Y qué hace un antimilitarista como tú en este Hilo?

Tira para el parque a comer pipas y a beber calimocho, flower power.


----------



## terro6666 (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Tener huevos es irse, quedarse a obedecer sin rechistar es todo lo contrario



Si si, claro claro


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A ver que yo no me he metido con orientaciones sexuales que decir que los ucranianos de pelo en pecho no quiere decir que sean todos ellos heterosexuales, que seguro que los hay gays, no iba por ahí mi pensamiento, que iba por la disposición a luchar por su país con independencia de orientación sexual.




No es que haya disposición es que están obligados y no les dejan salirse









Cruzando el monte o vistiéndose de mujer: así intentan huir de la guerra los desertores ucranianos


Los hombres mayores de 18 años que no tengan más de tres hijo a cargo, sean viudos o presenten problemas de salud están obligados a quedarse en Ucrania para hacer frente a la invasión de Putin.




www.google.com





*Cruzando el monte o vistiéndose de mujer: así intentan huir de la guerra los desertores ucranianos

y los rusos también huyen 

solo que los medios rusos no lo dicen*


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y qué hace un antimilitarista como tú en este Hilo?
> 
> Tira para el parque a comer pipas y a beber calimocho, flower power.



Y que haces tu en el foro cuando podrías estar en la guerra?


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Y que haces tu en el foro cuando podrías estar en la guerra?



Jojojo si yo te...


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A ver que yo no me he metido con orientaciones sexuales que decir que los ucranianos de pelo en pecho no quiere decir que sean todos ellos heterosexuales, que seguro que los hay gays, no iba por ahí mi pensamiento, que iba por la disposición a luchar por su país con independencia de orientación sexual.



Así podemos entendernos . Es que llevo muchos mensajes leídos de gente diciendo que los rusos nos van a salvar de los maricones, no entiendo la perra que le ha dado a alguno con ellos. ¿Te imaginas que el equivalente a Turing en la alemania nazi acabó en un campo de concentración por ser maricón o judío? Y mientras, un grupo de maricones y judíos haciendo una bomba A en los USA.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Video of the destruction of a pig-dog tank in the Luhansk direction.

The Rapid Reaction Brigade of the National Guard of Ukraine is working


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No es que haya disposición es que están obligados y no les dejan salirse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno todo tiene una medida, los habrá obligados y los habrá que no. Unos sirven para primera línea de combate y otros para otras tareas. Unos serán gays y otros no. ¿Que es una injusticia que los obliguen, sean gays o no?, hombre han invadido su país, se decreto ley marcial, son asuntos internos de Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Así podemos entendernos . Es que llevo muchos mensajes leídos de gente diciendo que los rusos nos van a salvar de los maricones, no entiendo la perra que le ha dado a alguno con ellos. ¿Te imaginas que el equivalente a Turing en la alemania nazi acabó en un campo de concentración por ser maricón o judío? Y mientras, un grupo de maricones y judíos haciendo una bomba A en los USA.



De los maricones, de que seamos gordos, de que se nos caiga el pelo... Putin para todo.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo si yo te...





¿jojojo, si yo te?  La respuesta más patética que he visto en el foro. ¿Estás aquí, no?

PRINGADO!!!! Sólo tienes que coger un autobús y un formulario en la embajada, a no ser que seas subnormal o algo similar, cosa que no me extrañaría.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bueno todo tiene una medida, los habrá obligados y los habrá que no. Unos sirven para primera línea de combate y otros para otras tareas. Unos serán gays y otros no. ¿Que es una injusticia que los obliguen, sean gays o no?, hombre han invadido su país, se decreto ley marcial, son asuntos internos de Ucrania.




Si dejamos a las mujeres huir porque no a los hombres al fin al cabo las mujeres están igual de capacitadas que ellos


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si dejamos a las mujeres huir porque no a los hombres al fin al cabo las mujeres están igual de capacitadas que ellos



No he visto ninguna mujer asfaltando carreteras.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> ¿jojojo, si yo te?  La respuesta más patética que he visto en el foro. ¿Estás aquí, no?
> 
> PRINGADO!!!! Sólo tienes que coger un autobús y un formulario en la embajada, a no ser que seas subnormal o algo similar, cosa que no me extrañaría.




No lo has pillado, lógico en un gilipollas.

Por cierto, deja de rajar y vete a Rusia, que aquí te tratamos muy mal


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No he visto ninguna mujer asfaltando carreteras.




*El poder histórico de la Unión de Mujeres Ucranianas: una lucha por la identidad*
*El feminismo en el país es cada vez más sólido entre la población, y brota surcando sus propias raíces, porque la memoria está presente hoy en las hijas de la independencia en 1991

Desde entonces, el movimiento continúa promoviendo a través del arte, según explica Natalia Kobrynska, no solo el conocimiento de las leyes del desarrollo social, sino también "la unificación de las tierras ucranianas divididas por fronteras políticas". Kobrynska es la principal fundadora, ideóloga y organizadora del movimiento heredado. Para ella, señalar la necesidad de la participación activa de las mujeres en las actividades públicas y culturales y, al mismo tiempo, exponer su posición desfavorecida en la sociedad de la época era una necesidad vital. Después de todo, las campesinas y trabajadoras, analfabetas y humilladas, siguieron siendo privadas de los derechos humanos básicos.*


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *El poder histórico de la Unión de Mujeres Ucranianas: una lucha por la identidad*
> *El feminismo en el país es cada vez más sólido entre la población, y brota surcando sus propias raíces, porque la memoria está presente hoy en las hijas de la independencia en 1991
> 
> Desde entonces, el movimiento continúa promoviendo a través del arte, según explica Natalia Kobrynska, no solo el conocimiento de las leyes del desarrollo social, sino también "la unificación de las tierras ucranianas divididas por fronteras políticas". Kobrynska es la principal fundadora, ideóloga y organizadora del movimiento heredado. Para ella, señalar la necesidad de la participación activa de las mujeres en las actividades públicas y culturales y, al mismo tiempo, exponer su posición desfavorecida en la sociedad de la época era una necesidad vital. Después de todo, las campesinas y trabajadoras, analfabetas y humilladas, siguieron siendo privadas de los derechos humanos básicos.*



Eres tía?


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Hoy están saliendo por internet imágenes de equipamiento chamuscado y cadáveres de rusos en Jarkov y Kherson. La acción debe de estar allí. Para no aburrir pongo solo esta perla:


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Rusia es una dictadura no va a caer Putin porque mueran soldados en Ucrania ni porque se quejen los oligarcas de que les han bloqueado los yates 

Esos oligarcas son ricos gracias a Putin


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Eres tía?



No, lo que digo es que si quieren igualdad tendrá que ser en todos los ámbitos

Llevan luchando por la igualdad pero cuando pueden demostrar lo iguales que son se van


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Rusia es una dictadura no va a caer Putin porque mueran soldados en Ucrania ni porque se quejen los oligarcas de que les han bloqueado los yates
> 
> Esos oligarcas son ricos gracias a Putin



Y qué haces defendiendo dictaduras?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

*MINISTRA DE ASUNTOS EXTERIORES DE ALEMANIA. VISITIANDO*

*REFUGIADOS UCRANIANOS *

The German edition Bz-Berlin published an article about how German Foreign Minister Annalena Berbock visited Ukrainian refugees.

In the photo, the minister's visit to Ukrainian refugees​
50.2K views12:37













RUBIOS ESLAVOS DE HOGOS AZULES QUE DECIA ACTOR ZELENSKY NO?

PUES YA ESTA


----------



## Disidentpeasant (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Rusia es una dictadura no va a caer Putin porque mueran soldados en Ucrania ni porque se quejen los oligarcas de que les han bloqueado los yates
> 
> Esos oligarcas son ricos gracias a Putin



Rusia no es una dictadura. Tiene un sistema parlamentario de partidos políticos como aquí. 
La misma mierda que aquí. Pero con elecciones mas transparentes que las de aquí o EEUU


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, lo que digo es que si quieren igualdad tendrá que ser en todos los ámbitos
> 
> Llevan luchando por la igualdad pero cuando pueden demostrar lo iguales que son se van



No somos iguales hombre, las mujeres no tienen carácter combativo.


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Rusia es una dictadura no va a caer Putin porque mueran soldados en Ucrania ni porque se quejen los oligarcas de que les han bloqueado los yates
> 
> Esos oligarcas son ricos gracias a Putin



y según tu como puede caer la dictadura de Putin?


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y qué haces defendiendo dictaduras?




Donde he defendido a una dictadura?


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, lo que digo es que si quieren igualdad tendrá que ser en todos los ámbitos
> 
> Llevan luchando por la igualdad pero cuando pueden demostrar lo iguales que son se van



Hay bastantes comandos de mujeres ucranianas luchando, haciendo lo que pueden,…

Lo que no he visto aún es ninguna soldado rusa


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Rusia no es una dictadura. Tiene un sistema parlamentario de partidos políticos como aquí.
> La misma mierda que aquí. Pero con elecciones mas transparentes que las de aquí o EEUU




En Corea del norte hay elecciones


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

*SIMBOLOS DEL DESASTRE DE LOS GUARROS PRO OTANICOS 

10 LITROS DE ACEITE DE GIRASOL 54 EYPOS EN ALEMANIA 


PAGA Y CALLA *


*THE DANGER ZONE BEST KOREAN TOMA EL RELEVO DE TITO PUTIN EN FOLLARSE OTAN NIANOS*

*




*






*A canister of sunflower oil in Germany has risen in price by 550% in a month!*

115.8K views18:15








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me













​


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Rusia no es una dictadura. Tiene un sistema parlamentario de partidos políticos como aquí.
> La misma mierda que aquí. Pero con elecciones mas transparentes que las de aquí o EEUU



aquí puedes poner a parir al rey, meterte con sus amantes o publicar artículos periodísticos sobre su fortuna oculta.

intenta hacerlo en Rusia


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No lo has pillado, lógico en un gilipollas.
> 
> Por cierto, deja de rajar y vete a Rusia, que aquí te tratamos muy mal



Y yo que pinto en Rusia? Que me tratan mal? Curioso que a un subnormal con la foto de Franco le parezca que le tratan bien en este país. Pobre tonto!!!

Una chorrada tras otra.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> y según tu como puede caer la dictadura de Putin?




Quizá si es forzada a que no pueda hacer la guerra por no tener dinero su gobierno 

O un pacto entre partidos para decidir que ya no esta capacitado para gobernar


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Dice que "many are in UKR" se le olvida decir que muchos de ellos esparcidos por el campo ucraniano y devorados por las alimañas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z

0:31

_*⚡*_Chechen forces storming the building in Rubizhne of the Luhansk People's Republic, in which the Nazis have settled. The building is surrounded, and the bandits cannot escape, as they used to do.


*LA FUERZA DE CHOQUE DE LOS CHECHENOS LIMPIANDO PUERTA A PUERTA
USANDO LOS RPG DE 3 DE 3

DIA A DIA | HORA A HORA | BLOQUE A BLOQUE | PERDIDA A PERDIDA | VICTORIA A VICTORIA | *

musica aceptable. buen canal de videos con musica e imagines inetidas


----------



## moncton (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dice que "many are in UKR" se le olvida decir que muchos de ellos esparcidos por el campo ucraniano y devorados por las alimañas.



Pues si van meter a chavalitos de reemplazo a la picadora contra los ucras resabiados y de mala hostia ya te digo como va a terminar el asunto


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Para acabar con la dictadura de Rusia tendría que ser un pacto como se hizo en España

Otra cosa no sirve

Si se cargan a putin el que llegue será más radical y le apoyarán por haberse cargado al anterior (y por paranoia habrá más persecución a los opositores)


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Para acabar con la dictadura de Rusia tendría que ser un pacto como se hizo en España
> 
> Otra cosa no sirve



Pactos y arreglitos, precisamente el modo en que arreglan históricamente las cosas en Rusia.
Claro que si.


----------



## hightower (31 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Rusia no es una dictadura. Tiene un sistema parlamentario de partidos políticos como aquí.
> La misma mierda que aquí. Pero con elecciones mas transparentes que las de aquí o EEUU



Al ignore, gilipolleces las justas.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Y yo que pinto en Rusia? Que me tratan mal? Curioso que a un subnormal con la foto de Franco le parezca que le tratan bien en este país. Pobre tonto!!!
> 
> Una chorrada tras otra.





Vete a tomar por culo ya, payaso, Naziestalinista, me cago en tu puta madre.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hoy están saliendo por internet imágenes de equipamiento chamuscado y cadáveres de rusos en Jarkov y Kherson. La acción debe de estar allí. Para no aburrir pongo solo esta perla:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

¿Tails es multicuenta de McTonto o bigmac?  Cada día hay uno nuevo



Dejo este por aquí:


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo ya, payaso, Naziestalinista, me cago en tu puta madre.



Me alegra saber que eres capaz de controlar tu esfínter. A estas alturas ya pensaba que te cagabas encima 

Enhorabuena!!!! Me has sorprendido, sigue así, progresas adecuadamente.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

b-52 cerca de biolorrusia y kaliningrado.. lanzando mensaje?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Región de Jerson. se habla de que hoy puede ser uno d elos dias que mas bajas esta teniendo rusia entre soldados y vehiculos


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

Joer. Cada tanque Ruski no es más que basura mal ensamblada. Espero que Putin sea obligado a limpiar su mierda de Ukrania.

Aunque empiezo a temer que los Rojos Chinos, los verdaderos instigadores de todo esto, antes de dejar a los Rusos eliminar el regimen de Putin, y abrazar la libertad, ponen a un títere (aún mayor que Putin) en Moscú, y se lanzan sobre Europa a la desesperada. Al tiempo.


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tengo mis sospechas de que va a estar por allí una temporada bastante larga, hay algo turbio en su persona en cuanto a la relación con Rusia.



Que se joda, por traidor....


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Me alegra saber que eres capaz de controlar tu esfínter. A estas alturas ya pensaba que te cagabas encima
> 
> Enhorabuena!!!! Me has sorprendido, sigue así, progresas adecuadamente.



Voxero proPutin, estos van con pañal directamente, no suman media neurona cada mil de ellos.
Eso sí, en cada pueblo hay uno, como el clásico tonto del pueblo.

En tu caso coincide.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Huliaipil, región de Zaporizhia, secuelas de los recientes combates.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Qué chorprecha que a esta zorra le han dejado pasar a una zona de guerra por la frontera con LA HORDA, estoy seguro que es una coincidencia



Si tuviera miedo de que podrían matarla no iba....¿a quién pretende engañar? Pues a los güelebragas putinianos como Zurullof y demás compañía que se les hace la polla pepsicola al ver una eslava...

Joder que gente más tonta...mira que son pardillos....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Región de Jerson. se habla de que hoy puede ser uno d elos dias que mas bajas esta teniendo rusia entre soldados y vehiculos



Fotos de pérdidas adicionales de esa zona, me choca bastante el MT-LB con ZU-23-2 de la cuarta foto, tiene tanto camuflaje ucraniano como las Z rusas, puede que haya sido capturado por los rusos y recapturado por los ucranianos ahora:


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Joer. Cada tanque Ruski no es más que basura mal ensamblada. Espero que Putin sea obligado a limpiar su mierda de Ukrania.
> 
> Aunque empiezo a temer que los Rojos Chinos, los verdaderos instigadores de todo esto, antes de dejar a los Rusos eliminar el regimen de Putin, y abrazar la libertad, ponen a un títere (aún mayor que Putin) en Moscú, y se lanzan sobre Europa a la desesperada. Al tiempo.



Con que chatarra?


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Con que chatarra?



En este caso sería intervención China directa. Incluso con tropas.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Yo no se quien le paga, o si alguien le paga. Lo que está claro es que es un tonto útil.
> 
> Lo que más me flipa es que el tipo lleva meses, o años, defendiendo la democracia USA como la que más se acerca a su ideal de democracia. Si te miras vídeos suyos de hace apenas un año, la retórica machacona era "en España no tenemos democracia. Pero en los USA cada ciudadano elige y conoce a sus representantes, y eso es verdadera democracia". Y ahora viene con estas mierdas con una base completamente endeble (lo de "Rusia ataca porque USA/OTAN los provocan", negando implícitamente que Ucrania sea un país soberano libre de unirse a la UE, la OTAN o al pacto de Varsovia) para cagarse en el sistema que le permite decir lo que le salga de los huevos, defendiendo al sistema que no dudaría en meterle al Gulag por sujetar un folio en blanco en medio de una plaza.
> 
> Referencia: Edward Snowden lleva calladito desde febrero. ¿Qué pasa, Edward? ¿Resulta que era más fácil abrir la boca en los USA que en Rusia, eh? /r/leopardsatemyface



No hace falta que te paguen los rusos. La mayoría de estos streamers simplemente descubren cómo es más fácil conseguir dinero de sus audiencias. 

Es evidente que si te pones a pedirle a la gente normal que te pague, por informarle y analizar la situación y tu dices más o menos, aunque sea mucho más serio y profundo, la versión más oficilista o realista no vas a sacar mucho. 

Por contra, si te inventas una realidad alternativa, si hablas de conspiraciones, de que te quieren silenciar, todos los conspiranóicos que ya están convencidos de estas cosas te van a apoyar incluso económicamente. Solo tienes que ver las donaciones que recibe en ese video en directo. Si a eso le añades los patreon o lo que sea que tiene este montado, puede ser una cantidad más que importante al mes. 

Solo esta rentabilizando su audiencia.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pactos y arreglitos, precisamente el modo en que arreglan históricamente las cosas en Rusia.
> Claro que si.



Prefieres el método africano (cargarse al que estaba y poner otro) en el que el sucesor es más paranoico y encarcela más opositores? O la táctica irani

Mira Irán cuando a la fuerza quitaron al que estaba para poner a los ayatola...

Si en España se pudo porque en Rusia no


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: El Reino Unido ha sancionado al coronel general ruso Mikhail Mizintsev, acusado de ordenar el bombardeo de zonas civiles de Mariupol en Ucrania.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos viven de la propaganda y saben que al abrir tanto la ventana de Overton, hacen a Putin y su gobierno más moderado.
> 
> Aquí vemos hacer cosas similares a sus adláteres de Podemos.
> 
> Está todo estudiado.



Una ostia bien dada y se le quita la tonteria supremacista.


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En Corea del norte hay elecciones



Muy democráticas...


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Región de Jerson. se habla de que hoy puede ser uno d elos dias que mas bajas esta teniendo rusia entre soldados y vehiculos



Están apretando los ucras. Al este de Kiev están dando por el culo al que fuera unos de los frentes dirigidos a tomar y ocupar la capital y al sur andan a la ofensiva por lo que parece a casi todo lo largo del frente al norte de Crimea.
Está siendo un día movidito.


----------



## Casino (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




El 21 de marzo ya indiqué lo de Ivankov.
Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II
Solo hay que ver el mapa de carreteras.
Igual que para cortar el corredor que une Crimea no hace falta llegar a la costa, es suficiente controlar Melitopol.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Muy democráticas...



Pues eso digo 

Que haya elecciones no quiere decir que sea una democracia


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> En este caso sería intervención China directa. Incluso con tropas.



Primero que tomen Taiwán. A ver si se deciden coño, ah que les dan una paliza.
Ves, los comunistas solo tienen propaganda y mentiras. Eso si, esclavizar a su pueblo se les da de Puta madre.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Jodé con los franchutes. Si hicieran lo mismo en España con las predicciones de esta guerra nos quedábamos sin nadie de Coronel hacia arriba.


----------



## Gnidlog (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Huliaipil, región de Zaporizhia, secuelas de los recientes combates.



Los rusos son unas maquinas, han perdido más material del que tiene la mayoria de los ejércitos, y hay siguen. No me explico la cantidad de chatarra que llegar a tener


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Otra del ejército de pancho villa









Las tropas rusas usan ramas de árboles y alfombras por falta de lonas de camuflaje. – Galaxia Militar


Las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania parecen estar utilizando lonas y ramas de árboles para cubrir sus vehículos blindados en una posible señal de que no se les ha proporcionado el equipo de camuflaje adecuado, informó el Washington Post.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Otra del ejército de pancho villa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Míralo por el lado bueno. Protegen exactamente igual de bien que las jaulas iniciales del ataque de los Javelines y son mucho más fáciles de hacer.


----------



## moncton (31 Mar 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Joer. Cada tanque Ruski no es más que basura mal ensamblada. Espero que Putin sea obligado a limpiar su mierda de Ukrania.
> 
> Aunque empiezo a temer que los Rojos Chinos, los verdaderos instigadores de todo esto, antes de dejar a los Rusos eliminar el regimen de Putin, y abrazar la libertad, ponen a un títere (aún mayor que Putin) en Moscú, y se lanzan sobre Europa a la desesperada. Al tiempo.



Parafraseando al Mao, a los chinos no les importa si el gato es negro o rojo, lo importante es que compre made in china que hay que dar de comer a muchos 

Y los europeos compran mucho, por eso los chinos estan de perfil en el conflicto este

De tener algunas aspiracion territorial el lio es el control del pacifico


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

Recordemos...


----------



## moncton (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



menudo cuñao el almirante ese

menos mal que esta retirado


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Almirante retirado... Luego nos preguntamos los motivos por los que dejamos de ser potencia mundial. Nos tienen manía.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (31 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> menudo cuñao el almirante ese
> 
> menos mal que esta retirado



El problema es que los que están en activo son igual de cuñaos o más...


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Mar 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> El problema es que los que están en activo son igual de cuñaos o más...



Es lo que tiene el nepotismo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Eso es lo que decían los generales Rusos al Loco zar ese dia. El al dia siguiente en un acto de generosidad le pedía a las autoridades militares ucranianas que se rindieran, y los tomaba como único interlocutor valido y no al "comico Zelensky".....


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

_Increíble testimonio en BFMTV de este alcalde de Melitopol que fue secuestrado durante varios días por los rusos.

Él dice que no tenían idea de lo que estaba pasando.

Le dijeron que estamos aquí para atrapar a los nazis; dijo que he estado en esta ciudad durante 30 años y nunca he conocido a uno... entonces dijeron bueno, estamos aquí para ayudar a los hablantes de ruso y dijo que el 95% de nosotros hablamos ruso y estamos bien.

Dijeron que escucharon que los veteranos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial del pueblo habían sido golpeados en el día del patriota y él dijo que, por el contrario, son venerados y que no quedan muchos de ellos.

Parece que estos soldados rusos realmente pensaron eso. Toda esta guerra se está librando con propaganda, con falsos pretextos. No es solo Putin quien no sabe lo que está pasando. Este alcalde, Ivan Fedorov, dijo que los soldados no estaban preparados ni tenían ni idea._


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Biden dice que Putin ha despedido o puesto en arresto domiciliario a algunos asesores


¿Por qué Rusia, a día de hoy, está perdiendo la guerra? ¿Qué motivos hay detrás de esto? ¿Hasta qué punto es cierto? ¿Juega, pese a todo, el tiempo a




www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Parafraseando al Mao, a los chinos no les importa si el gato es negro o rojo, lo importante es que compre made in china que hay que dar de comer a muchos
> 
> Y los europeos compran mucho, por eso los chinos estan de perfil en el conflicto este
> 
> De tener algunas aspiracion territorial el lio es el control del pacifico



Ahora que lo pienso, los chinos son muy listos ¿se habrán dado que la chatarra que han estado fabricando copiando a la chatarra rusa es una mierda también?


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eso es lo que decían los generales Rusos al Loco zar ese dia. El al dia siguiente en un acto de generosidad le pedía a las autoridades militares ucranianas que se rindieran, y los tomaba como único interlocutor valido y no al "comico Zelensky".....



Habían otros generales que le decían lo contrario:


_Algunos representantes de la clase política rusa sostienen hoy que Rusia es capaz de infligir una derrota aplastante a Ucrania en unas pocas horas (y también se mencionan períodos más cortos) si estalla un conflicto militar. Veamos cómo tales afirmaciones se corresponden con la realidad.

En la comunidad de expertos de Rusia, recientemente se ha arraigado con bastante fuerza la opinión de que ni siquiera será necesario enviar tropas al territorio de Ucrania, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de este país se encuentran en un estado deplorable.

Algunos analistas políticos enfatizan que un poderoso ataque de fuego ruso destruirá casi todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques. Además, varios expertos concluyen que incluso un golpe demoledor de Rusia será suficiente para poner fin a tal guerra.

Como guinda del pastel, algunos analistas destacan el hecho de que nadie en Ucrania defenderá al “régimen de Kiev”.

*NINGÚN CAMINAR FÁCIL*

Comencemos con el último. Afirmar que nadie en Ucrania defenderá al régimen significa, en la práctica, una completa ignorancia de la situación político-militar y el estado de ánimo de las amplias masas del pueblo en el estado vecino. Además, se subestima francamente el grado de odio (que, como saben, es el combustible más eficaz para la lucha armada) en la república vecina en relación con Moscú. Nadie se enfrentará al ejército ruso con pan, sal y flores en Ucrania.

Parece que los acontecimientos en el sureste de Ucrania en 2014 no le enseñaron nada a nadie. Después de todo, también esperaban que toda la Ucrania de la margen izquierda, en un solo impulso y en cuestión de segundos, se convirtiera en Novorossia. Ya hemos dibujado mapas, estimado el personal de las futuras administraciones de ciudades y regiones y desarrollado banderas estatales.

Pero incluso la población de habla rusa de esta parte de Ucrania (incluidas ciudades como Kharkov, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Mariupol) no apoyó tales planes en su gran mayoría. El proyecto "Novorossiya" fue de alguna manera imperceptible y murió silenciosamente.

En una palabra, la campaña de liberación de 2022, siguiendo el modelo y semejanza de 1939, no tendrá ningún éxito. En este caso, las palabras del clásico de la literatura soviética Arkady Gaidar son más ciertas que nunca: “Está claro que ahora no tendremos una batalla fácil, sino una batalla dura”.

*"POR UNA SANGRE PEQUEÑA, UN GOLPE PODEROSO"*

Ahora sobre el "poderoso ataque de fuego de Rusia", que supuestamente destruirá "prácticamente todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania".

Esta sola expresión muestra que solo los trabajadores políticos podrían decir tal cosa. Para referencia: en el curso de operaciones militares hipotéticas a la escala de un teatro de operaciones, se llevan a cabo ataques en objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos. Tenga en cuenta que en el curso de la planificación estratégica operativa, los epítetos "poderoso" (así como "medio", "débil", etc.) no se utilizan.

La ciencia militar enfatiza que los ataques pueden ser estratégicos (esto se aplica principalmente a las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas), operacionales y tácticos. De acuerdo con la cantidad de fuerzas involucradas y los objetos golpeados, los golpes pueden ser masivos, grupales y únicos. Todavía es mejor no introducir o utilizar otros conceptos, incluso en trabajos de naturaleza politológica.

Los ataques a objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos pueden llevarse a cabo dentro del frente (todavía no se han formado frentes en las fronteras occidentales de Rusia) o el comando principal de las fuerzas armadas en el teatro de operaciones (hasta ahora, no se ha formado uno). creado en la dirección estratégica Sur-Oeste tampoco). Cualquier cosa menos que eso ya no es un gran éxito.

¿Y qué es, por ejemplo, un ataque de fuego masivo (MOA) del frente? Para empezar, observamos que en el MOU está involucrado el número máximo de fuerzas listas para el combate y medios de aviación, tropas de misiles y artillería, equipos de guerra electrónica a disposición del comandante de las fuerzas del frente (formación operacional-estratégica). El MOU consta de una salida aérea masiva, dos o tres lanzamientos de sistemas de misiles OTP y TR, y varios ataques con fuego de artillería. Bueno, si el grado de daño por fuego al enemigo es del 60-70%.

¿Qué es lo más importante en este asunto en relación con el conflicto con Ucrania? Por supuesto, el MOU infligirá grandes pérdidas a un enemigo potencial. Pero esperar aplastar a las fuerzas armadas de todo un estado con un solo golpe significa simplemente mostrar un optimismo desenfrenado en el curso de la planificación y realización de operaciones de combate. En el curso de acciones estratégicas hipotéticas en el teatro de operaciones, dichos MOU deberán aplicarse no uno o dos, sino muchos más.

Debe agregarse por supuesto que las reservas de armas prometedoras y de alta precisión en las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no tienen un carácter ilimitado. Los misiles hipersónicos del tipo Zircon aún no están en servicio. Y el número de Kalibr (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el mar), Kinzhals, Kh-101 (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire) y misiles Iskander se mide en cientos en el mejor de los casos (decenas en el caso de Kinzhals). Este arsenal es absolutamente insuficiente para acabar con un estado del tamaño de Francia y con una población de más de 40 millones de la faz de la Tierra. A saber, Ucrania se caracteriza por tales parámetros.

*SOBRE LA SUPERIORIDAD DEL AIRE*

A veces se afirma en la comunidad de expertos rusos (los fanáticos de la doctrina de Douai) que dado que las hipotéticas operaciones militares en Ucrania se llevarán a cabo en condiciones de dominio total de los aviones rusos en el aire, la guerra será extremadamente corta y terminará. en el menor tiempo posible.

Al mismo tiempo, se olvida de alguna manera que las formaciones armadas de la oposición afgana durante el conflicto de 1979-1989 no tenían ni un solo avión ni un solo helicóptero de combate. Y la guerra en este país se prolongó hasta por 10 años. Los combatientes chechenos tampoco tenían un solo avión. Y la lucha contra ellos duró varios años y costó a las fuerzas federales mucha sangre y bajas.

Y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía tienen algún tipo de avión de combate. Así como medios de defensa aérea.

Por cierto, las tripulaciones ucranianas de las fuerzas de misiles antiaéreos (de ninguna manera georgianas) pellizcaron significativamente *a la Fuerza Aérea Rusa durante el conflicto de 2008. Después del primer día de hostilidades, el liderazgo de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa estaba en estado de shock por las pérdidas sufridas.* Y no debes olvidarlo.

*Llorado de antemano*

Ahora sobre la tesis "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentran en un estado deplorable". Por supuesto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen problemas con la aviación y los sistemas modernos de defensa aérea. Pero también hay que reconocer lo siguiente. *Si hasta 2014 las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eran un fragmento del ejército soviético, en los últimos siete años se ha creado en Ucrania un ejército cualitativamente diferente, sobre una base ideológica completamente diferente y en gran medida según los estándares de la OTAN. Y se están suministrando y continúan suministrando armas y equipos muy modernos a Ucrania desde muchos países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.*

En cuanto al punto más débil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - la Fuerza Aérea. No se puede descartar que Occidente colectivo pueda, en un tiempo bastante corto, suministrar combatientes a Kiev, como se dice, de la presencia de las fuerzas armadas, en otras palabras, de segunda mano. Sin embargo, este avión de segunda mano, en cuanto a sus características tácticas y técnicas, será bastante comparable con la mayoría de aviones de la flota rusa.

Por supuesto, hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son significativamente inferiores a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en términos de sus capacidades operativas y de combate. Nadie lo duda, ni en Oriente ni en Occidente.

*Pero este ejército tampoco puede tomarse a la ligera. *En este sentido, uno siempre debe recordar el testamento de Alexander Suvorov: "Nunca desprecies a tu enemigo, no lo consideres más estúpido y débil que tú".

Ahora con respecto a la afirmación de que los países occidentales no enviarán un solo soldado a morir por Ucrania.

Cabe señalar que es probable que este sea el caso. Sin embargo, en caso de invasión de Rusia, *esto no descarta en absoluto una asistencia masiva a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Occidente colectivo con una amplia variedad de armas y equipos militares y entregas a granel de todo tipo de material. En este sentido, Occidente ya ha mostrado una posición consolidada, sin precedentes hasta ahora, que, al parecer, no estaba prevista en Moscú.*

N*o hay duda de que Estados Unidos y los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte comenzarán una especie de reencarnación del Lend-Lease, siguiendo el modelo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no hay duda. No se descarta una afluencia de voluntarios de Occidente, que puede ser muy numerosa.

PARTIDISTAS Y CLANDESTINOS*

Y por último, sobre la duración de una hipotética campaña. En la comunidad de expertos rusos, se llaman varias horas, a veces incluso varias decenas de minutos. Al mismo tiempo, de alguna manera se olvida que ya hemos pasado por todo esto. La frase "tomar la ciudad con un regimiento aerotransportado en dos horas" ya se ha convertido en un clásico del género.

También vale la pena recordar que la poderosa NKVD estalinista y el ejército soviético multimillonario lucharon contra la clandestinidad nacionalista en el oeste de Ucrania durante más de 10 años. Y ahora existe la opción de que toda Ucrania pueda entrar fácilmente en los partisanos. Además, estas formaciones pueden comenzar a operar fácilmente ya en el territorio de Rusia.

La lucha armada en las grandes ciudades ucranianas es generalmente difícil de predecir. Es sabido que la gran ciudad es el mejor campo de batalla para el lado más débil y técnicamente menos avanzado del conflicto armado.

Los expertos serios enfatizan que en una metrópoli es posible no solo concentrar una agrupación de miles e incluso decenas de miles de combatientes, sino también ocultarla del poder de fuego superior del enemigo. Y también para suministrarle recursos materiales durante mucho tiempo y compensar las pérdidas en personas y equipos. Ni las montañas, ni los bosques, ni las selvas brindan hoy tal oportunidad.

*Los expertos están convencidos de que el entorno urbano ayuda a los defensores, ralentiza el movimiento de los atacantes, le permite colocar un número récord de combatientes por unidad de área y compensa el retraso en las fuerzas y tecnologías. Y en Ucrania hay ciudades grandes más que suficientes, incluidas aquellas con un millón de habitantes. Entonces, el ejército ruso en el curso de una guerra hipotética con Ucrania puede encontrarse con mucho más que Stalingrado y Grozny.

CONCLUSIONES*

En general, no habrá guerra relámpago ucraniana. Las declaraciones de algunos expertos como "El ejército ruso derrotará a la mayoría de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 30-40 minutos", "Rusia es capaz de derrotar a Ucrania en 10 minutos en caso de una guerra a gran escala" , "Rusia derrotará a Ucrania en ocho minutos" no tienen motivos serios.

Y por último, lo más importante. Un conflicto armado con Ucrania actualmente no es fundamentalmente de los intereses nacionales de Rusia. *Por lo tanto, es mejor que algunos expertos rusos sobreexcitados se olviden de sus fantasías de odio. Y para evitar más pérdidas de reputación, no vuelvas a recordar.*_






Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета


О восторженных ястребах и торопливых кукушках




nvo.ng.ru


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso, los chinos son muy listos ¿se habrán dado que la chatarra que han estado fabricando copiando a la chatarra rusa es una mierda también?



En teoria empezaron copiando y luego adaptando.. incluso han desarrollado ya modelos patrios.. ahora las calidades no se. Lo que si es cierto que no tienen experiencia en combate y eso se esta viendo que es muy importante y lo estamos viendo con los ucranianos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



El almirante cuñao. Lo que da miedo es habernos dado cuenta estas últimas semanas que todos los oficiales y exoficiales de las fuerzas armadas españolas que han dado su opinión sobre la "operación militar especial" son cuñaos como ese.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

EE. UU. ha seguido viendo problemas de cohesión de unidades, baja moral y mal liderazgo dentro del ejército ruso durante más de un mes de combate en Ucrania: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


>


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

la otra opción es que "todo forma parte del plan", dimitri, que no te enteras, eh?


----------



## favelados (31 Mar 2022)

Le va a tener que pasar a Putin la CIA o el DoD el informe sobre el estado real del ejército ruso que no le quieren pasar sus generales


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El almirante cuñao. Lo que da miedo es habernos dado cuenta estas últimas semanas que todos los oficiales y exoficiales de las fuerzas armadas españolas que han dado su opinión sobre la "operación militar especial" son cuñaos como ese.



nojodas, todos??

pero todos todos??


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

En otras palabras, Moscú está dejando indefensas a sus tropas que están cerca de la capital. Por tanto, los rusos corren el riesgo de sufrir más pérdidas puesto que Ucrania aprovechará esta situación para lanzar más contraataques

Los contraataques ucranianos para recuperar territorio y alejar a las tropas de la capital y alrededores serán posiblemente más fructíferos puesto que las tropas rusas están inmóviles, en el mismo lugar, intentando defenderse

Esto nos lleva a dos opciones: o Moscú está planeando algo o realmente quieren salir del norte del país y no saben ni lo que están haciendo


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

También se destruyó un T-72B y se frustró un intento de puente.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Alexander Turchinov was presented with a cake with Putin's head 

He said that "this head will be lying on Ukrainian soil, and everyone will be able to kick it well."

I really want it already!


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

La tripulación del submarino Mordor se hundió sin problemas.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Creo que con diferencia, éste es el hilo más Paco de burbuja desde hace tiempo


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Lo mejor es que les aconseja rendirse porque los rusos tienen un ejército más potente.

Estos son los que se supone que tenían que morir por la patria.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La tripulación del submarino Mordor se hundió sin problemas.



Exijo que les hagan las autopsias para saber de qué han muertos esos rusos, porque el tanque en sí está intacto.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Que fijación tienen los rusos con el azúcar. Ni que fuera papel higiénico.


----------



## Indignado (31 Mar 2022)

¿Otro fake de los turcochinos? ¿Se han cargado civiles y nos quieren colar que son de Azov?

If you look closely at the frame from the video published on Kadyrov's page, you can see that the corpses in the frame, allegedly belonging to the Azov fighters from Mariupol, are actually thrown over a uniform.


----------



## Dylan Leary (31 Mar 2022)

Los informáticos de Rusia están escapando en masa. Para evitarlo, Putin les libra de ser soldados en la guerra


La Asociación Rusa de Comunicaciones Electrónicas calcula que entre 50.000 y 70.000 de profesionales en informática han abandonado Rusia y se han mudado de...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## Beltrax (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Creo que con diferencia, éste es el hilo más Paco de burbuja desde hace tiempo


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Nueva columna destruida. Las imágenes son muy muy duras, pero ayudan a entender la calidad de la protección de los blindados rusos:



Spoiler: Columna destruida


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

La televisión española adelantó en febrero que Kiev caería "esta noche" y el país en cuestión de horas (Video sin desperdicio de un almirante español)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La televisión española adelantó en febrero que Kiev caería "esta noche" y el país en cuestión de horas (Video sin desperdicio de un almirante español)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo pasar no menos de 10 días en los que TODA la prensa española anunciaba que esa misma noche caería Kiev.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Creo que con diferencia, éste es el hilo más Paco de burbuja desde hace tiempo



Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer:


----------



## Fiallo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Creo que con diferencia, éste es el hilo más Paco de burbuja desde hace


Covaleda dijo:


> Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer:



Me mola ver lo subnormales que pueblan el foro, como tú


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


>



Jajajaja al revés!!! Me descojono de vosotros parguelas!!!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Recuerdo pasar no menos de 10 días en los que TODA la prensa española anunciaba que esa misma noche caería Kiev.



Mirad el video porque es un descojone, encima un ex almirante


----------



## Abc123CBA (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La otra (Liu Sivaya) ya está en Donetsk y soltando desinformación kremlinita...



Para ella son bombas de Ucrania, de alguna manera miran una explosión y sabe de dónde viene o algo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

_*reality check ruso

a los CM y Shit Poster favoritos de AZOB

AQUI TERMINO LA FANTASIA DE MONTAR UN ESTADO PIRATA ZIONISTA - FAKE NAZI 


❗*_ Deputy commander of Azov regiment Lieutenant Palamar "Kalina" was among the liquidated members while he was trying to escape
Mariupol.

He is the one who kept shit posting on AZOV media channels from Mariupol

otra victima y verdugo al tiempo. del lavado de cerebro zionista nazi en ucrania 

53.5K views15:29


----------



## Fiallo (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Justamente Marruecos es un caso donde los intereses de EEUU y la UE podían no ser coincidentes y EEUU ha terminado arrimando el ascua a su sardina de una forma que no conviene a España. Ese peso tan grande de EEUU en la balanza tiende a inclinar toda la alianza a sus intereses.
> 
> No estoy en contra de la OTAN, pero si además existiera un ejército europeo de peso las cosas serían distintas y sin necesidad de intervención externa la capacidad de influencia aumenta y EEUU no termina decidiendo tanto en los intereses europeos. Una buena parte del mundo está politicamente casi en el medievo o con suerte todavía en el siglo XIX, Europa no ha querido afrontarlo pero es así y un ejército fuerte es todavía necesario.



Los intereses de Francia se oponen a los de España, veo en Francia uno de los principales colaboradores con Marruecos junto con EEEUU e Israel(el lobby de los judíos marroquíes en dicho país).


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo mejor es que les aconseja rendirse porque los rusos tienen un ejército más potente.
> 
> Estos son los que se supone que tenían que morir por la patria.



Mover tropas sobre un tablero es sencillo. Lo mismo que hacemos con el fútbol, que si 4-4-2, o 5-3-2, pintar flechas y concluir que todo saldrá perfecto.

Pero el amigo Clausewitz ya nos advirtió de que hay un buen salto entre los planes perfectos y la realidad. Que un civil, o incluso un soldado, ignore esto es aceptable. Que lo haga un mando, que debería poder recitar el _Vom Kriege de memoria..._

Estos son los que luego acaban como Zhukov echándole la culpa del fracaso a la cobardía de los soldados.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

*Seronoser, *si tanto te molara no me habrías puesto en el ignore sin avisar siquiera para que no te responda, cobardón.

¿Qué es eso que has hecho? Un "_repliegue estratégico especial_"?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nueva columna destruida. Las imágenes son muy muy duras, pero ayudan a entender la calidad de la protección de los blindados rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Columna destruida



Los blindados rusos se podrían catalogar como ataúdes con ruedas


----------



## machinaexdeus (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Exijo que les hagan las autopsias para saber de qué han muertos esos rusos, porque el tanque en sí está intacto.




Llevo 10 minutos mirando ese par de botas que hay sobre el snorkel y todavía no se si forman parte de un cuerpo o iban en alguna bolsa.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Otra del ejército de pancho villa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tsar se toma en serio el ambientalismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Ojo con estas declaraciones de UK, un pais ya esta dando el paso de suministrar vehiculos y artilleria

El secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido ha confirmado que Gran Bretaña suministrará a Ucrania sistemas de artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados.



a lo mejor vemos algun challenger


----------



## Fiallo (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja sencillamente brutal, el apostól que iba a librar al mundo de la maléfica judiada comía kosher de chaval y lame falo circuncidado.



Pero si el propio Kremlin dejó un mensaje a todos los ultraderechistas antisemitas y conspiranoicos que lo apoyan.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con estas declaraciones de UK, un pais ya esta dando el paso de suministrar vehiculos y artilleria
> 
> El secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido ha confirmado que Gran Bretaña suministrará a Ucrania sistemas de artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados.
> 
> ...




El NUEVO Secretario de Defensa 
@BWallaceMP
dice que se suministrará a Ucrania artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados* (aunque no tanques)* como resultado de la conferencia de donantes de hoy.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



broooootal


solo comparable a los ejpertos del covid


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Polonia dice que Rusia intentará tomar un tercio de Ucrania y luego negociar desde una “posición muy fuerte”


----------



## Maxim Gorki (31 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Parafraseando al Mao, a los chinos no les importa si el gato es negro o rojo, lo importante es que compre made in china que hay que dar de comer a muchos
> 
> Y los europeos compran mucho, por eso los chinos estan de perfil en el conflicto este
> 
> De tener algunas aspiracion territorial el lio es el control del pacifico



Con tu permiso, frase atribuida a Den Xiao Ping.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> aquí puedes poner a parir al rey, meterte con sus amantes o publicar artículos periodísticos sobre su fortuna oculta.
> 
> intenta hacerlo en Rusia



Aquí no es que sea la gran maravilla, todo el mundo sabía que estaba pasando durante 4 décadas y sólo se hablaba entre bastidores, los medios no funcionan bien. Pero las cosas como son, en Rusia han asesinado a varios periodistas por exactamente esto mismo.

Por cierto edito para comentar la fortuna oculta de Putin se cifra MÍNIMO en 30.000 millones de US$ y como probable en más de 100.000 millones de US$.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (31 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> menudo cuñao el almirante ese
> 
> menos mal que esta retirado



Es cuñao de este.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (31 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007255
> 
> 
> la otra opción es que "todo forma parte del plan", dimitri, que no te enteras, eh?



- Con su permiso señor Presidente, que dice el jefe de la unidad encargada de vigilarla que lleva todo este mes encerrada en casa haciendo calceta.

- Da, spasiva.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

La brigada de marines de la Flota del Pacífico de la Federación Rusa perdió alrededor del 50% de la composición.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Pero si es un prorrusito burbujarra! lo mismo dicen los cuñaos follaputin de aquí.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Ojo que este tuitero siempre suele citar fuentes muy fiables.
Los ucranianos parece que han retomado el aeropuerto de Gostomel.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ojo que este tuitero siempre suele citar fuentes muy fiables.
> Los ucranianos parece que han retomado el aeropuerto de Gostomel.



Si, se han retirado los rusos


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (31 Mar 2022)

no he visto la hintelijencia de ningun pais decir que ucrania se tenia que rendir como ha dicho el enterao ese

se hablo siempre de que en el peor de los casos guerra de guerrillas


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante como el cañon ha debido de derretir el asfalto de la carretera al caer


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Buena la peli esa y que mirada de loco del negro flaco. Me gustó mucho.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que dice el almirante es un escándalo. Le aconseja a Zelinski rendirse porque el ejército ruso es más poderoso. ¿en serio? ¿los militares españoles, si nos ataca un país más poderoso, se rendirían inmediatamente? ¿De verdad? Si es así, todos a la puta calle y buscamos gente que de verdad quiera servir a la Nación-


¿Este tipo era Almirante de la misma armada que Elcano, Cervera y Blas de Lezo? ¿Para esto ha quedado la Armada Española? ¿Para eso gastamos tanto en barcos? ¿Para que nuestros almirantes decidan rendirse sin luchar?

Este tipo es el peor marino de la historia de España y una vergüenza.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Desde la invasion de Crimea, Ucrania se ha estado preparando para esto y por supuesto con el control y asesoramiento aliado. Antitanques llevan años dándoles. Drones y operadores turcos desde la segunda guerra de nagorno.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El tsar se toma en serio el ambientalismo.



Sus tropas están muy verdes, eso está claro.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> aquí puedes poner a parir al rey, meterte con sus amantes o publicar artículos periodísticos sobre su fortuna oculta.
> 
> intenta hacerlo en Rusia



Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia

No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia
> 
> No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo



Ni de lejos como en Rusia, no digamos tonterías. La mayoría de los problemas de nuestra sociedad están multiplicados en Rusia, de igual nada.

No te engañes tú. Ni tan siquiera los memes de Putin están permitidos desde 2015.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Ni de lejos como en Rusia, no digamos tonterías. La mayoría de los problemas de nuestra sociedad están multiplicados en Rusia, de igual nada.
> 
> No te engañes tú. Ni tan siquiera los memes de Putin están permitidos desde 2015.



De este mismo foro se ha detenido a usuarios por decir que los gitanos son escoria o difundir la foto en la que la gorda de la manada le come el culo con ganas al gordo de la manada. Sí, mejor deja de decir tonterías.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

No tiene sentido que Finlandia y Suecia tengan relaciones diplomáticas con Rusia, un vecino psicópata genocida.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

En el ejercito Paco español hay que más espías de la kgb que en Moscú. Traidores. Querían que Ucrania se riendiera el 1 dia. Agentes desmoralizadores. En un pais serio estarían expulsados por ineptos o por trabajar para el enemigo.


----------



## favelados (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que dice el almirante es un escándalo. Le aconseja a Zelinski rendirse porque el ejército ruso es más poderoso. ¿en serio? ¿los militares españoles si nos ataca un país más poderoso se rendirían inmediatamente? ¿De verdad? Si es así, todos a la puta calle y buscamos gente que de verdad quiera servir a la Nación-
> 
> 
> ¿Este tipo era Almirante de la misma armada que Elcano, Cervera y Blas de Lezo? ¿Para esto ha quedado la Armada Española? ¿Para eso gastamos tanto en barcos? ¿Para que nuestros almirantes decidan rendirse sin luchar?
> ...



Lo mismo hizo Pablo Iglesias y nadie montó ningún escandalo






> [
> Pablo Iglesias:_ "El ejército ruso tiene más soldados que Ucrania, más aviones, tanques y helicópteros. Para lograr que Ucrania gane la guerra a Putin hay que hacer lo que dice Ucrania, que es establecer una zona de exclusión aérea o emprender una misión en la que la OTAN demuestre que tiene más aviones, más tanques y más soldados que Rusia. Lo que todos los expertos militares dicen es que el armamento lo único que va a hacer es alargar la carnicería"_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gargamelix (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> De este mismo foro se ha detenido a usuarios por decir que los gitanos son escoria o difundir la foto en la que la gorda de la manada le come el culo con ganas al gordo de la manada. Sí, mejor deja de decir tonterías.



Has entendido que allí ese problema lo tienes por un meme?


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Lo mismo hizo Pablo Iglesias y nadie montó ningún escandalo



Pablo Iglesias no ha sido nunca Almirante de la Armada Española. Este tipo se presentaba como tal. 

Parece ser que en la escuela naval, ahora les enseñan las condiciones óptimas para rendirse.

*VERGÜENZA*


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Has entendido que allí ese problema lo tienes por un meme?



Yo entiendo que seas un tipo perfectamente ajustado al sistema en el que vives y que debido a ello nunca caigas en algún delito de racismo, homofobia, machismo o enaltecimiento del franquismo -entre infinitos ejemplos de cosas que te pueden hacer acabar en la cárcel- pero eso de lo que habla más bien es de tu adaptación a un sistema enfermo, no de la libertad de expresión que tengamos aquí. Creo que es fácil de entender, así que inténtalo y no sigas porfiando.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Si eso es cierto, es una gran... mejor, ENORME, noticia


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

(1) Según los americanos, parte de la fallida invasión viene porque en el alto mando de Putin tienen miedo a contarle la verdad | Burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Por cierto. Comparad cualquier interrogatorio a cualquier ruso que hayáis visto con este:









Bizarre video shows captured Indian pilot calling Pakistani forces ‘gentlemen’


Bizarre video emerged Wednesday purporting to show a captured Indian pilot calmly sipping tea and insisting he’s been treated fairly by Pakistani forces — hours after he was beaten up after h…




nypost.com





Este cagaplayas no da ni un dato que no pueda dar y se comporta como un soldado


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

_ El grupo parlamentario del partido de los finlandeses, el segundo partido más grande de Finlandia, acaba de anunciar que *ha decidido apoyar la entrada en la OTAN* *de Finlandia.* Es probable que el partido en su conjunto tome la misma decisión durante un consejo del partido programado para el 14 y 15 de mayo._


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

El pueblo de Mariupol entristecido vitorea a los héroes ucranianos de Azov que marchan al cautiverio, al tiempo que abuchea a las tropas invasoras....


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (31 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> menudo cuñao el almirante ese
> 
> menos mal que esta retirado



Pues ha fallado más que una escopeta de feria este almirante. Se les ve poco informados sobre la situación real de uno y otro ejército. Otra prueba más que los expertos no sirven de mucho.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

No hay nada como levantarse cada mañana y ver en twiter columnas rusas emboscadas.


----------



## moncton (31 Mar 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Con tu permiso, frase atribuida a Den Xiao Ping.



Gracias por la aclaracion

Chino rojo, chino blanco....


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *El pueblo de Mariupol entristecido vitorea a los héroes ucranianos de Azov que marchan al cautiverio, al tiempo que abuchea a las tropas invasoras.*...






Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*

Joder con los "no manipulados" 















Kiev exhibe su fuerza militar y los separatistas a sus prisioneros de guerra


El presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, aseguró ayer que su país «ha demostrado que puede defenderse» en una guerra que se le ha impuesto desde...




www.naiz.eus






_"Son peores que los nazis, he visto tres guerras, son peores que los alemanes". Mi abuela tiene 92 años, su casa fue destruida, pero está feliz de que los defensores ucranianos hayan regresado a la aldea._


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En el ejercito Paco español hay que más espías de la kgb que en Moscú. Traidores. Querían que Ucrania se riendiera el 1 dia. Agentes desmoralizadores. En un pais serio estarían expulsados por ineptos o por trabajar para el enemigo.



es que yo creo (bueno, espero más bien) que solo han hablado los más bocachanclas

los que sí sabían lo que se estaba cociendo han callado (a ver, no iban a desvelar antes de hora que la otan ha estado entrenando a los ucras en tácticas de guerrilla y tal...)

vamos, que yo distinguiría (si se puede) entre los que parece que se han informado un poco por la propaganda de guerra rusa (tomamos el país en 48h y de manual... de manual viejo y desfasado, pero de manual), y los que han sido más discretos y tenían información de otra clase 

en fin, que les degraden si eso, que bocachanclas sobran


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

(1) Um convoy de 64 kilómetros de carros de combate rusos marcha a Kiev | Página 28 | Burbuja.info



1 de Marzo...


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*
> 
> Joder con los "no manipulados"
> 
> ...



Ya es la segunda vez que veo ese vídeo como que es de ahora. Lo puso alguien hace tres días. También han puesto 3 veces otro vídeo muy parecido a ese también de unos prisioneros ucranianos en Donetsk en 2014 como que es de ahora. 

Las putinas del foro están desesperaditas por mostrar al mundo imágenes de todo el apoyo a los rusos y su campaña de liberación en Ucrania. Por esos se tragan cualquier vídeo que ellos piensen que es de ahora y no se molestan en comprobar si es de ahora. Ellos están convencidísimos de verdad de que en Ucrania más de la mitad de la población esta encantada de ser invadidos por los rusos. Hasta ahora todo lo que hemos visto del apoyo a los rusos en Ucrania ha sido esto:


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Ayer y hoy han sido los peores días del ejército ruso en Ucrania. Han perdido terreno en todas las partes de Ucrania norte, este y sur . Las fuerzas ucranianas se acercan a jerson. Y amplían el colchón en los alrededores de kiev y jarkov conquistando localidades cercanas.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*
> 
> Joder con los "no manipulados"
> 
> ...



Pillada épica


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

AZOB JEFECILLOS NIVEL LOW COST

SE HAN CAIDO CON UN ALICOTESTERO

QUE TUVO UN ALCANCE CON UN MISIL QUE PASABA POR LA ZONA ( QUE SE DIO A LA FUGA )

AL INTENTAR PONER TIERRA DE POR MEDIO DE MARIPILI DE ESA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

WALLY LLEVA 2 SEMANAS OCULTO EN UNA PISCINA DE BOLAS NO REVELADA

ESPERANDO SU MOMENTO

PARA GOLPEAR OVGETIVOS DE ALTO VALOR


se nutre de lo que se deja en las mesas del burguer y hace sus necesidades en una botella.
nadie sabe exactamente la posicion exacta de la piscina de bolas por razones de seguridad operacional


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Ya que tanta gente últimamente habla de Clausewitz. Él decía que una vez declarada la guerra, el único objetivo era terminar con la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas del enemigo.

Hasta donde yo leí de su libro nunca dio como alternativa ocupar 1/3 del territorio para negociar desde una posición de fuerza.


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia
> 
> No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo







gargamelix dijo:


> Ni de lejos como en Rusia, no digamos tonterías. La mayoría de los problemas de nuestra sociedad están multiplicados en Rusia, de igual nada.
> 
> No te engañes tú. Ni tan siquiera los memes de Putin están permitidos desde 2015.




Los dos tienen razón. El matiz es que allí si lo consideran conveniente te dan polonio, pero aquí también te meten en la cárcel o te hacen la vida imposible hasta la desesperación. Como el de la librería Europa, creo que era. Me parece que eso lo justifican como delito contra la propiedad intelectual....
Pero en google se puede descargar cualquier pdf y no pasa nada.....



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*
> 
> Joder con los "no manipulados"
> 
> ...



BOOOMMMM


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Sacan a nuestro amigo de paseo desde Polonia


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Pro rusitos del hilo de Ucrania admitiendo por privado que rusia está fracasando en Ucrania


----------



## terro6666 (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Mover tropas sobre un tablero es sencillo. Lo mismo que hacemos con el fútbol, que si 4-4-2, o 5-3-2, pintar flechas y concluir que todo saldrá perfecto.
> 
> Pero el amigo Clausewitz ya nos advirtió de que hay un buen salto entre los planes perfectos y la realidad. Que un civil, o incluso un soldado, ignore esto es aceptable. Que lo haga un mando, que debería poder recitar el _Vom Kriege de memoria..._
> 
> Estos son los que luego acaban como Zhukov echándole la culpa del fracaso a la cobardía de los soldados.



Peor aún kakhof echa la culpa al enemigo por no rendirse.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia
> 
> No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo



No lo puedes ni comparar. Para empezar este foro ya ni existiría.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sacan a nuestro amigo de paseo desde Polonia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007567



Ya sabes que lo más importante para destruir una columna rusa no son los Javelines ni los NLAW, sino saber dónde está en cada momento para poder montar una trampa precisa.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia
> 
> No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo



Anda que yo no me he cagado en el gobierno, el psoe y su puta madre, hazlo en Rusia.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya sabes que lo más importante para destruir una columna rusa no son los Javelines ni los NLAW, sino saber dónde está en cada momento para poder montar una trampa precisa.



Este bicho te controla Hungría entera él solito.  

Por cierto este es cortesía OTAN


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Las gloriosas fuerzas ucranianas camino de la victoria.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



yo se lo vendería a elon musk para un hiper loop de esos, eh?


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que dice el almirante es un escándalo. Le aconseja a Zelinski rendirse porque el ejército ruso es más poderoso. ¿en serio? ¿los militares españoles, si nos ataca un país más poderoso, se rendirían inmediatamente? ¿De verdad? Si es así, todos a la puta calle y buscamos gente que de verdad quiera servir a la Nación-
> 
> 
> ¿Este tipo era Almirante de la misma armada que Elcano, Cervera y Blas de Lezo? ¿Para esto ha quedado la Armada Española? ¿Para eso gastamos tanto en barcos? ¿Para que nuestros almirantes decidan rendirse sin luchar?
> ...



El problema en esos empleos y encima en la Armada es que hay mucha endogamia. Afortunadamente ahora ya no vale para entrar el ser "hijo de", y los apellidos pierden fuerza al tener que superar para el ingreso en las academias militares la ebau con notas mejores que tus competidores.

Dicho lo anterior hay que confiar en las FFAA.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya sabes que lo más importante para destruir una columna rusa no son los Javelines ni los NLAW, sino saber dónde está en cada momento para poder montar una trampa precisa.



Una trampa con....¿ambulancias?...


----------



## Trovador (31 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez que veo ese vídeo como que es de ahora. Lo puso alguien hace tres días. También han puesto 3 veces otro vídeo muy parecido a ese también de unos prisioneros ucranianos en Donetsk en 2014 como que es de ahora.
> 
> Las putinas del foro están desesperaditas por mostrar al mundo imágenes de todo el apoyo a los rusos y su campaña de liberación en Ucrania. Por esos se tragan cualquier vídeo que ellos piensen que es de ahora y no se molestan en comprobar si es de ahora. Ellos están convencidísimos de verdad de que en Ucrania más de la mitad de la población esta encantada de ser invadidos por los rusos. Hasta ahora todo lo que hemos visto del apoyo a los rusos en Ucrania ha sido esto:



Pues me sabe mal...porque es un tío con el que he estado ( y estoy) muy de acuerdo en diversos hilos del subforo de historia...pero es que la paciencia tiene un límite.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El problema en esos empleos y encima en la Armada es que hay mucha endogamia. Afortunadamente ahora ya no vale para entrar el ser "hijo de", y los apellidos pierden fuerza al tener que superar para el ingreso en las academias militares la ebau con notas mejores que tus competidores.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior hay que confiar en las FFAA.



A mí este tipejo me ha puesto muy nervioso. Uno es almirante hasta que se muere. Y si no, que no diga serlo. Que diga que es un fulano que pasaba por ahí.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

A mi me ha dado vergüenza ajena oír al Almirante. Espero que en las tropas de choque españolas, Legión, paracas e infantería de marina tengan más cojones.


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A mí este tipejo me ha puesto muy nervioso. Uno es almirante hasta que se muere. Y si no, que no diga serlo. Que diga que es un fulano que pasaba por ahí.



Estará jubilado o a punto. También hay militares valientes y patriotas que no dudarán en defender España hasta la última gota.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_El funcionario del gobierno de Zelensky intenta justificar el hecho de que han liberado de la cárcel a violadores, pedófilos y criminales de guerra. _ 



La verdadera élite del valiente y heróico pueblo de ucrania se encuentra ahora en sus fuerzas armadas, _la créme de la créme, _la esencia de todos los valores de la sociedad ucraniana...slopollas ukrantia!!!...o como se diga.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

ENTREVISTA | Pedro Pitarch, teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español: "Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"

Falta pedro baños.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Otro héroe, humanitario y pacifista que se nos va...snifff



_ El comandante adjunto de "Azov" con el distintivo de llamada "Kalina" supuestamente fue eliminado. Según funcionarios de la DNR iba en uno de los helicópteros derribados. _


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

El mensaje de ese analista puede dividirse en dos partes:

1. Análisis del plan: movemos fichas en un mapa y decimos que es un plan correcto, incluso impecable, para alcanzar X fines (en este caso, tumbar el gobierno de Ucrania lo antes posible). Hasta aquí todo bien, y ni un pero. Es decir, debió callarse en el 0:30 y finalizar con un "ya veremos lo que pasa".

2. Dar el plan por ejecutado, y proceder a decir: "esta noche tomarán Kiev", "yo le recomiendo a Zelenskyy que se rinda", "el elefante lo va a aplastar", "la invasión de Georgia en 2008", "la invasión de USA en Irak", "la superioridad rusa es brutal", "el ejército ucraniano está mal equipado, poco motivado y desmoralizado". Todas estas conclusiones son fallidas simplemente porque la guerra es imprevisible.

Siempre se dice que los generales luchan la guerra anterior, y en este caso se demuestra: este señor prevé lo que va a pasar y lo que tendrá que hacer en función de lo que pasó en guerras anteriores. Luego vienen las hostias, pasan cosas que no se podían prever y quedas como un inútil.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Sacaron el tanque que estaba caído en el rio panza arriba


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No lo puedes ni comparar. Para empezar este foro ya ni existiría.



No sólo las puedo comparar, es que las puedo comparar bien. Y perdemos.

Dejen de autoengañarse con el país en el que vivimos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

A Ucrania le vendría bien material antiaéreo y drones, El Starstreak tiene muy buena pinta con capacidad hasta los 5 km de altura. Turquia ha aprovechado bien la oportunidad de promocionar su TB2, el resto han visto escaparse delante de sus narices una oportunidad de catapultar ese sector con contratos ect; por cobardia.

En general la respuesta de la OTAN a la invasión de ucrania me parece en términos generales putapenica, han sido respuestas independientes mas bien, hasta ABBA a enviado antitanques; no habia ningun peligro en cascarle al khanato una zona de exclusion aérea, los orcos han volatilizado un centro de instruccion occidental y ha sido jijijaja. El turco que conoce mejor al khan, le ha derribado aviones y asesinado embajadores y duerme tranqui. En fin, ya digo, el verdadero frente del khanato se encuentra en los politicos y agentes sociales que tiene comprados en los paises OTAN, empezando por el orinal palanganas, podemos o al gobierno de hungria.



Dr Polux dijo:


> El NUEVO Secretario de Defensa
> @BWallaceMP
> dice que se suministrará a Ucrania artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados* (aunque no tanques)* como resultado de la conferencia de donantes de hoy.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Anda que yo no me he cagado en el gobierno, el psoe y su puta madre, hazlo en Rusia.



Tengo colegas que lo hacen constantemente. Allí.

Pero no te cagues en Pedro Sánchez, haz alguna de las miles de cosas que ha convertido él -y Rajoy, Zapatero, Aznar- en delito de odio y me cuentas cuando salgas


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Han encontrado un soldado ruso en el bosque de Chernóbil


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los dos tienen razón. El matiz es que allí si lo consideran conveniente te dan polonio, pero aquí también te meten en la cárcel o te hacen la vida imposible hasta la desesperación. Como el de la librería Europa, creo que era. Me parece que eso lo justifican como delito contra la propiedad intelectual....
> Pero en google se puede descargar cualquier pdf y no pasa nada.....
> 
> 
> ...



El de la Librería Europa...O el forero Enrique PC o el forero Los Liadora, famosos ambos por haber acabado delante de un juez -con muy malos resultados- por cosas dichas aquí, en Burbuja.


----------



## bigplac (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> ENTREVISTA | Pedro Pitarch, teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español: "Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"
> 
> Falta pedro baños.



Esto da una cierta "simpatia" hasta cierto punto. Mira como Franco entro en Asturias a sangre y fuego


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Detecto nuevos follakremlin en el hilo con ganas de discutir... Cómo lo clavamos ayer, se creen que van a influir en el resultado viniendo aquí a dar la fatiguita


----------



## Abc123CBA (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Aquí hay un montón de cosas que no se pueden decir ni hacer, igual que en Rusia
> 
> No se engañen con esas cosas en este hilo



Si bien es cierto, hay un trecho enorme, en Rusia te caen 15 años por decir "guerra" en la TV.


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Chechenos tiktokeros cagados


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Chechenos tiktokeros cagados



con el uniforme impoluto


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Si bien es cierto, hay un trecho enorme, en Rusia te caen 15 años por decir "guerra" en la TV.



Aquí 15 porque una gorda te coma el culo en un portal y toda España se entere de que una gorda te comiera el culo en un portal


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_Soldados del ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk comparten su pan con los residentes de #Mariupol . verdaderos libertadores. 

_


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Tengo colegas que lo hacen constantemente. Allí.
> 
> Pero no te cagues en Pedro Sánchez, haz alguna de las miles de cosas que ha convertido él -y Rajoy, Zapatero, Aznar- en delito de odio y me cuentas cuando salgas



Dime una de esas cosas que no sea insultarle.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> con el uniforme impoluto



Es que están ahí para las selfies. Estos se han ido a Ucrania como el que se va de vacaciones.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El de la Librería Europa...O el forero Enrique PC o el forero Los Liadora, famosos ambos por haber acabado delante de un juez -con muy malos resultados- por cosas dichas aquí, en Burbuja.



El forero EnriquePC hizo algo que es delito y que no tiene nada que ver con la libertad de expresión. Por si alguien lo desconoce, hizo publicidad de la identidad de una persona víctima de una violación, cuando esa identidad estaba protegida. Yo mismo no compartía lo que estaba pasando con el asunto de la manada, y pude expresar mi opinión libremente y sin consecuencias.

Ahora comparemos con Snowden. El chaval hizo públicos documentos de alto secreto, lo que automáticamente es traición, y se le iba a someter a juicio. Se le ocurre asilarse en Rusia, porque es un país mucho mejor que los USA, dónde va a parar. ¿Qué le pasaría a Snowden si hiciese lo mismo en Rusia? No creo que nadie esperase que fuese sometido a juicio. De hecho, ¿sabemos algo de lo que opina sobre la invasión? Después de cierta actividad (tres o cuatro retuits diarios) mezclando pacifismo con altavoz de Putin pre-guerra, el día 27 de febrero suelta un chascarrillo de que sigue vivo, pero que su opinión sobre el temita de Ucrania no tiene importancia. Y hasta hoy que no sabemos nada de él.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Soldados del ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk comparten su pan con los residentes de #Mariupol . verdaderos libertadores.
> 
> _



Pan que antes habran robado a algun otro ucraniano.
Hace un mes y medio a los residentes de Mariupol no habia que repartirles pan, podian ir a comprarlo a la vuelta de la esquina. ¡Qué buenos son los rusos¡


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Os han encerrado en casa, sin poder salir de vuestro pueblo, provincia o comunidad autónoma. Con toques de queda. Con pasaportes de vacunación para tomaros un café en un bar o ir a entrenar al gimnasio y llevando mascarillas por la calle como retrasados.

Todo es delito de homofobia, machismo, racismo y nazismo. No podeis pagar en efectivo con más de 1.000 euros. Os suben los impuestos cada día y vuestro presidente se descojona en vuestra cara. Cada día.

Podría seguir, pero no es necesario. Dejad de creeros que vivis en Libertolandia, o que esto es más libre que Rusia. No lo es, y sabeis que no lo es. Por eso saltáis.

Admitir lo que vivimos no significa que tengamos que aplaudir o soportar que Putin invada Ucrania, al contrario. El argumento de "Ah pues como esto es una puta mierda, entonces que nos invada Putin" es puro retraso. No, ése es el comportamiento de los kremlinitas subnormales que no son capaces de dejar de querer comer polla de alguien que mande, y como no puede ser Pedro o Biden, pues su enemigo. Putin es un tirano repugnante, de otro estilo que los nuestros, pero igual de malo. Un tirano contra el que debemos hacer lo más que podamos.

No, no significa que haya que aplaudirlo como los tontos del "hilo oficial" que se van dejando caer por aquí. Lo que significa es que además de hacer por quitarnos de encima la amenaza de Baldomero el Turcochino, más nos vale aplicarnos con lo que tengamos en la Moncloa, Bruselas y Washington.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pueblo de Mariupol entristecido vitorea a los héroes ucranianos de Azov que marchan al cautiverio, al tiempo que abuchea a las tropas invasoras....



eso no es donbass 2014?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El forero EnriquePC hizo algo que es delito y que no tiene nada que ver con la libertad de expresión.



Mismas justificaciones que en Rusia con sus demacrones; es que esto es delito, no libertad de expresión.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Japón ahora llamará a las Islas Kuriles una parte de Japón ocupada por la Federación Rusa, Kyodo, informan los medios japoneses.

La horda esta asediada y rodeada


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya sabes que lo más importante para destruir una columna rusa no son los Javelines ni los NLAW, sino saber dónde está en cada momento para poder montar una trampa precisa.




Ucrania tiene a la OTAN informándole en tiempo real, casi na...


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no habia ningun peligro en cascarle al khanato una zona de exclusion aérea



No es así. ¿Qué implica una zona de exclusión? Cazas americanos sobrevolando Ucrania 24/7 y tirando al suelo todo bicho que se menee. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que alguien tire un avión americano con un manpad o con una piedra, y los americanos ya estarían prácticamente obligados a entrar junto con toda la OTAN. Es decir, una escalada brutal.

Una vez ahí, todos los deditos encima del botón rojo, todos los culos del tamaño de un poro, y a esperar que nadie se ponga nervioso. En mi opinión, era un riesgo inasumible.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> eso no es donbass 2014?



Si, inasequibles al ridículo los bots rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

chorradas, el kremlin ya ha volatilizado un centro de entreno OTAN al parecer y no ha pasado nada. Si derribases aviones OTAN no pasaria nada, si derriban aviones del khanato tampoco. Lo normal es que el kremlin no derribara nada no obstante y sencillamente se abstuviera de participar en el espacio aereo ucraniano. Porque sus chatarras serian pasto de los antiaereos OTAN sin piedad.

La respuesta de la OTAN, como administracion de Stulterberg, ha bordeado el palanganato, han sido paises individuales los que han dado el cayo, y hasta Borrel ha sonado mas agresivo que la OTAN. Hasta han pillado a hungria de topo de info confidencial y aqui JIJI y JAJA. Vamos sin problema le cascas una zona de exclusion al imperio pederasta y no pasa nada, mucho lloro en el palanganato lo unico.

Ya digo, el frente de guerra fria esta aqui mismo, en el congreso de los diputados español y en la secta, no en kharkiv



LurkerIII dijo:


> No es así. ¿Qué implica una zona de exclusión? Cazas americanos sobrevolando Ucrania 24/7 y tirando al suelo todo bicho que se menee. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que alguien tire un avión americano con un manpad o con una piedra, y los americanos ya estarían prácticamente obligados a entrar junto con toda la OTAN. Es decir, una escalada brutal.
> 
> Una vez ahí, todos los deditos encima del botón rojo, todos los culos del tamaño de un poro, y a esperar que nadie se ponga nervioso. En mi opinión, era un riesgo inasumible.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No es así. ¿Qué implica una zona de exclusión? Cazas americanos sobrevolando Ucrania 24/7 y tirando al suelo todo bicho que se menee. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que alguien tire un avión americano con un manpad o con una piedra, y los americanos ya estarían prácticamente obligados a entrar junto con toda la OTAN. Es decir, una escalada brutal.
> 
> Una vez ahí, todos los deditos encima del botón rojo, todos los culos del tamaño de un poro, y a esperar que nadie se ponga nervioso. En mi opinión, era un riesgo inasumible.



Si tiran un avión eeuu en cielo de Ucrania no tiene que intervenir otan.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Mismas justificaciones que en Rusia con sus demacrones; es que esto es delito, no libertad de expresión.



No. El delito de EnriquePC estaba tipificado de antes, y tuvo su juicio con abogado. En Rusia (y tantos otros países) eso no existe: te meten a la cárcel con cargos inventados y te jodes. Eso si no te caen de un quinto piso.

Respecto de la pandemia, obviamente pudo hacerse mejor. Perro Sánchez no es un ejemplo de amante de la libertad, y se folló al Congreso sin miramientos. Pero es algo que pudimos criticar sin miedo a ser envenenados con polonio o puestos en la cárcel.

Entiendo hasta cierto punto que digas que no tenemos libertad. Es cierto que podríamos tener más, que en Alemania no puedes gritar cosas nazis ni pasear la esvástica, y que en España tenemos graves problemas como la Ley Mordaza. Pero decir que estamos IGUAL que Rusia es falso. Yo no he estado en Rusia, pero sí en países de libertad de expresión muy limitada, y el ambiente de opresión es brutal comparado con el nuestro. La gente, en su propia casa, baja la voz antes de hacer una crítica suavecita al gobierno, y si tú hablas en un tono normal se ponen nerviosos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa es que derribes un avion sobre espacio OTAN o sobre espacio khan, pero sobre ucrania, tiene implicaciones mucho menos agrias. Igual que si cae uno del ejercito regular sirio eso no significa la guerra con siria.



Nicors dijo:


> Si tiran un avión eeuu en cielo de Ucrania no tiene que intervenir otan.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si tiran un avión eeuu en cielo de Ucrania no tiene que intervenir otan.



Teóricamente a lo mejor no. Pero recordemos que USA invocó el artículo 5 cuando el 11-S. Yo, e insisto que es mi opiníon, estoy convencido de que un avión USA tirado en Ucrania provocaría una escalada que ahora mismo es inasumible, y las probabilidades de guerra nuclear aumentarían muchísimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

y que va a decir el palanganato, que si haces algo que no le gusta al khan conduce al exterminio nuclear
jajjaja

ya digo, ademas si reconoces la soberania ucraniana sobre su territorio, reconoces que cuando pidió exclusión aérea lo puedes conceder e ya. En mi opinion es la mayor cagada estrategica de la OTAN en todo este jaleo y no es indicio de nada bueno.



LurkerIII dijo:


> Teóricamente a lo mejor no. Pero recordemos que USA invocó el artículo 5 cuando el 11-S. Yo, e insisto que es mi opiníon, estoy convencido de que un avión USA tirado en Ucrania provocaría una escalada que ahora mismo es inasumible, y las probabilidades de guerra nuclear aumentarían muchísimo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Mi-8 RF-91882 (antes):




Mi-8 RF-91882 (después):


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No. El delito de EnriquePC estaba tipificado de antes...



Rollos legalistas de muevepapeles. Vamos a centrarnos en el tema del hilo; la risión neosoviética y los nervios de los kremlinitas


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si, inasequibles al ridículo los bots rusos.



Este en el otro hilo va tirando a la gente si no hablas bien de los rusos o le descubres uno de sus fakes y visto el ridículo que están haciendo se viene aquí a soltar más fakes.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Los ingleses puntuales a la cita


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Otra cosa es que derribes un avion sobre espacio OTAN o sobre espacio khan, pero sobre ucrania, tiene implicaciones mucho menos agrias. Igual que si cae uno del ejercito regular sirio eso no significa la guerra con siria.



Ya tiraron un avión de pasajeros de Países Bajos y no pasó nada. Perfectamente se puede exclucion de todo avión militar si lo pide Ucrania. Que coño tiene que decir Rusia de las decisiones de un país independiente y soberano. Estamos siempre con el miedo a los putos rojos.
No entiendo el miedo de los aliados. Si Ruisa derriba uno en cielo Ucraniano, allá ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

tiene gojeros de bala o metralla en la cola?



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mi-8 RF-91882 (antes):
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007671
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Teóricamente a lo mejor no. Pero recordemos que USA invocó el artículo 5 cuando el 11-S. Yo, e insisto que es mi opiníon, estoy convencido de que un avión USA tirado en Ucrania provocaría una escalada que ahora mismo es inasumible, y las probabilidades de guerra nuclear aumentarían muchísimo.



La intervención en Afganistán no tuvo que ver con otan, sino por mandato onu. De todas formas el territorio eeuu y Canadá está dentro de otan.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tiene gojeros de bala o metralla en la cola?



Seguramente sea metralla de misil antiaéreo.


Lo de hoy ha sido monstruoso en cuanto a pérdidas de los rusos, me llevaría varias páginas ponerlas todas, creo que en todo lo que va de guerra ha sido el día que más pérdidas he visto:


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Detecto mucha rusofobia últimamente en Ucrania. Los de RT deben denunciarlo con más vehemencia (aún), porque esto no puede ser:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

La zona de exclusión aerea se la come el khanato con papas y todos tranqui, ya hay precedentes de lo que pasa cuando derriban chatarra del imperio sobre un pais X. Los derriban en Siria que tienen permiso de la autoridad para operar alli imaginate si derriban en ucrania que estan en acto ilegal. En fin, a mi me parece que impedir la entrada del orco mas al oeste es un asunto de seguridad OTAN y se está al jiji jaja. Y creo que alguien tiene que dar explicaciones y hacer una radiografia de como de desestabilizada se encuentra la propia alianza.



Nicors dijo:


> Ya tiraron un avión de pasajeros de Países Bajos y no pasó nada. Perfectamente se puede exclucion de todo avión militar si lo pide Ucrania. Que coño tiene que decir Rusia de las decisiones de un país independiente y soberano. Estamos siempre con el miedo a los putos rojos.
> No entiendo el miedo de los aliados. Si Ruisa derriba uno en cielo Ucraniano, allá ellos.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....


...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los ingleses puntuales a la cita
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007677



A ver si empieza a llevar ya artilleria....


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

¿Que diferencia hay entre enviarles antitanques c90 o aviones f18? Ninguna.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....
> 
> 
> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.



Por cómo están los árboles y el terreno parece que todo estuviera inundado y ese soldado ahora colgado de un árbol, fuera arrastrado por el agua.


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....
> 
> 
> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.



¿Una explosión cercana de un proyectil de artillería?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

tienen chatarras por encima de las capacidades humanas
es lo que caracteriza la descapitalizacion, la gente no sabe como reparar y operar equipos supuestamente viejos
me imagino cuando cayó la urss y los ingenieros y técnicos nucleares pasaron a agarrarse a una botella, para ser remplazados por la generacion gopnik. Verdaderamente que da muchas dudas el estado del arsenal nuclear del khanato y en general de cualqueir bosta que ensamblen



txusky_g dijo:


> Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....
> 
> 
> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A ver si empieza a llevar ya artilleria....



Acaba de despegar otro, todo puede ser


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2022)

Mis dieces


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Es impresionante la cantidad de destrucción de material ruso que ha salido hoy en internet. Diría que el día top del más de mes de guerra.


Ya me parece mucho lo que están aguantando los rusos.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Me refiero para una hipotética exclusión aérea.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)

8 F-18 españoles para Lituania .....









Así son los cazas F-18 que España manda a Lituania en plena invasión de Rusia a Ucrania


Un total de 8 aeronaves de combate F-18 del Ejército del Aire servirán de patrulla aérea en Lituania como refuerzo de la OTAN.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Festival del humor (ruso)


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Esto me ha gustado, los ukros usando pequeños drones fpv para reconocimiento muy cercano, esta vez de trincheras. Liarte a tiros con un dron tan pequeño y rápido es un peligro para tus propios compañeros.



Nota: acabo de ver que el vídeo tiene 10 meses, es de antes de iniciarse la guerra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

las lineas rojas son conceptos filosoficos absolutos, el khanato es una entidad pre-filosofica posibilista, sencillamente las lineas rojas no existen en el idioma del khan; aunque el las invoque en su lenguaje tactico. Es khanato es un animal que opera por percepcion de debilidad y fortaleza, una zona de exclusion es como ponerle avispas a un oso que va a por miel. No es otra cosa, el oso no empieza a realidad un calculo jurídico de que él ha dado palabra de nosequé y se la han prometido.


----------



## Casino (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....
> 
> 
> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.




No está colgando del árbol, lo están sacando con un cable que cuelga de un gancho, es el conductor, se le puede identificar por ese casco verde con auriculares para oír las órdenes del comandante del carro, en una de las fotos se le ve muerto en su puesto.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!.


----------



## Casino (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia hay entre enviarles antitanques c90 o aviones f18? Ninguna.




Los c-90 aprenden a manejarlos en veinte minutos y no cuesta dinero. Los f-18 necesitan muchas horas de vuelo para aprender a manejarlos y cuesta un riñón.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

Los T90 los entregan intactos:


----------



## Pinovski (31 Mar 2022)

Revista Ejércitos (Villanueva) - Rusia...¿un oso sin garras?


Rusia ¿un oso sin garras? - (revistaejercitos.com)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MorosBancario (31 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



No cabe ni un tonto mas en la plaza. Parece un 8M


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

*Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK
26 minutes ago








Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council


As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this: '"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding in




anonup.com







https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/8rk1irfEHLWo2Q8Kn61e_31_dd57415fc516116c9edda0d85cc0511d_video_original.mp4



*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.
No habrá un solo gobernante en esta nueva realidad....
Nadie en la Tierra será considerado de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas". *
*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.*​ 




* Vincent Kennedy -Z *
 *Imagine* the Russians put a Q on their tanks.






Vincent Kennedy -Z​ 
​




As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this:
'"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding into the past and a multipolar world is being born.
This is an objective process that cannot be stopped.
There won't be one single ruler in this new reality....
Nobody on Earth will be considered a second-rate player. All nations are equal and sovereign."
 ​


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Es impresionante la cantidad de destrucción de material ruso que ha salido hoy en internet. Diría que el día top del más de mes de guerra.
> 
> 
> Ya me parece mucho lo que están aguantando los rusos.



@txusky_g tu que tienes bueno ojo... En cuántos vehículos rusos destrozados estimáis que nos movemos? Es que es un desfase eh?


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> y siguen haciendo las mismas cagadas como el primer día:



A esto me referia en mis post sobre la subida de temperaturas, la primavera y la llegada de época de lluvias que en Ucrania dura unos 10 meses.
La cantidad de chatarra rusa que habrá enterrada en Ucrania debe ser épica.


----------



## txusky_g (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> @txusky_g tu que tienes bueno ojo... En cuántos vehículos rusos destrozados estimáis que nos movemos? Es que es un desfase eh?



Yo me guío por lo que van sumando los chicos de Oryx. Hoy no dan más de sí de contar pérdidas rusas:



https://twitter.com/oryxspioenkop












Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Medaigualtodo (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*
> 
> Joder con los "no manipulados"
> 
> ...



Ese vídeo ya lo había visto yo en este canal de youtube https://youtube.com/channel/UCYnTnL33bYivBsZhgOZNKZA Cuidado con el nombre, "oficina de información soviética". Es un canal de un putincel chileno muy marginal, menos de 3.000 subs. Lo delirante es que se siga permitiendo propaganda rusoviética en occidente a día de hoy. Después pasa lo que pasa. El chacal mongol pega un mordisco y toda las ratas putincel maceradas durante años en agitprop davai salen de sus cubiles jajajajajajaja


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Veeeenga. Puedo entender lo del tanque bocabajo. Puedo entender lo del tanque de lado y los conductores del tanque muertos a pesar de que el vehículo parece intacto pero....
> 
> 
> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.



Según _oryx_ parece que era este tanque que vimos el otro día (el que presuntamente quiso pasar por un puente) :


----------



## Tales. (31 Mar 2022)

Lo creáis o no

Cada uno de las decenas de tanques y vehiculos rusos calcinados hoy en Ucrania

Cada uno


Es un engranaje de

EL PLAN



DALES DURO OH KHAN!!


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Los esfuerzos occidentales van a dar mejores resultados mandando material encaminado a mantener una insurgencia permanente que haga imposible la ocupación rusa. Armas antitanque, antiaéreas, vehículos como los APC que se está planteando enviar el UK, etc

Pero no sólo eso, también mucha comida, botas, calcetines, chalecos antibalas de los de discos de cerámica, rodilleras, cascos, visión nocturna, drones, etc

Un país con una guerrilla que cuenta con los mejores medios es inocupable

Lo de la zona de exclusión aérea es una locura


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

eso era material para el palanganato, ergo no destinado al consumo humano
hay muchoa material adulterado como ese



Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Ese vídeo ya lo había visto yo en este canal de youtube https://youtube.com/channel/UCYnTnL33bYivBsZhgOZNKZA Cuidado con el nombre, "oficina de información soviética". Es un canal de un putincel chileno muy marginal, menos de 3.000 subs. Lo delirante es que se siga permitiendo propaganda rusoviética en occidente a día de hoy. Después pasa lo que pasa. El chacal mongol pega un mordisco y toda las ratas putincel maceradas durante años en agitprop davai salen de sus cubiles jajajajajajaja


----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo me guío por lo que van sumando los chicos de Oryx. Hoy no dan más de sí de contar pérdidas rusas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira en este link lo recogen (y no incluye lo de hoy). 

*Russia - 2138, of which: destroyed: 1081, damaged: 41, abandoned: 233, captured: 783*









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (31 Mar 2022)

aqui u video un poco raro, integrantes de la operacion Zurullo dicen que han abatido a los jefes de Azov siendo evacuados de mariupol pero muestra unos parches de tanzania, marruecos y sudafrica

no se que credibilidad darle

lo de nazis tanzanomarroquies suena raro


----------



## favelados (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pueblo de Mariupol entristecido vitorea a los héroes ucranianos de Azov que marchan al cautiverio, al tiempo que abuchea a las tropas invasoras....



El pueblo de Mariupol está muy ocupado bajando a sótanos y refugios cada vez que suenan las alarmas...

Que organicen un referéndum a ver si quieren ser rusos a la fuerza o no


----------



## Tales. (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los esfuerzos occidentales van a dar mejores resultados mandando material encaminado a mantener una insurgencia permanente que haga imposible la ocupación rusa. Armas antitanque, antiaéreas, vehículos como los APC que se está planteando enviar el UK, etc
> 
> Pero no sólo eso, también mucha comida, botas, calcetines, chalecos antibalas de los de discos de cerámica, rodilleras, cascos, visión nocturna, drones, etc
> 
> ...



De todas formas lo de la ocupación es una quimera que no existe ya ni en la imaginación de Putin:







Esos camioncitos que se ven ahí son el ejército ruso en fuga hacia la frontera Bielorrusa.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los esfuerzos occidentales van a dar mejores resultados mandando material encaminado a mantener una insurgencia permanente que haga imposible la ocupación rusa. Armas antitanque, antiaéreas, vehículos como los APC que se está planteando enviar el UK, etc
> 
> Pero no sólo eso, también mucha comida, botas, calcetines, chalecos antibalas de los de discos de cerámica, rodilleras, cascos, visión nocturna, drones, etc
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. La mayoría del material pesado ucraniano también es chatarra rusoviética heredada. En un combate convencional de chatarra davai vs chatarra ucraniana pierde Ucrania seguro por una simple cuestión numérica. Por no hablar del problema de los repuestos. Deben atenerse a los principios de doctrina asimétrica y si la moral ucraniana permanece tan alta como hasta ahora tarde o temprano la derrota del khanato está asegurada jojojojojo


----------



## Covaleda (31 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> aqui u video un poco raro, integrantes de la operacion Zurullo dicen que han abatido a los jefes de Azov siendo evacuados de mariupol pero muestra unos parches de tanzania, marruecos y sudafrica
> 
> no se que credibilidad darle
> 
> lo de nazis tanzanomarroquies suena raro



Cosas más raras se han visto dicho.
Esta mañana decían que habían sido dos los helis derribados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

El khanato le ha impuesto de facto una zona de exclusion de entrenamiento a la OTAN al volatilizarle un centro, otra cosa es que logre implementarlo. La otan como institucion está aterrorizada; 4 paises actuando por su cuenta no es la OTAN, hungria desvia aviones de suministros y el asunto es JIJI JAJA. Como decia Borrel parece un peligroso militarista en comparación a Stultoberg.sa que cualquier dia le vemos en gazprom

No es que me sumerja en la letrajuntada, pero no he visto todavia a ningun jran jeneral llevarse las manos a la cabeza del error estrategico que supone no implicarse en la exclusion aerea sobre ucrania.









Aviones turcos atacan posicionas kurdas en Irak y Siria


ESTAMBUL, 2 feb – Aviones de




es.euronews.com





Y no pasa rien




Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los esfuerzos occidentales van a dar mejores resultados mandando material encaminado a mantener una insurgencia permanente que haga imposible la ocupación rusa. Armas antitanque, antiaéreas, vehículos como los APC que se está planteando enviar el UK, etc
> 
> Pero no sólo eso, también mucha comida, botas, calcetines, chalecos antibalas de los de discos de cerámica, rodilleras, cascos, visión nocturna, drones, etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Parece que los rusos se han retirado del aeropuerto de Hostomel en la provincia de kiev. No se si es una buena noticia o mala que se unan en un mismo frente en el este del país. En vez de estar desgastandose en múltiples frentes. El siguiente objetivo de Ucrania debe ser recuperar todo el terreno ocupado en Donbass, lugank, en una guerra de guerrillas hasta hacer colapsar a rusia. Con la ayuda de occidente y la población local de esas ciudades.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

No hace falta ninguna zona de exclusión aérea provocada por aviones de la OTAN, llegará a haberla y no habrá sido necesario su concurso

Al tiempo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

todavía sigue en el G20 habiendo expulsado de ucrania 4 millones de refugiados y cometido crimenes de lesa humanidad en gran escala, en fin, lamentable


----------



## p_pin (31 Mar 2022)

*Lviv, Ucrania, 31 de marzo*

Rusia ha destruido casi toda la industria de defensa de Ucrania, dijo el jueves el asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych en un discurso en video donde acogió los términos de un acuerdo de paz propuesto como una victoria para Ucrania.

“Prácticamente han destruido nuestra industria de defensa”, dijo Arestovych.

Dijo que bajo un acuerdo de paz discutido con Rusia el martes, Ucrania estaría protegida de futuras amenazas por garantías de seguridad internacional que Rusia no podría vetar.

“Este es un acuerdo ideal que mejora nuestra posición varias veces de manera fundamental”, dijo. *Reuters*


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## At4008 (31 Mar 2022)

Luego dicen los rusos que a Ucrania la está ayudando la OTAN.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obligados a quedarse
> 
> Los que tienen cojones son los que huyen , los sumisos se quedan
> 
> ...



Aquí huele a Putin que apesta.
Menudo cobarde de mierda.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los esfuerzos occidentales van a dar mejores resultados mandando material encaminado a mantener una insurgencia permanente que haga imposible la ocupación rusa. Armas antitanque, antiaéreas, vehículos como los APC que se está planteando enviar el UK, etc
> 
> Pero no sólo eso, también mucha comida, botas, calcetines, chalecos antibalas de los de discos de cerámica, rodilleras, cascos, visión nocturna, drones, etc
> 
> ...





Y sus buenas latas de potaje que les hemos enviado algunos desde España, ríete de los Javelin, un soldado después de un cocido madrileño o una fabadota vuelve al combate como un mihura.

Igualito que las gallinas robadas Dimitri.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mejumbre (31 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Menudo propagandista, el tal Wali. Aun así, está bien escuchar a todo el mundo.


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> ENTREVISTA | Pedro Pitarch, teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español: "Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"
> 
> Falta pedro baños.



Ahora está con Iker en la tele..


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



ES MUY SENCILLO. A ese subnormal LE MANTIENEN LOS REMEROS. Puede decir cualquier GILIPOLLEZ, porque tiene los putos HUEVOS tan gordos como ruedas de camión.

El problema no es él, sino los SUBNORMALES SUPREMOS que le mantienen: los remeros.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Seguramente sea metralla de misil antiaéreo.
> 
> 
> Lo de hoy ha sido monstruoso en cuanto a pérdidas de los rusos, me llevaría varias páginas ponerlas todas, creo que en todo lo que va de guerra ha sido el día que más pérdidas he visto:





Para el vídeo con el Thunderstruck de banda sonora va a haber que ir buscando una versión extralarga...


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Hoy ha sido el día más duro para el ejercito ruso. Como mínimo más de 50 blindados destruidos en su retirada a toda prisa de kiev.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Mar 2022)

Montoto está peor que Biden.......................joder


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

No solo va ganando Ucrania si no que ahora se ve capaz de reconquistar Crimea, Donbas y luganks. El prestigio del ejército ruso se ha ido al garete. Tras decadas de propaganda rusa


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Aquí huele a Putin que apesta.
> Menudo cobarde de mierda.




Desde que parte de Ucrania dices que escribes?

Ah no que estas escondido como putin y zelensky


----------



## Tales. (31 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



A este no lo habían matado los chechenos en Mariupol? Parece que pegar tiros al aire y subirlo a tik tok no es tan eficaz como pensaba


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

La Virgen, y llevan un mes y en un pais vecino e insignificante militarmente.

Como para mandarlos a las Malvinas un año a guerrear, acaban de chaperos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Este colapso ruso en Ucrania. Provocará la desmembración de Rusia. Chechenia. Los rusos sin dinero para paguitas para 30 millones de musulmanes. Y con un ejército débil y agotado. Los chechenos huelen la debilidad de la dictadura de Putin. Me recuerda al colapso de la urrs. Muchos musulmanes rusos vendrán cabreados de Ucrania por ser utilizados como carne de cañón por putin y perder a sus amigos. Se está gestando una nueva guerra en chechenia


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Menudo propagandista, el tal Wali. Aun así, está bien escuchar a todo el mundo.



¿No ha dicho eso Piotr Bañov? Pues en el Karachi Times daban por muerto al Wali


----------



## elena francis (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hoy ha sido el día más duro para el ejercito ruso. Como mínimo más de 50 blindados destruidos en su retirada a toda prisa de kiev.



Que aprovechen la huida para destruir todo lo que puedan, antes de que se reagrupen.


----------



## podemita medio (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Este colapso ruso en Ucrania. Provocará la desmembración de Rusia. Chechenia. Los rusos sin dinero para paguitas para 30 millones de musulmanes. Y con un ejército débil y agotado. Los chechenos huelen la debilidad de la dictadura de Putin.



No sólo Chechenia. Rusia tiene un montón de étnias y regiones, que con el colapso económico y militar podrían reclamar su independencia. No ahora pues Rusia todavía no ha colapsado y las sanciones aún no se han hecho notar, pero tiempo al tiempo. 

Esta guerra es un escaparate al mundo mostrando las debilidades de Rusia. Su ejercito, sus servicios de inteligencia, su economía, su sistema político. Putin debe estar muy muy muy cabreado. Y los oligarcas igual.


----------



## asakopako (31 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Tails es multicuenta de McTonto o bigmac?  Cada día hay uno nuevo



Tails es voodoo. Uno de los grandes en las subnorlimpiadas, junto con dabuti y xicomalo.

Es totalmente inútil debatir nada con él. Ya le puedes enterrar en zascas que va a seguir con su ñiñiñiñi. Es como el taxista de Desafío Total


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Tails es voodoo. Uno de los grandes en las subnorlimpiadas, junto con dabuti y xicomalo.
> 
> Es totalmente inútil debatir nada con él. Ya le puedes enterrar en zascas que va a seguir con su ñiñiñiñi. Es como el taxista de Desafío Total



A Dabuti le rebates algo y te contesta con una chorrada aleatoria de Abascal, así porque sí, aunque no tenga nada que ver con el tema  A xicomalo paso de leerle, lo mismo que a voodoo y otros mermaos. ¿Qué fue de ab-askhal pastairaní?


----------



## percutor (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cosas más raras se han visto dicho.
> Esta mañana decían que habían sido dos los helis derribados.



pero si mariupol está tan sitiada ¿cómo puede entrar o salir un helicoptero ucraniano?


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Tails es voodoo. Uno de los grandes en las subnorlimpiadas, junto con dabuti y xicomalo.
> 
> Es totalmente inútil debatir nada con él. Ya le puedes enterrar en zascas que va a seguir con su ñiñiñiñi. Es como el taxista de Desafío Total





Jajajajaja qué bueno, mi dies.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> pero si mariupol está tan sitiada ¿cómo puede entrar o salir un helicoptero ucraniano?




MENTALIDAD GAMING


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> *Lviv, Ucrania, 31 de marzo*
> 
> Rusia ha destruido casi toda la industria de defensa de Ucrania, dijo el jueves el asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych en un discurso en video donde acogió los términos de un acuerdo de paz propuesto como una victoria para Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Al farlopensky se le ha colado un bot ruso de asesor.

Como dijimos, la desmilitarización de ucrania ya es un hecho confirmado por ambos bandos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> pero si mariupol está tan sitiada ¿cómo puede entrar o salir un helicoptero ucraniano?



y tener internet,,y municion ,y parece que los chechenos no avanza nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al farlopensky se le ha colado un bot ruso de asesor.
> 
> Como dijimos, la desmilitarización de ucrania ya es un hecho confirmado por ambos bandos.



juas juas juas


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es Donesk en 2014...*MELÓN*
> 
> Joder con los "no manipulados"
> 
> ...





*MERLUZO*


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Rusia empezó con la idea de conquistar kiev y ahora peligra hasta Crimea y Donbass.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Abr 2022)

El presidente de BASF acojonado.

*Queremos destruir toda nuestra economía con los ojos bien abiertos?"*

Por Maja Brankovic y Marcus Theurer
31/03/2022
, 20:29


El grupo químico BASF es uno de los mayores consumidores de energía de Alemania. *El director general Martin Brudermüller considera que un boicot a la importación de gas natural ruso es irresponsable. Muchos alemanes subestimaron los riesgos*.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se veía presencia rusa en el aeropuerto de Hostomel en imágenes satelitales de hace unos días.
> 
> con la de perdidas que tuvieron para tomar el aeropuerto y ahora se van, es un mazazo para su moral



Pero lo de Hostomel fue una finta, nunca pensaron tomarlo. Veo que no sabes nada de táctica militar y en concreto de fintas. Te recomiendo que leas al camarada Zhurullov, en el barrio le llaman "el fintas"


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El presidente de BASF acojonado.
> 
> *Queremos destruir toda nuestra economía con los ojos bien abiertos?"*
> 
> ...



Los kartoffen van a cagar sangre si se niegan a pagar en rublos.


----------



## Casino (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El presidente de BASF acojonado.
> 
> *Queremos destruir toda nuestra economía con los ojos bien abiertos?"*
> 
> ...




Podemos firmar un acuerdo con Taiwan, que ellos nos envíen productos electrónicos baratos y nosotros les enviamos productos hortícolas de Almería, así gana la UE y Alemania perderá un poco menos......




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

Putin tenía a Simon de asesor

Solo perderemos un soldado o dos


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El presidente de BASF acojonado.
> 
> *Queremos destruir toda nuestra economía con los ojos bien abiertos?"*
> 
> ...



Éste es un conocido pro-chino sorbelefas de Winnie the Pooh al que se la sudan los incontables crímenes que ha cometido y comete el PCCH.

No es de extrañar que no tenga reparo en usar gas ruso manchado con la sangre de niños ucranianos.

Ojalá acabe sucidándose por la ruina, o al menos que se vaya a tomar por culo a China si tanto le gusta.

Si no nos hubieramos convertido en la sociedad de chichinabo que somos ahora este traidor hacía tiempo que estaba colgado de un árbol como advertencia y recordatorio de la suerte que corren las ratas.









Martin Brudermueller – BASF Board member with affection for China • China.Table


Chairman of the Board of Executive Directors of BASF SE When chemical giant BASF revealed its first financial figures of the year back in May, the




table.media


----------



## katiuss (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obligados a quedarse
> 
> Los que tienen cojones son los que huyen , los sumisos se quedan
> 
> ...



Huyen los mejores sip....


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al farlopensky se le ha colado un bot ruso de asesor.
> 
> Como dijimos, la desmilitarización de ucrania ya es un hecho confirmado por ambos bandos.



Oh, si.
La carretera P-02 y el área de Chernóbil parece que la están desmilitarizando pero a la carrera.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Oh, si.
> La carretera P-02 y el área de Chernóbil parece que la están desmilitarizando pero a la carrera.



Es tontería tener militares desperdigados sin hacer nada por ucrania. Y más si el objetivo era inutilizar al ejército ukro en el este. Perfectamente comprensible que Rusia empiece a retirarse dirección Donbass.

Tu también te has tragado lo de los mutantes de chernobyl? te creía más avispado Covaleda.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos van avanzando, pero muy lentamente. Se trata de ir demoliendo la ciudad bloque por bloque casi, al estilo de lo que pasó en Varsovia en 1944. La resistencia debe ser feroz, porque en días y días aquello sigue sin capitular y es una carrera contrareloj. Los ucranianos ya empiezan a atacar desde la zona de Hiuliaipole, al norte del área aún ocupada por los rusos en torno a Mariupol, y si se apresuran en acabar con las bolsas alrededor de Kiev pueden destinar recursos a ese frente que podrían obrar un milagrito para los defensores, pero se ve complicado hoy por hoy.
Eso en mi opinión de Jefe de Estado Mayor de la barra del Bar, por supuesto.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> A Dabuti le rebates algo y te contesta con una chorrada aleatoria de Abascal, así porque sí, aunque no tenga nada que ver con el tema  A xicomalo paso de leerle, lo mismo que a voodoo y otros mermaos. ¿Qué fue de ab-askhal pastairaní?



ab-askhal pastairaní creo que era un multi de JMPD, uno de los pedazo de mierda más lamentables que dió este foro. Hasta Daputi, en su subnornalidad infinita, tiene a veces su gracia y hace algún que otro buen troleo, pero éste pobre hombre era lamentable. Se le veía amargado, derrotado, daba asco pero también cierta lástima.

No me sorprendería que se haya suicidado o que le hayan dado una paliza unas feminazis trans al intentar ir de alieade a alguna mani


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *MERLUZO*



La verdad es que si la señora es la abuela del ruso de la barba tipo follacabras, podría haber no bombardeado la ciudad para no matar a su pobre abuela.

Será que se le olvidó al ruso que su abuela estaba allí. Un descuido lo tiene cualquiera.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>





keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que si la señora es la abuela del ruso de la barba tipo follacabras, podría haber no bombardeado la ciudad para no matar a su pobre abuela.
> 
> Será que se le olvidó al ruso que su abuela estaba allí. Un descuido lo tiene cualquiera.



Pero a ver que me entere, ¿los nazis están asediando Mariupol? ¿Es eso lo que ha dicho?


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Este colapso ruso en Ucrania. Provocará la desmembración de Rusia. Chechenia. Los rusos sin dinero para paguitas para 30 millones de musulmanes. Y con un ejército débil y agotado. Los chechenos huelen la debilidad de la dictadura de Putin. Me recuerda al colapso de la urrs. Muchos musulmanes rusos vendrán cabreados de Ucrania por ser utilizados como carne de cañón por putin y perder a sus amigos. Se está gestando una nueva guerra en chechenia



Si son listos, lo hacen todos a la vez, Moldavia uniéndose a Rumanía (UE+OTAN automáticos), Georgia contra Abjacia y contra Osetia del Sur, (UE) Azerbayan contra Armenia, Chechenia deponiendo al tiktokero, etc..


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Pues el show de Erdogan tiene pinta de ser solo eso, un show para tv.

Se vienen cositas


----------



## mike17 (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Golpe durisimo para el ejercito ruso perder irpin. Empiezan a perder terreno en todos los frentes. Están colapsando al este y oeste de kiev



Fuente compañero?. Porque si te invaden un pais es un delito de lesa humanidad defenderte. (Modo irónico , claro)


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pero a ver que me entere, ¿los nazis están asediando Mariupol? ¿Es eso lo que ha dicho?



Si, se ha liado el bot. Si es que no dan para más


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿No ha dicho eso Piotr Bañov? Pues en el Karachi Times daban por muerto al Wali



Pedro Baños es un ejemplo de patriotismo, a diferencia de los patrioteros otanistas que se la jalan a EEUU.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia empezó con la idea de conquistar kiev y ahora peligra hasta Crimea y Donbass.



¡Joder! Estás mejor enterado de lo que quería hacer Rusia y de sus posibilidades militares en Ucrania que el mismísimo Putin.

Desde luego... las chorradas que hay que leer.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¡Joder! Estás mejor enterado de lo que quería hacer Rusia y de sus posibilidades militares en Ucrania que el mismísimo Putin.
> 
> Desde luego... las chorradas que hay que leer.



Pues fíjate, diciendo la tontería esa que has dicho, a lo mejor hasta has acertado.

A Putin le están contando la mitad de la mitad.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¡Joder! Estás mejor enterado de lo que quería hacer Rusia y de sus posibilidades militares en Ucrania que el mismísimo Putin.
> 
> Desde luego... las chorradas que hay que leer.



Hostia puta, ¿tú eres el que entra de turno?
Pues a ver si nos presentamos como es debido, que ya se pierden hasta las formas.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

¿Que Mariúpol sigue en poder de los ucranianos? 

Una cosa es que los rusos aún no se hayan apoderado de toda ella y otra cosa es que siga en poder de los ucranianos. Lo que sí se sabe es que los lugareños están recibiendo a los rusos, en las zonas liberadas, como si fueran héroes.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pues fíjate, diciendo la tontería esa que has dicho, a lo mejor hasta has acertado.
> 
> A Putin le están contando la mitad de la mitad.



¿Dónde has leído eso, en el New York Times?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> A este no lo habían matado los chechenos en Mariupol? Parece que pegar tiros al aire y subirlo a tik tok no es tan eficaz como pensaba



Fue destruido 3 veces, como el batallón de Azov. Pero es que vuelven, son como Gandalf


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¿Dónde has leído eso, en el New York Times?



Lo deduje de que hizo un discurso de vencedor en 4 dias y en cambio lleva ya un mes y una semana, y retirándose.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Hostia puta, ¿tú eres el que entra de turno?
> Pues a ver si nos presentamos como es debido, que ya se pierden hasta las formas.



Este legumbre es una cuenta de 2019 y tiene 120 mensajes, 50 los habrá puesto desde hoy.

Cuántas cuentas de estas había? Es acojonante. Aunque es cierto que los rusos aplican la misma doctrina que con su hezjército: cantidad sobre calidad. Porque es que no hay un follaputin que no sea un subnormal de baba macho. Pilla a alguien decente copón, no esta recua de gañanes, es que no se salva ni uno!


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 


_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## Pinovski (1 Abr 2022)

__





Continúa la retirada rusa, DEBACLE TOTAL: abandonan Gostomel(aeropuerto desde donde organizaron el asalto aéreo de Kiev los primeros días) y Chernóbil


rumores sin confirmar:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

_*☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.
*
_*➡*_ Briefing

Documents

Slides

#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en​


----------



## TAKA (1 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Madre del amor hermoso, qué manera de meter la pata non-stop durante 2 minutos. Si ese hombre tuviese un mínimo de vergüenza devolvía hoy mismo hasta el último euro que cobró en su carrera militar.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos siguen mandando material al sureste de Bielorrusia a pesar de la retirada


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Si son listos, lo hacen todos a la vez, Moldavia uniéndose a Rumanía (UE+OTAN automáticos), Georgia contra Abjacia y contra Osetia del Sur, (UE) Azerbayan contra Armenia, Chechenia deponiendo al tiktokero, etc..



Podrían ponerse de acuerdo para solucionar el problema de raíz, la expulsión los rusos de esos países como ocurrió con los alemanes de Europa del este luego de la WWII.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Deberían llamarle más veces para hacer una sección de humor


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo deduje de que hizo un discurso de vencedor en 4 dias y en cambio lleva ya un mes y una semana, y retirándose.



¡Ah! Que lleva 1 mes y una semana retirándose. Básicamente, la duración de la guerra. Entonces, no sé yo de dónde hay que retirarse, ya que según tu experta opinión, llevan desde el principio de la guerra "retirándose". ¡Demasiada CNN, compadre! Igual el problema, digo yo, es que los cuñaos de turno, que asegurabais que Rusia quería ocupar toda Ucrania, y luego Polonia, después Moldavia y, más tarde, los bálticos, no teníais ni puta idea de lo que pretendía hacer Rusia, igual que el resto de los mortales. Lo que pasa es que unos éramos más realistas con nuestras teorías y otros desbarrabais como el abuelo Biden sin su medicación.


----------



## mike17 (1 Abr 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, qué manera de meter la pata non-stop durante 2 minutos. Si ese hombre tuviese un mínimo de vergüenza devolvía hoy mismo hasta el último euro que cobró en su carrera militar.



No entiendo porque en ese programa la mayor parte de las veces entrevistan a Almirantes y no a Generales del ejercito de tierra que es su arma.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Yo no soy ruso. Soy español. Y sé discurrir por mí mismo, al margen de lo que digan los medios de comunicación. ¿Tú qué eres USAno o un simple lacayo otanista?


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¡Ah! Que lleva 1 mes y una semana retirándose. Básicamente, la duración de la guerra. Entonces, no sé yo de dónde hay que retirarse, ya que según tu experta opinión, llevan desde el principio de la guerra "retirándose". ¡Demasiada CNN, compadre! Igual el problema, digo yo, es que los cuñaos de turno, que asegurabais que Rusia quería ocupar toda Ucrania, y luego Polonia, después Moldavia y, más tarde, los bálticos, no teníais ni puta idea de lo que pretendía hacer Rusia, igual que el resto de los mortales. Lo que pasa es que unos éramos más realistas con nuestras teorías y otros desbarrabais como el abuelo Biden sin su medicación.



Chico, “y retirándose” significa en el presente, hoy en día, no eso que tú dices de un mes y medio.

Retirándose llevan 6 o 7 días aproximadamente. 

Comprendo que seas latino desde Caracas y te cueste comprender las cosas, pero haz un esfuerzo porque si no pierdes el tiempo.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, qué manera de meter la pata non-stop durante 2 minutos. Si ese hombre tuviese un mínimo de vergüenza devolvía hoy mismo hasta el último euro que cobró en su carrera militar.



Ese señor no contó con la ayuda que Ucrania recibiría de Occidente en forma de fondos, armamento e información por satélite de las inteligencias de EEUU y RU. Además de no contar, tampoco, con la mala preparación y suministros del Ejército ruso.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Ese señor no contó con la ayuda que Ucrania recibiría de Occidente en forma de fondos, armamento e información por satélite de las inteligencias de EEUU y RU. Además de no contar, tampoco, con la mala preparación y suministros del Ejército ruso.



No contó con que Ucrania recibiría ayuda, tampoco con que los ucranianos habían sido entrenados, no contó con que la moral ucra era altísima. Tampoco contó con la desastrosa preparación y logística rusas.

Pero aparte de eso, es un gran hanalista


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Chico, “y retirándose” significa en el presente, hoy en día, no eso que tú dices de un mes y medio.
> 
> Retirándose llevan 6 o 7 días aproximadamente.
> 
> Comprendo que seas latino desde Caracas y te cueste comprender las cosas, pero haz un esfuerzo porque si no pierdes el tiempo.



Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas... 

Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro. 

Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas...
> 
> Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro.
> 
> Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.



Bonita teoría.

Lastima que falla solo viendo que los paracaidistas se tiraron el aeropuerto de Gostomel el primer día, como cabeza de puente.

Te podías haber ahorrado la parrafada.

Por cierto, me encanta Mongolia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## mike17 (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Los orcos hoy han perdido más de 60 blindados. El peor día desde que empezó la guerra


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Esta derrota historica rusa tendrá graves consecuencias geopoliticas . Finlandia y suecia entraran en la otan. En el caucaso Azerbaiyán se planteara conquistar al 100 % karabag. Armenia dejar su alianza con rusia. Georgia entrar en la otan. Irán y Turquía restar la influencia rusa del caucaso y siria. Los países de Asia central se alejaran de la orbita rusa y de acercarán a Turquía, China y otan. Los talibanes se sentirán más fuertes para atacar en los países fronterizos de Asia central. Las provincias musulmanas de Rusia podrían buscar su indepedencia. China y Turquía sustituirán el rol actual de Rusia en Asia central. Rusia será un actor regional dependiente de China y india para sobrevivír.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (1 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pues mira, dije en un post que el khan iba a empezar a usar correos a caballo para descojonarme de los putincels pero si lo pienso fríamente es muchísimo más seguro y eficaz que comunicarse con radios chinas de aliexpress. Supongo que se referirán a las baofeng, que son unas radios portátiles civiles muy baratas y populares entre radioaficionados novatos y preppers para iniciarse en la radioafición. Yo tengo una y van muy bien en CB y SRT, para lo que cuestan claro. Pero aunque fuesen unas yaesu o icom civiles el problema sería el mismo. No creo que estén usando libro de claves porque es engorrosísimo y las radios comerciales no traen encriptador de serie (está prohibido para aparatos civiles), así que cualquier ucraniano sentado en una colina puede escuchar todas sus comunicaciones jajajajajajajajajaja De hecho los davai ya eran famosos durante la 1GM por no codificar sus comunicaciones y eso les costó muchos disgustos jojojojojojo


----------



## asakopako (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy es un día muy interesante por varios motivos. El principal el económico en el que veremos si la UE le ve el órdago a Rusia con los pagos en rublos. En mi opinión sería un gran error ceder ahora, pero habiendo franceses implicados nunca se sabe, su segunda bandera es la bandera blanca.

La propaganda _soviética_ nos ha dicho que a Rusia no le afectaría porque venderá el gas a China. Pero esto no funcionará

1. La infraestructura no permite trasladar la demanda europea a China. Hay más gasoductos en construcción pero tardarán años en terminarse.
2. China ya le compra a Rusia todo el gas que necesita. No es ninguna ONG y no va a comprar gas por comprar gas.
3. Aunque lo hiciera tiene que tener la red diseñada para almacenar esa cantidad, y conociendo a los chinos lo que puedan almacenar ya lo tendrán almacenado.
4. La UE puede representar el 40% de las exportaciones chinas. Si Rusia fuerza a la UE a una economía de guerra las exportaciones chinas se pueden reducir un 20-30% sin ningún tipo de bloqueo. Con lo que la demanda energética china bajará, no subirá. Con lo que comprarán menos gas.

Si la UE aguanta se le cae todo el decorado a Rusia.

También hoy se produce el cambio de levas en el ejército _rojo_. Veremos con que ganas se apuntan los chavales o si la frontera con Finlandia recibe más tráfico del habitual. Y veremos que les cuentan a las familias de los que se supone que no estaban en Ucrania y que no van a volver.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

Les reventaron unos depósitos de combustible a Putler es Velgorot ciudad de Rusia

Se habla de que fueron helicópteros a baja altura


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas...
> 
> Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro.
> 
> Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.



No lanzas tropas de élite y pierdes medio ejército para hacer una "finta". Deja de graznar bobadas.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los kartoffen van a cagar sangre si se niegan a pagar en rublos.



Qué tonto eres colega, pagaren rublos es UN TRÁMITE, simplemente cambias quien compra los rublos si LA HORDA o Alemania. No lo quiere hacer la UE porque ya hay un contrato firmado.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Ese señor no contó con la ayuda que Ucrania recibiría de Occidente en forma de fondos, armamento e información por satélite de las inteligencias de EEUU y RU. Además de no contar, tampoco, con la mala preparación y suministros del Ejército ruso.



Pues hay que ser gilipollas doblemente porque Ucrania lleva recibiendo ayuda militar desde hace años


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Tampoco hay que olvidar que los rusos libraban la guerra en 1 solo frente contra Alemania y los alemanes luchaban en 2 frentes contra rusia y contra las 2 mayores potencias industriales de la época.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Identificado el ruso que robaba oro de las casas. La viuda no podrá disfrutar de los beneficios del saqueo.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

El soldado ruso tiene mucho más claras las bajas que sus comandantes:


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Qué tonto eres colega, pagaren rublos es UN TRÁMITE, simplemente cambias quien compra los rublos si LA HORDA o Alemania. No lo quiere hacer la UE porque ya hay un contrato firmado.



Veremos a partir de hoy si el Zar respeta esos contratos....Porque para rusia cada vez tiene menos sentido tener euros o dólares.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Hoy es un día muy interesante por varios motivos. El principal el económico en el que veremos si la UE le ve el órdago a Rusia con los pagos en rublos. En mi opinión sería un gran error ceder ahora, pero habiendo franceses implicados nunca se sabe, su segunda bandera es la bandera blanca.
> 
> La propaganda _soviética_ nos ha dicho que a Rusia no le afectaría porque venderá el gas a China. Pero esto no funcionará
> 
> ...



Si solo tuviera un cliente Rusia para vender.... pero es que tiene cientos, y con demandas y poblaciones gigantes. India, Pakistán, Corea, Indonesia, Irán, países árabes, africanos, latinoamericanos....etc.

Entre UE y América tampoco hay muchos gaseoductos. Entre Rusia y China creo que hay dos en funcionamiento, y 4 más en construcción. Además eso no es problema alguno, se transporta el gas en metaneros o camiones cisterna, como el que recibirá la UE de la gran democracia Qatarí y de los USA.

Iros mentalizando que la UE pierde sí o sí en esto. Y las consecuencias las sufriremos todos nosotros dentro de poco. Los del norte más que los del Sur, de momento. El único arma de la UE contra Rusia eran las sanciones económicas, y tras un mes aplicándolas, Rusia no ha colapsado como pensaban los eurócratas.


----------



## hightower (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas...
> 
> Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro.
> 
> Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.



Hostia otro fintas.


----------



## asakopako (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si solo tuviera un cliente Rusia para vender.... pero es que tiene cientos, y con demandas y poblaciones gigantes. India, Pakistán, Corea, Indonesia, Irán, países árabes, africanos, latinoamericanos....etc.
> 
> Entre UE y América tampoco hay muchos gaseoductos. Entre Rusia y China creo que hay dos en funcionamiento, y 4 más en construcción. Además eso no es problema alguno, se transporta el gas en metaneros o camiones cisterna, como el que recibirá la UE de la gran democracia Qatarí y de los USA.
> 
> Iros mentalizando que la UE pierde sí o sí en esto. Y las consecuencias las sufriremos todos nosotros dentro de poco. Los del norte más que los del Sur, de momento. El único arma de la UE contra Rusia eran las sanciones económicas, y tras un mes aplicándolas, Rusia no ha colapsado como pensaban los eurócratas.



Vaya. Sufriremos por traer un gas carísimo en barco pero en cambio Rusia enviará el gas en barco y países mucho más pobres se lo comprarán. Países con una gran industria pesada y climas polares que necesitan billones de trillones de m3 de gas ruso.

Qué pedazo de maskirovka. Ajedrez pero del bueno.


----------



## alas97 (1 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Les reventaron unos depósitos de combustible a Putler es Velgorot ciudad de Rusia
> 
> Se habla de que fueron helicópteros a baja altura



Bien, bien, supremacía aérea rusa al nivel de un topo al mediodía al descampado. pedazo de ataque en profundidad ucraniana en la cara de los rusos si es de verdad.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Que dices


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Vaya. Sufriremos por traer un gas carísimo en barco pero en cambio Rusia enviará el gas en barco y países mucho más pobres se lo comprarán. Países con una gran industria pesada y climas polares que necesitan billones de trillones de m3 de gas ruso.
> 
> Qué pedazo de maskirovka. Ajedrez pero del bueno.



China e India de pobres tienen poco. Que su población viva en la miseria es otro tema. Pero tienen muchísima industria. Además el consumo de gas no es solo industrial y calefacción, tiene multitud de usos, generación eléctrica, transporte marítimo etc... Solo en esa zona vive más de un tercio de toda la población mundial. Fíjate el mercado que tiene Rusia.

No lo queréis ver, porque estáis cegados con lo de la guerra, pero lo iréis comprobando con el tiempo. La UE ha perdido a un vendedor estratégico de materias primas de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Chico eso es del Tuesday, martes, a ver si nos centramos. Hoy es viernes y ya segundo ataque.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que dices



Belgorod esta muy cerca de Jarkov. Pero mucho.




No se hasta que punto seria una buena jugada presionar esa ciudad para obligar a los rusos a defenderla, distrayendo efectivos de otros frentes. No digo ocuparla ni nada por el estilo. pero esta a menos de 40km de la frontera.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

Los Rusos han tenido progresos sustanciales en el sur del país aquí marco lo que pudieran pensar quedarse












Sin embargo a pesar que controlen eso se les puede someter a una guerra de desgaste en ese sector osea infiltrar guerrillas lucha estilo Partisano potenciado con tecnología OTAN combinado con pequeñas micro ofensivas locales estilo Houthis en Yemen osea un modelo híbrido de guerra Mosaico y guerra ya mas convencional

Ucrania esta solicitando aviones caza, sistemas de defensa aérea como el Patriots y tanques

Osea ATGMs y MANPDAs (Lo que mas se les ha proporcionando) son armas mas defensivas que ofensivas y ATGMS ya ellos los producen los stugna p que son bastante efectivos 

Los sistemas anti aéreos de Ucrania son obsoletos , los rusos ya han destruido muchos, la fuerza aérea Rusa es mas competente que el ejercito y dispone de muchos aparatos en comparación con los mas modernos que usa la OTAN Patriots

Los MANPADS solo te protegen a un máximo de 3 Kilómetros para superar la cota de los 3 Kilómetros necesitas de otros sistemas que te den una mayor cobertura





Osea MANPADs solo te sirve para que el enemigo no te bombardee a "Quemarropa" estos obligan a los aviones a volar mas alto y a verse forzados a usar armas ya guiadas la defensa aérea de Ucrania es obsoleta y debe ser actualizada con sistemas occidentales mas modernos


Los aviones caza sirven para suprimir aviones enemigos como Turquía cuando elimino un avión ruso osea crean una fuerza de defensa área mas móvil y eficiente y también con misiles anti buque se pueden comenzar a hundir los barcos rusos que bloquean Odessa joder los argentinos hundieron la mitad de la flota Británica 


Los ATGMs y MANDAPs son sistemas mas orientados a la defensa y en la guerra en algún momento debes pasar a la ofensiva

¿Cual es el miedo de Europa?

Deben comenzar proveer armamento pesado, *Europa solo apuesta a que Putin pare y ingenuamente solo rezar para que el no decida Escalar nuevamente.... Si a Putler se le destruyen sus fuerzas estamos seguros ya que no va a escalar porque ya no tiene material con que escalar. *


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>





Jojojojo qué grandes, hasta la cocina. Cojonazos.

Héroes!


----------



## ELVR (1 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si, se ha liado el bot. Si es que no dan para más



Es el Comodinazi, algo más internacional que el Francomodín.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No lanzas tropas de élite y pierdes medio ejército para hacer una "finta". Deja de graznar bobadas.



Ese tipo es un sorbelefas de Putin. Tiene mensajes de 2019 como este, defendiendo la anexión de Ucrania:





__





Guerra en Ucrania XIII


Una guerra civil no declarada Una guerra civil no declarada 13/09/2019 Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad Todo lo que ha ocurrido en la Ucrania post-Maidan desde la primavera de 2014 se puede y se debe calificar de guerra civil. ¿Qué implica esencialmente ese concepto? Si acudimos a las...




www.burbuja.info





Curiosamente, otro prorruso le contesta con un mensaje que acierta con las consecuencias:






Guerra en Ucrania XIII


Una guerra civil no declarada Una guerra civil no declarada 13/09/2019 Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad Todo lo que ha ocurrido en la Ucrania post-Maidan desde la primavera de 2014 se puede y se debe calificar de guerra civil. ¿Qué implica esencialmente ese concepto? Si acudimos a las...




www.burbuja.info





Así que no hay mucho más que un fans putinesco, de los que se le hace el chirri cocacola cada vez que Putin caga un pedo.


----------



## Tales. (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya putos heroes los pilotos de helicópteros ucranianos, cojones como sandías


----------



## Polietileno (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tampoco hay que olvidar que los rusos libraban la guerra en 1 solo frente contra Alemania y los alemanes luchaban en 2 frentes contra rusia y contra las 2 mayores potencias industriales de la época.



En el 40Rusia era la segunda mayor potencia industrial solo detrás de USA. Los tanques rusos eran de los mejores del mundo.


----------



## Limón (1 Abr 2022)

De los ultimos dias saco un par de conclusiones:
1. Los rusos no tienen tropas para ocupar toda Ucrania de forma efectiva y van a reagrupar tropas para tener superioridad local en algunas zonas.
2. Estan cambiando la estrategia para minimizar bajas, usando la artilleria a saco y exponiendo menos a los blindados. Esto va a causar una enorme destruccion y bajas civiles.

Nada que no se sospechara hace tiempo, por otra parte.
Tampoco da la impresion de que la horda tenga capacidad de mandar 300k tios de refuerzo, no?


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Abr 2022)

Al prensa rusa pública vídeo con el ataque del misil y el incendio.

Putin estará cabreado como un mono.









В Сети появилось видео удара вертолетов ВСУ по нефтебазе в Белгороде


В Сети появилось видео, на котором, предположительно, запечатлен момент удара вертолетов Вооруженных сил Украины по нефтебазе в Белгороде 1 апреля. На кадрах видно, как ракета подлетает к нефтебазе. Затем над территорией нефтехранилища появляются вспышки и начинается пожар.




iz.ru


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Abr 2022)

Esas cosas son precisamente las que se hacen en Ucrania, no en Rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Al prensa rusa pública vídeo con el ataque del misil y el incendio.
> 
> Putin estará cabreado como un mono.
> 
> ...



No me gustaria estar el la piel del encargado de darle la noticia.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas...
> 
> *Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? *Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro.
> 
> Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.



Pues les ha salido cara la estrategia, ya no solo en coste de vidas y de las mejores unidades, sino en material. Porque os cuesta reconocer que la han cagado estratégicamente hablando ?? Y no es la primera vez, tenemos la primera guerra chechena que mas o menos ocurrió lo mismo


----------



## LurkerIII (1 Abr 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Tampoco da la impresion de que la horda tenga capacidad de mandar 300k tios de refuerzo, no?



El problema es la logística. 300K tíos de refuerzo, suponiendo que te refieras a tropas, son como poco un millón de personas de soporte. Ahora cuenta que esa gente va a dejar de producir, pero va a seguir comiendo.

Esos números puedes manejarlos si entras en guerra total: en la IIWW hasta el último ruso y alemán estaba produciendo para mantener el frente. Ucrania está en condiciones de ponerse en guerra total + suministros OTAN. ¿Está Rusia dispuesta a hacer lo mismo?


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, anunció hoy que Australia proporcionará al ejército ucraniano una serie de vehículos de movilidad de infantería Bushmaster en las próximas semanas, estos vehículos de combate semiblindados se pueden transferir fácilmente utilizando C-17 y C-130.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Al prensa rusa pública vídeo con el ataque del misil y el incendio.
> 
> Putin estará cabreado como un mono.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo como un ataque false flag hecho por los rusos (me gustaria que hubiera sido ucra), pero los rusos han de justificar la guerra, las bajas y su proximo rearme. De hecho ya algun analista esta soltando esta hipotesis. 

De hecho si fuera un ataque ucra, la prensa rusa no lo hubiera sacado tan rapido o lo hubiera ocultado


----------



## gargamelix (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo lo veo como un ataque false flag hecho por los rusos (me gustaria que hubiera sido ucra), pero los rusos han de justificar la guerra, las bajas y su proximo rearme. De hecho ya algun analista esta soltando esta hipotesis.
> 
> De hecho si fuera un ataque ucra, la prensa rusa no lo hubiera sacado tan rapido o lo hubiera ocultado



Me hace gracia el cabreo que llevan los medios rusos cuando ellos llevan 1 mes invadiendo al vecino. 

Bueno, esto si lo han hecho los ucranianos se trataría efectivamente de una "operación especial". Así los rusos pueden ver la diferencia con invadir un país.


----------



## Tales. (1 Abr 2022)

Si, en frío no me sorprendería que fuese una false flag del khanato, a ver que dicen los ucros


----------



## Trumbo (1 Abr 2022)

Santa paciencia tienes hijo. Lo metí en la nevera a la primera.


----------



## nebulosa (1 Abr 2022)

Bastantes ciudades rusas pegadas a la frontera con ucrania, si se lo montan bien da para serie de netflix de 4 temporadas.
usando la cabeza claro...y con varios colegas por la zona chivando movimientos de tropas.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Que bonito está quedando Mariupol.



próximamente en Suecia


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski destituye de su cargo a dos generales por “deslealtad” al pueblo ucraniano*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha informado en la noche de este jueves de la destitución de dos generales por violar el juramento militar de lealtad basándose en el estatuto disciplinario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En concreto, el mandatario ucraniano ha señalado que se ha privado de su cargo al jefe del departamento principal de Seguridad Interna del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, Naumov Andrii Olehovich, y al jefe de la oficina del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Jersón, Krivoruchko Sergii Oleksandrovich. *“Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar con todos los traidores. Pero poco a poco todos serán castigados”, ha asegurado Zelenski* durante su habitual discurso vespertino, en el que también ha agradecido a los “héroes nacionales” la defensa del Estado.











Guerra Ucrania-Rusia, última hora: Ucrania alerta de que Rusia planea una ofensiva total para conquistar el país antes del 9 de mayo


La inteligencia militar británica asegura que las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron Sloboda y Lukashivka, mientras Zelenski advierte que “las tropas rusas acumulan potencial para golpes poderosos”.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> *Me hace gracia el cabreo que llevan los medios rusos *cuando ellos llevan 1 mes invadiendo al vecino.
> 
> Bueno, esto si lo han hecho los ucranianos se trataría efectivamente de una "operación especial". Así los rusos pueden ver la diferencia con invadir un país.



Pues blanco y en botella, es un false flag

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania le dice a mi colega 
@fpiatov
que "no tiene esta información" de que las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron un depósito de petróleo en el oblast de Belgorod, insinuando que el ataque podría haber sido una operación rusa de bandera falsa para justificar nuevos ataques brutales contra


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *Zelenski destituye de su cargo a dos generales por “deslealtad” al pueblo ucraniano*
> El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha informado en la noche de este jueves de la destitución de dos generales por violar el juramento militar de lealtad basándose en el estatuto disciplinario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> En concreto, el mandatario ucraniano ha señalado que se ha privado de su cargo al jefe del departamento principal de Seguridad Interna del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, Naumov Andrii Olehovich, y al jefe de la oficina del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Jersón, Krivoruchko Sergii Oleksandrovich. *“Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar con todos los traidores. Pero poco a poco todos serán castigados”, ha asegurado Zelenski* durante su habitual discurso vespertino, en el que también ha agradecido a los “héroes nacionales” la defensa del Estado.
> ...



cada dia que pasa me gusta mas Zelenski, me esta demostrando ser un buen lider y con huevos.. otros habrian salido ya por patas de Ucrania


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues blanco y en botella, es un false flag
> 
> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania le dice a mi colega
> @fpiatov
> que "no tiene esta información" de que las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron un depósito de petróleo en el oblast de Belgorod, insinuando que el ataque podría haber sido una operación rusa de bandera falsa para justificar nuevos ataques brutales contra



Recordad lo que dijeron ayer los servicios secretos UK. Puede ser un sabotaje de militares rusos que no quieren ir al frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Recordad lo que dijeron ayer los servicios secretos UK. Puede ser un sabotaje de militares rusos que no quieren ir al frente.



Yo creo que a Rusia le debe de estar costando el reclutamiento .

Recordad al Maine !!! decian otros ....


----------



## Limón (1 Abr 2022)

Lo de la false flag tiene sentido. Necesitan escalar la brutalidad y estan buscando excusas.


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Recordemos...



Me comentan que a este Almirante Treviño se le conocía como Almirante Trepiño, así que ya sabemos como llegó a almirante. Desde su estelar aparición es el hazmerreir en los círculos mitares


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

Sea un ataque Ucraniano, un ataque de bandera falsa o un auto sabotaje, ahi se han quemado unas buenas decenas de miles de litros de combustible. La escased de combustible en la zona de Jarkov a ser interesante.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo creo que a Rusia le debe de estar costando el reclutamiento .
> 
> Recordad al Maine !!! decian otros ....



Y me cito a mi mismo, tanto les esta costando reclutar q estan retirando de zonas estrategicas

Según los informes, Rusia traslada unidades de la 18.ª División de Fusileros Motorizados del Óblast de Kaliningrado al este de Ucrania, aunque este Óblast está rodeado por países de la OTAN. Según HUMINT fuentes de la comunidad de inteligencia internacional InformNapalm


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Sea un ataque Ucraniano, un ataque de bandera falsa o un auto sabotaje, ahi se han quemado unas buenas decenas de miles de litros de combustible. La escased de combustible en la zoha de Jarkov a ser interesante.



A Rusia le sobra combustible a patadas, no lo veo un problema para ellos. Tienen combustible pero no tiene medios para trasladarlo, que eso es otra historia


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Yo desde la barra de bar... pienso que ahora entramos en la segunda fase, que incluye atentados terroristas en suelo ruso, ataques como el que hemos visto, todo eso para convencer a la opinion publica del esfuerzo de la guerra. Tienen que estar muy jodidos los rusos y pienso que la poblacion ha de estar ya poniendo a funcionar la media neurona que tienen en que algo no va bien.

Y mientras tanto iniciar o intentar atacar por el frente dombass y crimea y quizas volver a entrar por Biolorrusia con todo ya

Las bombas tacticas seria el ultimo recurso en la tercera fase si falla esta segunda oportunidad, pero si llegamos ahi, que Dios nos coja confesados, creo que USA no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados y veremos las consecuencias


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Medios: Putin rodeado de médicos, incluido un especialista en cáncer de tiroides. Viajó con cinco médicos en promedio en 2016-2017, según una investigación de Project, un medio de comunicación ruso. Putin también ha expresado interés en la medicina alternativa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo lo veo como un ataque false flag hecho por los rusos (me gustaria que hubiera sido ucra), pero los rusos han de justificar la guerra, las bajas y su proximo rearme. De hecho ya algun analista esta soltando esta hipotesis.
> 
> De hecho si fuera un ataque ucra, la prensa rusa no lo hubiera sacado tan rapido o lo hubiera ocultado



No soy conspuranoico, pero la prensa de Ucrania no dice nada del ataque.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No soy conspuranoico, pero la prensa de Ucrania no dice nada del ataque.



Supongo que a lo largo del dia sacaran algun comunicado ya sea para confirmarlo o negarlo

Cada vez leo mas gente y analistas que lo ven como un false flag


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Medios: Putin rodeado de médicos, incluido un especialista en cáncer de tiroides. Viajó con cinco médicos en promedio en 2016-2017, según una investigación de Project, un medio de comunicación ruso. Putin también ha expresado interés en la medicina alternativa.



La historia se repite en forma de farsa

Igualito que el Hitler, otro hipocondriaco histerico al que le metian un coctel de chasca todos los dias para arrancar...


----------



## ELVR (1 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Hostia otro fintas.



Y desde luego español no es por su forma de expresarse. No, no voy a decir el qué, que no quiero que aprendan de sus errores (y a veces horrores)


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)

Un false flag sería contra civiles que vende más que unos depósitos de combustible, huele más a op, diseñada en Langley ..........


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Su única opción parecía retirarse a todo gas como han hecho dejándose parte por el camino o quedar embolsados por Ivankiv y ser aniquilados por las fuerzas ucranianas. Y ya había muchas SOF ucranianas y extranjeras de caza por la zona...

Y cuidado ahora con lo que se puede venir, con la amenaza a la capital eliminada muchas unidades de élite serán enviadas a otros frentes. Y el primero a limpiar en mi opinión será el de Jerson,tomar la ciudad y eliminar la cabeza de puente rusa al oeste del Dniepr.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Un false flag sería contra civiles que vende más que unos depósitos de combustible, huele más a op, diseñada en Langley ..........




Puede ser el "inicio" de atentados y esas cosas, lo he comentado por ahi arriba, es mas creible q se ataque primeramente un objetivo estrategico militar luego vendran los coches bomba, los secuestros de niños en escuelas en aldeas rusas ... uyy no os suena eso?


----------



## Hekatomber (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



¡Que grandes!

Cojones como melones.

Si hubieran sido el almirante papanatas de la tv. Habrian entregado las aeronaves y se hubieran rendido para evitar mas destrucción.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si solo tuviera un cliente Rusia para vender.... pero es que tiene cientos, y con demandas y poblaciones gigantes. India, Pakistán, Corea, Indonesia, Irán, países árabes, africanos, latinoamericanos....etc.
> 
> Entre UE y América tampoco hay muchos gaseoductos. Entre Rusia y China creo que hay dos en funcionamiento, y 4 más en construcción. Además eso no es problema alguno, se transporta el gas en metaneros o camiones cisterna, como el que recibirá la UE de la gran democracia Qatarí y de los USA.
> 
> Iros mentalizando que la UE pierde sí o sí en esto. Y las consecuencias las sufriremos todos nosotros dentro de poco. Los del norte más que los del Sur, de momento. El único arma de la UE contra Rusia eran las sanciones económicas, y tras un mes aplicándolas, Rusia no ha colapsado como pensaban los eurócratas.



La UE a medio y largo plazo gana. Enviar a Rusia al furgón de cola del progreso acabará por minar la cohesión interna. Las revoluciones colorines, lo que Rusia llama "expasión al Este" son inevitables. La gente de esos paises no es que sean engañados, es que querrán ser occidente. Rusia va hacia una dictadura salvaje sin ningún derecho para el ciudadano común, sospechoso de querer libertad desde que nace. 

Los nuevos paises que se libren del Yugo de la horda comerciarán con Occidente y cuantos más recursos tengan, más sus élites querrán traicionar a Rusia, pues más van a ganar teniendo un país libre que siendo una sucursal de Moscú.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Abr 2022)

La retirada rusa de Kiev, está siendo limpia, bien organizada, ordenada, sin pérdidas y con coberturas defensivas como se puede comprobar aquí | Burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Retirada a Bielorussia con los ucranianos dandoles caña, la peor de las situaciones. Ahi se puede producir panico, destruccion o abandono de equipo, unidades que se quedan descolgadas, baja moral, confusion...

La cagada puede ser monumental


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno lo iremos viendo en las próximas semanas y meses y saldremos de dudas. Hay algunos analistas que ya hablan de que el conflicto puede durar hasta el proximo otoño


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Retirada a Bielorussia con los ucranianos dandoles caña, la peor de las situaciones. Ahi se puede producir panico, destruccion o abandono de equipo, unidades que se quedan descolgadas, baja moral, confusion...
> 
> La cagada puede ser monumental



Pues esta ocurriendo eso que comentas.. la carniceria es brutal


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> La retirada rusa de Kiev, está siendo limpia, bien organizada, ordenada, sin pérdidas y con coberturas defensivas como se puede comprobar aquí | Burbuja.info



Para ponerle Benny Hills al video


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues esta ocurriendo eso que comentas.. la carniceria es brutal



Precioso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

Zugzwang
gas oro rumblos 










Zugzwang es una situación en la que un jugador tiene una desventaja porque es su turno de jugar, pero todos los movimientos disponibles son malos. Cualquier movimiento que tenga que realizar el jugador que está en zugzwang debilitará claramente su posición.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

MAS PAGAR 
Y MENOS GAFAS DE REALIDAD VIRTUAL 

"VIRTUAL OFENSSIVE 3 "
"THE GHOST OF KIEV "
Y OTROS INVENTS



​


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues esta ocurriendo eso que comentas.. la carniceria es brutal



¿Se disparan entre ellos? A partir del minuto 0:42 un T72 revienta un BMP de su misma columna.


----------



## Tales. (1 Abr 2022)

Hay que fijar las tropas ucras en Kiev a cualquier precio camaradas


----------



## At4008 (1 Abr 2022)

"yesterday"


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

En mi opinión, una vez empezada una guerra de agresión el uso de la _falsa bandera_ es innecesario, ya no tiene sentido una vez que el conflicto se ha desatado y están ya en ello desde hace semanas. Habría tenido sentido antes de la invasión, pero no ahora.
Largar un pepinazo a un depósito de combustible es un acto de guerra más en el marco del conflicto.

Dicho esto me sorprende el ataque, la verdad.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las bombas tacticas seria el ultimo recurso en la tercera fase si falla esta segunda oportunidad, pero si llegamos ahi, que Dios nos coja confesados, creo que USA no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados y veremos las consecuencias



Pero lanzar bombas nucleares tácticas contra qué? 

Si el ejercito ucraniano se dedica ha lanzar emboscadas con javelins, que el nombre ya te dice la humillación que están sufriendo. Vas a lanzarlas contra una ciudad? Vas a destruir unidades de unos pocos hombres a base de bombas nucleares?

Si haces eso, la opinión pública mundial te come. Deja de comerciar contigo hasta China. No querrán sus materias primas ni aunque las regalen. Las armas nucleares solo sirven para disuadir. No para usarse. Por muy tácticas que sean.


----------



## ELVR (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En mi opinión, una vez empezada una guerra de agresión el uso de la _falsa bandera_ es innecesario, ya no tiene sentido una vez que el conflicto se ha desatado y están ya en ello desde hace semanas. Habría tenido sentido antes de la invasión, pero no ahora.
> Largar un pepinazo a un depósito de combustible es un acto de guerra más en el marco del conflicto.
> 
> Dicho esto me sorprende el ataque, la verdad.



A no ser que quieran correr una cortina de humo (metafórica y literalmente) para tapar la retirada del frente norte.

No sé, es un decir.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> A no ser que quieran correr una cortina de humo (metafórica y literalmente) para tapar la retirada del frente norte.
> 
> No sé, es un decir.



Pues con esta gente nunca se sabe. Han hecho y hacen unas cosas muy raras una vez fracasados los objetivos principales.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pero lanzar bombas nucleares tácticas contra qué?
> 
> Si el ejercito ucraniano se dedica ha lanzar emboscadas con javelins, que el nombre ya te dice la humillación que están sufriendo. Vas a lanzarlas contra una ciudad? Vas a destruir unidades de unos pocos hombres a base de bombas nucleares?
> 
> Si haces eso, la opinión pública mundial te come. Deja de comerciar contigo hasta China. No querrán sus materias primas ni aunque las regalen. Las armas nucleares solo sirven para disuadir. No para usarse. Por muy tácticas que sean.



En el pico de la guerra fria se desarrollaron armas nucleares pequeñas, desde un kiloton hasta 100. En teoria para usar en el campo de batalla, hasta por ahi habia un mortero que lanzaba granadas nucleares

Pero que yo sepa esas armas se pensaban para ser utilizadas en caso de grandes batallas de ejercitos como las de la segunda guerra mundial, con miles de soldados, cientos de tanques etc...

Como dices, no tiene mucho sentido lanzar una bomba nuclear para cargarse una unidad de infanteria con un par de javelins y un dron de cuatro duros

Joer, es que ni le compensa lanzar los misiles esos supersonicos putamadre que tiene (si es que los tiene...)


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Huyen los mejores sip....



Los que ataron a padres e hijos en farolas para que murieran de frio no eran los que se fueron , ni los que bombardearon hospitales tampoco

ni los que han violado a mujeres tampoco son los que han huido

Si, huyen los mejores


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

si lo dice el kremlin es mentira, es un soldado random



JoséBatallas dijo:


>


----------



## gargamelix (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En el pico de la guerra fria se desarrollaron armas nucleares pequeñas, desde un kiloton hasta 100. En teoria para usar en el campo de batalla, hasta por ahi habia un mortero que lanzaba granadas nucleares
> 
> Pero que yo sepa esas armas se pensaban para ser utilizadas en caso de grandes batallas de ejercitos como las de la segunda guerra mundial, con miles de soldados, cientos de tanques etc...
> 
> ...



En el arsenal nuclear de EEUU estacionado en Alemania las bombas atómicas más pequeñas tienen "tan solo" 0.3 KT. 

No tengo info ahora mismo sobre las más pequeñas del arsenal ruso, pero supongo que tendrán algo similar para los mismos usos teóricos.


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Abr 2022)

Despierta ya, acaban de sacrificar a Ucrania, despues vamos nosotros


----------



## LurkerIII (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En el pico de la guerra fria se desarrollaron armas nucleares pequeñas, desde un kiloton hasta 100. En teoria para usar en el campo de batalla, hasta por ahi habia un mortero que lanzaba granadas nucleares
> 
> Pero que yo sepa esas armas se pensaban para ser utilizadas en caso de grandes batallas de ejercitos como las de la segunda guerra mundial, con miles de soldados, cientos de tanques etc...
> 
> ...



Por ahí había leído que podrían tirar una táctica en un descampado solo para mostrar sus cojones morenos, en plan "y la próxima y mśa gorda en Kyiv como no os rindáis".

La doctrina nuclear es algo que no está cerrado. Hay unas operaciones "permitidas" (tirar y poner gobiernos en países bananeros, intervenciones tipo Irak o Siria), pero hay operaciones no tolerables (poner misiles nucleares en Cuba o Turquía). Entre medias, una zona gris que van explorando, a ver dónde pueden llegar sin que empiece una espiral que acabe en MAD. Invadir Crimea... OK. Meter a los bálticos a la OTAN... bueno, vale. Intervenir en Ucrania abiertamente: NOPE. Pero de tapadillo y apoyo logístico... OK. Poner campos de entrenamiento en Ucrania, NOPE. Entrenarlos en Polonia y de vuelta... OK.

El tema de tirar una bomba táctica no está "explorado". Rusia amenazará con hacerlo, y dependiendo de si la respuesta OTAN que se encuentra es tibia o es un claro "si haces eso, entramos a saco, que hasta ahora era una línea roja" procederá o no. Si en esa situación Putin no escala, ¡la línea roja se mueve hacia Moscú, y las operaciones OTAN abiertas en territorios adyacentes pasan a estar permitidas! Por eso tiene que medir si intentar empujar la línea roja hacia la OTAN no va a causar lo contrario (o viceversa). Es un muy, muy delicado equilibrio.

Y por eso Putin ya ha perdido esta guerra contra la OTAN: la nueva línea roja es "puedes dar apoyo logístico a buco en países adyacentes a Rusia, que no habrá escalada", que hace 3 meses era una puta locura.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En el arsenal nuclear de EEUU estacionado en Alemania las bombas atómicas más pequeñas tienen "tan solo" 0.3 KT.
> 
> No tengo info ahora mismo sobre las más pequeñas del arsenal ruso, pero supongo que tendrán algo similar para los mismos usos teóricos.



Si, por ahi andaran

Desarrollos basados en modelos y juegos de guerra, lo que se pensaba que podia hacer el enemigo

La OTAN pensaba que los rusos podian lanzar un millon de soldados y 5000 tanques y que si no los paraban en Alemania la siguiente linea de defensa eran los pirineos. Desarrollaron el avion A10 para destruir tanques y poder aterrizar y despegar en las Autobahn y el resto de armas, incluidas esas atomicas pequeñas estaban pensadas para detener o ralentizar el avance sovietico

Por lo que se ha demostrado en el ultimo mes, estaban bastante equivocados


----------



## duncan (1 Abr 2022)

Interesante análisis:


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Esas cosas son precisamente las que se hacen en Ucrania, no en Rusia.



Los opositores a putin no piensan lo mismo


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La UE a medio y largo plazo gana. Enviar a Rusia al furgón de cola del progreso acabará por minar la cohesión interna. Las revoluciones colorines, lo que Rusia llama "expasión al Este" son inevitables. La gente de esos paises no es que sean engañados, es que querrán ser occidente. Rusia va hacia una dictadura salvaje sin ningún derecho para el ciudadano común, sospechoso de querer libertad desde que nace.
> 
> Los nuevos paises que se libren del Yugo de la horda comerciarán con Occidente y cuantos más recursos tengan, más sus élites querrán traicionar a Rusia, pues más van a ganar teniendo un país libre que siendo una sucursal de Moscú.



''El progreso'' solo está en occidente según tú? No lo creo. El futuro más bien está en Asia, no en uropa ni usa.

En cuanto Putin se vaya del poder, los alemanes volverán raudos a por el gas ruso, y volverán las cosas como antes de la guerra, la UE depende demasiado de las materias primas rusas . Ahora los eurócratas tienen que hacer el teatrillo de defender los derechos shurmanos y demás chorradas progres, pero en unos años tienes a rusos y europeos volviendo a hacer negocios como siempre. Se han gastado miles de millones en el nordstream 2 para algo, no lo van a dejar muerto de risa.

Antes de la guerra no había tampoco una relación con occidente muy estrecha, siempre ha sido muy distante. En realidad siempre han vivido aislados del mundo, no les costará trabajo olvidarse de occidente un tiempo. Revoluciones internas no lo creo, hay un apoyo al partido de Putin brutal en Rusia, sobre todo de la clase media trabajadora.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Por ahí había leído que podrían tirar una táctica en un descampado solo para mostrar sus cojones morenos, en plan "y la próxima y mśa gorda en Kyiv como no os rindáis".
> 
> La doctrina nuclear es algo que no está cerrado. Hay unas operaciones "permitidas" (tirar y poner gobiernos en países bananeros, intervenciones tipo Irak o Siria), pero hay operaciones no tolerables (poner misiles nucleares en Cuba o Turquía). Entre medias, una zona gris que van explorando, a ver dónde pueden llegar sin que empiece una espiral que acabe en MAD. Invadir Crimea... OK. Meter a los bálticos a la OTAN... bueno, vale. Intervenir en Ucrania abiertamente: NOPE. Pero de tapadillo y apoyo logístico... OK. Poner campos de entrenamiento en Ucrania, NOPE. Entrenarlos en Polonia y de vuelta... OK.
> 
> ...



El riesgo de lanzar una bomba atomica, aunque sea para amenazar es la escalada hasta la destruccion mutua asegurada. Eso en la peli "juegos de guerra" lo resumen muy bien, "la unica forma de ganar es no jugar"

Los americanos le dieron otro giro a la politica nuclear con la "teoria del loco" que aplico Nixon, basicamente convencieron a los rusos mediante filtraciones de documentos falsos de que el Nixon tenia problemas mentales serios y habia perdido contacto con la realidad y no tendria ningun problema en apretar el boton, asi que lo mejor era dejarlo tranquilo porque si le daba el siroco se montaba la de dios

No se por que pero me parece que el Putin esta intentando algo parecido


----------



## Cuscarejo (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Mmm... ¿que soy un latino de Caracas? Y, ¿tú qué eres?, ¿un mongólico de Ulán Bator? No sé, ya puestos a decir chorradas...
> 
> Volviendo al tema: y, ¿si nunca quisieron tomar Kiev? Y, ¿si es verdad que atacaron por varios frentes para dividir a las tropas ucranianas y hacerse con todo el Donbás? Recordemos que las RPD y RPL no se extienden por todo el territorio de sus óblasts homónimos, ya que parte de ellos están tomados por las tropas y milicias ucranianas. La misma ciudad de Mariúpol, que pertenece al óblast de Donetsk, estaba en manos del Batallón Azov. Digo "estaba" porque, a pesar de que aún no cayó del todo, la mayor parte de la urbe ya está en manos rusas, y va a ser tomada de un momento a otro.
> 
> Ucrania es un país enorme; el más grande de Europa, detrás de Rusia. No es Georgia. Ni siquiera cuando invadieron el país caucásico, en ayuda de las provincias rebeldes de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, Rusia quiso tomar la capital y derrocar al gobierno. Mucho menos, se les pasó por la cabeza anexarse el país. De hecho, ni siquiera se anexó esos territorios rebeldes. Entonces, yo creo que algunos pusieron sus expectativas demasiado altas con esta invasión, e igual dieron por sentadas algunas cuestiones que, en realidad, el Kremlin nunca valoró. Véase el "tomar toda Ucrania", "conquistar Europa", "volver a formar la URSS" y demás cuñadismos sanos de los otanistas de turno.



Tu relato apesta a vodka y a rublos.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Me hace gracia el cabreo que llevan los medios rusos cuando ellos llevan 1 mes invadiendo al vecino.
> 
> Bueno, esto si lo han hecho los ucranianos se trataría efectivamente de una "operación especial". Así los rusos pueden ver la diferencia con invadir un país.



Eso estaba pensando. Eso de que Rusia "denuncia" que les atacan en su territorio debe de ser cachondeo.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Pues así está el ambiente en el área de Kiev. Tras el fracaso en la toma y ocupación de la ciudad primero, y en montar un asedio a la antigua usanza después, los rusos han huido del área de Chernóbil -algunos por lo visto bien servidos de radiación-, y de Slavutych.

A la vista de lo que ha pasado en la última semana parece que los ucranianos se centrarán al oeste de la capital en recuperar el control de las tres carreteras e ir limpiando lo que quede en la zona.

Al este se derrumba la frágil avanzada rusa de la M-07. No doy un duro por los atacantes en este sector. Parados en seco primero y cortándose su larga línea de suministros después será, creo, fácil ir deshaciéndola en lo que queda de semana y la siguiente.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> La retirada rusa de Kiev, está siendo limpia, bien organizada, ordenada, sin pérdidas y con coberturas defensivas como se puede comprobar aquí | Burbuja.info



Eso es lo que dicen los rusos. Las fotos dicen algo distinto:


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



A los ucras hay que reconocerles que tienen los güebos como el caballo de Espartero.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Se disparan entre ellos? A partir del minuto 0:42 un T72 revienta un BMP de su misma columna.



Creo q es un disparo directo de tanque ucra a ruso, por lo que he leido


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Eso es lo que dicen los rusos. Las fotos dicen algo distinto:



Adoptado en 2013 y el camion parece sacado de una peli de invasores marcianos de los 50

La estetica del diseño ruso siempre me ha parecido lamentapla


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los opositores a putin no piensan lo mismo



Creo que hasta los opositores a Putin saben lo de Ucrania. Encarcelamiento o asesinato de toda la oposición, cierre de todos los medios de comunicación no afines...


----------



## Abc123CBA (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ...lo que no puedo entender es cómo terminó ese ruso colgando del árbol.



Abre la foto y se ve que lo sacaron con una grúa.


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

putin pensaba que China iba a apoyarles y por eso las sanciones no las iban a notar

pero China vende a toda Europa y no va a arriesgarse a recibir sanciones y que no les dejen vender


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Eso es lo que dicen los rusos. Las fotos dicen algo distinto:



Habia visto a los rusos proteger los radiadores de los camiones con troncos, alfombras, ramas, guarda railes... ¡Pero lo de poner llantas de aluminio con neumatico incluido me ha descolocado!


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> putin pensaba que China iba a apoyarles y por eso las sanciones no las iban a notar
> 
> pero China vende a toda Europa y no va a arriesgarse a recibir sanciones y que no les dejen vender



Putin no es muy listo porque no tiene infraestructuras ni demanda en China para colocarle todo el producto que vende en Europa. Por mucho que el chino quisiera ayudarle, no podría.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Joder que contento. Como se nota que es viernes.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> putin pensaba que China iba a apoyarles y por eso las sanciones no las iban a notar
> 
> pero China vende a toda Europa y no va a arriesgarse a recibir sanciones y que no les dejen vender



De que hablas. China no obedece las sanciones del imperio. Ni tampoco India.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> De que hablas. China no obedece las sanciones del imperio. Ni tampoco India.













Joe Biden 'impondría costes' a China en caso de ayudar a Rusia


Hasta ahora, el gigante asiático ha expresado su oposición a las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos. | Internacional | Portafolio.co




www.portafolio.co


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Veremos a partir de hoy si el Zar respeta esos contratos....Porque para rusia *cada vez tiene menos sentido tener euros o dólares.*



Claro, por eso los ha expropiado a sus ciudadanos               . BR00000TAL el análisis que has hecho


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pero lanzar bombas nucleares tácticas contra qué?
> 
> Si el ejercito ucraniano se dedica ha lanzar emboscadas con javelins, que el nombre ya te dice la humillación que están sufriendo. Vas a lanzarlas contra una ciudad? Vas a destruir unidades de unos pocos hombres a base de bombas nucleares?
> 
> Si haces eso, la opinión pública mundial te come. Deja de comerciar contigo hasta China. No querrán sus materias primas ni aunque las regalen. Las armas nucleares solo sirven para disuadir. No para usarse. Por muy tácticas que sean.



Bueno ya te han respondido varios compis. Aun asi, desconozco las tacticas y doctrinas de Rusia en el uso de ese tipo de armamento y viendo el comportamiento y el uso que ha hecho de ciertas armas no me cuadra como lo podrian usar. Por ejemplo los supuestos misiles subsonicos o como se llamen, no entiendo el uso en este conflicto, incluso se hablan de posible fake

El uso de las doctrinas en el uso de blindados e infanteria se ha visto, que es anticuada

Por lo que no te extrañaría que lanzaran una tactica "pequeña" en una gran ciudad para evitar muertes esteriles de soldados rusos y forzar la rendicion de Ucrania, recuerda que esa fue la excusa del uso de las bombas atomicas de los usanos en japon.

Pero el uso de este tipo de armas, era como te han comentado. Se supone q se usan para avances masivos de infanteria y blindados, no para uso en ciudades o civiles


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Es el problema del maton de patio de colegio, su "poder" se basa en amenazas y meterse con los mas debiles, en cuanto se le planta cara la unica salida que tiene es pasar de las palabras a los hechos hasta el final, si no lo hace pierde la fachada y no le hace caso ni dios

Putin creia que tenia un ejercito putamadre y un poderio militar potente o por lo menos creia que contra Ucrania no iba a tener problemas y le serviria para mantener esa imagen. Se ha visto que lo que tiene no es ni siquiera adecuado para doblegar a uno de los paises mas probres de europa

le queda la amenaza nuclear, pero cada vez menos, hace como tres semanas que no lo menciona, ultimamente esta con la amenaza del gas, que es mas realista aunque si lo ejecuta, el primero que se va a la mierda es el


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas ucranianas emboscan a un convoy ruso en retirada en algún lugar de Chernihiv.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas ucranianas emboscan a un convoy ruso en retirada en algún lugar de Chernihiv.



La estrategia es cojonuda de los ucras, dejan pasar al vehiculo de cabeza, que es algun tipo de vehiculo tipo humvee o similar y zumban al BMP o similar q es donde llevan tropas en su interior, va a causar bajas a tope


----------



## Tales. (1 Abr 2022)

Es parte necesaria de la estrategia para embolsar a los rusos en el este, el humo del depósito los cegará y no verán la maniobra


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Es tremenda la cantidad de posts del hilo en cuestión de 12h 


Ucranianos limpiando la carretera de minas:




Buen hilo comentando sobre Pedro Baños:


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas ucranianas emboscan a un convoy ruso en retirada en algún lugar de Chernihiv.



Cuando se retiran es un muy buen momento para zumbarles.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

Ojo porque el estado de paranoia tras el planeta calleja a un deposito de combustibles debe ser tal que puede que derriben sus propias fuerzas aereas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

finta de una finta, crees que te van a hacer una finta pero te la fintean. El palanganato se crece ante otra jugada magistral.



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Limón (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo desde la barra de bar... pienso que ahora entramos en la segunda fase, que incluye atentados terroristas en suelo ruso, ataques como el que hemos visto, todo eso para convencer a la opinion publica del esfuerzo de la guerra. Tienen que estar muy jodidos los rusos y pienso que la poblacion ha de estar ya poniendo a funcionar la media neurona que tienen en que algo no va bien.
> 
> Y mientras tanto iniciar o intentar atacar por el frente dombass y crimea y quizas volver a entrar por Biolorrusia con todo ya
> 
> Las bombas tacticas seria el ultimo recurso en la tercera fase si falla esta segunda oportunidad, pero si llegamos ahi, que Dios nos coja confesados, creo que USA no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados y veremos las consecuencias




Esto ya lo hicieron con Chechenia.
Les cuesta cero volar un edificio de Apartamentos o un hospital en Moscú.


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que dices



Si esto es verdad el ridídulo está siendo intergaláctico.


----------



## Trumbo (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Esta derrota historica rusa tendrá graves consecuencias geopoliticas . Finlandia y suecia entraran en la otan. En el caucaso Azerbaiyán se planteara conquistar al 100 % karabag. Armenia dejar su alianza con rusia. Georgia entrar en la otan. Irán y Turquía restar la influencia rusa del caucaso y siria. Los países de Asia central se alejaran de la orbita rusa y de acercarán a Turquía, China y otan. Los talibanes se sentirán más fuertes para atacar en los países fronterizos de Asia central. Las provincias musulmanas de Rusia podrían buscar su indepedencia. China y Turquía sustituirán el rol actual de Rusia en Asia central. Rusia será un actor regional dependiente de China y india para sobrevivír.



Sin duda Putin, ilustra perfectamente el dicho de: Es mejor estar callado y parecer tonto que abrir la boca y despejar todas las dudas. 
Iba de macho pecho lobo, cabalga osos y...se le va a quedar como la bandera de Japón.


----------



## favelados (1 Abr 2022)

Buscaban imponer ala neutralidad a la finlandesa y van a conseguir que Finlandia entre en la OTAN


----------



## gargamelix (1 Abr 2022)

Pero ojo, que son los que después te insultan y te dicen que estás abducido por la propaganda.



favelados dijo:


> Buscaban imponer ala neutralidad a la finlandesa y van a conseguir que Finlandia entre en la OTAN



Es que no buscaban eso, ha quedado demostrado. Buscaban como mínimo un gobierno titere en Ucrania, si no anexionarsela directamente.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> finta de una finta, crees que te van a hacer una finta pero te la fintean. El palanganato se crece ante otra jugada magistral.





Por qué página del Plan vamos?


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que la operación rusa subestimó peligrosamente las capacidades del ejército ucraniano y del armamento occidental, esto les está pasando factura y gorda sobre todo porque lo que se está viendo es un ejército sin capacidad de responder a los ataques, solamente de avanzar sobre la chatarra que dajaban los que iban delante, parece ser que están esperando ostia tras ostia mientras avanzan o retroceden por las carreteras ya que avanzaron muy rápido esperando que ucrania colapsase, los ucranianos están emboscando de forma fantástica y causando muchísimas bajas a un ejército que ahora ya no se ve tan poderoso, ahora veremos si los rusos suben la apuesta y meten más carne en el asador.


----------



## machinaexdeus (1 Abr 2022)

Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados 

Actualizado:31/03/2022 16:54h 

Un comandante ruso se suicidó después de descubrir que todos los tanques de su unidad, excepto uno, estaban completamente despojados de partes cruciales, según informó el ejército de Ucrania. 

Las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania dijeron que las tropas rusas han sufrido pérdidas tan grandes que sus unidades se han visto obligadas a obtener nuevos equipos militares almacenados en un aeropuerto a 33 kilómetros de la frontera. «La condiciones de los equipos es en su mayoría extremadamente insatisfactoria, lo que hace imposible su uso completo», comunicó la fuerza ucraniana en Telegram. 

La 4ª División Panzer de Rusia «descubrió que de 10 tanques, solo uno está condiciones más o menos operativas. El resto están completamente desmantelados. ¡Algunos de ellos ni siquiera tienen motores!», afirmaron las fuerzas ucranianas. 

«Según la información disponible, el comandante del 13º Regimiento Panzer de la 4ª División Panzer de la Federación Rusa se suicidó», decía el mensaje. 










Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados


Las condiciones de los equipos militares rusos son tan insatisfactorias que hace imposible su uso en muchos casos



www.abc.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

Hay un problema, el khan estuvo un año acumulando y organizando 200 k soldados. El khan tiene un ritmo de envio de soldados, pero no puede enviar 100 k de golpe, solo puede mantener el ritmo en la que la caldera destruye su ejercito. Esa caldera consume personal entre bajas y heridos a 40k al mes a ojo.



Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> Parece ser que la operación rusa subestimó peligrosamente las capacidades del ejército ucraniano y del armamento occidental, esto les está pasando factura y gorda sobre todo porque lo que se está viendo es un ejército sin capacidad de responder a los ataques, solamente de avanzar sobre la chatarra que dajaban los que iban delante, parece ser que están esperando ostia tras ostia mientras avanzan o retroceden por las carreteras ya que avanzaron muy rápido esperando que ucrania colapsase, los ucranianos están emboscando de forma fantástica y causando muchísimas bajas a un ejército que ahora ya no se ve tan poderoso, ahora veremos si los rusos suben la apuesta y meten más carne en el asador.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno, con lo de operación especial no mintieron. Especial lo está siendo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Buscaban imponer ala neutralidad a la finlandesa y van a conseguir que Finlandia entre en la OTAN



A este paso acaba entrando en la OTAN hasta Rusia.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay un problema, el khan estuvo un año acumulando y organizando 200 k soldados. El khan tiene un ritmo de envio de soldados, pero no puede enviar 100 k de golpe, solo puede mantener el ritmo en la que la caldera destruye su ejercito. Esa caldera consume personal entre bajas y heridos a 40k al mes a ojo.



También es cierto que los éxitos ucranianos parecen ser debidos a audacias de pequeñas unidades y no por el movimiento táctico de mandos superiores, eso es lo que se deduce de todo el material que está saliendo... veremos hasta que punto son capaces de continuar a este ritmo y si los rusos son capaces de contrarrestarlo, que al parecer, siguen estando encasillados en la doctrina soviética de obligar al enemigo a gastar toda su munición sobre su soldadesca.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados
> 
> Actualizado:31/03/2022 16:54h
> 
> ...



Yo creo que ese titular esta mal, deberia ser

"Comandante ruso se suicida cuando sus superiores descubren que ha robado todo lo que ha podido en su unidad"


----------



## At4008 (1 Abr 2022)

No es que parezcan Podemitas, sino que lo son.

La mayoría de las veces les interesa disfrazarse de ultraizquierdistas, pero otras veces se disfrazan de ultraderechistas.

Harán lo que tengan que hacer para confundir y alcanzar su verdadero objetivo: *tocar poder *de una forma u otra. Un podemita cabalga contradicciones.


----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> . Rusia amenazará con hacerlo, y dependiendo de si la respuesta OTAN que se encuentra es tibia o es un claro "si haces eso, entramos a saco, que hasta ahora era una línea roja" procederá o no. Si en esa situación Putin no escala, ¡la línea roja se mueve hacia Moscú, y las operaciones OTAN abiertas en territorios adyacentes pasan a estar permitidas! Por eso tiene que medir si intentar empujar la línea roja hacia la OTAN no va a causar lo contrario (o viceversa). Es un muy, muy delicado equilibrio.
> 
> Y por eso Putin ya ha perdido esta guerra contra la OTAN: l*a nueva línea roja es "puedes dar apoyo logístico a buco en países adyacentes a Rusia, que no habrá escalada", que hace 3 meses era una puta locura.*



La nueva linea roja es que el país invadido y que recibe armas de la OTAN acabe invandiendo al país agresor  , puede ser todo un montaje pero ganas y cojones de los ucranianos para hacerlo no les falta.

Sea o no fake , Rusia no tiene ningún derecho de ir de victima


----------



## Beltrax (1 Abr 2022)

no me sorprenderia que salgan con el cuento de desnazificar a Finlandia si osan ingresar a la OTAN xD


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Abr 2022)

De eso no hay ninguna duda, siempre los pillan cagando.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Eso tambien lo creo yo

Aqui se esta alabando mucho la actuacion de los drones ucranianos, pero igual son una tapadera y la info les viene cortesia de los cacharritos OTAN. Tendran a los satelites a toda maquina


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> No es que parezcan Podemitas, sino que lo son.
> 
> La mayoría de las veces les interesa disfrazarse de ultraizquierdistas, pero otras veces se disfrazan de ultraderechistas.
> 
> Harán lo que tengan que hacer para confundir y llegar al poder. Un podemita cabalga contradicciones.



_La mentira es un arma revolucionaria_. Lenin dixit.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> no me sorprenderia que salgan con el cuento de desnazificar a Finlandia si osan ingresar a la OTAN xD



Eso ya lo intentaron en el 1944 y tambien tuvieron que salir por patas


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Eso tambien lo creo yo
> 
> Aqui se esta alabando mucho la actuacion de los drones ucranianos, pero igual son una tapadera y la info les viene cortesia de los cacharritos OTAN. Tendran a los satelites a toda maquina



Pero si a la inteligencia de la OTAN solo le falta poner un Tweet con una foto de un satelite con una X marcando un lugar y el texto "No es por nada, pero un pepinazo justo aqui y ahora haria mucha pupa. Que a mi ni me va ni me viene, pero por comentarlo".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

los numeros se caian ya de primeras









Segunda guerra chechena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En la segunda guerra chechena pone 60K para arrasar 3K rebeldes.
Ahora tiene un ejercito de 200K en frente y una linea de frentes 5 vec 



Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> También es cierto que los éxitos ucranianos parecen ser debidos a audacias de pequeñas unidades y no por el movimiento táctico de mandos superiores, eso es lo que se deduce de todo el material que está saliendo... veremos hasta que punto son capaces de continuar a este ritmo y si los rusos son capaces de contrarrestarlo, que al parecer, siguen estando encasillados en la doctrina soviética de obligar al enemigo a gastar toda su munición sobre su soldadesca.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bueno ya te han respondido varios compis. Aun asi, desconozco las tacticas y doctrinas de Rusia en el uso de ese tipo de armamento y viendo el comportamiento y el uso que ha hecho de ciertas armas no me cuadra como lo podrian usar. Por ejemplo los supuestos misiles subsonicos o como se llamen, no entiendo el uso en este conflicto, incluso se hablan de posible fake
> 
> El uso de las doctrinas en el uso de blindados e infanteria se ha visto, que es anticuada
> 
> ...




A ver, las armas nucleares tácticas se desarrollaron como un arma a utilizar en el campo de batalla en escenarios digamos similares a los vividos en la segunda guerra mundial. Las armas nucleares a secas, no se han desarrollado para ser utilizadas en el campo de batalla. Básicamente porque si es usan ya no hay campo de batalla.

A partir de eso. En esta guerra no tiene sentido militar utilizar armas nucleares tácticas. Si las usas con otro objetivo, como por ejemplo, mandar un mensaje o amedrentar al enemigo y que es se rinda es que Putin o lo rusos tienen menos luces de lo que parece.

Primero, porque ya estás arrasando ciudades a base de artilleria y los ucros no se rinden. Por más que todos los generales o almirantes españoles jubilados se lo recomienden.

Y segundo y mucho más importante. Puede que los rusos no lo sepan. Pero hay una cosa llamada opinión pública. No estamos en 1945. Esto no es la II guerra mundial. Si lanzas una bomba nuclear por muy táctica que sea, lo único que verá la mayoría de esa opinión pública es...Bomba NUCLEAR.

Nadie dice que eso implique que la OTAN bombardee Moscú. Pero seguro que toda la UE deja de consumir materías primas al día siguiente, aunque se le congele el culo al alemán medio. Porque el alemán medio se lo va a exigir a su gobierno.

Los chinos, que son enemigos naturales de los rusos (joder comparten frontera, tienen rifi rafes históricos por siberia, y chocan en sus áreas de influencia en Asia central) pondrían el grito en el cielo. Es que ni haría falta que los occidentales sancionaramos a los chinos para que no comerciarán con Rusia. Lo harían ellos automáticamente, que son sus vecinos!!! imagina el mensaje que estarían lanzando. A la que me toques alguno de mis intereses, y eso es inevitable en la visión China más temprano que tarde, te nukeo.


Yo no digo que no lo hagan. Porque están haciendo cosas muy raras y estúpidas. Pero en el juego gesotratégico eso sería pegarse un tiro, y no en el pie, más bien en la sien.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pero si a la inteligencia de la OTAN solo le falta poner un Tweet con una foto de un satelite con una X marcando un lugar y el texto "No es por nada, pero un pepinazo justo aqui y ahora haria mucha pupa. Que a mi ni me va ni me viene, pero por comentarlo".



Es en tiempo real. Tienen imágenes satelitales en tiempo real y luego mandan un dron para confirmarlas con telemetría para las unidades artilleras, que llevan años preparando ésta operativa. 

Es la fuerza bruta tanquista contra la precisión quirúrjica.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es en tiempo real. Tienen imágenes satelitales en tiempo real y luego mandan un dron para confirmarlas con telemetría para las unidades artilleras, que llevan años preparando ésta operativa.
> 
> Es la fuerza bruta tanquista contra la precisión quirúrjica.



Claro, lo que qeria decir ironicamente es que lo hacen tan obvio y descarado que solo les falta hacerlo por tweeter. .


----------



## kenny220 (1 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Claro, lo que qeria decir ironicamente es que lo hacen tan obvio y descarado que solo les falta hacerlo por tweeter. .



Hombre, y lo de usar Bielorusia para invadir Ucrania, sabiendo que los ucranianos no les van a tocar ni los trenes, ni los, depósitos pq entonces se sumarían lis Bielorusia. 
Y tras invadir por allí, los rusos se retiran, pero pueden volver.


----------



## el arquitecto (1 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados
> 
> Actualizado:31/03/2022 16:54h
> 
> ...



no sé, me da que el tal comandante sí sabía o incluso había participado en el "desmantelamiento" para pagarse un sobresueldo... y al descubrirse el pastel lo han "suicidado"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Joder con Pedro Baños  Yo, repito: Yo, le comenté a un amigo por Whatsapp el 24 de Noviembre de 2021 que Rusia estaba preparando una operación militar en Ucrania, estaba clarísimo ya para mí por aquel entonces, ya no sólo por el despliegue de tropas y la retórica que se mostraba, sino también por la aparición de "cope cages" en tanques en vídeos de tiktok, que sólo tenía sentido hacer eso si iban a ir a por Ucrania con sus Javelins/MAM-Ls. Ya por aquel entonces Estados Unidos/Reino Unido advertían de que algo así podía pasar, era un rumor ya muy fuerte.




Menudo hilo que ha cagado el geoestratega...


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos huyen despavoridos en plena noche cuando escuchan volar un dron amateur paco


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, y lo de usar Bielorusia para invadir Ucrania, sabiendo que los ucranianos no les van a tocar ni los trenes, ni los, depósitos pq entonces se sumarían lis Bielorusia.
> Y tras invadir por allí, los rusos se retiran, pero pueden volver.



Veo que hoy no me expreso bien. Digo que es tan obvio que la inteligencia occidental facilita datos precisos en tiempo real a Ucrania, que solo seria mas descarado si lo hicieran por tweeter.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ya ha atacado territorio ruso 2-3 veces desde que empezó la invasión, este fue el primero el día 25 de Febrero:





60 BMP-1 van a ser enviados a Ucrania, no es gran cosa, pero les puede ayudar a mover tropas contra las milicias del Donbass:


----------



## Decimus (1 Abr 2022)

Invasión Pacomier rusa por excelencia.

Todo a medias, mal exo, con el palillo en la boca y enseñando la raja del culo, con pegotes de pintura por todos lados

'esto ta arreglao en tres diah'


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Mi-28 Havoc derribado:





Los ucranianos reportan que Izyum está bajo control total ruso:


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Invasión Pacomier rusa por excelencia.
> 
> Todo a medias, mal exo, con el palillo en la boca y enseñando la raja del culo, con pegotes de pintura por todos lados
> 
> 'esto ta arreglao en tres diah'



Solo falta el Gila (que en paz descanse) para hacer el analisis en directo


----------



## Maxim Gorki (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El riesgo de lanzar una bomba atomica, aunque sea para amenazar es la escalada hasta la destruccion mutua asegurada. Eso en la peli "juegos de guerra" lo resumen muy bien, "la unica forma de ganar es no jugar"
> 
> Los americanos le dieron otro giro a la politica nuclear con la "teoria del loco" que aplico Nixon, basicamente convencieron a los rusos mediante filtraciones de documentos falsos de que el Nixon tenia problemas mentales serios y habia perdido contacto con la realidad y no tendria ningun problema en apretar el boton, asi que lo mejor era dejarlo tranquilo porque si le daba el siroco se montaba la de dios
> 
> No se por que pero me parece que el Putin esta intentando algo parecido



El caso es lo que hay en el otro lado. No es necesario montar ningún dispositivo especial para convencer a los rusos de que Biden está gagá y que cualquier día al poñerse el pañal se tropieza y sin querer aprieta el botón que no debe.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Según él en Ucrania ya no hay fuerzas aéreas y que esa explosión la provocó un turcomongol mientras se fumaba un pitillo, y al ver que ardía todo decidieron autoexplotar la planta para después repararla con su tecnología hipersónica


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Veo que hoy no me expreso bien. Digo que es tan obvio que la inteligencia occidental facilita datos precisos en tiempo real a Ucrania, que solo seria mas descarado si lo hicieran por tweeter.




Y bien que hacemos.


El problema lo tiene el subnormal que diseñó la operación especial y que no contaba con ello...


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados
> 
> Actualizado:31/03/2022 16:54h
> 
> ...



El suicidio es una finta para que se confien los ucranianos


----------



## Toctocquienes (1 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> A ver, las armas nucleares tácticas se desarrollaron como un arma a utilizar en el campo de batalla en escenarios digamos similares a los vividos en la segunda guerra mundial. Las armas nucleares a secas, no se han desarrollado para ser utilizadas en el campo de batalla. Básicamente porque si es usan ya no hay campo de batalla.
> 
> A partir de eso. En esta guerra no tiene sentido militar utilizar armas nucleares tácticas. Si las usas con otro objetivo, como por ejemplo, mandar un mensaje o amedrentar al enemigo y que es se rinda es que Putin o lo rusos tienen menos luces de lo que parece.
> 
> ...



Las armas nucleares, a secas, son TODAS las armas nucleares.
Luego dependiendo de su potencia (y por tanto de su capacidad destructiva) las hay tácticas, que tienen menos potencia y están pensadas para ser usadas a nivel de campo de batalla (es decir, destruir por ejemplo grupos de tanques) , y las estratégicas, que están pensadas para destruir blancos mayores, como ciudades.

Un "arma nuclear a secas" es simplemente todo el armamento nuclear posible, desde torpedos con cabeza nuclear a misiles intercontinentales con vehículos de reentrada múltiples.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Abr 2022)

Hablando de armas nucleares...

Estos se dedican a estimar las probabilidades y escenarios de escalada nuclear:








Aquí el informe completo: 









Russia-Ukraine Conflict: Forecasting Nuclear Risk in 2022


Metaculus is a community dedicated to generating accurate predictions about future real-world events by aggregating the collective wisdom, insight, and intelligence of its participants.




www.metaculus.com





Resumen:

Forecasters estimate the overall risk of a full-scale nuclear war beginning in 2022 to be 0.35% and to be similar to the annual risk of nuclear war during the Cold War.
The most likely scenario for a nuclear escalation is estimated to be due to an accident or in response to a false alarm.
A nuclear test conducted by Russia is estimated to be more likely (~7%) than a nuclear detonation that causes fatalities, as it could achieve some of the intended psychological effects while reducing the risk of NATO retaliation.
Most forecasters believe that although it is not in Russia’s interest to use nuclear weapons offensively, Vladimir Putin may see this as a way to underline his seriousness and deter NATO from engaging further.
In the case of what is perceived to be a direct attack (nuclear or otherwise), forecasters find it likely that both NATO and Russia would use nuclear weapons in defense or to retaliate.
Belarus's role in the conflict is subject to great uncertainty, but forecasters believe there is a considerable probability (30%) that Russia will decide to move nuclear warheads to Belarus.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Ya no hay tantos pro rusos comentando en el hilo de Ucrania como al principio de la guerra. Donde había miles eufóricos con la caída de kiev en 48 horas. . Incluso ya no hay tantos post pro rusos. Ha bajado muchísimo el nivel de posteo tras las derrotas del ejército ruso. Han desaparecido muchísimos. El 1 dia de la guerra había post con 120 zank pro rusos. Y eran amplia mayoría en foro burbuja


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ya no hay tantos pro rusos comentando en el hilo de Ucrania como al principio de la guerra. Donde había miles. Incluso ya no hay tantos post pro rusos. Ha bajado muchísimo el nivel de posteo tras las derrotas del ejército ruso. Han desaparecido muchísimos. El 1 dia de la guerra había post con 120 zank pro rusos



Se han ido los bots por falta de dinero, y ahora solo quedan LOS JUANITOS


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Tu relato apesta a vodka y a rublos.



No se llama "relato", se llama realidad. Tu conclusión apesta a Jack Daniel's y dólares.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

En mi pueblo solo tenemos un modo de interpretar la información que nos da este mapa:







Estoy seguro de que alguien vendrá a decir que todo esto es parte de un plan supercurrado y que no entendemos nada, claro.

Pero vaya, hay lo que hay.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Recordemos, hace dos semanas la situación en el mismo sector era esta:


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Bonita teoría.
> 
> Lastima que falla solo viendo que los paracaidistas se tiraron el aeropuerto de Gostomel el primer día, como cabeza de puente.
> 
> ...



Esa "teoría" es la que llevo defendiendo desde el 24 de febrero y, casualmente, se está cumpliendo con bastante exactitud. La parrafada, desde luego, hubiese sido una pérdida de tiempo si solo la hubieses leído tú, ya que no tienes pinta de tener muchas luces. Afortunadamente, hay más gente que puede leerla. Gente con la mente más abierta y no tan podridamente adoctrinado.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ya no hay tantos pro rusos comentando en el hilo de Ucrania como al principio de la guerra. Donde había miles eufóricos con la caída de kiev en 48 horas. . Incluso ya no hay tantos post pro rusos. Ha bajado muchísimo el nivel de posteo tras las derrotas del ejército ruso. Han desaparecido muchísimos. El 1 dia de la guerra había post con 120 zank pro rusos. Y eran amplia mayoría en foro burbuja



Y el Zurullov que dice?


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Esa "teoría" es la que llevo defendiendo desde el 24 de febrero y, casualmente, se está cumpliendo con bastante exactitud. La parrafada, desde luego, hubiese sido una pérdida de tiempo si solo la hubieses leído tú, ya que no tienes pinta de tener muchas luces. Afortunadamente, hay más gente que puede leerla. Gente con la mente más abierta y no tan podridamente adoctrinado.



Otra parrafada

Pero sigues sin explicar a qué se tiraron los paracaidistas en Gostomel.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Se han ido los bots por falta de dinero, y ahora solo quedan LOS JUANITOS



es que encima de aguantar mierda y choteos solo falta que te paguen en rublos


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Y claro, en el sur, ofensiva en dirección a Jerson:







Si el Frente norte sigue su descomposición a su actual ritmo, no doy un duro por los rusos asentados en el área entre Jerson y Crimea a corto/medio plazo, ya que los ucranianos enviarán allí todo lo que tengan disponible tras aligerar Kiev.


----------



## Cuscarejo (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> No se llama "relato", se llama realidad. Tu conclusión apesta a Jack Daniel's y dólares.



Cállese y mire la función, que está a punto de acabar


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No lanzas tropas de élite y pierdes medio ejército para hacer una "finta". Deja de graznar bobadas.



Los únicos que graznan bobadas son los cuñaos que pedían una intervención de la OTAN, ante lo que, a todas luces, era un intento de Putin de recuperar la URSS y conquistar media Europa. Todavía me estoy descojonando aquellas asnadas. 

Cualquier persona con cierta inteligencia, y que no sea un gañán ignorante, sabía desde el principio que Rusia ni QUERÍA y, lo más importante, ni PODÍA ocupar toda Ucrania. Y mucho menos toda Europa. Sencillamente, porque Rusia no tiene ni medios materiales ni económicos para hacerlo, y porque Ucrania es un país muy grande y con buena parte de la población totalmente hostil. Por lo cual, aunque hubiera conseguido la machada improbable de ocupar las principales ciudades ucranianas y deponer a Zelenski, era imposible que un gobierno títere pudiese funcionar a medio-largo plazo. Eso sin contar con la inestimable ayuda de la inteligencia occidental, chivándole a los ucranianos las posiciones rusas, y las toneladas de armamento que les enviamos. Por lo cual, no... no estoy "graznando bobadas", estoy siendo bastante más realista que toda la jauría otanista del foro.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues hay que ser gilipollas doblemente porque Ucrania lleva recibiendo ayuda militar desde hace años



Así es. De hecho, la última remesa de armamento (200 toneladas) llegó hace unos meses. Momento en el cual se recrudeció la ofensiva ucraniana en el Donbás. La pregunta es, ¿qué debería haber hecho Rusia ante toda esta situación?


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues les ha salido cara la estrategia, ya no solo en coste de vidas y de las mejores unidades, sino en material. Porque os cuesta reconocer que la han cagado estratégicamente hablando ?? Y no es la primera vez, tenemos la primera guerra chechena que mas o menos ocurrió lo mismo



Yo no puedo entrar a valorar si les salió bien o mal la estrategia. Sencillamente, porque nunca supe a ciencia cierta qué es lo que pretendían hacer. Me lo podía imaginar más o menos, pero desde un principio descarté que se fueran a hacer con el control de todo el país, porque aquello era inviable. Rusia no tiene una economía tan boyante como para mantener una guerra tan larga. Cuando escuché a algunos decir que lo que pretendía Rusia era deponer a Zelenski, para poner a un gobierno títere, supe que era un error. Pero recordemos que nosotros nunca hemos sabido realmente cuál era la estrategia de Rusia. Solo nos hemos formado ciertas ideas escuchando a supuestos expertos en la materia. Con lo cual, yo no sé realmente cuál era la estrategia rusa. Solo sé que la que todos los medios y expertos suponían no tenía sentido y era un error. Sinceramente, no creo que los rusos fueran tan estúpidos.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)

__





Ucraina, chi era Ongaro, il miliziano filo-russo italiano ucciso in Donbass - Il Sole 24 ORE






amp24.ilsole24ore.com


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Así es. De hecho, la última remesa de armamento (200 toneladas) llegó hace unos meses. Momento en el cual se recrudeció la ofensiva ucraniana en el Donbás. La pregunta es, ¿qué debería haber hecho Rusia ante toda esta situación?



No suelo hablar con gente como tú pero haremos está excepción.

Si tan claro lo tenía, que la única opción era invadir Ucrania, no veo el motivo para negarlo hasta el día anterior de hacerlo.

Ucrania lleva recibiendo cientos de millones de USA hace AÑOS lo cual no ha dado pie a ninguna invasión tu lógica no es tal.

Dejamos de lado que invadir un país por recibir ayuda militar igual da pie a que reciba MÁS ayuda militar, cómo está pasando.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Cállese y mire la función, que está a punto de acabar



Prefiero no callarme. Pero, sí; está apuntito. Atento, porque va a acabar con una Ucrania garantizando su neutralidad (no OTAN) y reconociendo la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea. En lo que estoy dudando es en el estatus del Donbás. De hecho, parece que las autoridades prorrusas planean hacer un referéndum en la ciudad de Járkov.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> De hecho, parece que las autoridades prorrusas planean hacer un referéndum en la ciudad de Járkov.



Jajajaja! Para eso quizá sería una buena idea antes conquistar esa ciudad.
Madre mía, cada vez nos vienen peores.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No suelo hablar con gente como tú pero haremos está excepción.
> 
> Si tan claro lo tenía, que la única opción era invadir Ucrania, no veo el motivo para negarlo hasta el día anterior de hacerlo.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no sueles hablar con gente como yo? Pensaba que esto era un foro para debatir, no una cámara de eco donde solo se lean cosas favorables a lo que uno piensa.

Los dos gobiernos que se dieron, consecutivamente, después del golpe de estado del Maidán fueron títeres de EEUU (USA es en inglés). Eso está claro. Por lo cual, han actuado influenciados por Washington desde un principio, y han recibido ayuda, financiación y armamento estadounidense desde 2014. Es más, los grupos paramilitares que dieron el golpe del Maidán fueron armados y entrenados por la CIA. No hay ninguna duda, porque la propia CIA lo admitió. Ahora bien, la invasión rusa de Ucrania no se debió a que Kiev recibiese ayuda militar de EEUU. Hay otros factores que han conducido hacia esta situación. A saber: el anuncio de Biden de la posible membresía de Ucrania en la OTAN, la clara voluntad de Kiev de entrar en dicha alianza militar antirrusa, el recrudecimiento de la ofensiva ucraniana en el Donbás (regiones separatistas prorrusas), bloqueo del Nord Stream 2 por parte de Alemania bajo presión de EEUU.

Recordemos que cuando Rusia invadió Georgia, en 2008, se había producido un recrudecimiento del conflicto en Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, que eran repúblicas independientes de facto desde que la URSS se disolvió y decidieron no formar parte de una Georgia independiente. Mijeíl Saakashvili había ganado las elecciones en 2008 con la promesa de que reconquistaría estos "territorios rebeldes" y tenía una clara voluntad otanista.

Todo tiene una explicación. El error de muchos de vosotros es creeros todo lo que leéis en la prensa o veis en la TV. Tampoco os voy a crucificar por hacerlo, ya que yo, no hace mucho, también era así.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)

La "lista negra" que decía ayer Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker es esta parida:


----------



## Spieluhr (1 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es el Comodinazi, algo más internacional que el Francomodín.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Este vídeo de Stugna-P me suena que es el mismo que salió hace varios días, pero aquí se ve con mejor calidad y se puede ver cómo realmente impactan en lo que parecen TOS-1, en el vídeo de hace días no se veía claro que fueran lanzamientos satisfactorios:




Los ucranianos han logrado reparar del todo este sistema antiaéreo capturado:




Este también ha calado a Pyotr Bañov:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Nuevo ataque ucraniano en territorio ruso (también en la zona de Belgorod), parece un ataque fallido en esta ocasión:




Nota: el reloj/fecha parece estar mal y el vídeo sería actual


EDICIÓN: Es lo contrario: ver Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


----------



## Nicors (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Yo no puedo entrar a valorar si les salió bien o mal la estrategia. Sencillamente, porque nunca supe a ciencia cierta qué es lo que pretendían hacer. Me lo podía imaginar más o menos, pero desde un principio descarté que se fueran a hacer con el control de todo el país, porque aquello era inviable. Rusia no tiene una economía tan boyante como para mantener una guerra tan larga. Cuando escuché a algunos decir que lo que pretendía Rusia era deponer a Zelenski, para poner a un gobierno títere, supe que era un error. Pero recordemos que nosotros nunca hemos sabido realmente cuál era la estrategia de Rusia. Solo nos hemos formado ciertas ideas escuchando a supuestos expertos en la materia. Con lo cual, yo no sé realmente cuál era la estrategia rusa. Solo sé que la que todos los medios y expertos suponían no tenía sentido y era un error. Sinceramente, no creo que los rusos fueran tan estúpidos.



Es muy fácil dárselas de estratega a toro pasado. Los follaputin decíais que Ucrania le duraba 72 h, y que pronto veríamos tanques rusos en Lisboa. PUNTO.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## katiuss (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los que ataron a padres e hijos en farolas para que murieran de frio no eran los que se fueron , ni los que bombardearon hospitales tampoco
> 
> ni los que han violado a mujeres tampoco son los que han huido
> 
> Si, huyen los mejores



Decir si el agua está fría sin mojarse los cojones es difícil si...


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Jajajaja! Para eso quizá sería una buena idea antes conquistar esa ciudad.
> Madre mía, cada vez nos vienen peores.



Me confundí con Jersón. Suelo confundir ambas ciudades. Se está constituyendo una nueva administración para los territorios ocupados de Jersón y Zaporiyia. A partir de abril, el rublo se convertirá en la principal moneda para los intercambios comerciales en Jersón. Rusia ha comenzado a pagar las pensiones de los jubilados y los salarios de los funcionarios. Se está negociando con los agricultores, para que utilicen fertilizantes traídos desde Rusia. La TV y la radio rusas comenzarán a emitir en estos territorios, y hay en marcha una oleada de arrestos que afectan a las personas que podrían causar problemas a un eventual nuevo régimen. Mucho esfuerzo para una "ocupación temporal". Nadie que tenga previsto marcharse a corto plazo se toma tantas molestias.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Los únicos que graznan bobadas son los cuñaos que pedían una intervención de la OTAN, ante lo que, a todas luces, era un intento de Putin de recuperar la URSS y conquistar media Europa. Todavía me estoy descojonando aquellas asnadas.
> 
> *Cualquier persona con cierta inteligencia, y que no sea un gañán ignorante, sabía desde el principio que Rusia ni QUERÍA y, lo más importante, ni PODÍA ocupar toda Ucrania. *Y mucho menos toda Europa. Sencillamente, porque Rusia no tiene ni medios materiales ni económicos para hacerlo, y porque Ucrania es un país muy grande y con buena parte de la población totalmente hostil. Por lo cual, aunque hubiera conseguido la machada improbable de ocupar las principales ciudades ucranianas y deponer a Zelenski, era imposible que un gobierno títere pudiese funcionar a medio-largo plazo. Eso sin contar con la inestimable ayuda de la inteligencia occidental, chivándole a los ucranianos las posiciones rusas, y las toneladas de armamento que les enviamos. Por lo cual, no... no estoy "graznando bobadas", estoy siendo bastante más realista que toda la jauría otanista del foro.



Pues díselo a LA HORDA que en sus medios de propaganda ya estaba celebrando la conquista de Kiev y la adhesión de Ucrania al mundo ruso. QUÉ TONTO ERES COLEGA


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Grandísima Ucrania.



Dios bendiga a todos esos valientes que, sin dudarlo, decidieron derramar hasta la última gota de sangre por defender su país.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es muy fácil dárselas de estratega a toro pasado. Los follaputin decíais que Ucrania le duraba 72 h, y que pronto veríamos tanques rusos en Lisboa. PUNTO.



No sé con qué pro-Putin habrás dado tú. Yo no soy pro-Putin, con lo cual, hablo desde un punto de vista bastante más realista que cualquier prorruso o pro-OTAN. Lo que sí he visto, y a _puñaos_, ha sido otanistas clamar por la intervención en Ucrania, porque "primero es ucrania y luego el resto de Europa". Gente hablando de que Putin era el "nuevo Hitler" y que atacaba a Ucrania porque estaba en contra de la "democracia liberal" y no sé qué chorradas que daba vergüenza ajena leer.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pues díselo a LA HORDA que en sus medios de propaganda ya estaba celebrando la conquista de Kiev y la adhesión de Ucrania al mundo ruso. QUÉ TONTO ERES COLEGA



Vamos a ver, SUBNORMALAZO, ¿qué coño es "la horda" y quién coño ha dicho alguna vez que Rusia fuera a anexarse Ucrania? No vale inventarse cosas para reforzar tu mierda de argumentos. Es de primero de debate.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

¿Sigues temblando en el búnker, subnormal?


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Me confundí con Jersón. Suelo confundir ambas ciudades. Se está constituyendo una nueva administración para los territorios ocupados de Jersón y Zaporiyia. A partir de abril, el rublo se convertirá en la principal moneda para los intercambios comerciales en Jersón. Rusia ha comenzado a pagar las pensiones de los jubilados y los salarios de los funcionarios. Se está negociando con los agricultores, para que utilicen fertilizantes traídos desde Rusia. La TV y la radio rusas comenzarán a emitir en estos territorios, y hay en marcha una oleada de arrestos que afectan a las personas que podrían causar problemas a un eventual nuevo régimen. Mucho esfuerzo para una "ocupación temporal". Nadie que tenga previsto marcharse a corto plazo se toma tantas molestias.






Es precioso. La Madre Rusia, cuidando de los oseznos. 

NO. JERSON CAE ESTA SEMANA. SE PROHIBIRÁ EL LENGUAJE DE LA HORDA, LA TRICOLOR SERÁ PROSCRITA.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Vamos a ver, SUBNORMALAZO, ¿qué coño es "la horda" y quién coño ha dicho alguna vez que Rusia fuera a anexarse Ucrania? No vale inventarse cosas para reforzar tu mierda de argumentos. Es de primero de debate.



Pues la HORDA decía en sus medios de propaganda que en 3 días caía Kiev y que Ucrania estaba de nuevo bajo su esfera. Pero tú como eres tonto, no te enteras de media


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

RESIGNATION PARA MAYO DE LA PORTAVOZ PSAKI TRAS DOS POSITIVOS SEGUIDOS MISTERIOSOS DE " COVID " 

turbo resignation = nadie a volante en la admon biden 









PUES LAS CHUCKY ERA LA QUE LLEVABA ( DICEN ) BUENA PARTE (SI NO TODA )
DE LA GESTION DE (AL MENOS ) DE CARA AL PUBLICO
DE CANTIDAD DE COSAS
EN LA " ADMON BIDEN "
@disclosetv


JUST IN - Press Secretary #Psaki plans to leave the White House around May to host a show for MSNBC, Axios reports.




​


----------



## kenny220 (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto se sabe algo de 2 actores que se exiliaron en Rusia por motivos varios. 
Steven Seagal
Gerard Depardieu. 

Alguno con pasaporte ruso incluso


----------



## Nicors (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> No sé con qué pro-Putin habrás dado tú. Yo no soy pro-Putin, con lo cual, hablo desde un punto de vista bastante más realista que cualquier prorruso o pro-OTAN. Lo que sí he visto, y a _puñaos_, ha sido otanistas clamar por la intervención en Ucrania, porque "primero es ucrania y luego el resto de Europa". Gente hablando de que Putin era el "nuevo Hitler" y que atacaba a Ucrania porque estaba en contra de la "democracia liberal" y no sé qué chorradas que daba vergüenza ajena leer.



No son chorradas. Instruyete.








Felipe Sahagún: "Rusia se va a acabar convirtiendo en un vasallo de lo que ordene China"


Para el periodista y profesor, la motivación de Putin tiene que ver con “el miedo a que se consolide una democracia en Ucrania y prenda la mecha dentro de Rusia”




www.google.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

putin os va a comer por una pata y lo sabeis

nadie el volante en usa

=

sois las putitas de putin y lo sabeis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Me confundí con Jersón. Suelo confundir ambas ciudades. Se está constituyendo una nueva administración para los territorios ocupados de Jersón y Zaporiyia. A partir de abril, el rublo se convertirá en la principal moneda para los intercambios comerciales en Jersón. Rusia ha comenzado a pagar las pensiones de los jubilados y los salarios de los funcionarios. Se está negociando con los agricultores, para que utilicen fertilizantes traídos desde Rusia. La TV y la radio rusas comenzarán a emitir en estos territorios, y hay en marcha una oleada de arrestos que afectan a las personas que podrían causar problemas a un eventual nuevo régimen. Mucho esfuerzo para una "ocupación temporal". Nadie que tenga previsto marcharse a corto plazo se toma tantas molestias.



Y podrán hacer todo eso a pesar de los bombazos..y más que probable resistencia armada o incluso ey no te pago los impuestos..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

viewsFreedom Belle , 00:48


*Whooooooa this is interesting.
Someone sent this to me on Anonup*

*Z = Q
Same origins*


*Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK
26 minutes ago


*No habrá un solo gobernante en esta nueva realidad....

Nadie en la Tierra será considerado de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas". *

*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.*





* 
Vincent Kennedy -Z *
 *Imagine* the Russians put a Q on their tanks.











Vincent Kennedy -Z
As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this:
'"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding into the past and a multipolar world is being born.
This is an objective process that cannot be stopped.
There won't be one single ruler in this new reality....
Nobody on Earth will be considered a second-rate player. All nations are equal and sovereign."
 ​


----------



## Trovador (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

Serán el país más pobre d'Europa pero esta gente esta hecha de una pasta especial


----------



## Cuscarejo (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Prefiero no callarme. Pero, sí; está apuntito. Atento, porque va a acabar con una Ucrania garantizando su neutralidad (no OTAN) y reconociendo la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea. En lo que estoy dudando es en el estatus del Donbás. De hecho, parece que las autoridades prorrusas planean hacer un referéndum en la ciudad de Járkov.



O sea, peor que hace un mes para Rusia. Y con el prestigio y la economía por los suelos.


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Abr 2022)

Me da la impresión que les están metiendo una paliza a los rusos algo más fuerte de lo habitual?

Solo vemos una parte de lo que pasa pero las perdidas materiales son enormes en los últimos 2-3 días. De las unidades iniciales que les puede quedar?


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Serán el país más pobre d'Europa pero esta gente esta hecha de una pasta especial



La madre que los parió, menudos momentos nos está dando la guerra esta


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Serán el país más pobre d'Europa pero esta gente esta hecha de una pasta especial



sin desmerecer los huevos que le ponen. Pero eso es la carcasa de una bomba de racimo, realmente no tiene explosivos en ese momento


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> O sea, peor que hace un mes para Rusia. Y con el prestigio y la economía por los suelos.



Recordemos que las exigencias de Rusia eran: neutralidad de Ucrania, reconocimiento de la soberanía rusa en Crimea, reconocimiento de la independencia del Donbás, desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania. 

Tan mal no les ha ido en sus objetivos. Al menos, el principal objetivo, que era garantizar la neutralidad de Ucrania, lo han logrado. Eso sí, han pagado un alto precio en vidas militares y material bélico. Económicamente, no creo que los rusos salgan tan mal parados de esta situación. Ahí tienen el salvavidas de China. Además, Rusia se va a apoyar mucho en los BRICS.


----------



## Cuscarejo (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Recordemos que las exigencias de Rusia eran: neutralidad de Ucrania, reconocimiento de la soberanía rusa en Crimea, reconocimiento de la independencia del Donbás, desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> Tan mal no les ha ido en sus objetivos. Al menos, el principal objetivo, que era garantizar la neutralidad de Ucrania, lo han logrado. Eso sí, han pagado un alto precio en vidas militares y material bélico. Económicamente, no creo que los rusos salgan tan mal parados de esta situación. Ahí tienen el salvavidas de China. Además, Rusia se va a apoyar mucho en los BRICS.



Que no te enteras, que esto no ha acabado todavía.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Avalancha de pérdidas rusas en el frente de Kiev. Creo que no somos conscientes de la magnitud de la catástrofe que dejan los rusos y de la cantidad de muertos que tiene que haber dejado esto y que no están contabilizados:


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No son chorradas. Instruyete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ah, vale! Que tengo que "instruirme" escuchando/leyendo lo que le apetece decir al tipo este. Perfecto. Solo un dato, Ucrania tiene un nivel de "democracia" al nivel de Rusia, y en cuanto a corrupción son bastante similares Lo digo por los espabilados que repetís como loras mojadas que Putin invadió Ucrania porque odia la "democracia liberal", como si Ucrania fuera algo parecido.


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Abr 2022)

Los tanques sin infanteria organizada no tienen gran cosa


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Recordemos que las exigencias de Rusia eran: neutralidad de Ucrania, reconocimiento de la soberanía rusa en Crimea, reconocimiento de la independencia del Donbás, desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> Tan mal no les ha ido en sus objetivos. Al menos, el principal objetivo, que era garantizar la neutralidad de Ucrania, lo han logrado. Eso sí, han pagado un alto precio en vidas militares y material bélico. Económicamente, no creo que los rusos salgan tan mal parados de esta situación. Ahí tienen el salvavidas de China. Además, Rusia se va a apoyar mucho en los BRICS.



Menudo acto de Fe.


----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

Mi-28 derribado a camara lenta


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Abr 2022)

Gostomel


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008734
> 
> 
> Es precioso. La Madre Rusia, cuidando de los oseznos.
> ...



¡La horda! Increíble. Repitiendo la propaganda anglosajona y nazi demuestras mucha inteligencia. Luego te las darás de patriota, cuando no eres más que un vendido que no llega ni a agente extranjero, porque ni siquiera cobras. Te vendes gratis. 

¿Jersón cae esta semana? En algún universo paralelo, no te digo que no. En este, imposible. Te has equivocado de dimensión, viajante interestelar.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Esto parece que una parte la hayan destruido y otra la hayan desmontado cuidadosamente:


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pues la HORDA decía en sus medios de propaganda que en 3 días caía Kiev y que Ucrania estaba de nuevo bajo su esfera. Pero tú como eres tonto, no te enteras de media



No te pedí que volvieras a repetir las mismas subnormaladas, mongólico. Te pedí pruebas. Y no has sabido dármelas. Lo que evidencia que necesitas inventar para darle peso a tus "argumentos".


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

BOOOM


----------



## Chaini (1 Abr 2022)

Es de hoy


Discurso a los soldados rusos.
Recuerde, sus familias no recibirán nada en caso de su muerte. No recibirás nada en caso de invalidez. Nada más que el título de criminal de guerra. Por capricho de un comandante alcohólico.
No es demasiado tarde para tomar la decisión correcta.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

En definitiva, que sigues en el búnker tragando leche en polvo y cagándote encima. Sigue ahí dentro todo el tiempo que quieras. No tengas prisa. Ya llegará la III GM la próxima vez, mongólico.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Puede alguien ayudarme a buscar un meme/dibujo que decía algo así como:

"Ukrania no dice _la guerra terminó_, Ucrania dice _ganamos la guerra"_

Si no recuerdo mal era un soldado con un niño pequeño sobre un fondo de un campo de trigo


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Serán el país más pobre d'Europa pero esta gente esta hecha de una pasta especial



Bua neno, la de cobre que debe llevar el cacharro ese


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y podrán hacer todo eso a pesar de los bombazos..y más que probable resistencia armada o incluso ey no te pago los impuestos..



No podrían hacer eso en localidades pro-ucranianas. Pero la zona del Donbás y el mar de Azov son prácticamente rusas cultural, lingüística y étnicamente. De hecho, la población local de Mariúpol está recibiendo como héroes a los rusos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> No te pedí que volvieras a repetir las mismas subnormaladas, mongólico. Te pedí pruebas. Y no has sabido dármelas. Lo que evidencia que necesitas inventar para darle peso a tus "argumentos".



Ya está todo hablado y más que hablado si no sabes sino repetir las tonterías habituales de los rojos, calla y aprende.
Este es un hilo para ver la evolución de la guerra con inestimable enlaces que ponen foreros de bien. Tu estás aquí para ensuciar el hilo vete con los tuyos al de guerra de Ucrania. No me hagas gastar otro ignore.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Abr 2022)

¿No decía el Baños que había que consultar medios Indios y Chinos, que allí habia información de calidad, contrastada e imparcial?



Si los indios antes me daban asco, ahora me dan el doble de asco.


----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOM



Ojo que el piloto lo ha logrado hacer autorrotar y no se han muerto. Se ve perfectamente que cae en vertical y despacio. Ole por el piloto joder, por mucho que sea de mordor.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Bua neno, la de cobre que debe llevar el cacharro ese



Los gitanos de la zona deben estar frotandose las manos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Estoy todavía sorprendido de que los rusos no hayan sacado algún T-55 o T-62 de paseo, teniendo en cuenta de que ya se han visto BMP-1s y Shilkas.


A Rusia le ha traicionado uno de sus aliados...


----------



## Chaini (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Avalancha de pérdidas rusas en el frente de Kiev. Creo que no somos conscientes de la magnitud de la catástrofe que dejan los rusos y de la cantidad de muertos que tiene que haber dejado esto y que no están contabilizados:



Respuesta ucraniana:




*
"Así es como los soldados SSO de Ucrania están marcando los caminos para asegurar al enemigo.

Al aislar a los ocupantes rusos de lo que se necesita, estamos debilitando sus unidades.

Las emboscadas efectivas para interrumpir la logística de suministros y combustible son tareas importantes.

¡Ganemos juntos!"*


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Respuesta ucraniana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







IEDícese!


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Abr 2022)

BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervención en el foro:

_No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.

Es un simple cambio de objetivos y prioridades. Se han metido demasiadas tropas empeñadas en el asedio de Kiev, que son más necesarias en otra parte. Primero Donbass, Nikolayev y Kharkov. Ya le llegará el turno a Kiev. 

Además no levantan el asedio, sólo se retiran un poco._


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

No se si se ha puesto, pero los ucranianos han capturado otro TOS-1


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo que el piloto lo ha logrado hacer autorrotar y no se han muerto. Se ve perfectamente que cae en vertical y despacio. Ole por el piloto joder, por mucho que sea de mordor.



En una situación de esas hay que tener los nervios -y los huevos- de titanio, desde luego.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los gitanos de la zona deben estar frotandose las manos



Rumanía ya ha declarado que va a abrir un corredor especial para "evacuar" toda la chatarra.
Un batallón especial ya anda reclutándose por esos poblaos.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervección en el foro:
> 
> _No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> ...






Esta gente, insisto, les pones a las tres de la mañana a mirar el cielo y te dicen que hay un Sol insoportable. 

Es algo patológico.


Hay que explotar la vía humorística, es para lo que quedan.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervección en el foro:
> 
> _No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> ...



Yo de Putin pondría al mariscal Zurullov al frente de su ejército. Sería lo mejor para Ucrania.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervección en el foro:
> 
> _No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> ...



¿Es que no tiene a nadie que le quiera y le haga ver lo ridiculo que es?
Yo le veo llegando lejos en el Kremlin, dice justo lo que Putin necesita oír. cualquier día le vemos dando los partes desde la plaza roja.
Otra cosa es que acabase en Siberia cuando se viera que la realidad no es como el se la vende al lider.


----------



## Lin Lan (1 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No suelo hablar con gente como tú pero haremos está excepción.
> 
> Si tan claro lo tenía, que la única opción era invadir Ucrania, no veo el motivo para negarlo hasta el día anterior de hacerlo.
> 
> ...



LOL! No te enteras de Nada!


----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo que el piloto lo ha logrado hacer autorrotar y no se han muerto. Se ve perfectamente que cae en vertical y despacio. Ole por el piloto joder, por mucho que sea de mordor.



Me autocito porque al final si que se ve una humareda, osea que igual no fue suficiente. Aunque decían las fuentes que sobrevivieron.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿No decía el Baños que había que consultar medios Indios y Chinos, que allí habia información de calidad, contrastada e imparcial?
> 
> 
> 
> Si los indios antes me daban asco, ahora me dan el doble de asco.



Al pobre hombre ya le han matado mas veces que a Wali


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los que ataron a padres e hijos en farolas para que murieran de frio no eran los que se fueron , ni los que bombardearon hospitales tampoco
> 
> ni los que han violado a mujeres tampoco son los que han huido
> 
> Si, huyen los mejores



Yo repliqué aquí el hilo de la "cinta americana" y condene el hecho de que se hiciera con niños. Y ahora también publico este testimonio. Éste te lo crees?









Tropas rusas asesinan a un hombre y violan a su mujer mientras su hijo lloraba: «¿La matamos o la dejamos vivir?»


Las autoridades ucranianas han informado sobre agresiones sexuales sistemáticas a mujeres por parte de las fuerzas invasoras. Este testimonio podría suponer la primera prueba en la causa por crímenes de guerra contra Rusia ante el Tribunal Penal Internacional



www.abc.es





*Tropas rusas asesinan a un hombre y violan a su mujer mientras su hijo lloraba: «¿La matamos o la dejamos vivir?»*

*Las autoridades ucranianas han informado sobre agresiones sexuales sistemáticas a mujeres por parte de las fuerzas invasoras. Este testimonio podría suponer la primera prueba en la causa por crímenes de guerra contra Rusia ante el Tribunal Penal Internacional*

Una mujer ucraniana ha decidido contar la historia de cómo soldados rusos invadieron su casa, mataron a tiros su esposo y la violaron repetidamente durante varias horas el 9 de marzo, en un testimonio que podría suponer la primera prueba en la causa por crímenes de guerra contra Rusia ante el *Tribunal Penal Internacional*.

Este lunes, 'The Times' publicó una entrevista con la mujer anónima que el periódico identificó como clave en la investigación de las autoridades ucranianas.




Tiene 33 años y vivía con su esposo de 35 años y su hijo de 4 años cerca en Shevchenkove, a las afueras de la capital ucraniana, Kiev.

La mujer contó a 'The Times' que el 9 de marzo su marido y ella se acercaron a un grupo de soldados rusos cuando descubrieron que las tropas habían matado al perro de la familia.





A continuación, los soldados registraron el área en busca de gasolina, y uno de ellos aparentemente se disculpó por la muerte de animal.

Después de anochecer, explicó, escucharon ruidos fuera de la casa, y su esposo salió. «Oí un solo disparo, el ruido de la puerta abriéndose y luego el sonido de pasos en la casa», dijo la mujer a 'The Times'. El comandante del grupo, había regresado con otro hombre, que parecía tener unos 20 años. «Grité: '¿Dónde está mi marido?'», explica. «Luego miré fuera y lo vi en el suelo junto a la puerta. El joven me apuntó con un arma a la cabeza y dijo: *'Le disparé porque era nazi'*».

«Me gritó ‘será mejor que te calles o traeré a tu hijo y le mostraré los sesos de su madre esparcidos por la casa’», recordó. «Me dijo que me quitara la ropa. Luego ambos me violaron uno tras otro. No les importó que mi hijo estuviera llorando en la habitación de al lado. Me dijeron que lo callara y volviera. Todo el tiempo sostuvieron el arma junto a mi cabeza y se burlaron de mí, diciendo ‘¿cómo crees que la chupa? *¿La matamos o la mantenemos con vida?*’».


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo repliqué aquí el hilo de la "cinta americana" y condene el hecho de que se hiciera con niños. Y ahora también público este testimonio. Este te lo crees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El odio que estan acumulando en Ucrania es brutal ... y pensaban que los iba a recibir con flores


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervección en el foro:
> 
> _No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> ...



Si, si, se retiran un poco...hasta Bielorusia

Y con los cojones cayendose a cachos por la radiacion


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El odio que estan acumulando en Ucrania es brutal ... y pensaban que los iba a recibir con flores



Esa es otra , si antes les tenían manía a los rusos ahora no los van a poder ver ni en pintura.....pero claro será rusofobia de unos nazis.

Esta invasión va a dejar una mala semilla que va a durar generaciones.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

Mirando hacia atrás en este hilo. Ucrania no solo ha retenido a Kiev y Mikolaiv, sino que ha contraatacado desde ambas direcciones. Rusia sigue avanzando en Mariupol, pero no ha caído. No estoy seguro de que Rusia pueda hacer una ofensiva efectiva en el JFO en este momento dado el desgaste.
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader



>



Rusia puede reagruparse, pero Ucrania puede mover sus fuerzas de Kiev para apoyar a la JFO también y claramente Ucrania todavía tiene activos de aviación si es necesario. Además, las fuerzas rusas están luchando por mantener posiciones en Chernihiv, Sumy y Kharkiv como una misión de economía de fuerza. 2/
El lado atacante generalmente quiere tener una ventaja numérica de 3: 1. ¿Puede Rusia lograr eso en el JFO en este momento? Probablemente no y muchas de las mejores unidades de Rusia han sufrido grandes bajas hasta ahora y Rusia ya ha utilizado muchos de sus PGM. 3/
Como recordatorio, Rusia invadió Ucrania con el 75% de sus BTC, así como Rosgvardia y reclutas. El ejército ruso se estiró para concentrar esta fuerza, lo que significaba que no tenía mucha reserva si las cosas iban mal. 4/


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Me da la impresión que les están metiendo una paliza a los rusos algo más fuerte de lo habitual?
> 
> Solo vemos una parte de lo que pasa pero las perdidas materiales son enormes en los últimos 2-3 días. De las unidades iniciales que les puede quedar?



Los primeros 3 días de invasión vimos la creme de la creme del ejército de LA HORDA ( puta mierda) y ahora estamos viendo las reservas (putísima mierda). Cada día la diferencia tecnológica es mayor entre el ejército ucraniano y el de LA HORDA, por lo que lo normal es que el ridiculazo de LA HORDA vaya superándose diariamente


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¡Ah, vale! Que tengo que "instruirme" escuchando/leyendo lo que le apetece decir al tipo este. Perfecto. Solo un dato, Ucrania tiene un nivel de "democracia" al nivel de Rusia, y en cuanto a corrupción son bastante similares Lo digo por los espabilados que repetís como loras mojadas que Putin invadió Ucrania porque odia la "democracia liberal", como si Ucrania fuera algo parecido.



Si claro

Solo tienes que ver el número de presidentes que ha habido en Ucrania los últimos 22 años y el que ha habido en Rusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

(2) Cisma en el Kremlin: corresponsal de guerra ruso elogia la valentía de las tropas rusas en Kiev, pero se muestra crítico con la retirada rusa | Burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

A C O J O N A N T E


columna rusa avanza, dispara contra edificios y los ucras uno por uno se los van cargando con artillería:


----------



## Chaini (1 Abr 2022)

El comandante del Regimiento Azov, el Mayor Denis Prokopenko, niega la información generalizada sobre la supuesta huida del comando de los defensores de Mariupol.


Kadirov, vuestro checheno favorito ya esta de vuelta en Grozni. Sospecho que no paso de Crimea.


----------



## el arquitecto (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> BRVVVVVVVTAL lo del camarada Zhukov: él no pierde la esperanza nunca hasta el punto de que piensa de que los rusos algún día de estos tomarán Kiev. Nos lo explica en su más reciente intervención en el foro:
> 
> _No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> ...



sabes lo de william miller y la segunda llegada de cristo, no?




en un par de años tendremos los testigos de zukov evangelizando sobre la toma de kiev y tal


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

El material que lleva el 2º ejercito del mundo


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El mugroso denunciado por acoso sexual, entre otras cosas


----------



## favelados (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se veia venir, no fue buena idea meter esas tropas ahí dependientes de una carretera entre bosques y con una logística desastrosa, han tenido suerte en realidad de que los ucranianos tengan un poder de fuego limitado y no han podido aprovecharse más... Hasta ahora.

No se podía de saber que si mandas tres legiones romanas a los bosques de los bárbaros pasan estas cosas


----------



## Polietileno (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ya no hay tantos pro rusos comentando en el hilo de Ucrania como al principio de la guerra. Donde había miles eufóricos con la caída de kiev en 48 horas. . Incluso ya no hay tantos post pro rusos. Ha bajado muchísimo el nivel de posteo tras las derrotas del ejército ruso. Han desaparecido muchísimos. El 1 dia de la guerra había post con 120 zank pro rusos. Y eran amplia mayoría en foro burbuja



Porque te habran ignorado. Entra sin logearte


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Imposible, han dicho en Rusia Today que no están tirando termobaricas…


----------



## gargamelix (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Eso debe haber pegado un pedo muy impresionante. El cráter debe ser de los gordos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El material que lleva el 2º ejercito del mundo



Mismo estilo:


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo repliqué aquí el hilo de la "cinta americana" y condene el hecho de que se hiciera con niños. Y ahora también publico este testimonio. Éste te lo crees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se quedan los mejores 

No?

Yo he puesto las violaciones de rusos a ucranianas


----------



## Medaigualtodo (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A C O J O N A N T E
> 
> 
> columna rusa avanza, dispara contra edificios y los ucras uno por uno se los van cargando con artillería:



El porno duro con nsfw, por favor jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Los de Bellingcat han encontrado datos personales de agentes rusos del GRU y otros en una base de datos hackeada de Yandex Foods (similar a Glovoo o Deliveroo), parece que pedían comida desde la base en la que trabajaban con sus móviles:









Food Delivery Leak Unmasks Russian Security Agents - bellingcat


The Yandex.Food leak implicates thousands of Russian users, including military personnel




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.


----------



## Pinovski (1 Abr 2022)

__





ESPECTACULAR... El ejército ruso COLAPSA, RETIRADAS MASIVAS: múltiples reportes gráficos con los ucranianos RECUPERANDO CIUDADES en todo el país


Debido a la diversidad de las fuentes, desde habitantes de las ciudades tomando videos con sus moviles, hasta alcaldes, notas de prensa, militares, gobierno, etc, parece indicar que no estamos ante hechos aislados, estamos viviendo una crisis estructural en el seno del ejército ruso desplegado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Se quedan los mejores
> 
> No?
> 
> Yo he puesto las violaciones de rusos a ucranianas



Me alegro que lo hubieras puesto.

No sé qué edad tendrás pero al final te das cuenta que canallas los hay en todas partes, en todos los bandos y en todas las naciones. Por eso mi lema es "en la fiesta nacional yo me quedo en la cama igual".


----------



## alas97 (1 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante análisis:



Te doy zanx porque este es el enemigo personal de trufault, que descojone y que risas en su momento.

Pero a mi me gusta.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)

TOS-1 Rusos a granel................



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Abr 2022)

Bienvenidos al show del hilarante Zhukov. Esto le pregunta un seguidor del blog:


> Según los reportes que cita, hace 30 días que las tropas rusas no dejan de avanzar en el territorio ucraniano. Sin embargo, si comparamos los mapas del campo de batalla subidos por usted hace 15 días con los actuales, no solo no se ven avances en los frentes, sino incluso retrocesos, como es el caso de las regiones al Norte de Kiev y al Este de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Los mapas y los reportes no coinciden, en cual de ellos debemos creer?



Y esto responde el mayor humorista y estudioso de la wikipedia al este del Dnieper:


> Los mapas son sólo orientativos. Por la censura ya no tenemos los mapas más detallados de fuentes rusas. Los informes por supuesto. Además los mapas son una simplificación, sobre todo en el norte, al pintar líneas y zonas de influencia, cuando en realidad el control ruso se limita a las carreteras y hay una tierra de nadie en la que no hay unidades militares de ninguno de los bandos. En las bolsas cercadas hay algún retroceso de las líneas de asedio debido a reacciones ucranianas o desplazamientos rusos para extender el cerco o simplemente rectificaciones de líneas para estar menos expuestos a los bombardeos pero no son significativos porque los ucranianos no pueden romper el cerco.
> Resumen de retrocesos rusos:
> – Kharkov: la primera semana entraron patrullas rusas en el centro de la ciudad pero se retiraron al ser insuficientes para tomar la ciudad al haber una gran fuerza ucraniana en las afueras. Desde entonces se ha ido consolidando el cerco. Hay lugares disputados como Chuguyev en el que los rusos entraron pero tuvieron que retirarse. Pero en general y aunque todavía no se ha cerrado el último pasillo, los ucranianos han ido perdiendo terreno al comprimirse la bolsa.
> – Odessa. Los primeros días llegaron patrullas hasta el Oeste de la ciudad intimando a la rendición pero luego se retiraron a Nikolayev .
> ...



Que no es que se retiren, es que están dejando sembrar. Luego claro, no van a pisar lo sembrado y tal, y en invierno imagino que la nieve impedirá el avance.
No es que no quieran los Rusos, eh. Es que no les dejan.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Supongo que serán de las "milicias" en 2014 les pasaron T64 a patadas para aparentar que eran de origen Ucraniano capturados.


----------



## duncan (1 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Te doy zanx porque este es el enemigo personal de trufault, que descojone y que risas en su momento.
> 
> Pero a mi me gusta.



Pues el trufault ya le mandó algún recadito, en uno de sus últimos vídeos


----------



## El Promotor (1 Abr 2022)

Impecable análisis del camarada Zhukov sobre la situación de las tropas rusas en torno a Kiev, sin duda alguna-



Giles Amaury dijo:


> *N*_*o levantan el asedio, sólo se retiran un poco.*_


----------



## duncan (1 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Bienvenidos al show del hilarante Zhukov. Esto le pregunta un seguidor del blog:
> 
> Y esto responde el mayor humorista y estudioso de la wikipedia al este del Dnieper:
> 
> ...



Es interesante el analizar lo que escribe ya,que nos da indicaciones muy precisas de cómo va la guerra, es un "termómetro" muy útil.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El material que lleva el 2º ejercito del mundo



Así mueren ellos casi sin que les disparen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Será de lo que tengan operativo, seguramente mucho de la reserva esté fatal de mantenimiento o como dicen los follaputis: están reservando lo weno . También se están viendo Mosin Nagants o chatarrona de los años 60 como esta:


----------



## Tails (1 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me alegro que lo hubieras puesto.
> 
> No sé qué edad tendrás pero al final te das cuenta que canallas los hay en todas partes, en todos los bandos y en todas las naciones. Por eso mi lema es "en la fiesta nacional yo me quedo en la cama igual".



Nunca verás a los hijos de los que declaran la guerra ni en Ucrania ni en Rusia ni China ni en ninguna


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mismo estilo:



No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (1 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Te doy zanx porque este es el enemigo personal de trufault, que descojone y que risas en su momento.
> 
> Pero a mi me gusta.



No sabía. Cuenta, cuenta [modo visillera on] jojojojojo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

hajajahajhajha el pais mas pobre de europa embolsando soldados a cascoporro al ejercito invencible de RT.




Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Lin Lan dijo:


> LOL! No te enteras de Nada!



Gracias por registrarte para escribirme este mensaje, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Bienvenidos al show del hilarante Zhukov. Esto le pregunta un seguidor del blog:
> 
> Y esto responde el mayor humorista y estudioso de la wikipedia al este del Dnieper:
> 
> ...



Los rusos la meten, pero solo la puntita.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Esta twitera y parlamentaria ucra, ella sola, ya vale una guerra. Madre mía, de dónde las sacan


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Igual en tu pregunta está la respuesta, igual esos miles de T-80 y T-90 no son tales (operativos hablamos), T-72 han reventado los ucranianos como si fuera gratis.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El material que lleva el 2º ejercito del mundo


----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

El gran hilo del día :

El gato juega con el ratón: Kremlin dice que Kiev está mostrando 'más comprensión' de los problemas de Crimea y Donbás



> Rusia juega con el ratón Ucrania, tanto si la guerra se alarga porque Rusia lo hace intencionadamente o bien, porque no quiere pagar un precio grande para acabarla antes, el caso es que cada vez que siente a los ucranianos a la mesa de negociación lo hace en una posición más fuerte, sobre todo porque Ucrania se debilita día tras día. Zelenski ya reconoce que apenas les queda industria militar.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

En el aeropuerto de Hostomel les han hecho un roto a los ruskys, muchos carros jodidos


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Desde que parte de Ucrania dices que escribes?
> 
> Ah no que estas escondido como putin y zelensky



Sigues siendo un cobarde de mierda tironucable.
Vergüenza me daría no defender mi patria, mereces todo mi desprecio y repugnancia.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Die Welt: Alemania ha aprobado un envío de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería PbV-501 de la República Checa a Ucrania. (foto ilustrativa)



Vaya puta mierda de chatarra les envian, que les envien unos leopard


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Mas de 2200 "cacharros" rusos documentados han perdido ya la horda, incluyendo 369 tanques ( todo un ejercito de un pais medio-grande).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

muy buena psicodelia





Indignado dijo:


> El gran hilo del día :
> 
> El gato juega con el ratón: Kremlin dice que Kiev está mostrando 'más comprensión' de los problemas de Crimea y Donbás


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Se veia venir, no fue buena idea meter esas tropas ahí dependientes de una carretera entre bosques y con una logística desastrosa, han tenido suerte en realidad de que los ucranianos tengan un poder de fuego limitado y no han podido aprovecharse más... Hasta ahora.
> 
> No se podía de saber que si mandas tres legiones romanas a los bosques de los bárbaros pasan estas cosas



bueno lo de varo se hubiera evitado si se hubiera llevado las balistas en vez de quemarlas


----------



## alas97 (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bueno ya te han respondido varios compis. Aun asi, desconozco las tacticas y doctrinas de Rusia en el uso de ese tipo de armamento y viendo el comportamiento y el uso que ha hecho de ciertas armas no me cuadra como lo podrian usar. Por ejemplo los supuestos misiles subsonicos o como se llamen, no entiendo el uso en este conflicto, incluso se hablan de posible fake
> 
> El uso de las doctrinas en el uso de blindados e infanteria se ha visto, que es anticuada
> 
> ...



Si tienes tiempo, hecha un ojito a esto.









Would Russia really launch nuclear weapons?


It is extremely unlikely, but the country’s military doctrine says it could




www.economist.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

que les envíen una diana para ponerse en la frente ya de paso, valla pedazo de chatarra colega,
hacen falta misiles de medio alcance buenos rebuenos para destruir el puente de kerch



Dr Polux dijo:


> Die Welt: Alemania ha aprobado un envío de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería PbV-501 de la República Checa a Ucrania. (foto ilustrativa)
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya puta mierda de chatarra les envian, que les envien unos leopard


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que les envíen una diana para ponerse en la frente ya de paso, valla pedazo de chatarra colega,
> hacen falta misiles de medio alcance buenos rebuenos para destruir el puente de kerch



mejor eso que nada


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Te fijas mal, hay una web que contabiliza las pérdidas y t64 llevan 11, t72 varios modelos más de 200, t80 unos 100 y t90 17. Eso los que tienen foto, así que imagina la debacle. Total llevan más de 2200 vehículos. Aquí lo tienes desglosado y con foto de cada uno.









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

Otro fracaso de la madre Rusia. Un awacs nadando en el mar negro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

*PREPARADAD LAS CARTILLAS DE RACIONAMIENTO DIGITAL*

*PARA 20 CENTIMOS DE GASOLINA

BAJAROS LA APPS DEL MOVIMIENTO *

*Y EMPEZADA AHORRAR *

2.2K views16:56



_TENDRAS CARTILLA DE RACIONAMIENTO DE COMBUSTIBLE OTORGADO POR 

EL REGIMEN_

_Y SERAS FELIZ _


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Te fijas mal, hay una web que contabiliza las pérdidas y t64 llevan 11, t72 varios modelos más de 200, t80 unos 100 y t90 17. Eso los que tienen foto, así que imagina la debacle. Total llevan más de 2200 vehículos. Aquí lo tienes desglosado y con foto de cada uno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tantísimas tripulaciones achicharradas, llegará un día en el que se amotinen los siguientes...


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No solo va ganando Ucrania si no que ahora se ve capaz de reconquistar Crimea, Donbas y luganks. El prestigio del ejército ruso se ha ido al garete. Tras decadas de propaganda rusa



Dios te oiga. Pero según fuentes norteamericanas se están reagrupando (muy desordenadamente) para embolsar al ejército ucraniano en su posible desplazamiento de apoyo sureste.


----------



## alas97 (1 Abr 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> No sabía. Cuenta, cuenta [modo visillera on] jojojojojo



pues resulta que estoy viendo un video de los tanques sherman y su ángulo de blindaje, todo muy bien en el papel. porque era de gasolina, así que todos sabemos que eran un mechero andante. Pero el man decía que podía enfrentar a los panzer  

pues resulta que el tru, ni corto ni perezoso en otro video, se pone a parir contra el tío. era tal la ojeriza que no paraba de despotricar llamandolo boniato junto con otras lindezas, y todo eso con un polo puesto con la imagen de un t-90 ruso puesto. Que es otro polvorín con cadenas. AAAaajjjjjaaaajajajajajaja.

Y te confieso, soy fan a la chatarra rusa porque crecí con t-55 y t-62. pero la verdad es la verdad, en mi próximo viaje a europa pienso ir al museo de guerra y buscar al primer panzer para besarlo. que onda con el tru, es un circo viviente. aunque me cae bien como los youtuber españoles que se dedican al tema militar.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Abr 2022)

Ser tanquista en Rusia sigue siendo un mal negocio desde 1941.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Otro fracaso de la madre Rusia. Un awacs nadando en el mar negro






Tener a toda la OTAN informando puntualmente es algo que debe desesperar a Rusia.

Pensaban hacer un Crimeazo 2.0 en plan vamos que nos vamos, y se han topado con toda la OTAN babeando por desangrarles...eso sí, de buen rollito y sin alterar el resultado de la contienda, lol, que el gnomo se nos cabrea y oprime los pulsadores.


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Otro fracaso de la madre Rusia. Un awacs nadando en el mar negro



Ups!, me he confundido, es un awacs del infalible ejército del tío Sam


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas rusas eliminadas en el Óblast de Chernihiv.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ups!, me he confundido, es un awacs del infalible ejército del tío Sam



a todo hay que verle lo positivo, al menos flota xD

y que pinta ahi por cierto ? xD


le han tirado con un rayo de esos apagador no ?


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ups!, me he confundido, es un awacs del infalible ejército del tío Sam





Ah, que uno de los 20000 aviones americanos cayó en Virginia...


Joder, ya si eso avisa que le dió un infarto a un marine en Okinawa, y que estaba en el plan y es ajedrez...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

La región de Kursk, junto con muchas otras regiones occidentales de Rusia, se pondrá en estado de emergencia a partir de esta noche y el racionamiento de combustible también comenzará a limitar la cantidad de combustible para los ciudadanos a solo 15 litros por vehículo hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> a todo hay que verle lo positivo, al menos flota xD
> 
> y que pinta ahi por cierto ? xD
> 
> ...



Ha sido en Virginia, en una arriesgada misión de patrulla ordinaria. Pero me vale para trolear al lobby otánico


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas rusas eliminadas en el Óblast de Chernihiv.




Ojo al primero.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy parace ser que ha sido un dia jodido para los ruskis en el Este. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el este de Ucrania destruyeron casi 300 soldados, 6 tanques y más de 20 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal en un día.


----------



## Dylan Leary (1 Abr 2022)

Otro gran logro de este Gobierno









Argelia anuncia que mantendrá los precios del gas a todos sus clientes salvo a España


Argelia ha decidido mantener los precios de gas a todos sus clientes menos a España tras el bandazo del Gobierno en la cuestión del Sáhara. El presidente del gigante energético...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Insert Coin (1 Abr 2022)

Camarada, se dice camarada, o tovarich, que al parecer soy prorruso XD


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Ha sido en Virginia, en una arriesgada misión de patrulla ordinaria. Pero me vale para trolear al lobby otánico





Es un grrrraaaan consuelo, camarrrrrada, en estos momentos, cualquierrrrr desgrrrrracia, aunque sea un chorrrrrada, del contrarrrrio nos sube la morrrrral.


A verrrrr si se puede inforrrmarrr de divorrrrrcios, rrruedas pinchadas, tostadas que cayerrron con la mantequilla al rrreves, calzoncillos con frrrrrrenazos, etc, todo es imporrrrrtante si errrran malas noticias parrrrra el enemigo.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Se vio una columna de equipo bielorruso en la carretera R-23 en dirección a Slutsk. Había ~50 unidades, incl. Sistemas de misiles S-300. Estas son dos columnas unidas en una sola. Los vehículos fueron vistos en el distrito de Minsk cerca del cruce de las autopistas M1 y R-23.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos mantienen lo que mantienen en zonas cercanas a Kiev / Kharkov / Summy como variables de distracción, distracción estilo ruso que mueran un grupo de sus desgraciados para distraer a su adversario

los rusos han perdido zonas cercanas a Kiev sus fuerzas estaban en condiciones paupérrimas algunos de ellos en zonas con altos indices de radiación, trataran de medio mantener lo que puedan de lo contrario liberan a las mejores fuerzas del ejercito Ucraniano que obviamente defiende los alrededores de la capital

Los Rusos toman Izium






este es su objetivo el que tienen años anunciando






Posibilidad de que tengan éxito lo dudo pero hay que estar pendiente de sus intenciones y capacidades las cuales son muy fuertes especialmente su fuerza aérea que ha sufrido muy pocas perdidas sus unidades blindadas mecanizadas si han sido severamente castigadas algunas completamente aniquiladas han sido victimas de un insano tiro al pato


----------



## Averroes (1 Abr 2022)

Jugando un poco a generales de salón...

Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:

1) A reforzar Jarkov/ sur Izium
2) A atacar zona sur de Krivo Rog con la idea de liberar presión a Mariupol
3) A Jerson, para ir presionando cada vez hacia Melitopol e incluso Crimea
4) Otros....


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Ya abiertamente la Otan quiere mandar artillería pesada (esto seria de lo que mas necesita junto con SAM) y blindados de transporte de tropas (de estos han capturado cientos a los rusos).
Me pregunto si los migs 29 que últimamente se ven operando a los ucranianos no será alguno de los polacos.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Resulta que, a pesar de que varios asentamientos en la región de Kiev estuvieron bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas durante mucho tiempo, los cuerpos de los soldados muertos hace mucho tiempo no fueron sacados de allí. Incluso esa columna de Leeroy Jenkins en el puente sobre el río. Irpin - y yacer allí.

PD: Ni se llevan sus cadaveres, el soldado ruso no vale nada para sus gobernantes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

Hay que abrir una cuña en Mariupol causando gran desgaste en su norte, desde alli volar el puente sobre el kerch, de este modo pones en defensiva a crimea y el flanco oeste se repliega automaticamente, dejando el hardbass para el final.



Averroes dijo:


> Jugando un poco a generales de salón...
> 
> Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

ni para sus compañeros



Dr Polux dijo:


> Resulta que, a pesar de que varios asentamientos en la región de Kiev estuvieron bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas durante mucho tiempo, los cuerpos de los soldados muertos hace mucho tiempo no fueron sacados de allí. Incluso esa columna de Leeroy Jenkins en el puente sobre el río. Irpin - y yacer allí.
> 
> PD: Ni se llevan sus cadaveres, el soldado ruso no vale nada para sus gobernantes


----------



## JAGGER (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Los modernos los reservan para los domingos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Abr 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿A quién de vosotros le ha dado por trollear a Zhukov en su propio blog?


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Serán el país más pobre d'Europa pero esta gente esta hecha de una pasta especial



Parecen españoles de hce 40 años.


----------



## machinaexdeus (1 Abr 2022)

Tigr-M antes de visitar Zaporizhzhia.





Tigr-M después.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Jugando un poco a generales de salón...
> 
> Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:
> 
> ...



Por lo que andan haciendo los ucranianos la última semana, la 3.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

badoo se va de Rusia y Bielorrusia


----------



## Visrul (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los de Bellingcat han encontrado datos personales de agentes rusos del GRU y otros en una base de datos hackeada de Yandex Foods (similar a Glovoo o Deliveroo), parece que pedían comida desde la base en la que trabajaban con sus móviles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, esto ya es de peli de Benny Hill y Mr. Bean, todo en uno, y dirigida por Berlanga...


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

No se si lo habeis puesto.
Artilleria ucra en accion.
Joder que precision, parecen neurocirujanos.


----------



## mapachën (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que alguien que entienda me lo explique.
> Veo en los listados de bajas rusas mas de una decena de T64 teniendo miles de t72, t80 y t90 en la reserva ¿a que viene meter esas antiguallas en la invasión? lo veo un sin sentido.



Maskirovska de esa… 

Fuera de coñas… aún les doy alguna esperanza de que no sean tan inútiles como parece…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## mapachën (1 Abr 2022)

Que crees que significa?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

El glorioso ejército ruski sigue ofreciendo imborrables imágenes como el robo de billetes de lotería o coches teledirigidos.

Vendiendo el coche por unos 200 rublos en su pueblo, el soldado ruski huido/muerto podría haber comprado patatas y cebollas extra para su familia. Ahora por culpa de la OTAN habrá más niños malnutridos en Rusia. Biden criminal!


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

Y un mes donde no ha habido combates constantes día y noche, de hecho los rusos estaban en la orilla oeste del rio Irpin en una posición defensiva bastante aceptable.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuerzas rusas eliminadas en el Óblast de Chernihiv.



Estos rusos ya no saben de qué morirse e inventan nuevas formas innovadoras. Russians Got Talent.


----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

Un detalle más que demuestra que los chechenos se dedican más hacer propaganda que a combatir , esta foto está sacada del video donde disparan al semaforo , se ven civiles caminando lo que parece raro si hay "enemigos"

Edit : Pueden ser soldados ,pero menos sentido tiene la situación









Spoiler: video


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿A quién de vosotros le ha dado por trollear a Zhukov en su propio blog?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009098
> 
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya abiertamente la Otan quiere mandar artillería pesada (esto seria de lo que mas necesita junto con SAM) y blindados de transporte de tropas (de estos han capturado cientos a los rusos).
> Me pregunto si los migs 29 que últimamente se ven operando a los ucranianos no será alguno de los polacos.



Es lo suyo si se atrincheran en el corredor...


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Alguno sabe como va la acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en los países del este?


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2022)

A los ucras se les ha subido un poco a la cabeza el ataque a Belgorod, pero es bueno para subir la moral


----------



## Indignado (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Mierda acabo de entrar en el twitter de antiputler_news y la foto del soldado ruso con el ojo colgando es bastante impactante. Que tio más macabro , hasta su humor tiene mala ostia

"Russian occupier after returning from Chernobyl.."


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Jugando un poco a generales de salón...
> 
> Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:
> 
> ...



A casa. No merece la pena seguir inmolando jóvenes en esa estúpida guerra.


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿A quién de vosotros le ha dado por trollear a Zhukov en su propio blog?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009098
> 
> ...



Que grande.


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No se si lo habeis puesto.
> Artilleria ucra en accion.
> Joder que precision, parecen neurocirujanos.



Parece ser que existen proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser con una precisión de diez-veinte centímetros. No sabía que existían hasta hace cuatro días y explicarían cosas que hemos visto.

Pones un designador láser en un dron y con tirar cuatro zambombazos te fundes una sección acorazada.


----------



## At4008 (1 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Parece ser que existen proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser con una precisión de diez-veinte centímetros. No sabía que existían hasta hace cuatro días y explicarían cosas que hemos visto.
> 
> Pones un designador láser en un dron y con tirar cuatro zambombazos te fundes una sección acorazada.



Suena a ciencia ficción.

Alguna referencia de ese tipo de proyectiles?


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Suena a ciencia ficción.
> 
> Alguna referencia de ese tipo de proyectiles?



Te paso un enlace a wiki tras una búsqueda rápida. Mi fuente fue una entrevista en el podcast Espurna con un oficial de artillería ya retirado.









M712 Copperhead - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Este proyectil alemán ya es para flipar. Fire and forget.






SMArt 155 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A los ucras se les ha subido un poco a la cabeza el ataque a Belgorod, pero es bueno para subir la moral



Deberían hacerlo con el vídeo de ¿Hueles eso muchacho?...¿Lo hueles? Sería la polla...


----------



## allan smithee (1 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que grande.



Zhukov es absolutamente Asperger. Tiene la cabeza como una caja de zapatos.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Deberían hacerlo con el vídeo de ¿Hueles eso muchacho?...¿Lo hueles? Sería la polla...





Y un puto "Thunderstruck" con un resumen de los mejores zambombazos, no me canso de decirlo!


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, trolleada mía:


Puse ésto en todos los hilos del Pokémon Vilnius:



"Embajada de Lituania en España. Madrid | spain.info en español

Todos a reportar al cerdo éste"


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Suena a ciencia ficción.
> 
> Alguna referencia de ese tipo de proyectiles?



Los tienes en mortero de 120


----------



## César Borgia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (1 Abr 2022)

Interesante video:


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si claro
> 
> Solo tienes que ver el número de presidentes que ha habido en Ucrania los últimos 22 años y el que ha habido en Rusia.



Claro, porque los golpes de estado o la prohibición de partidos políticos son signos característicos de las "democracias liberales".


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer.



Créetelo, existe una red de escucha más extensa de lo que se piensa.


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No solo va ganando Ucrania si no que ahora se ve capaz de reconquistar Crimea, Donbas y luganks. El prestigio del ejército ruso se ha ido al garete. Tras decadas de propaganda rusa



Menudo _cuñao _estas hecho. De puta vergüenza... ¡el _informao_, voy a llamarte, tolaba!


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Menudo _cuñao _estas hecho. De puta vergüenza... ¡el _informao_, voy a llamarte, tolaba!



Eres el típico pro ruso que no aguanta por esta máquina de triturar pro rusos. Más de 3 días.


----------



## gargamelix (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que locura, todo civiles parecen. Uno iba en bici cuando lo han matado.

En ese pueblo ya hubo denuncias de matanzas de civiles antes:
57 people, mostly killed civilians, buried in mass grave in churchyard in Bucha, local activist reports.


----------



## SanRu (1 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva sobre Kiev tenía dos objetivos: uno político por si sonaba la flauta y otro militar. El político era ver si *el gobierno de Kiev entraba en pánico* y se largaba y que eso dejara rota la moral y la resistencia ucraniana. Muy posiblemente en verdad el gobierno se largó, pero los cromas de Zelenski y el hermetismo informativo permitió que no trascendiera y el objetivo político fracasó. Sin embargo, *el objetivo militar funcionó al 80%*, ya que salvo la brigada blindada que se envió a Jarkov, el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas se quedaron a defender Kiev, evitando engrosar las filas de las tropas en los otros frentes.

¿Cuál era entonces el principal objetivo real de la primera fase de la invasión ? Al contrario de los que muchos se creen, que piensan que era el Dombas, *el principal objetivo de la primera fase era asegurar la región de Jerson, Zaporiyia y Jarkov.* Fracasaron en Jarkov por lo de la brigada enviada desde Kiev, pero lograron los objetivos de Jerson y Zaporiyia.

Algunos me diréis que Zaporiyia no lo está al 100% pero tenéis que entender que el frente de *esa región debe avanzar al mismo ritmo que lo haga el del Donetsk *para no dejar un flanco abierto al enemigo.

Ahora el clima manda y las zonas conquistadas en Kiev y Sumi no pueden ser defendidas con garantías y es mejor realizar una retirada táctica, reforzar las conquistas del sur y el frente que será el objetivo de la segunda fase.* ¿cual será ese frente?* Según anuncian rusia será el dombas *pero yo creo que va a ser Jarkov:* Tu no puedes realizar una maniobra envolvente en la retaguardia del dombas sin controlas la region de zaporilla y Jarkov en su totalidad e ir de frente en el dombas es un suicidio, así que me decanto que aunque se seguirá avanzando como hasta ahora en el Dombas, los esfuerzos se centrarán en Jarkov.

Entiendo que la superioridad aérea, además de la falta de combustible, hará inviable un intento de las tropas del oeste de Ucrania por acudir al socorro de Jarkov y el donbas.

Es solo mi opinión. No me baso en ninguna información más que la que sale de mi cabeza.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿A quién de vosotros le ha dado por trollear a Zhukov en su propio blog?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009098
> 
> ...



Pero si este tio al tercer dia me acuerdo que hablaba del "asalto final" jajajaja, que luego se desdijo y le quiso echar la culpa a su fuente...


----------



## txusky_g (1 Abr 2022)

Slava Ukraini y hasta mañama.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Pánico en Kursk


----------



## Mejumbre (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Eres el típico pro ruso que no aguanta por esta máquina de triturar pro rusos. Más de 3 días.



Y tú eres la típica ramera de los yankis que habla cojudeces sin tener ni idea.

Llevo aquí desde el 2 de abril del 2019. Casi nada, _cuñao_.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Y tú eres la típica ramera de los yankis que habla cojudeces sin tener ni idea.
> 
> Llevo aquí desde el 2 de abril del 2019. Casi nada, _cuñao_.



Digo en este hilo. Como todos los pro rusos vienen eufóricos. Y acaban agotados mentalmente. Y se van. Eres el próximo


----------



## SanRu (1 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Jugando un poco a generales de salón...
> 
> Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:
> 
> ...



A ningún lado. Ni tienen combustible ni tienen superioridad aérea para cruzar ucrania con esas tropas. Ten en cuenta la peculiaridad de que Ucrania está cortada por la mitad por el Dnieper. Hay pocos puentes que puedan ser usados y ten por seguro que todos estarán vigilados.

*Los ucranianos no se van a dejar engañar por esa fantasía. Por un lado tendrán miedo de ser destruidos en el camino y por otro lado tendrán miedo de que sea una falsa retirada y que debilitar Kiev sea justamente lo que los rusos quieren que hagan.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

_*⚡*_In Odessa, the commander of the defense was caught in an orgy with a transvestite.

CON PINZAS MAS POR EL LOL 
TRAVEL CLUB MILITAR UCRANIANO 

In the underground brothel of the Odessa region of Arcadia, Colonel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Andrey Kislovsky, a deputy of the Odessa City Council from the Trust in Affairs party, one of the leaders of the local territorial defense, was spotted.
186.7K views10:48
_https://t.me/s/intelslava_






_




_​


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A ningún lado. Ni tienen combustible ni tienen superioridad aérea para cruzar ucrania con esas tropas. Ten en cuenta la peculiaridad de que Ucrania está cortada por la mitad por el Dnieper. Hay pocos puentes que puedan ser usados y ten por seguro que todos estarán vigilados.
> 
> *Los ucranianos no se van a dejar engañar por esa fantasía. Por un lado tendrán miedo de ser destruidos en el camino y por otro lado tendrán miedo de que sea una falsa retirada y que debilitar Kiev sea justamente lo que los rusos quieren que hagan.*



Enviar a kiev miles de unidades rusas a kiev para ser aniquilados era parte de plan no. Anda que se nota por donde cojeas. Ahora dice este que kiev no era parte de plan ruso. Y todo para tapar el fracaso ruso


----------



## Averroes (1 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A ningún lado. Ni tienen combustible ni tienen superioridad aérea para cruzar ucrania con esas tropas. Ten en cuenta la peculiaridad de que Ucrania está cortada por la mitad por el Dnieper. Hay pocos puentes que puedan ser usados y ten por seguro que todos estarán vigilados.
> 
> *Los ucranianos no se van a dejar engañar por esa fantasía. Por un lado tendrán miedo de ser destruidos en el camino y por otro lado tendrán miedo de que sea una falsa retirada y que debilitar Kiev sea justamente lo que los rusos quieren que hagan.*



Para llegar a Jerson por ej no hay que cruzar el Dnieper
Para no tener combustible bien que están consiguiendo recorrer cientos de kilómetros en las distintas contraofensivas donde no paran de recuperar terreno a los rusos
La superioridad aérea que indicas 1 mes después todavía no la han conseguido. Si fuera la OTAN sí ocurriría lo que indicas. En especial de noche parece que los ukros tienen más y mejores equipos de visión nocturna. Con lo cual se pueden estar desplazando con pocos problemas. Añádele la inteligencia que proporciona la OTAN al minuto.
Miedo los ukros? Hasta ahora han demostrado unos cojones de acero. Casi cualquier otro país se hubiera achantado con esas primeras 72 horas en las que los rusos entraron con todo. Y mira ahora...


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Mala pinta tiene eso. ¿Armas químicas?


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Para llegar a Jerson por ej no hay que cruzar el Dnieper
> Para no tener combustible bien que están consiguiendo recorrer cientos de kilómetros en las distintas contraofensivas donde no paran de recuperar terreno a los rusos
> La superioridad aérea que indicas 1 mes después todavía no la han conseguido. Si fuera la OTAN sí ocurriría lo que indicas. En especial de noche parece que los ukros tienen más y mejores equipos de visión nocturna.
> Miedo los ukros? Hasta ahora han demostrado unos cojones de acero. Casi cualquier otro país se hubiera achantado con esas primeras 72 horas en las que los rusos entraron con todo. Y mira ahora...



Es el tipico pro ruso que va de neutral.


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Enviar a kiev miles de unidades rusas a kiev para ser aniquilados era parte de plan no. Anda que se nota por donde cojeas. Ahora dice este que kiev no era parte de plan ruso. Y todo para tapar el fracaso ruso



*Si tu piensas que a un líder, de la nación que sea, de la época que sea, le importa la vida de sus soldados, deberías replantearte seguir y entender una guerra.* Un líder, de la nación que sea y de la época que sea, solo piensa en lograr sus objetivos políticos, independientemente de lo que sufran los demás.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (2 Abr 2022)

Un bañito de realidad. Cortesia del Ministerio de Defensa britanico:


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Para llegar a Jerson por ej no hay que cruzar el Dnieper
> Para no tener combustible bien que están consiguiendo recorrer cientos de kilómetros en las distintas contraofensivas donde no paran de recuperar terreno a los rusos
> La superioridad aérea que indicas 1 mes después todavía no la han conseguido. Si fuera la OTAN sí ocurriría lo que indicas. En especial de noche parece que los ukros tienen más y mejores equipos de visión nocturna. Con lo cual se pueden estar desplazando con pocos problemas. Añádele la inteligencia que proporciona la OTAN al minuto.
> Miedo los ukros? Hasta ahora han demostrado unos cojones de acero. Casi cualquier otro país se hubiera achantado con esas primeras 72 horas en las que los rusos entraron con todo. Y mira ahora...



Jerson esta en el propio Dniper, de hecho está a ambas orillas. 

Tú mismo te delatas al no entender la dimensiónde Ucrania, más grande que españa. No es lo mismo avanzar unos cientos de Km que cruzar con varios batallones todo el país, incluidos un enorme r
rio.

Sobre lo de la superioridad aerea y lo de la noche, ni te contesto. Sigue mirando las pelis de Rambo de los 80´s que así serás feliz.....


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2022)

Increíble lo de este militar en Pravda y sus cinco escenarios para la guerra.

Y estas peras mentales se hacen en el principal periódico del pais  










Как пойдет спецоперация России на Украине дальше. Пять сценариев


Виктор Баранец, полковник, военный обозреватель kp.ru, пытается спрогнозировать, по какому сценарию может пойти теперь спецоперация на Украине




www.kp.ru












*Cómo irá más allá la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania?
Cinco escenarios*

Viktor Baranets, coronel, observador militar de kp.ru, está tratando de predecir qué escenario podría seguir ahora una operación especial en Ucrania.

El observador militar de KP, Viktor Baranets, trató de predecir qué escenario podría seguir ahora una operación especial en Ucrania.

Mapa de posibles escenarios para el desarrollo de eventos en Ucrania.

*Escenario #1: "CALDERA"*

Las tropas rusas están reduciendo la actividad de combate en el área de
de Kiev y Chernigov (como se anunció en las conversaciones en Estambul). En consecuencia, no es racional mantener un grupo poderoso "ocioso" cerca de las murallas de estas ciudades. Por lo tanto, es lógico suponer que habrá un reagrupamiento: parte de nuestras tropas se retirarán de Kiev y Chernigov y se transferirán al sureste de Ucrania, la dirección de Kharkov y Donbas para acelerar la solución de las tareas allí. Y en el Donbass, dos grupos más grandes de tropas ucranianas se atrincheraron (¡varias brigadas!). Llamémoslos Donetsk y Mariupol ( ver en el mapa - están sombreados en azul). Según algunos informes, allí solo se acumularon entre 45 y 60 mil soldados. De estos, hasta 15 mil están en Mariupol. Estas son las unidades de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) y los batallones nacionalistas, el más famoso de los cuales es Azov. Además, continúan bombardeando las ciudades de Donbass con cohetes y proyectiles.

Después del reagrupamiento, la tarea principal de las tropas rusas y las fuerzas de la RPD con la LPR será rodear al grupo ucraniano en el Donbass, para no dejar tal multitud de enemigos en la retaguardia de nuestras tropas y detener finalmente los bombardeos de Donetsk, Gorlovka, Luhansk...


Mariupol será despejado primero. Luego, se cortarán todas las formas de suministro de municiones y combustible a las unidades ucranianas en Kramatorsk, Slavyansk y Severodonetsk. Y la etapa final es la destrucción o rendición del grupo principal de Kiev en el Donbass.

Esto puede tomar hasta un mes. Nuestra inteligencia de radio ya intercepta las solicitudes constantes de los comandantes de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas para acudir en su rescate, entregar proyectiles, combustible y alimentos. Envía helicópteros por los heridos.

Ya ha habido intentos de helicópteros para sacar el comando Azov de Mariupol. Pero los "tocadiscos" fueron derribados.

En caso de liquidación de las brigadas que cayeron en el "caldero", Kiev perderá su puño militar más fuerte y motivado.

Esto permitirá que el comando ruso libere hasta 50 mil bayonetas (2 cuerpos de LPR / DPR, más partes de la Federación Rusa) y las dirija a otras tareas.

Y los "nazis" que se rindieron serán enviados a trabajos de restauración en las ciudades de Donbass

Esto puede tomar hasta un mes. Nuestra inteligencia de radio ya intercepta las solicitudes constantes de los comandantes de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas para acudir en su rescate, entregar proyectiles, combustible y alimentos. Envía helicópteros por los heridos.


*Escenario #2. "PERLA DEL MAR"*

Es muy posible que después de la liberación completa de Donbass, todas las fuerzas del Frente Sur se dediquen a resolver otra tarea estratégica: tomar bajo control a Nikolaev, Odessa y otras ciudades ucranianas del Mar Negro. Porque no sería razonable "conducir" las unidades rusas desde el sur nuevamente a Kiev y Chernigov. La Flota del Mar Negro ya está preparada para estas tareas, pero necesita el apoyo de tierra. Como mínimo, primero se debe aislar a Odessa de las rutas de suministro del centro y oeste de Ucrania.

Los buques de guerra de la Federación Rusa ya se encuentran cerca de Odessa listos para la operación. Sería lógico esperar el aterrizaje de un asalto anfibio al amparo de la aviación. Es cierto que antes de eso, los zapadores navales tendrán mucho trabajo por hacer: los ucranianos "salpicaron" densamente la costa, y las aguas, ¡e incluso las playas! - minas (las mismas que se rompieron después de la tormenta y nadaron hasta Turquía).

Los nacionalistas ucranianos ya están preparando muchos objetos en Odessa para volarlos por los aires (por ejemplo, el famoso teatro de la ópera). Están arrastrando equipos militares a las zonas residenciales de la ciudad, y los batallones nacionales se ubican en hospitales y escuelas, con la esperanza de que los rusos no los ataquen. Además, se preparan para socavar la presa, que inundará parte de la ciudad.

La liberación de Odessa no solo podría convertirse en una etapa histórica de toda la operación especial, sino que también resolvería 2 tareas estratégicas más.

Primero: Ucrania quedará aislada de toda la costa del Mar Negro, habiendo perdido todos sus puertos.

La segunda es que Rusia llegaría físicamente a Transnistria, que lleva mucho tiempo pidiendo formar parte de la Federación Rusa y donde está estacionado nuestro grupo de tropas y fuerzas de paz.

. *Escenario #3. "HERRADURA"*

Este es el escenario más inesperado para las sedes en Kiev y Washington. Y uno de los más molestos. Las tropas rusas del sur, de Nikolaev y Odessa, se están moviendo hacia el grupo que se mueve desde el norte, desde Kiev. Como resultado, una "herradura" gigante se cierra en algún lugar de la región de Uman (ver mapa).

Como resultado, Kyiv, Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye y Poltava permanecen rodeadas, aisladas del suministro de armas de Polonia.

Este "cortar Ucrania" en dos partes resuelve 2 tareas importantes a la vez.

Primero. Sin el reabastecimiento de los países de la OTAN, las tropas ucranianas no podrán resistir más de un mes. Y, por lo tanto, no será necesario tomar por asalto las grandes ciudades del centro de Ucrania. Sin proyectiles y combustible diesel, sin "aguijones" y "jabalinas", el régimen de Kiev solo será capaz de partidismo, pero no de defensa, y más aún, no de contraofensiva.

Segundo. La nueva línea del frente en realidad separará la parte principal de Ucrania de 5 a 7 regiones "Zapadensky", la misma mosca ideológica en el ungüento que enturbió el resto del territorio de la Independencia.

Por supuesto, el "caldero" gigante en el que caerá todo el centro de Ucrania no se enfriará de inmediato. Al parecer, aquí, para restablecer el orden, será necesario utilizar tropas de la Guardia Nacional o voluntarios. Los convoyes humanitarios trabajarán al máximo.

el aullido de Occidente será máximo. Porque después de la operación "herradura", no habrá posibilidad de preservar la antigua Ucrania "pro-estadounidense".

*Escenario #4. "GRAN SECCIÓN"*

Ucrania occidental. Esta es la última fase de una operación militar especial. Y quizás el más difícil. El oeste de Ucrania es el lugar de nacimiento de Bandera. Esta región es difícil de "reeducar". La ideología antirrusa se ha introducido aquí durante más de cien años, desde la época de la posesión de estas tierras por parte de Austria-Hungría.

Aquí será necesario usar no "Calibre" y "Dagas", sino batallones de combate para atrapar grupos de Bandera en los bosques y montañas de los Cárpatos.

Por lo tanto, hay dos bifurcaciones sobre qué hacer con el oeste de Ucrania.

Primero. Ceder 3-5 regiones a Polonia. Llevan mucho tiempo soñando con un "protectorado" sobre Lvov-Lemberg.

Sin piedad. Que reeduquen a Bandera ellos mismos. Además, los polacos tienen sus propios puntajes para ellos. Los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron aldeas polacas, sin perdonar a mujeres y niños.

Hungría (Transcarpacia) y Rumania (Chernivtsi) ocuparán una región más cada uno. Hay muchos húngaros y rumanos étnicos que ya han adquirido pasaportes de estos países.

*Escenario #5. "VAMOS HASTA EL FINAL"*

No se puede descartar que Zelensky, con sus ministros de espectáculos y generales nacionales, huya oficialmente a Lviv en la última etapa de la operación especial (ahora solo se esconde en un búnker allí, asegurando a todos que está en Kiev). Y Estados Unidos estará listo para declarar a Lviv la capital temporal de Ucrania con un gobierno en el exilio.

Esto es indeseable. Porque tal cuasi-estado de Biden-Bandera se cernirá sobre el resto de Ucrania, amenazándolo constantemente con venganza.

Por lo tanto, Ucrania occidental también tendrá que limpiarse hasta el final.


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es el tipico pro ruso que va de neutral.



Yo ni soy proruso ni soy proOtan, simplemente llevo estudiando la Historia militar desde hace más de 40 años. Por eso doy opiniones sin tener en cuenta nada más que los movimientos de las tropas en el mapa.


----------



## allan smithee (2 Abr 2022)

Esta muchacha debe de ser la hija secreta de Zhukov. Qué estratega más brillante...


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Increíble lo de este militar en Pravda y sus cinco escenarios para la guerra.
> 
> Y estas peras mentales se hacen en el principal periódico del pais
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es que será la opción 1, y especialmente la de jarkov.


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Enviar a kiev miles de unidades rusas a kiev para ser aniquilados era parte de plan no. Anda que se nota por donde cojeas. Ahora dice este que kiev no era parte de plan ruso. Y todo para tapar el fracaso ruso



Llevo diciendo desde el primer día de la guerra que el objetivo de la guerra es Jerson, zaporiyia, Donbas y jarkov, y que acabará siendo un estado satélite llamado Novorusia.

No es mi problema que no me hayas leído.


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Parece ser que existen proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser con una precisión de diez-veinte centímetros. No sabía que existían hasta hace cuatro días y explicarían cosas que hemos visto.
> 
> Pones un designador láser en un dron y con tirar cuatro zambombazos te fundes una sección acorazada.



Es que LA HORDA al estar unos 40 años con retraso tecnológico respecto a occidente se tiene que inventar armas mágicas (misiles ultramegahipersónicos, armas que generan tsunamis, bombas invisibles y demás) al final se ve quien tiene un ejército de verdad y quien tiene un ejército de mierda que tiene que vivir de la propaganada y el humo porque no sirve para luchar


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La ofensiva sobre Kiev tenía dos objetivos: uno político por si sonaba la flauta y otro militar. El político era ver si *el gobierno de Kiev entraba en pánico* y se largaba y que eso dejara rota la moral y la resistencia ucraniana. Muy posiblemente en verdad el gobierno se largó, pero los cromas de Zelenski y el hermetismo informativo permitió que no trascendiera y el objetivo político fracasó. Sin embargo, *el objetivo militar funcionó al 80%*, ya que salvo la brigada blindada que se envió a Jarkov, el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas se quedaron a defender Kiev, evitando engrosar las filas de las tropas en los otros frentes.
> 
> ¿Cuál era entonces el principal objetivo real de la primera fase de la invasión ? Al contrario de los que muchos se creen, que piensan que era el Dombas, *el principal objetivo de la primera fase era asegurar la región de Jerson, Zaporiyia y Jarkov.* Fracasaron en Jarkov por lo de la brigada enviada desde Kiev, pero lograron los objetivos de Jerson y Zaporiyia.
> 
> ...



Uyyy si una finta tan efectiva que se han dejado medio ejército en "engañar" al rival. Qué tontos sois colega


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Uyyy si una finta tan efectiva que se han dejado medio ejército en "engañar" al rival. Qué tontos sois colega



Qué medio ejército? ¿el que dices las mismas fuentes que hablaban de la gravedad del covid? ¿ese?

De verdad que todo lo que os pase lo tenéis más que merecido.


----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Llevo diciendo desde el primer día de la guerra que el objetivo de la guerra es Jerson, zaporiyia, Donbas y jarkov, y que acabará siendo un estado satélite llamado Novorusia.
> 
> No es mi problema que no me hayas leído.



¿Y qué hay allí que tanto le interesa a Putin?


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Qué medio ejército? ¿el que dices las mismas fuentes que hablaban de la gravedad del covid? ¿ese?
> 
> De verdad que todo lo que os pase lo tenéis más que merecido.



20k muertes, 60k heridos y el 90% del armamento "avanzado" de LA HORDA destruido. Lo demás son pajas de mongolazos que viven en una realidad paralela.


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Y qué hay allí que tanto le interesa a Putin?



En Jerson: el agua para crimea, que es la región donde está la base de sebastopol.

En zaporiyia: El trozo de tierra necesario para unir el Donbas a crimea/Jerson

El Donbas: La excusa para empezar esta invasión.

Jarkov: la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania y candidata a capital de Novorusia.


En todo ello? El dinero que produce la zona industrial de ucrania.


----------



## SanRu (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 20k muertes, 60k heridos y el 90% del armamento "avanzado" de LA HORDA destruido. Lo demás son pajas de mongolazos que viven en una realidad paralela.



Y eso lo dice los mismo medios que hablaban de la gravedad del covid? 

lo dicho, os merecéis que como tontos que sois, os arruinen la vida.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 20k muertes, 60k heridos y el 90% del armamento "avanzado" de LA HORDA destruido. Lo demás son pajas de mongolazos que viven en una realidad paralela.



Yo creo que no se enteran de que estamos en abril.

Porque el 20 y poco de febrero según ellos era en 48 horas Zelenski detenido y Ucrania anexionada.

Es como "hola, estamos en abril".


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Y eso lo dice los mismo medios que hablaban de la gravedad del covid?
> 
> lo dicho, os merecéis que como tontos que sois, os arruinen la vida.



Vamos a ver, ANORMAL, una FINTA es un engaño a un bajo COSTE. Si LA HORDA queríahacer una finta con poner tropas en la frontera de Bielorrusia era suficiente para fijar el ejército en Kiev. Si haces una FINTA no pones a tu ejército en ningún tipo de RIESGO GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Silvia Charo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (2 Abr 2022)

Si esto sigue así, tendremos pronto a Crimea de vuelta. 
Menuda escabechina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

En todo ello? El dinero que produce la zona industrial de ucrania.
[/QUOTE]
no quedara mucho dinero si esta todo bombardeado hasta los cimientos y los trabajadores muertos o huidos


----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En Jerson: el agua para crimea, que es la región donde está la base de sebastopol.
> 
> En zaporiyia: El trozo de tierra necesario para unir el Donbas a crimea/Jerson
> 
> ...



Pueden producir en ese país imaginario el sursum corda, que ya sabemos que los rusos se lo van a tener que vender a su puta madre...

No lo veo yo el plan ese...pero claro, que yo de geopolítica no tengo ni puta idea...

Edito para añadir además que por lo que hemos podido ver hasta ahora con esta guerra, la producción industrial de la horda es una reputísima mierda....pero vamos, que yo de estas cosas hablo desde la barra del bar...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Increíble lo de este militar en Pravda y sus cinco escenarios para la guerra.
> 
> Y estas peras mentales se hacen en el principal periódico del pais
> 
> ...



si rusia pierde el norte de ukrania con su frontera, sera atacada en su propio territorio, no creo que le haga mucha gracia, la herradura es costosa de mantener. A ucrania no le van a faltar suministros.


----------



## cienaga (2 Abr 2022)

No se si os lo habre dicho pero una victoria sin oposion o un city forfeit, no es una recaptura

hay que tomar con prudencia las informaciones y los videos de ambos bandos

las milicias estan muy separadas entre si, y bielorusia sigue moviendo peones a la frontera polaco-ucraniana
llegaron refuerzos hace 2 semanas y los bombardeos aereos no cesan

no hay que lanzar las campanas al vuelo, porque el ejercito ruso se haya replegado

Esto no ha terminado


----------



## Nicors (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Llevo diciendo desde el primer día de la guerra que el objetivo de la guerra es Jerson, zaporiyia, Donbas y jarkov, y que acabará siendo un estado satélite llamado Novorusia.
> 
> No es mi problema que no me hayas leído.



Nueva Rusia ya existió era una confederación de los territorios arrebatados por Rusia en el donbas cuyo presidente iba a ser un ruso.
Rusia ha cambiado de opinión y ahora quiere la anexión de esa parte del donbas y de lo que ahora rapiñe; así que nada de nuevo estado o nueva Rusia, pura y sencillamente anexión por la fuerza como en Osetia del Sur.
Una nación soberana no agacha la cabeza pues se anexiona la parte en la que hayan rusos o rusoparlantes que no es lo mismo.
Kiev esta asegurada: no van a volver a intentarlo, porque les han dado y bien.
Mariupol no ha caído y hasta que no caiga se quedan ahí.
Veamos el mapa:


Hasta que no tomes las ciudades sitiadas no hay nada que hacer. No hay nueva Rusia ni tu tía.


----------



## Mr. Frost (2 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Y tú eres la típica ramera de los yankis que habla cojudeces sin tener ni idea.
> 
> Llevo aquí desde el 2 de abril del 2019. Casi nada, _cuñao_.



Tu cuenta lleva aquí desde 2019, pero tú, con poco más de 150 mensajes, has estado más bien ausente. O como me imagino, estás rescatando una cuenta antigua abandonada para no quemar la tuya habitual.

Vamos, otro multinick de mierda como los que están pululando cada vez más estos días.


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Yo ni soy proruso ni soy proOtan, simplemente llevo estudiando la Historia militar desde hace más de 40 años. Por eso doy opiniones sin tener en cuenta nada más que los movimientos de las tropas en el mapa.


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La ofensiva sobre Kiev tenía dos objetivos: uno político por si sonaba la flauta y otro militar. El político era ver si *el gobierno de Kiev entraba en pánico* y se largaba y que eso dejara rota la moral y la resistencia ucraniana. Muy posiblemente en verdad el gobierno se largó, pero los cromas de Zelenski y el hermetismo informativo permitió que no trascendiera y el objetivo político fracasó. Sin embargo, *el objetivo militar funcionó al 80%*, ya que salvo la brigada blindada que se envió a Jarkov, el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas se quedaron a defender Kiev, evitando engrosar las filas de las tropas en los otros frentes.
> 
> ¿Cuál era entonces el principal objetivo real de la primera fase de la invasión ? Al contrario de los que muchos se creen, que piensan que era el Dombas, *el principal objetivo de la primera fase era asegurar la región de Jerson, Zaporiyia y Jarkov.* Fracasaron en Jarkov por lo de la brigada enviada desde Kiev, pero lograron los objetivos de Jerson y Zaporiyia.
> 
> ...



Eres un auténtico experto en fintas:


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Tu cuenta lleva aquí desde 2019, pero tú, con poco más de 150 mensajes, has estado más bien ausente. O como me imagino, estás rescatando una cuenta antigua abandonada para no quemar la tuya habitual.
> 
> Vamos, otro multinick de mierda como los que están pululando cada vez más estos días.



Legumbre es el mermado del turno de noche de esta semana. No le des mucha bola si el domingo ya se va


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Suena a ciencia ficción.
> 
> Alguna referencia de ese tipo de proyectiles?



Aparte de los que te han comentado, Rusia está usando este de forma activa en Ucrania actualmente, de hecho probablemente esté siendo su arma má:









Krasnopol (weapon system) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







elena francis dijo:


> Mala pinta tiene eso. ¿Armas químicas?



Qué va, las armas químicas son por lo general muy poco efectivas en exteriores (son efectivas contra fortificaciones, trincheras, búnkeres, cuevas, ciudades...), tendrías que hacer un bombardeo masivo y acertar casi de pleno a cada uno de ellos para lograr algo así. Eso habrá sido por artillería.


----------



## Casino (2 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Jugando un poco a generales de salón...
> 
> Suponiendo que se puedan liberar unos cuantos de batallones (del orden de 10.000 efectivos mínimo) de los que estaban defendiendo Kiev. Dónde os los llevaríais?:
> 
> ...




Yo apostaría claramente por el número 3. 
Jersón y avanzar hacia Melitopol. 
Melitopol no solo aísla Crimea, se convierte en una amenaza para aislar las columnas que pretendan conectar desde el sur para embolsar al ejército ucraniano del Donbass o ayudar a los sitiados en Mariupol.
Melitopol es estratégico. Hace pasar hambre a quien esté en Crimea, especialmente si se vuela el puente, y es una daga que puede rescatar Mariupol, o golpear a los embolsadores que avancen desde el sur, y quedarían entre el martillo y el yunque, el martillo sería el avance desde Melitopol que coge a los orcos por la espalda y el yunque las posiciones defensivas ucranianas del Donbass. Es verosímil que todo se acabe decidiendo en esa ciudad porque dudo que los orcos soportaran una nueva catástrofe.
Los embolsadores embolsados 2ª parte, la saga continúa.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo apostaría claramente por el número 3.
> Jersón y avanzar hacia Melitopol.
> Melitopol no solo aísla Crimea, se convierte en una amenaza para aislar las columnas que pretendan conectar desde el sur para embolsar al ejército ucraniano del Donbass o ayudar a los sitiados en Mariupol.
> Melitopol es estratégico. Hace pasar hambre a quien esté en Crimea, especialmente si se vuela el puente, y es una daga que puede rescatar Mariupol, o golpear a los embolsadores que avancen desde el sur, y quedarían entre el martillo y el yunque, el martillo sería el avance desde Melitopol que coge a los orcos por la espalda y el yunque las posiciones defensivas ucranianas del Donbass. Es verosímil que todo se acabe decidiendo en esa ciudad porque dudo que los orcos soportaran una nueva catástrofe.
> ...



Iba a contestar pero no puedo añadir una coma a esto, mis dies.

Por cierto, alguien sabe si el puerto de Mariupol está bloqueado? O se está abasteciendo a la ciudad de alguna manera? Me parece imposible resistir 37 días de bombardeo continuado sin ser reabastecidos aunque sea minimamente.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aparte de los que te han comentado, Rusia está usando este de forma activa en Ucrania actualmente, de hecho probablemente esté siendo su arma má:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al cacharro se le ve bien sofisticado, por lo que ahí se dice.
Ahora la cosa será si por un lado tienen cantidades de ella, y el alcance, que dice que máximo es de 20Km.
Los rusos han estado bombardeando con pepinos hoy un par de ciudades al norte de la zona que aún mantienen ocupada en Jerson. Igual era con esas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Al cacharro se le ve bien sofisticado, por lo que ahí se dice.
> Ahora la cosa será si por un lado tienen cantidades de ella, y el alcance, que dice que máximo es de 20Km.
> Los rusos han estado bombardeando con pepinos hoy un par de ciudades al norte de la zona que aún mantienen ocupada en Jerson. Igual era con esas.



Yo creo que sí que tienen buen número de ellas, porque también le han dado a Assad un buen número, de hecho estos últimos 2 años las suele usar para atacar hospitales, campos de refugiados, escuelas y demás "objetivos militares"...


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Yo creo que sí que tienen buen número de ellas, porque también le han dado a Assad un buen número, de hecho estos últimos 2 años las suele usar para atacar hospitales, campos de refugiados, escuelas y demás "objetivos militares"...



Ah, si, que allí andaban también _desmilitarizando_ y _desnazificando_ a la gente.
Desconocía que ya estuvieran en pleno servicio desde entonces.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ah, si, que allí andaban también _desmilitarizando_ y _desnazificando_ a la gente.
> Desconocía que ya estuvieran en pleno servicio desde entonces.



Sí, es el mismo estilo de _desnazificación_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Iba a contestar pero no puedo añadir una coma a esto, mis dies.
> 
> Por cierto, alguien sabe si el puerto de Mariupol está bloqueado? O se está abasteciendo a la ciudad de alguna manera? Me parece imposible resistir 37 días de bombardeo continuado sin ser reabastecidos aunque sea minimamente.



ni idea..el problema es que debe haber mas defensores que atacantes y el cinturon de cerco ruso de cinturon solo tiene los agujeros...y de hecho tienen internet y municion ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

pues nada divides los nuevos 140000 reservistas llamados a filas en 6 frentes y tienes a una dispersion de fuerzas rutal sin apoyo aereo siquiera


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

Pone "Restaurante barbacoa (bistro)"  y el minitractor el único enterito.


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ni idea..el problema es que debe haber mas defensores que atacantes y el cinturon de cerco ruso de cinturon solo tiene los agujeros...y de hecho tienen internet y municion ...



Debe ir por ahi la cosa. Me da que ese cerco de Mariupol es un cerco propio del ejército de borrachos rusos, debe entrar ahí hasta el tapicero.


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Tu cuenta lleva aquí desde 2019, pero tú, con poco más de 150 mensajes, has estado más bien ausente. O como me imagino, estás rescatando una cuenta antigua abandonada para no quemar la tuya habitual.
> 
> Vamos, otro multinick de mierda como los que están pululando cada vez más estos días.



¡Vale, Sherlock!


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Digo en este hilo. Como todos los pro rusos vienen eufóricos. Y acaban agotados mentalmente. Y se van. Eres el próximo



Hombre, no los culpo. La verdad es que el nivel del debate está por los suelos, y teniendo a la tropa garrulotanista enfrente... Tiene que agotar mentalmente bastante. Es como hablar con una pared. Pero bueno, yo tengo paciencia, no te creas. 

Dejo esto por aquí, mientras tanto:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

cuantas perdidas han tenido hoy la horda?


----------



## asakopako (2 Abr 2022)

Se le ha caído la chincheta al calvo. El rublo es el rublo.


----------



## djvan (2 Abr 2022)

Y si ucrania empieza por invadir Bielorrusia??


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

The article states 2/3 of it is unavailable due to sanctions, so roughly $400 billion, which means it’s really $38 drop with $200 billion left. That’s roughly 20% of their available reserves in one month. At that rate they have 4 months left of reserves, again, rough numbers.


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

How the West Got Russia’s Military So, So Wrong


Good equipment and clever doctrine reveal little about how an army will perform in a war.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 20k muertes, 60k heridos y el 90% del armamento "avanzado" de LA HORDA destruido. Lo demás son pajas de mongolazos que viven en una realidad paralela.



Si tuvieran esas bajas, no se que esperar los invencibles ucranianos a reconquistar el territorio perdido. Porque sino lo hacen son unos ineptos.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En Jerson: el agua para crimea, que es la región donde está la base de sebastopol.
> 
> En zaporiyia: El trozo de tierra necesario para unir el Donbas a crimea/Jerson
> 
> ...



Si el país más grande del planeta con 150 millones de esclavos no tiene zonas industriales, por mucho que robe las del vecino seguirá sin tenerlas, en dos semanas se evaporan los componentes revendibles como en los tanques que tenían en reserva.

Si quieres saber por qué Rusia no tiene industria solo tienes que mirar a su ejército anticuado y lleno de sátrapas corruptos inútiles.

El comunismo no ha funcionado nunca, Rusia en extensión, recursos y densidad de población solo es comparable a Australia y Canadá, pero aun así viven en la miseria.
Creerse que robarle la indústria al vecino iba a mejorar algo es demente.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

BOOOOM Los SAM british ya se notan.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Cada vez tengo más claro que hay generales usanos que les guían a los ucras:


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Con las imágenes que han salido estos días tengo claro que:

1) Los rusos se han llevado una paliza BRUTAL en el norte.
2) El número de muertos y bajas es mucho mayor de lo que pensábamos. En mi opinión cerca de los números que han dado los ucras, aunque estos los dieran sin saber por qué.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Los camiones de la gira de los chunguitos del 87 en acción en Ucrania:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Será de lo que tengan operativo, seguramente mucho de la reserva esté fatal de mantenimiento o como dicen los follaputis: están reservando lo weno . También se están viendo Mosin Nagants o chatarrona de los años 60 como esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008981



la verdad que cuando toda esta mielda acabe va a quedar unos museos de la guerra y unas rotondas chulisimas en ucrania


----------



## terro6666 (2 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Veremos a partir de hoy si el Zar respeta esos contratos....Porque para rusia cada vez tiene menos sentido tener euros o dólares.



Es mejor que le pagen


SanRu dijo:


> La ofensiva sobre Kiev tenía dos objetivos: uno político por si sonaba la flauta y otro militar. El político era ver si *el gobierno de Kiev entraba en pánico* y se largaba y que eso dejara rota la moral y la resistencia ucraniana. Muy posiblemente en verdad el gobierno se largó, pero los cromas de Zelenski y el hermetismo informativo permitió que no trascendiera y el objetivo político fracasó. Sin embargo, *el objetivo militar funcionó al 80%*, ya que salvo la brigada blindada que se envió a Jarkov, el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas se quedaron a defender Kiev, evitando engrosar las filas de las tropas en los otros frentes.
> 
> ¿Cuál era entonces el principal objetivo real de la primera fase de la invasión ? Al contrario de los que muchos se creen, que piensan que era el Dombas, *el principal objetivo de la primera fase era asegurar la región de Jerson, Zaporiyia y Jarkov.* Fracasaron en Jarkov por lo de la brigada enviada desde Kiev, pero lograron los objetivos de Jerson y Zaporiyia.
> 
> ...



Ostia lo de croma es nuevo, jajajajaja


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Increíble lo de este militar en Pravda y sus cinco escenarios para la guerra.
> 
> Y estas peras mentales se hacen en el principal periódico del pais
> 
> ...



Me hacen gracia estos movimientos de tropas, mezcla de Risk y La Señorita Pepis, que no tienen en cuenta que el enemigo también lucha y les está causando miles y miles de bajas.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (2 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos mantienen lo que mantienen en zonas cercanas a Kiev / Kharkov / Summy como variables de distracción, distracción estilo ruso que mueran un grupo de sus desgraciados para distraer a su adversario
> 
> los rusos han perdido zonas cercanas a Kiev sus fuerzas estaban en condiciones paupérrimas algunos de ellos en zonas con altos indices de radiación, trataran de medio mantener lo que puedan de lo contrario liberan a las mejores fuerzas del ejercito Ucraniano que obviamente defiende los alrededores de la capital
> 
> ...




viendo como ha discurrido el asedio a mariupol jarkov summy o cualquier otro de esta guerra(mucho mas sencillos por tamaño y factor sorpresa que tuvieron) pensar en que esa bolsa va a ser efectiva es eun acto de wishfull thinking digno del Zurullin del foro.

muy dificil de lograr e imposible de mantener

vamos deade la barra del bar ojala lo intenten creo que va a ser tiro al pato tanto por el flanco de los embolsados como por el flanco de los ukras liberados de la tarea de kiev jarkov cherniv y demas


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

¿Os acordáis del video de propaganda rusa con soldados desplegando una antena super chula?

Pues ya la han dejado abandonada en perfecto estado.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis del video de propaganda rusa con soldados desplegando una antena super chula?
> 
> Pues ya la han dejado abandonada en perfecto estado.



Es una finta, no lo entiendes por tu mentalidad occidental prootanista


----------



## Medaigualtodo (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis del video de propaganda rusa con soldados desplegando una antena super chula?
> 
> Pues ya la han dejado abandonada en perfecto estado.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me hacen gracia estos movimientos de tropas, mezcla de Risk y La Señorita Pepis, que no tienen en cuenta que el enemigo también lucha y les está causando miles y miles de bajas.



Lo que es muy preocupante es la alegría con la que se habla en los medios rusos de "re-educar" regiones enteras donde viven millones de personas. Se creen con el derecho de cambiar las mentes de millones y millones de personas mediante las armas y la ingeniería social más agresiva y delirante. Absolutamente ningún respeto por millones de individuos que son tratados como ganado social. Eso es realmente peligroso, lo he dicho en muchos mensajes, la mayoría de problemas de occidente están multiplicados en Rusia.

En ese país han pasado tantas atrocidades que ya andan con la brújula dando vueltas, igual reniegan de la ciencia como algo satánico que aupan ideologías que mezclan lo peor del siglo XX, como Dugin que fue uno de los fundadores del partido Nacional Bolchevique.

Que re-eduquen a su puta madre.

Voy a poner una canción, que es sábado.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

The heavy losses of an elite Russian regiment in Ukraine


The 331st Guards Parachute Regiment based in Kostroma, Russia, has lost many soldiers in Ukraine.



www.bbc.com


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Este asturiano le echa muchos güebos:


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Medaigualtodo (2 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Lo que digan en reddit hay que cogerlo con pinzas de 20 metros. Otro retrete infestado de trols y agitprop. Sólo hay que recordar la de pardillos que palmaron pasta con lo de gamestop.


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Lo que digan en reddit hay que cogerlo con pinzas de 20 metros. Otro retrete infestado de trols y agitprop. Sólo hay que recordar la de pardillos que palmaron pasta con lo de gamestop.



Es el NYT la fuente, que es más solida.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Lo que digan en reddit hay que cogerlo con pinzas de 20 metros. Otro retrete infestado de trols y agitprop. Sólo hay que recordar la de pardillos que palmaron pasta con lo de gamestop.



Yo sí me lo creo, una guerra tiene ese efecto. En parte Putin lo hizo por eso, la mayoría de la sociedad hace piña y funciona muy bien el *"Rally round the flag effect"*, pero dependiendo de como vayan las cosas eso puede cambiar muchísimo en el medio plazo.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (2 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es el NYT la fuente, que es más solida.



Sí, es más confiable. Pues bueno, si es así, voy a resumirlo para no extenderme. Son gilipollas. El 90% viviendo en la miseria pero fantaseando con glorias imperiales. No son patriotas, son patridiotas.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Ucras aseguran haber tirado otro helo ruso. Si se confirma, los AA british están haciendo estragos:


----------



## machinaexdeus (2 Abr 2022)

Ecos de Afganistán en la mala disciplina de los soldados rusos en Ucrania 
La escasa disciplina entre las tropas puede ser un signo de un ejército que ha perdido de vista su objetivo. 

Por Mark Galeotti 
1 de abril de 2022 


"La verdadera habilidad es detectar las señales de antemano y asegurarse de no empujar a sus hombres a hacer algo peligroso". Hizo una pausa. "Peligroso para ti". 

A medida que van surgiendo más relatos de Ucrania sobre soldados rusos que cometen delitos, rechazan órdenes e incluso desertan, recordé esa observación de un afgano, un veterano de la desagradable guerra de diez años de la Unión Soviética en Afganistán. Era 1990, durante el acelerado declive de la URSS hacia la disolución, y yo estaba en Moscú realizando una investigación sobre la guerra para mi doctorado. 

A través de los rumores, conocí a Semyon, un mayor de infantería que había sido expulsado después de que un francotirador le disparara en la pierna en 1987. Estaba enfadado, amargado y dispuesto a contar el verdadero arte de comandar una compañía en una guerra que para entonces todos sabían que iban a perder, contra un enemigo al que odiaban, temían y respetaban a partes iguales. 

Después de todo, un oficial que cayera en desgracia con sus propios hombres podía encontrarse en una situación muy peligrosa en la batalla, cuando las balas volaban y nadie podía estar seguro de la procedencia de los disparos. Menos fatal, sobre todo para las unidades destacadas como la de Semyon, un comandante no podía confiar simplemente en la cadena de mando, y sacar lo mejor de sus hombres también significaba asegurarse de que confiaran en él para que no fuera demasiado ceremonioso, para que fuera justo pero también flexible, y también para que se comprometiera a llevar a casa el mayor número posible de ellos con vida. 

Así que, sí, a veces eso significaba hacer la vista gorda ante ciertos delitos. "El saqueo, especialmente de comida, estaba bien. Los hombres tienen que comer, y no se puede vivir de las raciones del ejército y de la gachas para siempre" -incluso las omnipresentes gachas de trigo sarraceno pueden ser un lastre. "Pero no te llevas todo lo que tienen los lugareños o si no vendrán a por ti con todo lo que tienen, es de sentido común". 

"Lo mismo con la violación o el asesinato. No es sólo que esté mal, sino que enfada a los lugareños y divide a la unidad. Así que hay que ser duro con eso, y los hombres lo respetarán cuando sepan por qué lo haces, y hayas conseguido demostrarles que estás de su lado". 

Pero las realidades del mando sobre el terreno también significan estar dispuesto a romper la cadena de mando uno mismo cuando las órdenes que crepitan por la radio suenan insensatas o suicidas. 

"A veces te aseguras de no entender nada, de modo que una patrulla en los peligrosos 'greens' (terreno abrupto controlado por los rebeldes) ordenada para las 7 de la tarde, cuando está oscureciendo, por ejemplo, se lleva a cabo en realidad a las 7 de la mañana, cuando será mucho más seguro. Pero a veces también supone un sabotaje". 

El ejemplo que dio fue el de bloquear deliberadamente una estrecha ruta de montaña atascando en ella un vehículo de transporte de personal, con el fin de obstaculizar un avance hacia las colinas conocidas por las emboscadas de los rebeldes. Esto le valió a Semyon una reprimenda de su coronel por su descuido, pero el respeto de sus hombres. 

Me pregunto cuántos oficiales rusos en Ucrania tienen que aprender estas lecciones. 

Los evidentes fallos de disciplina -los saqueos indiscriminados, la violencia, las violaciones- tienden a reflejar a soldados que no sólo están hambrientos, sino también enfadados y fuera de control. Al sentirse abandonados por sus comandantes, varados en territorio hostil, responden de forma tan bestial en parte precisamente por la frustración, el miedo y el deseo de afirmar algún control sobre su entorno. 

No es en absoluto algo exclusivo de los ejércitos rusos, pero la relativa ausencia de un cuadro de suboficiales profesionales, las tradiciones de novatadas violentas dentro de las filas y las malas relaciones entre oficiales y hombres en muchas unidades contribuyen a esta lacra. 

Aunque el muy publicitado caso de un soldado que condujo su tanque por encima de las piernas de su comandante es más probable que se trate de un accidente que de un motín, en las redes sociales militares y de la Guardia Nacional se habla de la " trituración " de oficiales impopulares en acción. 

Otros, sin duda, como Semyon, se ponen tácitamente del lado de sus propios hombres, ya sea por miedo o por solidaridad, haciendo la vista gorda cuando se vacían los depósitos de combustible para evitar que se les envíe al avance, o encontrando formas creativas de malinterpretar las órdenes para minimizar los peligros a los que se enfrentan. 

Esto no impide que el ejército ruso pueda luchar, a veces muy bien. El propio Semyon recibió la Medalla al Mérito en el Combate, y algunas unidades de Ucrania han demostrado una gran determinación. 

Más bien, puede ser sintomático de un ejército que ya sospecha que ha perdido. En sus palabras, "cuando me sacaron de Afganistán, todo era cuestión de supervivencia, no de victoria". 









Echoes of Afghanistan in Russian Soldiers’ Poor Discipline in Ukraine - The Moscow Times


Opinion | “The real skill is to spot the signs beforehand and make sure you don’t push your men into doing something dangerous.” He paused. “Dangerous to you.” As more accounts are emerging from Ukraine of Russian soldiers committing crimes, refusing orders, even defecting, I recalled that...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos de Bucha han estado viviendo como pordioseros, durmiendo en el suelo, pasando frío y comiendo raciones caducadas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Que dice el you tuber de cosas militares que la retirada de ejército ruso de kiev ha sido limpia y ordenada y sin apenas bajas. Cuando mínimo han perdido 100 blindados. Voy a dejar de verlo. Y mira que me gusta y me cae bien. No sé puede mentir de esta manera al público. El único you tuber que recomiendo es gmitu


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que dice el you tuber de cosas militares que la retirada de ejército ruso de kiev ha sido limpia y ordenada y sin apenas bajas.



Se lo ha dicho Putin


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos de Bucha han estado viviendo como pordioseros, durmiendo en el suelo, pasando frío y comiendo raciones caducadas.



Ese es el pueblo del vídeo de los civiles muertos en la calle y de la denuncia anterior de matanzas de civiles. Sería bueno saber a cargo de que mandos rusos estaba Bucha si se confirma todo esto, porque sería una masacre de civiles de las que se deben juzgar en un tribunal.

Ahora mismo en plena retirada es difícil saber que ha ocurrido realmente, pero hay más reportes de matanzas de civiles según el ejército ruso va dejando algunos sitios y no parece propaganda ucraniana, porque en otros lugares los ucranianos dicen que los rusos se han ido sin matar a nadie.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Ese es el pueblo del vídeo de los civiles muertos en la calle y de la denuncia anterior de matanzas de civiles. Sería bueno saber a cargo de que mandos rusos estaba Bucha si se confirma todo esto, porque sería una masacre de civiles de las que se deben juzgar en un tribunal.
> 
> Ahora mismo en plena retirada es difícil saber que ha ocurrido realmente, pero hay más reportes de matanzas de civiles según el ejército ruso va dejando algunos sitios y no parece propaganda ucraniana, porque en otros lugares los ucranianos dicen que los rusos se han ido sin matar a nadie.



No reconocen la Convención de Ginebra. Se han ido del pueblo y han disparado, sabiendo que no les pasará nada. 
En la poubli de los medios rusos, todos son nazis o son gentes a liberar de nazis. si no les han tratado con respeto, a los civiles les consideran nazis y si no logran la deportación, no sienten remordimientos en matarlos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

La paliza de los ucranianos al ejercito ruso en kiev será recordada y estudiada durante décadas.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No reconocen la Convención de Ginebra. Se han ido del pueblo y han disparado, sabiendo que no les pasará nada.
> En la poubli de los medios rusos, todos son nazis o son gentes a liberar de nazis. si no les han tratado con respeto, a los civiles les consideran nazis y si no logran la deportación, no sienten remordimientos en matarlos.



En unos días vamos a saber que ha pasado realmente según se aseguren esas zonas del norte de Kiev los ucranianos. Por lo que estuve leyendo ayer es en las zonas al noroeste de Kiev donde hay más denuncias de muertes de civiles, pero ahora mismo no se puede saber nada con certeza.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Abr 2022)

Ponedme al día.

¿Entonces Ucrania está resistiendo gracias al armamento occidental muy superior al ruso? ¿Los drones y satélites están siendo decisivos? ¿Cuánto armamento puntero están recibiendo? ¿Esto no lo considera Rusia una intervención de Occidente?


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este asturiano le echa muchos güebos:




Los putincels critican a este tipo por posturear o no sé qué, pero el asturiano tiene mil veces más cojones que ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Ponedme al día.
> 
> ¿Entonces Ucrania está resistiendo gracias al armamento occidental muy superior al ruso? ¿Los drones y satélites están siendo decisivos? ¿Cuánto armamento puntero están recibiendo? ¿Esto no lo considera Rusia una intervención de Occidente?



Y lo de mandar 2 divisiones rusas al dombass en 2014 no era intervención no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

telón de acero absoluto a ese imperio



gargamelix dijo:


> Ese es el pueblo del vídeo de los civiles muertos en la calle y de la denuncia anterior de matanzas de civiles. Sería bueno saber a cargo de que mandos rusos estaba Bucha si se confirma todo esto, porque sería una masacre de civiles de las que se deben juzgar en un tribunal.
> 
> Ahora mismo en plena retirada es difícil saber que ha ocurrido realmente, pero hay más reportes de matanzas de civiles según el ejército ruso va dejando algunos sitios y no parece propaganda ucraniana, porque en otros lugares los ucranianos dicen que los rusos se han ido sin matar a nadie.


----------



## At4008 (2 Abr 2022)

Venimos de aquí:
Se llevan 7 autobuses de soldados desplegados en Chernobyl a hospitales en Bielorusia








*Empiezan a morir por radiación*









Russian soldier dies from radiation poisoning in Chernobyl


Serviceman was part of a unit camped in the toxic nearby Red Forest, clueless about what they were being exposed to




www.telegraph.co.uk








*Soldado ruso muere por envenenamiento por radiación en Chernobyl*
El militar era parte de una unidad acampada en el bosque rojo tóxico cercano, sin tener idea de a qué estaban expuestos.


Según los informes, la radiación de la planta nuclear destruida de Chernobyl en Ucrania mató a un soldado ruso después de que su unidad acampara en un área tóxica conocida como el Bosque Rojo.

*El soldado formaba parte de un equipo que capturó la central nuclear de Chernóbil *, 65 millas al norte de Kiev, en los primeros días de la guerra.

Luego ocuparon la zona de exclusión de 20 millas alrededor de la planta, donde las personas tienen prohibido vivir, *cavaron trincheras en el lodo radiactivo y condujeron sus camiones por caminos de tierra, levantando polvo radiactivo *.

Ahora enfermos y exhaustos, se han retirado a Bielorrusia.

"Los ocupantes rusos abandonaron la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. "Dos razones clave: las pérdidas causadas por el ejército ucraniano y la exposición a la radiación".







*Si bien el desastre de la explosión de la planta de energía nuclear en Chernobyl en 1986 está bien documentado en Occidente y fue el tema de un drama premiado de la BBC en 2019, es relativamente desconocido en Rusia*.

Es poco probable que los soldados rusos, en su mayoría reclutas de los sectores más pobres de Rusia, supieran sobre la oscura historia de la planta de energía abandonada que se les había ordenado capturar.

Ni siquiera sabían que iban a ir a la guerra cuando se les dijo que invadieran Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Sus oficiales les habían dicho que todavía estaban en un ejercicio militar y que no tenían ningún traje de protección contra la radiación.

Después de capturar la central nuclear, se ordenó a los soldados rusos que acamparan en el bosque, conocido localmente como el Bosque Rojo debido al color que adquirió después de absorber la radiación de la explosión nuclear.

*Es posible que los comandantes rusos no supieran sobre la reputación del bosque como semillero de radiación, o que no les importara.*

De cualquier manera, apunta una vez más a una mala planificación y un liderazgo deficiente dentro del ejército ruso. Su reputación de competencia y como una fuerza de combate moderna y eficaz se ha hecho trizas durante las últimas cinco semanas de guerra en Ucrania, en las que han muerto miles de reclutas.

El Kremlin ha tratado de suprimir la noticia de la baja del ejército rusos y errores militares. Muchos de los soldados heridos y muertos por su fallido asalto a Kiev están siendo tratados en Gomel, una ciudad fronteriza en Bielorrusia, donde los médicos y enfermeras le dijeron previamente a The Telegraph que habían jurado guardar el secreto.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La paliza de los ucranianos al ejercito ruso en kiev será recordada y estudiada durante décadas.



Y a los ucranianos cada vez les llega mejor equipamiento, mientras el ruso mengua…los starstreak empiezan a dar alegrías…


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Hay informes de que EE. UU. está en proceso de trabajar con los aliados de la OTAN para proporcionar a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas más armaduras pesadas exsoviéticas, incluidos tanques, el país principal que podría proporcionar tanques a Ucrania es Polonia, que tiene alrededor de 1,000 T-72 de diferentes variantes


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y lo de mandar 2 divisiones rusas al dombass en 2014 no era intervención no?



No me tomes por un prorruso de mierda. Por supuesto que Crimea y Donbass fueron un ataque ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y a los ucranianos cada vez les llega mejor equipamiento, mientras el ruso mengua…los starstreak empiezan a dar alegrías…



The Times informa que este derribo de un Mi-28 ruso fue realizado por un SAM británico Starstreak. Esta confirmado por los british. Mola


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En unos días vamos a saber que ha pasado realmente según se aseguren esas zonas del norte de Kiev los ucranianos. Por lo que estuve leyendo ayer es en las zonas al noroeste de Kiev donde hay más denuncias de muertes de civiles, pero ahora mismo no se puede saber nada con certeza.



Son los padres y los tíos de los que les fríen con los RPGs. Y llegaron al pueblo y no les dieron pastelitos ni flores. 
Todo lo que hubiera de ruso en UKR será extirpado como cáncer y todo lo ucraniano en Rusia, despreciado por "debil y manipulable por extranjeros" y por medio caerán civiles asesinados por gentes de ánimo por los suelos, de ética difusa y que odian estar allí y a los que allí están.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que dice el you tuber de cosas militares que la retirada de ejército ruso de kiev ha sido limpia y ordenada y sin apenas bajas. Cuando mínimo han perdido 100 blindados. Voy a dejar de verlo. Y mira que me gusta y me cae bien. No sé puede mentir de esta manera al público. El único you tuber que recomiendo es gmitu



Acabo de poner un minuto su vídeo y habla de embolsamientos/calderos y cosas así de la misma forma que lo hacen los follaputis comedoritos del foro. No por capturar pueblos alrededor de un territorio has formado una bolsa de la que los enemigos no pueden escapar, para que esta sea efectiva tienes que tener un importante despliegue por todas direcciones para evitar escapadas de ella, y al mismo tiempo apretar. Si no haces eso, los enemigos se escapan en cualquier momento por cualquier lugar divididos en grupos pequeños que a veces ni se detectan.



Estados Unidos enviará material adicional:





Traducción:
-Humvees: Humvee - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
-Drones suicida Switchblade: AeroVironment Switchblade - Wikipedia
-Drones de reconocimiento RQ-20 Puma: AeroVironment RQ-20 Puma - Wikipedia
-Sistemas antidrones, apuesto que sean IXI Dronekiller o Dronebuster: DRONEKILLER® - IXI EW https://www.darley.com/documents/defense/DronebusterBlk3MarketingDataSheet.pdf
-Sistemas y miras de visión nocturna o térmica
-Sistemas de telecomunicaciones
-Sistemas de cohetes guiados por láser (desconozco a qué municiones se pueden referir)
-Ametralladoras y munición "no estándar", seguramente esto se refiera a stock de armas rusas o similares que tengan guardados los americanos (RPDs, PKMs...)
-Servicios comerciales de imágenes por satélite (supongo que cosas como Maxar)
-Suministros médicos, equipamiento de campo y repuestos.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> The Times informa que este derribo de un Mi-28 ruso fue realizado por un SAM británico Starstreak. Esta confirmado por los british. Mola



El vídeo es hipnótico…


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> telón de acero absoluto a ese imperio



No es que dejan mucha alternativa. 

Me jode porque hay muchos rusos educados, valiosos y que ahora mismo están muertos de vergüenza.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Nuevo ataque ucraniano en territorio ruso (también en la zona de Belgorod), parece un ataque fallido en esta ocasión:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cito este mensaje mío de ayer, unos periodistas lo han geolocalizado e investigado y sería lo contrario: un ataque ruso fallido que se estrelló en su propio territorio:









«Украинская ракета», оставившая воронку южнее Белгорода, на самом деле прилетела с территории…


Вчера один из белгородских телеграм-каналов опубликовал кадры с видеорегистратора, где видно попадание неизвестного боеприпаса, как…




citeam-ru.medium.com


----------



## duncan (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Acabo de poner un minuto su vídeo y habla de embolsamientos/calderos y cosas así de la misma forma que lo hacen los follaputis comedoritos del foro. No por capturar pueblos alrededor de un territorio has formado una bolsa de la que los enemigos no pueden escapar, para que esta sea efectiva tienes que tener un importante despliegue por todas direcciones para evitar escapadas de ella, y al mismo tiempo apretar. Si no haces eso, los enemigos se escapan en cualquier momento por cualquier lugar divididos en grupos pequeños que a veces ni se detectan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se refiere a lis ucranianos embolsando a los rusos en el minuto 21.


----------



## djvan (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> telón de acero absoluto a ese imperio



Que Imperio?


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Espero que sea asi, aunque no me extrañaria que Alemania o Francia presionen a Ucrania para ello. Yo creo que USA quiere una Rusia debil, por tanto mientras le siga suministrando armamento.. no hay problema


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y a los ucranianos cada vez les llega mejor equipamiento, mientras el ruso mengua…los starstreak empiezan a dar alegrías…



Nos venden estas armas como lo last de lo last y estamos hablando de que casi tienen 40 años sus diseños... en concreto veo en Wikipedia que el Starstreak se introdujo en el 86. Osea que habrá muchas otras cosas que si que son nuevas.









Starstreak - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





El Robot 57 NLAW se introdujo en 2009. Ese si es más moderno.

Los drones kamikazes sin que son muy modernos.

Los Stinger se diseñaron en 1967 y se introdujeron en 1978.

Los Javalin son diseño del 89 y en activo desde 1996.

Vamos, que no se ha creado armamento mucho más sofisticado desde hace 30 años? Tiene que haber movidas que ni imaginamos.


----------



## duncan (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que dice el you tuber de cosas militares que la retirada de ejército ruso de kiev ha sido limpia y ordenada y sin apenas bajas. Cuando mínimo han perdido 100 blindados. Voy a dejar de verlo. Y mira que me gusta y me cae bien. No sé puede mentir de esta manera al público. El único you tuber que recomiendo es gmitu



Y un poco más adelante dice que algunos lo pueden ver de esa forma, y que Rusia ha fracasado.


----------



## djvan (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Cito este mensaje mío de ayer, unos periodistas lo han geolocalizado e investigado y sería lo contrario: un ataque ruso fallido que se estrelló en su propio territorio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que desastre..

y estos quieren pulsar el botóncito rojo??

que garantías tienen?


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Espero que sea asi, aunque no me extrañaria que Alemania o Francia presionen a Ucrania para ello. Yo creo que USA quiere una Rusia debil, por tanto mientras le siga suministrando armamento.. no hay problema



Es que en teoría no puede. Ucrania está definida territorialmente en su declaración de independencia de la URSS votada en referéndum. Tendría que hacer otro para poder ceder soberanía territorial a otro estado.

Otra cosa es que le presionen para aceptar no intentar retomar el territorio ocupado por la vía de las armas. Esto sí puede ser, porque son así de miopes: aunque seguramente se puede conseguir un alto el fuego permanente a corto plazo esto llevaría a una situación muy inestable, donde la tensión geoplítica y guerra latente no dejaría de estar presente y se daría un rearme contínuo en Rusia y Europa a la espera de cualquier chispa.

No se si lo están pensando bien, esto tiene difícil solución mientras Putin esté ahí.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Joder con Pedro Baños, ¡menudo análisis! Ya en el primer tweet habla de "sexto califa", la realidad es que es el tercero... El hilo es una muestra perfecta de que este señor no se entera de nada y no ha seguido la trayectoria de este grupo insurgente durante todos estos años, luego se sorprenderá cuando pase alguna cosa gorda y seguramente se monte sus pajas mentales conspiranoicas (en la línea de la narrativa islamista del Kremlin):




Edito para añadir que he encontrado un artículo de Pedro Baños acusando a Turquía (OTAN) de estar detrás del Estado Islámico, este tipo suelta la propaganda rusa allí donde puede desde hace AÑOS: ENTREVISTA: REFLEXIONES SOBRE EL ESTADO ISLÁMICO CON EL CORONEL PEDRO BAÑOS BAJO


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Nos venden estas armas como lo last de lo last y estamos hablando de que casi tienen 40 años sus diseños... en concreto veo en Wikipedia que el Starstreak se introdujo en el 86. Osea que habrá muchas otras cosas que si que son nuevas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que los americanos quieran darles los últimos juguetes a los ucranianos para que caigan en manos rusas. Pero es que, además, no se necesita mucho más para hacer retroceder a los turcochinos.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Espero que sea asi, aunque no me extrañaria que Alemania o Francia presionen a Ucrania para ello. Yo creo que USA quiere una Rusia debil, por tanto mientras le siga suministrando armamento.. no hay problema



Cuanto más cerca esté UKR de ganar la guerra, más tenderán Alemania y Francia a considerar Ucrania como han considerado a España largo tiempo, como una amenaza a su hegemonía industrial. 

Sería un contrapoder anti-Woke, pro-USA dentro de una UE con demasiados complejos antiuseños y con una afinidad nauseabunda por los actos de alcoba elevados a política educativa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

No le encuentro interés a la propaganda del orinal palanganas y al del resto de mercenarios que ahora están promocionando en burbuja el palanganato. eterno olvido.

Muy debil respuesta occidental a los crimenes de lesa humanidad del imperio pederasta, ametrallando civiles por la calle es la nueva de esa maquinaria de crimen. 

Telon de acero A RAS




Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Joder con Pedro Baños, ¡menudo análisis! Ya en el primer tweet habla de "sexto califa", la realidad es que es el tercero... El hilo es una muestra perfecta de que este señor no se entera de nada y no ha seguido la trayectoria de este grupo insurgente durante todos estos años, luego se sorprenderá cuando pase alguna cosa gorda y seguramente se monte sus pajas mentales conspiranoicas (en la línea de la narrativa islamista del Kremlin):


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Equipo ruso abandonado al intentar cruzar el río Irpin, Óblast de Kiev.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Joder con Pedro Baños, ¡menudo análisis! Ya en el primer tweet habla de "sexto califa", la realidad es que es el tercero... El hilo es una muestra perfecta de que este señor no se entera de nada y no ha seguido la trayectoria de este grupo insurgente durante todos estos años, luego se sorprenderá cuando pase alguna cosa gorda y seguramente se monte sus pajas mentales conspiranoicas (en la línea de la narrativa islamista del Kremlin):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sus jefes del FSB le habrán pedido que cambie de tema.


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos en retirada están minando casas y cadáveres. Que mal perder. Y menos mal que son hermanos eslavos, que llegan a ser negros y ya no se. 









Russia ‘won’t chase after US’ for talks, Lavrov says - follow live


Foreign minister’s comments come after he was snubbed by US secretary of state Antony Blinken




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No le encuentro interés a la propaganda del orinal palanganas y al del resto de mercenarios que ahora están promocionando en burbuja el palanganato. eterno olvido.
> 
> Muy debil respuesta occidental a los crimenes de lesa humanidad del imperio pederasta, ametrallando civiles por la calle es la nueva de esa maquinaria de crimen.
> 
> Telon de acero A RAS



El problema es que intoxica a la sociedad española con burdas mentiras, tiene una buena cantidad de fanboys detrás que extienden aún más su mensaje. Tiene a mucha gente engañada, anteayer mismo un amigo me dijo que Pedro Baños era el que más controlaba del tema y que parecía el mejor de todos los que salen en la tele hablando de la guerra, hace unas semanas mi tío me dijo algo parecido...


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

Muy buen nuevo artículo de Kamil Galeev.









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Imperial Reboot In a previous thread I outlined three scenarios for the Russian future: 1. North Korea 2. Imperial Reboot 3. National Divorce Last time I discussed North Korea (Putin stays in power). N...…




threadreaderapp.com









__





Los viejos langostos son los que apoyan a Putin


Según sondeos en Rusia. En España supongo que igual, viejos langostos comunistas nostálgicos de la URSS y las grandezas de tito Stalin. Los jóvenes que son a los que pueden mandar al frente están en contra en su mayoría. Nota: curioso el pestazo a podemismo y feminismo rancio que desprende...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Bucha. Civiles asesinados y atados…


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Buenos mapas de la BBC









Ukraine war in maps: Tracking the Russian invasion


Ukrainian troops are under heavy bombardment as Russian forces inch towards key targets.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Empieza a subir las bajas de aeronaves


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

El hilo entero está bien, pero esta frase es muy esclarecedora.


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bucha. Civiles asesinados y atados…



Lo de Bucha hay un vídeo por ahí rodando tremendo, debe haber sido una masacre de civiles, hijos de puta


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (2 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Ponedme al día.
> 
> ¿Entonces Ucrania está resistiendo gracias al armamento occidental muy superior al ruso? ¿Los drones y satélites están siendo decisivos? ¿Cuánto armamento puntero están recibiendo? ¿Esto no lo considera Rusia una intervención de Occidente?



Pregúntaselo a la novia del sodomita del bótox


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Venimos de aquí:
> Se llevan 7 autobuses de soldados desplegados en Chernobyl a hospitales en Bielorusia
> 
> 
> ...



claro, hombre, por esto no han tomado kiev, se han puesto malitos porque no sabían que había radiacion en la zona de exclusión esa

ni carteles había ni nada... bueno, sí, pero era todo "propaganda" para asustar a los rusos


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los rusos en retirada están minando casas y cadáveres. Que mal perder. Y menos mal que son hermanos eslavos, que llegan a ser negros y ya no se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso explica por qué en la retirada no les están masacrando


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Festival del humor: Ucrania ha perdido mas tanques de los que tenia


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Venimos de aquí:
> Se llevan 7 autobuses de soldados desplegados en Chernobyl a hospitales en Bielorusia
> 
> 
> ...



Abolutamente gilipollas, cada soldado ruso. Eso del desconocimiento, no cuela. Os pongo foto random de El Bosque Rojo:


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor: Ucrania ha perdido mas tanques de los que tenia



Me imagino al memo este preguntarse según habla -Y si no eran ucranianos ¿de quién eran? ¡Oh Wait! -


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocerle a Putin el mérito por haber conseguido ganarse a los más subnormales de las extremas izquierda y derecha. Todos foreros de burbuja y chincheteados, si no algo más, por calopez.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Otro fracaso de la madre Rusia. Un awacs nadando en el mar negro



Los awaks rusos son anfibios, es parte del plan ocultarlos flotando justo a nivel para detectar helicópteros volando bajo.


----------



## Visrul (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del humor: Ucrania ha perdido mas tanques de los que tenia



¿Pero el portavoz ese ruso se leerá y razonará los informes que le pasan antes de salir a decirlos? Es que a lo mejor la siguiente vez es capaz de decir que llevan 5.000 tanques ucranianos destruidos...


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El hilo entero está bien, pero esta frase es muy esclarecedora.



Un ruso-ruso no será sacritificado mientras haya medio-rusos disponibles. 

Esto explicaría las ejecuciones sumarias de los civiles en edad militar. Cada uno que no reclutan es un ruso-ruso más de carne de cañon y seguramente los comandantes quieran cuota de "voluntarios" sí o sí, porque les va la vida en ello, así que un tiro en la nuca de uno le parece bien si eso logra que de un pueblo saquen el triple de movilizados. 

El rendimiento de estos medio-rusos en el campo de batalla es el que vemos todos los días, o son carne de barbacoa o desertan abandonando millones en material. Seguro que más de uno está tentado de ser potencial ciudadano de segunda ucraniano en un Donbass de Ucrania que ser un seguro medio-ruso a día de hoy.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Pero el portavoz ese ruso se leerá y razonará los informes que le pasan antes de salir a decirlos? Es que a lo mejor la siguiente vez es capaz de decir que llevan 5.000 tanques ucranianos destruidos...



El listón está muy alto desde hace tiempo, aún se debe esforzar más.


----------



## Ricardiano (2 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Nos venden estas armas como lo last de lo last y estamos hablando de que casi tienen 40 años sus diseños... en concreto veo en Wikipedia que el Starstreak se introdujo en el 86. Osea que habrá muchas otras cosas que si que son nuevas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leí por ahí que en realidad todas esas armas se desarrollaron básicamente para el escenario de una invasión soviética de Europa occidental. En un escenario con miles de tanques avanzando por Europa, la OTAN no tenía suficientes tanques para contraponer a los soviéticos. Así que decidieron crear toda una serie de armas antitanque ligeras, fáciles de usar, baratas y muy efectivas. Como se está viendo.

Yo creo que este tipo de doctrinas quedaron más que desfasadas con la enorme capacidad aérea que tiene la OTAN. Hoy los tanques no son más que latas de sardinas donde cocerse vivo. Por eso los ejercitos más serios básicamente están relegando al tanque, cuando no lo van suprimiendo. Por ejemplo los marines usanos ya no cuentan con tanques.

Que sí, que en guerras asimétricas y todo eso pues pueden estar bien. Pero la realidad es que cualquier ejercito con algo de capacidad te puede causar unas bajas bestiales. Sin superioridad aérea los tanque no sirven de nada. Eso por no hablar del enorme coste que tiene un tanque. Mantenmiento, lo que chupa para poder avanzar...Vamos más desventajas que ventajas en la guerra moderna.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Leí por ahí que en realidad todas esas armas se desarrollaron básicamente para el escenario de una invasión soviética de Europa occidental. En un escenario con miles de tanques avanzando por Europa, la OTAN no tenía suficientes tanques para contraponer a los soviéticos. Así que decidieron crear toda una serie de armas antitanque ligeras, fáciles de usar, baratas y muy efectivas. Como se está viendo.
> 
> Yo creo que este tipo de doctrinas quedaron más que desfasadas con la enorme capacidad aérea que tiene la OTAN. Hoy los tanques no son más que latas de sardinas donde cocerse vivo. Por eso los ejercitos más serios básicamente están relegando al tanque, cuando no lo van suprimiendo. Por ejemplo los marines usanos ya no cuentan con tanques.
> 
> Que sí, que en guerras asimétricas y todo eso pues pueden estar bien. Pero la realidad es que cualquier ejercito con algo de capacidad te puede causar unas bajas bestiales. Sin superioridad aérea los tanque no sirven de nada. Eso por no hablar del enorme coste que tiene un tanque. Mantenmiento, lo que chupa para poder avanzar...Vamos más desventajas que ventajas en la guerra moderna.



esto...


----------



## McNulty (2 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los awaks rusos son anfibios, es parte del plan ocultarlos flotando justo a nivel para detectar helicópteros volando bajo.



Eso no es un AWACS paletazos.


----------



## Poncio (2 Abr 2022)

Si se cumplieran sus visiones todos ellos acabarían en Kolimá, sometidos por el knut sin que al Zar de todas las Rusias se le moviera un músculo.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no es un AWACS paletazos.



Es un radar anfibio que detecta galliñas a 200km.


----------



## Casino (2 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no es un AWACS paletazos.




Dinos lo que es, que se te ve muy ejperto 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Dos fotos que no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Energodar... 


Van flechaos hacia Melitopol. Va a ser la Madre de todas las Batallas, el Waterloo de Putin.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Abr 2022)

No me da tiempo de seguiros. Es lo que tiene trabajar a destajo y tener familia.

Os pongo un documento interesante. Yo jamás hubiera lanzado desde tan cerca. Un tiro suicida.



He llegado a la misma conclusión que el vídeo, demasiado cerca, el arma NLAW declara 20m, por lo que no da tiempo a coger velocidad ni montarse el arma del misil.

También os pongo interesantes vídeos (algo antiguos) a la antigua usanza de reporteros. Se echa en falta calidad informativa y buenas toma con buena resolución. Estoy enganchado a estos videos-reportaje de 2-4 minutos.



Los de France TV son muy buenos.


----------



## Satori (2 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los awaks rusos son anfibios, es parte del plan ocultarlos flotando justo a nivel para detectar helicópteros volando bajo.



Creo que es fake, los awacs rusos no son turbohélice sino de motores a reacción. 

Estoy casi seguro que la foto corresponde a un E2C Hawkeye,


----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La paliza de los ucranianos al ejercito ruso en kiev será recordada y estudiada durante décadas.



Lo mismo no ha acabado todavía. Si es cierto que los rusos se están reagrupando para una nueva ofensiva, corren el riesgo de una vez concentrados volver a tener miles de bajas humanas y materiales.

Yo sigo esperando ver a Putin colgado de una farola en medio de la Plaza Roja.


----------



## Casino (2 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Creo que es fake, los awacs rusos no son turbohélice sino de motores a reacción.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro que la foto corresponde a un E2C Hawkeye,




Parece un Grumman C-2 Greyhound, y acabó ahí por un accidente en Virginia, EE.UU.
Fíjese en las hélices.

edito: tras buscar confirmación, la noticia indica que se trataba de un Hawkeye.
1 dead, 2 injured in Navy Hawkeye crash off Virginia coast 
No sabía que llevaban ya esas hélices. Perdón por el retraso.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Venimos de aquí:
> Se llevan 7 autobuses de soldados desplegados en Chernobyl a hospitales en Bielorusia
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Putin es un negacionista de la explosión de Chernóbil. Y que se ha creído que es una conspiración otánica y occidental lo de la explosión y la fuga radiactiva, y que lo que esconde el famoso sarcófago es un puente dimensional para viajar en el espacio tiempo y visitar galaxias lejanas.

Por eso mandó a sus soldados allí, para hacerse con el oscuro secreto del Chernóbil y quedarse con la puerta dimensional que oculta el sarcófago que construyó occidente para ocultarlo.

Sin duda es otra jugada maestra de Putin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

bueno los indices de radiacion en los alrededores de chernobil son 3 o 5 mliseverns...no pasa nada por estar 1 hora o 1 dia..pero si llevan un mes...a sabber que habran removido


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Abr 2022)

Es perfectamente posible. 
El polvo radiactivo a cientos de metros de la central fue recogido y enterrado en las zanjas que ellos han abierto como trincheras. Una vez que unos cuantos se embadurnan, toda una compañía puede estar contaminada y desarrollar síntomas de envenenamiento radiactivo. 
No se si es verdad, pero es perfectamente plausible si estaban tomando posiciones para defender la central.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Espero que Zelensky no acepte ni un alto al fuego ni la paz. Si hay que estar 1 año como en Yemen se aguanta. Pero a los rusos no se les regala nada de territorio. Los que tienen prisas por acabar son ellos. Ucrania puede aguantar muchos años recibiendo armamento de 30 países. Rusia no. Rusia colapsara socialmente, políticamente y militarmente si el conflicto se alarga. Para cada pais dale un poco de armas a Ucrania no se supone un esfuerzo colosal. Rusia cada día es más débil en la mesa de egociaciones políticas. Rusia se acabará marchando de Ucrania por si sola y cediendo.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sigues siendo un cobarde de mierda tironucable.
> Vergüenza me daría no defender mi patria, mereces todo mi desprecio y repugnancia.



Si tan importante es poque froilan y demás están exentos de ir?

ahora toca

es que podrían usarlo para extorsionar y tal


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Es como si eeuu en la época de Sadam hussein invade Irak y se retira de Bagdad siendo apalizado. Y dice que Bagdad no era el objetivo. Y se queda en una zona tipo Erbil donde están sus aliados y lo llama éxito. Y mientras Sadam en Bagdad. Controlando casi todo el país. La humillación a rusia ha sido brutal.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Pues se contrata mercenarios turcos y musulmanes de Asia central que están hartos de la opresión rusa


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sigues siendo un cobarde de mierda tironucable.
> Vergüenza me daría no defender mi patria, mereces todo mi desprecio y repugnancia.



lo escribes desde ucrania?

En que parte de la guerra dices que está zelensky y sus hijos?


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es perfectamente posible.
> El polvo radiactivo a cientos de metros de la central fue recogido y enterrado en las zanjas que ellos han abierto como trincheras. Una vez que unos cuantos se embadurnan, toda una compañía puede estar contaminada y desarrollar síntomas de envenenamiento radiactivo.
> No se si es verdad, pero es perfectamente plausible si estaban tomando posiciones para defender la central.



Putin quería que le trajeran un bote nuevo de colacao, que se le está acabando el que tenía. Lo que pasa es que esos rusos lo entendieron mal.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

La cia debe empezar a contratar a mercenarios chechenos, de urbekistan, de Kazajstán, Georgia. Que están hartos de la opresión de Rusia y que han sufrido en sus carnes a la urrs


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si tan importante es poque froilan y demás están exentos de ir?
> 
> ahora toca
> 
> es que podrían usarlo para extorsionar y tal



La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Die Welt: Alemania ha aprobado un envío de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería PbV-501 de la República Checa a Ucrania. (foto ilustrativa)
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya puta mierda de chatarra les envian, que les envien unos leopard



Es _desde_ la República Checa. Andaban en un tercer país cedidos.
Son vehículos de la época de la RDA que los ucranianos conocen muy bien.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.



academia militar de amigos donde hace lo que quiere porque va a ser su jefa

comparar eso con la mili......................

hasta froilan aprobó allí habiendo suspendido en todos los demás

joder Covaleda hasta tu sabes que no es lo mismo la mili que no se si te toco hacerla a ti que un sitio donde todos saben que tu vas a estar por encima de ellos y mejor tratarte bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

ayuda tambien que te hayan invadido porque si...


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Una esvástica en el centro, nazi confirmado.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> academia militar de amigos donde hace lo que quiere porque va a ser su jefa
> 
> comparar eso con la mili......................
> 
> hasta froilan aprobó allí habiendo suspendido en todos los demás



Como tampoco en esto tienes ni puta idea no me molestaré en desarrollarte una mierda, porque es como hablar con mi sobrino antes de que hiciera la comunión.

Repito: 
*La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.*


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es como si eeuu en la época de Sadam hussein invade Irak y se retira de Bagdad siendo apalizado. Y dice que Bagdad no era el objetivo. Y se queda en una zona tipo Erbil donde están sus aliados y lo llama éxito. Y mientras Sadam en Bagdad. Controlando casi todo el país. La humillación a rusia ha sido brutal.



Es que es así.
Todos recordamos la película de "El Hundimiento", y los vídeos de coña que se han hecho a cuenta de la escena de la ofensiva de Steiner.
Pues imagina que la Ofensiva de Steiner en efecto se produce, le dan una tunda a Zhukov y el Ejército Rojo tiene que salir por patas de Alemania en el 45. ¿También dirían que es que ese no era el objetivo, que no cambia nada, que era una finta?


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si tan importante es poque froilan y demás están exentos de ir?
> 
> ahora toca
> 
> es que podrían usarlo para extorsionar y tal





Covaleda dijo:


> La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Dos fotos que no tienen nada que ver.



Alguien puede aclarar que símbolo es él del medallón?


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

*Don Juan Carlos le confió en 1984 la tarea de vigilar la educación y formación de Felipe "acompañándole con frecuencia, orientándole y dirigiéndole con proximidad y asiduidad", y le nombró ayudante-secretario del Príncipe.

que duro tener un militar de secretario para la formación*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

*
4/ Frente Kiev-Chernihiv. Las fuerzas rusas a lo largo del Frente Estratégico Kiev-Chernihiv han sido derrotadas. Las últimas 48 hs. han visto una retirada rusa ordenada del noroeste y oeste de Kiev hacia Bielorrusia. El sitio de Chernihiv ha terminado. El este de Kiev también está libre de tropas rusas. **#Kyiv*








*5/ BLUF, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han superado en combate y generalizado al ejército ruso. La victoria ucraniana en Kiev y el NE de Ucrania sin duda se convertirá en un caso de estudio en defensa urbana, defensa de área y operaciones profundas en un campo de batalla extendido.






6/ Frente Sumi. Las fuerzas rusas a lo largo del Frente Estratégico Sumy han sido derrotadas. Las fuerzas rusas están abandonando el equipo que no es funcional para acelerar su retirada antes de que los contraataques ucranianos de seguimiento puedan aislar las formaciones rusas en retirada. #Sumy #Chernihiv



 





7/ La derrota de las fuerzas rusas en los óblasts de Kyiv, Chernihiv y Sumy ilustra el empleo exitoso de Ucrania de una fuerza economizada centrada en grupos de infantería ligera, mech y artillería, y una combinación de UAV y ataques aéreos para dar forma a un campo de batalla extendido para operaciones profundas. .



8/ Frente Kharkiv-Donbas. Los rusos buscan asegurar el punto objetivo político de todo el óblast de Donetsk y Luhansk hasta sus fronteras administrativas. Si los rusos pueden explotar su victoria en Izium, pueden moverse profundamente en la retaguardia de las posiciones de la UAF a lo largo de la LOC.*









*9/ Frente Sur. Los intentos rusos de renovar las operaciones hacia Mykolaiyv no han tenido éxito. Rusia se enfoca en el establecimiento de una “República Popular de Kherson” para cumplir con el estado final del Kremlin para la conquista territorial del sur y el este de Ucrania. #Kherson*


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

*Las buenas notas 'militares' de Froilán llegan a los 18 años*

de repetir 3 veces a aprobar a la primera al meterlo en una militar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

Movida extraña: Coronel ukro en Odesa pillado con un travesti. Video con pollas inside (No es trola)


Era vlad el empalado.




www.burbuja.info






EL CORONEL Y EL " CABO DE ARTILLERIA " REPASANDO LA ESTRATEGIA DEFENSIVA DE LA CIUDAD











REDADA Y PEQUELA FIESTA CON TRAVISTIS CORONEL UCRANIANO MIENTROS LAS OTROS AL FRESCO POR AHI A PARAR A LOS RUSOS
​


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> academia militar de amigos donde hace lo que quiere porque va a ser su jefa
> 
> comparar eso con la mili......................
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea. Las Academias de oficiales de España son de primerísima calidad, de lo poco que funciona como dios manda


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Si los pro rusos del hilo de Ucrania fueran ayudar al ejército ruso. Se harían pro otan en un 1 hora. Los rusos los enviarían como carne de cañón al frente y si se retiran te fusilan o te llevan a Siberia. Y si te mueres te dejan tirado y no recogen los cadáveres para dárselo a las familias como ha pasado en el aeropuerto de hostomel. Gran civilización la rusa muy humana. Ejemplo para la sociedad.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Acaban de reportar refuerzos rusos entrando desde Bielorrusia por la M-02, hace nada. Esto está al norte de Sumy en un área aún ocupada.

Por otra están cayendo chuzos de punta en Jarkov y por todo el frente este-sureste.

Está claro que andan echando el resto.







Los rusos necesitan urgentemente una inyección de moral, algo que venderle a su gente en la tele porque ciudades importantes realmente no se han hecho con ninguna y lo de Kiev es de muy difícil explicación incluso para un eslavo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no es un AWACS paletazos.




No qué va...


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Las Academias de oficiales de España son de primerísima calidad, de lo poco que funciona como dios manda



Cuando eres su jefe desde que entras y saben que te tienen que obedecer................


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Otro defensor de la raza blanca y anti NWO "reciclado"

senior lieutenant Tsyren Alexandrovich Baldanov deputy commander of a motorized rifle company, 19th motorized rifle division Recycled


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

CORONEL Y CABO D ARTILLERIA CON MISIL JAVELION OCULTO ( ESTABA PROBANDO NUEVAS ESTRATEGIAS )


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *9/ Frente Sur. Los intentos rusos de renovar las operaciones hacia Mykolaiyv no han tenido éxito. Rusia se enfoca en el establecimiento de una “República Popular de Kherson” para cumplir con el estado final del Kremlin para la conquista territorial del sur y el este de Ucrania. #Kherson*



Joder, muy bueno el resumen, la verdad.
Me ha llamado la atención lo del ataque a Mykoláyv. Hace unos días los rusos publicitaron columnas blindadas saliendo desde el área de Jerson en esa dirección creo recordar y no se ha vuelto a saber nada, si les dieron pal pelo, si se clavaron al terreno ante la imposibilidad de avanzar más o si solo era un truco de imagen de los que abundan en estos festivales.
El caso es que ahí sigue el frente. Los ucranianos creo que intentaron también la aproximación a Jerson por el mismo sitio pero tampoco han logrado nada significativo. A saber qué tienen en mente unos y otros, pero antes o después ahí van a haber _ondonadas_ de hostias.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Hoy el turno de reparto le ha tocado a Bélgica

Este ya ha aterrizado




y este viene de camino


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Die Welt: Alemania ha aprobado un envío de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería PbV-501 de la República Checa a Ucrania. (foto ilustrativa)
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya puta mierda de chatarra les envian, que les envien unos leopard



Si os fijáis estos días los ucros están pidiendo urgentemente tanques y blindados a Europa: Inglaterra, Francia y Alemania.

Además de los capturados, necesitarán refuerzos para una contraofensiva. Ahora serán ellos los atacantes y los rusos les esperarán en el este y sur del país principalmente.

Necesitarán infantería equipada con carros de combate que es la única forma de liderar un ofensiva.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Así fue el ataque ucraniano en Rusia: helicópteros volando por la noche a ras del suelo enemigo


El bombardeo de Belgorod no pasará a la historia por sus resultados militares. Destruir ocho depósitos de combustible cercanos al despliegue terrestre del ejército ruso cerca de...




www.elmundo.es





si le preguntan a ucrania puede decir que no era invasión sino una operación especial


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Otro defensor de la raza blanca y anti NWO "reciclado"
> 
> senior lieutenant Tsyren Alexandrovich Baldanov deputy commander of a motorized rifle company, 19th motorized rifle division Recycled



Ha sido desturcochinizado. Estaba claro que lo necesitaba.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hoy el turno de reparto le ha tocado a Bélgica
> 
> Este ya ha aterrizado
> 
> ...



Seguro que no iban cargados de sus famosos chocolates.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hoy el turno de reparto le ha tocado a Bélgica
> 
> Este ya ha aterrizado
> 
> ...





Jojojo el enano kremlinita se debe estar tirando de los pelos de los sobacos... pero naaaada, pa chulo él.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Joder, muy bueno el resumen, la verdad.
> Me ha llamado la atención lo del ataque a Mykoláyv. Hace unos días los rusos publicitaron columnas blindadas saliendo desde el área de Jerson en esa dirección creo recordar y no se ha vuelto a saber nada, si les dieron pal pelo, si se clavaron al terreno ante la imposibilidad de avanzar más o si solo era un truco de imagen de los que abundan en estos festivales.
> El caso es que ahí sigue el frente. Los ucranianos creo que intentaron también la aproximación a Jerson por el mismo sitio pero tampoco han logrado nada significativo. A saber qué tienen en mente unos y otros, pero antes o después ahí van a haber _ondonadas_ de hostias.



Hace resumenes cada 2 o 3 dias, recomiendo seguirle.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

El objetivo de la finta no era ganar la guerra , es dejar un país lleno de chatarra

Kyiv region


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> El objetivo de la finta no era ganar la guerra , es dejar un país lleno de chatarra
> 
> Kyiv region



creo que Rusia quería que Ucrania se enriqueciera vendiendo chatarra


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo el enano kremlinita se debe estar tirando de los pelos de los sobacos... pero naaaada, pa chulo él.



Es que el pobre todavía no se han enterado de todo lo que tiene en contra, conseguir que Suecia rompiera su neutralidad es algo al alcance de muy pocos idiotas.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

A este blindado ruso le han atizado cargadito de municion


----------



## Agropecuario (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En que parte de la guerra dices que está zelensky y sus hijos?



En una similar a la de Putin y los suyos, con la diferencia de que Zelensky no empezó nada.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Vela, hípica, remo y clases privadas de música: así es la academia militar de Froilán*
> 
> Como la mili y tal
> 
> hasta a alguno le habrá quedado claro la diferencia de la academia militar a la que va la familia real con la mili



Un colegio Privado en Estados Unidos, donde si, la educación en valores militares se ve como una cosa normal y existen ese tipo de Academias PRIVADAS, (todos recordamos "M_ás allá del honor_") confundida con una Academia Militar en España, a la que la Princesa de Asturias tendrá que ir por obligación.

Empanada mental nivel Dios.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que el pobre todavía no se han enterado de todo lo que tiene en contra, conseguir que Suecia rompiera su neutralidad es algo al alcance de muy pocos idiotas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009803





"Pero él no necesita a Occidente, tiene de su lado a los cagaplayas, mozambiqueños, y a un Poderoso Rey de la Micronesia, gñe gñe"

Este panoli no sabe a quién se ha puesto en contra, lol.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> En una similar a la de Putin y los suyos, con la diferencia de que Zelensky no empezó nada.



Esa misma pregunta y esa misma respuesta ya se le dio hace días. No le hagas mucho caso, viene a ser como una mascota que no ha salido a la calle a cagar todavía.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Un colegio Privado en Estados Unidos, donde si, la educación en valores militares se ve como una cosa normal y existen ese tipo de Academias PRIVADAS, (todos recordamos "M_ás allá del honor_") confundida con una Academia Militar en España, a la que la Princesa de Asturias tendrá que ir por obligación.
> 
> Empanada mental nivel Dios.



Donde a parte de aceptar a uno que repite 3 veces la eso y donde van todos los príncipes









El nuevo escándalo de Froilán por el que ha sido expulsado de una conocida discoteca


El nieto del Rey Emérito ha protagonizado un nuevo altercado el pasado fin de semana por el que ha pagado las consecuencias.




www.larazon.es





*12. 'Tripitir' curso y aprobar mágicamente en Estados Unidos*
Uno de los hitos más destacables de* Felipe de Marichalar* es que tras repetir tres veces de curso, *consiguió graduarse a la vez que el resto de sus compañeros*. En Estados Unidos aprobó cinco cursos en tres años. La forma de gestión en educación de los centros estadounidenses tendría la respuesta a este logro. Tras superar lo que allí conocen como _high school_, los alumnos pasan directamente a la Universidad

*15. La pelea a las puertas del Teatro Barceló*



Froilán protagoniza un desagradable incidente con otro chico
A principios de 2017, el programa _Sálvame_ emitía un vídeo del sobrino díscolo de Felipe VI en actitud chulesca contra un joven a las puertas de una discoteca de Madrid: "¿Que me vas a pegar tú? Tócame", dijo el hijo de *la infanta Elena*. "*Eres el nieto del Rey, no te voy a tocar"*, le responde el joven con el que discutía. "Me estás empujando tú. Yo no te estoy tocando. Ten cuidadito. No me toques".

*16. La obsesión con las cámaras en Sevilla*
El pasado mes de octubre, *Froilán viajaba hasta Sevilla* para acompañar a su íntimo amigo *Gonzalo Caballero* a la boda de otro amigo, *Javier Calle Mora* con *Coki Prieto Pareja-Obregó*n. Concluido el convite, celebrado en la Casa de Pilatos, el sector más joven de los invitados, incluyendo a *Alba Díaz* (18), hija de *Vicky Martín Berrocal* (45), acudieron a una famosa discoteca.

Fuentes internas de la sala informaron a *JALEOS* de que tuvieron que frenar varias veces al joven por su "obsesión" al creer que estaba siendo grabado por otros clientes del exclusivo establecimiento.

*17. El robo del dinero en el bingo*
Principios de 2018 y *la peor forma de arrancar el año para Felipe Froilán*. A la salida del Bingo Canoe, el famoso local ubicado en el Paseo de la Castellana de Madrid, le sustrajeron un sobre con *1.400 euros en su interior*. Sorprendía que un joven de entonces 19 años portase contigo una cantidad tan grande de dinero exclusivamente para ocio. 

valores militares y educación

*19. La bronca en el AVE por el honor de su familia*





Felipe Juan Froilán de Marichalar. Gtres
Se presumía un tranquilo viaje en AVE desde Málaga a Madrid cuando *Felipe escuchó cómo Ernesto Alba*, dirigente del PCE, se reía a carcajadas de un 'meme' relativo a su abuela *Sofía* y su tía, la reina *Letizia*, tras el encontronazo viral de la Catedral de Palma. "*¡Qué asco! ¡Hijos de p...! ¡Dais asco! ¡Estos son unos flojos!*", comentó Alba que espetó Froilán.

*20. Los escoltas se quieren ir de su lado*





Felipe de Marichalar con su escolta. Gtres
El equipo de seguridad que acompaña cada día a Froilán* ha llegado a aseverar que no soporta más que el joven se meta en problemas constantemente.* Misma reacción que tuvo la escolta real con *la infanta Elena*, su madre, de quien aseguraban que igual "te preguntaba por tus hijos cada día que te daba un grito tremendo". *¿Cuestión de sangre?*


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A este blindado ruso le han atizado cargadito de municion





Joder qué pedo.


Planeado pedo.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que el pobre todavía no se han enterado de todo lo que tiene en contra, conseguir que Suecia rompiera su neutralidad es algo al alcance de muy pocos idiotas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009803



Me autocito para ampliar, ahora mismo en Rumanía




La cisterna es Francesa, el Sentry OTAN (con base en Alemania) y el Orion americano llegado de Grecia.

Tiene a toda Europa, y EE.UU., en contra y apoyando a Ucrania, si su ejercito fuera lo que se esperaba sobre el papel todavía podría rascar algo, viendo lo que realmente ha resultado ser va a recibir por todas partes.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> En una similar a la de Putin y los suyos, con la diferencia de que Zelensky no empezó nada.



No había que defender a la patria y tal si te invadían y no hacerlo te merecía el mayor desprecio y tal?

a putin y sus hijos ya lo he dicho yo antes


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

__





Alemania contraataca: ya estudia la nacionalización de las unidades de Gazprom y Rosneft. Rusia se queja y afirma que es una falta grave...


https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/energie/erdgas-gazprom-gibt-seine-deutsche-tochter-gazprom-germania-auf/28221048.html?utm_term=organisch&utm_campaign=standard&utm_content=ne&utm_medium=social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1648820807 La prensa alemana también dice que Putin aceptó que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Me autocito para ampliar, ahora mismo en Rumanía
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009807
> 
> ...





Y la OTAN trabajando a tope, practicando todo lo entrenado, coordinando, tomando buena nota de todos los movimientos del enemigo y sin exponer un sólo componente.

Debilitando al principal rival más y más y por décadas a cada segundo que pasa.

Un sueño. Lástima que hay una guerra real detrás.

Como decía uno de vosotros, ni concebido en Langley sería mejor...


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> A día de hoy, la *formación castrense* de la princesa Leonor es una auténtica incógnita. La primera vez que don Felipe se vistió de militar fue en mayo de 1977, tenía nueve años. La crónica de 'El País' de aquel día comienza: "Al Príncipe de Asturias y heredero de la Corona española, don Felipe de Borbón, le cortaron ayer el pelo al estilo militar y se puso el uniforme reglamentario para *filiarse como soldado de honor en el regimiento Inmemorial del Rey*". El acto se celebró en el cuartel Infante don Juan y fue un día grande para la familia. Acudieron los Reyes, las Infantas, la condesa de Barcelona y las altas autoridades del Estado
> 
> la mili misma



Eres tonto niño.
Ni sabes de lo que hablas. Ni sabes por supuesto cuando ni como fue ese acto que tanto subrayas, ni nada de nada. Eres un perfecto ignorante, y lo malo no es eso, lo malo es que te rebozas en ello cual puerco en cochiquera.
Ahora si no te importa estamos aquí los hombres hablando de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Vete a jugar por ahí, anda.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Los british van a entregar a los ucras, artilleria de largo alcance y radares de contrabateria.... creo que vamos a ver cositas muy interesantes en las proximas semanas


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Yo ya no se si Lukashenko se dedica a trolear los suyos o habla en serio , da para pelicula de humor este personaje

"Lukashenko dijo que la tecnología conlleva ideas perjudiciales para la espiritualidad y nuestra mentalidad eslava"


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los british van a entregar a los ucras, artilleria de largo alcance y radares de contrabateria.... creo que vamos a ver cositas muy interesantes en las proximas semanas





Total, ya el enano gastó el comodín de "que estoy muy loco y aprieto el botón".

Ya es cosa de ir dándole juguetes a Ucrania in crescendo hasta que implosione el gnomo.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Yo ya no se si Lukashenko se dedica a trolear los suyos o habla en serio , da para pelicula de humor este personaje
> 
> "Lukashenko dijo que la tecnología conlleva ideas perjudiciales para la espiritualidad y nuestra mentalidad eslava"



Está entrenando a su población para la autarquía...


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si tan importante es poque froilan y demás están exentos de ir?
> 
> ahora toca
> 
> es que podrían usarlo para extorsionar y tal





Covaleda dijo:


> La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los british van a entregar a los ucras, artilleria de largo alcance y radares de contrabateria.... creo que vamos a ver cositas muy interesantes en las proximas semanas



Los british de artillería de campo saben un rato largo desde siempre.

Y las distancias para estas cosas parecen mucho pero no son tanto:













Vamos, a tiro _de piedra_ están como quien dice.


----------



## Silvia Charo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

Movida extraña: Coronel ukro en Odesa pillado con un travesti. Video con pollas inside (No es trola)


Eres tú quien tiene que demostrar las generalidades que extrapolas a partir de un caso excepcional, cual charo todóloga feminista en tertulia de sobremesa. Otra Elisa Beni de la vida. paparruchas:paparruchas:paparruchas: No soy feminista, no insistas, las mentiras por mucho repetirlas no se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Hilo interesante donde explica la importancia de la acción en Belgorod , hay la posibilidad de acciones encubiertas de USA/UK



Los rusos más que desnazificar Ucrania se dedican al pillaje :


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

En el sector de Chernigov imagino que los rusos harán lo imposible por conservar el mayor tiempo que puedan la carretera M01, porque visto lo visto es la única vía que tienen para escapar antes de que les hagan un Kiev 2.0:







Mi apuesta pasa porque veremos cosas chulísimas en cuestión de dos o tres días en esa área.


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

*"Yo no soy mujer, así que no tengo días malos''*

Dice Putin

Aunque estos 37 días............


*8. Ninguna referencia a la necesidad de luchar contra el terrorismo puede ser un argumento para restringir los derechos humanos.*
Los derechos humanos son inalienables, estos siempre deben ser tomados en cuenta dentro de cualquier conflicto.

Dice Putin.............


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Hilo interesante donde explica la importancia de la acción en Belgorod , hay la posibilidad de acciones encubiertas de USA/UK
> 
> 
> 
> Los rusos más que desnazificar Ucrania se dedican al pillaje :



Ya lo dijimos en este hilo cuando ocurrió , huele más a una op. diseñada en Langley que a una falsa bandera como se comentaba, y este militar va por ahí , lo llama Deep Strike y está diseñada para que los Rusos se den cuenta que son muy vulnerables incluso en su territorio si la cosa se pone peor.................así que ellos verán si quieren seguir jugando a las invasiones ............


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos en este hilo cuando ocurrió , huele más a una op. diseñada en Langley que a una falsa bandera como se comentaba, y este militar va por ahí , lo llama Deep Strike y está diseñada para que los Rusos se den cuenta que son muy vulnerables incluso en su territorio si la cosa se pone peor.................así que ellos verán si quieren seguir jugando a las invasiones ............





De esos hay miles de objetivos, depende de lo "especialita" que resulte siendo la operación.

Aunque a la rata no la quieren arrinconar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Zapadores rusos empleando detectores de minas IMPS-2 y un vehículo no tripulado Uran-6:




Los tractores han cazado algo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En el sector de Chernigov imagino que los rusos harán lo imposible por conservar el mayor tiempo que puedan la carretera M01, porque visto lo visto es la única vía que tienen para escapar antes de que les hagan un Kiev 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SuriyakMaps representa esa zona de la siguiente manera: Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps

Los rusos deberían de estar sólo por el noroeste de Chernihiv, si es que no se han retirado de forma total. Por la zona noreste de Konotop se habrían visto tanques rusos dirección Rusia, es muy probable que casi la totalidad del ejército ruso por la zona norte de la línea Sumy-Kiev ya no esté en Ucrania.


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos en este hilo cuando ocurrió , huele más a una op. diseñada en Langley que a una falsa bandera como se comentaba, y este militar va por ahí , lo llama Deep Strike y está diseñada para que los Rusos se den cuenta que son muy vulnerables incluso en su territorio si la cosa se pone peor.................así que ellos verán si quieren seguir jugando a las invasiones ............



Si .basicamente explica :

1 - El efecto psicologico devastador sobre el enemigo , una linea imaginaria que divide países no te va a proteger

2.- La operación no es tan fácil como enviar 2 helicopteros



> It required analysis of target set, planning of the mission, preparation of the routes, jamming of the enemy radars, and a precise strike ability. 5/


----------



## moncton (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Está entrenando a su población para la autarquía...



Si, la famosa autarquia, en lugar de Nutella (30% avellanas) tienes nocilla (8% de avellanas)

Los chavalitos de hoy no se acordaran, pero yo he comido sucedaneo de chocolate, basicamente manteca de cacao con grasas vegetales, azucar y un minimo de cacao en polvo para darle sabor

Autarquia con economia paco = malnutricion


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Abr 2022)

Listado de oficiales de alto rango rusos caídos. Caen como moscas: «Russian general officers are dropping like flies».


«Russian general officers are dropping like flies» Entendiendo por alto rango al menos aquel oficial senior, comandante o teniente coronel, que lidere un batallón (agrupación de varias compañías motorizadas de infantería y compañías de tanques de hasta 500-1000 hombres). Cuentan con guardia...




www.burbuja.info





Aquí tenéis en la segunda página una nueva historia de altos mandos rusos y su unidad de élite desactivada. Estas imágenes ya se saben que son del 331º Regimiento de Asalto de Paracaidistas de la Guardia de Kostromá del 27 de febrero.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, la famosa autarquia, en lugar de Nutella (30% avellanas) tienes nocilla (8% de avellanas)
> 
> Los chavalitos de hoy no se acordaran, pero yo he comido sucedaneo de chocolate, basicamente manteca de cacao con grasas vegetales, azucar y un minimo de cacao en polvo para darle sabor
> 
> Autarquia con economia paco = malnutricion



Todavía no entiendo por qué en España no se ha fomentado más la algarroba como sustituto del chocolate, crece en la mayor parte de España, tiene un sabor dulce de por sí, se puede comer incluso cruda. Molida es buen sustituto del cacao en polvo y se pueden hacer también tabletas. Dulce y sabrosa, que además reduciría la necesidad de importaciones.








Tengo varias vainas por casa, que se conservan de maravilla tras meses, y de vez en cuando la troceo y la añado a la ensalada en trocitos, es parecido a uvas pasas si la partes en trozos pequeños.

La describe bien este artículo de LoPaís: Algarroba, ¿un candidato con opciones para sustituir al chocolate?


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, la famosa autarquia, en lugar de Nutella (30% avellanas) tienes nocilla (8% de avellanas)
> 
> Los chavalitos de hoy no se acordaran, pero yo he comido sucedaneo de chocolate, basicamente manteca de cacao con grasas vegetales, azucar y un minimo de cacao en polvo para darle sabor
> 
> Autarquia con economia paco = malnutricion





Vuelvo a lo de siempre.

Lo grave es si ya los súbditos habían catado lo bueno previamente.

En tal caso, que se dé por jodido el implantador de la autarquía...


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Listado de oficiales de alto rango rusos caídos. Caen como moscas: «Russian general officers are dropping like flies».
> 
> 
> «Russian general officers are dropping like flies» Entendiendo por alto rango al menos aquel oficial senior, comandante o teniente coronel, que lidere un batallón (agrupación de varias compañías motorizadas de infantería y compañías de tanques de hasta 500-1000 hombres). Cuentan con guardia...
> ...





Buenas brasas, vaya barbacoa, vive Dios!


----------



## Tusade (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No había que defender a la patria y tal si te invadían y no hacerlo te merecía el mayor desprecio y tal?
> 
> a putin y sus hijos ya lo he dicho yo antes



Y ya lo hace. Ha conseguido el apoyo total de EE.UU. y Europa, se ha trabajado su imagen pública para los medios Occidentales (necesario para el apoyo político), y gracias a él tienen armamento y asesores de la OTAN para luchar contra los invasores turcochinos.

Lo que no vas a hacer tú ni nadie es exponer tu vida íntima para que tus enemigos la ataquen. Por eso los soldados se cubren la cara cuando se publican videos, para que no los reconozcan. Zelensky es una figura pública, y por eso sus familiares tienen que estar lo más protegidos y ocultos posible, por motivos obvios.

Recuerda que los mercenarios mongoles (grupo Wagner) ya han intentado infiltrarse en Kiev para asesinarle.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo por qué en España no se ha fomentado más la algarroba como sustituto del chocolate, crece en la mayor parte de España, tiene un sabor dulce de por sí, se puede comer incluso cruda. Molida es buen sustituto del cacao en polvo y se pueden hacer también tabletas. Dulce y sabrosa, que además reduciría la necesidad de importaciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009898
> 
> ...



Manda la patente al gnomo, le va a hacer falta...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Listado de oficiales de alto rango rusos caídos. Caen como moscas: «Russian general officers are dropping like flies».
> 
> 
> «Russian general officers are dropping like flies» Entendiendo por alto rango al menos aquel oficial senior, comandante o teniente coronel, que lidere un batallón (agrupación de varias compañías motorizadas de infantería y compañías de tanques de hasta 500-1000 hombres). Cuentan con guardia...
> ...



Quién sabe... a lo mejor toda esta masacre de oficiales rusos no es un error de Putin, me explico: yo siempre he sostenido la tesis de que parte de todo este conflicto con Ucrania justo ahora, en este momento, procede une un intento de golpe de estado contra él... y esta guerra es una manera más de hacer una purga entre sus filas, además de que si estás en el frente recibiendo balazos, no estás en casa organizando un golpe de estado contra Putin.


----------



## pep007 (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Hilo interesante donde explica la importancia de la acción en Belgorod , hay la posibilidad de acciones encubiertas de USA/UK
> 
> 
> 
> Los rusos más que desnazificar Ucrania se dedican al pillaje :



De lo que mas me alucina de esta guerra son unas afirmaciones que vi al principio, hace un mes, donde comentaban que las novias de los soldados rusos les decian que animo, que adelante y que "morouder " todo lo que puedas. Al principio me pensaba que era propaganda otanistica, pero ya he visto varios casos asi, como la recien casada esa que mataron al marido ese lleno de anillos y joyas requisadas.

Dios mio, estos rusos dejan a PacoEspaña como un pais de elite...!


----------



## Tusade (2 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Me extraña que estén mintiendo a putin con los resultados



No le están "mintiendo", sino que le cuentan lo que quiere oír para evitar su ira. Son los típicos "YesMen" que rodean a Dictadores, Tiranos y Autócratas. Este video lo explica muy bien:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Abr 2022)

Bienvenidos al barro!


----------



## pep007 (2 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Listado de oficiales de alto rango rusos caídos. Caen como moscas: «Russian general officers are dropping like flies».
> 
> 
> «Russian general officers are dropping like flies» Entendiendo por alto rango al menos aquel oficial senior, comandante o teniente coronel, que lidere un batallón (agrupación de varias compañías motorizadas de infantería y compañías de tanques de hasta 500-1000 hombres). Cuentan con guardia...
> ...



Jo, que masacre!, no ha quedado ni el apuntador...

Por.cierto,.putos motores rusos, hay algun camion destrozado con el motor en marcha todavia....


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Bienvenidos al barro!





Pregunté a Shaggy, la Z fragoneta de Scooby Doo no es 4x4...mala cosa!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

Comienzan a estallar voces de descontento entre políticos y élites de Rusia, así se encuentra el termómetro de los distintos sectores de influencia.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 


_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES *
*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​
Ver archivo adjunto 1009942


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

DE


Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo pongo en grande.
> 
> ```
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA
> ```


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

LA PICADURA DE LA COBRA GAY









​


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien puede aclarar que símbolo es él del medallón?



Una variante de la esvástica.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que el pobre todavía no se han enterado de todo lo que tiene en contra, conseguir que Suecia rompiera su neutralidad es algo al alcance de muy pocos idiotas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009803



Y romper la de Suiza ya es jugar en otra liga. De record.


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> . Al principio me pensaba que era propaganda otanistica, pero ya he visto varios casos asi, como la recien casada esa que mataron al marido ese lleno de anillos y joyas requisadas.
> 
> Dios mio, estos rusos dejan a PacoEspaña como un pais de elite...!



El pillaje esta en todas las guerras , pero queda muy feo cuando el argumento de la invasión que usan como propaganda es "desnazificar".




Después de las gallinas ahora se dedican a las lavadoras .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

El problema no es el Orinal Palanganas, por si mismo no es nadie, el problema es ambiental. El problema son las redes de promocion y asistencia con las que cuenta esta gente. Gente como el orinal palanganas, la puta por horas de chispert ect, van a existir mientras el kremlin exista y tenga pasta porque domina la propaganda, la infiltracion y el sabotaje. Lo que hay que hacer es como si no existieran y promocionar a individuos claramente alineados contra el palanganato.

Es verdaderamente lamentable que Rusia domine la propaganda geopolitica colocando a sus palanganeros en el analisis geopolitico publico, cuando los paises OTAN tienen 30 veces mas pib o del pelo.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El problema es que intoxica a la sociedad española con burdas mentiras, tiene una buena cantidad de fanboys detrás que extienden aún más su mensaje. Tiene a mucha gente engañada, anteayer mismo un amigo me dijo que Pedro Baños era el que más controlaba del tema y que parecía el mejor de todos los que salen en la tele hablando de la guerra, hace unas semanas mi tío me dijo algo parecido...


----------



## Tails (2 Abr 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Y ya lo hace. Ha conseguido el apoyo total de EE.UU. y Europa, se ha trabajado su imagen pública para los medios Occidentales (necesario para el apoyo político), y gracias a él tienen armamento y asesores de la OTAN para luchar contra los invasores turcochinos.
> 
> Lo que no vas a hacer tú ni nadie es exponer tu vida íntima para que tus enemigos la ataquen. Por eso los soldados se cubren la cara cuando se publican videos, para que no los reconozcan. Zelensky es una figura pública, y por eso sus familiares tienen que estar lo más protegidos y ocultos posible, por motivos obvios.
> 
> Recuerda que los mercenarios mongoles (grupo Wagner) ya han intentado infiltrarse en Kiev para asesinarle.



En 2014 y 2018 tenía el mismo apoyo de estados unidos y europa

Pregunta a todos esos jóvenes obligados si están exponiendo su vida intima para que la ataquen padres e hijos obligados a quedarse mientras zelensky y putin se esconden.............

No deja salir a los demás pero el y sus familiares se esconden

Niños siendo entrenados con armas para que mueran mientras los de zelensky y putin no son obligados a ellos


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Casi 200 blindados rusos perdidos y emboscados en kiev. Y el you tuber cosas militares dice que la salida del ejército ruso fue limpia y segura.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Una variante de la esvástica.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El problema no es el Orinal Palanganas, por si mismo no es nadie, el problema es ambiental. El problema son las redes de promocion y asistencia con las que cuenta esta gente. Gente como el orinal palanganas, la puta por horas de chispert ect, van a existir mientras el kremlin exista y tenga pasta porque domina la propaganda, la infiltracion y el sabotaje. Lo que hay que hacer es como si no existieran y promocionar a individuos claramente alineados contra el palanganato.
> 
> Es verdaderamente lamentable que Rusia domine la propaganda geopolitica colocando a sus palanganeros en el analisis geopolitico publico, cuando los paises OTAN tienen 30 veces mas pib o del pelo.



Imagino , pero asociada a algo en concreto?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Casi 200 blindados rusos perdidos y emboscados en kiev. Y el you tuber cosas militares dice que la salida del ejército ruso fue limpia y segura.



Y gual decía que la operación fue limpia y segura para los Ucranianos. No seas mal pensado.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> El pillaje esta en todas las guerras , pero queda muy feo cuando el argumento de la invasión que usan como propaganda es "desnazificar".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra gran visión estratégica, si Ucrania les revienta los camiones en realidad están reventando bienes ucranianos. Les hacen gastar munición y pierden lavadoras..


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Otra gran visión estratégica, si Ucrania les revienta los camiones en realidad están reventando bienes ucranianos. Les hacen gastar munición y pierden lavadoras..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009987






Desde luego, un crack el que hizo el plan.

Deslavadorizando también. Ajedrez!


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Bienvenidos al barro!



Próximamente en sus pantallas:



Ahí los ucras rompieron diques del rio Irpin para inundar la zona , ahora ya no va a hacer falta........


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Huyen de Kiev, pero siguen ardiendo bien en Jarkov:


----------



## Casino (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien puede aclarar que símbolo es él del medallón?




es el gammadion, la esvástica griega



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Es impresionante la distancia desde la que destruyen blindados con los Javelines. La sensación de pánico del soldado ruso, de no saber por dónde viene la muerte, tiene que ser terrible.


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Yo ya no se si Lukashenko se dedica a trolear los suyos o habla en serio , da para pelicula de humor este personaje
> 
> "Lukashenko dijo que la tecnología conlleva ideas perjudiciales para la espiritualidad y nuestra mentalidad eslava"



Lo comentaba antes. 

En el discurso político que les están vendiendo a los rusos y bielorrusos ahora los iluminados de sus líderes, con la ayuda de pensadores de la talla de Dugin (que tiene un discurso pseudorreligioso y medievo-apocalíptico), resulta que dejan caer que la ciencia a partir de Newton (incluido) tiene algo satánico y que la tecnología (cuando realmente tecnología es casi cualquier cosa que nos rodea, por ejemplo un destornillador) es nociva _per se_. 

Hablan en serio pero para sus vasallos, que son tratados como ganado humano. Ellos por supuesto pueden tener un jet privado con bastante ciencia y tecnología.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

La realidad es que poder dedicarse al saqueo es lo que históricamente mantiene la moral en las invasiones de la horda.
La desmoralizacion del ejercito ruso se debe en gran parte a que la adhesion a las convenciones occidentales de la guerra cercena la moral del orco.
Eso no existia cuando el ejercito rojo se enfrento al aleman, de modo que luchaban con mayor moral sabiendo que podrian violar y robar a mangas llenas.

Pero es algo que el khan esta dispuesto a subsanar al retirarse de estas convenciones.
El palanganato dira por supuesto basura para consumo interno de que estan liberando gente, claro reduciendo sus ciudades a escombro.



Indignado dijo:


> El pillaje esta en todas las guerras , pero queda muy feo cuando el argumento de la invasión que usan como propaganda es "desnazificar".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vuelvo a lo de siempre.
> 
> Lo grave es si ya los súbditos habían catado lo bueno previamente.
> 
> En tal caso, que se dé por jodido el implantador de la autarquía...



Ahi esta el meollo, porque de morirse de hambre bajo los zares o los Soviets tanto da, pero el capitalismo es muy puta y te da cositas guenas y a buen precio

Y alguno dira que los rusos noseque si son duros y tal, pero como decia mi abuelo, a mi dame pan de trigo que del de centeno me canse de comerlo por necesidad


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Otra gran visión estratégica, si Ucrania les revienta los camiones en realidad están reventando bienes ucranianos. Les hacen gastar munición y pierden lavadoras..



Os lo tengo que explicar todo ... Son lavadoras nazis !!

Otra muestra de lo victimistas y mentirosos que pueden ser los turcochinos





gargamelix dijo:


> Hablan en serio pero para sus vasallos, que son tratados como ganado humano. Ellos por supuesto pueden tener un jet privado con bastante ciencia y tecnología.



Fijate que en la propia foto en un círculo rojo hay un ordenador ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

es lo mas psicópata del panorama internacional; arrasan ucrania pero se quejan formalmente de que ucrania les haya fosfatinado combustible en Belgorod.
Solo cabe el telón de acero A RAS con esta gente y pedir la formal descolonizacion de las naciones sometidas del khanato en el seno de las politicas descolonizadoras del siglo pasado



Indignado dijo:


> Os lo tengo que explicar todo ... Son lavadoras nazis !!
> 
> Otra muestra de lo victimistas y mentirosos que pueden ser los turcochinos


----------



## moncton (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os lo tengo que explicar todo ... Son lavadoras nazis !!
> 
> Otra muestra de lo victimistas y mentirosos que pueden ser los turcochinos
> 
> ...



O la ley que sacaron en rusia autorizando la violacion de la propiedad intelectual y las patentes...


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Ukraine war: Gruesome evidence points to war crimes on road outside Kyiv


The BBC finds the charred remains of civilians on a highway where Russian troops had stationed tanks.



www.bbc.com





asesinan civiles. Probablemente esos que vimos en el vídeo que parecía hasta armas químicas (aunque alguien explicó que no funcionan así luego)


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos son sólo propaganda. En siria la mayoría de terreno conquistado por assad fue gracias a iran y soleimani y sus soldados en el terreno. Eso de que rusia salvo a siria es mentira


----------



## LurkerIII (2 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> No sé con qué pro-Putin habrás dado tú. Yo no soy pro-Putin, con lo cual, hablo desde un punto de vista bastante más realista que cualquier prorruso o pro-OTAN. Lo que sí he visto, y a _puñaos_, ha sido otanistas clamar por la intervención en Ucrania, porque "primero es ucrania y luego el resto de Europa". Gente hablando de que Putin era el "nuevo Hitler" y que atacaba a Ucrania porque estaba en contra de la "democracia liberal" y no sé qué chorradas que daba vergüenza ajena leer.



Eres consciente de que podemos ver tus mensajes antiguos? Y en ellos hablas abiertamente como un pro-putin, en algunas conversaciones más putinista que el mismísimo Zhukov, pidiendo directamente que se anexionara Ucrania y fin del problema.

Y tú eres la élite CM del Kremlin? Vaya purria, espero qe cobres en rublos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

En el hilo de Ucrania un pro ruso dice que el ejercito ruso ha fracasado. Y los demás le acusan de traidor y 5 columna . Empieza la guerra civil entre pro rusos en el hilo de Ucrania


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

DEP



Dr Polux dijo:


> Bucha. Civiles asesinados y atados…


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los rusos son sólo propaganda. En siria la mayoría de terreno conquistado por assad fue gracias a iran y soleimani y sus soldados en el terreno. Eso de que rusia salvo a siria es mentira



Quien conquistó la capital del Isis fue los kurdos y la usaf


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Quien conquistó la capital del Isis fue los kurdos y la usaf



El terreno que conquistó a assad fue gracias a iran no rusia. En alepo, suburbios de damasco, deir ezor


----------



## At4008 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El terreno que conquistó a assad fue gracias a iran no rusia. En alepo, suburbios de damasco, deir ezor



Dejaron irse a los rebeldes en autobuses.resultado ahí siguen a 30km de Alepo


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dejaron irse a los rebeldes en autobuses.resultado ahí siguen a 30km de Alepo



No digo que assad haya ganado la guerra es evidente que no. Pero el terreno conquistado fue gracias a iran.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No digo que assad haya ganado la guerra es evidente que no. Pero el terreno conquistado fue gracias a iran.



Irán lleva comprando deuda siria desde el principio..


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Sigue el reparto


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos incrementó notablemente los vuelos de Alemania a Polonia Solo 2 aviones de transporte militar realizaron 39 vuelos en un mes. Y estos no son todos los aviones que salen.


----------



## Fiallo (2 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No es que dejan mucha alternativa.
> 
> Me jode porque hay muchos rusos educados, valiosos y que ahora mismo están muertos de vergüenza.



La UE debería acoger a los cerebros rusos cansados del déspota del Kremlin.


----------



## Fiallo (2 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es que en teoría no puede. Ucrania está definida territorialmente en su declaración de independencia de la URSS votada en referéndum. Tendría que hacer otro para poder ceder soberanía territorial a otro estado.
> 
> Otra cosa es que le presionen para aceptar no intentar retomar el territorio ocupado por la vía de las armas. Esto sí puede ser, porque son así de miopes: aunque seguramente se puede conseguir un alto el fuego permanente a corto plazo esto llevaría a una situación muy inestable, donde la tensión geoplítica y guerra latente no dejaría de estar presente y se daría un rearme contínuo en Rusia y Europa a la espera de cualquier chispa.
> 
> No se si lo están pensando bien, esto tiene difícil solución mientras Putin esté ahí.



Tomar Crimea sería el final de Putin.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os lo tengo que explicar todo ... Son lavadoras nazis !!
> 
> Otra muestra de lo victimistas y mentirosos que pueden ser los turcochinos
> 
> ...



Mac, para más inri...


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Un no parar




Estos van un poco por libre pero no mucho









Heavy Airlift Wing - Wikipedia







en-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Una de mapitas..... imaginemos que Rusia colapsa y Putin cae... y empieza una guerra civil.. este podria ser el resultado??


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Disparo de Stugna-P contra tanque (se ve mal pero es impacto claro):




Sobre ATGMs, los ucranianos capturaron 4 misiles antitanque 9M113 Konkurs:


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Y una curiosidad, hay un cisterna volando en Rumania que salió de...


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> La UE debería acoger a los cerebros rusos cansados del déspota del Kremlin.



Pero sin duda ninguna. Debería haber un programa de visas para los rusos que quieran salir, porque son la gente mejor formada de Rusia. 

En una comisión del parlamento ruso hace una semana se hablaba de unos 70.000 trabajadores del sector IT que ya habían salido y que en Abril se esperaban otros 100.000 adicionales sólo en ese sector. Putin está intentando frenar esto con una exención fiscal hasta el año 2024 para trabajadores de este sector.

El director de Roskosmos Dmitry Rogozin, que es cargo político y está diciendo salvajadas continuamente, había emitido una orden prohibiendo salir a los empleados del país hace ya semanas.

El problema que se encuentran muchos es el tema vuelos, según parece está todo lleno para salir y los precios son altos, del orden de 2500 dolares para simplemente llegar a Georgia. Además se les prohibe salir con más de 10k dólares en efectivo y ahora hay una desconexión del sistema bancario ruso. Si no les facilitan una salida y un programa de visas es complicado, deberían trabajar esto porque es una oportunidad de traer talento además de causar un problema serio a Putin.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

(1) La amistad entre China y Rusia tiene fronteras | Burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

El conocido helicóptero de ataque ruso Ka-52 "Alligator", por el cual el Kremlin no ahorró epítetos elogiosos, ya que resultó cosido en lugares vulnerables con un rifle de 7,62 mm. 









Пропагандони РФ випадково показали, що новітній вертоліт Ка-52 можна збити навіть з гвинтівки | Defense Express


Рашисти розсекретили вразливі місця ударного вертольота Ка-52




defence-ua.com


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Eres consciente de que podemos ver tus mensajes antiguos? Y en ellos hablas abiertamente como un pro-putin, en algunas conversaciones más putinista que el mismísimo Zhukov, pidiendo directamente que se anexionara Ucrania y fin del problema.
> 
> Y tú eres la élite CM del Kremlin? Vaya purria, espero qe cobres en rublos.



¡Ah!,¿sí? Y, ¿en qué mensaje he dicho yo que fuera pro-Putin, si puede saberse? Una cosa es que sea anti-OTAN y otra pro-Putin.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## hightower (2 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Qué medio ejército? ¿el que dices las mismas fuentes que hablaban de la gravedad del covid? ¿ese?
> 
> De verdad que todo lo que os pase lo tenéis más que merecido.



También eres terraplanista majo?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

Reflexiones sobre el estado actual de la guerra. La primera mitad del hilo es un poco de recuperación para mí, ya que no he publicado nada el fin de semana pasado, y luego el resto sobre hacia dónde podrían dirigirse las cosas y qué buscar en las próximas semanas. Hilo. (mapa de abajo de Nathan) 1/
Desde el principio, la campaña rusa sufrió una difusión del esfuerzo, impulsada por objetivos políticos inalcanzables (en mi opinión). En lugar de un centro de gravedad, el esfuerzo ruso tenía numerosos objetivos en competencia y 4 distritos militares que se ejecutaban con poca coordinación. 2/
Las fuerzas rusas se quedaron sin impulso y se volvieron ineficaces en el combate en la mayoría de los frentes 3-4 semanas después de la guerra. Las fuerzas de UKR han contraatacado y han logrado avances sostenidos durante más de una semana. 3/
La próxima batalla decisiva será en el Donbás, donde las unidades rusas se están reagrupando e intentando expulsar a las fuerzas del UKR. Ese es el frente a observar en las próximas semanas. La forma en que esta batalla cambie probablemente informará el pensamiento de Moscú sobre las perspectivas de una guerra sostenida. 4/
Es probable que la retirada rusa de Kiev (este y oeste) involucre a la mayoría, si no a todas, las unidades. Ahora soy escéptico de que dejen fuerzas atrás. A juzgar por la organización/cohesión de la retirada, no lo llamaría una derrota, pero representa una derrota militar significativa. 5/
Irónicamente, la retirada, y la acción de retaguardia para cubrirla con las fuerzas del UKR en contacto, podría ser uno de los aspectos mejor organizados de la campaña rusa en el norte, en relación con las ofensivas terriblemente ejecutadas. 6/
Pero en lugar de fijar tropas ucranianas en el norte, UKR ahora tiene la oportunidad de reforzar el JFO en el Donbás, y habrá una cantidad sustancial de equipos abandonados capturados en el área de Kiev que las fuerzas rusas probablemente han dejado atrás. 7/
A las pocas semanas de iniciada la guerra, una batalla por Kiev parecía muy poco probable. Las fuerzas rusas estaban estancadas en intensos combates en las ciudades de las afueras, no podían rodear o bloquear Kiev, y carecían de líneas de suministro seguras. Durante semanas habían estado vacilando y sufriendo desgaste. 8/
Tampoco habrá un asalto a Odesa en el futuro. La ofensiva del suroeste fue sobreextendida, mutilada en los combates alrededor de Mykolaiv, y sufrió una derrota en Voznesensk. Las fuerzas rusas se retiraron para establecer un perímetro alrededor de Jersón y parecen dispuestas a mantenerse allí. 9/
Las fuerzas de UKR también lograron ganancias sostenidas alrededor de Sumy, y es difícil ver perspectivas a lo largo de ese eje para las fuerzas rusas. El camino a Poltava supuestamente ya está abierto. La situación actual es un poco confusa, pero el impulso aparece en el lado de UKR. 10/
Hay indicios de que Rusia desplegó unidades separatistas en esta área (Trostyanets) para trasladar fuerzas al Donbás. Durante más de una semana, las fuerzas rusas se han redesplegado para un empuje en el Donbás, agotando las fuerzas en varios frentes estancados. 11/
Es probable que las unidades rusas alrededor de Kiev sean redesplegadas por ferrocarril al Donbás o cerca de Járkov. Se han traído una serie de nuevos BTG de lo que estaba disponible en las fuerzas armadas rusas para reforzar la campaña de Donbas. Esto prepara el escenario para la siguiente fase de esta guerra. 12/
En el Donbás, Rusia ha logrado ganancias incrementales, apoderándose de Izyum. Esas ofensivas estuvieron plagadas de poca densidad de fuerza y empleo, lo que ha caracterizado gran parte de la campaña. Sin embargo, las unidades retiradas ahora están llegando de otros frentes para reforzar el ataque ruso. 13/
Dicho esto, un gran envolvimiento ruso de las fuerzas ukristas en el JFO parece poco probable. Más bien será un asalto lento, costoso y pesado en un esfuerzo por expulsar a las fuerzas de UKR. Aquí es donde Rusia parece estar concentrando la mayor parte de sus fuerzas y potencia de fuego. 14/
Las fuerzas rusas tardaron semanas en progresar en Izyum, y todavía están obstaculizadas para tratar de avanzar más al sur. No hay un avance real desde Zaporizhia en la última semana, pero si Mariupol cae, podría liberar la logística y la mano de obra rusas a lo largo del eje sur del avance. 15/
Lo más destacado que se ha desarrollado alrededor de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk es donde las posiciones de UKR parecen vulnerables en los próximos días. Izyum-Kamyanka es un área de intensos combates donde las fuerzas rusas están a la ofensiva, pero luchando por progresar. De @HN_Schlottman abajo: 16/
Aunque creo que tiene sentido enmarcar el próximo capítulo de esta guerra como principalmente una batalla por el Donbás, advertiría en contra de asumir que esto limita los objetivos rusos y Moscú declarará la victoria, buscando un final temprano del conflicto. 17/
UKR tiene iniciativa en otros frentes y puede llevar a cabo más ofensivas en las regiones de Kherson, Sumy, Kharkiv. Sospecho que es probable que haya una recuperación de territorio a lo largo de estos frentes. /18
Como siempre, se trata de impresiones basadas en información muy incompleta. Seguiré con un hilo complementario sobre la disponibilidad de la fuerza rusa, el reclutamiento y el desgaste, que quería publicar por separado. /19
• • •




Thread by @KofmanMichael en Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2022)

Sigue el goteo de cierres.









Литва прекратила импорт российского газа


Все потребности страны закрываются через СПГ-терминал в Клайпеде, заверили в Минэнерго прибалтийской республики




www.kp.ru






*Lituania dejó de importar gas ruso*

Todas las necesidades del país están cubiertas a través de la terminal de GNL en Klaipeda, aseguró el Ministerio de Energía de la República Báltica


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

¿Soy el único que está hasta los huevos de los chechenos tiktokeros? Menuda banda de farsantes, y lo peor es que suben varios vídeos de mierda de esos cada día...


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Otra curiosidad




corresponde a:







un "cacharro" con 54 años del que no encuentro vuelos anteriores hasta el 2021 perteneciente a una compañía que lo único que encuentro es que dejó de estar activa









Meridian Air Cargo aircraft fleet and livery photography archive


Meridian Air Cargo is an ukrainian cargo airline. I couldnt find any info about this airline, but obviously Meridian ceased operations. Their website is still active.



aviation-spotting.com










Meridian Fleet Details and History







www.planespotters.net





y que se dirige a Bulgaria.

Pd. tampoco me concuerdan los número de serie ni matricula


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

"El director de la CIA proporcionó una pieza vital de inteligencia que ayudó significativamente a Ucrania en los primeros días de la guerra: advirtió que las fuerzas rusas planeaban apoderarse del aeropuerto Antonov en Hostomel... y utilizarlo para enviar tropas para impulsar la toma de Kiev. ."


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Todo esto dando por bueno que sea un herido real y no una puesta en escena porque estando como están en lo que parece un túnel no hay mucha lineas de tiro


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Por Kiev los rusos se han dejado material para dar y regalar. Eso si,ahora vendrá alguno a decir, "Eh mira,en el Donbas han capturado un C90, y un Javelin que ridículos"


----------



## favelados (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



El General Barro llega puntual como todos los años por estas fechas...

No se podía de saber?

Un indicador mas de que los rusos esperaban un colapso rápido del ejército ucraniano y no habían planeado que la guerra pudiera prolongarse?


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)

Más cadaveres de civiles atados en Bucha.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (2 Abr 2022)

La limpieza de invasores que ha hecho Ucrania en el mapa en los últimos días ha sido BRUTAL. Las posiciones rusas se están evaporando...


Da igual el que mires, hay pequeñas variaciones, pero la limpieza ha sido brutal en todos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## terro6666 (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo por qué en España no se ha fomentado más la algarroba como sustituto del chocolate, crece en la mayor parte de España, tiene un sabor dulce de por sí, se puede comer incluso cruda. Molida es buen sustituto del cacao en polvo y se pueden hacer también tabletas. Dulce y sabrosa, que además reduciría la necesidad de importaciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009898
> 
> ...



Yo vi en un mercado de Nápoles el kilo de garrofa a 12 euros, pense que era una trampa para turistas, aquí ya ni las cogen.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El General Barro llega puntual como todos los años por estas fechas...
> 
> No se podía de saber?
> 
> Un indicador mas de que los rusos esperaban un colapso rápido del ejército ucraniano y no habían planeado que la guerra pudiera prolongarse?




Mucho se me antoja esa planificación.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "El director de la CIA proporcionó una pieza vital de inteligencia que ayudó significativamente a Ucrania en los primeros días de la guerra: advirtió que las fuerzas rusas planeaban apoderarse del aeropuerto Antonov en Hostomel... y utilizarlo para enviar tropas para impulsar la toma de Kiev. ."



Los ucranianos están luchando la guerra con todo el apoyo de la Inteligencia y los satélites occidentales. No es poca ventaja.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

A PAGAR GUARROS







​


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los ucranianos están luchando la guerra con todo el apoyo de la Inteligencia y los satélites occidentales. No es poca ventaja.





Joder, yo firmaba donde fuera por ser un país "de tercera nacionalidad" y disponer de esa Intel en una guerra.


----------



## Papa_Frita (2 Abr 2022)

Soldados rusos abandonan uniformes, armas y botellas de alcohol.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Soldados rusos abandonan uniformes, armas y botellas de alcohol.



Al final voy a creer que los ucranianos están teniendo ayuda extraterrestre, de tantas cosas raras que pasan. Entiendo que abandonen el uniforme, entiendo que abandonen el arma, PERO UN RUSO ABANDONANDO ALCOHOL!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo vi en un mercado de Nápoles el kilo de garrofa a 12 euros, pense que era una trampa para turistas, aquí ya ni las cogen.



volvamos a usar GRASA ANIMAL en vez de aceite de palma


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "El director de la CIA proporcionó una pieza vital de inteligencia que ayudó significativamente a Ucrania en los primeros días de la guerra: advirtió que las fuerzas rusas planeaban apoderarse del aeropuerto Antonov en Hostomel... y utilizarlo para enviar tropas para impulsar la toma de Kiev. ."



Ya lo dijo la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca al principio cuando le preguntó un periodista si estaban ayudando a Ucrania y esta contesto, "estamos compartiendo información de inteligencia con Ucrania en tiempo real". 

Tienen los satélites a su disposición y están viendo los movimientos de las tropas rusas en directo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

La UE y eeuu financiarán la reconstrucción de Ucrania con los 300000 millones de fondos congelados de oligarcas rusos en occidente. Nuevo jaque mate de Putin. Ajedrez


----------



## machinaexdeus (2 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero sin duda ninguna. Debería haber un programa de visas para los rusos que quieran salir, porque son la gente mejor formada de Rusia.
> 
> En una comisión del parlamento ruso hace una semana se hablaba de unos 70.000 trabajadores del sector IT que ya habían salido y que en Abril se esperaban otros 100.000 adicionales sólo en ese sector. Putin está intentando frenar esto con una exención fiscal hasta el año 2024 para trabajadores de este sector.
> 
> ...




Además, a los que tengan edad para el servicio militar obligatorio, les ha eximido de presentarse al reclutamiento de primavera.



Este año se ha concedido el derecho de aplazamiento a los empleados de las empresas de TI. El 2 de marzo, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin firmó el decreto correspondiente. El gobierno ruso ya ha aprobado las normas de aplazamiento del servicio militar para los especialistas de las empresas nacionales que trabajan en el ámbito de las tecnologías de la información. Podrán obtenerlo los especialistas de hasta 27 años que tengan estudios superiores y lleven al menos un año trabajando en empresas de informática. La posibilidad de optar al aplazamiento se extiende también a quienes tengan menos de 12 meses de experiencia, siempre que se hayan graduado en la universidad un año antes de su nombramiento.

La obligación de elaborar una lista de empleados con derecho a aplazamiento y de enviarla al Ministerio de Ciencia y Tecnología corresponde a las empresas en las que se contratan los empleados. Tiene que estar hecho antes del 1 de mayo. La resolución del gobierno también aprobó la lista de profesiones y áreas de educación superior que permiten el aplazamiento. Entre ellas se encuentran las matemáticas, la informática aplicada, la cartografía y la geoinformática, la radioingeniería, la electrónica y la nanoelectrónica, la robótica, la ingeniería aeronáutica y la construcción naval, entre otras: más de 60 áreas en total.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El General Barro llega puntual como todos los años por estas fechas...
> 
> No se podía de saber?
> 
> Un indicador mas de que los rusos esperaban un colapso rápido del ejército ucraniano y no habían planeado que la guerra pudiera prolongarse?



Que los rusos no tuvieran esto previsto es sencillamente inaceptable.


----------



## Fiallo (2 Abr 2022)

*“Ahora los vamos a joder a todos”. Qué está pasando en las élites de Rusia después de un mes de guerra*
*Las sanciones y la propaganda han unido incluso a aquellos que estaban en contra de la invasión en torno a Putin.*









“Now we're going to f*ck them all.” What's happening in Russia's elites after a month of war


Sanctions and propaganda have rallied even those who were against the invasion around Putin




faridaily.substack.com


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que los rusos no tuvieran esto previsto es sencillamente inaceptable.



Para un país civilizado, para una HORDA gobernada por un tipo inflado como un globo por el BOTOX es lo esperable


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Para un país civilizado, para una HORDA gobernada por un tipo inflado como un globo por el BOTOX es lo esperable



Ya, joder, pero también eran horda en 1944 y bien que se sabían todas estas cosas.
Esto da vergüenza ajena ya.


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya, joder, pero también *eran horda en 1944 *y bien que se sabían todas estas cosas.
> Esto da vergüenza ajena ya.



Ya, pero con el asesoramiento y músculo económico de anglosion. Actualmente van por su cuenta


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ya, pero con el asesoramiento y músculo económico de anglosion. Actualmente van por su cuenta



Si, eso si. Los chinorros son mal patrón.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La UE y eeuu financiarán la reconstrucción de Ucrania con los 300000 millones de fondos congelados de oligarcas rusos en occidente. Nuevo jaque mate de Putin. Ajedrez



Todo sin duda estaba previsto por los nazis-judíos-progres-gays del Batallón Azov en connivencia con la Otan, los Templarios, el Opus y el Atlético de Madrid.
Nada que no forme parte del plan. Con la ofensiva de Steiner recuperaremos la iniciativa.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que los rusos no tuvieran esto previsto es sencillamente inaceptable.




El barro es nazi!


----------



## duncan (2 Abr 2022)

Sobre el ataque al depósito de combustible de Belgorov:


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2022)

En el hilo de Ucrania algunos pro rusos ya no creen en "the plan". Empiezan a admitir la debacle rusa. Le echan la culpa a los nazis


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Letonia proporcionará vehículos todo terreno para el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)

La limpieza de invasores que ha hecho Ucrania en el mapa en los últimos días ha sido BRUTAL. Las posiciones rusas se están evaporando...


Da igual el que mires, hay pequeñas variaciones, pero la limpieza ha sido brutal en todos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En el hilo de Ucrania algunos pro rusos ya no creen en "the plan". Empiezan a admitir la debacle rusa. Le echan la culpa a los nazis




Incluso entre ese ganado alguno abre los ojos, cierto es. Todos los días algún elemento recula. Pasarán al ignore del núcleo duro, a falta de gulag.

Por cierto, al Pokémon no se le ve, igual es casualidad, desde el llamamiento de ayuda ciudadana que puse ayer...


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Soldados rusos abandonan uniformes, armas y botellas de alcohol.



Mi logica me dice que los soldados rusos han salido cagando leches por miedo a que su propio gobierno los deje tirados , ha sido un salvase quien pueda .Otra muestra mas del desastre del frente de Kiev , las familias rusas tendrán que ir a buscar sus difuntos.





Patatas bravas dijo:


> En el hilo de Ucrania algunos pro rusos ya no creen en "the plan". Empiezan a admitir la debacle rusa. Le echan la culpa a los nazis



El siguente paso es culpar a Franco


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Otro Instalaza C90-CR-AM en Ucrania. Parece una emboscada.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Funcionarios ucranianos dicen que el ejército del país ha recuperado el control de la totalidad de la región de Kiev


----------



## LurkerIII (2 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¡Ah!,¿sí? Y, ¿en qué mensaje he dicho yo que fuera pro-Putin, si puede saberse? Una cosa es que sea anti-OTAN y otra pro-Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves






Leña al mono!!!


----------



## Spieluhr (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Los ucras os saludan desde el aeropuerto de Gostomel


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves



Joder otro Kamov Alligator, y no recuerdo haberlo visto antes.
El tuit es de hoy.
Mucho daño.
30 millones de euros o lo que es lo mismo 462000 barriles de petroleo al precio pagado por India.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Tesla antes y después del "mundo ruso", Bucha


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010383



Jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ucras os saludan desde el aeropuerto de Gostomel





Mal encuadre, no se ven las mesas con los restos del buffet invitación a los 200 paracaidistas del primer día de INVASIÓN.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Un mi 8 ruso destruido en la batalla de Gostomel.
Otros 100000 barriles de petroleo al precio de venta a India.
La guerra se le come a Rusia diariamente mucho mas que lo que ingresa por todas las exportaciones.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves



Esto puede ser un "game changer"


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (2 Abr 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010383



Las llamadas bragas de Hildegarda del 45.


----------



## Indignado (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no se cortan luchando contra el nazismo


----------



## Spieluhr (2 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En el hilo de Ucrania algunos pro rusos ya no creen en "the plan". Empiezan a admitir la debacle rusa. Le echan la culpa a los nazis


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Otra cosa que hemos descubierto en esta guerra es que todos los rusos son unos guarros que les gusta vivir entre mierda.


----------



## duncan (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otra cosa que hemos descubierto en esta guerra es que todos los rusos son unos guarros que les gusta vivir entre mierda.



Me acabo de acordar de una crítica de nuestro mariscal favorito a los soldados ucranianos por llevar una esterilla para sentarse en el suelo y no mojarse.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pronto nos informará Gisbert de estos crímenes de Lesa Humanidad


----------



## txusky_g (2 Abr 2022)

Por lo que dicen, esta carnicería de rusos es en el Dombass


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Abr 2022)

Juraría que la bayoneta es la Glock 78


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto puede ser un "game changer"






Dr Polux dijo:


> Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves



Los starstreak son menos móviles que los stinger, pero mejoran el rendimiento. Si tienen unos cuantos sobre el terrenos y los pueden llevar al frente puede terminar de dar por culo a la aviación Pacovich…


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Para retirarse de esa manera y ni siquiera querer mantener algún tipo de defensa para fijar tropas enemigas tienes que estar muy mal.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Aparentemente, tenemos la tercera pérdida verificada del UCAV ucraniano Bayraktar TB2. Este fue derribado por el ejército ruso en #Kherson Oblast. Se desconoce la fecha.


----------



## Fiallo (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Incluso entre ese ganado alguno abre los ojos, cierto es. Todos los días algún elemento recula. Pasarán al ignore del núcleo duro, a falta de gulag.
> 
> Por cierto, al Pokémon no se le ve, igual es casualidad, desde el llamamiento de ayuda ciudadana que puse ayer...



Recuerdo como Pokémon llamaba nazis a los suecos y bálticos desde hace años, estaba preparando el terreno para que su amada horda vaya a desnazicarlos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> No me da tiempo de seguiros. Es lo que tiene trabajar a destajo y tener familia.
> 
> Os pongo un documento interesante. Yo jamás hubiera lanzado desde tan cerca. Un tiro suicida.
> 
> ...



Me autocito para traer otra versión de lo ocurrido.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Recuerdo como Pokémon llamaba nazis a los suecos y bálticos desde hace años, estaba preparando el terreno para que su amada horda vaya a desnazicarlos.




Y el tal Arriondas ése, supuesto asturiano que vive en Rusia y que iba de sobrado?

Ya no rebuzna por aquí tampoco.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Recuerdo como Pokémon llamaba nazis a los suecos y bálticos desde hace años, estaba preparando el terreno para que su amada horda vaya a desnazicarlos.



Ese tipo es un megacuñao, el mayor del foro, ni caso a lo que diga.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y el tal Arriondas ése, supuesto asturiano que vive en Rusia y que iba de sobrado?
> 
> Ya no rebuzna por aquí tampoco.



Todos los cuñaos han quedado como lo que son. Al final se ha descubierto quiénes conforman la VIRGENDORITADA CRIMINAL y la gente seria y decente del foro.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se notan las nuevas armas defensivas donadas por los british, estan derribando un monton de aeronaves



Parece que esas armas los derriban pero los dejan más o menos enteros no? no los revientan en pedazos


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## alas97 (2 Abr 2022)

lo mejor de todo es que se le ha arrebatado la primacía del discurso a los bot prorrusos en el foro. han quedado como lo que son, genocidas a sueldo, que justifican cualquier barbarie a favor de su discurso ideológico.

esa es su peor derrota.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Parece que esas armas los derriban pero los dejan más o menos enteros no? no los revientan en pedazos



Ni idea, lo que si habia leido que son indetectables y que las medidas anti misiles no sirven de nada. Vamos que son letales 100%


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

- La retirada del Oblast de Kiev no ha sido tal, ha sido una retirada desorganizada y mariquita el ultimo.
- Las bajas tanto en material como personal, han debido de ser brutales, mas la de cadaveres que no habian enterrado los rusos, deberia de dispararse las estadisticas de bajas rusas
- Todos esos carros destrozados y material no iran al donbass
- No se si los rusos son conscientes que un ejercito sin moral si los mezclas con las tropas del Donbass y les cuenten lo que ha ocurrido... lo que va a pasar ... es un plan sin fisuras. 
- En teoria estas tropas, deberian de ir a Segunda linea, descansar y rearmarlos, los rusos no operan asi

Estoy flipando con la estrategia rusa, en serio


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sombra (2 Abr 2022)

No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. *El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. *Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Es a lo unico que os agarrais. De todas maneras informate porque la mayoria de los paises se estan desconectado del sistema Ruso, asi que no se como van a pagar en rublos o ni en euros. En este hilo se va informando de ello segun van saliendo noticias


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> - La retirada del Oblast de Kiev no ha sido tal, ha sido una retirada desorganizada y mariquita el ultimo.
> - Las bajas tanto en material como personal, han debido de ser brutales, mas la de cadaveres que no habian enterrado los rusos, deberia de dispararse las estadisticas de bajas rusas
> - Todos esos carros destrozados y material no iran al donbass
> - No se si los rusos son conscientes que un ejercito sin moral si los mezclas con las tropas del Donbass y les cuenten lo que ha ocurrido... lo que va a pasar ... es un plan sin fisuras.
> ...



¿Te acuerdas cuándo un jefe de inteligencia de LA HORDA estaba temblando en una declaración y EL KHAN se burló de él? Pues yo creo que la invasión se planificó en unos 3 días sin exagerar, y de una forma totalmente ridícula y torticera (un ataque relámpago y sin resistencia es una idea de niñorrata doritero). Al final las cosas en LA HORDA se hacen por LA VOLUNTAD DEL KHAN , y cuando un enano turcoasiático adicto al BOTOX toma decisiones sin ningún tipo del control al final tienes planes de mierda dignos de un niñorrata del foro


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)

El cuñado ruso promedio que forja su vision por los medios rusos:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

*ESTO ES DEL 4 DE ENERO*



*SE AMAGO POR MR POOL EL 3 DE ENERO | *

*SALIDA DEL SWIFT*

*X THE ECONOMIST EL 4 DE ENERO*






CUANDO SE HA HECHO OFICIAL LO DEL SWIFT A LA MIERDA ?

PUES ESO. PARTES DE TODO ESTO LLEVAN AÑOS PREPARADAS
OTRAS SE IMPROVISAN​


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



         menuda gilipollez de niñorrata que no tiene ni puta idea de nada de nada acabas de graznar.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas cuándo un jefe de inteligencia de LA HORDA estaba temblando en una declaración y EL KHAN se burló de él? Pues yo creo que la invasión se planificó en unos 3 días sin exagerar, y de una forma totalmente ridícula y torticera (un ataque relámpago y sin resistencia es una idea de niñorrata doritero). Al final las cosas en LA HORDA se hacen por LA VOLUNTAD DEL KHAN , y cuando un enano turcoasiático adicto al BOTOX toma decisiones sin ningún tipo del control al final tienes planes de mierda dignos de un niñorrata del foro



Esta claro que a final la idea q tenian en mente era repetir la operación de Afganistan, de hecho con las primeras columnas iban muchos policias y material antidisturbio. Era entrar en Kiev destituir a Zelensky y poner un titere.

HAn demostrado un desconocimiento del estado de la tropas ucranianas y su organizacion u estrategia


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Bueno, desde Bielorrusia puede que no, pero...
Una columna rusa se ha reportado por la M06 en dirección suroeste. Imagino que van hacia el cruce con la P67, sería la única vía posible de acercarse a Chernigov, pero es evidente que la presencia rusa acaba en el arcén de esa carretera, lo veo un movimiento arriesgado y muy expuesto.
Entra dentro de lo posible, en mi opinión, que los frían mucho antes de llegar a ese cruce, que es su único destino razonable.


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es a lo unico que os agarrais. De todas maneras informate porque la mayoria de los paises se estan desconectado del sistema Ruso, asi que no se como van a pagar en rublos o ni en euros. En este hilo se va informando de ello segun van saliendo noticias



Ya pagas en rublos cuando importas algo ya que esos dolares o euros entran en Rusia y aprecian el valor del rublo, estás hablando con ejpertos en economía que no saben lo que son las unidades, que no saben ni lo que es el PIB y que su gurú económico es este tipo


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. y sus aliados se preparan para facilitar la transferencia de tanques T-72 a Ucrania


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Abr 2022)

__





Ahora que los rusos se retiran de Quief y todo el norte de Ucrania.


¿volveran los millones de refugiadas ucranianas a su pais? ¿o habrá que seguir aportandoles para paguitas y buscarles trabajos que no encuentran las españolas? ¿se precipitó el Estado ucraniano en evacuar a sus mujeres del pais? ¿o provocó deliberamente una crisis humanitaria llamando a huir de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. y sus aliados se preparan para facilitar la transferencia de tanques T-72 a Ucrania



Una lista alfabética de posibles variantes del T-72 que podrían incluirse en esta transferencia a Ucrania 
República Checa- 30 T-72M4CZ, 86 T-72M1 almacenados 
Hungría: 30 (más o menos) tanques T-72M1 en servicio, 75 (más o menos) T-72M en almacenamiento 
Polonia- 586 T-72M1 y T-72M1D, 135 T-72M1Z


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Y la ofensiva de Steiner.
No olvides la ofensiva de Steiner.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas cuándo un jefe de inteligencia de LA HORDA estaba temblando en una declaración y EL KHAN se burló de él? Pues yo creo que la invasión se planificó en unos 3 días sin exagerar, y de una forma totalmente ridícula y torticera (un ataque relámpago y sin resistencia es una idea de niñorrata doritero). Al final las cosas en LA HORDA se hacen por LA VOLUNTAD DEL KHAN , y cuando un enano turcoasiático adicto al BOTOX toma decisiones sin ningún tipo del control al final tienes planes de mierda dignos de un niñorrata del foro



Me puedo imaginar los acontecimientos

Putin le dice a sus generales:
- Tenemos ya el ejercito preparado y bien equipado?
- Sí mi comandante. Tenemos los mejores soldados y oficiales del mundo mundial, bien equipados y con las mejores armas con la última tecnología.
- Bien, pues mándelos a la frontera con Ucrania, hay que intimidar a estos payasos nazis.
- A sus ordenes.

* Los generales mandan al ejercito a la frontera, pensando que sólo iban a hacer el paripé y figurar un rato sólo para intimidar.

- Ya los tenemos en la frontera comandante.
- Pues ahora a atacar
- Pe... pe... pero....
- Pero que?
- Pero es que...
- Es que, qué?
- Nada... así se hara comandante.

* Debacle rusa


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Acertado análisis. Hoy he ido a comprar un par de lubinas para hacer al horno mañana y se ha emperrado el pescadero en que le pague en rublos. Al final accedió a que le comprara oro en euros, entonces con el oro le compré rublos, y ya pude pagar.

Un engorro. Se le quitan las ganas a uno de comer pescao. Pero es claro, Putin ya ha ganado


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas cuándo un jefe de inteligencia de LA HORDA estaba temblando en una declaración y EL KHAN se burló de él? Pues yo creo que la invasión se planificó en unos 3 días sin exagerar, y de una forma totalmente ridícula y torticera (un ataque relámpago y sin resistencia es una idea de niñorrata doritero). Al final las cosas en LA HORDA se hacen por LA VOLUNTAD DEL KHAN , y cuando un enano turcoasiático adicto al BOTOX toma decisiones sin ningún tipo del control al final tienes planes de mierda dignos de un niñorrata del foro



Creo que no vas muy desencaminado


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Durante una visita secreta a Kiev a mediados de enero, el director de la CIA, William Burns, le dio a Zelensky planes rusos detallados para un ataque a Kiev - Wall Street Journal.

En particular, ya entonces la inteligencia estadounidense conocía las intenciones de los rusos de atacar desde el territorio de Bielorrusia a través de la zona de exclusión y apoderarse del aeropuerto de Gostomel.


----------



## alas97 (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Esto si me da coraje, gente asesinada sin poder defenderse.


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Una autentica horda criminal.


----------



## Nicors (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Se nota que no lo sigues cerca, menudas gilipolleces sueltas anda tira para la mierda de hilo de los follarusos.


----------



## alas97 (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una lista alfabética de posibles variantes del T-72 que podrían incluirse en esta transferencia a Ucrania
> República Checa- 30 T-72M4CZ, 86 T-72M1 almacenados
> Hungría: 30 (más o menos) tanques T-72M1 en servicio, 75 (más o menos) T-72M en almacenamiento
> Polonia- 586 T-72M1 y T-72M1D, 135 T-72M1Z



ojo, no están haciendo transferencia de tecnología otan. Están proveyendo armas rusas, hasta ahora los ucros pelean con t-64 modernizados. esta bien para 1964 pero para el 2021 es un cachondeo. pero algo es algo si se sabe usar. 

Y estos tíos saben lo que hacen.


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



El bloqueo y sanciones economicas a Rusia deber ser total y para siempre.
HDLGP.
Deberia trasnferirse a Ucrania toda la artilleria de la gorda de 150 mm hacia adelante que se pueda.
Y por mi misiles.


----------



## At4008 (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> El cuñado ruso promedio que forja su vision por los medios rusos:





Todos los viejos que se informan por la TV de Putin están con que si los nazis de Ucrania tal, que si genocidio en Donbas.... todos a favor de Putin, pero luego los jóvenes de las capitales rusas que tienen* acceso habitual a internet* y tienen compañeros de trabajo de otros países están absolutamente en contra de Putin.

En Rusia hay una brecha generacional brutal.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Esta foto fue tomada por el fotógrafo Mikhail Polinchak. pista. 20 km de Kiev. Debajo de las sábanas hay 5 mujeres ucranianas muertas y desnudas. Fueron violadas y asesinadas por soldados rusos. Después de eso, intentaron quemar sus cuerpos. ¿Qué crees que harán los ucranianos después de eso con los rusos capturados?


----------



## gargamelix (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Lo que ayer comentabamos de Bucha se va confirmando, al vídeo de civiles asesinados a lo largo de una calle y la denuncia anterior de una masacre de civiles enterrados en una fosa común se están sumando multitud de nuevas denuncias de asesinatos de civiles con fotos y vídeos que ponen los pelos de punta y ahora denuncian también otra fosa común con se estima 300 civiles más.

Repito lo de ayer, ojalá se pueda conocer los nombres de los psicópatas que estaban al mando ahí, porque por lo que se va sabiendo estamos ante una masacre de civiles a la altura de las conocidas de la 2da. guerra mundial y de ser así se debe dar a conocer y reclamar a los responsables desde ahora mismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> ojo, no están haciendo transferencia de tecnología otan. Están proveyendo armas rusas, hasta ahora los ucros pelean con t-64 modernizados. esta bien para 1964 pero para el 2021 es un cachondeo. pero algo es algo si se sabe usar.
> 
> Y estos tíos saben lo que hacen.



Son modelos por lo que he leido, que los ucras los conocen, por lo que estan listos para usar en el frente sin entrenamiento, es solo por eso.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Todos los viejos que se informan por la TV de Putin están con que si los nazis de Ucrania tal, que si genocidio en Donbas.... todos a favor de Putin, pero luego los jóvenes de las capitales rusas que tienen* acceso habitual a internet* y tienen compañeros de trabajo de otros países están absolutamente en contra de Putin.
> 
> En Rusia hay una brecha generacional brutal.



Abrí un hilo con eso





__





Los viejos langostos son los que apoyan a Putin


Según sondeos en Rusia. En España supongo que igual, viejos langostos comunistas nostálgicos de la URSS y las grandezas de tito Stalin. Los jóvenes que son a los que pueden mandar al frente están en contra en su mayoría. Nota: curioso el pestazo a podemismo y feminismo rancio que desprende...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Durante una visita secreta a Kiev a mediados de enero, el director de la CIA, William Burns, le dio a Zelensky planes rusos detallados para un ataque a Kiev - Wall Street Journal.
> 
> En particular, ya entonces la inteligencia estadounidense conocía las intenciones de los rusos de atacar desde el territorio de Bielorrusia a través de la zona de exclusión y apoderarse del aeropuerto de Gostomel.



Ya, muy listos los de la CIA, pero no sabían que era todo una finta! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

La masacre de civiles vista al Noroeste de Kiev va a cambiar para mal las reglas de esta guerra. Que se den por jodidos los militares rusos capturados.


----------



## FernandoIII (2 Abr 2022)

Video destrozando el mitazo de "la finta". Merece la pena ver la sacada de polla que es el video


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Todos los viejos que se informan por la TV de Putin están con que si los nazis de Ucrania tal, que si genocidio en Donbas.... todos a favor de Putin, pero luego los jóvenes de las capitales rusas que tienen* acceso habitual a internet* y tienen compañeros de trabajo de otros países están absolutamente en contra de Putin.
> 
> En Rusia hay una brecha generacional brutal.



Si cuando decimos que los rusos son escoria salvaje con la que no se puede convivir no lo decimos a la ligera


----------



## Turbamulta (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ni idea, lo que si habia leido que son indetectables y que las medidas anti misiles no sirven de nada. Vamos que son letales 100%



A diferencia de la gran mayoría de sistemas portátiles el Startstreak es de guía laser. La mayoría de sistemas portátiles se guían por la emisión de infrarrojos de los motores de aviones y helicópteros. Eso los hace inmunes a las bengalas que se lanzan para engañar a la guía por infrarrojos.

"Indetectables" pues depende del sistema de detección de ataques que lleve cada aeronave pero la mayoría de helicópteros y aviones de ataque tipo Su-25 seguramente si no ve el piloto el lanzamiento no se enteran.


----------



## Mr. Frost (2 Abr 2022)

Hija de puta


----------



## César Borgia (2 Abr 2022)

*Casi 300 enterrados en fosa común en Bucha, cerca de Kiev: alcalde*
_Anatoly Fedoruk dice que las calles de la ciudad recuperada están llenas de cadáveres de civiles asesinados por las fuerzas rusas._


Todas estas personas fueron asesinadas a tiros en la parte posterior de la cabeza”, dijo Fedoruk.

Dijo que las víctimas eran hombres y mujeres, y que había visto a un niño de 14 años entre los muertos.

El alcalde también confirmó a Al Jazeera que había visto al menos 22 cuerpos en las calles de Bucha. Dijo que aún no había sido posible recoger los cuerpos, en medio de temores de que las fuerzas rusas hubieran colocado trampas explosivas en los cadáveres.










Almost 300 buried in mass grave in Bucha, near Kyiv: Mayor


Anatoly Fedoruk says the recaptured town’s streets are littered with corpses of civilians killed by Russian forces.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

Esecuzioni di massa dopo le torture, l'orrore trovato dai soldati ucraini tornati a Bucha


Decine di vittime civili nelle strade, almeno 280 persone seppellite in una fossa comune




www.repubblica.it





*Ejecuciones en masa después de la tortura, el horror encontrado por los soldados ucranianos devueltos a Bucha*
_por Massimo Basile_




(afp)
Decenas de víctimas civiles en las calles, al menos 280 personas enterradas en una fosa común
02 ABRIL 2022 A LAS 22:041 MINUTO DE LECTURA

Las imágenes documentan la devastación sembrada por los rusos antes de retirarse y, probablemente, la ejecución despiadada de decenas de personas, muchas de ellas vinculadas: según el alcalde de la ciudad, Anatoly Fedoruk, todos los veinte cuerpos encontrados, hasta el momento, en la calle tenía un agujero de bala detrás de la cabeza. Dieciséis de veinte estaban tirados en el suelo o cerca de él, tres estaban en medio de la calle. Se encontró un pasaporte ucraniano junto al cuerpo de un hombre que tenía las manos atadas a la espalda con un trozo de tela.






(reuters)Otros dos tenían las piernas atadas. Los rusos los habrían matado, disparándoles en la cabeza, a unos pasos de distancia. Decenas de otros cuerpos, dijo el alcalde, se encuentran entre los restos de los automóviles golpeados durante los bombardeos y a lo largo de las carreteras. En total, al menos 280 personas están enterradas en una fosa común. Las imágenes tomadas por los fotógrafos tras la liberación de Bucha son escalofriantes. Los rusos se han retirado de muchos pueblos y aldeas después de no poder tomar Kiev. Este podría ser un escenario común en otros lugares. Bucha, sin embargo, se ha convertido ahora en el lugar simbólico de la barbarie: este era el lugar bucólico favorito de Mikhail Bulgakov para sus vacaciones de verano, la ciudad del procesamiento del vidrio, de los parques llenos de jóvenes, con un estadio donde solían jugar los equipos nacionales juveniles. . Aquí c' era el memorial dedicado a la guerra de Afganistán: consistía en un pequeño tanque colocado sobre un podio inclinado para reproducir el accidentado terreno del frente. Los rusos lo derribaron, confundiéndolo con un tanque real.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Hija de puta



Va a acabar mal ésta, hay mucho ucraniano en España. Si no la trincan alli aqui va a tener que vivir mirándose las espaldas.

Y se lo ha ganado a pulso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

telón de acero al ras



Evangelion dijo:


> El bloqueo y sanciones economicas a Rusia deber ser total y para siempre.
> HDLGP.
> Deberia trasnferirse a Ucrania toda la artilleria de la gorda de 150 mm hacia adelante que se pueda.
> Y por mi misiles.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Hija de puta



Esta tía parece que está loca, se le van a salir los ojos de las órbitas...



FernandoIII dijo:


> Video destrozando el mitazo de "la cinta". Merece la pena ver la sacada de polla que es el video



¿No tienes curiosidad por ver qué sacará Vladimiro en el desfile de la victoria este año?  Igual vemos ahí todo lo weno


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta foto fue tomada por el fotógrafo Mikhail Polinchak. pista. 20 km de Kiev. Debajo de las sábanas hay 5 mujeres ucranianas muertas y desnudas. Fueron violadas y asesinadas por soldados rusos. Después de eso, intentaron quemar sus cuerpos. ¿Qué crees que harán los ucranianos después de eso con los rusos capturados?



Ojo que empieza a estar en serio peligro la población rusa expatriada. Atentos a Polonia o los bálticos que puede empezar a haber caza de rusos. Están los ánimos muy calientes y van a empezar a rebosar vasos.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis del video de propaganda rusa con soldados desplegando una antena super chula?
> 
> Pues ya la han dejado abandonada en perfecto estado.



Son cosas chulísimas .
Este cacharro abre dos canales de comunicaciones a alta velocidad, aunque desconozco el ancho de banda y si es por tanto sintonizable, el disponer de una unidad original es una pasada para contramedidas.
Enhorabuena. Que sigan con sus putos walky de juguete por pérdida de fiabilidad en sus comunicaciones encriptadas vía satélite.
En cambio los ciudadanos solo necesitan enviar con su móvil la ubicación de un posible objetivo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

No se debe.

Pero se acabó, el embargo y aislamiento debe ser total, no puede haber diplomaticos, ni palanganeros ni historias de ese imperio diabólico aquí.



keylargof dijo:


> Ojo que empieza a estar en serio peligro la población rusa expatriada. Atentos a Polonia o los bálticos que puede empezar a haber caza de rusos. Están los ánimos muy calientes y van a empezar a rebosar vasos.


----------



## Visrul (2 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta claro que a final la idea q tenian en mente era repetir la operación de Afganistan, de hecho con las primeras columnas iban muchos policias y material antidisturbio. Era entrar en Kiev destituir a Zelensky y poner un titere.
> HAn demostrado un desconocimiento del estado de la tropas ucranianas y su organizacion u estrategia



Recuerde también los vehículos que llevaban uniformes de desfile y que seguramente serían para una celebración de la anexión/conquista/hermanamiento o como quisieran llamarlo... Estaba claro que pensaban que iba a ser un paseo


----------



## nebulosa (2 Abr 2022)

Mejor luchar y morir matando , quedarte mirando pensando que la cosa no va contigo acaba mal en las guerras.
DEP esa pobre gente de bucha.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Mejor luchar y morir matando , quedarte mirando pensando que la cosa no va contigo acaba mal en las guerras.
> DEP esa pobre gente de bucha.




Morir matando. Es la única premisa que han tenido los ucranianos.

De algo ha servido hasta ahora. De mucho.


----------



## Visrul (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Esta tía parece que está loca, se le van a salir los ojos de las órbitas...
> ¿No tienes curiosidad por ver qué sacará Vladimiro en el desfile de la victoria este año?  Igual vemos ahí todo lo weno



Exactamente, llevo días preguntandome que coño van a meter en el desfile del día de la victoria, porque a este paso ni las furgos Scoobi doo...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos destruyeron la mayor refinería de petróleo de Ucrania en Kremenchuk durante el ataque con misiles del 1 de abril. Rusia ha estado realizando ataques dirigidos contra depósitos de petróleo en todo el país, incluso en Lviv y Dnipro.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Mira Lituania va a pagar en rublos... que noooo... que va. a ser que no









Lithuania completely abandons Russian gas imports


Seeking full energy independence from Russian gas, in response to Russia's energy blackmail in Europe and the war in Ukraine, Lithuania has completely abandoned Russian gas: Lithuania's gas...




enmin.lrv.lt


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Ucrania confirma que ha vuelto a asumir el control de la central de Chernóbil


Las autoridades ucranianas han anunciado este sábado que la central nuclear de Chernóbil vuelve a estar...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

Parece que IZUM ha caido en manos rusas









Ucrania retoma posiciones cerca de Kiev pero pierde un feudo en el Este


El Ejército ruso captura la ciudad de Izium, clave para la ofensiva con la que pretende someter la región oriental del Donbás




www.larazon.es


----------



## lowfour (2 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ese tipo es un megacuñao, el mayor del foro, ni caso a lo que diga.



a mi el Pokémon me car Bien porque está totalmente enloquecido y cuenta batallas divertidas, la deriva pro rusa es sorprendente pero se que le gustan las rusas. No es una ciberputita cualquiera, conoce las Bálticas muy bien y tal. Es una antisistema buscavidas. Pero te ríes Con el. No es un bot.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Abr 2022)

La nueva Srebrenica. La ciudad ucraniana de Bucha estuvo en manos de animales durante varias semanas. *Civiles locales estaban siendo ejecutados arbitrariamente*, algunos con las manos atadas a la espalda, sus cuerpos esparcidos por las calles de la ciudad.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



El hombre que esta dentro del pozo ha sido torturado con electrodos y ahorcado.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Chechenos tiktokeros reventados


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Y a este seguro que cuando se retiraban se cruzaron con él y le pegaron un tiro por pura rabia de ver que se van con el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Así es. Cuando yo digo que Putin es un subnormal no lo digo como recurso al insulto fácil. Es que es un jodido subnormal. Pongo un ejemplo muy visual:

En una empresa determinada "x" se reúne el director con sus 5 jefes de equipo, y los 5 jefes de equipo le dicen que la estrategia A es mucho mejor que B. Entonces el director les mira con cara de desprecio condescendiente y les dice "haremos B"

Que creéis que dirán los 5 jefes de equipo cuando salgan del despacho del director? Pues está claro: "este tío es un puto subnormal".

Putin es tan subnormal como ese director del ejemplo. Ni más ni menos. Por no ser no es ni un subnormal especial. Es un subnornal más.


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y a este seguro que cuando se retiraban se cruzaron con él y le pegaron un tiro por pura rabia de ver que se van con el rabo entre las piernas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010584



Que hijos de mil putas, espero que los responsables mueran pronto entre alaridos de dolor


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Chechenos tiktokeros reventados



Como nutre esto!!


----------



## El Mano (3 Abr 2022)

Parece que los prorrusos del foro han pasado a la segunda etapa del duelo: Ira. El putinclub al completo está desbordando el foro con hilos de espumarajos que no hay quien lea nada. Por suerte, parece que no entran mucho por aquí.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Como tampoco en esto tienes ni puta idea no me molestaré en desarrollarte una mierda, porque es como hablar con mi sobrino antes de que hiciera la comunión.
> 
> Repito:
> *La Princesa de Asturias, heredera al trono, no solo no está exenta de ir a la mili, sino que es de hecho la única persona española que va a ir al Ejército por cojones, quiera o no.*



No pierdas el tiempo con imbéciles ignorantes rompehilos como el tal Tails.
Tail coladerrata.


----------



## favelados (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Abr 2022)

Ukrainian children used as ‘human shields’ near Kyiv, say witness reports


Horrifying accounts tell of Russian soldiers placing children on tanks to protect their vehicles when moving




www.theguardian.com





*Niños ucranianos utilizados como 'escudos humanos' cerca de Kiev, según informes de testigos*
Horribles relatos hablan de soldados rusos que colocan niños en tanques para proteger sus vehículos cuando se mueven


Rusia ha sido acusada por Ucrania de utilizar a niños como "escudos humanos" mientras reagrupaba sus fuerzas, a medida que surgen los primeros relatos horribles de testigos de la ciudad recién liberada de Bucha, cerca de Kiev.

El fiscal general de Ucrania está recopilando un expediente de afirmaciones sobre el uso ruso de niños locales para evitar incendios cuando se retiran de los alrededores de la capital de Ucrania y de otros lugares.
Se dijo que se colocaron autocares de niños frente a tanques en el pueblo de Novyi Bykiv, cerca de la ciudad rodeada de Chernihiv, 100 millas al norte de Kiev.

Se alegó además que los niños habían sido tomados como rehenes en una serie de puntos conflictivos en todo el país para asegurarse de que los lugareños no dieran las coordenadas de los movimientos del enemigo a las fuerzas ucranianas.

_“Se registran casos de utilización de niños como tapadera en los oblasts_ [regiones] de Sumy, Kiev, Chernihiv y Zaporizhzhia ”, dijo Lyudmila Denisova, defensora del pueblo de Ucrania.

El coronel Oleksandr Motuzyanyk, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, dijo que el fiscal general del país estaba investigando los casos, pero no pudo proporcionar más detalles. Él dijo: “Los enemigos han estado usando a los niños ucranianos como un escudo viviente cuando mueven sus convoyes, mueven sus vehículos.

Los soldados rusos han utilizado a niños ucranianos como rehenes, colocándolos en sus camiones. Lo están haciendo para proteger sus vehículos cuando se mueven.

“Se han registrado casos de comportamiento brutal contra menores, documentados por instituciones ucranianas e internacionales, y nos gustaría enfatizar que la información en todos y cada uno de los casos se entregará a los tribunales penales nacionales y los ocupantes serán llevados ante justicia por todos y cada uno de los crímenes militares y de guerra que cometen”.

El fiscal general de Ucrania dijo que al menos 412 niños habían resultado heridos o muertos desde que comenzó la invasión en febrero, de los cuales 158 estaban muertos.

En desarrollos posteriores:

Testigos han dicho al _Observer_ sobre presuntos crímenes de guerra contra civiles en Bucha, cuando la ciudad fue liberada por las fuerzas ucranianas. En un relato, una madre de 33 años y sus dos hijos, de ocho y cuatro años, fueron asesinados a tiros por soldados en un vehículo blindado ruso, junto con un hombre de 62 años, cuando intentaban huir en dos autos. .

Los cuerpos de al menos 20 hombres vestidos de civil, uno de los cuales tenía las manos atadas, fueron encontrados tirados en una calle de Bucha, mientras las fuerzas rusas realizaban lo que las autoridades de Kiev calificaron como una “retirada rápida” del territorio alrededor de la capital. Sábado.

Las fuerzas ucranianas tomaron alrededor de 30 pueblos y aldeas alrededor de Kiev, incluida Brovary, una ciudad clave al este de la capital. Pero el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy dijo que las tropas en retirada estaban creando “un completo desastre” al dejar minas en las casas y cadáveres mientras se retiraban


----------



## Papa_Frita (3 Abr 2022)

Entre los asesinados se encontrarían la alcaldesa de Motyzhin, desaparecida el 23 de Marzo, su esposo y su hijo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no se quedan quietos.

La fuente es muy fiable.

*Fuente: Canal de Telegram del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia + Wofnon*









Marianna, la embarazada de la foto que dio la vuelta al mundo en el hospital bombardeado de Mariúpol narra la verdadera historia - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Damasco, 02 abr (SANA) Marianna Podgurskaya, la mujer embarazada de quien se viralizó su foto aban




www.sana.sy






*Marianna, la embarazada de la foto que dio la vuelta al mundo en el hospital bombardeado de Mariúpol narra la verdadera historia*





02/04/2022

*Damasco, 02 abr (SANA) *Marianna Podgurskaya, la mujer embarazada de quien se viralizó su foto abandonando entre escombros el hospital bombardeado de Mariupol, concedió una entrevista en la que habló sobre cómo el ejército ucraniano convirtió el edificio del hospital en un cuartel y la utilizaron a ella a filmar un video en contra de su voluntad.
Según Mariana, no hubo ataque aéreo, ninguno de los presentes escuchó el ruido de los aviones, hubo un proyectil. Ella confirmó que el ejército ucraniano usó el hospital de maternidad para sus propios fines y también les quitó la comida a las mujeres en trabajo de parto.
“El ejército ucraniano no hizo nada para ayudar. Un día vinieron y pidieron comida. Dijimos que era para embarazadas, pero se llevaron todo. Dijeron: “No hemos comido nada durante cinco años, cocine más”, dijo la mujer.
Otro detalle importante que mencionó la niña fueron los reporteros que, inmediatamente después de la explosión, se encontraban en la puerta de la maternidad. Mariana dijo que la filmaron en contra de su voluntad.
La misma niña que, tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad de Mariúpol, aparecía en todas las portadas de todos los medios.
*Fuente: Canal de Telegram del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia + Wofnon*


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Entre los asesinados se encontrarían la alcaldesa de Motyzhin, desaparecida el 23 de Marzo, su esposo y su hijo.



Pues parece cierta la identificación porque aquí hay una noticia del 23 de marzo donde denuncian que fueron secuestrados por los rusos.:









Russian military abducted the mayor of Motyzhyn, Olga Sukhenko, and her family


23.03.2022 Motyzhyn, Kyiv region russian invaders kidnapped mayor of the village of Motyzhyn, Kyiv oblast, Olga Sukhenko, together with her son and husband. On March 23, they searched her house and interrogated her, took the car away, and then took the family away in an unknown direction...




www.nurnberg2022.org


----------



## Fiallo (3 Abr 2022)

El comandante del Reg't de Azov en Ucrania, Denis Prokopenko, tiene ascendencia étnica finlandesa de Carelia (lleva un parche de la bandera de la cruz nórdica nacionalista de Carelia en el uniforme), su abuelo luchó en el ejército finlandés contra el Ejército Rojo de Stalin en la Guerra de Invierno y perdió su patria ante la horda rusa en 1940.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Los países bálticos suspenden las importaciones de gas de Rusia

Opps si nadie consume el gas ruso .. no hay rublos !!! ... se moriran de frio y congelamiento (prorusos dixit)


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Los países bálticos suspenden las importaciones de gas de Rusia
> 
> Opps si nadie consume el gas ruso .. no hay rublos !!! ... se moriran de frio y congelamiento (prorusos dixit)



La lección de dignidad y lucha contra la tiranía que están dando los bálticos será recordada durante siglos por venir.

Aquellos que fueron vilmente abandonados por los aliados en manos del genocida Stalin, hoy se ponen a la cabeza del mundo libre, siendo ellos los que más se juegan.

Honor y gloria.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Los países bálticos suspenden las importaciones de gas de Rusia
> 
> Opps si nadie consume el gas ruso .. no hay rublos !!! ... se moriran de frio y congelamiento (prorusos dixit)



Ya me veo a alguno en el otro hilo titulando la noticia :Rusia corta el gas a los países balticos


----------



## El cogorzas (3 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿A quién de vosotros le ha dado por trollear a Zhukov en su propio blog?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009098
> 
> ...



Esto no está bien, camaradas. Sabéis que el comandante Truñov está pasando una mala racha porque desde hace unas semanas se ha convertido en el pito del sereno oficial del foro y entráis a su sacrosanto vloj a trolear lanzando pullitas y chascarrillos que el pobre no sabe ni dónde meterse. Entre lo de la chiquilla, que la vacila un niño en el recreo, la bigotuda de crimea que compró en Ebay y que no debe de haber Dios que la aguante, los barcos que se autohunden para apagar un fuego y los perros ukros que se niegan sumisamente a rendirse le estáis jodiendo la vida. Me comenta un infiltrado en un kiosko de helados de la plaza Roja que además Truñov se metió un coscorrón en la calva con la mesita de noche antes de acostarse y de pura rabia pensó en cerrar su vloj porque no podía con tanto stress.

Truñov, sigue con tus estupendos análisis en la red, aunque no te dejes caer por aquí da igual, cada vez que entro en este hilo me gusta leer tus opiniones porque es como asomarse a un abismo a ver que se cuece.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

no tienen ningún tipo de limite moral, se te revuelve el estomago.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos no se quedan quietos.
> 
> La fuente es muy fiable.
> 
> ...


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tesla antes y después del "mundo ruso", Bucha



Joder. Ya no se hacen coches como los de antes.


----------



## elena francis (3 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Claro que si guapi...


----------



## elena francis (3 Abr 2022)

¿Esa zorra no es la musa por la que bebe los vientos el orinales retrete?


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Plasteriano (3 Abr 2022)

Hace tiempo que no aparece por aquí alguna putina a mostrarnos el mapita.

Con el énfasis que ponían en el mapita... "Pero no me hables de tanques destruidos ni de soldados caídos, mira el mapita, ¡es lo importante!", solían decir.

Pasad los enlaces a los mensajes en el hilo de la guerra de los follaputines que empiezan a dudar de la victoria, que ese hilo da cáncer de huevos.


----------



## Fiallo (3 Abr 2022)

*Enemigos en la puerta: medievalismo político, estilo ruso









Enemies at the Gate: Political Medievalism, Russian Style - The Public Medievalist


Vladimir Putin has been comparing COVID-19 to medieval steppe peoples. Why? It actually fits very well into a pattern of how Russian propaganda uses medieval history...




www.publicmedievalist.com




*


----------



## asakopako (3 Abr 2022)

Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.


----------



## cienaga (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>





cienaga dijo:


> si por cada vehiculo han perdido de 2 a 3 soldados eso son mas de 3000 soldados rusos fijo eso sin contar los que van helicoptero o los que iban en camiones o los muertos en combate
> 
> pero los ucras quizas se esten llevando la peor parte quizas llevan al menos unos 12000 muertos asi sin pestañear
> *y ahora que empiezan las operaciones de castigo atacando nucleos urbanos*, no se como acabara esta escabechina



yo ya sabia como iba a acabar esto y lo puse en este mismo hilo, bueno en el anterior

'La muerte de un hombre es una tragedia, la muerte de millones pura estadística.' 
Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.



Hombre, si es con sentido del humor el tal Rubén Gisbert..................lo adoran es el nuevo héroe.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ya sabemos el verdadero origen de los tanos.


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Este tipo de acciones llevadas a cabo por los rusos no son hechos aislados, son acciones premeditadas jaleadas desde los medios ofiacialistas del Khanato. Un ejemplo:

*Los animales rabiosos no son tratados, son fusilados*

_Ucrania ya no existe. No hay nadie con quien negociar. El estado ucraniano dejó de existir el 24 de febrero por orden del Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, *Vladimir Putin* . Sin embargo, una banda de drogadictos y neonazis que se han asentado en Kiev opinan lo contrario.


Estos "banderlogs" se comportan como si las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no estuvieran ahora cerca de Kiev, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania marchan a lo largo de la Plaza Roja y están a punto de irrumpir en las puertas de la Torre Spassky del Kremlin. Las declaraciones de la junta de Kiev sobre la "inaceptabilidad" de las condiciones rusas y las contrademandas presentadas una y otra vez para una "retirada completa de las tropas" demuestran la ausencia incluso de un atisbo de negociabilidad. Sin embargo, ni siquiera importa: cualquier documento firmado por ellos tendrá exactamente la misma fuerza legal que la conocida inscripción en la cerca. Un ejemplo de esto son los acuerdos de Minsk.

Pero los nazis brutalizados no están contentos con la anarquía sangrienta que escenificaron en el país que capturaron. El lunes 14 de marzo fue bombardeado el centro de Donetsk . Un misil ucraniano Tochka-U con una ojiva de racimo se cobró la vida de más de veinte civiles en la RPD y varias decenas resultaron heridas.

"Hoy estaba filmando las consecuencias de la explosión en Donetsk. Mi abuela se me acercó. Los investigadores no la dejaron acercarse a los cadáveres. Ella me dijo: 'Hijo, ¿puedes ir allí? Puedo, le digo. Mi esposo fue a la tienda y todavía no está. Me temo que está entre los muertos. Lo llamaré ahora. Y escucha: ¿habrá una llamada telefónica? "Fui a los cadáveres. El teléfono sonó en uno de ellos en pantalones ..." , dijo el documental de RT *Vyacheslav Guz* .

Esto es imposible de leer. Es imposible ver fotos y videos de las consecuencias de esta explosión sin estremecerse. Sin embargo, a pesar de que los periodistas extranjeros aparecieron en la escena de la tragedia, mostrando todo tal como es sin adornos, Occidente habitualmente se puso una monstruosidad y tomó un bocado, no de agua, sino de sangre. Porque, continuando con su Estamos con Ucrania, es cómplice y cómplice del genocidio en curso de los rusos "equivocados".

Pero aún más pesadillesco es que este ataque fue preparado con anticipación y debería haber muchas más víctimas. El día anterior se creó un grupo en Telegram, una especie de "Unión de Madres de Donbass", en el que se decía que *"nuestros maridos fueron movilizados a la fuerza y arrojados a puntos calientes sin ninguna preparación"*. Se instó a las mujeres que se unieron al grupo por invitación a acudir al edificio de la Administración Estatal Regional (administración estatal regional) en el centro de Donetsk a las 12 del mediodía, supuestamente "para preguntar sobre el destino de quienes fueron movilizados por la fuerza". Fue en este momento y en este lugar que sucedió todo.

Hasta el momento, no está claro por qué no se llevó a cabo la reunión y varias personas resultaron heridas durante el ataque. Pero ya se sabe con certeza que las "tropas psíquicas" ucranianas (TsIPSO) fueron capaces de esta abominación fantasmagórica. Y aún más: las fotos de ayer de Donetsk se dieron a conocer como lo que supuestamente está sucediendo hoy en Kiev, y están dispersando una falsificación torpemente moldeada en el espacio de información aún accesible. Así que podemos predecir con confianza que hasta que se complete la operación especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, este fascismo no se detendrá.

*Por lo tanto, si seguimos hablando de algo con la pandilla de drogadictos y neonazis de Kiev, entonces no es Vladimir Medinsky* quien debería negociar de nuestra parte , sino *Ramzan Kadyrov* : él sabe mejor cómo lidiar con los "banderlogs". Pero en general, Ucrania, como
_

_Estado terrorista;_
_Estado chantajista;_
_Estado de mendigo;_
_Estado nazi;_
_Estado prostituta,_
_debe dejar de existir. Sin embargo, de hecho, este ya es el caso. Formalmente, todavía hay un absurdo punto "amarillo-negro" en el mapa, pero *Sergei Shoigu* pronto corregirá este malentendido. Porque a los animales locos no se les trata, se les dispara._


Читайте больше на Бешеных животных не лечат — их отстреливают 








Conforme vaya entrando el Ejército Ucraniano en las ciudades recuperadas vamos a ver más escenas como la de Buchan.


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov posted this appeal on March 31 in his Telegram channel. In it, he, addressing the Azov battalion holding the defense in Azovstal Mariupol, gave them one day to surrender, otherwise promising that the day after tomorrow (that is, today, April 2) he, lying on a golden sofa in his golden palace, he will destroy them all. April 2 has already come to an end, and Azovstal is still holding the line, while Kadyrov's disposables, as before, are recording videos in the rear. How so, warrior with women? Have you turned out to be a buffoon?






Gran Hermano VIP - Parecidos razonables


----------



## FernandoIII (3 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.



Tienes al cuñao de PokemonVilnius o al niñorrata de Billy Follabocas


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Tienes al cuñao de PokemonVilnius o al niñorrata de Billy Follabocas





Joder, son muchos, te da para un collage.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (3 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.



gisbert/gral peter cagaderos


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Este tipo de acciones llevadas a cabo por los rusos no son hechos aislados, son acciones premeditadas jaleadas desde los medios ofiacialistas del Khanato. Un ejemplo:
> 
> *Los animales rabiosos no son tratados, son fusilados*
> 
> ...



Bucha es un pueblo de la periferia de Kiev. Imagina lo que habrá en Kherson.


----------



## Cuscarejo (3 Abr 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> No sigo muy de cerca el conflicto porque hay mucha fakenews de ambos bandos y al final uno no sabe que creer. Desbandada rusa o no, lo que está claro es que Putin ha conseguido que todo el mundo le vaya a pagar en rublos sus materias primas (si es que no se echa atrás antes. Opino que al final cederá.) Ese hecho para mí ya es una victoria muy importante, y puede que esa sea una de las causas del repliegue/retirada de Ucraina. El conflicto ha pasado a un segundo plano para los rusos, ya tienen lo que querían: torpedear el sistema mundial del patrón-dólar. Tan solo necesitaban un pequeño empujón y el mundo con sus sanciones se lo ha puesto en bandeja.



Sigue sin seguirlo de cerca.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Calopez consintiendo que abran hilos diciendo que los muertos de Bucha son prorusos y que los han matado los ucranianos.
O poniendo chinchetas a propaganda del Kremlin.

Esto no es como lo de la manada que dando las ips te lavabas las manos.


----------



## mapachën (3 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.



Seronoser o arriondas 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Bucha es un pueblo de la periferia de Kiev. Imagina lo que habrá en Kherson.



Así es.

Releyendo el artículo me he quedado con dos párrafos. Se ve que al escribir desde el odio se le ha ido la lengua (en este caso la mano) de más a esta criminal:

_"...El día anterior se creó un grupo en Telegram, una especie de* "Unión de Madres de Donbass",* en el que se decía que* "nuestros maridos fueron movilizados a la fuerza y arrojados a puntos calientes sin ninguna preparación"*. Se instó a las mujeres que se unieron al grupo por invitación a acudir al edificio de la Administración Estatal Regional (administración estatal regional) en el centro de Donetsk a las 12 del mediodía, supuestamente* "para preguntar sobre el destino de quienes fueron movilizados por la fuerza". *Fue en este momento y en este lugar que sucedió todo..."_

Habla de un supuesto ataque ucraniano a un grupo de mujeres que se habían reunido para preguntar por sus maridos alistados a la fuerza y sin ningún tipo de preparación...cosa que no niega.

*"...Por lo tanto, si seguimos hablando de algo con la pandilla de drogadictos y neonazis de Kiev, entonces no es Vladimir Medinsky*_ quien debería negociar de nuestra parte , sino *Ramzan Kadyrov* : él sabe mejor cómo lidiar con los "banderlogs"..."_

Aqui viene a reconocer para que ha ido el bastardo de Kadirov y sus secuaces a Ucrania y como va ser usado por el mongol...como un _einsatzgruppen_.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Defensores de Ucrania y Georgia en Gostomel. ¡Muerte a la Federación Rusa!


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

Esto ha dejado un impotente ejército ruso tras su RETIRADA de Kiev: FOSAS COMUNES, MUERTOS EN LA CALLE SACADOS DE SUS CASAS, EJECUCIONES PÚBLICAS....


"Rusia avanza lento en el mapa porque cuida de los civiles" decían "Esta invasión si es buena, no como la de los europeos y americanos porque no genera destruccion" decían "Los ucranianos deberían de entregarse y aceptar la rendición" decían La brutalidad de los rusos y otros pueblos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pep007 (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno, despues de lo de Bucha, ahora mando 100 euros mas al ejercito ucraniano para balas.
Por cierto, creo que la ultima vez ing incluso me desconto las comisiones del envio, nunca habia visto esto en un banco.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia moviliza crematorios móviles para incinerar a los soldados muertos


Fuentes de inteligencia creen que Rusia está movilizando convoyes -tráileres dotados con hornos en su interior- como crematorios móviles




okdiario.com


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Lo de Bucha no es una "ida de olla " de unos cuantos animales, está planificado y es una Unidad rusa que se ha desplegado desde Bielorrusia.

Aquí un "consultor" Militar que está sobre el terreno lo explica.:


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de Bucha no es una "ida de olla " de unos cuantos animales, está planificado y es una Unidad rusa que se ha replegado a Bielorrusia.
> 
> Aquí un "consultor" Militar que está sobre el terreno lo explica.:



Pues igual da, es una masacre y quizá en otros contextos geográficos podían tapar más esta clase de "tácticas", pero en Ucrania será posible identificar uno por uno los civiles asesinados y las circunstancias de su muerte para pedir responsabilidades a los mandos rusos que estaban a cargo de Bucha.

Que lamentables algunos hilos del foro de proputin hablando de esta masacre, se está tocando fondo en burbuja.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

En la dirección de Zaporozhye, el enemigo ya ha perdido 48 militares y 9 vehículos de combate.


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Si al final todos los de las putas banderitas solo pueden acabar genocidando a los que no van con su banderita. Lo mismo sucedería en Cataluña si les dejamos, pasarían de la pseudo-progresia provinciana de gafas de pasta a einsatzkommando en cero coma cero.

El destino común del hipernacionalismo es la eliminación sistemática del otro. Vamos, el genocidio.


----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Si al final todos los de las putas banderitas solo pueden acabar genocidando a los que no van con su banderita. Lo mismo sucedería en Cataluña si les dejamos, pasarían de la pseudo-progresia provinciana de gafas de pasta a einsatzkommando en cero coma cero.
> 
> El destino común del hipernacionalismo es la eliminación sistemática del otro. Vamos, el genocidio.



El ultranacionalismo termina en eso por su propia definición. Es un battle royale.

Otra cosa es el amor por lo propio. No hay que confundirse.


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El amigo (3 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Creo que es fake, los awacs rusos no son turbohélice sino de motores a reacción.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro que la foto corresponde a un E2C Hawkeye,



Es de un avión useño accidentado en Virginia.


----------



## El amigo (3 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> academia militar de amigos donde hace lo que quiere porque va a ser su jefa
> 
> comparar eso con la mili......................
> 
> ...



Muchacho en ese aspecto te equivocas. Aunque no te lo creas, le van a exigir mucho más que a los curritos que iban a la mili en su día.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Más de Bucha:





















Los cadáveres de la retirada rusa


La salida del Ejército ruso de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, deja atrás un paisaje de desolación y muerte




www.revista5w.com


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Muy buen vídeo de los valientes Ucranianos


----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

La entrevista a Zelensky prohibida en Rusia.

*Zelensky avisa a Putin: "Rusia debe retirar las tropas si quiere que renunciemos a la OTAN"*
*Ucrania renunciaría a la OTAN y aceptaría un "estatus neutral no nuclear" a cambio de la paz, según ha anunciado su presidente en una entrevista.*
LD / Agencias
28/3/2022 - 09:00
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, durante su discurso diario. | EUROPA PRESS

El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado que Ucrania está dispuesta a *renunciar a su entrada en la OTAN* y también a aceptar *"un estatus neutral y no nuclear"*. Lo ha hecho este domingo durante una entrevista concedida a varios periodistas independientes rusos, cuya difusión ha sido prohibida por Moscú. No obstante, el mandatario ha insistido en que "cualquier acuerdo" alcanzado con Rusia "tendría que ser sometido al pueblo ucraniano *en un referéndum*".
Además, pone una condición para poder seguir avanzando en las negociaciones: que Rusia acepte la *retirada de sus tropas* aunque mantenga su *presencia en Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk*. Es decir, que de momento Ucrania aceptaría una vuelta a la situación previa al inicio de la invasión, el pasada 24 de febrero. "Entiendo que* es imposible obligar a Rusia a liberar totalmente los territorios (ucranianos) *porque llevaría a la Tercera Guerra Mundial", ha reconocido. Lo que pide es "un compromiso".
"Los garantes no firmarán nada si hay tropas", ha advertido. En su opinión, la solución para por *volver "a donde todo empezó" *para después intentar *"resolver la difícil cuestión del Donbás"*. Ahora tiene todas sus esperanzas puestas en la nueva ronda de negociaciones, que se dará -ha dicho- *"porque buscamos la paz"*. "Hay una oportunidad y una necesidad de una reunión *cara a cara en Turquía*", ha sentenciado.

*Rusia prohíbe su difusión*
La autoridad de supervisión de los medios de comunicación de Rusia, Roskomnadzor, prohíbe difundir la entrevista* realizada por varios periodistas rusos independientes* al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski. Así lo determina en una nota en la que advierte -además- que "los medios que hayan realizado entrevistas serán sometidos a escrutinio para *determinar el alcance de su responsabilidad y la respuesta apropiada *que se adoptará".









Zelensky avisa a Putin: "Rusia debe retirar las tropas si quiere que renunciemos a la OTAN"


Ucrania renunciaría a la OTAN y aceptaría un "estatus neutral no nuclear" a cambio de la paz, según ha anunciado su presidente en una entrevista.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## TAKA (3 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me hace falta un tercer icono para un tríptico chulísimo que me estoy currando. El primero evidentemente es Putin. El segundo es el avatar del camarada Doritov. Necesito otro héroe de la niñorratada del frente doritero. Tienen que ser 3 porque si no no tienen gracia los trípticos.



Yo voto por Kadirov, comandante en jefe de las todopoderosas fuerzas tiktokers


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)

Esto ha dejado un impotente ejército ruso tras su RETIRADA de Kiev: FOSAS COMUNES, MUERTOS EN LA CALLE SACADOS DE SUS CASAS, EJECUCIONES PÚBLICAS.... | Burbuja.info

Los pro rusos estan perdiendo la cabeza y los papeles en este hilo, si es que alguna vez los tuvieron. Justificando las masacres civiles o diciendo que son actores... En fin, a veces me pregunto con que tipo de personas compartimos foro, da hasta un poco de mal rollo...


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Y los polacos pidiendo nukes a los americanos...


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> La masacre de civiles vista al Noroeste de Kiev va a cambiar para mal las reglas de esta guerra. Que se den por jodidos los militares rusos capturados.



Y los rusos de Donbas y Crimea mejor que vayan mirando de buscar algo en moscu...


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

¿Y esto?

_Esta noche, los automóviles pertenecientes a los empleados del Centro de Propósitos Especiales del FSB (unidad militar 35690, Balashikha, región de Moscú) se incendiaron.

 _


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Tipico video de propaganda rusa, despega el helicoptero, vuela sobre un terreno que puede ser siberia o bielorusia, lanza cohetes al aire, corte a una explosion de un tanque (filmada desde el suelo?) y plano de helicopteros aterrizando

Pelin patetico


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esto ha dejado un impotente ejército ruso tras su RETIRADA de Kiev: FOSAS COMUNES, MUERTOS EN LA CALLE SACADOS DE SUS CASAS, EJECUCIONES PÚBLICAS.... | Burbuja.info
> 
> Los pro rusos estan perdiendo la cabeza y los papeles en este hilo, si es que alguna vez los tuvieron. Justificando las masacres civiles o diciendo que son actores... En fin, a veces me pregunto con que tipo de personas compartimos foro, da hasta un poco de mal rollo...


----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y los polacos pidiendo nukes a los americanos...



es que ahora todos sus vecinos van a querer nukes, es la consecuencia lógica de la doctrina nuclear que está aplicando Rusia en este conflicto. 

Pero va a ser aún peor, esta aspiración a tener armas nucleares en el arsenal se va a extender por todo el mundo. Es que es lógico, había un cierto consenso en no utilizarlas ofensivamente y ahora no.

El Putin de los cojones se va a despedir jodiendo a todo el mundo más aún de lo que ha jodido a Rusia estos 22 años.


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Visrul (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Y esto?
> _Esta noche, los automóviles pertenecientes a los empleados del Centro de Propósitos Especiales del FSB (unidad militar 35690, Balashikha, región de Moscú) se incendiaron.
> _



Pufff, podrían ser muchas cosas, desde un accidente hasta un ruso con ancestros o familia ucranianos con ganas de vengarse, pero también, y desde la barra del bar es otra opcion pausible, podría ser por algún ruso con algún familiar que ha muerto y que quiere venganza sobre aquellos de los que dependía la vida del mismo. 
A saber, pero puede que empieze a aparecer la _orquesta negra_ en Rusia. A los que les guste la historia seguro que me entienden...


----------



## Trumbo (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La lección de dignidad y lucha contra la tiranía que están dando los bálticos será recordada durante siglos por venir.
> 
> Aquellos que fueron vilmente abandonados por los aliados en manos del genocida Stalin, hoy se ponen a la cabeza del mundo libre, siendo ellos los que más se juegan.
> 
> Honor y gloria.



Suscribo totalmente.


----------



## FernandoIII (3 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> es que ahora todos sus vecinos van a querer nukes, es la consecuencia lógica de la doctrina nuclear que está aplicando Rusia en este conflicto.
> 
> Pero va a ser aún peor, esta aspiración a tener armas nucleares en el arsenal se va a extender por todo el mundo. Es que es lógico, había un cierto consenso en no utilizarlas ofensivamente y ahora no.
> 
> El Putin de los cojones se va a despedir jodiendo a todo el mundo más aún de lo que ha jodido a Rusia estos 22 años.



A ver cuándo aprendéis, que el problema no es el KHAN (sigue siendo puta gentuza y un subnormal), el problema es LA HORDA que es el clan más criminal y genocida de toda la puta historia. La única solución es desmantelar ese estado criminal de una vez por todas.


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

_Los residentes del pueblo de Novaya Bosan en la región de Chernihiv se encuentran con los combatientes de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania. Hay equipos militares rotos en el pueblo, cadáveres de soldados rusos yacen en los patios.

 











_

Puta mierda de Ejército...incapaz no ya de recuperar sus caídos sino de enterrarlos.

La nación de los supuestos valores...


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Abr 2022)

Domingo, Día del Señor. Buen momento para encomendarse a la Patrona de los Tubitos de la Risa


----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> A ver cuándo aprendéis, que el problema no es el KHAN (sigue siendo puta gentuza y un subnormal), el problema es LA HORDA que es el clan más criminal y genocida de toda la puta historia. La única solución es desmantelar ese estado criminal de una vez por todas.



Este Estado sí claro, está podrido hasta el tuetano y son criminales sin escrúpulos ni por su misma gente. 

Pero no sabemos que hubiera pasado si esta pandilla de 1000 nombres no se hubieran hecho con el control absoluto de Rusia y se hubiera instaurado otro tipo de gobierno distinto. Conozco muchos rusos que hubieran preferido otra historia.


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## FernandoIII (3 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Este Estado sí claro, está podrido hasta el tuetano y son criminales sin escrúpulos ni por su misma gente.
> 
> Pero no sabemos que hubiera pasado si esta pandilla de 1000 nombres no se hubieran hecho con el control absoluto de Rusia y se hubiera instaurado otro tipo de gobierno distinto. Conozco muchos rusos que hubieran preferido otra historia.



Estás hablando del pueblo que masacró a una familia Europea que fue la única que intentó civilizarles en 15 siglazos para cambiarlos por un genocida turcoasiático que masacró a medio país los sumió en la ruina y que siguen idolatrando a día de hoy. La única solución es la DISOLUCIÓN DE LA HORDA de una puta vez por todas


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Un intento de cercar la JFO con lo restante puede no salir tan bien ahora..... Algo que a lo mejor si se hubiera hecho al principio podría haber salido ahora podría convertirse en una carnicería.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Chernobyl


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Si al final todos los de las putas banderitas solo pueden acabar genocidando a los que no van con su banderita. Lo mismo sucedería en Cataluña si les dejamos, pasarían de la pseudo-progresia provinciana de gafas de pasta a einsatzkommando en cero coma cero.
> 
> El destino común del hipernacionalismo es la eliminación sistemática del otro. Vamos, el genocidio.



No hay cóctel sin su pajita ni tonto sin banderita.


----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Estás hablando del pueblo que masacró a una familia Europea que fue la única que intentó civilizarles en 15 siglazos para cambiarlos por un genocida turcoasiático que masacró a medio país los sumió en la ruina y que siguen idolatrando a día de hoy. La única solución es la DISOLUCIÓN DE LA HORDA de una puta vez por todas



Esto de blanquear a Stalin ha sido cosa de Putin que lo mismo reivindica la época zarista por la mañana que al ejército soviético por la tarde sin ningún problema y ha hecho la vida imposible a la gente que estaba investigando los crímenes del comunismo. La enorme mayoría de los rusos estaban hasta el gorro del comunismo cuando cayó la URSS, querían ser como occidente, y en vez de eso se les dio un régimen feudal de nuevo. No sabemos que hubiera pasado.


----------



## favelados (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Chernobyl
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010951



A propósito de Chernobyl

El otro día en twt un chiste que circula por Ucrania

Puedes sacar a los rusos de Chernobyl pero no puedes sacar a Chernobyl de los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Retirada ordenada rusa ....


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Suecia está apoyando a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Hemos proporcionado 
10 000 armas antitanque 
5 000 cascos 
5 000 escudos corporales 
135 000 raciones de campo 
equipo de limpieza de minas 
Además, Suecia ha donado 500 millones de coronas suecas a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.


----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Retirada ordenada rusa ....



Porque coño no los bombardean? Eso de enemigo en huida puente de plata es de maricones.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Y preguntaste por qué roban patatas. Es por eso. En Chechenia, las familias de los cerdos Kadyrov asesinados reciben una bolsa de papas y un litro de aceite.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Porque coño no los bombardean? Eso de enemigo en huida puente de plata es de maricones.



No, si les estan bombardeando en la retirada, lastima que no tengan mas para lanzarselo


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Desbandada general en el norte:







Los rusos huyen hacia sus fronteras y las de Bielorrusia. Es previsible que toda el área teñida de rojo entre Chernigov y la M-02 desaparezca en cuestión puede que de horas.
Para mi sigue siendo un misterio donde iba y a qué la columna rusa reportada en esa carretera (es el tanquecito que se ve en el esquema).
O dan media vuelta o los van a asar.


----------



## cienaga (3 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> A propósito de Chernobyl
> 
> El otro día en twt un chiste que circula por Ucrania
> 
> Puedes sacar a los rusos de Chernobyl pero no puedes sacar a Chernobyl de los rusos



Como el chiste aquel de los 80 que decia
¿como sabes que un marinero pertenece a la flota del mar del norte?
Porque brilla en la oscuridad

por cierto el ¿galileo este que se piensa que son unidades de elite o especiales?
porque ni son unidades ni tienen nada de especial
lo que le ha estado funcionando con relativa efectividad son los grupos de escaramuzadores que se ensayo hasta la saciedad en el frente central europeo en los 80 ante un posible conflicto con los que se llamaba "El primer equipo" (The first Team)


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Desbandada general en el norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dado el estado de las comunicaciones rusas ni se habrán enterado que sus compañeros se están retirando.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Se han vuelto a ver y oir explosiones en Belgorod


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

¿El segundo ejercito del mundo? Por las fotos se demuestra que son el ejercito de la chatarra y la basura

"This is not the "second army of the world", but a gathering of homeless people and marauders."


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Domingo, Día del Señor. Buen momento para encomendarse a la Patrona de los Tubitos de la Risa



Los nuevos cacharritos de los british van a dejar en tierra toda la fuerza aérea rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Dado el estado de las comunicaciones rusas ni se habrán enterado que sus compañeros se están retirando.



Yo creo que cuando estas tropas se mezclen con las del donbass (porque no le queda otra, apenas dispone para reponer), ya veremos cuando empiecen a contarles lo que haya ocurrido en la zona de Kiev.. podemos ver como la moral se va a los subsuelos de los rusos


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Mariupol. Se empiezan a ver convoyes rusos chamuscados


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Jooooder con los cacharritos de los british

Caen los rusos como moscas:


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (3 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esto ha dejado un impotente ejército ruso tras su RETIRADA de Kiev: FOSAS COMUNES, MUERTOS EN LA CALLE SACADOS DE SUS CASAS, EJECUCIONES PÚBLICAS.... | Burbuja.info
> 
> Los pro rusos estan perdiendo la cabeza y los papeles en este hilo, si es que alguna vez los tuvieron. Justificando las masacres civiles o diciendo que son actores... En fin, a veces me pregunto con que tipo de personas compartimos foro, da hasta un poco de mal rollo...


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Dado el estado de las comunicaciones rusas ni se habrán enterado que sus compañeros se están retirando.



Pues no lo descarto, porque a ver a donde van ahí a su bola...


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Mi logica me dice que los soldados rusos han salido cagando leches por miedo a que su propio gobierno los deje tirados , ha sido un salvase quien pueda .Otra muestra mas del desastre del frente de Kiev , las familias rusas tendrán que ir a buscar sus difuntos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gusanos se han comido los ojos? madre de Dios.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Hasta los perros han matado.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Cacharritos british:


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Cacharritos british:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cacharritos british:



Parece un SU-34.



txusky_g dijo:


> Cacharritos british:





txusky_g dijo:


> Jooooder con los cacharritos de los british
> 
> Caen los rusos como moscas:



¿Hay confirmación de que ha sido con el Starstreak y no con un SAM o un MANPADS de los que ya tenían?



Buena reflexión, curiosamente son los mismos también en este foro...


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Me encanta este general usano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mariupol. Se empiezan a ver convoyes rusos chamuscados



pero no habian tomado maripol hace 2 semanas?


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Parece un SU-34.



32,5 milllones de euros o lo que es lo mismo medio millon de barriles de petroleo al precio que le pagan los indios a los rusos el crudo.
Un dia más los rusos fundiendose en un dia en guerra lo que ingresa en un mes por las ventas de sus materias primas.


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero no habian tomado maripol hace 2 semanas?



Nooo, que no te enteras, que lo de Mariupol era una finta

Todo parte del plan


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

Hasta la supuesta ayuda humanitaria de los rusos es comida robada a los ucranianos


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

El Alcalde de kiev con Scholz. Madre mia que bicharraco.








No puedo evitarlo. Mientras tiktokeas pasan cosas


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Aveces cuando veo estas fotos parece que estamos volviendo a las escenas de la gran guerra Patria


----------



## Papa_Frita (3 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Los gusanos se han comido los ojos? madre de Dios.



Pienso que habrán sido cuervos.
Hay fotos de civiles a los que también se los han comido.
Las pongo en spoilers (imagenes fuertes)


Spoiler: Civiles asesinados


----------



## asakopako (3 Abr 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Yo voto por Kadirov, comandante en jefe de las todopoderosas fuerzas tiktokers





mapachën dijo:


> Seronoser o arriondas
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk





imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> gisbert/gral peter cagaderos





FernandoIII dijo:


> Tienes al cuñao de PokemonVilnius o al niñorrata de Billy Follabocas





César Borgia dijo:


> Hombre, si es con sentido del humor el tal Rubén Gisbert..................lo adoran es el nuevo héroe.



Gracias por las ideas. Al final me he decidido por Gisbert.

La idea se basa en esta foto






Y me ha salido esto


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (3 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis dejan atrás sus KIA´s como si fueran equipamiento militar más, para que abonen el terreno y el cereal ucraniano crezca con más fuerza ¿se puede ser más miserable? Supongo que a estos no les ha dado tiempo a meterlos en el camión-incinerador ese para hacer desaparecer los cuerpos.

Me pregunto si estos vídeos no se ven en Rusia. En desastre ruso en Ucrania es total, si la situación se torna desastrosa total van a acabar perdienedo Luhansk, Donestk y hasta Crimea. Hay rusos que están ya vendiendo sus propiedades en Crimea por temor al desastre que se avecina.


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Hasta la supuesta ayuda humanitaria de los rusos es comida robada a los ucranianos






Luego dicen algunos que los rusos no son socialistas. Primero te roban y luego te reparten lo que te han robado como si te lo estuvieran regalando.

#PSOE Same energy


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se han vuelto a ver y oir explosiones en Belgorod



Ahí está la nota de Reuters sobre las explosiones de hoy a mediodía

Blasts heard in Russian city of Belgorod near border with Ukraine


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (3 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011054
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquiera de los Klitschko tiene al Kadyrov delante y de una hostia ponen al follacabras en órbita como al sputnik


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los pro rusos estan perdiendo la cabeza y los papeles en este hilo, si es que alguna vez los tuvieron. Justificando las masacres civiles o diciendo que son actores... En fin, a veces me pregunto con que tipo de personas compartimos foro, da hasta un poco de mal rollo...



Fijate que esos mismos prorusos que ahora no creen en las pruebas te hablan de matanzas de civiles rusos ,crucifixiones o violaciones a niños por aparte de Azov y como prueba te ponen videos cortados , paginas no muy objetivas .... No han perdido la cabeza , son CMs que vienen al foro para hacer propaganda ; un magufo duda de todo estos dudan solo de lo que les interesa


-------------------------------------------------------
Los turcochinos presumen de armas modernas incautadas a un civil:


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pero luego dicen que no querían ocupar Kiev. Enviaban en compañía del ejército a policias por error.


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Cualquiera de los Klitschko tiene al Kadyrov delante y de una hostia ponen al follacabras en órbita como al sputnik



Los uniformes de los kadirovitas están impolutos, ni una mota de polvo. Eso dice mucho.


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

_ Periodista: ¿Qué es lo peor de esta guerra? 
Soldado: poderío aéreo ruso. Incluso la artillería no es tan horrible. Sin eso, ya los hubiéramos empujado. Cuando el cielo está "cerrado" por un tiempo, toda su infantería es nuestra._


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

El Stugna-P ucraniano es sin lugar a dudas el producto revelación de este conflicto, similar en concepto a los ATGMs rusos, pero que puede ser operado a distancia desde un lugar más seguro (ejemplo: una trinchera):









Mención de honor al Kvitnik-E que parece que están utilizando como proyectil de artillería guiada:


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pero luego dicen que no querían ocupar Kiev. Enviaban en compañía del ejército a policias por error.



Estos cuando hacen fintas, las hacen bien


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me encanta este general usano.



Comparado con Zhurullov es un aficionado


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Mis diez a @Pinovski por lograr que salga ese meme en la miniatura de su hilo   





Ya están los follaputis llenando el foro de conspiraciones ridículas para tratar de justificar crímenes de guerra: que si se mueve una mano, que si uno se rasca la nariz...


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Abr 2022)

Lo de Bucha aquel 27 de febrero tuvo que ser tremendo. Parte de un regimiento de la 331 guardia de asalto aerotransportada hecho trizas


----------



## Trumbo (3 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Esto de blanquear a Stalin ha sido cosa de Putin que lo mismo reivindica la época zarista por la mañana que al ejército soviético por la tarde sin ningún problema y ha hecho la vida imposible a la gente que estaba investigando los crímenes del comunismo. La enorme mayoría de los rusos estaban hasta el gorro del comunismo cuando cayó la URSS, querían ser como occidente, y en vez de eso se les dio un régimen feudal de nuevo. No sabemos que hubiera pasado.



En mi opinión, en esencia, la URSS no llegó a desaparecer. Fue como una mutación del mismo virus.


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Muy buen vídeo de los valientes Ucranianos



si cierran los cielos, los rusos a casita cagando leches

por eso zelensky quería la zona de exclusión aérea, porque les habrían ahorrado semanas de cerco a kiev y ahora los ruski estarían en sebatopol lamiendose el pijo


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Puede que estén replegando tropas para meter un bombón radioactivo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

Artículo de un medio peruano haciéndose eco de un reportaje de la BBC: el destino de una unidad de élite de paracaidistas en "La Finta"









Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: las enormes pérdidas del regimiento de élite que Moscú envió para avanzar hacia Kiev | Vladimir Putin | OTAN | Volodymyr Zelensky | MUNDO | EL COMERCIO PERÚ


La BBC confirmó el fallecimiento de 39 soldados del Regimiento 331 en la guerra que el Kremlin impulsa en Europa del este.




elcomercio.pe


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

Captura de ayer:




*"Durante los combates en Kyiv, una de las unidades de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania adquirió el trofeo equipo ruso SAU 2C -3 y MT-LB.

Los defensores ucranianos ya los han remolcado a la retaguardia.

Por supuesto, no copiaron a los agricultores ucranianos que lo hacen con un tractor, ¡sino que usaron su propio equipo! 

Después de reparaciones menores, el equipo fortalecerá la unidad que lucha en esta dirección."

*


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Comparado con Zhurullov es un aficionado





Joder, mejor explicado... imposible.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Puede que estén replegando tropas para meter un bombón radioactivo?



A Rusia le importan un bledo sus tropas, no recogen ni sus muertos:




Tirarían una bomba nuclear encima de ellos si es necesario, sus vidas son el menor de sus problemas.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mis diez a @Pinovski por lograr que salga ese meme en la miniatura de su hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011165
> 
> ...



Es una mancha en el cristal y ni si quiera hace falta mirarlo mucho para verlo, están desesperados, tapan una mentira con otra mentira , el castillo esta cayendo a pedazos y se están haciendo multicuentas porque les da verguenza postear con su nick original.


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trumbo (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Deseando ver la visión "alternativa" de nuestro reputado e independiente corresponsal Gisbert.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

Ya tenemos banda sonora para este conflicto:


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mis diez a @Pinovski por lograr que salga ese meme en la miniatura de su hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011165
> 
> ...



No se si es una gota o un pajaro mal enfocado, desde luego lo que no es, es la mano de muerto moviendose.
HDLGP los follaputines que han difundido el bulo de que es la mano.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)

__





De como el ministerio ruso hizo el ridiculo con una propaganda de risa intentando tapar las masacres civiles


roto2 Como para creerles nada a esta gente jajaja




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trumbo (3 Abr 2022)

¡Vaya por Dios!
Los bomberos extinguieron un incendio abierto en el hospital del Hospital Clínico Central de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias en Moscú. Según la información disponible, el área de fuego en la sala es de 25 metros cuadrados. m.Servicios de emergencia evacuan personas y extinguen el fuego


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

El heraldo del diablo junto al diablo justificando la muerte y destruccion.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Es una mancha en el cristal y ni si quiera hace falta mirarlo mucho para verlo, están desesperados, tapan una mentira con otra mentira , el castillo esta cayendo a pedazos y se están haciendo multicuentas porque les da verguenza postear con su nick original.



En efecto, se les están cayendo todas las justificaciones y explicaciones sobre la invasión que llevan repitiendo como loritos más de un mes. 

Con las imágenes que se están viendo estos últimos dos días se les está cayendo lo de que los rusos han invadido sin apenas dañar a la población civil. Ahora tratan de ver en manchas en los cristales de los coches manos de "muertos" que se mueven. En otro hilo hasta había un forero que decía que había visto un vídeo de un "cadáver" que se levantaba nada más pasar el convoy de coches y blindados. Obviamente el vídeo no lo puso y yo me puse a buscarlo por mi cuenta y no he encontrado ese vídeo. Y este forero es uno de esos que siempre critica a los medios occidentales porque no dicen una verdad ni por equivocación, que siempre están manipulando... pero ahora que ve como las tropas rusas cometen crímenes de guerra y que no han ido a liberar Ucrania, no le entra en la cabeza y le da por ver manos que se mueven en manchas en cristales.

Hace una semana estos mismos foreros estaban desesperaditos por tratar de encontrar algo que demostrará que en Ucrania las tropas rusas iban a ser recibidas como liberadores por más de la mitad de la población y que los ucranianos se iban a rebelar contra su ejercito y el gobierno de Kiev. Les dio por subir infinidad de veces unos vídeos de Donetsk en 2014 donde aparecían civiles insultando y golpeando a unos militares ucranianos prisioneros de guerra. Trataban de hacerlo pasar como que eran vídeos de estas últimas semanas en Mariupol. todo lo que han encontrado para demostrar ese apoyo popular es el vídeo de esta semana de unos soldados rusos izando una bandera en un edificio abandonado y cuatro viejos dando vitores.


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

La mierda que esta saliendo estos dias te pone los pelos de punta , SON BASURA



Aquí fotos satelite de las fosas comunas detectadas antes de comprobar el desastre


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011080




Coño, una lanzadera TOS-1.

Con el equipamiento que van dejando atrás los ruskis se podrían armar ya 7 divisiones.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Abr 2022)

Zhukov cada vez actualiza menos su blog y lleva así una semana. Dice que es porque está cansado, pero hasta hace una semana actualizaba el blog a diario desde el inicio de la invasión. A lo mejor lo que le cansa es que los ucranianos esos subnormales no se rindan de una vez como haría cualquier persona razonable. 

Al menos sigue participando en el foro y para ahorraros el desloguearse aquí os traigo yo su más reciente comentario. Iba a poner unos cuantos  para señalar las partes más descacharrantes, pero no hace falta: todo el comentario es un descojone absoluto de principio a fin:

_Eso es como juzgar un libro por su cubierta y @Don Pelayo no tiene NPI.

¿Desastre? El único desastre que hay es el del ejército ucraniano. 

No se pueden conquistar todos los objetivos a la vez con un ejército inferior en número y demasiado pequeño para las misiones encomendadas.

Teniendo en cuenta que el régimen, no gobierno, ucraniano no está en Kiev, su conquista no pondría fin a la guerra. Sumy y Chernigov son secundarias y su cerco sólo procedía para mantener las líneas de comunicaciones para el asedio de Kiev desde el este.
No hay que fijarse tanto en objetivos territoriales como en la destrucción de las fuerzas enemigas.

Yo por ejemplo, me equivoqué en atribuir excesiva importancia a los puentes sobre el Dniéper. Tengo que reconocer que teniendo los rusos el dominio del aire da igual quien controle los puentes, si los ucranianos de todas formas no pueden ni enviar refuerzos al este ni retirar las tropas de Donbass.

No he seguido la situación en las últimas 48 horas. Necesito un descanso. Pero las nuevas prioridades de la ofensiva me parecen correctas. Hacia Nikolayev y presumiblemente cercar Odessa por tierra, para tomar toda la costa, y seguir con la presión para el cerco del ejército ucraniano en Donbass, que cada día que pasa está más amenazado.

Mientras tanto, seguir con el asedio de Kharkov, sin asaltar la ciudad. Si se mantiene la presión, acabará cayendo por falta de municiones y suministros._


----------



## duncan (3 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov cada vez actualiza menos su blog y lleva así una semana. Dice que es porque está cansado, pero hasta hace una semana actualizaba el blog a diario desde el inicio de la invasión. A lo mejor lo que le cansa es que los ucranianos esos subnormales no se rindan de una vez como haría cualquier persona razonable.
> 
> Al menos sigue participando en el foro y para ahorraros el desloguearse aquí os traigo yo su más reciente comentario. Iba a poner unos cuantos  para señalar las partes más descacharrantes, pero no hace falta: todo el comentario es un descojone absoluto de principio a fin:
> 
> ...



Un buen indicador de cómo lo van las cosas al ejército ruso. Un análisis sobre el ejército ucraniano:


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> La mierda que esta saliendo estos dias te pone los pelos de punta , SON BASURA
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí fotos satelite de las fosas comunas detectadas antes de comprobar el desastre



Han cometido matanzas de forma consistente y organizada. De hecho es en lo único en lo que los rusos han mostrado algo de profesionalidad.

Esto no ha sido un calentón de una compañía, esto es premeditado y siguiendo órdenes claras.

Ante tamaña atrocidad creo que es hora de avisar a India, China y otros que están comprando materias primas rusas de que se acabó.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

BUM BUM BUM


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> _Yo por ejemplo, me equivoqué en atribuir excesiva importancia a los puentes sobre el Dniéper. ._



Zhurullov vuelve a demostrar su humildaz. Su magnanimidad es infinita.


----------



## pep007 (3 Abr 2022)

Trumbo dijo:


> En mi opinión, en esencia, la URSS no llegó a desaparecer. Fue como una mutación del mismo virus.



Quieres decir que hicieron un R78...?


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Han cometido matanzas de forma consistente y organizada. De hecho es en lo único en lo que los rusos han mostrado algo de profesionalidad.
> 
> Esto no ha sido un calentón de una compañía, esto es premeditado y siguiendo órdenes claras.
> 
> Ante tamaña atrocidad creo que es hora de avisar a India, China y otros que están comprando materias primas rusas que se acabó.



Por ahora solo sabemos que van haber mas sanciones


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Han cometido matanzas de forma consistente y organizada. De hecho es en lo único en lo que los rusos han mostrado algo de profesionalidad.
> 
> Esto no ha sido un calentón de una compañía, esto es premeditado y siguiendo órdenes claras.
> 
> Ante tamaña atrocidad creo que es hora de avisar a India, China y otros que están comprando materias primas rusas que se acabó.



La prensa y el gobierno de la India son muy comprensivos con los rusos. No es de extrañar que Pedro Baños recomiende su lectura









Russia's Lavrov hopes to bypass sanctions in trade with ‘friend’ India


Russia will increase its use of non-Western currencies for trade with countries such as India, its foreign minister said on Friday, as he hailed New Delhi as a friend that was not taking a "one-sided view" on the Ukraine war.




www.euractiv.com


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Por ahora solo sabemos que van haber mas sanciones



Bueno, al menos hay reacción rápida. Espero que las sanciones sean de tal nivel que la vida humana en Rusia empiece a ser difícil


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> La prensa y el gobierno de la India son muy comprensivos con los rusos. No es de extrañar que Pedro Baños recomiende su lectura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al gobierno indio sólo le interesa el gobierno indio, así que hay que meterle mano al gobierno indio. Que deje de fluir la pasta hacia allí, ya verás que pronto dejan de coquetear con el criminal Putin


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ruso actúa como el Isis. Al nivel de brutalidad de ejército turco y Azerbaiyáno. Incluso peor


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Zhurullov vuelve a demostrar su humildaz. Su magnanimidad es infinita.







> Eso es como juzgar un libro por su cubierta y @Don Pelayo no tiene NPI.



Ya sabemos todos que, como ha dicho el propio Zhukov, él informa mejor en su blog que el propio estado mayor ruso. Luego resulta que absolutamente nada de lo que predijo ha pasado y todas las explicaciones de la situación actual son "a posteriori" como la ya tristemente famosa operación fallida de toma del aeródromo que en realidad no fue fallida porque fue una finta.

Eso sí: él empieza a reconocer errores, pero como mucho dos o tres, no te vayas tú a creer.


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Al gobierno indio sólo le interesa el gobierno indio, así que hay que meterle mano al gobierno indio. Que deje de fluir la pasta hacia allí, ya verás que pronto dejan de coquetear con el criminal Putin



Los gobiernos de Rusia y la India son afines, gobiernan dos partidos nacionalistas, adalides de los valores religiosos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Típico de follaputis, si esto vuelve a la situación previa al conflicto (Ucrania no OTAN, Ucrania no UE, medio Donbas y Crimea bajo control ruso) lo declararán como una victoria, puedes estar seguro de ello.


----------



## FernandoIII (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bueno, al menos hay reacción rápida. Espero que las sanciones sean de tal nivel que la vida humana en Rusia empiece a ser difícil



Tienen que poner sanciones contra biene médicos, pero YA YA YA YA YA. Hay que prohibir que se venda medicina o complementos nutricionales en LA HORDA, que cosas como la INSULINA sean prohibidas venderlas allí CUANTO ANTES, si estos borrachuzos con síndrome alcohólico fetal no empiezan a caer como putas moscas no van a parar su invasión criminal


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bueno, al menos hay reacción rápida. Espero que las sanciones sean de tal nivel que la vida humana en Rusia empiece a ser difícil



Las sanciones tienen un fin muy claro, que rusia como pais se vaya a la mierda, que quede atras en la carrera tecnológica y económica, que no tenga recursos para tener un ejercito que suponga una amenaza e imposibilitar que en el futuro tengan aspiraciones imperialistas 

Parece que las sanciones del 2014 hicieron mas pupa de lo que se pensaba, a tenor de lo visto en ucrania en las ultimas semanas, y lo que les viene encima por mucho que los chinos e indios sean amistosos, va a ser terrorifico

El objetivo no es cambio de régimen, esa es una decisión del pueblo ruso, si prefieren vivir como esclavos dominados por una casta cleptocratica dictarorial y comer mierda, alla ellos

Pero por lo menos nos aseguramos que no toquen los cojones al resto de los que queremos vivir en paz


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Mis diez a @Pinovski por lograr que salga ese meme en la miniatura de su hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011165
> 
> ...



Te lo vi en un hilo jajaja


----------



## elena francis (3 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Porque coño no los bombardean? Eso de enemigo en huida puente de plata es de maricones.



Para que puedan contar lo que han visto y vivido, y quitarles las ganas a otros de hacer lo mismo y repetir la historia.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Es bueno ver que el voluntario bielorruso favorito de todos, "Ivanov" con el famoso bigote, todavía está vivo y bien. Él y sus amigos bielorrusos claramente se mantienen ocupados, llevándose muchos "trofeos" rusos en el camino a medida que avanzan.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

__





Que gusto ver el mapa de Kiev y sus alrededores ahora







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## McNulty (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Típico de follaputis, si esto vuelve a la situación previa al conflicto (Ucrania no OTAN, Ucrania no UE, medio Donbas y Crimea bajo control ruso) lo declararán como una victoria, puedes estar seguro de ello.



Correcto.

Realmente esta invasión/operación militar se ha hecho para frenar a la OTAN (desmilitarizar ucrania y matar a unos cuantos neonancys por el camino). Putin lo venderá así, y creo que tiene razón en el fondo.

Los ukros venderán también su victoria, hemos resistido al ejército ruso, no han podido invadir Kiev por nuestras defensas (sic) y los rusos son agresivos y matan niños.

Con respecto al Donbass yo creo que los rusos van a ir a por la mitad que les queda. La gran incógnita es el sur, se la anexionará también el tito o se retirará?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Siguen encontrando mas cadaveres en Bucha


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bueno, al menos hay reacción rápida. Espero que las sanciones sean de tal nivel que la vida humana en Rusia empiece a ser difícil



Como mínimo hay que dejarles sin ninguna fuente que les genere ingresos , se habla mucho del gas que compramos pero nos olvidamos de :


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Típico de follaputis, si esto vuelve a la situación previa al conflicto (Ucrania no OTAN, Ucrania no UE, medio Donbas y Crimea bajo control ruso) lo declararán como una victoria, puedes estar seguro de ello.



Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Cuanto cuesta un cacharro de estos?

Porque a los ucras el pepino que lo ha derribado les ha costado cero

Por eso los rusos han perdido, mientras los ucranianos tengan soldados, tendran suministro de hardware sin limite


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tails (3 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Muchacho en ese aspecto te equivocas. Aunque no te lo creas, le van a exigir mucho más que a los curritos que iban a la mili en su día.




En la mili se suicidaban


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..



Ya la tenían perdida, ¿no? ¿O es que Ucrania controlaba medio Donbass y Crimea?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

COMO TITO PUTIN OS PUEDA LANZAR UN RADIO ACTIVADOR A LOS PRO OTANICOS
YA VEREIS YA





AL RICO POLONIO - GRAFENO DE LAS VACUNAS

YA VEREIS YA

OS VA A DEJAR MOÑECOS NO, LO SIGUIIENTE
​


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..







Pues al ritmo que llevais de pérdidas majo... Lo que conseguisteis en semanas lo perdisteis en dos dias


----------



## McNulty (3 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..



Y quedarse sin el 80% de su ejército.  

Victoria total de los ukros vamos. El que no se consuela.....


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En efecto, se les están cayendo todas las justificaciones y explicaciones sobre la invasión que llevan repitiendo como loritos más de un mes.
> 
> Con las imágenes que se están viendo estos últimos dos días se les está cayendo lo de que los rusos han invadido sin apenas dañar a la población civil. Ahora tratan de ver en manchas en los cristales de los coches manos de "muertos" que se mueven. En otro hilo hasta había un forero que decía que había visto un vídeo de un "cadáver" que se levantaba nada más pasar el convoy de coches y blindados. Obviamente el vídeo no lo puso y yo me puse a buscarlo por mi cuenta y no he encontrado ese vídeo. Y este forero es uno de esos que siempre critica a los medios occidentales porque no dicen una verdad ni por equivocación, que siempre están manipulando... pero ahora que ve como las tropas rusas cometen crímenes de guerra y que no han ido a liberar Ucrania, no le entra en la cabeza y le da por ver manos que se mueven en manchas en cristales.
> 
> Hace una semana estos mismos foreros estaban desesperaditos por tratar de encontrar algo que demostrará que en Ucrania las tropas rusas iban a ser recibidas como liberadores por más de la mitad de la población y que los ucranianos se iban a rebelar contra su ejercito y el gobierno de Kiev. Les dio por subir infinidad de veces unos vídeos de Donetsk en 2014 donde aparecían civiles insultando y golpeando a unos militares ucranianos prisioneros de guerra. Trataban de hacerlo pasar como que eran vídeos de estas últimas semanas en Mariupol. todo lo que han encontrado para demostrar ese apoyo popular es el vídeo de esta semana de unos soldados rusos izando una bandera en un edificio abandonado y cuatro viejos dando vitores.



Lo del espejo retrovisor es el efecto de la convexidad del retrovisor que hace que la parte externa se vean más pequeñas las imágenes para tener más Angulo de visión (y haya menos Angulo muerto) y la interna más grande . Otra escusa de parvulitos.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

Los fakes que les cuelan a los pro rusos son de una calidad que da pena verlo:





El problema es que si se creen eso, ya se creen cualquier cosa


----------



## BeninExpress (3 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y quedarse sin el 80% de su ejército.
> 
> Victoria total de los ukros vamos. El que no se consuela.....



Espera que ahora Pinovski o cualquiera de sus palmeros nos saca un gráfico o un tweet de alguna localcoño anglosionista y solucionado!


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia va ganando solo están reorganizando el frente


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

ARCHI HINT RAFA NADAL 

Grafeno
 NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS CON SISTEMAS DE ENERGIA 

**











Archillect @archillect
5:32 a. m. · 20 mar. 2022·Archillect

Archillect @archillect 9h

5:32 a. m. · 20 mar. 2022 ·Archillect










Archillect (@archillect)







nitter.net















Del pie a las costillas, Nadal se lleva otro palo


El español estará de cuatro a seis semanas de baja por una lesión que compromete la gira de tierra batida que culmina en mayo en Roland Garros: “Estoy hundido”




elpais.com









Noticia: - Rafa Nadal estará casi 2 meses de baja... la causa?


Tiene pinta de que el amigo Nadal se ha comido uno de los OWNEDs más antológicos de la historia. tragatochos Y no es que me alegre del mal ajeno, pero joder, hay veces que el karma te hace esbozar una sonrisa, de cualquier manera espero que no sea nada Rafa.... ;)




www.burbuja.info





TER RAFA NADAL ARCHI | ARQUITECTO | NARANJA ORANGE | COSTILLA​


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Típico de follaputis, si esto vuelve a la situación previa al conflicto (Ucrania no OTAN, Ucrania no UE, medio Donbas y Crimea bajo control ruso) lo declararán como una victoria, puedes estar seguro de ello.



Declararán como victoria cualquier resultado posible. Incluso una guerra nuclear la declararían victoria.


----------



## McNulty (3 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Espera que ahora Pinovski o cualquiera de sus palmeros nos saca un gráfico o un tweet de alguna localcoño anglosionista y solucionado!



Es brutal el destrozo que están haciendo los rusos al zelensky, me está dando pena hasta mí....y aquí ni cuentan las bajas del personal militar ucraniano... Esto es desmilitarización, lo demás tontería...


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Los fakes que les cuelan a los pro rusos son de una calidad que da pena verlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son basura:


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Las sanciones tienen un fin muy claro, que rusia como pais se vaya a la mierda, que quede atras en la carrera tecnológica y económica, que no tenga recursos para tener un ejercito que suponga una amenaza e imposibilitar que en el futuro tengan aspiraciones imperialistas
> 
> Parece que las sanciones del 2014 hicieron mas pupa de lo que se pensaba, a tenor de lo visto en ucrania en las ultimas semanas, y lo que les viene encima por mucho que los chinos e indios sean amistosos, va a ser terrorifico
> 
> ...



No se puede añadir una coma. Que tengan el régimen que quieran. Si a los rusos les gusta más ver un desfile de ICBMs que comer o que la educación de sus hijos es su problema. Pero sin acceder a nuestra civilización. Mientras sean una amenaza no se les puede vender, como dice @FernandoIII ni insulina.

Ellos se lo guisan, ellos se lo comen.


----------



## elena francis (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Puede que estén replegando tropas para meter un bombón radioactivo?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Yo también lo he pensado.


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Los fakes que les cuelan a los pro rusos son de una calidad que da pena verlo:
> 
> 
> El problema es que si se creen eso, ya se creen cualquier cosa





Lo de la gota de agua... Pues gota de agua.

Y lo otro son retrovisores curvos para tratar de evitar el famoso ángulo muerto (lo de muerto no va con segundas intenciones).









El ángulo muerto en el coche: Qué es y cómo evitarlo - El blog del renting


¿Quieres tener una conducción segura de verdad? ¡Tienes que conocer bien lo que es el punto ciego o ángulo muerto en el coche y cómo evitarlo!




swipcar.com






Las típicas conspiraciones propagandísticas de los putines.


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Pues al ritmo que llevais de pérdidas majo... Lo que conseguisteis en semanas lo perdisteis en dos dias



¿Y eso de hablar en segunda persona? no sabía que por aquí había militares rusos y ucranianos comentando


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Un tanque ruso T-72B3 destruido y su clásica torre separada en algún lugar del norte de Ucrania. Quien iba a decir que ya me aburren tantas imagenes de tanques petados jojojo


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Un momento de descanso para nuestros defensores. Paseo en trofeos.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Una muerte catastrófica de lo que parece ser un vehículo de combate de infantería ruso BMP-3. Es impresionante la capacidad de destruccion de lo que le han tirado o quizas la mierda de vehiculo ruso q parece de hojalata


----------



## El amigo (3 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En la mili se suicidaban



Yo hice la mili. Y los últimos años era una chorrada


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Realmente esta invasión/operación militar se ha hecho para frenar a la OTAN (desmilitarizar ucrania y matar a unos cuantos neonancys por el camino). Putin lo venderá así, y creo que tiene razón en el fondo.
> 
> ...



Tiene razón, sobre todo ahora que Finlandia y Suecia se meterán en la OTAN.

Jugada magistral. Evitas que entre 1 país de mierda y ganas 2 de las naciones más desarrolladas de Europa.

Todo forma parte del plan.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Un montón de cadáveres y equipo de los nazis rusos. Foto del grupo operativo y táctico "Este" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Según los informes, las fuerzas ucranianas tomaron el control de la ciudad de Pripyat (ciudad fantasma), ya que ahora Ucrania ha vuelto a controlar la frontera con Bielorrusia. -Comando de las tropas de asalto aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Un montón de cadáveres y equipo de los nazis rusos. Foto del grupo operativo y táctico "Este" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Venga, ¿de qué coño han muerto esos rusos ahí todo juntitos?


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Un montón de cadáveres y equipo de los nazis rusos. Foto del grupo operativo y táctico "Este" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Se podria hacer la Z con todos esos cadaveres


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Intensas imágenes de combate aéreo de la batalla de Dmytrivka, en las afueras de Kiev. Las imágenes filman tanques rusos siendo atacados por las fuerzas ucranianas, con muchos destruidos y explosiones masivas. El batallón ruso estaba formado por tanques, MT-LBu y otros vehículos.



La segunda parte muestra aún más tanques siendo tocados y destruidos.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es brutal el destrozo que están haciendo los rusos al zelensky, me está dando pena hasta mí....y aquí ni cuentan las bajas del personal militar ucraniano... Esto es desmilitarización, lo demás tontería...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011349



Como serán de graves las bajas ucranianas que se han tenido que retirar más allá de Bielorrusia. 


Una carnicería.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Pues tal parece que la columna fantasma de la M-02 ha debido darse la vuelta a todo correr, porque se ha evaporado:


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Mientras, los rusos parece que se siguen cebando con la ciudad de Jarkov. Llevan días tirándoles de todo:


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Un montón de cadáveres y equipo de los nazis rusos. Foto del grupo operativo y táctico "Este" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.




Ya sabes..._"una retirada ordenada"_


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Realmente esta invasión/operación militar se ha hecho para frenar a la OTAN (desmilitarizar ucrania y matar a unos cuantos neonancys por el camino). Putin lo venderá así,* y creo que tiene razón en el fondo.*



No, si muy listo se nota que no eres.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que ayer hicieron un ataque frontal con infanteria y vehiculos ligeros los d ela RPD


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¿Y eso de hablar en segunda persona? no sabía que por aquí había militares rusos y ucranianos comentando

































































Se meten tanto en su papel de propagandista quede deben de creer que son parte de los invasores.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

La operación especial/finta/liberasión/solo era una broma está costando cara en material y hombres a los agresores:














Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com





En definitiva, la invasión ha sido un fracaso, al no haberse conseguido los objetivos previstos y publicitados.
No habrá ocupación de Ucrania ni instauración de un títere(*) en Kiev, a la vista de la evolución de las pérdidas rusas.
Estas cifras, aún tomadas con las debidas reservas, son inasumibles para el Estado invasor.

(*) En este caso reinstauración, ya que parece ser que a Yanukovich ya lo tenían preparado junto a la frontera para meterlo tras el asalto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Las unidades ucranianas tomaron el control de una sección de la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia cerca de Pripyat , región de Kiev, y arrojó los restos de las tropas rusas al territorio de Bielorrusia


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Nuestro bielorruso favorito despejando el camino de orcos


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Metro de Kharkov


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

espero que llegen para liberar mariupol, me temo que lo que está pasando alli va a dejar pequeño lo de bucha



Covaleda dijo:


> La operación especial/finta/liberasión/solo era una broma está costando cara en material y hombres a los agresores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La operación especial/finta/liberasión/solo era una broma está costando cara en material y hombres a los agresores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaria bien conocer alguna serie estadistica, pero seguramente estos dias han ido a casi 1000 muertos por dia, la mayoria por la zona de Kiev, por otro lado el gran destrozo de los vehiculos blindados de infanteria mayormente, lo que implica apenas proteccion para la infanteria y perdida de movilidad y por otro lado los tanques pierden algo de proteccion y podrian ser mas faciles de cazarlos.


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> El *Alcalde de kiev con Scholz*. Madre mia que bicharraco.



El que aparece en la foto con el Canciller Scholz *NO* es el alcalde de Kiev, VITALI Klitschko (1971).

El que aparece en la foto es WLADIMIR Klitschko (1976), hermano pequeño del alcalde de Kiev. WLADIMIR estaba de visita como parte de una delegación ukra enviada por Zelensky y su hermano (=el alcalde de Kiev) a Alemania.

Los Klitschko son una familia que han tenido que viajar bastante. El padre de los Klitschko fue militar en tiempos de la URSS y estuvo estacionado en la antigua Checoslovaquia, en Ralsko (actual República Checa), junto con toda la familia. Con la independencia de Ukrania, el padre pasó a formar parte de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ukrania, llegando a ser General Mayor.

Los Klitschko son muy populares en Alemania. Vivieron allí muchos años porque el pàdre fue agregado militar en la embajada ukra de Alemania. Los 2 hablan muy bien alemán, aunque de vez en cuando le den alguna "patadilla" sin importancia al diccionario. Aquí en una entrevista de anteayer (01/04/2022) en el canal de una TV privada alemana llamada WELT (una tele de noticias tipo 24 horas), explicando su visita de varios días al Gobierno Federal de Alemania:



Wladimir no ostenta ningún cargo político, pero ha sido enviado por Zelensky y su hermano a Alemania. Explica en la entrevista que se ha reunido con el Canciller y con la Ministra de Defensa. Al ser un personaje muy popular en Alemania, este tipo de personas tienen una función muy efectiva a la hora de hacer palanca con el Gobierno Alemán y conseguir una amplia difusión entre la sociedad alemana.

Además de eso, Wladimir y Olaf Scholz se conocen de cuando Scholz fue alcalde de Hamburgo. Wladimir figura en el _Libro de Oro_ de la ciudad de Hamburgo (lo menciona también en la entrevista).

Como sabéis, los 2 fueron boxeadores profesionales en la categoría de pesos pesados. A la madre no le hacía mucha gracia que sus hijos se dedicasen a eso del boxeo y les hizo jurar sobre lo más sagrado que nunca pelearían el uno contra el otro para defender un título. El "másmejor" de los dos era el "pequeño", el que aparece en la foto. Fue campeón del mundo en varias ocasiones. El mayor (=el alcalde) también fue campeón del mundo.

Aquí están los 2, el pequeño es el de la izquierda, el que está sonriendo. El serio es el alcalde de Kiev, el de la derecha.



Hasta aquí mi parte de Sálvame Deluxe dominguero.
Aprovecho para agradecer a todos los foreros que mantienen vivo el hilo y que le han dado sentido a lo largo de estas semanas.

_Slava Ukraini!
Ehre der Ukraine!_

Edit:
Mientras me estaba poniendo al día del hilo, tenía puesta de fondo la entrevista.
Bueno, pues resulta que no sólo Wladimir figura en el _Libro de Oro_ de la ciudad de Hamburgo. Figuran los 2 hermanos. Primero tuvo el honor de firmar el hermano mayor (=Vitali, el alcalde), y más tarde entró el hermano pequeño.


----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Rusia va ganando solo están reorganizando el frente


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Lo que más me gusta son los chalecos antibalas de los rusos. Son como unos cartoncillos con tiras de gomaespuma.


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Zhurullov vuelve a demostrar su humildaz. Su magnanimidad es infinita.



No molesteis a los PutinaZis con estas cosas, que están atareados lloriqueando por los derechos humanos de los soldados rusos en otros hilos.




Karamba dijo:


> El que aparece en la foto con el Canciller Scholz *NO* es el alcalde de Kiev, VITALI Klitschko (1971).
> 
> El que aparece en la foto es WLADIMIR Klitschko (1976), hermano pequeño del alcalde de Kiev. WLADIMIR estaba de visita como parte de una delegación ukra enviada por Zelensky y su hermano (=el alcalde de Kiev) a Alemania.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaracion. No es el hermano alcalde, los dos son unos mastodontes


----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

Ucranianos de Izium provocan un envenenamiento masivo entre las tropas rusas


Pasteles y bebibas alcohólicas manipuladas han causado más de 500 bajas




www.larazon.es


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion. No es el hermano alcalde, los dos son unos mastodontes



Sí, son bastante "armarios" los 2. 
El alcalde es 2,01m de armario.
El pequeño y más bajito "sólo" es 1,98m de "cómoda", no llega a "armario". 
No me gustaría tener a ninguno de los dos de enemigo. Los dos son muy templados y educados, pero no me gustaría cabrearles.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia hizo mal en no ir con todo al principio termobaricas sin parar


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Cansado de esta tontería de "es un brazo en movimiento"... es una gota de lluvia en el parabrisas, junto con una versión de canal invertido para mayor claridad. Todo el asunto de mover el brazo es simplemente ridículo.


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sí, son bastante "armarios" los 2.
> El alcalde es 2,01m de armario.
> El pequeño y más bajito "sólo" es 1,98m de "cómoda", no llega a "armario".
> No me gustaría tener a ninguno de los dos de enemigo. Los dos son muy templados y educados, pero no me gustaría cabrearles.



Senti curiosidad por su fenotipo. Hacia solo unos dias habia visto un documental sobre los Yanmayas, La horda que conquisto toda Europa hace 4000 años , su origen esta por esa zona de Ucrania y Rusia


----------



## favelados (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que más me gusta son los chalecos antibalas de los rusos. Son como unos cartoncillos con tiras de gomaespuma.



Alguíen se ha llevado la diferencia entre un chaleco blindado y un cartóncillo chino


----------



## favelados (3 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ucranianos de Izium provocan un envenenamiento masivo entre las tropas rusas
> 
> 
> Pasteles y bebibas alcohólicas manipuladas han causado más de 500 bajas
> ...



Del enlace citado.



> Dentro del capítulo de “horrores de la guerra”, aparte del descubrimineot de cadáveres de civiles aseisnados a sangre fría por los rusos, el citado Servicio de Inteligencia asegura que “en la ciudad de Narovlya (Bielorrusia),* los soldados rusos montaron un bazar especializado en la venta de bienes saqueados en Ucrania*”.



Donde hay gitanos hay mercadillos


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que más me gusta son los chalecos antibalas de los rusos. Son como unos cartoncillos con tiras de gomaespuma.



Son chalecos-finta, para confundir al enemigo


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Rusia va ganando solo están reorganizando el frente


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> si cierran los cielos, los rusos a casita cagando leches
> 
> por eso zelensky quería la zona de exclusión aérea, porque les habrían ahorrado semanas de cerco a kiev y ahora los ruski estarían en sebatopol lamiendose el pijo



Yo también estuve "muy pesado" con el tema del cierre aéreo, hasta que lo entendí. Si los ukras lo piden, tendrán sus razones que yo no voy a discutir. Pero el cierre aéreo tampoco es la panacea porque te pueden seguir "bombardeando" con artillería y misiles desde territorio ruso o bielorruso. De hecho es lo que vamos a ver cada vez más si se consigue repeler a los fuerzas putinianas hasta su territorio.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo del espejo retrovisor es el efecto de la convexidad del retrovisor que hace que la parte externa se vean más pequeñas las imágenes para tener más Angulo de visión (y haya menos Angulo muerto) y la interna más grande . Otra escusa de parvulitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pinovski dijo:


> Los fakes que les cuelan a los pro rusos son de una calidad que da pena verlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy flipando, todavía no doy crédito que haya gente que se pueda tragar semejantes tonterías, sobretodo teniendo delante de la cara un vídeo donde se ve todo lo contrario a lo que dice la propaganda. Esta gente no tiene que ir a revisar la vista, sino al psiquiatra.


----------



## Mejumbre (3 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


>


----------



## Fiallo (3 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Senti curiosidad por su fenotipo. Hacia solo unos dias habia visto un documental sobre los Yanmayas, La horda que conquisto toda Europa hace 4000 años , su origen esta por esa zona de Ucrania y Rusia



Los yamnaya son una mezcla entre el cazador y recolector de europa del este (EHG) y Cazador y recolector del Cáucaso(CHG)
A su vez el EHG es una mezcla entre ANE(apareció la primera mutación registrada de pelo rubio) y el WHG( cazador y recolector de occidente como el hombre de la braña de ojos azules).

Más información sobre ANE.







Los irlandeses son los que tienen más yamnaya y los mediterraneos tienen poco. Podemos ver la brutal diferencia entre Francia dividida por el río Loire.


----------



## Mejumbre (3 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> si cierran los cielos, los rusos a casita cagando leches
> 
> por eso zelensky quería la zona de exclusión aérea, porque les habrían ahorrado semanas de cerco a kiev y ahora los ruski estarían en sebatopol lamiendose el pijo



Y, ¿quién va a ser el valiente que va "cerrar el cielo" de Ucrania?


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno pues Oryx ya ha llegado a mas de 400 tanques (405) perdidos por la horda.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Bueno pues Oryx ya ha llegado a mas de 400 tanques (405) perdidos por la horda.



Hay que tener en cuenta que esos son los CONFIRMADOS visualmente, además Oryx y su equipo tendrán varias decenas más en la reserva porque no hayan acabado aún de analizarlas. Y a esos de la reserva habrá que añadirle decenas más que jamás se han visto en vídeo o fotografía, generalmente de equipo en la retaguardia que fue golpeado en emboscadas o con artillería.


Los muertos en Bucha ya no son actores, ahora los han matado los ucronancis:


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Sigue habiendo capturas por parte de los ucras, pero la acción se ha desplazado hacia el sur y hacia el este. Está claro que se han liberado tropas de Kiev.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



Creo que cuando entraron en Bucha a los primeros días del conflicto, a los rusos le dieron la del pulpo. Debe ser una venganza.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



Yo lo veo más sencillo. Un puñado de rusos, sin oficiales y a los que les han matado el 60% de los compañeros tienen sed de venganza.

Recomiendo como lectura "Berlín" de Beevor. Allí hicieron lo mismo y eso que iban ganando.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Más BOOM si Putin fuera inteligente retiraría TODO el ejército para ver si al menos puede salvar Crimea.


----------



## hightower (3 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..



Status Quo ante belli, en roman paladino que la guerra no ha valido para una puta mierda.


----------



## Mejumbre (3 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Eso es meterse en la guerra
> 
> Así que no lo van a hacer ninguno



Por eso lo digo. Aquí el _cuñao _de turno está diciendo sandeces desde el minuto 1.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Ataque ucraniano al norte de Jerson, por la carretera p81.
Están a unos 10Km del puente de Antonivka. En caso de hacerse con él, va a haber una masacre de rusos en el área al oeste del río.
Ya pueden ponerse las pilas para pararlos o bien ir preparándose un Kiev 2.0 porque ahí va a haber fiesta sí o sí.







Se ha reportado además en varias ocasiones la abierta hostilidad de la población civil para con los ocupantes, por lo que en caso de cierre me temo escenas desagradables para la vista en las redes sociales.


----------



## gargamelix (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



Durante la ocupación rusa ya hubo una denuncia el 12 de Marzo de una matanza en Bucha que no tuvo mucha repercusión porque no se podía verificar nada. Entonces debía haber aún orden jerárquico y mandos bien establecidos.

La denuncia fue esta:
57 people, mostly killed civilians, buried in mass grave in churchyard in Bucha, local activist reports.

Hoy se ha descubierto una fosa con exactamente 57 personas asesinadas:
Encuentran una nueva fosa común a las afueras de Kiev con 57 cadáveres en su interior


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Rusia va ganando solo están reorganizando el frente



Brindemos por ello:




(Recorte por si alguien quiere hacer un meme o algo)


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



Soy bastante escéptico


----------



## Mejumbre (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya la tenían perdida, ¿no? ¿O es que Ucrania controlaba medio Donbass y Crimea?



A eso súmale Jersón y, prácticamente, toda Zaporiyia.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (3 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Y, ¿quién va a ser el valiente que va "cerrar el cielo" de Ucrania?



El presupuesto y la logística del Kremlin


----------



## Spieluhr (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que esos son los CONFIRMADOS visualmente, además Oryx y su equipo tendrán varias decenas más en la reserva porque no hayan acabado aún de analizarlas. Y a esos de la reserva habrá que añadirle decenas más que jamás se han visto en vídeo o fotografía, generalmente de equipo en la retaguardia que fue golpeado en emboscadas o con artillería.
> 
> 
> Los muertos en Bucha ya no son actores, ahora los han matado los ucronancis:


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que esos son los CONFIRMADOS visualmente, además Oryx y su equipo tendrán varias decenas más en la reserva porque no hayan acabado aún de analizarlas. Y a esos de la reserva habrá que añadirle decenas más que jamás se han visto en vídeo o fotografía, generalmente de equipo en la retaguardia que fue golpeado en emboscadas o con artillería.
> 
> 
> Los muertos en Bucha ya no son actores, ahora los han matado los ucronancis:



Hay una cosa de la propaganda de estos hijos de puta que es tremenda. Están tan desorganizados, son tan jodidamente incompetentes, que en el mismo día te sacan que los muertos son actores y mueven la mano y por la tarde ya hablan de que sí son muertos de verdad, pero que los mataron los ucranianos.

La propaganda es para los suyos, lo que demuestra que a los payasos follaputins como los de este foro los deben considerar como unos absolutos retrasados


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno la ultima actualizacion de ORYX lleva hasta 4 piezas de artilleria pesada (152mm) autopropulsda capturada( 3 de ellos para usar ya otro necesita chapa y pintura leve).
Los ucras les daran rápido usi: tanques, blindados y camiones rusos en el punto de mira de la "nueva artilleria" ucraniana... espero que las lleven a Kherson.
Ejemplo.


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

El final de la guerra de Afganistán (derrota rusa) se produjo en febrero de 1989

La caída del muro de Berlín se produjo en noviembre de 1989


Es probable que la derrota en Ucrania dé lugar a un cambio político importante en Rusia.

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental











Fotos: Las atrocidades de las tropas rusas en Bucha, en imágenes


La organización de derechos humanos Human Rights Watch (HRW) denunció este domingo en un informe que en las zonas de Ucrania bajo control ruso se han cometido ejecuciones sumarias y otros graves abusos que podrían constituir crímenes de guerra




elpais.com





no es raro, se llama crímenes de guerra

anda que no hemos visto videos de coches de civiles tiroteados y gente caminando sin más por la calle, aparece un blindado ruso y fulminao

llevan bombardeando hospitales desde la primera semana de guerra
edificios de apartamentos, APARTAMENTOS de ciudades dormitorio, barrios residenciales, colegios, centros comerciales, etc, de todo



una ambulancia tiroteada cuando evacuaba un herido... muerto conductor, médico y el otro sanitario creo que lo salvaron o lo intentaron, el herido no lo contó, día 26 de febrero, segundo o tercer día de la "desnazificación"

todo eso son crímenes de guerra
falta documentarlo, claro, con las imágenes que hay no es suficiente

porque ahora vendrán los putiners a decir que eso es propaganda y que falsabandera y suputamadre

llevas la cuenta de periodistas asesinados por los rusos?
no los que han tenido la mala suerte de estar cerca de una explosión de mortero o similar, no
periodistas que estaban lejos del frente y que han sido asesinados "misteriosamente" (casualmente muy críticos con putin)

que estamos hablando de un tipo que envenena a la oposición y ve bien poner polonio a enemigos politicos

qué duda tienes exactamente sobre lo de bucha y lo que nos queda por ver???


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

@lowfour que no es solo bucha y crímenes de guerra contra los civiles ucranianos

es que están mandando tropas con lo puesto a que les frían a javalins y dronazos, medio muertos de hambre los encuentran si no espabilan saqueando

les han hecho pasar por la zona roja de chernobyl y ahora tienen divisiones enteras con diarreas y movidas del polvo radiactivo
han implicado a reclutas haciendo la mili para "maniobras" que han resultado ser una guerra de ocupación contra un país que no les ha atacado

y en la retaguardia, tienen a la poli apalizando ancianitas que sacan carteles de "no a la guerra"

qué cojones dudas de lo de bucha??
es que ni falta que hacía unas fotos "fake" de nada parecido a lo de bucha
ni propaganda ni "campañita" psyop-terraplanista para meter a nadie en la guerra

hijoputismo y ya
banalidad del mal, simplemente cumplían órdenes y ya


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Son basura asesina, matan por matar, incluso se llevan por delante a los perros por el placer de aniquilar:

 

eso si...los camiones llenos de productos robados en vez de llevarse los cuerpos de los caídos por Putín y la Gran Rusia.


----------



## hgkgkgk (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno, hamics, pues comenzaba la semana preguntándome en este mismo hilo si las voladuras de puentes y lo que parecían contraofensivas les servirían a los rusos para consolidar posiciones defensivas al N de Kiev o si más bien se derrumbaría todo su frente de combate, y ya podemos decir que el resultado ha sido principalmente lo segundo. Y no lo digo solamente por la cantidad de material y hombres perdidos que hemos podido observar en las redes, que también, sino por los actos de indisciplina reportados como saqueos, destrucción de propiedad privada, etc. Hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoría de unidades rusas todavía tienen comisarios políticos que deberían vigilar ese tipo de desmanes. Y no añado aquí las atrocidades y crímenes de guerra que están saliendo ahora pues no tengo muy claro si son propias de la desbandada o ya habían sido planificadas desde el inicio de la invasión.

Hay que ver ahora si en la siguiente fase de la guerra las cosas van a salirles igual de mal a los rusos. Por lo que hemos visto, los ejércitos del S y del E tienen desempeños distintos que el del N, pese a que en este se encontraban algunas de sus mejores unidades, y por otro lado las posiciones rusas parecen más consolidadas en esos frentes. Pero las tácticas exitosas ucranianas podrían seguir funcionando igual de bien, ahora con unidades y energías renovadas y con la moral crecida por la victoria en el N, sobre todo si les empieza a llegar material más avanzado de Occidente. En realidad todo depende de eso último, pues hasta ahora la estrategia de los ukras ha aprovechado su capacidad de hostigar las líneas de suministros pero parecen carecer de capacidades ofensivas y sobre todo de artillería o unidades aéreas, como para poder expulsar a los rusos de sus posiciones.

La estrategia de occidente parece clara: como decía Maquiavelo, ahora que el enemigo está débil hay que machacarlo, en este caso por ucra interpuesto, y en un futuro inmediato eso es lo que vamos a ver, lamentablemente.


----------



## favelados (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



Estaban metidos en una trampa logística.

Parece que los ataques a los camiones de suministro hacían pupita, mataban y torturaban para encontrar o disuadir a los que pasaban información sobre sus movimientos


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> @lowfour que no es solo bucha y crímenes de guerra contra los civiles ucranianos
> 
> es que están mandando tropas con lo puesto a que les frían a javalins y dronazos, medio muertos de hambre los encuentran si no espabilan saqueando
> 
> ...



No dudo de que los hayan matado o que sea verdad! En absoluto! Dudo de la motivación... por qué cojones así en medio de la calle? Me parece claramente una provocación o un mensaje. Atar a la gente a espalda en medio de la calle, pegarles un tiro y dejarlos ahi? Normalmente los genocidas bien que se cuidan de matarlos en un bosque o algo para encubrir pruebas. Probablemente es lo que decían por ahí, que debió ser una venganza por algo.

Es espantoso. 

Pero cierto, de que nos extrañamos si estamos viendo lo que hay cada día.


----------



## Casino (3 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> espero que llegen para liberar mariupol, me temo que lo que está pasando alli va a dejar pequeño lo de bucha




No se puede salvar Mariupol. Acabará cayendo, lo crucial es que resistan un par de semanas más, para que las tropas liberadas de Kiev puedan capturar Jersón y marchar sobre Melitopol.
Lo que se debe es aumentar el suministro de armas ahora que la ruta de Polonia está fuera del alcance de la artillería orca.
Entrenar a los recién reclutados en el manejo de manpads y resistir en el este hasta que el oso se resienta del desgaste. Resistir es la única posibilidad real, pero debe resistir tres meses.
En este sentido, el lanzamiento de minas indiscriminado que hemos visto que hacían los orcos va a ayudar a los ucranianos porque esas minas van a ralentizar todos los movimientos ofensivos en el Donbass. 


GEROAM SLAVA! SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Se meten tanto en su papel de propagandista quede deben de creer que son parte de los invasores.



Sí, es ridiculo. 
Lo mismo cuando lo hacen los del otro bando.


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Y vamos... que los Rusos quieren hacer una limpieza étnica ya ni cotiza eh? Eso de mandar 40.000 ukranios a Rusia con destino desconocido.. joder, están intentando cambiar el balance étnico en determinadas zonas. Mira el Zurullov, perro a sueldo de los genocidas... ya lo decía así ufano. "Que había que hacer limpieza".


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que esos son los CONFIRMADOS visualmente, además Oryx y su equipo tendrán varias decenas más en la reserva porque no hayan acabado aún de analizarlas. Y a esos de la reserva habrá que añadirle decenas más que jamás se han visto en vídeo o fotografía, generalmente de equipo en la retaguardia que fue golpeado en emboscadas o con artillería.
> 
> 
> *Los muertos en Bucha ya no son actores, ahora los han matado los ucronancis:*



Ya...

A ver como explican esto:


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Son basura asesina, matan por matar, incluso se llevan por delante a los perros por el placer de aniquilar:
> 
> 
> 
> eso si...los camiones llenos de productos robados en vez de llevarse los cuerpos de los caídos por Putín y la Gran Rusia.



no has bajado hasta una respuesta al tuit con una comunicación rusa diciendo que no tienen para comer y que tienen que "cazar" perros

pero vamos, que aunque fueran matando perros para comer, esto no es más que la degradación de un ejército ocupante por la megalomanía mafiosa de los mandos

atrocidades que van a tener que ser enjuiciadas si queremos tener paz algún día con los rusos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Son basura asesina, matan por matar, incluso se llevan por delante a los perros por el placer de aniquilar:
> 
> 
> 
> eso si...los camiones llenos de productos robados en vez de llevarse los cuerpos de los caídos por Putín y la Gran Rusia.



Lo de los perros da por seguro que han sido los Chechenos. El perro no esta bien visto en el Islam. Creo haber leído que uno mordió al profeta. Asi que... Y si ha habido Chechenos por ahí (Molaría que alguien lo pudiese confirmar/descartar), ya sabemos quien ha hecho lo demás.


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y vamos... que los Rusos quieren hacer una limpieza étnica ya ni cotiza eh? Eso de mandar 40.000 ukranios a Rusia con destino desconocido.. joder, están intentando cambiar el balance étnico en determinadas zonas. Mira el Zurullov, perro a sueldo de los genocidas... ya lo decía así ufano. "Que había que hacer limpieza".




Ya lo he puesto varias veces, pero por si no queda claro el tipo de invasión que están realizando estas bestias y lo que llevan mamando desde hace años:

*Los animales rabiosos no son tratados, son fusilados*
Читайте больше на Бешеных животных не лечат — их отстреливают


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se tíos, lo de Bucha me parece la ostia de raro. O había un psicópata ahí al mando y esa fue su diversión o esto lo que busca es involucrar a la OTAN. Buscan soliviantar la opinión pública occidental



No soy forense pero por las fotos se ve la cara como hinchada , eso es que el cadaver lleva algunos dias en descomposición , y eso era zona ocupada rusa ...

Es dificil de creer que es un montaje , pero si alguien quiera plantear una teoría seria que desmonte la versión oficial yo no tengo problemas en plantearme dudas (las teorias de las putinas son un insulto a la inteligencia)


----------



## Casino (3 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Status Quo ante belli, en roman paladino que la guerra no ha valido para una puta mierda.




Si se trata del status quo anterior al de 2014, me parece bien. Crimea y Donbass son territorios de Ucrania.



GEROAM SLAVA! SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## hgkgkgk (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y vamos... que los Rusos quieren hacer una limpieza étnica ya ni cotiza eh? Eso de mandar 40.000 ukranios a Rusia con destino desconocido.. joder, están intentando cambiar el balance étnico en determinadas zonas. Mira el Zurullov, perro a sueldo de los genocidas... ya lo decía así ufano. "Que había que hacer limpieza".




Eso me temo. En Serbia también hubo deportaciones masivas para enterrar los cadáveres en suelo serbio y borrar pruebas...


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto varias veces, pero por si no queda claro el tipo de invasión que están realizando estas bestias y lo que llevan mamando desde hace años:
> 
> *Los animales rabiosos no son tratados, son fusilados*
> Читайте больше на Бешеных животных не лечат — их отстреливают



Hay que contextualizar todo esto. Creo que nuestro error ha sido pensar en el "Putin calculador que lleva al límite los riesgos", en una jugada geoestratégica maestra. Cuando ahora lo que estamos viendo es una guerra de Ultranacionalismo. Es decir, nos estamos enfrentando a Radovan Karadzic y a Arkan el Tigre de los Balcanes. Lo ha dicho Dugin, lo ha dicho Putin una y otra vez. Su obsesión son los rusoparlantes fuera de Rusia.

Vamos que estamos viendo lo que harían los catanazis si pudieran contra los que hablan Español.

O una versión modificada del genocidio de Rwanda.

O la liberación de los Serbobosnios, pobrecitos oprimidos ellos tirando al pato desde las montañas de Sarajevo.


----------



## Pat (3 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> El final de la guerra de Afganistán (derrota rusa) se produjo en febrero de 1989
> 
> La caída del muro de Berlín se produjo en noviembre de 1989
> 
> ...



A fecha de hoy el pueblo Ruso apoyan el invasión de Ucrania porque realmente crean que Gobierna en Ucrania Nazis financiado por el USA quien quiere una excusa para declarar la guerra a Rusia.

Putin ya es “_Dead Man Walking_” la cuestión no es si va haber un gran cambio en Rusia, la cuestión es si Rusia se de una vuelca al extremo mas extremo que Putin o si Rusia decide integrase en la decadente occidente.


----------



## allan smithee (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No dudo de que los hayan matado o que sea verdad! En absoluto! Dudo de la motivación... por qué cojones así en medio de la calle? Me parece claramente una provocación o un mensaje. Atar a la gente a espalda en medio de la calle, pegarles un tiro y dejarlos ahi? Normalmente los genocidas bien que se cuidan de matarlos en un bosque o algo para encubrir pruebas. Probablemente es lo que decían por ahí, que debió ser una venganza por algo.
> 
> Es espantoso.
> 
> Pero cierto, de que nos extrañamos si estamos viendo lo que hay cada día.



ni venganza ni nada parecido

tirotear una ambulancia en mitad de un páramo es venganza?? de qué?

nono, es que han ido a "desnazificar" y eso conlleva una deshumanización del "otro", para un soldado (no muy listo, también te digo, pero no por ello psicópata o algo así) cualquier ucraniano es un "zombi", un "no-humano", un nazi a abatir, sea soldado o civil

un viejo en bici?? tiroteado
un perro ucraniano?? tiroteado (lo acaba de poner @Trovador y no es de ahora, ucraniano y perro comparten la misma categoría; tironucables y eso es lo que han hecho)

estarían engorilaos porque no les ha salido el "plan"
porque los ucranianos no se han querido rendir con las primeras bombas, ni las segundas, ni con medio país en ruinas

pero están cometiendo crímenes de guerra desde el minuto 1
y todo estaba pre-dispuesto para que esas tropas lo hicieran, desde la mala planificación hasta la propia deshumanización de los media rusos


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (3 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis sufren una deblace estrepitosa también en las provincias sediciosas de Luhanask y Donestk.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (3 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis sufren una deblace estrepitosa también en las provincias sediciosas de Luhanask y Donestk.


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y vamos... que los Rusos quieren hacer una limpieza étnica ya ni cotiza eh? Eso de mandar 40.000 ukranios a Rusia con destino desconocido.. joder, están intentando cambiar el balance étnico en determinadas zonas. Mira el Zurullov, perro a sueldo de los genocidas... ya lo decía así ufano. "Que había que hacer limpieza".



Se entiende lo que quieres decir, pero técnicamente y _stricto sensu_ no se puede hablar de limpieza étnica.
Pero el desplazamiento de población mediante la "evacuación" y la destrucción de ciudades es claro. Habría que ver "cómo de permanente" en el tiempo será ese desplazamiento de población, por ejemplo en Mariupol.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Irpin. Me puedo imaginar que en algún momento, todo eso eran caravanas de coches con civiles deseando evacuar. Casi todos los coches destrozados y con agujeros de bala. No quiero pensar lo que puedo pasar, pero está claro que esos coches no llegaron a sus destino.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno, va saliendo algún vídeo, casi al 100% estos civiles asesinados en vídeo son los que están ahí tirados:





Respecto a las bandas del brazo (por si alguno dice que los ucranianos llevan bandas amarillas), aquí las que llevan los rusos, en concreto los tiktokers de Kadyrov, que estaban presentes por esa zona al principio de la invasión:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

Puede ser fake , pero hay señales de torturas o violaciones por lo menos en 140 cadaveres



Es un no parar la mierda que esta saliendo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

Este canal de _Yiutiub_ ya salió en este hilo. Está bastante bien para poder hacer una aproximación a la antropología rusa.
La verdad es que me hubiese esperado más gente diciendo que sí, pero parece que todos los anexionistas están en burbuja. 

_Do Russians want Ukraine to be Russian?_


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)

__





Los auténticos chechenos de este conflicto


-Hacen a los rusos huir de Kiev y de Chernihiv -Logran vengar a los chechenos derrotados por los rusos y hechos un estado vasallo de Putin -Se enfrentan a los chechenos traidores que se unieron a quienes mataron a sus padres -No suben vídeos tiktok de postureo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ni venganza ni nada parecido
> 
> tirotear una ambulancia en mitad de un páramo es venganza?? de qué?
> 
> ...



Así es:

_...Estos "*banderlogs*" se comportan como si las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no estuvieran ahora cerca de...

...él sabe mejor cómo lidiar con los "*banderlogs*"..._

LITERATURA

*Quienes son Banderlogs*

Inicialmente, los monos ficticios de la obra del escritor inglés Rudyard Kipling "The Jungle Book" se llamaban *banderlogs*. Sin embargo, en la actualidad, este concepto ya incluye una serie de, por regla general, definiciones informales.

La palabra Bandar Log apareció por primera vez en el Libro de la selva por Rudyard Kipling. Traducido del hindi, significaba "*gente mono*".* En las ediciones rusas, la palabra "banderlog" se encuentra con mayor frecuencia cuando se refiere a un solo mono (o "banderlog" cuando se trata de un rebaño completo), por lo que esta opción de escritura es más familiar para el lector doméstico.*

*Explicación de la definición inicial.*
Los banderlogs del trabajo de un escritor inglés son fundamentalmente diferentes del resto de los personajes de The Jungle Book.* Los monos no reconocen la Gran Ley de la Selva, tampoco tienen su propia ley, lo que les permite, en principio, quedar fuera de cualquier ley.*

Sin embargo, constantemente van a elaborar sus leyes y costumbres, elegir un líder para sí mismos, pero nunca lo hacen,* porque su memoria no es suficiente incluso hasta el día siguiente. Para justificar esto, los monos escribieron el proverbio: "La jungla piensa más tarde lo que piensa el tronco de Bandar ahora"*.

*No tienen su propio idioma: los monos simplemente toman prestado y repiten lo que una vez escucharon de otros animales. Además, la gente mono no puede crear. Por lo tanto, no tienen nada propio, excepto la imitación*. Sin embargo, pronto les molesta también.

A pesar de la aparente diversión y limitación de estos animales, son muy peligrosos. Son peligrosos porque pueden, por diversión, sin ningún sentido y necesitan tirar una piedra, un palo, atacar a la multitud o incluso matar. Matar así como así, sin rumbo, por aburrimiento. Para banderlogs no tenemos objetivos y planes conscientes; *Cuando un pensamiento aparece en la cabeza de uno de los monos, inmediatamente, sin dudarlo, los otros miembros de la manada lo siguen.*


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Atención al tanque. Al final del video hay sorpresa:


----------



## hgkgkgk (3 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Se entiende lo que quieres decir, pero técnicamente y _stricto sensu_ no se puede hablar de limpieza étnica.
> Pero el desplazamiento de población mediante la "evacuación" y la destrucción de ciudades es claro. Habría que ver "cómo de permanente" en el tiempo será ese desplazamiento de población, por ejemplo en Mariupol.



Limpieza étnica puede que no, pues la violencia la ejercen rusos contra rusos, pero genocidio parece que sí pues va dirigida a un grupo de población por su nacionalidad. 

Y ojo, porque es cierto que de momento no es comparable a Sbrevenica, donde mataron a una decena de miles de hombres, como he leído por ahí, pero da igual porque la definición lo que cuenta es la intencionalidad.

Se vienen cositas como en los 90 solo que ahora con la novedad de las redes sociales con sus variadas teorías de la conspiración y sus fakes y contrafakes. Porque lo jodido es que eso no significa que ahora pueda a haber más pruebas que entonces, ya que por definición en el genocidio se elimina toda prueba, de ahí su posterior negación, que es un redoblamiento de la atrocidad cometida a posteriori.


----------



## duncan (3 Abr 2022)

Interesante el título del vídeo:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (3 Abr 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A fecha de hoy el pueblo Ruso apoyan el invasión de Ucrania porque realmente crean que Gobierna en Ucrania Nazis financiado por el USA quien quiere una excusa para declarar la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> Putin ya es “_Dead Man Walking_” la cuestión no es si va haber un gran cambio en Rusia, la cuestión es si Rusia se de una vuelca al extremo mas extremo que Putin o si Rusia decide integrase en la decadente occidente.



La opción de que Putin siga y Rusia sea una Corea del Norte (igual de aislada, militarizada, dependiente de China) no es nada desdeñable. El sistema lo han implantado en el Donbas con éxito y hay quien piensa que lo van a exportar al resto de Rusia:


----------



## Spieluhr (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención al tanque. Al final del video hay sorpresa:



Casualmente acabo de hacer este meme que he puesto en otro hilo para burlarme de uno que tenía en la firma al perrito en llamas con insignias ucranianas:


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención al tanque. Al final del video hay sorpresa:



2ª parte...cuando lo sacan del carro:


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tails (3 Abr 2022)

La táctica rusa es llenar Ucrania de gitanos por la chatarra


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

buen hilo:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

_En Bucha había una unidad militar 51460 del pueblo de Knyaze-Volkonske, Khabarovsk Krai... Pronto todos estos asesinos, violadores y saqueadores serán conocidos por su nombre.

 











_


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



En su momento puse el enlace a un artículo USA de poco antes de la invasión donde se comentaba lo poco flexibles y el poco "golpe" que tenían los BTG rusos a la vista de los conflictos anteriores donde se habían visto implicados. También los comparaban desfavorablemente con la operatividad de las brigadas yankees.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

No tengo claro de si este vídeo de lanzamiento de Stugna-P es uno de los que puse antes en formato imágen o si es de un nuevo vehículo:




Los follaputis te ponen en el ignore a la primera de cambio, ¿también os pasa a vosotros? A más fanático, más rápido pulsan el botón de Ignorar.


----------



## Papa_Frita (3 Abr 2022)

Los hombres al fondo de este vídeo parecen estar documentando. Aviso imágenes fuertes: en el interior del vehículo se encuentra el cuerpo de una anciana cuya cabeza ha sido volada por las balas:



Spoiler: Imágenes fuertes


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Atención al tanque. Al final del video hay sorpresa:




Hostias!


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

hgkgkgk dijo:


> Limpieza étnica puede que no, pues la violencia la ejercen rusos contra rusos, pero genocidio parece que sí pues va dirigida a un grupo de población por su nacionalidad.
> 
> Y ojo, porque es cierto que de momento no es comparable a Sbrevenica, donde mataron a una decena de miles de hombres, como he leído por ahí, pero da igual porque la definición lo que cuenta es la intencionalidad.
> 
> Se vienen cositas como en los 90 solo que ahora con la novedad de las redes sociales con sus variadas teorías de la conspiración y sus fakes y contrafakes. Porque lo jodido es que eso no significa que ahora pueda a haber más pruebas que entonces, ya que por definición en el genocidio se elimina toda prueba, de ahí su posterior negación, que es un redoblamiento de la atrocidad cometida a posteriori.



Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo de lo que ha dicho el forero @lowfour, así que no voy a iniciar una discusión terminológica o por un "quítame de aquí estas pajas".
Lamentablemente pienso que la guerra durará bastante, ésta y la de "baja intensidad" que creo que se alargará durante muchos años, con misilazos periódicos cada ciertos meses sobre no sé qué infraestructuras, cada vez que al señor de Moscú no le guste algo. Si esta se puede considerar la 2ª Guerra de Ukrania, no descarto que antes de 10 años tengamos la 3ª Guerra de Ukrania, porque la salida YA sólo es posible mediante la derrota total de Putinia. Y un cierre en falso y la firma de "papelitos" sólo será para coger fuerzas e iniciar una nueva guerra intentando aprender de lo que hicieron mal en la 2ª.

Así que habrá tiempo de sobra para ver si ha habido genocidio, crímenes de guerra o cualquier término que queramos. Cuando hablo de esto, lo hago desde una perspectiva que pueda ser probada ante un tribunal internacional porque, a nivel coloquial, está muy claro lo que hay y tengo muy claro lo que hay.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo de lo que ha dicho el forero @lowfour, así que no voy a iniciar una discusión terminológica o por un "quítame de aquí estas pajas".
> Lamentablemente pienso que la guerra durará bastante, ésta y la de "baja intensidad" que creo que se alargará durante muchos años, con misilazos periódicos cada ciertos meses sobre no sé qué infraestructuras, cada vez que al señor de Moscú no le guste algo. Si esta se puede considerar la 2ª Guerra de Ukrania, no descarto que antes de 10 años tengamos la 3ª Guerra de Ukrania, porque la salida YA sólo es posible mediante la derrota total de Putinia. Y un cierre en falso y la firma de "papelitos" sólo será para coger fuerzas e iniciar una nueva guerra intentando aprender de lo que hicieron mal en la 2ª.
> 
> Así que habrá tiempo de sobra para ver si ha habido genocidio, crímenes de guerra o cualquier término que queramos. Cuando hablo de esto, lo hago desde una perspectiva que pueda ser probada ante un tribunal internacional porque, a nivel coloquial, está muy claro lo que hay y tengo muy claro lo que hay.



Hasta hace un par de semanas pensaba que Rusia, para ganar la guerra, tenía que cambiar toda la estrategia que había seguido hasta ese momento.


Ahora mismo pienso que para no tener una derrota total y humillante, Rusia tiene que cambiar todo lo que ha hecho hasta el momento.

O los rusos cambian TODO o no va a ser una guerra larga, sino una masacre de rusos (y civiles ucras) de 3 meses.


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> 2ª parte...cuando lo sacan del carro:




Joder, los chatarreros ucranianos se van a encontrar de todo...


----------



## Fiallo (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _En Bucha había una unidad militar 51460 del pueblo de Knyaze-Volkonske, Khabarovsk Krai... Pronto todos estos asesinos, violadores y saqueadores serán conocidos por su nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin , el salvador de los ultraderechistas.


----------



## nebulosa (3 Abr 2022)

Les estan dando en toda la boca a los rusos.
Salvajada la de todos los tanques rusos abatidos, incomprensible la verdad.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

¡¡¡¡RT en Español saca un reportaje sobre los crímenes de guerra en Bucha!!!!!

Pues va a ser que no, el puto calvo de mierda y su cadena criminal siguen obsesionados con los EEUU, que es lo que interesa en este momento.










Gas y petróleo rusos: en la mira de EE.UU. desde (mucho) antes de la guerra en Ucrania







www.ahilesva.info






Por cierto, la bella Inna sigue sin salir. Ojalá aparezca pronto pidiendo asilo en un país democrático. Tiene que haber visto ya la verdad detrás de la propaganda.


----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No tengo claro de si este vídeo de lanzamiento de Stugna-P es uno de los que puse antes en formato imágen o si es de un nuevo vehículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el hilo de follarusos me salen pocos mensajes por página, me la suda.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Hace tiempo que no hablamos de la rasputitsa, pero la temporada alta empieza ahora. Los ucras en vez de general invierno, tienen al general lodo que es casi mejor.


----------



## hgkgkgk (3 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo de lo que ha dicho el forero @lowfour, así que no voy a iniciar una discusión terminológica o por un "quítame de aquí estas pajas".
> Lamentablemente pienso que la guerra durará bastante, ésta y la de "baja intensidad" que creo que se alargará durante muchos años, con misilazos periódicos cada ciertos meses sobre no sé qué infraestructuras, cada vez que al señor de Moscú no le guste algo. Si esta se puede considerar la 2ª Guerra de Ukrania, no descarto que antes de 10 años tengamos la 3ª Guerra de Ukrania, porque la salida YA sólo es posible mediante la derrota total de Putinia. Y un cierre en falso y la firma de "papelitos" sólo será para coger fuerzas e iniciar una nueva guerra intentando aprender de lo que hicieron mal en la 2ª.
> 
> Así que habrá tiempo de sobra para ver si ha habido genocidio, crímenes de guerra o cualquier término que queramos. Cuando hablo de esto, lo hago desde una perspectiva que pueda ser probada ante un tribunal internacional porque, a nivel coloquial, está muy claro lo que hay y tengo muy claro lo que hay.



No pretendía corregirte sino precisar o debatir una cuestión que parece que se perfila en un futuro inmediato. Pero como dices, tiempo habrá para ver a qué escala llegan las atrocidades de esta guerra, pues lamentablemente también en esto estoy de acuerdo contigo y me parece que va para largo. Putin no se retirará hasta que haya conseguido por lo menos todo el Dombass y los ukras no le van a dejar aunque tampoco van a conseguir desalojarlo de sus posiciones. 

Espero equivocarme porque esta guerra ha dado muchas sorpresas pero lo veo así.

Leí por ahí uno que decía que el ataque ukra con helicópteros lo habían hecho aprovechando identificadores de helis rusos derribados, si fuera cierto sería doblemente amo.


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hasta hace un par de semanas pensaba que Rusia, para ganar la guerra, tenía que cambiar toda la estrategia que había seguido hasta ese momento.
> 
> Ahora mismo pienso que para no tener una derrota total y humillante, Rusia tiene que cambiar todo lo que ha hecho hasta el momento.
> 
> O los rusos cambian TODO o no va a ser una guerra larga, sino una masacre de rusos (y civiles ucras) de 3 meses.



Ya, pero tú hablas de la guerra-guerra, de "lo armado", de "lo militar".

Pero si nos salimos de ese marco y lo miramos desde la perspectiva de Ukrania como país, y de los ukranianos como personas, NUNCA van a ganar la "guerra", porque han perdido sus casas, sus familias, sus trabajos, sus infraestructuras, 4 millones de desplazados, etc. Y lo único que han conseguido mantener es su dignidad y (espero que) la integridad territorial de su país. Es decir, en esta partida Ukrania no iba a poder *ganar* NADA, ni siquiera iba a poder *mantener* NADA. El mantenimiento con pérdidas NO es mantenimiento. Otra cosa es que la alternativa a esto sería aun peor. 

Es decir, cualquier país invadido (por no personificarlo en Ukrania) y reventado por una invasión militar sólo puede aspirar al "mal menor".

La "derrota" a Rusia es derrota en tanto en cuanto Rusia no ha sido capaz de aplastar a su víctima. Será un sopapo al orgullo ruso, pero para mí no es una derrota. Derrota para Rusia sería que acabase como Ukrania: con el país devastado y reventado, con 20 años de reconstrucción por delante. Y no me estoy poniendo en plan "mariscal" Truñov, simplemente la palabra derrota tiene que tener la misma amplitud y el mismo alcance para todos.

Y la carne de cañón caída en la "operación especial" son sólo números para Rusia, un rasguño, por el momento. Lo dicho, yo separo lo que es la guerra-guerra del análisis de lo demás.

Cuando hablo de que va a ser una guerra larga, es porque pienso que no va a haber una derrota de Rusia. Cuando se derrote de verdad a Putinia, nos podremos ahorrar la 3ª Guerra de Ukrania.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> 2ª parte...cuando lo sacan del carro:



joder mueren cocidos 

tiene que ser horrible


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

JAJAJAJA qué cabron.


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> joder mueren cocidos
> 
> tiene que ser horrible





La mayoría palman del zurriagazo.

El resto, pues...a alguno le da tiempo hasta de decir "operación especial".

Lo que acortaría el sufrimiento decir "guerra"!


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hasta hace un par de semanas pensaba que Rusia, para ganar la guerra, tenía que cambiar toda la estrategia que había seguido hasta ese momento.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo pienso que para no tener una derrota total y humillante, Rusia tiene que cambiar todo lo que ha hecho hasta el momento.
> ...



Recuerdo un párrafo de un libro de Kenneth Mscksey (Errores de la 2ªGM) donde decía con cierto retintín, o como se diga, que muchos estudiosos militares ha pontificado pedantemente acerca de escoger UN UNICO objetivo estratégico y ceñirse exclusivamente a él. La cosa iba por cierto dirigida a la planificación de la invasión de la URSS por los alemanes. Pues bien si miramos los mapas con sus 7 frentes de avance:







se ve una dispersión de recursos y tal vez el no haber tenido claro cual era el objetivo final y supremo. ¿Asegurar las zonas pro-rusas, dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar, tomar Kiev, embolsar las fuerzas ucranianas, partir Ucrania en 2 o tal vez quedársela toda? Ah? Quien mucho abarca...


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Os lo dije: "Se van a hundir en el barro". Literalmente tragados por la tierra conforme viene el deshielo y llegan los 10 meses de lluvia y esto es solo el principio en esas fértiles tierras. Farmers mandan.
Que se los trague la tierra hasta el infierno.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Geolocalizados todos los vídeos de la masacre en Bucha.....dentro del hilo están las geolocalizaciones y los vídeos.............


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Abr 2022)

Recién llegado: los 'arpones' antibuque #británicos ya están en Odesa.
Alcance 200 km.
#Ucrania #MarNegro


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A fecha de hoy el pueblo Ruso apoyan el invasión de Ucrania porque realmente crean que Gobierna en Ucrania Nazis financiado por el USA quien quiere una excusa para declarar la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> Putin ya es “_Dead Man Walking_” la cuestión no es si va haber un gran cambio en Rusia, la cuestión es si Rusia se de una vuelca al extremo mas extremo que Putin o si Rusia decide integrase en la decadente occidente.



Lamentablemente los rusos más viejos todavía se informan por TV Putin y no saben muy bien qué es lo que ocurre realmente en Ucrania.

BTW, I noticed that spanish is not your native language.
Where are you from originally?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Este hilo del 5 de Marzo es tremendo:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (3 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ya, pero tú hablas de la guerra-guerra, de "lo armado", de "lo militar".
> 
> Pero si nos salimos de ese marco y lo miramos desde la perspectiva de Ukrania como país, y de los ukranianos como personas, NUNCA van a ganar la "guerra", porque han perdido sus casas, sus familias, sus trabajos, sus infraestructuras, 4 millones de desplazados, etc. Y lo único que han conseguido mantener es su dignidad y (espero que) la integridad territorial de su país. Es decir, en esta partida Ukrania no iba a poder *ganar* NADA, ni siquiera iba a poder *mantener* NADA. El mantenimiento con pérdidas NO es mantenimiento. Otra cosa es que la alternativa a esto sería aun peor.
> 
> ...




que ucrania no gana nada?

te parece poco ser el pais mas querido del mundo y probablemente entrada por la puerta grande en la ue y en la practica en la otan?


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Recuerdo un párrafo de un libro de Kenneth Mscksey (Errores de la 2ªGM) donde decía con cierto retintín, o como se diga, que muchos estudiosos militares ha pontificado pedantemente acerca de escoger UN UNICO objetivo estratégico y ceñirse exclusivamente a él. La cosa iba por cierto dirigida a la planificación de la invasión de la URSS por los alemanes. Pues bien si miramos los mapas con sus 7 frentes de avance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de los rusos es que se miran en la IIGM, donde a base de artillería y carne de cañón conquistaban tierras y ciudades en varios frentes. El tema es que en ese momento no estaban solos y eran los EEUU los que terminaban con la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas alemanas con sus bombardeos estratégicos.

Ahora son ellos solos y siguen sin leer a Clausewitz: una vez declarada la guerra, el objetivo único es terminar con la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas del enemigo. El que asesora a los ucras, sí se ha leído De la Guerra.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> volvamos a usar GRASA ANIMAL en vez de aceite de palma



Como la Grasa de Indio?  
Se usaba para heridas cortantes.


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Recién llegado: los 'arpones' antibuque #británicos ya están en Odesa.
> Alcance 200 km.
> #Ucrania #MarNegro




Ahhh, barcos...eso es caza (pesca) mayor... ojalá!


----------



## hgkgkgk (3 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Recuerdo un párrafo de un libro de Kenneth Mscksey (Errores de la 2ªGM) donde decía con cierto retintín, o como se diga, que muchos estudiosos militares ha pontificado pedantemente acerca de escoger UN UNICO objetivo estratégico y ceñirse exclusivamente a él. La cosa iba por cierto dirigida a la planificación de la invasión de la URSS por los alemanes. Pues bien si miramos los mapas con sus 7 frentes de avance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente Barbaroja es un ejemplo de dispersión de recursos, con los tres famosos objetivos –político, industrial e ideológico- compitiendo entre sí. Parece que Putin se haya inspirado en ellos.



duncan dijo:


> Interesante el título del vídeo:



Alguien se quejaba de su parcialidad a la hora de calificar la retirada rusa, pero en este video me ha parecido bastante objetivo. Obviamente no es un derrumbe tipo Stalingrado pero sí que habla de derrota rusa sin paliativos de la primera gran batalla de esta guerra.

Por cierto que una cosa que se está viendo es el grado de segundaguerramundialitis de los distintos expertos y aficionados en temas militares. Se tienden a buscar conceptos de la IIGM como embolsamientos, calderos, movimientos de columnas blindadas, etc. en un conflicto que estamos comprobando que ya tiene poco que ver con el de hace tres cuartos de siglo.


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante el título del vídeo:



yo no sé mucho de cosas militares, pero me parece que si los rusos se han pirao de kiev más rápido que los marines de kabul el verano pasado es porque han sido masacrados

pero no un poquito masacrados, totalmente

exagerando un poco; no han huido, están criando malvas

éso y que no tienen a bielorusia colaborando
estaban las tropas un poco a la buena de dios y lo único que podían hacer es palmarla


lo ha dicho un solado ucraniano por ahí hoy, si no es porque la aviación rusa aun domina un poco el aire, los rusos habrían sido barridos hace tiempo

o sea, los han barrido, era cuestión de tiempo

y ahora que kiev está menos comprometida... pues supongo que sí, veremos refuerzos en el este


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Abr 2022)

Bombardean en el Oeste los de “nos vamos a centrar en el este”


----------



## Karamba (3 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> que ucrania no gana nada?
> 
> te parece poco ser el pais mas querido del mundo y probablemente entrada por la puerta grande en la ue y en la practica en la otan?



Vuelve a leer el post.
Que Ukrania sea el páis más querido del mundo en estos momentos es importante para poder sobrellevar mejor todo lo que tienen por delante, pero no les hará recuperar nada de lo que ha perdido cada individuo, tomados de uno en uno.

Las entradas que prevés las valoramos cuando se produzcan. Yo hablo de los ukras a día de hoy, desde la perspectiva de hoy, sin perjuicio de que en 50 años el trauma actual haya sido "digerido", como se digieren todas las guerras. Tampoco los alemanes se están autofustigando hoy en día según se levantan de la cama, pero eso no quita para hablar de lo que perdió cada alemán en la WWII. 

Y no estoy quitando ningún ápice de valor a todo lo que ha conseguido Ukrania. Y vuelvo a decir que no tenían otra salida que defenderse y luchar por lo suyo.


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El problema de los rusos es que se miran en la IIGM, donde a base de artillería y carne de cañón conquistaban tierras y ciudades en varios frentes. El tema es que en ese momento no estaban solos y eran los EEUU los que terminaban con la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas alemanas con sus bombardeos estratégicos.
> 
> Ahora son ellos solos y siguen sin leer a Clausewitz: una vez declarada la guerra, el objetivo único es terminar con la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas del enemigo. El que asesora a los ucras, sí se ha leído De la Guerra.



Tal vez simplemente se tomaron la "operación especial" no como una invasión militar si no como una operación policial a gran escala. Igual me paso calificando esta guerra como la visión de un jefe de los antidisturbios, pero la disposición de fuerzas en el mapa me ha recordado a una infografía que tuve hace años acerca del modus operandi para tratar manifestaciones (sí, había manifestaciones) en la antigua URSS y demás PacVar: Sellaban las calles adyacentes a la avenida principal "manifestada" con militares/gendarmería/policías, en un extremo avanzaban tanques (sí, usaban tanques) y detrás los equipos de limpieza (tanto de basura/mobiliario como de personas) Dejaban el otro extremo de la avenida para que la gente se disolviese a la carrera, ya los encontrarían luego.

El mapa de la invasión me ha recordado a esa táctica.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Para que veáis como es la lata donde mueren tantos rusos:


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2022)

Qué casualidad, igual que los alemanes en Barbarroja.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Abr 2022)

¿Sabemos algo del camarada Zhukov? El último parte de guerra en su blog es del dia 30. Empiezo a temer que haya cogido un rifle y se haya ido a Ucrania a enseñar a los blandos de los soldados rusos como acabar con la guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Sabemos algo del camarada Zhukov? El último parte de guerra en su blog es del dia 30. Empiezo a temer que haya cogido un rifle y se haya ido a Ucrania a enseñar a los blandos de los soldados rusos como acabar con la guerra.



Fue visto saliendo de Irpin ese día con dirección norte.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Los tractores ucras también tienen sistemas de visión nocturna:


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

Estan los follaputines desbocados, abriendo hilos a todo meter, que si false news que si es todo mentira, que no hay muertos, que si hay muertos pero son prorusos, que si nazis...

Es el principio del fin, de esta expulsan a rusia del G20, del consejo de seguridad, mas sanciones economicas, aislamiento internacional, van a acabar como corea del norte

En 20 años veremos si llegan a los 100 millones de habitantes malnutridos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Abr 2022)

Putas hordas turco-chinas...

Y el problema es que la solución no es trocear Rusia e incorporar algunos territorios a la UE porque son básicamente escoria humana incivilizable...

Hoy me he levantado como Putin, imperialista, así me apetece que Carelia y Laponia enteras sean finesas hasta San Petesburgo.


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> 2ª parte...cuando lo sacan del carro:



Y pensar que este desgraciado ha muerto horneado para tomar un pueblo que unos días después ya han perdido, supuestamente para sentar la base para un ataque a Kiev que ya no se va a producir, dentro de una guerra que no sirve a nadie más que a un multi millonario que tiene un yate de 500 milones de euros.

La muerte más estúpida de la historia. Y encima los que apoyan esta salvajada despachan su sacrificio diciéndo que era parte de una finta mientras se comen un paquete de Doritos calentitos en casa. 

Cuánto asco y cuánta indignidad. Las cucarachas muestran más respeto por si mismas y por los suyos.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Abr 2022)

es un puticlub de Benavente


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para que veáis como es la lata donde mueren tantos rusos:



por lo que he entendido, eso se conduce como un tractor


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Estan los follaputines desbocados, abriendo hilos a todo meter, que si false news que si es todo mentira, que no hay muertos, que si hay muertos pero son prorusos, que si nazis...
> 
> Es el principio del fin, de esta expulsan a rusia del G20, del consejo de seguridad, mas sanciones economicas, aislamiento internacional, van a acabar como corea del norte
> 
> En 20 años veremos si llegan a los 100 millones de habitantes malnutridos



Buen apunte al final. La pérdida de población capaz, que es el mayor drama de un país, va a ser colosal.

Se acabó Rusia y su repugnante historia de crimen y salvajismo. Ya era hora, cojones.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo también lo he pensado.



Pues es muy posible porque veo a las tropas salir corriendo a toda leche.....
Una bombona radioactiva táctica en Kiev y Ukrania deja de dar por culo a Rusia unas cuantas décadas. Se quedan con el acceso al mar y lo demás es tierra de nadie que ni la OTAN podría pisar. Dejan un basto terreno de frontera radioactiva que es más fuerte que cualquier muro.
Esperarán el día que el viento sople para el oeste.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Abr 2022)

Hoy a los rusos les han zumbado muy bien en el Donesk




Spoiler: Rusos random


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

Se podría dar el caso:



Su25:
*Armamento*

*Cañones:*
1x Gryazev-Shipunov GSh-30-2 de doble tubo con 250 proyectiles

*Puntos de anclaje:*11 puntos de anclaje con una capacidad de 4400 kg, para cargar una combinación de:
*Bombas:*
Bombas de propósito general de 100, 250 o 500 kg.
Bombas incendiarias ZB-500
Bombas guiadas por láser
Bombas de racimo

*Cohetes:* Contenedores de cohetes S-8, S-13, S-24 o S-25


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues es muy posible porque veo a las tropas salir corriendo a toda leche.....
> Una bombona radioactiva táctica en Kiev y Ukrania deja de dar por culo a Rusia unas cuantas décadas. Se quedan con el acceso al mar y lo demás es tierra de nadie que ni la OTAN podría pisar. Dejan un basto terreno de frontera radioactiva que es más fuerte que cualquier muro.
> Esperarán el día que el viento sople para el oeste.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Que lo hagan, están tardando 

A ver qué pasa


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ni idea, lo que si habia leido que son indetectables y que las medidas anti misiles no sirven de nada. Vamos que son letales 100%



Efectivamente, las bengalas contramedidas no los engañan.
Sorpresaaaaa tovarich.


----------



## ignatiux (3 Abr 2022)

No entiendo muy bien por que han bombardeado y destruido la Refinería de Kremenchuk, la mayor y mas moderna de Ucrania, no a estas alturas.
Supongo que pensaban ocuparla y utilizarla, sino a que viene destruirla a esta altura del conflicto?
Lo que está claro es que deja sin combustible y lo peor sin posibilidad de refinarlo a toda Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

Les han llegado más juguetes a los ucras.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Desbandada general en el norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, dicho y hecho:







Imagino que en cuanto terminen de asegurar y limpiar, así como dejar un dispositivo de alerta y rechazo por si hay alguna otra "finta" en el norte, volcarán todos sus esfuerzos en recuperar todo primero al este aligerando Jarkov y luego al Sur, Jerson, Crimea y demás.
Iremos viendo.
La acumulación de ataques de artillería rusos en un sector está siendo un buen indicativo de que después van a poner pies en polvorosa de ahí. Lo han hecho en todos los frentes de esta guerra vistos hasta ahora.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que lo hagan, están tardando
> 
> A ver qué pasa



Si lo hacen colonizan la UE en dos semanas. Los franceses entregan Francia con un lazo como con los Nazis, España mantiene su "isla" con Portugal, Alemania se divide, Finlandia se la chupa a Putin y los anglos piden a USA que arrastren las islas con un portaviones al Caribe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov cada vez actualiza menos su blog y lleva así una semana. Dice que es porque está cansado, pero hasta hace una semana actualizaba el blog a diario desde el inicio de la invasión. A lo mejor lo que le cansa es que los ucranianos esos subnormales no se rindan de una vez como haría cualquier persona razonable.
> 
> Al menos sigue participando en el foro y para ahorraros el desloguearse aquí os traigo yo su más reciente comentario. Iba a poner unos cuantos  para señalar las partes más descacharrantes, pero no hace falta: todo el comentario es un descojone absoluto de principio a fin:
> 
> ...



Su última intervención en el foro es para hablar sobre lo de Bucha. Es una false flag de libro, OBVIAMENTE:



> No había prestado atención, pero al ver los "cadáveres" ¿y los charcos de sangre? ¿y el rigor mortis? está clarísimo que son vivos que están acostados en un postura cómoda y que no se vea la cara.
> 
> No cuela.


----------



## moncton (3 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Y pensar que este desgraciado ha muerto horneado para tomar un pueblo que unos días después ya han perdido, supuestamente para sentar la base para un ataque a Kiev que ya no se va a producir, dentro de una guerra que no sirve a nadie más que a un multi millonario que tiene un yate de 500 milones de euros.
> 
> La muerte más estúpida de la historia. Y encima los que apoyan esta salvajada despachan su sacrificio diciéndo que era parte de una finta mientras se comen un paquete de Doritos calentitos en casa.
> 
> Cuánto asco y cuánta indignidad. Las cucarachas muestran más respeto por si mismas y por los suyos.



Tampoco sabemos si el soldado ese se ha dedicado a violar niñas ucranianas, torturar y matar civiles, robar...

Porque igual lo que le ha pasado es de justicia 

Estas cosas me ponen malo, yo tengo una amiga Bosnia que estudio el doctorado en Belfast conmigo y siempre que la conversacion derivaba hacia la guerra de yugoslavia se le ponia cara chunga y cambiaba de tema

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que habra visto o lo que le habran hecho.

Es muy facil ser un mierdas comedoritos como el Zurullov, estando en su casita tan tranquilo hablando de miles de muertos como quien se rasca el culo, lo jodido es hablar con una víctima y no saber que decir


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si lo hacen colonizan la UE en dos semanas. Los franceses entregan Francia con un lazo como con los Nazis, España mantiene su "isla" con Portugal, Alemania se divide, Finlandia se la chupa a Putin y los anglos piden a USA que arrastren las islas con un portaviones al Caribe.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Si eso lo iban a hacer el 24 de febrero, “ en dos semanas en Lisboa” jajajajajaja


----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Siento poner esto, se me revuelven las tripas. Pero se tiene que ver. Pobre gente, que hace un mes estaban haciendo planes y ocupándose de sus cosas. Por qué? Para qué?


----------



## Indignado (3 Abr 2022)

Cuando piensas que ya lo has visto todo y te encuentras con esto


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Putas hordas turco-chinas...
> 
> Y el problema es que la solución no es trocear Rusia e incorporar algunos territorios a la UE porque son básicamente escoria humana incivilizable...
> 
> Hoy me he levantado como Putin, imperialista, así me apetece que Carelia y Laponia enteras sean finesas hasta San Petesburgo.



Bueno, se puede hacer un reparto equilibrado para que no se enfaden las distintas etnias:


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Bueno, se puede hacer un reparto equilibrado para que no se enfaden las distintas etnias:



Ya que te pones, regálales algo a los norcoreanos, que están cerquita


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Siento poner esto, se me revuelven las tripas. Pero se tiene que ver. Pobre gente, que hace un mes estaban haciendo planes y ocupándose de sus cosas. Por qué? Para qué?



No voy a darle al play, acabo de ver las fotos que ha publicado El Pais. Es suficiente para mi


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues es muy posible porque veo a las tropas salir corriendo a toda leche.....
> Una bombona radioactiva táctica en Kiev y Ukrania deja de dar por culo a Rusia unas cuantas décadas. Se quedan con el acceso al mar y lo demás es tierra de nadie que ni la OTAN podría pisar. Dejan un basto terreno de frontera radioactiva que es más fuerte que cualquier muro.
> Esperarán el día que el viento sople para el oeste.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



¿Y cuando el viento sople hacie el norte o hacie el este?
Brillante tu plan debes ser del nucleo duro que aconsejó a Putin lo de cinco frentes.


----------



## Ungaunga (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Cuando piensas que ya lo has visto todo y te encuentras con esto



Nauseabundo, repugnante, vomitivo, asqueroso. No se me ocurren otras palabras.


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ya que te pones, regálales algo a los norcoreanos, que están cerquita



No lo he hecho yo....pero se lo comentaré al autor.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Cuando piensas que ya lo has visto todo y te encuentras con esto



Es lo que esperan los incels o la escoria como @Coco Portugal . Una chorrada más gorda. Esta escoria vive de las imbecilidades…


----------



## Trovador (3 Abr 2022)

Ufff

_ Una llamada a la esposa de un orco muerto._


----------



## Chaini (3 Abr 2022)

Voluntarios de InformNapalm informaron que encontraron los datos del comandante de la unidad militar 51460, la brigada separada de fusileros motorizados 64, que, según datos preliminares, cometió crímenes de guerra en Bucha. Este es el teniente coronel *Omurekov Azatbek Asanbekovich.*



Comandante de brigada: teniente coronel Omurbekov Azatbek Asanbekovich
Correo electrónico: mnac1981@gmail.com
Dirección: territorio de Khabarovsk, distrito de Khabarovsk, pueblo Knyaz-Volkonskoye, pasaje Motostrelkovy, 3, tel. (4212) 397 103.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y cuando el viento sople hacie el norte o hacie el este?
> Brillante tu plan debes ser del nucleo duro que aconsejó a Putin lo de cinco frentes.



Pues te equivocas, solo que no soy idiota y me doy cuenta que tras todas las mentiras de los rusos, el repliegue seguramente no es porque asuman que "no pueden", loas probable es que sea por todo lo contrario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ataque ucraniano al norte de Jerson, por la carretera p81.
> Están a unos 10Km del puente de Antonivka. En caso de hacerse con él, va a haber una masacre de rusos en el área al oeste del río.
> Ya pueden ponerse las pilas para pararlos o bien ir preparándose un Kiev 2.0 porque ahí va a haber fiesta sí o sí.
> 
> ...



Como se embolse a los envalentonados tovarich que han campado a sus anchas huelo a masacre, si no hay fotos lo entenderé y me alegraré.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Se siguen destrozando convoyes de suministro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

Los payasos de las fintas vale, pero cuando son el de IT, tienen que ser expulsados de las instituciones en las que participe un triste pais occidental.



Indignado dijo:


> Cuando piensas que ya lo has visto todo y te encuentras con esto


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Rumores fuertes de que Ucrania ha abatido un avion ruso de guerra electrónica:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

En fin no se si algun pais OTAN, la UE o SPM se ha pronunciado ya algo, una mención o triste apunte, sobre los diabolicos krimenes de Bucha.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

En tu caso vas por delante, ya no está en evaluación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Cuscarejo (3 Abr 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A fecha de hoy el pueblo Ruso apoyan el invasión de Ucrania porque realmente crean que Gobierna en Ucrania Nazis financiado por el USA quien quiere una excusa para declarar la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> Putin ya es “_Dead Man Walking_” la cuestión no es si va haber un gran cambio en Rusia, la cuestión es si Rusia se de una vuelca al extremo mas extremo que Putin o si Rusia decide integrase en la decadente occidente.



Que bien tu hablar.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Cuando piensas que ya lo has visto todo y te encuentras con esto



Si me dicen que es una broma me lo creo.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En fin no se si algun pais OTAN, la UE o SPM se ha pronunciado ya algo, una mención o triste apunte, sobre los diabolicos krimenes de Bucha.



Yo sólo he leído a Maricrón.:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

tan alto llegan los starstreak?



Evangelion dijo:


> Rumores fuertes de que Ucrania ha abatido un avion ruso de guerra electrónica:


----------



## César Borgia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (3 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Ufff
> 
> _ Una llamada a la esposa de un orco muerto._



Traducción en los comentarios:

"In short, they called his wife. They confirm if this is her husband’s phone. After that, he says that he died on his way to Kiev. And that his comrades stole tvs, money, and everything that wasn’t nailed down - but *left her husband’s body on the side of the road*."


----------



## At4008 (3 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson


"Russia's despicable attacks against innocent civilians in Irpin and Bucha are yet more evidence that Putin and his army are committing war crimes in Ukraine," said Boris Johnson. "*We will not rest until justice is served*."









Allies want Vladimir Putin to face justice for war atrocities in Ukraine


Boris Johnson condemns murder of hundreds by Russian troops and promises help in bringing charges at The Hague




www.telegraph.co.uk






** Para leer el Telegraph sin pagar, basta con desactivar javascript en el dominio telegraph.co.uk *


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

al nivel de satanismo que han desplegado en bucha, esto ya ni menea


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Rubén GisbeRT cazado:




Hoy se dedicaba a analizar impactos de artillería (Nota: el análisis de la dirección parece correcto):


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Recién llegado: los 'arpones' antibuque #británicos ya están en Odesa.
> Alcance 200 km.
> #Ucrania #MarNegro



Lo que les faltaba a los tovarich: Convertir su armada en piscinas.
Bueno, esto es increíble la ayuda que están recibiendo.
Está claro que todo armamento moderno necesita unos cursillos... digo que los usuarios se marcarán un Erasmus a Inglaterra


----------



## el arquitecto (3 Abr 2022)

Ukraine: Apparent War Crimes in Russia-Controlled Areas


Human Rights Watch has documented several cases of Russian military forces committing laws-of-war violations against civilians in occupied areas of the Chernihiv, Kharkiv, and Kyiv regions of Ukraine.




www.hrw.org





Summary Executions, Other Grave Abuses by Russian Forces 

documentadas


es que si no hay unos juicios de nüremberg, no habrá paz con rusia
y aun así, ya veremos


----------



## keylargof (3 Abr 2022)

:


moncton dijo:


> Tampoco sabemos si el soldado ese se ha dedicado a violar niñas ucranianas, torturar y matar civiles, robar...
> 
> Porque igual lo que le ha pasado es de justicia
> 
> ...



Lo que le ha pasado es de justicia aunque su papel en la invasión hubiera sido entrar en Ucrania y haberse quedado sin gasofa a 100 metros de la frontera sin disparar ni un tiro.

No intentaba defender al soldado ruso en general, sólo remarcar lo estúpido de su muerte.

Yo tenía una colega croata de cuando viví también en Irlanda y nunca pude hablar con ella del tema, lo mismo. Sólo sé que no quería estar en la misma casa si había algún serbio.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (4 Abr 2022)

Esos se ponen a rellenar una quiniela y no creo que pongan ni tres cruces bien puestas.


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Abr 2022)

Se vienen cositas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

No puede ser que tan buen palanganero este abandonado a su suerte; el khan debe darle un apartamento en cateringburgo, Putingrado o algo para que este bien protegido, que le pongan una banda gopnik vigilando 24/7 la entrada al portal con barra libre non stop de litronas, segarros y hardbass. pero España, un pais OTAN? puff, no hombre no, la gente tiene que disfrutar de las consecuencias de sus ideas.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rubén GisbeRT cazado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

TELON DE ACERO *AL RAS*

marcando el camino



Josant2022 dijo:


> Se vienen cositas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011954


----------



## Karamba (4 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que les faltaba a los tovarich: Convertir su armada en piscinas.
> Bueno, esto es increíble la ayuda que están recibiendo.
> Está claro que todo armamento moderno necesita unos cursillos... digo que los usuarios se marcarán un Erasmus a Inglaterra



Sobre el post de @Patatas bravas y esto que comentas....
He leído en varias intervenciones (no sé si de manera acertada o infundada) que se atribuye al juguetito británico _Starstreak_ el hecho de que los ukras hayan bajado un nuevo avión y algún helicóptero. No sé si esto es así. No tengo el conocimiento para saber si es verdad o no.

Cuando UK anunció que desplegaba el _Starstreak_ dijo que lo estacionaba en Polonia, no en Ukrania. No sé si se puede operar desde Polonia para bajar "cosas" del cielo en Ukrania. También dijo en el mismo anuncio que desplegaba 100 personas de personal propio para operar el sistema _Starstreak,_ o sea que dudo que pueda ser operado por un solo becario mediante un cursillo acelerado de 20 horas. El vídeo en el que el _Defence Secretary_ anunciaba el despliegue está por ahí en algún post.


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sobre el post de @Patatas bravas y esto que comentas....
> He leído en varias intervenciones (no sé si de manera acertada o infundada) que se atribuye al juguetito británico _Starstreak_ el hecho de que los ukras hayan bajado un nuevo avión y algún helicóptero. No sé si esto es así. No tengo el conocimiento para saber si es verdad o no.
> 
> Cuando UK anunció que desplegaba el _Starstreak_ dijo que lo estacionaba en Polonia, no en Ukrania. No sé si se puede operar desde Polonia para bajar "cosas" del cielo en Ukrania. También dijo en el mismo anuncio que desplegaba 100 personas de personal propio para operar el sistema _Starstreak,_ o sea que dudo que pueda ser operado por un solo becario mediante un cursillo acelerado de 20 horas. El vídeo en el que el _Defence Secretary_ anunciaba el despliegue está por ahí en algún post.




Opera ya en Ucrania
Noticia del 16 de marzo
UK supplying starstreak anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine, defence minister Wallace tells BBC

Noticia del 2 de abril
British-made Starstreak missile 'shoots down Russian helicopter'

Alcanza objetivos a 7000 metros de altura. 
A las fuerzas aeroespaciales les va a quedar muy poco tiempo para pasearse, dentro de dos semanas habrán tenido bajas suficientes como para que sus salidas se reduzcan a la mitad.



GEROAM SLAVA!, SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más BOOM si Putin fuera inteligente retiraría TODO el ejército para ver si al menos puede salvar Crimea.



El nombre de Putin y la palabra inteligencia no pueden ir juntos en la misma frase.


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Abr 2022)

En la televisión rusa siguen diciendo imbecilidades para asustar a las viejas.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Mira esto @eL PERRO


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> En la televisión rusa siguen diciendo imbecilidades para asustar a las viejas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011984



Vaya pinta de julai


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kolobok (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rubén GisbeRT cazado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juasjuasjuas para más inri cuando ves hablar a Rubén GisbeRT en inglés se nota que tiene el B1 justito, un ucraniano jamás escribiría así, jamás. Para los ucranianos somos ispanets (españoles). Este error típico de los españoles con nivel B1 justito de pronunciar la "s" al principio de palabra como "es" puto manipulador de mierda victimista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En fin no se si algun pais OTAN, la UE o SPM se ha pronunciado ya algo, una mención o triste apunte, sobre los diabolicos krimenes de Bucha.



A ver que se dice mañana. Las atrocidades parecen ir más allá de lo imaginable. Espero un embargo total con sanciones a quien lo incumplan


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

No puede y no va a quedar asi



At4008 dijo:


>


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Les han llegado más juguetes a los ucras.



La Browning M2 50 cal tiene 103 años y la Mg42 tiene 80 y van como Dios hoy en día...la verdad es que lo que se usó en la 2GM fue totalmente puntero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (4 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Opera ya en Ucrania
> Noticia del 16 de marzo
> UK supplying starstreak anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine, defence minister Wallace tells BBC
> 
> ...



De las fuentes que citas, leo:
_«Defence Secretary Ben Wallace previously said the Starstreak system – *a shoulder-mounted missile* that travels at more than three times the speed of sound to take down low-flying enemy jets – was ready to be used imminently. Mr Wallace said the first Ukrainian troops had been trained and were now deployed with Starstreak, adding that the UK was 'doing more than pretty much anyone else' to help the war-torn country.» [...] «It can be shot from a shoulder or stand and has a range of more than four miles.»_

Vale, gracias por el aporte. No tenía ni idea de lo que era ese sistema. Yo me lo había imaginado como una infraestructura supercompleja y aparatosa, no sé, tipo un camión con lanzaderas S-300 o S-400 con no sé cuántos equipos adicionales asociados. Pero ya veo que no deja de ser un "Stinger" _tunneado_. Ya, ya.... ya sé que habré dicho una barbaridad. Digo lo de Stinger por esto: _«*a shoulder-mounted missile»*_


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mira esto @eL PERRO



Menos mal que no le has _himbocado_ en los posts donde aparecen los nuevos mapas de la cartografía putiniana.   
No azuces avisperos.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No puede y no va a quedar asi



No quedará así. Si se deja pasar esto ocurrirá de nuevo. El mundo tiene que ver que el que realiza estos actos paga un precio carísimo.

Bucha ya ha pasado a la historia del horror universal y ruso, que son bastante coincidentes por cierto


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Chechenos querían hacerse un tiktok y sale mal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

primer ministro finlandia


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Rusia está acabada. Todos aquellos paises que se pongan de perfil con el horror de Bucha serán salpicados y quedarán manchados.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> primer ministro finlandia





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> primer ministro finlandia



es una *chica* bien guapa la primera ministra


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Abr 2022)

El primero de abril ya circulaban imágenes de la matanza en Bucha:


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> es una *chica* bien guapa la primera ministra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011998



Sí, es Sanna Marin. Arriki se confundió con Jari que hizo el retweet. Lo importante es el trabajazo de Arriki recopilando toda la info


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> El primero de abril ya circulaban imágenes de la matanza en Bucha:



Lo de la calle es lo de menos. Lo que se ha encontrado en las casas es indescriptible


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

para empezar todos los diplomáticos de ese imperio demoniaco tienen que ser expulsados, son centrales dedicados al sabotaje y una proyección institucional de un estado criminal, no se entiende que sigan operando fuera de Rusia.









Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos por sospechas de espionaje


La mitad del personal de la Embajada en Varsovia tiene cinco días para abandonar el país. Moscú niega las acusaciones y sugiere que responderá




elpais.com












Países bálticos expulsan a diez diplomáticos rusos | DW | 18.03.2022


Según Letonia, Lituania y Estonia, los rusos expulsados trabajaban para los servicios de inteligencia de Moscú y que estos servicios fueron cómplices en la planificación de la invasión de Ucrania.




www.dw.com





Las balticas y polonia han cerrado a cal y canto la frontera con el tartaro. El telon de acero tiene que ser AL RAS









Poland vows to go it alone to block its Belarus border even if the EU doesn't OK the move


Poland, Lithuania and Latvia — which share borders with Belarus — are said to be in discussions to prevent shipments to and from Russia




nationalpost.com





Hay que hacerse a la idea de que europa es ahora una isla, y que mas alla de las balticas, polonia y ucrania, hay un oscuro y fetido oceano.



keylargof dijo:


> A ver que se dice mañana. Las atrocidades parecen ir más allá de lo imaginable. Espero un embargo total con sanciones a quien lo incumplan


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Rusia está acabada. Todos aquellos paises que se pongan de perfil con el horror de Bucha serán salpicados y quedarán manchados.



A ver que dice un gilipollas que yo me sé...


----------



## Mejumbre (4 Abr 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011579



Ese meme tiene efecto boomerang.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay que hacerse a la idea de que europa es ahora una isla, y que mas alla de las balticas, polonia y ucrania, hay un oscuro y fetido oceano.



No se puede decir mejor


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Un enorme convoy ruso fue captado ayer por las cámaras de seguridad de CCTV al retirarse de Sumy Oblast. Se informa que 900 vehículos militares rusos abandonaron la región.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Los tractores siguen y siguen ...


----------



## At4008 (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Aquí se puede ver el discurso completo sobre Bucha:


Lo que se verá en Mariupol será mucho peor que Bucha con toda seguridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Alli estan los kadirovitas, será un bucha x20.
Ya es hora de que la OTAN establezca exclusión aérea y facilite la ruptura del cerco sobre mariupol, esa ciudad debe ser liberada de los carniceros.



At4008 dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver el discurso completo sobre Bucha:
> 
> 
> Lo que se verá en Mariupol será mucho peor que Bucha con toda seguridad.


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un enorme convoy ruso fue captado ayer por las cámaras de seguridad de CCTV al retirarse de Sumy Oblast. Se informa que 900 vehículos militares rusos abandonaron la región.



Que pena no haber cazado a esos 900


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

A stultenberg se le esta quedando de chamberlain, quiero decir de palanganero.;
Me parece que si sacan una zona de exclusion aerea en ucrania no sera de la OTAN sino de paises alineados; uk, francia, y quizas usa como piezas grandes









Stoltenberg admite que fue doloroso no aprobar la exclusión aérea en Ucrania


El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, admitió este miércoles que la decisión de la Alianza de no crear una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania ha sido "dolorosa" aunque evita una "guer




www.efe.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Enorme discurso. Veo mano negra del kremlin en la no incorporacion de ucrania a la OTAN y al no establecimiento de exclusion aerea. La OTAN está sudando de todo y el esfuerzo de apoyo es a titulo nacional. Vamos esa gente ha tenido a autenticos topos como Schroeder o la Merkel en alemania, creo que si hay paises que quieren hacer algo, quedarse mirando a Stultenberg es lo mismo que quedarse mirando a un traidor. Me parece altamente sospechoso que las razones que da este tipejo sean no se que lealtad que hay que guardarle al kremlin 

No se ha pronunciado sobre bucha



At4008 dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver el discurso completo sobre Bucha:
> 
> 
> Lo que se verá en Mariupol será mucho peor que Bucha con toda seguridad.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La Browning M2 50 cal tiene 103 años y la Mg42 tiene 80 y van como Dios hoy en día...la verdad es que lo que se usó en la 2GM fue totalmente puntero.



Me pregunto si esas armas antiguas son originales de su época o si se han fabricado más unidades en épocas más recientes.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Abr 2022)

EL PERRO tiene razon al final, y tiene razon al principio. Tiene razon jodidamente siempre, y poco a poco todos os vais dando cuenta. Aun con cosas que vengo diciendo desde hace 15 años


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Tiene razón, sobre todo ahora que Finlandia y Suecia se meterán en la OTAN.
> 
> Jugada magistral. Evitas que entre 1 país de mierda y ganas 2 de las naciones más desarrolladas de Europa.
> 
> Todo forma parte del plan.



Bueno todos los escandinavos ya eran follaotan desde antes del conflicto, tampoco cambiará mucho la cosa. Además desde un punto de vista geopolítico, Finlanda o Suecia no pintan un cagado en el contexto internacional. No tienen recursos estratégicos de ningún tipo. Que sean desarrolladas o no, es lo de menos. Son cuatro gatos sin ejército.

Lo que habrá que ver es como se toma el Kremlin lo de Finlandia....Sería complicar más el escenario de paz según mi opinión.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Como serán de graves las bajas ucranianas que se han tenido que retirar más allá de Bielorrusia.
> 
> 
> Una carnicería.



Si no vas a tomar Kiev es tontería seguir rodeándola por el norte. Los pobres ucranianos no es que hayan conquistado esa zona y hayan echado a los rusos como deseáis pensar, sino que los rusos se han pirado ellos mismos porque no hacen nada allí esperando.

Pues según esas cifras el 70% o más del ejército ucraniano debe de estar arrasado. A esto añadir los pocos suministros de combustible que les queden, que Rusia los ha arrasado casi todos en el este, infraestructuras militares de todo tipo, bases de reclutamiento. Les debe de quedar bastante poco, las tropas del donbass, la retaguardia de Kiev y algunos mercenarios/armas extranjeros.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me pregunto si esas armas antiguas son originales de su época o si se han fabricado más unidades en épocas más recientes.




La M2 se sigue produciendo a día de hoy, pero las hay perfectamente funcionales de al menos los años 30

La MG42 se siguió fabricando con la denominación de MG3, o MG74, etc, pero algunas son las originales del tercer Reich con el calibre recamerado a munición OTAN.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

90 CENTIMOS => A 2 EUROS





ayuda a farlopeski siendo mas pobre 







<< comer carne o ser dueños de una propiedad es farlopesticamente insostenible. 
eso es asin >>
claus schuaf
​


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Abr 2022)

El comodín de nukear ya vale contra cualquiera. Produce ya hasta risa y no acojonan a nadie.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si no vas a tomar Kiev es tontería seguir rodeándola por el norte. Los pobres ucranianos no es que hayan conquistado esa zona y hayan echado a los rusos como deseáis pensar, sino que los rusos se han pirado ellos mismos porque no hacen nada allí.



Claro, claro.
Era una finta.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> Era una finta.



Meter miedo sobre una posible invasión en Kiev, creo que no era más que eso. Si Putin hubiese querido invadir Kiev, la hubiera bombardeado antes. Si no lo ha hecho, significa que pasa de meterse en Kiev, lo cual creo que es la mejor decisión para los rusos. No es necesario conquistar Kiev para desmilitarizar a ucrania.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Meter miedo sobre una posible invasión en Kiev, creo que no era más que eso. Si Putin hubiese querido invadir Kiev, la hubiera bombardeado antes. Si no lo ha hecho, significa que pasa de meterse en Kiev, lo cual creo que es la mejor decisión para los rusos. No es necesario conquistar Kiev para desmilitarizar a ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

soberbia y sed de poder esteparia





Josant2022 dijo:


> El comodín de nukear ya vale contra cualquiera. Produce ya hasta risa y no acojonan a nadie.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Aunque la letra sea aterradora, hay que reconocer que los rusos saben hacer buena música y saben desfilar.


----------



## Plasteriano (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este hilo del 5 de Marzo es tremendo:



Joder, menudo subnormal ese de Twitter, no dio ni una.  

Como los cretinos de nuestro foro, dicho sea de paso.

Escribe las mismas mongoladas del tontiscal Dorhitov sobre calderos y embolsamientos, mostrando mapitas y dibujando flechas, con un gorrito de Napoleón hecho de papel.

Por cierto, hace tiempo que no viene ninguna putina por el hilo a enseñarnos el mapita.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

DECRILE

* HAIR HIRLER*

A ESTOS TORRENTES DEL SUR DE UROPA QUE NOS MIRAN
266 viewsPatrick Henry , 02:31








This is the Azov Battalion, the militia allied to the Zelensky regime.

They are known to be actual neo-Nazis. Not pretending to be Nazis, not “Nazis“ as called by liberals —no no no, these are ACTUAL neo-Nazis. They are ACTUAL fascists. And they are very proud of it.

When you “Stand with Ukraine!”, you are standing with the Zelensky Regime’s thugs and murderers: The Azov Battalion.

Just a little FYI.


CIA-trained Ukrainian paramilitaries may take central role if Russia invades
archive.ph

Commentary: Ukraine’s neo-Nazi problem
archive.ph

Profile: Who are Ukraine’s far-right Azov regiment?
archive.ph

The reality of neo-Nazis in Ukraine is far from Kremlin propaganda
archive.ph

The Neo-Nazi Question in Ukraine
archive.ph

Israel is arming neo-Nazis in Ukraine
archive.ph

The New York Times Discovers Ukraine’s Neo-Nazis at War
archive.ph

277 viewsPatrick Henry , 02:31​


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El comodín de nukear ya vale contra cualquiera. Produce ya hasta risa y no acojonan a nadie.



Es el momento de entrar a saco. No voy a decir que no se va a presentar una ocasion mejor, porque la historia da miles de vueltas y nunca se sabe. Pero lo que desde luego si tengo claro es que esta europa de hoy no se puede permitir perder mas tiempo y tiene que aprovechar esta oportunidad

Es como nuestra reconquista española. Fue vergonzoso que perdieran el tiempo durante 800 putos años perdidos, cuando se podria haber arramblado con todo de haber cargado con unidad cuando las primeras taifas en torno al año 1000

Pues ahora igual. No tengo ni puta idea si se presentara mejor ocasion dentro de 10, 20, 50 o 200 años. Pero si se que es ridiculo condenar a este continente y al mundo con una espera tan agonica que puede llevar ala extincion a los blancos y su civilizacion. Hay que actuar y hay que hacerlo *ANTES DE PUTO AYER*


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Rusia está acabada. Todos aquellos paises que se pongan de perfil con el horror de Bucha serán salpicados y quedarán manchados.



A ver que dicen o hacen los chinos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Que pena no haber cazado a esos 900



Vitamina B(52) es lo que necesitaban, como en la carretera de Bagdag.


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

El primer día de la guerra se podía decir que era la guerra de Putin.

Después de 5 semanas esta es la guerra de todos y cada uno de los rusos:


Son rusos los que han votado a Putin
Son rusos los que disparan a civiles
Son rusos los que no protestan contra la guerra allí
Son rusos los que llevan Zs por la calle
Son rusos los que callan y hacen que esto pueda seguir pasando

Cada ruso es CULPABLE de lo que está pasando.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa?? | Burbuja.info 




jorgitonew dijo:


> Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace siglos cuando siempre ha sido una región de Rusia
> 
> Están haciendo crecer que los ucranianos odian a los rusos cuando la inmensa mayoría son rusos
> 
> Cuándo empiecen salir las imágenes del pueblo ucraniano saliendo a recibir a los rusos en su paseo de la victoria, que historia intentarán colarnos??


----------



## Camisa azul (4 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> EL PERRO tiene razon al final, y tiene razon al principio. Tiene razon jodidamente siempre, y poco a poco todos os vais dando cuenta. Aun con cosas que vengo diciendo desde hace 15 años



A sus pies. Se han leído muchas explicaciones al conflicto pero la suya de que es un conflicto étnico milenario entre pueblos altaicos y europeos es tan original como verosímil.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Hasta fuerzas anti disturbios se trajo esta gente, porque se creía que iba a tener que controlar manifestaciones en la capital jajaja. O quizás era para hacer más creíble la ya famosa finta...


В центре Петербурга появились заборы, машины ОМОНа и водомёты este aspecto tiene este tipo de vehiculos anti disturbios


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno todos los escandinavos ya eran follaotan desde antes del conflicto, tampoco cambiará mucho la cosa. Además desde un punto de vista geopolítico, Finlanda o Suecia no pintan un cagado en el contexto internacional. No tienen recursos estratégicos de ningún tipo. Que sean desarrolladas o no, es lo de menos. Son cuatro gatos sin ejército.
> 
> Lo que habrá que ver es como se toma el Kremlin lo de Finlandia....Sería complicar más el escenario de paz según mi opinión.



Le va a devolver Carelia a Finlandia el emperador?


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Robagallinas criminales. 

(Nota: Al pareced 200's significa muertos y 300s es código de heridos)




- We are coming in there, can't even put our heads up, everyone's nervous, where the fuck have they brought us?! Moving forward, the battalion commander shouts that this is it guys, no way back as if we go back we'll have to try and get in tomorrow again. We entered the village at 4pm, f*cking idiots, in 1 hour it's already dark. The village is massive, like Yanuki, can you imagine defending every corner? In one hour it got dark, as it got dark they started shelling us heavily. Yesterday we counted fifteen people 200s, and around three hundred people 300s. Kulik was hit in the face, his jaw was hit, had a concussion, a leg wound and a shoulder penetrating wound.

- I'm telling you, in every yard there are basements, not like ones that we have, huge. I was telling you what sort of farms they have.

- Yes. Like I'm saying, they live on their farms, so much cattle. We open basements, I'm telling them to come out or we will throw a grenade. They lay down weapons, four guys come out... and then our guys shot them all. On one hand this is bad, but... I'm telling your our company took maybe 10 people in capture, I took two when I was together with commander, one was an old man, another was young. They were all shot. Previously when we entered we felt kinda sorry, but now I don't give a f*ck if it's a civilian or not, we'll go into any yard and ask do you have any chickens? We'll take 5 chickens, eggs, we'll go to basements to inspect, taking all cans, we take everything, not feeling sorry for anyone.

- Of course not! They are all traitors!

- We entered, I see three rams, they'll say 'guys we've got nothing to eat, I say I don't give a f*ck, we came here not because we wanted, but for your security. We'll drive BTRS right into their farms... and then we'll find out from old men, who'll tell us not to talk to this and that woman, she fed those on that side, and feeds you now ...


----------



## Wein (4 Abr 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> A sus pies. Se han leído muchas explicaciones al conflicto pero la suya de que es un conflicto étnico milenario entre pueblos altaicos y europeos es tan original como verosímil.



Hombre Hitler ya comparada a la URSS con los mongoles


eL PERRO dijo:


> Es el momento de entrar a saco. No voy a decir que no se va a presentar una ocasion mejor, porque la historia da miles de vueltas y nunca se sabe. Pero lo que desde luego si tengo claro es que esta europa de hoy no se puede permitir perder mas tiempo y tiene que aprovechar esta oportunidad
> 
> Es como nuestra reconquista española. Fue vergonzoso que perdieran el tiempo durante 800 putos años perdidos, cuando se podria haber arramblado con todo de haber cargado con unidad cuando las primeras taifas en torno al año 1000
> 
> Pues ahora igual. No tengo ni puta idea si se presentara mejor ocasion dentro de 10, 20, 50 o 200 años. Pero si se que es ridiculo condenar a este continente y al mundo con una espera tan agonica que puede llevar ala extincion a los blancos y su civilizacion. Hay que actuar y hay que hacerlo *ANTES DE PUTO AYER*



Hasta donde? Hasta Moscú?. Con tener Bielorrusia y toda Ucrania para Europa ya sería suficiente. Donbass sí podria recuperarse ahora y Crimea en unos años.

Cada año que pase europa será más fuerte y Rusia más debil.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Joder, menudo subnormal ese de Twitter, no dio ni una.
> 
> Como los cretinos de nuestro foro, dicho sea de paso.
> 
> ...



Este tipo es agente ruso y ni se tapa. Perfil: Visiting Researcher at @MGIMO University. Qué es el MGIMO? Esto: Moscow State Institute of International Relations - Wikipedia


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno todos los escandinavos ya eran follaotan desde antes del conflicto, tampoco cambiará mucho la cosa. Además desde un punto de vista geopolítico, Finlanda o Suecia no pintan un cagado en el contexto internacional. No tienen recursos estratégicos de ningún tipo. Que sean desarrolladas o no, es lo de menos. Son cuatro gatos sin ejército.
> 
> Lo que habrá que ver es como se toma el Kremlin lo de Finlandia....Sería complicar más el escenario de paz según mi opinión.



Claro que no, Suecia y Finlandia son poco más que Lesoto. 

Al Gremlin le pueden ir dando mucho por el culo con cómo se tome las cosas o deja de tomárselas. Europa no le debe pleitesía a ese país infraevolucionado de tarados y borrachos.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Le va a devolver Carelia a Finlandia el emperador?



Los finlandeses pasan de Karelia, al menos a nivel oficial. Pueden quedar algunos grupos pequeños, pero en general la sociedad acepta que perdieron la región contra los rusos y que no se va a recuperar. A diferencia de los rusos, prefieren no mandar al matadero a su juventud para "recuperar" suelo, si les llega con lo que tienen. Y vista la diferencia, que cada finlandes es más de 4 veces más ricos que un ruso, hacen bien.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El primer día de la guerra se podía decir que era la guerra de Putin.
> 
> Después de 5 semanas esta es la guerra de todos y cada uno de los rusos:
> 
> ...



Las elecciones en Rusia están totalmente adulteradas. Putin lleva reprimiento a la oposición desde que llegó al poder, no existe democracia real, es una situación como la de la RDA donde el partido principal tiene unos partidos satelite para completar un arco ideológico puesto a disposición del tirano. Putin aprendió esto en la RDA.

Putin lleva adoctrinando en las escuelas y con los medios que controla unos cuantos años. Ha ido preparando a la sociedad para una guerra creando un sentimiento de agravio ultranacionalista y una amenaza exterior ficticia, puesto que a nadie en sus cabales se le había ocurrido meter mano en Rusia dado el arsenal nuclear que tiene. También lleva 8 años vendiendo un relato sobre Ucrania con novelas de nazis, leyendas de princesas rusas, etc para justificar su invasión de territorio soberano ucraniano; si medio floro se ha creído al pie de la letra teniendo la versión de la otra parte a su disposición, pues imagínate allí que sólo hay una versión.

No es tan sencillo eso de "todos los rusos", allí viven en una corea-del-norte creciente donde por el hecho de manifestarte públicamente por la paz ya arriesgas 15 años de carcel, pero hay muchos en contra de Putin. Yo entiendo la rabia, no aguanto a Putin desde que llegó al poder, lo mio no es de ahora. Por mi experiencia, todos absolutamente todos los ex-miembros de la Stasi que pasaron a la política han sido un dolor de huevos, por suerte la sociedad alemana los ha sacado de sus puestos cuando se conocía su pasado. Ya sabía desde entonces que sería malo para Rusia y para todo el mundo, pero el hijo de puta está superando mis peores augurios.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Las elecciones en Rusia están totalmente adulteradas. Putin lleva reprimiento a la oposición desde que llegó al poder, no existe democracia real, es una situación como la de la RDA donde el partido principal tiene unos partidos satelite para completar un arco ideológico puesto a disposición del tirano. Putin aprendió esto en la RDA.
> 
> Putin lleva adoctrinando en las escuelas y con los medios que controla unos cuantos años. Ha ido preparando a la sociedad para una guerra creando un sentimiento de agravio ultranacionalista y una amenaza exterior ficticia, puesto que a nadie en sus cabales se le había ocurrido meter mano en Rusia dado el arsenal nuclear que tiene. También lleva 8 años vendiendo un relato sobre Ucrania con novelas de nazis, leyendas de princesas rusas, etc para justificar su invasión de territorio soberano ucraniano; si medio floro se ha creído al pie de la letra teniendo la versión de la otra parte a su disposición, pues imagínate allí que sólo hay una versión.
> 
> No es tan sencillo eso de "todos los rusos", allí viven en una corea-del-norte creciente donde por el hecho de manifestarte públicamente por la paz ya arriesgas 15 años de carcel, pero hay muchos en contra de Putin. Yo entiendo la rabia, no aguanto a Putin desde que llegó al poder, lo mio no es de ahora. Por mi experiencia, todos absolutamente todos los ex-miembros de la Stasi que pasaron a la política han sido un dolor de huevos, por suerte la sociedad alemana los ha sacado de sus puestos cuando se conocía su pasado. Ya sabía desde entonces que sería malo para Rusia y para todo el mundo, pero el hijo de puta está superando mis peores augurios.



Aceptando tu argumento, quita mi primera afirmación y quédate con todas las demás. 

Cada ruso es culpable de esto.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## cienaga (4 Abr 2022)

JOJO Comparativa de ejercitos


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los finlandeses pasan de Karelia, al menos a nivel oficial. Pueden quedar algunos grupos pequeños, pero en general la sociedad acepta que perdieron la región contra los rusos y que no se va a recuperar. A diferencia de los rusos, prefieren no mandar al matadero a su juventud para "recuperar" suelo, si les llega con lo que tienen. Y vista la diferencia, que cada finlandes es más de 4 veces más ricos que un ruso, hacen bien.



Tengo amigos finlandeses y Putin tendría que lavarse la boca cuando habla de ese país. Están ya a dos siglos de distancia evolutiva.

Se lo preguntaba al amigo simpatizante del imperialismo ruso.

Edito: tampoco en Alemania hay una reclamación de la Prusia Oriental que ocupa Rusia, todas estas cosas las está removiendo Putin, nadie pensaba en estas cosas ya.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Empiezan los BOOOMS


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aceptando tu argumento, quita mi primera afirmación y quédate con todas las demás.
> 
> Cada ruso es culpable de esto.



Bueno, no todos:

*Así es la nueva bandera de los rusos que salen a la calle para protestar contra la guerra en Ucrania*
*El nuevo estandarte elimina el rojo de la bandera de Rusia y lo sustituye por blanco. Se ha convertido en el símbolo de las protestas contra Putin.







 









Así es la nueva bandera de los rusos que salen a la calle para protestar contra la guerra en Ucrania


El nuevo estandarte elimina el rojo de la bandera de Rusia y lo sustituye por blanco. Se ha convertido en el símbolo de las protestas contra Putin.




www.elespanol.com









*

Aunque en el artículo creo que meten la pata al afirmar de donde viene la inspiración de la bandera.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Bueno, no todos:
> 
> *Así es la nueva bandera de los rusos que salen a la calle para protestar contra la guerra en Ucrania*
> *El nuevo estandarte elimina el rojo de la bandera de Rusia y lo sustituye por blanco. Se ha convertido en el símbolo de las protestas contra Putin.
> ...



Esos que se manifiestan viven todos fuera de Rusia. La mitad no serán ni rusos.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esos que se manifiestan viven todos fuera de Rusia. La mitad no serán ni rusos.



Hay un canal muy bueno donde hacen preguntas a los rusos y les tapan la cara y la gente está en contra de la guerra, mucha gente de grandes ciudades. Yo creo que esto es como en tractoria, son los muertos de hambre Muzhiks del quinto cojón de la taiga los que están a favor del genocidio y han comprado todo el rollo de que en Ucrania se comen niños y son nazis todos.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Muchos circulitos últimamente.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Hay un canal muy bueno donde hacen preguntas a los rusos y les tapan la cara y la gente está en contra de la guerra, mucha gente de grandes ciudades. Yo creo que esto es como en tractoria, son los muertos de hambre Muzhiks del quinto cojón de la taiga los que están a favor del genocidio y han comprado todo el rollo de que en Ucrania se comen niños y son nazis todos.



Imagino que te refieres a 1420. 

Efectivamente los jóvenes urbanos parece que no están contentos con esto. Pero callan. Además la mayoría no están contentos porque pierden comodidades occidentales que antes tenían, no por los crímenes de lesa humanidad que hacen en su nombre.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres a 1420.
> 
> Efectivamente los jóvenes urbanos parece que no están contentos con esto. Pero callan. Además la mayoría no están contentos porque pierden comodidades occidentales que antes tenían, no por los crímenes de lesa humanidad que hacen en su nombre.



Esos descontentos, bien manejados, pueden acabar muy fácilmente en odio irracional al ucraniano y de rebote a todo lo que huela a UE. Ha pasado toda la vida, y Goebbels era un maestro en el asunto.


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muchos circulitos últimamente.



Eso es el ojete, que lo tienen bien abierto.


----------



## duncan (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aunque la letra sea aterradora, hay que reconocer que los rusos saben hacer buena música y saben desfilar.



Desfilar lo hacen bien pero la música es de un videojuego creo que Red Alert 3 que no sé quién la habrá compuesto.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Esos descontentos, bien manejados, pueden acabar muy fácilmente en odio irracional al ucraniano y de rebote a todo lo que huela a UE. Ha pasado toda la vida, y Goebbels era un maestro en el asunto.



Si, pasarán de liberar a sus hermanos ucranianos de las manos de los nazis a exterminar a los ucranianos por no dejarse. 

Cualquier día cogen el ak e invaden ucranianos.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Hay un canal muy bueno donde hacen preguntas a los rusos y les tapan la cara y la gente está en contra de la guerra, mucha gente de grandes ciudades. Yo creo que esto es como en tractoria, son los muertos de hambre Muzhiks del quinto cojón de la taiga los que están a favor del genocidio y han comprado todo el rollo de que en Ucrania se comen niños y son nazis todos.



Hay una gran diferencia en la opinión de los rusos en función del nivel educativo y el contacto con occidente, eso está claro. Lo malo es que la enorme mayoría de la población no tiene contacto real con occidente y el nivel educativo es bastante peor que hace unos lustros.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.

Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.


Los ucras tienen que estar usando desde hace ya un par de semanas los drones suicidas esos usanos.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Los norcoreanos? Si están todos medio adictos al crystal meth creo que era.. y están famélicos! Es un jodido narcoestado con la gente totalmente destruida moral y psicológicamente. Menudo agujero. Esos intentan invadir Corea del Sur y a mediodía ya han desfallecido de hambre.

Por cierto, que guapas son las coreanas guapas, es algo brutal. Donde vivía en Rusia había muchas y era una cosa espectacular.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



Esos dos vídeos son brutales. Yo creo que los drones esos no pegan esos pedos tan bestias. Ni idea vamos, pero por carga no parece... a mi me dio la sensación de que fue una emboscada total donde los frieron con javalins y NLAWS desde ambos lados... y algún pepino desde un dron.

Ah! Y creo que vi un impacto directo de un tanque Ucraniano a otro tanque ruso.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



La artillería guiada por laser puede llegar a ser muy precisa.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Su última intervención en el foro es para hablar sobre lo de Bucha. Es una false flag de libro, OBVIAMENTE:



Pero si el comandante zhurullov hace un par de semanas estaba a favor de la Endlösung para ucrania, exterminio o deportacion de toda la poblacion seguido de ocupacion con gente de pura raza rusa... mismamente decia que iba a salir por la calle a ver si encontraba a un ucraniano para darle de hostias, que los odiaba a muerte

No se porque se molesta en negar la matanza de Bucha, es lo que ha estado pidiendo


----------



## machinaexdeus (4 Abr 2022)

¿Está Rusia incinerando "despojos" de sus soldados en las fundiciones de Rostov? 

ASÍ LO DENUNCIA MARK FEYGIN 
¿Está Rusia incinerando "despojos" de sus soldados en las fundiciones de Rostov? El Ejército ruso, al contar con más bajas de las que sus crematorios móviles pueden procesar, estaría usando las instalaciones industriales más próximas a la frontera ucraniana 


Por 
Ferran Barber 
04/04/2022 - 05:00 Actualizado: 04/04/2022 - 07:45 


El Ejército ruso estaría incinerando los restos humanos no identificados de soldados muertos en combate en las fundiciones de factorías situadas en la ciudad de Rostov, en vista de que los crematorios móviles que acompañaban a sus tropas no son suficientes para desembarazarse de ellos. La revelación ha sido realizada en declaraciones a El Confidencial por el activista de derechos humanos y opositor ruso Mark Feygin. "Es una información que nos ha llegado de fuentes procedentes de la propia ciudad de Rostov", asegura. 

Que Moscú está utilizando crematorios móviles para desembarazarse de los restos de cadáveres "no es una información clasificada o que hayan tratado de ocultar. Hay fotos de ellos en internet, aunque el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no haya confirmado su uso en la zona de combate". En palabras del abogado y exdiputado ruso, lo que se desconocía hasta la fecha es que "las incineradoras móviles están funcionando bien, pero no pueden hacer todo el trabajo". 

Como no hay otras instalaciones en las localidades fronterizas con Ucrania, se estarían transportando, literalmente, los "despojos" de los soldados muertos hasta Rostov, una ciudad portuaria situada a 180 kilómetros al este de Mariúpol, ya en territorio ruso. "De hecho, es que hay muy pocas incineradoras en Rusia", dice el político represaliado por el régimen de Putin. La tecnología utilizada para quemar vísceras, extremidades y fragmentos de los muertos ha sido, según afirma, importada de Occidente. 

... 

EC EXCLUSIVO Artículo solo para suscriptores










¿Está Rusia incinerando "despojos" de sus soldados en las fundiciones de Rostov?


El Ejército ruso, al contar con más bajas de las que sus crematorios móviles pueden procesar, estaría usando las instalaciones industriales más próximas a la frontera ucraniana




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



Ya se ha hablado en esta hilo de las municiones tipo Copperhead y de sus equivalentes de otros paises. Se disparan desde artilleria convencional pero van guiadas por laser.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



*Compatible con otros sistemas*
El proyectil guiado por GPS -con una “distancia de fallo radial de menos de dos metros del objetivo”- ha demostrado su compatibilidad con artillería como el M777, la serie M109, el M198, el Archer, el PzH2000 y el SIAC en uso con varios ejércitos.



Durante la demostración, el Excalibur disparado por el Caesar alcanzó directamente dos objetivos a una distancia de más de *46* kilómetros (28,5 millas), un alcance récord del sistema de cañones”


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Claro que no, Suecia y Finlandia son poco más que Lesoto.
> 
> Al Gremlin le pueden ir dando mucho por el culo con cómo se tome las cosas o deja de tomárselas. Europa no le debe pleitesía a ese país infraevolucionado de tarados y borrachos.



Pero si es que da igual, esos países son irrelevantes para cualquier efecto. Europa depende de la energía rusa, el crecimiento económico que ha tenido centroeuropa estos últimos 20 años, en gran parte es por tener energía muy barata al ladito de casa.

Lo de despreciar así a Rusia lo vamos a pagar muy muy caro. Si Rusia es un país infraevolucionado de tarados y borrachos (decenas de premios nobel, compositores, inventores, científicos etc....) Hezpaña que es entonces?
Decís unas cosas con las vísceras, ya tenéis una edad....


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> *Compatible con otros sistemas*
> El proyectil guiado por GPS -con una “distancia de fallo radial de menos de dos metros del objetivo”- ha demostrado su compatibilidad con artillería como el M777, la serie M109, el M198, el Archer, el PzH2000 y el SIAC en uso con varios ejércitos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012214



Esto me hace pensar en lo que ya he comentado semanas atras con lo de los MIG 29. Los paises de la OTAN dicen que van a dar unas cosas, que quizas den otras. Pero lo importante seria conocer, que han dado sin decirlo.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El comodín de nukear ya vale contra cualquiera. Produce ya hasta risa y no acojonan a nadie.



A ver si álguien se pasa por Suiza a violar y matar a la querida y las hijas del pisócapata este de mierda. Que tire una o dos, y se calle de una puta vez.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aunque la letra sea aterradora, hay que reconocer que los rusos saben hacer buena música y saben desfilar.



Y poco más.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Hay una gran diferencia en la opinión de los rusos en función del nivel educativo y el contacto con occidente, eso está claro. Lo malo es que la enorme mayoría de la población no tiene contacto real con occidente y el nivel educativo es bastante peor que hace unos lustros.



La gente tiende a fijarse en lo que tiene relevancia internacional y extrapola esa imagen al resto del pais

Pasa en el reino unido, todo el mundo cree que es como londres, cosmopolita, urbano y sofisticado, cuando en muchas zonas del pais el nivel de vida y desarrollo es parecido al de zonas de montaña de rumania. Pasa en estados unidos, la gente se cree que es como Los Angeles o Nueva York, cuando la mayoria vive en estados agricolas de mierda y creen que la tierra es plana

Y en rusia es igual, aqui nos fijamos en las putarracas tiktokeras de moscu o san petersburgo que salen luciendo culo en plan fashion cuando la realidad es que la mayoria vive en ciudades tipo sovietico en un piso de mierda y su unico entretenimiento es ponerse crudo a vodka barato y ver la television y la unica manera de salir de la aldea de mierda del culo del mundo es firmar un contrato con el ejercito

Cuando los soldados rusos en ucrania se dedican a robar lavadoras, esta claro cual es su nivel de vida y sus aspiraciones


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Os recomiendo la lectura de este hilo, es algo extenso pero describe con todo lujo de detalles la Batalla de Kiev, los planes iniciales Rusos y como fue derivando la operacion hasta la retirada final, Es muy bueno


----------



## hightower (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Traducción en los comentarios:
> 
> "In short, they called his wife. They confirm if this is her husband’s phone. After that, he says that he died on his way to Kiev. And that his comrades stole tvs, money, and everything that wasn’t nailed down - but *left her husband’s body on the side of the road*."



Dentro de que eso es un crimen de guerra y que no se puede hacer, el tipo que hace la llamada no falta al respeto y no se rie de la señora. Dicho esto , los ucranianos si quieren llevarse bien con el mundo civilizado, deberian ahorrarse estas cosas. Se notifica a la cruz roja y a correr.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si es que da igual, esos países son irrelevantes para cualquier efecto. Europa depende de la energía rusa, el crecimiento económico que ha tenido centroeuropa estos últimos 20 años, en gran parte es por tener energía muy barata al ladito de casa.
> 
> Lo de despreciar así a Rusia lo vamos a pagar muy muy caro. Si Rusia es un país infraevolucionado de tarados y borrachos (decenas de premios nobel, compositores, inventores, científicos etc....) Hezpaña que es entonces?
> Decís unas cosas con las vísceras, ya tenéis una edad....



Europa depende de la energía rusa porque a los alemanes les resultaba más sencillo, agachando la cabeza ante las amenazas de los cabestros rusos. 

Ya hace tiempo que no hay compositores ni nada por el estilo. La parte europea de Rusia hace mucho que dejó de ser Europa. Más inventores, compositores, escritores, músicos y demás hay en EEUU en menos años de historia que Rusia y la despreciáis como nación.

Y lávate la boca cuando hables de España, tú y todos los traidores que habitan este foro. Sin España el mundo no sería lo que es, España ha sido el imperio más glorioso que ha existido. Que ahora esté llena de traidores y vendepatrias es otro cantar, pero vamos ni comparación con la mierda rusa. 

Lo repito, Rusia es un país de putas, tarados y borrachos.


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Os recomiendo la lectura de este hilo, es algo extenso pero describe con todo lujo de detalles la Batalla de Kiev, los planes iniciales Rusos y como fue derivando la operacion hasta la retirada final, Es muy bueno




Te cagas:

_Ahora sabemos que los retrasos iniciales en el convoy de 40 millas fueron realizados por una unidad de combate forestal especializada* de solo 30 comandos*, dirigida por el coronel ucraniano Yaroslav Honchar. Usaron quads para moverse rápido en el bosque pantanoso. Tenían equipo de visión nocturna y drones._


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

El ejército ucraniano lanzó una incursión de comando por agua hace unos días en el área de Chernihiv. Terminó con una emboscada a una columna militar rusa, eliminando 3 vehículos.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



Estoy con la puta covid pero ya hemos hablado de la artillería guiada, láser o GPS, tanto en obuses como en morteros









M1156 Precision Guidance Kit - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Incluso los Ucras han desarrollado munición guiada para los alacranes que les vendimos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Te cagas:
> 
> _Ahora sabemos que los retrasos iniciales en el convoy de 40 millas fueron realizados por una unidad de combate forestal especializada* de solo 30 comandos*, dirigida por el coronel ucraniano Yaroslav Honchar. Usaron quads para moverse rápido en el bosque pantanoso. Tenían equipo de visión nocturna y drones._



Si salio alguna noticia en la prensa, asi q es cierto








Drones, quads y micromecenazgo: la unidad militar que ha frenado al convoy ruso que iba a por Kiev


Una fuerza especial formada por 30 soldados expertos en tecnología se ha convertido en una parte vital de la resistencia ucraniana.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Europa depende de la energía rusa porque a los alemanes les resultaba más sencillo, agachando la cabeza ante las amenazas de los cabestros rusos.
> 
> Ya hace tiempo que no hay compositores ni nada por el estilo. La parte europea de Rusia hace mucho que dejó de ser Europa. Más inventores, compositores, escritores, músicos y demás hay en EEUU en menos años de historia que Rusia y la despreciáis como nación.
> 
> ...



Europa no depende completamente de la energia rusa, Alemania tiene una exposicion alta al gas ruso porque les resultaba mas barato y sencillo traer una tuberia desde rusia que traerlo de otro lado. Ahora, con el beneficio del tiempo es facil hablar de lo que se deberia o no haber hecho, pero en realidad le han estado comprando gas y petroleo desde los 60

Y en cierto punto de vista, podria haber sido una buena estrategia, el comercio es una forma excelente de forjar alianzas, se le da dinero a rusia, rusia usa ese dinero para desarrollar el pais y generar riqueza, los ciudadanos ricos tienen mas oportunidades y mas que perder asi que potenciaran cambios sociales y politicos. Podria haber funcionado, de hecho ha funcionado en la union europea

Pero no funciono porque rusia esta gobernada por una autocracia cleptocrata, cuyo interes es mantener a la poblacion lo mas jodida posible. Ahora pagamos el error de esa politica pero lo hecho, hecho esta. Ahora hay que mirar hacia el futuro, lo primero solucionar el lio montado en ucrania y luego pensar a largo plazo lo que se hace con rusia. Aislamiento internacional, desconexion economica, financiera, logistica, ciencifica y cultural, que coman gachas de avena y nabo cocido nada mas, Corea del norte 2.0


----------



## hightower (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> soberbia y sed de poder esteparia



Dos cosas, una, esa cancion de es de un vidreo juegor, dos, han traducido lo que les ha salido del ojete.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Te cagas:
> 
> _Ahora sabemos que los retrasos iniciales en el convoy de 40 millas fueron realizados por una unidad de combate forestal especializada* de solo 30 comandos*, dirigida por el coronel ucraniano Yaroslav Honchar. Usaron quads para moverse rápido en el bosque pantanoso. Tenían equipo de visión nocturna y drones._



Lo leí hace días, creí que estaba puesto:

Una semana después de la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reunió una columna mecanizada de 40 millas para montar un ataque aplastante contra Kiev desde el norte.

Pero el convoy de vehículos blindados y camiones de suministros se detuvo en cuestión de días y la ofensiva fracasó, en gran parte debido a una serie de emboscadas nocturnas llevadas a cabo por un equipo de 30 fuerzas especiales ucranianas y operadores de drones en quads, según un comandante ucraniano. .

Los operadores de drones procedían de una unidad de reconocimiento aéreo, Aerorozvidka, que comenzó hace ocho años como un grupo de especialistas informáticos voluntarios y aficionados que diseñaban sus propias máquinas y se convirtió en una parte esencial de la exitosa resistencia de David y Goliat en Ucrania.

Sin embargo, mientras que los donantes occidentales a Ucrania han proporcionado miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos y otros equipos militares, Aerorozvidka se ha visto obligada a recurrir al crowdfunding y a una red de contactos personales para continuar, poniendo sus manos en componentes como módems y cámaras termográficas avanzadas, ante los controles de exportación que prohíben su envío a Ucrania.

El comandante de la unidad, el teniente coronel Yaroslav Honchar, informó sobre la emboscada cerca de la ciudad de Ivankiv que ayudó a detener la vasta y pesada ofensiva rusa en seco. Dijo que los combatientes ucranianos en quads pudieron acercarse a la columna rusa que avanzaba por la noche a través del bosque a ambos lados de la carretera que conduce al sur hacia Kiev desde la dirección de Chernobyl.

Los soldados ucranianos estaban equipados con gafas de visión nocturna, rifles de francotirador, minas de activación remota, drones equipados con cámaras térmicas y otros capaces de arrojar pequeñas bombas de 1,5 kg.

“Esta única unidad pequeña en la noche destruyó dos o tres vehículos a la cabeza de este convoy, y luego fue bloqueado. Se quedaron allí dos noches más, y [destroyed] muchos vehículos”, dijo Honchar.
El primer escalón de la fuerza rusa se quedó sin calefacción, sin petróleo, sin bombas y sin gas. Y todo esto sucedió gracias al trabajo de 30 personas”, dijo Honchar.

La unidad Aerorozvidka también afirma haber ayudado a derrotar un ataque aéreo ruso en el aeropuerto de Hostomel, justo al noroeste de Kiev, el primer día de la guerra, utilizando drones para localizar, apuntar y bombardear a unos 200 paracaidistas rusos ocultos en un extremo del aeródromo.

“Esto contribuyó en gran medida a que no pudieran usar este aeródromo para continuar con el desarrollo de su ataque”, dijo el teniente Taras, uno de los asistentes de Honchar.

Los detalles completos de estas afirmaciones no se pudieron verificar de forma independiente, pero los funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU. dijeron que los ataques ucranianos contribuyeron a detener la columna blindada alrededor de Ivankiv. La gran cantidad de imágenes de combate aéreo publicadas por los ucranianos destaca la importancia de los drones en su resistencia.

La unidad fue creada por jóvenes ucranianos con educación universitaria que habían participado en el levantamiento de Maidan en 2014 y se ofrecieron como voluntarios para utilizar sus habilidades técnicas en la resistencia contra la primera invasión rusa en Crimea y la región de Donbass. Su fundador, Volodymyr Kochetkov-Sukach, era un banquero de inversiones asesinado en acción en 2015 en Donbass, un recordatorio de los altos riesgos involucrados. Los rusos pueden aferrarse a la firma electrónica del dron y atacar rápidamente con morteros, por lo que los equipos de Aerorozvidka tienen que saltar y correr.

Honchar es un ex soldado convertido en consultor de marketing de TI, que regresó al ejército después de la primera invasión rusa. Taras era consultor de gestión, especializado en recaudación de fondos para la unidad, y no se unió a tiempo completo como luchador hasta febrero.

En sus inicios, la unidad utilizaba drones comerciales de vigilancia, pero su equipo de ingenieros, diseñadores de software y entusiastas de los drones desarrollaron posteriormente sus propios diseños.

Construyeron una gama de drones de vigilancia, así como grandes máquinas de ocho rotores de 1,5 metros capaces de arrojar bombas y granadas antitanque propulsadas por cohetes, y crearon un sistema llamado Delta, una serie de sensores a lo largo de las líneas del frente que alimentaban un mapa digital para que los comandantes pudieran ver los movimientos enemigos a medida que ocurrían. Ahora utiliza el sistema satelital Starlink, proporcionado por Elon Musk, para proporcionar datos en vivo a las unidades de artillería ucranianas, lo que les permite concentrarse en los objetivos rusos.

La unidad fue disuelta en 2019 por el entonces ministro de defensa, pero fue revivida apresuradamente en octubre del año pasado cuando se avecinaba la amenaza de una invasión rusa.

La capacidad de mantener una vista aérea de los movimientos rusos fue fundamental para el éxito de las tácticas de guerrilla de Ucrania. Pero los esfuerzos de Aerorozvidka para expandir y reemplazar el equipo perdido se han visto obstaculizados por un suministro limitado de drones y componentes, y los esfuerzos para asegurarlos a través de adquisiciones del Ministerio de Defensa han dado poco resultado, en parte porque son una incorporación reciente a las fuerzas armadas y todavía se consideran forasteros

Además, algunos de los módems y cámaras térmicas avanzados fabricados en EE. UU. y Canadá están sujetos a controles de exportación, por lo que financiaron colectivamente y pidieron ayuda a una red global de amigos y simpatizantes para encontrarlos en eBay u otros sitios web.

Marina Borozna, quien fue estudiante universitaria de economía con Taras, explora formas de comprar lo que la unidad necesita y encuentra rutas para llevar suministros al otro lado de la frontera.

“Sé que hay gente que quiere ayudarlos a luchar, gente que quiere hacer un poco más que ayuda humanitaria”, dijo Borozna. “Si quieres abordar la causa raíz de este sufrimiento humano, debes derrotar la invasión rusa. Aerorozvidka marca una gran diferencia y necesitan nuestro apoyo.

Su socio, Klaus Hentrich, biólogo molecular de Cambridge, también participa en el esfuerzo, aprovechando su experiencia como recluta en el ejército alemán.

“Yo mismo estaba en una unidad de reconocimiento de artillería, así que inmediatamente me di cuenta del enorme impacto de Aerorozvidka. Efectivamente le dan ojos a su artillería”, dijo Hentrich. “Donde podemos marcar la diferencia es movilizando el apoyo internacional, ya sean contribuciones financieras, asistencia para obtener componentes técnicos más difíciles de encontrar o donaciones de drones civiles comunes”.

La unidad también está estudiando formas de superar la interferencia rusa, parte de la guerra electrónica que se libra en Ucrania junto con bombas, proyectiles y misiles. En la actualidad, Aerorozvidka generalmente espera a que los rusos apaguen su equipo de interferencia para lanzar sus propios drones y luego envían sus máquinas al mismo tiempo. Luego, la unidad concentra su potencia de fuego en los vehículos de guerra electrónica.

Honchar describe estas batallas tecnológicas, y la forma de luchar de Aerorozvidka, como el futuro de la guerra, en el que enjambres de pequeños equipos conectados en red por la confianza mutua y las comunicaciones avanzadas pueden abrumar a un adversario más grande y más armado.

“Somos como una colmena de abejas”, dijo. “Una abeja no es nada, pero si te enfrentas a mil, puede vencer a una gran fuerza. Somos como las abejas, pero trabajamos de noche.
Es por suscripción, en vez de Netflix uno paga para estos comandos antirusos.








Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a kiev | Ucrania - todo sobre


Una semana después de la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reunió una columna mecanizada de 40 millas para montar un ataque aplastante contra Kiev desde el…




www.google.com


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Europa no depende completamente de la energia rusa, Alemania tiene una exposicion alta al gas ruso porque les resultaba mas barato y sencillo traer una tuberia desde rusia que traerlo de otro lado. Ahora, con el beneficio del tiempo es facil hablar de lo que se deberia o no haber hecho, pero en realidad le han estado comprando gas y petroleo desde los 60
> 
> Y en cierto punto de vista, podria haber sido una buena estrategia, el comercio es una forma excelente de forjar alianzas, se le da dinero a rusia, rusia usa ese dinero para desarrollar el pais y generar riqueza, los ciudadanos ricos tienen mas oportunidades y mas que perder asi que potenciaran cambios sociales y politicos. Podria haber funcionado, de hecho ha funcionado en la union europea
> 
> Pero no funciono porque rusia esta gobernada por una autocracia cleptocrata, cuyo interes es mantener a la poblacion lo mas jodida posible. Ahora pagamos el error de esa politica pero lo hecho, hecho esta. Ahora hay que mirar hacia el futuro, lo primero solucionar el lio montado en ucrania y luego pensar a largo plazo lo que se hace con rusia. Aislamiento internacional, desconexion economica, financiera, logistica, ciencifica y cultural, que coman gachas de avena y nabo cocido nada mas, Corea del norte 2.0



No lo era desde hace tiempo, Putin lleva más de 10 años amenazando con cortar el grifo.

A la mínima se buscan nuevas alianzas y se le corta a él el chorrillo de euros. Hace mucho que sabemos que Rusia es un país vendido a las mafias. Además a todos esos cleptómanos los tenemos en Europa disfrutando de aquello que demonizan en su país. Sin engañar a los suyos no podrían seguir viviendo la vida padre.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

La maquinaria rusa ya está haciendo un brainstorming a ver si alguna de todas las distintas versiones que tienen cuela










Esto empieza a recordar a la mujer embarazada de Mariupol. Que al principio decian que era una actriz a sueldo de Ucrania/OTAN, el hospital era una peligrosa base militar que habia que bombardear, y luego segun la capturaron, llevaron a Rusia y obligaron a leer su cuento, era una humilde mujer pro rusa, admiradora de Putin desde shiquetita y no había ya base militar sino que era un hospital normal y corriente sin bombardeo alguno.


La verdad que tienen que tener un lio de tres pares de cojones ellos mismos luego para saber que es verdad de su propaganda o que es PsyOp.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Europa depende de la energía rusa porque a los alemanes les resultaba más sencillo, agachando la cabeza ante las amenazas de los cabestros rusos.
> 
> Ya hace tiempo que no hay compositores ni nada por el estilo. La parte europea de Rusia hace mucho que dejó de ser Europa. Más inventores, compositores, escritores, músicos y demás hay en EEUU en menos años de historia que Rusia y la despreciáis como nación.
> 
> ...



Ahora va resultar que Rusia ponía una pistola a Alemania para construir el norstream 1 y 2 (sic). No hombre no, ambas partes salían beneficiadas por igual.

Rusia sigue siendo Europa. Europa no se reduce a la UE como comprenderás, y por cultura un ruso tiene más en común con un italiano, que con un turco.

Ya que sacas el tema imperial, la historia de españa y rusia es muy similar, ambos imperios fracasados, ambos con países colonia que adoptaron su lengua y cultura, y ambos con enemigos similares (anglos básicamente) . Me parece que si vas por la vida de hezpañol muy hezpañol, tendrías que ser prorruso, por coherencia e identificación histórica más que nada.

Caídos todos los imperios europeos, solo queda la hegemonía anglosajona (UK+USA) frente a Rusia, China y demás potencias nucleares. Si tu te sientes bien en modo lacayo del lado anglo, olé por ti. Pero entiende que otros no.

Con esta dinámica solo pierde Europa, puesto que está renunciando a una reserva estratégica de recursos energéticos crucial en los 20 años próximos, y está renunciando a un mercado de 150M de personas. Por no hablar de que Rusia para Europa hoy es un colchón geopolítico contra china. Pero bueno parece que las élite uropedas ya han elegido, y tiran para lo anglo. Anglos que desprecian a los uropedos, el brexit fue una prueba evidente de que primero van los english y después todos los demás.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Europa no depende completamente de la energia rusa, Alemania tiene una exposicion alta al gas ruso porque les resultaba mas barato y sencillo traer una tuberia desde rusia que traerlo de otro lado.



En la historia esta de Alemania y su energía hay dos puntos que huelen muy mal. Partiendo de que sí se debía comprar la opción más económica como es lógico, lo que ya no es tan lógico son estas dos cosas:

1) No tener prevista otra opción para un recurso estratégico. Es inconcebible que no exista ni una sola planta regasificadora en Alemania y que las que se debían construir cuando Merkel pudo convencer al SPD lleven 8 años de retrasos burocráticos.

2) Terminar con la energía nuclear demasiado pronto, lo que todavía agrava más el punto 1.

Huele a Rusia que apesta y ha usado tres caballos de troya en distinta forma para llegar a esa situación: SPD (Schröder en coalición con los verdes iniciaron esto), los Verdes y Die Linke (ex comunistas de la RDA). Los que culpan a Merkel creo que se equivocan, Merkel trató de arreglar ese problema pero recuerden que nunca gobernó en solitario, siempre estuvo en coalición con el SPD donde Schröder seguía teniendo influencia a la vez que ya estaba metido hasta el tuetano en el circulo cercano de Putin.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Sigue la caza del ruso en Ucrania:


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si salio alguna noticia en la prensa, asi q es cierto
> http://http//www.eldiario.es/intern...r-frenado-convoy-ruso-iba-kiev_1_8868039.html



Nos puede sonar raro pero es cierto que hacían crowdfunding para piezas del ejército


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Ojito con este articulo de la agencia estatal rusa RIA NOVOSTI, ha pasado desapercibido, pero basicamente viene a justificar la "desnazificacion" de civiles con criterios bastante arbitrarios y poco claros.




Dejo un pequeño extracto

(...)



La operación para desnazificar Ucrania, que comenzó con una fase militar, seguirá la misma lógica de etapas en tiempo de paz que una operación militar. En cada uno de ellos, será necesario lograr cambios irreversibles, que se convertirán en los resultados de la etapa correspondiente. En este caso, los pasos iniciales necesarios de desnazificación se pueden definir de la siguiente manera:


 —
liquidación de formaciones armadas nazis (lo que significa cualquier formación armada de Ucrania, incluidas las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), así como la infraestructura militar, informativa y educativa que garantiza su actividad;
 —
la formación de órganos públicos de autogobierno y milicias (defensa y aplicación de la ley) de los territorios liberados, protegiendo a la población del terror de los grupos clandestinos nazis;
 —
instalación del espacio de información ruso;
 —
el retiro de materiales educativos y la prohibición de programas educativos en todos los niveles que contengan pautas ideológicas nazis;
 —
acciones de investigación masivas para establecer la responsabilidad personal por crímenes de guerra, crímenes contra la humanidad, la difusión de la ideología nazi y el apoyo al régimen nazi;
 —
depuración, publicación de los nombres de cómplices del régimen nazi, involucrándolos en trabajos forzados para restaurar la infraestructura destruida como castigo por las actividades nazis (entre aquellos que no estarán sujetos a la pena de muerte o prisión);
 —
la adopción a nivel local, bajo la supervisión de Rusia, de actos normativos primarios de desnazificación "desde abajo", la prohibición de todos los tipos y formas de reactivación de la ideología nazi;
 —
el establecimiento de memoriales, carteles conmemorativos, monumentos a las víctimas del nazismo ucraniano, perpetuando la memoria de los héroes de la lucha contra él;
 —
la inclusión de un conjunto de normas antifascistas y de desnazificación en las constituciones de las nuevas repúblicas populares;
 —
creación de organismos permanentes de desnazificación por un período de 25 años.
 
Rusia no tendrá aliados en la desnazificación de Ucrania. Dado que este es un negocio puramente ruso. Y también porque no solo se erradicará la versión Bandera de la Ucrania nazi, sino también, y sobre todo, el totalitarismo occidental, los programas impuestos de degradación y desintegración civilizatoria, los mecanismos de sometimiento a la superpotencia de Occidente y Estados Unidos .







17 de marzo, 08:00 


Para poner en práctica el plan de desnazificación de Ucrania, la propia Rusia tendrá que desprenderse finalmente de las ilusiones proeuropeas y prooccidentales, darse cuenta de que es la última instancia de protección y preservación de esos valores de la Europa histórica (la Vieja Europa). Mundo) que lo merecen y que Occidente finalmente abandonó, perdiendo la lucha por sí mismo. Esta lucha continuó a lo largo del siglo XX y se expresó en la guerra mundial y la revolución rusa, indisolublemente unidas entre sí.



Rusia hizo todo lo posible para salvar a Occidente en el siglo XX. Ella implementó el principal proyecto occidental, una alternativa al capitalismo, que ganó los estados-nación: un proyecto rojo socialista. Aplastó al nazismo alemán, el monstruoso retoño de la crisis de la civilización occidental. El último acto de altruismo ruso fue la mano tendida de amistad de Rusia, por lo que Rusia recibió un golpe monstruoso en la década de 1990.



5 de marzo, 08:00  
Europa teme la desnazificación

Todo lo que Rusia ha hecho por Occidente, lo ha hecho a sus expensas, haciendo los mayores sacrificios. Occidente finalmente rechazó todos estos sacrificios, devaluó la contribución de Rusia para resolver la crisis occidental y decidió vengarse de Rusia por la ayuda que brindó desinteresadamente. Además, Rusia seguirá su propio camino, sin preocuparse por el destino de Occidente, confiando en otra parte de su herencia: el liderazgo en el proceso global de descolonización.

Como parte de este proceso, Rusia tiene un alto potencial de alianzas y aliados con países que Occidente ha oprimido durante siglos y que no se van a volver a poner en su yugo. Sin el sacrificio y la lucha de Rusia, estos países no habrían sido liberados. La desnazificación de Ucrania es al mismo tiempo su descolonización, que el pueblo de Ucrania deberá comprender a medida que comience a liberarse de la intoxicación, la tentación y la dependencia de la llamada opción europea.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Sin palabras


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Nos puede sonar raro pero es cierto que hacían crowdfunding para piezas del ejército



Pues si hubiera una forma de contactar con ellos para conocer necesidades o quizas dinero, yo aportaria lo que hiciera falta


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La maquinaria rusa ya está haciendo un brainstorming a ver si alguna de todas las distintas versiones que tienen cuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tal cesar vidal sigue escribiendo páginas lamentables de hediondez humana, a sueldo de Moscu, para su audiencia de 500 individuos.

Ojalá y le explotara la papada.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los que culpan a Merkel creo que se equivocan, Merkel trató de arreglar ese problema pero recuerden que nunca gobernó en solitario, siempre estuvo en coalición con el SPD donde Schröder seguía teniendo influencia a la vez que ya estaba metido hasta el tuetano en el circulo cercano de Putin.



Lo de Schröder es para darle de comer aparte. Solo leyendo algo tan ligerito como la Wikipedia ya te quedas tieso. ¿Cómo puede colocar un Kremlin totalmente debilitado a semejante marioneta con semejante cota de poder en el principal país de Europa? Solo le faltaba llamarse Shchoderov.

No se qué coño hace la gente buscando en las cloacas, si esto se teje a la luz del día durante lustros y aún le tenemos que reir las gracietas al zar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



Artillería guiada casi seguro: Kvitnik-E Proyectil de artillería guiada

Por cierto, el avión derribado ayer dicen que es un SU-35 y no un SU-34.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

__





Nuevo artículo de la prensa estatal rusa ya comienza a justificar las masacres civiles "los civiles colaboracionistas también deben de pagar por ello"


Что Россия должна сделать с Украиной - РИА Новости, 03.04.2022 (ria.ru) 08:00 04/03/2022 (actualizado: 08:09 04/03/2022) 227890 ¿Qué debería hacer Rusia con Ucrania...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

No hace nada de tiempo habian derribado 100 aviones y se ha incrementado notablemente, desconozco si es por las nuevas armas defensivas que tienen los ucras


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

Bucha
Bucha linda con hostomel. No digo nada.

Calle de bucha los primeros días de invasión


----------



## geral (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora va resultar que Rusia ponía una pistola a Alemania para construir el norstream 1 y 2 (sic). No hombre no, ambas partes salían beneficiadas por igual.
> 
> Rusia sigue siendo Europa. Europa no se reduce a la UE como comprenderás, y por cultura un ruso tiene más en común con un italiano, que con un turco.
> 
> ...



Después de esto, el odio a Rusia es generalizado, no solo en Ucrania, Polonia, Rep Báticas, Finlandia o Chequia, sus vecinos, donde roza en 100%, sino incluso en la lejana España donde los rusos son más odiados que los marroquíes (que era la tradición).

Puede que sí geográficamente, pero emocionalmente, políticamente Rusia va a estar desconectada de Europa durante generaciones.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ojito con este articulo de la agencia estatal rusa RIA NOVOSTI, ha pasado desapercibido, pero basicamente viene a justificar la "desnazificacion" de civiles con criterios bastante arbitrarios y poco claros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una locura de discurso para llegar a su objetivo que es equiparar "desnazificación" con "deseuropeización". Como todos sabemos la UE es un nido de nazis.


----------



## geral (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Una locura de discurso para llegar a su objetivo que es equiparar "desnazificación" con "deseuropeización". Como todos sabemos la UE es un nido de nazis.



Lo bueno de la noticia es que propugnan un aislamiento de Europa. Lo cual me parece una estupenda idea para Europa. Por lo demás, el texto es tan absurdo que a mí me ha hecho reir varias veces.


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Una locura de discurso para llegar a su objetivo que es *equiparar "desnazificación" con "deseuropeización".* Como todos sabemos la UE es un nido de nazis.



Habla incluso de "desucranización" de los territorios.

Sin cortarse un pelo está hablando prácticamente de un _*GeneralPlan Ost*._


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

La improvisacion que usan los ruskis para las defensas de vehiculos


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La maquinaria rusa ya está haciendo un brainstorming a ver si alguna de todas las distintas versiones que tienen cuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al puto gordo psicópata le da igual cual es la verdad. Es el típico plumilla de mierda que por cuatro duros vende a su madre, como toda esa gentuza que incluye al Ferreras, al Fedeguico, la basura de TV3... No son periodistas, son mercenarios o directamente espías.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Europa no se reduce a la UE como comprenderás



Por supuesto que Europa no se limita a la UE. Suiza, Liechtenstein, San Marino, Andorra, Noruega y demás son Europa pero no son UE. 

Rusia es escoria turcomongola. Sí, así es.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Abr 2022)

El Pravda de Moscú está haciendo el mayor ridículo de su historia. Y los lectores Rusia lo están viendo en directo:

*Ayer*

*No analizaré la posición de los cuerpos en relación con la carretera y buscaré similitudes de cadáveres en diferentes lugares. Muchos ya lo han hecho por mí. Allí se mueven las manos de los “cadáveres”, y en el retrovisor resucitan los “matados”.*


*Las tácticas de las dramatizaciones en video dejaron de sorprenderme incluso en Siria, donde, con base en las producciones de los Cascos Blancos, se tomó la decisión de lanzar ataques masivos con misiles. Y aquí los maestros de operaciones psicológicas de información son los mismos, con orejas británicas brillantemente sobresalientes*.



*HOY*

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Мирных жителей Бучи расстреливали нацисты «Боцмана»

*Los civiles de Bucha fueron fusilados por los nazis "Contramaestre"*


/


Las portadas matutinas de los periódicos occidentales, como era de esperar, estallaron con los titulares "Pesadilla en Bucha", "Genocidio", "Asesinato masivo de inocentes". El significado de las publicaciones se reduce a un "axioma": "Rusia debe responder por la ejecución de civiles en los suburbios de Kiev". Las terribles imágenes fueron publicadas por la parte ucraniana el día anterior, el ejército ruso fue acusado indiscriminadamente de tortura y ejecuciones extrajudiciales. La prueba son solo imágenes de los desafortunados en las calles, en los sótanos, muchos con las manos atadas a la espalda. Imagen asesina. *Y diré de inmediato que no tengo ninguna duda de que en la foto y el video realmente hay cuerpos de muertos. Había suficientes de ellos en Bucha. Pero, ¿quién disparó a los desarmados? Restauramos la cronología.*


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de un ataque ucraniano FGM-148 Javelin ATGM contra un vehículo militar ruso en algún lugar de Ucrania.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

Bueno, después de haber iniciado una Guerra de Agresión (recordemos, es un Crimen de Guerra por sí), para conquistar y ocupar el país vecino e instaurar en él un gobierno títere, atacar todas las ciudades importantes, empezando lógicamente por la capital, con aquel "market garden" en pequeño que salió como el culo, haber tenido más de sesenta mil bajas entre muertos, heridos y prisioneros, después de haber perdido centenares de tanques y haber destruido la imagen y credibilidad del ejército ruso para décadas y décadas, esto es lo que hay, a día de hoy:







Ni cayó Kiev, ni cayeron Sumy, Chernigov ni Jarkov, que soporta el asedio desde el primer día. Ciudades todas ellas, a la vista de la evolución en los mapas, claros objetivos prioritarios.

La modesta Konotop (80000 habs +ó-) simplemente no ha visto un ruso entrar en sus calles, y eso que las columnas que se dirigían hacia el oeste la rodearon por todas partes.

¿Próximas paradas? en mi opinión de Coronel de Disco-Pub, aligerar a Jarkov, y continuar hacia el sur. Donetsk por cierto está muy cerquita de las actuales líneas del frente. Y lo de Jerson y Crimea, claro.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Bueno, después de haber iniciado una Guerra de Agresión (recordemos, es un Crimen de Guerra por sí), para conquistar y ocupar el país vecino e instaurar en él un gobierno títere, atacar todas las ciudades importantes, empezando lógicamente por la capital, con aquel "market garden" en pequeño que salió como el culo, haber tenido más de sesenta mil bajas entre muertos, heridos y prisioneros, después de haber perdido centenares de tanques y haber destruido la imagen y credibilidad del ejército ruso para décadas y décadas, esto es lo que hay, a día de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la barra del bar, mi cuñao dice que Kherson es la pesadilla táctica de los ucras en este momento. ¡Otra de rabas!


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Por supuesto que Europa no se limita a la UE. Suiza, Liechtenstein, San Marino, Andorra, Noruega y demás son Europa pero no son UE.
> 
> Rusia es escoria turcomongola. Sí, así es.



Te quitó la novia un ruso o algo? Porque madre mía, estos venazos racistas que os dan de repente cuando queréis desviar el tema no son normales.

Que tienen de malo los turcos y los mongoles?


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> Después de esto, el odio a Rusia es generalizado, no solo en Ucrania, Polonia, Rep Báticas, Finlandia o Chequia, sus vecinos, donde roza en 100%, sino incluso en la lejana España donde los rusos son más odiados que los marroquíes (que era la tradición).
> 
> Puede que sí geográficamente, pero emocionalmente, políticamente Rusia va a estar desconectada de Europa durante generaciones.



Nah, el odio en todo caso es hacia Putin, nadie odia a los rusos, solo cuatro frikis.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que han tocado o hundido a la fragata rusa "Admiral Essen". Veremos si es cierto


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Un individuo rojeras justificando matanzas:




La gente se da cuenta de que es colaborador con "Spuntik" porque lo pone en su perfil:





Se avergüenza y lo quita:





Pero aún tiene rastros que demuestran que es cierto:


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En la historia esta de Alemania y su energía hay dos puntos que huelen muy mal. Partiendo de que sí se debía comprar la opción más económica como es lógico, lo que ya no es tan lógico son estas dos cosas:
> 
> 1) No tener prevista otra opción para un recurso estratégico. Es inconcebible que no exista ni una sola planta regasificadora en Alemania y que las que se debían construir cuando Merkel pudo convencer al SPD lleven 8 años de retrasos burocráticos.
> 
> ...



Si, lo de Schröder apesta, le deben haber untado bien de pasta y coños de chortina rusa, que aun ahora se resiste a condenar la invasion

la historia del pueblo aleman es muy compleja, todavia tienen el estigma de la segunda guerra mundial y un deseo de limpiar el honor, parte de su querencia y no ingerencia en rusia viene de ahi, que no les recuerden el pasado y se lo echen en cara

pero bueno, a ver que sale, no sera facil pero parece que han aprendido la leccion


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

Pues si las sanciones muerden y se siguen cancelando contratos de petroleo y gas se puede ir al carajo un 7% del PIB

por muchas rupias que pillen por vender petroleo con descuento a los indios, esto va a ser terrorifico


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, lo de Schröder apesta, le deben haber untado bien de pasta



Mira, no lo podemos saber con certeza, pero todos los que están tan tan cerca de Putin son apestosamente ricos. No me extrañaría que en algún sitio remoto con sus testaferros y sus precauciones tenga una barbaridad de dinero ruso.

Como no estoy en Rusia puedo decir que a mi me da esa impresión y bastante fuerte.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (4 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> En la televisión rusa siguen diciendo imbecilidades para asustar a las viejas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011984




como se puede decir que solo tienes esas dos opciones y a la vez que putin (quien te ha llevado a ellas) es una mente avanzada?

espero donen su cerebro o lo que tengan a la ciencia

no me lo explico ni aunque les diesen los biberones de vodka


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que han tocado o hundido a la fragata rusa "Admiral Essen". Veremos si es cierto



Esperemos buenas noticias.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Mira, no lo podemos saber con certeza, pero todos los que están tan tan cerca de Putin son apestosamente ricos. No me extrañaría que en algún sitio remoto con sus testaferros y sus precauciones tenga una barbaridad de dinero ruso.
> 
> Como no estoy en Rusia puedo decir que a mi me da esa impresión y bastante fuerte.




Los que han estado cerca de Putin o son asquerosamente ricos, o estan en una celda o bajo tierra despues de tomar un mate de polonio

Ese es el problema, elegir entre un yate de 100 metros cargado de putas y alita de mosca hasta el palo de la bandera en Montecarlo o una celda de 2x3 metros en Siberia con descargas electricas en los huevos para desayunar

El Schröder no ocultaba estar en el consejo de administracion de Gazprom, que menudas juergas le montarian cuando iba a las reuniones

O lo mismo tienen videos de el en un jacuzzi con travelos 4x4


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí la fragata siendo remolcada


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aunque la letra sea aterradora, hay que reconocer que los rusos saben hacer buena música y saben desfilar.




Ni eso.
Esa marcha se hizo para un videojuego, el Red Alert 3, y su compositor fue James Hannigan.


Saludos y SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## geral (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, el odio en todo caso es hacia Putin, nadie odia a los rusos, solo cuatro frikis.



El problema es que crees que TU mundo es EL mundo.
Puedes mirar el barómetro de marzo del CIS y verás qué pasa con los rusos.


----------



## favelados (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un individuo rojeras justificando matanzas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uno de los históricos del periodismo rojo, uno de los fundadores del Rebelión.org.

Comunista con carné


----------



## geral (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un individuo rojeras justificando matanzas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mí Pascual Serrano és un periodista serio al que respeto y admiro. Vaya eso por delante.

A partir de aquí:

a) Si entras a verificar lo que dice la policia ucraniana el dia 2 de abril (que es la fuente de la embajada Rusa para decir que no hay crímenes de guerra), resulta que la policia ucraniana dice explicitamente que investigan los crímenes de guerra. No saca fotos. Pero que no saque fotos de asesinados no implica que no los haya

b) Tanto Pascual Serrano como la embajada rusa tienen desactivado comentar a los no afines. El efecto es que la comunidad de afines solo se oye a sí misma por lo que ratifica cualquier cosa en los comentario, reforzando su autopercepción de que dicen la verdad.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Uno de los históricos del periodismo rojo, uno de los fundadores del Rebelión.org.
> 
> Comunista con carné



Y encima pone mal el nombre de la publicacion con la que colabora

Dice mucho de la altura intelectual del individuo


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> JOJO Comparativa de ejercitos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012196




Vaya puta mierda. Según eso entonces el ejército de Corea del norte es más fuerte que el ejército orco. O el indio. 
Los follaputines os creéis que las guerras hoy son como cuando Napoleón, que quien ponía más soldados en el campo de batalla tenía ventaja.
Y ni entonces era así.
Menudos ejpertos bélicos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Feriri88 (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La operación especial/finta/liberasión/solo era una broma está costando cara en material y hombres a los agresores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Al final la desmilitarizacion es rusa

Básicamente porque lo que pierden a duras penas podrán recambiarlo



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un individuo rojeras justificando matanzas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ademas de cobrar de una dictadura totalitaria este señor con su sueldo le ha quitado recursos a los rusos que en vez de gastarse en sanidad o educación se gastan en pagar a desinformadores y metemierdas como él


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...




Son obuses guiados, de fabricación ucraniana. El propio obús cambia su trayectoria, puede alcanzar objetivos que se muevan a una velocidad de hasta 36km/h.
Los rusos tienen estos, pero probablemente las sanciones de 2014 no les han permitido desarrollarlos completamente.
2K25 Krasnopol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Pero los ucranianos sí los tienen, por eso vemos blancos destruidos al primer impacto, ya no es necesario hacer corrección del tiro artillero con un observador avanzado, aunque sí es útil que informen de dónde están los objetivos.

Hay que enviar a Ucrania todas las piezas de artillería soviética que tengan los antiguos miembros del Pacto de Varsovia. Con eso puede conseguirse destruir al enemigo minimizando las bajas propias.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Son obuses guiados, de fabricación ucraniana. El propio obús cambia su trayectoria, puede alcanzar objetivos que se muevan a una velocidad de hasta 36km/h.
> Los rusos tienen estos, pero probablemente las sanciones de 2014 no les han permitido desarrollarlos completamente.
> 2K25 Krasnopol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Pero los ucranianos sí los tienen, por eso vemos blancos destruidos al primer impacto, ya no es necesario hacer corrección del tiro artillero con un observador avanzado, aunque sí es útil que informen de dónde están los objetivos.
> ...



Piezas de artilleria, blindados, aviones... todo lo que el ejercito de Ucrania pueda usar sin apenas adiestramiento.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> b) Tanto Pascual Serrano como la embajada rusa tienen desactivado comentar a los no afines. El efecto es que la comunidad de afines solo se oye a sí misma por lo que ratifica cualquier cosa en los comentario, reforzando su autopercepción de que dicen la verdad.



Pascual Serrano tiene un buen historial en Twitter de soltar mamarrachadas, alguien viene y le pinta la cara, y block. Y no estoy hablando de trols de tres al cuarto que solo van a memear e insultar. Recuerdo un caso en el que el tipo dijo en RTVE algo así como que las vacunas del covid las había pagado lo público, y varias personas como JRRallo le corrigieron los datos. Pues el muy sinvergüenza jamás de retractó ni se desdijo: huida hacia adelante, blocks a diestra y siniestra (a falta de gulags) y listo.

Esta gente ya parte de "la verdad", y el resto de su vida se dedica a moldear la interpretación de la realidad para que coincida con esa "verdad". Jamás les verás recogiendo cable o matizando posturas o cambiando de opinión a la vista de los hechos. Este ahora ya tiene su verdad montada y su trabajo es enmierdar lo suficiente como para darle carnaza a los seguidores.


----------



## geral (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Pascual Serrano tiene un buen historial en Twitter de soltar mamarrachadas, alguien viene y le pinta la cara, y block. Y no estoy hablando de trols de tres al cuarto que solo van a memear e insultar. Recuerdo un caso en el que el tipo dijo en RTVE algo así como que las vacunas del covid las había pagado lo público, y varias personas como JRRallo le corrigieron los datos. Pues el muy sinvergüenza jamás de retractó ni se desdijo: huida hacia adelante, blocks a diestra y siniestra (a falta de gulags) y listo.
> 
> Esta gente ya parte de "la verdad", y el resto de su vida se dedica a moldear la interpretación de la realidad para que coincida con esa "verdad". Jamás les verás recogiendo cable o matizando posturas o cambiando de opinión a la vista de los hechos. Este ahora ya tiene su verdad montada y su trabajo es enmierdar lo suficiente como para darle carnaza a los seguidores.



A mi me gusta. Sus libros sobre manipulación en la prensa me parecen de obligada lectura. Incluso hablé con él personalmente sobre estos temas en una ocasión.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Vista la debacle se ha puesto filosófico:


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> A mi me gusta. Sus libros sobre manipulación en la prensa me parecen de obligada lectura. Incluso hablé con él personalmente sobre estos temas en una ocasión.



Cae en lo mismo que critica. Igual que Chomsky, te escriben un libro sobre manipulación (aunque lo de Pascual ya es estirar el chicle), fabricación de consentimiento, etc. el libro es correcto (aunque todos los ejemplos suelen ser del mismo lado, pero bueno), pero cuando se ven en la situación parecen absolutamente incapaces de ver el elefante en la habitación.

Pascual se ha hartado de criticar eso de "las dos versiones", precisamente porque una de las versiones está claramente manipulada y tiene un historial de mentiras detrás (aunque normalmente va a reservar ese papel de fuente deshechable a CNN, FOX o similar). Y ahora, que tiene que decidir entre lo que es prácticamente obvio y una burda y asquerosa manipulacion MÁS, ¿es incapaz?¿Tengo que creerme que ni Pascual Serrano ni Chomsky saben lo que está pasando, y que en esta ocasión están en el bando asesino que tantas veces le han achacado, y con razón, a la CIA/USA?


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues si hubiera una forma de contactar con ellos para conocer necesidades o quizas dinero, yo aportaria lo que hiciera falta




Hay una cuenta del Banco Nacional de Ucrania abierta para esos menesteres, consulado o embajada te lo pueden proporcionar seguramente, lo tendrán disponible en su página web.

Sobre lo ue llevan haciendo hace años









Los ucranianos recurren al 'crowdfunding' para financiar un dron y armar a sus soldados


Los ciudadanos del país se han volcado con una campaña de 'crowdfunding' para equipar a los improvisados soldados que defienden sus fronteras.




www.eldiario.es









__





Uno de cada cuatro ucranianos trabaja de alguna manera para ayudar al Ejército






amp.europapress.es


----------



## hgkgkgk (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Os recomiendo la lectura de este hilo, es algo extenso pero describe con todo lujo de detalles la Batalla de Kiev, los planes iniciales Rusos y como fue derivando la operacion hasta la retirada final, Es muy bueno



Muy buen hilo, impresiona leer estos acontecimientos ordenados como en un libro de historia por primera vez. Hay mucho por contrastar aun en ese relato, pero dos cosas parecen claras. La primera es la importancia del ataque fallido al aeródromo, que es lo que a muchos el primer dia nos hizo sospechar que "algo pasaba con la ofensiva rusa". El autor da por bueno el derribo de dos aviones de transporte de tropas que yo todavía pongo en la columna de hipotéticos, pero de confirmarse serían un mazazo tremendo para los rusos.

La segunda cosa clara es lo tremendo de esa columna de material que la propaganda rusa intentó minimizar cuando vimos imágenes de ella. De nuevo, lo que dice el autor del hilo tendrá que ser constrastado es flipante y recuerda mucho a las tácticas finlandesas de la guerra de invierno, aunque está por ver que los ucras hicieran uso de mottis o simplemente dejaran que los rusos abandonaran a pie el material. Al final Putin se equivocó con su obsesión (propagandística) por la IIGM y sus lecturas regurgitadas del mein kampf, cuando la guerra que tenía que haber estudiado era esa...

Recomiendo complementar el hilo con estas puntualizaciones interesantes:



En particular lo que cuenta de cómo los ukras se petaron el sistema Azart, alucinante.

Habrá que ver la segunda fase de la guerra, pero si la primera nos ha enseñado algo es que el supuesto decadente Occidente estaba muy vivo, en apenas 8 años ha convertido el ejército ukra en una fuerza moderna y eficaz capaz de plantarle cara a los rusos.

Como algunos habéis comentado por aquí, yo o también apuesto a que ahora los ukras irán a por Jersón. Se ha quedado aislada por el río del resto de territorio soviet y si la tomaran amenazarían Crimea con todo lo que eso supone. También me gustaría ver algún bombardeo más como el de Belgorod, más que nada por tocar los oeufs.


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Agüita el bicho que tiene el nota


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

Sí que es un mensaje follaputín. Ese personaje es otro de los cómplices de los orcos. Puede verificarlo mirando sus publicaciones.

edito: el mierdecillas ya me ha puesto en el ignore, creo que era @cienaga así que hago lo propio con él.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vista la debacle se ha puesto filosófico:





LurkerIII dijo:


> Cae en lo mismo que critica. Igual que Chomsky, te escriben un libro sobre manipulación (aunque lo de Pascual ya es estirar el chicle), fabricación de consentimiento, etc. el libro es correcto (aunque todos los ejemplos suelen ser del mismo lado, pero bueno), pero cuando se ven en la situación parecen absolutamente incapaces de ver el elefante en la habitación.
> 
> Pascual se ha hartado de criticar eso de "las dos versiones", precisamente porque una de las versiones está claramente manipulada y tiene un historial de mentiras detrás (aunque normalmente va a reservar ese papel de fuente deshechable a CNN, FOX o similar). Y ahora, que tiene que decidir entre lo que es prácticamente obvio y una burda y asquerosa manipulacion MÁS, ¿es incapaz?¿Tengo que creerme que ni Pascual Serrano ni Chomsky saben lo que está pasando, y que en esta ocasión están en el bando asesino que tantas veces le han achacado, y con razón, a la CIA/USA?





geral dijo:


> A mi me gusta. Sus libros sobre manipulación en la prensa me parecen de obligada lectura. Incluso hablé con él personalmente sobre estos temas en una ocasión.



Otro que escribe libros sobre manipulaciones y similares es el Coronel Pyotr Bañov que hoy se ha puesto tan filosófico. Ya estaba esperando sus tweets sobre Bucha y cómo lo iba a justificar, pero veo que ha hecho una buena finta


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Páginas atrás colgué el aprovechamiento que habían hecho de las granadas antitanque de mano para ser lanzadas desde drones, ese trabajo de ingenio, inventiva e ingeniería, magnificado los recursos disponibles, no está al alcance de La Horda.

Al final está siendo el triunfo de una NACIÓN, con un pueblo orgulloso de pertenecer a ella y capaz de darlo todo por defenderla contra lo que tú hablas una banda de borrachos corruptos, al final es una democracia ( con lo que ello conlleva, emprendimiento, oportunidades, esfuerzo, etc.) contra una dictadura (con lo que eso supone, estómagos agradecidos, aduladores y lamecimbreles)

De regalo el acto que tuvo lugar en Córdoba este finde









Una bandera de 14.000 globos desde Córdoba por Ucrania







www.google.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

antes y despues de que un pastor (ucrania) toca las puertas del castillo (OTAN) y le dejan fuera para que se las arregle el solo con el oso (el oso apestoso)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

tiene que andarse con cuidado y lo sabe, esta gente son asi de taimados, puede que no sea buena idea asociarse en la division sr.lobo de los carniceros de bucha, al menos no en un perfil alto

lo que lo delata es que ante estos crimenes, destina su tiempo a defender que el sr.lobo pueda operar tranquilamente



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otro que escribe libros sobre manipulaciones y similares es el Coronel Pyotr Bañov que hoy se ha puesto tan filosófico. Ya estaba esperando sus tweets sobre Bucha y cómo lo iba a justificar, pero veo que ha hecho una buena finta


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

Muy bien guapete, ahora pon unas fotos de Bucha antes y despues de los rusos.


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Para soltar gilipolleces ya tienes el otro hilo.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí en internet es una cosa, supongo que por la calle estais calladitos, si no álguien os va a reventar la puta cara anormales.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Y luego está claro que ha habido muchísima ayuda extranjera, tanto en formación como en equipamiento.

Los USA han metido cientos de millones de dólares en ayuda militar directa y reconocida, Ucrania está fabricando su propio AR15 (con algunas piezas todavía americanas), allí ha estado hasta La Guardia Civil dando entrenamiento, pero todo eso tiene que contar con una base de una ciudadanía comprometida y orgullosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Palabrita de carnicero, hay que creerlo.

Hay imágenes de satélite de +600 tumbas nuevas en Bucha, no se hacen en una tarde, y hay gravaciones de semanas atras con ejecuciones en un lugar en donde han aparecido cadaveres.

En fin, espero que termines ante un tribunal por asociacion con carniceros, tu eres de los que cobran por ello.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia lo lleva a la ONU porque allí ellos deciden con su poder de veto, lo que se dice o lo que no. Lo máximo que podrá salir de ahí, y eso si a los rusos les interesa es "no hay pruebas concluyentes".

La ONU en este conflicto ha demostrado estar para desmantelar, no es más que un nido de apesebrados mientras siga con la configuración actual. Los USA hacen lo mismo con el asunto de Israel desde hace décadas, y ahí sí que lo denuncian los mismos que ahora empiezan a creer en las resoluciones de la ONU.


----------



## FernandoIII (4 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Voluntarios de InformNapalm informaron que encontraron los datos del comandante de la unidad militar 51460, la brigada separada de fusileros motorizados 64, que, según datos preliminares, cometió crímenes de guerra en Bucha. Este es el teniente coronel *Omurekov Azatbek Asanbekovich.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué sorpresa, un turcomongol cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra blancos europeos. 15 siglos de lo mismo, y la gente no despierta, ACOJONANTE


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Hombre si para los mamadores de pollita ukronazi que Chigrinsky pierda una superficie similar a Castilla La Mancha (concretamente 76.000 km2) es una victoria..



Qué tal tus trabajos de autónomo? Ya veo que le pegas a todo, sobre todo por el Este. Espero que últimamente te vaya bien, hay trabajo de sobra para un experto como tú.

Da gusto debatir con gente que ha estado en el escenario de la Operación Especial.

"
Como habías dicho negocio agroalimentario descarté los países bálticos, así que no era difícil hacer una quiniela.

Los rumanescus son muy suyos para los business y salvo que estés casado con una rumana las ibas a pasar canutas. Si te quejas de la adminsitración ejjjpañola después de tratar de abrir un negocio allí te pareceríamos suecos así que descarto este destino. Bulgaria es para darle de comer aparte, con que consiguieras abrir el negocio y que nadie te pegara un tiro tratara de extorsionarte durante un mes podrías darte por satisfecho. Ucrania con todo el rollo del Donbas y la gente pirándose de allí a mansalva, pues como que no lo veo. Moscú la descarto directamente porque honestamente con 150k no tienes ni para abrir un puestecillo callejero de shashlik regentado por un par de inmis armenios.. El 'trío de la muerte' (Albania, Macedonia y Serbia) lo has descartado tú. Sabia elección porque hubiera sido tirar el dinero a un pozo. Así que nos queda Hungría y Polonia, dos países que más o menos tienen cierta estabilidad política, una mafia autóctona más o menos controlada, y una burro-cracia más suave que la de hay aquí.

En fín, que tengas suerte."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

asociado con carniceros, que puede ir mal

David ⓩ

hay que creerle

esto el dia 1








Rusos se retiran de Bucha tras minar casas e infraestructura


Al retirarse de la ciudad de Bucha en la región de Kyiv, las tropas rusas minaron edificios civiles e infraestructura. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.es




el dia 2 








Corpos de 20 homens vestidos à civil encontrados numa rua em Bucha


Depois da cidade de Bucha ser retomada pelos ucranianos, 20 corpos de homens vestidos à civil foram encontrados no chão de uma rua da cidade. A causa da morte ainda não foi esclarecida.




www.jn.pt


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

Los nazi de Azov igual están bombardeando Mariupol con artillería, aniquilados en Mariupol o asesinando conciudadanos en Bucha a 1000km de distancia de la ciudad donde han sido aniquilados y al mismo están tirando de artillería. 

Curioso el universo cuántico de los follaputins.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que han tocado o hundido a la fragata rusa "Admiral Essen". Veremos si es cierto











Contact


Visit the post for more.




ukrainetoday.org






APRIL 3, 2022VETH
*Ukrainian defenders damaged Russian missile frigate*
The Russian frigate of project 11356R was seriously damaged today as a result of a fire attack by Ukrainian defenders.
This was reported to Dumskaya by sources in the Naval Forces of Ukraine.



Our interlocutors refused to specify under what circumstances and with what weapon the ship of the invaders was hit.
It hit the frigate “Admiral Essen”. This ship repeatedly fired missiles at peaceful Ukrainian cities, including Odessa. 
(C)DUMSKAYA.NET 2022


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> APRIL 3, 2022VETH
> *Ukrainian defenders damaged Russian missile frigate*
> The Russian frigate of project 11356R was seriously damaged today as a result of a fire attack by Ukrainian defenders.
> This was reported to Dumskaya by sources in the Naval Forces of Ukraine.
> ...



Si es cierto esperemos la escusa rusa para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## favelados (4 Abr 2022)

Para entender gráficamente por que las reservas rusas de carne de cañón son limitadas...


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Robagallinas criminales.
> 
> (Nota: Al pareced 200's significa muertos y 300s es código de heridos)
> 
> ...



joder, ni orden ni control ni ostias
eso no es un ejército, son matones borrachuzos robando, asaltando y asesinando

les va a caer la mundial y no solo por crímenes de guerra


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Los nazi de Azov igual están bombardeando Mariupol con artillería, aniquilados en Mariupol o asesinando conciudadanos en Bucha a 1000km de distancia de la ciudad donde han sido aniquilados y al mismo están tirando de artillería.
> 
> Curioso el universo cuántico de los follaputins.



¿Y al final cuantos había de esos del Batallón Azov? 300.000 lo menos. Porque solo con esa cantidad de integrantes se puede explicar que hagan tantas cosas, tan diferentes, en lugares muy alejados unos de otros y además lleven combatiendo en Mariupol ya semanas y todavía no han podido acabar con ellos.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Los nazi de Azov igual están bombardeando Mariupol con artillería, aniquilados en Mariupol o asesinando conciudadanos en Bucha a 1000km de distancia de la ciudad donde han sido aniquilados y al mismo están tirando de artillería.
> 
> Curioso el universo cuántico de los follaputins.



Mi límite de réplucas a los trolls es 2, así no ensuciamos tanto este hilo tan bonito.

Debe ser la primera vez en la historia de burbuja donde se han tenido que crear dos hilos de seguimiento de lo mismo para evitar vomitar cada 5 minutos al leer el otro.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> joder, ni orden ni control ni ostias
> eso no es un ejército, son matones borrachuzos robando, asaltando y asesinando
> 
> les va a caer la mundial y no solo por crímenes de guerra



es que me cagonsandios, todos los gilipollas defendiendo esta mierda
sean anti-otanistas progres idiotizados y clasistas
sean putiners a sueldo o por idiotez
sean anormales que van de listos y simplemente son eso, anormales

ahora que vengan los mcnulty y suputamadre a decir que todo fake, qué ostia tienen con la mano abierta, ostia fake, claro


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Hay un canal muy bueno donde hacen preguntas a los rusos y les tapan la cara y la gente está en contra de la guerra, mucha gente de grandes ciudades. Yo creo que esto es como en tractoria, son los muertos de hambre Muzhiks del quinto cojón de la taiga los que están a favor del genocidio y han comprado todo el rollo de que en Ucrania se comen niños y son nazis todos.



pues en la garriga rusa debe de caber mucho lazi joputa, eh?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

Mira yo también sé poner colorines. Y además acompañados de numeritos no por conjeturas y palabrería vacía como la tuya.

Esta es la tabla de evolución del PIB en Ucrania: 

Revolución Naranja en 2004, se establecen relaciones comerciales con la UE.
2010-2014 Marioneta de Putin en el poder y conflicto abierto en el Donbass por Putin.
A partir de ahí se retoman las negociaciones para entrar en la UE que se votan en 2019.-


----------



## Tales. (4 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Agüita el bicho que tiene el nota



Me he encariñado del mostachudo, que se me cuide


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Comparto este, por dejar constancia de la mentalidad rusa, pero tenéis en su canal un montón de publicaciones más sobre bajas, y en especial sobre el último.avio.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> we'll go into any yard and ask do you have any chickens? We'll take 5 chickens, eggs, we'll go to basements to inspect, taking all cans, we take everything, not feeling sorry for anyone.



Joder, sí que les gustan las gallinas a los soldados rusos. Vamos a tener que empezar a llamarlos los follagallinas. En este vídeo de ayer también menciona un lugareño de Bucha que los soldados rusos venían buscando gallinas (minuto 2:30):


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



joder, pues yo estoy flipando con la calidad óptica y que no se mueve un pelo, no sé qué dron es el que toma imágenes, pero si tiene esa tecnología, fijo que te está triangulando la posición con otros drones o sistemas satélite o loquesea, tienes planos y ya tienes que sen muy patán para no acertar en unas coordenadas muy concretas con un obús

aparte de que puedan estar usando pepinos con su propio gps y esas movidas

de esta guerra me da que van a dejar de fabricar tanques, cada vez les veo menos sentido, igual @Bercipotecado nos puede aclarar algo sobre si los tanques están ya desfasados o tienen todavía uso militar o algo


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre Hitler ya comparada a la URSS con los mongoles



Pues hay algo muy curioso, y es que yo me entere de que este tio llamata mongolos a los de la puta urs hace solo un par de años, cuando me dio por ojear su libro, despues de llevar yo 15 años llamandolos turcochinos. Y es que es la conclusion obvia a la que llega cualquiera que tenga unas nociones minimas de geografia, historia, geopolitica y sociedad

Ahora bien, quien sea un puño niño rata que no tiene la mas minima reputa idea de nada y cuya maxima informacion respecto a lo que acontece en el mundo es lo que vea cacarear a un puto CM risketero bebedor compulsivo de moster en judetube, o a un mercenario gafon mariquita que sale en telecirco.. pues claro, encontrarse luego con la realidad, le es dificil




Wein dijo:


> Hasta donde? Hasta Moscú?. Con tener Bielorrusia y toda Ucrania para Europa ya sería suficiente. Donbass sí podria recuperarse ahora y Crimea en unos años.



Belarus es un estado artificial creado de la nada en tierra robada a polonia-ucrania-balticos, y tiene que desaparecer, y su tierra ser repartida a los anteriores

Ucrania si es uno de los paises mas antiguos de europa, pero el 1/3 occidental tampoco es suyo, es polaco y rumano, y lo tiene que devolver, para que las fronteras de europa central se reorganicen y expandan al este recuperando lo que les toca. Y Ucrania obviamente para compensar tiene que recuperar territorios a su noreste

En un inicio hubiera dicho que lo que hay que hacer es el reparto territorial de MIS MAPAS. Pero estos mapas estban pensados para tiempos de paz, para llegar a un acuerdo de reorganizacion de fronteras en una gran conferencia internacional, pensada precisamente para que unos y otros llegaran a un gran pacto de equidad de ceder y tomar unos y otros, para crear un mundo funcional y equitativo que evitara mas guerras el dia de mañana

Pero como no estaba prevista esta situacion, ahora las cosas pueden cambiar y deberian cambiar. Ir muchisimo mas alla. Que Europa reconquiste hasta la linea de los urales-caspio. Que la puta urs emigre a siberia, en una de esas limpiezas etnicas como las que nos llevan aplicando ellos 15 siglos, y que tanto les gusta hacer. Y que todo ese espacio de la estepa occidental se reparta entre ciertos paises de europa. Ya hare mapas posibles


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Es correcto lo de "naval"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Comparto este, por dejar constancia de la mentalidad rusa, pero tenéis en su canal un montón de publicaciones más sobre bajas, y en especial sobre el último.avio.



Lo de camuflar camiones cisterna ya se ha visto varias veces, había imágenes con estructuras de varillas y lona para simular un camión de carga normal. Debe ser porque son imanes para cualquier emboscado con un RPG que esté junto al camino. Revientas un camión y todos los vehículos que iba a abastecer se paran.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Habla incluso de "desucranización" de los territorios.
> 
> Sin cortarse un pelo está hablando prácticamente de un _*GeneralPlan Ost*._



en mi pueblo a eso lo llamamos genocidio

sin más


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Solo alguien muy retrasado o ciegamente convencido puede tragarse tal cantidad de mierda.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



todo el mundo lo sabe, no te metas con los puercospines... pues no, el oso se hace el machote y...


de todos modos, esto ya no hace gracia, porque lo de bucha no parece un hecho aislado, sino que es y ha sido sistemático por toda ucrania

esto no es una guerra, esto es otra cosa


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Joder, sí que les gustan las gallinas a los soldados rusos. Vamos a tener que empezar a llamarlos los follagallinas. En este vídeo de ayer también menciona un lugareño de Bucha que los soldados rusos venían buscando gallinas (minuto 2:30):



En Siria llevan 2 años bombardeando gallineros:



https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Aqalaatalmudiq%20poultry&src=typed_query




https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Aqalaatalmudiq%20chicken&src=typed_query&f=top


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Para todos los hijos de puta que han dejado el hilo chincheteado de calopez para escribir mierda aquí.

Por la imágenes de satélite se sabe que las fosas masivas fueron cavadas el día 10 de Marzo:




Ahora volved a vuestro hilo, por favor.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Solo alguien muy retrasado o ciegamente convencido puede tragarse tal cantidad de mierda.



Pues de esos hay unos cuantos en el hilo "oficial" de la guerra. Son los foreros listos y bien informados que nos tratan a los demás de subnormales por consultar los "medios occidentales anglosionistas" que no dicen más que mentiras. Ellos se informan por medios fiables y veraces como RT News y Intel Slava Z. ¡Es que ellos son muy listos y no les engaña nadie!

Zhukov es su lider.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vista la debacle se ha puesto filosófico:



Este fue el idiota que en cuanto empezo la invasion ilegal se corria de gusto diciendo que el plan ruso era impecable e imparable y no tenia sentido oponerse que en 72 horas estaba todo terminado?

Este "oficial" paco de mierda sale ahora con la defensa del que ha quedado en evidencia y retratado, ahora nos sale con la libertad de expresion (recordemos que en rusia hoy en dia te caen 15 años de carcel por mencionar la guerra) para justificar su apologia de un acto ilegal de agresion y genocidio

Este "oficial" que debio de copiar en todos los examenes de la academia, cuando no tiene nada que decir porque le han pintado la cara, sale con citas filosoficas de pensadores famosos, para dar la impresion que sabe, que conoce, por asociacion debe ser un experto

Copia y pega de frasecitas, en la epoca de google eso tiene poco merito


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Abr 2022)

Bombas termobaricas, de fósforo,…, hoy tocan de racimo


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

No te importe que llevemos 5000 litros de queroseno detrás, lo importante es poner unas chapitas en el radiador:


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No te importe que llevemos 5000 litros de queroseno detrás, lo importante es poner unas chapitas en el radiador:



Joooder macho puta demigracia, el segundo ejercito mas poderoso del mundo...

Esto no lo he visto nunca, y mira que he pateado zonas chungas del africa subsahariana y latinamerica


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Joder, sí que les gustan las gallinas a los soldados rusos. Vamos a tener que empezar a llamarlos los follagallinas. En este vídeo de ayer también menciona un lugareño de Bucha que los soldados rusos venían buscando gallinas (minuto 2:30):



por el relato, esto no ha sido nada excepcional, esto ha sido una actuación sistemática de las tropas rusas

vamos a escuchar (y ver) muchas más atrocidades como estas

en algún momento la onu o quiensea va a tener que tomar cartas en serio en el asunto, pero en serio


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> por el relato, esto no ha sido nada excepcional, esto ha sido una actuación sistemática de las tropas rusas
> 
> vamos a escuchar (y ver) muchas más atrocidades como estas
> 
> en algún momento la onu o quiensea va a tener que tomar cartas en serio en el asunto, pero en serio



No quiero ni pensar lo que estará pasando en Kherson.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Más de Bucha.


----------



## Tales. (4 Abr 2022)

Ya justificar la invasión rusa en abstracto es de basura psicopata

Seguir haciéndolo tras los bombardeos de Mariupol o Kharkiv que han matado a miles de inocentes es de un nivel aún más bajo de subhumanidad

Pero justificar, retorcer la realidad e inventarse mentiras sobre algo tan visceral como asesinar a civiles a sangre fría y enterrarlos en fosas comunes (y es evidente por las imágenes satelitales que muestran fosas desde hace semanas en preparación, por el hecho de que se ha ejecutado a gente filo-ucra y no pro-rusa y por que no puede el ejército ucro matar a cientos de civiles y que no se filtre a todo el mundo, que está pasando), que ante todo esto los palanganeros del Kremlin de este foro se dediquen a decir que si en este video se mueve una mano, que si los muertos se empezaron a denunciar muy tarde, que si no tienen manchas cadavéricas … (burdas mentiras fácilmente desmontables) los coloca en la escala moral al nivel más bajo, rastrero, miserable y repugnante que hay.

No os confundáis, saben perfectamente que lo que dicen es mentira, pero les da igual. Algunos mienten por unos rublillos devaluados, otros por un papo ruso maloliente y otros porque simplemente son gentuza de la más bajísima estofa que disfruta del sufrimiento ajeno y de jalear a un tirano sanguinario.

Ojalá algún día cosechen lo que siembran hoy.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para todos los hijos de puta que han dejado el hilo chincheteado de calopez para escribir mierda aquí.
> 
> Por la imágenes de satélite se sabe que las fosas masivas fueron cavadas el día 10 de Marzo:
> 
> ...



Pues cuadra a la perfección, porque en un vídeo del 15 de Marzo sale justo eso y es el mismo lugar (en 00:03 se ve la iglesia en la cercanía):


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ya justificar la invasión rusa en abstracto es de basura psicopata
> 
> Seguir haciéndolo tras los bombardeos de Mariupol o Kharkiv que han matado a miles de inocentes es de un nivel aún más bajo de subhumanidad
> 
> ...



Te digo la fórmula mágica para justificarlo:


1) Son nazis como el batallón Azof, así que todo vale contra ellos.
2) Si no son nazis, todo lo malo que pasa es causado por el batallón Azof que son nazis.
3) Como el batallón Azof son nazis, todo vale contra ellos y volvemos al punto (1).


----------



## Tales. (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Te digo la fórmula mágica para justificarlo:
> 
> 
> 1) Son nazis como el batallón Azof, así que todo vale contra ellos.
> ...



El batallón de Schrödinger que a la vez está en Mariupol y ha sido aniquilado 20 veces que está en Bucha matando civiles y colocándolos en las fosas comunes que los rusos excavaron dos semanas antes


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues cuadra a la perfección, porque en un vídeo del 15 de Marzo sale justo eso y es el mismo lugar (en 00:03 se ve la iglesia en la cercanía):



Pero ese video de la fosa esa en concreto es un entierro realizado por la población local que enterraban a civiles muertos por artillería, bombardeos y cosas asi o eso es lo que entendí en su día, no tiene nada que ver con las fosas de ahora.

De hecho van en lo que parecen bolsas de forense y los que los entierran parecen paisanos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pero ese video de la fosa esa en concreto es un entierro realizado por la población local que enterraban a civiles muertos por artillería, bombardeos y cosas asi o eso es lo que entendí en su día, no tiene nada que ver con las fosas de ahora.



¿Tú echas a tus vecinos a una fosa común y no les das un entierro más digno?


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Mejor sería ver explotar ese blindado. Como en tantos otros vídeos...


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Abr 2022)

Esas bajas son falsas, es imposible esa cantidad de muertos y la pérdidas de aviones y helicópteros imposible, solo tiene más sentido la pérdida de tanques aunque siguen siendo demasiados. Con 18.000 muertos debería haber a mayores 36.000 o más exacto unos 54.000 heridos y contando algunos miles de prisioneros, estamos aprox. , por 80.000 bajas y con esas bajas, Rusia ya hubiera pedido la rendición, sería inadmisible esa cantidad de bajas con las tropas ahora desplegadas y no estarían acumulando tropas para la Bolsa del Donbass. Entre helicópteros y aviones el último recuento hace una semana eran 40 aparatos derribados entre helicópteros y aviones. Los aviones son muy difíciles de abatir aunque los s-300 no son fáciles de combatir y hay que arriesgar a baja cota pero aun así es algo excepcional, el único avión que puede tener bajas más preocupantes son los Su-25.


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Tú echas a tus vecinos a una fosa común y no les das un entierro más digno?



Ese video se vio ya hace un par de semanas creo, si estaban bajo ocupación igual tenían restringidos sus movimientos y hacían lo que podían


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vista la debacle se ha puesto filosófico:



Que le den por culo y se vaya a pastar.


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vista la debacle se ha puesto filosófico:



¿Qué cojones pretende ahora que las calles están llenas de muertos por culpa de Putin?
¿Qué coño quiere venir a contarnos ahora que sabemos que sus defendidos han matado a cientos, quizás miles de civiles indefensos con las manos atadas en la espalda y de un tiro en la nuca?
¿Qué quiere contarnos?
¿De qué nos quiere convencer ahora?
¿Qué nos quiere vender el ganapán de los cojones?
¿Acaso pretende hacerme creer que existe alguna justificación política o social o religiosa para lo que estamos viendo en pleno S. XXI?
¿Se ha creído en algún momento que somos tontos?
¿Pero qué falta de respeto es esta?

Que le abra el Ministerio de Defensa una información y un procedimiento para acabar con su expulsión de las FFAA si es merecedor de ello, que posiblemente lo sea, y que este tío no pueda volver a decir que es coronel del Ejército de España sin ponerse colorado al tener que explicar además que fue expulsado del mismo con deshonor.

Hijo la gran puta.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Son malhechores han mandado bandidos a la guerra.


----------



## Karamba (4 Abr 2022)

Vídeo breve en inglés de Wladimir Klitschko, hermano del alcalde de Kiev, desde Bucha, en una localización que ya nos suena por los posts que se postearon ayer. Habla abiertamente de genocidio con civiles con disparos en la cabeza y las manos atadas a la espalda.
Decir como recordatorio que su madre es rusa.




Aquí Vitali Klitschko, alcalde de Kiev, en un vídeo de ayer desde Bucha, inspeccionando los restos de un tanque y hablando de que Bucha era una pequeña ciudad residencial tranquila y que estaba quedando muy bien antes de que llegaran los ruskies. Ahora la han dejado convertida en una escena de una peli de terror, donde han muerto un montón de gente inocente y civiles. Dice que no comprende que haya gente que entienda a Putin con este tipo de imágenes. El periodista alemán le pregunta por las sanciones y el embargo al gas y al crudo. Dice que es consciente de que la economía alemana se van a resentir pero insiste en que Rusia ha de pagar muy caros sus actos.




Y aquí otra vez Wladimir durante su visita a Alemania hace un par de días, delante del _Bundestag_, agradeciendo al pueblo alemán la ayuda a su país. Dice que la ayuda de Alemania a Ukrania es considerable y proporcionada al terror causado por la guerra iniciada por el régimen de Putin. _«Gracias Alemania, mi querido país hermano.»_


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No te importe que llevemos 5000 litros de queroseno detrás, lo importante es poner unas chapitas en el radiador:



Parece que una banda de gitanos se han dado una vuelta por ahí, no le han dejado ni las ruedas


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Y para acumular repuestos, que seguro que al ejercito tambien le irían bien.


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le estoy dando vueltas a estas imágenes. No tengo ni puta idea de cosas militares y menos de artillería, pero no me creo que con artillería clásica estén cazando carros de combate con ese nivel de precisión. En las imágenes de las últimas 2 semanas, no fallan un disparo.
> 
> Esa precisión no la puede dar un obus. Hay demasiados factores, desde los cálculos matemáticos hasta la identificación del objetivo. Eso sin contar la fuerza del viento o la presión atmosférica en un momento dado. No puede ser.
> 
> Los ucras tienen que estar usando desde hace ya un par de semanas los drones suicidas esos usanos.




Sobre esto ya la había observado, el uso de la artillería es muy bueno. El tema de la munición guiada yo francamente lo descartaría no he visto en ningún video proyectiles de este tipo. Muy precisa pocos fallos y corrigen rapidamente, entiendo que es practica, uso de los dron, mucha información y pequeños comandos.

Vi un reportaje de unos periodistas con una pequeña unidad con morteros de cierto calibre (ahora no lo sabría decir). Con un mortero unos 30 proyectiles y un dron. (es cierto que me parecieron unos proyectiles de mortero un tanto raros, muy grandes)

Edito, es este video



Es lo que veo mas plausible, la mayoría de lo que filtran son unidades muy pequeñas que actúan con bastante autonomía. A la que hacen despliegues demasiado grandes o aparatosos los pueden barrer, por eso que una artillería muy estática y con preparación es peligrosa.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Parece que una banda de gitanos se han dado una vuelta por ahí, no le han dejado ni las ruedas



Habrá pasao ya el tio del tractor recogiendo cobre, cartones y tanques rusos.


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Sobre esto ya la había observado, el uso de la artillería es muy bueno. El tema de la munición guiada yo francamente lo descartaría no he visto en ningún video proyectiles de este tipo. Muy precisa pocos fallos y corrigen rapidamente, entiendo que es practica, uso de los dron, mucha información y pequeños comandos.
> 
> Vi un reportaje de unos periodistas con una pequeña unidad con morteros de cierto calibre (ahora no lo sabría decir). Con un mortero unos 30 proyectiles y un dron. (es cierto que me parecieron unos proyectiles de mortero un tanto raros, muy grandes)
> 
> Es lo que veo mas plausible, la mayoría de lo que filtran son unidades muy pequeñas que actúan con bastante autonomía. A la que hacen despliegues demasiado grandes o aparatosos los pueden barrer, por eso que una artillería muy estática y con preparación es peligrosa.



Es este vídeo, lo puse yo en el hilo:


----------



## Visrul (4 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> ¿Está Rusia incinerando "despojos" de sus soldados en las fundiciones de Rostov?
> 
> ¿Está Rusia incinerando "despojos" de sus soldados en las fundiciones de Rostov? El Ejército ruso, al contar con más bajas de las que sus crematorios móviles pueden procesar, estaría usando las instalaciones industriales más próximas a la frontera ucraniana
> 
> ...



Ojo con esto, que también podrían ser usados los crematorios móviles (no sabía que los ejércitos los usasen, nunca me lo había planteado) para eliminar las atrocidades cometidas por los rusos en todos los pueblos/ciudades por los que hayan pasado.
Además, suponiendo que solo los usasen con sus propios soldados KIA, el hecho de que no faciliten sus restos a sus familiares, implica que luego por ejemplo podrían decir que esos soldados han desaparecido, o que están en manos de los ukranianos, engañando a sus familiares...


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Ojo con esto, que también podrían ser usados los crematorios móviles (no sabía que los ejércitos los usasen, nunca me lo había planteado) para eliminar las atrocidades cometidas por los rusos en todos los pueblos/ciudades por los que hayan pasado.
> Además, suponiendo que solo los usasen con sus propios soldados KIA, el hecho de que no faciliten sus restos a sus familiares, implica que luego por ejemplo podrían decir que esos soldados han desaparecido, o que están en manos de los ukranianos, engañando a sus familiares...




Hace días que esta guerra me da asco


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hace días que esta guerra me da asco



TODAS las guerras dan asco. Lo que pasa es que antes te las contaban en gloriosos libros de batallas.. ahora ves la cara desfigurada de un civíl asesinado con las manos atadas a la espalda en Twitter.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Abr 2022)

Tiro en la nuca con las manos atadas a la espalda Stalin style. Nada ha cambiado para estas alimañas.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Ojo la reacción de los lituanos contra los serbios de Putin.



Que se anden con ojo los serbios que igual les mandan otros tomahawks a Belgrado, se ve que les gustó aquello. Aunque seguramente les gustaría más irse a genocidar a gusto con los rusos sin ningún pudor.


----------



## Chaini (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y al final cuantos había de esos del Batallón Azov? 300.000 lo menos. Porque solo con esa cantidad de integrantes se puede explicar que hagan tantas cosas, tan diferentes, en lugares muy alejados unos de otros y además lleven combatiendo en Mariupol ya semanas y todavía no han podido acabar con ellos.




Al principio de la guerra eran unos 3000.


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Ojo con esto, que también podrían ser usados los crematorios móviles (no sabía que los ejércitos los usasen, nunca me lo había planteado) para eliminar las atrocidades cometidas por los rusos en todos los pueblos/ciudades por los que hayan pasado.
> Además, suponiendo que solo los usasen con sus propios soldados KIA, el hecho de que no faciliten sus restos a sus familiares, implica que luego por ejemplo podrían decir que esos soldados han desaparecido, o que están en manos de los ukranianos, engañando a sus familiares...



Ummm, puede ser pero no es tan facil, quemar un cuerpo humano que es 70% agua lleva su tiempo, normalmente hora y media a casi 1000 grados

Ese mismo problema se lo encontraron los nazis en los campos de exterminio. El problema no era matar gente, eso con el Zyklon B se hacia rapido, lo dificil y costoso y que llevaba mucho tiempo organizar era la eliminacion de los cadaveres. Los hornos crematorios industriales de auschwitz eran enormes

Mucho mas facil abrir una fosa y enterrarlos con cal o rociados de gasolina


----------



## terro6666 (4 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El batallón de Schrödinger que a la vez está en Mariupol y ha sido aniquilado 20 veces que está en Bucha matando civiles y colocándolos en las fosas comunes que los rusos excavaron dos semanas antes



La famosa previsión Rusa


----------



## terro6666 (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ummm, puede ser pero no es tan facil, quemar un cuerpo humano que es 70% agua lleva su tiempo, normalmente hora y media a casi 1000 grados
> 
> Ese mismo problema se lo encontraron los nazis en los campos de exterminio. El problema no era matar gente, eso con el Zyklon B se hacia rapido, lo dificil y costoso y que llevaba mucho tiempo organizar era la eliminacion de los cadaveres. Los hornos crematorios industriales de auschwitz eran enormes
> 
> Mucho mas facil abrir una fosa y enterrarlos con cal o rociados de gasolina



Como de grandes, hay algún dato verídico sobre la cantidad y tamaño de los hornos?


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo la reacción de los lituanos contra los serbios de Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Que se anden con ojo los serbios que igual les mandan otros tomahawks a Belgrado, se ve que les gustó aquello. Aunque seguramente les gustaría más irse a genocidar a gusto con los rusos sin ningún pudor.



Los serbios tienen que elegir: La UE o las hordas asiáticas.

No se puede estar con los dos.

De momento eligen lo segundo a pesar de que quieren entrar en la UE.

La UE ya la cagó mucho dejando entrar a Hungría, que es un país con una democracia cutre y una sociedad de mierda. Espero que no vuelvan a cometer el mismo error.


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo la reacción de los lituanos contra los serbios de Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Que se anden con ojo los serbios que igual les mandan otros tomahawks a Belgrado, se ve que les gustó aquello. Aunque seguramente les gustaría más irse a genocidar a gusto con los rusos sin ningún pudor.



Banderas de la OTAN en un partido de basquet, creo que eso no se había visto nunca


----------



## hgkgkgk (4 Abr 2022)

Todavía ayer me preguntaba si calificar estas atrocidades como genocidio, pero cada vez tengo menos dudas. Por ejemplo en este hilo un politólogo ruso describe la ideología de purificación que están vendiéndoles a sus compatriotas:



En este mismo foro tenemos ejemplos de las cosas que se pueden llegar a tragar mediante teorías de conspiración por doquier y cada vez más delirantes.

En este otro hilo traducen un artículo aparecido en la agencia ria y que deja el mein kampf como una inocente canción boy scout:



Con cosas así cada vez más me temo que los rusos van a comenzar a utilizar armas químicas en breve a poco que sigan sufriendo derrotas.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Son malhechores han mandado bandidos a la guerra.



Son rusos, sin más


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

Tiene más pinta de señuelo para despistar, al estilo de los tanques de goma que usaban los Aliados y las tretas que empleaba Jasper Maskelyne.

Jasper Maskelyne - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Imagino que las cajas verdes pretenden simular el color de los vehículos militares.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ummm, puede ser pero no es tan facil, quemar un cuerpo humano que es 70% agua lleva su tiempo, normalmente hora y media a casi 1000 grados
> 
> Ese mismo problema se lo encontraron los nazis en los campos de exterminio. El problema no era matar gente, eso con el Zyklon B se hacia rapido, lo dificil y costoso y que llevaba mucho tiempo organizar era la eliminacion de los cadaveres. Los hornos crematorios industriales de auschwitz eran enormes
> 
> Mucho mas facil abrir una fosa y enterrarlos con cal o rociados de gasolina




Ese es precisamente uno de los grandes argumentos del revisionismo del holocausto. 
No es posible haber cremado la cantidad de millones que afirman los alubios que fueron masacrados.
Es pura matemática.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ummm, puede ser pero no es tan facil, quemar un cuerpo humano que es 70% agua lleva su tiempo, normalmente hora y media a casi 1000 grados
> 
> Ese mismo problema se lo encontraron los nazis en los campos de exterminio. El problema no era matar gente, eso con el Zyklon B se hacia rapido, lo dificil y costoso y que llevaba mucho tiempo organizar era la eliminacion de los cadaveres. Los hornos crematorios industriales de auschwitz eran enormes
> 
> Mucho mas facil abrir una fosa y enterrarlos con cal o rociados de gasolina



En el magnífico (y terrorífico) documental Shoah, Claude Lanzmann entrevista con cámara oculta a Franz Süchomel, guardián de las SS de Treblinka... El tipo este cuenta como todo el terreno estaba lleno de montañitas y se levantaba por todas parte por los gases emitidos por las enormes cantidades de cadáveres que enterraban en fosas.

La gente (como el subnormal negacionista este de Terro6666) no entiende lo que fue la muerte a escala industrial y los problemas de logística, la inventiva e iteraciones que fueron necesarios para eliminar esas cantidades de personas.

Por cierto, como todos los buenos genocidas luego bien que niegan y ocultan y llenan de eufemismos sus genocidios. Los rusos no iban a ser menos!


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No te importe que llevemos 5000 litros de queroseno detrás, lo importante es poner unas chapitas en el radiador:



Debe tratarse de los famosos camiones hipersónicos. Esas planchas metálicas son seguramente de papel albal reforzado, que aligeran el peso y permiten velocidades de mach 5, o sea, chinco veces mach que el chonido


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Ese es precisamente uno de los grandes argumentos del revisionismo del holocausto.
> No es posible haber cremado la cantidad de millones que afirman los alubios que fueron masacrados.
> Es pura matemática.
> 
> ...



Es que ni todos fueron gaseados ni todos fueron cremados, muchos murieron currando en fabricas, minas, granjas, y muchos fueron simplememente enterrados

pero no nos distraigamos, no quiero que este hilo se convierta en un nido de revisionismo. Mejor seguir con la tematica original


----------



## Karamba (4 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los ucranianos recurren al 'crowdfunding' para financiar un dron y armar a sus soldados
> 
> 
> Los ciudadanos del país se han volcado con una campaña de 'crowdfunding' para equipar a los improvisados soldados que defienden sus fronteras.
> ...



Aquí un vídeo que refuerza el link que aportas con la noticia, que es del 2014.
Los ukras lleva bastantes años ya familiarizados en el uso de drones, así que ahora se entiende mejor el acierto que tienen en sus ataques.



P.D.: Si metéis en _Yiutiub_ "Russian roulette vice" aparecen un montón de vídeos de la cobertura que desde VICE le dieron al tema en los años 2014-2015. No digo que sean los mejores, pero a mí me han ayudado para entender un poco mejor este conflicto. Lo digo porque seguramente haya más gente que "se perdió" los acontecimientos de los años anteriores.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

El último vídeo del nuevo héroe Gisbert es digno del festival del humor, ese que le hace un CSI al hoyo de la bomba con un trozo de metralla en la mano...................


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> de todos modos, esto ya no hace gracia, porque lo de bucha no parece un hecho aislado, sino que es y ha sido sistemático por toda ucrania
> 
> esto no es una guerra, esto es otra cosa



Es la estrategia rusa allá por donde pasan. No sólo no respetan a los civiles sino que hay órdenes de causar el mayor terror posible. Siempre han hecho esto. Es el ejército más repugnante del mundo, y siempre lo ha sido


----------



## Chaini (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para todos los hijos de puta que han dejado el hilo chincheteado de calopez para escribir mierda aquí.
> 
> Por la imágenes de satélite se sabe que las fosas masivas fueron cavadas el día 10 de Marzo:
> 
> ...



Para eso esta la opcion ignorar.


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Su35s, derribado.









Ucrania dice haber derribado un Su-35S ruso sobre Kharkiv. – Galaxia Militar


Los ucranianos han compartido imágenes de un avión de combate ruso en llamas que, según dicen, fue derribado en la




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los ukras lleva bastantes años ya familiarizados en el uso de drones, así que ahora se entiende mejor el acierto que tienen en sus ataques.



Aquí un vídeo publicado hace 3 días del laboratorio de drones ukros.


----------



## hgkgkgk (4 Abr 2022)

Gracias amic. Si quieres leer más del politólogo ruso, recomiendo esta entrevista (en inglés) en la que explica cómo el régimen de Putin está pasando de un bonapartismo a abiertamente totalitario. 









»A fascist regime looms in Russia«


Moscow sociologist Greg Yudin on Putin’s unleashed power apparatus and the political motives behind the attack on Ukraine




www.akweb.de





Ya sé que se abusa del término fascista, pero el tipo lo justifica bastante bien.



La intel yanki creería que 2/3 de las fuerzas rusas en Kiev se han reposicionado. Supongo que el 1/3 restante serían bajas y material perdido, lo cual casa con lo que se ha ido viendo en redes. Habría que saber el estado de esos 2/3 y dónde se han reposicionado, es posible que algunas unidades hayan perdido su capacidad operativa y tarden meses poder ser empleadas de nuevo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Pravda de Moscú está haciendo el mayor ridículo de su historia. Y los lectores Rusia lo están viendo en directo:
> 
> *Ayer*
> 
> ...



La desinformacion y propaganda rusas son notorias por un hecho, y es que la coherencia no importa mucho. Lo que sí importa es dar muchas versiones de un mismo hecho, por muchos canales y que todas confluyan en una misma conclusión. Por qué? Cuanta más información existe sobre algo, la opinión de expertos es menos influyente, y más creíbles son otras fuentes con menor peso o influencia.









Russia's “Firehose of Falsehood” Propaganda Model


Russia's propaganda model is high-volume and multichannel, and it disseminates messages without regard for the truth. It is rapid, continuous, and repetitive, and it does not commit to consistency.




www.rand.org


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Gomel. Los rusos sacan los equipos destruidos/averiados


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

La Guardia Civil y el FBI han incautado un megayate de un colega de Putin en Mallorca.









Spanish police and FBI seize superyacht in Mallorca linked to Putin ally


The £70m vessel is linked to the Russian billionaire Viktor Vekselberg, who has been sanctioned by the UK and USRussia-Ukraine war – latest updates




www.theguardian.com


----------



## At4008 (4 Abr 2022)

hgkgkgk dijo:


> La intel yanki creería que 2/3 de las fuerzas rusas en Kiev se han reposicionado. Supongo que el 1/3 restante serían bajas y material perdido, lo cual casa con lo que se ha ido viendo en redes. Habría que saber el estado de esos 2/3 y dónde se han reposicionado, es posible que algunas unidades hayan perdido su capacidad operativa y tarden meses poder ser empleadas de nuevo.





Para los que creían que la horda se iba a casa... OJO cuidao, que vienen otra vez.

Queda mucha guerra todavía.


----------



## djvan (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El último vídeo del nuevo héroe Gisbert es digno del festival del humor, ese que le hace un CSI al hoyo de la bomba con un trozo de metralla en la mano...................



Pero pégalo!!!! No nos dejes así!!

por cierto parece que Rusia ya anda retwiteando a gisbert no??


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

Sobre Bea Talegón me ahorro los comentarios sobre lo HDLGP que me parece


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Para los que creían que la horda se iba a casa... OJO cuidao, que vienen otra vez.
> 
> Queda mucha guerra todavía.



Que tengan cuidado con las minas que pusieron antes de irse.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La desinformacion y propaganda rusas son notorias por un hecho, y es que la coherencia no importa mucho. Lo que sí importa es dar muchas versiones de un mismo hecho, por muchos canales y que todas confluyan en una misma conclusión. Por qué? Cuanta más información existe sobre algo, la opinión de expertos es menos influyente, y más creíbles son otras fuentes con menor peso o influencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la tactica Trump, 500 tweets al dia, mezclando verdad con media verdad con distorsion con mentiras, muchas mentiras

Imposible comprobarlo todo en tiempo real, en los dos o tres dias que tardan los periodistas en desentrañar la informacion y limpiar las mentiras, la narrativa ya se ha movido generando otras 3000 piezas de informacion, en una semana todo se convierte en "old news" 

Es un bombardeo por saturacion, amplificado por redes sociales, imposible de navegar. Del resto se encargan los troles a sueldo


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

Lo de los laboratorios de armas biológicas, eso ya pasó? 
No dio resultado? 
Lo guardan para otro rato?


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La desinformacion y propaganda rusas son notorias por un hecho, y es que la coherencia no importa mucho. Lo que sí importa es dar muchas versiones de un mismo hecho, por muchos canales y que todas confluyan en una misma conclusión. Por qué? Cuanta más información existe sobre algo, la opinión de expertos es menos influyente, y más creíbles son otras fuentes con menor peso o influencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si sueltas una mentira y tiene que competir con la verdad, a la que se le vean algún defecto a la mentira se cae el chiringo. Pero si sueltas 10 mentiras, aunque una tenga un fallito quedan las otras 9 dando por saco, y la verdad se diluye.

Por ejemplo, la "mano que se rasca la nariz" ya debía invalidar el asunto. Pero como hay otras versiones falsas circulando que no necesitan de la mano (eran nazis, eran informadores, son imágenes retocadas, no hay pruebas...), es mucho más difícil tirar el tinglado de mentiras abajo. Cuando acabas con uno, te salen con el otro, y te pasas el día en círculos. Por eso ahora a Bea Talegón, por ejemplo, le cuesta ver pruebas: como no hay un vídeo certificado por Aenor de un soldado ruso diciendo a cámara "soy ruso, este es mi pasaporte, y voy a ejecutar a esta persona", y el vídeo publicado en el Pravda, pues no hay pruebas. Eso sí, para condenar a todos los hombres por maltratadores no hacen falta pruebas: con que lo diga la supuesta víctima ya sirve.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo de los laboratorios de armas biológicas, eso ya pasó?
> No dio resultado?
> Lo guardan para otro rato?



Eso era un calco de lo que hicieron en Siria: "hay unos laboratorios químicos", y al día siguiente los rocían con agentes químicos con la excusa "ellos iban a hacer lo mismo". Aquí intentaron lo mismo, pero se le tiraron a la yugular y no colaba.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (4 Abr 2022)

Los rusos compran cuentas de FB y twitter para hacer propaganda.


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>




¿Por qué no ha vídeos de acción bélica protagonizada por orcos donde se vea a quién combaten o a quién o qué destruyen?

Ahí no se ve gran cosa, una lata disparando al bosque, lo veo y pienso que desde el bosque han jodido otro par de latas que iban con esa.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Fallo en el MATRIX: Denis Pushilin condecora a un neonazi


Lleva una variante de Totenkopf y el Valknut en el brazo, fue condecorado ayer: Fuente: Telegram de Pushilin




www.burbuja.info


----------



## terro6666 (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En el magnífico (y terrorífico) documental Shoah, Claude Lanzmann entrevista con cámara oculta a Franz Süchomel, guardián de las SS de Treblinka... El tipo este cuenta como todo el terreno estaba lleno de montañitas y se levantaba por todas parte por los gases emitidos por las enormes cantidades de cadáveres que enterraban en fosas.
> 
> La gente (como el subnormal negacionista este de Terro6666) no entiende lo que fue la muerte a escala industrial y los problemas de logística, la inventiva e iteraciones que fueron necesarios para eliminar esas cantidades de personas.
> 
> Por cierto, como todos los buenos genocidas luego bien que niegan y ocultan y llenan de eufemismos sus genocidios. Los rusos no iban a ser menos!



Gilipollas cuando he negado yo nada, he preguntado que como eran la camaras de grandes, y no me vale lo que diga tu cuñado


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com












igual venden menos, pero venden más caro
y si logran estabilizar el rublo, pues igual les importa menos la super-inflación y que se piren todas las empresas extranjeras y el paro se desboque un poco

pero claro, si luego todo va a financiar una guerra que no pueden ganar, las cuentas no salen

digo yo que antes o después se darán cuenta
(espero que antes de las nukes)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Quizá se haya puesto, pero esto es buenísimo, la embajada rusa etiqueta a Liu Sivaya y Rubén GisbeRT en uno de sus tweets de hoy. Y también hoy retuiteó un tuit de Bea Talegón hablando de GisbeRT.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Por qué no ha vídeos de acción bélica protagonizada por orcos donde se vea a quién combaten o a quién o qué destruyen?
> 
> Ahí no se ve gran cosa, una lata disparando al bosque, lo veo y pienso que desde el bosque han jodido otro par de latas que iban con esa.
> 
> ...



Los Rusos están llenando hoy las redes sociales de videos promocionales de sus bonitos cazas y tal. Quieren controlar la narrativa y que se nos olviden los centenares de latas de sardinas rusas reventadas a lo largo y ancho de Ucrania. Por ejemplo este o el del helicoptero que puse ayer.

Propaganda para evitar que se vea la realidad.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sobre Bea Talegón me ahorro los comentarios sobre lo HDLGP que me parece



Todo esto lo hacen apoyados en los medios afines, como burbuja.info, donde foreros de la peor estofa, ayudados por el chinchetista calopez les hacen las labores de propaganda gratis. ¿o no es gratis?


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Todo esto lo hacen apoyados en los medios afines, como burbuja.info, donde foreros de la peor estofa, ayudados por el chinchetista calopez les hacen las labores de propaganda gratis. ¿o no es gratis?



que no es calopez @txusky_g, este foro ha sido comprado por empresas de desinformación


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Pero pégalo!!!! No nos dejes así!!
> 
> por cierto parece que Rusia ya anda retwiteando a gisbert no??



Como que le habrá pagado el viaje y lo estará acompañando para que diga lo que ellos quieren, mira el vídeo y verás como aunque aguanta el el móvil como si estuviese solo se oye a gente que está con el.

Dentro del enlace de twitter está el vídeo, que paso de darle visitas..


----------



## burbujadetrufas (4 Abr 2022)

Nunca pensé que Calopez dejase hacer lo que quieren a los follaputines del foro, es vomitivo...


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Como que le habrá pagado el viaje y lo estará acompañando para que diga lo que ellos quieren.
> 
> Dentro del enlace de twitter está el vídeo, que paso de darle visitas..



A ver si hay suerte y vuelve por Polonia para que le pongan en la misma cárcel que al otro amigo.


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de la calle es lo de menos. Lo que se ha encontrado en las casas es indescriptible



Sí pero este tweet cobra especial importancia por la fecha en la que fue publicado. Tira por el suelo los "cuatro días después" del Kremlin.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Valientes rusos buscan minas con un aparato. Detalle importante: el camarógrafo camina por delante. No es propaganda, es la realidad rusa:


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Todo esto lo hacen apoyados en los medios afines, como burbuja.info, donde foreros de la peor estofa, ayudados por el chinchetista calopez les hacen las labores de propaganda gratis. ¿o no es gratis?



hombre, gratis... quién te crees que paga el chalet del calvo?


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y vuelve por Polonia para que le pongan en la misma cárcel que al otro amigo.



Si sale de allí que vaya con cuidado de no cruzarse con ucranianos en Valencia que por aquí hay muchos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

De Berlín 1945 de beevor. 

Rusos mandando a casa trozos de cristal, pq no tenían cristales.


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Más de Bucha.:


----------



## Spieluhr (4 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Ese meme tiene efecto boomerang.



Un boomerang si está bien utilizado golpea a la presa y si no, vuelve a la mano del lanzador para otro tiro. Caso de no saber utilizarlo entonces es fácil pillarse los dedos:


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Nunca pensé que Calopez dejase hacer lo que quieren a los follaputines del foro, es vomitivo...



El calopez hace AÑOS que dejo de preocuparse, los trolls generan polemica, la polemica genera trafico y el trafico es dinerito contante. El con librarse del juzgado ya le vale

Le toco la loteria con el foro este


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

*Bill Roggio*

   


1) El intento de Rusia de rodear y capturar Kiev ha fracasado después de encontrar una feroz resistencia de las fuerzas ucranianas y una mala ejecución por parte del ejército ruso. El seige de Chernihiv también ha sido levantado. Mapa de @nytimes.
2) La captura de Kiev fue uno de varios objetivos clave para Rusia. El sur (Mar Negro y Mar de Azov) y el este (Donbás) son los otros objetivos, y la lucha continúa allí. Rusia todavía controla un territorio considerable y está tratando de rodear a las tropas ucranianas en el este.
3) Rusia anunció que se retiraba de Kiev hace una semana después de "lograr sus objetivos" y con el fin de reducir la escalada, y cambiaría los recursos para centrarse en la región de Donbas. Claramente propaganda. La derrota de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente no era parte de su plan.
4) El ejército ruso avanzó hacia las afueras orientales y occidentales de Kiev, pero no pudo mantener sus fuerzas debido a la perseverancia y las tácticas ucranianas superiores, los problemas logísticos rusos, la incompetencia táctica y el fracaso en comprometer más recursos para la lucha.
5) Está claro que el liderazgo / ejército ruso llegó a la conclusión de que verter más recursos en las fauces de Kiev no lo ayudaría a lograr su objetivo. El ejército ruso perdió un número significativo de vehículos blindados y tropas en la operación de Kiev ...
6) ... aunque creo que el número de 40.000 muertos/heridos flotando está inflado.

Tenga en cuenta que todavía no entendemos el alcance de las pérdidas de Ucrania en la batalla por Kiev. Las fuerzas ucranianas también tendrán que consolidarse y reacondicionarse para la próxima lucha.
8) Si bien la pérdida de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente afecta a Putin y Moscú, sirvió para atar los recursos ucranianos necesarios en el este y el sur, donde Rusia ha logrado ganancias significativas y teóricamente tiene una ventaja con líneas de suministro más cortas, control de los mares, etc.
9) "Teóricamente" porque no está claro si Rusia aprenderá de sus errores en Kiev. La pérdida es Kiev es una píldora muy amarga para el ejército ruso. Si Rusia quiere tener éxito en el este y el sur, tendrá que adaptarse y comprometer más recursos.
10) Ucrania puede ser capaz de desplazar recursos hacia el sur y el este, pero debe continuar dedicando unidades para defender Kiev, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, etc. A corto plazo, una renovada ofensiva rusa contra Kiev es muy poco probable, pero Ucrania debe permanecer vigilante.
11) Rusia ha intensificado sus operaciones en el Donbás y el este. Izium cayó la semana pasada y las tropas rusas avanzan lentamente hacia el sur, mientras que las fuerzas rusas en la orilla este y oeste del río Dniéper están tratando de empujar hacia el norte Zaporizhzhia y Kryvyi Rih.
12) Los combates fuera de Mykolaiv continúan y las fuerzas ucranianas están contraatacando en un intento de detener un avance ruso hacia el oeste hacia Odesa, el último puerto importante controlado por Ucrania en el Mar Negro. Rusia ha lanzado ataques con misiles contra Odesa.
13) Los errores de Rusia (excluyendo las cuestiones tácticas) son que subestimó la voluntad del ucraniano de defender Kiev y sobreestimó su capacidad para luchar eficazmente en múltiples frentes.
14) Rusia puede haber sido mejor servida al centrarse en la región de Járkov, y el sur y el este, con una operación limitada para atar a las fuerzas ucranianas al norte de Kiev. Habría tenido más recursos para las operaciones en esos teatros.
15) La victoria de Ucrania en Kiev es significativa, pero debe ser vista como una victoria en una batalla en la guerra. Rusia todavía controla un territorio significativo en el sur y el este, y está presionando sus ofensivas.
16) Las sanciones aún no han quebrado la economía rusa o llevado al derrocamiento de Putin (hay evidencia de que la popularidad de Putin puede crecer, pero eso no está claro). Algunos países de la OTAN / UE, liderados por Alemania, se resisten a los llamados a aumentar las sanciones debido a la dependencia del gas / petróleo ruso.
17) El presidente Zelensky ha cedido en varias demandas rusas, incluida la neutralidad y el estatus de no OTAN. El tema del territorio será un punto de fricción importante, y eso probablemente será dictado por el éxito o el fracaso en el campo de batalla. Esta guerra nunca iba a ser rápida.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Mas fotos de desnacificacion sanas.
Oye no eligen ni un maldito Lada ucraniano para desnacificar, la horda es muy dada a desnacificar BMWs y Mercedes.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Macbooks como placas antibalas en el chaleco............................


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> que no es calopez @txusky_g, este foro ha sido comprado por empresas de desinformación



¿Quién ha comprado este estercolero? Tengo un recuerdo vago de que Calvopez se quitó el muerto de encima...


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo, que aquí hay más factores:

- Los rusos están sirviendo contratos ya firmados en € y $, y ese dinero se cobra pero automáticamente se congela. Supongo que en el futuro se liberará si hay paz, pero a día de hoy creo que no.

- El banco central ruso está comprando oro a punta pala con rublos, a precio fijo y un 20% aprox por debajo del mercado. Con esto puede sujetar el valor del rublo, pero no pueden hacerlo eternamente.

- Incluso aunque tengan dinero y rublo estable, el bloqueo tecnológico es importante. Les va a costar mucho tiempo y dinero reparar los daños que han tenido. Una cosa es tener 20 millones para comprar tanques, y otra muy distinta es que tengas proveedores de piezas para tanques. Se dice por ahí que no tienen tecnología ni para hacer rodamientos.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Quién ha comprado este estercolero? Tengo un recuerdo vago de que Calvopez se quitó el muerto de encima...



Pues yo creo que fue hace como 3 años cuando migraron todo... y de repente pues nada, terraplanistas, antivaxxers, ciberputitas. Esto es una plataforma de desinformación a sueldo del Kremlin, pero además fijo.


----------



## lowfour (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Ojo, que aquí hay más factores:
> 
> - Los rusos están sirviendo contratos ya firmados en € y $, y ese dinero se cobra pero automáticamente se congela. Supongo que en el futuro se liberará si hay paz, pero a día de hoy creo que no.
> 
> ...



Paul Krugman lo analiza en este recomendable artículo del NYT. Los rusos se han obcecado en defender el valor del rublo para tener un número "mágico" para demostrar que todo va bien mientras en realidad todo se va a la mierda. Cómo lo han logrado?

- Han aumentado los tipos del 9,5% al 20% (debe ser sano eso) para retener el dinero
- Han básicamente implantado un corralito para que el dinero no se vaya fuera

Vamos, que a ver quién va a operar en una economía donde tu dinero se queda ahí atrapado mientras todo revienta. ES LA VERDADERA SALUC

Miradlo con el plugin ese de Firefox









Opinion | Wonking Out: The Curious Case of the Recovering Ruble


Why has Russia gone all out to defend its currency?




www.nytimes.com





Bueno lo copio aqui

*Wonking Out: The Curious Case of the Recovering Ruble*

It has now been 37 days since Vladimir Putin’s forces reportedly thought they could capture Kyiv within 48 to 72 hours. Many news reports describe the Russian invasion as “stalled,” but as I read the detailed analyses, that isn’t quite right: Ukrainian forces are counterattacking, and in many places Russia appears to be losing ground.

One thing Russia has managed to defend quite effectively, however, is the value of its currency. The ruble plunged in the days after the Ukraine invasion, but it has since recovered almost all of its losses:







Image





A strong ruble amid the rubble.Credit...Bloomberg

How did that happen, and what does it mean?
One thing worth noting is that Russia’s economic officials appear to be more competent than its generals. Elvira Nabiullina, the governor of Russia’s central bank — a role equivalent to that of Jerome Powell at the Federal Reserve — is especially well regarded by her peers abroad. Nabiullina reportedly tried to resign after the invasion started, but Putin wouldn’t let her leave.

Unwilling as she may have been to stay in her job, Nabiullina and her colleagues pulled out all the stops to defend the ruble. *They raised the key interest rate — more or less equivalent to the federal funds rate in the United States — from 9.5 to 20 percent,* to induce people to keep their funds in Russia. They *also imposed extensive controls to prevent capital flight: Russians have faced restrictions on moving their money into their foreign bank accounts, and foreign investors have been prohibited from exiting Russian stocks*, and more.

But there’s a mystery here. No, it’s not puzzling to see the ruble recover given such drastic measures. The question is why Russia is willing to defend its currency at the expense of all other goals. After all, the draconian measures taken to stabilize the ruble will probably deepen what is already looking like a depression-level slump in Russia’s real economy, brought on by surprisingly wide and effective sanctions imposed by the free world (I think we can resurrect that term, don’t you?), in response to its military aggression.

*Let’s take a brief excursion into economic theory here. One of the classic propositions in international economics is known as the “impossible trinity.” The idea is that there are three things a country might want from its currency. It might want stability in the currency’s value in terms of other currencies — for example, a stable value of the ruble in dollars or euros — to create greater certainty for businesses. It might want free movement of funds across its borders, again to facilitate business. And it might want to retain freedom of monetary action — the ability to cut interest rates to fight recessions or raise them to fight inflation.

The impossible trinity says that you can’t have it all, that you have to choose two out of three. You can, like Britain, have open capital markets and independent monetary policy, but that means allowing the value of the pound to fluctuate. You can, like countries that have adopted the euro, have free movement of capital and currency stability, but only by giving up monetary independence. Or you can, like China, have a stable currency and your own monetary policy, but only by maintaining capital controls. (Those controls, by the way, are one main reason the renminbi isn’t going to rival the dollar as a global currency for the foreseeable future.)*

So what’s puzzling about Russia? Normally a country can choose two out of three legs of the trinity; Russia has decided to take only one. It has imposed severe capital controls, but it has also sacrificed monetary independence, drastically raising interest rates in the face of a looming recession.

In effect, Russia is taking a belt-and-suspenders (not to be confused with Belt and Road) approach to defending the ruble, and this has seemingly taken priority over all other economic goals. Why?

Let me offer a speculation, with the clear proviso that it’s only a speculation, not based on any direct evidence. My guess is that the value of the ruble has become a crucial target not so much because it’s all important but because it’s so clearly visible.

Suppose that, as seems highly likely, Russia sees a huge surge in inflation and a plunge in gross domestic product in the months ahead. Will Putin’s government admit that these bad things are happening? Quite possibly not. Authoritarian regimes often try to suppress unfavorable economic data. Recently, for example, Turkey’s president, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, responded to reports of high inflation by sacking the head of his nation’s statistical agency.

Some years ago researchers at M.I.T. created the Billion Prices Project using online price data to specifically track the consistent understatement of inflation by Argentina’s government at the time. The same approach also turned out to be very useful in the United States for the opposite reason — as a way to refute claims by right-wing “inflation truthers” that the Obama administration was cooking the books (it wasn’t).

*If Russia’s economy deteriorates as badly as most expect in the near future, it seems all too likely that the nation’s muzzled media will simply deny that anything bad is happening. One thing they couldn’t deny, however, would be a drastically depreciated ruble. So defending the ruble, never mind the real economy, makes sense as a propaganda strategy.*

A further thought: Among the people who might not be aware of deteriorating Russian economic conditions, as long as the ruble holds its value, might be Vladimir Putin himself. U.S. intelligence claims that Putin’s military advisers have been afraid to tell him how badly the war is going. Is there any reason to believe that his economic advisers will be any more courageous?

So Russia’s defense of the ruble, while impressive, isn’t a sign that the Putin regime is handling economic policy well. It reflects, instead, an odd choice of priorities, and may actually be a further sign of Russia’s policy dysfunction.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> que no es calopez @txusky_g, este foro ha sido comprado por empresas de desinformación



Hay muchos desinformadores pero tambien hay muchos foreros que se han quitado la careta y no debemos olvidar ni uno de los que aqui andan justificando mierdas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

tu no has visto que todo el frente norte, mas de la mitad del frente de invasión, ha colapsado?
100k en bajas entre muertos y heridos es algo consistente con el escenario que observamos,
otra cosa es que abreves palanganas de retiradas estrategicas y fintas de jet kune doo



LIRDISM dijo:


> Esas bajas son falsas, es imposible esa cantidad de muertos y la pérdidas de aviones y helicópteros imposible, solo tiene más sentido la pérdida de tanques aunque siguen siendo demasiados. Con 18.000 muertos debería haber a mayores 36.000 o más exacto unos 54.000 heridos y contando algunos miles de prisioneros, estamos aprox. , por 80.000 bajas y con esas bajas, Rusia ya hubiera pedido la rendición, sería inadmisible esa cantidad de bajas con las tropas ahora desplegadas y no estarían acumulando tropas para la Bolsa del Donbass. Entre helicópteros y aviones el último recuento hace una semana eran 40 aparatos derribados entre helicópteros y aviones. Los aviones son muy difíciles de abatir aunque los s-300 no son fáciles de combatir y hay que arriesgar a baja cota pero aun así es algo excepcional, el único avión que puede tener bajas más preocupantes son los Su-25.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues yo creo que fue hace como 3 años cuando migraron todo... y de repente pues nada, terraplanistas, antivaxxers, ciberputitas. Esto es una plataforma de desinformación a sueldo del Kremlin, pero además fijo.



cierto, la cuenta de calopez "funciona", pero es calopez quien la maneja??


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Abr 2022)

Los robaperas rusos mandando el botín a casa desde una oficina postal en Bielorusia



Aquí un camión de "mudanzas" cargado con monitores CRT, supongo que para llevarlos al punto limpio más cercano   arramblan con todo estos desgraciados


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ummm, puede ser pero no es tan facil, quemar un cuerpo humano que es 70% agua lleva su tiempo, normalmente hora y media a casi 1000 grados
> 
> Ese mismo problema se lo encontraron los nazis en los campos de exterminio. El problema no era matar gente, eso con el Zyklon B se hacia rapido, lo dificil y costoso y que llevaba mucho tiempo organizar era la eliminacion de los cadaveres. Los hornos crematorios industriales de auschwitz eran enormes
> 
> Mucho mas facil abrir una fosa y enterrarlos con cal o rociados de gasolina



Hitler industrializó el exterminio de seres humanos en los campos de concentración y tuvo problemas. No es una cuestión fácil de solventar ni la forma de matar ni el proceso de eliminación de los cadáveres.


----------



## hgkgkgk (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> - El banco central ruso está comprando oro a punta pala con rublos, a precio fijo y un 20% aprox por debajo del mercado. Con esto puede sujetar el valor del rublo, pero no pueden hacerlo eternamente.
> 
> - Incluso aunque tengan dinero y rublo estable, el bloqueo tecnológico es importante. Les va a costar mucho tiempo y dinero reparar los daños que han tenido. Una cosa es tener 20 millones para comprar tanques, y otra muy distinta es que tengas proveedores de piezas para tanques. Se dice por ahí que no tienen tecnología ni para hacer rodamientos.





lowfour dijo:


> Paul Krugman lo analiza en este recomendable artículo del NYT. Los rusos se han obcecado en defender el valor del rublo para tener un número "mágico" para demostrar que todo va bien mientras en realidad todo se va a la mierda. Cómo lo han logrado?
> 
> - Han aumentado los tipos del 9,5% al 20% (debe ser sano eso) para retener el dinero
> - Han básicamente implantado un corralito para que el dinero no se vaya fuera



Leí por ahí que en el primer mes de guerra el banco central se había gastado 40 mil millones usd en mantener la cotización del rublo (que de todos modos está capada a inversores internacionales). Si queréis puedo buscar el enlace.

Aparte es lo que decís respecto al bloqueo tecnológico. Si sigue mucho tiempo podrían hasta quedarse sin petróleo que vender, les pasaría como a Venezuela que ha acabado con una capacidad de extracción cada vez más limitada (y no digamos en el resto de sectores productivos como el alimenticio, que ya hasta tienen que importar el azúcar...).


----------



## elena francis (4 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sobre Bea Talegón me ahorro los comentarios sobre lo HDLGP que me parece



Alguien comentó por la mañana algo acerca de César Vidal. Otro hijo de su madre...


----------



## Wein (4 Abr 2022)

Sin ser experto esos parecen Javelin que no son de un solo uso, los de detrás que se ven menos sí pueden ser de un solo uso. Aunque seguramente ya te habrán contestado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2022)

Alemania rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de comprar 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder. La facción Putinversteher en el poder en Alemania los desmantelará en su lugar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

los carniceros de bucha siguen teniendo una embajada en territorio UE/OTAN?

que decepcion



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Quizá se haya puesto, pero esto es buenísimo, la embajada rusa etiqueta a Liu Sivaya y Rubén GisbeRT en uno de sus tweets de hoy. Y también hoy retuiteó un tuit de Bea Talegón hablando de GisbeRT.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012761


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

hay un problema gordo con politicos comprados cuando no directamente puestos por la serpiente en alemania (y en otros lados), zelenksy dijo que habia un pais, no menciono cual, que dijo que no le hiba a enviar ayuda que hiba a caer en 24h. No hace falta decir cual.

La dirección de la OTAN me resulta cada vez más sospechosa también. Tu ves el perfil de stultenberg en twiter y parece que no esta pasando nada de nada con ucrania; una operacion especial de poca monta.

Esto aunque sea cierto, nunca se dice. Parece que esta alli PARA AGRADAR AL OSO APESTOSO.

Luego que ha pasado con la filtracion de info secreta de Hungria a rusia?, pues JIJI y JAJA.

La OTAN está funcionando como un activo del kremlin de hecho, pues esta neutralizando la accion de paises, que tienen que actuar por su cuenta, incluso sin ser OTAN como el caso de Suecia. APESTA









Stoltenberg: "La OTAN tiene la responsabilidad de que esta crisis no escale más allá de Ucrania"


Los ministros de Defensa aliados encargan a los comandantes militares que desarrollen planes para reforzar la defensa colectiva




www.elperiodico.com







Dr Polux dijo:


> Alemania rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de comprar 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder. La facción Putinversteher en el poder en Alemania los desmantelará en su lugar.


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Sin ser experto esos parecen Javelin que no son de un solo uso, los de detrás que se ven menos sí pueden ser de un solo uso. Aunque seguramente ya te habrán contestado



El sistema Javelin son una estación lanzadora + un tubo sellado con el misil que es desechable en cada disparo, el tubo con el misil no vale para nada sin la estación


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Abr 2022)

First Australian armoured vehicles bound for Ukraine painted and ready to go


Four ADF Bushmaster vehicles are hastily repainted and modified so they can be flown to Europe, after a direct public request for them from Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Dadaista (4 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El sistema Javelin son una estación lanzadora + un tubo sellado con el misil que es desechable en cada disparo, el tubo con el misil no vale para nada sin la estación



El retroceso de un Javelin tiene que ser bestial. Los infantes tienen que tener una espalda como un jugador de fútbol americano


----------



## Spieluhr (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Joder, sí que les gustan las gallinas a los soldados rusos. Vamos a tener que empezar a llamarlos los follagallinas. En este vídeo de ayer también menciona un lugareño de Bucha que los soldados rusos venían buscando gallinas (minuto 2:30):


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Abr 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> El retroceso de un Javelin tiene que ser bestial. Los infantes tienen que tener una espalda como un jugador de fútbol americano



Muy poco, el misil sale por un cartucho pirotécnico y el motor se enciende a varios metros del lanzador, hasta los RPG más sencillos suelen hacerlo asi por seguridad.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Alemania rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de comprar 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder. La facción Putinversteher en el poder en Alemania los desmantelará en su lugar.



La ministra de defensa dijo que esos vehículos están actualmente comprometidos con la OTAN y que deberían primero ponerse de acuerdo con la OTAN, de desmantelarlos no he leído nada. A ver que dicen ahora, pero supongo que la OTAN no pondrá pegas.


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Abr 2022)

Publico también esto porque andan diciendo que, claro, cómo es que el alcalde de Bucha no habló de la masacre hasta días después de la liberación de la ciudad y tal.
Resulta que ya había hablado del tema* el 28 de marzo*. Fue publicado por medios italianos:

_Guerra de Ucrania, alcalde Bucha: "Zona ocupada por los rusos, estamos viviendo horrores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial".
*28 de marzo de 2022 | 12.57*
LECTURA: 2 minutos

*Anatolii Fedoruk habla de violaciones, saqueos y cuerpos abandonados en las calles*

"En nuestro territorio está la pista del aeropuerto de Hostomel. Esta es la puerta de entrada a Kiev desde la que Putin quería hacer descender tropas aerotransportadas para tomar la capital, pero conseguimos estropear su plan: a costa de vidas y destrucción, el enemigo fue detenido en las fronteras de Bucha e Irpin", explica Fedoruk.

Por ello, el 25 de marzo la ciudad -junto con Irpin, Mykolaiv y Okhtyrka- recibió el título de "Ciudad Héroe de Ucrania" de manos del Presidente Zelensky. "Casi todo lo que hemos construido en 30 años, todo lo que la gente amaba, ha sido destruido: escuelas, guarderías, carreteras, centros comerciales, fábricas y bloques de apartamentos en los nuevos barrios, donde solían vivir muchas familias jóvenes", dijo el primer ciudadano de la ciudad.

De los casi 50.000 residentes que vivían en Bucha antes del conflicto, ahora quedan entre 5 y 6.000, "obligados", dice Fedoruk, de la ciudad atacada, "a esconderse en sótanos, a vivir sin conexión a Internet, sin electricidad y sin gas".

*Aquí en Bucha vemos todos los horrores de los que hemos oído hablar como crímenes cometidos por los nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es difícil creer que algo así pueda ocurrir en el siglo XXI", señala el alcalde, refiriéndose a los brutales asesinatos de civiles, violaciones y saqueos de viviendas por parte de los soldados rusos, que "no tienen piedad ni siquiera con los ancianos, no permiten que los médicos ayuden a los heridos ni que los familiares recuperen los cuerpos de sus seres queridos muertos". Algunos cadáveres han estado allí desde el comienzo de la ocupación, están siendo comidos por perros hambrientos. Los rusos deben enviar una misión internacional a los territorios temporalmente ocupados para que se detenga el expolio de los muertos".*

Fedoruk, por su parte, pidió a Occidente que "cierre el espacio aéreo: los ucranianos están resistiendo heroicamente los combates, pero la comunidad mundial debe detener los ataques con cohetes contra Ucrania". Por último, el alcalde de Bucha hizo un llamamiento a Italia: "Acoged a todos los que han llegado a vuestro país a causa de la guerra. Ayuden a los ucranianos, a nuestras mujeres y niños, a sobrevivir a esta tragedia, los necesitaremos para reconstruir la ciudad"._


Fuente: Guerra Ucraina, sindaco Bucha: "Zona occupata da Russia, viviamo orrori da II guerra mondiale"


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> El retroceso de un Javelin tiene que ser bestial. Los infantes tienen que tener una espalda como un jugador de fútbol americano




Pues no, el retroceso es muy leve.
Javelin Portable Anti-Tank Missile

A soft launch ejects the missile from the launch tube to give a low-recoil shoulder launch. The soft launch enables firing from inside buildings or covered positions. Once the missile is clear, the larger propellant in the second stage is ignited and the missile is propelled towards the target 

Seguro que saberlo le alegra a Vd. sobremanera.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Merkel defiende el rechazo al ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN


La excanciller alemana, Angela Merkel, ha rechazado las críticas de Zelenski por su política hacia Rusia




www.elcorreo.com





agentes de la stasi deciendo quien entra y quien no en la OTAN, es lo que hay









Angela Merkel fue más afín al régimen comunista de lo que admite, dice un libro


Los autores sostienen que la actual canciller propugnó un "socialismo democrático" en una Alemania oriental independiente




elpais.com


----------



## moncton (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Ojo, que aquí hay más factores:
> 
> - Los rusos están sirviendo contratos ya firmados en € y $, y ese dinero se cobra pero automáticamente se congela. Supongo que en el futuro se liberará si hay paz, pero a día de hoy creo que no.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave, de que sirve un saco de lingotes de oro en medio del desierto?

Porque eso va a ser rusia, un desierto

Aqui estamos muy mal acostumbrados porque en la UE tenemos a las mayores potencias industriales a 8 horas en camión, si hace falta algo se pide y al dia siguiente lo tienes

Pero el resto del mundo.. que me lo digan a mi que me he pateado los agujeros mas infectos que hay. En africa tuve que llevar vasos de plastico en la maleta para un curso porque no los habia en el pais donde iba. En argentina me decian que se tardaba en conseguir piezas de repuesto para la maquinaria entre 12 y 18 meses (si te la vendian, que con inflación y corralito tenian que pedir permiso al gobierno para hacer transferencias internacionales en dolares o euros, que el peso no lo quiere ni dios)

El mundo funciona con tecnologia europea y americana, las maquinas que hacen maquinas, desde rodamientos de precision, fabricacion, analisis... un laboratorio moderno requiere cientos de miles de euros de equipamiento electronico mas otro tanto en consumibles de calidad y para eso, si no lo vende usa, alemania o japon vas de lao

Porquenel chino te vendera componentes terminados, pero la maquina que los hace es importada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Kuleba asegura que los asesinatos de Bucha son solo "la punta del iceberg"


El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dimitro Kuleba, ha advertido este lunes de que el hallazgo...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Sin ser experto esos parecen Javelin que no son de un solo uso, los de detrás que se ven menos sí pueden ser de un solo uso. Aunque seguramente ya te habrán contestado



Los 2 "gordos" de la parte inferior son claramente NLAW y 1 está ya usado (el otro no lo tengo claro), los otros no se ven bien qué son, el de arriba parece un AT4 pero no lo tengo muy claro porque sólo se ve una parte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tales. (4 Abr 2022)

Articulo desmontando todas las mentiras de los palanganeros del Kremlin para negar los crimenes de Bucha, desde lo de que los cadaveres aparecieron cuatro días después hasta lo de que son actores: 

Russia’s Bucha “Facts” Versus the Evidence - bellingcat

Luego si eso abro hilo traduciéndolo, la escoria no puede desinformar a placer


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

se dice que reposicionan las tropas que han llegado a Bielorrusia,
1º primero cuantas han llegado sanas? 1/2 de la fuerza de expedición?
2º a ver como reposicionan a gente que por muchas joyas que haya tangado, ha visto que el 50% han caido muertos o heridos PARA NADA.

No lo veo, habría duros motines. Rebañaran algo evidentemente pero no va a ser un movimiento que preserve la integridad de lo que se ha retirado.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Porquenel chino te vendera componentes terminados, pero la maquina que los hace es importada



Oh si. Chinitos no sabel fablical maquinalia de fablicacion y tenel que pedil ayuda a hombles occidentales sabios.

Solo en folobulbuja.


----------



## Trumbo (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Valientes rusos buscan minas con un aparato. Detalle importante: el camarógrafo camina por delante. No es propaganda, es la realidad rusa:



Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Publico también esto porque andan diciendo que, claro, cómo es que el alcalde de Bucha no habló de la masacre hasta días después de la liberación de la ciudad y tal.
> Resulta que ya había hablado del tema* el 28 de marzo*. Fue publicado por medios italianos:
> 
> _Guerra de Ucrania, alcalde Bucha: "Zona ocupada por los rusos, estamos viviendo horrores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial".
> ...



Es igual, te sacarán otra mentira , la mancha en el cristal, el espejo retrovisor, las declaraciones del alcalde , la posición de los cuerpos..................se trata de desinformar no de buscar la verdad, esa es en esencia la misión de la chincheta y llevan haciéndolo años.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Merkel defiende el rechazo al ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN
> 
> 
> La excanciller alemana, Angela Merkel, ha rechazado las críticas de Zelenski por su política hacia Rusia
> ...



No solo es Merkel. Toda Alemania tiene un comportamiento muy ambiguo y sospechoso en este asunto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Abr 2022)

Lo de Alemania no me extraña tienen genes de la urrs tras las violaciones de la urrs en Berlín. Tienen la sangre orca por desgracia. Son como el zombie que muerde al ser humano y ya está infectado


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Es igual, te sacarán otra mentira , la mancha en el cristal, el espejo retrovisor, las declaraciones del alcalde , la posición de los cuerpos..................se trata de desinformar no de buscar la verdad, esa es en esencia la misión de la chincheta y llevan haciéndolo años.



Por desgracia creo que tienes razón, pero si veo algo que no me cuadra no lo voy a dejar pasar. Me da igual que se repitan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (4 Abr 2022)

Vuelvo a insistir, lo siento, los ucranianos se mueven por líneas interiores. Los rusos por exteriores. El paco-mapa (pero muy ilustrativo) que puse el otro día de Mark Hertling:







Aun suponiendo que las fuerzas reubicadas desde el norte hacia el este y tal vez sur estén en un estado operativo aceptable, los ucranianos siempre podrán desplegarse de forma mucho más fácil.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No solo es Merkel. Toda Alemania tiene un comportamiento muy ambiguo y sospechoso en este asunto.



Vosotros no estáis aquí pero ha cambiado bastante la complacencia con Rusia. El problema viene de antes, la dependencia energética es muy real.

Merkel no fue la causante, fue antes aún. Esa asociación juvenil en la que estuvo Merkel era obligatoria si querías estudiar, en la práctica todos los chicos estaban en los pioneros. Yo he jugado con juguetes de esa época de una amiga que estuvo en esa asociación, era imposible no estar, estamos hablando de un régimen comunista. 

Organización de Pioneros Ernst Thälmann - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## txusky_g (4 Abr 2022)

Muy malas noticias en Mariupol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Angela Merkel fue más afín al régimen comunista de lo que admite, dice un libro


Los autores sostienen que la actual canciller propugnó un "socialismo democrático" en una Alemania oriental independiente




elpais.com





_ En 1981, años antes de que cayera el Muro, se había comprometido como secretaria de Agitación y Propaganda la organización juvenil socialista FDJ (Juventud Libre Alemana). 

Su carrera tras 1990 fue meteórica. Obtuvo la cartera de Mujer y Juventud en el primer Gobierno de la nueva Alemania, elegido ese mismo año. Sus principales valedores políticos fueron Wolfgang Schnur (DA) y Lothar de Maizière (CDU). Ambos habían sido colaboradores informales (IM), es decir confidentes, de la temida policía política (Stasi) en la RDA. _

Hujum hujum, hujum neena



gargamelix dijo:


> Vosotros no estáis aquí pero ha cambiado bastante la complacencia con Rusia. El problema viene de antes, la dependencia energética es muy real.
> 
> Merkel no fue la causante, fue antes aún. Esa asociación juvenil en la que estuvo Merkel era obligatoria si querías estudiar, en la práctica todos los chicos estaban en los pioneros. Yo he jugado con juguetes de esa época de una amiga que estuvo en esa asociación, era imposible no estar, estamos hablando de un régimen comunista.
> 
> Organización de Pioneros Ernst Thälmann - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Madafaca (4 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, ¿que vida llevan los chicos de Kadirov?


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Angela Merkel fue más afín al régimen comunista de lo que admite, dice un libro
> 
> 
> Los autores sostienen que la actual canciller propugnó un "socialismo democrático" en una Alemania oriental independiente
> ...



Que sí, que no podías estudiar si no estabas ahí. Funcionaba así. TODOS los que estudiaron lo que preferían ellos en la RDA estaban en esa asociación y desde luego no te ibas a doctorar si además no te inspeccionaban bien. Es que era así.

El País no estaba descubriendo el hilo negro, eso mismo sucede con el 100% de los universitarios de la RDA. Por qué no lo explican bien? ellos sabrán, pregunta a cualquier alemán de esa época sobre los pioneros y la FDJ.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Quien no llega a secretario de agitación y propaganda? vamos te obligan basicamente a serlo..., n

no me has procesado esto:

_Su carrera tras 1990 fue meteórica. Obtuvo la cartera de Mujer y Juventud en el primer Gobierno de la nueva Alemania, elegido ese mismo año. _*Sus principales valedores políticos fueron Wolfgang Schnur (DA) y Lothar de Maizière (CDU). Ambos habían sido colaboradores informales (IM), es decir confidentes, de la temida policía política (Stasi) en la RDA.









Alemania finaliza el 2021 cerrando tres centrales nucleares


Con el cambio de año, el apagón nuclear en Alemania entra en su penúltima fase. El 31 de diciembre se desconectarán tres centrales nucleares.




es.euronews.com




*
espero que aqui la peña sepa leer entre lineas de lo que pongo abajo:
La merkel es un puto agente para la desestabilizacion de alemania y europa



gargamelix dijo:


> Que sí, que no podías estudiar si no estabas ahí. Funcionaba así. TODOS los que estudiaron lo que preferían ellos en la RDA estaban en esa asociación y desde luego no te ibas a doctorar si además no te inspeccionaban bien. Es que era así.


----------



## gargamelix (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quien no llega a secretario de agitación y propaganda? vamos te obligan basicamente a serlo..., n
> 
> no me has procesado esto:
> 
> ...



Es que ella no fue miembro ni colaboradora de la Stasi, todo lo que se sabe entra dentro de lo normal en cualquier estudiante de la RDA. Sobre su ascenso, quien fue realmente determinante es Helmut Kohl, que era corrupto pero no tonto. Si hubiera algo no habría pasado el filtro del BND.

El tema nuclear: la decisión la tomó Schröder gobernando con los Verdes. Merkel no ha gobernado en solitario nunca, siempre en *coalición con el SPD* y ahí seguía pesando la influencia de Schröder que ya estaba en el círculo de Putin. Además los Verdes han ejercido una presión social importante para que no se revirtiera el tema de las nucleares. Yo he vivido todo esto bastante de cerca y por más vueltas que se le de el problema de la energía ha sido causado por el SPD de Schröder, los Verdes y Die Linke (antes PDS).


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muy malas noticias en Mariupol



Esto no cambia nada la guerra. Mariupol iba a caer si o si. Lo importante es que sea lo más tarde posible para que los refuerzos ucranianos del norte les de tiempo a llegar al sur y este del país


----------



## machinaexdeus (4 Abr 2022)

Parte de lo que saquean los dimitris es enviado utilizando una agencia de transportes bielorrusa y ya tienen identificados con fotos y nombres a los soldados de la horda que han hecho esos envíos.



Kovalenko Eugene Eugenovich. Teléfono: +79130213100. Entregó en Rubtsovsk 450 kg de instrumentos, una caja de música, una mesa, muebles, etc.
Artem Petrovich Lazarev. Teléfono: +79132257343. Envío a Rubtsovsk de 255 kg de piezas de repuesto y scooter eléctrico.
Mykolayiv Pavlo Oleksandrovych. Teléfono: +79235652819. Entregó en Rubtsovsk 205 kg de herramientas, un televisor y una silla.
Serdtsev Andriy Mykolayovych. Teléfono: +79831816692. Envió a Rubtsovsk 150 kg de herramientas, equipos y un televisor.
Valiev George Muratovich. Teléfono: +7913366055. Envió a Rubtsovsk 150 kg de herramientas y suministros.
Stepanov Mikola Mikolayovych. Teléfono: +89146747822. Envío de 140 kg de piezas de recambio y aparatos de aire acondicionado a Ussuriysk.
Kambolatov Eldar Arslanovich. Teléfono: +79230096646. Envío de 140 kg de herramientas y ropa a Rubtsovsk.
Zhukovsky Roman Oleksandrovych. Teléfono: +79133615429. Entregó en Rubtsovsk 130 kg de herramientas, equipos y un televisor.
Steven Chuchalin. Teléfono: +79230018617. Entregó en Rubtsovsk 100 kg de herramientas, equipos y algunos televisores.
Voloshchuk Ivan Ivanovich. Teléfono: +79627939791 (número de la madre/amigo). Entregó en Rubtsovsk 95 kg de herramientas, suministros y un televisor.
Sergey Oleksandrovych Kolotsev. Teléfono: +79378814554 (número de los padres). Envío a Ulyanovsk caja de equipaje, 90 kg.
Yushin Volodymyr Sergiyovych. Teléfono: +79243830515. Envío de 85 kg de equipaje a Chita.
Grigoryan Arthur Ashotovich. Teléfono: +79831066239. Entrega en Girnyk de 60 kg de receptores, baterías y piezas de repuesto para ordenadores.
Mykola Mykolayovych Shulaykin. Teléfono: +79142155101. Envío de 60 kg de ropa y equipos de pesca a Birobidzhan. 
Ivan Andriyovych Datsyuk. Teléfono: +79137976731. Envío de 60 kg de ropa a Rubtsovsk.
Kuzmin Igor Sergeyovich. Teléfono: +79236497934. Envío de 50 kg de herramientas y suministros a Rubtsovsk.


----------



## katiuss (4 Abr 2022)

Aunque el cuerpo te lo pida, hay que tener cabeza fría y que nunca nos dominen los bajos instintos de tomar justicia... 

Libertad de expresión si. Mentir y justificar muertes cuando te viene bien no. Me dan pena los que disfrutan viendo personas sufrir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*BOOOOOOOM Preparen mantas y velas, Alemania nacionaliza Gazprom*




Mr. CHF dijo:


> German regulator takes over Gazprom Germania to ensure energy supply
> 
> *Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos*
> 
> ...






         

_GÑÑÑÑ_













BOOOOOOOM Preparen mantas y velas, Alemania nacionaliza Gazprom


German regulator takes over Gazprom Germania to ensure energy supply Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos La medida serviría para garantizar el suministro de gas en Alemania, que tiene su almacenamiento en mínimos, y se...




www.burbuja.info









UE: Controlen las duchas de sus hijos y cuando cierren el grifo piensen "toma esto, Putin"


Lo dice la Comisaria de Competencia de la Comisión Europea. Pues si se trata de eso, de abrazar la "pobreza energética", los españoles en solitario vamos a derrotar al imperio ruso.




www.burbuja.info





*UE: Controlen las duchas de sus hijos y cuando cierren el grifo piensen "toma esto, Putin"*



*"Y CONTROLELE LAS DUCHAS A TUS HIJES ADOLESCENTES "*


Lego. dijo:


> *Lo dice la Comisaria de Competencia de la Comisión Europea.*



Pues si se trata de eso, de abrazar la "pobreza energética", los españoles en solitario vamos a derrotar al imperio ruso.




​


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muy malas noticias en Mariupol



A juzgar por la ropa y zapados no estandarizados son prisioneros de distintas unidades y lugares e incluso hay milicias , probablemente los hayas reunido a todos y los han puesto a desfilar para hacer un vídeo de propaganda, que lo de Bucha y la retirada del frente norte ha picado mucho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

Putin Using Body Double to Avoid Assassination.

SAN PUTIN ES INFINITO | USA DOBLES QUE HARAN QUE ESTE 1000 AÑOS

OTANEROS VAIS A COMER PUTIN HASTA EL FIN DE VUESTROS DIAS

SAN PUTIN TIENE UN DOBLE O MAS . EL FIN DE LGBT PEDO 






Report: Putin Using Body Double to Avoid Assassination 
"We know Putin is paranoid about his security and this move just shows how seriously his team are taking the threat against his life," an unnamed source told the Star.

"I would not be at all surprised if we hear in the next few months that Putin has died and the reason given will be a heart attack or a long-term illness."


​ 

 ​


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Recien sacado del horno. Analiza las cifras de combatientes actuales y futuras. Ucrania puede doblar la cifra de combatientes en unos meses cosa que no puede hacer Rusia, aunque Ucrania tiene un problema de falta de armas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muy malas noticias en Mariupol



Mucho han aguantado, una vez muerto el comandante, y fallado algunos planes de huida, han hecho lo logico y esperable. Solo resistiran los grupos mas radicales.


----------



## percutor (4 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




habrá que ver cómo van a hacer el avance . Todo lo que avanzaron durante los primeros días fue porque pocos se llegaron a pensar que todas esas tropas acumuladas en la frontera iban a invadir ucrania .

ahora la cosa es diferente , y en principio cualquier acumulación de tropas rusas para iniciar un ataque va a ser detectada minuto a minuto .

por otra parte no entiendo porque los americanos no subministran en masa a ucrania cientos de misiles de crucero cómo el tomahawk para atacar puntos sensibles rusos cómo refinerías , aeropuertos , cuarteles . Además los americanos deben tener montones de estos misiles a punto de caducar . 

Un tomahawk tiene alcance de 1.600 km , con esto llegan de sobra a moscú . Si los rusos atacan ciudades cerca de polonia , a centenares de kms del frente , los ucranianos podrían hacer lo mismo . Sería un plan perfecto y el sueño húmedo de los americanos poder destruir toda la infraestructura militar rusa con la excusa de la invasión de ucrania . 

Ucrania podría enviar un misil a chechenia y cargarse un cuartel militar .

Con esto en un día putin firma la paz y cede el donbass , crimea y hasta bielorrusia .


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A juzgar por la ropa y zapados no estandarizados son prisioneros de distintas unidades y lugares e incluso hay milicias , probablemente los hayas reunido a todos y los han puesto a desfilar para hacer un vídeo de propaganda, que lo de Bucha y la retirada del frente norte ha picado mucho.



siguiendo la linea de muchos boots rusos y cm, podriamos hasta decir, y como sabemos que no son rusos disfrazados de ucranianos para hacer un montaje, y asi el resto vea que sus compañeros se rinden.


----------



## Ungaunga (4 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> habrá que ver cómo van a hacer el avance . Todo lo que avanzaron durante los primeros días fue porque pocos se llegaron a pensar que todas esas tropas acumuladas en la frontera iban a invadir ucrania .
> 
> ahora la cosa es diferente , y en principio cualquier acumulación de tropas rusas para iniciar un ataque va a ser detectada minuto a minuto .
> 
> ...



El tomahawk escalaría demasiado y la respuesta rusa podría ser una nuclear táctica.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Acojonante la cantidad de mermaos, conspiranoicos y CMs a sueldo que hay en el foro. Aquí se creen del tirón cualquier cosa que sea culpa de los ucranianos, pero como sea de los rusos enseguida piden pruebas, califican todo de fake, te sacan cosas pasadas... Cualquier cosa para justificar una atrocidad.



Este hilo de pérdidas recientes es inmenso, y con material muy variado:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Russia faces barrage of new sanctions after accusations of atrocities in Bucha, Ukraine


The U.S. and its European allies are preparing to deliver another slew of sanctions on Russia following mounting evidence of war crimes.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

@eL PERRO 
@Pinovski 
@Amraslazar


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (4 Abr 2022)

Hostomel (Norte de Kiev)

Esta foto ya ha salido, pero cobra un nuevo sentido al descubrirse lo que han estado haciendo los rusos en la zona.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Tal como lo veo tiene mas efecto zona de exclusión aérea, es poner la mano para que dejen de lloverle ostias de un invasor. Rusia no tiene ningun derecho a utilizar el cielo ucraniano, no lo puede exigir en ningun lugar.



percutor dijo:


> habrá que ver cómo van a hacer el avance . Todo lo que avanzaron durante los primeros días fue porque pocos se llegaron a pensar que todas esas tropas acumuladas en la frontera iban a invadir ucrania .
> 
> ahora la cosa es diferente , y en principio cualquier acumulación de tropas rusas para iniciar un ataque va a ser detectada minuto a minuto .
> 
> ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

Russia faces barrage of new sanctions after accusations of atrocities in Bucha, Ukraine


The U.S. and its European allies are preparing to deliver another slew of sanctions on Russia following mounting evidence of war crimes.




www.cnbc.com





estaria bien expulsar al cuerpo diplomatico


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muy malas noticias en Mariupol



No me creo absolutamente nada que provenga de los comunistas. Su especialidad es la mentira, la propaganda y la manipulación. Además de hacer chatarras.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## percutor (4 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> El tomahawk escalaría demasiado y la respuesta rusa podría ser una nuclear táctica.



??????????

una escalada sería que los americanos ataquen a los rusos , una escalada sería que los barcos americanos lanzaran tomahawks , pero yo no veo problema en que los ucranianos compren tomahawks y los lancen contra los rusos .

Los americanos han dado javelins y demás que se han cargado a los tanques rusos , no veo minguna diferencia a que le den un trasto un poco más grande cómo es un tomahawk . 
Es más , los americanos están dando información vital a ucrania , esto si podría ser una escalada .

Bielorrrusia ha permitido usar su país para atacar ucrania , y esto podría suponer una escalada y hacer por ejemplo que polonia y usa ataquen a bielorrusia , pero no ha pasado .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.


The images rebut Russia’s claim that the killing of civilians in Bucha, near Kyiv, took place after its soldiers had left town.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Madre mía Rubén GisbeRT, ahora es forense:


----------



## Ungaunga (4 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ??????????
> 
> una escalada sería que los americanos ataquen a los rusos , una escalada sería que los barcos americanos lanzaran tomahawks , pero yo no veo problema en que los ucranianos compren tomahawks y los lancen contra los rusos .
> 
> ...



Los rusos no tienen defensa contra los hipotéticos Tomahawks ucranianos ni una respuesta equivalente y eso los dejaría en una situación de debilidad muy peligrosa. Podrían verse tentados a usa nucleares de baja potencia en Ucrania para equilibrar esa debilidad. Por este mismo riesgo de escalada, dudo mucho que unidades ucranianas entren en suelo ruso, más allá de alguna incursión aislada o unidades de cuerpos especiales.

Debemos pensar que una cosa es desangrar al oso y que la partida siga en otros tableros y que otra cosa es arrastrarnos a un conflicto descontrolado de consecuencias imprevisibles.

Es sólo mi opinión, claro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Si Rusia no tiene capacidad de producir ciertas piezas básicas de tecnologia entonces no tiene capacidad de "construir productos tecnológicamente avanzados" , más bien se limita a ensamblar piezas ; un buen símil es que yo puedo ir a una tienda y comprar piezas de un ordenador para montarme el PC pero tengo 0 capacidad para crear esa tecnologia que llevan las piezas



Me parece que tú no eres capaz de montarte un PC por piezas.


----------



## At4008 (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.
> 
> 
> The images rebut Russia’s claim that the killing of civilians in Bucha, near Kyiv, took place after its soldiers had left town.
> ...



Habrá gente que no lo puede ver en el NYT.




Están diciendo los rusos que los muertos de Bucha son de después de irse ellos (30 de Marzo).


Las fotos del satélite demuestran que las calles estaban llenas de cadáveres 10 días antes de irse.

FEB 28




MARCH 19


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

por el foro deben de estar los videos de los tanques aparcados entre casas, que pensabamos donde coño estaban los soldados, si habian desaparecido, era en Bucha


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @eL PERRO
> @Pinovski
> @Amraslazar



A veces me gustaria creer que EL GAFON DE MIERDA y otros personajes como aquel hijo de la grandisima puta guarra tironucable que salio en TVE diciendo que la invasion era impoluta y que ucrania tenia que rendirse y entregar su tierra a la horda... en realidad no son traidores mercenarios, sino que son agentes dobles que en realidad estan espiandolos a ellos para nosotros y para que su papel sea creible tienen que hacer el paripe

Pero claro, luego ves a presidentes de alemania condecorados con la presidencia de las petroleras sovieticas, gracias a haber puesto media europa de rodillas al butano mongolo cuando jamas antes del 2010 se habia consumido ni una gota en el continente... y entonces entiendes que no son agentes dobles, sino directamente ESCORIA MERCENARIA QUE TENDRIA QUE SER CUNETEADA ESTE MISMO FIN DE SEMANA


----------



## Indignado (4 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que tú no eres capaz de montarte un PC por piezas.


----------



## LurkerIII (4 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen defensa contra los hipotéticos Tomahawks ucranianos ni una respuesta equivalente y eso los dejaría en una situación de debilidad muy peligrosa. Podrían verse tentados a usa nucleares de baja potencia en Ucrania para equilibrar esa debilidad. Por este mismo riesgo de escalada, dudo mucho que unidades ucranianas entren en suelo ruso, más allá de alguna incursión aislada o unidades de cuerpos especiales.
> 
> Debemos pensar que una cosa es desangrar al oso y que la partida siga en otros tableros y que otra cosa es arrastrarnos a un conflicto descontrolado de consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> Es sólo mi opinión, claro.



El Tomahawk puede llevar cabeza nuclear, y por tanto si los rusos detectan uno volando hacia ellos están obligados a responder con MAD, porque no saben qué trae de regalo. Esto es así, simple y llanamente, nos guste o no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

has cerrado muchas bocas



At4008 dijo:


> Habrá gente que no lo puede ver en el NYT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> So Russia’s defense of the ruble, while impressive, isn’t a sign that the Putin regime is handling economic policy well. It reflects, instead, an odd choice of priorities, and may actually be a further sign of Russia’s policy dysfunction.



A día de hoy ya ni me planteo explicar que es Rusia la que está echando el resto y esperando que todo acabe antes de que haga catacrock. 

Tiene capacidad para hacerlo, pero no infinitamente. Ya tienen una inflación en el 14,5% (último dato que tengo y es de marzo) y los tipos de interés en el 20, a ver qué más pueden hacer.

Entre los jijís y jajás del foro con lo de Alemania y Gazprom, pienso que los alemanes han dicho que ven el envite y que se enseñen ya las cartas. Rusia lleva unos días diciendo que va a cerrar el grifo del gas pero no lo hace. A ver qué pasa en los próximos días, puede estar entretenido.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

El servicio de Airbnb ha prohibido a los ciudadanos Rusos y bielorrusos reservar alojamiento en todo el mundo.


----------



## percutor (4 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen defensa contra los hipotéticos Tomahawks ucranianos ni una respuesta equivalente y eso los dejaría en una situación de debilidad muy peligrosa. Podrían verse tentados a usa nucleares de baja potencia en Ucrania para equilibrar esa debilidad. Por este mismo riesgo de escalada, dudo mucho que unidades ucranianas entren en suelo ruso, más allá de alguna incursión aislada o unidades de cuerpos especiales.
> 
> Debemos pensar que una cosa es desangrar al oso y que la partida siga en otros tableros y que otra cosa es arrastrarnos a un conflicto descontrolado de consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> Es sólo mi opinión, claro.




O sea que los rusos usan misiles de crucero KALIBR contra ucrania pero ucrania no puede comprar misiles de crucero y lanzarlos contra rusia .
Y por otra parte dices que ucrania no puede atacar dentro de rusia para que putin no se enfade . Bueno visto esto desde el primer día ucrania debería haberse rendido para que putin no se enfadara . 


Yo más bien lo veo al revés , Putin debería tener miedo de que ucrania le meta misilazos por toda rusia y no haberse metido en ucrania , que es justamente lo que hace Corea del Norte .

Pero bueno , visto lo visto ha de haber una causa que impida que ucrania pueda acceder a determinadas armas , pero lo de tener miedo de que putin se enfade suena a debilidad .


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


>


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

Otra de las mentiras de Bucha , las víctimas llevaban el brazalete blanco porque eran pro rusos.

La explicación:


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



ponemos el vídeo para que no digan que es una foto trucada:


----------



## percutor (4 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El Tomahawk puede llevar cabeza nuclear, y por tanto si los rusos detectan uno volando hacia ellos están obligados a responder con MAD, porque no saben qué trae de regalo. Esto es así, simple y llanamente, nos guste o no.



el kalibr también puede llevar cabezas nucleares , y cuando han atacado ucrania ha llegado muy cerca de la frontera polaca , por lo que viendo la trayectoria del misil los americanos podrían pensar que se trataba de un misil nuclear y seguidamente lanzar un ataque nuclear a rusia , pero esto no ha pasado .


Por este motivo los rusos nunca deberían utilizar misiles kalibr , pero los han utilizado muchas veces .

Y si fuera por eso , los ucranianos podían lanzar misiles escalonadamente , primero dentro de las fronteras de ucrania , y paultinamente más lejos para que los rusos vieran que no hay ataque nuclear , y así poco a poco hasta llegara su alcance máximo .

Pero es que además ucrania no tiene armas nucleares , por lo que los rusos nuca denerían temer un ataque nuclear . 

Todo suena a excusas de cobarde mientra que los rusos no tienen ninguna manía , empezando porque fueron los rusos los que empezaron este lío en 2014 iniciando una escalada militar al dar tanques a los rebeldes de una provincia de una nación soberana cómo es ucrania .


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2022)

La cía tiene monitorizada toda Ucrania , metro a metro.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La cía tiene monitorizada toda Ucrania , metro a metro.



Frente al ejército de Panchov Villarovich, los Yankees tienen al puto Skynet…


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Habrá gente que no lo puede ver en el NYT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



después de todas las movidas que hemos visto, esto de los cadáveres no es tan difícil de creer

que se han zumbao hospitales y centros comerciales

hemos visto ambulancias tiroteadas y vehículos privados cosidos a balazos

los corredores de evacuación bombardeados o tiroteados

venganomejodas, que hay que estar cogiéndosela con papel de fumar porque los putiners y sus palmeros anormales andan sembrando dudas

como cuando las vacunas, que si provocan magnetismo, que si matan al 30% por ade en 3 meses, que si ahora paros cardiacos fulminantes...
da puto igual la memez, el caso es putear y hacer dudar de la realidad como consigna constante

así medran los hijodeputas estos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> O sea que los rusos usan misiles de crucero KALIBR contra ucrania pero ucrania no puede comprar misiles de crucero y lanzarlos contra rusia .
> Y por otra parte dices que ucrania no puede atacar dentro de rusia para que putin no se enfade . Bueno visto esto desde el primer día ucrania debería haberse rendido para que putin no se enfadara .
> 
> 
> ...



de ehcho ucrania ha lanzado tockas a suelo ruso aerodromos y tal..


----------



## Trovador (4 Abr 2022)

What Ukraine Needs To Win The War


A detailed list of weapons that Ukraine requires to win the war against Russia.




saveualist.com


----------



## Castellano (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El servicio de Airbnb ha prohibido a los ciudadanos Rusos y bielorrusos reservar alojamiento en todo el mundo.



Es el momento de ofrecer alojamiento a chortincitas rusas y bielorrusas con ganas de turistear por España.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Abr 2022)

Brillante hilo sobre los RGW90 Matador, que por cierto, ya están en el campo de batalla porque Rusia capturó al menos 1 hoy:




Unas capturillas poco comunes por aquí:


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Abr 2022)

Qué es lo que ha pasado en Butcher exactamente? En qué se diferencia del resto de pueblos retomados? No me entero de la historia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Abc123CBA (5 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Qué es lo que ha pasado en Butcher exactamente? En qué se diferencia del resto de pueblos retomados? No me entero de la historia.



A los rusos les ha jodido tanto perder el frente de norte de Kiev que han decidido matar a todo el pueblo incluido los perros.


----------



## percutor (5 Abr 2022)

pues hace casi 40 años ya había la version tierra aire del misil de crucero : 









BGM-109G Ground Launched Cruise Missile - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





de la época de los euromisiles , cuando los pacifistas mugrosos comunistas protestaban .


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

_ Según Zelensky, hay información de que en Borodyanka, la región de Kiev y algunas otras ciudades liberadas de la región, *el número de víctimas puede ser incluso mayor que en Bucha.

 *_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

TELON AL RAS, APURADO AL CERO

dentro de 4.000 años cuando el telon se levante, el homo gopnik se habra adecuado a la vida en el pantano, desarroyado ojos vidriosos, piel escamosa y una lengua en forma de raqueta para cazar las moscas



César Borgia dijo:


> El servicio de Airbnb ha prohibido a los ciudadanos Rusos y bielorrusos reservar alojamiento en todo el mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

esa escoria criminal indeseable cada vez esta mas en evidencia, como anticipo ya estan preparando una nueva rafaga de sanciones





César Borgia dijo:


> La cía tiene monitorizada toda Ucrania , metro a metro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

Ante ese panorama occidente no puede permanecer un dia mas sin establecer exclusion aerea sobre ucrania. Toda la basura que se ha vertido sobre Chamberlan, pende sobre occidente ahora como un boomerang.



Trovador dijo:


> _ Según Zelensky, hay información de que en Borodyanka, la región de Kiev y algunas otras ciudades liberadas de la región, *el número de víctimas puede ser incluso mayor que en Bucha.
> 
> *_


----------



## podemita medio (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> What Ukraine Needs To Win The War
> 
> 
> A detailed list of weapons that Ukraine requires to win the war against Russia.
> ...



Muy interesante la lectura del FAQ


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Alemania rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de comprar 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder. La facción Putinversteher en el poder en Alemania los desmantelará en su lugar.



Este tema supongo que se clarificará en los próximos días. Hay bastantes cosas entre bambalinas que se nos escapan. Aquí van unos puntos:
*1)* Los ukras no se cortan en pedir armamento. Desde Zelensky, Wladimir Klitschko hasta influencers dicen abiertamente que LO QUE NECESITA Ukrania son armas. Que otro tipo de ayudas (alimentos, humanitaria, etc.) sólo valen para que al final se las queden los rusos si Ukrania pierde.​​*2)* Alemania ya dijo que no podía mandar más Stingers, y 3 días después, como por arte de magia, aparecieron en un "doble fondo" de un "cajón" más Stingers que SÍ se podían enviar de los inventarios de la _Bundeswehr_.​​*3)* La industria armamentística ve que tienen que aprovechar su momento, y cada vez que el Gobierno dice que ya no hay más cosas que se puedan enviar desde el "sector público", la industria les replica que entonces se puede realizar la misma operación desde empresas del "sector privado". Meten presión.​​*4)* La Ministra de Defensa dice que todos los _Marder_s que tienen disponibles (para fuera) están en misiones de la OTAN, y que la retirada de estos _Marder_s de las misiones de la OTAN tiene que acordarse dentro del ámbito de la OTAN. Excusas que van a ralentizar la entrega, pero la entrega se producirá, porque la OTAN no se va a negar.​​*5)* El Ministro de Defensa de Ukrania (Oleksii Reznikov) pidió en una carta a la Ministra de Defensa de Alemania 100 _Marder_s y armamento pesado adicional. La Ministra de Defensa alemana hace un "balones fuera" y le dice que ella (SPD) no puede tomar la decisión por todo el gobierno tripartito (SPD+Verdes+Liberales). Que la decisión de entrega tiene que ser a nivel de Cancillería (Olaf Scholz). Esto también es lógico. No va a haber ningún problema porque están Los Verdes metiendo presión para que se entreguen más armas. DIE GRÜNEN (Los Verdes), un partido pacifista y antimilitarista que son los que más presión están metiendo para enviar armas frente a la postura más tibia del SPD, comprometida porque su vía histórica de diplomacia para/con Rusia se ha demostrado inútil.​​*6)* La vía de las sanciones ya no tiene (casi) más recorrido. Están preparando ya el 5º paquete de sanciones, con lo cual, si la cosa sigue escalando, no habrá más remedio que tomar las medidas "punitivas", porque las "didácticas" ya están agotadas.​​*7)* A Alemania le cuesta moverse. Hay que empujarla un poco pero, al final, acaban moviéndose. Lo de Bucha supone más presión al caldero, así que yo CREO que, al final, aparecerá Tamariz con algunos _Marder_s, o lo que sea. Y se acabarán enviando.​​*8)* Lo de que se van a achatarrar 100 _Marder_s, en lugar de pasárselos a Ukrania, no se lo cree ni El Tato, y alguien se lo inventado para crear presión.​
Mi predicción es que dentro de unos días aparecerán fotos de _Marder_s en suelo ukra. Atentos a las fotos de Twitter. 

Pido perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Dadaista (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues no, el retroceso es muy leve.
> Javelin Portable Anti-Tank Missile
> 
> A soft launch ejects the missile from the launch tube to give a low-recoil shoulder launch. The soft launch enables firing from inside buildings or covered positions. Once the missile is clear, the larger propellant in the second stage is ignited and the missile is propelled towards the target
> ...



Si Dios quiere no usare ninguno, por lo tanto ni me alegra no me entristece, solo satisface mi curiosidad. Y que los infantes no tengan anchas espaldas tampoco me quita el sueño. Desde mis tiempos mozos no le prestó mucha atención a ese tema, y aún asi me gustaban las feminas. Si no tiene retroceso imagino que alguna habrá


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

MIS DIEZ









Alemania expulsa a 40 diplomáticos rusos tras la masacre de Bucha


Oficina Federal para la Protección de la Constitución considera que las matanzas «son testimonio de la increíble brutalidad del régimen» de Putin




www.elcorreo.com













Francia decide expulsar del país a "numerosos" diplomáticos rusos


El Ejecutivo francés ha anunciado este lunes la expulsión del país de "numerosos" diplomáticos rusos al considerar que su actividad es contraria a los "intereses de seguridad" nacionales.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (5 Abr 2022)

En los proximas horas saldran mas masacres del ejercito Ruso, no solo esta ni es un caso aislado. Se estan investigando.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Noticia del 31/03/2022.


Spoiler: Fuente












Ukraine-Krieg: Überblick über deutsche Waffenlieferungen


Die Ukraine will weitere Waffen in Deutschland kaufen. Ein Überblick über deutsche Waffen im Arsenal der Ukraine.




www.zdf.de







Ukrania quiere COMPRARLE a Alemania armamento por valor de 300 millones de €. En total son alrededor de 200 productos.

Esta es una parte de la "lista de la compra":
-2.650 Panzerfaust del tipo RGW90 HH "Matador" (13 millones de €). 500m de alcance. Hay otro del tipo "Wirkmittel 90" con alcance de 1.200m, pero este último NO aparece en la lista de la compra.​-500 Misiles de defensa antiaérea "Fliegerfaust 2 Stinger" del tipo _Fire-and-Forget_ (Disparas y te olvidas). Altitud máxima de 3.000m. Recorrido máximo de 17segundos.​-2.700 Misiles de defensa antiaérea "Strela". Altitud máxima 2.300m. Alcance horizontal máximo 4.200m. Fabricación soviética. Está en los inventarios de la _Bundeswehr_ porque estaban en la antigua DDR.​-18 drones de reconocimiento​-Cañones de artillería 122mm Haubitze "D-30". 22km de alcance​-Morteros​-3.000 equipos de visión nocturna​-miles de chalecos y cascos​


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> A los rusos les ha jodido tanto perder el frente de norte de Kiev que han decidido matar a todo el pueblo incluido los perros.



Los nazis se fueron de Italia ametrallando civiles.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Intervención humanitaria cojones ya.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (5 Abr 2022)

Estan minando toda ukrania los rusos y eso sera un gran problema en el futuro!


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Abr 2022)

Lo ruskis siempre fueron unos perros cobardes unos sinvergüenzas de aúpa y ahora solo se está viendo el reflejo de su maldad en toda su plenitud .Estos agresores e invasores lo pagarán muy caro que no quepa la menor duda.
Sanciones y más sanciones para ese país en todos los ámbitos expulsarlos de todos los sitios no hacer tratos con asesinos terroristas del Kremlin.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Noticia del 31/03/2022.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fuente
> ...



Lo que me parece más interesante es lo de los cañones D30.
Está claro que cuando se pide algo como eso no tienes en mente ni una guerra meramente defensiva ni ponerte a "negociar" nada con quien te está agrediendo. Muchos grandes núcleos rusos en el área aún ocupada estarían a tiro con un pequeño empujón.


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Estan minando toda ukrania los rusos y eso sera un gran problema en el futuro!





Es cierto, pero también van a impedir que los orcos avancen y el paso del tiempo va ahogando a Putinia y reforzando a Ucrania, a medida que se vayan conociendo las atrocidades cometidas por los invasores Ucrania recibirá más respaldo y más ayuda mientras que las sanciones a Putinia se irán endureciendo más y más.


Esas mismas atrocidades harán que incluso Crimea vuelva a estar bajo administración ucraniana. Al zar enano va a volver a salirle el tiro por la culata. Otra vez. Pero todo es parte de su plan magistral. Genius.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info















A ALEMANIA SE LE ACABA DE IR LA FLAPA DEL TODO













Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com






PENSARA CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO


​Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

ese artefacto orco tiene un sensor sísmico que al activarse expulsa una granada al aire creando una nube de metralla antipersona


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La ministra de defensa dijo que esos vehículos están actualmente comprometidos con la OTAN y que deberían primero ponerse de acuerdo con la OTAN, de desmantelarlos no he leído nada. A ver que dicen ahora, pero supongo que la OTAN no pondrá pegas.





Dr Polux dijo:


> Alemania rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de comprar 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder. La facción Putinversteher en el poder en Alemania los desmantelará en su lugar.



El autor del hilo de Twitter, el tal Michael, es un poco liante.
Ya le responden un montón de gente a lo largo de su hilo. El tío se refiere a una campa donde debe de haber más de una centena de _Marder_s y _Gepard_s que llevan allí más de 10 años. Muchos han sido canibalizados o empleados como "donantes" para reparaciones. Están oxidados, les faltan piezas que se ven a simple vista desde las fotos. El tal Michael hace un _totum revolutum_ con todo: un refrito de _Putinversteher_ del Gobierno Alemán (los que más comprensión presentan con Putin) con unos supuestos _Marder_s que van a ser achatarrados ahora (según él) cuando llevan 12 años pudriéndose a la intemperie.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Vosotros no estáis aquí pero ha cambiado bastante la complacencia con Rusia. El problema viene de antes, la dependencia energética es muy real.
> 
> Merkel no fue la causante, fue antes aún. Esa asociación juvenil en la que estuvo Merkel era obligatoria si querías estudiar, en la práctica todos los chicos estaban en los pioneros. Yo he jugado con juguetes de esa época de una amiga que estuvo en esa asociación, era imposible no estar, estamos hablando de un régimen comunista.
> 
> Organización de Pioneros Ernst Thälmann - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



La relación Alemania-Rusia siempre ha sido *díficil* y *compleja*. Yo paso de intentar explicarlo en el foro porque me llevaría mucho tiempo. 

En situaciones como las de Ukrania es muy importante saber QUÉ puedes esperar de QUIÉN. Alemania se está mojando más de lo que cabría esperar de ella, pero menos de lo deseable, aunque como bien dices, está virando poco a poco.

Te dejo unos vídeos por si te interesan. Están bastante bien como introducción para entender toda la complejidad histórica:


Spoiler: 1. Russland und Deutschland: Eine schwierige Geschichte









Spoiler: 2. Die Geschichte der Russlanddeutschen









Spoiler: 3. Die Russischen Revolutionen erklärt









Spoiler: 4. Überfall auf die Sowjetunion | Vernichtungskrieg








Suma a estos puntos otros conceptos más actuales:


Karamba dijo:


> Alemania en este aspecto deja mucho que desear, por bastantes motivos:
> a) Tiene un "polvorín" interno (cerca de 3 millones de rusoparlantes, muchos rusos pero también ukras)
> b) Miedo a no confundirse, lo que lleva a la tibieza. Ojo, que la inacción puede ser otra forma de "no acertar". Si Alemania se confuniese, saben que hay un montón de escopetas cargadas para arremeter contra ellos.
> c) _Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft_ (economía, economía, economía). El gas no es sólo para calentarse, también para arrancar centrales de ciclo combinado cuando las renovables están "perezosas", para la industria, etc.). Mucha dependencia.
> ...



A veces las cosas se ven muy fáciles desde la barra del bar, pero luego resultan mucho más complejas.
Por establecer una comparación odiosa... El tema de España con el Sáhara y Marruecos no tiene ni el 10% de complejidad histórica que el tema de Alemania con Rusia.... y España es incapaz de "resolverlo".


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La merkel es un puto agente para la desestabilizacion de alemania y europa



NO.
La Merkel (y George Bush hijo y un montón de mandatarios más) inició una etapa en la que se esperaba (con ilusión y mayor o menor acierto de realismo) que Rusia formase parte de Europa como un vecino en el que puedes confiar. Es decir, unas RELACIONES NORMALES y NORMALIZADAS. Si bien Rusia casi seguro que nunca iba a ser parte ni de la UE ni de la OTAN.

Las apuestas históricas tienen eso: que se demuestran acertadas o equivocadas. A día de hoy, la apuesta de Merkel (pero también de Kohl y de Schroeder) se han demostrado equivocadas, nada más. Y ahora toca enderezar, nada más.

Se eligió a propósito una candidata _Ossi_ (=de la ex-DDR) para ser Canciller con el objetivo de cohesionar el país, cohesión que 30 años después no ha sido aún alcanzada del todo. Después de 50 años de separación, las 2 Alemanias se parecían como un huevo a una castaña. Para que te hagas una idea y como anécdota, hablando de perros, hasta la raza de pastor alemán de la República Federal no tenía nada que ver con la raza de pastor alemán que evolucionó en la DDR.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Parte de lo que saquean los dimitris es enviado utilizando una agencia de transportes bielorrusa y ya tienen identificados con fotos y nombres a los soldados de la horda que han hecho esos envíos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pregunto si sólo han saqueado a los ukras.... o también tienen la costumbre de hacerlo en sus cuarteles. 
Luego los tanques y los vehículos están como están: que si faltan piezas, que si falta gasolina, que si las ruedas no tienen perfil.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013276
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013266


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

*IN THE END *

*OH HI LOL *
​

in the end​211​474​79​

*CHEKMATE*​165​414​69​

oranges​27347479
















333 views13th-GEN_PATRIOT _*❤✔*_, 22:00​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

MEANWHILE

NO MUY LEJOS DE ALLI


ALEMANIA TIENE GRANDE ANSIDA DE TUBO RUSO


Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón

*CHUPA INDUSTRIA ALEMANA .. CHUPA A VER QUE SALE*

​


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Qué es lo que ha pasado en *Butcher* exactamente? En qué se diferencia del resto de pueblos retomados? No me entero de la historia.



En la pregunta va la respuesta.


Spoiler: Butcher en inglés es.......



......carnicero.
Supongo que te referías a Bucha o Butcha, según el idioma. Bueno, pues resulta que por Bucha ha pasado un carnicero turco-chino a las órdenes del Carnicero Mayor del Kremlin. Por lo demás, no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

El enano mongol del kremlin 

>liberando a la raza blanca
>asesinatos en masa de su población joven que ya se está reduciendo
>también es la capital del aborto

¿Cómo ven esto los derechistas y dicen "esto tiene perfecto sentido


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.
> 
> 
> The images rebut Russia’s claim that the killing of civilians in Bucha, near Kyiv, took place after its soldiers had left town.
> ...



Para nuestros amigos pro-rusos, NYT son sionistas a sueldo de Soros. Ya verás como usan eso para desacreditar esta evidencia aplastante.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para nuestros amigos pro-rusos, NYT son sionistas a sueldo de Soros. Ya verás como usan eso para desacreditar esta evidencia aplastante.



Sinceramente, no se a que estamos esperando a entrar allí. Por lo menos cerrarles el cielo. Rusia, no es está en condiciones de pedir absolutamente nada y si los chinos se quieren hundir con el oso ruso, allá ellos. Ya hay hechos, pruebas y motivos de sobra para dar un apoyo moral a la intervención. Si hay paises díscolos, que los habrá, que apechuguen con sus decisiones. Que el tiempo y el karma son muy cabrones y pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Que grande Hertling. Obligada lectura:

*You can't throw units like these back into the fight and expect different results

 *


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que grande Hertling. Obligada lectura:
> 
> *You can't throw units like these back into the fight and expect different results
> 
> *





Resumiendo, que Rusia lo va a tener que echar TODO.


Entretanto esperamos que Ucrania se rearme a tope y puedas seguir rebajando objetivos rusos.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

Parte de guerra de ayer de la web Study Of War. Mariupol, a duras penas sigue dando guerra, a pesar de que ya hay rendiciones masivas allí. No creen que se pueda aguantar mucho más en esa ciudad.

El punto caliente está ahora en Izium y alrededores por su importancia estrategica y la posibilidad que daría de embolsar al ejercito ucraniano en la zona de Dombas.





__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces continue to make little to no progress in frontal assaults to capture Donetsk and Luhansk Oblasts, their current main effort of the war. Russian units in Donbas face growing morale and supply issues. Additionally, the Ukrainian defenders




www.understandingwar.org





OJITO, que según el servicio de inteligencia Ucro, han capturado documentos donde el ejercito ruso se compromete a compensar a los soldados en días y vacaciones la falta y el retraso en la paga de salarios.

_" Ukraine’s Military Intelligence Directorate (GUR) separately reported that it acquired a document signed by Deputy Southern Military District commander Pyotr Gibert indicating that Russian officers are compensating their troops with the promise of additional leave days due to the inability to pay promised monthly salaries in cash.[3] "_


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> el kalibr también puede llevar cabezas nucleares , y cuando han atacado ucrania ha llegado muy cerca de la frontera polaca , por lo que viendo la trayectoria del misil los americanos podrían pensar que se trataba de un misil nuclear y seguidamente lanzar un ataque nuclear a rusia , pero esto no ha pasado .
> 
> 
> Por este motivo los rusos nunca deberían utilizar misiles kalibr , pero los han utilizado muchas veces .
> ...



Los Kalibr no han caído en Polonia, así que "no cuentan" para la escalada nuclear.

Todo lo que rodea la doctrina MAD es muy nebuloso y está cambiando todo el tiempo. Una cosa es tirar Tomahawks en Irak. Hasta te daría por bueno que Rusia toleraría un Tomahawk que se "escapa" de Ucrania por 10 km y cae en un descampado ruso, aunque ese nivel de imprecisión y de provocación llevaría a una escalada de tensión fijo.

Otra cosa es que un misil con capacidad nuclear vuele más de 10 km sobre un país con capacidad nuclear, digamos, "nativa" (US, Rusia, Francia, UK). No vale con ir rascando kilómetros de jijijaja, porque ya el primero que entre en territorio ruso aunque sea 1 metro levantaría la alerta a "el próximo error quiere decir MAD, vosotros veréis", y va en serio. Ya hemos estado en ese punto un par de veces que se sepa.

En la actual escalada parece que Rusia "ha permitido" la provisión de material bélico a un país en frontera sin pasar a MAD. Pero ha dejado claro que ese es el límite. No permitirá exclusión aérea ni intervención abierta a menos que sean ellos los que escalen primero.

La terminología de "cobarde" aquí no se aplica. Tú no eres más valiente que nadie por pedir decisiones kamikazes. El papel lo aguanta todo, incluso decir alegremente "pues venga, que vuelen esos misiles nucleares y acabamos con todo de una vez". El escenario nuclear y la amenaza MAD implican que un ejército/nación debilitados pero con capacidad nuclear _potencial_ deben ser tratados de forma diferente a países sin esa capacidad, porque no hace falta ni un soldado para soltar todas las cabezas nucleares y a tomar por culo con todo (Dead Hand - Wikipedia).

Por último, quid prodest? OK, tiramos unos Tomahawk (no nucleares) en el mismo centro de Moscú y otros cuantos en S. Petesburgo. ¿Qué has conseguido? Matar dos o tres mil personas? Para qué? A menos que tengas planeado exterminar a 100.000.000 de personas y reemplazarlas con europeos pura raza, ni Rusia ni los rusos se van a ir a ningún sitio.

Y en realidad no hace ni falta. Lo único que necesitamos es crear un nuevo telón de acero y mandarlos con sus amigos de Corea del Norte o Cuba.


----------



## gargamelix (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La relación Alemania-Rusia siempre ha sido *díficil* y *compleja*. Yo paso de intentar explicarlo en el foro porque me llevaría mucho tiempo.



jejeje, a veces leo cosas que me gustaría comentar y también me pasa eso. 

Hay algunos temas con los que los alemanes tienen excesiva tendencia a las pajas mentales, sin negar que tiene miga. Recuerdo esos "expertos en Rusia" que pululaban por debates de tv en Alemania desentrañando el alma rusa, me imagino que estarán a tope ahora pero hace lustros que no veo tv.


----------



## Hekatomber (5 Abr 2022)

La OTAN no va a intervenir para establecer una zona de exclusión aérea. 

Empezar a derribar Sukhois elevaria el DEFCON a un nivel que nadie desea, además de que para ello tendría que arriesgarse a perder preciosos cazas y pilotos.

No es necesario. 
Los crimenes de guerra de los rusos lo que van a provocar es una lluvia de material belico para los Ukros. 
Con un buen suministro de misiles antiaereos, drones, artilleria guiada por laser y visores nocturnos los rusos no tienen nada que hacer.
Para cualquiera que tenga la mínima formación militar es evidente que el desempeño del ejercito ruso en este mes de guerra ha sido entre desastroso y patético. 
Evidentemente sigue teniendo una fuerza de choque enorme y domina zonas por aplastamiento. Superioridad aerea, artilleria a saco y miles de blindados, pero con el nivel de inteligencia que manejan los ucranianos ( gracias a los yankees), la determinación de la tropa y el equipamiento preciso a Vladimiro le quedan 3 opciones:

-Envainarsela, quedarse con Crimea ( y gracias)

-Destruir media Ucrania, ser aniquilado y perderlo todo.

-Nukes ... y a tomar por culo todos.


----------



## uberales (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013154
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013155



Me le esperaba más listo a este tío... Al menos lo parecía.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Parte de guerra de ayer de la web Study Of War. Mariupol, a duras penas sigue dando guerra, a pesar de que ya hay rendiciones masivas allí. No creen que se pueda aguantarta mucho más en esa ciudad.



Según militaryland.net la rendición en Mariupol pudiera ser medio fake muchos twitter observadores están encontrando inconsistencias en el vídeo que mostraron 

Pudiera ser verdad pero yo soy bastante escéptico especialmente por el pobre progreso mostrado por las fuerzas rusas en ya casi 1 mes


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Un ruso decente. Ya es raro:


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)

Extractos de un artículo para consumo interno ruso:



Los rusos tienen un relato propio, y otro distinto para vender en el exterior (tanto para ser repartido por nuestros queridos CM como por los tontos útiles que trabajan gratis). Pero el de consumo interno es terrible: todo aquel que no sea explícitamente pro-ruso en Ucrania es un nazi, por activa o por pasiva, y por tanto debe ser "reeducado" o exterminado. No es que pretendan anexionarse Ucrania, sino que la idea es des-ucranizarla para llenarla de rusos. Hitler era un puto aficcionado al lado de esta "gente".


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Según militaryland.net la rendición en Mariupol pudiera ser medio fake muchos twitter observadores están encontrando inconsistencias en el vídeo que mostraron
> 
> Pudiera ser verdad pero yo soy bastante escéptico especialmente por el pobre progreso mostrado por las fuerzas rusas en ya casi 1 mes



Ojalá.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> En los proximas horas saldran mas masacres del ejercito Ruso, no solo esta ni es un caso aislado. Se estan investigando.



Las masacres que han salido son de ukronazis reventando prisioneros de guerra Rusos, atando gente a farolas , violando niños y matando civiles


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Extractos de un artículo para consumo interno ruso:
> 
> 
> 
> Los rusos tienen un relato propio, y otro distinto para vender en el exterior (tanto para ser repartido por nuestros queridos CM como por los tontos útiles que trabajan gratis). Pero el de consumo interno es terrible: todo aquel que no sea explícitamente pro-ruso en Ucrania es un nazi, por activa o por pasiva, y por tanto debe ser "reeducado" o exterminado. No es que pretendan anexionarse Ucrania, sino que la idea es des-ucranizarla para llenarla de rusos. Hitler era un puto aficcionado al lado de esta "gente".



La diferencia entre Hitler y Putin es que Hitler escribió en un libro todo lo que quería hacer. Putin ha mentido desde el primer día respecto a lo que pretendía hacer.

Quitando esto, misma narrativa, objetivos similares, estética idéntica.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La relación Alemania-Rusia siempre ha sido *díficil* y *compleja*. Yo paso de intentar explicarlo en el foro porque me llevaría mucho tiempo.
> 
> En situaciones como las de Ukrania es muy importante saber QUÉ puedes esperar de QUIÉN. Alemania se está mojando más de lo que cabría esperar de ella, pero menos de lo deseable, aunque como bien dices, está virando poco a poco.
> 
> ...



España no quiere ni puede resolverlo. Hace un tiempo me contó una diplomática española que al régimen marroquí es necesario concederle todas las victorias que sea necesario porque si se cae viene el terrible oslamismo. Esa es la doctrina del Palacio de Santa Cruz, quizá interesadamente impuesta, pero es la que hay. Por eso las armas más viejas están en las plazas de soberanía, los aviones más viejos en Canarias a pesar de que supuestamente Marruecos no las pretende (esto es tmsbien la doctrina de Exteriores). Y a cada acometida del régimen debemos ir cediendo poco a poco, de hecho me temo que en el ministerio correrá el champán cuando Jorge Javier por fin controle el Sáhara. Obviamente lo siguiente son las plazas norteafricanas pero también en Marruecos son un poco chinos con el tema de los tiempos y tienen claro que eso será para legitimar al actual heredero una vez ocupe el trono.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Por cierto. He visto ya en varios sitios que los de Oryx tienen muchos problemas para procesar todo el backlog de equipamiento ruso tras la huida de Kiev. Es probable que los números ahora mismo sean bastante más altos de lo que consiguen reportar.


----------



## hightower (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> que no es calopez @txusky_g, este foro ha sido comprado por empresas de desinformación



Lo de @calopez clama al cielo ya. Francamente.


----------



## gargamelix (5 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Me le esperaba más listo a este tío... Al menos lo parecía.



Al final me habéis hecho mirar quien es este tipo y no puedo ver más por falta de tiempo ahora, pero alguien que dice defender la separación de poderes en España y se lamenta de los abusos del Estado... qué cojones encuentra ejemplar en Rusia? mi no comprender.


----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que grande Hertling. Obligada lectura:
> 
> *You can't throw units like these back into the fight and expect different results
> 
> *



Over the last few days, we've heard the RU force N of Kyiv is "withdrawing" or "redeploying." Both those terms indicate a force moving under a pre-determined plan. That's not what happened N of Kyiv. The RU forces there were mauled, routed. 


esa es la impresión que tengo yo también, no se retiran por una cuestión táctica, sino porque han sido masacrados de forma impensable


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Limón (5 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Lo de @calopez clama al cielo ya. Francamente.



El foro va a terminar cerrado por la pereza del puto calvo.
Se lo han tomado CMs venezolanos y se la suda.


----------



## hightower (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Al final me habéis hecho mirar quien es este tipo y no puedo ver más por falta de tiempo ahora, pero alguien que dice defender la separación de poderes en España y se lamenta de los abusos del Estado... qué cojones encuentra ejemplar en Rusia? mi no comprender.



Si seguramente sea listo. Pero si tu jefe te dice que peras, pues peras. A todos nos pasa en nuestro trabajo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Al final me habéis hecho mirar quien es este tipo y no puedo ver más por falta de tiempo ahora, pero alguien que dice defender la separación de poderes en España y se lamenta de los abusos del Estado... qué cojones encuentra ejemplar en Rusia? mi no comprender.



Una buena parte de la propaganda rusa se centra en deslegitimar las instituciones occidentales: UE mala, OTAN mala, España no es una democracia, Estados Unidos no es una democracia, la prensa te engaña, TTIP acabará con la UE... En cada lugar y sitio empujan cierto discurso para tratar de erosionar al máximo la confianza en las instituciones.

En concreto Rubén GisbeRT tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española, afirma que España no es una democracia (al igual que hacen los separratas catalanes). Si bien tiene algún punto en su discurso que comparto, es totalmente ridículo llegar a afirmar que España no es una democracia por el hecho de tener algunos fallos o cosas mejorables.

No descarto que este personaje sea agente o tonto útil de Rusia desde hace más tiempo, porque es curioso que justo el primer día de la invasión saliera a soltar el discursito del Kremlin, así de la nada:




El tipo ha llegado allí y se ha puesto a mentir y manipular, mientras se las da de imparcial y neutral. Es un desinformador de poca monta, pero que seguramente engañe a muchos, aunque no a tantos como el coronel...


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Un ruso decente. Ya es raro:



No @txusky_g los rusos que yo he conocido han sido decentes en su gran mayoría. Con más corazón que cualquier sueco o cualquier inglés. Mejores personas y más generosos. A mi hijo la ha criado, entre otras, dos rusas en la guardería, antiputin para más señas.

Pero esto que estamos viendo es ultranacionalismo y genocidio. Dudo mucho que todos los rusos apoyen esto. No me lo creo. Eso sería la explicación fácil pero no es así. La ex de mi hermano que casi fue de la familia... era decente, era antiputin. Y así. 

Eso es lo jodido. No puedes odiar a un pueblo entero y desear que los vaporicen con armas nucleares. La vida no es así de sencilla. 

Lo que hay que reventar es su sistema y su cleptocracia. Vamos, que a muerte con el aislamiento.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

Y déjame que te cuente una anécdota personal. Yo hace muchos años tenía una novieta que desgraciadamente falleció muy joven. Yo estaba destrozado, trabajando en un laboratorio aquí en Suecia... y se me saltaban las lágrimas. Tu crees que algún miserable protestante se acercó a preguntarme algo? No. La única que se acercó fue una rusa que hacía una pequeña estancia (es decir, era la que menos conocía). Vino a mi sitio y me dio un abrazo. 

Eso son los rusos. 

Desgraciadamente Bucha también son los rusos.


----------



## At4008 (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Una buena parte de la propaganda rusa se centra en deslegitimar las instituciones occidentales: UE mala, OTAN mala, España no es una democracia, Estados Unidos no es una democracia, la prensa te engaña, TTIP acabará con la UE... En cada lugar y sitio empujan cierto discurso para tratar de erosionar al máximo la confianza en las instituciones.
> 
> En concreto Rubén GisbeRT tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española, afirma que España no es una democracia (al igual que hacen los separratas catalanes). Si bien tiene algún punto en su discurso que comparto, es totalmente ridículo llegar a afirmar que España no es una democracia por el hecho de tener algunos fallos o cosas mejorables.
> 
> ...



LLevaba mucho tiempo pensando que Gisbert era simplemente un imbécil, pero ahora veo que es que trabaja para la desinformación rusa.

Ahora cobra sentido toda la retórica que viene defendiendo este personaje.


----------



## Informatico77 (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Al final me habéis hecho mirar quien es este tipo y no puedo ver más por falta de tiempo ahora, pero alguien que dice defender la separación de poderes en España y se lamenta de los abusos del Estado... qué cojones encuentra ejemplar en Rusia? mi no comprender.



Efectivamente. Y es la prueba de que está comprado, como muchos en este foro. Sí, aquí hay mucho que mejorar, pero que me pongan a la infecta y megacorrupta Rusia como ejemplo de libertad no cuela ni creo que cuele para nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Informatico77 (5 Abr 2022)

Hekatomber dijo:


> La OTAN no va a intervenir para establecer una zona de exclusión aérea.
> 
> Empezar a derribar Sukhois elevaria el DEFCON a un nivel que nadie desea, además de que para ello tendría que arriesgarse a perder preciosos cazas y pilotos.
> 
> ...



Descarta las nukes. Antes se lo cepillan desde dentro. No le conviene a nadie.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas parece que ya se han adaptado, adaptados a que les maten lo cual para Putler es bueno ya tiene un ejercito que se deja matar cada vez que se lo ordenen.

Putin esta preparando o mejor dicho ya ejecutando una ofensiva de gran fuerza en el este del país esta trasladando lo que le quedo del norte de Kiev al Dombass y en los próximos días va a aumentar la intensidad

Pasamos del conflicto armado entre estados a una guerra mas local limitado solo al este del país 

A Mariupol le están dando con todo lo que tienen ya demolieron toda la ciudad ahora solo quieren las ruinas la OTAN sus países fuertes Reino Unido, USA, Alemania (Francia es un chiste) deben abordar el problema militarmente la transferencia de armamento pesado y moderno debe acelerarse no hay que regalar nada a Putler que se joda, que las fuerzas de Putler se desangren que mueran que se empantanen, Putler lo que quiere es que tu seas siempre la paloma y el ser el halcón , no hay que ser paloma con Putler el apuesta a que tu cedas, no hay que ceder con el que sus rateros de mierda sean destripados el se vera en una situación sin salida, si tira Nukes se le dan Nukes a los Ucranianos para que las tiren al este, Putler solo gana por fuerza bruta cero creatividad militar son sus fuerzas alto mando de eunucos que solo han ascendido por ser peleles del dictador 

No puedes ceder con dictadores bananeros criminales hay que poner a Putler en una situación sin salida el se lo busco en la guerra no puedes tener compasión mucho menos con una rata criminal como Putler, Putler esta débil a nivel interno el no sobrevivirá una derrota en Ucrania


----------



## gargamelix (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Una buena parte de la propaganda rusa se centra en deslegitimar las instituciones occidentales: UE mala, OTAN mala, España no es una democracia, Estados Unidos no es una democracia, la prensa te engaña, TTIP acabará con la UE... En cada lugar y sitio empujan cierto discurso para tratar de erosionar al máximo la confianza en las instituciones.
> 
> En concreto Rubén GisbeRT tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española, afirma que España no es una democracia (al igual que hacen los separratas catalanes). Si bien tiene algún punto en su discurso que comparto, es totalmente ridículo llegar a afirmar que España no es una democracia por el hecho de tener algunos fallos o cosas mejorables.
> 
> ...



Los problemas en España existen y son muy graves, como la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial de Felipe González de 1985. Eso no es ninguna broma, es real y ha resultado un desastre en el largo plazo.

Pero cómo puede ser que un tipo que subraya este tipo de cosas después justifique lo que está haciendo el Estado ruso! es una contradicción imposible de mantener! No lo conocía, pero le huelen los pies a kilometros, con una incoherencia así este tipo está totalmente deslegitimizado y sí me cuadra lo que dices.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No @txusky_g los rusos que yo he conocido han sido decentes en su gran mayoría. Con más corazón que cualquier sueco o cualquier inglés. Mejores personas y más generosos. A mi hijo la ha criado, entre otras, dos rusas en la guardería, antiputin para más señas.
> 
> Pero esto que estamos viendo es ultranacionalismo y genocidio. Dudo mucho que todos los rusos apoyen esto. No me lo creo. Eso sería la explicación fácil pero no es así. La ex de mi hermano que casi fue de la familia... era decente, era antiputin. Y así.
> 
> ...



Acepto tu argumento, pero añado que ahora hace falta que los rusos decentes hagan cosas decentes para demostrar que lo son.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> LLevaba mucho tiempo pensando que Gisbert era simplemente un imbécil, pero ahora veo que es que trabaja para la desinformación rusa.
> 
> Ahora cobra sentido toda la retórica que viene defendiendo este personaje.



Este es tan imbécil que es capaz de no cobrar y trabajar de pagafantas de los servicios secretos rusos para hacer méritos.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas parece que ya se han adaptado, adaptados a que les maten lo cual para Putler es bueno ya tiene un ejercito que se deja matar cada vez que se lo ordenen.
> 
> Putin esta preparando o mejor dicho ya ejecutando una ofensiva de gran fuerza en el este del país esta trasladando lo que le quedo del norte de Kiev al Dombass y en los próximos días va a aumentar la intensidad
> 
> ...



Salvo lo de las nukes estoy de acuerdo. Esa es la mentalidad rusa también, que es lo que nos ha traído aquí. Contemporizar y mostrar blandura (otros lo llamaríamos ser dialogante e intentar llegar a acuerdos) es como cocaína para el Putin. Desde el 2012 está convencido que somos unos cagaos. Por eso, como a cualquier bully, lo que hay que hacer ahora es inflarlo a ostias y humillarlo delante de todo el mundo. 

Es un bully. Su modus operandi es el mobbing. Primero una colleja. Luego un insulto. Luego te tira la cartera a la cabeza. Luego te empuja y te hace sangre. Finalmente te intenta estrangular. A los bullys solo se les para expulsándolos o que al acosado se le pire la pinza y le infle a ostias. 

En esas estamos. El acosado (ukrania) está inflando a ostias al "bully" (Rusia).


----------



## Josant2022 (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Una buena parte de la propaganda rusa se centra en deslegitimar las instituciones occidentales: UE mala, OTAN mala, España no es una democracia, Estados Unidos no es una democracia, la prensa te engaña, TTIP acabará con la UE... En cada lugar y sitio empujan cierto discurso para tratar de erosionar al máximo la confianza en las instituciones.
> 
> En concreto Rubén GisbeRT tiene una plataforma para deslegitimar la democracia española, afirma que España no es una democracia (al igual que hacen los separratas catalanes). Si bien tiene algún punto en su discurso que comparto, es totalmente ridículo llegar a afirmar que España no es una democracia por el hecho de tener algunos fallos o cosas mejorables.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es una crítica sana de los fallos y mejoras que sin duda la democracia española necesita: independencia judicial, listas abiertas, etc

Y otra muy distinta es que te cuente eso un defensor de la “democracia” de Putin. Y que diga que el es trevijanista o no se que rollo poniéndose pijo y sibarita, mientras en Rusia pasa por alto la detención de opositores, el asesinato sistemático de oponentes politicos, el fraude evidente en los resultados de elecciones, etc etc etc.

Es de un hipócrita y produce tal ASCO alguien así que dan ganas de reproducir sus métodos de eliminación. Al menos que se quejen con razón.


----------



## Trumbo (5 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Al final me habéis hecho mirar quien es este tipo y no puedo ver más por falta de tiempo ahora, pero alguien que dice defender la separación de poderes en España y se lamenta de los abusos del Estado... qué cojones encuentra ejemplar en Rusia? mi no comprender.



A parte de indigencia moral...€€€€€€$$$$$. Y punto.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

_"...ejjjque los ucronazis..."_


Josant2022 dijo:


> Una cosa es una crítica sana de los fallos y mejoras que sin duda la democracia española necesita: independencia judicial, listas abiertas, etc
> 
> *Y otra muy distinta es que te cuente eso un defensor de la “democracia” de Putin. Y que diga que el es trevijanista o no se que rollo poniéndose pijo y sibarita*, mientras en Rusia pasa por alto la detención de opositores, el asesinato sistemático de oponentes politicos, el fraude evidente en los resultados de elecciones, etc etc etc.
> 
> Es de un hipócrita y produce tal ASCO alguien así que dan ganas de reproducir sus métodos de eliminación.



Sí, se pone estupendo con la democracia española y no sabe como funciona el sistema electoral español y que las circunscripciones son las provincias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Nuevo vídeo de vuestros tiktokers favoritos:


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Lugansk

Que mala pinta tiene ese humo rojo:


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

Leña al mono hasta que baje del árbol:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Salvo lo de las nukes estoy de acuerdo. Esa es la mentalidad rusa también, que es lo que nos ha traído aquí. Contemporizar y mostrar blandura (otros lo llamaríamos ser dialogante e intentar llegar a acuerdos) es como cocaína para el Putin. Desde el 2012 está convencido que somos unos cagaos. Por eso, como a cualquier bully, lo que hay que hacer ahora es inflarlo a ostias y humillarlo delante de todo el mundo.
> 
> Es un bully. Su modus operandi es el mobbing. Primero una colleja. Luego un insulto. Luego te tira la cartera a la cabeza. Luego te empuja y te hace sangre. Finalmente te intenta estrangular. A los bullys solo se les para expulsándolos o que al acosado se le pire la pinza y le infle a ostias.
> 
> En esas estamos. El acosado (ukrania) está inflando a ostias al "bully" (Rusia).



Putler tiene las nukes como póliza de seguro hay que convencerlo que no cuenta con ese recurso, de lo contrario el gana porque el calcula que tu vas a ceder porque te amenaza con Nukes, hay que sacarlo de ese escenario de ventaja que el cree que tiene, si usted usa nukes contra los Ucranianos entonces los Ucranianos usaran en su contra ahí su escenario de superioridad termina se ve acorralado, los pro rusitos en el floro están desesperados que use Nukes en Ucrania si no las ha usado es porque hay algo que le contiene y no es precisamente condolerse por los civiles Ucranianos el cual detesta profundamente 

El sabe que toca 1m2 de territorio de la OTAN es vuelto cenizas radioactivas en cuestión de horas es barrido el no puede hacer nada contra occidente si se decide proporcionar nukes a los Ucranianos.

Si el esta convencido de ganar usando nukes y occidente no hace nada entonces Putler ya gano porque el calcula que tu vas a ceder en su nivel de amenaza.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Acepto tu argumento, pero añado que ahora hace falta que los rusos decentes hagan cosas decentes para demostrar que lo son.



Tampoco es tan fácil con esa propaganda brutal que tienen. Es como pedirle a un norcoreano que haga huelga contra el gordo fanegas.


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

Un residente de la zona cercana a la autopista Zhytomyr encontró sus auriculares por geolocalización, que hizo en casa, en Bielorrusia. El ejército ruso no son guerreros, son merodeadores y pícaros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

la MAD es basura sovietica para disuadir a una ejercito superior a atacar a uno inferior pero con armas nucleares; para un actor siempre sera mejor soportar una rendicion incondicional que una vaporizacion nuclear incondicional
La OTAN puede hacer lo que le salgalnabo en ucrania, exclusion aerea o incluso poner tropas que los carniceros de bucha tragan solo hiel.
La OTAN esta haciendo estrategicamente, el ridículo. No se con que cara se les va a poder mirar a los ucranianos.
La OTAN ha entregado ucrania a un oso que nos amenaza con exterminios nucleares cada 24/7, porque stultenberg esta mas preocupado por que rusia no se siente insegura a que los paises otan no se sientan inseguros (un traidor). Y si ucrania no ha caido no ha sido por la OTAN o la UE, ha sido por los cojonazos ucranianos y por la providencia. Tambien claro por una ayuda contenida y vital, pero esa ayuda entraba dentro del calculo de que kiev iba a caer ante putler e ya, el calculo nunca fue evitar la caida de ucrania, sino mejorar el desempeño ucraniano costeefectivamente.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putler tiene las nukes como póliza de seguro hay que convencerlo que no cuenta con ese recurso, de lo contrario el gana porque el calcula que tu vas a ceder porque te amenaza con Nukes, hay que sacarlo de ese escenario de ventaja que el cree que tiene, si usted usa nukes contra los Ucranianos entonces los Ucranianos usaran en su contra ahí su escenario de superioridad termina se ve acorralado, los pro rusitos en el floro están desesperados que use Nukes en Ucrania si no las ha usado es porque hay algo que le contiene y no es precisamente condolerse por los civiles Ucranianos el cual detesta profundamente
> 
> El sabe que toca 1m2 de territorio de la OTAN es vuelto cenizas radioactivas en cuestión de horas es barrido el no puede hacer nada contra occidente si se decide proporcionar nukes a los Ucranianos.
> 
> Si el esta convencido de ganar usando nukes y occidente no hace nada entonces Putler ya gano porque el calcula que tu vas a ceder en su nivel de amenaza.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la MAD es basura sovietica para disuadir a una ejercito superior a atacar a uno inferior pero con armas nucleares; para un actor siempre sera mejor soportar una rendicion incondicional que una vaporizacion nuclear incondicional
> La OTAN puede hacer lo que le salgalnabo en ucrania, exclusion aerea o incluso poner tropas que los carniceros de bucha tragan solo hiel.
> La OTAN esta haciendo el ridículo.



*En caso que Putler use nukes en Ucrania una solución es que la OTAN ejecute operación relámpago y barra en 24 horas con la basura orcos, Putler no tocara un pelo a un soldado de USA es su fin si lo hace, en Siria Putin no respondió cuando USA bombardeo a sus soldados no te escondas @Gotthard pendejo *


Hasta el momento las "Reglas" son "Sin trampas" Usar Nukes = Hacer trampa.. Si eso sucede = Única solución intervención OTAN Relámpago el ejercito de Putler lo veo mas malo que el de Saddam.


----------



## Informatico77 (5 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas parece que ya se han adaptado, adaptados a que les maten lo cual para Putler es bueno ya tiene un ejercito que se deja matar cada vez que se lo ordenen.
> 
> Putin esta preparando o mejor dicho ya ejecutando una ofensiva de gran fuerza en el este del país esta trasladando lo que le quedo del norte de Kiev al Dombass y en los próximos días va a aumentar la intensidad
> 
> ...



Me dan lástima los soldados rusos, la verdad. Por supuesto, más lástima me dan los ucranianos.


----------



## Wein (5 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Belarus es un estado artificial creado de la nada en tierra robada a polonia-ucrania-balticos, y tiene que desaparecer, y su tierra ser repartida a los anteriores
> 
> Ucrania si es uno de los paises mas antiguos de europa, pero el 1/3 occidental tampoco es suyo, es polaco y rumano, y lo tiene que devolver, para que las fronteras de europa central se reorganicen y expandan al este recuperando lo que les toca. Y Ucrania obviamente para compensar tiene que recuperar territorios a su noreste
> 
> ...



A lo que es la actual Rusia no van a entrar, Donbass Crimea y Bielorrusia seguramente sí las pierda o este año o en pocos años.

El problema lo va a tener Rusia en el Caucaso y en Siberia los proximos meses o años.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Me dan lástima los soldados rusos, la verdad. Por supuesto, más lástima me dan los ucranianos.



Si dan pena como les mandan a morir miserablemente pero los rusos son imbéciles

Siempre sometidos sodomizados por su brutal déspota de sádico de turno que les hace una y mil barbaridades 

Los Ucranianos ya salieron de ese sistema Ucrania era una puta maltratada sometida que ya salio de su proxeneta abusivo no quieren volver mas nunca prefiere la muerte, los rusos siguen atrapados en el mismo circulo de maltrato, violencia y abuso Putler les engaña con sueños ridículos de reconstruir el imperio ruso y les manda a morir 

Gorbachov se los dijo hace tiempo Transparencia y reforma era la solución siguen anclados en un modelo totalmente obsoleto que solo les conduce al desastre

Un modelo de hecho peor que el anterior porque Putler es una entidad mafiosa criminal en los Tiempos de la URSS había cierta verticalidad democrática osea los funcionarios eran ascendidos desde la base del partido y a la vez el cuerpo colegiado iba nombrado representantes hasta llegar al Buro Político Soviet Supremo, Putler no ascendió una mierda era el guardaespaldas que le hacia el trabajo sucio al alcohólico de Boris, desde entonces ha configurado un sistema mafioso criminal la mafia Rusa es la NKVD de Putler


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Más booms. Me parece que un tanque tiene una jaula antijavelín así que es un caso raro de equipamiento ruso de la primera ola sin destruir:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

El kremlin es una alimaña posibilista, no va hacer una mierda si la OTAN mete una zona de exclusion aerea en ucrania, es como quien despliega abejas asesinas en un panal de miel; el oso gruñe un poco y da media vuelta. Esque es lamentable que occidente este manejando el perfil psicologico que el kremlin queire que tengamos de ellos. Tenemos centenares de miles de millones gastados en defensa estrategica y se falla en levantar topografia básica de los actores, no lo puedo justificar a menos que ya estemos infiltradisimos o desestabilizadisimos por las medidas activas de la KGB-GRU en plan Bezmenov.

Si tu dejas a ucrania en una caja negro aislada del mundo, ya estaba nukeada para ayer, es cuando más se involucre occidente en ucrania que el oso se va a volver y meterse en el pantando de la ponzoña, de vuelta.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> *En caso que Putler use nukes en Ucrania una solución es que la OTAN ejecute operación relámpago y barra en 24 horas con la basura orcos, Putler no tocara un pelo a un soldado de USA es su fin si lo hace, en Siria Putin no respondió cuando USA bombardeo a sus soldados no te escondas @Gotthard pendejo *
> 
> 
> Hasta el momento las "Reglas" son "Sin trampas" Usar Nukes = Hacer trampa.. Si eso sucede = Única solución intervención OTAN Relámpago el ejercito de Putler lo veo mas malo que el de Saddam.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Si he entendido bien el video, son rusos intentando huir de zona ucra vestidos de paisano:


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

Los brazaletes blancos les obligaban los rusos a llevarlos...............y la Putina también con lo del pañuelo blanco.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si he entendido bien el video, son rusos intentando huir de zona ucra vestidos de paisano:



Probablemente de la huida tan rapida y loca que han hecho en el Norte, han debido de quedarse bolsas pequeñas abandonadas y que intentan huir como pueden, eso da una idea del desastre que han tenido en el norte los rusos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

eso está a la altura de Cicerón en las Catilinarias
El problema de fondo es que putin no le ha puesto nombre a una ciudad, por ejemplo podria renombrarse Cateringburgo por Putingrado, creo que nadie se opondría, eso hubiera aplacado su sed de relevancia. Incluso tendriamos el gentilicio de Putingraditas,



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Si dan pena como les mandan a morir miserablemente pero los rusos son imbéciles
> 
> Siempre sometidos sodomizados por su brutal déspota de sádico de turno que les hace una y mil barbaridades
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Probablemente de la huida tan rapida y loca que han hecho en el Norte, han debido de quedarse bolsas pequeñas abandonadas y que intentan huir como pueden, eso da una idea del desastre que han tenido en el norte los rusos



Pues soldados sin uniforme tras la línea enemiga, no digo nada lo que se considera.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más booms. Me parece que un tanque tiene una jaula antijavelín así que es un caso raro de equipamiento ruso de la primera ola sin destruir:



Últimamente se ven poquísimas "cope cage" entre las pérdidas rusas. Y tampoco se ha visto el despliegue de las v2.0


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

esos avances pueden ser hechos con el calculo de que los carniceros repliegados en el norte fortaleceran la posicion, impulsados por la necesidad moral de lograr avances. Pero no tiene pinta de que los carniceros replegados puedan volver a fortalecer nada. Porque no es un replege estrategico, es el colapso de un frente lo que se vio y un salvese quien pueda.



Trovador dijo:


> Leña al mono hasta que baje del árbol:


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas acumuladas en Izyum por los rusos incluyen el 106 VDV castigadisimo en Kiev, el 59GTD casi aniquilado en Malaya Rohan, el 26GTD castigadisimo en Kamyanka 10-12 Marzo. Restos de otras batallas arrojados ahora al último esfuerzo.


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

_Me encanta este video de uno de los centros comerciales de Minsk. Los soldados rusos preguntan a una mujer bielorrusa dónde encontrar una oficina de cambio de divisas. "No hablo alemán", responde ella.

 _


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas acumuladas en Izyum por los rusos incluyen el 106 VDV castigadisimo en Kiev, el 59GTD casi aniquilado en Malaya Rohan, el 26GTD castigadisimo en Kamyanka 10-12 Marzo. Restos de otras batallas arrojados ahora al último esfuerzo.



Van a aprovechar el factor sorpresa. Nadie espera que estén desplegados allí.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este es tan imbécil que es capaz de no cobrar y trabajar de pagafantas de los servicios secretos rusos para hacer méritos.




nono, el tonto ese cobra si o si

que ingresos de youtube va a tener si casi no lo conoce ni su puta madre como para hacerse el tour sovietico guiado que se esta haciendo

lleva a sueldo de putin minimo desde enero


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que la acción se ha desplazado casi toda ella al Sureste.

El hecho de que se reporten tantos ataques de artillería y cohetes por parte de los rusos en esa área no es buena noticia para los ocupantes. Nadie dispara al vacío y porque sí, y esa lluvia indica la presencia cada vez mayor -lógico- de fuerzas ucranianas en la zona, por lo que veo posible que en cuestión de días se ataque la zona para irla despejando de ocupantes. La ciudad de Donetsk está a apenas cinco kilómetros del frente y eso en estos tiempos y varias carreteras que confluyen en la zona es bien poco. La más mínima grieta y caerá, en mi opinión de capitán de los Chupitos.







Creo que los rusos ya han renunciado a Jarkov, han -casi- cesado los ataques en el sector que hasta ayer eran bastante fuertes. Seguramente quieran concentrar las fuerzas que les quedan en un sector más pequeño y que les sea más sencillo defender.

En el norte por supuesto nada. Ni se espera. Después de lo ocurrido es de prever que los ucranianos, con toda la ayuda de armas defensivas, inteligencia y satélites que han recibido, tengan sobradamente controlada toda la frontera. Si hace un mes los rusos usaron el Blitzkrieg para plantarse a las puertas de Kiev, repetir algo parecido a día de hoy es poco menos que una quimera. Estoy bastante seguro de que hasta la más cutre furgoneta que se acerque sería detectada en minutos.

Sorprendente lo que está aguantando Mariupol. Sinceramente no contaba con que durara tanto. Apenas ha habido avances reales en los últimos días y hasta la publicitada rendición de un número de infantes de marina de entre los defensores de la ciudad ha sido puesta en duda. Entre Mariupol y los ataques desde Jerson los rusos tienen un número no despreciable de recursos distraídos del área entre Donetsk y Luhansk, que parecen ser los próximos grandes objetivos en la labor de reconquista de los ucranianos.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

A Gisbert el viaje a Ucrania Rusia y la seguridad también se la ha pagado Putin de hecho en los vídeos que ha trasmitido desde Ucrania se oye como le hablan gente que tiene alrededor, este no estaba sólo allí.

Se le ve cara de acojonado ,este igual se ha creído toda la propaganda Rusa y ha aceptado el cheque en Rublos y cuando ha llegado allí ha visto el percal y ya no se puede volver atrás.................hay que cumplir el contrato.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Van a aprovechar el factor sorpresa. Nadie espera que estén desplegados allí.



Como esta izyum de lavadoras y gallinas?


----------



## elena francis (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Este tema supongo que se clarificará en los próximos días. Hay bastantes cosas entre bambalinas que se nos escapan. Aquí van unos puntos:
> *1)* Los ukras no se cortan en pedir armamento. Desde Zelensky, Wladimir Klitschko hasta influencers dicen abiertamente que LO QUE NECESITA Ukrania son armas. Que otro tipo de ayudas (alimentos, humanitaria, etc.) sólo valen para que al final se las queden los rusos si Ukrania pierde.​​*2)* Alemania ya dijo que no podía mandar más Stingers, y 3 días después, como por arte de magia, aparecieron en un "doble fondo" de un "cajón" más Stingers que SÍ se podían enviar de los inventarios de la _Bundeswehr_.​​*3)* La industria armamentística ve que tienen que aprovechar su momento, y cada vez que el Gobierno dice que ya no hay más cosas que se puedan enviar desde el "sector público", la industria les replica que entonces se puede realizar la misma operación desde empresas del "sector privado". Meten presión.​​*4)* La Ministra de Defensa dice que todos los _Marder_s que tienen disponibles (para fuera) están en misiones de la OTAN, y que la retirada de estos _Marder_s de las misiones de la OTAN tiene que acordarse dentro del ámbito de la OTAN. Excusas que van a ralentizar la entrega, pero la entrega se producirá, porque la OTAN no se va a negar.​​*5)* El Ministro de Defensa de Ukrania (Oleksii Reznikov) pidió en una carta a la Ministra de Defensa de Alemania 100 _Marder_s y armamento pesado adicional. La Ministra de Defensa alemana hace un "balones fuera" y le dice que ella (SPD) no puede tomar la decisión por todo el gobierno tripartito (SPD+Verdes+Liberales). Que la decisión de entrega tiene que ser a nivel de Cancillería (Olaf Scholz). Esto también es lógico. No va a haber ningún problema porque están Los Verdes metiendo presión para que se entreguen más armas. DIE GRÜNEN (Los Verdes), un partido pacifista y antimilitarista que son los que más presión están metiendo para enviar armas frente a la postura más tibia del SPD, comprometida porque su vía histórica de diplomacia para/con Rusia se ha demostrado inútil.​​*6)* La vía de las sanciones ya no tiene (casi) más recorrido. Están preparando ya el 5º paquete de sanciones, con lo cual, si la cosa sigue escalando, no habrá más remedio que tomar las medidas "punitivas", porque las "didácticas" ya están agotadas.​​*7)* A Alemania le cuesta moverse. Hay que empujarla un poco pero, al final, acaban moviéndose. Lo de Bucha supone más presión al caldero, así que yo CREO que, al final, aparecerá Tamariz con algunos _Marder_s, o lo que sea. Y se acabarán enviando.​​*8)* Lo de que se van a achatarrar 100 _Marder_s, en lugar de pasárselos a Ukrania, no se lo cree ni El Tato, y alguien se lo inventado para crear presión.​
> Mi predicción es que dentro de unos días aparecerán fotos de _Marder_s en suelo ukra. Atentos a las fotos de Twitter.
> 
> Pido perdón por el tocho.



Yo creo que se pueden cerrar todas las fronteras con Rusia por tierra, mar y aire. Que no salga ni entre nadie. Los barcos en tránsito embargados y a puerto y así con todo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> nono, el tonto ese cobra si o si
> 
> que ingresos de youtube va a tener si casi no lo conoce ni au puta madre como para hacerse el tour guiado que se esta haciendo
> 
> lleva a sueldo de putin minimo desde enero



Es algo que me llama la atención porque el tío este no veo yo que se dedique a otra cosa aparte de ser YouTuber. Pone por ahí que es abogado pero te pones a buscar y no parece que se dedique a eso. Y no creo yo que un abogado que ejerza como tal pueda permitirse casi de un día para otro pegarse un viajecito de varias semanas por Ucrania fuera de los periodos de vacaciones. Las ganancias de un YouTuber con un canal en castellano y tan pocos suscriptores no dan ni para vivir una semana al mes, así que de algún otro lugar tendrá que sacar los ingresos.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Pero si esta entero. Es vendido seguro.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Gisbert el viaje a Ucrania Rusia y la seguridad también se la ha pagado Putin de hecho en los vídeos que ha trasmitido desde Ucrania se oye como le hablan gente que tiene alrededor, este no estaba sólo allí.
> 
> Se le ve cara de acojonado ,este igual se ha creído toda la propaganda Rusa y ha aceptado el cheque en Rublos y cuando ha llegado allí ha visto el percal y ya no se puede volver atrás.................hay que cumplir el contrato.





rublo o novixok (aka plata o plomo)


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

_Nuevas imágenes de drones muestran a las fuerzas rusas disparando contra ciclistas en Bucha, en la calle Yablunska en 50.54148, 30.228898, donde se filmaron y fotografiaron múltiples cadáveres _


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Como esta izyum de lavadoras y gallinas?




se las quitan de las manos hoyga


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (5 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los Kalibr no han caído en Polonia, así que "no cuentan" para la escalada nuclear.
> 
> Todo lo que rodea la doctrina MAD es muy nebuloso y está cambiando todo el tiempo. Una cosa es tirar Tomahawks en Irak. Hasta te daría por bueno que Rusia toleraría un Tomahawk que se "escapa" de Ucrania por 10 km y cae en un descampado ruso, aunque ese nivel de imprecisión y de provocación llevaría a una escalada de tensión fijo.
> 
> ...



Lo grave es que Rusia es potencia nuclear y al timón hay un loco demente. Espero que la corrupción haya hecho mella en los encargados de mantenerlos operativos y que de alguna manera la CIA o los servicios secretos de los países occidentales hayan podido corromper a los responsables para que no se encuentren operativos. En cualquier caso resulta mosqueante que en la frontera de Polonia y demás países aliados operen aviones durante las 24 horas del día. Supongo que se trata de sistemas de alerta temprana y de activación del escudo antimisiles....

Personalmente estoy preocupado por el tema de una escalada.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Me encanta este video de uno de los centros comerciales de Minsk. Los soldados rusos preguntan a una mujer bielorrusa dónde encontrar una oficina de cambio de divisas. "No hablo alemán", responde ella.
> 
> _



Debe ser gomera, la señora.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pero si esta entero. Es vendido seguro.



Sí, seguro que se lo ha comprado el del tractor por 2 sacos de patatas.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Nuevas imágenes de drones muestran a las fuerzas rusas disparando contra ciclistas en Bucha, en la calle Yablunska en 50.54148, 30.228898, donde se filmaron y fotografiaron múltiples cadáveres _


----------



## favelados (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Un residente de la zona cercana a la autopista Zhytomyr encontró sus auriculares por geolocalización, que hizo en casa, en Bielorrusia. El ejército ruso no son guerreros, son merodeadores y pícaros



Han montando un mercadillo en un pueblo de Bielorrusia cercano a la frontera donde revenden lo saqueado en Ucrania...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

está tratando con demonios a este le han podido implicar en un crimen para tenerlo agarrado, aunque con semejante puta no es necesario llegar tan lejos



César Borgia dijo:


> A Gisbert el viaje a Ucrania Rusia y la seguridad también se la ha pagado Putin de hecho en los vídeos que ha trasmitido desde Ucrania se oye como le hablan gente que tiene alrededor, este no estaba sólo allí.
> 
> Se le ve cara de acojonado ,este igual se ha creído toda la propaganda Rusa y ha aceptado el cheque en Rublos y cuando ha llegado allí ha visto el percal y ya no se puede volver atrás.................hay que cumplir el contrato.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> está tratando con demonios a este le han podido implicar en un crimen para tenerlo agarrado, aunque con semejante puta no es necesario llegar tan lejos



Además , ayer llevaba casco y chaleco de prensa en zona ucraniana dominada por los rusos ¿quien le ha conseguido la acreditación y equipo de prensa , si no es periodista y para entrar en esa zona si no estás acreditado no entras?


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

Han tumbado un helicóptero orco con un anticarro...


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Personalmente estoy preocupado por el tema de una escalada.



Si no lo estuvieses estarías loco.

La gente tiende a tomarse a coña o minimizar estas amenazas, porque nunca ha pasado. Rusia está tan llena de zumbados como el Pentágono: te aseguro que ahora mismo hay bastantes tipos en el Pentágono presionando para entrar a tope en Ucrania, y bastantes tipos en el Kremlin presionando para tirar una táctica. Por loco que parezca Putin, no creo que sea el peor de la camarilla.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues parece que la acción se ha desplazado casi toda ella al Sureste.
> 
> El hecho de que se reporten tantos ataques de artillería y cohetes por parte de los rusos en esa área no es buena noticia para los ocupantes. Nadie dispara al vacío y porque sí, y esa lluvia indica la presencia cada vez mayor -lógico- de fuerzas ucranianas en la zona, por lo que veo posible que en cuestión de días se ataque la zona para irla despejando de ocupantes. La ciudad de Donetsk está a apenas cinco kilómetros del frente y eso en estos tiempos y varias carreteras que confluyen en la zona es bien poco. La más mínima grieta y caerá, en mi opinión de capitán de los Chupitos.
> 
> ...



Donetsk y Luhansk, los próximos objetivos ucras...grandes.


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Debe ser gomera, la señora.




No. Más bien, aunque la equiparación está hecha con mala leche, los está llamando nazis.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo creo que se pueden cerrar todas las fronteras con Rusia por tierra, mar y aire. Que no salga ni entre nadie. Los barcos en tránsito embargados y a puerto y así con todo.



Los barcos mercantiles en tránsito no creo que se puedan embargar así, a las bravas. Además de que puede haber submarinos ruskies por ahí.
Lo que se está embargando son los megayates de los oligarcas que están atracados en puertos (así no se corren riesgos), y además se los están embargando aduciendo delitos de evasión fiscal (España, Italia, Alemania). Lo de los megayates no sé qué recorrido jurídico puede tenr si se judicializan estos asuntos. Sale mucho en los medios y la gente puede pensar "mira, otro yate de 300 millones de € que se va a subastar y liquidez para Ukrania", pero dudo que vaya a ser así de fácil, ni que vaya a ser así. Es una medida efectista (no sé si efectiva) contra los oligarcas de Putin.

A no ser que también se les imputen otra clase de delitos contra la seguridad nacional, tipo espionaje o así. No sé, nunca he llegado a entender la querencia de los oligarcas por _zodiacs_ de 300 o 600 millones de euros. Ni lo que hacen con sus vidas. ¿Van de puerto en puerto haciendo turismo y comprando joyas y bolsos _Louis Vuitton_ en cada puerto? ¿Viven realmente es esos yates? ¿No se suicidan navegando 5 días por el mar? A no ser que sean parte de una flota rusa que se dedica al espionaje, legalizada mediante el _glamour_ y la apariencia de normalidad. ¿Para qué sirve todo el equipamiento electromagnético que tienen? No sé son pajas mentales que me hago porque realmente no entiendo que haya taaaantos oligarcas con taaaantas _zodiacs_, porque como inversión económica no tienen ninguna justificación.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (5 Abr 2022)

Espera que no estén huyendo de Bucha....


----------



## Maxim Gorki (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>








Gras de gran tonelaje, gruas de gran tonelaje, rescate de vehiculos, asistencia en carretera, taller mecnico, nissan


Gras de gran tonelaje. Gruas de gran tonelaje. Rescate de vehculos. Asistencia en carretera. Gras. Taller mecnico. Automvil, nissan, vehculos y taller mecnico, repuestos, coches, todo para el automvil, neumticos, segunda mano etc. Talleres y gras




www.gruaspaco.com






Talleres y grúas Paco.

Grúas de gran tonelaje.
*Rescate de vehículos.
Asistencia en carretera.*
Vehículos de segunda mano.
Coches de ocasión
Concesionario Nissan.
Nissan 4x4
Taller mecánico.
Alquiler de grúas.
Grúas de gran tonelaje
Grúas pluma


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas acumuladas en Izyum por los rusos incluyen el 106 VDV castigadisimo en Kiev, el 59GTD casi aniquilado en Malaya Rohan, el 26GTD castigadisimo en Kamyanka 10-12 Marzo. Restos de otras batallas arrojados ahora al último esfuerzo.




Calcínense.


----------



## Papa_Frita (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lugansk
> 
> Que mala pinta tiene ese humo rojo:



Al parecer procede de un depósito de ácido nítrico alcanzado por un proyectil:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los barcos mercantiles en tránsito no creo que se puedan embargar así, a las bravas. Además de que puede haber submarinos ruskies por ahí.
> Lo que se está embargando son los megayates de los oligarcas que están atracados en puertos (así no se corren riesgos), y además se los están embargando aduciendo delitos de evasión fiscal (España, Italia, Alemania). Lo de los megayates no sé qué recorrido jurídico puede tenr si se judicializan estos asuntos. Sale mucho en los medios y la gente puede pensar "mira, otro yate de 300 millones de € que se va a subastar y liquidez para Ukrania", pero dudo que vaya a ser así de fácil, ni que vaya a ser así. Es una medida efectista (no sé si efectiva) contra los oligarcas de Putin.
> 
> A no ser que también se les imputen otra clase de delitos contra la seguridad nacional, tipo espionaje o así. No sé, nunca he llegado a entender la querencia de los oligarcas por _zodiacs_ de 300 o 600 millones de euros. Ni lo que hacen con sus vidas. ¿Van de puerto en puerto haciendo turismo y comprando joyas y bolsos _Louis Vuitton_ en cada puerto? ¿Viven realmente es esos yates? ¿No se suicidan navegando 5 días por el mar? A no ser que sean parte de una flota rusa que se dedica al espionaje, legalizada mediante el _glamour_ y la apariencia de normalidad. ¿Para qué sirve todo el equipamiento electromagnético que tienen? No sé son pajas mentales que me hago porque realmente no entiendo que haya taaaantos oligarcas con taaaantas _zodiacs_, porque como inversión económica no tienen ninguna justificación.



Cualquier rico -de verdad- tiene un yate, no es algo propio de cleptócratas mafiosos rusos, hasta Jobs se encargó uno mientras esperaba a palmarla. Otro asunto es que la Cheka para la que trabajan los oligarcas haya militarizado hasta los yates de recreo, todo es posible


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> nono, el tonto ese cobra si o si.
> que ingresos de youtube va a tener si casi no lo conoce ni su puta madre como para hacerse el tour sovietico guiado que se esta haciendo.
> lleva a sueldo de putin minimo desde enero.





Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es algo que me llama la atención porque el tío este no veo yo que se dedique a otra cosa aparte de ser YouTuber. Pone por ahí que es abogado pero te pones a buscar y no parece que se dedique a eso. Y no creo yo que un abogado que ejerza como tal pueda permitirse casi de un día para otro pegarse un viajecito de varias semanas por Ucrania fuera de los periodos de vacaciones. Las ganancias de un YouTuber con un canal en castellano y tan pocos suscriptores no dan ni para vivir una semana al mes, así que de algún otro lugar tendrá que sacar los ingresos.



No sabía quién era hasta que le citasteis aquí. He visto un par de vídeos de él y de ella.... y cuidado porque en el directo que vi yo, alguien le hizo una donación de 250 pavos, sólo una persona. Fue un directo en el que contaba sus tribulaciones en la frontera ruso-finlandesa. Por cada directo de estos que tienen proyección se embolsan 300-400€, más lo que les meterán por Patreon que no se ve, más lo que cobran por _Yiutiub_.

En un caso como el de Ukrania hay tendencia a ver espías por todos lados, pero para mí el Rubencillo no es más que el típico hijo único mimado repelente (lo digo sin tener NPI). Creo que empezó 3 carreras (dudo que haya terminado ninguna). A lo mejor lo digo mal, pero, así de memoria eran: Historia, Artes Escénicas (WTF?) y Derecho. ¿Qué cojones de perfil profesional es este? Yo creo que tiene graves problemas de _attentionwhorismo_, nada más. Y me da una sensación de persona muy infantil. Luego va a Finlandia y se encuentra más perdido que un chaval de 12 años que sale de casa por primera vez para ir a un campamento de verano. Venga... en serio... ¿de verdad alguien puede decir que este personaje es espía?


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y me da una sensación de persona muy infantil. Luego va a Finlandia y se encuentra más perdido que un chaval de 12 años que sale de casa por primera vez para ir a un campamento de verano. Venga... en serio... ¿de verdad alguien puede decir que este personaje es espía?



Espía no, obviamente. En realidad no creo que se pueda dedicar a nada más complicado que cambiar una rueda de una bici, porque se nota a la legua que tiene muy pocas luces. Pero puede ser un propagandista de baratillo al que pagan cuatro duros desde Rusia.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.


Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.


Y ojo porque al menos uno parece que tiene las manos amarradas en la espalda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

hay que liberar Mariúpol



Nicors dijo:


> Donetsk y Luhansk, los próximos objetivos ucras...grandes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

Una espia de la quintacolumna no es uno que habla 12 idiomas, tiene memoria fotogenica y es juanquer fuera de serie. Es una bosta suhumana capaz de sabotajear y destruir la nacion en la que opera; un analfabeto sindicalista es suficiente, gente como ada colocao ect. Hay que cambiar el chip.



Karamba dijo:


> No sabía quién era hasta que le citasteis aquí. He visto un par de vídeos de él y de ella.... y cuidado porque en el directo que vi yo, alguien le hizo una donación de 250 pavos, sólo una persona. Fue un directo en el que contaba sus tribulaciones en la frontera ruso-finlandesa. Por cada directo de estos que tienen proyección se embolsan 300-400€, más lo que les meterán por Patreon que no se ve, más lo que cobran por _Yiutiub_.
> 
> En un caso como el de Ukrania hay tendencia a ver espías por todos lados, pero para mí el Rubencillo no es más que el típico hijo único mimado repelente (lo digo sin tener NPI). Creo que empezó 3 carreras (dudo que haya terminado ninguna). A lo mejor lo digo mal, pero, así de memoria eran: Historia, Artes Escénicas (WTF?) y Derecho. ¿Qué cojones de perfil profesional es este? Yo creo que tiene graves problemas de _attentionwhorismo_, nada más. Y me da una sensación de persona muy infantil. Luego va a Finlandia y se encuentra más perdido que un chaval de 12 años que sale de casa por primera vez para ir a un campamento de verano. Venga... en serio... ¿de verdad alguien puede decir que este personaje es espía?


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que liberar Mariúpol



Lo de Mariupol no entiendo como no han lanzado un contraataque.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Han tumbado un helicóptero orco con un anticarro...



El del helicóptero en estacionario. 
Que hacia? Buscaba gallinas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

Fíjate en el teatrillo de la GRU de ayer desfilando prisioneros. Los carniceros saben que Mariupol tiene una importancia vital; no solo espiritual, también por su inmejorable situacion estrategica cortando el corredor del sur. jerson y el hardbass, pueden esperar



Nicors dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol no entiendo como no han lanzado un contraataque.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Fíjate en el teatrillo de la GRU de ayer desfilando prisioneros. Los carniceros saben que Mariupol tiene una importancia vital; no solo espiritual, también por su inmejorable situacion estrategica cortando el corredor del sur. jerson y el hardbass, pueden esperar



Pues eso es lo que no entiendo.¿ Connivencia?


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El del helicóptero en estacionario.
> Que hacia? Buscaba gallinas



O una gasolinera. Sus líneas de suministro son excepcionales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

Es impensable que tal cosa exista por parte ucraniana. No hay que perder de perspectiva el poder militar ruso, no es ninguna broma, espero que con la redistribucion de los defensores de kiev y con que un par de paises OTAN se pongan en armar bien rebien y rapido, tengamos buenas noticias en ese flanco.



Nicors dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que no entiendo.¿ Connivencia?


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No puedes ceder con dictadores bananeros criminales hay que poner a Putler en una situación sin salida el se lo busco en la guerra no puedes tener compasión mucho menos con una rata criminal como Putler, Putler esta débil a nivel interno el no sobrevivirá una derrota en Ucrania



Yo soy muy escéptico con la idea de que Putin vaya a caer por la guerra y las sanciones, pero bueno. 
Puede suceder, pero no lo veo muy probable.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Han tumbado un helicóptero orco con un anticarro...



BOOOOM!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Tienen pinta de chechenos pro ucras


----------



## Vilux (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> lleva esto dos páginas dando vueltas. 26000 muertos en 3 semanas es una cifra BRUTAL



En realidad son 260.000 buen onvre.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Donetsk y Luhansk, los próximos objetivos ucras...grandes.



Lo mejor de todo es que van a atacar los rusos, para sufrir el desgaste gordo del avance. 

No sé quién les dirige, pero deberían cambiarlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

grande Jose Andres


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



hay uno que no está muerto, no? está en plena agonía.


----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

10º kamov alligator derribado.
Cada uno de estos equivale a medio millón de barriles de petroleo al precio que le pagan a Rusia los paises que se lo compran.
10 equivale a 5 millones de barriles....
La guerra va acabar arruinando a Rusia.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



¿Alguien puede decir qué es lo que significa la frase esta que se dice en un montón de vídeos con esa musiquilla?


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> hay uno que no está muerto, no? está en plena agonía.



Ese video no está completo, mirate este.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

el khan tiene un interes especial en reposicionar a los carniceros de bucha


----------



## EGO (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol no entiendo como no han lanzado un contraataque.



Lo mas descojonante esque en Mariupol estan los rusos poniendo toda la carne en el asador,reduciendo a escombros cada bloque de viviendas y aun asi parece que no tengan ya la suficiente fuerza para tomarla.Los mapas apenas se mueven.

Parece un calco de Aleppo,pero con la diferencia de que una contraofensiva ucraniana que venga por el norte podria poner en aprietos a los rusos.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el khan tiene un interes especial en reposicionar a los carniceros de bucha



A estas alturas ya imaginarán que los ucras tampoco van a hacer prisioneros con ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

El khanato siempre tendra petroleo, pero no siempre va a poder fabricar helicopteros como ese. Estan en proceso de descapitalizacion militar.



Evangelion dijo:


> 10º kamov alligator derribado.
> Cada uno de estos equivale a medio millón de barriles de petroleo al precio que le pagan a Rusia los paises que se lo compran.
> 10 equivale a 5 millones de barriles....
> La guerra va acabar arruinando a Rusia.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo mas descojonante esque en Mariupol estan los rusos poniendo toda la carne en el asador,reduciendo a escombros cada bloque de viviendas y aun asi parece que no tengan ya la suficiente fuerza para tomarla.Los mapas apenas se mueven.
> 
> Parece un calco de Aleppo,pero con la diferencia de que una contraofensiva ucraniana que venga por el norte podria poner en aprietos a los rusos.



Yo recuerdo del 2014, que hablaban de Mariupol, vi el google Maps, y pensaba que caería en días, pero resistió.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Esta columna se dirigía al Donesk. De nuevo la artillería ucra no fala ni un disparo.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Lo de Bucha ha cambiado la guerra.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta columna se dirigía al Donesk. De nuevo la artillería ucra no fala ni un disparo.



Y se ven impactos alrededor de la carretera, o son previos o no siempre utilizan artillería GPS. Eso si, también vemos que los rusos se ciñen a las carreteras aunque diluvio artillería, pq en cuanto salen de la carretera, el barro hace su trabajo


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Otro ruso decente. Ya van 2 hoy.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidado que a Borrell le tienen muchas ganas los rusos por joderles la operación en Cataluña y el afaire aquel con Lavrov.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta columna se dirigía al Donesk. De nuevo la artillería ucra no fala ni un disparo.



Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Es clave para la campaña militar de Moscú en Ucrania. ¿Pero por qué?
Hay cuatro razones principales por las que tomar esta ciudad portuaria sería una victoria tan estratégica para Rusia y un gran golpe para Ucrania.
*1. Asegurar un corredor terrestre entre Crimea y la región de Dombás*
Geográficamente, la ciudad de Mariúpol ocupa solo una pequeña área en el mapa, pero ahora se interpone obstinadamente en el camino de las fuerzas rusas que irrumpieron en la península de Crimea.

El general Richard Barrons, excomandante del Comando de Fuerzas Conjuntas de Reino Unido, dice que capturar Mariúpol es vital para el esfuerzo de guerra de Rusia.
"*Cuando los rusos sientan que han concluido con éxito esa batalla, habrán completado un puente terrestre desde Rusia a Crimea* y verán esto como un gran éxito estratégico", apunta.
Si se apoderara de Mariupol, Rusia también terminaría controlando más del 80% de la costa de Ucrania frente al mar Negro, cortando su comercio marítimo y aislándola aún más del mundo.
Al resistir el avance de las fuerzas enviadas por Moscú durante las últimas tres semanas, los defensores ucranianos generaron intranquilidad en un gran número de tropas rusas.
Pero ese fracaso de Rusia para asegurar una captura rápida de la ciudad* ha llevado a los comandantes rusos a recurrir a una versión del siglo XXI de las tácticas de asedio medievales*.
Han golpeado Mariúpol con artillería, cohetes y misiles, dañando o destruyendo más del 90% de la ciudad.
También cortaron el acceso a la electricidad, la calefacción, el agua, los alimentos y los suministros médicos, creando una catástrofe humanitaria de la que Moscú culpa a Ucrania por negarse a rendirse antes de las 05:00 horas del lunes.
Un parlamentario ucraniano acusó a Rusia de "intentar hacer que Mariúpol se rindiera por hambre".
*Ucrania ha prometido defender la ciudad hasta el último soldado. Bien puede llegar a eso*.
Las tropas rusas avanzan lentamente hacia el centro y, en ausencia de cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz viable, es probable que Rusia intensifique su bombardeo, haciendo poca o ninguna distinción entre sus defensores armados y la asediada población civil que aún asciende a más de 200.000 personas.
Cuando Rusia tome el control total de Mariúpol -si acaso llega a hacerlo-, liberará a cerca de 6.000 de sus soldados, organizados en grupos tácticos de 1.000 efectivos, para luego ir y reforzar otros frentes rusos alrededor de Ucrania.
Hay una serie de posibilidades en cuanto a cómo podrían redistribuirse:

al noreste para unirse a la batalla para rodear y destruir las fuerzas armadas regulares de Ucrania que luchan contra los separatistas pro-Kremlin en la región de Dombás
hacia el oeste para avanzar hacia Odesa, que sería la última gran salida restante de Ucrania al mar Negro
al noroeste hacia la ciudad de Dnipro.
*2. Estrangular la economía de Ucrania*
Mariúpol ha sido durante mucho tiempo un puerto estratégicamente importante en el mar de Azov, parte del mar Negro.
Con sus muelles profundos, es el puerto más grande de la región del mar de Azov y alberga una importante fábrica de hierro y acero.
En tiempos normales, *Mariúpol es un centro de exportación clave para el acero, el carbón y el maíz de Ucrania* que van a clientes en Medio Oriente y más allá.
Durante los últimos ocho años, desde la anexión ilegal de Crimea por parte de Moscú en 2014, la ciudad ha estado atrapada incómodamente entre las fuerzas rusas en esa península y los separatistas pro-Kremlin en las autoproclamadas repúblicas separatistas de Donetsk y Luhansk.
Perder Mariúpol sería un gran golpe para lo que queda de la economía de Ucrania.
*3. Una oportunidad para dar un golpe propagandístico*
Mariúpol es el hogar de una unidad de la milicia ucraniana llamada Brigada Azov, llamada así por el mar de Azov que une Mariúpol con el resto del mar Negro.
*La Brigada Azov incluye extremistas de extrema derecha, incluidos neonazis*.
Aunque forman solo la fracción más pequeña de las fuerzas de combate de Ucrania, esta ha sido una herramienta de propaganda útil para Moscú, dándole un pretexto para decirle a la población de Rusia que los jóvenes que ha enviado a luchar en Ucrania están allí para librar a su vecino de neonazis.
Si Rusia logra capturar vivos a un número significativo de combatientes de la Brigada Azov, es probable que los exhiban en los medios controlados por el estado ruso como parte de la guerra de información en curso para desacreditar a Ucrania y su gobierno.
*4. Un gran impulso a la moral de los rusos*
La captura de Mariúpol por parte de Rusia, si sucede, será psicológicamente significativa para ambos bandos en esta guerra.
Una victoria rusa en Mariúpol permitiría al Kremlin mostrar a su población, a través de los medios de comunicación controlados por el Estado, que Rusia está logrando sus objetivos y progresando.
Para el presidente Putin, para quien esta guerra parece ser personal, todo esto tiene un significado histórico.
Él ve la costa de Ucrania en el mar Negro como parte de algo llamado Novorossiya (Nueva Rusia), tierras cuyo vínculo con Rusia se remonta al imperio del siglo XVIII.
Putin quiere revivir ese concepto, "rescatando a los rusos de la tiranía de un gobierno pro-occidental en Kiev", como él lo ve. Mariúpol actualmente se interpone en su camino para lograr ese objetivo.









4 razones por las que la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol es tan importante para Rusia - BBC News Mundo


La ciudad de Ucrania que ha sido más bombardeada por Rusia es una pieza clave en la estrategia militar de Moscú. BBC Mundo te cuenta por qué.




www.google.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sabía quién era hasta que le citasteis aquí. He visto un par de vídeos de él y de ella.... y cuidado porque en el directo que vi yo, alguien le hizo una donación de 250 pavos, sólo una persona. Fue un directo en el que contaba sus tribulaciones en la frontera ruso-finlandesa. Por cada directo de estos que tienen proyección se embolsan 300-400€, más lo que les meterán por Patreon que no se ve, más lo que cobran por _Yiutiub_.
> 
> En un caso como el de Ukrania hay tendencia a ver espías por todos lados, pero para mí el Rubencillo no es más que el típico hijo único mimado repelente (lo digo sin tener NPI). Creo que empezó 3 carreras (dudo que haya terminado ninguna). A lo mejor lo digo mal, pero, así de memoria eran: Historia, Artes Escénicas (WTF?) y Derecho. ¿Qué cojones de perfil profesional es este? Yo creo que tiene graves problemas de _attentionwhorismo_, nada más. Y me da una sensación de persona muy infantil. Luego va a Finlandia y se encuentra más perdido que un chaval de 12 años que sale de casa por primera vez para ir a un campamento de verano. Venga... en serio... ¿de verdad alguien puede decir que este personaje es espía?




espia no es porque es un mierdaseca sin mas informacion que la que saca de wikipedia, pero un propagandista por supuesto que si


acaso no crees que trinca de rt por ejemplo?


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cuidado que a Borrell le tienen muchas ganas los rusos por joderles la operación en Cataluña y el afaire aquel con Lavrov.



Borrel es antiputin total, y es uno de los artífices sino el más importante de la casi unión total de la UE contra Rusia.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



A lo mejor si se salen de las carreteras, se atascan en el barro.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



Te doy mi teoría Paco:

Los usanos tienen perfectamente entrenado y procedimentado lo que tienen que hacer al recibir fuego artillero en una columna. Lo han entrenado mil veces y son un ejército profesional.

Los rusos se quedan paralizados esperando órdenes muertos de miedo.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno prepara la expulsión del embajador de Rusia en España y de más personal diplomático por motivos de espionaje


El Gobierno de España se prepara para expulsar del territorio nacional a persona...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



Es una finta o una nueva técnica avanzada que aún no conocemos en occidente, aunque parezca inexperiencia.


----------



## duncan (5 Abr 2022)

¿Dimitiran los ministros de podemos? ¿O seguirán cobrando?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

entiendo que iran ademas a Bucha y a otras ciudades que no se estan mencionando pero son 3/4 de lo mismo o peor.



txusky_g dijo:


> Cuidado que a Borrell le tienen muchas ganas los rusos por joderles la operación en Cataluña y el afaire aquel con Lavrov.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> espia no es porque es un mierdaseca sin mas informacion que la que saca de wikipedia, pero un propagandista por supuesto que si
> acaso no crees que trinca de rt por ejemplo?



¿Cuántas veces ha salido en RT? Yo creo que no ha cobrado de RT, al menos todavía.
Cuando salió en el vídeo de la frontera finlandesa DIJO que no tenía registrado como contacto a la persona de RT que le había llamado para una intervención anterior en TV. Él quería que RT le firmase un papel para que apareciese en una lista de periodistas autorizados para poder entrar en Rusia. Había gente que le troleaba diciendo que tenía que haber metido 200€ dentro del pasaporte y hubiese entrado en Rusia. Que no existía tal lista de periodistas autorizados y que no había entendido el concepto de "lista" (=soborno).
Pienso que lo que le da dinero son sus directos de bolsillos de particulares aún más tontos que él, y eso es lo que él explota. Lo que pueda cobrar o dejar de cobrar de RT son _peanuts_.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> A lo mejor si se salen de las carreteras, se atascan en el barro.



O se les cae la lavadora.


----------



## asakopako (5 Abr 2022)

Sobre el tema de bocachancla Gisbert me ha llamado mucho la atención la postura de la inmensa mayoría de trevijanistas. Aquí en el foro se puede comprobar. Es un doblepensar del tamaño de Saturno. Pasar en un hilo de quejarse de lo mala malosa que es la democracia en España a defender la "democracia" putinesca en el siguiente. Casi todos son putinianos. No me lo explico.

Me ha recordado a otros movimientos como el pacifismo con sus simbolitos pidiendo la eliminación de las armas nucleares en occidente mientras no comentaban nada sobre la invasión soviética de Afganistán. O los ecolojetas tan simpáticos ellos protestando por cualquier chorrada mientras ignoraban la destrucción del mar de Aral por los rusos. Los trevijanistas han demostrado ser otro movimiento títere creado por el kremlin para desestabilizar occidente. Nunca les verás esparcir sus consignas de abstención activa en medios afines a los partiditos satélites como Podemos. Para mí han quedado desacreditados para siempre.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Gisbert el viaje a Ucrania Rusia y la seguridad también se la ha pagado Putin de hecho en los vídeos que ha trasmitido desde Ucrania se oye como le hablan gente que tiene alrededor, este no estaba sólo allí.
> 
> Se le ve cara de acojonado ,este igual se ha creído toda la propaganda Rusa y ha aceptado el cheque en Rublos y cuando ha llegado allí ha visto el percal y ya no se puede volver atrás.................hay que cumplir el contrato.



Los que le acompañan son los traductores/intérpretes, el tipo no sabe ni ruso ni ucraniano, y si te fijas les habla a esos en inglés. Ese detalle no se lo voy a criticar porque me parece normal, lo que es rara de toda la historia es que le metan allí y le dejen operar abiertamente, para temas de estos no vas a salir en RT salvo que vayas a soltar el discursito del Kremlin...



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es algo que me llama la atención porque el tío este no veo yo que se dedique a otra cosa aparte de ser YouTuber. Pone por ahí que es abogado pero te pones a buscar y no parece que se dedique a eso. Y no creo yo que un abogado que ejerza como tal pueda permitirse casi de un día para otro pegarse un viajecito de varias semanas por Ucrania fuera de los periodos de vacaciones. Las ganancias de un YouTuber con un canal en castellano y tan pocos suscriptores no dan ni para vivir una semana al mes, así que de algún otro lugar tendrá que sacar los ingresos.



El número de seguidores que tiene le da para vivir de sobra de eso, creo recordar que Wallstreetwolverine decía en un vídeo que con 50k de seguidores y teniendo una constancia de visitas diarias, que se podía vivir de Youtube, aunque apurando. Muchos youtubers de gaming andan con 300-500k de seguidores como GisbeRT y les da para vivir de ello, aunque tengan menos visitas por vídeo, ejemplo: winghaven.




Karamba dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces ha salido en RT? Yo creo que no ha cobrado de RT, al menos todavía.
> Cuando salió en el vídeo de la frontera finlandesa DIJO que no tenía registrado como contacto a la persona de RT que le había llamado para una intervención anterior en TV. Él quería que RT le firmase un papel para que apareciese en una lista de periodistas autorizados para poder entrar en Rusia. Había gente que le troleaba diciendo que tenía que haber metido 200€ dentro del pasaporte y hubiese entrado en Rusia. Que no existía tal lista de periodistas autorizados y que no había entendido el concepto de "lista" (=soborno).
> Pienso que lo que le da dinero son sus directos de bolsillos de particulares aún más tontos que él, y eso es lo que él explota. Lo que pueda cobrar o dejar de cobrar de RT son _peanuts_.



Está en Rusia con acreditación de 7NN, eso dijo en RT ayer. Y ha salido al menos 2 veces en RT, una el día 24/02/2022 y otra ayer 04/04/2022.




Trovador dijo:


> Han tumbado un helicóptero orco con un anticarro...



¡Brillante! Recuerdo alguno de ese estilo en Siria


----------



## hightower (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es algo que me llama la atención porque el tío este no veo yo que se dedique a otra cosa aparte de ser YouTuber. Pone por ahí que es abogado pero te pones a buscar y no parece que se dedique a eso. Y no creo yo que un abogado que ejerza como tal pueda permitirse casi de un día para otro pegarse un viajecito de varias semanas por Ucrania fuera de los periodos de vacaciones. Las ganancias de un YouTuber con un canal en castellano y tan pocos suscriptores no dan ni para vivir una semana al mes, así que de algún otro lugar tendrá que sacar los ingresos.



Contaba en un vidreo que su ingreso principal era como profesor de esgrima escenica. No es troleo.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces ha salido en RT? Yo creo que no ha cobrado de RT, al menos todavía.
> Cuando salió en el vídeo de la frontera finlandesa DIJO que no tenía registrado como contacto a la persona de RT que le había llamado para una intervención anterior en TV. Él quería que RT le firmase un papel para que apareciese en una lista de periodistas autorizados para poder entrar en Rusia. Había gente que le troleaba diciendo que tenía que haber metido 200€ dentro del pasaporte y hubiese entrado en Rusia. Que no existía tal lista de periodistas autorizados y que no había entendido el concepto de "lista" (=soborno).
> Pienso que lo que le da dinero son sus directos de bolsillos de particulares aún más tontos que él, y eso es lo que él explota. Lo que pueda cobrar o dejar de cobrar de RT son _peanuts_.



tanto rt como la tele xina usa ese modelo habitualmente; tiene en nomina a gentuza como gisbert que vomitan exactamente la misma mierda que el oficialismo kremlinita pero como no ponen el logo en los videos lo venden como gente desinteresada

en el canal advchina explican el modelo co ejemplos


te lo aseguro; gisbert cobra del kremlin


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Contaba en un vidreo que su ingreso principal era como profesor de esgrima escenica. No es troleo.



Bueno, pues entonces no se por qué tiene miedo a las supuestas amenazas de muerte esas que le han hecho; que saque el florete y que se defienda a lo D'Artagnan Paco de mierda.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los que le acompañan son los traductores/intérpretes, el tipo no sabe ni ruso ni ucraniano, y si te fijas les habla a esos en inglés. Ese detalle no se lo voy a criticar porque me parece normal, lo que es rara de toda la historia es que le metan allí y le dejen operar abiertamente, para temas de estos no vas a salir en RT salvo que vayas a soltar el discursito del Kremlin...
> 
> 
> El número de seguidores que tiene le da para vivir de sobra de eso, creo recordar que Wallstreetwolverine decía en un vídeo que con 50k de seguidores y teniendo una constancia de visitas diarias, que se podía vivir de Youtube, aunque apurando. Muchos youtubers de gaming andan con 300-500k de seguidores como GisbeRT y les da para vivir de ello, aunque tengan menos visitas por vídeo, ejemplo: winghaven.
> ...




realmente el numero de seguidores en teoria no da dinero, probablemebte muchos sean comprados por el kremlin, lo que da dinero son las visitas

por no hablar de que probablemente acabe demonetizado


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



la recomendación es que si es artilleria salgas del vehiculo y te metas debajo, seria el lugar con mas posibilidades


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

¿Tienes el vídeo? No lo he visto aunque ya he visto a varios más comentándolo, entre ellos varios follaputis diciendo que el que dispara es un vehículo ucraniano...

Al tratar de buscar el vídeo me he encontrado esta perla de la propaganda de LA HORDA. Dicen que son la misma bicicleta aunque no cuadre el color, ni el manillar, ni la protección de la rueda trasera... jajajaja es una auténtica meada en la cara a quien se lo crea:






imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> realmente el numero de seguidores en teoria no da dinero, probablemebte muchos sean comprados por el kremlin, lo que da dinero son las visitas
> 
> por no hablar de que probablemente acabe demonetizado



Lo se lo se, pero más seguidores por lo general implica más visitas o más visibilidad. El GisbeRT tiene de media más reproducciones por vídeo que otros youtubers que viven del youtube, como el Winghaven que puse.


----------



## At4008 (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> realmente el numero de seguidores en teoria no da dinero, probablemebte muchos sean comprados por el kremlin, lo que da dinero son las visitas
> 
> por no hablar de que probablemente acabe demonetizado



Yo le reporto todos los vídeos para que se joda y le desmoneticen.


----------



## Abc123CBA (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las masacres que han salido son de ukronazis reventando prisioneros de guerra Rusos, atando gente a farolas , violando niños y matando civiles



Te lo dedico.


----------



## hightower (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Bueno, pues entonces no se por qué tiene miedo a las supuestas amenazas de muerte esas que le han hecho; que saque el florete y que se defienda a lo D'Artagnan Paco de mierda.



A ver si encuentro el vídeo porque era descacharrante


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

RENDIROS ANTE EL KHAN

AFEMINADOS DE SEXO INDEFINIDO Y DEBILIDAD CONGENITA DEL OESTE

​


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## hightower (5 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> A ver si encuentro el vídeo porque era descacharrante


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Me le esperaba más listo a este tío... Al menos lo parecía.



Si este lelo es un ejperto que quiere arreglar la democracia española sin saber como funciona


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Ignora mi otro comentario, ya lo encontré:




El vehículo que dispara es un BTR-D o BMD-2:


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Los chechenos ucras no se dedican a hacer tik toks disparando al aire precisamente........


----------



## fyahball (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ese video no está completo, mirate este.



una cosa, eso no es crimen contra la Humanidad? o como va esto?

venga boreggazos, a comer pollas de masones que es lo único que sabéis hacer, putas ratas anglosionistas

jajajajajjaa

hay que detener a Zelinsky y llevarlo a la Haya, o eso no???? jajajajajajjajaja

eso sí, no dejen un piano cerca que es un virtuoso jajajajjajajajaajjajajajaja

pero nada, que Putin vaya a La Haya por Bucha, por el burdo montaje de Bucha de las ratas pro- otanicas- judiazas

PUTIN, ARRÁSALOS A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Enseguida los follaputis dirán cosas como:
-¿Por qué están grabando? Sabían que eso iba a pasar.
-El BTR-D/BMD-2 es ucraniano, porque en la wikipedia dice que Ucrania tiene varios.
-Toda esa columna ucronazi disparó mientras se retiraba.
-No se ven Zs en los vehículos así que son del batallón azov
...
...
...


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Contaba en un vidreo que su ingreso principal era como profesor de esgrima escenica. No es troleo.



  
¿Esgrima escénica? ¿Es-grima excéntrica?

A ver... si es que se le ve. Es un _attentionwhore_ y un histriónico. Para mí, poco más. Se agradece la aclaración de que no es troleo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Baubens2 (5 Abr 2022)

Oremos porque termine esta pesadilla pronto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

TRANSFUSION DE EMERGENCIA
DE VIDEOS FACHAS

LOS PROBLEMAS PSICOLOGICOS DEL OCCIDENTE ANGLOSIONISTA MASONICO ROMANO ANTI CRISTIANO







​


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Excusatio non petita....


----------



## Mdutch (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ignora mi otro comentario, ya lo encontré:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver cuales son las nuevas y ridiculas excusas que encuentran.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

EEUU dijo ayer que hay crímenes de guerra pero que hace falta sistematicidad para calificarlo de genocidio. El resto de pueblos liberados en el frenet norte que contienen carnicerias como la de Bucha, la retorica interna de desnacificacion con un sentido extendido del termino que maneja el kremlin (banderizos), todo indica que existe este genocidio.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


>


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Abr 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Oremos porque termine esta pesadilla pronto



Mis felicitaciones, en 608 páginas del hilo, el tuyo de los pocos comentarios sensatos que he leído.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Abr 2022)

Vaya crack Putin. Va a mandar a los turcochinos a que los maten en Kharkiv para que nadie pueda hablar de lo de Bucha... Como jefe de una mafia no tiene precio...









Russia 'is sending ''butchers of Bucha'' BACK to Ukraine'


Ukraine's MoD claims that Russian commanders are refusing to rotate their brigades, with the war criminals already on their way to Belgorod in Western Russia for redeployment.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Joder.... qué patético. Robando rímels y teléfonos rosas. Hace falta ser miserable para llevarle una cosa usada como obsequio a tu bigo rusa o turco-china.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Llama la atención el ensanchador anal que está en la parte inferior-derecha.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Este no se va andar con tonterías si alguno le mueve la linde.


----------



## Josant2022 (5 Abr 2022)

Lo dudabais? Según los rusos el ataque al tanque de ácido nitrico han sido, por supuesto, los ucranianos.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo dudabais? Según los rusos el ataque al tanque de ácido nitrico han sido, por supuesto, los ucranianos.



y no de unos ucranianos cualquiera, sino del batallón Azov que son nazis.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (5 Abr 2022)

Parece que los ucranianos le pasaron la cuenta con intereses:









Los ucranianos destrozan uno de los mejores regimientos del ejército ruso. – Galaxia Militar


Hace ocho años, un regimiento de paracaidistas de élite ruso desempeñó un papel fundamental en una masacre de soldados ucranianos. Ahora Ucrania se ha vengado. El 331º Regimiento Aerotransportado de la Guardia ha sufrido importantes daños en los combates alrededor de Kiev.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:

_La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.

Por más mentiras que te digan los medios de manipulación de masas, la realidad es que el ejército ucraniano es un ejército invasor y ocupante de la mitad rusa de Ucrania, y como tal se comporta, ganándose el odio de los rusos de Donbass. No son los rusos los que están bombardeando las ciudades si no los propios ucranianos que lo hacen como venganza y que utilizan a los civiles como escudos humanos.

Para tu información, troll repugnante, Ucrania se ha negado a cumplir la paz que le fue impuesta después de ser derrotada por dos veces en 2014 y 2015 y ha seguido con la guerra todos estos años y estaba con el apoyo americano dispuesta a atacar a Donbass en una ofensiva final. Tan seguros estaban del apoyo americano y de la OTAN y que Rusia no intervendría que tenían casi todo su ejército concentrado para atacar Donbass y Crimea. Ya se han capturado numerosas órdenes y planos que lo prueban, la ofensiva estaba prevista para una semana después del ataque preventivo ruso, y si no te lo crees, ahí tienes la prueba irrefutable el enorme campamento que tenían los ukros en Kherson , a pocos kilómetros de Crimea, de tiendas de campaña, miles de toneladas de munición que estaba preparado para el ataque contra Crimea y que los rusos capturaron intacto porque la guarnición huyó. Las tropas no pueden dormir en tiendas de campaña más de unos días, sobre todo estando todavía en invierno. Y la munición no se apila en montañas al aire libre a menos que la vayas a usar enseguida. Es algo obvio para cualquiera que tenga conocimientos militares, pero te lo doy todo masticado para que lo entiendas.

Los rusos de Ucrania ODIAN a los ucranianos del oeste, por fin Rusia les apoya y ahora van a vengarse de sus torturadores y asesinos. Se hacen muy pocos prisioneros, si no se rinden a la primera, no les dan cuartel.

Los soldados y el pueblo rusos, ahora que ven por sí mismos las atrocidades y asesinatos que perpetran los ucranianos entre matar civiles y torturar y asesinar a soldados rusos han han refrescado los recuerdos de 2014-2015 y crece su ira, ahora ellos también ODIAN a los ucranianos, y crece la determinación de destruir ese engendro de país y erradicar el nazismo ucraniano.

Puedes escribir las provocaciones de mierda que quieras, pero el pueblo ruso por fin ha comprendido que Ucrania no es un país hermano descarriado, si no un enemigo que tiene secuestrado a los rusos de Ucrania y que esta es una lucha existencial a vida y muerte contra USA y la OTAN que emplean a los ucranianos del oeste como peones. Primero les ajustarán las cuentas a los ucranianos, luego le tocará el turno a los demás enemigos.

Rusia ha entrado en Ucrania para proteger a los suyos, ahora no le queda otra que recuperar las tierras rusas que ha robado Ucrania, porque te recuerdo que tres cuartas partes de las ciudades de Ucrania las fundaron los rusos. El despojo que quede, las dos provincias de la Ucrania del Oeste que nunca fueron parte del imperio ruso, quizá se las den a Polonia y otros trozos a Rumanía y Hungría.

La guerra todavía durará meses, pero ese aborto geopolítico llamado Ucrania, porque no es una nación, está tan muerto como Yugoslavia.

Y en vez de aceptar lo inevitable, por imbéciles de los borregos, mercenarios pagados que escriben mierdas como tú, y políticos traidores, nos metemos en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene para que USA se haga rica a nuestra costa.

Todos los gilipollas de borregos que vais con Ucrania recordarlo cuando hagáis la compra, paguéis la gasolina y la factura del gas. Queríais guerra, pues pagad por ella. Y aún tendremos suerte de que importemos tan poco que Rusia no gaste bombas atómicas con nosotros._


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Importante acompañar ese comentario con la imagen de Mark Hertling.


----------



## Poncio (5 Abr 2022)

Un video de como han quedado el aeropuerto de Gostomel y los AN 225 que tenían allí su base.



Lo que se aprende en este hilo es curioso. En el vídeo del stugna cazando el helicóptero he sido capaz de diferenciar la pequeña explosión de la carga que saca el cohete del tubo de la ignición del propio cohete en vuelo hacia su objetivo.


----------



## Papa_Frita (5 Abr 2022)

Otro argumento de "es todo un montaje" que se cae. Concretamente el de:
"Si los habitantes de Bucha tenían teléfonos, ¿por qué no comunicaron nada de lo que estaba pasando?"
Lo hicieron. Tweet del 27 de febrero:



Traducción para los que no hablan inglés:

_Un amigo ucraniano que vive en Kiev acaba de enviarme un mensaje a través de Instagram para contarme que los soldados rusos en Bucha, en las afueras de la ciudad, están entrando en las casas de los civiles y disparando a todo el que encuentran dentro. Miles de personas inocentes están atrapadas en la ciudad sin poder salir._

Imagino que dirán que es fake porque el que lo tweeteó es un exmilitar británico y porque el tweet es "muy antiguo".


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Parece que los ucranianos le pasaron la cuenta con intereses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A veces viene bien recordar con quien te la estas jugando.

_"La 331ª tiene un historial de atrocidades. Fue una de las unidades que el Kremlin desplegó en el este de Ucrania en 2014 para reforzar las fuerzas separatistas respaldadas por Rusia. Los rusos y los separatistas rodearon a las tropas ucranianas en Ilovaisk. Los comandantes de ambos bandos acordaron un alto el fuego para permitir a los ucranianos atrapados salir de Ilovaisk a través de un llamado “corredor humanitario.”

*Era una trampa. Los rusos abrieron fuego contra los ucranianos que se marchaban, matando a unos 400 de ellos en lo que fue, hasta hace poco, el día más sangriento del ejército ucraniano postsoviético*. El ejército ucraniano capturó a 10 miembros del 331º en Ilovaisk, lo que ayudó a las autoridades de Kiev a confirmar el papel del regimiento en la masacre."_

A mi es que se me acaban los calificativos para con esta chusma.


----------



## Hekatomber (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Han tumbado un helicóptero orco con un anticarro...



Vaya pieza de caza. Un helicoptero de 15 millones de $ con un misil de 20.000 $


----------



## Papa_Frita (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Muy mal. Eso también es un crimen de guerra. No se puede consentir. En ningún bando.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



Ya está en fase de ira.


----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ruso está mandado por inutiles psicopatas.
En campo abierto y a tiro de la artilleria ucraniana, que falta de respeto para sus propias tropas si hacen eso con ssus propias tropas ¿tenderemos que creernos que no hace otras cosas contra civiles ucranianos....


----------



## Chaplin (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo de Bucha ha cambiado la guerra.



Los militares ucranianos ya hacían estas cosas antes de Bucha, sobre todo el batallón Azov, así que esa escusa no sirve.
En las guerras no hay buenos, hay malos por un lado y por otro hijos de puta.
En estas guerras siempre paga el pueblo, el pueblo ucraniano con sus civiles, y el pueblo ruso con los críos de 18 años haciendo la mili que mandaron al frente, que hay que ser hijos de puta.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



Cuando a los enfermos mentales les bajan la dosis, producen cosas como esta.


----------



## EGO (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



¿Por que un español se involucra tan emocionalmente con un pais que no es el suyo y pide exterminios masivos de gente que no le ha hecho nada?

O a lo mejor si y algun ucraniano se ha follado a su mujer.


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Un par de millones más. Esos no eran mujeres, niños ni ancianos.
Aunque se dieron demasiada prisa en escabecharlos.





kenny220 dijo:


> Y se ven impactos alrededor de la carretera, o son previos o no siempre utilizan artillería GPS. Eso si, también vemos que los rusos se ciñen a las carreteras aunque diluvio artillería, pq en cuanto salen de la carretera, el barro hace su trabajo




cada obús guiado vale unos 30.000 leuros. Si es de fabricación ucraniana, los de fabricación alemana o gusana son casi el doble



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ya está en fase de ira.



Lleva así casi una semana. Yo una de las cosas que utilizo como termómetro para saber como les va la campaña a los rusos es leer a Zhukov (al forero no al mariscal ). Obviamente no lo leo por las cosas que escribe para informarme porque no cuenta una verdad ni por equivocación, pero es que cuanto peor reacciona a la gente que le lleva la contraria o le cuestionan y, sobre todo, cuando las paridas que cuenta son más exageradas que de costumbre, entonces es que las cosas van mal. Además el que lleve casi una semana sin apenas actualizar el blog y respondiendo poco a los comentarios también es muy revelador.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Por que un español se involucra tan emocionalmente con un pais que no es el suyo y pide exterminios masivos de gente que no le ha hecho nada?
> 
> O a lo mejor si y algun ucraniano se ha follado a su mujer.



Creo que la psique de este tipo se explica mejor por el complejo de Edipo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Por que un español se involucra tan emocionalmente con un pais que no es el suyo y pide exterminios masivos de gente que no le ha hecho nada?
> 
> O a lo mejor si y algun ucraniano se ha follado a su mujer.



La mujer es una prorrusa de Crimea. Aunque el dirá que es una rusa de Crimea porque para él Crimea es rusa.


----------



## uberales (5 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si este lelo es un ejperto que quiere arreglar la democracia española sin saber como funciona



Ahora mismo lo que dices lo respaldo al 100%. Pero antes tenía alguna duda a su favor por mi parte.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



Se le contento con la "operación especial"...


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Se le contento con la "operación especial"...



Pues sí; eso es que hasta él ya se ha dado cuenta de que la "operación especial" les va como el culo.


----------



## Hekatomber (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



Yo he pensado lo mismo.
Una de dos, o son gilipollas integrales o se han salido ya del blindado.
Ir dentro de un blindado es una experiencia muy claustrofóbica, no me quiero imaginar oir los pepinazos y ver a tus compañeros de fila saltar por los aires.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)

Más chuches para Ucrania...


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Da gusto ver los reportajes de la CNN y la BBC. Eso es jugarsela. 

La cara de la chica en el 2:50 es muy reveladora. Nada de teatro.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

Metraje ACOJONANTE de un equipo de stugna


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Joder, si no lo he entendido mal, en Bucha los ruskies han dejado tambien minas dentro de viviendas particulares.


----------



## Bercipotecado (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



El tipo de doctrina

La doctrina occidental no es de jerarquía cerrada, permitiendo a los mandos sobre el terreno la toma de decisiones y una gran autonomía. Por tanto tienen la capacidad ante una emboscada, de tomar decisiones rápidas sin consultar.

La doctrina ruso/sovietica es una jerarquía centralizada, los mandos sobre el terreno son muy estáticos y estan para implementar ordenes superiores. No tienen la capacidad ni el entrenamiento (no va con su doctrina) para tomar ese tipo de decisiones.

Cuando reciben una emboscada, no saben si es un ataque artillero, un ataque comando desde los laterales de la carretera o un achuchon para obligarles a avanzar hacia una emboscada mayor. La doctrina occidental permite al mayor rango en el terreno tomar decisiones rápidas y asumir consecuencias (estan entrenados para ello). La doctrina rusa no, por tanto informan y esperan ordenes, aunque quisiesen no sabrían como actuar pues no estan entrenados para ello.

Es una de las razones por las que han caído tantos oficiales de alto rango del lado ruso. Su doctrina les obliga a estar sobre el terreno y mas cerca de los combates que la occidental.

Lógicamente es una opinion sobre lo que se del tema y teniendo en cuenta lo que he leído, pues a mi tambien me generaba curiosidad y me sorprendía la poca elasticidad de los movimientos rusos.


----------



## podemita medio (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La diferencia entre Hitler y Putin es que Hitler escribió en un libro todo lo que quería hacer. Putin ha mentido desde el primer día respecto a lo que pretendía hacer.
> 
> Quitando esto, misma narrativa, objetivos similares, estética idéntica.



Creo que el que va contando lo que Putin va a hacer es Alexander Dugin, el ideólogo del Kremlin.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

EVROPA

SOLA EMPOZALADA
Y LOCA DEL COñO 
TE ALUMBRARAS CON UNA VELA EN TU CASA 






















*Esta es la imagen de la vergüenza para la Unión Europea*


__​


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Metraje ACOJONANTE de un equipo de stugna



Espectacular. Creo que ese Buratino ya lo vimos ardiendo desde imagen de dron hace varios días. Pero ver el "como se hizo" es aún más emocionante. El cabreo del operador tras el primer disparo fallido es tambien para enmarcar.


----------



## elena francis (5 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> una cosa, eso no es crimen contra la Humanidad? o como va esto?
> 
> venga boreggazos, a comer pollas de masones que es lo único que sabéis hacer, putas ratas anglosionistas
> 
> ...



Y esto queridos amigos es lo que pasa cuando el cerebro se queda sin riego sanguíneo durante un buen rato por atragantamiento de polla putiniana.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

EVROPA 
LITTE DARK AGE 




​


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Espectacular. Creo que ese Buratino ya lo vimos ardiendo desde imagen de dron hace varios días. Pero ver el "como se hizo" es aún más emocionante. El cabreo del operador tras el primer disparo fallido es tambien para enmarcar.



si yo creo que se pusieron a cambiar el
Misil mientras el primero estaba todavía volando y le jodieron el trackeo óptico con el meneo.


----------



## elena francis (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



Otro atragantao con la polla de putin en la boca y el lefazo en el estómago. Se ve que como el otro estuvo un buen rato sin que le llegase oxígeno al cerebro de tanta polla que se habia tragado. Del tamaño de uma merluza.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

El pobre Zhukov ya sabemos todos que muchas luces no tiene, pero es que además se tendría que andar con mucho ojo con las cosas que escribe en un blog de acceso público. Algunas de las cosas que escribe están muy cercanas a la apología del genocidio y terrorismo y hace muchos alegatos con tintes xenófobos y racistas. A mí la verdad que no se me ocurrirían escribir cosas como esas y subirlas a internet por si luego un buen día recibo una citación judicial para ir a explicar que es eso de que "los ucranianos son escoria y si mueren unos cuantos tampoco va a pasar gran cosa".

Lo gracioso es que si Zhukov estuviera en la Rusia esa que tanto admira y le diera por escribir las barbaridades que escribe sobre Zelensky, los ucranianos y los anglos pero en su lugar sobre Putin, los rusos y la iglesia ortodoxa, él y su blog no iban a durar mucho sin pisar una comisaria. Pero como está en ese decadente occidente de mierda controlado por los anglosionistas, de momento parece que puede defender genocidios, guerras y supremacías nacionales y expansionistas sin mayor problema:


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

No sé, a lo mejor se ha posteado ya.
Vídeo de ayer de un comandante del Batallón Azov, hace referencia a las masacres que se han conocido de Bucha e Irpin.
Estos sólo saldrán de Mariupol con los pies por delante. Se han posteado vídeos de soladados rendidos... pero pienso que mientras que les quede alguna bala por disparar, no van a abandonar. Si se les acaban las balas y la munición, pero tienen explosivos, a lo mejor las inmolaciones tipo ISIS se quedan al nivel de dibujos animados para niños.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



¿A quién le respondía?


----------



## gargamelix (5 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Otro argumento de "es todo un montaje" que se cae. Concretamente el de:
> "Si los habitantes de Bucha tenían teléfonos, ¿por qué no comunicaron nada de lo que estaba pasando?"
> Lo hicieron. Tweet del 27 de febrero:
> 
> ...



Claro que lo hicieron. Recordad esto del 12 de Marzo:

57 people, mostly killed civilians, buried in mass grave in churchyard in Bucha, local activist reports.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

El blog de zhukov tiene bastantes delitos de odio. Hay que contactar con autoridades ucranianas en España. Aparte ha recolectado dinero para los terroristas de luganks. Este colgao tiene que estar vigiladisimo por los servicios secretos


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿A quién le respondía?



A Aldono en este hilo Lo intento pero no puedo. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



Estoy empezando a pensar que Zhurullov es en realidad una de estas viejas del visillo que jalean a Putin -"el presidente del mundo"-

Es el mismo discurso imperialista, los ucranianos una colonia que ha de ser reconducida, los rusos los protectores de los ucros buenos y azotadores de los ucros malos, etc etc


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sé, a lo mejor se ha posteado ya.
> Vídeo de ayer de un comandante del Batallón Azov, hace referencia a las masacres que se han conocido de Bucha e Irpin.
> Estos sólo saldrán de Mariupol con los pies por delante. Se han posteado vídeos de soladados rendidos... pero pienso que mientras que les quede alguna bala por disparar, no van a abandonar. Si se les acaban las balas y la munición, pero tienen explosivos, a lo mejor las inmolaciones tipo ISIS se quedan al nivel de dibujos animados para niños.



Este es otro al que han matado 5 o 6 veces ya. Hasta mostraron su "teorica" documentación en uno de los 2 helis derribados en la operación de rescate de heridos de Mariupol . Debe tener vida extra como Walli o James Vasquez.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Los amigos de Rusia, no quieren chatarra rusa









Serbia estaría negociando la compra de entre 6 y 12 Rafales a Dassault Aviation. – Galaxia Militar


En julio de 2020, el presidente Aleksandar Vučić, que acaba de ser reelegido, había abogado por un importante refuerzo de las capacidades militares de su país debido a las "tensiones internacionales".




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Ya sé que es muy difícil que suceda... pero estaría bien que pudiese haber alguna operación relámpago que permitiese de alguna forma salvar y fortificar Mariupol.


----------



## ELVR (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Llama la atención el ensanchador anal que está en la parte inferior-derecha.



Pedazo de cab... me has hecho buscarlo en el google a ver si era verdad


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sé, a lo mejor se ha posteado ya.
> Vídeo de ayer de un comandante del Batallón Azov, hace referencia a las masacres que se han conocido de Bucha e Irpin.
> Estos sólo saldrán de Mariupol con los pies por delante. Se han posteado vídeos de soladados rendidos... pero pienso que mientras que les quede alguna bala por disparar, no van a abandonar. Si se les acaban las balas y la munición, pero tienen explosivos, a lo mejor las inmolaciones tipo ISIS se quedan al nivel de dibujos animados para niños.



Sus ídolos son los nazis en Berlín. Cúmplase.


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sus ídolos son los nazis en Berlín. Cúmplase.



Claro que sí, guapi.


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...




Se nota de lejos que le gustan las anfetas al ejperto mariscal Zurullov, anda un poco acelerado de más.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Esto es un helo distinto porque el del Stunga ha caído sobre un bosque:


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pedazo de cab... me has hecho buscarlo en el google a ver si era verdad



pues vas a flipar con google. A partir de ahora cada vez que te metas en cualquier web vas a ver juguetes sexuales en promoción. Cuidado que no te lo vea la parienta.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

De nuevo el New Jamon York Times se mea en El Pis y en toda la mierda de prensa española que es deleznable toda ella.

Confirma que los han reventado en la huída caótica. 



*‘Sitting at Home and Trembling.’ A Town Emerges After a Russian Retreat.*

Carlotta Gall








Members of the Ukrainian Territorial Defense Forces delivering humanitarian aid to civilians in the village of Nova Basan, outside Kyiv, on Monday.Credit...Ivor Prickett for The New York Times

NOVA BASAN, Ukraine — Badly frightened and hungry, residents of Nova Basan, a town east of Kyiv, emerged from their cottages and farmhouses on Monday, and described living through the terrifying ordeal of the Russian occupation — detentions, threats and a strict curfew that confined them to their homes with no outside communication for more than a month.

Nova Basan, about 60 miles east of the Ukrainian capital, is one of a stretch of towns and villages retaken from Russian control after battles through the last week of March, and just now coming back to life.

“It was terrible,” said Mykola Dyachenko, the official responsible for the administration of the town and surrounding villages. “People were not expecting such things.” He said he was among some 20 men who were held prisoner by Russian troops for 25 days during the occupation.

He looked exhausted, his face waxy and pale. He said he had been put through what he called a mock execution 15 times while being questioned about local Ukrainian territorial defense forces and ammunition stored in the area.

His interrogators fired an assault rifle over his head during the questioning, he said. His eyes were bound with sticky tape but he heard and felt the gunshot above his head. “It was psychological pressure,” he said. “They were trying to kick out of me information that I was not sharing.”







Image

Volunteer fighters in Nova Basan searching a destroyed Russian armored fighting vehicle for anything salvageable.Credit...Ivor Prickett for The New York Times
Two other men also described being detained by Russian troops and told of soldiers beating them with rifle butts, and punching and kicking them. One described being tied up with his arms suspended. Another, Oleksiy Bryzgalin, 38, a construction worker, said he was strapped to a chair with a grenade between his legs for 30 hours and also had a gun fired beside the side of his head during interrogation.

The detainees were moved around and held in barns and cellars and fed only two potatoes a day, with only one toilet break daily, Mr. Bryzgalin said.
The detainees said they escaped from their makeshift jail as the Russian troops were preparing to withdraw last Wednesday. Five days later Mr. Bryzgalin said he still had pain in his legs from the cramped conditions and had trouble sleeping.

The community administrator, Mr. Dyachenko, said he did not know the level of civilian casualties yet and said he was only just starting to organize search teams to check on residents. On Monday, he was heading out to investigate the report of an execution on Feb. 28 of six people by Russian soldiers in a nearby village, he said. That was just after Russian troops had arrived in the area, he said.

Mr. Dyachenko said he also knew of a civilian killed in his car at a gas station when the Russian troops first entered the town. And, he said, a wounded member of the territorial defense had been held prisoner with him but was taken away and not seen since. The Kremlin has denied any Russian involvement in atrocities.

Despite the fear and rough treatment of the civilian population, in the end Russian troops may have suffered more casualties than the townspeople. The Russian departure was part of a planned withdrawal announced by Moscow a week ago but it ended in a chaotic and bloody retreat after a fierce tank battle last Thursday, said soldiers and volunteers who took part, and residents of the town.

On Monday Ukrainian soldiers were piling the bodies of dead Russian soldiers into a trailer pulled by an army jeep. The soldiers were killed when a Ukrainian tank sneaked close to the entrance of the town and opened fire on the Russian checkpoint guarding the main intersection, according to soldiers and volunteers who took part.








The remains of 10 Russian soldiers that had been collected from various points around the recently liberated village of Nova Basan.Credit...Ivor Prickett for The New York Times
“It’s the first lot we have picked up,” said Sr. Sgt. Andreiy Soroka, 38, the Ukrainian soldier in charge. “Nine and a half bodies,” he said matter-of-factly.
Four of the men had died in the armored personnel carrier blown up by a Ukrainian tank, he said. Others among the dead Russian soldiers were a captain found in a nearby building, and an 18-year-old conscript in the garden of a house who had been shot, Sergeant Soroka said.

A destroyed tank and armored vehicle on the road were leftovers of the battle, when a Ukrainian tank opened fire on the Russian vehicles. They were the tail end of the Russian presence, which had begun packing and leaving the town a day earlier.
Russian troops had suffered a major defeat days earlier in the town of Lukyanivka, and had failed to retake that town, said the commander of a volunteer battalion, Oleksiy Serediuk, who took part in the fighting. “They were disappointed and they started moving out of several places,” he said of the Russian troops. That led the Ukrainian army command to pursue the retreating army, he said.
“The military command made a very smart decision, first to make their withdrawal a chaotic rout and second to cut their escape route.”







Image

An intact but immobilized Russian armored fighting vehicle that had been hit by Ukrainian fire and then crashed into a row of shops in Nova Basan.Credit...Ivor Prickett for The New York Times

He said the battle in Nova Basan was chaotic as the Russians had to fight their way out and the Ukrainians tried to cut their escape route. In the battle, a Russian armored vehicle crashed into a line of shops and another tumbled off the road, he said.

“Most Ukrainians did not believe in this operation,” he said, adding that the Ukrainians were far fewer and outgunned by the Russians. “But it was successful. We created real chaos with just a few people and a few vehicles.

As he spoke soldiers were dragging out the Russian armored vehicle that had crashed into the line of shops. A group of men, retired taxi drivers, examined the damage, while a line of women waited for the first sale of fresh meat in more than a month.

On Monday, it had been four days since the Ukrainian troops regained control of the town, but many of the residents were only just starting to venture out of their homes. The relief on their faces was heartfelt.

“I have been sitting at home and trembling,” said Maria Rudenko, 82, who peered nervously round the corner of her street before approaching a car handing out food assistance. “I was so frightened at the shooting that I am scared to walk around.”

During the occupation, Russian troops searched houses and confiscated cellphones and computers and ordered people to stay indoors, residents said. With communications and utilities down, and with people unable to go to the shops, they began to feel hungry and scared.
“Sometimes I sat three nights without a candle,” Ms. Rudenko said. The electricity was down in most of the town, and the gas was still out. “Everyone ran away here and I was left. I had only potatoes and some cucumbers to eat.”

Further down the street toward the southern edge of town, three women friends began to weep as they collected bags of food from a group of volunteers.







Image

Civilians in Nova Basan thanking volunteer fighters who delivered aid to locals.Credit...Ivor Prickett for The New York Times
“Every day was hard but the hardest day was when we were being liberated,” said Olha Vdovichenko, 70. “Everyone was hiding inside and we were praying. The shelling started at six in the morning and went on until seven in the evening without pause.”

By the time everything fell quiet, Ukrainian soldiers were already in the town searching for Russians soldiers left behind. A woman, who gave her name as Tania, said one of them asked her if there were any of the enemy around. “I was trembling and I said, ‘Who are you?’” she recounted. “He said ‘Ours.’” She ended up cooking borscht in two big pots for the whole Ukrainian unit.

The Ukrainian soldiers also told Olha Maysak, 66, that the town was freed. “At 6 p.m. the lads came by to tell us,” she said.
But her neighbor, Ms. Vdovichenko, did not realize it was over. She woke at 7 the next morning and heard some men talking outside.
“He said we are free, we are liberated,” she said. “That’s how I knew.”



Image


----------



## gargamelix (5 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Sobre el tema de bocachancla Gisbert me ha llamado mucho la atención la postura de la inmensa mayoría de trevijanistas. Aquí en el foro se puede comprobar. Es un doblepensar del tamaño de Saturno. Pasar en un hilo de quejarse de lo mala malosa que es la democracia en España a defender la "democracia" putinesca en el siguiente. Casi todos son putinianos. No me lo explico.
> 
> Me ha recordado a otros movimientos como el pacifismo con sus simbolitos pidiendo la eliminación de las armas nucleares en occidente mientras no comentaban nada sobre la invasión soviética de Afganistán. O los ecolojetas tan simpáticos ellos protestando por cualquier chorrada mientras ignoraban la destrucción del mar de Aral por los rusos. Los trevijanistas han demostrado ser otro movimiento títere creado por el kremlin para desestabilizar occidente. Nunca les verás esparcir sus consignas de abstención activa en medios afines a los partiditos satélites como Podemos. Para mí han quedado desacreditados para siempre.



Me parece a mi que si Trevijano viera esto los corría a gorrazos. No se puede ser menos coherente y más sinvergüenza.


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi.



Oíga usted no lo digo yo. Lo dicen ellos. Sus ídolos son Stephan Bandera y Hitler.


----------



## ELVR (5 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> El tipo de doctrina
> 
> La doctrina occidental no es de jerarquía cerrada, permitiendo a los mandos sobre el terreno la toma de decisiones y una gran autonomía. Por tanto tienen la capacidad ante una emboscada, de tomar decisiones rápidas sin consultar.
> 
> ...



Ya lo han comentado en el hilo. No se fían entre ellos mismos. Y menos con la multitud de "minorías" que tienen.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se nota de lejos que le gustan las anfetas al ejperto mariscal Zurullov, anda un poco acelerado de más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Álguien debería decirle que el captagon para la guetra del teclado es un poco fuerte, que con un café hay suficiente. Yo lo tengo bloqueado.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sus ídolos son los nazis en Berlín. Cúmplase.



Como no luchar hasta la Muerte contra los rusos, estos son unos perros como los moros









Los ucranianos destrozan uno de los mejores regimientos del ejército ruso. – Galaxia Militar


Hace ocho años, un regimiento de paracaidistas de élite ruso desempeñó un papel fundamental en una masacre de soldados ucranianos. Ahora Ucrania se ha vengado. El 331º Regimiento Aerotransportado de la Guardia ha sufrido importantes daños en los combates alrededor de Kiev.




galaxiamilitar.es





La 331ª tiene un historial de atrocidades. Fue una de las unidades que el Kremlin desplegó en el este de Ucrania en 2014 para reforzar las fuerzas separatistas respaldadas por Rusia. Los rusos y los separatistas rodearon a las tropas ucranianas en Ilovaisk. Los comandantes de ambos bandos acordaron un alto el fuego para permitir a los ucranianos atrapados salir de Ilovaisk a través de un llamado “corredor humanitario.”

Era una trampa. Los rusos abrieron fuego contra los ucranianos que se marchaban, matando a unos 400 de ellos en lo que fue, hasta hace poco, el día más sangriento del ejército ucraniano postsoviético. El ejército ucraniano capturó a 10 miembros del 331º en Ilovaisk, lo que ayudó a las autoridades de Kiev a confirmar el papel del regimiento en la masacre.


----------



## Chaini (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sé, a lo mejor se ha posteado ya.
> Vídeo de ayer de un comandante del Batallón Azov, hace referencia a las masacres que se han conocido de Bucha e Irpin.
> Estos sólo saldrán de Mariupol con los pies por delante. Se han posteado vídeos de soladados rendidos... pero pienso que mientras que les quede alguna bala por disparar, no van a abandonar. Si se les acaban las balas y la munición, pero tienen explosivos, a lo mejor las inmolaciones tipo ISIS se quedan al nivel de dibujos animados para niños.



A este comandante, los rusos del foro lo han matado varias veces, pero el vuelve todos los dias a dar el parte de batalla.Aqui nadie se retracta, como tampoco lo hicieron con Wally.












"Los ocupantes continúan bombardeando el puerto de Mariupol, en el que se les transfieren barcos extranjeros con tripulación.

Predigamos el fuego de las tropas rusas desde el mar, bombardeando un barco civil bajo la bandera de la República Dominicana, que estaba en uno de los amarres. Uno de los miembros de la tripulación resultó herido, los soldados del regimiento Azov fueron enviados para ayudar a la tripulación y a los heridos.

Como consecuencia del bombardeo, el barco se hundió en un tono, a esa hora, mientras el enemigo continuaba bombardeando, extinguiendo las llamas.

Alrededor del puerto bloqueado de Mariupol también hay dos barcos de Malta y un barco de Jamaica y Liberia. En uno de los barcos están los gigantes de Turechchini.

Comprueba la reacción del mundo ante el bombardeo de barcos por parte de los orcos bajo las enseñas de otras potencias."


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

En directo el discurso de Zelenski en el parlamento. Puntualidad española. Ya llevamos 15 min de retraso.




El hombre dirá aquello de - son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas-


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Metraje ACOJONANTE de un equipo de stugna



Mis dieses. 
El mejor vídeo sobre los STUGNA-P que he visto.
Te lo saco de Reddit y lo pego como vídeo de _Yiutiub_ porque a veces los propietarios de cada canal de Reddit borran los vídeos y dejan de estar accesibles.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Abr 2022)

es algun tipo de transtorno mental?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

JODEROS HIJOSDE PUTA

EL GOBIERNO ZELENSKY  - PEDRO ANTONIO SANCHEZ OS JODE LAS CRYPTOS

*Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio*

**

*BRVTAL NUTRITION LA GUERRITA DE LOS ZIONISTAS NAZIS NO SE PAGA SOLA CHIQUIS *

*








*
La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos Modelos sobre estos activos
Hoy a la(s) 1:01 PMSERRALLER

*VAIS A SABER LO QUE ES SQUEEZZE*





*Tema mítico* : - Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio


Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos...




www.burbuja.info








_SI ALGUIEN TE ODIA Y VAN A POR TI _
_,,,SIN RAZON .. _

PUBLICADO 05/04/2022 04:45 ACTUALIZADO 05/04/2022 12:31


Los cerca de 7 millones de contribuyentes que tienen critptomonedas están bajo el foco de la Agencia Tributaria (AEAT), que lanza mañana las Campañas de la Renta y de Patrimonio. Si tienen *pérdidas y ganancias y un saldo total, junto con sus criptomonedas, de más de 2 millones*, deberán presentar estas declaraciones, respectivamente. La novedad de este año, además del número creciente de españoles que tienen estas divisas, cerca de 7 millones ya, según el IE, es que Hacienda ha señalizado su presencia al máximo y ha creados dos casillas individualizadas en sendos Modelos.​


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Tira con bala Zelenski. Pide a Marsans y Porcelanosa que dejen de hacer negocios con Rusia.


----------



## Cuscarejo (5 Abr 2022)

Déjate de pataletas, la cosa se pone jodida para los rusos.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En directo el discurso de Zelenski en el parlamento. Puntualidad española. Ya llevamos 15 min de retraso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En honor a la verdad, parece que el retraso ha sido cosa suya.
Los oyentes estaban en sus pupitres aparentemente a la hora.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Habla Pedro Sánchez, apago la tele.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En honor a la verdad, parece que el retraso ha sido cosa suya.
> Los oyentes estaban en sus pupitres aparentemente a la hora.



En homenaje al país al que se dirige.


----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tira con bala Zelenski. Pide a Marsans y Porcelanosa que dejen de hacer negocios con Rusia.



es que manda cojones los putiners la que han liado

y lo que nos queda por ver, que lo de bucha no es una cosa coyuntural, tiene toda la pinta que ha sido sistemático
bien porque los rusos estaban puteados y jodidos por la mierda de plan que les han mandado cumplir
bien porque son sus costumbres y habrá que colgarles de los huevos un día de estos

lo cierto es que tiene pinta de que han sido brutales de forma reiterada


----------



## percutor (5 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los Kalibr no han caído en Polonia, así que "no cuentan" para la escalada nuclear.
> 
> Todo lo que rodea la doctrina MAD es muy nebuloso y está cambiando todo el tiempo. Una cosa es tirar Tomahawks en Irak. Hasta te daría por bueno que Rusia toleraría un Tomahawk que se "escapa" de Ucrania por 10 km y cae en un descampado ruso, aunque ese nivel de imprecisión y de provocación llevaría a una escalada de tensión fijo.
> 
> ...



Los Kalibr no han caído en Polonia, así que "no cuentan" para la escalada nuclear.

ya , pero 3 minutos de vuelo más y caen en Polonia , y el que los está monitoreando lo desconoce .

Y el concepto de Mad se aplicaría ante un lanzamiento masivo de misilies balísticos por parte de rusia o usa . Si usa o rusia detectan que los otros les lanzan de todo la respuesta es responder con todo , no esperar a ver si esos cientos de misilies que vienen son nucleares o no ; porque un lanzamiento masivo de misiles sólo puede intepretarse cómo un ataque nuclear . 

Otra cosa es que un día rusia o usa envíe un sólo misil al otro , en este caso esperaran a ver el resultado del misil : error , ataque convencional , ataque nuclear ,.... y luego decidirán la respuesta . Por un misilazo no se desata el infierno nuclear . 

Pero esto es entre rusia y usa . Ucrania no tiene armas nucleares y no entra en esta ecuación .

Por último, quid prodest? OK, tiramos unos Tomahawk (no nucleares) en el mismo centro de Moscú y otros cuantos en S. Petesburgo.

Yo he dicho que ucrania debería tener misiles de crucero para atacar instalaciones militares en cualquier sitio de rusia , si rusia envía misiles de crucero a cientos de kilómetros del frente , Ucrania también puede hacerlo , pero con la diferencia que está en el derecho de atacar cualquier punto de rusia , sea moscú o vladivostok . Yo no hablo de atacar objetivos civiles .


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En homenaje al país al que se dirige.



Aaaaaah, claro.
El hombre lo ha hecho con toda la buena fe, pensando en nuestra siesta.
Que le inviten a algo, coño.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Las palabras de Antonio casi que me interesan entre poco y nada.
Además, semejante verborrea al Zelensky le va a sonar a chino.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Polonia compra 250 tanques Abrams en Estados Unidos . Se pone interesante el tema


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

A decir verdad, tanto Sánchez como Batet han estado muy bien en todo lo que han dicho.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia compra 250 tanques Abrams en Estados Unidos . Se pone interesante el tema



Se oyen rumores de que Rusia también quiere comprar Abrams. No sé qué les pasa a los tanques rusos...


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

*"Estamos en 2022 pero parece que estamos en abril de 1937 en Guernica"*

jojo cortocircuito de los comunistas/podemitas


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Han muerto niños y ancianos no ? seguramente con las manos atadas y tiro en la nuca, es lo que defendeis

puto comunista/podemita


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo peor de todo, es que Baños, el Almirante y todos los ex-militares pro-rusos tenían NATO Clearance hasta hace poco. 

Por otra parte, si los ex militares que opinan, todos son pro-putin, ¿qué nos hace pensar que el ejército en activo no esté igual de infiltrado?


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

Bueno tios. Solo quería compartir unas fotos de lo que era Bucha antes de que llegara esa nube oscura de nihilismo ruso-fascista. No era el infierno. Hasta hace 30 días era un suburbio tal que así. Lo pongo para que nunca perdamos de vista la fragilidad de todo.

Jardines cuidados, fachadas en perfecto estado. Su tienda de cercanía con buen surtido. Decoraciones de navidad.

Un barrio como puede ser Alcobendas o Aravaca.

Ahora si buscas Bucha solo te sale destrucción, y una atmósfera de muerte que todo lo cubre.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Al loro lo que reparte Zelenszi "Mimosa" "Especial infantil"








y debajo:

Frutas tropicales.


----------



## Elsexy (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia compra 250 tanques Abrams en Estados Unidos . Se pone interesante el tema



Pues tienen T-72 heredados de la URSS, Leopard y ahora Abrams. 
El que se encarga de la logística debe estar contento.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Pues tienen T-72 heredados de la URSS, Leopard y ahora Abrams.
> El que se encarga de la logística debe estar contento.



Los T-72 se ceden a Ucrania, por eso del trueque o compra con los usanos


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Los huevos q le echan estos ucras, un unico carro ucra contra todo un convoy


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (5 Abr 2022)

Zelenski es repugnante. Espero que los ukros se libren de él después de echar a la basura kremlinita


----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

Viendo el tema de los Abrams empiezo a pensar que los Migs 29 polacos están ya operando en Ucrania, pero se ha hecho de manera discreta.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> una cosa, eso no es crimen contra la Humanidad? o como va esto?
> 
> venga boreggazos, a comer pollas de masones que es lo único que sabéis hacer, putas ratas anglosionistas
> 
> ...



Aquí hemos condenado todos los crímenes de guerra, incluido los tiros en las piernas a prisioneros.

Y aquí que yo sepa nadie se ha burlado de los muertos en en Donbass.

Pero tú te has descojonando de los crímenes de Bucha, sin esperar siquiera a que se haga una investigación oficial.

Esa doble moral es más llamativa cuando yo te he leído en el foro conocer perfectamente los asesinatos que hubo en la II Guerra Mundial. Y ahora que tienes miles de formas de conocer la verdad (yo leo todos los días la prensa de varios países, inclusive de Rusia) te limitas a reirte como un crío de 15 años. Muy poco respeto me mereces.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los huevos q le echan estos ucras, un unico carro ucra contra todo un convoy



Joder la que les lía un solo tanque.


----------



## Chaini (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Viendo el tema de los Abrams empiezo a pensar que los Migs 29 polacos están ya operando en Ucrania, pero se ha hecho de manera discreta.



Yo tb pienso lo mismo


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Hoy los tractoristas están que lo petan:


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Cientos de tropas rusas se niegan a participar en la invasión de Ucrania: «Muchos no quieren luchar»


Un abogado del ejército ruso que fue despedido por negarse a ir a Ucrania dijo que otras 1.000 personas se habían puesto en contacto con él



www.abc.es


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los huevos q le echan estos ucras, un unico carro ucra contra todo un convoy



Joder, ese tipo debe creerse el mismísimo Michael Witmann.
Huevazos.


----------



## uberales (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los amigos de Rusia, no quieren chatarra rusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si están a un paso de entrar en la UE, qué van a ser amigos de Rusia. Una cosa es la propaganda y otra la realifad


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Los 


Elsexy dijo:


> Pues tienen T-72 heredados de la URSS, Leopard y ahora Abrams.
> El que se encarga de la logística debe estar contento.



los t72 Irán a Ucrania, o al chatarrero vista la experiencia.


----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno tios. Solo quería compartir unas fotos de lo que era Bucha antes de que llegara esa nube oscura de nihilismo ruso-fascista. No era el infierno. Hasta hace 30 días era un suburbio tal que así. Lo pongo para que nunca perdamos de vista la fragilidad de todo.
> 
> Jardines cuidados, fachadas en perfecto estado. Su tienda de cercanía con buen surtido. Decoraciones de navidad.
> 
> ...



es que macho, un día te levantas y te quejas porque llueve, y al siguiente te están cayendo obuses y ves desfilar tanques por tu calle

si sales te tirotean y si no sales también

y todo porque un joputa se cree con derecho a "desnazificar" a cañonazos y anexionarse un país por sus santos cojones

puto nacionalismo y putos nacionalistas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo peor de todo, es que Baños, el Almirante y todos los ex-militares pro-rusos tenían NATO Clearance hasta hace poco.
> 
> Por otra parte, si los ex militares que opinan, todos son pro-putin, ¿qué nos hace pensar que el ejército en activo no esté igual de infiltrado?



A ver, una cosa es que sean pro-putin o que puedan tener simpatías por Putin y otra que realmente estén al servicio de Putin, lo cual es bastante diferente. 

De los militares estos que están saliendo, el único que veo como obvio que pueda ser agente de Moscú es Baños, los demás simplemente me parecen unos cuñaos que se informan por 2-3 titulares o propaganda.


----------



## moncton (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



El comandante Hijoputhov tiene un problema


El problema es que su amigo Putin ha perdido

Ha perdido porque aunque gane esta guerra, ha perdido la paz y ha perdido el futuro

Recordemos lo que decia el teniente Zurulhov el 24 de febrero, que si ataques quirurgicos, que si gobierno ucraniano en retirada, presidente al que no le hacia caso nadie, el ejercito se rendiria en pocas horas ante el empuje imparable del poderoso ejercito ruso, que ya estaban en conversaciones con moscu, todo negociado, gobierno afin y cambio de alineamiento, en 72 horas solucionao sin bajarse del autobus

A partir de ahi el sargento Dorithov ha ido cambiando el discurso, a regañadientes, que si los rusos iban con cuidado que no querian causar bajas civiles, que los ucras son unos fanaticos viejos drogadictos que luchan porque les obligan a punta de pistola, que si los usanos tardaron un mes en llegar a badgad, que si es una finta, que si rusia no esta enviando lo bueno que lo reserva para mas adelante... Cuanto peor les iba a los rusos, mas tenia que mentir y mas

Hasta que llegamos al hostiazo de Kiev, el ejercito ruso saliendo con el rabo entre las piernas y se descubren las atrocidades que han cometido.

Y ahi el cabo Putinhov pierde los papeles, todo el edificio mental que habia construido a base de invenciones y hacerse pasar por experto se viene abajo, su prestigio de “experto" a la mierda tiene que emplear mas tiempo en defender sus opiniones pasadas y cada dos por tres le sueltan pantallazos de entradas anteriores para reirse de el


Ademas el ejercito ruso no solo ha demostrado ser una panda de inutiles mal equipados, mal entrenados y mal dirigidos, encima son una panda de asesinos, violadores y saqueadores, y eso ya es mas dificil de defender. Solo queda el recurso del “fake news”



Su amigo Putin ha quedado como un genocida y jamas volvera a ser admitido en sociedad entre los paises decentes, le queda corea del norte, Eritrea, bielorusia y poco mas, lo que le viene a rusia es miseria y hambre. Los paises occidentales ya hablan de devolver a rusia a la economia de los soviets.



Y claro, si el Putin es un paria, los que los defienden se convierten en parias, que la vida es mas que este agujero infecto de internet que es Burbuja.info y si el soldado de primera Cabronhov ha estado largando por ahi entre sus amistades, seguro que lo va a pasar mal



Porque esa gente existe, yo mismo tengo un conocido que despues de estudiar se fue a rusia a currar y se quedo prendado, yo creo que fue el primer sitio donde follo en serio, que esas cosas generan impronta. Total que volvio pro-ruso total. Yo le aguantaba (o mas bien ignoraba) los posts en redes sociales, muchos eran inocuos, que si rusia muy bonita, que si gente putamadre… alguno en plan propaganda de las wunderwafen, algun post pro-Putin y anti OTAN… nada serio.

Pero desde la invasion se puso en plan insoportable, follaputin nivel supersaiyan, asi que al igual que hago en este foro lo he tenido que bloquear.



Si me apuras aun entenderia a un follaputin por dinero, como el actor porno que hace pelis gays, alla ellos. Lo que me cuesta entender es a los follaputines emocionales



Y no tengo claro lo que es el Borrachuzhov


----------



## duncan (5 Abr 2022)

Sigue siendo un termómetro fiable de cómo le va al ejército ruso. Vídeo interesante:


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si están a un paso de entrar en la UE, qué van a ser amigos de Rusia. Una cosa es la propaganda y otra la realifad



Veremos si los dejan entrar.


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Se oyen rumores de que Rusia también quiere comprar Abrams. No sé qué les pasa a los tanques rusos...




Se van a enviar a Ucrania.
Paga el tito Samuel. Los M1A más antiguos para los países que ceden sus T-72 a Ucrania. Si reúne doscientos ya pueden empezar las contraofensivas para recuperar los territorios. Aunque primero hay que mermar considerablemente la capacidad aérea de los orcos.
En Langley ya se ha decidido cuál va a ser el final de este conflicto.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Rusia hunde un barco mercante turco en mar de Azov:

El Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania *ha anunciado que un barco turco con bandera dominicana se está hundiendo en el puerto de la ciudad sitiada de *Mariupol*, al sureste de Ucrania, tras ser atacado durante un “bombardeo desde el mar” por las fuerzas rusas, provocando un incendio en la sala de máquinas.

El barco, con bandera de *República Dominicana*, estaba atracado en el puerto cuando recibió un impacto, dijo el ministerio en una publicación de Telegram con una imagen del *carguero*. La tripulación fue rescatada, incluido un herido, dijo, sin proporcionar detalles sobre las nacionalidades de los pasajeros.

Según el ministerio, el capitán envió una señal de socorro cuando fue atacado con un mensaje que decía: “*¡Advertencia! ¡Advertencia! El barco bajo la bandera de República Dominicana fue brutalmente destruido, todo fue destruido,* el puente de mando fue destruido.* Incendio en sala de máquinas*. Hay heridos a bordo”.

La embarcación se está *“hundiendo gradualmente bajo el agua”*, añadió el ministerio, que agregó que es “imposible realizar una operación de rescate bajo fuego constante”.

La agencia de noticias rusa Ria Novosti asegura, en cambio, que han sido “los nacionalistas ucranianos que controlaban el puerto de *Mariupol*” quienes “comenzaron a destruir su infraestructura y los barcos extranjeros”, dice citando como fuente la Milicia Popular de la Donetsk. “Tomamos conocimiento de un incendio y humo denso en el* buque turco Azburg*, que opera bajo bandera dominicana, y que transportaba a doce ciudadanos de Ucrania”, asegura la publicación de los prorrusos en Telegram.

El 23 de marzo, la Marina ucraniana dijo haber destruido el buque ruso *Orsk *en la ciudad ucraniana de Berdyansk, en el mar de Azov. En total, Kiev asegura haber atacado tres barcos rusos, incluido el *Saratov*, un buque de desembarco de clase









Rusia hunde un barco turco en el puerto de Mariupol en un bombardeo


Salvamento pudo rescatar a la tripulación de la embarcación, que tiene bandera dominicana. Los prorrusos de Donetsk acusan a “los nacionalistas ucranianos” del ataque




www.larazon.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

EL OBJETIVO DE LA OLIGARQUIA NAZI ZIONISTA KAZHARIAN JAZARA

SIEMPRE FUE EL MISMO

INTENTAR ATREAR A RUSIA A UN CONFLICTO GLOBAL SEGURAMENTE NUCLEAR

PARA ESTABLECER UNA DE SUS COLONIAS JAZARAS COMO ISRAEL | LA PATAGONIA EN ARGENCINA | ETC


POR ESO QUIEREN MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCION Y POR ESO NO DEJAN SALIR A LOS UCRANIANOS REALES

NECESITAN VICTIMAS PARA ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO | SI NO CONSIGUEN ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO |
SERA EXTIRPADOS COMO UN CANCER NAZI ZIONISTA MESIANICO
Y ESO ES LO QUE ESTA PASANDO





​


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Zhurullov es un pipero de las guerras. Es como el tipo de "la fariah" cuando vas a los toros, toda la tarde dando el coñazo con el humo.


----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia hunde un barco mercante turco en mar de Azov:
> 
> El Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania *ha anunciado que un barco turco con bandera dominicana se está hundiendo en el puerto de la ciudad sitiada de *Mariupol*, al sureste de Ucrania, tras ser atacado durante un “bombardeo desde el mar” por las fuerzas rusas, provocando un incendio en la sala de máquinas.
> 
> ...



Tocando los huevos al Sultan....


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se van a enviar a Ucrania.
> Paga el tito Samuel. Los M1A más antiguos para los países que ceden sus T-72 a Ucrania. Si reúne doscientos ya pueden empezar las contraofensivas para recuperar los territorios. Aunque primero hay que mermar considerablemente la capacidad aérea de los orcos.
> En Langley ya se ha decidido cuál va a ser el final de este conflicto.
> 
> ...



Ya se estan enviando

ÚLTIMA HORA: La República Checa habría enviado tanques T-72 y vehículos de combate de infantería BVP-1 a Ucrania


----------



## Indignado (5 Abr 2022)

Veo que los dos bandos chechenos se han enfrentado y los de Kadirov han salido escaldados , todos sospechabamos que esta gente mucho tik tok pero nada de nada


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Otro argumento de "es todo un montaje" que se cae. Concretamente el de:
> "Si los habitantes de Bucha tenían teléfonos, ¿por qué no comunicaron nada de lo que estaba pasando?"
> Lo hicieron. Tweet del 27 de febrero:
> 
> ...



@M. Priede


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Abr 2022)

Ha leído libros… y la wikipedia. Hace años el meme era echarle en cara la wiki. Era experto en el tema que fuese gracias a lo que leía en la wiki y nos soltaba aquí para pontificar.


----------



## duncan (5 Abr 2022)

Artículo a leer (interesante que incida en la necesidad de los ucranianos de tanques para recuperar territorio):










Primeras lecciones provisionales de la guerra de Ucrania


Hace tiempo me planteé hacer un repaso de la literatura en español sobre las lecciones de los conflictos armados de mayor intensidad de los últimos años. La idea de partida es que la historia nos e…




guerrasposmodernas.com


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya se estan enviando
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: La República Checa habría enviado tanques T-72 y vehículos de combate de infantería BVP-1 a Ucrania





Solo Polonia tiene casi 600 T-72 operativos, y otros 300 que quizá puedan ponerse en orden de batalla. Si se reúnen todos los carros y APC de esos países los ucranianos van a tener una fuerza razonable para pasar al contraataque, todavía necesita piezas de artillería, probablemente esto se está moviendo ya también y tendremos pronto noticias en twitter indicándolo.
Entiendo que las tres o cuatro semanas que tarden en reunir el contingente las dedicarán a derribar aeronaves de los orcos. No descartemos que veamos un incremento en los derribos de artefactos voladores, es muy verosímil que empiecen a aparecer señuelos para que los orcos envíen sus aparatos; y los pierdan.

Se pone muy interesante, estratégicamente hablando, ahora es cuando el zar enano tendrá que decidir si coge el guante y decreta una movilización general y un estado de guerra, con los consiguientes disturbios en el frente doméstico, o se resigna a ir perdiendo lentamente todos los territorios ucranianos que ocupa. 



¡Gloria a los héroes, gloria a Ucrania!
¡Muerte al ocupante!


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Solo Polonia tiene casi 600 T-72 operativos, y otros 300 que quizá puedan ponerse en orden de batalla. Si se reúnen todos los carros y APC de esos países los ucranianos van a tener una fuerza razonable para pasar al contraataque, todavía necesita piezas de artillería, probablemente esto se está moviendo ya también y tendremos pronto noticias en twitter indicándolo.
> Entiendo que las tres o cuatro semanas que tarden en reunir el contingente las dedicarán a derribar aeronaves de los orcos. No descartemos que veamos un incremento en los derribos de artefactos voladores, es muy verosímil que empiecen a aparecer señuelos para que los orcos envíen sus aparatos; y los pierdan.
> 
> Se pone muy interesante, estratégicamente hablando, ahora es cuando el zar enano tendrá que decidir si coge el guante y decreta una movilización general y un estado de guerra, con los consiguientes disturbios en el frente doméstico, o se resigna a ir perdiendo lentamente todos los territorios ucranianos que ocupa.
> ...



Entiendo que primero quieren controlar los cielos, de hecho los rusos parace que se estan cagando en los misiles de los british, hay un articulo en el mundo pero es para abonados








Starstreak: el misil británico que provoca la ira de Moscú


Rusia ha declarado su guerra particular a un arma de fabricación británica que está haciendo estragos en Ucrania: el Starstreak, el misil guiado por láser más rápido de su...




www.elmundo.es





por otro lado tb si les envian éstos artilleria de largo alcance y los T-72, podriamos ver como incluso tomarian Crimea


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Indignado (5 Abr 2022)

El video no te deja indiferente

"Zelensky showed a video with the consequences of the atrocities of the invaders to the UN Security Council Frames that will not leave anyone indifferent."


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

Mañana se van anunciar sanciones que van a convertir a rusia en la nueva Corea del Norte y Venezuela. Jaque mate de Putin. Ajedrez


Se informa que las sanciones incluyen una prohibición total de los barcos rusos en los puertos europeos, la prohibición de que las empresas estadounidenses y de la UE operen dentro de Rusia, el cierre y las restricciones en los cruces fronterizos hacia Rusia y los cambios en el estatus diplomático de varios países occidentales.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

En algunas noticias importantes, parece que la República Checa está suministrando "docenas" de tanques T-72M1 y BVP-1 IFV a las fuerzas de la UA. Si bien el T-72M1 es bastante antiguo (T-72A1 ligeramente alterado), y también lo son el BVP-1 (BMP-1 con cambios muy pequeños), aún serían útiles.


----------



## katiuss (5 Abr 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> El video no te deja indiferente
> 
> "Zelensky showed a video with the consequences of the atrocities of the invaders to the UN Security Council Frames that will not leave anyone indifferent."



Lame culos comunistas contestando que es mentira en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Entiendo que primero quieren controlar los cielos, de hecho los rusos parace que se estan cagando en los misiles de los british, hay un articulo en el mundo pero es para abonados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abc123CBA (5 Abr 2022)

Te dedico esta, 1 columna rusa contra 1 tanque ucraniano.


----------



## Bercipotecado (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se van a enviar a Ucrania.
> Paga el tito Samuel. Los M1A más antiguos para los países que ceden sus T-72 a Ucrania. Si reúne doscientos ya pueden empezar las contraofensivas para recuperar los territorios. Aunque primero hay que mermar considerablemente la capacidad aérea de los orcos.
> En Langley ya se ha decidido cuál va a ser el final de este conflicto.
> 
> ...



La compra de los tanques M1A2 spv3 por parte de Polonia ya estaba negociada desde el año pasado, fue aprobada en Febrero por el congreso. Los T-72 polacos estan en la reserva desde hace años, se tardaria en poner operativos y son version vieja, incluso peores que los mas malos rusos. Los tanques americanos vienen a sustituir parcialmente la version PT-91 Twardy (Una modernización a estándar OTAN de mas o menos la mitad de los T-72, que estan operativos y son equivalentes o incluso mejores que la ultima version del T-72 rusa).

La version polaca del carro americano no es vieja, todo lo contrario, son tanques nuevos de la ultima version salidos de fabrica para ellos. Por llevar, llevan hasta Trophy, una tecnologia de blindaje que actualmente no tiene ningún país implementado, excepto USA.

Venta aprobada el 18 de Febrero de 2022 








Estados Unidos autoriza la venta de 250 tanques M1 Abrams a Polonia. – Galaxia Militar


Según una notificación de la Agencia de Cooperación para la Seguridad de la Defensa (DSCA) de EE.UU. al Congreso, Polonia ha sido aprobada para comprar los tanques, así como 26 vehículos de recuperación de combate Hércules M88A2 y 17 puentes de asalto conjuntos M1110.




galaxiamilitar.es





Solicitud de Polonia de los tanques en Junio de 2021








Polonia podría comprar tanques M1 Abrams a Estados Unidos. – Galaxia Militar


Según los últimos informes, el Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia está preparando la compra de unos 250 carros de combate M1 Abrams a Estados Unidos, dos meses después de que anunciara sus planes de comprar 24 drones turcos Bayraktar TB2.




galaxiamilitar.es





Lo que si deberías observar es esta otra noticia de hoy, que si podría indicar que este cerca la entrega de Aviones a Ucrania.

Vender F-16V Block 70+ (Ultima version y mas actual, la misma que se esta fabricando para Taiwan). Bulgaria realizo la solicitud hace menos de 1 mes, a cambio de sus Mig-29 modernizados y Su-25

Esta noticia si podría indicar que la llegada de cazas a Ucrania esta mas cerca. Bulgaria cuenta con 15 Mig-29B modernizados a estándares OTAN, equivalentes a un F-16 Block 40/50 y 14 Su-25.









Estados Unidos aprueba la venta de ocho aviones F-16 C/D Block 70 a Bulgaria. – Galaxia Militar


El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos aprobó ayer lunes la venta de ocho aviones de combate F-16 C/D Block 70 y equipo relacionado (armamento y municiones) a Bulgaria por 1.670 millones de dólares




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Entiendo que primero quieren controlar los cielos, de hecho los rusos parace que se estan cagando en los misiles de los british, hay un articulo en el mundo pero es para abonados
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hace varias semanas comenté en algún hilo, quizá en este o el anterior, que los gusanos no van a permitir que los orcos tengan la plataforma de proyección marítima que supone la península. De esta Putinia va a tener que pedir permiso para todo.


El 9 de marzo, dos semanas después de empezar la operación Zurullo, se comentó. A medida que se vayan confirmando otras atrocidades contra civiles por parte de los orcos, la comunidad internacional obligará a Putinia a devolver los territorios o quedar anclados en la carestía soviética hasta que los devuelvan.
Algunos se reían.




Casino dijo:


> Crimea y el Donbass van a reintegrarse a Ucrania en forma de indemnizaciones de guerra. Al tiempo.
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!







Saludos.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Uy, el british dice que las bajas rusas son peor de lo que pensamos:


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014214
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014215
> 
> ...



Ahora comparemos las acciones y palabras del despeinado con las del gerontofilo francés o el teutón.
Los piratas son unos hijos de puta pero tienen huevos.
Rule Britania, en éste caso


----------



## duncan (5 Abr 2022)

Habrá que esperar confirmación pero de ser así a algunos les dará un aire:


----------



## César Borgia (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> La compra de los tanques M1A2 spv3 por parte de Polonia ya estaba negociada desde el año pasado, fue aprobada en Febrero por el congreso. Los T-72 polacos estan en la reserva desde hace años, se tardaria en poner operativos y son version vieja, incluso peores que los mas malos rusos. Los tanques americanos vienen a sustituir parcialmente la version PT-91 Twardy (Una modernización a estándar OTAN de mas o menos la mitad de los T-72, que estan operativos y son equivalentes o incluso mejores que la ultima version del T-72 rusa).
> 
> La version polaca del carro americano no es vieja, todo lo contrario, son tanques nuevos de la ultima version salidos de fabrica para ellos. Por llevar, llevan hasta Trophy, una tecnologia de blindaje que actualmente no tiene ningún país implementado, excepto USA.
> 
> ...





La verdad es que no estoy al tanto de los contratos militares, mi primera suposición es que los gusanos aprovechaban para hacer un plan renove de su propio parque. Gracias por el aporte, de todas formas sigo pensando que los países que cedan sus vehículos recibirán algún tipo de compensación por parte de los gusanos.




Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014214
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014215
> 
> ...





Si no recuerdo mal, esos dardos tienen una espoleta de proximidad, de tal modo que ni siquiera es necesario que acierten en el objetivo, con pasar los suficientemente cerca se detona el explosivo y adiós aeronave.

edito: pues sí recordaba mal, parece que el que lleva espoleta de proximidad era el Starburst
Starburst (missile) - Wikipedia

Tiene el mismo sistema de guiado así que no considero descartable que les hayan implementado también la espoleta de proximidad, pero lo dejamos en suspenso sin confirmar, como hipótesis plausible. 
Los veremos en acción.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Habrá que esperar confirmación pero de ser así a algunos les dará un aire:



A lo mejor el helicóptero lo pilota Shoigu, que ya se está empezando a cansar de que le digan los compañeros de trabajo en plan bromita que cuidado a la hora de tomar el té que a ver lo que lo que le puede echar alguien un día de estos.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

La presión Ucra debe de ser fuerte en la región de Kherson:


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor el helicóptero lo pilota Shoigu, que ya se está empezando a cansar de que le digan los compañeros de trabajo en plan bromita que cuidado a la hora de tomar el té que a ver lo que lo que le puede echar alguien un día de estos.




jajajajajajajajajaja tiene que ser bastante estresante tener un jefecillo como el zar enano


----------



## machinaexdeus (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Uy, el british dice que las bajas rusas son peor de lo que pensamos:



ya lo dijo alguien esta mañana (y lo venimos diciendo desde el domingo aprox)

los rusos no han abandonado el cerco de kiev por una cuestión táctica o logística o algo así
se han pirado porque han sido masacrados, triturados, chop, chop, chop, y picadillo

habrán podido salvar un % ridículo de vehículos y tanques, los pocos que funcionaban, tenían combustible o simplemente no se quedaban paraos en un charco

porque si se quedan intentando cercar kiev, a día de hoy ese % de vehículos y tal con los que han huido tendería a 0, zero

si no fuera así, los rusos no se retiran, aguantan 
pero como les estaban dando lo suyo y lo de putin, o se piraban o eran aniquilados, la opción menos mala era pirarse


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La presión Ucra debe de ser fuerte en la región de Kherson:



Hace unos días habían recuperado varios pueblos de la zona oeste de Kherson, ¿pero parece que frenaron en seco no? No he vuelto a ver nada al respecto, y de los rusos tampoco estoy viendo nada de ese sector.

¿El número de ataques con misiles balísticos/crucero rusos también ha disminuido? ¿O se están dejando de reportar? Es que también veo cada vez menos de eso, antes creo que rondaban los 30-50 misiles/día.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Consejo para los países que están echando diplomáticos rusos como protesta por lo de Bucha: echad como máximo 1 o 2 porque se vienen Kherson y Mariupol y ahí vais a tener que gastarlos todos.


----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La presión Ucra debe de ser fuerte en la región de Kherson:



Es que como los ucranianos crucen el Dnieper por el norte de Kherson, la bolsa de rusos puede ser enorme.


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hace unos días habían recuperado varios pueblos de la zona oeste de Kherson, ¿pero parece que frenaron en seco no? No he vuelto a ver nada al respecto, y de los rusos tampoco estoy viendo nada de ese sector.
> 
> ¿El número de ataques con misiles balísticos/crucero rusos también ha disminuido? ¿O se están dejando de reportar? Es que también veo cada vez menos de eso, antes creo que rondaban los 30-50 misiles/día.



Se están quedando sin armas. El plan original, previa finta, era desmilitarizar Ucrania. Aquí ya dijimos hace semanas que Rusia es la que se va a desarmar.


----------



## Soler (5 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: Colonia orca destrozada en provincia de Kharkov


----------



## Bercipotecado (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La verdad es que no estoy al tanto de los contratos militares, mi primera suposición es que los gusanos aprovechaban para hacer un plan renove de su propio parque. Gracias por el aporte, de todas formas sigo pensando que los países que cedan sus vehículos recibirán algún tipo de compensación por parte de los gusanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las compensaciones vendrán en el tema de los "extras", así funcionan ellos. Los Americanos no pueden vender ningún material nuevo militar sin la aprobación del congreso. Por tanto van a precios normales de mercado. No pueden transferir material de manera gratuita, salvo que sea dada de baja, sin autorización del congreso. Que hacen para dar compensaciones de material a la ultima? Pues comprando de mas, y diciendo que se pasaron de frenada a la hora de solicitarlo, darlo de baja y ale, material sobrante. Otra manera es compensando con material que ellos retiran, mandando tambien de paso, el paquete de modernización. Es lo que suele pasar sobre todo en el tema de misiles, ninguna bateria Patriot no americana es nueva salvo las alemanas, a todo país que les venden alguna, se la mandan con el kit de modernización, que casi las hace equivalentes a las que estan recibiendo ellos nuevas.

En el caso polaco, yo apostaría que a cambio de sus PT-91 o MIG, los USA les ofrecerán Patriot de segunda zarpa a precio de derribo con su kit de modernización, añadir alguna cosita chula a los F-35 que ya tiene contratados Polonia como la actualización a tranche 4 o como mucho algunos F-16 que ellos retiren pero con el pack de actualización a la version V, para que te queden todo rechulones.

Usa no transfiere productos de alto valor militar así como así de su propio Arsenal, o los compras nuevos de la fabrica autorizado por el congreso o son de los que ellos retirar de su presupuesto anual y mandan a la reserva. A veces prefiere darte una transferencia tecnológica y que te hagas tu una version propia. Los Japoneses saben mucho de eso, la mitad de su flota naval son versiones japonesas de buques americanos, y sus cazas idem, versiones japonesas del F-16 o F-15.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Spoiler: Colonia orca destrozada en provincia de Kharkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orcolonia?


----------



## Ungaunga (5 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ya lo dijo alguien esta mañana (y lo venimos diciendo desde el domingo aprox)
> 
> los rusos no han abandonado el cerco de kiev por una cuestión táctica o logística o algo así
> se han pirado porque han sido masacrados, triturados, chop, chop, chop, y picadillo
> ...



Yo era uno de los que pensaba que estaban retirando tropas (muy vapuleadas) para centrarse en el sur, bien enviando lo que aún funcionaba, bien abasteciendo mínimamente a estos últimos. Los rusos no dejan de sorprenderme. Maskirovka total conmigo.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ya lo dijo alguien esta mañana (y lo venimos diciendo desde el domingo aprox)
> 
> los rusos no han abandonado el cerco de kiev por una cuestión táctica o logística o algo así
> se han pirado porque han sido masacrados, triturados, chop, chop, chop, y picadillo
> ...



Lo decía el artículo del NYT que he copiado. Que los han 1) Forzado a retirarse de forma caótica y 2) los han emboscado y reventado a javalins/nlaws. Las bajas deben ser BRUTALES. Hemos visto dos vídeos y estamos hablando de muchas unidades de vehículos reventados en cada vídeo. 

Al parecer eran muy poco los ucranios, pero se movían en vehículos ligeros.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014214
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014215
> 
> ...




Y por estas cositas los ingleses siguen siendo de los que mandan a nivel mundial...cojones y confianza en el Primo de Zumosol.

Así se hace.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

Parece que se quieren vengar









Russian airstrikes in town near Kyiv leave dozens missing and feared dead.







www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Ojo con esto:

Hay informes no confirmados de que a medida que las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan hacia ellos, las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para retirarse de la ciudad de Kherson, muy probablemente para reforzar el lado sur del río Dnieper para evitar que las fuerzas ucranianas corten la frontera de Crimea.


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que se quieren vengar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



corrijo este bombardeó no es de ahora


----------



## tucco (5 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> La compra de los tanques M1A2 spv3 por parte de Polonia ya estaba negociada desde el año pasado, fue aprobada en Febrero por el congreso. Los T-72 polacos estan en la reserva desde hace años, se tardaria en poner operativos y son version vieja, incluso peores que los mas malos rusos. Los tanques americanos vienen a sustituir parcialmente la version PT-91 Twardy (Una modernización a estándar OTAN de mas o menos la mitad de los T-72, que estan operativos y son equivalentes o incluso mejores que la ultima version del T-72 rusa).
> 
> La version polaca del carro americano no es vieja, todo lo contrario, son tanques nuevos de la ultima version salidos de fabrica para ellos. Por llevar, llevan hasta Trophy, una tecnologia de blindaje que actualmente no tiene ningún país implementado, excepto USA.
> 
> ...



La forma como todo parece acelerarse comienza a dar vértigo. Los anglos han olido la sangre, y van a por la presa. Y no creo que quieran dejarla escapar viva. 
Me pregunto si esta acción magistralmente coordinada, y velozmente ejecutada, de dotar de armas a los ucranianos por parte de casi todos los países occidentales ha podido improvisarse a raíz de la criminal invasión, o ya se contaba con que esta se iba a producir. Y, en tal caso, si incluso contaban con que el desempeño de los rusos iba a resultar tan lamentable. Me extrañaría que hubiesen apostado por caballo perdedor, o por uno que pensarían que tuviese pocas posibilidades de ganar. Imaginad cómo hubiese quedado la OTAN si, después de toda la ayuda prestada, esta hubiese quedado rápidamente en manos de los rusos.
Por una vez, y espero que sirva como precedente, creo que Occidente está actuando con la fuerza de la razón y con la razón de la fuerza. Dudo que el motivo sean los principios morales, de los que nuestro bando tampoco anda muy sobrado, pero en cualquier caso me congratulo de que se le plante cara al Mal absoluto.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Igual, Putinia ya está al límite de lo que puede soportar, y lo mejor de la ayuda occidental para Ucrania recién está operativa. El medioevo mongol ya está aquí.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante como se ha incrustado la torreta en el asfalto


----------



## lowfour (5 Abr 2022)

@txusky_g 

aquí tienes. Es un inicio


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Te dedico esta, 1 columna rusa contra 1 tanque ucraniano.



En fin, pensar a estas alturas y viendo cosas como esta que Rusia puede ganar la guerra. Pues como no saquen las wunderwaffen esas que dicen que tienen o manden a miles y miles de rusos a morir para ver si se les acaban así las balas a los ucranianos, pues no sé que otras alternativas piensan que tienen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿No habían detenido ayer los rusos en Ucrania a un general americano ?
> 
> ¿O es otro bulo de los orcos?



Todo eso son siempre bulos, en Siria capturaron a infinidad de oficiales de la OTAN, pero jamás ninguna prueba


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> La forma como todo parece acelerarse comienza a dar vértigo. Los anglos han olido la sangre, y van a por la presa. Y no creo que quieran dejarla escapar viva.
> Me pregunto si esta acción magistralmente coordinada, y velozmente ejecutada, de dotar de armas a los ucranianos por parte de casi todos los países occidentales ha podido improvisarse a raíz de la criminal invasión, o ya se contaba con que esta se iba a producir. Y, en tal caso, si incluso contaban con que el desempeño de los rusos iba a resultar tan lamentable. Me extrañaría que hubiesen apostado por caballo perdedor, o por uno que pensarían que tuviese pocas posibilidades de ganar. Imaginad cómo hubiese quedado la OTAN si, después de toda la ayuda prestada, esta hubiese quedado rápidamente en manos de los rusos.
> Por una vez, y espero que sirva como precedente, creo que Occidente está actuando con la fuerza de la razón y con la razón de la fuerza. Dudo que el motivo sean los principios morales, de los que nuestro bando tampoco anda muy sobrado, pero en cualquier caso me congratulo de que se le plante cara al Mal absoluto.



Hay que tener claro el mundo actual. El imperio anglosajón actual con EEUU a la cabeza, sus amigos o primos de ru, nz y Australia, y los aliados a ellos (que no amigos) como nosotros, tienen una misión que no podemos obviar que es defenderse de las autarquías varias que hay. Nosotros podemos elegir irnos de la alianza atlántica, tal como quieren muchos aqui, pero el mundo es el que es; o estamos con la civilización puntera mundial, de la que hemos sido protagonista muchos siglos, o vamos a caer en las fauces del atraso y la arbitrariedad o sea de lo que se llama el comunismo.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> La forma como todo parece acelerarse comienza a dar vértigo. Los anglos han olido la sangre, y van a por la presa. Y no creo que quieran dejarla escapar viva.
> Me pregunto si esta acción magistralmente coordinada, y velozmente ejecutada, de dotar de armas a los ucranianos por parte de casi todos los países occidentales ha podido improvisarse a raíz de la criminal invasión, o ya se contaba con que esta se iba a producir. Y, en tal caso, si incluso contaban con que el desempeño de los rusos iba a resultar tan lamentable. Me extrañaría que hubiesen apostado por caballo perdedor, o por uno que pensarían que tuviese pocas posibilidades de ganar. Imaginad cómo hubiese quedado la OTAN si, después de toda la ayuda prestada, esta hubiese quedado rápidamente en manos de los rusos.
> Por una vez, y espero que sirva como precedente, creo que Occidente está actuando con la fuerza de la razón y con la razón de la fuerza. Dudo que el motivo sean los principios morales, de los que nuestro bando tampoco anda muy sobrado, pero en cualquier caso me congratulo de que se le plante cara al Mal absoluto.




Se está facilitando lo que se puede, y según avanzan los días sin duda es peor para Rusia, las ayudas son cada vez de más entidad.

Somos muchos dándole al coco y para pagar.

Además para la OTAN es una ocasión histórica.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay que tener claro el mundo actual. El imperio anglosajón actual con EEUU a la cabeza, sus amigos o primos de ru, nz y Australia, y los aliados a ellos (que no amigos) como nosotros, tienen una misión que no podemos obviar que es defenderse de las autarquías varias que hay. Nosotros podemos elegir irnos de la alianza atlántica, tal como quieren muchos aqui, pero el mundo es el que es; o estamos con la civilización puntera mundial, de la que hemos sido protagonista muchos siglos, o vamos a caer en las fauces del atraso y la arbitrariedad o sea de lo que se llama el comunismo.



El mundo actual y el de hace 90 años, ha llovido mucho pero sigue siendo una lucha de dictaduras contra democracias. Los soviéticos formaron a oficiales alemanes-nazis, les ayudaron a modernizarse y recuperar el tiempo perdido puede decirse, todo con el fin de crear el caos en Europa.


----------



## Papa_Frita (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Impresionante como se ha incrustado la torreta en el asfalto



Lo veo y subo a:


----------



## Elsexy (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los T-72 se ceden a Ucrania, por eso del trueque o compra con los usanos



Los rusos han hecho la vista gorda con los antitanques y antiaéreos, pero no creo que se estén quietos si se le entregan tanques


----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Izquierda Unida acoge actos de radicales que difunden propaganda rusa con el rostro oculto


Los organizó la Brigada Rubén Ruiz Ibárruri, un colectivo de extrema izquierda partidario del levantamiento independentista en el Donbás que utilizó Putin para justificar la invasión de Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Están dándoles tanques a las milicias en el este, en una noticia que ha salido hoy. 
Como esas imágenes sean de esas unidades, no te extrañe que los de milicias no tengan ni puta idea de disparar.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Al parecer comunicaciones entre navegación Civil y los 5, o 4 helos rusos que iban para Bielorusia, pero hay uno que no responde.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Impresionante como se ha incrustado la torreta en el asfalto



órdiga. No se ve el resto del tanque, ha tenido que volar muchos metros.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a:







comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:

o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque

o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Los rusos han hecho la vista gorda con los antitanques y antiaéreos, pero no creo que se estén quietos si se le entregan tanques



Pues que me coman los cojones por debajo del culo y si sacan la armas nucleares la otan ganara y Moscow y st Petersburgo serán cenizas. Ya estoy harto del chantaje de la horda. Para vivir humillados y con miedo prefiero arriesgarme


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)

Worlds apart: TikTok doesn't show the war in Ukraine to Russian users







www.nrk.no


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

La otan empieza a dar Ucrania tanques y blindados de forma masiva. Los primeros Australia y República Checa. Y seguirán muchos más. La ministra de defensa de uk ha dicho que no pararán hasta que putin se derrotado en Ucrania


----------



## Poncio (5 Abr 2022)

*Aeropuerto de Gostomel. El "mundo ruso" ha estado aquí.*




El título no me puede parecer mas acertado y remarca algo que se lleva hablando desde hace tiempo en este hilo sobre el comportamiento general de la horda. De las oficinas lo único que han dejado es un microondas. Da penilla el hombre viendo el An-225 y pensando qué se podría salvar para volver a poder ponerlo a volar, para terminar diciendo " La ruina total, por desgracia"


----------



## Papa_Frita (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?



Ni idea. Creo que llevan los proyectiles justo debajo de la torreta.


----------



## Elsexy (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?



Los proyectiles van en la torreta alrededor de ella para que el cargador automático pueda introducir el proyectil en la recámara, así en todos los modelos. 
Cuando le disparan la mayoría de los impactos van a la torre con la siguiente explosión de los proyectiles allí almacenados produciendo el famoso platillo volador


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?



Creo que alguien puso hace unos días un corte de la estructura de un tanque ruso y es por eso que dices tú: por los explosivos que llevan en el propio tanque. Los explosivos van debajo del "suelo" del tanque a la altura de la torreta y al impactar un proyectil en esa zona los explosivos del tanque hacen que la torreta salga volando. 

Que alguien me corrija si está mal que yo de tanques lo único que sé es que me gustaría tener unos cuantos para arrasar Elda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2022)

bueno si incluye drones quiza


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?



Los tanques rusos como llevan la munición dentro de la torreta, cuando les dan la torreta sale disparada.


----------



## ELVR (5 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> La forma como todo parece acelerarse comienza a dar vértigo. Los anglos han olido la sangre, y van a por la presa. Y no creo que quieran dejarla escapar viva.
> Me pregunto si esta acción magistralmente coordinada, y velozmente ejecutada, de dotar de armas a los ucranianos por parte de casi todos los países occidentales ha podido improvisarse a raíz de la criminal invasión, o ya se contaba con que esta se iba a producir. Y, en tal caso, si incluso contaban con que el desempeño de los rusos iba a resultar tan lamentable. Me extrañaría que hubiesen apostado por caballo perdedor, o por uno que pensarían que tuviese pocas posibilidades de ganar. Imaginad cómo hubiese quedado la OTAN si, después de toda la ayuda prestada, esta hubiese quedado rápidamente en manos de los rusos.
> Por una vez, y espero que sirva como precedente, creo que Occidente está actuando con la fuerza de la razón y con la razón de la fuerza. Dudo que el motivo sean los principios morales, de los que nuestro bando tampoco anda muy sobrado, pero en cualquier caso me congratulo de que se le plante cara al Mal absoluto.



Según una indiscreción del ministro de defensa británico, ellos llevan "aportando" en Ucrania desde hace 5 años* . Dado que dudo que lo hicieran sin el conocimiento y aprobación de sus "primos" trasatlánticos hay que plantearse que esto va mucho más allá de simple política revanchista por aquello de que me sueltas polonio a mis refugiados políticos. No hay más que mirar quien estaba en la Casa Blanca entonces dando el visto bueno y ver que era otra administración. Así que en este tema ha debido de haber cierto entendimiento entre partidos rivales (ya se sabe, burros y elefantes)

*Debe de ser por esta época cuando los yankees empezaron a adiestrar suboficiales ucranianos en roles modernos y no los tradicionales del ejército rusoviético en los que los sargentos eran el típico Dimitri Chuskerov.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

Los anglos huelen la sangre y no van soltar a Putin hasta que sea derrotado en Ucrania. Drones, artillería, blindados, tanques van dirección Ucrania. Las empresas de armas se están forrando. Win - win


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

En una guerra prolongada gana Ucrania políticamente, económicamente y militarmente. Cada día llegan lotes de armas a Ucrania. No se como va aguantar la urrs sin colapsar. La otan puede armar a Ucrania durante décadas. No supone un gran esfuerzo económico. Ya que son decenas de países los que ayudan. Y con armamento más moderno que la Horda. La horda no aguanta ni 1 año


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Creo que esto no lo ha puesto @Giles Amaury , esta es la última contestación del camarada Zhukov a aldono, va en 2 imágenes porque era muy largo:







Está totalmente abducido y fuera de sí, le está gustando presenciar un genocidio.


----------



## At4008 (5 Abr 2022)

Ha aparecido esto por twitter y lo quería compartir.

No digo nada sobre la veracidad de unas imágenes u otras.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creo que esto no lo ha puesto @Giles Amaury , esta es la última contestación del camarada Zhukov a aldono, va en 2 imágenes porque era muy largo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014405
> 
> ...





No le queda ná...


----------



## moncton (5 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Se está facilitando lo que se puede, y según avanzan los días sin duda es peor para Rusia, las ayudas son cada vez de más entidad.
> 
> Somos muchos dándole al coco y para pagar.
> 
> Además para la OTAN es una ocasión histórica.



Di que si

Estan jodiendo el ejercito ruso hasta el punto de dejarlo inoperative

Y con solo enviar parte del arsenal que tenian almacenado, alguno a punto de jubilar o reciclar

Asi se estimula la economia de las empresas y se crean puestos de trabajo

Y todo sin arriesgar ni.un soldado

Win-win


----------



## Elsexy (5 Abr 2022)

Pero no sería mala idea tenerlos de segundones; los Abrams y Leo's abriendo brecha y los T's encargándose de los secundarios.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a:



Bea Talegón dice que eso es un candelabro típico de los ukras que se les ha caído al suelo de tanto balancear, que es feiknius.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En una guerra prolongada gana Ucrania políticamente, económicamente y militarmente. Cada día llegan lotes de armas a Ucrania. No se como va aguantar la urrs sin colapsar. La otan puede armar a Ucrania durante décadas. No supone un gran esfuerzo económico. Ya que son decenas de países los que ayudan. Y con armamento más moderno que la Horda.



Es que encima invitan a los hamijos con el ojete roto como los de Georgia o los proscritos de Chechenia, que tienen ganas de patear al oso. No les van a faltar tropas.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si he entendido bien el video, son rusos intentando huir de zona ucra vestidos de paisano:



No creo que a los soldados ucranianos les pase lo que al policía del polidrogradicto delincuente americano Floid.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

Pinocho era Ruso y por desgracia ha fallecido en esta horrible guerra. Espero que Geppetto lo pueda superar.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No creo que a los soldados ucranianos les pase lo que al policía del polidrogradicto delincuente americano Floid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014414



Es que estar sin uniforme tras la línea enemiga, no hay Convención de Ginebra ni ostias.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pinocho era Ruso y por desgracia ha fallecido en esta horrible guerra. Espero que Geppetto lo pueda superar.



Me ha dolido, mi Nick es por el gato de Geppetto. DEP.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Di que si
> 
> Estan jodiendo el ejercito ruso hasta el punto de dejarlo inoperative
> 
> ...




Añade intereses de petroleras/gasisticas...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (5 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mañana se van anunciar sanciones que van a convertir a rusia en la nueva Corea del Norte y Venezuela. Jaque mate de Putin. Ajedrez
> 
> 
> Se informa que las sanciones incluyen una prohibición total de los barcos rusos en los puertos europeos, la prohibición de que las empresas estadounidenses y de la UE operen dentro de Rusia, el cierre y las restricciones en los cruces fronterizos hacia Rusia y los cambios en el estatus diplomático de varios países occidentales.



Cosa que jamás hemos visto hacer contra enemigos de Occidente como Cerdogán o Mierdohamed VI, porque son colegas de EEUU.

Fumigar el Kremlin, Bruselas y Washington D.C. es necesario.


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Los rusos han hecho la vista gorda con los antitanques y antiaéreos, pero no creo que se estén quietos si se le entregan tanques



Esa línea roja ya está superada, o eso parece. El envío de material está "permitido". La OTAN lleva amagando unos días con envíos de material serio, sin respuesta de Rusia. Se hacen anuncios muy paulatinos, cada día un poquito más, y no pasa nada.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Los rusos han hecho la vista gorda con los antitanques y antiaéreos, pero no creo que se estén quietos si se le entregan tanques



Están en guerra. Cada contendiente se arma como buenamente puede porque así ha sido siempre desde que el mundo es mundo.
¿Qué van a hacer los rusos, dejar de respirar? ¿Atacar su país?


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Cosa que jamás hemos visto hacer contra enemigos de Occidente como Cerdogán o Mierdohamed VI, porque son colegas de EEUU.
> 
> Fumigar el Kremlin, Bruselas y Washington D.C. es necesario.




Y qué se esperaba Putin? Valiente gilipollas.


----------



## ELVR (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Creo que alguien puso hace unos días un corte de la estructura de un tanque ruso y es por eso que dices tú: por los explosivos que llevan en el propio tanque. Los explosivos van debajo del "suelo" del tanque a la altura de la torreta y al impactar un proyectil en esa zona los explosivos del tanque hacen que la torreta salga volando.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si está mal que yo de tanques lo único que sé es que me gustaría tener unos cuantos para arrasar Elda.



Hemos sido varios los que hemos puesto esquemas del carrusel del T-72 y derivados. Hay otros modelos que es diferente pero en la misma localización: bajo el culo de los tanquistas de la torre. Aquí el que puse yo:


----------



## txusky_g (5 Abr 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Esa línea roja ya está superada, o eso parece. El envío de material está "permitido". La OTAN lleva amagando unos días con envíos de material serio, sin respuesta de Rusia. Se hacen anuncios muy paulatinos, cada día un poquito más, y no pasa nada.





Hombre, evidentemente un MANPAD no es que te haga gracia, pero es imposible evitar que se cuele.

Conforme los sistemas son más grandes ya no dependerá del humor ruso, es que son más fáciles de eliminar. No todo es posible.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (5 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Es que estar sin uniforme tras la línea enemiga, no hay Convención de Ginebra ni ostias.



Ostias si que hay, a porrillo


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Oye, que "Mustang" está mal escrito: que es solo con una "s". Ortografía en inglés Dimitri de mierda.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (5 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En una guerra prolongada gana Ucrania políticamente, económicamente y militarmente. Cada día llegan lotes de armas a Ucrania. No se como va aguantar la urrs sin colapsar. La otan puede armar a Ucrania durante décadas. No supone un gran esfuerzo económico. Ya que son decenas de países los que ayudan. Y con armamento más moderno que la Horda. La horda no aguanta ni 1 año




en realidad rusia ya ha colapsado. esta en recesion y eso que es solo el principio y todavia puede maquiar algo

putin tiene un follon que no sabe ni onde se ha metio


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (5 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y qué se esperaba Putin? Valiente gilipollas.



Se esperaría cualquier trola que le hayan contado sus churkas de confianza como el armenio Kalantaryan (verdadero apellido de Lavrov) o el turcochino Shoigu.

Más de 20 años alejándose de la realidad pasan factura.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, evidentemente un MANPAD no es que te haga gracia, pero es imposible evitar que se cuele.
> 
> Conforme los sistemas son más grandes ya no dependerá del humor ruso, es que son más fáciles de eliminar. No todo es posible.



No se si te acuerdas, pero Erdogan le dio ACV-15s, M113s y Otokar Cobras a HTS y SNA, y Rusia se la comió...


----------



## ELVR (5 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



¿Van a los Pingüinos?


----------



## LurkerIII (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

Mi novia iraní me dice que me pasa. Que estoy frio. Le respondo que estoy viendo la humillación a Putin. Esta guerra es más adictiva que la pizza o los donuts de chocolate. Lo de la novia me lo he inventado


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?




es un tema de filosofía, los tanques rusos tienen una tripulación de tres miembros a diferencia de los occidentales que incluyen la figura del cargador. Los rusos creo que a partir del T-62 montaron el cargador automático.

Por esa razón tienen los proyectiles alrededor de la torre, para poder elegir el proyectil necesario en cada momento según las circunstancias del combate, alto poder explosivo, heat para otros blindados, etc..

Los tanques occidentales como el Leopar, Abrams, Leclerc, el Leopard o el Challenger tienen los proyectiles detrás de la torre, con un sistema pensado para desviar la explosión hacia afuera

edito

Sobra decir que el resultado es catastrófico, imagino que los ejércitos del mundo van hacer grandes cambios. Adjunto fotos de Abrams con impactos para ver la diferencia, pueden destruir el carro o sufrir grandes daños pero la torreta no salta

Solo con buscar abrams tank battle damage la diferencia de los daños es muy distinta


----------



## Elsexy (5 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Están en guerra. Cada contendiente se arma como buenamente puede porque así ha sido siempre desde que el mundo es mundo.
> ¿Qué van a hacer los rusos, dejar de respirar? ¿Atacar su país?



Dejar de respirar no, pero igual deciden poner a alguien al mando que entienda y lanze una ofensiva medianamente decente y dejarse de tanto asalto helitransportado al estilo Call of Duty


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Abr 2022)

Los ucras tienen claro lo se les avecina. Prensa Ucrania.

"
Según los últimos datos, el ejército ruso está preparando una ofensiva en la ciudad de Sloviansk, donde en 2014 ya hubo fuertes batallas con los orcos. Entonces, los enemigos están tratando de abrirse paso hacia el este y unirse con otras fuerzas en el Donbass . Así lo afirma un nuevo informe del centro de análisis del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra.

_“Las fuerzas rusas aún tienen pocos avances en los ataques frontales a la captura de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk, que es su principal zona de guerra. Las unidades rusas en Donbass enfrentan una caída en la moral y problemas de suministro,_ dijo el comunicado. - _Además, los defensores ucranianos de Mariupol continúan controlando la ciudad. Es poco probable que los intentos de Rusia de reclutar reservistas y transferir unidades dañadas desde el noreste de Ucrania a ataques frontales en el este de Ucrania aumenten sus posibilidades de éxito. Sin embargo, las tropas rusas que avanzan desde la dirección de Kharkiv están creando las condiciones para la reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas a través de la ciudad de Sloviansk para unirse con otras tropas rusas en Donbas y rodear a los defensores ucranianos. Las tropas rusas capturaron Izyum el 1 de abril y se han estado preparando activamente para la reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas durante los últimos tres días: almacenando suministros, reequipando unidades dañadas, reparando un puente Izyum dañado y realizando reconocimientos en el sureste. En los próximos días, es probable que las tropas rusas Las operaciones ofensivas comenzarán en dirección a Slavyansk, ubicada a 50 km al sureste de Izyum. *Es probable que los esfuerzos de las tropas rusas que avanzan desde Izyum para capturar Slovyansk sean la próxima batalla clave de la guerra en Ucrania. Es probable que las fuerzas rusas corten a las fuerzas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania, y necesitarán tomar Sloviansk como mínimo*. Si las tropas rusas toman Sloviansk, tendrán la oportunidad de avanzar directamente hacia el este para unirse a las tropas rusas que luchan en Rubezhnoye, una ruta más corta que no aísla a muchas fuerzas ucranianas". Es probable que las fuerzas rusas corten a las fuerzas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania, y necesitarán tomar Sloviansk como mínimo. Si las tropas rusas toman Sloviansk, tendrán la oportunidad de avanzar directamente hacia el este para unirse a las tropas rusas que luchan en Rubezhnoye, una ruta más corta que no aísla a muchas fuerzas ucranianas". Es probable que las fuerzas rusas corten a las fuerzas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania, y necesitarán tomar Sloviansk como mínimo. Si las tropas rusas toman Sloviansk, tendrán la oportunidad de avanzar directamente hacia el este para unirse a las tropas rusas que luchan en Rubezhnoye, una ruta más corta que no aísla a muchas fuerzas ucranianas"._


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Sigue siendo un termómetro fiable de cómo le va al ejército ruso. Vídeo interesante:



Menuda puta mierda de video, cuando he escuchado el "expolio" Español de las américas casi me caigo de la silla.
Este subnormal, que va de historiador, no sabe lo que era el "quinto real."
Pura leyenda negra, no me extraña que el Trufault se riera de él por decir que Alemania habria ganado la IIWW con más stug III.
Más tonto y no nace.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los ucras tienen claro lo se les avecina. Prensa Ucrania.
> 
> "
> Según los últimos datos, el ejército ruso está preparando una ofensiva en la ciudad de Sloviansk, donde en 2014 ya hubo fuertes batallas con los orcos. Entonces, los enemigos están tratando de abrirse paso hacia el este y unirse con otras fuerzas en el Donbass . Así lo afirma un nuevo informe del centro de análisis del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra.
> ...



Curioso análisis.
No tiene en cuenta al enemigo en prácticamente ninguna frase. Así me parece que poca guerra van a ganar, porque de la lectura se infiere que los ucranianos son mancos, o no están o no tienen armas o carecen de cerebro alguno entre sus filas para llegar a conclusiones y tomar decisiones.
Pero bueno, ellos sabrán.


----------



## geral (5 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En una guerra prolongada gana Ucrania políticamente, económicamente y militarmente. Cada día llegan lotes de armas a Ucrania. No se como va aguantar la urrs sin colapsar. La otan puede armar a Ucrania durante décadas. No supone un gran esfuerzo económico. Ya que son decenas de países los que ayudan. Y con armamento más moderno que la Horda. La horda no aguanta ni 1 año



La horda, apoyada por China, aguanta el tiempo que haga falta.

Sigo pensando que el ganador de esta guerra lo va a decidir China.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> La horda, apoyada por China, aguanta el tiempo que haga falta.
> 
> Sigo pensando que el ganador de esta guerra lo va a decidir China.



Pues si quiere ser una colonia chiná...


----------



## Fígaro (5 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se si te acuerdas, pero Erdogan le dio ACV-15s, M113s y Otokar Cobras a HTS y SNA, y Rusia se la comió...



Ya, en Siria.

Veo complicado meter carros a cascoporro, S-300s y demás, cruzando toda Ucrania.

Más grande, más difícil.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (5 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> La horda, apoyada por China, aguanta el tiempo que haga falta.
> 
> Sigo pensando que el ganador de esta guerra lo va a decidir China.



Es que el ganador de esta guerra, es China


----------



## Karamba (5 Abr 2022)

1) Israel y USA autorizan que Alemania pueda comprar el sistema de defensa anitimisiles _Arrow 3_ (Noticia de _Jerusalem Post_ de hoy 05/04/2022). La decisión de compra NO está tomada, simplemente se da la autorización. Sería la primera venta a un país tercero.

2) De hoy también, la Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania (Annalena Baerbock de Los Verdes) anuncia más envíos de chuches a Ukrania. No da detalles hasta que el material llegue a destino.

3) UK sigue redoblando las apuestas: primero fueron NLAWs, después los Starstreak, y ahora quieren entregar AS-90s. Esto cada vez huele a contraofensiva para echar a las fuerzas putinianas, no sólo para que "se puedan defender":


4) Por último, un vídeo que muestra el tema de permisos de ventas a terceros países y el _tunning_ que se les hace a los tanques en diferentes países y cómo influye esto en el caso de Ukrania (operatividad, repuestos, etc.). El tema no es tan sencillo como se puede imaginar. Estos tanques han viajado más que Willy Fog:


Spoiler: Resumen



00:00 Intro
02:04 Tracing the BMP-1 - Long Way of the BMP-1s
03:11 The Swedish BMP-1 the Pbv 501
04:26 Swedish Sale Announcement
05:55 Why Germany has to approve the sale
07:52 Why not to send the Marder to Ukraine
08:51 Timeline Graphic of the BMP-1s journey & Summary


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)

veo que van a entregar tanques a ucrania......
alguien puede poner cifras de la cantidad de objetivos militares que han destruido los patos de combate en esta guerra y comparar por ejemplo con lo que han destruido los drones, la aviacion o la artilleria de precision o gente que va por la vida con quads y gafas de vision nocturna? lo digo porque no he visto un triste objetivo militar puesto fuera de combate por un pato


en fin, el pato a mi me parece que es como darle una mochila de oro a un naufrago, pero que puedo estar equivocado


----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> *Aeropuerto de Gostomel. El "mundo ruso" ha estado aquí.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te confundas, no es un "acierto", mira



https://uacrisis.org/en/russkiy-mir-as-the-kremlin-s-quasi-ideology



ruski mir es como se definen los "lazis" rusos a sí mismos, todo el que piensa y habla ruso es "ruski mir"

The Kremlin defines anyone who, according to Vladimir Putin, “speaks and thinks in Russian”, as a part of “Russkiy Mir”. 


y yo tampoco digo "lazi" por decir, porque es precisamente el idioma lo que los catalanazis usan como elemento diferenciador, charnego vs catalán-puro
luego, obviamente, hay más categorías, uno puede hablar todo el catalán del mundo, que los 8 apellidos te los piden igual

pero bueno, no nos desviemos, ruski mir es lo que usan los putiners para darse aires de superioridad

putos cafres deloscojones


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

El motorista fantasma...


----------



## Trovador (5 Abr 2022)

Esta rata traidora empieza a tener jiñe...

Le pide al Khan la "Movilización General"


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> 3) UK sigue redoblando las apuestas: primero fueron NLAWs, después los Starstreak, y ahora quieren entregar AS-90s. Esto cada vez huele a contraofensiva para echar a las fuerzas putinianas, no sólo para que "se puedan defender":



Lo del AS-90 no se yo, aparte de que utiliza munición OTAN incompatible con todo lo que tienen los ucranianos es un sistema que está en uso en el ejército británico, no algo que está en reserva y se puedan deshacer de ellos sin problemas. Aparte que tendrían que formar a personal para manejarlos y el mantenimiento y respuestos. Los Startstreak pues se fabrican más, los AS-90 tienen los que tienen que se fabricaron en su día y se cerró la línea de fabricación y cada uno vale un pastizal.


----------



## Visrul (5 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Oye, que "Mustang" está mal escrito: que es solo con una "s". Ortografía en inglés Dimitri de mierda.



Por cierto, como curiosidad Mustang es una palabra inglesa que viene de una española: "mesteño", si no recuerdo mal...


----------



## el arquitecto (5 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El motorista fantasma...



peroquecojones!!???

una ensalá tiros y los pavos estos asomaos a la ventana como si tal cosa... 
-pero qué haces tovarich, que te vas a comer una bala!
-tranqui, nadiuska, mira eso
-el qué??
-joder, éso!
-tomaaaya!!
-y tú querías esconderte... si nos da tiempo a comer y todo


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

para que veamos la caida de venda que estos 40 dias nos han traido.

foro militar general, un comentario del 11 de enero.

Por eso nunca se debe creer que por los resultados en los ejercicios los occidentales somos mejores que los rusos o vamos a arrojar un rendimiento superior. Y por eso me tomo a coña cuando se dice aquí que los tanques españoles pueden hacer un tiro certero a tantos metros en movimiento de noche, lo bien que nos portamos en las maniobras y lo buenos que son nuestros soldados,* porque todo eso te lo destroza Rusia siendo capaz de generar y movilizar una gran fuerza en un pequeño espacio de tiempo, pudiendo crear una defensa de negación de área muy eficiente que haga que los tan valorados pilotos de la OTAN (sin los cazas de EEUU y los medios de este) no puedan entrar en la zona (a menos que se acepten muchas pérdidas).

Por tierra más de lo mismo, la artilleria de los europeos es muy inferior a la artillería de las brigadas y divisiones rusas (de mayor alcance y bastante más grandes), teniéndose que añadir las brigadas y unidades de artillería independientes que apoyan las maniobras de los batallones de las brigadas y divisiones de infantería (mecanizadas, acorazadas, etc...).*

Además de que, por otra parte, la operatividad y capacidad de generación de fuerzas (y economías de escala) de todos los países no son como el suyo (Francia).... En países como España o incluso Italia (este último en menor medida) estos campos se miden con inferioridad y solo resultan, para países como Rusia, una fuerza adicional más que un ejército independiente.* Las capacidades militares de los rusos pueden trasvasar fuerzas procedentes de otros distritos como el Central y Oriental mismamente y desplazar ingentes cantidades de material y personal del tamaño de ejércitos europeos, como han demostrado en la frontera de Ucrania.*

La maniobras están muy bien, pero lo que se debe de tomar como referencia son los resultados y usted ha expuesto un ejemplo muy bueno de lo que pasó a los amigos franceses y ingleses. EEUU no solo entrena en ejercicios como nosotros, sino que está involucrado en muchas guerras (como Israel) y su presencia en ellas es absoluta, por eso sus capacidades, aparte de enormes, presentan una excelente cualificación. Cuando Francia ha decidido replicar las salidas y despegues desde su portaaviones se ha visto que no tiene la operatividad de un clase Nimitz de la US Navy.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creo que esto no lo ha puesto @Giles Amaury , esta es la última contestación del camarada Zhukov a aldono, va en 2 imágenes porque era muy largo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014405
> 
> ...



Cuando @Zhukov, desviado rusófilo va a los principios, se olvida de que esa población rusófona fue transplantada. Pequeño detalle que lo convierte en un hipócrita.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

que lejos quedan estas imagenes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

Esa es la agria expresion que causa en el palanganato deglutir toneladas de hiel, tras estar engorilado 24/7 durante un mes con dopamina a full de retorica imperialista que sale en el astral a pedir de boca. Pensar un momento como tienen que estar ahora el mariscal fuck-off, el orinal palanganas o vayavaya. Sin mentar el resto de pitufos por horas del kremlin que igual tienen que dar cuenta de asociación con los carniceros de bacha para blanquear sus crimenes. 



Trovador dijo:


> Esta rata traidora empieza a tener jiñe...
> 
> Le pide al Khan la "Movilización General"


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Lo del AS-90 no se yo, aparte de que utiliza munición OTAN incompatible con todo lo que tienen los ucranianos es un sistema que está en uso en el ejército británico, no algo que está en reserva y se puedan deshacer de ellos sin problemas. Aparte que tendrían que formar a personal para manejarlos y el mantenimiento y respuestos. Los Startstreak pues se fabrican más, los AS-90 tienen los que tienen que se fabricaron en su día y se cerró la línea de fabricación y cada uno vale un pastizal.











Boris Johnson wants to send deadlier weapons to help Ukraine


Boris Johnson told the cabinet yesterday he wants to provide Ukraine with “more lethal” military aid as he warned that Vladimir Putin would try to “twist the kn




www.thetimes.co.uk




30/03/2022
_*Boris Johnson wants to send deadlier weapons to help Ukraine*
Boris Johnson told the cabinet yesterday he wants to provide Ukraine with “more lethal” military aid as he warned that Vladimir Putin would try to “twist the knife”.
Admiral Sir Tony Radakin, chief of defence staff, gave a briefing to ministers in which he said that the conflict has evolved into “more traditional warfare” as Ukraine has moved from attempting to repel the Russian forces to holding ground and retaking territory.
He said the UK was moving to a “new phase” in its support for Ukraine and the government was looking at what military equipment it can provide. “The Ukrainian army is not only holding big cities, it is forcing the Russians to retreat. Our support needs to change with that,” a cabinet source said._

No sé lo que les enviarán, lo que veo es mucho movimiento. Al principio los países sólo enviaban armas defensivas. Cada vez se habla más de equipos ofensivos, no sólo para aguantar la embestida, sino para ganar territorio. Teniendo en cuenta que lo del Norte ya está recuperado.... yo si fuese Putin ya estaría medio cagado pensando que me van a quitar "lo que más quiero" (¿Crimea?). No sé por qué me da que algunos países ya se están preparando y están descontando el momento de ira de Putin, que llegará. Van poquito a poquito, para darle tiempo al señor del Kremlin a que digiera la realidad. No creo que vayan a dejar la guerra "a medias" porque antes de 10 años tendrían otra vez la 3ª Guerra de Ukrania. Así que seguramente lleven la guerra hasta el final, a una situación territorial pre 2014, y tras la derrota, pondrán en las fronteras lo que hay que poner para poder reconstruir el país con un mínimo de garantías, y Ukrania tendrá unas fuerzas armadas con las que no habría soñado en la vida.

Eso sí, este trabajo lo tendrán que hacer los ukras con su sangre, aunque los medios para ello no sean ukras.


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a:



Ostias... los petardazos son cada vez mayores, o esa impresión me da.
No recuerdo en las 2 primeras semanas que las torretas fuesen tan voladoras.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ) Israel y USA autorizan que Alemania pueda comprar el sistema de defensa anitimisiles _Arrow 3_



Esto por mi parte debería ir con dedicatoria a Pol Put y sus turiferarios foriles, ya que según tengo entendido, ese sistema defensivo fue en su inicio desarrollado por mujeres judías.


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

Aquí uno poniendo a escurrir los T-90 con imágenes de torretas volando que hacen palidecer a los cohetes del proyecto Apolo.


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto por mi parte debería ir con dedicatoria a Pol Put y sus turiferarios foriles, ya que según tengo entendido, ese sistema defensivo fue en su inicio desarrollado por mujeres judías.



Pues la verdad es que... ni idea. Yo sólo me he hecho eco de la noticia, que me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

GisbeRT con acreditación de 7nn trabajando para RT...........balla balla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

Los buenos han avanzado 10 km en un par de dias hacia Kherson


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ostias... los petardazos son cada vez mayores, o esa impresión me da.
> No recuerdo en las 2 primeras semanas que las torretas fuesen tan voladoras.



De los comentarios del video que puse que se ríen del T-90

" I was with the US Third Infantry Division in OIF1. To take out Sadaam's tanks, our M1 Abrams would fire sabot rounds and penetrate the berms concealing the enemy tanks. They would aim for the point where the turret rested on the chassis. This would ignite all of the rounds inside the turret. The explosion that resulted blew the turret 50 meters into the air, and landing about 100 meters away from the chassis. Of all the destroyed Iraqi tanks I saw, only three still had intact turrets. "


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

OJO los usanos han donado 10 Switchblade 600, supongo que es para probarlo en un campo de batalla real, pero podria ser muy muy interesante


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

Switchblade 600 es estar en doctrina de la victoria, gran suvenir





Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO los usanos han donado 10 Switchblade 600, supongo que es para probarlo en un campo de batalla real, pero podria ser muy muy interesante


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> De los comentarios del video que puse que se ríen del T-90
> 
> " I was with the US Third Infantry Division in OIF1. To take out Sadaam's tanks, our M1 Abrams would fire sabot rounds and penetrate the berms concealing the enemy tanks. They would aim for the point where the turret rested on the chassis. This would ignite all of the rounds inside the turret. The explosion that resulted blew the turret 50 meters into the air, and landing about 100 meters away from the chassis. Of all the destroyed Iraqi tanks I saw, only three still had intact turrets. "



Cuando has puesto el vídeo no he querido escribir nada. Pero por casualidades (o algoritmos) de la vida, ese vídeo que has posteado lo he visto esta tarde y me ha extrañado un poco el tono bastante satírico del vídeo porque tenía leídas cosas de que el T-90 era un buen tanque. Pero visto lo visto en campo de combate, no sé yo....

Los comentarios no los he leído pero si van en línea con el vídeo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

23:2305/04/2022
*MÁS DEL 90% DE LOS UCRANIANOS APOYAN EL INGRESO EN LA UE.* Una encuesta del grupo sociológico Rating realizada a finales de marzo indica que el 91% de los ucranianos apoya a día de hoy una posible adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea. El apoyo al ingreso en la UE no ha hecho más que subir en los sondeos: antes de la invasión rusa era del 68%. La mayoría de los encuestados (56%) considera que Ucrania será miembro de la UE en menos de dos años, mientras que el 23% cree que el país ingresará en unos cinco años.

21:5305/04/2022
*PAGOS*. Desde este lunes, Estados Unidos ya no permite a Rusia pagar a sus acreedores de deuda soberana desde las cuentas que el Gobierno de Vladímir Putin mantiene abiertas en bancos estadounidenses, informó hoy a Efe una fuente del Departamento del Tesoro. "Desde ayer, el Tesoro de EE.UU. no permite ningún pago de deuda en dólares desde las cuentas del Gobierno ruso en instituciones financieras estadounidenses. Rusia debe elegir entre gastar las valiosas reservas que le quedan en dólares, usar nuevos ingresos o ir a la bancarrota", indicó la fuente del Gobierno estadounidense. El objetivo de esta medida es seguir quitando recursos a Moscú para financiar su invasión de Ucrania, así como generar incertidumbre y problemas para el sistema financiero ruso, de manera que Rusia rinda cuentas por el coste humano y material de la guerra.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO los usanos han donado 10 Switchblade 600, supongo que es para probarlo en un campo de batalla real, pero podria ser muy muy interesante



Llevan un tiempo los usanos instruyendo a ucranianos para usarlos....


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya, en Siria.
> 
> Veo complicado meter carros a cascoporro, S-300s y demás, cruzando toda Ucrania.
> 
> Más grande, más difícil.




Con treinta trenes de veinte vagones has metido material para iniciar una ofensiva que capture Jersón y amenace Melitopol. 
A cuatro trenes diarios en 7 u 8 días tienes reunido el contingente. Lo importante aquí no es reunir el material, sino conseguir eliminar del aire a la fuerza aérea de los orcos. Es el único factor que puede dar al traste con los movimientos ucranianos, salta a la vista que en tierra pueden derrotar a los invasores.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO los usanos han donado 10 Switchblade 600, supongo que es para probarlo en un campo de batalla real, pero podria ser muy muy interesante



Debe acojonar un huevo ver a lo lejos uno de estos juguetes acercarse a toda velocidad hacia tí, reza lo que sepas para que sea un dron porque como sea uno de estos pepinos voladores teledirigidos puedes darte por jodido. Y esto no es un invent como aquellos misiles hipermegasonicos con un rayo de la muerte incorporado que decían tener los hunos, estos cacharros son reales y van a hacer mucha pupita a las filas orcas.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _ Según Zelensky, hay información de que en Borodyanka, la región de Kiev y algunas otras ciudades liberadas de la región, *el número de víctimas puede ser incluso mayor que en Bucha.
> 
> *_



Ya están los ucronazis matando civiles colaboracionistas con los rusos, para luego hacerlos pasar por víctimas de los rusos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> que lejos quedan estas imagenes.



Millones de Putincels se van a poner a ver el desfile de este año para flipar con el ejercito apisonadora de Putin y soñar con que un día de estos van a pillar una Svetlana apretada de esas. La novedad de este año es que cuando vean el desfile no van a poder dejar de pensar en camiones con las ruedas pinchadas, soldados robando gallinas para comer y un ejercito integrado por turcochinos que no tienen ni media hostia en lugar de por conejas apretadas eslavas y clones de Ivan Drago.


----------



## Trovador (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya están los ucronazis matando civiles colaboracionistas con los rusos, para luego hacerlos pasar por víctimas de los rusos.



Calla subnormal.

¿Nazis como estos?







Por cierto. La rata esa del Donbás ya se ha jiñado y le está pidiendo al khan que ordene la "Movilización General"...sino perderán.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Lo del AS-90 no se yo, aparte de que utiliza munición OTAN incompatible con todo lo que tienen los ucranianos es un sistema que está en uso en el ejército británico, no algo que está en reserva y se puedan deshacer de ellos sin problemas. Aparte que tendrían que formar a personal para manejarlos y el mantenimiento y respuestos. Los Startstreak pues se fabrican más, los AS-90 tienen los que tienen que se fabricaron en su día y se cerró la línea de fabricación y cada uno vale un pastizal.




No, el obús guiado de fabricación ucraniana lo hacen también en 155mm

Kvitnik-E Proyectil de artillería guiada

Al final los orcos se van a llevar una paliza gitana. Por hijosdeputa asesinos se merecen dos en vez de una. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> que lejos quedan estas imagenes.



¿Qué van a hacer este año el 9 de mayo? Quedan escasos 30 días.
¿Habrá desfile? ¿Habrá discurso motivador? ¿Se anunciará la movilización general? Esto es un sinvivir.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya están los ucronazis matando civiles colaboracionistas con los rusos, para luego hacerlos pasar por víctimas de los rusos.



Si son colaboracionistas con un ejército invasor, bien muertos están.
Yo haría lo mismo si invadieran mi tierra en cuanto pudiera. Y no sería ni novedad ni excepción en la Historia.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si son colaboracionistas con un ejército invasor, bien muertos están.
> Yo haría lo mismo si invadieran mi tierra en cuanto pudiera. Y no sería ni novedad ni excepción en la Historia.



Si matan colaboracionistas que al menos den la cara y lo reconozcan (no utilizar sus propias matanzas y echarle el muerto al enemigo)

En una guerra se elimina y aplasta al enemigo, no hay más remedio, pero luego que no vayan de pacifistas, eso es lo que me enerva de los ucronazis


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si matan colaboracionistas que al menos den la cara y lo reconozcan (no utilizar sus propias matanzas y echarle el muerto al enemigo)
> 
> En una guerra se elimina y aplasta al enemigo, no hay más remedio, pero luego que no vayan de pacifistas, eso es lo que me enerva de los ucronazis



¿Cómo va a ir nadie de pacifista si hay una guerra declarada y en curso? ¿Qué dices, flipao?
En las guerras por cierto, en TODAS, se echa al muerto al enemigo y se hace lo que sea necesario, porque forma parte de la propaganda además. Pregunta en Katyn.
En serio que no sé si os habéis caído de un árbol o algo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ir nadie de pacifista si hay una guerra declarada y en curso? ¿Qué dices, flipao?
> En las guerras por cierto, en TODAS, se echa al muerto al enemigo y se hace lo que sea necesario, porque forma parte de la propaganda además. Pregunta en Katyn.
> En serio que no sé si os habéis caído de un árbol o algo.





Estos hijosdeputa follaputines están a punto, a punto, de entrar en la fase de negociación. 

(repito "a punto" para resaltar lo poco que les queda, no es un lapsus)


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 23:2305/04/2022
> *MÁS DEL 90% DE LOS UCRANIANOS APOYAN EL INGRESO EN LA UE.* Una encuesta del grupo sociológico Rating realizada a finales de marzo indica que el 91% de los ucranianos apoya a día de hoy una posible adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea. El apoyo al ingreso en la UE no ha hecho más que subir en los sondeos: antes de la invasión rusa era del 68%. *La mayoría de los encuestados (56%) considera que Ucrania será miembro de la UE en menos de dos años, mientras que el 23% cree que el país ingresará en unos cinco años.*



Está bien que los ukras sueñen, pero no por soñar más rápido, se llega antes.
Espero que algún día la EU y Zelensky les cuenten la verdad a la población, sobre todo para que no haya decepciones.
Las cosas no van tan rápido.

SÍ creo que les "darán cita prevista de ingreso" (por ejemplo a 10 años vista) y mientras tanto les darán un status en el que no haya aduanas (un convenio como el que se tiene la UE con Suiza), para que el país quede más protegido frente a los afanes imperialistas de Rusia. Mientras tanto tendrán que poner la casa en orden.


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Precisamente en _«sexual transmitted diseases»_ Rusia y Ukrania me parece que andan bastante a la par.
Que alguien le mande un _twitter_ a la pedorra esa.
Acongojante el supremacismo rusky para con sus primos/hermanos ukras.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

Solovyov, propagandista ruso de la television estatal describe los ceses de los combates como traición e insta a matar el mayor numero de ucranianos


Por cierto, se le ve contento con el desempeño del ejército ruso meparto: meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

El desastre humanitario conlleva también el desastre para el amigo más fiel del ser humano.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esto es la 'desnazificación', un eufemismo de limpieza étnica. 

Seguro que ya tienen planes de ocupación de colonos e incluso diseñados los estamentos civiles rusísimos que ocuparan el lebensraum, en donde no habrá ucranianos. 

La horda y la Putinada del foro son así.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si matan colaboracionistas que al menos den la cara y lo reconozcan (no utilizar sus propias matanzas y echarle el muerto al enemigo)
> *
> En una guerra se elimina y aplasta al enemigo*, no hay más remedio, pero luego que no vayan de pacifistas, eso es lo que me enerva de los ucronazis



Lo de las operaciones quirúrgicas ya no, no?

Lo de avanzamos lento porque respetamos la población civil donde quedó?

De los rusonazis te enerva algo?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

(1) Desmontando el metraje de la propaganda rusa presentando a soldados ucranianos rindiéndose en Mariupol (vistieron a rusos con uniformes ucranianos) | Burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

(2) Los cuerpos en Bucha estuvieron tendidos durante semanas, según muestran imágenes satelitales | Burbuja.info


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (6 Abr 2022)

Binkov's Battlegrounds el "especialista" youtuber ruso estima que para el 3 de Abril hay 11mil rusos y 9mil Ucranianos muertos en lo que es tanques y blindados las perdidas de los rusos son sustancialmente superiores ya que la lata es el principal medio de avance de los orcos 


Avance de los orcos los últimos días lo marco en rojo pásese por acá @Zhukov aprenda con los que saben 






Sin embargo a un alto precio 


Spoiler























A pesar de sus brutales bajas aquí claramente tienen mas posibilidades es un objetivo mas modesto y realista en un frente mas reducido


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> en realidad rusia ya ha colapsado. esta en recesion y eso que es solo el principio y todavia puede maquiar algo
> 
> putin tiene un follon que no sabe ni onde se ha metio



La teoria del arbol hueco, parece que tiene tronco gordo y ramas frondosas y en esto viene una tormenta y lo parte y resulta que por dentro no tenia nada

Suele pasar en dictaduras, que parecen muy fuertes hasta que implosion en cuestion de dias

No se como estara rusia por dentro, pero viendo el estado de su ejercito...


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Si no lo estuvieses estarías loco.
> 
> La gente tiende a tomarse a coña o minimizar estas amenazas, porque nunca ha pasado. Rusia está tan llena de zumbados como el Pentágono: te aseguro que ahora mismo hay bastantes tipos en el Pentágono presionando para entrar a tope en Ucrania, y bastantes tipos en el Kremlin presionando para tirar una táctica. Por loco que parezca Putin, no creo que sea el peor de la camarilla.



Totalmente de acuerdo... leo cosas de este hilo, en el que llevaba tiempo sin entrar por no tener tiempo, y no me gustan algunas cosas... lo que han hecho estos tíos es de frenopático, de acuerdo... pero no es diferente de lo que hizo el imperio en Irak, y estuvo tentando más de una vez de hacer en Irán, así que tampoco nos rasguemos las vestiduras... que se vayan a su puta casa y listo... Nadie hubiera atacado a Saddam si hubiera tenido 300 nukes... Y no nos pongamos muy tontos que su ejército convencional terrestre es penoso... pero los misiles parecen estar funcionando DPM, y a ver si los que vamos a tener un susto somos "nosotros", y las que no funcionan son las "nuestras"... que las últimas pruebas nucleares de la actual OTAN fueron las francesas, pero estos rusos se han gastado todo en putas, coches caros, yates, y probablemente nukes... el resto lo malgastaron (parafraseando a George Best).


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...




Vaya pedazo de gilipollas el Truñov... en cualquier caso, yo una cosa si la veo clara, odio genera odio... y esas imágenes de soldados rusos ejecutados... da mal rollo... que los otros hacen lo mismo sí, que Bucha, ya... pero es que aún no han entrado los TU-95, 160 y los tulipanes... yo me andaría con cuidado.


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El pobre Zhukov ya sabemos todos que muchas luces no tiene, pero es que además se tendría que andar con mucho ojo con las cosas que escribe en un blog de acceso público. Algunas de las cosas que escribe están muy cercanas a la apología del genocidio y terrorismo y hace muchos alegatos con tintes xenófobos y racistas. A mí la verdad que no se me ocurrirían escribir cosas como esas y subirlas a internet por si luego un buen día recibo una citación judicial para ir a explicar que es eso de que "los ucranianos son escoria y si mueren unos cuantos tampoco va a pasar gran cosa".
> 
> Lo gracioso es que si Zhukov estuviera en la Rusia esa que tanto admira y le diera por escribir las barbaridades que escribe sobre Zelensky, los ucranianos y los anglos pero en su lugar sobre Putin, los rusos y la iglesia ortodoxa, él y su blog no iban a durar mucho sin pisar una comisaria. Pero como está en ese decadente occidente de mierda controlado por los anglosionistas, de momento parece que puede defender genocidios, guerras y supremacías nacionales y expansionistas sin mayor problema:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013893



Yo estuve a un tris de denunciarle por delitos de odio... pero no me pareció la interfaz de la guardia civil nada intuitiva... aún así, pues nada, voy haciendo capturas y demás... Tengo una amiga en la policía, y lo mismo pido asesoramiento... porque lo de éste tío, es de denuncia y que le pidan 15 años como a nuestro EnriquePC.


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> es que manda cojones los putiners la que han liado
> 
> y lo que nos queda por ver, que lo de bucha no es una cosa coyuntural, tiene toda la pinta que ha sido sistemático
> bien porque los rusos estaban puteados y jodidos por la mierda de plan que les han mandado cumplir
> ...



Arriba han puesto un vídeo... un BTR dispara a un viejete ciclista... vivían en la constante paranoia de que les zumbara un jabelín, y disparaban a todo lo que se meneaba...


----------



## ELVR (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> para que veamos la caida de venda que estos 40 dias nos han traido.
> 
> foro militar general, un comentario del 11 de enero.
> 
> ...



Antes de su sustitución por venezolanos, los cubanos solían escribir así.


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El comandante Hijoputhov tiene un problema
> 
> 
> El problema es que su amigo Putin ha perdido
> ...



Follaputin emocional... está clarísimo, se compró una furcia en Crimea con la que tuvo larvas... vive por Getafe (o algún sitio del pelo), a tiro de nuke desde Torrejón... tonto del tó!


----------



## asakopako (6 Abr 2022)

Lo voy a poner aquí porque el hilo de los trolles pues, sorpresa, se ha llenado de trolles.

La guerra de la información es un aspecto más de la guerra. Y voy a contar como me di cuenta que burbuja estaba infiltradísima de kremlinitas que se han ganado a los tontos útiles.

El hilo de la chincheta de la guerra de Ucrania XXL está dominado por el bot harman, zhu de y 6 o 7 satélites que se dedican a subir propaganda soviética y a thankearse. También thankean al despistadito que se mete en el hilo para que se sienta arropado. En el hilo de Siria repiten el mismo esquema.

Bueno, hasta ahí es normal. Son hilos relacionados. Guerras. Intervención rusa.

Pero es que a los mismos 6 o 7 incluido harman que nunca sale de su cueva les he visto tomando al asalto el hilo del covid de ultrapaco. Y no para hablar del covid, sino para meter mierda prorusa sobre Ucrania durante todo 2021. Los mismos intoxicadores. Al principio pensé que era por la popularidad de la chincheta, pero ese subforo estuvo oculto. Ha sido una labor de zapa para reclutar a "disidentes".

Quien no me crea que se meta en ese hilo en noviembre o diciembre y vea que en cada página hay encasquetado un mensaje sobre Ucrania. Y la respuesta cuando les dices que para qué meten eso ahí es que "todo está relacionado".

La propaganda ha sido muy fuerte pero al igual que la toma de Kiev no ha dado el resultado esperado. Menos mal. Ya me veía posteando en kremlimeame.net


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ahora comparemos las acciones y palabras del despeinado con las del gerontofilo francés o el teutón.
> Los piratas son unos hijos de puta pero tienen huevos.
> Rule Britania, en éste caso



Yo discrepo en parte... lo que no tienen son negocios a medias con los ruskis, y por eso se permiten ir tan a saco... 

Otra cosa, el Zar asesinado por los boches no era primo (y genéticamente gemelo), de Jorge el rey Inglés? Pues eso... para estos, es algo personal... porque estos son herederos de los boches aquellos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Joder la que les lía un solo tanque.



Un solo tanque pero bien usado. Si te fijas esta perfectamente oculto y dispara solo a los que se cruzan por su linea de fuego. Los rusos no tienen ni idea de desde donde les estan disparando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Normal que pillasen estroncio


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creo que esto no lo ha puesto @Giles Amaury , esta es la última contestación del camarada Zhukov a aldono, va en 2 imágenes porque era muy largo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014405
> 
> ...



Joder!! Pues menos mal que quería Rusa y no Europa, jojojo, porque si llegan a querer Europa y no Rusia, pintan las nukes y las tiran a Moscú)). Lo que dices, totalmente abducido... pero ha estado unos días en la nevera, y vuelto con ganas... no ponía nada desde hace unos días.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> La forma como todo parece acelerarse comienza a dar vértigo. Los anglos han olido la sangre, y van a por la presa. Y no creo que quieran dejarla escapar viva.
> Me pregunto si esta acción magistralmente coordinada, y velozmente ejecutada, de dotar de armas a los ucranianos por parte de casi todos los países occidentales ha podido improvisarse a raíz de la criminal invasión, o ya se contaba con que esta se iba a producir. Y, en tal caso, si incluso contaban con que el desempeño de los rusos iba a resultar tan lamentable. Me extrañaría que hubiesen apostado por caballo perdedor, o por uno que pensarían que tuviese pocas posibilidades de ganar. Imaginad cómo hubiese quedado la OTAN si, después de toda la ayuda prestada, esta hubiese quedado rápidamente en manos de los rusos.
> Por una vez, y espero que sirva como precedente, creo que Occidente está actuando con la fuerza de la razón y con la razón de la fuerza. Dudo que el motivo sean los principios morales, de los que nuestro bando tampoco anda muy sobrado, pero en cualquier caso me congratulo de que se le plante cara al Mal absoluto.



Teniendo en cuenta que el pentagono tiene planes hasta para el caso de invasiones alienigenas, creo que ya tendrian este tema mas que previsto y estudiado.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Aquí hemos condenado todos los crímenes de guerra, incluido los tiros en las piernas a prisioneros.
> 
> Y aquí que yo sepa nadie se ha burlado de los muertos en en Donbass.
> 
> ...



mmm respeto, mmm no me respetan, voy a llorar

soy un maruquita que condeno crímenes de guerra buah buah

mmm condenar los crímenes

jaajajajajajja

vamos a ver, que me saco el rabo, haced espacio putos maricones

¿desde qué puta atalaya moral habláis los que condenáis los crímenes de guerra?

por cierto, vuestra condena y vuestra opinión importan una reputísima mierda, vayamos poniendo las cosas en su sitio

esto es un tema que afecta a Ucros y Rusos, nosotrios y nustras mierdas de valoraciones morales del asunto no pintamos nada

¿qué fue la guierra civil? un asunto entre españoles, que zanjamos entre españoles

por mi, se puede exterminar rusos y ucros unios a los otros, no voy condenar nada

no voy a condenar la readlidad, la esencia misma y condición ineluidible de la existencia: guerra por recursos, terriotiorios, mujeres, etc

nosotros ni pinchamos ni cortamos, son asuntos de ellos que deben resolver ellos

entonces, toda esta puta escoria de pro-ucros?

pues ya me dirás, cuandopor mero beneficio nuestro y de nuestros hijos, deberíamos ser neutrales, sino apoyar directamente al bando Ruso

pero es que, no hauy duda de que todo lo que ha pasado en Ucrania, lo ha provocada la cucracha judia jajajajajajajjajajaja

NOS VAN A COMER LOS HUEVOS, ESTAS PUTAS RATAS

condenar crímenes?

jajajajaja

yo no condeno nada, y menos montajes judíos jajajajajaja

yo hubiera hecho lo mismo que Putin: defender mi patria, reventar a cuaklquiera que ataque a mi familia, asegurar un futuro para mi pais,...

al final, los hombres autñénticos solo podemos proceder como hombres; como no iba a Putin a aplastar las ratas otánicas de Ucrania

Así opera un lider

además, cómo cojones voy a condernar nada de loq ue haga el pueblo ruso? si los ucros se han portado como uynas putas cuicracahas traidores

ahí tienes lo que has buscado

y Putin, debería preguntar. ¿hay algún pais más que quiera tocarmne los huevos?

crímenes contra la Humaniodad?

jajajajajajaja

vaya atalaya moral en la que vivís algunos

la verdad es que si alguien toca a mi hijo, a mi pais, a mi familia, etc lo que voy a hacer es arrancarles las putas entrañas

esa es la realidad de la vida

quiien apoya Ucrania, como todos los mass mierda, la escoria política española, toda la anglojudiada

es un bastardo hijo de la gran puta, me limpio el culo con vuestro respeto

el respeto se gana con huevos, no hablando como un puto maricón

derechos humanos? jajajaja, eso no significa nada, el presupuesto de toda vida humana debe ser defendido recurrentemente

yo no espero que una puta cucracha subnormal como @elenefrancis, @lowforu, @Scardanelli y demás esocria pro-vacunas y pro-ucrania

me hable de derechos humanos, valienrtes bastardos, cuando nos querían empozoñar por sus putos huevecillos del tamaño de canicas

jajajajajajajajjajaja, ahora preocupados por los derechos humanos

puto chiste sois, si no fuera pq habría que pasaros la navajilla también a vosotros

por ciertto, tu crees que si Rusia hubiese queruido realizxar crímenes de guerra haría esto?

Vamos a ver, que os ciega la propgandam, si Rusia quiere mañana Ucrania entera es un solar 

SI LE SALE DE LOS HUEVOS A PUTIN, UCRANIA APARECE TOTALMENTE DEVASTADA

subnormales, que aún pensaís que está ganando la guerra Ucrania

y me decís de crímenes de guerra, cuando los ucros son los bastardos más hijos de puta y traidores a este lado de la galaxia

y la de polla de Putin que os queda por comer


----------



## Camisa azul (6 Abr 2022)

El de arriba no es más tonto porque no podría respirar. Que Putin hace esta guerra "por su gente" dice el indigente mental.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

Otra de la desinformación de la propaganda Rusa , que no se quiere hacer una investigación por parte de la ONU. Falso, la investigación se va a hacer lo que no quieren es que el Rusia sea juez y acusado, por eso se ha creado una comisión independiente.











La ONU aprueba una comisión para investigar crímenes de guerra de Rusia en Ucrania


El Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU ha aprobado una resolución por la que se creará una comisión con tres expertos para investigar los crímenes de guerra por parte de Rusia en Ucrania.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> El de arriba no es más tonto porque no podría respirar. Que Putin hace esta guerra "por su gente" dice el indigente mental.



no, lo está haciendo para defender la democracia como los USA jajajajajajja

la realidad es que bastante suerte ha tenido Ucrania, pq si quisiera arrasaba todo el pais de arriba a abajo

y el mundo a callar

que hay pepinos nucleares para todos

la única manera que te respetan las putas cucarachas narizotas, si estás armado hasta los dientes jajajajajajajjajajaa

Putin, ya es el nuevo Hitler

no veis la grandeza y como nos favorece este giro de los acontecimeintos?

Rusia está demostrando que merece existir en el futuro

nosotros existiremos????? jajajajajjaa llenos de moronegros y charos desquiciadas ????? jajajajjajajaa

eso sí, condenando la violencia desde nuestro buenismo universal

que puto chiste es la UE, pero que puto chiste

jajajajajaj

sanciones a Rusia, que son en verdad disparo en los pies ( y en los huevos ) a sus propios paises esbirros de la mierda anglosionista

jajajajajajja

seguid sancionando a vosotros mismos SUBNORMALES ajajjajajajajajajjaja


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

a ese respecto todavia no he visto ninguna declaracion del judas yanukovich el neoputinista y seria muy interesante

tambien me guataria conocer la opinion de otro traidor, schroeder


----------



## Fígaro (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Con treinta trenes de veinte vagones has metido material para iniciar una ofensiva que capture Jersón y amenace Melitopol.
> A cuatro trenes diarios en 7 u 8 días tienes reunido el contingente. Lo importante aquí no es reunir el material, sino conseguir eliminar del aire a la fuerza aérea de los orcos. Es el único factor que puede dar al traste con los movimientos ucranianos, salta a la vista que en tierra pueden derrotar a los invasores.
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, por eso digo que como se enteren desde arriba vas apañado...


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Está bien que los ukras sueñen, pero no por soñar más rápido, se llega antes.
> Espero que algún día la EU y Zelensky les cuenten la verdad a la población, sobre todo para que no haya decepciones.
> Las cosas no van tan rápido.
> 
> SÍ creo que les "darán cita prevista de ingreso" (por ejemplo a 10 años vista) y mientras tanto les darán un status en el que no haya aduanas (un convenio como el que se tiene la UE con Suiza), para que el país quede más protegido frente a los afanes imperialistas de Rusia. Mientras tanto tendrán que poner la casa en orden.



no lo veo asi, hace mas el que quiere que el que puede

quien se va a atrever a oponerse a ello?

igual ni orban se atreve


ucrania tiene un futuro prometedor a poco que copien el modelo estonio/lituano nos pasan mas pronto que tarde


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo voy a poner aquí porque el hilo de los trolles pues, sorpresa, se ha llenado de trolles.
> 
> La guerra de la información es un aspecto más de la guerra. Y voy a contar como me di cuenta que burbuja estaba infiltradísima de kremlinitas que se han ganado a los tontos útiles.
> 
> ...



y no olvides que esto está patrocinado por el chincheteador supremo del foro.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Zelenski debería ser juzgado por crímenes contra la Humanidad

al no rendirse, está permitiendo una masacre para el pueblo Ucraniano y permite los crímenes de guerra de Rusia

los crímenes de guerra de Rusia , son realmente crímenes de guerra provocados por Zelenky por no rendirse 

además es un puto machista patriarcal, que no deja salir a los hombres mayores de 18 años 

no dejar salir a los varones mayores de 18 años es crimen contra la humnaidad? o como va esto? 

ah, que es crimen de humanidad y de guerra, lo que digan los judíos

ah

NOS VAIS A COMER LOS HUEVOS, POR LAS BUENAS O POR LAS MALAS PUTILLAS DE MASONES

VENGA DE RODILLAS, PUTAS


----------



## Fígaro (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>





Supongo que es para objetivos de muy alta relevancia, ahí la inteligencia propia y ajena han de trabajar a tope.
Pueden hacerse cosas muy interesantes con ellos. Y no sólo en suelo ucraniano.

Quien dice suelo, dice aguas también.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Curioso. La propaganda rusa empieza a focalizarse en que van a ganar la guerra, en vez de justificar por qué la han iniciado. Sin duda combaten el runrun que tiene que haber ya en Rusia de que las cosas van muy mal en Ucrania:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo... leo cosas de este hilo, en el que llevaba tiempo sin entrar por no tener tiempo, y no me gustan algunas cosas... lo que han hecho estos tíos es de frenopático, de acuerdo... pero no es diferente de lo que hizo el imperio en Irak, y estuvo tentando más de una vez de hacer en Irán, así que tampoco nos rasguemos las vestiduras... que se vayan a su puta casa y listo... Nadie hubiera atacado a Saddam si hubiera tenido 300 nukes... Y no nos pongamos muy tontos que su ejército convencional terrestre es penoso... pero los misiles parecen estar funcionando DPM, y a ver si los que vamos a tener un susto somos "nosotros", y las que no funcionan son las "nuestras"... que las últimas pruebas nucleares de la actual OTAN fueron las francesas, pero estos rusos se han gastado todo en putas, coches caros, yates, y probablemente nukes... el resto lo malgastaron (parafraseando a George Best).




perdon por el offtopic pero veo que no tienes ni puta idea comparando irak con ucrania(de 1° de intoxicacion putinista)

aparte de las emazas de sadam hacia el exterior gobernaba en contra de la mayoria de sus ciudadanos. el caso de ucrania es el opuesto se invade para quitar un presidente democratico y poner un satrapa putinista


por no hablar de que bush jas pretendio realizar una sustitucion etnica como si pretende putin y sadam


----------



## Nicors (6 Abr 2022)

Señores, aquí las verdaderas intenciones de los rusos:

A través de un amplio mensaje en Telegram, Medvedev reiteró que* el objetivo de Moscú es “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania*, tareas que “no se llevan a cabo de la noche a la mañana” y que “no sólo se resolverán en el campo de batalla”. Según explicó, hace falta cambiar “la conciencia sangrienta y llena de falsos mitos” de una parte de los ucranianos.

Por último, el exmandatario ruso finalizó su discurso con un ligero tono imperialista: “El objetivo es la paz de las futuras generaciones de ucranianos y la posibilidad de construir finalmente una Eurasia abierta, desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok”.








De Lisboa a Vladivostok: Putin busca “construir una Eurasia abierta”, según el expresidente Medvedev


El actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso reiteró que el objetivo de Moscú es “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania, tareas que “no se llevan a cabo de la noche a la mañana”




www.larazon.es






UNA EURASIA ABIERTA ENTRE LISBOA Y VLADIVOSTOK


----------



## Fígaro (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. La propaganda rusa empieza a focalizarse en que van a ganar la guerra, en vez de justificar por qué la han iniciado. Sin duda combaten el runrun que tiene que haber ya en Rusia de que las cosas van muy mal en Ucrania:






Así empezó Castro...


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> perdon por el offtopic pero veo que no tienes ni puta idea comparando irak con ucrania(de 1° de intoxicacion putinista)
> 
> aparte de las emazas de sadam hacia el exterior gobernaba en contra de la mayoria de sus ciudadanos. el caso de ucrania es el opuesto se invade para quitar un presidente democratico y poner un satrapa putinista
> 
> ...



Comparo un país invadido con un país invadido… a más voy… Irak fue botín de guerra que se quería quedar el tío sam por la cara por ganar la guerra fría, eso no tenían cojones a hacerlo en 1980.

A ver si el que no tienes ni puta idea eres tú?









invadir | Diccionario de la lengua española


1. tr. Irrumpir, entrar por la fuerza. 2. tr. Ocupar anormal o irregularmente un lugar. Las aguas invadieron la autopista. 3. tr. Dicho de una cosa: Entrar y propagarse en un lugar o medio determinados.




dle.rae.es






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

los empleados de Porcelanosa, agradecen el gesto de Zelenski

Faltaría más, a las órdenes del judiazo

dicen que ahora los trabajadores de Porcelanosa van a dar de comer a sus hijos altura moral, buenismo y en invierno se van a calentar con dignidad y condenas a crímenes de guerra

jódete Putin


----------



## alas97 (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que entiendan de estas cosas. Cuando empiezan a caer pepinazos por qué se quedan los tanques parados? Estaban abandonados ya? Salen las tropas y se esconden en los laterales? Porque cuando he visto emboscadas en Afghanistan a los gringos (ahí si que hay metrajes acojonantes) siempre intentan salir echando ostias de la kill zone. Pero es que lo de los rusos es que se quedan parados con los tanques. Es un poco raro no? Si alguien explica se agradece.



lo que se de la era soviets, es cuando se marcha en columna por delante en vanguardia bien avanzada va un equipo de exploración en carros ligeros como los cocodrilos.

si te emboscan, nadie puede bajar de los mbt porque son los más seguros, mejor adentro que afuera (aunque con los javelin). en el centro de la columna va el mando de operaciones que es un carro con muchas antenas. la infantería baja y responde el fuego desde los vehículos. las shilkas se usan para repeler infanteria y si hay amenaza aérea. se espera que los helis respondan a los 20 minutos y estén allí para dar fuego de protección. los cazas o los su pueden llegar más rápido.

ahora tienen drones que te pueden dar más cobertura y también pueden cubrir más area buscando puntos calientes donde te pueden emboscar. utilizan visores térmicos.

nadie sale de la carretera porque puede estar minado.

Eso era en los 80, lo de ahora no lo entiendo porque he visto los mbt y los apc con los cañones apuntando a las 12 y nadie va vigilando los flancos. como también he observado a las tropas rusas encima de los carros como en Afganistán, pensando que pueden librar si se topan con ied.

Debo añadir, que los ucros montan buenas emboscadas y que las tropas rusas van muy descoordinadas como si fueran cada cual a su bola. el tema de los generales caídos en combate te dice como debe estar la cosa cuando están en el mismo campo de batalla, donde las comunicaciones posiblemente ni existan.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> perdon por el offtopic pero veo que no tienes ni puta idea comparando irak con ucrania(de 1° de intoxicacion putinista)
> 
> aparte de las emazas de sadam hacia el exterior gobernaba en contra de la mayoria de sus ciudadanos. el caso de ucrania es el opuesto se invade para quitar un presidente democratico y poner un satrapa putinista
> 
> ...



La guerra de Irak de 2003 fue totalmente ilegal. Por desgracia hay muchos régimenes iguales o peores que el iraquí de Sadam, y ello no te justifica para entrar a sangre y fuego para deponer al gobernante. ¿Qué han arreglado? A día de hoy Irak está tan mal, sino peor, que cuando estaba Sadam.

USA no busca limpiezas étnicas porque no está en su ADN como país multicultural. Pero eso no hace que sus intervenciones se vuelvan buenas por arte de magia. Con las excusas que se utilizaron para la invasión de Irak podrías invadir a cualquier país de África y algunos de Asia y Suramérica.


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Un solo tanque pero bien usado. Si te fijas esta perfectamente oculto y dispara solo a los que se cruzan por su linea de fuego. Los rusos no tienen ni idea de desde donde les estan disparando.



Mientras que el tanque ucraniano seguramente tenga info cenital a tiempo real desde el dron que los está grabando todo.

Los rusos siguen fiándolo todo a los números brutos, enviando un soldado con fusil y cinco cartuchos, y otro detrás con solo cinco cartuchos para cuando muera el de delante. Eso podía funcionar hace 80 años en frentes estáticos. La actual guerra móvil es otra cosa: o tienes intel de calidad o pasas de estar vivo a estar carbonizado sin haber visto un enemigo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

UNA EURASIA ABIERTA ENTRE LISBOA Y VLADIVOSTOK

Suena al Reich de los mil años...................


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Lo del AS-90 no se yo, aparte de que utiliza munición OTAN incompatible con todo lo que tienen los ucranianos es un sistema que está en uso en el ejército británico, no algo que está en reserva y se puedan deshacer de ellos sin problemas. Aparte que tendrían que formar a personal para manejarlos y el mantenimiento y respuestos. Los Startstreak pues se fabrican más, los AS-90 tienen los que tienen que se fabricaron en su día y se cerró la línea de fabricación y cada uno vale un pastizal.



Si van los AS-90, yo creo que vienen con operadores british y soporte antiaereo. Es lo que toca despues de Bucha y lo que queda por ver.


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

Creo que absolutamente todos los imperios han ganado todas sus guerras hasta que empezaron a colapsar. Me imagino al rey de España en 1808, Fernando VII, diciéndole a los súbditos "tranquilos chavales, que aquí jamás hemos perdido una guerra en siglos. América es toda nuestra". Quince años más tarde, les quedaba Cuba y gracias.


----------



## Nicors (6 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La guerra de Irak de 2003 fue totalmente ilegal. Por desgracia hay muchos régimenes iguales o peores que el iraquí de Sadam, y ello no te justifica para entrar a sangre y fuego para deponer al gobernante. ¿Qué han arreglado? A día de hoy Irak está tan mal, sino peor, que cuando estaba Sadam.
> 
> USA no busca limpiezas étnicas porque no está en su ADN como país multicultural. Pero eso no hace que sus intervenciones se vuelvan buenas por arte de magia. Con las excusas que se utilizaron para la invasión de Irak podrías invadir a cualquier país de África y algunos de Asia y Suramérica.



Si tomamos en serio la Onu, lo de Irak fue legal por resoluciones de la misma. Otra cosa es no estar de acuerdo pero como la de Afganistán son "legales".
La que no es legal es la invasión de Putin.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

No me extraña que los de Oryx tengan un backlog de 1 semana:


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué Rusia está perdiendo esta guerra?


La clave para entender está en la doctrina militar soviética/rusa. Brinda contexto para los eventos actuales y ayuda a predecir futuras acciones rusas Los mapas de la Agencia Federal Rusa de Noticias muestran una retirada masiva. Aparentemente, Rusia abandonó sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> puto chiste sois, si no fuera pq habría que pasaros la navajilla también a vosotros



Menudas vomitadas has soltado en el hilo y de buena mañana. Deja el foro unos días y sal a pasear por el monte.

Que asco, menudo charco de bilis.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Menudas vomitadas has soltado en el hilo y de buena mañana. Deja el foro unos días y sal a pasear por el monte.
> 
> Que asco, menudo charco de bilis.



solo adhominems

bilis? jajajajaa, mi bilis es miel para vosotros, otra cosa es que no merezcáis comer ni la mierda que cago


----------



## Trovador (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> *Menudas vomitadas has soltado en el hilo y de buena mañana*. Deja el foro unos días y sal a pasear por el monte.
> 
> Que asco, menudo charco de bilis.



Sí, alguién se ha dejado la puerta del corral abierta.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> solo adhominems
> 
> bilis? jajajajaa, mi bilis es miel para vosotros, otra cosa es que no merezcáis comer ni la mierda que cago



No no, pareces un zumbado. Toma el aire hombre.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Mientras que el tanque ucraniano seguramente tenga info cenital a tiempo real desde el dron que los está grabando todo.
> 
> Los rusos siguen fiándolo todo a los números brutos, enviando un soldado con fusil y cinco cartuchos, y otro detrás con solo cinco cartuchos para cuando muera el de delante. Eso podía funcionar hace 80 años en frentes estáticos. La actual guerra móvil es otra cosa: o tienes intel de calidad o pasas de estar vivo a estar carbonizado sin haber visto un enemigo.



Seguro que este T64 estaba reciviendo informacion en directo desde el dron o el operador del dron. Creo que por ahi pasa el futuro de los tanques. Seguramente habra menos cantidad de ellos, pero seran capaces de desplegar drones por si solos y controlar otros vehiculos no tripulados sobre el terreno.

Ojo, siempre y cuando sean bien usados. Lo que hacen los rusos corriendo por las carreteras a toda pastilla sin proteccion de ningun tipo, solo sirve para ofrecer al enemigo mas blancos para los misiles antitanque y quemar combustible sin medida.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No no, pareces un zumbado. Toma el aire hombre.



ya 

zumbado

y de lo que he dicho tienes algo que discutir?

en vez de hablar de mi, responde a mis cuestiones

estoy zumbado, te va a ser muy fácil

venga, responde sobre lo que he dicho

que no te vas a ir sin comerme el rabo, bilioso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Arriba han puesto un vídeo... un BTR dispara a un viejete ciclista... vivían en la constante paranoia de que les zumbara un jabelín, y disparaban a todo lo que se meneaba...



qué cojones!???

un viejo en una bici... 

que han estado torturando a peña, que han estado bombardeando edificios de apartamentos, colegios y hospitales

qué paranoia ni que ostias??
son unos putos cafres y ya


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ya
> 
> zumbado
> 
> ...



cuando vuelvas del psiquiatra prueba otra vez


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> cuando vuelvas del psiquiatra prueba otra vez



ves como no tienes huevos ni inteligencia a rebatir ni una coma de lo que he puesto?

rebate una simple puta coma de lo que he puesto


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

La prensa estatal rusa nos esta dando pistas ... Probablemente los rusos han cometido otra masacre como la de Bucha en Mikolaiv o la estan preparando, y ya estan preparando para el publico ruso con su propaganda para que piensen que fueron los propios ucranianos los que asesinaron a su gente:


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



venganomejodas, no tienen planos o algo esa gente que diga que ese suelo es radiactivo??

pero qué tienen por cabeza? un melón? una calabaza?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ves como no tienes huevos ni inteligencia a rebatir ni una coma de lo que he puesto?
> 
> rebate una simple puta coma de lo que he puesto



Te indico lo que te inhabilita para hablar contigo en el primer mensaje que te he puesto.

Date un paseo y dejas la navajilla en el barbero.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

a este paso Putin va a obtener lo contrario a lo que queria conseguir


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Esque hay que ser subnormal.En esa tierra habra particulas enterradas con miles de años de vida y se las han comido con patatas durante semanas.

Ahora todos esos retrasados estan condenados a morir.


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> para que veamos la caida de venda que estos 40 dias nos han traido.
> 
> foro militar general, un comentario del 11 de enero.
> 
> ...



Menuda comida de tarro

precisamente la OTAN practica constantemente la integracion de los distintos ejercitos, sobre todo la fuerza aerea y las fuerzas terrestres y el concepto de independencia de las unidades para alcanzar objetivos

El ejercito ruso ha resultado ser un reflejo de la sociedad rusa, si el pais es corrupto y decadente, el ejercito sera igual, de nuevo la teoria del arbol hueco

Segun he leido por ahi, en el ejercito ruso lo habitual es ver a los oficiales borrachos a las 10 de la mañana, la tradicion es extorsionar a los reclutas por dinero o vodka si no quieren comerse marrones y lo habitual es el escaqueo, mentir en informes de operatividad

Lo que no tengo claro es si la OTAN tenia sospechas de esto o los ha pillado por sorpresa como al resto


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Te indico lo que te inhabilita para hablar contigo en el primer mensaje que te he puesto.
> 
> Date un paseo y dejas la navajilla en el barbero.



que mala suerte

me podías haber dado una lección y sacarme de mis errores de zumbado con argumentaciones

pero nada, no quieres

lástima de oportunidad perdida


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto también jjajjjjjjaj

qué puto chiste sois jjjjjjajjjajjajajjaj

me descojono

el arquitecto también es guerrólogo pro-judio

todos los putos giliopollas hazmrreir del foro están aquí

scardanelkli
lowfour
elena francis
el arquitecto


jajajjjajaja

putas cucarachas jajjajajajajja

sois un chiste de mal gusto jajajjajajajja

putas ratas


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Te indico lo que te inhabilita para hablar contigo en el primer mensaje que te he puesto.
> 
> Date un paseo y dejas la navajilla en el barbero.



mis huevos no los inhabilita ni Dios

y menos cuatro payasos cabezas hueca


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo voy a poner aquí porque el hilo de los trolles pues, sorpresa, se ha llenado de trolles.
> 
> La guerra de la información es un aspecto más de la guerra. Y voy a contar como me di cuenta que burbuja estaba infiltradísima de kremlinitas que se han ganado a los tontos útiles.
> 
> ...



Al que vaya en contra de su narrativa lo ignoran para que no pueda contestar y exponer su propaganda. A mí en el hilo de Siria del bot del Kremlin (Harman) actualmente sólo me salen los posts del CM iraní Ivan_Drago y los posts de Figaro+Jagger (que andan por este hilo). Los personajes a los que te refieres supongo que son Harman (CM a sueldo), Sir Torpedo, pgas, Moderado, Hercules 2013, mazuste (CM a sueldo) y alguno más de ese estilo. No sabía que ponían cosas de Ucrania en el hilo del covid19, sí que había visto algún post de Harman para criticar las vacunas occidentales y alguno para hablar de la Sputnik, pero no sabía que estaban todos los groupies ahí.




Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Un solo tanque pero bien usado. Si te fijas esta perfectamente oculto y dispara solo a los que se cruzan por su linea de fuego. Los rusos no tienen ni idea de desde donde les estan disparando.



Hay un soldado ruso que intuye su posición y dispara un RPG contra la casa tras la que se resguarda el tanque, igual pensaba que en vez de un tanque al otro lado se trataba de unos tipos con lanzamisiles en la casa.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> mis huevos no los inhabilita ni Dios
> 
> y menos cuatro payasos cabezas hueca



ale a pastar retrasado


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis con CI muy justitos


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gilipollas, para que me ignoras y me citas?

puto retrasado

venga salid putas ratas, que os voy a sodomizar a todas, mariconas de mierda

putas de masones

salid putas ratas


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esta rata traidora empieza a tener jiñe...
> 
> Le pide al Khan la "Movilización General"



El problema no es reclutar mas soldados

el problema es este...









Russia deploying soldiers ‘as old as 60 and giving conscripts 19th century rifles’


Moscow suffers significant losses after nearly six weeks of war




www.independent.co.uk





*Russia deploying soldiers ‘as old as 60 and giving conscripts 19th century rifles’*

*Moscow suffers significant losses after nearly six weeks of war*


Russia’s stretched military is reportedly sending soldiers to fight in Ukraine with weapons developed in the late 19th century.

Conscripts in the Russian-backed Donbas region are said to have been dispatched into front-line fighting with a rifle called a Mosin, with the Kremlin relying on weapons stocks dating to the Second World War.


Vladimir Putin’s forces have struggled against fierce Ukrainian resistance and a steady supply of modern weaponry from Western allies.

After nearly six weeks of war, Moscow has claimed only limited territorial gains and while notching up significant losses in terms of vehicles, weapons and troops.

Nato estimates that up to 15,000 Russian soldiers may have been killed in the fighting, while Kyiv claims the death toll could have exceeded 18,000

Having suffered heavy losses, Russia’s military is said to be calling on volunteers nearing retirement to come forward in two Siberian cities: Chelyabinsk and Tyumen.

Russian media reported that the expanded reservist force was needed to fill a wide range of battlefield roles including tank commanders, snipers and engineers – with the army aiming to recruit volunteers as old as 60.


Meanwhile, the Reuters news agency reported that several Donbas draftees had been issued with bolt-action Mosin rifles, which were developed in the 1880s.

Unverified images and video shared on social media also showed Donbas fighters with the weapon, which went out of production decades ago.

On Friday, Russia began its annual spring conscription, which aimed at rounding up 134,500 men for a one-year tour of military duty. Russian officials have said new recruits will not be sent to the front lines or "hot spots", but many Russians fear they will be drawn into the war. The issue of conscripts' involvement in Russia's military campaign with Ukraine is highly sensitive. Earlier in March, the Russian defence ministry acknowledged that some had been sent to Ukraine after Mr Putin had denied this on various occasions, saying only professional soldiers and officers had been sent in. All Russian men aged 18-27 must serve one year in the military, but many avoid service for health reasons or deferments granted to university students.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me extraña que los de Oryx tengan un backlog de 1 semana:


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> a este paso Putin va a obtener lo contrario a lo que queria conseguir



A este paso lo único que le va a quedar será tirarse los misiles nucleares encima para evitar más ridículo.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> a este paso Putin va a obtener lo contrario a lo que queria conseguir



Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y toda la UE con presupuestos de defensa mínimos del 2%. La imagen de Rusia en la opinión pública de toda Europa como un vecino peligroso y agresivo por un par de generaciones. Por más de 1 siglo en Ucrania ni los ruso hablantes los van a querer ver.

Diría que sí, y ya veremos si puede mantener el sur si Ucrania recibe más armas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay un soldado ruso que intuye su posición y dispara un RPG contra la casa tras la que se resguarda el tanque, igual pensaba que en vez de un tanque al otro lado se trataba de unos tipos con lanzamisiles en la casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014906



Efectivamente, ese soldado posiblemente ha visto el humo producido por el disparo del T64, pero no tiene ni idea de si en un tanque o un pavo con otro RPG el que les ataca.


----------



## At4008 (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ........





Con Hitler se aprendió que cuando un tipo de este pelaje viene a "liberar", la única opción para que no los maten a todos es luchar.

Hace casi 1 mes lo comparé con lo que hizo Hitler en Polonia y fue una premonición de lo que iba a ocurrir.


At4008 dijo:


> Los polacos dejaron entrar a Hitler casi sin luchar y al final de la guerra habían muerto 6 millones de polacos.
> 
> Si Ucrania se rinde a Putin, los matará igual que Hitler hizo con Polonia. El único camino de Ucrania es luchar *hasta la victoria final*... Porque van a ganar.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> gilipollas, para que me ignoras y me citas?
> 
> puto retrasado
> 
> ...



Otro con captagon, con un cafecito es suficiente para tu guerrilla del teclado. Te has equivocado de hilo, el de los retrasados soltando exhabruptos es el de la chincheta. Ahí te comprenderán y harás amigos.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

Guerra Ucrania: devastación y muerte en Borodyanka


La retirada del ejército ruso de las cercanías de Kiev está dejando paso a impactantes imágenes de las atrocidades cometidas.



www.rtve.es





Borodyanka supera la devastación de Bucha: "Un escenario de absoluta barbarie" 



esa peña mata por diversión, psicópatas no, lo siguiente


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

el kremlin nos amenaza con el exterminio nuclear y tiene proyectos de lebensraum hasta lisboa, pero la administración de la OTAN esta mas preocupada por tranquilizar a los carniceros en lugar de tranquilizar a los que amenaza el carnicero

Aver si hay cambio de chip ya









La OTAN pide llevar ante la justicia a los responsables de los asesinatos de civiles en Ucrania


El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha asegurado este martes que asesinar civiles es un "crimen de guerra" y ha pedido que todos los responsables de...




www.elmundo.es









Nicors dijo:


> Señores, aquí las verdaderas intenciones de los rusos:
> 
> A través de un amplio mensaje en Telegram, Medvedev reiteró que* el objetivo de Moscú es “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania*, tareas que “no se llevan a cabo de la noche a la mañana” y que “no sólo se resolverán en el campo de batalla”. Según explicó, hace falta cambiar “la conciencia sangrienta y llena de falsos mitos” de una parte de los ucranianos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> A este paso lo único que le va a quedar será tirarse los misiles nucleares encima para evitar más ridículo.



Yo pensé eso mismo ayer. Dijo que usaría las nukes en caso de una amenaza existencial a Rusia, el 4 punto de su nueva doctrina nuclear.

Bueno, él mismo se ha convertido en la mayor amenaza existencial a Rusia, que se tire una en la cabeza y terminamos antes.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y toda la UE con presupuestos de defensa mínimos del 2%. La imagen de Rusia en la opinión pública de toda Europa como un vecino peligroso y agresivo por un par de generaciones. Por más de 1 siglo en Ucrania ni los ruso hablantes los van a querer ver.
> 
> Diría que sí, y ya veremos si puede mantener el sur si Ucrania recibe más armas.




no creo que occidente ni Europa, discriminen a los rusos, prohiban los medios rusos de comunicación, prohiban competir a rusos, expropien propiedades de rusos, ...

es que eso sería racismo y xenofobia o no?

es que no podemos caer en el racismo no?

no tenemos que estar todos unidos y ser tranversales y eso?

sois un poco racistas con los rusos no? 

muy mal, racistas de mierda es lo que sois

hay que respetar más a otras culturas, fachuzos de mierda

somos todos iguales, no hay lugar para la intolerancia antirusa


----------



## hightower (6 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> venganomejodas, no tienen planos o algo esa gente que diga que ese suelo es radiactivo??
> 
> pero qué tienen por cabeza? un melón? una calabaza?



Pues si le haces caso a @operadornuclear, eso no puede pasar. Tendrian que estar agarrados al nucleo y dandole lametazos por lo visto. .... Otro que tambien cobra bien de sabe dios quien.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Interesante,Rusia tiene un enemigo que ha perdido (según ellos) el 600% de sus UAVs, casi la totalidad de sus carros y aviación y aun encima se retiran de dos frentes.


----------



## geral (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> no creo que occidente ni Europa, discriminen a los rusos, prohiban los medios rusos de comunicación, prohiban competir a rusos, expropien propiedades de rusos, ...
> 
> es que eso sería racismo y xenofobia o no?
> 
> ...



Que Rusia no hubiese invadido Ucrania y bombardeado sus ciudades hasta reducirlas a escombros.

¿tiene la guardia civil racismo con los etarras?


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014920



pero qué ida de olla, pordios

si ya ha sido comentado que rusia ha mandado a sus tropas de élite, qué puto sentido tiene mandar chatarra?

ah, no, que es una finta


mira, estos malabarismos dialécticos tendrían su puta gracia si no fuera porque muere mucha gente y mucha otra gente se queda sin casa y sin nada


todo por la mierda de sesos que tienen estos en la mollera


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (6 Abr 2022)

Los rusos ya están en el Sportpalast, van rápido.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> Que Rusia no hubiese invadido Ucrania y bombardeado sus ciudades hasta reducirlas a escombros.
> 
> ¿tiene la guardia civil racismo con los etarras?



o sea, que según lo que hagas está justificado el racismo

vale, hagamos un repaso histórico del anglosionismo y veamos que se merecen entonces

ah no espera, que la Historia también la han escrito ellos. hasta tenemos hispanistas a los que pagamos para que nos odien y mientan sobre el glorioso pasado español

ah no, que vosotros sois los buenos y eso justifica todo, y aquel que os lleve lo contrario en lo más nimio y no quiera ser vuestro esclavo y putilla goyim es HITLER

Rusia es gonicida y PUTIN = HITLER, no como UK y USA que no han sido genocidas jamás, todo buen corazón y mejores actos, han ido por el mundo creando hospitales como hizo el Glorioso Imperio Español

los rusos son malos y con ellos si se puede ser racista y exterminarlos,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
muy bien, muy bien, si solo entendeis el lenguaje de los pepinos nucleares, tendréis pepinos nucleares


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

[BOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOOOOM] TV estatal rusa COMIENZA A ADMITIR EL DESASTRE MILITAR... y que SUBESTIMARON EL SENTIMIENTO DE IDENTIDAD NACIONAL UCRANIANO


Incluso la propaganda oficial rusa admite que los rusos juzgaron mal los sentimientos de las masas en Ucrania. Creyeron erróneamente que los ucranianos son solo rusos y que la independencia de los ucranianos es simplemente una farsa. Mientras tanto, inesperadamente encontraron una amarga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## esNecesario (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014920




Subnormal es..., pero más que subnormal es un hijo de puta.


----------



## Trovador (6 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero qué ida de olla, pordios
> 
> si ya ha sido comentado que rusia ha mandado a sus tropas de élite, qué puto sentido tiene mandar chatarra?
> 
> ...



Inasequibles al desaliento. De ayer mismo:



Kamikaze88 dijo:


> El avance y supuesto asedio a Kiev* no fue más que una maniobra de distracción para fijar a un gran número de unidade*s y poder avanzar en el frente sur y del Donbás, no lo digo yo, lo han dicho analistas militares, incluso algunos estadounidenses. Después de completar sus objetivos durante la primera fase se replegaron y continúan machacando ambos frentes mientras las tropas que se han replegado esperan en la frontera bielorrusa el inicio de la tercera fase. *Una vez unida la Transnistria con la toma de Odessa, empezará la ûtima fase con la toma de Kiev, esta vez mucho más vulnerable por la pérdida de la totalidad de sus tropas regulares.*





Sorteo dijo:


> *Rusia está mermando el poder militar de Ucrania* a parte de otras metas de esta guerra híbrida (defensa Donbass, romper el tablero financiero y comercial empezando con la caída del petrodolar, sacar financiación bioarmas, propaganda, bla bla), no va a rebentar medio territorio con una parte destacable de rusos (evidentemente sobretodo en medio de Ucrania y en Donbass)...* Si fuera una guerra, hubiesen rebentando capitales a parte de centros militares y después enviarían las tropas.*


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Subnormal es..., pero más que subnormal es un hijo de puta.



Pero... ¿Es así de nacimiento o entrena?


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Subnormal es..., pero más que subnormal es un hijo de puta.



No hay genocidios sin palmeros, amplificadores del mensaje de odio que normalizan el "habrá que hacer limpieza". No hubo Rwanda sin mierda de periodistas deportivos que animaban a machetear cabezas de niños.

Zhukov debería ser juzgado por traición (seguramente a sueldo de Rusia) y también apología del genocidio.

En serio, que tiren del hilo de la pasta QUE NOS VAMOS A ECHAR UNAS RISAS.

Tios voy a abrir otro foro porque Burbuja lo van a cerrar fijo, no dudéis ni un segundo que este chiringo lo paga Rusia.

Se han vendido cuentas antiguas... tu crees realmente que el Fyahall de 2008 es el mismo enloquecido que postea ahora? No, están reusando cuentas antiguas.

Edito, no por traicion.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014920



Hoy he oído al embajador de Rusia en el programa de Herrera. Ese tipo, al contrario que el camarada forero Zhukov, parece persona inteligente. Imagino que él no se cree las mentiras que ha contado por la radio sobre Bucha. Supongo que su trabajo es contarlo y por eso lo hace.

Este Zhukov, el pobre es un subnormal de esos que se creen además geoestrategas.


----------



## pep007 (6 Abr 2022)

Joder con los burbuagentes rusos de esta semana, cada vez son mas barateros, yo es que ya paso de quitar mas gente...

En fin, que pesadilla, a ver si el proximo esta un poco mas inspirado...


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hoy he oído al embajador de Rusia en el programa de Herrera. Ese tipo, al contrario que el camarada forero Zhukov, parece persona inteligente. Imagino que él no se cree las mentiras que ha contado por la radio sobre Bucha. Supongo que su trabajo es contarlo y por eso lo hace.
> 
> Este Zhukov, el pobre es un subnormal de esos que se creen además geoestrategas.



El embajador de Rusia en el programa de Herrera…

Para cuando el embajador de USA en Furcia Today


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Claro, es que a Rusia no se va a fumar porros

la variedad geográfica es la ruderalis, pura jerna infumable

WHITE RUSSIAN eso sí que era un puto yerbón, qué dulce estaba y que blanquita 

ay, oma que rica


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

por cierto, Putin es un sátrapa

no como nuestro vecino maricón confiable del sur

que no es sátrapa ni dictador

mañana mismo va a ir Antonio Sánchez a comerle el rabo

Antonio Sánchez es de los vuestros, dice lo mismo que vosotros de Ucrania y de Putin

os imaginais que Marrauecos tuviera friontera con Rusia y el maricón haciendo de las suyas como hace con España????

jajajajajajaj


Marruecos sería ya un solar jajajajajja, cosas de tener hombres en el poder y no putillas masonas traidoras como Antonio Sánchez; con el que estáis TOTALMENTE ALINEADOS

SUBNORMALES

SUBNORMALES DE MIERDA


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

los porros todavía se considera droga?

ah y una cosita...

que tiene que ver que yo fume porros con la invasión rusa

han invadido Ucrania porque yo fumo porros?

ah, que no tiene nada que ver

que no teneís argumentos, solo mierdecillas de ad hominem de mariconas de mierda

venga seguid, que sois mi putilla a la que follar para pasar el rato;

no os hagáis ilusiones solo es follar jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajjaaa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

aun no lo han expulsado o es que lo van a llevar a la Haya?


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> por cierto, Putin es un sátrapa
> 
> no como nuestro vecino maricón confiable del sur
> 
> ...



Turquía le jode a Rusia cada vez que quiere en el Cáucaso sin ir más lejos, les tumba aviones,…, y Putin no tiene ni medio testiculo a hacerle nada a Erdogan. Solo se atreve con los débiles.
No hace falta imaginar nada, solo ver lo existente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014920



Es lo que tiene estar metido en una cámara de eco, al final te crees todo lo que hay en ella: Cámara de eco (medios) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

muy bueno para seguir la politica ect del conflicto



https://twitter.com/i/events/1483255084750282753


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La prensa estatal rusa nos esta dando pistas ... Probablemente los rusos han cometido otra masacre como la de Bucha en Mikolaiv o la estan preparando, y ya estan preparando para el publico ruso con su propaganda para que piensen que fueron los propios ucranianos los que asesinaron a su gente:



Entre lineas leo que no tienen muchas esperanzas los rusos de mantener Kherson. Buenas noticias en lo que a la contraofensiva se refiere.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aun no lo han expulsado o es que lo van a llevar a la Haya?



El único objetivo es ganar tiempo, intentar evitar en la medida de lo posible más sanciones y más apoyo de todo tipo a Ucrania, obviamente sabe cual será el resultado del peritaje independiente. También embarrando consigue confundir a parte de la opinión pública y que cuando se conozca el peritaje se haya enfriado el tema en los medios. Lo sabemos todos aquí, ya había denuncias de matanzas de civiles con datos concretos el día 12 de Marzo y han resultado ciertas.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Turquía le jode a Rusia cada vez que quiere en el Cáucaso sin ir más lejos, les tumba aviones,…, y Putin no tiene ni medio testiculo a hacerle nada a Erdogan. Solo se atreve con los débiles.
> No hace falta imaginar nada, solo ver lo existente.



Sí, Putin solo se atreve con la OTAN, y con los débiles.

Solo se atreve a ser el antagonista de USA y la angliojudiada, solo eso. 

Con los débiles.

Por lo mismo, después de las miserables declaraciones de Antonio Sañ´nchez y su desprecio hacia el pueblo ruso y Putin, debería nukear Madrid.

Como si pudieras ir matando a todo el que te toca los huevos.

Putin está simplemente ordenando su patio trasero y haciendo limpieza y poniendo orden; y siendo bastante cuidadoso, pq nada le impide convertir Ucrania entera en un solar.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No hay genocidios sin palmeros, amplificadores del mensaje de odio que normalizan el "habrá que hacer limpieza". No hubo Rwanda sin mierda de periodistas deportivos que animaban a machetear cabezas de niños.
> 
> Zhukov debería ser juzgado por traición (seguramente a sueldo de Rusia) y también apología del genocidio.
> 
> ...



Antes de la guerra hubiera tenido un 1% de dudas sobre la supuesta venta de este foro a alguna empresa tapadera asociada con Rusia, ahora es que resulta mil veces más obvio. Además es que se produce una coincidencia curiosa, los mismos loritos que propagaban bulos covid, ahora hacen lo propio con la guerra de Ucrania, pero no solo aquí sino en otras partes también...

Muy curioso, los canales asociados a los "convoyes de la libertad" pasan de los bulos covid a los bulos de la guerra, quien no vea esto es que directamente es gilipollas









‘Freedom convoy’ forums find new focus: disinformation about Russia-Ukraine war - National | Globalnews.ca


Some pro-convoy forums have shifted from posting misinformation about COVID-19 to posting misinformation about the Russia-Ukraine war.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> Sí, Putin solo se atreve con la OTAN, y con los débiles.
> 
> Solo se atreve a ser el antagonista de USA y la angliojudiada, solo eso.
> 
> ...



Gracias por no rebatir la realidad, que no tiene huevos con Erdogan, que por cierto está en la OTAN

Ardo en deseos de que le eche huevos y ataque a la OTAN de una vez. A ver que pasa


----------



## At4008 (6 Abr 2022)

Sí queda como un pro-ruso traidor, pero sobre todo queda como un gilipollas.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Gracias por no rebatir la realidad, que no tiene huevos con Erdogan, que por cierto está en la OTAN
> 
> Ardo en deseos de que le eche huevos y ataque a la OTAN de una vez. A ver que pasa



así que deseas que Rusia ataque a la OTAN

la OTAN también desea ese ataque y deseaba y ha provocado la situación de Ucrania

el anglosionismo sale muy beneficiado, y han obligado a Puntin, contra su voluntad, a sacarse un poco la chorra y poner orden y algunas cosas claras

y luego que harás cuando ataque a Turquia? poner las fotos de los niños muertos, para dar lástima ajjajajajajajajajajjajaa

efectivamente, la pro-judiada también ardía en deseos de que Rusia ordenase y limpiase Ucrania de mierda

provocaron el conflicto, hasta que Rusia solo puedo que defenderse como última instancia

así? putos perros judios?

queréis seguir provocando y que Rusia ataque a la OTAN????

vais a seguir provocando al león???

y luego a llorar como putillas eh? jajajajajajajjajaja

Rusia tiene nukes para reventar el planeta 80 veces, SUBNORMALES

nukes que "investasteis" y desarrollasteis vosotros judios, una bendición como todo lo que habéis aportado


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> así que deseas que Rusia ataque a la OTAN
> 
> la OTAN también desea ese ataque y deseaba y ha provocado la situación de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Que si que ataque de una puta vez a la OTAN.

Vamos, o no hay huevos?

Payaso.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que si que ataque de una puta vez a la OTAN.
> 
> Vamos, o no hay huevos?
> 
> Payaso.



me recuerdas a Zelinsky y a los ucros en febrero

cuidado, que huevos hay

que este Putin no va a ser tranversal, ni inclusivo, ni va a plantear un robusto escudo social

que no aprendéis


----------



## hightower (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No hay genocidios sin palmeros, amplificadores del mensaje de odio que normalizan el "habrá que hacer limpieza". No hubo Rwanda sin mierda de periodistas deportivos que animaban a machetear cabezas de niños.
> 
> Zhukov debería ser juzgado por traición (seguramente a sueldo de Rusia) y también apología del genocidio.
> 
> ...



No es ninguna tonteria lo del foro nuevo, entrar aquí empieza a dar vergüenza.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> me recuerdas a Zelinsky y a los ucros en febrero
> 
> cuidado, que huevos hay
> 
> ...



bla bla bla pepino nuclear bla bla bla Putin súpermacho bla bla bla. QUE ATAQUÉIS.

me alegra que nombres a Zelenski; menuda follada le está dando al rusito


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

pues se ha quedao un buen hilo 

la de bocas anglosionistas que me he follao en un ratillo

jajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajjaja


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> bla bla bla pepino nuclear bla bla bla Putin súpemacho bla bla bla. QUE ATAQUÉIS.
> 
> me alegra que nombres a Zelenski; menuda follada le está dando al rusito



sí, lo disimula muy bien suplicando ayuda y hablando de ciudades devastadas que nunca olvidarán jajajajajajjajajajaja

y diciendo que tardaran décadas en reconstruirlas

pero están ganando la guerra sí, una manera un poco rara, pero sí

menuda lección le han dado a Puntin jajajajajajajajajjajajaja


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> sí, lo disimula muy bien suplicando ayuda y hablando de ciudades devastadas que nunca olvidarán jajajajajajjajajajaja
> 
> y diciendo que tardaran décadas en reconstruirlas
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que la destrucción de Rusia ya está en camino.


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No hay genocidios sin palmeros, amplificadores del mensaje de odio que normalizan el "habrá que hacer limpieza". No hubo Rwanda sin mierda de periodistas deportivos que animaban a machetear cabezas de niños.
> 
> Zhukov debería ser juzgado por traición (seguramente a sueldo de Rusia) y también apología del genocidio.
> 
> ...



Pues no se que te diga, igual tienes razon

Yo de esto no entiendo mucho, peeero haciendo un whois sale esto


*burbuja.info*
Updated 1 second ago
Domain Information
Domain:
burbuja.info

Registrar:
OVH SAS

Registered On:
2003-12-01

Expires On:
2023-12-01

Updated On:
2020-12-01

Status:
clientDeleteProhibited
clientTransferProhibited

Name Servers:
kip.ns.cloudflare.com
lisa.ns.cloudflare.com

Registrant Contact
Country:
ES

Raw Whois Data
Domain Name: burbuja.info
Registry Domain ID: 49cb7141ad3a43479efdad779f0b7411-DONUTS
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.ovh.com
Registrar URL: Web hosting, cloud y servidores dedicados | OVHcloud
Updated Date: 2020-12-01T20:27:14Z
Creation Date: 2003-12-01T21:56:04Z
Registry Expiry Date: 2023-12-01T21:56:04Z
Registrar: OVH SAS
Registrar IANA ID: 433
Registrar Abuse Contact Email:




@ovh.net
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone:
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited EPP Status Codes | What Do They Mean, and Why Should I Know? - ICANN
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited EPP Status Codes | What Do They Mean, and Why Should I Know? - ICANN
Registry Registrant ID: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Name: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Organization:
Registrant Street: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant City: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant State/Province:
Registrant Postal Code: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Country: ES
Registrant Phone: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Phone Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Fax: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Fax Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Registrant Email: Please query the RDDS service of the Registrar of Record identified in this output for information on how to contact the Registrant, Admin, or Tech contact of the queried domain name.
Registry Admin ID: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Name: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Organization: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Street: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin City: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin State/Province: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Postal Code: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Country: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Phone: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Phone Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Fax: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Fax Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Admin Email: Please query the RDDS service of the Registrar of Record identified in this output for information on how to contact the Registrant, Admin, or Tech contact of the queried domain name.
Registry Tech ID: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Name: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Organization: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Street: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech City: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech State/Province: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Postal Code: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Country: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Phone: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Phone Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Fax: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Fax Ext: REDACTED FOR PRIVACY
Tech Email: Please query the RDDS service of the Registrar of Record identified in this output for information on how to contact the Registrant, Admin, or Tech contact of the queried domain name.
Name Server: kip.ns.cloudflare.com
Name Server: lisa.ns.cloudflare.com
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form: Submitting a Complaint to ICANN Contractual Compliance - ICANN
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2022-04-06T10:05:34Z <<<

For more information on Whois status codes, please visit EPP Status Codes | What Do They Mean, and Why Should I Know? - ICANN

Terms of Use: Donuts Inc. provides this Whois service for information purposes



Si no me equivoco, antes salia Calopez como registrant, y parece que hicieron un cambio en diciembre del 2020, y ahora todo esta "redacted for privacy"...

Alguna manera de investigar esto?


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> Que Rusia no hubiese invadido Ucrania y bombardeado sus ciudades hasta reducirlas a escombros.
> 
> ¿tiene la guardia civil racismo con los etarras?



Off Topic:

En mis tiempos mozos yo fui troll. Estoy hablando de, a lo mejor, el año 2000, en plena burbuja.com. Tenía un par de foros, un par de multis en cada una, y a provocar. Que me insultaran, se cagaran en mi puta madre, se ofuscaran... eso era mi alimento como troll, la auténtica salud. Cada mensaje respondido era más gasolina y aliciente para seguir poniendo mensajes. Alguna gente era más resistente al troleo, y por tanto más interesantes de buscar sus puntos flacos y meter el mensaje provocador en algún post. Daba igual la temática o ser consistente (eso ya se arreglaría sobre la marcha), lo único importante era obtener una reacción.

Ahora bien, que no me hicieran ni puto caso era mi kriptonita. Sin entrabas a un hilo a poner una provocación y al día siguiente no tenías ninguna respuesta, ponías otro post y seguías sin respuesta... raro era la vez que volvías por tercera vez.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

En este hilo de antiputler hay una masacre de rusos más allá de Gostomel.



Este de dos rusos varones, en el interior de una casa, encima de una cama y con los pantalones bajados es especialmente intrigante:





Spoiler: Rusos de la acera de Zhukov


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

pues no le veo la gracia, quizás sea gracisoso

ya, si lo hacen los ucros es porno duro y si lo hace Rusia crímenes contra la Humanidad

yo solo estoy aquí para explicitar que sois una banda de retrasados que repetis como loros lo que la judiada ha inoculado en vuestros cerebros

buen favor os hago, y tanto mejor si además os parezco gracisoso

mejor estar de buen humor jajajajajajjajajajaja 

miraros joder

decís lo mismo que Antonio Sánchez y la televisión, no tenéis verguenza alinearse con la judiada más ruín y miserable


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

Nunca es demasiado tarde, el hijo pródigo siempre es bienvenido. De todas formas no creo que le de por razonar.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En este hilo de antiputler hay una masacre de rusos más allá de Gostomel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según los putinianos, estaban con los pantalones bajados porque Zelenski en tacones les obligó a bajárselos dios sabe para qué.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Tranquilo que la destrucción de Rusia ya está en camino.



hay que ser más constructivo

qué mundo vamos a construir con guerras y destrucciones?

morirán niños en el proceso , niños rusos morirán salvajamente torturados

no os dan pena los niños rusos???

no habíamos quedado, que os daban pena esas imágenes de niños muertos en Ucrania

dónde he visto eso antes
???




hijos de puta, quereís matar niños rusos verdad????


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Off Topic:
> 
> En mis tiempos mozos yo fui troll. Estoy hablando de, a lo mejor, el año 2000, en plena burbuja.com. Tenía un par de foros, un par de multis en cada una, y a provocar. Que me insultaran, se cagaran en mi puta madre, se ofuscaran... eso era mi alimento como troll, la auténtica salud. Cada mensaje respondido era más gasolina y aliciente para seguir poniendo mensajes. Alguna gente era más resistente al troleo, y por tanto más interesantes de buscar sus puntos flacos y meter el mensaje provocador en algún post. Daba igual la temática o ser consistente (eso ya se arreglaría sobre la marcha), lo único importante era obtener una reacción.
> 
> Ahora bien, que no me hicieran ni puto caso era mi kriptonita. Sin entrabas a un hilo a poner una provocación y al día siguiente no tenías ninguna respuesta, ponías otro post y seguías sin respuesta... raro era la vez que volvías por tercera vez.



Por curiosidad, que te llevo a hacer eso?

Era la atencion? el chute de dopamina? el generar polemica?

Estoy interesado porque en el curro tengo gente que no para de montar pifostios a todas horas y no se el motivo. Antes pensaba que pretendian conseguir algo pero igual lo unico que quieren es liarla por liarla, es esto posible?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

ves, ya lo decia yo, 

desde luego, habláis como ellos


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pues no se que te diga, igual tienes razon
> 
> Yo de esto no entiendo mucho, peeero haciendo un whois sale esto
> 
> ...



No se puede. Por supuesto que lo ha comprado Rusia, han metido un firewalll con el puto captcha para que no se lo tiren. Vamos, que estamos en la versión paco de Russia Today.

Además el sistema es el mismo...

- Acalla hilos de calidad "disidentes" creando hilos de mierda constantemente
- Cazar usuarios disidentes repitiendo consignas como loros para cuestionarles y diezmar su influencia en el foro y su karma. Tienen un software CRM con argumentario e insultos que repiten diferentes usuarios.
- Ignorarte en los hilos de mierda para poder soltar. el monólogo (recordad que ese nuevo ignore lo cambió todo y lo convirtió en una caja de resonancia). Esto es lo que hizo Zurullov el primer día.
- Darse likes entre ellos
- Abrir cuentas todo el rato
- Reusar cuentas de foreros antiguos que se dieron de baja o que no entraban y soltar locuras.


El único truco es que su mierda de ignore nuclear se puede usar contra ellos. Simplemente los ignoras en cuanto te atacan y eso les jode todo el sistema porque tienen que crear nuevas cuentas, sus cuentas nunca pasan de pomperos de mierda, etc...

Fijaros que todos los proputiners son cuentas de 2019 para acá. No falla. Cuenta del 2021 que veas estará soltando locuras sobre las vacunas, etc

Su estrategia para generar un estado de percepción positivo al genocidio en Ukrania no empezó ahora, empezó antes con lo de fusilar a media españa de rojos y masones (por supuesto que hay fachas y nazis y siempre los ha habido aquí, pero hubo un cambio brutal), luego las teorías descabelladas de cualquier cosa (la tierra es plana, etc), redoblaron con el brexit, luego la pandemia, luego contra las vacunas y ahora a favor de la guerra.

Es decir, no todos los antivaxxers son pro-putins. Pero los proputins han intentado empujar ese relato porque saben a ciencia cierta que cuantos más no-vacunados tuviéramos más retrasaríamos en volver a una cierta normalidad económica... y además con eso cuestionan a la UE, a los gobiernos y las autoridades sanitarias...

Vamos, en definitiva es un sistema bien organizado que busca destruir el debate, destruir el sentido común, crear confusión y empujar un relato que debilite instituciones y sentimiento occidental.

Si no lo veis me parece correcto. Pero vamos... solo hay que recordar que la gente con sentido común nos hemos tenido que refugiar en algunos hilos como este, o el del Corona. Allí había mucha gente antivaxxer con sentido común, que exponía por qué no se quería poner la vacuna. Otros éramos follavacunas, etc... pero incluso ahí entraban los antivaxxers bots a reventar el diálogo, porque lo que no quieren es eso. Que se hable de datos.

Que pasa con Bucha? Pues ahora salen con que es falso, que son muñecos, que si uno mueve la manita, que si fueron los Ucranios, que si fueron los UFOS, que Bucha no existe. La clave es llenar todo de información contradictoria para que los más débiles mentales acaben con el cerebro hecho papilla y la verdad (que suele ser compleja pero única) quede diluída entre locuras.

Está claro que la CUP, Podemos, BNG, Vox etc cobran de Rusia de alguna u otra forma. No hay nada más que decir. Qué casualidad, los partidos que más polarizan y más contribuyen a que todo se vaya a la mierda.

Esto es un ataque no solo a la UE, es una ataque a España. Igual que los hijosdeputa apoyaron a los Lazis golpistas, ahora intentan que nos matemos entre nosotros o que nos convirtamos en unos zoquetes de la edad media, inmunes a la ciencia y al conocimiento.


----------



## Camisa azul (6 Abr 2022)

Me hace gracia que los putinejos hacen de las "tretas" y la estrategia maestra del ex-KGB a la vez que critican por innobles las supuestas estrategias ocultas de Occidente. Tienen menos lógica que un tertuliano de Sálvame


----------



## Tales. (6 Abr 2022)

Me explica alguien por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta?


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Me explica alguien por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta?




Calopez solo chinchetea hilos de propaganda pro-rusa y teorías conspirativas locas aunque no interesen a nadie desde hace muchos años (como el de la guerra en Siria, que manda güebos, vive de 3 bots que postean sin parar).

Por otro lado, es mejor, para que no se meta aquí toda la escoria humana de extrema derecha e izquierda que abarrota este foro desde 2014.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

A este putón le gustan las Z's. De nuevo el agit-prop a todo meter.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A que viene esa sarta de insultos? Eres muy valiente tras un teclado, no?
> 
> Pero si ya te dije que te había leído, eres quizás el más inteligente del foro (sin coña) y tu persona es bien conocida en la Universidad de Barcelona y saben dónde vives en el Prat. El mundo es un pañuelo, nunca sabes quién tienes al otro lado del teclado.
> 
> ...



ya, todo eso está muy bien,

además tengo un pollón enorme

casi toda mi fama viene de eso, en verdad


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Abr 2022)

No digo que aquí haya mucha gente que cobre directa o indirectamente por hacer altavoz de las consignas del día, al contrario, tiene que haber una mayoría de voluntarios por fuerza mayor. Dejando eso a un lado, ha quedado claro que las personas que manejan el sitio promocionan la desinformación, y eso no es casual ni puede ser ignorado.


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> comemtario hecho desde el desconocimiento absoluto de la materia:
> 
> o los rusitanquis tienen la armadura hecha de papel albal o de cada pepino que les meten podrian sacar material detonador para 10 pepinos con material mas que suficiente para destrozar un tanque
> 
> o quizas lo que les hace volar por la arboleda es los explosivos que van dentro del propio tanque?



Lo normal de los tanques es que salga la torreta volando, salvo que la torreta esté diseñada para que esto no pase. El Leopard 2 o M1 Abrams tienen un compartimento especialmente diseñado para que cuando se dañe no explote y si explota por cualquier razón la explosión no se lleva la torreta por delante.







(En la imagen como 1 VERDE la munición de un Leopard 2)

Ese compartimento está aislado de la tripulación, si estalla la tripulación puede sobrevivir y la torreta no sale volando. Y ahora la pregunta es ¿porque los rusos diseñan sus tanques así y no de esta forma? Por varios motivos, 1 es más barato hacerlo de la otra forma, 2 el tanque es mas pequeño y por tanto pesa menos y por tanto es mas facil ocultarlo y consume menos gasolina y 3 pueden fabricar los tanque más rápidamente.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

El supuesto Fyahball... estoy mirando su historial y solo ha posteado sobre el corona y sobre la guerra de Ucrania. QUE CASUALIDAD. Bastante paciencia hemos tenido con el... la razón? Pensamos que es un usuario de los clásicos de 2008 y seguramente ni lo sea. Será un proputin aprovechando cuentas antiguas para crear ascendente. Al ignore ya de una puta vez.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

ME alegra no saber de quién habláis. Lo tendré en el ignore desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El problema no es reclutar mas soldados
> 
> el problema es este...
> 
> ...




Y el del nick de la rata gusana se reía de lo de los Mosin.
Que nivelaso gastan.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Lo normal de los tanques es que salga la torreta volando, salvo que la torreta esté diseñada para que esto no pase. El Leopard 2 o M1 Abrams tienen un compartimento especialmente diseñado para que cuando se dañe no explote y si explota por cualquier razón la explosión no se lleva la torreta por delante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y 4, se la suda la tripulacion propia.


----------



## Tales. (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto @txusky_g en general estoy en contra del ignore pero el retrasado de @fyahball que o bien es un CM o un tarado con gravísimos problemas mentales está reventando el hilo, yo haría limpieza.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Por cierto @txusky_g en general estoy en contra del ignore pero el retrasado de @fyahball que o bien es un CM o un tarado con gravísimos problemas mentales está reventando el hilo, yo haría limpieza.



Lo tengo ignorado desde hace tiempo. Si postea aquí es porque será administrador de algún tipo. Lo cual nos lleva de nuevo a preguntarnos a qué juega calopez.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

venga dejad ya de llorar maricones

hasta más de uno ya se ha enamorado de mi

os creeis que me importa una mierda que me baneen por enésima vez de esta mierda de foro?


----------



## Tales. (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo tengo ignorado desde hace tiempo. Si postea aquí es porque será administrador de algún tipo. Lo cual nos lleva de nuevo a preguntarnos a qué juega calopez.



Procedo yo también a meter a esa carroña humana al icnore, os aconsejo al resto que hagáis lo mismo.


----------



## Arekusu (6 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Lo normal de los tanques es que salga la torreta volando, salvo que la torreta esté diseñada para que esto no pase. El Leopard 2 o M1 Abrams tienen un compartimento especialmente diseñado para que cuando se dañe no explote y si explota por cualquier razón la explosión no se lleva la torreta por delante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un motivo mas, para ellos sus soldados no valen nada.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El supuesto Fyahball... estoy mirando su historial y solo ha posteado sobre el corona y sobre la guerra de Ucrania. QUE CASUALIDAD. Bastante paciencia hemos tenido con el... la razón? Pensamos que es un usuario de los clásicos de 2008 y seguramente ni lo sea. Sea un proputin aprovechando cuentas antiguas para crear ascendente. Al ignore ya de una puta vez.



Últimamente se les caza rápido. 

A riesgo de dejar un foro con menos usuarios y por tanto menos foro. Pero cuentas creadas desde 2021, con sesgo, que solo las ves en ciertos temas, y cuentas antiguas, que de repente saltan a ser "carcoma", p. E.. Pokemon Vilnius, cuenta de un cachondo, que si las putillas, y de repente Pumba. Esta claro lo de los " Topos", vida normal hasta que reciben la consigna.


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No se puede. Por supuesto que lo ha comprado Rusia, han metido un firewalll con el puto captcha para que no se lo tiren. Vamos, que estamos en la versión paco de Russia Today.
> 
> Además el sistema es el mismo...
> 
> ...



Pues ahora que lo dices, tienes toda la puta razon

Yo hace años que solo posteo en tres o cuatro hilos y si entro es por ver lo que dicen algunos foreros y el hilo de las sartenes muerte en vida

me habia dado cuenta que de un tiempo a esta parte todo era como mas chungo, sobre todo desde la pandemia, no era normal que en un pais con casi 90% de vacunados, aqui los antivaxx parecian ser la mitad de foreros 

La verdad es que pasaba mucho de ellos, a mi no me van a convencer de nada y con su pan se lo coman

Pero con la invasion de ucrania si que no paso, en las ultimas 3 semanas he bloqueado 10 veces mas gente que en los 10 ultimos años. 


Una pena lo que ha pasado, para mi que estoy viviendo fuera de españa, el entrar aqui y poder vacilar de buen rollito en español y mantenerme al dia de lo que se respira en la calle era muy importante, como hablar con los colegas en la ronda de cañas


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y 4, se la suda la tripulacion propia.



Bueno es un "contra" bastante fuerte, en la filosofía occidental incluso en la 2GM lo primero siempre era la supervivencia, aunque en los tanques Panzer también salían volando las torretas. A día de hoy existen torretas autónomas sin tripulación que son todavía mejores que en el diseño del Abrams, pero los ejércitos quieren 4 personas en el carro porque el mantenimiento y reparaciones se terminan antes con 4 que con 3, (que sería otra "contra" del diseño ruso/torre autónoma sin tripulantes.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ya, todo eso está muy bien,
> 
> además tengo un pollón enorme
> 
> casi toda mi fama viene de eso, en verdad



Pero vives en Prat? Podemos quedar un día si quieres, estoy cerca.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

vaya, otro que se ha enamorado de mi

jajajajajajajajjajaja


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

no me pidais citas todos a la vez

jajajajajajjaa


----------



## geral (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> o sea, que según lo que hagas está justificado el racismo
> 
> vale, hagamos un repaso histórico del anglosionismo y veamos que se merecen entonces
> 
> ...



No te flipes desde tu habitación del extrarradio con gotelé.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> no me pidais citas todos a la vez
> 
> jajajajajajjaa



Hay algún bar chulo junto a la desembocadura del Llobregat? Quedamos, forjamos una inquebrantable amistad ucro-usa y le ponemos a parir a Calopez. Pagamos a escote, cómo te identificamos?


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y 4, se la suda la tripulacion propia.



Lo cual me parece una idiotez, entrenar una tripulación de un tanque no será tan caro como un piloto, pero siendo un equipo de conductor, comandante y artillero hasta que empiezan a funcionar como un equipo llevará un rato, como para andar descontando que si te los vuelan no pasa nada. Tanque nuevo por tanque destruido, tres jambos vivos por los que se han eyectado con la torreta y a correr por la estepa sembrando la destrucción no me parece el mejor plan ( mas a día de hoy con las armas anticarro como se está viendo). 
En fin, igual que Doctores tiene la Iglesia, Generales tendrá el Zar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

*Me sale un aviso sobre criptomonedas en la renta*





__





Impuestos: - Me sale un aviso sobre criptomonedas en la renta


Tengo 100€ cutres en 5 criptomonedas que compré mediante Vivid(un banco que da este servicio de invertir en criptos), ni siquiera tengo los tokens en mi poder, los tiene el exange.... Imagino que no tengo que pagar nada porqué soy un muerto de hambre, pero el aviso me ha dejado sorprendido "De...




www.burbuja.info





JODEROS Y PAGAR HIGOSDEPUTA :  EL GOBIERNO ZELENSKY  - PEDRO ANTONIO SANCHEZ OS JODE LAS CRIPTOS MONEDAS

**

*BRVTAL NUTRITION LA GUERRITA DE LOS ZIONISTAS NAZIS NO SE PAGA SOLA CHIQUIS *

*








*
La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos Modelos sobre estos activos
Hoy a la(s) 1:01 PMSERRALLER

*VAIS A SABER LO QUE ES SQUEEZZE*





*Tema mítico* : - Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio


Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos...




www.burbuja.info








_SI ALGUIEN TE ODIA Y VAN A POR TI _
_,,,SIN RAZON .. _

PUBLICADO 05/04/2022 04:45 ACTUALIZADO 05/04/2022 12:31


Los cerca de 7 millones de contribuyentes que tienen critptomonedas están bajo el foco de la Agencia Tributaria (AEAT), que lanza mañana las Campañas de la Renta y de Patrimonio. Si tienen *pérdidas y ganancias y un saldo total, junto con sus criptomonedas, de más de 2 millones*, deberán presentar estas declaraciones, respectivamente. La novedad de este año, además del número creciente de españoles que tienen estas divisas, cerca de 7 millones ya, según el IE, es que Hacienda ha señalizado su presencia al máximo y ha creados dos casillas individualizadas en sendos Modelos.​


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por curiosidad, que te llevo a hacer eso?
> 
> Era la atencion? el chute de dopamina? el generar polemica?
> 
> Estoy interesado porque en el curro tengo gente que no para de montar pifostios a todas horas y no se el motivo. Antes pensaba que pretendian conseguir algo pero igual lo unico que quieren es liarla por liarla, es esto posible?



Este es el último mensaje sobre el tema. Si quieres abrimos un hilo en otro subforo y linkamos, para no ensuciar este.

Qué me llevó a hacerlo? No lo se. Probablemente una mezcla entre aburrimiento (internet estaba mucho más vacío que ahora) y esa dopamina de la que hablas en forma de "joer, qué listo soy, puedo manipular a este tío tan fácilmente como a un perro con una chuchería".

Liarla por liarla es completamente posible. A mí realmente me jodía cuando intuía que le había hecho daño a alguien de verdad (por ejemplo, si por algún motivo sabes que Fulano tiene una tara porque lo menció en algún sitio, provocarlo con una mención a esa tara y en lugar de conseguir la reacción violenta buscada, obtener una reacción de dolor y casi sumisión). Pero a otros trolls esa misma reacción les habría hecho correrse de gusto y me felicitaban por privado por haber conseguido esa reacción. Hay gente que solo quiere ver el mundo arder, y especialmente si ellos prendieron la mecha lo consideran una medalla. Para mí como troll, la victoria definitiva era destruir completamente el foco de un hilo de forma que se centrase únicamente en mis mensajes.

La polémica me la sudaba completamente. Por ejemplo, si en este hilo quisiese trolear a los foreros que ponen info de material capturado/destruido, le pondría mensajes tipo "eso no es un T72, subnormal, es un T60 con modificación de la torreta hecha en los talleres de [sitio buscado al azar en un mapa]. Deja de hacer el imbécil". ¿Qué polémica hay ahí, si mis "datos" me los saco de los cojones? Solo querría ver saltar al interpelado, que me soltase una perorata sobre el T72 con links, documentos, etc. Luego pasaría a atacar esos links, buscar cualquier mínima inconsistencia en el texto... todo con tal de sacarle más respuestas. Si no contestase, segunda provocación con "Qué? ¿Aún vas de experto con la que te he metido? [quote del mensaje anterior]" o algo del palo. Su única opción para desactivarme sería ignorarme, cualquier otra interacción es una victoria para mí.


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay algún bar chulo junto a la desembocadura del Llobregat? Quedamos, forjamos una inquebrantable amistad ucro-usa y le ponemos a parir a Calopez. Pagamos a escote, cómo te identificamos?



no es mala idea, pareceis buena gente con buen corazón que se conmueve con las atrocidades y esas cosillas

tu mismo vas dando lecciones morales en el foro, mmmmm y ahora quieres quedar para miostrarme tu bondad

mientras lloras por esos crímenes de la humanidad, mmmmm

que malo Putin, no como vosotros que ya queréis amistad conmigo

la verdad es que sería genial conocernos y desengrasar un poco las cosillas


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> no me pidais citas todos a la vez
> 
> jajajajajajjaa



Pero das cita o no?


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ME alegra no saber de quién habláis. Lo tendré en el ignore desde hace tiempo.




Pues háganos un favor y configure su cuenta de modo que sus ignorados no puedan ver sus posts y sus hilos, así nos libraremos todos de semejante mosca cojonera aquí, lleva floodeando varias páginas.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Una contraofensiva ucraniana avanzó en la parte norte de la región de Kherson, envolviendo y fijando a las fuerzas rusas contra el río Dnipro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> no es mala idea, pareceis buena gente con buen corazón que se conmueve con las atrocidades y esas cosillas
> 
> tu mismo vas dando lecciones morales en el foro, mmmmm y ahora quieres quedar para miostrarme tu bondad
> 
> ...



Si quitamos la paja de los insultos tú tampoco pareces mala gente.

Yo no creo dar lecciones de nada, las críticas de que hasta que no hemos tenido la guerra cerca y los refugiados "rubitos" no hemos dicho/hecho casi nada son ciertas.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> hay que ser más constructivo
> 
> qué mundo vamos a construir con guerras y destrucciones?
> 
> ...



aver hestudiao


----------



## terro6666 (6 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> mmm respeto, mmm no me respetan, voy a llorar
> 
> soy un maruquita que condeno crímenes de guerra buah buah
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una contraofensiva ucraniana avanzó en la parte norte de la región de Kherson, envolviendo y fijando a las fuerzas rusas contra el río Dnipro.




Dudo mucho que ahí haya un contingente de orcos de consideración. No hay más que aldeas, al punto que no existen en la zona puentes sobre el Dniéper. 
Novajalkova es otro tema, ahí ya hay un puente. El otro es el de Jersón.
Estratégicamente se me haría raro que si los orcos se retiran no los vuelen. Aunque de todas maneras los ucranianos no deben precipitarse en la contraofensiva, hay que reducir la fuerza aérea de los invasores antes de enviar columnas de vehículos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una contraofensiva ucraniana avanzó en la parte norte de la región de Kherson, envolviendo y fijando a las fuerzas rusas contra el río Dnipro.



Eso es una bolsa y no la mierda que han estado contando los Zhukov de turno. O les mandan unas zodiac, o son carne de POW.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (6 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Procedo yo también a meter a esa carroña humana al icnore, os aconsejo al resto que hagáis lo mismo.



Yo lo metí hace tiempo... son dementes...


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Eso es una bolsa y no la mierda que han estado contando los Zhukov de turno. O les mandan unas zodiac, o son carne de POW.



Les ira mejor como prisioneros.

Comeran mejor y podran dormir tranquilos sin pensar en que los van a volatilizar tarde o temprano.


----------



## hightower (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> A este putón le gustan las Z's. De nuevo el agit-prop a todo meter.



Es un buen ejemplo, de como los rusos se piensan que son la hostia de listos y los demas somos gilipollas. Con esa actitud se va poco lejos.


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

Los CM putinianos ya casi no cuelgan mapitas.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Inasequibles al desaliento. De ayer mismo:



ni puto caso a estos taraos

es que yo creo que solo quieren protagonismo y sueltan la primera parida gorda que se les ocurre

crear tráfico y decir que lo suyo tiene interés


lo único que sirven es para darse cuenta de lo jodidas que están algunas cabezas (y lo joputas que son otras)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los CM putinianos ya casi no cuelgan mapitas.



Ya se acabaron los combates en la frontera con Transnistria...    



Dr Polux dijo:


> Una contraofensiva ucraniana avanzó en la parte norte de la región de Kherson, envolviendo y fijando a las fuerzas rusas contra el río Dnipro.



Creo que por ahora sólo hay confirmación de la captura de Dobryanka, Trudolyubivka y Novonoznesenske, si han recapturado esas otras que salen en esa imágen, sería un puntazo.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A que viene esa sarta de insultos? Eres muy valiente tras un teclado, no?
> 
> Pero si ya te dije que te había leído, eres quizás el más inteligente del foro (sin coña) y tu persona es bien conocida en la Universidad de Barcelona y saben dónde vives en el Prat. El mundo es un pañuelo, nunca sabes quién tienes al otro lado del teclado.
> 
> ...



Cada post en el foro demuestra que el tipejo está robando tiempo mientras curra. Espero que no sea una empresa privada. A ver cómo explica que piensa los posts y lso escribe en los momentos en que debía estar currando. 

Yo de él los iba borrando, toditos, porque son pruebas de despido procedente.


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los CM putinianos ya casi no cuelgan mapitas.



Como que no, el mariscal acaba de poner uno con flechas demigrantes.


De Gleb Bazov, el de Slavyangrad

Esta es la situación aproximada que se está formando la bolsa de Donbass, todavía es un saliente, no una bolsa,


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Ese compartimento está aislado de la tripulación, si estalla la tripulación puede sobrevivir y la torreta no sale volando. Y ahora la pregunta es ¿porque los rusos diseñan sus tanques así y no de esta forma? Por varios motivos, 1 es más barato hacerlo de la otra forma, 2 el tanque es mas pequeño y por tanto pesa menos y por tanto es mas facil ocultarlo y consume menos gasolina y 3 pueden fabricar los tanque más rápidamente.



Ya lo comente, desde el T64 se utiliza el cargador automático, por lo tanto funcionan con una tripulación de 3 personas, los occidentales van con 4 porque la carga evidentemente la realiza el cargador.

El cargador automático hace que tengas que tener la munición en una posición extremadamente peligrosa. Las cosas han cambiado mucho, en la época de los T72 el blindaje frontal equivalía a unos 700mm de acero, solo tener presente que un Tiger I tenia un blindaje de 100 mm en vertical y era casi indestructible. Hoy los tanques tienen el equivalente de 1200 a 1600 mm de blindaje de acero frontal (no es así porque es un compuesto de materiales)

Lógicamente si solo tienes 3 personas la torre es más pequeña, menor perfil. Pero todo esto se pensó en un momento de la guerra fría en que miles de unidades podían avanzar desde los países del pacto de Varsovia.

Una guerra moderna con tanques de hace casi 40 años, contra misiles mordernos. Es como un tanque de la primera guerra mundial en 1945


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

¡OJO! Javier Negre (EDA TV) afirma que la embajada rusa le ofreció ir a Donbas a lanzar mensajes de la propaganda rusa, lo de GisbeRT/LiuSivaya cada vez pinta peor:


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Como que no, el mariscal acaba de poner uno con flechas demigrantes.
> 
> 
> De Gleb Bazov, el de Slavyangrad
> ...



A mi me tiene en ignorados por reime de su hilo ese de las pinturas que le pusieron chincheta.

Ese mapa es una basura(obvio si es de zurullov).Las unicas flechas que importan son las de Izyum porque el resto llevan asi desde 2014.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Algunas personas malvadas colocaron minas en el camino donde viajaban los tanques rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

La policía bielorrusa hirió a los partisanos ferroviarios. En la noche del 30 de marzo, 3 residentes de Babruisk, que están involucrados en la destrucción de 2 gabinetes de relés cerca de Asipovichy, fueron arrestados. Resistieron activamente durante el arresto e intentaron escapar. La policía usó armas.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Abr 2022)

un ruso que tiene una empresa me comenta hoy, que tienen previsto que la guerra dure seis meses más, yo le daba un par de semanas

al final vamos acabar mal


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

@lowfour no te olvides de la propia estructura del foro

entras y lo primero que ves es "iii guerra mundial"

y se puso el primer día, mira que había hilo con el tema, desde 2014 y tal, pues ahora resulta que es "guerra mundial" (un poco de alarmita para el clickbait ese)


pero es que el subforo de "nacionalismos" (que podría haber sido perfectamente el foro en el que encaja esta guerra, sin dudarlo) estuvo como subforo de "política" y de repente, con la guerra, ohhh, ahora es subforo de "otros"

venganomejodas, lazismo ruso y metes el foro de los catalanazis en las cloacas?


saben a lo que juegan, lo que quieren mostrar y lo que no
las conspiranoias eran fáciles de encontrar, ahora les ha pasado como a los "nacionalistas", al trastero

y yo creo que esto empezó en 2017 ya
otra cosa es que en 2020 hayan puesto el turbo


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Vista aérea de una columna rusa completamente destruida en la carretera al oeste de la ciudad de Kiev.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues háganos un favor y configure su cuenta de modo que sus ignorados no puedan ver sus posts y sus hilos, así nos libraremos todos de semejante mosca cojonera aquí, lleva floodeando varias páginas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tengo configurado el ignore recíproco y con este no parece funcionar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Esto fue un buen bombazo:




Otro disparo de Stugna-P, no está nada claro qué tipo es el vehículo atacado:


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Lo cual me parece una idiotez, entrenar una tripulación de un tanque no será tan caro como un piloto, pero siendo un equipo de conductor, comandante y artillero hasta que empiezan a funcionar como un equipo llevará un rato, como para andar descontando que si te los vuelan no pasa nada. Tanque nuevo por tanque destruido, tres jambos vivos por los que se han eyectado con la torreta y a correr por la estepa sembrando la destrucción no me parece el mejor plan ( mas a día de hoy con las armas anticarro como se está viendo).
> En fin, igual que Doctores tiene la Iglesia, Generales tendrá el Zar.



Es rápido, dispara muy rápido, solo tiene 3 tipos en él y es barato de producir. 

Los USA han tardado 25 años en anularlo completamente. Está obsoleto y es un mojón, pero no era mal carro hasta hace poco. Mejor tres que uno por el mismo precio para la guerra masiva y los soldados no occidentales son carnaza en cualquier guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que los estadounidenses advirtieron a los alemanes en octubre de que los rusos estaban vaciando los depósitos de gas en lugar de llenarlos. Que eso iba a causar un problema de precios. Y el gobierno Merkel no hizo nada.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¡OJO! Javier Negre (EDA TV) afirma que la embajada rusa le ofreció ir a Donbas a lanzar mensajes de la propaganda rusa, lo de GisbeRT/LiuSivaya cada vez pinta peor:



y anunciantes pro-putin. ¿qué anunciantes serán esos?


----------



## Tales. (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay algún bar chulo junto a la desembocadura del Llobregat? Quedamos, forjamos una inquebrantable amistad ucro-usa y le ponemos a parir a Calopez. Pagamos a escote, cómo te identificamos?



Ignora a la carroña que ensucia el hilo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

Prueba FORENSE. Periodista descubre sangre fresca en la matanza de Irpin. Esto culparia a Ucrania. Le cortan la emisión en directo


De Chapa de la Buena, post: 40086737, member: 9590 La ciudad es Irpin. No es Bucha. Lalo dice que está a 50km de kiev, pero son 25km. Aquí un artículo que habla de ello. Y contiene otro video de Lalo Salazar relatando el mismo asesinato...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya tengo configurado el ignore recíproco y con este no parece funcionar.



Puede ser una cuenta clon, con las eles del nombre substituidas por i mayúscula y todos esos truquejos. 
Intenta volverlo a banear.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Como que no, el mariscal acaba de poner uno con flechas demigrantes.
> 
> 
> De Gleb Bazov, el de Slavyangrad
> ...




Buena suerte, la red viaria no permite embolsar, para eso hay que ir campo a través y ahora en esas tierras el barro se va a tragar todo lo que manden.

Estos orcos se empeñan en hacer planes Zurullo una y otra vez. 
Pero ya lo dice la canción, Show must go on!; más vídeos con tractores sacando vehículos rusos prácticamente intactos, eso sí, bastante sucios.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Puede ser una cuenta clon, con las eles del nombre substituidas por i mayúscula y todos esos truquejos.
> Intenta volverlo a banear.



No puedo banearlo porque no lo veo.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya tengo configurado el ignore recíproco y con este no parece funcionar.




¿Ha llegado Vd. a los mil ignorados?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Nicors (6 Abr 2022)

Rusia y Argelia realizarán maniobras militares “antiterroristas” en la frontera con Marruecos


Los ejercicios consistirán en “movimientos tácticos para buscar, detectar y destruir grupos armados ilegales” y se producen tras el enfriamiento de las relaciones entre Argelia y España




www.larazon.es


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Buena suerte, la red viaria no permite embolsar, para eso hay que ir campo a través y ahora en esas tierras el barro se va a tragar todo lo que manden.
> 
> Estos orcos se empeñan en hacer planes Zurullo una y otra vez.
> Pero ya lo dice la canción, Show must go on!; más vídeos con tractores sacando vehículos rusos prácticamente intactos, eso sí, bastante sucios.
> ...



Ahora en primavera dicen que la cosa se pone ultrachunga con las lluvias, peor que en invierno.

Los soldados ukras moviéndose con temperaturas más benignas para estar a la intemperie y hacer salidas más largas (y mejor camuflados que con la nieve y con los pastos secos) y los tanques con aún menos movilidad por el barro.

Va a ser una escabechina y están los payasos dibujando flechitas campo a través. Los pintaputines son incorregibles.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Comparo un país invadido con un país invadido… a más voy… Irak fue botín de guerra que se quería quedar el tío sam por la cara por ganar la guerra fría, eso no tenían cojones a hacerlo en 1980.
> 
> A ver si el que no tienes ni puta idea eres tú?
> 
> ...



No sé si fue o no un botín de guerra, lo que sí sé es que Irak invadió Kuwait y luego fue invadido. El invasor protestó porque posteriormente fue invadido.


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ahora en primavera dicen que la cosa se pone ultrachunga con las lluvias, peor que en invierno.
> 
> Los soldados ukras moviéndose con temperaturas más benignas para estar a la intemperie y hacer salidas más largas (y mejor camuflados que con la nieve y con los pastos secos) y los tanques con aún menos movilidad por el barro.
> 
> Va a ser una escabechiina y están los pallasos dibujando flechitas campo a través. Los pintaputines son incorregibles.



Strelkov dijo una cosa importante.Las arboledas ahora en primavera recobran su follaje y permitira a los ucranianos moverse por ellas para lanzar sus pepinos anti carro.Si a eso le sumas que es imposible ir campo a traves para los vehiculos,pues se avecinan nuevos reveses para las hordas turcochinas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Fallo en Matrix Antena3 entrevista a un ucraniano para que demonice a Rusia y cuenta las torturas del las fuerzas ucranianas*













__





Fallo en Matrix Antena3 entrevista a un ucraniano para que demonice a Rusia y cuenta las torturas del las fuerzas ucranianas


Fallo en Matrix Antena3 entrevista a un ucraniano para que demonice a Rusia y cuenta las torturas del las fuerzas ucranianas




www.burbuja.info





*SUPRISE *

*Fallo en Matrix Antena3 entrevista a un ucraniano para que demonice a Rusia pero
en lugar de eso*
*cuenta las torturas del las fuerzas NAZI ZIONISTAS en control de Ucrania *



























EMMA THOMPSON sorpresa

​


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Una de memes:


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Si he entendido bien el video, son rusos intentando huir de zona ucra vestidos de paisano:



No creo que a los soldados ucranianos les pase lo que al policía del polidrogradicto delincuente americano Floid.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> No sé si fue o no un botín de guerra, lo que sí sé es que Irak invadió Kuwait y luego fue invadido. El invasor protestó porque posteriormente fue invadido.



En aquella época Saddam invadió Kuwait y justo a continuación intento invadir Arabia Saudí, donde sufrió una derrota en la primera localidad: Battle of Khafji - Wikipedia

Adicionalmente lanzó Scuds a muchos de los países en la zona: Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrein, Arabia Saudí, Israel y Jordania. Y la década anterior lo intentó con Irán, pero no pudo.

En su territorio llevó a cabo limpiezas étnicas y un intento de genocidio de las minorías kurdas del noreste del país, atacándolas incluso con armas de destrucción masiva (gas mostaza).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Eso es una bolsa y no la mierda que han estado contando los Zhukov de turno. O les mandan unas zodiac, o son carne de POW.



se supone que sus BMP son anfibios y tal...a ver si es verdad


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Madre mía. El alcalde de Mariupol habla de decenas de miles. Con un crematorio portátil no hacen nada.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia y Argelia realizarán maniobras militares “antiterroristas” en la frontera con Marruecos
> 
> 
> Los ejercicios consistirán en “movimientos tácticos para buscar, detectar y destruir grupos armados ilegales” y se producen tras el enfriamiento de las relaciones entre Argelia y España
> ...



A ver a quién mandan los rusos. Les quedan disponibles, la banda de música y los que limpian el cuartel general en San Petesburgo.


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En aquella época Saddam invadió Kuwait y justo a continuación intento invadir Arabia Saudí, donde sufrió una derrota en la primera localidad: Battle of Khafji - Wikipedia
> 
> Adicionalmente lanzó Scuds a muchos de los países en la zona: Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrein, Arabia Saudí, Israel y Jordania. Y la década anterior lo intentó con Irán, pero no pudo.
> 
> En su territorio llevó a cabo limpiezas étnicas y un intento de genocidio de las minorías kurdas del noreste del país, atacándolas incluso con armas de destrucción masiva (gas mostaza).



Yo lo de Saddam es algo que no entiendo

Como decian los usanos, "es un hijodeputa pero es nuestro hijodeputa". Tenia movida con Iran, pero eso a los demas paises no les importaba demasiado y si de paso destruia unos cuantos miles de millones en equipamiento irani, mejor que mejor

El Saddam se pudo haber pasado la vida en plan putamadre, jefazo total de su pais, haciendo lo que le saliese de la pelota, incluyendo las burradas que dices (lo que les han hecho a los kurdos no tiene nombre) pero sin menear el barco

y de repente le da el siroco y se pone a desestabilizar la mayor region productora de petroleo del mundo, no me jodas, es la receta magica para recibir una hostia en todos los morros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> y anunciantes pro-putin. ¿qué anunciantes serán esos?



fue la merkel la que no hizo nada durante 2014,,si hasta prohibio a ucrania usar aviacion,helicopteros o artilleria en el dombass..no se que folleteo se tendria la merke con puttin


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Lo de Jarkov puede ser gordo. Es mucho más grande que Mariupol.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hoy he oído al embajador de Rusia en el programa de Herrera. Ese tipo, al contrario que el camarada forero Zhukov, parece persona inteligente. Imagino que él no se cree las mentiras que ha contado por la radio sobre Bucha. Supongo que su trabajo es contarlo y por eso lo hace.
> 
> Este Zhukov, el pobre es un subnormal de esos que se creen además geoestrategas.



Yo también oí la entrevista y sí, me pareció inteligente, planteaba más dudas que otra cosa e insistió en la necesidad de una investigación independiente.

También dijo que lo de los muertos era un horror.

Él no negó la existencia de los muertos, dijo que estos no estaban en el momento de la retirada de los rusos y sí después, por lo que le parecía un montaje, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el día de la liberación se veía al alcalde de la localidad celebrarla sin mencionar lo de los muertos ni lo de las fosas.

Esa postura parece mucho más inteligente: no se niega, se siembran dudas y se pide una investigación (que no se llevará a cabo nunca o cuando se termine ya tendrá poco impacto).

Una cosa es dar caña a quien se la merece y otra cosa es actuar como "hooligans".

Venía de viaje en el coche y en el informativo que hay justo con la señal horaria de las 13 horas, también en la Cope, la locutora se indignaba porque el embajador había negado la existencia de cadáveres, algo que no es cierto. El que estaba con ella en antena se indignaba muchísimo.

Si quieres denunciar estas cosas has de hacerlo con inteligencia y firmeza y no empezar a decir tonterías una tras otra, cosa que desligitima tu postura.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> fue la merkel la que no hizo nada durante 2014,,si hasta prohibio a ucrania usar aviacion,helicopteros o artilleria en el dombass..no se que folleteo se tendria la merke con puttin



Supongo que el mismo que Puigdemont, Iglesias, Le Pen, Orban y tanta gente que hace cosas difíciles de entender y no nos las explicamos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo lo de Saddam es algo que no entiendo
> 
> Como decian los usanos, "es un hijodeputa pero es nuestro hijodeputa". Tenia movida con Iran, pero eso a los demas paises no les importaba demasiado y si de paso destruia unos cuantos miles de millones en equipamiento irani, mejor que mejor
> 
> ...



bueno recuerda quien fue sadam...NUnca fue militar,,de hecho ni hizo el servicio militar obligatorio y si llego arriba fue gracias a casarse con su PRIMA directa o sea la hija de su tio que era "influyente",luego se le ocurre invadir IRAN..sin contar con una estrategia de consolidación o logistica...y luego siguieron años de cagadas epicas hasta que su junta militar casi se e revela diciendo"deja a los profesionales"


----------



## asakopako (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pues no se que te diga, igual tienes razon
> 
> Yo de esto no entiendo mucho, peeero haciendo un whois sale esto
> ...
> ...



Los de los dominios (ICANN) cambiaron la política hace ya tiempo. Estos dominios estaban pensados para empresas y organismos cuando los crearon en los 90. Pero los terminaron acaparando particulares. Y era bastante problemático que figuraran sus nombres, direcciones y teléfonos en bases de datos de acceso libre. Hay mucho tarado en internet. Ahora se ocultan los datos por defecto, antes se pagaba a un intermediario que ponía sus datos.

Cuando crearon la www se pensaban que todo iba a ser campo.

Si te vas abajo del todo en política de privacidad sale el nombre de la empresa y la calle de Aluche donde está registrada. El domicilio es el mismo pero la sociedad es otra. Antes era un nombre raro sin vocales tipo LLMKV S.L.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

EL OBJETIVO DE LA OLIGARQUIA NAZI ZIONISTA KAZHARIAN JAZARA
SIEMPRE FUE EL MISMO

INTENTAR ATREAR A RUSIA A UN CONFLICTO GLOBAL SEGURAMENTE NUCLEAR

PARA ESTABLECER UNA DE SUS COLONIAS JAZARAS COMO ISRAEL | LA PATAGONIA EN ARGENCINA | ETC



POR ESO QUIEREN MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCION Y POR ESO NO DEJAN SALIR A LOS UCRANIANOS REALES

NECESITAN VICTIMAS PARA ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO | SI NO CONSIGUEN ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO |
SERA EXTIRPADOS COMO UN CANCER NAZI ZIONISTA MESIANICO
Y ESO ES LO QUE ESTA PASANDO







​


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Procedo yo también a meter a esa carroña humana al icnore, os aconsejo al resto que hagáis lo mismo.




Hecho.


----------



## asakopako (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo tengo ignorado desde hace tiempo. Si postea aquí es porque será administrador de algún tipo. Lo cual nos lleva de nuevo a preguntarnos a qué juega calopez.



Para que alguien no vea tus hilos esa persona te tiene que ignorar a ti. Da igual como configures la cuenta. Si le ignoras a él podrá entrar en el hilo, ver tu mensaje inicial, pero no podrá ver ninguno de tus mensajes posteriores en el hilo ni los de los demás que le tengan en el ignore.

A mí personalmente me gustaba el sistema original que salía el mensaje de usuario está ignorado y si querías designorabas sólo ese mensaje, ahora se quedan los hilos rotos y no sabes a quien está respondiendo la gente. Las chapuzas de calvolopez que se ha quedado entre medias de eso y un block tipo rrss.


----------



## alb. (6 Abr 2022)

Me ha dado por ver las estadísticas de estos foristas que llenar los hilos de memes y basura. Y he flipado.

Yo llevo desde el 2007 inscrito en burbuja, considero que pierdo demasiado tiempo escribiendo mensajes... y solo tengo 7000 y pico mensajes.
hay foristas con 50.000 mensajes en un par de años o menos. Eso son cientos de mensajes al día. supongo que serán bots automáticos de generar basura... sino no lo entiendo.

Lo de la reputación no se como va. Pero no creo que este bien ajustado el algoritmo si este tipo de cuentas tiene mucha mayor reputación que la mía.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (6 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> fue la merkel la que no hizo nada durante 2014,,si hasta prohibio a ucrania usar aviacion,helicopteros o artilleria en el dombass..no se que folleteo se tendria la merke con puttin



Fue el gran error de su mandato, todos los huevos en el mismo cesto,pero no te preocupes que Putin no cortara el gas, solo puede provocar mas inflacion pero poco mas. Por cada punto del pib que caiga Alemania, Rusia perdera 3. Esto acabara mal para todos.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

La Horda y su pillaje:


----------



## hightower (6 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Yo también oí la entrevista y sí, me pareció inteligente, planteaba más dudas que otra cosa e insistió en la necesidad de una investigación independiente.
> 
> También dijo que lo de los muertos era un horror.
> 
> ...



El embajador ese es inteligente y educado, porque para eso es diplomatico, pero es un intoxicador mas. El alcade de Bucha ya denunció en marzo lo de las mataznas de civiles y hay fotos satelitales que demuestran que los muertos ya estaban ahí. Es un propagandista, un intoxicador. El hecho de que sea capaz de mantener las formas, al reves que el bot medio, no lo hace menos venenoso ni menos indeseable sino al revés.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Hablando de dónde se guardan las municiones y cómo se cargan. Aquí se ve la operativa en un leopard 2E. La puerta acorazada se abre y se cierra.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

En Grecia, el algodón local bloqueó la línea ferroviaria de asistencia aliada a Ucrania. trapos rojo


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En Grecia, el algodón local bloqueó la línea ferroviaria de asistencia aliada a Ucrania. trapos rojo



Anda mira, todos los comunistas europeos del lado del nacionalismo ruso. Que curioso.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

Preguntado sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania, el Secretario de Estado Antony Blinken destacó que Estados Unidos y sus aliados pronto suministrarán a Kiev "diez sistemas antitanques" por cada tanque ruso en Ucrania - CNN


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Yo también oí la entrevista y sí, me pareció inteligente, planteaba más dudas que otra cosa e insistió en la necesidad de una investigación independiente.
> 
> También dijo que lo de los muertos era un horror.
> 
> ...



Los embajadores son expertos en no decir nada pretendiendo que dicen mucho

por supuesto que dice que los muertos es un horror, lo que se calla es que son los rusos los que han invadido ilegalmente un pais independiente y estan bombardeando civiles

y lo de la comision de investigacion es el truco mas viejo del manual "no nos precipitemos, ahora no es el momento de hacer valoraciones, ya llegara el momento de la comision de investigacion"

Y luego la comision se controla desde dentro, o te la cargas con lios de procedimiento o te pones a investigar de todo, hasta la muerte del primo de manolete para tirarte años y cuando por fin llegue a una conclusion sales con "eso es agua pasada y mejor no quedarse colgados en el pasado, es mejor mirar hacia delante"


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Anda mira, todos los comunistas europeos del lado del nacionalismo ruso. Que curioso.



Cuatro gatos y dos siglas en la pancarta

Tipico


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Fertilizante para la tierra y montones de chatarra: esta es la única forma en que puede verse el ocupante en Ucrania El Estado Mayor continúa registrando los fracasos del "segundo ejército del mundo" y muestra lo que se le está haciendo, en particular a los soldados del 93º OMBR "Cold Yar". Gloria a las Fuerzas Armadas


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una contraofensiva ucraniana avanzó en la parte norte de la región de Kherson, envolviendo y fijando a las fuerzas rusas contra el río Dnipro.



Impresionante!!!!
Si lo consiguen les doy no mis dieses, hasta los sienes a los ucras!
Ojo que se la juegan bastante...
Por otra parte el conocimiento del terreno es fundamental para este tipo de maniobras.
Esperanzador.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La Horda y su pillaje:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015152



Cuidadín con los peluches que se cogen de los rusos:


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

#EEUU suministra a #Ucrania drones "Switchblade 600" conocidos como Tank Killer, un pequeño dron que pesa menos de cinco libras y lleva una pequeña ojiva explosiva, y está diseñado para atacar personas, tanques y vehículos ligeros.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En Grecia, el algodón local bloqueó la línea ferroviaria de asistencia aliada a Ucrania. trapos rojo



como cuando alemania invadio francia, como habia pacto molotov-ribentroph se dedicaban a sabotear las fabricas francesas,


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

La República Checa envió un tren con tanques T-72M1 y BMP-1 a Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Anda mira, todos los comunistas europeos del lado del nacionalismo ruso. Que curioso.



Después muchos se indignan si dices que Putin es comunista.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Después muchos se indignan si dices que Putin es comunista.



Solo se puede considerar counista si va ganando. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## elena francis (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Con treinta trenes de veinte vagones has metido material para iniciar una ofensiva que capture Jersón y amenace Melitopol.
> A cuatro trenes diarios en 7 u 8 días tienes reunido el contingente. Lo importante aquí no es reunir el material, sino conseguir eliminar del aire a la fuerza aérea de los orcos. Es el único factor que puede dar al traste con los movimientos ucranianos, salta a la vista que en tierra pueden derrotar a los invasores.
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que la infantería no se hace con un país no se puede hablar de conquista.


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

Putin no es comunista le apoyan todos los comunistas de twiter. Venezuela, Cuba, China y Corea del norte.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Después muchos se indignan si dices que Putin es comunista.



Los propios comunistas no se aclaran sobre lo que es el verdadero comunismo. Así van dándose pioletazos sanos entre ellos.


----------



## elena francis (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si matan colaboracionistas que al menos den la cara y lo reconozcan (no utilizar sus propias matanzas y echarle el muerto al enemigo)
> 
> En una guerra se elimina y aplasta al enemigo, no hay más remedio, pero luego que no vayan de pacifistas, eso es lo que me enerva de los ucronazis



¿Guerra? ¿Qué guerra?

¿No era una operación militar especial?


----------



## Papa_Frita (6 Abr 2022)

¡Ah el amor, cremitas, champú y uñas postizas para que la Ludmila se ponga guapa!

Y, además, prensando en sus camaradas para que no perdieran el tiempo inutilmente. Pintadas con "todo ya ha sido robado"



Unas joyitas, vamos.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

Un hdp menos









Fallece el líder ultranacionalista ruso Vladímir Zhirinovski


Vladímir Zhirinovski, el líder histórico del ultranacionalista Partido Liberal Democrático de Rusia (LDPR), falleció hoy a los 75 años tras "una larga y penosa enfermedad", según informó en su cuenta




www.efe.com


----------



## Visrul (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov se nos ha apuntado al argumento de "ej k Rusia ha sacado el material viejo y malo en Ucrania para deshacerse de la chatarra. El material to guapo y to güeno para la confrontación en serio con la OTAN". Este tío es subnormal perdido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014920



Pues yo voy a acabar dándole en este tema la razón, efectivamente Rusia empezó y continúa la invasión con fuerzas de segunda, pero porque no tenía/tiene fuerzas de primera (y empiezo a pensar que no las ha tenido nunca). Es más, me atrevería a decir desde la barra del bar que deberíamos considerarlas fuerzas de tercera...


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Un hdp menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un cerdo menos


----------



## Visrul (6 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Un hdp menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, ¿éste no era aquel que decía hace muchos años que había que tirar nukes en Berlín y Varsovia? Solo para informar de quién estaba al mando...


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> como cuando alemania invadio francia, como habia pacto molotov-ribentroph se dedicaban a sabotear las fabricas francesas,



Y lo que cuenta Orwell de los comunistas en Barcelona durante la guerra civil, en "Homenaje a Cataluña": si no era para beneficio propio, les daba igual perder la guerra, la república o a su puta madre.

En los libros sobre la guerra civil siempre mencionan que los comunistas tenían equipo donado por Stalin que no ponían al servicio del ejército a menos que ellos decidiesen cómo y dónde se usaba. Preferían perder batallas y terreno antes que ceder.


----------



## ELVR (6 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es rápido, dispara muy rápido, solo tiene 3 tipos en él y es barato de producir.
> 
> Los USA han tardado 25 años en anularlo completamente. Está obsoleto y es un mojón, pero no era mal carro hasta hace poco. Mejor tres que uno por el mismo precio para la guerra masiva y los soldados no occidentales son carnaza en cualquier guerra.



Ejem... Años 80 y los Merkava israelíes de la época con cañoncito de 105 (ahora llevan el de 120 como el Leo2 o el M1) ya daban candela a los T-72 sirios en el Líbano para incredulidad de los observadores occidentales.


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y lo que cuenta Orwell de los comunistas en Barcelona durante la guerra civil, en "Homenaje a Cataluña": si no era para beneficio propio, les daba igual perder la guerra, la república o a su puta madre.
> 
> En los libros sobre la guerra civil siempre mencionan que los comunistas tenían equipo donado por Stalin que no ponían al servicio del ejército a menos que ellos decidiesen cómo y dónde se usaba. Preferían perder batallas y terreno antes que ceder.



Es curioso que Orwell escribio rebelion en la granja y 1984 despues de pasar por la guerra civil en el bando republicano...


----------



## Fígaro (6 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Preguntado sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania, el Secretario de Estado Antony Blinken destacó que Estados Unidos y sus aliados pronto suministrarán a Kiev "diez sistemas antitanques" por cada tanque ruso en Ucrania - CNN
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015182
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015184






Jojojo, digo yo que de diez lanzamientos alguno dará, lol.

Anda que se quedan cortos, jajajajaja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

Hay que avisar a los españoles que salgan de rusia y cerrar el centro de espionaje que tiene montado el kremlin a cal y canto.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¡OJO! Javier Negre (EDA TV) afirma que la embajada rusa le ofreció ir a Donbas a lanzar mensajes de la propaganda rusa, lo de GisbeRT/LiuSivaya cada vez pinta peor:


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Hasta que la infantería no se hace con un país no se puede hablar de conquista.




Eso es cuando la población civil es hostil pero no es el caso. Aquí sí que se recibirá a las avanzadas acorazadas como a libertadores. Pueden dejar atrás todas las aldeas y pueblos con absoluta tranquilidad.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

Diez misiles te derriban puede que 4-5 objetivos militares
Un tanque en la guerra de ucrania la estadistica debe ser que derriba 0,1 de lo que sea. Salvo el video del tanque ese emboscado dsparando a placer, no he visto ningun K.O militar causado por un tanque

Es mucho mas capital efectivo, horas-hombre efectivo, ordenes de magnitud, los suichblade y ese tema de material.

A mi me parece que dándoles tanques les están dando mochilas de oro a gente que baja del everest con congelaciones. El ejercito ucraniano puede moverse con tractores porque están en su tierra y al derrotar al enemigo no lo van a hacer en batalla de tanques.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

gazprom opera ahy como mero satelite del ministerio de la guerra del kremlin
no se que hace schroeder que no esta procesado, que al rey español le han querido procesar por comisionista a cambio de conseguir contratos del ave, es decir facilitador de cosas buenas para españa, y a ese HDLGP se va a ir de rositas por haber destruido el pool energetico aleman



Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que los estadounidenses advirtieron a los alemanes en octubre de que los rusos estaban vaciando los depósitos de gas en lugar de llenarlos. Que eso iba a causar un problema de precios. Y el gobierno Merkel no hizo nada.


----------



## percutor (6 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Lo normal de los tanques es que salga la torreta volando, salvo que la torreta esté diseñada para que esto no pase. El Leopard 2 o M1 Abrams tienen un compartimento especialmente diseñado para que cuando se dañe no explote y si explota por cualquier razón la explosión no se lleva la torreta por delante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver ,lo que yo veo es que llevar la munición en la torreta es muy peligroso , un disparo bienn dado la debe hacer detonar muy fácilmente . Por contra los rusos la llevan dentro del tanque , y si , cuando explota esa munición salta toda la torreta , pero igualmente ya todos los tripulantes están muertos . 

vaya , que veo mejor la disposoción de la munición en los tanques rusos .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

El tema es que la presion de deflagracion de la munición escapa por el punto de impacto y no trasmite con la separacion blindada a la cabina dado que esta aislada de la misma.

La diferencia está en que por lo que sea un fragmento incandescente puede atravesar de lado a la lada la cabina de un tanque occidental sufriendo daños contenidos, mientras que eso significa fallo catastrofico en en un tanque de los infraseres. 




percutor dijo:


> a ver ,lo que yo veo es que llevar la munición en la torreta es muy peligroso , un disparo bienn dado la debe hacer detonar muy fácilmente . Por contra los rusos la llevan dentro del tanque , y si , cuando explota esa munición salta toda la torreta , pero igualmente ya todos los tripulantes están muertos .
> 
> vaya , que veo mejor la disposoción de la munición en los tanques rusos .


----------



## percutor (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo de Jarkov puede ser gordo. Es mucho más grande que Mariupol.



aquí todo el mundo cuelga tuits en ruso o ucraniano , que pongan tambien la traduccion al ingles o castellano


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Yo también oí la entrevista y sí, me pareció inteligente, planteaba más dudas que otra cosa e insistió en la necesidad de una investigación independiente.
> 
> También dijo que lo de los muertos era un horror.
> 
> ...



Si el periodista que le entrevistaba estuviera informado podía haberle preguntado por las denuncias previas:









57 people, mostly killed civilians, buried in mass grave in churchyard in Bucha, local activist reports.


There have been many reports of the Russian forces killing civilians in Bucha, a satellite town near Kyiv. According to a local activist Oleksandr Ostapa, 57 bodies have been buried near a church in Bucha, 53 of them civilians. "They




kyivindependent.com





que después resultaron ser ciertas. Esa fosa con 57 cadaveres se encontró.

También por las imagenes de satélite que ya se conocían en el momento de la entrevista.


----------



## percutor (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En Grecia, el algodón local bloqueó la línea ferroviaria de asistencia aliada a Ucrania. trapos rojo



Y con la bandera comunista . Es increíble , ¿de donde salen estos nostálgicos?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

pues cosechados por las embajadas rusas de todo el mundo, 
hay que cerrarlas a cal y canto



percutor dijo:


> Y con la bandera comunista . Es increíble , ¿de donde salen estos nostálgicos?


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> a ver ,lo que yo veo es que llevar la munición en la torreta es muy peligroso , un disparo bienn dado la debe hacer detonar muy fácilmente . Por contra los rusos la llevan dentro del tanque , y si , cuando explota esa munición salta toda la torreta , pero igualmente ya todos los tripulantes están muertos .
> 
> vaya , que veo mejor la disposoción de la munición en los tanques rusos .



Al contrario.
Los Leopardos y otros carros avanzados tienen muy reforzado el armario donde van los proyectiles, de suerte que si les toca un impacto y hay explosión, esta se proyecta hacia afuera.
El problema de los rusos es que querían ahorrar en personal y espacio.

Edito: Ya lo habían señalado.


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La participación más reciente en el foro de nuestro gran camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _La guerra la empezó Ucrania en 2014, gilipollas embustero manipulador etc etc... y en cuanto a brutalidad los ucranianos han matado a más de diez mil civiles, que se sepa, entre ellos 200 niños.
> 
> ...



A este gilipollas le dejaba 2 horitas y media en una habitación encerrado con Vitali Klitschko para que le graznase estas gilipolleces, como me descojonaría viendo al gordinflón tartamudo de ZURULLOV temblando cuando se tiene que enfrentar a la realidad. Qué hijo de la gran puta más grande que es, qué poco sabe de historia (Ucrania es una nación que pasó más tiempo como un país integrado en Polonia y Lituania que EN LA HORDA) y que TONTO ES.


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

Como tienen que tener el cerebro los pro rusos de propaganda rusa para decir que rusia va ganando la guerra y tiene un súper ejército.


----------



## percutor (6 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tema es que la presion de deflagracion de la munición escapa por el punto de impacto y no trasmite con la separacion blindada a la cabina dado que esta aislada de la misma.
> 
> La diferencia está en que por lo que sea un fragmento incandescente puede atravesar de lado a la lada la cabina de un tanque occidental sufriendo daños contenidos, mientras que eso significa fallo catastrofico en en un tanque de los infraseres.




que sí , pero la munición de los tanques rusos se encuentra dentro de la barcaza del tanque , por lo que debe tener mucho mejor blindaje que colocar la munición en la torreta .


----------



## Evangelion (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Y con la bandera comunista . Es increíble , ¿de donde salen estos nostálgicos?



De una cuneta está claro que no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

A ti te puede parecer que en economia de peso te compensa tener una barcaza mejor blindada que tener que meter blindaje en la torreta, pero eso aunque pueda ser cierto, es un modo autista de enfrentarse a la vida y azañas de los tanques.

Hay proyectiles que atravieran los blindajes como si fueran mantequilla, que optimizar los blindajes llevando de aqui a alla no te sirven de nada. Cuando te enfrentas a esos proyectiles, lo que te interesa es que uno de esos proyectiles entre y salga de la cabina sin que provoque un fallo catastrofico.

Es decir no solo hay que calcular la PRobabilidad de que no pase el proyectil, sino la cantidad de daño que causa esa intrusion. En el caso de la cabina diseñada para infraseres, el daño es del 100%



percutor dijo:


> que sí , pero la munición de los tanques rusos se encuentra dentro de la barcaza del tanque , por lo que debe tener mucho mejor blindaje que colocar la munición en la torreta .


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

¿A los "periodistas" que van al Donbás con todos los gastos pagados por la embajada rusa como denuncia Negre Se les puede llamar espías?

Estas declaraciones tienen más miga de lo que parece porque hay empresas que te pagan publicidad si hablas bien de Rusia , gente que esta contando la "versión" rusa desde allí con carnet de prensa de un medio español , otros están en la cárcel por espías también siendo reporteros de medios españoles..........................


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

" KIEV " O QUIEN QUIERA SEA ESE SEÑOR
QUE DICE QUE
se evacue el este ucrania
7.0K views@TheRealKimShady, 15:24






*Kyiv tells residents of east Ukraine to evacuate ‘now’*
AFP
April 6, 2022 9:39 am






Source: Pixabay 



Ukraine on Wednesday told residents of the country’s eastern regions to evacuate “now” or “risk death” due to a feared Russian attack.
“The governors of the Kharkiv, Lugansk and Donetsk regions are calling on the population to leave these territories and are doing everything to ensure that the evacuations take place in an organised manner,” deputy prime minister Iryna Vereshchuk wrote on Telegram.
The call for urgent evacuations comes as Ukraine says Russian forces are regrouping to launch a fresh offensive in the country’s east after retreating from the Kyiv region.
Vereshchuk asked residents to cooperate with authorities, saying Kyiv will “not be able to help” them after an attack.
“It has to be done now because later people will be under fire and face the threat of death. There is nothing they will be able to do about it, nor will we be able to help,” she said.
“It is necessary to evacuate as long as this possibility exists. For now, it still exists,” she added.
The Kremlin has declared that Ukraine’s Donbas is now a priority for the Russian army.
NATO believes Moscow aims to take control of the whole Donbas region in eastern Ukraine with the aim of creating a corridor from Russia to annexed Crimea.​


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## jimmyjump (6 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> A este gilipollas le dejaba 2 horitas y media en una habitación encerrado con Vitali Klitschko para que le graznase estas gilipolleces, como me descojonaría viendo al gordinflón tartamudo de ZURULLOV temblando cuando se tiene que enfrentar a la realidad. Qué hijo de la gran puta más grande que es, qué poco sabe de historia (Ucrania es una nación que pasó más tiempo como un país integrado en Polonia y Lituania que EN LA HORDA) y que TONTO ES.



Me lo imagino jugando a Gary Grigsby's War in the East mientras zampa Doritos y escribe sus películas en burbuja


----------



## moncton (6 Abr 2022)

jojojooooo, toooma racion de libre mercado

Russian Embassy urges Irish government to intervene as it faces fuel shortage with companies refusing to deliver supplies 









Russian embassy in Dublin short on fuel as companies refuse to deliver supplies


EXCLUSIVE: The Irish Mirror also understands that Bank of Ireland have decided to suspend their accounts with the Russian Embassy in Ireland




www.irishmirror.ie






The Russian Embassy in Ireland is running out of fuel for heating and hot water and is complaining that numerous Irish oil companies have refused to deliver supplies.

It has forced the embassy to write a letter to Foreign Affairs Minister Simon Coveney’s department asking the Government to intervene before they run out.




In a letter seen by the Irish Mirror, the Russians – ironically one of the world’s biggest oil exporters before the Ukraine invasion – have requested Foreign Affairs “intervenes into this clearly discriminatory case”.


A source said: “The embassy is struggling because no one wants to do business with them as a result of what’s happening in Ukraine. It’s not only some oil companies they’re having issues with, it’s banks too and many more businesses.”

The Irish Mirror also understands that Bank of Ireland has decided to suspend their accounts with the Russian Embassy in Ireland, according to senior sources.


When contacted, a spokesman for Bank of Ireland said the firm can’t comment on any individual account. It’s understood the embassy also had both its boiler contract and fuel card account ended by separate companies.

A second source said: “The Department of Foreign Affairs wouldn’t be stepping in to get anyone anything.”

The letter sent by the Russian embassy to Minister Coveney’s Department on March 22 reads: “The current provider of fuel to the Embassy has refused to deliver diesel to our mission. 

“The Embassy checked other providers in [the] Dublin area for the availability of diesel supplies, but they have all refused to cooperate. The Embassy is left with a very limited supply that will last till the end of the week only. 

“This diesel is an essential commodity, since it is used for heating and hot water supply of the Chancery, as well as the residential area of our mission. The Embassy requests that the Department intervenes into this clearly discriminatory case.”

When contacted by the Irish Mirror, the Russian Embassy refused to say if it had since secured fuel. The Russian Ambassador’s press secretary, Nikita Isakin, said: “The Embassy does not disclose the details of its communications with the Department or any other third party.”


A Department spokesman said: “The department doesn’t comment on the operation of embassies.”

The Russian Embassy here has also expressed to the Department of Foreign Affairs that Russian people living in Ireland feel unsafe and discriminated against as a result of the war in Ukraine.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Abr 2022)

Video explicativo de cómo saqueaban en zonas adineradas de Bucha, pura horda 100%:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver a quién mandan los rusos. Les quedan disponibles, la banda de música y los que limpian el cuartel general en San Petesburgo.




creo que van a mandar a los voluntarios aquellos de la rep. centroafricana que juraron amor a putin y de los que nunca mas se supo

tampoco se oyo hablar mas de los voluntarios asadistas


----------



## At4008 (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿A los "periodistas" que van al Donbás con todos los gastos pagados por la embajada rusa como denuncia Negre Se les puede llamar espías?
> 
> Estas declaraciones tienen más miga de lo que parece porque hay empresas que te pagan publicidad si hablas bien de Rusia , gente que esta contando la "versión" rusa desde allí con carnet de prensa de un medio español , otros están en la cárcel por espías también siendo reporteros de medios españoles..........................



*TV3 cubre parte de la guerra de Ucrania en el frente ruso junto a los medios chinos*









TV3 cubre parte de la guerra de Ucrania en el frente ruso junto a los medios chinos


La prensa europea ha mostrado su estupor por el hecho de que el canal de televisión público chino Ifeng (del grupo Phoenix Television) haya retransmitido la




theobjective.com





Coincidencias


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Después muchos se indignan si dices que Putin es comunista.



Llamar a putin comunista es como decir que pakirrin es artista. Lo que si hace es financiar a todos los muertos de hambre sin escrúpulos a izquierda y derecha.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es curioso que Orwell escribio rebelion en la granja y 1984 despues de pasar por la guerra civil en el bando republicano...



Orwell era anarquista y de hecho se llevó un buen tiro al cuello. Salió hasta los cojones de los comunistas.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La mujer es una prorrusa de Crimea. Aunque el dirá que es una rusa de Crimea porque para él Crimea es rusa.



Su mujer es su cuenta de pornhub


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Torretas voladoras strike again!



menudo disparo


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

"Oficiales ucranianos piden más misiles a Occidente para acabar de ganar la guerra." «Esta guerra podría terminar a finales de año con el armamento adecuado, las sanciones y el proceso de erosión interno que se va a desatar en la propia Rusia».









Oficiales ucranianos piden más misiles a Occidente para acabar de ganar la guerra


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuentan con 130.000 efectivos, pero su motivación y capacidad de combate urbano marcan la diferencia con los rusos



www.abc.es


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

3600m de distancia


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Joder, si no lo he entendido mal, en Bucha los ruskies han dejado tambien minas dentro de viviendas particulares.



No es nuevo, lo que han hecho en Bucha, asesinar civiles a tiros y poner minas en las casas es lo mismo que llevan haciendo en otros puntos de Ucrania desde 2014:









Redefining Turpitude


“There is no limit for turpitude”. Those words, said by Countess Evfrosiniya Kersnovskaya 50 years ago after KGB-ordered “court proceedings”, are exact description of Russia as well as “horrors bey…




einsamerkrieger.wordpress.com










Volodymyr Rybak (murder victim) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Solo ha cambiado la magnitud, el proceder es el mismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso podría estar en peor forma de lo imaginado (y probablemente he sido tan escéptico sobre su condición como cualquiera desde que esto comenzó). También parece que Putin no confía en las fuerzas que no fueron enviadas a Ucrania en primer lugar.

Fuentes del Pentágono dicen que el plan es enviar aproximadamente dos tercios de las fuerzas que los rusos han retirado del norte y redesplegar hacia el sur y el este.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Activistas tiñeron de rojo el agua del lago junto a la Embajada de Rusia en Vilnius, Lituania Simboliza la sangre de los ucranianos asesinados y torturados por los invasores rusos. La pintura no es dañina para los animales ni las plantas, se acordó con la organización de conservación de la naturaleza


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> y anunciantes pro-putin. ¿qué anunciantes serán esos?



Gazprom


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Ostia


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Estamos a esto de verles protagonizar un vídeo similar al de sus hermanos de fe:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

davais pilotando aviones. A esa altura son pasto de startrek y hasta de stinger. La idea es que los que tengan startrek se coordinen con los que manejan las posiciones y rutas de esos aviones para que cuando pasen por encima el capitan kirk les suelte un saludo.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Otro problema para Putin: el personal civil del Ejército se subleva por el alto coste de la vida


Amenazan con acudir a los tribunales si no se adecúan sus salarios a la inflación




www.larazon.es


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

orban también cobra del kremlin no?


----------



## Plasteriano (6 Abr 2022)

Pues mañana se cumplen 42 días desde el inicio de la pacoguerra.

¿Y qué tiene esa cifra de especial? Es la que nos recordaron las putinas del foro al inicio de este despropósito, lo que tardó Estados Unidos en conquistar Irak.

42 días y 172 muertos.

Las diferencias entre un ejército profesional y una banda de palurdos alcoholizados son tan evidentes que sólo una putina con la mente perturbada con fantasías homoeróticas con paracaidistas rusos es incapaz de ver.


----------



## Turbamulta (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> que sí , pero la munición de los tanques rusos se encuentra dentro de la barcaza del tanque , por lo que debe tener mucho mejor blindaje que colocar la munición en la torreta .



No, el blindaje de todos los carros es más grueso en el arco frontal y en la torre y más fino en laterales, techo y parte posterior, de otra forma serían muy pesados.

Había un video en Mariupol que los del Azov con un BTR-4 le atizaban con el cañón de 30mm a un T-72 entre la rueda 4 y 5 precisamente porque alli sabían que perforaban y recuerdo en la invasión de Irak fotos de un M-1 Abrams en Bagdad perforado también entre dos ruedas con algún tipo de cañón automático.

Pero la explosión en la mayoría de los carros rusos que se ven creo que es porque se usan ATGM con ataque desde arriba que perforan en la cúpula de la torreta que es otro punto débil típico, por eso los diseñan asi. El chorro de metal fundido atraviesa la cámara de la tripulación, llega hasta el suelo y kaboom. Y aunque no explotara ni el chorro tocara a los tripulantes las cabezas HEAT provocan sobrepresión en el habitáculo, los que van en la torre morirían o quedarían muy perjudicados.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> orban también cobra del kremlin no?



Orban tiene buenos motivos para hacerle una peineta a Bruselas.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> orban también cobra del kremlin no?



Más que probable. No tiene sentido esa "independencia" de Hungría frente a sus socios de la UE y la OTAN y esa forma de plegarse a las exigencias de Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Pues mañana se cumplen 42 días desde el inicio de la pacoguerra.
> 
> ¿Y qué tiene esa cifra de especial? Es la que nos recordaron las putinas del foro al inicio de este despropósito, lo que tardó Estados Unidos en conquistar Irak.
> 
> ...



creo que eso se merece que abras un hilo en el principal para reirse de los proputines


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Orban tiene buenos motivos para hacerle una peineta a Bruselas.



Que se la haga con otra cosa.

Va a terminar mal hasta con sus socios de Visegrado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> davais pilotando aviones. A esa altura son pasto de startrek y hasta de stinger. La idea es que los que tengan startrek se coordinen con los que manejan las posiciones y rutas de esos aviones para que cuando pasen por encima el capitan kirk les suelte un saludo.



Tiran más bengalas que bombas


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> que sí , pero la munición de los tanques rusos se encuentra dentro de la barcaza del tanque , por lo que debe tener mucho mejor blindaje que colocar la munición en la torreta .



El blindaje está mayormente en el frontal de la torreta. En cuanto a la disposición de la munición dentro del tanque se ve mejor en vídeo.








✂️ Reload


15 seconds · Clipped by Eros Francisco Mesa Cubas · Original video "A Look Inside the M1 Abrams - POV of Tank Crewman [Training]" by Military Archive




youtube.com





La compuerta aísla físicamente el proyectil para que en caso de penetración sea más difícil hacer que todo explote por dentro, y aún si cuando la munición explotase sería más fácil sobrevivir a la misma porque en lugar de dentro de la torreta está "detrás".


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que se la haga con otra cosa.
> 
> Va a terminar mal hasta con sus socios de Visegrado.



Vale, yo se lo digo.
Pero no sé si me hará caso, ya lo advierto xD


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Rusia ya es Corea del Norte, ni el tiktok funciona


----------



## percutor (6 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> No, el blindaje de todos los carros es más grueso en el arco frontal y en la torre y más fino en laterales, techo y parte posterior, de otra forma serían muy pesados.
> 
> Había un video en Mariupol que los del Azov con un BTR-4 le atizaban con el cañón de 30mm a un T-72 entre la rueda 4 y 5 precisamente porque alli sabían que perforaban y recuerdo en la invasión de Irak fotos de un M-1 Abrams en Bagdad perforado también entre dos ruedas con algún tipo de cañón automático.
> 
> Pero la explosión en la mayoría de los carros rusos que se ven creo que es porque se usan ATGM con ataque desde arriba que perforan en la cúpula de la torreta que es otro punto débil típico, por eso los diseñan asi. El chorro de metal fundido atraviesa la cámara de la tripulación, llega hasta el suelo y kaboom. Y aunque no explotara ni el chorro tocara a los tripulantes las cabezas HEAT provocan sobrepresión en el habitáculo, los que van en la torre morirían o quedarían muy perjudicados.



¿ y la parte de la torre donde va la munición de m1 abrams que impacto puede soportar ? ¿soporta una a andanada de 30mm?


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Mi usano favorito:


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Llamar a putin comunista es como decir que pakirrin es artista. Lo que si hace es financiar a todos los muertos de hambre sin escrúpulos a izquierda y derecha.



Putin es un totalitario dinamitador de democracias. Ya destruyó la rusa y quiere acabar con las del resto del mundo. Va buscando los puntos débiles y las maneras de subvertirlas. No es que nuestras democracias occidentales sean perfectas, ni mucho menos, pero por lo menos aquí se respeta, más o menos, la libertad de prensa y al oponente político. Allí directamente los matan o los meten en la cárcel.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En Grecia, el algodón local bloqueó la línea ferroviaria de asistencia aliada a Ucrania. trapos rojo




luego en la secta dicen que la extrema ultraderecha de vox es putin

putos comunistas son el mal


----------



## Turbamulta (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿ y la parte de la torre donde va la munición de m1 abrams que impacto puede soportar ? ¿soporta una a andanada de 30mm?



Pues no lo se, pero en general los carros occidentales están diseñados para que un impacto en la munición no destruya el tanque inmediatamente. Por lo menos poder escapar. Eso no significa que sean invulnerables ni nada parecido.

En otro caso de Irak precisamente un Challenger 2 lo perforaron frontalmente nada menos con un RPG-29 Vampire que es un monstruo con dos cabezas HEAT en tandem y el chorro le arrancó una pierna al conductor pero la tripulación sobrevivió.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es curioso que Orwell escribio rebelion en la granja y 1984 despues de pasar por la guerra civil en el bando republicano...



de hecho el antagonista de 1984 se inspiro en un comisario de la urrs que conocio en cataluña

orwell lucho con los anarkistas, los cuales fueron perseguidos y asesinados por los comunistas en medio de la guerra

la obra de orwell esta basada en su desencanto con las izmierdas, especialmente por lo que vivio en españa


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Torretas voladoras strike again!
> 
> 
> 
> menudo disparo



esa es de record, eh?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)

De los 130 grupos tácticos de batallón que Rusia aplicó a la invasión, más de 80 todavía están dentro de Ucrania, dice un alto funcionario de defensa. Cada uno generalmente tiene de 800 a 1,000 soldados, dice un alto funcionario de defensa.

50 BTGs fuera en un mes, que locura.

29 BTG rusos "se volvieron no efectivos en combate, por lo que tuvieron que ser retirados de la línea para ser renovados y reconstituidos, o tuvieron que fusionarse con otros grupos tácticos de batallón para generar un un solo grupo de... tres".


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿ y la parte de la torre donde va la munición de m1 abrams que impacto puede soportar ? ¿soporta una a andanada de 30mm?



Depende del modelo de Abrams, en el techo sólo hay unos 20mm de acero y la puerta que ves abrir dentro del tanque son 38mm, luego el grueso de la armadura está en el frontal con forma de cuña que está hecho de varios materiales compuestos, dice el forero @Gnidlog que el equivalente a 1200mm de acero o más, yo sé que llevan al menos una lámina de 100mm de acero, otra de 38mm de acero y un compuesto de elementos NERA de 360mm. Y lo del impacto de 30mm sí, si le das en el techo o puede que en el lateral también, depende del arma y la distancia.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ostia



al final va a resultar que todo es un capítulo de the office que se les ha ido de las manos, no??


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Jo jo jo jo jo. A joderse follayankees.


*El rublo sube a máximos de seis semanas por el nuevo conjunto de sanciones*
19:31 || 06/04/2022


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Abr 2022)

Premio Darwin a los rusos que excavaron trincheras cerca de Chernobyl


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (6 Abr 2022)

Mas alla de bots ridiculos publicitarios en redes, la inteligencia rusa es de chichinabo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Mas alla de bots ridiculos publicitarios en redes, la inteligencia rusa es de chichinabo.



Que alegría me da este post.


----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> de hecho el antagonista de 1984 se inspiro en un comisario de la urrs que conocio en cataluña
> 
> orwell lucho con los anarkistas, los cuales fueron perseguidos y asesinados por los comunistas en medio de la guerra
> 
> la obra de orwell esta basada en su desencanto con las izmierdas, especialmente por lo que vivio en españa



Si no recuerdo mal, en la guerra civil luchaba con el POUM, que eran trotskistas. Orwell era una mezcla entre anarca y trotskista, aunque tras su paso por España se hizo simplemente anti-autoritario. A mí me gustó "Homenaje" porque ves a un tipo convencido que viene a luchar por ideas de izquierdas, y acaba asqueado. El libro destila más asco hacia los comunistas que hacia el propio Franco, y hacia el final recuerdo que hasta se mostraba contento de volver a primera línea del asco que le daban los politiqueos y luchas fraticidad de retaguardia. A un amigo suyo lo liquidan los comunistas por trotskista, y el acabó huyendo de ellos, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo no tengo nada claro lo que está pasando. 

Lo que sabemos:

1) Rusia prepara una ofensiva en el Este y quiere tomar Jarkov. Tanto que el gobierno ucra ha pedido a los ciudadanos abandonar esta ciudad, Donetsk y Luganks.

2) Hay avances ucras hacia Kherson.

3) Parece que los ucras han abandonado a su suerte Mariupol, dejándola en manos de la defensa de los Azov.


Pero casi todas las imágenes que llegan siguen siendo de lo dejado en Kiev. Me parece que todo el material que sale ahora nos impide ver dónde está la acción.


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Mas alla de bots ridiculos publicitarios en redes, la inteligencia rusa es de chichinabo.



Es que en LA HORDA está haciendo un ridículo histórico


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ya destruyó la rusa y quiere acabar con las del resto del mundo



Apunta a Bielorrusia también.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Jo jo jo jo jo. A joderse follayankees.
> 
> 
> *El rublo sube a máximos de seis semanas por el nuevo conjunto de sanciones*
> ...



Estos datos habria que analizarlos con detalle, las perdidas de Ucraina son relativas por una razón, reciben constantemente un gran numero de equipamiento.
A occidente le resulta una gran inversión enviar armamento que debilita en gran manera a russia, sale enormemente barato.

En el caso por ejemplo de los tanques rusos menciona 9780 habría que saber cuantas realmente son operativas. De los tanques ucranianos por contra tengo mis dudas porque las imagenes de oryx no reflejan esos datos.

Otra pregunta es que capacidad de remplazar las unidades perdidas tiene russia? Puede remplazar los equipos en que necesita electrónica que no puede producir como en el caso de los aviones.

Me pregunto como Russia puede perder el 10% de sus aviones en 40 días o el 15% de sus helicópteros.

Si la guerra dura 6 meses pueden perder el 50% de sus aviones?

Me gustaría realmente tener los datos reales y lo que debe contar a Putin su estado mayor, porque los Russos se están suicidando. Esto es una puta locura hasta los mongoles en 6 meses se los pueden petar.

En que estaban pensado cuando empezaron esto? van a perder la mayor parte del ejercito russo por 30.000km2


----------



## Ricardiano (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es curioso que Orwell escribio rebelion en la granja y 1984 despues de pasar por la guerra civil en el bando republicano...



En realidad si lees 'Homenaje a Cataluña' está más que claro que le marcó de forma definitiva. Y con eso escribió sus dos obras maestras. 

No en vano estuvo a punto de ser purgado por los comunistas, como de hecho hicieron con todos los del POUM (troskistas) que pillarón. Incluido Andreu Nin, histórico lider de la formación. Los acursaron de quintacolunistas. "Encontraron" una carta dirigida a Franco en la que revelaba su apoyo a la causa nacional través de una sublevación. 

Todo orquestado por el NKVD, el KGB de la época. Y luego tienes que escuchar a los indocumentados decir que Rusia hecho una mano a la república...Hecho dos, una al cuello y otra al bolsillo. 

Fake news desde tiempos inmemoriales. 

Orwell tuvo que salir por patas de Barcelona cuando estaba convaleciente de la herida en el cuello recibida en el frente. Los Sucesos de Mayo explican tanto del cainismo español como de la injerencia rusa en todo lo que toca.


----------



## Ricardiano (6 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> *TV3 cubre parte de la guerra de Ucrania en el frente ruso junto a los medios chinos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este debe estar escondido debajo de una mesa. Rezando para que no salga toda la mierda que hubo con la rusia de putin. Hasta Rufian ya le ha lanzado alguna.

Algunos recordamos los programas de TV3 hablando de la bases rusas o chinas en la cataluña independiente. O como se cubrían visitas internacionales a rusia para hablar con el gobierno de putin. En busca del reconocimiento internacional y la colaboración futura. 

Por no hablar de medios con RT haciendo apología del nacionalismo catalán. Los tweets del Assange, etc.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues yo voy a acabar dándole en este tema la razón, efectivamente Rusia empezó y continúa la invasión con fuerzas de segunda, pero porque no tenía/tiene fuerzas de primera (y empiezo a pensar que no las ha tenido nunca). Es más, me atrevería a decir desde la barra del bar que deberíamos considerarlas fuerzas de tercera...



Lo dices de broma, pero ya hay patches de cadetes "K" y los reservistas de Krasnodar y Rostov de hasta 60 años parecen ser el target porque los chavales de 20-25 o son de regiones remotas y paletas o lo que hacen es entregarse con todo el equipo en cuanto pueden. Lughansk y Donetsk mucho más no pueden desangrarse.

Las tropas buenas son las de la primera semana. Aunque tengan mucho más de primera, parece que Putin pincha en hueso al llevarles a una guerra con equipo cutre y eso probablemente hace peligrar el poder en el Kremlin. Las gentes con las que desfilaban en la Plaza Roja, muchos de esos están muertos y el territorio por el que vertieron su sangre, exhibido por los ukras y puesto como ejemplo en occidente de que mandarles material a los ukras es útil.


----------



## Papa_Frita (6 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Mas alla de bots ridiculos publicitarios en redes, la inteligencia rusa es de chichinabo.



No se ve nada en el post. El tweet al que cita el tweet que citas ha sido borrado ¿qué ponía?


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ejem... Años 80 y los Merkava israelíes de la época con cañoncito de 105 (ahora llevan el de 120 como el Leo2 o el M1) ya daban candela a los T-72 sirios en el Líbano para incredulidad de los observadores occidentales.



Después evolucionaron, para seguir siendo segundones. 

Es un tipo de guerra de superioridad numérica. El concepto de "caza de superioridad" para los aviones es lo mismísimo, tener motores con mucha menos horas útiles que un F-16 por ser peor material, con más superficie al radar, pero todo ello más barato, para poder poner más en el campo de batalla. A la larga les ha salido mal igual que nos salió mal a los españoles tener barcos de madera contra los de metal en 1898, pero tuvo un sentido en su tiempo y si no les sigue funcionando es porque ya no son el país de hace 20 años, ya ni siquiera pueden ser cutres en armamento pero numerosos.


----------



## machinaexdeus (6 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tema es que la presion de deflagracion de la munición escapa por el punto de impacto y no trasmite con la separacion blindada a la cabina dado que esta aislada de la misma.
> 
> La diferencia está en que por lo que sea un fragmento incandescente puede atravesar de lado a la lada la cabina de un tanque occidental sufriendo daños contenidos, mientras que eso significa fallo catastrofico en en un tanque de los infraseres.




Encontré un artículo que había leído hace tiempo donde hablaban del cargador automático de los tanques soviéticos. 


Cuando los rebeldes de Chechenia declararon la independencia de su país, el presidente ruso Boris Yeltsin ordenó a las tropas que devolvieran a la antigua república soviética al redil por la fuerza. Estas tropas llevaron consigo T-80B y BV. Los soldados nunca habían entrenado con el T-80. Ignorantes de la glotonería del nuevo tanque, hicieron funcionar sus motores al ralentí. 

El avance ruso hacia la capital chechena, Grozny, fue casi una masacre para los invasores: casi 1.000 soldados murieron y 200 vehículos fueron destruidos desde el 31 de diciembre de 1994 hasta la noche del siguiente día de Año Nuevo. Como vehículos más avanzados de la fuerza de asalto rusa, los T-80B y T-80BV sufrieron terribles pérdidas. 

A pesar de ser inmunes a los impactos frontales directos, docenas de estos tanques fueron destruidos en explosiones catastróficas, y sus torretas estallaron tras recibir múltiples impactos de los lanzacohetes RPG-7V y RPG-18 de los rebeldes chechenos. 

Resultó que el autocargador Korzhina del T-80 tenía un defecto de diseño fatal. El autocargador almacenaba el propulsor listo en posición vertical, y sólo las ruedas del tanque lo protegían parcialmente. Los RPG que impactaban contra el T-80 en los laterales, por encima de las ruedas, podían hacer estallar el propulsor, lo que provocaba la decapitación explosiva del tanque. 

En este sentido, los T-72A y B -que recibieron el mismo tipo de castigo- tenían una probabilidad ligeramente mayor de sobrevivir a los ataques de flanqueo porque sus cargadores automáticos almacenaban el propulsor en posición horizontal por debajo de las llantas de sus ruedas de carretera. 

Un segundo fallo importante del T-80, al igual que los anteriores tanques rusos, era la mínima elevación y depresión del cañón. El cañón del tanque no podía devolver el fuego a los rebeldes que disparaban desde habitaciones de pisos superiores o sótanos. 

Para ser justos, las bajas del T-80 fueron más bien culpa de tripulaciones mal preparadas, entrenamiento inadecuado y tácticas desastrosas. Tal fue la prisa de Rusia por la guerra que los T-80BV entraron en Grozny sin el relleno explosivo de sus paneles de blindaje reactivo, lo que hizo que el blindaje fuera inútil. Incluso se afirma que algunos soldados vendieron los insertos explosivos para complementar sus salarios. 









This is Why Russia's T-80 Tank Is a Total Disaster


Russia's T-80 tank was a total mess.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Estos datos habria que analizarlos con detalle, las perdidas de Ucraina son relativas por una razón, reciben constantemente un gran numero de equipamiento.
> A occidente le resulta una gran inversión enviar armamento que debilita en gran manera a russia, sale enormemente barato.
> 
> En el caso por ejemplo de los tanques rusos menciona 9780 habría que saber cuantas realmente son operativas. De los tanques ucranianos por contra tengo mis dudas porque las imagenes de oryx no reflejan esos datos.
> ...



En el tema de los números, es muy posible que no vaya a seguir una progresión lineal. En un vídeo de Binkov's Battlegrounds decía que Ucrania tenía capacidad de movilizar en unos meses el doble de tropas que tiene actualmente en el terreno y que Rusia estaba al límite de lo que podía movilizar. Parece ser que el cuello de botella para Ucrania es la falta de armamento.

Mientras Ucrania siga recibiendo armas en cantidad suficiente, y si son cada vez más potentes y de mejor calidad, es de esperar una aplastante victoria ucraniana. Los embargos y las sanciones les van a hacer muy dificil si no imposible a Rusia reponer las pérdidas.

No es prudente echar las campanas al vuelo, pero yo creo que el conflicto ya está más o menos decidido. Todavía puede alargarse unos meses, pero el desgaste va a ser mucho mayor para Rusia que para Ucrania. No veo la manera en que puedan darle vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En el tema de los números, es muy posible que no vaya a seguir una progresión lineal. En un vídeo de Binkov's Battlegrounds decía que Ucrania tenía capacidad de movilizar en unos meses el doble de tropas que tiene actualmente en el terreno y que Rusia estaba al límite de lo que podía movilizar. Parece ser que el cuello de botella para Ucrania es la falta de armamento.
> 
> Mientras Ucrania siga recibiendo armas en cantidad suficiente, y si son cada vez más potentes y de mejor calidad, es de esperar una aplastante victoria ucraniana. Los embargos y las sanciones les van a hacer muy dificil si no imposible a Rusia reponer las pérdidas.
> 
> No es prudente echar las campanas al vuelo, pero yo creo que el conflicto ya está más o menos decidido. Todavía puede alargarse unos meses, pero el desgaste va a ser mucho mayor para Rusia que para Ucrania. No veo la manera en que puedan darle vuelta a la tortilla.



lo mas dificl de reponer son los cazas y LOS PILOTOS...


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ahora mismo no tengo nada claro lo que está pasando.
> 
> Lo que sabemos:
> 
> ...



Puede ser.
El caso es que la situación en el frente de Jarkov era el día uno de abril esta:







Y hoy, seis de abril, el sector aparece así:







Que se resume en que los rusos solo mantienen las carretera M-20 (importantilla) y la línea férrea (vital para ellos, como sabemos), hasta Slatyne.
Por lo que hemos visto hasta ahora de los diferentes ataques para invadir y ocupar el país, se trata de una guerra de columnas, al estilo de los avances en la Guerra Civil Española, y es casi seguro que no controlen nada de verdad más allá de los arcenes, como ha venido ocurriendo hasta ahora.

No paran de tirarles de todo a los habitantes de Jarkov, pero a estas alturas deben ser conscientes de que si no la han conseguido tomar ya, más difícil va a ser ahora.

No sé, desde la Sala de Guerra de mi salón creo que huele más a generar distracción para que los ucranianos no arremetan en dirección a Jerson y Donetsk.

Lo de evacuar a los civiles como se pueda es comprensible, después de lo visto.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Orban tiene buenos motivos para hacerle una peineta a Bruselas.





Orban esta solo y en unos meses estara llorando


Como coño le va a a lmegar el gas ruso cuando el resto de vecinos cierren los grifos quiza en unos meses al haber concluido la busqueda de nuevos vendedores?


Hungria es una outa isla rodeada de paises UE sin fronteras con Rusia y donde la UE representa el 65% de sus exportaciones

En Visegrado los consideran una panda de putinianos traidores. O peor aun, cobardes

Veo que Orban empezará a recular

Algo ya hizo en muchas ocasiones
Recordemos qje hablamos de un tio que estuvo afiliado al partido comunista
Hijo de padres del partido
En politica desde 1989. Ningun lider europeo llega a su nivel de castuzismo
En los 90 fue liberal y europeista. El nieto favorito de Helmut Kohl
A partir del 2010 se subio a la ola conservadora bien financiada por el kremlin


Ese sera lo que sea para seguir en el poder

Es el PRI mexicano magiar


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Orban esta solo y en unos meses estara llorando
> 
> 
> Como coño le va a a lmegar el gas ruso cuando el resto de vecinos cierren los grifos quiza en unos meses al haber concluido la busqueda de nuevos vendedores?
> ...



Pues es posible, no te digo que no.
No conozco bastante el tema húngaro como para tener opinión definitiva.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> creo que eso se merece que abras un hilo en el principal para reirse de los proputines





Plasteriano dijo:


> Pues mañana se cumplen 42 días desde el inicio de la pacoguerra.
> 
> ¿Y qué tiene esa cifra de especial? Es la que nos recordaron las putinas del foro al inicio de este despropósito, lo que tardó Estados Unidos en conquistar Irak.
> 
> ...



Llevan ya varias semanas diciendo que no se puede comparar Irak con Ucrania (los primeros 4 días sí se podía, luego ya no), la justificación según ellos es que Irak estaba deshecho por una guerra de 12 años antes y Ucrania está fuertísima (aunque lleve metida en una guerra 8 años...). Es hilarante lo de esta gente     



podemita medio dijo:


> Putin es un totalitario dinamitador de democracias. Ya destruyó la rusa y quiere acabar con las del resto del mundo. Va buscando los puntos débiles y las maneras de subvertirlas. No es que nuestras democracias occidentales sean perfectas, ni mucho menos, pero por lo menos aquí se respeta, más o menos, la libertad de prensa y al oponente político. Allí directamente los matan o los meten en la cárcel.



Intentó hace escasos años acabar con la democracia en Montenegro, de forma directa: 2016 Montenegrin coup allegations - Wikipedia


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> En el tema de los números, es muy posible que no vaya a seguir una progresión lineal. En un vídeo de Binkov's Battlegrounds decía que Ucrania tenía capacidad de movilizar en unos meses el doble de tropas que tiene actualmente en el terreno y que Rusia estaba al límite de lo que podía movilizar. Parece ser que el cuello de botella para Ucrania es la falta de armamento.
> 
> Mientras Ucrania siga recibiendo armas en cantidad suficiente, y si son cada vez más potentes y de mejor calidad, es de esperar una aplastante victoria ucraniana. Los embargos y las sanciones les van a hacer muy dificil si no imposible a Rusia reponer las pérdidas.
> 
> No es prudente echar las campanas al vuelo, pero yo creo que el conflicto ya está más o menos decidido. Todavía puede alargarse unos meses, pero el desgaste va a ser mucho mayor para Rusia que para Ucrania. No veo la manera en que puedan darle vuelta a la tortilla.



Si Putin tuviera la capacidad de movilizar a su país seria distinto, capacidad industrial tienen. Pero como no tenemos ni idea de lo que realmente les están contando, no tengo ni idea de que porcentaje pueden movilizar.

Lo que es seguro es que los ukranianos pueden movilizar con todo el doble o triple de tropas. Se trata de ir desgastando y meter toda la pasta posible. Es otro Afganistan y la táctica de Wilson (el congresista artífice de la táctica de los muyahidines) , un javelin vale 80.000$ un T72 un millón y medio.

Cuanto puede costar dejar a russia sin un solo tanque, 10.000 millones en missiles? si tienes unos tios con dos huevos que harán lo que sea gratis. Es baratisimo

No se hasta que punto de tontos son los Russos porque les están haciendo la cama


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues es posible, no te digo que no.
> No conozco bastante el tema húngaro como para tener opinión definitiva.






Una cosa curiosa es que son muy euroescepticos pero luego en cualquier encuesta sale el quedarse por el 75%

Por eso Orban siempre niega hacerse un Huexit

Les gusta tocar los cojones
A fin de cuenta les viene en la sangre. Son de la estepa rusa. Invasores. 

Pero saben que fuera de la UE no hay NADA para ellos


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> El embajador ese es inteligente y educado, porque para eso es diplomatico, pero es un intoxicador mas. El alcade de Bucha ya denunció en marzo lo de las mataznas de civiles y hay fotos satelitales que demuestran que los muertos ya estaban ahí. Es un propagandista, un intoxicador. El hecho de que sea capaz de mantener las formas, al reves que el bot medio, no lo hace menos venenoso ni menos indeseable sino al revés.




Es como dices y en ello está el peligro.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (6 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Es como dices y en ello está el peligro.



Si los bots proputin están en un extremo y los anti putin en el otro, este señor queda automáticamente como cabal y centrado, y probablemente de fiar. Es la propaganda de dos velocidades. Sin bots sería un ruso más intentando engañarnos.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (6 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los embajadores son expertos en no decir nada pretendiendo que dicen mucho
> 
> por supuesto que dice que los muertos es un horror, lo que se calla es que son los rusos los que han invadido ilegalmente un pais independiente y estan bombardeando civiles
> 
> ...



Tal cual. La diplomacia es el arte de lo posible. Es el arte de blanquear tumbas. En este caso inteligentemente, no de manera zafia.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si Putin tuviera la capacidad de movilizar a su país seria distinto, capacidad industrial tienen. Pero como no tenemos ni idea de lo que realmente les están contando, no tengo ni idea de que porcentaje pueden movilizar.
> 
> Lo que es seguro es que los ukranianos pueden movilizar con todo el doble o triple de tropas. Se trata de ir desgastando y meter toda la pasta posible. Es otro Afganistan y la táctica de Wilson (el congresista artífice de la táctica de los muyahidines) , un javelin vale 80.000$ un T72 un millón y medio.
> 
> ...



Mucho más barato aún si les cuesta bielorusia, Armenia, Georgia, Moldavia, etc.. porque no tienen ni tanques para llegar allí masivamente ni luego proyectiles para arrasar en plan "quíereme o no tendrás donde resguardarte o dónde trabajar". 

Tienen lo que merecen, por supremacistas, por chulos, por Horda. Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para llevar a muertos de hambre ladrones de gatillo fácil. Ahora cada ciudad ukra sabe que es una guerra de aniquilación y de arrase de su cultura. Ahora Rusia habría de sacrificar su sangre joven, que jamás va a querer ser Horda de mierda contra otros paises como sus padres y abuelos. 

Cuando salgan las babushkas en masa a la Plaza Roja los hijosdeputa perros que guardan el sistema no tendrán cojones a liarla como con los pocos valientes que ahora salen con pancartas en blanco o con flores.


----------



## ELVR (6 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Después evolucionaron, para seguir siendo segundones.
> 
> Es un tipo de guerra de superioridad numérica. El concepto de "caza de superioridad" para los aviones es lo mismísimo, tener motores con mucha menos horas útiles que un F-16 por ser peor material, con más superficie al radar, pero todo ello más barato, para poder poner más en el campo de batalla. A la larga les ha salido mal igual que nos salió mal a los españoles tener barcos de madera contra los de metal en 1898, pero tuvo un sentido en su tiempo y si no les sigue funcionando es porque ya no son el país de hace 20 años, ya ni siquiera pueden ser cutres en armamento pero numerosos.



Precisamente he echado un vistazo a un libro sobre los _Red Eagle_, la unidad que volaba aviones soviéticos conseguidos de aquella manera (No confundir con "Agressors" "Topgunes" etc) Y comentan ahí que los motores soviéticos estaban diseñados para durar 150 horas  en vez de las 8000 habituales con mantenimiento y revisiones. Usar y tirar, literalmente. Tuvieron que enviar dichos motores a la General Electric para que después de algunos meses, varias piezas clonadas y un montón de dólares, viniesen en condiciones.


----------



## Trumbo (6 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Premio Darwin a los rusos que excavaron trincheras cerca de Chernobyl



La indolencia soviética. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## At4008 (6 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Orban esta solo y en unos meses estara llorando
> 
> 
> Como coño le va a a lmegar el gas ruso cuando el resto de vecinos cierren los grifos quiza en unos meses al haber concluido la busqueda de nuevos vendedores?
> ...



Mientras que en tiempos de paz las posiciones políticas pueden ser más o menos debatibles, en tiempos de guerra cuestan vidas.

A mí me parece que ese Orban se está confundiendo gravemente. No creo que el pueblo húngaro esté de acuerdo con bajarse los pantalones a lo que diga Putin.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

Le han cerrado la cuenta a Pedro Baños.?



https://twitter.com/geoestratego


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le han cerrado la cuenta a Pedro Baños.?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/geoestratego



Tiene explicación:



Elon Musk, que fue baneado en su día, ahora se cobra venganza contra la Progretada, porque ha comprado el 11% o así de Twitter.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le han cerrado la cuenta a Pedro Baños.?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/geoestratego



Al parecer publicó esto y luego la borró (temporalmente), veremos si es cierto...:


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Al parecer publicó esto y luego la borró (temporalmente), veremos si es cierto...:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015559



Pero se ha cargado la cuenta .


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le han cerrado la cuenta a Pedro Baños.?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/geoestratego



Le acabo de ver en Antena 3 y hablaba como si fuera ruso de toda la vida.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Algún ejjperto español especialista en rayos X decía hace unos días que lo de la radiación era fake.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Algún ejjperto español especialista en rayos X decía hace unos días que lo de la radiación era fake. Pues resulta que cavaron justo donde los liquidadores dejaron los últimos restos.



Menos luces que una patera. Madre mía...


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Abr 2022)

Imagino que ya lo habréis puesto, pero este post del mayor groupie de Putin al oeste del Dnieper es acojonante:



> Las sanciones hacen daño pero sin un bloqueo completo la guerra económica no puede lograr efectos decisivos. El bloque OTAN se aferra a la esperanza mágica de que para invierno habrá desórdenes internos en Rusia y caerá Putin. No va a suceder. Espero que se equivoque pero por desgracia la posibilidad de guerra abierta con la OTAN cada vez está más cerca, y no es una opinión subjetiva, es el hecho de que Rusia ha entrado en Ucrania con unidades de segunda fila y reserva lo mejor del ejército para luchar en Polonia o los Países Bálticos. Sólo queda la esperanza de que Europa no aguante el dolor de la crisis económica o se acabe pronto con Ucrania y comprendan que ya no tiene sentido la confrontación con Rusia.



Ya sabéis, Putin se está guardando lo bueno para Polonia. Hasta ahora le llega con los motocarros Dimitri de mierda, parece ser.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues los rusos no se rinden. Están movilizando más blindados.

Los canales de Rusnyavi informan que supuestamente se trata de una transferencia de equipos de Mordor hacia Ucrania, probablemente a Kupyansk



Perros cerdo cerca de Kupyansk, al fondo se puede ver una gran columna de orcos


----------



## At4008 (6 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Imagino que ya lo habréis puesto, pero este post del mayor groupie de Putin al oeste del Dnieper es acojonante:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sabéis, Putin se está guardando lo bueno para Polonia. Hasta ahora le llega con los motocarros Dimitri de mierda, parece ser.



Hace un rato he visto un vídeo interesante sobre estas excusas que da nuestro mariscal particular. 

Según dicen aquí, entre lo que está mandando Rusia hay mucha chatarra, pero está mandando lo mejor que tiene y este tío parece deducirlo de una forma más o menos matemática.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, hace unos días los rusos afirmaron derribar 2 helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos en la zona de Mariupol (del que hay confirmación visual de 1, ver debajo), ayer creo recordar que los follaputis del foro decían que Rusia había derribado otros 2 Mi-8 en la misma zona (sin confirmación visual).





Pues ayer cuentas prorrusas reportaron el haber capturado un RGW90 Matador en "Azovstal" (Mariupol), estos sistemas antitanque fueron entregados por Alemania hace poco, lo que significa que Ucrania está usando Mi-8 para reabastecer con armas a los combatientes de Mariupol, según los follaputis usan los helicópteros para tratar de sacar a los líderes del Batallón Azov, pero la realidad es que Rusia está fracasando de forma clamorosa a la hora de establecer un cerco, es totalmente ridículo que logren meter helicópteros en la ciudad a través de kilómetros de territorio enemigo por tierra o por mar (donde debería de haber algún buque ruso).


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Al parecer publicó esto y luego la borró (temporalmente), veremos si es cierto...:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015559



Jajaja, le deben estar investigando... a ver esos sobresueldos en rublos.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Abr 2022)

Hoy los de Oryx se han puesto las botas:


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Hace un rato he visto un vídeo interesante sobre estas excusas que da nuestro mariscal particular.
> 
> Según dicen aquí, entre lo que está mandando Rusia hay mucha chatarra, pero está mandando lo mejor que tiene y este tío parece deducirlo de una forma más o menos matemática.



Ya puse yo el vídeo, es una increíble follada a la niñorratada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

sigue soñando folla puttin


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Imagino que ya lo habréis puesto, pero este post del mayor groupie de Putin al oeste del Dnieper es acojonante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí me recuerda a la República en la Guerra Civil, que querían una escalada mayor del conflicto. En este caso es para que surga la amenaza nuclear. Es como si el macarra al que le ponen la cara roja a hostias saca una navaja y te dice "ahora haced como si gano esta pelea, que me están mirando". 

Que les miren en Europa, que les teman, parece ser una necesidad para un par de generaciones de rusos acomplejados que siempre han pensado que lo de los demás se puede tomar a la fuerza y que les deben tener un tipo de respeto que seguramente no entendemos en Europa.


----------



## keylargof (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Le acabo de ver en Antena 3 y hablaba como si fuera ruso de toda la vida.



El Orinal Retretes es así, se le cayó la careta hace 10 años pero aún no se ha dado cuenta


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)

Ya se que la perspectiva de la foto hace que parezca que hay más gente, pero parece un parque de atracciones, cuatro periodistas fotografiando a un gato.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno hemos pasado de 48horas a 2 semanas hasta llegar ahora a 15 meses. No está tan mal hombre.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hoy los de Oryx se han puesto las botas:



Es que lo normal sería que las pérdidas se vayan incrementando exponencialmente, hasta que el que las sufre se retire por poder aguantar más, no que vayan en una progresión lineal.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Mientras que en tiempos de paz las posiciones políticas pueden ser más o menos debatibles, en tiempos de guerra cuestan vidas.
> 
> A mí me parece que ese Orban se está confundiendo gravemente. No creo que el pueblo húngaro esté de acuerdo con bajarse los pantalones a lo que diga Putin.



Estamos buscando al chivo expiatorio en Orban pero Austria y Alemania están comprando el mismo gas a Rusia que 5 Hungrias.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Boom


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sigue soñando folla puttin



en su cabeza era espectacular


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Es que lo normal sería que las pérdidas se vayan incrementando exponencialmente, hasta que el que las sufre se retire por poder aguantar más, no que vayan en una progresión lineal.



Es normal que vayan en una progresión lineal en ese caso, si sólo eres capaz de procesar 30 entradas al día en la web, aunque haya más de esa cifra, vas a seguir procesando 30 entradas al día en la web porque no te da el tiempo para más y todo lo demás quedará en la reserva para añadirse en el futuro.


----------



## Educo Gratis (6 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Una cosa curiosa es que son muy euroescepticos pero luego en cualquier encuesta sale el quedarse por el 75%
> 
> Por eso Orban siempre niega hacerse un Huexit
> 
> ...



Esque algunos os pensais que el único modelo Europeo es una unión progre, pues no, hay otros que creen en una alianza de paises soberanos que compartan intereses comunes, como el Bloque de Visegrado...


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Bueno hemos pasado de 48horas a 2 semanas hasta llegar ahora a 15 meses. No está tan mal hombre.



Nos vamos acercando a los 18 meses de la independencia catalana. Seran los famosos vínculos con Rusia.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

PFFFFFFFF


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Estamos buscando al chivo expiatorio en Orban pero Austria y Alemania están comprando el mismo gas a Rusia que 5 Hungrias.



Es que el tío con sus cojones dice que él sí lo paga en rublos.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es que el tío con sus cojones dice que él sí lo paga en rublos.



Lo sé. Lo que no sé es cómo lo están pagando los boches.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo sé. Lo que no sé es cómo lo están pagando los boches.



Euros.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Abr 2022)

Otro barco? parece que sí.

Mariupol: the ship "Donbass" of the Navy is burning in the port, presumably


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Abr 2022)

A diferencia de los JUANITOS y sus opiniones DE MIERDA esto ha envejecido como el vino.


----------



## Madafaca (6 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Imagino que ya lo habréis puesto, pero este post del mayor groupie de Putin al oeste del Dnieper es acojonante:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sabéis, Putin se está guardando lo bueno para Polonia. Hasta ahora le llega con los motocarros Dimitri de mierda, parece ser.



Por fin veremos los Terminators.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Por ésto quieren tanto sus vecinos a los rusos. 
Después sale una subnormal en un vídeo gubernamental diciendo que "ej ke ai muscho natsi, casi todos lo son". 

La aniquilación de todo lo que sea ucraniano, incluso sus gentes, es su objetivo ahora y están muy lejos de conseguirlo. Quieren un Lebensraum, como lo querían los nazis, un territorio pero sin las gentes de ese territorio y tu post fantasioso lo demuestra. 

Vas a tragar litros y litros de bilis cada semana que sigan los ukros en su sitio y tú soñando con que desaparecen mágicamente.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Hace un rato he visto un vídeo interesante sobre estas excusas que da nuestro mariscal particular.
> 
> Según dicen aquí, entre lo que está mandando Rusia hay mucha chatarra, pero está mandando lo mejor que tiene y este tío parece deducirlo de una forma más o menos matemática.



ese video ya tiene un par de semanas




el "problema" es que solo estamos viendo lo que se está documentando, no sabemos "nada" de lo que aun queda por documentar


o dicho de otro modo (que ya lo dijo ayer el obrien aquí) los rusos han perdido más de la mitad de sus mejores tanques y por eso se han pirado con esa rapidez 

porque de quedarse, habrían perdido la otra mitad en la mitad de tiempo

y no están como para derrochar material para fintas o las gilipolleces con la que quieran envolver su fracaso


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hoy los de Oryx se han puesto las botas:



deben de tener curro atrasado, menos mal que los rusos se retiran


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Creo sinceramente que todo eso que has escrito no lo has pensado bien.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Por fin veremos los Terminators.



Ojo cuidao, que vienen los terminator rusos. Poca broma.


----------



## Soler (6 Abr 2022)

https://kherson-news.net/khersonski...asti.html?utm_source=yxnews&utm_medium=mobile

Добрянки, Нововознесенского, Трудолюбовки. Таким образом, уже 14 населенных пунктов Херсонщины вернулись под контроль ВСУ и украинской власти. Бои в настоящее время идут уже в радиусе 20-ти километрах от областного центра.

Dobriyanki, Novoznesenskogo y Trudoluboviki de la provincia de Jerson han sido liberados de los ocupantes. Asimismo ya son 14 puntos de la provincia de Jerson que han sido liberados y han vuelto bajo el control de VSU y gobierno de Ucrania. A día de hoy hay luchas a escasos 20 kilómetros de la ciudad de Jerson.



Spoiler: Marchando un pequeña ración de trofeos de hoy


----------



## mapachën (6 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Algún ejjperto español especialista en rayos X decía hace unos días que lo de la radiación era fake.



Pero vamos a ver... Si cuando vas allí de turismo te ponen un contador geiger, no te puedes acercar a ciertos sitios y puedes estar XX minutos... Como ostias va a ser inocuo escarbar trincheras por dios... La nuclear, no es ni segura, ni barata.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Euros.



Y ellos aguantan el rublo con estos. 

No pueden hablar mucho los alemanes, ellos están sufragando la guerra de Putin.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Y ellos aguantan el rublo con estos.
> 
> No pueden hablar mucho los alemanes, ellos están sufragando la guerra de Putin.



Sí, eso está claro. Pero de ahí a romper la unanimidad en rechazar el pago en rublos... tampoco quiere explicitamente renunciar al petroleo, gas y carbón rusos. Se está columpiando demasiado, no se si con eso pretende negociar que le dejen en paz con sus cosas o realmente no le importa ayudar a Putin.


----------



## Papa_Frita (6 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de Kherson, al parecer. Copio versión traducida de la descripción del vídeo:



> Nuestros artilleros en la región de Kherson derrotaron una batería de obuses enemiga que se preparaba para bombardear las posiciones de las AFU.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Estamos buscando al chivo expiatorio en Orban pero Austria y Alemania están comprando el mismo gas a Rusia que 5 Hungrias.



Orbán tiene bastantes motivos para no reirle las gracias al regimen del Payaso Kosher; cacho de Hungría en Ucrania, maltrato a los húngaros, narcotráfico y contrabando fronterizo, etc. Bastante es que sí están acogiendo ukros en Hungría y dando alguna ayuda material. Además tiene que pensar en los suyos, y hace bien en desmarcarse de la retórica guerrarrevanchista de los polacos.

Es un gigante político en un enano geográfico.


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

Son sólo 10 millones pero dependen al 100% del gas ruso. No tengo los datos pero una risa no es.

Edito: 72%


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

No lo han puesto en combate todavía porque el algoritmo de robar gallinas fallaba. En su lugar se follaba a una cabra, que era el firmware para la versión chechena.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Orbán tiene bastantes motivos para no reirle las gracias al regimen del Payaso Kosher; cacho de Hungría en Ucrania, maltrato a los húngaros, narcotráfico y contrabando fronterizo, etc. Bastante es que sí están acogiendo ukros en Hungría y dando alguna ayuda material. Además tiene que pensar en los suyos, y hace bien en desmarcarse de la retórica guerrarrevanchista de los polacos.
> 
> Es un gigante político en un enano geográfico.



Esto no es una guerra contra Ucrania, el cabezón de Orban y tú habéis perdido la perspectiva. 
Putin tiene su roadmap y no es de ahora.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Abr 2022)

OJO


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Esto no es una guerra contra Ucrania, el cabezón de Orban y tú habéis perdido la perspectiva.
> Putin tiene su roadmap y no es de ahora.



Lo sabemos, y yo mismo lo he dicho en varios mensajes. Orbán maneja el suyo, y tampoco es de ahora. Yo también tengo el mío pero no mando na


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No lo han puesto en combate todavía porque el algoritmo de robar gallinas fallaba. En su lugar se follaba a una cabra, que era el firmware para la versión chechena.



La fama de los chechenos es con las ovejas


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Espero por tu bien que te dediques profesionalmente a otra cosa. No sirves ni para troll.
Al ritmo que vamos dentro de tres meses a Putinia no le queda un tanque.
Disfruta del show.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Abr 2022)

LA PRENSA RUSA INFORMA QUE EL NYT CONFIRMA QUE UN VIDEO ES CIERTO


Me encantaría que la prensa rusa confirmase alguna vez que algún video o fotos de civiles asesinados por los rusos son ciertos. Espero sentado.






*Американская газета подтвердила подлинность видео расправы над солдатами ВС РФ*
Американская газета The New York Times подтвердила подлинность видео, на которой запечатлена расправа украинских военных над солдатами Вооруженных сил России (ВС РФ). Как уточняет издание, на видео группа украинских солдат убивает пленных российских военнослужащих неподалеку от деревни к западу...




lenta.ru
"
*Un diario estadounidense confirmó la autenticidad del video de la masacre de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*

The New York Times confirmó la autenticidad del video de la masacre de soldados rusos





Foto: Thomas Imo / photothek.net / Global Look Press
El periódico estadounidense The New York Times confirmó la autenticidad del video, que muestra la masacre del ejército ucraniano sobre los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia ( AF RF ). Lo informa TASS .
Según la publicación, el video muestra a un grupo de soldados ucranianos matando a soldados rusos capturados cerca de un pueblo al oeste de Kiev . En particular, el ejército ucraniano disparó varios tiros contra lo que se cree que es un soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que da señales de vida y está tirado en el camino. Junto a él están los cuerpos de varios soldados más, presumiblemente asesinados. Según el periódico, las imágenes fueron tomadas el 30 de marzo.
El 5 de abril, el presidente del Comité de Investigación de Rusia (TFR), Alexander Bastrykin , instruyó establecer las circunstancias del asesinato de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de nacionalistas ucranianos. El caso se inició tras la publicación de un video en la red con el momento de la ejecución del reo. Las imágenes muestran las manos atadas a la espalda de un militar ruso, lo que, según el ICR, indica que murió en cautiverio. El video fue filmado en la región de Kiev.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Abr 2022)

Sale a unos 1000m3 hab/año. En Alemania poco más, pero poco más, Hungría no tiene alternativas energéticas.




Josant2022 dijo:


> OJO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015677



Coño el Hum, cuanto tiempo.


----------



## keylargof (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Por cierto, hace unos días los rusos afirmaron derribar 2 helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos en la zona de Mariupol (del que hay confirmación visual de 1, ver debajo), ayer creo recordar que los follaputis del foro decían que Rusia había derribado otros 2 Mi-8 en la misma zona (sin confirmación visual).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015586
> 
> ...



Es que el cerco de Mariupol no es tal, es una finta para que los del frente de Kiev puedan robar lavadoras


----------



## gargamelix (6 Abr 2022)

Lo de Alemania con la energía es una cagada sin paliativos. Ya lo he comentado con algunos detalles en el hilo varias veces, como los retrasos en las regasificadoras. No hay mucho que hacer por el pasado ahora, por lo menos ahora sí están cambiando eso y envían ayuda a Ucrania de todo tipo.

Pero lo de Hungría a mi me mosquea y no es de ahora. A mi hay cosas que me parecen muy bien en Hungría, pero lo de controlar la justicia ya se porque se hace siempre, no falla nunca, hay corrupción y quieren más. No me gusta lo que pasa con la justicia en España, no me gusta en Hungría y mucho menos en Rusia donde directamente no existe.


----------



## Papa_Frita (6 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo. Esta vez de los chechenos que combaten del lado de Ucrania:






Traducción del título: _Respuesta a Kadyrov por parte de los combatientes del batallón checheno Sheikh Mansur_


----------



## Evangelion (6 Abr 2022)

Vaya coleccion de mierda.


----------



## Cuscarejo (6 Abr 2022)

Pero... pero... ¿pero qué tonterías dices?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Abr 2022)

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111   41 seconds ago Swarm of foreign journalists in Bucha.

Six "journalists" are taking pictures of a cat...






DECIDME POR FAVOR QUE ESTA FOTO ES UN MONTAJE 

*EL ENJAMBRE DE PERIDISTAS QUE HAY EN UCRANIA BUSCANDO FOTOS ES .... OSEA... *
Mr. Deeds






Bucha is being debunked already,
yes there are dead people.
No they weren't there on the streets when the Russian Army retreated on March 30th.
They magically appeared a few days later.

Azov entered the the city on April 1st btw.
probably coincidence... 


 ​


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Por fin veremos los Terminators.



No, no, primero unos Mechas como los de Avatar (abajo uno en acción), para que los usen los que pelan un año de mili.





Luego ya, cuando la Skynet rusa se fusione con el cerebro del Zar, los Terminator.


----------



## podemita medio (6 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> No, no, primero unos Mechas como los de Avatar (abajo uno en acción), para que los usen los que pelan un año de mili.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015713
> 
> ...



Este?


----------



## César Borgia (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (6 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Otro vídeo. Esta vez de los chechenos que combaten del lado de Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta ver los campos cada vez más embarrados.


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

No mola ahora que el suelo se embarre justo cuando Ucrania empieza sus ofensivas en el surte y este del país.


----------



## Poncio (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Este?



Jajajajajajajajajaj  Que poca vergüenza tienen, y habrá quien se lo trague. El Igorek, amos no me jodas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Imágenes de Kherson, al parecer. Copio versión traducida de la descripción del vídeo:



Increíble la incompetencia rusa, dejando cañones de artillería en medio de un campo sin ni siquiera tratar de fortificar algún terraplén alrededor de ellos o tratar de camuflarlos un poco. Y los vehículos esos no se sabe muy bien qué hacen, se mueven como pollos sin cabeza.


BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL:


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015739



Ya que le han puesto dos zetas al coche le podían haber añadido de paso un "Top" y dejarse barba de un año:


----------



## Karamba (6 Abr 2022)

Estas imágenes ya han sido posteadas en el hilo enlazando twits, pero para los follaputins incrédulos pego aquí el vídeo de 3horas y 20 minutos correspondiente SÓLO al 02/04/2022 entre las 11:30 y las 15:00 horas. A saber durante cuántos días se ha prolongado el saqueo a los civiles ukras.
Corresponde a la oficina de la filial rusa de envíos SDEC, situada en la calle Kuibyschew nº32 de la localidad de Mozyr (Bielorrusia). Las imágenes muestran soldados de la 56º Guardia de Asalto Aéreo, que estaba estacionada en Krimea.

Las imágenes y los datos personales de los saqueadores han sido filtradas por un grupo de resistencia de Bielorrusia llamado _Belaruski Hajun_ (t.me/Hajun_BY). "_Hajun_" es el nombre de un personaje mitológico bielorruso. Vive en el bosque y protege los árboles, los animales y las aves. Este grupo de resistencia también informa a sus vecinos ukras sobre los movimientos de tropas putinianas.

Se enviaron más de 2 toneladas de paquetes, la mayor parte a la ciudad de Rubtsovsk, en el Sur de Siberia.
Menudo cristo le montan a la charo de la oficina de envíos. La filial de envíos SDEC desactivó la cámara de videovigilancia, pero no consiguió evitar la filtración de este vídeo. Después de ver esto, los "robagallinas" casi inspiran ternura. La fecha de las imágenes, lógicamente, no está bien configurada.

Como el vídeo es muy lrago, meto en Spoiler el metraje concreto de las cosas que se ven, para que el vídeo vaya al momento exacto.


Spoiler: Alcohol de alta graduación









Spoiler: Tarjeta de vídeo (sin envase original)









Spoiler: Patinete eléctrico









Spoiler: Equipos split de Aire Acondicionado (4 Sets AKAI AK-AC9010-OF)









Spoiler: Reciclaje de cajas de comida seca del ejército rusky como embalaje









Spoiler: Caja militar de contenido desconocido









Spoiler: Baterías de coche









Spoiler: Primer plano del rango militar de un oficial


----------



## Papa_Frita (6 Abr 2022)

No tiene mucho que ver pero lo tenía que poner:


----------



## Visrul (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015739



Amos, no me jodas, si debe costar mas la bandera que el coche...


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Otro vídeo. Esta vez de los chechenos que combaten del lado de Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos por lo menos se manchan el uniforme en el frente.


----------



## lowfour (6 Abr 2022)

Parece que son las charo pelomoradas rusas y los muzhiks embrutecidos por el alcohol los que se tragan toda la puta propaganda rusa. Pero incluso algunos que escuchan los medios extranjeros piensan que todo el mundo miente salvo su tele. Los jóvenes urbanitas lo tienen claro. Dictadura, guerra y genocidio del que se averguenzan. 



Sinceramente pienso que todas esas charos y esos brutos saben perfectamente que es verdad, pero son unos jodidos nacionalistas enloquecidos como podría ser cualquier lazi hijodelagranputa que primero sonríe y luego te acaba reconociendo que hay que buscar una solución final para los andaluces criminales castellanoparlantes.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Por lo visto en twitter si buscas por "azovstal" salen las conspiraciones más locas de todo el conflicto, según los follaputis más conspiranoicos hay un laboratorio biológico de armas biológicas de 8 plantas subterráneas con oficiales de la OTAN bajo las plantas siderúrgicas de Mariupol. También hay por ahí buceadores británicos  No se cómo todavía no hay un hilo en el foro de esto


----------



## Decimus (6 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Este?



Que paco es todo, y como siempre los panchis exaltados


----------



## Trovador (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Por lo visto en twitter si buscas por "azovstal" salen las conspiraciones más locas de todo el conflicto, según los follaputis más conspiranoicos hay un laboratorio biológico de armas biológicas de 8 plantas subterráneas con oficiales de la OTAN bajo las plantas siderúrgicas de Mariupol. También hay por ahí buceadores británicos  No se cómo todavía no hay un hilo en el foro de esto




fijo que ese es forero.


----------



## keylargof (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Por lo visto en twitter si buscas por "azovstal" salen las conspiraciones más locas de todo el conflicto, según los follaputis más conspiranoicos hay un laboratorio biológico de armas biológicas de 8 plantas subterráneas con oficiales de la OTAN bajo las plantas siderúrgicas de Mariupol. También hay por ahí buceadores británicos  No se cómo todavía no hay un hilo en el foro de esto



Madre mía que panda de tarados. Si hasta hacen parecer amateurd a nuestros mermados follaputins residentes


----------



## The_unknown (6 Abr 2022)

Rusia me esta decepcionando. Eso con buenos líderes no pasaría. 

Falta disciplina y buenos comandantes.
No es posible que Ucrania te lie la que te esta liando.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> fijo que ese es forero.





keylargof dijo:


> Madre mía que panda de tarados. Si hasta hacen parecer amateurd a nuestros mermados follaputins residentes



He abierto un hilo, a ver si sale algún tarado por ahí a decir que es verdad 






Laboratorio de armas biológicas nazi con oficiales de la OTAN de 8 plantas subterráneas bajo Azovstal (Mariupol)


BRVTAL lo de las pajas mentales que se monta la putinesca:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (6 Abr 2022)

Mejor que te explote delante que no que no detone, te roce, y te pilles el tétanos, el sida y el tifus. La madre que los parió


----------



## Covaleda (6 Abr 2022)

Pero todo eso, ¿te lo crees de verdad cuando lo escribes?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (6 Abr 2022)

Pero que mierda de plan es este? Económicamente es insostenible para Rusia, para ucrania depende de lo que le ayuden los demas.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Por lo visto en twitter si buscas por "azovstal" salen las conspiraciones más locas de todo el conflicto, según los follaputis más conspiranoicos hay un laboratorio biológico de armas biológicas de 8 plantas subterráneas con oficiales de la OTAN bajo las plantas siderúrgicas de Mariupol. También hay por ahí buceadores británicos  No se cómo todavía no hay un hilo en el foro de esto



hay un plano del laboratorio subterráneo.


----------



## Fígaro (6 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya que le han puesto dos zetas al coche le podían haber añadido de paso un "Top" y dejarse barba de un año:





Los ZZ Put.


----------



## djvan (6 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Que paco es todo, y como siempre los panchis exaltados



que casposo…

De verdad los rusos no se dan cuenta de el ridiculo que hacen presentando esa mierda de la época de la película se robocop que no vale ni para dirigir el tráfico?


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Abr 2022)

Pepe escobar en un agente de la kgb. De echo sus webs tipo the saker, you front están censuradas en eeuu por trabajar para el Kremlin. Es un frikazo que siempre está con el rollo euroasiatico.


----------



## keylargof (7 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> hay un plano del laboratorio subterráneo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015797



Pues más pruebas no hacen falta ya! Y fijaos que la última planta tiene a su vez 3 subplantas secretas!

Si las 8 plantas son ultrasecretas y la última planta tiene 3 subplantas ultrasecretas, entonces esas subplantas son ultraultrasecretas! Estará allí Bill Gates y los Rotschilds?


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 Abr 2022)

Pero... pero... ¿pero qué tonterías dices?
A Rusia no le quedan ni tanques, ni hombres, ni ganas.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Este?



Tiene buen tamaño para que el operador de un STUGNA-P no falle al lanzarle un pepinazo.


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 Abr 2022)

Rusia es el principal suministrador de armamento a Ucrania, y además gratis, y sin pedirlo.


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien se acuerda aún cuando en enero Rusia nos vendía que la invasión era por no se qué tema de evitar poner unos misiles de la OTAN en Ucrania...?


¿Algún pro ruso me va a explicar como piensan hacerlo solo controlando el Donbass y Crimea? https://www.eldiario.es/internacional/rusia-retira-tropas-kiev-centrarse-asalto-donbas_1_8875887.html ¿Cómo narices van a evitar que la OTAN instale misiles si controlan una minucia? Pongamos el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Abr 2022)

A ver, así a botepronto.

De Ucrania se han ido los que no combaten, mujeres, niños y viejos.

Rusia no puede a aguantar una guerra larga como no pudieron en Afganistan ni ellos ni los yankees ni en Vietnam ni en ninguna parte. Menos con las matanzas que están saliendo, van a luchar como gato panza arriba.

Biden ha dicho que van a mandar 10 armas antitanque por cada tanque ruso en Ucrania. Va a ser una masacre y me dan mucha pena esos chavales abrasados. También entran drones kamikaze antitanque.

Mariupol caerá a un coste terrible en vidas por ambas partes. En el Donbass Rusia avanzará otro también a un coste igualmente terrible. Los ucranianos asumen que morirán por decenas de millares. Ahora vete a las madres rusas y diles que mueran miles por invadir otro pais.

Aunque Rusia gane zonas al Este su economía va a sufrir lo que ni está escriyo mientras que a Ucrania le entrará pasta como por un tubo.

Nos vemos en el foro, auguro que vas a sufrir mucha ansiedad y eso es malo para la salud.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

France 24 (aparato de propaganda Francés):

Ucrania pierde terreno en el Donbas, 7km en los últimos días. Han sacado a una ambulancia militar recibiendo a dos soldados heridos, uno muy grave. Parece que Rusia va a muerte en el sureste y quizás los NLAW ya no son suficientes.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pues más pruebas no hacen falta ya! Y fijaos que la última planta tiene a su vez 3 subplantas secretas!
> 
> Si las 8 plantas son ultrasecretas y la última planta tiene 3 subplantas ultrasecretas, entonces esas subplantas son ultraultrasecretas! Estará allí Bill Gates y los Rotschilds?





Y porque Israel es "neutral", si no, alguno diría que un túnel conduce directo a la sede principal del Mossad...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Abr 2022)

Para unir el gaseoducto de espanya con Francia que esta a menos de 80 km ya han calculado dos años, imaginate el ruso que ha de llegar a la zona productiva de china de Shangai, a 7000 km de nada Del origen del gas ruso!


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Este?



¿Pero esto qué es un noticiero a lo _El Mundo Today_? ¿Pero esto es en serio?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Abr 2022)

te pensarás que no estan deseando volver los refugiados a sus casas una vez sean seguras. Rusia aguanta hasta junio segun todos los informes, por cada punto pib que pierda alemania, rusia pierde 3.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> He abierto un hilo, a ver si sale algún tarado por ahí a decir que es verdad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
Qué higo de fruta. Le vas a coger gustillo y te vas a pasar al bando de los _trolcs de calidac_.


----------



## Josant2022 (7 Abr 2022)

MUCHO OJO


----------



## Poncio (7 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero esto qué es un noticiero a lo _El Mundo Today_? ¿Pero esto es en serio?



Parece que es verdad, en la BBC ( Agosto de 2018) se echaron unas risas y pusieron los memes que se publicaron en Twiter.









Ridicule for Russia's newest robot, Igorek


Kalashnikov, the company behind the AK-47 rifle, reveal their latest machine in Moscow.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Abr 2022)

Y tú ligando por Tinder a ver si les abandonan a sus maridos, picarón!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MUCHO OJO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015839



Si que mejor invadir Taiwán .ya una operación anfibia es de por sí una pesadilla logística..
Más ahora que Taiwán se ha olido la tostada gracias a puttin...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si que mejor invadir Taiwán .ya una operación anfibia es de por sí una pesadilla logística..
> Más ahora que Taiwán se ha olido la tostada gracias a puttin...



EEUU tiene un acuerdo de defensa con Taiwan, china esta esperando a ver como acaba lo de Rusia. Pero es un ejercito sin experiencia militar y el americano tiene mucha.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> EEUU tiene un acuerdo de defensa con Taiwan, china esta esperando a ver como acaba lo de Rusia. Pero es un ejercito sin experiencia militar y el americano tiene mucha.



Y más barcos y de mejor calidad..los chinos llaman destructores a lo que aquí llamamos patrulleras de altura .las hormigas atómicas ..pero con menos armas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas, mientras intentaban colocar sus piezas de artillería, fueron abrumadas por el fuego de artillería ucraniano en Kherson Oblast.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas, mientras intentaban colocar sus piezas de artillería, fueron abrumadas por el fuego de artillería ucraniano en Kherson Oblast.



Es alucinante como se ponen a dar vueltas por el llano como si estuvieran en los coches de choque de la feria.
Coño, te están zumbando con artillería, eso es que te tienen localizado, pues aligera de ahí, joder.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

(4) 'Bárbaros': las tropas rusas dejan una huella espeluznante en la ciudad de Trostianets | Burbuja.info


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Están saliendo imitadores de Truñov en la esfera anglófona:


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y tú ligando por Tinder a ver si les abandonan a sus maridos, picarón!!



Es un think tank de esos, pero con el ciruelo travieso. 
(lo que no encuentres en este hilo..)


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Abr 2022)

NUEVO: El Reino Unido planea enviar vehículos blindados a Ucrania, incluidos vehículos de patrulla protegidos, como el Mastiff, o vehículos como el Chacal, que pueden usarse para un reconocimiento. Tropas británicas serían enviadas a un país vecino a Ucrania para realizar entrenamiento


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

"Después de Bucha, Irpen, Gostomel, pensamos que estábamos listos para cualquier cosa. Pero Borodyanka…. Esta es la cosa más horrible que he visto en mi vida ", dijo Oleksiy Kuleba, el jefe de KODA.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Times: Gran Bretaña se prepara para suministrar vehículos blindados de combate a Ucrania. 
Según el periódico, estamos hablando de vehículos blindados Mastiff y vehículos de reconocimiento y patrulla Chacal.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Chechenos haciendose un tiktok para impresionar a alguna cabra


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mejor que te explote delante que no que no detone, te roce, y te pilles el tétanos, el sida y el tifus. La madre que los parió



Eso es un arma secreta. Hace tiempo que no contiene pólvora, se rellenó de virutas para embolsarse un sobresueldo adaptar su funcionalidad. Los ukras la encontrarán y con el flato de la risa perderán su sentido de alerta y entonces saldrá del agujero una peligrosa rata radioactiva del Ural y les pegará el sida rábico. 

Tomad finta, hotánicos!! No contábamos con su astusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

__





La legión de Georgia capturó y masacró a soldados rusos que SE ESCAPABAN de BUCHA. Los captores grabaron en vídeo algunas ejecuciones.


Se han cobrado su venganza por fomentar el separatismo musulman en Georgia (en una de las tipicas traiciones de Putin a paises cristianos como ya ocurrió cuando vendio a Azerbaiyán trozos de Armenia, curiosamente estos son los dos países cristianos mas antiguos que existen "ejjjjj que putin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## alas97 (7 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Algunas personas malvadas colocaron minas en el camino donde viajaban los tanques rusos



el hostiazo tiene que haber sido épico, veo las escotillas abiertas. no creo que hayan salido muy sanos de allá dentro.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Lo mismo ocurre con Kaliningrado, donde por cierto, donde que casualidad... son precisamente ellos donde tienen ese tipo de misiles desde hace años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento @Pinovski, tengo por sana costumbre no postear en otros hilos.
Si quieres te puedes llevar el enlace del vídeo y los pantallazos a tu hilo. El vídeo está en francés pero con subtítulos en español.

min4:35s-> Sede de la flota rusky del Báltico y 2º flota pesquera más importante de Putinia
min8:10s-> Radio de alcance de los Iskander, S-400 desde Kaliningrado (Pantallazo en Spoiler 1)
min8:35s-> Radio de alcance sobreponiendo adicionalmente el alcance desde las estaciones ruskies de Pskov y Novgorod (Pantallazo en Spoiler 2)








El revés de los mapas - Kaliningrado, un enclave ruso en Europa - Ver el documental completo | ARTE


Con el fin de la URSS, Kaliningrado se convirtió en un pequeño territorio separado de Rusia y rodeado por países europeos, Lituania y Polonia. Esta antigua ciudad alemana es un punto estratégico para Rusia, pero también fuente de conflicto.




www.arte.tv







Spoiler: Alcance desde Königsberg











Spoiler:  Radio de alcance desde las estaciones ruskies de Pskov y Novgorod


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Un _twitter_ que ha posteado del Primer Ministro de Eslovenia (Janez Janša):

_Conception and birth of the symbol Z (evil)
In the Slovenian language, ZLO means EVIL._


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

_«Ukraine has bought more than 20 Bayraktar TB2 armed drones from Turkish company Baykar in recent years and ordered a further 16 on January 27. That batch was delivered in early March.»_









Ukraine's defence imports from Turkey jumped 30-fold in Q1 - Turkish data


Ukraine received almost 30 times as much defence industry equipment from Turkey in first quarter as it did a year earlier, while it prepared for and fought against Russian invasion, official data showed.




www.reuters.com


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

Buenos días. Sobre Hungría y la actitud de Orbán respecto a la guerra en Ucrania, un artículo de la rádio pública checa en español.

Ayer comentamos algo sobre esto, parece que se están mosqueando mucho en Visegrado:

La actitud de Hungría de cara a Ucrania pone a tambalear el futuro del Grupo de Visegrado


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Supongo que cuando los blindados terminan así de deconstruidos es porque les explota la santabárbara y les ha pillado con toda la munición sin usar:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Abr 2022)

Viendo el mapa como cambio los últimos días puntos en azul Ucranianos Puntos rojos rusos 












Aquí una versión mas pro rusa es incorrecto que hayan combates dentro de Kharkov


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero esto qué es un noticiero a lo _El Mundo Today_? ¿Pero esto es en serio?




es al al rojo vivo de congozuela

supuestamente serio


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es alucinante como se ponen a dar vueltas por el llano como si estuvieran en los coches de choque de la feria.
> Coño, te están zumbando con artillería, eso es que te tienen localizado, pues aligera de ahí, joder.



Imagínate las transmisiones de ese momento


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Mi usano favorito explica en la CNN de qué va esto ahora:

- Guerra de desgaste, estilo IGM
- Foco en la logística e inteligencia
- Va para largo


----------



## LurkerIII (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es alucinante como se ponen a dar vueltas por el llano como si estuvieran en los coches de choque de la feria.
> Coño, te están zumbando con artillería, eso es que te tienen localizado, pues aligera de ahí, joder.



Cuando es algo repetitivo tendrá que ver con la doctrina. Cuando les pasa algo fuera de manual se quedan paralizados como un conejo dándole las largas, y eso es porque no tienen autonomía y tienen que esperar órdenes para todo, y por otro lado seguramente haya órdenes tipo "ni un paso atrás". ¿Qué haces si tus únicas órdenes son no retroceder y no estás entrenado para tomar decisiones fuera de la jerarquía? Das vueltas, a la espera de que alguien decida por ti.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _«Ukraine has bought more than 20 Bayraktar TB2 armed drones from Turkish company Baykar in recent years and ordered a further 16 on January 27. That batch was delivered in early March.»_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Deberíamos pagar una millonada para que Ucrania pueda contar desde YA con una versión indígena del TB2 montada en un escondrijo en el Oeste del país...y que produjera sin límites!


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Abr 2022)

La inteligencia alemana ha interceptado transmisiones de radio de oficiales militares rusos en las que se discutían los asesinatos de civiles en Butscha. Se dice que algunos de ellos están relacionados con cadáveres específicos fotografiados en Bucha.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Cuando es algo repetitivo tendrá que ver con la doctrina. Cuando les pasa algo fuera de manual se quedan paralizados como un conejo dándole las largas, y eso es porque no tienen autonomía y tienen que esperar órdenes para todo, y por otro lado seguramente haya órdenes tipo "ni un paso atrás". ¿Qué haces si tus únicas órdenes son no retroceder y no estás entrenado para tomar decisiones fuera de la jerarquía? Das vueltas, a la espera de que alguien decida por ti.



Es el problema del ejercito ruso, pero no de ahora, esto viene desde el tiempo de los zares, la revolucion y la creacion del ejercito rojo

Por un lado el kremlin no se fiaba de los militares, por eso los ataba en corto, tradicionalmente todas las ordenes tenian que pasar por el comisario politico que habia uno en cada unidad y por el otro, los mandos tampoco confiaban en los soldados que en su mayoria eran escoria analfabeta del culo del mundo, la doctrina militar era que nadie haga nada hasta que reciba las ordenes por escrito

Esta tactica les funciono a duras penas en la segunda guerra mundial a base de poner 20 millones de muertos en el tablero en confrontaciones masivas de ejercitos, pero hoy en dia y ante un rival motivado, bien equipado y utilizando tacticas modernas de "mision-objetivo" suceden cosas como esta

O la retirada de kiev siendo masacrados


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Los Wagner habrían hordeado en Mali hace unos días, al parecer ha habido una matanza de 200-300 personas en Mourah (Mali) en la que según testigos habrían participado Wagners:









Mali: Massacre by Army, Foreign Soldiers


Malian armed forces and associated foreign soldiers allegedly summarily executed an estimated 300 civilian men, some of them suspected Islamist fighters, in the central Malian town of Moura in late March 2022.




www.hrw.org






Más pérdidas rusas en el agua, 2 BMD-2 (el segundo aquí), un IMR-2, varios puentes y 2 vehículos que no logro reconocer:


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los Wagner habrían hordeado en Mali hace unos días, al parecer ha habido una matanza de 200-300 personas en Mourah (Mali) en la que según testigos habrían participado Wagners:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos a Rusia por Argelia y por Mali, chungo.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Más ayuda para Ucrania, curioso lo de nuestro bobierno de no comunicar lo UE se envía imagino que no querrán que los podemitas que iban a dimitir lo tengan que hacer. En el envío va artillería:








Estonia proporciona ayuda militar a Ucrania; envía armamento letal. – Galaxia Militar


Ucrania sigue recibiendo ayuda extranjera tras 43 días de agresión rusa, ya que se ha anunciado que Estonia ha enviado ayuda militar a Ucrania para luchar contra los rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron un cargamento de armas letales, incluidos obuses de 122 mm.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Chaini (7 Abr 2022)

No se si las habéis subido.
Acabo de verlas en el telegram de Comunicaciones Especiales Estatales Ucranianas. Subidas hoy


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Tiene que haber muchas más bajas de personal.

Los carros llevan 3 tripulantes, si aceptamos 2 bajas, ya son 1396.

Los APC llevan de 10 a 11 y son una trampa para sus ocupantes. Si somos conservadores y aceptamos 6 bajas tenemos 11.346

Sistemas de artillería, demos solamente 2 bajas, aunque son más servidores: 880

Los sistemas de defensa, 2 bajas, siendo más servidores también: 110

Demos una sola baja en aviones y helicópteros, aunque algún piloto salga vivo, o incluso todos, los helicópteros llevan más, y si transportan infantes, pero 1 por aparato: 285

Camiones y vehículos, demos 2. Aunque los vehículos tipo Tigr llevan más, y si el camión transporta infantería no digamos: 2868

1396+11346+880+110+285+2868 = 16885. 
Se entiende que esa cifra es de KIA = muertos. Si la multiplicamos solamente por 2, visto el nefasto sistema orco con sus heridos, tenemos otros 33.770.
En total, 50.655.

SIENDO CONSERVADORES. No contamos deserciones ni orcos que se entreguen, damos por supuesto que los prisioneros que han tomado los ucranianos son de parte de los heridos.

Así extraña muy poco que estén trayendo efectivos hasta de Siberia. La operación Zurullo les está saliendo regulig, regulag.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya tenemos a Rusia por Argelia y por Mali, chungo.




Muy atentos, el material estratégico del Sahel es exactamente el mismo que el de Ucrania: el uranio.
A ver qué opina Francia sobre el tema, ellos sí que tienen unas cuantas centrales a las que asegurarles el suministro de combustible.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016176



Esto dificulta la labor de los tractoristas


----------



## Ricardiano (7 Abr 2022)

No sé si somos conscientes de lo que les debemos a los ucranianos. Su determinación por combatir y resistir, en contra incluso de una parte significativa de las opiniones públicas occidentales, nos va a ahorrar, a todos, un sinfin de problemas y futuras contiendas. 

La evidencia de que la ayuda occidental, en cuanto a armamento e inteligencia, junto a la voluntad de resistir pueden inflingir unos daños desemesurados, sino una derrota de la cual ya veremos como sobrevive el regimen, es una señal al resto de actores mundiales que ya estaban preparando sus propias desventuras. 

Recordemos que al principo de la invasión, cuando parecia que esto iba a durar de 24 a 72 horas, hasta los chinos estaban envalentonándose con Taiwan. 

Ahora, deben estar pensando que lo mismo un ataque anfibio con lo que ello supone, y la más que probable ayuda usana, lo mismo es un plan con ciertas lagunillas. 

Por no hablar de los planes expansionistas rusos. 

Emerge de todo esto que el supuesto declive occidental es más propaganda que otra cosa. Y menos mal, porque menudo mundo se nos venía encima.


----------



## Chaini (7 Abr 2022)

He pasado por un hilo donde las lumbreras putinescas ponen en duda las imágenes de Bucha, por que los tanques abandonados rusos estaban demasiado oxidados en tan poco tiempo, que es imposible. Solo hay que mirar esta bomba/misil o lo que sea.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> He pasado por un hilo donde las lumbreras putinescas ponen en duda las imágenes de Bucha, por que los tanques abandonados rusos estaban demasiado oxidados en tan poco tiempo, que es imposible. Solo hay que mirar esta bomba/misil o lo que sea.



El motivo por el que algunos vehículos están tan oxidados es porque se incendiaron, pero como la mayoría de follaputis de este foro no han trabajado en siderurgia o con metales, desconocen cosas tan básicas como esa.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No sé si somos conscientes de lo que les debemos a los ucranianos. Su determinación por combatir y resistir, en contra incluso de una parte significativa de las opiniones públicas occidentales, nos va a ahorrar, a todos, un sinfin de problemas y futuras contiendas.
> 
> La evidencia de que la ayuda occidental, en cuanto a armamento e inteligencia, junto a la voluntad de resistir pueden inflingir unos daños desemesurados, sino una derrota de la cual ya veremos como sobrevive el regimen, es una señal al resto de actores mundiales que ya estaban preparando sus propias desventuras.
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos han estado en conversaciones con los americanos desde hace años y en los ultimos meses les habran asegurado que tendran lo que haga falta

Aun asi es muy encomiable el sacrificio que estan haciendo, les debemos gratitud eterna, que los rusos ya hablaban de polonia, moldova, lituania, finlandia... y de ahi el resto hasta llegar a alemania


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Están saliendo imitadores de Truñov en la esfera anglófona:



Tuit evidentemente irónico. Se debe de estar burlando de otros tuitiriteros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

nunca han visto acero expuesto a un intenso fuego



Chaini dijo:


> He pasado por un hilo donde las lumbreras putinescas ponen en duda las imágenes de Bucha, por que los tanques abandonados rusos estaban demasiado oxidados en tan poco tiempo, que es imposible. Solo hay que mirar esta bomba/misil o lo que sea.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Pérdidas relevantes: T-90 y BUK




Editado un error.


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2022)

__





Medios estatales rusos introducen un revolucionario concepto justificando la limpieza etnica: LOS CIUDADANOS UCRANIANOS SON """""NAZIS PASIVOS."""""


En la sección infantil de RIA Novosti La pieza de propaganda de la infancia dice que una parte significativa de la masa popular de ucranianos son nazis pasivos y debe realizarse una depuración total Sergey Lagovskiv hugs Ludmyla Verginska as they mourn their common friend Igor Lytvynenko, who...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto no es innovativo, es lo de siempre

genocidio

Como no pueden justificarlo como limpieza etnica al ser eslavos, ni religiosa porque son ortodoxos, les queda la justificacion politica, son nazis de palabra, obra y omision asi que justificadisimo el matarlos a todos y quedarse con el territorio

porque al final es quedarse con el territorio, como si rusia no tuviese ya bastante


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Tiene que haber muchas más bajas de personal.
> 
> Los carros llevan 3 tripulantes, si aceptamos 2 bajas, ya son 1396.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida contar los varones adultos que mueren en la cama con los pantalones bajados. Son 2 bajas cada disparo.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

Interesante,

El legado tóxico de Merkel': Alemania se acerca a un ajuste de cuentas sobre los lazos con Rusia




> No hace ni cuatro meses que Angela Merkel recogió la gigantesca reina de madera del ajedrez que estaba en un rincón de su oficina y sacó de su escritorio el retrato enmarcado en plata de la emperatriz rusa Catalina la Grande cuando salía de la cancillería alemana para el ultima vez.



Su reputación parecía bastante segura: durante 16 años de lucha contra la crisis casi implacable, más o menos había mantenido el espectáculo europeo en el camino y preservado la prosperidad y la estabilidad de su propio país. Cuando se les pidió que evaluaran su tiempo en el cargo en general, el 80 por ciento de los alemanes dijo que había sido bueno.

Semanas después, la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Putin puso al descubierto el costo de esa prosperidad y el vacío de esa estabilidad. La prensa alemana ahora publica artículos diarios que diseccionan lo que un destacado comentarista ha llamado “el legado tóxico de Merkel”. Ahora está acusada de dejar a Ucrania, Europa y la propia Alemania a merced del Kremlin a través de una serie de graves errores de cálculo, desde la indulgencia diplomática hacia Moscú y el gasto insuficiente crónico en el ejército hasta una estrategia energética basada en hidrocarburos rusos baratos.

“Señora canciller”, como dijo el lunes Mateusz Morawiecki, el primer ministro polaco, “fueron precisamente las políticas de Alemania durante los últimos diez o 15 años las que significaron que Rusia hoy tiene una fuerza basada en su monopolio sobre las materias primas”.

Un día antes, el presidente Zelensky de Ucrania había invitado a Merkel a visitar los escenarios de las atrocidades rusas en Bucha y ser testigo de lo que “ha llevado la política de concesiones a Rusia en los últimos 14 años”.

Merkel, de 67 años, que está trabajando en sus memorias, se ha mantenido reservada en gran medida desde el comienzo de la guerra, y solo apareció con dos breves declaraciones escritas en las que condenó el ataque contra Ucrania, pero dijo que se mantuvo firme en su decisión de obstruir el camino del país. a la membresía de la OTAN en 2008.

Sin embargo, la fijación en sus decisiones individuales a menudo parece una forma de actividad de desplazamiento que distrae del punto central: el lío en el que se encuentra su país hoy se debe a tres décadas de errores colectivos por parte de prácticamente todo el establecimiento alemán.

Como dijo recientemente Wolfgang Schäuble, ministro de finanzas de Merkel durante mucho tiempo: “Yo también pensé que teníamos que cooperar con Rusia. Hoy sé que estaba equivocado. Todos estábamos equivocados”.

Después de la caída del muro de Berlín en 1989, dos generaciones de líderes políticos y empresariales alemanes intentaron sistemáticamente llevar a Rusia a Europa y capitalizar sus vastos recursos naturales.

Fue Helmut Kohl, el primer canciller de la Alemania reunificada, quien insistió en admitir a los rusos en el G8 y el Consejo de Europa e inicialmente se resistió a la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, argumentando en 1997 que “ahora era necesario vincular la red de asociaciones con Rusia cada vez más cerca”.

Y fue Gerhard Schröder, su sucesor socialdemócrata, quien desvió a Alemania de la energía nuclear hacia las energías renovables y el gas ruso, forjando una estrecha amistad con Putin y allanando el camino para el gasoducto Nord Stream original desde Rusia en uno de sus actos finales como canciller.

El lema rector de la política rusa de Schröder fue Annäherung durch Verflechtung (acercamiento a través del enredo), la idea de que Moscú podría salir del frío y convertirse en un socio responsable en el orden europeo posterior a la Guerra Fría a través de los lazos del comercio y el conocimiento personal. .

Merkel llegó al poder en 2005 prometiendo una especie de ruptura con estas tradiciones. El manifiesto electoral de su partido denunciaba explícitamente el daño causado a la posición internacional de Alemania por el “vaciamiento sistemático de la OTAN y las políticas de Rusia y China desprovistas de principios” por parte de Schröder.


Como señala el analista británico John Lough en su libro El problema ruso de Alemania, en su primera visita a Moscú como canciller se reunió con grupos de la sociedad civil rusa y destacó la importancia de los “valores democráticos”.

A diferencia de Schröder, cuya relación con Putin se había cimentado a través de almuerzos privados, visitas a saunas borrachos y Navidades compartidas, los tratos de Merkel con el presidente ruso fueron serios.

Si bien ambos líderes habían pasado años de formación en la Alemania Oriental socialista y cada uno hablaba bien el idioma del otro, aunque con el tiempo conversaron cada vez más en alemán a medida que el ruso de Merkel se oxidaba, sus encuentros tendían a ser asuntos espinosos y desconfiados.

Sin embargo, durante los primeros años de su cancillería, la inercia entró en acción y el enfoque de Alemania hacia Rusia rápidamente volvió a ser tipo, una mezcla de idealismo sobre las intenciones de Moscú, simpatía por su desconfianza hacia la OTAN y apetito por su gas y petróleo.

Esto tuvo graves consecuencias para Ucrania desde el principio. El país tenía una gran importancia para Rusia porque aproximadamente las tres cuartas partes de sus exportaciones de gas a Europa fluían a través de tuberías sobre suelo ucraniano. Buscando socavar la posición negociadora de Kiev, Moscú cortó dos veces brevemente este suministro, dejando a los ucranianos sin calefacción en pleno invierno en 2006 y 2009, y trató de establecer rutas alternativas a través del Báltico y el Mar Negro.

Merkel se adaptó repetidamente a la estrategia del Kremlin. En una cumbre OTAN-Rusia de 2008 en Bucarest, jugó un papel decisivo en convencer al presidente Bush de que no ofreciera la membresía de la alianza a Ucrania y Georgia después de que Putin se quejara de que sus preocupaciones no se estaban tomando en serio.

Cinco años más tarde, mientras la Unión Europea intentaba persuadir a Kiev para que firmara un acuerdo de asociación que le costaría unos 3.000 millones de euros al año de comercio con Rusia, Merkel y los demás líderes del bloque ofrecieron un endulzante de solo 610 millones de euros para amortiguar el soplar. Cuando Ucrania recurrió a la UE en busca de ayuda, uno de sus altos diplomáticos dijo en ese momento: “nos escupieron”, mientras que Putin ofreció un acuerdo de gas favorable y un préstamo de 14.000 millones de euros.

El resto es historia: el gobierno ucraniano se unió a Moscú, desencadenando la revolución de Euromaidán que derrocó a la administración de Yanukovych, a pesar de los esfuerzos de Frank-Walter Steinmeier, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Merkel y acólito de Schröder, para negociar una resolución política. Cuatro meses después, Rusia invadió Crimea y desató una guerra en Donbas.

Merkel respondió con un discurso inusualmente fuerte ante el Bundestag, diciendo que las ilusiones de Alemania sobre Putin como un "socio de seguridad" se habían hecho añicos y acusándolo de intentar construir una "esfera de influencia" que tenía más en común con la despiadada gran potencia. conflictos de los siglos XIX y XX que con el orden multilateral del XXI. “El reloj no puede retroceder”, dijo a los parlamentarios. Una de las lecciones de la historia, dijo poco después, era “no estar demasiado preparados para la paz”.

Rusia fue expulsada del G8 y Merkel fue una de las principales artífices del paquete de sanciones más severo que la UE jamás había impuesto a Moscú, que incluía congelamiento de activos, prohibiciones de viaje y un bloqueo a las exportaciones de armas y tecnología militar. Ella tomó la iniciativa en las negociaciones con Francia, Rusia y Ucrania que dieron como resultado una serie de frágiles acuerdos de alto el fuego conocidos como los acuerdos de Minsk. También elevó gradualmente el presupuesto militar de Alemania desde un mínimo histórico del 1,2 por ciento del PIB a poco más del 1,5 por ciento y plantó un grupo de batalla de la OTAN liderado por Alemania en Lituania.

Sin embargo, esas ilusiones no se hicieron añicos por completo. Una semana después de la anexión rusa de Crimea, el director ejecutivo de Siemens, Joe Kaeser, un gran conglomerado industrial alemán, visitó Moscú y promocionó vínculos comerciales más estrechos, describiendo la violencia en Ucrania como “turbulencia a corto plazo”. Meses después, Steinmeier, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Merkel, viajó a la ciudad rusa de Ekaterimburgo y expuso sus esperanzas de una asociación “económico-política” entre Moscú y la UE.

Seis meses después, Berlín permitió que Gazprom, la compañía de gas estatal rusa, firmara un acuerdo "puramente comercial" con cinco empresas energéticas europeas para construir Nord Stream 2, un segundo gasoducto directo de Rusia a Alemania que evita Ucrania.

Ese mismo año, a Gazprom se le permitió comprar la instalación de almacenamiento de gas natural más grande de Europa en Rehden, en el estado alemán de Baja Sajonia, mientras que Rosneft, otra corporación energética estatal rusa, adquirió una participación mayoritaria en la refinería de Schwedt, que suministra aproximadamente el 95 por ciento del gas de Berlín. gasolina, diesel y otros derivados del petróleo.

Vinculada cada vez más al gas ruso por su decisión de eliminar gradualmente los sectores de energía nuclear y carbón de Alemania, Merkel continuó defendiendo Nord Stream 2 y estos otros proyectos durante los años siguientes, insistiendo en que eran acuerdos comerciales privados sin componente geopolítico.

Steinmeier, quien fue elegido presidente en 2017, fue más explícito. El año pasado, hablando poco antes del 80 aniversario de la invasión de la Unión Soviética por parte de la Alemania nazi, enfureció a Ucrania al argumentar que la histórica carga de culpa de Berlín hacia Moscú significaba que las importaciones de gas eran necesarias como “uno de los últimos puentes entre Rusia y Europa”.

Se acumularon más pruebas de la mala fe de Rusia y su absoluta falta de inclinación a utilizar esos puentes para cualquier propósito constructivo. En 2019, Zelimkhan Khangoshvili, un excomandante rebelde checheno, fue asesinado en un parque de Berlín a plena luz del día. Al año siguiente, sus agentes utilizaron novichok, un arma química prohibida, para envenenar al líder de la oposición Alexei Navalny, que fue atendido en un hospital de Berlín hasta que recuperó la salud. Meses después, reunió sus fuerzas alrededor de las fronteras de Ucrania en un ensayo general para la invasión.


Sin embargo, los viejos instintos alemanes de distensión y diálogo tardaron en morir. En su última visita a Moscú en agosto pasado, mientras Navalny languidecía en una prisión rusa, Merkel enfatizó repetidamente la importancia de “hablar entre nosotros” y “mantener abiertos estos canales de comunicación”.

Esta no fue una debilidad personal de Merkel; fue la expresión de una mentalidad nacional profundamente arraigada. En última instancia, ni siquiera la amenaza inminente de invasión acabó con la persistente esperanza alemana de que una sola conversación civilizada más podría ser suficiente para hacer que el Kremlin viera la luz. Dos días antes de la guerra, Scholz hizo un último intento de persuadir a Putin con una copa de champán en Moscú y dijo: “Para nosotros, los alemanes y para todos los europeos, está claro que no se puede lograr una seguridad sostenible contra Rusia, pero solo con Rusia."

Hoy ya no es posible negar que Berlín se metió sin cuidado en una trampa geopolítica gigante, con resultados desastrosos. Para el último año de Merkel en el cargo, Rusia representaba el 55 por ciento de las importaciones de gas de Alemania, lo que significa que, según los cálculos del gobierno, cualquier embargo abrupto podría hundir al país en su recesión más profunda desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La autocrítica está ahora de moda. “La forma en que me aferré a Nord Stream 2 fue claramente un error”, dijo Steinmeier, de 66 años, a Der Tagesspiegel esta semana. “Nos aferramos a puentes en los que Rusia ya no creía, a pesar de las advertencias de nuestros socios. Mi impresión fue que Vladimir Putin no se arriesgaría a la completa ruina económica, política y moral de su país en su locura imperial. En ese punto yo, como otros, estaba equivocado”.

Merkel aún no ha emitido ningún mea culpa de este tipo. No hay ninguna razón por la que deba ahorrarse su parte de responsabilidad en esta hoguera furiosa de la política exterior, de defensa y energética de Alemania. Sin embargo, los errores no fueron solo suyos. Si Alemania se toma en serio aprender lecciones de 30 años de doctrinas rusas bien intencionadas pero finalmente fallidas y aplicarlas al presente, y especialmente a sus futuros tratos con China, necesita mirar más allá de Merkel y en su propio corazón.










‘Merkel’s toxic legacy’: Germany nears a reckoning over ties to Russia


It was not quite four months ago that Angela Merkel packed up the giant wooden chess queen that stood in a corner of her office and removed the silver-framed p




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

maese kasparov lo tiene claro, hay que ir a ganar y rapido


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No sé si somos conscientes de lo que les debemos a los ucranianos. Su determinación por combatir y resistir, en contra incluso de una parte significativa de las opiniones públicas occidentales, nos va a ahorrar, a todos, un sinfin de problemas y futuras contiendas.
> 
> La evidencia de que la ayuda occidental, en cuanto a armamento e inteligencia, junto a la voluntad de resistir pueden inflingir unos daños desemesurados, sino una derrota de la cual ya veremos como sobrevive el regimen, es una señal al resto de actores mundiales que ya estaban preparando sus propias desventuras.
> 
> ...




Exacto, cada euro o dolar invertido hoy en ayudar a Ucrania supone unos cuantos de ahorro para todo Occidente en el futuro...


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Interesante,
> 
> El legado tóxico de Merkel': Alemania se acerca a un ajuste de cuentas sobre los lazos con Rusia
> 
> ...



Visto ahora esta claro que se equivocaron

pero es muy facil hablar desde la distancia, los british tambien les echan en cara la dependencia del gas ruso pero para ellos es facil teniendo acceso a los yacimientos del mar del norte

Joer, lo facil para Alemania era traer gas desde rusia, como para nosotros es traerlo del norte de africa

Al final los procesos tiran hacia el camino de menor resistencia y el gas ruso era abundante y barato, como para decir que no

Por cierto los alemanes pagarian por el gas, pero esos miles de millones acababan en la city de londres bien blanqueaditos


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

La trampa es contra Europa

*Asesor de Putin desde hace mucho tiempo dice que el líder ruso está obsesionado con Ucrania y ha 'caído en una trampa'*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, cometió un grave error de cálculo al invadir Ucrania, lo que desencadenó un conflicto que en última instancia podría extenderse más allá de sus fronteras y posiblemente desencadenar una conflagración mayor, dijo un exasesor presidencial y asesor del Kremlin.

En una entrevista con el Servicio Georgiano de RFE/RL, Gleb Pavlovsky, hablando a través de Zoom desde un lugar desconocido, dijo que la decisión de Putin de invadir Ucrania el 24 de febrero “no tenía sentido político”.

“Todo esto es una decisión personal de Putin. Nadie más que Putin lo habría hecho, ni siquiera Ramzan Kadyrov, si hubiera tenido algo que decir”, dijo Pavlovsky, refiriéndose al gobernante autoritario de la región rusa de Chechenia. "Nadie, incluido yo mismo, se dio cuenta de cuán maniáticamente obsesionado debe haber estado con Ucrania. Subestimamos el grado de decadencia del gobierno ruso".

Disidente durante la era soviética, Pavlovsky cumplió una sentencia de exilio interno antes de la caída de la Unión Soviética. Después del colapso del comunismo, Pavlovsky se convirtió en un "tecnólogo político" y se desempeñó como consultor del Kremlin de 1996 a 2011, luego de lo cual se convirtió en crítico de la presidencia de Putin.


Al igual que otros observadores del Kremlin, Pavlovsky cree que Putin espera el fin de las hostilidades para el 9 de mayo, cuando podría reclamar una "victoria" mientras Rusia marca la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Sus comentarios vienen con las fuerzas rusas en gran parte empantanadas o en retirada en Ucrania, logrando pequeños avances o manteniendo posiciones en el sur, principalmente a lo largo de la costa del Mar Negro. Más de 4 millones de ucranianos se han visto obligados a huir del país en medio del asalto ruso no provocado.

Durante su invasión, Human Rights Watch y muchos otros han *acusado* a las fuerzas rusas de cometer crímenes de guerra y atrocidades en las áreas ocupadas de las regiones de Chernihiv, Kharkiv y Kyiv.

En su entrevista con RFE/RL, Pavlovsky, de 71 años, dijo que Putin había "caído en una trampa en Ucrania".

“Se suponía que Ucrania era una palanca para presionar a Occidente a discutir sobre temas de seguridad”, dijo Pavlovsky, refiriéndose a las demandas del Kremlin que *Putin emitió por primera vez* en diciembre. "Es un juego de estrategia. Pero me quedé estupefacto al verlo desperdiciar todas las oportunidades de negociación sobre la seguridad genuina de Rusia y, en cambio, optar por este extraño pogromo que él llama una 'operación militar especial'".


Dado que el ejército de Rusia se ha retirado en gran medida de las áreas al norte de Kiev y afirma que ahora se centrará en las áreas del sureste de Ucrania que ya están en manos de los separatistas respaldados por Rusia, Pavlovsky dijo que a Putin le resultará difícil declarar la "victoria".

"Firmar un alto el fuego de inmediato sería lo más inteligente que Rusia podría hacer en este momento. Podría obtener un estado de neutralidad de Ucrania, pero eso equivaldría a casi nada. En cuanto a la 'desmilitarización', que se ha convertido en una propaganda eslogan, el alcance de los daños a la infraestructura militar de Ucrania es lo suficientemente grande como para afirmar que se ha logrado la 'desmilitarización'.

"Rusia intentará mantener los territorios que ha ocupado hasta ahora, especialmente los que bordean el Mar de Azov, pero esto dependerá de la voluntad de los ucranianos de negociar y detener la lucha", dijo Pavlovsky.

Al igual que otros observadores del Kremlin, Pavlovsky cree que Putin espera el fin de las hostilidades para el 9 de mayo, cuando podría reclamar una "victoria" mientras Rusia marca la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Las celebraciones normalmente incluyen un gran desfile militar en la Plaza Roja de Moscú con soldados a paso de ganso, tanques y otros equipos militares.

"Si se alcanza un alto el fuego antes del 9 de mayo, para que Rusia pueda celebrar y 'vender' esto como una victoria, entonces es un buen resultado. Si no, no tendremos paz, las negociaciones se alargarán y Rusia encontrará problemas aún mayores con las sanciones", predice Pavlovsky, advirtiendo que las sanciones plantean una amenaza a largo plazo aún más grave para el bienestar de Rusia.


Cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto, más probable es que Moscú pueda escalar en Ucrania, predice Pavlovsky, con la posibilidad de que se extienda más allá de las fronteras de Ucrania cada vez más.

"Y si Rusia no elige la paz y decide continuar la guerra, entonces podría hacer cosas en Ucrania que harán que este conflicto se intensifique a un nivel imprevisto. Y este próximo nivel tendrá lugar más allá de las fronteras de Ucrania. Esto podría extenderse a lo convencional". una guerra entre Rusia y Occidente, con la OTAN. Cómo se vería exactamente esto es difícil de decir, pero ya no creo que sea impensable e imposible", dijo Pavlovsky.

Si la agresión de Rusia en Ucrania se prolonga, incluidas las crecientes bajas y las pérdidas de hardware, y las sanciones globales comienzan a ser aún más fuertes, Pavlovsky cree que es poco probable que los rusos se vuelvan contra Putin, sino que se unan alrededor de la bandera.


"No creo que la gente se dé cuenta todavía del impacto de las sanciones. Comenzarán a sentirlo en verano. Y tan pronto como se den cuenta de que las sanciones están diseñadas para destruir tanto la economía rusa como la Federación Rusa, todos se unirán para resistir". .

"¿Culparán a Putin oa ellos mismos por ello? ¿Algún ruso que vio tanques alemanes rodando en 1941 culpó a [Josef] Stalin y [Vyacheslav] Molotov?" dijo Pavlovsky, refiriéndose al ex dictador soviético y ministro de Relaciones Exteriores soviético, quien firmó por primera vez un pacto de no agresión con la Alemania nazi que incluía protocolos secretos sobre la división de Europa central y oriental en "esferas de influencia" respectivas, antes de que Hitler lo desechara e invadiera la Unión Soviética. Unión.

La posibilidad de que la élite rusa, los llamados oligarcas, puedan volverse contra Putin también es algo que Pavlovsky se muestra escéptico.

“Esa supuesta teoría asume que los oligarcas gobiernan Rusia. Los oligarcas nunca han gobernado Rusia, incluso durante los tiempos del débil [Boris] Yeltsin”, explicó Pavlovsky, refiriéndose al primer presidente poscomunista de Rusia.

Pavlovsky también desestimó la reciente salida del conocido reformador postsoviético Anatoly Chubais, quien *dejó su puesto* como enviado de Putin para el desarrollo estable.

"Hay una suposición falsa e incluso extraña de que el círculo íntimo de Putin comenzará a distanciarse de él. Esto no sucederá. Y el propio Chubais no era miembro de este círculo íntimo de todos modos. No lo extrañaremos porque ya no está". relevante, no lo ha sido durante años. Es una reliquia política de una era pasada. Si hubiera sido de algún valor para el Kremlin, no se le habría permitido 'escapar'", dijo Pavlovsky.

Informes no confirmados han dicho que Chubais había salido de Rusia y se creía que estaba en Turquía.


Gleb Pavlovsky: "Lo que lamento es que apagué mi cerebro como analista durante ese tiempo y, en cierto modo, doné mi cerebro a 'franquicias del Kremlin y Putin'".
Eso no significa que Putin no pueda enfrentar amenazas a su poder, sobre todo de su círculo íntimo, agregó Pavlovsky.

"No son idealistas. Tienen sus propios diseños en ese trono. Todos están esperando el momento de la transición. Y en realidad está poniendo nervioso a Putin, estar rodeado de personas que anhelan su trono. Especialmente considerando que la mayoría del día- hoy el gobierno del país lo hacen ellos y no él", dijo Pavlovsky.

“Si alguien piensa que Putin está sentado y dirigiendo la economía del país o la vida pública, entonces eso es ridículo. Putin en realidad no es un tipo muy trabajador”, agregó.

Mirando hacia atrás al tiempo que trabajó con Putin, Pavlovsky dijo que ahora se arrepiente de algo.

"Lo que lamento es que apagué mi cerebro como analista durante ese tiempo y, en cierto modo, doné mi cerebro a 'franquicias del Kremlin y Putin'", explicó. "Ahora me doy cuenta de que debería haber tenido una perspectiva más amplia de las cosas, que debería haber reconocido las características del sistema que estábamos construyendo.

“Putin es un hijo de este sistema. Putin se irá, de una forma u otra, pero el sistema permanecerá”.









Longtime Putin Adviser Says Russian Leader Is Obsessed With Ukraine And Has 'Stepped Into A Trap'


Gleb Pavlovsky, a Kremlin spin doctor and former adviser to Vladimir Putin who later became a critic, says the Russian leader has fallen into a trap in Ukraine. In an interview with RFE/RL's Georgian Service, Pavlovsky predicts Russia's invasion of Ukraine will cost Putin and Russia dearly.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

Me da la impresión de que la confrontación en el este y sureste de Ucrania no va a beneficiar mucho a los ucranianos ya que van a necesitar de artilleria pesada tanto fija como móvil , T/A y aviación de las que son carentes en ambos casos, aunque tengan ideas bastante "innovadoras" como lanzar Stugna anticarro y conseguir derribar helicópteros de ataque KA-52.
Se impone la astucia y, como siempre, conocimiento del terreno que tanto beneficia a los locales.
Sí, el conocimiento del terreno es un arma decisiva en la mayoría de los casos así como las dificultades del terreno embarrado que es visto como obstáculo muchas veces insalvable para los foráneos y un aliado para los locales que saben por donde desplazarse.

Ucrania ni ningún país fronterizo con Rusia puede vivir el resto de su historia con una espada de Damocles sobre su cabeza, algunos ya tienen su salvavidas mediante la incorporación a la Otan u otras soluciones como BASES y espero que la OTAN se moje pero bien y termine con esta carnicería que ya se está empezando a desatar y es que en la guerra no todo vale.
Para cuándo una entrada de tropas de occidente con cualquier pretexto como crímenes de guerra, destrucción de ciudades hasta sus cimientos, etc. (no quiero extenerme). Los rusos qué excusa enarbolaban? que todos eran nazis?????? Seamos realistas.
La excusa la tenemos, hay que mojarse y enviar al oso ruso a su cueva de una vez para siempre. 
Ojalá el pueblo ruso se de cuenta de lo que le están haciendo y logre de una vez por todas unos dirigentes honrados...más o menos.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

BOOOM


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Tiene que haber muchas más bajas de personal.
> 
> Los carros llevan 3 tripulantes, si aceptamos 2 bajas, ya son 1396.
> 
> ...



Primero hay que creerse todas esas bajas que dicen los ucranianos, que son demasiado exageradas, de primeras, las pérdidas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible, está más cerca de 50 aparatos derribados entre aviones y helicópteros que la barbaridad que dice ahí.


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Muy atentos, el material estratégico del Sahel es exactamente el mismo que el de Ucrania: el uranio.
> A ver qué opina Francia sobre el tema, ellos sí que tienen unas cuantas centrales a las que asegurarles el suministro de combustible.
> 
> 
> ...



Francia se ha ido o están a punto de irse de Mali, alegando que el Gobierno ha contratado al grupo Wagner.


----------



## Trumbo (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El motivo por el que algunos vehículos están tan oxidados es porque se incendiaron, pero como la mayoría de follaputis de este foro no han trabajado en siderurgia o con metales, desconocen cosas tan básicas como esa.



Normal la ignorancia de la horda FollaPutins. De régimen analfabeto, borregada analfabeta.


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la confrontación en el este y sureste de Ucrania no va a beneficiar mucho a los ucranianos ya que van a necesitar de artilleria pesada tanto fija como móvil , T/A y aviación de las que son carentes en ambos casos, aunque tengan ideas bastante "innovadoras" como lanzar Stugna anticarro y conseguir derribar helicópteros de ataque KA-52.
> Se impone la astucia y, como siempre, conocimiento del terreno que tanto beneficia a los locales.
> Sí, el conocimiento del terreno es un arma decisiva en la mayoría de los casos así como las dificultades del terreno embarrado que es visto como obstáculo muchas veces insalvable para los foráneos y un aliado para los locales que saben por donde desplazarse.
> 
> ...



La OTAN es la primera interesada en alargar la guerra, por eso, la provocó y luego pone su maquinaria de cine para culpar a Rusia de matanzas.


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La OTAN es la primera interesada en alargar la guerra, por eso, la provocó y luego pone su maquinaria de cine para culpar a Rusia de matanzas.



Extiendete un poco más porque no entiendo como la otan provocó la guerra.


----------



## Chaini (7 Abr 2022)

Comunicaciones especiales, ahora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Extiendete un poco más porque no entiendo como la otan provocó la guerra.



Ya sabes que como Rusia no quiere tener frontera con países OTAN por aquello del tiempo de impacto de un misil en su territorio, ha intentado invadir Ucrania para llevar su frontera hasta un país OTAN.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOM



Potencia: 7
Estilo: 8
Altura: 9

Nota Final: 8


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> porque al final es quedarse con el territorio, como si rusia no tuviese ya bastante



Es culpa de occidente por imponer sanciones a Rusia. A Rusia no le queda otra opción más que ocupar toda Ucrania. Los rusos nunca hacen nada malo, es siempre culpa de occidente que les agrede:


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> ya, todo eso está muy bien,
> 
> además tengo un pollón enorme
> 
> casi toda mi fama viene de eso, en verdad



Todo fue un troleo. Nadie te conoce ni saben nada de ti. El mundo es un pañuelo pero no para tanto.  

No te olvides de postear en el mejor hilo de la guerra.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Extiendete un poco más porque no entiendo como la otan provocó la guerra.



perfil del 2013 con apenas 5000 mensajes, entra a criticar la OTAN en este hilo

Ni te molestes, ignore y a seguir


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

No se si esto será cierto, el articulo al que hace referencia si existe
Utilizar métodos nazis para desnazificar es algo incongruente? todos los ucros son nazis por acción u omisión


*Las noticias estatales de Rusia exigen la 'liquidación' de los ucranianos a medida que aumenta la evidencia de crímenes de guerra contra civiles*
*Un escalofriante artículo de propaganda dice que 'una parte significativa de la masa popular' de los ucranianos son 'nazis pasivos' y que 'debe llevarse a cabo una purificación total'*

Una demanda en las noticias estatales de Rusia para la "liquidación" de los ucranianos que se oponen a su invasión ha aparecido incluso cuando aumentan las pruebas de los crímenes de guerra de Moscú contra civiles en Buchan, Chernihiv, Kharkiv y otros lugares.

La escalofriante pieza de propaganda titulada “¿Qué debería hacer Rusia con Ucrania?” publicado por la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti, declara que las fuerzas rusas no deberían hacer distinciones tajantes entre militares y civiles de Ucrania.

“La desnazificación es necesaria cuando una parte importante de la población, muy probablemente la mayoría, ha sido absorbida y llevada a la política por el régimen nazi. Es decir, cuando la hipótesis “la gente es buena – el gobierno es malo” no funciona”, afirma.


El régimen de Putin afirma, sin pruebas, que su invasión de Ucrania es necesaria para “desnazificar” lo que considera una región de Rusia esclava de los fascistas.

El artículo de RIA, escrito por Timofei Sergeitsev, continúa diciendo que “una parte significativa de la masa popular, que son nazis pasivos, cómplices del nazismo, también es culpable… Los criminales de guerra y los nazis activos deben ser castigados de manera aproximada y demostrativa. Se debe llevar a cabo una purificación total”.

Cada vez hay más pruebas de violaciones y ejecuciones de civiles ucranianos por parte de soldados rusos, tras el descubrimiento de fosas comunes y otras atrocidades dejadas por las fuerzas rusas en retirada en ciudades como Bucha, en el norte de Ucrania.

Las preocupaciones de que Moscú había planeado la muerte de un gran número de civiles ucranianos se han incrementado por la aparición de un documento del gobierno ruso que da instrucciones a sus tropas sobre cómo cavar y llenar fosas civiles masivas de "emergencia".

El documento está fechado en septiembre de 2021, mucho después de que las fuerzas rusas comenzaran a concentrarse cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.

Según el experto en Europa del Este Sergej Sumlenny , exdirector del grupo de expertos Heinrich Böll (afiliado al Partido Verde alemán), el documento es evidencia de que “Rusia había planeado tomar Kiev en tres días y obligar a Ucrania a capitular”, y que Moscú estaba planeando “un genocidio de una escala nunca vista desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial”.

Afirma que las unidades del ejército ruso iban a ser seguidas por miles de policías antidisturbios y que el ejército ruso había traído 45.000 bolsas para cadáveres y crematorios móviles.

“Estoy seguro de que planearon ejecuciones masivas para Ucrania”, tuiteó.

El Kremlin niega que haya habido ataques deliberados contra civiles ucranianos por parte de sus tropas.

Sin embargo, los funcionarios ucranianos dicen que temen descubrir evidencia de más atrocidades como las encontradas en Bucha. Las fuerzas rusas fueron acusadas de cometer crímenes similares en Afganistán y Chechenia, para aterrorizar a los civiles y disuadirlos de unirse o ayudar a la resistencia armada.

Volodymyr Zelensky ha dicho que el artículo de RIA debería usarse como evidencia para un futuro tribunal contra los criminales de guerra rusos.

“El mismo día, 3 de abril, cuando el mundo se horrorizó al ver los cuerpos de los asesinados en Bucha, se publicó un artículo que justificaba el genocidio de los ucranianos en el sitio web de la agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA Novosti”, agregó el presidente de Ucrania.

“Se dice que hasta el nombre de nuestro estado debe ser borrado. Virtualmente, se dice que las muertes de tantos de nuestra gente en la guerra solo son bienvenidas”.

Vera Ageeva, una politóloga rusa que leyó el artículo de RIA, dijo*I*ella pensó que era "algo genocida". Ella dijo que el artículo y los ataques de las fuerzas rusas contra civiles ucranianos eran signos del “cleptofascismo” ruso.

“Estos son crímenes de guerra del ejército ruso”, dijo. “Investigaciones internacionales revelarán nombres concretos de víctimas y de asesinos. Esta es la página más negra de la historia rusa moderna”.

Una indicación de lo que les depararía a los ucranianos si Rusia obtuviera el control de su país, el artículo de RIA dice que “una mayor desnazificación de… la población consiste en la reeducación, que se logra mediante… una censura estricta: no solo en la esfera política, pero necesariamente también en el ámbito de la cultura y la educación”.

Repite el estribillo ahora estándar del Kremlin de que Ucrania no es un país real. “El ucraniano es una construcción anti-rusa artificial que no tiene su propia civilización”.

El artículo de RIA también pide “la creación de un tribunal para crímenes de lesa humanidad en la antigua Ucrania”. Agrega: “A este respecto, Rusia debería actuar como custodio de los juicios de Nuremberg”.



> *Los sueños zaristas de Putin*
> El artículo de RIA parece estar imitando en parte la reinvención de Vladimir Putin de la historia rusa y ucraniana, presentada en un ensayo incoherente de 6.800 palabras de julio de 2021, titulado "Sobre la unidad histórica de rusos y ucranianos".
> Al dictador le gusta canalizar la propaganda religiosa, casi mística, de los zares. Esto apela a su sentido del imperio ruso y la tradición eslava, que surge del período de San Vladimir, el Gran Príncipe de Kiev, alrededor del año 980 d. C., y constituye la base de su opinión de que Ucrania no es, y nunca podrá ser, un país independiente. .
> La cruzada de Putin recibe una mancha de credibilidad moral por el respaldo de la corrupta y reaccionaria Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa.
> ...











Russian state news demands 'liquidation' of Ukrainians as evidence of war crimes mounts


Chilling propaganda piece says 'a significant part of the popular mass' of Ukrainians are 'passive Nazis' and a 'total purification should be carried out'




inews.co.uk







https://docs.cntd.ru/document/420284277?marker=8Q20M5


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

Der Spiegel habla de conversaciones interceptadas donde los rusos reconocen matanzas de civiles en Bucha (PAYWALL desafortunadamente)









(S+) Russische Soldaten besprachen Gräueltaten gegen Zivilisten über Funk


Die Bilder von ermordeten Zivilisten aus Butscha schockieren die Welt. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen hat der BND Funkverkehr mutmaßlicher Täter mitgeschnitten. Demnach gehören die brutalen Taten zur Strategie von Putins Armee.




www-spiegel-de.translate.goog






*Russian soldiers discussed atrocities against civilians over the radio*
The images of murdered civilians from Bucha shock the world. According to SPIEGEL information, the BND recorded the radio traffic of suspected perpetrators. Accordingly, the brutal acts are part of the strategy of Putin's army.


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya sabes que como Rusia no quiere tener frontera con países OTAN por aquello del tiempo de impacto de un misil en su territorio, ha intentado invadir Ucrania para llevar su frontera hasta un país OTAN.



En honor a la verdad no mienten, la idea es llegar a Lisboa. 









De Lisboa a Vladivostok: Putin busca “construir una Eurasia abierta”, según el expresidente Medvedev


El actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso reiteró que el objetivo de Moscú es “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania, tareas que “no se llevan a cabo de la noche a la mañana”




www.larazon.es


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Visto ahora esta claro que se equivocaron
> 
> pero es muy facil hablar desde la distancia, los british tambien les echan en cara la dependencia del gas ruso pero para ellos es facil teniendo acceso a los yacimientos del mar del norte
> 
> ...



El gas iba a venir de Rusia en cualquier caso porque era más barato, pero lo injustificable es no tener un plan B por si pasaba algo así. Después de Crimea se planteó definitivamente construir dos planatas regasificadoras como algo urgente y aún no han comenzado las obras. Eso es lo grave.

Podían mirar quien ha estado retrasando eso, hay nombres por ahí sobre todo en el SPD que no me parecen de fiar. Uno es el presidente de Brandeburgo, Dietmar Woidke, que hasta hace nada aún estaba como Orbán siendo condescendiente con Putin y se sabe que lo conoce personalmente también. En Die Linke era de esperar, ahí están los comunistas de la RDA, pero en el SPD no era sólo Schröder amigo de Putin. Recuerden que Merkel siempre gobernó en coalición con el SPD.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

Fuck you Russians, Fuck you Putin


----------



## Chaplin (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Francia se ha ido o están a punto de irse de Mali, alegando que el Gobierno ha contratado al grupo Wagner.



Eso no te lo crees ni tu, esta hasta un contingente del ejército español en Mali. De Mali no se quieren ir porque hay uranio, ¿sino con que van a hacer funcionar las centrales nucleares?


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

La foto es del 28/03/2022.
A _Oryx_ cada vez se lo ponen más difícil. A ver quién es el guapo que identifica esto.
Recuerdo los viejos tiempos en los que le enviaban fotos con las matrículas identificativas para facilitarle el trabajo


----------



## LurkerIII (7 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es culpa de occidente por imponer sanciones a Rusia. A Rusia no le queda otra opción más que ocupar toda Ucrania. Los rusos nunca hacen nada malo, es siempre culpa de occidente que les agrede:





Es la mentalidad medieval, esta gente no tiene cabida en el mundo moderno.

Antiguamente si un país quería X y no lo había en su terreno, lo conquistaba por la fuerza y punto. Pero en algún momento del siglo XX (probablemente en la IWW) las guerras de conquista dejaron de compensar, y por mucho. Las materias primas dejan de ser la principal fuente de riqueza, pasando a serlo la fuerza de trabajo. Países históricamente pobres en materias primas pasan a ser riquísimos porque manejan el comercio, se capitalizan y no se meten en guerras. Compro cacao y vendo chocolate con un 500% de beneficio, cero muertos.

Los medievales estos siguen pensando en términos de Lebensraum: "no tengo uranio, Ucrania tiene uranio, mi necesita matar ucranianos y tener minas". ¿A qué coste, alma de cántaro? Habrías podido comprar todo el uranio necesario para los próximos 10.000 años a una fracción del coste de la guerra. Hitler intentó ir a por el petróleo ruso por las malas, y le salió regular. En cambio, la Alemania moderna tiene todo cuanto petróleo y gas necesita, sin tener que sacrificar a su población.

Ejemplo en carne propia: España perdió las colonias, primero Cuba (que era la región más rica del reino), y luego Marruecos (que era la principal fuente de fertilizantes). El país, en conjunto, no sufrió ningún revés económico. Lo que sí nos jodió bien fue meternos en una guerra civil.


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Eso no te lo crees ni tu, esta hasta un contingente del ejército español en Mali. De Mali no se quieren ir porque hay uranio, ¿sino con que van a hacer funcionar las centrales nucleares?



Me limitó a leer:









El ejército de Malí recibe helicópteros de combate Mi-24P Hind-F de Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


El gobierno militar de Malí ha recibido de Rusia dos helicópteros de combate Mi-24P Hind-F, según pudo comprobar un periodista de la AFP, que también vio al menos cinco camiones de transporte.




galaxiamilitar.es













Francia anuncia la retirada militar de Malí, pero permanecerá en la región – Galaxia Militar


Francia y sus socios europeos que luchan contra los militantes islamistas en Malí iniciarán su retirada militar del país y elaborarán antes de junio un plan sobre cómo continuarán sus operaciones en la región, según un comunicado conjunto emitido este jueves.




galaxiamilitar.es
 












Alemania analiza el fin de la misión militar en Mali. – Galaxia Militar


Las tropas alemanas han estado estacionadas en Malí durante casi nueve años. Pero la misión de la Bundeswehr podría terminar pronto. Los críticos en Berlín cuestionan su propósito. Y el propio Malí está buscando nuevos aliados.




galaxiamilitar.es













Dinamarca retirará sus tropas de Malí tras las exigencias de la Junta. – Galaxia Militar


Dinamarca anunció ayer jueves que retirará de Malí un contingente de 100 soldados recién desplegado tras reiteradas demandas, que Copenhague ha denunciado como un "juego político" de la junta militar.




galaxiamilitar.es













Estonia amenaza con retirar sus tropas de Mali si el gobierno de Bamako contrato a la empresa privada rusa Wagner. – Galaxia Militar


Estonia advirtió ayer miércoles que retirará sus tropas de Malí si el país de África Occidental sigue adelante con el acuerdo para contratar a la empresa de seguridad privada rusa Wagner Group, según informaron los medios de comunicación estonios, la última voz que se opone al acuerdo con...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Primero hay que creerse todas esas bajas que dicen los ucranianos, que son demasiado exageradas, de primeras, las pérdidas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible, está más cerca de 50 aparatos derribados entre aviones y helicópteros que la barbaridad que dice ahí.




Vd. se puede creer lo que quiera. En occidente es Vd. libre de hacer de su capa un sayo. En otros lugares no.
Pero estos señores, llevan haciendo un recuento de vehículos perdidos por los orcos en la invasión:
Attack On Europe: Documenting Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
Indican los números de serie de los vehículos que ha perdido Putinia para verificarlo, llevan contabilizados *2571

Y ellos mismos dicen que es tal el número que tienen una larga lista de vehículos perdidos por verificar, de hecho, algunos quedan en semejante estado que NO LOS CUENTAN.*


Puede tener la certeza de que también hay vehículos que no se cuentan porque han sido literalmente tragados por el barro, y aunque sean unas pocas docenas, siguen siendo pérdidas para Putín.

Venga, a disfrutar de la espectacular operación Zurullo, que todavía queda función. Aunque los orcos cada vez van a funcionar peor.
Pero todo es parte del plan del zar enano. 
Genius!.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

APROVECHANDO QUE ES LA PAGINA 666 DE ESTA MIERDA DE HILO.

PASO A DERROEROS LOS 7 NVCLEOS DEL ALMA 

CON ESTE MENSAJE DE RESINES. RECORDANDO QUE INTENTO PARAR LA GUERRA COMO AGENTE SECRETO DE LA FAMILIA REAL BRITANICA

PERO QUE ACABO CHIPEADO​
666​




​


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)

Más torretas voladoras...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

DESPUES DE LA CONFENSION DE RESINES

SABEIS QUE NUNCA JAMAS VOLVEREIS A HACER " VIDA NORMAL " POR EL CHIPAZO QUE OS HAN MENTIDO

A LOS VACUNADOS OTANICOS CAGAHILOS

BOOOM

MUERTOS EN VIDA

PERDISTEIS LA GUERRA ​


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El gas iba a venir de Rusia en cualquier caso porque era más barato, pero lo injustificable es no tener un plan B por si pasaba algo así. Después de Crimea se planteó definitivamente construir dos planatas regasificadoras como algo urgente y aún no han comenzado las obras. Eso es lo grave.
> 
> Podían mirar quien ha estado retrasando eso, hay nombres por ahí sobre todo en el SPD que no me parecen de fiar. Uno es el presidente de Brandeburgo, Dietmar Woidke, que hasta hace nada aún estaba como Orbán siendo condescendiente con Putin y se sabe que lo conoce personalmente también. En Die Linke era de esperar, ahí están los comunistas de la RDA, pero en el SPD no era sólo Schröder amigo de Putin. Recuerden que Merkel siempre gobernó en coalición con el SPD.



no, si, ya, eso si

Pero no solo son los alemanes, el mundo moderno se basa en produccion "just in time", eliminar redundancias y stock almacenado, tener lo justo para que la fabrica funcione las siguientes 24 horas y ya

En viaje a Angola, fui a ver una fabrica de la CocaCola, estaba a las afueras de Luanda, en una finca gigantesca en medio de la nada, el edificio rodeado de un mar de contenedores de 18 pies, cientos de contenedores, apilados en lineas de tres y cuatro alturas y un ejercito de megacarretillas elevadoras moviendolos de un lado para el otro

Total que le pregunto al gerente que que coño era ese ajetreo y me dijo que tenian almacenado seis meses stock de TODO lo que se necesitaba para que funcionase la fabrica, materias primas, azucar, material de oficina, reactivos de laboratorio, piezas de repuesto, combustible para los generadores de electricidad... hasta jaboncillos para los lavabos. Lo unico que no tenian almacenado era el agua (que sacaban de un pozo) y la comida fresca para la cantina, que se compraba localmente. Me decia todo orgulloso que en caso de holocausto zombie, ellos podian cerrar la verja y seguir sacando cocacolas durante 6 meses.

Imaginate la cantidad de pasta enterrada ahi, necesario porque al parecer tardaban entre 12 y 18 meses en importar cosas de fuera entre permisos, licencias, tarifas y sobornos... no tenian otro remedio

Decirle a alemania que tuviese preparada infraestructura para substituir el 50% de su input energetico "por si acaso..." es normal que tuviese prioridad baja, porque lo que ha pasado en ucrania es cosa del loco del Putin, al parecer ni sus colaboradores mas cercanos pensaban que se atreveria. Asi que haciendo analisis de riesgos, le das un valor alto por la seriedad del evento pero un valor bajo por la probabilidad... y el presupuesto a otra cosa

Es parecido a lo que nos paso con los respiradores y mascarillas al principio del covid, todo el mundo en pelotas


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocer una cosa, y es que vuestros amigüitos nazis del Azov están aguantando como campeones en Mariupol.

Ya van 3 semanas aguantando como jabalíes ante el cerco checheno y los ataques de artillería pesada. Al césar lo que es del césar.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Chechenos haciendose un tiktok para impresionar a alguna cabra



No me jodeas, esto no puede ser verdad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay que reconocer una cosa, y es que vuestros amigüitos nazis del Azov están aguantando como campeones en Mariupol.
> 
> Ya van 3 semanas aguantando como jabalíes ante el cerco checheno y los ataques de artillería pesada. Al césar lo que es del césar.



sip tambien lo ha dicho algun mando o comunicado oficial ruso. les reconocen la competencia.


el problema es que son un " mindset " nazi =
" narrativa epica de preparase para una guerra por la identidad racial y territorial "

usado por un "mindset" judio jazaro "nazi" =
somos los elegidos por nuestro coño moreno y tenemos mandar en el mundo causando estrgaos en los pueblos ( por que es voluntad de su "dios") y vale hacer lo que sea para mandar nosotros, engañar, llorar, matar hasta a los propios envenenar a traicion, simular, lo que sea
y si todo sale mal entocnes : victimismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Más ayuda para Ucrania, curioso lo de nuestro bobierno de no comunicar lo UE se envía imagino que no querrán que los podemitas que iban a dimitir lo tengan que hacer. En el envío va artillería:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer enviamos


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Abr 2022)

Frankfurt Allemaigne Zeitung.


*Las tropas rusas han reducido a escombros a Mariupol. Pero aún no han conquistado la ciudad portuaria: su destructividad incluso beneficia a los defensores ucranianos.*



Jayson Geroux mira el mapa de Mariupol el día 41 de la guerra y se sorprende. "Hay estos dedos que sobresalen de la ciudad, es extraño", dice el comandante canadiense, un experto comprobado en guerra urbana.

“Normalmente bloquearías la ciudad, concentrarías tu potencia de fuego en un lado y trabajarías metódicamente desde allí. Pero los rusos se acercan desde todas las direcciones posibles”. *Así se hacen los “dedos”. Se extienden hasta el ayuntamiento por el norte y hasta el teatro por el oeste. “Es peligroso porque los ucranianos podrían cortar esos dedos.”* Y esa no es la única observación que sorprende al canadiense, quien ha estado entrenando soldados en la guerra urbana durante muchos años.
Desde principios de marzo, las tropas rusas han estado sitiando, disparando y bombardeando Mariupol, la ciudad portuaria del mar de Azov. La destrucción es masiva. El noventa por ciento de la infraestructura había sido destruida, el cuarenta por ciento de manera irrevocable, dijo el alcalde Vadym Boychenko a principios de esta semana. Unas 130.000 personas siguen atrapadas, el triple de las que vivían en la ciudad antes de la guerra. Se dice que más de 5.000 civiles murieron durante los ataques. Al igual que Bucha , Mariupol se ha convertido en un símbolo de una guerra en la que Rusia no se atiene a las reglas y hace caso omiso del derecho internacional humanitario todos los días .


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La foto es del 28/03/2022.
> A _Oryx_ cada vez se lo ponen más difícil. A ver quién es el guapo que identifica esto.
> Recuerdo los viejos tiempos en los que le enviaban fotos con las matrículas identificativas para facilitarle el trabajo



Hay un BMD-4 muy claro y lo que parece un D-44, yo si fuera él metería esas cosas a la categoría de "Unknown vehicle" y no perdería mucho el tiempo, es que es una locura eso.




McNulty dijo:


> Hay que reconocer una cosa, y es que vuestros amigüitos nazis del Azov están aguantando como campeones en Mariupol.
> 
> Ya van 3 semanas aguantando como jabalíes ante el cerco checheno y los ataques de artillería pesada. Al césar lo que es del césar.



Todo gracias a los militares de la OTAN y submarinistas británicos que se esconden en el laboratorio nazi de armas biológicas de 8 plantas que hay debajo del Azovstal 




Chaini dijo:


> Comunicaciones especiales, ahora.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016318
> ...



Son parte de un sistema antiaéreo BUK (antes lo reporté mal en otro post)


----------



## Alpharius (7 Abr 2022)

Parece que con los refuerzos de las tropas rusas pasa lo mismo que con los refuerzos de sus blindados


----------



## At4008 (7 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Parece que con los refuerzos de las tropas rusas pasa lo mismo que con los refuerzos de sus blindados





Ahora es cuando empieza a llegar la élite del ejército ruso. Me da artrosis de imaginarme a ese tío metido en un tanque.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Visto ahora esta claro que se equivocaron
> 
> pero es muy facil hablar desde la distancia, los british tambien les echan en cara la dependencia del gas ruso pero para ellos es facil teniendo acceso a los yacimientos del mar del norte
> 
> ...



no, desde 2008 estaban mas que avisados pero claro, lo mas facil es hacer como si nada, llevarte las comisiones y el que venga despues que arree


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

Desde 2014 realizando túneles y acumulando armas y vituallas.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Aprobado embargo contra gas, petróleo y carbón rusky en el Parlamento Europeo.

_Il Parlamento europeo chiede un embargo totale e immediato su gas, petrolio, carbone e combustibile nucleare russi. _
_513 a favore_​_22 contrari_​_19 astenuti_​_“Well done”, dice @EP_President_


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Mira este post mío de ayer, les han suministrado armas con helicópteros Mi-8:





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Por cierto, hace unos días los rusos afirmaron derribar 2 helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos en la zona de Mariupol (del que hay confirmación visual de 1, ver debajo), ayer creo recordar que los follaputis del foro decían que Rusia había derribado otros 2 Mi-8 en la misma zona (sin confirmación...




www.burbuja.info






Según los follaputis del foro, esos helicópteros van allí para sacar a los líderes de azov y a oficiales de la OTAN  Es posible que saquen a algún herido de la zona en el viaje de vuelta, pero la finalidad de esos paseítos está claro que es otra muy distinta. Aparte del Batallón Azov, está el ejército ucraniano allí, entre ellos divisiones de Marines.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Sí, deben de estar bajo mínimos ya. Ayer si no me equivoco se entregaron 200 infantes de marina ucranianos a los rusos, ya pasaban de seguir esperando lo inevitable. Mariupol es la tercera ciudad más grande ucrania, deben de tener muchos reservas.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay *un BMD-4 muy claro* y lo que parece un D-44, yo si fuera él metería esas cosas a la categoría de "Unknown vehicle" y no perdería mucho el tiempo, es que es una locura eso.




Que Santa Lucía le conserve a _Ustec_ la vista durante muchos años.
  
P.D.: No estoy intentando discutir tu afirmación.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no, desde 2008 estaban mas que avisados pero claro, lo mas facil es hacer como ai nada y el que venga despues que arree
> 
> mira como se reian hace nada. No habra comisiones ni nada por el cuerpo diplomatico germano



Si, si, avisados estabamos todos

El gobierno del reino unido preparo y saco un informe alla por el 2016 sobre el riesgo de pandemia por enfermedad respiratoria virica alla por el 2016, hicieron modelos basados en distintos ratios de infection, transmisibilidad y mortalidad.

Conclusiones? que el pais no estaba preparado, que se necesitaba una reserva de material sanitario, respiradores, etc. que habia riesgo alto de que el pais las pasara putas por no estar preparado y sugerian una serie de acciones urgentes necesarias

y que hizo el gobierno? enterrar el informe, vender la reserva estrategica de material sanitario e ignorar las conclusiones y recomendaciones del informe incluso cuando Italia estaba ya encerrando a la gente en las casas

Insisto, esas cosas es muy facil verlas a toro pasado, pero cualquiera que haya currado en una empresa gorda sabe lo jodido que es sacar un proyecto adelante si los de arriba no lo ven urgente. Y pedirle a un politico que vea algo mas alla del rendimiento personal mas alla del siguiente ciclo electoral es mucho pedir

Es como cuando cae una nevada de la hostia y se cierran los aeropuertos y las vias del tren y se quedan miles de conductores atrapados en la autopista. Aqui en el reino unido pasa una vez cada 10 años o asi, y sale todo dios con que parece mentira que no estemos preparados y que donde estan las quitanieves, etc. Pero claro tener cientos de maquinas ahi paradas durante años esperando a que caiga la gorda no es muy rentable

Conste que tienes razon, los alemanes deberian por lo menos haber diversificado proveedores


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mariupol es la tercera ciudad más grande ucrania, deben de tener muchos reservas.



McTonto golpea de nuevo:


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> McTonto golpea de nuevo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016425



A ok, me he confundido con Odessa. 

Pues la verdad es que me sorprende que los rusos no la hayan conquistado aún, o hay mucha tropa ucraniana bien fijada o los chechenos van pisando huevos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Que Santa Lucía le conserve a _Ustec_ la vista durante muchos años.
> 
> P.D.: No estoy intentando discutir tu afirmación.



Es que el BMD-4 tiene una torreta muy característica en forma, y la torreta que sale ahí entre toda la chatarra cuadra a la perfección en forma y características con ella. Aquí va una foto de google en la que se ve la torreta más o menos desde arriba.


----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

Ucrania va a por el Donbas ocupado:








Las autoridades ucranias piden a los ciudadanos de Donbás que huyan ante la ofensiva de Rusia


Kiev trata de evacuar a civiles de las áreas más castigadas por la artillería a través de corredores humanitarios




www.google.com












Lavrov denuncia un retroceso en las negociaciones por el cambio de postura de Kiev


"La incapacidad de llegar a acuerdos caracteriza una vez más las auténticas intenciones de Kiev y su política de alargar e incluso abortar las negociaciones", afirma el titular de Exteriores




www.elconfidencial.com




EN RELACIÓN A CRIMEA Y EL DONBÁS
Lavrov denuncia un retroceso en las negociaciones por el cambio de postura de Kiev
"La incapacidad de llegar a acuerdos caracteriza una vez más las auténticas intenciones de El ministro de Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, ha denunciado este jueves un retroceso en las negociaciones con Ucrania debido a un cambio de postura de Kiev en relación con la península de Crimea y el Donbás, y la posibilidad de celebrar maniobras militares sin autorización de los países garantes. "La incapacidad de llegar a acuerdos caracteriza una vez más las auténticas intenciones de Kiev y su política de alargar e incluso abortar las negociaciones a través de la renuncia a los entendimientos ya alcanzados", señala Lavrov en una declaración grabada en vídeo y difundida por su departamento en Telegram.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

" KIEV " O QUIEN QUIERA SEA ESE SEÑOR
*QUE DICE QUE*
*se evacue el este ucrania


FARLOPENSKY DA POR PERDIDO EL ESTE UCRAÑA

¡ CORRED INSENSATOS !







*

*QUE VIENE TODA LA RUSADA *


7.0K views@TheRealKimShady, 15:24

*Kyiv tells residents of east Ukraine to evacuate ‘now’*
AFP
April 6, 2022 9:39 am






Source: Pixabay 



Ukraine on Wednesday told residents of the country’s eastern regions to evacuate “now” or “risk death” due to a feared Russian attack.
“The governors of the Kharkiv, Lugansk and Donetsk regions are calling on the population to leave these territories and are doing everything to ensure that the evacuations take place in an organised manner,” deputy prime minister Iryna Vereshchuk wrote on Telegram.
The call for urgent evacuations comes as Ukraine says Russian forces are regrouping to launch a fresh offensive in the country’s east after retreating from the Kyiv region.
Vereshchuk asked residents to cooperate with authorities, saying Kyiv will “not be able to help” them after an attack.
“It has to be done now because later people will be under fire and face the threat of death. There is nothing they will be able to do about it, nor will we be able to help,” she said.
“It is necessary to evacuate as long as this possibility exists. For now, it still exists,” she added.
The Kremlin has declared that Ukraine’s Donbas is now a priority for the Russian army.
NATO believes Moscow aims to take control of the whole Donbas region in eastern Ukraine with the aim of creating a corridor from Russia to annexed Crimea.​


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ucrania va a por el Donbas ocupado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las tornas han cambiado

Cada ucraniano muerto refuerza la postura de ucrania y cada ruso muerto debilita la de rusia

Como dicen los anglos "in for a penny, in for a pound"

Esto va a ir hasta el final, ucrania no se puede quedar a medias, o todo o nada


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)

Soldados con "katiuskas" y chándal de tactel camuflaje......


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

A ver si llegan pronto los sistemas anti-dron estadounidenses, y así pueden librarse de la lacra de los Orlan-10, si logran mantenerlos a raya reducirán notablemente las capacidades de la artillería rusa, porque este tipo de sistemas es lo que principalmente emplean para darles coordenadas:





Lanzamiento de Stugna-P, pésima calidad de vídeo como de costumbre:


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La operación Zurullo les está saliendo regulig, *regulag*.



Ese rintintín......


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando empieza a llegar la élite del ejército ruso. Me da artrosis de imaginarme a ese tío metido en un tanque.












Tuva - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Transportation
Tuva does not have a railway, although famous postage stamps in the 1930s, designed in Moscow during the time of Tuvan independence, mistakenly depict locomotives as demonstrating Soviet-inspired progress there. [48] Tuva is served by Kyzyl Airport.


Mucha pinta de aerotransportados no tienen, y como los tengan que sacar por carretera no llegan ni a las uvas


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ese rintintín......




Rintintín era otro...


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Rintintín era otro...



Yo siempre he dicho "rintintín", pero ya sé que la forma correcta es "retintín".
Si es correcto decir almóndiga.... no creo que la la RAE me mande al fuego purificador


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si, avisados estabamos todos
> 
> El gobierno del reino unido preparo y saco un informe alla por el 2016 sobre el riesgo de pandemia por enfermedad respiratoria virica alla por el 2016, hicieron modelos basados en distintos ratios de infection, transmisibilidad y mortalidad.
> 
> ...




si, estamos de acuerdo, pero yo creo que mas que un descuido como puede pasar con las nevadas en este caso hay claramente una fuerza oacura kgb/fsb cuyo unico trabajo es untar y compra voluntades.

vamos si hasta se preocupan de comprar al deficiente de gisbert que no habran hecho con los muchoa schroeders que les han puesto el culo en pompa de alemania en los ultimos 15 años


si mal no recuerdo con los wikileaks se filtraron correos de merkel tras una reunion con el mastermind diciendo que estaba como unas maracas y que habia perdido todo contacto con la realidad.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Tuva - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que los manden en un convoy con fragonetas Szooby-Zoo que así tampoco van a llegar pero por lo menos nos íbamos a echar unas risas cuando viésemos las fotos tomadas del convoy por los drones ucranianos:


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ok, me he confundido con Odessa.
> 
> Pues la verdad es que me sorprende que los rusos no la hayan conquistado aún, o hay mucha tropa ucraniana bien fijada o los chechenos van pisando huevos.



Más bien los que están fijados en Mauriopol son las tropas rusas, en vez de formar esos,embalsamamiento que aún no se han visto se están desangrando contra la ciudad y gracias a esta resistencia el ejército ucraniano gana tiempo y según Napoleón lo único que no se puede recuperar es el tiempo perdido.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Ayer Javier Negre dio esta información, no ha aportado pruebas de ello, pero me parece una afirmación demasiado grave para hacerse sin que sea verdad y que no pueda defender con pruebas en caso de denuncia de la Embajada de Rusia:





Adicionalmente, la embajada rusa etiqueta sólo a Ruben GisbeRT y Liu Sivaya en sus tweets sobre la matanza de Bucha. Y también retuitea contenido de ambos, echa un vistazo AQUÍ.










A mí me da que estos 2 personajillos han sido reclutados por Rusia para desinformar y mentir. Adicionalmente GisbeRT ha salido al menos 2 veces en RT para soltar la narrativa kremlinita.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Más bien los que están fijados en Mauriopol son las tropas rusas, en vez de formar esos,embalsamamiento que aún no se han visto se están desangrando contra la ciudad y gracias a esta resistencia el ejército ucraniano gana tiempo y según Napoleón lo único que no se puede recuperar es el tiempo perdido.



Pero los Rusos en Mariupol, aunque lentos, avanzan. Lo del fijamiento te lo puedo comprar en donbass por ejemplo. Compara los mapas de mariupol de hace 2 semanas con los de ahora, ha habido un claro avance.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Fuck you Russians, Fuck you Putin



que bueno


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero los Rusos en Mariupol, aunque lentos, avanzan. Lo del fijamiento te lo puedo comprar en donbass por ejemplo. Compara los mapas de mariupol de hace 2 semanas con los de ahora, ha habido un claro avance.



En una semana no han avanzado casi ni un metro como quien dice, ridículo.

Uno de Abril:







Hoy, Siete de Abril:







Ahí siguen. A mi se me caería la cara de vergüenza.

Pd: Esto SI ES fijar tropas.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero los Rusos en Mariupol, aunque lentos, avanzan. Lo del fijamiento te lo puedo comprar en donbass por ejemplo. Compara los mapas de mariupol de hace 2 semanas con los de ahora, ha habido un claro avance.



¿Crees que las unidades rusas que sobrevivan al combate van a servir de algo? A partir de un 10 % de bajas la unidad ya no sirve de mucho con un 25% ya está fuera de combate. El tiempo en la guerra lo es todo. Y en el este los ucranianos llevan mucho tiempo atrincherandose, las unidades de élite despilfarradas en la "finta" de Kiev crees que están en condiciones de atacar las trincheras ucranianas y ojo que los ucranianos si leyeron a Von Manstein y no se aferran al terreno en el este, dejan que los rusos avancen pagando un precio muy alto por metro y después un contraataque y recuperas. Estamos en una guerra de desgaste y creo que se quien la va a ganar. Por cierto una recomendación literaria léanse Tormenta Roja de Tom Clancy y saquen paralelismos con esta guerra. La calidad literaria es discutible, pero técnicamente y a pesar de ciertos errores es muy buena.


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

Hay alguna noticia mas de esto?
No creo que hayan llegado a tal extremo

*La ONU vota sobre la exclusión rusa*
ACTUALIZADO HOY 11:21
La Asamblea General de la ONU votará hoy si excluye a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU.
La demanda proviene de Estados Unidos luego de que se encontraran cientos de cadáveres de civiles en la ciudad de Butja.
- Creemos que miembros del ejército ruso han cometido crímenes de guerra en Ucrania y creemos que Rusia debe rendir cuentas. Que Rusia forme parte del Consejo de Derechos Humanos es una farsa, dice el embajador estadounidense.
Se dice que Rusia ha amenazado a los países que no votan no, se abstienen o se quedan en blanco.










FN röstar om rysk uteslutning


SVT:s nyhetstjänst med nyheter från hela Sverige och världen inom kultur, sport, opinion och väder.




www.svt.se






*Rusia amenaza a los estados con consecuencias por la votación de la ONU en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos*
Rusia advirtió a los países en las Naciones Unidas que un voto a favor o la abstención en un intento de Estados Unidos de suspender a Moscú del Consejo de Derechos Humanos será visto como un "gesto hostil" con consecuencias para los lazos bilaterales. según una nota vista por Reuters el miércoles. 









Russia threatens states with consequences over U.N. vote on Human Rights Council


Russia has warned countries at the United Nations that a yes vote or abstention on a U.S. push to suspend Moscow from the Human Rights Council will be viewed as an "unfriendly gesture" with consequences for bilateral ties, according to a note seen by Reuters on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En una semana no han avanzado casi ni un metro como quien dice, ridículo.
> 
> Uno de Abril:
> 
> ...



Avanzar si han avanzado algo, pero a eso le quedan semanas visto lo visto. EMHO, creo que con esta experiencia, a los mandos rusos se les va a quitar la idea de la cabeza de tomar al asalto cualquier ciudad Ucra. Como tengas a tropas dentro, bien armadas y con meses / años de preparación para una defensa numantina, el precio a pagar por su toma no le va a compensar a Rusia.

En cualquier caso, "slava" a los heroes de Mairupol. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para estar asignado a esa ciudad como infante y saber que tarde o temprano te coparan. Sabiendo que no hay salida y que lo único que te queda es llevarte por delante a cuantos más hijos de puta, mejor.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Avanzar si han avanzado algo, pero a eso le quedan semanas visto lo visto. EMHO, creo que con esta experiencia, a los mandos rusos se les va a quitar la idea de la cabeza de tomar al asalto cualquier ciudad Ucra. Como tengas a tropas dentro, bien armadas y con meses / años de preparación para una defensa numantina, el precio a pagar por su toma no le va a compensar a Rusia.
> 
> En cualquier caso, "slava" a los heroes de Mairupol. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para estar asignado a esa ciudad como infante y saber que tarde o temprano te coparan. Sabiendo que no hay salida y que lo único que te queda es llevarte por delante a cuantos más hijos de puta, mejor.



No, si algo han avanzado, está claro.
Pero para un _super-ejército_ como el atacante, con la ciudad rodeada por todas partes, superioridad aérea en el sector, armada etc, el balance es inaceptable.
Y por supuesto mi enhorabuena a los defensores de la ciudad que tanto trabajo están dando a los atacantes. Es muy meritorio.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Si los chechenos tiktokeros son los que tienen que tomar Mariupol, los defensores pueden estar tranquilos.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En una semana no han avanzado casi ni un metro como quien dice, ridículo.
> 
> Uno de Abril:
> 
> ...



Pero el cerco de Mariupol no empezó el 1 de abril....

Es lo que tiene la guerra urbana, que es jodida. No vale solo con bombardear y ya has ganao.
Tampoco te dejes llevar solo por el liveuamap. Tienes que contrastar.
El mapa ruso dice algo distinto. La mitad de la zona urbana está controlada ya por los rusos.




El de la inteligencia británica dice que el 75% de la ciudad ya la dominan los rusos.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> si, estamos de acuerdo, pero yo creo que mas que un descuido como puede pasar con las nevadas en este caso hay claramente una fuerza oacura kgb/fsb cuyo unico trabajo es untar y compra voluntades.
> 
> vamos si hasta se preocupan de comprar al deficiente de gisbert que no habran hecho con los muchoa schroeders que les han puesto el culo en pompa de alemania en los ultimos 15 años
> 
> ...



Eso por supuesto no lo niego, los rusos han comprado voluntades politicas, medios de comunicacion y de todo

Joer en el reino unido hasta hicieron lord a un hijo de un oficial de la KGB, al parecer en contra de la opinion del Mi6

Aqui el Lord of Siberia, Evgeny Lebedev




Manda muchos cojones

Aqui hablamos del Schroder, pero el Boris Johnson se fumo una reunion del grupo de emergencias cobra sobre la pandemia para irse de borrachera un fin de semana al castillo del padre del Lebedev ese en Italia. Al parecer los servicios secretos british se tiraban de los pelos

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que habran grabado los rusos en esa juerga, esta era la pinta que tenia el Primer ministro del reino unido de gran bretaña e irlanda del norte la mañana siguiente a la fiesta en el aeropuerto de Perugia


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No, si algo han avanzado, está claro.
> Pero para un _super-ejército_ como el atacante, con la ciudad rodeada por todas partes, superioridad aérea en el sector, armada etc, el balance es inaceptable.
> Y por supuesto mi enhorabuena a los defensores de la ciudad que tanto trabajo están dando a los atacantes. Es muy meritorio.



Ciudad a 30 km de la frontera rusa y a mitad de camino de la zona ocupada de crimea


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

No tenéis ni puta idea: es una innovación del copón. ¡Llevan incorporado el Penicilium Notatum!


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando empieza a llegar la élite del ejército ruso. Me da artrosis de imaginarme a ese tío metido en un tanque.



El batallón JASP. Jóvenes, Aunque Sobradamente Preparados.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> ¿Crees que las unidades rusas que sobrevivan al combate van a servir de algo? A partir de un 10 % de bajas la unidad ya no sirve de mucho con un 25% ya está fuera de combate. El tiempo en la guerra lo es todo. Y en el este los ucranianos llevan mucho tiempo atrincherandose, las unidades de élite despilfarradas en la "finta" de Kiev crees que están en condiciones de atacar las trincheras ucranianas y ojo que los ucranianos si leyeron a Von Manstein y no se aferran al terreno en el este, dejan que los rusos avancen pagando un precio muy alto por metro y después un contraataque y recuperas. Estamos en una guerra de desgaste y creo que se quien la va a ganar. Por cierto una recomendación literaria léanse Tormenta Roja de Tom Clancy y saquen paralelismos con esta guerra. La calidad literaria es discutible, pero técnicamente y a pesar de ciertos errores es muy buena.



Yo apoyo los rusos, y la verdad es que estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, están demostrando por el momento muy poca eficacia en los objetivos. O quizá desde el punto de vista occidental no entendemos bien la estrategia rusa....

Parece que sí, la otan también lo tiene claro, esto va a una guerra de desgaste.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

En Mauripol el ejército ucraniano cambia espacio por tiempo y lo está haciendo bien, cada día que pasa el ejército ruso desangra sus unidades y son más operadores de drones, sistemas antidrones, infantes, etc adiestrados, que se unen al ejército ucraniano. Que el ejército ruso avanza en Mauripol son unidades que no están en otro lado. Recordad lo hizo Von Manstein por esa zona.


----------



## allan smithee (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ciudad a 30 km de la frontera rusa y a mitad de camino de la zona ocupada de crimea



Eso lo hace aún más desconcertante. Y encima costera y con puerto.
Después de todas estas semanas sigo sin entenderlo.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Si los chechenos tiktokeros son los que tienen que tomar Mariupol, los defensores pueden estar tranquilos.



Han llevado a marines, porque los otros están contentos con que dure medio siglo ese "trabajo". Ni aún así, con tropas de verdad, avanzan.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En Mauripol el ejército ucraniano cambia espacio por tiempo y lo está haciendo bien, cada día que pasa el ejército ruso desangra sus unidades y son más operadores de drones, sistemas antidrones, infantes, etc adiestrados, que se unen al ejército ucraniano. Que el ejército ruso avanza en Mauripol son unidades que no están en otro lado. Recordad lo hizo Von Manstein por esa zona.



Buen análisis.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?

Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Es clave que mariupol tarde en caer para que de tiempo a que lleguen los misiles antitanques, drones y blindados. Y ayuda de la otan al ejército ucraniano.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Khadirov, después de probar suerte en el baloncesto, ahora prueba en el futbol


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El gas iba a venir de Rusia en cualquier caso porque era más barato, pero lo injustificable es no tener un plan B por si pasaba algo así. Después de Crimea se planteó definitivamente construir dos planatas regasificadoras como algo urgente y aún no han comenzado las obras. Eso es lo grave.
> 
> Podían mirar quien ha estado retrasando eso, hay nombres por ahí sobre todo en el SPD que no me parecen de fiar. Uno es el presidente de Brandeburgo, Dietmar Woidke, que hasta hace nada aún estaba como Orbán siendo condescendiente con Putin y se sabe que lo conoce personalmente también. En Die Linke era de esperar, ahí están los comunistas de la RDA, pero en el SPD no era sólo Schröder amigo de Putin. Recuerden que Merkel siempre gobernó en coalición con el SPD.



En Alemania no se libra NINGÚN partido, y cuando digo ninguno es ninguno. Y no estoy hablando de figuras de 3º orden. Estoy hablando de figuras de primera línea, y no son un "puñao". Establecer la discusión en términos de partidos de izquierda o derecha es tan desacertado como en España.

Cada uno de los _Putinversteher_ (=los comprensivos con Putin) lo ha sido por diferentes razones. En el caso de DIE LINKE, sucesores más o menos reciclados del SED (_Sozialistische Einheitspartei Deutschlands_) de la DDR está claro el transfondo de su postura, que es más bien emocional e histórico.

En el caso de de la AfD, su postura da tanta grima como la de Orban.

Y en el caso del SPD y de la CDU, está motivada por una apuesta basada en la "diplomacia" y las relaciones comerciales.

Las colas de los políticos alemanes de TODOS los partidos que se están desdiciendo poco a poco son interminables No conviene hacerles demasiada presión. Son ellos los que deben reconocer su error de forma "voluntaria", y se están dando cuenta de que ya no hay marcha atrás.

Por extraer algo positivo de todo ello, se puede decir que lo bueno es que ha quedado DEMOSTRADO lo desacertado de estas posturas, porque DESPUÉS de intentarlo, no se ha conseguido. Así que el marco de discusión no es sobre HIPÓTESIS, sino sobre HECHOS PROBADOS.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En Mauripol el ejército ucraniano cambia espacio por tiempo y lo está haciendo bien, cada día que pasa el ejército ruso desangra sus unidades y son más operadores de drones, sistemas antidrones, infantes, etc adiestrados, que se unen al ejército ucraniano. Que el ejército ruso avanza en Mauripol son unidades que no están en otro lado. Recordad lo hizo Von Manstein por esa zona.



Mapa actualizado de hoy.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

UCRANIA contará con armas, insinuó el jefe de Relaciones Exteriores del país, Dmitry Kuleba, luego de una reunión con colegas de la OTAN.

“El arma ama el silencio. Solo puedo decir una cosa: Ucrania tendrá algo con qué defenderse”, dijo Kuleba.


----------



## Evangelion (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mapa actualizado de hoy.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016575



Esas dos bolsas las lleváis poniendo al menos diez días


----------



## Evangelion (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> UCRANIA contará con armas, insinuó el jefe de Relaciones Exteriores del país, Dmitry Kuleba, luego de una reunión con colegas de la OTAN.
> 
> “El arma ama el silencio. Solo puedo decir una cosa: Ucrania tendrá algo con qué defenderse”, dijo Kuleba.



Espero que sean migs 29...


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Increíble la incompetencia rusa, dejando cañones de artillería en medio de un campo sin ni siquiera tratar de fortificar algún terraplén alrededor de ellos o tratar de camuflarlos un poco. Y los vehículos esos no se sabe muy bien qué hacen, se mueven como pollos sin cabeza.
> 
> 
> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL:
> ...



Con su permiso lo cuelgo en el hilo del paquismo del ejército ruso.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?
> 
> Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol



Eso tienen que ser las trazadoras de algún calibre muy gordo, no?


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos han roto el acuerdo que había con rusia en istambul tras la victoria en kiev. Piden la vuelta de Crimea y el Donbass y no reconoce la anexión rusa. Ucrania se siente fuerte.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?
> 
> Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol



Posiblemente con un BTR-4



Covaleda dijo:


>



Es totalmente normal que les esté costando tanto, miras los terrenos que les quedan por tomar y es complicado de narices, la zona esa del suroeste está dominada por una "cordillera" de edificios elevados que parece que Ucrania sigue controlando casi en su totalidad. Cuando los rusos tomen esa altura, es probable que el resto de ese sector caiga medianamente rápido:





La zona centro es un infierno de calles estrechas y edificios de altura decente, por ahí se avanza muy lento:





Y el resto son 2 zonas industriales (territorio muy defendible), acompañadas de un par de áreas de alta densidad de casitas, a ello se le suman varios ríos que actúan como molestias naturales:





Viendo lo que les queda por tomar, mientras que los defensores tengan comida y armamento, esa batalla puede durar semanas o incluso meses.


----------



## El cogorzas (7 Abr 2022)

Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas. 









"Queremos darle las gracias a Rusia": pintan mural de Putin en bastión chavista de Caracas


Un Vladimir Putin sonriente junto al fallecido Hugo Chávez y, en la esquina, la "Z" de la "victoria": colectivos de izquierda levantaron en una barriada de Caracas, bastión del chavismo, un mural en…




www.france24.com











*BROVTAAAL*


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los ucranianos han roto el acuerdo que había con rusia en istambul tras la victoria en kiev. Piden la vuelta de Crimea y el Donbass y no reconoce la anexión rusa. Ucrania se siente fuerte.



Nunca han renunciado al territorio así que no han roto ningún acuerdo. 

Hasta ahora no habían negociado ese punto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Espero que sean migs 29...



Yo creo que son sistemas antiaéreos soviéticos s-300. Aparte de armas pesadas como blindados artillería, drones, armas antitanques.


----------



## Evangelion (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?
> 
> Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol



Segun esto un inferior vehículo de infanteria ucraniana con un cañon de 30mm pone en fuera de juego a dos tanques t72 con sendos cañones de 125 mm. El desempeño ruso esta siendo ridículo


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene más cara de muerto Putin que Chaves.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Ucrania debe pedir blindados, tanques, drones, sistemas antiaéreos soviéticos, armas antitanques. Si es soviético mejor que los Ucranianos saben manejarlo y arreglarlo. Si obtienen la ayuda necesaria ganarán y agotarán al ejército ruso. Esto es una guerra a largo plazo


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mapa actualizado de hoy.



Procura que en el próximo mapa que postees aparezca en la leyenda _«under nazi control»_, y no _«Kiev control»_, más que nada para que seas consecuente con las gilipolleces que escribes.


McNulty dijo:


> Hay que reconocer una cosa, y es que vuestros amigüitos nazis del Azov están aguantando como campeones en Mariupol.
> Ya van 3 semanas aguantando como jabalíes ante el cerco checheno y los ataques de artillería pesada. Al césar lo que es del césar.



Aunque a decir verdad, hay atisbos para la esperanza, y me parece que poco a poco te vas viendo rodeado más y más por "las tropas del General Realidad". Te falta poco para capitular.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

La otan ha prometido muchas armas a Ucrania según el ministro de exteriores ucraniano. Esta contento tras la reunión con la NATO . Se vienen juguetes nuevos baby.


----------



## El cogorzas (7 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tiene más cara de muerto Putin que Chaves.



A mí me recuerda un poco a un hombre de las cavernas. "Homo Putinus" o algo así.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Procura que en el próximo mapa que postees aparezca en la leyenda _«under nazi control»_, y no _«Kiev control»_, más que nada para que seas consecuente con las gilipolleces que escribes.
> 
> Aunque a decir verdad, hay atisbos para la esperanza, y me parece que poco a poco te vas viendo rodeado más y más por "las tropas del General Realidad". Te falta poco para capitular.



Queda mucha guerra aún....


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Es que primero usan las vendas malas, ya luego cuando se desarrolla gangrena, usan las vendas nuevas.
Todo es parte del plan.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Occidente no va tener una oportunidad como esta para derrotar a rusia. Hay que dar muchas armas a Ucrania . Y alargar el conflicto hasta agotar a rusia y provocar su colapso . Si rusia pierde en Ucrania como parece será como la implosion de la urrs.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Occidente no va tener una oportunidad como esta para derrotar a rusia. Hay que dar muchas armas a Ucrania . Y alargar el conflicto hasta agotar a rusia y provocar su colapso . Si rusia pierde en Ucrania como parece será como la implosion de la urrs.












Russian tank manufacturer may have run out of parts


Sanctions imposed on Russia to cripple their economy may be starting to hurt its military capabilities.




fortune.com





Aqui dicen que la empresa estatal que fabrica los tanques rusos, Uralvagonzavod, ha tenido que parar produccion porque se ha quedado sin componentes


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Segun esto un inferior vehículo de infanteria ucraniana con un cañon de 30mm pone en fuera de juego a dos tanques t72 con sendos cañones de 125 mm. El desempeño ruso esta siendo ridículo



Este bicho


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Aqui dicen que la empresa estatal que fabrica los tanques rusos, Uralvagonzavod, ha tenido que parar produccion porque se ha quedado sin componentes



Benditas sanciones


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

30 países dando armas a Ucrania . Vs. Rusia . Si se alarga el conflicto ya sabemos a quien le conviene. Ucrania debe alargar el conflicto. Que lo ganara quien tenga mayor de proveerse sin parar de armas. Y tenga mayor fortaleza económica. Osea la nato. De echo rusia tiene prisa por llegar a un acuerdo diplomático.


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



edificios nazis que debían ser demolidos, claramente


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Este bicho



Esto demuestra que los ruskis o no han aprendido que los blindajes han de evolucionar o su nivel de corrupción es tan alto que los tanques entran en servicio sin los blindajes prometidos. 

Los ha pillado de espaldas y les ha dado pal pelo. Y eso en Mariupol, la ciudad-Sísifo, que es tomada una y otra vez casi cada día del conflicto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> edificios nazis que debían ser demolidos, claramente


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



algo ya sospechábamos


----------



## elena francis (7 Abr 2022)

Me ha parecido escuchar en las noticias que el pentágono ve posible que Ucrania recupere Crimea y el Dombás.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un gnomo de jardín con ambiciones imperialistas


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Esto demuestra que los ruskis o no han aprendido que los blindajes han de evolucionar o su nivel de corrupción es tan alto que los tanques entran en servicio sin los blindajes prometidos.
> 
> Los ha pillado de espaldas y les ha dado pal pelo. Y eso en Mariupol, la ciudad-Sísifo, que es tomada una y otra vez casi cada día del conflicto.



Aquí un vídeo desde dentro de unos de esos bichos disparando a tanques, presumiblemente en Mariupol. Puede que sea la misma tripulación. Si son los mismos, están hechos unos campeones.


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Esto demuestra que los ruskis o no han aprendido que los blindajes han de evolucionar o su nivel de corrupción es tan alto que los tanques entran en servicio sin los blindajes prometidos.
> 
> Los ha pillado de espaldas y les ha dado pal pelo. Y eso en Mariupol, la ciudad-Sísifo, que es tomada una y otra vez casi cada día del conflicto.




Lo que han evolucionado muchísimo son las municiones, los cañones de tiro rápido de 30 o 40 mm que tienen una cadencia de hasta 200 disparos por minuto, pueden agujerear un carro de combate por su costado o por detrás empleando municiones subcalibradas de alta velocidad. 
Y los servidores saben a dónde tienen que apuntar. 
A los APC orcos de aluminio, les den donde les den, los dejan como los cucharones esos de coger las aceitunas de la tinaja.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me ha parecido escuchar en las noticias que el pentágono ve posible que Ucrania recupere Crimea y el Dombás.




Es altamente probable que se tomara esa decisión en el Pentágono hace varias semanas. Llevan mucho tiempo "susurrando" a los ucranianos. 
Los moscalíes van a recibir lo suyo tras generaciones despreciando a los jojoles.
Y visto lo visto, se lo han ganado a pulso.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Yo me arriesgaría a afirmar que hace meses que las fabrican ellos. Pero si les hace falta, porque el tungsteno es caro, se la van a dar a crédito por toneladas.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los ucranianos han roto el acuerdo que había con rusia en istambul tras la victoria en kiev. Piden la vuelta de Crimea y el Donbass y no reconoce la anexión rusa. Ucrania se siente fuerte.



Es lo que tienen que hacer. Ya lo dije. Hay que ir a las negociaciones para hacer el paripé, torear y trolear, como hacen los ruskies. Aunque hora Lavrov se queje de que le hacen a él lo que llevan ellos haciendo tooooooda la vida.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo me arriesgaría a afirmar que hace meses que las fabrican ellos. Pero si les hace falta, porque el tungsteno es caro, se la van a dar a crédito por toneladas.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



En galicia habia varias minas de wolframio

me decia mi padre que por ahi estuvieron los alemanes metiendo las narices antes de la guerra


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

El pentágono ve muy posible la victoria Ucraniana. Según su portavoz Kirby. Los anglos quiere ganar esta guerra a rusia. Y lo van a dar todo. Es su gran oportunidad. Y encima su empresas de armas se forran. Creo que van a dar armas de todo tipo a Ucrania. Hasta colapsar a rusia


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El pentágono ve muy posible la victoria Ucraniana. Según su portavoz Kirby. Los anglos quiere ganar esta guerra a rusia. Y lo van a dar todo. Es su gran oportunidad.



El Boris Johson dijo (porque se lo habrian dicho los americanos) que Putin ha de perder y perder totalmente esta aventura

En plan long game la oportunidad es dejar a rusia anulada por lo menos durante una o dos generaciones


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El pentágono ve muy posible la victoria Ucraniana. Según su portavoz Kirby. Los anglos quiere ganar esta guerra a rusia. Y lo van a dar todo. Es su gran oportunidad.



Tampoco me vendría muy arriba. Es probable que los rusos aprendan de sus errores y el tema no sea tan fácil como parece.


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Russian tank manufacturer may have run out of parts
> 
> 
> Sanctions imposed on Russia to cripple their economy may be starting to hurt its military capabilities.
> ...



Esos componentes serán sustituidos por piezas de lavadoras. No contamos con su astusia.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay que reconocer una cosa, y es que vuestros amigüitos nazis del Azov están aguantando como campeones en Mariupol.
> 
> Ya van 3 semanas aguantando como jabalíes ante el cerco checheno y los ataques de artillería pesada. Al césar lo que es del césar.



Dejando aparte que ese regimiento se estima que tenía 900 miembros en 2020 y que no todos serán nazis (en 2015 se declaraban como tal un 10-20% del regimiento), los defensores de esa ciudad es cierto que son admirables.

Yo no seguiría con lo de los nazis, no tiene ningún sentido fuera de la propaganda de guerra rusa para consumo interno. Ahora resulta que, como he leido por ahí, desde Rusia se dice que la mayoría de la población ucraniana se ha nazificado sin saberlo y que hay que purificarlos. Los "nazis asintomáticos" que decía un forero. Son nazis y no lo saben y les vamos a re-educar. Ese discurso sí es completamente homologable al nazi o al stalinista. Ya está bien con eso, son gente normal, ten en cuenta que ya son millones de refugiados, en toda Europa los están conociendo en persona y vosotros los estáis insultando.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Lo de los nazis deberían empezar por los separatistas que militan en las filas rusas en fin ya,sabemos que se ve mejor la paja en el ojo ajeno que la viga en el propio


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin y cía critica mucho el imperialismo anglo, otan etc pero los rusos se han metido hasta la cocina de los países que han podido.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania debe pedir blindados, tanques, drones, sistemas antiaéreos soviéticos, armas antitanques. Si es soviético mejor que los Ucranianos saben manejarlo y arreglarlo. Si obtienen la ayuda necesaria ganarán y agotarán al ejército ruso. Esto es una guerra a largo plazo



Las cartas a los "Reyes Magos" de los ukras son numerosísimas. Piden eso y más, y además no se cortan, por aquello de que _más vale que zozobre que no que farte._
Y además, por lo que se ve, están haciendo buen uso de todo lo que les dan, así que seguirán recibiendo chuches.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Esos componentes serán sustituidos por piezas de lavadoras. No contamos con su astusia.



Muchísimas me temo que no va a ser el caso, el T-90 usa componentes rusos.


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> ¿Crees que las unidades rusas que sobrevivan al combate van a servir de algo? A partir de un 10 % de bajas la unidad ya no sirve de mucho con un 25% ya está fuera de combate. El tiempo en la guerra lo es todo. Y en el este los ucranianos llevan mucho tiempo atrincherandose, las unidades de élite despilfarradas en la "finta" de Kiev crees que están en condiciones de atacar las trincheras ucranianas y ojo que los ucranianos si leyeron a Von Manstein y no se aferran al terreno en el este, dejan que los rusos avancen pagando un precio muy alto por metro y después un contraataque y recuperas. Estamos en una guerra de desgaste y creo que se quien la va a ganar. Por cierto una recomendación literaria léanse Tormenta Roja de Tom Clancy y saquen paralelismos con esta guerra. La calidad literaria es discutible, pero técnicamente y a pesar de ciertos errores es muy buena.



Haciendo caso a las ecuaciones de Lanchester, si en el este los rusos pueden conseguir una superioridad numérica suficiente, podrían contrarrestar la superioridad cualitativa ucraniana y dejar esta nueva fase de la guerra en un empate.

Si este empate se alarga ya pasamos a la fase en la que el lado más presionado será el que más ceda en la mesa de negociación.

¿A quién le sale relativamente más caro el tiempo; a Rusia o al bando aliado?

Yo opino que a Rusia y que el bando aliado quiere arrasar al ejército de tierra ruso, por lo que está más dispuesto a alargar la guerra, además de que puede absorber mejor el desgaste económico.

Sobre arrasar al ejército de tierra ruso, pensad en las implicaciones de perder durante 3-4 años la capacidad de coacción a sus vecinos. ¿Qué harán Georgia, Finlandia,...? ¿Hacia qué bando girará Armenia, qué pasará con Transnistria? ¿Y los -stanes varios de Asia central?


----------



## allan smithee (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En galicia habia varias minas de wolframio
> 
> me decia mi padre que por ahi estuvieron los alemanes metiendo las narices antes de la guerra



Galicia, León y norte de Portugal. A Ponferrada la llamaban "la ciudad del dólar" gracias al wolfram.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

El Senado de los EE. UU. está resucitando el préstamo y arrendamiento, lo que permite a Biden enviar armas y otros suministros a Ucrania de manera más eficiente.

Lend-Lease es una medida de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que permitió a los EE. UU. reabastecer rápidamente a sus aliados en la lucha contra la Alemania nazi.

Los anglos huelen la sangre


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

OTAN abre la puerta a la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia: "Pueden sumarse fácilmente


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

este usano-british se descojona de los rusos en el Dombas


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que pintan bien se fueron hace mucho a USA


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> 30 países dando armas a Ucrania . Vs. Rusia . Si se alarga el conflicto ya sabemos a quien le conviene. Ucrania debe alargar el conflicto. Que lo ganara quien tenga mayor de proveerse sin parar de armas. Y tenga mayor fortaleza económica. Osea la nato. De echo rusia tiene prisa por llegar a un acuerdo diplomático.



No, a Ukrania no le conviene alargar el conflicto (en términos de país). Le conviene derrotar por aplastamiento y sin firmar papelitos. Pero no le conviene alargar el conflicto. Otra cosa es que sea inevitable la duración prolongada.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Los ucras están avanzando mucho hacia Kherson porque los rusos han tenido que sacar sus helos de la base aérea que tenían allí y llevarla mucho más al sur dirección Crimea:


----------



## favelados (7 Abr 2022)

Recuperar Crimea lo veo muy difícil, sí volver a aislar Crimea y recuperar el corredor Crimea-Dombas que era uno de los objetivos no declarados y el único territorio nuevo que podía vender Putin a los rusos


----------



## At4008 (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Espectacular mural chavista en apoyo al Khan en caracas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Vd. se puede creer lo que quiera. En occidente es Vd. libre de hacer de su capa un sayo. En otros lugares no.
> Pero estos señores, llevan haciendo un recuento de vehículos perdidos por los orcos en la invasión:
> Attack On Europe: Documenting Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
> Indican los números de serie de los vehículos que ha perdido Putinia para verificarlo, llevan contabilizados *2571
> ...



Donde está el recuento de aviones y helicópteros, si solo sale el de tanques. En su recuento de aviones y helicópteros no llega a 20.Solo pasa de 600 el de los tanques con sus fotos pero no nos podemos fiar que no se manipule en algunas fotos para aumentar el número.


----------



## allan smithee (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El Senado de los EE. UU. está resucitando el préstamo y arrendamiento, lo que permite a Biden enviar armas y otros suministros a Ucrania de manera más eficiente.
> 
> Lend-Lease es una medida de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que permitió a los EE. UU. reabastecer rápidamente a sus aliados en la lucha contra la Alemania nazi.
> 
> Los anglos huelen la sangre



Hasta Stalin reconoció que, sin la ley de préstamo y arriendo de EEUU, no habrían podido contra los alemanes. Rusia es un gigante con pies de barro, su economía es una mierda que no permite entablar una guerra larga y exigente si no cuenta con el apoyo económico y logístico de otra potencia. Salvo que entre China en la ecuación, Rusia va a acabar perdiendo esta guerra.


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> este usano-british se descojona de los rusos en el Dombas




Resalta lo que ya se ha comentado aquí, se necesita artillería, aunque habla de artillería autopropulsada, no sabemos cuántos AS-90 van a enviar los piratas, pero si los ucranianos reciben suficientes piezas de artillería y los camiones que también menciona el general, ya pueden irse preparando los orcos, les va a llover un infierno de metal.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Hasta Stalin reconoció que, sin la ley de préstamo y arriendo de EEUU, no habrían podido contra los alemanes. Rusia es un gigante con pies de barro, su economía es una mierda que no permite entablar una guerra larga y exigente si no cuenta con el apoyo económico y logístico de otra potencia. Salvo que entre China en la ecuación, Rusia va a acabar perdiendo esta guerra.



El Biden estuvo hablando por telefono con el Xi Jinping mas de dos horas el otro dia. Le diria que pocas bromitas con esto que lo mismo que abrieron las fronteras las pueden empezar a cerrar


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Resalta lo que ya se ha comentado aquí, se necesita artillería, aunque habla de artillería autopropulsada, no sabemos cuántos AS-90 van a enviar los piratas, pero si los ucranianos reciben suficientes piezas de artillería y los camiones que también menciona el general, ya pueden irse preparando los orcos, les va a llover un infierno de metal.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



unos Panzerhaubitze 2000 y se montaba una guapa


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No, a Ukrania no le conviene alargar el conflicto (en términos de país). Le conviene derrotar por aplastamiento y sin firmar papelitos. Pero no le conviene alargar el conflicto. Otra cosa es que sea inevitable la duración prolongada.



Estoy empezando a pensar que Ucrania quiere prolongar el conflicto, tiene la moral, tienen las tropas, tiene la experiencia y lo más importante: Tiene el respaldo absoluto de UK, USA y Polonia.

Los cuatro quieren hacer un bukkake con Putin y van a por todas. Zelensky acaba de decir que quiere recuperarlo todo, es un mensaje clarísimo de que se ve con fuerza.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno de Finlandia y el Presidente publicarán una adenda a la política de defensa de Finlandia, que se presentará al Parlamento a las 14.4.
"Finlandia se preparará para solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN".
Las solicitudes se pueden enviar a partir de marzo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Putin Invade Ucrania para que no entre en la otan. Y ahora filandia y Suecia entran en la otan por culpa de su invasión . Grandisima jugada Nuevo jaque mate del putin. Ajedrez. No sólo ha solucionado el problema si no que lo ha empeorado. Putin aka zapatero


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El Gobierno de Finlandia y el Presidente publicarán una adenda a la política de defensa de Finlandia, que se presentará al Parlamento a las 14.4.
> "Finlandia se preparará para solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN".
> Las solicitudes se pueden enviar a partir de marzo.



El oso ruso ha dejado sus garras y colmillos abonando Ucrania. Ahora es el momento.

Jaque mate otanistas.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Abr 2022)

Como siga esto así van a pedir ingresar en la OTAN hasta el potito.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Muchísimas me temo que no va a ser el caso, el T-90 usa componentes rusos.



Actualmente hay un floreciente negocio de chatarrería. Los agricultores ucranianos valen para un roto y para un descosío.


----------



## Evangelion (7 Abr 2022)

Casi todos veo que pensamos lo mismo, Ucrania mas que vehiculos ligeros, necesita artilleria de 155 mm mucha artilleria.
La Otan tiene mucha, pero habria hacerles llegar munción.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que Ucrania quiere prolongar el conflicto, tiene la moral, tienen las tropas, tiene la experiencia y lo más importante: Tiene el respaldo absoluto de UK, USA y Polonia.
> 
> Los cuatro quieren hacer un bukkake con Putin y van a por todas. Zelensky acaba de decir que quiere recuperarlo todo, es un mensaje clarísimo de que se ve con fuerza.



El plan de Rusia era como mínimo instalar un gobierno títere en lo que quedara de Ucrania y anexionarse más territorio. Si lo pensáis cualquier alto el fuego permanente o tratado de paz ahora mismo solo significaría poner en pausa ese objetivo, van a seguir con el plan en cuanto tengan la ocasión obligando a toda Europa a vivir en tensión bélica permanente mientras tanto. Puede que hayan llegado a la conclusión en la OTAN de que la única manera de llegar a una situación estable es que Ucrania gane.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Dejando aparte que ese regimiento se estima que tenía 900 miembros en 2020 y que no todos serán nazis (en 2015 se declaraban como tal un 10-20% del regimiento), los defensores de esa ciudad es cierto que son admirables.
> 
> Yo no seguiría con lo de los nazis, no tiene ningún sentido fuera de la propaganda de guerra rusa para consumo interno. Ahora resulta que, como he leido por ahí, desde Rusia se dice que la mayoría de la población ucraniana se ha nazificado sin saberlo y que hay que purificarlos. Los "nazis asintomáticos" que decía un forero. Son nazis y no lo saben y les vamos a re-educar. Ese discurso sí es completamente homologable al nazi o al stalinista. Ya está bien con eso, son gente normal, ten en cuenta que ya son millones de refugiados, en toda Europa los están conociendo en persona y vosotros los estáis insultando.



Te compro lo de que los neonazis ucranianos son cuatro frikies.

En cambio tienes que tener en cuenta que Ucrania lleva un proceso etnificación nacionalista brutal desde el maidan, parecido al de cataluña o pvasco pero muchísimo más violento. No son nazis, pero tampoco son centristas que vean con buenos ojos el uso del idioma ruso en su tierra, el cual hablan bastantes ucranianos en el este. Una mayoría grande de ucranianos llevan una década mamando odio contra todo lo ruso, y el conflicto con el donbass es la ejemplificación clara de lo que digo. Hay dos ucranias, la puramente nacionalista y la que siente lazos con rusia. Realmente esta guerra más allá de otans y demás, es un conflicto entre estas dos ucranias.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Segun esto un inferior vehículo de infanteria ucraniana con un cañon de 30mm pone en fuera de juego a dos tanques t72 con sendos cañones de 125 mm. El desempeño ruso esta siendo ridículo




Me parece impresionante, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los pilla por detrás donde el blindaje es el más débil. La existencia del video indica que el del dron le debe haber pasado la posición al blindado. 

Que se debía mantener camuflado a la espera


----------



## Plasteriano (7 Abr 2022)

La moral de las putinas del foro está tan baja como la del ejército hordita.

Si os fijáis, ya no hay hilos en los que, presas de una gran excitación sexual, hablen de grandes operaciones militares, calderos, embolsamientos y otras virgendoritadas por el estilo con las que solían dar rienda a su subnormalidad. Ahora se limitan chillar que las masacres son inventos de la prensa rusófoba y que Biden nos quiere destruir.

Hasta el follaputines más mongolo del foro ya sabe que viene LA MADRE DE TODAS LAS HUMILLACIONES.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

No se que ganaría China dando armas a rusia y complicando tu relación con occidente. Mejor ver como rusia es reveltada y complala a plecio de saldo


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El plan de Rusia era como mínimo instalar un gobierno títere en lo que quedara de Ucrania y anexionarse más territorio. Si lo pensáis cualquier alto el fuego permanente o tratado de paz ahora mismo solo significaría poner en pausa ese objetivo, van a seguir con el plan en cuanto tengan la ocasión obligando a toda Europa a vivir en tensión bélica permanente mientras tanto. Puede que hayan llegado a la conclusión en la OTAN de que la única manera de llegar a una situación estable es que Ucrania gane.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Tener un país como Rusia con esas ansias expansionistas es garantía de otra guerra en el futuro cercano. Hay que neutralizar esta amenaza.


----------



## keylargof (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Putin Invade Ucrania para que no entre en la otan. Y ahora filandia y Suecia entran en la otan por culpa de su invasión . Grandisima jugada Nuevo jaque mate del putin. Ajedrez. No sólo ha solucionado el problema si no que lo ha empeorado. Putin aka zapatero



Es ajedrez de fintas, diferente del clásico. En el de fintas te comen las dos torres, la reina y todos los peones para que en la confusión del momento con la otra mano le robas la cartera a tu oponente


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2022)

Prensa finlandesa: "Finlandia se unirá a la OTAN en verano." Le crecen los enanos a Putin, cuando queria alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras...


https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/a/865bf723-4d71-40a6-8f9d-6ceadb8ce405 meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Queria guerra en Ucrania para alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras... y esta logrando lo contrario... Jugada maestra de Putin ¿Se atrevera a volver a intentar invadir Finlandia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> La moral de las putinas del foro está tan baja como la del ejército hordita.
> 
> Si os fijáis, ya no hay hilos en los que, presas de una gran excitación sexual, hablen de grandes operaciones militares, calderos, embolsamientos y otras virgendoritadas por el estilo con las que solían dar rienda a su subnormalidad. Ahora se limitan chillar que las masacres son inventos de la prensa rusófoba y que Biden nos quiere destruir.
> 
> Hasta el follaputines más mongolo del foro ya sabe que viene LA MADRE DE TODAS LAS HUMILLACIONES.



pasada la fase de la negacion estan en la fase de la ira entrando en la negociacion luego vendra depresion y finalmente aceptacion


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que Ucrania quiere prolongar el conflicto, tiene la moral, tienen las tropas, tiene la experiencia y lo más importante: Tiene el respaldo absoluto de UK, USA y Polonia.
> 
> Los cuatro quieren hacer un bukkake con Putin y van a por todas. Zelensky acaba de decir que quiere recuperarlo todo, es un mensaje clarísimo de que se ve con fuerza.



Mi opinión es que a USA sí le conviene desangrar al oso poco a poco, incluso llegado un punto, que a Putin se le vaya un poco la olla en un ataque de ira.
Putinia está dando mucho por saco con sus enclaves oficiales (Königsberg, Krimea), aparte de los "no oficiales" como Transnistria. No se trata de bases militares tipo USA, sino territorios que sirven de excusa para expandir su _Lebensraum_. Así que pienso que la esfera anglo tiene pensado "reducir" estos enclaves y extirpar por lo sano, con lo cual, al final de esta guerra, tendrán que quitarles algo de estos enclaves para que la paz sea duradera.

Supongo que el objetivo de los anglos será desquiciar a Putin para que le dé el momento ira que justifique "entrar con todo". Eso sí, cada cosa a su tiempo, "con tacto".

A Ukrania no le conviene prolongar el conflicto. Insisto, ¿para qué? ¿para tener que reconstruir el 70% del territorio en lugar del 30%? Hablo desde una perspectiva de país, no desde un enfoque puramente bélico-militar.


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Donde está el recuento de aviones y helicópteros, si solo sale el de tanques. En su recuento de aviones y helicópteros no llega a 20.Solo pasa de 600 el de los tanques con sus fotos pero no nos podemos fiar que no se manipule en algunas fotos para aumentar el número.




Ya le he indicado que Vd. puede creerse lo que quiera.
En cualquier caso, vamos a creernos lo que Vd. dice. El cómputo de bajas de personal en cuanto a aeronaves es de solamente 285 así que va a afectar bastante poco al resultado final.
Rebajado a la mitad 142. Igualando a la baja, para que esté Vd. contento; así pues, restamos 143, más lo multiplicado por 2. Reste 429 a esa cifra de 50.655 bajas.

¿Ve que fácil?. Sigue siendo un desastre para los orcos.
Venga, Vd. lo pase bien.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## keylargof (7 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Me parece impresionante, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los pilla por detrás donde el blindaje es el más débil. La existencia del video indica que el del dron le debe haber pasado la posición al blindado.
> 
> Que se debía mantener camuflado a la espera



También la diferencia entre llevar tanquistas entrenados por la OTAN y unos vulgares rateros, borrachos, violadores de niñas, border line


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te compro lo de que los neonazis ucranianos son cuatro frikies.
> 
> En cambio tienes que tener en cuenta que Ucrania lleva un proceso etnificación nacionalista brutal desde el maidan, parecido al de cataluña o pvasco pero muchísimo más violento. No son nazis, pero tampoco son centristas que vean con buenos ojos el uso del idioma ruso en su tierra, el cual hablan bastantes ucranianos en el este. Una mayoría grande de ucranianos llevan una década mamando odio contra todo lo ruso, y el conflicto con el donbass es la ejemplificación clara de lo que digo. Hay dos ucranias, la puramente nacionalista y la que siente lazos con rusia. Realmente esta guerra más allá de otans y demás, es un conflicto entre estas dos ucranias.



En Ucrania llevaban su marcha hasta 2013 hacia la UE sin tensiones. Si Putin no hubiera metido mano en 2013 no habría habido polarización, pero en cualquier caso la descripción de los rusos de esa situación no corresponde con la realidad. 

Los que siguen llamando nazis a los ucranianos en nuestros países deberían pensar en los millones de refugiados que les están desmintiendo cada día. Ese discurso se ha caido.


----------



## iases (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te compro lo de que los neonazis ucranianos son cuatro frikies.
> 
> En cambio tienes que tener en cuenta que Ucrania lleva un proceso etnificación nacionalista brutal desde el maidan, parecido al de cataluña o pvasco pero muchísimo más violento. No son nazis, pero tampoco son centristas que vean con buenos ojos el uso del idioma ruso en su tierra, el cual hablan bastantes ucranianos en el este. Una mayoría grande de ucranianos llevan una década mamando odio contra todo lo ruso, y el conflicto con el donbass es la ejemplificación clara de lo que digo. Hay dos ucranias, la puramente nacionalista y la que siente lazos con rusia. Realmente esta guerra más allá de otans y demás, es un conflicto entre estas dos ucranias.



Zelenski hacia su programa de humor en ruso, no se ...........


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Tener un país como Rusia con esas ansias expansionistas es garantía de otra guerra en el futuro cercano. Hay que neutralizar esta amenaza.



La solucion es comvertir a rusia en una Mega Cuba o corea del Norte, que ladren mucho pero se queden sin dientes. 

Por los menos a los cubanos les quedaron los coches americanos de los 50 que se reparan con la punta del nabo y cuatro latas, pero los coches modernos....


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mi opinión es que a USA sí le conviene desangrar al oso poco a poco, incluso llegado un punto, que a Putin se le vaya un poco la olla en un ataque de ira.
> Putinia está dando mucho por saco con sus enclaves oficiales (Königsberg, Krimea), aparte de los "no oficiales" como Transnistria. No se trata de bases militares tipo USA, sino territorios que sirven de excusa para expandir su _Lebensraum_. Así que pienso que la esfera anglo tiene pensado "reducir" estos enclaves y extirpar por lo sano, con lo cual, al final de esta guerra, tendrán que quitarles algo de estos enclaves para que la paz sea duradera.
> 
> Supongo que el objetivo de los anglos será desquiciar a Putin para que le dé el momento ira que justifique "entrar con todo". Eso sí, cada cosa a su tiempo, "con tacto".
> ...



Ucrania no tiene elección. Tienes provincias rebeldes que se proclaman repúblicas, que aspiran a tomar toda la provincia de su mismo nombre y unos oblast de propina, como Mariupol. No van a des-republicarse ni a quitarse al oso de encima y desmilitarizarse. Tampoco Ucrania, que va ganando, va a desmilitarizarse, y además dice que no renuncia a ser OTAN.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

No creo, a partir de ahora Putin en el mundo va a tener el mismo peso que el gordo coreano


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Haciendo caso a las ecuaciones de Lanchester, si en el este los rusos pueden conseguir una superioridad numérica suficiente, podrían contrarrestar la superioridad cualitativa ucraniana y dejar esta nueva fase de la guerra en un empate.
> 
> Si este empate se alarga ya pasamos a la fase en la que el lado más presionado será el que más ceda en la mesa de negociación.
> 
> ...



Depende, los ucranianos en el este lo están haciendo muy bien, retroceden y contraatacan cuando toca. Piensa en un ataque ruso que avanza sobre terreno en el que la artillería ucraniana ya tiene todas las coordenadas, se puede transformar en un tiro al pato. Si pierdes los hombres para defender un territorio puedes perder los hombres y el territorio por cierto lo dijo un tal Mao (de memoria si alguien sabe la cita correcta que la ponga). Fijate en lo que paso en la segunda guerra mundial cuando los alemanes usaron la defensa elástica:



Lo importante es si pueden negarle el uso de la fuerza aérea a Rusia, lo que aumentará el desgaste de las tropas rusas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> La moral de las putinas del foro está tan baja como la del ejército hordita.
> 
> Si os fijáis, ya no hay hilos en los que, presas de una gran excitación sexual, hablen de grandes operaciones militares, calderos, embolsamientos y otras virgendoritadas por el estilo con las que solían dar rienda a su subnormalidad. Ahora se limitan chillar que las masacres son inventos de la prensa rusófoba y que Biden nos quiere destruir.
> 
> Hasta el follaputines más mongolo del foro ya sabe que viene LA MADRE DE TODAS LAS HUMILLACIONES.



Sí, está la cosa muy parada. Ya toca ir haciendo otros cuantos reflotes de hilos loleantes.


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

El Putin ya tiene 70 años, no le queda mucho para dar porculo, como mucho 10 años hasta que tenga que ponerse el dodotis. Y si los rumores que se oyen por ahi de su salud son ciertos, igual menos

En corea montaron un culto a la genealogia del amado lider, asi cuando palma uno entra el hijo. El Putin por el contrario se ha cargado a todos los rivales que le podian hacer sombra, en cuanto palme va a haber una lucha tremenda por el trono del Kremlin. Bien llevado es una oportunidad para meter el hocico y desestabilizar el pais aun mas


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mi opinión es que a USA sí le conviene desangrar al oso poco a poco, incluso llegado un punto, que a Putin se le vaya un poco la olla en un ataque de ira.
> Putinia está dando mucho por saco con sus enclaves oficiales (Königsberg, Krimea), aparte de los "no oficiales" como Transnistria. No se trata de bases militares tipo USA, sino territorios que sirven de excusa para expandir su _Lebensraum_. Así que pienso que la esfera anglo tiene pensado "reducir" estos enclaves y extirpar por lo sano, con lo cual, al final de esta guerra, tendrán que quitarles algo de estos enclaves para que la paz sea duradera.
> 
> Supongo que el objetivo de los anglos será desquiciar a Putin para que le dé el momento ira que justifique "entrar con todo". Eso sí, cada cosa a su tiempo, "con tacto".
> ...




Yo ya llevo días pensando, y lo he comentado también, que en Langley están buscando la forma de poder justificar que Putinia pierda Kaliningrado.
Si el zar enano utiliza algún arma de destrucción masiva no convencional podemos incluir en las cábalas que Polonia se quede ese territorio.
Aunque no lo perdiera, esta operación especial Zurullo va a suponer un trauma histórico para la sociedad putiniana. 
Van a llorar tanto como para rellenar de nuevo el mar de Aral.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## percutor (7 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El pentágono ve muy posible la victoria Ucraniana. Según su portavoz Kirby. Los anglos quiere ganar esta guerra a rusia. Y lo van a dar todo. Es su gran oportunidad. Y encima su empresas de armas se forran. Creo que van a dar armas de todo tipo a Ucrania. Hasta colapsar a rusia



Y lo van a dar todo. 

Veremos que es es ese todo . He leído por aquí que los ucranianos pedían misiles y puede que esto concuerda con lo que yo estaba diciendo que con cientos de misiles de crucero tomahawk los ucras podría atacar cualquier punto militar o logístico de rusia , o una refinería de petroleo rusa y ante esta amenaza putin abandona la guerra ya . 

Hay quien dice que esto podría dar a una escalada nuclear por parte de rusia , cosa que yo veo totalmente absurda ya que los rusos ya han atacado cuarteles ,militares o refinerías a centenaresde kilómetros del frente .

Ahora dicen que si más tanques , más artillería , pero nada que pueda golpear la retaguardia rusa ; puede que los americanos no quieran enfadar a rusia ¿¿¿¿??? , pero lo que yo me temo es que los americanos no quieren una rápida victoria ucraniana , los americanos quieren que la guerra dure meses , que los rusos se desangren y se desestabilice rusia y caiga putin y todas las republicas rusas empiezan sus guerritas .

Y un apunte , viendo google los yacimentos de petroleo de rusia se encuentran a 3.000 kms de ucrania . Un misilazo de aviso en la zona y putin entrega crimea , donbass y toda la costa rusa del mar negro .


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Zelenski hacia su programa de humor en ruso, no se ...........



Y hacía bien.

He encontrado este mapa de 2005. Una encuesta del apoyo para hacer al ruso idioma oficial.
Al margen de la injerencia rusa, tu no puedes quitar de la noche a la mañana el idioma de uso habitual de la mitad de ucranianos.
Como se ve en el mapa, hay dos ucranias culturalmente enfrentadas desde incluso antes del maidan.




Cuanto más lo analizo, más me parece que son dos países en uno.


_La lengua rusa tiene mayor difusión en las regiones del Este y Sur, donde es más habitual que el propio ucraniano para el 92% de los ciudadanos.14De los datos del el Instituto Internacional Sociológico de Kiev, la población rusoparlante está en absoluta mayoría en las regiones del sur y este de Ucrania15
_

_República Autónoma de Crimea — 97 % de toda la población_
_Óblast de Dnipropetrovsk — 72 %_
_Óblast de Donetsk — 93 %_
_Óblast de Zaporizhia — 81 %_
_Óblast de Lugansk — 89 %_
_Óblast de Mykolaiv — 66 %_
_Óblast de Odesa — 85 %_
_Óblast de Járkov — 74 %_


----------



## fyahball (7 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Todo fue un troleo. Nadie te conoce ni saben nada de ti. El mundo es un pañuelo pero no para tanto.
> 
> No te olvides de postear en el mejor hilo de la guerra.



os ha dejado un buen sabor mi rabo en la boca

queréis más?

creeis que sois las unicas mariconas que quieren licuarme los huevos?

poneros a la cola, ante todo modales señoritas


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

que buen resultado están dando estos Stugna


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, está la cosa muy parada. Ya toca ir haciendo otros cuantos reflotes de hilos loleantes.



Ahí va uno:






Ha caido el alcalde de KIEV


Su madre era judia Anda, mira por donde




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EGO (7 Abr 2022)

Los botiquines individuales rusos son otro detalle que demuestra que el ejercito ruso es pauperrimo.Torniquetes de la guerra fria y vendas de mierda.

Si hasta el ejercito paco español intenta dar unos botiquines en condiciones.El torniquete es muy mejorable,pero se de buena mano que las unidades los suelen sustituir por los CAT y reforzar con otras cosas.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo ya llevo días pensando, y lo he comentado también, que en Langley están buscando la forma de poder justificar que Putinia pierda Kaliningrado.
> Si el zar enano utiliza algún arma de destrucción masiva no convencional podemos incluir en las cábalas que Polonia se quede ese territorio.
> Aunque no lo perdiera, esta operación especial Zurullo va a suponer un trauma histórico para la sociedad putiniana.
> Van a llorar tanto como para rellenar de nuevo el mar de Aral.
> ...



Es que para que pierda Kaliningrado, a Putin se le tiene que ir la olla, escenario que seguro tienen descontado y previsto.
Yo sí creo que van a aprovechar la oportunidad histórica de dejar zanjado el tablero del _Risk_ para los siguientes años. El lenguaje que utilizan cada vez es más agresivo y se han despojado ya del miedo agazapador de las amenazas nucleares de Rusia.

Esta guerra no se va a parar en una mesa de negociación. La guerra se llevará hasta el final, y después vendrá la mesa de negociación.
Cada uno tendrá su forma de interpretar debilidades/amenazas/fortalezas/oportunidades, pero cada vez veo más como una ventaja el hecho de tener un personaje como Putin al otro lado, aunque parezca paradójico.
Sólo son mis sensaciones.


----------



## iases (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y hacía bien.
> 
> He encontrado este mapa de 2005. Una encuesta del apoyo para hacer al ruso idioma oficial.
> Al margen de la injerencia rusa, tu no puedes quitar de la noche a la mañana el idioma de uso habitual de la mitad de ucranianos.
> ...



Repetimos hoy la encuesta ?


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

NOSOTROS Y LOS ALIADOS ENVIAMOS A UCRANIA 25.000 SAM COMO COHETES "STINGER" - TOP USA PRINCIPAL DICE

EEUU va con todo.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Recuperar Crimea lo veo muy difícil, sí volver a aislar Crimea y recuperar el corredor Crimea-Dombas que era uno de los objetivos no declarados y el único territorio nuevo que podía vender Putin a los rusos



Claro que recuperar Krimea es difícil, pero hay que ver la otra cara de la moneda: NO RECUPERAR Krimea es dejar la guerra a medias y asegurarte una nueva temporada de la serie "La Guerra en Ukrania"


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Ya le he indicado que Vd. puede creerse lo que quiera.
> En cualquier caso, vamos a creernos lo que Vd. dice. El cómputo de bajas de personal en cuanto a aeronaves es de solamente 285 así que va a afectar bastante poco al resultado final.
> Rebajado a la mitad 142. Igualando a la baja, para que esté Vd. contento; así pues, restamos 143, más lo multiplicado por 2. Reste 429 a esa cifra de 50.655 bajas.
> 
> ...



Pero es imposible esa cantidad de bajas aéreas, es que es falso, los aviones y helicópteros son máquinas complejas y muy caras, no es lo mismo que perder tanques de 2 millones de dólares que entre 200-300 aparatos aéreos . Están poniendo que Rusia ha perdido casi el 20% de todo su arsenal de helicópteros pues no sé como no sé han rendido. El helicópteros más derribados ha sido el ka-52 que se han perdido 7-8 y el resto son mi-24/35 y mi-28. Los helicópteros son más fáciles de derribar que un avión y helicópteros de combate se han perdido menos de 20 y si contamos transporte más de 20. Aviones los más derribados son el Su-25 con cifras parecidas al ka-52 aunque se han perdido joyas de la corona también, como 4 su-34 y por lo menos 2 Su-35. La cifra que dan los ucranianos de aviones es fantasía solo se acerca la de tanques.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay dos ucranias, la puramente nacionalista y la que siente lazos con rusia. Realmente esta guerra más allá de otans y demás, es un conflicto entre estas dos ucranias.



No deja de sorprenderme que todavía a estas alturas haya quien intenta colar de rondón eso de que hay dos Ucranias, que es un conflicto "civil" y similares.
Pasado mañana diremos que El Ejido es marroquí porque total, ya hay muchos marroquíes asentados allí y además hablan en moro.
Lo que digo, sorprendente. Supongo que si Marruecos emprende una Guerra de Agresión en caso de cualquier conflicto con ese colectivo e invade Almería, estará justificadísimo y si nos parece mal seremos todos unos _hotánicos_.


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

Tampoco creo que les importe mucho...

*Rusia suspendida del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU

*


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Resalta lo que ya se ha comentado aquí, se necesita artillería, aunque habla de artillería autopropulsada, no sabemos cuántos AS-90 van a enviar los piratas, pero si los ucranianos reciben suficientes piezas de artillería y los camiones que también menciona el general, ya pueden irse preparando los orcos, les va a llover un infierno de metal.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



En un vídeo que posteé, un youtuber _brit_ hablaba de la posibilidad de que en lugar del AS-90 entero, les diesen sólo la parte de artillería o el cañón del AS-90, que al parecer se fabrica en Polonia. Explicado mal y pronto, y hablando de memoria.
Hubo un forero que ponía en duda (quizá con razón) que les pasasen el AS-90 entero.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No deja de sorprenderme que todavía a estas alturas haya quien intenta colar de rondón eso de que hay dos Ucranias, que es un conflicto "civil" y similares.
> Pasado mañana diremos que El Ejido es marroquí porque total, ya hay muchos marroquíes asentados allí y además hablan en moro.
> Lo que digo, sorprendente. Supongo que si Marruecos emprende una Guerra de Agresión en caso de cualquier conflicto con ese colectivo e invade Almería, estará justificadísimo y si nos parece mal seremos todos unos _hotánicos_.



Al menos a nivel cultural es claro para mí. El oeste y el este son dos ucranias muy diferentes. Y Putin puede que se aproveche de esto en el futuro para poner gobiernos títeres en las regiones del este. Si es que gana la guerra claro.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tampoco creo que les importe mucho...
> 
> *Rusia suspendida del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU
> 
> *



La ONU está dominada por el Batallón Azov que son nazis.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?
> 
> Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol



Desde un BTR4 con un cañon de 30 mm. Ttemendo lo de la uerra en directo con tanto detalle.


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La ONU está dominada por el Batallón Azov que son nazis.



Ahora hay que esperar a las amenazas, son 93 paises los que han votado a favor y 58 se han abstenido

*Rusia amenaza a los estados con consecuencias por la votación de la ONU en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos*
Rusia advirtió a los países en las Naciones Unidas que un voto a favor o la abstención en un intento de Estados Unidos de suspender a Moscú del Consejo de Derechos Humanos será visto como un "gesto hostil" con consecuencias para los lazos bilaterales. según una nota vista por Reuters el miércoles.


*Russia threatens states with consequences over U.N. vote on Human Rights Council*
Russia has warned countries at the United Nations that a yes vote or abstention on a U.S. push to suspend Moscow from the Human Rights Council will be viewed as an "unfriendly gesture" with consequences for bilateral ties, according to a note seen by Reuters on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> La moral de las putinas del foro está tan baja como la del ejército hordita.
> 
> Si os fijáis, ya no hay hilos en los que, presas de una gran excitación sexual, hablen de grandes operaciones militares, calderos, embolsamientos y otras virgendoritadas por el estilo con las que solían dar rienda a su subnormalidad. Ahora se limitan chillar que las masacres son inventos de la prensa rusófoba y que Biden nos quiere destruir.
> 
> Hasta el follaputines más mongolo del foro ya sabe que viene LA MADRE DE TODAS LAS HUMILLACIONES.



Todos esos hilos no eran más que una FINTA.


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Sobre el tema de bocachancla Gisbert me ha llamado mucho la atención la postura de la inmensa mayoría de trevijanistas. Aquí en el foro se puede comprobar. Es un doblepensar del tamaño de Saturno. Pasar en un hilo de quejarse de lo mala malosa que es la democracia en España a defender la "democracia" putinesca en el siguiente. Casi todos son putinianos. No me lo explico.
> 
> Me ha recordado a otros movimientos como el pacifismo con sus simbolitos pidiendo la eliminación de las armas nucleares en occidente mientras no comentaban nada sobre la invasión soviética de Afganistán. O los ecolojetas tan simpáticos ellos protestando por cualquier chorrada mientras ignoraban la destrucción del mar de Aral por los rusos. Los trevijanistas han demostrado ser otro movimiento títere creado por el kremlin para desestabilizar occidente. Nunca les verás esparcir sus consignas de abstención activa en medios afines a los partiditos satélites como Podemos. Para mí han quedado desacreditados para siempre.



Metete en Menéame y mira vuelve a leer tu segundo párrafo y ya de paso editalo si tienes algo de vergüenza.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Nuevo "vidéo" de RT en Español y una vez más no está Inna. Sigue el puto calvo de mierda al que le deseo que le destinen a la zona de Kherson en un T72 para manejar la torreta.

Sigo esperando que Inna pida asilo político en un país democrático.










¿Pugna con el dólar? Cómo entender el subibaja del rublo en medio de la guerra en Ucrania







www.ahilesva.info






Por cierto, parece que este tipo era argentino antes de ser calvo y miembro de organización genocida.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

Pues aquí espero al Zhukov, a ver si tiene cojones de entrar a los bosques suecos.


----------



## paconan (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y hacía bien.
> 
> He encontrado este mapa de 2005. Una encuesta del apoyo para hacer al ruso idioma oficial.
> Al margen de la injerencia rusa, tu no puedes quitar de la noche a la mañana el idioma de uso habitual de la mitad de ucranianos.
> ...



Los que habláis del _apartheid_ a los rusohablantes y a la lengua rusa me parece que no tenéis NPI y no aportáis ningún EJEMPLO CONCRETO de lo que afirmáis. Ojo, yo tampoco tengo NPI de la realidad de Ukrania, pero veo en el día a día a Zelensky que combina las 2 lenguas (de hecho creo haber leído que no domina muy bien la lengua ukra), a los Klitschko hablar en ruso como "Pedro por su casa", a los _nancys_ del Batallón Azov en Mariupol hacer 3/4 de los mismo, etc.

No sé Rick, o traéis las pruebas o.....


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Desde un BTR4 con un cañon de 30 mm. Ttemendo lo de la uerra en directo con tanto detalle.



Lo del BTR ha tenido éxito, están haciendo versiones


----------



## At4008 (7 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora hay que esperar a las amenazas, son 93 paises los que han votado a favor y 58 se han abstenido
> 
> *Rusia amenaza a los estados con consecuencias por la votación de la ONU en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos*
> Rusia advirtió a los países en las Naciones Unidas que un voto a favor o la abstención en un intento de Estados Unidos de suspender a Moscú del Consejo de Derechos Humanos será visto como un "gesto hostil" con consecuencias para los lazos bilaterales. según una nota vista por Reuters el miércoles.
> ...




¿Alguien que explique qué consecuencias concretas tiene esta suspensión de Rusia aparte de no poder participar en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos?

¿En qué le afecta no poder participar en este consejo?


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nuevo "vidéo" de RT en Español y una vez más no está Inna. Sigue el puto calvo de mierda al que le deseo que le destinen a la zona de Kherson en un T72 para manejar la torreta.
> 
> Sigo esperando que Inna pida asilo político en un país democrático.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que este tipo era argentino antes de ser calvo y miembro de organización genocida.



Argentino y calvo.
Iba a decir algo pero ya bastante tiene con lo que tiene.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> ¿Alguien que explique qué consecuencias concretas tiene esta suspensión de Rusia aparte de no poder participar en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos?



Simbólico. La ONU no sirve ni para tomar por el culo y son miembro permanente con derecho de veto en el Consejo de Seguridad que es lo único que pinta algo.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Argentino y calvo.
> Iba a decir algo pero ya bastante tiene con lo que tiene.



Yo creo que la condición de argentino se pierde al convertirse en calvo genocida. No reconocen la doble nacionalidad en ese caso.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Abr 2022)

Stoltenberg: La OTAN aumentará el apoyo a Ucrania ya que se espera una "gran batalla" en Donbass.

El secretario general Jens Stoltenberg dijo que los miembros de la OTAN están listos para proporcionar a Ucrania más equipos y son conscientes de la importancia de dichos suministros.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

El pacoejército te da unas botas de goma, no te da chaleco antibalas y para la guerra.



No parece que tengan reservas de tropas de calidad. La gente en Rusia ya está occidentalizada. Les pueden comer la olla con la TV pero luego, ir a una guerra, como que no, ya no hay huevos. Tienen que llevar a gentes de zonas raras y a la retaguardia, a hacer barbaridades.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los que habláis del _apartheid_ a los rusohablantes y a la lengua rusa me parece que no tenéis NPI y no aportáis ningún EJEMPLO CONCRETO de lo que afirmáis. Ojo, yo tampoco tengo NPI de la realidad de Ukrania, pero veo en el día a día a Zelensky que combina las 2 lenguas (de hecho creo haber leído que no domina muy bien la lengua ukra), a los Klitschko hablar en ruso como "Pedro por su casa", a los _nancys_ del Batallón Azov en Mariupol hacer 3/4 de los mismo, etc.
> 
> No sé Rick, o traéis las pruebas o.....



Pues porque no te apetece buscar.... Clavado a los indepes hezpañoles.









Ucrania empieza a prohibir el ruso


Los políticos ucranianos no tienen problema en quedarse medio sordos con tal de que su vecino ruso se quede medio mudo. La principal capital del oeste de Ucrania ha aprobado una mo




www.elmundo.es












Entran en vigor en Ucrania reglas que priorizan el ucraniano sobre el ruso


Kiev, 16 jul (EFE).- Las nuevas regulaciones de la ley de idiomas, que priorizan el ucraniano en la vida pública, entraron hoy en vigor en Ucrania, en un intento de alejarse aún más de la esfera de influencia rusa, incluida la política lingüística. "Hoy entran en vigor las disposiciones que...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Benditas sanciones



Las sanciones hacen más daño en su efecto boomerang hacia Europa y la propia Ucrania que directamente hacia Rusia. China, si mal no me acuerdo, ha aumentado sus exportaciones...
*Bloomberg: Putin podría recaudar $321.000 millones si el petróleo y el gas siguen fluyendo*





__





e-planning


A pesar de todas las dificultades que sufrieron los consumidores en el país y el estrangulamiento financiero impuesto al gobierno desde el extranjero, Rusia también está en camino de un superávit récord en cuenta corriente que, según el Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales, puede alcanzar los...




www.globovision.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Abr 2022)

Tras la liberación del norte, calma chicha en muchas unidades. Aqui un post del sargento retirado James Vasquez. Como curiosidad, en uno de sus hilos de hace dias pidio donaciones para equipar a su equipo con miras ACOG para los fusiles de asalto y creo que cubrieron la donación en escasas horas. Es impresionante como la gente se está volcando en esta causa. Causa justa desde mi punto de vista, y causa en la que hay que estar seas lo que seas.

Y si seguimos con las donaciones y las buenas causas, mención especial al cocinero Jose Andrés, un tío que a día de hoy tiene un prestigio que hasta el mismo Biden le buscó en su visita a Polonia para hacerse la foto. Orgulloso de que J.Andrés sea asturiano y español. Hoy aporté mi granito de arena. Os animo a todos los que podais, que hagais lo mismo.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Mi opinión personal es que irán por las fronteras de Ucrania del tratado de Budapest ( aún dejándoles una base naval en Sebastopol), ya que así se matan varios pájaros de un tiro. El primero asegurar Moldavia y a más largo plazo que esta absorba a Transnistria, en segundo lugar Bielorrusia tras la pertinente revolución de colorines puede acabar en el otro bando y Rusia se tendrá que tragar el sapo; en tercer lugar se les da un aviso a navegantes vía ucrania a China. En cuarto lugar a Rusia se le ha perdido el miedo, en quinto lugar la OTAN está mejor que nunca y como se acaben uniendo los escandinavos Rusia tendrá 1300 km más de frontera con la OTAN y con más distancia hasta Noruega la OTAN ganaría en profundidad estratégica en escandinavia (brillante jugada de ajedrez de Putin). La quinta muchos países asiáticos que le tienen miedo a China acabarán uniéndose a los organismos que creen los USA contra China con lo que la contención de ésta es más fácil.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Abr 2022)

Batallón de rusos que se pasan al bando ucraniano. Emblema con bandera rusa modificada.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tampoco creo que les importe mucho...
> 
> *Rusia suspendida del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU
> 
> *






Como ha votado cada país:


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues porque no te apetece buscar.... Clavado a los indepes hezpañoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) NO he podido leer que se prohiba la lengua rusa, ni mucho menos. Sigue siendo una lengua oficial.
2) SÍ he podido leer que algunas de las críticas a esa ley es que precisamente NO les otorga una protección a otras minorías linguísticas del país, QUE PRECISAMENTE NO SON RUSAS.
3) Vuelvo a insistir que en el día a día veo vídeos de ukras que combinan las 2 lenguas, o hablan directamente sólo ruso, como "Pedro por su casa".
4) Los mantras de RT nunca van acompañados de ejemplos reales.


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Metete en Menéame y mira vuelve a leer tu segundo párrafo y ya de paso editalo si tienes algo de vergüenza.



Ya os tenemos calados, sinvergüenzas. Igualito es soltar las chorradas trevijanders a 3 años vista de elecciones que en plena campaña. Que no estás en Russia Today.

No edito ni una puta coma.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Motivos por los que se irá a por todas:


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Las sanciones hacen más daño en su efecto boomerang hacia Europa y la propia Ucrania que directamente hacia Rusia. China, si mal no me acuerdo, ha aumentado sus exportaciones...


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Batallón de rusos que se pasan al bando ucraniano. Emblema con bandera rusa modificada.



Los que cambian de bando una vez, tienden a cambiar de bando siempre. Ahí tenemos el caso de Italia, paradigmático.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No parece que tengan reservas de tropas de calidad. La gente en Rusia ya está occidentalizada. Les pueden comer la olla con la TV pero luego, ir a una guerra, como que no, ya no hay huevos. Tienen que llevar a gentes de zonas raras y a la retaguardia, a hacer barbaridades.



Se me ocurre que quizás quieran mantener los bastiones de St. Petersburgo y Moscú, y que la guerra afecte lo menos posible a la población de estos 2 centros, en plan cordón sanitario. No sé, sólo estoy especulando.


----------



## bladu (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


>



Disparan con pólvora del Rey.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis a tomar por culo fuera de las costas de España, no hay fuel para ellos. 



Los ocupantes rusos querían repostar el barco frente a las costas de España, pero algo salió mal........ Incluso sé quién les respondió - ¡Que te jodan!


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y hablando de Mariupol, vídeo recien sacado. Con qué disparan?
> 
> Azov destruye a los invasores en Mariupol



es un cañon de 20/30 mm les han jodido a los ruskis 2 o 3 vehiculos como si nada


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Para los que se emborrican con los mapas (el tiempo es lo importante).
Si lo tienes puedes hacer esto:









Un 'pequeño número' de soldados ucranianos se entrena con drones en EE. UU. – Galaxia Militar


Soldados ucranianos están siendo entrenados en Estados Unidos para operar los mortíferos drones Switchblade que Washington está suministrando a Kiev, dijo el miércoles un funcionario del Pentágono.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



EEUU sigue comprando petroleo a Rusia que da gusto. Dese cuenta entre meme(z) y meme(z) lo que va a ocurrir en Europa. Y todo en verdad es culpa de los propios burócratas europeos, que nos han hecho totalmente dependientes del gas, pero ese es otro tema

*Bloomberg: Putin podría recaudar $321.000 millones si el petróleo y el gas siguen fluyendo*




__





e-planning


A pesar de todas las dificultades que sufrieron los consumidores en el país y el estrangulamiento financiero impuesto al gobierno desde el extranjero, Rusia también está en camino de un superávit récord en cuenta corriente que, según el Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales, puede alcanzar los...




www.globovision.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los que cambian de bando una vez, tienden a cambiar de bando siempre. Ahí tenemos el caso de Italia, paradigmático.



La fábula favorita de mi hijo de 4 años.





__





EL MURCIÉLAGO COBARDE


Hace mucho tiempo, en la sabana africana, un león, rey de los animales, estaba a punto de devorar a su presa cuando un águila, reina de las aves, bajó volando y se la quitó. -¿Cómo te atreves? ¡En este instante declato la guerra a todas las aves! Las atraparé a todas y las mataré -rugió el león...



www.muchoscuentos.com


----------



## Papa_Frita (7 Abr 2022)

Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"

(Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> EEUU sigue comprando petroleo a Rusia que da gusto. Dese cuenta entre meme(z) y meme(z) lo que va a ocurrir en Europa. Y todo en verdad es culpa de los propios burócratas europeos, que nos han hecho totalmente dependientes del gas, pero ese es otro tema



Ok, correcto. Y qué propone usted, o qué crees que se debería haber hecho?


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ya os tenemos calados, sinvergüenzas. Igualito es soltar las chorradas trevijanders a 3 años vista de elecciones que en plena campaña. Que no estás en Russia Today.
> 
> No edito ni una puta coma.



Sinvergüenza es el que no tiene honor y va a difamar y mentir, no al contrario. Ni estoy en Russia Today ahora ni lo he estado antes ni quiero estarlo nunca, a mi me da asco Putin. Pareces un pobre NPC (y digo pobre porque un bot lo haría mucho mejor que tu, aunque se lo pones sencillo) que le han dicho que a determinadas palabras que lea suelte: "Rusia Today", "rojo", "progre", "proputin" o ya la última idiotez que te han insertado, "trevijaner" (como si llamarte hayekiano, hoppeano o algo así fuese un insulto, cuando son buenos pensadores).

Cuando puedas pensar por ti mismo, quizás dedique algo más de tiempo a responderte, por lo demás, puedes seguir intentando no ser tan memo. Un saludo.


----------



## Wein (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Mi opinión personal es que irán por las fronteras de Ucrania del tratado de Budapest ( aún dejándoles una base naval en Sebastopol), ya que así se matan varios pájaros de un tiro. El primero asegurar Moldavia y a más largo plazo que esta absorba a Transnistria, en segundo lugar Bielorrusia tras la pertinente revolución de colorines puede acabar en el otro bando y Rusia se tendrá que tragar el sapo; en tercer lugar se les da un aviso a navegantes vía ucrania a China. En cuarto lugar a Rusia se le ha perdido el miedo, en quinto lugar la OTAN está mejor que nunca y como se acaben uniendo los escandinavos Rusia tendrá 1300 km más de frontera con la OTAN y con más distancia hasta Noruega la OTAN ganaría en profundidad estratégica en escandinavia (brillante jugada de ajedrez de Putin). La quinta muchos países asiáticos que le tienen miedo a China acabarán uniéndose a los organismos que creen los USA contra China con lo que la contención de ésta es más fácil.



No hay que confundir que el ejercito ruso sea un cagarro con que EEUU es ahora una superpotencia militar intocable. 

EEUU ha demostrado que es otro cagarro militar y los chinos no tienen ni para empezar con ellos. Eso sí los usanos ya han salido escaldados de varias y no van a volver a meterse en algo serio. Los rusos al final se han creido su propaganda y apenas habían hecho nada serio. Georgia y en Siria la propaganda ya que realmente fue Iran

Que esto no ha sido como Corea que toman casi toda Corea del sur y luego los EEUU lo revierten. Aquí ha sido el fracaso de los rusos que no han podido tomar casi nada. 

China va a seguir haciendo lo que le interese sin ningun temor a EEUU. Se va a ver en el futuro. No van o vais a llorar los anglofilos como los prorusos porque EEUU no se va a atrever a hacer nada serio.


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ok, correcto. Y qué propone usted, o qué crees que se debería haber hecho?



Bien, pues empezar a construir centrales de carbón (como Polonia) y nucleares (aunque sean reactores pequeños) y explotar nuestro propio gas. En España hay gas que se puede extraer mediante fraking. ¿Qué cojones hacemos comprandoselo a los rusos? Mientras que hacemos eso, le vamos dejando de comprar progresivamente. Estoy hablando de medidas que se pueden realizar en meses. En España hay centrales de carbón que no pueden funcionar porque no disponen de permisos. Incluso ha habido centrales mixtas que ni siquiera se han llegado a abrir.

Lo que más daño les haría es dejar de depender de ellos, sobre todo a medio plazo.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Para los que se emborrican con los mapas (el tiempo es lo importante).
> Si lo tienes puedes hacer esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Esos drones parecen interesantes, pero 100 me parece una cantidad demasiado baja.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

Ya hasta se permiten acercar un cámara para tomar una vista cercana de la voladura.
Y no lo ven o no lo atacan.




Edito: Se ha visto el cable moverse. Es una detonación.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Sinvergüenza es el que no tiene honor y va a difamar y mentir, no al contrario. Ni estoy en Russia Today ahora ni lo he estado antes ni quiero estarlo nunca, a mi me da asco Putin. Pareces un pobre NPC (y digo pobre porque un bot lo haría mucho mejor que tu, aunque se lo pones sencillo) que le han dicho que a determinadas palabras que lea suelte: "Rusia Today", "rojo", "progre", "proputin" o ya la última idiotez que te han insertado, "trevijaner" (como si llamarte hayekiano, hoppeano o algo así fuese un insulto, cuando son buenos pensadores).
> 
> Cuando puedas pensar por ti mismo, quizás dedique algo más de tiempo a responderte, por lo demás, puedes seguir intentando no ser tan memo. Un saludo.



Lo que es seguro es que es incoherente por completo defender las tesis de calidad democrática de Trevijano en España y apoyar o justificar a Rusia que tiene un estado podrido hasta el vómito. No tiene sentido ninguno, no hay que ser un gran pensador para ver una contradicción de las gordas.


----------



## FernandoIII (7 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No sé si somos conscientes de lo que les debemos a los ucranianos. Su determinación por combatir y resistir, en contra incluso de una parte significativa de las opiniones públicas occidentales, nos va a ahorrar, a todos, un sinfin de problemas y futuras contiendas.
> 
> La evidencia de que la ayuda occidental, en cuanto a armamento e inteligencia, junto a la voluntad de resistir pueden inflingir unos daños desemesurados, sino una derrota de la cual ya veremos como sobrevive el regimen, es una señal al resto de actores mundiales que ya estaban preparando sus propias desventuras.
> 
> ...



No existe un declive occidental, simplemente un ascenso meteórico de las potencias asiáticas por su industrialización. Al final por densidad y población nos van a superar económicamente sí o sí


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Bien, pues empezar a construir centrales de carbón (como Polonia) y nucleares (aunque sean reactores pequeños) y explotar nuestro propio gas. En España hay gas que se puede extraer mediante fraking. ¿Qué cojones hacemos comprandoselo a los rusos? Mientras que hacemos eso, le vamos dejando de comprar progresivamente.
> 
> Lo que más daño les haría es dejar de depender de ellos.



En eso estamos. A partir de ahora todos los países van a tomarse eso de la independencia energética bien en serio. 

Lo del ataque de Rusia a Ucrania creo que pilló a todo el mundo por sorpresa, salvo a algún analista inteligente bien informado. Nadie se quería creer que Putin estuviera tan loco. Más que nada por que es un suicidio político para Putin y económico para Rusia, que no va salir reforzada ni ganando nada. Al contrario, se va a quedar en la ruina y aislada internacionalmente.


----------



## alb. (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Bien, pues empezar a construir centrales de carbón (como Polonia) y nucleares (aunque sean reactores pequeños) y explotar nuestro propio gas. En España hay gas que se puede extraer mediante fraking. ¿Qué cojones hacemos comprandoselo a los rusos? Mientras que hacemos eso, le vamos dejando de comprar progresivamente. Estoy hablando de medidas que se pueden realizar en meses. En España hay centrales de carbón que no pueden funcionar porque no disponen de permisos. Incluso ha habido centrales mixtas que ni siquiera se han llegado a abrir.
> 
> Lo que más daño les haría es dejar de depender de ellos, sobre todo a medio plazo.



España no compra gas Ruso.


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> ñiñiñiñi



No moleste, topo del kremlin.

En este hilo no descubres nada nuevo. Cada semana nos descuelgan desde la chincheta a un moderadito que luego se destapa. ATPC.


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que es incoherente por completo defender las tesis de calidad democrática de Trevijano en España y apoyar o justificar a Rusia que tiene un estado podrido hasta el vómito. No tiene sentido ninguno, no hay que ser un gran pensador para ver una contradicción de las gordas.



Para empezar, Trevijano y otros tantos como Gil Robles o Miguel Ayuso no defendían ni defienden ningún tipo de calidad democrática, sino que haya o que no haya. Segundo, yo jamás he defendido a Putin ni tengo la más remota idea que tiene que ver eso con el autor mencionado, que es un tio que ha mandado asesinar a periodistas y tiene a gente en campos de trabajo forzado Dios sabe donde. ¿Queda claro?


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> España no compra gas Ruso.











España compra ya más gas natural a EEUU que a Argelia y sólo el 5% procede de Rusia


Estados Unidos se ha consolidado en febrero de este año como el principal exportador de gas natural a España y por segundo mes consecutivo las compras al




www.elindependiente.com





No he tardado ni 1 minuto en buscar esta noticia. España importa gas procedente sobre todo de Argelia, pero no únicamente. Eso si, en España están las minas de uranio de Salamanca y a saber lo que hay en Canarias y por la costa del Mediterraneo. Pero claro, eso no interesa.


----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Para empezar, Trevijano y otros tantos como Gil Robles o Miguel Ayuso no defendían ni defienden ningún tipo de calidad democrática, sino que haya o que no haya. Segundo, yo jamás he defendido a Putin ni tengo la más remota idea que tiene que ver eso con el autor mencionado, que es un tio que ha mandado asesinar a periodistas y tiene a gente en campos de trabajo forzado Dios sabe donde. ¿Queda claro?



No hablaba de ti, es en general. Putin está quitando muchas caretas en muchos sitios.


----------



## txusky_g (7 Abr 2022)

A mí Trevijano, me la coge con la mano. Además no es el tema del hilo. Volvamos a Ucrania, porfa.


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> No moleste, topo del kremlin.
> 
> En este hilo no descubres nada nuevo. Cada semana nos descuelgan desde la chincheta a un moderadito que luego se destapa. ATPC.



Exacto, a eso justo me refiero. A gente difamadora y mentirosa que modifica mensajes haciendo parecer que están escritos con una persona con problemas mentales (en este caso, parece que lo has escrito tú) para responderlos y quedarse más a gusto consigo mismo. Lo de moderadito y tal ya te vale para salir de la tangente ante la impotencia de no poder responder.

Moderado será otro, no el antiguo legionario que se liaba a hostias con morapios en Melilla para que niños rata como tú puedan dormir tranquilo al día siguiente en la casa de los papis, es decir, no yo


----------



## Domm (7 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Comunicaciones especiales, ahora.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016318
> ...



 se parece al desguace al que me gusta ir a mirar coches de segunda mano, ahí también hay de esos de la foto


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Batallón de rusos que se pasan al bando ucraniano. Emblema con bandera rusa modificada.



Ecos del ROA de Vlasov


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Exacto, a eso justo me refiero. A gente difamadora y mentirosa que modifica mensajes haciendo parecer que están escritos con una persona con problemas mentales (en este caso, parece que lo has escrito tú mismo) para responderlos y quedarse más a gusto consigo mismo. Lo de moderadito y tal ya te vale para salir de la tangente ante la impotencia de no poder responder.
> 
> Moderado será otro, no el antiguo legionario que se liaba a hostias con morapios en Melilla para que niños rata como tú puedan dormir tranquilo al día siguiente en la casa de los papis, es decir, no yo



A pastar, subnormal hijo de puta.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"
> 
> (Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)



POLONICESE POR BOCACHANCLA


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero es imposible esa cantidad de bajas aéreas, es que es falso, los aviones y helicópteros son máquinas complejas y muy caras, no es lo mismo que perder tanques de 2 millones de dólares que entre 200-300 aparatos aéreos . Están poniendo que Rusia ha perdido casi el 20% de todo su arsenal de helicópteros pues no sé como no sé han rendido. El helicópteros más derribados ha sido el ka-52 que se han perdido 7-8 y el resto son mi-24/35 y mi-28. Los helicópteros son más fáciles de derribar que un avión y helicópteros de combate se han perdido menos de 20 y si contamos transporte más de 20. Aviones los más derribados son el Su-25 con cifras parecidas al ka-52 aunque se han perdido joyas de la corona también, como 4 su-34 y por lo menos 2 Su-35. La cifra que dan los ucranianos de aviones es fantasía solo se acerca la de tanques.




Estábamos hablando de las bajas de PERSONAL. 
Puede Vd. quitar TODAS las aeronaves derribadas Y SIGUE SIENDO UN DESASTRE PARA LOS ORCOS.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> A pastar, subnormal hijo de puta.



Aquí se viene llorado, ratita mia. Si los pobres de tus papis no te dan ni para clinex dimelo y te los doy yo  
Pues si, resulta que ni se los dan a él ni quiere los mios


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Aquí se viene llorado, ratita mia. Si los pobres de tus papis no te dan ni para clinex dimelo y te los doy yo



ñiñiñi. ignore


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> No moleste, topo del kremlin.
> 
> En este hilo no descubres nada nuevo. Cada semana nos descuelgan desde la chincheta a un moderadito que luego se destapa. ATPC.



Yo ya ni me molesto, perfil de mas de 5 años con pocos mensajes, que entra aqui de sopeton en plan si pero no y la OTAN... al ignore directo


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo ya ni me molesto, perfil de mas de 5 años con pocos mensajes, que entra aqui de sopeton en plan si pero no y la OTAN... al ignore directo



Justo le acabo de meter en el ignore porque ya no es que fuera a meter la cuña como mcfluffy, éste ha venido a reventar el hilo.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"
> 
> (Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)



Gracias por el aporte, Papa.
El corte que has posteado me ha puesto los dientes largos, con el periodista ejeciendo el estilo duro de periodismo británico, así que he querido buscar la entrevista completa:


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

Estaba pensando que lo de las sanciones a Rusia ha llegado demasiado lejos, al menos para @txusky_g y su musa: Aquí tenemos a Inna en un video de su twitter, ahora clausurado:


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Esos drones parecen interesantes, pero 100 me parece una cantidad demasiado baja.



100.... para empezar. Si demuestran usarlos bien, serán recompensados con más.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> 100.... para empezar. Si demuestran usarlos bien, serán recompensados con más.



Esperemos que así sea


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Estábamos hablando de las bajas de PERSONAL.
> Puede Vd. quitar TODAS las aeronaves derribadas Y SIGUE SIENDO UN DESASTRE PARA LOS ORCOS.
> 
> 
> ...



No sabemos las bajas reales, si fueran 18.000 muertos podríamos estar ante 60.000 y 80.000 bajas , lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado los rusos o buscar un tratado perjudicial. Los rusos hablaron oficialmente de 1.500 muertos rusos por lo que se estaría en 10.000 bajas aprox. No podemos saber las bajas reales porque unos van muy por alto y otros muy por debajo. Si lo dejamos en términos medios, algo así, como 20.000 o 40.000 bajas rusas, exacto, es una cantidad de bajas muy preocupante para un ejercito de 200.000 soldados y que le queda mucha guerra todavía.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Pues si que le va bien la cosa a Rusia:


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, Papa.
> El corte que has posteado me ha puesto los dientes largos, con el periodista ejeciendo el estilo duro de periodismo británico, así que he querido buscar la entrevista completa:



Y aquí la reacción del Jefe de Prensa de Zelensky a la entrevista anterior:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

han llegado rapido rapido, se lo toman en serio.









Centenar de drones Switchblade prometidos por Biden llegan a Ucrania


El portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EU, señaló que un centenar de drones del tipo Switchblade llegaron a Ucrania en las últimas horas.




www.forbes.com.mx


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No sabemos las bajas reales, si fueran 18.000 muertos podríamos estar ante 60.000 y 80.000 bajas , *lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado* los rusos o buscar un tratado perjudicial. Los rusos hablaron oficialmente de 1.500 muertos rusos por lo que se estaría en 10.000 bajas aprox. No podemos saber las bajas reales porque unos van muy por alto y otros muy por debajo. Si lo dejamos en términos medios, algo así, como 20.000 o 40.000 bajas rusas, exacto, es una cantidad de bajas muy preocupante para un ejercito de 200.000 soldados y que le queda mucha guerra todavía.



*lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado

lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado

lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado

lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado*




Puede creer lo que le dé la real gana.
Pero lo que no me va a vender son juegos dialécticos, el dato mata el relato y diga Vd. lo que diga, LOS ORCOS YA SE HAN RETIRADO DE TODOS LOS FRENTES DEL NORTE DE KIEV.


Putinia va a perder la operación Zurullo.
Chin Pún.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y aquí la reacción del Jefe de Prensa de Zelensky a la entrevista anterior:



Lo que ha quedado patente es que Rusia tener, tiene una logística de mierda. Vi hace una semana un video resumen con todas las emboscadas que sus "columnas" han sufrido desde hace un mes y era acojonante.

En la mente colectiva de los rusos y su ejercito esto puede quedar en algo peor que lo de Chechenia, que también fue acojonante y ridículo para su ejercito.


----------



## El cogorzas (7 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"
> 
> (Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)



Menudo pieza, le pinchan un poco y el tío se viene abajo enseguida. Ahora mismo va a su casa una turba de follaruskis y cms de burbuja (con Truñov a la cabeza) a meterle una paliza por derrotista y traidor. Mínimo 15 años en Kolyma escarbando carbón con las uñas le enseñarán a no decir palabras no-buenas de la horda, esta operación militar especial está ganada.


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> *lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado
> 
> lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado
> 
> ...



Bueno, veremos lo que sucederá en el Donbass estas próximas semanas, la guerra esta ahí. De momento el paso de Izium ha sido sobrepasado y faltan las tropas de Mariupol para futuros enfrentamientos.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No existe un declive occidental, simplemente un ascenso meteórico de las potencias asiáticas por su industrialización. Al final por densidad y población nos van a superar económicamente sí o sí



Bueno, "un poquito" de declive sí que existe.
Supongo que esta guerra también hará replantear algunas cosas a los departamentos de riesgos de las grandes empresas en lo relativo a la globalización, las deslocalizaciones, etc. Me refiero con la vista puesta en lo que podría suceder si, en lugar de Rusia, fuese el caso de China.

Esta guerra está siendo un baño de realidad respecto a las debilidades de Europa, no sólo en lo relativo a si nos podemos calentar la calefacción o no.


----------



## LurkerIII (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No sabemos las bajas reales, si fueran 18.000 muertos podríamos estar ante 60.000 y 80.000 bajas , lo que es imposible porque ya se hubieran retirado los rusos o buscar un tratado perjudicial. Los rusos hablaron oficialmente de 1.500 muertos rusos por lo que se estaría en 10.000 bajas aprox. No podemos saber las bajas reales porque unos van muy por alto y otros muy por debajo. Si lo dejamos en términos medios, algo así, como 20.000 o 40.000 bajas rusas, exacto, es una cantidad de bajas muy preocupante para un ejercito de 200.000 soldados y que le queda mucha guerra todavía.



Ucrania puede "permitirse" hasta un 100% de bajas, porque esta es una invasión de aniquilación: si pierden, no hay más ejército ucraniano, los van a "desnazificar" por la vía del viaje a Siberia.

En cambio, un invasor con nosecuantos miles de kilómetros de fronteras, y varios avisperos pendientes no tiene un 100% de personal disponible, porque eso le supondría quedar en una situación de extrema debilidad. Los rusos no pueden permitirse ni perder el 20% de su ejército en esta aventura.

El problema es que puede caer en una falacia de costes hundidos: pierden el 20% y siguen emperrados en que, a lo mejor, la victoria está a la vuelta de la esquina, y meten otro 5% más a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y si seguimos con las donaciones y las buenas causas, mención especial al cocinero Jose Andrés, un tío que a día de hoy tiene un prestigio que hasta el mismo Biden le buscó en su visita a Polonia para hacerse la foto. Orgulloso de que J.Andrés sea asturiano y español. Hoy aporté mi granito de arena. Os animo a todos los que podais, que hagais lo mismo.



Recordatorio: si queréis donar a Ucrania, lo mejor es donárselo al gobierno ucraniano directamente, abrieron cuentas bancarias específicamente para eso, así no se lleva el dinero de la donación un intermediario:









NBU Opens Special Account to Raise Funds for Ukraine’s Armed Forces (updated)


The National Bank of Ukraine has decided to open a special fundraising account to support the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The central bank’s decision comes after the Ukrainian gove...




bank.gov.ua








Papa_Frita dijo:


> Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"
> 
> (Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)



Que empiecen a hablar de esa manera me hace sospechar que la próxima cifra de bajas que den va a ser muy mala, aunque traten de maquillarla.




asakopako dijo:


> Justo le acabo de meter en el ignore porque ya no es que fuera a meter la cuña como mcfluffy, éste ha venido a reventar el hilo.



¿De quién se trataba? porque me tiene en el ignore y no lo puedo ver, me salen muchas respuestas a él sin cita

EDITO: veo que es un tal "concursante" (del concurso nacional de tontos), ni idea de quién es, pero me tiene ignorado desde a saber cuándo.


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Bueno, veremos lo que sucederá en el Donbass estas próximas semanas, la guerra esta ahí. De momento el paso de Izium ha sido sobrepasado y faltan las tropas de Mariupol para futuros enfrentamientos.




En esto sí que tiene Vd. razón.
Lo veremos en las próximas semanas. No van a faltarnos las evidencias gráficas.
Lo que sí faltan de momento son las tropas orcas de Tuva con su gran equipación. Seguro que cuando lleguen se convierten en un game changer con sus botas de agua y sus uniformes impermeables.
Todo es parte del plan.
Putín va 20 movimientos por delante.
¡Ajedrez!.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## moncton (7 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Menudo pieza, le pinchan un poco y el tío se viene abajo enseguida. Ahora mismo va a su casa una turba de follaruskis y cms de burbuja (con Truñov a la cabeza) a meterle una paliza por derrotista y traidor. Mínimo 15 años en Kolyma escarbando carbón con las uñas le enseñarán a no decir palabras no-buenas de la horda, esta operación militar especial está ganada.



Cuando dice que no estan atacando objetivos civiles se ve que no se lo cree ni el

Pero hasta que desarrolle inmunidad al Polonio es lo que le toca


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Un minuto de silencio por favor...


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> POLONICESE POR BOCACHANCLA



A lo mejor sólo quiere "saltar del barco" AKA _he wants to be fired_, pero no sabe cómo decírselo a su jefe.


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio por favor...



Muy de acuerdo con el minuto de silencio.
Es una vergüenza que el destino de esa reliquia haya sido ese. Snif!
Con lo bien que hubiese quedado camperizada.....


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Como ha votado cada país:




por cierto, voto antiputin de orban

a ver si lo dicen en la secta


----------



## elena francis (7 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es ajedrez de fintas, diferente del clásico. En el de fintas te comen las dos torres, la reina y todos los peones para que en la confusión del momento con la otra mano le robas la cartera a tu oponente


----------



## asakopako (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿De quién se trataba? porque me tiene en el ignore y no lo puedo ver, me salen muchas respuestas a él sin cita
> 
> EDITO: veo que es un tal "concursante" (del concurso nacional de tontos), ni idea de quién es, pero me tiene ignorado desde a saber cuándo.



Exacto. El concursante al que le tocó la ruperta. No te pierdes nada. Sólo ha entrado en el hilo a 2 cosas, a atacarme por meterme con su secta trevijanista de los siete distritos electorales de los últimos días, y a meterse con lo malos que son los de la OTAN pero cuidado, que a él no le gusta Putin ni nada de eso. Para el lunes ya tiene la hoz y el martillo en la firma. Al tiempo


----------



## elena francis (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mi opinión es que a USA sí le conviene desangrar al oso poco a poco, incluso llegado un punto, que a Putin se le vaya un poco la olla en un ataque de ira.
> Putinia está dando mucho por saco con sus enclaves oficiales (Königsberg, Krimea), aparte de los "no oficiales" como Transnistria. No se trata de bases militares tipo USA, sino territorios que sirven de excusa para expandir su _Lebensraum_. Así que pienso que la esfera anglo tiene pensado "reducir" estos enclaves y extirpar por lo sano, con lo cual, al final de esta guerra, tendrán que quitarles algo de estos enclaves para que la paz sea duradera.
> 
> Supongo que el objetivo de los anglos será desquiciar a Putin para que le dé el momento ira que justifique "entrar con todo". Eso sí, cada cosa a su tiempo, "con tacto".
> ...



A Putin lo van a ajusticiar. Es la única salida digna que le pueden dar al pueblo ruso.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Abr 2022)

Los ukranianos son nazis, pero los crematorios los traen los rusos, todo es falso en Rusia como la cotizacion del rublo, los chalecos antibalas..Estos ticks eran normales de la epoca de la union sovietica. viven la idea, no la realidad.

Es como “la vida es bella” pero en version Cabronazi.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

PREPARANDOSE LO MEJOR QUE SE PUEDA
GRAN APERTURA | GRAN CIERRE FINAL

TESLA

La proxima junta de accionista de twitter va a parecer Guerra Mundial Z

​

as best as can​423​624​104​
 ​
tesla​216​342​57​






ELON MUSK_*‍*_

PREPARING...

4 YEAR DELTA
_*_________________________*_

BOOMs en route.
Blind.
5:5
*GREEN_578cDT324-45785sd4DMP*
Q





@QSRDECODES @QWO17


*ELON MUSK‍*
CLOSING ACT/GRAND OPENING

[C]los_ng [A]ct:_
_Dismantled.

Impossible to CLEAN. 

Operations --> _*N*_o _*S*_uch _*A*_gency _

LINK => 17:22
_









_​


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Abr 2022)

Ya se han petado el embargo del carbon!


----------



## pep007 (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio por favor...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016983



Como mola...!

Te lo traes, una mano pintura, y ligas seguro!!!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

*twitters next board meeting is gonna be lit*​ 

world war z​2535840140



*NESARA *​

national economic security and recovery act28102622437









*link > **01:49*​


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

A ver que opina nuestro mariscal y los que buscan embolsamientos:


----------



## El cogorzas (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio por favor...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016983



No me jodas, pero si parece una foto sacada en un descampao de la royal cañada  le añades un par de yonkis fumandose un chino al lado de una hoguera y no desentonaría nada.

Igualito que lo que nos vendieron en los desfiles de la plaza roja, hoyga.


----------



## Alpharius (7 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tras la liberación del norte, calma chicha en muchas unidades. Aqui un post del sargento retirado James Vasquez. Como curiosidad, en uno de sus hilos de hace dias pidio donaciones para equipar a su equipo con miras ACOG para los fusiles de asalto y creo que cubrieron la donación en escasas horas. Es impresionante como la gente se está volcando en esta causa. Causa justa desde mi punto de vista, y causa en la que hay que estar seas lo que seas.
> 
> Y si seguimos con las donaciones y las buenas causas, mención especial al cocinero Jose Andrés, un tío que a día de hoy tiene un prestigio que hasta el mismo Biden le buscó en su visita a Polonia para hacerse la foto. Orgulloso de que J.Andrés sea asturiano y español. Hoy aporté mi granito de arena. Os animo a todos los que podais, que hagais lo mismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016867



A tenor de esto, para el que le gusten los juegos de estrategia históricos, lentos y espesos, ahora mismo hay un humble bundle con el Europa Universalis IV al completo con todos los DLC (son un montón). Parte del importe pagado va para la organización de José Andrés, WCKitchen.

Europa Universalis IV Complete (paga lo que quieras y ayuda a organizaciones benéficas) (humblebundle.com)


----------



## favelados (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Bueno, veremos lo que sucederá en el Donbass estas próximas semanas, la guerra esta ahí. De momento el paso de Izium ha sido sobrepasado y faltan las tropas de Mariupol para futuros enfrentamientos.



A que tropas de Mariupol te refieres?

Seguimos insistiendo con de los rusos están ahí para fijar a las tropas ucranianas?

Por cada combatiente ucra que hay en Mariupol debe de haber unos cuantos rusos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> por cierto, voto antiputin de orban
> 
> a ver si lo dicen en la secta



El voto más significativo no es ese, sino el de Serbia, que ha votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia. Serbia era hasta ahora el mayor aliado de Rusia al oeste de Hungría, y algo me dice que esa amistad puede durar poco, porque esta última semana se comentaba que Serbia estaba interesada en comprar cazas Raffale franceses, que podría significar que tratan de integrarse con el bloque occidental tras todos estos años de discordia.


----------



## FernandoIII (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Bueno, "un poquito" de declive sí que existe.
> Supongo que esta guerra también hará replantear algunas cosas a los departamentos de riesgos de las grandes empresas en lo relativo a la globalización, las deslocalizaciones, etc. Me refiero con la vista puesta en lo que podría suceder si, en lugar de Rusia, fuese el caso de China.
> 
> Esta guerra está siendo un baño de realidad respecto a las debilidades de Europa, no sólo en lo relativo a si nos podemos calentar la calefacción o no.



Occidente sigue en la vanguardia tecnológica, cultural y económica del planeta. 
El imperio decadente de nuestra época es LA HORDA que ha pasado de ser la segunda potencia del planeta y una potencia mundial en un truñaco turcomongolo criminal con una población de borrachos, pedófilos, drogadictos y criminales, y con una economía más cercana a la de BURUNDI que a la de un país industrial


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Peskov reconoce que han perdido "un número significativo de tropas"
> 
> (Lo esencial es eso , si alguien quiere traducción de todo que lo diga, que hoy estoy un poco vago)



creo que está deprimido, pobre dimitri... pero yo creo que saltar desde un 5º piso o algo así sería mejor que lo que acaba de hacer, no??


----------



## six six six the number.. (7 Abr 2022)

Alemania anda de compras por el mundo......

*Israel aprueba la venta del sistema de defensa antimisiles Arrow 3 a Alemania*

Alemania ha recibido la aprobación de Israel y Estados Unidos para comprar el sistema de defensa antimisiles Arrow-3, según ha informado el *Jerusalem Post*.

Los legisladores alemanes han presionado en el pasado para que Berlín compre el sistema Cúpula de Hierro de Israel para protegerse de las amenazas aéreas, pero el lunes el jefe de la Fuerza Aérea alemana, el teniente general Ingo Gerhartz, dijo al Post que el Arrow 3 es el sistema más relevante para las amenazas que enfrenta la nación europea.

“La Cúpula de Hierro se utiliza para las amenazas de corto alcance y tenemos una industria bastante capaz en nuestro país y adquiriremos sistemas para ello”, dijo Gerhartz. “Y para los interceptores superiores, tenemos el sistema de armas Patriot que modernizaremos. Si se trata de [amenazas a un alcance de] 15.000 km y luego es exoatmosférico no tenemos nada y por eso he mirado de cerca el Arrow 3 y estamos realmente interesados en el sistema”.

La compra del sistema, que ha sido impulsada por el canciller Olaf Scholz, “comienza con la aprobación de Israel y Estados Unidos y ellos nos dieron la aprobación”, dijo Gerhartz. “Nos dieron la aprobación de que podemos cooperar en ello. Pero aún tenemos que hablar de los detalles”.

En caso de que Alemania compre el sistema, sería la primera vez que el Arrow 3, uno de los sistemas de defensa aérea más avanzados de Israel, capaz de interceptar misiles balísticos a más de 100 km de altura y con un alcance declarado de hasta 2.400 km, se vende a otro país.

Rusia ha estacionado misiles Iskander en lugares que podrían alcanzar muchas ciudades europeas como Berlín. Los misiles, que se han utilizado en Ucrania, vuelan demasiado alto para ser destruidos por los sistemas de defensa aérea convencionales.

“Todos debemos prepararnos para el hecho de que tenemos un vecino que actualmente está dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza para hacer valer sus intereses. Por eso tenemos que trabajar juntos para asegurarnos de que eso no ocurra”, dijo Sholz en una entrevista con la televisión alemana la semana pasada.

.......









Israel aprueba la venta del sistema de defensa antimisiles Arrow 3 a Alemania


Alemania ha recibido la aprobación de Israel y Estados Unidos para comprar el sistema de defensa antimisiles Arrow-3.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> A ver que opina nuestro mariscal y los que buscan embolsamientos:




joder no sabia la zerdada del falso aterrizaje de emergencia en el aeropuerto de checoeslovaquia


el comunismo es el mal absoluto


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Abr 2022)

__





Rusia gana el mundial de atletismo ante los lloros de otaneros, progres y rojos del foro


@eL PERRO @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @keylargof




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Abr 2022)

Se espera algo por mar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Al final Putin parece que va a estar tranquilo en el Cáucaso, porque tras mediación de la UE, parece que se han calmado las cosas entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, veremos si finalmente se han calmado las aguas, pero me gusta ver que la UE trata de tener ahora un mayor peso en política exterior/internacional:




Hay informaciones de fuentes que suelen difundir bulos afirmando que Putin ha enviado a sirios a combatir a Ucrania, hasta ahora no hay ni una sola prueba de que haya sido así. Sí que han tanteado a numerosas unidades e incluso reciben apoyo de varias de ellas, pero no han firmado ningún contrato para luchar en Ucrania:




Adicionalmente, el grupo Wagner no ha retirado todos sus efectivos de Siria a Ucrania, aún están desplegados en el desierto sirio para hacer frente a la insurgencia del Estado Islámico:


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio por favor...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016983



Pues es una pena.
Esos vehículos, ya casi piezas de museo, son irreemplazables.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> A Putin lo van a ajusticiar. Es la única salida digna que le pueden dar al pueblo ruso.



No lo sabemos seguro. No sabemos si seguirá, lo echarán, se perpetuará o elegirá a dedo un sucesor.

Por un breve periodo de tiempo los rusos se han sentido occidentales e integrados en armonía con el resto del mundo. Para no despertar de ese sueño han hecho la vista gorda a los desmanes de Putin, pero el fracaso de la operación y las sanciones va a ser como despertar de un bonito sueño y darte cuenta que sigues en la misma pocilga de siempre.

Cómo reaccionará la gente es dificil de saber. Los rusos tienen mucho aguante, no fueron capaces de rebelarse durante las purgas soviéticas. Además el presidente tiene su propia fuerza policial militarizada que no depende del ejército, la Rosgvardia. 

Mientras sigan las fronteras abiertas, yo creo que el que pueda preferirá largarse de allí antes que meterse en lios.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)

Parte del plan. Un movimiento táctico ordenado y tranquilo.


----------



## lowfour (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

No se si han puesto este hilo aquí, pero es muy bueno. Ponédselo a cualquier putinejo que se ponga a lanzar excusas, las va a desmontar todas:


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Creo que es una posibilidad que Ucrania recupere sus fronteras del 94, muy muy lejana pero ahí está. Dependiendo de muchos factores uno de ellos es la posible ofensiva rusa en el este y de cuanto le cueste el avance a los rusos y sobretodo de que puedan anular la fuerza,aérea rusa.


----------



## Concursante (7 Abr 2022)

@FernandoIII La casa del general que comanda LA HORDA. Como anillo al dedo


----------



## César Borgia (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El voto más significativo no es ese, sino el de Serbia, que ha votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia. Serbia era hasta ahora el mayor aliado de Rusia al oeste de Hungría, y algo me dice que esa amistad puede durar poco, porque esta última semana se comentaba que Serbia estaba interesada en comprar cazas Raffale franceses, que podría significar que tratan de integrarse con el bloque occidental tras todos estos años de discordia.





Serbia esta en negociacion de entrada en la UE y ya recibe fondos de pre cohesion


Rusia no da un duro


----------



## Covaleda (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



La madre que me parió, huyendo de un avión de juguete por el campo  
Solo le falta la música de Benny Hill.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Abr 2022)

¿Que partidos apoyan a Rusia en España? separatistas y rojos ¿Que paises? Panchi comunistas, negros y moros


Y estos son los que nos van a proteger contra el globalismo y la agenda meparto:meparto:meparto: Boicoteadores del aplauso a Zelensky: ERC CUP Podemos Simpatizantes en el voto en la ONU: Argelia Bielorrusia Bolivia Burundi Rep. Centrofricana China Congo Cuba Good Korea Eritrea Etiopía Gabón...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No lo sabemos seguro. No sabemos si seguirá, lo echarán, se perpetuará o elegirá a dedo un sucesor.
> 
> Por un breve periodo de tiempo los rusos se han sentido occidentales e integrados en armonía con el resto del mundo. Para no despertar de ese sueño han hecho la vista gorda a los desmanes de Putin, pero el fracaso de la operación y las sanciones va a ser como despertar de un bonito sueño y darte cuenta que sigues en la misma pocilga de siempre.
> 
> ...





Es que Putin y el resto todos vienen de cuadros medios y bajos de la ultima URSS

Menudo cambio

Es lo mismo de siempre


----------



## Visrul (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero el cerco de Mariupol no empezó el 1 de abril....
> Es lo que tiene la guerra urbana, que es jodida. No vale solo con bombardear y ya has ganao.
> Tampoco te dejes llevar solo por el liveuamap. Tienes que contrastar.
> El mapa ruso dice algo distinto. La mitad de la zona urbana está controlada ya por los rusos.
> ...



Si, pero recuerde por ejemplo Stalingrado, los alemanes llegaron a conquistar el 90% de la ciudad, y lo que pasó luego todos lo sabemos. De todas formas ya le digo de antemano que no son casos comparables. Solo lo digo para recordar que nunca hay que vender antes la piel del lobo.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>




"Con la muerte en los Galones"


----------



## kenny220 (7 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "Con la muerte en los Galones"



Terminator 3/4.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Terminator 3/4.





Yo creo que los operadores han prescindido de gastar munición cuando han visto el campamento zingaro de los rusos, mucho gasto para semejantes costrosos.


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo:


----------



## ELVR (7 Abr 2022)

Mirando lo que había en el Foro FAS he encontrado este análisis de lo que es Rusia:

Evaluación de Rusia por parte del coronel de inteligencia finlandés | 3 de diciembre de 2018



Es largo, justo 1 hora, pero muy ilustrativo. A mí me salen automáticamente los subtítulos en español. Para quien tenga tiempo y ganas. Muy recomendable.







PD: yo traduciría _Narodnost_ como "dimitrismo"


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

Me da la impresión de que la confrontación en el este y sureste de Ucrania no va a beneficiar mucho a los ucranianos ya que van a necesitar de artilleria pesada tanto fija como móvil , T/A y aviación de las que son carentes en ambos casos, aunque tengan ideas bastante "innovadoras" como lanzar Stugna anticarro y conseguir derribar helicópteros de ataque KA-52.
Se impone la astucia y, como siempre, conocimiento del terreno que tanto beneficia a los locales.
Sí, el conocimiento del terreno es un arma decisiva en la mayoría de los casos así como las dificultades del terreno embarrado que es visto como obstáculo muchas veces insalvable para los foráneos y un aliado para los locales que saben por donde desplazarse.

Ucrania ni ningún país fronterizo con Rusia puede vivir el resto de su historia con una espada de Damocles sobre su cabeza, algunos ya tienen su salvavidas mediante la incorporación a la Otan u otras soluciones como BASES y espero que la OTAN se moje pero bien y termine con esta carnicería que ya se está empezando a desatar y es que en la guerra no todo vale.
Para cuándo una entrada de tropas de occidente con cualquier pretexto como crímenes de guerra, destrucción de ciudades hasta sus cimientos, etc. (no quiero extenerme). Los rusos qué excusa enarbolaban? que todos eran nazis?????? Seamos realistas.
La excusa la tenemos, hay que mojarse y enviar al oso ruso a su cueva de una vez para siempre. 
Ojalá el pueblo ruso se de cuenta de lo que le están haciendo y logre de una vez por todas unos dirigentes honrados...más o menos.






LIRDISM dijo:


> La OTAN es la primera interesada en alargar la guerra, por eso, la provocó y luego pone su maquinaria de cine para culpar a Rusia de matanzas.



Estás hablando de forma consciente o bajo la influencia de drogas?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (7 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La madre que me parió, huyendo de un avión de juguete por el campo
> Solo le falta la música de Benny Hill.




La mayor parte de los rusos son esteparios analfabetos que lo único que han visto volar fue a su tío Iván cuando cayó borracho y desnudo del tejado del ayuntamiento de Volnochaskovysk.

A saber qué tipo de leyendas se contarán sobre los drones cocidos de vodka por la noche en las fogatas.


----------



## FernandoIII (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> @FernandoIII La casa del general que comanda LA HORDA. Como anillo al dedo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017040
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017041








Ministro de LA HORDA hablando de los orígenes de su clan criminal


"El ministro de Defensa ruso, el general del ejército Sergei Shoigu, llega a la región de Trans-Baikal para el ejercicio Vostok-2018" Eurasia-12.09.2018 13:05 ¡Sergei Shoigu es el mejor ministro de defensa de la historia de Rusia (URSS, Imperio Ruso)! ¡Un verdadero descendiente de Gengis Kan y...




www.burbuja.info




NO SÉ PODÍA SABER


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "Con la muerte en los Galones"



Yo no se si opinaréis lo mismo que yo, pero para mi el MVP de esta guerra están siendo los drones paco amateur. No los Bayraktar. Los DJI y similares. Tuneados, con cámaras térmicas, que pueden lanzar granadas, etc. Casi todos los vídeos que vemos de momentos importantes están grabados con ese tipo de drones.

Evidentemente por sí solos poco pueden hacer, pero la coordinación que hacen con los morteros y la artillería es espectacular. Para un ruso ver cerca un dron de este tipo debe ser aterrador, tener la seguridad que en breves momentos te van a llover unos cuantos pepinazos desde el cielo. Y como ejemplo ahí lo vemos correr como un desesperado a ese ruso.


----------



## Elsexy (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los Wagner habrían hordeado en Mali hace unos días, al parecer ha habido una matanza de 200-300 personas en Mourah (Mali) en la que según testigos habrían participado Wagners:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabía que los franceses se habían largado de allí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

hablando de rodillo artillero ruso que va hacer caer 150 km de fortificaciones en el hardbass. me huele a vozka ese chaval, siempre tiene en la boca la amenaza atomica rusa como comodin.
El unico rodillo que tiene la horda es el que arrambla con los expert cordevi y la carniceria sobre la poblacion civil indefensa



duncan dijo:


> Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo:


----------



## Karamba (7 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los que habláis del _apartheid_ a los rusohablantes y a la lengua rusa me parece que no tenéis NPI y no aportáis ningún EJEMPLO CONCRETO de lo que afirmáis. Ojo, yo tampoco tengo NPI de la realidad de Ukrania, pero veo en el día a día a Zelensky que combina las 2 lenguas (de hecho creo haber leído que no domina muy bien la lengua ukra), a los Klitschko hablar en ruso como "Pedro por su casa", a los _nancys_ del Batallón Azov en Mariupol hacer 3/4 de los mismo, etc.
> 
> No sé Rick, o traéis las pruebas o.....





McNulty dijo:


> Pues porque no te apetece buscar.... Clavado a los indepes hezpañoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Karamba dijo:


> 1) NO he podido leer que se prohiba la lengua rusa, ni mucho menos. Sigue siendo una lengua oficial.
> 2) SÍ he podido leer que algunas de las críticas a esa ley es que precisamente NO les otorga una protección a otras minorías linguísticas del país, QUE PRECISAMENTE NO SON RUSAS.
> 3) Vuelvo a insistir que en el día a día veo vídeos de ukras que combinan las 2 lenguas, o hablan directamente sólo ruso, como "Pedro por su casa".
> 4) Los mantras de RT nunca van acompañados de ejemplos reales.



Traduzco de la información que he podido encontrar en la wikipedia:

*1)* La mayoría de la población de Ukrania domina tanto la lengua rusa como la ukrania.

*2) *La lengua rusa perdió en 1991 su status de lengua oficial en ACTOS ADMINISTRATIVOS, es decir, se entiende que por ejemplo el BOE de Ukrania no se publica en ruso desde 1991. Desde 1991, la ÚNICA lengua oficial en ACTOS ADMINISTRATIVOS es la lengua ukrania, aunque hay sectores de la población que piden que sea incluida como 2ª lengua oficial de actos administrativos. [Por tanto, no es admisible el argumento _ad hoc_ de que la guerra es por la desnazificación o por el Euromaidan, porque el asunto de la lengua viene de antes, y el proceso de recuperación de la lengua ukrania no es más que la reversión de un proceso anterior que fue la rusificación.]

*3)* Desde 1991 la lengua ukrania es obligatoria en todas las escuelas, y cada vez más, lengua vehicular en las clases. [Con esto supongo, pero no lo sé, que hay zonas del país en las que la lengua ukrania es sólo una asignatura de estudio].

*4)* En muchas universidades del país, sobre todo en facultades técnicas, las clases se imparten mayoritariamente o exclusivamente en ruso debido a la ausencia de literatura científica en lengua ukrania. [Supongo que era el caso de la Universidad Técnica de Kharkiv bombardeada por las fuerzas putinianas]

*5)* En el año 2005 Ukrania ratificó la Carta Europea de Lenguas Regionales y Minorizadas. 

*6) *En los años 2012 y 2013 se aprobó en el Parlamento de Ukrania (=_Werchowna Rada_) una ley por la que se reconocían como lenguas de minorías las siguientes: el ruso, el bielorruso, el búlgaro, el armenio, la lengua gagauz, la lengua yiddish (o judeoalemán), el crimeo-tártaro, el moldavo (variante del rumano), el alemán, el griego, el polaco, el romaní, el rumano, el eslovaco, el húngaro, el ruteno, el Karäisch (que no sé como traducir en español) y el Krimtschakisch (que tampoco sé como traducirlo, ¿crimeo-chaco?). [Vamos, casi nada. Es un reconocimiento de minorías lingüísticas, lo cual no quería decir que adquiriesen el status de lenua oficial].

*7)* En primavera de 2012 el Partido de las Regiones de nuestro querido y corruptillo Víctor Yanukovich aprobó una Ley por la cual en las regiones donde hubiese un 10% de minorías linguísticas de lengua materna, esa lengua adquiría el carácter de lengua oficial REGIONAL, y por tanto, en 13 de las 27 regiones de Ukrania, entre ellas en Kiev, el ruso adquiría este rango de cooficialidad. Este mismo status era alcanzado por el húngaro en Transcarpatia, el rumano en Bucovina, y el crimeotártaro en Krimea.

*8)* En 2018 el Tribunal Constitucional declaró la Ley arriba descrita como anticonstitucional, y por tanto, la tumbó.

AHORA UNAS OPINIONES MíAS PERSONALES:
*a)* No pretendo decir que Ukrania sea un país perfecto. Tiene mierda a paladas y asuntos graves que arreglar, asuntos de los que yo sólo tengo conocimiento por los Klitschko, que me permiten acercarme a la realidad ukra porque hablan en inglés y en alemán. Que sea un país con un montón de deficiencias NO ES MOTIVO para que un psicópata enagenado mental invada y reviente un país por sus cojones morenos, dejándolo como un solar, sino que son problemas que tendrán que solucionar ellos internamente, y sin ingerencias. Sin que los follaputins entréis en el país como si entraseis en la cocina de vuestras casas, y mucho menos con argumentos como los de vuestro venerado dictador genocida que afirma que la nación ukrania es inexistente, y poco menos que _«es suya y se la folla como quiere»_.

*b)* Los expertos follaputines sois muy propagandistas y os tengo que hacer yo el trabajo, con lo fácil que sería que explicaseis las cosas con datos y hechos objetivos como los que se recopilan en este post.

*c) *Que Ukrania es un país plural y muy diverso nadie lo puede poner en duda, pero todos sabemos que esta guerra nada tiene que ver con la lengua, y mucho con afanes expansionistas y geopolítica.... así que dejad ya de hacer de las lenguas y de las culturas un arma la cual arrojar al de enfrente. Y dejad ya de retorcer argumentos con mierdas tipo _«los rusohablantes»_. No os queda nada con la que habéis montado para convencer a "vuestros" rusohablantes.

Ahora volved a vuestras casitas y dejad de joder a todos vuestros vecinos. Que no respetáis a ninguno de vuestros vecinos. Ya se os dirá a cuánto asciende "la dolorosa" correspondiente a la reconstrucción del país.
Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Visrul (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te compro lo de que los neonazis ucranianos son cuatro frikies.
> En cambio tienes que tener en cuenta que Ucrania lleva un proceso etnificación nacionalista brutal desde el maidan, parecido al de cataluña o pvasco pero muchísimo más violento. No son nazis, pero tampoco son centristas que vean con buenos ojos el uso del idioma ruso en su tierra, el cual hablan bastantes ucranianos en el este. Una mayoría grande de ucranianos llevan una década mamando odio contra todo lo ruso, y el conflicto con el donbass es la ejemplificación clara de lo que digo. Hay dos ucranias, la puramente nacionalista y la que siente lazos con rusia. Realmente esta guerra más allá de otans y demás, es un conflicto entre estas dos ucranias.



Oiga, pero eso solo lo dice desde un lado de la película, ¿y desde el otro no?, o sea, ¿no hay una _etnificación nacionalista_ brutal por parte de Rusia más violenta y muchos rusos mamando odio hacia los ucranianos y occidente, gracias a los mensajes y proclamas que les lanzan desde hace unos años, desde el maidan precisamente? No sé, es que no me queda claro...


----------



## Visrul (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> @FernandoIII La casa del general que comanda LA HORDA. Como anillo al dedo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017040



¡Coño!, acabamos de descubrir dónde estaban los blindajes (reactivos y espesores) de los vehículos rusos...


----------



## LurkerIII (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El voto más significativo no es ese, sino el de Serbia, que ha votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia. Serbia era hasta ahora el mayor aliado de Rusia al oeste de Hungría, y algo me dice que esa amistad puede durar poco, porque esta última semana se comentaba que Serbia estaba interesada en comprar cazas Raffale franceses, que podría significar que tratan de integrarse con el bloque occidental tras todos estos años de discordia.



Es que esta guerra está siendo el funeral de la industria militar rusa. El mensaje está siendo: "tiene usted un pais pobre que necesita defenderse de un vecino agresivo? Déjese de tanques carísimos e inútiles y llévese nuestro pack de drones, manpads y suscripción a Intel satelital. Por una fracción del coste del material ruso, podrá darle una paliza a su vecino. Memes no incluidos"


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parte del plan. Un movimiento táctico ordenado y tranquilo.



ohtiah!! alguien no quería que le reconocieran como soldadito, eh??

habrán ido a un zara o zaruski o como se diga, se han pillao ropa de paisano y se han cambiado en el bosque

todo muy discreto

en mi barrio a eso lo llamamos desertar
ahora igual están en la frontera polaca diciendo que son refugiados o algo así


----------



## duncan (7 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hablando de rodillo artillero ruso que va hacer caer 150 km de fortificaciones en el hardbass. me huele a vozka ese chaval, siempre tiene en la boca la amenaza atomica rusa como comodin.
> El unico rodillo que tiene la horda es el que arrambla con los expert cordevi y la carniceria sobre la poblacion civil indefensa



Siempre ha intentado ir por el camino de enmedio y no arriesgarse mucho al estilo de Trufault vamos que siempre va dar una de cal y otra de arena


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Francia se ha ido o están a punto de irse de Mali, alegando que el Gobierno ha contratado al grupo Wagner.



No sé si tiene que ver ni sé si llegan los Wagner a Mali, lo que sí sé es que Francia retiraría sus tropas en Marzo del 2013 según me informaron en su día pues los del MLNA ya habían renunciado a sus pretensiones.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ohtiah!! alguien no quería que le reconocieran como soldadito, eh??
> 
> habrán ido a un zara o zaruski o como se diga, se han pillao ropa de paisano y se han cambiado en el bosque
> 
> ...



Pues es buena noticia. Eso es que están hasta los huevos de ser carne de cañón en una guerra que ni les va ni les viene.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

mali ha votado en contra de la expulsion de rusia en la votacion de la ONU



Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé si tiene que ver ni sé si llegan los Wagner a Mali, lo que sí sé es que Francia retiraría sus tropas en Marzo del 2013 según me informaron en su día pues los del MLNA ya habían renunciado a sus pretensiones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017089


----------



## At4008 (7 Abr 2022)

60 paracaidistas rusos se niegan a seguir combatiendo después de ver cómo perdían a sus camaradas en combate









Putin hit by mutiny as ‘60 elite paratroopers refuse to fight in Ukraine'


VLADIMIR Putin has been hit but another mutiny as a total of 60 paratroopers reportedly refused to continue fighting in Ukraine. The Russian elite paratroopers have staged a mutiny after witnessing…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

muertos y dejados alli pudrirse, la tropa que gaste algo de sesera tiene que estar con la moral bajo cero



At4008 dijo:


> 60 paracaidistas rusos se niegan a seguir combatiendo después de ver cómo perdían a sus camaradas en combate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la confrontación en el este y sureste de Ucrania no va a beneficiar mucho a los ucranianos ya que van a necesitar de artilleria pesada tanto fija como móvil , T/A y aviación de las que son carentes en ambos casos, aunque tengan ideas bastante "innovadoras" como lanzar Stugna anticarro y conseguir derribar helicópteros de ataque KA-52.
> Se impone la astucia y, como siempre, conocimiento del terreno que tanto beneficia a los locales.
> Sí, el conocimiento del terreno es un arma decisiva en la mayoría de los casos así como las dificultades del terreno embarrado que es visto como obstáculo muchas veces insalvable para los foráneos y un aliado para los locales que saben por donde desplazarse.
> 
> ...



Ya he escrito bastante sobre eso, de como se traicionó los tratados de Minsk, atacando el Donetsk después de firmar el tratado, de como las exigencias para entrar en la UE eran inadmisibles, de como los ucranianos movieron tropas para tomar Crimea. Esto es la teoría de Mackinder en toda regla que viene de 1905 sobre los imperios continentales y oceánicos y Ucrania es el sitio mas clave de esa estrategia, los USA ya tenían infiltrados en Ucrania al poco de finalizar la segunda guerra Mundial. Los USA funcionan según esa estrategia y salvar el dólar, y usan a Europa destruyéndola para conseguir ese dominio y en un mundo de escasez de energía brutal sobre todo Europa por no invertir en minería y prospección , su única salida es seguir a EEUU porque la supervivencia de Europa y que la inflación no se la coma, depende de controlar la energía de Rusia , es decir, destruyéndola, o provocar disgregación en ella. El informe Rand de EEUU del 2019 ya hablaba de lo importante que era provocar un conflicto por los intereses de EEUU y por eso EEUU financio grupos de paramilitares este tiempo, por eso Nuland intrigaba allí, por eso, financiaban medios de comunicación para odiar lo ruso, por eso , los de Uzov cuando tomaron Mariupol empezaron a disparar contra la multitud. Esto estaba ya escrito y bien servido, y el maestro de geopolítica de Putin, que tenia un nombre parecido al presidente de Ucrania que echaron en el Maidan, no sé , si era Yanukovich le había puesto al tanto de esta estrategia internacional y si hay un gobierno mundial en el 2030, ese gobierno tiene que ser dueño de toda la energía y parece que Rusia se niega.

Halford John Mackinder - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## podemita medio (7 Abr 2022)

Este es un vídeo de la CNN que viene a decir lo importante que están siendo los drones amateur y cómo los están usando.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Melafo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

Tal como lo veo hay que resistir en todos los frentes, pero avanzar en Mariúpol


----------



## Casino (7 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Siempre ha intentado ir por el camino de enmedio y no arriesgarse mucho al estilo de Trufault vamos que siempre va dar una de cal y otra de arena




Es que los expertos detestan equivocarse, por eso suelen limitarse a "barajar posibilidades". Cuando las cosas ya terminan entonces las explican con todo lujo de detalles.
Son como el oráculo de Delfos:
niño no niña



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Ya he escrito bastante sobre eso, de como se traicionó los tratados de Minsk, atacando el Donetsk después de firmar el tratado, de como las exigencias para entrar en la UE eran inadmisibles, de como los ucranianos movieron tropas para tomar Crimea. Esto es la teoría de Mackinder en toda regla que viene de 1905 sobre los imperios continentales y oceánicos y Ucrania es el sitio mas clave de esa estrategia, los USA ya tenían infiltrados en Ucrania al poco de finalizar la segunda guerra Mundial. Los USA funcionan según esa estrategia y salvar el dólar, y usan a Europa destruyéndola para conseguir ese dominio y en un mundo de escasez de energía brutal sobre todo Europa por no invertir en minería y prospección , su única salida es seguir a EEUU porque la supervivencia de Europa y que la inflación no se la coma, depende de controlar la energía de Rusia , es decir, destruyéndola, o provocar disgregación en ella. El informe Rand de EEUU del 2019 ya hablaba de lo importante que era provocar un conflicto por los intereses de EEUU y por eso EEUU financio grupos de paramilitares este tiempo, por eso Nuland intrigaba allí, por eso, financiaban medios de comunicación para odiar lo ruso, por eso , los de Uzov cuando tomaron Mariupol empezaron a disparar contra la multitud. Esto estaba ya escrito y bien servido, y el maestro de geopolítica de Putin, que tenia un nombre parecido al presidente de Ucrania que echaron en el Maidan, no sé , si era Yanukovich le había puesto al tanto de esta estrategia internacional y si hay un gobierno mundial en el 2030, ese gobierno tiene que ser dueño de toda la energía y parece que Rusia se niega.
> 
> Halford John Mackinder - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



He leido hasta "se traicionó"


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> He leido hasta "se traicionó"



Acaba de leer para entender el conflicto, te sentirás mejor.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (7 Abr 2022)

Caballeros! me sabe mal pero no puedo leer tantos post, lo siento, no tengo tiempo, se me amontonan y eso que muchos son interesantes!
Buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (7 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> No se si han puesto este hilo aquí, pero es muy bueno. Ponédselo a cualquier putinejo que se ponga a lanzar excusas, las va a desmontar todas:



Muy bueno y real como la vida misma.

"_Efficiency-maxing requires ruthlessness in dealing with established elites and interest groups. Meanwhile court-politics-maxing requires pondering to them and not making enemies._"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## allan smithee (7 Abr 2022)

Son gitanos, pero gitanos, ¿eh?


----------



## Poncio (7 Abr 2022)

En este video se apunta que en 2010 Ucrania encontró yacimientos de gas que pusieron nervioso a Putin, además de analizar como va la cosa.


----------



## Josant2022 (7 Abr 2022)

Bombas de fósforo masivas en Luhansk


----------



## elena francis (7 Abr 2022)

Acabo de escuchar a un coronel en el programa de Iker diciendo que Putin había logrado sus objetivos en Ucrania. Que el principal era debilitar a Ucrania y lo ha conseguido. Parece que de tomar Kiev y poner un gobierno títere y que eso iba a ser un paseo ya no se acuerda

También se mostraba extrañado de que los crímenes de Bucha hubieran sido cometidos por militares profesionales. Creo que las caras de los otros contertulios lo decían todo.

Y no era Baños.

Yo veo una guerra ilegitima e ilegal. Crímenes de guerra, que los rusos se están llevando la del pulpo y que pudiera ser que pierdan mucho más de lo que podrán ganar. La OTAN sale reforzada, la UE también, Rusia debilitada por las sanciones.....y todo lo que por aquí comentamos.

¿Tenemos un problema con los militares en España?


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Ha habido un forero que ha comentado que Ukrania tenía unas reservas de gas bastante importantes que no estaban explotadas. No recuerdo el nombre y paso de buscarlo en la maraña del hilo porque esto va muy rápido, pero pongo un vídeo relacionado en el metraje exacto:



Edito para añadir:
Min9:40s: explica un poco el sentimiento de deuda que tiene/tenía Alemania respecto a Rusia, que explica en parte la actitud de Alemania respecto a la vía diplomática que inició hace 30 años. Se explica bastante bien sin tener que recurrir a que Merkel o Schroeder son infiltrados del Kremlin, u otro tipo de teorías locas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Algún tipo de enfoque poco profesional en Kadyrollivud. Podrían haber enseñado a los actores a disparar, de lo contrario, el pobre hombre del video disparó casi todo el clip contra la pared frente a él. Ahora está claro por qué estos "guerreros profesionales" han estado "casi capturando" a Mariupol durante un mes.


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar a un coronel en el programa de Iker diciendo que Putin había logrado sus objetivos en Ucrania. Que el principal era debilitar a Ucrania y lo ha conseguido. Parece que de tomar Kiev y poner un gobierno títere y que eso iba a ser un paseo ya no se acuerda
> 
> También se mostraba extrañado de que los crímenes de Bucha hubieran sido cometidos por militares profesionales. Creo que las caras de los otros contertulios lo decían todo.
> 
> ...



Si, que estos se han convertido en funcivagos y no quieren hacer su trabajo.


----------



## favelados (8 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si, que estos se han convertido en funcivagos y no quieren hacer su trabajo.



Se están reservando para la próxima guerra en la que jugarán en casa..


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

Los 22 eurodiputados que votaron en contra de la resolución del Parlamento de la UE que pedía un embargo total sobre el petróleo, el carbón, el combustible nuclear y el gas rusos pertenecían *en su mayoría a la AfD alemana y a la extrema izquierda europea.

 *


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Los 22 eurodiputados que votaron en contra de la resolución del Parlamento de la UE que pedía un embargo total sobre el petróleo, el carbón, el combustible nuclear y el gas rusos pertenecían *en su mayoría a la AfD alemana y a la extrema izquierda europea.
> 
> *



Acojonante

La extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda juntas

Quieren que vuelva el feudalismo

El gordo de Urban y el idiota de IU votando con la nazi Afd. Acojonante.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Estaba pensando que lo de las sanciones a Rusia ha llegado demasiado lejos, al menos para @txusky_g y su musa: Aquí tenemos a Inna en un video de su twitter, ahora clausurado:



Está protestando contra la guerra y contra Putin con el recurso de la desaparición silente. Puede parecer poco, pero ya es más de lo que hace la mayoría de sus conciudadanos.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Este artículo sobre Bucha es terrorífico. 



https://kyivindependent.com/national/bucha-massacre-survivors-why-do-russians-hate-us-so-much


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

Joder...tiran con bala:


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar a un coronel en el programa de Iker diciendo que Putin había logrado sus objetivos en Ucrania. Que el principal era debilitar a Ucrania y lo ha conseguido. Parece que de tomar Kiev y poner un gobierno títere y que eso iba a ser un paseo ya no se acuerda
> 
> También se mostraba extrañado de que los crímenes de Bucha hubieran sido cometidos por militares profesionales. Creo que las caras de los otros contertulios lo decían todo.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que todo lo que conocemos suena demasiado a penetración rusa. Yo confío en que lo que no conocemos sea distinto. Pero da miedo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

93.6K views
15:20


*Gññññeee
NAZI SANO ZIONISTA DE LA OTAN
EDUCANDO AL PARLAMENTO GRIEGO*






A Nazi from Azov speaks via video link in the Greek Parliament













​


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

Corre, corre...


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

DIE LINKE, partido más o menos reciclado sucesor del partido del régimen de la DDR.

-Número de europarlamentarios que tiene DIE LINKE: 5
-Número de europarlamentarios de DIE LINKE que a votado "a favor" de Putinia: 1

En Alemania, todocristo recogiendo cable a marchas forzadas y _«maricón el último»   _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

_ACHO_
_TE MATO_
_KILLO
QUE ME DEI MISILEH _


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Abr 2022)

Habria que investigar cuentas bancarias en Chipre


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Veamos:
-22 a favor de Putinia​-513 en contra de Putinia​
Hasta 705 hay bastante número entre abstenciones y ausentes, muy dignas de a analizar (170)


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Petro Poroshenko, presidente antecesor de Zelensky.
_«'Weapons, weapons, and weapons': Poroshenko on what Ukraine needs to end the war»_



Felicidades a Putin por unir tanto a Ukrania. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

Parecen haber capturado los rusos un S-300.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

Postureo = Geolocalización



Es lo bueno de tener miles de agentes de inteligencia aficionados. 

Siendo zona rojísima, ¿ Por qué salen disparando granadas en 0:30 ? Les mola la destrucción de las casas de la gente.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

¿Cuántos años quedan para que Bielorrusia sea una Ukrania 2.0?
¿Se le juntará todo a Putin: la "operación especial" con un EuroMaidan bielorruso?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Borodyanka, la ciudad cercana a Kiev donde las atrocidades rusas son «peores» que en Bucha


«La peor situación con víctimas civiles se encuentra en Borodyanka», ha dicho Iryna Venediktova, fiscal general de Ucrania



www.abc.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

tiene que haber exclusión aérea; somos más fuertes y somos mejores



Josant2022 dijo:


> Bombas de fósforo masivas en Luhansk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Fact Sheet: U.S. Security Assistance to Ukraine


The security assistance the Biden Administration is providing to Ukraine is enabling critical success on the battlefield against the Russian invading force.



www.defense.gov





0 patos, todo parabueno

United States security assistance committed to Ukraine includes:
Over 1,400 Stinger anti-aircraft systems;
Over 5,000 Javelin anti-armor systems;
Over 7,000 other anti-armor systems;
Hundreds of Switchblade Tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems;
Over 7,000 small arms;
Over 50,000,000 rounds of ammunition;
45,000 sets of body armor and helmets;
Laser-guided rocket systems;
Puma Unmanned Aerial Systems;
Four counter-artillery and counter-unmanned aerial system tracking radars;
Four counter-mortar radar systems;
Armored High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles;
Night vision devices, thermal imagery systems, and optics;
Tactical secure communications systems;
Commercial satellite imagery services;
Explosive ordnance disposal protective gear;
Medical supplies to include first aid kits.


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé si tiene que ver ni sé si llegan los Wagner a Mali, lo que sí sé es que Francia retiraría sus tropas en Marzo del 2013 según me informaron en su día pues los del MLNA ya habían renunciado a sus pretensiones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017089











Quince países, entre ellos España, condenan el despliegue de mercenarios rusos en Malí


Francia afirma que se ha instalado un campamento para miembros del grupo ruso Wagner a las afueras del aeropuerto de Bamako, capital del país




www.google.com


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Oiga, pero eso solo lo dice desde un lado de la película, ¿y desde el otro no?, o sea, ¿no hay una _etnificación nacionalista_ brutal por parte de Rusia más violenta y muchos rusos mamando odio hacia los ucranianos y occidente, gracias a los mensajes y proclamas que les lanzan desde hace unos años, desde el maidan precisamente? No sé, es que no me queda claro...



Claro, a la fuerza ahorcan.

El proceso de etnificación ucraniano ha ido acompañado también de una radicalizacion de los ucranianos prorrusos.

Por eso digo que hay dos ucranias divididas, no hay algo así como una ucrania en armonía hasta que vinieron los rusos a joder todo. Los problemas ya venían de mucho antes.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Traduzco de la información que he podido encontrar en la wikipedia:
> 
> *1)* La mayoría de la población de Ukrania domina tanto la lengua rusa como la ukrania.
> 
> ...



Nadie ha dicho que la razón de este conflicto sea por temas lingüísticos, sino que ha sido un ingrediente más en la paella del mismo.

De todas maneras, lo de tratar a la lengua rusa como lenguaje minoritario en ucrania, poniéndolo al nivel del sloveno o el alemán tiene cojones, cuando el ruso lo utilizan de manera masiva y cotidiana hasta en Kiev.

Claramente en estos ocho años ha habido un proceso de inmersión lingüística a la catalana por motivos estrictamente políticos, con la única intención de arrinconar al ruso en las instituciones. Los que han utilizado el idioma como arma arrojadiza para crear una teórica arcadia feliz purificada de toda tradición rusa, han sido los mismos nacionalistas ucranianos, que creen que a golpe de decreto pueden difuminar los lazos históricos y culturales con Rusia de un plumazo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

La próxima cena de navidad de esta unidad usa va a salir muy barata:


----------



## terro6666 (8 Abr 2022)

Si la fragoneta de Scooby Doo cuenta como tanque es posible que tenga los 12000, si no es así dudo que tenga operativos más de 4000 los cuales más de 2/3 son antiguallas .


----------



## terro6666 (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> France 24 (aparato de propaganda Francés):
> 
> Ucrania pierde terreno en el Donbas, 7km en los últimos días. Han sacado a una ambulancia militar recibiendo a dos soldados heridos, uno muy grave. Parece que Rusia va a muerte en el sureste y quizás los NLAW ya no son suficientes.



7 km en los últimos días , cuántos días? 3 , 7 10? A mil muertos por día, esos 7km le han costado a Rusia 3000 o 4000 muertos y material cuántos tanques a costado?, un gran negocio sin duda?


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar a un coronel en el programa de Iker diciendo que Putin había logrado sus objetivos en Ucrania. Que el principal era debilitar a Ucrania y lo ha conseguido. Parece que de tomar Kiev y poner un gobierno títere y que eso iba a ser un paseo ya no se acuerda
> 
> También se mostraba extrañado de que los crímenes de Bucha hubieran sido cometidos por militares profesionales. Creo que las caras de los otros contertulios lo decían todo.
> 
> ...



Pues va a ser que si, que hay muchos militares prorrusos. No me extrañaría, en la guerra la mitad del ejército era masón y partidario del soviet.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La próxima cena de navidad de esta unidad usa va a salir muy barata:






Todo perfectamente asumible por los rusilientes, circulen.

Y vayan encargando otra de 5000 bolsas.


----------



## cienaga (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La verdad es que todo lo que conocemos suena demasiado a penetración rusa. Yo confío en que lo que no conocemos sea distinto. Pero da miedo.



Si te soy sincero, ni me mojo teorizando sobre lo que va a pasar, la ultima vez que llegaron refuerzos a las fronteras de bielorusia pensaba que volvian a la carga, pero hicieron una retirada masiva
el frente del este avanza a pasos ridiculos y el desgaste se ceba en los reservistas y los paramilitares
el grueso de los profesionales ucranianos no se ni donde estan
ya no me fio de los mapas, ni de un bando ni de otro y menos de terceros paises como EEUU o UK
que tendran muchos aviones dando vueltas pero esos aviones solo detectan el acero de los vehiculos


----------



## uberales (8 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Quince países, entre ellos España, condenan el despliegue de mercenarios rusos en Malí
> 
> 
> Francia afirma que se ha instalado un campamento para miembros del grupo ruso Wagner a las afueras del aeropuerto de Bamako, capital del país
> ...



Con el hostión de realidad que se está llevando el ejército de Rusia, me da que empezarán a írseles cayendo muchos aliados. Recordad que los de Wagner se han llevado alguna buena en Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.

Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:



2014,


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




llamativo aparte de los escupitajos a la cara de putin de hungria y serbia el de india, el cual nos vendian como leal aliado putinista


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 2014,



De cuando aún la guerra no se hacía a base de drones y Javelines.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Cada vez que veo fotos de desfiles rusos anteriores a la guerra tengo la sensación de haber visto esas caras donde el Necro Mancer.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:




Un solo infante con casco, los demás o gorra como en las guerras del Congo o nada de nada. Y el casco de la segunda guerra mundial.

Además, hay que resaltar que estas milicias independentistas son las que mejor rendimiento han tenido en la operación Zurullo. Viendo su ejecución, no me quiero imaginar el paquismo de las tropas regulares.

Esto solo refuerza notablemente lo que se dice sobre el ejército orco y sus capacidades. Buena suerte embolsando al ejército profesional ucraniano en el Donbass.
Gracias por el aporte txusky_g




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez que veo fotos de desfiles rusos anteriores a la guerra tengo la sensación de haber visto esas caras donde el Necro Mancer.



Uniforme verde chillón horrendo color verde de orco 

Resalto en azul terreno perdido por los orcorrusos cerca de Kharkov


----------



## Casino (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> De cuando aún la guerra no se hacía a base de drones y Javelines.




La doctrina es exactamente la misma. Si ya en ese vídeo alertan de artillería ucraniana, que no van a pasar ahora los orcos con los Switchblade, los tubitos y lo fogueadas que andarán las filas ucranianas.



Es un material gráfico que habla claramente de lo que es el ejército orco hoy día.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sacan autos robados a ucranianos de Bielorrusia y compran oro por dinero robado 

EXCLUSIVO
hoy 00:27
15 minutos.
Desde los primeros días de la guerra, los automóviles civiles con el signo " *V *" comenzaron a notarse en las ciudades de Bielorrusia. Se puede notar una concentración especial de tales máquinas en: Mozyr, Gomel, Rechitsa, Narovlya, Khoiniki y Elsk. Al principio, se podría decir que así es como los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa designan sus automóviles personales, pero al mismo tiempo, los vehículos estatales casi siempre estaban ausentes en dichos automóviles. números, lo cual es una violación directa de las normas de tránsito.
Después de un par de semanas, había más y más autos de este tipo en Bielorrusia, y ya a mediados de marzo quedó claro que entre ellos, *lejos de todos pertenecen a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF* , y el mayor tráfico de tales vehículos en Las carreteras bielorrusas se registraron *el 5 de abril,* después *del inicio de la retirada de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF del territorio de Ucrania* . Paralelamente a esto, el grupo de seguimiento del proyecto “*Gayun bielorruso*”comenzó a recibir cada vez más mensajes de residentes de Ucrania con una solicitud para encontrar sus automóviles, que fueron robados por soldados merodeadores de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de los territorios temporalmente ocupados y posteriormente llevados al territorio de Bielorrusia.
La totalidad de estos hechos no dejaba dudas de que *entre esos vehículos con marcas de identificación “V” que se están moviendo desde Ucrania adentrándose en el territorio de Bielorrusia, también están los que fueron robados a ciudadanos ucranianos* .

Alrededor de las 06:00 horas del 5 de abril, el equipo de monitoreo “*Gayun bielorruso*“registró un gran convoy de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, que se movía desde Gomel hacia la frontera de Bielorrusia con la Federación Rusa. En el convoy, además de equipo militar, se desplazaban tanto turismos como camiones civiles sin placas y con la marca de identificación “V”. Entre los camiones, un *automóvil con el logotipo de la marca ucraniana "Gavrilivski kurchata" me llamó la atención de inmediato *.





*Un camión con el logotipo de la marca ucraniana "Gavrilivski kurchata" visto en Bielorrusia el 5 de abril de 2022. / Gayun bielorruso*
En el automóvil de la empresa ucraniana *"Complex Agromars" *, propietaria de esta marca, se aplicaron marcas de identificación "V" y se arrancaron los certificados estatales de Ucrania. números. Además, existe una alta probabilidad de que la propiedad robada a los ucranianos también haya sido transportada en dichos camiones. No se puede descartar que las pertenencias personales de los ciudadanos ucranianos también hayan sido sacadas del país en camiones militares KamAZ y camiones Ural de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
*¿Qué autos civiles con "V" se ven en Bielorrusia?*
El proyecto "Bielorruso Gayun" trató de recolectar e identificar vehículos civiles con marcas de identificación "V", que se adentraron desde Ucrania en el territorio de Bielorrusia. Aquí hay una breve lista con fotos.

*Mitsubishi L200. *Año aproximado de producción: 2020. Color: blanco
*Tránsito Ford* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2015. Color: blanco
*Honda Accord. *Año aproximado de fabricación: 2009. Color: plateado. Código VIN: HMCU2600DC202666.














*Kia Sportage* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2018. Color: blanco
*BMW X5M* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2015. Color: negro
*Nissan Rogue* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2018. Color: cereza



*Toyota Highlander* . Año aproximado de producción: 2020. Color: negro
*Mitsubishi L200* . Año aproximado de producción: 2020. Color: azul
*Mitsubishi L200* . Año aproximado de producción: 2020. Color: blanco
*Mitsubishi L200* . Año aproximado de producción: 2020. Color: negro
*Mitsubishi Montero* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2007. Color: negro con capota blanca
*Gran Muralla Wingle 5* . Año aproximado de fabricación: 2012. Color: blanco








*¿Robó no solo autos, sino también dinero?*
Además de los autos ucranianos robados, también se dicen otras cosas sobre los hechos de saqueo por parte de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Por ejemplo, en Khoiniki ( _región de Gomel, Bielorrusia_ ), los militares rusos intentaron intercambiar paquetes de hryvnias, a lo que, según los residentes locales, recibieron la respuesta: " *No existe tal opción en este banco, cámbiela en Mozyr"* . ”
Sin embargo, en otros bancos todavía les cambian dinero y surge una pregunta lógica: ¿Por qué los bancos de las grandes ciudades cambian dinero si esto es un artículo del código penal para comprar bienes evidentemente robados? Tenga en cuenta que si este dinero fue robado de bancos, tiendas o billeteras de personas comunes, todos los cajeros son cómplices del crimen.


> “ _¿No entienden que son cómplices de lo que pasó en Bucha? ¿Qué opinan los banqueros? Con el dinero que cambian, compran equipamiento, comida y zapatillas_ ”, se muestran perplejos los vecinos de las ciudades bielorrusas.



El hecho de que los soldados rusos repentinamente tuvieran mucho dinero también se evidencia por su fuerte aumento de actividad en el centro comercial "Katapult" y "Bobrovsky" en Mozyr ( _región de Gomel, Bielorrusia_ ). Según los residentes locales, los soldados compran equipos en tiendas de electrónica y oro en joyerías, donde compran en grupos de 6 a 10 personas.





*Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas compran joyas en la tienda Ziko. / Gayun bielorruso*
“ _Había gente en una de las tiendas con bolsas de GJ. La empresa "Gloria Jeans & Gee Jay" solo está en Minsk y Mogilev. ¿De dónde sacaron repentinamente los militares esos paquetes durante los ejercicios? ¿De dónde sacaron tanto dinero para comprarse tantas cosas? _". (Actualizado: la tienda “Gloria Jeans” también está en la ciudad de Mozyr)
Y sí, de hecho, se puede suponer que los soldados solo quieren ahorrar dinero y comprar algunas cosas más baratas que en la Federación Rusa. Pero esta versión va en contra de los muchos informes de los residentes locales sobre el comportamiento y el gasto del ejército ruso en lugares de entretenimiento, bares y clubes. Los residentes de Gomel dicen que en esos lugares en las regiones fronterizas de la región de Gomel, ahora hay más militares que gente común.










Солдаты ВС РФ вывозят из Беларуси украденные у украинцев машины и скупают золото на ворованные деньги


Проект «Беларускі Гаюн» собрал список гражданских авто, которые могли быть украдены в Украине.




motolko.help


----------



## At4008 (8 Abr 2022)

Nuevo vídeo de 1420 sobre Bucha


No me parecen mala gente que quieran mirar para otro lado, sino que están confundidos por la propaganda. No saben qué parte de lo que les dicen es real. Sólo se libran unos poquitos que deben de tener acceso exterior a través de VPN.

En dictaduras tan herméticas donde no llega información, tampoco llega el intercambio económico. Van directos a la ruina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 2014,



Si de cuando el ejercy ucraniano se reorganizó y iba barriendo a los rebeldes ..hasta que al llegar a la frontera con Rusia..Rusia invadió con 2 divisiones


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo de 1420 sobre Bucha
> 
> 
> No me parecen mala gente que quieran mirar para otro lado, sino que están confundidos por la propaganda. No saben qué parte de lo que les dicen es real. *Sólo se libran unos poquitos que deben de tener acceso exterior a través de VPN.*
> ...



Creo que haber léido en algún sitio que la aplicación más descargada estes último mes en Rusia es VPN.


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, no he podido descargar los videos para comprobar







Meduza ha obtenido imágenes que muestran (una vez más) que civiles de #Bucha, región de Kiev, fueron asesinados mientras las tropas rusas estaban en la ciudad. La grabación fue realizada por un dron. Hilo con resumen y traducción ⤵
Según los metadatos de los archivos, estos videos fueron filmados durante varios días, del 23 al 30 de marzo de 2022, cuando los rusos aún controlaban la ciudad por completo.
Las imágenes publicadas por @meduzaproject son otra evidencia inequívoca (junto con imágenes satelitales del New York Times) que muestran que las masacres de civiles tuvieron lugar en #Buchaantes de que las tropas rusas se retiraran de la ciudad.

*Las imágenes de satélite muestran cadáveres en Bucha durante semanas, a pesar de las afirmaciones rusas.*Las imágenes refutan la afirmación de Rusia de que la matanza de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev, tuvo lugar después de que sus soldados abandonaran la ciudad.Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.
➡ ¿Qué se puede ver en las imágenes del dron que Meduza tomó posesión?

En estas grabaciones es posible ver los cuerpos de las personas asesinadas tiradas en la calle Yablonska, así como en varias otras calles cercanas de Bucha.
Meduza ha geolocalizado la posición de los cuerpos y coincide plenamente con la que policías y periodistas ucranianos filmaron y fotografiaron desde el suelo el 1 y 2 de abril de 2022, tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de la ciudad.
Es importante señalar que todos los cadáveres, tal como los captura el dron, yacen no solo en los mismos lugares, sino en las mismas poses que en las tomas desde el suelo.
En varios videos se puede ver equipo militar similar al que usan las unidades de paracaidistas rusas (probablemente BMD y BTR-D) junto a los cuerpos (a una distancia de algunas decenas a varios cientos de metros).
En una de las grabaciones también se pueden distinguir personas junto a uno de estos vehículos de combate. Mientras tanto, los cuerpos de los muertos continúan yaciéndose a unas decenas de metros del puesto militar.
Los videos del 29 y 30 de marzo ya no muestran la presencia de ningún equipo militar ruso en la antigua ubicación. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, de hecho, los soldados rusos se retiraron de Bucha el 30 de marzo.
➡ ¿Por qué son importantes las películas?

Hasta ahora, la principal prueba documental de que las personas asesinadas en Bucha habían muerto mientras los soldados rusos estaban presentes en la ciudad era la imagen de satélite de la ciudad difundida por la empresa estadounidense @Maxar.

Las imágenes, que la empresa publicó a mediados de marzo, muestran "objetos que parecen cuerpos humanos" en la calle Yablonska.
Sin embargo, los blogueros rusos pro-Kremlin intentaron demostrar mediante un análisis de sombras astronómicas que las imágenes de Maxar se tomaron el 1 de abril, cuando las tropas ucranianas ya habían entrado en Bucha.

*Colonelcassad*⚡ Снимок "резни в Буче от 19 марта» был сделан 1 апреля Благодаря помощи нашей команды специалистов по OSINT и GEOINT удалось доподлинно определить время снимка. ▪На снимке от NYT якобы от 19…Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Por lo tanto, Meduza no solo obtuvo evidencia alternativa a las imágenes de Maxar que documentan la presencia de tropas rusas en Bucha en el momento en que los civiles fueron asesinados allí, sino que también fechó de forma independiente las imágenes resultantes utilizando mediciones astronómicas.
➡ ¿Cómo obtuvo Meduza este video?

El video fue entregado a Meduza por el nacionalista ruso Sergei "Botsman" Korotkikh, cuyo grupo lucha del lado de Ucrania.
Botsman afirma que sus combatientes han filmado regularmente las posiciones rusas en el sur de Bucha con su dron.
Korotkikh es una persona interesante en esta historia, ya que los periodistas prorrusos acusan a Botsman y su grupo de ser los que mataron a los residentes de Bucha el 31 de marzo o el 1 de abril, cuando las tropas rusas abandonaron la ciudad.

*Мирных жителей Бучи расстреливали нацисты "Боцмана"*Военкор «КП» Александр Коц о том, кто стоит за массовыми убийствами в пригороде Киева [vídeo]Мирных жителей Бучи расстреливали нацисты «Боцмана»
Meduza luego analizó cuidadosamente los videos que se entregaron para llegar a la conclusión de que su falsificación es muy poco probable.
➡ ¿Por qué Meduza está seguro de que el video fue tomado antes de que llegaran las tropas ucranianas?

Hay tres argumentos principales que permiten a Meduza afirmar con confianza que el video publicado fue filmado antes de que las tropas rusas se retiraran de Bucha.
1️⃣ En primer lugar, el equipo militar ruso es claramente visible en la calle Yablonska, en diferentes tomas y en diferentes días. Varios vehículos blindados están presentes el 23 y hasta el 28 de marzo. En el video del 29 de marzo, los medios militares rusos ya no están.
El ejército ucraniano nunca ha tenido ninguno de estos vehículos en servicio, por lo que solo pueden ser rusos, dice Meduza.
2️⃣ En segundo lugar, la fuente nos proporcionó archivos de video sin procesar y sin procesar tomados de un dron. Estos archivos contienen metadatos detallados, incluidos los datos de tiempo de disparo.
3️⃣ En tercer lugar, dado que incluso los metadatos podrían falsificarse si se desea, contratamos a dos expertos independientes para verificar la sincronización del video, utilizando el análisis de sombras astronómicas de la imagen.
Los resultados confirmaron que el tiempo en los metadatos era el mismo que el tiempo real del tiroteo y, lo que es más importante, que el primer video que mostraba los cadáveres tirados en la carretera no podía haber sido tomado después del 26 de marzo de 2022.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no respondió a las solicitudes de comentarios de Meduza en el momento de la publicación de esta historia.
Los videos completos se pueden descargar aquí. Es un archivo zip de aproximadamente 1.1 gb que incluye 6 videos: uno del 23 de marzo, uno del 24 de marzo, uno del 25 de marzo, uno del 28 de marzo, uno del 29 de marzo y finalmente uno del 30 de marzo. ⤵

*video.zip*










Thread by @putino on Thread Reader App


@putino: Meduza è entrata in possesso di filmati che dimostrano (ancora una volta) che i civili di #Bucha, nella regione di Kyiv, sono stati uccisi mentre le truppe russe erano in città. La registrazione è stata fatt...…




threadreaderapp.com






Este es el video que aportan


----------



## moncton (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:



Parece una partida del call of duty con chavalines de 12 años


----------



## Visrul (8 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Claro, a la fuerza ahorcan.
> El proceso de etnificación ucraniano ha ido acompañado también de una radicalizacion de los ucranianos prorrusos.
> Por eso digo que hay dos ucranias divididas, no hay algo así como una ucrania en armonía hasta que vinieron los rusos a joder todo. Los problemas ya venían de mucho antes.



No, me parece que no me ha respondido a lo que le he comentado. Yo no me refiero a la radicalización de los prorrusos ucranianos. Yo me refiero a la radicalización total de los rusos (habitantes de rusia). Parece, disculpeme la expresión, como si quisiera pasar de puntillas por el tema.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> No, me parece que no me ha respondido a lo que le he comentado. Yo no me refiero a la radicalización de los prorrusos ucranianos. Yo me refiero a la radicalización total de los rusos (habitantes de rusia). Parece, disculpeme la expresión, como si quisiera pasar de puntillas por el tema.



También también, pero no de la forma tan hardcore como ha ocurrido con el nacionalismo ucraniano. Si estás viendo que en un país hermano como lo es ucrania, hay partidos que prohíben el uso del ruso en las instituciones, pues los rusos obviamente no lo verán con buenos ojos. Es que no te tienes que ir muy lejos, aquí ha pasado ''lo mismo'' en cataluña.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo de 1420 sobre Bucha
> 
> 
> No me parecen mala gente que quieran mirar para otro lado, sino que están confundidos por la propaganda. No saben qué parte de lo que les dicen es real. Sólo se libran unos poquitos que deben de tener acceso exterior a través de VPN.
> ...




Y eso que preguntan a gente medio normal y de grandes ciudades, imagínate si fueran por la Rusia profunda...


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Pensaba que esto era fakenews...
según la prensa , una ayuda a las familias afectadas, pero esta ayuda ...

En la región de Irkutsk, las familias de los soldados que murieron en Ucrania no pagarán por la recolección de basura. 



Las familias de los fallecidos durante una operación especial para proteger a los militares de Donbass estarán exentas del pago de RSU en la región de Irkutsk
Para hacer esto, debe comunicarse con el operador regional con una declaración.

Las familias de los militares que murieron durante una operación especial para proteger Donbass estarán exentas de las tarifas de recolección de basura. Así lo informa el operador regional RT-NEO-Irkutsk.

- Las direcciones donde se registraron o vivieron los militares muertos estarán exentas del pago de servicios para el tratamiento de RSU en la Zona 2 "Sur" de la Región de Irkutsk a partir del 01/02/2022, dicen los expertos.

Семьи погибших во время спецоперации по защите Донбасса военных освободят от платы за ТКО в Иркутской области


*En Irkutsk, a las familias de los soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania se les permitió no pagar la recolección de basura*

*El operador de basura "RT-NEO Irkutsk" dijo que las familias de los soldados rusos que murieron durante la "operación militar especial en Ucrania" ya no tienen que pagar por la recolección de basura, y todas las deudas serán canceladas. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa de la empresa.
“Las direcciones donde se registraron o vivieron los militares muertos estarán exentas del pago de los servicios para el tratamiento de RSU en la Zona 2 “Sur” de la Región de Irkutsk a partir del 01/02/2022.
Las deudas y sanciones, si las hubiere, se cancelarán y no se realizarán nuevas provisiones. También hacemos un llamado a otros servicios municipales de la región de Irkutsk para brindar apoyo a las familias de los militares caídos .
Recordar 
Según el Decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, las familias de los fallecidos durante la "operación militar" en Ucrania recibirán 5 millones de rublos cada una. En caso de conmoción cerebral, lesión o lesión: 3 millones de rublos. 
Además, algunos sujetos dependen de pagos regionales. *










В Иркутске семьям погибших российских военных на Украине разрешили не платить за вывоз мусора


С инициативой выступил местный мусорный оператор




vesma.today


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

sigue el terrorismo y los crimenes de masa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (8 Abr 2022)

Ya están diciendo los vladimiros que Pedro Baños ha sido suspendido de twitter por defender a los Rusos.

No, Baños se ha inmolado él.

Cuando te suspenden una cuenta aparece esto.




Cuando de autoinmolas aparece esto:



https://twitter.com/geoestratego



O se ha autoinmolado por vergüenza o para borrar pruebas .


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

estación de tren #Kramatorsk donde la gente esperaba la evacuación -impacto de misil


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> estación de tren #Kramatorsk donde la gente esperaba la evacuación -impacto de misil



DIOS MIO


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> mmm respeto, mmm no me respetan, voy a llorar
> 
> soy un maruquita que condeno crímenes de guerra buah buah
> 
> ...



Vaya, como están las cabezas de estos retards...


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> DIOS MIO



Es todo fake. Son actores o los ha matado el Azov, que es omnipresente.


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sacan autos robados a ucranianos de Bielorrusia y compran oro por dinero robado
> 
> EXCLUSIVO
> hoy 00:27
> ...



Y yo que me había apiadado de 2 fulanos rusos muertos al lado de un Opel Vectra pintado con la Z...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (8 Abr 2022)

Ojalá John Deere enviando tractores a los ukros para tanto T-72 que hay que retirar


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (8 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Creo que haber léido en algún sitio que la aplicación más descargada estes último mes en Rusia es VPN.



El otro día hablando con un colega de allá ultranacionalista, y contrario a Baldomero el Putón y a una guerra entre eslavos, me dijo unas cuantas cosas, luego pongo conver


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> estación de tren #Kramatorsk donde la gente esperaba la evacuación -impacto de misil



Por las fotos parece que se trata de algún tipo de misil o cohete con una cabeza cluster de los que esparcen bombetas a lo largo de un área, el incendio del final será donde acabó cayendo la cabeza ya vacía.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> DIOS MIO




Vaya hijos de la gran...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (8 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El otro día hablando con un colega de allá ultranacionalista, y contrario a Baldomero el Putón y a una guerra entre eslavos, me dijo unas cuantas cosas, luego pongo conver



- Cómo va la cosa

- Bueno, por ahora no siento muchos problemas de sanciones, pero aparecieron ciertas incomodidades
por ejemplo, tengo que sacarme una tarjeta de un banco de Kazakhistan para poder pagar las cosas afuera de Rusia
en mi trabajo nos quieren quitar el slack, el messenger que se usa en industria de TI masivamente, lo van a reemplazar con el otro y cosas asi.
que mas?
no puedo hablar con mis padres sobre esta guerra, ellos estan viendo television cada rato, y para ellos no existen otros puntos de vista
para mi, es una guerra de los eslavos y no nos sirve para nada bueno. no se si se podia evitarla o no, pero es lo que hay.
y cuando les digo a mis padres que yo, su hijo, tengo que pagar mas por cosas comunes y teneer dificultades causadas por sanciones, no me escuchan


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que la razón de este conflicto sea por temas lingüísticos, sino que ha sido un ingrediente más en la paella del mismo.
> 
> De todas maneras, lo de tratar a la lengua rusa como lenguaje minoritario en ucrania, poniéndolo al nivel del sloveno o el alemán tiene cojones, cuando el ruso lo utilizan de manera masiva y cotidiana hasta en Kiev.
> 
> Claramente en estos ocho años ha habido un proceso de inmersión lingüística a la catalana por motivos estrictamente políticos, con la única intención de arrinconar al ruso en las instituciones. Los que han utilizado el idioma como arma arrojadiza para crear una teórica arcadia feliz purificada de toda tradición rusa, han sido los mismos nacionalistas ucranianos, que creen que a golpe de decreto pueden difuminar los lazos históricos y culturales con Rusia de un plumazo.



Están en su perfecto derecho a hacerlo.
No creo que den vivas al Rey de España en Méjico, pese al bonito español que hablan. Es lo que pasa cuando un país es soberano. Si les sale de los cojones erradicar el ruso o el que sea (cosa que sabemos no es cierta, pero vaya), es su país y se lo follan como quieren.


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> estación de tren #Kramatorsk donde la gente esperaba la evacuación -impacto de misil



y el foro en trance de convertirse en la radio de las mil colinas gracias a los putiners y sus palmeros antiglobalistas deloscojones

hay que ser mierdas y malnacido y mira, hay que inventar una palabra para todo esto, porque las que tenemos no llegan


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder...tiran con bala:



lo dijo ayer draghi, paz o aire acondicionado? qué queremos?


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Creo que haber léido en algún sitio que la aplicación más descargada estes último mes en Rusia es VPN.



sabes por qué?? porque les han capado el acceso a servidores de videojuegos, no te creas que es para informarse o algo así (alguno habrá, pero pocos)


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Imágenes fuertes


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo de 1420 sobre Bucha
> 
> No me parecen mala gente que quieran mirar para otro lado, sino que están confundidos por la propaganda. No saben qué parte de lo que les dicen es real. Sólo se libran unos poquitos que deben de tener acceso exterior a través de VPN.
> 
> En dictaduras tan herméticas donde no llega información, tampoco llega el intercambio económico. Van directos a la ruina.



Si una cosa buena tiene internet es que ahora es mucho más dificil controlar la información, no es como en tiempos soviéticos donde se controlaba incluso el uso de las fotocopiadoras. El que quiera informarse se informará.

Nos quejábamos de la Agenda 2030, del crédito social chino y del no tendrás nada y serás feliz. Si todo sigue así me da que en Rusia van a tratar de imponer un control social a la china, acceso restringido a la información y algún sistema de crédito social. No van a tener nada y van a ser felices (a la fuerza).


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Imágenes fuertes



Asesinar a conciencia a civiles que están intentando evacuar... En un código de honor militar esto debería saldarse con la decapitación pública del que diera la orden de disparar.


----------



## At4008 (8 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que Putin sólo es capaz de aguantar la ofensiva un mes más.



> El presidente ruso,*Vladimir Putin*,
> centrará sus ataques en *Ucrania*
> en las zonas separatistas del *Donbás*
> para buscar una "victoria" para e*l 9 de mayo*,
> ...











Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | EEUU anuncia el despliegue en Eslovaquia de una batería antimisiles Patriot


Maduro insiste en que Occidente quiere ir a la guerra para "desmembrar" Rusia Nicolás Maduro insistió este viernes en que Occidente




www.elmundo.es


----------



## allan smithee (8 Abr 2022)

Cuando les llamáis orcos y horda...os quedáis muy cortos.


----------



## Chaini (8 Abr 2022)

_Z-significa destruido_


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

*
"La editora en jefe de RT, Margarita Simonyan, afirmó en la televisión que el pueblo ucraniano "se ha visto envuelto en la locura del nazismo". “No debería sorprender que Ucrania, que se ha transformado mentalmente en el Tercer Reich…”, escribió Medvedev."

"
“El ucranianismo es una construcción antirrusa artificial que no tiene una sustancia civilizatoria propia, un elemento subordinado de una civilización ajena y extraña”, escribió un columnista de RIA Novosti a principios de esta semana. La “reeducación” de Ucrania podría llevar una generación, escribió, y agregó que “además de los rangos más altos, un número significativo de personas comunes también son culpables de ser nazis pasivos y cómplices de los nazis”.

Incluso el nombre de Ucrania debe borrarse, argumentaba el artículo."*


En la TV rusa ya están preparando a su población para que acepten la Solución Final de los ucranianos. Solo falta que el ejército ejecute las órdenes. Llevan a los más salvajes de las repúblicas más pobres, porque para un ruso se le hace más difícil asesinar a un ukra por la cercanía étnica.

A día de hoy Rusia es Horda, quiere arrasar antes de construir su Lebensraum totalitario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> _Z-significa destruido_



Para estar asediados los de maripol siguen teniendo wifi y munición y gasolina y electricidad


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

La solución al genocidio del pueblo ucraniano es una intervención bajo respaldo ONU. 
. Cierre del espacio aéreo ucranio.
. Tropas de combate hasta restaurar el estatus territorial de Ucrania.


----------



## Chaini (8 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para estar asediados los de maripol siguen teniendo wifi y munición y gasolina y electricidad



El ejercito ruso debe ser el mayor proveedor de armamento del ejercito ucraniano.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

Los Ucranianos luchan contra la aniquilación. Bajo la categorización de "nazis pasivos" les espera el tiro en la nuca, la separación de su tierra, la aniquilación de su cultura. 

Tras de ellos, vendrían otros pueblos, pues está en la naturaleza de los rusos superar sus complejos siendo el macarra local, amedrentando y haciéndose de querer por tantos otros pueblos que en cuanto han podido se han sacudido el yugo de esa gentuza. 

Que les pregunten a polacos, bálticos, rumanos o incluso a húngaros. Incluso los serbios y finlandeses le ven las orejas al lobo, con un país enloquecido haciéndose pajas mentales de robarles con la amenaza constante de ocuparles "para darles lo que merecen".


----------



## Chaini (8 Abr 2022)

Por cierto vaya basura de hilos en el foro de guerra. Excepto este, y un par mas el resto al ignore


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Si una cosa buena tiene internet es que ahora es mucho más dificil controlar la información, no es como en tiempos soviéticos donde se controlaba incluso el uso de las fotocopiadoras. El que quiera informarse se informará.
> 
> Nos quejábamos de la Agenda 2030, del crédito social chino y del no tendrás nada y serás feliz. Si todo sigue así me da que en Rusia van a tratar de imponer un control social a la china, acceso restringido a la información y algún sistema de crédito social. No van a tener nada y van a ser felices (a la fuerza).




Eso funciona con la vieja comegarbanzos de la tundra, a los jóvenes de la urbe no los van a tener engañados eternamente.


----------



## gargamelix (8 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> *"La editora en jefe de RT, Margarita Simonyan, afirmó en la televisión que el pueblo ucraniano "se ha visto envuelto en la locura del nazismo". “No debería sorprender que Ucrania, que se ha transformado mentalmente en el Tercer Reich…”, escribió Medvedev."
> 
> "
> “El ucranianismo es una construcción antirrusa artificial que no tiene una sustancia civilizatoria propia, un elemento subordinado de una civilización ajena y extraña”, escribió un columnista de RIA Novosti a principios de esta semana. La “reeducación” de Ucrania podría llevar una generación, escribió, y agregó que “además de los rangos más altos, un número significativo de personas comunes también son culpables de ser nazis pasivos y cómplices de los nazis”.
> ...



La novela de los nazis les está funcionando como arma propagandistica dentro de Rusia perfectamente. Sobre todo en los mayores rusos, es escuchar nazi y ven al mismo demonio en sus cabezas, cuando quien se está comportando como tal son ellos. Que susto se van a llevar aquellos que se den cuenta.


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

Son las costumbres de las tribus del Volga.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La novela de los nazis les está funcionando como arma propagandistica dentro de Rusia perfectamente. Sobre todo en los mayores rusos, es escuchar nazi y ven al mismo demonio en sus cabezas, cuando quien se está comportando como tal son ellos. Que susto se van a llevar aquellos que se den cuenta.



El problema es que están poniendo el germen de una revolución colorines dentro de la mismísima Moscú. 

La gente más joven y menos nostálgica solo va a ver la opresión, la vuelta de las cartillas de racionamiento, los gestos de acritud cuando dicen que son rusos y todo por una tierra, Ucrania, que no tiene por qué estar atada en corto a Rusia como ellos lo van a estar a sus bandarras totalitarios. 

La Putinada del foro nos muestra a los rusos como conscientes de cierto papel hegemónico contra una supuesta enfermedad social del resto del mundo, pero el ruso en general es un tipo muy normal y hasta fatalista. Puede que la maskirova militar haya fracasado incluso mucho menos de lo que va a fracasar la maskirova social de la República Rusa. Como eso estalle, no van a tener rogsvardias suficientes o pasará como en Maidán, que los primeros en ponerse de perfil fueron las fuerzas de seguridad y también fueron los primeros en volver sus armas. 

Ya veremos.


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

_Como era de esperar, cuando se supo por primera vez la noticia del ataque con misiles, *los canales TG rusos estaban celebrando y afirmando que se trataba de un ataque contra posiciones ucranianas. Después de que surgieron las bajas, comenzaron a culpar a los ucranianos.*_ 



Verás que poco tardan los gilipollas colaboracionistas rusos de este foro en replicar el mismo argumento.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que la razón de este conflicto sea por temas lingüísticos, sino que ha sido un ingrediente más en la paella del mismo.



He visto cienes de veces mapitas sacados de la chorra con no sé qué porcentajes de rusohablantes para justificar no sé qué. No me vengas con milongas. Por no hablar de que los ukras no existen porque son rusos [sic], así literal, y al señor del Kremlin afirmar (y a los follaputins repetir) que Ukrania no tiene derecho a la existencia y a ser un país soberano. Si es que al final, se os acaba viendo el plumero y se os escapan las verdades como a quien se le escapa un _peete_.


McNulty dijo:


> Claramente *en estos ocho años* ha habido un proceso de inmersión lingüística *a la catalana *por motivos estrictamente políticos, con la única intención de arrinconar al ruso en las instituciones. Los que han utilizado el idioma como arma arrojadiza para crear una teórica arcadia feliz purificada de toda tradición rusa, han sido los mismos nacionalistas ucranianos, que creen que a golpe de decreto pueden difuminar los lazos históricos y culturales con Rusia de un plumazo.



1) En estos 8 años NO, porque ya te he puesto en el post anterior que *desde 1991* la única lengua oficial de Estado es el ukranio, y que el ruso perdió en 1991 ese status.

2) "A la catalana" no lo sé.
Sí que sé que, con su independencia en 1991, Ukrania inició un proceso a lo polaco, a lo húngaro, a lo checho, a lo eslovaco, a lo rumano, etc.
TODOS los países del bloque de Varsovia, TODOS, revertieron el status que habían impuesto los soviéticos a la lengua rusa.
Mañana volvéis a invadir Polonia o Finlandia porque el ruso ya no tiene el status que tuvo.

Ánimo, ya te lo dije ayer en un post, a ver cómo lo hacéis para recuperar el vínculo emocional con los rusohablantes de Ukrania.
Sólo tenéis planes perfectos y sin fisuras.
Cuanto antes salgáis de Ukrania mejor para vosotros, y para el resto del mundo.


----------



## Averroes (8 Abr 2022)

Menudos hijos de puta asesinos los rusos. Se ve perfectamente además un niño entre las víctimas de Kramatorsk.

La OTAN debería dejarse ya de gilipolleces y entrar a saco y follarse a los genocidas estos. Ya está bien de tener que aguantar esta barbarie en plena Europa en el siglo XXI.

Y que amenacen todo lo que quieran con las armas nucleares que a fin de cuentas es lo único que tienen. Esa amenaza va a estar ahí siempre. Una vez que te acojonas, ya sabes que lo usarán siempre y es peor. No se puede vivir eternamente bajo la amenaza de un matón.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Están en su perfecto derecho a hacerlo.
> No creo que den vivas al Rey de España en Méjico, pese al bonito español que hablan. Es lo que pasa cuando un país es soberano. Si les sale de los cojones erradicar el ruso o el que sea (cosa que sabemos no es cierta, pero vaya), es su país y se lo follan como quieren.



Eso que dices también aplica a potencias militares como Rusia o Usa. Pueden invadir a un país soberano cuando quieran y como quieran, ya sea por desnazificar, ya sea por que hay armas imaginarias de destrucción masiva. Mutatis mutandis.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso que dices también aplica a potencias militares como Rusia o Usa. Pueden invadir a un país soberano cuando quieran y como quieran, ya sea por desnazificar, ya sea por que hay armas imaginarias de destrucción masiva. Mutatis mutandis.



Pues dicho esto y admitido que cualquiera puede atacar a cualquiera cuando y por el motivo que le salga de los huevos, lógicamente ello implica el derecho a defenderse por parte del agredido como tenga más conveniente.
¿O tampoco?


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues dicho esto y admitido que cualquiera puede atacar a cualquiera cuando y por el motivo que le salga de los huevos, lógicamente ello implica el derecho a defenderse por parte del agredido como tenga más conveniente.
> ¿O tampoco?



Completamente.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Joder, pues esto si que es un avance.

Pasar del _"van a recibirlos con flores", "deberían rendirse, que si los invadimos y destruimos es por su bien", "ej que la guerra no era esa, era otra que empezó no sé cuando pero dentro de sus fronteras", "es que a los que hablan ruso les miraban mal y por eso hay que mandar los tanques", " es que el Zelensky es de la Otan, Nazi, Judío, Maricón y Progre, todo a la vez, y por eso hay que ir a Kiev a matarlo", _a reconocer el derecho de un país a defenderse cuando es atacado por los medios que tenga a su alcance.

No es poca cosa.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> He visto cienes de veces mapitas sacados de la chorra con no sé qué porcentajes de rusohablantes para justificar no sé qué. No me vengas con milongas. Por no hablar de que los ukras no existen porque son rusos [sic], así literal, y al señor del Kremlin afirmar (y a los follaputins repetir) que Ukrania no tiene derecho a la existencia y a ser un país soberano. Si es que al final, se os acaba viendo el plumero y se os escapan las verdades como a quien se le escapa un _peete_.
> 
> 1) En estos 8 años NO, porque ya te he puesto en el post anterior que *desde 1991* la única lengua oficial de Estado es el ukranio, y que el ruso perdió en 1991 ese status.
> 
> ...



Lo veremos en breve si Rusia logra controlar zonas como Kherson, Melitopol o Jarkov. Se harán referéndums como en Crimea para ver si esos 'todavía ucranianos' han perdido dicho vínculo o no con la madre Rusia. 

LoS ucranianos que no quieran saber nada de rusia votarán con los pies y se irán al oeste. En Mariupol estoy cansando de ver declaraciones de ucranianos hablando pestes de azovitas y demás fauna, denunciando que no les dejaban salir de la ciudad en pleno bombardeo. El este de ucrania no es tan proukro como pensáis.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Pues algo de ambientillo hay. La cosa parece que se centra en las regiones aún ocupadas por los rusos en el sureste del país. La artillería, cohetes y misiles los tienen que andan al rojo. El problema es que ahora son los rusos los que se han pegado al terreno y a los ucranianos les va a costar más echarlos de vuelta a su país, porque, como dicen en otros hilos, andarán usando de escudos humanos a los civiles de las ciudades que aún ocupan (esto es teoría burbujarra 100%, como se puede deducir de lo dicho en otros hilos.)







Los ucranianos imagino que andan esperando la artillería que tanto necesitan para continuar con el desalojo y los rusos por su parte rebañando el cubo a ver qué personal logran encontrar que esté a la altura. De momento con los paramilitares colaboracionistas van tirando, pero eso no creo que les baste a medio plazo. Ya sabemos lo que pasa con ese tipo de gente cuando la cosa se pone fea de verdad.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:



El vídeo es del 2014 pero, como ejemplo de lo que debe de estar sucediendo hoy en día, vale igual.
Y eso que los ukras como ejército han espabilado mucho desde 2014.
Casi son mejores los diálogos entre ellos que las imágenes gráficas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Lo veremos en breve si Rusia logra controlar zonas como Kherson, Melitopol o Jarkov*. Se harán referéndums como en Crimea para ver si esos 'todavía ucranianos' han perdido dicho vínculo o no con la madre Rusia.



  
Удачи!



McNulty dijo:


> LoS ucranianos que no quieran saber nada de rusia votarán con los pies y se irán al oeste. En Mariupol estoy cansando de ver declaraciones de ucranianos hablando pestes de azovitas y demás fauna, denunciando que no les dejaban salir de la ciudad en pleno bombardeo. El este de ucrania no es tan proukro como pensáis.



Como dejéis el Este como habéis dejado el Norte y el Sur, os va a votar mucha gente, sí.   
¡Ánimo, y adelante con la matanza!


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)

The destruction of the Russian occupiers. This is waiting for everyone who came to our land to "liberate" and "denazify"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> estación de tren #Kramatorsk donde la gente esperaba la evacuación -impacto de misil



¿Se sabe el total de fallecidos?



Igual ya se ha puesto, pero Eslovaquia le ha mandado S-300 a Ucrania, habrá que buscar ahora follaputis de esos que decían que eso nunca pasaría para hacer unos buenos reflotes...


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas abandonaron Kiev y Chernihiv, pero aún no se han trasladado al este de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Las fuerzas terrestres rusas se han retirado de las ciudades ucranianas de Kyiv y Chernihiv, pero aún no se han desplegado en la región oriental del país, según dijo el miércoles un alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)

As a result of rocket attacks on the Kramatorsk railway station, according to operational data, more than 30 people were killed and more than 100 wounded.

This is a targeted blow to the passenger infrastructure of the railway and residents of the city of Kramatorsk.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Si una cosa buena tiene internet es que ahora es mucho más dificil controlar la información, no es como en tiempos soviéticos donde se controlaba incluso el uso de las fotocopiadoras. El que quiera informarse se informará.
> 
> Nos quejábamos de la Agenda 2030, del crédito social chino y del no tendrás nada y serás feliz. Si todo sigue así me da que en Rusia van a tratar de imponer un control social a la china, acceso restringido a la información y algún sistema de crédito social. No van a tener nada y van a ser felices (a la fuerza).



Crédito social
Restricción de la información
Preocúpate de tu carnet de ciudadano por puntos
Eliminación del individuo, lo esencial son los valores/el partido/la nación. Enarbola tu bandera. Estás en el lado bueno. 
Hipereficiencia y preeminencia de las máquinas. 

Y eso pasa y pasará en China, Rusia, EU, USA... 

Y eso es el NWO señores. Y no lo que a muchos dicen por aquí. 

Sólo que se sirve en distintos sabores.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Independientemente de que sea la misma una y otra, que me da igual, acabamos de hacer un gran descubrimiento: En la guerra muere gente.
Toma ya, si no es por ti nadie lo habría descubierto. Mis Dieses.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pensaba que esto era fakenews...
> según la prensa , una ayuda a las familias afectadas, pero esta ayuda ...
> 
> En la región de Irkutsk, las familias de los soldados que murieron en Ucrania no pagarán por la recolección de basura.



Como compensación a las familias, esta medida es un chiste de mal gusto.
Además de una puerta de corrupción para que un montón de "no afectados" figuren en el padrón como "exentos de pago". Como si lo estuviera viendo......


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> As a result of rocket attacks on the Kramatorsk railway station, according to operational data, more than 30 people were killed and more than 100 wounded.
> 
> This is a targeted blow to the passenger infrastructure of the railway and residents of the city of Kramatorsk.



Los civiles ucranianos se quedan en sus pueblos cuando les invaden el país: _Ej que los usan de escudos humanos_.
Los civiles ucranianos se marchan de sus pueblos cuando invaden el país y los bombardean: _Ej que los usan de escudos humanos_.


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Crédito social
> Restricción de la información
> Preocúpate de tu carnet de ciudadano por puntos
> Eliminación del individuo, lo esencial son los valores/el partido/la nación. Enarbola tu bandera. Estás en el lado bueno.
> ...



Y como restringes la información por internet?

Porque yo ahora mismo puedo acceder a la pestosa RT sin problemas

Lo de estar en el lado bueno no es nuevo, es consustancial a cualquier sociedad.

Lo demás de acuerdo, pero no lo veo malo per se, quitando el individualismo.

En realidad ese NWO es algo muy antiguo.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Rusia quiere mambo. Este bombardeo de civiles es una provocación. Quieren tensar aún más la cuerda y que la OTAN entre a saco para justificar su guerra o directamente para empezar a tirar Nukes. Esto no es un error o un genocidio. Esto es un mensaje al Borrell y a la Van Der Leyen esa como se llame, que están en Kyev. 

No se eh? Que hay días que pienso que la trampa la han tendido los yankis, pero otros pienso que la trampa la está tendiendo Putin,


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Se sabe el total de fallecidos?
> 
> 
> 
> Igual ya se ha puesto, pero Eslovaquia le ha mandado S-300 a Ucrania, habrá que buscar ahora follaputis de esos que decían que eso nunca pasaría para hacer unos buenos reflotes...



Comentan por tw sobre 30 victimas..


Confirmado

Me gustaría confirmar que #Slovakia ha proporcionado a #Ukraine un sistema de defensa aérea S-300. #Ukrainian la nación está #bravely defendiendo a su país soberano y a nosotros también. Es nuestro deber ayudar, no quedarnos quietos e ignorar la pérdida de vidas humanas bajo la agresión de #Russia .


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> *"La editora en jefe de RT, Margarita Simonyan, afirmó en la televisión que el pueblo ucraniano "se ha visto envuelto en la locura del nazismo". “No debería sorprender que Ucrania, que se ha transformado mentalmente en el Tercer Reich…”, escribió Medvedev."
> 
> "
> “El ucranianismo es una construcción antirrusa artificial que no tiene una sustancia civilizatoria propia, un elemento subordinado de una civilización ajena y extraña”, escribió un columnista de RIA Novosti a principios de esta semana. La “reeducación” de Ucrania podría llevar una generación, escribió, y agregó que “además de los rangos más altos, un número significativo de personas comunes también son culpables de ser nazis pasivos y cómplices de los nazis”.
> ...



Espero que en los futuros juicios de Nuremberg (o de Rostov, pongamos por caso) esta señora también sea condenada a la horca igual que lo fue Rosemberg.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Uno destruido recientemente pero que era de la primera hornada (con jaula antijavelin)


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Rusia quiere mambo. Este bombardeo de civiles es una provocación. Quieren tensar aún más la cuerda y que la OTAN entre a saco para justificar su guerra o directamente para empezar a tirar Nukes. Esto no es un error o un genocidio. Esto es un mensaje al Borrell y a la Van Der Leyen esa como se llame, que están en Kyev.
> 
> No se eh? Que hay días que pienso que la trampa la han tendido los yankis, pero otros pienso que la trampa la está tendiendo Putin,



Yo empezaria a suministrar a Ucrania carros de combate en condiciones y entrenamiento en paises aledaños, aviones y todo lo que necesiten... barra libre aparte toda la logistica e inteligencia.

Visto lo visto, los rusos no durarian dos telediarios en manos ucras


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Cuánto Vodka llevaba este encima?????


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Rusia quiere mambo. Este bombardeo de civiles es una provocación. Quieren tensar aún más la cuerda y que la OTAN entre a saco para justificar su guerra o directamente para empezar a tirar Nukes. Esto no es un error o un genocidio. Esto es un mensaje al Borrell y a la Van Der Leyen esa como se llame, que están en Kyev.
> 
> No se eh? Que hay días que pienso que la trampa la han tendido los yankis, pero otros pienso que la trampa la está tendiendo Putin,



Cuando estás perdido sólo te quedan las medidas desesperadas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

Liu Sivaya en acción:




Sí, Rusia utiliza Tochka-U aunque lo nieguen:


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo empezaria a suministrar a Ucrania carros de combate en condiciones y entrenamiento en paises aledaños, aviones y todo lo que necesiten... barra libre aparte toda la logistica e inteligencia.
> 
> Visto lo visto, los rusos no durarian dos telediarios en manos ucras



Es que yo creo que eso ya lo han tenido (el entrenamiento)


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es que yo creo que eso ya lo han tenido (el entrenamiento)



Me refiero a entrenamiento con carros de combate occidentales, piezas de artilleria incluso les donaria aviones que no sean Mig. No se hasta q punto los han entrenado en ese tipo de armamento.


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Antes de que quedara claro que el misil había alcanzado a civiles, los canales de telegramas prorrusos afirmaron que había sido lanzado deliberadamente contra "una multitud de militantes ucranianos en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk". Ahora editado o eliminado.




Otro canal ruso aconsejó anoche a los civiles en Kramatorsk y las ciudades vecinas que no evacuaran por ferrocarril. Por la mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso admitió que había lanzado misiles en estaciones de tren en tres ciudades alrededor de Kramatorsk, pero no en Kramatorsk (obviamente).


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Hay posibilidad de enlazar con los asediados de Azov.


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Crédito social
> Restricción de la información
> Preocúpate de tu carnet de ciudadano por puntos
> Eliminación del individuo, lo esencial son los valores/el partido/la nación. Enarbola tu bandera. Estás en el lado bueno.
> ...



Aunque algunas élites lo deseen, en occidente es imposible que instalen ningún carnet de ciudadano ni que nos obliguen a tragar propaganda y que pongamos una sonrisa. Somos demasiado contestatarios y críticos con el poder, esa es la esencia de occidente y de las democracias.

Donde ya pasa y pasará es en las culturas colectivistas, acostumbradas a adorar y a besar el suelo que pisa el amado lider de turno.

Lo curioso es que en occidente, los que más miedo tienen al carnet por puntos, vacunas obligatorias, al NWO, al crédito social, etc, son los que luego se ponen a defender cualquier totalitario genocida que no dudaría lo más mínimo en hacerselo a ellos.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Abr 2022)

Una cosilla que aún no me han explicado los medios pro-rusos es por qué los ucras han tenido que esperar a que Rusia invadiera el país para matar a sus propios civiles.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Animación de la evolución de los frentes desde el 24/02/2022 hasta el 07/04/2022:



P.D.: Como es imposible seguir todo el mapa a la vez, lo mejor es que os focalicéis sólo en una zona en concreto en la que tengáis interés.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Abr 2022)

Buen análisis









„Realität ist, dass Russland im Norden besiegt wurde“ - Laut Experte hat Putin jetzt zwei Optionen


Russland hatte zuletzt seine Truppen in Richtung Ostukraine abgezogen. Offiziell soll dies Vertrauen schaffen, es könnte jedoch auch Taktik sein.




www.merkur.de





*La realidad es que Rusia fue derrotada en el norte" - Según el experto, Putin ahora tiene dos opciones*

*Guerra de Ucrania: la primera opción: la "opción grande"*
Ryan llamó a la primera opción una "opción grande". Es un doble cerco profundo de las fuerzas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania. Rusia intentaría avanzar sobre la ciudad de Dnipro desde el noreste y desde el sur. Sin embargo, en este caso, las tropas rusas tendrían que avanzar simultáneamente desde Lugansk y Donetsk. Además , había que asegurar la ciudad portuaria sitiada de Mariupol . De esta forma, el Kremlin podría controlar por completo las llamadas “Repúblicas Populares” de Lugansk y Donetsk. Uno podría capturar todo el territorio ucraniano al este de Dnipro, lo que significaría una "victoria militar y política significativa para los rusos", dijo Ryan



> 7 de abril de 2022



Sin embargo, el experto militar llamó a dudas sobre las capacidades rusas: “Sin embargo, sería una empresa integral. Dnipro está a 430 kilómetros de la frontera con Rusia. Se necesitaría una mejora significativa en la logística rusa para soportar un empuje de múltiples ejes a tal distancia. Además, debería haber un comando mucho mejor y unificado de las fuerzas terrestres y la fuerza aérea”.

*Guerra de Ucrania: la segunda opción: el enfoque minimalista*
La segunda opción es un doble cerco poco profundo de las fuerzas ucranianas. Las tropas rusas arrinconarían y rodearían al ejército ucraniano en el este atacando Lugansk y Donetsk. También debe haber avances en el sur y el noreste, para luego encontrarse cerca de Sloviansk. Entonces Rusia podría hacerse con el control del área al este de la línea de Izyum a Mariupol. Un éxito menor, pero no obstante, para Vladimir Putin .

Según Ryan, el objetivo sería capturar tanto Lugansk como Donetsk por completo. Además, esto podría debilitar significativamente a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, ya que muchas unidades fuertes están estacionadas en el este de Ucrania. Según el experto, independientemente de la estrategia que se utilice, Rusia intentará mantener su territorio ocupado en el sur. Esto crearía "una región de amortiguamiento defendible para la península de Crimea conquistada" y "negaría a Ucrania el uso de la mayoría de sus puertos y conectaría Crimea con Rusia por tierra".

*Guerra de Ucrania: las debilidades de Rusia*
Según Ryan, Rusia necesita más tropas y nuevos equipos . Según el experto, este proceso no avanza bien. Además, Rusia tendría que trasladar sus tropas a las regiones orientales. Esto representa una inversión de tiempo considerable. Además, la mala logística de las tropas rusas y las numerosas pérdidas podrían hacer que las tropas rusas vuelvan a ser vulnerables a los ataques ucranianos. Recientemente, Rusia aún no ha demostrado la capacidad de implementar una táctica tan larga y exigente. _(LP)_


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

Dicen que este vídeo es del ataque a kramatorsk, y que se lanza supuestamente desde Shakhtarsk




A juzgar por la dirección de las sombras que se ven en el suelo (plantas y perro), coincide a la perfección con la posición de las sombras que tendría que tener sobre las 10:20 de la mañana (los reportes del ataque fueron 10:25-10:30, así que el lanzamiento seguramente sería entre las 10:00-10:20), y los misiles van en dirección de la sombra, lo que cuadra bastante bien con la dirección Shakhtarsk-Kramatorsk:


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

A mi este tío hablando, me da mal rollo, es como un autómata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

No estará nada mal, pero hay que moverse.



Nicors dijo:


> La solución al genocidio del pueblo ucraniano es una intervención bajo respaldo ONU.
> . Cierre del espacio aéreo ucranio.
> . Tropas de combate hasta restaurar el estatus territorial de Ucrania.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya en acción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué ganas tengo de ver a esa puta rusa sentada en un garrote vil.


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Animación de la evolución de los frentes desde el 24/02/2022 hasta el 07/04/2022:
> 
> 
> 
> P.D.: Como es imposible seguir todo el mapa a la vez, lo mejor es que os focalicéis sólo en una zona en concreto en la que tengáis interés.



Tengo interes en Jerson 









El Ejército de Ucrania recupera varias localidades de la región de Jersón


Las fuerzas de Ucrania han informado este miércoles de que han logrado recuperar varias localidades de la...




www.google.com





Pero parece ser que hay poco movimiento ahí, y pienso que es una pieza muy importante.


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tengo interes en Jerson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfrentamientos en las afueras de Biloserka 5-10 km al oeste de #Kherson


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tengo interes en Jerson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que para cruzar el río solo hay un puente, lo mismo que más arriba. Pero si bajan desde el norte, y pillan del otro lado del río y dejan a los de Jersón con un solo puente de salida para evitar los embolsen, se puede dar una situación curiosa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

todo lo que no le gusta lo ha hecho ucrania
todo lo que le gusta es gracias a putin



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya en acción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

_«Russian troops transported industrial generators they stole from schools, hospitals, and factories they occupied in Ukraine to Belarus.»_
Empezaron con las gallinas, luego fueron los móviles y los rímels, luego las TV y las lavadoras. Esto no tiene límite

__


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Ayer me encontré con esto. No lo recordaba y es bastante reciente (08/08/2019).








Nyonoksa radiation accident - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Por supuesto dijeron primero que no había sucedido, y más tarde que la evacuación estaba planificada.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Nazificando escolares al estilo ruso, y culpando luego a Ukrania. Menudo asco:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Eso que ves puede pacernos una anecdota irrelevante, pero nada de eso, tiene una importancia CAPITAL para mantener la moral en la HORDA. Ya señale que historicamente el aliciente moral para esas incursiones venia por la posibilidad de saquear; es lo unico que les importa a las bostas subhumanas que van en ese carro. Cuando lleguen a siberia, la gente alli se le haran los dientes largos y querrar ir tambien a robar, porque una cosa es morir por el putón enano de satanas y otra fardar iphone.

Es decir, es pura doctrina moral de la horda permitir saquear y violar, alto nivel estrategico.



Karamba dijo:


> _«Russian troops transported industrial generators they stole from schools, hospitals, and factories they occupied in Ukraine to Belarus.»_
> Empezaron con las gallinas, luego fueron los móviles y los rímels, luego las TV y las lavadoras. Esto no tiene límite
> 
> __


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Esto lo van a poder reutilizar casi directamente. Parece bastante nuevo. Las lasagnas yo las tiraría, por si acaso.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Este MiG-31 no sé si es nuevo.

_«A video from the scene of a Russian MiG-31 fighter jet crash in the Leningrad Oblast.» 
«RIA says the crew ejected. According to preliminary information, a technical malfunction was the cause of the crash.»_


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Ya habéis posteado la noticia, pero sólo lo vuelvo a postear para decir que, siguiendo la lógica de cómo han ido sucediendo las cosas, en los próximos días nos encontraremos con más noticias de estas de armamento pesado de otros páises.

_«Prime Minister of Slovakia Eduard Heger confirmed that Slovakia donated its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine.»_


----------



## Alpharius (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Este MiG-31 no sé si es nuevo.
> 
> _«A video from the scene of a Russian MiG-31 fighter jet crash in the Leningrad Oblast.»
> «RIA says the crew ejected. According to preliminary information, a technical malfunction was the cause of the crash.»_



Me extraña que sea un MIG31. Esos son interceptores que están pensados para volar muy rápido y muy alto, no tiene mucho sentido que los usen en Ucrania


----------



## César Borgia (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya en acción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta huele a agente Rusa desde el principio, cuando subía esos vídeos ridiculizando al coletas y cía, así ganarse adeptos con el fin de tener publico para soltar el discurso del Kremlin cuando fuese oportuno. 

También a reclutadora, el Gisbert tiene pinta de que le han llenado el bolsillo con rublos y la cabeza con pajaritos para que les defienda y esta ha actuado de reclutadora.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Ay Omá!

El mismo retraso mental que los Lazis!

Tiene que ser un Deep Fake. No se puede ser tan absolutamente SUBNORMAL.











Maria Zakharova - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y aquí disfrazada de Ama Dominanta de esas que te pone un collar de perro y te humilla y te mete cosas grandes por agujeros no diseñados para ello.


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

No tienen dinero para botas y equipamiento decente, van a tener para inhibidores. Hemos sobreestimado demasiado a los rusos.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Me extraña que sea un MIG31. Esos son interceptores que están pensados para volar muy rápido y muy alto, no tiene mucho sentido que los usen en Ucrania



El accidente no es en Ukrania, si no ni lo mencionarían.
La noticia es de la agencia rusa RIA.

Algo estarían haciendo por la zona del Báltico.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Esta huele a agente Rusa desde el principio, cuando subía esos vídeos ridiculizando al coletas y cía, así ganarse adeptos con el fin de tener publico para soltar el discurso del Kremlin cuando fuese oportuno.
> 
> También a reclutadora, el Gisbert tiene pinta de que le han llenado el bolsillo con rublos y la cabeza con pajaritos para que les defienda y esta ha actuado de reclutadora.



Justo hace unos días estaba pensando eso mismo, además es que la tipa tiene poquísimo o nulo acento ruso al hablar español. Yo vi algunos vídeos suyos de esos del coche meses/años atrás y no me enteré de que era rusa hasta Enero/Febrero  Por lo visto según ella empezó a hablar español hace 6-7 años, es que ni de coña le ha desaparecido el acento tan rápido, esta seguramente fue "entrenada" desde chiquitita y si buscas en su núcleo familiar te encuentras a algún individuo de la inteligencia rusa.


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ay Omá!
> 
> El mismo retraso mental que los Lazis!
> 
> Tiene que ser un Deep Fake. No se puede ser tan absolutamente SUBNORMAL.



No es deepfake ni retraso. Simplemente está retransmiento el mensaje que le dictan sus jefes, sin más.


----------



## At4008 (8 Abr 2022)

Ni lo comento.

Me acabo de topar con esto:


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Me extraña que sea un MIG31. Esos son interceptores que están pensados para volar muy rápido y muy alto, no tiene mucho sentido que los usen en Ucrania



También es utilizado como vector de lanzamiento del misil Kinzhal


----------



## Concursante (8 Abr 2022)

Incluso teniendo en cuenta la enorme superioridad aerea rusa, mirad lo que les pasa. Lo dicho, esto va a quedar mucho peor que Chechenia:


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Ex-rådgivaren: Putin besatt – gick i fälla | SvD


Vladimir Putin gick i en fälla i Ukraina, bedömer hans tidigare rådgivare, avhopparen Gleb Pavlovskij. Nu bedömer han att resultatet av kriget behöver säljas in på rätt sätt för att Ryssland ska kunna dra sig ur – kanske senast om en månad.




www.svd.se





*Ex-adviser: Putin obsessed - fell into the trap*

Vladimir Putin fell into a trap in Ukraine, according to his former adviser, defector Gleb Pavlovsky.

He now believes that the results of the war need to be sold in the right way for Russia to be able to withdraw - perhaps in a month at the latest.


TT
Published 08:22


The decision to invade Ukraine was made by Putin completely on his own, says Gleb Pavlovsky in an interview via video link with US-sponsored Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty, which was first published just over a week ago.

- *No one, including myself, realized exactly how manically obsessed he must have been with Ukraine*. We underestimated the extent of the decline within the Russian government, he says.

Pavlovsky has a background as a journalist and political scientist. *In the early 2000s, he was one of Putin's close political advisers, until he was fired in 2011*. Since then, he has regularly appeared as a critical analyst in relatively independent Russian media.

Pavlovsky says he is amazed at the development. At first, Putin would use Ukraine to force the West into a discussion on Russian security guarantees, but then he seems to have ignored it, the former adviser points out.

Russia should bring about a ceasefire as soon as possible, Pavlovsky believes. The question is how the invasion can be described as successful and how much Russia can demand, for example in the form of land.

*Gleb Pavlovsky*, like several other observers, *believes that Putin wants to end the war in a month at the latest, on May 9*. Then Russia celebrates the victory over Nazi Germany in World War II, or the "Great Patriotic War" as it is called there. Then the president will want to *celebrate something that can be sold as another military success*.

If not, we will not have peace, the negotiations will drag on and Russia will face even worse problems with the sanctions, says the Russian assessor.

- And if Russia does not choose peace and decides to continue the war, then it can do things in Ukraine that could cause this conflict to escalate to an unforeseen level. And this next level will take place beyond the borders of Ukraine. It could result in conventional warfare between Russia and the West, with NATO. Exactly what this would look like is hard to say, but I no longer see it as unthinkable or impossible.



Nota: Visto lo visto una guerra convencional con Rusia solo puede acabar en el ejército ruso totalmente arrasado en cuestión de semanas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

NAZI ZIONISTAS EN UCRANIA
RECIBIENDO FORMACION DE ISRAEL

COMO NO
March 23, 2022. Ukraine. Training camp and training of Ukrainian soldiers under the guidance of Israeli military specialists from the combat units of the IDF.

37.8K views13:15

​


----------



## César Borgia (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ni lo comento.
> 
> Me acabo de topar con esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017951



Son tres mil muertos , no todos rusos y casi todos del 2014-15.............ahora es casus belli 6 años después.





https://www.ohchr.org/sites/default/files/Documents/Countries/UA/ReportUkraine16Feb-15May2019_EN.pdf



Lleva contando la misma mentira desde el principio.


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Justo hace unos días estaba pensando eso mismo, además es que la tipa tiene poquísimo o nulo acento ruso al hablar español. Yo vi algunos vídeos suyos de esos del coche meses/años atrás y no me enteré de que era rusa hasta Enero/Febrero  Por lo visto según ella empezó a hablar español hace 6-7 años, es que ni de coña le ha desaparecido el acento tan rápido, esta seguramente fue "entrenada" desde chiquitita y si buscas en su núcleo familiar te encuentras a algún individuo de la inteligencia rusa.



La Liu Si-raya (bueno parece que esta es más de éxtasis) en alguna otra ocasión que había visto algún vídeo suyo pues sí, pizpireta y tal. Se metía con cierta gracia con el Doctor Antonio y compañía aunque eso de menear la mano delante de la cámara constantemente daba un poco de ¿cringe dicen ahora? Y luego esos ojitos vidriosos y abiertos que como era extranjera vete a saber si en su pueblo todos son así.

Pero eso de que venga y en cuatro días hable casi sin acento y conociendo tan bien la política y sociedad española... pues mosqueaba un poco. Joer, con las eslavas, qué listas son. ¿no? Me caso con una y a los dos días me sabe hacer una paella perfecta los domingos y yo me dedico de mientras a leerme las memorias del Mariscal Jordi Zhukov en la tumbona.

Pero a lo que iba. Mi teoría es que ella vino con su familia a España de pequeñita en la época de la burbuja y luego con la Z-crisis (Z de Zapatero no de la operación heZpecial® ) se volvieron a su país que volvía a crecer gracias a las exportaciones de hidrocarburos. Allí fue reclutada por alguna agencia y de vuelta a España con otra identidad.

Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso, paranoias mías.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ex-rådgivaren: Putin besatt – gick i fälla | SvD
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin gick i en fälla i Ukraina, bedömer hans tidigare rådgivare, avhopparen Gleb Pavlovskij. Nu bedömer han att resultatet av kriget behöver säljas in på rätt sätt för att Ryssland ska kunna dra sig ur – kanske senast om en månad.
> ...



Como Rusia vaya a una guerra total puede perder territorios propios e incluso *el* arsenal nuclear.
Seguro que hay "gente" estudiando ese escenario.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Adjunto con tu permiso la traducción de lo que dice:


----------



## cienaga (8 Abr 2022)

es una rueda guia de una artilleria autopropulsada


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

lo son

son tan subnormales como para invadir ucrania pensando en que les iban a recibir con flores

aunque bien que han metido tanques y si no fuera porque les petaron el caca pero bien en el aeropuerto de kiev, la cosa hubiera sido diferente casi seguro

pero lo son


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto cuál es el sentimiento de todos esos saqueadores cuando ven a los miembros de su familia haciendo uso de lo saqueado y enviado por agencia como obsequio para sus bigos y sus hijos. Ya lo vimos en varios vídeos: patinetes eléctricos, ropa, móviles, joyas, etc...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Te lo veo y lo subo.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

110.000 civiles ucranianos se han unido a las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial en 43 días desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero: general ucraniano Más de 100 Defensores Territoriales han ganado premios estatales por valor en combate, dijo Brig. General Yuriy Halushkin, jefe de la unidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

* 
Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’ *

by Joseph Choi - 03/31/22 10:09 PM ET









Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”…




thehill.com









Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”
“Regarding antiheroes. Now, I do not have time to deal with all the traitors. But gradually they will all be punished,” Zelensky said in a speech.
“That is why the ex-chief of the Main Department of Internal Security of the Security Service of Ukraine Naumov Andriy Olehovych and the former head of the Office of the Security Service of Ukraine in the Kherson region Kryvoruchko Serhiy Oleksandrovych are no longer generals,” he said.






Zelensky did not elaborate on what had led to the two officials being dismissed, though he noted that under the Ukrainian army’s disciplinary statute officers who “have not decided where their homeland is, who violate the military oath of allegiance to the Ukrainian people as regards the protection of our state, its freedom and independence” would “inevitably be deprived of senior military ranks.”


During his speech, Zelensky shared that he had spoken with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, who has sought to act as a mediator between Ukraine and Russia. Zelensky indicated that Turkey had offered to act as a guarantor for Ukraine’s security in the ongoing negotiations.







​


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ay Omá!
> 
> El mismo retraso mental que los Lazis!
> 
> ...



En la foto de la wikipedia, en el enlace que has puesto, me recuerda, no sé, a alguien:


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En la foto de la wikipedia, en el enlace que has puesto, me recuerda, no sé, a alguien:


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Eslovaquia ha confirmado que enviará su S-300PMU a Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En la foto de la wikipedia, en el enlace que has puesto, me recuerda, no sé, a alguien:


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

un Azov que golpea un vehículo de combate de infantería ruso BMP-2 con un lanzallamas RPO-A Shmel asistido por cohetes a quemarropa en #Mariupol . El BMP parece estar dañado y la tripulación, como se afirma, murió.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aunque algunas élites lo deseen, en occidente es imposible que instalen ningún carnet de ciudadano ni que nos obliguen a tragar propaganda y que pongamos una sonrisa. Somos demasiado contestatarios y críticos con el poder, esa es la esencia de occidente y de las democracias.
> 
> Donde ya pasa y pasará es en las culturas colectivistas, acostumbradas a adorar y a besar el suelo que pisa el amado lider de turno.
> 
> Lo curioso es que en occidente, los que más miedo tienen al carnet por puntos, vacunas obligatorias, al NWO, al crédito social, etc, son los que luego se ponen a defender cualquier totalitario genocida que no dudaría lo más mínimo en hacerselo a ellos.



Ojalá tengas razón.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Mas juguetitos para Ucrania
¡El UAV pequeño 'Mini' de Bayraktar, desplegado manualmente, ha sido entregado a Ucrania! ¡Me encanta esto! Ucrania necesita tales sistemas. Ya están haciendo un trabajo fenomenal con los drones COTS, imagina un reconocimiento de grado militar real.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Acaba de finalizar la rueda de prensa conjunta de Olaf Scholz y Boris Johnson en Londres.
Anuncio nuevo de hoy de UK: 100 Millones de libras adicionales en armamento, entre otros, 800 misiles antitanque adicionales. 
Ya no sé cuál es la suma total de todo lo que han mandado.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Caen como chinches los ruskis


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Abr 2022)

Reuters: República Checa envía tanques, lanzacohetes, artillería a Ucrania.

La República Checa envió recientemente un envío de cinco tanques T-72 y cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, dijeron a Reuters fuentes no identificadas del Ministerio de Defensa checo el 8 de abril


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Bonita superposición de imágenes.
A ver si conseguimos ver una buena escabechina en Chaplynka (Kherson region)


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Putin esta paranoico debe de ver enemigos por todas las partes, cuando fue a despedirse de Zhirinovsky, quitaron hasta la guardia de honor y le dejaron solo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

Me imagino a Von der Leyen diciendo algo como "quiero ver destruidos 500 más como ese"




Ella y Borrell han visitado Kiev/Bucha hoy.


Un meme:


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Hasta ahora no lo había visto tan al norte, lo han sacado de sus dos zonas habituales (se ven en el mapa)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Comentan por tw sobre 30 victimas..
> 
> 
> Confirmado
> ...



ser neutral en estos casos es inhumano!


----------



## gargamelix (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin esta paranoico debe de ver enemigos por todas las partes, cuando fue a despedirse de Zhirinovsky, quitaron hasta la guardia de honor y le dejaron solo



Sería para poder besar a gusto al viejo loco.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

El siguiente paso es ecoltar todos los barcos ucranianos en el mar negro y empezar ha cerrar el paso maritimo a barcos rusos. Que fluyan el trigo y las mercancias.


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin esta paranoico debe de ver enemigos por todas las partes, cuando fue a despedirse de Zhirinovsky, quitaron hasta la guardia de honor y le dejaron solo



Lo que me parece es que Zhirinovsky hacía el papel de loco desatado que quería inundar de nukes Europa, para que así por contraste Putin apareciera como un centrista moderado y sensato. Poli bueno, poli malo. 

Si Zhirinovsky hubiera representado alguna amenaza para el régimen ya lo habrían liquidado hace tiempo.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

El Reino Unido enviará vehículos blindados "Mastiff" a #Ukraine , #British dijo el secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, en una entrevista con Sky News. Boris Johnson también dijo que el Reino Unido enviará armas por valor de $ 130 millones a #Ukraine , incluido el sistema de defensa aérea portátil "Starstreak".


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> El siguiente paso es ecoltar todos los barcos ucranianos en el mar negro y empezar ha cerrar el paso maritimo a barcos rusos. Que fluyan el trigo y las mercancias.



Para eso me parece que todavía queda, pero seguramente llegará más o menos pronto de seguir así la cosa.


----------



## mapachën (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ni lo comento.
> 
> Me acabo de topar con esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017951



Me estoy calentando y lo mismo hago un paquetito para la guardia civil, lo digo muy en serio.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Reino Unido enviará vehículos blindados "Mastiff" a #Ukraine , #British dijo el secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, en una entrevista con Sky News. Boris Johnson también dijo que el Reino Unido enviará armas por valor de $ 130 millones a #Ukraine , incluido el sistema de defensa aérea portátil "Starstreak".



esta enviando tambien vehiculos a pruebas de minas con cascos en V.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Para eso me parece que todavía queda, pero seguramente llegará más o menos pronto de seguir así la cosa.



no queda tanto, hay mucha gente que se le estan inflando las pelotas como globos aeroestaticos.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos reposicionará un sistema de misiles Patriot en Eslovaquia para rellenar las defensas aéreas S-300 de fabricación rusa enviadas a Ucrania hoy, dijo SecDef Lloyd Austin. La batería estadounidense en Eslovaquia estará a cargo de tropas estadounidenses. Estados Unidos tiene Aegis Ashore en Rumania y pronto en Polonia.


----------



## At4008 (8 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Me estoy calentando y lo mismo hago un paquetito para la guardia civil, lo digo muy en serio.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A mí también me parece que lo que va soltando ese personaje por ahí puede ser delictivo.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Abr 2022)

Pobres diablos los de los ojos rasgados de Tuva, van a ser carne de cañón y todo por unos pocos rublos...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Polonia está enviando 1500 toneladas de suministros a Ucrania El mayor envío de ayuda humanitaria de toda la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

OJO en Finlandia

Guerra híbrida rusa (hasta ahora) hoy contra Finlandia: 
- Ataques DDOS contra sitios web gubernamentales (CoS y MoD) 
- violación del espacio aéreo en Suomenlahti, cerca de Porvoo con IL-96-300 
+ lograron estrellar un Mig-31 cerca de Leningrado, lo que su propaganda probablemente hará que Finlandia tenga la culpa


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia está enviando 1500 toneladas de suministros a Ucrania El mayor envío de ayuda humanitaria de toda la guerra.



ojo con la horda que son unos manguis


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

800 NLAW adicionales, más Javelins y Starstreaks


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Caen como chinches los ruskis



Esa valla de colegio era un mal parapeto, menos mal que los azovitas tienen las horas contadas !!!.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Por Mariupol los avances de las tropas rusas parece que se han ralentizado, entiendo que acusan las bajas.... También decir que el tiempo corre a su favor, por muchos stocks que hayan almacenado los ucranianos no tienen nuevos suministros de comida y munición.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Pobres diablos los de los ojos rasgados de Tuva, van a ser carne de cañón y todo por unos pocos rublos...



Son voluntarios budistas y cristianos que defienden la civilizacion occidental !!!.


----------



## Casino (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El problema es que para cruzar el río solo hay un puente, lo mismo que más arriba. Pero si bajan desde el norte, y pillan del otro lado del río y dejan a los de Jersón con un solo puente de salida para evitar los embolsen, se puede dar una situación curiosa




Demasiado arriesgado. Los orcos pueden con mucha facilidad cortar ese avance y aislarlo desde Melitopol. Las prisas no son buenas consejeras, primero Jersón y Nova Jalkova; después Melitopol. Solo amenazar Melitopol hará que los orcos tengan que echar mano de los efectivos que asedian Mariupol, y ya eso aliviaría mucho a los defensores. 
Lo que sí que es verosímil que empecemos a ver, con dos o tres días de retraso, son evidencias gráficas de golpes de mano de esos grupos de operaciones especiales con veteranos gusanos dando leña en toda la zona que va entre Jersón y Mariupol todas las noches. Estas acciones generan mucho caos, los orcos van a tener que dormir con un ojo abierto y eso desgasta muchísimo y reduce drásticamente la operatividad y eficacia de los combatientes, en este caso caso de los combatientes orcos. Permanezcamos atentos por si se confirma que aparecen vídeos con acción bélica durante la noche.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Hekatomber (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:



Parece una pandilla de adolescentes con resaca obligados a ir de excursión con el colegio.

En las academias militares de infantería se visionarán estos vídeos como ejemplo de lo que NO hay que hacer jamás.


----------



## alb. (8 Abr 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> España compra ya más gas natural a EEUU que a Argelia y sólo el 5% procede de Rusia
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos se ha consolidado en febrero de este año como el principal exportador de gas natural a España y por segundo mes consecutivo las compras al
> ...




Muy bien... Has encontrado que España compro una pequeña y menguante cantidad de gas ruso en febrero. Comprado y pagado antes de la invasión a Ucrania. Decida otro minuto a investigar cual es el gas Ruso que está llegando en la actualidad.


----------



## Casino (8 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Me extraña que sea un MIG31. Esos son interceptores que están pensados para volar muy rápido y muy alto, no tiene mucho sentido que los usen en Ucrania




Supongo ya que le habrá indicado alguien que se ha estrellado solito en Leningrado por algún fallo técnico.
En cualquier caso, un pájaro menos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Abr 2022)

La India aumentará su producción de armas por temor a la escasez de Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


El gobierno de la India anunció ayer jueves que aumentará su producción de equipos militares, incluyendo helicópteros, motores de tanques, misiles y sistemas de alerta temprana en el aire, para compensar cualquier posible déficit de su principal proveedor, Rusia.




galaxiamilitar.es





Vaya, como dije, se veía venir.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> La India aumentará su producción de armas por temor a la escasez de Rusia. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> El gobierno de la India anunció ayer jueves que aumentará su producción de equipos militares, incluyendo helicópteros, motores de tanques, misiles y sistemas de alerta temprana en el aire, para compensar cualquier posible déficit de su principal proveedor, Rusia.
> ...



Basicamente quiere decir que no se fian ya de la calidad rusa y que o se dedicaran a modificar y mejorar lo que tienen o buscaran otros proveedores. y la India lo tiene jodido, porque no les van a comprar armas a su archienemigo China


----------



## elena francis (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Como Rusia vaya a una guerra total puede perder territorios propios e incluso *el* arsenal nuclear.
> Seguro que hay "gente" estudiando ese escenario.



Yo creo que está estudiado hace décadas y que además no funcionarían las nukes. Un ejército tan corrompido no puede haberse sustraído a las buenas sumas que la CIA ha tenido que pagar para que no les funcione el armamento nuclear. Lo mismo el material radiactivo está en Ucrania escondido en algún laboratorio secreto...


----------



## Fiallo (8 Abr 2022)

Prácticamente oficiales tercermundistas no propios de Occidente.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hasta ahora no lo había visto tan al norte, lo han sacado de sus dos zonas habituales (se ven en el mapa)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018137



Es curioso, parece volar cerca de cierto territorio que está entre Lituania y Polonia pero es que no tiene nombre ¿Cuál será?


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (8 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ni lo comento.
> 
> Me acabo de topar con esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017951



Son totalmente invulnerables a la realidad, siguen con el cuento chino de Odesa, hay auténtico sonido de grillos cuando se cuelgan vídeos del día del supuesto holocausto de Odesa y se muestra como los prorusos disparan contra la manifestación ucraniana, como la policía protege a los pro-rusos y como desde el tejado de la casa de los sindicatos se preparaban y lanzaban cocteles molotov a la multitud de manifestantes ucranianos. ¿De verdad Truñov jamás ha visto esos vídeos?

Es de lo primerito a lo que recurren los lacayos del Kremlin, el holocuento de Odesa, como si los ucranianos fueran responsables de defenderse de los disparos y los cócteles molotov rusos.





__





El holocuento/libelo de sangre de Odesa, la gran mentira rusa para justificar sus desmanes.


El kremlin y toda la propaganda afín a Moscovia intenta presentar esta INVASIÓN, así como las INVASIONES de 2014 en Crimea y el Este de Ucrania como operaciones necesarias para defender a los rusos étnicos que estaban siendo genocidados por escuadrones de la muerte de nazis y de banderistas...




www.burbuja.info





Estas son las pobres víctimas de Odesa en 2014:


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Evacuación de 300 orcos del 70º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados de la Guardia de la unidad militar 71718 (Shali, Chechenia) en la región de Volnovakha


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Basicamente quiere decir que no se fian ya de la calidad rusa y que o se dedicaran a modificar y mejorar lo que tienen o buscaran otros proveedores. y la India lo tiene jodido, porque no les van a comprar armas a su archienemigo China



El principal proveedor de armas y tecnología eran los rusoviéticos, pero siempre han tenido otros proveedores. Franceses y británicos principalmente. Y últimamente USA.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

No querían tomar Kyev. Propaganda follaotan.


----------



## Poncio (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Basicamente quiere decir que no se fian ya de la calidad rusa y que o se dedicaran a modificar y mejorar lo que tienen o buscaran otros proveedores. y la India lo tiene jodido, porque no les van a comprar armas a su archienemigo China



A los indios ya les han troleado los rusos bastante, entre ellas la del portaaviones.
Por lo poco que tengo leído China es un copypaste de lo ruso mejorado con sus medios ( o eso dicen los expertos).
Que a saber. Después de ver el original como es la copia. Sobre el papel la polla de Bedoya, en condiciones reales...


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hekatomber (8 Abr 2022)

Vete a tu pocilga, escoria.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> El principal proveedor de armas y tecnología eran los rusoviéticos, pero siempre han tenido otros proveedores. Franceses y británicos principalmente. Y últimamente USA.



De hecho lo de India es un cipostio de narices. No se como se aclaran con tantos sistemas diferentes e incompatibles entre sí.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de voluntarios de Letonia llegó a Ucrania.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Me estoy calentando y lo mismo hago un paquetito para la guardia civil, lo digo muy en serio.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No hombre no. Hay que dejarlos que escriban, cuanto más escriban mejor.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Ojo con la puta de la mujer. Está claro que el nazi-charismo está en auge en Rusia. El soldado ve que cada vez tiene más papeletas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Un tren lleno de vehículos blindados del Ejército de EE. UU. ( ) partió de Vlissingen, Países Bajos ( ) hacia Europa del Este a principios de esta semana.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Evacuación de 300 orcos del 70º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados de la Guardia de la unidad militar 71718 (Shali, Chechenia) en la región de Volnovakha



Definitivamente el PACO y RUSO son la misma palabra

Vamos a poner como contrapartida como tratan los americanos el trato médico en zonas de combate (hablamos de 2011), serie recomendada.






Serie documental evacuados en combate online | 6 documentales | DocumaniaTV


Listado de documentales evacuados en combate online, 6 capitulos completos de la serie documental evacuados en combate en DocumaniaTV.com




www.documaniatv.com


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



circuitos impresos pentium 4, motor bicilindrico con empujadores de taque tipo renault 4 latas! Las opticas no estan miniaturizadas.

esto es lo mas top?


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Haciendo el paripé


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



fotos preservando la intimidad de las caras, dentro de los tiempos que corren es una gran logro moral!


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> circuitos impresos pentium 4, motor bicilindrico con empujadores de taque tipo renault 4 latas! Las opticas no estan miniaturizadas.
> 
> esto es lo mas top?



De joven practiqué aeromodelismo y ese motor no tiene nada especial salvo ser bicilindrico y funcionar con gasolina... Supongo que parten de piezas corrientes de aeromodelismo e intentan mejorar en lo posible...


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, sin confirmar

Si esto es cierto ,vaya imagen de ejército que estan dando al mundo ,mas que un ejercito parecen una banda de salteadores y saqueadores con patente de corso

Los ocupantes están sacando todo el equipo agrícola en funcionamiento de Melitopol. Conducido en dirección a Crimea / TG TRUE ZP




El servicio de entrega de CDEK no aceptará paquetes sin comprobantes de los documentos de compra. #Russian los saqueadores utilizaron este servicio para enviar bienes saqueados a su tierra natal desde #Ukrainian ciudades. Ahora será necesario aportar un cheque de caja para enviarlo.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Los americanos mandando material a Rumania y los polacos volviendo de Bulgaria


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, sin confirmar
> 
> Si esto es cierto ,vaya imagen de ejército que estan dando al mundo ,mas que un ejercito parecen una banda de salteadores y saqueadores con patente de corso
> 
> ...



es la venganza por lo de los tractores, los rusos estan perdiendo porque estan muy vengativos!


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, sin confirmar
> 
> Si esto es cierto ,vaya imagen de ejército que estan dando al mundo ,mas que un ejercito parecen una banda de salteadores y saqueadores con patente de corso
> 
> ...


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Madre mia, los han hecho picadillo


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ufo (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ufo (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

5 mapas diferentes de la situación en Mariupol, no coinciden en cómo está la cosa:


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Cuerpo de tanquista ruso que se parece enormemente a Putin. En spoiler porque,

a) así no se abre solo, , molestando con el sonido
b) imágenes fuertes



Spoiler


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

A precio de oro Mariupol, llevamos 1 mes y pico! Es una ciudad como Murcia de grande.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha perdido un Orlan-30, el primero de la historia posiblemente:




Guía de identificación respecto al Orlan-10:


Spoiler



El Orlan-10 tiene una sola "acanaladura" por el lateral, mientras que el 30 tiene 2. Ver líneas rojas en imágenes de debajo.

Orlan-10



Orlan-30


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, sin confirmar
> 
> Si esto es cierto ,vaya imagen de ejército que estan dando al mundo ,mas que un ejercito parecen una banda de salteadores y saqueadores con patente de corso
> 
> ...



Es que lo de receptación de artículos robados debe ser delito en Bielorrusia, y como la empresa de mensajería tenga algo fuera, ya puede prepararse.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Cuerpo de tanquista ruso que se parece enormemente a Putin. En spoiler porque,
> 
> a) así no se abre solo, , molestando con el sonido
> b) imágenes fuertes
> ...



en el museo de cera hay gente con mejor cara!


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido un Orlan-30, el primero de la historia posiblemente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las salidas del escape tambien son diferentes.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Es que lo de receptación de artículos robados debe ser delito en Bielorrusia, y como la empresa de mensajería tenga algo fuera, ya puede prepararse.



ya no tienen nada fuera, estan apagados analogicamente.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> ya no tienen nada fuera, estan apagados analogicamente.



Delegaciones hay. 
Es una empresa de mensajería rusa. 
The express delivery company was founded in Novosibirsk by graduates of the Novosibirsk State University Leonid Goldort and Vyacheslav Piksayev in 2000 to transport goods from the Korzina.ru online store to the cities of Siberia and the Russian Far East.[2][1] A year later, the company began operating in Moscow, and two years later, in Saint Petersburg.[1]

In 2020, the company invested more than 600 million rubles to create its own postamat [ru] network.[3]

*Since March 2022, the company has become a sponsor of marauders. Goods stolen in Ukraine are sent through Belarus further to Russia.*


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Ufo dijo:


>



Puto nazi

Varios cuerpos incinerados de civiles, incluido 1 niño, fueron encontrados en el sótano de una casa en la aldea de Husarovka (Kharkiv Obl) después de que fuera liberada de la ocupación rusa. s hizo esto deliberadamente, ya que ninguna casa se quemó


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)

Azov destroying russky in Mariupol.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> A precio de oro Mariupol, llevamos 1 mes y pico! Es una ciudad como Murcia de grande.



El mejor tamaño, HOYJA. Tenemos que montar un Azov en Murcia para cuando se rebelen los ecuatorianos…


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El mejor tamaño, HOYJA. Tenemos que montar un Azov en Murcia para cuando se rebelen los ecuatorianos…



Y lo llamaremos Batallón Achó.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Abr 2022)

Ojo con este detalle

Hay informes no confirmados de que varios países de Europa del Este/Asia han comenzado a solicitar que sus ciudadanos abandonen Bielorrusia de inmediato, entre ellos Turkmenistán, Kazajstán y Tayikistán, algunos también han comenzado a preparar vuelos de evacuación desde Bielorrusia a partir de hoy.


----------



## Ufo (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Puto nazi
> 
> Varios cuerpos incinerados de civiles, incluido 1 niño, fueron encontrados en el sótano de una casa en la aldea de Husarovka (Kharkiv Obl) después de que fuera liberada de la ocupación rusa. s hizo esto deliberadamente, ya que ninguna casa se quemó



Según la prensa el batallón Azon ya no es nazis... Pero antes de febrero


----------



## Ufo (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y lo llamaremos Batallón Achó.


----------



## paconan (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con este detalle
> 
> Hay informes no confirmados de que varios países de Europa del Este/Asia han comenzado a solicitar que sus ciudadanos abandonen Bielorrusia de inmediato, entre ellos Turkmenistán, Kazajstán y Tayikistán, algunos también han comenzado a preparar vuelos de evacuación desde Bielorrusia a partir de hoy.



Turkmenistán saca a sus ciudadanos de Bielorrusia en un vuelo especial del gobierno 

PERSONA ENTERADA
hoy 14:40
3 minutos
Hoy a las 13:17 en MSQllegadoBoeing 737-82K de Turkmenistan Airlines con matrícula *EZ-A017* .
La junta siguió desde Ashgabat (la capital de Turkmenistán) en tránsito por Moscú. Al mismo tiempo, este avión no estaba en la lista de llegadas programadas en MSQ, pero el vuelo de regreso está programado para Turkmenbashi a las 18:30.
En el sitio web de Turkmenportaldijoque este *vuelo fue organizado por orden del Gobierno de Turkmenistán* . Esto significa que ahora para Turkmenistán, Bielorrusia es un país en desventaja.
Cabe señalar que los vuelos regulares de Turkmenistán con otros países fueronsuspendidoen marzo de 2020 debido a la pandemia de coronavirus.





*El movimiento del Boeing 737-82K EZ-A017 de Turkmenistan Airlines / Flightradar24*









Туркменистан спецрейсом правительства вывозит своих граждан из Беларуси


Это означает, что теперь для Туркменистана, Беларусь — это неблагополучная страна




motolko.help


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (8 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Pues es buena noticia. Eso es que están hasta los huevos de ser carne de cañón en una guerra que ni les va ni les viene.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mali ha votado en contra de la expulsion de rusia en la votacion de la ONU



Pues la cosa sigue chunga, aunque han anunciado otra retirada, los islamistas siguen haciendo de las suyas aunque se han neutralizado unos 50 terroristas.
Y la destrucción sus motocicletas es una buena noticia aunque irrelevante para los urbanitas europeos, Ansaroul Islam, Boko Haram y demás escoria tironucable se desplazan muy efectivamente en pequeñas motocicletas armados hasta los dientes con vetustos AK 47 e incluso copias chinas pero que hacen pum.
Por otra parte parece ser que los Wagner andan metiendo las narices por aquella pobre zona y pobres gentes actuando como auténticas hienas.

El Ejército francés mata a más de 50 yihadistas en Mali

El Ejército de Malí y supuestos mercenarios rusos asesinan a 300 civiles en el centro del país, según HRW

No quiero ser off-topic y lo dejo aquí pero es que tenia contacto con gente de allí.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Pobres diablos los de los ojos rasgados de Tuva, van a ser carne de cañón y todo por unos pocos rublos...



Para más INRI, creo que en esa zona son budistas, al menos algunos. Lo digo en serio.
No quita para que habrá también un montón de ateos y otras religiones.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## alas97 (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Escena de guerra de las de toda la vida. Unos rusos van muy gallitos avanzando, mientras se graban su acción heroica y aparece un tanque ucra que les para el avance, les destruye buena parte del material y les causa muchas bajas. En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.
> 
> Sin tener ni idea de cosas militares, no creo que lo que hacen estor rusos sea muy profesional, cruzando sus propias unidades por delante de su línea de fuego:



Buen video, más sucnormales no pueden ser.

Perdieron sus apc por subestimar a los ucros. y para colmo se quedan allí como si nada hasta que les cae la artillería ucraniana.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO en Finlandia
> 
> Guerra híbrida rusa (hasta ahora) hoy contra Finlandia:
> - Ataques DDOS contra sitios web gubernamentales (CoS y MoD)
> ...



Supongo que ese MiG-31 es este, y ya adelantan las fuentes rusas que el accidente ha sido debido a un fallo técnico. Así que (por ahora) los finlandeses pueden respirar tranquilos.


Karamba dijo:


> Este MiG-31 no sé si es nuevo.
> 
> _«A video from the scene of a Russian MiG-31 fighter jet crash in the Leningrad Oblast.»
> «RIA says the crew ejected. According to preliminary information, a technical malfunction was the cause of the crash.»_



Añado que la violación del espacio aéreo por toda esa zona ya lleva muchos años siendo un clásico


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo con la puta de la mujer. Está claro que el nazi-charismo está en auge en Rusia. El soldado ve que cada vez tiene más papeletas.



ostia, no tienen apoyo aereo? por eso se los están follando tanto y tan bien

lo del dominio aereo ruso hay que estudiarlo, eh?


----------



## Wein (8 Abr 2022)

Bielorrusia no está en guerra con Ucrania? O no tiene Ucrania casus belli con bielorrusia por el ataque a Kiev desde su territorio? Igual hay ataque ucraniano a Bielorrusia con apoyo interiór y destituyen a Lukas.

De paso que los golpistas bielorrusos dejen enviar comandos ucranianos a detener a Lukas. Y nos reimos más.

No imagino un ataque a Ucrania de Bielorrusia.


----------



## Concursante (8 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Muy bien... Has encontrado que España compro una pequeña y menguante cantidad de gas ruso en febrero. Comprado y pagado antes de la invasión a Ucrania. Decida otro minuto a investigar cual es el gas Ruso que está llegando en la actualidad.



Primero, la invasión empezó el dia 24, y esa noticia habla de TODO el més.

Segundo, sigo tardando menos de 10 segundos en buscar como no es verdad que España no esté comprando gas a Rusia. Tenia acuerdos anteriores que no puede cerrar asi de pronto, entre otras cosas.









España recibió tres barcos con gas ruso en marzo: "Hoy en día es imposible romper los contratos"


El gas ruso siguió llegando a las costas españolas durante el mes de marzo a la espera de si finalmente la Unión Europea endurece sus sanciones contra Vladimir Putin por la...




www.elmundo.es













España sigue recibiendo gas de Rusia, pero ya concentra el 43% de las compras en EEUU


España mantiene la llegada de gas procedente de Rusia. El mes pasado, con la invasión militar de Ucrania ya en marcha, las compras de gas ruso concentraron el 8,7% de todas las importaciones del país, y volvieron a colocar a Rusia como tercer mayor proveedor (tras haber salido del podio y haber...




www.elperiodico.com





De la noticia de arriba: "*Las empresas energéticas españolas mantienen las importaciones de gas ruso, que vuelve a colocarse como tercer mayor proveedor con un 8,7% del total en marzo*"









España compró el 9% de sus gas a Rusia en marzo


España importó 3.277 gigavatios hora (GWh) de gas natural procedente de Rusia, a través de barco en gas natural licuado (GNL), en marzo, lo que representa el




theobjective.com





¿Quieres más enlaces?


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ostia, no tienen apoyo aereo? por eso se los están follando tanto y tan bien
> 
> lo del dominio aereo ruso hay que estudiarlo, eh?



El apoyo aéreo implica tener volando aviones de manera casi constante, no vas a estar pidiendo apoyo aéreo y esperar que el avión le armen con lo que sea necesario , despegue, llegue, se ponga de acuerdo con el controlador de tierra, etc.. 
Y tener aviones en vuelo implica, desgaste de células, motores, combustible, etc y a lo mejor los aviones dedicados a ello están ya con las células juntitos de horas remanentes, o los disponibles son 4 y el del tambor.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Bodo está en el norte, muy norte, de Noruega

Que regalitos mandan?


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El apoyo aéreo implica tener volando aviones de manera casi constante, no vas a estar pidiendo apoyo aéreo y esperar que el avión le armen con lo que sea necesario , despegue, llegue, se ponga de acuerdo con el controlador de tierra, etc..
> Y tener aviones en vuelo implica, desgaste de células, motores, combustible, etc y a lo mejor los aviones dedicados a ello están ya con las células juntitos de horas remanentes, o los disponibles son 4 y el del tambor.



yo de eso no entiendo, pero se supone que rusia tenía el dominio aereo y no lo tiene

o es que dominio aereo tiene otro significado?


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los americanos mandando material a Rumania y los polacos volviendo de Bulgaria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018262




Me autocito porque de los dos Hércules americanos solo uno iba a Constanza el otro se ha quedado en Tagu Mures, igual lleva ajos.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo con la puta de la mujer. Está claro que el nazi-charismo está en auge en Rusia. El soldado ve que cada vez tiene más papeletas.



Es bastante viejo, tiene 3 semanas o así.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y lo llamaremos Batallón Achó.



Acho-Pijo.

Las fuerzas especiales serán los barrigas verdes.


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ostia, no tienen apoyo aereo? por eso se los están follando tanto y tan bien
> 
> lo del dominio aereo ruso hay que estudiarlo, eh?



Es obvio que hay algo que no nos cuentan de por qué los rusos no tienen superioridad aérea. Los Stinger, si, pero algo más sucede que los ha dejado bien parados.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El apoyo aéreo implica tener volando aviones de manera casi constante, no vas a estar pidiendo apoyo aéreo y esperar que el avión le armen con lo que sea necesario , despegue, llegue, se ponga de acuerdo con el controlador de tierra, etc..
> Y tener aviones en vuelo implica, desgaste de células, motores, combustible, etc y a lo mejor los aviones dedicados a ello están ya con las células juntitos de horas remanentes, o los disponibles son 4 y el del tambor.




Vamos, que USA ha prestado CAS a sus tropas en cualquier momento durante décadas a miles de kilómetros de casa, y estos becerros no puedan hacerlo en el país vecino...


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo de eso no entiendo, pero se supone que rusia tenía el dominio aereo y no lo tiene
> 
> o es que dominio aereo tiene otro significado?



Dominio aéreo es que la otra fuerza Aérea no pueda operar. Pero lo del apoyo aéreo a tropas propias implica eso, escuadrillas preparadas y volando a pocos km del Frente.


----------



## duncan (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es obvio que hay algo que no nos cuentan de por qué los rusos no tienen superioridad aérea. Los Stinger, si, pero algo más sucede que los ha dejado bien parados.



Los S-300 y todos los SAM de la época soviética que les pueden hacer un buen roto


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Dominio aéreo es que la otra fuerza Aérea no pueda operar. Pero lo del apoyo aéreo a tropas propias implica eso, escuadrillas preparadas y volando a pocos km del Frente.



pues no le veo yo la diferencia

si impides que la otra fuerza aerea se despliegue, es porque tus cazas patrullan y tal, no?

si no puedes tener a cazas patrullando o disponibles, no los tienes ni para joder a otros cazas ni para apoyar a tu infantería

de hecho, no hay ataques aéreos, solo hay misilazos y obuses, no se ven muchos aviones en ucrania o me lo parece?

la pregunta es, se debe a insuficiencia material rusa? o que los ucras tienen juguetitos y no les dejan volar sin ser masacrados? o cómo es la cosa?

porque si no vemos cazas ucranianos es porque no los tienen o no tienen pistas para operar, pero los rusos??


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Los S-300 y todos los SAM de la época soviética que les pueden hacer un buen roto




Cojones, no deberían existir desde la primera semana, han minusvalorado la ayuda de alguien que lo evita...


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues no le veo yo la diferencia
> 
> si impides que la otra fuerza aerea se despliegue, es porque tus cazas patrullan y tal, no?
> 
> ...




Deberían estar operando a placer a partir de la primera semana, así se hacen las guerras hoy día...machacas antiaéreos y aviación enemiga y luego a gozar.

Los rusos están en otro siglo (atrás).


----------



## lowfour (8 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Deberían estar operando a placer a partir de la primera semana, así se hacen las guerras hoy día...machacas antiaéreos y aviación enemiga y luego a gozar.
> 
> Los rusos están en otro siglo (atrás).



lo intentaron seguro pero algo más hay que lee impide moverse a gusto.


----------



## ELVR (8 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Bodo está en el norte, muy norte, de Noruega
> 
> Que regalitos mandan?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018366



Noruega tiene algo de frontera con Rusia. De hecho, ya desde tiempos de la URSS, ahí tenía frontera con un país OTAN. Los Royal Marines de la RN se ejercitaban allí ya que su cometido en caso de 3ª guerra mundial era reforzar ese sector.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> lo intentaron seguro pero algo más hay que lee impide moverse a gusto.




Jajajaja empieza por A y termina por S...


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y lo llamaremos Batallón Achó.



Estoy alquilando ya la vieja Condomina para meter los tanques…


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estoy alquilando ya la vieja Condomina para meter los tanques…




Por la zona de Cartagena conozco buenos escondrijos.


----------



## Karamba (8 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Aprobado embargo contra gas, petróleo y carbón rusky en el Parlamento Europeo.
> _Il Parlamento europeo chiede un embargo totale e immediato su gas, petrolio, carbone e combustibile nucleare russi.
> 513 a favore
> 22 contrari
> ...



Respecto a la resolución del Parlamento Europeo de ayer.... un apunte.
Que nadie se extrañe si en los próximos meses seguimos hablando de que sigue entrando gas y petróleo rusky a Europa, porque el Parlamento Europeo no es como un parlamento nacional. Mientras que no lo decida la Comisión Europea, no tiene mucho valor. Y además, el plazo creo que era hasta agosto.

Lo digo porque se van a ver muchas respuestas de gente diciendo _"¿Pero no había YA un embargo a esto y a lo otro?"_


----------



## favelados (8 Abr 2022)

Los aviones creo que tb los han ido canibalizando como los tanques..

Necesitamos un recambio? Lo sacamos de este avión que ya está muy viejo.

Al final tengo un hangar lleno de aviones pero solo tengo unos cuantos operativos


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es obvio que hay algo que no nos cuentan de por qué los rusos no tienen superioridad aérea. Los Stinger, si, pero algo más sucede que los ha dejado bien parados.



No hace falta que te lo cuenten lo tenemos delante de los ojos.

Todo lo que vemos en vehículos terrestres aplícalo a los aviones, contando lo que es mantenimiento de unos y otros y tienes la respuesta.


----------



## Poncio (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo de eso no entiendo, pero se supone que rusia tenía el dominio aereo y no lo tiene
> 
> o es que dominio aereo tiene otro significado?



La doctrina rusa, y seguramente ya pasó de moda desde que estaba al loro de esos temas, era tener muchos aeródromos por todas partes con aviones capaces de ascender a toda velocidad para interceptar las posibles amenazas. Una especie de misiles tripulados para parar bombardeos estratégicos por oleadas. Aparentemente esa doctrina parce permanecer, como la de los ejércitos de tierra de prevalecer por artillería y ataques en masa a despecho de las pérdidas en vidas y material.


----------



## alas97 (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Otra patada en la boca para los tallarines follarusos de aquí que no se cansaban de repetir que zelenski estaba seguro en polonia.

Tomaaa ya en toa la puta boca.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los aviones creo que tb los han ido canibalizando como los tanques..
> 
> Necesitamos un recambio? Lo sacamos de este avión que ya está muy viejo.
> 
> Al final tengo un hangar lleno de aviones pero solo tengo unos cuantos operativos



Al parecer los motores de los jets rusos no aguantan más de 800 horas de uso y tienen que sustituirlos si o si... Probablemente no tienen muchos motores de recambio listos para montar...


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

Respecto de la aviación, yo lo veo así, ambos países solo tienen aviones rusos y se sabe que sus motores tienen poca vida util, gastan mucho, son ruidosos, y necesitan mucho mantenimiento. 
En el caso de Ucrania, les quedan, pero los están reservando. Evidentemente llegará un momento que no tendrá ninguno, sobre todo por falta de piezas.








¿Dónde están los bombarderos de Ucrania? – Galaxia Militar


Las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas comenzaron la guerra actual con al menos 14 bombarderos Sukhoi Su-24 activos. Desempeñaron un papel destacado en los primeros días de lucha y luego desaparecieron de las menciones oficiales, las noticias y las redes sociales.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> La doctrina rusa, y seguramente ya pasó de moda desde que estaba al loro de esos temas, era tener muchos aeródromos por todas partes con aviones capaces de ascender a toda velocidad para interceptar las posibles amenazas. Una especie de misiles tripulados para parar bombardeos estratégicos por oleadas. Aparentemente esa doctrina parce permanecer, como la de los ejércitos de tierra de prevalecer por artillería y ataques en masa a despecho de las pérdidas en vidas y material.



me parece muy bien, pero una columna de tanques está siendo atacada, tus aviones no salen a apoyarla??

venganomejodas


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Abr 2022)

Ucrania – “Queremos que ganen” @PentagonPresSec

“Queremos que el señor #Putin y el ejército #ruso pierdan esta batalla dentro de Ucrania… queremos ver a Ucrania unida nuevamente”.


----------



## Visrul (8 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Haciendo el paripé



Madre mía. Estos tipos deben de gastar en munición en un día lo que los Ucranianos en una semana...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

*EL ENGRAFENADO DIRECTOR DE LA CIA*
*POSITIVO POR COVID *
( ¿ AGAIN ? )




















COMO TITO PUTIN OS PUEDA LANZAR UN RADIO ACTIVADOR A LOS PRO OTANICOS
YA VEREIS YA
AL RICO POLONIO - GRAFENO DE LAS VACUNAS

YA VEREIS YA

OS VA A DEJAR MOÑECOS NO, LO SIGUIIENTE
​


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Madre mía. Estos tipos deben de gastar en munición en un día lo que los Ucranianos en una semana...



no recuerdo una sola vez que digan que tienes que ponerte en el medio de la calle para tirar un rpg,y recordar que tienes que estar quieto para disparalo


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> me parece muy bien, pero una columna de tanques está siendo atacada, tus aviones no salen a apoyarla??
> 
> venganomejodas




En el momento que despegan, alguna mano amiga se lo chiva a Ucrania.

Eso y tener que volar bajo al no usar profusamente munición guiada, impide el sobrevuelo constante que sería normal en la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo y en un país vecino.

Manpads y S300 que solo se encienden cuando la mano amiga lo indica. Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

Pero es que es más fácil, destruyes sus bases y casi lo tienes.
Aunque operen desde carreteras, no es igual... mantenimiento, repostaje, rearme, infinitos problemas.


----------



## duncan (8 Abr 2022)

Ya que nadie lo hace:


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Abr 2022)

Los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa e Inteligencia de EE. UU. dicen que el ejército ruso está movilizando actualmente a más de 60,000 reservistas para desplegarlos en operaciones de combate en Ucrania en las próximas semanas, aunque la cantidad de reservistas puede aumentar con bastante rapidez si surge la necesidad


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues no le veo yo la diferencia
> 
> si impides que la otra fuerza aerea se despliegue, es porque tus cazas patrullan y tal, no?
> 
> ...



Superioridad aérea y dominio aéreo no es lo mismo. 
Los rusos tienen superioridad aérea, pero no domino aéreo. Es un nivel inferior según definicion OTAN. 
Para tener dominio aéreo tienes que dominar todo el espectro aéreo. 
Las altas cotas son rusas pero no las bajas cotas ya que los ucranianos tienen un montón de misiles de baja cota. Manpads en su mayoría. 
Y los rusos deben tener un problema de disposición de PGM. Así que si tienen que hacer ataque al suelo con un mínimo de precisión deben volar bajo. Precisamente donde los ucranianos están fuertes. 
A alta cota sin PGM, teniendo en cuenta que los ucranianos no tienen nada allí a más de 30000 pies, pues no tiene mucho sentido más allá de reconocimiento. 
Yo es la explicación que le encuentro.


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa e Inteligencia de EE. UU. dicen que el ejército ruso está movilizando actualmente a más de 60,000 reservistas para desplegarlos en operaciones de combate en Ucrania en las próximas semanas, aunque la cantidad de reservistas puede aumentar con bastante rapidez si surge la necesidad



Carne de cañon, ahora que Ucrania esta inundada de armas occidentales. 60000 tios que van a caer en cada camino, en cada ciudad.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa e Inteligencia de EE. UU. dicen que el ejército ruso está movilizando actualmente a más de 60,000 reservistas para desplegarlos en operaciones de combate en Ucrania en las próximas semanas, aunque la cantidad de reservistas puede aumentar con bastante rapidez si surge la necesidad



60000 que dejarán de currar en lo civil, fábricas, servicios, etc.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa e Inteligencia de EE. UU. dicen que el ejército ruso está movilizando actualmente a más de 60,000 reservistas para desplegarlos en operaciones de combate en Ucrania en las próximas semanas, aunque la cantidad de reservistas puede aumentar con bastante rapidez si surge la necesidad



Habría que ver capacitación y predisposición de esos reservistas, más si están al corriente del motivo por el cual tienen que ser llamados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

eso si que es una finta, falseas tu posicion poniendo Bach y luego asaltas por la retaguardia de las huellas aun calientes del orco



duncan dijo:


> Ya que nadie lo hace:


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Abr 2022)

Yo es que veo a esta gente y luego a los pacorusos y me da la risa tonta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

esa es clave, el trabajo conjunto de la inteligencia satelital y esos equipos. Lo mejor son sistemas sencillos a prueba de errores como vincular un lanzador con una linea de comunicacion y avisarle de direccion y tiempo aproximado, luego suelta el startrek, stinger o lo que mejor condimente a las chatarras voladoras del khanato. Esa es la guerra de las galaxias, con la nave enterprise y de todo



Fígaro dijo:


> En el momento que despegan, alguna mano amiga se lo chiva a Ucrania.
> 
> Eso y tener que volar bajo al no usar profusamente munición guiada, impide el sobrevuelo constante que sería normal en la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo y en un país vecino.
> 
> Manpads y S300 que solo se encienden cuando la mano amiga lo indica. Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## elena francis (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con este detalle
> 
> Hay informes no confirmados de que varios países de Europa del Este/Asia han comenzado a solicitar que sus ciudadanos abandonen Bielorrusia de inmediato, entre ellos Turkmenistán, Kazajstán y Tayikistán, algunos también han comenzado a preparar vuelos de evacuación desde Bielorrusia a partir de hoy.



¿Motivo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Eso es lo que tienen que hacer los paises que han votado expulsar a mordor de la ONU antes de cerrar a cal y canto las embajadas, a la mayor brevedad posible



Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con este detalle
> 
> Hay informes no confirmados de que varios países de Europa del Este/Asia han comenzado a solicitar que sus ciudadanos abandonen Bielorrusia de inmediato, entre ellos Turkmenistán, Kazajstán y Tayikistán, algunos también han comenzado a preparar vuelos de evacuación desde Bielorrusia a partir de hoy.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Por las fotos parece que se trata de algún tipo de misil o cohete con una cabeza cluster de los que esparcen bombetas a lo largo de un área, el incendio del final será donde acabó cayendo la cabeza ya vacía.



Si esto no convence de freir al oso, que venga Dios y lo vea.
Ah! y munición para cargarse indiscriminadamente a civiles. Esto está hecho a conciencia. No se trata de obra de un loco sino de alguien muy peligroso.


----------



## Pinovski (8 Abr 2022)

__





MIG 31 ruso trata de introducirse en espacio aéreo finlandes para intimidarles tras su anuncio de adhesion en la OTAN, pero... se estrella


Venäjän hävittäjä syöksyi maahan Leningradin alueella (prensa finlandesa) Últimamente a Putin lo de ir del chulo del patio del recreo le está saliendo mal




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Abr 2022)

Seems like his wife won`t get money for his death. I highly doubt something left to prove he was in Ukraine.
✋ <- pazzle "tank crew in Ukraine"


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azov destroying russky in Mariupol.



por la bandera del uniforme parecen osetios...


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Motivo?



Pueden ser varios. Desde una entrada de Bielorrusia en la guerra invadiendo Ucrania hasta ruido de sables.

Bielorrusia es el eslabón débil de la alianza de las Tribus del Volga.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Seems like his wife won`t get money for his death. I highly doubt something left to prove he was in Ukraine.
> ✋ <- pazzle "tank crew in Ukraine"




Ni la A de ADN van a encontrar...


----------



## Fígaro (8 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si esto no convence de freir al oso, que venga Dios y lo vea.
> Ah! y munición para cargarse indiscriminadamente a civiles. Esto está hecho a conciencia. No se trata de obra de un loco sino de alguien muy peligroso.



Bueno, parece que los rusos, al menos oficialmente, no suben el tono de protesta según se anuncian más y más regalos...yo seguiría incrementando nuestra dadivosidad sin miramientos.


----------



## Trovador (8 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin esta paranoico debe de ver enemigos por todas las partes, cuando fue a despedirse de Zhirinovsky, quitaron hasta la guardia de honor y le dejaron solo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

los tochka no hace falta decirlo los estan empleando con fines de terrorismo puro y duro aprovechando la cobertura retorica de sus apologetas


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Superioridad aérea y dominio aéreo no es lo mismo.
> Los rusos tienen superioridad aérea, pero no domino aéreo. Es un nivel inferior según definicion OTAN.
> Para tener dominio aéreo tienes que dominar todo el espectro aéreo.
> Las altas cotas son rusas pero no las bajas cotas ya que los ucranianos tienen un montón de misiles de baja cota. Manpads en su mayoría.
> ...



vale, así que si tienen superioridad aérea no les vale porque a baja cota les petan (luego es una superioridad un poco chorras)

y a alta cota tampoco les vale

lo único que les vale es para mantener a la aviación enemiga en tierra, no?
aunque la aviación enemiga, se pone en baja cota y los otros igual se lo piensan, o qué?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (8 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> *"La editora en jefe de RT, Margarita Simonyan, afirmó en la televisión que el pueblo ucraniano "se ha visto envuelto en la locura del nazismo". “No debería sorprender que Ucrania, que se ha transformado mentalmente en el Tercer Reich…”, escribió Medvedev."
> 
> "
> “El ucranianismo es una construcción antirrusa artificial que no tiene una sustancia civilizatoria propia, un elemento subordinado de una civilización ajena y extraña”, escribió un columnista de RIA Novosti a principios de esta semana. La “reeducación” de Ucrania podría llevar una generación, escribió, y agregó que “además de los rangos más altos, un número significativo de personas comunes también son culpables de ser nazis pasivos y cómplices de los nazis”.
> ...



A día de hoy no, SIEMPRE HAN SIDO LA HORDA, ya abrí un hilo 









La HORDA no es Europa


Ya se os ha explicado mil veces que la HORDA lleva 15 siglos destrozando, saqueando y robando territorio a China, Persia y Europa, pero como sois tan gilipollas solo os reís de un hecho histórico, así que vamos a las entrañas de la historia de MOSCOVIA a ver si espabiláis de una vez. Cuando los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## GuidoVonList (8 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los tochka no hace falta decirlo los estan empleando con fines de terrorismo puro y duro aprovechando la cobertura retorica de sus apologetas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vale, así que si tienen superioridad aérea no les vale porque a baja cota les petan (luego es una superioridad un poco chorras)
> 
> y a alta cota tampoco les vale
> 
> ...



No es así. No es que sea chorra. Es la definición OTAN. Es simplemente lo que pasa. 

Si la aviación enemiga vuela a baja cota aún es más sencillo derribarla si vuelas alto. La altura es una ventaja en el combate aéreo. Look-down Shoot-down. 

El problema es la falta de disposición de PGM. Eso es lo que les limita la capacidad de ataque al suelo. Con bombas 'tontas' a 30000 pies es lanzar al tuntun. Si no quieres hacer carpet bombing sobre poblaciones no tiene sentido. Igual le das a los tuyos. O la tiras para nada, lo más probable. 

Lo que sucede es que la superioridad aérea no se concreta en una ventaja decisiva. Es el probelma de los rusos en el aire. Porque son tremendamente superiores en aparatos. 

Lo sorprendente es la falta de PGM. Si las tuvieran podrían perfectamente atacar al suelo con mucha eficacia ya que a altas cotas no les pueden hacer nada. El hecho que no lo hagan es lo que me hace suponer que el problema sea esa falta de PGM. 

No tiene sentido otra interpretación.


----------



## GuidoVonList (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No es así. No es que sea chorra. Es la definición OTAN. Es simplemente lo que pasa.
> 
> Si la aviación enemiga vuela a baja cota aún es más sencillo derribarla si vuelas alto. La altura es una ventaja en el combate aéreo. Look-down Shoot-down.
> 
> ...




Pregunta que desconozco. Los bombardeos con bombarderos de verdad se realizan en la franja de superioridad aerea no?

En tal caso por qué Rusia no ha sacado los bombarderos?


----------



## podemita medio (8 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En la última parte del video se lamentan de ir a campo abierto porque se lo habían dicho los chechenos, cuando ellos querían ir por el bosque.



Hay que ser muy retrasado para hacerle caso a unos chechenos, se lo tienen merecido.


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No es así. No es que sea chorra. Es la definición OTAN. Es simplemente lo que pasa.
> 
> Si la aviación enemiga vuela a baja cota aún es más sencillo derribarla si vuelas alto. La altura es una ventaja en el combate aéreo. Look-down Shoot-down.
> 
> ...



pero si tienen misiles hipersonicos y la biblia en verso, cómo no van a tener bombas guiadas?? 

lo del ataque de esta mañana a la estación ha sido una bomba tonta? no, o sí?

yo es que ya me creo cualquier cosa, pero que no tengan una tontá como un guiado en unas bombas...

los ucros sí tienen, bien que joden tanques y todo lo que se les pone por delante


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Abr 2022)

mira si tienen








KAB-500S-E - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





lo que igual les funciona un poco regulero es esto otro GLONASS - Wikipedia

no tienen precisión, las bombas las tienen, pero los satélites van como el culo o algo así


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Pregunta que desconozco. Los bombardeos con bombarderos de verdad se realizan en la franja de superioridad aerea no?
> 
> En tal caso por qué Rusia no ha sacado los bombarderos?




tirar bombas tontas desde bombarderos estrategicos es un poco improductivo, a parte que imaginas que les derriban un bombardero estrategico unos pobres ucranianos?


----------



## GuidoVonList (8 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> tirar bombas tontas desde bombarderos estrategicos es un poco improductivo, a parte que imaginas que les derriban un bombardero estrategico unos pobres ucranianos?



No creo que sea tan improductivo, a buena altura y dejando kiev hecha escombros?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero si tienen misiles hipersonicos y la biblia en verso, cómo no van a tener bombas guiadas??
> 
> lo del ataque de esta mañana a la estación ha sido una bomba tonta? no, o sí?
> 
> ...



Sinceramente no lo sé. Y también me extraña. Pero no le encuentro otra explicación. Igual alguien nos ilumina.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No creo que sea tan improductivo, a buena altura y dejando kiev hecha escombros?



piensa que para hacer eso necesitas muchas muchas bombas.

tenemos seguro que los rusos tienen tantas tantas bombas? seguro que tienen tantos tantos aviones usables?

uno de los problemas del CAS, apoyo aereo cercano es la necesidad extrema de intercomunicacion entre las tropas de tierra y los aviones, y vete a saber si estaban usando radios en abierto y walkies.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No creo que sea tan improductivo, a buena altura y dejando kiev hecha escombros?





Rusia no puede hacer eso, es lo que le ha pasado desde que empezó esta payasada.

Si no va con todo lo gordo, no llega a ningún lado.

Si usa todo lo gordo, el Mundo entero se le echa encima (más aún).

Están haciendo el canelo sin solución posible...se pensaban que esto era otro crimeazo sin consecuencias...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Pregunta que desconozco. Los bombardeos con bombarderos de verdad se realizan en la franja de superioridad aerea no?
> 
> En tal caso por qué Rusia no ha sacado los bombarderos?



Es que el problema no es el vector. Si no tienes PGM para los cazas no los tienes para los bombarderos.

Ojo que solo es una hipótesis. Pero no encuentro otra explicación. 

Y superioridad aérea no es una franja. Es un estado en relación a tu oponente.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No creo que sea tan improductivo, a buena altura y dejando kiev hecha escombros?



Es lo que he dicho antes. Si no tienes PGM y solo puedes volar alto por seguridad, la única opción es carpet bombing.

Y eso no lo han hecho porque no lo han querido hacer.

Y no tiene mucho sentido, atacas desde el suelo con misiles y ya. Que es lo que hacen. Es seguro y preciso.
Y caro...


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Pregunta que desconozco. Los bombardeos con bombarderos de verdad se realizan en la franja de superioridad aerea no?
> 
> En tal caso por qué Rusia no ha sacado los bombarderos?



Estamos acostumbrados a los americanos que bombardean siempre desde gran altura utilizando generalmente JDAM (bombas guiadas con GPS) o en otros casos bombas con guía laser, eso les permite estar muy por encima de la altura operativa de los típicos sistemas antiaereos portátiles y muchas veces ni tener que pasar sobre la zona de ataque porque las JDAM tienen capacidad de planeo aprovechando la altitud. Los rusos parecen no tener reserva de bombas "inteligentes" y bombardean igual que en la guerra de Vietnam basicamente con bombas convencionales, el problema es que las bombas no guiadas para tener una precisión aceptable tienes que usarlas a unos pocos miles de metros donde te pueden dar con todo.

Y usar para eso aparatos como el Su-34 es como ir en un coche de 100.000€ con neumáticos comprados en un desguace para ahorrar dinero basicamente.


----------



## GuidoVonList (9 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es lo que he dicho antes. Si no tienes PGM y solo puedes volar alto por seguridad, la única opción es carpet bombing.
> 
> Y eso no lo han hecho porque no lo han querido hacer.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es porque no lo han querido hacer.

Puede ser eso, que no dispongan de una gran cantidad de esa tecnología y prefieran reservarla para llegado el caso defenderse de un ataque ya en su territorio. De igual forma que no hemos visto armata ni pak 50 porque al final tienen 14-16 de cada.


----------



## kenny220 (9 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Estamos acostumbrados a los americanos que bombardean siempre desde gran altura utilizando generalmente JDAM (bombas guiadas con GPS) o en otros casos bombas con guía laser, eso les permite estar muy por encima de la altura operativa de los típicos sistemas antiareos portátiles y muchas veces ni tener que pasar sobre la zona de ataque porque las JDAM tienen capacidad de planeo aprovechando la altitud. Los rusos parecen no tener reserva de bombas "inteligentes" y bombardean igual que en la guerra de Vietnam basicamente con bombas convencionales, el problema es que las bombas no guiadas para tener una precisión aceptable tienes que usarlas a unos pocos miles de metros donde te pueden dar con todo.
> 
> Y usar para eso aparatos como el Su-34 es como ir en un coche de 100.000€ con neumáticos comprados en un desguace para ahorrar dinero basicamente.



recordamos antes de la invasion, un video promocional ruso, de la fuerza aerea entrenando, y vimos su-27 con cohetes no guiados, y bombas tontas?


y pensamos, que coño hacen con un aparato moderno,etc,etc usando cohetes del año del cuco, y que usan los helicopteros mi-8?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Estamos acostumbrados a los americanos que bombardean siempre desde gran altura utilizando generalmente JDAM (bombas guiadas con GPS) o en otros casos bombas con guía laser, eso les permite estar muy por encima de la altura operativa de los típicos sistemas antiaereos portátiles y muchas veces ni tener que pasar sobre la zona de ataque porque las JDAM tienen capacidad de planeo aprovechando la altitud. Los rusos parecen no tener reserva de bombas "inteligentes" y bombardean igual que en la guerra de Vietnam basicamente con bombas convencionales, el problema es que las bombas no guiadas para tener una precisión aceptable tienes que usarlas a unos pocos miles de metros donde te pueden dar con todo.
> 
> Y usar para eso aparatos como el Su-34 es como ir en un coche de 100.000€ con neumáticos comprados en un desguace para ahorrar dinero basicamente.



Exactamente
Y ahora además utilizan las nueva stormbreaker. 
Superiores a las Jdam ya que además de planeadoras (mayor rango) pueden recibir nuevas coordenadas una vez lanzadas.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque no lo han querido hacer.
> 
> Puede ser eso, que no dispongan de una gran cantidad de esa tecnología y prefieran reservarla para llegado el caso defenderse de un ataque ya en su territorio. De igual forma que no hemos visto armata ni pak 50 porque al final tienen 14-16 de cada.






Léete este articulito si te parece:










After An Abysmal Start, Here Is How Russia’s Application Of Airpower In Ukraine Could Evolve


A rash of losses in Ukraine has increased questions about the competency and role of the Russian Aerospace Forces.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

El pak 50 es puro embuste, propaganda comunista.









Rusia admite la derrota de su avión "furtivo” y cancela la producción en masa del Su-57. – Galaxia Militar


Rusia ha anunciado que su propuesta de entrada en el mundo de los cazas furtivos de quinta generación, no se producirá en serie.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Fígaro (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El pak 50 es puro embuste, propaganda comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si así están los rusos, imagina los chinos y más aún los iraníes...fake fake.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El pak 50 es puro embuste, propaganda comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es antiguo. Está en servicio y tiene pinta de ser excelente a pesar de que aún no tiene el motor definitivo. 

El problema es que apenas pueden formar ni un solo escuadrón. 

Suele pasar con las wunderwaffen rusas. Por muy chulas que queden sus características en los blogs, si no están operativos o su número es insuficiente son esencialmente propaganda.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Si así están los rusos, imagina los chinos y más aún los iraníes...fake fake.



En mi opinión los chinos están claramente por encima de los rusos. 

Los chinos están avanzando a velocidad de vértigo. La gran diferencia a favor de occidente está en sus multiplicadores y sobretodo el entrenamiento. En eso la OTAN está a años luz. 

Para USA el verdadero rival militar es China y por eso mismo creo que tienen tantas ganas de marcha. Alguien en el Pentágono ha decidido que mejor ahora que más tarde, me temo.


----------



## Poncio (9 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En mi opinión los chinos están claramente por encima de los rusos.
> 
> Los chinos están avanzando a velocidad de vértigo. La gran diferencia a favor de occidente está en sus multiplicadores y sobretodo el entrenamiento. En eso la OTAN está a años luz.
> 
> Para USA el verdadero rival militar es China y por eso mismo creo que tienen tantas ganas de marcha. Alguien en el Pentágono ha decidido que mejor ahora que más tarde, me temo.



A velocidad de vértigo sobre que plataformas, por que yo veo copypaste de aviones rusos fabricados bajo licencia y copias discretas de cazas del resto del mundo. Y eso si, mucho video como si hubiera ido Jerry Bruckheimer a filmar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El pak 50 es puro embuste, propaganda comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece que se utilizó uno en esta invasión de Ucrania, no es confirmado al 100%, pero hay indicios de que es uno:






Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Con pinzas Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues parece que se utilizó uno en esta invasión de Ucrania, no es confirmado al 100%, pero hay indicios de que es uno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece si. Volando bajo, menudo ruido hacen, como son indetectables no tienen problemas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> A velocidad de vértigo sobre que plataformas, por que yo veo copypaste de aviones rusos fabricados bajo licencia y copias discretas de cazas del resto del mundo. Y eso si, mucho video como si hubiera ido Jerry Bruckheimer a filmar.



Bueno, las versiones bajo licencia creo que ya son superiores a sus equivalentes rusos. 
Y sí, suelen copiar. A veces es hasta ridículo, pero también desarrollan. Los type 055 son unos bicharracos. Ni la US Navy tiene algo así. 

Pero lo que es de vértigo es la velocidad a la que avanzan. Compara con sólo 10 años atrás. En calidad, pero y en cantidad? Es absolutamente brutal. 

Siempre se comenta sobre lo que hace un vector u otro. Pero la cantidad es la cualidad más importante en una guerra. Y lo de los chinos es para flipar. 

Fíjate en la tendencia. Ahí está la clave.


----------



## podemita medio (9 Abr 2022)

Interesantes reacciones al mostrarles fotos de Ucrania a los rusos



Y sobre lo de Bucha


----------



## podemita medio (9 Abr 2022)

Aquí un vídeo de los "walking dead".


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

"Nadie" admite estar confuso debido a la propaganda, pero luego admiten que no saben cuál es la realidad.

Estos tíos sí que saben cabalgar contradicciones. 





Al final me he acabado suscribiendo a este canal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)

Why Ukraine Is Winning


Ukraine’s success illuminates a strategy that has allowed a smaller state to—so far—outlast a larger and much more powerful one.




www.theatlantic.com





Denying the Russians air superiority is the foundation of Ukrainian success. Contesting control of the skies allows Ukrainian forces to maneuver while making Russian forces nervous that they could be subject to Ukrainian air assault. The Ukrainians were never going to take air supremacy for themselves—the Russian air force is too large and Russian forces are well provided with antiair systems—but the Ukrainian plan has made it difficult for Russian airpower to patrol over areas of battle. Ukrainian forces prevented Russia from winning control of Ukraine’s airspace by combining a range of systems, including a small number of highly effective MiG fixed-wing aircraft, advanced antiair systems, and a plethora of handheld antiair weapons, such as Stinger missiles. Russian aircraft can and do bomb Ukrainian positions, but these missions seem very much to be of the in-and-out variety, and don’t involve the continual exercise of airpower.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Abr 2022)

Train station attack: What we know so far - BBC News


Some 50 people are said to have been killed in Kramatorsk, Ukraine and Russia are blaming each other.




www-bbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Abr 2022)

El Pravda enumera las empresas extranjeras que no se han ido. Tomad nota.









Им плевать на санкции: Самый полный и актуальный список компаний, которые не уходят из России


Одни работают как ни в чем не бывало, другие остановили только инвестиции и рекламу




www.kp.ru


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Bielorrusia no está en guerra con Ucrania? O no tiene Ucrania casus belli con bielorrusia por el ataque a Kiev desde su territorio? Igual hay ataque ucraniano a Bielorrusia con apoyo interiór y destituyen a Lukas.
> 
> De paso que los golpistas bielorrusos dejen enviar comandos ucranianos a detener a Lukas. Y nos reimos más.
> 
> No imagino un ataque a Ucrania de Bielorrusia.



Te aseguro que en Bielorrusia muchísimas gente, mucha mas de la mitad de la población esta hasta las pelotas de Lukas. Lo del 2020 no tubo nada que ver con un intento de revolución de colores ni ostias organizado desde el exterior. La gente allí ya no puede mas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Al parecer los motores de los jets rusos no aguantan más de 800 horas de uso y tienen que sustituirlos si o si... Probablemente no tienen muchos motores de recambio listos para montar...



Y si los tenían algún oficial corrupto, se los ha vendido a un traficante de armas y ya están en Eritrea, Etiopía, la India o cualquier otro país del tercer mundo que usa aviones soviéticos.


----------



## FernandoIII (9 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te aseguro que en Bielorrusia muchísimas gente, mucha mas de la mitad de la población esta hasta las pelotas de Lukas. LO del 2020 no tubo nada que ver con un intento de revolución de colores ni ostias organizado desde el exterior. La gente allí ya no puede mas.



Vamos a ver, cuando KIEV colapsa porque LA HORDA MONGOLA la saquea, los europeos de esa zona se mudan en masa a Lituania (lo hoy en día es Bielorrusia) y Ucrania que quedan bajo protección lituana y polaca, mientras que la HORDA TURCOMONGOLA se hace fuerte en MOSCÚ.
Los bielorrusos como los ucranianos son EUROPEOS que han sido muchísimos más años parte de Polonia o Lituania que de la puta HORDA (solo fueron anexionados por LA HORDA en las particiones de Polonia). El mitazo de que todo eso es LA HORDA es una guerra cultural pura y dura para justificar el expansionismo criminal de MOSCOVIA


----------



## Fígaro (9 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, las versiones bajo licencia creo que ya son superiores a sus equivalentes rusos.
> Y sí, suelen copiar. A veces es hasta ridículo, pero también desarrollan. Los type 055 son unos bicharracos. Ni la US Navy tiene algo así.
> 
> Pero lo que es de vértigo es la velocidad a la que avanzan. Compara con sólo 10 años atrás. En calidad, pero y en cantidad? Es absolutamente brutal.
> ...





Tienen portaaviones pero aun no saben optimizar su uso, por ejemplo.

Doctrina que tardas décadas en implementar no se copia en dos tardes.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Abr 2022)

Ahora la Villar se lleva bien con Javier Villamor. A estos les une el dinero Kremlinita.


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Según los comentarios es fake, el video es de una transferencia de armamento a Letonia hace unos meses.

Los Zuzana son un sistema actual que Eslovaquia vende, raro que los "regale" a no ser que por ejemplo EE.UU. o algún patrocinador pague la factura a no ser que Ucrania los compre claro. Sin duda le interesarían porque tienen bastante alcance con munición extendida.


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Yo creo que en las próximas semanas vamos a ver unos frentes de guerra bastante estáticos y mucha artillería.


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Según los comentarios es fake, el video es de una transferencia de armamento a Letonia hace unos meses.
> 
> Los Zuzana son un sistema actual que Eslovaquia vende, raro que los "regale" a no ser que por ejemplo EE.UU. o algún patrocinador pague la factura a no ser que Ucrania los compre claro. Sin duda le interesarían porque tienen bastante alcance con munición extendida.



Cierto, este vídeo concreto es por lo menos de hace 4 meses aunque sigo pensando exactamente lo mismo sobre mi anterior comentario.


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo creo que en las próximas semanas vamos a ver unos frentes de guerra bastante estáticos y mucha artillería.



Buscando encuentro esta noticia de ayer de que Ucrania habría comprado 16 unidades, que necesitan entrenar a 200 operadores para los sistemas, pues eso lo explicaría.


----------



## txusky_g (9 Abr 2022)

Un must read:


----------



## Trovador (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo creo que en las próximas semanas vamos a ver unos frentes de guerra bastante estáticos y mucha artillería.



Eso parece:

*Mason Clark y Kateryna Stepanenko

8 de abril, 5:00 p. m. hora del Este*​
*Las fuerzas ucranianas conservan el control de las posiciones defensivas en el este y suroeste de Mariupol, a pesar de las afirmaciones rusas de haber capturado la mayor parte de la ciudad. *ISW pudo confirmar las ubicaciones específicas de los ataques rusos en curso el 8 de abril por primera vez en varios días. Las fuerzas rusas continúan intentando reagrupar y redistribuir las unidades retiradas del noreste de Ucrania para apoyar una ofensiva en el este de Ucrania, pero es poco probable que estas unidades permitan un avance ruso y se enfrenten a una moral baja. Las fuerzas rusas a lo largo del eje Izyum-Slovyansk no lograron ganancias territoriales en las últimas 24 horas. Los contraataques ucranianos hacia Kherson continúan amenazando las posiciones rusas alrededor de la ciudad.

*Conclusiones clave*


*Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron resistiendo los ataques rusos en áreas del suroeste y este de Mariupol, especialmente en el puerto y la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, respectivamente.*
*Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron repeliendo los ataques rusos diarios en los óblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk.*
*Un misil ruso Tochka-U golpeó un punto de evacuación civil en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk en el este de Ucrania, matando al menos a 50 e hiriendo a alrededor de un centenar de evacuados.*
*Las fuerzas rusas continuaron los ataques al sur de Izyum hacia Slovyansk y Barvinkove, pero no tomaron ningún territorio nuevo.*
*Es probable que los contraataques ucranianos hayan tomado más territorio al oeste de Kherson, amenazando el control ruso de la ciudad.*
* *

*Las fuerzas rusas se niegan cada vez más a volver a entrar en combate, y es poco probable que el Kremlin vuelva a desplegar rápidamente fuerzas efectivas desde el noreste de Ucrania a las operaciones en Donbass. *El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que más del 80% del personal en algunas unidades rusas no especificadas que anteriormente participaron en operaciones de combate se niegan a regresar al frente. [1] Según los informes, los comandantes rusos se niegan a liberar a los soldados cuyos contratos de servicio han expirado, obligándolos a permanecer en sus unidades. La GUR (Inteligencia Militar) de Ucrania afirmó haber interceptado una carta del Jefe de Tropas de Misiles y Artillería de Rusia, Mikhail Matveevsky, a varios centros de entrenamiento rusos en la que pedía una mayor censura de las tropas en entrenamiento, y alentó la propaganda que destacaba los beneficios monetarios de servir en la guerra. [2] Elementos del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas (CAA) de Rusia, el 20º CAA, el 1º Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia y las tropas costeras de las Flotas del Norte y del Báltico continúan sus esfuerzos para reagruparse para un probable redespliegue en el este de Ucrania. [3] El Estado Mayor también informó que el Comandante del Distrito Militar Occidental de Rusia, el Coronel General Alexander Zhuravlev (la primera mención explícita de Zhuravlev desde que comenzó la guerra) planea destituir al General de División Ivan Belyavsky del puesto de jefe del departamento de personal de ADM debido al bajo reclutamiento. números. [4]

*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.

ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*


Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania



Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir a los defensores ucranianos)*

Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron resistiendo los ataques rusos en áreas del suroeste y este de Mariupol a partir del 8 de abril. El alcalde ucraniano de Mariupol, Petro Andryushenko, emitió una declaración el 8 de abril negando las afirmaciones rusas de que capturaron el centro de Mariupol el 7 de abril. [5 ] Andryushenko dijo que las fuerzas rusas controlan una cuarta parte de la ciudad, incluido el Teatro Dramático y la sede de SBU, pero que esto no constituye todo el "centro de la ciudad". Andryushenko destacó que la mayoría de los videos de las fuerzas rusas se han geolocalizado en las afueras de Mariupol y dijo que las fuerzas ucranianas controlan el distrito de Primorsky (suroeste de Mariupol), parte de la orilla este del distrito de Azovstal (centro de Mariupol), la costa suroeste de la ciudad hasta Azovs. 'ke, y varias áreas de fábrica.

Las imágenes de las redes sociales mostraban a las fuerzas rusas y delegados realizando asaltos en la planta de acero de Azovstal del 7 al 8 de abril y fuentes prorrusas afirmaron que 3.000 fuerzas ucranianas permanecen en la instalación, lo que confirma que las fuerzas ucranianas mantienen un punto de apoyo en el este de Mariupol, que las fuerzas rusas afirmaron anteriormente. haber capturado. [6] Las fuerzas ucranianas también publicaron imágenes geolocalizadas en el este de Mariupol del combate con las fuerzas rusas el 8 de abril. [7]







*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Donetsk y Lugansk Oblasts (objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de Donetsk y Luhansk Oblasts, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*

Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron repeliendo los ataques rusos diarios en los óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk. El Estado Mayor de Ucrania declaró que las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron siete ataques rusos en las últimas 24 horas y afirmaron haber destruido cuatro tanques, dos sistemas de artillería y 11 vehículos. [8] Las fuerzas rusas siguen concentradas en tomar Rubizhne y Popasna en el Óblast de Luhansk y concentradas en Marinka en el Óblast de Donetsk. [9] Funcionarios militares y civiles ucranianos continuaron advirtiendo que las fuerzas rusas están reuniendo tropas para una gran ofensiva en el este de Ucrania. [10]

Un misil ruso Tochka-U golpeó un punto de evacuación civil en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk el 8 de abril, matando al menos a 50 e hiriendo a alrededor de un centenar de evacuados. [11] Los intentos rusos de negar el ataque son completamente falsos. Los canales prorrusos de Telegram y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso inicialmente afirmaron que las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques de precisión en las estaciones de tren de Donbass antes de eliminar las afirmaciones una vez que surgieron numerosas bajas civiles. [12] Fuentes rusas y DNR afirmaron que el ataque no ocurrió y que las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron el ataque como una bandera falsa, afirmando ridículamente que las fuerzas rusas no usan el misil Tochka-U, a pesar de que Rusia diseñó el Tochka, lo ha usado demostrablemente. en ataques anteriores, y confirmó informes de que el 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de Rusia (que opera en Donbas) está equipado con el misil. [13]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Lugansk y fijar las fuerzas ucranianas alrededor de Kharkiv en su lugar)*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron bombardeando la infraestructura civil en Kharkiv y sus alrededores el 8 de abril. [14] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania también informó que las fuerzas rusas están estableciendo campos de minas alrededor de Kharkiv en espera de contraataques ucranianos. [15]

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron los ataques al sur de Izyum hacia Slovyansk y Barvinkove el 8 de abril, pero no tomaron ningún territorio nuevo. [16] Las autoridades locales continuaron instando a los civiles a evacuar el área. [17]



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: eje sur: (Objetivo: defender Kherson de los contraataques ucranianos)*

Es probable que los contraataques ucranianos hayan tomado más territorio al oeste de Kherson, amenazando el control ruso de la ciudad. El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas lanzaron contraataques fallidos contra las posiciones ucranianas al oeste de Kherson el 8 de abril. [18] Un voluntario canadiense que luchaba con las fuerzas ucranianas afirmó el 8 de abril que su unidad estaba luchando en Belozerka, 15 km al oeste de Kherson, pero ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente esta afirmación. [19] El gobernador del Óblast de Mykolayiv, Vitaliy Kim, dijo el 8 de abril que las fuerzas rusas solo controlan Snihirvka (al norte de Kherson) en el Óblast de Mykolayiv, lo que confirma informes anteriores de que los contraataques ucranianos han empujado en gran medida a las fuerzas rusas de regreso al Óblast de Kherson. [20] Kim declaró que las fuerzas rusas continúan bombardeando Mykolaiv y están intentando difundir falsificaciones de que atacarán Mykolaiv con miles de tanques y 5.000 soldados, que las fuerzas rusas no poseen en Kherson. Las fuerzas rusas en dirección sur permanecen a la defensiva y continúan perdiendo terreno frente a los efectivos contraataques ucranianos.

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania confirmó el 8 de abril que las fuerzas rusas se habían retirado por completo del Óblast de Sumy, confirmando los informes de las autoridades civiles locales el 6 de abril. [21] Las autoridades locales advirtieron a los civiles que no regresaran a sus hogares y se mantuvieran alejados de los equipos rusos, muchos de los cuales sido minado. [22] Es probable que los esfuerzos de eliminación de explosivos de Ucrania lleven semanas o meses, y el jefe de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania, Igor Klimenko, declaró el 8 de abril que las fuerzas ucranianas han retirado más de 3.000 artefactos explosivos solo de Irpin. [23] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que cuatro grupos tácticos de batallones rusos (BTG) permanecen en la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia para fijar las fuerzas ucranianas en su lugar, aunque es muy poco probable que estas fuerzas lancen nuevas operaciones ofensivas. [24]

*Elementos inmediatos para ver*


Las fuerzas rusas continuarán reforzando el eje Izyum-Slovyansk e intentarán avanzar hacia y a través de Slovyansk para rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas.
Es probable que Rusia esté uniendo fuerzas en Donbas para intentar una gran ofensiva en los próximos días o semanas.
La Batalla de Mariupol continúa, y no está claro cuánto tiempo más podrán resistir los defensores ucranianos.
Las fuerzas rusas han abandonado por completo el eje Sumy y se están reagrupando en Belgorod para un probable despliegue en el eje Izyum-Slovyansk.
Es probable que algunas fuerzas rusas regresen a sus puestos de origen en Rusia, mientras que otras volverán a entrar en combate en el este.





__





Institute for the Study of War


Ukrainian forces retain control of defensive positions in eastern and southwestern Mariupol, despite Russian claims to have captured most of the city. ISW was able to confirm the specific locations of ongoing Russian assaults on April 8 for the first




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)

Los de Bucha se lo tenían bien merecido por comer Nutella


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los de Bucha se lo tenían bien merecido por comer Nutella



La famosa Nutella nazi


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo creo que en las próximas semanas vamos a ver unos frentes de guerra bastante estáticos y mucha artillería.



Jerson debería ser liberada la semana que viene, es primordial. Sería un punto sin retorno para la derrota rusa, militar, moral y de opinión pública


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Abr 2022)

¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
(Pregunta retórica)


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Abr 2022)

Es tremendo lo de Mariupol. Que la horda no haya sido capaz de tomarla en semanas es prueba de la demigrancia del ejército mongol. Según dicen las zonas declaradas como controladas tampoco lo son y los de Azov y los marines siguen recibiendo equipamiento y refuerzos en Mariupol pese a declarar los mongoles que controlar la zona. La porosidad de las zonas “controladas” es importante.


----------



## Trovador (9 Abr 2022)

Infiltrados hasta en la cama del khan:

*Ucrania: dentro de los intentos de los espías para detener la guerra*

*Tradicionalmente, el trabajo de un espía es guardar secretos, pero cuando se avecinaba la invasión de Ucrania, los funcionarios de inteligencia occidentales tomaron la decisión inusual de contarle al mundo lo que sabían.*



_Durante casi una docena de días en febrero, un pequeño grupo de oficiales de inteligencia se había estado acostando temprano.

Habían visto a la inteligencia prediciendo una guerra y sabían que si Rusia realmente iba a invadir Ucrania, comenzaría en las primeras horas de la mañana.

Pero cuando finalmente llegó la noticia el 24 de febrero, todavía se sentía irreal, uno recuerda: "Era difícil creer que realmente estaba sucediendo hasta que me desperté temprano esa mañana y encendí la radio".

Durante meses habían estado haciendo sonar la alarma.

"Ese día la gente pasó de *'¿Por qué estás tan histérico?'* a '*¿Por qué no estabas más histérico?'*", dice el funcionario.

No hubo satisfacción en demostrar que tenía razón, agrega otro funcionario de inteligencia. Pero al menos sintieron que habían tratado de detener una guerra cuya escala habían estado advirtiendo durante meses.

En el período previo a la guerra y las semanas posteriores a su comienzo, la inteligencia estadounidense y británica hizo públicos algunos de sus secretos más guardados como parte de una campaña sin precedentes.

Durante décadas, la inteligencia normalmente había sido algo para compartir con la menor cantidad de personas posible. No más. *La decisión se había tomado para que todo el mundo lo supiera.*

Esto no solo marcó un cambio dramático en la forma en que la inteligencia occidental había estado operando, sino que también significó enfrentar el doloroso legado de la invasión de Irak.

Las primeras señales de las intenciones de Rusia llegaron hace un año. La inteligencia de las imágenes satelitales señaló una acumulación de tropas rusas cerca de Ucrania. Pero los analistas tenían poca comprensión de las verdaderas intenciones de Moscú.

Eso cambió a mediados de 2021. "Desde el verano* vimos a un pequeño grupo de personas de alto nivel planeando una invasión militar completa de todo el país"*, explica un oficial de inteligencia occidental.

La recopilación y el análisis de inteligencia fue un asunto conjunto de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido, dicen los involucrados, uno de los cuales lo llamó una operación "familiar". No hubo un momento único de comprensión, sino más bien una imagen que se hizo cada vez más clara a medida que pasaba el tiempo.

La procedencia exacta de la inteligencia permanece clasificada: los funcionarios sugieren que provino de múltiples fuentes. Pero proporcionó una imagen que continuó construyendo a medida que Londres y Washington vieron cómo se finalizaban los planes de invasión.

Vladimir Putin parecía creer que tenía que actuar con rapidez para cumplir su ambición de devolver a Ucrania a la esfera de influencia de Rusia. Y creía que la única forma de hacerlo era mediante el uso de la fuerza.* "Sintió que tenía una ventana de oportunidad que se cerraba"*, dice una persona que estuvo directamente involucrada.

Para el otoño, Washington había decidido que necesitaba hacer algo con lo que le decían sus espías. Esa decisión, dicen los involucrados, fue tomada al más alto nivel de la Casa Blanca por el presidente Biden.

Un momento crucial llegó a principios de noviembre cuando el director de la CIA, *William Burns, viajó a Moscú para advertir que Washington sabía lo que se estaba planeando. El viaje no se mantuvo en secreto. La primera vez que se les dijo a algunos funcionarios rusos que su país podría tener la intención seria de actuar contra Ucrania fue cuando lo escucharon del director de la CIA,* dice un funcionario.

La siguiente etapa fue hacer pública parte de la inteligencia. Un individuo involucrado en las discusiones, quien al igual que otros habló bajo condición de anonimato, recuerda momentos en los que se preguntó: *"¿De qué sirve saber todo esto, si no podemos hacer algo con eso?"*

En Washington, a la directora de Inteligencia Nacional, Avril Haines, quien informó a los aliados en la OTAN en noviembre, y al asesor de Seguridad Nacional, Jake Sullivan, se les atribuye haber presionado para que se diera a conocer el material. Expertos en desclasificación, capacitados para comprender los riesgos, comenzaron a trabajar día y noche para establecer qué se podía compartir.

"La comunidad de inteligencia aumentó el personal y los recursos para respaldar las revisiones de clasificación para un mayor intercambio de inteligencia con aliados y socios y las revisiones de desclasificación para su posible divulgación al público (y) aprovechó su proceso de desclasificación establecido, que está diseñado para proteger fuentes y métodos", Nicole de Haay, una portavoz de la comunidad de inteligencia de EE. UU., le dijo a la BBC.

Una ventaja fue poder utilizar imágenes satelitales disponibles comercialmente para respaldar el caso. A principios de diciembre, los detalles de los planes de Rusia para una invasión de 175.000 efectivos habían aparecido en el Washington Post.

En Londres, la inteligencia, procedente del GCHQ y el MI6, fue recibida casi con incredulidad en algunos sectores. *Un problema común dentro y fuera del gobierno era que la gente simplemente no podía creer que pudiera estallar una gran guerra terrestre en Europa en el siglo XXI.*

Fue solo a finales de año, después de que el material pasó por un proceso de evaluación formal y el Comité Conjunto de Inteligencia emitió su opinión considerada de que una invasión ahora era "altamente probable", que todos comenzaron a darse cuenta de que esto era real.

El rigor de ese proceso fue el resultado directo de las lecciones aprendidas hace casi dos décadas cuando la inteligencia se utilizó para presentar el caso público a favor de la guerra en Irak de una manera desordenada e improvisada. En 2003, en medio de acusaciones de politización, la reputación de los espías de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido se dañó, especialmente después de que se demostró que la inteligencia estaba equivocada.

Desde entonces, los fantasmas de Irak han acechado las discusiones sobre el uso de inteligencia en público, pero Ucrania ofreció la oportunidad de tratar de acabar con ese legado. Se han puesto en marcha nuevos procedimientos para garantizar que la información secreta pase por un estricto proceso de evaluación para determinar cómo se puede utilizar.

También se informó a otros aliados.* Pero muchos permanecieron escépticos.* Debido a que la fuente de la inteligencia no se podía compartir, a veces era difícil superar esta incredulidad, dice un funcionario.

Algunos socios europeos no aceptaron el análisis de que la acumulación de Rusia era algo más que un farol. El escepticismo sobre la inteligencia angloamericana también fue otro legado de las armas de destrucción masiva desaparecidas de Irak. *Francia ha despedido recientemente a su jefe de inteligencia militar por no apreciar lo que se estaba planeando.*

El temor de los espías al publicar material es que esto alerta al otro lado de que tienen una filtración y potencialmente cierra esa fuente. Por eso, en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el Reino Unido mantuvo el secreto de Bletchley Park con tanta fuerza. Ha habido otras ocasiones desde Irak en las que se ha hecho pública información de inteligencia, por ejemplo, sobre el uso de armas químicas en Siria, pero nunca en la escala vista en Ucrania.

*El comunicado incluyó que el Reino Unido compartió detalles de los planes rusos para instalar a individuos específicos como parte de un gobierno títere en Kiev, y Washington reveló los planes de Moscú para presentar pretextos para la guerra, las llamadas banderas falsas , que involucran cadáveres de los que afirmarían falsamente. sido asesinado por ucranianos.*

Los espías estadounidenses y británicos creen que la publicidad de este material privó a Moscú de la capacidad de justificar la invasión ante su propio pueblo y otros países como un movimiento defensivo.

Un espía dice de esos días antes de la invasión que nunca había visto algo así: *material altamente clasificado estaría en su escritorio un día y luego saldría al dominio público al siguiente.*

Pero la avalancha sin precedentes de inteligencia *no fue suficiente para detener la invasión.*

El lanzamiento público no había disuadido a Moscú. Puede que eso nunca haya sido posible, pero los funcionarios creen que interrumpió los planes de Rusia. Y significó que la reacción en todo Occidente fue más rápida y unificada de lo que podría haber sido de otro modo, argumentan.

Dicen que hicieron mucho más fácil para otros países unirse en torno a medidas más duras que si hubiera habido una imagen confusa y disputada de quién era el verdadero agresor.

El lanzamiento ha continuado después de la invasión en discursos, declaraciones y sesiones informativas: el jefe de GCHQ afirmó hace poco más de una semana que Putin todavía no estaba obteniendo una imagen completa de sus propios funcionarios y ha habido advertencias sobre el posible uso de "bandera falsa" de armas químicas.

También hay un reconocimiento de un nuevo mundo en el que la llamada inteligencia de código abierto (cosas como imágenes y datos satelitales comerciales) ha hecho más posible verificar o respaldar afirmaciones y que librar una guerra de información, incluso a través de la inteligencia, ahora es vital, en parte para contrarrestar las afirmaciones rusas.

En un nivel, gran parte de la inteligencia fue acertada*. Hubo, como estaba previsto, una invasión total desde múltiples direcciones con el propósito de derrocar y reemplazar al gobierno de Zelensky.*

Los espías occidentales también predijeron correctamente que Moscú había perdido la confianza en la recepción que encontraría. *"Realmente creían que habría banderas para darles la bienvenida"*, dice un oficial de inteligencia occidental.

Pero *una suposición resultó incorrecta: que el ejército de Moscú prevalecería en cuestión de semanas. En cambio, la guerra no resultó como muchos esperaban, con Ucrania superando militarmente mientras que Rusia tuvo un desempeño inferior.*

Ese es un recordatorio de que la inteligencia tiene sus límites, particularmente en la predicción de algunas de las complejidades de la guerra y las incertidumbres de la moral y la reacción de las personas. Y a pesar de todo su éxito antes de la guerra, los espías occidentales reconocen que la inteligencia no puede decirles con certeza qué sucederá a continuación_.









Ukraine: Inside the spies’ attempts to stop the war


As the invasion of Ukraine loomed, Western intelligence officials decided to tell the world what they knew.



www.bbc.com





Algunos altos funcionarios rusos se enteraron antes del plan de invasión de Ucrania por el director de la CIA que por sus propios superiores.

Y sí, por mucho que digan los lamebotas del Khan que pululan por este foro la intención era acabar ocupando todo el país mediante un gobierno títere.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Pravda enumera las empresas extranjeras que no se han ido. Tomad nota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias, conmigo el Leroy Merlin va a dejar de ingresar un dinerito.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (9 Abr 2022)

A ver si occidente tiene cojones y manda a Rusia a la edad media.
Nos llevan jodiendo 100 años.


----------



## Trovador (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
> (Pregunta retórica)



Lo de ganar la guerra es complicado.

Lo que yo veo más factible a día de hoy es una vuelta a la situación de pre-invasión.

öjala me equivoque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)

Es altamente nutritivo, la autentica salud, el bienestar
Si el batallon Azov no se rinde, pues te lo inventas, el efecto moral es el mismo.
Me fascina como la retorica rusa se va alejando paulatinamente de la realidad para mantener la fase maniaco-euforica alta, en ese momento se produce una distancia de desinformación entre la realidad y la retorica, y es donde se producen inmensos fallos de calculo. ¿pero quien corta la fase maniaca? ese corre el riesgo de ser un sucio traidor.
Creo que a putin le entregan basicamente la misma basura engorilante que nos entregan a nosotros, con componentes very special eso si, hacer una radiografia de la realidad sería alta traicion.
Asi que seguramente el kremlin crea que dispone de unas fuerzas del copon para arriba para la 2º fase de la guerra, y lo que estamos viendo son pirricos avances en el frente este y retrocesos en jerson. Da igual, seguiran con el error de calculo mandando 60k más en fasciculos a ser triturados por suichblade y demas gachet.



Scardanelli dijo:


> Es tremendo lo de Mariupol. Que la horda no haya sido capaz de tomarla en semanas es prueba de la demigrancia del ejército mongol. Según dicen las zonas declaradas como controladas tampoco lo son y los de Azov y los marines siguen recibiendo equipamiento y refuerzos en Mariupol pese a declarar los mongoles que controlar la zona. La porosidad de las zonas “controladas” es importante.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
> (Pregunta retórica)



no, ni debe serlo.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Buscando encuentro esta noticia de ayer de que Ucrania habría comprado 16 unidades, que necesitan entrenar a 200 operadores para los sistemas, pues eso lo explicaría.




Buenísima noticia. Solo con eso se puede asaltar Jersón y a continuación Nova Jarkova sin moverse del sitio, siempre protegidos por una defensa aérea eficaz, por supuesto.
A ver si vemos progresos en un par de semanas.
Lo que echo de menos para ayer es la voladura del puente de Kertch, eso podría hacerse ya y sería un revés muy duro, todo el suministro a Crimea tendría que pasar por el "corredor del Azov". No sé a qué están esperando, quizá esperan la luz verde de los gusanos cuando el puente esté ocupado por algún convoy (soñar es gratis)....


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## FernandoIII (9 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> A ver si occidente tiene cojones y manda a Rusia a la edad media.
> *Nos llevan jodiendo 100 años.*



Te quedas muy corto, 15 siglos es una cifra más fidedigna


----------



## javac (9 Abr 2022)

A mi entender
Zelinsky es un fenómeno usando los medios
Todo el mundo se pone de parte del agredido
Cuanto más dura la guerra, más pierde Rusia en dinero, las guerras son caras de mantener
El modelo de infantería de blindados, está para ser cambiado. Drones y manpads están jodiendo bien a los blindados
Si hay 500 cazas rusos, donde están volando?
Los drones turcos son buenos
Los ucros ahora están ganando terreno van a negociar menos
No es lo mismo defender a tu familia que ir de turismo. militar
La logística y mantenimiento ruso, como se sabía, es una mierda
Rusia está arrasando ucrania, está dejando amigos allí para los próximos 50 años

El oso ruso está por debajo de Pakistán e India. Si no tuviera bombas nucleares se podría hablar de ridícula actuacion
No queda nada de la urss,

Y putin no es ho chi mihn, no es Alejandro, no es el duque de alba. Es un Mando intermedio venido a más habituado a acciones cortas y rápidas

Lo mejor, para todos, que la guerra se acabe, pero dudo que a putin no le inviten a irse


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)

ese puente es un objetivo militar de primerísimo orden
igual los checos podrían fabricarles bajo licencia y en masa misiles de crucero Neptuno que lo mismo valen para un roto que un descosido, a 300Km de autonomia de vuelo ya llegarían.









La marina de Ucrania adquiere los primeros misiles de crucero Neptuno. – Galaxia Militar


Ucrania está más cerca de establecer finalmente su defensa costera contra Rusia, ya que la armada del país ha obtenido las primeras unidades del sistema de misiles de crucero RK-360MC Neptune, a pesar de los largos y penosos obstáculos en el camino.




galaxiamilitar.es







Casino dijo:


> Buenísima noticia. Solo con eso se puede asaltar Jersón y a continuación Nova Jarkova sin moverse del sitio, siempre protegidos por una defensa aérea eficaz, por supuesto.
> A ver si vemos progresos en un par de semanas.
> Lo que echo de menos para ayer es la voladura del puente de Kertch, eso podría hacerse ya y sería un revés muy duro, todo el suministro a Crimea tendría que pasar por el "corredor del Azov". No sé a qué están esperando, quizá esperan la luz verde de los gusanos cuando el puente esté ocupado por algún convoy (soñar es gratis)....
> 
> ...


----------



## peñadelaguila (9 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Jerson debería ser liberada la semana que viene, es primordial. Sería un punto sin retorno para la derrota rusa, militar, moral y de opinión pública



La situación geográfica de la ciudad con los frentes actuales, en principio, favorece la entrada de las tropas ucranianas.
No quiero ser cenizo, pero creo que hay se van a encontrar un Bucha 2, a lo bestia...
En los satélites se veía que habían cavado muchas tumbas.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
> (Pregunta retórica)




Le respondo con otra pregunta retórica, ¿cuando Putinia desista de sus ambiciones expansionistas mantendrán sus ciudadanos el nivel de vida actual?, con actual no quiero decir el de antes de la operación Zurullo, sino el de hoy, 9 de abril de 2022.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Jerson debería ser liberada la semana que viene, es primordial. Sería un punto sin retorno para la derrota rusa, militar, moral y de opinión pública



Creo que nos esperan 30 días bastante agresivos de los ruskies hasta el desfile del 9 de mayo en la Plaza Roja. Ya lo comentó ayer un ¿ex-general? ruso ayer en un post de algún forero.
Ya se está viendo que cada vez se están respetando menos "las reglas de la guerra", así que los ruskies no van a andar con miramientos.
La población civil ukra va a sufrir bastante. Esperemos que los ukras puedan ganar terreno, y montarles alguna gorda y sonada en algún aeropuerto, puerto o columna. Veremos cuáles van siendo los resultados y desempeños de todo "lo nuevo" que está entrando en Ukrania.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

Le pongo una canción para darle pistas. Ya está a su alcance.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
> (Pregunta retórica)



Respuesta retórica: SÍ.
Esto hace tiempo que ya que no es un "conflicto armado", donde las cosas se pueden dejar a medias.
Es una guerra, y las guerras se llevan hasta el final.


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es altamente nutritivo, la autentica salud, el bienestar
> Si el batallon Azov no se rinde, pues te lo inventas, el efecto moral es el mismo.
> Me fascina como la retorica rusa se va alejando paulatinamente de la realidad para mantener la fase maniaco-euforica alta, en ese momento se produce una distancia de desinformación entre la realidad y la retorica, y es donde se producen inmensos fallos de calculo. ¿pero quien corta la fase maniaca? ese corre el riesgo de ser un sucio traidor.
> Creo que a putin le entregan basicamente la misma basura engorilante que nos entregan a nosotros, con componentes very special eso si, hacer una radiografia de la realidad sería alta traicion.
> Asi que seguramente el kremlin crea que dispone de unas fuerzas del copon para arriba para la 2º fase de la guerra, y lo que estamos viendo son pirricos avances en el frente este y retrocesos en jerson. Da igual, seguiran con el error de calculo mandando 60k más en fasciculos a ser triturados por suichblade y demas gachet.



Será interesante ver que pasa en el este cuando empiecen a llegar los switchblade y otros cacharros. Imagina la cara de los mongoles siberianos con cascos de la II Guerra Mundial mientras les llueven drones suicidas…


----------



## txusky_g (9 Abr 2022)

El País, igual que muchos otros, se pregunta con quién va realmente Alemania. Hasta ahora ayuda más a Rusia que a Ucranial.









Cómo Alemania se ha convertido en la facilitadora de Putin


Llama la atención la reticencia alemana a hacer sacrificios frente a los que exigió a otros países en la crisis de deuda




elpais.com


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

La Agencia de Inteligencia de Seguridad Pública de #Japan eliminó al Batallón Azov de su Manual de Terrorismo Internacional y cuestionó su estatus como una organización neonazi, diciendo que la información para la designación era dudosa y lamentan el error.
https://t.co/5DfJkg0138


----------



## txusky_g (9 Abr 2022)

Azov en Mariupol se resisten as ser desnazificados:


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

La UE obliga a camiones de Rusia y Bielorrusia a abandonar su territorio antes del 16 de abril.


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Buenísima noticia. Solo con eso se puede asaltar Jersón y a continuación Nova Jarkova sin moverse del sitio, siempre protegidos por una defensa aérea eficaz, por supuesto.
> A ver si vemos progresos en un par de semanas.
> Lo que echo de menos para ayer es la voladura del puente de Kertch, eso podría hacerse ya y sería un revés muy duro, todo el suministro a Crimea tendría que pasar por el "corredor del Azov". No sé a qué están esperando, quizá esperan la luz verde de los gusanos cuando el puente esté ocupado por algún convoy (soñar es gratis)....
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Volar ese puente supondría tocarle el orgullo a Putin, porque es una obra personal del "faraón".
USA sabe que eso provocaría un momento de ira del señor del Kremlin. No creo que vayan a provocar momentos de ira hasta que el oso esté suficientemente desangrado.
No digo que no se vaya a hacer, pero si se hace, se hará teniendo claros cuáles serán los siguientes movimientos propios, no sólo los siguientes movimientos del señor del Kremlin.

Son sólo MIS sensaciones.

Aun así, creo que MÁS ADELANTE sí tendremos la oportunidad de ver momentos en los que se vea claramente la intención de desquiciar a Putin. Sacar de quicio a Putin dará la excusa para hacer "lo que se tiene que hacer".


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Abr 2022)

javac dijo:


> Si hay 500 cazas rusos, donde están volando?



Lo de la aviación rusa es de chiste: 6 semanas de invasión y creo que los vídeos que he visto de aviación rusa en acción no deben de ser más de 7 y de esos 3 o 4 son para mostrar el derribo de aviones por parte de los ucranianos. Como se nota que lo de poner aviones a volar es muy muy caro. Para que luego nos cuenten por aquí algunos que lo de de que el PIB de Rusia sea como el de Italia tiene muy poco que ver a la hora de invadir un país como Ucrania.


----------



## Abc123CBA (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Por eso los mataron a todos, no querían que los civiles les dijeran a los soldados sobre las bombas ocultas.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo de la aviación rusa es de chiste: 6 semanas de invasión y creo que los vídeos que he visto de aviación rusa en acción no deben de ser más de 7 y de esos 3 o 4 son para mostrar el derribo de aviones por parte de los ucranianos. Como se nota que lo de poner aviones a volar es muy muy caro. Para que luego nos cuenten por aquí algunos que lo de de que el PIB de Rusia sea como el de Italia tiene muy poco que ver a la hora de invadir un país como Ucrania.



¿quieres decir que las alarmanas anti-aereas sonaban injustificadamente en Kiev los primeros días?
¿con qué propósito?
¿Para provocar una histeria y mandar una oleada de refugiadas ucranianas a Europa?
¿Ahora que los rusos han huido del norte volveran los refigiados ucranianos a sus casas?


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿quieres decir que las alarmanas anti-aereas sonaban injustificadamente en Kiev los primeros días?
> ¿con qué propósito?
> ¿Para provocar una histeria y mandar una oleada de refugiadas ucranianas a Europa?
> ¿Ahora que los rusos han huido del norte volveran los refigiados ucranianos a sus casas?



No entiendo nada de lo que has escrito.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

Fosa común en el pueblo de Vilkhivka, oblast de Kharkiv. Los rusos acaban de abandonar a sus muertos


----------



## Chaini (9 Abr 2022)

ОЗСП АЗОВ – офіційний канал


Новини окремого загону спеціального призначення «Азов»	Офіційний сайт - www.azov.org.ua




t.me





La mitad de twitter toma los videos de este telegram, no es tan prolifico como el de kadirov.



txusky_g dijo:


> El País, igual que muchos otros, se pregunta con quién va realmente Alemania. Hasta ahora ayuda más a Rusia que a Ucranial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta guerra esta dejando el legado de Merkel por los suelos.




Para entender un poco a esta gente os dejo la felicitación navideña del 2021


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

El batallón Azov no es nazi es pura propaganda comunista, como aquí cuando llaman al pp fascista, de risa, simplemente porque a los rojos les contradicen en sus ideas. 
Batallon Azov son los freikorps del periodo de entreguerras, en el que ex combatientes de la primera, se enfrentaron a los comunistas patrocinados por el soviet ruso. Nacionalistas anticomunistas.


----------



## Chaini (9 Abr 2022)

Esto esta publicado en insta
Como no hay tetas no pasa nada


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuando Ucrania gane la guerra, Krimea volverá a ser ucraniana?
> (Pregunta retórica)




el tema es que si putin no consigue mantener el corredor del azov(cosa que parece casi imposible que pueda) mantener crimea le va a costar mucho economicamente, entre otras cosas porque no tienen agua dulce, asi que se lo tienen que llevar todo por el puente nuevo o en barco, y aun asi seria una zona desertica


caso similar a españa con ceuta y melilla laa cuales sigo sin entender para que queremos si solo nos cuestan dinero e inmigracion


vamos que crimea aunque la mantuviesen es un regalo envenenado, aparte de que imagino que las sanciones se mantienen mientras no devuelva osetia, abkhasia, donbass, crimea...y ya puestos a pedir transnistria, konigsberg y el sur de las kuriles


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 Abr 2022)

No sé si os dais cuenta que los follaputins del foro son también unos acérrimos antiespañolistas, aunque quieran hacer ver lo contrario.


----------



## Chaini (9 Abr 2022)

Lo se. Pero a pesar de estar a favor de la causa ucraniana, no hay que cerrar los ojos a las barbaridades.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lo de ganar la guerra es complicado.
> 
> Lo que yo veo más factible a día de hoy es una vuelta a la situación de pre-invasión.
> 
> öjala me equivoque.



si, pero manteniendo las sanciones tercermundizadoras y metiendo a ucrania en la ue, y en la otan junto con suecia, finlandia y austria

hasta que la devuelva un kasparov(no navalny el cual no quiere debolverla) sucesor de putin a cambio de la reintegracion en el mundo libre


----------



## terro6666 (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Para más INRI, creo que en esa zona son budistas, al menos algunos. Lo digo en serio.
> No quita para que habrá también un montón de ateos y otras religiones.



as


Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿quieres decir que las alarmanas anti-aereas sonaban injustificadamente en Kiev los primeros días?
> ¿con qué propósito?
> ¿Para provocar una histeria y mandar una oleada de refugiadas ucranianas a Europa?
> ¿Ahora que los rusos han huido del norte volveran los refigiados ucranianos a sus casas?



Las alarmas también son por misiles o bombardeo artillero.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: YouTube ha bloqueado el canal del parlamento de Rusia


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los de Bucha se lo tenían bien merecido por comer Nutella



y tienen lavadoras!!

automáticas!!

emosioenagaños, la madre patria es un chabolo mientras los oligarcas tienen yates de tropecientos millones amarraos en mónaco y tal


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el tema es que si putin no consigue mantener el corredor del azov(cosa que parece casi imposible que pueda) mantener crimea le va a costar mucho economicamente, entre otras cosas porque no tienen agua dulce, asi que se lo tienen que llevar todo por el puente nuevo o en barco, y aun asi seria una zona desertica.



Para el consumo humano construyeron también una planta desalinizadora.
Otra cosa es lo que bien comentas de la erosión de la tierra. Por eso los ruskies volaron al principio de la guerra un dique para que el flujo de agua llegase a las tierras de Krimea. Según tengo entendido.


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los de Bucha se lo tenían bien merecido por comer Nutella



Que digan esto, unido a las imágenes que hemos visto de como muchos soldados del ejercito ruso son de las zonas más turcomongolas de Rusia, muestra eso que es cierto que el ejercito putinesco en Ucrania está formado por soldados de las zonas más pobres y atrasadas de Rusia. Así que al final lo de la horda turcochina atacando Ucrania es verdad.


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> si, pero manteniendo las sanciones tercermundizadoras y *metiendo a ucrania en la ue*, y en la otan junto con suecia, finlandia y austria



Siento venir a aguar la fiesta, pero Ukrania no va entrar en la UE tan pronto como muchos piensan.
Tiene que "homologar" "muchas cosas" y eso lleva muchos años.
Por supuesto, cualquier país que no tenga solventado el tema territorial o mantenga reminiscencias de intentar cambiar fronteras (p.e.: Serbia) puede seguir esperando.


----------



## paconan (9 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas , sin confirmar,
Hay mas información sobre este hecho?

Un soldado ruso Aleksei Bychkov violó a un niño ucraniano, filmó la violación y la publicó en Telegram. Cuando publican esto uno ni se imagina lo que hacen con las cámaras apagadas.


Esto es un infierno - Alexey Bychkov, sirve en las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa Se burla de un bebé y le dispara, calificándolo de "video feroz" A continuación se muestra un video de TW: pedofilia, violencia







según parece está identificado

Alexey Bychkov, nacido el 1 de mayo de 1997, pasaporte 0711N534822 del 12 de mayo de 2011, registrado: Territorio de Stavropol, p. Kievka, c. Stepnaya, 47, tel. (961) 472-77-10, licencia de conducir 2623N938001 de fecha 08/08/2015.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> A ver si occidente tiene cojones y manda a Rusia a la edad media.
> Nos llevan jodiendo 100 años.




100?

Un dato


El unico gran pais que no reconocio a Isabel II como reina de España en 1833 fue el imperio ruso
Retiraron a su embajador 
No lo hizo hasta 1850 y durante 20 años mantuvo una politica de medio apoyo al candidato carlista


Por que? Que mas les daba?


Igual que ahora con el proces
Joder por joder


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Siento venir a aguar la fiesta, pero Ukrania no va entrar en la UE tan pronto como muchos piensan.
> Tiene que "homologar" "muchas cosas" y eso lleva muchos años.
> Por supuesto, cualquier país que no tenga solventado el tema territorial o mantenga reminiscencias de intentar cambiar fronteras (p.e.: Serbia) puede seguir esperando.



Me autocito para poner en contexto este post y enlazar esto de abajo:








Adhesión de Serbia a la Unión Europea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Serbia en estos momentos tiene un gobierno europeísta, pero la voluntad europeísta la van a tener que seguir manteniendo durante las póximas legislaturas. A Serbia le queda todavía un laaaaargo camino por recorrer para entrar en la UE, en mi opinión.
Y supongo que le harán firmar "cositas" en relación a que renuncian a "tentaciones del pasado".


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el tema es que si putin no consigue mantener el corredor del azov(cosa que parece casi imposible que pueda) mantener crimea le va a costar mucho economicamente, entre otras cosas porque no tienen agua dulce, asi que se lo tienen que llevar todo por el puente nuevo o en barco, y aun asi seria una zona desertica
> 
> 
> caso similar a españa con ceuta y melilla laa cuales sigo sin entender para que queremos si solo nos cuestan dinero e inmigracion
> ...



Pues facil, CyM son España y no se tocan. Si van a a por ellas, guerra total y leña al mono, perdón moro.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El pak 50 es puro embuste, propaganda comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tienen problemas con los motores, quieren que este avión tenga unos motores con capacidad supersónica sin post-combustión (lo que le daría una ventaja táctica considerable al aumentar su autonomía y su velocidad en misiones largas de incursión). Es una capacidad que (que yo sepa) solo la tienen el F-22, el F-35, el EF-2000 y el Rafale, y puede que me deje algunos más, ya que es una tecnología que lleva ya más de 30 años (desde que se fabricaron los prototipos del F-22 y el EF-2000).

Creo que los rusos han logrado copiar la tecnología pero todavía no han conseguido fabricar un motor con dicha capacidad y una fiabilidad aceptable.

Fijémonos en esta foto, los motores no llevan aislante térmico, no se les ve pintados sino al aire. Eso en combate significaría que ese avión es muy vulnerable a misiles guiados por infra-rojo. Hombre, supongo que lo solucionarán, pero demuestra que tienen un problema con los motores. 










------------------

Ahora veamos un SU-34, ya con su aislante térmico y su pintura térmica:


----------



## javac (9 Abr 2022)

Creo que la ausencia de viaje a ucrania y Rusia permite que la gente no tenga perspectiva
Ese desconocimiento del terreno permite entronizar situaciones y gobiernos, visitad por favor los dos países

Ucrania era el país más pobre de europa el verano pasado, una turquia en los 90. Lleno de gente acogedora genial, muchas tías y un montón de tipos con afición y disparar, sitio súper recomendado de visitar.

Rusia es el ejemplo de un país fracturado sin clase media, Moscú lleno de ultra ricos, pibones descomunales vestidas de alta costura. Y lugares arrasados de la Extremadura o Soria profunda de los 80
La noche de Moscú da para mucho

Putin hizo prosperar un país, pero el que se benefició al final es el que estaba cerca del poder, que se hizo ultrarrico con antiguos recursos nacionales. Están mejor que en el 96, pero falta clase media.

Las clases altas desprecian a las bajas, no ha cambiado nada en 300 años.

Lamentablemente, la Rusia profunda es una sociedad poco evolucionada con el cuento del antiguo imperio urss. Muchos y muchas emigran.
Dubai está lleno de rusas pizpis de buen ver, también Tailandia

Soy un enamorado de los diseños de aviones rusos, me parecen increíbles. Pero su gestión y mantenimiento se podrían resumir en dos folios, en una escuela de primaria.

Fabrican aviones para que duren 1500 horas
Fabricaron 1.5 antonov 225, no queda ninguno
Fabricaron pocos antonov 124 y ahora son ucranianos
Fueron a Indonesia a vender tupolev y se les estrelló el avion demostrador


Recuerdo haber leído mucho de ingeniería de estructuras y diseño ruso, como timoshenko, pero de logistica no recuerdo haber encontrado ningún libro ruso recomendado. El modelo que se estudia es el de Amazon, y el de marketing el de Elon musk, que es un vendedor de motos

Es una potencia militar? Todavía sí
Se debe a la guerra fría? Si
Pero tienen barcos, instalaciones y submarinos abandonados por todos los sitios, estan llenos de chatarra.
No lo pueden mantener
Son punteros en tecnologia? No

Edito, el su 57 no son capaces de desarrollarlo como 5 generación y abandonan el proyecto. Usa y China sí tienen 5 generación 

Tendrían que darle al reset, reciclar y reducir a sistemas menores más eficientes


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



estos van mejor pertrechados que los rusos


al final, los ruski están perdiendo porque tienen peor material y perores estrategias, pero como son tantos, compensan, aunque en esto de tomar kiev no les ha servido de nada


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Abr 2022)

Muchos orcos muertos.


----------



## esNecesario (9 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Eso parece:
> 
> *Mason Clark y Kateryna Stepanenko
> 
> ...




Estoy desactualizado y no me queda claro la situación exacta de Mauripol. Según ese mapa... ¿Mauripol no está totalmente cercada, puede recibir suministros por tierra?


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas , sin confirmar,
> Hay mas información sobre este hecho?
> 
> Un soldado ruso Aleksei Bychkov violó a un niño ucraniano, filmó la violación y la publicó en Telegram. Cuando publican esto uno ni se imagina lo que hacen con las cámaras apagadas.
> ...




Luego que si se maltrata a los soldados orcos capturados. A este habría que sacarle el corazón con una cucharilla de café, lentamente, y añadiendo limón y sal cada vez que se hurga con la cucharilla.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas , sin confirmar,
> Hay mas información sobre este hecho?
> 
> Un soldado ruso Aleksei Bychkov violó a un niño ucraniano, filmó la violación y la publicó en Telegram. Cuando publican esto uno ni se imagina lo que hacen con las cámaras apagadas.
> ...



A ver si con un poco de suerte lo vemos hecho a l' ast



esNecesario dijo:


> Creo que los rusos han logrado copiar la tecnología pero todavía no han conseguido fabricar un motor con dicha capacidad y una fiabilidad aceptable.



Pues yo creo que los rusos son todo un fake. Todo.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Siento venir a aguar la fiesta, pero Ukrania no va entrar en la UE tan pronto como muchos piensan.
> Tiene que "homologar" "muchas cosas" y eso lleva muchos años.
> Por supuesto, cualquier país que no tenga solventado el tema territorial o mantenga reminiscencias de intentar cambiar fronteras (p.e.: Serbia) puede seguir esperando.




en teoria es un proceso de decadas, en la practica hace mas el que quiere que el que puede y como alemania y francia quieran, quien se va a oponer? 

lo vimos con los estados de emergencia, en teoria habia muuuuchas cosas que no se podian hacer legalmente y al final lo que pone un papel se lo puede uno fumar tranquilamente


si entraron rumania y compañia no veo porque no va a entrar la mundialmente admirada ucrania

es la niña bonita del panorama

ademas que los usa van a ser muuuy favorables a ello


por curiosidad, cuales son esos cambios que tendrian que hacer? porque si es por cambiar algo de la constitucion se hace en horas


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estoy desactualizado y no me queda claro la situación exacta de Mauripol. Según ese mapa... ¿Mauripol no está totalmente cercada, puede recibir suministros por tierra?




Hasta hace muy pocos días recibía suministro a través de helicópteros que entraban furtivamente volando a diez metros de altura para evitar los radares.
Ahora parece que no recibe nada. 
Bastante están aguantando. Si los ucranianos consiguieran levantar el asedio sería la leche, pero no lo veo. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> Por curiosidad, cuales son esos cambios que tendrian que hacer? porque si es por cambiar algo de la constitucion se hace en horas



Como ejemplo tienes los puntos que le evalúan a Serbia:


Karamba dijo:


> Adhesión de Serbia a la Unión Europea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

ni idea de cuanto mas caro sera que de habitual por que en *holanda* ya es algo mas caro creo que en españa

pero vamos 6 pavos por una botetilla de *aceite de girasol *en ese super en particular . no esta nada mal

Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine"

86.1K views07:18


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues facil, CyM son España y no se tocan. Si van a a por ellas, guerra total y leña al mono, perdón moro.



no digo que si son atacadas no haya que aplastar en la medida de nuestras posibilidades a quien lo haga, lo que digo es que deberiamos abandonarlas de motu propio porque no nos aportan absolutamente nada positivo y si muchas cosas negativas, principalmente aon un pozo sin fondo de gastar dinero y de inmigracion


ademas que ai ves videos la mayoria de los españoles ya las han abandonado, la inmensa mayoria es morisma de la que vive de paguicas en el parque toso el dia con chilaba y 7 hijos


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Como ejemplo tienes los puntos que le evalúan a Serbia:




insisto, el proceso normal es el que tu dices, pero a ucrania la van a meter por todos los atajos, les van a quitar a todos los muevepapeles del medio. 

Mira esta noticia justo de ayer:

"En este sobre, querido Volodímir, hay un avance importante hacia la adhesión a la UE. El cuestionario que contiene será el punto de partida de nuestros debates en las próximas semanas. Aquí comienza tu camino hacia Europa y la Unión Europea. No será, como es habitual, una cuestión de años para formarnos esta opinión, sino creo que será una cuestión de semanas si colaboramos estrechamente. Por lo tanto, aquí tiene, querido Volodímir", ha destacado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea.










Bruselas promete acelerar el examen de adhesión de Ucrania a la UE


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea ha prometido este viernes al presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, que su institución elaborará el informe sobre la candidatura para el proceso de adhesión de su país a la UE "en semanas", una vez que responda a las preguntas del informe que le ha entregado.




es.euronews.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Infiltrados hasta en la cama del khan:
> 
> *Ucrania: dentro de los intentos de los espías para detener la guerra*
> 
> ...



Vaya sacada de rabo de USA/UK


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> "En este sobre, querido Volodímir, hay un avance importante hacia la adhesión a la UE. El cuestionario que contiene será el punto de partida de nuestros debates en las próximas semanas. *Aquí comienza tu camino* hacia Europa y la Unión Europea. No será, como es habitual, una cuestión de años para formarnos esta opinión, sino creo que será una cuestión de semanas si colaboramos estrechamente. Por lo tanto, aquí tiene, querido Volodímir", ha destacado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero insisto (sólo es MI opinión), que esa visión está más cerca del voluntarismo que de la realidad.
Si Ukrania como país tiene y sigue teniendo una voluntad de adhesión, a mí me parece perfecto. Zelensky está jugando bastante bien sus bazas y hace bien en aprovechar el momento y meter presión. Los Klitschko también hacen una labor muy importante; hablan continuamente de _«nuestros valores europeos»._

Ahora bajando a la realidad: La noticia se puede resumir en las 4 palabras que he realzado en color de tu post.

MI OPINIÓN, es que Ukrania entrará antes en la OTAN que en la UE, con eso te lo digo todo.

La política es un "arte" en el que tienen tanta importancia las "teatralizaciones"/"rituales"/"liturgias" como los hechos consumados. 
¿Es importante la noticia que posteas? SÍ. Pero la UE no se va a pringar sin que se resuelvan antes muuuuchas cuestiones, entre ellas, el desenlace de la guerra. Por eso es importante que Ukrania vuelva a una situación territorial pre 2014. Y yo a la guerra le veo años por delante, a no ser que haya algún acelerador/catalizador. Siento ser tan pesimista. Y, por supuesto, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no digo que si son atacadas no haya que aplastar en la medida de nuestras posibilidades a quien lo haga, lo que digo es que deberiamos abandonarlas de motu propio porque no nos aportan absolutamente nada positivo y si muchas cosas negativas, principalmente aon un pozo sin fondo de gastar dinero y de inmigracion
> 
> 
> ademas que ai ves videos la mayoria de los españoles ya las han abandonado, la inmensa mayoria es morisma de la que vive de paguicas en el parque toso el dia con chilaba y 7 hijos



Da igual son España y no se regalan. Si acaso tú provincia mejor.


----------



## elena francis (9 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas , sin confirmar,
> Hay mas información sobre este hecho?
> 
> Un soldado ruso Aleksei Bychkov violó a un niño ucraniano, filmó la violación y la publicó en Telegram. Cuando publican esto uno ni se imagina lo que hacen con las cámaras apagadas.
> ...



Te ruego por favor que elimines el vídeo del bebé. Voy a denunciarlo ahora mismo a telemáticos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Da igual son España y no se regalan. Si acaso tú provincia mejor.




pues corre, vete a recuperarlas porque de facto ya son marruecos desde hace mucho

de españa solo tienen las paguicas


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (9 Abr 2022)

Al parecer es de hoy. Pues eso: surprise!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Al parecer es de hoy. Pues eso: surprise!



Creo que sin lugar a dudas Reino Unido ha sido el país que más se ha involucrado con la ayuda a Ucrania en todos los aspectos, muy seguido de Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Turquía, Polonia, Suecia, Eslovaquia y Estados Unidos.

Y a mí personalmente, el papel de Perro Sanxe/PSOE me ha parecido bueno. ¿Podían hacer más? Sin lugar a dudas

PD: espectacular la habitación en la que se han reunido, increíble decoración y motivos.


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Al parecer es de hoy. Pues eso: surprise!





Esta guerra podría haber sido completamente distinta sin Boris.

Si por Macron fuera, todavía estaría negociando con Putin y toda la UE se mantendría incapaz de mover un dedo para ayudar a Ucrania a la espera de que termine de hablar.


----------



## paconan (9 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Te ruego por favor que elimines el vídeo del bebé. Voy a denunciarlo ahora mismo a telemáticos.



No te molestes en denunciar, de hecho ya está denunciado en otras instancias a otros niveles
ya está eliminado y también esta borrado en tw
Lo que interesa ahora es que el sujeto está identificado y se podrá investigar


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creo que sin lugar a dudas Reino Unido ha sido el país que más se ha involucrado con la ayuda a Ucrania en todos los aspectos, muy seguido de Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Turquía, Polonia, Suecia, Eslovaquia y Estados Unidos.
> 
> Y a mí personalmente, el papel de Perro Sanxe/PSOE me ha parecido bueno. ¿Podían hacer más? Sin lugar a dudas
> 
> PD: espectacular la habitación en la que se han reunido, increíble decoración y motivos.



si hubiesen pillado a los peperros en el gobierno, espanya hubiera estado mas motivada, perro no tiene nada personal con los rusos. Gb esta muy quemada de los envenenamientos en su propio territorio y de las ingerencias en el programa nuclear de los submarinos ingleses.


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Esta guerra podría haber sido completamente distinta sin Boris.
> 
> Si por Macron fuera, todavía estaría negociando con Putin y toda la UE se mantendría incapaz de mover un dedo para ayudar a Ucrania a la espera de que termine de hablar.



Borrel también ha hecho mucho.


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)

Todo es espantoso en este video. Los hijosdeputa barbudos y su sonrisita, los gritos de la mujer, tiros, los barbudos riéndose de que casi les matan los propios rusos. Parece que matan a la mujer de un tiro... pero en otro video largo se la oye luego. 

Esto es lo que apoya la BASURA proputin a sueldo. Esa gente es cómplice y ha de pagar.




I translated from russian subtitles:

1: Look at what ours (our army) have done to us! All of those buildings were intact, our shot at us and look at what's happening here now.

2: Show that building!

1:Everything is destroyed, they almost killed us.

2: Look there, they destroyed us!

1: They almost killed us, Murad, almost killes us. Destroyed everything to the ground!

The woman screams "Natasha!" someone's name...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si hubiesen pillado a los peperros en el gobierno, espanya hubiera estado mas motivada, perro no tiene nada personal con los rusos. Gb esta muy quemada de los envenenamientos en su propio territorio y de las ingerencias en el programa nuclear de los submarinos ingleses.



No se yo, si estuviera el PP gobernando, sólo por el hecho de plantear enviar armas, tendrías 500 manifas antiguerra por las calles día sí y día también. Al PP le dejaron el estigma de partido de la guerra porque Aznar apoyó la invasión de Irak (aunque no participó en ella), le llaman incluso "genocida"...

Por cierto, nuevo paquete de ayuda de Eslovaquia:


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Abr 2022)

El peor macron actuando como un traidor pelele de Putin. Y espérate que no gane le pen que esta financiada por putin. Francia siempre actuando contra Europa


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)

Putinia, la verdadera libertac y saluc. 

Zhukov y compañía, espero que los de delitos telemáticos os encuentren y os empuren como os merecéis por apología del genocidio.


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)

Son suj costumbrej


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creo que sin lugar a dudas Reino Unido ha sido el país que más se ha involucrado con la ayuda a Ucrania en todos los aspectos, muy seguido de Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Turquía, Polonia, Suecia, Eslovaquia y Estados Unidos.
> 
> Y a mí personalmente, el papel de Perro Sanxe/PSOE me ha parecido bueno. ¿Podían hacer más? Sin lugar a dudas
> 
> PD: espectacular la habitación en la que se han reunido, increíble decoración y motivos.



La guerra de Ucrania era necesaria para que Londres pudiese controlar la UE, ellos sabian que no podian controlar la UE desde dentro, sentandose detras de Alemania y al lado de Francia y siempre al albur del eje Paris-Berlin, pero si pueden controlarla y dominarla desde fuera, no se lanzaron al Brexit sin agenda, y en la agenda estaba escrita la guerra de Ucrania para cortar el acceso de la UE a la energia rusa y hacerla dependiente del Golfo Persico..osea de Londres.

Gran jugada de los britanicos, Alemania (Europa) vuelve a estar sometida.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Son suj costumbrej



Ná. Todos son miembros del Batallón Azov...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Muchos orcos muertos.



ya tiraran mas reservistas a la picadora de carne


----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania era necesaria para que Londres pudiese controlar la UE, ellos sabian que no podian controlar la UE desde dentro, sentandose detras de Alemania y al lado de Francia y siempre al albur del eje Paris-Berlin, pero si pueden controlarla y dominarla desde fuera, no se lanzaron al Brexit sin agenda, y en la agenda estaba escrita la guerra de Ucrania para cortar el acceso de la UE a la energia rusa y hacerla dependiente del Golfo Persico..osea de Londres.
> 
> Gran jugada de los britanicos, Alemania (Europa) vuelve a estar sometida.



Dejad de repetir la tontería esa de que la guerra es para que la UE sea dependiente del gas de nosequién.
La UE no tiene reservas de gas propias (o no quiere tenerlas al rechazar el fraking) por lo tanto siempre va a ser dependiente de algún tercero.
Y actualmente el peor tercero del que ser dependiente es Putin. 
La guerra la ha provocado Rusia al desestabilizar Ucrania y posteriormente invadirla, pero aunque fuera por el gas como decís, mejor ser dependientes del gas del Golfo o del de los americanos que ser dependientes del gas de un dictador que quiere montarse su nueva gran Rusia a costa de Europa.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Dejad de repetir la tontería esa de que la guerra es para que la UE sea dependiente del gas de nosequién.
> La UE no tiene reservas de gas propias (o no quiere tenerlas al rechazar el fraking) por lo tanto siempre va a ser dependiente de algún tercero.
> Y actualmente el peor tercero del que ser dependiente es Putin.
> La guerra la ha provocado Rusia al desestabilizar Ucrania y posteriormente invadirla, pero aunque fuera por el gas como decís, mejor ser dependientes del gas del Golfo o del de los americanos que ser dependientes del gas de un dictador que quiere montarse su nueva gran Rusia a costa de Europa.



Europa solo tiene 3 fuentes de energia de las que suplirse: Norteamerica, Golfo Persico y Rusia, las dos primeras las controla el eje Wahington - Londres, la tercera Moscu, al suprimirse la tercera ya solo quedan las fuentes controladas por Washington - Londres y de ellos se depende completamente, es una obviedad, ya no hay alternativa.

No es solo el suministro domestico, es sobre todo el industrial, con el precio de la energia Londres controlara que de cada coche que fabriquen los alemanes, que beneficio se queda en Alemania, y que beneficio se va a Londres, y asi con cada output de la industria europea.

Simplemente es una jugada magistral, tener a millones de remeros continentales trabajando para ti por haber sabido tocar las teclas necesarias en Riad, en Washington, en Bruselas o en Kiev.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

Igual se ha puesto, pero este artículo habla bastante mal de la profesionalidad de los oficiales españoles:









Por qué militares próximos a Vox y Podemos sostienen que Putin se defiende de la OTAN


Los análisis con sesgo prorruso de altos cargos del Ejército retirados se ha convertido en un llamativo fenómeno desde el inicio del conflicto.




www.elespanol.com






Este otro artículo es una brillante recopilación de cosas de GisbeRT, Sivaya, Talegón e Irina, así como su compenetración:









Así agitan las redes (Twitter) los prorrusos en España a favor de Vladimir Putin


Son cuatro las personas que han destacado en redes sociales por su actividad en favor de Kremlin para sorpresa de muchos




theobjective.com


----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Europa solo tiene 3 fuentes de energia de las que suplirse: Norteamerica, Golfo Persico y Rusia, las dos primeras las controla el eje Wahington - Londres, la tercera Moscu, al suprimirse la tercera ya solo quedan las fuentes controladas por Washington - Londres y de ellos se depende completamente, es una obviedad, ya no hay alternativa.
> 
> No es solo el suministro domestico, es sobre todo el industrial, con el precio de la energia Londres controlara que de cada coche que fabriquen los alemanes, que beneficio se queda en Alemania, y que beneficio se va a Londres, y asi con cada output de la industria europea.
> 
> Simplemente es una jugada magistral, tener a millones de remeros continentales trabajando para ti por haber sabido tocar las teclas necesarias en Riad, en Washington, en Bruselas o en Kiev.



Eso, a repetir como un loro la propaganda del Kremlin. Tu mismo.
Te lo vuelvo a decir, aunque fuera cierto lo que dices, mejor depender de Londres o de Washington que de Moscú.
Pero es que no es cierto lo que dices, la guerra civil de Ucrania fue instigada y financiada por Putin, la posterior invasión la ha ordenado Putin, y o se le para ahora o la guerra se extenderá cada vez a más países.


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Esta guerra podría haber sido completamente distinta sin Boris.
> 
> Si por Macron fuera, todavía estaría negociando con Putin y toda la UE se mantendría incapaz de mover un dedo para ayudar a Ucrania a la espera de que termine de hablar.



Y Macron es el más anti-horda de los franceses, el resto son directamente colaboracionistas o comprados. Los gabachos siguen siendo los mismos maricas que se rindieron cuando Guderian sacó unos cuantos tanques…


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Matar, violar y robar niños. La trinidad de la horda.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Europa solo tiene 3 fuentes de energia de las que suplirse: Norteamerica, Golfo Persico y Rusia, las dos primeras las controla el eje Wahington - Londres, la tercera Moscu, al suprimirse la tercera ya solo quedan las fuentes controladas por Washington - Londres y de ellos se depende completamente, es una obviedad, ya no hay alternativa.



Llámame loco, pero diría que hay más fuentes: golfo de Guinea (Nigeria, Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial...), el norte de África (Argelia-Libia), el mar Caspio (Azerbaiyán, Turkmenistán...), más las fuentes de la propia Europa sin Rusia...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Abr 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Ná. Todos son miembros del Batallón Azov...



¿Os dais cuenta de que solo se ve a un pavo con barba? Y Con barba normal, no de chivo.


----------



## iases (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Europa solo tiene 3 fuentes de energia de las que suplirse: Norteamerica, Golfo Persico y Rusia, las dos primeras las controla el eje Wahington - Londres, la tercera Moscu, al suprimirse la tercera ya solo quedan las fuentes controladas por Washington - Londres y de ellos se depende completamente, es una obviedad, ya no hay alternativa.
> 
> No es solo el suministro domestico, es sobre todo el industrial, con el precio de la energia Londres controlara que de cada coche que fabriquen los alemanes, que beneficio se queda en Alemania, y que beneficio se va a Londres, y asi con cada output de la industria europea.
> 
> Simplemente es una jugada magistral, tener a millones de remeros continentales trabajando para ti por haber sabido tocar las teclas necesarias en Riad, en Washington, en Bruselas o en Kiev.



Noruega, Argelia, Angola, Venezuela, Canadá........... Eólica, solar, hidráulica........


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Llámame loco, pero diría que hay más fuentes: golfo de Guinea (Nigeria, Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial...), el norte de África (Argelia-Libia), el mar Caspio (Azerbaiyán, Turkmenistán...), más las fuentes de la propia Europa sin Rusia...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019273
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019274



Las fuentes fuera de Norteamerica, Golfo Persico son o menores, o inaccesibles o tienen otros mercados compradores, etc...

La guerra de Ucrania de hecho empezo, hace 8 años por esto, Qatar le pidio a el Assad meter un gasoducto por Siria para vender su gas en Europa, el Assad (alawita) les dijo que no, los qataries se fueron a Londres para pedir ayuda, estos avisaron a Washington y juntos empezaron la guerra de Siria para poner un gobierno islamista sunita y meter y vender el gas Catari en Europa, como los rusos estaban en Siria, el Nobel Obama le dijo a Putin que se largase de Siria, este les dijo que no y en respuesta activaron el Maidan...y hasta hoy


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Eso, a repetir como un loro la propaganda del Kremlin. Tu mismo.
> Te lo vuelvo a decir, aunque fuera cierto lo que dices, mejor depender de Londres o de Washington que de Moscú.
> Pero es que no es cierto lo que dices, la guerra civil de Ucrania fue instigada y financiada por Putin, la posterior invasión la ha ordenado Putin, y o se le para ahora o la guerra se extenderá cada vez a más países.



No manipules, yo no he defendido ser dependientes de Moscu, he defendido que cuantas mas alternativas mejor, como en todos los mercados, antes habia 2, ahora solo quedara 1 y eso significa monopolio y fijacion de precios.

El inicio del conflicto fue instigado y financiado por USA, UK, Israel, Polonia y Lituania hace ya muchos años, el Kremlin solo ha ido a contracorriente, alguna vez con acierto (Crimea), otras con desacierto, hasta la gran cagada de Z.


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Principales oleoductos y gasoductos naturales existentes y planificados que suministran petróleo y gas ruso a Europa:












Rosneft - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No manipules, yo no he defendido ser dependientes de Moscu, he defendido que cuantas mas alternativas mejor, como en todos los mercados, antes habia 2, ahora solo quedara 1 y eso significa monopolio y fijacion de precios.
> 
> El inicio del conflicto fue instigado y financiado por USA, UK, Israel, Polonia y Lituania hace ya muchos años, el Kremlin solo ha ido a contracorriente, alguna vez con acierto (Crimea), otras con desacierto, hasta la gran cagada de Z.



No manipulo. Tú dices que ésta guerra es para eliminar al actor ruso del suministro de gas. Eso es dejar de ser dependiente de él. Lo que te estoy diciendo es que aunque fuera cierto que el motivo de la guerra fuera ese, seguiría siendo algo positivo dejar de depender de un dictador que está dispuesto a empezar guerras en Europa para intentar revivir viejas glorias patrióticas.

En la tontería esa de que esto lo han empezado todos esos países que nombras no voy a insistir más porque con los que les compráis la propaganda al Kremlin es imposible razonar. La realidad es que Putin nunca ha querido ver a Ucrania como país independiente, que no ha querido tolerar que Ucrania libremente haya decidido acercarse a Europa, y que desde entonces lleva torpedeando la estabilidad del país, primero controlando al presidente ucraniano (y provocando el Euromaidan), luego financiando y armando a las milicias del Donbas, luego invadiendo Crimea y finalmente invadiendo Ucrania entera. Pero si prefieres creerte cualquiera de los mil motivos que se ha inventado el Kremlin para la guerra, desde lo del gas hasta los laboratorios de armas biológicas, pues tu mismo.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ese puente es un objetivo militar de primerísimo orden
> igual los checos podrían fabricarles bajo licencia y en masa misiles de crucero Neptuno que lo mismo valen para un roto que un descosido, a 300Km de autonomia de vuelo ya llegarían.
> 
> 
> ...



Puede que los EEUU hayan fijado una línea roja a los ucranianos por lo de la disuasión nuclear: nada de ataque a territorio ruso, entendiendo como tal el puente y Crimea. Puede que les hayan dicho que las reglas de juego no escritas dictan que se tienen que comportar como defensores, no como atacantes, puede ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

No queda diesel para el campo


Ya hay países que no consiguen suministrar combustible a su maquinaria agrícola: https://www.bloomberglinea.com/2022/04/07/falta-de-gasoil-en-argentina-escasez-de-diesel-causa-estragos-en-inicio-de-cosecha/?outputType=amp En breve Pakistán, India, Sri-Lanka, Egipto... se verán inmersos en una...




www.burbuja.info






ni idea de cuanto mas caro sera que de habitual por que en *holanda* ya es algo mas caro creo que en españa

pero vamos 6 pavos por una botetilla de *aceite de girasol *en ese super en particular . no esta nada mal

Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine"

86.1K views07:18

 




​ VAIS A EJERCER POR EL BLOQUEO ARTIFICIAL

Y LO SABEIS






Y LO SABES

​


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Major Russian natural gas basins *in 2000*:





Natural gas pipelines from Russia to Europe in 2009:
El mapa es un poco viejo porque no aparece el NordStream 2, por ejemplo. Pero para hacerse una idea




Countries by natural gas *proven reserves* (2014). Russia has the world's largest reserves:



Fuente:








Gazprom - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ungaunga (9 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y Macron es el más anti-horda de los franceses, el resto son directamente colaboracionistas o comprados. Los gabachos siguen siendo los mismos maricas que se rindieron cuando Guderian sacó unos cuantos tanques…



A Macron le ha pillado todo esto con las bragas tan abajo que se ha terminado follado a su jefe de inteligencia por inútil.


----------



## paconan (9 Abr 2022)

*Polonia compra 250 tanques Abrams para disuadir las amenazas rusas*
Polonia ha comprado 250 de la variante M1A2 SEPv3 del tanque Abrams.








Poland Buys 250 Abrams Tanks to Deter Russian Threats


Poland has purchased 250 of the M1A2 SEPv3 variant of the Abrams tank.




nationalinterest.org





Ya estan llegando


----------



## Fiallo (9 Abr 2022)

javac dijo:


> A mi entender
> Zelinsky es un fenómeno usando los medios
> Todo el mundo se pone de parte del agredido
> Cuanto más dura la guerra, más pierde Rusia en dinero, las guerras son caras de mantener
> ...



Marruecos esta comprando drones para los blindados argelinos.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fosa común en el pueblo de Vilkhivka, oblast de Kharkiv. Los rusos acaban de abandonar a sus muertos



Los cuervos deben estar poniéndose las botas con los ojos de la gente. 

No hay manera de que el ser humano aprenda, una y otra vez sigue en las mismas.

De Goya, hay muchísimas más (Los Desastres de la Guerra), valió de poco su denuncia:


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No manipulo. Tú dices que ésta guerra es para eliminar al actor ruso del suministro de gas. Eso es dejar de ser dependiente de él. Lo que te estoy diciendo es que aunque fuera cierto que el motivo de la guerra fuera ese, seguiría siendo algo positivo dejar de depender de un dictador que está dispuesto a empezar guerras en Europa para intentar revivir viejas glorias patrióticas.
> 
> En la tontería esa de que esto lo han empezado todos esos países que nombras no voy a insistir más porque con los que les compráis la propaganda al Kremlin es imposible razonar. La realidad es que Putin nunca ha querido ver a Ucrania como país independiente, que no ha querido tolerar que Ucrania libremente haya decidido acercarse a Europa, y que desde entonces lleva torpedeando la estabilidad del país, primero controlando al presidente ucraniano (y provocando el Euromaidan), luego financiando y armando a las milicias del Donbas, luego invadiendo Crimea y finalmente invadiendo Ucrania entera. Pero si prefieres creerte cualquiera de los mil motivos que se ha inventado el Kremlin para la guerra, desde lo del gas hasta los laboratorios de armas biológicas, pues tu mismo.



La guerra tiene varios motivos, eliminar al actor ruso del suministro energetico a Europa y hacerla dependiente de USA/UK es uno de ellos, de lo mas importantes.
Reinsito en pedirte que no manipules burdamente mis palabras, yo defiendo que Europa debe tener varias altenativas de suministro energetico, ser dependientes solo de USA/UK es nefasto, por eso mientras USA/UK atizaban la guerra Francia y Alemania intentaban evitarla, son conscientes de que la elite inglesa es como minimo tan cabrona como la rusa y odian a Europa bastante mas que la rusa.
El presidente ucraniano (Yanukovich), fue elegido en las urnas en unas elecciones muy monitorizadas por la comunidad internacional por el precedente de la revolucion naranja, y fue derribado por un golpe de estado de aquellos que no aceptaban una Ucrania plural (ultras del oeste), ni democratica y por aquellos que solo buscaban un proxy para la guerra geoestrategica (USA/UK).


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Abr 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> La situación geográfica de la ciudad con los frentes actuales, en principio, favorece la entrada de las tropas ucranianas.
> No quiero ser cenizo, pero creo que hay se van a encontrar un Bucha 2, a lo bestia...
> En los satélites se veía que habían cavado muchas tumbas.



Por eso comento lo de la opinión pública, no creo que el mundo pueda cerrar los ojos a lo que hayan podido liar allí.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> si, pero manteniendo las sanciones tercermundizadoras y metiendo a ucrania en la ue, y en la otan junto con suecia, finlandia y austria
> 
> hasta que la devuelva un kasparov(no navalny el cual no quiere debolverla) sucesor de putin a cambio de la reintegracion en el mundo libre



Kasparov seria una buena elección para exorcizar el espíritu turcochino del ruso medio e integrar a Rusia a la UE. Los jóvenes de etnia rusa cada vez piensan más como el ajedrecista a diferencia de los boomer soviéticos.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el tema es que si putin no consigue mantener el corredor del azov(cosa que parece casi imposible que pueda) mantener crimea le va a costar mucho economicamente, entre otras cosas porque no tienen agua dulce, asi que se lo tienen que llevar todo por el puente nuevo o en barco, y aun asi seria una zona desertica
> 
> 
> caso similar a españa con ceuta y melilla laa cuales sigo sin entender para que queremos si solo nos cuestan dinero e inmigracion
> ...



Ceuta y Melilla valen lo que Soria y Teruel. ¿Qué aportan económicamente de gran valor estas provincias? (Pregunta retórica)

Tanto Ceuta como Melilla como Soria como Teruel aportan porque son territorio español y porque están habitadas por españoles. Si pensamos de otro modo lo mejor es empezar a vender la nación a trozos y que los ciudadanos de los diferentes trozos imploren a la Mare de Déu dels Desamparats para que su trozo no caiga en según qué manos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Reino Unido dijo que enviará 120 vehículos blindados + nuevos sistemas de misiles antibuque para apoyar a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
Anuncio realizado después de conversaciones en Kyiv entre @BorisJohnson y @ZelenskyyUa. El primer ministro del Reino Unido hizo su primera visita a Ucrania desde que Rusia invadió

La reunión ha traído sus frutos.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Llámame loco, pero diría que hay más fuentes: golfo de Guinea (Nigeria, Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial...), el norte de África (Argelia-Libia), el mar Caspio (Azerbaiyán, Turkmenistán...), más las fuentes de la propia Europa sin Rusia...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019273
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019274



Por cierto la lista rearfirma mis palabras:

Toma los 10 primeros productores:

Gas:

Control Anglo: USA, Canada, Qatar, Australia Arabia Saudi, Kwait.


No control Anglo: Rusia ( en guerra ),, Iran (sancionado), China (autoconsumo), quedan Noruega y Argelia pero su capacidad exportadora no puede cubrir la demanda europea.

Petroleo:

Control Anglo: USA, Arabia Saudi, Canada, Irak, EAU, Kwait.

No control Anglo; Rusia (en guerra), China (autoconsumo), Brasil ( consumo Sudamerica), Iran (sancionado).


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Lo se. Pero a pesar de estar a favor de la causa ucraniana, no hay que cerrar los ojos a las barbaridades.



Cierto. Acabo de poner dos dibujos de los Desastres de la Guerra de Goya. Siempre es así: a las animaladas del ejercito invasor, francés, respondieron las guerrillas españolas y el ejército con otras tantas. 

Por ejemplo el confinamiento en Cabrera de prisioneros de guerra franceses (de la Wiki, la negrita es mía):


*Este cautiverio fue el primer campo de concentración de la historia*.3 No existía en la isla ningún edificio utilizado como cárcel, sino más bien, la prisión era la propia isla. *El suministro de víveres llegaba desde Mallorca cada cuatro días, repartiendo la mínima comida para sobrevivir hasta el siguiente abastecimiento*. El problema se dio cuando, debido a las tempestades en el canal que une la isla Mallorquina y la de Cabrera, el envío se retrasó, haciendo un total de ocho los días sin enviar nada a la isla, dando lugar a un fallido intento de hacerse con el barco por parte de los franceses, que enfadó muchísimo a los suministradores, por lo que no quisieron volver [_cita requerida_]. Mientras se encontraba un grupo de personas y otro barco que aceptara el trabajo de reponer la comida en Cabrera, pasaron hasta tres meses. *En este tiempo se dieron situaciones de auténtica penuria, muchas muertes por inanición. La gente no tenía alimentos, no existía ninguna fauna de donde poder alimentarse y en muchas ocasiones para darle algo de sabor a los caldos que hacían metían sus propias ropas, también ingerían plantas que en muchas ocasiones resultaban venenosas, acarreando distintas enfermedades.

Hay indicaciones de que se practicaron el canibalismo y la coprofagia4 entre ellos por parte de un grupo que se separó de la mayoría viviendo en las cueva*s (llamados _tártaros_), aunque la gran mayoría niega esta opinión y justifica que aunque se pudiera llegar a pensar en estas extremas situaciones de debilidad y sufrimiento se rechazaba ese hecho por el asco que le producía la idea de poder comerse a uno de los suyos [_cita requerida_].* Lo que sí dicen que es cierto es que ingerían sus propias heces cuando las hacían o cuando llegaba un oficial a la isla con náuseas del viaje, cuando este vomitaba muchos presos ya en situaciones moribundas ingerían dichos vómitos.*[_cita requerida_]

El cautiverio terminó en 1814 al firmarse la paz. *De cada cuatro presos que llegaron a Cabrera murieron tres y solo sobrevivieron unas 3600 personas de los 9000 que llegaron*, además de otros presos enviados de las guerras napoleónicas que también perecieron.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El peor macron actuando como un traidor pelele de Putin. Y espérate que no gane le pen que esta financiada por putin. Francia siempre actuando contra Europa



Es que Rusia de Putin se declaró enemigo del atlantismo liberal que representa RU y EEUU.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estoy desactualizado y no me queda claro la situación exacta de Mauripol. Según ese mapa... ¿Mauripol no está totalmente cercada, puede recibir suministros por tierra?



Por tierra arriba no creo por tierra abajo puede


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

Preciso fuego de mortero de Azov contra camiones de suministro rusos cargados de municiones. Causando una llamarada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Preciso fuego de mortero de Azov contra camiones de suministro rusos cargados de municiones. Causando una llamarada



y despues de mas de un mes siguen teniendo para drones ,morteros y internet


----------



## Fiallo (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra tiene varios motivos, eliminar al actor ruso del suministro energetico a Europa y hacerla dependiente de USA/UK es uno de ellos, de lo mas importantes.
> Reinsito en pedirte que no manipules burdamente mis palabras, yo defiendo que Europa debe tener varias altenativas de suministro energetico, ser dependientes solo de USA/UK es nefasto, por eso mientras USA/UK atizaban la guerra Francia y Alemania intentaban evitarla, son conscientes de que la elite inglesa es como minimo tan cabrona como la rusa y odian a Europa bastante mas que la rusa.
> El presidente ucraniano (Yanukovich), fue elegido en las urnas en unas elecciones muy monitorizadas por la comunidad internacional por el precedente de la revolucion naranja, y fue derribado por un golpe de estado de aquellos que no aceptaban una Ucrania plural (ultras del oeste), ni democratica y por aquellos que solo buscaban un proxy para la guerra geoestrategica (USA/UK).



Gas ruso solo es viable cuando tengan un Kasparov como líder y no a un Khan bananero.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Abr 2022)

NUEVO: La ayuda total del Reino Unido a Ucrania se anunció hoy y ayer; • 120 vehículos blindados y nuevos misiles antibuque • $130 millones en misiles antiaéreos Starstreak, 800 misiles antitanque y municiones merodeadoras de alta tecnología para ataques de precisión • $500 millones en el Banco Mundial


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Inciso, lo dejo, y me voy.
Hasta ahora he sido muy reticente con lo de "horda" (no sabía ni lo que significaba) y me parecían comentarios de los que se podían prescindir.
Cuál es mi sorpresa, cuando hoy oigo a un experto de la _Universidad de la Bundeswehr_ de Múnich afirmar sin tapujos que eso de las masacres, violaciones, etc. _«son parte de la estrategia militar de Rusia y que es un patrón que se repite históricamente»._

Me he quedado a cuadros porque os aseguro que en Alemania no se dicen ese tipo de cosas así como así, como si estuviésemos en burbuja.info.


Spoiler: Spoiler para los germanoparlantes


----------



## burbujadetrufas (9 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Cierto. Acabo de poner dos dibujos de los Desastres de la Guerra de Goya. Siempre es así: a las animaladas del ejercito invasor, francés, respondieron las guerrillas españolas y el ejército con otras tantas.
> 
> Por ejemplo el confinamiento en Cabrera de prisioneros de guerra franceses (de la Wiki, la negrita es mía):
> 
> ...



Lo peor de Cabrera es que en verano no tenían ni agua suficiente para todos, lo cual es mucho peor que tener poca comida... una barbaridad, pero también hay que reconocer que los gabachos se ganaron a pulso ese inhumano trato...


----------



## tomcat ii (9 Abr 2022)

Jaja, escuadrón Bob Marley


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Gas ruso solo es viable cuando tengan un Kasparov como líder y no a un Khan bananero.



Gas ruso solo sera viable cuando este controlado por capitales / multinacionales del mundo anglo a las que se garantice grandes beneficios para que fluyan a Londres y NY.

En Arabia Saudita la posesion de una Biblia esta castigada con decapitacion pero todos llenamos los depositos con petroleo saudita porque tiene el ok de Londres y NY que nos dicen que todo esta "fine" con Arabia Saudita.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Gas ruso solo es viable cuando tengan un Kasparov como líder y no a un Khan bananero.



parece como si todo fuera un plan predeterminado por Usa, la autentica realidad es que Putin es es quien ha invadido, ha partir de ahi es la teoria del caos y poca explicacion tiene.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



vale mas que un ferrari con lo que lleva en la vaca!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Kasparov seria una buena elección para exorcizar el espíritu turcochino del ruso medio e integrar a Rusia a la UE. Los jóvenes de etnia rusa cada vez piensan más como el ajedrecista a diferencia de los boomer soviéticos.



Rusia es un imperio a la deriva, yo creo que no tiene salida democrática. El sucesor será otro zar, imperialista y supremacista. Y además es que hay mucho convencido de que eso tiene que ser así.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

periodistas occidentales filman el numero de serie del misil de la estacion de kramatorsk y...


Huele a cagada ukra y propaganda otánica para cargar muerto a Putin Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info























said.
105.1K views14:05
__

_ 

_
Intel Slava Z

Western journalists filmed the serial number of Tochka-U that exploded at the train station in Kramatorsk. According to it, the ownership of the missile belongs to Ukrainian Armed Forces
162.4K views14:17

_ 

_
Intel Slava Z
Intel Slava Z
Western journalists filmed the serial number of Tochka-U that exploded at the train station in Kramatorsk. According to it, the ownership of the missile belongs to Ukrainian Armed Forces
76.5K views15:18

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

Me espero al juicio que cuando se cargaron el avion holandes tambien era ucraniano con numeros de serie y todo… parece que al final fue ruso y eran 200 y pico personas.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Al parecer es de hoy. Pues eso: surprise!



ha visto a borrell y a la vondertemetodosostiasytepongoenórbita y le ha dao envidia


----------



## OBDC (9 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> vale mas que un ferrari con lo que lleva en la vaca!



Que lleva sobre la vaca?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Es sencillo de entender, Australia esta entre los 10 primeros...pero traer gas de Australia a Europa pues...Argelia y Noruega tienen y nos venden pero no pueden cubrir la oferta rusa, etc...

Cuando dices proveedores mas fiables, de lo que estas hablando es de que Alemania tendra que ir a Londres, con las orejas bien gachas a pedir que le manden metaneros de Catar, pagarlos al precio que diga UK y negociar cin Uk que de cada BMW que fabriquen, del beneficio que se saque el 80 % se lo queda La City y el 20 % para los Kartoffen para que se tomen una cervecita en Mallorca por lo menos, si quieren que la factoria de BMW siga abierta, claro.

Son negocios, y los ingleses en esto son maestros, han vuelto a ganar, y nos han metido a los oligarcas ucros para joder a dos bandas, a Europa y a Rusia.

Chapeau.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Ceuta y Melilla valen lo que Soria y Teruel. ¿Qué aportan económicamente de gran valor estas provincias? (Pregunta retórica)
> 
> Tanto Ceuta como Melilla como Soria como Teruel aportan porque son territorio español y porque están habitadas por españoles. Si pensamos de otro modo lo mejor es empezar a vender la nación a trozos y que los ciudadanos de los diferentes trozos imploren a la Mare de Déu dels Desamparats para que su trozo no caiga en según qué manos.




ceuta y melilla NO estan habitadas por españoles, lo que queda alli es una cosa que ya veremos en su momento como se trata. de que vive la gente alli? de nada productivo 

En teruel y soria hay industria y gente de bien(como federico), nos costarian mas como enclaves extrangeros, ademas que estan quedando practicamente deshabitadas con lo cual menos coste todavia


----------



## Trovador (9 Abr 2022)

javac dijo:


> *Zelinsky es un fenómeno usando los medios*
> *putin * *Es un Mando intermedio venido a más habituado a acciones cortas y rápidas*



Es la diferencia entre un líder y un jefe.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Llámame loco, pero diría que hay más fuentes: golfo de Guinea (Nigeria, Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial...), el norte de África (Argelia-Libia), el mar Caspio (Azerbaiyán, Turkmenistán...), más las fuentes de la propia Europa sin Rusia...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019273
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019274



Increible (para mí) en producción de petróleo: Brasil en el top ten, Colombia vez y medio que Venezuela (puesto 26 º); Kazajistán el triple de Azerbaiyán (siempre tuvieron fama los yacimientos de Bakú).

Increible (para mí) en producción de gas: Argelia puesto 10, una décima parte de lo producido por EEUU.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> ...mejor ser dependientes del gas del Golfo



Mejor para sufragar la construcción de Eurabia, Al Qaedas, ISISes, sí. Sin duda.



Alpharius dijo:


> o del de los americanos...



Mejor para seguir con los orgullos gays, black lives matter y los 32 géneros, desde luego que sí.


No, mejor no depender del gas de nadie.


----------



## ELVR (9 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Tienen problemas con los motores, quieren que este avión tenga unos motores con capacidad supersónica sin post-combustión (lo que le daría una ventaja táctica considerable al aumentar su autonomía y su velocidad en misiones largas de incursión). Es una capacidad que (que yo sepa) solo la tienen el F-22, el F-35, el EF-2000 y el Rafale, y puede que me deje algunos más, ya que es una tecnología que lleva ya más de 30 años (desde que se fabricaron los prototipos del F-22 y el EF-2000).
> 
> Creo que los rusos han logrado copiar la tecnología pero todavía no han conseguido fabricar un motor con dicha capacidad y una fiabilidad aceptable.
> 
> ...



El F-111 ya era capaz de supercrucero (para los no iniciados: volar a velocidad supersónica pero en un régimen de ahorro de combustible, típicamente mach 1 a 1,4 aprox) y su primer vuelo fue en 1964. Y si la memoria no me falla el trasto del MiG-23 también (algo bueno había de tener) Su primer vuelo, en 1967. Vale, los 2 alas de geometría variable y tal pero desde entonces ha llovido mucho y ya deberían tener el tema controlado con los motores y perfiles alares modernos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Gas ruso solo sera viable cuando este controlado por capitales / multinacionales del mundo anglo a las que se garantice grandes beneficios para que fluyan a Londres y NY.
> 
> En Arabia Saudita la posesion de una Biblia esta castigada con decapitacion pero todos llenamos los depositos con petroleo saudita porque tiene el ok de Londres y NY que nos dicen que todo esta "fine" con Arabia Saudita.



La última parte haces bien en mencionarla, pero sobre la primera te equivocas. Es ahora cuando las empresas británicas dejan de ingresar una buena morterada por salir de Rusia. BP es aún hoy la dueña del 20% de Rosneft, ahí es nada. Shell tenía mucho también en Rusia. Polymetals directamente va a desaparecer... El gobierno británico ha hecho una faena terrible a su empresariado energético con la obligación de salir de Rusia.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ceuta y melilla NO estan habitadas por españoles, lo que queda alli es una cosa que ya veremos en su momento como se trata. de que vive la gente alli? de nada productivo
> 
> En teruel y soria hay industria y gente de bien(como federico), nos costarian mas como enclaves extrangeros, ademas que estan quedando practicamente deshabitadas con lo cual menos coste todavia



Ceuta y Melilla SÍ están habitadas mayoritariamente por españoles.

Si al cabrón del sur le dejas hacer lo que le salga de la chilaba lo próximo será: Canarias, Almería ...


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> .





No sé cómo va a luchar este tío con Elon Musk teniendo en el brazo la fuerza de una niña.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> El F-111 ya era capaz de supercrucero (para los no iniciados: volar a velocidad supersónica pero en un régimen de ahorro de combustible, típicamente mach 1 a 1,4 aprox) y su primer vuelo fue en 1964. Y si la memoria no me falla el trasto del MiG-23 también (algo bueno había de tener) Su primer vuelo, en 1967. Vale, los 2 alas de geometría variable y tal pero desde entonces ha llovido mucho y ya deberían tener el tema controlado con los motores y perfiles alares modernos.



pero aquellos aviones de ala corta eran ingobernables como el f104, todo no se puede tener!


----------



## duncan (9 Abr 2022)

Recién empezado:


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra tiene varios motivos, eliminar al actor ruso del suministro energetico a Europa y hacerla dependiente de USA/UK es uno de ellos, de lo mas importantes.
> Reinsito en pedirte que no manipules burdamente mis palabras, yo defiendo que Europa debe tener varias altenativas de suministro energetico, ser dependientes solo de USA/UK es nefasto, por eso mientras USA/UK atizaban la guerra Francia y Alemania intentaban evitarla, son conscientes de que la elite inglesa es como minimo tan cabrona como la rusa y odian a Europa bastante mas que la rusa.
> El presidente ucraniano (Yanukovich), fue elegido en las urnas en unas elecciones muy monitorizadas por la comunidad internacional por el precedente de la revolucion naranja, y fue derribado por un golpe de estado de aquellos que no aceptaban una Ucrania plural (ultras del oeste), ni democratica y por aquellos que solo buscaban un proxy para la guerra geoestrategica (USA/UK).



No, fue porque Yanukovich decidió (por orden de Putin, obviamente) poner en suspenso el tratado de asociación con la UE.


----------



## lowfour (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wein (9 Abr 2022)

el proveedor de alemania puede ser España con gas argelino. Otra cosa es que también se cierre el gas argelino.


Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Increible (para mí) en producción de petróleo: Brasil en el top ten, Colombia vez y medio que Venezuela (puesto 26 º); Kazajistán el triple de Azerbaiyán (siempre tuvieron fama los yacimientos de Bakú).
> 
> Increible (para mí) en producción de gas: Argelia puesto 10, una décima parte de lo producido por EEUU.



Increible es que no es lo mismo producir que exportar. Tienes que mirar los paises mas exportadores no los más productores. Argelia puede que expòrte el mismo gas que EEUU. EEUU consume mucho gas también en producción de electricidad - En total consume el doble que Rusia.


----------



## kopke (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Son suj costumbrej



cuando decimos que esa gente se ha quedado en los 90, ni sospechamos la razón que tenemos, eh??

los rusos a duras penas han pasado de la play2


----------



## ELVR (9 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero aquellos aviones de ala corta eran ingobernables como el f104, todo no se puede tener!



Estooo... no quiero ponerme pedante con los avioncitos, simplemente decir que por favor mírese ustec bien los diversos modelos mencionados, tanto en mi mensaje como en el suyo. 

PD: Bueno, el MiG-23 sí que era un jod... aparato pero por otras razones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)

El GisbeRT es que ya ni se tapa, retuiteó ese tuit:







Pinchas sobre la imágen y.... BOOOOOOOOOM el Pravda!!!!


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> La última parte haces bien en mencionarla, pero sobre la primera te equivocas. Es ahora cuando las empresas británicas dejan de ingresar una buena morterada por salir de Rusia. BP es aún hoy la dueña del 20% de Rosneft, ahí es nada. Shell tenía mucho también en Rusia. Polymetals directamente va a desaparecer... El gobierno británico ha hecho una faena terrible a su empresariado energético con la obligación de salir de Rusia.



Exacto.
Las empresas británicas (BP), pero también yankees (Exxon) son perjudicadas por estas sanciones, pero también por las sanciones anteriores del 2014.
A los posts de @vladimirovich le faltan un par de martillazos para que sus piezas encajen del todo.

De todos modos, _himboco_ a @AntonioTuriel, a ver si nos saca del enredo. 
También había un forero que creó un hilo hace poco sobre el _peak oil_, y parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba. No me acuerdo de su nick. A ver si alguien lo _himboca _y lo trae a la sala.



Spoiler: Wikipedia



*La plataforma ártica trata con BP y ExxonMobil*
El 15 de enero de 2011, Rosneft y British Petroleum (BP) anunciaron un acuerdo para desarrollar el campo East-Prinovozemelsky en la plataforma ártica rusa entre la península de Yamal y la isla de Novaya Zemlya. Como parte del acuerdo, Rosneft recibiría el 5% de las acciones de BP, por un valor aproximado de $ 7.8 mil millones, a partir de enero de 2011 y BP obtendría aproximadamente el 9.5% de las acciones de Rosneft a cambio. Según el acuerdo, las dos compañías crearían un centro de tecnología ártica en Rusia para desarrollar tecnologías y prácticas de ingeniería para la extracción segura de hidrocarburos árticos. AAR, que representa a cuatro multimillonarios de origen ruso y es el socio ruso de BP en la empresa conjunta TNK-BP, bloqueó el acuerdo BP-Rosneft en tribunales internacionales, argumentando que violó los contratos anteriores entre BP y AAR. Los socios de TNK-BP habían firmado previamente un acuerdo de participación que estipulaba que su empresa conjunta rusa sería el principal vehículo corporativo para las operaciones de petróleo y gas de BP en Rusia. El 30 de agosto de 2011, Rosneft anunció que, en lugar de BP, el socio de EPNZ-1, EPNZ-2 y EPNZ-3 en Kara Sea será ExxonMobil. A cambio, sujeto a la aprobación de los reguladores de EE. UU., Además de una participación en la producción de petróleo en los campos rusos, a Rosneft se le concedió la participación en los campos de EE. UU. En Texas y el Golfo de México.

*Acuerdo en el estante del Mar Negro con ExxonMobil*
El 27 de enero de 2011, Rosneft y la compañía estadounidense ExxonMobil firmaron un acuerdo para establecer una empresa conjunta con el propósito de prospectar y extraer petróleo del área de aguas profundas del campo Tuapse en la plataforma del Mar Negro, cerca de la costa del Krasnodar Krai. Se desconoce el valor del acuerdo, pero se espera que ExxonMobil invierta $ 1 mil millones en el proyecto. La empresa se compartirá 50–50 entre las compañías durante la fase de prospección, y 2/3 - 1/3 a favor de Rosneft durante la fase de extracción. Se estima que el comedero Tuapse contiene 7200 millones de barriles de petróleo equivalente. El primer pozo podría perforarse en 2012. El acuerdo también contiene opciones de cooperación adicional, como exploración y producción extendidas, entregas a la refinería de petróleo de Rosneft en Tuapse, desarrollo de infraestructura de transporte e investigación sobre tecnologías de producción de petróleo en alta mar. Según los analistas, las áreas costa afuera son centrales para los planes expansionistas de Rosneft, y la compañía está buscando cooperación extranjera para incorporar nuevas tecnologías y compartir riesgos.

*En abril de 2017, la administración Trump negó a ExxonMobil el permiso para continuar un acuerdo con Rosneft para perforar petróleo en Rusia.*

*Sanciones de los Estados Unidos*
*El 16 de julio de 2014, la administración Obama impuso sanciones a través de la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos al agregar a Rosneft y otras entidades a la Lista de Sanciones Sectoriales (SSL) en represalia por la crisis ucraniana en curso, anexión de Península de Crimea por el Kremlin, y la interferencia rusa en Ucrania. *








Rosneft - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## FernandoIII (9 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El GisbeRT es que ya ni se tapa, retuiteó ese tuit:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019518
> 
> ...



Toda esta gentuza debería estar en chirona, sin más. El resto es hacer el canelo y dejar que esta escoria esté maquillando un genocidio criminal


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Recién empezado:



no sé, uno no tiene 1200 tanques en la frontera solo por si acaso no sale el plan a

el plan a era establecer una cabeza de puente que permitiera a los tanques avanzar sin problemas
y dar paso al plan b

no se logró, no del todo

la putada para los rusos es que lo lograron a medias y siguieron con el plan, ahora "b" (pero que era más bien la segunda fase del plan a, por eso lo llama plan ab)

luego se les atascó todo por los motivos que conocemos, javelins y desorden ruso principalmente, así que el cerco nunca pudo cerrarse

aparte de que estaba todo más fortificado de lo que parece, así que los tanques iban a pasarlo mal ahí


recoger cable no sé, pero posiblemente este sea el plan b

digamos que el plan a era invadir toda ucrania, y el plan b solo el donbas, ahora están con el b


pero con 700 tanques menos y 30-40k soldados menos
y la moral por los suelos, claro


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

Vale, ya lo encontré.
Es el forero @antorob.
Tiene un hilo bastante largo en el que también empalma los acontecimientos de Ukrania:





Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.


Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias. Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022. Me gustaría postearlo entero...




www.burbuja.info





Habrá que pasarse por su hilo.


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

En la Rusia profunda todavía creen que están luchando una gran guerra contra los nazis


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)

les llevamos semanas de ventaja



Karamba dijo:


> Inciso, lo dejo, y me voy.
> Hasta ahora he sido muy reticente con lo de "horda" (no sabía ni lo que significaba) y me parecían comentarios de los que se podían prescindir.
> Cuál es mi sorpresa, cuando hoy oigo a un experto de la _Universidad de la Bundeswehr_ de Múnich afirmar sin tapujos que eso de las masacres, violaciones, etc. _«son parte de la estrategia militar de Rusia y que es un patrón que se repite históricamente»._
> 
> ...


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Veo que entiendes el concepto, USA/UK van a luchar contra Rusia hasta el ultimo euro europeo y hasta el ultimo ucraniano.

Contra China no van a luchar directamente, porque eso si afectaria a la economia USA que tiene muchos mas intereses alli que en Rusia.

Tampoco se van a enfrentar a Arabia Saudita, ya les vuelen un par de rascacielos en NY que despues de todo eso se compensa con un par de contratos petroliferos y de compra de armas.

La guerra es en Ucrania, porque es la guerra perfecta para USA, 0 coste atas en corto a las colonias europeas y golpeas a Rusia.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, fue porque Yanukovich decidió (por orden de Putin, obviamente) poner en suspenso el tratado de asociación con la UE.



Eso es falso.

Yanukovich no firmo el tratado porque el anexo economico que presento al final la UE era miserable, Ucrania debia abrir su mercado a la industria alemana practicamente sin compensacion ( 600 millones de euros creo que fue la oferta final de la UE), eso destruia toda la industria ucraniana y sus puestos de trabajo, que estaban en el Este del pais y eran la base electoral de Yanukovich.

Yanukovich tenia el derecho ( era el presidente legitimo), y la obligacion ( el acuerdo era miserable y la UE lo escondio cuando empezaron las hostias) de no firmarlo.

Entonces se activo el golpe de Estado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)

ese puente se tiene que VOLAR,
la amenaza nuclear es algo que el neopalanganato de bajo perfil repite constantemente



Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Puede que los EEUU hayan fijado una línea roja a los ucranianos por lo de la disuasión nuclear: nada de ataque a territorio ruso, entendiendo como tal el puente y Crimea. Puede que les hayan dicho que las reglas de juego no escritas dictan que se tienen que comportar como defensores, no como atacantes, puede ...


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> el proveedor de alemania puede ser España con gas argelino. Otra cosa es que también se cierre el gas argelino.
> 
> 
> Increible es que no es lo mismo producir que exportar. Tienes que mirar los paises mas exportadores no los más productores. Argelia puede que expòrte el mismo gas que EEUU. EEUU consume mucho gas también en producción de electricidad - En total consume el doble que Rusia.



Argelia no tiene capacidad para suministrar a Europa.

España no tiene conexion de gas con Europa porque nos interesa tener cautiva a.Argelia como unico mercado conectado para su escasa capacidad exportadora y no tener que competir con compradores con mas dinero y poder, entonces el gas argelino por España solo pasaria de camino.


----------



## duncan (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Argelia no tiene capacidad para suministrar a Europa.
> 
> España no tiene conexion de gas con Europa porque nos interesa tener cautiva a.Argelia como unico mercado conectado para su escasa capacidad exportadora y no tener que competir con compradores con mas dinero y poder, entonces el gas argelino por España solo pasaria de camino.



Argelia esta conectada por gasoducto con Italia de hecho van a exportar más gas a Europa vía Italia ya que el viruelo apoya a Marruecos contra los saharauis imitando al ZoPenco mayor del Reino hasta que él (para desgracia del país) entró en el gobierno.


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

No es que no quieran hacerlo o que les salga más caro. Es que NO PUEDEN hacerlo de la noche a la mañana. Ni en 1 año, ni en 2 años.
Y Alemania NO va a decretar por su parte NINGÚN EMBARGO al gas ni al petróleo de Rusia, por las consecuencias económicas pero también por las *sociales*.

Si cierran el grifo, será porque así lo ha decidido Putin UNILATERALMENTE. Las consecuencias económicas serán idénticas en ese caso, pero NO LAS SOCIALES. Resumido:

*Si Alemania decide embargo -> Economía a la mierda y malestar social.
*Si es Rusia quien cierra el grifo -> Economía a la mierda igual-igual, peeeero puede servir como AGLUTINADOR social.

No sé si se entiende la diferencia. Alemania está agarrada por los cojones. Y Austria, y algunos más.
Ya se está empezando a hablar de que a lo mejor hay que ir pensando que los domingos quizás los coches no deban circular. Por ahora son sólo _runrunes_. Quizás algún día llegue el límite de 120km/h a las _Autobahnen_. No sé, sólo estoy especulando.

¿Os suena esta frase de un anuncio de TVE?:
_«Y recuerde que.... aunque Usted pueda pagarlo, España no»_​


Spoiler: Anuncios de TV para remasterizar en 4K


----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> Yanukovich no firmo el tratado porque el anexo economico que presento al final la UE era miserable, Ucrania debia abrir su mercado a la industria alemana practicamente sin compensacion ( 600 millones de euros creo que fue la oferta final de la UE), eso destruia toda la industria ucraniana y sus puestos de trabajo, que estaban en el Este del pais y eran la base electoral de Yanukovich.
> 
> ...



No, eso te lo estás inventando.

_El 30 de marzo de 2012, Yanukóvich y los líderes de la UE acuerdan un estatuto de asociación de Ucrania con la UE. Sin embargo, la entrada en vigor se aplaza —las negociaciones se estancarían durante un año—, pues una de las exigencias para de la Unión era la liberación de Yulia Timoshenko y Yuri Lutsenko, opositores al gobierno. Ello no impidió que durante los meses previos al inicio de las protestas, Yanukóvich prometiera realizar las reformas necesarias para continuar la negociaciones con la UE. Sin embargo, el 21 de noviembre de 2013, el gobierno ucraniano encabezado por Mikola Azárov publicó una nota oficial en la que informaba que el proceso de preparación de la firma del acuerdo con la UE quedaba «suspendido».46 La razón que se dio fue que los meses anteriores Ucrania había experimentado «una caída en la producción industrial, y también por nuestras relaciones con los países de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes». Aún así, Yanukóvich asistió a la cumbre de la UE los días 28 y 29 (donde originalmente estaba previsto que se firmase el acuerdo de asociación), aunque el documento no fue firmado. No obstante, tanto el mandatatrio ucraniano como funcionarios de la UE señalaron que esperaban firmarlo en una fecha posterior.47_* Entre tanto, el primer ministro Mikola Azárov admitió que había sido Rusia la que urgió a Kiev para no firmar Acuerdo de Asociación a cambio de una ayuda económica* 









Euromaidán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lo que se pedía era que se continuara con el proceso de integración en la UE. Lo del cambio de gobierno se exigió por la represión que hizo el gobierno de Yanukóvich sobre las manifestaciones pacíficas hasta ese momento.

Y por cierto, curioso golpe de estado tras el cual se siguieron celebrando elecciones y ya no las volvieron a ganar las marionetas de Putin. Lo cual parece indicar que la llegada al poder de Yanukóvich fue mediante pucherazo.

El origen de todos los problemas de Ucrania y de la guerra actual tiene un mismo origen. Es Putin, que lleva entrometiéndose en Ucrania desde hace décadas, tratando de instaurar gobiernos títere, envenenando presidentes no afines, financiado y armando milicias y en último término invadiendo. Decir que de los problemas de Ucrania tiene la culpa occidente es estar muy abducido por toda la propaganda que emite el Kremlin.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Exacto.
> Las empresas británicas (BP), pero también yankees (Exxon) son perjudicadas por estas sanciones, pero también por las sanciones anteriores del 2014.
> A los posts de @vladimirovich le faltan un par de martillazos para que sus piezas encajen del todo.
> 
> ...



Rusia es una parte relativamente marginal para el negocio de gigantes como Exxon, BP o Shell, el costo economico a corto plazo para US/UK es muy limitado frente al beneficio geoestrategico.

La relaccion para Europa es desastrosa tanto a nivel economico a corto y largo plazo como a nivel geoestrategico.

Por eso USA decidio que el campo de batalla optimo era Ucrania y no en Asia con China, y se abstiene de provocar a China al nivel que provoco a Rusia para obtener la guerra.

El analisis geopolitico de USA es indudablemte correcto y acertado, como tambien el de UK, Brexit y a debilitar a la UE agitando el avispero en el Este.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> Yanukovich no firmo el tratado porque el anexo economico que presento al final la UE era miserable, Ucrania debia abrir su mercado a la industria alemana practicamente sin compensacion ( 600 millones de euros creo que fue la oferta final de la UE), eso destruia toda la industria ucraniana y sus puestos de trabajo, que estaban en el Este del pais y eran la base electoral de Yanukovich.
> 
> ...



si golpe de estado en que el yanu huyo como una rata con la sorpresa de su propio partido que ni se lo esperaba,,,sobretodo tras como los francotiradores del FSB abrieran fuego contra los manifestantes,DETALLE que siempre se os olvida


----------



## Wein (9 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Yo no veo nada


vladimirovich dijo:


> Argelia no tiene capacidad para suministrar a Europa.
> 
> España no tiene conexion de gas con Europa porque nos interesa tener cautiva a.Argelia como unico mercado conectado para su escasa capacidad exportadora y no tener que competir con compradores con mas dinero y poder, entonces el gas argelino por España solo pasaria de camino.



España puede exportar GNL


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, eso te lo estás inventando.
> 
> _El 30 de marzo de 2012, Yanukóvich y los líderes de la UE acuerdan un estatuto de asociación de Ucrania con la UE. Sin embargo, la entrada en vigor se aplaza —las negociaciones se estancarían durante un año—, pues una de las exigencias para de la Unión era la liberación de Yulia Timoshenko y Yuri Lutsenko, opositores al gobierno. Ello no impidió que durante los meses previos al inicio de las protestas, Yanukóvich prometiera realizar las reformas necesarias para continuar la negociaciones con la UE. Sin embargo, el 21 de noviembre de 2013, el gobierno ucraniano encabezado por Mikola Azárov publicó una nota oficial en la que informaba que el proceso de preparación de la firma del acuerdo con la UE quedaba «suspendido».46 La razón que se dio fue que los meses anteriores Ucrania había experimentado «una caída en la producción industrial, y también por nuestras relaciones con los países de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes». Aún así, Yanukóvich asistió a la cumbre de la UE los días 28 y 29 (donde originalmente estaba previsto que se firmase el acuerdo de asociación), aunque el documento no fue firmado. No obstante, tanto el mandatatrio ucraniano como funcionarios de la UE señalaron que esperaban firmarlo en una fecha posterior.47_* Entre tanto, el primer ministro Mikola Azárov admitió que había sido Rusia la que urgió a Kiev para no firmar Acuerdo de Asociación a cambio de una ayuda económica*
> 
> ...



Hace 1 año, el candidato denominado proruso, Medvechuk, se puso primero en las encuestas, 2 semanas despues estaba en los juzgados y lleva desde entonces en arresto domiciliario, y unos dias despues Zelensky cerro 2 cadenas de Tv, todo ello con el beneplacito de la UE.

Hace ya mucho que Zelensky tiene via libre para hacer lo que quiera, para la OTAN el objetivo de atacar a Rusia es prioritario.

Yanukovich no firmo con la UE porque el anexo economico era miserable, Putin se entero y ofrecio 15 mil millones de USD y de hecho transfirio a Ucrania 3 mil millones en unos dias, algo perfectamente legitimo,.entonces USA activo el golpe de estado del Maidan con unidades de choque de ultras de la Ucrania Occidental.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si golpe de estado en que el yanu huyo como una rata con la sorpresa de su propio partido que ni se lo esperaba,,,sobretodo tras como los francotiradores del FSB abrieran fuego contra los manifestantes,DETALLE que siempre se os olvida



Los primeros francotiradores los pusieron los golpistas, y fue 2 dias antes del dia D, una vez que vieron que el golpe decaia y habia que escalar la situacion, ese dia mataron a varios policias con disparos de francotirador, de hecho esto no lo niegan ni los maidaneros ( no se porque lo haces tu), aunque ellos alegan que seria algun descontrolado, otros piensan que descontrolado los cojones y que los francotiradores los trajeron de Georgia o los Balticos.

El dia d tambien hubo francotiradores que disparaban a los manifestantes desde las posiciones maidaneras para crear martires, de hecho tampoco hay duda que desde al menos una de las habitaciones del hotel Ukraina habia francotirador/es.


----------



## Alpharius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hace 1 año, el candidato denominado proruso, Medvechuk, se puso primero en las encuestas, 2 semanas despues estaba en los juzgados y lleva desde entonces en arresto domiciliario, y unos dias despues Zelensky cerro 2 cadenas de Tv, todo ello con el beneplacito de la UE.
> 
> Hace ya mucho que Zelensky tiene via libre para hacer lo que quiera, para la OTAN el objetivo de atacar a Rusia es prioritario.
> 
> Yanukovich no firmo con la UE porque el anexo economico era miserable, Putin se entero y ofrecio 15 mil millones de USD y de hecho transfirio a Ucrania 3 mil millones en unos dias, algo perfectamente legitimo,.entonces USA activo el golpe de estado del Maidan con unidades de choque de ultras de la Ucrania Occidental.



Medvechuk es otro títere de Putin con un historial bastante turbio y por lo que he leído su arresto domicilario no tiene nada que ver con unas encuestas que a saber de dónde te has sacado. Y sería el primer caso en el mundo en que se arresta a alguien por una encuesta que a saber quién la habría hecho.
Lo demás que has puesto, puro relato de fantasía pro-putinesca.


----------



## asakopako (9 Abr 2022)

Vaya, parece que se ha descolgado otro troll. Es curioso como vienen de 1 en 1, nunca en masa, al principio de moderados y luego rápidamente a meter la propaganda del kremlin. Este hilo debe molestar mucho para que haya una táctica organizada.


----------



## katiuss (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Argelia no tiene capacidad para suministrar a Europa.
> 
> España no tiene conexion de gas con Europa porque nos interesa tener cautiva a.Argelia como unico mercado conectado para su escasa capacidad exportadora y no tener que competir con compradores con mas dinero y poder, entonces el gas argelino por España solo pasaria de camino.



Si no tenemos unión por Pirineos no es porque no queramos, como con muchas otras cosas es porque Francia no quiere....


----------



## Karamba (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia es una parte relativamente marginal para el negocio de gigantes como Exxon, BP o Shell, el costo economico a corto plazo para US/UK es muy limitado frente al beneficio geoestrategico.
> 
> La relaccion para Europa es desastrosa tanto a nivel economico a corto y largo plazo como a nivel geoestrategico.
> 
> ...



Inviertes todos los argumentos, autorías y cronologías para que la ecuación te dé lo que tú quieres.
¿Qué parte de que _«no puedes amenazar a tooooodos tus vecinos»_ no has entendido?
¿Qué parte de que _«Ukrania no es parte de Rusia»_ no has entendido?
¿Qué parte de que _«Rusia lleva años planificando esto»_ no has entendido?

¿Qué parte de que _«Alemania ha intentado lo posible y lo imposible con Rusia»_ no has entendido?

En lo único que estoy de acuerdo es en el _«balance económico desastroso para Europa»,_ pero se estaba llegando a un punto en el que está la propia vida y supervivencia en juego, no solo el balance económico, y de esto lleva Rusia encargándose de demostrarlo todos los días, y ya van más de 40. Y sin visos de que rectifiquen.


----------



## LouCypher (9 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Lo peor de Cabrera es que en verano no tenían ni agua suficiente para todos, lo cual es mucho peor que tener poca comida... una barbaridad, pero también hay que reconocer que los gabachos se ganaron a pulso ese inhumano trato...



Venían los franceses de saquear Córdoba durante nueve días, bastante que los hicieron prisioneros...


----------



## podemita medio (9 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> En la Rusia profunda todavía creen que están luchando una gran guerra contra los nazis



Ese pueblo parece el sitio natal de nuestro forero Zhurullov 

Tienen hasta su estatua a Zhukov, el verdadero, y propaganda estilo soviético en las paredes de edificios en plan mural.


----------



## txusky_g (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Medvechuk es otro títere de Putin con un historial bastante turbio y por lo que he leído su arresto domicilario no tiene nada que ver con unas encuestas que a saber de dónde te has sacado. Y sería el primer caso en el mundo en que se arresta a alguien por una encuesta que a saber quién la habría hecho.
> Lo demás que has puesto, puro relato de fantasía pro-putinesca.



La encuesta la lei en el KyivPost (periodico en ingles, bastante ultra), aunque no era suya, Feb-Marzo del año pasado, un mes despues Medvechuk estaba en arresto domiciliario (sigue) y dos cadenas de Tv fueron cerradas.

Zelensky tiene bula OTAN para hacer lo que quiera, nadie espera que Ucrania sea una democracia, su funcion es de proxy, es como Arabia Saudita tampoco se espera, su funcion es suministrar petroleo.

Zelensky tambien intento meter en la carcel a su otro rival, Poroshenko, unas semanas antes de que empezase la guerra, pero al final intervino la embajada USA y dijo que tranquilidad en el gallinero y el chocolatero se libro de pisar el maco.


----------



## podemita medio (9 Abr 2022)

Cuanto más viejos, peores. La esperanza de Rusia está en la gente joven. Lástima que tengan pocos jóvenes y los pocos válidos se esten yendo del país.


----------



## FernandoIII (9 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Cuanto más viejos, peores. La esperanza de Rusia está en la gente joven. Lástima que tengan pocos jóvenes y los pocos válidos se esten yendo del país.



Por eso digo yo, que las sanciones más eficaces van a ser las médicas. Si a esta gentuza le quitas su insulina, medicina para la cirrosis y los antidepresivos van a caer como putas moscas


----------



## Cuscarejo (9 Abr 2022)

Están en ello, pero van a traer más víctimas rusas que morirán con gusto.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

El ataque Z de Rusia a gran escala es un error militar, politico, social y economico.

Rusia no ha atacado a Ucrania porque quiera anexar paises, sino porque sabe que una guerra con Ucrania es inevitable, y penso mejor ahora que dentro de 8 años (cuando realmente tenia que haber intervenido mas decididamente hace 8 años despues del golpe de estado que es cuando tenia momentum por el malestar en el sur y el este de Ucrania por el golpe, pero al lerdo de Putin la CIA le pillo por sorpresa.).

De hecho esta guerra puede durar años, o ser la primera de una serie de conflictos belicos Ucrania-Rusia que debiliten a Rusia y a Europa y garanticen un escenario muy favorable para USA y la UK post Brexit a medio, largo plazo.


----------



## podemita medio (9 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Están en ello, pero van a traer más víctimas rusas que morirán con gusto.



De momento están mandando oleadas de milicianos del Donbas a posiciones fortificadas, que los ucranianos están machacando ola a ola. Para los rusos esos no cuentan como bajas, pues no son sus soldados. Para los rusos eso debe ser una buena estrategia, así que los ucranianos sin moverse del sitio van a limpiar la zona de milicias.


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La encuesta la lei en el KyivPost (periodico en ingles, bastante ultra), aunque no era suya, Feb-Marzo del año pasado, un mes despues Medvechuk estaba en arresto domiciliario (sigue) y dos cadenas de Tv fueron cerradas.
> 
> Zelensky tiene bula OTAN para hacer lo que quiera, nadie espera que Ucrania sea una democracia, su funcion es de proxy, es como Arabia Saudita tampoco se espera, su funcion es suministrar petroleo.
> 
> Zelensky tambien intento meter en la carcel a su otro rival, Poroshenko, unas semanas antes de que empezase la guerra, pero al final intervino la embajada USA y dijo que tranquilidad en el gallinero y el chocolatero se libro de pisar el maco.



Tienes otro hilo con chincheta para ir a decir tonterías.

Aquí leo opiniones de gente, no propaganda de Putin.

IGNORE


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

No queda diesel para el campo


Ya hay países que no consiguen suministrar combustible a su maquinaria agrícola: https://www.bloomberglinea.com/2022/04/07/falta-de-gasoil-en-argentina-escasez-de-diesel-causa-estragos-en-inicio-de-cosecha/?outputType=amp En breve Pakistán, India, Sri-Lanka, Egipto... se verán inmersos en una...




www.burbuja.info






ni idea de cuanto mas caro sera que de habitual por que en *holanda* ya es algo mas caro creo que en españa

pero vamos 6 pavos por una botetilla de *aceite de girasol *en ese super en particular . no esta nada mal

Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine"

86.1K views07:18

 




​ VAIS A EJERCER POR EL BLOQUEO ARTIFICIAL

Y LO SABEIS






Y LO SABES

​


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Inviertes todos los argumentos, autorías y cronologías para que la ecuación te dé lo que tú quieres.
> ¿Qué parte de que _«no puedes amenazar a tooooodos tus vecinos»_ no has entendido?
> ¿Qué parte de que _«Ukrania no es parte de Rusia»_ no has entendido?
> ¿Qué parte de que _«Rusia lleva años planificando esto»_ no has entendido?
> ...



Alemania ha intentado lo imposible, pero es un enano geopolitico y la alianza Usa/Uk y sus caballos de troya del Este (Poloniaby Lituania ) la han derrotado.

El problema de Rusia es que empezo a pensar en esto mucho tiempo despues de que lo hiciese USA que empezo a trabajarse el expediente Ucrania con muchos mas años de antelacion, ese es el problema de Rusia, que van años, sino decadas por detras de la CIA y el MI6.

USA tiene tanto poder que puede amenazar a paises grandes y lejanos (Rusia) utilizando proxies mas pequeños, aunque creo que aun andan dudosos de como afrontar la cuestion China.

Ucrania no es parte de Rusia, lo que se dirime es si alguna parte de Ucrania es realmente parte de Ucrania o solo lo es por los juegos de los dirigentes comunistas de la URSS.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (9 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Esto esta publicado en insta
> Como no hay tetas no pasa nada



*Slava Ucraini cojones!
Devolved a esos cerdos a sus pocilgas!*
(joder me he venido arriba)


----------



## At4008 (9 Abr 2022)

TL;DR Se está dejando de diferenciar armas defensivas vs. ofensivas. Eso podría significar que probablemente empecemos a ver armas de más largo alcance y más ataques ucranianos en suelo ruso.




Exclusiva: fuerza militar de la OTAN a gran escala para defender las fronteras 

Jens Stoltenberg, el jefe de la alianza, revela planes para desplegar una presencia militar permanente suficiente para repeler una invasión rusa

La OTAN está elaborando planes para desplegar una fuerza militar permanente a gran escala en su frontera en un esfuerzo por combatir la futura agresión rusa tras la invasión de Ucrania, reveló el secretario general de la alianza.

En una entrevista con The Telegraph, Jens Stoltenberg dijo que la OTAN estaba “en medio de una transformación muy fundamental” que reflejará “las consecuencias a largo plazo” de las acciones de Vladimir Putin.

Como parte de un importante "reinicio", la relativamente pequeña presencia de "cable trampa" en el flanco este de la alianza será reemplazada con fuerzas suficientes para repeler un intento de invasión de estados miembros como Estonia y Letonia. Los comandantes militares de la OTAN están desarrollando opciones para el reinicio.

La revelación se produjo cuando Boris Johnson realizó una visita inesperada a Kiev para mantener conversaciones con Volodymyr Zelensky, el presidente de Ucrania. El primer ministro aprovechó la visita, que fue planeada en secreto, para anunciar que Gran Bretaña estaba enviando misiles antibuque y 120 vehículos blindados en el último lote de asistencia militar.

El sábado por la noche, Johnson dijo: “Ucrania ha desafiado las probabilidades y ha hecho retroceder a las fuerzas rusas desde las puertas de Kiev, logrando la mayor hazaña de armas del siglo XXI”.

En una aparición televisiva conjunta con Zelensky, agregó: “Creo que los ucranianos han demostrado el coraje de un león, y tú, Volodymyr, has dado el rugido de ese león.

“Después de haber estado aquí en Kiev por solo unas pocas horas, no tengo ninguna duda de que una Ucrania soberana e independiente se levantará de nuevo gracias sobre todo al heroísmo, al coraje del pueblo de Ucrania”.

Se cree que solo media docena de empleados de Downing Street sabían sobre la visita de Johnson antes de que la embajada de Ucrania tuiteara una foto del primer ministro conversando con Zelensky; tal era el nivel de secreto adoptado por razones de seguridad.

Stoltenberg instó a otros países a emular el apoyo de Gran Bretaña a Ucrania, ya que señaló que estaba de acuerdo con la opinión de Zelensky de que naciones como Alemania estaban haciendo una distinción falsa entre las armas "defensivas" que estaban dispuestas a suministrar a Kiev y las armas "ofensivas" que ver como una línea roja.

También reveló que la amenaza de China se consagraría en el "concepto estratégico" de la OTAN, su documento de estrategia formal, por primera vez, ya que Beijing y Moscú parecían estar "trabajando cada vez más en estrecha colaboración".

En medio de la presión de algunos parlamentarios y ministros conservadores para que aumente el gasto en defensa en el Reino Unido, Stoltenberg dijo que "agradecería" más gasto militar de Gran Bretaña. Pero su atención se centró en garantizar que otros aliados de la OTAN cumplieran con el requisito mínimo de la alianza del 2 por ciento de gasto como parte de su PIB.

Al establecer planes para el "reinicio" de la OTAN, Stoltenberg señaló que ahora ya tenía 40.000 soldados bajo su mando directo en la parte oriental de la alianza, casi 10 veces el número que tenía unos meses antes de la invasión.

Pero agregó: “Lo que vemos ahora es una nueva realidad, una nueva normalidad para la seguridad europea. Por lo tanto, ahora les hemos pedido a nuestros comandantes militares que brinden opciones para lo que llamamos un reinicio, una adaptación a más largo plazo de la OTAN. Espero que los líderes de la OTAN tomen decisiones sobre esto cuando se reúnan en Madrid en la cumbre de la OTAN en junio”.

Antes del 24 de febrero, la presencia de la OTAN en su frontera oriental con Rusia equivalía a una llamada fuerza de "cable trampa", que pretendía señalar la intención de la alianza de defenderse de un ataque.

En caso de un ataque a países como Letonia y Estonia, que limitan con Rusia, se habrían llamado refuerzos de toda la alianza. Pero ahora la OTAN se está preparando para tener una presencia permanente en su flanco oriental de una escala que podría defender a la alianza contra un ataque ruso.

El mes pasado, Gran Bretaña dijo que duplicaría sus tropas en Europa del Este y enviaría un nuevo despliegue a Bulgaria, cuando los líderes de la OTAN acordaron fortalecer aún más el flanco oriental de la alianza contra la agresión rusa. Pero los comentarios de Stoltenberg revelan que la alianza se está preparando para ir aún más lejos.

Pareciendo rechazar la afirmación de algunos países de que no se deben proporcionar armas “ofensivas” a Ucrania por temor a provocar a Rusia, Stoltenberg dijo: “Todo lo que Ucrania hace con diferentes tipos de armas es defensivo, se trata de defenderse de las atrocidades, contra la invasión, contra un uso brutal de la fuerza militar contra su propio país”.

Además del apoyo militar adicional para Ucrania, Johnson dijo que el Reino Unido garantizaría $ 500 millones adicionales (£ 385 millones) en préstamos del Banco Mundial al país, lo que eleva la garantía de préstamo total de Gran Bretaña a $ 1 billón.











Exclusive: Full-scale Nato military force to defend borders


Jens Stoltenberg, the chief of the alliance, reveals plans to deploy a military presence sufficient to repel a Russian invasion




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El ataque Z de Rusia a gran escala es un error militar, politico, social y economico.
> 
> Rusia no ha atacado a Ucrania porque quiera anexar paises, sino porque sabe que una guerra con Ucrania es inevitable, y penso mejor ahora que dentro de 8 años (cuando realmente tenia que haber intervenido mas decididamente hace 8 años despues del golpe de estado que es cuando tenia momentum por el malestar en el sur y el este de Ucrania por el golpe, pero al lerdo de Putin la CIA le pillo por sorpresa.).
> 
> De hecho esta guerra puede durar años, o ser la primera de una serie de conflictos belicos Ucrania-Rusia que debiliten a Rusia y a Europa y garanticen un escenario muy favorable para USA y la UK post Brexit a medio, largo plazo.



mas que inevitable es estupido y contra toda logica ...


----------



## Trovador (9 Abr 2022)

Menudo negocio se ha montado la pajarraca ...620 pavos en un momento.

El de los 500 seguro que es forero. Ese nivel de retraso sólo se puede dar aquí.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Abr 2022)

No sé Rick...


----------



## Visrul (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> Yanukovich no firmo el tratado porque el anexo economico que presento al final la UE era miserable, Ucrania debia abrir su mercado a la industria alemana practicamente sin compensacion ( 600 millones de euros creo que fue la oferta final de la UE), eso destruia toda la industria ucraniana y sus puestos de trabajo, que estaban en el Este del pais y eran la base electoral de Yanukovich.
> Yanukovich tenia el derecho ( era el presidente legitimo), y la obligacion ( el acuerdo era miserable y la UE lo escondio cuando empezaron las hostias) de no firmarlo.
> Entonces se activo el golpe de Estado.



¿Fuente del documento ese del acuerdo del que habla?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Fuente del documento ese del acuerdo del que habla?



apuesto a RT


----------



## Visrul (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> apuesto a RT



Hombre, apostando sobre fijo, pues la verdad, no voy...


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De momento están mandando oleadas de milicianos del Donbas a posiciones fortificadas, que los ucranianos están machacando ola a ola. Para los rusos esos no cuentan como bajas, pues no son sus soldados. Para los rusos eso debe ser una buena estrategia, así que los ucranianos sin moverse del sitio van a limpiar la zona de milicias.



Como los ruskies sigan mandando a los pro-rusos "no rusos" como avanzadilla con la excusa de que conocen el terreno.... no van a hacer falta muchos referéndums porque ellos mismos van a vaporizar el censo.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Que digan esto, unido a las imágenes que hemos visto de como muchos soldados del ejercito ruso son de las zonas más turcomongolas de Rusia, muestra eso que es cierto que el ejercito putinesco en Ucrania está formado por soldados de las zonas más pobres y atrasadas de Rusia. Así que al final lo de la horda turcochina atacando Ucrania es verdad.



Similares tácticas de movilización que Rusia utilizó en la segunda guerra mundial alistando soldados en las zonas más pobres donde poco tenían que perder con la diferencia de que la antiguamente aquellos siberianos nacían con un fusil debajo del brazo y eran gente muy dura, resistente y hábil en el manejo de armas, actualmente carecen de armas, la pobreza es su normal nivel de vida y sin remedio, todos tienen su teléfono móvil, ven "cosas" que suceden en la otra parte del mundo y ya no cazan para sobrevivir o comer carne, simplemente van a los supermercados y están habituados al vivir bajo la bota del Kremlin.
Su espíritu combativo ya no es el mismo, Rusia es enorme y si en una aldea de Kamchatka reclutan a unos pocos hombre y no vuelven, simplemente no tienen donde acudir para que les den razón.



Patatas bravas dijo:


> Muchos orcos muertos.



Orco muerto abono pa mi huerto.
Qué les lleva a no llevarse a sus propios muertos? pero sí tienen sitio para cargar gallinas, Nutella, alfombras, televisores, lavadoras...Qué se merecen? Qué clase de basura humana son?
Afortunadamente la gran mayoría de ucranianos son católicos y les darán sepultura.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Fuente del documento ese del acuerdo del que habla?



Ciertamente han quedado pocas fuentes, ya que la UE tapo el asunto para que nadie la señalase como la responsable de haber provocado una guerra en Ucrania y de las decenas de miles de muertos habidos desde entonces.

Pero puedes verlo en Reuters, Nov 2013.

Y si las cifras que mencione son correctas, la UE ofrecio 600 millones de euros, Yanukovich califico la oferta de humillante, lo era, y Putin ofrecio 15.000 millones de dolares y una reduccion del 33 % en el precio del gas.

En cuestion de dias la OTAN organizo el golpe de estado, trajeron a las milicias neonazis de la Ucrania Occidental, y 3 meses depues a los francotiradores para escalar el golpe y romper el impass.

Y hasta hoy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ciertamente han quedado pocas fuentes, ya que la UE tapo el asunto para que nadie la señalase como la responsable de haber provocado una guerra en Ucrania y de las decenas de miles de muertos habidos desde entonces.
> 
> Pero puedes verlo en Reuters, Nov 2013.
> 
> ...



menuda GILIPOLLEZ


----------



## Fiallo (10 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Vaya, parece que se ha descolgado otro troll. Es curioso como vienen de 1 en 1, nunca en masa, al principio de moderados y luego rápidamente a meter la propaganda del kremlin. Este hilo debe molestar mucho para que haya una táctica organizada.



El hilo se está estropeando por toda esa escoria amante de la lefa turcachina kremlinita anti-occidental.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menuda GILIPOLLEZ



Lamento que te haya sentado tan mal demostrarte que estabas equivocado, no era mi intencion, solo pretendia informarte para que tuvieses un mejor conocimiento de las causas del conflicto provocado por la OTAN, la UE y USA en Ucrania.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Similares tácticas de movilización que Rusia utilizó en la segunda guerra mundial alistando soldados en las zonas más pobres donde poco tenían que perder con la diferencia de que la antiguamente aquellos siberianos nacían con un fusil debajo del brazo y eran gente muy dura, resistente y hábil en el manejo de armas, actualmente carecen de armas, la pobreza es su normal nivel de vida y sin remedio, todos tienen su teléfono móvil, ven "cosas" que suceden en la otra parte del mundo y ya no cazan para sobrevivir o comer carne, simplemente van a los supermercados y están habituados al vivir bajo la bota del Kremlin.
> Su espíritu combativo ya no es el mismo, Rusia es enorme y si en una aldea de Kamchatka reclutan a unos pocos hombre y no vuelven, simplemente no tienen donde acudir para que les den razón.
> 
> 
> ...



Por los uniformes y los cascos, esos deben ser parte de las milicias que usan como carne de cañón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lamento que te haya sentado tan mal demostrarte que estabas equivocado, no era mi intencion, solo pretendia informarte para que tuvieses un mejor conocimiento de las causas del conflicto provocado por la OTAN, la UE y USA en Ucrania.



la causa real..RUSIA no quiere que los demas paises progresen ,y quieran unirse a la UE... quiere que sigan siendo paises VLADIMIR de mierda,,donde no HAYA opinion publica.. y los oligarcas se lo lleven todo en plan duque de la rusa zarista


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Más info sobre el éxodo de rusos yéndose fuera del país


----------



## LurkerIII (10 Abr 2022)

No acabo de entender el discurso de estos pro-Putin moderados. Cuál es la propuesta? Dejar que Putin agreda todos los países que se le antojen (Ucrania, Bálticos, Finlandia, Suecia, Polonia...) para que Alemania tenga varios proveedores de gas? O directamente entregarle hasta Lisboa por tratado, para que nos de ese gas? Ya veo que tiene a su propio pueblo viviendo de lujazo!

Si tan mala es la guerra para Europa y Rusia, y tan buena es para UK/USA (que lo es), por qué está esta gente defendiendo la invasión, cuando la via rápida para que ganemos los europeos y rusos frente a los anglos es que Putin de media vuelta a la estepa?

Cuál es la propuesta? El genocidio del que habla abiertamente el mariscal Doritov?


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la causa real..RUSIA no quiere que los demas paises progresen ,y quieran unirse a la UE... quiere que sigan siendo paises VLADIMIR de mierda,,donde no HAYA opinion publica.. y los oligarcas se lo lleven todo en plan duque de la rusa zarista



Hay un dicho sobre Ucrania, Rusia y los oligarcas: " En Rusia el presidente elige a los oligarcas...en Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen el presidente".

Y quien violento la voluntad popular y la democracia en Ucrania fueron los golpistas del Maidan, con los grupos neonazis de la Ucrania occidental, el apoyo de USA, la OTAN y la UE y los oligarcas locales.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Un viaje en el tiempo. Un paseo por Kiev antes de la guerra.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Por favor, no contestéis a los subnormales que se crecen


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ciertamente han quedado pocas fuentes, ya que la UE tapo el asunto para que nadie la señalase como la responsable de haber provocado una guerra en Ucrania y de las decenas de miles de muertos habidos desde entonces.
> 
> Pero puedes verlo en Reuters, Nov 2013.
> 
> ...



McNulty, ¿eres tú?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay un dicho sobre Ucrania, Rusia y los oligarcas: " En Rusia el presidente elige a los oligarcas...en Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen el presidente".
> 
> Y quien violento la voluntad popular y la democracia en Ucrania fueron los golpistas del Maidan, con los grupos neonazis de la Ucrania occidental, el apoyo de USA, la OTAN y la UE y los oligarcas locales.



de los reptilianos que no se te olvide... por supuesto unos supuestos nazis tomaron el poder,,a pesar de que el presidente HUYO y dimitio sin decirlo siquiera a su partido


----------



## Fiallo (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Cuanto más viejos, peores. La esperanza de Rusia está en la gente joven. Lástima que tengan pocos jóvenes y los pocos válidos se esten yendo del país.



Los boomer soviéticos son los que tienen fobia de Occidente a diferencia de los jóvenes.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menuda GILIPOLLEZ


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No acabo de entender el discurso de estos pro-Putin moderados. Cuál es la propuesta? Dejar que Putin agreda todos los países que se le antojen (Ucrania, Bálticos, Finlandia, Suecia, Polonia...) para que Alemania tenga varios proveedores de gas? O directamente entregarle hasta Lisboa por tratado, para que nos de ese gas? Ya veo que tiene a su propio pueblo viviendo de lujazo!
> 
> Si tan mala es la guerra para Europa y Rusia, y tan buena es para UK/USA (que lo es), por qué está esta gente defendiendo la invasión, cuando la via rápida para que ganemos los europeos y rusos frente a los anglos es que Putin de media vuelta a la estepa?
> 
> Cuál es la propuesta? El genocidio del que habla abiertamente el mariscal Doritov?



Si a mi tambien me sorprende que haya foreros Pro Putin, cuando ha demostrado ser un necio, pero lo de que pretende anexar paises hasta Lisboa es solo fantasia de la propaganda USA para asegurarse un prietas las filas en las colonias europeas.

De todas formas la UE esta ya jodida sine die con polacos y lituanos a las ordenes de Washington y Londres y soñando con restablecer las glorias pasadas de la confederacion polaco lituana ( con el dinero de la UE).

Y que acertados han estado los britanicos, "nunca podremos controlar la UE desde dentro..pero si desde fuera con la ayuda de USA y la colaboracion de Polonia y Lituania ( y no digamos ya cuando los oligarcas ucranianos esten dentro y tengan poder de veto en Europa".


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> McNulty, ¿eres tú?



No, no soy McNulty.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Más info sobre el éxodo de rusos yéndose fuera del país



En Rusia solo quedarán los disgenesicos dimitris mientras su capital humano de calidad abandona ese muladar turcochino.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de los reptilianos que no se te olvide... por supuesto unos supuestos nazis tomaron el poder,,a pesar de que el presidente HUYO y dimitio sin decirlo siquiera a su partido



El presidente legitimo, que gano las elecciones con mas observadores internacionales en la historia democratica de Ucrania tuvo que abandonar el pais para salvar su vida y la de su familia ante la violencia desatada por los militantes de Sboboda y Pravi Sektor financiados y dirigidos por USA, UK, Polonia, Israel, Lituania, etc..que no duraron en traer francotiradores para culminar el golpe de Estado.

Logicamente en aquellas regiones del Sur y Este de Ucrania este ataque a la democracia, que no era el primero provoco un gran malestar y revueltas que fueron reprimidas violentamente por la junta autoimpuesta en Kiev.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El presidente legitimo, que gano las elecciones con mas observadores internacionales en la historia democratica de Ucrania tuvo que abandonar el pais para salvar su vida y la de su familia ante la violencia desatada por los militantes de Sboboda y Pravi Sektor financiados y dirigidos por USA, UK, Polonia, Israel, Lituania, etc..que no duraron en traer francotiradores para culminar el golpe de Estado.
> 
> Logicamente en aquellas regiones del Sur y Este de Ucrania este ataque a la democracia, que no era el primero provoco un gran malestar y revueltas que fueron reprimidas violentamente por la junta autoimpuesta en Kiev.



y añade mongolia exterior...


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> En Rusia solo quedarán los disgenesicos dimitris mientras su capital humano de calidad abandona ese muladar turcochino.



En realidad si lo piensas, tanto a Putin como a la oligarquía les sobra la gente. Su modelo económico es el de extracción de materias primas y venderselas a Occidente, o países emergentes. 

Si tuvieran el país pelado de gente, con cero población, no les afectaría a su negocio. Puede que incluso les beneficie que se largen, así no dan problemas.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> En Rusia solo quedarán los disgenesicos dimitris mientras su capital humano de calidad abandona ese muladar turcochino.



Adonde no van seguro es a occidente dada la rusofobia neonazi que ha impuesto la propaganda del sistema y que hubiese sonrojado al mismo Goebbels en sus campañas de odioba Rusia en los 40 del siglo pasado.

Algunos iran a Turquia, Israel, Sudamerica, Asia.

De hecho creo que de Occidente estan saliendo algunos rusos ante el ambiente de odio naziotanico.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y añade mongolia exterior...



No, Mongolia no estuvo implicada en el golpe de estado contra la democracia del Maidan.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Adonde no van seguro es a occidente dada la *rusofobia neonazi que ha impuesto la propaganda del sistema y que hubiese sonrojado al mismo Goebbels en sus campañas de odioba Rusia en los 40 del siglo pasado.
> 
> Algunos iran a Turquia, Israel, Sudamerica, Asia.*
> 
> De hecho creo que de Occidente estan saliendo algunos rusos ante el ambiente de odio naziotanico.



Otro panchibolivariano detectado.


----------



## djvan (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay un dicho sobre Ucrania, Rusia y los oligarcas: " En Rusia el presidente elige a los oligarcas...en Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen el presidente".
> 
> Y quien violento la voluntad popular y la democracia en Ucrania fueron los golpistas del Maidan, con los grupos neonazis de la Ucrania occidental, el apoyo de USA, la OTAN y la UE y los oligarcas locales.



15 añitos te puede caer por limpiar la imagen de un genocida y manipular a favor de esa gentuza que trata de invadir europa..

te renta??


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Argelia no tiene capacidad para suministrar a Europa.
> 
> España no tiene conexion de gas con Europa porque nos interesa tener cautiva a.Argelia como unico mercado conectado para su escasa capacidad exportadora y no tener que competir con compradores con mas dinero y poder, entonces el gas argelino por España solo pasaria de camino.



n la tiene porque no la quiso Francia, espanyanha llevado el gaseoducto hasta 80 km de la frontera Francesa.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

*ANÁLISIS*

*La propaganda de Rusia sobre Ucrania se ha vuelto completamente genocida*

*Incitados por el lenguaje de la aniquilación y el exterminio, los soldados rusos se han convertido en verdugos dispuestos.*

_El 26 de febrero, solo dos días después de iniciada la guerra, la agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA Novosti publicó un artículo de opinión titulado “La llegada de Rusia y del Nuevo Mundo”. Su autor, sin asomo de ironía, elogia al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin por la oportuna “solución de la cuestión ucraniana”. Unas horas más tarde, el artículo fue eliminado y ahora solo está disponible en los archivos web . No está claro por qué se eliminó, ya sea por su incómoda proximidad al léxico de asesinatos masivos sistemáticos o porque describía un plan para desmantelar el estado ucraniano después de que una invasión exitosa se presentara como un hecho consumado cuando, en realidad, las fuerzas rusas estaban siendo derrotadas.

Pero este artículo de opinión no fue una casualidad ni un descuido del editor. El odio de Putin por la existencia de Ucrania como estado soberano es bien conocido: según los informes, se quejó de que “*Ucrania ni siquiera es un país real*” al entonces presidente de los Estados Unidos, George W. Bush, en 2008. La misma convicción es evidente en sus tratados posteriores y, finalmente, su extraño discurso televisado tres días antes de que comenzara la guerra. Desde 2014, cuando Rusia anexó Crimea e invadió las regiones orientales de Ucrania, la retórica televisiva ha seguido* las señales de Putin y ha sido extremadamente despectiva hacia Ucrania y su liderazgo, pero no tanto hacia los ucranianos comunes como pueblo.*

*Eso ha cambiado dramáticamente*. Desde que se hizo evidente el fracaso del aparente plan de Putin de precipitarse en Kiev, decapitar al gobierno ucraniano e instalar un régimen títere —y le quedó claro que los ucranianos comunes no esperaban ser liberados por Rusia— el lenguaje sobre Ucrania y los ucranianos se ha vuelto mucho más radical y tóxico.

Antes de la invasión y en las primeras semanas de la guerra, Putin y sus medios leales insistieron en que el objetivo de lo que llamaron una “operación especial” era la liberación de los ucranianos que sufrían bajo el yugo de los supuestos usurpadores nazis. La guerra no tenía nada que ver con el pueblo ucraniano, insistieron, porque Rusia estaba luchando contra la OTAN y Occidente, que había socavado a Rusia al apoyar a la “junta nacionalista” de Ucrania.

Pero en Rusia, la idea de que el país vuelve a luchar contra los nazis es un arma retórica de destrucción masiva. La Rusia de Putin deriva gran parte de su legitimidad de reclamar el manto del triunfo decisivo de la Unión Soviética sobre el último mal de Europa del siglo XX. El régimen ha convertido la celebración anual de la capitulación de la Alemania nazi en 1945 en una festividad casi religiosa; *comparar a Joseph Stalin con Adolf Hitler es ahora un delito penal* . Por lo tanto, el insulto nazi contra Ucrania, repetido sin cesar en los medios rusos, fue bien elegido y ha hecho de la guerra una causa justa para muchos rusos. Es una bendición para los propagandistas rusos que Ucrania tenga una unidad paramilitar que lleva runas estilizadas como insignia y muestra una afinidad por el movimiento independentista ucraniano de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con sus líderes antisemitas y que odian a Rusia. (Los soldados y mercenarios rusos también llevan símbolos nazis, sobre todo Dmitry Utkin , el fundador del notorio Grupo Wagner).

Por supuesto, las afirmaciones rusas de que su ejército está “ desnazizando ” a Ucrania son un absurdo; Los judíos ucranianos (de los cuales su presidente es uno) están, por supuesto, del lado de su país, y el partido de derecha Svoboda de Ucrania solo obtuvo el 3 por ciento de los votos en las últimas elecciones. Moscú claramente no tiene nada en contra de los puntos de vista abiertamente fascistas en el país o en el extranjero, como lo demuestra su bien documentado apoyo encubierto y abierto a líderes, partidos y movimientos de extrema derecha y ultranacionalistas en Europa y en otros lugares. La propaganda estatal rusa ha despojado durante mucho tiempo la palabra "nazi" de cualquier significado.

Cuando los ucranianos se defendieron ferozmente, apoyaron completamente a su liderazgo supuestamente malvado y no mostraron ningún deseo de que Rusia los llamara liberados, *la propaganda del Kremlin cambió de marcha y entró en modo genocida total.*

El 26 de marzo, cuando los rusos estaban siendo expulsados de Kiev pero aún controlaban Bucha, Ucrania, y sus otros suburbios del norte, la editora en jefe de RT, Margarita Simonyan , dijo en otro canal pro-Kremlin que, para su "horror", una "*parte significativa de la nación ucraniana estaba en las garras del frenesí nazi*”. Fue una marcada desviación del tropo anterior de una nación cautiva con algunas manzanas nazis en la parte superior. Dmitry Medvedev, una vez presidente liberal de Rusia y ahora vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, enfurece a Ucrania en su canal de Telegram, llamándola una nación “ *completamente falsa* ” y “*una copia del Tercer Reich*” *que no merece existir.*_










Russia’s Ukraine Propaganda Has Turned Fully Genocidal


Egged on by the language of annihilation and extermination, Russian soldiers have become willing executioners.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Lavado de cerebro, militarismo y nostalgia soviética en un pequeño pueblo ruso.

Aunque el vídeo es largo, tenéis que ver esto, por lo menos los primeros 3 minutos.

Russia: A small town clings to its Soviet past | DW Documentary


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Abr 2022)

Gen Hodges: "La OTAN necesita aplastar a Rusia, romperles la espalda en las próximas 3 semanas. No involucrando tropas en Ucrania, sino proporcionando suficientes armas a Ucrania"


----------



## alas97 (10 Abr 2022)

El boris dándose un paseo por kiev.





Como me gusta ver rabiar a los follarusos, los que decían que kiev caía en 3 horas. y mira tú, han logrado que ru esté involucrada completamente en ucrania siendo el que más envía armas antitanques.


----------



## Tusade (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y quien violento la voluntad popular y la democracia en Ucrania fueron los golpistas del Maidan, con los grupos neonazis de la Ucrania occidental, el apoyo de USA, la OTAN y la UE y los oligarcas locales.



Los únicos neonazis sois vosotros con vuestros genocidios al pueblo ucraniano que no quiere someterse a unos salvajes de las estepas como vosotros.

Eres un propagandista del Kremlin y del RussiaToday. Ignorad a este sujeto.


----------



## elena francis (10 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No te molestes en denunciar, de hecho ya está denunciado en otras instancias a otros niveles
> ya está eliminado y también esta borrado en tw
> Lo que interesa ahora es que el sujeto está identificado y se podrá investigar



También lo denuncié en Tw.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

De verdad que no entiendo porqué hay que andar con asquerosos calculos de ejque al khan le va a molestar, cuando ese HDLGP está llenando fosas comunes de civiles torturados y ejecutados como si fuera la invasión asiria. Que pasa que ucrania se tiene que defender con por favor no me mate? El puente es un objetivo militar de primer nivel, ucrania lo vuela e ya.



Karamba dijo:


> Volar ese puente supondría tocarle el orgullo a Putin, porque es una obra personal del "faraón".
> USA sabe que eso provocaría un momento de ira del señor del Kremlin. No creo que vayan a provocar momentos de ira hasta que el oso esté suficientemente desangrado.
> No digo que no se vaya a hacer, pero si se hace, se hará teniendo claros cuáles serán los siguientes movimientos propios, no sólo los siguientes movimientos del señor del Kremlin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo porqué hay que andar con asquerosos calculos de ejque al khan le va a molestar, cuando ese HDLGP está llenando fosas comunes de civiles torturados y ejecutados como si fuera la invasión asiria. Que pasa que ucrania se tiene que defender con por favor no me mate? El puente es un objetivo militar de primer nivel, ucrania lo vuela e ya.



Supongo que en algún momento se tendrán que cuadrar y ajustar cuentas, y le devolverán a Putin cada una de las veces que se ha tenido que ir con tiento para que la cosa no se desmadrase. Los de la inteligencia, los militares, los políticos, los economistas, etc. suelen optar más por las "voladuras controladas" y no por los "aquí te pillo aquí te mato". De hecho, esto último es muy característico de Putin. Es un estilo y unas formas que ya no se llevan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

No se trata de devolverle a Putin nada ni nada que tenga que ver con venganzas, se trata de ganar la guerra de ucrania y evitar muertes ucranianas, para lo cual volar el puente es muy interesante. Que solo es un puente, que no es una estación de tren atestada ni abrir fosas comunes, un puente como los han derribado cientos en ucrania solo que este es muy especial.

El problema de fondo es que ese imperio demoniaco ha metido el miedo en los huesos a mucha gente, y se estan produciendo errores de calculo inmensos, cuando ese imperio se come con patatas los aviones derribados por el Sultan y que le mate embajadores y se comeria con patatas una exclusion aerea y que el puente fuera pasto de los peces.



Karamba dijo:


> Supongo que en algún momento se tendrán que cuadrar y ajustar cuentas, y le devolverán a Putin cada una de las veces que se ha tenido que ir con tiento para que la cosa no se desmadrase. Los de la inteligencia, los militares, los políticos, los economistas, etc. suelen optar más por las "voladuras controladas" y no por los "aquí te pillo aquí te mato". De hecho, esto último es muy característico de Putin. Es un estilo y unas formas que ya no se llevan.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se trata de devolverle a Putin nada ni nada que tenga que ver con venganzas, se trata de ganar la guerra de ucrania y evitar muertes ucranianas, para lo cual volar el puente es muy interesante. Que solo es un puente, que no es una estación de tren atestada ni abrir fosas comunes, un puente como los han derribado cientos en ucrania solo que este es muy especial.
> 
> El problema de fondo es que ese imperio demoniaco ha metido el miedo en los huesos a mucha gente, y se estan produciendo errores de calculo inmensos, cuando ese imperio se come con patatas los aviones derribados por el Sultan y que le mate embajadores y se comeria con patatas una exclusion aerea y que el puente fuera pasto de los peces.



No, si yo no hablo de venganzas. Hablo de darle la puntilla para acabar la guerra y ganarla.
Precisamente no veo yo muy claro que la voladura de ese puente ahora (y las consecuencias que traería) vayan a salvar muchas vidas ukras.
Ese puente es muy especial para Putin, sí. Lo empezó a construir muy pocos meses después de invadir Krimea. Lleva el nombre de "Puente del Hermanamiento", o algo así. Aunque el proyecto de construcción es muy anterior, fíjate si estaba todo premeditado o no (cosa que los follaputins del foro callarán como lumis en cuaresma), formando todo parte de un plan. En esta ocasión sí era todo parte del plan, sí.

En cuanto a la función de ese puente en la guerra, a día de hoy, tampoco veo que esté sirviendo como un coladero de suministros y equipos. Más bien el grueso de fuerzas está entrando por otros lados.

Quizás el puente pueda quedar inutilizado "casualmente" cuando se intente retomar esa zona. Ya veremos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

Venga, enlazo un vídeo bastante completo sobre el puente que contiene detalles bastante interesantes:



Y este otro, más largo y más doméstico. Lo meto en Spoiler. Es en francés aunque con subtítulos en español.


Spoiler: Puente Kerch


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Adonde no van seguro es a occidente dada la rusofobia neonazi que ha impuesto la propaganda del sistema y que hubiese sonrojado al mismo Goebbels en sus campañas de odioba Rusia en los 40 del siglo pasado.
> 
> Algunos iran a Turquia, Israel, Sudamerica, Asia.
> 
> De hecho creo que de Occidente estan saliendo algunos rusos ante el ambiente de odio naziotanico.



Al ignore, tarado. Rusofobia neonazi. Claro claro. Estaba el ciudadano de Kiev medio bombardeando babushkas. O pegando tiros en la nuca a personas maniatadas en medio de la calle.

sois basura. Intoxicando poco a poco, poco a poco. Verborrea sin límite que mete dos verdades y luego mentira tras mentira para justificar un intento de genocidio.

El mensaje siempre acaba en “invadir ucrania era inevitable” y “hay que matar ucranios porque son nazis” y además “Rusia no ha invadido nada, de hecho ha sido Ucrania la que ha invadido a Rusia”.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Como en Siria, bombas en paracaídas


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Tomad con un poquito de sal, como todo. 




It was posted in a telegraph channel I’m in with the caption:

“A squad composed of American Volunteers ambushed a warehouse near Chuhuiv where Russian conscripts were resting. Five Russians were killed and four were captured with two suffering gunshot wounds. Two Americans were shot though expected to be okay.

Note the American in the video possibly holding an AS VAL”


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## pep007 (10 Abr 2022)

Digo yo, que el Niño Becerra es tonto, no?









Santiago Niño-Becerra: «China está sentada en un sillón fumando un puro, ve que va a ganar»


«España tiene tres megaproblemas», apunta el catedrático de Estructura Económica, que publica «Futuro, ¿qué futuro?», donde señala qué claves serán indispensables para sobrevivir. «La generación Z será la gran perdedora, ¡lo ha pillado todo!», lamenta



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, eso te lo estás inventando.
> 
> _El 30 de marzo de 2012, Yanukóvich y los líderes de la UE acuerdan un estatuto de asociación de Ucrania con la UE. Sin embargo, la entrada en vigor se aplaza —las negociaciones se estancarían durante un año—, pues una de las exigencias para de la Unión era la liberación de Yulia Timoshenko y Yuri Lutsenko, opositores al gobierno. Ello no impidió que durante los meses previos al inicio de las protestas, Yanukóvich prometiera realizar las reformas necesarias para continuar la negociaciones con la UE. Sin embargo, el 21 de noviembre de 2013, el gobierno ucraniano encabezado por Mikola Azárov publicó una nota oficial en la que informaba que el proceso de preparación de la firma del acuerdo con la UE quedaba «suspendido».46 La razón que se dio fue que los meses anteriores Ucrania había experimentado «una caída en la producción industrial, y también por nuestras relaciones con los países de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes». Aún así, Yanukóvich asistió a la cumbre de la UE los días 28 y 29 (donde originalmente estaba previsto que se firmase el acuerdo de asociación), aunque el documento no fue firmado. No obstante, tanto el mandatatrio ucraniano como funcionarios de la UE señalaron que esperaban firmarlo en una fecha posterior.47_* Entre tanto, el primer ministro Mikola Azárov admitió que había sido Rusia la que urgió a Kiev para no firmar Acuerdo de Asociación a cambio de una ayuda económica*
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. Los voceros de la horda criminal siguen intentando hacer su propaganda, culpando a Occidente y a la víctima en todo lo posible. También añadiría que en 2012 se descubren importantes yacimientos de gas natural en el oeste de -tachán- Crimea. Una Ucrania autosuficiente en energía y dentro de la UE? Eso no podían permitirlo los orcos.


----------



## gargamelix (10 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Digo yo, que el Niño Becerra es tonto, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En lo de China tiene razón, es evidente que China se va a beneficiar de un mercado cautivo y un proveedor con descuento sin hacer nada que sepamos. La inflación no está asociada a la guerra es cierto, lo que ha hecho es agravarla pero ya llevamos más de 1 año.

Otras cosas como lo de la chatarra rusa o el metaverso supongo que se ha bajado a la barra de la cafetería del campus para hablar.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (10 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Digo yo, que el Niño Becerra es tonto, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un profeta del apocalipsis, vive de ello. No hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

El estado mafioso ruso busca el genocidio del pueblo ucraniano.









A Ucrania le espera el exterminio si vence Rusia


El objetivo del Kremlin es aniquilar a los ucranios, a los que la propaganda rusa equipara con los nazis




elpais.com


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> El boris dándose un paseo por kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UK ya era el mas involucrado en espolear la guerra en Ucrania mucho antes de Z.

Es el mas interesado en crear situaciones belicas en Europa del Este espoleando a polacos, lituanos y nacionalistas de la Ucrania Occidental contra rusos para debilitar y dominar a la UE.

Una vez que la UE deje de tener acceso a la energia rusa los europeos tendran que ir a Londres a suplicar que les den mas energia del golfo persico, esa eneegis se controla desde La City, pagando el precio que dictamine Londres.

No podian dominar la UE desde dentro...la dominaran desde fuera.


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

*Un francotirador español en Kiev: «Mis opciones de salir vivo de aquí son del 50%»*
*Este ex legionario del Tercio Gran Capitán lleva más de dos semanas combatiendo a los rusos: por cada “hombre abatido” cobra 300 dólares de una empresa de seguridad americana*





El francotirador JLC FOTO: LA RAZÓN (CUSTOM CREDIT)

MACARENA GUTIÉRREZ@McGutierrezSj
CREADA10-04-2022 | 02:00 HÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN10-04-2022 | 04:10 H
La última misión de J.L.C ha sido en Irpin. Una acción rápida de unas pocas horas, integrado en un equipo con otros cinco ex militares. Soldados profesionales contratados por empresas de seguridad privadas que, según este ex legionario de 42 años, están liderando una parte de la guerra y, de paso, haciendo negocio. La conversación telefónica con LA RAZÓN se produce a lo largo de varios días. Hasta en dos ocasiones le cortan las líneas que utiliza y tiene que restablecerlas. No rechaza ninguna pregunta, si acaso evita entrar en ciertos detalles por razones de seguridad. Cabo primero del Tercio Gran Capitán de la Legión, donde *sirvió durante trece años como francotirador*, sí pide que no aparezca su cara y que le identifiquemos solo con las iniciales.

Asegura que su única motivación para participar en esta guerra es la protección de los civiles: «Me parece injusto lo que está sucediendo. A mí lo que me preocupa es la gente y necesito ayudarles. *He encontrado hasta explosivos en peluches, en cajas de alimentos* con el símbolo de Cruz Roja. Totalmente surreal. Lo que he visto es increíble. No es normal, de verdad, no sé a qué jugamos. He estado con la Legión en varios destinos, esto no me viene de nuevas. Pero aquí ves cosas... Procuro no darle muchas vueltas, pero es que el día a día que vivo no tiene sentido. No lo sé».

Además de la crudeza de un conflicto en el que «*todos* *actúan de una manera inhumana *con civiles de por medio», a este tirador de elite madrileño le ha sorprendido la presencia en Kiev de tantas agencias privadas de seguridad. «Aquí no he visto milicias de civiles armados. Lo que hay son empresas militares de muchos países, incluida Ucrania. Te hace una entrevista un mando, te conocen, te hacen fotografías. Ven todo lo que eres y has sido. Hay polacas, suecas, danesas y, sobre todo, de EE UU. Ellos montan equipos de seis personas y, si eres la carta de la baraja que les falta, te contratan. Tengo entendido que el número cuatro de Zelenski es quien se encarga de coordinar las operaciones con los mandos, que en su mayoría son estadounidenses. Son los que mueven el cotarro».

J.L.C llegó pensando en incorporarse a la Legión Extranjera creada por el presidente ucraniano para integrar a combatientes de otros países. *No tenía intención «de cobrar ni un duro»* y terminó firmando un contrato con una empresa americana porque «así es como funcionan las cosas». También le sorprendió el viaje hasta Polonia, que hizo empotrado en una caravana con material humanitario. Además de bienes de primera necesidad, comida y medicamentos, llevaban cuatro paquetes negros que dejaron en Alemania. «Imagino que sería cocaína, pero vamos, que no es todo tan bonito como lo pintan. Al menos ese conductor aprovechó que a estas furgonetas no las para ni las registra nadie, ni en las fronteras, ni en las aduanas, para sacarse un sobresueldo», apunta.






Equipo del francotirador J.L.C FOTO: LA RAZÓN LA RAZÓN
«No llegas, te dan un arma y te pones a pegar tiros. Es falso. Tienes que tener contactos con alguien de la base del Ejército. Si no hablas inglés, por ejemplo, te llevan directamente a la frontera. La Legión Extranjera que yo he visto está en Yavoriv, en la frontera con Polonia. No tienen armas, ni visten de uniforme. *Si llegan con ropa militar, les proporcionan otra.* Lo que están haciendo es aprender ucraniano para poder comunicarse con la población si atacan esa zona. Son como una ayuda humanitaria formada por ex soldados de muchos países». Por si quedara alguna duda, insiste varias veces en que «en absoluto estoy despreciando su labor, solo digo que no están aquí para combatir».

No quiere decir el nombre de su empleador, ni el sueldo que le ingresan en una cuenta ucraniana cada quince días. Especifica que la cifra depende enormemente de la cualificación y de la tarea, *«no pagan lo mismo a un paramédico que a un francotirador*. O a un piloto de drones que a un zafador o un artificiero». Luego están los «pluses». «En mi caso, son 300 dólares por hombre abatido. Y no, no te voy a decir cuántos pluses he cobrado ya, solo que no compensa estar aquí ni lo que haces. Por mucho dinero que te paguen. Más que nada porque hay que estar muy bien psicológicamente para hacer esto y ver lo que ves».

No ha llevado armas, solo un machete y un hacha en la mochila. «Lo primero que te preguntan es qué arma usas, en mi caso una M-110, un rifle de asalto. También una Glock, que es una pistola, y un AR-15 por seguridad. Te lo proporcionan todo. *Como yo actúo solo, soy oro molido para ellos. Si no necesitas a nadie les sale más barato, claro. *Y encima, en mi caso, con buena puntería confirmada a 1.600 metros. Me preguntaron que por qué no había venido antes». De momento, no ha conocido a ningún otro francotirador: «Somos muy poquitos. Hacemos más bajas que nadie después de la artillería. Luego están los que pilotan los drones, que están muy demandados. Es alucinante lo que hacen».

¿No hay ninguna misión que le haya generado un dilema? ¿Por la edad del enemigo o por su indefensión? «Te pagan por hacer cosas y punto, sin preguntar. *Yo estoy acostumbrado y me resulta fácil. *Tampoco te voy a decir que soy “macho man” porque no. Pero aquí la moral no existe, es un tema de supervivencia. O tú o yo, no hay más. Vienes a lo que vienes y lo sabes. Es tan solo tener eso claro. Si yo dudo soy el que se va bajo tierra».

Este ex legionario no tiene problemas en usar el término «mercenario» para referirse a él y a los 200 hombres con los que comparte base de operaciones en la región de Kiev. «Es que los que están como yo, aunque suene mal, lo son. Mercenarios puros y duros que pueden dedicarse a la extracción de personas importantes de un edificio o a la compra de armas legales. Yo he hecho dos. Van dos civiles de cebo conduciendo dos camiones hasta un punto, nosotros compramos las armas junto con un intermediario y se llevan a destino. Mercenarios los hay en todas las guerras *para que otros no tengan que mancharse las manos*. Los soldados somos la mano de obra, otros vienen a ganar dinero y eso me da rabia, sí». Afirma que Rusia también los emplea; «los chechenos lo son».

Viven en un edificio del que no pueden salir, apenas a la puerta para fumar un cigarro. Y comen en silencio: «No interactuamos nada entre nosotros ni con los ucranianos.* En el comedor no se habla, el hermetismo es total.* No hay camaradería, imagino que se debe a que la gente no tiene ganas de hablar después de lo que ha visto. Te sientas, comes, te levantas y te vas. El que habla ahí es que está haciendo negocios».

Después de una acción concreta pueden pasar tres o cuatro días parados. Descansan, van al gimnasio y, en general, les come la impaciencia. Muchas veces les avisan con apenas cinco minutos y hay que correr. «Normalmente, yo *me adelanto a mi equipo, se supone que soy sus ojos*. Me cubro, me busco una posición que trato, si se puede, de que sea elevada. Primero tengo que ver dónde está el enemigo bajo unos mapas, unas directrices. Me pongo en posición y ya no me puedo mover. Desde ahí coordino con el resto, que igual están quitando minas de la carretera o retirando vehículos sospechosos y tan solo tengo que cubrirles. Si veo movimiento, disparo».






Imagen del material del ex legionario en su habitación en Kiev FOTO: LA RAZÓN LA RAZÓN
En ocasiones, cuenta que le toca quedarse atrás y volver por sus medios por la naturaleza de la operación. «Alguna vez he pasado todo el día sin moverme de posición porque tenía el enemigo al lado. Y si te mueves, te matan. *Te meas encima, no comes, como si estuvieras muerto. Y a esperar a que se vayan»*. ¿En qué se piensa durante las horas muertas? «Si te dijera que estoy siempre a tope, te mentiría. No soy ningún Rambo, eso es mentira. No existe. Intento no pensar en nada y acabo pensando en todo. Desde aquella novia que perdí por idiota a cómo estará mi moto, que he tenido que dejar guardada. Te pasa de todo por la cabeza, temas absurdos, sin ton ni son. Con eso matas el tiempo. Y quien te diga otra cosa es un motivado o un flipado».

Este tirador de elite asegura que ha sentido más el peligro que en otros conflictos y que en apenas dos semanas *se mira en el espejo y se ve más viejo, más delgado y con más canas:* «Miedo tienes siempre, claro, desde el primer día que llegas. Te estás jugando la vida. Además, aquí estoy solo, con compañeros que no conozco y que no hablan mi idioma. Te sientes inseguro el 100 por 100 del tiempo. Calculo que mis probabilidades de salir vivo de aquí son del 50%».

Confiesa que en algún momento le han llamado la atención «por descuidar mi protección, mi seguridad». Hubo un día en que bajó la guardia más de la cuenta: «*Me salió del alma, me acerqué a una niña rubia, de tres o cuatro años*, que estaba con su madre. Preciosa. Saqué de mi mochila una tableta de chocolate Nestlé, me he traído un montón, y le di una. Los compañeros me llamaron la atención por ese gesto. Estoy para lo que estoy, pero me sale. No pude evitarlo aunque tenían razón. Quizá es un instinto que me sale por no haber sido padre, algo que me habría gustado».

Sin embargo, *no siente «ningún shock emocional» por hacer lo que hace.* Repite como un mantra que «solo me importan los civiles. Es por lo que estoy aquí. Ver un niño chico corriendo por la carretera. Solo. No quisiera ser ese niño. Fuego de mortero y disparos y un anciano de 80 años que a lo mejor le da igual la vida, pero le ves de yendo de un punto a otro caminando, como si la cosa no fuera con él. Yo lo que quiero es que los civiles me miren a los ojos cara y vean a un militar español que saca la cara por ellos. Por su libertad».

Tampoco les está permitido interactuar con los rusos: «A mí no me dejan hablar con ellos, no nos está autorizado a la mayoría. Tampoco a los ucranianos. Los maniatamos, les despojamos de las armas, comprobamos que no tienen ningún artefacto en el cuerpo y se los llevan. Supongo que *para interrogarlos e intercambiarlos luego. No sé más ni quiero saberlo*».

Sin embargo, tiene claro que matanzas como la de Bucha son obra de mercenarios chechenos: «He visto algún que otro cadáver de los que dejan atrás las tropas, pero te puedo asegurar que eso no son los rusos. Son los chechenos, un grupo de élite que trabaja para Moscú. Da miedo hasta verlos físicamente. Los soldados rusos son niños, no tienen esa maldad ni ese nivel de violencia y ensañamiento. La mayoría está haciendo el servicio militar. Te puedo contar que *se han arrodillado delante de mí, pidiendo que por favor no les dispare, llorando.* Un militar llorando. Eso no lo han hecho los rusos».

Tiene por seguro que se quedará hasta que acabe todo. Un final que no ve muy próximo pese a que estén recuperando ciudades y el triunfalismo cunda entre las filas ucranianas: «Esto va para largo y todavía se va a poner peor. Lo que están haciendo las tropas rusas es replegarse para reagruparse y volver a ser un número significativo para embestir otra vez. A veces pienso que la Tercera Guerra Mundial me va a pillar aquí. No sé. *Veo un 75% de opciones de que se líe más gorda».*

La próxima misión para la que acaban de contratarle será una «black op», que realizará junto a tres compañeros con mando también estadounidense. «Es una misión que se hace por debajo del radar. Digamos que, oficialmente, no existe. Aún desconozco cuándo tendrá lugar». Aunque nada ha resultado ser como esperaba, volvería a acudir a la llamada de Zelenski: «No me arrepiento de haber venido, mi vida está llena de errores como la de cualquiera. Desde que nací. *Esto es solo una cicatriz más. Otra experiencia».








Un francotirador español en Kiev: «Mis opciones de salir vivo de aquí son del 50%»


Este ex legionario del Tercio Gran Capitán lleva más de dos semanas combatiendo a los rusos: por cada “hombre abatido” cobra 300 euros de una empresa de seguridad americana




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> *Un francotirador español en Kiev: «Mis opciones de salir vivo de aquí son del 50%»*
> *Este ex legionario del Tercio Gran Capitán lleva más de dos semanas combatiendo a los rusos: por cada “hombre abatido” cobra 300 dólares de una empresa de seguridad americana*
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que aniquile mucha escoria turcomongola. Bien hecho


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay un dicho sobre Ucrania, Rusia y los oligarcas: " En Rusia el presidente elige a los oligarcas...en Ucrania, los oligarcas eligen el presidente".
> 
> Y quien violento la voluntad popular y la democracia en Ucrania fueron los golpistas del Maidan, con los grupos neonazis de la Ucrania occidental, el apoyo de USA, la OTAN y la UE y los oligarcas locales.



Por eso Zelensky ha sacado leyes limitando el papel de los oligarcas en las elecciones.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lavado de cerebro, militarismo y nostalgia soviética en un pequeño pueblo ruso.
> 
> Aunque el vídeo es largo, tenéis que ver esto, por lo menos los primeros 3 minutos.
> 
> Russia: A small town clings to its Soviet past | DW Documentary




muy muy bueno

a falta de ladrillos, nutella y lavadoras putin da propaganda belica barata y culto a si mismo

cada vez mas corea del norte


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Por eso Zelensky ha sacado leyes limitando el papel de los oligarcas en las elecciones.



Postureo de cara a la UE, hay que aparentar.

A los oligarcas ucranianos este postureo tampoco les parece mal, el premio gordo esta al final, cuando tengan acceso a los fondos europeos y poder de veto en la UE.

Los oligarcas en Ucrania son casi todos culturalmente rusos y etnicamente judios.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Lleva años ofreciéndosela. En 2008 ya se lo ofreció:

No ticia de 2014.

_El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, le propuso al entonces líder de Polonia que dividieran Ucrania entre ellos desde 2008, dijo el presidente del parlamento polaco, Radoslaw Sikorski, en una entrevista publicada por el sitio web US Politico.

Según Sikorski, quien hasta septiembre se desempeñó como ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia, Putin hizo la propuesta durante la visita del primer ministro polaco, Donald Tusk, a Moscú en 2008.

“*Él quería que nos convirtiéramos en participantes en esta partición de Ucrania. … Esta fue una de las primeras cosas que Putin le dijo a mi primer ministro, Donald Tusk, cuando visitó Moscú”.*

“*Él (Putin) continuó diciendo que Ucrania es un país artificial y que Lwow es una ciudad polaca y por qué no lo solucionamos juntos*”, dijo Sikorski en la entrevista fechada el domingo.

Antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el territorio de Polonia incluía partes de la actual Ucrania occidental, incluidas algunas ciudades importantes como Lwow, conocida como Lviv en Ucrania.

Según Sikorski, que acompañó a Tusk en su viaje a Moscú, Tusk no respondió a la sugerencia de Putin porque sabía que estaba siendo grabado, pero Polonia nunca expresó interés alguno en unirse a la operación rusa.

“*Les dejamos muy, muy claro: no queríamos tener nada que ver con esto*”, dijo Sikorski.

El relato de Sikorski *no es la primera sugerencia de que Rusia estaba buscando el apoyo de Polonia para dividir Ucrania.*

Tras la anexión de Crimea, el presidente del parlamento ruso, Vladimir Zhirinovsky, e*nvió una carta a los gobiernos de Polonia, Rumania y Hungría, proponiendo una división conjunta del país.*_










Putin offered in 2008 to divide Ukraine with Poland: Polish ex-minister


Russian President Vladimir Putin proposed to Poland's then leader that they divide Ukraine between themselves as far back as 2008, Poland's parliamentary s




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

*Novomayorske*


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Al ignore, tarado. Rusofobia neonazi. Claro claro. Estaba el ciudadano de Kiev medio bombardeando babushkas. O pegando tiros en la nuca a personas maniatadas en medio de la calle.
> 
> sois basura. Intoxicando poco a poco, poco a poco. Verborrea sin límite que mete dos verdades y luego mentira tras mentira para justificar un intento de genocidio.
> 
> El mensaje siempre acaba en “invadir ucrania era inevitable” y “hay que matar ucranios porque son nazis” y además “Rusia no ha invadido nada, de hecho ha sido Ucrania la que ha invadido a Rusia”.



sabes lo más curioso, que el tontolapolla es un nazi de manual

antisemita, xenófobo, machista y homofobo
lo tiene todo el colega

pero le viene de puta madre todo el ruido este con los "nazis" ucranianos, porque así puede disimular su diarrea mental


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lleva años ofreciéndosela. En 2008 ya se lo ofreció:
> 
> No ticia de 2014.
> 
> ...



Trampa para dividir a los aliados. No van a recibir una puta mierda una vez que Ucrania haya desaparecido.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

_1. Game-changer: los *Starstreaks británicos* han llegado a Izyum. Unidades de la 95 Brigada Aerotransportada Ucraniana derriban un Drone Orlan. Los aviones y helicópteros rusos lo van a pasar mal los próximos días. 

Uso exitoso en combate de Starstreak MANPADS en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia. Air Defense #95ОДШБр destruyó el UAV ruso Orlan, Este es el saludo de los paracaidistas ucranianos Boris Johnson. Gracias Gran Bretaña. Usamos el apoyo de los aliados de manera efectiva.

dar más ¡Por nuestra libertad y la tuya! 

 _


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

España tendra que financiar la guerra de USA/UK en el Este contra Rusia y en apoyo de la confederacion Polaco-Lituana, en los proximos años habra que detraer recursos del Sur de Europa para apoyar la expansion en el Este de Europa, toca pagar.

Lo peor es que para España es dinero perdido, aunque se obtenga una victoria geopolitica para España no habra retorno, pero a ver quien desobedece a los amos.

Polacos, Lituanos y oligarcas ucros logicamente estan salivando con la riada de recursos extraidos del oeste de Europa y que se les viene para alla.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Trampa para dividir a los aliados. No van a recibir una puta mierda una vez que Ucrania haya desaparecido.



Eso lo saben ellos de sobra.

A lo que me refería es a que no es algo nuevo. El khan siempre ha negado el derecho a Ucrania de existir.

Ya se permitía en 2008 ofrecer a otros países repartirse a cachos un país soberano.

El otro día, no recuerdo en que medio, leí que a Putin "se le acababa el tiempo" y que por eso había lanzado la invasión. Ahora entiendo el sentido de la frase.

Se refería a que el sentimiento nacional ucraniano cada vez era más fuerte. Lo que siempre había considerado desde su punto de vista, que la nación ucraniana no existía, podía dejar de ser cierto. Había que hacer algo.

De ahí todos los mensajes y artículos que vemos por parte de la horda, "rusificación", "desucranización", etc.

Estamos asistiendo, de vencer, al nacimiento de una nación en el sentido moderno.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _1. Game-changer: los *Starstreaks británicos* han llegado a Izyum. Unidades de la 95 Brigada Aerotransportada Ucraniana derriban un Drone Orlan. Los aviones y helicópteros rusos lo van a pasar mal los próximos días.
> 
> Uso exitoso en combate de Starstreak MANPADS en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia. Air Defense #95ОДШБр destruyó el UAV ruso Orlan, Este es el saludo de los paracaidistas ucranianos Boris Johnson. Gracias Gran Bretaña. Usamos el apoyo de los aliados de manera efectiva.
> 
> ...



Espero que no se haya usado contra un Orlan-10 y sea contra un Orion, porque sino es bastante desperdicio el lanzamiento.

Tengo dudas de que esto sea un starstreak





Edito: lo ha identificado un tuitero llamado Gabriele Molinelli como un Martlet británico, lo he buscado y coincide a la perfeccción:


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Espero que no se haya usado contra un Orlan-10 y sea contra un Orion, porque sino es bastante desperdicio el lanzamiento.
> 
> Tengo dudas de que esto sea un starstreak
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020071


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Reedité el post, es un Martlet


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Mientras estos siguen en Stalingrado 1942. Demoliciones Vladimir de Mierda.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Y esta fue la respuesta de Polonia


----------



## pep007 (10 Abr 2022)

Es que como nunca lo habia seguido mas de 30 segundos...

Como no es de mi cuerda (austriaca...), siempre los elimino por falta de base. Puede que tenga intuicion, olfato,..., pero sin base correcta no me quedo a escuchar como me venden crecepelos como si fueran traders...


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Una ventana a la mentalidad de los militares rusos. Brutal. Me parece que lo entrevista un Ucranio.



Y comentario muy acertado que explica la táctica que vemos aquí en el foro.

Here is the answer to why many Russians support what is going on I’m Ukraine. I am Ukrainian in Ukraine btw, The way propaganda works is that they use something that is true as the foundation and then bombard on that small fact with a plethora of false, semi false, and deceptive omissions to sculpt the reader into believing Outlandish things on the physiological reasoning that the initial claim is true. The claim they have which is fact is during 2014 azov far right extremist nazis commuted atrocities, and bombed their own population. They built “their truth” on this claiming for 8 years that they killed their own kind innocent Ukrainians, they claim that nato USA is the biggest threat to Russia as they keep expanding, they claim that Ukraine has dirty dealings and Chemical weapon laboratories. Each of these claims has a grain of truth. Azov did commit atrocities, they did bomb their own people as within war there are no winners when you have a target hiding in residential areas, but once they were nationalized and incorporated into the Ukrainian army those people were punished and sentenced for their crimes, the azov battalion now is completely different and does not operate without clearance and higher command, nato is expanding further and further and it is not only a economical threat but a military as well because the Cold War never truly finished it just evolved into proxy wars, Ukraine is strategically important for Russia and they will not let that land go easily, they need the land to be neutral or neutralized to not have implicit risk Economically. Ukraine has corruption issues, which foreign nations take advantage of and launder their money, biden, pelosi, Kerry and Romney are definitely doing something suspicious. The labs were confirmed by USAs representative Nuland, Russia claimed that hard claiming they were storing chemical weapons to be used against the Russian people which would of happened unless Russia intervened. On this foundation they built the image of Ukraine as the evil corrupt nazis who hate Russia and will stop at no means to hurt the Russian people from the hate that’s in their hearts. They beamed this over and over and over into the heads of Russia citizens until it dehumanized the Ukraine people where the population hates and only wants the worst for the Ukrainians. This is how mass psychosis and perpetual propaganda permanently tattoos the brains until they cannot even remotely relate to the victim and enemy and they do not even care about the slightest human suffering.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



En realidad para Putin no es dar a los polacos el W de Ucrania, sino a cambio mandar en Polonia también. 

Preocupante y también inteligentes los polacos rechazándolo.


----------



## Chaini (10 Abr 2022)

Hoy


PolKazov (batallon Azov)









*"Querías esta tierra,
Así que ahora mézclate con ella"*




Comunicaciones especiales.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

_El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Kharkiv, Oleg Sinegubov, informa que una gran columna de invasores que se dirigían a Izyum fue destruida esta noche._

 

...¿Esta?

_El satélite registró una columna militar rusa de 12 kilómetros al este de Kharkiv. Así lo informó CNN.

 _


----------



## Nuzzo (10 Abr 2022)

Si los rusos hacen otro atasco, esta vez en los alrededores de Kharkiv - apaga y vámosnos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Postureo de cara a la UE, hay que aparentar.
> 
> A los oligarcas ucranianos este postureo tampoco les parece mal, el premio gordo esta al final, cuando tengan acceso a los fondos europeos y poder de veto en la UE.
> 
> Los oligarcas en Ucrania son casi todos culturalmente rusos y etnicamente judios.



bien ,sigueinte truco de TROLL PRORUSO.. culpar a los judios de todo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

No dicen nada que no hayamos dicho ya en burbuja ni nada que nos pille por sorpresa, pero aquí viene lo interesante, los medios generalistas y la opinión de fuera de la cueva recogen este estado descriptivo de la realidad. 

Creo que se está produciendo una RAPIDISIMA corrección de la falsa percepción occidental sobre el imperio demoniaco, especialmente notable en Alemania. Ahora solo falta que se corrijan los errores de calculo y estrategicos que tienen a la OTAN y a occidente pensando más en la seguridad del khanato que en la suya propia.



Nicors dijo:


> El estado mafioso ruso busca el genocidio del pueblo ucraniano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

seguramente gracias al material nocturno bueno bueno del parabueno





Trovador dijo:


> _El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Kharkiv, Oleg Sinegubov, informa que una gran columna de invasores que se dirigían a Izyum fue destruida esta noche._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Abr 2022)

Empieza a parecerse a escenas de la 1 guerra mundial


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No dicen nada que no hayamos dicho ya en burbuja ni nada que nos pille por sorpresa, pero aquí viene lo interesante, los medios generalistas y la opinión de fuera de la cueva recogen este estado descriptivo de la realidad.
> 
> Creo que se está produciendo una RAPIDISIMA corrección de la falsa percepción occidental sobre el imperio demoniaco, ... notable en Alemania. Ahora solo falta que se corrijan los errores de calculo y estrategicos que tienen a la OTAN y a occidente pensando más en la seguridad del khanato que en la suya propia.



Jojojo...un articulo de la inefable Pilar Bonet..la rusologa rusofoba de plantilla de EL PIS....adonde vamos a llegar.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> En realidad para Putin no es dar a los polacos el W de Ucrania, sino a cambio mandar en Polonia también.
> 
> Preocupante y también inteligentes los polacos rechazándolo.



Lo que me da es que Putin ha visto y leido demasiado de la IIGM y quiere revivirla, solo que ahora desde el lado de los nazis a pesar de toda su retórica antinazi. Está siguiendo los mismos pasos que Hitler, manufacturar conflictos en países vecinos, e invadirlos con la escusa de defender sus poblaciones étnicas amenazadas. De paso se anexiona países y se los reparte con potenciales aliados, al estilo del pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop.

Como decía Marx, y eso que detesto el marxismo, la historia se repite, primero como tragedia y luego como farsa.


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

Lo que está clarísimo es que LA HORDA es el imperio enfermo y decadente de nuestra época. Un imperio de gentuza turcomongola con síndrome alcohólico fetal que es incapaz de producir sus propios tampones. Al ser un puto cero a la izquierda, pues lo único que le queda es amenazar a países indefensos y utilizar la fuerza bruta porque no saben hacer nada más.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Abr 2022)

Habria que confirmar esta noticia, pero es algo sorprendente









Huawei joined the boycott of Russia


Huawei joined the boycott of Russia, believing that doing business here in the current situation is extremely risky.




www.gizchina.com


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bien ,sigueinte truco de TROLL PRORUSO.. culpar a los judios de todo



Absurdo.

Los oligarcas y politicos judios ucranianos son solo una parte del Franskestein de Ucrania, cierto que todos los que mandan alli desde el golpe de estado del Maidan son judios (Porosenko, Zelensky, Kolomovski, Grossman, Yatseniuk, etc...), pero tambien estan los ultras de la Ucrania Occidental, curiosamente nietos de los Hiwi de las SS que masacraban a los abuelos de los primeros,ademas tambien tenemos los elementos foraneos, USA/UK, la confederacion Polaco-Lituana, Turquia, Israel..

Es mas complejo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No dicen nada que no hayamos dicho ya en burbuja ni nada que nos pille por sorpresa, pero aquí viene lo interesante, los medios generalistas y la opinión de fuera de la cueva recogen este estado descriptivo de la realidad.
> 
> Creo que se está produciendo una RAPIDISIMA corrección de la falsa percepción occidental sobre el imperio demoniaco, especialmente notable en Alemania. Ahora solo falta que se corrijan los errores de calculo y estrategicos que tienen a la OTAN y a occidente pensando más en la seguridad del khanato que en la suya propia.



El plan era/es la aniquilación y destrucción de la identidad nacional, no cabe ninguna duda. Si para eso hay que hacer "limpieza" como dice el kamarada Zhurullov, pues la hacen. El objetivo de tomar Kiev era importante precisamente porque tomar su capital es una manera simbólica de acabar con Ucrania.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo que me da es que Putin ha visto y leido demasiado de la IIGM y quiere revivirla, solo que ahora desde el lado de los nazis a pesar de toda su retórica antinazi. Está siguiendo los mismos pasos que Hitler, manufacturar conflictos en países vecinos, e invadirlos con la escusa de defender sus poblaciones étnicas amenazadas. De paso se anexiona países y se los reparte con potenciales aliados, al estilo del pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop.
> 
> Como decía Marx, y eso que detesto el marxismo, la historia se repite, primero como tragedia y luego como farsa.



Por favor, pero realmente alguien en el foro da la minima credibilidad a los polacos, ¿en serio?, los polacos por lo general no son gente muy inteligente pero es que cuando oyen la palabra Rusia pierden el oremus, no pueden soportar no haber sido la gran nacion eslava, perder su imperio del Este y terrminar siendo particionados.

Un poco de seriedad.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

_Soldados ucranianos usando altavoces para enviar un mensaje a los soldados enemigos en la línea del frente cerca de Kherson. Los ucranianos les dicen a los rusos que estarán bien alimentados y vestidos si se rinden. Un poco de guerra psicológica nunca viene mal.

 _


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El plan era/es la aniquilación y destrucción de la identidad nacional, no cabe ninguna duda. Si para eso hay que hacer "limpieza" como dice el kamarada Zhurullov, pues la hacen. El objetivo de tomar Kiev era importante precisamente porque tomar su capital es una manera simbólica de acabar con Ucrania.



El plan no era muy diferente al que tenían rusos y nazis con Polonia. Conquista, purga y asimilación.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No dicen nada que no hayamos dicho ya en burbuja ni nada que nos pille por sorpresa, pero aquí viene lo interesante, los medios generalistas y la opinión de fuera de la cueva recogen este estado descriptivo de la realidad.
> 
> Creo que se está produciendo una RAPIDISIMA corrección de la falsa percepción occidental sobre el imperio demoniaco, especialmente notable en Alemania. Ahora solo falta que se corrijan los errores de calculo y estrategicos que tienen a la OTAN y a occidente pensando más en la seguridad del khanato que en la suya propia.



Está muy bien que El Pís de voz a su antigua corresponsal en la URSS etc. Esto es una guerra de aniquilación. Es que ni siquiera es una guerra de energía (que algo de eso hay, claro). Es una guerra con el objetivo soterrado de llevar a cabo un genocidio.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El plan no era muy diferente al que tenían rusos y nazis con Polonia. Conquista, purga y asimilación.



Un _*GeneralPlan OST*_









Plan General del Este - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Habria que confirmar esta noticia, pero es algo sorprendente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay escasez de chips y el mercado turcomongol es una mierda. De esta forma evitan sanciones a su industria de chips, no pierden cuota en mercados más lucrativos (Europa) y de paso reservan sus chips para mercados que pagan mejor. LA HORDA no pinta una puta mierda en nada, y ahora como no puede chantajear a China porque ha perdido su mercado europeo, pues todo el mundo se va a reír de su puta cara.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

la supuesta columna destruida de noche en kharkiv


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El plan no era muy diferente al que tenían rusos y nazis con Polonia. Conquista, purga y asimilación.



Los nazis no tenian proyectado asimilar a los polacos a los que consideraban eslavos inferiores, solo la idea en si les hubiese parecido aberrante y contraria a sus postulados.


----------



## crash2012 (10 Abr 2022)

NO tomaron kiev..hay partido

tomaran parte del mar negro o todo los rusos?

si fuese asi , preveo un puteo constante de tropas ucranianas y una paz poco duradera

cogeran el donbas y un trozo de playa un poco mas alla de crimea, no veo bases rusas, de forma permanente ni que puedan aguantar hostigamientos ucra


----------



## uberales (10 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Habria que confirmar esta noticia, pero es algo sorprendente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que China está jugando un juego muy interesante. Por un lado se aprovecha de los rusos y por otro les ataca. Son unos putos estrategas cojonudos.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la supuesta columna destruida de noche en kharkiv



Estos son los que han sido convenientemente _desputinizados_ esta noche?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

kiril poseidisimo








Kirill dinamita la ortodoxia al acusar a Bartolomé de Constantinopla de haber “creado” un “cisma” en su seno


Días después de su última intervención pública, cuando cargó contra un Occidente cuya supuesta decadencia ve encarnada en un “desfile gay”, Kirill, el




www.vidanuevadigital.com













Máxima tensión en el seno de la ortodoxia por la guerra en Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania ha terminado de desatar el enfrentamiento en el seno de la ortodoxia. Así, estos días se han cruzado graves acusaciones entre el




www.vidanuevadigital.com







Grave cruce de declaraciones entre los patriarcas de Moscú, Kiev y Constantinopla
Bartolomé condena “la invasión no provocada” de Rusia contra “un estado independiente y soberano”
Kirill: “No debemos permitir que las fuerzas oscuras externas y hostiles se burlen de nosotros”
Epifanyi a Kirill: “Mantener la buena voluntad de Putin es mucho más importante para usted que preocuparse por la gente de Ucrania”


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

El minuto 49 en adelante es una joya, va punto a punto describiendo porque LA HORDA es una nulidad y un fracaso extremo, y ojo, este es ruso por lo que no indaga demasiado en la absoluta decadencia moral de la HORDA que ya os he explicado (abortismo, drogadicción, alcoholismo, violencia, etc)


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El plan era/es la aniquilación y destrucción de la identidad nacional, no cabe ninguna duda. Si para eso hay que hacer "limpieza" como dice el kamarada Zhurullov, pues la hacen. El objetivo de tomar Kiev era importante precisamente porque tomar su capital es una manera simbólica de acabar con Ucrania.



Ese podia ser el plan y por eso los ruskis se han comido el mierdon que se han comido, si se hubiesen limitado al Donbass / Este alegando defensa de las poblaciones locales les hubiese ido mejor, para empezar muchos ucranianos hubiesen pasado de luchar por el Donbass a cuyos habitantes no consideran ucranianos.

Pero Putin desde Crimea 2014 no ha parado de cagarla.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Un _*GeneralPlan OST*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto. Una cosa así adaptada al Siglo XXI. El “Mundo Ruso” es el nuevo “Lebensraum” y la “Operación Especial” es el “Plan General del Este”.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Si los rusos hacen otro atasco, esta vez en los alrededores de Kharkiv - apaga y vámosnos.



Es difícil que usando las mismas unidades, equipamiento, entrenamiento y doctrina militar, vayan a conseguir un resultado distinto esta vez.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> NO tomaron kiev..hay partido
> 
> tomaran parte del mar negro o todo los rusos?
> 
> ...



Es correcto, aunque Odessa sea una ciudad historica de Rusia, conquistada por Rusia, fundada por un español a las ordenes de la Zarina, rusoparlante, rusofila y que detesta mayoritariamente al palurdismo redneck ucro...Rusia debe renunciar a ella para que Ucrania mantenga salida al mar.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Empieza a parecerse a escenas de la 1 guerra mundial



Pero en estas, las trincheras sirven de poco, porque el dron manda el misil guiado exactamente al punto donde hace más daño.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Mientras estos siguen en Stalingrado 1942. Demoliciones Vladimir de Mierda.



digo yo que un bulldozer normalito les sale más barato, eh??

es más, le acoplas una ametralladora o dos en la pala y hasta seguro que le sacan más rendimiento


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los nazis no tenian proyectado asimilar a los polacos a los que consideraban eslavos inferiores, solo la idea en si les hubiese parecido aberrante y contraria a sus postulados.



Por supuesto que había en el plan poblaciones germanizables.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Absurdo.
> 
> Los oligarcas y politicos judios ucranianos son solo una parte del Franskestein de Ucrania, cierto que todos los que mandan alli desde el golpe de estado del Maidan son judios (Porosenko, Zelensky, Kolomovski, Grossman, Yatseniuk, etc...), pero tambien estan los ultras de la Ucrania Occidental, curiosamente nietos de los Hiwi de las SS que masacraban a los abuelos de los primeros,ademas tambien tenemos los elementos foraneos, USA/UK, la confederacion Polaco-Lituana, Turquia, Israel..
> 
> Es mas complejo.



Y todo esto lo sabes por tu gran conocimiento del país que visitas regularmente durante varios meses cada año.

Eres tan tonto que no aguantas el primer googleo. Poroshenko es ortodoxo. Ni el primero has pasado.


----------



## crash2012 (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es correcto, aunque Ode
> ssa sea una ciudad historica de Rusia, conquistada por Rusia, fundada por un español a las ordenes de la Zarina, rusoparlante, rusofila y que detesta mayoritariamente al palurdismo redneck ucro...Rusia debe renunciar a ella para que Ucrania mantenga salida al mar.



No tengo tan claro que lo que pretenda putler, no sea otra cosa que no dejarle salida al mar a ucrania

aunque lo veo dificil para putler...y si le dejan sin salida al mar...preveo un hostigamiento ucra permanente


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo. Miradlo con la extensión de firefox.









Putin’s War in Ukraine Shatters an Illusion in Russia


Russians long lived with an understanding: Stay away from politics, and live your life as you choose. The war in Ukraine wrecked that idea.




www.nytimes.com





Now the bargain is broken, the illusion has shattered. And the country has been pitched into a new phase. But what is it? Mr. Yudin argues that *Russia is moving out of authoritarianism — where political passivity and civic disengagement are key features — into totalitarianism, which relies on mass mobilization, terror and homogeneity of beliefs. He believes Mr. Putin is on the brink, but may hesitate to make the shift.*
“In a totalitarian system, you have to release free energy to start terror,” he said. Mr. Putin, he said, “is a control freak, used to micromanagement.”

However, *if the Russian state starts to fail, either through a collapse of Russia’s economy or a complete military defeat in Ukraine, “unleashing terror will be the only way for him to save himself.”*
Which is why the current situation is so dangerous, for Ukraine and for people in Russia opposed Mr. Putin.
*“Putin is so convinced that he cannot afford to lose, that he will escalate,” Professor Yudin said. “He has staked everything on it.*”


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la supuesta columna destruida de noche en kharkiv



lo alucinante de esta guerra es que tenemos información que hace dos tardes era propia de inteligencia militar

si lo piensas bien es un poco orwelliano todo, pero bueno, alguna cosa buena tienen estas tecnologías

los rusos igual no contaban con que les ven a todas horas en todas partes, más si van con esos cacharros en largas filas
y si lo vemos nosotros, que somos unos aficionaos, qué verán los militares que tienen mejores medios, no?


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Interesante artículo. Miradlo con la extensión de firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que miedo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los rusos igual no contaban con que les ven a todas horas en todas partes, más si van con esos cacharros en largas filas
> y si lo vemos nosotros, que somos unos aficionaos, qué verán los militares que tienen mejores medios, no?



¿No estaban flipando los soldados rusos cada vez que entraban a una casa ucraniana porque en todas había un portátil? Pues a lo mejor no contaban con que en Ucrania todo el mundo va con móvil.

Yo no tengo claro que será lo peor de Rusia: si sus fuerzas armadas, sus servicios de inteligencia o su propaganda.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Empiezan las delaciones y las purgas, imagino. 









Spurred by Putin, Russians Turn on One Another Over the War


Citizens are denouncing one another, illustrating how the war is feeding paranoia and polarization in Russian society.




www.nytimes.com





*Spurred by Putin, Russians Turn on One Another Over the War*
Citizens are denouncing one another, illustrating how the war is feeding paranoia and polarization in Russian society.


Marina Dubrova, an English teacher on the Russian island of Sakhalin in the Pacific, showed an uplifting YouTube video to her eighth-grade class last month in which children, in Russian and Ukrainian, sing about a “world without war.”

After she played it, a group of girls stayed behind during recess and quizzed her on her views.

“Ukraine is a separate country, a separate one,” Ms. Dubrova, 57, told them.

“No longer,” one of the girls shot back.

A few days later, the police came to her school in the port town of Korsakov. In court, she heard a recording of that conversation, apparently made by one of the students. The judge handed down a $400 fine for “publicly discrediting” Russia’s Armed Forces. The school fired her, she said, for “amoral behavior.”

“It’s as though they’ve all plunged into some kind of madness,” Ms. Dubrova said in a phone interview, reflecting on the pro-war mood around her.

With President Vladimir V. Putin’s direct encouragement, Russians who support the war against Ukraine are starting to turn on the enemy within.
The episodes are not yet a mass phenomenon, but they illustrate the building paranoia and polarization in Russian society. Citizens are denouncing one another in an eerie echo of Stalin’s terror, spurred on by vicious official rhetoric from the state and enabled by far-reaching new laws that criminalize dissent.

There are reports of students turning in teachers and people telling on their neighbors and even the diners at the next table. In a mall in western Moscow, it was the “no to war” text displayed in a computer repair store and reported by a passer-by that got the store’s owner, Marat Grachev, detained by the police. In St. Petersburg, a local news outlet documented the furor over suspected pro-Western sympathies at the public library; it erupted after a library official mistook the image of a Soviet scholar on a poster for that of Mark Twain.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/05/magazine/black-billionaire-entertainers.html?action=click&algo=identity█=editors_picks_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=620903422&impression_id=38f3d251-b8b4-11ec-a369-c5da3b9a7745&index=1&pgtype=Article&pool=editors-picks-ls&region=ccolumn&req_id=183821028&surface=home-featured&variant=0_identity
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/08/fashion/leggings-fashion-workout.html?action=click&algo=identity█=editors_picks_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=419938636&impression_id=38f3d252-b8b4-11ec-a369-c5da3b9a7745&index=2&pgtype=Article&pool=editors-picks-ls&region=ccolumn&req_id=183821028&surface=home-featured&variant=0_identity








_Marat Grachev was fined more than $1,200 for the “No War” sign hanging in his computer repair store in Moscow. Credit...Anna Matveeva_

In the western region of Kaliningrad, the authorities sent residents text messages urging them to provide phone numbers and email addresses of “provocateurs” in connection with the “special operation” in Ukraine, Russian newspapers reported; they can do so conveniently through a specialized account in the Telegram messaging app. A nationalist political party launched a website urging Russians to report “pests” in the elite.

“I am absolutely sure that a cleansing will begin,” Dmitri Kuznetsov, the member of Parliament behind the website, said in an interview, predicting that the process would accelerate after the “active phase” of the war ended. He then clarified: “We don’t want anyone to be shot, and we don’t even want people to go to prison.”

But it is the history of mass execution and political imprisonment in the Soviet era, and the denunciation of fellow citizens encouraged by the state, that now looms over Russia’s deepening climate of repression. Mr. Putin set the tone in a speech on March 16, declaring that Russian society needed a “self-purification” in which people would “distinguish true patriots from scum and traitors and simply spit them out like a fly that accidentally flew into their mouths.”

In the Soviet logic, those who choose not to report their fellow citizens could be viewed as being suspect themselves.

“In these conditions, fear is settling into people again,” said Nikita Petrov, a leading scholar of the Soviet secret police. “And that fear dictates that you report.”

In March, Mr. Putin signed a law that punishes public statements contradicting the government line on what the Kremlin terms its “special military operation” in Ukraine with as much as 15 years in prison. It was a harsh but necessary measure, the Kremlin said, given the West’s “information war” against Russia.

Prosecutors have already used the law against more than 400 people, according to the OVD-Info rights group, including a man who held up a piece of paper with eight asterisks on it. “No to war” in Russian has eight letters.








Graffiti reading “No to war” in Russian on an advertising board in St. Petersburg last month.Credit...Olga Maltseva/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

“This is some kind of enormous joke that we, to our misfortune, are living in,” Aleksandra Bayeva, the head of OVD-Info’s legal department, said of the absurdity of some of the war-related prosecutions. She said she had seen a sharp rise in the frequency of people reporting on their fellow citizens.

“Repressions are not just done by the hands of the state authorities,” she said. “They are also done by the hands of regular citizens.”
In most cases, the punishments related to war criticism have been limited to fines; for the more than 15,000 antiwar protesters arrested since the invasion began on Feb. 24, fines are the most common penalty, though some were sentenced to as many as 30 days in jail, Ms. Bayeva said. But some people are being threatened with longer prison terms.

In the western city of Penza, another English teacher, Irina Gen, arrived in class one day and found a giant “Z” scrawled on the chalkboard. The Russian government has been promoting the letter as a symbol of support for the war, after it was seen painted as an identifying marker on Russian military vehicles in Ukraine.

Ms. Gen told her students it looked like half a swastika.

Later, an eighth grader asked her why Russia was being banned from sports competitions in Europe.

“I think that’s the right thing to do,” Ms. Gen responded. “Until Russia starts behaving in a civilized manner, this will continue forever.”
“But we don’t know all the details,” a girl said, referring to the war.
“That’s right, you don’t know anything at all,” Ms. Gen said.

A recording of that exchange appeared on a popular account on Telegram that often posts inside information about criminal cases. The Federal Security Service, a successor agency to the K.G.B., called her in and warned her that her words blaming Russia for the bombing of a maternity hospital in Mariupol, Ukraine, last month were “100 percent a criminal case.”

She is now being investigated for causing “grave consequences” under last month’s censorship law, punishable by 10 to 15 years in prison.
Ms. Gen, 45, said she found little support among her students or from her school, and quit her job this month. When she talked in class about her opposition to the war, she said she felt “hatred” toward her radiating from some of her students.

“My point of view did not resonate in the hearts and minds of basically anyone,” she said in an interview.








The “Z” symbol on a building in St. Petersburg. It has become a symbol of support for the war.Credit...Olga Maltseva/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

But others who have been the targets of denunciation by fellow citizens drew more hopeful lessons from the experience. On Sakhalin Island, after local news outlets reported on Ms. Dubrova’s case, one of her former students raised $150 in a day for her, before Ms. Dubrova told her to stop and said she would pay the fine herself. On Friday, Ms. Dubrova handed the money over to a local dog shelter.

In Moscow, Mr. Grachev, the computer repair store owner, said he found it remarkable that not one of his hundreds of customers threatened to turn him in for the “no to war” text that he prominently displayed on a screen behind the counter for several weeks after the invasion. After all, he noted, he was forced to double the price of some services because of Western sanctions, surely angering some of his customers. Instead, many thanked him.

The man who apparently turned in Mr. Grachev was a passer-by he refers to as a “grandpa” who, he said, twice warned his employees in late March that they were violating the law. Mr. Grachev, 35, said he believed the man was convinced he was doing his civic duty by reporting the store to the police, and most likely did not have access to information beyond state propaganda.

Mr. Grachev was fined 100,000 rubles, more than $1,200. A Moscow politician wrote about the case on social media, including Mr. Grachev’s bank details for anyone who wanted to help. Enough money to cover the fine arrived within two hours, Mr. Grachev said.

He received 250,000 rubles in total, he said, from about 250 separate donations, and he plans to donate the surplus to OVD-Info, which provided him with legal aid.

“In practice, we see that not everything is so bad,” he said in an interview.

Mr. Grachev is now pondering how to replace his “no to war” sign. He is considering: “There was a sign here for which a 100,000 ruble fine was imposed.”


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Interesante artículo. Miradlo con la extensión de firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aquí hay una cosa muy clara, si quitas a putin de la ecuación, se acaban todos los problemas, de rusos y de ucranianos

los oligarcas pueden seguir haciendo negocio (alemania no se va a negar, de hecho, no lo hace ahora, pues imagina luego)
pueden seguir manteniendo a su población en un estado pre-digital con algunas élites o regiones en el siglo xxi

hasta podrían hacerle un lavado de cara a toda la federación rusa diciendo que todo era una ida de olla de putin, purgan a unos cuantos claramente fuera del tiesto y llevan a otros tantos a la corte penal internacional para que se coman alguna pena de varias décadas y ya


pero parece que el régimen tiene todo mejor atado de lo que nos pensamos, la policía tiene un buen sueldo como para dejar de comprometerse con ese statu quo y desde arriba tienen los medios de represión y propaganda bien afinados

en fin, yo espero que se den cuenta más pronto que tarde que todo esto es una puta locura
aunque todo apunta a que putin se va a tomar el polonio en el búnker con las tropas de la otan rodeando el kremlin o algo así


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo alucinante de esta guerra es que tenemos información que hace dos tardes era propia de inteligencia militar
> 
> si lo piensas bien es un poco orwelliano todo, pero bueno, alguna cosa buena tienen estas tecnologías
> 
> ...



¿Leíste el artículo de la BBC que puse ayer?

En el se contaba que la CIA había llegado a la conclusión de que se hiciera público todo lo posible sin comprometer a sus agentes ni a las distintas fuerzas ucranianas.

Como será que hasta el director de la CIA viajó a Moscú a contarle a los funcionarios rusos lo que pretendía hacer su jefe.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> *aquí hay una cosa muy clara, si quitas a putin de la ecuación, se acaban todos los problemas, de rusos y de ucranianos
> 
> los oligarcas pueden seguir haciendo negocio (alemania no se va a negar, de hecho, no lo hace ahora, pues imagina luego)
> pueden seguir manteniendo a su población en un estado pre-digital con algunas élites o regiones en el siglo xxi
> ...



Eso ya sería problema de los rusos.

Si quieren vivir así allá ellos mientras no vayan dando por saco al resto.


----------



## allan smithee (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Un _*GeneralPlan OST*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zhirinovsky quería recuperar Alaska para enviar allí a los ucranianos. En Rusia, las tendencias asesinas y deportadoras de Stalin siguen muy presentes.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Y todo esto lo sabes por tu gran conocimiento del país que visitas regularmente durante varios meses cada año.
> 
> Eres tan tonto que no aguantas el primer googleo. Poroshenko es ortodoxo. Ni el primero has pasado.



Txusky te agradeceria que no te denigrases recurriendo a burdos insultos que ensucian tu propio hilo.

Mi conocimiento del pais se debe a que he vivido en Ucrania durante varios años en 2 periodos distintos de mi vida, de hecho cerre mi apartamento en Kiev y volvi a España la semana anterior a que empezase la guerra.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo alucinante de esta guerra es que tenemos información que hace dos tardes era propia de inteligencia militar
> 
> si lo piensas bien es un poco orwelliano todo, pero bueno, alguna cosa buena tienen estas tecnologías
> 
> ...



Sobreestimas demasiado a los militares. En el fondo no son más que funcionarios que viven de su paguita. Esos mismos son los que le decían a Putin que en Ucrania los iban a recibir con flores y que el país se conquistaba en una tarde. O los grandes análisis del geostratego patrio. O los americanos y otánicos que se tragaron toda la propaganda del poderío ruso.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que lo que pretenda putler, no sea otra cosa que no dejarle salida al mar a ucrania
> 
> aunque lo veo dificil para putler...y si le dejan sin salida al mar...preveo un hostigamiento ucra permanente



El problema del imbecil de Putin es que no sabe o no se sabe lo que quiere, y no puedes mandar a 200 mil tios a la guerra que tampoco saben cual es el objetivo, y asi le va.

Si se hubiese limitado al Donbass y lo hubiese dicho sus soldados ya sabian a que iban y lo hubiesen apoyado por considerarlo justo, y la mayor parte de los ucranianos hubiesen pasado de luchar por el Donbass del que no quieren saber nada, solo hubiesen luchado los ultras, que ademas son casi todos de la Ucrania Occidental y estan a 1000 km de su casa y estan en el Donbass mas por joder que por otra cosa.


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿No estaban flipando los soldados rusos cada vez que entraban a una casa ucraniana porque en todas había un portátil? Pues a lo mejor no contaban con que en Ucrania todo el mundo va con móvil.
> 
> Yo no tengo claro que será lo peor de Rusia: si sus fuerzas armadas, sus servicios de inteligencia o su propaganda.



Sin duda lo mejor del estado mafioso ruso es la propaganda, la mentira y manipulación todo bien engrasado desde la época de Stalin.


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> aquí hay una cosa muy clara, si quitas a putin de la ecuación, se acaban todos los problemas, de rusos y de ucranianos
> 
> los oligarcas pueden seguir haciendo negocio (alemania no se va a negar, de hecho, no lo hace ahora, pues imagina luego)
> pueden seguir manteniendo a su población en un estado pre-digital con algunas élites o regiones en el siglo xxi
> ...



Pienso que simplemente con quitar a putin no se hace nada; la popularidad del engendro está más alta que nunca, es el pueblo ruso el que está enfermo.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> aquí hay una cosa muy clara, si quitas a putin de la ecuación, se acaban todos los problemas, de rusos y de ucranianos
> 
> los oligarcas pueden seguir haciendo negocio (alemania no se va a negar, de hecho, no lo hace ahora, pues imagina luego)
> pueden seguir manteniendo a su población en un estado pre-digital con algunas élites o regiones en el siglo xxi
> ...



Que Putin sea un cretino no implica que los problemas de Rusia y de Ucrania se vayan a resolver con su eliminacion.

Este quien este, Putin, Yeltsin, Gorbachov o el que sea no va a hacer que la presion geopolitica de USA/UK afloje sobre Eurasia a traves del proxy ucraniano que conquistaron en 2014, y mucho menos ahora siendo la mejor via de ataque indirecto a la incipiente China.

De hecho si un tipo inteligente sustituye al anticuado, desgastado y cretinizado Putin es cuando quiza las respuestas rusas a la presion occidental empezarian a ser mas inteligentes y efectivas.

El "Gran Juego" que fue el nombre que se dio a la lucha geopolitica entre el Imperio Britanico y el Imperio Zarista empezo antes de que hubiese nacido el bisabuelo de Putin, y continuara cuando muera Putin.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> kiril poseidisimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Constantinopla que declare a Moscú fuera de la comunion ortodoxa
Excomulgados

Putin el Enrique VIII de la ortodoxia

Bartolomwe I es el primus interpares de la ortodoxia y se le debe respeto


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que Putin sea un cretino no implica que los problemas de Rusia y de Ucrania se vayan a resolver con su eliminacion.
> 
> Este quien este, Putin, Yeltsin, Gorbachov o el que sea no va a hacer que la presion geopolitica de USA/UK afloje sobre Eurasia a traves del proxy ucraniano que conquistaron en 2014, y mucho menos ahora siendo la mejor via de ataque indirecto a la incipiente China.
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro es que existe un régimen criminal turcomongol poblado por gentuza degenerada que su objetivo es conquistar todo el este de Europa porque sí, y todo lo que vaya encontra de esto es "una agresión" contra ellos. La única opción real es el desmantelamiento de LA HORDA y la partición de esa tierra entre países civilizados y serios


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Follaputín típico:


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que existe un régimen criminal turcomongol poblado por gentuza degenerada que su objetivo es conquistar todo el este de Europa porque sí, y todo lo que vaya encontra de esto es "una agresión" contra ellos. La única opción real es el desmantelamiento de LA HORDA y la partición de esa tierra entre países civilizados y serios



Rusia no tiene como objetivo conquistar todo el Este de Europa.

¿Podrias detallar como ves la particion de rusia entre paises serios?, ¿que paises participarian y que partes de Rusia se anexionaria cada uno de los participantes?.


----------



## LurkerIII (10 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es que China está jugando un juego muy interesante. Por un lado se aprovecha de los rusos y por otro les ataca. Son unos putos estrategas cojonudos.



China lleva décadas jugando a eso. Durante la guerra fría le llamaban algo así como la "wild card", un actor que a pesar de llevar hoz y martillo en la bandera igual se la clavaba por detrás a países comunistas, o cerraba tratos con los USA, como luego los traicionaba... van única y exclusivamente a lo suyo, casi siempre manteniéndose en una zona gris.

No es ajedrez 4D como el de Putin, y sin embargo es terriblemente más efectivo. Su ambigüedad sumada a su enormidad les permite irse siempre con el bando ganador en el momento en que el bando ganador empiece a estar claro, pero siempre dejando la puerta entreabierta a posibles cambios en el escenario.


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> *Rusia no tiene como objetivo conquistar todo el Este de Europa.*
> 
> ¿Podrias detallar como ves la particion de rusia entre paises serios?, ¿que paises participarian y que partes de Rusia se anexionaria cada uno de los participantes?.



             Eres tontísimo si te crees esto en serio, la política de LA HORDA se basa en la teoría de la isla mundial y la anexión total de toda la llanura Europea para crear una barrera geográfica con Europa en los Cárpatos.


----------



## paconan (10 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> aquí hay una cosa muy clara, si quitas a putin de la ecuación, se acaban todos los problemas, de rusos y de ucranianos
> 
> los oligarcas pueden seguir haciendo negocio (alemania no se va a negar, de hecho, no lo hace ahora, pues imagina luego)
> pueden seguir manteniendo a su población en un estado pre-digital con algunas élites o regiones en el siglo xxi
> ...



Putin es uno mas del sistema que han creado ,algún día se irá pero el sistema continuará


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> China lleva décadas jugando a eso. Durante la guerra fría le llamaban algo así como la "wild card", un actor que a pesar de llevar hoz y martillo en la bandera igual se la clavaba por detrás a países comunistas, o cerraba tratos con los USA, como luego los traicionaba... van única y exclusivamente a lo suyo, casi siempre manteniéndose en una zona gris.
> 
> No es *ajedrez 4D como el de Putin*, y sin embargo es terriblemente más efectivo. Su ambigüedad sumada a su enormidad les permite irse siempre con el bando ganador en el momento en que el bando ganador empiece a estar claro, pero siempre dejando la puerta entreabierta a posibles cambios en el escenario.



Si el KHAN de la HORDA es tontísimo. Esta invasión la improvisó en 3 días, y encima pensaba que iba a salir de cine


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Eres tontísimo si te crees esto en serio, la política de LA HORDA se basa en la teoría de la isla mundial y la anexión total de toda la llanura Europea para crear una barrera geográfica con Europa en los Cárpatos.



Parece que tus conocimientos de Geografia son tan escasos como los de Geopolitica, la llanura europea llega hasta los Pirineos, ¿entonces porque va a poner la barrera en los carpatos?, ¿ quiere llegar a los Pirineos o a los Carpatos?, mirate un mapa, estan muy lejos esas dos cordilleras entre si.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Txusky te agradeceria que no te denigrases recurriendo a burdos insultos que ensucian tu propio hilo.
> 
> Mi conocimiento del pais se debe a que he vivido en Ucrania durante varios años en 2 periodos distintos de mi vida, de hecho cerre mi apartamento en Kiev y volvi a España la semana anterior a que empezase la guerra.



Vas con el discurso de buen ciudadano y de vez en cuando metes el mensaje kremlinita para que vaya cuajando.

No sé chico, esas técnicas PNL ....


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Vas con el discurso de buen ciudadano y de vez en cuando metes el mensaje kremlinita para que vaya cuajando.
> 
> No sé chico, esas técnicas PNL ....



Desconocia lo que significaban tecnicas PNL, acabo de mirarlo, interesante, gracias.


----------



## paconan (10 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas...

*Vientos de cambio sobre planes secretos de atentados terroristas contra infraestructuras civiles*
URGENTEMENTE. Importante. Llamamiento de la Fuente a los habitantes de Rusia y a los empleados de las divisiones regionales del FSB sobre la preparación de una serie de ataques terroristas. 
Desde: Viento de cambio 

“Vladimir, ¡buenos días! Esperaba que no llegara a esto, pero no... Tengo que pedirle que advierta sobre los riesgos terroristas ya bastante específicos para la infraestructura civil en Rusia.
Lo que ha cambiado: en Rusia (en general, de manera desigual de una región a otra), en lugar de una disminución del vandalismo en relación con los símbolos V y Z en automóviles/edificios, hay una tendencia creciente. Para que entiendan, el nivel de contrarresto ya ha llegado a las máximas capacidades de todos los departamentos, se están realizando investigaciones como en casos especialmente graves, nadie escatima esfuerzos y medios, las medidas de influencia van más allá de las legales (duras detenciones, tortura).
Existe el deseo (o la necesidad; esto ya es un acto de equilibrio verbal de las autoridades) de contrarrestar tal vandalismo al nivel de "contraterrorismo". El servicio estuvo involucrado en esto en su totalidad, aunque formalmente ni siquiera es nuestra jurisdicción. Y ahora necesitamos, por así decirlo, "arreglar la agenda".
Bajo el control de uno de los departamentos del Servicio, se ha iniciado la aplicación de los símbolos V y Z en edificios residenciales (si es posible, aislados) en regiones con un nivel particularmente alto de "vandalismo simbólico". Por separado, hay áreas fronterizas en Crimea y Belgorod; allí harán un énfasis especial. Es precisamente sobre estos objetos que supuestamente se pueden infligir ataques de sabotaje (aunque me inclino a considerar esto como terrorismo directo) para aumentar el nivel de amenaza terrorista, preparación para la movilización encubierta (contratación masiva con reclutas y reservistas), etc.
Nadie informará a nuestros colegas en el terreno, no puedo predecir el nivel de daño planeado y la presencia de víctimas. Pero tales acciones (ataques terroristas y cientos de bajas civiles) podrán provocar tales procesos que irán más allá de las previsiones de los autores de este enfoque.
Les pido que presten atención a todas las instalaciones residenciales independientes y especialmente a los edificios de gran altura en las regiones de Rusia, principalmente en las áreas fronterizas de la región de Belgorod, así como en Crimea, en las que ya se han colocado las marcas V y Z. (se colocará en los próximos días): por esto los objetos requieren mayor atención en términos de seguridad del estado.

¡Chicos del FSB regional! ¡Toda la responsabilidad se transferirá no solo a los míticos "enemigos internos", sino también a ti! Ninguno de nosotros necesita actos de intimidación demostrativa, y mucho menos explosiones de edificios residenciales con personas adentro.
Si este escenario se implementa ahora, entonces comenzarán procesos completamente locos para todos.
Esta advertencia puede ser una razón directa para que los residentes de tales casas apelen a los departamentos regionales del FSB con una demanda de mayor control sobre la seguridad de estas instalaciones.

No para publicación: en un futuro próximo intentaré restablecer información sobre .... ".

Hacemos un llamado a todos los miembros de los servicios de inteligencia rusos para que participen en la exposición de métodos ilegales, corrupción y tortura. Si se da cuenta de que es imposible llevar a cabo / implementar medidas para evitar esto mediante sus servicios, envíenos datos de cuentas anónimas a gulagunett@gmail.com. Este infierno aún se puede detener. Hasta que no sea demasiado tarde…









Wind of change о секретных планах терактов против гражданской инфраструктур


СРОЧНО. Важно. Обращение Источника к жителям России и к сотрудникам региональных подразделений ФСБ о подготовке серии терактов. От: Wind of change Дата...



gulagu.net


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (10 Abr 2022)

Dron americano sobrevolando el mar negro. Esto me parece que es nuevo (en cualquier caso yo no lo había visto antes)

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

este se pone una chilaba si lo manda putin









Kirill de Moscú responde al Consejo Mundial de las Iglesias. Y evidencia: primero ruso y después cristiano - ZENIT - Espanol


El patriarca ortodoxo de Moscú responde a una carta del Consejo Mundial de las Iglesias sobre Ucrania.




es.zenit.org





tiene sed de poder terreno









Kirill se proclama “patriarca de todas las Rusias” y Pizzaballa advierte que la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa “está de parte de Putin”


Kirill de Moscú se presenta a sí mismo como "patriarca de todas las Rusias". Algo que, teniendo en cuenta los países en los que se encuentra de forma




www.vidanuevadigital.com





está claro que la iglesia ortodoxa rusa es un ministerio del kremlin, y la gente se va dando cuenta.









En un mes de guerra, 28 comunidades ortodoxas ucranianas rechazan a Kirill y se unen a la Iglesia autocéfala de Epifaniy


El alineamiento entre el Patriarcado ortodoxo de Moscú, liderado por Kirill, y el Gobierno ruso de Vladímir Putin, que ha llevado al religioso a apoyar




www.vidanuevadigital.com







Feriri88 dijo:


> Constantinopla que declare a Moscú fuera de la comunion ortodoxa
> Excomulgados
> 
> Putin el Enrique VIII de la ortodoxia
> ...


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> este se pone una chilaba si lo manda putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, quizas es mejor que la Iglesia sea un ministerio del poder civil que a la inversa, como fue el caso de España, donde fuimos un ministerio del Vaticano durante siglos.


----------



## LurkerIII (10 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Dron americano sobrevolando el mar negro. Esto me parece que es nuevo (en cualquier caso yo no lo había visto antes)
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24



El FORTE11 está permanentemente en esa zona y haciendo más o menos ese track. Siempre está entre los 5 vuelos más seguidos del Flight Radar.


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Txusky te agradeceria que no te denigrases recurriendo a burdos insultos que ensucian tu propio hilo.
> 
> Mi conocimiento del pais se debe a que he vivido en Ucrania durante varios años en 2 periodos distintos de mi vida, de hecho cerre mi apartamento en Kiev y volvi a España la semana anterior a que empezase la guerra.




Joder, has vivido (no viajado no, vivido) en todas partes macho. También estuviste en la otra punta del continente euroasiático, en Vladivostok.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> este se pone una chilaba si lo manda putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo mismo que hizo Pedro el grande


El patriarcado fue suprimido entre 1700 y 1917

No queria otro poder
Como si fuera un califa. Emperadorby papa a la vez


Durante el imperio ruso la iglesia se gobernaba con un consejo propuesto por el emperador

Era un ministerio mas


----------



## Abc123CBA (10 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué el segundo país mas poderoso del mundo no puede contra Ucrania?


----------



## Papa_Frita (10 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El FORTE11 está permanentemente en esa zona y haciendo más o menos ese track. Siempre está entre los 5 vuelos más seguidos del Flight Radar.



¡Gracias! Era la primera vez que lo veía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

BRIDGE COMO DOS POSIBLES REFERENCIAS

BRIDGE COMO PARTE SISTEMA DE ESPIONAJE EN REDES SOCIALES

BRIDGE COMO PARTE DEL SISTEMA PARA DEJAR ATRAS EL SWIFT



Archillect  @archillect
*LAMPE N*​

qanon​201​366​61​


10:24 p. m. · 9 abr. 2022·Archillect


ELON_*‍*_

*Delete the w in TWITTER?*
*




*

4 YEAR DELTA










*Think ' Bridge '.*
GOOG.
FB.
TWITTER.
IG.
'Central' algorithm.
The stage had to be set.
Q

Drop Search Results: [w] [w]
NCSWIC/40,000FT VIEW(drop 144)

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

t.me/QSRdecodes/12762

2.5K viewsedited Apr 10 at 11:00


​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

Es maravilloso, a partir del segundo 34, yo veo alli dos tiradores asistido por el dron, uno esta corrigiendo el tiro sobre el pato del centro y el otro sobre el pato de atrás.
Mirar el pato del centro, un tiro cae antes, otro tiro lejos, otro en medio y luego corrige definitivamente a la derecha para reventarlo.



Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Joder, has vivido (no viajado no, vivido) en todas partes macho. También estuviste en la otra punta del continente euroasiático, en Vladivostok.



También trabajó de taxista marroquí haciendo viajes gratis.


----------



## Visrul (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Por favor, pero realmente alguien en el foro da la minima credibilidad a los polacos, ¿en serio?, los polacos por lo general no son gente muy inteligente pero es que cuando oyen la palabra Rusia pierden el oremus, no pueden soportar no haber sido la gran nacion eslava, perder su imperio del Este y terrminar siendo particionados.
> Un poco de seriedad.



Por curiosidad y sin acritud, ¿para usted hay alguna nación/grupo étnico que no sean todos tontos/poco inteligentes, aparte de los rusos? Porque es que parece que siempre que habla de algún otro son siempre poco inteligentes.
Por otro lado, con sinceridad, ¿no ha pasado usted por aquí con alguna otra cuenta? Es que tiene una forma de escribir y expresarse calcada a algún otro usuario que defiende sus mismos postulados.



vladimirovich dijo:


> El "Gran Juego" que fue el nombre que se dio a la lucha geopolitica entre el Imperio Britanico y el Imperio Zarista empezo antes de que hubiese nacido el bisabuelo de Putin, y continuara cuando muera Putin.



El gran juego se desarrolló en Asia y era por el peligro para los British de que Rusia se acercase a la India a través de Afganistan, por lo que creo que no es algo que podamos considerar hoy en día. (Desde la barra del bar y tal...).


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es maravilloso, a partir del segundo 34, yo veo alli dos tiradores asistido por el dron, uno esta corrigiendo el tiro sobre el pato del centro y el otro sobre el pato de atrás.
> Mirar el pato del centro, un tiro cae antes, otro tiro lejos, otro en medio y luego corrige definitivamente a la derecha para reventarlo.



Según leí por ahí, no hace falta que un obús de artillería impacte de lleno en un blindado para destruirlo, con caer cerca los trozos de metralla pueden dañarlo o incluso perforarlo.


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> También trabajó de taxista marroquí haciendo viajes gratis.




Aquel día yo iba comentando del riesgo y de que ya empezaban los chinos a "colonizar" y meter sus empresas en siberia... y me dijo que no, que no tengo npi, que él vivió allí y lo sabe de primera mano. Todo indignado me lo recriminó.

Ahora para dar más falacia de autoridad a su argumento sobre otro tema dice que ha vivido en dos ocasiones en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop 2.0


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> También trabajó de taxista marroquí haciendo viajes gratis.



Yo creo que no ha salido de Albacete en su vida.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Joder, has vivido (no viajado no, vivido) en todas partes macho. También estuviste en la otra punta del continente euroasiático, en Vladivostok.



Si, es correcto, hablo ruso, lo aprendi en Ucrania hace mas de 20 años donde estuve trabajando como expatriado con una empresa española por un tiempo, años despues estuve trabajando con otra empresa, tambien española, como expatriado en el extremo oriente ruso, pero no en Vladivostok, tambien he trabajado en Moscu.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Abr 2022)

Soldados ucranianos con MANPADS de 3 países.

#Stinger a la izquierda.
#Strela en el medio.
#Piorun a la derecha.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Por curiosidad y sin acritud, ¿para usted hay alguna nación/grupo étnico que no sean todos tontos/poco inteligentes, aparte de los rusos? Porque es que parece que siempre que habla de algún otro son siempre poco inteligentes.
> Por otro lado, con sinceridad, ¿no ha pasado usted por aquí con alguna otra cuenta? Es que tiene una forma de escribir y expresarse calcada a algún otro usuario que defiende sus mismos postulados.
> 
> 
> El gran juego se desarrolló en Asia y era por el peligro para los British de que Rusia se acercase a la India a través de Afganistan, por lo que creo que no es algo que podamos considerar hoy en día. (Desde la barra del bar y tal...).



Si, claro, de hecho si me lees con mas atencion veras que critico las estupideces de la elite rusa con profusion y lo contrasto con la mayor inteligencia y frialdad con la que saben actuar las elites de washington y londres.

Pero creo que es evidente que los polacos en cuestiones relativas a Rusia no son una voz ponderada, y ecuanime.

El Gran Juego era por Asia ciertamente, aunque curiosamente la unica vez que enfrentaron britanicos y rusos en el campo de batalla fue en Crimea, digamos que el Gran Juego ha incrementado los participantes (USA), los objetivos finales (China) y ampliado el campo de batalla (Ucrania).


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Están moviendo los S-300 más cerca del frente




Otra de nuestros militares...





Pues UAWeapons dice que este Orlan-10 son los restos del ataque del Martlet...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El problema del imbecil de Putin es que no sabe o no se sabe lo que quiere, y no puedes mandar a 200 mil tios a la guerra que tampoco saben cual es el objetivo, y asi le va.
> 
> Si se hubiese limitado al Donbass y lo hubiese dicho sus soldados ya sabian a que iban y lo hubiesen apoyado por considerarlo justo, y la mayor parte de los ucranianos hubiesen pasado de luchar por el Donbass del que no quieren saber nada, solo hubiesen luchado los ultras, que ademas son casi todos de la Ucrania Occidental y estan a 1000 km de su casa y estan en el Donbass mas por joder que por otra cosa.



Putin probo a ver si tomando Kiev se lo quedaba todo, y podia forzar un cambio de gobierno a uno afin, el plan B era Crimea y Dombas, despues de perdonar la vida a Ucrania. Ahora el precio que ha pagado es tan alto que necesita algo que lo justifique, cosa cada vez mas dificil porque es Rusia contra casi todos.

se veia venir que era un planazo, un monton de gente lo dijimos el primer dia de la guerra, donde vas en pleno siglo XXI atacando Europa… esas cosas en el tercer mundo no pasa nada, pero cuando ves gente morir al lado tuyo y ademas caucasicos que te puedes identificar co; ellos, todo cambia mucho. Putin ha llegado a un cul de sac, porque no podra ni avanzar ni retroceder.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Obviamente ese tipo de cosas eran parte de los planes. Zurullov vomitaba ese tipo de mierda porque se lo diría su bigo…


----------



## kenny220 (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Están moviendo los S-300 más cerca del frente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero este sabe que en Rusia aún hay servicio militar?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Desmentido del bulo de que las imágenes satelitales de Maxar sobre la matanza de Bucha son fakes:




Vuelvo a poner el vídeo de ayer, porque va relacionado y es muy bueno. El periodista podía haber identificado también los vehículos de esa calle, el que está al lado del vehículo que dispara es un BMD-2/BTR-D, el que señalan con la V es un BTR-MDM y el que está junto a él parece un BMD-4, todos estos vehículos son usados sólo por Rusia y generalmente por unidades de VDV, que estaban por esa zona:


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Putin probo a ver si tomando Kiev se lo quedaba todo, hi podia forzar un cambio de gobierno a uno afin, el plan B era Crimea y Dombas, despues de perdonar la vida a Ucrania. Ahora el precio que ha pagado es tan alto que necesita algo que lo justifique, cosa cada vez mas dificil porque es Rusia contra casi todos.
> 
> se veia venir que era un planazo, un monton de gente lo dijimos el primer dia de la guerra, donde vas en pleno siglo XXI atacando Europa… esas cosas en el tercer mundo no pasa nada, pero cuando ves gente morir al lado tuyo y ademas caucasicos que te puedes identificar co; ellos, todo cambia mucho. Putin ha llegado a un cul de sac, porque no podra ni avanzar ni retroceder.



El Plan A era un delirio, militar y politico. 

Politico porque Ucrania nunca mas va a tener un presidente afin a Rusia en Kiev, de hecho el problema viene de ahi, que el presidente del partido de las regiones que ganaba en el sur y este del pais no conseguia mantenerse en el poder en Kiev por la presion de la Ucrania central y occidental que no lo aceptaba, tuviese los votos que tuviese, eso les daba igual.

Militarmente era atacar objetivos imposibles, ¿tomar Kiev? y azuzar el espiritu de lucha de los ucranianos que hubiesen pasado de luchar igual solo por el Donbass.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Un poco de humor nunca viene mal, no?


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Putin ha cometido dos errores ( ha cometido muchos mas pero esos 2 son claves):

1. Pensar que toda Ucrania es posible, cuando la Ucrania central no lo es y no digamos ya la occidental.

2. Intentar reparar antes de morirse el error de 2014 cuando perdio el momentum ( y en el foro mucha gente lo dijo, incluyendo al surrealista forero clapham) en parte por el error 1, porque era entonces cuando tenia que haber actuado con mas realismo y decision, haber tomado una parte sostenible de Ucrania y no la cutrez de la RPL y la RPD...ahora intenta corregirlo, tarde , mal, a destiempo y cagandola.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Buen hilo donde se desgrana las consecuencias económicas para Rusia...y sus futuros problemas:


----------



## Evangelion (10 Abr 2022)

No se que hay de cierto en esto pero están ofreciendole la mejor artilleria de 155 autopropulsada del mundo.
Con estas 100 piezas, los artilleros ucraninos se cargarían todo el stok de t72 y t 80 de Rusia.


----------



## At4008 (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Desmentido del bulo de que las imágenes satelitales de Maxar sobre la matanza de Bucha son fakes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cientos de testigos, cadáveres por todas partes, fosas comunes, imágenes de satélite, imágenes de drones, comunicaciones de radio interceptadas...

Lo van a tener difícil para convencer al Tribunal de La Haya


----------



## wingardian leviosa (10 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pero este sabe que en Rusia aún hay servicio militar?



Ese tipo fue agregado de defensa en Moscú del gobierno de ZP durante 4 años.

ZP no levanta ningún tipo de susceptibilidad. El hecho de que sea un vocero de Maduro no significa nada.

La cantidad de traidores que habrá en las altas esferas de España tiene que ser de órdago. Que Biden no llame a Antonio no es ninguna casualidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


>



*Biden says he "was in the the foothills of the Himalayas with Xi Jinping, traveling with him. That's when I traveled 17,000 miles when I was Vice President. I don't know that for a fact."*















RESIGNATIONS​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

MIENTRAS EL ANTAGONISTA DE PUTIN

DICE QUE ANDAN 17.000 MILLAS A PATA POR LAS MONTAÑAS DE SANGRILA CON XI PIN

VOSOTROS A PAGAR GUARRROS

Y SI NO TE MANDAMOS AL PARLMENTO EL DULCE MIEBRO ESTE DE AZOV A QU OS PONGA LAS PILLAS

*GUARROS
*
*AUN ACABAIS ATAOS A UNA FAROLA *


​


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

De los mapas dados por distintos gobiernos, los británicos siguen siendo los que mejores mapas publican:





Los franceses van mejorando, hay que recordar que hace semanas daban más territorio ocupado a los rusos que lo que los propios rusos ponían en sus mapas del Ministerio de defensa:





¿Vladimirovich es McTonto con otra cuenta?


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El Plan A era un delirio, militar y politico.
> 
> Politico porque Ucrania nunca mas va a tener un presidente afin a Rusia en Kiev, de hecho el problema viene de ahi, que el presidente del partido de las regiones que ganaba en el sur y este del pais no conseguia mantenerse en el poder en Kiev por la presion de la Ucrania central y occidental que no lo aceptaba, tuviese los votos que tuviese, eso les daba igual.
> 
> Militarmente era atacar objetivos imposibles, ¿tomar Kiev? y azuzar el espiritu de lucha de los ucranianos que hubiesen pasado de luchar igual solo por el Donbass.



Los rusos han hecho amigos en Ucrania para varias generaciones. Hasta los más rusófilos van a odiar a Rusia…


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No se que hay de cierto en esto pero están ofreciendole la mejor artilleria de 155 autopropulsada del mundo.
> Con estas 100 piezas, los artilleros ucraninos se cargarían todo el stok de t72 y t 80 de Rusia.



No decian que alemania no producia nada militar y que era una colonia de USA. 

y ahora con el 2%


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los rusos han hecho amigos en Ucrania para varias generaciones. Hasta los más rusófilos van a odiar a Rusia…



Claro, azuzar odios es uno de los objetivos de la operacion Ucrania para USA/UK, siempre es un objetivo en este tipo de operaciones para crear proxis, y los anglos son muy buenos en ello.

Y que mejor ejemplo que la Peninsula Iberica, Portugal (Ucrania) y España (Rusia), la lucha entre el proxy historico de Londres en la peninsula para debilitar al pais grande, España. 

En la gran victoria que recuerdan los portugeses sobre su odiada España, Aljubarrota 1385 la asistencia militar inglesa (arqueros) fue decisiva en la derrota española, como hoy lo son los NLAWs made in UK en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

Artículo sobre la nueva forma de hacer la guerra y que ha dejado obsoletas las anteriores doctrinas herederas de la 2ª GM. Disculpas por si ya se ha puesto antes:









La revolución militar de EE.UU. que explica el fracaso ruso en Ucrania: «Los carros van a tener que cambiar»


Guillermo 'Will' Pulido, experto en geopolítica y estrategia militar, analiza en su libro 'Guerra multidominio y mosaico: El nuevo pensamiento militar estadounidense' la nueva doctrina para dominar los campos de batalla




www.abc.es


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una ventana a la mentalidad de los militares rusos. Brutal. Me parece que lo entrevista un Ucranio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Up_eo este post porque es de traca.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, azuzar odios es uno de los objetivos de la operacion Ucrania para USA/UK, siempre es un objetivo en este tipo de operaciones para crear proxis, y los anglos son muy buenos en ello.
> 
> Y que mejor ejemplo que la Peninsula Iberica, Portugal (Ucrania) y España (Rusia), la lucha entre el proxy historico de Londres en la peninsula para debilitar al pais grande, España.
> 
> En la gran victoria que recuerdan los portugeses sobre su odiada España, Aljubarrota 1385 la asistencia militar inglesa (arqueros) fue decisiva en la derrota española, como hoy lo son los NLAWs made in UK en Ucrania.



Los anglos me han robado el cola-cao, capítulo 124.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los anglos me han robado el cola-cao, capítulo 124.



Jajajaja.....bueno que menos que equilibrar un poco este hilo de " ez que la orda ruza quiere invadir hasta Lisboa"....capitulo 345.678..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

me gustan los mapas reducidos a carreteras, poblados y líneas fortificadas. Estos mapas falsean la permeabilidad del frente.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> De los mapas dados por distintos gobiernos, los británicos siguen siendo los que mejores mapas publican:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020283
> 
> ...


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No decian que alemania no producia nada militar y que era una colonia de USA.
> 
> y ahora con el 2%



Alemania tiene que purgar a la basura pro-horda. Hay muchos.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Alemania tiene que purgar a la basura pro-horda. Hay muchos.



Muchos alemanes son conscientes de:

1) La guerra de USA/UK no es contra Rusia, o no es solo contra Rusia, sino tambien contra Alemania, especialmente contra Alemania.

2) Los ingleses odian a todo el mundo, a los rusos tambien claro, pero odian muy especialmente a los alemanes, por ser parientes lejanos uno, y dos por hacerles perder el imperio en la IGM + IIGM.

3) UK quiere destruir a la UE, y el camino son los retrasados polaco-lituanos + la corrupta Ucrania + la guerra permanente en el Este...y lo conseguiran.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En la gran victoria que recuerdan los portugueses sobre su odiada España, Aljubarrota 1385 la asistencia militar inglesa (arqueros) fue decisiva en la derrota española, como hoy lo son los NLAWs made in UK en Ucrania.



Aljubarrota fue una derrota porque un rey muy joven no se dejó aconsejar por los nobles con experiencia militar, D. Pero López de Ayala lo dejó escrito... Si el rey se hubiese dejado aconsejar, Portugal no tenía un ejército a la altura de Castilla ni de broma, pero el joven monarca tuvo prisa por entrar en batalla y cayó en la trampa, efectivamente los arqueros ingleses causaron una escabechina entre las huestes castellanas y el mismo Pero López de Ayala cayó prisionero y pasó una buena temporada en el castillo de Obidos, muy mal no lo pasó porque se dedicó a escribir dos libros, en realidad uno solo, porque el otro fue una traducción de un cetrero portugués (el libro de cetrería).


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me gustan los mapas reducidos a carreteras, poblados y líneas fortificadas. Estos mapas falsean la permeabilidad del frente.



Los rusos son incapaces de controlar Mariupol aunque tengan a los moros del TikTok allí meses. Los mapas que muestran zonas no permeables no valen para nada.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

LOL encima con recochineo


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Están todas los países de la antigua área de influencia sovietica deseando volver bajo el yugo del Kremlin


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Pobrets...

_Pigdog Dubovoy: los furtivos francotiradores ucranianos cambian constantemente de posición y disparan con rifles de largo alcance con óptica a una distancia donde nuestros SVD no pueden alcanzar._


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Por cierto. El otro día recordé uno de mis libros favoritos de Riszard Kapuzsinski sobre la URSS y el título es revelador. “Imperio”

muy recomendable


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Aljubarrota fue una derrota porque un rey muy joven no se dejó aconsejar por los nobles con experiencia militar, D. Pero López de Ayala lo dejó escrito... Si el rey se hubiese dejado aconsejar, Portugal no tenía un ejército a la altura de Castilla ni de broma, pero el joven monarca tuvo prisa por entrar en batalla y cayó en la trampa, efectivamente los arqueros ingleses causaron una escabechina entre las huestes castellanas y el mismo Pero López de Ayala cayó prisionero y pasó una buena temporada en el castillo de Obidos, muy mal no lo pasó porque se dedicó a escribir dos libros, en realidad uno solo, porque el otro fue una traducción de un cetrero portugués (el libro de cetrería).



Gracias por la aportacion.

El objetivo de mi post era mostrar a los foreros como el ejemplo con mas similitud a la situacion actual precisamente se produjo en la Peninsula Iberica, donde Inglaterra apoyo a un proxy, Portugal, para evitar la unidad iberica y debilitar de forma permanente al pais grande, España, aplicando para ello la asistencia militar especializada, pero decisiva, arqueros-Nlaws, hoy, 637 años despues, es el mismo juego, solo que en otra parte del mundo.

Aqui ya no es necesario logicamente, España ya es solo una colonia mas de Washington y Londres.


----------



## elena francis (10 Abr 2022)

Por eso mismo. Quizás les importe más el mercado useño que el ruso.

Claro que lo mío son suposiciones sin fundamento, que yo de geoestrategia no tengo ni puta idea. Para eso está el corinal retrete...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (10 Abr 2022)

En 1385, España no existía como tal, de hecho los portugueses protestaron cuando un rey castellano se declaró rey de España, porque ellos también se sentían herederos de la Hispania romana...

Pero vamos, que su argumento está cogido con pinzas...


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Dios que patetico joder. Igual no se han enterado de que existen Twitter, los móviles y el internet.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Privyet blyat!


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> En 1385, España no existía como tal, de hecho los portugueses protestaron cuando un rey castellano se declaró rey de España, porque ellos también se sentían herederos de la Hispania romana...
> 
> Pero vamos, que su argumento está cogido con pinzas...



Correcto, la batalla fue entre el reino de Portugal (Ucrania) apoyada por Inglaterra y España (Rusia), apoyada por Francia.

El objetivo ingles era evitar la unificacion de ambos reinos que crearia un poder maritimo volcado al atlantico que supondria una amenaza para ellos, mantener a ambos reinos separados y enfrentados, y tener a Portugal como un Proxy hispanofobo y anglofilo, y asi ha sido.

Es un juego al que los ingleses saben jugar muy bien, y ahora repiten el esquema en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pobrets...
> 
> _Pigdog Dubovoy: los furtivos francotiradores ucranianos cambian constantemente de posición y disparan con rifles de largo alcance con óptica a una distancia donde nuestros SVD no pueden alcanzar._



Eso es porque son armas distintas para diferentes tácticas. Al rifle de francotirador supongo que no hace falta presentación. El SVD (también conocido como Dragunov) es un fusil para tiradores designados, es decir un soldado con mejores aptitudes y entrenamiento que el fusilero medio que porta el Kalashnikov cuyo alcance práctico está sobre los 300-400 metros y con una precisión... Con el Dragunov se da apoyo al pelotón con lo que en occidente de conoce como fusil de batalla para diferenciarlo del fusil de asalto típico. Más preciso y con un alcance de 600-800 metros.

Últimamente me he mostrado crítico con varias cosas que los rusoviéticos no han hecho precisamente bien. Ahora, para dar honor a la verdad, toca decir que el Dragunov entró en servicio en los 50 del siglo pasado. Hasta que las fuerzas occidentales no entraron en Afganistán 40+ años más tarde que no descubrieron el "concetto"

Otra cosa obviamente es que en las planicies de Ucrania esté en desventaja contra un tirador emboscado a muy larga distancia.


----------



## elena francis (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Bueno, quizas es mejor que la Iglesia sea un ministerio del poder civil que a la inversa, como fue el caso de España, donde fuimos un ministerio del Vaticano durante siglos.



Los cojones. Para poner un papa se preguntaba a los Reyes de Castilla.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Txusky te agradeceria que no te denigrases recurriendo a burdos insultos que ensucian tu propio hilo.
> 
> Mi conocimiento del pais se debe a que he vivido en Ucrania durante varios años en 2 periodos distintos de mi vida, de hecho cerre mi apartamento en Kiev y volvi a España la semana anterior a que empezase la guerra.



Trolas a otro lado. Ya no es que no supieras que Poroshenko era ortodoxo y no judío, sino que has sido incapaz de escribir el nombre.


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Muchos alemanes son conscientes de:
> 
> 1) La guerra de USA/UK no es contra Rusia, o no es solo contra Rusia, sino tambien contra Alemania, especialmente contra Alemania.
> 
> ...



Te estás montando unas pelis que pa que. Te lo explico de forma más sencilla.

Los anglos ganaron la segunda guerra mundial y la guerra fría. A partir de aquí la OTAN no es más que un acuerdo de jerarquía dentro occidente, donde USA y UK son los jefes, y la UE sus lacayos.

Los anglos no quieren destruir uropa, la necesitan como colchón geopolítico para frenar a rusia. Como estamos viendo ahora, USA apenas está moviendo armamento, todo el material militar es de países uropedos.

Los anglos no odian a nadie ni historias, solo tienen intereses. Alemania es un país invadido de facto, te recuerdo que hay 50 bases yankees en territorio alemán. Y los alemanes como perdedores que son (y parece que quieren seguir siéndolo), lo tienen que aceptar. Las élites alemanas estos años se han pasado de la raya haciendo negocios con Rusia, pero no es esto por lo que ''los anglos'' han montado una guerra con rusia, como decís algunos, eso son magufadas.

Putin ha atacado ucrania por razones estratégicas. La UE está en medio, diciendo que maloh es el putin éste que mata niños, que nos ha jodido el chiringuito que teníamos, y ahora nos va a hacer trabajar un poco. La UE es el pagafantas del conflicto, ni más ni menos. Y a USA este ataque de putin les ha cogido por sorpresa, nadie se lo esperaba por mucho que digan que la CIA lo sabía y blabla.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> LOL encima con recochineo



pues será broma, pero fijo que algun ruski ivan se lo está pensando


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Txusky, por supuesto que se que Poroshenko se escribe con h....es un error al escribir.

El padre de Poroshenko era judio, bueno tecnicamente tienes razon..si la madre no lo era..

En Ucrania ( y en otros paises a lo largo de la historia) es normal que cuando se produce una acumulacion de judios arriba empiecen a negar ser judios muchos de ellos para que los goyims abajo no se mosqueen mucho, mas en Ucrania donde el brazo armado de la elite judia son neonazis admiradores de Bandera, es por ejemplo tambien el caso del exprimer ministro Yatseniuk, que dice que es grecocatolico, cuando todo el mundo sabe que es mas judio que el rabi de Jersusalem.

Zelensky que lo es y no lo niega tuvo que dimitir a su exprimer ministro, Grossman, porque ya era muy descarado que el presidente y el primer ministro de Ucrania fuesen judios, y poner a un goyim que supongo que no decide ni el colornde las cortinas.

Y si, he vivido muchos años en Ucrania.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están todas los países de la antigua área de influencia sovietica deseando volver bajo el yugo del Kremlin



bueno, igual hungría...


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te estás montando unas pelis que pa que. Te lo explico de forma más sencilla.
> 
> Los anglos ganaron la segunda guerra mundial y la guerra fría. A partir de aquí la OTAN no es más que un acuerdo de jerarquía dentro occidente, donde USA y UK son los jefes, y la UE sus lacayos.
> 
> ...



USA no mueve armamento por:

1) Una vez que el plan ya esta en marcha y todos los lacayos estan cumpliendo con el papel asignado ellos pueden hacer que se ponen de perfil y seguir dando las instrucciones Off the record.

2) USA quiere una guerra lo mas dilatada posible, y dado el palizon que se estaban llevando los ruskis conviene bajar pistones, a ver si estos les va a dar por irse de Ucrania, Dios no lo quiera.


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA no mueve armamento por:
> 
> 1) Una vez que el plan ya esta en marcha y todos los lacayos estan cumpliendo con el papel asignado ellos pueden hacer que se ponen de perfil y seguir dando las instrucciones Off the record.
> 
> 2) USA quiere una guerra lo mas dilatada posible, y dado el palizon que se estaban llevando los ruskis conviene bajar pistones, a ver si estos les va a dar por irse de Ucrania, Dios no lo quiera.



Pues fíjate, yo creo que no solo a USA le conviene eso, sino que a la propia Rusia también. Ucrania está resultando un teatro de operaciones perfecto para probar todo tipo de material militar por ambas potencias. Es más, los chinos puede que estén cediendo material a los rusos para testearlo. Y los yankees igual a los uropedos.

Palizón? Si la mitad del ejército ucraniano ha sido destruido en solo 1 mes. 
No tienes más que ver al farlopensky de rodillas pidiendo armamento a la UE.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Vídeo resumen de un estratega militar de Austria. Nada que no hayamos hablado, pero lo interesante esta al final del todo. Muestra un mapa de los chinos donde se muestra una “Kherson Popular Republic”, que podría ser uno de los objetivos rusos para quedarse otro cachito de Ucrania.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, azuzar odios es uno de los objetivos de la operacion Ucrania para USA/UK, siempre es un objetivo en este tipo de operaciones para crear proxis, y los anglos son muy buenos en ello.
> 
> Y que mejor ejemplo que la Peninsula Iberica, Portugal (Ucrania) y España (Rusia), la lucha entre el proxy historico de Londres en la peninsula para debilitar al pais grande, España.
> 
> En la gran victoria que recuerdan los portugeses sobre su odiada España, Aljubarrota 1385 la asistencia militar inglesa (arqueros) fue decisiva en la derrota española, como hoy lo son los NLAWs made in UK en Ucrania.



Las teles rusas diciendo -desde el robo de Crimea- que Ucrania no existe, que el ucraniano es ruso pero hablado por catetos, y que los partidos en el poder (y sus votantes) son nazis... pero son los anglos los que malmeten?


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Las teles rusas diciendo -desde el robo de Crimea- que Ucrania no existe, que el ucraniano es ruso pero hablado por catetos, y que los partidos en el poder (y sus votantes) son nazis... pero son los anglos los que malmeten?



¿Robo de Crimea?....por favor, no hay un ucraniano que piense que Crimea es Ucrania.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Abr 2022)

El pueblo ruso despidiendo a los refuerzos de los genocidas robagallinas. Me lo parece a mi o el calvo de gris hace el saludo nazi?


----------



## At4008 (10 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El pueblo ruso despidiendo a los refuerzos de los genocidas robagallinas. Me lo parece a mi o el calvo de gris hace el saludo nazi?





Hacen bien en despedirse.

Hay Javelins para cada uno de ellos.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Follaputín típico:



Joder Cesar Vidal de adolescente


----------



## Trilerotrolero (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Gracias por la aportacion.
> 
> El objetivo de mi post era mostrar a los foreros como el ejemplo con mas similitud a la situacion actual precisamente se produjo en la Peninsula Iberica, donde Inglaterra apoyo a un proxy, Portugal, para evitar la unidad iberica y debilitar de forma permanente al pais grande, España, aplicando para ello la asistencia militar especializada, pero decisiva, arqueros-Nlaws, hoy, 637 años despues, es el mismo juego, solo que en otra parte del mundo.
> 
> Aqui ya no es necesario logicamente, España ya es solo una colonia mas de Washington y Londres.



Que payasos sois los bots. No hacéis más que llenarlo todo de alfalfa para vuestros propósitos de mierda


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson se reúne por sorpresa con Zelenski en Kiev y le ofrece 120 blindados y misiles antibuque





__





Boris Johnson se reúne por sorpresa con Zelenski en Kiev y le ofrece 120 blindados y misiles antibuque


El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha realizado una visita relámpago a Ucrania para entrevistarse con el presidente Volodimir Zelenski y anunciarle personalmente el...




www.elmundo.es





Pues nada, a ver si vemos unos cuantos buques rusos hundidos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades alemanas creen que Rusia va a lanzar una gran ofensiva de primavera en el Donbass, calculan que sea en 2 semanas, ya se están viendo numerosos vídeos e imágenes de refuerzos por la zona o en bases cercanas. Igual se convierte en un Kursk 2.0:






Disparo de Stugna-P contra lo que parece un T-72:


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Que payasos sois los bots. No hacéis más que llenarlo todo de alfalfa para vuestros propósitos de mierda



¿Duelen las aportaciones ecuanimes, ponderadas y documentadas en un hilo de fanboys?.

Fijate que me paso lo mismo en el hilo proruso de Guerra de Ucrania, todo Dios me baneo por decir la verdad, que Z es una operacion de mierda, que Putin un gnomo estupido y la cupula del Kremlin un atajo de inutiles.

A mi el fanboyismo no me va, de ningun lado, prefiero el analisis justo, objetivo y frio, soy como muy ingles para eso.


----------



## Abc123CBA (10 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


>



No se si te das cuenta de que a estos los llaman el Batallón Tiktok porque no luchan contra nadie, no hay fuego de retorno, es un desperdicio de munición sin muertos.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Las autoridades alemanas creen que Rusia va a lanzar una gran ofensiva de primavera en el Donbass, calculan que sea en 2 semanas, ya se están viendo numerosos vídeos e imágenes de refuerzos por la zona o en bases cercanas. Igual se convierte en un Kursk 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A buenas horas mangas verdes.

Con la mierda de Z:

Han perdido 2 meses.

Han perdido el efecto del impacto inicial.

Han perdido miles de hombres y material.

Han perdido la moral.

Han perdido el apoyo de muchos rusos y prorusos.

Han incrementado la combatividad del ejercito y la poblacion ucraniana.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## At4008 (10 Abr 2022)

Más de 130 cadáveres de civiles en la zona de Makariv (Oeste de Kiev)

Era habitual que empezaran matando al propietario de una casa y mataran luego también a los vecinos.


----------



## kopke (10 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No se si te das cuenta de que a estos los llaman el Batallón Tiktok porque no luchan contra nadie, no hay fuego de retorno, es un desperdicio de munición sin muertos.



No te digo que no. Pero se lo montan bien, los cabrones...


----------



## duncan (10 Abr 2022)

Sobre misiles anticarro:


----------



## kopke (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Vídeo resumen de un estratega militar de Austria. Nada que no hayamos hablado, pero lo interesante esta al final del todo. Muestra un mapa de los chinos donde se muestra una “Kherson Popular Republic”, que podría ser uno de los objetivos rusos para quedarse otro cachito de Ucrania.



le vamos llamando "topotamadre popular republic" a todo lo que queramos anexionarnos y listo!!

a mí me parece que los rusos no van a tener fuelle para el escenario 2, pero bueno, mejor que el 4
obviamente el 5 sería la risa

a ver qué pasa


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

No se si esto es verídico, pero parece que este Orlan-10 tenía una cámara Canon dentro 




Paquismo militar


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se si esto es verídico, pero parece que este Orlan-10 tenía una cámara Canon dentro
> 
> Paquismo militar



Los embargos y sanciones van a hacer retroceder el armamento ruso a la IIGM. Le van a tener que comprar los misiles a Korea la buena.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> LOL encima con recochineo



esto es la definicion de paquismo eslavo.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se si esto es verídico, pero parece que este Orlan-10 tenía una cámara Canon dentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he quedado flipando con el Orlán... recuerdo en los 80! que un amigo de la familia militar se encargaba de fabricar aviones teledirigidos para probar las antiaéreas. Eran de fibra de vidrio y con motor de gasolina y sus servos y tal.. Pues eran idénticos al orlán este (sin canon dentro). Vamos más paco no se puede.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se si esto es verídico, pero parece que este Orlan-10 tenía una cámara Canon dentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siento verguenza ajena enajenada


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los embargos y sanciones van a hacer retroceder el armamento ruso a la IIGM. Le van a tener que comprar los misiles a Korea la buena.



los coreanos estan deseando vender y si es por petroleo aun mas!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Me he quedado flipando con el Orlán... recuerdo en los 80! que un amigo de la familia militar se encargaba de fabricar aviones teledirigidos para probar las antiaéreas. Eran de fibra de vidrio y con motor de gasolina y sus servos y tal.. Pues eran idénticos al orlán este (sin canon dentro). Vamos más paco no se puede.



lo normal es remolcar un blanco, pero en rusia iba a remolcar el blanco su puta madre con el sindrome de mongolismo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hace 1 año, el candidato denominado proruso, Medvechuk, se puso primero en las encuestas, 2 semanas despues estaba en los juzgados y lleva desde entonces en arresto domiciliario, y unos dias despues Zelensky cerro 2 cadenas de Tv, todo ello con el beneplacito de la UE.



¿Se refiere Usted a este *Viktor Medvedchuk*? ¿El mismo que viste y calza?
¿Llama usted «_candidato pro ruso_» a este *oligarca*? Menudos referentes tenéis....  

Veamos un poco el perfil de vuestros amados referentes políticos pro-rusos:

1) Nació en la región de Krasnojarsk (en ¡¡¡SIBERIA!!!) porque el amado régimen soviético acusó a su padre de..... tachán ser «colaborador de las tropas de ocupación alemanas» y de «haber participado en actividades nacionalistas ukras» ​​2) La familia pudo volver a Ukrania a mediados de 1960, estableciéndose en el oblast de Schytomyr (en el norte de Ukrania)​​3) Estudió Derecho y fue colaborador de la KGB. ​​4) Fue *abogado de oficio* de un poeta y escrito ukra llamado Wassyl Stus (disidente soviético, involucrado en actividades en favor de la lengua y la cultura ukra). Pues bien, como *abogado de oficio DEFENSOR* pidió para *SU DEFENDIDO* una pena mayor que la que pedía la Fiscalía. looooool  . El pobre activista y poeta ukra purgó una pena de más de 23 años en diferentes campos de trabajo. Menudo HdLGP tu referente pro-ruso.​​5) Entre sus amiguitos de negocios se encuentran los heramanos Ihor Surkis e Hryhorij Surkis, ambos oligarcas ukras pro-Putin.​​6) Hizo bastante dinero durante la guerra de 2014 y la ocupación de Krimea, pero para 2019 ya había caído en desgracia y era considerado un "actor o _player_ venenoso", porque todo lo que tocaba acababa en desgracia.​​7) En mayo de 2021, medios ukras publicaron un audio en el que este sujeto felicitaba el "Día de la Victoria" al Presidente de la "república díscola" de Donetsk (Denis Pushilin). Al poco tiempo fue detenido acusado de delitos de alta traición y malversación de caudales públicos, y fue sometido a *arresto domicilario.* Eludió y se escapó del arresto domiciliario con la llegada de la invasión de Ukrania "operación especial" sobre Ukrania.​​8) Viktor Medvedchuk controlaba 3 canales de TV (ZIK, NewsOne y 112 Ukraine). Estos canales fueron sometidos a sanciones por parte del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa que había creado Zelenski y se les prohibió que siguiesen emitiendo. Los 3 canales de televisión pertenecían formalmente al *parlamentario Taras Tosak*.   ​​9) Cuando afirmas que «_el candidato denominado proruso, Medvechuk, se puso primero en las encuestas»_, ¿a qué encuestas te refieres exactamente? ¿A encuestas publicadas *por sus propias TVs*?   ​​¿Te suena esta cara? ¿Es este tu referente?




Más info aquí:








Viktor Medvedchuk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (10 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No se si te das cuenta de que a estos los llaman el Batallón Tiktok porque no luchan contra nadie, no hay fuego de retorno, es un desperdicio de munición sin muertos.



El papel de los chechenos de Kadirov es el de la represión de retaguardia, como muchos falangistas de la Guerra Civil, oportunistas "camisas nuevas" que no vieron el frente más que de lejos, pero fusilaron a mucho supuesto rojo en las tapias de los cementerios de cada pueblo.

Sólo valen para eso y para que muchos europeos follakremlins declaren su condición de cuckazos irremediables al jalear a morochinos endogámicos follaovejas de mierda cuando matan europeos.


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Muchos alemanes son conscientes de:
> 
> 1) La guerra de USA/UK no es contra Rusia, o no es solo contra Rusia, sino tambien contra Alemania, especialmente contra Alemania.
> 
> ...



Retrasados hablando de una guerra como si hubiera aparecido por generación espontanea. Putin es el único responsable y todo lo que le pase a él, a sus lamebotas y a los rusos será poco y bien merecido.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Una duda, se podría hacer que la señal GPS no funcione en territorio ruso? Es que visto lo visto, me da que el GLONASS debe ser una castaña.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Eso es porque son armas distintas para diferentes tácticas. Al rifle de francotirador supongo que no hace falta presentación. El SVD (también conocido como Dragunov) es un fusil para tiradores designados, es decir un soldado con mejores aptitudes y entrenamiento que el fusilero medio que porta el Kalashnikov cuyo alcance práctico está sobre los 300-400 metros y con una precisión... Con el Dragunov se da apoyo al pelotón con lo que en occidente de conoce como fusil de batalla para diferenciarlo del fusil de asalto típico. Más preciso y con un alcance de 600-800 metros.
> 
> Últimamente me he mostrado crítico con varias cosas que los rusoviéticos no han hecho precisamente bien. Ahora, para dar honor a la verdad, toca decir que el Dragunov entró en servicio en los 50 del siglo pasado. Hasta que las fuerzas occidentales no entraron en Afganistán 40+ años más tarde que no descubrieron el "concetto"
> 
> Otra cosa obviamente es que en las planicies de Ucrania esté en desventaja contra un tirador emboscado a muy larga distancia.



es de cerrojo?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (10 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Retrasados hablando de una guerra como si hubiera aparecido por generación espontanea. Putin es el único responsable y todo lo que le pase a él, a sus lamebotas y a los rusos será poco y bien merecido.



Todo eso está muy bien, compañero, pero no excluye que EEUU y el RU estén aprovechando la oportunidad. Y lo están haciendo.


----------



## paconan (10 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar, pero estan llevando antiguallas de la guerra fría


Los rusos habituales salen a las calles de la ciudad de Kursk para animar a los soldados rusos mientras parten hacia Ucrania y la próxima Batalla de Donbas. Esta no es solo la guerra de Putin, esta es la guerra de Rusia. Es hora de que Occidente se enfrente a la realidad.




BRDM-2 UM de 1964


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te estás montando unas pelis que pa que. Te lo explico de forma más sencilla.
> 
> Los anglos ganaron la segunda guerra mundial y la guerra fría. A partir de aquí la OTAN no es más que un acuerdo de jerarquía dentro occidente, donde USA y UK son los jefes, y la UE sus lacayos.
> 
> ...



todos tienen cosas que esconder, londres zonas buenas uno de cada 5 edificios es ruso, la oligarquia rusa esta mas infiltrada en Uk que en Alemania.
es lo que pasa en los estados que son dictaduras o semidictaduras, que el dinero fluye entre muy pocas personas, estas blanquean su dinero como quieren. En europa hay que repartir mas.

todas estas teorias americanas, uk Son un bla bla bla, a nadie le interesa esta guerra. Estados unidos es quien mas dinero se ha gastado en la otan, tambien es normal que los demas vayan a remolque!


----------



## Evangelion (10 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, pero estan llevando antiguallas de la guerra fría
> 
> 
> Los rusos habituales salen a las calles de la ciudad de Kursk para animar a los soldados rusos mientras parten hacia Ucrania y la próxima Batalla de Donbas. Esta no es solo la guerra de Putin, esta es la guerra de Rusia. Es hora de que Occidente se enfrente a la realidad.
> ...



Y esos caminones¿ es menos "paco" un pegaso militar de 1970 que esos camiones


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

y los perfiles tecnicos que se van de Rusia? Los ucranianos se van por necesidad pero las mentes pensantes rusas se van por su voluntad!


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es de cerrojo?



Semiautomático con una operación similar a la de los Kalashnikov


----------



## paconan (10 Abr 2022)

Tolstoi ahora debe ser considerado un extremista?

En Moscú, la policía detuvo a Konstantin Goldman, que estaba de pie en la Plaza Roja con el libro "Guerra y paz" de León Tolstoi. Él mismo le dijo a OVD-Info sobre esto. El hombre fue llevado al Departamento de Policía de Kitay-Gorod. Allí estuvo el abogado Alan Kachmazov, colaborador de OVD-Info.









Акции в поддержку народа Украины и против войны | ОВД-News


Жители разных городов России проводят акции против вторжения в Украину. Протестующие требуют мира и прекращения вооруженного конфликта.




ovd.news





Hoy en Moscú, la policía arrestó a Konstantin Goldman por pararse frente a la Plaza Roja junto al monumento "Ciudad Héroe" de Kiev con una copia de "Guerra y paz" de Tolstoi en la mano. https://ovd.news/news/2022/02/24/akcii-v-podderzhku-naroda-ukrainy-i-protiv-voyny


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Se refiere Usted a este *Viktor Medvedchuk*? ¿El mismo que viste y calza?
> ¿Llama usted «_candidato pro ruso_» a este *oligarca*? Menudos referentes tenéis....
> 
> Veamos un poco el perfil de vuestros amados referentes políticos pro-rusos:
> ...



¿ Mi referente?, ¿ he defendido yo a Medvechuk?, solo he dado un dato objetivo y cierto, aparecio primero en una encuesta electoral el año pasado y un mes despues el estaba en arresto domiciliario y se cerraron cadenas de television.

En Ucrania todos losnpoliticos, de cualquier ideologia, son unos ladrones de marca mayor, este, el Yanukovich, la Tymoshenko.

¿Sabes cual fue el pais con mas politicos involucrados con cuentas Off Shore en el ultimo escandalo,?, Ucrania, futuro miembro de la UE, ¿ sabes quien estaba entre otras decenas en la lista?, Zelensky, heroe de la UE.

Zelensky tambien intento meter en el talego a Poroshenko dias antes de que empezase la guerra, pero ahi tuvo que intervenir USA para parar la pelea de gallos corruptos y se libro del maco por los pelos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Semiautomático con una operación similar a la de los Kalashnikov



walli tiene mas cadencia y mas distancia efectiva con el suyo. En el call of duty no lo cojo nunca que es muy lento. Aunque el saber esconderse entre la tropa enemiga lo es todo en el mundo del franco!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿ Mi referente?, ¿ he defendido yo a Medvechuk?, solo he dado un dato objetivo y cierto, aparecio primero en una encuesta electoral el año pasado y un mes despues el estaba en arresto domiciliario y se cerraron cadenas de television.
> 
> En Ucrania todos losnpoliticos, de cualquier ideologia, son unos ladrones de marca mayor, este, el Yanukovich, la Tymoshenko.
> 
> ...



sl final tienes que elgir un bando, ser neutral es inhumano en una situacion asi!


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> y los perfiles tecnicos que se van de Rusia? Los ucranianos se van por necesidad pero las mentes pensantes rusas se van por su voluntad!



De Ucrania no han salido 10 millones de personas desde que empezo la guerra ni de coña, ni la mitad de esa cifra.

Perfiles tecnicos rusos se van pocos, basicamente porque la rusofobia oficial y el odio al ruso en occidente es tan delirante que mas bien esta ocurriendo al reves, muchos vuelven a Rusia por miedo o para huir del ambiente axfisiante, aunque si ha habido algunos que se han ido a Israel o a Turquia que estan sacando mucha tajada de la guerra en todos los sentidos.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Retrasados hablando de una guerra como si hubiera aparecido por generación espontanea. Putin es el único responsable y todo lo que le pase a él, a sus lamebotas y a los rusos será poco y bien merecido.



Los fanaticos de este hilo os comportais de forma distinta a los fanaticos del hilo proruso de Guerra en Ucrania, alli me banearon todos, empezando por el tarado de Zurullov, Hartman, Hercules, etc..

Aqui en principio parece que os cuesta mas banear, aunque Txustky ya lo ha hecho, pero os noto de insulto mas facil que a los fanaticos del otro lado.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> walli tiene mas cadencia y mas distancia efectiva con el suyo. En el call of duty no lo cojo nunca que es muy lento. Aunque el saber esconderse entre la tropa enemiga lo es todo en el mundo del franco!



Que no es un fusil de francotiraooor! Que es un _battle rifle,_ jope. Eso sí, no discutiré que en ocasiones sus funciones se solapan.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> De Ucrania no han salido 10 millones de personas desde que empezo la guerra ni de coña, ni la mitad de esa cifra.
> 
> Perfiles tecnicos rusos se van pocos, basicamente porque la rusofobia oficial y el odio al ruso en occidente es tan delirante que mas bien esta ocurriendo al reves, muchos vuelven a Rusia por miedo o para huir del ambiente axfisiante, aunque si ha habido algunos que se han ido a Israel o a Turquia que estan sacando mucha tajada de la guerra en todos los sentidos.



pues se comenta que las tipicas vacaciones en georgia ya no son de 2 semanas, van por el mes y muchos no vuelven. La gente inteligente se pira antes de que no la dejen salir voluntariamente, el muro esta reciente.

usted se piro una semana antes no? Pues hay mucha gente asi como tu que tambien se huelen la tostada, y coincide que son los que saben que en el extranjero no tendran problemas para ganarse el pan.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Que no es un fusil de francotiraooor! Que es un _battle rifle,_ jope. Eso sí, no discutiré que en ocasiones sus funciones se solapan.



Bueno de sniper no proff! Los que estan pillando en ucrania llevan silenciador?


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Absurdo.
> Los oligarcas y politicos judios ucranianos son solo una parte del Franskestein de Ucrania, cierto que *todos los que mandan alli desde el golpe de estado del Maidan son judios* (Porosenko, Zelensky, Kolomovski, Grossman, Yatseniuk, etc...),



Sigamos con la ronda de zascas....
¿Te refieres a este judiazo?




Este es el jefe de jefes de la Mafia Rusa, ukranio de nacimiento e _hijodePutiniano_ de adopción. Este SÍ es judío. Vive a sus anchas en Moscú y es amiguito de vuestro adorado genocida Putin. Lo mismo hace sus negocias de armas, putas y _dronjas_, que se encarga de matar a alguien. También se encarga de infiltrarse en la vida política de Ukrania y hasta en los Servicios de Seguridad de Ukrania.

Por cierto, que tuvo como abogado en USA a un ex-Director del FBI (William S. Sessions)

_«Mogilevich currently lives freely in Moscow, and has three children. He is closely associated with the Solntsevskaya Bratva crime group. He has alliances with political figures including Yury Luzhkov, the former Mayor of Moscow, Dmytro Firtash, and Leonid Derkach, former head of the Security Service of Ukraine. Oleksandr Turchynov, who was designated as acting President of Ukraine in February 2014, appeared in court in 2010 for allegedly destroying files pertaining to Mogilevich.»_









Semion Mogilevich - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Estoy hasta las mismísimas pelotas de vuestras mierdas con los judíos. Judíos hay en todos los lados, igual que hay rubios, morenos y pelirrojos. Sois más suspicaces que las SS nazis encontrando antepasados judíos. Al parecer, la "marca" judía no se borra nunca.

Voy a poner un ejemplo:
Caso de los Klitschko. La *abuela por parte de padre* de los Klitschko (Tamara Jefimowna, con el apellido Etkinson de nacimiento) era judía y superviviente del holocausto. Los padres de esta abuela, su hermano y su hijo mayor (=tío de los Klitschko) fueron asesinados.
Al mismo tiempo, la madre de los Klitschko es RUSA.
Ahora, la pregunta: ¿Los Klitschko son judíos? Si ni siquiera son judíos en base a la tradición judía, según la cual, para ser considerado judío TU MADRE ha de ser judía.

Hasta los cojones de vuestros enredos con los judíos, las desnazificaciones "sanas", y el resto de cortinas de humo.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, compañero, pero no excluye que EEUU y el RU estén aprovechando la oportunidad. Y lo están haciendo.



Te equivocas, USA/UK no dominan el mundo porque aprovechen oportunidades, aprovechar oportunidades lo hacen los gitanos, los menas o los descuideros.

USA y UK dominan el mundo, porque ellos crean la realidad, construyen los relatos y trabajan agendas a decadas vista.

La agenda de Ucrania empezaron a trabjarla al terminar la IIGM y contactar con los exmiembros ucranianos de las SS en europa central, de hecho dieron proteccion a Stepan Bandera, aunque luego lo mato el KGB, se reactivo al caer la URSS, se trabajo tambien mucho en Canada con los descendientes de la emigracion de la Ucrania Occidental, se utilizo a Israel y a las comunidades judias en Ucrania, etc..un trabajo de decadas, con mucho dinero invertido.

¿Oporunidades?, ¿ guerras espontaneas?...eso es para los muertos de hambre por favor.


----------



## kenny220 (10 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, pero estan llevando antiguallas de la guerra fría
> 
> 
> Los rusos habituales salen a las calles de la ciudad de Kursk para animar a los soldados rusos mientras parten hacia Ucrania y la próxima Batalla de Donbas. Esta no es solo la guerra de Putin, esta es la guerra de Rusia. Es hora de que Occidente se enfrente a la realidad.
> ...



Han oído que al volver vienen cargados de


Y claro,


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Disparo de Stugna-P contra lo que parece un T-72:



Este es espectacular. Con el tanque bien cerca. Se ve como, a pesar de la explosión, el tanque se mueve por inercia aún 50 o 60 metros.

3 orcos menos.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Bueno de sniper no proff! Los que estan pillando en ucrania llevan silenciador?



Pues no había caído. He buscado imágenes en internet de tiradores en Ucrania con supresor en su arma y veo que la mayoría no lo llevan. Wally, al menos en el posado aquel, no lo portaba. El Dragunov habitualmente no lo suelen llevar y las imágenes que he visto con uno incorporado creo que son de países ex-Pacto de Varsovia (tipo Polonia, Chequia y tal) que modernizan su arsenal de la era soviética. En fin, habrá que investigar más.

Edito: he ido a esta página donde aparecen imágenes de un curso multinacional de la Otan en Albacete, la mayoría si no todos llevan supresor.









POTD: ISTC Desert Sniper Course 2021 -


Above you're looking at a German Army Sniper adjusting his scope during the International Specialty Training Center’s (ISTC) Desert Sniper Course.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pues se comenta que las tipicas vacaciones en georgia ya no son de 2 semanas, van por el mes y muchos no vuelven. La gente inteligente se pira antes de que no la dejen salir voluntariamente, el muro esta reciente.
> 
> usted se piro una semana antes no? Pues hay mucha gente asi como tu que tambien se huelen la tostada, y coincide que son los que saben que en el extranjero no tendran problemas para ganarse el pan.



¿Georgia?...supongo que bromeas, en Georgia si que odian a los rusos, ¿te conoces el chiste georgiano de Stalin?.

- Papa, papa, mira una estatua de Stalin.
- Que gran hombre hijo.
- Pero papa, como puedes decir eso, mato a miles de georgianos.
- Si hijo, pero mato a muchos mas rusos.

Yo lo que conozco son a rusos en España que estan pensando en largarse, a lo mejor no a Rusia, pero si fuera de Occidente, alguno a Sudamerica, tienen miedo y asco por el ambiente de odio al ruso que hay y por la llegada de millones de refugiados ucranianos.


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este es espectacular. Con el tanque bien cerca. Se ve como, a pesar de la explosión, el tanque se mueve por inercia aún 50 o 60 metros.
> 
> 3 orcos menos.



Pues decía el tanquista Ucro del vídeo que puse antes que los T64 con un petardazo reventaban, pero que los T72 necesitaban hasta tres impactos. No se, no tiene pinta de fallo catastrófico... pero si que luego sale humo. A saber.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Este boom está muy bien. Tres en fila:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Te equivocas, USA/UK no dominan el mundo porque aprovechen oportunidades, aprovechar oportunidades lo hacen los gitanos, los menas o los descuideros.
> 
> USA y UK dominan el mundo, porque ellos crean la realidad, construyen los relatos y trabajan agendas a decadas vista.
> 
> ...



No se discute lo que no se dice


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Sigamos con la ronda de zascas....
> ¿Te refieres a este judiazo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020590
> ...



¿Y?.

Los judios en Rusia tienen muchisimo poder, muchisimo.

Los judios en Ucrania se hicieron directamente con todo el poder en 2014, con todo.


----------



## paconan (10 Abr 2022)

Que le va a pedir? que no le corte el gas?

Me reuniré con Vladimir #Putin en Moscú mañana. Somos neutrales militarmente, pero tenemos una posición clara sobre la guerra de agresión rusa contra el #Ukraine . ¡Tiene que parar! Necesita corredores humanitarios, un alto el fuego y una investigación completa de los crímenes de guerra. 




Austria un proxy ruso del GRU

*Donde las paredes tienen oídos: el manejo laxo de los espías en Austria*
Rusia sabe cómo utilizar los puntos ciegos de los servicios de inteligencia nacionales a su favor

El sistema de alcantarillado de Viena todavía puede servir como una atracción para los turistas que añoran un poco de piel de gallina en vacaciones y se dejan guiar por los pasajes subterráneos. En contraste con el clásico del género _El tercer hombre,_ en el que los agentes de 1949 persiguen los icónicos sonidos de la cítara de Anton Karas en el submundo vienés generalizado, los agentes del presente ya no tienen que esconderse bien para perseguir su siniestro negocio en el hermoso cielo azul. Danubio.

_La semana pasada, el Financial Times_ , generalmente bien informado, informó que los servicios secretos rusos en particular a veces se sienten muy cómodos en Austria : Austria es un "verdadero portaaviones" para las actividades encubiertas de Rusia en Europa, dijo el medio londinense citando a un "diplomático europeo". . El Ministerio de Defensa es "prácticamente un departamento del GRU", el servicio de inteligencia militar ruso, agregó.

"Las actividades rusas en Viena deben tomarse en serio", dice a STANDARD Thomas Riegler, un experto en inteligencia que realiza investigaciones en el Centro Austriaco de Estudios de Inteligencia, Propaganda y Seguridad (ACIPSS) en Graz. Lo cierto es que la presencia de Moscú en Austria está por encima de la media, no solo en el sector diplomático, sino también bajo "cobertura no oficial" en varias representaciones, es decir, agentes de los servicios secretos de toda procedencia. Los expertos estiman que hay hasta 7.000 espías extranjeros en Viena. No se sabe cuántos de ellos están a sueldo de Vladimir Putin. 









Wo die Wände Ohren haben: Österreichs laxer Umgang mit Spionen


Russland weiß die blinden Flecken der heimischen Nachrichtendienste zu seinen Gunsten zu nutzen




www.derstandard.de


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿ Mi referente?, ¿ he defendido yo a Medvechuk?, solo he dado un dato objetivo y cierto, aparecio primero en una encuesta electoral el año pasado y un mes despues el estaba en arresto domiciliario y se cerraron cadenas de television.
> 
> En Ucrania todos losnpoliticos, de cualquier ideologia, son unos ladrones de marca mayor, este, el Yanukovich, la Tymoshenko.
> 
> ...



En Ukrania hay un problema de corrupción endémica, y un problema con la infiltración de los oligarcas en la vida política del país.
Nadie lo niega. Con Zelenski y con Vitali Klitschko este problema se ha intentado frenar mediante leyes y *mediante el ejemplo,* aunque todavía queda muchísimo por hacer. También está el capítulo oscuro de Zelenski con su cuenta off shore, que el justificó como una jugada para poner su patrimonio a salvo cuando gobernaba el pro-ruso y amiguito de Putín (Yanukovich).

Las historias de los oligarcas, tanto pro-ukras como pro-rusos, son historias de ventajismos, oportunismos, bandazos, traiciones, etc. dignos de _Facon Crest_. Lo podéis dejar para una sesión de _Sálvame Deluxe,_ porque ni aporta nada ni varía en nada el núcleo de la cuestión que es que estamos ante una INVASIÓN MILITAR INJUSTIFICADA Y GENOCIDA. Nada más. Y no vuelvas a la argumentación circular sin fin, que vuestra forma de argumentar ya ha sido desmontada por varios foreros de forma magistral.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Estos tipos vienen a decir que los rusos están locos si creen que en 3 semanas van a recomponer el ejército y conseguir mejores resultados de los que llevan:


----------



## duncan (10 Abr 2022)

Sobre lo que se viene:


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Estoy hasta las mismísimas pelotas de vuestras mierdas con los judíos. Judíos hay en todos los lados, igual que hay rubios, morenos y pelirrojos....




Sí pero todos son ricos, no sé que pasa mire usted. Es algo excepcional que hayan judíos ricos en todos los países, y más teniendo en cuenta que son menos del 0.1% de la población mundial. Da qué pensar..., estadísticamente es imposible a no ser que intervengan otros factores.

¿No será que actúan al unísono como una organización en todo el mundo, ayudándose unos a otros a escalar y tomar posiciones, financiándose entre ellos, etc, etc?

Digo yo eh?, *a ver qué explicación me da usted*, otra que no sea que tienen un CI superior o que son el pueblo elegido por Dios.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y?.
> Los judios en Rusia tienen muchisimo poder, muchisimo.
> Los judios en Ucrania se hicieron directamente con todo el poder en 2014, con todo.



Y dale.....
Pues entonces hablad de *desjudiificación*, copón, que sois incapaces de MANTENER una argumentación CONSECUENTE Y CONSISTENTE durante más de 5 minutos. Sois más escurridizos que una anguila. Menuda mente de charos que tenéis.
Que tenga Usted una feliz tarde de domingo, McNulty.

RESUMEN de todo: Slava Ukraini!


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> En Ukrania hay un problema de corrupción endémica, y un problema con la infiltración de los oligarcas en la vida política del país.
> Nadie lo niega. Con Zelenski y con Vitali Klitschko este problema se ha intentado frenar mediante leyes y *mediante el ejemplo,* aunque todavía queda muchísimo por hacer. También está el capítulo oscuro de Zelenski con su cuenta off shore, que el justificó como una jugada para poner su patrimonio a salvo cuando gobernaba el pro-ruso y amiguito de Putín (Yanukovich).
> 
> Las historias de los oligarcas, tanto pro-ukras como pro-rusos, son historias de ventajismos, oportunismos, bandazos, traiciones, etc. dignos de _Facon Crest_. Lo podéis dejar para una sesión de _Sálvame Deluxe,_ porque ni aporta nada ni varía en nada el núcleo de la cuestión que es que estamos ante una INVASIÓN MILITAR INJUSTIFICADA Y GENOCIDA. Nada más. Y no vuelvas a la argumentación circular sin fin, que vuestra forma de argumentar ya ha sido desmontada por varios foreros de forma magistral.



En Ucrania los oligarcas son un caso, todos ruso parlantes, culturalmente rusos, del Este del pais mayoritariamente, judios la mayoria...y todos haciendonse pasar por ucros rednecks de la Ucrania Occidental para poder asaltar los fondos de laUE...lo vamos a flipar cuando estos tipos tengan poder de veto en la UE, no pasa una ley por Bruselas sino se reciben su coima y levantan la mano, ademas apoyados por Londres y en comandita con Polacos y Lituanos....la siguiente en salirse de la UE va a ser Alemania.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Sí pero todos son ricos, no sé que pasa mire usted. Es algo excepcional que hayan judíos ricos en todos los países, y más teniendo en cuenta que son menos del 0.1% de la población mundial. Da qué pensar..., estadísticamente es imposible a no ser que intervengan otros factores. [...]
> Digo yo eh?, *a ver qué explicación me da usted*, otra que no sea que tienen un CI superior o que son el pueblo elegido por Dios.



En el caso de los judíos "no-judíos" Klitschko, debe de ser CLARAMENTE por intermediación de Yaveh que 2 chavales hijos de una maestra y de un militar soviético hayan amasado el pastizal que tienen.   

En el caso del judío "sí-judío" Zelenski, la culpa es CLARAMENTE de Putin, por haber permitido que sus apariciones en TVs rusas le hayan permitido tener un pastizal. Putin es el testaferro de Zelenski, y a la vez, profeta de Yaveh.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> * Y a USA este ataque de putin les ha cogido por sorpresa, nadie se lo esperaba por mucho que digan que la CIA lo sabía y blabla.*



Este ímbecil se debió de caer de la cama siendo nano.

Veamos. Una simple busqueda:

*22 de Noviembre de 2021*

*La inteligencia de EEUU advirtió que Rusia podría invadir Ucrania en 2022*

_Un informe de Washington señaló que las tropas estarían listas para cruzar la frontera con alrededor de 100.000 soldados, para lo que sería una ocupación potencialmente prolongada. Moscú también convocó en secreto a miles de reservistas y aumentó las maniobras para desestabilizar a Kiev_

*Estados Unidos compartió con sus aliados europeos inteligencia que muestra una acumulación de tropas y artillería rusas listas para una invasión rápida y a gran escala en Ucrania desde múltiples ubicaciones*, en medio de las crecientes preocupaciones de Washinton sobre las posibles intenciones del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

*Estados Unidos transmitió esa inteligencia, que incluye mapas, con algunos miembros de la OTAN la semana pasada*, según revelaron fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto a _Bloomberg_.

De acuerdo a la inteligencia recolectada por EEUU,* las tropas rusas cruzarían a Ucrania desde Crimea, la frontera rusa y a través de Bielorrusia, con alrededor de **100 grupos tácticos de batallón*, potencialmente alrededor de *100.000 soldados*, en una operación que sería llevada a cabo en un terreno accidentado y en condiciones climáticas adversas. *Se trataría una ocupación potencialmente prolongada*, según la información.

Según dos fuentes citadas por el medio estadounidense,* aproximadamente la mitad de ese número de grupos tácticos ya estaba en posición y que cualquier invasión estaría respaldada por apoyo aéreo.*

Además, *Rusia convocó en secreto a miles de reservistas en una escala sin precedentes en la época postsoviética*. Según las fuentes, los reservistas tendrían el objetivo de asegurar el territorio después de que los batallones tácticos allanaran el camino.

*Estados Unidos compartió además información sobre un aumento exponencial de la desinformación contra Kiev* y que Moscú había reclutado agentes para intentar desestabilizar Ucrania.

*Las intenciones de Putin, un enigma

La concentración de tropas rusas cerca de Ucrania ha dejado perplejos a los funcionarios estadounidenses *y ha complicado la respuesta de la administración de Joe Biden, tras la imposición de sanciones a Rusia por su* papel en el conflicto* de Ucrania, los ataques cibernéticos a la infraestructura de Estados Unidos y la interferencia en las elecciones estadounidenses.

*Algunos legisladores republicanos han estado presionando a Estados Unidos para que intensifique el apoyo militar a Ucrania.* Pero podría convertir lo que puede ser una simple demostración de fuerza de Putin en una confrontación en toda regla que solo aumenta el peligro para Ucrania y podría desencadenar una crisis energética en Europa.

*Pero una respuesta estadounidense débil conlleva sus propios riesgos.* Podría animar a Putin a tomar medidas más agresivas contra Ucrania a medida que crecen los temores de que pueda intentar apoderarse de más de su territorio. Y podría causar más daño político al presidente *Joe Biden* en un momento en que su popularidad está cayendo.

Saber cómo lograr el equilibrio adecuado sería más fácil si Estados Unidos tuviera una mejor comprensión de lo que Putin está tratando de lograr. Pero *los altos funcionarios admiten que no lo saben.

“No estamos seguros exactamente de lo que está haciendo el señor Putin”*, dijo el miércoles pasado el secretario de Defensa *Lloyd Austin*. Una semana antes, el secretario de Estado, *Antony Blinken*, dijo:* “No tenemos claridad sobre las intenciones de Moscú, pero conocemos su libro de jugadas”, aludiendo a la estrategia rusa de reunir fuerzas cerca de la frontera y luego invadir, “alegando falsamente que fue provocado”.*

El representante *Mike Quigley*, demócrata de Illinois y miembro del Comité de Inteligencia de la Cámara de Representantes, dijo que comprender mejor las intenciones de Putin era fundamental “*para evitar los errores que han iniciado grandes guerras”*.

Cualquier respuesta de Estados Unidos debe estar calibrada para evitar ser *“un apaciguador o un provocador”*, dijo.

*“Esta es un área difícil, difícil de tratar de obtener información”*, dijo. “Es un desafío que es tan duro o más difícil de lo que nunca ha sido. Tiene un impacto bastante serio en nuestra capacidad para tomar las decisiones correctas“.

*Rusia se apoderó de la península de Crimea en Ucrania en 2014 *y un conflicto en curso en el este de Ucrania entre Kiev y los rebeldes respaldados por Rusia en la región conocida como *Donbas *ha dejado un estimado de *14.000 muertos.


Esfuerzos diplomáticos*

Los aliados de EEUU también están cada vez más preocupados. El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, dijo el viernes que la alianza está experimentando una *“concentración inusual” de fuerzas rusas *a lo largo de la frontera de Ucrania, advirtiendo que Moscú utilizó el mismo tipo de fuerzas en el pasado para intervenir en los países vecinos.

Aunque los funcionarios estadounidenses no creen que una invasión sea inminente, Putin también ha intensificado su campaña contra una Ucrania independiente. *Un extenso ensayo publicado por el Kremlin en julio afirma que los ucranianos y los rusos son “un pueblo” y que “la verdadera soberanía de Ucrania sólo es posible en asociación con Rusia”.*

Pero las medidas también podrían ser un *ruido de sables para evitar que Ucrania se acerque más a Occidente* o sea admitida en la OTAN, algo a lo que Putin se opone firmemente. No está claro si Rusia se arriesgaría a invadir Ucrania, desencadenar una guerra mucho más difícil o si querría ocupar un territorio hostil.

*Una acumulación militar rusa similar en la primavera no condujo a una invasión*, aunque los* legisladores y funcionarios dicen que ahora están más preocupados, citando la inteligencia estadounidense.*

Rusia niega tener motivos agresivos, insistiendo en que está respondiendo al aumento de la actividad de la OTAN cerca de sus fronteras y al* fortalecimiento de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

La Casa Blanca dijo que espera reducir las tensiones*. “Como hemos dejado claro en el pasado, las acciones intensivas o agresivas de Rusia serían de gran preocupación para Estados Unidos”, dijo un portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional en un comunicado.

Ha habido una oleada de diplomacia en las últimas semanas. Los líderes estadounidenses se han reunido con sus homólogos rusos y ucranianos,* incluida una visita del director de la CIA, William Burns, a Moscú durante la cual habló con Putin por teléfono*. *Alemania y Francia han emitido una declaración conjunta afirmando su apoyo a Ucrania.*

El servicio de inteligencia exterior ruso (SVR) *desmintió este lunes las acusaciones occidentales de que Moscú está planeando una invasión de Ucrania*. *“Los estadounidenses están pintando una imagen aterradora de hordas de tanques rusos que comenzarán a aplastar las ciudades ucranianas, diciendo que tienen ‘información fiable’ de las intenciones rusas”,* dijo el SVR en un comunicado a las agencias de noticias rusas, afirmando que las acusaciones son “absolutamente falsas”.









La inteligencia de EEUU advirtió que Rusia podría invadir Ucrania en 2022


Un informe de Washington señaló que las tropas estarían listas para cruzar la frontera con alrededor de 100.000 soldados, para lo que sería una ocupación potencialmente prolongada. Moscú también convocó en secreto a miles de reservistas y aumentó las maniobras para desestabilizar a Kiev




www.infobae.com






Por sorpresa dice el gilipollas.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Joder Cesar Vidal de adolescente



Isaac Jiménez, este es el comedoritos que siempre le ha acompañado.


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Este ímbecil se debió de caer de la cama siendo nano.
> 
> Veamos. Una simple busqueda:
> 
> ...



Blablabla, podría, pudiera ser...

No tenían ni puta idea del cuando ni del como.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

La mayor chorrada que he oído. 

¿Y los judíos ricos de p. ej. en EEUU, también hubo una ley para que comerciasen solo los judíos?, no me conteste por favor, hágase esta pregunta y contéstesela usted mismo en su fuero interno. No vamos a joder el hilo alargando un off-topic.





Karamba dijo:


> En el caso de los judíos "no-judíos" Klitschko, debe de ser CLARAMENTE por intermediación de Yaveh que 2 chavales hijos de una maestra y de un militar soviético hayan amasado el pastizal que tienen.
> 
> En el caso del judío "sí-judío" Zelenski, la culpa es CLARAMENTE de Putin, por haber permitido que sus apariciones en TVs rusas le hayan permitido tener un pastizal. Putin es el testaferro de Zelenski, y a la vez, profeta de Yaveh.




Hágaselo mirar, en serio. O está un poco pa' llá o da usted la sensación de que he dado en el blanco. Es igual, no alarguemos el tema, no va a ninguna parte.


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Muchos alemanes son conscientes de:
> 
> 1) La guerra de USA/UK no es contra Rusia, o no es solo contra Rusia, sino tambien contra Alemania, especialmente contra Alemania.
> 
> ...



Supongo que Alemania estará atando en corto a los anglos como los iranies a los rusos en Siria cuando fueron a "salvarla" Pero los iranies están más curtidos.

Yo tampoco creo que hayan venido a salvar a Europa de Rusia que se sabia que militarmente era un bluff y mucha propaganda pero los europeos tienen mucha menos capacidad de resistencia que otros países y eso podía aprovecharlo Putin y los anglos para destrozar la UE, De hecho muchos militares europeos decían que no valia la pena resistir que mejor rendirse.

Pero se puede aprovechar ahora para cohesionar aun más la UE y Aemania rearmarse y quitarse lo complejos.

Ahora hay que esperar como sale el plan qe no salen como uno espera y se sabrá en unos años.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Isaac Jiménez, este es el comedoritos que siempre le ha acompañado.



Pues tenía la misma pinta de pajillero que Vidal y De Prada.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Blablabla, podría, pudiera ser...
> 
> No tenían ni puta idea del cuando ni del como.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (10 Abr 2022)

Creo que algunos confundis los silenciadores con un freno de boca, el primero sirve para que el tiro se oiga menos, para ser de verdad eficaz, la munición tiene que ser subsónica, lo cual implica que el tiro efectivo no puede alargarse muchos metros... y además el silenciador per se puede provocar imprecisión... Los frenos de boca se usan para disminuir el retroceso ( la coz que te da el rifle en el hombro) y no afectan a la precisión, un rifle de cerrojo del .50 Browning pesa unos 10 kg y aún así te suelta una coz tremenda, pero es capaz de meter un tiro a 1500 metros e incluso más...

No soy militar, los conocimientos sobre armas se deben a mi faceta de cazador a rececho...


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Ucrania los oligarcas son un caso, todos ruso parlantes, culturalmente rusos, del Este del pais mayoritariamente, judios la mayoria...y todos haciendonse pasar por ucros rednecks de la Ucrania Occidental para poder asaltar los fondos de laUE...lo vamos a flipar cuando estos tipos tengan poder de veto en la UE, no pasa una ley por Bruselas sino se reciben su coima y levantan la mano, ademas apoyados por Londres y en comandita con Polacos y Lituanos....la siguiente en salirse de la UE va a ser Alemania.



No das una, macho.
Y dale con que son _«judíos la mayoria»_....
Que el único Dios de los oligarcas es el puto dinero, ¡copón!
Ni son todos culturalmente rusos, ni son todos del Este, ni judíos, ni hostias en vinagre.

A ver, como experto que es Usted, le invito a que me haga una tabla indicándome cuántos de estos cumplen las características que Usted se empeña en repetir una y otra vez:

Rinat Achmetow
Oleg Bachmatjuk
Hennadij Boholjubow
Dmytro Firtasch
Igor Girkin
Oleksandr Jaroslawskyj
Ihor Kolomojskyj
Serhij Kurtschenko
Aleksei Martynow
Wiktor Medwedtschuk
Wadim Nowinski
Viktor Nusenkis
Semjon Mogilewitsch
Wiktor Pintschuk
Petro Poroschenko
Kostjantyn Schewaho
Hryhorij Surkis
Ihor Surkis
Serhij Taruta
Serhij Tihipko

En esa lista, QUE YO SEPA, hay un judío, aunque puede ser que haya más, porque como le he dicho, a mí no me quita el sueño saber quién es judío y quién no. En esta lista están, entre otros, los 10 oligarcas que más pasta manejan de todo Ukrania. 

Venga, adelante. Quedan invitados todos los follaputins, los folla-Adolfos frustrados que algún día pudieron formar parte de las SS, expertos del judaísmo, y demás expertos en conspiraciones. Invito incluso a Ana Patricia, por si me aclara alguna duda.

No invito a Putin porque, evidentemente, no sabe comportarse y sólo causaría dolor y destrucción, aparte de que lo suyo es más "desnazificar", y no tanto "desjudiificar".


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, compañero, pero no excluye que EEUU y el RU estén aprovechando la oportunidad. Y lo están haciendo.



Por supuesto, y los chinos tambien. Marruecos tambien contento.


----------



## keylargof (10 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Los voceros de la horda criminal siguen intentando hacer su propaganda, culpando a Occidente y a la víctima en todo lo posible. También añadiría que en 2012 se descubren importantes yacimientos de gas natural en el oeste de -tachán- Crimea. Una Ucrania autosuficiente en energía y dentro de la UE? Eso no podían permitirlo los orcos.



A eso justamente van los orcos ahora, a estos les importa dos cojones el Donbas:









Yuzivska gas field - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





A Europa le va la vida en esto. Espero que se defienda ese yacimiento como si estuviera en Bruselas.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Otra buena noticia para la noche
Los militares ucranianos apuntaron a las municiones en Novoyadar


----------



## lowfour (10 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



lo puse ayer este vídeo que me puso enfermo. Pero hay una versión más larga donde se vuelve a oír a la mujer. Pero es obvio que andan matando gente


----------



## alas97 (10 Abr 2022)

tiene que estar la cosa bien jodida en el hilo de "guerra en ucrania" para que los cm prorusos vengan a dar la murga aquí.

Me estoy hinchando a ignore.

que aburridos son estos tíos xd


----------



## Tales. (10 Abr 2022)

A ver si alguien me explica, entonces la finta atacando a Kiev porque los ucros se habían atrincherado en el este y eran inexpugnables, ahora se ha transformado en una ofensiva en el este con unos ucros mejor armados y motivados que hace un mes -con drones suicidas, artillería occidental y vehículos pesados- contra unos rusos que llevan siendo apaleados un mes y han perdido miles de hombres? 

BR0000TAL LA JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN


----------



## Visrul (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jajajaja.....bueno que menos que equilibrar un poco este hilo de " ez que la orda ruza quiere invadir hasta Lisboa"....capitulo 345.678..



No me parece a mi que todos aquí opinen en general así. Cae usted en el error de generalizar o desvirtuar...



vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Duelen las aportaciones ecuanimes, ponderadas y documentadas en un hilo de fanboys?.
> Fijate que me paso lo mismo en el hilo proruso de Guerra de Ucrania, todo Dios me baneo por decir la verdad, que Z es una operacion de mierda, que Putin un gnomo estupido y la cupula del Kremlin un atajo de inutiles.
> A mi el fanboyismo no me va, de ningun lado, prefiero el analisis justo, objetivo y frio, soy como muy ingles para eso.



Aquí no me parece que haya fanboyismo. Solo se considera en general que rusia es un agresor que actúa como los nazis. Pero yo no odio a los rusos (otra cosa es la castumafia genocida en el poder con Putin, que me parecen actualmente de la mas baja estofa), es mas, en general me caen muy bien, peeero, tampoco odio a los alemanes y me caen en general muy bien, y eso no significa que defienda a los nazis alemanes (los antiguos y los de ahora). (Tampoco a los nazis rusos, que esos si son muy abundantes en la actualidad y curiosamente nunca veo criticarlos a los Putin fanboys, misterios de la ciencia).



vladimirovich dijo:


> Los fanaticos de este hilo os comportais de forma distinta a los fanaticos del hilo proruso de Guerra en Ucrania, alli me banearon todos, empezando por el tarado de Zurullov, Hartman, Hercules, etc..
> Aqui en principio parece que os cuesta mas banear, aunque Txustky ya lo ha hecho, pero os noto de insulto mas facil que a los fanaticos del otro lado.



Dudo que aquí haya ese tipo de fanáticos. Esos insultan fuertemente y aquí muy pocos lo hacen, no como en otros hilos, y sin embargo comenta que aquí se insulta más >>> devirtuando la realidad...
Aquí se puede hablar y puede decir todo el mundo lo que le de la gana, sin pasar líneas rojas, como la apología del genocidio o de las violaciones y asesinatos de niños y mujeres. Eso es inaceptable y, ¡oh casualidad!, siempre vienen de los fanboys de Putin...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

No se si se puso ya, hay aquí unos cuantos disparos de artillería bastante precisos:


----------



## Fígaro (10 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


>




Otro nazi follarrusos?

Vaya saliendo.


----------



## Visrul (10 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Sí pero todos son ricos, no sé que pasa mire usted. Es algo excepcional que hayan judíos ricos en todos los países, y más teniendo en cuenta que son menos del 0.1% de la población mundial. Da qué pensar..., estadísticamente es imposible a no ser que intervengan otros factores.
> ¿No será que actúan al unísono como una organización en todo el mundo, ayudándose unos a otros a escalar y tomar posiciones, financiándose entre ellos, etc, etc?
> Digo yo eh?, *a ver qué explicación me da usted*, otra que no sea que tienen un CI superior o que son el pueblo elegido por Dios.



Pues hombre, lo más lógico es que si eres de un grupo humano reducido crees más lazos y ayudes más a los miembros de tu comunidad, incluso económicamente.
Le pongo un ejemplo, en el siglo XIX y XX, hubo mucha emigración desde Asturias, Galicia y Cantabria a América, principalmente Méjico, Venezuela, Chile, Argentina. Pues bien, era normal que al llegar, los emigrantes iban solo con 4 perras y un mendrugo de pan, y un papel con una dirección de conocidos del pueblo que ya se habían asentado en esos países. Estos les facilitaban trabajo, contactos, etc. Y trabajando duramente muchísimos de ellos hicieron fortunas, empezando desde la miseria más absoluta. Algunos volvieron (los famosos Indianos) y otros se estableciron allí y formaron vínculos más fuertes principalmente con las familias de sus compatriotas.
Aplique esa misma ecuación a un grupo humano totalmente minoritario y que lleva recibiendo ostias desde no se sabe cuando...


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los anglos no odian a nadie ni historias, solo tienen intereses. Alemania es un país invadido de facto, te recuerdo que hay *50 bases yankees* en territorio alemán.



  
Admiro su nivel de conocimiento de la información CLASIFICADA, porque para llegar a 50 ha tenido que contar Usted las bases conocidas más las que NO son conocidas, pero Usted al parecer SÍ conoce.
@McNulty y @vladimirovich, el dúo dinámico de este hilo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> *Y si, he vivido muchos años en Ucrania.*



¿Qué? ¿Entonces te animas con la lista? Es pan comido, y además hay algún gazapo involuntario, que no he querido corregir.
Yo creo que entre @McNulty y tú me podéis dar un buen zasca.


Karamba dijo:


> No das una, macho.
> Y dale con que son _«judíos la mayoria»_....
> Que el único Dios de los oligarcas es el puto dinero, ¡copón!
> Ni son todos culturalmente rusos, ni son todos del Este, ni judíos, ni hostias en vinagre.
> ...


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Admiro su nivel de conocimiento de la información CLASIFICADA, porque para llegar a 50 ha tenido que contar Usted las bases conocidas más las que NO son conocidas, pero Usted al parecer SÍ conoce.
> @McNulty y @vladimirovich, el dúo dinámico de este hilo.



40 bases en concreto.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro nazi follarrusos?
> 
> Vaya saliendo.



Sí. Este es de los que se pone cachondo con machos fornidos.


----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se si se puso ya, hay aquí unos cuantos disparos de artillería bastante precisos:



En el segundo 0:13 se ve lo que parece uno de los ocupantes moverse tras ser despedido por la explosión.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Igor Girkin....


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues hombre, lo más lógico es que si eres de un grupo humano reducido crees más lazos y ayudes más a los miembros de tu comunidad, incluso económicamente.



Exactamente, son un pueblo que desde la diáspora han sabido mantenerse cohesionados (en las elites), luego hay millones de judíos que viven como todo el mundo, pero es evidente que entre las élites se ayudan entre sí. Una organización elitista como muchas otras elitistas de toda índole y etnia.

Eso pasa en todos los países, pero con los judíos pasa a nivel mundial. Ni más ni menos. No estoy hablando de ninguna conspiración, es innegable que siendo una población de ¿50 millones? (oficialmente son menos) en un mundo de 8000 millones es MUY EXTRAORDINARIO que hayan multimillonarios judíos en la mayoría de países del globo (y eso tampoco se puede negar), por lo tanto debe haber (y no pasa nada por reconocerlo) una organización judía sí o sí.

Si tengo tiempo y me apetece os cuento una historia real que demuestra hasta qué punto. Basado en hechos reales obviamente. Tienen un poder tremendo, no controlan el mundo pero sí forman parte importante de las élites occidentales (otra cosa que no podéis negar nadie).

Y no hace falta ser antisemita ni conspiranoico ni pollas en vinagre para reconocer ciertas cosas en el mundo, ciertas verdades.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)

Buscando a Wally y a su amigo.

En este helicóptero ruso, a ver quién encuentra a los pilotos.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 40 bases en concreto.





Contarán chamizos con dos soldados también...


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 40 bases en concreto.



Primero habla Usted de 50 bases *yankees*.
Luego las rebaja a 40, contando como yankees las bases yankees, más (supongo que) las de la OTAN, más (supongo que) otro tipo de bases compartidas y no comportidas que NO SON YANKEES. 


McNulty dijo:


> Los anglos no odian a nadie ni historias, solo tienen intereses. Alemania es un país invadido de facto, *te recuerdo que hay 50 bases yankees en territorio alemán.*


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Supongo que Alemania estará atando en corto a los anglos como los iranies a los rusos en Siria cuando fueron a "salvarla" Pero los iranies están más curtidos.
> 
> Yo tampoco creo que hayan venido a salvar a Europa de Rusia que se sabia que militarmente era un bluff y mucha propaganda pero los europeos tienen mucha menos capacidad de resistencia que otros países y eso podía aprovecharlo Putin y los anglos para destrozar la UE, De hecho muchos militares europeos decían que no valia la pena resistir que mejor rendirse.
> 
> ...



A Alemania a largo plazo le conviene este conflicto. Se rearmara será la mayor potencia militar de Europa. Y dependera menos del gas ruso diversificado fuentes de energía . A los anglosajones y su pacto con rusia no les ha salido bien. Y al final alemania gana. Ucrania se convertirá en potencia gracias a su alianza con alemania y Polonia también. El principal perdedor de esta guerra es rusia. Alemania si quiere compra gas iraní en negro a buen precio como hace la India y China, como los eeuu y los rusos sigan chantajeandola con gas ruso.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Igor Girkin....



¡Bieeeeen! ¿Una galletita?


----------



## txusky_g (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (10 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buscando a Wally y a su amigo.
> 
> En este helicóptero ruso, a ver quién encuentra a los pilotos.



JODER...Esos ya llevan un tiempo siendo comida para las alimañas.


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Primero habla Usted de 50 bases *yankees*.
> Luego las rebaja a 40, contando como yankees las bases yankees, más (supongo que) las de la OTAN, más (supongo que) otro tipo de bases compartidas y no comportidas que NO SON YANKEES.



Como si hay 30 o 20, da igual, es una barbaridad. Demuestra que alemania es solo una colonia militar del pentágono.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¡Bieeeeen! ¿Una galletita?



¿Una transferencia de 100 euros por cada judio y gazapo que te encuentre en la lista?.


----------



## ELVR (10 Abr 2022)

Impactante impacto de un misil ruso que con precisa precisión acierta en un blanco de alto valor: una letrina.


----------



## Casino (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues hombre, lo más lógico es que si eres de un grupo humano reducido crees más lazos y ayudes más a los miembros de tu comunidad, incluso económicamente.
> Le pongo un ejemplo, en el siglo XIX y XX, hubo mucha emigración desde Asturias, Galicia y Cantabria a América, principalmente Méjico, Venezuela, Chile, Argentina. Pues bien, era normal que al llegar, los emigrantes iban solo con 4 perras y un mendrugo de pan, y un papel con una dirección de conocidos del pueblo que ya se habían asentado en esos países. Estos les facilitaban trabajo, contactos, etc. Y trabajando duramente muchísimos de ellos hicieron fortunas, empezando desde la miseria más absoluta. Algunos volvieron (los famosos Indianos) y otros se estableciron allí y formaron vínculos más fuertes principalmente con las familias de sus compatriotas.
> Aplique esa misma ecuación a un grupo humano totalmente minoritario y que lleva recibiendo ostias desde no se sabe cuando...




El problema llega cuando ese grupo humano tiene como objetivo, porque así lo dicen sus escrituras sagradas, que todos los demás grupos humanos que pueblan el orbe acaben trabajando para ellos.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A mi el fanboyismo no me va, de ningun lado, prefiero el analisis justo, objetivo y frio, soy como muy ingles para eso.




Lleva _Ustéc_ meándose todo el hilo en los _Brits_, y ahora dice que para eso es _Ustéc_ mu *ingles* [sic]. 
¿En formato depilación brasileña?
¿Los Brits te han metido _dronja_ en el _Cadbury's_?


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A Alemania a largo plazo le conviene este conflicto. Se rearmara será la mayor potencia militar de Europa. Y dependera menos del gas ruso diversificado fuentes de energía . A los anglosajones y su pacto con rusia no les ha salido bien. Y al final alemania gana. Ucrania se convertirá en potencia gracias a su alianza con alemania y Polonia también.



Alemania ya tenía planeado la independencia del gas y gas ruso en unos años Por eso es sospechoso lo que ha pasado. Alemania puede aprovechar en su beneficio la guerra pero los planes anglos no eran beneficiar a Alemania.


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El papel de los chechenos de Kadirov es el de la represión de retaguardia, como muchos falangistas de la Guerra Civil, oportunistas "camisas nuevas" que no vieron el frente más que de lejos, pero fusilaron a mucho supuesto rojo en las tapias de los cementerios de cada pueblo.
> 
> Sólo valen para eso y para que muchos europeos follakremlins declaren su condición de cuckazos irremediables al jalear a morochinos endogámicos follaovejas de mierda cuando matan europeos.



La falange no se dedicaba a matar mujeres y niños, como los moromierda estos. En todo caso los rojos también mataban en la retaguardia.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Una transferencia de 100 euros por cada judio y gazapo que te encuentre en la lista?.



Vivo en Rusia y Putin no me deja hacer transferencias a países extranjeros, y menos en _merkels._
Si te conformas con 100 rublos....


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania ya tenía planeado la independencia del gas y gas ruso en unos años Por eso es sospechoso lo que ha pasado. Alemania puede aprovechar en su beneficio la guerra pero los planes anglos no eran beneficiar a Alemania.



Si Alemania quiere compra gas iraní en negro como hacen la India y China. Que no sigan presionando a Alemania con gas ruso tanto anglos como putin. Esta guerra fue un complot rusia y eeuu contra Alemania y ha fracasado. Incluido Francia aliada de Rusia. Al fracasar la ofensiva es express rusa fracaso el plan. Por eso no ha salido adelante el acuerdo nuclear irani. Porque los anglos y los rusos quieren fastidiar a Alemania


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

Sobre Le Pen y Rusia:


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lleva _Ustéc_ meándose todo el hilo en los _Brits_, y ahora dice que para eso es _Ustéc_ mu *ingles* [sic].
> ¿En formato depilación brasileña?
> ¿Los Brits te han metido _dronja_ en el _Cadbury's_?



Os ciega el fanboyismo ( aparte de una escasa comprension lectora claro).

He mencionado en multiples hilos que la elite anglo, que es la responsable e instigadora de la guerra de Ucrania, en una operacion practicamente calcada a la operacion "Portugal" en la Peninsula Iberica, es muy cabrona, pero tambien muy inteligente, calculadora, previsora y fria, mucho mas que la rusa desde luego, y por ello igualmente les admiro


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Como si hay 30 o 20, da igual, es una barbaridad. Demuestra que alemania es solo una colonia militar del pentágono.



Es lo que pasa cuando se inician guerras y se pierden.
Vaya Usted tomando nota de lo que pasará en Rusia si pierden Ustedes la guerra.
Ya está decidido el nuevo nombre de St. Petersburgo. Pasará a llamarse Otangrado.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Vivo en Rusia y Putin no me deja hacer transferencias a países extranjeros, y menos en _merkels._
> Si te conformas con 100 rublos....



Deje una cuenta abierta en Rusia de cuando estuve trabajando alli, en el VtB, pero el precio son 10.000 rublos x judio/gazapo, y ya me debes 10.000 rublos x Girkin.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania ya tenía planeado la independencia del gas y gas ruso en unos años Por eso es sospechoso lo que ha pasado. Alemania puede aprovechar en su beneficio la guerra pero los planes anglos no eran beneficiar a Alemania.



¿Y porque iba a sustituir el gas ruso?, si se puede saber.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si Alemania quiere compra gas iraní en negro como hacen la India y China. Que no sigan presionando a Alemania con gas ruso tanto anglos como putin. Esta guerra fue un complot rusia y eeuu contra Alemania y ha fracasado. Incluido Francia aliada de Rusia. Al fracasar la ofensiva es express rusa fracaso el plan. Por eso no ha salido adelante el acuerdo nuclear irani. Porque los anglos y los rusos quieren fastidiar a Alemania



Vas muy pasado tio.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (10 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La falange no se dedicaba a matar mujeres y niños, como los moromierda estos. En todo caso los rojos también mataban en la retaguardia.



Vale, pero no se discute lo que no se dice

Hay muchos aquí que os teneis que meter en la puta cabeza eso


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (10 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania ya tenía planeado la independencia del gas y gas ruso en unos años




Más bien llevan unos años con declaración de intenciones sobre renovables y tal, pero con poco efecto


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Vale, pero no se discute lo que no se dice
> 
> Hay muchos aquí que os teneis que meter en la puta cabeza eso



Me reservo dar mi opinión como y cuando quiera, en todo caso ante afirmaciones genéricas es conveniente puntualizar.


----------



## Visrul (10 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El problema llega cuando ese grupo humano tiene como objetivo, porque así lo dicen sus escrituras sagradas, que todos los demás grupos humanos que pueblan el orbe acaben trabajando para ellos.



Hombre, a ver, por no seguir desvirtuando el hilo será el último mensaje que ponga. ¿Y los judios que son ateos, por ejemplo? ¿O los que son creyentes pero no siguen las escrituras literalmente? Es que al final vamos acotando y nos quedamos con un 0,01% del total. Pero oiga, es que ese mismo porcentaje lo tenemos de radicales hindús, musulmanes, incluso cristianos (me viene a la memoria sobre todo los de Corea del Sur o los de EEUU (estos pa dar de comer a parte)). Hasta seguro que los hay de la santería o Vudú, o animistas...
¿Por lo que digan 4 zumbaos cristianos, por ejemplo los de la secta Moon de Corea del Sur (creo que lo son), lo extrapolaría a todos los cristianos en su conjunto (católicos, ortodoxos, anglicanos, presbiterianos, metodistas, etc, etc,...)?


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y porque iba a sustituir el gas ruso?, si se puede saber.



No me extraña que te ignoraran en el otro hilo, eres un pesado nen.


----------



## Abelinoz (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Más bien llevan unos años con declaración de intenciones sobre renovables y tal, pero con poco efecto



mentira



52% de su mix ya y 20GW


----------



## esNecesario (10 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El problema llega cuando ese grupo humano tiene como objetivo, porque así lo dicen sus escrituras sagradas, que todos los demás grupos humanos que pueblan el orbe acaben trabajando para ellos.




Has sido muy valiente en decir eso. Veo que la mayoría de foreros de este hilo no admiten ciertas verdades (por ignorancia.., por prejuicio..., por miedo.., o simplemente porque no lo ven así..., por interés..., o por el motivo que tenga cada uno). No merece la pena seguir con este tema.

Lo que comentas lo reconocen hasta algunos (fanáticos religiosos, no todos los judíos...) judíos pobres:



Iba a contar una sucesión de hechos históricos que "demuestran" (para el que no se cierre y tenga dos dedos de frente) hasta qué punto tienen poder las élites judías, pero ya no lo cuento, nadie parece interesado (al contrario). Dejamos el tema, además me resulta incómodo, es espinoso y lleno de trampas, es fácil quedar como un conspiranoico, como un loco antisemita. Es fácil que te etiqueten y no recibimos nada a cambio. Yo paso.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> mentira
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020762
> 
> 52% de su mix ya y 20GW



De esa grafica entiendo que entre 2008, donde tenian el 10 % a 2018 donde tienen el 16 %...y a saber que coste tiene esa energia renovable.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Abr 2022)

Alemania debe comprar gas iraní a precio barato en negro. Así fastidia a eeuu y rusia


----------



## Soler (10 Abr 2022)

Se ve que han derribado un misil termobárico en la zona de Nikolaev. Esto es lo que me llega.







No soy experto, no sé si es una termobárica.pero tiene pinta.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

POR CONFIRMAR: RUSIA PUEDE HABER COMENZADO A USAR ARMAS NUCLEARES TACTICAS !!!!!!!!







__





ATENCION: EXPLOSION GIGANTE CON HONGO EN NICOLAEV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SI ESTO ES VERDAD, ES GRAVISIMO!!!!!!!!!!!! POR FAVOR, CONFIRMAD!!!!!!! Actualizacion: Desde otro angulo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Casino (10 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hombre, a ver, por no seguir desvirtuando el hilo será el último mensaje que ponga. ¿Y los judios que son ateos, por ejemplo? ¿O los que son creyentes pero no siguen las escrituras literalmente? Es que al final vamos acotando y nos quedamos con un 0,01% del total. Pero oiga, es que ese mismo porcentaje lo tenemos de radicales hindús, musulmanes, incluso cristianos (me viene a la memoria sobre todo los de Corea del Sur o los de EEUU (estos pa dar de comer a parte)). Hasta seguro que los hay de la santería o Vudú, o animistas...
> ¿Por lo que digan 4 zumbaos cristianos, por ejemplo los de la secta Moon de Corea del Sur (creo que lo son), lo extrapolaría a todos los cristianos en su conjunto (católicos, ortodoxos, anglicanos, presbiterianos, metodistas, etc, etc,...)?




Como bien ha apuntado el conforero esNecesario, lo dejamos aquí y Vd. considere lo que le parezca y obre en consecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> POR CONFIRMAR: RUSIA PUEDE HABER COMENZADO A USAR ARMAS NUCLEARES TACTICAS !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pocas bombas atomicas has visto tu..de hecho el camara se hubiera quedado calvo


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> POR CONFIRMAR: RUSIA PUEDE HABER COMENZADO A USAR ARMAS NUCLEARES TACTICAS !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo confirmo, de plutonio para ser mas preciso.


----------



## At4008 (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> POR CONFIRMAR: RUSIA PUEDE HABER COMENZADO A USAR ARMAS NUCLEARES TACTICAS !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso debe de ser una termobárica


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia no tiene como objetivo conquistar todo el Este de Europa.
> 
> ¿Podrias detallar como ves la particion de rusia entre paises serios?, ¿que paises participarian y que partes de Rusia se anexionaria cada uno de los participantes?.



Ya tenemos a otro defendiendo lo indefendible. Todos hemos visto y oído eso de "Después de Ucrania, las repúblicas bálticas, y Polonia, y...".


----------



## Soler (10 Abr 2022)

❗Ракета, которой атаковали Николаев, была сбита средствами ПВО, обломки попали в лесной массив, пожар был потушен

El misil ha sido derribado por la defensa antiaérea. Los restos han caído al bosque y el fuego ha sido apagado.

Todo bajo control, gracias a Dios.


----------



## Karamba (10 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Exactamente, son un pueblo que desde la diáspora han sabido mantenerse cohesionados (en las elites), luego hay millones de judíos que viven como todo el mundo, pero es evidente que entre las élites se ayudan entre sí. Una organización elitista como muchas otras elitistas de toda índole y etnia.
> 
> Eso pasa en todos los países, pero con los judíos pasa a nivel mundial. Ni más ni menos. No estoy hablando de ninguna conspiración, es innegable que siendo una población de ¿50 millones? (oficialmente son menos) en un mundo de 8000 millones es MUY EXTRAORDINARIO que hayan multimillonarios judíos en la mayoría de países del globo (y eso tampoco se puede negar), por lo tanto debe haber (y no pasa nada por reconocerlo) una organización judía sí o sí.
> 
> ...



Sí, es cierto lo que dices.
Pero hay que completarlo con que hay también un montón de multimillonarios, que ni son judíos-judíos, ni se sienten judíos, ni practican la religión judía, pero que para unos cuantos tarados SÍ son judíos, por el mero hecho de que echando hacia atrás en el árbol genealógico llevan un 10% de "sangre judía".

¿Usted sabe cuántos judíos hubo en la Corona de Castilla trabajando como "funcionarios"? ¿Usted sabe cuántos "matrimonios mixtos" se produjeron durante décadas y décadas (si no siglos)? ¿Usted piensa que se expulsó a todos esos judíos de la clase alta? ¿A cuáles? ¿A los judíos 100% o a los judíos 15%?

P.D.: NO es una incitación al suicidio para nadie.


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Más bien llevan unos años con declaración de intenciones sobre renovables y tal, pero con poco efecto



Hombre renovable ya es el 50% de su energia eléctrica. Van adelantados a sus previsiones de hace 12 años que era el 45% en 2030 y el 20% en 2020.

Germany Leads Way on Renewables, Sets 45% Target by 2030 | Worldwatch Institute

Según algunas estimaciones, las energías renovables proporcionarán alrededor del 14 por ciento del consumo bruto de electricidad de Alemania a finales de este año, muy por encima de los objetivos oficiales para 2010. Como resultado de este éxito, en julio el gobierno alemán aumentó sus objetivos de energía renovable a 27 por ciento de la electricidad para 2020 (frente al 20 por ciento) y al menos el 45 por ciento para 2030


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Ya tenemos a otro defendiendo lo indefendible. Todos hemos visto y oído eso de "Después de Ucrania, las repúblicas bálticas, y Polonia, y...".



Y Alemania, Y Francia....Y España...sal al balcon que me parece que tienes ya un T-72 ruso aparcado frente al portal de tu casa, corre..


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Abr 2022)

Russia has pulled dozens of planes to the airfield in Voronezh, Orion Intel researchers report, citing satellite images obtained.

The footage from April 9 shows at least 32 Flanker variant fighters and one IL-76 among other aircraft at the Voronezh Malshevo Airbase.

The base has been recently renovated and is probably an advanced airbase for Russian aircraft attacking Ukraine.


----------



## ppmurga (10 Abr 2022)

Cómo la ayuda occidental a Ucrania está frenando la invasión rusa


El suministro de armas y de inteligencia a Kiev ha sido decisivo. Los aliados reformulan ahora su apoyo para la nueva fase de la guerra en Donbás




elpais.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Abr 2022)

How nitric acid burned in Rubezhnoye – video from a drone.

The Russian army is shelling a city in the Luhansk region. On April 9, the shell hit the tank with nitric acid for the second time


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Abr 2022)

Las armas nucleares generan un hongo.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia has pulled dozens of planes to the airfield in Voronezh, Orion Intel researchers report, citing satellite images obtained.
> 
> The footage from April 9 shows at least 32 Flanker variant fighters and one IL-76 among other aircraft at the Voronezh Malshevo Airbase.
> 
> The base has been recently renovated and is probably an advanced airbase for Russian aircraft attacking Ukraine.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y porque iba a sustituir el gas ruso?, si se puede saber.



El gas y el petroleo, ruso o de donde sea, los planes de alemania son ser autosuficientes en dos décadas. Y ya que les den a los de Oriente Medio, rusos o americanos.


----------



## Abelinoz (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> De esa grafica entiendo que entre 2008, donde tenian el 10 % a 2018 donde tienen el 16 %...y a saber que coste tiene esa energia renovable.



Que no que no Que son GW

No se porque tanto cuñadismo coño si son datos publicos…


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los rusos habituales salen a las calles de la ciudad de Kursk para animar a los soldados rusos mientras parten hacia Ucrania y la próxima Batalla de Donbas. Esta no es solo la guerra de Putin, esta es la guerra de Rusia. Es hora de que Occidente se enfrente a la realidad.



En 0:52


----------



## kenny220 (10 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> En 0:52



Coño par ahorrar, que el diésel esta a 2€.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Las armas nucleares generan un hongo.



Cualquier explosión, con que sea suficientemente grande, genera un hongo. No es algo exclusivamente asociado a un arma nuclear.


Interesante análisis de cómo se ha extendido la propaganda rusa respecto al ataque de Tochka-U en Kramatorsk:


----------



## Fígaro (10 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> En 0:52





JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJ no han salido del pueblo y ya va remolcado.


Esperamos el mismo júbilo cuando traigan de vuelta los restos carbonizados de la alegre muchachada.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Cualquier explosión, con que sea suficientemente grande, genera un hongo. No es algo exclusivamente asociado a un arma nuclear.



La verdad es que lo que me acojonó fue antiputler_news que ya daba por cierto el uso de armas nucleares tácticas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La verdad es que lo que me acojonó fue antiputler_news que ya daba por cierto el uso de armas nucleares tácticas



Hay mucho histerismo con eso siempre, recuerdo que estas 2 explosiones (Hama y Beirut) hicieron que muchos hablaran de bombas nucleares. Una explosión lo suficientemente grande causa hongo, y si hay elevada humedad forma la "esfera de vapor" de estos 2 vídeos (no se cómo llamar a ese efecto):


----------



## Fígaro (10 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay mucho histerismo con eso siempre, recuerdo que estas 2 explosiones (Hama y Beirut) hicieron que muchos hablaran de bombas nucleares. Una explosión lo suficientemente grande causa hongo, y si hay elevada humedad forma la "esfera de vapor" de estos 2 vídeos (no se cómo llamar a ese efecto):






Anda que no dieron por saco los cuñaos follamoros con las supuestas explosiones nucleares...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre renovable ya es el 50% de su energia eléctrica. Van adelantados a sus previsiones de hace 12 años que era el 45% en 2030 y el 20% en 2020.
> 
> Germany Leads Way on Renewables, Sets 45% Target by 2030 | Worldwatch Institute
> 
> Según algunas estimaciones, las energías renovables proporcionarán alrededor del 14 por ciento del consumo bruto de electricidad de Alemania a finales de este año, muy por encima de los objetivos oficiales para 2010. Como resultado de este éxito, en julio el gobierno alemán aumentó sus objetivos de energía renovable a 27 por ciento de la electricidad para 2020 (frente al 20 por ciento) y al menos el 45 por ciento para 2030



Es menos, el 41% de su energía eléctrica, que está bastante bien -aunque podríamos entrar en a qué coste y la fiabilidad del asunto- pero aún así se queda algo por debajo del 20% de su consumo energético. A todas luces insuficiente para "independizarse" en el corto-medio plazo.


----------



## Cuscarejo (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y Alemania, Y Francia....Y España...sal al balcon que me parece que tienes ya un T-72 ruso aparcado frente al portal de tu casa, corre..



Si, hablas muy parecido al retrasado de McNulty.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> No se porque tanto cuñadismo coño si son datos publicos…



A los cuñaos se lo tienes que poner todo mascadito, y aún así no lo van a entender.
Te ayudo para a ver si lo consiguen entender.

Generación NETA de electricidad en el ÁMBITO PÚBLICO en Alemania durante el año 2020
Nota: con lo que se entiende que la generación de electricidad es todavía mayor porque las Administraciones Públicas no tienen constancia de todo lo que se hace a nivel particular. En Alemania hay un montón de viviendas particulares con sus ñapas. Por ejemplo si no vuelcas nada a la red pública, lógicamente no figuras en esta gráfica.

GENERACIÓN NETA DE ELECTRICIDAD (Total): 488,7 TWh
GENERACIÓN NETA DE ELECTRICIDAD DE SÓLO RENOVABLES: 247, 01 TWh

Fuente: Energy-Charts.info
Datos: Datos del año 2020
Última actualización: 04/01/2021

TWh= TeraWattios hora


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> De esa grafica entiendo que entre 2008, donde tenian el 10 % a 2018 donde tienen el 16 %...*y a saber que coste tiene esa energia renovable*.




Del mismo gráfico que te han posteado: ELECTRICIDAD GENERADA POR NUCLEARES = 60,91 TWh (12,5% del total)
1) ¿Usted sabe por ejemplo cuánto cuesta la CONSTRUCCIÓN de una central nuclear?
2) ¿Usted sabe cuánto cuesta el combustible nuclear?
3) ¿Usted sabe cuánto cuesta el MANTENIMIENTO de una central nuclear?
4) ¿Usted sabe cuánto cuesta el DESMANTELAMIENTO de una central nuclear?
5) ¿Usted sabe cuánto cuesta la CONSTRUCCIÓN de una instalación para alojar residuos radioactivos?
6) ¿Usted sabe cuánto cuesta la GESTIÓN de esos residuos nucleares durante los próximos 100 años, por ejemplo?

Bueno, realmente, el coste del punto 6) se puede eliminar si se lanzan unos cuantos barriles con basura radioactiva sobre objetivos putinianos.

Ya te lo ha posteado el forero @Abelinoz


Abelinoz dijo:


>


----------



## BlackKnight (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay mucho histerismo con eso siempre, recuerdo que estas 2 explosiones (Hama y Beirut) hicieron que muchos hablaran de bombas nucleares. Una explosión lo suficientemente grande causa hongo, y si hay elevada humedad forma la "esfera de vapor" de estos 2 vídeos (*no se cómo llamar a ese efecto*):



El fenómeno se denomina "Nube de Wilson"









Nube de Wilson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

�


* Ucrania *
* Rusia **Cuentas Nacionales - Gobierno*2.584 kIII Trim 2021PIB Trim Per Capita [+]PIB anual [+]2020135.966 M€1.293.052 M€2020PIB anual [+]


ucrania pierde unos 60KM de PIB
el imperio pederasta pierde 140KM de PIB

el clavo mella el martillo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

Creo que es el momento de las encamisadas, los asaltos nocturnos con tecnología óptica TOP, sobre todo a nuevas incursiones de la horda.
A ucrania le interesa seguir manteniendo la porosidad de los frentes.
Hay que explotarlo en todo el ancho del frente para causar desgaste por doquier, pues cuanto menos denso es la actividad norturna mayor beneficio por unidad produce


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Yago ha dicho: _«si los rusos empiezan a hacer fintas»_ (+/- en el min28:10s)
  
Lo ha vuelto a decir en el min45.


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, pero estan llevando antiguallas de la guerra fría
> 
> 
> Los rusos habituales salen a las calles de la ciudad de Kursk para animar a los soldados rusos mientras parten hacia Ucrania y la próxima Batalla de Donbas. Esta no es solo la guerra de Putin, esta es la guerra de Rusia. Es hora de que Occidente se enfrente a la realidad.
> ...



Que cosa más lamentable, menudo pueblo de retrasados mentales, es acojonante. De los del vídeo no pasa ni uno de IQ 70


----------



## Dolce (11 Abr 2022)

A este paso mandan a los soldados en mulas


----------



## Apretrujillos (11 Abr 2022)

Volveran todos en bolsas de plastico, si es que queda algo que recuperar de ellos....


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> *A este paso mandan a los soldados en mulas*



Pocas bromas con las nobles mulas. En ciertos sitios de montaña siguen siendo imprescindibles.









Las mulas murcianas que sirven a la OTAN en la guerra


Los animales han participado en las guerras de Kosovo y Afganistán, reclutadas por el ejército alemán. Antena 3 Noticias ha estado con Antonio, el hombre que se encargó de criarlas para que nos cuente qué se siente al ver a sus animales convertidos en héroes.




www.antena3.com












Las mulas murcianas que sirven a la OTAN en la guerra

RECLUTADAS POR EL EJÉRCITO ALEMÁN
*Las mulas murcianas que sirven a la OTAN en la guerra*
*Los animales han participado en las guerras de Kosovo y Afganistán, reclutadas por el ejército alemán. Antena 3 Noticias ha estado con Antonio, el hombre que se encargó de criarlas para que nos cuente qué se siente al ver a sus animales convertidos en héroes.*
Antena 3 Noticias
Publicado: *13.05.2019 15:00*
A

"Se me pusieron los pelos de punta cuando las vi", reconoce* Antonio Ruiz Rojo*, criador de los animales. Se tratan de unas mulas murcianas, *reclutadas por el ejército alemán* para participar en las guerras de Afganistán y el Kosovo.
Antonio* nunca imaginó volver a verlas*: "Apenas me lo creí cuando me dijeron que se las llevaban a la guerra", recuerda este hombre murciano. Ni mucho menos llegó a pensar que sus mulas llegaran a ser *reconocidas internacionalmente por la OTAN*. "Me dieron escalofríos", confiesa.

La genética de las mulas les hace ser animales *robustos y dóciles*, lo que les hace hace ser imprescindibles para las brigadas de infantería de montaña. "*Ellas llegan a cualquier camino donde ningún humano puede acceder",* explica Carlos Trincado, Subteniente del Ejército de Tierra.

Estos equinos son imprescindibles *para transportar los víveres y la munición de los soldados*, lo que les convierte una parte esencial del ejército.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Abr 2022)

Claro claro un negro de los bajos fondos vive mejor que un ingeniero aquí, de verdad que hay gente que el retraso se le adelanta.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Lo ha puesto otro forero en otro hilo. Perdón si repetido. Eran los comandantes los que animaban a matar civiles según esta grabación


----------



## gargamelix (11 Abr 2022)

Buenos días. Aquí tenéis un político con muchos kilómetros explicando claramente y sin demasiado rollo qué hay verdaderamente detrás de los grandes discursos ultranacionalistas, las novelas de nazis, las leyendas de princesas eslavas, las nostalgias comunistas y todos los cuentos de Putin: no perder el control económico y político para seguir robando. 

Evidentemente todos esos discursos para justificar esa realidad inconfesable calan en la sociedad, por eso se usan. Y de esa manera se convierten en un problema que va a trascender a Putin. Ha creado una sociedad tarada.

¿Por qué Putin ha invadido Ucrania?


----------



## terro6666 (11 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Sí pero todos son ricos, no sé que pasa mire usted. Es algo excepcional que hayan judíos ricos en todos los países, y más teniendo en cuenta que son menos del 0.1% de la población mundial. Da qué pensar..., estadísticamente es imposible a no ser que intervengan otros factores.
> 
> ¿No será que actúan al unísono como una organización en todo el mundo, ayudándose unos a otros a escalar y tomar posiciones, financiándose entre ellos, etc, etc?
> 
> Digo yo eh?, *a ver qué explicación me da usted*, otra que no sea que tienen un CI superior o que son el pueblo elegido por Dios.



Ya decía yo que los negros son los más pobres del mundo, debe ser que se ayudan entre ellos a ser así, estadísticamente nones posible,debe haber algo más.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (11 Abr 2022)

el mejor resumen situacion en mariupol:




Spoiler: https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/u0m4m1/interview_with_the_dpr_spetznas_commander_about/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

Los rusos concentran sus fuerzas en Donesk de la forma que mejor saben:


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

¿Minuto y resultado de altos mandos rusos?


----------



## Wein (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Es menos, el 41% de su energía eléctrica, que está bastante bien -aunque podríamos entrar en a qué coste y la fiabilidad del asunto- pero aún así se queda algo por debajo del 20% de su consumo energético. A todas luces insuficiente para "independizarse" en el corto-medio plazo.



Pues no sé, depende como lo miren o si hay pérdidas. En 2020 fue el 50% en 2021 fue el 45% este año va por el 52%. Pero sí algunos ponen unos cuantos puntos menos.
Alemania supera el 50% de renovables en su mix eléctrico en 2020: por primera vez, la eólica y la solar superan la producción de los combustibles fósiles – El Periodico de la Energía

Tampoco tenían tanta prisa antes. Pero el cambio en porcentaje total va a ser más rapido que antes porque el transporte y la calefacción se está electrificando o con bombas de calor o con hidrogeno y el gas natural en industria se hará con hidrógeno producido por electrolisis. Esos eran los planes antes de la guerra.

Hidrogeno tambien van a importar de España o Noruega y otros paises de Europa y esas importaciones puede ir también al porcentaje de autosuficiencia alemana.

El gas de los nord stream se va o se iba a utilizar más para distribuir gas ruso a paises del este o mas atrasados en el tema hidrogeno y renovable. Como Polonia Ucrania... Ahora veremos como acaba el tema con la guerra,


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el mejor resumen situacion en mariupol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mariupol ha caído ya más veces que Kiev.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Matanza de Ucranios por no estar al tanto. Horrible.


----------



## jotace (11 Abr 2022)

Hice la mili en el 90 en un grupo logístico y teníamos camiones Pegaso Comet que eran de los 60 hasta principios de los 70.
A mí me encantaban pero como para guerrear no estaban.
Tanto es así que al buscarlos en google, hay más fotos de las miniaturas que del camión real.






Luego teníamos algún Jeep Viasa.






Y de los Pegaso todoterreno, que también conducía, había unos que eran de los 70, los 3045:








Yo disfrutaba mucho conduciendo estas antiguallas, pero imaginad ir a la guerra con eso.

Lo más moderno que llevaba era el 3046, también muy guapo para mi gusto, que participó de serie en el Dakar y se llevó un buen puesto y encima volvió rodando en vez de en el barco ¡brotal!!. Son cosas que no se cuentan ni se sabe.







Aunque si lo piensas bien, con la velocidad de avance de los convoyes, en realidad da igual los cacharros que uses, con que sean fiables, tengan un consumo contenido y fáciles de arreglar te sobra y basta.

Quizás existe el vicio de analizar las cosas desde un punto de vista consumista y de obsolencencia percibida, pero en la guerra eso carece de importancia según para que misiones, para llevar cargas de un sitio a otro da igual el vehículo que uses mientras te haga el papel con dignidad.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues no sé, depende como lo miren o si hay pérdidas. En 2020 fue el 50% en 2021 fue el 45% este año va por el 52%. Pero sí algunos ponen unos cuantos puntos menos.
> Alemania supera el 50% de renovables en su mix eléctrico en 2020: por primera vez, la eólica y la solar superan la producción de los combustibles fósiles – El Periodico de la Energía
> 
> Tampoco tenían tanta prisa antes. Pero el cambio en porcentaje total va a ser más rapido que antes porque el transporte y la calefacción se está electrificando o con bombas de calor o con hidrogeno y el gas natural en industria se hará con hidrógeno producido por electrolisis. Esos eran los planes antes de la guerra.
> ...



A mi me da que van a prohibir los coches de gasolina bien rápido.. o si no los prohiben va a costar un huevo y parte del otro el litro de gasofa.

Pero claro, miras los precios de los eléctricos y me da a mi que el grueso de la población va a tener que elegir entre coche de gasofa o bici. Es así. Transición ecológica a piñón. Y el que viva en un adosado a tomar por culo pues o que curre en casa o que se joda a oler sobaco de obrero en el autobús.

Transición energética a alta velocidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> A mi me da que van a prohibir los coches de gasolina bien rápido.. o si no los prohiben va a costar un huevo y parte del otro el litro de gasofa.
> 
> Pero claro, miras los precios de los eléctricos y me da a mi que el grueso de la población va a tener que elegir entre coche de gasofa o bici. Es así. Transición ecológica a piñón. Y el que viva en un adosado a tomar por culo pues o que curre en casa o que se joda a oler sobaco de obrero en el autobús.
> 
> ...



Siempre se os olvida las motos eléctricas


----------



## At4008 (11 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siempre se os olvida las motos eléctricas



Un coche eléctrico pesa 20 veces más que el tío que lo conduce. Da igual la eficiencia de los motores, porque al final la eficiencia real es menos del 5% cuando viaja una sola persona en el vehículo, que es la mayor parte de las veces.

El futuro son bicicletas/motos eléctricas.

Buen offtopic.


----------



## Wein (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Matanza de Ucranios por no estar al tanto. Horrible.



De


lowfour dijo:


> A mi me da que van a prohibir los coches de gasolina bien rápido.. o si no los prohiben va a costar un huevo y parte del otro el litro de gasofa.
> 
> Pero claro, miras los precios de los eléctricos y me da a mi que el grueso de la población va a tener que elegir entre coche de gasofa o bici. Es así. Transición ecológica a piñón. Y el que viva en un adosado a tomar por culo pues o que curre en casa o que se joda a oler sobaco de obrero en el autobús.
> 
> Transición energética a alta velocidad.



Ya estan prohibidos para el 2030 no? Y con el Euro 7 seguramente se iguale el precio de un coche nuevo eléctrico con el de combustión. Tampoco hay capacidad de producir tantos coches electricos como se demanden si estuvieran al mismo precio, 3-4 millones en 2025, supongo que eléctricos puros. Aunque también se pueden importar como hasta 2022 los tesla por ejemplo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

los sujetos del régimen putinista tienen pinta de alcohólicos lerdos


----------



## BeninExpress (11 Abr 2022)

Otro nancy menos..


----------



## BeninExpress (11 Abr 2022)

Y otro..


----------



## BeninExpress (11 Abr 2022)

Un soldado Nancy herido en Mariupol..


----------



## BeninExpress (11 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación continúa..


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

El Goatfucker Maximus Instagramer dice que se va a tomar el Donbass primero y luego Kiev.









Chechen chief Kadyrov says Russian forces will take Kyiv


Ramzan Kadyrov, the powerful head of Russia's republic of Chechnya, said early on Monday that there will be an offensive by Russian forces not only on the besieged port of Mariupol, but also on Kyiv and other Ukrainian cities.




www.reuters.com





A ver si lo que quiere decir es "como no hemos podido tomar Kiev y no vamos a poder vamos a arrasarlo a bombazos".


----------



## Limón (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Vale, pero no se discute lo que no se dice
> 
> Hay muchos aquí que os teneis que meter en la puta cabeza eso



En la Zona Nacional los asesinatos extra judiciales fueron pocos, duraron muy poco tiempo y no fueron cometidos por Falangistas en la mayoria de los casos.
Consejos de Guerra y fusilamientos los que quieras, nada que ver con los procedimientos de la chusma roja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico pesa 20 veces más que el tío que lo conduce. Da igual la eficiencia de los motores, porque al final la eficiencia real es del 5% cuando viaja una sola persona en el vehículo, que es la mayor parte de las veces.
> 
> El futuro son bicicletas/motos eléctricas.
> 
> Buen offtopic.



Camiones electricos jaque mate


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

Pues puede ser del principio de la invasion..y recordemos que ambos bandos usan lo mismo


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Rumores de purgas en el FSB...
*Purgas del FSB. Las autoridades castigan a los oficiales que trataron con Ucrania*

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa llevó a cabo "purgas" entre los empleados que se ocuparon del "caso ucraniano" antes de la invasión rusa, dijo el periodista de investigación del portal Bellingcat Christo Grozev.


En una entrevista con el canal opositor popular ruso Polityka, Grozev confirmó la información de que *Sergey Beseda , el exjefe del quinto servicio de la FSB (inteligencia extranjera), fue trasladado a un centro de prisión preventiva. * Su teléfono había estado en silencio durante dos semanas.

Además de la Fiesta, fueron *"purgados"* otros empleados del Servicio de Información Operativa y Relaciones Internacionales del FSB que estaban involucrados en actividades en Ucrania . *Hay 150 oficiales.*

_Puedo decir que la *mayoría de ellos, si no son arrestados, ciertamente no trabajan en el FSB. *La purga definitivamente ha quedado atrás. Espero que en unos días podamos publicar algo más concreto sobre el destino de estas personas_ - dijo Grozew.

El departamento se ocupa de las relaciones del FSB con socios extranjeros (por ejemplo, agencias estadounidenses), pero también tiene un departamento que funciona como inteligencia exterior del FSB. Su objetivo era, entre otros, mantener a los países postsoviéticos en la esfera de influencia rusa. En el pasado, el departamento estaba dirigido por el mismo Vladimir Putin.

A principios de marzo, el periodista Andrei Soldatov, que se ocupa de los servicios especiales rusos, informó que el jefe del departamento del FSB, Sergey Beseda y Anatoly Boliuch, fueron detenidos por malversar fondos destinados a actividades subversivas en Ucrania y proporcionar información falsa a Vladimir Putin. sobre la situación en ese país. En los últimos días, Beseda , a su vez, iba a ser enviada a una prisión preventiva en Lefortowo desde el arresto domiciliario.

Según informes de los medios, en vísperas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, Beseda *debía proporcionar a Putin información sobre la situación política allí. *Sin embargo, no le estaba diciendo la verdad, sino solo lo que el presidente quería escuchar. Cuando Putin se dio cuenta después de dos semanas de la guerra, decidió castigar al coronel general.

Beseda ha estado activa en Ucrania durante mucho tiempo. *En febrero de 2014, durante el Maidan, estuvo en Kiev. *El FSB argumentó que estaba verificando la seguridad de la embajada rusa allí, una versión que nadie creyó. Según Soldatov, Feast estaba allí para ayudar a Viktor Yanukovych a permanecer en el poder.









Czystki w FSB. Władze karzą funkcjonariuszy, którzy zajmowali się Ukrainą


Federalna Służba Bezpieczeństwa Federacji Rosyjskiej przeprowadziła "czystki" wśród pracowników, którzy zajmowali się "sprawą ukraińską" przed rosyjską inwazją - powiedział dziennikarz śledczy portalu Bellingcat Christo Grozew.




www.rmf24.pl







ÚLTIMA HORA: Todavía no puedo confirmar, pero hay nuevas afirmaciones de que Putin ha purgado la 5.ª Dirección del FSB responsable de las operaciones de Ucrania despidiendo/arrestando a más de 100 empleados. Sergey Beseda, jefe de la Dirección 5, ya fue puesto bajo arresto domiciliario el 11 de marzo.



Según
@bellingcat
el periodista
@christogrozev
Putin está realizando purgas en el #FSB . Aproximadamente 150 oficiales que informaron información poco confiable sobre el estado real de las cosas en #Ukraine han sido despedidos o arrestados. Entre ellos también se encuentra el coronel general Sergei Beseda.



Algunas actualizaciones sobre el general Sergey Beseda, jefe del Quinto servicio del FSB, puesto bajo arresto domiciliario en marzo: según nuestras fuentes, fue trasladado a la prisión de Lefortovo. Su caso es investigado por el Departamento de Investigación Militar del Comité de Investigación (GVSU SK).


----------



## César Borgia (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos concentran sus fuerzas en Donesk de la forma que mejor saben:




Tienen pinta de ser Osetios, los rusos estan enviando carnaza con ataques frontales y en terreno con poca cobertura, vamos que es un espacio ideal para artilleria y misiles contracarro....va a ser una carnicería


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Sobre el famoso vídeo del tanque ruso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sobre el famoso vídeo del tanque ruso.



Es que habría que ver el uniforme


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Goatfucker Maximus Instagramer dice que se va a tomar el Donbass primero y luego Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Espero que se le de tan bien como los tiros libres.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Hilo de un exmilitar canadiense que está ubicado en la zona de Kherson. Por lo que he podido leerle estos días, los progresos en esa zona son lentos pero constantes. Principalmente en operaciones nocturnas de hostigamiento e identificación de posiciones rusas. En esta secuencia de tweets habla de la situación en Mariupol y como les estan reabasteciendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sobre el famoso vídeo del tanque ruso.



Es que no llevan brazaletes, ni amarillos o azules, sospechoso y conociendo la propaganda rusa huele a fake


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

Una pena esta noticia


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es que no llevan brazaletes, ni amarillos o azules, sospechoso y conociendo la propaganda rusa huele a fake



Puedo estar equivocado pero por el tono de los uniformes y la forma de los cascos yo diría que los soldados son rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

Muchos ojos en la frontera finlandesa-rusa hoy, 2 vuelos de vigilancia están ocurriendo actualmente sobre la región; un AWACS de la OTAN E-3 observa el golfo de Finlandia y el mar Báltico, mientras que un RC-135 de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. examina la ciudad de Murmansk, en el norte de Rusia, y el mar de Barents.


----------



## At4008 (11 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que a los rusos les jode más el bailecito y la música que perder el tanque


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una pena esta noticia



Esto fuente el ministro de Rusia


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Russia threatens legal action if forced into sovereign debt default


Russia will take legal action if the West tries to force it to default on its sovereign debt, Finance Minister Anton Siluanov told the pro-Kremlin Izvestia newspaper on Monday, sharpening Moscow's tone in its financial wrestle with the West.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esto fuente el ministro de Rusia



He leido de varias fuentes pro ucranianas, puse esa por estar en español. Debe de haber sido cierto. Ojala sea fake


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Goatfucker Maximus Instagramer dice que se va a tomar el Donbass primero y luego Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco pueden bombardar con mucha fuerza Kiev gastaron ya muchos pepinos, así de bombardear fuerte estilo Gaza han castigo Kharkov pero sin conseguir avances de hecho han perdido terreno sustancial ahí, comentan que los rusos pudieran lanzar una segunda oleada de gran fuerza a Kharkov pero yo lo dudo, han perdido mucha gente no pueden aun con Mariupol, en el Dombass los últimos días también han perdido muchos soldados según una fuente rusa mas o menos independiente binkov's battlegrounds para el 2 de Abril el 21% de la fuerza de invasión inicial ya estaba fuera de combate heridos + muertos + capturados, están buscando refuerzos, lo de mercenarios Sirios es poco posible Assad tiene muchos problemas Israel a cada rato lo bombardea, tiene a ISIS / Al Qaeda / Turcos / Kurdos / Fuerzas de USA dentro obviamente no esta en la capacidad de enviar nada mas bien necesita.

Desde que los rusos sacaron lo que les quedaba al Norte de Kiev las bajas de ambos bandos han disminuido los rusos no soportaron una guerra total con un ejercito de segunda que usa tácticas OTAN ahora centran su esfuerzo a una guerra local (El sur + Dombass) 

Niño rata Yayo de cosas militares como buen pakoñol muy hablador de paja dice mil cosas para terminar diciendo una esta cacareando con una ofensiva super fuerte que los rusos pueden estar preparando en el Dombass, es lo lógico si pero he visto bastante Rusos muertos ahí y blindados destruidos / capturados osea ellos atacaron el Dombass con mucha fuerza fracasaron en algunos puntos en otros como Izium tuvieron éxito osea no es que su super ofensiva viene ya esta en progreso va a ser reforzada, han tenido avances muy lentos pero avances al fin...

Considero que Europa debe ya "Perder el miedo" y mandar material serio metal pesado del duro para romper culo a Ejercito Dymitrysdemierda, solo cuando se les golpea con fuerza dejan de joder caso Norte de Kiev


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

¿No notáis una entrada excesiva en este hilo de follaputines últimamente?
Eso dice mucho, no deben de ver el gran éxito de Putin que dice la propaganda.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿No notáis una entrada excesiva en este hilo de follaputines últimamente?
> Eso dice mucho, no deben de ver el gran éxito de Putin que dice la propaganda.



Es la estrategia. Lo mismo hicieron con el único hilo decente del COVID. Lo invaden y empiezan a berrear subnormaladas para joder el debate de la gente seria.


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es la estrategia. Lo mismo hicieron con el único hilo decente del COVID. Lo invaden y empiezan a berrear subnormaladas para joder el debate de la gente seria.



Recuerdo que con del.hilo del covid dejé de meterme entre finales de marzo y principios de abril del 20. Más o menos cuando entraban los progres y magufos. Recuerdo pegarme una pechá de traducir a Conte entre tres cuando nos estaba cerrando en casa en Italia.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmación oficial. Pero parece que el convoy de 13 KM con dirección a la zona noreste de Ucrania (eje Kharkov - Izium) habría sido alcanzado y completamente destruido.


----------



## César Borgia (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Ha bajado mucho el reporte de equipamiento destruido estos días. De lo que hay bastante reporte es de minas/IEDs en territorio perdido por los rusos en los días recientes:

Minas PTM-1 en la región de Kharkov:




Un IED en Bucha:




Minas MVCH-62 (lugar desconocido):




Minas TM-62 en Bila Tserkva :


----------



## peñadelaguila (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es la estrategia. Lo mismo hicieron con el único hilo decente del COVID. Lo invaden y empiezan a berrear subnormaladas para joder el debate de la gente seria.



Se llama desinformación. Desviar la atención sobre temas absurdos, meter mierda y marear al personal...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

Si es cierto no solo se destruye el convoy, sino que la vía de invasión queda prácticamente cerrada al quedar la carretera impracticable, dos pájaros de un tiro.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sin confirmación oficial. Pero parece que el convoy de 13 KM con dirección a la zona noreste de Ucrania (eje Kharkov - Izium) habría sido alcanzado y completamente destruido.


----------



## César Borgia (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Aquí dice que esos del bombazo eran rusos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cantabrischen lander (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aquí dice que esos del bombazo eran rusos



El que grababa se ha quedado como Michael J Fox


----------



## At4008 (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿No notáis una entrada excesiva en este hilo de follaputines últimamente?
> Eso dice mucho, no deben de ver el gran éxito de Putin que dice la propaganda.



Ayer noté que el foro "III Guerra Mundial" sólo tenía *4* hilos, lo cuál significa que todos *los bots de mi lista de IGNORE* habían estado en este foro abriendo hilos sin parar.

21 - 4 = *17* hilos de magufos pro-putin en la primera página del foro. Eso es el 80%

Están trabajando duro.


----------



## esNecesario (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aquí dice que esos del bombazo eran rusos




Es lo más lógico, teniendo en cuenta que los que más acostumbrados están a ver tanques y vehículos blindados son los rusos, que se relajasen pensando (sin pensar realmente) que lo que viene es otro tanque ruso más...

Los ucranianos están más acostumbrados a ponerse alerta cada vez que oyen o ven un tanque.

Aunque todo pueda ser, que los sorprendidos sean ucranianos, pero tiene más lógica que sean rusos. Y viendo las cintas blancas (aunque pueden ser fake) yo me decando por rusos abatidos. Y esto no va a decantar la guerra, por mucha propaganda que haya.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

66 bombardeos con MLRS GRAD, MLRS Smerch, artillería y tanques en Kharkiv en las últimas 24 horas. 11 civiles muertos, 14 heridos - jefe de la administración regional de Kharkiv 




Las tropas rusas desplegaron remotamente minas antipersonal en un distrito residencial de Kharkiv, los rescatistas pidieron a los ciudadanos que no se acercaran a ellas https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/11-april-russian-troops-remotely-deployed-antipersonnel-mines… #Ukraine


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

Muy interesante manifestación "espontánea" de ocupación pro-rusa en la ocupada Nova Kakhivka hoy. Los hombres "locales", multitud masiva, parecen estar todos en grupos de 3...


----------



## djvan (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿No notáis una entrada excesiva en este hilo de follaputines últimamente?
> Eso dice mucho, no deben de ver el gran éxito de Putin que dice la propaganda.



Les pasa como en la guerra.. no hacen nada más que mandar carretillas de subnormales y les va como les va..


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aquí dice que esos del bombazo eran rusos



Tiene pinta de ser una rusada tipica que nos tienen acostumbrados los rusos


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Muy interesante manifestación "espontánea" de ocupación pro-rusa en la ocupada Nova Kakhivka hoy. Los hombres "locales", multitud masiva, parecen estar todos en grupos de 3...



Y todos tios de una edad similar con gorrita y ropa de sport. Vamos, apestan a polis o FSB infiltrados listos para liar bronca si hace falta.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Más información sobre el convoy pasado a la barbacoa.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> A mi me da que van a prohibir los coches de gasolina bien rápido.. o si no los prohiben va a costar un huevo y parte del otro el litro de gasofa.
> 
> Pero claro, miras los precios de los eléctricos y me da a mi que el grueso de la población va a tener que elegir entre coche de gasofa o bici. Es así. Transición ecológica a piñón. Y el que viva en un adosado a tomar por culo pues o que curre en casa o que se joda a oler sobaco de obrero en el autobús.
> 
> ...



ya estamos en modo "lonchafinista"

la gente va pisando huevos por las autopistas, algunos rozando el límite pero por abajo!! 

aunque parece que esta semana santa los sitios de playa y tal están al 100% y cosas así


pero antes de prohibir nada, vamos a ver "colectivización" de todo, ríete de blablacar


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia threatens legal action if forced into sovereign debt default
> 
> 
> Russia will take legal action if the West tries to force it to default on its sovereign debt, Finance Minister Anton Siluanov told the pro-Kremlin Izvestia newspaper on Monday, sharpening Moscow's tone in its financial wrestle with the West.
> ...



bueno, al menos no amenazan con nukes


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Goatfucker Maximus Instagramer dice que se va a tomar el Donbass primero y luego Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es su jerusalem y se la follan cuando quieren


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin otorga Orden de la Amistad al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz por su labor contra las sanciones energéticas a Rusia


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin otorga Orden de la Amistad al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz por su labor contra las sanciones energéticas a Rusia



Vamos que no es falso ni nada, además photochop de calidad. JAJAJA


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Vamos que no es falso ni nada, además photochop de calidad. JAJAJA



Es una cuenta de humor de tw

Sputnik
@Sputnik_Not

hay mas...


Los aldeanos emocionados de saber que el cuerpo del soldado que regresa de Chernobyl irradia suficiente energía para alimentar la lavadora saqueada



Cientos de soldados rusos capturados con una nueva trampa, dice Ucrania


----------



## Nicors (11 Abr 2022)

Las columnas rusas cada vez van menguando más, la de Kiev eran 60 km, esta 13 km, la próxima de que será un par de metros?


----------



## duncan (11 Abr 2022)

Pensaba ponerlo en un hilo de los pro rusos, pero para intentar convencer a un creyente es tarea imposible:


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

Mariupol Hoy





Este video es de Ayer






No entiendo de tanques, mi aportacion de hoy


----------



## favelados (11 Abr 2022)

Chortina en Jarkov, que no falten los selfies...


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Muy interesante manifestación "espontánea" de ocupación pro-rusa en la ocupada Nova Kakhivka hoy. Los hombres "locales", multitud masiva, parecen estar todos en grupos de 3...



Ahí hay mas secretas infiltrados que manifestantes , es una trampa para cazar al disidente


----------



## Tales (11 Abr 2022)

Soy el único con ganas de ver videos bien guapos de los switchblade?


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

Los canales oficiales están muy exprimidos por twitter.


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin otorga Orden de la Amistad al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz por su labor contra las sanciones energéticas a Rusia



Ejem, _fake _con evidente "rentintin" político. El original:







Edito: vaya mala leche que gasta este canal de Twitter


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ejem, _fake _con evidente "rentintin" político. El original:



Siempre "cojo" con pinzas esta clase de informacion


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ejem, _fake _con evidente "rentintin" político. El original:



Que es una cuenta de humor de tw, claro que es un fake


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

Parece que están preparando una grande; no están enviando tropas a ritmo sino que las acumulan y planean una nueva ofensiva masiva que puede tardar semanas en estar preparada. Es mejor para ucrania así en realidad porque las vías se van a saturar al primer contratiempo de la horda y esto dará tiempo a que refresquen su armamento.

Ucrania debería de preparar el terreno para posibles replieges ordenados, como establecer fortificaciones selectas desde los cuales castigar carreteras ect.


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

El ejercito profesional... de la rapiña


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Edito: vaya mala leche que gasta este canal de Twitter



jajaja brutal el zombie radioactivo


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> El ejercito profesional... de la rapiña



La imagen que estan dando como ejercito es lamentable, da verguenza

se jactan de saquear en Internet


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

Imágenes duras:


----------



## LurkerIII (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La imagen que estan dando como ejercito es lamentable, da verguenza
> 
> se jactan de saquear en Internet



¿A qué van estos a nivel personal a Ucrania? A nada. Al más puro estilo medieval, se les paga en "spoils" o saqueo. Debe ser relativamente reciente (Napoleón y posterior, sobre todo post-segunda guerra mundial) que la tropa no tiene que complementar sus ingresos con lo que pillen. Seguramente se incluyen violaciones como parte de la paga. Y en un estilo que no se veía desde hace siglos, llevarse a la gente en caravanas como esclavos a tu país, como estamos viendo hacer en Ucrania.

Y los follaputins del foro aplaudiendo esta vuelta abierta al salvajismo como si fuese un triunfo de la civilización sobre la decadencia.

Esta gente no tiene sitio en el mundo civilizado. Es así.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (11 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> El ejercito profesional... de la rapiña



Luego tienes que leer a un comandante o coronel español diciendo que es un ejército profesional.


----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Luego tienes que leer a un comandante o coronel español diciendo que es un ejército profesional.



Los mismos que recomiendan rendirse.




Añado video:













I*ncluso si estás herido, Kadyrov, recuerda siempre: el tik tok no se grabará solo

Según los informes de los medios, este guerrero de tiktok ya murió.
La tierra es vidriosa para él.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

ya, y eso esta sucediendo ante el tembleque y corrupción de la OTAN en suelo europeo



LurkerIII dijo:


> ¿A qué van estos a nivel personal a Ucrania? A nada. Al más puro estilo medieval, se les paga en "spoils" o saqueo. Debe ser relativamente reciente (Napoleón y posterior, sobre todo post-segunda guerra mundial) que la tropa no tiene que complementar sus ingresos con lo que pillen. Seguramente se incluyen violaciones como parte de la paga. Y en un estilo que no se veía desde hace siglos, llevarse a la gente en caravanas como esclavos a tu país, como estamos viendo hacer en Ucrania.
> 
> Y los follaputins del foro aplaudiendo esta vuelta abierta al salvajismo como si fuese un triunfo de la civilización sobre la decadencia.
> 
> Esta gente no tiene sitio en el mundo civilizado. Es así.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia threatens legal action if forced into sovereign debt default
> 
> 
> Russia will take legal action if the West tries to force it to default on its sovereign debt, Finance Minister Anton Siluanov told the pro-Kremlin Izvestia newspaper on Monday, sharpening Moscow's tone in its financial wrestle with the West.
> ...



Simplemente que mencionen la posibilidad de _default_, ya da pistas de que PUEDE ser un escenario realista.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Forero comparte 2 "vídeos objetivos".... Lo abro y resultan ser de Pedro Rublos y de GisbeRT 





__





Dos vídeos objetivos


Consumen tiempo, pero creo que son necesarios ver,




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el mejor resumen situacion en mariupol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este no está sometido a la censura de Putin.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

Limón dijo:


> *En la Zona Nacional los asesinatos extra judiciales fueron pocos*, duraron muy poco tiempo y *no fueron cometidos por Falangistas* en la mayoria de los casos.
> Consejos de Guerra y fusilamientos los que quieras, nada que ver con los procedimientos de la chusma roja.



Deja de decir chorradas joder. Solo en Navarra casi 3.000 Y casi todos cometidos por falangistas, cuando había muy pocos, casi todos eran carlistas.









Víctimas de la guerra civil española en Navarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Un spetsnaz del DPR reconoce como está la cosa en Mariupol


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido sistemas antidron EDM4S de Lituania. Este tipo de equipamiento va a serles muy útil para acabar con la plaga de Orlan-10 y Eleron-3 que utiliza Rusia para coordinar a la artillería:





Vídeo promocional de los aparatos:




Aprovecho este post para notificar el derribo de otro Orlan-10:


Spoiler


----------



## Joe barry carroll (11 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> La desnazificación continúa..



Oye, tú en el foro ACB no eras un poco nazi? O a ti también te ha quitado la cuenta un bot?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues no sé, depende como lo miren o si hay pérdidas. En 2020 fue el 50% en 2021 fue el 45% este año va por el 52%. Pero sí algunos ponen unos cuantos puntos menos.
> Alemania supera el 50% de renovables en su mix eléctrico en 2020: por primera vez, la eólica y la solar superan la producción de los combustibles fósiles – El Periodico de la Energía
> 
> Tampoco tenían tanta prisa antes. Pero el cambio en porcentaje total va a ser más rapido que antes porque el transporte y la calefacción se está electrificando o con bombas de calor o con hidrogeno y el gas natural en industria se hará con hidrógeno producido por electrolisis. Esos eran los planes antes de la guerra.
> ...



Tienes info muy fiable aquí









Renewable energies in figures


Up-to-date and quality controlled data on the development of renewable energies in Germany is an important basis for the evaluation of Germany's energy transition. The Working Group on Renewable Energy Statistics (AGEE-Stat) provides this data for international reporting obligations as well as...




www.umweltbundesamt.de


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aquí dice que esos del bombazo eran rusos



Joder, eso sí que es jugársela. Según he entendido, los ukras se acercan con el tanque rusky capturado con todas sus identificaciones "V", y de la misma les mete un trallazo a los soldados ruskies que estaban plácidamente charlando.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

*La UE ha incluido a 20 aerolíneas rusas en la "lista negra" de transportistas. Vuela sobre Europa esta prohibido *
La lista incluye Utair, Pobeda, Aeroflot, Nordwind y otros.

La Unión Europea ha incluido a 20 aerolíneas rusas en la "lista negra" de transportistas que no cumplen con las normas internacionales de seguridad. Así consta en un documento publicado en la página web de la Comisión Europea.
La lista incluye Aeroflot y sus subsidiarias (Pobeda y Rossiya), Nord Wind, Ural Airlines, UTair, Yamal, Smartavia y otras. Estas empresas tienen prohibido entrar en el espacio aéreo de la UE.









ЕС внёс 20 российских авиакомпаний в «чёрный список» перевозчиков. Летать над Европой им нельзя — Новости на TJ


В список попали Utair, Победа, Аэрофлот, Nordwind и другие.




tjournal.ru









El efecto


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Algunas conversaciones interceptadas


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

UCRANIA 2020 = 616.835 muertos. Una media de 1.690 fallecimientos diarios.

45 millones de habitantes

ESPAÑA 2020 = 493.776 muertos. Una media de 1.350 fallecimientos diarios.

47 millones de habitantes



Me pregunto que en una situación tan caótica como es una guerra donde la propaganda y las mentiras son lo habitual y nada es lo que parece , donde las leyes y las normas es lo primero que salta por los aires …

¿ qué pasa con esos 1.690 cuerpos muertos diarios , el doble al día siguiente …?

¿ sería posible que personas que hubiesen muerto por causas naturales utilizasen sus cuerpos para hacer creer que han muerto en bombardeos?

Lo digo porque teniendo en cuenta los precedentes de las pantomimas del coronavirus y que esta guerra es la segunda parte, doy por hecho que están pasando muchas cosas raras ya que nada tiene sentido.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Tales dijo:


> Soy el único con ganas de ver videos bien guapos de los switchblade?



Que psycho, como se nota que vas para cirujano


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Un tuitero ha fotografiado estas cosas en Sumy y ha preguntado qué son:





Uno en las respuestas lo ha identificado como un reflector de radar ОМУ soviético:








Creo que son los primeros que se han visto en este conflicto, y se desconoce si son puestos por ucranianos o rusos, supongo que por los segundos.


----------



## mapachën (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Goatfucker Maximus Instagramer dice que se va a tomar el Donbass primero y luego Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goatfucker in chief… mola más!

Respecto a tu anterior mensaje de la gasolina, mucho antes cortarán el diésel, porque el petróleo que se refina actualmente saca sobre todo gasolina, y porque hay consumo crítico de diésel como autobús, tractor camión…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (11 Abr 2022)

Joder… pero como ostias no lo vieron… si sonaban las orugas desde aquí.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin otorga Orden de la Amistad al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz por su labor contra las sanciones energéticas a Rusia



Qué vergüenza.... qué vergüenza... por mucha cara que ponga de que se está tragando un sapo.

Edit:
ES TROLA, ES FAKE.


----------



## Domm (11 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Imágenes duras:



¿De donde sacas esos videos?


----------



## mapachën (11 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ya estamos en modo "lonchafinista"
> 
> la gente va pisando huevos por las autopistas, algunos rozando el límite pero por abajo!!
> 
> ...



Pues yo pongo el regulador a 110… y me pasa todo el mundo… cuando hasta 100 el consumo es lineal con la velocidad,para pasar a exponencial a partir de 100… ellos verán.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol sigue habiendo ostias de las buenas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Artillería Ucra zumbando en el Donbass. Bombardeo nocturno guiado con drones dotados de imagenes térmicas.


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin otorga Orden de la Amistad al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz por su labor contra las sanciones energéticas a Rusia



Edit, ya veo que es cuenta de coña, pero cuela por el papelón de Alemania en todo esto.
-----------
Qué asco! Los alemanes no se qué les pasa, ya el primer día enviaron rpgs podridos. Estos y los franceses lo peor del conflicto. Sorprende para bien China, al menos de momento.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Ampliando lo del convoy ruso. Identifican en Liveuamap la zona de impactos.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Artillería Ucra zumbando en el Donbass. Bombardeo nocturno guiado con drones dotados de imagenes térmicas.



Si esa esa franja que aparece al principio con una multitud de puntitos claros son los soldados durmiendo, les han hecho una buena escabechina.

Luego la imagen del dron pone unos pontos gordos claros desperdigados que supongo que son los vehiculos


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sin confirmación oficial. Pero parece que el convoy de 13 KM con dirección a la zona noreste de Ucrania (eje Kharkov - Izium) habría sido alcanzado y completamente destruido.



Espero confirmación ansiosamente, cuesta creer que se pueda hacer tan rematadamente mal.

Si se confirma, en unos meses habrá que empezar a mandar ayuda a los ruskis o los ucranianos les invaden el país entero.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Un spetsnaz del DPR reconoce como está la cosa en Mariupol



reconoce que como sigan así, van a tener más bajas que éxito (y que no les llega material)

están conquistando la ciudad a lo medieval, aislando a las tropas asediadas y rindiéndolas por hambre y fatiga


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pues yo pongo el regulador a 110… y me pasa todo el mundo… cuando hasta 100 el consumo es lineal con la velocidad,para pasar a exponencial a partir de 100… ellos verán.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



conduces poco, porque yo sí he notado que hay más coches a 100km/h

de hecho, he visto camiones adelantando a mercedes y hasta bmw, si no van a más de 100 es porque no quieren

el lonchafinismo está aquí ya y posiblemente para largo


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que es una cuenta de humor de tw, claro que es un fake



Pon una nota en spoiler, joder, que he picado como un niño y a veces la realidad supera a la ficción.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ucrania ha recibido sistemas antidron EDM4S de Lituania. Este tipo de equipamiento va a serles muy útil para acabar con la plaga de Orlan-10 y Eleron-3 que utiliza Rusia para coordinar a la artillería:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021282
> 
> ...



Ostia puta si parecen armas del Quake o de Halo.


----------



## duncan (11 Abr 2022)

De lo mejorcito que se publica en español e intentando ser los más neutrales posible ya están dando cifras de 29 BTGS laminados en la "finta" de Kiev y se empiezaa hablar de victoria ucraniana:








Guerra de Ucrania - Día 43


Mientras el traslado de tropas rusas desde Bielorrusia prosigue, comienzan a intensificarse los combates en el este, especialmente en Izyum y sus




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



ahora que vengan los cabezaenelculo antiotanistas a decirnos que están desnazificando nosequé 

y encima se creerán que están en su pedestal moral bien altos y no se dan cuenta del fango que están tragando


----------



## Casino (11 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Deja de decir chorradas joder. Solo en Navarra casi 3.000 Y casi todos cometidos por falangistas, cuando había muy pocos, casi todos eran carlistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu misma fuente dice otra cosa. De "casi todos" nada de nada.


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

Esta es Tetiana, la fallecida dueña del perro Reini, el _Hachiko_ ucraniano, con sus ahijados. Su esposo murió de enfermedad hace 3 años. Cuando llegaron los rusos, un soldado checheno arrastró a Tetiana a otra casa, la violó durante días y luego le cortó la garganta. Su perro todavía se niega a salir de la puerta.







PD: he estado mirando por encima los 200 y pico comentarios de reddit y no he encontrado ninguno que desmienta o ponga en duda la historia. Si resulta ser falsa, pido disculpas y borro el mensaje.

PPD: Hay más historias de horror, pero prefiero ponerme circunspecto y esperar a que se confirmen por otras fuentes.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un tuitero ha fotografiado estas cosas en Sumy y ha preguntado qué son:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021320
> 
> ...



¿Esto es serio o está a la altura de los _cope cage_? Pregunto en serio.
Cualquier objeto metálico refleja un radar, pero puesto así aleatoriamente.... no sé yo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Esto es serio o está a la altura de los _cope cage_? Pregunto en serio.
> Cualquier objeto metálico refleja un radar, pero puesto así aleatoriamente.... no sé yo



No tengo muy claro cómo funciona, dicen por los comentarios que es para hacer creer a los radares que hay un convoy por esa zona.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Bueno hay un vídeo ultragore que paso de pegar de las víctimas del tanque. Parece que eran ucranios. Lo podeis encontrar en









r/UkraineWarVideoReport


r/UkraineWarVideoReport: Community Driven Videos/Photos/Updates and Discussion on the Ukrainian War




www.reddit.com


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No tengo muy claro cómo funciona, dicen por los comentarios que es para hacer creer a los radares que hay un convoy por esa zona.



Sí, sí. 
Si lo he leído pero me ha parecido aún más paco que una _cope cage_, y con menos sentido aún que una _cope cage._
No sé.... si a estas alturas están recurriendo a este tipode "argucias" intentando engañar a un radar.
Sólo les falta poner debajo de esos prismas un radiocassette con una cinta TDK con estos mensajes para que la argucia funcione al 100% y el radar se piense que además de vehículos, hay comunicaciones de radio entre los integrantes de la columna.


Karamba dijo:


> Troleo a las comunicaciones ruskies
> _"Heil Putin!" Russian Ukraine War Propaganda_


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No tengo muy claro cómo funciona, dicen por los comentarios que es para hacer creer a los radares que hay un convoy por esa zona.



Tiene sentido. Con los Grumman E-10 volando en 24x7 sobre Rumanía, es una forma ingeniosa de ocultar el movimiento. Pero me imagino que la intel OTAN tendrá alguna contramedida para evitar el ruido.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Con los Grumman E-10 volando en 24x7 sobre Rumanía, es una forma ingeniosa de ocultar el movimiento. Pero me imagino que la intel OTAN tendrá alguna contramedida para evitar el ruido.



A ver... en una guerra con imágenes satelitales, drones, intervención de comunicaciones, etc., ¿coloco ahí unos prismas creyendo que la señal de vuelta al radar le va a engañar haciéndole pensar que ahí hay blindados? No sé....


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Supongo que son sindicalistas de untraizquierda.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Esta es Tetiana, la fallecida dueña del perro Reini, el _Hachiko_ ucraniano, con sus ahijados. Su esposo murió de enfermedad hace 3 años. Cuando llegaron los rusos, un soldado checheno arrastró a Tetiana a otra casa, la violó durante días y luego le cortó la garganta. Su perro todavía se niega a salir de la puerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero no permitan que Putin se suicide. Tienen que pasearlo en un carro por toda Europa para que podamos escupirle.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Con los Grumman E-10 volando en 24x7 sobre Rumanía, es una forma ingeniosa de ocultar el movimiento. Pero me imagino que la intel OTAN tendrá alguna contramedida para evitar el ruido.



ahora mismo lo están dando todo en Rumanía


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No tengo muy claro cómo funciona, dicen por los comentarios que es para hacer creer a los radares que hay un convoy por esa zona.



Son reflectores de radar y los de esa forma,se usan en veleros 
Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Abr 2022)

Paseándose por la frontera




Parece que es a lo que se dedica a pasearse por las fronteras, en este caso Letonia/bielorusia


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

_German armament manufacturer Rheinmetall is ready to deliver used Leopard 1 battle tanks to Ukraine. "The first Leopard 1 can be delivered in six weeks," Rheinmetall CEO Armin Papperger said today. He noted that we are talking about a batch of up to 50 vehicles._


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Los follaputis tenían razón, se estaban guardando lo weno, parece que ya van de camino los Terminators 




Aunque ya se vieron en Febrero y por ahora nada de nada:


Spoiler


----------



## Abelinoz (11 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> conduces poco, porque yo sí he notado que hay más coches a 100km/h
> 
> de hecho, he visto camiones adelantando a mercedes y hasta bmw, si no van a más de 100 es porque no quieren
> 
> el lonchafinismo está aquí ya y posiblemente para largo



es cierto la gente va más lenta.

pero digo yo, no sería mejor vender el Carrazo comprar algo más normal y vivir?

Porque tener ese coche para ir a 90-100 da vergüenza


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Toctocquienes (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno hay un vídeo ultragore que paso de pegar de las víctimas del tanque. Parece que eran ucranios. Lo podeis encontrar en
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo encuentro, no seas Flanders y comparte aunque sea en Veteranos.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno hay un vídeo ultragore que paso de pegar de las víctimas del tanque. Parece que eran ucranios. Lo podeis encontrar en
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toctocquienes dijo:


> No lo encuentro, no seas Flanders y comparte aunque sea en Veteranos.



Yo tampoco lo he encontrado.
Supongo que si @lowfour lo dice, habrá que creerle.
Yo también he leído que lamentablemente son ukras porque debe de haber un vídeo de "después del ataque", pero no lo encuentro. También he leído que hay bots o usuarios venga a resubir el vídeo que hasta ahora conocemos, insistiendo una y otra vez, dando la sensación de que es más bien propaganda. No sé. Habrá que esperar.

Añado. También me extraña que lowfour nos haya privado del vídeo gore, cuando lo podía haber metido en spoiler con un aviso.
Lowfour, manifiéstate. ¿Lo has visto con tus propios ojos o no?


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Estamos hablando de Leopard 1, no L2.
Eso no mejora los t72 que hay a punta pala en los paises OTAN del este, y que los ucranianos saben manejar.
Rheimetall debería meter artillería PZH 2000, la mejor artillería de 155 mm autopropulsada del mundo, además estaria en mano de los artilleros ucras que estan demostrando ser maestros.
No quiero pensar lo que harían con las PZH 2000 y munición especial que alcanza los 52 Km, volarían Kursk y Belgorod.


----------



## BeninExpress (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Un tuitero ha fotografiado estas cosas en Sumy y ha preguntado qué son:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021320
> 
> ...



Paquismo ucraniano.


----------



## Toctocquienes (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno hay un vídeo ultragore que paso de pegar de las víctimas del tanque. Parece que eran ucranios. Lo podeis encontrar en
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo encuentro, no seas Flanders y comparte aunque sea en Veteranos.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo he encontrado.
> Supongo que si @lowfour lo dice, habrá que creerle.
> Yo también he leído que lamentablemente son ukras porque debe de haber un vídeo de "después del ataque", pero no lo encuentro. También he leído que hay bots o usuarios venga a resubir el vídeo que hasta ahora conocemos, insistiendo una y otra vez, dando la sensación de que es más bien propaganda. No sé. Habrá que esperar.
> 
> ...



es brutal. De ve a los soldados totalmente destrozados en primer plano y se ven los brazaletes y todo (que igual se los han puesto a saber que ya no me creo nada). Muy duro y es claramente el aftermath del disparo del tanque


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No lo encuentro, no seas Flanders y comparte aunque sea en Veteranos.



Si es el que me imagino es un tanque volando a unos cien metros a varios soldados. Es duro imagino que habran pensado que el tanque es de los suyos sino no se entiende.
Aunque Revista ejércitos duda que los finados no sean en realidad rusos.


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

Ojo, que estos son de la quinta del T-55 (se espera que mejor fabricados, modernizados y conservados)


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo he encontrado. Copiarlo que luego borro el post este.
> MUY MUY duro
> 
> 
> ...



No es el que yo pensaba.


----------



## Limón (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Supongo que son sindicalistas de untraizquierda.



Es alucinante hasta donde llega el grado de infiltracion.
La izmierda europea es un satelite de Rusia y gran parte de la "extrema derecha" tambien.
Luego lees a patriotas autenticos indignados y te explicas muchas cosas.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

Genial. Mandemos más armas. A ver si palmamos más pasta, la guerra se alarga, muere más gente y los rusos se hartan y nos mandan un pepinazo. Todo ventajas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo he encontrado. Copiarlo que luego borro el post este.
> MUY MUY duro
> 
> 
> ...



Que los cadaveres sean ucros, no hay duda. Que sea el "después" de lo del tanque me acarrea serias dudas. Entre otras cosas por el BMP que aparece en la imagen con la marca de la V y que no se veía en el video inicial.

En cualquier caso, DEP esos héroes.


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Genial. Mandemos más armas. A ver si palmamos más pasta, la guerra se alarga, muere más gente y los rusos se hartan y nos mandan un pepinazo. Todo ventajas.



Si no dejas que una HORDA turcomongola criminal arrase un país europeo inocente, estás matando gente ñe ñe ñe ñe.
No cabe un tonto más en el foro.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si no dejas que una HORDA turcomongola criminal arrase un país europeo inocente, estás matando gente ñe ñe ñe ñe.
> No cabe un tonto más en el foro.



Sí, unos son turcomongolos y los otros son seres de luz, pero hasta hace 4 días eran el mismo país y hablan el mismo idioma. 
Gracias por en engrandecer la idiotez del foro tú también.


----------



## Limón (11 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Deja de decir chorradas joder. Solo en Navarra casi 3.000 Y casi todos cometidos por falangistas, cuando había muy pocos, casi todos eran carlistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La propaganda roja te la metes por el culo.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

@Toctocquienes, @lowfour
Meto en spoiler


Spoiler: NSFW +21: ACHTUNG! No sé si aclara algo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Sí, unos son turcomongolos y los otros son seres de luz, pero hasta hace 4 días eran el mismo país y hablan el mismo idioma.
> Gracias por en engrandecer la idiotez del foro tú también.



Más que 4 días, unos 30 años. 

Espero que a los ingleses no les dé por invadir EEUU, que hace "4 días" eran el mismo país y hablan el mismo idioma. Pero no pasa nada, has sido capaz de demostrar que eres subnormal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

Limón dijo:


> La propaganda roja te la metes por el culo.



Gente como tú sobra en este hilo, no queremos hooligans, aquí presentamos datos y enlaces. Vete al general de la Guerra que ahí estarás en tu salsa insultando como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @Toctocquienes, @lowfour
> Meto en spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW +21: ACHTUNG! No sé si aclara algo



Creo que sí es evidente que eran ucras y que son los del ataque. DEP.


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Sí, unos son turcomongolos y los otros son seres de luz, pero hasta hace 4 días eran el mismo país y hablan el mismo idioma.
> Gracias por en engrandecer la idiotez del foro tú también.



Ucrania no forma parte de LA HORDA hasta la partición de Polonia. Ucrania ha sido parte de Polonia EL DOBLE de tiempo que de LA HORDA, pero como no tienes ni puta idea de nada esto ni lo sabías.


----------



## LurkerIII (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Genial. Mandemos más armas. A ver si palmamos más pasta, la guerra se alarga, muere más gente y los rusos se hartan y nos mandan un pepinazo. Todo ventajas.



La guerra puede terminar en los próximos 5 minutos si a Putin le apetece: que recoja y se pire.

Esto no es la IIWW, donde retirarse no servía ni a nazis ni a rusos ni a nadie: cuando los rusos se retiraron, los persiguieron hasta Moscú. Cuando los nazis se retiraron, los persiguieron hasta Berlín. Aquí los ucranianos no van a poner ni un dedo en Rusia si se retiran (como hemos visto en la retirada del norte).

Culpar(nos) a Ucranianos y sus aliados en la defensa de alargar la guerra es burda propaganda rusa. ¿Qué propones? ¿Que le dejemos a los rusos hacer lo que quieran? ¿No decían que con Crimea ya estaban contentos? ¿Qué garantías tenemos de que detrás de Ucrania no vaya Rumanía, Finlandia o Polonia? Ninguna.


----------



## At4008 (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> -


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Más que 4 días, unos 30 años.
> 
> Espero que a los ingleses no les dé por invadir EEUU, que hace "4 días" eran el mismo país y hablan el mismo idioma. Pero no pasa nada, has sido capaz de demostrar que eres subnormal.



30 años Vs 200 años
Y efectivamente te apuesto a que si un gobierno de UK propuesiera salirse de la OTAN y alinearse con China y Rusia, USA los invadía ese mismo día.


----------



## Tales (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Que psycho, como se nota que vas para cirujano



Está claro que vamos para una guerra de desgaste porque así lo ha querido el khan, yo antes sufría con los rusos reventados pero ahora la única forma de que Ucrania gane es apilar un buen monton de cadáveres y chatarra sovietica carbonizada


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ucrania no forma parte de LA HORDA hasta la partición de Polonia, Ucrania ha sido parte de Polonia EL DOBLE de tiempo que de LA HORDA, pero como no tienes ni puta idea de nada esto ni lo sabías.



La unica parte de Ucrania que no formo parte del imperio ruso o de la urss hasta 1939-1945 fueron las regiones mas occidentales del pais.

El centro esta con la horda desde mediados del siglo XVII, el sur y Crimea fueron conquistados a turcos y tartaros por la horda a finales del siglo XVIII, asi que no te inventes historietas para intentar engañar a los foreros.


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> 30 años Vs 200 años
> Y efectivamente te apuesto a que si un gobierno de UK propuesiera salirse de la OTAN y alinearse con China y Rusia, USA los invadía ese mismo día.



La HORDA es una banda criminal genocida a la que todo el mundo odia, excepto los 4 psicópatas de mierda como tú que la apoyáis porque os permite ver porno infantil. Al final solo la gentuza apoya a la HORDA


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA es una banda criminal genocida a la que todo el mundo odia, excepto los 4 psicópatas de mierda como tú que la apoyáis porque os permite ver porno infantil. Al final solo la gentuza apoya a la HORDA



Poco has tardado en quedarte sin argumentos...
EDIT: Reportado, ojalá te chapen la cuenta, hay cosas que ni en broma se pueden decir


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

La explosión de ayer en otro angulo



Spoiler: Reddit


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Tales dijo:


> Está claro que vamos para una guerra de desgaste porque así lo ha querido el khan, yo antes sufría con los rusos reventados pero ahora la única forma de que Ucrania gane es apilar un buen monton de cadaveres rusos



Esta es una guerra por el imperialismo de la Ucrania Occidental:

Dicen que Crimea es Ucrania, nunca ha habido ucranianos en Crimea, no les importa....lo que hay son rusos, no pasa nada, se les expulsa, solo quedaran los tartaros que no son eslavos ni cristianos y os esclavizaban..no importa, los preferimos a los rusos.

Dicen que el Donbass es ucraniano, que sus habitantes son subhumanos, que no los quieren, que se vayan, pero que el territorio es para ellos, para tios que viven en Galitzia a mas de 1000 Km del Donbass.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Los países no existen, hasta que existen. No se puede dar marcha atrás al pasado.


----------



## Tales (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esta es una guerra por el imperialismo de la Ucrania Occidental:
> 
> Dicen que Crimea es Ucrania, nunca ha habido ucranianos en Crimea, no les importa....lo que hay son rusos, no pasa nada, se les expulsa, solo quedaran los tartaros que no son eslavos ni cristianos y os esclavizaban..no importa, los preferimos a los rusos.
> 
> Dicen que el Donbass es ucraniano, que sus habitantes son subhumanos, que no los quieren, que se vayan, pero que el territorio es para ellos, para tios que viven en Galitzia a mas de 1000 Km del Donbass.



Cuanto te paga el calvo por animar el foro? Me interesa.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> 30 años Vs 200 años
> Y efectivamente te apuesto a que si un gobierno de UK propuesiera salirse de la OTAN y alinearse con China y Rusia, USA los invadía ese mismo día.



4 días Vs 30 años. Venga continúa, todavía me queda un rato antes de pillar la bici.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA es una banda criminal genocida a la que todo el mundo odia, excepto los 4 psicópatas de mierda como tú que la apoyáis porque os permite ver porno infantil. Al final solo la gentuza apoya a la HORDA



No deis coba a los putinitos, al ignore y tira palante. Es que es un cansancio...


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> 4 días Vs 30 años. Venga continúa, todavía me queda un rato antes de pillar la bici.







__





Cargando…






dle.rae.es




De nada


----------



## Bercipotecado (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Estamos hablando de Leopard 1, no L2.
> Eso no mejora los t72 que hay a punta pala en los paises OTAN del este, y que los ucranianos saben manejar.
> Rheimetall debería meter artillería PZH 2000, la mejor artillería de 155 mm autopropulsada del mundo, además estaria en mano de los artilleros ucras que estan demostrando ser maestros.
> No quiero pensar lo que harían con las PZH 2000 y munición especial que alcanza los 52 Km, volarían Kursk y Belgorod.



Si son versiones del Leopard 1 al 1A4 son equivalentes a las mejores versiones de los T62 y T68

Si son las versiones 1A5 1A6 o las especificas para Canada, Australia o Alemania. Son equivalentes a los T72 de primera y mediana version. No al nivel de las versiones mas modernas. Al final son tanques con cañones de 105mm pero ya pueden usar cabezas HEAT modernas. Llevan infrarrojos y nocturna moderna y las primeras versiones de blindaje reactivo.

Según el tipo de version, si son muy útiles. Ademas, las primeras versiones pueden ser actualizadas a las ultimas en poco tiempo con kits adaptables. Veremos que le envían y en que estado. Pero no son malos tanques para lo que pone sobre el terreno Rusia y para el uso que le estan dando los ucranianos. Estan al nivel de los T72 Bulgaros o Rumanos, aunque algo por debajo de los Polacos y Checos. Ademas, que son analógicos, con lo que la formación de las tripulaciones seria mucho mas rapida que por ejemplo la autopropulsada PZH2000.

Seria una buena adquisición, en un momento donde el teatro de operaciones se ha reducido y van a ser mas necesarias las fuerzas acorazadas de manera mas masiva. Pues me da a mi que la forma de hacer la guerra va a cambiar a algo mas estático, avances mas lentos y mayores grupos de tropas.

Ademas, para una ofensiva a escala por parte Ucraniana, va a necesitar de todo vehículo blindado que tenga, ya no va a servir la táctica de pequeños grupos de infantería asaltando como en Kiev. Esta es otro tipo de batalla. Aunque ahora si que creo que pueden ganar, estan mas preparados de lo que se esperaba y han aprendido muy bien la doctrina Occidental, que esta demostrando ser bastante mas superior de lo que se pensaba a la Rusa.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Simplemente pego la foto. Yo CREO que sí son ukras, pero sigue habiendo gente en twitter que dice que no.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Mas info de Mariupol y de los putos héroes que estan allí luchando.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ah que era una hipérbole? 
Vale entiendo. Entonces ¿a partir de cuánto tiempo deja de considerarse "4 días" y por tanto pierdes el derecho de invasión legítima? 

Por favor, adjuntar enlace de RAE, RAI o REA que refuerce su tesis. Si pudiéramos disponer de un rango para establecer una base legal se agradecería.


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esta es una guerra por el imperialismo de la Ucrania Occidental:
> 
> Dicen que Crimea es Ucrania, nunca ha habido ucranianos en Crimea, no les importa....lo que hay son rusos, no pasa nada, se les expulsa, solo quedaran los tartaros que no son eslavos ni cristianos y os esclavizaban..no importa, los preferimos a los rusos.
> 
> Dicen que el Donbass es ucraniano, que sus habitantes son subhumanos, que no los quieren, que se vayan, pero que el territorio es para ellos, para tios que viven en Galitzia a mas de 1000 Km del Donbass.



Donbass y Lugansk esa región poblada por descendientes de británicos, concretamente de mineros galeses. La rusofonía de gales de toda la vida.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Tales dijo:


> Cuanto te paga el calvo por animar el foro? Me interesa.



¿Hablas de Calopez o del calvo del Kremlin?.

Pagan los dos, uno mas que otro.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mas info de Mariupol y de los putos héroes que estan allí luchando.



Esos palurdos rednecks de Galitzia, Wolnya y otras regiones fronterizas con Polonia lo que tienen que hacer es volverse a sus aldeas a cuidar de las vacas y follarse a sus ludmilas en vez de estar a 1.000 Km de casa jugando a vanguardia de la OTAN..van a terminar mal.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Por favor, no le deis coba a los que vienen a trolear con cualquier mierda. Ignore y a tomar por culo. Este hilo ha de ser como una reunión de trabajo con un único orden del día. La mierda de ofensiva rusa y como Ucrania está luchando y ganando por su supervivencia.


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es que habría que ver el uniforme



Los tanques rusos se suponen que tienen una Z u otro distintivo y este no lleva nada.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Ah que era una hipérbole?
> Vale entiendo. Entonces ¿a partir de cuánto tiempo deja de considerarse "4 días" y por tanto pierdes el derecho de invasión legítima?
> 
> Por favor, adjuntar enlace de RAE, RAI o REA que refuerce su tesis. Si pudiéramos disponer de un rango para establecer una base legal se agradecería.



Si derecho no hay. Lo que ponía en duda es que los rusos sean mierda y los ucranianos seres de luz como defendía un subser en un post anterior.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Otro convoy ruso reventado por artillería. No se si ya estaba puesto. Se ha cambiado el tipo de ataque, si antes veniamos de emboscadas sobre columnas logísticas, ahora es fuego de artillería bien coordinado por drones.

A ver si les llegan rápido los Panzerhaubitze 2000.


----------



## duncan (11 Abr 2022)

Interesante video:



El artículo en cuestión:






Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета


О восторженных ястребах и торопливых кукушках




nvo.ng.ru


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Liu Sivaya publica un mensaje de Telegram y 2 minutos después la Embajada de Rusia pone el mismo mensaje (calcado)








GisbeRT en estado puro:




Manipulando sobre lo de Bucha:


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Le corta el gas o no?


#Austrian El canciller Karl Nehammer comentó sobre sus conversaciones con #Putin Según él, "no fue una visita amistosa", el encuentro fue "muy duro", abierto y directo. Nehammer habla sobre los crímenes de guerra del ejército #Russian en #Ukraine y la necesidad de su investigación internacional.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Abr 2022)

La explosión ayer en Mykolaiv


----------



## Bercipotecado (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Otro convoy ruso reventado por artillería. No se si ya estaba puesto. Se ha cambiado el tipo de ataque, si antes veniamos de emboscadas sobre columnas logísticas, ahora es fuego de artillería bien coordinado por drones.
> 
> A ver si les llegan rápido los Panzerhaubitze 2000.



El problema del envio de material occidental moderno complejo es que esta muy digitalizado, al propio idioma de cada país. El Analógico, le cambias la pegatina por su version ucraniana y listo. Lo del software es mas complicado. Quizás le pongan una version estándar en ingles, pero aun así, vas a necesitar personal cualificado en esa lengua y la necesidad de formarlo a largo plazo. Eso sin sumar el problema logístico de mantenimiento y reparación.

Que si esto se alarga van a tener material moderno? Seguro. Pero todo material por ejemplo, que se enviase hoy mismo, tipo PZH2000, Leopard 2A7, Ariete, Pizarro II, Centauro, Boxer... requeriría un periodo largo de adaptación y formación, con lo que minimo hasta Julio o Agosto no los veríamos sobre el terreno, salvo que llevasen parte de la tripulación o la logística personal ya entrenado funcionando como "asesores, mercenarios o voluntario". El problema de la tecnologia militar Occidental es que esta tan digitalizada que ya no te sirve con enseñar a conducir, apuntar, cargar y disparar como antes siendo analógico.


----------



## Cuscarejo (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esos palurdos rednecks de Galitzia, Wolnya y otras regiones fronterizas con Polonia lo que tienen que hacer es volverse a sus aldeas a cuidar de las vacas y follarse a sus ludmilas en vez de estar a 1.000 Km de casa jugando a vanguardia de la OTAN..van a terminar mal.



Pareces hasta gracioso de lejos.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, vi algún tw en el que soldados rusos se asombraban al ver pueblos con calles y carreteras asfaltadas y con alumbrado publico en ucrania


Estas no son #Ukrainian ciudades bombardeadas por #Russia . Estas son ciudades regulares #Russian .


----------



## Casino (11 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> El problema del envio de material occidental moderno complejo es que esta muy digitalizado, al propio idioma de cada país. El Analógico, le cambias la pegatina por su version ucraniana y listo. Lo del software es mas complicado. Quizás le pongan una version estándar en ingles, pero aun así, vas a necesitar personal cualificado en esa lengua y la necesidad de formarlo a largo plazo. Eso sin sumar el problema logístico de mantenimiento y reparación.
> 
> Que si esto se alarga van a tener material moderno? Seguro. Pero todo material por ejemplo, que se enviase hoy mismo, tipo PZH2000, Leopard 2A7, Ariete, Pizarro II, Centauro, Boxer... requeriría un periodo largo de adaptación y formación, con lo que minimo hasta Julio o Agosto no los veríamos sobre el terreno, salvo que llevasen parte de la tripulación o la logística personal ya entrenado funcionando como "asesores, mercenarios o voluntario". El problema de la tecnologia militar Occidental es que esta tan digitalizada que ya no te sirve con enseñar a conducir, apuntar, cargar y disparar como antes siendo analógico.




Los van a mandar en alemán. 
Toda centroeuropa pilota lo suficiente del idioma.
Lo veremos en esos vídeos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Otro convoy ruso reventado por artillería. No se si ya estaba puesto. Se ha cambiado el tipo de ataque, si antes veniamos de emboscadas sobre columnas logísticas, ahora es fuego de artillería bien coordinado por drones.
> 
> A ver si les llegan rápido los Panzerhaubitze 2000.




Buena caza.


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

Ojo que los primeros escarceos del "plan b" de los oligofrénicos rusos empiezan a dar muestras de que les van a volver a dar pal pelo.

Espero que durante este parón "hestratégico" ruski la OTAN haya metido en Ucrania tanto material de guerra que no se pueda ni andar por la calle sin tropezarte con un Bayraktar


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Unidad del tamaño de un batallón de infantería naval rusa con APC BTR-80/82-A en camino a la región de Donbass. El video fue filmado en la ciudad de Matveev Kurgan en el Óblast de Rostov. Punto de gasolinera Novatek - 47.575889,38.883525


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Curioso curioso, de verdad me pregunto quién está detrás de 7NN, he estado viendo el telediario de esa cadena estos días de atrás y he de decir que están bastante bien, parecen buena alternativa a Antonia3. Pero lo que me ha sorprendido es la cantidad de medios que tienen, porque son una cadena bastante nueva, se nota que tienen mucho capital invertido porque el equipo es gigante, no sólo tienen varios presentadores de los informativos en función del día de la semana, sino que además tienen numerosos corresponsales por toda España haciendo entrevistas o cubriendo noticias, y aparte de los telediarios, tienen numerosos programas adicionales con tertulianos/periodistas totalmente diferentes.




Los tweets originales de Negre, quien 2 días antes dijo que le había ofrecido la embajada rusa el ir al Donbass de corresponsal a hacer propaganda rusa:





Vídeo sobre Juan Manuel de Prada, conocido defensor del Puti en España:




Edito: he buscado la cobertura del conflicto de 7NN por Twitter y parece bastante neutral, aunque tienen a Liu Sivaya como colaboradora y adicionalmente GisbeRT fue al Donbass con acreditación de 7NN, es lo único "sospechoso" que les veo en un vistazo rápido:


----------



## Bercipotecado (11 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los van a mandar en alemán.
> Toda centroeuropa pilota lo suficiente del idioma.
> Lo veremos en esos vídeos.
> 
> ...



Si, yo pensé en Aleman Polaco e ingles, el PZH2000 y los leopard tienen version polaca tambien y todas salvo quizás las de los naif franceses tienen version básica en ingles. Teniendo en cuenta la gran cantidad de inmigración ucraniana que ha estado trabajando en Polonia, UK o Alemania. Eso reduciría la formación requerida, pues al menos el problema del idioma se solventa, tanto a la hora de usar el material como de los formadores, sin necesidad de traductores.


----------



## Satori (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Boris Johnson se reúne por sorpresa con Zelenski en Kiev y le ofrece 120 blindados y misiles antibuque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los van a mandar en alemán.
> Toda centroeuropa pilota lo suficiente del idioma.
> Lo veremos en esos vídeos.
> 
> ...



No hay problema ,se traen algunos instructores y se les da un cursillo rápido, después ellos se encargaran de formar al resto y además también tienen acceso a internet a través de starlink, Musk ya ha enviado bastantes equipos


----------



## Fígaro (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.





Claro, y de paso te mandan a diez o doce modeluquis para que se lo monten contigo, juas juas.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.



Exactamente a quien?
A Somalia?


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.



Supongo que saldrán huyendo 
Madre mía, que te ofrezcan armamento ruso.


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.



Pues no habrá que tener miedo viendo sus mierdiarmas.


----------



## wanamaker (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Curioso curioso, de verdad me pregunto quién está detrás de 7NN, he estado viendo el telediario de esa cadena estos días de atrás y he de decir que están bastante bien, parecen buena alternativa a Antonia3. Pero lo que me ha sorprendido es la cantidad de medios que tienen, porque son una cadena bastante nueva, se nota que tienen mucho capital invertido porque el equipo es gigante, no sólo tienen varios presentadores de los informativos en función del día de la semana, sino que además tienen numerosos corresponsales por toda España haciendo entrevistas o cubriendo noticias, y aparte de los telediarios, tienen numerosos programas adicionales con tertulianos/periodistas totalmente diferentes.



Con lo que cobra un Matias Prats pagas a todos los de informativos de esa cadena.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

Mas purgas, sin confirmar

El exdiputado estatal #Duma Ilya #Ponomaryov informa que Vladislav #Surkov ha sido detenido en #Russia . Surkov es uno de los principales ideólogos del Kremlin, quien ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones la necesidad de una toma de control contundente de #Ukraine .


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

BUUUM


----------



## Nicors (11 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BUUUM



Joder, ya me están dando penica los rusos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya publica un mensaje de Telegram y 2 minutos después la Embajada de Rusia pone el mismo mensaje (calcado)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021607
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021603



No es que hayan mandado un mensaje calcado, es que han reenviado el mensaje de Luisita




Casino dijo:


> Los van a mandar en alemán.
> Toda centroeuropa pilota lo suficiente del idioma.



En Europa Central sólo la gente de más de 45 sabe alemán de forma significativa, y si han estudiado ingenierías o cosas así. Es más habitual, y sólo en esas edades, el ruso. Por debajo de eso, inglés.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas purgas, sin confirmar
> 
> El exdiputado estatal #Duma Ilya #Ponomaryov informa que Vladislav #Surkov ha sido detenido en #Russia . Surkov es uno de los principales ideólogos del Kremlin, quien ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones la necesidad de una toma de control contundente de #Ukraine .



Coño! Este es el ideólogo de la intoxicación postmoderna, las putinitas y el que financia a toda la mierda de partidos antisistema y coñazo para que se genere el caos! Ya puse enlace al docu que hablaba sobre el. 

LAS CIBERPUTIS ESTE MES YA NO COBRAN!


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 Abr 2022)

Mandar Leopards 1 al frente de Ucrania me parece un despropósito, he leído que primero tardarán 6 meses en llegar, pero luego tienes que entrenar soldados para manejar esos tanques y luego para qué si están hechos de papel, para eso manda algo más moderno y no una diana con orugas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Si elevamos a los ukros al estadod de ejército convencional, acabarán teniendo que luchar una guerra convencional. Creo que es bastante obvio lo que puede pasar si esto sucede.

Doy una pista; no es la victoria de Ucrania en los campos de batalla.


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Coño! Este es el ideólogo de la intoxicación postmoderna, las putinitas y el que financia a toda la mierda de partidos antisistema y coñazo para que se genere el caos! Ya puse enlace al docu que hablaba sobre el.
> 
> LAS CIBERPUTIS ESTE MES YA NO COBRAN!



Correcto
¿Surkov bajo arresto? Fue jefe de la política de Rusia 2012-2018. Su trabajo incluía encargar y pagar a manifestantes falsos en toda Ucrania. "Vladislav Surkov, un checheno, despertó en el pueblo ruso el gusto por la sangre ucraniana... y modificó el estado de conciencia".


_"Vladislav Surkov está bajo arresto domiciliario. Se han llevado a cabo medidas de investigación en el caso de malversación de fondos en Donbass desde 2014". _, - dijo el exdiputado de la Duma del Estado, citando sus fuentes.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Mandar Leopards 1 al frente de Ucrania me parece un despropósito, he leído que primero tardarán 6 meses en llegar, pero luego tienes que entrenar soldados para manejar esos tanques y luego para qué si están hechos de papel, para eso manda algo más moderno y no una diana con orugas.



Se supone que estaban arreglando los tanques capturados a los rusos, deberían estar poniendolos en funcionamiento ya.


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Curioso curioso, de verdad me pregunto quién está detrás de 7NN, he estado viendo el telediario de esa cadena estos días de atrás y he de decir que están bastante bien, parecen buena alternativa a Antonia3. Pero lo que me ha sorprendido es la cantidad de medios que tienen, porque son una cadena bastante nueva, se nota que tienen mucho capital invertido porque el equipo es gigante, no sólo tienen varios presentadores de los informativos en función del día de la semana, sino que además tienen numerosos corresponsales por toda España haciendo entrevistas o cubriendo noticias, y aparte de los telediarios, tienen numerosos programas adicionales con tertulianos/periodistas totalmente diferentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La neutralidad es ir con los rusos.


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, vi algún tw en el que soldados rusos se asombraban al ver pueblos con calles y carreteras asfaltadas y con alumbrado publico en ucrania
> 
> 
> Estas no son #Ukrainian ciudades bombardeadas por #Russia . Estas son ciudades regulares #Russian .



Qué barbaridad. No puede ser que esta gente apoye a su gobierno.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, vi algún tw en el que soldados rusos se asombraban al ver pueblos con calles y carreteras asfaltadas y con alumbrado publico en ucrania
> 
> 
> Estas no son #Ukrainian ciudades bombardeadas por #Russia . Estas son ciudades regulares #Russian .



Hombre han ido a los barrios más chungos estilo 3000 viviendas. Pero doy fe de que la Rusia periférica al menos en 2002 era así. No recuerdo tanta basura tirada, eso para nada. Pero los edificios soviéticos estaban que se caían a cachos ya entonces, las casas de madera en un estado deplorable, todos los portales como si fuera una casa de las 3000 viviendas, lleno de pintadas, quemados, los cables colgando. Es así. No me imaginaba que siguieran así. Y muchas calles sin asfaltar o con unos agujeros que te quedabas loco, que cuando llovía no sabían si meter el Volga o no porque podías acabar como los del tanque en el rio.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Unidad del tamaño de un batallón de infantería naval rusa con APC BTR-80/82-A en camino a la región de Donbass. El video fue filmado en la ciudad de Matveev Kurgan en el Óblast de Rostov. Punto de gasolinera Novatek - 47.575889,38.883525



Una cosa no se puede negar y es que Rusia está fully commited en esta guerra. Estamos hablando de cantidades ingentes de vehículos... Si se repite la primera parte de la guerra las pérdidas son atroces para Rusia. 

Esperemos que revienten económicamente primero.

Lo de la detención del ideólogo ese me tiene loco eh? Si ese, que era INTOCABLE está detenido es que está habiendo cuchilladas y mojás por los pasillos del Kremlin. 

Un forero lo dijo maravillosamente. Esta guerra acaba con tanques en la Plaza Roja.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Pego fotos directamente (y enlaces de twitter en spoiler) porque queda más visual

*1)*_ «The Motor Rifle (BTR) squad - obviously not every squad will have the same composition, and the DM might be a platoon-level asset and not a squad-level asset, but I just wanted to make a visualisation of the building block of Russian Motor Rifle formations.»_
Algunos usuarios y el twittero hacen bastantes puntualizaciones en los replys





Spoiler: Motor Rifle (BTR) squad








*2)* _«T-72B3 Obr. 2016 contents - mainly just to call out the ammunition on board. The crew likely have at least one AKS-74U with ten 30 round magazines on board as well. This breakdown of rounds is what is likely to be on board but different conditions call for different loadouts.
The T-72B3 can fire ATGMs and, in that case, they would likely replace 4-6 HEAT or APFSDS rounds in the tank but I am actually yet to ever see a Russian tank using an ATGM so I really don't know how common it is to carry them.»


_


Spoiler: T-72B3 Obr. 2016 contents


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Fotos de chatarras varias:


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

_«Visual confirmation that the 423rd Motor Rifle Regiment and most likely parts of the 13th Tank Regiment both from the 4th GTD are in the Severodonetsk area corssing the same pontoon bridge we saw from a press release a few days ago.»_
El twitter es del 09/04/2022 y habla de "a few days ago"...., así que esto debe de ser de hace casi una semana


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una cosa no se puede negar y es que Rusia está fully commited en esta guerra. Estamos hablando de cantidades ingentes de vehículos... Si se repite la primera parte de la guerra las pérdidas son atroces para Rusia.
> 
> Esperemos que revienten económicamente primero.
> 
> ...



Dependiendo de como acaben en el Donbass, atacaran kiev

Rusia casi ha terminado de prepararse para una operación ofensiva en el Donbass, - el presidente del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksandr Motuzyanyk. Agregó que la Federación Rusa decidirá sobre la reanudación de la ofensiva contra Kiev, en función de cómo se desarrollen los acontecimientos en el Donbass.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

No escarmientan los mandos rusos formando hileras como caminintos de hormigas a los que la artilleria ucra aplasta.


----------



## Casino (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No es que hayan mandado un mensaje calcado, es que han reenviado el mensaje de Luisita
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El alemán es el idioma más enseñado en Ucrania después del inglés.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Para saber distinguir un BMD-4M de un BMP-3. Algunas diferencias:
_«Quick guide on things to help distinguish the BMD-4M and BMP-3 - not a comprehensive list but just what I look for»_


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No escarmientan los mandos rusos formando hileras como caminintos de hormigas a los que la artilleria ucra aplasta.



Menuda escabechina.


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Unidad del tamaño de un batallón de infantería naval rusa con APC BTR-80/82-A en camino a la región de Donbass. El video fue filmado en la ciudad de Matveev Kurgan en el Óblast de Rostov. Punto de gasolinera Novatek - 47.575889,38.883525



Huele otra vez a tiro al pato


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, para los que sois muy "frikis" de las denominaciones de toda la chaterrería, la cuenta principal de TankDiary es la de Instagram, no la de twitter, así que os vais a tener que pasar a la red social de las chicas. 
La verdad es que tiene fotos bastante buenas.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com






https://twitter.com/TankDiary


----------



## Trovador (11 Abr 2022)

_Estado Mayor General de Ucrania: Las tropas rusas *intentan sin éxito avanzar más* hacia Ucrania. Las operaciones ofensivas se llevan a cabo en el óblast de Donetsk y en el sur de Ucrania.

 _


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Huele otra vez a tiro al pato



Estan de camino, todavía no han llegado y viendo el mantenimiento que hacen de los vehículos... alguno se queda por el camino 
todavía les quedan unos cuantos kms para llegar al destino


----------



## duncan (11 Abr 2022)

Sobre los vehículos rusos interesante el hilo de Guillermo Pulido da como tanques operativos una,cifra que a los prorusos les puede causar un síncope:



https://mobile.twitter.com/will_pulido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La explosión ayer en Mykolaiv



esa la vi hace 20 dias,,,es un silo de municiones que exploto


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Robo de Crimea?....por favor, no hay un ucraniano que piense que Crimea es Ucrania.



Mira, hoy por la mañana hemos ayudado a una familia ucraniana a registrar al crió en el mismo colegio que el mio y a la hija en un Gymnasium aqui cerca. Por la tarde hemos ayudado a otras 2 familias a hacerse las tarjetas SIM que les regalan todas las Telecos, con llamadas gratis en Alemania e internacionales a Ucrania. Ademas de haber hablado casi todos los días con la familia de Odesa que lleva aquí un año. Y todos piensan que Crimea es de Ucrania y que se la levantaron. Así que mira por donde, si los hay.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas purgas, sin confirmar
> 
> El exdiputado estatal #Duma Ilya #Ponomaryov informa que Vladislav #Surkov ha sido detenido en #Russia . Surkov es uno de los principales ideólogos del Kremlin, quien ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones la necesidad de una toma de control contundente de #Ukraine .



pero qué???

cómo?
por qué??

capasao??!!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Para saber distinguir un BMD-4M de un BMP-3. Algunas diferencias:
> _«Quick guide on things to help distinguish the BMD-4M and BMP-3 - not a comprehensive list but just what I look for»_



La diferencia más importante veo que no la pone  Es el número de ruedas, los BMD tienen 5 ruedas por abajo y los BMP tienen 6 ruedas por abajo.

Están bastante bien esos esquemas, vi ese del BTR82 ayer y me pareció interesante, el que has puesto del T-72 también está muy guapo. Los lanzadores esos de humo aún no se han visto en acción en esta guerra


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> es cierto la gente va más lenta.
> 
> pero digo yo, no sería mejor vender el Carrazo comprar algo más normal y vivir?
> 
> Porque tener ese coche para ir a 90-100 da vergüenza



yo he visto a gente comprarse bicicletas de 4000€ y más para tenerlas en el garaje

se dan un paseo, ven que la barriga cervecera cuesta moverla y las aparcan

eso sí, ahora se ven más con ayuda al pedaleo

pero la cosa es fardar, que no te quepa duda, aunque sea derroche y no se llegue a fin de mes (hidalgo español manda!)


----------



## paconan (11 Abr 2022)

*Rusia advierte a Suecia y Finlandia contra la entrada en la OTAN*

*Rusia ha advertido a Finlandia y Suecia que no se unan a la OTAN, argumentando que la medida no traerá estabilidad a Europa.*
El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas que "la alianza sigue siendo una herramienta orientada a la confrontación".
Se produce cuando los funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU. dijeron que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú ha sido un "gran error estratégico" que probablemente traerá la ampliación de la OTAN.
Los funcionarios estadounidenses esperan que los vecinos nórdicos presenten una oferta para ser miembros de la alianza, posiblemente a partir de junio.









Ukraine War: Russia warns Sweden and Finland against Nato membership


Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said the move won't bring stability to Europe.



www.bbc.com


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Vaya tela de imágenes.


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Estado Mayor General de Ucrania: Las tropas rusas *intentan sin éxito avanzar más* hacia Ucrania. Las operaciones ofensivas se llevan a cabo en el óblast de Donetsk y en el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> _



Empieza el circo orco-ruso. Voy a por palomitas


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué barbaridad. No puede ser que esta gente apoye a su gobierno.



No seais memos copon, te crees que un ruso o un ucraniano se van a sorprender por ver carreteras asfaltadas o alumbrado publico.

Esto es como la leyenda del americano que se quedaba en estado de shock al enterarse de que en España conocian la electricidad, y vosotros aqui ocupando la posicion del cowboy ignorante de la historia.

Calopez, pruebas psicotecnicas para entrar en burbuja ya.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> En Europa Central sólo la gente de más de 45 sabe alemán de forma significativa, y si han estudiado ingenierías o cosas así. Es más habitual, y sólo en esas edades, el ruso. Por debajo de eso, inglés.



Por lo que yo he visto en Europa Central:
-mayores de 45 años y más: poco inglés, más ruso. Alemán generalmente no.
-menores de 45 años: más inglés que alemán, y NPI de ruso, en general.
Siempre y cuando no hayan estado trabajando en esos países, se entiende. Hablo de población autóctona en general.

Ukrania me queda muy lejos, no sabría decirlo.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Rusia advierte a Suecia y Finlandia contra la entrada en la OTAN*
> 
> *Rusia ha advertido a Finlandia y Suecia que no se unan a la OTAN, argumentando que la medida no traerá estabilidad a Europa.*
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas que "la alianza sigue siendo una herramienta orientada a la confrontación".
> ...



los fineses están     

como si los viera


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Robo de Crimea?....por favor, no hay un ucraniano que piense que Crimea es Ucrania.



Tienes contacto directo con 40 millones de personas y eso te han dicho, ¿no?


----------



## Nicors (11 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La neutralidad es ir con los rusos.



Se tuvo que decir y se dijo. Si estos de 7nn son neutrales es que algo traman, o alguien les paga.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La diferencia más importante veo que no la pone  Es el número de ruedas, los BMD *tienen 5 ruedas por abajo y los BMP tienen 6 ruedas por abajo.*
> 
> Están bastante bien esos esquemas, vi ese del BTR82 ayer y me pareció interesante, el que has puesto del T-72 también está muy guapo. Los lanzadores esos de humo aún no se han visto en acción en esta guerra



Para los que no tenemos NPI, cualquier cosa nos vale.
Son esquemas, hay gente que le puntualiza esto y lo otro. Y él también aclara. Lógicamente los esquemas no pueden cubrir todas las variantes.
A veces me pierdo con las explicaciones, así que lo gráfico me entra mejor por el ojo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Para los que no tenemos NPI, cualquier cosa nos vale.
> Son esquemas, hay gente que le puntualiza esto y lo otro. Y él también aclara. Lógicamente los esquemas no pueden cubrir todas las variantes.
> A veces me pierdo con las explicaciones, así que lo gráfico me entra mejor por el ojo.



BMD-4: Cinco ruedas por abajo



BMP-3: Seis ruedas por abajo y también tiene 2 pequeñas ametralladoras a los lados (creo que sólo las tiene este vehículo).




Las 5 ruedas por abajo es común en todos los BMD (1,2,3,4) y las 6 ruedas en los BMP (1,2,3,T)


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué barbaridad. No puede ser que esta gente apoye a su gobierno.



Sí lo apoyan. Ellos se creen que esos pueblos tercermundistas son la polla, mucho mejor que la mierda occidental, porque ellos están en cotacto con la naturaleza.

Las casualidades no existen. Son el único pueblo (en parte) europeo que nunca ha vivido en democracia. Son la gente más sumisa de la Tierra


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Robo de Crimea?....por favor, no hay un ucraniano que piense que Crimea es Ucrania.



Cuññññññññaaaaaaoooooooo


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los fineses están
> 
> como si los viera




Pues en Suecia hay colas HISTÓRICAS para renovar el pasaporte. Quiero pensar que es por la pandemia que están todos como locos con marcharse a Italia o algo. Pero puede ser por el acojone de Rusia. Ya van varias amenazas.


----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues en Suecia hay colas HISTÓRICAS para renovar el pasaporte. Quiero pensar que es por la pandemia que están todos como locos con marcharse a Italia o algo. Pero puede ser por el acojone de Rusia. Ya van varias amenazas.



No deben preocuparse con las mierdiarmas rusas


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Mandar Leopards 1 al frente de Ucrania me parece un despropósito, he leído que primero tardarán 6 meses en llegar, pero luego tienes que entrenar soldados para manejar esos tanques y luego para qué si están hechos de papel, para eso manda algo más moderno y no una diana con orugas.



6 semanas, si no recuerdo mal.
Quizás el entrenamiento se pueda hacer de forma paralela. No lo sé.
He leído en _reddit_ gente que decía lo mismo que tú, pero habría que ver cuál es el _tunning_ de modificaciones que llevan.
Por ejemplo, los famosos tanques (o como se llamen) alemanes que pasaron por manos suecas y luego por República Checa parece que llevaban bastantes modificaciones, sobre todo en la standarización de componentes, porque antes de las modificaciones cada unidad era de su padre y de su madre. No había 2 iguales, exagerando. Los alemanes les habían puesto el mismo motor y la misma transmisión a todas las unidades, a requerimiento de los suecos. Esto también es importante a la hora de las averías y repuestos, porque si no, imagínate qué follón para gestionar una reparación o un repuesto.


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los fineses están
> 
> como si los viera



La diferencia de IQ entre un finés y un ruso medio es así como la que hay entre un chimpancé y una anémona Finlandia por si sóla destruye al grotesco ejército ruski.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Con lo que cobra un Matias Prats pagas a todos los de informativos de esa cadena.



Y te hace falta el dinero para pagar a un Matías Prats también.

Ahora vas y pides dinero al banco o busca inversores para abrir una cadena de TV nacional.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No deben preocuparse con las mierdiarmas rusas



No, de armas convencionales no me asustan. Como cojones van a asaltar Suecia? Por el norte cruzando Finlandia? Los revientan en un punto de entrada tan estrecho. Por el mar? Te imaginas un desembarco ruso? Los suecos se los follan, ya te lo digo yo. Y los rusos acaban perdidos en las mil islas del archipiélago o encallados que hay muchas piedras traicioneras.

Lo que asusta es que tiren una bomba atómica o empiecen a bombardear Estocolmo o algo, que ya puestos creo que son capaces.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No, de armas convencionales no me asustan. Como cojones van a asaltar Suecia? Por el norte? Los revientan en un punto de entrada tan estrecho. Por el mar? Te imaginas un desembarco ruso? Los suecos se los follan, ya te lo digo yo. Y los rusos acaban perdidos en las mil islas del archipiélago o encallados que hay muchas piedras traicioneras.
> 
> Lo que asusta es que tiren una bomba atómica o empiecen a bombardear Estocolmo o algo, que ya puestos creo que son capaces.



es que si empiezan con nukes, suecia ya es lo de menos, porque pasaríamos a otro escenario muy distinto

pero vamos, que si no pueden con mariupol, ya no digamos kiev, qué van a conquistar estos?? melilla?


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, vi algún tw en el que soldados rusos se asombraban al ver pueblos con calles y carreteras asfaltadas y con alumbrado publico en ucrania
> 
> 
> Estas no son #Ukrainian ciudades bombardeadas por #Russia . Estas son ciudades regulares #Russian .



La puta Horda de bestias viven así, como animales. Solo Moscú y alguna otra ciudad puede acercarse un poco a estándares occidentales. 
Claro, las teles no les dicen la verdad, que son una raza bestial e inferior incapaz de desarrollar nada más que succión de penes de sus mandatarios. 

Esta gentuza ve el progreso occidental y les entran los mismísimos demonios del complejazo merecido que sienten. 

Hay que salvar a Ucrania de esa inmundicia, arrebatársela de las garras de la orcorrusada, esa panda de guarrazos decadentes.


----------



## alas97 (11 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Hice la mili en el 90 en un grupo logístico y teníamos camiones Pegaso Comet que eran de los 60 hasta principios de los 70.
> A mí me encantaban pero como para guerrear no estaban.
> Tanto es así que al buscarlos en google, hay más fotos de las miniaturas que del camión real.
> 
> ...



Buena guerra aguantaban, la mayoría de los conductores que conocí odiaban los camiones chatos porque en caso de un ostiazo se lo comían completo y no tanto si tenían morro.

pero buenos recuerdos, lo contrario a los zil y a los kamaz.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tienes contacto directo con 40 millones de personas y eso te han dicho, ¿no?



Bueno, es posible que alguno haya, entre los ultras de banderistan habra alguno que piense que Crimea es Ucrania, o que España deberia ser un Oblast de Ucrania, o yo que se...van muy pasados, algunos se hacen hasta 1000 km al Donbass a plantar sus banderas azules y amarillos y joder a la poblacion local...yo hablo del ucraniano medio, ese sabe que por un cambio administrativo en la URSS en 1954 no se puede ir por ahi diciendo que Crimea es Ucrania.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La diferencia de IQ entre un finés y un ruso medio es así como la que hay entre un chimpancé y una anémona Finlandia por si sóla destruye al grotesco ejército ruski.



Bueno los fineses tampoco son muy listos, alli les llaman "los rusos bien vestidos", creo que puede haber mas diferencia entre el frances medio y el español medio.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No, de armas convencionales no me asustan. Como cojones van a asaltar Suecia? Por el norte cruzando Finlandia? Los revientan en un punto de entrada tan estrecho. Por el mar? Te imaginas un desembarco ruso? Los suecos se los follan, ya te lo digo yo. Y los rusos acaban perdidos en las mil islas del archipiélago o encallados que hay muchas piedras traicioneras.
> 
> Lo que asusta es que tiren una bomba atómica o empiecen a bombardear Estocolmo o algo, que ya puestos creo que son capaces.



Si tiran una bomba atómica en Suecia olvídate del pasaporte. Mejor busca un rosario hasta que te toque.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Rusia advierte a Suecia y Finlandia contra la entrada en la OTAN*
> 
> *Rusia ha advertido a Finlandia y Suecia que no se unan a la OTAN, argumentando que la medida no traerá estabilidad a Europa.*
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas que "la alianza sigue siendo una herramienta orientada a la confrontación".
> ...



Es como decirle a una exnovia que no se lie con otro...

Un puto genio el Putin, no solo va a mandar a su pais de vuelta a mediados del S XX, en poco menos de un mes ha cambiado el panorama politico en europa, unificado el mundo en contra y paises neutrales de toda la vida han acabado alineados con la OTAN


----------



## moncton (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> No, de armas convencionales no me asustan. Como cojones van a asaltar Suecia? Por el norte cruzando Finlandia? Los revientan en un punto de entrada tan estrecho. Por el mar? Te imaginas un desembarco ruso? Los suecos se los follan, ya te lo digo yo. Y los rusos acaban perdidos en las mil islas del archipiélago o encallados que hay muchas piedras traicioneras.
> 
> Lo que asusta es que tiren una bomba atómica o empiecen a bombardear Estocolmo o algo, que ya puestos creo que son capaces.



Suecia desarrolla y fabrica su propio armamento y por lo que oigo no esta nada mal


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BUUUM


----------



## Cuscarejo (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> a ese juego también pueden jugar los rusos y proporcionar armamento antibuque a los paises o grupos hostiles con costa o acceso a ella por donde suela navegar la Royal Navy.



¿Sabes que hay que declarar guerra primero y esas cosas? Gran Bretaña no está en guerra con Rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Ucrania los oligarcas son un caso, todos ruso parlantes, culturalmente rusos, del Este del pais mayoritariamente, judios la mayoria...y todos haciendonse pasar por ucros rednecks de la Ucrania Occidental para poder asaltar los fondos de laUE...lo vamos a flipar cuando estos tipos tengan poder de veto en la UE, no pasa una ley por Bruselas sino se reciben su coima y levantan la mano, ademas apoyados por Londres y en comandita con Polacos y Lituanos....la siguiente en salirse de la UE va a ser Alemania.



Y dale. ¿Que tiene que ver que sean culturalmente rusos o ruso parlantes? El presidente de México es español de pura cepa y mira. Dejar el argumento este de una vez, que ya cansáis. Como le conteste ya a otro forero en tu linea hace un par de semanas. ¿Dejar de montaros pelis de conspiraciones Iluminatis (Judeomasonicas en tu caso) o de aliens! Boba invade Ucracia porque le pone extra cachondo. Lo dijo el mismo en el discurso inaugural de la invasión. ¡Y punto! Se pensaba que iba a ser un paseo y se la ha pillado por completo. Ahora todos sus planes pasan por ver como la saca sin perderla entera. ¿Que los Yankis y los Ingleses de los huevos quieren sacar tajada? ¡Pues claro joder, si Boba les ha puesto la oportunidad a huevo! Se la ha dejado ahí botando. Doble combo, joder a los rusos como nunca en la vida y de pedrea a la UE. Hasta los chinos están haciendo ahora horas extra, pensando pensando en como clavar el tirachinas panda al oso ruso, lo mas profundo posible. Lo mismo los Indús, etc. 

Aquí la única película es que Boba se ha pasado de listo y de frenada, y se ha pegado un ostion contra el muro que se estudiara en siglos futuros en los libros de historia. ¡Y no hay mas! Gracias a Boba, Rusia pasa de ser un eximperio al que dejaban sentarse en la mesa de los mayores por cortesía y por 6000 armas atómicas a sentarse en la mesa de lo parias con el Koreano gordo y barbudos varios.

Les deseo a todos buenas noches.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Suecia desarrolla y fabrica su propio armamento y por lo que oigo no esta nada mal



los nlaw son suecos y son los que han reventado a buen número de latas de sardinas rusas


----------



## Cuscarejo (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Si elevamos a los ukros al estadod de ejército convencional, acabarán teniendo que luchar una guerra convencional. Creo que es bastante obvio lo que puede pasar si esto sucede.
> 
> Doy una pista; no es la victoria de Ucrania en los campos de batalla.



¿Lo de ahora que es, una partida de paintball?


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> El problema del envio de material occidental moderno complejo es que esta muy digitalizado, al propio idioma de cada país. El Analógico, le cambias la pegatina por su version ucraniana y listo. Lo del software es mas complicado. Quizás le pongan una version estándar en ingles, pero aun así, vas a necesitar personal cualificado en esa lengua y la necesidad de formarlo a largo plazo. Eso sin sumar el problema logístico de mantenimiento y reparación.
> 
> Que si esto se alarga van a tener material moderno? Seguro. Pero todo material por ejemplo, que se enviase hoy mismo, tipo PZH2000, Leopard 2A7, Ariete, Pizarro II, Centauro, Boxer... requeriría un periodo largo de adaptación y formación, con lo que minimo hasta Julio o Agosto no los veríamos sobre el terreno, salvo que llevasen parte de la tripulación o la logística personal ya entrenado funcionando como "asesores, mercenarios o voluntario". El problema de la tecnologia militar Occidental es que esta tan digitalizada que ya no te sirve con enseñar a conducir, apuntar, cargar y disparar como antes siendo analógico.



Llevo leyendo varias semanas su aportación y se ve que "pilota" bastante de este tema. Con el debido respeto, le lanzo una pregunta que creo que puede darle respuesta. ¿Una tripulación ucraniana de artillería mecanizada, tendría conocimientos técnicos para adaptarse rápidamente a un vehículo de artilería propulsada OTAN como los PZH2000 o similar norteamericano? ¿Que perfil formativo suele tener la dotación de estas? ¿Se pueden formar fácilmente para que tengan un mínimo de desempeño en el campo de batalla en pocas semanas?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 Abr 2022)

Aún no habéis puesto el último vídeo de Perun, son muy buenos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Si elevamos a los ukros al estadod de ejército convencional, acabarán teniendo que luchar una guerra convencional. Creo que es bastante obvio lo que puede pasar si esto sucede.
> 
> Doy una pista; no es la victoria de Ucrania en los campos de batalla.



¿Y que alternativa hay a no armarles?


----------



## moncton (11 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y dale. ¿Que tiene que ver que sean culturalmente rusos o ruso parlantes? El presidente de México es español de pura cepa y mira. Dejar el argumento este de una vez, que ya cansáis. Como le conteste ya a otro forero en tu linea hace un par de semanas. ¿Dejar de montaros pelis de conspiraciones Iluminatis (Judeomasonicas en tu caso) o de aliens! Boba invade Ucracia porque le pone extra cachondo. Lo dijo el mismo en el discurso inaugural de la invasión. ¡Y punto! Se pensaba que iba a ser un paseo y se la ha pillado por completo. Ahora todos sus planes pasan por ver como la saca sin perderla entera. ¿Que los Yankis y los Ingleses de los huevos quieren sacar tajada? ¡Pues claro joder, si Boba les ha puesto la oportunidad a huevo! Se la ha dejado ahí botando. Doble combo, joder a los rusos como nunca en la vida y de pedrea a la UE. Hasta los chinos están haciendo ahora horas extra, pensando pensando en como clavar el tirachinas panda al oso ruso, lo mas profundo posible. Lo mismo los Indús, etc.
> 
> Aquí la única película es que Boba se ha pasado de listo y de frenada, y se ha pegado un ostion contra el muro que se estudiara en siglos futuros en los libros de historia. ¡Y no hay mas! Gracias a Boba, Rusia pasa de ser un eximperio al que dejaban sentarse en la mesa de los mayores por cortesía y por 6000 armas atómicas a sentarse en la mesa de lo parias con el Koreano gordo y barbudos varios.
> 
> Les deseo a todos buenas noches.



La comparacion es españa y como a lo largo del S XIX dejaron de invitarla a firmar tratados donde las grandes potencias se repartieron el mundo moderno


----------



## Trovador (11 Abr 2022)

¿os suena de algo?


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Un par de vídeos más de STUGNA-P:


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Rusia advierte a Suecia y Finlandia contra la entrada en la OTAN*
> 
> *Rusia ha advertido a Finlandia y Suecia que no se unan a la OTAN, argumentando que la medida no traerá estabilidad a Europa.*
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas que "la alianza sigue siendo una herramienta orientada a la confrontación".
> ...



Un país soberano lo que tiene que hacer es cagarse en la reputísima madre y en todos los putos muertos churruscados de toda la puta gentuza amenazante de mierda. 

Rusia es el pais-gitano, el que tiene armas y quiere a los demás con miedo, pero después del ridículo de salir corriendo como conejos de la zona de Kiev lo que hay que hacer es armarse y reventarle la puta boca al orco de mierda si pisa cualquier país del hombre blanco. 

Que se vayan a hacer el unga-unga de retrasados bestializados a otro lado, por ejemplo a siria donde les han dado pal pelo y no han avanzado nada.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Al parecer los ruskies ya van por la 4ª pasalera perdida en la zona de Chernihiv (_Floating bridge_)
_«Russian forces lost another PMP Floating bridge earlier in Chernihiv oblast (they lost three more at the same location, documented earlier).»

_


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Si tiran una bomba atómica en Suecia olvídate del pasaporte. Mejor busca un rosario hasta que te toque.



suecia tiene una fuerza aerea entre las 10 primeras del mundo.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Qué cachondo el tío....
_«A totally destroyed Russia-n T-72B3 tank variant. *Location of turret unknown*.» 


_


Spoiler: Fuente


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> suecia tiene una fuerza aerea entre las 10 primeras del mundo.



Estupendo. Rusia 6000 nukes, suficientes para cargarse el mundo entero varias veces


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

Joder, alli es donde hay que mandar a los traidores patrios desde que rusia nos declaro a españa pais hostil



Cui Bono dijo:


> La puta Horda de bestias viven así, como animales. Solo Moscú y alguna otra ciudad puede acercarse un poco a estándares occidentales.
> Claro, las teles no les dicen la verdad, que son una raza bestial e inferior incapaz de desarrollar nada más que succión de penes de sus mandatarios.
> 
> Esta gentuza ve el progreso occidental y les entran los mismísimos demonios del complejazo merecido que sienten.
> ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿os suena de algo?



Pero Tolstoi y Tchaikovsky eran catalanes.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿os suena de algo?



Coñooooo el Institut Nova Historia ha abierto sucursal en Rusia? 

HO TENIM A TOCAR


----------



## moncton (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Estupendo. Rusia 6000 nukes, suficientes para cargarse el mundo entero varias veces



Si, si, tambien tenian 5000 tanques pero no se ven por ningun lado


----------



## iases (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Estupendo. Rusia 6000 nukes, suficientes para cargarse el mundo entero varias veces



Sin duda sería muy inteligente por parte de putin


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Buen pepinazo para que la cosa acabe patas arriba.
_«More losses: a flipped Ural supply truck, and another vehicle totally destroyed. Seems like a BM-21 Grad MLRS was either destroyed or captured.»




_


Spoiler: Fuente


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Buen hilo de uno de los mejores OSINT que estan publicando en twitter.



Por desgracia, A Mariupol le quedan pocos días.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y dale. ¿Que tiene que ver que sean culturalmente rusos o ruso parlantes? El presidente de México es español de pura cepa y mira. Dejar el argumento este de una vez, que ya cansáis. Como le conteste ya a otro forero en tu linea hace un par de semanas. ¿Dejar de montaros pelis de conspiraciones Iluminatis (Judeomasonicas en tu caso) o de aliens! Boba invade Ucracia porque le pone extra cachondo. Lo dijo el mismo en el discurso inaugural de la invasión. ¡Y punto! Se pensaba que iba a ser un paseo y se la ha pillado por completo. Ahora todos sus planes pasan por ver como la saca sin perderla entera. ¿Que los Yankis y los Ingleses de los huevos quieren sacar tajada? ¡Pues claro joder, si Boba les ha puesto la oportunidad a huevo! Se la ha dejado ahí botando. Doble combo, joder a los rusos como nunca en la vida y de pedrea a la UE. Hasta los chinos están haciendo ahora horas extra, pensando pensando en como clavar el tirachinas panda al oso ruso, lo mas profundo posible. Lo mismo los Indús, etc.
> 
> Aquí la única película es que Boba se ha pasado de listo y de frenada, y se ha pegado un ostion contra el muro que se estudiara en siglos futuros en los libros de historia. ¡Y no hay mas! Gracias a Boba, Rusia pasa de ser un eximperio al que dejaban sentarse en la mesa de los mayores por cortesía y por 6000 armas atómicas a sentarse en la mesa de lo parias con el Koreano gordo y barbudos varios.
> 
> Les deseo a todos buenas noches.



Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted, la operacion Z ha sido una gran cagada de Putin y su corte de necios Kremlinitas, pero eso no hace buenos a los oligarcas y politicos de Ucrania.

Este foro es sorprendente, solo se admite blanco o negro, te vas al hilo de Guerra en Ucrania y si no dices que Putin es un genio y todos los ucranianos son nazis te apedrean, te vienes a este hilo, y si no dices que todos los rusos son asesinos y que los ucranianlos son seres de luz, te apedrean.

Joder, ¿hay algun hilo para posiciomes ponderadas, ecuanimes y racionales en burbuja?.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

_«An abandoned Russia-n TOR AA system, and a destroyed T-72 tank. Location is Chernihiv oblast.»_









Spoiler: Fuente


----------



## Satori (11 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pues no habrá que tener miedo viendo sus mierdiarmas.



Cuando la guerra de las Malvinas, por parte del mundo anglosajón también había comentarios despectivos hacia el armamento francés de los argentinos y mira....cuando empezaron a hundir buques, la Thatcher histérica exigiendo que los franceses le dieran las frecuencias operativas de los Exocet para poder contrarrestarlos. Y con todo y con eso, si los argentinos hubiesen tenido quince o veinte misiles más, se cargan más de media flota británica.


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues en Suecia hay colas HISTÓRICAS para renovar el pasaporte. Quiero pensar que es por la pandemia que están todos como locos con marcharse a Italia o algo. Pero puede ser por el acojone de Rusia. Ya van varias amenazas.



No digas eso que alguno se hará ilusiones


----------



## Bercipotecado (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Llevo leyendo varias semanas su aportación y se ve que "pilota" bastante de este tema. Con el debido respeto, le lanzo una pregunta que creo que puede darle respuesta. ¿Una tripulación ucraniana de artillería mecanizada, tendría conocimientos técnicos para adaptarse rápidamente a un vehículo de artilería propulsada OTAN como los PZH2000 o similar norteamericano? ¿Que perfil formativo suele tener la dotación de estas? ¿Se pueden formar fácilmente para que tengan un mínimo de desempeño en el campo de batalla en pocas semanas?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Mas que del material depende mucho de la "version" de dicho material, el salto de los 90s en tecnologia militar ha sido la digitalización de muchos procesos, manejados mediante consolas, con sistemas operativos poco intuitivos, creados para ser eficientes, estables y no precisamente para que cualquiera lo coja y lo use (al contrario por ejemplo que un smartphone). Eso implica que según las versiones o si son un modelo reciente como el PZH2000 requieran mas formación a toda la tripulación. Cuando era analógico, les enseñabas 4 cosas en 1 semana y a tirar millas, ya irías aprendiendo por el camino tu solo, mientras supieses como conducir, como comandar básicamente, como cargar y realizar el mantenimiento básico y apuntar. Ya te apañabas.

Ahora no, ahora esta todo interconectado, el conductor no solo conduce, tambien realiza mapeados, gestiona su posición de vision (ya no se mira por un cristal blindado), depende de la version, maneja las suspensiones para mejorar el angulo de tiro, la estabilidad de disparo, es como comparar un Simca 1200 con un Tesla. Puedes enseñar a llevar el coche igual, pero con toda la electronica que tiene, el Tesla casi necesita un curso para sacar provecho de sus capacidades. (y estamos hablando de un producto comercial que busca ser lo mas intuitivo posible y facil de usar), un producto militar no busca eso, busca ser estable, robusto, resistente y muy eficiente.

Pongamos ejemplo con la autopropulsada M109 americana, tu pones un equipo de la version M109A2 a usar el ultimo modelo, la M109A7 Paladin y si, podría disparar, mover y ser funcional, pero no seria capaz de usar los nuevos avances que la hacen mas efectiva, seguiría siendo como una version A2. Los americanos tardan de media en formar una tripulación a la nueva version unas 4 semanas, y eso partiendo de que ya vienen de conocer el vehículo y todo lo básico de el. Y mas siendo material Occidental adaptado a la forma de hacer Occidental. Los ucranianos estan adaptados al material ex sovietico.

Así que, es mejor mandar la Version A2 que la A7? pues no, a la larga va a ser mejor la A7. Que la queremos para que este dando guerra en Donbass en 1 mes? Mejor la A2, porque perder A7 seria un desperdicio ya que no estas sacando el potencial de la misma. Una A7 con todo su potencial requeriría varios meses de formación.

Paso aqui con las tripulaciones del Leopard, todas venían de practicar con el 2A4 y luego les pusieron a pilotar el 2E (una version del 2A6 a la española). Resulta que incluso se les calaba ya de maniobras y habiendo recibido la instrucción. Porque por fuera era el mismo, pero por dentro tenia muchos cambios, ya tenia un mayor porcentaje de digitalizacion y si no realizabas ciertos cambios en consola el motor no tiraba igual y se calaba segun el terreno.

Por eso digo, que hay que enviarles, si por supuesto. Pero si lo que queremos es reforzarles para la posible contienda a 1 mes vista, es mejor mandar equipo algo mas viejo pero analógico, mientras se les pueda formar en el mas moderno para que de cara a mediados finales del verano si esto continua se pueda ver operativo y sacandole el potencial que tiene.

Para usar YA, es mejor mandarles los T72 polacos o los leopard 1A5, que los Leopard 2A7 Alemanes o los Ariete Italianos.

Para usar mas adelante, lógicamente es justo lo contrario.

Resumiendo y esto desde mi punto de vista barra de bar

Para un PZH2000 que es de lo ultimo en tecnologia autopropulsada junto con el K9 coreano.

Para que lo usen, quizás 4-5 semanas

Para que lo usen debidamente y sacandole su potencial y capacidades al máximo. Minimo 2 meses, quizás 3 y a todo tren.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Sigo insistiendo que me da la impresión de que en las últimas semanas el nivel de destrozo que se ve en los tanques y vehículos me da que es mayor que al inicio de la guerra. No sé si es impresión mía, o es debido a que las chuches nuevas tienen mayor poder de destrucción.

_«Ukrainian forces damaged/captured a Russia-n T-72A tank, totally destroyed a 2S19 Msta-S howitzer and two Ural-4320 Supply trucks in Chernihiv oblast.»

_

En Chernihiv se debe estar librando una buena. Esta cuenta tiene un montón de fotos:


https://twitter.com/Arslon_Xudosi


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

Parece que ahora sí la cosa está jodida para los de Mariupol. Al menos para los marines.










Last marines defending Mariupol ‘running out of ammunition’


The 36th brigade say they face ‘death for some of us, and captivity for the rest’ as Russian offensive continues




www.theguardian.com






*Los últimos marines que defienden Mariupol 'se están quedando sin municiones'*
La brigada 36 dice que se enfrenta a "la muerte para algunos de nosotros y el cautiverio para el resto" mientras continúa la ofensiva rusa.

Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: últimas actualizaciones








Luke Harding , Isobel Koshiw en Kiev y Bethan McKernan en Dnipro
lun 11 abr 2022 17.56 BSTÚltima modificación el lun 11 abr 2022 19.09 BST


Los últimos soldados ucranianos que defendían Mariupol dijeron que se estaban “quedando sin municiones” el lunes y que esperaban ser asesinados o hechos prisioneros muy pronto por las fuerzas rusas que rodeaban la ciudad.
Escribiendo en Facebook , la brigada 36 dijo que su defensa de Mariupol de 47 días estaba llegando a una conclusión trágica.

Anuncio publicitario

“Nos bombardearon desde aviones y nos dispararon artillería y tanques. Hemos estado haciendo todo lo posible y lo imposible. Pero cualquier recurso tiene el potencial de agotarse”, dijo.
Las tropas rusas han estado sitiando la ciudad en el Mar de Azov desde principios de marzo. El territorio controlado por las fuerzas ucranianas se ha reducido gradualmente a unas pocas áreas centrales. Los infantes de marina sobrevivientes ahora están escondidos en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal al lado del puerto.


¿Por qué Mariupol es tan importante para las fuerzas rusas?
Lee mas
“El enemigo nos empujó gradualmente hacia atrás. Nos rodearon con fuego y ahora están tratando de destruirnos”, publicaron los marines. La “montaña de heridos” ascendió a casi la mitad de la brigada, agregaron, y aquellos “a quienes no les arrancaron las extremidades” continuaron luchando.
Todos sus soldados de infantería habían muerto. Las “batallas de tiroteos” contra los rusos ahora las llevaban a cabo artilleros y artilleros antiaéreos, así como operadores de radio, conductores y cocineros.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted, la operacion Z ha sido una gran cagada de Putin y su corte de necios Kremlinitas, pero eso no hace buenos a los oligarcas y politicos de Ucrania.
> 
> Este foro es sorprendente, solo se admite blanco o negro, te vas al hilo de Guerra en Ucrania y si no dices que Putin es un genio y todos los ucranianos son nazis te apedrean, te vienes a este hilo, y si no dices que todos los rusos son asesinos y que los ucranianlos son seres de luz, te apedrean.
> 
> Joder, ¿hay algun hilo para posiciomes ponderadas, ecuanimes y racionales en burbuja?.



¿Donde he dicho yo algo de los rusos? Yo solo he hablado de Boba (Diminuivo de Vladimir). Nadie le niega que los oligarcas de Ucrania o Rusia sean buenos. Son todos una panda de maleantes. Pero la invasión de Ucrania que se trata en este hilo ha sido provocada única y exclusivamente por un zumbado que tiene el mismo nombre que su nick. Solo le pido que se deje de conspiraciones porque no las hay. Boba tenia un sueño y ha intentado cumplirlo. Si se ha cargado al pais que desgobierna.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿os suena de algo?








Institut Nova Història - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## moncton (11 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece que ahora sí la cosa está jodida para los de Mariupol. Al menos para los marines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su sacrificio no sera en vano

Saldran de este mundo y entraran en la leyenda


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Cuando la guerra de las Malvinas, por parte del mundo anglosajón también había comentarios despectivos hacia el armamento francés de los argentinos y mira....cuando empezaron a hundir buques, la Thatcher histérica exigiendo que los franceses le dieran las frecuencias operativas de los Exocet para poder contrarrestarlos. Y con todo y con eso, si los argentinos hubiesen tenido quince o veinte misiles más, se cargan más de media flota británica.



si los argentinos tuvieran 20 exocet se cargan toda la flota britanica. Inglaterra cometio el mismo error con las ffaa argentinas que putin con los ucranianos, una total minusvaloracion de la capacidad operativa del enemigo. Curiosamente lo mismo que los oficiales del estado mayor del heer le criticaron siempre a hitler.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

muy interesante lo que explicas









Así es el MiG-29, el caza soviético que Polonia cederá a Ucrania para defenderse de Rusia


El caza de superioridad aérea se diseñó en los 70 y todavía hoy es una pieza clave para ejércitos como el ucraniano o el ruso.




www.elespanol.com







Bercipotecado dijo:


> Mas que del material depende mucho de la "version" de dicho material, el salto de los 90s en tecnologia militar ha sido la digitalización de muchos procesos, manejados mediante consolas, con sistemas operativos poco intuitivos, creados para ser eficientes, estables y no precisamente para que cualquiera lo coja y lo use (al contrario por ejemplo que un smartphone). Eso implica que según las versiones o si son un modelo reciente como el PZH2000 requieran mas formación a toda la tripulación. Cuando era analógico, les enseñabas 4 cosas en 1 semana y a tirar millas, ya irías aprendiendo por el camino tu solo, mientras supieses como conducir, como comandar básicamente, como cargar y realizar el mantenimiento básico y apuntar. Ya te apañabas.
> 
> Ahora no, ahora esta todo interconectado, el conductor no solo conduce, tambien realiza mapeados, gestiona su posición de vision (ya no se mira por un cristal blindado), depende de la version, maneja las suspensiones para mejorar el angulo de tiro, la estabilidad de disparo, es como comparar un Simca 1200 con un Tesla. Puedes enseñar a llevar el coche igual, pero con toda la electronica que tiene, el Tesla casi necesita un curso para sacar provecho de sus capacidades. (y estamos hablando de un producto comercial que busca ser lo mas intuitivo posible y facil de usar), un producto militar no busca eso, busca ser estable, robusto, resistente y muy eficiente.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Más gente cachonda....

_«Haha notice the Ukes used the "O" as target practice»_




El pepino de arriba parece intacto. Ideal para reciclar. Hablan de un TOR AD. Disculpad si lo pongo mal.



Spoiler: Fuente


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Un fulano con suerte:



eso fue al principio de la guerra cuando un ruso salía volando hecho trizas y el otro cuando se iba a salvar lo vuelan también


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



esto es lo que mas me jode, los oligarcas rusos mandando carne de cañon a ucrania y subnormales como el cuckhov detras de su teclado y con los doritos pensando que los chavales rusos estan locos por irse a ucrania a desnazificar. Pero como se puede ser tan hijo de puta


----------



## alas97 (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Hombre han ido a los barrios más chungos estilo 3000 viviendas. Pero doy fe de que la Rusia periférica al menos en 2002 era así. No recuerdo tanta basura tirada, eso para nada. Pero los edificios soviéticos estaban que se caían a cachos ya entonces, las casas de madera en un estado deplorable, todos los portales como si fuera una casa de las 3000 viviendas, lleno de pintadas, quemados, los cables colgando. Es así. No me imaginaba que siguieran así. Y muchas calles sin asfaltar o con unos agujeros que te quedabas loco, que cuando llovía no sabían si meter el Volga o no porque podías acabar como los del tanque en el rio.



Lo bueno de rusia, es que te lees una novela de finales del siglo XIX, viajar allí y encontrarte el mismo decorado de la que narra la obra.

Las cosas tienden a no cambiar, algunos ilusos aquí le llaman "magia", yo le llamo atraso y pobreza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

Mas chatarra de mordor


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Lo bueno de rusia, es que te lees una novela de finales del siglo XIX, viajar allí y encontrarte el mismo decorado de la que narra la obra.
> 
> Las cosas tienden a no cambiar, algunos ilusos aquí le llaman "magia", yo le llamo atraso y pobreza.



si si, lees a chekhov (granderrimo) y vamos, que parece que es actual.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El alemán es el idioma más enseñado en Ucrania después del inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Lo que a efectos reales significa tanto como decir que el francés es el idioma más enseñado en España tras el inglés, es decir, nada


----------



## Trovador (11 Abr 2022)

_Anoche, la 57.ª brigada de infantería motorizada separada que lleva el nombre de Kosh ataman Kostya Gordienko arrojó metal a los orcos _


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Donde he dicho yo algo de los rusos? Yo solo he hablado de Boba (Diminuivo de Vladimir). Nadie le niega que los oligarcas de Ucrania o Rusia sean buenos. Son todos una panda de maleantes. Pero la invasión de Ucrania que se trata en este hilo ha sido provocada única y exclusivamente por un zumbado que tiene el mismo nombre que su nick. Solo le pido que se deje de conspiraciones porque no las hay. Boba tenia un sueño y ha intentado cumplirlo. Si se ha cargado al pais que desgobierna.



La guerra en Ucrania era inevitable, la unica pregunta era ¿cuando?, Boba la cago hace 8 años, le pillaron con los pantalones bajados y perdio su oportunidad, despues del impas de Trumpo, que pasaba de Ucrania, y con la victoria de Biden iba a haber guerra si o si, y penso, mejor ataco yo primero, con un plan lamentable, Z, que culminaba 8 años de despropositos despues de la unica mano que jugo bien, Crimea.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Y que alternativa hay a no armarles?



Mejor en la línea seguida hasta ahora, me parece a mí. Es mucho más antifrágil.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿Lo de ahora que es, una partida de paintball?



Una guerra totalmente asimétrica


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Por lo que yo he visto en Europa Central:
> -mayores de 45 años y más: poco inglés, más ruso. Alemán generalmente no.
> -menores de 45 años: más inglés que alemán, y NPI de ruso, en general.
> Siempre y cuando no hayan estado trabajando en esos países, se entiende. Hablo de población autóctona en general.
> ...



Si es lo que estoy diciendo yo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

veo que hay una interesante franja boscosa que recorre paralelo a la frontera que puede servir de sitio muy especial para desgastar la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## LurkerIII (11 Abr 2022)

r/ukraine - Babushkas from a liberated village near Kyiv tell about russian soldiers who've seen a modern toilet for the first time in their lives


----------



## César Borgia (11 Abr 2022)

[


Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya publica un mensaje de Telegram y 2 minutos después la Embajada de Rusia pone el mismo mensaje (calcado)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021607
> 
> ...



Espero que Ruben Gisbert haya cobrado los suficientes rublos para retirarse porque ha quemado su imagen para sus restos, eso sin contar que algún ucraniano le de las gracias por Valencia si lo pilla.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> si si, lees a chekhov (granderrimo) y vamos, que parece que es actual.










Obra maestrísima


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> [
> 
> Espero que Ruben Gisbert haya cobrado los suficientes rublos para retirarse porque ha quemado su imagen para sus restos, eso sin contar que algún ucraniano le de las gracias por Valencia si lo pilla.



El sunormal ese ni se ha follao a la rubia


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lo que a efectos reales significa tanto como decir que el francés es el idioma más enseñado en España tras el inglés, es decir, nada



En Ucrania no se habla una mierda de aleman, como en España, y el conocimientlo de ingles tambien es bajo, como en España, aunque por lo general el que habla ingles en ucrania lo habla mejor que el español medio con nuestro acento paco de mierda.

En Polonia si hay mas nivel de ingles.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Ucrania no se habla una mierda de aleman, como en España, y el conocimientlo de ingles tambien es bajo, como en España, aunque por lo general el que habla ingles en ucrania lo habla mejor que el español medio con nuestro acento paco de mierda.
> 
> En Polonia si hay mas nivel de ingles.



Ya, si conozco algo la zona, pero aquí la gente se empeña en seguir tocando de oreja y tal


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> esto es lo que mas me jode, los oligarcas rusos mandando carne de cañon a ucrania y subnormales como el cuckhov detras de su teclado y con los doritos pensando que los chavales rusos estan locos por irse a ucrania a desnazificar. Pero como se puede ser tan hijo de puta




Pues igual que los devoracampurrianas que pensais que los chavales ucranianos están locos por defender su pais de Rusia cuando la puta realidad es que los tienen que obligar a quedarse porque la mayoría se están intentando escapar del pais. Pero como se puede ser tan retrasado mental.

Saludos.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sin duda sería muy inteligente por parte de putin



No parece que estemos hablando de un tipo muy inteligente visto lo visto


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> [
> 
> Espero que Ruben Gisbert haya cobrado los suficientes rublos para retirarse porque ha quemado su imagen para sus restos, eso sin contar que algún ucraniano le de las gracias por Valencia si lo pilla.



Lo de Ruben Gisbert es de traca. Tanto ir de purista de la democracia, de regenerador, de trevijanista y decir lo buena que era la democracia de EEUU.... para acabar de tonto útil de un autócrata. Manda huevos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues igual que los devoracampurrianas que pensais que los chavales ucranianos están locos por defender su pais de Rusia cuando la puta realidad es que los tienen que obligar a quedarse porque la mayoría se están intentando escapar del pais. Pero como se puede ser tan retrasado mental.
> 
> Saludos.



No, para nada. La realidad es que montón de ukros que andaban por Praga, Viena o Bratislava se piraron a Ucrania a la mínima oportunidad, y eso no lo tengo que leer en ningún periódico ni verlo en Internet, ya lo sé yo de primera mano


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si, tambien tenian 5000 tanques pero no se ven por ningun lado



Aunque explotaran todas dentro de los silos sería un problema.
Básicamente se rehuye del enfrentamiento directo por lo que supone ese arsenal.


----------



## alas97 (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de Ruben Gisbert es de traca. Tanto ir de purista de la democracia, de regenerador, de trevijanista y decir lo buena que era la democracia de EEUU.... para acabar de tonto útil de un autócrata. Manda huevos.



Lo sigo diciendo, es un agente doble.

A estas alturas nadie va al corazón del monstruo, hace propaganda y tal y regresa tan campante.

El geostratego quemo sus cuentas de las redes sociales, porque como buen agente esta quemada por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## gargamelix (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No, para nada. La realidad es que montón de ukros que andaban por Praga, Viena o Bratislava se piraron a Ucrania a la mínima oportunidad, y eso no lo tengo que leer en ningún periódico ni verlo en Internet, ya lo sé yo de primera mano



Claro, es que no es igual ni por asomo. No es lo mismo estar defendiendo "tu casa" a que te envíen a invadir un país que para la mayoría de soldados del ejército ruso está a miles de kilómetros.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

*MEGABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

El Batallón Azov afirma que han sido atacados con un posible agente químico en Mariupol:




Hoy salió un representante prorruso en la tele hablando de agentes químicos:




Recordatorio: este tipo de ataques suelen hacerse para forzar rendiciones, sólo son efectivos contra individuos en fortificaciones: cuevas, bunkers, edificios, alcantarillas...


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Si es lo que estoy diciendo yo



Yo te he entendido que la gente mayor de 45 sí tenía tendencia a hablar alemán, especialmente los de ramas técnicas. Yo eso no lo he vivido. Incluso en mayores de 45 es más probable que hablen más inglés. Pero sólo es mi experiencia, y seguramente tampoco es trasladable a todos los países de Europa Central. Depende también de con quién se haya encontrado cada uno, por ejemplo, si son de los Sudetes, de zonas fronterizas con Alemania, etc. pues sí puede ser más común que pueda haber gente mayor de 45 que hable alemán, pero como te digo, no es con lo que yo me he encontrado.
Disculpa si te he entendido mal.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Yo te he entendido que la gente mayor de 45 sí tenía tendencia a hablar alemán, especialmente los de ramas técnicas. Yo eso no lo he vivido. Incluso en mayores de 45 es más probable que hablen más inglés. Pero sólo es mi experiencia, y seguramente tampoco es trasladable a todos los países de Europa Central. Depende también de con quién se haya encontrado cada uno, por ejemplo, si son de los Sudetes, de zonas fronterizas con Alemania, etc. pues sí puede ser más común que pueda haber gente mayor de 45 que hable alemán, pero como te digo, no es con lo que yo me he encontrado.
> Disculpa si te he entendido mal.



No hombre, nada que disculpar, si te fijas digo significativa, pero no mayoritario ni nada, símplemente que no es como en España. Los ingenieros checos o húngaros de 45-50 años es probable que sepan algo de alemán, o que alguno de ellos sepa alemán verdaderamente bien aunque lo tenga oxidado. También en gente con estudios de filosofía o economía se ve eso, daba como prestigio leer a Marx en su idioma original.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No, para nada. La realidad es que montón de ukros que andaban por Praga, Viena o Bratislava se piraron a Ucrania a la mínima oportunidad, y eso no lo tengo que leer en ningún periódico ni verlo en Internet, ya lo sé yo de primera mano




Y las modelos y los furgoleros ucras están cambiando las pasarelas y los estadios por los AK47.

Saludos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)

Rusia va a sacar toda la artillería de propaganda que usaban para negar los ataques químicos de su amigo Assad:
-Dirán que es un montaje del Batallón Azov, en Siria solían ser "Facciones terroristas"/Cascos Blancos los que hacían los "montajes".
-Dirán que ellos ya no disponen de armas químicas, porque la OPCW les destruyó las armas químicas que Rusia declaró poseer. En Siria era el mismo argumento porque el doctor Assad entregó a la OPCW "todas sus armas químicas" en 2013-2014, y casi todos los ataques químicos fueron después de eso.
-Dirán que son falsedades o que habría que recurrir a una autoridad independiente para una investigación. Si la reclaman a la OPCW sería una broma, porque llevan con una campaña de acoso y desprestigio de años contra dicha organización.
-Si salen fotos de heridos, dirán que son actores y cualquier reporte médico será una "fabricación".


Estados Unidos lleva ya un tiempo hablando sobre la amenaza de este tipo de armas de destrucción masiva:


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> r/ukraine - Babushkas from a liberated village near Kyiv tell about russian soldiers who've seen a modern toilet for the first time in their lives



¡Co#o! Como sus abuelos en Berlín en el 45 (léase a Beevor)


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Mejor en la línea seguida hasta ahora, me parece a mí. Es mucho más antifrágil.



No lo veo. De todas formas, quien toma este tipo de decisiones cuenta con un nivel de información y proyección que dificilmente podemos adivinar en este foro. Si a Ucrania le dan armas para llevar a cabo una guerra convencional, me imagino que es porque alguien en algún lado ve que hay posibilidades de que se consiga "algo". Ese "algo" puede ser desde la victoria Ucraniana, hasta una victoria Rusa tan pírrica que les quite la idea de operaciones especiales para unas cuantas décadas.

Sea lo que sea, lo que las personas de bien debemos entender es que este mundo no será más seguro si Rusia gana y miramos para otro lado. Eso sólo aplazará una guerra aún mayor y quizás más destructiva.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Vídeo promo de dron rusky DJi Matrice 300RTK.
Hay uno que dice que los ukras pueden detectar esos drones y sus operadores:
_«Ukrainians do use the aeroscope that allows to locate DJI drones and their operators.»

_


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Yo te he entendido que la gente mayor de 45 sí tenía tendencia a hablar alemán, especialmente los de ramas técnicas. Yo eso no lo he vivido. Incluso en mayores de 45 es más probable que hablen más inglés. Pero sólo es mi experiencia, y seguramente tampoco es trasladable a todos los países de Europa Central. Depende también de con quién se haya encontrado cada uno, por ejemplo, si son de los Sudetes, de zonas fronterizas con Alemania, etc. pues sí puede ser más común que pueda haber gente mayor de 45 que hable alemán, pero como te digo, no es con lo que yo me he encontrado.
> Disculpa si te he entendido mal.



Es que Ucrania no es Europa Central, aunque ahora se pretenda decir que si , por interes geopolitico, quizas en el fondo esta guerra va de eso, tios de la Ucrania Occidental convencidos de que son mas europeos que un parisino matandose con tios de la ucrania Oriental que se creen mas rusos que putin.

Yo recuerdo hace muchos años, una secretaria en Ucrania , cuando aquello era postsovietico y estaban en la mierda decirme que Ucrania era el centro de europa, y yo le decia que si estaba loca (era el prototipo de ucraniana nacionalista), el caso es que no le faltaba razon, si tomas la distancia entre Cadiz y los urales a lo mejor el centro si esta en ucrania...pero claro que en medio de la mugre de Cutrania una tia te diga que son el centro de Europa...alucinaba.

Lo que tu dices del aleman se producira en Chequia, Eslovaquia y Hungria, pero no en Ucrania.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y las modelos y los furgoleros ucras están cambiando las pasarelas y los estadios por los AK47.
> 
> Saludos.



No, yo te estoy hablando de tios que trabajan echando asfalto en carreteras, o de fontaneros a los que he conocido en persona, vecinos de amigos mios, etc. Lo que dices es lo que has visto tu en Internet, propaganda pro ukra y pro kremlin porque no hay otra cosa, y de ahí sacas lo que sabes o crees saber del tema, es decir, que no tienes ni putinisima idea.


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

BUUUM


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

2.6K viewsPatrick Henry ,aqui el resto del decode 6:16 sobre temas internos usa

Batten down the hatches.


*Prepare for trouble, as in Here comes the boss—batten down the hatches. This term originated in the navy, where it signified preparing for a storm by fastening down canvas over doorways and hatches (openings) with strips of wood called battens. [ Late 1800s]*






07:17 aqui el decode sobre los postde ELON MUSK de QSR_DECODES









down the hatch1227774129

*TIMESTAMP 12:27 DE ELON EN GEMATRIA TAMBIEN ES PARECIDO *










JUST IN : ELON MUSK " SEIZE THE MEMES OF PRODUCTION " | SE ACABA DE COMPRAR LA MAYORIA DE ACCIONES DE TWITTER | BOOM | TO MARS


OLD TO NEW execute operation justice 2020 1698 283 Master Chief would love it haha military is the only way 2672 1698 283 this will blow your mind 2941 1698 283 ELON‍ MASTER CHIEF WOULD LOVE IT HAHA 4 YEAR DELTA OLD TO NEW. AS THE WORLD TURNS. Q POTUS (CHIEF)...




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## txusky_g (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rusia va a sacar toda la artillería de propaganda que usaban para negar los ataques químicos de su amigo Assad:
> -Dirán que es un montaje del Batallón Azov, en Siria solían ser "Facciones terroristas"/Cascos Blancos los que hacían los "montajes".
> -Dirán que ellos ya no disponen de armas químicas, porque la OPCW les destruyó las armas químicas que Rusia declaró poseer. En Siria era el mismo argumento porque el doctor Assad entregó a la OPCW "todas sus armas químicas" en 2013-2014, y casi todos los ataques químicos fueron después de eso.
> -Dirán que son falsedades o que habría que recurrir a una autoridad independiente para una investigación. Si la reclaman a la OPCW sería una broma, porque llevan con una campaña de acoso y desprestigio de años contra dicha organización.
> ...



Nada. Alemania seguirá negándose a medidas de verdad.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No lo veo. De todas formas, quien toma este tipo de decisiones cuenta con un nivel de información y proyección que dificilmente podemos adivinar en este foro. Si a Ucrania le dan armas para llevar a cabo una guerra convencional, me imagino que es porque alguien en algún lado ve que hay posibilidades de que se consiga "algo". Ese "algo" puede ser desde la victoria Ucraniana, hasta una victoria Rusa tan pírrica que les quite la idea de operaciones especiales para unas cuantas décadas.
> 
> Sea lo que sea, lo que las personas de bien debemos entender es que este mundo no será más seguro si Rusia gana y miramos para otro lado. Eso sólo aplazará una guerra aún mayor y quizás más destructiva.



Para eso no solo hacen falta armas, hace falta oficiales de estado mayor que sepan manejar regimientos, brigadas, divisiones, etc. Hace falta una logistica propia de las buenas, hace falta un arma aérea, etc, etc... La única forma de que Ucrania le ponga las cosas muy jodidas a Rusia en una guerra convencional es coger al ejército francés y cambiarle la tricolor por la azul y amarilla, o algo así.


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues igual que los devoracampurrianas que pensais que los chavales ucranianos están locos por defender su pais de Rusia cuando la puta realidad es que los tienen que obligar a quedarse porque la mayoría se están intentando escapar del pais. Pero como se puede ser tan retrasado mental.
> 
> Saludos.



pero pedazo de idiota ¿eres capaz de distinguir entre invadir un pais o ser tu el invadido? escoria de mierda, me cago en tus muertos , rojeras de alcantarilla que no te funciona ni media neurona. Y ahora al puto ignore


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No, yo te estoy hablando de tios que trabajan echando asfalto en carreteras, o de fontaneros a los que he conocido en persona, vecinos de amigos mios, etc. Lo que dices es lo que has visto tu en Internet, propaganda pro ukra y pro kremlin porque no hay otra cosa, y de ahí sacas lo que sabes o crees saber del tema, es decir, que no tienes ni putinisima idea.




Que eres tú el único en este mundo con la potestad de conocer ucranianos, los demás no conocemos ni a nuestros vecinos por lo que parece. Porque yo te puedo hablar de ucranianos que les ha llegado la carta y se han cagado vivos y hacen todo lo posible y lo imposible por no ir.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero pedazo de subnormal ¿eres capaz de distinguir entre invadir un pais o ser tu el invadido? escoria de mierda, me cago en tus muertos , rojeras de alcantarilla que no te funciona ni media neurona. Y ahora al puto ignore subnormal




¿Invadir paises no es lo que hacía USA y la OTAN en Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Grenada o Siria? ¿Llorabas tan amargamente cuando eran esos quienes invadían?

Saludos.


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de Ruben Gisbert es de traca. Tanto ir de purista de la democracia, de regenerador, de trevijanista y decir lo buena que era la democracia de EEUU.... para acabar de tonto útil de un autócrata. Manda huevos.



Siempre ha sido tontísimo y un bocazas, simplemente su altavoz es más grande ahora, y todo el mundo puede escuchar las bobadas que grazna este tipejo.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es que Ucrania no es Europa Central, aunque ahora se pretenda decir que si , por interes geopolitico, quizas en el fondo esta guerra va de eso, tios de la Ucrania Occidental convencidos de que son mas europeos que un parisino matandose con tios de la ucrania Oriental que se creen mas rusos que putin.
> 
> Yo recuerdo hace muchos años, una secretaria en Ucrania , cuando aquello era postsovietico y estaban en la mierda decirme que Ucrania era el centro de europa, y yo le decia que si estaba loca (era el prototipo de ucraniana nacionalista), el caso es que no le faltaba razon, si tomas la distancia entre Cadiz y los urales a lo mejor el centro si esta en ucrania...pero claro que en medio de la mugre de Cutrania una tia te diga que son el centro de Europa...alucinaba.
> 
> Lo que tu dices del aleman se producira en Chequia, Eslovaquia y Hungria, pero no en Ucrania.



Hola @vladimirovich, ¿qué tal vas con la lista? ¿hay avances o retrocesos retiradas? 
¿sigues pensando que a partir del 2014 los judíos se lo quedaron todo-todo-todo-todo? Al final voy a tener que hacer yo la búsqueda.


----------



## ELVR (11 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> r/ukraine - Babushkas from a liberated village near Kyiv tell about russian soldiers who've seen a modern toilet for the first time in their lives



De uno de los comentarios de reddit:

The official Russian statistical bureau, Rosstat, has published data on the living standards of Russians. They show that as many as 35 million do not have a toilet at home and as many as 47 million do not have hot water. The staggering 29 million Russians have no running water at all. Almost two-thirds of the 144.5 million citizens of Russia live without such basic gains as the modern world, such as access to sewage, electricity, gas or heating networks. 

Traducción automática:

La oficina estadística oficial rusa, Rosstat, ha publicado datos sobre el nivel de vida de los rusos. Muestran que hasta 35 millones no tienen baño en casa y hasta 47 millones no tienen agua caliente. Los asombrosos 29 millones de rusos no tienen agua corriente. Casi dos tercios de los 144,5 millones de ciudadanos de Rusia viven sin beneficios tan básicos como el mundo moderno, como acceso a redes de alcantarillado, electricidad, gas o calefacción.


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> De uno de los comentarios de reddit:
> 
> The official Russian statistical bureau, Rosstat, has published data on the living standards of Russians. They show that as many as 35 million do not have a toilet at home and as many as 47 million do not have hot water. The staggering 29 million Russians have no running water at all. Almost two-thirds of the 144.5 million citizens of Russia live without such basic gains as the modern world, such as access to sewage, electricity, gas or heating networks.
> 
> ...



Es que LA HORDA es un país moronegro con nieve, es una putísima mierda de país


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Hola @vladimirovich, ¿qué tal vas con la lista? ¿hay avances o retrocesos retiradas?
> ¿sigues pensando que a partir del 2014 los judíos se lo quedaron todo-todo-todo-todo? Al final voy a tener que hacer yo la búsqueda.



He mirado mi cuenta de VtB y no he visto ningun ingreso de 10.000 rublos, en cuanto lo tenga me pongo con tu lista y te saco los arboles genealogicos de esos pollos hasta el Rey David.


----------



## duncan (11 Abr 2022)

Después de esta debacle habra que ver en que acaba la ofensiva del Dombas, que igual hay sorpresa:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## uberales (11 Abr 2022)

Si no recuerdo mal @Zhukov tenía invertidos 178.000 lereles en la bolsa de Moscú. ¿Es así @Zhukov ? Cuéntanos tus maneras de invertir. @FeministoDeIzquierdas ¿qué opinas de este gran inversor?


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> De uno de los comentarios de reddit:
> 
> The official Russian statistical bureau, Rosstat, has published data on the living standards of Russians. They show that as many as 35 million do not have a toilet at home and as many as 47 million do not have hot water. The staggering 29 million Russians have no running water at all. Almost two-thirds of the 144.5 million citizens of Russia live without such basic gains as the modern world, such as access to sewage, electricity, gas or heating networks.
> 
> ...



¿Realmente te crees esa gilipollez?.

¿Y como estan en Ucrania, que es mas pobre que en Rusia?.

En serio no pensais que quizas deberiais parar en la locura colectiva en la que estais?.

A mi es que el post de antes no recuerdo de quien, de que los rusos estaban impactados en Ucrania por la opulencia y riqueza del pais me ha dejado to loco.


----------



## percutor (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Bueno, es posible que alguno haya, entre los ultras de banderistan habra alguno que piense que Crimea es Ucrania, o que España deberia ser un Oblast de Ucrania, o yo que se...van muy pasados, algunos se hacen hasta 1000 km al Donbass a plantar sus banderas azules y amarillos y joder a la poblacion local...yo hablo del ucraniano medio, ese sabe que por un cambio administrativo en la URSS en 1954 no se puede ir por ahi diciendo que Crimea es Ucrania.



un cambio administrativo en la URSS en 1954

en europa ha habido siempre cambios administrativos , pero estamos en el siglo xxi y no es de recibo que el enano del kremlin quiera recuperar lo que se cambió hace años . Puestos así que japón recupere las kuriles y china parte de rusia y polonia parte de bielorrusia y , ..... . Evidentemente sólo a un tarado se le puede ocurrir empezar una guerra para recuperar lo que perdió ya hace mucho . 

Y si hablamos de cómo se sienten los de crimea o los de donbass , pues podíamos empezar a liarla en suiza porque hay suizos que se parecen a los italianos , otros a los alemanes , otros a los franceses ; y puede que uno del donbass tenga mucho más en común con uno de kiev que con uno que esté en san petersburgo o en vladivostok .


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece que ahora sí la cosa está jodida para los de Mariupol. Al menos para los marines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he leído esta mañana, pero me chirriaba que lo hiciesen público, y más en una cuenta de FB. Supongo que tienen otras formas de comunicarlo a quien tengan que comunicarlo. No sé, habrá que estar atentos los próximos días. No lo tienen fácil, pero quiero pensar que no es (tan) verdad.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Bastante increíble lo del ataque químico


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Abr 2022)

Qué casualidad que siempre que se traza una "línea roja", va el otro y sin necesidad ni beneficio alguno, la traspasa


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Realmente te crees esa gilipollez?.
> 
> ¿Y como estan en Ucrania, que es mas pobre que en Rusia?.
> 
> ...



Toda la riqueza de Rusia se la reparten entre un puñado de oligarcas.


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Twitt del Batallón Azov de hace 1 hora:

_«¡¡¡Atención!!! Hace aproximadamente una hora, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron una sustancia de envenenamiento de origen desconocido contra militares y civiles ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol, que fue lanzada desde un UAV enemigo. En el sufrido, se observa insuficiencia respiratoria,»_


----------



## FernandoIII (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Bastante increíble lo del ataque químico



Ya lo he dicho, el ridículo de LA HORDA está siendo tan espantoso que las armas químicas o las nucleares son las únicas bazas que le quedaba al KHAN TURCOMONGOL para seguir adelante con la guerra sin retirarse de forma bochornosa. Lo que queda claro es que HAY QUE ANIQUILAR DE UNA PUTA VEZ A ESA BANDA CRIMINAL DE DROGADICTOS, PEDRASTRAS, BORRACHOS Y GENTUZA.


----------



## Ungaunga (11 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> De uno de los comentarios de reddit:
> 
> The official Russian statistical bureau, Rosstat, has published data on the living standards of Russians. They show that as many as 35 million do not have a toilet at home and as many as 47 million do not have hot water. The staggering 29 million Russians have no running water at all. Almost two-thirds of the 144.5 million citizens of Russia live without such basic gains as the modern world, such as access to sewage, electricity, gas or heating networks.
> 
> ...



Si la oligarquía vive de exportar materias primas que la gente viva bien es contraproducente.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> un cambio administrativo en la URSS en 1954
> 
> en europa ha habido siempre cambios administrativos , pero estamos en el siglo xxi y no es de recibo que el enano del kremlin quiera recuperar lo que se cambió hace años . Puestos así que japón recupere las kuriles y china parte de rusia y polonia parte de bielorrusia y , ..... . Evidentemente sólo a un tarado se le puede ocurrir empezar una guerra para recuperar lo que perdió ya hace mucho .
> 
> Y si hablamos de cómo se sienten los de crimea o los de donbass , pues podíamos empezar a liarla en suiza porque hay suizos que se parecen a los italianos , otros a los alemanes , otros a los franceses ; y puede que uno del donbass tenga mucho más en común con uno de kiev que con uno que esté en san petersburgo o en vladivostok .



El del Donbass tiene lo mismo que ver con uno de Kiev que con uno de San Petesburgo, son todos eslavos orientales ortodoxos.

El problema es que los de Lviv y alrededores se han empeñado en que los del Donbass y los de Crimea se tienen que ir a Rusia o morir, y dejarles el territorio a ellos.


----------



## Trovador (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## percutor (11 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rusia va a sacar toda la artillería de propaganda que usaban para negar los ataques químicos de su amigo Assad:
> -Dirán que es un montaje del Batallón Azov, en Siria solían ser "Facciones terroristas"/Cascos Blancos los que hacían los "montajes".
> -Dirán que ellos ya no disponen de armas químicas, porque la OPCW les destruyó las armas químicas que Rusia declaró poseer. En Siria era el mismo argumento porque el doctor Assad entregó a la OPCW "todas sus armas químicas" en 2013-2014, y casi todos los ataques químicos fueron después de eso.
> -Dirán que son falsedades o que habría que recurrir a una autoridad independiente para una investigación. Si la reclaman a la OPCW sería una broma, porque llevan con una campaña de acoso y desprestigio de años contra dicha organización.
> ...




Usa tiene que acelerar para acabar la guerra , no para alargarla . Lo he dicho varias veces , los ucranianos quieren misiles , con varios cientos de misiles se bombardea las instalaciones militares en rusia , varias refinerías y los rusos se retiran de ucrania ; pero me temo que los usa no se fíen de los ucranianos y teman que metan misilazos en la plaza roja de moscú . Visto lo visto , se entran misiles americanos en ucrania pero que sean los americanos los que apunten y disparen .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Twitt del Batallón Azov de hace 1 hora:
> 
> _«¡¡¡Atención!!! Hace aproximadamente una hora, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron una sustancia de envenenamiento de origen desconocido contra militares y civiles ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol, que fue lanzada desde un UAV enemigo. En el sufrido, se observa insuficiencia respiratoria,»_



*AERO PFIZER CON RESTOS DE SPUTNIK CADUCADA*​


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Toda la riqueza de Rusia se la reparten entre un puñado de oligarcas.



Claro, y los soldados rusos estan impactados al ver farolas que alumbran e inodoros, la operacion Z para ellos es como un viaje de fin de curso a Beverly Hills, y despues nos extrañamos de que nonse quieran ir de Ucrania.

¿Nosotros hariamos lo mismo o no?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Twitt del Batallón INVENT LLORICAZOV de hace 1 hora:
> 
> _«¡¡¡Atención!!! Hace aproximadamente una hora, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron una sustancia de envenenamiento de origen desconocido contra militares y civiles ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol, que fue lanzada desde un UAV enemigo. En el sufrido, se observa insuficiencia respiratoria,»_










*EL ENGRAFENADO DIRECTOR DE LA CIA*
*POSITIVO POR COVID *
( ¿ AGAIN ? )













COMO TITO PUTIN OS PUEDA LANZAR UN RADIO ACTIVADOR A LOS PRO OTANICOS
YA VEREIS YA





AL RICO POLONIO - GRAFENO DE LAS VACUNAS

YA VEREIS YA

OS VA A DEJAR MOÑECOS NO, LO SIGUIIENTE
​


----------



## Karamba (11 Abr 2022)

Mariupol
Qué mal rollo este último vídeo:

min0:20s: 
_«The souls of those tortured, martyrized and innocent children, women and the elderly are waiting for us in heaven. They come to us in a dream and whisper to us: fight son, fight father, fight darling» 

_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 


_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo he leído esta mañana, pero me chirriaba que lo hiciesen público, y más en una cuenta de FB. Supongo que tienen otras formas de comunicarlo a quien tengan que comunicarlo. No sé, habrá que estar atentos los próximos días. No lo tienen fácil, pero quiero pensar que no es (tan) verdad.



Pocos twits les quedan ya a esos pollos.

Si se hubiese quedado en Ivano Frankiv en vez de irse a joder al Donbass no se veria en esta mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Una noticia del año pasado, pillan a un jefe de policía de tráfico corrupto con retretes de oro en su casa.



Al final tambien da una noticia interesante sobre Donbass y Lugansk.


----------



## lowfour (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



joder, no se fían ni de los aviones que van a repatriar diplomáticos... está la cosa tensita, eh?


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mariupol
> Qué mal rollo este último vídeo:
> 
> min0:20s:
> ...



¿El banderista ese de quien esta hablando?, de todos los subhumanos que ha asesinado su battalon en Mariupol por no ser ucranianos puros.

¿De donde es?, de Mariupol fijo que no, ¿por que escribe en ucraniano, si Mariupol es una ciudad 100 % rusoparlante?..

¿Hecha de menos su aldea en Wolnya?, pues haberte quedado alli.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, y los soldados rusos estan impactados al ver farolas que alumbran e inodoros, la operacion Z para ellos es como un viaje de fin de curso a Beverly Hills, y despues nos extrañamos de que nonse quieran ir de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Nosotros hariamos lo mismo o no?.



Tú seguramente sí.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Tú seguramente sí.



Como me entere de que tienes toilet te invado el chalet...soy un turcpmongol cansado de cagar al raso..y si cagas en taza te invado la casa...spy un turcomomgol cansado de cagar al raso...yeyeyeye..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (11 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Espero que Ruben Gisbert haya cobrado los suficientes rublos para retirarse porque ha quemado su imagen para sus restos, eso sin contar que algún ucraniano le de las gracias por Valencia si lo pilla.



No me puedo creer que un suscriptor de los que lo seguían por el tema de la democracia y la abstención sea el mismo que lo sigue ahora de palanganas de Putin.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chaini (11 Abr 2022)

La televisión rusa presenta pruebas de que los muertos de Bucha eran muñecos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Espero que no sea una noticia real lo del ataque quimico.
Si se confirma hay que meter cazas OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Bastante increíble lo del ataque químico



La prensa de Ucrania lo dice









Russian occupants used chemical weapons against defenders and residents of Mariupol


11.04.22 22:17 - Chemical weapons of Russians: Chemical attack on Mariupol. The Russian occupants fulfilled their threats and used chemical weapons against defenders and residents of Mariupol.




m.censor.net






*Los ocupantes rusos utilizaron armas químicas contra los defensores y residentes de Mariupol
*
Los ocupantes rusos cumplieron sus amenazas y utilizaron armas químicas contra los defensores y residentes de Mariupol.
Según Censor.NЕТ, esto se afirma en Twitter del regimiento Azov.
El informe señala: "Hace aproximadamente una hora, las tropas de ocupación rusas utilizaron contra militares y civiles ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol una sustancia venenosa de origen desconocido, que fue lanzada desde un UAV enemigo. Las víctimas sufren de insuficiencia respiratoria".


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

no habia que esperar tanto para hacerlo, pero ya veremos, la otan parece una agencia de moscu



Evangelion dijo:


> Espero que no sea una noticia real lo del ataque quimico.
> Si se confirma hay que meter cazas OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)

En este hilo hablan de que el Kremlin está invirtiendo en aumentar sus CMs en el mundo hispano, solo así se entiende la situación del foro


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

La desigualdad de riqueza es máxima en Rusia.

Toda la riqueza se la quedan un puñado de oligarcas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

__





Alguien puede explicarme porque en NATO twitter no hay puerca mención a Rusia?


https://twitter.com/NATO?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor Apesta sobremanera que una alianza que nace para protegerse del kremlin sude 24/7 non stop de que asalten un pueblo libre en las fronteras mismas de la OTAN. Acaban de atacar con armas químicas Mariúpol Es para lo...




www.burbuja.info





Son solo twites pero refleja el estado psicológico-intencional
Lo mas plausible es que si se hace algo respecto a este exterminio etnico, sean USA,UK, Polonia y las ex-sovieticas por su cuenta. En tal caso, la OTAN desaparecerá como tal, sabiendo que dentro hay paises como Hungría que filtran informacion al kremlin y es todo jijijaja. Todo indica que la OTAN esta completamente subvertida y solo vale para hacer que el oso apestoso se sienta seguro.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polonia y los eslavos no se van a dejar someter antes se los tendrán que llevar por delante, tienen experiencia y saben lo que significa por cuenta propia


Putin intento comprar a Polonia ofreciéndoles trozos de Ucrania pero los polacos no aceptaron




Con gente amoral no se negocia, y eso que Polonia siempre ha reclamado tibiamente Lviv


@eL PERRO @Pinovski @Cosmopolita


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (11 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perovamosaver

la otan no puede ir por ahí de sheriff del condado persiguiendo a rambo

otra cosa es que haya algún tipo de casus belli y se vean en la "obligación" de responder a alguna movida chunga, pero si no están haciendo "nada" (directamente) con lo que estamos viendo, parece que seguirá así mientras no haya esa chispa que prenda todo


y entonces igual nos damos cuenta de lo tranquis y seguros que estábamos antes de... igual que en 2020, cuando en enero estabamos todos pensando, este año va a ser la polla... y luego...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)

Ignoran incluso a sus propios muertos, son sólo números para ellos


----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En este hilo hablan de que el Kremlin está invirtiendo en aumentar sus CMs en el mundo hispano, solo así se entiende la situación del foro



Espero que el foro esté monitoreado y las IPs de los malnacidos que colaboran con el enemigo en manos de la inteligencia del Ejercito.

Esta escoria no se puede ir de rositas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Madre mía que estropicio. Y en 1 mes. Yo creo que una catástrofe militar así no tiene precedentes. Menudo hatajo de inútiles.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

La OTAN no va a intervenir, cuando ya le esta ganando la guerra a Rusia armando a los ucranianos, una intervencion seria lo que mas convendria a Rusia porque le daria excusa para sacar los juguetes duros, tipo nucleares tacticas.

La OTAM solo tiene que poner armas y Ucrania la carne de cañon para desgastar a Rusia, todavia quedan muchos rednecks en Ucrania occidental y central dispuestos a morir por la OTAN al grito de Slaba Ukraina, y los arsenales OTAN siguen petados de juguetes para los palurdos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (11 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lo que a efectos reales significa tanto como decir que el francés es el idioma más enseñado en España tras el inglés, es decir, nada




Lo que Vd. diga.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Espero que el foro esté monitoreado y las IPs de los malnacidos que colaboran con el enemigo en manos de la inteligencia del Ejercito.
> 
> Esta escoria no se puede ir de rositas



Una pregunta para reflexionar.

Imagínate que eres un oligarca ruso, que gana en beneficios limpios unos 2.000 millones al año. O un Estado, que ingresa muchísimo más. No destinarías unos 2 o 3 millones de euros, que para tí son calderilla, para comprar un pequeño ejercito de muertos de hambre que se dediquen a elogiarte y lavar tu imagen por todas las redes sociales?


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Espero que el foro esté monitoreado y las IPs de los malnacidos que colaboran con el enemigo en manos de la inteligencia del Ejercito.
> 
> Esta escoria no se puede ir de rositas



Bueno, de algo hay que comer, la embajada USA no paga CMs, pa que si ya controla todos los media de España, empezando por su periodico de cabecera, EL PAIS.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Bueno, de algo hay que comer, la embajada USA no paga CMs, pa que si ya controla todos los media de España, empezando por su periodico de cabecera, EL PAIS.



¿El País de la embajada USA? Joder no das una macho. 

Como se entere tu jefe este mes no cobras.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿El País de la embajada USA? Joder no das una macho.
> 
> Como se entere tu jefe este mes no cobras.



Jajaja...ya me imaginaba que eras de esos inocentes que se cree que EL Pais es un periodico antisitema, de izquierdas y que USA son de derechas y tall....venga chaval que te queda mucho mundo por ver y ya te enteraras de quienes son los reyes magos, ya te enteraras..jajaja


----------



## Castellano (11 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Este es uno de los que Pedro Baños se refería cuando decía que hay periodistas a sueldo de la OTAN


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jajaja...ya me imaginaba que eras de esos inocentes que se cree que EL Pais es un periodico antisitema, de izquierdas y que USA son de derechas y tall....venga chaval que te queda mucho mundo por ver y ya te enteraras de quienes son los reyes magos, ya te enteraras..jajaja



Conmigo no juegues al relato. Has soltado una soplapollez como la copa de un pino, con la periodicuchos que hubieras podido nombrar.

(Deberes para mañana: Estudiar línea editorial de los periódicos españoles)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Conmigo no juegues al relato. Has soltado una soplapollez como la copa de un pino, con la periodicuchos que hubieras podido nombrar.



La embajada USA no utiliza periodicuchos para moldear la opinion publica de un pais ybllevarlandondenquiere, lo de periodicuchos o CMs puede ser para una Rusia que no maneja los recursos de USA claro...la embajada USA con periodicuchos, por favor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

si es que parece mas probable que la propia Finlandia se inmiscuya MáS que la propia OTAN cuyo proposito fundacional es jugar con las blancas frente al imperio demoniaco en el ajedrez de estos 2 bloques:









Finland to Send Second Arms Shipment to Ukraine


Finland will send another shipment of weapons to Ukraine, weeks after the Nordic country broke with longstanding policy to deliver arms.




www.thedefensepost.com





La OTAN no ha hecho ningun llamado a sus socios a que tienen que aportar X en ucrania. La OTAN ha tomado por bueno el discuros de que moscu puede invadir ucrania por su seguridad, y eso es justamente ALTA TRAICION, dado que el cometido de la alianza es garantizar la seguridad de los paises miembros, no la del ogro, y plantarse en ucrania es una amenaza a la seguridad de la OTAN porque es un imperio expansionista que se planta en sus murallas dejando a las naciones en busca de auxilio fuera. 

Ya digo que si al final, una docena de paises montan una exclusion aerea o lo que sea, la OTAN perdera mucho sentido porque esos paises se preguntaran de que sirve la OTAN cuando frente al oso te ayuda igual un pais random del 5 carajo. Por lo que la colaboración muy especial se la guardaran para ellos y la otan quedara para cuentos de viejas que no se han sabido adaptar a la nueva guerra fria.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Polonia y los eslavos no se van a dejar someter antes se los tendrán que llevar por delante, tienen experiencia y saben lo que significa por cuenta propia
> 
> Putin intento comprar a Polonia ofreciéndoles trozos de Ucrania pero los polacos no aceptaron
> 
> ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (11 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Este es uno de los que Pedro Baños se refería cuando decía que hay periodistas a sueldo de la OTAN



Es que claramente el tal Baños es un atrasado mental. 
Nadie quiere a la horda.


----------



## Castellano (11 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



El sueco que le mamaba la polla a Yeltsin.

Cuando los que adoraban a Yeltsin, odian a Putin, es que igual Putin no es tan malo, al menos para los rusos


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si es que parece mas probable que la propia Finlandia se inmiscuya MáS que la propia OTAN cuyo proposito fundacional es jugar con las blancas frente al imperio demoniaco en el ajedrez de estos 2 bloques:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chico deja ya de utiilizar el eufemismo de "exclusion aerea" para definir atacar al ejercito ruso, es que pareces ruso con sus eufemismos de "operaciom especial".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El sueco que le mamaba la polla a Yeltsin.
> 
> Cuando los que adoraban a Yeltsin, odian a Putin, es que igual Putin no es tan malo, al menos para los rusos



La fortaleza de Putin en Rusia viene precisamente del contraste con los los dos 
presidentes anteriores tan alabados en Occidente, Gorbachov, al que los rusos han borrado de su memoria y Yeltsin, que les avergonzaba.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Los montajes lacrimogenos ucros son serie B de la mala, he visto telenovelas bolivianas mucho mas creibles.


----------



## keylargof (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lo dice claro, "estamos en guerra con occidente". Yo no se a que cojones estamos esperando para meter en una cárcel militar al Gilisbert, Orinal Retretes y a toda la basura pro-rusa del foro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

mejor dejarlos por destruidos 
la necesidad de mantener la fase maniaca alta en el kanato produce una escisión entre la realidad y el relato, y ello conduce a errores tremendos de calculo.
Mira por ejemplo cuando cae artillería sobre los blindados rusos; el resto ni se mueven,, se quedan alli paralizados como si eso no pudiera estar sucediendo, mientras que los artilleros corrijen el obus a placer. Eso parace un shock de realidad.




Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El del Donbass tiene lo mismo que ver con uno de Kiev que con uno de San Petesburgo, son todos eslavos orientales ortodoxos.
> 
> El problema es que los de Lviv y alrededores se han empeñado en que los del Donbass y los de Crimea se tienen que ir a Rusia o morir, y dejarles el territorio a ellos.



Yo no sé mucho del entorno de ucrania , pero me parece que antes de 2014 los de Lviv no andaban por el donbass . 
Y los de Lviv y toda esa zona odian a los rusos , es normal que se fueran al donbass . Tú les dirás rednecks , pero esos rednecks ya sabían que putin no quería una pequeña parte del donbass , ni todo el donbass , Putin lo quiere todo y por eso fueron a luchar contra los rusos ya en 2014 , aunque a ti no te guste .


----------



## keylargof (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los montajes lacrimogenos ucros son serie B de la mala, he visto telenovelas bolivianas mucho mas creibles.



Ojalá tú y toda tu familia cojáis una leucemia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

tenemos a las embajadas rusas abiertas de par en par y a saber que no estaran haciendo para desestabilizar, por ejemplo hubo huelgas en los astilleros de navantia hace nada y huelga de trasporte en plena guerra. En fin es bastante putapenico. el asunto, pero claro luego ves al orinal palanganas y lo entiendes.



keylargof dijo:


> Lo dice claro, "estamos en guerra con occidente". Yo no se a que cojones estamos esperando para meter en una cárcel militar al Gilisbert, Orinal Retretes y a toda la basura pro-rusa del foro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mejor dejarlos por destruidos
> la necesidad de mantener la fase maniaca alta en el kanato produce una escisión entre la realidad y el relato, y ello conduce a errores tremendos de calculo.
> Mira por ejemplo cuando cae artillería sobre los blindados rusos; el resto ni se mueven,, se quedan alli paralizados como si eso no pudiera estar sucediendo, mientras que los artilleros corrijen el obus a placer. Eso parace un shock de realidad.



Así es, como los bayraktars o la aviación que ya dejaron de existir 20.000 veces y siempre reaparecen


----------



## Ungaunga (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo dice claro, "estamos en guerra con occidente". Yo no se a que cojones estamos esperando para meter en una cárcel militar al Gilisbert, Orinal Retretes y a toda la basura pro-rusa del foro.



El coronel Palanganas ha decidido que es más conveniente escribir un nuevo libro que comentar en Twitter una de las crisis más importantes en Europa en los últimos 30 años. De paso elimina todos los tweets "incriminatorios". Con esto demuestra tener más seso que el pro-ruso medio.

El nuevo libro nos narrará el inevitable resultado de la guerra una vez haya terminado. Yatelodijeismo nivel Dios.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

Noticias de ahora en el Handelsblatt.

1) Se vienen las prisas. Después de estar en el limbo durante varios años, el almacén de GNL planificado en Stade (cerca de Hamburgo) recibe un impulso. Uno de los socios en la construcción será el consorcio químico estadounidense DOW CHEMICAL. Fecha prevista de finalización de la construcción: 2026. Se prevé que satisfaga el 15% del consumo total de gas natural de Alemania. Pertenecen a la UTE también las siguientes empresas: la belga Fluxys, además de Partners Group y Buss Group.

2) Para que nos hagamos una idea. Según el portavoz de Defensa John Kirby (USA), en Ukrania entran diariamente de 8 a 10 aviones con armamento. _«Seguiremos enviando tanto como podamos y tan rápido como podamos»_. Desde finales de febrero, se han enviado ya o están comprometidos hasta ahora: 1.400 misiles antiaéreos, 5.000 misiles antitanque del tipo Javelin, 7.000 armas antitanque adicionales, cientos de drones, etc.

3) Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de la Guerra rusky, el ejército putiniano ha vuelto a emplear un misil hipersónico Kinzhal cerca de Chassiv Yar (Donetsk) para cargarse un puesto de mando ukra subterráneo. Estos misiles Kinzhal deben de tener 8 metros de largo. A mediados de marzo ya fueron utilizados en 2 ocasiones.

4) Lavrov acusa a Borrell de cambiar las "reglas de juego" cuando este último afirmó que la guerra en Ukrania se decidiría en el campo de batalla y no mediante sanciones, tras su visita a Kiev. Lavrov afirmó que es la primera vez en la historia en la que la EU actúa como bloque militar, y calificó las declaraciones de Borell como agresivas y un serio punto de inflexión.

5) Respecto al anuncio hecho por Rheinmetall sobre los 50 Leopard 1, hay que completar la noticia diciendo que también enviará blindados Marder. Llegarán antes los Marder que los Leopard 1

6) Siguen las reuniones para decidir si sí, o si no, al embargo al petróleo ruso. Polonia, los 3 estados bálticos e Irlanda, los países que más presión están ejerciendo. Recordemos que el Parlamento Europeo aprobó una moción instando al embargo inmediato al gas y al petróleo ruso, pero como ya dije en un post, esta resolución no tiene validez ejecutiva. Los 3 estados bálticos ya decidieron para sí mismos que renunciaban a las importaciones de gas y petróleo ruso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Invadir paises no es lo que hacía USA y la OTAN en Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Grenada o Siria? ¿Llorabas tan amargamente cuando eran esos quienes invadían?
> 
> Saludos.



"Y tú más". No tienes otro argumento que ese? Tómatelo mas en serio, joder, que esto no es el foro general de la Guerra!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Yo no sé mucho del entorno de ucrania , pero me parece que antes de 2014 los de Lviv no andaban por el donbass .
> Y los de Lviv y toda esa zona odian a los rusos , es normal que se fueran al donbass . Tú les dirás rednecks , pero esos rednecks ya sabían que putin no quería una pequeña parte del donbass , ni todo el donbass , Putin lo quiere todo y por eso fueron a luchar contra los rusos ya en 2014 , aunque a ti no te guste .



Antes de 2014 los de Lviv no iban al Donbass, aunque si odiaban a la gente del Este de Ucrania, por ser rusos, o medio rusos, o poco ucranianos.

Fue a partir del Maidan que se enviaron batallones de ultranacionalistas de la Ucrania Occidental al Este para reprimir a la poblacion local descontenta com el Maidan.

Si te coges el listado de wikipedia de los muertos en el Maidan, y un mapa de Ucrania,.vas.viendo sus lugares de nacimiento y veras que mas del 90% eran o de la Ucrania occidental o de la Ucrania central,.los trenes de ultras que llegaban a Kiev desde Lviv fueron fundamentales en el Maidan.

Los ucranianos del Oeste no odiaban a Rusia, no tenian porque, esa parte del pais ha pertenecido a polonia o al imperio austrohumgaro hasta 1945, ellos odiaban historicamente a los polacos y a los judios, que eran sus opresores tradiicionales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

colega eso es justamente dar en el clavo
hace poco salía una tabla de recompensas; no hay ni snipers ni stugnas ni javelins ni nada de lo bueno rebueno., todo historias que con tu superior chatarra en principio deberias liquidar.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Así es, como los bayraktars o la aviación que ya dejaron de existir 20.000 veces y siempre reaparecen


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> colega eso es justamente dar en el clavo
> hace poco salía una tabla de recompensas; no hay ni snipers ni stugnas ni javelins ni nada de lo bueno rebueno., todo historias que con tu superior chatarra en principio deberias liquidar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sigpac (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La fortaleza de Putin en Rusia viene precisamente del contraste con los los dos
> presidentes anteriores tan alabados en Occidente, Gorbachov, al que los rusos han borrado de su memoria y Yeltsin, que les avergonzaba.



Yo pienso igual, es que comparas a este con los dos anteriores y no hay color, soy suficientemente mayor para recordarlos bien. Pero es que lo pones al lado de lo que tenemos en España y ya te echas a llorar. Y no estoy a favor precisamente de esta invasión, pero al César lo que es del César, no me extraña que muchos rusos vayan a muerte con él, sobretodo los que vivieron la Perestroika y posterior época, independientemente de la propaganda, que ahí está.


----------



## katiuss (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ojalá tú y toda tu familia cojáis una leucemia



Tío, me parece igual de vomitivo que a ti ser un lameculos comunista... Pero a ver si intentamos mantener el respeto a los demás. Lo mismo que se lo digo a anormales que disfrutan con los bombardeos sobre población civil de ucrania te lo comento. 
Si ves que alguien es irrecuperable le ignoras, pero no desees cosas así


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

estate atento a grupos ecologistas tratando de paralizar ese almacen de Gas, ni cotiza que apareceran sabotajes



Karamba dijo:


> Noticias de ahora en el Handelsblatt.
> 
> 1) Se vienen las prisas. Después de estar en el limbo durante varios años, el almacén de GNL planificado en Stade (cerca de Hamburgo) recibe un impulso. Uno de los socios en la construcción será el consorcio químico estadounidense DOW CHEMICAL. Fecha prevista de finalización de la construcción: 2026. Se prevé que satisfaga el 15% del consumo total de gas natural de Alemania. Pertenecen a la UTE también las siguientes empresas: la belga Fluxys, además de Partners Group y Buss Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero pedazo de subnormal ¿eres capaz de distinguir entre invadir un pais o ser tu el invadido? escoria de mierda, me cago en tus muertos , rojeras de alcantarilla que no te funciona ni media neurona. Y ahora al puto ignore subnormal



Joder, que esto no es el hilo con chincheta de la Guerra. Se puede decir lo mismo sin insultar, no jodamos el hilo.


----------



## keylargof (12 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> El coronel Palanganas ha decidido que es más conveniente escribir un nuevo libro que comentar en Twitter una de las crisis más importantes en Europa en los últimos 30 años. De paso elimina todos los tweets "incriminatorios". Con esto demuestra tener más seso que el pro-ruso medio.
> 
> El nuevo libro nos narrará el inevitable resultado de la guerra una vez haya terminado. Yatelodijeismo nivel Dios.



Un personaje realmente vomitivo


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estate atento a grupos ecologistas tratando de paralizar ese almacen de Gas, ni cotiza que apareceran sabotajes



NO.
(creo, vamos)
Die Grünen están siendo en estos momentos el partido que más presión está metiendo para enviar armas. Quién te ha visto y quién te ve.


----------



## katiuss (12 Abr 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Yo pienso igual, es que comparas a este con los dos anteriores y no hay color, soy suficientemente mayor para recordarlos bien. Pero es que lo pones al lado de lo que tenemos en España y ya te echas a llorar. Y no estoy a favor precisamente de esta invasión, pero al César lo que es del César, no me extraña que muchos rusos vayan a muerte con él, sobretodo los que vivieron la Perestroika y posterior época, independientemente de la propaganda, que ahí está.



Pareciéndome una abominación lo que está haciendo, la verdad es que muchos de los líderes europeos dan pena... Pero es lo que se está promoviendo socialmente....


----------



## keylargof (12 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Tío, me parece igual de vomitivo que a ti ser un lameculos comunista... Pero a ver si intentamos mantener el respeto a los demás. Lo mismo que se lo digo a anormales que disfrutan con los bombardeos sobre población civil de ucrania te lo comento.
> Si ves que alguien es irrecuperable le ignoras, pero no desees cosas así



Pido disculpas, no me di cuenta de que estábamos en el hilo donde está la gente decente. Pernsaba que era el de los tarados.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Yo pienso igual, es que comparas a este con los dos anteriores y no hay color, soy suficientemente mayor para recordarlos bien. Pero es que lo pones al lado de lo que tenemos en España y ya te echas a llorar. Y no estoy a favor precisamente de esta invasión, pero al César lo que es del César, no me extraña que muchos rusos vayan a muerte con él, sobretodo los que vivieron la Perestroika y posterior época, independientemente de la propaganda, que ahí está.



De la Perestroika y del tan alabado en occidente Gorbachov ningun ruso te va a decir nada, simplemente lo han borrado de su memoria a el y aquella epoca, tuvieron que padecer mucho, si pronuncias su nombre delante de cualquier ruso, se hara el silencio y la conversacion se ha acabado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

Exacto. A eso voy, no van a poner en las recompensas a Predator con vision noctura, a snipers selectos, o una unidad emboscada de stugna-p, o un operador de swichblade en cuando empiecen a usarse. Porque eso rompe la retorica de fase maniaca, necesitas plantear un panorama en el que estas educado que tu superior chatarreria los va a destruir. Un sniper selecto rompe esa fase. Y luego tienes a unidades van a pecho descubierto con las carreteras montando convoyes de 10km pensando que cualquier cosa que aparece en ese folio lo pueden liquidar sin problemas. Entonces aparecen tíos con cuads y javelin, o lluvia nocturna de plomo y se quedan paralizados. 



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## katiuss (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pido disculpas, no me di cuenta de que estábamos en el hilo donde está la gente decente. Pernsaba que era el de los tarados.



Cierto y triste es que cada vez el ratio tarados:normales va en aumento... Pero lo jodido es que es en el foro y fuera...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Una pregunta para reflexionar.
> 
> Imagínate que eres un oligarca ruso, que gana en beneficios limpios unos 2.000 millones al año. O un Estado, que ingresa muchísimo más. No destinarías unos 2 o 3 millones de euros, que para tí son calderilla, para comprar un pequeño ejercito de muertos de hambre que se dediquen a elogiarte y lavar tu imagen por todas las redes sociales?



La triste realidad es que sobran subnormales voluntarios.
Aunque también habrá de lo otro, seguro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



He podido leer en el _Handelsblatt_ que USA también ha negado que Putinia haya destruído los S-300.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## LouCypher (12 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Estupendo. Rusia 6000 nukes, suficientes para cargarse el mundo entero varias veces



Claro! Eso lo entendemos, Putin es el Asperger que en una habitación con el resto de la clase quita la anilla y amenaza con "vamos a morir todos!!"


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Creo que esto merece un hilo para que rabien los putinos. A ver cómo lo justifican.





__





Sergei Beseda, Jefe de inteligencia del FSB mandado prisión de máxima seguridad por el error de Ucrania


Purgas masivas en el FSB, el heredero de la KGB. El jefe mandado a prisión de máxima seguridad en Moscú. Y aquí los putinos prorrusos diciendo que todo va según el plan. Ajedrez. meparto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Antes de 2014 los de Lviv no iban al Donbass, aunque si odiaban a la gente del Este de Ucrania, por ser rusos, o medio rusos, o poco ucranianos.
> 
> Fue a partir del Maidan que se enviaron batallones de ultranacionalistas de la Ucrania Occidental al Este para reprimir a la poblacion local descontenta com el Maidan.
> 
> ...




A ver , lo del 2014 y el maidan en su momento no lo seguí a fondo , pero yo de ucrania me acuerdo de la revolución naranja , del envenamiento de políticos , .... . En 1991 , ya hace mucho tiempo , se hablaba del potencial peligro de yugoslavia , a mi me sonaba a chino que hubiera una guerra civil en europa , que la gente ya vivía muy cómodamente y lo de la 2 GM era cosa de viejos , pues se lió parda entre etnias .

De ucrania nunca oí peligro de balcanización , y aunque tú me vengas con historias de los de lviv no pueden ver a los de donetsk cuando en españa hemos tenido a los vascos matando por toda españa y no ha pasado nada , me suena muuuuy forzado . Más bien forzado por putin .

Y Lviv había pertenecido a polonia , y todos los polacos que conozco odian a rusia . 

Y luego tenemos al denostado Gorbachov , la persona que derruyó a un sistema totalmente ineficaz . Si no fuera por gorbachov esos rusos vivirían en la tecnología de los 60 , aislados en su mundo , sin móviles , ordenadores , haciendo colas de racionamiento y haciendo imposibles por unos pantalones vaqueros ,

Yo pensé que unos tipos cómo los rusos que a pesar del comunismo logró destacar en ciertos campos , sin comunismo lograría ser una potencia industrial ; y míralos , basando su riqueza en exportar petroleos , cómo unos moros cualquiera . Y lo peor no es que no hayan desarrollado una industria potente , lo peor es la aparición de esos oligarcas que despilfarran millones en europa . Yo no sé que tipo de ruso puede estar orgullosa de putin y despreciar a gorbachov , excepto cuatro matados que se corren de gusto al ver un tanque con la bandera de rusia invadiendo países.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>







__





Les explico por que las "negociaciones" entre Ucrania y Mordor siempre fracasan y seguirán fracasando


Obvio en la wuerra la gente muere pero defender tu territorio da un obvio mayor impulso moral Otro problema de los rusos es su pobre equipamiento individual los mandan a una muerte segura con una "Hoya"en la cabeza osea cascos obsoletos y un AK-74 esto es Kharkov hace unas horas caen como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



a la loca esa que la dejen en un refugio de ucranianos unas horas .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> A ver , lo del 2014 y el maidan en su momento no lo seguí a fondo , pero yo de ucrania me acuerdo de la revolución naranja , del envenamiento de políticos , .... . En 1991 , ya hace mucho tiempo , se hablaba del potencial peligro de yugoslavia , a mi me sonaba a chino que hubiera una guerra civil en europa , que la gente ya vivía muy cómodamente y lo de la 2 GM era cosa de viejos , pues se lió parda entre etnias .
> 
> De ucrania nunca oí peligro de balcanización , y aunque tú me vengas con historias de los de lviv no pueden ver a los de donetsk cuando en españa hemos tenido a los vascos matando por toda españa y no ha pasado nada , me suena muuuuy forzado . Más bien forzado por putin .
> 
> ...



Los 90 fueron una oportunidad perdida para Rusia. Creo que sinceramente querían modernizarse y adoptar un sistema capitalista democrático de corte occidental, pero algo falló en el proceso y Putin saboteó el sistema en su beneficio.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




ellos quieren tomar una ciudad y si se resiste la bombardeamos y matamos civiles . Esto ya lo sabemos y también sabemos la reacción : nada ,

Los ucranianos deberían hacer lo mismo , atacar a objetivos militares en ciudades rusas sin miedo a matar civiles ; y para eso necesitan una cosa : misiles .


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

Russian invaders were promised several days of triumphal march, awards and ‘mountains of gold’


----------



## keylargof (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



A esta espía hija de puta habría que arrestarla en cuanto pise la frontera, meterla en un penal militar de mala muerte y tirar la llave de la celda al mar.


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pillo sitio... tenemos que seguir con el noble arte de destripar las deposiciones de zurullov.



Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.



Spoiler: Zurullov en modo genocida



¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.

Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.

¿Para qué queremos integrar a Ucrania en Europa? Son rusos renegados, hay que devolverles su yugo. El que Alemania quiera una colonia en Ucrania no es del interés de España y no es una buena idea. Ya lo intentó Hitler y mira en que acabó. Es más, nuestros enemigos son Alemania y Francia, nos interesa una Rusia fuerte como contrapeso, y desde luego que para nada una Alemania hegemónica.

Después de ver de qué es capaz un estado ucraniano independiente y que siempre va a ser un enemigo de Rusia, la conclusión para Rusia es obvia. Hay que borrar Ucrania de la faz de la tierra, reeducar a sus habitantes y rusificarlos. Es lo mejor para ellos. Y si no quieren ser rusos, que entreguen el oeste a Polonia y que se encargue ella de polonizarlos.

Yo lo siento, pero es la verdad. Ucrania NO puede existir por sí misma. Es un experimento geopolítico fallido, una anti-Rusia empleada como peón de los USA para hacer daño a Rusia. Si quitas la ideología nazi Banderista y el artificial dialecto ucraniano impuesto, no tiene ninguna razón de existir, la población se asimila a Rusia automáticamente. Los "ucranianos" no existen. Es otra revuelta de campesinos, de siervos.

Un Banderastán reducido a la Ucrania del noroeste no es viable económicamente. No sé por qué Rusia tendría que garantizar un estado a unos traidores, asesinos y genocidas.

Ucrania podía haber sido una Portugal respecto a España, o Austria respecto a Alemania, o Bélgica, que es un estado amortiguador totalmente artificial pero que por los avatares de la historia sigue existiendo aunque deberían repartírselo Francia y Holanda, la verdad. Pero bueno, sólo ponía ejemplos de países hermanos que deberían estar unidos pero no, y un ejemplo de que se puede ser un país bi-nacional e independiente.

En serio, no sé qué lógica seguís algunos. Ponte en el lugar del ruso medio, no digamos ya de cualquiera que sea el ocupante del Kremlin. Me estás diciendo que después de partir un gran país en innumerables taifas, por traición de los dirigentes, sin consultar al pueblo, una decisión que sólo ha traído pobreza y guerras. Después de regalarle a unos separatistas, porque eso son los ucranianos, para ser independentistas hay que tener una independencia que nunca tuvieron, no sólo su estado, si no además tres cuartas partes de su territorio son tierras rusas que nunca tuvieron nada que ver con esa esquina llamada Ucrania, que se tiran veinte y pico años ahora que son independientes quejándose de Rusia, parasitándola, oprimiendo a su población rusa, y finalmente empezando una guerra de exterminio contra su propia población y aliándose con los enemigos de Rusia para poner laboratorios de armas biológicas y misiles nucleares a las puertas de Rusia... después de todo eso, ¿pretendes que Rusia tolere por más tiempo la existencia de un estado enemigo?

Es que es una estupidez absurda. Es como pedirle a Franco el 1 de Abril de 1939 que garantice una república soviética de Cataluña "homogénea y viable".

No tiene ningún sentido, rusos y "ucranianos" jamás podrán convivir en paz. Porque los "ucranianos" son sencillamente chusma campesina eterna perdedora de las guerras civiles. Es que no tienen sentimiento nacional, y no es porque lo digo yo, es porque lo decían los propios servicios secretos alemanes y americanos en sus informes sobre la posibilidad de usar a la población de la Ucrania contra Rusia, (luego lo pongo) Que no existía una nación ucraniana, sólo había campesinos resentidos con los "pan" polacos y con los "rojos" (rojos, no rusos, subrayo, los ucranianos se sentían rusos pero no bolcheviques) por quitarles la tierra. El nacionalismo ucraniano, como todos los nacionalismos inventados son pajas mentales de cuatro señoritos burgueses.

Es que ese es el problema de los ucranianos, como con cualquier nacionalismo inventado. Cualquier ruso independientemente de qué hicieran sus antepasados tiene una rica herencia de una nación milenaria, con su historia, su religión, su cultura, sus aportaciones a la humanidad. Una identidad, en suma.

Esos paletos de Galitzia no tienen NADA, ni idioma siquiera, porque chapurreaban un dialecto del ruso. Son descendientes de siervos que eran de carne de cañón para los rebeldes de la casta militar de los cosacos, que eran piratas a caballo, y al contrario que los cosacos, que se asimilaron a Rusia, sucesivos oportunistas en las guerras civiles de Rusia o que se ponían de lado del invasor, así hasta Petliura y Bandera. La diferencia entre cualquier ruso o cualquier otro descendiente de los pueblos de la Unión Soviética es que ellos son descendientes de traidores y criminales genocidas. No pueden vivir con la culpa y la vergüenza, así que por compensación psicológica viven en el eterno rencor del derrotado y convierten a traidores en héroes.

Y lo que es peor, ese victimismo y revanchismo tendrían al menos cierto sentido después de la guerra y durante la Unión Soviética. Pero el problema de los ucranianos es que son independientes desde 1991 y no pueden quejarse de la "opresión" soviética. Los más nazis son los jóvenes que no han vivido el comunismo. Su nazionalismo es completamente artificial y producto del adoctrinamiento y del odio. Lo llevan cultivando décadas y por eso empezaron la guerra en 2014 matando rusos porque sí, porque es lo que les hace felices.

Con esa gente, ¿por qué cojones Rusia tendría que dejarles algo? ¿Qué merecen si no castigo?

Tú ponte en el lugar de los rusos, bueno, basta con que apliques la lógica. Es imposible convivir con alguien que te odia y te matará en cuanto te descuides. Ya es bastante difícil convivir con Polonia, que ya lleva treinta años de independencia y es incapaz de dejar la rusofobia atrás y mirar al futuro, y eso a pesar de que Polonia y Rusia ya no tienen conflictos territoriales y el odio es completamente unidireccional, los rusos pasan de los polacos.

¿Qué hacer con la población de ese estado fallido que es Ucrania?

En estricta justicia, Rusia estaría legitimada a hacerles lo mismo que los ucranazis pretenden con los rusos. Exterminarlos y expulsarlos del territorio. Duro pero justo. No haber empezado la guerra.

Una solución compasiva es reeducar a los que no están comprometidos en crímenes siguiendo el modelo de la desnazificación de Alemania, o hacerlo mejor porque ya vemos que en Alemania no se eliminó el cáncer. O lo que se planteó Stalin, deportar a los de Galitiza y Volinia a Siberia para arrancar el problema de raíz. Romper la cohesión de grupo, o mejor dicho de secta, si los sacas de sus aldeas y los dispersas por toda Rusia , sin vínculos ni raíces en una generación se asimilarían.

Pero dejar un Banderastan independiente no es una solución. Otra cosa es que como mal menor se acepte como solución transitoria porque Putin no tenga las fuerzas ni las ganas de hacer una pacificación tras la guerra civil como hicieron Franco o Tito.

Es una solución tentadora pero simplista. Pensar que si metes a todos los ucranianos que odian a Rusia en su propio territorio van a estar felices y no habrá más conflictos. Un estado democrático y civilizado implica el respeto a la diferencia, la tolerancia y la renuncia a la guerra. "Homogeneidad política" como dices, sólo existe en las dictaduras.

Sí, conseguirías en ese Ucranistán una purga completa de las raíces rusas y una identidad nacional puramente ucraniana, sea lo que sea eso. ¿Y después qué? *No puedes construir un estado civilizado y democrático sobre la base del nazismo*. Tal estado jamás estaría en paz con Rusia. Se retroalimentaría en el revanchismo por haber "perdido" el territorio de la "Gran Ucrania" de 1991 y sólo pensaría en volver a la guerra para recuperar su "paraíso perdido".

No sé qué os pasa a la gente que piensa como tú en ese esquema simplista e infantil de "pobrecitos ucranianos que tienen que tener su propia casita". No, ni hablar, en la vida uno sólo tiene lo que toma y puede conservar con las armas. Y maldita la gracia que les debe hacer a los rusos la idea de regalar, OTRA VEZ, a un enemigo una base para que les hagan la guerra.

No sé hasta dónde llegarán los rusos y si quedará un trozo de Ucranistán mantenido por los americanos como hicieron con Taiwan y Corea del Sur, pero sí sé que llevará a más guerras. A lo mejor no se puede acabar con el problema definitivamente esta vez, pero si no se puede retornar toda la Pequeña Rusia, un buen compromiso es que la Galitzia se la queden los polacos y que hagan ellos el trabajo sucio.

Pero vamos, yo creo que entre el declive demográfico, y la emigración de los ukros que no quieren ser rusos a Europa, el problema se puede solucionar sin necesidad de limpieza étnica ni deportaciones a Siberia. Eso sí, Ucrania va a quedar hecha un erial despoblado. Yo que Rusia alentaría la colonización mediante el retorno de emigrantes y la emigración de los rusos de Kazajistán.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Y tú más". No tienes otro argumento que ese? Tómatelo mas en serio, joder, que esto no es el foro general de la Guerra!




El argumento es que no sabes que contestar a la sencilla pregunta de porqué con Rusia os rasgais las vestiduras cuando invade un pais pero con los USA no lo haces. Mira que es sencilla la pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## Casino (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si esto que escribe Hijodeputov no es apología del genocidio, que baje Dios y lo vea.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ignoran incluso a sus propios muertos, son sólo números para ellos



Es escoria turcomongola sin ningún tipo de decoro, seguro que si se los mandan estos bandarras se montan una barbacoa


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de Ruben Gisbert es de traca. Tanto ir de purista de la democracia, de regenerador, de trevijanista y decir lo buena que era la democracia de EEUU.... para acabar de tonto útil de un autócrata. Manda huevos.




exactamente igual que el 'luchador por la verdad' Snowden, al cual parece haberle comido la lengua el gato


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Invadir paises no es lo que hacía USA y la OTAN en Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Grenada o Siria? ¿Llorabas tan amargamente cuando eran esos quienes invadían?
> 
> Saludos.



Y tu defendias a los invadidos, llorabas tanto por los ofensores? A que no? Cada cual se arrima al ascua que más le calienta, tu te arrimas a dictadores rusos, Iraquis etc, el se acerca a occidente.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Un personaje realmente vomitivo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022128



Es increíble que este hijo de puta no esté en chirona por alta traición.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania era inevitable, la unica pregunta era ¿cuando?, Boba la cago hace 8 años, le pillaron con los pantalones bajados y perdio su oportunidad, despues del impas de Trumpo, que pasaba de Ucrania, y con la victoria de Biden iba a haber guerra si o si, y penso, mejor ataco yo primero, con un plan lamentable, Z, que culminaba 8 años de despropositos despues de la unica mano que jugo bien, Crimea.



Solo era inevitable porque Boba la empezó en 2014 y la quería terminar. No hay más razones para esta guerra. Todo lo demás son pajas mentales para justificarla.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este hijo de puta merece una buena paliza y que lo enchironen. Cuándo se de cuenta que los ucranianos son la nación europea que pidió protección a Polonia contra LA HORDA, y que él está apoyando a un imperio genocida, criminal, drogadicto, borracho, pedrastra y extorsionador heredero de la misma HORDA DE ORO, le va a dar un ataque al corazón.

Ucrania ha sido más tiempo parte de Polonia y Lituania que de LA HORDA
A la mínima los ucranianos han pedido su independencia frente a LA HORDA genocida que lleva intentando masacrarles y eliminarles como explica Zurullov durante 300 años (en la guerra civil rusa, todos los ucranianos piden su independencia tras un siglo de genocidio ruso).
Stalin cuando provoca una escasez agraria trata a los ucranianos como si fueran Kazajos o del Kirguistán, es decir, COMO UNA MINORÍA A ERRADICAR PARA UNIFICAR LA ETNIA DE LA HORDA DE ORO EN UNA
En 1991 el 92% de los ucranianos deciden mandar a la mierda a LA HORDA, y los únicos que votan en contra son los turcomongoles que la URSS mandó allí para colonizar el país y acabar con ucrania
Zurullov es un ignorante, un genocida en potencia y UN CRIMINAL, y si no le meten pronto en la cárcel seguirá intoxicando a la gente con propaganda para justificar UN GENOCIDIO.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Si esto que escribe Hijodeputov no es apología del genocidio, que baje Dios y lo vea.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Se atreve a mentar a Corea del Sur y a Taiwan. Es así de retrasado.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)

Russian spy chief ‘thrown in jail’ as Vladimir Putin ‘turns on security officials’


Sergei Beseda said to have been moved to high-security prison amid concerns over leaks about Russia’s faltering war effort




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## gargamelix (12 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> exactamente igual que el 'luchador por la verdad' Snowden, al cual parece haberle comido la lengua el gato



Hombre, no. Es mucho más digno llamarte a silencio que ser un altavoz propagandístico de Putin sin el menor escrúpulo. No es igual.



lowfour dijo:


> Russian spy chief ‘thrown in jail’ as Vladimir Putin ‘turns on security officials’
> 
> 
> Sergei Beseda said to have been moved to high-security prison amid concerns over leaks about Russia’s faltering war effort
> ...



Pego aquí mi respuesta a eso en otro hilo:

En Crimea 2014 compraron todo el ejercito ucraniano destacado en la peninsula y a los cargos políticos relevantes antes de tomarla. Fue un desfile y los mandos ucranianos comprados pasaron a integrar el ejército ruso teniendo la jubilación asegurada. En el FSB hicieron un trabajo excelente para el emperador.

Pero claro, si te engañan dos veces de la misma forma la culpa es tuya. Esta vez tanto el ejército como los políticos de Kiev tenían eso previsto y contaban con ayuda de inteligencia occidental y esta vez los engañados fueron los rusos. El emperador montó en colera y no fue teatro, realmente estaba muy cabreado con el FSB.

Además hay rumores muy fuertes de que una parte importante del presupuesto destinado a la compra de voluntades en Ucrania incluso no llegó nunca allí, se lo quedaron mandos del FSB que también querían un yate en el Mediterraneo lleno de chortinas, hoyga ustec. No todos han tenido la suerte de Beseda, según parece algunos miembros del FSB han perdido la sana costumbre de respirar por deseos del emperador.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)

El periódico alemán Die Welt contrata a la rusa del cartel ...............


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El argumento es que no sabes que contestar a la sencilla pregunta de porqué con Rusia os rasgais las vestiduras cuando invade un pais pero con los USA no lo haces. Mira que es sencilla la pregunta.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y tú qué coño sabes si nos rasgamos las vestidura o no? Si no recuerdo mal, en España hubo manifestaciones masivas en contra de la guerra de Irak en 2003, y las encuestas hablaban de algo así como un 90% de la gente en contra de la invasión. Siempre he oído críticas anti-USA, muchas de ellas totalmente justificadas. Recuerdo críticas feroces contra Guantánamo, incluso internas.

Lo que no recuerdo que haya pasado nunca es un fanatismo como el que hay ahora mismo pro-Putin en favor de USA. No recuerdo que hubiese decenas de CMs o lamebotas de Obama/Bush justificando sus invasiones, y mucho menos gente justificando o negando las torturas de Abu Ghraib (cuyos perpetradores fueron a la cárcel, por cierto. Hay algún soltado ruso detenido por crimen de guerra?) Tampoco recuerdo foreros defendiendo la "americanización" de Afganistán o Irak, o mucho menos llevar a cabo un genocidio para reemplazar las poblaciones locales por europeos o americanos blancos.

Si algo es característico de esta invasión es la ingente cantidad de foreros, twuiteros, youtubers y similares defendiendo a una potencia nuclear mientras invade, saquea, viola, secuestra niños y comete crímenes de guerra de todo pelaje.

Eres tú el que debería responder tu pregunta: ¿por qué defiendes la agresión rusa pero condenas agresiones USA/OTAN que fueron bastante menos mortíferas que esta?


----------



## Cuscarejo (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Chico deja ya de utiilizar el eufemismo de "exclusion aerea" para definir atacar al ejercito ruso, es que pareces ruso con sus eufemismos de "operaciom especial".



Deja de decir tonterías, que no quedas más que en evidencia cada vez que tecleas algo, a nivel de conceptos y gramatical.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En este hilo hablan de que el Kremlin está invirtiendo en aumentar sus CMs en el mundo hispano, solo así se entiende la situación del foro



Empezando por calopez, Chinchetero mayor de la cofradía del putiniano.


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> No sé qué os pasa a la gente que piensa como tú en ese esquema simplista e infantil de "pobrecitos ucranianos que tienen que tener su propia casita". No, ni hablar, en la vida uno sólo tiene lo que toma y puede conservar con las armas.



Pues que alguien me diga si con esta lógica no puedes liarte a hostias con todo lo que se antoje. Cambias ucranianos por polacos, finlandeses, letones, estonios, lituanos, suecos... y es lo mismo. "En la vida uno solo tiene lo que toma y puede conservar con las armas".

Zhukov nos lo está diciendo: si queremos mantener nuestra independencia frente a los rusos, solo cabe conservarlo con las armas, porque no atienden a ningún otro tipo de lógica. Los rusos son ya un perro rabioso con el que no cabe apaciguamiento, ni medicación, ni razón, ellos mismos nos lo están diciendo. Si no te puedes defender con las armas, serás atacado.


----------



## ELVR (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Una pregunta para reflexionar.
> 
> Imagínate que eres un oligarca ruso, que gana en beneficios limpios unos 2.000 millones al año. O un Estado, que ingresa muchísimo más. No destinarías unos 2 o 3 millones de euros, que para tí son calderilla, para comprar un pequeño ejercito de muertos de hambre que se dediquen a elogiarte y lavar tu imagen por todas las redes sociales?



¿A alguien le suena los narco-corridos o los narcorridos? (que de las 2 maneras los he visto)

Con el gangsta-rap creo que pasaba lo mismo.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Madre mía que estropicio. Y en 1 mes. Yo creo que una catástrofe militar así no tiene precedentes. Menudo hatajo de inútiles.



Y esta noticia es vieja. En la última semana y media han cascado alguno más.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania firmó un decreto cancelando el reclutamiento de primavera y anunciando la desmovilización de los reclutas previamente reclutados.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)

Una purga masiva “estalinista” de la inteligencia secreta rusa está en marcha después de que más de 100 agentes fueron destituidos de sus trabajos y el jefe del departamento responsable de Ucrania fue enviado a prisión.


----------



## Cuscarejo (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Antes de 2014 los de Lviv no iban al Donbass, aunque si odiaban a la gente del Este de Ucrania, por ser rusos, o medio rusos, o poco ucranianos.
> 
> Fue a partir del Maidan que se enviaron batallones de ultranacionalistas de la Ucrania Occidental al Este para reprimir a la poblacion local descontenta com el Maidan.
> 
> ...



¿Imperio "austrohumgaro" hasta 1945? No sé con qué te pegaba primero una hostia, si con una enciclopedia de historia o con un diccionario.
Desgraciado.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



La primera ministra finlandesa dijo en Bruselas una vez que los españoles éramos un panda de vagos que teníamos que apretarnos el cinturón y hacer muchos sacrificios.

No veo por qué España tiene que aceptar su adhesión a la OTAN. Yo creo que los finlandeses también pueden hacer muchos sacrificios, en este caso, militares.


----------



## ELVR (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> NO.
> (creo, vamos)
> Die Grünen están siendo en estos momentos el partido que más presión está metiendo para enviar armas. Quién te ha visto y quién te ve.



La fe del converso


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿Imperio "austrohumgaro" hasta 1945? No sé con qué te pegaba primero una hostia, si con una enciclopedia de historia o con un diccionario.
> Desgraciado.



Deberias utilizar la enciclopedia para leer, no para pegar a la gente, no es para eso.

Despues de la caida de la Rus de Kiev (1240) la parte occidental de Ucrania se conformo en el Principado de Galitzia-Volnia, el cual a mediados del siglo XIV fue absorbido por el reino de Polonia. 

Tras las particiones de Polonia formo parte del Imperio Austro-Hungaro, de hecho fueron estos los que estimularon inicialmente el nacionalismo ucraniano en la zona para contraponerlo al nacionalismo polaco, 

Solo vivieron bajo el mismo estado que el resto de ucranianos y rusos con la URSS en la IIGM con el corrimiento de fronteras hacia el Oeste.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este hombre cada día que pasa y ve que Zelensky sigue en Kiev, escribe alegatos más claros en defensa del genocidio. Ya no sé qué barbaridades va a acabar escribiendo dentro de un mes. Luego recojo yo en un super hilo todas estas paridas casi delictivas, la gente se burla de él y lo llama genocida, y se va a llorar a Calopez porque es que se ha montado una persecución contra él en el foro.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Solo era inevitable porque Boba la empezó en 2014 y la quería terminar. No hay más razones para esta guerra. Todo lo demás son pajas mentales para justificarla.



La guerra de Ucrania era inevitable desde el momento en que Ucrania se convierte en un proxy de ataque de USA/UK a Eurasia y Europa, teniendo dentro a millones de rusos/rusofilos oprimidos por el nuevo poder y siendo una guerra con una relaccion coste/beneficio inmejorable para USA/UK, la oportunidad de golpear a coste casi nulo a Rusia, Europa y China, era imposible que no hubiese guerra.

Putin solo ha elegido el momento, mal, y la forma, fatal.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@calopez, ¿tú me puedes explicar que la poli te pidiera datos de EnriquePC y no te los pida de la apología del genocidio que fomenta tu foro a diario? En RT nunca se atrevieron a tanto.


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este hombre cada día que pasa y ve que Zelensky sigue en Kiev, escribe alegatos más claros en defensa del genocidio. Ya no sé que barbaridades va a acabar escribiendo dentro de un mes. Luego recojo yo en un super hilo todas estas paridas casi delictivas, la gente se burla de él y lo llama genocida, y se va a llorar a Calopez porque es que se ha montado una persecución contra él en el foro.



calopez o el que gestione su cuenta, ya ha chapado el foro a nuevos ciberbrigadistas

lo de la apología del genocidio igual tiene algo que ver, pero siguen sin hacer limpieza de esos hilos y de las cuentas que los producen

agarraos porque si el cierre de nuevas cuentas tiene que ver con lo segundo, posiblemente es porque la fiscalía o alguien ha dado ya aviso y lo siguiente es chapar el foro entero


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Una purga masiva “estalinista” de la inteligencia secreta rusa está en marcha después de que más de 100 agentes fueron destituidos de sus trabajos y el jefe del departamento responsable de Ucrania fue enviado a prisión.



Fue el director de la Cia a Moscú decirles a sus "colegas" rusos lo de la invasión y estos no sabían nada.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania era inevitable desde el momento en que Ucrania se convierte en un proxy de ataque de USA/UK a Eurasia y Europa, teniendo dentro a millones de rusos/rusofilos oprimidos por el nuevo poder y siendo una guerra con una relaccion coste/beneficio inmejorable para USA/UK, la oportunidad de golpear a coste casi nulo a Rusia, Europa y China, era imposible que no hubiese guerra.
> 
> Putin solo ha elegido el momento, mal, y la forma, fatal.




y bla bla bla , deja ya la mierda de lo del ataque preventivo . ¿preventivo? Si los ucranianos han estado meses viendo cómo los rusos acercaban millares de soldados a sus fronteras y no hicieran nada . Ucrania debería haber atacado a todas esas concentraciones de soldados rusos en cuanto pudo ; y no lo hizo . Si lo hubiera hecho ni de coña llegan a kerson ni a mariupol .

manda huevos , además llamando nazi a todos los contrarios ; y a las primeras de cambio hacen lo que hizo el nazi hitler , lanzar un ataque preventivo cómo en 1939 .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La primera ministra finlandesa dijo en Bruselas una vez que los españoles éramos un panda de vagos que teníamos que apretarnos el cinturón y hacer muchos sacrificios.
> 
> No veo por qué España tiene que aceptar su adhesión a la OTAN. Yo creo que los finlandeses también pueden hacer muchos sacrificios, en este caso, militares.



Lo desconocía, tienes enlace?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania era inevitable desde el momento en que Ucrania se convierte en un proxy de ataque de USA/UK a Eurasia y Europa, teniendo dentro a millones de rusos/rusofilos oprimidos por el nuevo poder y siendo una guerra con una relaccion coste/beneficio inmejorable para USA/UK, la oportunidad de golpear a coste casi nulo a Rusia, Europa y China, era imposible que no hubiese guerra.
> 
> Putin solo ha elegido el momento, mal, y la forma, fatal.



¿Pero de verdad te crees las cosas que escribes?


----------



## TAKA (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Espero que el foro esté monitoreado y las IPs de los malnacidos que colaboran con el enemigo en manos de la inteligencia del Ejercito.
> 
> Esta escoria no se puede ir de rositas



Viendo las opiniones de ciertos ex militares españoles no tengo muy claro qué interesará más a la inteligencia del ejército, si las ips de los pro-putin o las de los anti-putin...


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lo desconocía, tienes enlace?



Esta es la noticia oficial. Luego en algún confidencial salieron las palabras concretas de la señora.









Sánchez añadió más tensión a la cumbre europea al enfadar a la primera ministra de Finlandia con sus reproches


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, añadió aún más tensión a la cumbre europea para negociar el fondo de recuperación tras el covid-19 cuando en una cena el domingo por la noche con los otros líderes europeos aprovechó para reprochar a los países 'frugales' que quisieran disminuir la...



www.eleconomista.es






Creo que finlandia no está bien en la OTAN.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> y bla bla bla , deja ya la mierda de lo del ataque preventivo . ¿preventivo? Si los ucranianos han estado meses viendo cómo los rusos acercaban millares de soldados a sus fronteras y no hicieran nada . Ucrania debería haber atacado a todas esas concentraciones de soldados rusos en cuanto pudo ; y no lo hizo . Si lo hubiera hecho ni de coña llegan a kerson ni a mariupol .
> 
> manda huevos , además llamando nazi a todos los contrarios ; y a las primeras de cambio hacen lo que hizo el nazi hitler , lanzar un ataque preventivo cómo en 1939 .



Esa es la parte de la informacion que te llega, sesgada.

Quien empezo a acumular tropas en el Donbass hace 1 año fue Ucrania, tras la victoria de Biden en las elecciones, porque ahora ya tenian el ok de Washington para un asalto final al Donbass (un ok que no tenian de Trump), los rusos empezaron a moverse despues al ver que la guerra ya iba a ser inevitable, todos los llamamientos que hicieron en ese tiempo a Occidente para evitarlo cayeron en saco roto.

Yo de hecho estaba en Ucrania cuando gano Biden, recuerdo hablar con un amigo y decirle, ahora si que va a haber guerra aqui, y no me equivoque, hasta tuve suerte con los plazos, sali de Ucrania una semana antes de que empezase la guerra.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad te crees las cosas que escribes?



¿Eres capaz de rebatir algo de lo que escribo o te vas a quedar en el chascarrillo facil de barra de bar?.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Eres capaz de rebatir algo de lo que escribo o te vas a quedar en el chascarrillo facil de barra de bar?.



No se, es que me pides que rebata El seños de los anillos. No puedo rebatir obras de fantasía. Te puedo dar una opinión de si la historia que te inventas es buena o mala. Que ya te digo que es muy mala. Las conspiraciones molan un rato, pero cuando se las da tantos niveles de subconspiracion ralla.

Todos los países que han estado baja la órbita rusa han salido por pies tan rápido como han podido. Si crees que la OTAN o la UE tienen las más mínimas ganas de meterse con Rusia (Y sus 6000 armas nucleares)... Pues chico.


----------



## Cuscarejo (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Deberias utilizar la enciclopedia para leer, no para pegar a la gente, no es para eso.
> 
> Despues de la caida de la Rus de Kiev (1240) la parte occidental de Ucrania se conformo en el Principado de Galitzia-Volnia, el cual a mediados del siglo XIV fue absorbido por el reino de Polonia.
> 
> ...



Yo también sé copiar y pegar, pero eso te lo tenías que haber leído antes de escribir a lo tonto. Y las fechas, Juan, las feeeeechas.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> A ver , lo del 2014 y el maidan en su momento no lo seguí a fondo , pero yo de ucrania me acuerdo de la revolución naranja , del envenamiento de políticos , .... . En 1991 , ya hace mucho tiempo , se hablaba del potencial peligro de yugoslavia , a mi me sonaba a chino que hubiera una guerra civil en europa , que la gente ya vivía muy cómodamente y lo de la 2 GM era cosa de viejos , pues se lió parda entre etnias .
> 
> De ucrania nunca oí peligro de balcanización , y aunque tú me vengas con historias de los de lviv no pueden ver a los de donetsk cuando en españa hemos tenido a los vascos matando por toda españa y no ha pasado nada , me suena muuuuy forzado . Más bien forzado por putin .
> 
> ...



Yo si lo segui bastante por cuestiones personales.

Recuerdo que una vez que triunfo el golpe, la primera medida legislativa que tomo un parlamento semivacio, los diputados del mayoritario partido de las regiones no estaban presentes por cuestiones obvias (habia miles de simpatizantes de Pravy Sektor y Sboboda en las puertas del edificio) fue anular la ley de lenguas que otorgaba co-oficialidad al ruso en las regiones del sur y el este, donde es el idioma mayoritario de la poblacion o incluso el unico.

Recuerdo bien esto porque incluso un periodico tan maidanero como EL PAIS publico una editorial criticando esto en modo, hey hey chicos, mas suaves, disimulad un poco...

Despues vinieron los levantamientos de la poblacion en las regiones del Sur y el Este (Crimea, Donbass, kharkov, Odessa..) y el nuevo poder en Kiev empezon entonces a mandar partidas de ultras del Oeste de Ucrania a esas regiones para reprimir a los que protestaban, Pravy Sektor, batallon Azov, Batallon Dnipro (Kolomovski), etc...


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Abr 2022)

Héroes de Mariupol.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los 90 fueron una oportunidad perdida para Rusia. Creo que sinceramente querían modernizarse y adoptar un sistema capitalista democrático de corte occidental, pero algo falló en el proceso y Putin saboteó el sistema en su beneficio.



Los 90 fueron una epoca fascinante en Rusia, pero tambien muy caotica, mafiosa y problematica, Putin puso orden despues del caos de la Perestroika y los 90, por eso los rusos tienen miedo de terminar con Putin, por el recuerdo de aquellos años.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El argumento es que no sabes que contestar a la sencilla pregunta de porqué con Rusia os rasgais las vestiduras cuando invade un pais pero con los USA no lo haces. Mira que es sencilla la pregunta.
> 
> Saludos.



Más vale que tengo más moral que el extremo del Alcoyano, que tiraba los corners y luego iba a rematar de cabeza.

USA y la URSS invadieron Afganistán y luego tuvieron que salir con el rabo entre las piernas. Lo mismo los yankees con otros países. Pero nunca pretendieron apropiarselos y asimilar su población.

Es que Rusia ha invadido un país que considera hermano, y prácticamente lo es, de su misma raza, lengua, cultura y religión. A sangre y fuego, dejando las ciudades en escombros, como Mariupol.

Es como si EEUU invadiera Canadá y estuviese noche y día bombardeando Montreal y Otawa, porque la quiere agregar a su imperio.

Y encima cada vez están diciendo más que los ucranianos no merecen tener una nación ni existir como pueblo, prácticamente dicen que hay que aniquilarlos porque son todos nazis. Hasta ahí ha llegado la paranoia.

Pero ya sé que a tí esto te la suda, seguís con la matraca que en el Donbass hubo un genocidio (desmentido por cualquier estamento mínimamente serio) y por eso Putin tiene derecho a asolar Ucrania y anexionarsela.

Pero lo va a tener muy jodido y los talibanes como tú vais a padecer de ansiedad durante lustros. La ansiedad es muy mala y origina muchas enfermedades. Vais a ver cómo el pueblo ucraniano se defiende como pocas veces lo ha hecho otra nación en la historia. Y Putin acabará llevando a Rusia a la bancarrota y la inanidad. Vais a perder y lo sabes, estas en lado equivocado junto a los escrementos del planeta, Venezuela, Siria, Corea del Norte, Eritrea y Biolorrusia (únicos países que votaron en contra de la condena a Rusia). Nos vemos en el foro.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Yo también sé copiar y pegar, pero eso te lo tenías que haber leído antes de escribir a lo tonto. Y las fechas, Juan, las feeeeechas.



Cuscarejo no seas tonto, o al menos no lo hagas tan evidente, ya se perfectamente que el imperio austro hungaro termino antes de 1945 y que el occidente de Ucrania volvio a ser parte del nuevo estado polaco que recupero su independencia.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Héroes de Mariupol.



Héroes y heroína, me pareció ver. Defensores de la cultura y civilización Europea frente a las gentes del este.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Una purga masiva “estalinista” de la inteligencia secreta rusa está en marcha después de que más de 100 agentes fueron destituidos de sus trabajos y el jefe del departamento responsable de Ucrania fue enviado a prisión.



Como siempre todo debe formar parte del plan. Manda cojones que a estas alturas alguien defienda que la ocupación de Ucrania es un éxito.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> fue anular la ley de lenguas que otorgaba co-oficialidad al ruso en las regiones del sur y el este, donde es el idioma mayoritario de la poblacion o incluso el unico.



Esa ley que se inventó Yanukovich en 2012 sin ningún consenso, y que le daba al ruso un status similar al ucraniano hasta en regiones donde solo había un 10% de rusoparlantes? Y dices que estaba bien aquello? Deja ya de enredar el hilo con tus mierdas


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Abr 2022)

Ucrania, desde su "independencia" y hasta justo antes de la guerra, ya había perdido 10 millones de habitantes (7 millones con destino a Rusia y 3 con destino a Europa).
Ese país se lo rifan las potencias imperiales, por eso les interesa a TODOS que sea débil internamente.









Ucrania - Población 2021


Ucrania cerró 2021 con una población de 40.997.698 personas, lo que supone un descenso de 421.019 personas, 1.286.254 mujeres y 1.109.610 hombres, respecto a 2020, en el que la población fue de 41.418.717 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com





Los otanistas y rusófilos, todos ESTATÓLATRAS e imperialistas, están de acuerdo en la existencia de imperios, incluido el "español" en su momento, pero luego lloran y patalean cuando el ESTADO, es decir, las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, hacen lo que tienen que hacer mirando por sus intereses, que no es otra cosa que someter al PUEBLO, ya sea con guerras o con BIENESTAR.

Algún día os daréis cuenta de que el BIENESTARISMO es la mayor arma de destrucción masiva de la CONDICIÓN HUMANA... pero para entonces será tarde (ya estaréis siendo empujados a la fosa común de la historia).


----------



## McNulty (12 Abr 2022)

Lo del testeo de material lo decía no por lo chatarra soviética mecanizada (que viéndolo de forma práctica, les viene hasta bien a los rusos desprenderse de ella) sino por sistemas anti-dron, misiles, guerra electrónica, control remoto etc..es una tecnología que a los rusos les está viniendo muy bien probar límites.

La situación ahora mismo es la de una ucrania arrasada (que no conquistada) en prácticamente todo el este. Salvo algunas zonas del donbass y karkhov lo han dejado como un solar los rusos. Todo el aprovisionamiento ucraniano se ha trasladado a Poltava y Dnipro a la espera de los refuerzos de material otan, que supongo que irá acompañado de la tropa ukra que se quedo para la defensa del norte de Kiev. Al margen de reservistas civiles que solo hacen bulto y son carne fresca para los chechenos.

Yo creo que Rusia necesita algo más para poder vender esta operación en casa, una victoria pírrica después de sanciones brutales durante años, no sé si se darán por satisfechos los rusos. Es cierto que ha conseguido desmilitarizar todo el este en un 60%, 70%? y que ha dejado inutilizadas centenas de infraestructuras militares ukras, pero el tema del donbass no lo ha cerrado aún, y en karkov tienen otro frente importante (que parece que putin lo está reforzando). Si las negociaciones siguen estancadas, puede que Putin se esté planteando una zona de influencia rusa en todo el sureste del río Dniéper, es una frontera natural perfecta y fácil de defender a la larga con el río de por medio. Ahí metes todo el territorio que hoy controla rusia.

Quizá veamos una jugada por parte de los rusos en los próximos días. Aprovechando que todo el foco de atención de la otan lo están poniendo en el donbass, quizá lancen alguna ofensiva por el norte (karkov) o por el sur (zaporizhia). Esta última sería estratégicamente muy interesante controlarla. Además ya con Mariupol en las últimas, puedes ir liberando tropas para ir dirección Dnipro.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa ley que se inventó Yanukovich en 2012 sin ningún consenso, y que le daba al ruso un status similar al ucraniano hasta en regiones donde solo había un 10% de rusoparlantes? Y dices que estaba bien aquello? Deja ya de enredar el hilo con tus mierdas



¿No considera usted que el ruso merecia ser lengua cooficial en regiones como Kharkov, Donetks,Luganks, Odessa, Crimea, etc..?.

Por cierto unas semanas antes de que empezase la guerra, el democrata Zelensky saco una ley por la que cualquier medio de comunicacion en Ucrania tenia que ser en ucraniano o al menos ser traducida al ucraniano, de cumplir esta ley estaban exentas el ingles y las lenguas de la UE.

Por esta ley uno puede ir a Ucrania y abrir un periodico en portugues o en flamenco...pero no en ruso.

¿No es razonable que millones de personas en el sur y este de Ucrania quieran separarse de ese pais?.


----------



## Cuscarejo (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cuscarejo no seas tonto, o al menos no lo hagas tan evidente, ya se perfectamente que el imperio austro hungaro termino antes de 1945 y que el occidente de Ucrania volvio a ser parte del nuevo estado polaco que recupero su independencia.



Tú no sabes ni a tocino cuando te frotan con un jamón.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Esa es la parte de la informacion que te llega, sesgada.
> 
> Quien empezo a acumular tropas en el Donbass hace 1 año fue Ucrania, tras la victoria de Biden en las elecciones, porque ahora ya tenian el ok de Washington para un asalto final al Donbass (un ok que no tenian de Trump), los rusos empezaron a moverse despues al ver que la guerra ya iba a ser inevitable, todos los llamamientos que hicieron en ese tiempo a Occidente para evitarlo cayeron en saco roto.
> 
> Yo de hecho estaba en Ucrania cuando gano Biden, recuerdo hablar con un amigo y decirle, ahora si que va a haber guerra aqui, y no me equivoque, hasta tuve suerte con los plazos, sali de Ucrania una semana antes de que empezase la guerra.



Ya , claro Ucrania quería recuperar el donbass ; a quien se le ocurre .

Ucrania no malmete y se pone a tocar los cojones en las regiones rusas al lado de ucrania . Esto es lo que hizo putin en 2014 cuando en kiev ocurrió el maidan , que te guste o no es un asunto interno de ucrania . De igual forma cuando ieltsin hizo el golpe del 1993 era motivo para que japón ocupara las kuriles .


Ucrania tenía y tiene todo el derecho de recuperar una región que aunque no te guste es parte de ucrania , de lo contrario también japón consigue unas bombas nucleares y luego ocupa las kuriles , a ver si esto le gusta a putin . 

Cuando Ukrania ha peleado por el donbass , no ha metido misilazos en moscú . Ahora resulta que los prorrusos para luchar por el donbass tienen la potestad de bombardear kiev . 

Y tanto miedo a que Ucrania se meta en la Otan ; que peligroso . La otan es un peligro para rusia uuuuuy . La otan ahora tiene el momento y la excusa para destrozar toda rusia . Lo he dicho varias veces , además de javelin les das unos cientos de misiles a ucrania y en un día destrozan toda la infraestructura militar de rusia , sus refinerías y sus yacimentos de gas ; y sin casi matar a ningún civil . Pues no , la malvada otan ni a esto se atreve .


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esa ley que se inventó Yanukovich en 2012 sin ningún consenso, y que le daba al ruso un status similar al ucraniano hasta en regiones donde solo había un 10% de rusoparlantes? Y dices que estaba bien aquello? Deja ya de enredar el hilo con tus mierdas



Lo del consenso no lo entiendo,era el presidente legitimo que habia ganado las elecciones en 2010 ante miles de observadores internacionales, su partido tenia mayoria por ser el mas votado y la ley tenia el apoyo de casi toda la poblaccion del sur y este de Ucrania que es mayoritariamente rusoparlante o incluso exclusivamente rusoparlante.

La ley era contestada por los ultras ucranianos, mayoritarios en el Oeste del pais.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La primera ministra finlandesa dijo en Bruselas una vez que los españoles éramos un panda de vagos que teníamos que apretarnos el cinturón y hacer muchos sacrificios.
> 
> No veo por qué España tiene que aceptar su adhesión a la OTAN. Yo creo que los finlandeses también pueden hacer muchos sacrificios, en este caso, militares.



Pues van a firmar la adhesión en Madrid, sería buen momento para recordárselo.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)

Parece que han caído. Independientemente de si son nazis o no (yo no lo soy, obviamente), le han echado un par de huevos. Espero que los traten con dignidad y no los ejecuten rastreramente.

COGER CON PINZAS obviamente. Puede ser agit-prop putiniano.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Ya , claro Ucrania quería recuperar el donbass ; a quien se le ocurre .
> 
> Ucrania no malmete y se pone a tocar los cojones en las regiones rusas al lado de ucrania . Esto es lo que hizo putin en 2014 cuando en kiev ocurrió el maidan , que te guste o no es un asunto interno de ucrania . De igual forma cuando ieltsin hizo el golpe del 1993 era motivo para que japón ocupara las kuriles .
> 
> ...



Quien malmetio en Ucrania fueron las potencias occidentales apoyando el nacionalismo ultra de la Ucrania occidental para oprimir a la Ucrania del Sur y Oriental dando un golpe de estado para ello, Rusia fue pillada por sorpresa y respondio poco, tarde y mal (excepto en el tema de crimea que si lo hicieron bien).

Cogete la lista de los muertos en el Maidan, esta en wikipedia, mira sus lugares de nacimiento, y veras que ni el 5 % eran del este o sur de Ucrania y comparalo con los que eran del Oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)

Paco ejército.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)

Russia warns Sweden, Finland against joining NATO


Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov told reporters: "We have repeatedly said that the alliance remains a tool geared towards confrontation."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que han caído. Independientemente de si son nazis o no (yo no lo soy, obviamente), le han echado un par de huevos. Espero que los traten con dignidad y no los ejecuten rastreramente.
> 
> COGER CON PINZAS obviamente. Puede ser agit-prop putiniano.



Los héroes no tienen que ser necesariamente buenas personas. Esta frase no es mía, es de Arturo Pérez Reverte.


----------



## Chaini (12 Abr 2022)

Dejo un video sobre los envenenamientos en Mariupol pido disculpas si lo habéis subido ya.




Los afectados por la propagación de una sustancia venenosa de origen desconocido por parte del enemigo en la ciudad de Mariupol se encuentran en un estado relativamente satisfactorio. El contacto de los civiles con la sustancia fue mínimo, debido a que el epicentro de la lesión se encontraba a cierta distancia de la ubicación de las personas. Los soldados estaban un poco más cerca. Sin embargo, ahora es imposible explorar completamente el lugar de los hechos, debido al fuego enemigo, porque los rusos continúan llevando a cabo la táctica de ocultar sus propios crímenes. El video muestra a un soldado en condición moderada. Los otros dos están bajo supervisión médica constante. Entre los civiles heridos, una anciana se encuentra en las peores condiciones Los principales síntomas de las víctimas: enrojecimiento de la cara, aumento de la presión arterial, sequedad y acidez estomacal en la orofaringe, membranas mucosas de los ojos. Hasta el momento, se sabe que sustancias venenosas o sustancias venenosas potentes, predominantemente de acción asfixiante, fueron utilizadas por el enemigo. Regimiento "Azov".





Ahhh


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que han caído. Independientemente de si son nazis o no (yo no lo soy, obviamente), le han echado un par de huevos. Espero que los traten con dignidad y no los ejecuten rastreramente.
> 
> COGER CON PINZAS obviamente. Puede ser agit-prop putiniano.



Yo no me rendiría a esa gentuza para que luego les maten de mala manera. 

Me parece raro que se rindan. Debe ser fake.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Yo si lo segui bastante por cuestiones personales.
> 
> Recuerdo que una vez que triunfo el golpe, la primera medida legislativa que tomo un parlamento semivacio, los diputados del mayoritario partido de las regiones no estaban presentes por cuestiones obvias (habia miles de simpatizantes de Pravy Sektor y Sboboda en las puertas del edificio) fue anular la ley de lenguas que otorgaba co-oficialidad al ruso en las regiones del sur y el este, donde es el idioma mayoritario de la poblacion o incluso el unico.
> 
> ...



Ya , leyes que promueven un idioma y desfavorecen a otro , pues vamos a empezar una guerra .

En cataluña tenemos el caso del catalán cómo lengua oficial , con la exigencia de conocimientos de catalán para trabajar en la administración dificílisimos . Yo te digo que los que en su día se sacaron el nivel correspondiente , el 99´99 % suspenderían un examen de nivel . Pero en la calle más de la mitad de las personas sólo usan el castellano . Catalanes con 64 apellidos andaluces se sacan el nivel C para entrar en la policía y montones de policías que sólo hablan español entre ellos . 

Y tenemos el pancatalanismo , los que se van a valencia reclamando un país de habla catalán y los echan a hostias . 
.
.
y no hay guerra . 


¿continúo hablando de idiomas ?
Cuando se construye una identidad nacional , una herramienta muy útil es un idioma común , y es normal que se quiera imponer una lengua . ¿ o en rusia todo el mundo ha hablado siempre ruso?


----------



## Ricardiano (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los 90 fueron una oportunidad perdida para Rusia. Creo que sinceramente querían modernizarse y adoptar un sistema capitalista democrático de corte occidental, pero algo falló en el proceso y Putin saboteó el sistema en su beneficio.



Fallo el sustrato. Es una ilusión que la democracia liberal de corte capitalista occidental pueda crecer en cualquier sociedad. Los usanos, que simpre están pendulando entre lo pragmático y el idealismo, han cosechado éxitos y fracasos a partes iguales. 

Éxitos como los casos de Japón, Alemania, Corea....Fracasos como los de Irak, Afganistán...

El sustrato. La sociedad es la que permite que la democracia liberal capitalista arraigue o no. Y en Rusia no hay sustrato.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

Todo dios huye de rusia . Antes mandaba ese politburó con viejas glorias de la gran guerra patria . Ahora mandan unos oligarcas que roban todas las riquezas del país y las gastan en la europa rica . Ucrania hace bien de querer huir de esos miserables .

Y tú me sacas lo de otan mala cuando en mi post ya he dicho que la otan tiene la excusa perfecta para meter cientos o miles de misiles en ucrania y desde ahí destrozar toda rusia . Y no lo hace a pesar de que cada día se descubren todas las perrerías rusas .


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia warns Sweden, Finland against joining NATO
> 
> 
> Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov told reporters: "We have repeatedly said that the alliance remains a tool geared towards confrontation."
> ...



Cada vez que salen a "avisar" a Suecia y a Finlandia que es mala idea eso de unirse a la OTAN, lo único que consiguen es precisamente aquello que tratan de evitar. Cada uno de estos avisos hace que aumenten las ganas de suecos y finlandeses de unirse a la OTAN. En el Kremlin son unos inútiles de cuidado.


----------



## peñadelaguila (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Russia warns Sweden, Finland against joining NATO
> 
> 
> Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov told reporters: "We have repeatedly said that the alliance remains a tool geared towards confrontation."
> ...



Preparaos... porque conociendo a la putina y cía, algún sustito os van a dar. Aviones dando vueltas , barquitos paseando por alguna isla del báltico, ciberataques ( bueno eso ya lo llevan haciendo 15 años a cualquier páis), las granjas de trolles haciendo horas extras...etc...etc...


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Cuando llegó al aeropuerto y se pone a hablar de las mascarillas, me di cuenta de lo gañan que es. Este en entrevista con Villamon defendían que la invasión de Ucrania era una operación con precisión milimétrica.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal @Zhukov tenía invertidos 178.000 lereles en la bolsa de Moscú. ¿Es así @Zhukov ? Cuéntanos tus maneras de invertir. @FeministoDeIzquierdas ¿qué opinas de este gran inversor?



En líneas generales quien se lo juega todo a una puede ganar mas, o perder mas. No me gusta opinar sobre inversores en particular a menos que quieran vender algo.

Rusia y China son opciones arriesgadas. Yo soy de tener ámbas, pero que en ningún momento supongan mas de un 10% de tu cartera. En Asia tengo yo un 22% de mi cartera, y China es parte de ella. En Rusia también tengo algo, pero ni de lejos llega a ser el 5%.

Seguramente en 2024, cuando todo se calme, la tortilla dará otra vuelta. El truco será ver quien se mantuvo en su hipótesis y quien hizo el "sell low, buy high".


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Ya , leyes que promueven un idioma y desfavorecen a otro , pues vamos a empezar una guerra .
> 
> En cataluña tenemos el caso del catalán cómo lengua oficial , con la exigencia de conocimientos de catalán para trabajar en la administración dificílisimos . Yo te digo que los que en su día se sacaron el nivel correspondiente , el 99´99 % suspenderían un examen de nivel . Pero en la calle más de la mitad de las personas sólo usan el castellano . Catalanes con 64 apellidos andaluces se sacan el nivel C para entrar en la policía y montones de policías que sólo hablan español entre ellos .
> 
> ...



No solo era excluir su idioma, y ademas por un parlamento medio vacio, por unas autoridades sin legitimidad y con miles de ultras venidos de la Ucrania occidental a las puertas.

Lo que el Maidan le dijo a medio pais era que importaba una mierda su idioma, lo que pensasen, lo que votasen o que incluso ganasen, todo eso daba igual, se hacia lo que ellos decian y punto.

La Ucrania mayoritaria en el el Sur y el Este, especialmente en Crimea, Donetks y Luganks dijo ¿yo para que coño voy a volver a votar en Ucrania si cada vez que ganamos los de la Ucrania central/occidental echan a nuestro predidente, 2004, 2014, si me prohiben el unico idioma que hablamos, si me tratan como un ciudadano de segunda, un alien, un subhumano, un impuro que debe irse del pais, etc..?...a la mierda....y entonces Kiev mando a los batallones ultras al Este.


----------



## Chaini (12 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Un personaje realmente vomitivo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022128



Estratega, rusofilo, especialista en cacofonías y ovnis. Con el ya estamos a salvo de un ataque alienígena






Domm dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas esos videos?



Soy buena buscando.


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

Eso es la propaganda que nos manda el Kremlin para que nos comamos en el exterior. De puertas adentro dicen que Ucrania no es un país, que no debe existir, que está lleno de nazis, y que los ucranianos deben ser exterminados o reeducados como rusos. Ni una palabra sobre la OTAN.

¿Cuál es tu opinión sobre la existencia de Ucrania como país? ¿Aceptas la existencia de Ucrania fuera de la OTAN? Porque el camarada Zhukov ya anda abiertamente pidiendo una rusificación masiva, una "solución final".


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Abr 2022)

Deportaciones masivas de ucranianos del este hacia lugares remotos de Asia. Putín no es que quisiera que se respetase el legado de Stalin, sino que está repitiendo punto por punto la Historia.









Vladimir Putin is resettling Ukrainians to Siberia and the Far East, Kremlin document shows


Russian government decree shows Moscow made an emergency order to move nearly 100,000 people from the war zone to regions including Siberia, the North Caucasus, the Far East and even the Arctic Circle




inews.co.uk


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien está suscrito? Parece interesante









Eliot A. Cohen: "Rusia será un estado paria con un ejército débil e incompetente"


La suya fue la pajarita más famosa del Departamento de Estado en el último mandato presidencial de George W. Bush, donde fue consejero con Condoleezza Rice. Eliot A. Cohen...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Alguien está suscrito? Parece interesante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Quien malmetio en Ucrania fueron las potencias occidentales apoyando el nacionalismo ultra de la Ucrania occidental para oprimir a la Ucrania del Sur y Oriental dando un golpe de estado para ello, Rusia fue pillada por sorpresa y respondio poco, tarde y mal (excepto en el tema de crimea que si lo hicieron bien).
> 
> Cogete la lista de los muertos en el Maidan, esta en wikipedia, mira sus lugares de nacimiento, y veras que ni el 5 % eran del este o sur de Ucrania y comparalo con los que eran del Oeste de Ucrania.



Rusia fue pillada por sorpresa 

y dale con lo mismo , tu das cómo premisa que Rusia puede decidir lo que se haga en Ucrania , bueno de hecho siempre ha sido así , recordemos el envenamiento de líderes políticos o cómo rusia amenazaba con cortar el gas a ucrania ; y por eso mismo ucrania se fue a buscar a quien la protegiera , y claro , al matón de barrio eso ya no le gustó .

Y según tu pensamiento , finlandia tendría derecho a recuperar carelia .


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Cada vez que salen a "avisar" a Suecia y a Finlandia que es mala idea eso de unirse a la OTAN, lo único que consiguen es precisamente aquello que tratan de evitar. Cada uno de estos avisos hace que aumenten las ganas de suecos y finlandeses de unirse a la OTAN. En el Kremlin son unos inútiles de cuidado.



Y la OTAN, sin hacer ni el huevo (aparentemente) pero ni mucho menos amenazar a nadie con "si no te unes te arrasamos", tiene lista de espera para entrar.

Rusia es como el marido maltratador que se sorprende cuando su mujer se pira con otro, a pesar de todas las amenazas de "como te vayas con otro te mato".


----------



## hightower (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si es cierto no solo se destruye el convoy, sino que la vía de invasión queda prácticamente cerrada al quedar la carretera impracticable, dos pájaros de un tiro.



No me lo puedo creer...lo rusos lo han vuelto a hacer...


----------



## Chaini (12 Abr 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Ricardiano (12 Abr 2022)

En mi opinión Rusia ya ha perdido esta guerra. Ahora solo se esta resolviendo el nivel de la derrota. Que si tiramos de historia, pues tiene pinta de ser rollo el desastre del 98. El shock repentino y descarnado de entender que ya no eres nadie en el mundo. Que el tiempo te ha laminado como potencia. Y a ver las consecuencias internas, y no tan internas, del declive.

Respecto al campo de batalla, no creo que veamos una guerra convencional. Por el motivo simple motivo de que eso ya no existe. La Guerra ha evolucionado. Simplemente es que los rusos no se han enterado. Y van a pagar el precio. 

Ahora imaginad que en en lugar de los ucras llega a intervenir un ejercito moderno de verdad. Que le habría pasado al ejercito ruso? *Bicoca*



> La superioridad numérica se inclinaba del lado francés, y la infantería suiza confiaba en grandes formaciones de picas para envolver y masacrar al enemigo. Los suizos se dispusieron en dos cuadros al comenzar la batalla y avanzaron con paso firme hacia las tropas españolas de Prospero Colonna, mientras resistían los disparos de cañón del enemigo. No obstante, al cruzar el camino que separaba a ambos ejércitos, los suizos se vieron obligados a subir una ligera cuesta. Esto les impidió cargar inmediatamente contra los españoles y les convirtió en un blanco perfecto para los arcabuceros, que castigaron con un fuego continuo a los suizos. Tras perder tres mil hombres (entre los que se encontraban veintidós capitanes), los suizos se vieron obligados a retirarse sin llegar a tomar contacto con las líneas enemigas.
> 
> Según algunos autores, esta batalla supuso un importante cambio en las prácticas bélicas por el papel que en ella tuvieron las armas de fuego portátiles, en especial los arcabuces de los españoles. Bicoca, junto a la posterior batalla de Pavía, puso de manifiesto que la época de la pica y la caballería pesada había llegado a su fin, dejando paso a las emergentes armas de fuego que trastocarían el campo de batalla para siempre.



La época de las columnas de tanques y la guerra operacional rusa han llegado a su fin. Un nuevo paradigma ha enseñado la patita. Unidades pequeñas, altamente especializadas y profesionales, con gran movilidad, interconectadas, con enormes dosis de inteligencia militar y tecnología, siempre con apoyo de fuego y capacidad operativa.

Todo esto desde el cuartel general del salón de mi casa.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Rusia fue pillada por sorpresa
> 
> y dale con lo mismo , tu das cómo premisa que Rusia puede decidir lo que se haga en Ucrania , bueno de hecho siempre ha sido así , recordemos el envenamiento de líderes políticos o cómo rusia amenazaba con cortar el gas a ucrania ; y por eso mismo ucrania se fue a buscar a quien la protegiera , y claro , al matón de barrio eso ya no le gustó .
> 
> Y según tu pensamiento , finlandia tendría derecho a recuperar carelia .



A) Rusia corto el gas a Ucrania por:

1) Los ucranianos no pagaban.

2) Los ucranianos ademas robaban del gas en transito.

¿Tu no harias lo mismo?.

B) En Carelia ya no hay finlandeses.

C) Las historietas del MI6, como minimo con pinzas.

D) Yo doy por hecho que los ucranianos del sur y del este tienen tanto a derecho a decidir lo que se hace en Ucrania como los del centro y del Oeste y no me parecio bien que se les robase ese derecho en 2014.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Dejo un video sobre los envenenamientos en Mariupol pido disculpas si lo habéis subido ya.
> 
> Los afectados por la propagación de una sustancia venenosa de origen desconocido por parte del enemigo en la ciudad de Mariupol se encuentran en un estado relativamente satisfactorio. El contacto de los civiles con la sustancia fue mínimo, debido a que el epicentro de la lesión se encontraba a cierta distancia de la ubicación de las personas. Los soldados estaban un poco más cerca. Sin embargo, ahora es imposible explorar completamente el lugar de los hechos, debido al fuego enemigo, porque los rusos continúan llevando a cabo la táctica de ocultar sus propios crímenes. El video muestra a un soldado en condición moderada. Los otros dos están bajo supervisión médica constante. Entre los civiles heridos, una anciana se encuentra en las peores condiciones Los principales síntomas de las víctimas: enrojecimiento de la cara, aumento de la presión arterial, sequedad y acidez estomacal en la orofaringe, membranas mucosas de los ojos. Hasta el momento, se sabe que sustancias venenosas o sustancias venenosas potentes, predominantemente de acción asfixiante, fueron utilizadas por el enemigo. Regimiento "Azov".



Me da a mí que va a ser casi imposible descubrir de qué se trató, porque no van a disponer de laboratorios o equipamiento para hacer pruebas químicas en lo que les queda de Mariupol, y si no salen de allí, los restos acabarán en manos de los rusos, por lo que se enterrará el crímen.

Edito para añadir un hilo de Eliot Higgins sobre esto:





podemita medio dijo:


> "el problema se puede solucionar sin necesidad de limpieza étnica ni deportaciones a Siberia".



Tremendas palabras del camarada Zhukov


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No solo era excluir su idioma, y ademas por un parlamento medio vacio, por unas autoridades sin legitimidad y con miles de ultras venidos de la Ucrania occidental a las puertas.
> 
> Lo que el Maidan le dijo a medio pais era que importaba una mierda su idioma, lo que pensasen, lo que votasen o que incluso ganasen, todo eso daba igual, se hacia lo que ellos decian y punto.
> 
> La Ucrania mayoritaria en el el Sur y el Este, especialmente en Crimea, Donetks y Luganks dijo ¿yo para que coño voy a volver a votar en Ucrania si cada vez que ganamos los de la Ucrania central/occidental echan a nuestro predidente, 2004, 2014, si me prohiben el unico idioma que hablamos, si me tratan como un ciudadano de segunda, un alien, un subhumano, un impuro que debe irse del pais, etc..?...a la mierda....y entonces Kiev mando a los batallones ultras al Este.



si me prohiben el unico idioma que hablamos, si me tratan como un ciudadano de segunda, un alien, un subhumano, un impuro que debe irse del pais, e

situación apocalíptica , vamos . 

Ya te he dicho que este discurso me suena , en cataluña el idioma oficial es el catalán , pero la mitad de la población usa sólo el español en su día a día . Esta es la realidad ; luego viene la propaganda por los 2 lados , unos diciendo que el español está prohibido y perseguido en cataluña y los otros diciendo que el catalán está a punto de desaparecer . ¿contradictorio? si , la propaganda dice que esto es un infierno y en la realidad todo el mundo mira de llegar a fin de mes .

Lo dicho , no me vengas con este discurso . 

Lo que ocurre en cataluña , es que no tenemos un país vecino que anime , respalde y arme a los revolucionarios de turno .


----------



## Chaini (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me da a mí que va a ser casi imposible descubrir de qué se trató, porque no van a disponer de laboratorios o equipamiento para hacer pruebas químicas en lo que les queda de Mariupol, y si no salen de allí, los restos acabarán en manos de los rusos, por lo que se enterrará el crímen.
> 
> Edito para añadir un hilo de Eliot Higgins sobre esto:
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que dice Denis, que los rusos estan bombardeando la zona para borrar las pruebas e impedir el acceso.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




eta siempre en la vanguardia de la degeneracion moral

socios de confianza de cum fraudez no olvidemos, a la par que asesinos de algunos de sus compañeros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> En mi opinión Rusia ya ha perdido esta guerra. Ahora solo se esta resolviendo el nivel de la derrota. Que si tiramos de historia, pues tiene pinta de ser rollo el desastre del 98. El shock repentino y descarnado de entender que ya no eres nadie en el mundo. Que el tiempo te ha laminado como potencia. Y a ver las consecuencias internas, y no tan internas, del declive.
> 
> Respecto al campo de batalla, no creo que veamos una guerra convencional. Por el motivo simple motivo de que eso ya no existe. La Guerra ha evolucionado. Simplemente es que los rusos no se han enterado. Y van a pagar el precio.
> 
> ...



Bueno los tanques y blindados son útiles..más si tienes apoyo aéreo instantáneo .drones a saco y una cordinacion entre las 3 ramas del ejército y sobretodo no llevas a reclutas de Mili


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> si me prohiben el unico idioma que hablamos, si me tratan como un ciudadano de segunda, un alien, un subhumano, un impuro que debe irse del pais, e
> 
> situación apocalíptica , vamos .
> 
> ...



Hay diferencias, muchas, por ejemplo.

Despues de 2004 y 2014, la ucrania central y occidental le dijo a la Ucrania del Este que nunca mas habria un presidente de alli en Kiev, tendria que salir por pies, que esa parte de Ucrania ya no tendria mas poder politico, en España es a la inversa, en los ultimos 30 años solo ha habido 2 mandatos de presidente de españa que no hayan sido determinados por los nacionalistas catalanes, el 2 de aznar y el de rajoy (donde montaron el pruces en protesta).

De los vascos y sus privilegios, y su independencia de facto y de la pila de millones que nos cuesta mantener la rojigualda en el balcon del ayuntamiento de Bilbao ya ni te hablo.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> si me prohiben el unico idioma que hablamos, si me tratan como un ciudadano de segunda, un alien, un subhumano, un impuro que debe irse del pais, e
> 
> situación apocalíptica , vamos .
> 
> ...



Ademas, quien queria mantener al Donbass dentro de Ucrania era Putin, incluso contra la opinion mayoritaria de sus habitantes, porque necesitaba su fuerza economica y electoral para que hiciese de contrapeso a la Ucrania del Oeste, pero la queria con autonomia y como garante de evitar la otanizacion del pais, hay quien dice que hasta lideres politicos del Donbass que decian que preferian terminar en una bolsa de plastico antes que volver a ucrania, terminaron en una bolsa de plastico..por putin.

El problema es que Kiev ( y los ultras del oeste), decian que autonomia, los cojones, idioma ruso, los cojones ybque los subhumanos de alli se pirasen a Rusia y dejasen el territorio.

Y al final pues se ha liao.


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A) Rusia corto el gas a Ucrania por:
> 
> 1) Los ucranianos no pagaban.
> 
> ...



 En Carelia ya no hay finlandeses.

porque huyeron todos a finlandia , de lo contrario todos muertos o a siberia . Del mismo modo todos esos ucrarusos del donbass también pueden hacer lo mismo , irse a rusia .

Pero vamos el tema está en que hay personas que siempre encuentran un motivo histórico para que rusia invada lo que le dé la gana , pero todo lo que rusia se anexionó en el último siglo es inamovible


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



veo que hay quien sigue usando la pantomima de supuesto tipo de cambio rublo dolar como si no fuese una ensoñacion de los dirigentes rusos

el rublo no vale ni mielda, por eso esta secuestrado el tipo de cambio

nadie te va a dar dolares por rublos, porque no tienen y menos para un ciudadano de fuera del partido unico


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (12 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> El coronel Palanganas ha decidido que es más conveniente escribir un nuevo libro que comentar en Twitter una de las crisis más importantes en Europa en los últimos 30 años. De paso elimina todos los tweets "incriminatorios". Con esto demuestra tener más seso que el pro-ruso medio.
> 
> El nuevo libro nos narrará el inevitable resultado de la guerra una vez haya terminado. Yatelodijeismo nivel Dios.



El señor Baños en la ultima semana y media, ha demostrado ser un monumental bocachanclas, de todo lo que intento predecir, no acertado absolutamente nada.. y casualmente, su discurso sonaba un poco a favor de la propaganda rusa que luego se vio que no era mas que propaganda de mierda.
Honestamente mi percepción sobre el ha cambiado bastante, lo tenia por un crack, ahora parece un bocachamclas y encima cobarde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Abr 2022)

NUTRICAO







Los alemanes podrian tener que renunciar al “privilegio de la calefacción”


EL JEFE DEL REGULADOR DE LA RED DICE QUE LOS HOGARES ALEMANES TENDRÍAN QUE RENUNCIAR A LOS PRIVILEGIOS DE CALEFACCIÓN EN CASO DE UNA EMERGENCIA EN EL SUMINISTRO DE GAS LAS RESERVAS DE GAS DE ALEMANIA DURARÍAN HASTA FINALES DEL VERANO, PRINCIPIOS DEL OTOÑO ¿DEBERÍA RUSIA DETENER LOS SUMINISTROS...




www.burbuja.info










FUENTE NO REVISADA. CITA DE UN SUPUESTO ARTICULO

EL PRIVILEGIO DE LA CALEFACCION DE UN GILIPOLLAS EN ALEMANIA

​


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> En Carelia ya no hay finlandeses.
> 
> porque huyeron todos a finlandia , de lo contrario todos muertos o a siberia . Del mismo modo todos esos ucrarusos del donbass también pueden hacer lo mismo , irse a rusia .
> 
> Pero vamos el tema está en que hay personas que siempre encuentran un motivo histórico para que rusia invada lo que le dé la gana , pero todo lo que rusia se anexionó en el último siglo es inamovible



Si, los millones de ucrarusos del Este tenian la opcion de irse a Rusia, y muchos lo hicieron para evitar el terror y los bombardeos de las milicias ultras de la Ucrania Occidental, pero otros prefirieron quedarse y luchar, y al final Putin ha comprendido que su idea de reintegrar el Donbass en Ucrania es inviable, tanto por unos como por otros y la va a integrar en Rusia con algunos adicionales, costa del Azov y Kharkov, que es la mejor solucion para todos.

Todos terminaran medio contentos, que es como se logran las paces:

Rusia renunciara a un todo el pais y zonas ruas historicas como odessa, pero habra recuperado otros territorios historicos de Rusia.

Ucrania sera mas pequeña, pero mas homogenea y podran ya ir a Bruselas a pillar fondos europeos y sentirse mas europeos que los parisinos.

Todos ganan.


----------



## Papa_Frita (12 Abr 2022)

Parece que esta mañana anda la cosa movidita por Kaliningrado:

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

tiene toda la pinta de que serian civiles huyendo


----------



## percutor (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay diferencias, muchas, por ejemplo.
> 
> Despues de 2004 y 2014, la ucrania central y occidental le dijo a la Ucrania del Este que nunca mas habria un presidente de alli en Kiev, tendria que salir por pies, que esa parte de Ucrania ya no tendria mas poder politico, en España es a la inversa, en los ultimos 30 años solo ha habido 2 mandatos de presidente de españa que no hayan sido determinados por los nacionalistas catalanes, el 2 de aznar y el de rajoy (donde montaron el pruces en protesta).
> 
> De los vascos y sus privilegios, y su independencia de facto y de la pila de millones que nos cuesta mantener la rojigualda en el balcon del ayuntamiento de Bilbao ya ni te hablo.



nunca mas habria un presidente de alli en Kiev,

Ya , esto tambien me suena al victimismo catalán de que franco odiaba cataluña , cataluña olvidada y en la realidad cataluña era el motor económico de españa , y llegaron los socialistas y mandan los andaluces y cataluña olvidada pero era el motor de españa y ahora en los últimos años catalunya decide quien manda en madrid pero ahora la anterior decimononica Madrid está sobrepasando de calle a la decadente catalunya

Lo dicho , durante años he visto centenares de soflamas cómo las que cuentas , el tiempo pasa y todo cambia . Pero lo que no cambia es la barbarie rusa , ante ella sólo hay 2 opciones o te rindes y luego te matan o luchas y puede que mueras . 

Según tú dices lo suyo hubiera sido empezar una guerra en 1975 .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour preocupa en Suecia ser de la OTAN?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> En Carelia ya no hay finlandeses.
> 
> porque huyeron todos a finlandia , de lo contrario todos muertos o a siberia . Del mismo modo todos esos ucrarusos del donbass también pueden hacer lo mismo , irse a rusia .
> 
> Pero vamos el tema está en que hay personas que siempre encuentran un motivo histórico para que rusia invada lo que le dé la gana , pero todo lo que rusia se anexionó en el último siglo es inamovible



Por ejemplo, Kaliningrado/Konisberg. En la puta vida fue de Rusia, ni de habla rusa. Podrían reclamarlo además de los alemanes, los lituanos, los polacos o hasta los suecos. Pero pim-pam, los soviéticos echaron a los germanoparlantes tras la IIWW, y la repoblaron con rusos y eso ya pasa a ser suyo por derecho histórico.

Ahora ya solo quedaría decir que Polonia se interpone entre el territorio "natural" de Rusia y Kaliningrado, y por tanto no tiene derecho a existir. Hay que rusificar Polonia para arreglar el problema de una vez por todas. Así funciona la mentalidad rusa.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> nunca mas habria un presidente de alli en Kiev,
> 
> Ya , esto tambien me suena al victimismo catalán de que franco odiaba cataluña , cataluña olvidada y en la realidad cataluña era el motor económico de españa , y llegaron los socialistas y mandan los andaluces y cataluña olvidada pero era el motor de españa y ahora en los últimos años catalunya decide quien manda en madrid pero ahora la anterior decimononica Madrid está sobrepasando de calle a la decadente catalunya
> 
> ...



No le des mas vueltas, la solucion para Ucrania es que se dividan, todo el mundo gana algo, todo el mundo pierde algo, lo mejor es que lo hubiesen hecho de forma pacifica (como Checoslovaquia) o en 2014 en el post maidan, que era el momento optimo para la particion y hubiese sido mucha mas indoloro.

Que la Ucrania Occidental, que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia se quede en un lado con la Ucrania central y con Odessa, lo siento por los odessitas que se que tienen pocas simpatias por los xoxol, pero es lo que hay, en compensacion que Rusia ademas de los oblast con mayoria secesionista, Crimea, Donetks y Luganks, se quede con la costa del Azov, y con Kharkov.

Y aqui paz y despues gloria.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otra de nuestros militares...



Pues a mí me cuesta creer que esas palabras salgan de boca de militares españoles, aunque estén jubilados. No sé si es que se ha expresado mal o qué.
En fin: Jubilados follaputins forever


----------



## moncton (12 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> veo que hay quien sigue usando la pantomima de supuesto tipo de cambio rublo dolar como si no fuese una ensoñacion de los dirigentes rusos
> 
> el rublo no vale ni mielda, por eso esta secuestrado el tipo de cambio
> 
> nadie te va a dar dolares por rublos, porque no tienen y menos para un ciudadano de fuera del partido unico



Al parecer hoy han intentado pagar la deuda en rublos y les han dicho que nanay, default inminente

Van a quedar como argentina


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No le des mas vueltas, la solucion para Ucrania es que se dividan, todo el mundo gana algo, todo el mundo pierde algo, lo mejor es que lo hubiesen hecho de forma pacifica (como Checoslovaquia) o en 2014 en el post maidan, que era el momento optimo para la particion y hubiese sido mucha mas indoloro.
> 
> Que la Ucrania Occidental, que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia se quede en un lado con la Ucrania central y con Odessa, lo siento por los odessitas que se que tienen pocas simpatias por los xoxol, pero es lo que hay, en compensacion que Rusia ademas de los oblast con mayoria secesionista, Crimea, Donetks y Luganks, se quede con la costa del Azov, y con Kharkov.
> 
> Y aqui paz y despues gloria.



Pero si en Jarkov, Mariupol y en Jerson están luchando como jabatos contra la puta HORDA ¿Eres tonto? ¿No te das cuenta que la propaganda de la HORDA es una puta mentira y que ha quedado más que patente que sus butifarréndums de mierda y sus bobadas eran gilipolleces inventadas por un turcomongol para justificar una guerra de anexión?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero si en Jarkov, Mariupol y en Jerson están luchando como jabatos contra la puta HORDA ¿Eres tonto? ¿No te das cuenta que la propaganda de la HORDA es una puta mentira y que ha quedado más que patente que sus butifarréndums de mierda y sus bobadas eran gilipolleces inventadas por un turcomongol para justificar una guerra de anexión?



En Mariupol los que estan luchando son las unidades mas ultras de ucranianos del oeste (y mercenarios) que precisamente se destinaron alli por ser la ciudad mas rusofila (esta en el Oblast de Donetks) de las que estaban bajo control de kiev, de hecho la ciudad fue tomada en el postmaidan por locales prorusos que despues fueron expulsados por los ultras del oeste y ahi se quedaron acuartelados.

Kharkov esta defendida por las mejores unidades del ejercito ucraniano, aunque es un oblast mayoritariamente rusofono no creo que sea mayoritariamente secesionista como Donetks y Luganks.

De Kherson los rusos se tienen que ir, no les corresponde.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Mariupol los que estan luchando son las unidades mas ultras de ucranianos del oeste (y mercenarios) que precisamente se destinaron alli por ser la ciudad mas rusofila (esta en el Oblast de Donetks) de las que estaban bajo control de kiev, de hecho la ciudad fue tomada en el postmaidan por locales prorusos que despues fueron expulsados por los ultras del oeste y ahi se quedaron acuartelados.
> 
> Kharkov esta defendida por las mejores unidades del ejercito ucraniano, aunque es un oblast mayoritariamente rusofono no creo que sea mayoritariamente secesionista como Donetks y Luganks.
> 
> De Kherson los rusos se tienen que ir, no les corresponde.



Que sí, que 700 personas de Azov son toda la fuerza ucraniana en la ciudad y que una ciudad de 100k personas toditas proHORDA nadie ha movido un puto dedo para facilitar que los "liberadores" les liberen. Deja de graznar BOBADAS, todo el mundo en Ucrania odia visceralmente a la HORDA, que es una banda criminal que lleva siglos cometiendo crímenes contra ellos.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Me cuesta creer que esos ucranianos que están siendo "liberados" a base de armas químicas por los rusos van a querer "abrazar" a Putin y a la madre Rusia... no se qué ... qué se yo ... que me da a mí que no, más bien al revés.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Que sí, que 700 personas de Azov son toda la fuerza ucraniana en la ciudad y que una ciudad de 100k personas toditas proHORDA nadie ha movido un puto dedo para facilitar que los "liberadores" les liberen. Deja de graznar BOBADAS, todo el mundo en Ucrania odia visceralmente a la HORDA, que es una banda criminal que lleva siglos cometiendo crímenes contra ellos.



Mariupol tiene mas de 400k habitantes.

Cuando empieza la guerra y llueven las bombas la gente normal lo unico que se dedica es a buscar refugio no a ponerse en medio.

Mariupol llevaba 7 años fortificandose, almacenando municiones, destinando a asesores OTAN, recibiendo voluntarios del oeste de Ucrania, etc...todo el mundo sabia que cuando hubiese guerra seria el objetivo numero 1 del conflicto.


----------



## tomcat ii (12 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al parecer hoy han intentado pagar la deuda en rublos y les han dicho que nanay, default inminente
> 
> Van a quedar como argentina



Por las fotos que han salido por aquí Korea del Norte es un vergel.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mariupol tiene mas de 400k habitantes.
> 
> Cuando empieza la guerra y llueven las bombas la gente normal lo unico que se dedica es a buscar refugio no a ponerse en medio.
> 
> Mariupol llevaba 7 años fortificandose, almacenando municiones, destinando a asesores OTAN, recibiendo voluntarios del oeste de Ucrania, etc...todo el mundo sabia que cuando hubiese guerra seria el objetivo numero 1 del conflicto.



Pues lo dicho, que tus bobadas son una invención que se ha demostrado como un bulo.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (12 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Hombre, no. Es mucho más digno llamarte a silencio que ser un altavoz propagandístico de Putin sin el menor escrúpulo. No es igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no se si lo sabes pero en 2014 rusia ya tenia en sebastopol (crimea) una base permanente aparte de los hombres de verde, me acuerdo de ver a los chavales ucranianos(boce russian roulete en youtube) que defendian crimea y no pudieron hacer nada

es como si ahora biden dcide tomar el pueblo de rota, que quieres, que lo impida la policia local de rota?

no habia nada preparado para defenderla, y si lo hubiese lo habria desmantelado yanukovich por orden de au jefe mr votox


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (12 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Parece que esta mañana anda la cosa movidita por Kaliningrado:
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> ...



Y todo el mundo dando clases


----------



## hightower (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No le des mas vueltas, la solucion para Ucrania es que se dividan, todo el mundo gana algo, todo el mundo pierde algo, lo mejor es que lo hubiesen hecho de forma pacifica (como Checoslovaquia) o en 2014 en el post maidan, que era el momento optimo para la particion y hubiese sido mucha mas indoloro.
> 
> Que la Ucrania Occidental, que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia se quede en un lado con la Ucrania central y con Odessa, lo siento por los odessitas que se que tienen pocas simpatias por los xoxol, pero es lo que hay, en compensacion que Rusia ademas de los oblast con mayoria secesionista, Crimea, Donetks y Luganks, se quede con la costa del Azov, y con Kharkov.
> 
> Y aqui paz y despues gloria.



Fase 3, negociación.


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Abr 2022)

Otro de los héroes de Mariupol. Pongamos caras a aquellos que lo han dado todo allí.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> La fe del converso



O las orejas del lobo oso.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Fase 3, negociación.



Aun queda para la negociacion, despues de los 2 meses perdidos con la cretinada del plan inicial de Z, Rusia aun debe tomar los oblast de Donetks y Luganks al completo como minimo para que empiecen a negociar, aunque supongo que en ese punto tampoco habra negociacion aunque se amenace con asaltar Kharkov o con iniciar campaña de destruccion masiva de infraestructura civil (puentes, fabricas, aeropuertos, estaciones, electricas, vias ferreas, etc...).

En realidad no veo la negociacion, a USA le interesa que la guerra dure años, Rusia ya no tiene nada que perder, las elites en Ucrania ganan mas con la guerra que lo que pierden los de abajo con la misma..

Esto va para largo.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## hightower (12 Abr 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Cuando llegó al aeropuerto y se pone a hablar de las mascarillas, me di cuenta de lo gañan que es. Este en entrevista con Villamon defendían que la invasión de Ucrania era una operación con precisión milimétrica.



Coño pues claro, te pagan el viaje y te llevan de aqui para allá, que bonito todo, te ponen hasta una traductora putilla, que te traduce por el dia y te trajina por la noche, y entonces dejan de ser todo risas y jijis, y te ponen un papel en un lado y una amenaza velada en el otro, y estás todavia alli, con los cojones de corbata y sueltas lo que te dicen pero vamos obviamente. Luego cuando ya vuelves a casa y se te afloja un poco el culo pues ya tratas de enmendar el bochorno.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: Zurullov en modo genocida



¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.

Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.

¿Para qué queremos integrar a Ucrania en Europa? Son rusos renegados, hay que devolverles su yugo. El que Alemania quiera una colonia en Ucrania no es del interés de España y no es una buena idea. Ya lo intentó Hitler y mira en que acabó. Es más, nuestros enemigos son Alemania y Francia, nos interesa una Rusia fuerte como contrapeso, y desde luego que para nada una Alemania hegemónica.

Después de ver de qué es capaz un estado ucraniano independiente y que siempre va a ser un enemigo de Rusia, la conclusión para Rusia es obvia. Hay que borrar Ucrania de la faz de la tierra, reeducar a sus habitantes y rusificarlos. Es lo mejor para ellos. Y si no quieren ser rusos, que entreguen el oeste a Polonia y que se encargue ella de polonizarlos.

Yo lo siento, pero es la verdad. Ucrania NO puede existir por sí misma. Es un experimento geopolítico fallido, una anti-Rusia empleada como peón de los USA para hacer daño a Rusia. Si quitas la ideología nazi Banderista y el artificial dialecto ucraniano impuesto, no tiene ninguna razón de existir, la población se asimila a Rusia automáticamente. Los "ucranianos" no existen. Es otra revuelta de campesinos, de siervos.

Un Banderastán reducido a la Ucrania del noroeste no es viable económicamente. No sé por qué Rusia tendría que garantizar un estado a unos traidores, asesinos y genocidas.

Ucrania podía haber sido una Portugal respecto a España, o Austria respecto a Alemania, o Bélgica, que es un estado amortiguador totalmente artificial pero que por los avatares de la historia sigue existiendo aunque deberían repartírselo Francia y Holanda, la verdad. Pero bueno, sólo ponía ejemplos de países hermanos que deberían estar unidos pero no, y un ejemplo de que se puede ser un país bi-nacional e independiente.

En serio, no sé qué lógica seguís algunos. Ponte en el lugar del ruso medio, no digamos ya de cualquiera que sea el ocupante del Kremlin. Me estás diciendo que después de partir un gran país en innumerables taifas, por traición de los dirigentes, sin consultar al pueblo, una decisión que sólo ha traído pobreza y guerras. Después de regalarle a unos separatistas, porque eso son los ucranianos, para ser independentistas hay que tener una independencia que nunca tuvieron, no sólo su estado, si no además tres cuartas partes de su territorio son tierras rusas que nunca tuvieron nada que ver con esa esquina llamada Ucrania, que se tiran veinte y pico años ahora que son independientes quejándose de Rusia, parasitándola, oprimiendo a su población rusa, y finalmente empezando una guerra de exterminio contra su propia población y aliándose con los enemigos de Rusia para poner laboratorios de armas biológicas y misiles nucleares a las puertas de Rusia... después de todo eso, ¿pretendes que Rusia tolere por más tiempo la existencia de un estado enemigo?

Es que es una estupidez absurda. Es como pedirle a Franco el 1 de Abril de 1939 que garantice una república soviética de Cataluña "homogénea y viable".

No tiene ningún sentido, rusos y "ucranianos" jamás podrán convivir en paz. Porque los "ucranianos" son sencillamente chusma campesina eterna perdedora de las guerras civiles. Es que no tienen sentimiento nacional, y no es porque lo digo yo, es porque lo decían los propios servicios secretos alemanes y americanos en sus informes sobre la posibilidad de usar a la población de la Ucrania contra Rusia, (luego lo pongo) Que no existía una nación ucraniana, sólo había campesinos resentidos con los "pan" polacos y con los "rojos" (rojos, no rusos, subrayo, los ucranianos se sentían rusos pero no bolcheviques) por quitarles la tierra. El nacionalismo ucraniano, como todos los nacionalismos inventados son pajas mentales de cuatro señoritos burgueses.

Es que ese es el problema de los ucranianos, como con cualquier nacionalismo inventado. Cualquier ruso independientemente de qué hicieran sus antepasados tiene una rica herencia de una nación milenaria, con su historia, su religión, su cultura, sus aportaciones a la humanidad. Una identidad, en suma.

Esos paletos de Galitzia no tienen NADA, ni idioma siquiera, porque chapurreaban un dialecto del ruso. Son descendientes de siervos que eran de carne de cañón para los rebeldes de la casta militar de los cosacos, que eran piratas a caballo, y al contrario que los cosacos, que se asimilaron a Rusia, sucesivos oportunistas en las guerras civiles de Rusia o que se ponían de lado del invasor, así hasta Petliura y Bandera. La diferencia entre cualquier ruso o cualquier otro descendiente de los pueblos de la Unión Soviética es que ellos son descendientes de traidores y criminales genocidas. No pueden vivir con la culpa y la vergüenza, así que por compensación psicológica viven en el eterno rencor del derrotado y convierten a traidores en héroes.

Y lo que es peor, ese victimismo y revanchismo tendrían al menos cierto sentido después de la guerra y durante la Unión Soviética. Pero el problema de los ucranianos es que son independientes desde 1991 y no pueden quejarse de la "opresión" soviética. Los más nazis son los jóvenes que no han vivido el comunismo. Su nazionalismo es completamente artificial y producto del adoctrinamiento y del odio. Lo llevan cultivando décadas y por eso empezaron la guerra en 2014 matando rusos porque sí, porque es lo que les hace felices.

Con esa gente, ¿por qué cojones Rusia tendría que dejarles algo? ¿Qué merecen si no castigo?

Tú ponte en el lugar de los rusos, bueno, basta con que apliques la lógica. Es imposible convivir con alguien que te odia y te matará en cuanto te descuides. Ya es bastante difícil convivir con Polonia, que ya lleva treinta años de independencia y es incapaz de dejar la rusofobia atrás y mirar al futuro, y eso a pesar de que Polonia y Rusia ya no tienen conflictos territoriales y el odio es completamente unidireccional, los rusos pasan de los polacos.

¿Qué hacer con la población de ese estado fallido que es Ucrania?

En estricta justicia, Rusia estaría legitimada a hacerles lo mismo que los ucranazis pretenden con los rusos. Exterminarlos y expulsarlos del territorio. Duro pero justo. No haber empezado la guerra.

Una solución compasiva es reeducar a los que no están comprometidos en crímenes siguiendo el modelo de la desnazificación de Alemania, o hacerlo mejor porque ya vemos que en Alemania no se eliminó el cáncer. O lo que se planteó Stalin, deportar a los de Galitiza y Volinia a Siberia para arrancar el problema de raíz. Romper la cohesión de grupo, o mejor dicho de secta, si los sacas de sus aldeas y los dispersas por toda Rusia , sin vínculos ni raíces en una generación se asimilarían.

Pero dejar un Banderastan independiente no es una solución. Otra cosa es que como mal menor se acepte como solución transitoria porque Putin no tenga las fuerzas ni las ganas de hacer una pacificación tras la guerra civil como hicieron Franco o Tito.

Es una solución tentadora pero simplista. Pensar que si metes a todos los ucranianos que odian a Rusia en su propio territorio van a estar felices y no habrá más conflictos. Un estado democrático y civilizado implica el respeto a la diferencia, la tolerancia y la renuncia a la guerra. "Homogeneidad política" como dices, sólo existe en las dictaduras.

Sí, conseguirías en ese Ucranistán una purga completa de las raíces rusas y una identidad nacional puramente ucraniana, sea lo que sea eso. ¿Y después qué? *No puedes construir un estado civilizado y democrático sobre la base del nazismo*. Tal estado jamás estaría en paz con Rusia. Se retroalimentaría en el revanchismo por haber "perdido" el territorio de la "Gran Ucrania" de 1991 y sólo pensaría en volver a la guerra para recuperar su "paraíso perdido".

No sé qué os pasa a la gente que piensa como tú en ese esquema simplista e infantil de "pobrecitos ucranianos que tienen que tener su propia casita". No, ni hablar, en la vida uno sólo tiene lo que toma y puede conservar con las armas. Y maldita la gracia que les debe hacer a los rusos la idea de regalar, OTRA VEZ, a un enemigo una base para que les hagan la guerra.

No sé hasta dónde llegarán los rusos y si quedará un trozo de Ucranistán mantenido por los americanos como hicieron con Taiwan y Corea del Sur, pero sí sé que llevará a más guerras. A lo mejor no se puede acabar con el problema definitivamente esta vez, pero si no se puede retornar toda la Pequeña Rusia, un buen compromiso es que la Galitzia se la queden los polacos y que hagan ellos el trabajo sucio.

Pero vamos, yo creo que entre el declive demográfico, y la emigración de los ukros que no quieren ser rusos a Europa, el problema se puede solucionar sin necesidad de limpieza étnica ni deportaciones a Siberia. Eso sí, Ucrania va a quedar hecha un erial despoblado. Yo que Rusia alentaría la colonización mediante el retorno de emigrantes y la emigración de los rusos de Kazajistán.


[/QUOTE]


podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuanto más despotrique peor le van las cosas a loa rusos


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al parecer hoy han intentado pagar la deuda en rublos y les han dicho que nanay, default inminente
> 
> Van a quedar como argentina



ya les gustaría quedar como argentina 

es más, lo mismo si tienen suerte quedan como best korea


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y tu defendias a los invadidos, llorabas tanto por los ofensores? A que no? Cada cual se arrima al ascua que más le calienta, tu te arrimas a dictadores rusos, Iraquis etc, el se acerca a occidente.



Dictadores occidentales querrás decir.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Abr 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ahm, q lo dice un portavoz militar ucraniano
> 
> luego tb dejan caer como quien no quiere la cosa q en realidad lo están intentando, no es q esté hecho, y bueno q el portavoz militar ucraniano lo dice de forma optimista
> 
> ...




brillante hilo en general







Los ucras tratan de aislar y rodear a los rusos al norte de Kiev, en Irpin, Bucha, Gostomel y Makariv cortando sus líneas de suministro


Como siempre, a ver qué dicen otras fuentes. https://elpais.com/internacional/2022-03-25/el-ejercito-ucranio-golpea-el-suministro-a-las-tropas-rusas-que-acechan-a-kiev.html El Ejército ucranio golpea el suministro a las tropas rusas que acechan a Kiev Las fuerzas ucranias tratan de rodear y...




www.burbuja.info





Para echarse unas risas con el Oráculo de Delfos


----------



## gargamelix (12 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no se si lo sabes pero en 2014 rusia ya tenia en sebastopol (crimea) una base permanente aparte de los hombres de verde, me acuerdo de ver a los chavales ucranianos(boce russian roulete en youtube) que defendian crimea y no pudieron hacer nada
> 
> es como si ahora biden dcide tomar el pueblo de rota, que quieres, que lo impida la policia local de rota?
> 
> no habia nada preparado para defenderla, y si lo hubiese lo habria desmantelado yanukovich por orden de au jefe mr votox



De cabeza creo que fue el 70% del ejército ucraniano establecido en Crimea que se entregaron con armas y bagajes. Es de memoria pero si buscas están por ahí todos los datos y los mandos que pasaron al ejército ruso. 

Habían comprado a mucha gente, también si buscas encontrarás artículos al respecto. Ahora mismo no puedo pero si tengo un poco de tiempo esta noche lo busco y lo pongo en el hilo. No puedo burbujear mucho últimamente por trabajo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



la tactica rusa,,mandar una oleada tras otra hasta que el enemigo se quede sin municion,,, si solo funciona en maripool porel supuesto asedio,si es que ha un asedio realmente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dictadores occidentales querrás decir.
> 
> Saludos.



a sadam y gadafi lo pusieron los rusos,como al primero de los assad


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Empezando por calopez, Chinchetero mayor de la cofradía del putiniano.



No sé si el problema es de calvópez, o es un problema de usuarios.
Si pusiese chincheta en este hilo y se lo quitase al otro, este hilo acabaría llenándose de subnormales, y la mayoría de foreros de este hilo migraríamos a otro.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> De cabeza creo que fue el 70% del ejército ucraniano establecido en Crimea que se entregaron con armas y bagajes. Es de memoria pero si buscas están por ahí todos los datos y los mandos que pasaron al ejército ruso.
> 
> Habían comprado a mucha gente, también si buscas encontrarás artículos al respecto. Ahora mismo no puedo pero si tengo un poco de tiempo esta noche lo busco y lo pongo en el hilo. No puedo burbujear mucho últimamente por trabajo.



Yo creo que no es asi.

La razon por la que los ucros se piraron de Crimea es la misma por la que los rusos se han pirado del frente de la Ucrania Central (Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy).

Por que unos y otros eran conscientes de estar en el sitio equivocado.

Los ucros sabian que Crimea es Rusia, que toda la poblacion de alli es rusa y que no tenia ningun sentido ponerse a pegar a tirosa matar gente (y a morir) despues del Maidan, en Crimea, tocaba plegar velas e irse a casa.

Lo mismo con los rusos en la Ucrania central, ¿que coño hacen alli, si eso es Ucrania,.adonde iban, para que?...pues a plegar velas y a casa.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dictadores occidentales querrás decir.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, cual?, Dime uno.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sé si el problema es de calvópez, o es un problema de usuarios.
> Si pusiese chincheta en este hilo y se lo quitase al otro, este hilo acabaría llenándose de subnormales, y la mayoría de foreros de este hilo migraríamos a otro.



Yo lo digo por el hilo de siria. Hilo de propaganda rusa chincheteado con un solo usuario activo que publica cada media hora.


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)

Vecinos de Mariupol salen del sótano a ver cómo les ha quedado la desnazificación


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Más vale que tengo más moral que el extremo del Alcoyano, que tiraba los corners y luego iba a rematar de cabeza.
> 
> USA y la URSS invadieron Afganistán y luego tuvieron que salir con el rabo entre las piernas. Lo mismo los yankees con otros países. Pero nunca pretendieron apropiarselos y asimilar su población.
> 
> ...




¿Y quien es ahora el que utiliza el....y tú más? Consejitos te vendo pero para mi no los tengo.

Rusia no tiene ningún interés en apropiarse de Ucrania (salvo las zonas que se sienten rusos y quieren ser rusos como Crimea o el Donbass)

Rusia ha entrado para acabar con las continuas provocaciones ucranianas. Derrocamiento a la fuerza de un gobierno que era legal, utilización de métodos como bombardeos masivos, cortes de electricidad, agua, alimentos, etc etc a zonas del Donbass, intentar entrar en la OTAN, laboratorios dudosos, intentos de crear armas nucleares tácticas (no es ninguna casualidad que lo primero que hicieron los rusos es ocupar centrales nucleares como Chernobyl)

Rusia no tiene ningún interés en aniquilar a la población ucraniana, solo tiene interés en desmantelar a los grupos paramilitares neonazis como Batallón Azov que están perpetrando los actos que han ocurrido y siguen ocurriendo en Ucrania.

Yo lo único que estoy perdiendo es muchísimo poder adquisitivo con los huevos por ejemplo un euro más el cartón que a finales del año pasado. Pero la culpa obviamente es del Putin y no de los que mirais más el interés de los yanquis que el interés general de España.

Saludos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

España, nido de espías: un informe del CNI detecta un aumento de los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros


En 2021, los servicios secretos españoles detectaron "un aumento" de los ciberataques y las actividades del espionaje extranjero en España.




www.elespanol.com





Reveladora esta parte:

"En el informe se revela también cómo los espías extranjeros que vienen a nuestro país en los últimos tiempos se camuflan en puestos de trabajo, *medios de comunicación* o cargos en empresas, con el fin de poder luego realizar, con libertad y tranquilidad, sus actividades en España. "


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si, cual?, Dime uno.




Uno que te encierra en tu casa durante meses ilegalmente con total impunidad y sin que le ocurra nada salvo un pequeñísimo tirón de orejas muchos meses después. El nombre lo puedes poner tú mismito.

Saludos.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Uno que te encierra en tu casa durante meses ilegalmente con total impunidad y sin que le ocurra nada salvo un pequeñísimo tirón de orejas muchos meses después. El nombre lo puedes poner tú mismito.
> 
> Saludos.



Hablas del gobierno de izquierdas de PSOE y podemos? Acaso dices que son unos dictadores? Mira al final vamos a estar de acuerdo en algo, la izquierda tiraniza.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> España, nido de espías: un informe del CNI detecta un aumento de los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros
> 
> 
> En 2021, los servicios secretos españoles detectaron "un aumento" de los ciberataques y las actividades del espionaje extranjero en España.
> ...



¿Reveladora?.

Eso siempre ha sido asi en todas partes.

En España la inteligencia britanica se introdujo y consiguio dominar y destruir el imperio español y el pais a traves de las empresas que operaban en Cadiz, gibraltar, vinos de Jerez, logias, etc...con agentes como Mendizabal ,Riego, etc...

USA tambien lo ha utilizado con profusion.

Rusia menos, al tener menos empresas en el exterior, siempre han sido mas de "agregado cultural de la embajada".

China , ahora si debe estar aprovechando el metodo con su expansion economica.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hablas del gobierno de izquierdas de PSOE y podemos? Acaso dices que son unos dictadores? Mira al final vamos a estar de acuerdo en algo, la izquierda tiraniza.





Y quien no es la izquierda porque les habeis ayudado gozosamente en todo los que no sois de izquierdas. Que aquí los que más se rompían las manos aplaudiendo en los balcones no eran precisamente los más sospechosos de ser izquierdistas.

Saludos.


----------



## ignatiux (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien sabe como se esta suministrando combustible el ejercito Ucra, destruyeron sus refinerías de Odesa y Kremenchug.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## morpheus2010 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y quien es ahora el que utiliza el....y tú más? Consejitos te vendo pero para mi no los tengo.
> 
> Rusia no tiene ningún interés en apropiarse de Ucrania (salvo las zonas que se sienten rusos y quieren ser rusos como Crimea o el Donbass)
> 
> ...



Pero tú quién eres, ¿el portavoz de Putin en el foro?


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Los prohorda del Donbas amenazan con armas químicas.








Un ataque químico para "sacar a las ratas de sus agujeros": la amenaza del líder prorruso del Donbás


Eduard Basurin, secretario de prensa del comando militar de la República Popular de Donetsk, amenazó con utilizar armas químicas en una planta siderúrgica en Mariúpol.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y quien no es la izquierda porque les habeis ayudado gozosamente en todo los que no sois de izquierdas. Que aquí los que más se rompían las manos aplaudiendo en los balcones no eran precisamente los más sospechosos de ser izquierdistas.
> 
> Saludos.



Esa táctica de repartir la mierda, para que toquemos a menos no funciona, la izquierda son quiénes son, tu, Dabuti etc, y vuestros políticos PSOE, podemos, UGT etc.
Eres tú quien ha dicho que son unos dictadores


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Reveladora?.
> 
> Eso siempre ha sido asi en todas partes.
> 
> ...



De hecho todo el rollo del Sherry ( vino de Jerez ) viene de ahi, introducir agentes y crear redes de contactos de la inteligencia britanica en la que entonces era una zona clave de España por concentrar el comercio con America, teniendo el soporte de Gibraltar al lado, todas las empresas de import-export de Sherry eran tapaderas para agentes britanicos.

De alli salio un Mendizabal (judio), para iniciar las guerras civiles en España (guerras carlistas), el golpe de Riego para abortar el envio de las tropas españolas a Argentina a luchar contra los independentistas, etc...

Y te estoy hablando de hace mas de 200 años.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pero tú quién eres, ¿el portavoz de Putin en el foro?




Si.

¿Alguna pregunta más? Que hoy contesto gratis que estoy dadivoso.

Saludos.


----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

Después abre hilos llorando porque le mandamos privados cagándonos en todos sus muertos.

Yo le mandé capturas suyas a la guardia civil, no valdrá para nada, pero con suerte lo lee algún picoleto decente e intenta hacer algo con ese hijo de puta tarado.
[/QUOTE]
Por experiencia propia en Monclovitas.com, lo mejor es publicar sus análisis y compararlos con la realidad y así se matan varios pájaros de un tiro.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se esta suministrando combustible el ejercito Ucra, destruyeron sus refinerías de Odesa y Kremenchug.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Ni idea, los puentes sobre el Dnieper siguen intactos, supongo que tambien por ferrocarriles que entran por Polonia.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Esa táctica de repartir la mierda, para que toquemos a menos no funciona, la izquierda son quiénes son, tu, Dabuti etc, y vuestros políticos PSOE, podemos, UGT etc.
> Eres tú quien ha dicho que son unos dictadores




¿Y vuestro PP y vuestro mesías el Abascal apoyando en su momento medidas inconstitucionales como el Estado de Alarma entonces que son?


Yo puse lo que puse y tú también pusiste lo que pusiste osease que por fin estabas de acuerdo en algo conmigo. Así que ahora no te escaquees pillín que eres un pillín.

Saludos.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y vuestro PP y vuestro mesías el Abascal apoyando en su momento medidas inconstitucionales como el Estado de Alarma entonces que son?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que tú digas, el gobierno es el que es y punto.
Por otro lado los que han llevado a los tribunales el estado de alarma a sido Vox.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y vuestro PP y vuestro mesías el Abascal apoyando en su momento medidas inconstitucionales como el Estado de Alarma entonces que son?
> 
> Saludos.



¿Que son? Disidencia controlada sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## McNulty (12 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Después abre hilos llorando porque le mandamos privados cagándonos en todos sus muertos.
> 
> *Yo le mandé capturas suyas a la guardia civil,* no valdrá para nada, pero con suerte lo lee algún picoleto decente e intenta hacer algo con ese hijo de puta tarado.



A algunos se os va de las manos el fanatismo antirruso.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, el gobierno es el que es y punto.
> Por otro lado los que han llevado a los tribunales el estado de alarma a sido Vox.




El segundo Estado de Alarma fue el que llevó a los tribunales, en el primero lo que hizo fue votar a favor en la primera prórroga y decir que un Estado de Alarma era poco y había que declarar Estado de Excepción cuando cualquiera que se moleste en leer sabe que un Estado de Excepción no se puede declarar por motivos sanitarios (eso ya lo cubre el Estado de Alarma) 

Los de VOX además de haber sido durante la llamada pandemia los tontos útiles de los progres encima retrasados que no sabeis ni lo que es un Estado de Excepción. Pero es lo que tiene ser solo unos demagogos intentando aprovechar cualquier circunstancia para captar votantes.

Pero con esto de Ucrania ya muchísimos en este foro os han visto bien el plumero y que mucho blablablabla pero estais completamente a favor de este sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien tiene idea de a que corresponde?


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El segundo Estado de Alarma fue el que llevó a los tribunales, en el primero lo que hizo fue votar a favor en la primera prórroga y decir que un Estado de Alarma era poco y había que declarar Estado de Excepción cuando cualquiera que se moleste en leer sabe que un Estado de Excepción no se puede declarar por motivos sanitarios (eso ya lo cubre el Estado de Alarma)
> 
> Los de VOX además de haber sido durante la llamada pandemia los tontos útiles de los progres encima retrasados que no sabeis ni lo que es un Estado de Excepción. Pero es lo que tiene ser solo unos demagogos intentando aprovechar cualquier circunstancia para captar votantes.
> 
> ...



Para ti la perra gorda, pero la realidad es que la izquierda siempre está del lado de los dictadores, cosa que entiendo ya que es la única manera de que se pueda implantar su mierda de ideología


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para ti la perra gorda, pero la realidad es que la izquierda siempre está del lado de los dictadores, cosa que entiendo ya que es la única manera de que se pueda implantar su mierda de ideología




Y si pensais eso porqué habeis estado apoyando muchas de las medidas de la izquierda durante el covid o ahora apoyais sus medidas en lo de Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para ti la perra gorda, pero la realidad es que la izquierda siempre está del lado de los dictadores, cosa que entiendo ya que es la única manera de que se pueda implantar su mierda de ideología



Siempre y cuando sean de los suyos o anti occidentales ojo


----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y si pensais eso porqué habeis estado apoyando muchas de las medidas de la izquierda durante el covid o ahora apoyais sus medidas en lo de Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



Sus medidas? Pero si podemos y toda la purria separata están que trinan por el envío de armas, y Sánchez envía armas por vergüenza torera y por no ser un parias en europa.


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Abr 2022)

Tremendo artículo del general fetiche de @txusky_g , Mark Hertling. Habla, desde sus propias vivencias como instructor y como comandante, de la evolución de los ejercitos de Rusia y Ucrania desde que tuvo el primer contacto con ellos hasta su retirada. Muy ameno de leer, con buenos zascas, especialmente la anecdota del T-72.











I Commanded U.S. Army Europe. Here's What I Saw in the Russian and Ukrainian Armies.


The two armies at war today couldn’t be more different.




www.thebulwark.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de a que corresponde?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022694



Vuela bastante bajo, ¿será una avioneta recreativa? Salir sale del aeropuerto de Rzeszow-Jasionka


----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

Parece que las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas ya operan en Rusia y siguen machacando la logística y las infraestructuras:


----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

Y esto es lo que le espera a la ofensiva rusa en el Dombass, trincheras hábilmente dispuestas, muy fuertes hacia el este, pero que por el lado del oeste no tienen nada, los ucranianos si ven que tienen que retirarse lo harán sabiendo que pueden volver:









Guerra de Ucrania - Día 44


La última jornada de combates hasta el momento ha transcurrido sin que ninguno de los bandos haga ganancias territoriales de importancia. La guerra de




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

"
*Desde mi punto de vista neutral y objetivo.."*


Ya, tan imparcial y objetivo como cuando el pavo informa de forma neutral y objetiva sobre cuál es la mejor opción para la comida de Navidad


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Parece que las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas ya operan en Rusia y siguen machacando la logística y las infraestructuras:



Pues eso es de lo mejor que pueden hacer. El ejercito ruso es muy dependiente de la logística en ferrocarril. Si logran sabotearla sería un triunfo importante, supongo que debe ser fácil para saboteadores de civil y muy complicado de vigilar los miles de km de via ferrea para los rusos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tremendo artículo del general fetiche de @txusky_g , Mark Hertling. Habla, desde sus propias vivencias como instructor y como comandante, de la evolución de los ejercitos de Rusia y Ucrania desde que tuvo el primer contacto con ellos hasta su retirada. Muy ameno de leer, con buenos zascas, especialmente la anecdota del T-72.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_My experiences with the Russian and Ukrainian armies over the two decades reminded me of a passage from Jean Larteguy’s The Centurions. In a moment of frustration, a French officer summarizes the two purposes an army can serve:

I’d like [France] to have two armies: one for display with lovely guns, tanks, little soldiers, staffs, distinguished and doddering Generals, and dear little regimental officers who would be deeply concerned over their General’s bowel movements or their Colonel’s piles, an army that would be shown for a modest fee on every fairground in the country. The other would be the real one, composed entirely of young enthusiasts in camouflage uniforms, who would not be put on display, but from whom impossible efforts would be demanded and to whom all sorts of tricks would be taught. That’s the army in which I should like to fight.

For all their bellicose rhetoric and Victory Day parades on Red Square, I sometimes wonder if Putin and Shoygu know the difference between the two types of armies. The Ukrainians sure do._

BROOOOOTAL:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Abr 2022)

El grupo alemán Rheinmetall ofrece donar 50 viejos tanques Leopard 1 a Ucrania – Galaxia Militar

Mejor que un T72 ya serán.


----------



## esNecesario (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los prohorda del Donbas amenazan con armas químicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rusia utilizando a la "República" del Donbas como "testaferro".


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Mali cae definitivamente en manos rusas.









La Unión Europea pondrá fin a la misión de formación militar en Malí. – Galaxia Militar


La Unión Europea (UE) ha anunciado el fin de sus misiones de entrenamiento militar en Malí, alegando que la junta maliense en el poder no puede garantizar que los contratistas militares rusos no interfieran en el trabajo




galaxiamilitar.es





se vienen cositas chungas para Canarias?


----------



## djvan (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para ti la perra gorda, pero la realidad es que la izquierda siempre está del lado de los dictadores, cosa que entiendo ya que es la única manera de que se pueda implantar su mierda de ideología



todos los dictadores se disfrazan en ideología de izquierdas.. que era el nacional socialismo?

es sencillo… Nadie te va ha entrar diciendo, mira vengo con la intención de que me votes una única vez y te haré el favor de no volver a molestarte en votar que ya me quedo para siempre y te ahorras el viaje s la urna , por cierto voy a hacer lo que me salga de los cojones con el país, aquí mando yo a quien rechiste lo ahorco , la pasta me la voy a repartir yo con mis amigos los empresarios y mientras me aburro voy a follarme a vuestras mujeres y a mandar s vuestros hijos a la guerra como carnaza de mierda..

nooooo jamás!!! La historia es al contrario… pueblo!! Ohh trabajadores!! Ohh proletariado!! Oh vengo a borrar del mapa vuestras injusticias sociales y del capitalismo!!! Votar?? Para que queréis votar una falsa democracia que os aliena? Vengo a resetear una democracia corrupta!!! (Mitad subnormales que los votan, y mitad hijos de puta Que los votan ) y ya la tienes liada

100% así.

es como si tú entras a una tia en la discoteca y le llegas y le dices mira que me la sudas Pero estas bastante buena así que quiero acostarme contigo un rato, ah el sitio le pones tu, no seas demasiado pegajosa y vamos e tu coche que no quiero gastar gasolina y después te dejare tirada.. pues igual con una rara te funciona pero con la mayoría no..


----------



## duncan (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Mali cae definitivamente en manos rusas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Francia se fue de Malí es por algo a ver cuanto duran


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Sus medidas? Pero si podemos y toda la purria separata están que trinan por el envío de armas, y Sánchez envía armas por vergüenza torera y por no ser un parias en europa.





Que si que si que Podemos y VOX sois la gran disidencia antisistema 



Unidas Podemos recula sobre el envío de armas de la UE: de criticarlo a considerarlo justo



Zelenski rompe el perfil bajo de Vox sobre Ucrania al colocarlo ante el horror del fascismo en Gernika



Los dos cabalgando practicamente las mismas contradicciones de hoy apoyo mañana también pero no tanto pasado mañana tal vez y la semana que viene ya veremos    

Y es que ambos saben que lo de Ucrania son aguas pantanosas y que pueden perder bastantes votantes tradicionales como se está viendo por ejemplo en este foro que bastantes voxeros con lo de Ucrania se han desencantado del gran mesías que nos ha de salvar de todo mal.

Hasta el impresionante que era forofo radical ahora está criticando a VOX....IMPRESIONANTE.

Saludos.


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tremendo artículo del general fetiche de @txusky_g , Mark Hertling. Habla, desde sus propias vivencias como instructor y como comandante, de la evolución de los ejercitos de Rusia y Ucrania desde que tuvo el primer contacto con ellos hasta su retirada. Muy ameno de leer, con buenos zascas, especialmente la anecdota del T-72.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para los perezosos, ya pongo yo el trozo que lo resume todo


As for the Russians, their recent battlefield failures—their staged maneuvers, lack of leadership development, absence of a logistics plan to support operations, inability to coordinate and conduct air-ground-sea joint operations and continued use of conscript soldiers in critical missions—all indicate a larger failure to modernize their army. Just as Russia and Ukraine followed different political courses over the past 30 years, so did their armies, and it shows. 

eso no hay tecnología que lo supere
bueno, pueden tirar nukes y tal, pero ya


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)

Está quedando clarito quién está a sueldo de Rusia no?


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Está quedando clarito quién está a sueldo de Rusia no?



ojo con eso que los alemanes andan con la misma idea pero se la callan

pero sí, le pen es putiner


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Ya han llegado. Están esperando a sus invitados.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)

Los ucras están hasta los güebos de los alemanes que, hasta hoy, son los únicos que están ayudando a Rusia-.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ojo con eso que los alemanes andan con la misma idea pero se la callan
> 
> pero sí, le pen es putiner



Le Pen quiere una Francia independiente , o por lo menos que conserve algo de su independencia como pais, del eje USA/UK.

Si cierras el gas ruso, ya solo le queda ir a Londres / Washington a comprar al precio que ellos quieran GNL de Norteamerica o de Qatar, que es uno de los principales objetivos de esta guerra, garantizar una total dependencia de Europa del eje anglo ( y ademas ganar mucho dinero con ello).

Los anglos estaban hasta los huevos de ver como fluia gas ruso a Europa sin que ellos tuviesen cacho (el gordo) en el negocio, y han dicho que hasta aqui.

Los franceses que se dediquen a vender bolsos y vino, esos negocios si se los dejan, los negocios gordos en Londres/NY.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

Abril, aguas mil.

"*Se suponía que la ofensiva de los invasores rusos en la región de Lugansk comenzaría en un futuro cercano, pero fue frenada por una lluvia persistente* . Así lo anunció el 12 de abril el jefe de la administración militar regional de Lugansk, Sergei Gaidai.

Según él, en los últimos días, los ocupantes han estado acercando cientos de unidades de equipo pesado al frente en Donbass y ya deberían haber pasado a la ofensiva.

“Hoy empezó a llover y mucho. Se pronostica que esta lluvia durará varios días. *Y esto nos beneficiará al 100%, porque la región de Lugansk sigue siendo una zona más rural, y solo hay unas pocas carreteras por las que pueden circular los vehículos. Y es necesario alinearse en una columna, y este es un objetivo fácil, un objetivo fácil para nuestros defensores, explicó Gaidai.*


Además, el deterioro de las condiciones meteorológicas en la costa de la región de Odessa hizo imposible el desembarco de las tropas rusas. Sin embargo, la amenaza de los ataques con misiles permanece. Así lo informó el Comando Operativo “Sur” en su página de Facebook .

“El clima tormentoso persiste en el Mar Negro con un deterioro predecible, por lo tanto, si las condiciones son desfavorables para el aterrizaje, entonces permanece la amenaza de ataques con misiles tanto desde el mar como desde Crimea ocupada temporalmente”, dice el mensaje.

Durante la última semana, los invasores rusos se han estado preparando para una ofensiva a gran escala con el fin de llegar a las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk. Para este propósito, las unidades que se usaron anteriormente para atacar Kiev y Chernigov se están transfiriendo a la región.


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> _My experiences with the Russian and Ukrainian armies over the two decades reminded me of a passage from Jean Larteguy’s The Centurions. In a moment of frustration, a French officer summarizes the two purposes an army can serve:
> 
> I’d like [France] to have two armies: one for display with lovely guns, tanks, little soldiers, staffs, distinguished and doddering Generals, and dear little regimental officers who would be deeply concerned over their General’s bowel movements or their Colonel’s piles, an army that would be shown for a modest fee on every fairground in the country. The other would be the real one, composed entirely of young enthusiasts in camouflage uniforms, who would not be put on display, but from whom impossible efforts would be demanded and to whom all sorts of tricks would be taught. That’s the army in which I should like to fight.
> 
> ...




Puede ser un fake..


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Sumale Lituania.

Esos y los polacos estan en modo reconquistar las glorias pasadas de la Confederacion Polaco-Lituana con la pasta de la UE.

Y algunos se creen que los british se salieron de la UE sin una agenda, como si los british fuesen gilipollas y no lo tios mas listos del Europa.


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas , sin confirmar


En Belgorod rf: algo se cerró de golpe y se incendió. 



Russia planea ataques terroristas en su territorio "Los servicios especiales rusos están planeando una serie de ataques terroristas con minas y bombardeos de áreas residenciales. Así como ataques con misiles en la ciudad de #Belgorod o una de las ciudades de Crimea", dijo el jefe de #Ukrainian Inteligencia. 





Vientos de cambio sobre planes secretos de atentados terroristas contra infraestructuras civiles
Tengo que pedirle que advierta sobre los riesgos terroristas ya bastante específicos para la infraestructura civil en Rusia.
Lo que ha cambiado: en Rusia (en general, de manera desigual de una región a otra), en lugar de una disminución del vandalismo en relación con los símbolos V y Z en automóviles/edificios, hay una tendencia creciente. Para que entiendan, el nivel de contrarresto ya ha llegado a las máximas capacidades de todos los departamentos, se están realizando investigaciones como en casos especialmente graves, nadie escatima esfuerzos y medios, las medidas de influencia van más allá de las legales (duras detenciones, tortura). 
Existe el deseo (o la necesidad; esto ya es un acto de equilibrio verbal de las autoridades) de contrarrestar tal vandalismo al nivel de "contraterrorismo". El servicio estuvo involucrado en esto en su totalidad, aunque formalmente ni siquiera es nuestra jurisdicción. Y ahora necesitamos, por así decirlo, "arreglar la agenda".
Bajo el control de uno de los departamentos del Servicio, se ha iniciado la aplicación de los símbolos V y Z en edificios residenciales (si es posible, aislados) en regiones con un nivel particularmente alto de "vandalismo simbólico". Las áreas fronterizas en Crimea y Belgorod van por separado; allí harán un énfasis especial. Es precisamente sobre estos objetos que supuestamente se pueden infligir ataques de sabotaje (aunque me inclino a considerar esto como terrorismo directo) para aumentar el nivel de amenaza terrorista, preparación para la movilización encubierta (contratación masiva con reclutas y reservistas), etc. 









Wind of change о секретных планах терактов против гражданской инфраструктур


СРОЧНО. Важно. Обращение Источника к жителям России и к сотрудникам региональных подразделений ФСБ о подготовке серии терактов. От: Wind of change Дата...



gulagu.net


----------



## esNecesario (12 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si Francia se fue de Malí es por algo a ver cuanto duran



Francia no se ha ido de Mali, solo ha terminado la operación militar para poner orden ante las operaciones subversivas de Rusia y la financiación de China a los rebeldes con la intención de provocar un golpe de Estado (otro más).









Francia pone fin a su mayor operación en el exterior con la salida de Malí


El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha anunciado este jueves lo que ya era un secreto a voces, que...




www.europapress.es





Rusia lleva tocando los cojones a Europa al estilo Guerra Fría nuevamente desde hace dos décadas. Y lo de Ucrania tiene mucho que ver con todo esto (con seguir estrangulando el acceso a recursos estratégicos baratos a Europa para hacernos aún más dependientes y tener una posición comercial y geoestratégica ventajosa).


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Almacén de gas rehden vendido a gazprom por los alemanes

La instalación de almacenamiento más grande de Gazprom Germania en Alemania está llena a menos del 1%: el jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania (regulador alemán) Klaus Müller.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Francia no se ha ido de Mali, solo ha terminado la operación militar para poner orden ante las operaciones subversivas de Rusia y la financiación de China a los rebeldes con la intención de provocar un golpe de Estado (otro más).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi dice que se va de Mali el embajador Francés y se acaba la operación militar en Mali junto a los demás países europeos. Mali esta pérdida y en manos del wagner.


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tremendo artículo del general fetiche de @txusky_g , Mark Hertling. Habla, desde sus propias vivencias como instructor y como comandante, de la evolución de los ejercitos de Rusia y Ucrania desde que tuvo el primer contacto con ellos hasta su retirada. Muy ameno de leer, con buenos zascas, especialmente la anecdota del T-72.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por cierto, no lo dice el teniente general este, pero lo que está claro es que los ucranianaos y casi todo dios ex-soviet (salvo los orban y tal) quieren despegarse de la influencia rusa, o sea, de la corrupción a saco en los gobiernos

algunos lo consiguen otros no tanto


porque, quién cojones quiere ser un satélite de rusia??? solo los que ya están hasta las trancas de corrupción y aun así, no vemos muy a los húngaros por pasarse al lado "oscuro"


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Abr 2022)

A Mali se le devuelven los excedentes de población de bajo CI, cortoplacistas, antisociales, subnormales y sanguinarios que nos han mandado -y a los que hemos dejado dentrar- por miles, y se acabó Mali.

Porque no os engañéis ninguno, esos "recursos naturales" a los que nos "dan acceso" los ungungus que mandan en África, es a cambio de tupirnos a negrada.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Le Pen quiere una Francia independiente , o por lo menos que conserve algo de su independencia como pais, del eje USA/UK.
> 
> Si cierras el gas ruso, ya solo le queda ir a Londres / Washington a comprar al precio que ellos quieran GNL de Norteamerica o de Qatar, que es uno de los principales objetivos de esta guerra, garantizar una total dependencia de Europa del eje anglo ( y ademas ganar mucho dinero con ello).
> 
> ...



Hoy día Total SE se mea en Shell o BP cuando y donde quiera, Francia tiene empresas jodidamente poderosas


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

Claro, y el gas ruso del que dependen los alemanes gracias a sus políticas progres de las últimas décadas es tan solo una anécdota sin importancia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Abril, aguas mil.
> 
> "*Se suponía que la ofensiva de los invasores rusos en la región de Lugansk comenzaría en un futuro cercano, pero fue frenada por una lluvia persistente* . Así lo anunció el 12 de abril el jefe de la administración militar regional de Lugansk, Sergei Gaidai.
> 
> ...



La imparable Blitzkrieg rusa: "hoy no que llueve"; "eso mañana que hoy la tropa anda con hambre y habrá que visitar unos cuantos gallineros"; "el asalto a esa aldea para otro día que hoy han desertado otros dos soldados y tenemos que buscarlos para darles una lección"; "imposible dar apoyo de artillería a esa unidad porque tengo a toda la tropa desconcentrada: han visto portatiles en cada una de las casas ucranianas que han asaltado"; "Toda la columna de 5 blindados fue liquidada: íbamos muy lentos debido al peso de las lavadoras que habíamos birlado".

Desde el 2014 se daba como justificación a los escasos avances que hacían los prorrusos en Donbas que en realidad los rusos tampoco les habían prestado tanto apoyo. Yo creo que no fue por eso.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Hoy día Total SE se mea en Shell o BP cuando y donde quiera, Francia tiene empresas jodidamente poderosas



Francia no tiene ni petroleo ni gas en su territorio.

Francia no tiene el poder geopolitico de USA/UK en Oriente Medio, Francia solo tiene poder geopolitico en Africa.

Total va a tope de negocios en Rusia, para BP o Shell Rusia es marginal, para Total no, y Total no tiene el acceso geopolitico global de las petroleras USA/UK que van respaldas por el US Army, para los anglos conseguir que Total pierda Rusia es sacarla de la partida, hacerla dependiente de las migajas que le den los anglos si el Eliseo se porta bien en otros temas o que vea lo que puede rascar en el Africa Occidental.

A ver si nos vamos enterando de que cuando nosotros vamos, los anglos han ido y vuelto 7 veces y ya nos han preparado todos los escenarios.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

Respecto al culebrón en torno al armamento pesado por parte de Alemania:

Respecto a los GEPARD:
Los GEPARD también estaban sobre la mesa como opción para enviarlos. Hablo de los GEPARD, no de los LEOPARD 1.
Actualmente los Gepard están descartados como envío a Ukrania porque no hay ya munición para ellos, o relativamente muy poca, y la que se puede comprar sólo se puede comprar en Brasil. Son sistemas muy antiguos.
Lo digo porque salió en el hilo un twit de un twittero que decía que Alemania se negaba a entregar Gepards a Ukrania, y querían achatarrarlos, cuando llevaban más de 10 años pudriéndose en un descampado a la intemperie.

Respecto a los LEOPARD 1:
Hay que ver lo que les mandan porque dentro de los Leopard 1, tenemos desde Leopard 1A1 hasta Leopard 1A5 (5 subfamilias).
Lo mismo con los Marder 1, tenemos desde Marder 1A1 hasta Marder 1A5

Respecto a los MARDER 1:
Ayer salió la noticia que Rheinmetall iba a entregar Marders 1, además de los Leopard 1. Estos Marder 1 no son un producto que se fabrique nuevo, sino que ya han cumplido con su servicio en la _Bundeswehr_. No sé cómo son los procesos de transferencia entre gobiernos y empresas. Pero según veo, parece que cuando la _Bundeswehr_ se quiere deshacer de cacharros se venden a una empresa militar (lo vimos con la empresa checa) y lo vemos ahora con Rheinmetall. Estos cacharros pasan entonces a ser propiedad de las empresas pero necesitan de la autorización del gobierno alemán para ser transferidos a terceros países.

EN CONCLUSIÓN, hay que ver qué tipos de Marder 1 y Leopard 1 les mandan, porque hablamos de Opel Corsas y Opel Astras, y no sabemos si son del 1985 o del año 2020, y con motorizaciones de 65CV o de 130CV. Lo importante es el tunning que lleven, por ejemplo, no sé si los Marder 1 irán provistos de visión nocturna (meto vídeo en spoiler al respecto). No quiero hablar mucho más porque, como no tengo NPI, es muy fácil meter la pata y quedar como un _cuñao_.


Spoiler: Germany to upgrade its Marder infantry fighting vehicles








Los ukras también están pidiendo _Haubitze_s (artillería) a Alemania para poder cubrir a la infantería.

P.D. 1: No sabía que hubiese una tradición en la _Bundeswehr_ de designar todos los cacharros con nombres de animales: MARDER (=Marta, una especie de huroncillo), GEPARD (=guepardo), LEOPARD (=leopardo). A los tanques Haubitze 2000 les quisieron poner como nombre RHINOZEROS (=rinoceronte), pero al final le dieron una designación más histórica.

P.D. 2: No sé si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero hoy había debate en la _Duma_ sobre la posibilidad de nacionalizar empresas. Supongo que vuestro "ínclito" forero os mantendrá informados en sus próximos posts.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Francia no tiene ni petroleo ni gas en su territorio.
> 
> Francia no tiene el poder geopolitico de USA/UK en Oriente Medio, Francia solo tiene poder geopolitico en Africa.
> 
> ...



La parte de Rosneft que tiene BP supone más para BP que la parte de Novatek y otras inversiones para Total. El RU no tiene poder geopolítico alguno en muchas partes, demostrado con los vaciles que le están haciendo los nigerianos a Shell, por ejemplo.

Total no va a salir de Rusia, aunque reciban presiones de los anglos por un lado e intentos de asesinato -o éxitos como en 2014- por parte de Rusia. A Total le va mejor que a BP o Shell, porque tienen el apoyo de su gobierno. BP y Shell tienen al gobierno británico en contra, y en el caso de Shell, también al holandés.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (12 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que si que si que Podemos y VOX sois la gran disidencia antisistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfil bajo de Vox?, pero si desde el minuto uno está pidiendo que se envíen más armas, sobre podemos nada más que añadir, unos filibusteros que al ver la deriva del asunto cambian de chaqueta rápidamente


----------



## Mr. Frost (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Zhurullov, ese gran tarado. Publicado ayer por la tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya haciendo ojitos a los campos de exterminio, las cámaras de gas y los hornos crematorios.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> P.D. 1: No sabía que hubiese una tradición en la _Bundeswehr_ de designar todos los cacharros con nombres de animales: MARDER (=Marta, una especie de huroncillo), GEPARD (=guepardo), LEOPARD (=leopardo). A los tanques Haubitze 2000 les quisieron poner como nombre RHINOZEROS (=rinoceronte), pero al final le dieron una designación más histórica.



La cosa viene de muy antiguo. Panther, Tiger, Elephant... es más, incluso en la 2GM ya hubo un Leopard, pero solo se hicieron un par de prototipos.


----------



## arangul (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Respecto al culebrón en torno al armamento pesado por parte de Alemania:
> 
> Respecto a los GEPARD:
> Los GEPARD también estaban sobre la mesa como opción para enviarlos. Hablo de los GEPARD, no de los LEOPARD 1.
> ...



si hay algo que nos dice la experiencia con los tanques desde la invasion de afganistan por los rusos en los 80,es que no sirven para nada
en afganistan decian que era por el terreno abrupto,aqui que es llano son tiro al pato,cualquier hombre con poco mas que una carabina o un juguetito con pilas llamado dron ,se los carga con una facilidad pasmosa


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Para qué quieren allí al embajador oficioso de Gazprom?
No es tiempo de postureo y así se lo hacen saber.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si Francia se fue de Malí es por algo a ver cuanto duran



Francia logro una victoria aplastante en mali.en la operación serval...pero paso desapercibida como las cosas en África...


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

arangul dijo:


> si hay algo que nos dice la experiencia con los tanques desde la invasion de afganistan por los rusos en los 80,es que no sirven para nada
> en afganistan decian que era por el terreno abrupto,aqui que es llano son tiro al pato,cualquier hombre con poco mas que una carabina o un juguetito con pilas llamado dron ,se los carga con una facilidad pasmosa



Hombre... supongo que valdrán para lo que valen.
Si los ukras están tan empecinados pidiéndolos, será por algo, digo yo... teniendo en cuenta que son ellos los que están pegados al terreno y conocen al oponente.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

He geolocalizado los 2 vídeos de la propagandista Liu Sivaya, son los 2 de la misma zona:




El teatro en rojo y va con el coche por la calle rodeada en Azul, se ven los mismos edificios del vídeo en una captura esférica del google maps. La calle está prácticamente al lado del teatro:

Ver archivo adjunto 1022930







Es consistente con los mapas hechos por varios usuarios de que la zona centro de Mariupol está ya en manos rusas o prácticamente en manos rusos:


----------



## Turbamulta (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Respecto a los GEPARD:
> Los GEPARD también estaban sobre la mesa como opción para enviarlos. Hablo de los GEPARD, no de los LEOPARD 1.
> Actualmente los Gepard están descartados como envío a Ukrania porque no hay ya munición para ellos, o relativamente muy poca, y la que se puede comprar sólo se puede comprar en Brasil. Son sistemas muy antiguos.
> Lo digo porque salió en el hilo un twit de un twittero que decía que Alemania se negaba a entregar Gepards a Ukrania, y querían achatarrarlos, cuando llevaban más de 10 años pudriéndose en un descampado a la intemperie.
> ...



Según un tweet los Leos los suministraría Rheinmetall Italia asi que supongo que serían de los que se fabricaron en Italia para el ejército, dicen que se llevaron hasta el estandar A5 y que tardarían 6 semanas en poder suministrar los primeros, asi que supongo que estarán almacenados desde hace 20 años o más y hay que repasarlos a fondo si se quiere que funcionen con garantías.

Los Gepard no veo para que les servirían, vienen a ser como un Shilka soviético hoy en día están totalmente obsoletos.

EDIT buscando más detalles veo que los Leos italianos eran A2 pero cuando los alemanes retiraron los suyos les compraron 120 torres del Leo A5 y se las colocaron a los suyos. Los últimos que tenían los retiraron en 2008 y durante estos años han estado vendiendo pequeñas partidas a algunos paises.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Está quedando clarito quién está a sueldo de Rusia no?



Pues es lo normal, estar en contra de unas sanciones que perjudican a tu pais.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Manda cojones. No es aceptable un gaseoducto que no pase por Ucrania?
Cada dia tengo mas claro que Putin debe ser muy retrasado o pagado por usania.


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Han vuelto los soldados irradiados, dicen que hay dos con síntomas

El personal militar ruso con signos de exposición a la radiación fue llevado nuevamente al Centro Republicano Científico y Práctico en Gomel, informa Flagshtok, citando su fuente. 1/4 
“Hay 22 soldados rusos en el Centro en este momento, presumiblemente dos tienen síntomas de exposición a la radiación. Están en examen especializado”. Los soldados rusos son tratados por especialistas bielorrusos. 2/4 
“La antena militar satelital para comunicación especial todavía está en el mismo lugar; este es uno de los indicadores de la presencia del ejército ruso en la instalación médica”, informa el seguidor de Flagshtok. 3/4 
Anteriormente, Flagshtok informó que el personal médico ruso abandonó el hospital la semana pasada. La misma información fue posteriormente confirmada por otros medios y canales de Telegram. 4/4


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> La parte de Rosneft que tiene BP supone más para BP que la parte de Novatek y otras inversiones para Total. El RU no tiene poder geopolítico alguno en muchas partes, demostrado con los vaciles que le están haciendo los nigerianos a Shell, por ejemplo.
> 
> Total no va a salir de Rusia, aunque reciban presiones de los anglos por un lado e intentos de asesinato -o éxitos como en 2014- por parte de Rusia. A Total le va mejor que a BP o Shell, porque tienen el apoyo de su gobierno. BP y Shell tienen al gobierno británico en contra, y en el caso de Shell, también al holandés.



Recuerdo algo de lo de la muerte o asesinato en 2014 del presidente de TOTAL en Moscu, despues de una reunion con Medvedev, ¿ a este que se lo cargo la CIA por estar en contra de las sanciones y quitarle negocio a las petroleras de USA/UK?.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

*El corresponsal de Pravda dice que casi le mata un francotirador en Mariupol. *Se tiró debajo del coche. Le dispararon desde el sitio contrario al que pensana.Era cerca del Café Ivushka, está en la misma playa.










Военкор "Комсомолки" попал под обстрел снайпера в Мариуполе


Спецкор КП Дмитрий Стешин передает из почти освобожденного города, как оттуда бегут нацисты, а товарищи-военкоры спасают его от верной гибели в давно зачищенном квартале [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru





El corresponsal especial de KP, Dmitry Steshin, informa desde la ciudad casi liberada cómo los nazis huyen de allí y *cómo los corresponsales militares lo salvan de una muerte segura en un barrio limpiado durante mucho tiempo*.



*Por la mañana, el corresponsal especial de KP serasladó a Azovstal a lo largo de la costa del mar. 

Desde la playa frente al café "Ivushka" se veía perfectamente la famosa montaña de escoria artificial "Azovstal", el puerto, las tuberías y los edificios de las fábricas. En los cuarteles adyacentes, la batalla se desarrolló según el patrón habitual: un tiroteo con armas automáticas, luego la supresión de los puestos de tiro por la artillería*. El mar estaba cubierto de una densa niebla y se escuchaba como nuestros barcos golpeaban Azovstal desde esta gelatina gris, elaborando algunos objetivos. Golpearon en alguna parte y una columna de humo negro grasiento se elevó sobre la zona industrial.

*Aparcamos el coche detrás del templo para que todo el grueso de la catedral nos cubriera desde Mariupol. Pero empezaron a dispararnos desde una dirección completamente opuesta. Tuve suerte de que los muchachos que estaban conmigo no solo pelearon.*

.... *Por lo tanto, logré escuchar solo dos disparos, relativamente cerca, tal vez a 200 metros, luego el grito del comandante militar Medvedev "¡francotirador!", Un segundo, y terminé en el lugar más seguro: detrás del motor y el volante del automóvil. Como admitió más tarde el comandante militar Medvedev, actuamos correctamente, solo que no tenía la fuerza mental suficiente para arrojar un termo de café. El termo estaba encima del coche.


*


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> He geolocalizado los 2 vídeos de la propagandista Liu Sivaya, son los 2 de la misma zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Periodistas" dice la fulana esa...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Muy correcta respuesta. Los colaboradores de Putin que viajen a Moscú...


----------



## moncton (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> He geolocalizado los 2 vídeos de la propagandista Liu Sivaya, son los 2 de la misma zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si todo esta bajo control ruso para que coño lleva casco y chaleco antibalas?


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Por los pelos...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues es lo normal, estar en contra de unas sanciones que perjudican a tu pais.



Y bueno, que uno no le hace feos a quien le ha financiado…


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Hombre... supongo que valdrán para lo que valen.
> Si los ukras están tan empecinados pidiéndolos, será por algo, digo yo... teniendo en cuenta que son ellos los que están pegados al terreno y conocen al oponente.



Los tanques son útiles si los combinas: necesitan información y protección desde el aire y una buena logística de gasolina + piezas. Vamos, nada que no nos hubiese contado Guderian en "Atchung Panzer!" en el 1937.

Ahora, si los mandas por una carretera desconocida de la que no pueden salir o se entierran, con mapas del 1985, sin apoyo aéreo ni de infantería, cada 50 km uno se te queda sin gasolina y te paraliza toda la columna, sin un tanque de gasolina a menos de 100 km, lo que tienes son ataúdes con ruedas.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Almacén de gas rehden vendido a gazprom por los alemanes
> 
> La instalación de almacenamiento más grande de Gazprom Germania en Alemania está llena a menos del 1%: el jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania (regulador alemán) Klaus Müller.



Bufffff.... entramados empresariales, empresas filiales que hacen de pantallas....
La Comisión Europea aprobando la venta al 100% a Gazprom, (supongo) que previamente aprobada por el Gobierno alemán.....
A ver si han llovido comisiones por doquier...., y tenemos también en Europa un problema de corrupción que, sin llegar al nivel de Rusia o Ukrania, no deja de ser preocupante. Porque está claro que no se ha velado por el "interés nacional".

Ahora llegan las prisas, y Alemania está barajando la posibilidad de nacionalizar _Gazprom Germania_ (filial de la rusa) para recuperar el control de ese mega-almacén de gas. Menudos enredos......

Edito para añadir enlace:




__





Warum gehört Deutschlands größter Gasspeicher Gazprom?


Gefährliche Abhängigkeit von Russland: Deutschlands größter Erdgasspeicher Rehden gehört der Gazprom-Tochter Astora – und ist Symbol der dramatischen Abhängigkeit der Deutschen von Putins Gas.




www.wiwo.de


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Durante más de 20 años y hasta 2014 Ucrania no tuvo problemas de integridad territorial con Rusia. ¿Qué pasó entonces?


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y bueno, que uno no le hace feos a quien le ha financiado…



Pues si le financian para tener una postura que mas favorece a tu pais, ni tan mal.
Me preocupan mas los que tienen la postura que perjudica al propio pais.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si todo esta bajo control ruso para que coño lleva casco y chaleco antibalas?



Puede que les obliguen a llevarlo, porque GisbeRT llevaba modelos idénticos en sus labores como perrolisto.


Los follaputis son la cosa más conspiranoica del mundo, para ellos todo son fakes o montajes


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Durante más de 20 años y hasta 2014 Ucrania no tuvo problemas de integridad territorial con Rusia. ¿Qué pasó entonces?



Que paso según tu.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues si le financian para tener una postura que mas favorece a tu pais, ni tan mal.
> Me preocupan mas los que tienen la postura que perjudica al propio pais.



Estar financiado por un dictador extranjero no suele ser un buen paso para tomar medidas en interés de tu país…


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que paso según tu.




No lo sé, no soy un experto en el tema. Sólo quiero que me expliquen por qué Ucrania y Rusia no tuvieron problemas durante más de 20 años y a partir de 2014 sí.


----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)

Hostia...

 









Víktor Medvedchuk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Recuerdo algo de lo de la muerte o asesinato en 2014 del presidente de TOTAL en Moscu, despues de una reunion con Medvedev, ¿ a este que se lo cargo la CIA por estar en contra de las sanciones y quitarle negocio a las petroleras de USA/UK?.



Putin dijo que no fue na tras una investigación propia, que es que el operario del quitanieves estaba borracho y ya


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No lo sé, no soy un experto en el tema. Sólo quiero que me expliquen por qué Ucrania y Rusia no tuvieron problemas durante más de 20 años y a partir de 2014 sí.



Pienso que por injerencias de Rusia. El pueblo ucraniano derrocó a un presidente que ganó unas elecciones con un programa pro ue, y luego cambió. Acto seguido, Rusia empezó a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estar financiado por un dictador extranjero no suele ser un buen paso para tomar medidas en interés de tu país…



La verdad es que todo eso que dices, apenas significa nada. En los ultimos tiempos he llegado a la conclusion que lo unico que nos quedaba como democracia, los derechos, tambien se lo pasan por el forro cuando quieren.
Pero si tu prefieres a Macron, pues muy bien. Yo prefiero que gane Le Pen.
Solo dos cosas:








Euromaidan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Saudi Arabian–led intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pienso que por injerencias de Rusia. *El pueblo ucraniano *derrocó a un presidente que ganó unas elecciones con un programa pro ue, y luego cambió. Acto seguido, Rusia empezó a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

El CNI se menea, no me lo puedo creer.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> España, nido de espías: un informe del CNI detecta un aumento de los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros
> 
> 
> En 2021, los servicios secretos españoles detectaron "un aumento" de los ciberataques y las actividades del espionaje extranjero en España.
> ...


----------



## ELVR (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Respecto al culebrón en torno al armamento pesado por parte de Alemania:
> 
> Respecto a los GEPARD:
> Los GEPARD también estaban sobre la mesa como opción para enviarlos. Hablo de los GEPARD, no de los LEOPARD 1.
> ...



*P.D. 1: No sabía que hubiese una tradición en la Bundeswehr de designar todos los cacharros con nombres de animales: MARDER (=Marta, una especie de huroncillo), GEPARD (=guepardo), LEOPARD (=leopardo). A los tanques Haubitze 2000 les quisieron poner como nombre RHINOZEROS (=rinoceronte), pero al final le dieron una designación más histórica.*

Viene de la segunda guerra mundial con los blindados alemanes Tiger, Panther, Königstiger, y Puma.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

El paquismo ucraniano no se queda corto...


----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


>



De nada.


----------



## LurkerIII (12 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Hostia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este era candidato a ser la marioneta, más aún que Yanukovyc.


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Bufffff.... entramados empresariales, empresas filiales que hacen de pantallas....
> La Comisión Europea aprobando la venta al 100% a Gazprom, (supongo) que previamente aprobada por el Gobierno alemán.....
> A ver si han llovido comisiones por doquier...., y tenemos también en Europa un problema de corrupción que, sin llegar al nivel de Rusia o Ukrania, no deja de ser preocupante. Porque está claro que no se ha velado por el "interés nacional".
> 
> ...



Articulo del 2021 donde explican muy claro lo sucedido y las presiones para poner en marcha el Nord Stream 2

*Crisis energética: las bajas reservas de gas de Gazprom en Europa hacen crecer las dudas sobre Rusia*
*Putin manifiesta que le ha dicho a la empresa que bombee más gas a sus instalaciones en Alemania y Austria, pero en Europa dudan del compromiso de uno de sus principales proveedores.*
Actualizado el 31/10/2021

La empresa rusa Gazprom ha vaciado sus instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en Europa occidental hasta niveles inusualmente bajos antes del invierno, lo que aumenta los temores de que Moscú haya exacerbado una escasez de suministros que ha disparado los precios hasta un nivel récord.


Aunque los niveles de almacenamiento en Europa son bajos, un análisis de los datos de la industria europea del gas muestra que los mayores déficits se encuentran en las instalaciones que son propiedad de Gazprom o que están bajo su control, en lo que, según los críticos, apunta cada vez más a un intento de ajustar el suministro energético europeo.

"Los grandes déficits están donde se encuentran las instalaciones de Gazprom", dijo Domenicantonio De Giorgio, profesor adjunto de finanzas en la Università Cattolica del Sacro Cuore de Milán, que ha analizado los datos de Gas Infrastructure Europe (GIE), un organismo del sector.

"Putin y Gazprom siguen diciendo que han suministrado todos sus contratos a largo plazo con los clientes. Pues bien, han abastecido a sus clientes, pero no se han abastecido a sí mismos", dijo.

Los datos del GIE muestran que en los países en los que Gazprom no posee instalaciones de almacenamiento, como Francia e Italia, el nivel de gas almacenado ha alcanzado niveles casi normales para esta época del año.


Si se excluyen las instalaciones controladas por Gazprom, el almacenamiento de gas en Europa está justo dentro de la media de cinco años, lo que la industria define como una posición de suministros relativamente cómoda. Sin embargo, si se incluyen las instalaciones controladas por Gazprom, el nivel global en Europa está muy por debajo, apenas por encima del 75%, en comparación con el 85% al 95% de los últimos cinco años.

Gazprom tiene influencia sobre casi un tercio de todo el almacenamiento de gas en Alemania, Austria y los Países Bajos.

La instalación de almacenamiento de gas natural Rehden, propiedad de Gazprom, en Alemania, que representa casi una quinta parte de la capacidad de almacenamiento del país, está llena en menos de un 10%, habiendo estado llena en octubre de 2019, según datos de GIE.

La instalación de Haidach, en Austria, también operada por Gazprom y una de las mayores instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de Europa central, sólo está llena en un 20%.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que le había pedido a Gazprom que bombeara más gas a sus instalaciones de almacenamiento en Alemania y Austria después de que terminara de llenar los almacenes nacionales el 8 de noviembre.

Anteriormente había culpado a las compañías energéticas europeas de los precios récord del gas, por no bombear suficiente a los almacenes subterráneos de cara al invierno y negó que Moscú haya restringido los suministros a Europa.

"Esto debería crear una situación favorable en el mercado energético europeo, o al menos más favorable", dijo Putin al director ejecutivo de Gazprom, Alexei Miller.

Los comentarios de Putin se producen después de que la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, dijera a los líderes de la Unión Europea (UE) que Rusia se había comprometido a aumentar su gas natural almacenado en el país, según diplomáticos familiarizados con las conversaciones.

Los críticos de Gazprom creen que permitir que sus instalaciones de almacenamiento disminuyan ha supuesto un esfuerzo sutil pero muy eficaz para influir en los precios europeos de la energía, que están amenazando la recuperación económica de la pandemia de coronavirus.


El sector del gas estaba profundamente dividido sobre si Rusia ha frenado los suministros de Europa, de lo que se le acusa para impulsar la rápida puesta en marcha del controvertido gasoducto Nord Stream 2, que evitará Ucrania para pasar directamente por el Mar Báltico hasta Alemania.

Muchos analistas argumentaron a fines del verano [boreal] que la producción rusa se había agotado, mientras que ha tenido que redirigir una mayor parte de sus suministros para llenar las instalaciones nacionales tras el largo invierno del año pasado.

Sin embargo, hace unas semanas, Gazprom se negó a reservar la capacidad adicional del oleoducto que le permitiría aumentar los suministros a Europa en noviembre, cuando los esfuerzos de Rusia para llenar el almacenamiento interno deberían haber concluido.

"Si me preguntaban el mes pasado, diría que Rusia está dando prioridad llenar sus propias reservas", dijo Cuneyt Kazokoglu, de la consultora Facts Global Energy. "Pero su almacenamiento está casi completo y estructuralmente no parece haber nada que les impida suministrar más gas a Europa, y sin embargo no lo hacen".

Sebastian Bleschke, director de INES, un organismo comercial alemán del sector de almacenamiento de gas, dijo que aunque el almacenamiento europeo se había agotado por un invierno prolongado, era difícil decir por qué las instalaciones propiedad de Gazprom no se habían "vuelto a llenar".

Putin ha vinculado más abiertamente la aprobación de Nord Stream 2 a la disponibilidad de mayores suministros, y dijo que Gazprom podría aumentar los flujos en 17.500 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales "al día siguiente" de la aprobación del gasoducto por los reguladores alemanes.

El operador de Nord Stream 2 dijo que el gasoducto se había llenado de gas en preparación para empezar a funcionar, en una señal de que Rusia tiene gas disponible.

Ni Putin ni Miller dijeron que el gas bombeado para su almacenamiento en Europa procedería de volúmenes de suministro adicionales, lo que indica que Rusia no ha cambiado su postura sobre la aprobación del Nord Stream 2.

Los futuros del gas vinculados a TTF, el precio mayorista del gas en Europa, cayeron sólo un 4,5% tras los comentarios de Putin, lo que indica que el mercado cree que Rusia aún no se ha comprometido a suministrar más gas.

"A principios de otoño [boreal], el ajustado balance de gas doméstico de Rusia podría haber sido la razón por la que los flujos [a Europa] eran modestos teniendo en cuenta los altos precios", dijo Kateryna Filippenko, analista principal de investigación de gas europeo, en Wood Mackenzie.

"Pero ahora creemos que la disponibilidad de gas ha aumentado...Gazprom podría estar dispuesto a suministrar más gas, pero condicionado a que Nord Stream 2 reciba luz verde".

El Ministerio de Economía alemán dijo el martes pasado que había llegado a la conclusión de que permitir que el nuevo gasoducto comience a suministrar gas a Europa no pondría en peligro la seguridad energética de Alemania o de la UE. El análisis del Ministerio debería allanar el camino para que Nord Stream 2 reciba la certificación de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania.

Los políticos de Europa occidental han sido más lentos en señalar a Rusia que sus homólogos de Europa oriental. Pero en las últimas dos semanas esto ha empezado a cambiar.

Annalena Baerbock, copresidenta del partido alemán Los Verdes, que está entrando en negociaciones para formar una coalición, dijo la semana pasada que Europa no debería sucumbir al "chantaje" de Rusia sobre la aprobación del Nord Stream 2, y añadió que creía que el aumento de los precios había sido "provocado intencionadamente".










Crisis energética: las bajas reservas de gas de Gazprom en Europa hacen crecer las dudas sobre Rusia


Putin manifiesta que le ha dicho a la empresa que bombee más gas a sus instalaciones en Alemania y Austria, pero en Europa dudan del compromiso de uno de sus principales proveedores.




www.cronista.com


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Durante más de 20 años y hasta 2014 Ucrania no tuvo problemas de integridad territorial con Rusia. ¿Qué pasó entonces?



Dos razones:

1) La primera vez que yo estuve en Ucrania fue a finales de los 90, recuerdo que le pregunte a un español que ya llevaba un tiempo, ¿Oye aqui en Ucrania hay algun rollo de tipo regional, o separatista?..y me dijo..Crimea..¿ah y que pasa en Crimea?...que son rusos..¿y hay movidas y tal?...y me dijo, mira chaval en este pais la gente ya tiene bastantes problemas con conseguir llenar el estomago como para preocuparse por nada mas.

2) La segunda, durante años despues de la caida de la URSS, Ucrania ( y las demas ex republicas ) seguian viviendo, al menos mentalmente en la URSS, todo lo que tles rodeaba era aun sovietico, se respiraba URSS, estatuas de Lenin, organismos sovieticos, mentalidad sovietica, etc...asi es que durante muchos años despues de la independencia la gente aun vivia en la URSS, lo viejo pervivia y el futuro era incierto, no se sabia como iba a evolucionar.

Cuando se salio del ambiente URSS es cuando empezaron a surgir muchas contradicciones.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, y el gas ruso del que dependen los alemanes gracias a sus políticas progres de las últimas décadas es tan solo una anécdota sin importancia.



¿progres? No se puede aplicar el calificativo "progre" ni desde un punto de vista político.
Y *económicamente* ha sido barra libre de ultraliberalismo.
Acaba de postear el forero @paconan una noticia de bastante alcance respecto a Gazprom. ¿Es eso una venta "progre"? ¿una venta ultraliberal en términos económicos, pero motivada por políticas progres?

Me parece que el adjetivo debería ser otro, porque ni siquiera encajaría en una argumentación de que "todos los partidos son progres".
Dato leído hoy: 72% de votantes de la AfD NO quieren embargo al gas ruso, y políticamente son los que más ensalzan a Putin. Aquí algo no cuadra. Si Schroeder, Merkel y tododios nos ha llevado a la dependencia de Putin, ¿ahora la AfD qué es? ¿Más schroederiana que Schroeder? ¿Más merkeliana que Merkel?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

Otro incidente en Belgorod (Rusia), se desconocen los detalles de momento:


----------



## Mr. Frost (12 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Héroes de Mariupol.



Hay una mujer. Segundo 00:04 al 00:06.


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Un político ucraniano de la oposición... conseguirán sacarle información comprometida?

La cuenta oficial de telegramas de Zelensky anuncia que SBU capturó al oligarca fugitivo y amigo cercano de Putin, Viktor Medvedchuk. Camuflaje y todo.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No lo sé, no soy un experto en el tema. Sólo quiero que me expliquen por qué Ucrania y Rusia no tuvieron problemas durante más de 20 años y a partir de 2014 sí.



Lo explicaron los rusos en su día y por no pocos medios. Querían ese terreno para ellos y de paso que el que mandara en el restante hiciera lo que se le ordenara. Nada que cualquiera no hubiera visto y oído en su momento.
Invadir una parte del territorio de otro país, financiar y organizar grupos paramilitares separatistas en él, rebotarse porque no votan al que no quiere el patrón...en fin, son clásicos todos ellos de la casa.

Aunque claro, para el que está convencido de que invadir con tanques el país de al lado por la puta cara es la mejor de las opciones para solucionar cualquier desencuentro entre vecinos, cualquier excusita le vale.


----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Un político ucraniano de la oposición*... conseguirán sacarle información comprometida?
> 
> La cuenta oficial de telegramas de Zelensky anuncia que SBU capturó al oligarca fugitivo y amigo cercano de Putin, Viktor Medvedchuk. Camuflaje y todo.



Es algo más que un "político de la oposición".

Una rata traidora y posiblemente el tipejo destinado a ser la marioneta del Khan d haber triunfado la "operación especial"


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Que cojonazos tiene Zelensky









Zelenski rechaza la visita del presidente alemán a Ucrania por sus estrechos lazos con Rusia


Steinmeier declaró que “no es querido en Kiev” durante una visita a Polonia




www.larazon.es


----------



## paconan (12 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es algo más que un "político de la oposición".
> 
> Una rata traidora y posiblemente el tipejo destinado a ser la marioneta del Khan d haber triunfado la "operación especial"



ya se sabe que era una marioneta de Putin,,


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un político ucraniano de la oposición... conseguirán sacarle información comprometida?
> 
> La cuenta oficial de telegramas de Zelensky anuncia que SBU capturó al oligarca fugitivo y amigo cercano de Putin, Viktor Medvedchuk. Camuflaje y todo.



Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Hostia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena pieza.
Este era el candidato más firme a Quisling ucraniano que tenían preparado los de la "_operasión espesial_".
Es un palo importante.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un político ucraniano de la oposición... conseguirán sacarle información comprometida?
> 
> La cuenta oficial de telegramas de Zelensky anuncia que SBU capturó al oligarca fugitivo y amigo cercano de Putin, Viktor Medvedchuk. Camuflaje y todo.



Huele a montaje de la SBU a millas.

A Medvechuk lo han tenido en una celda desde hace tiempo, aparte de que llevaba 1 año en arresto domiciliario.

Recuerdo que esa persona es el presidente de uno de los principales partidos de Ucrania.

Democracia a la ucraniana, Made in Zelensky.

Menudo monstruo que se esta alimentado.

Ya vendran los lloros.


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)

La horda publicando las fotos de la tía que se van a violar


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.



Miembro no, presidente del segundo partido de Ucrania al que metieron en arresto en cuanto se aupo enblas encuestas.

El monstruo ucraniano terminara devorando Europa .

Acuerdate de lo que digo.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que cojonazos tiene Zelensky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El agente anglo para la desrruccion ya empieza a enseñar la patita..hey kartoffen que la guerra no ess solo contra los ruskis, que esto tambien va con vosotros.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.



Estaba acusado de financiar a los terroristas separatistas de Donbas. Estaba bajo arresto domiciliario y huyó a los tres días de iniciarse la "operación militar especial".


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)

Qué pasa Pinovski? Ya no tienes imágenes de ruskis robando phoskitos en las gasolineras?

Trae que te actualizo yo el hilo hombre con ratas ukronazis abatidas por doquier..


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)

Venga hijos de puta!!!

Haced ahora gracietas..


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> _«Gazprom tiene influencia sobre *casi un tercio de todo el almacenamiento de gas en Alemania, Austria y los Países Bajos*.»
> 
> «La instalación de almacenamiento de gas natural Rehden, *propiedad de Gazprom, en Alemania*, que representa casi una quinta parte de la capacidad de almacenamiento del país [...].»
> 
> «La instalación de Haidach, *en Austria, también operada por Gazprom* y una de las mayores instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de Europa central [...].»_



La guerra económica no se limita sólo a sanciones sí, sanciones no.
La guerra económica no se limita sólo a embargos sí, o embargos no al gas y al petróleo.

La dependencia es total porque la ESTRUCTURA gasística está en manos de Rusia. Y ahora se empieza a hablar de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de esas estructuras rusas en Europa. Al mismo tiempo, también se está hablando de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de empresas europeas en Rusia. El tema es que parece que está habiendo una escalada y esto puede acabar en que "yo te quito lo tuyo" y sé que "tú vas a quitarme lo mío". Por ejemplo, que Rusia quite a Alemania las plantas automovilísticas de VW, etc.

Esta guerra, y no me refiero al conflicto armado, está dejando al desnudo todas las debilidades e interdependencias que se han ido acumulando en las últimas décadas. Imaginemos que en vez de Rusia, el problema fuese con China.... Pues China se queda con tooooooodas las inversiones en factorías que han realizado las empresas occidentales en China. Es poca broma.

Puse en un post que los departamentos de riesgos de muchas multinacionales podrían empezar a replantearse bastantes cosas respecto a inversiones y deslocalizaciones. La cosa se puede salir de madre.


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)

Ejjjque me ha disho LaSejjjtq que ejjta ganando Chigrinsky..

Aquí tenéis a un mercenario británico que ahora está con Bandera..


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)

Nazi muerto.. abono pa mi huerto..


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)

Estáis muy callaos..venga coño!!!

No seáis tímidos..

Dónde están las fotos de los tractores llevándose "chatarra" ruski..

Vengaaaaa vaaaamos!!!

Desnazificados.


----------



## BeninExpress (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los montajes lacrimogenos ucros son serie B de la mala, he visto telenovelas bolivianas mucho mas creibles.



Mira si fuera verdad. Aunque sea un minuto.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No lo sé, no soy un experto en el tema. Sólo quiero que me expliquen por qué Ucrania y Rusia no tuvieron problemas durante más de 20 años y a partir de 2014 sí.



En el 2014 aparecieron unos enanitos verdes. Dicen que los mandaron desde el Kremlin.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El paquismo ucraniano no se queda corto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023049



Una M1910, debe llevar algunos muertos a sus espaldas


----------



## Tales (12 Abr 2022)

Vaya brotazo psicótico le está dando al pobre camarada Benin


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>











Viktor Medvedchuk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





la wiki en inglés ya está actualizada, que jodios linces


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)

La horda no distingue entre civiles y militares.

Niño de 2 años


18+ #Бучанський р-н, с. #Гавронщина On March 12, 2022, 15 cars with civilians and all signs that they were peaceful people (inscriptions "Children" and white pieces of cloth) were driving from #Здвижівки ). Russian soldiers stopped, did not allow them to leave. They spent the night and tried to leave on the 13th. 
Russia's BMP hit the column with a machine gun. The photo shows the exhumation of the dead family from the penultimate car. 5 people killed. Among them is a 2-year-old child. Everyone died on the spot. Seven people from the column (including two wounded) a local resident Yuri hid in himself until the retreat of the Russians.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.



Creo que están en Estado de Guerra, no me hagas mucho caso.

Mira, otro político que era también muy importante y votado en su región:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Abr 2022)

Chad Estonia vs Virgin Francia


----------



## ELVR (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)

Tales dijo:


> Vaya brotazo psicótico le está dando al pobre camarada Benin



Mira que os tengo avisados.

"Cerrad la puerta del corral cuando vengáis de echar de comer a los animales...que luego se salen"


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Chad Estonia vs Virgin Francia



En Francia, y en el resto de Europa Occidental, excepto 4 tarados, de los que la mitad estan en este hilo, hay muy poquitas ganas de terminar en guerra por los piques ancestrales en las tierras del Este, a mayor gloria de USA/UK agitando el avispero para zumbarle a Rusia...y a nosotros.

¿De verdad te crees que la mierda de los ucranianos huele mejor que la mierda de los rusos?.


----------



## lowfour (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Todos los paises al este de Alemania deberian ser expulsados de la UE (excepto Chequia y Hungria), que se monten su UEE, que nos dejen en paz y que se maten entre ellos y con los rusos.


----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.



Veamos:

_Viktor Medvedchuk - Jefe de los Consejos Político y Estratégico de la Plataforma Opositora - Por la Vida
Durante años, Viktor Medvedchuk estuvo considerado el más poderoso oligarca de Ucrania, *muy cercano a Rusia y metido en intrigas políticas y oscuros negocios de altos vuelos. *Su influencia fue máxima con el presidente Leonid Kuchma, cuya Administración dirigió. Damnificado por la Revolución Naranja, desde 2014 sus detractores le señalaron como ins*tigador de la represión del Maidán, la anexión de Crimea y el separatismo en el Donbás, al tiempo que exhibía su amistad con Vladímir Putin*. Primero lideró el Partido Social Demócrata de Ucrania-Unido, en 2012 montó la ONG *Elección para oponerse a la orientación euro-atlántica de Ucrania *y en 2019 salió elegido diputado por la Plataforma Opositora—*Por la Vida (OPZZh)* de Yuriy Boyko. Ya objeto de sanciones por Estados Unidos desde 2014, en 2021 *quedó bajo arresto domiciliario como sospechoso de "alta traición" y "saqueo de recursos naturales" en Crimea. *El 8 de marzo de 2022, en el 13º día de la guerra, la *OPZZh*, *que acataba sin reservas la ley marcial y el resto de disposiciones de emergencia decretadas por Zelenskiy, despojó a Medvedchuk, en paradero incierto, de las presidencias de sus Consejos Político y Estratégico*, asumidas por Boyko._

¿Te queda claro ya o hacemos un croquis?





wanamaker dijo:


> A ver si me entero.
> *Dices que mejor que nos pasemos por el forro la soberania nacional porque un referendum en Cataluña saldria que no a la independencia.*
> Pues bueno, pero* la realidad es que el destino de ese cacho de tierra solo lo puede decidir el conjunto del pueblo español*, y ademas, yo quiero que salga el si.
> 
> ...



Esto que decías aquí de _*Soberanía Nacional*_ y _*Conjunto del Pueblo Español ...*_¿Lo podemos aplicar a Ucrania o sólo vale para España?


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


>



Yo y muchos por aquí condenamos todas las salvajadas, de cualquier bando. Tu no creo que lo hagas. Entras con una saña que da arcadas. 

Te contaré una anecdota de nuestra guerra civil. Mi abuelo tenia un conocido que cuando fusilaban a condenados iba a jalear al pelotón de fusilamiento. Años mss tarde le contó que estaba terriblemte arrepentido de ello. No sé si a ti podria pasarte algo parecido.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (12 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dictadura sana. Miembro del segundo partido de Ucrania, pero que mas da.



no lo veo en el.parlamento ni a el.ni a su partido, es alguno de estos?









Elecciones presidenciales de Ucrania de 2019 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Spieluhr (12 Abr 2022)

¿Está por ahí el porbre Putinexpress? Venga otro zasca


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Abr 2022)

por cierto, que fue de los chechenos?


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Medvechuk *lo han tenido en una celda desde hace tiempo*, aparte de que llevaba 1 año en arresto domiciliario.
> 
> Recuerdo que esa persona es el presidente de uno de los principales partidos de Ucrania.



Pero si se escapó del *arresto domiciliario* 3 días después de la invasión "operación especial".
Ese es el *oligarca *que tú decías que salía primero en las encuestas. Por cierto, ¿es judío?
Espero que si es verdad que lo han detenido, *le pongan un abogado de oficio a su altura, un abogado de oficio como lo fué él*.

Me autocito para los foreros que no sepan de qué personaje hablamos:


Karamba dijo:


> ¿Se refiere Usted a este *Viktor Medvedchuk*? ¿El mismo que viste y calza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: La labor profesional de este sujeto detenido como ABOGADO DEFENSOR



*Legal career and participation in political trials against Soviet dissidents*
In 1979, Medvedchuk became a member of the Shevchenkivska Legal Consultation of the Kyiv City Collegiate of Attorneys.

*Como ABOGADO DEFENSOR de oficio del escritor Yurity Lytvyn*
In 1979, Medvedchuk was the lawyer for repressed poet Yuriy Lytvyn. *In his last word in court on 17 December 1979, Lytvyn described Medvedchuk's work as a lawyer: "The passivity of my lawyer Medvedchuk in defense is not due to his professional profanity, but to the instructions he received from above and his subordination*: he does not dare reveal the mechanism according to which provocations were implemented against me." Lytvyn was convicted and died in prison. According to official documents from the court in Vasylkiv, Medvedchuk referred to the incompleteness of the investigation in the case and asked to cancel the court's verdict and send the case for re-trial.

*Como ABOGADO DEFENSOR de oficio del escritor **Vasyl Stus*
In 1980, Medvedchuk was appointed as a defence lawyer in the trial of Vasyl Stus. According to the testimony of people close to Stus (his wife and friend Yevgeny Sverstyuk), *Stus refused to be defended by Medvedchuk, because "he immediately felt that Medvedchuk was an aggressive Komsomol type person, he didn't protect him, he didn't want to understand him, and, in fact, he was not interested in his business*." Nevertheless, Medvedchuk remained Stus's lawyer despite the protests of his client.

According to the "Chronicle of Current Events", Medvedchuk's plea at the Stus trial was as follows: "The lawyer said in his speech that all of Stus's crimes deserve to be punished, but he asks to pay attention to the fact that Stus, working in 1979–1980 at the enterprises of Kiev, fulfilled the norm; in addition, he underwent a severe stomach operation." According to Ukrainian lawyers Roman Titikalo and Ilya Kotin, Medvedchuk seems to have recognized the guilt of his client Stus during the court case. In doing so, (the lawyer) Medvedchuk violated his professional duty since he seemed to refused to defend Stus, which grossly violated Stus's right to defense in court.

Stus died after he declared a hunger strike on 4 September 1985 in Perm-36, a Soviet forced labor camp for political prisoners. In a 2018 interview with _The Independent_, *Medvedchuk claimed he could not have operated differently: "Stus denounced the Soviet government, and didn't consider it to be legitimate. Everyone decides their own fate. Stus admitted he agitated against the Soviet government. He was found guilty by the laws of the time. When the laws changed, the case was dropped. Unfortunately, he died*."

*Como ABOGADO DEFENSOR de oficio del escritor **Mikola Kuntsevich*
In 1985, *he was a lawyer at the trial of poet Mikola Kuntsevich*. According to Kuntsevich's memoirs, *Medvedchuk "poured more dirt on him than the prosecutor."* After Medvedchuk asked the court to dismiss one of Kuntsevich's motions, he challenged him and repeated the challenge several times, but each time the court dismissed it. In his last word, Medvedchuk said: *"I completely agree with a comrade prosecutor in determining the sentence. But, for reasons incomprehensible to me, comrade prosecutor forgot that the defendant had not yet left one year and nine months from the previous term. I consider it necessary to add this period to the new punishment." *This request was granted by the court.


----------



## Trovador (12 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no lo veo en el.parlamento ni a el.ni a su partido, es alguno de estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su partido quedó cuarto, él no se presentaba.

De todas maneras fue expulsado del partido por el nuevo dirigente:

_Yuriy Boyko, antiguo viceprimer ministro con Viktor Yanukovych y figura vinculada al sector del gas, es uno de los principales dirigentes del ala prorrusa o rusófila de la política ucraniana. Junto con Vadim Rabinovich preside la Plataforma Opositora—Por la Vida (OPZZh), última reconfiguración, llenando el hueco dejado por el Partido de las Regiones, del grueso de las fuerzas favorables al entendimiento con Moscú. Es diputado desde 2014, quedó cuarto en las presidenciales de 2019 (aunque fue el más votado en Donetsk y Luhansk) y desde ese año lidera el primer grupo opositor en la Rada. La OPZZh ha sido muy crítica con Zelenskiy, ha defendido el estatus de neutralidad para Ucrania y ha reclamado cierto grado de autonomía para el Donbás. Su copresidente ha cultivado vínculos políticos y económicos con las élites de Rusia, y desde los partidos prooccidentales se le ha acusado de servir a los intereses del Kremlin. Un perfil que la invasión de 2022 ha venido a trastocar: ahora, *Boyko condena la "agresión rusa", lamenta la "terrible e injusta guerra contra el pueblo ucraniano" y empieza a purgar del partido a los elementos vistos como agentes del Kremlin**, *al tiempo que implora una solución negociada._


----------



## zapatitos (12 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Perfil bajo de Vox?, pero si desde el minuto uno está pidiendo que se envíen más armas, sobre podemos nada más que añadir, unos filibusteros que al ver la deriva del asunto cambian de chaqueta rápidamente




Abascal apoya la acogida de los ucranianos que huyen de la guerra: "Estos sí son refugiados"


https://www.elespanol.com/espana/andalucia/20220302/vox-llegada-ucranianos-andalucia-paises-cercanos/654184767_0.htm


¿A cual de los dos teneis que hacer caso los de VOX? ¿Al que dice que los refugees ucranianos son todos bienvenidos o al que dice que aquí no vengan y se queden por allí cerca de su casa?

Y con lo de las armas pues será tres cuartos y mitad de lo mismo, uno dirá que manden armas y el otro que no las manden. Así siempre podeis criticar al gobierno tanto y decir que vosotros estabais en contra tanto si las envía como si no.

Saludos.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Joder, se ve el chispazo en el último fotograma y todo.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no lo veo en el.parlamento ni a el.ni a su partido, es alguno de estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes tener razon. Me he fiado, mal por mi, de lo que dice la wiki españa.








Víktor Medvedchuk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




presidente del Consejo Político y Estratégico del partido político «Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida», el segundo partido más votado en Ucrania. 

En cualquier caso, Ucrania desde 2014 no es una democracia. Pero ni si quiera una democracia mierdera como la nuestra.

Y como dije en otro hilo, Zelensky acabara en la cuneta tirado por los mismos que ahora le ponen como heroe. Al tiempo.


----------



## Cuscarejo (12 Abr 2022)

Tales dijo:


> Vaya brotazo psicótico le está dando al pobre camarada Benin



Creo que era el Medvedchuk el que le pagaba, normal que esté rabioso.


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## arangul (12 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> por cierto, que fue de los chechenos?



a gente joven ,la mayoria trabajando en moscu o san petesburgo


----------



## At4008 (12 Abr 2022)

Diría que son vídeos nuevos (no recuerdo haberlos visto en el hilo)


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Pero si se escapó del *arresto domiciliario* 3 días después de la invasión "operación especial".
> Ese es el *oligarca *que tú decías que salía primero en las encuestas. Por cierto, ¿es judío?
> Espero que si es verdad que lo han detenido, *le pongan un abogado de oficio a su altura, un abogado de oficio como lo fué él*.
> 
> ...



De verdad te crees que el SBU iba a dejar que Medvechuk se pirase 3 dias despues de que empezo la guerra...3 dias despues de que empezo la guerra lo metieron en una celda para sacarlo a la luz cuando estimasen conveniente, hoy.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

este debio decirle a zelensky dias antes de la invasion que para qué iba a enviarle ayuda si kiev caeria en 24h
encima se arroga cual chusquero representar a polonia y las balticas, tratando de que el rechazo se extienda a ellas.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (12 Abr 2022)

Rusia entra oficialmente en suspensión de pagos al abonar una deuda en rublos


Los acreedores de la empresa pública Russian Railways no han aceptado el pago en rublos de una deuda




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> este debio decirle a zelensky dias antes de la invasion que para qué iba a enviarle ayuda si kiev caeria en 24h



Este desplante los anglos se lo premiaran.

Ucrania sera socio privilegiado junto a polonia y lituania en el caballo de troya contra Europa.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> De verdad te crees que el SBU iba a dejar que Medvechuk se pirase 3 dias despues de que empezo la guerra...3 dias despues de que empezo la guerra lo metieron en una celda para sacarlo a la luz cuando estimasen conveniente, hoy.



No sé si le han capturado o no.
En cualquier caso espero que le asignen un abogado de oficio a su altura, como lo fue él EN REPETIDAS OCASIONES, si no a lo largo de toda su vida.
Estamos en tiempos de guerra y hay escasez, yo voy justito de misericordia.
Que Dios lo absuelva (si así lo estima pertinente).


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Recuerdo algo de lo de la muerte o asesinato en 2014 del presidente de TOTAL en Moscu, despues de una reunion con Medvedev, ¿ a este que se lo cargo la CIA por estar en contra de las sanciones y quitarle negocio a las petroleras de USA/UK?.



Inmejorable oportunidad para que puedas ENLAZAR algo por primera vez en este hilo. 
A mí es que me lleva mucho tiempo desmontar cada una de las chorradas que dices.


----------



## alas97 (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Han vuelto los soldados irradiados, dicen que hay dos con síntomas
> 
> El personal militar ruso con signos de exposición a la radiación fue llevado nuevamente al Centro Republicano Científico y Práctico en Gomel, informa Flagshtok, citando su fuente. 1/4
> “Hay 22 soldados rusos en el Centro en este momento, presumiblemente dos tienen síntomas de exposición a la radiación. Están en examen especializado”. Los soldados rusos son tratados por especialistas bielorrusos. 2/4
> ...



Sucnormales es poco para lo que se me ocurre.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Este desplante los anglos se lo premiaran.
> 
> Ucrania sera socio privilegiado junto a polonia y lituania en el caballo de troya contra Europa.



NO. 
Lo que debería haber dicho como Jefe de Estado de la República Federal de Alemania es que entiende la postura de Ukrania, que no se lo toma en plan personal, y que por su parte seguirá apoyando la causa de Ukrania, y al mismo tiempo, mejorando los errores que haya podido cometer Alemania, y él personalmente (fue Ministro de Exteriores). Y que ya habría tiempo para aclarar circunstancias o para reconocer errores cara a cara, y en privado, con Zelenski. Habría quedado como un señor, y egoístamente para él, le hubiese ayudado en el proceso de recogida de cable que emprendió hace unas semanas.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> NO.
> Lo que debería haber dicho como Jefe de Estado de la República Federal de Alemania es que entiende la postura de Ukrania, que no se lo toma en plan personal, y que por su parte seguirá apoyando la causa de Ukrania, y al mismo tiempo, mejorando los errores que haya podido cometer Alemania, y él personalmente (fue Ministro de Exteriores). Y que ya habría tiempo para aclarar circunstancias o para reconocer errores cara a cara, y en privado, con Zelenski. Habría quedado como un señor, y egoístamente para él, le hubiese ayudado en el proceso de recogida de cable que emprendió hace unas semanas.



Los.alemanes no estan recogiendo cable.

Saben desde hace mucho que USA/UK quieren liarsela con su proxy ukro para joderles, durante unos años se consiguio evitar, trump estaba en la casa blanca, que si Minks , que si le daban pasta a Kiev, que si calmaban a Putin....pero al final se ha llegado donde queria USA y a ellos no les queda otra que sonreir mientras son brutalmente sodomizados por la elite anglo/askhenazi.

Mita a la camara y sonrie.


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los.alemanes no estan recogiendo cable.



  
ya.... ya.....
Ustéc no ve TVs alemanas ni lee prensa alemana, ¿me equivoco? Pero si les están dando hasta en el carné de identidad a todos los _Putin-Versteher_....
No están recogiendo cable, no....
Y espérate que la cosa no vaya a peor y la población empiece a buscar culpables....


----------



## Chaini (12 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023180


----------



## Karamba (12 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Huele a montaje de la SBU a millas.
> 
> A Medvechuk lo han tenido en una celda desde hace tiempo, aparte de que llevaba 1 año en arresto domiciliario.
> 
> ...



Ah, y se me olvidaba... es que este personaje es tan siniestro.... que se podrían comentar tantas cosas....
Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvedchuk.
  
Pero esto no implica nada.... o sí.... no lo sé. Me lo pienso y te lo digo.
Y tú hablando al foro de _«un candidato que salió primero en las encuestas»._ Neutralidad eres tú, cuando fijo mi pupila en la tuya. O algo así era.
¿Me pregunto cómo valoraría un abogado de oficio al servicio de la KGB este..... digamos..... pequeño detalle sin importancia?


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Abr 2022)

Ya se que Putin es el padrino


Karamba dijo:


> Ah, y se me olvidaba... es que este personaje es tan siniestro.... que se podrían comentar tantas cosas....
> Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvedchuk.
> 
> Pero esto no implica nada.... o sí.... no lo sé. Me lo pienso y te lo digo.
> ...



Ya se que Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvechuk...pero no me parece una razon para que se le sometiese a arresto al representante de millones de ucranianos oprimidos.

De hecho es solo una razon masnque justifica la intervencion de Rusia en una Ucrania en el operativo especial, en la Ucrania que sea liberada las personas podran ser padrinos y madrinas sin que se las persiga y encarcele por ello.


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

Me parece muy extraño, el tanque estaba lo suficientemente cerca como para ver el color del brazalete, o es que no veian colores? El del tanque no se que pensaba, tenía enemigos enfrente y no tenían actitudes hostiles con él, no se comunica por radio con el otro tanque de detras? sigue avanzando si ve enemigos? Un momento alucinación y locura de tanta guerra y poco sueño, fatiga de combate? Deberían investigar los motivos para que no se repita.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (12 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Le corta el gas o no?
> 
> 
> #Austrian El canciller Karl Nehammer comentó sobre sus conversaciones con #Putin Según él, "no fue una visita amistosa", el encuentro fue "muy duro", abierto y directo. Nehammer habla sobre los crímenes de guerra del ejército #Russian en #Ukraine y la necesidad de su investigación internacional.



A estos autríacos les metes un pincho sobre el casco, les sube la mala leche y te invaden lo que sea.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No escarmientan los mandos rusos formando hileras como caminintos de hormigas a los que la artilleria ucra aplasta.



No es que no escarmienten es que no tienen más remedio que pasar por ciertas zonas con campos de tierra mullida e hidratada. Cada vez más.


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Para leerlo más comodo









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Vladislav Surkov is reportedly arrested. For years he ran Russian domestic politics and later Kremlin's policy in Ukraine. On Feb 15 he published an article calling for the war to reannex Ukraine, Bela...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## p_pin (13 Abr 2022)

El Banco Mundial preve que *el PIB ruso caiga un 45%*









El Banco Mundial prevé que el PIB de Ucrania caiga un 45% este año por el ataque ruso


La economía del país sufre el desplome de los ingresos fiscales, la pérdida de tejido productivo y la paralización de las exportaciones




elpais.com







Perdon dije ruso??....


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (13 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El Banco Mundial preve que *el PIB ruso caiga un 45%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por desgracia es lo esperable en un país invadido


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)

Zelenski afirma que Medvedchuk trató de escapar del país tras 48 días escondido, y dado que escogió el uniforme militar "cae bajo las reglas de la guerra".

El presidente de Ucrania propone a Rusia intercambiar a "este chico suyo" por los ucranianos que están en cautiverio.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya se que Putin es el padrino
> 
> Ya se que Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvechuk...pero no me parece una razon para que se le sometiese a arresto al representante de millones de ucranianos oprimidos.
> 
> De hecho es solo una razon masnque justifica la intervencion de Rusia en una Ucrania en el operativo especial, en la Ucrania que sea liberada las personas podran ser padrinos y madrinas sin que se las persiga y encarcele por ello.



Parece que Medvedchuk vivía en un piso vladimir-de-mier. Os dejo unas imágenes. Yo creo que a este le gustaba el _foie gras_, ¿no crees? 
Me gusta su estilo ruso espartano:



Edito para aclarar que el camuflaje ese militar con el que está recubierto el vagón de tren ese lo puso el propio Medvedchuk para que no se supiese/viese lo que tenía al lado del chalete. No está ahí porque estemos en guerra.



Karamba dijo:


> Un poco off-topic, pero bueno.
> No me extraña que la población de Ukrania esté más o menos contenta con el presidente que tienen, si han tenido que soportar personajes como este. Acojonante. El vídeo no necesita subtítulos porque las imágenes lo dicen todo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Zelenski afirma que Medvedchuk trató de escapar del país tras 48 días escondido, y *dado que escogió el uniforme militar **"cae bajo las reglas de la guerra".*
> El presidente de Ucrania propone a Rusia intercambiar a "este chico suyo" por los ucranianos que están en cautiverio.




Según explicaron algunos foreros.... en base a esto.... le espera un consejo de guerra.
Bueno, tiene la suerte de que como Zelenski lo ha publicado en su canal de Telegram y lo ha hecho público, seguramente no dejen que lo fusile, por aquello de las formas. Pero yo creo que de la perpetua no se libra (si existe esta figura en Ukrania).

P.D.: Creo estar utilizando la terminología correcta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (13 Abr 2022)

*EXCLUSIVE U.S. to announce $750 million more in weapons for Ukraine, officials say*










EXCLUSIVE U.S. to announce $750 million more in weapons for Ukraine, officials say


U.S. President Joe Biden's administration is expected to announce as soon as Wednesday another $750 million in military assistance for Ukraine for its fight against Russian forces, two U.S. officials familiar with the matter told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Según explicaron algunos foreros.... en base a esto.... le espera un consejo de guerra.
> Bueno, tiene la suerte de que como Zelenski lo ha publicado en su canal de Telegram y lo ha hecho público, seguramente no dejen que lo fusile, por aquello de las formas. Pero yo creo que de la perpetua no se libra (si existe esta figura en Ukrania).
> 
> P.D.: Creo estar utilizando la terminología correcta



Si lo ha publicado es que pretendera intercamboarlo por alguien con los rusos, quizas algun jefe del azov o algun mando de la OTAN en Mariupol que ha caido o va a caer prisionero.

De todas formas creo que eres el unico tipo en la red que se ha creido lo de que se escapo el 27 de Febrero de su casa y la SBU lo ha atrapado hoy.


----------



## Cuscarejo (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya se que Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvechuk...pero no me parece una razon para que se le sometiese a arresto al representante de millones de ucranianos oprimidos.
> 
> De hecho es solo una razon masnque justifica la intervencion de Rusia en una Ucrania en el operativo especial, en la Ucrania que sea liberada las personas podran ser padrinos y madrinas sin que se las persiga y encarcele por ello.



¿Te pagan poco, estás desmotivado a la hora de argumentar?


----------



## At4008 (13 Abr 2022)

OffTopic, pero br000tal


Coros patrióticos de apoyo a la Z


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

¿Poco? , depende , son varios miles de euros al mes, en cuenta Off shore en Chipre, pero si, creo que mi excelente trabajo vale mas, llevar la verdad a la gente que lee mis argumentos irrebatibles vale mas, he conseguido llevar la luz a muchas personas que vivian en el lado oscuro de la OTAN.

Soy un camino de salvacion.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si lo ha publicado es que pretendera intercamboarlo por alguien con los rusos, quizas algun jefe del azov o algun mando de la OTAN en Mariupol que ha caido o va a caer prisionero.
> 
> De todas formas creo que eres el unico tipo en la red que se ha creido lo de que se escapo el 27 de Febrero de su casa y la SBU lo ha atrapado hoy.



¿Crees que esto de abajo tuvo algo que ver con la fuga de Medvedchuk?
Te lo pregunto porque yo, al contrario que tú, no soy un conocedor de la realidad ukra.


Karamba dijo:


> Ayer hubo un "incidente" con la policía, en el que acabó tiroteado Dmitry Demyanenko, un ex-funcionario del SBU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ukrania). No está claro si se saltó un check-point o fueron a por él sospechando que trabajaba para el otro bando. Hablan de que sabiendo que le habían cazado dispara el primero y luego lo acribillan.
> Dejo vídeo y foto:
> 
> 
> ...



El día anterior a este "incidente", Zelenski dedicó los últimos segundos de su discurso para avisar a alguna rata que pensaba que no iba a ser cazada. Te dejo el enlace aquí abajo (Minuto 7:25):


Karamba dijo:


> Me parece que Zelensky lanzó un aviso el día anterior y el menda sabía que iban a por él, por eso es él quien abre fuego antes que la policía.
> Minuto 07:25 para el que quiso entender:



¿Crees que son hechos relacionados este "incidente" y la fuga del _«*representante de millones de ucranianos oprimidos*»_, como denominas tú al _come-foie-gras_es este?


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La guerra económica no se limita sólo a sanciones sí, sanciones no.
> La guerra económica no se limita sólo a embargos sí, o embargos no al gas y al petróleo.
> 
> La dependencia es total porque la ESTRUCTURA gasística está en manos de Rusia. Y ahora se empieza a hablar de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de esas estructuras rusas en Europa. Al mismo tiempo, también se está hablando de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de empresas europeas en Rusia. El tema es que parece que está habiendo una escalada y esto puede acabar en que "yo te quito lo tuyo" y sé que "tú vas a quitarme lo mío". Por ejemplo, que Rusia quite a Alemania las plantas automovilísticas de VW, etc.
> ...



Un buen comienzo para empezar a relocalizar las factorías en Europa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Abr 2022)

Nada que el mariscal Fuck-off no haya reconocido


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> De todas formas creo que *eres el unico tipo en la red que se ha creido lo de que se escapo el 27 de Febrero de su casa y la SBU lo ha atrapado hoy.*



A ver... yo no tengo la certeza de nada.
Pero si realmente lo han tenido en una mazmorra, y lo enseñan ahora después de 40 días, no es muy inteligente poner como testigo al propio abogado de Medvedchuk.



_«Su abogado negó la acusación de Kyiv de que se había escapado, y dijo en cambio que Medvedchuk se había visto obligado a cambiar de ubicación debido a las amenazas de los grupos nacionalistas. “En relación con el peligro real para la vida, así como con la necesidad de garantizar su protección, Viktor Medvedchuk fue evacuado a un lugar seguro en Kyiv”, declaró la abogada Larysa Cherednychenko.
Su abogado también mencionó que Medvedchuk seguiría cumpliendo sus obligaciones legales durante la vista del caso de traición.»_








Ukraine secret services capture close Putin ally after weeks on the run


He was reported to have escaped house arrest just three days after Putin launched Russia’s invasion of Ukraine




www.independent.co.uk





Además, parece ser que Medvedchuk tiene un equipo de abogados entre los que se encuentran abogados internacionales que no están sometidos a la "presión" por la situación de guerra que se vive en Ukrania. Tiene un abogado que vive en Berlín y que se sumó a la defensa que ya ejercía en Ukrania la tal abogada Larysa Cherednychenko con el resto de equipo de abogados. Aquí una noticia del 11/11/2021, al parecer con vídeo incluido, con anuncio de designación de este abogado de Berlín. Se explican bastante bien las acusaciones a las que se enfrentaba.








Berlin attorney joins Medvedchuk's defense team







en.interfax.com.ua





Supongo que los próximos días tendremos noticias de su equipo de abogados, y nos podrán aclarar si ha estado "en el congelador" en una mazmorra durante 40 días, o si realmente ha sido detenido ahora. Alguien se va a llevar un zasca. Puede que sea yo, porque como he dicho, yo no tengo certezas de nada. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Abr 2022)

Ojo, zero hedge abrevando a buen ritmo del palanganato





__





Azov Battalion Alleges Russia Used Chemical Weapons in Mariupol | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





parece escrito por el mismisimo mariscal fuck-off


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> A ver... yo no tengo la certeza de nada.
> Pero si realmente lo han tenido en una mazmorra, y lo enseñan ahora después de 40 días, no es muy inteligente poner como testigo al propio abogado de Medvedchuk.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023392
> 
> ...





Queda bastante claro que el personaje es eJperto en asuntos ucranianos con jota mayúscula. Supongo que en todas las demás historietas la cosa va por los mismos derroteros. Pero en la intimidad habla ruso con fluidez. Con acento ucraniano.



Le agradezco el aporte y el descomunal zasca. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Queda bastante claro que el personaje es eJperto en asuntos ucranianos con jota mayúscula. Supongo que en todas las demás historietas la cosa va por los mismos derroteros. Pero en la intimidad habla ruso con fluidez. Con acento ucraniano.
> 
> Le agradezco el aporte y el descomunal zasca.
> 
> ...



Hay otros foreros como McNulty a los que dejé de contestar, pero con este otro, da la casualidad de que al escarbar para desmontarle todo el tinglado, la mina de oro que encuentras es tremenda.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



buenísimo el hilo este.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

@vladimirovich,
Seguimos con las risas.
No es un zasca muy grande, pero es un detallito de nada.
Al parecer, el _come-foie-gras_es este prefería la Ukrania occidental 100% pata negra, y no la Ukrania pro-rusa y rusohablante, porque la orden de detención emitida el 18/03/2022, estando Medvedchuk en rebeldía, fue decretada por un juzgado de Lviv o Leópolis (Galitzia), por lo que es de suponer que su residencia estaba en esta ciudad tan "ukronazi", vamos.... que 50km más allá y casi rebasa la frontera y acaba viviendo en Polonia.  

Dejo abajo la noticia en la que un Juzgado de Lviv decreta su orden de detención en rebeldía (18/03/2022), al estar Medvedchuk fugado del arresto domiciliario desde el 27/02/2022, coincidiendo con la invasión de Ukrania:








Court allows detention of Medvedchuk, his whereabouts being established – SBI


Lychakivsky District Court of Lviv has chosen a measure of restraint, the detention of MP of the Opposition Platform - For Life faction Viktor Medvedchuk, who escaped from house arrest, according to the State Bureau of Investigations (SBI).




ua.interfax.com.ua


----------



## asakopako (13 Abr 2022)

Esas capturas y enlaces no hay que mandárselas a la GC que está a otras cosas. Hay que mandárselas a la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid para que ellos tomen las acciones pertinentes. La bocachanclada es tan gorda que como llegue a oídos de la colonia ucraniana en España se le va a dar un buen escarmiento a Doritov.


----------



## alas97 (13 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv, en dirección a Izium, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron una columna de tanques de la división Kantemirov, que se mostró en un video compartido por el propagandista ruso Alexander Kots.

El editor en jefe de la publicación en línea Censor.Net, Yuriy Butusov, que actualmente se encuentra en la región de Kharkiv, dijo esto en su canal de YouTube , informa Ukrinform.

"12 de abril. Una nueva columna de tanques rusos de la 4ª División de Tanques de la Guardia de Kantemirov, la división de desfiles de las fuerzas armadas rusas, ingresó al este de Ucrania... La columna fue completamente destruida y este T-80 se convirtió en un trofeo". Butusov dijo.




Señaló que recientemente esta columna, que estaba cruzando el río Siverskyy Donets en el área de Izium "para un avance decisivo", fue mostrada por el propagandista Aleksandr Kots.

El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció el comienzo de una invasión a gran escala de Ucrania. Las tropas rusas han estado bombardeando y destruyendo instalaciones de infraestructura clave, realizando bombardeos masivos de áreas residenciales de ciudades y pueblos ucranianos utilizando artillería, lanzacohetes múltiples y misiles balísticos.









In Kharkiv region, Ukrainian army destroyed column of tanks on a ‘tip’ from Russian propagandist - journalist


In Kharkiv region, in the Izium direction, the Ukrainian Armed Forces destroyed a column of tanks of the Kantemirov division, which was shown in a video shared by Russian propagandist Alexander Kots. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Viendo esto ya sabemos el plan de Putin no?

EDITO: no son rusos es en Polonia


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Ya ves tú..cuando los gringos no usan stingers ya...
Pero bueno y cuánto tardarán los rusos en reponer los 500 tanques de combate perdidos?


----------



## alas97 (13 Abr 2022)

*Rusia prepara ataque contra Ucrania con armas de contrabando iraní*
*Tres buques de carga, dos con bandera rusa y uno con bandera iraní, ya cruzaron a finales de marzo el mar Caspio desde el puerto de Bandar Anzali, en Irán, hasta Astracán, una ciudad rusa en el delta del Volga*





Granadas propulsadas por cohetes, misiles antitanque y sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes diseñados por Brasil forman parte de las armas que Rusia recibe de contrabando de Teherán. (Twitter)
Moscú se prepara para retomar los ataques contra Ucrania con mayor letalidad. Un reporte de _The Guardian_ revela que Rusia recibe municiones y equipo militar procedente de Irak mediante redes de contrabando iraní de armas para reforzar su ofensiva que liderará el general Alexander Dvornikov conocido como el «carnicero de Siria» por haber cometido crímenes contra la humanidad en ese país.

Granadas propulsadas por cohetes, misiles antitanque y sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes diseñados por Brasil forman parte de la lista del arsenal que Teherán distribuye al Kremlin.


El envío parte de Irán a través del cruce fronterizo de Salamja, donde es recibido por el ejército iraní y llevado a Rusia por mar. Tres buques de carga, dos con bandera rusa y uno con bandera iraní, ya cruzaron a finales de marzo el mar Caspio desde el puerto de Bandar Anzali hasta Astracán, una ciudad rusa en el delta del Volga.

*Una medida desesperada*
Antes de rendirse o flaquear, Rusia busca respaldo para evadir las sanciones económicas que le impiden la compra de bienes de doble uso (artículos con fines civiles y militares), como repuestos para vehículos y ciertos tipos de dispositivos electrónicos y ópticos, así como artículos con usos militares obvios.

Sus fabricantes tienen dificultades para abastecer a las plantas de vehículos blindados y tractores. Además, se estima que 29 de sus 125 grupos tácticos originales son «ineficaces en el combate». Frente a ese panorama, Irak es ahora vital para Rusia porque el albergue de tropas estadounidenses y occidentales, desde el derrocamiento de Saddam Hussein en 2003, inundó de armamento a la nación.

Parte de esas armas también está en manos de las milicias chiitas respaldadas por Irán, que desde 2016 se incorporaron oficialmente a las fuerzas armadas iraquíes como parte de la lucha contra el Estado Islámico.

*Cuentas bélicas*
Allá sacan cuentas. Si el régimen de Putin cesa, habrá implicaciones para Irán, particularmente en Siria, donde Damasco depende del apoyo aéreo ruso. Por eso, las sospechas de contrabando de armas de Rusia tiene un historial que precede a la guerra contra Ucrania. Un informe publicado por el diario alemán _Welt am Sonntag _señala que Teherán y Moscú mantienen un intercambio que violaría la resolución 2231 de Naciones Unidas (ONU) que lo prohibía.

De acuerdo con servicios de Inteligencia referidos por _The Jerusalem Post_, Teherán habría entregado las armas a Moscú a través de una base militar siria en 2017. «Dos aviones de Irán volaron directamente a la base aérea de Jmeimim (la más importante de Rusia en Siria) para llevar el equipo militar para ser transportado a Rusia».

Ese no es el único episodio. También el carguero «Arctic Sea» ha sido señalado de transportar armas de contrabando a Irán. Se especuló en diversas ocasiones que podía tratarse de misiles de crucero del tipo X-55, que datan de la era soviética y que permiten acoplar cabezas nucleares.

*Un general sin escrúpulos*
Vladímir Putin no quiere perder y reorganiza además a su cúpula militar ante las «pérdidas significativas de tropas». La designación de Dvornikov, el general de la “vieja escuela” y “nacionalista de sangre y tierra” formado en las doctrinas militares soviéticas que consideran la destrucción de objetivos civiles como una forma de ganar impulso en el campo de batalla, ahora liderará su “Plan B”.

Bajo su cargo estará la responsabilidad de tomar la franja oriental ucraniana para unirla con Crimea, en el sur. Y para conseguir la unión del Donbás con la península anexada de manera irregular en 2014 necesita terminar de tomar Mariúpol, asediada desde hace 48 días y donde se investiga el posible uso de armas químicas.

La especialidad de Dvornikov es dejar ciudades en ruinas. Alepo es evidencia de ello. Bashar Al-Assad, el dictador sirio, agradeció su presencia porque su brutal táctica erradicó cualquier amenaza contra el régimen de Damasco. Para Estados Unidos la elección de este militar es sinónimo de radicalización y de una política de tierra quemada en Ucrania que causará más destrucción.









Rusia prepara ataque contra Ucrania con armas de contrabando iraní


Un reporte de The Guardian revela que Rusia recibe armas procedentes de Irak mediante redes de contrabando iraní.




panampost.com


----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

Las sanciones están ahogando a Rusia. Putin a punto de rendirse en Ucrania.


Tomad follayankees. TOONTOOOOOS. 

Las ganancias extraordinarias de las exportaciones de Rusia catapultan el barómetro comercial clave a un récord
11 de abril de 2022
Mercados
Las ganancias extraordinarias de las exportaciones de Rusia catapultan el barómetro comercial clave a un récord
El superávit en cuenta corriente es el mayor en décadas gracias a las exportaciones
Las importaciones se desploman a medida que las sanciones y la debilidad del rublo paralizan la demanda
Noticias de Bloomberg
11 de abril de 2022, 1:30 p. m. UTCActualizado el 11 de abril de 2022, 4:10 p. m. UTC
Rusia registró el mayor superávit de cuenta corriente desde al menos 1994, cuando los ingresos por exportaciones de petróleo y gas aumentaron y las importaciones se desplomaron después de que Estados Unidos y sus aliados impusieran sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin.
Las ganancias se han convertido en una fuente fundamental de divisas durante la guerra, lo que permite a las autoridades pagar las importaciones, respaldar la economía y restaurar la confianza en el rublo.
















Russia’s Export Windfall Catapults Key Trade Barometer to Record


Russia recorded the largest current-account surplus since at least 1994, as revenues from oil and gas exports surged and imports plunged after the U.S. and its allies imposed sanctions over President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya ves tú..cuando los gringos no usan stingers ya...
> Pero bueno y cuánto tardarán los rusos en reponer los 500 tanques de combate perdidos?



Si lees los comentarios cuentan que para USA los Stinger y los Javalin son ultima linea de defensa, no primordial, porque la probabilidad de una invasión con tanques es muy muy baja y para destruir tanques lo harían con fuerza aérea, misiles y bombas guiadas. Es su doctrina. Los misiles transportables de hecho eran más para combate semi-urbano o eso he creído entender. 

Pero vamos, que cuando ha hecho falta se han recuperado los stocks a toda hostia. Y que les está resultando una ganga gastar las armas esas porque encima muchos tenían que ser re-certificados en unos dos o tres años. Parece que los stingers si que tienen unos componentes más antiguos que son más difíciles de conseguir y requieren rediseño. No está claro si ya llevan nuevas electrónicas etc. 

Interesante hilo de todas formas. 80.000USD por javalin vs 5MUSD por tanque.


----------



## Adicto (13 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las sanciones están ahogando a Rusia. Putin a punto de rendirse en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Tomad follayankees. TOONTOOOOOS.
> ...



Lo que ahoga a los borrachos de los rusos es el vodka y su propia sangre, hacía mucho que no morían tantos rusos en tan poco tiempo ni se les veía huir tan rápido del miedo.


----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios cuentan que para USA los Stinger y los Javalin son ultima linea de defensa, no primordial, porque la probabilidad de una invasión con tanques es muy muy baja y para destruir tanques lo harían con fuerza aérea, misiles y bombas guiadas. Es su doctrina. Los misiles transportables de hecho eran más para combate semi-urbano o eso he creído entender.
> 
> Pero vamos, que cuando ha hecho falta se han recuperado los stocks a toda hostia. Y que les está resultando una ganga gastar las armas esas porque encima muchos tenían que ser re-certificados en unos dos o tres años. Parece que los stingers si que tienen unos componentes más antiguos que son más difíciles de conseguir y requieren rediseño. No está claro si ya llevan nuevas electrónicas etc.
> 
> Interesante hilo de todas formas. 80.000USD por javalin vs 5MUSD por tanque.



Menudo engaño os están metiendo con los javelin


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Menudo engaño os están metiendo con los javelin



Si, los tripulantes de tanque rusos dan fe que son una engañifa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios cuentan que para USA los Stinger y los Javalin son ultima linea de defensa, no primordial, porque la probabilidad de una invasión con tanques es muy muy baja y para destruir tanques lo harían con fuerza aérea, misiles y bombas guiadas. Es su doctrina. Los misiles transportables de hecho eran más para combate semi-urbano o eso he creído entender.
> 
> Pero vamos, que cuando ha hecho falta se han recuperado los stocks a toda hostia. Y que les está resultando una ganga gastar las armas esas porque encima muchos tenían que ser re-certificados en unos dos o tres años. Parece que los stingers si que tienen unos componentes más antiguos que son más difíciles de conseguir y requieren rediseño. No está claro si ya llevan nuevas electrónicas etc.
> 
> Interesante hilo de todas formas. 80.000USD por javalin vs 5MUSD por tanque.



es obvio que con un impulso en la cadena de montaje los usanos repondran el stock bastante facil


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Abr 2022)

Otros dos ukronazis que se reunirán con Bandera..

Pilotos de los pocos aviones que les quedan..


----------



## geral (13 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las sanciones están ahogando a Rusia. Putin a punto de rendirse en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Tomad follayankees. TOONTOOOOOS.
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia importa de todo salvo energía, el nivel de vida y desarrollo de Rusia se está desplomando. Como supongo que conoces a gente allí, te lo estarán contando. Hay cadenas de suministros rotas y faltan muchos productos. 
Y no se si conoces gente en el ámbito del I+D internacional, pero se ha cancelado la participación rusa en casi todos ellos. De hecho, había muchísimas ganas de enviarlos a la mierda por su afan casi exclusivo de parasitar y robar tecnologia europea obviando patentes del proyecto.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia importa de todo salvo energía, el nivel de vida y desarrollo de Rusia se está desplomando. Como supongo que conoces a gente allí, te lo estarán contando. Hay cadenas de suministros rotas y faltan muchos productos.
> Y no se si conoces gente en el ámbito del I+D internacional, pero se ha cancelado la participación rusa en casi todos ellos. De hecho, había muchísimas ganas de enviarlos a la mierda por su afan casi exclusivo de parasitar y robar tecnologia europea obviando patentes del proyecto.



No les da la cabeza para más: leen superávit en cuenta corriente y se corren de gusto, sin darse cuenta de que:

1. Los dólares y euros que cobren se van a una cajita que no pueden ni tocar mientras duren las sanciones.

2. Esa moneda se está depreciando a una tasa del 10% anual sin que puedan hacer nada (invertir o comprar) para limitarlo.

3. El resultado final es que están vendiendo petróleo y gas a cambio de "papelitos de colores", que no podrán cambiar por nada de valor mientras sigan en esta "operación especial".

Básicamente es como si tu vas a trabajar, te pagan pero tienes las cuentas congeladas durante un año. No puedes comprar comida, ni pagar el alquiler y si se te avería el coche te quedas sin poder arreglarlo, pero la cuenta bancaria tiene muy buena pinta y va engordando.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ojo, zero hedge abrevando a buen ritmo del palanganato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, lo leí durante años pero dejé de hacerlo, ya asomaron la patita con el tema catalufos y otros. Al final será una operación más del Kremlin.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No les da la cabeza para más: leen superávit en cuenta corriente y se corren de gusto, sin darse cuenta de que:
> 
> 1. Los dólares y euros que cobren se van a una cajita que no pueden ni tocar mientras duren las sanciones.
> 
> ...




como apunte yo diria que el grueso de las sanciones no van a acabar cuando lo haga la.
operacion Zurullo, seran mantenidas minimo hasta que devuelva todos los territorios robados a sus vecinos( no solo ucrania)

vamos que o sale presidente a kasparov o va a haber una africa del norte de polonia a japon


----------



## geral (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No les da la cabeza para más: leen superávit en cuenta corriente y se corren de gusto, sin darse cuenta de que:
> 
> 1. Los dólares y euros que cobren se van a una cajita que no pueden ni tocar mientras duren las sanciones.
> 
> ...



A eso añade que tras el impago de deuda pública, dejarán de tener acceso al crédito durante bastante tiempo. Y no descartes que parte de ese ingreso congelado por la venta de energía vaya a pagar deuda pública.

Ahora mismo Putin se sostiene en un régimen de terror dictatorial, solo apoyado por jubilados y pueblos y ciudades pequeñas de base tradicional. Acabo de conocer a 2 familias rusas que han emigrado a Valencia porque saben que allí no hay futuro. Evidentemente su formación no es la de un minero alcoholico, sino que ya trabajaba en temas de investigación en varias ciudades europeas


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

El el Donesk está pasando lo mismo que en el norte pero a menor escala porque los orcos están poniendo menos tropas en combate.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> como apunte yo diria que el grueso de las sanciones no van a acabar cuando lo haga la.
> operacion Zurullo, seran mantenidas minimo hasta que devuelva todos los territorios robados a sus vecinos( no solo ucrania)
> 
> vamos que o sale presidente a kasparov o va a haber una africa del norte de polonia a japon



Yo creo que no se levantan hasta pasado el Nuremberg II y hayan entregado uno por uno a todos los responsables.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Dron civil, muy nazi por supuesto, caza blindado ruso.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Los ucras mueven sus blindados del norte al este, a plena luz del día y sin que la aviación rusa haga nada para evitarlo.



Si las FA rusas han sido una decepción, la aviación es la rama de la que más se esperaba y menos ha demostrado.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La guerra económica no se limita sólo a sanciones sí, sanciones no.
> La guerra económica no se limita sólo a embargos sí, o embargos no al gas y al petróleo.
> 
> La dependencia es total porque la ESTRUCTURA gasística está en manos de Rusia. Y ahora se empieza a hablar de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de esas estructuras rusas en Europa. Al mismo tiempo, también se está hablando de nacionalizaciones o expropiaciones de empresas europeas en Rusia. El tema es que parece que está habiendo una escalada y esto puede acabar en que "yo te quito lo tuyo" y sé que "tú vas a quitarme lo mío". Por ejemplo, que Rusia quite a Alemania las plantas automovilísticas de VW, etc.
> ...



No es tan fácil. De facto, esas inversiones ya son de China o Rusia. O Argentina, Brasil, Venezuela... 

Pero la clave es que las interdependecias no están en condición de igualdad. Se esta viendo con Rusia, se vió con Argentina o Venezuela. Occidente sigue teniendo la sarten por el mango, mucho más de lo que la gente se cree. En parte, porque hay una brutal propaganda que intenta crear la sensación de decadencia y debilidad respecto a otros regímenes. 

Occidente no solo conserva su capacidad de consumo, es que también se ha quedado lo que lo anglos llaman Know-how de la parte de mayor valor añadido. Los chinos que dentro de todo ese grupo que viene por detrás son claramente los más avanzados, siguen todo el día intentado copiar a toda prisa lo que pueden. Y sin embargo sigue sin darles. Solo tienes que mirar su famosa vacuna del covid (Recordáis el bombo que dieron en los medios? Hasta se hablaba de como habían superado a los usanos como primera potencia ante la inugualable respuesta a la crisis), y la comparas con las vacunas de la "decadente" industria yankee. Ahí siguen, confinando millones de personas a la minima para que no se les desmonte el chiringuito. 

Cuando Trump se puso serio con la guerra comercial, los chinos recularon a todo correr. Al final, todos estos regímenes actúan igual. Te amenazan hasta que occidente está dispuesto a ver la apuesta. Entonces hay dos caminos. El ruso, que sigue apostando cuando todo el mundo sabe que no lleva nada. Y el chino, que tira la mano porque sabe que se la van a ver.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (13 Abr 2022)

La típica falacia kremlinita vista en tantos y tantos temas. La confusión entre idioma y nacionalidad es una herramienta más que solo los tontos muy tontos pueden creer. Solo se pueden sentir rusos aquellos que hayan nacido en Rusia y hayan emigrado a Ucrania, no gente que haya nacido y lleve varias generaciones viviendo en Ucrania. Y en el caso de los primeros, no creo que amaran tanto a Rusia si se fueron de allí para no volver.


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ah, y se me olvidaba... es que este personaje es tan siniestro.... que se podrían comentar tantas cosas....
> Putin es el padrino de la hija de Medvedchuk.
> 
> Pero esto no implica nada.... o sí.... no lo sé. Me lo pienso y te lo digo.
> ...



Oh que casualidad, Putin también es padrino de la hija de Gerhard Schroeder rectificacion es padrino de la hija de Oliver Stone


----------



## ELVR (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras mueven sus blindados del norte al este, a plena luz del día y sin que la aviación rusa haga nada para evitarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Si las FA rusas han sido una decepción, la aviación es la rama de la que más se esperaba y menos ha demostrado.



Pensaba que la ametralladora del tuit de arriba era una M2 Browning, pero no:









Ukrainian Snipex LASKA K-2 Heavy Machine Gun -


During the Arms and Security 2021 exhibition Ukrainian Snipex has introduced a 12.7x108mm chambered, M2 Browning Machine Gun-based HMG called Laska K-2.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## ELVR (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Oh que casualidad, Putin también es padrino de la hija de Gerhard Schroeder



¿Padrino?













Chiste fácil, lo sé


----------



## Nicors (13 Abr 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano encuentra una cámara DSLR y un tapón de botella en un dron ruso. – Galaxia Militar


Cada día la “alta tecnología rusa” nos sorprende más; en esta ocasión, el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano ha compartido en las redes sociales un vídeo en el que se ve a un soldado desmontando un dron ruso.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023437
> 
> En la región de Kharkiv, en dirección a Izium, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron una columna de tanques de la división Kantemirov, que se mostró en un video compartido por el propagandista ruso Alexander Kots.
> 
> ...



Está mal traducido del inglés. "Tip" es propina y no consejo.

Efectivamente, la orcogitanada, esa panda de inútiles ladrones bestializados, ni es capaz de tomar Jarkov o Mariupol ni de cerrar su bocaza kilométrica para que los ukras no sepan por donde les va a entrar lo gordo. 

Ahora varios niños obligados a crecer rápido están churruscados dentro de la chatarra de metal, pero el ruso capitalino ha recibido su dosis de supremacismo y eso es lo que importa.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> A eso añade que tras el impago de deuda pública, dejarán de tener acceso al crédito durante bastante tiempo. Y no descartes que parte de ese ingreso congelado por la venta de energía vaya a pagar deuda pública.



Esto ya ha ocurrido hace como 15-20 días, en el primer "default" sobre bonos denominados en (creo recordar) dólares. Rusia pretendía pagar en rublos, lo que no es posible al estar los contratos en dólares. Así que se llegó al acuerdo de pagar el cupón desde las cuentas congeladas.

Esto no es sin riesgo para el dólar y el euro, sobre todo el primero, porque erosiona su confianza como valor de reserva (si USA te puede congelar las cuentas en dólares, preferirás tener tus reservas en oro, por ejemplo). Esto para los que van ladrando por ahí que USA no está asumiendo riesgos y simplemente está destruyendo Europa por gusto: USA está poniendo en juego nada menos que su moneda, porque para ellos es más importante mandar a Rusia al neolítico por 100 años. En contra de lo que piensa Putin, ni USA ni nadie tiene mayor interés en conquistar Rusia territorialmente, sino en transformarlos en un actor secundario.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Abr 2022)

6 rusos y BMP menos.


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

Este es uno de los pocos canales que sigue Azov. Reconocimiento Aereo.

Por cierto, ayer lei un reportage de un periódico de mi ciudad, donde decía que las cuentas mas populares en estos días eran las del Batallón Azov y Kadirov... Cuando hace apenas tres dias subir un video de Polkazov era casi tabú. Hombre que son nazis lo dice tito Putin.


----------



## duncan (13 Abr 2022)

Interesante el viraje de Yago, como sean 1000 drones kamikaze a la artillería rusa no le auguro buenos tiempos:


----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El el Donesk está pasando lo mismo que en el norte pero a menor escala porque los orcos están poniendo menos tropas en combate.



Los ucranianos están al punto de ver a soldados rusos cambiando una rueda y te hagan un vídeo de propaganda.

Lamentable


----------



## geral (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Esto ya ha ocurrido hace como 15-20 días, en el primer "default" sobre bonos denominados en (creo recordar) dólares. Rusia pretendía pagar en rublos, lo que no es posible al estar los contratos en dólares. Así que se llegó al acuerdo de pagar el cupón desde las cuentas congeladas.
> 
> Esto no es sin riesgo para el dólar y el euro, sobre todo el primero, porque erosiona su confianza como valor de reserva (si USA te puede congelar las cuentas en dólares, preferirás tener tus reservas en oro, por ejemplo). Esto para los que van ladrando por ahí que USA no está asumiendo riesgos y simplemente está destruyendo Europa por gusto: USA está poniendo en juego nada menos que su moneda, porque para ellos es más importante mandar a Rusia al neolítico por 100 años. En contra de lo que piensa Putin, ni USA ni nadie tiene mayor interés en conquistar Rusia territorialmente, sino en transformarlos en un actor secundario.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero no veo que conviertan en oro el valor de reserva y transacción para compraventas internacionales. Ni otra moneda salvo el Euro que sirva de moneda de intercambio. Otra cosa sería el Yuan, pero no a ver quien se fia.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Oh que casualidad, Putin también es padrino de la hija de Gerhard Schroeder



no jodas!!   

"el padrino"
pues si es como la peli... acaban a tiros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Este es uno de los pocos canales que sigue Azov. Reconocimiento Aereo.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer lei un reportage de un periódico de mi ciudad, donde decía que las cuentas mas populares en estos días eran las del Batallón Azov y Kadirov... Cuando hace apenas tres dias subir un video de Polkazov era casi tabú. Hombre que son nazis lo dice tito Putin.



Los rusos ya ni se molestan en camuflaje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Un soldado ucraniano encuentra una cámara DSLR y un tapón de botella en un dron ruso. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> Cada día la “alta tecnología rusa” nos sorprende más; en esta ocasión, el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano ha compartido en las redes sociales un vídeo en el que se ve a un soldado desmontando un dron ruso.
> ...



Todos las grabaciones de los rusos tienen una calidad de mierda..pero luego los drones ucranianos tienen 4khd.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Tios me da a mi que después de esta movida vamos a ver un montón de partidos como el de Le Pen, probablemente Vox, seguro Podemos y CUP... políticos como Schröeder, medios de comunicación, foros como Burbuja, que han recibido pasta a raudales de Rusia. 

Igual habrá neoMcartismo y todo! Ostia madre mía, es vergonzoso. Todos los partidos extremistas cobrando del gas ruso.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante el viraje de Yago, como sean 1000 drones kamikaze a la artillería rusa no le auguro buenos tiempos:



guerra de drones!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Menuda chorrada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

Genial otra vez Polonia, y los 3 pequeñines:




20 oficiales de la OTAN


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Está mal traducido del inglés. "Tip" es propina y no consejo.
> 
> Efectivamente, la orcogitanada, esa panda de inútiles ladrones bestializados, ni es capaz de tomar Jarkov o Mariupol ni de cerrar su bocaza kilométrica para que los ukras no sepan por donde les va a entrar lo gordo.
> 
> Ahora varios niños obligados a crecer rápido están churruscados dentro de la chatarra de metal, pero el ruso capitalino ha recibido su dosis de supremacismo y eso es lo que importa.



Tip también es un consejo en inglés


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

San Francisco es San Francisco y no USA. En Texas no se andan con tantas tonterías y los supermercados son normales. En Rusia no hace falta, los super están vacíos y dios te libre de que te pillen robando. Pero todo esto ya lo sabías y te dedicas a intoxicar.


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

Regalitos rusos para los ucras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Genial otra vez Polonia, y los 3 pequeñines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo dijeron cuando liberaron Aleppo..que había 50 espías del mossad.cia mi5.etc
.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## hightower (13 Abr 2022)

Sq
!/


vladimirovich dijo:


> Miembro no, presidente del segundo partido de Ucrania al que metieron en arresto en cuanto se aupo enblas encuestas.
> 
> El monstruo ucraniano terminara devorando Europa .
> 
> Acuerdate de lo que digo.



Que monstruo ni que monstruo, ....


----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Menudo engaño os están metiendo con los javelin




¿Que nos tiene Vd. que contar de engaños, Señor follaputines?.
Háblenos del engaño y el fraude que les han metido a todos Vds. con el mito del ejército orco.

Cada vez que sueltan Vds. una chorrada no se dan cuenta de que si se las aplican a su bando les pone de mierda hasta las orejas.
Y es que su disonancia cognitiva es brutal.
Disfrute con su fraude.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## At4008 (13 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> -





La BBC no hace videos tiktokeros sin un presentador comentando la noticia en perfecto inglés... etc, etc.

Un fake cutre.


----------



## elena francis (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tios me da a mi que después de esta movida vamos a ver un montón de partidos como el de Le Pen, probablemente Vox, seguro Podemos y CUP... políticos como Schröeder, medios de comunicación, foros como Burbuja, que han recibido pasta a raudales de Rusia.
> 
> Igual habrá neoMcartismo y todo! Ostia madre mía, es vergonzoso. Todos los partidos extremistas cobrando del gas ruso.



A nosotros no podrán acusarnos de colaboracionistas.


----------



## Abc123CBA (13 Abr 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> El Banco Mundial preve que *el PIB ruso caiga un 45%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irak llegó a tener un 90% de paro.


----------



## elena francis (13 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menuda chorrada



Como si vas a la zona groumete del ECI. Las botellas de vino y todas la mayoría de los artículos con alarma.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

Un articulo, y video, sobre tecnología de drones sovietica









Ucrania intercepta un dron ruso y lo abre. El interior es sorprendente


El vídeo que se ha subido a la red es obra de la agencia de información del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania




es.gizmodo.com





viene al caso porque me he encontrado un comentario por ahí que expone información, como actual, que ya aparecía hace +6 meses en un foro









Russian Cyclocopter Drone To Spawn Human Carrying Unmanned Vehicle


Russia’s Advanced Research Fund unveiled the flight demonstrator of the country’s first cyclocopter at the Army-2020 international military and technical forum on Friday. The Advanced Research Fund intends to use the cyclocopter called Cyclone to create a full-size flying passenger vehicle for...




defencehub.live





Conociendo toda la electrónica que llevan me extraña que todavía puedan operarlos.


----------



## elena francis (13 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Genial otra vez Polonia, y los 3 pequeñines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que a a Liu Sivaya le retiren el permiso de residencia español. Y al Gisbert que le miren hasta la talla de los calzoncillos y sus movimientos bancarios desde que cumplió los 18. Y si es un traidor a la cárcel o que se nacionalice ruso y se vaya a mamar la polla de Putin a Moscú.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que a a Liu Sivaya le retiren el permiso de residencia español. Y al Gisbert que le miren hasta la talla de los calzoncillos y sus movimientos bancarios desde que cumplió los 18. Y si es un traidor a la cárcel o que se nacionalice ruso y se vaya a mamar la polla de Putin a Moscú.



Liu no estaba afiliada a Vox, creo que durante un tiempo fue una de las musas del partido



Aviso a los putinos que nos leen, otro canal a tener en cuenta:

Canal de corresonsal de guerra en la zona de RT.




Reedito. Ni las pelis de Marvel tienen tantos efectos especiales Tramposos de m


----------



## Pinovski (13 Abr 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania como choque entre dos civilizaciones: la cosmovisión turco-asiática vs europea grecolatina


Básicamente lo que viene a resumir aquí Yermolenko es el eterno combate entre las mentes colmena asiaticas sin pensamiento propio enviadas a saquear y destruir las tierras europeas y los defensores de la cultura europea. Thread by @yermolenko_v on Thread Reader App Describiré aquí quiénes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)

up


----------



## uberales (13 Abr 2022)

Pero no es por eso, es por la nueva normativa que en California los robos hasta x dinero no son delito, ni multas. Subieron ese mínimo para ser considerados robos. No es por lo que decís.


----------



## Nicors (13 Abr 2022)

Como va lo de Mariupol?


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

Parece que llega un cargamento de Kebabs


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> *De facto, esas inversiones ya son de China o Rusia. O Argentina, Brasil*, Venezuela...



Yo no lo veo así. Hace 3 meses cualquier empresa, por ejemplo, una automovilística de ensamblaje podía desmantelar sus instalaciones de Rusia y "pelillos a la mar" y "aquí no ha pasado nada", y llevarse todos sus robots y maquinaria a otro lado. No veo que hoy en día puedan hacerlo tan fácil, y puede que en "x" meses directamente no lo puedan hacer.

Esas inversiones a día de hoy NO son de China o de Rusia, son PROPIEDAD de la empresa en cuestión. Pongamos un ejemplo, p.e.: VW tiene una planta en Kaluga, a 150km de Moscú. 
-Los activos de esa empresa siguen figurando en el balance de VW.
-La facturación de esa planta sigue figurando en el balance de VW
-El beneficio de esa planta sigue figurando en el balance de VW

Si yo "te enajeno" esa planta SIN COMPENSACIONES mediante una expropiación "a la rusa", ¿me puedes decir cómo vas a hacerlo para que todo eso que era tuyo y figuraba en tu balance siga figurando en tu balance? ¿Mediante magia? ¿Cómo vas a reclamar eso que era tuyo en un país donde YA NO TIENES seguridad jurídica?



Ricardiano dijo:


> Pero la clave es que las interdependecias no están en condición de igualdad.



Exacto. Totalmente de acuerdo con esto que dices.


Ricardiano dijo:


> Occidente no solo conserva su capacidad de consumo, es que también se ha quedado lo que lo anglos llaman Know-how de la parte de mayor valor añadido. Los chinos que dentro de todo ese grupo que viene por detrás son claramente los más avanzados,* siguen todo el día intentado copiar a toda prisa lo que pueden. Y sin embargo sigue sin darles.*



Esto podía ser así hace 15 años. Hoy en día ya NO. Y dentro de 10 años..... ni te cuento.


Ricardiano dijo:


> Cuando Trump se puso serio con la guerra comercial, los chinos recularon a todo correr. Al final, todos estos regímenes actúan igual. Te amenazan hasta que occidente está dispuesto a ver la apuesta. Entonces hay dos caminos. El ruso, que sigue apostando cuando todo el mundo sabe que no lleva nada. Y el chino, que tira la mano porque sabe que se la van a ver.



Como bien dices, los chinos son más inteligentes y, por ahora, no dan muestras de la locura putiniana. También han conseguido una mayor prosperidad, y cuando tienes mucho que perder, no te aventuras a lo loco en aventuras bélicas SIN JUSTIFICACIÓN. Además, les ha ido muy bien siguiendo su camino. Pueden conseguir lo que quieren sin pegar un tiro y siguiendo el camino que han recorrido hasta ahora.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un articulo, y video, sobre tecnología de drones sovietica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el Orlan-10 ha sido y sigue siendo el principal dron de reconocimiento que emplea Rusia en todos los conflictos donde va, es lo que utilizan para encontrar objetivos y para coordinar tiro con artillería/misiles. El segundo más usado es el Eleron-3 y debe de ser incluso peor, porque en uno que se derribó en Siria se encontró que tenía una cámara Olympus. Y se está viendo en vídeos del MoD ruso que los drones rusos tienen una calidad de imágen bastante mala y con mala estabilización, cuesta muchísimo distinguir objetivos ahí, hasta un DJI Phantom de <2000€ tiene mejor calidad de imágen que un trasto de estos que en teoría vale ~80000$

Fotos del Eleron-3 y su cámara:


Spoiler


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Como va lo de Mariupol?



No tan bien como Kiev.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Oh que casualidad, Putin también es padrino de la hija de Gerhard Schroeder rectificacion es padrino de la hija de Oliver Stone



Lo que Schröder tiene son 2 criaturas, adoptadas en 2004 y 2006 en St. Petersburgo, dentro del matrimonio con su anterior mujer.
Pero sí, la cosa va de padrinos.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023702
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023704
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023705
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023711
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023712



Culpa de su propia gestión, USA ya avisó y China tiene gas comprado a 20 años vista de proveedores varios. Qué asco están dando alemanes y franceses.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Parece que llega un cargamento de Kebabs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023708



Me pregunto qué estará enviando Turquía, hasta ahora está siendo muy opaco con la ayuda que presta. Los Bayraktar TB2 y la munición que portan son lo más obvio, que forman parte de una compra pasada de la que aún no han entregado todas las unidades.

Pero adicionalmente se sabe que Ucrania ha sido suministrada con el sistema intercomunicador vehicular Aselsan 6680, que se usa para coordinar tripulaciones. Los rusos han hechos varias capturas de dicho equipamiento de telecomunicaciones, casi todas ellas dentro de vehículos:








También han sido aprovisionados de Mini-Bayraktars (drones de reconocimiento), porque han sacado un vídeo grabado con uno de ellos:









New Bayraktar UAVs Spotted In Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com






Seguramente haya mucho más que Turquía esté enviando y no se sepa, como por ejemplo armamento ligero que les sobra en los stocks de la guerra fría: RPGs, PKMs, AKs, ATGMs...


----------



## Chaini (13 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Culpa de su propia gestión, USA ya avisó y China tiene gas comprado a 20 años vista de proveedores varios. Qué asco están dando alemanes y franceses.



No digo que sea verdad, solo expongo lo que dice RT hoy .


Calentito, del canal de Azov.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Como va lo de Mariupol?



Jodido. Según ISW Sigue habiendo combates pero las zonas controladas por Rusia son cada vez mayores. Es complicado que se les pueda rescatar o romper el cerco para aliviar su situación. Ahora los esfuerzos debe centrarse en fortificarse bien para parar el momentum de la inminente ofensiva rusa en el Donbass e ir liberando Kherson.


----------



## Nicors (13 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No tan bien como Kiev.



En Kiev no pasa nada en relación a Mariupol


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

Gran Bretaña prohíbe las importaciones de hierro y acero de Rusia a partir del 14 de abril



El comerciante de petróleo independiente más grande del mundo, Vitol Group, tiene la intención de detener por completo el comercio de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos para fines de este año - Bloomberg #Цена_войны


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

jojojojo lo de GisbeRT y esa banda es de traca


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @vladimirovich,
> Seguimos con las risas.
> No es un zasca muy grande, pero es un detallito de nada.
> Al parecer, el _come-foie-gras_es este prefería la Ukrania occidental 100% pata negra, y no la Ukrania pro-rusa y rusohablante, porque su arresto el 18/03/2021 (hace un año) fue decretado por jun juzgado de Lviv o Leópolis (Galitzia), por lo que es de suponer que su residencia estaba en esta ciudad tan "ukronazi", vamos.... que 50km más allá y casi rebasa la frontera y acaba viviendo en Polonia.
> ...



Hombre, eso no es asi.
Un juzgado gallego puede decretar el arresto de un tipo que viva en Granada.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Vídeo colgado por el Batallón Azov en Mariupol hace 30 minutos:


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



La foto es bastante antigua, aunque el enunciado puede ser actual.
De todas formas, tal y como yo lo entiendo, es un REAGRUPAMIENTO dentro de Mariupol. No es que hayan conseguido romper el cerco exterior para sumar más fuerzas de combate.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios cuentan que para USA los Stinger y los Javalin son ultima linea de defensa, no primordial, porque la probabilidad de una invasión con tanques es muy muy baja y para destruir tanques lo harían con fuerza aérea, misiles y bombas guiadas. Es su doctrina. Los misiles transportables de hecho eran más para combate semi-urbano o eso he creído entender.
> 
> Pero vamos, que cuando ha hecho falta se han recuperado los stocks a toda hostia. Y que les está resultando una ganga gastar las armas esas porque encima muchos tenían que ser re-certificados en unos dos o tres años. Parece que los stingers si que tienen unos componentes más antiguos que son más difíciles de conseguir y requieren rediseño. No está claro si ya llevan nuevas electrónicas etc.
> 
> Interesante hilo de todas formas. 80.000USD por javalin vs 5MUSD por tanque.



La doctrina de la Otan hasta donde recuerdo era que el pacto de Varsovia lanzaría grandes ataques blindados, al estilo del rodillo rojo durante la SGM. Pensando en una guerra total Europa occidental no disponía de suficientes blindados por que era necesario todo tipo de antitanques, bien en vehículos ligeros o en misiles portátiles. Si no recuerdo mal Russia tiene unos 8000 T72 (no se cuantos de esos son operativos), alemania debe tener 300 Leopard 2 una cifra ridícula, Polonia debe tener un millar de tanques de varios tipos.

Enviar armas a ukraina es una muy buena inversión, a ver que capacidad tienen de reposición. De todas formas Europa despues de todo esto debera poner sus ejercitos al dia, el ejercito mas potente de Europa el Frances ya comento que no podria soportar una guerra de alta intensidad mas allá de dos semanas.

Es legal entiendo enviar armas defensivas, no se hasta que punto es posible enviar armas ofensivas


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> jojojojo lo de GisbeRT y esa banda es de traca



Gisbert se cree muy listo, como siempre, y queda como el culo. Dice que Ucrania son asesinos y criminales, y ya, sin más explicación. Sin embargo de los rusos lo duda más porque no tiene pruebas de que estén 1) matando civiles y 2) cometiendo genocidio.

A ver, Ruben: tienes alguna prueba de que los ucranianos estén matando civiles rusos? O tienes alguna prueba de que estén cometiendo genocidio? Yo he visto vídeos terribles de ucranianos torturando y asesinando SOLDADOS rusos, y es algo condenable y que debería juzgarse cuando volvamos a la paz. Pero no he visto ni el más mínimo rastro de civiles rusos en territorio ruso muertos después de que haya pasado por allí el ejército "asesino y criminal" ucraniano. Si los rusos no quieren seguir muriendo en Ucrania lo tienen facilísimo: media vuelta y andando. En el momento que alcancen la frontera, nadie le va a tocar ni un pelo.


----------



## Domm (13 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> No digo que sea verdad, solo expongo lo que dice RT hoy .
> 
> 
> Calentito, del canal de Azov.



Espera a que un forero con multis saque la misma noticia media hora más tarde y verás como sus clones corren a subirle el post y a pintarlo de likes.

No sé porqué te molestas poniéndoles en bandeja esas noticias y enlaces además de regalar tus fuentes, sólo consigues darles munición para justificar sus multicuentas.

Ah, pero los foreros que decimos la verdad aunque le duela a los otanistas no hacemos eso. Ven para nuestro bando y descubre tu lado Z


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Hombre, eso no es asi.
> *Un juzgado gallego puede decretar el arresto de un tipo que viva en Granada*.



Sí, mediante un requerimiento DEL juzgado gallego AL juzgado de Granada, donde vive la persona que es detenida.
NO directamente, como se puede entrever en tu afirmación.

Si lees la noticia, el día 18/03/2022,* el Juzgado del Distrito de Lychakiv (distrito de la ciudad de Lviv) emite la orden de detención a instancias del SBI (State Bureau of Investigations),* de donde se deduce que Medvedchuk tiene su residencia en Lviv. Es decir, el Juzgado de Lviv atiende la petición del SBI. Esta orden de detención se produce estando Medvedchuk en rebeldía y en paradero desconocido.

Te lo pego en Spoiler por si aclara algo el asunto:


Spoiler: Orden de detención



*Lychakivsky District Court of Lviv has chosen a measure of restraint*_, the detention of MP of the Opposition Platform - For Life faction Viktor Medvedchuk, who escaped from house arrest, according to the State Bureau of Investigations (SBI).

"On March 18, the investigating judge granted the request of the SBI investigator to select a measure of restraint in the manner prescribed by Part 6 of Article 193 of the Criminal Procedure Code of Ukraine, that is, in the absence of the defendant," the SBI said in the Telegram channel.

Earlier, the State Bureau of Investigations and the Prosecutor General's Office took measures to put Medvedchuk on the international wanted list. His whereabouts are being established._


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

La pregunta del millón de euros que no sólo me hago yo. Está Rusia intentando cometer un genocidio en Ucrania? Yo después de ver a todos los tarados en la tele Rusa y el delirante panfleto pseudo histórico de Putin en la propia web del Kremlin, creo que si. Que están intentando de forma soterrada cometer un genocidio contra los Ucranios. Es jodidamente grave. 

Un artículo al respecto que no se si es neutral o a saber. Pero si que recorre un poco cómo se reconoce un genocidio. 









Is Russia committing genocide in Ukraine?


There is little doubt Russia is committing war crimes in Ukraine. Do they amount to genocide?




www.vox.com


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro eh? Es decir, si no se hubieran manifestado tan claramente con "reeducar, suprimir, aniquilar el "nazismo"" me lo creería. Pero esas palabrejas hablan de algo más allá que "controlar Ucrania". Desnazificar = Matar todos los que no quieran estar bajo el yugo ruso. 

Todavía no está en todo su apogeo pero 

- Matanzas de civiles
- Violaciones masivas
- Bombardeo sistemático de objectivos civiles
- Declaraciones al respecto
- Deportaciones forzadas. 

Son clarísimas señales de alarma. Y si el viejo carcamal lo dice es porque le han dicho que lo puede decir porque hay trasfondo. 

Yo creo que lo más clave es el lenguaje que usan en la tele y medios propagandísticos rusos. Suena exactamente igual al lenguaje Lazi de los que no tengo la más minima duda que pondrían en marcha un genocidio si no fueran todos una panda de paletos cobardes y medio subnormales.


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

La mayor refinería de petróleo india rechazó parte del petróleo ruso #Цена_войны Indian Oil Corporation excluyó varios crudos altamente amargos de su reciente compra. Entre ellos se encuentran los Urales rusos. 


*La compañía petrolera más grande de la India rechazó las materias primas rusas.*
La compañía de petróleo y gas más grande de India, Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), ha excluido el petróleo de los Urales rusos de su última licitación, informó Reuters, citando fuentes. IOC también eliminó otros crudos amargos Das, Eugene Island y Thunder Horse, dijo la agencia. Según él, Indian Oil planea cambiar a crudo dulce. La compañía no hizo comentarios sobre esta información.
IOC compra petróleo para sí mismo y su "hija" Chennai Petroleum. IOC y sus subsidiarias ocupan el 47% del mercado petrolero indio, escribe Kommersant .




__





Крупнейшая нефтекомпания Индии отказалась от российского сырья


Крупнейшая индийская нефтегазовая компания Indian Oil Corporation (IOC) исключила российскую нефть марки Urals из последнего тендера, сообщи...



rcc.ru





RF se puede dejar sin pilas. Argentina y Chile suspendieron envíos de mineral de litio a la Federación Rusa #Цена_войны 


*Argentina y Chile han detenido las entregas de litio a Rusia, lo que crea enormes riesgos para la producción de baterías.*


Se supo que Argentina y Chile suspendieron el suministro de materias primas de litio a Rusia, que es necesario, entre otras cosas, para la producción de baterías y sistemas de almacenamiento de energía. Al respecto informó la agencia de noticias TASS con referencia a la declaración del Jefe Adjunto del Departamento de Metalurgia y Materiales del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio, Vladislav Demidov.


_“No hay producción de materias primas de litio en Rusia, las materias primas vienen en forma de carbonato de litio principalmente de Chile, Argentina, China y Bolivia. Específicamente, bajo las presentes condiciones, los envíos desde Chile y Argentina están suspendidos, la oportunidad actual de recibir materia prima es solo por el momento desde Bolivia. _– dijo el Sr. Demidov durante una mesa redonda en el Consejo de la Federación.

También señaló que China tiene la oportunidad de suministrar materias primas de litio, pero el país también está experimentando una escasez. Rusia tiene la capacidad de procesar materias primas y las empresas nacionales la procesan no solo para las necesidades internas, sino también para los suministros de exportación.









Argentina and Chile have stopped deliveries of lithium to Russia - this creates huge risks for the production of batteries


It became known that Argentina and Chile suspended the supply of lithium raw materials to Russia, which is necessary, among other things, for the production of batteries and energy storage systems. About it reported TASS news agency with reference to the statement of the Deputy Head of the...




www.aroged.com






*"Ucrania tiene una gran oportunidad de ser uno de los mayores productores de litio del mundo": el estudio científico que reveló el potencial minero del país días antes del inicio de la invasión*








"Ucrania tiene una gran oportunidad de ser uno de los mayores productores de litio del mundo": el estudio científico que reveló el potencial minero del país días antes del inicio de la invasión


Ucrania podría tener las mayores reservas de litio del mundo, de 500.000 toneladas, según un estudio geológico dado a conocer días antes de la invasión por Rusia.




www.businessinsider.es





*Investigadores ucranianos han calculado que la región oriental del país contiene cerca de 500.000 toneladas de óxido de litio.*
*El litio: pieza esencial de la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania desde el principio*
Antes de la guerra, Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo, está en posesión de 500.000 toneladas del material.








El litio: pieza esencial de la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania desde el principio


Antes de la guerra, Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo, está en posesión de 500.000 toneladas del material.




www.losreplicantes.com


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Menudo engaño os están metiendo con los javelin





lowfour dijo:


> Si, los tripulantes de tanque rusos dan fe que son una engañifa.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Menudo engaño os están metiendo con los javelin



¿Puedes desarrollarlo? Pensaba que estaban siendo bastante eficaces para el las tropas ucros.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro eh? Es decir, si no se hubieran manifestado tan claramente con "reeducar, suprimir, aniquilar el "nazismo"" me lo creería. Pero esas palabrejas hablan de algo más allá que "controlar Ucrania". Desnazificar = Matar todos los que no quieran estar bajo el yugo ruso.
> 
> Todavía no está en todo su apogeo pero
> 
> ...



Y deportaciones voluntarias. Konisberg se vació de alemanes que salieron cagando hostias cuando venían los rusos. Una vez firmada la transferencia, al resto los deportaron forzosamente (al menos hacia Alemania, y no hacia Siberia).

Lo mismo pasaría en Ucrania: millones de personas antes se largarían a cualquier otro país de Europa que quedarse bajo la bota rusa, y desde allí verían si en unos años podrían volver o no. A esto contribuye la propaganda rusa, que por mucho que nieguen los putiners del foro, se esfuerza abiertamente en pintar a sus tropas como psicópatas asesinos y violadores (caso más evidente el traerse chechenos) para causar pavor.


----------



## Domm (13 Abr 2022)

Ahora dilo con uno de tus multis

Y por favor, deja de ensuciar el hilo de los follaucranos con tus histéricas fantasías homosexuales


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> OffTopic, pero br000tal
> 
> 
> Coros patrióticos de apoyo a la Z



Si cuando algunos hablamos de que los rusos son border line no estamos usando hipérboles o caricaturas. Describimos fielmente la realidad


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La mayor refinería de petróleo india rechazó parte del petróleo ruso #Цена_войны Indian Oil Corporation excluyó varios crudos altamente amargos de su reciente compra. Entre ellos se encuentran los Urales rusos.
> 
> 
> *La compañía petrolera más grande de la India rechazó las materias primas rusas.*
> ...



Si, es una de las razones de la guerra, no se si lo del Litio sera verdad, pero el problema en general es que toda la riqueza de Ucrania esta en el Este, la industria, las tierras negras en su mayoria, la mineria de carbon, etc..y no pueden permitir que se emancipen.

El Oeste Redneck del pais solo produce 2 cosas: emigrantes lavavateres para la UE y Nazis, asi es que los jovenes alli tienen que elegir, o se enrolan en las brigadas de limpieza de wc para la UE o se enrolan en los batallones nazis de depredacion en el Este (Dnipro, Azov, Donbass,etc...) para los oligarcas.

Volyn, Lviv, Ivano Frankivsk, Rivne, Ternopil, etc..son las canteras de reclutamiento del ISIS Europeo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 Abr 2022)

La prueba de la carga siempre la tienen los demas, no los Rusos. Pero el ataque beligerante es de ellos.

luego dicen que es una causa justa, pero la desproporcion es biblica. 

el desnazificar los esta nazificando.


Tenemos pruebas de que esto no es asi?


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> OffTopic, pero br000tal
> 
> 
> Coros patrióticos de apoyo a la Z


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si, es una de las razones de la guerra, no se si lo del Litio sera verdad, pero el problema en general es que toda la riqueza de Ucrania esta en el Este, la industria, las tierras negras en su mayoria, la mineria de carbon, etc..y no pueden permitir que se emancipen.
> 
> El Oeste Redneck del pais solo produce 2 cosas: emigrantes lavavateres para la UE y Nazis, asi es que los jovenes alli tienen que elegir, o se enrolan en las brigadas de limpieza de wc para la UE o se enrolan en los batallones nazis de depredacion en el Este (Dnipro, Azov, Donbass,etc...) para los oligarcas.
> 
> Volyn, Lviv, Ivano Frankivsk, Rivne, Ternopil, etc..son las canteras de reclutamiento del ISIS Europeo.



Y los yacimientos de gas y petróleo que han aparecido en el mar Negro, yacimientos de hierro y otros minerales sin explotar
había que buscar excusas digamos mas populares, como nazis , drogadictos etc...


----------



## Cuscarejo (13 Abr 2022)

Tu razonamiento sería correcto si no fuera porque el ejército ruso tiene fama de todo lo contrario: son unos analfabetos, drogadictos, violaniñas y robagallinas, sin disciplina, con unos mandos que son unos lameculos y unos borrachos.
Encima con los ucranianos, a los que les han enseñado que son una raza inferior que ha de ser dominada. Y además son nazis.
Lo tienen todo para "genocidear", lo raro sería que no lo estuvieran haciendo.


----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y los yacimientos de gas y petróleo que han aparecido en el mar Negro, yacimientos de hierro y otros minerales sin explotar
> había que buscar excusas digamos mas populares, como nazis , drogadictos etc...




Calculado el valor total de sus diversos recursos naturales, Ucrania es el 4º país más rico del mundo. Es fácil comprender que necesiten lo que necesiten, se lo van a enviar a crédito. Y de paso se desmilitariza Putinia.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Calculado el valor total de sus diversos recursos naturales, Ucrania es el 4º país más rico del mundo. Es fácil comprender que necesiten lo que necesiten, se lo van a enviar a crédito. Y de paso se desmilitariza Putinia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania no tiene grandes riquezas; girasol, trigo, algo de carbon e industria obsoleta.

Pero eso si, lo poco que tiene esta todo en el Este, en el Oeste solo hay vacas y nazis.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no se veía un vídeo de TB2, aquí sale uno coordinando el lanzamiento de cohetes. La calidad del vídeo es mala:




Este creo que se puso ayer, es de un NLAW en primera persona:


Spoiler


----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> *Ucrania no tiene grandes riquezas; girasol, trigo, algo de carbon e industria obsoleta.*
> 
> Pero eso si, lo poco que tiene esta todo en el Este, en el Oeste solo hay vacas y nazis.




El eJperto en asuntos ucranianos dixit.






En cambio unomasuno, un periódico de ideología izquierdista, publicaba esto el 19 de febrero, 5 DÍAS ANTES DE LA INVASIÓN, por lo que no puede estar influenciado por la guerra.


Así es como se clasifica la nación de Ucrania
1º lugar en Europa en reservas recuperables probadas de minerales de uranio; 2º en Europa y 10º en el mundo en términos de reservas de mineral de titanio; 2º lugar en el mundo en términos de reservas explotadas de minerales de manganeso (2,3 mil millones de toneladas, o el 12% de las reservas mundiales); 2ª reserva de mineral de hierro más grande del mundo (30 mil millones de toneladas); 2º lugar en Europa en términos de reservas de mineral de mercurio; 3º en Europa (13º en el mundo) en reservas de gas de esquisto (22 billones de metros cúbicos); 4º en el mundo por el valor total de los recursos naturales; 7º en el mundo en reservas de carbón (33.900 millones de toneladas). 






Pero claro, ellos en la intimidad no hablan ruso con fluidez y con acento ucraniano como los eJpertos de verdad.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y los yacimientos de gas y petróleo que han aparecido en el mar Negro, yacimientos de hierro y otros minerales sin explotar
> había que buscar excusas digamos mas populares, como nazis , drogadictos etc...



Pero son pequeños. Y con Crimea Rusia ya tenía el 70% de los que estaban en aguas de lo que era Ucrania en 1991. Lo que yo he visto es que se exagera mucho, en el mar Negro no turco hay algo así como el 2% del GN que hay en Argelia ,y en el turco hay más pero tampoco para que Turquía deje de depender de proveedores foráneos. Turquía aspira a cubrir el 30% de su consumo con los campos del Mar Negro en 2027. Petróleo dicen los turcos que en su parte hay bastante a gran profundidad pero aún no se ha visto extracción comercial.


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

¿UnomaUno?.

Lees unas cosas rarisimas, ¿que coño es eso?.

Osea que Ucrania esta nadando en la ambulancia.

¿Y entonces porque estan en la mierda?. Si:

1) Tienen muchisimas riquezas.
2) Tiene los mejores politicos del mundo, los mas democraticos, inteligentes y honestos; Klitcko, Zelensky.

Venga, busca una salida.


----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿UnomaUno?.
> 
> Lees unas cosas rarisimas, ¿que coño es eso?.
> 
> ...



Comoquiera que a Vds. los follaputines les gusta atacar las fuentes, he buscado una que sea de su cuerda y lo más ecuánime posible, una fuente izquierdista mexicana.

En cuanto a las chorradas que suelta, puede mirar a Putinia, con sus grandes reservas y el territorio más extenso del planeta pero tiene a sus ciudadanos peleándose por el azúcar.
Pero hoyja, sus políticos son lo más "mejón" del mundo.

Aunque lo intente, Vd. no va a encontrar ninguna salida. Y los orcos encontrarán una muy fea.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

Tras una operación de inteligencia, Francia arrestó en su territorio a 6 agentes rusos que operaban bajo cobertura diplomática el 10 de abril. Se convocó al viceembajador ruso y se ordenó a los agentes que abandonaran el país


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Con el careto de Eddie Cochran...


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



BUUUUUM


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

BOOOOMçç


----------



## pep007 (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOOMçç



Pues iba rapida la tanqueta, pero ni por esas...


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tras una operación de inteligencia, Francia arrestó en su territorio a 6 agentes rusos que operaban bajo cobertura diplomática el 10 de abril. Se convocó al viceembajador ruso y se ordenó a los agentes que abandonaran el país



La "inteligencia" francesa anda con problemas, el otro dia despidieron al Director.

Posiblemente los 6 detenidos son los unicos tios de la embajada que no hacian funciones de espionaje, pero algo hay que vender.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Merece la pena echar un vistazo a la lista de Oryx de vez en cuando.

Los rusos llevan perdidos 2898 vehículos, de los cuales 500 son tanques. Para que os hagáis una idea, el ejército alemán tiene 300 tanques:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Lo mejor es que esto es lo documentado. Detrás de las líneas rusas habrá más sin contar.


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Merece la pena echar un vistazo a la lista de Oryx de vez en cuando.
> 
> Los rusos llevan perdidos 2898 vehículos, de los cuales 500 son tanques. Para que os hagáis una idea, el ejército alemán tiene 300 tanques:
> 
> ...




Si. 

Los rusos están cagaditos de miedo.

Los nazis ucros están a las puertas de Voronezh en su violento contraataque.


----------



## Cuscarejo (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene grandes riquezas; girasol, trigo, algo de carbon e industria obsoleta.
> 
> Pero eso si, lo poco que tiene esta todo en el Este, en el Oeste solo hay vacas y nazis.



Ya te dije ayer, si no estás motivado, habla con tu jefe, que te relaje horarios, una semana de vacaciones o algo.
Pero trollear sin ganas, pues no queda bien, porque pierdes credibilidad.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

¿Qué ha sido de los laboratorios de armas biológicas ucranianos? Ha pasado ya mes y medio y todavía no ha salido ni una prueba de ellos


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Merece la pena echar un vistazo a la lista de Oryx de vez en cuando.
> 
> Los rusos llevan perdidos 2898 vehículos, de los cuales 500 son tanques. Para que os hagáis una idea, el ejército alemán tiene 300 tanques:
> 
> ...



Pregunto yo en mi infinita ignorancia. Pero eso es sostenible? Cuánto tiempo? Es que me resulta inconcebible. Leo en un lado que Rusia tiene 2800 tanques. Otras fuentes dicen 12000 (incluyendo morralla de 50 años o más).

_Some estimates put the Russian grand total as high as 12,420 tanks and 36,000 other armored vehicles. The IISS estimates Russia has over 10,000 tanks in storage plus many other vehicles._

500 tanques sería el 5% del total. La verdad es que tampoco es tanto. La clave es saber cuántos de los 10.000 sirven para algo. Pero claro, luego están las tripulaciones perdidas y tal. El mantenimiento seguramente paupérrimo... Osea que igual tienen 5000 tanques operativos y medio modernos en un momento dado, entonces la cifra ya es del 10% en un mes de guerra.

Vamos, yo creo que este ritmo 3 meses más no lo aguanta ni dios. Van a empezar a dejar de hacer el idiota con los tanques pero ya.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de los laboratorios de armas biológicas ucranianos? Ha pasado ya mes y medio y todavía no ha salido ni una prueba de ellos



Ten paciencia, van a sacar las pruebas el mismo día que den una conferencia de prensa demostrando que Hitler y Elvis estaban vivos y escondidos en Mariupol.


----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A estos autríacos les metes un pincho sobre el casco, les sube la mala leche y te invaden lo que sea.




Es una versión de aquel antiguo chiste de picoletos:


Baja un platillo volante a la Tierra y se encuentran un tricornio de la Guardia Civil.

-“¿Para qué sirve esto?”, pregunta uno de los marcianos.

Y responde el otro marciano que se lo está poniendo en la cabeza:

-“No sé para qué sirve…pero me están entrando una ganas de pegarte una hostia que ni te imaginas.”


----------



## moncton (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pregunto yo en mi infinita ignorancia. Pero eso es sostenible? Cuánto tiempo? Es que me resulta inconcebible. Leo en un lado que Rusia tiene 2800 tanques. Otras fuentes dicen 12000 (incluyendo morralla de 50 años o más).
> 
> _Some estimates put the Russian grand total as high as 12,420 tanks and 36,000 other armored vehicles. The IISS estimates Russia has over 10,000 tanks in storage plus many other vehicles._
> 
> ...



Sobre el papel tendra lo que quieran poner

Luego habra que ver cuantos estan en condiciones de arrancar, cuantos estan operativos, cuantos estan en condiciones optimas de batalla...

...sin contar con las tripulaciones, logistica, gasolina, municiones....

Si de verdad tuviese 12.000 tanques disponibles para ser desplegados en Ucrania lo habrían hecho


----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Puedes desarrollarlo? Pensaba que estaban siendo bastante eficaces para el las tropas ucros.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pregunto yo en mi infinita ignorancia. Pero eso es sostenible? Cuánto tiempo? Es que me resulta inconcebible. Leo en un lado que Rusia tiene 2800 tanques. Otras fuentes dicen 12000 (incluyendo morralla de 50 años o más).
> 
> _Some estimates put the Russian grand total as high as 12,420 tanks and 36,000 other armored vehicles. The IISS estimates Russia has over 10,000 tanks in storage plus many other vehicles._
> 
> ...



es que esas cifras "cuantitativas" dicen muy poco

pasa mucho, sobre todo en sociología o en demoscopia y tal, y ya tú mismo hueles que sí, 20.000 tanques, un millón, losquesean, pero cuántos funcionales??


las cifras que se manejaban algunos entendidos es que para el operativo habrían dispuesto unos 1200-1500 tanques (la horquilla superior era como exagerada), por el volumen de efectivos (los famosos 180k soldados)

luego resulta que los ucranianos dan cifras algo mayores que los 500 tanques reventados, pero es que esos 500 son los "confirmados" con alguna fuente documentada, o sea, con fotos o algo así, los que no han sido fotografiados qué??

al final, tienes una cifra del 50% del tirón en pérdidas de tanques
y viendo el % que ya está documentado de los buenos y los no-tan-buenos, se han zumbao a aprox 1/3 de la quincalla "buena" rusa total (o sea, operativa)

por eso han salido por patas de kiev
por eso van a cambiar de estrategia en el donbas, ya no les quedan tanques (sí, pero es como cuando vas en reserva, mejor pasa por la gasolinera antes de arriesgarte a otros 100km sin repostar)

y cómo se reponen 800 tanques "nuevos" sin industria?? o sea, sin microchips básicamente (china dirá lo que sea, pero viendo el parón en occidente, preferirá servirnos antes y luego ya si eso a rusia y de tapadillo)


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pregunto yo en mi infinita ignorancia. Pero eso es sostenible? Cuánto tiempo? Es que me resulta inconcebible. Leo en un lado que Rusia tiene 2800 tanques. Otras fuentes dicen 12000 (incluyendo morralla de 50 años o más).
> 
> _Some estimates put the Russian grand total as high as 12,420 tanks and 36,000 other armored vehicles. The IISS estimates Russia has over 10,000 tanks in storage plus many other vehicles._
> 
> ...



12.000 tanques es un cifra mágica

La mitad de la mitad, al principio de la invasión, me parece una cifra mas real.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿UnomaUno?.
> 
> Lees unas cosas rarisimas, ¿que coño es eso?.
> 
> ...




tienen grano, alguien lo llamo el oro de Stalin, Hitler iban detrás de lo mismo

al final somos sociedades cerealistas es la base de nuestra alimentación


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Abr 2022)

están llegando juguetitos nuevos, posiblemente ya esten sobre el campo de batalla


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> es que esas cifras "cuantitativas" dicen muy poco
> 
> pasa mucho, sobre todo en sociología o en demoscopia y tal, y ya tú mismo hueles que sí, 20.000 tanques, un millón, losquesean, pero cuántos funcionales??
> 
> ...



Leí un hilo en tw en el que se comentaba que la capacidad rusa de construir nuevas unidades era de aproximadamente unos 200 tanques al año, ahora la situación es distinta y la capacidad se habrá reducido por la falta de componentes esenciales
aparte de que puedan tener muchas unidades disponibles... leí hace tiempo algo de que solo el 10% estaba operativo, hay que tener en cuenta si disponen del suficiente personal cualificado para llevarlos


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Abr 2022)

*LO QUE UCRANIA NECESITA LO ANTES POSIBLEPARA GANAR LA GUERRA*

LISTA DE ARMAS
En resumen, Ucrania necesita *armas* pesadas: artillería pesada, armaduras pesadas, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de ataque.

*1. Artillería Pesada*

*1.1. Cañones de artillería *_(calibre 155mm)_
¿Cantidad? Mínimo 100 unidades + conchas.
*1.2. Proyectiles de artillería *_(calibre 152 mm, tipo soviético)_
¿Cantidad? Cuanto más se pueda.
*1.3. MLRS *_(Múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes: Grad, Tornado, Smerch o M142 HIMARS)_
¿Cantidad? Mínimo 100 unidades + conchas.
*2. Armadura pesada*

*2.1. Vehículos blindados *_(tipo soviético: vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, vehículos de combate de infantería, etc.)_
¿Cantidad? 600 vehículos.
*2.2. Tanques *_(T-72, o USA Abrams, German Leopards)_
¿Cantidad? 300 unidades.
*3. Sistemas de defensa aérea*

*3.1. S-300, BUK *_(u otros sistemas AA occidentales modernos)_
¿Cantidad? Al menos unas pocas docenas de cada uno.
*4. Aviones militares*

*4.1. *¿Cantidad *de Su-24 ?*
30 unidades.
*5. Misiles antibuque (alcance de impacto de 30 km o más)*

*5.1. *¿Cantidad *de misil antibuque Harpoon o RBS 15 ?*
300 unidades
*6. Vehículos ligeros*

*6.1. Pickups y/o camiones*
¿Cantidad? Al menos 2000 unidades
La mayor parte de este equipo puede ser proporcionado por países como Rumania, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Polonia y la República Checa con la condición de que las unidades donadas se reemplacen con equipos más nuevos de la OTAN o los EE. UU. A pesar de que Ucrania está pidiendo armas soviéticas, porque son mucho más fáciles de obtener de los aliados occidentales, Ucrania está dispuesta a aceptar armamento estadounidense o de la OTAN. Aunque llevará algún tiempo adaptarse a las nuevas armas, los conceptos básicos siguen siendo los mismos. Con el tiempo, el ejército ucraniano se adaptará con éxito a las nuevas armas.
Este apoyo militar permitirá a Ucrania recuperar el territorio perdido desde el 24 de febrero y llevar a Rusia a la mesa de negociaciones, no como una superpotencia que lanza ultimátum, sino como un vecino dispuesto a hacer concesiones reales. Sin embargo, sin armamento adicional, esta guerra se convertirá en un baño de sangre sin fin, esparciendo miseria, sufrimiento y destrucción.






What Ukraine Needs To Win The War


A detailed list of weapons that Ukraine requires to win the war against Russia.




saveualist.com


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Dios que hartón de reír, eres tú?


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Leí un hilo en tw en el que se comentaba que la capacidad rusa de construir nuevas unidades era de aproximadamente unos 200 tanques al año, ahora la situación es distinta y la capacidad se habrá reducido por la falta de componentes esenciales
> aparte de que puedan tener muchas unidades disponibles... leí hace tiempo algo de que solo el 10% estaba operativo, hay que tener en cuenta si disponen del suficiente personal cualificado para llevarlos



Tan reducida que Ucrania informó que la fabrica estaba parada, una de tractores también.

Incluso dando por buena la cifra de 200 tanques al año hay que contar las exportaciones.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Abr 2022)

¿Eres subnormal? El KHAN DE LA HORDA grazna constantemente que Ucrania pertenece a la HORDA y quien se oponga es un nazi que hay que erradicar. Ya me dirás que coño es eso.


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienen grano, alguien lo llamo el oro de Stalin, Hitler iban detrás de lo mismo
> 
> al final somos sociedades cerealistas es la base de nuestra alimentación



Ucrania no es un pais rico, la guerra no es por el trigo de Ucrania, los factores monetarios son importantes para USA, venderle armas y GNL a las colonias europeas, pero los objetivos geopoliticos para USA son mas relevantes que los financieros, y en el caso de Rusia directamente ha decidido sacrificar su economia por la seguridad.

Y en el caso de la oligarquia ucraniana han visto que pueden ganar mucho mas dinero pillando fondos de occidente o allanandose el camino al presupuesto de la UE que cultivando trigo o con 4 minas de carbon.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Leí un hilo en tw en el que se comentaba que la capacidad rusa de construir nuevas unidades era de aproximadamente unos 200 tanques al año, ahora la situación es distinta y la capacidad se habrá reducido por la falta de componentes esenciales
> aparte de que puedan tener muchas unidades disponibles... leí hace tiempo algo de que solo el 10% estaba operativo, hay que tener en cuenta si disponen del suficiente personal cualificado para llevarlos



esta mañana lo decía el pavo ese de youtube que sale con ferreras, que lo que se nos viene encima como "guerra" es una "guerra de drones"

aunque al final vas a tener que tirar de blindados para desplazar tropa y tal, pero un dron te la lía parda y es mil veces más barato que un tanque
puedes tener mil drones dando por culo, mucho, por el precio de un tanque

y posiblemente puedes entrenar a 10 tipos en pilotar drones en el tiempo que entrenas a 3 a manejar un tanque o algo así


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

Sobre los tanques, aquí hay un listado









List of equipment of the Russian Ground Forces - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





T10 creo que 50 unidades
T-90 417+200 en reserva
T-80 480+3000 en reserva
T-72 2030+7000 en reserva

Es decir que según esta pagina tienen 2927 unidades

Oryx dice que son baja unas 499 (sumándolo todo) es decir que se puede confirmar que han perdido un 17% de su potencial total de tanques.

Sobre los 499 se tendría que saber el destino de cada una de las unidades, recapturadas, etc.

A esto decir que vemos una parte del total, pero que si estas en el mundillo desde el tercer día te ponías las manos en la cabeza del desastre monumental. Es decir que las perdidas pueden ser superiores tal vez de unos 700-800 tanques esto ya seria catastrófico. Si aceptamos 750 tanques son un 25,62% en 50 días, es algo inaudito.

Yo digo desde el principio que las perdidas de vehiculos, basándome en fotos y videos, son unos 100 al día entre todo, lo que es increíble es que se mantiene un numero parecido de perdidas.

Si fracasan en el Dombas virtualmente muchas unidades del ejercito pueden desaparecer. Parce que están juntando unidades para formar otras y las mandan directamente al frente. Esto parce cada vez mas la segunda guerra mundial con los alemanes en retirada.

Añado esta imagen que he localizado



https://raw.githubusercontent.com/leedrake5/Russia-Ukraine/master/Plots/current_total.jpg?


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 12.000 tanques es un cifra mágica
> 
> La mitad de la mitad, al principio de la invasión, me parece una cifra mas real.



lo Dice IISS que al parecer son serios. Bueno dicen 10000


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania no es un pais rico, la guerra no es por el trigo de Ucrania, los factores monetarios son importantes para USA, venderle armas y GNL a las colonias europeas, pero los objetivos geopoliticos para USA son mas relevantes que los financieros, y en el caso de Rusia directamente ha decidido sacrificar su economia por la seguridad.
> 
> Y en el caso de la oligarquia ucraniana han visto que pueden ganar mucho mas dinero pillando fondos de occidente o allanandose el camino al presupuesto de la UE que cultivando trigo o con 4 minas de carbon.



Mira te voy a poner un ejemplo que conozco de primera mano, en Francia una hectárea de cereal de primera en el norte se pagaba a 100.000 euros y la rentabilidad era elevada, mas de un 5% y menos de un 10%. Como no es mi sector no me metí.

El tema del gas americano creo que solo es factible a corto plazo. Hay otras energías mucho mejores que las tenemos aquí mismo y no necesitamos el gas. Tenemos un problema de pereza.

Del tema de las armas americanas, bueno no se para que tampoco, Francia tiene el Leclerc y Alemania el Leopard, si no tienen unidades es porque se las venden. Otro tema es que para que vamos a comprar armas viendo el desastre ruso? 

Solo he trabajado una ocasion con ucranianos, eran muy pesados pero también muy trabajadores


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

no se como subir imágenes pero en esta web hay listados actualizados









GitHub - leedrake5/Russia-Ukraine: Equipment Loss Tracking


Equipment Loss Tracking. Contribute to leedrake5/Russia-Ukraine development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOOMçç



Es un vídeo de Jaysh al-Izza en el Norte de Hama (Siria) de 2017:


----------



## Manufacturer (13 Abr 2022)

El armamento de la OTAN tiene una capacidad de destrucción impresionante. Dejad que entre en vuestro "circlejerk" a regocijarme.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> lo Dice IISS que al parecer son serios. Bueno dicen 10000



En 2016 se hablaba de 2.300 Armata para 2020 (mira a ver si averiguas cuantos hay operativos)

10.000 "almacenados" quiera decir lo que quiera decir esa palabra (que debe ser algo así)









Descubren una base soviética olvidada con más de 1.000 tanques abandonados


Una fotógrafa especialista en el fenómeno urbex, de explorar lugares abandonados, saca a la luz un cementerio de tanques




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> lo Dice IISS que al parecer son serios. Bueno dicen 10000



Y hay que tener tripulantes.y mecanicos y piezas..eso no es tan fácil de recuperar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Mucho javelin y tal pero el Stugna p es la revelación de la temporada..
Un anticarro de 5.5 km de alcance que puede ser usado remotamente sin tener como el tow exponiendo al operario


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

Javelin en acción
A que distancia puede estar el objetivo? mas de 500m...


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *LO QUE UCRANIA NECESITA LO ANTES POSIBLEPARA GANAR LA GUERRA*
> 
> LISTA DE ARMAS
> En resumen, Ucrania necesita *armas* pesadas: artillería pesada, armaduras pesadas, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de ataque.
> ...




Lo primero que necesitan es personal para empuñar las armas.

El gobierno del nazi Zelensky ha dictado una orden de reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres entre 18 y 60 años. Los que no acudan al llamamiento serán sancionados con varios años de carcel. 


No sé a vosotros, pero a mi me parece que se le acaba la tropa y que ya le sirve cualquier cosa para combatir a los rusos. 

Todo ese mogollón de armamento no vale para nada si nadie lo usa o sabe usarlo. 

Esto va a ir rapido segun parece.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mira te voy a poner un ejemplo que conozco de primera mano, en Francia una hectárea de cereal de primera en el norte se pagaba a 100.000 euros y la rentabilidad era elevada, mas de un 5% y menos de un 10%. Como no es mi sector no me metí.
> 
> El tema del gas americano creo que solo es factible a corto plazo. Hay otras energías mucho mejores que las tenemos aquí mismo y no necesitamos el gas. Tenemos un problema de pereza.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, pero no te lo compro.

No se ha montado este pollo por disputarse unas hectareas de girasoles y trigo en Ucrania.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Lo primero que necesitan es personal para empuñar las armas.
> 
> El gobierno del nazi Zelensky ha dictado una orden de reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres entre 18 y 60 años. Los que no acudan al llamamiento serán sancionados con varios años de carcel.
> 
> ...



Cuando uno tiene la razón hay que dársela


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

*Los hoteles RIU se negaron a atender a los rusos en Emiratos Árabes Unidos, República Dominicana, Maldivas y Sri Lanka*


La cadena hotelera española RIU ha dejado de aceptar nuevos clientes de Rusia, informó la Asociación de Tour Operadores de Rusia (ATOR) . La prohibición se aplicará a los hoteles de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, República Dominicana, Maldivas y Sri Lanka a partir del 13 de abril.

Al mismo tiempo, se conservarán las reservas previamente confirmadas y los rusos podrán irse de vacaciones en una cadena hotelera. No se aceptarán nuevas reservas. La Asociación dijo que la cadena hotelera aún no se ha pronunciado oficialmente sobre su decisión.

La compañía también suspendió su sitio web para usuarios rusos.

Según los operadores turísticos rusos, la red de RIU fue una de las más populares entre los turistas rusos.

Anteriormente, los servicios de reservas Booking.com y Arbnb dejaron de trabajar con clientes en Rusia en medio del conflicto militar entre Rusia y Ucrania.










АТОР: отели RIU отказались обслуживать россиян в ОАЭ, Доминикане, на Мальдивах и Шри-Ланке


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Lo primero que necesitan es personal para empuñar las armas.
> 
> El gobierno del nazi Zelensky ha dictado una orden de reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres entre 18 y 60 años. Los que no acudan al llamamiento serán sancionados con varios años de carcel.
> 
> ...



Pero más o menos rápido que la toma de Kiev?


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero más o menos rápido que la toma de Kiev?



Cuidado, estás hablando con un estratega:



esquilero dijo:


> Pero te crees tú que hay alguien tan gilipollas de empezar una guerra?
> 
> Menos ver Antonia 3 y más pensar un poco.


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero más o menos rápido que la toma de Kiev?




Yo creo que el tema está claro. 

1000 infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rinden al Ministerio del Interior y al Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la RPD, según los rusos. 

Si se confirma, esto ira rapido.


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Cuidado, estás hablando con un estratega:




Jajjajajaja.

Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Al grano con la lista de la compra.


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

Lowfour que sabes de esto? son rumores

*Información para SvD: Andersson quiere unirse a la OTAN*
El objetivo de la primera ministra Magdalena Andersson es que Suecia se una a la OTAN en junio de este año, dicen las fuentes a SvD. La información llega en paralelo con Finlandia presentando hoy su nuevo análisis de política de seguridad y los socialdemócratas suecos elaborando el plan para tratar el problema internamente. 









Uppgifter till SvD: Andersson vill in i Nato | SvD


Statsminister Magdalena Anderssons mål är att Sverige går med i Nato i juni i år, uppger källor för SvD. Uppgifterna kommer parallellt med att Finland i dag presenterar sin nya säkerhetspolitiska analys och de svenska Socialdemokraterna lägger upp planen för att hantera frågan internt.




www-svd-se.translate.goog


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Un paco pensamiento. 

Si Ucrania empieza a perder terreno de nuevo no dudéis ni un segundo que la OTAN va a entrar con todo lo gordo. Esta guerra no se va a perder.


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Un paco pensamiento.
> 
> Si Ucrania empieza a perder terreno de nuevo no dudéis ni un segundo que la OTAN va a entrar con todo lo gordo. Esta guerra no se va a perder.




Si eso pasa como tu dices, creo que habrá nukes para todos. 

Ucrania ya está perdiendo terreno día a día. 

En fin, a ver si se acaba ya la puta guerra esta.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lowfour que sabes de esto? son rumores
> 
> *Información para SvD: Andersson quiere unirse a la OTAN*
> El objetivo de la primera ministra Magdalena Andersson es que Suecia se una a la OTAN en junio de este año, dicen las fuentes a SvD. La información llega en paralelo con Finlandia presentando hoy su nuevo análisis de política de seguridad y los socialdemócratas suecos elaborando el plan para tratar el problema internamente.
> ...



El ludópata Jimmy Åkesson de Sverige Demokraterna por supuesto estaba en contra de la OTAN, pero ahora recula que te cagas para que no investiguen la pasta y el apoyo que le ha dado el Kremlin. Se pone primero de la lista en la entrada en la OTAN. 

La mega-socialis-charo de la Andersson decía hoy que "era muy complicado, que habría que ver". Ahora veo en SVD que dice que parece que si quiere entrar.

Si al final nos llevamos un susto joder. Yo opino que lo suyo es estar fuera de la OTAN pero colaborar con Ucrania y asegurarnos apoyo en caso de movidas. Pero es que para que Rusia toque los cojones a Suecia tiene que atravesar Finlandia primero, el báltico después, etc. Yo no lo veo. Solo si invadieran a las bálticas, entonces si. Ahí si que se ponen a tiro de Ferry de esos con duty fri y karaoke.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Si eso pasa como tu dices, creo que habrá nukes para todos.
> 
> Ucrania ya está perdiendo terreno día a día.
> 
> En fin, a ver si se acaba ya la puta guerra esta.



Nuke también para tí, por todas las tragaderas que tienes. Además te pillará en el ignore por retroti. BYE.


----------



## Nut (13 Abr 2022)

Rusia anuncia rendición masiva de Ucrania en Mariupol | BAE Negocios

Ya sólo queda la batalla del Donbas donde el ejercito ruso acabará con el Ucraniano(por eso piden desesperadamente armas a to quiski) y la "Operación Especial Militar" habrá acabado para Rusia.

Donde los objetivos militares se habrán conseguido casi en su totalidad.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Rusia anuncia rendición masiva de Ucrania en Mariupol | BAE Negocios
> 
> Ya sólo queda la batalla del Donbas donde el ejercito ruso acabará con el Ucraniano(por eso piden desesperadamente armas a to quiski) y la "Operación Especial Militar" habrá acabado para Rusia.
> 
> Donde los objetivos militares se habrán conseguido casi en su totalidad.



Otra cuenta antigua reciclada? Que poca verguenza, robar cuentas antiguas. Al ignore también.


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Sobre los tanques, aquí hay un listado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hagamos unas cuentas rápidas. De ahi salen 13000. Vamos a suponer que es una cifra real. En un ejército bien mantenido, pongamos el de un país europeo, en todo momento hay normalmente 1/3 de los equipos fuera de servicio en reparación.

El ejército ruso no es uno de esa lista de bien mantenidos. Seamos benevolentes y digamos que en lugar de 1/3 son un 40% en taller. Eso nos lleva a que hay 7800 operativos.

De esos 7800, el 70%, o sea, 5500 son T-72, que tienen 50 años. Es decir, que aun estando operativos, te van a cascar a la mínima cuando los saques a pasear.

Pero volviendo a los 7800. Rusia no va a sacar fuera del país a más de 1/3 de sus tanques, no se va a arriesgar a que le destruyan más de eso y dejar su enorne territorio desprotegido.

Así pues, como mucho los rusos pueden poner 2500 tanques para esta o cualquier otra operación. Y de esos 2500, 1750 son T-72 con 50 años de antigüedad.

Según Oryx han caido 500 tanques rusos:

T72 - 320
T80 - 100
T90 - 20
No reconocibles - 60 (que podemos inferir que son 40 T72, 15 T80, 5 T90)

Resumiendo, Rusia tiene a lo sumo 2000 tanques más que puede usar aquí. 

Lo que descarta que vaya a invadir Finlandia, Finlandio o el Vaticano. Está a lo justo, y como pierda otros 500 se tendrá que ir de la costa de Azov.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Donde los objetivos militares se habrán conseguido *casi* en su totalidad.



Ah, ¿y cuándo se habrán conseguido en su totalidad? Es que todavía no me he enterado


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

Más que armas, necesitan personal.

Ya estais tardando todos los nazis españoles en ir corriendo a Ucrania a luchar con los de Azov.


----------



## asakopako (13 Abr 2022)

^^^
Al troll de guardia nuevo le ha tocado currar en semana santa. Eso te pasa por pringao.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> En 2016 se hablaba de 2.300 Armata para 2020 (mira a ver si averiguas cuantos hay operativos)
> 
> 10.000 "almacenados" quiera decir lo que quiera decir esa palabra (que debe ser algo así)
> 
> ...



Del Armata hay 40 unidades, para desfiles. Edito parece que podemos contar unas 40 unidades.


No se el resto de los componentes pero yo siempre miro el blindaje y realmente es un tanque "ligero" con 900mm de blindaje frontal, los tanques occidentales estan entorno a los 1200. El tema de la capsula blindada con un material especial a mi siempre me sono raro


----------



## Nut (13 Abr 2022)

El objetivo de la ofensiva en el Donbas es llegar a las orillas de Dnieper a la altura de la ciudad de Dnipro.

El control del Dniéper, clave en la invasión rusa (rtve.es)

Si lo consiguen.Todo es sureste de Ucrania la costa del mar de Azov y Crimea pasarán a ser de la Federación rusa.Y el control del rio Dnieper en la zona también.Sus aguas son vitales para Crimea.

Ese era el objetivo de la intervención.

Por eso la batalla del Donbas será la definitiva.El ejercito Ucraniano se juega su existencia.Si los rusosllegan al Dnieper estarán acabados.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Un paco pensamiento.
> 
> Si Ucrania empieza a perder terreno de nuevo no dudéis ni un segundo que la OTAN va a entrar con todo lo gordo. Esta guerra no se va a perder.



pero tú crees que rusia tiene capacidad para algo en ucrania?

si están aun con mariupol, 40 días y ni con gas sarin

y mira que le están dando caña al genocidio y a las cámaras de cremación portátiles...


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Lo primero que necesitan es personal para empuñar las armas.
> 
> El gobierno del nazi Zelensky ha dictado una orden de reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres entre 18 y 60 años. Los que no acudan al llamamiento serán sancionados con varios años de carcel.
> 
> ...



En Rusia sobran soldados sin embargo, hay peleas por ir. Fíjate que hasta va gente de Siberia, Siria y Congo para luchar alli, de lo sobraos que van.

Va a ir muy rápido esto, casi tanto como el rodeo de la ciudad fronteriza de Jarkov.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> De esos 7800, el 70%, o sea, 5500 son T-72, que tienen 50 años. Es decir, que aun estando operativos, te van a cascar a la mínima cuando los saques a pasear.
> 
> Así pues, como mucho los rusos pueden poner 2500 tanques para esta o cualquier otra operación. Y de esos 2500, 1750 son T-72 con 50 años de antigüedad.
> 
> ...



El T-72 es un desarrollo de los años 70 pero no todas las unidades tienen 50 años, muchas han sido modernizadas. No esta tan mal, los tanques rusos son comparativamente mas simples y mecánicamente funcionan, están en ejércitos del tercer mundo porque son simples.

Pero lo que hemos visto que el blindaje reactivo y las mejoras son muy vulnerables. El nivel de la tripulación también es importante muchos de los que cazan es porque se meten donde no deben, tácticamente estas hileras que vemos continuamente caer es un uso de los tanques para lo que no están pensados, un tanque tiene que atacar frontalmente apoyado por otras unidades y bmp en los laterales y la infantería. Todo esto cubiertos por helicópteros artillados. El T-72 en el fondo era un tanque pensado para las llanuras europeas, para llegar a Berlin.

Por lo que he visto hay previsión de fuertes lluvias en el Dombas, y siguen atacando, como metan los tanques.

En fin que si en 5 semanas mas pierden 400 tanques se acaban retirando


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero tú crees que rusia tiene capacidad para algo en ucrania?
> 
> si están aun con mariupol, 40 días y ni con gas sarin
> 
> y mira que le están dando caña al genocidio y a las cámaras de cremación portátiles...




Mariupol la han tomado hace días.
Les queda el complejo ese donde están refugiados los nazis de Azov. Creo que los quieren pillar vivos y por eso aun no han acabado con esa historia.


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Del Armata hay 50 unidades, para desfiles



El Armata son los padres


----------



## Nut (13 Abr 2022)

Otra cosa y el que no lo vea es que a estas alturas no se entera.

Odesa como Kiev eran sólo señuelos para dispersar las fuerzas Ucranianas.NUNCA TUVIERON INTENCIÓN de ocuparlas.

Si Mariupol les ha costado que esta aislada imaginaros Odesa que tiene la costa del mar Negro y la frontera OTAN de Rumania al lado.

Además capar a Ucrania del acceso al mar.Lo he dicho varias veces no es inteligente.Seria otra fuente de conflictos guerras.Ucrania entará en la UE-Rusia ya ha dicho que no se opondrá si se hace neutral- y necesita es puerto.

Y Kiev.Los Varegos pusieron su capital alli no por gusto.Esta rodeada de marismas pantanos.Etc.....Es un fortín de agua.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El T-72 es un desarrollo de los años 70 pero no todas las unidades tienen 50 años, muchas han sido modernizadas. No esta tan mal, los tanques rusos son comparativamente mas simples y mecánicamente no están mal del todo.
> 
> Pero lo que hemos visto que el blindaje reactivo y las mejoras son muy vulnerables. El nivel de la tripulación también es importante muchos de los que cazan es porque se meten donde no deben, tácticamente estas hileras que vemos continuamente caer es un uso de los tanques para lo que no están pensados.
> 
> ...


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El T-72 es un desarrollo de los años 70 pero no todas las unidades tienen 50 años, muchas han sido modernizadas. No esta tan mal, los tanques rusos son comparativamente mas simples y mecánicamente no están mal del todo.
> 
> Pero lo que hemos visto que el blindaje reactivo y las mejoras son muy vulnerables. El nivel de la tripulación también es importante muchos de los que cazan es porque se meten donde no deben, tácticamente estas hileras que vemos continuamente caer es un uso de los tanques para lo que no están pensados.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, no todos los T72 tienen 50 años. Pero a pesar de los retrofits que les han hecho, como bien dices, siguen siendo muy vulnerables.

Digamos que si yo tengo un Golf de 1970, le puedo reforzar la chapa, mejorarle el chasis y meterle unos amortiguadores modernos. Pero si me hostio la barra del volante me va a ensartar como un pollo. Porque al final es un bicho con tecnología y diseño de los 70.

Muy buenos posts, por cierto. Gracias


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Lo primero que necesitan es personal para empuñar las armas.
> 
> El gobierno del nazi Zelensky ha dictado una orden de reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres entre 18 y 60 años. Los que no acudan al llamamiento serán sancionados con varios años de carcel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Más que armas, necesitan personal.
> 
> Ya estais tardando todos los nazis españoles en ir corriendo a Ucrania a luchar con los de Azov.



¿Y tú? ¿Ya te has alistado con los tuyos?


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> El objetivo de la ofensiva en el Donbas es llegar a las orillas de Dnieper a la altura de la ciudad de Dnipro.



Tal vez me equivoco pero es un objetivo poco realista para todo lo que hemos visto hasta ahora. Ya me cuesta ver que puedan mantener Kherson y Melitopol, lo digo por la geografía, con la cantidad de ríos, lagos. Esto solo puede durar unas semanas más, para hacer eso van a necesitar meses y no dejar nada


----------



## tucco (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Rusia anuncia rendición masiva de Ucrania en Mariupol | BAE Negocios
> 
> Ya sólo queda la batalla del Donbas donde el ejercito ruso acabará con el Ucraniano(por eso piden desesperadamente armas a to quiski) y la "Operación Especial Militar" habrá acabado para Rusia.
> 
> Donde los objetivos militares se habrán conseguido casi en su totalidad.



Qué pena leer a foreros que consideraba íntegros hablar con esa ligereza de la vil agresión de un país fuerte a otro débil. Sin estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pensaba que eras honesto en tu visión de la Transición y el postfranquismo. También coincidía contigo en la denuncia del covidianismo. Por eso duele ver a gente como tú celebrar lo injustificable. Y, por favor, no te rebajes argumentando lo malos que son los occidentales, que sí es cierto, pero esto no va de eso. Ni siquiera le llamas guerra, hasta ahí llega la ciega adhesión al tirano. Si fuerais, al menos, lo suficientemente sinceros (o cínicos, en el buen sentido de la palabra), diríais abiertamente: “Sí, Putin es un hijo de p*ta, pero es nuestro hijo de p*ta”.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Mariupol la han tomado hace días.
> Les queda el complejo ese donde están refugiados los nazis de Azov. Creo que los quieren pillar vivos y por eso aun no han acabado con esa historia.



No, si al final tenéis excusas para todo: "era una finta", "lo bueno se guarda para enfrentarse a la OTAN", "van lentos por no dañar a los civiles", la nueva chorrada: "Todavía no han acabado con los nazis del Batallón Azov porque los quieren coger vivos".


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Otra cosa y el que no lo vea es que a estas alturas no se entera.
> 
> Odesa como Kiev eran sólo señuelos para dispersar las fuerzas Ucranianas.NUNCA TUVIERON INTENCIÓN de ocuparlas.
> .



Aún no habéis entendido que admitir que intentaste sitiar Kiev en un asalto sorpresa rápido pero te salió mal, pues bueno, te pueden llamar incompetente, o flipao, por intentar algo muy complicado para tus capacidades. Y ya.

Pero decir que lo de Kiev es una finta es quedar como un auténtico subnormal. Una finta donde pierdes decenas de helicópteros, aviones, 1000 blindados, 15000 soldados.... pues hijo es que eres subnormal.


----------



## keylargof (13 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, si al final tenéis excusas para todo: "era una finta", "lo bueno se guarda para enfrentarse a la OTAN", "van lentos por no dañar a los civiles", la nueva chorrada: "Todavía no han acabado con los nazis del Batallón Azov porque los quieren coger vivos".



Van con cuidado para no dañar al Batallón de Azov


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Y tú? ¿Ya te has alistado con los tuyos?




Yo lo que quiero es que acabe la guerra de una puta vez.


----------



## duncan (13 Abr 2022)

Habrá que esperar confirmación:









Los astilleros rusos detienen la producción de buques por falta de fondos y de piezas extranjeras. – Galaxia Militar


Algunos astilleros rusos son incapaces de construir buques de guerra o de realizar el mantenimiento de las embarcaciones debido a las dificultades financieras y a la falta de componentes extranjeros, aseguró el sábado la Dirección de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR).




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Nicors (13 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Qué pena leer a foreros que consideraba íntegros hablar con esa ligereza de la vil agresión de un país fuerte a otro débil. Sin estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pensaba que eras honesto en tu visión de la Transición y el postfranquismo. También coincidía contigo en la denuncia del covidianismo. Por eso duele ver a gente como tú celebrar lo injustificable. Y, por favor, no te rebajes argumentando lo malos que son los occidentales, que sí es cierto, pero esto no va de eso. Ni siquiera le llamas guerra, hasta ahí llega la ciega adhesión al tirano. Si fuerais, al menos, lo suficientemente sinceros (o cínicos, en el buen sentido de la palabra), diríais abiertamente: “Sí, Putin es un hijo de p*ta, pero es nuestro hijo de p*ta”.



Por eso a ese y muchos otros los tengo en el ignore desde hace mucho. No vale la pena enfrascarse con enfermos mentales.


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Otra cosa y el que no lo vea es que a estas alturas no se entera.
> 
> Odesa como *Kiev eran sólo señuelos para dispersar las fuerzas Ucranianas*.NUNCA TUVIERON INTENCIÓN de ocuparlas.








Nut dijo:


> *Lo que intentan es capturar al gobierno a Zelenski.Y -lo han dicho- desmantelar las bases aerodromos infraestucturas militares*.De ahi lo disperso de los ataques.




¿Mañana que toca?

Es para ir haciéndome a la idea.


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es que acabe la guerra de una puta vez.



Pues llama a tu amo y dile que se vaya a su puta casa.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pues llama a tu amo y dile que se vaya a su puta casa.




Me parece que eso no va a pasar.
Es más probable que Ucrania acabe rota del todo. 

NO a la guerra.


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Mi pronotisco es que Rusia tomara en algun momento todo el Donbass, despues de tremendo desgaste y con muchas perdidas.

Ahi diran que hasta aqui, Donbass y la linea del Azov, melitopol y berdiansk, Jerson lo perderan en breve.

Pero los ucranianos no diran hasta aqui, y bombardearan la zona como el Donbass estos 8 años.

Rusia que no querra aguantar 8 años de guerra de degaste ni podra permitir que le bombardeen empezara a tomar acciones duras contra las ciudades ucranianas, via misiles, Kiev, Lviv,Dnipro, pero en modo sacopako y a por objetivos civiles para que los ucros paren.

A partir de ahi no se como continua.l


----------



## César Borgia (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Habrá que esperar confirmación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es donde yo creo que es (Primorsk Cray) yo he estado en esos astilleros, en una bahía enorme donde se hacen los petroleros. De hecho estuve en una empresa que era la ostia, con simuladores de petrolero y todo m. Hablo de principios de los 2000. Ahí hacen unos petroleros tochiiiiiiisimos porque es un sitio resguardado, a pocos km del narco estado de Korea del Norte. Me corri una juerga en una ciudad de por ahí que fue acojonante el pedo jajajajaj. Llegue pedo a las reuniones de trabajo y nadie me dijo nada porque es lo normal jajajajaja.
Por cierto que en esa zona es la taiga y hay tigres de Amur. Da susto.


----------



## esquilero (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi pronotisco es que Rusia tomara en algun momento todo el Donbass, despues de tremendo desgaste y con muchas perdidas.
> 
> Ahi diran que hasta aqui, Donbass y la linea del Azov, melitopol y berdiansk, Jerson lo perderan en breve.
> 
> ...




Estoy bastante de acuerdo en eso. Creo que por ahí va a ir la cosa.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Ah! Y un capitán de petrolero nos invitó a su casa a cenar una cosa espectacular y me empezó a contar aventuras en el mar mientras bebíamos como bestias y yo flipando… su mirada había visto cosas. Por eso me jode tanto todo esto, porque los rusos tienen cosas muy buenas. Esto es así a pesar de que es un país Vladimir de mierda.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Ahhhhhhhh se siente


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhh se siente



Ya saben los "proxis" rusos que como salgan mal las cosas Putin les dejará con el culo al aire....aliado fiel y fiable.


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya saben los "proxis" rusos que como salgan mal las cosas Putin les dejará con el culo al aire....aliado fiel y fiable.



Roma no paga traidores.

Que se joda.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

@lowfour os invaden en junio o a finales de verano


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

Buena inciativa que habría que importar al foro para que los Hijos de Putín tengan la suya:


----------



## El cogorzas (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Mañana que toca?
> 
> Es para ir haciéndome a la idea.



Aquí la mayor putada es la falta de honestidad de los orcos mezclada con sus trolas: esto es ni más ni menos que una guerra de conquista, punto. Ni desnazificación, ni operación militar especial gñé, ni hermandad eslava, ni lucha contra el NWO ni pollas, esto va de conquistar territorios e incorporarlos al khanato. Eso es algo que los asiduos a este hilo sabemos desde el minuto 1 y que los virgendoritos de burbuja con Truñov al frente evitaron decir frontalmente. Trolas y más trolas de la propaganda ruski, ya que al parecer la horda nos va a salvar de la otan, del feminismo, de la agenda lgbtfhij+ y mil paridas más. Y claro, de la misma manera que se estira el chicle bélico que en principio se suponía que iba a durar dos días también se estiran las excusas, los objetivos, las razones y las trolas. Salvo un par de foreros pollaviejas que han demostrado sensatez apoyando al principio a la horda y reconociendo luego el bluff turcochino el resto de la doritada burbujera insiste e insiste con los mantras del khanato : Ucrania es hermana de Rusia, Ucrania no existe, la culpa es de la otan, la culpa es de Ucrania, Zelensky es un nazi, Zelensky es un judiazo, Kiev está a punto de caer, Kiev nunca fue importante, etc etc etc.


----------



## duncan (13 Abr 2022)

Parece que es un burbujo, si es,así que se manifieste:


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

Dos misiles "Neptune" enviaron un puto crucero militar ruso "Moscú". Dos fuentes ya han informado


----------



## djvan (13 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aún no habéis entendido que admitir que intentaste sitiar Kiev en un asalto sorpresa rápido pero te salió mal, pues bueno, te pueden llamar incompetente, o flipao, por intentar algo muy complicado para tus capacidades. Y ya.
> 
> Pero decir que lo de Kiev es una finta es quedar como un auténtico subnormal. Una finta donde pierdes decenas de helicópteros, aviones, 1000 blindados, 15000 soldados.... pues hijo es que eres subnormal.



El que diga eso..

si pide paguita se la dan fijo.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

*  *


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Melitopol
Al parecer, en Melitopol (bajo ocupación rusa) debe de haber un grupo de ukras que sale por las noches a cazar ruskies. En 15 días se han cargado 70 soldados ruskies. Por otra parte hay signos de que los ruskies intentan asentarse en Melitopol, porque están intentando echar una línea de Internet desde Krimea hasta Melitopol. Preocupante.

_«In occupied Melitopol, *unidentified people are killing Russian soldiers who go out on night patrols*. Ukrainian intelligence reports that this is how the Ukrainian resistance works. This was stated by the Main Directorate of Intelligence of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine. Intelligence officers said that from March 20 to April 12, 70 Russian soldiers who went out on night patrols were killed in Melitopol. Among them were Kadyrov’s fighters.

Russians are killed with bladed weapons or slaughtered. However, the occupation administration carefully hides the causes of death of the Russians and the exact number of those killed.
"There is evidence that this is a consequence of the work of the Ukrainian resistance movement in Melitopol," the intelligence report says.
*It is noted that the units of the occupying forces cannot find the people involved in the destruction of Russian military personnel*. As Ukrainian News Agency reported, in Melitopol, temporarily occupied by Russian troops, *men are offered to join the ranks of the Russian Armed Forces*. On Thursday, April 7, the mayor of Melitopol, Ivan Federov, said that the occupiers had arranged a census of the male population of the city in order, possibly, to involve them in the war on the side of the Russian Federation.

We also reported that in Melitopol, *Russian military and their accomplices set up a propaganda newspaper under a local brand.*
In addition, in Melitopol, *the occupiers are conducting their own Internet line from the occupied Crimea to the city*.»_


https://ukranews.com/en/news/849312-intelligence-states-about-disappearance-of-russian-military-in-melitopol-they-killed-by


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)

2 camiones aparentemente dañados/destruidos por fuego de mortero en Zolota Nyva, quizá haya algún otro impacto satisfactorio:




Otro Orlan-10 destruido:


Spoiler


----------



## duncan (13 Abr 2022)

Sobre Mariupol:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi pronotisco es que Rusia tomara en algun momento todo el Donbass, despues de tremendo desgaste y con muchas perdidas.
> 
> Ahi diran que hasta aqui, Donbass y la linea del Azov, melitopol y berdiansk, Jerson lo perderan en breve.
> 
> ...



Los más flipaos anti Rusia no se dan cuenta de que la capacidad de implicación y de endurecer las cosas por parte de Rusia es enorme

Si los ukros son listos harán como Finlandia hace décadas, asumir la pérdida y centrarse en construir un país donde se viva bien, mirando a Europa y no a Asia. No les veo esa capacidad, no son bálticos.


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

Informe no confirmado de que dos misiles de crucero Neptune golpearon al crucero ruso Moskva. El voluntario ucraniano Oleksandr Karpyuk, también conocido como Serg Marco, escribió que “el crucero está en llamas y hay una tormenta en el mar”. 


Anteriormente llamado slava y construido en ucrania

El _*Moskvá*_ (en ruso: Москва — "Moscú"), anteriormente _Slava_ (en ruso: Слава - "Gloria"), es el buque principal de la clase de cruceros de misiles guiados del proyecto 1164 de la Armada rusa, sirviendo en la Flota del Mar Negro.

El crucero fue construido en 1976 en el astillero 445 de la planta de construcción naval 61 Kommunara de Mykoláiv, puerto fluvial de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, siendo botado en 1979 como _Slava_, y asignado a finales de 1982.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que Putin no va a mover un dedo por su amiguito Medvedchuk. Bastante ha hecho ya. Tenían preparado un grupo del FSB para intentar evcuarle a Moscú desde Transnistria.

*Kremlin rejects possibility of exchanging Medvedchuk for captured Ukrainians*
_The Kremlin does not see the possibility of exchanging the detained Ukrainian Member of Parliament Viktor Medvedchuk (Opposition Platform - For Life faction) for captured Ukrainian servicemen, because he is not a citizen of the Russian Federation. This was reported by the Russian media Interfax with reference to a statement by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov.
“As for the exchange, about which various figures in Kyiv spoke with such fervor, ardor and pleasure, Medvedchuk is not a citizen of Russia, he has nothing to do with a special military operation. He is a foreign political figure,” the statement says. “We don’t know at all whether he himself wants some kind of Russian participation in resolving this libelous situation against him,” Peskov told reporters.

Peskov also said that Moscow would follow the fate of Medvedchuk.
"We will undoubtedly follow the fate of Viktor Medvedchuk, which, by the way, we call on European politicians who care so much about freedom of speech and talk about the impossibility of persecuting a person for political reasons," Putin's spokesman said.

As Ukrainian News Agency reported, on April 12, Volodymyr Zelenskyy announced the detention of Viktor Medvedchuk and showed his photo in handcuffs. Later, the President said that Medvedchuk was detained while trying to escape abroad.
Volodymyr Zelenskyy also said that he was in favor of exchanging the detained Viktor Medvedchuk for Ukrainians taken prisoners by Russia._


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Informe no confirmado de que dos misiles de crucero Neptune golpearon al crucero ruso Moskva. El voluntario ucraniano Oleksandr Karpyuk, también conocido como Serg Marco, escribió que “el crucero está en llamas y hay una tormenta en el mar”.
> 
> 
> Anteriormente llamado slava y construido en ucrania



Ahora es cuando van a hundir el barco para apagar el incendio. Lo mismo que hicieron con el barco aquel en Berdyansk hace dos semanas.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> esta mañana lo decía el pavo ese de youtube que sale con ferreras, que lo que se nos viene encima como "guerra" es una "guerra de drones"
> 
> aunque al final vas a tener que tirar de blindados para desplazar tropa y tal, pero un dron te la lía parda y es mil veces más barato que un tanque
> puedes tener mil drones dando por culo, mucho, por el precio de un tanque
> ...



Estuve leyendo algo de drones, y algunos tienen una distancia de control de varios kilómetros. Es decir, incluso en el mejor escenario en el que tumbas en dron, su piloto sigue intacto en su bunker con Doritos y cerveza.

En cambio cuando pierdes un tanque, a poco que los tanquistas sean medio decentes, el personal es tu mayor pérdida.

A los cazas les pasa lo mismo. Recuerdo haber leído que a Japón al final de la IIWW le sobraban zeros, pero literalmente no tenía nadie capaz de volarlos ni en modo kamikaze.

Digamos que Rusia tiene 10.000 tanques en reserva. Tiene los 30.000 tripulantes necesarios para llevarlos al frente para algo más que ser pasto de ATGWs? Y están dispuestos a quedarse literalmente sin tanques para sus otras moviditas pendientes?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## OvEr0n (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ah! Y un capitán de petrolero nos invitó a su casa a cenar una cosa espectacular y me empezó a contar aventuras en el mar mientras bebíamos como bestias y yo flipando… su mirada había visto cosas. Por eso me jode tanto todo esto, porque los rusos tienen cosas muy buenas. Esto es así a pesar de que es un país Vladimir de mierda.



No se como tienes tiempo de forear con la de cosas que dices que te pasan y te han pasado.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ahora es cuando van a hundir el barco para apagar el incendio. Lo mismo que hicieron con el barco aquel en Berdyansk hace dos semanas.



Y que reflotarian en tres días para recuperar la munición. Ya lo han hecho?


----------



## paconan (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y que reflotarian en tres días para recuperar la munición. Ya lo han hecho?



Si se hunde? es de propulsión nuclear, a saber que cantidad llevará de combustible


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y que reflotarian en tres días para recuperar la munición. Ya lo han hecho?



2 veces


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Parece que es un burbujo, si es,así que se manifieste:



ohtiah, entonces de los 170 y pico batallones o unidades de combate o loquesea eso (con sus blindados y tal) que es lo que realmente tiene rusia para combatir, han mandado al menos 100 a ucrania

la pregunta es, cuántos han vuelto? y en qué condiciones??

yo es que empiezo a sospechar que rusia ha sido "desmilitarizada"

tendrán sus misiles, su flota, sus avioncitos, etc, pero infantería? blindados?

ojo con la campaña en el este de ucrania porque igual nos sorprenden otra vez como con el cerco de kiev (y luego dirán que primero mandan la morralla)

a este paso, lo de la zorra y las uvas va a ser sustituido por putin y ucrania...


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)

18 piezas de artillería de 155 mm quiere mandar USA.
Se uniría a las piezas ya enviadas por R Checa.
Vamos, vamos hay que enviar mas piezas de 155 mm.
La artillería Ucra está destrozando centenares de blindados rusos.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Informe no confirmado de que dos misiles de crucero Neptune golpearon al crucero ruso Moskva. El voluntario ucraniano Oleksandr Karpyuk, también conocido como Serg Marco, escribió que “el crucero está en llamas y hay una tormenta en el mar”.



Si eso es cierto sería interesante saber como se hizo la adquisición del blanco, porque no creo que fueran tan subnormales como poner ese bicho a la vista de la costa para que lo marque un radar de tiro. El Neptune tiene radar activo asi que de alguna manera tuvieron que conseguir las coordenadas para la guía inercial hasta la zona de búsqueda.


----------



## alas97 (13 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



que hartada de reir con este meme, muajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> No se como tienes tiempo de forear con la de cosas que dices que te pasan y te han pasado.



Pa que cojones me voy a inventar nada? Tío cuando uno ha viajao en vez de ser una ameba pues se ven cosas y se conocen personas. Ahora soy un carapadre y tengo tiempo para currar y para estar con mi hijo y poco más.

a ver si encuentras estas fotos en internet, listo


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

_Buenas noticias: #Ukraine descarta las afirmaciones rusas de rendición de Mariupol. Ucrania también declara el jodidamente notable y verdaderamente heroico esfuerzo de #Ukrainian infantes de marina en la ciudad, quienes han atravesado las líneas rusas para conectarse con el batallón Azov. también en la ciudad._


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)

Vamos que hay centenares de t72, t80s Kamaz, Ural...que bombardear


----------



## OvEr0n (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pa que cojones me voy a inventar nada? Tío cuando uno ha viajao en vez de ser una ameba pues se ven cosas y se conocen personas. Ahora soy un carapadre y tengo tiempo para currar y para estar con mi hijo y poco más.
> 
> a ver si encuentras estas fotos en internet, listo



El otro dia decias que una rusa o ucraniana (no recuerdo bien) habia criado a tus hijos. Ahora solo tienes uno. A ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

Madre!!!

MADRE!!!


Que ahí caben muchas cosas!!!


----------



## Casino (13 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los más flipaos anti Rusia no se dan cuenta de que la capacidad de implicación y de endurecer las cosas por parte de Rusia es enorme
> 
> Si los ukros son listos harán como Finlandia hace décadas, asumir la pérdida y centrarse en construir un país donde se viva bien, mirando a Europa y no a Asia. No les veo esa capacidad, no son bálticos.




A saber qué hubiera pasado entonces en Finlandia si los finlandeses hubiesen estado recibiendo sistemas de armas más modernos y efectivos que el armamento orco. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> El otro dia decias que una rusa o ucraniana (no recuerdo bien) habia criado a tus hijos. Ahora solo tienes uno. A ver si nos aclaramos.



nunca dije mis hijos. Y efectivamente dos rusas han sido profesoras de mi hijo en la guardería aquí en Estocolmo.


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

Russia says it's ready to sell oil to 'friendly countries' in 'any price range'


The Russian oil and gas industry is facing challenges due to boycotts and sanctions over the country's invasion of Ukraine.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Me parece que eso no va a pasar.
> Es más probable que Ucrania acabe rota del todo.
> 
> NO a la guerra.



NO a los subnormales. Al ignore


----------



## ELVR (13 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Parece que es un burbujo, si es,así que se manifieste:



Es forero habitual en el Foro FAS


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> nunca dije mis hijos. Y efectivamente dos rusas han sido profesoras de mi hijo en la guardería aquí en Estocolmo.



Te está troleando. Yo, que soy bastante casero y tengo un trabajo normalito, me he recorrido media Europa a cargo de la empresa. A par de semanas anuales y 20 años trabajando, acabas acumulando cientos de anécdotas sin buscarlas. Antes era un pipiolo que se pasmaba con historias de los veteranos y ahora soy el viejales que las cuenta a los nuevos.


----------



## Alpharius (13 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos se han mostrado muy hábiles con los bayraktars. Me pregunto de qué serían capaces con unos reaper.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tras una operación de inteligencia, Francia arrestó en su territorio a 6 agentes rusos que operaban bajo cobertura diplomática el 10 de abril. Se convocó al viceembajador ruso y se ordenó a los agentes que abandonaran el país



¿Estará Le Pen entre los expulsados? Debería.


----------



## duncan (13 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es forero habitual en el Foro FAS



Más conocido como Canario


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024222



Descomunal!!! Los ruskis no van ni a verlas venir. Como sigan así en un par de meses les envían unos B-52.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> *  *



La nueva estrategia rusa produce el mismo resultado que la anterior.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Descomunal!!! Los ruskis no van ni a verlas venir. Como sigan así en un par de meses les envían unos B-52.



De momento acaba de aterrizar un C5 Galaxy, a mi que no me jodan pero tenían que estar preparando el material hace una semana al menos


----------



## pep007 (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi pronotisco es que Rusia tomara en algun momento todo el Donbass, despues de tremendo desgaste y con muchas perdidas.
> 
> Ahi diran que hasta aqui, Donbass y la linea del Azov, melitopol y berdiansk, Jerson lo perderan en breve.
> 
> ...



Esto acabara como en Vietnam, Ucrania es el Vietnam Ruso.
Los Usa tenian todo el colateral del mundo y perdieron. Para.salir de ella tuvieron que echar mano a la arma de destruccion masiva que es el fiat fraccionario. Perdieron la guerra del Vietnam, pero con el ff conquistaron el mundo.
Putin no tiene ni la mitad del colateral del fiat del mundo y quiere enfrentarse al sistema ff mundial, esta acabado!


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La nueva estrategia rusa produce el mismo resultado que la anterior.



Están fintando por encima de sus posibilidades


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De momento acaba de aterrizar un C5 Galaxy, a mi que no me jodan pero tenían que estar preparando el material hace una semana al menos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024301



Los C5 son el paradigma de la diferencia abismal entre el ejército usano y el ruso. Los usanos se gastan más dinero en logística que los rusos en todo lo demás.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ah! Y un capitán de petrolero nos invitó a su casa a cenar una cosa espectacular y me empezó a contar aventuras en el mar mientras bebíamos como bestias y yo flipando… su mirada había visto cosas. Por eso me jode tanto todo esto, porque los rusos tienen cosas muy buenas. Esto es así a pesar de que es un país Vladimir de mierda.



Lowfour, a ti que te gustan los bichos, píllate un libro de Gerald Durrell, se titula: Durrell en Rusia, yo lo tengo en español, pero será más fácil pillarlo en inglés, supongo... el texto está muy bien, pero lo que más mola son las fotos... Recomendable al 100%


----------



## ELVR (13 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Más conocido como Canario



Y hablando del foro FAS. Allí he visto este tuit donde sacan un GPS Garmin de la cabina de un ultra-sofisticado y ultra-ruso K-52:



Por cierto que si aquiles pasa por aquí que sepa que tiene un zanquito virtual por la matada.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Lowfour, a ti que te gustan los bichos, píllate un libro de Gerald Durrell, se titula: Durrell en Rusia, yo lo tengo en español, pero será más fácil pillarlo en inglés, supongo... el texto está muy bien, pero lo que más mola son las fotos... Recomendable al 100%



Que bueno, de nano me leía todos los libros de Durrell (mi familia y otros animales, etc muy buenos). Tomo nota!


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y hablando del foro FAS. Allí he visto este tuit donde sacan un GPS Garmin de la cabina de un ultra-sofisticado y ultra-ruso K-52:
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto que si aquiles pasa por aquí que sepa que tiene un zanquito virtual por la matada.



Ese lo han pillado antes de que lanzara los misiles.


----------



## At4008 (13 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Esto acabara como en Vietnam, Ucrania es el Vietnam Ruso.
> Los Usa tenian todo el colateral del mundo y perdieron. Para.salir de ella tuvieron que echar mano a la arma de destruccion masiva que es el fiat fraccionario. Perdieron la guerra del Vietnam, pero con el ff conquistaron el mundo.
> Putin no tiene ni la mitad del colateral del fiat del mundo y quiere enfrentarse al sistema ff mundial, esta acabado!



21 años de guerra en Vietnam (1954 - 1975) y murieron 58.400 soldados americanos.

Al ritmo al que van muriendo los rusos, la guerra de Ucrania será peor que Vietnam en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> 21 años de guerra en Vietnam (1954 - 1975) y murieron 58.400 soldados americanos.
> 
> Al ritmo al que van muriendo los rusos, la guerra de Ucrania será peor que Vietnam en menos de 6 meses.



Afortunadamente al teniente Dan los salvó Forrest Gump.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Oye no os parece vomitiva esa moda de la Antonia 3 y la secta (y otros imagino) de poner música dramática sobre las imágenes de guerra? Que puta poca verguenza... ya no basta con la dura realidad, hay que poner música del señor de los anillos para dar más carnaza. Aberrante.


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

Esta noticia tiene casi 1 año. ¡OJO!

KYIV. May 19/05/2021 (Interfax-Ukraine).
Sobre lo que piensa la población ukra sobre "sus" oligarcas.

Respuestas a la pregunta: _«¿Cuál de los oligarcas listados cree Usted que *está dañando* a Ukrania?»_
In response to the question "Who of the listed oligarchs, in your opinion, is causing harm to Ukraine?" (respondents could give several answers from the list).

Medvedchuk (66%)
Ihor Kolomoisky (60%)
Dmytro Firtash (50%)
Petro Poroshenko (50%)
Rinat Akhmetov (49%)
Serhiy Liovochkin (44%)
Viktor Pinchuk (33%)
Vadym Novinsky (30%)
Hryhoriy Surkis e Ihor Surkis (28%)
Oleksandr Hereha y Halyna Hereha (18%)
Kostiantyn Zhevaho (17%)
Yuriy Kosiuk (13%)
Oleh Bakhmatiuk (13%)
Respuestas a la pregunta: _«¿Cuál de los oligarcas listados cree Usted que *está causando más daño* a Ukrania?»_

Medvedchuk (30,6%)
Petro Poroshenko (25.6%)
Kolomoisky (18.7%)
Akhmetov (13.4%)
Dmytro Firtash (5.2%)
_«According to a sociological survey conducted by the Ukrainian Institute for the Future (UIF) analytical center. The sociological survey was conducted from May 15 to May 17 using a structured questionnaire. The sample was 1,200 respondents throughout Ukraine, with the exception of the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions and Crimea. The statistical error with a probability of 0.95% does not exceed 3.5%.»_








Over 30% of Ukrainians believe Medvedchuk causing greatest harm to Ukraine – poll


KYIV. May 19 (Interfax-Ukraine) – Almost a third of Ukrainians (30.6%) believe that MP Viktor Medvedchuk is causing the greatest harm to the country among all Ukrainian oligarchs, according to a sociological survey conducted by the Ukrainian Institute for the Future (UIF) analytical center.




en.interfax.com.ua





@vladimirovich,
Tu amigo Medvedchuk SÍ aparecía el primero en toooooodas la encuestas, pero no como candidato más votado para unas elecciones,* sino como candidato con más intención de voto a la designación como el oligarca más corrupto de Ukrania.* **
Vladimirovich, ¿pero cómo eres tan súmamente _cuñao_?
Me das más trabajo que un hijo tonto, como dice el dicho.


Spoiler: Citas de @vladimorovich afirmando que «Medvedchuk va primero en las encuestas»



Llama la atención, además, que repite la misma falsedad una y otra vez CASI PALABRA POR PALABRA.


vladimirovich dijo:


> *Hace 1 año, el candidato denominado proruso, Medvechuk, se puso primero en las encuestas, 2 semanas despues estaba en los juzgados y lleva desde entonces en arresto domiciliario,* y unos dias despues Zelensky cerro 2 cadenas de Tv, todo ello con el beneplacito de la UE.
> Hace ya mucho que Zelensky tiene via libre para hacer lo que quiera, para la OTAN el objetivo de atacar a Rusia es prioritario.
> Yanukovich no firmo con la UE porque el anexo economico era miserable, Putin se entero y ofrecio 15 mil millones de USD y de hecho transfirio a Ucrania 3 mil millones en unos dias, algo perfectamente legitimo,.entonces USA activo el golpe de estado del Maidan con unidades de choque de ultras de la Ucrania Occidental.





vladimirovich dijo:


> *En Febrero el candidato del partido bloque de oposición propuso y amigo de Putin se puso primero en las encuestas...y una semana después estaba en los juzgados y desde entonces está de arresto domiciliario*, 2 semanas después Zelensky cerro dos cadenas de televisión ante el silencio jubiloso de la UE.







__





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Cuando la Unión Soviética tomó Berlín (II Word Ward) les costó 500.000 muertos a los rusos. Estaba defendida por reservistas y restos de unidades. Algunos reservistas apenas tenían 15 años. No hay que menospreciar a los ciudadanos de un país cuando defienden su tierra. Díselo a los USA con...




www.burbuja.info




En este post del hilo "rival" Ukrania XV, *hubo 10 foreros* que le aplaudieron con las orejas a nuestro forero @vladimirovich. El hilo está cerrado y no me deja emplear la función de cita:
*También recuerdo cuan divertidos hace aproximadamente 1 año y tras aparecer el Bloque de Oposición primero en las encuestas, mandaron a su lider, Medvechuk, amigo personal de Putin a los juzgados poco días después de ello, que desde entonces esta en arresto domiciliario* y como cerraron dos cadenas de televisión en un plis plas, mientras desde la UE miraban a otro lado con una sonrisita de joderos rusofonos y prorusos de ucrania.
Parece que el tiempo de las risas ya ha pasado.





__





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Porque Kremlin quiere trato y no un conflicto militar abierto. Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk ¿Y qué quiere USA?




www.burbuja.info




Lo mismo en este post. 10 foreros que le dicen "Sí wana" a sus afirmaciones sacadas de la chorra:
*El denominado candidato Proruso, Medvechuk, que es amigo perdonal de Putin, se puso primero en las encuestas hace 1 año, una semana despues se le envio a los juzgados y desde entonces esta en arresto domiciliario,* y dos semanas despues el democratico Zelensky cerro dos cadenas de television.





__





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Porque Kremlin quiere trato y no un conflicto militar abierto. Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk ¿Y qué quiere USA?




www.burbuja.info




Los candidatos mayoritarios del Sur y el Este de Ucrania han ganado muchas elecciones , Kuchma, Yanukovich...*hasta que el golpe de estado del Maidan liquido la democracia en Ucrania e incluso aun asi, sin Donbasss y Crimea, Medvechuk se puso primero en las encuestas hace 1 año*, Zelensky el democrata actuo rapido, Medvechuk arrestado y las televisiones cerradas.



vladimirovich dijo:


> Miembro no, *presidente del segundo partido de Ucrania al que metieron en arresto en cuanto se aupo en las encuestas*.
> El monstruo ucraniano terminara devorando Europa .
> Acuerdate de lo que digo.





vladimirovich dijo:


> *La encuesta la lei en el KyivPost (periodico en ingles, bastante ultra), aunque no era suya, Feb-Marzo del año pasado, un mes despues Medvechuk estaba en arresto domiciliario (sigue) y dos cadenas de Tv fueron cerradas.*
> Zelensky tiene bula OTAN para hacer lo que quiera, nadie espera que Ucrania sea una democracia, su funcion es de proxy, es como Arabia Saudita tampoco se espera, su funcion es suministrar petroleo.
> Zelensky tambien intento meter en la carcel a su otro rival, Poroshenko, unas semanas antes de que empezase la guerra, pero al final intervino la embajada USA y dijo que tranquilidad en el gallinero y el chocolatero se libro de pisar el maco.


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)

La guerra, la guerra nunca cambia (Fallout III)


----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

I haven't seen much mention of "Foundations of Geopolitics" in this or similar subs, so I thought I would bring some attention to this.



Although not written by Putin himself, this book is conceptually similar to Putin and the Russian Federation as "Mein Kampf" was to Hitler and Nazi Germany.



It was published in 1997, and the author describes a playbook for expanding and securing Russia's geopolitical position around the world. Many of the stated objectives of these geopolitical aims have been achieved or started by now, and the ones that haven't shine a light on what to expect in the future.



While we have seen that the Russian military is less capable than feared and their intelligence agencies through either corruption, incompetence, or a blend of both, failed to disclose the true positioning of Ukrainian defense capabilities to their own leadership, their expertise and capabilities in the social engineering realm are nothing short of impressive and terrifying.



Some of the stated aims, taken from the wikipedia article summary of the book (Foundations of Geopolitics - Wikipedia), are as follows. I have bolded the objectives that have been achieved, are underway, or seem to have been initiated in the past:





In Europe:


Germany should be offered the de facto political dominance over most Protestant and Catholic states located within Central and Eastern Europe. Kaliningrad Oblast could be given back to Germany. The book uses the term "Moscow–Berlin axis".[9]
*France should be encouraged to form a bloc with Germany, as they both have a "firm anti-Atlanticist tradition".[9]*
*The United Kingdom, merely described as an "extraterritorial floating base of the U.S.", should be cut off from Europe.[9]*
Finland should be absorbed into Russia. Southern Finland will be combined with the Republic of Karelia and northern Finland will be "donated to Murmansk Oblast".[9]
Estonia should be given to Germany's sphere of influence.[9]
Latvia and Lithuania should be given a "special status" in the Eurasian–Russian sphere, although he later writes that they should be integrated into Russia.[9]
*Belarus and Moldova are to become part of Russia.[9]*
Poland should be granted a "special status" in the Eurasian sphere.[9]
Romania, North Macedonia, Serbia, "Serbian Bosnia" and Greece – "Orthodox collectivist East" – will unite with "Moscow the Third Rome" and reject the "rational-individualistic West".[9]
*Ukraine should be annexed by Russia because "Ukraine as a state has no geopolitical meaning, no particular cultural import or universal significance, no geographic uniqueness, no ethnic exclusiveness, its certain territorial ambitions represents an enormous danger for all of Eurasia and, without resolving the Ukrainian problem, it is in general senseless to speak about continental politics". Ukraine should not be allowed to remain independent, unless it is cordon sanitaire, which would be inadmissible.[9]*


In the Middle East and Central Asia:


The book stresses the "continental Russian–Islamic alliance" which lies "at the foundation of anti-Atlanticist strategy". The alliance is based on the "traditional character of Russian and Islamic civilization".
*Iran* *is a key ally. The book uses the term "Moscow–Tehran axis".**[9]*
Armenia has a special role: It will serve as a "strategic base," and it is necessary to create "the [subsidiary] axis Moscow-Yerevan-Teheran". Armenians "are an Aryan people ... [like] the Iranians and the Kurds".[9]
Azerbaijan could be "split up" or given to Iran.[9]
*Georgia* *should be dismembered.* *Abkhazia* *and "United Ossetia" (which includes Georgia's* *South Ossetia**) will be incorporated into Russia. Georgia's independent policies are unacceptable.**[9]*
*Russia needs to create "geopolitical shocks" within* *Turkey**. These can be achieved by employing* *Kurds**,* *Armenians* *and other minorities.**[9]*
The book regards the Caucasus as a Russian territory, including "the eastern and northern shores of the Caspian (the territories of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan)" and Central Asia (mentioning Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan).[9]




In the United States:


*Russia should use its special services within the borders of the United States to* *fuel instability and separatism**, for instance, provoke "Afro-American racists". Russia should "introduce geopolitical disorder into internal American activity, encouraging all kinds of separatism and ethnic, social and racial conflicts, actively supporting all dissident movements – extremist, racist, and sectarian groups, thus destabilizing internal political processes in the U.S. It would also make sense simultaneously to support* *isolationist* *tendencies in American politics".**[9]*




It is clear that both Brexit and and the strife in American politics has largely been fueled by Russian actors, and the plans for that domestic disruption were laid long ago. The Netflix documentary "The Great Hack" goes into this and how a firm called Cambridge Analytica from the UK was leveraged as a focal point of this socially engineered attack.



Furthermore, similar to corruption and bribery we have seen with some Ukrainian politicians, there is evidence of that activity among politicians around the world (I know this is not news for anyone). One major example is former US President Donald J Trump, who never stated a desire to run for president until returning from a trip to Russia in the 1980's (The Hidden History of Trump’s First Trip to Moscow). His first policy statements were regarding lowering US defense support around the world, which while a policy that may have merits otherwise, seems likely connected to supporting Russian interests (The True Story of Donald Trump’s First Campaign Speech—in 1987).



This is just additional information for folks to be aware of, I'm sure none of it is new to some people, but if it helps further educate and illuminate others then that's the goal here.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (13 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Están fintando por encima de sus posibilidades




ucrania es una finta de fintas, nos tienen distraidos y cualquier dia cae Alaska y nos deja locos


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (13 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y hablando del foro FAS. Allí he visto este tuit donde sacan un GPS Garmin de la cabina de un ultra-sofisticado y ultra-ruso K-52:



Por eso pienso que si se puede cortar el sistema GPS en toda Rusia, su ejercito se vería perdido. No creo que el GLONASS funcione.


----------



## At4008 (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>




Impresionante y no lo digo sólo por hablar español como un tío de Cáceres.


"he is fluent in English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Catalan,[10] and Hebrew.[11][12]"









Marek Magierowski - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

No me equivoco con las fechas.... nos vamos 1 año atrás. Tenedlo en cuenta.

También hay que tener en cuenta que ANTES de la guerra hubo muchas hostias entre Vitali Klitschko (alcalde de Kiev) y Zelenski, aunque ahora, lógicamente, estén los 2 remando en la misma dirección.

Hay que recordar también que entre el ex-Presidente Poroshenko y el actual Presidente Zelenski hubo más hostias todavía, aunque ambos sean ukras y contrarios al intervencionismo ruso. Poroshenko es un oligarca, aunque ahora esté respaldando el discurso de Zelenski en cuanto a lo que necesita Ukrania para ganar la guerra.

*Una cronolgía de los esfuerzos de Zelenski por desoligarquizar Ukrania:*
02/02/2021:
As reported, Zelensky put into effect the National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) decision on personal sanctions against MP of the _Opposition Platform - For Life_ faction Taras Kozak, and actually blocked the activities of three TV channels - 112.Ukraine, NewsOne and ZIK, associated with Medvedchuk.

19/02/2021:
The NSDC imposed personal sanctions against Medvedchuk and his wife Oksana Marchenko, as well as related companies, due to their financing of terrorism; on February 20, the President of Ukraine put it into effect by the decree.

15/04/2021:
Zelensky, following a meeting of the National Security and Defense Council, announced an initiative to draft a bill against oligarchs in order to limit their influence on politics and the adoption of laws in Ukraine. According to him, "the influence of oligarchs on Ukraine, on the choice of Ukraine, on the economy of Ukraine, on laws, and on the Verkhovna Rada can no longer be allowed."

11/05/2021:
MPs Medvedchuk and Kozak were notified on suspicion of high treason and attempted plunder of national resources in the Russia-occupied Crimea. [Nota: MPs significa "_Member of Parliament_", es decir, parlamentarios o diputados]

12/05/2021:
Medvedchuk arrived at the Prosecutor General's Office, got acquainted with a copy of the suspicion presented to him and said that he did not intend to hide from the investigation, and the suspicions were politically motivated. On May 14, Pechersky District Court of Kyiv chose a measure of restraint for him in the form of round-the-clock house arrest.

14/05/2021:
President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky regards the latest events around Ukrainian MP of the _Opposition Platform - For Life_ faction Viktor Medvedchuk as excluding him from the circle of Ukrainian oligarchs and announces plans to de-oligarchize all major Ukrainian businessmen.
"For the first time in many years, the number of oligarchs has not increased, but decreased. Minus Medvedchuk. With the help of legal tools, Medvedchuk was deprived of the opportunity to use media assets and state property in order to openly hit the country and cause devastating damage to state security. There will be more 'minuses' until all the oligarchs become just big businessmen," Zelensky wrote in his column in the Focus magazine on Friday.
According to him, on the example of Medvedchuk "one can see what the status of an oligarch means." "If such persons are deprived of a concentrated media resource, when they no longer have non-transparent access to strategic assets and when there is no 'roof' in Kyiv, they cannot take anything else from the state. And they cannot weaken the state in the confrontation for our sovereignty. This is the meaning of our de-oligarchization policy," the President wrote.
The head of state announced that in the near future the society will be presented with a fundamental bill on de-oligarchization, which will fix a systematic view on this problem.
"We really need maximum transparency of economic relations, prevention of destructive concentration of resources and equality of all citizens before the law and court. Until this happened, the country has been moving towards the status of poor in Europe for decades. We will ensure this, and Ukraine will be able to move to stable economic growth," Zelensky said.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pa que cojones me voy a inventar nada? Tío cuando uno ha viajao en vez de ser una ameba pues se ven cosas y se conocen personas. Ahora soy un carapadre y tengo tiempo para currar y para estar con mi hijo y poco más.
> 
> a ver si encuentras estas fotos en internet, listo



QTH de la foto 3?  si se puede, claro...


----------



## txusky_g (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> QTH de la foto 3?  si se puede, claro...



Qué es QTH? Es algo de radio?


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> I haven't seen much mention of "Foundations of Geopolitics" in this or similar subs, so I thought I would bring some attention to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## podemita medio (13 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Impresionante y no lo digo sólo por hablar español como un tío de Cáceres.



Perfecto, yo diria que algo de acento catalán


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Esta noticia tiene casi 1 año. ¡OJO!
> 
> KYIV. May 19/05/2021 (Interfax-Ukraine).
> Sobre lo que piensa la población ukra sobre "sus" oligarcas.
> ...



Es curioso que en esa lista los 2 primeros oligarcas sean Medvechuk y Poroshenko, casualmente los dos principales opositores politicos del "democrata" Zelensky.

A uno lo metio en arresto en Marzo del año pasado, al otro lo intento en Enero de este año, pero Poroshenko reunio a miles de partidarios en el aeropuerto de Boryspol cuando regreso a Kiev despues de un tour por Bruselas denunciando la dictadura de Zelensky, siguio intentandolo dias despues cuando ya estaba en Kiev pero ahi la embajada USA dio un puñetazo en la mesa y dijo Basta Hostia!!...


----------



## LurkerIII (13 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Lowfour, a ti que te gustan los bichos, píllate un libro de Gerald Durrell, se titula: Durrell en Rusia, yo lo tengo en español, pero será más fácil pillarlo en inglés, supongo... el texto está muy bien, pero lo que más mola son las fotos... Recomendable al 100%








Durrell in Russia Даррелл в России | Джеральд Даррелл, Ли Даррелл | download


Durrell in Russia Даррелл в России | Джеральд Даррелл, Ли Даррелл | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No me equivoco con las fechas.... nos vamos 1 año atrás. Tenedlo en cuenta.
> 
> También hay que tener en cuenta que ANTES de la guerra hubo muchas hostias entre Vitali Klitschko (alcalde de Kiev) y Zelenski, aunque ahora, lógicamente, estén los 2 remando en la misma dirección.
> 
> ...



Esaa cronologia para "desoligarquizar Ucrania" es un listado cronologico de ataques a los lideres de las formaciones politicas opositoras y cierre de medios de comunicacion ¿?


----------



## katiuss (13 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Impresionante y no lo digo sólo por hablar español como un tío de Cáceres.
> 
> 
> "he is fluent in English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Catalan,[10] and Hebrew.[11][12]"
> ...



Puto amo


----------



## vladimirovich (13 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Esto acabara como en Vietnam, Ucrania es el Vietnam Ruso.
> Los Usa tenian todo el colateral del mundo y perdieron. Para.salir de ella tuvieron que echar mano a la arma de destruccion masiva que es el fiat fraccionario. Perdieron la guerra del Vietnam, pero con el ff conquistaron el mundo.
> Putin no tiene ni la mitad del colateral del fiat del mundo y quiere enfrentarse al sistema ff mundial, esta acabado!



Una de las fases de la guerra de Vietnam fue cuando USA intento doblegar a Vietnam del norte con los bombardeos en alfombra de los B-52, es algo parecido a lo que he mencionado en mi pronostico, aunque hay un par de diferencias.

1) Rusia no tiene la capacidad de destruccion de USA.

2) Los ucranianos de 2022 no tienen la capacidad de sufrimiento de los vietnamitas de 1972.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> [/CITA]



Joder.
Si me dicen que se llama Don Francisco López García me lo creo.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Russia says it's ready to sell oil to 'friendly countries' in 'any price range'
> 
> 
> The Russian oil and gas industry is facing challenges due to boycotts and sanctions over the country's invasion of Ukraine.
> ...



De la noticia "Russia is ready to sell oil to "friendly countries" in "any price range," the country's energy minister said.".

Rusia dispuesta a vender petroleo a paises 'amigos' a precios nunca vistos.


----------



## gargamelix (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



sería bastante gordo que se cargaran ese crucero, es el barco más potente de la flota rusa del Mar Negro dicen aquí:

The Ukrainians Claim They Damaged A Russian Cruiser. Be Skeptical.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Qué es QTH? Es algo de radio?



Sí, claro. Es el lugar.
Yo conozco el tema radio, pero veo que debes estar en el puente.
Edito: No hace falta. que aquí hay mucho cotilla y yo el primero por preguntar


----------



## Nicors (13 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Ostia!


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Abr 2022)

La última posición conocida del crucero Moskva es de ayer a unos 120Km de Odesa y 40Km al este de la Isla de las Serpientes tomada por los rusos al inicio de la guerra. Esto estaría en el rango de los Neptune.

Si los americanos les pasaron la posición exacta en tiempo real es factible un ataque disparando varios misiles a la vez alguno al llegar engancharía el blanco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

Tecnología Dimitry: Dron ruso se estrella en ucrania, tiene una cámara digital con Velcro y el depósito es de una botella de agua mineral


Se demuestra así que Putin no sigue la Agenda 2030 de sostenibilidad: la botella es de PVC. Les mangó un iglú de botellas a los de ecoembes. Total ellos no las reciclan.




www.burbuja.info




↓

EN CAMBIO PARECE QUE UCRANIA TIENE UNOS DRONES MUY MOLONES PARA REPARTIR " NANO GRAFENO SIDA VOLADOR "





Russian forces found drones capable of deploying chemical weapons.










el ejercito ucraniano emplea armas quimicas desde drones


h-t-t-p-s://t.me/intelslava/25072




www.burbuja.info





_*⚡*_The Russian military found an UAV with liquid containers and sprayers on the territory of one of the military units abandoned by the Armed Forces of Ukraine
LINK => t.me/intelslava/25072 126.6K viewsApr 13 at 10:06










*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 

_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (13 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> De la noticia "Russia is ready to sell oil to "friendly countries" in "any price range," the country's energy minister said.".
> 
> Rusia dispuesta a vender petroleo a paises 'amigos' a precios nunca vistos.



Joder, es parte del plan... vender a precio de risa... un plan sin fisuras, jaque mate del enano...


----------



## El cogorzas (13 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Rusia dispuesta a vender petroleo a paises 'amigos' a precios nunca vistos.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Abr 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Joder, es parte del plan... vender a precio de risa... un plan sin fisuras, jaque mate del enano...



El petróleo de LA HORDA es UNA MIERDA que solo saben refinar cuatro compañías en el planeta (igual que el venezolano), los cagaplayas ya han devuelto un cargamento entero porque no sabían refinarlo bien. LA HORDA es competitiva en gas, pero la infraestructura gasística solo existe en Europa para mover el volumen que necesita mover para financiar a su banda criminal, mismamente la capacidad instalada para enviar gas a China es una décima parte de la que está instalada en Europa.


----------



## Trovador (13 Abr 2022)

Yo esto lo veo demasiado optimista...que ójala:

_Por qué clavar Moskva fue vital para el poderío aéreo ucraniano en el Mar del Sur y Negro. Vía DM: "Ella lleva 64 S-300, es básicamente un activo de negación de área masiva para la aviación ucraniana en el sur. *Si cae, van a invadir ese frente con apoyo aéreo". *

Este ataque* fue la preparación del campo de batalla para el empuje ucraniano pendiente de Kherson*. El TB2 ucraniano ahora puede viajar a la costa del Mar Negro hacia Crimea como lo hicieron cuando clavaron el tren de combustible ruso de 60 vagones. El flanco de aire marítimo occidental de Crimea ahora está completamente abierto. 

Todos lean el artículo de Jason Lancaster en Cimsec porque ayer llamó a este misil de crucero ucraniano Neptune. Se ganó su día en el sol hoy como analista tanto como Ucrania ha ganado un precio de sangre de Rusia.

 _


----------



## Karamba (13 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es curioso que en esa lista los 2 primeros oligarcas sean Medvechuk y Poroshenko, casualmente los dos principales opositores politicos del "democrata" Zelensky.
> 
> A uno lo metio en arresto en Marzo del año pasado, al otro lo intento en Enero de este año, pero Poroshenko reunio a miles de partidarios en el aeropuerto de Boryspol cuando regreso a Kiev despues de un tour por Bruselas denunciando la dictadura de Zelensky, siguio intentandolo dias despues cuando ya estaba en Kiev pero ahi la embajada USA dio un puñetazo en la mesa y dijo Basta Hostia!!...



1) Medvedchuk estuvo bajo arresto domiciliario porque tiene más delitos a sus espaldas que _Jack el destripador_, muchos de ellos (supongo que) además no se pueden juzgar por ser de la época soviética y estar prescritos. Lo desconozco a ciencia cierta, pero INTUYO que es así.

2) De Poroshenko no he leído nada, salvo que el SBU investigaba su implicación y la de la ex-Gobernadora del Banco Nacional de Ukrania (Valeria Gontareva) como parte del caso que se lleva contra el propio Medvedchuk. El Director del SBU (Ivan Bakanov) habló de sospechas pero reconoció que no tenía (aún) pruebas concluyentes que aportar. Poroshenko compareció y se sometió al interrogatorio del SBU. He podido ver (y postear) un vídeo suyo, creo que en Kiev o en Bucha, con un montón de edificios destruidos en el fondo. O sea que está en Ukrania, y además dijo que Ukrania necesitaba 3 cosas para ganar la guerra: _«armas, armas y armas»_.

Las fechas te bailan bastante... y los conceptos, excesivamente.
Estoy preparando un post. Atento, que te _himbocaré_.

P.D. 1: Al menos en este post ya no dices que _«Medvedchuk iba primero en las encuestas»_. Progresas adecuadamente.

P.D. 2: Ayer me dijiste que yo era _«la única persona de internet que se creía que Medvedchuk había sido detenido»._ Hoy las fuentes del Kremlin no lo han desmentido y, además, ha debido salir un vídeo lacrimoso de su mujer (Oksana Marchenko). A ver si lo encuentro. Su mujera, que además de tener las tetas de plástico (pido perdón por mi machismo), debe de tener también el toto de _horo_ para acumular los bienes que tiene (ahora embargados): 2 casoplones, 7 apartamentos, joyas, una cadena de TV, etc. huyó a Bielorrusia un par de días antes de la invasión. ¡Qué casualidad! Yo no sé cómo te empeñas en seguir con la misma monserga....


----------



## kenny220 (13 Abr 2022)

Por cierto el de Bielorrusia ha vuelto a decir o hacer algo?


----------



## podemita medio (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

*Sobre Medvedchuk:*
En esencia no cambia nada de lo que escribí respecto a Medvedchuk, pero sí he editado los posts que os indico abajo porque contenían imprecisiones por parte mía y algún baile de fechas:
Posts editados: #12.159 y #12.251​
Añado, además, que toda la información para contrastar los datos está extraída de la web de _INTERFAX-UKRAINE_ (_Ukraine News Agency_), que para nada me ha parecido pro-Zelenski. He podido comprobar en la wikipedia que es filial del grupo de noticias RUSO _Interfax Information Services,_ una agencia de noticias independiente.

Desconozco cuál es la línea editorial de la matriz en Rusia, pero también tengo que decir, en honor a la verdad, que al menos desde la filial de Ukrania, la información es "bastante" aceptable. Lógicamente tienen su sesgo, y no son para nada pro-Zelenski. Tego que decir también, para que lo contextualicéis, que el Gobierno de Zelenski utiliza las instalaciones de esta agencia de noticias en Kiev cuando lleva a un grupo de prisineros de guerra rusos para que den ruedas de prensa. Me he quedado bastante sorprendido.
Lo siento, quería haberlo hecho breve, pero me he liado. Dentro tocho.... 

RESUMEN DE LA SECUENCIA DE ACONTECIMIENTOS:
11/05/2021: Notificados los cargos de los que se les acusa a los 2 parlamentarios, Viktor Medvedchuk y Taras Kozak, pertenecientes a la autodenominada _Plataforma de Oposición - Por La Vida_. A Medvedchuk se le acusa de 3 delitos. Los meto en spoiler.


Spoiler: Cargos a los que se enfrenta Medvedchuk



_«According to the inquiry, in 2015 Medvedchuk conspired with a Russian government official regarding the mining of fossil fuels on the Black Sea shelf. The second count involved passing intelligence which constituted a state secret to Russian security services. The third count relates to anti-Ukrainian subversive activities, in particular, devising the anti-Ukrainian Luch project.»_


14/05/2021: El Juzgado del Distrito de Pecherk (Kiev) acuerda el arresto domiciliario de Medvedchuk hasta el 09/07/2021. Prohibición de salir de la ciudad de Kiev y de la región de Kiev sin notificación previa a las autoridades judiciales. Obligación de informar al juzgado sobre cualquier cambio de residencia o cambio de lugar de trabajo. Prohibición de comunicarse con otros encausados o testigos de la causa. Entrega de pasaporte(s). Obligación de llevar una pulsera electrónica de geolocalización.
20/05/2021: Zelenski afirma que los oligarcas Ihor Kolomoisky y Viktor Medvedchuk ya no tenían la influencia que tenían en el pasado. Zelenski afirma que el borrador de la _Ley de Des-Oligarquización_ incluirá la prohibición de que los cargos públicos, incluido el presidente, puedan reunirse con oligarcas. Y en caso de producirse, deberían ser de forma pública
04/06/2021: El ex-Presidente de Ukrania Petro Poroshenko respondió a las preguntas del SBU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ukrania) en calidad de testigo en el caso contra Medvedchuk
11/06/2021: La Corte de Apelación de Kiev impone a Medvedchuk una indemnización añadida de otros 300.000 UAH en favor de la Editorial VIVAT, en concepto de costas judiciales. La Editorial VIVAT había publicado en mayo de 2019 un libro (_El caso de Vasyl Stus - Vasyl Stus case_) en el que se documentaban los casos en los que Medvedchuk había sido colaborador de la KGB, y empleaba su condición de abogado para encarcelar disidentes soviéticos. Medvedchuk demandó a la editorial, pero perdió el caso. Medvedchuk ya había sido condenado al pago de 139.500 UAH a la editorial, en concepto de gastos de defensa jurídica.


Spoiler: Causa emprendida por Medvedchuk contra el libro que relataba su pasado KGB



*Court rules to recover about UAH 300,000 more from Medvedchuk in case on banning 'Vasyl Stus Case' book*
11/06/2021. Kyiv's Court of Appeal has decided to enforce another UAH 300,000 from MP (Opposition Platform - For Life faction) Viktor Medvedchuk in favor of the Vivat publishing house, which Medvedchuk previously tried to force to remove all references to him from Vakhtang Kipiani's book "Vasyl Stus Case."

"It's always pleasant to look at three things - the birds singing, the Dnipro river flowing and how Medvedchuk is losing cases. The Court of Appeal decided that the former lawyer and current pro-Russian politician should compensate about UAH 300,000 to the Vivat publishing house for the costs of the trial to ban the book 'Vasyl Stus Case,' initiated by himself," the author of the book Vakhtang Kipiani wrote on Facebook.

Earlier, the court ruled to recover from Medvedchuk UAH 139,500, spent by the publishing house on legal assistance in the appellate instance.

As reported, on March 19, Kyiv's Court of Appeal overturned the decision of Darnytsky District Court of Kyiv, which, at the suit of head of the Opposition Platform - For Life party Viktor Medvedchuk, ordered author of the "Vasyl Stus Case" book Vakhtang Kipiani and the Vivat publishing house to remove information from the book about him and prohibited the distribution of the printed edition of the book until the violation is eliminated.

On October 19, Darnytsky District Court of Kyiv ordered author of the book "Vasyl Stus Case" Vakhtang Kipiani and the Vivat publishing house to remove from the work information about chairman of the political council of the Opposition Platform – For Life party Viktor Medvedchuk and ban the distribution of print circulation until the violation of Medvedchuk's moral rights is eliminated.

The authors of the book appealed against the decision to ban the distribution of the publication in the appellate instance.

Medvedchuk filed a lawsuit to protect honor, dignity and business reputation and asked the court to ban the publication and distribution of the book "Vasyl Stus Case" and the dissemination of any information about the book in the media and on the Internet. He also asked to recover from Kipiani and the Vivat publishing house the costs of paying the court fee. The authors of the book about poet Stus intend to appeal against the decision to ban the distribution of the publication. In addition, Medvedchuk asked to recognize some of the information in the book as unreliable, in particular, nine phrases.

The book "Vasyl Stus Case" was published in May 2019. On November 2, 2020, a new circulation of the book was issued with the publication in the publishing house of the decision of Darnytsky District Court of Kyiv on the ban of the book in the first instance.








Court rules to recover about UAH 300,000 more from Medvedchuk in case on banning 'Vasyl Stus Case' book


Kyiv's Court of Appeal has decided to enforce another UAH 300,000 from MP (Opposition Platform - For Life faction) Viktor Medvedchuk in favor of the Vivat publishing house, which Medvedchuk previously tried to force to remove all references to him from Vakhtang Kipiani's book "Vasyl Stus Case."




en.interfax.com.ua







30/07/2021: La Corte de Apelación de Kiev ratifica el arresto domiciliario de Medvedchuk.
26/08/2021: Medvedchuk presenta una 2ª demanda contra Ukrania ante el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos (TEDH). La 1ª demanda YA FUE ADMITIDA A TRÁMITE. Aclaro que la admisión a trámite no dice nada sobre el fondo del asunto.
02/09/2021: El Juzgado del Distrito de Pecherk (Kiev) prorronga el arresto domiciliario contra Medvedchuk.
08/10/2021: El SBU investiga la implicación del ex-Presidente Petro Poroshenko y de la ex-Gobernadora del Banco Nacional de Ukrania (Valeria Gontareva) como parte del caso que se lleva contra Medvedchuk. El Director del SBU (Ivan Bakanov) habla de sospechas pero reconoce que no tiene aún pruebas que pueda aportar.
13/10/2021: El Juzgado del Distrito de Pecherk (Kiev) confirma el arresto domiciliario de Medvedchuk y rechaza la petición de la Fiscalía de dejarlo en libertad bajo fianza de 1.000 MILLONES de UAH. Próxima revisión el 07/12/2021. Además se le imponen medidas adicionales como no poder salir de su domicilio, entrega del pasaporte e informar de su cambio de residencia.
11/11/2021:  Se suma un renombrado abogado berlinés al equipo de defensa de Medvedchuk.
17/12/2021: La Corte de Apelación de Kiev ratifica el arresto domiciliario de Medvedchuk decretado en su día por el Juez de Instrucción del Juzgado del Distrito de Pecherk (Kiev)
10/01/2022: El Juzgado del Distrito de Pecherk (Kiev) prorroga el arresto domiciliario de Medvedchuk.
24/02/2022: Invasión de Ukrania Inicio de la "operación especial" contra Ukrania
27/02/2022: El Ministerio de Interior de Ukrania da a conocer que Medvedchuk ha eludido el arresto dimiciliario y ha escapado.
18/03/2022: Orden de arresto en rebeldía emitida por un Juzgado del Distrito de Lychakiv (Lviv) contra Medvedchuk, a instancias del SBI (_State Bureau of Investigations_)
11/04/2022: Confiscado en el puerto de Rijeka (Croacia) el yate _Royal Romance_ de Medvedchuk, valorado en 200 millones de $.
12/04/2022: Zelenski publica fotos de Medvedchuk esposado.
13/04/2022: Ivan Bakanov, Director del SBU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ukrania), confirma la detención de Medvedchuk


Feliz Semana Santa a todos y dejo el hilo antes de que me echéis.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

_Se dice que es Chornobayivka, el aeropuerto de Kherson que está temporalmente ocupado por los invasores rusos. Muchas tropas rusas se han estado atrincherando en este aeropuerto en los últimos días. Esto podría ser una munición termobárica (explosivo de aire combustible). ¿Un gol de los defensas ucranianos?_
https://twitter.com/mhmck/status/1514369264312066051/photo/1


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> De la noticia "Russia is ready to sell oil to "friendly countries" in "any price range," the country's energy minister said.".
> 
> Rusia dispuesta a vender petroleo a paises 'amigos' a precios nunca vistos.



@Zhukov esto hace o no daño a Rusia? Ya vendía con un 20% de descuento, ¿ahora cuánto? @Zhukov no te cortes las venas.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Habla como uno de Palencia el tío.


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Para que haya sido yo el único que te haya dado zanks....me parece que los foreros no conocen a este hombre.
Hace unos análisis brutales sobre Putin. Es un crack


----------



## At4008 (14 Abr 2022)

Parece que se hunde..... _Pero es una finta para apagar el fuego y luego se reflota sin problema.  _


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Así es como se clasifica la nación de Ucrania
> [...] *2ª reserva de mineral de hierro* más grande del mundo (30 mil millones de toneladas) [...]
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Me parece que en estos 49 últimos días han pasado ya a ser 1ª reserva mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Parece que se hunde..... _Pero es una finta para apagar el fuego y luego se reflota sin problema.  _



no habian abandonado el morse hace decadas?


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pregunto yo en mi infinita ignorancia. Pero eso es sostenible? Cuánto tiempo? Es que me resulta inconcebible. Leo en un lado que Rusia tiene 2800 tanques. Otras fuentes dicen 12000 (incluyendo morralla de 50 años o más).
> 
> _Some estimates put the Russian grand total as high as 12,420 tanks and 36,000 other armored vehicles. The IISS estimates Russia has over 10,000 tanks in storage plus many other vehicles._
> 
> ...





paconan dijo:


> Leí un hilo en tw en el que se comentaba que la capacidad rusa de construir nuevas unidades era de aproximadamente unos 200 tanques al año, ahora la situación es distinta y la capacidad se habrá reducido por la falta de componentes esenciales
> aparte de que puedan tener muchas unidades disponibles... leí hace tiempo algo de que solo el 10% estaba operativo, hay que tener en cuenta si disponen del suficiente personal cualificado para llevarlos



Habría que ver también qué es lo que entiende cada uno, o cada experto, o cada país, por el standard de "operatividad".
Yo creo que sí que tendrán 5.000 tanques "operativos" o más incluso, desde el punto de vista ruso, es decir:
1) ¿El tanque arranca? -SÍ​2) ¿El cacharro dispara? -SÍ​3) Pues adelante, y al campo de batalla.​​Otra cosa es que luego ese tanque se quede tirado en el campo de batalla.
Es decir, a lo mejor para un "auditor" de la _Bundeswehr_, de esos "5.000 tanques operativos a la rusa", te hace una criba y te los deja en 2.137, y gracias. No creo que los standard OTAN sean los mismos que los standard ruskies.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Se confirma. Aunque los orcos dicen que ha sido un accidente:

_Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó, la tripulación fue evacuada por completo, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

 _


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Habría que ver también qué es lo que entiende cada uno, o cada experto, o cada país, por el standard de "operatividad".
> Yo creo que sí que tendrán 5.000 tanques "operativos" o más incluso, desde el punto de vista ruso, es decir:
> 1) ¿El tanque arranca? -SÍ​2) ¿El cacharro dispara? -SÍ​3) Pues adelante, y al campo de batalla.​​Otra cosa es que luego ese tanque se quede tirado en el campo de batalla.
> Es decir, a lo mejor para un "auditor" de la _Bundeswehr_, de esos "5.000 tanques operativos a la rusa", te hace una criba y te los deja en 2.137, y gracias. No creo que los standard OTAN sean los mismos que los standard ruskies.



la municion ,las piezas de repuesto..y sobretodo la tripulacion ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Se confirma. Aunque los orcos dicen que ha sido un accidente:
> 
> _Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó, la tripulación fue evacuada por completo, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> _



pues no debe tener un buen control de daños si pasa eso...una oliver perry piso una mina y pudieron atar el casco con cables literalmente 
aqui una muestra de perfil


----------



## esteban_m (14 Abr 2022)

Ya es oficial, los rusos dicen que fue un accidente...
La tripulación del crucero fue evacuada.









На ракетном крейсере "Москва" в результате пожара сдетонировал боезапас


На ракетном крейсере "Москва" сдетонировали боеприпасы, сообщили в Минобороны. РИА Новости, 14.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *LO QUE UCRANIA NECESITA LO ANTES POSIBLEPARA GANAR LA GUERRA*
> 
> LISTA DE ARMAS
> En resumen, Ucrania necesita *armas* pesadas: artillería pesada, armaduras pesadas, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de ataque.
> ...



Si metes todo eso de golpe en Ukrania, también es muy fácil perderlo de golpe.
A los ukras les pasaría lo mismo que les ha pasado a los ruskies.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

esteban_m dijo:


> Ya es oficial, los rusos dicen que fue un accidente...
> La tripulación del crucero fue evacuada.
> 
> 
> ...



evacuada?y el control de daños?


----------



## El cogorzas (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Se confirma. Aunque los orcos dicen que ha sido un accidente:
> 
> _Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó, la tripulación fue evacuada por completo, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> _



Según la doctrina Truñov sin duda se trata de un autohundimiento provocado al abrir los grifos de la bodega para apagar un fuego de la cubierta. Recordemos que según esa doctrina luego vienen unos buzos y se reflota la chalana en un pis-pas con la carga intacta. Jugada maestra y finta al mismo tiempo, brovtal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Si metes todo eso de golpe en Ukrania, también es muy fácil perderlo de golpe.
> A los ukras les pasaría lo mismo que les ha pasado a los ruskies.



la cosa es que los ukras parecen saber todos los movientos rusos por adelantado..sobretodo de la aviacion rusa


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues no debe tener un buen control de daños si pasa eso...una oliver perry piso una mina y pudieron atar el casco con cables literalmente
> aqui una muestra de perfil



pues parece ser que no está siendo una buena noche para los orcos:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> pues parece ser que no está siendo una buena noche para los orcos:



a saber cuantos grads habran lanzado ya contra krakov..segunda ciudad del pais


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Joder que alegría.


----------



## esteban_m (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> evacuada?y el control de daños?



Si la munición explotó debe ser un desastre de grandes proporciones. Es lo único que se me ocurre.
Veremos si hay foto satelital mañana.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> evacuada?y el control de daños?





Trovador dijo:


> Se confirma. Aunque los orcos dicen que ha sido un accidente:
> 
> _Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó, la tripulación fue evacuada por completo, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> _



Coño. 

+ ataque ucraniano. 
+ accidente con resultado fatal. 
+ sabotaje interno. 

Cualquiera de las 3 resulta mala para los rusos.


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> pues parece ser que no está siendo una buena noche para los orcos:



Gracias por el aporte. Son excelentes noticias si se confirma.
Chornobaivka es ya la puerta de Jersón. 
Si la flota orca se pira para no recibir más neptunos voladores, o para no apagar más incendios abriendo los grifos, podemos tener varias noches divertidas. 
Proxima estación: Melitopol. 

SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Se confirma. Aunque los orcos dicen que ha sido un accidente:
> 
> _Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó, la tripulación fue evacuada por completo, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> _



Que mala suerte están teniendo los rusos joder, hay una epidemia de incendios en sus buques de guerra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

En la zona de costa donde se supone que estaba el moska..solo hay marismas y parque nacional..no hay pinta de civilización


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> pues parece ser que no está siendo una buena noche para los orcos:



Otro vidrio. Segundo 0:42. Los están poniendo finos a los orcos


----------



## Concursante (14 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Según la doctrina Truñov sin duda se trata de un autohundimiento provocado al abrir los grifos de la bodega para apagar un fuego de la cubierta. Recordemos que según esa doctrina luego vienen unos buzos y se reflota la chalana en un pis-pas con la carga intacta. Jugada maestra y finta al mismo tiempo, brovtal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*A *

_Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)_

**

DRONES UCRANIA BIOLABS GUERRA QUIMICA READY SIDITA VOLADOR
2.4K viewsClif High, 23:57]

_ MIRA LAS BOQUILLAS PARA SPRAYAR TOXICOS O ARMAS BIOQUIMICAS

UNA PROTEINA DE "ARN LGTB " QUE VUELA LOCAZAS A LA POBLACION CIVIL 












QUE FUERTE ME PARECE 




_​


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Abr 2022)

__





Turcochinos pidiendo ayuda a turcochinos. Esposa de opositor ucraniano pro ruso se pone hiyab para pedir ayuda a Erdogan







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

no solo es alemania



tambien en francia pactan con el diablo









Macron evita hablar de genocidio en Ucrania porque no es útil para la paz







www.eldiario.es


----------



## podemita medio (14 Abr 2022)

Parece que explotó la munición del barco. Debió ser un espectáculo digno de ver


----------



## podemita medio (14 Abr 2022)

Noticia importante, la logística marítima rusa, atpc

Ya no van a poder comprar ni por Aliexpress


----------



## Alpharius (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

al parecer ha quedado un bonito arrife



Según información preliminar, el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva, se hundió.

La información oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, que apareció solo a las 2 a.m., dice que como resultado del incendio, se produjo una detonación parcial de municiones y parte de la tripulación fue evacuada.

Según información de Ucrania, que apareció mucho antes de la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de RF, el crucero Moskva fue destruido por el misil antibuque Neptune.

Según nuestra información preliminar, el buque insignia de la flota rusa del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva, fue atacado por los misiles antibuque Neptune desde la costa entre Odessa y Nikolaev. Además, las fuerzas del barco se desviaron para contrarrestar el UAV Bayraktar TB-2. El golpe cayó en el costado de babor, como resultado de lo cual el barco tomó un fuerte balanceo. Tras la amenaza de detonación de municiones, la tripulación de unas 500 personas fue evacuada. La flotabilidad del crucero se complicó por las condiciones climáticas del mar. Como resultado de todos los factores combinados, según información preliminar, y desafortunadamente, el crucero se unió a la constelación de satélites submarinos de Roskomos.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> I haven't seen much mention of "Foundations of Geopolitics" in this or similar subs, so I thought I would bring some attention to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_-should be offered..._​_-should be encouraged to..._​_-should be..._​_-should be absorbed into..._​_-should be given to... _​_-are to become part of... _​_-should be granted..._​_-will unite with..._​_-should be annexed by... _​_-could be "split up" or given to... _​_-should be dismembered..._​-etc., y así todo el rato​A mí todo esto me ha recordado a un forero (y no es Truñov).


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## skan (14 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Por eso pienso que si se puede cortar el sistema GPS en toda Rusia, su ejercito se vería perdido. No creo que el GLONASS funcione.



Además del Glonass ruso, que sí funciona, también usan el Beidou chino.


----------



## podemita medio (14 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> Además del Glonass ruso, que sí funciona, también usan el Beidou chino.



Puede que funcione, pero lo usan, o usan el GPS? Si usan el GPS y tecnología occidental, tiene receptores GLONASS en suficiente cantidad, pueden reemplazarlo? no creo.


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Se dice que es Chornobayivka, el aeropuerto de Kherson que está temporalmente ocupado por los invasores rusos. Muchas tropas rusas se han estado atrincherando en este aeropuerto en los últimos días. Esto podría ser una munición termobárica (explosivo de aire combustible). ¿Un gol de los defensas ucranianos?_



Broooootal como haya sido en el aeropuerto.   
No aprenden los ruskies con los aeropuertos.
Tenéis aquí debajo una superposición de imágenes satelitales de todo lo que estaban almacenando en ese aeropuerto. Menudo roto.


Karamba dijo:


> Bonita superposición de imágenes.
> *A ver si conseguimos ver una buena escabechina* en Chaplynka (Kherson region)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Today, at the filtration center of the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the DPR, a militant of the Nazi Azov regiment 

Timonin Nikita was identified, who, dressed in civilian clothes, 

tried to dissolve among the refugees. But something went wrong.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

A small part of those who were destroyed near Suligovka, in the Slavic direction. Most of them will remain missing for a long time.

But Ukrainians will not be told about this on TV. There, Butusov, with a naked saber, destroys the Kantemirovskaya division. But in fact, the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the territorial defense have wild losses. These people will never return alive.

83.6K views21:01


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*España recaudaría 1.000 millones más si gravase el alcohol al nivel europeo*

*Ingresa por botella de destilado 2,69 euros, por debajo de los 5,13 europeos
Los expertos de Hacienda piden modificar el impuesto para reducir el consumo*
ley seca claro que si








Bruselas plantea a España la subida de los impuestos a las bebidas alcohólicas


El Ejecutivo comunitario y Hacienda coinciden en que el aumento del impuesto reduciría su consumo<br>




www.diariodenavarra.es













España recaudaría 1.000 millones más si gravase el alcohol al nivel europeo


Ingresa por botella de destilado 2,69 euros, por debajo de los 5,13 europeos Los expertos de Hacienda piden modificar el impuesto para reducir el consumo




cincodias.elpais.com






* ALA ACBAR !! *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*EL DEPOSITO DE DE GAS MAS GRANDE DE ALEMANIA DE DONDE SALE EL PRIVILEGIO DE LA CALEFACCION
AL*
*1% 
SANO DE LLENURA*









German storage facilities almost run out of gas


Gazprom, Klaus Müller, gas, energy




english.pravda.ru











no contrastada
pravda
depositivo mas grande de gas alemania al 1% ( habra otros )​


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oksana Marchenko, mujer de Medvedchuk, huída a Bielorrusia un par de días antes de la "operación especial"

Aquí una noticia en plan.... _«lo mismo soy presentadora de TV que magnata del petróleo, jijiji»_ (18/03/2021)_
«Journalists of Ukraine's Skhemy (Schemes) TV program say Russia's NZNP Engineering, owned by Oksana Marchenko, the wife of Viktor Medvedchuk, Vladimir Putin's ally in Ukraine, is upgrading an oil refinery (Rostov region, Russia), which is on the sanctions list of the Ukrainian National Security and Defense Council (NSDC).» _


https://www.unian.info/politics/medvedchuk-s-wife-marchenko-involved-in-upgrading-sanctioned-oil-refinery-near-russia-s-rostov-11357485.html




Aquí un vídeo que explica lo que es el partido _Por La Vida_ de su marido Medvedchuk (subtítulos en inglés):



Y aquí autoentrevistándose para las cedenas que son de SU PROPIEDAD, en plan _«espejito, espejito, ¿quiénes son los más guapos del mundo?»_






Y en spoiler un artículo bastante bueno, pero muy extenso, que no merece la pena leer porque gran parte de la mierda de estos siniestros personajes ya ha ido saliendo a lo largo del hilo:


Spoiler: Artículo












Parties' Funding: How Pro-Russian Oligarch Viktor Medvedchuk Is Regaining Power in Ukraine


Since the beginning of the war in the Donbas, oligarch Viktor Medvedchuk and his group have strengthened their positions in Ukraine. According to the latest ratings, political party Opposition Platform – For Life is in second place in the pre-election rally and will have at least 30 MPs to bring...




en.hromadske.ua


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Noticia importante, la logística marítima rusa, atpc
> 
> Ya no van a poder comprar ni por Aliexpress



MAERSK hace muy bien, venderlo todo (aunque sea a pérdidas) antes de quedarse SIN NADA.
Aviso a *navegantes*.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, claro. Es el lugar.
> Yo conozco el tema radio, pero veo que debes estar en el puente.
> Edito: No hace falta. que aquí hay mucho cotilla y yo el primero por preguntar



que va, era un simulador! Ahora recuerdo que la empresa no era de fabricar los barcos sino de nutrirles de personal y de servicios creo. Y supongo que tenían el simulador para formar a capitanes y tal. La zona se llamaba Nakhodka que es como una bahía dentro del Primorskij Krai o como se escriba que es donde hay astilleros y de todo. Ahí es donde está, creo Recordar, una buena parte de la flota de súpertankers de esos de 300 metros o lo que midan (soy de madric y se nota que de barcos no tengo ni puta idea vamos)


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Por cierto el de Bielorrusia ha vuelto a decir o hacer algo?



bastante tiene con no mearse encima el pobre. Largo heredero de una familia donde el incesto y el síndrome alcohólico fetal campan a sus anchas. Menudo tarugo es el tío, vamos el típico rompepiernas de una banda criminal de baja estofa.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



el nombre de este primer ministro báltico es racista hoyga: Gitanas Nauseabundas.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer ha quedado un bonito arrife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los rusos no eran los que llevaban trajes de gala y medallas en las primeras unidades hacia Kiev? Madre mía, está claro que el gnomo chorizo no se esperaba la que les iba a caer.

estamos en guerra mundial efectivamente. Todo el mundo contra Rusia!

es imposible que el régimen del gnomo aguante este desastre que, ojo, está todavía empezando. USA y occidente han decidido que se acabó parece. Os dais cuenta que USA ya habla abiertamente de lo que manda a Ucrania? Al inicio nada pero ahora ya se la pela.

Putin y su régimen ha de caer cuanto antes. A ver que dicen las puticharos y los borrachos nacionalistas cuando se enteren de lo del barco LOL


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

Respecto a lo del barco ruso hundido, una duda que tengo, ¿no sería mejor admitir por parte de los rusos que les hayan atacado? Porque decir que se les queman los barcos, es no se, un mal marketing de sus productos bélicos. Al menos con el ataque siempre pueden decir que hay una nueva tecnología y que el barco era antiguo. Pero admitir que su barco se quema, joder es como demostrar que su ejército en sí es una chapuza.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Respecto a lo del barco ruso hundido, una duda que tengo, ¿no sería mejor admitir por parte de los rusos que les hayan atacado? Porque decir que se les queman los barcos, es no se, un mal marketing de sus productos bélicos. Al menos con el ataque siempre pueden decir que hay una nueva tecnología y que el barco era antiguo. Pero admitir que su barco se quema, joder es como demostrar que su ejército en sí es una chapuza.



No van a decir una verdad cuando lo evidente es obvio: sus sistemas son una chapuza mal diseñada, inframantenida y anticuada. Sólo les queda la propaganda para los hezpertos.


----------



## alas97 (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Respecto a lo del barco ruso hundido, una duda que tengo, ¿no sería mejor admitir por parte de los rusos que les hayan atacado? Porque decir que se les queman los barcos, es no se, un mal marketing de sus productos bélicos. Al menos con el ataque siempre pueden decir que hay una nueva tecnología y que el barco era antiguo. Pero admitir que su barco se quema, joder es como demostrar que su ejército en sí es una chapuza.



Dicen aquí que los ucros marearon al barco ruso con un dron y le pegaron por un costado con el misil sin que pudieran darse cuenta de nada.



Por otro lado, y un poco off topic es que nadie habla de los refugiados rusos atascados en la frontera con EEUU.









"Estamos en el limbo", sentimiento de rusos en frontera entre México y EEUU


Familias rusas que huyeron de su país en momentos en que libra una guerra contra Ucrania, viven en un campamento improvisado en la ciudad mexicana de Tijuana, en la frontera con Estados Unidos, a la…




www.france24.com





Que también está petado de ucranianos.









‘No queríamos irnos’: centenares de ucranianos llegan a la frontera de EE. UU.


Más de 2000 personas provenientes de Ucrania han llegado a la frontera de México y Estados Unidos, donde también se espera un incremento del flujo migratorio de otros países.




www.nytimes.com





Raro es que si tan buena es rusia no se queden en su país, o emigren a china o cuba. hablo de los rusos por supuesto.


----------



## legal (14 Abr 2022)

No sólo apoyo moral, han mandado material anti tanque.
Eso sí, los muertos y la destrucción, ucranianos.
Yo creo que su apoyo tiene importancia política, siendo vecinos de Rusia podrían ponerse de perfil, sería más cómodo y seguro para ellos. Y se están mojando claramente en favor de Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Respecto a lo del barco ruso hundido, una duda que tengo, ¿no sería mejor admitir por parte de los rusos que les hayan atacado? Porque decir que se les queman los barcos, es no se, un mal marketing de sus productos bélicos. Al menos con el ataque siempre pueden decir que hay una nueva tecnología y que el barco era antiguo. Pero admitir que su barco se quema, joder es como demostrar que su ejército en sí es una chapuza.



Pienso lo mismo, pero a los rusos el orgullo bélico les puede, jamás admitirán que un país de campesinos les está dando por todos lados .


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> No van a decir una verdad cuando lo evidente es obvio: sus sistemas son una chapuza mal diseñada, inframantenida y anticuada. Sólo les queda la propaganda para los hezpertos.



Me parece peor admitir que tus barcos se queman por generación espontáneo. Al menos con el ataque pueden enardecer a los rusos para atacar a los ucranianos creando unos héroes, es que joder hasta para el marketing son unos mierdas. Lo que han perdido, porque la urss eran unos hachas del marketing.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Joder, que camara de eco mas guapa es este hilo.

Y mientras tanto, Italia birlandonos el gas argelino, marruecos poniendo en ridiculo a Antonia y a Albares en la visita oficial, la economia yendose al carajo en su conjunto y los menas violando a placer por las ciudades españolas.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Llaman a las reservas de las reservas del último recodo del mundo y se las funden igual.

Menos mal que los T-14 los reservan para el desfile del 9 de Mayo.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

hoyga esto no puede ser verdac porque de serlo es un trolleo NIVEL DIOS


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, que camara de eco mas guapa es este hilo.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, Italia birlandonos el gas argelino, marruecos poniendo en ridiculo a Antonia y a Albares en la visita oficial, la economia yendose al carajo en su conjunto y los menas violando a placer por las ciudades españolas.



GOAThard, al ignore. todas las cuentas pro-rusia desde 2019 para mi son nukeables.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Parece que explotó la munición del barco. Debió ser un espectáculo digno de ver



Sucesión de eventos.

1) Los ucras llevan 8 horas diciendo que han alcanzado el barco. Los rusos callan.
2) Los rusos finalmente reconocen el desastre pero dicen que ha sido un accidente.

¿a quién creemos? Sin duda a los rusos que hasta ahora siempre han dicho la verdad.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sucesión de eventos.
> 
> 1) Los ucras llevan 8 horas diciendo que han alcanzado el barco. Los rusos callan.
> 2) Los rusos finalmente reconocen el desastre pero dicen que ha sido un accidente.
> ...



Lo de los rusos y las mentiras es acojonante eh? Buena herencia de la URSS imagino.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Krasnohorivka está en Donesk, al ladito de la ciudad. Este tanque no ha ido muy lejos en su avance.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> hoyga esto no puede ser verdac porque si lo es trolleo NIVEL DIOS



Sí es ese el barco pero el sello conmemora cuando los guardias de la Isla de las Sepientes lo mandaron a tomar por culo por radio. Ahora parece que lo han mandado a tomar por culo literalmente.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Por un incendio no se hunde un barco tan rápido, con dos misiles en la línea de flotación si.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Más sobre el maquiavélico Surkov, ahora detenido por su antiguo jefe, el que ha implementado las teorías post-modernas de intoxicación y agit-prop rusas.


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> hoyga esto no puede ser verdac porque si lo es trolleo NIVEL DIOS




BRUTALÉRRIMO

Demuestra que esa operación tuvo una preparación exhaustiva. A saber qué mas llevarán entre manos, se están revelando unos buenos combatientes estos cultivadores de girasol y trigo.

Esto que hacen los orcos sí que es un ridículo histórico y no lo de Cocomocho.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Sí es ese el barco pero el sello conmemora cuando los guardias de la Isla de las Sepientes lo mandaron a tomar por culo por radio. Ahora parece que lo han mandado a tomar por culo literalmente.




Ya era raro. 
Gracias por el aporte, aunque no reduce el ridículo del ejército y ahora también la marina de los orcos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> GOAThard, al ignore. todas las cuentas pro-rusia desde 2019 para mi son nukeables.



A mi me parece buen forero. Es educado y argumenta sus cosas, con todo lo de Putin no coincido pero desde luego se puede hablar con él, no como con otros de la chupipandi chincheteada.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Este?


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Lo del ataque con helicópteros en territorio ruso a los depósitos de combustible, y lo del barco son dos mensajes clarísimos. No estáis seguros, podéis intentar arrasarnos pero os va a costar mucha sangre y mucha pasta. Y aún así no estáis seguros.

Yo creo que el régimen de Putin empieza a tambalearse. Estas detenciones por todos lados, el casi default, esa obcecación con la victoria... a mi me apunta a signos de debilidad. No puedes estar librando una batalla contra todo el mundo y encima una batalla interna, todo eso mientras te reúnes con los tuyos en mesas kilométricas porque tienes miedo al COVID o al Polonio. 

La sensación es que en ninguno de los escenarios se planteaba que le hubieran tendido una trampa y que les iba a caer la del pulpo. Se pensaba que era como lo de Crimea o lo de Georgia, un paseo. 

Ese mensaje dos o tres dias después del inicio de la Pacoperación Hezpecial, amenazando con armas nucleares, amenazando a Suecia, totalmente enloquecido. Yo creo que ahí ya se dio cuenta de que había perdido. Puede que esté en modo limitación de daños, ahora detiene al Surkov y le acusará de haberle llenado la cabeza de pájaros sobre Ucrania, y que él en realidad solo quería estar en su Dacha plantando jacintos.

Sería muy sano ver a Putin y a unos cuantos de los suyos colgados de una farola.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Sí es ese el barco pero el sello conmemora cuando los guardias de la Isla de las Sepientes lo mandaron a tomar por culo por radio. Ahora parece que lo han mandado a tomar por culo literalmente.



Bueno, no le ignoro, pero como empiece aquí a tocar las narices se va con el Moskva.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Pravda rusiño

*Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Municiones detonadas como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva

La tripulación fue evacuada por completo, la causa del incendio está bajo investigación  .*

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Минобороны РФ: в результате пожара на ракетном крейсере "Москва" сдетонировал боезапас


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que hasta los rusos más nacionalistas y partidarios de la guerra se deben plantear seriamente liquidar a Putin antes de que pierdan todo el ejército por su nefasta gestión:


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Parece que los medios rusos contradicen a su gobierno:


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Este BOOM BOOM no lo había visto. Los rusos no han aprendido de sus errores y siguen muriendo de igual forma:


----------



## asakopako (14 Abr 2022)

Con el barquito hoy es un mal día para ser prorruso


----------



## terro6666 (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Abascal apoya la acogida de los ucranianos que huyen de la guerra: "Estos sí son refugiados"
> 
> 
> https://www.elespanol.com/espana/andalucia/20220302/vox-llegada-ucranianos-andalucia-paises-cercanos/654184767_0.htm
> ...





crocodile dijo:


> Las sanciones están ahogando a Rusia. Putin a punto de rendirse en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Tomad follayankees. TOONTOOOOOS.
> ...



Tu eres jilipoyas o eres jilipoyas, superávit en rublos es como el superávit en bolívares de Venezuela


Nut dijo:


> Rusia anuncia rendición masiva de Ucrania en Mariupol | BAE Negocios
> 
> Ya sólo queda la batalla del Donbas donde el ejercito ruso acabará con el Ucraniano(por eso piden desesperadamente armas a to quiski) y la "Operación Especial Militar" habrá acabado para Rusia.
> 
> Donde los objetivos militares se habrán conseguido casi en su totalidad.



En su totalidad dice, una victoria de mínimos con una perdidas en máximos


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que hasta los rusos más nacionalistas y partidarios de la guerra se deben plantear seriamente liquidar a Putin antes de que pierdan todo el ejército por su nefasta gestión:



Es que yo creo que no van a quedarse con el sudeste de Ucrania. Podrán arrasarlo Grozny style, pero tomarlo? No parece muy plausible visto lo visto. O qué opináis?


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Viendo cómo se desarrolla esta guerra, se entiende por qué los usanos aún conservan los B52 y los Hércules cargados de artillería. Son los que limpian el terreno antes de que pase la infantería con los tanques.

A los rusos les ha faltado ese paso, aparte de otros como el de la superioridad aérea.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es que yo creo que no van a quedarse con el sudeste de Ucrania. Podrán arrasarlo Grozny style, pero tomarlo? No parece muy plausible visto lo visto. O qué opináis?



Ahora mismo es difícil opinar sobre los rusos. Tal como van, con esos niveles tan altos de incompetencia en todos los rangos, diría que van a perder hasta Crimea. Pero parece demasiado bonito para ser verdad.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Risas con los follarusos, están entre que lo del Moskva ha sido un accidente o que si se confirma el ataque ha sido la federación intergaláctica


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda rusiño
> 
> *Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Municiones detonadas como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Los de Flightradar24 en Lituania hay un beechcraft guardrail YANK01 de USA dándolo todo para arriba y para abajo. Es un avión de recogida de señales de inteligencia

y otro que se llama YANK02









Beechcraft RC-12 Guardrail - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Per the US Army's Acquisition Support Center's Portfolio description of the newest Guardrail variant, the Guardrail Common Sensor (GR/CS) also referenced as the RC-12X or RC-12X+ is a "fixed-wing, airborne, SIGINT-collection and precision targeting location system. *It collects low-, mid- and high-band radio signals and ELINT signals; identifies and classifies them; determines source location; and provides near-real-time reporting.* GR/CS uses a Guardrail Mission Operations Facility (MOF) for the control, data processing and message center for the system.”[6]


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Risas con los follarusos, están entre que lo del Moskva ha sido un accidente o que si se confirma el ataque ha sido la federación intergaláctica



Os aconsejo pasaros por el hilo "oficial" de la guerra para echaros unas risas: gente que está diciendo que fue un accidente, otros que Rusia tiene que escalar el conflicto e ir con todo pero ahora de verdad, algunos ya reconociendo que a lo mejor Rusia no gana la guerra en el próximo mes... es todo un espectáculo lo de ese hilo. Aunque no va a ser nada comparado a cuando Zhukov se pase por allí para explicarnos que fue un incendio provocado por una colilla y que el barco se hundió deliberadamente para apagarlo.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Risas con los follarusos, están entre que lo del Moskva ha sido un accidente o que si se confirma el ataque ha sido la federación intergaláctica



Bueno, el caso es que van a tener que enviar sus peritos "independientes" (como el fiscal mafioso Bastrykin) con escafandra.

Algo que no se está comentando es una potencial mala noticia para el Mar Negro, el crucero es de propulsión nuclear, con lo que puede resultar en contaminación radiactiva. Putin es un peligro para todos.

Edito: No tenía propulsión nuclear este barco. Mucho mejor para todos incluyendo al emperador que tiene su palacio imperial a orillas del Mar Negro. Esperemos que pronto se convierta en un museo del neodespotismo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo del ataque con helicópteros en territorio ruso a los depósitos de combustible, y lo del barco son dos mensajes clarísimos. No estáis seguros, podéis intentar arrasarnos pero os va a costar mucha sangre y mucha pasta. Y aún así no estáis seguros.
> 
> Yo creo que el régimen de Putin empieza a tambalearse. Estas detenciones por todos lados, el casi default, esa obcecación con la victoria... a mi me apunta a signos de debilidad. No puedes estar librando una batalla contra todo el mundo y encima una batalla interna, todo eso mientras te reúnes con los tuyos en mesas kilométricas porque tienes miedo al COVID o al Polonio.
> 
> ...



El problema de Putín es que solo le vale una victoria, aunque sea por la mínima, de otra manera es injustificable todas las bajas, el material y el gasto enorme que supone una guerra para un país -no lo olvidemos- que es casi tercermundo. Así que esto puede ser el fin de Putín sin ninguna duda, si no consiguen resultados importantes en el próximo mes quizá veamos lo imposible.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os aconsejo pasaros por el hilo "oficial" de la guerra para echaros unas risas: gente que está diciendo que fue un accidente, otros que Rusia tiene que escalar el conflicto e ir con todo pero ahora de verdad, algunos ya reconociendo que a lo mejor Rusia no gana la guerra en el próximo mes... es todo un espectáculo lo de ese hilo. Aunque no va a ser nada comparado a cuando Zhukov se pase por allí para explicarnos que fue un incendio provocado por una colilla y que el barco se hundió deliberadamente para apagarlo.



Esto acaba con que el barco era chatarra y lo han hundido a posta para dejarles el marrón a los ucranianos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Abr 2022)

Lo gracioso de la teoría "ha explotao solo" es que bien podría ser verdad dada la corrupción sistémica del ejército ruso


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os aconsejo pasaros por el hilo "oficial" de la guerra para echaros unas risas: gente que está diciendo que fue un accidente, otros que Rusia tiene que escalar el conflicto e ir con todo pero ahora de verdad, algunos ya reconociendo que a lo mejor Rusia no gana la guerra en el próximo mes... es todo un espectáculo lo de ese hilo. Aunque no va a ser nada comparado a cuando Zhukov se pase por allí para explicarnos que fue un incendio provocado por una colilla y que el barco se hundió deliberadamente para apagarlo.



Ni una visita les doy a esas ratas traidoras, pero me alegro que estén ahogándose en sus propios excrementos


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Abr 2022)

esteban_m dijo:


> Ya es oficial, los rusos dicen que fue un accidente...
> La tripulación del crucero fue evacuada.
> 
> 
> ...



Que curioso que hayan tenido 2 "accidentes" iguales en 1 mes de guerra         . LA HORDA NO PARA DE HORDEAR


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Que curioso que hayan tenido 2 "accidentes" iguales en 1 mes de guerra         . LA HORDA NO PARA DE HORDEAR



¡QUE ES PARA APAGAR INCENDIOS QUE SE PRODUCEN DE MANERA ACCIDENTAL DENTRO DE LOS BARCOS! 

Si la Horda de Cobre no tiene ni para extintores en los barcos pues con algo tendrán que apagar los incendios, vamos, digo yo.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¡QUE ES PARA APAGAR INCENDIOS QUE SE PRODUCEN DE MANERA ACCIDENTAL DENTRO DE LOS BARCOS!
> 
> Si la Horda de Cobre no tiene ni para extintores en los barcos pues con algo tendrán que apagar los incendios, vamos, digo yo.



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

Respect.


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

No seáis tan malos, podríamos enviarles piezas de repuesto:


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os aconsejo pasaros por el hilo "oficial" de la guerra para echaros unas risas: gente que está diciendo que fue un accidente, otros que Rusia tiene que escalar el conflicto e ir con todo pero ahora de verdad, algunos ya reconociendo que a lo mejor Rusia no gana la guerra en el próximo mes... es todo un espectáculo lo de ese hilo. Aunque no va a ser nada comparado a cuando Zhukov se pase por allí para explicarnos que fue un incendio provocado por una colilla y que el barco se hundió deliberadamente para apagarlo.



O que han sido los israelís, que vayan con cuidao que se le planta Putin en Gaza con nukes.

A Zhukov ya le habrá dado un ictus. Si espumeaba con la finta de Kyiv, imagínate con esto.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Tambien los han visto en Reddit. Eso está cerca de Bielorusia. Parece que llevan desde el principio. 

Spotted 2 US Army Beechcraft RC-12X Guardrail's over Lithuania. Upgraded for use with GRCS, which includes expanded frequency ranges, a capability to locate signals in both stand-in/off modes, and an adaptive beam-forming antenna array that can locate emitters in the dense signal environments.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Esto acaba con que el barco era chatarra y lo han hundido a posta para dejarles el marrón a los ucranianos.



Un forero ha dicho eso: que era una antigualla de 50 años, y que ya no valía pa na. Era tan ridículo que otro follaputines le ha dicho que de eso nada, que es una pérdida grave.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Más incendios accidentales.....


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

En reddit hay conspiranoias de que Putin ha lanzado esta guerra porque se le estaban sublevando los enanos y necesitaba liarla para poder empezar a cargarse gente a su alrededor. Pero uno ha contestado con esto, la verdadera razón.









The true reason behind this nonsense - Latest News


5,924 points • 584 comments




9gag.com


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer ha quedado un bonito arrife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El siguiente paso es DEMOLER EL PUENTE DE CRIMEA. Hay que ir contra LA HORDA a saco.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

Pues tienes razón, había leido en alguna wiki que era nuclear y no. Con el tonelaje que movía el bicho me lo había creido.


PropulsionCOGOG: GTU M21 2 × M70 cruise gas turbines and 4 × M90 boost gas turbines, 2 cruise steam turbines, 2 exhaust gas boilers, 4 × M8KF Gas turbines, 2 Shafts, 130,000 shp (97,000 kW)


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No seáis tan malos, podríamos enviarles piezas de repuesto:



Jajaja, me ha costao pillarlo.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tambien los han visto en Reddit. Eso está cerca de Bielorusia. Parece que llevan desde el principio.
> 
> Spotted 2 US Army Beechcraft RC-12X Guardrail's over Lithuania. Upgraded for use with GRCS, which includes expanded frequency ranges, a capability to locate signals in both stand-in/off modes, and an adaptive beam-forming antenna array that can locate emitters in the dense signal environments.



Ese lleva por ahí merodeando desde el primer día.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Un objetivo militar clarísimo.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Respecto a lo del barco ruso hundido, una duda que tengo, ¿no sería mejor admitir por parte de los rusos que les hayan atacado? Porque decir que se les queman los barcos, es no se, un mal marketing de sus productos bélicos. Al menos con el ataque siempre pueden decir que hay una nueva tecnología y que el barco era antiguo. *Pero admitir que su barco se quema, joder es como demostrar que su ejército en sí es una chapuza.*



Como si no lo supiera todo el mundo ya        .


----------



## Cuscarejo (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, que camara de eco mas guapa es este hilo.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, Italia birlandonos el gas argelino, marruecos poniendo en ridiculo a Antonia y a Albares en la visita oficial, la economia yendose al carajo en su conjunto y los menas violando a placer por las ciudades españolas.



¿Has leído el título del hilo, o vienes a meter mierda, palurdo?


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Como si no lo supiera todo el mundo ya        .



Hombre eso por supuesto, pero joder. La guerra no son solo tiros también marketing. Telita, lo que han perdido en cuanto agit pro.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

En los 80 ya tenían propulsión nuclear para barcos disponible en la URSS. Hay algún barco por ahí funcionando aún con ella.

Pero es que lo había leído en la wikipedia y ahora no lo encuentro. Lo habrán corregido.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

A ver, un barco de estos no es como tu coche. Gran parte de la flota de USA es de los 80 y los 90, y alguno queda de los 70. Con buen mantenimiento (la clave aquí) te pueden durar muchos años.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Divertidísimo el foro principal de la horda.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, que camara de eco mas guapa es este hilo.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, Italia birlandonos el gas argelino, marruecos poniendo en ridiculo a Antonia y a Albares en la visita oficial, la economia yendose al carajo en su conjunto y los menas violando a placer por las ciudades españolas.



Como os habéis dedicado a bloquear a gente en el otro hilo porque no llevábamos la misma dirección en cuanto a la guerra, se ha creado este hilo. Ahora que apenas hay movimiento en ese otro hilo chincheteado pues os pasáis por aquí. Que por mi genial ver la opinión de otros, pero venir a creerse mejores y tal, pues mira, tira con los 178k€ de @Zhukov perdidos en la bolsa rusa.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En los 80 ya tenían propulsión nuclear para barcos disponible en la URSS. Hay algún barco por ahí funcionando aún con ella.
> 
> Pero es que lo había leído en la wikipedia y ahora no lo encuentro. Lo habrán corregido.



Sí, era un rompehielos que a mi también me suena que sigue.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Esta era la puticharo por la que medio foro babeaba?











Marine Le Pen proposes closer Nato-Russia ties after Ukraine war


Presidential candidate says it is ‘inaccurate and unjust’ to suggest she is indebted to Vladimir Putin




www.theguardian.com





Presidential candidate says it is ‘inaccurate and unjust’ to suggest she is indebted to Vladimir Putin


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tambien los han visto en Reddit. Eso está cerca de Bielorusia. Parece que llevan desde el principio.
> 
> Spotted 2 US Army Beechcraft RC-12X Guardrail's over Lithuania. Upgraded for use with GRCS, which includes expanded frequency ranges, a capability to locate signals in both stand-in/off modes, and an adaptive beam-forming antenna array that can locate emitters in the dense signal environments.



Ese es un fijo de todos los días, a veces hay 2


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Tú ríete pero los dejas solos y se nazifica un parque en 2 días.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> MAERSK hace muy bien, venderlo todo (aunque sea a pérdidas) antes de quedarse SIN NADA.
> Aviso a *navegantes*.



Postureo ante los clientes occidentales aparte, es evidente que el mercado ruso es cada vez menos atractivo para las empresas foráneas.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Divertidísimo el foro principal de la horda.







neutral295 dijo:


> Que se meta el portaaviones insignia nuclear yanqui Gerald Ford en el Mar Negro, verás que regalito les van a dar los rusos.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este BOOM BOOM no lo había visto. Los rusos no han aprendido de sus errores y siguen muriendo de igual forma:



Son como la procesionaria, todos en fila oliéndose el culo.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tú ríete pero los dejas solos y se nazifica un parque en 2 días.



Segun se dice el batallón Azov estaba en los coches de coche oyendo música de Camela y Estopa...por eso el ataque orco.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Segundo día que veo a estos 2/3 en la zona




Rectifico que ya son 4


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

"Senyor pirotecnic pot començar la mascletà"


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Mira la puticharo fascistilla, mira como se retrata.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Como os habéis dedicado a bloquear a gente en el otro hilo porque no llevábamos la misma dirección en cuanto a la guerra, se ha creado este hilo. Ahora que apenas hay movimiento en ese otro hilo chincheteado pues os pasáis por aquí. Que por mi genial ver la opinión de otros, pero venir a creerse mejores y tal, pues mira, tira con los 178k€ de @Zhukov perdidos en la bolsa rusa.



No es sólo la superioridad moral que se auto otorgan es que nos quieren vender la moto que con Putin se soluciona los problemas de España, vamos es como si te dijesen que quieren curar un constipado inoculándote un cáncer.

O la falacia esa de que si criticas a Putin eres pro nwo , BLM y del PSOE.

O la otra que Putin lucha contra el NWO cuando no es más que otro dictador expansionista.


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

Ojo a lo que dice Mcflurry 



> "Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier objetivo los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.



Las ventas de lorazepams y diazepams van a dispararse en las farmacias locales de los palanganeros del Kremlin, este nivel de disociación de la realidad no puede mantenerse sin ayuda química.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Mira la puticharo fascistilla, mira como se retrata.



Una vez fuera Trump, Le Pen es el mejor activo de Putin fuera de Rusia.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Espero que Abascal no pierda el sentido de la realidad como Marine Le Pen.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *Una vez fuera Trump*, Le Pen es el mejor activo de Putin fuera de Rusia.




_Donald Trump, siguiendo a Biden, calificó lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania como un "genocidio". El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump, tras las declaraciones del actual jefe de Estado Joe Biden y la vicesecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland, *calificó de "genocidio" lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania.*_


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Abr 2022)

¿Habrá vídeo de TB2 del impacto contra el submarino Moskva? Porque parece que el barquito iba a cazar un TB2 que usaron como señuelo


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Espero que Abascal no pierda el sentido de la realidad como Marine Le Pen.



Depende de la pasta que haya cobrao de Rusia. El LIDL se ve que cobró lo suficiente. Abascal a ver.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Donald Trump, siguiendo a Biden, calificó lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania como un "genocidio". El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump, tras las declaraciones del actual jefe de Estado Joe Biden y la vicesecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland, *calificó de "genocidio" lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania.*_



Lleva un par de meses que parece otro Trump. Pero no olvidemos que fue él quien puso en duda la utilidad de la OTAN y le hacia el juego a Putin.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Segun se dice el batallón Azov estaba en los coches de coche oyendo música de Camela y Estopa...por eso el ataque orco.



Si es que al final da igual que combatas para defender a la raza blanca o para matar infieles, al final siempre te quieres echar unas risas con los colegas:


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Depende de la pasta que haya cobrao de Rusia. El LIDL se ve que cobró lo suficiente. Abascal a ver.



No me creo eso.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Abr 2022)

@lowfour parece que la pandemia de covid SÍ ha tenido que ver en esta guerra, al acentuar el aislamiento de Putin. Lo digo porque como ya has dejado de lado completamente el hilo del COVIC


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lleva un par de meses que parece otro Trump. Pero no olvidemos que fue él quien puso en duda la utilidad de la OTAN y le hacia el juego a Putin.



Trump le hizo el juego a Putina sobre todo con el ataque a la UE. En eso estuvieron de acuerdo por completo.

En lo de la OTAN Trump acertó en que era necesario aumentar el presupuesto de defensa por la amenaza de Rusia y en sus advertencias a Alemania sobre la excesiva dependencia energética de Rusia. Al cesar lo que es del cesar.

Otra cosa es que fuera ayudado y/o apoyado por Putin en su carrera política como Le Pen. Eso es verdad, pero también hay que saber cuando desmarcarse y no dar el espectaculo bochornoso de Le Pen hablando de alianzas con Rusia en medio de una guerra de expansión imperialista. Por lo menos Trump parece que ya ha comprendido la gravedad del tema.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lleva un par de meses que parece otro Trump. Pero no olvidemos que fue él quien puso en duda la utilidad de la OTAN y le hacia el juego a Putin.



- Rusia interfirió en la campaña en favor de Trump
- Espérate que cuando tiren del hilo no vean que lo del Capitolio no fue amplificado por ciberputitas angloparlantes

Joder, si el Dugin lo dejó escrito en el 97, en el libro ese que puse. El Surkov (ahora arrestado) creó la estructura de financiación de partidos y movimientos extremistas fuera de Rusia y toda la estrategia de desinformación.

Por qué pensáis que Putin era tan "hamijo" de Trump y se llevaban tan bien si Putin tiene el objetivo declarado de minar el liderazgo de USA y cuestionar que USA sea el sheriff del mundo?

.
.
.
.

Porque Trump hizo MUCHO por desestabilizar todo el sistema. Un tío que arengaba a las masas a tomar el Capitolio? El Putin seguro que dijo "donde hay que firmar? que pida lo que quiera pero que siga en el poder todo lo que sea posible".


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



> Os aburrís mucho. Se ha perdido un crucero, ¿y? También hundieron al crucero Baleares en 1938 y eso no alteró el resultado de la Guerra Civil Española.
> 
> El barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, lo más probable es que haya sido un incendio accidental al disparar los misiles de crucero. El crucero sólo servía para eso en caso de guerra con los USA, como batería flotante para disparar una andanada de misiles antes de que fuera hundido. Sólo se conservaba por motivos de prestigio y lucir bandera y para adiestrar tripulaciones en buques grandes y no perder la práctica.
> 
> ...


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Los rusos y sus cosas:

*She had been operating in relatively predictable patterns in the Northern Black Sea*


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Trump le hizo el juego a Putina sobre todo con el ataque a la UE. En eso estuvieron de acuerdo por completo.
> 
> En lo de la OTAN Trump acertó en que era necesario aumentar el presupuesto de defensa por la amenaza de Rusia y en sus advertencias a Alemania sobre la excesiva dependencia energética de Rusia. Al cesar lo que es del cesar.
> 
> Otra cosa es que fuera ayudado y/o apoyado por Putin en su carrera política como Le Pen. Eso es verdad, pero también hay que saber cuando desmarcarse y no dar el espectaculo bochornoso de Le Pen hablando de alianzas con Rusia en medio de una guerra de expansión imperialista. *Por lo menos Trump parece que ya ha comprendido la gravedad del tema.*



Trump lo que ha comprendido es que como demuestren sus conexiones con Rusia se le va a caer el tupé Anasagasti ese que lleva. Vamos, puede acabar muy muy mal.


----------



## Spieluhr (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os aconsejo pasaros por el hilo "oficial" de la guerra para echaros unas risas: gente que está diciendo que fue un accidente, otros que Rusia tiene que escalar el conflicto e ir con todo pero ahora de verdad, algunos ya reconociendo que a lo mejor Rusia no gana la guerra en el próximo mes... es todo un espectáculo lo de ese hilo. Aunque no va a ser nada comparado a cuando Zhukov se pase por allí para explicarnos que fue un incendio provocado por una colilla y que el barco se hundió deliberadamente para apagarlo.



Insisto, lo siento. Este tío ha sido abducido. Sea su cuenta o él personalmente por alguna razón (chantaje o lo que sea) Es que no es normal como era al principio en otros temas y como es ahora con lo de Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esta era la puticharo por la que medio foro babeaba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La hemeroteca a veces juega malas pasadas

*Marine Le Pen: ¿Quién financia la extrema derecha de Francia?*
3 abril 2017
*Cuando Marine Le Pen apareció en el Kremlin el 24 de marzo, fue el propio Vladimir Putin quien dio voz al pensamiento que seguramente estaba en la mente de muchas personas:*
"Sé que la campaña presidencial se está desarrollando activamente en Francia", dijo el presidente ruso, y agregó: "Por supuesto, no queremos influir en los acontecimientos de ninguna manera".
El presidente ruso parecía estar reprimiendo una sonrisa mientras pronunciaba esas palabras. Marine Le Pen parecía imperturbable.
Reiteró su apoyo a la anexión de Crimea por parte de Moscú y su oposición a las sanciones impuestas posteriormente por la UE. Si es elegida para el Palacio del Elíseo, prometió: "Contemplaría el levantamiento de las sanciones con bastante rapidez".
Así que la reunión fue una victoria para ambos. Madame Le Pen parecía una líder mundial en espera; Putin recibió garantías de una mujer que podría convertirse en presidenta de Francia y que, como él, se opone a la UE y la OTAN.

*'Señor Misión Imposible'*
Pero hay más en la relación entre Putin y Le Pen que la convergencia ideológica. Debido al pasado racista y antisemita del Frente Nacional, los bancos franceses se han negado a prestar dinero al partido.

Así que Marine Le Pen se ha visto obligada a buscar financiación en otra parte.
En 2014, el Frente Nacional tomó préstamos rusos por valor de 11 millones de euros (9,4 millones de libras esterlinas). Uno de los préstamos, por valor de 9 millones de euros, provino de un pequeño banco, First Czech Russian Bank, con vínculos con el Kremlin.
El préstamo fue negociado por Jean-Luc Schaffhauser, un consultor energético convertido en eurodiputado, que se autodenomina "Mr Mission Impossible".
Cuando me reuní con él en Estrasburgo, me dijo que inicialmente consiguió un acuerdo con una institución financiera en Abu Dhabi, pero que fracasó. Incluso se acercó a un posible prestamista en Irán, pero Marine Le Pen vetó la idea, dijo. Finalmente, se fue a Rusia.
Las negociaciones sobre el préstamo coincidieron con la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia. Los gobiernos de la UE condenaron la anexión. Marine Le Pen adoptó públicamente el punto de vista opuesto, lo que llevó a algunos a cuestionar si los préstamos eran un quid-pro-quo.
Schaffhauser negó que él y Le Pen discutieran alguna vez el tema de Crimea en relación con el préstamo.

"Siempre Marine Le Pen, y Jean-Marie antes, estaban a favor de la cooperación con Rusia", dijo. "No fue un préstamo político. Fue un préstamo comercial".









Marine Le Pen: Who's funding France's far right?


BBC Panorama investigates where Marine Le Pen's National Front gets its money.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Turbamulta (14 Abr 2022)

Según parece el ministerio de defensa ruso publicó un video el día anterior al supuesto ataque contra el crucero afirmando que la fragata Almirante Essen había disparado un misil contra un drone ucraniano TB-2 que afirmaron haber destruido ¿ será asi como buscaron al Moscka ?


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Trump lo que ha comprendido es que como demuestren sus conexiones con Rusia se le va a caer el tupé Anasagasti ese que lleva. Vamos, puede acabar muy muy mal.



Es que hay muchos políticos con "influencias" rusas. Este debate se debía abrir claramente en occidente y mirar bien qué pasa aquí con las injerencias rusas.

La corrupción es el mayor de nuestros problemas desde antes ya de la gran Sumeria. Siempre lo digo.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> - Rusia interfirió en la campaña en favor de Trump
> - Espérate que cuando tiren del hilo no vean que lo del Capitolio no fue amplificado por ciberputitas angloparlantes
> 
> Joder, si el Dugin lo dejó escrito en el 97, en el libro ese que puse. El Surkov (ahora arrestado) creó la estructura de financiación de partidos y movimientos extremistas fuera de Rusia y toda la estrategia de desinformación.
> ...



Yo aquí difiero contigo. Trump solo estaba llevando su influencia a Asia y sabe que hay mucho gasto que asume USA y no la UE. Es más Trump avisó de esto hace tiempo a los europeos.
En cuanto a lo del capitolio sí, como lo de Cataluña. Rusia siempre ataca en el peor momento del contrario, lo de Cataluña pues al eslabón más débil europeo, España y sus autonomías o el Brexit. 
Ojo, que también soy de la opinión que los propios políticos han permitido esto, pero no como dicen los follaputin. Sino porque están haciendo pasotismo energético en la ue, para crear un gigante con los pies de barro, que muchos no queremos, la ue en mi opinión debe ser solo una unión aduanera, no esta casa de putas con miras de ser una China.


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar, mas purgas
El expropietario de Yukos Leonid Nevzlin, que emigró de #Russia , compartió información no confirmada de sus fuentes en #Moscow . Según él, #Putin arrestó a 20 generales. #Surkov está bajo arresto domiciliario, Dvorkovich está bajo investigación criminal.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es que hay muchos políticos con "influencias" rusas. Este debate se debía abrir claramente en occidente y mirar bien qué pasa aquí con las injerencias rusas.
> 
> La corrupción es el mayor de nuestros problemas desde antes ya de la gran Sumeria. Siempre lo digo.



Empezando por las Fuerzas Armadas Españolas, donde lo que conocemos, asusta.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Depende de la pasta que haya cobrao de Rusia. El LIDL se ve que cobró lo suficiente. Abascal a ver.



En VOX hay bastantes antiputin, y por ende antirrusos, declarados.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En reddit hay conspiranoias de que Putin ha lanzado esta guerra porque se le estaban sublevando los enanos y necesitaba liarla para poder empezar a cargarse gente a su alrededor. Pero uno ha contestado con esto, la verdadera razón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo he mencionado varias veces en otros hilos, control de estados mediante el suministro de combustibles fósiles. No es tanto la cantidad de las reservas en si, sino privar de ese recurso a Ucrania para que sigan siendo dependientes





__





Exoligarca ruso y enemigo personal de Putin advierte: “O la OTAN actúa HOY o para 2024 la guerra habrá llegado a Polonia y los estados bálticos”


Putin sabe como tratar a la escoria, les lleva siglos de ventaja. Que tenga cuidado el soplapollas éste, no vaya a ser que un día le den una chorprecha los colegas de Vladimir.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

_Imágenes de Izyum y Balakleya, donde llegaron grandes columnas de la horda el día anterior.

 _


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Los capitanes de los barcos estarán acojonados. Les pueden ir machacando como en el juego "Hundir la flota'. Y no tienen donde esconderse.

Os imagináis a los rusos pidiendo a los turcos que les dejen salir del Mar Negro  Que nos los van a hundir uno a uno!!


Prensa de Ucrania.

*El bombardeo del crucero "Moscú" reduce en 16 los misiles de crucero de la flota rusa del Mar Negro . Ahora solo tienen 56*


Según el editor en jefe de BlackSeaNews, los siguientes barcos de misiles de la Flota del Mar Negro con misiles de crucero Calibre se encuentran actualmente en el Mar Negro:


fragata "Admiral Essen" (8 misiles)
fragata "Almirante Makarov" (8 misiles)
Corbeta Vyshny Volochyok (8 cohetes)
Corbeta "Ingushetia" (8 misiles)
Corbeta Grayvoron (8 misiles)
PC "Rostov-on-Don" (4 misiles) - PC - submarino
Stary Oskol (4 misiles)
Submarino Veliky Novgorod (4 cohetes)
Kolpino (4 misiles)
*Entonces, en total, los rusos tienen misiles Calibre 56 en una andanada.*

Los siguientes barcos de misiles también están atrapados en el Mediterráneo debido al bloqueo del estrecho por parte de Turquía:

Una fragata de misiles ("Almirante Grigorovich", Flota del Mar Negro),

Una corbeta de misiles (Orekhovo-Zuyevo, Flota del Mar Negro),

Dos lanzamisiles (Novorossiysk y Krasnodar, Flota del Mar Negro).

*Discurso directo* : "Además, hay 2 cruceros de misiles más del mismo tipo en el Mediterráneo - *Varyag* , la Flota del Pacífico y el *Mariscal Ustinov* , la Flota del Norte, 2 - según la clasificación de la OTAN - Destructores de misiles guiados - *Vicealmirante Kulakov* , Armada del Norte, *Almirante Tributos* , Flota del Pacífico, 1 fragata de misiles *Almirante Kasatonov* , Flota del Norte.


----------



## uberales (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



Madre del amor hermoso. Es que no es mejor decir que hay unos héroes muertos por un ataque, que admitir que se te ha quemado porque el mantenimiento es mierda o por negligencia. Es que ni saben hacer agitpro ni honrar a los suyos.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, mas purgas
> El expropietario de Yukos Leonid Nevzlin, que emigró de #Russia , compartió información no confirmada de sus fuentes en #Moscow . Según él, #Putin arrestó a 20 generales. #Surkov está bajo arresto domiciliario, Dvorkovich está bajo investigación criminal.











Gran Purga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Donde van esos rusos?


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tu eres jilipoyas o eres jilipoyas, superávit en rublos es como el superávit en bolívares de Venezuela
> 
> En su totalidad dice, una victoria de mínimos con una perdidas en máximos




La victoria de mínimos pudo haberse dado cuando occidente no se había comprometido. Ahora la percepción es de las democracias contra Mordor y hasta Francia acabará enviando material letal. Las elecciones se acercan y el posicionamiento de Marine Le Pen a favor de Putin solo puede resultar en un envío de equipo de guerra francés por parte de su adversario, Macron. Y cuando le digan a Macron que a qué se debe ese cambio de postura cuando desde el principio era un tibio responderá que rectificar es de sabios.
Cuando la artillería pesada comience a soltar fuego sobre los orcos vamos a ver el resultado de su entrenamiento, organización, disciplina, moral y motivación. Y recuerden que los camiones para las municiones, e incluso las mismas municiones si hace falta, los va a poner occidente.
Lo leyó Vd. por primera vez en burbuja.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Imágenes de Izyum y Balakleya, donde llegaron grandes columnas de la horda el día anterior.
> 
> _



Zurullov: "Los locales estaban tan exultantes de ser liberados que organizaron una gran mascletá sin reparar en gastos, tal es el amor que sienten hacia la gran patria Rusa".


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



Según la wikipedia, 
Era una chatarra en la que se han gastado un montón de recursos para mantenerla operativa hasta el 2040

El 3 de diciembre de 2009, el _Moskvá_ quedó inmovilizado durante un mes en el dique flotante PD-30 para una revisión provisional programada que incluía la sustitución de la maquinaria de refrigeración y de otro tipo, trabajos de recuperación de los accesorios del fondo y del exterior, de los ejes de propulsión y de los tornillos, así como la limpieza y la pintura de las partes del fondo y de la superficie del casco del buque. 

El 3 de julio de 2020, el buque completó las reparaciones y el mantenimiento, pudiendo alargar su servicio en activo hasta el año 2040.su primera salida al mar después de las reparaciones estaba prevista para agosto de 2020, aunque en realidad no empezó a prepararse para el despliegue hasta febrero de 2021. Se informó de sus ejercicios en el mar en marzo de 2021.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Donde van esos rusos?



Lo de los cascos ya lo pusimos hace un par de semanas... es antiguo creo.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los capitanes de los barcos estarán acojonados. Les pueden ir machacando como en el juego "Hundir la flota'. Y no tienen donde esconderse.
> 
> Os imagináis a los rusos pidiendo a los turcos que les dejen salir del Mar Negro  Que nos los van a hundir uno a uno!!
> 
> ...



Comentaba otro forero en otro hilo que el ataque al Moskva era una prueba fehaciente de que Israel había logrado desactivar los sistemas de radar y de defensa rusos. Al parecer con experiencia en Siria. Es decir, que no solo eran los misiles, sino que hubo una operación de interferencia electrónica importante con apoyo Israelí. No se que de cierto puede haber en esto... alguno que esté al tanto?


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ojo a lo que dice Mcflurry
> 
> 
> 
> Las ventas de lorazepams y diazepams van a dispararse en las farmacias locales de los palanganeros del Kremlin, este nivel de disociación de la realidad no puede mantenerse sin ayuda química.




Mira que se puede ser follaputin...pero lo de llegar a este extremo ya no tiene nombre.

A los ruskis le acaban de joder el BUQUE INSIGNIA de la Flota del Mar Negro:


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso. Es que no es mejor decir que hay unos héroes muertos por un ataque, que admitir que se te ha quemado porque el mantenimiento es mierda o por negligencia. Es que ni saben hacer agitpro ni honrar a los suyos.



Tan difícil será decir que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que ha pasado porque no estaba allí. Pero no, tiene que saber exactamente la causa y haber contado él el número de heridos.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Donde van esos rusos?



A ver si pillo uno de esos por ebay de recuerdo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Russia's Most Powerful Warship In The Black Sea Is Operating In A Pattern - Naval News


The Ukrainian Navy was no match for the massive concentration of Russian naval forces in the Black Sea. Yet Russia's most impressive warship there, the Slava class cruiser Moskva, has mostly remained out of sight. We can shine a light on what she has been up to so far in the war.




www.navalnews.com






*El Buque De Guerra Más Poderoso De Rusia En El Mar Negro Está Operando siguiendo un cierto patrón.

La Armada de Ucrania no fue rival para la concentración masiva de fuerzas navales rusas en el Mar Negro. Sin embargo, el buque de guerra más impresionante de Rusia allí, el crucero Moskva de la clase Slava, ha permanecido mayormente fuera de la vista. Podemos arrojar luz sobre lo que ha estado haciendo hasta ahora en la guerra.*
Hola Sutton 07 Abr 2022
El primer día de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, navíos de *guerra rusos **aparecieron *en una pequeña roca en el Mar Negro. Resultó que Snake Island estaba mínimamente defendida. Pero está estratégicamente ubicado y podría proporcionar inteligencia a las fuerzas ucranianas sobre el envío en el área. Y tomar la isla podría ser un símbolo de la esperada victoria de Rusia.

La historia recordará la reacción de los defensores. El guardia fronterizo Roman Hrybov *respondió a las demandas* de rendición: “¡ _Buque de guerra ruso, vete a la mierda! _“. El buque de guerra asentado frente a la isla no era otro que el _Moskva_ , el buque de guerra más poderoso del Mar Negro.

Un crucero de la clase Slava, _el Moskva_ se impone tanto en tamaño como en armamento. Ella es también, naturalmente, el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro. Una vez que la isla fue tomada, _Moskva_ se instaló en una rutina de guerra.

Usando inteligencia de código abierto (OSINT), hemos ensamblado sus áreas de operación durante la guerra hasta el momento. Aunque solo tenemos instantáneas periódicas, han surgido patrones. El análisis se realizó con la ayuda del *analista independiente Damien Symon* y otros.

*La clase Slava*
El concepto de un crucero de la Armada rusa es diferente del de la Armada de los EE. UU. centrado en portaaviones. En lugar de escoltar a su propio portaaviones, los Slavas están destinados principalmente a atacar a los portaaviones enemigos. Esto influye en su diseño, que se basa en 16 misiles antibuque supersónicos. Estos eran originalmente del tipo P-500 _Bazalt_ , pero desde entonces se han actualizado al P-1000 _Vulkan_ de mayor alcance . Ambos misiles son conocidos como SS-N-12 Sandbox para la OTAN.

Sin portaaviones u otros objetivos de alto valor en el Mar Negro, los misiles _Vulkan_ no son muy relevantes. Pero Moskva tiene otro importante sistema de armas que puede ser más útil. Y puede afectar directamente dónde está operando. La clase Slava lleva 64 misiles de defensa aérea S-300F _Rif ._







The Slava Class cruiser Moskva is heavily armed. But it does not have land attack cruise missiles like newer Russian Warships. File image, *Yörük Işık*
These long-ranged weapons allow her to cover most of the northern black sea from her patrol areas. This is likely part of an overlapping defensive zone with S-400 missiles based at Sevastopol. And possibly other similar systems deployed elsewhere on Crimea.

*Snake Island, Home Base And Power Demonstration*
Early in the war Moskva was principally operating in the vicinity of Snake Island. This was a relatively stand-off position relative to ongoing battles, and some distance from the strategic target of Odesa.
Odesa, also written Odessa, is Ukraine’s principle Black Sea port and is believed to have been an early objective of the Russian Advance. It is strategically and economically important. Capturing Odesa would make Ukraine almost landlocked. And likely connect to another strategic objective, creating a land bridge to Transnistria. This is a Russian backed unrecognized breakaway state in Moldova.

An early amphibious assault on Odesa did not materialize however. The most likely explanation is that the advance overland from Crimea was held up. Additionally the waters near Odesa are known to be mined.

From March 2 Russian warships began conducting intimidation missions close to Odesa. And they were possibly involved in a number of attacks on merchant ships, effectively creating a blockade. We have not seen any evidence that Moskva took an active part. Instead she remained further offshore.

An older warship, Moskva is not armed with land attack cruise missiles. The Kalibr missile, analogous to the U.S. Navy’s Tomahawk, came later. So unlike other ship types she has not played a direct role in the period barrage of cruise missiles launched against Ukraine.

Moskva, and virtually all Russian warships, periodically returned to their home port of Sevastopol on Crimea. Interestingly, she berthed in her usual


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

Semana negra para los fanboys putinianos.

Entre lo del barco y que el USD/rublo esta rebotando para arriba otra vez, se les ve bajos de moral.

Ya solo se aferran a Mariupol y a saber las perdidas que ha tenido ahi Rusia con tanto ataque frontal a las posiciones defensivas de Azov.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



Buque insignia => chatarra.

Todo lo que se pierde es chatarra. Si yo fuese un marinero o un tanquista estaría totalmente acojonado: "me han metido en un buque bueno o en chatarra que solo sirve para una andanada antes de ser destruido?". Porque si ni estar en el buque insignia te libra de ir en la chatarra, apaga y vámonos.

Veremos a los Armata volar por los aires y "eso era uno de la versión beta, pura chatarra".


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Buque insignia => chatarra.
> 
> Todo lo que se pierde es chatarra. Si yo fuese un marinero o un tanquista estaría totalmente acojonado: "me han metido en un buque bueno o en chatarra que solo sirve para una andanada antes de ser destruido?". Porque si ni estar en el buque insignia te libra de ir en la chatarra, apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Veremos a los Armata volar por los aires y "eso era uno de la versión beta, pura chatarra".



Prueba de lo malos que son los rusos es que están operando únicamente con la flota del mar negro. No se les ocurrió, como previsión meses antes de la guerra, desplazar su flota del norte que es mucho más potente. No. Para qué.

Ahora, con el Bósforo cerrado por Turquía, no tienen otra que operar con cuatro mierdas y además siguiendo patrones predecibles.


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El buque insignia de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro, Moskva, intercepta con éxito dos misiles antibuque ucranianos Neptune


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Prueba de lo malos que son los rusos es que están operando únicamente con la flota del mar negro. *No se les ocurrió, como previsión meses antes de la guerra, desplazar su flota del norte que es mucho más potente. No. Para qué.*
> 
> Ahora, con el Bósforo cerrado por Turquía, no tienen otra que operar con cuatro mierdas y además siguiendo patrones predecibles.



Muchacho...¿Tú sabes la pasta la vale eso? 

Viendo como han desarrollado su logística en tierra imagínate los problemas de reabastecimiento de la flota del Norte en el Mar Negro.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

No pasa nada...

Ahora los orcos sacaran los barcos buenos.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Empezando por las Fuerzas Armadas Españolas, donde lo que conocemos, asusta.



También, sí. Y medios. Y ONG y asociaciones varias. Desde Rusia se explota cualquier brecha que puede dividir las sociedades occidentales, lo de Cataluña fue un ejemplo.

En Rusia con la llegada de Putin claramente empezaron a aplicar tácticas de la URSS para atacar y dividir a occidente. Muchas cosas que al considerar occidente como un sistema aislado son fortalezas evolutivas que otorgan ventajas competitivas, pueden ser explotadas como debilidades desde fuera de ese sistema. Eso hay que corregirlo sin cargarse la ventaja evolutiva.


----------



## El cogorzas (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



Truñov nunca deja de sorprendernos, nunca. "el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace" dice nuestro hezperto de cabecera. ¿Como se explica enviar un ataud flotante lleno de bujeros tapados con esparadrapo? ¿No quedamos en que estábamos ante la 2° o 3° potencia militar mundial? Un tocomocho es lo que es ese ejército. "no tiene importancia", menudos huevos.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No pasa nada...
> 
> Ahora los orcos sacaran los barcos buenos.



Son hipersónicos. Cuidado pues.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Jejejeje... alguien me alquila/vende una casa en Almería?


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

De ayer:











The Russian Cruiser ‘Moskva’ Dominates The Black Sea


The Russian navy cruiser Moskva by far is the most powerful warship in the Black Sea. If Russian President Vladimir Putin orders his troops to widen their war in Ukraine, Moskva, the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet, undoubtedly would lead the naval assault.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

El hilo oficial de la Guerra está hoy muerto. Solo 15 páginas en 4 horas. Se ve que los Putinianos no entran cuando hay malas noticias.

Como referencia, en el mismo tiempo 9 páginas en este hilo nuestro de "tercera división" sin chincheta


----------



## terro6666 (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la municion ,las piezas de repuesto..y sobretodo la tripulacion ..





Casino dijo:


> La victoria de mínimos pudo haberse dado cuando occidente no se había comprometido. Ahora la percepción es de las democracias contra Mordor y hasta Francia acabará enviando material letal. Las elecciones se acercan y el posicionamiento de Marine Le Pen a favor de Putin solo puede resultar en un envío de equipo de guerra francés por parte de su adversario, Macron. Y cuando le digan a Macron que a qué se debe ese cambio de postura cuando desde el principio era un tibio responderá que rectificar es de sabios.
> Cuando la artillería pesada comience a soltar fuego sobre los orcos vamos a ver el resultado de su entrenamiento, organización, disciplina, moral y motivación. Y recuerden que los camiones para las municiones, e incluso las mismas municiones si hace falta, los va a poner occidente.
> Lo leyó Vd. por primera vez en burbuja.
> 
> ...



Y añadiría que según Yago los 100 drones suicidas no serían 100 si no 100 sistemas de 10 o sea 1000 drones más los 300 más prometidos por usa, y cada drone es un vehículo militar destruido, seguramente esté sea el último aliento de la horda, aunque echo en falta un acto como el del Alcázar en Mauripol, sería un golpe psicologico mortal.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Mi contribución al hilo, la forma de hablar es rara pero sud análisis de las estrategias y tácticas es muy bueno:


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

*Russia warns: "Takes action around the Baltic Sea"*

If Sweden and Finland join NATO, Russia will need to "take action" around the Baltic Sea. This is what the Vice President of the Russian Security Council, *Dmitry Medvedev*, says, reports Reuters.

- There can no longer be any question of a nuclear-weapon-free status for the Baltic Sea - the balance must be restored, says Dmitry Medvedev.

At the same time, he says that it does not make any major difference for Russia if Sweden or Finland join NATO.

- Just a few more opponents, says Dmitry Medvedev, writes Sky News.

Medvedev was Russia's president between 2008 and 2012 and prime minister between 2012 and 2020.


El lumbreras Dimitry de Mierda:


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Como? ya se puede pagar otra vez en euros?

El canciller austriaco Nehammer asegura que Vladimir Putin, durante una reunión con él en Moscú el 11 de abril, aseguró que "la seguridad del suministro de gas está garantizada, que Rusia suministrará los volúmenes especificados en el acuerdo y que se puede seguir pagando en euros". " 












Канцлер Австрии заявил, что Путин гарантировал стабильность поставок газа


По словам австрийского канцлера, Путин заверил его в том, что Россия будет поставлять объемы газа в соответствии с контрактом, и что «и дальше можно будет платить в евро»




www.rbc.ru


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Abr 2022)

Buen hilo sobre el barco:




Otro Orlan-10 al suelo:


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Grotesco empieza a ser el hilo principal de la guerra.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Como os habéis dedicado a bloquear a gente en el otro hilo porque no llevábamos la misma dirección en cuanto a la guerra, se ha creado este hilo. Ahora que apenas hay movimiento en ese otro hilo chincheteado pues os pasáis por aquí. Que por mi genial ver la opinión de otros, pero venir a creerse mejores y tal, pues mira, tira con los 178k€ de @Zhukov perdidos en la bolsa rusa.



No me creo mejor que nadie. Mi posicion es que esta guerra no es la nuestra y yo no he ignorado a nadie en el otro que viniera a opinar, solo a los subnormales que traian gore de soldados muertos o directamente vinieran con insultos. Si es precisamente por ello que he entrado, el hilo de chincheta es igual de camara de eco que este, pero en vez de propaganda ucraniana con propaganda rusa de RT y de cualquier cosa que publiquen en Telegram desde siberia, también se ha hecho infumable.


----------



## Chaplin (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> En VOX hay bastantes antiputin, y por ende antirrusos, declarados.



Y también hay bastantes proputins, por lo que ponían los miembros de VOX en sus tuits.








Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin


Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido




contrainformacion.es


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

*La prensa rusa dice que se vio un avión USA cerca del crucero Moskva en llamas. *






__





La prensa rusa dice que se vio un avión USA cerca del crucero Moskva en llamas. Casus belli. Llaman "cerca" a estar a 70km, sobre Rumania


Esto se pone feo. Se preparan para 1/ Admitir que fueron misiles? 2/ Acusar a EEUU? Alguien duda que los aviones de USA están dando tropecientos mil datos s los ucranianos? Pero tranquilos, la prensa rusa dirá lo que Putin quiera que diga. Y ahí se verá que es lo que piensa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Truñov nunca deja de sorprendernos, nunca. "el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace" dice nuestro hezperto de cabecera. ¿Como se explica enviar un ataud flotante lleno de bujeros tapados con esparadrapo? ¿No quedamos en que estábamos ante la 2° o 3° potencia militar mundial? Un tocomocho es lo que es ese ejército. "no tiene importancia", menudos huevos.



Desde mi posición de Hezperto en sicología aplicada, en ese personaje observo un ejemplo de libro de disonancia cognitiva. Cuanto más se vea que la realidad se separa de sus ideas, en vez de reevaluar su sistema de pensamiento, más alocadas se volverán sus explicaciones.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La prensa rusa dice que se vio un avión USA cerca del crucero Moskva en llamas. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pilotado por un judío y un alien!

Qué avión¿ (porque había una llamada de socorro)

Qué es cerca?

Edito después de leer la noticia. pues si era un Poseidón tiene capacidad para cargarse ese y media flota más si se pone


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Doritov dijo:


> En nuestra dirección (el frente Izyum), hay cada vez más combates de armas ligeras a corta distancia. El enemigo es finalmente visible y la guerra está pasando de la fase de intercambios constantes de ataques de artillería al modo que todos conocen de los reportajes de televisión y las películas.
> 
> *En general, es más interesante cuando el enemigo está cerca, la adrenalina aumenta y te das cuenta de que está a la distancia a la que puedes golpearlo personalmente.*
> 
> ...



Menudo flipado. Escena de "Sin novedad en el frente", con el mariscal Doritov explicándole a los chicos las bondades de la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No me creo mejor que nadie. Mi posicion es que esta guerra no es la nuestra y yo no he ignorado a nadie en el otro que viniera a opinar, solo a los subnormales que traian gore de soldados muertos o directamente vinieran con insultos. Si es precisamente por ello que he entrado, el hilo de chincheta es igual de camara de eco que este, pero en vez de propaganda ucraniana con propaganda rusa de RT y de cualquier cosa que publiquen en Telegram desde siberia, también se ha hecho infumable.



Discrepo. La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra de civilizaciones por tanto si que nos afecta.
1) La urss/Rusia, ya se ha demostrado que es lo mismo, tiene como fin la expansión al oeste continental.
2) La expansión está produciéndose también en el norte de Africa: Siria, Libia, Mali.
3) España al ser miembro de la Otan está al tanto de los movimientos y participando en las misiones de contención en los países del Este.
Evidentemente que nos afecta y mucho. Atención a Mali.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Discrepo. La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra de civilizaciones por tanto si que nos afecta.
> 1) La urss/Rusia, ya se ha demostrado que es lo mismo, tiene como fin la expansión al oeste continental.
> 2) La expansión está produciéndose también en el norte de Africa: Siria, Libia, Mali.
> 3) España al ser miembro de la Otan está al tanto de los movimientos y participando en las misiones de contención en los países del Este.
> Evidentemente que nos afecta y mucho. Atención a Mali.



Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.

Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Mi contribución al hilo, la forma de hablar es rara pero sud análisis de las estrategias y tácticas es muy bueno:



Su forma de hablar es rara porque es un catalán afincado en Brasil.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.
> 
> Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.



El bando está elegido por todos los españoles en referéndum, aquí no hay ninguna expectativa.
Italia y EEUU tienen su propia política exterior y tienen la mala costumbre de no consultarnos nada.
Marruecos es del bando otan en contraposición a Argelia que es bando Rusia, y las relaciones se han solventado reconociendo el Sáhara como marroquí, porque de otra forma era dar alas al Frente Polisario, bando Rusia.
Las sanciones tienen como objeto no financiar la expansión rusa; su industria de armas está paralizada; a mucha gente y muchas naciones se les ha caído el sombrajo y se han dado cuenta de las intenciones de Rusia que son las mismas que las de la urss, como por ejemplo en la guerra civil española.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.
> 
> Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.



El problema es de Antonio, que la cabeza le va justa para la política interna y las medianías que tiene en el bobierno tampoco dan para mucho, Italia está conectada por gasoducto con Argelia y encima más cerca de centroeuropa así que no veo como Argelia le iba a tener que reír la gracia, este menguado se cree que todos son como él.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.
> 
> Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.



Las cosas pueden ser más complicadas de lo que uno cree. Ayer lowfour puso esto:



lowfour dijo:


> En reddit hay conspiranoias de que Putin ha lanzado esta guerra porque se le estaban sublevando los enanos y necesitaba liarla para poder empezar a cargarse gente a su alrededor. Pero uno ha contestado con esto, la verdadera razón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tiene toda la lógica geopolítica: Ucrania se quiere acercar a Europa, y alejarse de Rusia geopolíticamente. De repente aparece gas en sus aguas en 2012, y a Putin se le ocurre que son suyas por sus santos cojones. Esas reservas de gas son tan enormes que 1) dan para el abastecimiento al 100% de Ucrania y 2) dan para que Ucrania venda gas a Europa (esto es, Alemania) y se afloje el yugo que Putin tiene sobre los teutones.

Los prorrusos siempre hablan de que la guerra empezó en 2014, como si viniese de la nada, una ocurrencia de los Ucranianos que se volvieron locos en ese año. Sin embargo, echando la vista atrás solo hasta 2012 ya aparecen nuevas piezas para encajar en el puzzle.

¿Está USA montando esta guerra únicamente para echarse unas risas a costa de los europeos? Es bastante dudoso. Aunque a USA no le interesa una Europa más fuerte que ellos, le interesa que Europa sea la segunda región más fuerte/rica del mundo, y le interesa que sea todo lo independiente que pueda de Rusia. La prioridad de USA ahora mismo es mandar a los rusos a la caverna. Una Europa débil sería devorada por los rusos, y sumando esos rusos fortalecidos con los chinos el poder hegemónico de los USA sería puesto en duda. No se, a mí el relato de que esto es algo que los USA han montado en Ucrania para debilitar a Europa me parece muy flojo, muy lleno de lagunas e inconsistente con la historia reciente.

Por otro lado, no olvidemos de que es Rusia quien ha agredido. Incluso dando por bueno el relato de "todo empezó en 2014", la primera anexión sería Crimea. A los USA podrías acusarlos de promover cosas como el Euromaidan (y con pinzas), e incluso así no veo como el Euromaidan es algo que debilite a Europa, si fue un movimiento para defender el acercamiento de Ucrania a la UE, y su alejamiento de Rusia (con el gas mencionado antes de fondo). Otro de los muchos agujeros en la teoría "USA con esto quiere debilitar Europa".

En cambio un relato en el que Rusia quiere anexarse Ucrania, o al menos los nuevos yacimientos de gas, y que quiere seguir manteniendo a Alemania dependiente de su gas, es mucho más compatible con todos los hechos que llevamos viviendo los últimos 10 años: anexión de Crimea, crear un avispero en el Donbás, intento de tumbar el gobierno para poner un títere y ahora intentar al menos quedarse con la zona gasística. En esta segunda versión los USA no están interesados en una Rusia tan fuerte respecto de Europa. Si realmente tuviesen ese interés, se pondrían de perfil como China, y les dejarían hacer.


----------



## Wein (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.
> 
> Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.



que puñalada? Italia comprá más gas a Argelia para sustituir al ruso pero no le quita nada a España. O se ha parado el gasoducto marino de argelia a Almeria? Claro si leeis al Turiel que dice que Argelia está en peak gas pues sí, pero argelia tiene gas de sobra y además tambien llega gas de otros países del sur de Argelia.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El buque insignia de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro, Moskva, intercepta con éxito dos misiles antibuque ucranianos Neptune



Estos de Sputnik_Not...


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Estos del Pravda son muy "listos". Niegan la mayor pero entre líneas informan que los ucranianos alegan que fueron misiles desde la costa. Los demás diarios ni siquiera de atreven a eso.

Y hacen preguntas sobre por qué no habrían funcionado las defensas antimisiles.



"14 de abril de 2022 12:56 p. m.
Incendio en el crucero "Moscú": qué pasó con el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa
Qué podría pasar en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, del que la tripulación fue evacuada por un incendio a bordo

El Ministerio de Defensa comentó la información sobre la emergencia a bordo del crucero de misiles Moskva de manera militar con moderación: “Como resultado del fuego, la munición detonó. El barco resultó seriamente dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada por completo. Se están estableciendo las razones del incidente".

Por qué, podría haber ocurrido un incendio a bordo del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.



En primer lugar, por un cortocircuito banal o "factor humano". Los expertos notan la imperfección del sistema de extinción de incendios en el barco, que se encargó en la URSS, en 1982. Al final, el incendio del único crucero portaaviones de Rusia , el Almirante Kuznetsov, también se produjo sin la participación del enemigo. Y en el "Moskva", que realizó misiones de combate en el Mar Negro, también había municiones completas a bordo. Por lo tanto, se decidió retirar a la tripulación para salvar la vida de los marineros.

Las autoridades ucranianas, por supuesto, están celebrando la gran victoria (victoria en ucraniano), compitiendo entre sí alegando que el crucero fue atacado por sus fuerzas. Pero aquí las versiones divergen. *Ñ*

*Algunos dicen que Moskva fue atacado desde la costa por un misil antibuque Neptune de fabricación ucraniana. Otros, que el ataque fue de un avión con un misil guiado por radar.*

Sin embargo, Ucrania ha poseído durante mucho tiempo misiles occidentales que podrían alcanzar nuestro crucero. Por ejemplo, el 19 de enero de 2021, un avión de transporte militar C-40 Clipper de EE. UU. (pintado para parecerse a la aviación civil) entregó en secreto un lote de contenedores con carga especial a Odessa. En el momento de la descarga se encontraban en funcionamiento sistemas de interferencia activa.

Según mis fuentes en los servicios especiales, los contenedores contenían misiles antibuque Penguin, que anteriormente estaban en servicio con Noruega.

En febrero de este año, 2 semanas antes del inicio de la operación especial, el embajador de Ucrania en Londres se jactó de que el Reino Unido también suministraría misiles antibuque a Kiev. Ya después del inicio del conflicto, Washington también anunció intenciones de darle a Zelensky tales armas

*Esta es la cuestión de contra quién estamos luchando. Nuestro enemigo no son solo las tropas ucranianas y los batallones nacionales. Nos enfrentamos a toda la infraestructura de la OTAN, desde el reconocimiento espacial y aéreo hasta todo tipo de sistemas de combate, cuyos operadores (en el caso del crucero Moskva) eran muy posiblemente personas que no hablaban el idioma ucraniano.

La pregunta de por qué la defensa aérea no funcionó en Moskva, si fue un ataque con misiles, permanece abierta.*

Pero no hay duda de que ahora Kiev promoverá el estado de emergencia con el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro para ahogar las noticias sobre la rendición de miles de infantes de marina ucranianos y sobre la inminente caída de Mariupol. La propia Ucrania perdió su flota en los primeros días de la operación especial. Y su buque insignia, "Sagaydachny", fue inundado por los propios ucranianos en el puerto de Nikolaev. Para que Rusia no lo consiga.

Para la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva es, por supuesto, una pérdida significativa. Si será posible volver a ponerlo en servicio y cuándo es una pregunta abierta.

El Ministerio de Defensa hasta el momento solo ha informado de que el barco está a flote , no se ha hundido. Se han detenido las explosiones de municiones, se ha localizado el fuego, el equipo principal del cohete no ha sufrido daños. "Moskva" está siendo remolcado al puerto para su inspección.











Крейсер Москва, что случилось, причина пожара, последние новости на 14 апреля 2022 года


Что могло случиться на флагмане Черноморского флота, с которого из-за пожара на борту эвакуировали экипаж




www.kp.ru


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Ostia, no se si la traduccion es fiel pero si parece que dicen eso.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Los rusos dicen que no se ha hundido y ya no arde. Igual es que llamaron al Zurullov y les dio su método de hundirlo para apagar el fuego y reflotarlo luego.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Hay algún dato que confirme esto?

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que el fuego en el crucero Moskva ha sido contenido, las explosiones cesaron, la tripulación fue evacuada y el barco está siendo remolcado al puerto. También Peskov dice que Putin está al tanto de la situación con el barco.




lowfour dijo:


> En reddit hay conspiranoias de que Putin ha lanzado esta guerra porque se le estaban sublevando los enanos y necesitaba liarla para poder empezar a cargarse gente a su alrededor. Pero uno ha contestado con esto, la verdadera razón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa imagen es del libro de Rupert Russell "Price Wars"

Para mi esta claro que esto es una guerra de recursos estratégicos disfrazada con la excusa de nazis, drogadictos, etc


*Ucrania descubrió 2,3 billones de metros cúbicos de gas alrededor de Crimea en 2013*

Excluyendo las reservas de gas rusas en Asia, Ucrania tiene hoy la segunda mayor reserva probada de gas en Europa. A fines de 2019, las reservas probadas de Ucrania ascendían a 1,09 billones de metros cúbicos (el resto está por descubrir) de gas natural, solo superadas por los recursos explorados de Noruega con 1,53 billones de metros cúbicos. Sin embargo, estas vastas reservas de energía siguen estando en gran medida sin explotar.

A pesar de esta situación alentadora, Ucrania sigue dependiendo en gran medida de las importaciones de gas. Cuando la URSS comenzó la producción de gas a gran escala en Siberia Occidental en la década de 1970, gran parte del conocimiento y la capacidad relevantes en el sector de exploración y producción de gas soviético se transfirió de Ucrania a la República Soviética de Rusia y algunos otros estados de Europa del Este. Como resultado de este éxodo de experiencia, los recursos de gas restantes de Ucrania han permanecido subdesarrollados, en gran parte subexplotados y en parte inexplorados.

Hasta hace poco, el consumo anual medio total en Ucrania era de unos 29 800 millones de metros cúbicos (bcm). De la demanda total anual, se importan aproximadamente 14.300 millones de m3 . Por lo tanto, liberar sus reservas sin explotar proporcionará un futuro revolucionario para el sector del gas y el consumo de energía de Ucrania.

Según algunas estimaciones, para 2030 la UE importará alrededor del 90 % del gas que consume. Así, durante la próxima década, Bruselas se esforzará cada vez más por diversificar las fuentes y rutas de suministro de gas a Europa. En este contexto, los exportadores de gas más pequeños o incluso prometedores, como Ucrania, se vuelven más atractivos para los políticos en Bruselas: estos nuevos participantes en el mercado europeo reducirán la dependencia de la UE de los grandes actores en esta área, fortaleciendo así la posición negociadora de Europa.

A pesar del enorme potencial de los recursos energéticos de Ucrania, el desarrollo de las capacidades ucranianas requiere costos no triviales.

Las inversiones financieras en el sector energético de Ucrania son cada vez más atractivas. En los últimos años, Ucrania (a menudo bajo la presión del FMI) ha reducido gradualmente su intervención estatal distorsionadora en el mercado del gas. Kiev introdujo precios de mercado para la población y ya no otorga subsidios a todos los consumidores de manera indiscriminada. Este mercado interno relativamente nuevo debería hacer que la participación financiera en la producción y exploración de gas en Ucrania sea más atractiva de lo que ha sido en el pasado, y el clima de inversión mejorará una vez *que los mercados energéticos europeos se recuperen* de una probable contención global de la pandemia de COVID-19 *en 2021* . .

Fuente: The Forgotten Potential of Ukraine’s Energy Reserves









В Украине было обнаружено 2.3 трлн кубометров газа вокруг Крыма в 2013 году


Если исключить российские запасы газа в Азии, сегодня Украина занимает второе место по величине разведанных запасов газа в Европе. По состоянию на конец 2019 года разведанные запасы Украины составляли…




mayday.rocks







*El potencial olvidado de las reservas energéticas de Ucrania*


En los últimos años, el futuro del suministro energético europeo se ha convertido en un tema cada vez más geopolítico. Se ha vinculado cada vez más a cuestiones de seguridad, rutas de transporte de gas en competencia y relaciones continuamente tensas entre Ucrania y Rusia. A fines de 2019, Kiev concluyó un nuevo y beneficioso acuerdo de tránsito con Moscú para la transferencia de gas siberiano a la UE, en parte debido a las nuevas sanciones de EE. UU. contra los proyectos de gasoductos en alta mar de Rusia. Este acuerdo de 5 años actualmente asegura el uso continuo de una parte del gran sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania, y mientras el gasoducto Nord Stream II de Gazprom a través del Mar Báltico no avance, el sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania tendrá alguna perspectiva, uso e ingresos.

Sin embargo, estos conocidos enfrentamientos y negociaciones sobre las diferentes rutas del suministro de gas ruso a la UE desviaron la atención del potencial de las propias reservas de gas y petróleo de Ucrania, así como de las instalaciones de almacenamiento asociadas. Los considerables recursos naturales en la esfera energética de Ucrania siguen estando poco explorados e infrautilizados en la actualidad, a pesar de que su uso podría impulsar el crecimiento económico no solo en el sector energético, sino también en otras industrias del país.

*Potencial sin explotar*

Excluyendo las reservas de gas de Rusia en Asia, Ucrania tiene hoy la segunda mayor reserva de gas conocida en Europa. A fines de 2019, las reservas conocidas de Ucrania ascendían a 1,09 billones de metros cúbicos de gas natural, solo superadas por los recursos conocidos de Noruega de 1,53 billones de metros cúbicos. Sin embargo, estas enormes reservas de energía siguen estando en gran parte sin explotar. Hoy, Ucrania tiene una baja tasa anual de uso de reservas de alrededor del 2 por ciento. Además, una exploración más activa puede generar campos de gas no descubiertos anteriormente, lo que aumentaría aún más el volumen total de los depósitos de Ucrania.

A pesar de esta situación esperanzadora, Ucrania todavía depende sustancialmente de las importaciones de gas. Cuando la URSS comenzó la extracción de gas a gran escala en Siberia occidental en la década de 1970, gran parte de la experiencia y la capacidad relevantes en el sector de la exploración y producción de gas soviético se transfirieron de Ucrania a la república soviética rusa y algunos otros estados de Europa del Este. Como resultado de esta fuga de experiencia, los recursos de gas restantes de Ucrania han permanecido insuficientemente desarrollados, en gran parte infrautilizados y en parte inexplorados.

Hasta hace poco, el consumo anual promedio total de Ucrania ascendía a aproximadamente 29,8 mil millones de metros cúbicos (bcm). De toda esta necesidad anual, aproximadamente 14,3 bcm son importaciones. Por lo tanto, desbloquear sus reservas no utilizadas proporcionaría un futuro revolucionario para el sector del gas y el consumo de energía de Ucrania.

El desarrollo decidido de los recursos ucranianos ya explorados y accesibles podría resultar en un aumento sustancial de la producción de gas de Ucrania. El impulso no solo permitiría al país cubrir completamente sus necesidades de gas doméstico, sino que también haría que Ucrania fuera en gran medida autosuficiente desde una perspectiva energética. En el mejor de los casos, el aumento de la producción podría incluso permitir que Ucrania comience a exportar gas hacia oa través de los estados europeos vecinos. Esto sería factible porque el importante sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania significa que ya existe la infraestructura necesaria para traer grandes cantidades de gas a la UE.

Según algunas estimaciones, la UE importará alrededor del 90 por ciento del gas que consume para 2030. Así, durante la próxima década, Bruselas estará cada vez más ansiosa por diversificar los orígenes y las rutas del suministro de gas europeo. En este contexto, los exportadores de gas más pequeños o incluso potenciales como Ucrania se vuelven más atractivos para los responsables políticos en Bruselas: estos nuevos participantes en el mercado europeo reducirían la dependencia de la UE de los grandes actores en el campo, fortaleciendo así la posición negociadora europea.

A pesar del enorme potencial de las reservas de energía de Ucrania, existen costos no triviales para desarrollar las capacidades de Ucrania. Según un estudio de evaluación realizado por el Instituto Ucraniano para el Futuro, la transformación de Ucrania en un consumidor de energía autosuficiente y exportador potencial requeriría una cantidad de inversiones de aproximadamente 19 500 millones de USD. De esta cantidad, se necesitan alrededor de US$3.500 millones para desarrollar campos de gas y construir oleoductos, US$14.000 millones tendrían que invertirse en la extracción de petróleo y US$2.000 millones se destinarían a la refinación de petróleo.

El tamaño total de la inversión necesaria para lograr el objetivo de la independencia energética total constituye una cantidad considerable en comparación con el presupuesto estatal y el PIB relativamente pequeños de Ucrania. Sin embargo, la suma solo equivale a los costos aproximados de las importaciones actuales de energía de Ucrania en un lapso de dos a tres años. Por lo tanto, el costo absoluto relativamente alto se amortizaría rápidamente.

Además, la inversión financiera en el sector energético de Ucrania es cada vez más atractiva. Durante los últimos años, Ucrania (a menudo bajo la presión del FMI) ha reducido gradualmente las intervenciones gubernamentales distorsionadoras en el mercado del gas. Kyiv ha introducido precios de mercado para los hogares y ya no otorga subsidios a todos los consumidores de manera indiscriminada. Este mercado interno relativamente nuevo debería hacer que el compromiso financiero en la producción y exploración de gas de Ucrania sea más atractivo que en el pasado, y el clima de inversión mejorará una vez que los mercados energéticos europeos se recuperen tras una probable contención global de la pandemia de COVID-19. en 2021.

*El camino por delante*

El sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania seguirá desempeñando un papel clave para el futuro del sector energético de Ucrania. Ucrania tiene una de las infraestructuras de transporte de gas más desarrolladas y completas de cualquier país del mundo, tanto en términos de entregas nacionales como de instalaciones de exportación. El sistema de tránsito de gas de Ucrania constituye una herencia de la expansión energética soviética a Europa, como resultado parcial de la _Neue Ostpolitik alemana_(Nueva Política del Este) de la década de 1970. Durante mucho tiempo, Ucrania sirvió como el principal corredor para la transferencia de gas soviético y luego ruso, así como de Asia Central a numerosos estados europeos. El uso actual de esta capacidad es mucho menor que hace una década debido a la finalización del primer oleoducto Nord Stream en 2012, la creciente introducción de recursos de energía renovable y la recesión económica actual; sin embargo, las estaciones compresoras y los gasoductos de Ucrania todavía están listos para ser utilizados y tienen una capacidad significativa más allá del mero suministro de gas ruso o turkmeno a la UE.

Una parte importante de la infraestructura de gas multidimensional de Ucrania son las enormes instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas que controla el país. Las capacidades ucranianas para almacenar gas natural, utilizadas solo parcialmente, ascienden a más de 31 bcm . Si se explota completamente, Ucrania hipotéticamente podría agregar casi un tercio a los aproximadamente 100 bcm de espacio de almacenamiento que los estados miembros de la UE tienen actualmente en su conjunto. Así, no sorprende que la consultora energética Wood Mackenziesugirió recientemente que Ucrania tiene la clave para la crisis actual de almacenamiento de gas de Europa. Como resultado de la pandemia de COVID-19, los precios mundiales del gas se desplomaron, pero las instalaciones de almacenamiento de la UE no tienen espacio suficiente para aprovechar al máximo la situación. Para aliviar las preocupaciones extranjeras sobre invertir en Ucrania, el país adoptó algunas enmiendas a las leyes y directivas pertinentes a fines de 2019, modificaciones regulatorias que deberían facilitar a las empresas extranjeras el uso de la capacidad de almacenamiento disponible. En respuesta, durante los primeros nueve meses de 2020, las empresas energéticas extranjeras bombearon 7,9 bcm de gas a Ucrania para su almacenamiento, una cantidad varias veces mayor que el volumen de gas extranjero almacenado en Ucrania durante todo el año 2019.

El hidrógeno es otro nuevo horizonte para la industria energética subdesarrollada de Ucrania. En la actualidad, varias empresas de distribución de gas están examinando las capacidades de los gasoductos de Ucrania con la esperanza de convertir parte de la infraestructura existente para entregar hidrógeno a sus clientes en el futuro. La UE ha identificado a Ucrania como un socio prioritario para la futura colaboración en el uso del hidrógeno para mejorar el suministro y la seguridad energética de la Unión.

Otra forma de energía de gran potencial en Ucrania es el biogás. Actualmente, el país tiene capacidad suficiente para producir alrededor de 10 bcm de biogás al año, un volumen que equivale aproximadamente a la cantidad de gas natural que Ucrania importa cada año. En vista del crecimiento actual del sector agrícola de Ucrania, su capacidad para producir biogás puede crecer aún más. Esta capacidad está bastante preparada para el futuro: la mezcla de biogás con hidrógeno genera biometano, una forma de energía respetuosa con el medio ambiente que no contiene dióxido de carbono.

Impulsar la producción nacional de gas natural, biogás, hidrógeno y biometano de Ucrania no solo reduciría o incluso eliminaría la dependencia ucraniana de las importaciones de energía. También crearía una rama nueva y potente orientada a la exportación en la economía de Ucrania, al mismo tiempo que proporcionaría impulsos para un mayor crecimiento en otros sectores. Al mismo tiempo, la UE se beneficiaría de una diversificación de sus fuentes de suministro de gas y de la obtención de un nuevo socio energético importante en sus inmediaciones. Además, dicha cooperación fortalecería los lazos económicos de Bruselas con Kiev y reduciría la necesidad de apoyo occidental para el estado ucraniano. Un desarrollo decidido de las reservas sin explotar de Ucrania en la producción, exportación y almacenamiento de energía sería de interés para todas las partes involucradas.









The Forgotten Potential of Ukraine’s Energy Reserves


A resolute development of Ukraine’s untapped reserves in the production, export and storage of energy would be in the interest of all sides involved.




hir.harvard.edu


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ostia, no se si la traduccion es fiel pero si parece que dicen eso.



No son capaces de tomar Karkhiv y pretenden llegar a Praga...


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Estos del Pravda son muy "listos". Niegan la mayor pero entre líneas informan que los ucranianos alegan que fueron misiles desde la costa. Los demás diarios ni siquiera de atreven a eso.
> 
> Y hacen preguntas sobre por qué no habrían funcionado las defensas antimisiles.
> 
> ...



Marear la perdiz con tal de no reconocer lo evidente. Han perdido el barco por un ataque de misiles antibuque.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Para mi esta claro que esto es una guerra de recursos estratégicos disfrazada con la excusa de nazis, drogadictos, etc



Tú me dirás: aparece gas en la zona sur, sureste, y de repente, antes de que pasen 12 meses, todos los oprimidos hablantes rusos, nazis, drogadictos y maricones de Ucrania se van a esa zona. Obviamente, Putin se ve obligado a intervenir para desnazificar, para evitar la entrada en la OTAN o para evitar la corrupción moral europea.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

EE.UU. acojonado por las últimas declaraciones de Putín repliega todos los efectivos aéreos en el Mar Negro como mis cojones morenos.

Ah, no! que aquí está la parejita a lo suyo


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los rusos dicen que no se ha hundido y ya no arde. Igual es que llamaron al Zurullov y les dio su método de hundirlo para apagar el fuego y reflotarlo luego.



no entiendo tanto esfuerzo, no habíamos quedados que les salía mas a cuenta hundirlo que mantenerlo a flote y que lo habían llevado para que los ucras hicieran tiro al blanco y gastaran cohetes?


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

Doritov dijo:


> A riesgo de ser yalodecíayoista, en discusiones anteriores decía que los cruceros rusos anticuados con los misiles en rampas de lanzamiento en cubierta eran más seguros que los buques modernos en los que se apilan todos juntos en silos porque así caben más. Hay más separación entre misiles y se puede evitar que se propague el incendio.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto los daños, pero llama la atención que un buque viejo y cuyo sistema anti incendios y medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes como se denunciaba durante años en medios rusos y que no había sido modernizado ha sufrido un incendio grave, varias explosiones, daños tan graves como para ordenar el abandono del barco, se ha quedado escorado lo que indica vía de agua, o inundaciones para evitar la explosión de la santabárbara, y se quedó al garete en un mar agitado. Y pese a todo se ha apagado el fuego y sigue a flote.
> 
> ...


----------



## el arquitecto (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Mi contribución al hilo, la forma de hablar es rara pero sud análisis de las estrategias y tácticas es muy bueno:






ostiah!! que igual rusia no tiene nukes, salvo alguna cosa...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

MAS COMBATIENTES QUE ESTABA LUCHANDO POR LOS NAZIS ZIONISTAS QUE HAN SECUESTRADO UCRANIA

POR SUERTE PARA TODOS AHORA AL MENOS ESTAN VIVOS Y QUIZAS TENGAN UN NUEVO COMIENZO

PRISIONEROS MARIPOL CREO. | NO SE SI MARINES UCRANIANOS NO NAZIS |

1.4M viewsedited LINK Apr 14 at 00:32


HAY UN PROBLEMA EN DONBASS: MÁS DE TRES MIL PRISIONEROS, ESO ES SOLO EL PRINCIPIO, ESTAMOS ESPERANDO NUEVAS LLEGADAS.





La caldera del Donbass "dará a luz" a otros* treinta mil como mínimo.* Si el enemigo es prudente, podrían ser hasta cincuenta mil 
La persuasión con el uso de la artillería es muy eficaz.
Tendremos que contar con la participación de Europa, porque tiene que alimentar a sus "guerreros de la luz".
¿O dejará Occidente a los soldados aliados en esta "sabrosa" situación? 
Necesitaban a estas personas para la guerra, pero como prisioneros de guerra, " que se vayan al infierno" ¿no?
video Apr 14 at 00:32





Veamos qué clase de amigos tiene la Ucrania moderna, cómo se comportará Occidente, ¿dará de comer a los presos o se limitará a exigir que los dejen ir? Creo que la LNRD debería aprobar leyes separadas para los presos (condiciones de reclusión, trabajo, distribución de primas y camino hacia la liberación).

No sé... Me gradué en una escuela que fue construida por prisioneros alemanes. Los niños siguen estudiando allí. ¡FUE HECHO INTELIGENTEMENTE!​


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

La que tienen liada ahora mismo no es ni normal




El NATO01 ha fuído repuesto por un italiano y se baja a la playa


----------



## Papa_Frita (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



¡Madre mía, madre mía! ¡Cómo están las cabezas!


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

El kamarada Doritov inventando autoestima una vez mas.

Que manera de quitarle hierro al asunto de la destruccion del buque insignia de Rusia.

Luego los rusos hunden alguna patrullera mierder ucraniana y le dedica 20 paginas.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024913
> 
> 
> ostiah!! que igual rusia no tiene nukes, salvo alguna cosa...



La verdad es que lo estaba pensando hoy cuando veía un publireportaje de esos rusos que ponen para fardar de barcos/submarinos... y de repente pues mostraban el lanzamiento de un misil barco-aire... y pensaba. Madre mía, primero se tiene que abrir la escotilla, luego la primera carga saca el pepino unos 10 metros por encima del barco, luego se enciende el segundo cohete y ya sale disparado hacia el objetivo, es decir que los servos de las aletas o lo que sea que usen para dirigirse deben funcionar perfectamente y todo orquestado con los ordenadores de navegación y tal. 

MENUDA MOVI. Que se lo pregunten al Elon Musk, que pierde cohetes de vez en cuando. 

El mantenimiento de esos sistemas debe ser complicadísimo para asegurarte de que en el momento que le das a disparar el misil la cosa funcione y no te fundan. Supongo que tendrán que reemplazar combustibles, hacer pruebas de todo tipo para asegurarse una disponibilidad del 98% o lo que sea porque eso no te puede fallar, especialmente si eres un caza y estás ahí dándolo todo contra un enemigo. 

Que alguien nos explique como va esto...


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Pero es que el Dugin ese habla en esos términos! Pero el tema es que el satanista es él!! De la wikipedia.

_In 1980, Dugin joined the "Yuzhinsky group", an avant-garde dissident group which dabbled in Satanism and other forms of the occult.[24][25] In the group, he was known for his embrace of Nazism which he attributes to a rebellion against his Soviet raising, as opposed to genuine sympathy for Hitler.[26] He adopted an alter ego with the name of "Hans Siever", a reference to Wolfram Sievers, a Nazi researcher of the paranormal.[27] Studying by himself, he learnt to speak Italian, German, French, English[28] and Spanish.[29] He also discovered the writings of Julius Evola in the V. I. Lenin State Library, and adopted the beliefs of the Traditionalist School.__[30]_

son un poco como los nazis, que tenían esa querencia por lo pagano y oculto.


----------



## The_unknown (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia está haciendo el ridículo perdiendo el moskva, a falta de confirmación.

Rusia ha demostrado estar 3 o 4 peldaños por debajo de países como Japón, Francia, o UK.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Rusia está haciendo el ridículo perdiendo el moskva, a falta de confirmación.
> 
> Rusia ha demostrado estar 3 o 4 peldaños por debajo de países como Japón, Francia, o UK.



rusia tiene " problemas " mas grandes que el barquito

entre 30.000 y 50.000 prisioneros potenciales 

ya puede la OTAN y preparando para bocadillos

por que haber como se mantiene a toda esta gente


----------



## Radiopatio (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

AHORA MAS QUE POLITICA

EMPIEZAN A HACER FALTA 

BOCADILLOS

ALOJAMIENTO

Y UN PLAN DE FUTURO PARA TODOS LOS QUE SALDRAN DE LAS CALDERAS 

PRO OTANICOS YA PODEIS EMPEZARA A PONER PASTA Y DONAR PARA LOS PRISIONEROS DE GUERRA ​


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Perdón?


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> > Doritov dijo:
> > A riesgo de ser yalodecíayoista, en discusiones anteriores decía que los cruceros rusos anticuados con los misiles en rampas de lanzamiento en cubierta eran más seguros que los buques modernos en los que se apilan todos juntos en silos porque así caben más. Hay más separación entre misiles y se puede evitar que se propague el incendio.
> >
> > Todavía no hemos visto los daños, pero llama la atención que un buque viejo y cuyo sistema anti incendios y medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes como se denunciaba durante años en medios rusos y que no había sido modernizado ha sufrido un incendio grave, varias explosiones, daños tan graves como para ordenar el abandono del barco, se ha quedado escorado lo que indica vía de agua, o inundaciones para evitar la explosión de la santabárbara, y se quedó al garete en un mar agitado. Y pese a todo se ha apagado el fuego y sigue a flote.
> > ...




Esta es la fragata USS Stark. Su desplazamiento es menos de la mitad que el Moskvá. La Stark recibió 2 impactos de sendos misiles Exocet (hasta donde yo sé, primos hermanos de los Neptune) y después de controlar los daños, fue reparada y siguió cumpliendo una honorable carrera los siguientes 12 años.












Huy perdón, en realidad voló en mil pedazos y lo que se vio posteriormente fue un doble fabricado en los astilleros de Jamaica para engañar a la prensa.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

La culpa de la invasión dicho por los ProPutin es de: 
- Zelenski por Nazi 
- Batallón Azov 
- EEUU 
- OTAN 
- Satán 
- Globalismo 
- Independencia del Donbas 
- Un señor de Huesca…


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Este es el nivel. CALLIIIIIIII, QUE CALLLIIIIII!!!

Mongolos mongoleando.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

Ojo los rusos vana a empezar a sacar ya sus nuevas armas, mucho mas potentes



>


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Esta es la fragata USS Stark. Su desplazamiento es menos de la mitad que el Moskvá. La Stark recibió 2 impactos de sendos misiles Exocet (hasta donde yo sé, primos hermanos de los Neptune) y después de controlar los daños, fue reparada y siguió cumpliendo una honorable carrera los siguientes 12 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMS sheffield, 5000 tn, 1 Exocet.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Mira @el arquitecto sobre el tema del mantenimiento de armas nucleares. Los yankis ya tienen problemas brutales. Ni hay documentación, ni algunas de las piezas siguen procedimientos... vamos, chatarra muy peligrosa. 

Te imaginas Rusia? Jajajaja, los de los camiones que se caen a cachos?









U.S. Faces Challenges Maintaining Aging Nuclear Arsenal


Investigation reveals flaws in tending to the nation’s most deadly weapons




time.com


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> HMS sheffield, 5000 tn, 1 Exocet.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024961



Mi favorito…


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> HMS sheffield, 5000 tn, 1 Exocet.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024961



USS COLE


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Mira @el arquitecto sobre el tema del mantenimiento de armas nucleares. Los yankis ya tienen problemas brutales. Ni hay documentación, ni algunas de las piezas siguen procedimientos... vamos, chatarra muy peligrosa.
> 
> Te imaginas Rusia? Jajajaja, los de los camiones que se caen a cachos?
> 
> ...



Extraño sería que los rusos no tuvieran algún accidente por falta de mantenimiento…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> HMS sheffield, 5000 tn, 1 Exocet.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024961



si pero estuvo 4 DIAS a flote ,,y no pudieron hacer nada por estar en medio de ninguna parte del atlantico sur


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mi favorito…



2 torpedos de la segunda guerra mundial...y es raro porque otros cruceros gringos de la misma epoca aguantaron a flote impactos de los long lance


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mi favorito…



Bueno, un torpedo no actúa igual que un misil, pero lo que esta Claro es que ante un misil impactado, el tema de si incendia o no el barco, si este compensa inundando al contrario, el control de daños es crucial. 

El USS stark recibió 2, uno parece no explotó, pero mató a 30 marineros o así, pero control de daños permitió seguir a flote. 
El Sheffield, 1 solo Exocet. 21 muertos, hundido. 

Lo de los rusos es un poco lo de siempre. 

No hay muertos, ni heridos, el barco se incendió solo, pero sigue bien y pronto volverá, a la lucha.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> HMS sheffield, 5000 tn, 1 Exocet.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024961



Esa no voló en mil pedazos, simplemente no pudieron controlar el fuego causado por el motor cohete del misil (la cabeza de guerra, si no recuerdo mal, no explotó) Cosas de la arquitectura naval británica de los 60 y 70.

Pero volar, como dice arriba nuestro "mariscal de referencia", no voló como si fuese un HMS Hood de la vida.

Ya puestos nos podemos retrotraer al Eilat, que tampoco voló como si fuera la torreta de un tanque ruso, simplemente recibir varios misiles con cabeza de 500 kgs!! cada uno hizo que se hundiese rápidamente.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Bueno, un torpedo no actúa igual que un misil, pero lo que esta Claro es que ante un misil impactado, el tema de si incendia o no el barco, si este compensa inundando al contrario, el control de daños es crucial.
> 
> El USS stark recibió 2, uno parece no explotó, pero mató a 30 marineros o así, pero control de daños permitió seguir a flote.
> El Sheffield, 1 solo Exocet. 21 muertos, hundido.
> ...



El impacto del Sheffield se manejó mal, pero estaba a tomar por culo en medio del Atlántico Sur y hace 40 años. 

El último párrafo está por ver. De momento parece repetición de propaganda de RT.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si pero estuvo 4 DIAS a flote ,,y no pudieron hacer nada por estar en medio de ninguna parte del atlantico sur





ELVR dijo:


> Esa no voló en mil pedazos, simplemente no pudieron controlar el fuego causado por el motor cohete del misil (la cabeza de guerra, si no recuerdo mal, no explotó) Cosas de la arquitectura naval británica de los 60 y 70.
> 
> Pero volar, como dice arriba nuestro "mariscal de referencia", no voló como si fuese un HMS Hood de la vida.
> 
> Ya puestos nos podemos retrotraer al Eilat, que tampoco voló como si fuera la torreta de un tanque ruso, simplemente recibir varios misiles con cabeza de 500 kgs!! cada uno hizo que se hundiese rápidamente.



Bueno, según otros testigos si explotó la cabeza.

El tema vendrá por lo que haya dentro.

El Sheffield que Santa Bárbara tenía?

• 1 Lanzadera doble misiles Sea Dart
• 1 cañón 114 mm Mk 8

El moskwa que lleva?
16 P-500 Bazalt
• 8 × 8 (64) S-300F Fort (SA-N-6 Grumble)
• 2 × 20 (40) OSA-MA (SA-N-4 Gecko) SR SAm
• 1 cañón doble AK-130 de 130 mm de doble propósito
6 cañones AK-630 gatling
• 2 RBU-6000


Como Pete lo de dentro.

Por cierto como este sin tripulación y no operativo, los remolcadores Irán protegidos por más buques, no vaya, a, ser que le metan otro misilazo.


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

MERCENARIO BRITANICO CAPTURADO 
"THE HAPPY DAYS " ARE OVER 





PRESENTA ALGUNA CONTUSION MENOR AUTO INDUCIDA POR LA ABSTIENNCIA SUBITA DE DORITOS Y CARBOHIDRATOS
QUE LE HA DEBIDO LLEVAR GOLPERSE CON ALGO EN UN ESTADO DE LOCURA TRANSITORIA

AUN ASI PARECE BIEN DE SALUD E INCLUSO OBSE
QUE NO ES POCO SABIENDO QUE A LOS MERCENARIOS NO LES AMPARA LEY ALGUNA

Aiden Eslyn - Britain Nottingham.
An English mercenary who fought on the side of the Nazis in Mariupol.

Many lost it, but we found it. An interesting interview is coming soon.

t.me/intelslava/25211

5.9K viewsApr 14 at 15:08
​


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Si


kenny220 dijo:


> Bueno, según otros testigos si explotó la cabeza.
> 
> El tema vendrá por lo que haya dentro.
> 
> ...



Si todos los destructores británicos de la época no tenían antiaéreos salvo un okerlinton de 20mm manual a borda .o sea menos armamento que una fairmile de la segunda guerra mundial..vamos se pensaron que los misiles lo pararian todo y tal..
después de las Malvinas todo destructor británico con cwis y cañones automáticosnde 30mm a bordas y hasta tíos con stingers


----------



## cienaga (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si todos los destructores británicos de la época no tenían antiaéreos salvo un okerlinton de 20mm manual a borda .o sea menos armamento que una fairmile de la segunda guerra mundial..vamos se pensaron que los misiles lo pararian todo y tal..
> después de las Malvinas todo destructor británico con cwis y cañones automáticosnde 30mm a bordas y hasta tíos con stingers



en realidad tenian un misil (llamado SeaCat) que con en cien lanzamientos solo tuvo un acierto, aunque los british decian que tenia un 40% de acierto
se demostro que no era asi


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tu eres jilipoyas o eres jilipoyas, superávit en rublos es como el superávit en bolívares de Venezuela
> 
> En su totalidad dice, una victoria de mínimos con una perdidas en máximos




¿Y para qué cojones me has citado a mi si no me has contestado? ¿O es que no sabías que poner?

Saludos.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Esta bien controlado.


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Abr 2022)

Dicen los rusos que dos helicópteros ucranianos han lanzado un ataque en la región rusa de Bryansk.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Bueno, según otros testigos si explotó la cabeza.
> 
> El tema vendrá por lo que haya dentro.
> 
> ...



He resaltado lo de los AK-630 porque es curioso, siendo los rusoviéticos pioneros en el uso de CIWS y el Moskvá llevando hasta 6 nada menos (los occidentales se dotan de uno o dos habitualmente) y resulta que son incapaces de detener un par de misiles subsónicos propulsados por turborreactor.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora los Rusos no se acercaran tanto a la costa


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Dicen los rusos que dos helicópteros ucranianos han lanzado un ataque en la región rusa de Bryansk.



Imposible, Rusia mantiene la superioridad aérea desde el primer día, además ha derribado el doble de helicópteros que poseía Ucrania.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Ya


ELVR dijo:


> He resaltado lo de los AK-630 porque es curioso, siendo los rusoviéticos pioneros en el uso de CIWS y el Moskvá llevando hasta 6 nada menos (los occidentales se dotan de uno o dos habitualmente) y resulta que son incapaces de detener un par de misiles subsónicos propulsados por turborreactor.



Ya. 

Y los tanques rusos llegarían al canal de la Mancha en 96 horas.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025026
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025027
> Esta bien controlado.



¿El Carrefour de Salamanca está abierto ?


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Si, Las comunicaciones cifradas en morse ya no se escuchan.
Hasta los mapas meteo los tenían cifrados en sus emisiones radio HF. 
Malegro, oiga!.

Qué difícil es discernir actualmente entre Putinianos y Pueblo Ruso... y qué triste la vorágine en que ha metido este tipo a los suyos.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿El Carrefour de Salamanca está abierto ?



Y el Leclerc. Ahora el jueves Santo también se abre.


----------



## Spieluhr (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya
> 
> Ya.
> 
> Y los tanques rusos llegarían al canal de la Mancha en 96 horas.



Y en 24 horas más:


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdón?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024940



Me cito para quedarme perplejo de que efectivamente era un helicóptero "ucraniano" despegando desde un aeropuerto en Ucrania









Гелікоптери Airbus Н125, що прибули до України в листопаді, поповнили Харківську окрему авіаційну ескадрилью ДПСУ (відео) | Defense Express


Два гелікоптери Airbus Н125 з бортовими номерами 61 та 62 "синій", що раніше мали тимчасову заводську реєстрацію F-WMXG і F-WTBC, відповідно, в четвер, 13-го січня 2022 року, прибули в аеропорт "Харків" та поповнили авіапарк Харківської окремої авіаційної ескадрильї Державної прикордонної служби...




defence--ua-com.translate.goog


----------



## el arquitecto (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Mira @el arquitecto sobre el tema del mantenimiento de armas nucleares. Los yankis ya tienen problemas brutales. Ni hay documentación, ni algunas de las piezas siguen procedimientos... vamos, chatarra muy peligrosa.
> 
> Te imaginas Rusia? Jajajaja, los de los camiones que se caen a cachos?
> 
> ...



yo es que creo que no tienen un mojón
aunque las instalaciones estén en marcha

lo dije medio en broma cuando se vio el dimitri-estado del ejército y amenazaron con nukes... esta gente le da al botón de las nukes y no sale ni una o les explota dentro del silo o vete a saber


de todos modos, en submarinos y tal, alguna capacidad nuclear tienen seguro, pero los 6000 pepinos, ni de coña

el desarme nuclear iba de esto, de que no se puede mantener el arsenal ahí parado

aunque vete a saber con los putos rusos, mira lo que dice la revista
A big part of the problem is that the U.S. hasn’t built a new nuclear weapon since 1990. 

así que lo mismo no tienen 6000 pepinos viejos, pero los rusos han creado 40-50 nuevos y esos sí están en "garantía"

pero aparte de eso, el presupuesto de defensa usa gasta casi tanto como el total del presupuesto en defensa ruso solo en mantenimiento de nukes, los rusos no pueden tener más de 100 operativas (a ojo, pero joder, 6000 ni de blas, y menos con la corrupción que se gastan, que no tienen ni para móviles encriptados)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo es que creo que no tienen un mojón
> aunque las instalaciones estén en marcha
> 
> lo dije medio en broma cuando se vio el dimitri-estado del ejército y amenazaron con nukes... esta gente le da al botón de las nukes y no sale ni una o les explota dentro del silo o vete a saber
> ...



Hay que renovar el combustible nuclear cada 10 años.


----------



## el arquitecto (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos y sus cosas:
> 
> *She had been operating in relatively predictable patterns in the Northern Black Sea*



venga-no-me-jodas


----------



## el arquitecto (14 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hay que renovar el combustible nuclear cada 10 años.



sí, claro, y cambiarle las pilas al reloj, que se sulfatan


----------



## el arquitecto (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La prensa rusa dice que se vio un avión USA cerca del crucero Moskva en llamas. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

pero no fue un accidente?? en qué quedamos?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (14 Abr 2022)

El paquismo de las fuerzas armadas rusas es de nivel Dios, pero con mayúsculas... cosas veredes...


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> venga-no-me-jodas



Otro tocado?


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha destruido más equipo militar ruso que el que poseen algunos países europeos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿El Carrefour de Salamanca está abierto ?




Sí, ojo con esas cosas...recortar está para algo.


----------



## javac (14 Abr 2022)

Genial el comentario, pero para que el mundo se destruya, con tirar 5-10, te vale.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, ojo con esas cosas...recortar está para algo.



Coñe, no soy un bot, y cualquiera viendo mis mensajes sabe que soy mesetarío y de salamanca.



Y hombre no me pasa como al catalán ese que tenía abierto porno scat japonés.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> en realidad tenian un misil (llamado SeaCat) que con en cien lanzamientos solo tuvo un acierto, aunque los british decian que tenia un 40% de acierto
> se demostro que no era asi



Si como cunado la usaf dijo que con los misiles sus cazas no haría falta tener cañón.. y en Vietnam les demostraron lo equivocados que estaban


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

Según la inteligencia, los "reclutas" rusos reciben chalecos antibalas retirados del servicio. El "Segundo Ejército del Mundo" viaja a Ucrania con chalecos antibalas oxidados con tela podrida. No abandonan a los suyos, sino que les proporcionan basura inservible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Luego decimos de los rusos pero los americanos te montan un vuelo Alemania-Noruega y mira donde acaba


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> ¡Madre mía, madre mía! ¡Cómo están las cabezas!



El país más borracho, sidoso, abortista, drogadicto, pedrastra y criminal del planeta, acusando a otros de satanistas. Manda huevos


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

Los barcos rusos que estaban cerca del crucero Moskva en el norte del Mar Negro se han movido hacia el sur, a aproximadamente 80 millas náuticas de la costa: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y para qué cojones me has citado a mi si no me has contestado? ¿O es que no sabías que poner?
> 
> Saludos.



No era por usted, fue un error.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

el mosca era el curcero con mejores defensas antiaereas, imaginate las del resto



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los barcos rusos que estaban cerca del crucero Moskva en el norte del Mar Negro se han movido hacia el sur, a aproximadamente 80 millas náuticas de la costa: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Y un enlace curioso con 

" Información sobre la adopción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por año, según el "Libro Blanco" del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania (marcado con un asterisco: "*"), órdenes del Ministerio de Defensa, así como otras fuentes oficiales ( notas numeradas (en las que se puede hacer clic)) "









[ОВТ] прийняття на озброєння ЗС України


авіація, автомобілі, арсенал, військова техніка, зброя, зв'язок, ЗСУ, морське озброєння,




www-ukrmilitary-com.translate.goog


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Dicen los rusos que dos helicópteros ucranianos han lanzado un ataque en la región rusa de Bryansk.



La superioridad aérea de LA HORDA


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según la inteligencia, los "reclutas" rusos reciben chalecos antibalas retirados del servicio. El "Segundo Ejército del Mundo" viaja a Ucrania con chalecos antibalas oxidados con tela podrida. No abandonan a los suyos, sino que les proporcionan basura inservible.



Hoyga, que las cosaj buenaj hay que pagarlaj! A ver de donde te crees que salen esos barcos tan macarras y tan grandes!


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los barcos rusos que estaban cerca del crucero Moskva en el norte del Mar Negro se han movido hacia el sur, a aproximadamente 80 millas náuticas de la costa: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.



Es para evitar que se incendien con un cigarrillo a bordo, claro está.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

De la Wikipedia, y los milicos rusos.

In March 2013, Defence Minister Sergey Shoygu promised that all army quarters would have showers by the end of the year.[61


Quizás para 2022 les habían prometido tener lavadoras


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)

La televisión estatal rusa nos explica porqué la operación especial se esta "alargando un poco..." Resulta que se convirtió en Tercera Guerra Mundial







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

Tropas canadienses desplegadas en Polonia en misión humanitaria. Poco a poco la OTAN se esta posicionando y preparando


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según la inteligencia, los "reclutas" rusos reciben chalecos antibalas retirados del servicio. El "Segundo Ejército del Mundo" viaja a Ucrania con chalecos antibalas oxidados con tela podrida. No abandonan a los suyos, sino que les proporcionan basura inservible.



En 2013 les prometieron duchas en los cuarteles. 
In March 2013, Defence Minister Sergey Shoygu promised that all army quarters would have showers by the end of the year.[61


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Mucho movimiento aéreo


Sin duda, hoy es el día con más actividad de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa desde que comenzó el conflicto. 


1. Today´s RuAF movements: -RuAF Tupolev Tu-134AK RA-65729 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-204-300 RSD76 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-96-300 RSD73 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-214PU RSD75 airborne command post -RuAF Ilyushin Il-62M RA-86496 -Russian Navy Tupolev Tu-154M RF-85856 

2.-RuAF Force Tupolev Tu-154 RA-85843 -RuAF Force Ilyushin Il-62M RA-86572 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-76MD RA-76713 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-76MD RA-78817 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-76MD RA-78838 -RuAF Antonov An-124 RFF8658 -RuAF Ilyushin IL76 RFF8654 -RuAf Tupolev Tu-214ON RF-64519

3. -RUAF Tu-134AK RA-65992 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-134AK RA-65992 -RuAF Antonov An-148-100E RA-61731 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-76MD RA-78838 -RuAf Tupolev Tu-154M RFF7672 -Russian FSB Tupolev Tu-154M RSD982


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tropas canadienses desplegadas en Polonia en misión humanitaria. Poco a poco la OTAN se esta posicionando y preparando



Parte será hasta verdad dado que Polonia se está haciendo cargo de los heridos ucras.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Son unos cachondos.


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

No se... parece que hay un guion?


El mapa muestra los "incidentes fronterizos" reclamados entre #Russia y #Ukraine en los últimos días. Múltiples ataques reclamados en o cerca de las fronteras. Rusia amenazó con atacar "los cuarteles generales de toma de decisiones en #Kyiv si continúan los ataques contra Rusia" y declaró una alerta terrorista intensificada en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania


Y justo ahora, RIA informa de otro incidente. Esta vez, el gobernador #Belgorod afirma que los bombardeos desde el lado de #Ukraine golpearon el pueblo de Zhuravlevka, dice que hay daños en los edificios residenciales. https://t.me/rian_ru/158777

"Los servicios especiales rusos están planeando una serie de ataques terroristas con minas y bombardeos de áreas residenciales. Así como ataques con misiles en la ciudad de #Belgorod o una de las ciudades de Crimea", dijo el jefe de #Ukrainian Inteligencia.




Vientos de cambio sobre planes secretos de atentados terroristas contra infraestructuras civiles
Tengo que pedirle que advierta sobre los riesgos terroristas ya bastante específicos para la infraestructura civil en Rusia.
Lo que ha cambiado: en Rusia (en general, de manera desigual de una región a otra), en lugar de una disminución del vandalismo en relación con los símbolos V y Z en automóviles/edificios, hay una tendencia creciente. Para que entiendan, el nivel de contrarresto ya ha llegado a las máximas capacidades de todos los departamentos, se están realizando investigaciones como en casos especialmente graves, nadie escatima esfuerzos y medios, las medidas de influencia van más allá de las legales (duras detenciones, tortura).
Existe el deseo (o la necesidad; esto ya es un acto de equilibrio verbal de las autoridades) de contrarrestar tal vandalismo al nivel de "contraterrorismo". El servicio estuvo involucrado en esto en su totalidad, aunque formalmente ni siquiera es nuestra jurisdicción. Y ahora necesitamos, por así decirlo, "arreglar la agenda".
Bajo el control de uno de los departamentos del Servicio, se ha iniciado la aplicación de los símbolos V y Z en edificios residenciales (si es posible, aislados) en regiones con un nivel particularmente alto de "vandalismo simbólico". Las áreas fronterizas en Crimea y Belgorod van por separado; allí harán un énfasis especial. Es precisamente sobre estos objetos que supuestamente se pueden infligir ataques de sabotaje (aunque me inclino a considerar esto como terrorismo directo) para aumentar el nivel de amenaza terrorista, preparación para la movilización encubierta (contratación masiva con reclutas y reservistas), etc.


*Wind of change о секретных планах терактов против гражданской инфраструктур*
СРОЧНО. Важно. Обращение Источника к жителям России и к сотрудникам региональных подразделений ФСБ о подготовке серии терактов. От: Wind of change Дата...
gulagu.net


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Menudo tapón jajaja.


----------



## Mr. Frost (14 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Semana negra para los fanboys putinianos.
> 
> Entre lo del barco y que el USD/rublo esta rebotando para arriba otra vez, se les ve bajos de moral.
> 
> Ya solo se aferran a Mariupol y a saber las perdidas que ha tenido ahi Rusia con tanto ataque frontal a las posiciones defensivas de Azov.



Dice la subnormal de Liusivaya que en la fábrica de Mariupol hay una base subterránea de la OTAN de 5 pisos hacia abajo llena de americanos.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando iba con mi tío que criaba guarros me acuerdo que les atizaba con la vara y enseguida iban el que recibía y el resto al fondo. 

Con la Horda, lo mismo, apiñaditos los barcos en el Sur del mar, que para ir al Norte hay que tener equipo o cojones y me da a mí que no... 

Cada uno a su sitio.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que 70 soldados rusos, incluidos muchos de los chechenos de Kadyrov, han muerto mientras patrullaban la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol y sus alrededores. Los soldados han sido disparados o apuñalados por células de la resistencia ucraniana durante las patrullas nocturnas.


----------



## elena francis (14 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El siguiente paso es DEMOLER EL PUENTE DE CRIMEA. Hay que ir contra LA HORDA a saco.



Como dije al principio de la guerra, ahora que los rusos están dentro, lo suyo sería dinamitar todos los puentes y carreteras que unen Ucrania con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y darles estopa hasta aniquilar al último ruso y checheno. Que no puedan escapar.


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

Putin's defence minister Sergei Shoigu has had 'massive heart attack'


Shoigu, Putin's right hand man and leader of the Russian army for a decade, was a mainstay in the early weeks of the war in Ukraine but recently disappeared from Kremlin briefings.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Yago debería tomarse un descanso:


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Menudo tapón jajaja.



Lo suple con los cojonazos que tiene.


----------



## elena francis (14 Abr 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Insisto, lo siento. Este tío ha sido abducido. Sea su cuenta o él personalmente por alguna razón (chantaje o lo que sea) Es que no es normal como era al principio en otros temas y como es ahora con lo de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024735



Es un fanático exacerbado cuyos delirios retroalimenta en el foro. El fenómeno es similar al sentimiento religioso y el mecanismo que lo desencadena es una psicosis neurótica. Confunde la realidad con sus delirios cuando está en fase maniaca, que es el caso.

Sus comparsas le siguen de la misma manera que los seguidores de cualquier secta siguen a su líder espiritual. Ausencia total de espíritu crítico y progresiva pérdida de contacto con la realidad.


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los más flipaos anti Rusia no se dan cuenta de que la capacidad de implicación y de endurecer las cosas por parte de Rusia es enorme
> 
> Si los ukros son listos harán como Finlandia hace décadas, asumir la pérdida y centrarse en construir un país donde se viva bien, mirando a Europa y no a Asia. No les veo esa capacidad, no son bálticos.



Los ucranianos y los rusos son genéticamente lo mismo, en cualquier caso los rusos estarán fanatizados por su querido "hombre fuerte".


----------



## pep007 (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que 70 soldados rusos, incluidos muchos de los chechenos de Kadyrov, han muerto mientras patrullaban la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol y sus alrededores. Los soldados han sido disparados o apuñalados por células de la resistencia ucraniana durante las patrullas nocturnas.



Ayer lo pensaba, si se te acaban las balas y no piensas rendirte...,
Que haces?
Encamisadas!!!


----------



## elena francis (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es el juicio básico. A ver, si se pone la cosa chunga y hay que elegir bando, pues toca cerrar con España sin mas historias, y por tanto con quienquiera sean sus aliados formales.
> 
> Pero es que por el otro lado USA quiere crujir economicamente la UE para revitalizar su economia, nos está haciendo la cama con Marruecos y nuestros "socios" de la UE parece que estan en un concurso de a ver quien nos jode más. La puñalada de Italia metiendose en la cama con Argelia aprovechando la cagada de nuestro subnormal de presidente, ha sido diplomaticamente un navajazo trapero en el peor momento.



Antonio es imbécil, y eso no es culpa nuestra. Sus votantes disfrutan su voto...los que no lo somos pues nos toca jodernos...

Viendo los socios que tiene Antonio no me extraña que le haga el vacío donde quiera que va....están financiados por Putin, y tenemos al enemigo dentro...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Ayer lo pensaba, si se te acaban las balas y no piensas rendirte...,
> Que haces?
> Encamisadas!!!



Los reciben con flores y vitores.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que 70 soldados rusos, incluidos muchos de los chechenos de Kadyrov, han muerto mientras patrullaban la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol y sus alrededores. Los soldados han sido disparados o apuñalados por células de la resistencia ucraniana durante las patrullas nocturnas.



Y eso en una ciudad pequeña y mas alejada del frente como Melitopol.
Las cifras de soldados rusos ajusticiados en Kherson donde ha habido mas represión rusa deben ser mucho más altas.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Putin's defence minister Sergei Shoigu has had 'massive heart attack'
> 
> 
> Shoigu, Putin's right hand man and leader of the Russian army for a decade, was a mainstay in the early weeks of the war in Ukraine but recently disappeared from Kremlin briefings.
> ...



Normal, tanto esfuerzo en dotar de duchas a todos los cuarteles rusos ha causado una fatiga extraordinaria en el mejor ministro de defensa de Rusia ever.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No era por usted, fue un error.




Era solo una pregunta retórica ya que me imaginaba que intentaste contestar a mi mensaje pero al no saber realmente que poner pues decidiste ignorarlo y contestar mejor a otros que no te pusieran en tantos aprietos como el mío pero se te olvidó borrarlo de la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 Abr 2022)

Perum ha sacado otro vídeo esta vez sobre el futuro económico de Ucrania y Rusia pero mayormente de Rusia.


----------



## paconan (14 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, no es un medio fiable que digamos


*El ministro de defensa de Putin 'sufre un gran ataque al corazón no por causas naturales'*
Sergei Shoigu supuestamente está 'fuera del juego' luego de la emergencia de salud y 'podría quedar discapacitado' si sobrevive, según Leonid Nevzlin.



Un ministro de defensa ruso ha sufrido un gran ataque al corazón que no fue el resultado de causas naturales, afirma un destacado oligarca ruso.

Sergei Shoigu, de 66 años, supuestamente está "fuera del juego" tras la emergencia sanitaria y "podría quedar discapacitado" si sobrevive, según el empresario Leonid Nevzlin.


El hombre de 52 años, enemigo de Vladimir Putin , agregó que el funcionario del gobierno se encuentra actualmente "en cuidados intensivos, conectado a los dispositivos", informa Mirror .

También afirma que 20 generales del Ministerio de Defensa han sido detenidos como parte de un caso de "corrupción" de 7.600 millones de libras esterlinas, con 150 oficiales del Servicio de Seguridad Federal (FSB) ya arrestados en relación.

El ex copropietario exiliado del gigante petrolero Yukos afirma que la noticia le fue transmitida por sus fuentes anónimas en Moscú, sin embargo, aún no se ha confirmado de forma independiente.


Una teoría podría ser que los posibles golpistas están siendo encerrados o incapacitados de otra manera.


El Sr. Nevzlin alegó en Facebook : “Shoigu está fuera del juego, puede quedar discapacitado si sobrevive.

“De repente tuvo un ataque al corazón masivo.


“Está en cuidados intensivos, conectado a dispositivos.


“Se rumorea que el ataque al corazón no pudo haber ocurrido por causas naturales”.

Ha habido rumores previos sobre los problemas cardíacos de Shoigu y también afirma que estaba fuera de la vista porque Putin le ordenó operar desde un búnker nuclear remoto en los Urales.

También ha habido informes de que Putin lo ha dejado al margen de la invasión después de que las fuerzas del Kremlin sufrieran grandes pérdidas.


Shoigu fue visto el 13 de abril en una videoconferencia con Putin y otros ministros sobre el desarrollo del Ártico.

Vestía traje y tomaba notas, evidentemente escribiendo las instrucciones de Putin.

No se le oyó hablar.


Sin embargo, ha habido dudas antes sobre si a veces se utilizan imágenes enlatadas en estas sesiones cuando se ve a Putin reuniéndose de forma remota con los ministros.

Nevzlin no dijo cuándo cree directamente que Shoigu tuvo un ataque al corazón.

Afirmó que todos los generales detenidos son del "cuartel general" en lugar de estar en el campo en Ucrania, pero no dio pruebas de tal detención masiva durante la guerra en Ucrania.


Nevzlin escribió: "Todo está claro aquí: la malversación total de fondos para la preparación de [tomar el liderazgo de Ucrania].

“Desde 2014, se han robado alrededor de $ 10 mil millones (USD) asignados por Putin para la preparación de la guerra relámpago”.

También se está llevando a cabo un caso penal contra el ex viceprimer ministro Arkady Dvorkovich, de 50 años, afirmó Nevzlin.


Y agregó: "Se espera que testifique contra sus colegas y amigos.

“Fuentes en el FSB dicen que si no llega a un acuerdo con la investigación, será trasladado a los centros de detención preventiva de Matrosskaya Tishina o Lefortovo”.

También indicó que el hombre que “inventó el putinismo” -el ideólogo Vladislav Surkov- ha sido detenido en Rusia y se encuentra bajo arresto domiciliario.


Los informes de esto surgieron ayer y se vio que Putin se volvió contra su círculo íntimo en medio de una crisis en la guerra y profundas divisiones en el Kremlin.

Él dijo: "Surkov bajo arresto domiciliario. Este es el mismo caso en el que 20 generales fueron arrestados".

Implica la supuesta desaparición de fondos destinados a allanar el camino para la guerra y tomar Ucrania fácilmente con la ayuda de los locales obedientes.


Nevzlin es un empresario, inversor y filántropo israelí nacido en Rusia.

Ocupó cargos de alto rango en Group Menatep y su subsidiaria, Yukos Oil Company.









Putin's defence minister 'suffers huge heart attack not from natural causes'


Sergei Shoigu is allegedly 'out of the game' following the health emergency and 'could be left disabled' if he survives, according to Leonid Nevzlin.




www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Son unos cachondos.












Putin Lukashenko like Rose and Jack Titanic movie


Funny lolcontent from StareCat.com - CLICK TO SEE!




starecat.com





falta meter esos fotogramas


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 Abr 2022)

Yago se ha tirado 20 minutos con el micro en mute lmao.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Ayer lo pensaba, si se te acaban las balas y no piensas rendirte...,
> Que haces?
> Encamisadas!!!



En España de eso sabemos un huevo.
Que le pregunten a los gabachos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> sí, claro, y cambiarle las pilas al reloj, que se sulfatan



no es coña marinera moskva.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Putin's defence minister Sergei Shoigu has had 'massive heart attack'
> 
> 
> Shoigu, Putin's right hand man and leader of the Russian army for a decade, was a mainstay in the early weeks of the war in Ukraine but recently disappeared from Kremlin briefings.
> ...



y no por causas naturales.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



El embolsador embolsado. Táctica para que detalle Zhukov.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (14 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Los ucranianos y los rusos son genéticamente lo mismo, en cualquier caso los rusos estarán fanatizados por su querido "hombre fuerte".



Que va, los ukros tienen mucha menos genética asiática que los rusos


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Un BOOOM de media tarde para antes de cenar:


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

En Donsesk está pasando algo y no parece bueno para los rusos:


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En Donsesk está pasando algo y no parece bueno para los rusos:



este tanque vale pasta! Cuanto estara valorado el moskva?

si se han llevado los otros barcos a 80 millas se acabo el sueño humedo de Odesa, ya no se sienten seguros!


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

No me acuerdo qué forero escribió que en Mariupol los ucras están cambiando sangre por tiempo de lo más valioso. Creo que fue el mejor comentario de lo que va de hilo y con lo que está pasando en Donesk se ve más claro.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Mi usano favorito ha vuelto con un buen hilo:


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me acuerdo qué forero escribió que en Mariupol los ucras están cambiando sangre por tiempo de lo más valioso. Creo que fue el mejor comentario de lo que va de hilo y con lo que está pasando en Donesk se ve más claro.



Un comentario con reminiscencias de Barbarroja (la ofensiva, no el emperador)


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que 70 soldados rusos, incluidos muchos de los chechenos de Kadyrov, han muerto mientras patrullaban la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol y sus alrededores. Los soldados han sido disparados o apuñalados por células de la resistencia ucraniana durante las patrullas nocturnas.



Dios santo, esta nutrición no la había experimentado desde una vez que fui a un buffet de Pizza Hut cuando tenía 16 años


----------



## At4008 (14 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> este tanque vale pasta! Cuanto estara valorado el moskva?
> 
> si se han llevado los otros barcos a 80 millas se acabo el sueño humedo de Odesa, ya no se sienten seguros!



No tengo ni idea de barcos, pero muy a ojo y con el palillo en la boca diría que construir otro barco como el Moskva debe costar más de 400 millones.


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de barcos, pero muy a ojo diría que construir otro barco como el Moskva debe costar más de 400 millones.



Yo diría que unos 700 kilos no te los quita nadie

Edito para incluirte un link a precio de material militar









Warship Costs


I am constantly struggling to find relevant costs of warships and auxiliaries when proposing defense alternatives for navies. Here is a Page specifically for this purpose, for my own reference, and…




newwars.wordpress.com





Las fragatas F100 son 600 kiletes. Un crucero debería ser más caro


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me acuerdo qué forero escribió que en Mariupol los ucras están cambiando sangre por tiempo de lo más valioso. Creo que fue el mejor comentario de lo que va de hilo y con lo que está pasando en Donesk se ve más claro.



Ese he sido yo y en Donesk harán lo mismo (opinión personal desde la barra del bar), esto es ponerse a la defensiva, desgastar al ejército ruso y contraatacar en algún otro teatro de operaciones una vez empiece la ofensiva rusa (eso sí sería fijar tropas por parte rusa aunque no las que los rusos quisieran) para lanzar un contraataque por dónde, ni idea, recuperar el margen occidental de Dnieper o ir a por todas a por Mauripol. Y a saber lo que harán los unos y los otros que en esta guerra ha habido muchas sorpresas.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

_La situación en Kaliningrado Konisberg es tan mala debido a las sanciones que sus 1 millón de residentes están atrapados en el enclave sin salida, los productos son incluso 5 veces más caros que en Polonia y las autoridades están regalando tierras para que la gente pueda plantar sus propias papas, etc._


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Los ucras ya no solo tiran a blindados con precisión, sino también a soldaditos rusos que van todos juntitos para morir como kamaradas.


----------



## El Mano (14 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, no es un medio fiable que digamos
> 
> 
> *El ministro de defensa de Putin 'sufre un gran ataque al corazón no por causas naturales'*
> ...



No se le ve tan mal al hombre:


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de barcos, pero muy a ojo y con el palillo en la boca diría que construir otro barco como el Moskva debe costar más de 400 millones.



Querían repararlo hace unos años, pero pasaron de hacerlo por falta de fondos. ¡Qué van a hacer otro!


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Insisto: Donesk está siendo Kiev-Sumy parte 2.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Ese he sido yo y en Donesk harán lo mismo (opinión personal desde la barra del bar), esto es ponerse a la defensiva, desgastar al ejército ruso y contraatacar en algún otro teatro de operaciones una vez empiece la ofensiva rusa (eso sí sería fijar tropas por parte rusa aunque no las que los rusos quisieran) para lanzar un contraataque por dónde, ni idea, recuperar el margen occidental de Dnieper o ir a por todas a por Mauripol. Y a saber lo que harán los unos y los otros que en esta guerra ha habido muchas sorpresas.



Crees que habrá ofensiva rusa?


----------



## terro6666 (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Era solo una pregunta retórica ya que me imaginaba que intentaste contestar a mi mensaje pero al no saber realmente que poner pues decidiste ignorarlo y contestar mejor a otros que no te pusieran en tantos aprietos como el mío pero se te olvidó borrarlo de la respuesta.
> 
> Saludos.



Más o menos, pero no fue por no saber que poner , me llamo la parienta


----------



## Papa_Frita (14 Abr 2022)

Antonov ucraniano por Rzeszow ahora mismo. Ha despegado de allí y parece que va hacia el oeste:

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Querían repararlo hace unos años, pero pasaron de hacerlo por falta de fondos. ¡Qué van a hacer otro!



Vamos si explotó una santa barbara más de un mes reparando fijo


----------



## pep007 (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En Donsesk está pasando algo y no parece bueno para los rusos:



Hombre! No haber puesto tantas Zetas....!!!!!


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Este tipo es una mina:


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Crees que habrá ofensiva rusa?



Tendrá que haberla ya que hijo de Putin necesita una victoria por nimia que sea, el problema ruso como ya le he indicado a Macnulty es que el tiempo perdido en una guerra, batalla u operación militar especial no se puede recuperar y además los ucranianos están atacando la logística rusa para retrasar la ofensiva ganando tiempo para desplegar los Switchblade (y entrenar al personal que los maneja) a los que habrá que estar muy atentos ya que será la primera vez que veremos el uso de drones en grandes cantidades ( se supone que más de 300 equipos con 10 drones por equipo) contra una fuerza acorazada (aunque yo iría a por la artillería y logística con los Switchblade 100) ahí podemos tener un atisbo de lo que serán las próximas guerras. Y también espero lo que dirá nuestro mariscal favorito de burbuja una vez empiece el baile.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras ya no solo tiran a blindados con precisión, sino también a soldaditos rusos que van todos juntitos para morir como kamaradas.



Más bien, les siguen para ver dónde están los vehículos camuflados.


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _La situación en Kaliningrado Konisberg es tan mala debido a las sanciones que sus 1 millón de residentes están atrapados en el enclave sin salida, los productos son incluso 5 veces más caros que en Polonia y las autoridades están regalando tierras para que la gente pueda plantar sus propias papas, etc._



Me alegra profundamente que los repugnantes invasores orcos de Konisberg disfruten del comunismo. A montar comunas y compartir patatas, que son sanísimas


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras ya no solo tiran a blindados con precisión, sino también a soldaditos rusos que van todos juntitos para morir como kamaradas.



Me da bastante pena joder, poned spoiler coño. Ahí debe haber al menos 4 árboles destrozados


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Un comentario con reminiscencias de Barbarroja (la ofensiva, no el emperador)



Es que en barbarroja la actuación óptima sería cambiar espacio por tiempo y contraatacar a los alemanes cuando su logística fallase y evitar los embolsamientos alemanes un poco al estilo de lo que hacen los ucranianos ahora.


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> este tanque vale pasta! Cuanto estara valorado el moskva?
> 
> si se han llevado los otros barcos a 80 millas se acabo el sueño humedo de Odesa, ya no se sienten seguros!





Y el dinero lo pueden pagar, pero ese crucero tardaron en construirlo unos dos años y medio. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## pep007 (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora entiendo la estrategia de Putin..., 









Vladímir Putin apuesta por la guerra de desgaste en Ucrania


El modelo militar del Kremlin se basa en el principio del desgaste. Es decir, en la idea de que Rusia puede resistir más y por más tiempo que cualquiera de sus adversarios.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de barcos, pero muy a ojo y con el palillo en la boca diría que construir otro barco como el Moskva debe costar más de 400 millones.



Lo que costó cada una de las 4 primeras F-100 fue 400 millones de euros y la quinta bastante más así que no creo que les salga rentable fabricar otro crucero. El sustituto quizá sea una fragata con los misiles bien juntitos en un VLS a pesar de la opinión en contra de cierto mariscal. Que a ver que piruetas dialécticas se sacará de la manga para adaptar la realidad a sus deseos.


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este tipo es una mina:



Es como nuestro @norcoreano pero en Putin y en inglés


----------



## ELVR (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Es que en barbarroja la actuación óptima sería cambiar espacio por tiempo y contraatacar a los alemanes cuando su logística fallase y evitar los embolsamientos alemanes un poco al estilo de lo que hacen los ucranianos ahora.



Al Padrecito no le gusta tu táctica, al Gulag que vas.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

*
El crucero Moskva se hundió mientras era remolcado en una tormenta,-Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia 

 *


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Lo han hundido los rusos para después reflotarlo , que no entendéis de tácticas de combate .


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Antonov ucraniano por Rzeszow ahora mismo. Ha despegado de allí y parece que va hacia el oeste:
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24



El otro día estaba dando otro viaje, a mi me da que tiene menos papeles que una perdiz pero si lo dejan volar...






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II







www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Confirmado, se ha hundido......



https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14383383?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=t.co&utm_referrer=t.co


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> * El crucero Moskva se hundió mientras era remolcado en una tormenta,-Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> *



Dime que no es verdad!


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por un incendio no se hunde un barco tan rápido, con dos misiles en la línea de flotación si.



Un impacto directo en la linea de flotación le podría haber producido un gran boquete, levantarlo varios metros, colapsar la estructura ya dañada por la fuerza de contrapeso entre proa y popa y a hacerle compañía a Nepturo haciendo inservibles los compartimentos estancos y los flotadores de patito 
Digo que ha colapsado porque al parecer dió la vuelta antes de hundirse.
Tremendo hostión apocalíptico.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Dime que no es verdad!


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Más sobre el maquiavélico Surkov, ahora detenido por su antiguo jefe, el que ha implementado las teorías post-modernas de intoxicación y agit-prop rusas.



Imaginemos que Putin dimite, se jubila o le entra un síncope.
Por qué se presume de que entrará uno mejor conociendo la actual élite rusa?
Joder qué miedo!


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

A mamarla:

_El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha anunciado que el crucero de clase Slava "Moskva", el buque insignia de la flota rusa del Mar Negro que, según se afirma, *fue alcanzado por 2 misiles antibuque Neptune disparados por la Armada ucraniana, se hundió en el Mar Negro. mientras es remolcado al puerto.

 *_


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Mienten mas que hablan, hay que ser cretino.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Atentos a la fecha del Twitt:


----------



## burbujadetrufas (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando parece que es imposible superar el nivel de paquismo de los ruskis... Van y suben exponencialmente la raya...


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que nos podemos hacer una idea de cuantos marineros han muerto, no?


----------



## LurkerIII (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Tendrá que haberla ya que hijo de Putin necesita una victoria por nimia que sea, el problema ruso como ya le he indicado a Macnulty es que el tiempo perdido en una guerra, batalla u operación militar especial no se puede recuperar y además los ucranianos están atacando la logística rusa para retrasar la ofensiva ganando tiempo para desplegar los Switchblade (y entrenar al personal que los maneja) a los que habrá que estar muy atentos ya que será la primera vez que veremos el uso de drones en grandes cantidades ( se supone que más de 300 equipos con 10 drones por equipo) contra una fuerza acorazada (aunque yo iría a por la artillería y logística con los Switchblade 100) ahí podemos tener un atisbo de lo que serán las próximas guerras. Y también espero lo que dirá nuestro mariscal favorito de burbuja una vez empiece el baile.



Toda la idea detrás de una finta, o una fijación, o lo que quiera que fuese lo de Kyiv es atacar en el punto principal antes de que esté listo.

Aquí no solo han perdido la hostia de equipo en la finta, sino que los Ucranianos están prácticamente esperando la ofensiva, mientras reciben más y más equipo. Toda la supuesta operación finta para nada.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Un impacto directo en la linea de flotación le podría haber producido un gran boquete, levantarlo varios metros, colapsar la estructura ya dañada por la fuerza de contrapeso entre proa y popa y a hacerle compañía a Nepturo haciendo inservibles los compartimentos estancos y los flotadores de patito
> Digo que ha colapsado porque al parecer dió la vuelta antes de hundirse.
> Tremendo hostión apocalíptico.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025476



Podría ser que se inundaran varios compartimentos y no lograron adrizar el barco quedando desequilibrado y dando la vuelta


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Creo que nos podemos hacer una idea de cuantos marineros han muerto, no?



En principio habían evacuado a toda la tripulación, en cuanto a los que dejaron a bordo depende de lo rápido que se haya hundido


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En principio habían *evacuado a toda la tripulación*, en cuanto a los que dejaron a bordo depende de lo rápido que se haya hundido



¿Toda? Me extraña.

Si como se dice le han metido 2 pepinos alguna baja tiene que haber habido.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Me espero a la explicación de Zurullov…


----------



## moncton (14 Abr 2022)

Segun el camarada zhurullov no pasa nada, que el barco era un estorbo

Cito

"
Pues he borrado el mensaje porque se ha hundido al remolcarlo, he leído información anticuada de hace horas porque he salido hoy y acabo de ver el anuncio oficial justo después de que le he dado a enviar.

Tampoco se pierde gran cosa, salvo las vidas de los marineros que han muerto."


Bueno, si, unos muertos y tal pero poca cosa, solo son marineros y debe haber mas en algún sitio


----------



## Nuzzo (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Toda? Me extraña.
> 
> Si como se dice le han metido 2 pepinos alguna baja tiene que haber habido.



Si los ruskies dicen que han evacuado a toda la tripulación esto significa que al menos la mitad ya estan con Davy Jones.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En principio habían evacuado a toda la tripulación, en cuanto a los que dejaron a bordo depende de lo rápido que se haya hundido



Dos misilazos, barco el llamas hasta hundirse y no hay muertos?????

-El el Sheffield murió un 10% de la tripulación. En este, conociendo a los rusos, 30%.

Ahí han palmado rusos a cascoporro.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Toda la idea detrás de una finta, o una fijación, o lo que quiera que fuese lo de Kyiv es atacar en el punto principal antes de que esté listo.
> 
> Aquí no solo han perdido la hostia de equipo en la finta, sino que los Ucranianos están prácticamente esperando la ofensiva, mientras reciben más y más equipo. Toda la supuesta operación finta para nada.



El problema es la logística son incapaces de operar a más de 150 km del ferrocarril y que los ucranianos los frieron en el aeropuerto Antonov, lo de ir de sobrado basándose en suposiciones tiene su riesgo


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun el camarada zhurullov no pasa nada, que el barco era un estorbo
> 
> Cito
> 
> ...



El típico barco que se tiene por tenerlo, pero que no vale para nada…


----------



## At4008 (14 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun el camarada zhurullov no pasa nada, que el barco era un estorbo
> 
> Cito
> 
> ...



En realidad les sobraba el barco. Ahora está más despejado el mar. Todo son ventajas.


----------



## Jikme (14 Abr 2022)

Un buque de ese tamaño es bien jodido de hundir aunque le metas un par de pepinazos, tiene toda la pinta de que los marineros Dimitri de mierda la liaron.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun el camarada zhurullov no pasa nada, que el barco era un estorbo
> 
> Cito
> 
> ...



Pues nada. Que el gilipollas éste se encarge de redactar la carta a los familiares de los marineros muertos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y el dinero lo pueden pagar, pero ese crucero tardaron en construirlo unos dos años y medio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo peor para ellos es que no pueden reponerlo dentro del mar negro, es una baja importante.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Un buque de ese tamaño es bien jodido de hundir aunque le metas un par de pepinazos, tiene toda la pinta de que los marineros Dimitri de mierda la liaron.



Depende también de donde le endiñaran los pepinos.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Toda? Me extraña.
> 
> Si como se dice le han metido 2 pepinos alguna baja tiene que haber habido.



Me refería a los supervivientes, y espero que se hayan llevado los muertos que pudieran.


----------



## moncton (14 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> En realidad les sobraba el barco. Ahora está más despejado el mar. Todo son ventajas.



Y lo que se ahorran en el seguro que? Mas la ITV

Luego esta el gasoil, el cambio de aceite, la correa del ventilador..

Todo son gastos y pa tenerlo ahi en medio del mar negro sin hacer nada!


----------



## lowfour (14 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025491



Tios que me atraganto con el colacao con polonio, coñoooo


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En principio habían evacuado a toda la tripulación, en cuanto a los que dejaron a bordo depende de lo rápido que se haya hundido



En principio vamos a suponer que no se fue a pique ayer y que lo de hoy no ha sido un paripé y que realmente fue como dijeron los rusos, que la tripulación fue desalojada, no sabemos como, y llevada a otros barcos, no sabemos cuales, y llegaron remolcadores, no sabemos de donde, y se llevaban el barco, que tenía pocos daños.

Pero digo yo que si en principio se habló de llamada de socorro sería por algo, así que voy a calcular en 200 los muertos.


----------



## Alpharius (14 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Buen hilo sobre el barco:



Si realmente lo han hundido tal y como se relata ahí, los ucranianos están demostrando una astucia y paciencia acojonantes, ya sea solos o en conjunto con los norteamericanos. Esperar que el crucero estuviera en el sitio adecuado con el tiempo adecuado y luego engañarles con el dron para que miren para otro lado mientras les lanzan los pepinos. 
A años luz de la planificación rusa, si es que los rusos tienen alguna planificación.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Depende de la pasta que haya cobrao de Rusia. El LIDL se ve que cobró lo suficiente. Abascal a ver.



Sorry lowfour...


----------



## Turbamulta (14 Abr 2022)

Aparte de los posibles impactos de misil los tubos gordos esos que tenía en cubierta llevaban 16 misiles con una cabeza de alto explosivo de una tonelada y el combustible para propulsarlos +500Km, si uno estalla por los impactos se lleva media cubierta por delante.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si realmente lo han hundido tal y como se relata ahí, los ucranianos están demostrando una astucia y paciencia acojonantes, ya sea solos o en conjunto con los norteamericanos. Esperar que el crucero estuviera en el sitio adecuado con el tiempo adecuado y luego engañarles con el dron para que miren para otro lado mientras les lanzan los pepinos.
> A años luz de la planificación rusa, si es que los rusos tienen alguna planificación.



Por lo que he leído el dron sirvió para que los rusos lo siguieran con el radar del barco y le soltaron dos misiles en modo pasivo (usaron la ondas del radar del barco para guiar los misiles) hacía el barco sin delatar el lanzamiento y pillando a los rusos con los pantalones bajados.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (14 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y lo que se ahorran en el seguro que? Mas la ITV
> 
> Luego esta el gasoil, el cambio de aceite, la correa del ventilador..
> 
> Todo son gastos y pa tenerlo ahi en medio del mar negro sin hacer nada!



¿Y las emisiones? ¿Qué me dices de las emisiones?

A saber que pegatina tenía el puto barco....


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si realmente lo han hundido tal y como se relata ahí, los ucranianos están demostrando una astucia y paciencia acojonantes, ya sea solos o en conjunto con los norteamericanos. Esperar que el crucero estuviera en el sitio adecuado con el tiempo adecuado y luego engañarles con el dron para que miren para otro lado mientras les lanzan los pepinos.
> A años luz de la planificación rusa, si es que los rusos tienen alguna planificación.



Ya son bastantes veces que los han jodido así. 
Imaginemos el primer día de la invasion siendo atacados por 7 puntos distintos, los misiles por todas partes, David contra Goliat, la astucia frente a la fuerza bruta, la sangre fría que hay que tener. Pero creo que no es sino asesoramiento de los anglos por eso los llamamos piratas.

En Azincourt los drones se llamaban flechas y el operador llevaba Longbow.


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Última imagen del crucero:


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los capitanes de los barcos estarán acojonados. Les pueden ir machacando como en el juego "Hundir la flota'. Y *no tienen donde esconderse.*
> 
> Os imagináis a los rusos pidiendo a los turcos que les dejen salir del Mar Negro  Que nos los van a hundir uno a uno!!
> 
> ...



El ojo del cielo que todo lo ve es un chivato de valor incalculable, está al servicio de los ucras.
Barrunto tremenda kdd en los dominios de Neptuno.


----------



## Turbamulta (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Por lo que he leído el dron sirvió para que los rusos lo siguieran con el radar del barco y le soltaron dos misiles en modo pasivo (usaron la ondas del radar del barco para guiar los misiles) hacía el barco sin delatar el lanzamiento y pillando a los rusos con los pantalones bajados.



Los misiles van a pocos metros de la superficie y con guía inercial hasta la zona de ataque, a no ser que pasen cerca de otro barco o de un avión de vigilancia que los pille con su radar son indetectables hasta que al llegar a unos 25Km de las coordenadas no encienden sus radares para enganchar el blanco, el tiempo de reacción debe ser de 20-30 segundos.


----------



## txusky_g (14 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



El becario recogió la señal de SOS


----------



## duncan (14 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los misiles van a pocos metros de la superficie y con guía inercial hasta la zona de ataque, a no ser que pasen cerca de otro barco o de un avión de vigilancia que los pille con su radar son indetectables hasta que al llegar a unos 25Km de las coordenadas no encienden sus radares para enganchar el blanco, el tiempo de reacción debe ser de 20-30 segundos.



En este caso no creo que encendiera su radar ni usará el navegador inercial el misil al estar el crucero siguiendo con su radar al dron imposible mejor guía. Y así incluso el tiempo de reacción es menor. Basta con ver los últimos desarrollos de Kongsberg que son misiles furtivos de guiado pasivo.

Aquí un ejemplo:









NSM – Naval Strike Missile – Missile Systems - KONGSBERG


NSM Naval Strike Missile (NSM)




www.kongsberg.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Abr 2022)

Ucrania debe de estar empleando ya las armas anti-dron, en cosa de 24h he visto al menos 4-5 Orlan-10 destruidos, derribar estos trastos implica reducir muchísimo la capacidad de la artillería rusa:


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

- Ha sido un hacsidenteh
- ¿Por qué han trasladado al resto de barcos al Sur?
- Para que cojan carrerilla. 

Ajedrez, no lo vais a entender y de poderlo hacer, llevaríais al cerebro a ebullición, de tantas variables a controlar.


----------



## allan smithee (14 Abr 2022)

Pues al final no estaba en Sebastopol


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Comentaba otro forero en otro hilo que el ataque al Moskva era una prueba fehaciente de que Israel había logrado desactivar los sistemas de radar y de defensa rusos. Al parecer con experiencia en Siria. Es decir, que no solo eran los misiles, sino que hubo una operación de interferencia electrónica importante con apoyo Israelí. No se que de cierto puede haber en esto... alguno que esté al tanto?



Puede producirse con apoyo israelí por la experiencia en campo pero no desde Israel, es decir: Inteligencia.
Y de haberse producido sólo se necesita, dada la frecuencia centimétrica entre 5 y 11GHZ, que esté en línea recta, y otros elementos externos que podrían afectar a la propagación de las ondas electromagnéticas para interferirlas como tormentas, ionización, etc.
Desde tierra es imposible pues estaría más lejos del horizonte y las ondas centimétricas, por su característica, harían tangente, y esto es importante porque si el elemento perturbador SE ELEVA, aumenta el radio de influencia, pero si el elemento emisor está en un avión a gran altura ya estaría el Moskova a tiro recto y blanco fácil, pero posiblemente no localizable exactamente debido a la gran distancia (se me entiende?)  y para eso están los drones que se aproximan al barco y le "merodean" incluso derriban alguno como han publicado los tovarich, éstos le lanzan las coordenadas exactas al avión con equipo pesado de telecomunicaciones le encaran y le hacen barridos que dejan ciego y sordo al desdichado objetivo. Cuando el Moscova detecta ya el fuerte eco de los misiles Neptune es que ya los tiene encima, imposible escapar.
No me preguntéis: "La fuente?" porfa.


----------



## Turbamulta (14 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> En este caso no creo que encendiera su radar ni usará el navegador inercial el misil al estar el crucero siguiendo con su radar al dron imposible mejor guía. Y así incluso el tiempo de reacción es menor. Basta con ver los últimos desarrollos de Kongsberg que son misiles furtivos de guiado pasivo.
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



¿ Y el Neptune tiene esa capacidad ? porque parece una característica muy concreta de eso modelo que pones.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Dice el ministerio ruso de información que el crucero insignia misileado por los ucranianos se hundió al remolcarlo "durante una tormenta".

Sin embargo, si entramos en windfinder:









Windfinder - wind, wave & weather reports, forecasts & statistics worldwide


Wind and weather reports & forecasts for kitesurfers, windsurfers, surfers, sailors and paragliders for over 160.000 locations worldwide.




es.windfinder.com





Observamos un viento con una velocidad de ocho nudos. En fin, lo que viene siendo bien poca cosa, y cero precipitaciones.

Es decir, que no hay tormenta.


----------



## Decimus (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Dice el ministerio ruso de información que el crucero insignia misileado por los ucranianos se hundió al remolcarlo "durante una tormenta".
> 
> Sin embargo, si entramos en windfinder:
> 
> ...



No hace falta perder el tiempo en dementir las mentiras de Rusia.

Todo lo que dice es falso. No pierda tiempo de su vida vital. Es una tarea que está por perdida.

El prorruso es una fanático religioso.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Abr 2022)

Ahhhh qué gran día el de hoy.


Apoteosico.


Saludos, amigos.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Dice el ministerio ruso de información que el crucero insignia misileado por los ucranianos se hundió al remolcarlo "durante una tormenta".
> 
> Sin embargo, si entramos en windfinder:
> 
> ...



La Declaración era, esta.

Se hunde por que una tormenta mete agua por los pedazo bujeros que hicieron 2 misilazos, que hicieron Petar la Santa Bárbara, puta manía de meter de todo en un barco para, decir que es la polla rusa, el terror de los mares


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

menuda optica no hay puerca aberración, pueden leer el pravda del capitan



duncan dijo:


> Última imagen del crucero:


----------



## Karamba (14 Abr 2022)

Habíamos visto en el ejército rusky tenientes de 25-28 años, pero esto me ha matado.
Un teniente de 21 años


----------



## Decimus (14 Abr 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Habíamos visto en ejército rusky tenientes de 25-28 años, pero esto me ha matado.
> Un teniente de 21 años



Espero que reciba el juicio sumario correspondiente y le sea aplicada la pena que corresponda.

Por lo pronto debería estar ya un penal recluido.

Y dieta de 50 gramos + agua al día.

Si no aguanta para los juicios sumarios una pena. Que se le tome una foto post-mostern para posterior identificación tras el tradado de paz y que recibda sepultura en su tierra.

Todo recurso debe ser destinado a la población civil y al ejército.


----------



## Visrul (14 Abr 2022)

Joer, los sellos esos de la isla de la Serpiente con el soldado haciéndole una peineta al buque hundido están vendiéndose como churros en las tiendas de coleccionismo de internet...


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Dice el ministerio ruso de información que el crucero insignia misileado por los ucranianos se hundió al remolcarlo "durante una tormenta".
> 
> Sin embargo, si entramos en windfinder:
> 
> ...



Una tormenta de fuego querían decir.


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Dice el ministerio ruso de información que el crucero insignia misileado por los ucranianos se hundió al remolcarlo "durante una tormenta".
> 
> Sin embargo, si entramos en windfinder:
> 
> ...



Entonces todo aclarado. Mala suerte tienen, coño. Primero un fuego por la combustión espontánea del alférez de guardia, y cuando ya llegaban a puerto, hala, tormenta hipersónica, de las que primero llega trueno y luego ves el rayo. Muy típicas en el Mar Negro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

Hay una cosa muy importante, el kremlin necesita mentir para mantener a sus siervos con la fase maniaca alta, pero esto genera errores de calculo pues la realidad se aleja paulatinamente de las ensoñaciones. Ahora fijarse en como andar mintiendo sobre el hundimiento del Mosca tiene un directisimo efecto en que no van a saber que fallo para que se hundiera, porque lo importante es la retorica de la investigacion, no el corregir los defectos de ese crucero y de esa operación. Cuando mienten, escupen arriba pensando que no les va a caer encima.


----------



## Decimus (14 Abr 2022)

Hoy están calladísimos los prorrusos. ¿Verdad @HDR ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

Ha sido el típico caso de marinero que taladra el casco para colgar un cuadro y la alcayata no resiste



keylargof dijo:


> Entonces todo aclarado. Mala suerte tienen, coño. Primero un fuego por la combustión espontánea del alférez de guardia, y cuando ya llegaban a puerto, hala, tormenta hipersónica, de las que primero llega trueno y luego ves el rayo. Muy típicas en el Mar Negro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El becario recogió la señal de SOS


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Por tierra mar y aire les están dando


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Entonces todo aclarado. Mala suerte tienen, coño. Primero un fuego por la combustión espontánea del alférez de guardia, y cuando ya llegaban a puerto, hala, tormenta hipersónica, de las que primero llega trueno y luego ves el rayo. Muy típicas en el Mar Negro.



Ha debido ser una finta de tormenta, que se ha retirado muy estratégicamente.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ha debido ser una finta de tormenta, que se ha retirado muy estratégicamente.



El HAARP!


----------



## Papa_Frita (14 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Antonov ucraniano por Rzeszow ahora mismo. Ha despegado de allí y parece que va hacia el oeste:
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24



Me autocito. Se acaba de perder la señal ante las costas turcas, al sur de Tekirdag.


----------



## At4008 (14 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Me autocito. Se acaba de perder la señal ante las costas turcas, al sur de Tekirdag.



Ese ha ido a por regalitos de esos turcos que tanto éxito están teniendo.


----------



## Papa_Frita (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ese ha ido a por regalitos de esos turcos que tanto éxito están teniendo.



No sólo de nlaws vive el hombre.


----------



## Trovador (14 Abr 2022)

Los ucras a lo suyo:


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Me autocito. Se acaba de perder la señal ante las costas turcas, al sur de Tekirdag.



Es su ruta "habitual"









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Ukras bien pilladas por fuego ruso. Se oye mucho Blyat. Si fueran españolas igual se oía “eh, ehhhh, ehhhhhhh que haceeeeeees”


----------



## alas97 (15 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El análisis de nuestro ejperto camarada jeoextrateja sobre el incidente del barquito (Spoiler: apenas tiene importancia)



Que jeta tiene ese sucnormal del @Zhukov , no puedo pensar que el mismo se crea todo lo que escribe, o se lo dan escrito que puede ser.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

Captured Russian self-propelled guns. Xs, when they left her there


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Por tierra mar y aire les están dando


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

En el hilo de la Guerra están desquiciados...    

son como una reunión de esquizos a los que les han robado la medicación...


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

Ha hablado Zhurullow? Debe estar en shock.


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

Vamos...


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

_S*olo 14 de los más de 500 marineros del crucero hundido* "Moscú" han sido llevados en un cúter a Sebastopol. *Se desconoce el destino de los 496 restantes* - Roman Tsymbaliuk, corresponsal de UNIAN

 _


----------



## Papa_Frita (15 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Me parece que cita a este anuncio:


----------



## allan smithee (15 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ha hablado Zhurullow? Debe estar en shock.



Mantiene la calma porque sabe que el Moskva tiene capacidad de sumergirse, rebotar contra el fondo del mar Negro y regresar intacto a la superficie. La electrónica del buque incluso funcionará mejor debido a la anoxia de las aguas profundas del mar Negro.


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Putin's defence minister Sergei Shoigu has had 'massive heart attack'
> 
> 
> Shoigu, Putin's right hand man and leader of the Russian army for a decade, was a mainstay in the early weeks of the war in Ukraine but recently disappeared from Kremlin briefings.
> ...



igual ha sido por la vacuna  

aunque no se haya vacunado


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Mantiene la calma porque sabe que el Moskva tiene capacidad de sumergirse, rebotar contra el fondo del mar Negro y regresar intacto a la superficie. La electrónica del buque incluso funcionará mejor debido a la anoxia de las aguas profundas del mar Negro.



Eso es el Ajedrez-TENET, descubierto por el forero @El Ariki Mau , al invertir la flecha temporal, el barco reflota, Rusia gana un activo y además pilla a la OTAN por sorpresa. Ahora estamos viendo el tiempo al revés y creemos que ganamos, pero es una jugada maestra del Gran Khan, perdemos estrepitosamente.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> igual ha sido por la vacuna
> 
> aunque no se haya vacunado



Eso es la vacuna

jajajaja


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

Y otra vez otra noche en Belgorod...parece:


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ha sido el típico caso de marinero que taladra el casco para colgar un cuadro y la alcayata no resiste



Jojojojojojojo grandioso!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

putin conseguirá reconstruir el muro de berlin en 1989 aunque para ello tenga que disfrazarse de coronel de la kgb, jake mate









César Borgia dijo:


> Por tierra mar y aire les están dando


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Y otra vez otra noche en Belgorod...parece:



Tiene pinta del típico agricultor quemando unos rastrojos. Está todo controlado.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> menuda optica no hay puerca aberración, pueden leer el pravda del capitan



Para sistemas sateliales o a muy gran altura no se utilizan cámaras sino "ceros y unos" como una fotocopiadora continua en papel sinfin  : Es muy sencillo; una rendija, entra la luz y un analizador de la misma la digitaliza, se emite y en la tierra se hace el trabajo pesado de convertirla a fotografía de Muy Alta Resolución; es todo software, altas frecuencias y gran ancho de banda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

No hombre, siguen empleando elementos opticos, solo que la imagen incide sobre un sensor CCD o CMOS, este elemento digitaliza la señal lumínica.









Dispositivo de carga acoplada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero si las opticas provocan aberraciones, esas aberraciones las recoge el CCD.

Mirate el sentinel 2 por ejemplo, este no emplea lentes al parecer pero si espejos





__





MSI Instrument – Sentinel-2 MSI Technical Guide – Sentinel Online - Sentinel Online







sentinels.copernicus.eu







Kalikatres dijo:


> Para sistemas sateliales o a muy gran altura no se utilizan cámaras sino "ceros y unos" como una fotocopiadora continua en papel sinfin  : Es muy sencillo; una rendija, entra la luz y un analizador de la misma la digitaliza, se emite y en la tierra se hace el trabajo pesado de convertirla a fotografía de Muy Alta Resolución; es todo software, altas frecuencias y gran ancho de banda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025617


----------



## favelados (15 Abr 2022)

Último mensaje del Mocka

We are sinking in the rain!



Spoiler


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

madre mia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

al khan se le ha acabado el anis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

SE HUNDE O HUNDEN

" EL MAYOR BARCO DE GUERRA DESDE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL" 
















*EN EL ANIVERSARIO JUSTITO *
*DEL TITANIC *

​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No hombre, siguen empleando lentes, solo que la imagen incide sobre un sensor CCD o CMOS, este elemento digitaliza la señal lumínica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí hombre, sí  que lo he explicado en plan bestia por lo de "la rendija" je je je, la foto no se hace arriba y los CCD se utilizaban antiguamente con los NOAA por lo que yo conozco, por lo menos con los antiguos NOAA 10, 11, 12 creo recordar cuando recibíamos su señal APT y HRPT dando falso color en base para analizar datos.
Muchas de las tecnologías actuales ya realizan multipasadas que dan una resolución de espanto y no utilizan opticas al uso, fíjate en el James Web: Funciona con espejos sincronizados que son "las rendijas" comentadas.
Software, siempre software.
Está claro que para distancias más cortas sí se utilizan ópticas y se seguirán utilizando. Me gustaría haber visto las ópticas Leica (creo) del Bismark. Yo sólo he llegado a Carl Zeiss o copias rusas algunas lamentables como las Mir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

ejercito profesional, muy profesional


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

A lo que voy es que construir imágenes nítidas como la que hemos visto del Mosca, requiere tecnología top en tratamiento de superficies y en semis. Luego está la estabilizacion de la imagen o integrar la exposicion ect, que tampoco esta al alcance de cualquiera de modo que existen hordas imperiales que tiran de cannon, coldprix e ya.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí hombre, sí  que lo he explicado en plan bestia por lo de "la rendija" je je je, la foto no se hace arriba y los CCD se utilizaban antiguamente con los NOAA por lo que yo conozco, por lo menos con los antiguos NOAA 10, 11, 12 creo recordar cuando recibíamos su señal APT y HRPT dando falso color en base para analizar datos.
> Muchas de las tecnologías actuales ya realizan multipasadas que dan una resolución de espanto y no utilizan opticas al uso, fíjate en el James Web: Funciona con espejos sincronizados que son "las rendijas" comentadas.
> Software, siempre software.
> Está claro que para distancias más cortas sí se utilizan ópticas y se seguirán utilizando. Me gustaría haber visto las ópticas Leica (creo) del Bismark. Yo sólo he llegado a Carl Zeiss o copias rusas algunas lamentables como las Mir.


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> madre mia...



Los border line atacan de nuevo. Ojo que la ofensiva del Donbas puede ser aun más circense que la de la finta de Kiev.

Estamos ante el ejército más humorístico de la historia. Se está descojonando de Rusia todo el planeta.


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ejercito profesional, muy profesional



Son animales


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ejercito profesional, muy profesional



La cantidad de piojos que debe haber entre esas ropas y colchones debe ser acojonante.
Un ejército superguarro.


----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Y el Neptune tiene esa capacidad ? porque parece una característica muy concreta de eso modelo que pones.



El Neptune se empezó a diseñar en 2014 y entró en servicio en el 2019, me parece lógico que tenga esa capacidad ya que aumenta la capacidad de supervivencia del sistema al no tener que usar medios activos de hecho he estado bicheando por la web de la empresa que lo diseño y aún no está en su catálogo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

​
#movies #titanic 





​


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al khan se le ha acabado el anis



Gastando los pocos misiles guiados que le quedan en tirar edificios de civiles, todo como rabieta por haber hecho el mayor ridículo militar de la historia.

Si cuando yo digo que es un puto subnormal lo digo por algo. Espero por Dios que muera lentamente pasto de las llamas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Parece el Ivan Redondo del Kremlin


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

_Pequeña sonata di misiloni __en boom mayor_
_en toda ucraña a colacion del incentidillo del Moska _

Intel Slava Z






67.7K views 23:39 0:19

Air raid warning sounds throughout Ukraine

23:43

​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Ui si vaya vaya decia noseque de que con los orcos almenos habia periodistas:

Media Watchdog Calls For Probe After Two Ukrainian Journalists Found Dead Following Russian Withdrawal

_The New York-based Committee To Protect Journalists (CPJ) has called on Ukrainian authorities to investigate the deaths of journalists Roman Nezhyborets and Zoreslav Zamoyskiy during Russia's invasion to determine if they were targeted for their work, and to bring those responsible to justice.

In a *statement* on April 13, CPJ said Nezhyborets’ body was recently found buried in the northern Ukrainian village of Yahidne, while Zamoyskiy’s body was found in Bucha, near the capital, Kyiv.

Their bodies were found by local Ukrainians after Russian forces withdrew from those areas, the media watchdog said.

“We are profoundly saddened by the deaths of journalists Roman Nezhyborets and Zoreslav Zamoyskiy in Ukraine and call on Ukrainian authorities to promptly investigate and determine whether they were killed in retaliation for their work,” said Gulnoza Said, CPJ’s Europe and Central Asia program coordinator.

“Russian and Ukrainian authorities have the responsibility to ensure that members of the press can work safely in the context of war,” she added.

The National Union of Journalists of Ukraine reported on April 13 that 20 journalists have been killed in Ukraine since the launch of the Russian invasion. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Russian Lawmaker, Staffers Charged With Spreading Disinformation To Sway U.S. Public Opinion On Ukraine


A Russian State Duma legislator and two aides have been charged in the United States with conspiring to violate U.S. sanctions over an alleged international foreign influence and disinformation network to advance Russian interests.




www.rferl.org





*Legislador y personal rusos acusados de difundir desinformación para influir en la opinión pública estadounidense sobre Ucrania*





Vladimir Putin (derecha) le da la mano al político ruso Aleksandr Babakov (foto de archivo)

Un legislador de la Duma estatal rusa y dos asistentes fueron acusados en los Estados Unidos de conspirar para violar las sanciones estadounidenses sobre una supuesta influencia extranjera internacional y una red de desinformación para promover los intereses rusos.

El Departamento de Justicia de EE. UU. dijo que una acusación revelada en la ciudad de Nueva York el 14 de abril acusa al legislador Aleksandr Babakov y a dos miembros de su personal, Aleksandr Vorobev y Mikhail Plisyuk, de conspiración.

Babakov, quien actualmente se desempeña como vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal, la cámara baja del parlamento ruso, dijo el Departamento de Justicia. Los tres hombres tienen su sede en Rusia y siguen prófugos.

La acusación formal alega que los acusados utilizaron una organización sin fines de lucro con sede en Rusia, el Instituto de Estudios de Integración Internacional, como fachada para la supuesta campaña de influencia extranjera.

Los acusados trabajaron para debilitar las asociaciones de Estados Unidos con los aliados europeos, socavar las sanciones occidentales y promover las acciones ilícitas de Rusia diseñadas para destruir la soberanía de Ucrania, dijo el Departamento de Justicia.

Utilizaron eventos escenificados, propaganda pagada e intentaron reclutar al menos a un ciudadano estadounidense para cumplir sus órdenes en capacidades no oficiales, dice la acusación.

El fiscal estadounidense Damian Williams dijo que los tres están acusados de orquestar la campaña “para promover los diseños políticos malévolos de Rusia contra Ucrania y otros países, incluido Estados Unidos”.

La acusación "demuestra que las acciones ilegítimas de Rusia contra Ucrania se extienden más allá del campo de batalla", dijo Williams.

El esfuerzo incluyó solicitar una reunión con un miembro del Congreso para impulsar la agenda de Rusia y presentar solicitudes de visa falsas bajo el falso pretexto de unas vacaciones cuando los solicitantes en realidad tenía la intención de celebrar reuniones con figuras políticas de EE. UU., según la acusación formal.

Los cargos específicos incluyen conspiración para violar y evadir las sanciones de EE. UU., que conlleva una sentencia máxima de 20 años de prisión, y conspiración para que un ciudadano estadounidense actúe como agente no registrado en nombre de Rusia sin notificar al fiscal general de los Estados Unidos, lo que conlleva una pena máxima de cinco años de prisión.

La acusación es parte de una ofensiva del Departamento de Justicia contra Rusia que incluye un caso contra un oligarca acusado de violaciones de sanciones y un magnate acusado de contribuciones ilegales de campaña.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

British mercenary Aiden Eslin, who surrendered in Mariupol, told during interrogation why he went to serve in the Armed Forces of Ukraine and why he became disillusioned with the Kiev regime

link 21:44

ENTREVISTA AL MERCENARIO BRITANICO








“I fought at the very beginning, when Ukraine was a good side. But then I realized that they were not making the right decisions that could help end the war...



When President Putin signed a decree recognizing the DPR and LPR, Ukraine had a choice - to withdraw from the Donbass. But Zelensky refused.”

124.0K views​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## percutor (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



ya hace 7 semanas de la invasión y ahora rusia dice no le gusta que le bombardeen su territorio ..... 

¿ y que medidas puede tomar? Pues creo que por una parte los ucranianos se están vengando y devuelven la destrucción a rusia , y por otra parte que rusia se ande con cuidado con las represalias , ucrania ya tiene modernos misiles antibuque , quien sabe si tiene otro tipo de misiles que les permita atacar en el corazón de rusia .


----------



## podemita medio (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia sería mejor con más democracia. La gente normal es bastante sensata y pacífica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

carnicerias del ejercito orco en Bucha como paradigma, ciudades reducidas a escombro, hospitales sistematicamente bombardeados y tienen el arrojo de decir que ellos quieren guerra, pero que no les afecte y que no se pasen. No te rompas la cabeza tratando de averiguar que funciona mal en la cabeza de un desalmado o en el de un demonio,



percutor dijo:


> ya hace 7 semanas de la invasión y ahora rusia dice no le gusta que le bombardeen su territorio .....
> 
> ¿ y que medidas puede tomar? Pues creo que por una parte los ucranianos se están vengando y devuelven la destrucción a rusia , y por otra parte que rusia se ande con cuidado con las represalias , ucrania ya tiene modernos misiles antibuque , quien sabe si tiene otro tipo de misiles que les permita atacar en el corazón de rusia .


----------



## alas97 (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno gente, estoy leyendo cosas terribles.

Si esto se produce, sería el fin de la federación rusa y hasta nunca chavales.

*El director de la CIA, William Burns, declaró hoy: “Debido a las fallas y la desesperación que enfrentan las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania, los funcionarios de inteligencia/defensa de EE. UU. temen que Rusia pueda usar un arma nuclear táctica o de bajo rendimiento contra las fuerzas ucranianas.*



Lo del ataque con misiles al barco ruso, era algo que ya veía venir.



Como también veo venir el apoyo al ejército ucraniano si deciden evaporarlo con armas tácticas nucleares.

Estaremos entrando en una nueva era donde se nos caerá el pelo a todos. Parece que hay mandos que se les está resistiendo al genocida del kremlin como el otro aparente ataque al corazón de su ministro de defensa.

Era de esperarse que esto escalaría si se produjera un escenario así.

Sigamos atento a la evolución de los acontecimientos en las próximas horas. pero me temo lo peor.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## machinaexdeus (15 Abr 2022)

Agentes del Servicio Federal de Seguridad (FSB) de Rusia registraron la oficina de Aeroflot en Moscú después de que un ex ejecutivo instara a los empleados de la aerolínea a sabotear las acciones militares rusas en Ucrania.

Durante la búsqueda, que se realizó el 12 de abril de 2022, los agentes del FSB allanaron la oficina de la aerolínea de bandera del país, Aeroflot, y confiscaron discos duros y documentos del departamento de marketing y estrategia, informó el medio de comunicación ruso Ura.

La medida se tomó después de que el ex director ejecutivo adjunto (CEO) de la aerolínea, Andrei Panov, publicara una columna de opinión sobre la actual invasión rusa de Ucrania en el Financial Times, donde pedía a sus ex colegas que actualmente se encuentran en Rusia que "sabotearan el esfuerzo de guerra.”

“Quiero decirle a cada colega, a aquellos con quienes trabajé, construí proyectos o negocié acuerdos, a todos los empresarios rusos de alto nivel: sé por qué tienen miedo de hablar en contra de la guerra”, escribió Andrei Panov en un comunicado publicado por el Tiempos financieros. “Yo era igual cuando todavía estaba en Moscú. Sé que es imposible ser un alto ejecutivo y oponerse al régimen político, y no pido mártires ni presos políticos. Pero puedes jubilarte, puedes irte, e incluso si nada de esto es posible, todavía hay cosas que puedes hacer”.

El exdirector ejecutivo adjunto de Aeroflot continuó: “Puedes sabotear el esfuerzo bélico retrasando o ignorando cada acuerdo o contrato que apoye la invasión militar o la propaganda rusa. Puedes educar a tus subordinados y dejarles claro que estás en contra de la guerra. Puede ignorar los desfiles Z y negarse a enviar a su personal a participar en ellos, y puede gritar en voz alta sobre el desastre económico que crece con cada nueva semana de conflicto”.

Inmediatamente después del registro, la policía local llamó a los empleados del departamento de marketing y estrategia de Aeroflot para interrogarlos.

Andrei Panov asumió el cargo de Director General Adjunto de Estrategia y Alianzas y fue responsable del desarrollo de la estrategia comercial de Aeroflot hasta marzo de 2022, cuando renunció oficialmente a su cargo y abandonó Rusia debido a su guerra contra Ucrania.










Russia raids Aeroflot office after former exec statement


The Federal Security Service of Russia searched the Aeroflot office in Moscow after its former CEO urged airline staff to “sabotage” Russia’s war in Ukraine.




www.aerotime.aero


----------



## terro6666 (15 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Podría ser que se inundaran varios compartimentos y no lograron adrizar el barco quedando desequilibrado y dando la vuelta



Joder pareceis nuevos, hubo un pequeño incendio en una sartén de la cocina y hundieron el barco para apagarlo, la idea era teflotarlo alnfis siguiente con la luz de la mañana, pero han pensado sellar las juntas con silicona y convertirlo en submarino.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _S*olo 14 de los más de 500 marineros del crucero hundido* "Moscú" han sido llevados en un cúter a Sebastopol. *Se desconoce el destino de los 496 restantes* - Roman Tsymbaliuk, corresponsal de UNIAN
> 
> _



Bastantes campos han abonado los rusos en tierra como para no tener un detalle con la biodiversidad marina.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> madre mia...



En la 2GM los rusos ya hubieran tironucado a ese conductor.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



En cada uno de esos se supone que viajan 10 tipos.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Los videos, después de unos días, vuelven a ser de ucras laminan a los orcos:


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Drones comerciales, bombas de caída libre y bastante pericia:


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

La camarada Irina publica la llegada de Crucero Moscú a puerto de Sevastopol:


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Otro para el bote:


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Nuevo "vidéo" de propaganda de RT en Español y mi musa Inna sigue sin estar. 

Esta vez el calvo de mierda nos cuenta que la UE está a punto de estallar por culpa de las diferencias internas, cosa que por cierto, RT lleva anunciando desde su creación.

- Nada sobre las noticias de la guerra
- Nada sobre la derrota en Kiev y Sumy
- Nada sobre el hundimiento del crucero
- Nada sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos
- Nada sobre las purgas de Putin
- Nada de nada porque lo que interesa es Orban en este momento









¿Quiebre en la UE frente a la guerra en Ucrania? Los casos de Hungría y Polonia







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## LurkerIII (15 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Bastantes campos han abonado los rusos en tierra como para no tener un detalle con la biodiversidad marina.



El primer mensaje de Zhukov sobre el asunto, el de "no sé qué os preocupa, solo era chatarra", también decía "lo importante es que TODOS los marineros están a salvo".

Pues ni eso, Zhukov, ni eso. Al más puro estilo ruso-soviético, la vida humana no vale nada. Se mandan soldados al frente con cinco cartuchos y sin fusil, o metidos en (vosotros mismos lo decís) material para desguace.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Ya sabéis que en esta operación militar especial, nada es oficial hasta que no lo publica Oryx. Pues ya tenéis disponible el crucero:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En la 2GM los rusos ya hubieran tironucado a ese conductor.




es probable que esa accion les haya salvado la vida, al menos por unos dias

veo muchos "errores no forzados" como se dice en el tenis

yo haria lo mismo. 

lei tambien la mas simple de que se pinchaban los depositos de combustible para quedar sin gasolina y poder dar media vuelta, de ahi la cantidad de material intacto


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Nuestro usano favorito se descojona de la tormenta de los rusos:


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

Ni con nuke doblegaran a los ucranianos, ya lo han dicho ellos, tendrán que matarlos a todos.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Una teoría sobre como lograron hundir el Moskva. Son varias fotos en galería.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Los yankis se han ido a hacer selfies con el moskva


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Anda que llevar los camiones desde el Primorskij Krai (lo de Vladivostok de lo que hablábamos el otro día) a Ukrania para que queden así... Espero que tuvieran seguro a todo riesgo.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Lo de Kiev de ayer, que hijosdeputa, quieren meter miedo. Pero una cosa está clara, ya no hay tantos misiles de crucero como al principio eh? Se les han debido acabar.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (15 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Agentes del Servicio Federal de Seguridad (FSB) de Rusia registraron la oficina de Aeroflot en Moscú después de que un ex ejecutivo instara a los empleados de la aerolínea a sabotear las acciones militares rusas en Ucrania.
> 
> Durante la búsqueda, que se realizó el 12 de abril de 2022, los agentes del FSB allanaron la oficina de la aerolínea de bandera del país, Aeroflot, y confiscaron discos duros y documentos del departamento de marketing y estrategia, informó el medio de comunicación ruso Ura.
> 
> ...



_“Puedes sabotear el esfuerzo bélico retrasando o ignorando cada acuerdo o contrato que apoye la invasión militar o la propaganda rusa. Puedes educar a tus subordinados y dejarles claro que estás en contra de la guerra. Puede ignorar los desfiles Z y negarse a enviar a su personal a participar en ellos, y puede gritar en voz alta sobre el desastre económico que crece con cada nueva semana de conflicto”._



Muy interesante esto en Rusia con lo que te juegas. 

En Bielorrusia por lo que vimos de los trabajadores del ferrocarril (unos heroes) y más vídeos, por ejemplo de personas anónimas recriminando sutilmente a los soldados rusos que los nazis son ellos "_perdone, no hablo alemán_" o filtrando las listas de cosas robadas en Ucrania con datos de los ladrones, la oposición popular a la guerra debe ser muy importrante. Al punto que Putin está buscando soldados en los confines de la galaxia y los únicos soldados bielorrusos que combaten en suelo ucraniano hasta ahora lo hacen en contra de la invasión.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Una teoría sobre como lograron hundir el Moskva. Son varias fotos en galería.



joder, qué engañaos nos tenían los rusos, eh?? 
la culpa es de las pelis de los 80, que nos los pintaban tan pintureros ellos (igual entonces no eran tan cutres...)


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La tripulación del crucero de misiles Moskva logra apagar el fuego


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Anda que llevar los camiones desde el Primorskij Krai (lo de Vladivostok de lo que hablábamos el otro día) a Ukrania para que queden así... Espero que tuvieran seguro a todo riesgo.



joder, qué les han tirao a esos?? napalm premium??!


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Analicemos.



Putin sale intentando poner cara de estadista que lo tiene todo calculado. Eso el día que le han petado su joyita, el Moskva. Diciendo tranquilamente que bueno, que la guerra es una cosa pero que los Europeos tienen que seguir comprando energía de Rusia.

Si lo analizas bien en realidad esto es un Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta. Es decir dice que no va a pasar lo que le da más miedo de todo. Porque está encima de la mesa.

Es el momento, si. Hay que poner TODA la pasta de la EU en resolver lo de la energía y en zumbarnos al régimen de Putin. Será la pasta mejor invertida de la historia. Fuera ayuntamientos, fuera chiringuitos, fuera TODO. Todo a hacernos energéticamente autosuficientes en el plazo de 2 años. Un esfuerzo de guerra en toda regla. 

Estas próximas dos semanas son cruciales. O le pegan un tiro a Putin o cae una minuke en algún lado.


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

Ya lo he comentado varias veces: cuanto peor va la guerra menos escribe, tanto en su blog como en el foro. Si es que se le nota muchísimo:







Del tema del barco va a pasar bastante. Ya escribió dos gilipolleces en el foro en las que todos vimos que le quitaba importancia al asunto y lo más seguro es que no vuelva a escribir mucho más sobre el tema.

Pero de vez en cuando se pueden encontrar buenas perlas:


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Analicemos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues habrá que ir comprando pastillitas de yodo


lo absurdo de todo es que tanta alerta con el cambio climático y resulta que "solo" necesitábamos una guerra 

se dice poco, pero sin gas, el coste del kWh sería ridiculo gracias a las renovables, no dependeríamos de otros
ahí lo dejo


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado varias veces: cuanto peor va la guerra menos escribe, tanto en su blog como en el foro. Si es que se le nota muchísimo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025840
> 
> ...



Hasta el tiempo corre a favor de Rusia he leído. No puedo con esa verborrea propagandística llena de mentiras y magufadas.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

De hecho ayer vi en el telediario como Putin hablaba en videoconferencia con los principales responsables de las empresas energéticas rusas... que le estaban pidiendo cuentas más o menos! Eso es... ese clip que he puesto era hablando a los de las energéticas que ven que les HAN JODIDO EL MERCADO MUNDIAL con esta boutade genocida.

Es decir, el gnomo imperialista se está haciendo amigo de los que tienen la pasta de verdad.

Y va el puto gnomo y dice que "No hombre, si nos tienen que seguir comprando". Entonces qué cojones has ganado? Haberte quedado como estabas en tu yate hortera y cobrando comisiones y todos contentos. Pero no, has ido a joder el negociazo del gas para qué? Para arrasar Mariupol y decir "hemos liberado a los rusos!". Deben estar contentísimos los rusos de Mariupol, exultantes.

Joder, no me puedo creer que ningún oligarca, ningún petrolífero, inversor o lo que sea no quiera estrangular al gnomo con sus propias manos. Es inconcebible. Tiene que haber ya varios "hits" contratados por la cabeza de Putin.















Putin says Russia should pivot energy exports to Asia


Vladimir Putin says Europe is unable to immediately replace Russian energy supplies.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## gargamelix (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Analicemos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El plan desde el principio es: carbón antes de verano, petroleo (ojo, lo más gordo con diferencia es esto y no el gas) antes de final de año y gas en dos años. 

El petroleo ruso rápidamente terminará en Asia, es cierto, pero vendido con descuento y a su vez quedará libre el petroleo que estos países asiaticos dejan de comprar en otros proveedores. No es que lo van a coleccionar comprando todo. Por lo que en unos meses los precios se estabilizarán bastante.

El gas es lo único que se puede acelerar con un esfuerzo de guerra QUE NO ESTÁN HACIENDO, porque "acelerar tramites burocráticos" no es lo mismo que poner tu industria a construir inmediatamente una solución como metaneros, gasoductos y plantas regasificadoras que con un esfuerzo de guerra podrían estar listos en 12 meses máximo.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El plan desde el principio es: carbón antes de verano, petroleo (ojo, lo más gordo con diferencia es esto y no el gas) antes de final de año y gas en dos años.
> 
> El petroleo ruso rápidamente terminará en Asia, es cierto, pero vendido con descuento y a su vez quedará libre el petroleo que estos países asiaticos dejan de comprar en otros proveedores. No es que lo van a coleccionar comprando todo. Por lo que en unos meses los precios se estabilizarán bastante.
> 
> El gas es lo único que se puede acelerar con un esfuerzo de guerra QUE NO ESTÁN HACIENDO, porque "acelerar tramites burocráticos" no es lo mismo que poner tu industria a construir inmediatamente una solución como metaneros, gasoductos y plantas regasificadoras que con un esfuerzo de guerra podrían estar listos en 12 meses máximo.



La solución no es más gas hombre. la solución son renovables! Tengo un amigo inversor que está metiendo MUCHA pasta en unas empresas que llegan a una fábrica y le dicen. "Mira, firmas un contrato de 20 años de provisionamiento de electricidad a este precio con nosotros. Nosotros te montamos tooooodo el techo de placas solares de alta eficacia y acumuladores y tal" y no tienes que pagar nada. Encima ahorras. Solo firmas con nosotros como empresa eléctrica. 

Hablo de grandes fábricas, de grandes cosas industriales. 

SE PUEDE.


----------



## gargamelix (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La solución no es más gas hombre. la solución son renovables! Tengo un amigo inversor que está metiendo MUCHA pasta en unas empresas que llegan a una fábrica y le dicen. "Mira, firmas un contrato de 20 años de provisionamiento de electricidad a este precio con nosotros. Nosotros te montamos tooooodo el techo de placas solares de alta eficacia y acumuladores y tal" y no tienes que pagar nada. Encima ahorras. Solo firmas con nosotros como empresa eléctrica.
> 
> Hablo de grandes fábricas, de grandes cosas industriales.
> 
> SE PUEDE.



Eso lleva más tiempo, hay una cantidad de instalaciones que funcionan directamente con gas importantísima y no es posible substituir eso en el corto plazo. Si se quiere una solución rápida hay que conseguir una alternativa de gas en primer término.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/04/14/russia-warns-us-stop-arming-ukraine/



*Russia warns U.S. to stop arming Ukraine *

*The formal diplomatic note from Moscow, a copy of which was reviewed by The Washington Post, came as President Biden approved a dramatic expansion in the scope of weapons being provided to the government in Kyiv*
By Karen DeYoung
Today at 8:03 p.m. EDT



Russia this week sent a formal diplomatic note to the United States warning that U.S. and NATO shipments of the “most sensitive” weapons systems to Ukraine were “adding fuel” to the conflict there and could bring “unpredictable consequences.”


The diplomatic démarche, a copy of which was reviewed by The Washington Post, came as President Biden approved a dramatic expansion in the scope of weapons being provided to Ukraine, an $800 million package including 155 mm Howitzers — a serious upgrade in long-range artillery to match Russian systems — coastal defense drones and armored vehicles, as well as additional portable anti-air and antitank weapons and millions of rounds of ammunition.


The United States has also facilitated the shipment to Ukraine of long-range air defense systems, including Slovakia’s shipment of Russian-manufactured Soviet-era S-300 launchers on which Ukrainian forces have already been trained. In exchange, the administration announced last week, the United States is deploying a Patriot missile system to Slovakia and consulting with Slovakia on a long-term replacement.

Shipment of the weapons, the first wave of which U.S. officials said would arrive in Ukraine within days, follows an urgent appeal to Biden from Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, as Russian forces were said to be mobilizing for a major assault on eastern Ukraine’s Donbas region and along the coastal strip connecting it with Russian-occupied Crimea in the south. Russian troops have largely withdrawn from much of the northern part of the country, including around the capital, Kyiv, following humiliating defeats by the Ukrainian military and local resistance forces.

“What the Russians are telling us privately is precisely what we’ve been telling the world publicly — that the massive amount of assistance that we’ve been providing our Ukrainian partners is proving extraordinarily effective,” said a senior administration official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity about the sensitive diplomatic document.

The State Department declined to comment on the contents of the two-page diplomatic note or any U.S. response.

Russia experts suggested Moscow, which has labeled weapons convoys coming into the country as legitimate military targets but has not thus far attacked them, may be preparing to do so.

“They have targeted supply depots in Ukraine itself, where some of these supplies have been stored,” said George Beebe, former director of Russia analysis at the CIA and Russia adviser to former vice president Dick Cheney. “The real question is do they go beyond attempting to target [the weapons] on Ukrainian territory, try to hit the supply convoys themselves and perhaps the NATO countries on the Ukrainian periphery” that serve as transfer points for the U.S. supplies.

If Russian forces stumble in the next phase of the war as they did in the first, “then I think the chances that Russia targets NATO supplies on NATO territory go up considerably,” Beebe said. “There has been an assumption on the part of a lot of us in the West that we could supply the Ukrainians really without limits and not bear significant risk of retaliation from Russia,” he said. “I think the Russians want to send a message here that that’s not true.”

U.S. troops, seen during the Afghanistan war, fire a 155 mm howitzer like those that will be supplied to Ukraine. (Pfc. Micah E. Clare/U.S. Defense Department)

The diplomatic note was dated Tuesday, as word first leaked of the new arms package that brought the total amount of U.S. military aid provided to Ukraine since the Feb. 24 invasion to $3.2 billion, according to Pentagon spokesman John Kirby. In a public announcement Wednesday, Biden said it would include “new capabilities tailored to the wider assault we expect Russia to launch in eastern Ukraine.”


The document, titled “On Russia’s concerns in the context of massive supplies of weapons and military equipment to the Kiev regime,” written in Russian with a translation provided, was forwarded to the State Department by the Russian Embassy in Washington.
The Russian embassy did not respond to requests for comment.

Among the items Russia identified as “most sensitive” were “multiple launch rocket systems,” although the United States and its NATO allies are not believed to have supplied those weapons to Ukraine. Russia accused the allies of violating “rigorous principles” governing the transfer of weapons to conflict zones, and of being oblivious to “the threat of high-precision weapons falling into the hands of radical nationalists, extremists and bandit forces in Ukraine.”

It accused NATO of trying to pressure Ukraine to “abandon” sputtering, and so far unsuccessful, negotiations with Russia “in order to continue the bloodshed.” Washington, it said, was pressuring other countries to stop any military and technical cooperation with Russia, and those with Soviet-era weapons to transfer them to Ukraine.

“We call on the United States and its allies to stop the irresponsible militarization of Ukraine, which implies unpredictable consequences for regional and international security,” the note said.

Putin says peace talks with Ukraine are at an ‘impasse’
Andrew Weiss, a former National Security Council director for Russian, Ukrainian and Eurasian affairs, and now vice president for studies at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, recalled that Russian President Vladimir Putin, in a speech on the February morning the invasion began, warned that Western nations would face “consequences greater than any you have faced in history” if they became involved in the conflict.

Attention at the time focused on Putin’s reminder that Russia possesses a powerful nuclear arsenal, Weiss said, but it was also “a very explicit warning about not sending weapons into a conflict zone.” Having drawn a red line, he asked, are the Russians “now inclined to back that up?”

Such an attack would be “a very important escalatory move, first and foremost because it represents a threat to the West if they aren’t able to keep supplies flowing into Ukraine, which by extension might diminish Ukraine’s capacity for self-defense.” That risk “shouldn’t be downplayed,” he said, noting the added risk that an attempt to strike a convoy inside Ukraine could go awry over the border into NATO territory.

Senior U.S. defense officials remain concerned about the possibility of such attacks. “We don’t take any movement of weapons and systems going into Ukraine for granted,” Kirby said Thursday. “Not on any given day.”

Kirby said Ukrainian troops bring the weapons into Ukraine after the United States brings them into the region, and “the less we say about that, the better.”


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

_De momento poco mas de 50 tripulantes rescatados en el hundimiento del Moskva, si no hay mas significará que los ucranianos,con dos misiles Neptune,han provocado mas de 450 bajas.

Un desastre total. Por cierto, digna de estudio ha tenido que ser la operación, parece que los ucranianos tenían una lanzadera, la inteligencia occidental habrá sido clave a la hora de localizar el Moskva, y solo había una oportunidad.

Si fallaban, hubieran mostrado que tenian ciertas capacidades y la flota rusa se hubiera alejado mas aun de la costa. Y por la zona había bastantes buques a elegir,la elección del Moskva fue deliberada, un golpe a la moral rusa.

 _


----------



## Chaini (15 Abr 2022)

La TV rusa muestra un vídeo donde el protagonista es un C90 de Instalaza capturado.



Dicen que han encontrado el C-90 español en una posición ucraniana. Que no ha sido usado probablemente por no saber cómo hacerlo.






infanteria ligera ucraniana.




Esta retando a Kadirov a Putin por los muertos de Mariupol


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo de Kiev de ayer, que hijosdeputa, quieren meter miedo. Pero una cosa está clara, ya no hay tantos misiles de crucero como al principio eh? Se les han debido acabar.



Yo creo que no hemos entendido bien lo de Kiev. Para los rusos, que media Uropa se pasee por Kiev de visita es una humillación ENORME que refleja su incapacidad. Más aún cuando ayer dijo Biden que esperaba ir a Kiev dentro de poco. No lo pueden permitir.

Se han dado cuenta que tienen que golpear Kiev de vez en cuando para que no sea seguro y las visitas no vayan.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Abr 2022)

KA-52 al suelo:


----------



## Chaini (15 Abr 2022)

Combates en Mariupol hoy.




Al parecer la gran mayoria de los combatientes ucranianos están en tuneles


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _De momento poco mas de 50 tripulantes rescatados en el hundimiento del Moskva, si no hay mas significará que los ucranianos,con dos misiles Neptune,han provocado mas de 450 bajas.
> 
> Un desastre total. Por cierto, digna de estudio ha tenido que ser la operación, parece que los ucranianos tenían una lanzadera, la inteligencia occidental habrá sido clave a la hora de localizar el Moskva, y solo había una oportunidad.
> 
> ...



En el mar negro hay tiburones. Ahí lo dejo.










Los tiburones de los mares Mediterráneo y Negro, en peligro de extinción


Todo el ecosistema marino podría correr peligro, así como las cadenas alimentarias de estas regiones, advierte la FAO




www.abc.es


----------



## pep007 (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/04/14/russia-warns-us-stop-arming-ukraine/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien debiera advertir a Rusia que deje de invadir Ucraina!

A ver si va a resultar que nadie les ha avisado....


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Abr 2022)

Alguna idea de que están liando en Bielorusia?




Por poner contesto el T912 es del ejercito angoleño,


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> KA-52 al suelo:



Está siendo remolcado en este momento hacia Sevastopol.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo se descojona de los rusos.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Abr 2022)

el mundo "rusia dice haber liquidado a 30 polacos..?pues vale si ellos lo dicen


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)

En algun lugar de Suiza ...


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)

Los prorusos llevan semanas descojonandose del origen como actor de Zelensky pero deberían de recordar que un actor de cine, fue uno de los artífices de la caída de la URSS y ahora podemos ver como un actor de comedia puede hacer caer a Rusia. La historia puede volver a repetirse


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> De hecho ayer vi en el telediario como Putin hablaba en videoconferencia con los principales responsables de las empresas energéticas rusas... que le estaban pidiendo cuentas más o menos! Eso es... ese clip que he puesto era hablando a los de las energéticas que ven que les HAN JODIDO EL MERCADO MUNDIAL con esta boutade genocida.
> 
> Es decir, el gnomo imperialista se está haciendo amigo de los que tienen la pasta de verdad.
> 
> ...



¿La teoría del gas ucraniano como motivo de la guerra?


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)

No se si alguien ha puesto eso, pero me congratula ver como los ucranianos, se adaptan a la guerra y aprovechan todo recurso para tocar los cojoncillos a los rusos


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> De hecho ayer vi en el telediario como Putin hablaba en videoconferencia con los principales responsables de las empresas energéticas rusas... que le estaban pidiendo cuentas más o menos! Eso es... ese clip que he puesto era hablando a los de las energéticas que ven que les HAN JODIDO EL MERCADO MUNDIAL con esta boutade genocida.
> 
> Es decir, el gnomo imperialista se está haciendo amigo de los que tienen la pasta de verdad.
> 
> ...



Echa un vistazo a este articulo del 2021, la dependencia del gas ruso y como además alemanes y austriacos vendieron los almacenamientos a gazprom y las presiones rusas para poner en marcha el nord stream 2

*Crisis energética: las bajas reservas de gas de Gazprom en Europa hacen crecer las dudas sobre Rusia
Putin manifiesta que le ha dicho a la empresa que bombee más gas a sus instalaciones en Alemania y Austria, pero en Europa dudan del compromiso de uno de sus principales proveedores.*
Actualizado el 31/10/2021 


La empresa rusa Gazprom ha vaciado sus instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en Europa occidental hasta niveles inusualmente bajos antes del invierno, lo que aumenta los temores de que Moscú haya exacerbado una escasez de suministros que ha disparado los precios hasta un nivel récord.


Aunque los niveles de almacenamiento en Europa son bajos, un análisis de los datos de la industria europea del gas muestra que los mayores déficits se encuentran en las instalaciones que son propiedad de Gazprom o que están bajo su control, en lo que, según los críticos, apunta cada vez más a un intento de ajustar el suministro energético europeo.

"Los grandes déficits están donde se encuentran las instalaciones de Gazprom", dijo Domenicantonio De Giorgio, profesor adjunto de finanzas en la Università Cattolica del Sacro Cuore de Milán, que ha analizado los datos de Gas Infrastructure Europe (GIE), un organismo del sector.

"Putin y Gazprom siguen diciendo que han suministrado todos sus contratos a largo plazo con los clientes. Pues bien, han abastecido a sus clientes, pero no se han abastecido a sí mismos", dijo.

Los datos del GIE muestran que en los países en los que Gazprom no posee instalaciones de almacenamiento, como Francia e Italia, el nivel de gas almacenado ha alcanzado niveles casi normales para esta época del año.


Si se excluyen las instalaciones controladas por Gazprom, el almacenamiento de gas en Europa está justo dentro de la media de cinco años, lo que la industria define como una posición de suministros relativamente cómoda. Sin embargo, si se incluyen las instalaciones controladas por Gazprom, el nivel global en Europa está muy por debajo, apenas por encima del 75%, en comparación con el 85% al 95% de los últimos cinco años.

Gazprom tiene influencia sobre casi un tercio de todo el almacenamiento de gas en Alemania, Austria y los Países Bajos.

La instalación de almacenamiento de gas natural Rehden, propiedad de Gazprom, en Alemania, que representa casi una quinta parte de la capacidad de almacenamiento del país, está llena en menos de un 10%, habiendo estado llena en octubre de 2019, según datos de GIE.

La instalación de Haidach, en Austria, también operada por Gazprom y una de las mayores instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de Europa central, sólo está llena en un 20%.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que le había pedido a Gazprom que bombeara más gas a sus instalaciones de almacenamiento en Alemania y Austria después de que terminara de llenar los almacenes nacionales el 8 de noviembre.

Anteriormente había culpado a las compañías energéticas europeas de los precios récord del gas, por no bombear suficiente a los almacenes subterráneos de cara al invierno y negó que Moscú haya restringido los suministros a Europa.

"Esto debería crear una situación favorable en el mercado energético europeo, o al menos más favorable", dijo Putin al director ejecutivo de Gazprom, Alexei Miller.

Los comentarios de Putin se producen después de que la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, dijera a los líderes de la Unión Europea (UE) que Rusia se había comprometido a aumentar su gas natural almacenado en el país, según diplomáticos familiarizados con las conversaciones.

Los críticos de Gazprom creen que permitir que sus instalaciones de almacenamiento disminuyan ha supuesto un esfuerzo sutil pero muy eficaz para influir en los precios europeos de la energía, que están amenazando la recuperación económica de la pandemia de coronavirus.


El sector del gas estaba profundamente dividido sobre si Rusia ha frenado los suministros de Europa, de lo que se le acusa para impulsar la rápida puesta en marcha del controvertido gasoducto Nord Stream 2, que evitará Ucrania para pasar directamente por el Mar Báltico hasta Alemania.

Muchos analistas argumentaron a fines del verano [boreal] que la producción rusa se había agotado, mientras que ha tenido que redirigir una mayor parte de sus suministros para llenar las instalaciones nacionales tras el largo invierno del año pasado.

Sin embargo, hace unas semanas, Gazprom se negó a reservar la capacidad adicional del oleoducto que le permitiría aumentar los suministros a Europa en noviembre, cuando los esfuerzos de Rusia para llenar el almacenamiento interno deberían haber concluido.

"Si me preguntaban el mes pasado, diría que Rusia está dando prioridad llenar sus propias reservas", dijo Cuneyt Kazokoglu, de la consultora Facts Global Energy. "Pero su almacenamiento está casi completo y estructuralmente no parece haber nada que les impida suministrar más gas a Europa, y sin embargo no lo hacen".

Sebastian Bleschke, director de INES, un organismo comercial alemán del sector de almacenamiento de gas, dijo que aunque el almacenamiento europeo se había agotado por un invierno prolongado, era difícil decir por qué las instalaciones propiedad de Gazprom no se habían "vuelto a llenar".

Putin ha vinculado más abiertamente la aprobación de Nord Stream 2 a la disponibilidad de mayores suministros, y dijo que Gazprom podría aumentar los flujos en 17.500 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales "al día siguiente" de la aprobación del gasoducto por los reguladores alemanes.

El operador de Nord Stream 2 dijo que el gasoducto se había llenado de gas en preparación para empezar a funcionar, en una señal de que Rusia tiene gas disponible.

Ni Putin ni Miller dijeron que el gas bombeado para su almacenamiento en Europa procedería de volúmenes de suministro adicionales, lo que indica que Rusia no ha cambiado su postura sobre la aprobación del Nord Stream 2.

Los futuros del gas vinculados a TTF, el precio mayorista del gas en Europa, cayeron sólo un 4,5% tras los comentarios de Putin, lo que indica que el mercado cree que Rusia aún no se ha comprometido a suministrar más gas.

"A principios de otoño [boreal], el ajustado balance de gas doméstico de Rusia podría haber sido la razón por la que los flujos [a Europa] eran modestos teniendo en cuenta los altos precios", dijo Kateryna Filippenko, analista principal de investigación de gas europeo, en Wood Mackenzie.

"Pero ahora creemos que la disponibilidad de gas ha aumentado...Gazprom podría estar dispuesto a suministrar más gas, pero condicionado a que Nord Stream 2 reciba luz verde".

El Ministerio de Economía alemán dijo el martes pasado que había llegado a la conclusión de que permitir que el nuevo gasoducto comience a suministrar gas a Europa no pondría en peligro la seguridad energética de Alemania o de la UE. El análisis del Ministerio debería allanar el camino para que Nord Stream 2 reciba la certificación de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania.

Los políticos de Europa occidental han sido más lentos en señalar a Rusia que sus homólogos de Europa oriental. Pero en las últimas dos semanas esto ha empezado a cambiar.

Annalena Baerbock, copresidenta del partido alemán Los Verdes, que está entrando en negociaciones para formar una coalición, dijo la semana pasada que Europa no debería sucumbir al "chantaje" de Rusia sobre la aprobación del Nord Stream 2, y añadió que creía que el aumento de los precios había sido "provocado intencionadamente". 









Crisis energética: las bajas reservas de gas de Gazprom en Europa hacen crecer las dudas sobre Rusia


Putin manifiesta que le ha dicho a la empresa que bombee más gas a sus instalaciones en Alemania y Austria, pero en Europa dudan del compromiso de uno de sus principales proveedores.




www.cronista.com


----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Echa un vistazo a este articulo del 2021, la dependencia del gas ruso y como además alemanes y austriacos vendieron los almacenamientos a gazprom y las presiones rusas para poner en marcha el nord stream 2
> 
> *Crisis energética: las bajas reservas de gas de Gazprom en Europa hacen crecer las dudas sobre Rusia
> Putin manifiesta que le ha dicho a la empresa que bombee más gas a sus instalaciones en Alemania y Austria, pero en Europa dudan del compromiso de uno de sus principales proveedores.*
> ...



Dejar tus reservas estratégicas de energía en manos de una empresa estatal rusa, ¿Qué podría salir mal? a los políticos que han permitido esto habría que colgarlos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> se dice poco, pero sin gas, el coste del kWh sería ridiculo gracias a las renovables, no dependeríamos de otros
> ahí lo dejo



ridiculo es que opinies sin tener ni puta idea del tema

si cambias gas por nuclear si bajas el coste, si lo cambias por renovables lo aumentas hasta limites inasumibles

por no extenderme mucho por ejemplo el coste renovable por kwh cuando no hay viento o sol es literalmente infinito


----------



## Papa_Frita (15 Abr 2022)

De la agencia Tass; la academia de ciencias china "pone en pausa" la cooperación con su homóloga rusa, sumándose a lo que han hecho otras academias.
Traducción de deepl.
Cortesía del conforero @Azrael_II en el hilo chincheteado:

_*El Presidente de la Academia de Ciencias de Rusia dice que China ha "puesto en pausa" la cooperación con la academia*_
*Alexander Sergeyev añadió que, en cualquier caso, sería necesario volver a la cooperación normal, también en el ámbito científico*

_MOSCÚ, 14 de abril. /TASS/. Los socios de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias (RAS) de China han "puesto en pausa" la cooperación con la academia, congelando el desarrollo de proyectos previamente discutidos. El presidente de la RAS, Alexander Sergeyev, lo dijo el jueves durante la Conferencia Internacional de Investigación y Práctica "Relaciones Internacionales Digitales - 2022" celebrada en MGIMO.

"Si hablamos de las direcciones del sur o del este, por desgracia, puedo decir directamente que nuestros colegas científicos chinos también se han puesto en pausa, y desde hace un mes no podemos entrar en discusiones serias de este tipo, a pesar de que habíamos construido perfectamente la cooperación con una comunicación regular", dijo Sergeev.

Añadió que, en cualquier caso, habrá que volver a la cooperación normal, también en el campo de la ciencia. "Por lo tanto, es muy correcto comportarse de forma que no se ceda a las provocaciones, no se rompan las relaciones, se intente preservar lo que tenemos, en la medida de lo posible", añadió el jefe de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias.

Según Sergeev, la RAS se mantiene en contacto con los científicos que quieren cooperar. Pero cuando se trata de agencias y academias de ciencias de otros países, la situación es muy difícil. Como señaló el jefe de la RAS, "nunca ha habido una situación así".

"Nuestros colegas, los directores de las academias de ciencias de varios países, simplemente rechazan el contacto. Además, después de intercambiar diversas propuestas, celebrar reuniones, por supuesto, en Internet, diversas discusiones, simplemente posponen o interrumpen estos actos, diciendo que la Academia de Ciencias es también una organización que está en el ámbito político, que "es muy difícil para nosotros hacer esto, tenemos prohibido hacerlo", dijo Sergeev.

Como resultado, dijo, la RAS tiene ahora relaciones congeladas con la mayoría de las academias de ciencias con las que había una excelente cooperación. Entre ellos hay socios muy importantes: la Academia Alemana de Ciencias Leopoldina, la Academia Francesa de Ciencias y la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de Estados Unidos.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator_

Fuente: https://tass.ru/obschestvo/14374553...campaign=meneame.net&utm_referrer=meneame.net


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (15 Abr 2022)

Lo han promovido a submarino.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

O dicho de otro modo, que lo del barco hundido canta mucho y ya empieza a ser bastante ridículo no admitir que han metido a Rusia en una guerra.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Simon Ostrovsky se hizo famoso cuando cuando cubrió la guerra en Ucrania en 2014 Con Vice.
Ahora trabaja para el New York Times y haz estos vídeos.


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ridiculo es que opinies sin tener ni puta idea del tema
> 
> si cambias gas por nuclear si bajas el coste, si lo cambias por renovables lo aumentas hasta limites inasumibles
> 
> por no extenderme mucho por ejemplo el coste renovable por kwh cuando no hay viento o sol es literalmente infinito



    

ale, al ignore por magufo y gilipollas, combo mortal


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

Putin premia personalmente a la tripulación del Moskva con la Orden del Valor por destruir dos misiles ucranianos


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> O dicho de otro modo, que lo del barco hundido canta mucho y ya empieza a ser bastante ridículo no admitir que han metido a Rusia en una guerra.



Están intentando pintar a Ucrania como la agresora para aumentar la intensidad de la guerra en Ucrania. 

Esta invasión se ha vendido en Rusia como una "operación militar especial". La mayoría de rusos no conocen las verdaderas dimensiones de lo que ha estado pasando en Ucrania desde finales de febrero y se han tragado lo de la "operación militar especial". Como a los rusos cada vez les cuesta más ocultar las perdidas humanas y materiales que han tenido hasta ahora y los escasos avances en Ucrania, pues están viendo que van a tener que reconocer que están en guerra abierta con Ucrania y quiere responsabilizar del inicio de esa guerra a Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

tropas rusas bombardearon Mykolaiv con MLRS, hay bajas civiles


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _De momento poco mas de 50 tripulantes rescatados en el hundimiento del Moskva, si no hay mas significará que los ucranianos,con dos misiles Neptune,han provocado mas de 450 bajas.
> 
> Un desastre total. Por cierto, digna de estudio ha tenido que ser la operación, parece que los ucranianos tenían una lanzadera, la inteligencia occidental habrá sido clave a la hora de localizar el Moskva, y solo había una oportunidad.
> 
> ...



El ataque fue una obra de arte. Aquí lo explican:


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> O dicho de otro modo, que lo del barco hundido canta mucho y ya empieza a ser bastante ridículo no admitir que han metido a Rusia en una guerra.



Asi es. Tienen que preparar ya a su población border line. Ahora vamos a conprobar lo profundamente retrasados que son los rusos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ale, al ignore por magufo y gilipollas, combo mortal




cual es exactamente la parte magufa? 


las renovables y sus fanboys semianalfabetos los mejores aliades de putin


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> tropas rusas bombardearon Mykolaiv con MLRS, hay bajas civiles



Ante todo tratan de proteger a los civiles y tal. Va siendo hora de que se bombardee una ciudad ruski. Tienen que sentir la guerra en sus carnes los border line.


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

como una cabra:


----------



## LurkerIII (15 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> cual es exactamente la parte magufa?
> 
> 
> las renovables y sus fanboys semianalfabetos los mejores aliades de putin



No te flipes. Domingo Soriano no es experto en esto. De hecho, ese vídeo es muy, muy simplista, y se limita a hacer cuatro cálculos bastante simples.

Yo no te diría magufo, pero sí que los anti-renovables vivís en cifras de hace 10 años. Soléis ser muy pronuclear y progas y procarbón y propetróleo. Todo lo que sea renovable, es el horror, y además carísimo. Esto es más cercano a la realidad:

- La nuclear es estable, como dice Domingo en el vídeo. Está prácticamente todo el tiempo al 100% de capacidad. Pero ES CARA de instalar, y por eso no puedes poner tanta como tiene Francia sin incurrir en costes de oportunidad altísimos. La capacidad óptima instalada de nuclear sería la máxima capacidad demandada en el momento que menos se demanda (digamos a las 3-5 de la madrugada). Toda capacidad nuclear instalada por encima de ahí y estarías pagando carísimas centrales para tenerlas semi-paradas. Esto ya le está pasando a Francia, pero va zafando por intercambios internacionales. Si todo el mundo tira por nuclear masiva, se le acabó el cuento, y todos a pagar las carísimas instalaciones en la factura (o en los impuestos, si son empresas públicas como EDF).

- Eólica y FV son inestables, pero son baratísimas de instalar. Aquí los antirrenovables sois irreductibles. Seguís con el mantra de "subvenciones", "paneles carísimos", "molinillos" y no hay quien os saque de ahí. Si vas al Leroy Merlín, al por menor tienes paneles de 450W por 180€. Si te instalas 5kW, que para una casa es de sobra (sobre todo si añades paneles térmicos), te sale por 1.800€, más inversores y otros gastos, ponle 4.000€. Con un ahorro eléctrico de 85€ al mes, algo normalito, lo amortizas todo en 4 años. En modo autoconsumo puedes vender de día y consumir de noche, con lo cual ni pones baterías. Conozco gente que paga entre NADA y 10€ al mes en modo autoconsumo.

De hecho, ahora mismo en España hay un bloqueo gobierno/eléctricas sobre las instalaciones grandes (> 100 kW, equivale a facturas de unos 3000€/mes) con el RDL 23/2020, y no por subvenciones ni nada. No puedes instalarte 100kW en modo autoconsumo (básicamente sería colocarte más de 100 kW de paneles en tu tejado, consumir de ellos y vender lo sobrante a la red a un precio muy bajo con un balance mínimo de 0€, es decir, no puedes ganar dinero con ello en tu factura), porque está limitado el número de instalaciones anuales PARA BENEFICIO DE LAS ELÉCTRICAS, que aún no han pagado su sobre-inversión en gas.

Las empresas consumidoras QUIEREN instalar FV en sus tejados SIN SUBVENCIÓN, pagando los peajes a REE y sin ganar ni un € en la factura, pero el Gobierno no les deja.


----------



## Chaini (15 Abr 2022)

TV rusa Prime Time: que dicen que el hundimiento del Mosvka es un casus belli 



Así se obtiene un 33% de aceptación masacrando sus propios soldados en Ucrania


----------



## Trovador (15 Abr 2022)

_El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recuerda a la armada rusa que los estrechos del Mar Negro están cerrados solo para la entrada. *La parte de tu flota que permanece a flote todavía tiene una salida.

 *_


----------



## LurkerIII (15 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ataque fue una obra de arte. Aquí lo explican:



Lo del barquito les da muchos problemas. Dice nuestro refrán "se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo".

Los rusos llevan años vendiendo a nivel interno que los ucranianos son medio retrasados, que viven en cuevas y no conocen la electricidad. Tienen costumbres bárbaras, son nazis y obviamente no están civilizados.

Ahora tienes que casar ese cuento con el hecho de que te estén zurrando de lo lindo, y aún encima se te hayan meado en la boca al hundirte un pedazo de barco desde tierra, con un par de drones de fabricación turca y un par de misiles de fabricación propia.


----------



## Papa_Frita (15 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> O dicho de otro modo, que lo del barco hundido canta mucho y ya empieza a ser bastante ridículo no admitir que han metido a Rusia en una guerra.



En resumen:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

El capitán orco de la lata gigante a palmao en la explosioOOO!


Que descanse en piss Putler valorara su sacrificio


----------



## Plasteriano (15 Abr 2022)

¿Qué sabemos del estado psicológico de las putinas del foro?

Llevan unos días aciagos y a estas alturas ya deben olerse que el bochornazo es inevitable. Hasta la putina más majadera sabe ya que comparar al ejército ruso con la OTAN es una mongolada insostenible. Y mira que se les advirtió al principio de que esta operación iba a acabar en desastre, pero las putinas prefirieron ignorar la realidad como si eso fuera a cambiar el curso de los acontecimientos. Demasiados años chillando mongoladas como para reconocer a tiempo que son unos grandísimos cretinos.

Por lo que he visto así por encima, de calderos, embolsamientos y grandes maniobras ofensivas ya ni las putinas más ilusas hablan. Ahora se dedican a chillar que la pacoguerra va a destruir a Europa y no sé qué subnormaladas más. Siguen sin darse cuenta de que la que se va por el desagüe es Rusia.

Aún recuerdo la gran excitación sexual con la que saludaron el comienzo de los ataques el día 24 de febrero. Cómo ha cambiado el panorama, deben estar psicológicamente devastadas las follaputines.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos del estado psicológico de las putinas del foro?
> 
> Llevan unos días aciagos y a estas alturas ya deben olerse que el bochornazo es inevitable. Hasta la putina más majadera sabe ya que comparar al ejército ruso con la OTAN es una mongolada insostenible. Y mira que se les advirtió al principio de que esta operación iba a acabar en desastre, pero las putinas prefirieron ignorar la realidad como si eso fuera a cambiar el curso de los acontecimientos. Demasiados años chillando mongoladas como para reconocer a tiempo que son unos grandísimos cretinos.
> 
> ...




oferta elon musk memes











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos del estado psicológico de las putinas del foro?
> 
> Llevan unos días aciagos y a estas alturas ya deben olerse que el bochornazo es inevitable. Hasta la putina más majadera sabe ya que comparar al ejército ruso con la OTAN es una mongolada insostenible. Y mira que se les advirtió al principio de que esta operación iba a acabar en desastre, pero las putinas prefirieron ignorar la realidad como si eso fuera a cambiar el curso de los acontecimientos. Demasiados años chillando mongoladas como para reconocer a tiempo que son unos grandísimos cretinos.
> 
> ...






> deben estar psicológicamente devastadas las follaputines.



dice 
---


MEANWHILE

LEJOS DE ALLI

BIDEN CIERRA SU MITING

DANDO LA MANO A GENTE IMAGINARIA 

Biden just finished his speech and shook hands with nobody











​


----------



## Cipotex (15 Abr 2022)

Dentro de lo malo que es una guerra, lo que va a demostrar la guerra de Ucrania es el ser un laboratorio para probar la guerra moderna y las nuevas tácticas para ganar; de hecho, ya se está demostrando que tener un gran ejército con material rodante no te va a dar una victoria si con una pléyade de drones armados eres capaz de destruirlos a distancia sin que te causen una baja. Estoy seguro que de aquí sacaremos buenas lecciones, aunque por desgracia a coste de miles de vidas, sobre todo de los civiles inocentes.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (15 Abr 2022)

Otro Kursk. A este le va a dar el sol menos los años venideros que a la chapa de la lata de ventresca gigante hundida del Moskva.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

2.5K@TheRealKimShady, 20:41


----------



## favelados (15 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin premia personalmente a la tripulación del Moskva con la Orden del Valor por destruir dos misiles ucranianos



Y un dron de los buenos que se inmoló entreteniendo al radar principal del barco que solo puede cubrir 180°


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos del estado psicológico de las putinas del foro?
> 
> Llevan unos días aciagos y a estas alturas ya deben olerse que el bochornazo es inevitable. Hasta la putina más majadera sabe ya que comparar al ejército ruso con la OTAN es una mongolada insostenible. Y mira que se les advirtió al principio de que esta operación iba a acabar en desastre, pero las putinas prefirieron ignorar la realidad como si eso fuera a cambiar el curso de los acontecimientos. Demasiados años chillando mongoladas como para reconocer a tiempo que son unos grandísimos cretinos.
> 
> ...



Ahora están comentando que Putin tiene que dejar de hacer el gilipollas e ir ya de verdad con todo a la guerra, que se tiene que acabar eso de tratar a los ucranianos con guantes de seda; que los ucranianos con esto de hundir barcos están pidiendo a gritos que les den hostias por todos los lados.

Ellos siguen en su película en la que Rusia tiene un ejercito indestructible, una auténtica apisonadora que si no lo parece es simplemente porque los rusos no son las bestias sanguinarias que son los estadounidenses. Que los americanos se tiran un mes bombardeando un país y luego entran cuando ya está todo arrasado. Que los rusos no hacen eso, pero ahora no les va a quedar más remedio que hacerlo.

Confunden el no poder arrasar un país con el no querer arrasar un país.


----------



## lowfour (15 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Otro Kursk. A este le va a dar el sol menos los años venideros que a la chapa de la lata de ventresca gigante hundida del Moskva.



El gnomo mentiroso sigue haciendo amigos entre los militares LOL. A ver cómo acaba esto.

supongo que un mando militar ruso está ahí por lo menos por haber visto combate y haber tenido liderazgo. Seguro que tienen muchos fieles, a no se que sean cargos políticos también que ya no me extrañaría nada.


Putin un día se despierta con un T72 en la habitación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Ataque con MLRS al random, a quien le dio le dio, terrorismo a gran escala



paconan dijo:


> tropas rusas bombardearon Mykolaiv con MLRS, hay bajas civiles


----------



## XicoRaro (15 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ataque fue una obra de arte. Aquí lo explican:



Marina Dimitri de mierda a la altura del ejército Dimitri de mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo

11h






il Donaldo Trumpo @ilPresidento ·10h

Buenas Noches, my Beautiful Patriotos. I Love You.













il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : Buenas Noches, my Beautiful Patriotos. I Love You.


Buenas Noches, my Beautiful Patriotos. I Love You.




gettr.com





4​


----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> oferta elon musk memes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo como este anormal no está baneado a estas alturas, no para de floodear con mensajes kilométricos completamente off topic llenos de imágenes. A ver si Calvopez se pone las pilas y hace un poco de limpia porque entre la publicidad intrusiva que no te deja ni leer los mensajes y los trolles estos se te quitan las ganas de entrar al foro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

por que existe el ignore subnormal

como acabo de hacer contigo


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Marina Dimitri de mierda a la altura del ejército Dimitri de mierda.



Yo ya lo dije hace tiempo, lástima que el mensaje se ha perdido en la inmensidad del foro. Está mal que yo lo diga pero era un mensaje muy fino 

No tenía la menor duda de que la marina rusa iba a estar al menos a la altura de su tierra y de su aire. No han entrado en combate y han perdido 4 buques, uno de ellos el insignia 

El hezjercito del aire no ha conseguido superioridad aérea pero al menos algún que otro vuelo hacen. Sobre el hezjército de tierra mejor no digo ná.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que el mosca se hundio porque al tirar de la cisterna no bajaron la tapa del wc. Pero hay una cosa realmente interesante en el otro proceso: el buque fue fijado y alcanzado en condiciones de pésima visibilidad al haber una tormenta.
No solo es el visible el que se afecta por la presencia de vapor de agua, sino el propio infrarrojo. Entonces claramente el Mosca debio ser fijado con radar, la cuestión es si fue fijado por el propio radar del mosca o por algún sistema aéreo. Seguramente fuera por el propio radar del mosca, que las diferentes intesidades permite integrar la posicion de la nave. Y eso explicaria que fuera mas facil fijar el buque insignia.

Es posible por tanto, si el mando orco llega a esta conclusión, que las chatarras flotantes que queden limiten la actividad de sus radares, por lo que quizás quedarían vulnerables a otro tipo de ataques como aviación



keylargof dijo:


> El ataque fue una obra de arte. Aquí lo explican:


----------



## Plasteriano (15 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ahora están comentando que Putin tiene que dejar de hacer el gilipollas e ir ya de verdad con todo a la guerra, que se tiene que acabar eso de tratar a los ucranianos con guantes de seda; que los ucranianos con esto de hundir barcos están pidiendo a gritos que les den hostias por todos los lados.
> 
> Ellos siguen en su película en la que Rusia tiene un ejercito indestructible, una auténtica apisonadora que si no lo parece es simplemente porque los rusos no son las bestias sanguinarias que son los estadounidenses. Que los americanos se tiran un mes bombardeando un país y luego entran cuando ya está todo arrasado. Que los rusos no hacen eso, pero ahora no les va a quedar más remedio que hacerlo.
> 
> Confunden el no poder arrasar un país con el no querer arrasar un país.





El problema de las putinas es que creen que Rusia podría hacer lo mismo que la OTAN. Lo primero que necesitarían para bombardear a placer durante un mes es conseguir superioridad aérea y ya se ha visto que ni eso son capaces de lograr. 

Aparte de todas las deficiencias que se le están viendo, empezando por la corrupción y desidia de sus miembros. Así no se puede ir a ningún lado más que a la derrota sin paliativos. ¿Y ese es el modelo ejemplar que las putinas quieren adoptar? Un agujero infecto poblado de bárbaros a medio civilizar asolado por la corrupción. Es que más subnormales no pueden ser ni adrede.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Share   TweetGab Share Email
​*“We Are Facing a Global Coup that Involves Both Civil Society and the Church” – Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano*

By Joe Hoft
Published April 13, 2022 at 4:30pm​








"We Are Facing a Global Coup that Involves Both Civil Society and the Church" - Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano


Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano was on Canale Italia TV and he shared his observations on what is going on in this world. Below are some of the Archbishop’s key observations. About the church and political leadership today: We are facing a global coup that involves both civil society and the...




www.thegatewaypundit.com







*Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano was on Canale Italia TV and he shared his observations on what is going on in this world. *
Below are some of the Archbishop’s key observations.
About the church and political leadership today:


> We are facing a global coup that involves both civil society and the Church. Both are infiltrated and controlled by characters who use their power and the authority that derives from it, not for the purposes of the institutions they govern, but in order to destroy them. This crisis of authority must be denounced, because the action of those who have reached the highest levels of leadership both of nations and of the Church is a subversive and criminal act.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

ESTAMOS VIVIENDO TODA UNS SERIE GOLPES Y CONTRA GOLPES EN OCCIDENTE

GOLPE DE ESTADO GLOBALISTA Y CONTRAGOLPE 

















VANGUARD SOROS Y EL EPSTEIN MORO SAUDI 

METIENDOLE FICHAS A TWITTER

PARA QUE NO LO PILLE ELON MUSK






​

​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

la presentadora le deja una movilización masiva.






¿puede el khan movilizar un ejercito de 10 millones de orcos?


a ver, no hace falta ser colombo para entender que el perfil psicológico de putin es que odia al resto del mundo; no ha hecho mas que llevar la muerte y la desolacion a ella. Pero sobre todo y ante todo odia a los rusos, que son un atajo de corruptos egoístas que no están comprometidos con...




www.burbuja.info





estos son capaces de enviar masificaciones de borrachos con un calasnikof y una cazuela en la cabeza



Chaini dijo:


> TV rusa Prime Time: que dicen que el hundimiento del Mosvka es un casus belli
> 
> 
> 
> Así se obtiene un 33% de aceptación masacrando sus propios soldados en Ucrania


----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es evidente que el mosca se hundio porque al tirar de la cisterna no bajaron la tapa del wc. Pero hay una cosa realmente interesante en el otro proceso: el buque fue fijado y alcanzado en condiciones de pésima visibilidad al haber una tormenta.
> No solo es el visible el que se afecta por la presencia de vapor de agua, sino el propio infrarrojo. Entonces claramente el Mosca debio ser fijado con radar, la cuestión es si fue fijado por el propio radar del mosca o por algún sistema aéreo. Seguramente fuera por el propio radar del mosca, que las diferentes intesidades permite integrar la posicion de la nave. Y eso explicaria que fuera mas facil fijar el buque insignia.
> 
> Es posible por tanto, si el mando orco llega a esta conclusión, que las chatarras flotantes que queden limiten la actividad de sus radares, por lo que quizás quedarían vulnerables a otro tipo de ataques como aviación



Andaba un dron Tb-2 por la zona que le daría la posición del barco a la batería de misiles.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

OSEA TENEMOS

AL EPSTEIN SAUDI

A GEORGE SOROS

Y BLACKROCK Y VANGUARD




VS ( EN TEORIA CLARO )


ELON MUSK

TITO TRUMPO

FACCIONES MILITRONCHICAS


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recuerda a la armada rusa que los estrechos del Mar Negro están cerrados solo para la entrada. *La parte de tu flota que permanece a flote todavía tiene una salida.
> 
> *_



Joder con los Ucras, dando instrucciones a la tercera potencia militar ( en realidad la 15 o 16)

Cojonazos de Ucrania!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

*OS DEJO AQUI POLLA MORA BIEJA : PARA QUE MAMASOTEEIS BIEN







QUE OS ENCANTA LA POLLA MORA DE MILLONARIO*

ELON MUSK LE PREGUNTA AL EPSTEIN MORO ESTE DUEÑO DE MEDIO TWITTER
QUE TAL LO DE LA LIBERTAD DE PRENSA Y ESO ..QUE QUE TAL
@Alwaleed_Talal
@Twitter
@Kingdom_KHC

Interesting. Just two questions, if I may. How much of Twitter does the Kingdom own, directly & indirectly? What are the Kingdom’s views on journalistic freedom of speech?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Lo digo porque en las supuestas condiciones de visibilidad, un TB-2 sin radar no podría dar con el.
ok parece que tiene radar integrado:









Bayraktar TB2 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Aviónica*
Sistemas de sensores de orientación e imágenes EO/IR/LD intercambiables o radar AESA multimodo:

Sensor Aselsan CATS EO/IR/LD (producción actual).
Sensor WESCAM MX-15D EO/IR/LD (producción hasta octubre de 2020).44



duncan dijo:


> Andaba un dron Tb-2 por la zona que le daría la posición del barco a la batería de misiles.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

OS DEJO ESTE VIDEO

PARA LOS QUE OS PENSAIS QUE NOS BAJOS DEJAR ROBAR LA VIDA
CUATRO OLIGARCAS PEDERASTAS REPARTIDOS POR EL GLOBO


*EVROPA *










il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor. -Elon Musk


When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor. -Elon Musk




gettr.com




il Donaldo Trumpo @ilPresidento 22h
"When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor." 
-Elon Musk

COMO VEREIS. AQUELLOS QUE OS QUEREIS VENDER AL NWO PEDERASTA CANIBAL SATANICO . HAY GENTE QUE PIENSA QUE SE TIENE LUCHAR Y QUE SE AUTO ENGAÑAN SI SE PIENSA QUE " SE PUEDE PONER A UN LEON DE RODILLAS" Y SALIR INDENME 




​


----------



## elena francis (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El gnomo mentiroso sigue haciendo amigos entre los militares LOL. A ver cómo acaba esto.
> 
> supongo que un mando militar ruso está ahí por lo menos por haber visto combate y haber tenido liderazgo. Seguro que tienen muchos fieles, a no se que sean cargos políticos también que ya no me extrañaría nada.
> 
> ...



Lo suyo sería un golpe de estado, detención y juicio contra Putin con condena a muerte y ejecución de la sentencia televisada y en prime time. 

Después el nuevo gobierno ruso que pida perdón a ucrania y al resto de europa y del mundo. Repliegue de las tropas y nueva etapa.

Es la única salida digna que le queda a Rusia como nación.


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es evidente que el mosca se hundio porque al tirar de la cisterna no bajaron la tapa del wc. Pero hay una cosa realmente interesante en el otro proceso: el buque fue fijado y alcanzado en condiciones de pésima visibilidad al haber una tormenta.
> No solo es el visible el que se afecta por la presencia de vapor de agua, sino el propio infrarrojo. Entonces claramente el Mosca debio ser fijado con radar, la cuestión es si fue fijado por el propio radar del mosca o por algún sistema aéreo. Seguramente fuera por el propio radar del mosca, que las diferentes intesidades permite integrar la posicion de la nave. Y eso explicaria que fuera mas facil fijar el buque insignia.
> 
> Es posible por tanto, si el mando orco llega a esta conclusión, que las chatarras flotantes que queden limiten la actividad de sus radares, por lo que quizás quedarían vulnerables a otro tipo de ataques como aviación



Entiendo que su sistema de guiado propio, pero lo mismo lo usanos o los british les han ayudado tuneando el bicho con un rádar último modelo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

La lata orca era una "Estrella de la muerte" tenia misiles S-300 instalados (Los que se han negado operar a Siria por 2 décadas) para cubrir 150 Kms mas de espacio aéreo, misiles anti buque P-500 que tienen alcance teórico de 500 Kms P-500 Bazalt - Wikipedia @Moderado un radar con un alcance de cientos de Kilómetros era un buque de supremacía naval en caso que fuera roto el perímetro de los S-300 tenia OSA-M sistemas de menor alcance para blancos de menor altura 





* "Todo lo que este a 500 kms es hundido" - "Todo lo que vuele a 150 Kms es derribado" 

Incompetencia militar orco es terrible o hay un grave muy grave problema de saboteo interno* como se les ocurre acercar tanto a la costa sabiendo que hay baterías de misiles anti buque activas? 

Las armas equipamiento son algo secundario lo mas importante es un personal capacitado, disciplinado con alta moral y voluntad de lucha para vencer, el para vencer se necesita cabeza fría corazón caliente y bolas de titanio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Si, sistema propio. Acabo de caer en la cuenta de que le pueden falcar un radar AESA asi que puede detectar perfectamente esas chatarras entre la niebla.



keylargof dijo:


> Entiendo que su sistema de guiado propio, pero lo mismo lo usanos o los british les han ayudado tuneando el bicho con un rádar último modelo


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo digo porque en las supuestas condiciones de visibilidad, un TB-2 sin radar no podría dar con el.
> ok parece que tiene radar integrado:
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, parece que el TB2 se usó para despistar al rádar del flamante submarino Mosca. Lo que viene a ser una finta. Pero de verdad, no fintas border line.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No te flipes. Domingo Soriano no es experto en esto. De hecho, ese vídeo es muy, muy simplista, y se limita a hacer cuatro cálculos bastante simples.
> 
> Yo no te diría magufo, pero sí que los anti-renovables vivís en cifras de hace 10 años. Soléis ser muy pronuclear y progas y procarbón y propetróleo. Todo lo que sea renovable, es el horror, y además carísimo. Esto es más cercano a la realidad:
> 
> ...




en fin, manda cojones que digas que vivimos en cifras de hace 10 años cuando desde 2012 no es que se haya desarrollado mucho la tecnologia precisamente, y me hace mucha gracia que hables de potencia instalada renovable la cual vas a aprovechar en contadas ocasiones, concretemente en invierno o de noche 0

el catch de las renovables es que te obligan a instalar no renovables, con lo cual puedes o tener nuclear + renovables o nuclear, pero jamas renovables sin nuclear

en fin es tan simple el ver que es mas barata la nuclear que las renovables que a la nuclear la tienen que cerrar por decreto mientras subvencionan la renovable porque si no simplemente ninguna compañia se cambiaria de acuerdo a los calculos puramente economicos no ideologicos



y conste que no son antirenovables de hecho trabaje en una de las grandes instaladoras eolicas, lo que me parece una eatupidez es que politicamente se obligue a las empresas y ciudadanos a ir en contra de sus intereses mediante decreto por dogmas flowerpower de gretas muy probablemebte al servicio de putin(consciente o inconscientemente)


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> TV rusa Prime Time: que dicen que el hundimiento del Mosvka es un casus belli
> 
> 
> 
> Así se obtiene un 33% de aceptación masacrando sus propios soldados en Ucrania




casus belli contra la no tormenta de ayer entiendo


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La lata orca era una "Estrella de la muerte" tenia misiles S-300 instalados (Los que se han negado operar a Siria por 2 décadas) para cubrir 150 Kms mas de espacio aéreo, misiles anti buque P-500 que tienen alcance teórico de 500 Kms P-500 Bazalt - Wikipedia @Moderado un radar con un alcance de cientos de Kilómetros era un buque de supremacía naval en caso que fuera roto el perímetro de los S-300 tenia OSA-M sistemas de menor alcance para blancos de menor altura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente no es consciente de lo que significa perder un buque así. Es sencillamente CATASTRÓFICO. Es una pérdida de dimensiones COLOSALES.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa. Un barquito sin importancia


"El vicepresidente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias de Misiles y Artillería (RARAN) para Políticas de Información, el Doctor en Ciencias Militares, Konstantin Sivkov , le dijo a Lente.ru sobre la importancia del crucero para la Armada.

*La importancia para la flota es enorme,* porque este es uno de los cuatro barcos en la zona del Pacífico que tenía el potencial de ataque más poderoso. *El crucero tenía un poderoso sistema de defensa aérea y armas de ataque. Una perdida muy seria*

Konstantín Sivkov

“*Correspondía a las condiciones del combate moderno, tenía un sistema de ataque con misiles con un alcance de unos 800 kilómetros contra objetivos marítimos. Tenía sistemas de misiles antiaéreos y todo tipo de misiles de gatillo, un moderno sistema de guerra electrónica ”, está seguro de Sivkov.

Según el experto, el crucero Moskva tenía sistemas de defensa aérea muy potentes (defensa aérea), buenas armas antisubmarinas y una buena estación hidroacústica. “Se sometió a una importante modernización, y la revisión finalizó en 2019, por lo que el barco es bastante moderno”, dijo el vicepresidente de RARAN.

Sobre el crucero "Moscú"*
El crucero Moskva se puso en servicio en diciembre de 1982. El desplazamiento del barco es de 11,3 mil toneladas. El armamento principal consistía en 16 lanzadores (PU) de misiles antibuque supersónicos (ASM) P-1000 Vulkan, 64 lanzadores de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) S-300F Fort y 4 lanzadores de sistemas de defensa aérea Osa-MA.

*Una de las ventajas del barco es la presencia de potentes radares que te permiten rastrear misiles y aviones enemigos*. La tripulación del crucero - varios cientos de personas


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo digo porque en las supuestas condiciones de visibilidad, un TB-2 sin radar no podría dar con el.
> ok parece que tiene radar integrado:



Hombre los TB-2 llevan cámara térmica, de hecho creo que todos sus videos son con la cámara térmica activada.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Esos rusos y sus locos cacharros:


----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prensa rusa. Un barquito sin importancia
> 
> 
> "El vicepresidente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias de Misiles y Artillería (RARAN) para Políticas de Información, el Doctor en Ciencias Militares, Konstantin Sivkov , le dijo a Lente.ru sobre la importancia del crucero para la Armada.
> ...



Si tan pepino era no entiendo como se lo han cargado con un TB2 y un par de misiles Dimitri. No me quiero imaginar cual era el estado de ese buque y lo inútiles que eran los marineros que llevaba. Si el flagship se lo han cargado así no me quiero imaginar los demás.


EDIT: Joder acabo de leer que la versión oficial dice que el incendio empezó por una colilla. Tanto misil para que un marinero mongoloide que no conocía el mar hasta que lo subieron a ese barco te lo derroya por fumarse un cigarro. Mejor que digan que fueron los ucranianos porque es ridículo.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Otro Kursk. A este le va a dar el sol menos los años venideros que a la chapa de la lata de ventresca gigante hundida del Moskva.



Entre muertos, hundidos y apresados....va a tener que ir Putin a remar.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo suyo sería un golpe de estado, detención y juicio contra Putin con condena a muerte y ejecución de la sentencia televisada y en prime time.
> 
> Después el nuevo gobierno ruso que pida perdón a ucrania y al resto de europa y del mundo. Repliegue de las tropas y nueva etapa.
> 
> Es la única salida digna que le queda a Rusia como nación.



Ya que nos ponemos, que devuelvan el oro.


----------



## LurkerIII (15 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> en fin, manda cojones que digas que vivimos en cifras de hace 10 años cuando desde 2012 no es que se haya desarrollado mucho la tecnologia precisamente, y me hace mucha gracia que hables de potencia instalada renovable la cual vas a aprovechar en contadas ocasiones, concretemente en invierno o de noche 0



Los paneles FV han bajado de precio una barbaridad desde 2012. Incluso aunque hablemos de la misma tecnología, el mismo panel de 400W ha pasado de costar 2.000€ a costar menos de 200€. Y un panel en invierno también produce. Menos, pero produce.



> el catch de las renovables es que te obligan a instalar no renovables, con lo cual puedes o tener nuclear + renovables o nuclear, pero jamas renovables sin nuclear



Jamás he dicho otra cosa. Si te lees mi mensaje con atención (como yo hago con el tuyo), verás que no digo desmantelar la nuclear, sino si acaso aumentarla hasta un 30% o lo que sea el consumo basal.



> en fin es tan simple el ver que es mas barata la nuclear que las renovables que a la nuclear la tienen que cerrar por decreto mientras subvencionan la renovable porque si no simplemente ninguna compañia se cambiaria de acuerdo a los calculos puramente economicos no ideologicos



Estás mezclando churras con merinas. Voy a suponer que hablas de cierres como Zorita. Estos cierres son por rentabilidad. Son centrales antiguas que cuesta más renovarlas que lo que se espera que renten. Porque en contra de lo que muchos parecéis creer, las nucleares no son "fire-and-forget", y necesitan mantenimiento y upgrades continuos, además de personal muy cualificado trabajando en ellas. Las nucleares son centrales MUY CARAS de instalar, pero mucho. Tanto que en países nuclear-friendly apenas se instalan nuevas centrales.

Los cálculos puramente económicos ya te los he puesto, no son tan complicados. El precio del panel + inversores te dan un precio de la electricidad muy, muy competitivo con el grid, y más si puedes volcar excedentes aún por debajo de lo que se paga en el pool y teniendo en cuenta los peajes. Te pongo un ejemplo de autoconsumo: invirtiendo unos 4.000€ en tu instalación (unos 10 paneles), puedes producir fácilmente 15kWh diarios de media al año (más en verano, menos en invierno). Esto te daría unos 15 * 30 = 450 kWh al mes. Ahora mira tu factura de la luz, y dime cuánto consumes: me extrañaría bastante que subas mucho de los 450 kWh mensuales.

Los cálculos puramente económicos te dicen que una inversión de 4.000€ con una vida media de 25 años te cubren toda tus necesidades eléctricas. Una persona que consuma de media 100€ al mes lo amortiza en menos de 4 años.



> y conste que no son antirenovables de hecho trabaje en una de las grandes instaladoras eolicas, lo que me parece una eatupidez es que politicamente se obligue a las empresas y ciudadanos a ir en contra de sus intereses mediante decreto por dogmas flowerpower de gretas muy probablemebte al servicio de putin(consciente o inconscientemente)



Repito, no te equivoques. Esto no es la era de ZP en la que tendría que darte la razón y las subvenciones fueron salvajes. Ahora es prácticamente imposible pillar una subvención a FV (igual algunos ayuntamientos de dan unos euretes). Ahora lo que tienes es trabas. Y no las enumero porque no es el hilo. Hay tantas trabas que la gente que se dedica a esto ya ha denunciado, y ganado, varias veces en Europa.

El problema de la gente de tu perfil es que contrapone nuclear con renovables, o gas con renovables. La verdadera lucha está en saber quién es el respaldo de las renovables: gas o nuclear. Si eliminas o limitas las renovables, no te quedan más cojones que poner *gas*, carbón y *petróleo*, o irnos a nuclear 80% como Francia.

Sois los antirrenovables los que le hacéis el juego a Putin inconscientemente. Cada kW producido en un molinillo o un panel es un kW menos de gas que hay que comprar. Putin lleva años vendiendo que tienen centrales nucleares de cuarta generación en investigación, siempre a punto de salir al mercado, para frenar la instalación de nucleares de tercera que quedarían obsoletas en 10 años (y son caras). A la vista de lo que están haciendo en Ucrania, no quiero ni imaginar cómo llevan lo de esas centrales. Es todo un teatrillo para tenernos enganchados al gas mientras esperamos las nucleares de IV.


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

Van a desnazificar pero no son nazis , solo usan sus métodos , que hipocresía

#Russian la propaganda ya no oculta el hecho de que el objetivo de la Federación Rusa es borrar la idea de ser #Ukrainian . Incluso la palabra "ucranianos" en sí misma la consideraron un insulto y no ven ninguna razón para la existencia de esta nación o etnia fuera de una identidad "rusa".


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Otro Kursk. A este le va a dar el sol menos los años venideros que a la chapa de la lata de ventresca gigante hundida del Moskva.



Me parece fatal que arresten a este hombre. A ver si ahora va a tener la culpa de que se hayan quemado unas croquetas y que luego hubiera una tormenta.


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> en fin, manda cojones que digas que vivimos en cifras de hace 10 años cuando desde 2012 no es que se haya desarrollado mucho la tecnologia precisamente, y me hace mucha gracia que hables de potencia instalada renovable la cual vas a aprovechar en contadas ocasiones, concretemente en invierno o de noche 0
> 
> el catch de las renovables es que te obligan a instalar no renovables, con lo cual puedes o tener nuclear + renovables o nuclear, pero jamas renovables sin nuclear
> 
> ...



1) termosolar es renovable
2) las tecnologías de almacenamiento (baterías de litio y de flujo redox) permiten almacenar cada vez más energía a menor coste.
3) las nucleares son sobre todo muy caras de implantar(y de gestionar sus residuos, pero esto está mejorando). Por lo que lo que habría que hacer es renovar las plantas existentes y a no ser que seas un país con mucha pasta, no poner nuevas...


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

Esta madre de soldado ruso no sabe nada de su hijo desde finales de febrero. Por favor que alguien le pase el link al Necro Mancer:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me parece fatal que arresten a este hombre. A ver si ahora va a tener la culpa de que se hayan quemado unas croquetas y que luego hubiera una tormenta.



He leído que la versión oficial es que el incendio se originó por una colilla, igual el bueno de Igor se estaba rulando un canuto con los grumetes y de alguna manera acabaron mandando al fondo del mar un buque de 12.000 toneladas lleno de misiles, cañones, radares, sensores, torpedos y unos 500 marineros. Rossiya qualität.


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

Chubais el dimitido y el mismo que abandonó Rusia, lo raro es que lo dejaran salir


*El nuevo jefe de Rosnano se quejó de Chubais ante la Fiscalía General*
El jefe de "Rosnano" Kulikov pidió a la Fiscalía General que verificara el trabajo de la empresa bajo Chubais.


El jefe de Rosnano, Sergey Kulikov, se dirigió a la Oficina del Fiscal General con una solicitud para verificar el trabajo de la empresa durante los años en que estuvo dirigida por Anatoly Chubais, de 2010 a 2020, informa RBC con referencia a la carta de Kulikov dirigida al Fiscal General Igor. Krasnov. Según él, el equipo de Chubais se endeudó, llevó a la empresa a la quiebra y luego, al cambiar la política contable, redujo "formalmente" los pasivos, causando daños a la empresa por un monto de 28 mil millones de rublos.
En una carta que Kulikovenviadoal departamento el 24 de marzo, se indica que durante la década en que Chubais estuvo "al mando", el volumen de préstamos externos de Rosnano superó los 290 mil millones de rublos. Según él, a fines de 2020, la deuda de la empresa superó los 146 mil millones de rublos, mientras que el costo de su servicio en 2010-2021 alcanzó los 126 mil millones de rublos. Kulikov enfatizó que Chubais usó garantías estatales por un monto de 108 mil millones de rublos para garantizar la deuda.

Además, ya en 2016, Rosnano estuvo a punto de quebrar, ya que el tamaño de los préstamos excedía el valor de los activos. Posteriormente, Chubais redujo "formalmente" los pasivos de la empresa, atribuyendo algunos de ellos a la sección "Capital adicional" de los estados financieros.



https://news.ru/society/glava-rosnano-kulikov-pozhalovalsya-na-chubajsa-v-genprokuraturu/


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Yo si lo veo posible. Ahora dudo que llegado el caso Alemania, Austria y otros dejaran de comprarles gas.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (15 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo era eso de que a veces cuesta diferenciar un troll de un extremista? Al final la Irina de Twitter ha resultado ser un troll, pero ha costado ¿eh?







Captura porque parece que han suspendido la cuenta


----------



## ELVR (15 Abr 2022)

Es conocido también con el apodo de "Ninyopoyav"


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

El caso es que a mí el nazi ese me suena de algo


----------



## Radiopatio (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

Pensandolo, el flujo comercial de bienes basicos ; tipo minerales, alimentos, petróleo ect, sin carga tecnológica, debe continuar. Rusia es un imperio que trasforma las divisas en palacios y yates, si cierras las embajadas y mantienes a raya tecnologia y sabotaje internacional, se pudren como el sultan de mali.
Es ridiculo que las embajadas rusas sigan abiertas de par en par, sabotajeando y comprando voluntades a placer en occidente, mientras imponer draconianas medidas a las industrias occidentales.
Lo primero seria establecer una exclusion aera sobre ucrania; si ucrania es un pais soberano pues entonces lo despliegas y punto. De otra forma parace que un ipmerio demoniaco puede restringirte operar sobre un 3º pais porque le sale de los huevos.
Lo siguiente es expulsar a todos los diplomaticos y del rollo de competiciones y organismos a la politica rusa.
Y luego ya al final entras en las sanciones sobre comercio elemental porque alli ya te estas jodiendo a ti para joder al otro.

Lo del ataque nuclear si se produce es porque no se ha establecido exclusion aerea y porque la OTAN no se ha comprometido en ucrania. La OTAN no ha echo una mierda, no se que ladra el chiringito de orcos, lo estan haciendo paises individuales.

Por otra parte las nucleares tácticas no va a rendir ucrania, porque se enfrentan a la aniquilación; el chiringito orco lo deja claro.



Nicors dijo:


> Yo si lo veo posible. Ahora dudo que llegado el caso Alemania, Austria y otros dejaran de comprarles gas.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (15 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El caso es que a mí el nazi ese me suena de algo



Se parece a uno de los primeros médicos que murió heroicamente luchando contra el coronavirus


----------



## Alpharius (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Así es como se compensan las bajas en vehículos blindados del ejército ruso. Adquiriendo nuevo material a un módico precio.







(ukronazi ojeando los billetes) -¿no son falsos?
- Son reales
- Nunca he visto rublos en mi vida
- No te preocupes, los verás pronto. Estarán en todas partes.


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente no es consciente de lo que significa perder un buque así. Es sencillamente CATASTRÓFICO. Es una pérdida de dimensiones COLOSALES.



Ese buque cuesta más que el presupuesto de todas las ciudades de la HORDA excluyendo a San Petersburgo y Moscú. La niñorratada criminal solo grazna bobadas, contra ellos un insulto rápido y contundente, y a otra cosa


----------



## tomcat ii (15 Abr 2022)

Hay que tachar el Guided misile cruiser de la flota del mar negro.

Edito. Y al comandante creo que tambien.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Abr 2022)

On Russian TV they talk about the genocide of the Ukrainian people.

The "expert" agrees that Putin's goal is to erase the very idea of being Ukrainian. He considers even the very name "Ukrainians" an insult and does not see the reasons for the existence of this entire nation or nationality outside of the "Russian" identity.


----------



## gargamelix (15 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Chubais el dimitido y el mismo que abandonó Rusia, lo raro es que lo dejaran salir
> 
> 
> *El nuevo jefe de Rosnano se quejó de Chubais ante la Fiscalía General*
> ...



Todo eso es un circo y un cuento. La fiscalía ni respira si no se le ordena (sin llegar a lo de Rusia, en España tampoco se pueden tirar cohetes) y la gestión de las empresas públicas se encarga exclusivamente a la gente del círculo de Putin con el objetivo de enriquecerse. Únicamente te van a hacer problemas y paripés de fiscalización de cuentas si te van a purgar por lo que sea. Igualmente pasa con los cargos políticos, únicamente te van a enjuiciar por corrupción si te van a purgar. En la Rusia de hoy y desde hace décadas todos roban y todos son corruptos sin excepción.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## geral (15 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los paneles FV han bajado de precio una barbaridad desde 2012. Incluso aunque hablemos de la misma tecnología, el mismo panel de 400W ha pasado de costar 2.000€ a costar menos de 200€. Y un panel en invierno también produce. Menos, pero produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre las crecientes trabajas a la FV, especialmente los pequeños y medianos proyectos









Más trabas: la nueva ley fotovoltaica obliga al inversor a 'jugarse' el aval sin saber si podrá volcar


La medida antiespeculación vuelve a perjudicar a los pequeños productores




alicanteplaza.es


----------



## César Borgia (15 Abr 2022)

El crucero #Moskva podría llevar a bordo dos ojivas nucleares en el momento de su hundimiento.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La lata orca era una "Estrella de la muerte" tenia misiles S-300 instalados (Los que se han negado operar a Siria por 2 décadas) para cubrir 150 Kms mas de espacio aéreo, misiles anti buque P-500 que tienen alcance teórico de 500 Kms P-500 Bazalt - Wikipedia @Moderado un radar con un alcance de cientos de Kilómetros era un buque de supremacía naval en caso que fuera roto el perímetro de los S-300 tenia OSA-M sistemas de menor alcance para blancos de menor altura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gran problema es precisamente ese, como un cacharro con tanto misil y tecnología de reconocimiento puede ser hundido de esa manera, qué consecuencias tiene para la industria armamentística rusa? Esa sigue siendo de la poca industria real que Rusia posee, quién va a comprarles nada pudiendo recurrir a las copias chinas. Por eso prefieren admitir error propio antes que ataque externo, porque lo segundo es demoledor, no hablamos de misiles hipersónicos ni nada parecido, sino de antiguallas de la guerra fría que la propia Ucrania produce con alguna mejora.


----------



## elena francis (15 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Cómo era eso de que a veces cuesta diferenciar un troll de un extremista? Al final la Irina de Twitter ha resultado ser un troll, pero ha costado ¿eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder ese es Jordi "El niño Polla"


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 Abr 2022)

Vaya troleada poner una foto de Jordi, el niño polla como peligroso ucraniano... mis dies...


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> On Russian TV they talk about the genocide of the Ukrainian people.
> 
> The "expert" agrees that Putin's goal is to erase the very idea of being Ukrainian. He considers even the very name "Ukrainians" an insult and does not see the reasons for the existence of this entire nation or nationality outside of the "Russian" identity.



Si es que es obvio, la HORDA genocida tiene sed de sangre y quiere cometer un nuevo genocidio. Lo que es una vergüenza es que lo estemos permitiendo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> 1) termosolar es renovable
> 2) las tecnologías de almacenamiento (baterías de litio y de flujo redox) permiten almacenar cada vez más energía a menor coste.
> 3) las nucleares son sobre todo muy caras de implantar(y de gestionar sus residuos, pero esto está mejorando). Por lo que lo que habría que hacer es renovar las plantas existentes y a no ser que seas un país con mucha pasta, no poner nuevas...





LurkerIII dijo:


> Los paneles FV han bajado de precio una barbaridad desde 2012. Incluso aunque hablemos de la misma tecnología, el mismo panel de 400W ha pasado de costar 2.000€ a costar menos de 200€. Y un panel en invierno también produce. Menos, pero produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en fin, mientras sigue el wishfull thinking de que putin se guarda el mejor ejercito de algunos y de que la termosolar nos calientara en in ierno a otros

la realidad es esta;









Household electricity prices in Europe 2021


ELECTRICITY PRICE BY COUNTRY We show the price of electricity for domestic consumers in each of the EU countries. We publish the data of the evolution of electricity prices with and without taxes. You can compare the differences between countries.




countryeconomy.com





ahora me podeis escribir parrafadas de topicos cargados de fintas o hipoteticos almacenamientos de energia que el papel lo aguanta todo.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (15 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> On Russian TV they talk about the genocide of the Ukrainian people.
> 
> The "expert" agrees that Putin's goal is to erase the very idea of being Ukrainian. He considers even the very name "Ukrainians" an insult and does not see the reasons for the existence of this entire nation or nationality outside of the "Russian" identity.



Como buena dictadura,a ver quién dice la barbaridad más grande para complacer al sátrapa .


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> en fin, mientras sigue el wishfull thinking de que putin se guarda el mejor ejercito de algunos y de que la termosolar nos calientara en in ierno a otros
> 
> la realidad es esta;
> 
> ...



La realidad cambia de un día a otro, por lo que lo que importa es analizar tendencias...

Pero si te ilustras en el tema de las energías, cada día tenemos más oportunidades para ir alejándonos del consumo de combustibles fósiles... Como digo, la energía nuclear está muy bien si no tienes que montar las centrales de cero por el coste que tiene (a parte de que no funcionan con los pedos de los ángeles y el combustible tb hay que conseguirlo  ).

Con guerra o no, seguiremos teniendo gas y petróleo, pero como no dejemos de quemarlo al ritmo que lo hacemos no vamos a tener tierra habitable (para humanos en general) por muchos años ....


----------



## pep007 (15 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> No entiendo como este anormal no está baneado a estas alturas, no para de floodear con mensajes kilométricos completamente off topic llenos de imágenes. A ver si Calvopez se pone las pilas y hace un poco de limpia porque entre la publicidad intrusiva que no te deja ni leer los mensajes y los trolles estos se te quitan las ganas de entrar al foro.



Si, por favor, Gran lider Calopez, elimina al gilipollas este del gatochiflado

Es que ya lleva dias mostrando su subnormalidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Cómo era eso de que a veces cuesta diferenciar un troll de un extremista? Al final la Irina de Twitter ha resultado ser un troll, pero ha costado ¿eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y luego vendrá @AYN RANDiano2 a dar lecciones con el Santo Niño del Sepulcro y la manipulación ucraniana…


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Abr 2022)

Rusos intentando cazar a dos tíos con fuego de mortero, y no les dan


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

Ruisa reconoce el hundimiento del Mosca.

Rusia ha escalado su retórica bélica en las últimas horas, tras sufrir una nueva debacle militar con el hundimiento de su buque insignia en el Mar Negro, amenazando con *intensificar los ataques con misiles contra la capital ucraniana*, Kiev, y exigiendo a EEUU que deje de asistir a su rival, so pena de enfrenarse a "consecuencias impredecibles".

"El número y el nivel de los ataques con misiles en Kiev aumentará en respuesta a todos los ataques de tipo terrorista y sabotaje que ha llevado a cabo el régimen nacionalista de Kiev en territorio ruso", aseguró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, *Igor Konashenkov*, a las pocas horas de que la principal urbe ucraniana sufriera una acción de ese tipo.

Según Konashenkov, *el objetivo de esa arremetida fue una fábrica de misiles* ubicada en las inmediaciones de la capital, algo que confirmaron medios como Afp.


*"Es el precio a pagar por la destrucción del Moskva"









Putin se ensaña con Kiev por segundo día consecutivo


Rusia ha escalado su retórica bélica en las últimas horas, tras sufrir una nueva debacle militar con el hundimiento de su buque insignia en el Mar Negro, amenazando con...




www.elmundo.es




*


----------



## hightower (15 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> No te flipes. Domingo Soriano no es experto en esto. De hecho, ese vídeo es muy, muy simplista, y se limita a hacer cuatro cálculos bastante simples.
> 
> Yo no te diría magufo, pero sí que los anti-renovables vivís en cifras de hace 10 años. Soléis ser muy pronuclear y progas y procarbón y propetróleo. Todo lo que sea renovable, es el horror, y además carísimo. Esto es más cercano a la realidad:
> 
> ...



Gracias por explicarlo todo tan clarito.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

Empiezan a confirmarse que las bajas del Mosca han sido muchas.


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El capitán orco de la lata gigante a palmao en la explosioOOO!
> 
> Que descanse en piss Putler valorara su sacrificio



Desolé. 
Tremenda pena tengo.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

Va a remontar sumergido el rio Dnipro y salir a la altura de la ciudad para proceder a su toma.


----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

Traigo este interesante hilo de Twitter con un mapa más que interesante, en el que se intenta predecir la próxima contra ofensiva ucraniana, que a ver si se produce o nos salen por peteneras y hacen otra cosa y para poner un mapa como los pro rusos aunque lleven un tiempo sin poner alguno al menos en este hilo.

El mapa:


El hilo:


----------



## Tales. (15 Abr 2022)

Lo del Moska consagra la “operación especial” como una humillación histórica de la que se hablará durante siglos a la Guerra del Inverno o guerra ruso-japonesa.


----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

P.S. no nos vengamos muy arriba y nos pase como al ejército ruso y sus admiradores.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> TV rusa Prime Time: que dicen que el hundimiento del Mosvka es un casus belli
> 
> 
> 
> Así se obtiene un 33% de aceptación masacrando sus propios soldados en Ucrania



*Kamil tiene razón pedorro BELICISMO LANGOSTO - 

BELICISMO GERIÁTRICO! 

jajajaja como el langosto manda a callar a la otra osea se creen dueños de todo 

@Notrabajo34 *


----------



## Pete Best (15 Abr 2022)

No me extrañaría que el _Moska _lo hubiesen terminado de hundir los propios rusos, en caso de que hubiese quedado muy dañado no querrían bajo ningún concepto que salieran imágenes de esa catástrofe que podría resultar demoledora para la moral. Aquello ha debido ser una carnicería.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ruisa reconoce el hundimiento del Mosca.
> 
> Rusia ha escalado su retórica bélica en las últimas horas, tras sufrir una nueva debacle militar con el hundimiento de su buque insignia en el Mar Negro, amenazando con *intensificar los ataques con misiles contra la capital ucraniana*, Kiev, y exigiendo a EEUU que deje de asistir a su rival, so pena de enfrenarse a "consecuencias impredecibles".
> 
> ...



Osea bombardearan civiles lo que han estado haciendo desde el principio nada nuevo bajo el sol..............


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)

Un pequeño ejemplo de cuánto de un error garrafal. Putin ha persuadido a dos países con un PIB combinado de 810.000 millones de dólares para que se unan a la OTAN. El PIB de Rusia vale $ 1480 mil millones (y se está contrayendo).

Es parte del plan


----------



## moncton (15 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El gran problema es precisamente ese, como un cacharro con tanto misil y tecnología de reconocimiento puede ser hundido de esa manera, qué consecuencias tiene para la industria armamentística rusa? Esa sigue siendo de la poca industria real que Rusia posee, quién va a comprarles nada pudiendo recurrir a las copias chinas. Por eso prefieren admitir error propio antes que ataque externo, porque lo segundo es demoledor, no hablamos de misiles hipersónicos ni nada parecido, sino de antiguallas de la guerra fría que la propia Ucrania produce con alguna mejora.




Un barquito que debe costar unos cuantos cientos de millones, mas la tripulacion que tampoco son baratos de mantener, mas los misiles que cuestan lo suyo... a tomar por culo por dos duros

Si ya lo decian de los alemanes, el bismark era la puta hostia pero no lo sacaban por si se lo jodian y los ingleses hicieron cuestion de estado el hundirlo para machacar la moral

Yo ya lo he dicho hace tiempo, lo de grupos navales gordos con portaaviones y destructores y tal hoy en dia se tienen en plan fardar y sacada de chorra porque con dos drones y un par de misiles solucionas sin tener un bicho de miles de toneladas dando por saco parriba y pabajo

Y encima con el riesgo que te lo manden al fondo del mar por el equivalente al coste de dos dias de operacion del barquito


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Abr 2022)

A mi me parece un troleo premium

karma ucraniano: 
- 24 de febrero: El nacimiento de la frase “buque de guerra ruso, vete a la mierda” 
- 13 de abril: El presidente @ZelenskyyUa muestra el nuevo sello postal con la frase 
- 14 de abril: El buque de guerra Moskva mencionado en la frase se hunde


----------



## Fiallo (15 Abr 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Dentro de lo malo que es una guerra, lo que va a demostrar la guerra de Ucrania es el ser un laboratorio para probar la guerra moderna y las nuevas tácticas para ganar; de hecho, ya se está demostrando que tener un gran ejército con material rodante no te va a dar una victoria si con una pléyade de drones armados eres capaz de destruirlos a distancia sin que te causen una baja. Estoy seguro que de aquí sacaremos buenas lecciones, aunque por desgracia a coste de miles de vidas, sobre todo de los civiles inocentes.



Marruecos esta comprando muchos drones turcos para contrarrestar a los tanques soviéticos argelinos


----------



## Pete Best (15 Abr 2022)

He estado mirando la página web del Coronel Baños y me ha terminado de confirmar algo que sospechaba, que es un completo inútil que ha llegado donde está en base a ser un buen relaciones públicas. No hay más que ver su CV.

-Entre 1997 y 1999, realicé el curso de Estado Mayor.

-De 1999 a 2001, estuve destinado en la *Secretaría General del Estado Mayor del Ejército de Tierra*, en Madrid.

-Durante los tres años siguientes, fui Jefe de Contrainteligencia y Seguridad del Cuerpo de Ejército Europeo, en Estrasburgo.

- De 2010 a 2012, estuve destinado en la División de Asuntos Estratégicos y Seguridad, de la Secretaría General de Política de Defensa, como Jefe del Área de Análisis Geopolítico. 

Lo que viene a ser el típico político inútil que lo van moviendo de Secretaría General a Dirección General y a delegación de tiempo libre.
En EEUU y países serios los militares se dedican a estudiar, publicar estudios de doctrina militar, hacer investigaciones sobre cómo sera el futuro de la guerra. Aquí tenemos al puto Albert Rivera de lo militar contando sus sandeces en Telecinco. España se tiene que replantear muchas cosas.


----------



## LurkerIII (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Así es como se compensan las bajas en vehículos blindados del ejército ruso. Adquiriendo nuevo material a un módico precio.
> 
> (ukronazi ojeando los billetes) -¿no son falsos?
> - Son reales
> ...



Lo pongo en cuarentena porque:

- Un solo ucraniano desarmado? Quién va solo a una transacción de estas? Te pegan un tiro, te entierran, y adiós. Ni dinero, ni vida.

- Llega al medio de la nada... Cómo vuelve? Andando? Es hombre muerto.

- Sus compañeros de unidad lo dejan irse solo con el vehículo? "Chavales, me voy a dar una vuelta yo solo con este material, no me esperéis para cenar".

No se, es todo muy raro.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

Los únicos inteligentes en esas dictaduras bananeras totalitarias corruptas criminales son el déspota de turno y los oligarcas enchufados financieramente en el sistema lo se por EXPERIENCIA PROPIA

De resto sus adeptos son hordas de patéticos organismos unicelulares

El ejemplo mas destacado es el zopenco de @Zhukov no soy Español ni estoy en España pero revisando las leyes de ese estado tiene años en este foro cometiendo de algo que se conoce según las leyes del Reino de España como crímenes de odio llamando a genocidios y cometer crímenes contra la humanidad sin embargo el sujeto fue TAN IMBECIL para denunciar a la policía de España a varios foreros que "Amenazaron su vida" osea son idiotas severos

Es como si un criminal en serie vaya a meter una denuncia en la policía diciendo que su seguridad esta amenaza mas zopenco no se puede ser 





Aclaro una cosa fue propagandista GENOCIDA CRIMINAL Zhukov quien dijo denunciar a otros foreros a la POLICIA DE ESPAÑA


Estimados colegas burbujeros: El sujeto @Zhukov esta diciendo que yo lo estoy calumniando joder................. Tiene 8 años llenado de basura el foro con racismo anti Ucraniano, cosas como Ucropitecus, Ucronazis, Ukros han sido regados por el también hace llamados abiertos a que el Estado...




www.burbuja.info









Querido líder le aclaro que Zhukov esta estimulando / justificando a que se cometan crímenes contra la humanidad.


Estimado querido líder @calopez gusto en saludarle, primero que nada le felicito por tener esta plataforma donde todos pueden expresar sus opiniones libremente y es un gran placer para mi participar en el mismo. Le informo que el forista @Zhukov el cual esta manifestando recientemente pánico...




www.burbuja.info







Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos del estado psicológico de las putinas del foro?
> 
> Llevan unos días aciagos y a estas alturas ya deben olerse que el bochornazo es inevitable. Hasta la putina más majadera sabe ya que comparar al ejército ruso con la OTAN es una mongolada insostenible. Y mira que se les advirtió al principio de que esta operación iba a acabar en desastre, pero las putinas prefirieron ignorar la realidad como si eso fuera a cambiar el curso de los acontecimientos. Demasiados años chillando mongoladas como para reconocer a tiempo que son unos grandísimos cretinos.
> 
> ...



Siguen con lo mismo _*TOJOOO E PARTEE EL PLAAAA*_

Apenas revisando unas paginas del otro hilo veo a este pringao


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Abr 2022)

Hilo interesante donde se explica que los rusos parecen estar mandado tripulaciones reducidas en los carros, eso explicaría que circulen sin vigilar los costados o la parte trasera, apuntando todos al frente como una procesión de patos. Síntomas de corrupción, sueldos extra que se pagan a soldados inexistentes?


----------



## Abc123CBA (15 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Si tan pepino era no entiendo como se lo han cargado con un TB2 y un par de misiles Dimitri. No me quiero imaginar cual era el estado de ese buque y lo inútiles que eran los marineros que llevaba. Si el flagship se lo han cargado así no me quiero imaginar los demás.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Joder acabo de leer que la versión oficial dice que el incendio empezó por una colilla. Tanto misil para que un marinero mongoloide que no conocía el mar hasta que lo subieron a ese barco te lo derroya por fumarse un cigarro. Mejor que digan que fueron los ucranianos porque es ridículo.



La tormenta permitió a los ucranianos montar el misil en la costa e impidió al segundo radar (este sí de 360º) poder detectar el misil, ha sido una mezcla de suerte e ingenio.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los únicos inteligentes en esas dictaduras bananeras totalitarias corruptas criminales son el déspota de turno y los oligarcas enchufados financieramente en el sistema lo se por EXPERIENCIA PROPIA
> 
> De resto sus adeptos son hordas de patéticos organismos unicelulares
> 
> ...



El plan ruso es cojonudo, entrar en un guerra aparentando que eres una superpotencia militar, y salir siendo una cochambre mafiosa que da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## uberales (15 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Hay que tachar el Guided misile cruiser de la flota del mar negro.
> 
> Edito. Y al comandante creo que tambien.



Coño un korolyov, ¿también cohetero colo el abuelo?


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

País de tarados:


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> *Kamil tiene razón pedorro BELICISMO LANGOSTO -
> 
> BELICISMO GERIÁTRICO!
> 
> ...



El langosto no parece darse cuenta de que es lo que se ha intentado desde el principio, tirarle a Kiev con artillería pesada, pero no han podido acercarle nada. 
Y misilazos guiados no los tienen en gran cantidad ni tienen precisión. Es patético como piden lo imposible, como si querer fuera poder.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> On Russian TV they talk about the genocide of the Ukrainian people.
> 
> The "expert" agrees that Putin's goal is to erase the very idea of being Ukrainian. He considers even the very name "Ukrainians" an insult and does not see the reasons for the existence of this entire nation or nationality outside of the "Russian" identity.



El programita es como el Salvame Deluxe pero en versión rusky.


César Borgia dijo:


> El crucero #Moskva podría llevar a bordo dos ojivas nucleares en el momento de su hundimiento.



Me pregunto qué pasaría si esos misiles nucleares caen en manos ucranianas.


----------



## machinaexdeus (15 Abr 2022)

Ya hay dos moscas bajo el Mar Negro. 

En junio de 1941, la flota soviética ataca el puerto rumano de Constanza. Los rumanos los reciben con flores y los bolches salen huyendo. El destructor Moskva golpea una mina y se hunde. 268 marineros mueren y 69 supervivientes son capturados por los rumanos. 







Ataque a Constanza - Consecuencia, RAID, Fondo | KripKit


La incursión en Constanza tuvo lugar el 26 de junio de 1941 en el contexto de los acontecimientos más amplios del Teatro del Mar Negro en la Segunda Guerra Mund...




kripkit.com


----------



## Abc123CBA (15 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El plan ruso es cojonudo, entrar en un guerra aparentando que eres una superpotencia militar, y salir siendo una cochambre mafiosa que da vergüenza ajena.



Ucrania lleva 8 años de guerra civil.


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El gran problema es precisamente ese, como un cacharro con tanto misil y tecnología de reconocimiento puede ser hundido de esa manera, qué consecuencias tiene para la industria armamentística rusa? Esa sigue siendo de la poca industria real que Rusia posee, quién va a comprarles nada pudiendo recurrir a las copias chinas. Por eso prefieren admitir error propio antes que ataque externo, porque lo segundo es demoledor, no hablamos de misiles hipersónicos ni nada parecido, sino de antiguallas de la guerra fría que la propia Ucrania produce con alguna mejora.



Perdón, el Mokva se hizo en Ucrania.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El plan ruso es cojonudo, entrar en un guerra aparentando que eres una superpotencia militar, y salir siendo una cochambre mafiosa que da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Abr 2022)

Nos dijeron que primero enviaban la chatarra y reservaban los pata negra

La realidad es...


----------



## Agropecuario (15 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La tormenta permitió a los ucranianos montar el misil en la costa e impidió al segundo radar (este sí de 360º) poder detectar el misil, ha sido una mezcla de suerte e ingenio.



Esto me recuerdo a un _proruso_ que se reía de unas imágenes o video de unos _ukras_ cavando una especie de trinchera en la playa ... mira que si ha sido desde ahí ...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Ucrania lleva 8 años de guerra civil.



Nunca hubo "Guerra civil" eso fue una farsa putinista desde el principio. 

Las milicias del Dombass militarmente no son nada el ejercito Ucraniano ese obsoleto fallido ineficaz corrupto del 2014 les iba a aplastar y los rusos intervinieron de forma encubierta para evitarlo.

Putin uso el mismo sistema que se uso en Siria infiltración de terroristas pero estos terroristas son totalmente dependientes del apoyo externo sin ese apoyo mueren por ahogamiento así no les apoyen.

Para el año 2021 las milicias del Dombass eran un desastre de corrupción, peleas internas mafias proxenetas muchos desertaron a Ucrania y contaron desastres y barbaries que se cometieron en el "Dombass liberado"


----------



## uberales (15 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien puede poner el golpe de estado en 1991 y como fue de Paco?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Abr 2022)

Pues ya mismo sacan los tu-22 y los 160, y eso hara pupa indiscriminada alla donde actue. Espero que entren mas sistemas antiaereos modernos de largo alcance para poder contrarrestar y abran la puerta a los mig 29.


----------



## machinaexdeus (15 Abr 2022)

Dicen que según las fotos tomadas desde el barco turco, la zona afectada por el incendio fueron las lanzaderas de misiles S-300F.


----------



## ELVR (15 Abr 2022)

No se lo tome ustec a mal, pero hace tiempo fui a comer a un restaurante donde parte de su plantilla eran "specials" (supongo que por temas de integración y tal). Pues bien, comí estupendamente y el servicio de ellos fue correcto y eficaz. 

Esto es más bien un tema de lo "hezpecial" que es el Vladimiro 1º "el Botox"


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pensandolo, el flujo comercial de bienes basicos ; tipo minerales, alimentos, petróleo ect, sin carga tecnológica, debe continuar. Rusia es un imperio que trasforma las divisas en palacios y yates, si cierras las embajadas y mantienes a raya tecnologia y sabotaje internacional, se pudren como el sultan de mali.
> Es ridiculo que las embajadas rusas sigan abiertas de par en par, sabotajeando y comprando voluntades a placer en occidente, mientras imponer draconianas medidas a las industrias occidentales.
> Lo primero seria establecer una exclusion aera sobre ucrania; si ucrania es un pais soberano pues entonces lo despliegas y punto. De otra forma parace que un ipmerio demoniaco puede restringirte operar sobre un 3º pais porque le sale de los huevos.
> Lo siguiente es expulsar a todos los diplomaticos y del rollo de competiciones y organismos a la politica rusa.
> ...



no se puede efectuar una exclusion aerea sin tener que atacar defensas antiaereas en territorio ruso. A todos lo efectos es lo mismo que atacar Rusia, por eso no lo hacen. Si sobrebuelas Ukrania y te envian un pepino desde territorio Ruso no puedes ignorarlo, debes atacar la fuente de amenaza si quieres dominar el cielo.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Pues ya mismo sacan los tu-22 y los 160, y eso hara pupa indiscriminada alla donde actue. Espero que entren mas sistemas antiaereos modernos de largo alcance para poder contrarrestar y abran la puerta a los mig 29.



Tu 160 tienen como una docena operativos, alguno "caerá" y será otro desastre ruso.


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Ucrania lleva 8 años de guerra civil.



No seas cínico 8 años de guerra criminal contra la puta HORDA genocida con sus guerras de baja intensidad


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Tu 160 tienen como una docena operativos, alguno "caerá" y será otro desastre ruso.



depende la altura que vuelen.


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)

Esto ya se comentó hace días, si la capacidad era de unos 200 al año ahora será prácticamente cero

*la producción de nuevos tanques se detiene debido a problemas financieros y falta de componentes importados.*


Uralvagonzavod de Rusia está tratando de superar la crisis provocada por las sanciones impuestas. Uralvogonzavod (Nizhny Tagil) es un fabricante ruso de vehículos blindados, principalmente el tanque principal de la Federación Rusa T-72. Así lo informó la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio del Interior.

Desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, la empresa ha enfrentado numerosos problemas financieros. El aumento de las tasas de interés de los préstamos, la falta de fondos para pagar los préstamos en moneda extranjera, el aumento de los precios y los materiales y componentes (incluido el acero blindado): estos y otros problemas han complicado significativamente la producción de la mayoría de los tipos de equipos militares.

A pesar de la "sustitución de importaciones" ampliamente publicitada, Rusia no puede continuar produciendo armas de alta tecnología por sí sola sin seguir suministrando componentes importados.

Como resultado, la planta se ve obligada a buscar soluciones a los problemas financieros, incluida la exigencia de una suscripción del 100% de los contratos del gobierno. Se detiene la producción de nuevos equipos, incluidos los tanques T-90 y T-14 (Armata).

El "cuartel general operativo" creado identificó el área principal de trabajo como reparación de equipos militares dañados en la guerra con Ucrania.









В рф зупиняється виробництво нових танків через фінансові проблеми та відсутність імпортних комплектуючих


На російському «Уралвагонзаводі» намагаються подолати кризу, що виникла внаслідок... Война с Украиной 2022, Война с Украиной последние новости сегодня, Новости война с Украиной 2022 последние на сегодня, Будет ли война между Украиной и Россией и когда, Война с Украиной в 2022 году будет или нет...




armyinform.com.ua


----------



## paconan (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

El 20 % del empleo industrial de Rusia están em la industria militar, aparte la incapacidad de financiar nuevos desarrollos. Del SU 57 no se sabe nada el Pantsir lo financiaron los EAU, y sólo es un tunguska sobre un camión esta la mala fama que están cogiendo ¿cuantos serán dentro de dos años?


----------



## javac (15 Abr 2022)

El Su57 ha sido cancelado, no pasará a producción en masa


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

javac dijo:


> El Su57 ha sido cancelado, no pasará a producción en masa



Otro ridículo histórico de la HORDA


----------



## ELVR (15 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Hilo interesante donde se explica que los rusos parecen estar mandado tripulaciones reducidas en los carros, eso explicaría que circulen sin vigilar los costados o la parte trasera, apuntando todos al frente como una procesión de patos. Síntomas de corrupción, sueldos extra que se pagan a soldados inexistentes?



Lo de los tanques con el primero apuntando hacia delante, los 2 siguientes con el cañón a cada lado y ligeramente adelantado y el último hacia atrás ya lo hacían los alemanes en la 2ª GM y, por ejemplo, los israelíes en las guerras de los Seis Días y Yom Kippur. Vamos, que no es una táctica ultramoderna precisamente.


----------



## crash2012 (15 Abr 2022)

Russian warship blown up with fears of 300 dead 'after Ukraine missile strike'


The Moskva missile cruiser, Russia's Black Sea flagship, has been severely damaged with a Ukrainian official having said it was hit by missile but Moscow claims ammunition on board blew up




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Pues ya mismo sacan los tu-22 y los 160, y eso hara pupa indiscriminada alla donde actue. Espero que entren mas sistemas antiaereos modernos de largo alcance para poder contrarrestar y abran la puerta a los mig 29.



Los PAK DA van a sacar, sí.

No se cual de estos pero alguno


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los únicos inteligentes en esas dictaduras bananeras totalitarias corruptas criminales son el déspota de turno y los oligarcas enchufados financieramente en el sistema lo se por EXPERIENCIA PROPIA
> 
> De resto sus adeptos son hordas de patéticos organismos unicelulares
> 
> ...



Ya van cayendo.







¿ Pokemon Vilnius se ha FUIDO del FLORO sin decir Adiós? ¡Queremos DE saber YA!


Que bueno una lacra derechista menos




www.burbuja.info







Tocado y hundido, como el Mosca.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> depende la altura que vuelen.



O de cuantas horas vuelen.


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya van cayendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por qué se ha ido el cuñao al que humillé vilmente?


----------



## machinaexdeus (15 Abr 2022)

"También hay informes de que el vicealmirante Igor Osipov, comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, ha sido detenido por la pérdida del buque insignia"










Captain of Russian flagship Moskvas killed in missile attack which sunk vessel


First Rank Captain Anton Kuprin, 44, was killed after the ship was fatally holed by Ukrainian Neptune missiles, according to Kyiv sources




www.mirror.co.uk






Los rumores que vuelan en Twitter y en varios sitios rusos y ucranianos, el Almirante Igor Osipov, el comandante de la flota de mar negro, supuestamente fue "violentamente arrestado" hoy por "hombres de paisano" (probablemente FSB); Su ayudante, que estaba con él y puede haber tratado de defender a su jefe fue "golpeado duramente".


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (15 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Por qué se ha ido el cuñao al que humillé vilmente?



Un prorruso exsaltado dese un pais Baltico... me huele a que lo han baneado.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Por qué se ha ido el cuñao al que humillé vilmente?




Lo tuyo fue una humillación en toda regla.



Pero el Switchblade se lo endiñé yo...lee el Hilo si puedes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Abr 2022)

Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos ante las cagadas de su ejército | Burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Un prorruso exsaltado dese un pais Baltico... me huele a que lo han baneado.





Así empezó nuestro enganchón, puse link a la Embajada de Lituania en España en el Hilo, para que le denunciaran, lol.


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo tuyo fue una humillación en toda regla.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero el Switchblade se lo endiñé yo...lee el Hilo si puedes.



¿Enlace?


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Enlace?









__





¿ Pokemon Vilnius se ha FUIDO del FLORO sin decir Adiós? ¡Queremos DE saber YA!


Que bueno una lacra derechista menos




www.burbuja.info







Los Hilos han desaparecido...a raíz de que cada vez que él abría uno (enloqueció abriendo Hilos nuevos, todos están borrados ya), yo ponía lo siguiente:

"Todos a denunciar al cerdo éste


Embajada de Lituania en España. Madrid | spain.info en español "


Ahora el tipo abrió otro Hilo más, "riéndose" de mí, decía que yo instaba a la gente a denunciarle EN LA EMBAJADA DE ESPAÑA EN LITUANIA...todos le reían la gracia.

Le contesté que si no sabía leer descojonándome de él...


Ahora abrió OTRO HILO, diciendo lo que yo proponía, esta vez ya bien...

Total que le dije que no sabía leer, etc...al final ya estaba echando humo y saltó con lo del hackeo al Foro, las IPs, amenazas y demás...

Ipso facto desapareció, como el Mosvka...


----------



## FernandoIII (15 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El "financiero" que no sabe de finanzas, que se codea con la élite financiera de la City en Vilnius y que contrala un ejército de hackers                . Que tipejo más ridículo


----------



## allan smithee (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A lo que voy es que construir imágenes nítidas como la que hemos visto del Mosca, requiere tecnología top en tratamiento de superficies y en semis. Luego está la estabilizacion de la imagen o integrar la exposicion ect, que tampoco esta al alcance de cualquiera de modo que existen hordas imperiales que tiran de cannon, coldprix e ya.



Una pasada!, sí.
Y el tema estabilización es... no tengo palabras.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El "financiero" que no sabe de finanzas, que se codea con la élite financiera de la City en Vilnius y que contrala un ejército de hackers                . Que tipejo más ridículo




Dijo algo así como que ya estaba bien, que estaba pensando gastarse unos miles de euros en pagar a unos hackers para conseguir las IPs de algunos, y que nos íbamos a cagar en la vida real...


Alguien le reportó y ...ajedrez!


----------



## Ponix (15 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Merece la pena echar un vistazo a la lista de Oryx de vez en cuando.
> 
> Los rusos llevan perdidos 2898 vehículos, de los cuales 500 son tanques. Para que os hagáis una idea, el ejército alemán tiene 300 tanques:
> 
> ...



Menuda ruina la verdad.


----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

Se avecinan tiempos interesantes:


----------



## Fígaro (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (15 Abr 2022)

Siguiendo con el humor:


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Vaya troleada poner una foto de Jordi, el niño polla como peligroso ucraniano... mis dies...



Será por lo de llevar armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Abr 2022)

La foto superior izquierda es la imagen paradigmática de esta guerra:



Por cierto. Off topic. Hoy he estado en las procesiones de mi pueblo y he vuelto a ver España en movimiento. Viva España (spoiler, mi pueblo está en Vizcaya).


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2022)

En teoría la segunda fase hace días que tenía que haber empezado, por ahora no hay ofensiva rusa. Veremos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Abr 2022)

Por primera vez los militares americanos anuncian que fueros misiles los que lo hundieron.







*Russia’s Black Sea flagship was hit by 2 Ukrainian missiles, a U.S. official says.*
Moscow claimed the sinking was an accident, but U.S. intelligence reports say the cruiser went down after Ukraine struck it with Neptune missiles.




www.nytimes.com


*El buque insignia de Rusia en el Mar Negro fue alcanzado por 2 misiles ucranianos, dice un funcionario estadounidense*


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La camarada Irina publica la llegada de Crucero Moscú a puerto de Sevastopol:


----------



## El cogorzas (15 Abr 2022)

Desde hace una semana aproximadamente percibo un declive en el número de entusiastas de la horda (obviando los CMs), y a medida que esto sucede los que van quedando suelen ser una pandilla de tarados de aúpa, gente con ideas loquísimas capaz de afirmar una cosa y lo contrario en la misma frase sin ser conscientes de ello. Gente que está pero mal de verdad, individuos deseando un apocalipsis nucelar en el mismo país en el que viven o afirmando que en realidad Putin es un títere del NWO que no tiene cojones a nukear de una vez. Auténticos hooligans del imperio Turkmongol, país en el que ponen todas sus esperanzas para dejar de ser unos incels y al que ponen como modelo a seguir e imitar. 

....y según pasa el tiempo y se van viendo las estampas costumbristas del ejército de forajidos muertohambristas del gremlin los más avispados se van borrando de ese entusiasmo inicial. 

Aquí se nos prometió ESTO:



Y acabamos teniendo ESTO:



Y claro, semejante descenso de calidad es tan evidente que alguien con dos dedos de frente se baja de la moto.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Analicemos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El no tener una reserva estratégica de energía autosuficiente, renunciando a ella y echándonos en brazos de los moros a los que ahora escupimos aliándonos con su enemigo principal es de un hijoputismo inconcebible, sin embargo se lleva haciendo durante años.


----------



## cienaga (15 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La camarada Irina publica la llegada de Crucero Moscú a puerto de Sevastopol:



siempre se puede consolar mirando la foto de google maps donde aun sigue anclado en sevastopol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

enorme



allan smithee dijo:


>


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denunciar a un ciudadano español que reside en lituania de connivencia con los rusos en este momento puede costarle un disgusto. Otra cosa es que la embajada pidiera el IP a calvopez para identificar al bueno de pokemon. Pero si las autoridades lituanas se enteran de que un ciudadano español residente en lituania apoya activamente a rusia en su conflicto con ucrania podrian expulsarlo del pais. Una cosa es estar a favor de putin y sus putinadas en españa , que estamos a 2000 km de rusia y otra muy distinta andar haciendo el gilipollas en lituani que ya fue invadida por la urss hace no muchos años y que en cualquier momento puede volver a meter los tanques alli.


----------



## At4008 (15 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> enorme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora comienza la Operación Especial Submarina.


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Festival del humor. Van a pasar de tener tanques sin soldados a soldados sin tanques.


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Hasta mañana


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

el khan si se pone, puede reclutar un ejercito de 10Millones, aunque sea el ultimo, el que venga detras que se las arregle. Ahora armarlo? lo puede armar con calasnikov y cazuelas. Podria armarlo China claro, que les venderia material de pesima a cambio de hipotecarse para siempre con fumanchu.



paconan dijo:


> Esto ya se comentó hace días, si la capacidad era de unos 200 al año ahora será prácticamente cero
> 
> *la producción de nuevos tanques se detiene debido a problemas financieros y falta de componentes importados.*
> 
> ...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder con los Ucras, dando instrucciones a la tercera potencia militar ( en realidad la 15 o 16)
> 
> Cojonazos de Ucrania!



Los rusos en equipamiento militar son la segunda potencia que su personal sean alcohólicos incompetentes corruptos y tropa de rateros es otra cosa

Bueno hasta el momento porque al ritmo que van es solo cuestión de tipo (No mucho tiempo) para que se queden sin nada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)

Los británicos no se esconden, el Times diciendo que hay comandos del SAS entrenando a los ucras en Kiev.











British special forces ‘are training local troops in Ukraine’


British special forces have trained local troops in Kyiv for the first time since the war with Russia began, Ukrainian commanders have told The Times.Officers f




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## podemita medio (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hasta mañana



Que buena foto, parece un máscara vodoo o algo así.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Aquí se nos prometió ESTO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo prefiero lo segundo, que las balas hacen pupita...


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (16 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> denunciar a un ciudadano español que reside en lituania de connivencia con los rusos en este momento puede costarle un disgusto. Otra cosa es que la embajada pidiera el IP a calvopez para identificar al bueno de pokemon. Pero si las autoridades lituanas se enteran de que un ciudadano español residente en lituania apoya activamente a rusia en su conflicto con ucrania podrian expulsarlo del pais. Una cosa es estar a favor de putin y sus putinadas en españa , que estamos a 2000 km de rusia y otra muy distinta andar haciendo el gilipollas en lituani que ya fue invadida por la urss hace no muchos años y que en cualquier momento puede volver a meter los tanques alli.



Totalmente de acuerdo, en los países bálticos y en Polonia gilipolleces como las que soltaba el pitufo coñón son tomadas como un acto de amenaza a la nación, y aunque al final quedes libre te marcan como "persona de interés", a partir de ahí no te quitan el ojo de encima. No descarto que el imbécil este se acojonara de verdad ante el más que probable marrón que se le venía encima por hacer el subnormal en internet y decidiese suicidar él mismo la cuneta, pero es dificil de creer porque era un auténtico tonto de los cojones incapaz de caminar y mascar chicle al mismo tiempo. 

Gracias @Fígaro por sacar la basura, mis miles.


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



viendo el panorama, lo mismo nos tenemos que preparar para ver un "accidente" o algo así en un silo nuclear o de donde sea que quieran lanzar algo

que van con móviles chinos para las comunicaciones que deberían ir encriptadas, y se les oye todo (y les detectan los generales y tal y se los zumban)

en fin, espero que les fallen las pocas que tengan en servicio
es más, espero que no tengan ninguna en servicio por falta de mantenimiento y "sepan" que aunque detonen alguna, la cosa será floja porque están "pasadas" y decidan no arriesgarse a tirar ninguna no sea que se evidencie el dimitrismo de todo

una cosa es parecer tonto y otra es abrir la boca y hablar para demostrarlo


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos en equipamiento militar son la segunda potencia que su personal sean alcohólicos incompetentes corruptos y tropa de rateros es otra cosa
> 
> Bueno hasta el momento porque al ritmo que van es solo cuestión de tipo (No mucho tiempo) para que se queden sin nada





El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Bonito gesto del Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

Una cosa está claro, la doctrina de la OTAN como alianza es SUDAR MIL de lo que pasa en ucrania. De modo que si hay algun pais que no está dsipuesto a transigir con que el imperio demoniaco realice una carniceria a las puertas de la UE tiene que ir por su cuenta.

De hecho la OTAN está funcionando como TAPON y como de facto una AGENCIA DEL KREMLIN al neutralizar cualquier pretension estrategica de disputarle ucrania a la horda.









Los aviones ofrecidos por Polonia causan polémica: qué son los MiG-29 y por qué los rechazan EEUU y la OTAN


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski ha instado a la OTAN a solventar "inmediatamente" las discrepancias en torno a estos aviones de combate




www.elconfidencial.com





Aqui dice que no va a establecer una exclusion aerea, sino que va a entregar armas:









Jens Stoltenberg: "No vamos a crear una zona de exclusión aérea, daremos más armas a Kiev y nos fortaleceremos en el Este"


"O creemos en la democracia y la libertad, o no. Creo en los valores democráticos y la OTAN los protege. Rusia no, Rusia los viola. Es la diferencia entre democracia y...




www.elmundo.es





Donde esta el llamamiento a que cada socio tiene que pone X armamento. En ningun lado, porque la oTAN como isntitucion no esta haciendo nada.



César Borgia dijo:


> Los británicos no se esconden, el Times diciendo que hay comandos del SAS entrenando a los ucras en Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jurbu (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bonito gesto del Papa.



Hoy los ucras etán cabreados porque una mujer ucraniana y otra rusa han portado la cruz durante la treceava estación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (16 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> denunciar a un ciudadano español que reside en lituania de connivencia con los rusos en este momento puede costarle un disgusto. Otra cosa es que la embajada pidiera el IP a calvopez para identificar al bueno de pokemon. Pero si las autoridades lituanas se enteran de que un ciudadano español residente en lituania apoya activamente a rusia en su conflicto con ucrania podrian expulsarlo del pais. Una cosa es estar a favor de putin y sus putinadas en españa , que estamos a 2000 km de rusia y otra muy distinta andar haciendo el gilipollas en lituani que ya fue invadida por la urss hace no muchos años y que en cualquier momento puede volver a meter los tanques alli.




Se merece no que lo expulsen, sino que lo metan en prisión hasta que acabe la guerra como poco. 
Valiente subnormal es, todavía más subnormal que hijodeputa, que también.
Que le den mucho por el culo con una caña rajá al tontemon de las pelotas.
Volverá en forma de chapa. 

SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (16 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No seas cínico 8 años de guerra criminal contra la puta HORDA genocida con sus guerras de baja intensidad



No es paz, que es lo importante.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Abr 2022)

Están perdiendo cada vez mas chatarra en peso y eso es muy preocupante - Los tanques y blindados no han cambiado mucho en los últimos 30 años los Ucranianos usan tanques mas viejos de hecho el T-64 Ucraniano su tanque principal esta "Actualizado" con componentes de aliexpress el 95%+ de los drones Ucranianos son Aliexpress o con componentes de Aliexpress, esto es Aliexpress War, usan los drones y con eso bombardean usando artillería obsoleta de la era soviética pero con precisión muy alta es usando este método que han reventado tantas latas rusas

Los rusos están claramente terriblemente desfasados a nivel de guerra electrónica y telecomunicaciones muchas de sus comunicaciones han sido interceptadas sus satélites son muy pobres, USA en cambio puede ver todo con sus satélites, sus métodos son malos al ejercito Sirio, Hezbollah, Hamas, Houthis no le interceptan casi nada oseas los procedimientos rusos son deficientes, en el caso de la guerra del Líbano del 2006 Hezbollah usaban palabras clave para comunicarse y así Israel desconociera lo que hacían. 

Y obvio un mando totalmente desastroso incapaz de mejorar esto se debe a que en las dictaduras bananeras totalitarias los altos mandos sean solo eunucos incapaces que no presenten amenaza al déspota de turno militares competentes son amenaza para el régimen esto no puede ser tolerado por eso el ejercito ruso es carne de cañón dymitrydemierda barata, fueron totalmente incapaces de analizar las capacidades de los Ucranianos son un desastre si ganan sera por pura fuerza bruta usando la vía nuclear no tienen otra.

Ojo si los rusos llevan las cosas a lo nuclear seria ya un crimen contra la humanidad aquí USA debe reaccionar y con mucha fuerza la respuesta debe ser proporcional en daños o mas fuerte orcorrusos solo aprenden a hostias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

estaria bien saber cuantos BTG estan ya dentro y cuantos acumulandose en la frontera


----------



## Casino (16 Abr 2022)

Se va conociendo el verdadero significado de las marcas de los vehículos de los orcos.













SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Abr 2022)

Orco ofensiva probable según youtuber ruso Binkov para rodear a fuerzas del Dombass, sospecho que Putler puede verse tentado a usar armamento nuclear táctico para que no fracase como en Kiev


----------



## Fígaro (16 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, en los países bálticos y en Polonia gilipolleces como las que soltaba el pitufo coñón son tomadas como un acto de amenaza a la nación, y aunque al final quedes libre te marcan como "persona de interés", a partir de ahí no te quitan el ojo de encima. No descarto que el imbécil este se acojonara de verdad ante el más que probable marrón que se le venía encima por hacer el subnormal en internet y decidiese suicidar él mismo la cuneta, pero es dificil de creer porque era un auténtico tonto de los cojones incapaz de caminar y mascar chicle al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Gracias @Fígaro por sacar la basura, mis miles.



My pleasure, sir!


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

Arte contemporáneo


----------



## uberales (16 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> "También hay informes de que el vicealmirante Igor Osipov, comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, ha sido detenido por la pérdida del buque insignia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo de detenciones a lo Beria acaban creando juicios secretos con ejecuciones rápidas. Si detienen a unos cuantos generalones más y apalizan a sus segundos, es probable que la oficialidad acabe montando un golpe y posterior entierro del muchacho de la estepa.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

La historia del comunismo, 4 docs de 1 hora en inglés. Muy bueno.

Resumen ejecutivo: Bandidos psicópatas crean secta destructiva y millones de muertos de hambre retrasados hacen el subnormal durante 100 años.


----------



## Puertas (16 Abr 2022)

Alemania coge velocidad: aprueba una ayuda de dos mil millones s Ucrania, mil de ellos para armas.
Los ucranianos pueden gastarlos en las armas que quieran, no tienen por qué ser alemanas.









Scholz: Mehr als eine Milliarde Euro Militärhilfe


Bundeskanzler Scholz will insgesamt zwei Milliarden Euro an weiteren Militärhilfen bereitstellen. Davon sollen deutlich mehr als eine Milliarde Euro an die Ukraine gehen, wie das ARD-Hauptstadtstudio erfuhr.




www.tagesschau.de


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

Germany To Provide Over 1 Billion Euros' Military Aid To Ukraine









Germany To Provide Over 1 Billion Euros' Military Aid To Ukraine


The German government on Friday said it plans to release more than a billion euros in military aid for Ukraine, amid complaints by Kyiv it is not receiving heavy weapons from Berlin.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

2022-04-13 
Los rusos dicen que Mariupol se rinde




2022-04-16
Siguen sin rendirse




Una de las cosas que ha aclarado esta guerra es que *los rusos siempre mienten*.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

La puta ultranazionalista, el viejo comunista reconociendo que el Moskva se ha hundido por un ataque y diciendo que hay que bombardear Kiev (nuestros hermanos!!!), todos rabiando como puercas porque todos los líderes van a Kiev.

de puta vergüenza ajena, al nivel de TV3 y el calliiiii, calllliiiii. Parece una broma. Hay que ser un jodido subnormal para tragarse esta mierda en 2022.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Germany To Provide Over 1 Billion Euros' Military Aid To Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cultura del pacifismo que creía que estos desarrapados se civilizarían con el tiempo si les compraban gas. Sin ese dinero el chiringuito patriótico-mafioso se venía abajo en dos semanas


----------



## gargamelix (16 Abr 2022)

Nota curiosa por lo que hablabamos el otro día acerca de hasta donde han llegado las injerencias rusas en política. Hablabamos de financiación de políticos, de movimienos separatistas, de medios, de militares, de ONGs, en general de cualquier cosa que pueda ser susceptible de generar fractura y división en las sociedades occidentales.

Hay una figura histórica del feminismo en Alemania que estos días está haciendo declaraciones pidiendo concesiones a Putin. Además está declarando que para evitar la guerra se debían haber hecho concesiones ya antes sin analizar las consecuencias que esto hubiera tenido en su mismo país, en la UE y sin tener en cuenta para nada la voluntad de los ucranianos. Defiende los errores cometidos por la política exterior alemana en los últimos lustros que en mi opinión demostraron una condescendencia excesiva con un dictador. Recordemos en este punto la represión interna rusa con la oposición política, con el periodismo independiente y con cualquiera que represente una amenaza para la hegemonía económica y política de Putin y los suyos. Esto incluye eventualmente movimientos activistas como el que ella representa en Alemania. *Alice Schwarzer*, otra abducida. Qué cojones hace esta activista defendiendo un régimen como el ruso? pensemos...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (16 Abr 2022)

A ver si se queda bien atascada y deje ya de jod*


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La puta ultranazionalista, el viejo comunista reconociendo que el Moskva se ha hundido por un ataque y diciendo que hay que bombardear Kiev (nuestros hermanos!!!), todos rabiando como puercas porque todos los líderes van a Kiev.
> 
> de puta vergüenza ajena, al nivel de TV3 y el calliiiii, calllliiiii. Parece una broma. Hay que ser un jodido subnormal para tragarse esta mierda en 2022.



jodo, saltan todas las costuras del encorsetado de las mentiras

no es guerra, pero esto es la ww3
el barco es una declaración de guerra, pero noooo, porque se hundió por accidente (no nos lo han jodido)
la otan está metiendo armas 24/7 y claro, la operación especial es un guerra contra occidente, pero no hay que movilizar nada, porque esto no es una guerra, vale con bombardear kiev

menudo circo, estomagante todo


----------



## Trovador (16 Abr 2022)

_Rusia ha acumulado 22 grupos tácticos de batallón (deberían ser aproximadamente 15,000 soldados) cerca de Izium en Kharkiv Oblast. Es posible una ofensiva hacia Sloviansk desde Izium. La intensidad de los bombardeos en Donbas cerca de Severodonetsk ha aumentado - Estado Mayor

 _


----------



## Trovador (16 Abr 2022)

El nivel:



lostsoul242 dijo:


> Porque mucho jijijaja con *los rusos que van tomando ciudades a su ritmo* , pero los yankis contra campesinos del Vietnam con AKs* no pudieron pasar ni de la frontera del Vietcong .* Y en *Corea del Norte* , como no podian con los antecesores del gran lidel , hasta *Patton *dijo que habia que nukearles . Asi de valientes son los Estados Unidos de la Mierda .


----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)

Mientras se gastan 800 millones diarios en gas ruso eso es un brindis al sol.



Puertas dijo:


> Alemania coge velocidad: aprueba una ayuda de dos mil millones s Ucrania, mil de ellos para armas.
> Los ucranianos pueden gastarlos en las armas que quieran, no tienen por qué ser alemanas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (16 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Mientras se gastan 800 millones diarios en gas ruso eso es un brindis al sol.



Alemania y su amor por el gas.
Es algo inherente a ellos


----------



## Dadaista (16 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Alemania y su amor por el gas.
> Es algo inherente a ellos



Un humor macabro el suyo pero realmente de lo poco original que he leido últimamente.


----------



## FernandoIII (16 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No es paz, que es lo importante.



Pero porque la HORDA declaró una guerra criminal, no es culpa de Ucrania


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Abr 2022)

Aunque no tiene relación directa con Ucrania, la Horda civil intenta agredir a Polonia: reunen un equipo de demolición y amenazan con la destrucción del cementerio que conmemora la matanza de Katyn por el Ejército Rojo (ejecución de 22000 prisioneros de guerra polacos)


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Mirad lo que dice el usano:

*The increasing number of Russian soldiers (mostly conscripts) killed in action (Ukraines count is now 20,000...and that's likely conservative).

*


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

Muy de HP...

Esto es como cuando los de eta ponían hasta carteras bomba...
Difícilmente justificable hasta por mentes enfermas. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Abr 2022)

Para quien piense que esto de llamar "horda" a los rusos quizás es un pelín radical y hasta racista: en la televisión nacional les lanzan mensajes tales como "nuestra ideología nacional es la guerra", "movilización y guerra global contra todos nuestros enemigos"


----------



## Casino (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mirad lo que dice el usano:
> 
> *The increasing number of Russian soldiers (mostly conscripts) killed in action (Ukraines count is now 20,000...and that's likely conservative).
> 
> *




La verdad es que me llena de orgullo que ese gusano diga lo mismo que yo. Putos gusanos. Van a seguir siendo el garante del "mundo libre" para toda mi vida, la de mis hijos y posiblemente la de mis nietos. Se van a convertir en el imperio más longevo de los que en el mundo han sido.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!.


----------



## FernandoIII (16 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para quien piense que esto de llamar "horda" a los rusos quizás es un pelín radical y hasta racista: en la televisión nacional les lanzan mensajes tales como "nuestra ideología nacional es la guerra", "movilización y guerra global contra todos nuestros enemigos"



No han cambiado NADA en 1500 años, bueno, algo se han agitanado y por eso son LA HORDA DE COBRE. Es acojonante lo de esta escoria


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Abr 2022)

Hilo en twitter sobre la Aerorozvidka, la unidad que utiliza drones civiles y bombas "artesanales". Es corto y merece la lectura:


----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Ojo que esa ofensiva puede acabar siendo una finta, la primera y decimoséptima brigadas acorazadas ucranianas (que son la élite) y que después de combatir en el norte hab pasado a ser la reserva para ese frente y los ucranianos le andan tocando la logística incluso en territorio ruso lo cual retrasará más la ofensiva y es más tiempo perdido por los rusos


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Abr 2022)

Está claro que están preparando una gran ofensiva a base de meter mucha mierda y picar mucha carne. Lo único que sabe hacer la HORDA ALCOHÓLICA. Van a necesitar los MiG egipcios y muchos equipos drones y equipos pesados para parar eso.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Hilo en twitter sobre la Aerorozvidka, la unidad que utiliza drones civiles y bombas "artesanales". Es corto y merece la lectura:



Lo cierto es que asustan las aplicaciones de esto. La cantidad de cacharros de estos que tienen que tener los yankees debe ser brutal.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo cierto es que asustan las aplicaciones de esto. La cantidad de cacharros de estos que tienen que tener los yankees debe ser brutal.



Y también lo relativamente sencillo que es hacer daño con uno de estos cacharros, no sólo en el ámbito militar. Dron de aliexpress +granada de la guerra de la Conchinchina= atentado con multiples víctimas en cualquier sitio. Que ya sé que se puede hacer un desastre con un simple camión, pero acojona.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Y también lo relativamente sencillo que es hacer daño con uno de estos cacharros, no sólo en el ámbito militar. Dron de aliexpress +granada de la guerra de la Conchinchina= atentado con multiples víctimas en cualquier sitio. Que ya sé que se puede hacer un desastre con un simple camión, pero acojona.



Eso estaba pensando.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los PAK DA van a sacar, sí.
> 
> No se cual de estos pero alguno
> 
> ...



Mientras los rusos eligen el dibujo que más les gusta los chicos de Northrop Grumman andan probando el bombardero nuclear de segunda generación de la USAF:











B-21 Raider, el bombardero furtivo de alta capacidad de penetración de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos despegará en breve


Se avanza con ímpetu en las instalaciones de la Planta 42 de Palmdale, en California, donde Northrop Grumman pone a punto los primeros seis ejemplares del ...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Abr 2022)

The russian military failed to evacuate the crew of the sunken cruiser Moskva.

Almost the entire crew died, - Natalya Gumenyuk, press secretary of the Marine Guard of the Border Guard Service of Ukraine.

“The hit led to the detonation of ammunition - and the struggle for survivability began. We watched as other ships tried to help, but even the forces of nature were on the side of Ukraine. Because the storm did not allow a calm rescue operation, nor to evacuate the crew. The defeat is so serious that the combat capability of the ship is lost,” Gumenyuk said.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Mientras los rusos eligen el dibujo que más les gusta los chicos de Northrop Grumman andan probando el bombardero nuclear de segunda generación de la USAF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga un respeto que los rusos ya tienen la maqueta de madera a tamaño natural (sin fotos) y otra en materiales compuestos a escala 1/10 y solo llevan 10 años de retraso. (contando que empezaron en 2014 )


----------



## moncton (16 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo cierto es que asustan las aplicaciones de esto. La cantidad de cacharros de estos que tienen que tener los yankees debe ser brutal.



Por el precio de un F35 se pillan 30 o 40 de los mejorcitos del mercado y no hay necesidad de meter 80 kg de carne a pilotarlo con un coste de varios millones mas

Lo otro queda para las sacadas de chorra en el portaaviones, el postureo de las imagenes de los cazas despegando de noche del barquito, que queda muy chulo en el telediario


----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)

A Boris le han prohibido irse de juerga a Moscú.....  



Está desolado.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Están perdiendo cada vez mas chatarra en peso y eso es muy preocupante - Los tanques y blindados no han cambiado mucho en los últimos 30 años los Ucranianos usan tanques mas viejos de hecho el T-64 Ucraniano su tanque principal esta "Actualizado" con componentes de aliexpress el 95%+ de los drones Ucranianos son Aliexpress o con componentes de Aliexpress, esto es Aliexpress War, usan los drones y con eso bombardean usando artillería obsoleta de la era soviética pero con precisión muy alta es usando este método que han reventado tantas latas rusas
> 
> Los rusos están claramente terriblemente desfasados a nivel de guerra electrónica y telecomunicaciones muchas de sus comunicaciones han sido interceptadas sus satélites son muy pobres, USA en cambio puede ver todo con sus satélites, sus métodos son malos al ejercito Sirio, Hezbollah, Hamas, Houthis no le interceptan casi nada oseas los procedimientos rusos son deficientes, en el caso de la guerra del Líbano del 2006 Hezbollah usaban palabras clave para comunicarse y así Israel desconociera lo que hacían.
> 
> ...



que le impide a occidente proveer de tacticas nucleares a Ucrania?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Orco ofensiva probable según youtuber ruso Binkov para rodear a fuerzas del Dombass, sospecho que Putler puede verse tentado a usar armamento nuclear táctico para que no fracase como en Kiev



son 2km a la redonda de destruccion, tampoco les soluciona nada!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Hay. Un monton de lituanos que son proputin, sobre todo la gente mayor por nostalgia, o no hay en espanya nazis franquistas nostálgicos?. La libertad de pensamiento es libre en democracia, por ahora hasta que no se instale el minority report.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hay. Un monton de lituanos que son proputin, sobre todo la gente mayor por nostalgia, o no hay en espanya nazis franquistas nostálgicos?. La libertad de pensamiento es libre en democracia, por ahora hasta que no se instale el minority report.



Puff, pues no te cuento en España los comunistas nostálgicos de la República los que hay.


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Están perdiendo cada vez mas chatarra en peso y eso es muy preocupante - Los tanques y blindados no han cambiado mucho en los últimos 30 años los Ucranianos usan tanques mas viejos de hecho el T-64 Ucraniano su tanque principal esta "Actualizado" con componentes de aliexpress el 95%+ de los drones Ucranianos son Aliexpress o con componentes de Aliexpress, esto es Aliexpress War, usan los drones y con eso bombardean usando artillería obsoleta de la era soviética pero con precisión muy alta es usando este método que han reventado tantas latas rusas
> 
> Los rusos están claramente terriblemente desfasados a nivel de guerra electrónica y telecomunicaciones muchas de sus comunicaciones han sido interceptadas sus satélites son muy pobres, USA en cambio puede ver todo con sus satélites, sus métodos son malos al ejercito Sirio, Hezbollah, Hamas, Houthis no le interceptan casi nada oseas los procedimientos rusos son deficientes, en el caso de la guerra del Líbano del 2006 Hezbollah usaban palabras clave para comunicarse y así Israel desconociera lo que hacían.
> 
> ...



He leído que el barco "Estrella de la Muerte", ese que les han hundido hace unos pocos días, portaba un par de nukes. Tengo la sospecha que se lo han enviado al fondo del mar, y esto es cosa mía, porque desde ese montón de chatarra tenían pensado lanzar alguna nuke.

Imagino a toda la capacidad satelital de occidente escudriñando con sensores hasta el último rincón del planeta y de Rusia para localizar los silos nucleares, y en caso de ser necesario dejarlos inutilizados, ya sean en tierra firme o en un submarino, o donde quieran tenerlos escondidos. Me da en la nariz que posiblemente ni funcionen, y que los encargados de mantenerlos operativos llevan décadas a sueldo de occidente para precisamente lo contrario, esto es que fallen más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estaria bien saber cuantos BTG estan ya dentro y cuantos acumulandose en la frontera



No les van a dejar ni uno operativo...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La verdad es que me llena de orgullo que ese gusano diga lo mismo que yo. Putos gusanos. Van a seguir siendo el garante del "mundo libre" para toda mi vida, la de mis hijos y posiblemente la de mis nietos. Se van a convertir en el imperio más longevo de los que en el mundo han sido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre si se gastan 10 veces mas que Rusia, en algo se tiene que notar, encima los rusos son mucho mas corruptos!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> He leído que el barco "Estrella de la Muerte", ese que les han hundido hace unos pocos días, portaba un par de nukes. Tengo la sospecha que se lo han enviado al fondo del mar, y esto es cosa mía, porque desde ese montón de chatarra tenían pensado lanzar alguna nuke.
> 
> Imagino a toda la capacidad satelital de occidente escudriñando con sensores hasta el último rincón del planeta y de Rusia para localizar los silos nucleares, y en caso de ser necesario dejarlos inutilizados, ya sean en tierra firme o en un submarino, o donde quieran tenerlos escondidos. Me da en la nariz que posiblemente ni funcionen, y que los encargados de mantenerlos operativos llevan décadas a sueldo de occidente para precisamente lo contrario, esto es que fallen más que una escopeta de feria.



si fuera cierto es posible que Eua haya sido definitiva para su hundimiento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No les van a dejar ni uno operativo...



y recordar estamos en EPOCA de lluvias..si tratan de movilizar miles de blindados fuera de las pocas carreteras dimitri de mierda que hay ,,esto se convertira en un festival de barro


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Estaba comentando a un forero hace poco que creo que lo del ataque a los depósitos de combustible en territorio ruso y lo del barco en realidad es un mensaje para entendidos. Y el gnomo lo ha entendido perfectamente.

"Nos follamos tus sistemas de defensa y de radar como y cuando queremos. Intenta un ataque nuclear a ver que pasa con todo tu arsenal en territorio ruso".

Es que lo veo clarísimo ahora. No eran objetivos super claves. Pero es el mensaje. "Ni os habéis enterado de lo del barco... imagínate lo que podemos hacer DENTRO de Rusia".

Por eso el under-gnomo Medvedev decía ayer "si Finlandia y Suecia se meten en la OTAN vamos a instalar nucleares en el báltico". 1) Como si no las hubiera ya 2) Como si hubiera que ponerlas en el báltico para petar media europa. 3) NO AMENAZÓ CON TIRARLAS! Que es novedad.

Creo que el mensaje ha llegado clarito. Los dos mensajes. Vuestra guerra electrónica y sistemas de detección nos los follamos como queremos. Vosotros mismos.


----------



## moncton (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Estaba comentando a un forero hace poco que creo que lo del ataque a los depósitos de combustible en territorio ruso y lo del barco en realidad es un mensaje para entendidos. Y el gnomo lo ha entendido perfectamente.
> 
> "Nos follamos tus sistemas de defensa y de radar como y cuando queremos. Intenta un ataque nuclear a ver que pasa con todo tu arsenal en territorio ruso".
> 
> ...



Los del salvame ruso estan histericos con la matraca de la guerra con la OTAN, eso como siempre es carnaza para el populacho y los troles

Yo creo que los militares rusos se han dado cuenta que si van de cara contra la OTAN no duran ni cinco dias

Joder, los ucranianos llevan 50 dias aguantando simplemente con utilizar los restos de inventario de los ejércitos occidentales y un par de cursillos por MSTeams, no veas la que les podria montar con la OTAN a full...

Ahora la cuestion es ver cual seria el endgame. A mi me da que los van a sangrar hasta que no den mas de si


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

Parece calma chicha. Se me ocurre que pueden declarar guerra el 9 de mayo aprovechando el día de la victoria de la urss para realizar un acto secta significativo, para lograr esa fase maniaca de euforia que tanto aprecia el orco .



Para entonces la rasputisa se habra ido y en principio podrian realizar un avance en frente. Estarian un mes acumulando chatarra y borrachos; algo que los satelites usanos tendrian que monitorizar. Acumulacion que podria ser liberada incluso antes del 9. A partir de ese momento habria un reclutamiento masivo de orcos que funcioanrian como 2 3, y enesimo escalon hasta que no quedaran mas que viejas.

Mariupol se tendria que liberar durante este lapso de calma chicha y armar hasta los dientes con material top a los ucros. Poner a Stultenberg en la puta calle y poner a alguien que no conceda miseria a la horda


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los del salvame ruso estan histericos con la matraca de la guerra con la OTAN, eso como siempre es carnaza para el populacho y los troles
> 
> Yo creo que los militares rusos se han dado cuenta que si van de cara contra la OTAN no duran ni cinco dias
> 
> ...



eso ya lo saben ellos que se han metido en na ratonera sin salida, cuanto antes lo acepten menos perderan, pero aun no estan en esa politica, el mayor problema es que se crean sus propias mentiras!


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Otro grandioso vídeo del NYT en la zona del sureste de Ucrania. Todavía no realmente en guerra pero les tiran pepinos constantemente para joder. Pobre gente, pobres abuelas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Si utilizan armas nucleares seran repudiados por China y todos los paises del mundo excepto venezuela, cuba y corea del norte.


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Hilo en twitter sobre la Aerorozvidka, la unidad que utiliza drones civiles y bombas "artesanales". Es corto y merece la lectura:



Modernidad mezclada con aprovechamiento de tecnologías pacorrusas de cuando Stalin era comisario político casi, lo que tiran esos drones es esto:







Es una granada de mano con una carga hueca que llevaba un pequeño paracaidas de tela o cartón de la II GM, había que lanzarlas de forma que hicieran un arco y se abriera el paracaidas para que cayeran verticalmente sobre los tanques para atacarlos desde arriba que es su zona más vulnerable, como los paracaidistas de jugueta que se vendían en las ferias hace años vamos.

Los ucranianos han recuperado el diseño que se consideraba obsoleto desde hace 50 años y en vez de paracaidas le han puesto unas aletas para que caiga vertical cuando las suelta el drone.  Hasta no se si las aletas serán hechas con una impresora 3D y pegadas  la cosa es que funcionan.


----------



## percutor (16 Abr 2022)

Me he pasado por varios hilos del foro y estoy realmente sorprendido de la cantidad de abducidos proputins que existen .

Hay gente que dice que lo del barco ruso fue la otan y bla , bla . Coño , que hace 40 años los argentinos ya hundieron el sheffield a más de 500 km de la costa argentina .


Por otra parte decir que existe la libertad de expresión , si , pero a mi no me hace ni puñetera gracia tener tanta gente en este país que le ríe las gracias a putin ; parece que ya no queda nadie que viviera la guerra fría en la que rusia quería conquistar toda europa ; tolerancia 0 con todos estos traidores . Hay algunos que están a sueldo pero la gran mayoría son unos putos subnormales con una vida de mierda o llena de traumas . 

Me viene la memoria del denostado macarthy en usa , pues ya tenemos un ejemplo de lo que se debe empezar a hacer .


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Sobre los putinejos y sus predicciones:


----------



## Ungaunga (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que le impide a occidente proveer de tacticas nucleares a Ucrania?



Pues tan fácil como que por decisión política ningún país de la OTAN tiene nucleares tácticas.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> eso ya lo saben ellos que se han metido en na ratonera sin salida, cuanto antes lo acepten menos perderan, pero aun no estan en esa politica, el mayor problema es que se crean sus propias mentiras!



Es el nazionalismo de todo pelaje. De izquierdas y de derechas. El nazionalismo se basa en contar pelis, cuanto más hollywood mejor. Si lo tienes claro pues no te pasa nada. El problema es que al final acaban todos, hasta los instigadores, comprando las pelis de serie B sobre pasados gloriosos, ejércitos invencibles, DNA's puros y mamarrachadas de todo tipo. Te llames Cocomocho, Hitler, Stalin o Putin.

Ver a estos dementes del programa de la pit bull esa es como ver/escuchar TV3 y RAC1 cuando el golpe de estado y el aborto de catanazindependencia. Rabiando y echando espumarajos de impotencia.

Es que es el camino inequívoco del ultranazionalismo. Lo dijo Erich Fromm en el miedo a la libertad. El nazionalismo y el autoritarismo en general son constructos sociales tóxicos, relaciones sadomasoquistas que solo acaban en fracaso, destrucción y muerte.


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Abr 2022)

habría que revisar la orografía de la zona, a simple vista parce una zona llena de lagos, ríos, si tienen que enviar divisiones acorazadas en medio de un pantano y en esta epoca del año.

Se tiene que analizar el terreno, pero esto a primera vista casi que es mejor infantería mecanizada que tanques


----------



## Trovador (16 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> *Me he pasado por varios hilos del foro y estoy realmente sorprendido de la cantidad de abducidos proputins que existen .*



Es lo único que ha hecho bien la horda y sus secuaces. Comprar a propagandistas que han ido difundiendo para las mentes abducidas los superpoderosos que son y como iban a arrasar a los débiles occidentales.

Una vez vista la realidad siguen sin asumir que todo era una puta mentira y que les han tomado el pelo.


----------



## Trovador (16 Abr 2022)

Transporte de soldados...


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es lo único que ha hecho bien la horda y sus secuaces. Comprar a propagandistas que han ido difundiendo para las mentes abducidas los superpoderosos que son y como iban a arrasar a los débiles occidentales.
> 
> Una vez vista la realidad siguen sin asumir que todo era una puta mentira y que les han tomado el pelo.



Recordamos cuando la flota rusa portaaviones fueron desde Murmansk hasta Siria, uy tiembla que viene la flota.

Luego la columna de humo del Kuznetsov. Los aviones que se le caían al agua pq no podían apontar. Todo eso da pistas de el Estado de lo ruso a partir de un nivel complejo tanto de mecánica, mantenimiento como logístico.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Transporte de soldados...



Incinerador rapido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hombre si se gastan 10 veces mas que Rusia, en algo se tiene que notar, encima los rusos son mucho mas corruptos!




Yo no tenía en mente a Rusia como relevo de los gusanos, sino a China. Pero está claro que no va a ocurrir ni en doscientos años.


Saludos.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Transporte de soldados...



parece seguro


----------



## Abc123CBA (16 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Boris le han prohibido irse de juerga a Moscú.....
> 
> 
> 
> Está desolado.



Es el fin, que acabe la guerra.


----------



## uberales (16 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Recordamos cuando la flota rusa portaaviones fueron desde Murmansk hasta Siria, uy tiembla que viene la flota.
> 
> Luego la columna de humo del Kuznetsov. Los aviones que se le caían al agua pq no podían apontar. Todo eso da pistas de el Estado de lo ruso a partir de un nivel complejo tanto de mecánica, mantenimiento como logístico.



Cada vez que arrancan el Kuznetsov Greta Majareta es ingresada por acidez de estómago.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Cada vez que arrancan el Kuznetsov Greta Majareta es ingresada por acidez de estómago.



Ya no arranca, esta de pontón flotante desde 2019.
In November 2018, it was damaged by a falling 70-ton crane from the floating dry dock _PD-50_ and a fire that killed two during the refit. The dry dock, which sank due to a power outage while holding _Admiral Kuznetsov_,[10] was vital to repairing the carrier,[11] which is not expected to re-enter service until 2022 at the earliest.[12] In 2021, the Vice President of the United Shipbuilding Corporation (USC), Vladimir Korolev, told the TASS news agency that the vessel was expected to begin post-repair sea trials in mid-2023 and rejoin the fleet later that year,[13] although this may have been pushed back a year or more due to delays.[14]


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Goder, ha eliminado
> 
> Pues tan fácil como que por decisión política ningún país de la OTAN tiene nucleares tácticas.



si antes habia 250 desplegadas en europa, ahora no lo se, pero EEUU no las ha hecho desaparecer, por algun almacen andan!


----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)

Veo varios hilos de los camaradas de la chincheta recalcando que esto es una guerra USA Rusia.

Debe doler que te esté ganando un país de campesinos


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para quien piense que esto de llamar "horda" a los rusos quizás es un pelín radical y hasta racista: en la televisión nacional les lanzan mensajes tales como "nuestra ideología nacional es la guerra", "movilización y guerra global contra todos nuestros enemigos"



Comunismo puro y duro. Está claro que Putin se moja cuando piensa en su ídolo Stalin.


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Sobre los putinejos y sus predicciones:



Este vídeo es brutal 

Vaya destrozo hace del Coronel Baños.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Recordamos cuando la flota rusa portaaviones fueron desde Murmansk hasta Siria, uy tiembla que viene la flota.
> 
> Luego la columna de humo del Kuznetsov. Los aviones que se le caían al agua pq no podían apontar. Todo eso da pistas de el Estado de lo ruso a partir de un nivel complejo tanto de mecánica, mantenimiento como logístico.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026989



Zhukov llegó a decir del cascajo lanza humo que era una suerte de burla a los ingleses. Esto cuando navegó cerca de GB. 

JAJAJAJA, qué enfermos.


----------



## percutor (16 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> habría que revisar la orografía de la zona, a simple vista parce una zona llena de lagos, ríos, si tienen que enviar divisiones acorazadas en medio de un pantano y en esta epoca del año.
> 
> Se tiene que analizar el terreno, pero esto a primera vista casi que es mejor infantería mecanizada que tanques



No sé que puede pasar , pero yo no le veo ninguna probabilidad de exito a esa ofensiva rusa , sea con tanques , tanquetas , en bici o a pie ; a no ser que sea a costa de muchas bajas y luego más bajas para mantener lo que se haya avanzado .

Ya no es un ataque sorpresa cómo el 24 de febrero , ucrania ya está preparada . 

Están tumbando a los drones sovieticos , les faltará capacidad de observación .... .


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

En las noticias de La Sexta hablando ahora mismo de los drones, los TB 2 que han causado estragos a los rusos, y del hundimiento del barquito que no sabía navegar con la asistencia de los drones. También comentan la adaptación de drones de uso civil para lanzar antiguas granadas. Parece que se documenten en este hilo.


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo no tenía en mente a Rusia como relevo de los gusanos, sino a China. Pero está claro que no va a ocurrir ni en doscientos años.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Y eso suponiendo que no le de a occidente por relocalizar la producción. Se mueren de hambre.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> En las noticias de La Sexta hablando ahora mismo de los drones, los TB 2 que han causado estragos a los rusos, y del hundimiento del barquito que no sabía navegar con la asistencia de los drones. También comentan la adaptación de drones de uso civil para lanzar antiguas granadas. Parece que se documenten en este hilo.



Más bien Yago de cosas militares es el que les ayuda.


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Más bien Yago de cosas militares es el que les ayuda.



Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?


----------



## Covaleda (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que le impide a occidente proveer de tacticas nucleares a Ucrania?



Esto:




__





Tratado sobre la No Proliferación de las Armas Nucleares (TNP) | OIEA


Puede encontrar más información sobre la Décima Conferencia de Examen del TNP aquí. El Tratado sobre la No Proliferación de las Armas Nucleares (TNP) es la piedra angular de los esfuerzos mundiales para prevenir la propagación de las armas nucleares, fomentar la cooperación en los usos pacíficos...




www.iaea.org




_En el marco del TNP, los Estados no poseedores de armas nucleares que son Partes en el Tratado se han comprometido a no fabricar o adquirir de otra manera armas nucleares u otros dispositivos nucleares explosivos, mientras que los Estados poseedores de armas nucleares que son Partes en el Tratado se han comprometido a no ayudar, alentar o inducir en forma alguna a ningún Estado no poseedor de armas nucleares que sea Parte en el Tratado a fabricar o adquirir de otra manera armas nucleares u otros dispositivos nucleares explosivos. _


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

Russian oil output falls below 10 mln bpd, lowest since July 2020 - sources


Russian oil and gas condensate production fell below 10 million barrels per day (bpd) on Monday to its lowest since July 2020, two sources familiar with data said on Tuesday, as sanctions and logistical constraints hampered trade.




www.reuters.com


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?



Intenta ir por el camino de enmedio, pero acata la realidad a diferencia de muchos otros.


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hasta mañana






Edito, me he entretenido haciendo una versión alternativa:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es el nazionalismo de todo pelaje. De izquierdas y de derechas. El nazionalismo se basa en contar pelis, cuanto más hollywood mejor. Si lo tienes claro pues no te pasa nada. El problema es que al final acaban todos, hasta los instigadores, comprando las pelis de serie B sobre pasados gloriosos, ejércitos invencibles, DNA's puros y mamarrachadas de todo tipo. Te llames Cocomocho, Hitler, Stalin o Putin.
> 
> Ver a estos dementes del programa de la pit bull esa es como ver/escuchar TV3 y RAC1 cuando el golpe de estado y el aborto de catanazindependencia. Rabiando y echando espumarajos de impotencia.
> 
> Es que es el camino inequívoco del ultranazionalismo. Lo dijo Erich Fromm en el miedo a la libertad. El nazionalismo y el autoritarismo en general son constructos sociales tóxicos, relaciones sadomasoquistas que solo acaban en fracaso, destrucción y muerte.



que el nacionalismo tambien es usano y espanyol, que aqui de lo que se trata es de usar la violencia contra los demas porque no piensan como tu. Los rusos han agredido a los demas con la excusa de desnazificar, que viene a ser como pegar por votar un referendum. Cuando se dice que nadie pego en Catalunya es como cuando los Rusos dicen que ellos no disparan a objetibos civiles. Lo jodido del nacionalismo es que nadie reconoce el suyo en la paja y no ve el suyo en la biga.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo no tenía en mente a Rusia como relevo de los gusanos, sino a China. Pero está claro que no va a ocurrir ni en doscientos años.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



rusia y china juntos no llegan a EEUU.


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Abr 2022)

Cambio de paradigma en lo militar, estas dos semanas son cruciales para observar si Ucrania aguanta la embestida del Donbass y puede pasar al contraataque!

Este va a ser un enfrentamiento algo diferente al que hemos visto hasta ahora, pero tambien es cierto que Ucrania esta mas fuerte incluida la moral. Veremos si los rusos siguen siendo un desastre en organización y entrenamiento para el tipo de batalla mas estático. Y la doctrina Occidental de los ucranianos es igual de eficiente que hasta ahora.

Mi apuesta hace 1 mes, era que les iban a dar pal pelo a los ucranianos. 
Mi opinion actual es que veo a los Ucranianos recuperando terreno y ganando, aunque el avance va a ser mas lento.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que el nacionalismo tambien es usano y espanyol, que aqui de lo que se trata es de usar la violencia contra los demas porque no piensan como tu. Los rusos han agredido a los demas con la excusa de desnazificar, que viene a ser como pegar por votar un referendum. Cuando se dice que nadie pego en Catalunya es como cuando los Rusos dicen que ellos no disparan a objetibos civiles. *Lo jodido del nacionalismo es que nadie reconoce el suyo en la paja y no ve el suyo en la biga.*




Igual que con el conflicto de Ucrania ¿que pasó entre estas dos imágenes?¿Es culpa del resto de España esa deriva nacionalista y totalitaria?¿O hubo agentes externos interesados en que fuera así?


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que el nacionalismo tambien es usano y espanyol, que aqui de lo que se trata es de usar la violencia contra los demas porque no piensan como tu. Los rusos han agredido a los demas con la excusa de desnazificar, *que viene a ser como pegar por votar un referendum*. Cuando se dice que nadie pego en Catalunya es como cuando los Rusos dicen que ellos no disparan a objetibos civiles. Lo jodido del nacionalismo es que nadie reconoce el suyo en la paja y no ve el suyo en la biga.



Menuda derrapada te has marcado, no?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Es que es el camino inequívoco del ultranazionalismo. Lo dijo Erich Fromm en el miedo a la libertad. El nazionalismo y el autoritarismo en general son constructos sociales tóxicos, relaciones sadomasoquistas que solo acaban en fracaso, destrucción y muerte.



Hombre, el Fromm... Nacionalista, pero de los judíos claro. Y bien pagado por un no judío como Rockefeller.


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Transporte de soldados...



Al hilo del Ejército Dimitri que va


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Hombre, el Fromm... Nacionalista, pero de los judíos claro. Y bien pagado por un no judío como Rockefeller.



Joder que obsesión tenéis con los juden. Fromm es interesantísimo y lectura obligada si no quieres tragarte todo el hiperconsumismo ese que nos venden.

Para nada sionista o similar, al menos no en los libros que me leí. Yo creo que tiraba para el anarquismo o libertario o algo. Y rollo budista/meditativo.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Me da a mi que al del bigote se le ha encendido la luz (probablemente el único que supera un IQ de 75 en el Invádame Deluxe. Empieza a sospechar que les han tendido una trampa y han entrao al trapo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si los rusos meten una tactica veras donde va a parar el tratado, si no no haria falta meter ni un tanque en ucrania, tiras una nuke en el centro de kiev y pones un gobierno titere, si pasa esto que harian los demas?

tambien hay tratados contra el fosforo blanco, la municion de racimo, ejecuciones de civiles…. Al final el contrapeso es que si te meten un pepino nuclear tu puedes recibir otro pepeinazo, eso es la teoria del equilibrio nuclear.

eso lo saben bien los Rusos!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Intenta ir por el camino de enmedio, pero acata la realidad a diferencia de muchos otros.



ha ido de mas a menos de proruso, las evidencias modelan opiniones.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Joder que obsesión tenéis con los juden. Fromm es interesantísimo y lectura obligada si no quieres tragarte todo el hiperconsumismo ese que nos venden.
> 
> Para nada sionista o similar, al menos no en los libros que me leí. Yo creo que tiraba para el anarquismo o libertario o algo. Y rollo budista/meditativo.



Ninguna obsesión, yo lo soy un 25% y cuento como tal jeje. Sé lo que hay.

Fromm es como todos los judíos que se salen de la sinagoga y se meten en El Partido, un destructor de las sociedades de acogida mediante la subversión ideológica, muy bien subvencionada. Es talmudismo progre, sin más.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Igual que con el conflicto de Ucrania ¿que pasó entre estas dos imágenes?¿Es culpa del resto de España esa deriva nacionalista y totalitaria?¿O hubo agentes externos interesados en que fuera así?



un mundo aseptico no existe, siempre habra gente externa e interna con intereses. Ninguna imagen es contradictoria.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Cambio de paradigma en lo militar, estas dos semanas son cruciales para observar si Ucrania aguanta la embestida del Donbass y puede pasar al contraataque!
> 
> Este va a ser un enfrentamiento algo diferente al que hemos visto hasta ahora, pero tambien es cierto que Ucrania esta mas fuerte incluida la moral. Veremos si los rusos siguen siendo un desastre en organización y entrenamiento para el tipo de batalla mas estático. Y la doctrina Occidental de los ucranianos es igual de eficiente que hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es que a la que intenten llevar una guerra convencional, los revientan. La capacidad de Rusia para convertir esto en algo mucho más destructivo es enorme, la de Ucrania no.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> ha ido de mas a menos de proruso, las evidencias modelan opiniones.



Menos Guillermo Pulido y y Pérez Triana(y este así así) nadie daba un duro por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Ninguna obsesión, yo lo soy un 25% y cuento como tal jeje. Sé lo que hay.
> 
> Fromm es como todos los judíos que se salen de la sinagoga y se meten en El Partido, un destructor de las sociedades de acogida mediante la subversión ideológica, muy bien subvencionada. Es talmudismo progre, sin más.



Talmudismo?
Ahora resulta que Fromm escribía libros de cocina kosher... madre mía la de bobos que hay que soportar. Como que un judío escribe libros judíos no importa si es Fromm , Marx, Walter Benjamin, Norman Mailer, etc.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Talmudismo?
> Ahora resulta que Fromm escribía libros de cocina kosher... madre mía la de bobos que hay que soportar. Como que un judío escribe libros judíos no importa si es Fromm , Marx, Walter Benjamin, Norman Mailer, etc.



Mucho mejor Richard Feynman, Isaiah Berlin o Ludwig von Mises, querido Jagger


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La puta ultranazionalista, el viejo comunista reconociendo que el Moskva se ha hundido por un ataque y diciendo que hay que bombardear Kiev (nuestros hermanos!!!), todos rabiando como puercas porque todos los líderes van a Kiev.
> 
> de puta vergüenza ajena, al nivel de TV3 y el calliiiii, calllliiiii. Parece una broma. Hay que ser un jodido subnormal para tragarse esta mierda en 2022.



Son tan jodidamente retrasados que hacen que los catalufos indepes parezcan Aristóteles


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Menos Guillermo Pulido y y Pérez Triana(y este así así) nadie daba un duro por el ejército ucraniano.



Pérez Triana es muy muy follaOTAN, le he conocido en persona, pero tiene un conocimiento muy grande. Espectacular en el caso de Israel, me decía eso un amigo israelí, que cómo cojones sabe tantísimo. Y es buen tío además.

Si no recuerdo mal, fue militar profesional también, así que algo ha disparado y algún terrón de barro se ha comido.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Talmudismo?
> Ahora resulta que Fromm escribía libros de cocina kosher... madre mía la de bobos que hay que soportar. Como que un judío escribe libros judíos no importa si es Fromm , Marx, Walter Benjamin, Norman Mailer, etc.



Ostia, el Norman Mailer era judío? Coño, ni idea, pero es verdad que tiene pinta. Llevo detrás de leer algo suyo un montón de tiempo y me acabo de pillar Los Ejércitos De La Noche en Antonio Machado. A ver qué tal.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son tan jodidamente retrasados que hacen que los catalufos indepes parezcan Aristóteles



Yo los veo igual de subnormales eh? Lo que pasa que los catanazis encima son una panda de cobardes.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ostia, el Norman Mailer era judío? Coño, ni idea, pero es verdad que tiene pinta. Llevo detrás de leer algo suyo un montón de tiempo y me acabo de pillar Los Ejércitos De La Noche en Antonio Machado. A ver qué tal.



Hay gente no judía que podrían ser judíos, Borges por ejemplo cumple todo lo necesario menos la genética, y judíos que podrían no serlo, como John Milius o Teddy Goldsmith

Norman Mailer me suena de algo relacionado con Rocky Marciano y la Cosa Nostra, pero no recuerdo bien el qué


----------



## César Borgia (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (16 Abr 2022)

La decadencia de la puta HORDA no tiene fin. Es espeluznante la drogadicción crónica en el imperio del mal


Ojo al dato, el 6% de la población de LA HORDA se pincha heroína o Krokodil a diario. Si quitas a niños y gente mayor de 50 años eso es prácticamente un 20% de la población activa de la HORDA pinchandose a diario. La salvadora de la cristiandad y los valores tradicionales y tal


----------



## Covaleda (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si los rusos meten una tactica veras donde va a parar el tratado, si no no haria falta meter ni un tanque en ucrania, tiras una nuke en el centro de kiev y pones un gobierno titere, si pasa esto que harian los demas?
> 
> tambien hay tratados contra el fosforo blanco, la municion de racimo, ejecuciones de civiles…. Al final el contrapeso es que si te meten un pepino nuclear tu puedes recibir otro pepeinazo, eso es la teoria del equilibrio nuclear.
> 
> eso lo saben bien los Rusos!



Pensé que era un conversación seria.
Mil perdones.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



La que está liando Pepe Viyuelov


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Pérez Triana es muy muy follaOTAN, le he conocido en persona, pero tiene un conocimiento muy grande. Espectacular en el caso de Israel, me decía eso un amigo israelí, que cómo cojones sabe tantísimo. Y es buen tío además.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, fue militar profesional también, así que algo ha disparado y algún terrón de barro se ha comido.



Nunca ha dicho que estuviera en el ejército ni en YouTube ni en el foro de las FAS donde postea como Canario


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ottia! El periodista ese de Madrid que se ha puesto el nombre de un jugador italiano!


----------



## Covaleda (16 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027025



Muy currao. Mis dieses.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Nunca ha dicho que estuviera en el ejército ni en YouTube ni en el foro de las FAS donde postea como Canario



Pues si no lo dijo publicamente, no pasa nada... Más mérito tiene aún saber tanto

En todo caso tiene huecos su biografía online, ya le preguntaré a mi amigo que es el que le conoce bien


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Muy currao. Mis dieses.



Gracias, pero así en frío veo que es bastante mejorable, pero bueno, para un poco de ironía en el hilo ya vale.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los del salvame ruso estan histericos con la matraca de la guerra con la OTAN, eso como siempre es carnaza para el populacho y los troles
> 
> Yo creo que los militares rusos se han dado cuenta que si van de cara contra la OTAN no duran ni cinco dias
> 
> ...



Si, como dices, hubiese entrado la OTAN “a full” Esta Semana Santa estaría La Legión desfilando por la península de Kamchatka


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?



Está bien el seguimiento que hace. Se centra en lo militar y no es proputin.



https://m.youtube.com/c/CosasMilitares/featured


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?



Es bastante imparcial, ya se ha visto en otros conflictos como el de Armenia. Entonces lo escuchas y a veces te parece putiniano (porque pese a los desastres no infravalora del todo a los rusos y aun les da crédito) y otras Otanico ( Da mucho crédito a la ayuda internacional en tema de información, material y formación).

Lógicamente no hay nadie imparcial, pero yo lo sigo desde hace años y siempre ha sido bastante objetivo, cuando ha tenido que criticar a occidente lo ha hecho, cuando ha tenido que hacerlo a China lo hace y cuando ha tocado Rusia tambien. Enfoca cada conflicto desde una perspectiva diferente, aunque sean actores parecidos. En estos momentos para informarse a nivel táctico y doctrina sin meterse en geopolitica es de lo mejor. Ademas, sabe bastante de material ruso.

Ha explicado muy bien cual debería ser teóricamente el movimiento en el Donbass, primero explica la teoria de manera objetiva y despues analiza si es posible o no. El mismo da ahora mismo un 50/50 al tema Donbass, hace unas semanas daba un 80/20 para Rusia.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Cambio de paradigma en lo militar, estas dos semanas son cruciales para observar si Ucrania aguanta la embestida del Donbass y puede pasar al contraataque!
> 
> Este va a ser un enfrentamiento algo diferente al que hemos visto hasta ahora, pero tambien es cierto que Ucrania esta mas fuerte incluida la moral. Veremos si los rusos siguen siendo un desastre en organización y entrenamiento para el tipo de batalla mas estático. Y la doctrina Occidental de los ucranianos es igual de eficiente que hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



¿Ve factible esta estrategia para el ejército ucraniano?


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Este vídeo es brutal
> 
> Vaya destrozo hace del Coronel Baños.



Que puto ascazo da el Orinal Letrinas, debería pasar el resto de su asquerosa vida en un penal militar. Los traidores me producen extrema repugnancia


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pensé que era un conversación seria.
> Mil perdones.



toda la doctrina militar nuclear se resume en poder de disuacion, simplemente es eso, ni tratados ni mierdas. Pero no os preocupeis antes tienen las Ovb termobaricas que son de igual potencia que una tactica nuclear. Si Rusia escala el conflicto los demas tambien lo van a escalar. La unica oportunidad que hubiera tenido Rusia era una guerra muy corta de hechos consumados, pero al no ser así, ha perdido. Cuanto quiera perder en el tapete es cosa suya, esta a tiempo de retirarse cuando quiera. Tener a todos en contra es como jugar co; las cartas marcadas en tu contra.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Abr 2022)

No sé si habrán recibido de Alemania los Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155mm autotransportados. Leí que con sólo 5 de estos se hubiese detenido el desembarco de Normandía.
También van a recibir de Norteamérica una versión de 18 155mm Howitzers y 40.000 proyectiles.
Con esto pararían en seco cualquier intento de ofensiva. 
Lo malo: Estos armatostes necesitan aprendizaje.
Lo bueno: Estos agricultores están muy espabilados y defienden SU patria a mordiscos.


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Mi opinión es que a la que intenten llevar una guerra convencional, los revientan. La capacidad de Rusia para convertir esto en algo mucho más destructivo es enorme, la de Ucrania no.



Hace 1 mes te daria la razón. Hoy debo discrepar.

Se esta demostrando que una guerra convencional a este nivel ha cambiado. El uso de drones, tanto para marcar objetivos, observación o ataque cambia las reglas del juego.

Hace 40 años metías una columna blindada y con fuego artillero te podías cepillar el 10% con suerte, hoy en día, con los drones, munición guiada... Se calzan el 50% de la columna.

Este tipo de enfrentamiento esta por ver como evoluciona, las capacidades rusas no eran tantas como vendían, si es cierto que al ser en un espacio mas limitado puedes concentrar mas tus fuerzas y eso va a favor de Rusia. Pero el uso masivo de drones y artillería por parte de Ucrania esta resultando muy efectivo. Veremos en unas semanas como discurre todo, pero ahora mismo es Ucrania quien dispone de mas tropas movilizadas para poder presionar en frentes no activos, mientras Rusia centra sus fuerzas en otro frente.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé si habrán recibido de Alemania los Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155mm autotransportados. Leí que con sólo 5 de estos se hubiese detenido el desembarco de Normandía.
> También van a recibir de Norteamérica una versión de 18 155mm Howitzers y 40.000 proyectiles.
> Con esto pararían en seco cualquier intento de ofensiva.
> Lo malo: Estos armatostes necesitan aprendizaje.
> Lo bueno: Estos agricultores están muy espabilados y defienden SU patria a mordiscos.



Ya desde hace tiempo ha quedado claro que si los ucranianos quieren recuperar su territorio van a necesitar artillería, mucha y buena.
Los drones y los tubitos están muy bien para defender y así lo han demostrado, pero si el enemigo tiene como parece intención de asentarse en tu tierra para quedarte con ella ya solo vale para echarlo ponerse bravo en este tema.
Además de que los rusos están practicando deportaciones masivas de gente y se han puesto en marcha corredores de evacuación. Los que se queden me temo que son...desechables.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Hace 1 mes te daria la razón. Hoy debo discrepar.
> 
> Se esta demostrando que una guerra convencional a este nivel ha cambiado. El uso de drones, tanto para marcar objetivos, observación o ataque cambia las reglas del juego.
> 
> ...



rusia no puede meter todo lo que tiene en un solo frente, Ucrania si.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya desde hace tiempo ha quedado claro que si los ucranianos quieren recuperar su territorio van a necesitar artillería, mucha y buena.
> Los drones y los tubitos están muy bien para defender y así lo han demostrado, pero si el enemigo tiene como parece intención de asentarse en tu tierra para quedarte con ella ya solo vale para echarlo ponerse bravo en este tema.
> Además de que los rusos están practicando deportaciones masivas de gente y se han puesto en marcha corredores de evacuación. Los que se queden me temo que son...desechables.



el tiempo corre mas deprisa para los rusos que para los ucranianos, imaginate 8 años de guerra con 8 años de sanciones.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Creo que los rusos le han "donado" al ejército ucraniano cono 52 piezas autopropulsadas Mazta que además usan el mismo calibre y proyectiles que los ucranianos si llegan a ponerlas operativas a tiempo pueden dar una buena canpanada


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Arrestado porque se quemaron unas croquetas y luego vino una tormenta. No vi una injusticia igual en todos los días de mi vida


----------



## burbujadetrufas (16 Abr 2022)

Una cosa que aún no hemos visto actuar son los drones kamikazes y que actúan como enjambres, si digamos actúan en número suficiente podrían ser un nuevo actor desconocido y de consecuencias relevantes... O quizás sólo sean propaganda usana, el tiempo lo dirá, pero va a ser interesante verlo...


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

Digo yo, ¿a que esperan los rusos?


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Hablando de cosas militares:


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Digo yo, ¿a que esperan los rusos?



A recuperar las unidades despilfarradas en la "finta" sobre Kiev


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?



No es proputin. Tiene ese deje que tienen las personas que les gusta lo militar de romantizar la guerra y de sentir una mezcla de admiración y excitación ante muestras de poderío militar, pero analiza los datos con criterio e intenta ser aséptico.

Sabe un huevo, bastante friki, no es un comunicador extraordinario pero se defiende bien, agradable de ver, ameno y muy informativo. Su canal es de lo mejorcito de lo que he visto, tanto en español como en inglés.


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Me da a mi que al del bigote se le ha encendido la luz (probablemente el único que supera un IQ de 75 en el Invádame Deluxe. Empieza a sospechar que les han tendido una trampa y han entrao al trapo.



nono, lo que están viendo es que los ucranianos han estado siguiendo las directrices "otan" y ellos han seguido con las "soviéticas" en lo que guerra y estrategia se refiere

lo contaba un teniente coronel o algo así hace una o dos semanas, porque él era el encargado en europa de organizar maniobras y movidas conjuntas, los ucranianos fueron invitados y asistieron a todas, y pedían mandar más oficiales a ser entrenados en esos encuentros
mientras, los rusos fueron una vez, se comportaron como orcos y no volvieron (para alivio de todos, solo que era señal de que estaban "talibanizándose")

pues ahora están viendo que, sobre el papel, los rusos tienen un montón de números, pero luego, en batalla, no valen para nada

éso es gracias a que los ucranianos adoptaron los parámetros "otan", aunque hayan mantenido material soviético (como los polacos, búlgaros, etc), se han modernizado, han incluido sub-oficiales en sus batallones como piezas clave, no meras correas de transmisión de órdenes, etc

de trampa nada, la trampa es que los rusos se han creído sus propias fanasías, como lo hicieron los lazis cuando montaron el circo del butifarrendum pensando en que iban a conseguir negociar algo


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que puto ascazo da el Orinal Letrinas, debería pasar el resto de su asquerosa vida en un penal militar. Los traidores me producen extrema repugnancia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027101



Vaya un profeta el corInAl.


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> No sé que puede pasar , pero yo no le veo ninguna probabilidad de exito a esa ofensiva rusa , sea con tanques , tanquetas , en bici o a pie ; a no ser que sea a costa de muchas bajas y luego más bajas para mantener lo que se haya avanzado .
> 
> Ya no es un ataque sorpresa cómo el 24 de febrero , ucrania ya está preparada .
> 
> Están tumbando a los drones sovieticos , les faltará capacidad de observación .... .



En 1944 en la misma zona..... al final siguen las mismas estrategias, ayer salio un video de un tren con decenas de Katiuixa, van a barrer el frente y entraran a saco. Un asalto acorazado pero con satélites, misiles, drons, sera una carnicería

Aqui la historia completa





__





Panzer, detrás del mito (IV): la hora del Destino - El Gran Capitán






www.elgrancapitan.org





*LA RUPTURA*

El 25 de enero, tras un reconocimiento en fuerza, el II Frente inició la ofensiva. El ER hizo, como ya era usual, un uso intensivo de la Maskirovka, pero en esta ocasión no hubo ningún resultado, ya que el mando alemán tenía muy claro que los soviéticos tratarían de destruir el saliente de Korsun. Sabiendo que era inminente un ataque (precisamente gracias a las operaciones de decepción) las tropas de 389ª InfDiv estaban alerta y ofrecieron una dura resistencia al avance de Konev. Éste esperaba llevar a cabo la ruptura con fuerzas de infantería, pero se vio obligado a lanzar al combate al V Acorazado de Guardias, que reservaba para aprovechar el éxito inicial. Además Hube había ordenado a las 11ª y 14ª PzDiv que se desplegaran para apoyar a las tropas del saliente, así que no hubo sorpresa táctica.

Por la noche los carros soviéticos lograron atravesar las defensas germanas, pero sus fuerzas acompañantes no lo lograron. Un duro contraataque coordinado entre la Wiking al norte y las divisiones enviadas por Hube al Sur logró cortar la línea soviética por su base.El comandante Rotmistrov, al mando de las fuerzas que habían penetrado en el saliente, no se amilanó: en vez de tratar de volver a enlazar con su retaguardia, optó por continuar hacia adelante, en la confianza de que la infantería pronto le seguiría. Las columnas acorazadas soviéticas avanzaron a toda velocidad sin preocuparse de sus flancos, tal y como hicieron las PzDiv en sus años de gloria. Los carros de Hube tan sólo pudieron reagruparse tras el avance de los T-34, confiando en aislar a los invasores.

Ese mismo día Vatutin pasó a su vez al ataque. Al contrario que Konev, optó por llevar a cabo la penetración directamente con sus fuerzas acorazadas. Las InfDiv 34ª, 88ª y 198ª frenaron su avance y tras combatir durante la mayor parte del día Vatutin decidió cambiar sus planes: desvió hacia el norte el empuje principal y logró penetrar el día 27 con el V Cuerpo acorazado por la zona de Bojarka.

Las fuerzas de infantería del II Frente lograron abrirse camino el 27 y restablecer el contacto con las tropas en avance a la vez que el V Cuerpo acorazado liberaba algunas agrupaciones de tropas que estaban cercadas cerca de Medin. A lo largo del día 27 ambas puntas acorazadas soviéticas avanzaron sin detenerse y el día 28 de enero se unieron en Zvenogorodka: las tropas alemanas estaban cercadas.

De acuerdo a los planes de Stavka el cerco debería haberse completado entre el 26 y el 27, así que con algo de retraso las previsiones parecían estar cumpliéndose. Ahora el ER debía pasar a la segunda fase: asegurar el Kessel. La cuestión es ¿Iba a salir todo como estaba acordado? La rápida reacción de los alemanes era un mal presagio al respecto.

Las fuerzas de infantería debían establecer un doble anillo en torno a las fuerzas atrapadas, de forma que impidieran cualquier intento de escapada o la llegada de tropas de socorro. Sin embargo ya hemos visto que en los dos avances las fuerzas acorazadas se distanciaron mucho de sus tropas de apoyo. Así las cosas los fusileros tuvieron que desplegarse contra una creciente resistencia germana y sin demasiada ayuda de los carros. La formación del cerco fue bastante más lenta de lo previsto, y un repentino empeoramiento del clima lo retardó aún más.

Manstein, que acababa de regresar del OKW, se encontró en medio de la crisis. Su primera medida fue ordenar al III PzKorp que se preparara para una operación de rescate. Esta agrupación era con mucho la fuerza más poderosa a su disposición, con las 16ª y 17ª PzDiv, la Leibstandarte y el Kampfgruppe Bäke, donde estaba integrado el 503 SpzAbt. Como es lógico solicitó autorización para que las unidades cercadas iniciaran una retirada de las posiciones más hacia el Este a fin de concentrar su fuerza de cara a una ruptura. Y como es fácil de suponer, Hitler se negó en redondo: las tropas debían quedarse donde estaban y, una vez las unidades de rescate enlazaran con ellas, las reforzarían y continuarían la ofensiva hasta retomar Kiev. Fue una oportunidad que no volvería a presentarse, ya que en los días siguientes los soviéticos completaron el cerco.

Tampoco nada sorpresivamente, el Führer rechazó la petición de Manstein de desviar unidades acorazadas del VI Ejército hacia el norte, a fin de contraatacar a las fuerzas de Vatutin. el VI ocupaba otro saliente más al Sur en torno a Nikopol y el ER empezaba a moverse por esa zona, con la intención de eliminar también esa protuberancia.

Manstein contaba con el III y XLVII PzKorp para cortar la penetración soviética y tratar de enlazar con los cercados. El mariscal, como primera medida, transfirió el mando del XLII Cuerpo al VIII Ejército: ahora todas las fuerzas cercadas quedaban al mando de Stemmerman.


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> A recuperar las unidades despilfarradas en la "finta" sobre Kiev



Y les Dan oportunidad de rearme a Ucrania ? Ya se supone que tienen muchos batallones preparados ¿no?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> rusia no puede meter todo lo que tiene en un solo frente, Ucrania si.



Rusia también está muy limitada por la capacidad de abastecimiento, y ante todo hay que recordar que el ejército ruso no estaba diseñado para tomar un país como Ucrania (principio de defensa activa y tal, preparados para guerra nuclear, "pacificar" colonias, etc). Contaban con la quinta columna que no ha resultado ser


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Digo yo, ¿a que esperan los rusos?



Y porqué no iban a esperar?

Están haciendo exactamente lo mismo que antes del primer golpe, posicionar sus fichas sobre el tablero. 

En el primer golpe algunos dirán que les fue mal y seguramente no fue como les hubiera gustado, pero eso en la guerra solo pasa cuando peleas con los franceses, en el resto tienes unos máximos y unos mínimos. 

Que va a haber ofensiva no hay duda y que los ucranianos van a estar informados del cuando y el como tampoco. 

Por lo que yo creo que lo que se va hacer es:

1-posicionar tropas, fortificar lo que ya se tiene y dar descanso a los propios

2- bombardear continuamente posiciones enemigas para desgastar y evitar descanso enemigo

3- realizar escaramuzas con ganancias pequeñas de terreno como vimos en Siria. Hoy aquí y mañana allí 

4- antes de la gran ofensiva bombardeo por saturación de las posiciones fortificadas.

5- doble ofensiva en Donbass y mikolayev junto con entrada de tropas en el norte del país, las cuales entrarán hasta cierto punto y se fortificaran.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Follacabras al ast


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Depende si los rusos atacan a tropas que están fortificadas y desde el principio de la guerra en esa zona, los que quedarían fijados son los rusos y el resto del ejército ucraniano libre para hacer un destrozo donde quieran, desde recuperar la orilla occidental del Dnieper a meter un contraataque desde el norte para fastidiar la logística el tiempo corre a favor de Ucrania.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que el nacionalismo tambien es usano y espanyol, que aqui de lo que se trata es de usar la violencia contra los demas porque no piensan como tu. Los rusos han agredido a los demas con la excusa de desnazificar, que viene a ser como pegar por votar un referendum. Cuando se dice que nadie pego en Catalunya es como cuando los Rusos dicen que ellos no disparan a objetibos civiles. Lo jodido del nacionalismo es que nadie reconoce el suyo en la paja y no ve el suyo en la biga.



Pegar por votar un referéndum?? Pegar por ocupar y resistirse a la autoridad es más apropiado.


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y porqué no iban a esperar?
> 
> Están haciendo exactamente lo mismo que antes del primer golpe, posicionar sus fichas sobre el tablero.
> 
> ...



Si les dejan. El tiempo corre a favor de Ucrania.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si les dejan. El tiempo corre a favor de Ucrania.



El tiempo no corre a favor de Ucrania. Cada día que pasa Ucrania pierde factorías, refinerías, depósitos, arsenales y lo que es más importante, pierde capacidad operacional de su ejército. El ejército del Donbass lleva semanas aguantando día y noche bombardeos continuos sin posibilidad de descanso. El efecto de la falta de descanso por bombardeo y el estrés que producía en la infantería se estudió ya en la primera guerra mundial no es algo nuevo.

Por muchos vídeos en los que salgan lanzando vítores y victorias, objetivamente es imposible de mantener una moral alta cuando no puedes descansar y no existe la posibilidad de reemplazo. 

El tiempo no corre favor de Ucrania. Ni por muchos javelins que les hagas llegar, ni por mucho armamento, en el Donbass tienes una bolsa de decenas de miles de soldados sin descanso desde hace semanas y eso pesa y cada día va a pesar más


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Transporte de soldados...



Tiene pinta de poner que es inflamable y el soldado ruso ha demostrado serlo.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Esas cifras me parecen una exageración, pero como sean ciertas, Putin va a tener que dar muchísimas explicaciones a su propio pueblo, por muy fanatizado que lo tenga.


----------



## percutor (16 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En 1944 en la misma zona..... al final siguen las mismas estrategias, ayer salio un video de un tren con decenas de Katiuixa, van a barrer el frente y entraran a saco. Un asalto acorazado pero con satélites, misiles, drons, sera una carnicería
> 
> Aqui la historia completa
> 
> ...




un video de un tren con decenas de Katiuixa

No quiero parecer optimista , pero los ucras pueden saber en cada momento donde están cada uno de esos katiuskas , es más , si se les diera el armamento necesario esos trenes ya estarían destruidos .

Un avance ruso lo veo otro fracaso . La incógnita es si los ucranianos pueden recuperar lo ocupado por rusia .


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

El 6 no se, pero el 7 es mandarte al ignore por subnormal


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

De momento no hay noticia de NINGÚN superviviente del barquito:


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



joder, tanto les sobra a los alemanes que se lo pulen en tanques así como así??!!!


----------



## paconan (16 Abr 2022)

El intentar involucrar a un tercero para lavar tus errores no es lo mas adecuado, estan desatados, ahora los voceros dicen la guerra es contra la otan

Los medios rusos ahora están promoviendo la idea de que Polonia intervendrá en el oeste de Ucrania bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz.




Los detalles completos de cómo será la "campaña polaca" en Ucrania. Esto lleva las advertencias de Dmitri Medvedev sobre el revanchismo polaco en Ucrania un paso más allá y se suma a la campaña de desinformación más amplia del Kremlin destinada a sembrar la discordia entre Polonia y Ucrania.




El Kremlin está tratando de vender la mentira de que el ejército polaco se está preparando para anexar el oeste de Ucrania. Esta vez no lograrán sembrar la discordia entre Polonia y Ucrania. Si entra el ejército polaco, no será para anexar nada, solo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra el ejército ruso.


Los propagandistas de la Federación Rusa se dieron cuenta de que el hundimiento del "Moscú" es una gran victoria para Ucrania y ahora dicen que están en guerra con la OTAN .


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El tiempo no corre a favor de Ucrania. Cada día que pasa Ucrania pierde factorías, refinerías, depósitos, arsenales y lo que es más importante, pierde capacidad operacional de su ejército. El ejército del Donbass lleva semanas aguantando día y noche bombardeos continuos sin posibilidad de descanso. El efecto de la falta de descanso por bombardeo y el estrés que producía en la infantería se estudió ya en la primera guerra mundial no es algo nuevo.
> 
> Por muchos vídeos en los que salgan lanzando vítores y victorias, objetivamente es imposible de mantener una moral alta cuando no puedes descansar y no existe la posibilidad de reemplazo.
> 
> El tiempo no corre favor de Ucrania. Ni por muchos javelins que les hagas llegar, ni por mucho armamento, en el Donbass tienes una bolsa de decenas de miles de soldados sin descanso desde hace semanas y eso pesa y cada día va a pesar más



pues no sé, cada día que pasa, los rusos pierden material y hombres también, pero a cantidades industriales

a ver cómo repones el moska ese... y ya están petando depósitos y movidas en zona rusa, en bolgorod petaron uno

y los ucranianos tienen a europa, los anglos y medio mundo detrás, rusia está sola con sus cuatro comparsas (eritrea, figúrate!)

en fin, que si se alarga la cosa, me da que los que van ver crujir sus dientes son los ruski


----------



## Abc123CBA (16 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Supongo que ese Yago no será putiniano...¿no?



Es pro España, lo que le interesa a él es cómo España se puede beneficiar de todo esto, pero le caen mejor los ucranianos si yo tuviese que decir qué bando prefiere. Yago es el del canal Cosas Militares, en este hilo hay varios vídeos suyos.


----------



## paconan (16 Abr 2022)

refuerzos desde Bielorrusia

Redistribución de #Belarus a #Russia - > este #Ukraine / #Donbas continúa

Otro tren con equipo militar fue trasladado desde Gomel a la Federación Rusa.


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que puto ascazo da el Orinal Letrinas, debería pasar el resto de su asquerosa vida en un penal militar. Los traidores me producen extrema repugnancia






La verdad es que el tío es un poquito sospechoso. Es fácil que haya dinerito de por medio.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Hace 1 mes te daria la razón. Hoy debo discrepar.
> 
> Se esta demostrando que una guerra convencional a este nivel ha cambiado. El uso de drones, tanto para marcar objetivos, observación o ataque cambia las reglas del juego.
> 
> ...



Quiero que aciertes. No trago a Baldomera la Putona y menos a sus fans.


----------



## Abc123CBA (16 Abr 2022)

Dos misilazos para ser exactos.


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El intentar involucrar a un tercero para lavar tus errores no es lo mas adecuado, estan desatados, ahora los voceros dicen la guerra es contra la otan
> 
> Los medios rusos ahora están promoviendo la idea de que Polonia intervendrá en el oeste de Ucrania bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz.
> 
> ...



Es propaganda interna (imposible creérselo desde fuera), pero tampoco habrá muchos rusos que puedan creer que Polonia intenta invadir Ucrania 2 semanas después de haber intentado donarles varias docenas de aviones. Es una propaganda estúpida.


Desde que han arrestado al jefe de propaganda (Vladislav Surkov), ahora están los becarios inventándose los titulares.


----------



## paconan (16 Abr 2022)

hay unos cuantos barcos cargados de grano sin poder salir

El cierre de los puertos ucranianos en el Mar Negro podría provocar un desastre alimentario mundial que provocará hambre, migraciones masivas e inestabilidad política en el mundo, advierte la ONU.


----------



## Casino (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El tiempo no corre a favor de Ucrania. Cada día que pasa Ucrania pierde factorías, refinerías, depósitos, arsenales y lo que es más importante, pierde capacidad operacional de su ejército. El ejército del Donbass lleva semanas aguantando día y noche bombardeos continuos sin posibilidad de descanso. El efecto de la falta de descanso por bombardeo y el estrés que producía en la infantería se estudió ya en la primera guerra mundial no es algo nuevo.
> 
> Por muchos vídeos en los que salgan lanzando vítores y victorias, objetivamente es imposible de mantener una moral alta cuando no puedes descansar y no existe la posibilidad de reemplazo.
> 
> El tiempo no corre favor de Ucrania. Ni por muchos javelins que les hagas llegar, ni por mucho armamento, en el Donbass tienes una bolsa de decenas de miles de soldados sin descanso desde hace semanas y eso pesa y cada día va a pesar más





Confunde Vd. deseos con realidad.
Los orcos van a volver a sufrir reveses. Dentro de poco incluso los civiles prorrusos del Donbass van a preferir que los orcos regresen a Mordor y no vuelvan jamás.
Tengo que verles a Vds. los follaputines acusando a occidente de belicista y de matar demasiados orcos.
Todavía van a morir decenas de miles.
Al tiempo.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!

i #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## machinaexdeus (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> De momento no hay noticia de NINGÚN superviviente del barquito:



Han sacado fotos de una ceremonia en Sevastopol con entrega de corona en homenaje al crucero Moscú, pero ni rastro de escenas con marineritos abrazando a sus mamás. Y los coches particulares que supuestamente pertenecen a la tripulación siguen aparcados en el acceso a la base. 









'To the sailors': Relatives of doomed Moskva crew defy Russian censors with unofficial memorial


'To the sailors': Relatives of doomed Moskva crew defy Russian censors with unofficial memorial




www.nytimespost.com


----------



## paconan (16 Abr 2022)

Encima de un camión cisterna "inflamable", son un chiste


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

No dan abasto:


----------



## percutor (16 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> hay unos cuantos barcos cargados de grano sin poder salir
> 
> El cierre de los puertos ucranianos en el Mar Negro podría provocar un desastre alimentario mundial que provocará hambre, migraciones masivas e inestabilidad política en el mundo, advierte la ONU.



¿por que no pueden salir? Una cosa es que no dejen entrar barcos que puedan trer armas , pero no sé porque no dejan salir barcos ucranianos . 

Y supongo que los barcos rusos no tienen problemas en entrar y salir .


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> un video de un tren con decenas de Katiuixa
> 
> No quiero parecer optimista , pero los ucras pueden saber en cada momento donde están cada uno de esos katiuskas , es más , si se les diera el armamento necesario esos trenes ya estarían destruidos .
> 
> Un avance ruso lo veo otro fracaso . La incógnita es si los ucranianos pueden recuperar lo ocupado por rusia .



En teoría el motor de esos camiones era de gasolina, los ucranianos lo cambiaron por diésel. 

Como los rusos sigan a gasolina, ya veras.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El intentar involucrar a un tercero para lavar tus errores no es lo mas adecuado, estan desatados, ahora los voceros dicen la guerra es contra la otan
> 
> Los medios rusos ahora están promoviendo la idea de que Polonia intervendrá en el oeste de Ucrania bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz.
> 
> ...



El del bigote (el Risitas cabreao ruso?) ya ve a la OTAN hasta en la sopa, le falta poco para que le pongan la camisa de fuerza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

Aftermath of a Russian strike

88.4K views09:39​


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Quiero que aciertes. No trago a Baldomera la Putona y menos a sus fans.



Yo no las tengo todas conmigo, pero si tengo claro despues de mes y medio de conflicto que hay muchos factores que no teníamos en cuenta a favor de Ucrania. El primero es el gran apoyo de Occidente, a nivel de información, formación y material. La adopción por parte de Ucrania de la doctrina occidental y el conocimiento de como funcionaria la doctrina rusa. El desastre logístico, tecnico, atraso tecnológico y táctico ruso.

Es cierto que el frente del Donbass geográficamente es diferente al frente del Norte de Ucrania. Es un terreno mas llano, con muchos menos bosques y menos accidentes naturales. Pero al final la doctrina que usa Ucrania hasta el momento de drones + artillería, puede funcionar igual a nivel defensivo. Un país con capacidades estilo Occidental, se cargaría las posiciones artilleras a la primera de cambio, pero Rusia no tiene esa capacidad o al menos de momento no lo ha demostrado, no es capaz de fijar y hacer fuego de contrabateria, Ucrania si. No controla ni el Espacio aéreo básico para evitar el fuego Artillero. Y ahora mismo, es ucrania quien cuenta con mayor numero de fuerzas, aunque sean mas ligeras. Eso le permitiría, cuando empiece el ataque en Donbass, ponerse ahí a la defensiva y atacar por ejemplo en Jerson hacia Melitopol para llegar al mar de Azov o dirigirse a Crimea, poner ahí sus fuerzas mecanizadas mientras en el Donbass mantienen fuerzas ligeras aguantando el tipo, encima esa zona, que si estaba militarizada y atrincherada desde hace años. Con planes claros de defensa y con supuestamente de lo mejor en tropas y equipo que tenia Ucrania.

Lógicamente es una opinion de barra de bar, pero ahora mismo el simple hecho de tener mas tropas que Rusia, implica un riesgo para los rusos de que un ataque en una zona mas débil, desmorone el frente mientras se atascan en otro.

Al final lo que juega mas en contra de Rusia, sigue siendo su bajo nivel de fuerzas en combate y sobre el terreno para un frente tan amplio.


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El intentar involucrar a un tercero para lavar tus errores no es lo mas adecuado, estan desatados, ahora los voceros dicen la guerra es contra la otan
> 
> Los medios rusos ahora están promoviendo la idea de que Polonia intervendrá en el oeste de Ucrania bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz.
> 
> ...



Qué poco originales, se han ido a 1936 cuando Hitler y Stalin se convirtieron en aliados. Una de las consecuencias fue que se repartieron Polonia. Hitler la invadió y cuando la cosa estuvo clara, los soviéticos entraron "para proteger a las poblaciones de origen ucraniano y bielorruso" Qué mejor manera de proteger que quedarse con la parte oriental de Polonia. 

Han cogido el guion y se han limitado a cambiar nombres. A eso se le llama claramente... plagio!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z
 

0:5


_*⚡*_A drunken Ukrainian officer fired from a tank at his own people. This was told by a serviceman of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, who was captured in the city of Popasnaya (LPR).


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> No dan abasto:



Viendo el barco. ¿Soy yo o estos rusos no hacen SantaBárbara sino que apilan los misiles en tubos en la cubierta?


----------



## Fígaro (16 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Han sacado fotos de una ceremonia en Sevastopol con entrega de corona en homenaje al crucero Moscú, pero ni rastro de escenas con marineritos abrazando a sus mamás. Y los coches particulares que supuestamente pertenecen a la tripulación siguen aparcados en el acceso a la base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esto del barco es todo más raro que el copón.


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Los rusos ya usan cualquier vehículo para ir a que les maten.


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Más BOOOMS


----------



## Ungaunga (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Viendo el barco. ¿Soy yo o estos rusos no hacen SantaBárbara sino que apilan los misiles en tubos en la cubierta?



No eres tú. Apilan los misiles superficie-superficie en la cubierta. Iban unas ¿32? TN de explosivos y combustibles altamente inflamables en el Moskva, es marca de la casa desde la época soviética.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Viendo el barco. ¿Soy yo o estos rusos no hacen SantaBárbara sino que apilan los misiles en tubos en la cubierta?



Según cierto mariscal es lo mejor para evitar daños. Ahora en serio lo hacen todos los barcos con los misiles ya que recargarlos en el mar es una gran complicación y los misiles rusos antiguos son bastante voluminosos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos ya usan cualquier vehículo para ir a que les maten.


----------



## machinaexdeus (16 Abr 2022)

El mandamás se ha reunido con toda la tripulación del moska, pero no dice con cuantos ni hay fotos. Me da que han contratado a una medium para una reunión espiritual.


Yevmenov se reunió con la tripulación del crucero «Moscú»
19:52, 16 de abril de 2022

El Comandante en jefe de la Armada rusa Nikolay Evmenov celebró una reunión con la tripulación del crucero de misiles «Moscú» en Sebastopol, informó el canal oficial de Telegram del Ministerio de Defensa. Al evento también asistieron los comandantes de la Flota del Mar Negro. Durante la reunión, Evmenov dijo que toda la tripulación del crucero seguirá sirviendo en la Marina.

El almirante Nikolai Evmenov lideró la tripulación del crucero que los oficiales, guardiamarinas y marineros continuarían sirviendo en la Marina. Tradiciones de la Guardia crucero de misiles «Moscú» será cuidadosamente preservado y continuado, como siempre fue aceptado en la Marina, - dijo en el mensaje.


https://news.ru/society/glavkom-vmf-evmenov-provyol-vstrechu-s-ekipazhem-krejsera-moskva/


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/835325





Edito 

Han colgado varias fotos del capitán Moska, Anatoly Kuprin, en un pase de revista de hoy (eso dicen). 

Tal vez sean los rescatados, entre oficiales y marinería no parece que lleguen al centenar. 













Лица моряков затонувшего крейсера "Москва": кадры из Севастополя


Появились кадры экипажа российского крейсера "Москва", затонувшего флагмана Черноморского флота. С моряками крейсера в Севастополе встретился главком ВМФ России Николай Евменов. Крейсер затонул после возгорания на борту - сдетонировал боезапас. Об этом стало известно в ночь на 14 апреля. Затем...




www.mk.ru


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

20.7K views19:29
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_Russian air defense systems shot down a Ukrainian military transport aircraft in the air near Odessa, delivering a large batch of weapons supplied to Ukraine by Western countries - Konashenkov

ZELENSKY A LLORARLE A LA VON DE LEYER QUE LE COMPRE MAS 

QUE LES HAN ROTO LOS ULTIMOS 

20.8K views19:30


​


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Abr 2022)

Muchos barcos siguen llevan los misiles antibuque directamente en las cubiertas. Lo que pasa que los de este eran muy grandes, cabezas explosivas de una tonelada, la del típico Harpoon debe andar por 200Kg.

EDIT para comparar estos son Harpoons con un tipo al lado







Y esto es un P-500, precisamente lo están cargando en un tubo como los del crucero EDIT de hecho viendo el pie de foto es exactamente el propio crucero hundido, el Mocka.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Los Ucranios hacen la guerra del Tik Tok con su tank girl particular. Propaganda por todos lados.


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> En teoría el motor de esos camiones era de gasolina, los ucranianos lo cambiaron por diésel.
> 
> Como los rusos sigan a gasolina, ya veras.



Diferencia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

vuela vuela sputnik

Cruise missiles rush to the target in the Lviv region
The eyewitness comments that the rocket most likely flew towards Novoyavorivsk.

t.me/intelslava/25453

83.4K viewsApr 16 at 11:28


----------



## JAGGER (16 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé si habrán recibido de Alemania los Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155mm autotransportados. Leí que con sólo 5 de estos se hubiese detenido el desembarco de Normandía.
> También van a recibir de Norteamérica una versión de 18 155mm Howitzers y 40.000 proyectiles.
> Con esto pararían en seco cualquier intento de ofensiva.
> Lo malo: Estos armatostes necesitan aprendizaje.
> Lo bueno: Estos agricultores están muy espabilados y defienden SU patria a mordiscos.



Para fardear Argentina fabricó unos cañones de 155 mm que volvieron locos a los ingleses, creo que se llevaron uno para estudiarlo.









CITER 155 mm - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

20.7K views19:29
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_Russian air defense systems shot down a Ukrainian military transport aircraft in the air near Odessa, delivering a large batch of weapons supplied to Ukraine by Western countries - Konashenkov

20.8K views19:30


----------



## alas97 (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> La puta ultranazionalista, el viejo comunista reconociendo que el Moskva se ha hundido por un ataque y diciendo que hay que bombardear Kiev (nuestros hermanos!!!), todos rabiando como puercas porque todos los líderes van a Kiev.
> 
> de puta vergüenza ajena, al nivel de TV3 y el calliiiii, calllliiiii. Parece una broma. Hay que ser un jodido subnormal para tragarse esta mierda en 2022.



Para el que desee visualizarlo con sub en español.



El vejete atiza a movilización general porque sabe que no va a ir a la guerra


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los Ucranios hacen la guerra del Tik Tok con su tank girl particular. Propaganda por todos lados.



Debe ser un obús autopropulsado, cargan a mano y comparado con el espacio de la torre de un T-64/72 parece el salón de una casa


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya van cayendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo ha pasado en el foro con algunos CMs de libro.

El tal *Pokemon Vilnus *ha desaparecido y ha borrado todos sus mensajes.

Pero es que *Garrapatez* lleva desde el 8 de abril desaparecido en combate. Cuenta de 2014, parada desde hace años. Se reactiva el 24 de febrero (  ) y empieza a escribir como loco a favor de Putin y los rusos.

Merece una investigación. Yo creo que el bloqueo de las cuentas rusas habrá hecho que no se pueda pagar puntualmente las mensualidades y algunos CMs han abandonado.

Habrá que ver si hay otras cuentas igualmente "desaparecidas en combate".


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Debe ser un obús autopropulsado, cargan a mano y comparado la torre de un T-64/72 parece el salón de una casa



Si, eso dicen en Reddit que los tanques tienen auto carga


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

Según oígo no se sabía si Ucrania tenía Neptunes o si los había destruido Rusia los primeros días de ataque. No me extrañaría nada que la contrainteligencia hiciera creer a los rusos que no tenían nada, de ahi que navegaran tranquilamente dentro de rango.

Lo que me hace pensar que si hubiera habido desembarco en Odessa les habrían pulverizado la flota del Mar Negro entera.

Una vez descartado el asalto, si por algún objetivo merecía la pena el descubrir que sí que tenían Neptunes era para cascarse al Mosca.

Y está claro que los americanos sabían que el rádar del crucero tiene problemas de detección de incoming fire bajo lluvia intensa si el misil vuela pegado a la superficie. Seguro que el barco está optimizado para interceptar Harpoons de la OTAN que vuelan a 1000 pies.

Como los ruskis se han gastado el dinero para inteligencia en putas y yates, pues ahora tienen un flamante pecio de 800 minolles de dólares.

Llevo descojonándome 3 días. He visto gitanos en ferias tomarse más en serio el management de su atracción de ponys o su tómbola.


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Algo ha pasado en el foro con algunos CMs de libro.
> 
> El tal *Pokemon Vilnus *ha desaparecido y ha borrado todos sus mensajes.
> 
> ...



A cucarachez le echaremos de menos, era de los más subnormales y divertidos


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Viendo el barco. ¿Soy yo o estos rusos no hacen SantaBárbara sino que apilan los misiles en tubos en la cubierta?



Meten todo lo que pueden, y ahi esta el problema, si le tocan. 
Por otra parte 16 misiles no se guardan así como así 

En teoría se lanzaban en tandas de 8, contra portaaviones y su grupo, 4 misiles subían a alta altura y 4 a media, luego unos cuantos iban al portaaviones y el resto al grupo.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Diferencia?



LogistIca. 

Si los camiones, tanques van a diésel, meter camiones cargados gasolina ya sabes, implica tener camiones de combustible de diésel y de gasolina. 

A parte que la gasolina arde mejor


----------



## asakopako (16 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Algo ha pasado en el foro con algunos CMs de libro.
> 
> El tal *Pokemon Vilnus *ha desaparecido y ha borrado todos sus mensajes.
> 
> ...



Pokemon es un bocachanclón que ha ido dando demasiados datos personales a lo largo de estos años. Sobre todo con el tema laboral. Creo que los tiros van por ahí más que por tema de amenazas. Tal y como está el clima en el este de Europa ninguna empresa va a defender a un empleado acusado de prorruso. Si llega a medios locales le ponen de patitas en la calle en 3,2,1. Y con billete sólo ida a España. Por eso ha recogido cable aunque seguirá interviniendo con otra cuenta salvo que haya un juzgado lituano de por medio que no creo.

Muchos foreros "respetables" usan su cuenta principal para ir de neutrales o moderaditos, pero usan el multi para soltar la bilis. Especialmente las cuentas de feb 2022 antes del día 24. Estaban ya preparadas. También cuentas de 2014 que se crearon para lo mismo entonces y se han vuelto a recuperar ahora.

Lo del cierre de registros sí me tiene mosqueado. Nunca se cerraron ni cuando el jaleo de la manada ni con los varios ataques que se hicieron al foro en el pasado desde forocoches y otros.


----------



## ELVR (16 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Algo ha pasado en el foro con algunos CMs de libro.
> 
> El tal *Pokemon Vilnus *ha desaparecido y ha borrado todos sus mensajes.
> 
> ...



¿Cobran el 15? O deberían cobrar, mejor dicho.

Pokemon aparte, este iba a su rollo como siempre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Me sorprende sobremanera como una persona con la capacidad de @MiguelLacano no es capaz de establecer el (evidente) vínculo entre el fenómeno Covid y la actual guerra híbrida internacional.
> Me alegro de haberlo re-encontrado.




*Footdoc*
@Footdoc

15h·
Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfizer, and now Twitter.
It shouldn't take much thought to understand what is, and has been, happening here.


Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to buy Twitter at a significant profit proves that he isn't acquiring a private company, he's acquiring a global government censorship engine.
Venture capitalists don't turn down $10 billion in free money … Totalitarians Do …
















Ivor Mectin ⭐️ ⭐️⭐️ on Gab: 'Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to bu…'


Ivor Mectin ⭐️ ⭐️⭐️ on Gab: 'Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to buy Twitter at a significant profit proves that he isn't acquiring a private company, he's acquiring a global government censorship engine. Venture capitalists don't turn down $10 billion in free money … Totalitarians...




gab.com












Footdoc on Gab: 'Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfiz…'


Footdoc on Gab: 'Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfizer, and now Twitter. It shouldn't take much thought to understand what is, and has been, happening here.'




gab.com



Vanguard Group US $2,080 trillion Rothschild major&nbsp;shareholder)
The Truth is the LIGHTView Link Feed


----------



## Visrul (16 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo del cierre de registros sí me tiene mosqueado. Nunca se cerraron ni cuando el jaleo de la manada ni con los varios ataques que se hicieron al foro en el pasado desde forocoches y otros.



¿Tal vez la fiscalía esté investigando delitos de odio, apología del genocidio, etc.?


----------



## Fígaro (16 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pokemon es un bocachanclón que ha ido dando demasiados datos personales a lo largo de estos años. Sobre todo con el tema laboral. Creo que los tiros van por ahí más que por tema de amenazas. Tal y como está el clima en el este de Europa ninguna empresa va a defender a un empleado acusado de prorruso. Si llega a medios locales le ponen de patitas en la calle en 3,2,1. Y con billete sólo ida a España. Por eso ha recogido cable aunque seguirá interviniendo con otra cuenta salvo que haya un juzgado lituano de por medio que no creo.
> 
> Muchos foreros "respetables" usan su cuenta principal para ir de neutrales o moderaditos, pero usan el multi para soltar la bilis. Especialmente las cuentas de feb 2022 antes del día 24. Estaban ya preparadas. También cuentas de 2014 que se crearon para lo mismo entonces y se han vuelto a recuperar ahora.
> 
> Lo del cierre de registros sí me tiene mosqueado. Nunca se cerraron ni cuando el jaleo de la manada ni con los varios ataques que se hicieron al foro en el pasado desde forocoches y otros.



Me la suda el motivo, lo bueno es que ha demostrado, o bien que es (aún más) gilipollas por hacerse banear por sus amenazas, o bien que no es tan chulito como pretendía demostrar y que se ha cagado por presumir de prorruso en los bálticos...

El caso es que bien defenestrado está.


----------



## asakopako (16 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Tal vez la fiscalía esté investigando delitos de odio, apología del genocidio, etc.?



Podría ser, creo que más bien va de meter algún que otro baneo ejemplarizante y que el resto nos automoderemos. Como no tiene ni ganas ni recursos para moderar el foro de verdad se va a montar su "operación especial" para que el foro no se salga de madre. Es como algo preventivo. A la fiscalía creo que le daría igual si entran más. Si pueden pillar a 15 en vez de a 12 mejor para ellos.

También puede ser otra de esas ideas que tiene calopez para cargarse el foro de vez en cuando.


----------



## LurkerIII (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos ya usan cualquier vehículo para ir a que les maten.



Los soldados ucranianos, siendo un pais mas pobre que Rusia, van bastante bien preparados. Al menos se ven chalecos, hasta el fanegas que sale al final lleva uno.

La doctrina occidental es que el entrenamiento sale caro, y hay que cuidar al personal. Como le dijo el ministro suizo a Hitler: "si tienes cuatro veces más soldados que nosotros, solo necesitamos cuatro balas por fusil y listo". Los rusos siguen pensando que quien amontona más gente en el frente gana de calle y los mandan de cualquier manera.


----------



## lowfour (16 Abr 2022)

Viene una guerra fea y muy cuesta arriba para los Ukros a no ser que nos sorprendan de nuevo



Putin’s Ukraine Gamble Pivots to a Very Different Battlefield

*Putin’s Ukraine Gamble Pivots to a Very Different Battlefield*
After Russian forces were mauled in cities and towns in northern Ukraine, Vladimir V. Putin is shifting the focus of his invasion to the flatlands of Donbas, in the east.


KYIV, Ukraine — There are fields instead of city streets, farmsteads instead of apartment buildings. Open highways stretch to the horizon.
The battles in the north that Ukrainewon over the past seven weeks raged in towns and densely populated suburbs around the capital, Kyiv, but the war is about to take a hard turn to the southeastand into a vast expanse of wide-open flatland, fundamentally changing the nature of the combat, the weapons at play and the strategies that might bring victory.
Military analysts, Ukrainian commanders, soldiers and even Russia’s president, Vladimir V. Putinacknowledge that a wider war that began with a failed attempt to capture the capital will now be waged in the eastern Donbas region.
With few natural barriers, the armies can try to flank and surround each other, firing fierce barrages of artillery from a distance to soften enemy positions.
“What we’re talking about is, no kidding, a conventional, very lethal battle of maneuvers where Russian forces are going to attack Ukraine’s fixed positions on ground that is more open,” said Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, the former commander of the U.S. Army in Europe.
Image
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/96e6580d-3380-5827-afc0-235a41bd52ef
An armored convoy last month in a Russia-controlled area on the road to Mariupol, Ukraine, on the southern edge of the Donbas region.Credit...Alexander Ermochenko/Reuters
Donbas is an area the size of New Hampshire, with a front line stretching hundreds of miles; Russia borders it in an arc to the north and east, and most residents speak Russian. Named for the rich Donets Basin of coal seams just below the surface, the region is dotted with Soviet-era mining and factory towns across the sprawl of sunflower fields and grassy plains.
Before Russia invaded in February, Ukraine had been fighting Russia-backed separatists there since 2014, when Moscow fomented an uprising and sent in forces to support it. That war had settled into a stalemate, with each side controlling territory and neither gaining much ground.
Now, what may be the decisive phase of Mr. Putin’s latest war is returning to that same region, blighted by eight years of conflict and littered with land mines and trenches, as he tries to conquer the portion of Donbas still held by Ukraine. Neither side has made a major move in recent days, and analysts say it will most likely require a long and bloody conflict for either one to prevail.
The plains would seem to favor Russia’s raw advantage in weaponry. But as a defending force, Ukraine has an advantage in striking from entrenched positions at Russian troops as they advance over open ground and into artillery range.
Both sides are mustering troops for a major battle, with the Russian forces regrouping after being battered and driven from Kyiv, their units fragmented by heavy casualties and equipment losses.
Overall, Russia has increased the number of battalion fighting groups in the east to 40 — as many as 40,000 troops — from 30 this month, with more reinforcements on the way, Pentagon officials said. Moscow has withdrawn as many as 40,000 troops from northern Ukraine to reorganize, rearm and resupply them in Russia and Belarus, and is expected to move at least some to the east by driving through Russia in the next few weeks
Image
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/f500e866-e341-569f-a2e2-0bfdab0fdc25
A Ukrainian Army front-line position in February in Novozvanivka, in the Luhansk region.Credit...Tyler Hicks/The New York Times
Ukraine’s army in the east had been estimated at about 30,000 troops before Russia invaded. After repelling the Russian assault on Kyiv, the military’s elite units redeployed to eastern Ukraine, but estimating the size and strength of Ukrainian forces there now is difficult. The units are smaller and more mobile than Russia’s, and the government has revealed no details of their movements.
In this new phase of the war, the Ukrainians will need a new arsenal of weapons — particularly long-range artillery and multiple-launch rocket systems. They will also require more armored vehicles to protect their forces and to tow artillery pieces to the front lines.
Western countries are responding to this need. Slovakia this week provided Ukraine with a potent, long-range antiaircraft missile system, the S-300. And on Wednesday, President Biden announced an $800 million military aid package to Ukraine that for the first time included more powerful weaponry, including 18 155-millimeter howitzers, 40,000 rounds of artillery ammunition and 200 armored personnel carriers.
The weapons from the West have caught Russia’s attention. Moscow sent a formal diplomatic note of protest to warn the United States of “unpredictable consequences” of shipping such arms, American officials said on Friday.
Perhaps the biggest difference from the northern phase of the war, fought among towns, woods and hills, will be the terrain. Military analysts are forecasting an all-out, bloody battle on the steppe.
“There’s nowhere to hide,” said Maksim Finogin, a veteran of Ukraine’s conflict in Donbas.
Image
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/5255bebd-881e-5ba6-9e70-b5b5589acef3

The narrow tree lines provide scant cover for small units, but not much more, he said. “And we can be seen from above, by aviation and by drones,” Mr. Finogin added. “Artillery can strike at any moment.”



Anton Gerashchenko, Ukraine’s deputy interior minister, who has been pressing Western nations to quickly provide more weaponry, said, “It’s like fighting in Kansas.”
Both sides will try encirclements, military analysts say. It will become an artillery war, fought at distances of dozens of miles, where Ukraine’s edge in the motivation and morale of its soldiers could be overwhelmed by the sheer numbers of Russian artillery pieces, tanks and attack helicopters. Moscow is expected to use this heavy firepower to batter enemy positions before sending in ground troops to try to seize them.
Donbas has been a target for years for Mr. Putin, who claims it is really a part of Russia and has justified the war with the false narrative that he needs to liberate the region from genocidal Nazi oppressors. Ukrainians soundly reject that claim as they fight fiercely for their territory.
But invading Ukraine on Feb. 24, trying to capture large swaths of the country and topple its government, was a high-stakes gambit that turned much of the world against Mr. Putin. And after failing to take Kyiv and being forced to scale back his hopes of seizing the length of the southern coast, Mr. Putin has set his sights, for now, on the east.
“Our goal is to help the people who live in Donbas, who feel their unbreakable bond with Russia,” he said this week.
Mr. Putin’s true intentions are rarely clear, however, and his assertion of Russia’s more limited war aims cannot be taken at face value. In the past, Russia has lied about its troops’ presence in Donbas and Crimea, and it stated repeatedly in the weeks before the current war that it had no intention of invading.
Image
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/80e7f073-fc2f-522d-8a9b-757e5d15fa45
Ukrainian troops demonstrating military tactics and vehicles in February, just days before the Russian invasion.Credit...Lynsey Addario for The New York Times
For soldiers, artillery battles on the open plains can bring instant death or become drawn-out, harrowing ordeals.
Both the Russians and Ukrainians use Soviet-designed heavy artillery systems, named for flowers or trees — the Acacia 152-millimeter self-propelled gun, the Tulip 240-millimenter mortar, the Carnation 122-millimeter howitzer. Their incongruous labels belie their lethal abilities; they can saturate areas the size of football fields with shrapnel.


The strategy on the steppe, now as in wars past, has been to outflank and surround enemy forces, then pummel them with artillery, as the Soviets did over this same terrain in World War II. After defeating Nazi forces at Stalingrad, the Red Army went on the offensive across the plains in 1943, punching through Axis lines. It then encircled German troops in ever smaller pockets of territory, killing them with artillery.
Lesha, 43, a Ukrainian soldier who asked to be identified by only his first name for safety reasons, endured an encirclement in the town of Ilovaisk while fighting Russian troops who had intervened in Donbas in 2014.
“The surrounding forces draw in closer, tighten the flanks and then methodically destroy” those trapped inside with artillery, he said, recalling a strategy that nearly cost him his life.
Image
The town of Trostianets was heavily damaged by artillery fire from both sides.Credit...Tyler Hicks/The New York Times
During that siege in Ilovaisk, which lasted about five days, Ukrainian soldiers lay in shallow trenches or root cellars, he said, covering their ears with their hands and opening their mouths, to better endure the pressure waves of Grad rocket artillery landing yards away.
About 300 Ukrainian soldiers died in a retreat from the town after Russian forces reneged on a cease-fire agreement. Lesha was captured and eventually freed in a prisoner exchange.
However tragic, he said, Ilovaisk and similar battles taught the army and political leadership hard-won lessons. Ukrainian units are now resilient under fire, he said. Commanders pay no heed to local Russian cease-fire offers. And above all, he said, the army learned the need for long-range weapons to fight back in open spaces.
Despite the Russian advantage in troop numbers and armaments, open terrain offers at least one benefit to the Ukrainian defenders, analysts said: Whatever is trying to advance, whether a platoon of 30 soldiers or a battalion flanked by armored vehicles, will have to cross exposed areas.
And as Ukrainian forces have already shown, their willingness to destroy their own infrastructure, like dams to cause flooding or bridges to close roads, has proved effective in stalling Russian forces, leaving them vulnerable to counterattack.
In Donbas, it will be no different. Bridges, roads and fields all can be mined and possibly destroyed to channel Russian forces toward Ukrainian soldiers who are dug into defensive positions. They will be armed with anti-tank guided missiles and backed by artillery already pre-sighted on important pieces of terrain like road intersections.
When Ukrainian forces retook Trostianets in northeastern Ukraine in March, for example, their artillery successfully destroyed the Russian artillery battery placed in the town, opening the way for a counterattack with tanks and infantry.
Image
A damaged Russian self-propelled howitzer this month in Trostianets.Credit...Tyler Hicks/The New York Times
It may be weeks before the sides join in a major battle, and it also may instead become a series of incremental, lethal encounters lasting months, according to American, British and Ukrainian officials and military analysts.
“It’s going to be a really ugly, slow-moving war, in which the front lines don’t move for weeks,” said a senior Biden administration official, insisting on anonymity because he was not authorized to speak publicly.
Still, the Russian military appears to have learned from mistakes it made in the Kyiv suburbs and along the Azov and Black Sea coasts. Hampered by a top-down structure that allowed battlefield officers little autonomy, the Kremlin has now designated a single theater commander, Gen. Aleksandr V. Dvornikov, a former commander of the Russian army in Syria known for brutal tactics there.
And the fight in the east will begin closer to supply lines stretching back to the Russian border; that could be key for a mechanized Russian army advancing in a major conventional assault across the countryside.
“They are now prepared to fight the war that they really want,” the retired Gen. Philip M. Breedlove, a former NATO supreme allied commander for Europe, said of the Russians. “They want to meet force on force in open fields and go at it.”
Image
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/f5b07440-0e7a-5d53-93ad-050b573b7a50

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nyt://image/6aceb175-5e64-5b7e-be54-8b3ec89b0a42


----------



## Tales. (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Según oígo no se sabía si Ucrania tenía Neptunes o si los había destruido Rusia los primeros días de ataque. No me extrañaría nada que la contrainteligencia hiciera creer a los rusos que no tenían nada, de ahi que navegaran tranquilamente dentro de rango.
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que si hubiera habido desembarco en Odessa les habrían pulverizado la flota del Mar Negro entera.
> 
> ...



Creo que tardaremos tiempo en entender de verdad la magnitud del desastre


----------



## LurkerIII (16 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuenta de 2014, parada desde hace años. Se reactiva el 24 de febrero (  ) y empieza a escribir como loco a favor de Putin y los rusos.



A esta mis le pasó más o menos lo mismo. Yo dejé de postear en la pandemia porque algunos foreros me estomagaban. Pero el otro día pensé "a ver qué se cuece con esto de la guerra...". Lo que más me flipan son los foreros de izquierdas que se las daban de humanitarios y de pensar en los débiles, y ahora verlos sorbiendo lefa rusa con cero criterio.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Si de paso que se cargan el puente se llevan por delante varios camiones los explosivos cunden más:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## moncton (16 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pokemon es un bocachanclón que ha ido dando demasiados datos personales a lo largo de estos años. Sobre todo con el tema laboral. Creo que los tiros van por ahí más que por tema de amenazas. Tal y como está el clima en el este de Europa ninguna empresa va a defender a un empleado acusado de prorruso. Si llega a medios locales le ponen de patitas en la calle en 3,2,1. Y con billete sólo ida a España. Por eso ha recogido cable aunque seguirá interviniendo con otra cuenta salvo que haya un juzgado lituano de por medio que no creo.
> 
> Muchos foreros "respetables" usan su cuenta principal para ir de neutrales o moderaditos, pero usan el multi para soltar la bilis. Especialmente las cuentas de feb 2022 antes del día 24. Estaban ya preparadas. También cuentas de 2014 que se crearon para lo mismo entonces y se han vuelto a recuperar ahora.
> 
> Lo del cierre de registros sí me tiene mosqueado. Nunca se cerraron ni cuando el jaleo de la manada ni con los varios ataques que se hicieron al foro en el pasado desde forocoches y otros.




Debo de ser el unico pringao que solo tiene una cuenta en este vertedero de basura

Alguna vez pense en hacerme un multi pero la verdad es que no le veo el sentido, hay que ser muy pringao para meterse en esos follones por amor al arte y sin cobrar


----------



## Visrul (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si de paso que se cargan el puente se llevan por delante varios camiones los explosivos cunden más:



Está claro que ahí el ataque fue a pillar los camiones, porque el puente en si puede ser fácilmente ladeado por los campos de alrededor.


----------



## bladu (16 Abr 2022)

No tiene desperdicio la entrevista de este francoritrador español de los Tercios, metido a mercenario en Ucrania









Un francotirador español en Kiev: «Mis opciones de salir vivo de aquí son del 50%»


Este ex legionario del Tercio Gran Capitán lleva más de dos semanas combatiendo a los rusos: por cada “hombre abatido” cobra 300 euros de una empresa de seguridad americana




www.larazon.es


----------



## burbujadetrufas (16 Abr 2022)

�




moncton dijo:


> Debo de ser el unico pringao que solo tiene una cuenta en este vertedero de basura
> 
> Alguna vez pense en hacerme un multi pero la verdad es que no le veo el sentido, hay que ser muy pringao para meterse en esos follones por amor al arte y sin cobrar



Si le sirve de consuelo yo tampoco tengo más que ésta cuenta... No le veo interés a trollear, supongo que ya soy mayor...


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si de paso que se cargan el puente se llevan por delante varios camiones los explosivos cunden más:



Estos de Ejército los veo muy prroruso.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Segun este artículo no lograran gran cosa y aparentemente en cuánto llega un BTG lo mandan al frente lo cual precisamente no es una idea muy buena, de ser así (opinión personal) el del botox estaría presionando lo cual no es una muy buena idea. Girkim opina lo mismo, así que a ver que pasa:









Guerra de Ucrania - Día 52 -


Durante la pasada noche, Rusia ha bombardeado ciudades ucranianas como Kiev, Járkov o Nikolayev, entre otras, incluyendo instalaciones de reparación de plataformas y sistemas, así como una fábrica de misiles. Continúa además moviendo material a las fronteras ucranianas, sin lograr avances claros...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

*MAGIC MOVES*
*MAGIC CARDS*
*POWER MOVES*

 

*APU : Russia Announces War Against Elon Musk's Starlink Satellites, Accepts Attack On Moskva Warship*









Robert Wakefield


LOL. Who trusts Apu as a legit source! I was throwing in lot`s of propaganda incoming




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio la entrevista de este francoritrador español de los Tercios, metido a mercenario en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...























ABALADO POR EL FRANCOTIRADOR

*WALLI*





*ASE DEJO PICAR CON POR UN DRON CON LA COBRA GAY
Y AORA SE DEFINE COMO FRANCOTIRADOR**E** NO BINARIO*

*CHAS CHASSS! *





​[/CENTER]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio la entrevista de este francoritrador español de los Tercios, metido a mercenario en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que se las pire ASAP




* Mr. Deeds *  @MrDeeds1111  53 minutes ago Another British mercenary captured.

Another life long sentence in Siberia.  
 ​


----------



## Ungaunga (16 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si antes habia 250 desplegadas en europa, ahora no lo se, pero EEUU no las ha hecho desaparecer, por algun almacen andan!



Siguen funcionando pero con uso estratégico por potencia y sistemas de control. Rusia tiene unas 1000 de uso exclusivamente táctico. Desde la barra del bar y de lo que he oído al señor Chulilla.


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Está claro que ahí el ataque fue a pillar los camiones, porque el puente en si puede ser fácilmente ladeado por los campos de alrededor.



Normalmente los puentes se colocan sobre un obstáculo, creo que he vislumbrado un río .


----------



## duncan (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Estos de Ejército los veo muy prroruso.



Y otros muy pro otan (cierto coronel se refirió en esos términos a ellos). Algo estarán haciendo bien.


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los Ucranios hacen la guerra del Tik Tok con su tank girl particular. Propaganda por todos lados.



to está inventao ya, eh?




pero las buenas tanquistas eran estas


----------



## Visrul (16 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Normalmente los puentes se colocan sobre un obstáculo, creo que he vislumbrado un río .



Parece más bien una vaguada producida por la lluvia en el terreno


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Siguen cayendo columnas de orcos como el primer día:


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Kherson es el nuevo Sumy. Atentos.


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)

Otro para el bote:


----------



## At4008 (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro para el bote:



Aquí ponen la cara de este vladimir
















Russia loses eighth general in latest blow to Putin's botched invasion


Russia lost its eighth general of the war in Ukraine. The latest blow to Putin's botched war effort came when major general Vladimir Frolov died in the past few days. He is the 42nd senior officer slain.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (16 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Viene una guerra fea y muy cuesta arriba para los Ukros a no ser que nos sorprendan de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueh... no sé cómo están las casas de apuestas con esto, pero yo no apostaría por los rusos


y no es que jueguen en casa, es que tienen mejores cacharros y no dependen de móviles chinos para operar

según los videos que hablan del tema, habrá guerra de drones y posiblemente contra-artillería

teniendo en cuenta que los rusos no tienen misiles guiados y sus cazas no vuelvan bajo tampoco, pues... a base de filas de blindados no van a llegar lejos
tampoco con obuses, si se los petan con drones o con otros obuses apuntando mejor y más rápido (gracias a los drones)




yo es que tomaría buena nota de lo del moska (y del sabotaje en zona rusa, el yago dice que es cosa menor, tal vez lo sea, pero me da que tiene una carga simbólica que va mucho más allá del mero "golpe militar", es un mensajito a los navegantes rusos, lo de kiev no ha sido un accidente, ni suerte, ni nada por el estilo, ucrania tiene mejores "argumentos")

es más, estamos viendo que la propia censura se cae a trozos, no solo en los "sálvame" nazistorros rusos, sino que se ponen a hacer ceremonias y homenajes a los caídos evidenciando las mentiras oficiales (y a ver quién mete en chirona a esos familiares y tal)

rusia se cae a trozos, la capacidad militar está siendo diezmada o casi aniquilada (joder, 50% de tanques reventados, eso qué es?) y no lo van a poder sustituir fácilmente

pero bueno, yo es que opino que putin no se apea del burro salvo con polonio, en el búnker más profundo y rodeado de fuerzas de la otan etnrando en la plaza roja


----------



## favelados (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Kherson es el nuevo Sumy. Atentos



Los rusos no necesitan drones de reconocimiento, mandan unos cuantos reclutas por delante y si se los cargan es que el henemijo esta ahí esperando...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

BAJAS QUE RUSIA ATRIBUYE A LA NAZION INFILTRADA DE ZIONISTAS NAZIS DE UCRANIA
*23367*


* Russian military publishes Ukrainian casualty numbers 




*

Moscow claims Kiev has lost 23,367 combatants combined from the army, national guard and foreign mercenaries








Russian military publishes Ukrainian casualty numbers


The Russian Ministry of Defense has said that Ukraine has lost more than 23,000 troops since hostilities began




www.rt.com


----------



## txusky_g (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> De momento no hay noticia de NINGÚN superviviente del barquito:



Mirad el video que acompaña la noticia. Cuantos contáis?






__





Izvestia Moscú: "El Comandante de la Armada Rusa se reúne con la tripulación del Moskva. Video inside( El gato de Schrödinger)


Como el gato de el gato de schrödinger Están vivos o están muertos? pensando: https://iz.ru/1321762/2022-04-16/glavkom-vmf-vstretilsia-s-ekipazhem-kreisera-moskva-v-sevastopole El comandante en jefe de la Armada rusa, el almirante Nikolai Evmenov, y el comando de la Flota del Mar Negro se...




www.burbuja.info





*El comandante en jefe de la Armada rusa, el almirante Nikolai Evmenov, y el comando de la Flota del Mar Negro se reunieron con la tripulación del crucero de misiles Moskva en Sebastopol. Esto se informó el 16 de abril en el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

lloviendo chatarra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

purgando non stop 24/7


----------



## Nicors (16 Abr 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | La ONU advierte de que más de 100.000 civiles en Mariupol “se están muriendo de hambre”


Zelenski, sobre el hundimiento del ‘Moskva’: “Ya no existe. La historia dirá qué pasó” | Rusia ataca varias ciudades ucranias, entre ellas Kiev, y mata al menos a cuatro personas




elpais.com





Onu: despide a Rusia por genocida y haz algo más.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Diferencia?



el consumo y por ende la autonomia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

*23.365
pero la tacones dice que " hasta el ultimo ucrañano"

y que Biden que : 
"estoy dispues a hacer el sacrificio de que uropa pase frio "

bien pof fale, pos malegro*

​


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Según oígo no se sabía si Ucrania tenía Neptunes o si los había destruido Rusia los primeros días de ataque. No me extrañaría nada que la contrainteligencia hiciera creer a los rusos que no tenían nada, de ahi que navegaran tranquilamente dentro de rango.
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que si hubiera habido desembarco en Odessa les habrían pulverizado la flota del Mar Negro entera.
> 
> ...



las rutas del crucero eran las mismas, sabian donde estaria y en que momento, el guiado pasivo gracias a la iluminacion del dron señuelo. Yo para mi que un dia soleado se lo cargan igual.


----------



## I. de A. (16 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> A esta mis le pasó más o menos lo mismo. Yo dejé de postear en la pandemia porque algunos foreros me estomagaban. Pero el otro día pensé "a ver qué se cuece con esto de la guerra...". Lo que más me flipan son los foreros de izquierdas que se las daban de humanitarios y de pensar en los débiles, y ahora verlos sorbiendo lefa rusa con cero criterio.



¿Te has tragado que estábamos viviendo de milagro en medio de una terrible pandemia que obligaba a encierros, bozales, restricciones, decretos ilegales, acabar de hundir la economía, "vacunar" a todo el mundo con experimentos sin garantías..., cacareando la hecatombe cada 15 días durante dos años? Si es así, te tragarás cualquier cosa que te cuenten...


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Yo no las tengo todas conmigo, pero si tengo claro despues de mes y medio de conflicto que hay muchos factores que no teníamos en cuenta a favor de Ucrania. El primero es el gran apoyo de Occidente, a nivel de información, formación y material. La adopción por parte de Ucrania de la doctrina occidental y el conocimiento de como funcionaria la doctrina rusa. El desastre logístico, tecnico, atraso tecnológico y táctico ruso.
> 
> Es cierto que el frente del Donbass geográficamente es diferente al frente del Norte de Ucrania. Es un terreno mas llano, con muchos menos bosques y menos accidentes naturales. Pero al final la doctrina que usa Ucrania hasta el momento de drones + artillería, puede funcionar igual a nivel defensivo. Un país con capacidades estilo Occidental, se cargaría las posiciones artilleras a la primera de cambio, pero Rusia no tiene esa capacidad o al menos de momento no lo ha demostrado, no es capaz de fijar y hacer fuego de contrabateria, Ucrania si. No controla ni el Espacio aéreo básico para evitar el fuego Artillero. Y ahora mismo, es ucrania quien cuenta con mayor numero de fuerzas, aunque sean mas ligeras. Eso le permitiría, cuando empiece el ataque en Donbass, ponerse ahí a la defensiva y atacar por ejemplo en Jerson hacia Melitopol para llegar al mar de Azov o dirigirse a Crimea, poner ahí sus fuerzas mecanizadas mientras en el Donbass mantienen fuerzas ligeras aguantando el tipo, encima esa zona, que si estaba militarizada y atrincherada desde hace años. Con planes claros de defensa y con supuestamente de lo mejor en tropas y equipo que tenia Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Le voy a dar mi opinión sobre las operaciones que van a llevar a cabo los ucranianos y compartimos pareceres si Vd. lo tiene a bien.

En el Donbass hay una extensa línea defensiva en profundidad, los ucranianos tienen allí las mejores tropas de infantería y se mantendrán a la expectativa, sirviendo el contingente allí desplegado para fijar la mayor cantidad posible de invasores al tiempo que se les causa tantas bajas como puedan. Solo tomarán la iniciativa de noche para algún golpe de mano y sobre todo bombardear con drones los depósitos de munición y combustible que les pase la inteligencia gusana.

Desde Jarkov procurarán acechar a las columnas que se dirijan al sur a través de Izium, amenazando o destruyendo sus convoys de suministros, toda esa zona es estepa boscosa, aunque el terreno sea más o menos llano las posibilidades de emboscada siguen siendo muchas. Si se presenta la oportunidad aislarán a las vanguardias bien mediante la destrucción de las infraestructuras o enviando la reserva móvil que tengan en el área.
Aunque cuanto más al sur el paisaje es cada vez más estepa y menos bosque, el matorral y los cultivos son muy altos (girasol, maíz) y siendo llano el terreno, sigue presentando cobertura suficiente, y hasta de sobra, para ocultar equipos que se muevan en quads.

El sur será el lugar en el que Ucrania va a empujar con más fuerza, por diversos motivos.
Geoestratégicamente es donde más daño puede causar a los invasores, aislar Crimea y al mismo tiempo amenazar a la fuerza invasora que se dirija hacia Dnipro para embolsar a los efectivos ucranianos del Donbass.

Pero además, tácticamente, tras el hundimiento del Moskva, la escasa fuerza aérea ucraniana podrá operar con una defensa aérea enemiga más limitada, por tanto aprovecharán ese factor para concentrar su fuerza aérea en el sur y pondrán más artillería que en los otros frentes para concentrar potencia de fuego en los puntos que busquen penetrar. Dudo mucho que cuando inicien el movimiento las fuerzas ocupantes de la zona puedan resistir incluso si el número de infantes es superior, cuando llegue el infierno a los orcos les van a faltar patas para volver a Crimea o hacia el Donbass. Si Putín no se da prisa en decretar una movilización general se puede ver en un aprieto. Pero aquí, por muy listo que sea Putín, tiene una desventaja, él es un espía, no un militar. Y además, como buen espía, no se fía de nadie, ni siquiera, o especialmente, de sus militares.




Saludos y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Hostia que bueno, resulta que al final las uvas estaban verdes, jaja. Interesante como deja caer lo de "no queremos otro Afganistán". Demasiado tarde para evitar eso me parece a mí.


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>




Se la están viendo venir. 
Van a dejar que los ucranianos terminen de desnazificar hasta Crimea y el Donbass.

Estoy deseando ver las exigencias de los rusos en la próxima ronda de conversaciones de paz. 

Y la ofensiva ucraniana no ha empezado.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Promotor (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Algo ha pasado en el foro con algunos CMs de libro.
> 
> El tal *Pokemon Vilnus *ha desaparecido y ha borrado todos sus mensajes.
> 
> ...




Me preocupa el paradero del forero putimori *Vilux. *

Espero que en la vida real no se encuentre bajo arresto domiciliario como tantos otros purgados desde que empezó la invasión.

*




*

¿Qué se sabe de este nick?


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me preoccupa el paradero del forero putimori *Vilux. *
> 
> Espero que en la ida real no se encuentre bajo arresto domiciliario como tantos otros.
> 
> ...




El subnormal que decía que no iba a haber resistencia. Menudo bofetón tiene el personaje. Lástima no poder tenerlo delante siquiera una vez. Con dos minutitos ya me conformaba.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Yo no las tengo todas conmigo, pero si tengo claro despues de mes y medio de conflicto que hay muchos factores que no teníamos en cuenta a favor de Ucrania. El primero es el gran apoyo de Occidente, a nivel de información, formación y material. La adopción por parte de Ucrania de la doctrina occidental y el conocimiento de como funcionaria la doctrina rusa. El desastre logístico, tecnico, atraso tecnológico y táctico ruso.
> 
> Es cierto que el frente del Donbass geográficamente es diferente al frente del Norte de Ucrania. Es un terreno mas llano, con muchos menos bosques y menos accidentes naturales. Pero al final la doctrina que usa Ucrania hasta el momento de drones + artillería, puede funcionar igual a nivel defensivo. Un país con capacidades estilo Occidental, se cargaría las posiciones artilleras a la primera de cambio, pero Rusia no tiene esa capacidad o al menos de momento no lo ha demostrado, no es capaz de fijar y hacer fuego de contrabateria, Ucrania si. No controla ni el Espacio aéreo básico para evitar el fuego Artillero. Y ahora mismo, es ucrania quien cuenta con mayor numero de fuerzas, aunque sean mas ligeras. Eso le permitiría, cuando empiece el ataque en Donbass, ponerse ahí a la defensiva y atacar por ejemplo en Jerson hacia Melitopol para llegar al mar de Azov o dirigirse a Crimea, poner ahí sus fuerzas mecanizadas mientras en el Donbass mantienen fuerzas ligeras aguantando el tipo, encima esa zona, que si estaba militarizada y atrincherada desde hace años. Con planes claros de defensa y con supuestamente de lo mejor en tropas y equipo que tenia Ucrania.
> 
> ...





Casino dijo:


> Le voy a dar mi opinión sobre las operaciones que van a llevar a cabo los ucranianos y compartimos pareceres si Vd. lo tiene a bien.
> 
> En el Donbass hay una extensa línea defensiva en profundidad, los ucranianos tienen allí las mejores tropas de infantería y se mantendrán a la expectativa, sirviendo el contingente allí desplegado para fijar la mayor cantidad posible de invasores al tiempo que se les causa tantas bajas como puedan. Solo tomarán la iniciativa de noche para algún golpe de mano y sobre todo bombardear con drones los depósitos de munición y combustible que les pase la inteligencia gusana.
> 
> ...



Mis diez a los dos. Imagino que este panorama lo están analizando los rusos, o no, a saber.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Estos viejos,al ritmo de pérdidas del ejército,pueden terminar reclutados y metidos en un bmr 
Así que están empezando a pedir el fin de la guerra


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>




Han abierto un nuevo hilo sólo con esto.

Decía en ese hilo que ese es el plan, esperar al 9 de Mayo para decir que la "Operación Especial" se ha completado y quedarse con lo que han pillado, pero se equivocan si creen que se van a quedar con Mariupol y que Putin va a decir cuándo se acaba la guerra.

La guerra se acaba cuándo devuelvan o les echen del territorio ocupado.


----------



## Don Vito (17 Abr 2022)

Switchblade is coming...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

apuesto a que el 9 de mayo declaran la guerra y la movilización general



At4008 dijo:


> Han abierto un nuevo hilo sólo con esto.
> 
> Decía en ese hilo que ese es el plan, esperar al 9 de Mayo para decir que la "Operación Especial" se ha completado y quedarse con lo que han pillado, pero se equivocan si creen que se van a quedar con Mariupol y que Putin va a decir cuándo se acaba la guerra.
> 
> La guerra se acaba cuándo devuelvan o les echen del territorio ocupado.


----------



## Ricardiano (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Viene una guerra fea y muy cuesta arriba para los Ukros a no ser que nos sorprendan de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí toda esta historia de que ahora viene una guerra completamente diferente donde los rusos tienen las de ganar me huele a chamusquina. A operación de inteligencia. Animar a los rusos a lanzar otra de sus grandes operaciones a la vez que cada vez más se airean a través de redes sociales como les están zurrando. Les están picando el orgullo y tentando a lanzar una gran ofensiva.

Además es que eso de anunciar tan abiertamente tus debilidades no creo que tenga sentido. Salvo, que en realidad no sean tus debilidades. 

Veremos. Pero yo sigo diciendo que el paradigma militar ha cambiado. No veo como les va a funcionar lanzar más tanques por mucho que los pongan juntos, cuando se los ventilan como si fueran patos de feria. 

Y ya lo de embolsar, y lanzar ataques profundos de cientos de kilómetros cuando se ha demostrado la logística paco que se marcan los rusos me parece de broma. 

Es que no tienen ningún sentido.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> apuesto a que el 9 de mayo declaran la guerra y la movilización general



Y qué objetivos alcanzaría con movilización general..., Odessa?

Políticamente lo que más le conviene es decir que han completado los objetivos de la "operación especial" y recoger cable.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (17 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> A mí toda esta historia de que ahora viene una guerra completamente diferente donde los rusos tienen las de ganar me huele a chamusquina. A operación de inteligencia. Animar a los rusos a lanzar otra de sus grandes operaciones a la vez que cada vez más se airean a través de redes sociales como les están zurrando. Les están picando el orgullo y tentando a lanzar una gran ofensiva.
> 
> Además es que eso de anunciar tan abiertamente tus debilidades no creo que tenga sentido. Salvo, que en realidad no sean tus debilidades.
> 
> ...



Con el barrizal que se está convirtiendo Ucrania veo difícil virguerías de movimientos envolventes.
Me da la impresión de que los tovarich buscan enfrentamientos directos de artillería que es lo que les ha funcionado hasta ahora...con los civiles y ciudades llenas de gente.
Los 155mm se necesitan YA!
En cuanto a los drones es flipante lo que hacen estos campesinos.


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> purgando non stop 24/7



Al final se van a quedar sólos Putin y Zhurullov


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027591



Me parto el ojete, sobre todo con lo de "litio'         

Si lo has creado tú espero que vayas al cielo (dentro de mucho tiempo) y ocupes un lugar destacado allí


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Le voy a dar mi opinión sobre las operaciones que van a llevar a cabo los ucranianos y compartimos pareceres si Vd. lo tiene a bien.
> 
> En el Donbass hay una extensa línea defensiva en profundidad, los ucranianos tienen allí las mejores tropas de infantería y se mantendrán a la expectativa, sirviendo el contingente allí desplegado para fijar la mayor cantidad posible de invasores al tiempo que se les causa tantas bajas como puedan. Solo tomarán la iniciativa de noche para algún golpe de mano y sobre todo bombardear con drones los depósitos de munición y combustible que les pase la inteligencia gusana.
> 
> ...



 gracias por el pedazo de post.

Por aportar mi poco cualificada opinión, tengo la impresión de que el hundimiento del Moskva marca un antes y un después. 

Ya no sólo por la colosal catástrofe material que le supone a Rusia ya sólo perder ese buque. Ya no es el golpe moral, que se suma a los anteriores. No es ya la pérdida de capacidad operativa de control del espacio aéreo.

Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. En el 11-M que traumatizó a España durante años murieron menos de 200 personas. Y ya esto no lo pueden tapar. Ya sólo la gente muy tarada, la gente muy jodidamente imbécil se puede tragar que fue una tormenta y un incendio. Llevan tantas cagadas, tantos ridículos, que son el hazmerreir de todo el mundo. Se hacen memes de ellos hasta en Kenia. Ahora mismo Rusia es odiada por medio mundo y ridiculizada por el otro medio. 

Y luego el hundimiento del barco constata que la inteligencia rusa es propia de un país tercermundista. Además de demostrar que la OTAN está infiltrada hasta las trancas. No creo que a China le haga ni puta gracia que su supuesto principal socio militar sea un coladero de información. 

Empiezo a pensar que ni suquiera lanzarán la ofensiva en el Donbas. No pueden perder más material ni tropas. Están en un punto de no retorno. Como lancen la ofensiva y les salga mal, se pueden encontrar con un destrozo de su ejército del que ya no se recuperen en muchos años.


----------



## moromierda (17 Abr 2022)

Russian FSB has detained Eduard *Basurin*

¿A nuta isa sa llama Basorín, amego?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Lo que obtiene es proyectar mayor capacidad militar en ucrania a través de una movilización masiva. A partir de entonces se trataría de una guerra eurasia contra Oceanía, de vida o muerte en su cabeza.

Seguramente putin calcule que si se retira lo pierde todo, pero que con solo aumentar la apuesta, puede ganar. Aun tiene millones de orcos a los echar mano y un ataque nuclear.



At4008 dijo:


> Y qué objetivos alcanzaría con movilización general..., Odessa?
> 
> Políticamente lo que más le conviene es decir que han completado los objetivos de la "operación especial" y recoger cable.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que obtiene es proyectar mayor capacidad militar en ucrania a través de una movilización masiva. A partir de entonces se trataría de una guerra eurasia contra Oceanía, de vida o muerte en su cabeza.
> 
> Seguramente putin calcule que si se retira lo pierde todo, pero que con solo aumentar la apuesta, puede ganar. Aun tiene millones de orcos a los echar mano y un ataque nuclear.



Cuanto más dure la guerra, más cuestionamiento interno a su eficacia como gobernante y sobre todo a su autoridad como líder.

Yo ya dije que no le convenía la guerra, que no iba a invadir y al final invadió. Me cuesta creer que quiera seguir insistiendo en el error.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Justamente cuanto peor sea la tempestad, menos podrá ponerse en cuestión al líder. La declaracion de guerra serviria para apretar el puño en rusia. El cuestionamiento ya lo tiene; ha quemado rusia para nada.
Putin necesita al menos una anexion y paz duradera en el donbas, y eso no lo va a conseguir sin la mobilizacion masiva y larzar a los orcos con cazuelas en la cabeza.




At4008 dijo:


> Cuanto más dure la guerra, más cuestionamiento interno a su eficacia como gobernante y sobre todo a su autoridad como líder.
> 
> Yo ya dije que no le convenía la guerra, que no iba a invadir y al final invadió. Me cuesta creer que quiera seguir insistiendo en el error.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

una cosa que parece bastante clara es que una movilizacion general necesitaria del apoyo industrial de china o al menos iran


----------



## bladu (17 Abr 2022)

En primera línea por 3.100 euros


Ucrania incentiva a sus soldados en el frente mientras Rusia paga cinco veces más a sus mercenarios que a sus tropas regulares




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## asakopako (17 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Debo de ser el unico pringao que solo tiene una cuenta en este vertedero de basura
> 
> Alguna vez pense en hacerme un multi pero la verdad es que no le veo el sentido, hay que ser muy pringao para meterse en esos follones por amor al arte y sin cobrar



Yo sólo tengo 1, que apenas uso. Lo cree un día para hacer una parodia pero tiene mi mismo avatar y en la firma pone que soy yo. No lo uso para trolear.

Ahora lo uso para poder escribir en hilos donde calopez me ha metido en una lista negra muy particular. No me deja escribir en hilos donde el título contenga la palabra "publicidad". Así de escocido anda el calvo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Hay un par de puentes en el dnieper cerca de Jerson, si los ucranianos lo revientan jerson y unas 10 bgt rusas quedarian de facto embolsadas
No cabe dura que ese puente lo volarian los rusos en caso de que tengan que retirarse por lo que mejor derribarlo ahora, dado que en lo que exista ese puente siempre jugara a favor del imperio


----------



## moncton (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> gracias por el pedazo de post.
> 
> Por aportar mi poco cualificada opinión, tengo la impresión de que el hundimiento del Moskva marca un antes y un después.
> 
> ...



Todo eso ya ha sucedido, de esta rusia no se levanta en una generación por lo menos

Su ejercito ha sido diezmado y ha quedado como una mierda, ni con todo el dinero del mundo lo podrian arreglar

Pero por encima lo que les va a faltar es dinero 

De esta rusia se va a ir por el fregadero, pais de mierda que como mucho tocara los cojones con ataques informaticos y terroristas pero poco mas


----------



## alas97 (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Le voy a dar mi opinión sobre las operaciones que van a llevar a cabo los ucranianos y compartimos pareceres si Vd. lo tiene a bien.
> 
> En el Donbass hay una extensa línea defensiva en profundidad, los ucranianos tienen allí las mejores tropas de infantería y se mantendrán a la expectativa, sirviendo el contingente allí desplegado para fijar la mayor cantidad posible de invasores al tiempo que se les causa tantas bajas como puedan. Solo tomarán la iniciativa de noche para algún golpe de mano y sobre todo bombardear con drones los depósitos de munición y combustible que les pase la inteligencia gusana.
> 
> ...



Precisamente pasa esto.

Comunicaciones rusas interceptadas: "quemaron todo, ahora soy infantería. Nos sentamos y nos escondemos sin vehículos blindados"


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> bueh... no sé cómo están las casas de apuestas con esto, pero yo no apostaría por los rusos
> 
> 
> y no es que jueguen en casa, es que tienen mejores cacharros y no dependen de móviles chinos para operar
> ...





Paren las rotativas que ha llegado el ArquiLerdo al hilo, como seas tan bueno adivinando lo que va a ocurrir en la guerra como lo fuiste adivinando las dosis de vacunas del cobi que se iban a pinchar la borregada esto va a dar para muchas risas.

Saludos.


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Precisamente pasa esto.
> 
> Comunicaciones rusas interceptadas: "quemaron todo, ahora soy infantería. Nos sentamos y nos escondemos sin vehículos blindados"




Pero cuando dice el 27 entiendo que se refiere al 27 de febrero, tres días después del inicio de la operación zurullo; es decir, que iban de desastre en desastre desde el principio, con todo, los VDV en Gostomel, sus blindados de transporte de personal, sus carros con torretas eyectoras, y sus infantes como carne de cañón para detener balas enemigas. 
Cada vez se pone más en evidencia que se les ha sobrevalorado muy mucho y en realidad son una triste sombra de lo que pensábamos. Solo son maestros en el arte del engaño, la traición y la propaganda; ah, y en lo de la maskirovka, pero en la maskirovka de las sonrisas para los follaputines. Que puto chiste serían si no causaran tanto daño y tanta muerte indiscriminada esos cobardes. 


Saludos y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

Así va la "Liberación" de Mariupol 


Un defensor de lo que les queda de la ciudad arma grandota 


Para evitar que suceda lo mismo con Kharkov se requiere armamento sofisticado pesado que suprima sus medios de fuego de largas distancias 

Precisión orco criminal en Kharkov golpeando zona residencial menos mal que no exploto 











keylargof dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ni suquiera lanzarán la ofensiva en el Donbas.



Creo que ya la han lanzado hace semanas y le esta saliendo como el culo

Lo del barco nose cuanta gente murió aun los rusos son muy herméticos lo ocultan todo especialmente sus perdidas hay fuentes que dicen que fueron al menos 400 murieron 9 de cada 10 tripulantes pudo haber muerto La tragedia del 'Moskva': muertos nueve de cada de cada diez tripulantes

Guardiamarina Ivan Vakhrushev muerto en la lata gigante















txusky_g dijo:


> Siguen cayendo columnas de orcos como el primer día:



Un Dymitrydemierda fue capturado vivo en ese suceso


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> A esta mis le pasó más o menos lo mismo. Yo dejé de postear en la pandemia porque algunos foreros me estomagaban. Pero el otro día pensé "a ver qué se cuece con esto de la guerra...". Lo que más me flipan son los foreros de izquierdas que se las daban de humanitarios y de pensar en los débiles, y ahora verlos sorbiendo lefa rusa con cero criterio.



Yo también llevaba como 10 años sin escribir nada. Leía el foro de vez en cuando y listo, pero esta es la movida mas gorda que hemos visto hasta la fecha, así que volvi a comentar cosas.


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

jajaja igualitos a sus primos de Catalugñé

Este es el propagandista del programa ese horroroso










Vladimir Solovyov (TV presenter) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





In September 2017, the Anti-Corruption Foundation (FBK) discovered that Solovyov has a villa on Lake Como, Italy,[2][61][62] three apartments in Moscow and a house in the Moscow region. FBK estimates the total cost of Solovyov's real estate in Moscow, the Moscow region and Pianello del Lario at 1 billion rubles ($17 mil).[63]


Solovyov in 2015
Subsequently, in 2019, FBK discovered that Solovyov owned another villa on Lake Como and a Maybach car.[64][65][66] In July 2019, FBK found that Solovyov has an Italian permanent residency;[67] the next day, the founder of FBK, Alexei Navalny, was arrested.[68]


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Justamente cuanto peor sea la tempestad, menos podrá ponerse en cuestión al líder. La declaracion de guerra serviria para apretar el puño en rusia. El cuestionamiento ya lo tiene; ha quemado rusia para nada.
> Putin necesita al menos una anexion y paz duradera en el donbas, y eso no lo va a conseguir sin la mobilizacion masiva y larzar a los orcos con cazuelas en la cabeza.



La anexión va a ser Bielorrusia. Ya veras. Lukas va a pagar los platos rotos. De facto yo tiene el país invadido y como los empleados de la TV publica se le pusieron farrucos en 2020, los sustituyo a todos por empleados de la tele publica rusa, así que a los propagandistas ya los tiene colocados en puestos clave para vender la vuelta a casa de Bielorrusia entre los locales.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me preocupa el paradero del forero putimori *Vilux. *
> 
> Espero que en la vida real no se encuentre bajo arresto domiciliario como tantos otros purgados desde que empezó la invasión.
> 
> ...



Posteaba desde el Crucero Moskva.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Así va la "Liberación" de Mariupol
> 
> 
> Un defensor de lo que les queda de la ciudad arma grandota
> ...



Se han liado con las órdenes en Mariupol.

Dijeron liberar y entendieron aplanar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia da 7 horas para que los defensores de la fábrica se rindan o mueran.

Ayer la prensa rusa decía que quedaban 2.500 defensores en la acería. Muchos son, entrar ahí es demasiado riesgo para los rusos.

Los querrán exterminar con bombas incendiarias?










The United Nations refugee agency says 4,869,019 Ukrainians had left the country since Russia invaded – as it happened


This liveblog is now closed




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BeninExpress (17 Abr 2022)

Tres mercenarios menos.. la operaZión espeZial sigue su curso mamadores de pollita ukronazi!


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Abr 2022)

Putin es más gilipollas de lo que parece. Ahora ya solo tiene dos opciones.

A: Dominar el mundo.

B: Ser juzgado por crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me preocupa el paradero del forero putimori *Vilux. *
> 
> Espero que en la vida real no se encuentre bajo arresto domiciliario como tantos otros purgados desde que empezó la invasión.
> 
> ...



Es de los más antiguos defensores de Putin. Tiene familia en Ucrania.







vivir en Rusia- Krasnodar


золотоискательница (solotoiskátelnitsa) авантюристка (avantiurístka) охотница за деньгами (ajótnitsa sa dengámi) Si ya te está intentando poner celoso con visitas de otros, reales o inventados, se merece puerta. Lo último que te interesa es liarte con una manipuladora. Correcto. Según...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Ostras yo les pondria las "trompetas de Jericó" y les trolearia a los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)

Chortina ucraniana de artillera en un tanque


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Yo también llevaba como 10 años sin escribir nada. Leía el foro de vez en cuando y listo, pero esta es la movida mas gorda que hemos visto hasta la fecha, así que volvi a comentar cosas.



Lo mismo... Poco he participado, pero estoy alucinando con la gente. La verdad es que lo que menos me gusta es ver a unos o a otros alegrando se de muertos. El tema es que debería ser claro apoyar a un país invadido, y si es cierto que en Ukrania se han estado haciendo salvajadas con población, que se investigue todo lo que sea, pero que no se utilice de justificación ética para llevar a las cenizas a todo un país....


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Y qué objetivos alcanzaría con movilización general..., Odessa?
> 
> Políticamente lo que más le conviene es decir que han completado los objetivos de la "operación especial" y recoger cable.



El tener una dictadura y que la prensa este amarrada al 100% tiene las desventaja que los ciudadanos no se enteran de las salvajadas y los fracasos de sus dirigentes.

Pero tiene la ventaja que les puedes vender una victoria donde ha habido un espantoso ridículo y terminar la guerra diciendo que han conseguido sus objetivos. Al fin al cabo eran:

1/ 'Desnazificar" Es muy fácil de vender que se ha conseguido cuando caiga Mariuopol.

2/ "Proteger el Donbass'. Muy fácil también de vender.

Y con las pirricas ganancias territoriales que conseguirán podrán dar por terminada la Operación Especial.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> gracias por el pedazo de post.
> 
> Por aportar mi poco cualificada opinión, tengo la impresión de que el hundimiento del Moskva marca un antes y un después.
> 
> ...



"Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. "

A mí me gusta comprobar absolutamente todo y creo que de eso todavía no hay pruebas. Al menos que hayan muerto el 90%

He publicado una información del Izvestia donde sale un vídeo con un jefe de la Armada Rusa ante dos largas filas de supuestos tripulantes del Moskva.

Aún sabiendo cómo es la prensa rusa se me hace muy difícil que eso sea un montaje. Si fuera falso sería un bombazo. Quizás hayan sobrevivido un cierto porcentaje (50% ?) y sean esos los del vídeo


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. "
> 
> A mí me gusta comprobar a absolutanente todo y creo que de eso todavía no hay pruebas. Al menos que hayan muerto el 90%
> 
> ...



en ese vídeo aparece el pez gordo militar que fue anunciado como muerto. Han quitado el audio del inicio. Luego se ve que no uno solo de los supervivientes tienen ni un arañazo, ni un moratón, quemadura o brazo en cabestrillo. Ósea mueren 450 y ellos se salvan milagrosamente de un barco que explota, arde y se escora hacia un lado antes de hundirse.

claro claro


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ostia !!!!

165 aviones derribados !!!!

Que máquinas !!!

146 helicópteros ?

Joder joder...como va la guerra.

En un par de semanas no hará falta pedir zona de exclusión aérea en Ucraína...ya la tendremos en toda Rusia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Paren las rotativas que ha llegado el ArquiLerdo al hilo, *como seas tan bueno adivinando lo que va a ocurrir* en la guerra como lo fuiste adivinando las dosis de vacunas del cobi que se iban a pinchar la borregada esto va a dar para muchas risas.
> 
> Saludos.



Perdona Zapatitos. Pero es que me lo has puesto a huevo.

Estoy empezando a pensar que estas cosas no te dan vergüenza por algún aspecto psicológico tuyo.  


Es que en la vida me había reído tanto 


1/ El ejército ruso entra en Donetsk por primera vez (sin disfrazarse, esta vez a nivel oficial).

"*Si hay guerra va a durar menos que un suspiro, lo que tarden los rusos en llegar a las puertas de Kiev y lo que tarden los ucranianos en ponerse delante de los rusos implorando que ya vale, que solo estaban jugando*.


2/ Noticia: - tic tac, tic tac... PUTIN ATACARÁ A LA OTAN con MISILES HIPERSÓNICOS si no retira sus soldados.

"*Rusia a las malas no necesita ningún tipo de sorpresa para llegar a Kiev y si me apuras incluso para llegar de nuevo a Berlín y si me apuras más incluso a Algeciras, la OTAN no tendría ningún modo de respuesta salvo la no convencional y eso sería un juego demasiado peligroso"*


3/ Un convoy de 64 kilómetros de carros de combate rusos marcha a Kiev

"*Hombre, si es verdad que están mandando un convoy así a Kiev es porque saben que los otros no tienen ya infraestructura para detenerlo, los rusos no creo que sean tan tontos de mandar un convoy así a la aventura. 

RETIRADA TACTICA *


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ostia !!!!
> 
> 165 aviones derribados !!!!
> 
> ...



Son cifras realistas .Peor son los ruskis que dicen que han derribado 500 drones o destruido 1000 tanques ucras y que nunca han tenido


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> en ese vídeo aparece el pez gordo militar que fue anunciado como muerto. Han quitado el audio del inicio. Luego se ve que no uno solo de los supervivientes tienen ni un arañazo, ni un moratón, quemadura o brazo en cabestrillo. Ósea mueren 450 y ellos se salvan milagrosamente de un barco que explota, arde y se escora hacia un lado antes de hundirse.
> 
> claro claro



El barco recibe varios misiles, después posibles explosiones de munición e incendios. Ahí están los muertos.

Después de apagado los incendios el barco es remolcado hacia puerto, en ese trayecto con mal mar y vías de agua no reparadas se hunde y no suelen hundirse bruscamente. En ese momento tiene una tripulación mínima, pilotos , amarras y sala de máquinas ßi es que funcionan.

Por tanto después de los impactos y los incendios es muy poco probable q haya habido muchos muertos.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El tener una dictadura y que la prensa este amarrada al 100% tiene las desventaja que los ciudadanos no se enteran de las salvajadas y los fracasos de sus dirigentes.
> 
> Pero tiene la ventaja que les puedes vender una victoria donde ha habido un espantoso ridículo y terminar la guerra diciendo que han conseguido sus objetivos. Al fin al cabo eran:
> 
> ...



Desde siempre hemos dicho que Rusia está controlada por una mafia de Putin y sus oligarcas. No sé cómo Putin va a venderle a sus oligarcas de que lo que necesitan es más guerra.

Resumiendo mucho, Putin y su guerra es lo que separa a los oligarcas de sus yates, sus casas en Europa y sus negocios con el gas.

Si Putin obtiene una victoria TOTAL, lo que Rusia y sus oligarcas consiguen es ostracismo perpetuo en occidente. No les interesa para nada. Y si Putin acepta la "derrota" (no consiguió poner un gobierno títere en Kiev) *con un mutuo acuerdo entre Ucrania y Rusia*, que luego podría vender en su propaganda como una victoria, los oligarcas estarían encantados de volver a lo siempre.

Para Putin, *hay un factor nuevo* en la toma de decisiones desde el principio de la guerra hasta ahora. Putin no sabía hasta qué punto Ucrania iba a estar apoyada por el resto de Europa y la OTAN. Eso lo cambia todo ahora que ya lo sabe.

A Putin no le interesa más guerra a no ser que haya perdido la cabeza y entonces la lógica no existe.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> en ese vídeo aparece el pez gordo militar que fue anunciado como muerto. Han quitado el audio del inicio. Luego se ve que no uno solo de los supervivientes tienen ni un arañazo, ni un moratón, quemadura o brazo en cabestrillo. Ósea mueren 450 y ellos se salvan milagrosamente de un barco que explota, arde y se escora hacia un lado antes de hundirse.
> 
> claro claro



"en ese vídeo aparece el pez gordo militar que fue anunciado como muerto."

Insisto, si la prensa se ha inventado un vídeo mostrando como vivos marineros que están muertos sería un bombazo sin precedentes. Los familiares podrían aguantar tragar sapos por la patria pero creo que eso sobrepasaria todos los limites.

La verdad se acabará sabiendo, más bien pronto


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El barco recibe varios misiles, después posibles explosiones de munición e incendios. Ahí están los muertos.
> 
> Después de apagado los incendios el barco es remolcado hacia puerto, en ese trayecto con mal mar y vías de agua no reparadas se hunde y no suelen hundirse bruscamente. En ese momento tiene una tripulación mínima, pilotos , amarras y sala de máquinas ßi es que funcionan.
> 
> Por tanto después de los impactos y los incendios es muy poco probable q haya habido muchos muertos.



si el barco tiene 180 metros de eslora el factor de simultanedad de estar todos juntos es imposible, es evidente que no han muerto todos. Los torpedos si son jodidos porque puede partir el barco en dos y hundirse en 5 minutos, pero misiles superficie no.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son cifras realistas .Peor son los ruskis que dicen que han derribado 500 drones o destruido 1000 tanques ucras y que nunca han tenido



Perdón si mi tono ha sido algo jocoso.Ahora en serio...

Ucrania no ha enseñado fotos de aviones derribados con numero de serie y carnet militar del piloto. Es así o me equivoco ?

Drones pueden haber derribado muchos , si aircraft los incluye pues vale, puede ser. Pero aviones de combate verificados no me parece que hayan derribado ni 20 y exagero.

Miraré las cifras rusas...ya te contaré.

770 tanques rusos se me antoja también muchísimos incluso incluyendo los de DLRP.Cuantos puede tener Rusia en total ? 5000 ?

El que las cifras las publiquen en inglés denota hacia quien va dirigida la info.

De verdad creo que te equivocas en considerar realista esas cifras. Pero bueno...poco a poco se irá viendo.


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Abr 2022)

Me acuerdo que en el hilo que se abrió en su día con el hundimiento de la fragata Noruega de origen Español, la Helge, Zurullov dio la brasa hasta el vómito, con la reserva de flotabilidad de los buques Rusos VS Otanicos.

Incluso llegó a afirmar sin sonrojarse que está diferencia era aun más acuciada en los buques Rusos-Sovieticos VS Otanicos actuales. Básicamente llegó a decir que los buques de origen Soviéticos eran indestructibles por la OTAN.

Se rió a gusto de la construcción Naval occidental en general, y española en particular.

!Toma reserva de flotabilidad Soviética Zurullov! El Moscova debe de ser un submarino perfectamente diseñado desde su concepción. Construcción Dimitri de mierda Soviética.

P.D: Por lo menos el buque español resistió en embiste directo de un petrolero cargado, y TODA la tripulación pudo evacuarse INTACTA.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)

Al menos 4 trabajadores heridos tras impactar un misil ruso contra la cocina del chef José Andrés en Járkov


La organización fundada por el chef José Andrés que ha alimentado a miles de ucranianos desde el comienzo de la guerra no se ha librado de las bombas rusas. Un misil sobre un...




www.elmundo.es






*Al menos 4 trabajadores heridos y dos personas muertas tras impactar un misil ruso contra la cocina del chef José Andrés en Jarkov*


----------



## Nuzzo (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Perdón si mi tono ha sido algo jocoso.Ahora en serio...
> 
> Ucrania no ha enseñado fotos de aviones derribados con numero de serie y carnet militar del piloto. Es así o me equivoco ?
> 
> ...



Puedes ver las bajas confirmadas(es decir con fotos aqui, cada baja tiene su foto):








Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Se debe tener en cuenta dos cosas:
1. Es más dificil confirmar un avion derribado porque al caer puede estar muy lejos de las carreteras por donde pasa la gente tomando fotos.
2. Las fotos del frente de Donbass casi no están porque la gran mayoria de los que los hacen son civiles/guardia territorial, los soldados profesionales ucrainos no toman tantas fotos por razones de seguridad y entrenemiento.


----------



## Decimus (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Después de apagado los incendios el barco es remolcado hacia puerto, en ese trayecto con mal mar y vías de agua no reparadas se hunde y no suelen hundirse bruscamente.



El USS Utah tardó 10 minutos en pasar de estar bien a volcado, en agua tranquilas. Muchos marineros quedaron atrapados vivos dentro.

El tema es que un hundimiento completo lleva tiempo, pero un vuelco es casi inmediato. En estos bichos casi todo quisqui está bajo cubierta, y si el barco vuelca, aunque solo sean 45°, es un ataúd flotante.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (17 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Al menos 4 trabajadores heridos tras impactar un misil ruso contra la cocina del chef José Andrés en Járkov
> 
> 
> La organización fundada por el chef José Andrés que ha alimentado a miles de ucranianos desde el comienzo de la guerra no se ha librado de las bombas rusas. Un misil sobre un...
> ...



Bufff, ahora lo tendremos hasta en la sopa (más aún).

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ostras yo les pondria las "trompetas de Jericó" y les trolearia a los rusos



esto se ve otra cosa, con capacidad vstol.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El barco recibe varios misiles, después posibles explosiones de munición e incendios. Ahí están los muertos.
> 
> Después de apagado los incendios el barco es remolcado hacia puerto, en ese trayecto con mal mar y vías de agua no reparadas se hunde y no suelen hundirse bruscamente. En ese momento tiene una tripulación mínima, pilotos , amarras y sala de máquinas ßi es que funcionan.
> 
> Por tanto después de los impactos y los incendios es muy poco probable q haya habido muchos muertos.




no he visto ninguna prueba del remolque, como sabemos que no fue tocado y hundido a la vez?

ojo no digo que no existan digo que no recuerdo haber visto ninguna imagen del aparato tocado ni remolcado alguien las tiene a mano?


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Me acuerdo que en el hilo que se abrió en su día con el hundimiento de la fragata Noruega de origen Español, la Helge, Zurullov dio la brasa hasta el vómito, con la reserva de flotabilidad Rusa VS Otanica.
> 
> Incluso llegó a afirmar sin sonrojarse que está diferencia era aun más acuciada en los buques Rusos-Societicos VS Otanica actuales. Básicamente llegó a decir que los buques de origen Soviéticos eran indestructibles por la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Puede ser esto?





__





ECTOR NAVAL Noruega culpa a Navantia del hundimiento de una fragata por un fallo “crítico” de diseñ


Según parece el Capitan del Buque fue a clase con Schettiino. Bromas a parte, hay que ser muy torpe para llevarte un petrolero por delante dentro de un puerto cuando tu buque lleva un sistema de radar del copón, ni más ni menos que un SPY-1 que es lo mejor que se puede montar en un buque de...




www.burbuja.info





Curioso que diga "la inundación es el peor enemigo de un barco" pero hace unos días dijese que hundir barcos para apagar un incendio es de lo más natural.


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Perdona Zapatitos. Pero es que me lo has puesto a huevo.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que estas cosas no te dan vergüenza por algún aspecto psicológico tuyo.
> 
> ...




Joder, y mira que parecía de los pocos zurditos sensatos. Fijo que es de esos vascongados que consideran opresores a los que les sacudieron el yugo navarro pero luego justifica que los orcos aplasten a los ucranianos. 


Gracias por el aporte, sirve para retratar debidamente al personaje.


GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Perdón si mi tono ha sido algo jocoso.Ahora en serio...
> 
> Ucrania no ha enseñado fotos de aviones derribados con numero de serie y carnet militar del piloto. Es así o me equivoco ?
> 
> ...



Las fotos las tienes en Oryx (que ademas no es ucraniano), son datos muy similares a los oficiales, contrastados por los números de serie. Te recomiendo su seguimiento. Tambien lleva la estadistica de bajas ucranianas, contrastadas por fotos y numeros de serie


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Desde siempre hemos dicho que Rusia está controlada por una mafia de Putin y sus oligarcas. No sé cómo Putin va a venderle a sus oligarcas de que lo que necesitan es más guerra.
> 
> Resumiendo mucho, Putin y su guerra es lo que separa a los oligarcas de sus yates, sus casas en Europa y sus negocios con el gas.
> 
> ...



Creo que es obvio que ha perdido la cabeza algo o bastante. Es decir, una vez conseguido ser uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo mediante el robo sistemático, una vez conseguido hacer creer a la gente en el "renacimiento de la gran Rusia imperial" pues ambiciona a pasar a la historia como un gran estadista y formador de un Imperio glorioso. Eso más que igual está enfermo, pues nada, cocktail explosivo.

Si yo fuera oligarca, jefazo de Gazprom o alguien que se lo llevaba crudo cada mes de comisiones del gas sin dolores de cabeza ninguno y con ambiciones de incrementar dicho flujo de pasta con el Nordstream 2... vamos, yo mandaba alguien para matarlo. LES HA JODIDO EL CHIRINGO!

Que si, que la india y china se lo compran todo y tal, que no se que. Ni siquiera pueden irse en avión privado a París o NYC a comprar Chanel como hacían las zorrupias del Sha de Persia en los 70. A lo sumo se tienen que ir a Bielorusia a comer Pilmeni, o a Moscú a pagar 10 veces más que antes por lo mismo.

Hay un antes y un depués y además irreversible. Nunca, nunca se perdona en la mafia que te hagan perder pasta. Putin es un dead man walking.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Desnazificando.



Putin debe morir.


----------



## gargamelix (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Desnazificando.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin debe morir.



Yo no lo mataría, lo metería a reparar en la medida de lo posible la que ha liado. 24/7 asistiendo inválidos de guerra en Ucrania, ayudándoles a ir a cagar y limpiando sus culos, etc. Hasta que arregle todo o se muera, lo que llegue antes.

Intuyo que no habría nada peor para él. Ni la muerte.


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no he visto ninguna prueba del remolque, como sabemos que no fue tocado y hundido a la vez?
> 
> ojo no digo que no existan digo que no recuerdo haber visto ninguna imagen del aparato tocado ni remolcado alguien las tiene a mano?



Creo que la única imagen publicada es una tomada por un satélite donde se ve lo que parecen múltiples incendios en la cubierta y varios barcos pequeños alrededor, no parecía un remolque más bien que estaban recogiendo a la tripulación.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos siguen con su guerra tiktok.. dan pena


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

Se agradece el tono de la gente en este hilo (de verdad!)

Estaría bien abandonar los insultos e intentar ser lo más imparcial posible sin meterse con nadie por ser de donde sea o opine respetuosamente algo contrario a lo que opina uno mismo.

En todo conflicto hay personas atrapadas en un mar de mierda que no han elegido.


----------



## MAUSER (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hay países que su ejército entero es más pequeño que eso.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Abr 2022)

El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:

_La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.

Noticias de la guerra 17/04/2022 – resumen semana, análisis e informes_

Ya le habíamos leído lo de quitarle importancia a la perdida del barco y que era muy improbable que lo hubiesen hundido los ucranianos, pero lo de que el barco a lo mejor se hundió simplemente porque era viejo... yo creo que no se lo había leído antes. Este tío no defrauda.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fotos las tienes en Oryx (que ademas no es ucraniano), son datos muy similares a los oficiales, contrastados por los números de serie. Te recomiendo su seguimiento. Tambien lleva la estadistica de bajas ucranianas, contrastadas por fotos y numeros de serie




Ya miré lo que te dije. Los rusos hablan de 400 y pico tanques, no mil.

Mil son los vehículos blindados. La inmensa mayoría de estos lógicamente serán BMR.


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya le habíamos leído lo de quitarle importancia a la perdida del barco y que era muy improbable que lo hubiesen hundido los ucranianos, pero lo de que el barco a lo mejor se hundió simplemente porque era viejo... yo creo que no se lo había leído antes. Este tío no defrauda.



Y eso a la vista de los mensajes rescatados por el forero XicoRaro donde dice que los militares rusos se descojonan de la flotabilidad de los barcos OTAN. Y resulta que los rusos se hunden casi solos: un incendio, y a pique con dos nukes a bordo.


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chechenos siguen con su guerra tiktok.. dan pena



Yo no los sigo. Hay algún vídeo suyo donde estén combatiendo en serio? Pregunta honesta.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Y eso a la vista de los mensajes rescatados por el forero XicoRaro donde dice que los militares rusos se descojonan de la flotabilidad de los barcos OTAN. Y resulta que los rusos se hunden casi solos: un incendio, y a pique con dos nukes a bordo.



El pobre ya no sabe con qué salir ni cómo retorcer la realidad para que se ajuste a lo que a él le gustaría que pasase. El tema de que los ucranianos sean bestias irracionales que no se rinden y que la guerra no se haya despachado ya, parece que le ha empezado a hacer mella en el ánimo:


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que *se hundió de lo viejo que era*. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, *el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace*, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...




            

Me parto. Se le nota escocido.


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2022)

Primeros resultados del buen desempeño del armamento ruso en Ucrania:


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Se agradece el tono de la gente en este hilo (de verdad!)
> 
> Estaría bien abandonar los insultos e intentar ser lo más imparcial posible sin meterse con nadie por ser de donde sea o opine respetuosamente algo contrario a lo que opina uno mismo.
> 
> En todo conflicto hay personas atrapadas en un mar de mierda que no han elegido.



Y personas que eligen ahogarse en un mar de mierda, contra los que tú mencionas no tengo nada en contra.


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Perdona Zapatitos. Pero es que me lo has puesto a huevo.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que estas cosas no te dan vergüenza por algún aspecto psicológico tuyo.
> 
> ...



Jojojojojojo mucho mérito tienes al ir buscar las soplapolleces que suelta zapatitos. Zapatitos es uno de los subnormales con más solera del foro. No llegó aquí como troll el 24 de febrero. Lleva años aquí haciendo el chimpancé. No ha hecho una predicción buena en su puta vida. 

Estamos hablando de un auténtico mamarracho.


----------



## percutor (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



Es curioso , aquí todos decimos lo que pensamos , somos unos aficionadillos . Pero el personaje este pontifica cómo si fuera un experto boina verde -piloto de caza - artillero - tanquista y me da que debe ser un gordito sin sangre incapaz de subir unas escaleras .


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



El problema de los rusos es que usan una manta muy corta y si se quieren tapar por arriba se les quedan los pies al aire.

Sí aceptamos todo lo que dice cómo queda la cosa cuando ese es su buque insignia. Lo mejor que tienen es un buque que se hunde de viejo?, Apañados van.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Es curioso , aquí todos decimos lo que pensamos , somos unos aficionadillos . Pero el personaje este pontifica cómo si fuera un experto boina verde -piloto de caza - artillero - tanquista y me da que debe ser un gordito sin sangre incapaz de subir unas escaleras .



Es un tonto leído: uno de los peores tipos de tontos que te puedes encontrar.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Primeros resultados del buen desempeño del armamento ruso en Ucrania:



¿Todavía queda gente que crea lo que dice un medio ruso?

No creo que se atrevan a derribar un avión en espacio aéreo de terceros países.

Huele a fake como todo lo que sale de las noticias rusas.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si el barco tiene 180 metros de eslora el factor de simultanedad de estar todos juntos es imposible, es evidente que no han muerto todos. Los torpedos si son jodidos porque puede partir el barco en dos y hundirse en 5 minutos, pero misiles superficie no.



El problema es cuando tienes un barco que es un Santa Bárbara en sí mismo, yo sigo en la creencia que ese barco nunca fue remolcado.

En su última puesta a punto, de cabeza antes de 2016 ya se hizo mención a que su sistema antiincendios no estaba a la altura y debía ser puesto al día, ni imaginarme quiero los medios para evacuar ni cuándo sería el último simulacro efectuado.


----------



## elena francis (17 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo sólo tengo 1, que apenas uso. Lo cree un día para hacer una parodia pero tiene mi mismo avatar y en la firma pone que soy yo. No lo uso para trolear.
> 
> Ahora lo uso para poder escribir en hilos donde calopez me ha metido en una lista negra muy particular. No me deja escribir en hilos donde el título contenga la palabra "publicidad". Así de escocido anda el calvo.



Deberías explicarnos eso de forma pormenorizada.


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

Jiji


----------



## kenny220 (17 Abr 2022)

Lo próximo de Zhúkov. 

El mockva nunca existió, era una finta para despistar al enemigo. Solo existía en papel. 
Que astutos, así los ucranianos desperdiciaron 2 misiles, ja, ja


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> ¿Todavía queda gente que crea lo que dice un medio ruso?
> 
> No creo que se atrevan a derribar un avión en espacio aéreo de terceros países.
> 
> Huele a fake como todo lo que sale de las noticias rusas.



Vuelvo a la manta corta

En realidad hablan de que han derribado el avión cerca de Odessa con lo cual le están dando a los Ucras la capacidad de tener aviones de carga en un aeropuerto operativo, recibir en dicho aeropuerto, vía aérea o terrestre, el armamento OTAN, traspasarlo al avión, despegar e irse hasta Odessa para alli aterrizar, descargar y repartir. Casi nada.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El USS Utah tardó 10 minutos en pasar de estar bien a volcado, en agua tranquilas. Muchos marineros quedaron atrapados vivos dentro.
> 
> El tema es que un hundimiento completo lleva tiempo, pero un vuelco es casi inmediato. En estos bichos casi todo quisqui está bajo cubierta, y si el barco vuelca, aunque solo sean 45°, es un ataúd flotante.



En algún sitio leí el mismo día que había salido la noticia del crucero que los rusos intentaban remolcarlo boca abajo porque había volcado.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo próximo de Zhúkov.
> 
> El mockva nunca existió, era una finta para despistar al enemigo. Solo existía en papel.
> Que astutos, así los ucranianos desperdiciaron 2 misiles, ja, ja



O también: "El moskva era en realidad un barco ucraniano y lo hundió un grumete ruso tirándole un hueso de aceituna"


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

Unos BOOMs por la mañana. Los rusos siguen perdiendo material


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

El el Dombas los rusos regalan el mismo material al enemigo:


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

BUM BUM BUM


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Armas de Precisión, operación especial quirúrgica y respeto máximo por los civiles. Zurullov estaría orgulloso.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



Claro, por eso bombardearon la fabrica de misiles neptuno en plena rabieta. Si es que se descubren ellos solos...


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. "
> 
> A mí me gusta comprobar absolutamente todo y creo que de eso todavía no hay pruebas. Al menos que hayan muerto el 90%
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en que no hay pruebas.

Pero no hacen falta. Los primeros reportes del ataque aparecen a las 22.30 ucranianas. A las 0.30 dejan de llegar las señales de socorro. 

El barco nunca fue remolcado, precisamente porque había fuerte oleaje. No montas una operación de remolcado de un bicho como el Movska, incendiado, en plena noche, con fuerte oleaje, ni en 3 vidas.

Como mucho se salvó una pequeña parte de la tripulación que saliera a tiempo en bote salvavidas. 

Ese vídeo que han sacado los rusos es fake.


----------



## asakopako (17 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Deberías explicarnos eso de forma pormenorizada.



Entiendo que te refieres a lo de la palabra publicidad en el título. Aquí se trató




__





Palabras prohibidas en el foro.


2ª vez que no puedo publicar en un hilo, unico factor común la palabra publicidad en el título: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/lo-de-la-publicidad-se-esta-yendo-de-las-manos.1567542/#...




www.burbuja.info





He pasado a formar parte de la lista negra de calopez. Me tiene ahí ahí para mandarme al gulag. En parte le comprendo, la publicidad es una parte importante de sus ingresos. Pero por otro lado buena parte de sus ingresos de publicidad son gracias a usuarios que entran a este foro por su libertad de expresión. No se puede estar a misa y repicando. Yo nunca he hecho campaña para joderle su foro ni su publicidad. Ningún hilo he abierto al respecto. Pero si alguien pregunta como quitarse la publicidad pues respondo lo que creo oportuno, y esa respuesta por lo visto es la buena porque hace pupa.

PD: Lo de las palabras prohibidas es una tradición de calopez. No sólo ya lo del capitán ***. En los tiempos de la prehistoria de este foro no se podía poner la palabra "script" en ningún mensaje porque tenía miedo a que le hackearan. Luego contrató a un informático que le puso las cosas algo en orden pero le echó rápido.

PD2: Al contrario de lo que se sugiere en el hilo que enlazo con mi otra cuenta que tiene el mismo bloqueador sí puedo escribir. No es algo automático. Es una paco lista hecha a mano.


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



Se hundió de viejo!!!                                      

Éste es sin duda el post cumbre de Zhurullov!!!! Jajsjajajajajajajaja


----------



## percutor (17 Abr 2022)

y esto son los rusos bombardeando una trinchera ucraniana , la han dejado totalmente rodeada de impactos . En principio la mejor tecnología otánica concentraría aún más los impactos y ya no quedaría nada de trinchera .

No sé , con esta tecnología con la que puedas machacar al enemigo desde 20 , 30 kms , sin necesidad de carísimos aviones o misiles : con pequeños y baratos drones que orientan a la artillería , o que directamente guían con laser a los proyectiles ; toda esta doctrina militar de gran ofensiva la veo totalmente desfasada .
No hace falta construir enormes y facilmente detectables tanques ; y sobre todo carísimos . Con mucho menos dinero tienes sistemas que te permiten destrozar tanques e infantería a distancia . Es que ya no hace falta que un equipo se acerque con los javelin a 2 o 3 kms y puedan ser detectados .


----------



## Abc123CBA (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. "



Son 510 bajas en cualquier caso, son marineros sin barco, muertos o no, son bajas.


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



Además del disparate de _"se hundió de viejo" _me quedo con el dato de _"por suerte se salvó CASI toda la tripulación" _

Pero qué cojones sabrá el doritero este de cuántos se salvaron o se dejaron de salvar, si ya el gremlin se niega a dar cifras de bajas significa que la cosa fue bastante regulera. Y la teoría de barcos que se hunden por viejunos es tan jodidamente demigrante que ni al más acerrimo enemigo de la horda se le ocurre decirla, en qué huevos está pensando el mariscal de Leganés. Casi mejor decir que te lo ha funado la otan con un misil muy sofisticado o que fue un grave accidente antes que soltar que el barco se hundió solito porque era una cafetera tercermundoide incapaz de mantenerse a flote.

Empiezo a pensar que los únicos navíos que ha visto este tío son las barquitas para pasear del parque del retiro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Desde siempre hemos dicho que Rusia está controlada por una mafia de Putin y sus oligarcas. No sé cómo Putin va a venderle a sus oligarcas de que lo que necesitan es más guerra.
> 
> Resumiendo mucho, Putin y su guerra es lo que separa a los oligarcas de sus yates, sus casas en Europa y sus negocios con el gas.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el objetivo principal era acabar con el gobierno rebelde, sin la cabeza de Zelensky (o su exilio) no hay victoria que vender. Tampoco van a obtener un reconocimiento de los territorios robados, que podría ser otra salida. Las últimas noticias que llegan de Rusia hablan de que están "ellos solos" contra toda la OTAN, por lo cual puede ser el inicio de una desescalada por inferioridad manifiesta (se podría vender como: ni Rusia puede contra todo Occidente) o todo lo contrario, el inicio de una escalada que requerirá muchos más sacrificios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



ya me diras con que?..la zona de odessa,,esta fortificada a conciencia ,,y lo demas de alrededor son marismas y parque nacionales ...


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chechenos siguen con su guerra tiktok.. dan pena



Esto que son, las tomas falsas?


----------



## elena francis (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Sinceramente, y sin tener ni puta idea de estrategia militar, la idea del desembarco me parece una estupidez superlativa. Pero bueno, que haga lo que quiera...lo triste es que mueren otros...


----------



## Papa_Frita (17 Abr 2022)

En Invádeme Deluxe empiezan a querer respuestas sobre lo que le pasó al Moscú:


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Buena suerte camaradas! La vais a necesitar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Tiene su lógica si estas preparando una invasión masiva con 1 millón de soldados y lo que justamente escasea son vías de invasión. La horda tiene pinta de que va a entrar plenamente en una estrategia de masa amorfa y orden 227



elena francis dijo:


> Sinceramente, y sin tener ni puta idea de estrategia militar, la idea del desembarco me parece una estupidez superlativa. Pero bueno, que haga lo que quiera...lo triste es que mueren otros...


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> En Invádeme Deluxe empiezan a querer respuestas sobre lo que le pasó al Moscú:



El payaso este que se vaya a su casa de Como a comer Foie y se deje de jugar a las batallitas. Que igual el próximo que aparece maniatado y amoñecado en la calle es él.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Desde la barra del bar Paco, mi cuñao afirma que si no son capaces de dar de comer y repostar a los que entran por su frontera, los que desembarcaran se quedan sin suministros ese mismo día.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

bum bum


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar Paco, mi cuñao afirma que si no son capaces de dar de comer y repostar a los que entran por su frontera, los que desembarcaran se quedan sin suministros ese mismo día.



Ya han abonado (y siguen haciéndolo) los campos, y el fondo del mar. Les queda abonar las playas. 

Greta estaría orgullosa de lo ecologetas que son en el Gremlin. Cuando acabe la guerra Ucrania va a tener las mejores cosechas del mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Seguramente el generalato ruso no sea el mejor del mundo, ni siqueira el mejor de la orbita soviética, pero posiblemente intenten hacer lo mejor que pueden con las chatarras y posibilidades materiales de las que disponen gracias a la corrupcion de los boyardos del khan. Lanzar una campaña publica de caza de elementos traidores en la jerarquia militar no es demasiada buena idea para la moral del ejercito; esas cosas se hacen con nocturnidad.

Al parecer el khan esta purgando al generalato, por lo tanto este payaso solo pone la musica.



Papa_Frita dijo:


> En Invádeme Deluxe empiezan a querer respuestas sobre lo que le pasó al Moscú:


----------



## Papa_Frita (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El payaso este que se vaya a su casa de Como a comer Foie y se deje de jugar a las batallitas. Que igual el próximo que aparece maniatado y amoñecado en la calle es él.



También debería callar por otro motivo: puede que con algo de lo alguien que "se ahorró" en extintores le pagasen a él un ladrillo o dos de su chalet en Italia.


----------



## Papa_Frita (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Seguramente el generalato ruso no sea el mejor del mundo, ni siqueira el mejor de la orbita soviética, pero posiblemente intenten hacer lo mejor que pueden con las chatarras y posibilidades materiales de las que disponen gracias a la corrupcion de los boyardos del khan. Lanzar una campaña publica de caza de elementos traidores en la jerarquia militar no es demasiada buena idea para la moral del ejercito.
> 
> Al parecer el khan esta purgando al generalato, por lo tanto este payaso solo pone la musica



También es posible, sí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

la pelicula de un ejercito profesional ya ha terminado, los Oscar se han repartido a la mejor pelicula y a la mejor interpretación. Esa pellcula ya no va a proyectarse mas, ahora ya estamos en el mundo posibilista y real; la horda de siempre. Plantas un ejercito masivo y aunque tengan que comer ratas sobre el terreno, recoger el fusil del compañero, que físicamente como en la guerra mundial Z se hacen con el terreno que quieren aunque mueran 500k orcos. Es asi, que lo impide? pues los escrupulos del khan.

Que el imperio sea un desierto demografico? ya lo es, no necesitas gente para defender si tienes nucleares, cosechas poblacion y los lanzas en masa amorfa para incoporar terrenos al kremlin e ya. Asi funcionan. De echo podrian lanzarse a por mongolia y finlandia aprovechando el extasis demoniaco, otro millon de soldados en cada invasion e ya, es física. Total la OTAN no juega la partida.

Mongolia por ejemplo, 3.5 millones de poblacion. Con 1 millon de soldados el khan lo incorpora al kanato; mueren en las purgas 500K y 100K de los tuyos han muerto, el balance poblacional es que tiene ahora 2,9 millones de siervos mas y territorio sometido a su voluntad. ¿que impide que el khan , un subser corrompido por el mal, no realice estos calculos?




txusky_g dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar Paco, mi cuñao afirma que si no son capaces de dar de comer y repostar a los que entran por su frontera, los que desembarcaran se quedan sin suministros ese mismo día.


----------



## Papa_Frita (17 Abr 2022)

Acabo de encontrar este artículo (es relativamente viejo, del 7 de abril) en una de las respuestas al tweet que he puesto antes.
Al parecer, un medio ruso instó a boicotear las declaraciones de Peskov a medios occidentales por "desmotivadoras" y faltas de información:

*Readovka insta a los medios de comunicación rusos a no citar las declaraciones de Peskov*



> *El consejo de redacción de Readovka ha pedido a los medios de comunicación rusos que dejen de publicar los cuestionables comentarios del secretario de prensa del presidente Dmitry Peskov a los medios de comunicación extranjeros y liberales.*
> 
> En un comunicado, la publicación pidió a otros medios de comunicación patrióticos que se unieran al boicot de las declaraciones de Peskov.
> 
> ...



Fuente: Readovka призвала российские СМИ не цитировать заявления Пескова


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Perdona Zapatitos. Pero es que me lo has puesto a huevo.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que estas cosas no te dan vergüenza por algún aspecto psicológico tuyo.
> 
> ...




1 - Rusia no está utilizando ni bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado para acabar con la resistencia ucrania. Y no lo está haciendo por motivos obvios (porque sería completamente impopular ya que muchísima población rusa tiene familiares directos en Rusia)

2 - Ahí mismo lo pone....a las malas. Rusia no está yendo a las malas en Ucrania ya que repito no está utilizando ni los bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado como termobáricas etc etc etc.

3 - Ahí lo pone....los rusos no creo que sean tan tontos de mandar un convoy semejante así a la aventura y el tiempo me da la razón porque ya sabemos que lo del superconvoy de montones de kilómetros era solo pura propaganda de los ucranianos. En la puta realidad nunca ha existido ese convoy como no existieron los bombardeo de la aviación rusa sobre Kiev (ya sabemos también que eran simulaciones de videojuegos que en las televisiones ponían como bombardeos reales) ni existían niñas ucranianas enfrentándose con soldados rusos (eran videos de Palestina) ni existen tantas cosas que poneis que vais sacando de otras conflictos o de hace años.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1 - Rusia no está utilizando ni bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado para acabar con la resistencia ucrania. Y no lo está haciendo por motivos obvios (porque sería completamente impopular ya que muchísima población rusa tiene familiares directos en Rusia)
> 
> 2 - Ahí mismo lo pone....a las malas. Rusia no está yendo a las malas en Ucrania ya que repito no está utilizando ni los bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado como termobáricas etc etc etc.
> 
> ...



Pues a krakov la están dejando fina..


----------



## Burbujo II (17 Abr 2022)

*PORTADA EL PAÍS: "EUROPA SE ASOMA A UN ESCENARIO DE RACIONAMIENTO ENERGÉTICO"*


----------



## Cuscarejo (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1 - Rusia no está utilizando ni bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado para acabar con la resistencia ucrania. Y no lo está haciendo por motivos obvios (porque sería completamente impopular ya que muchísima población rusa tiene familiares directos en Rusia)
> 
> 2 - Ahí mismo lo pone....a las malas. Rusia no está yendo a las malas en Ucrania ya que repito no está utilizando ni los bombardeos masivos ni armamento sofisticado como termobáricas etc etc etc.
> 
> ...



Otro disonante cognitivo como el @M. Priede, no dice la verdad ni al médico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Es decir los misiles ya no pueden fabricarse, entonces lo que hacen es integrar la mano de obra cualificada en manufactura militar en una masa amorfa de invasión.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues a krakov la están dejando fina..




¿Están los rusos atacando Krakov? Y después decís que algo pasa que están atascados y no avanzan y ahora resulta que ya han llegado a la Bohemia Central.

Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Otro disonante cognitivo como el @M. Priede, no dice la verdad ni al médico.




Vosotros en cambio sois todos muy sinceros poniendo videojuegos e imágenes de otros sitios como si fueran Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## Cuscarejo (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vosotros en cambio sois todos muy sinceros poniendo videojuegos e imágenes de otros sitios como si fueran Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no he puesto nada, vengo aquí a leer noticias del conflicto y estáis los pirados de siempre vomitando el mismo guión.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...






> Esta es una historieta sencilla, pero no es fácil contarla. Como en una fabula, hay mucho dolor. Y, como una fabula, está llena de maravillas y de felicidad Rusa. el que no se consuela es tonto o tiene falta de fantasia!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Están los rusos atacando Krakov? Y después decís que algo pasa que están atascados y no avanzan y ahora resulta que ya han llegado a la Bohemia Central.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde el primer día..


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vosotros en cambio sois todos muy sinceros poniendo videojuegos e imágenes de otros sitios como si fueran Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



El mejor ha venido siendo el de hundir la flota.

Mira que intentar hacernos creer que nos han hundido un barco!


----------



## Bercipotecado (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Le voy a dar mi opinión sobre las operaciones que van a llevar a cabo los ucranianos y compartimos pareceres si Vd. lo tiene a bien.
> 
> En el Donbass hay una extensa línea defensiva en profundidad, los ucranianos tienen allí las mejores tropas de infantería y se mantendrán a la expectativa, sirviendo el contingente allí desplegado para fijar la mayor cantidad posible de invasores al tiempo que se les causa tantas bajas como puedan. Solo tomarán la iniciativa de noche para algún golpe de mano y sobre todo bombardear con drones los depósitos de munición y combustible que les pase la inteligencia gusana.
> 
> ...




Mas o menos estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. 

Ahora mismo, el mayor golpe propagandístico, quitando la liberación del cerco de Mariupol (algo que de momento parece lejano y complejo), seria la entrada en Crimea de tropas Ucranianas. Seria un mensaje simbólico muy importante.

Tienen que aprovechar la casi nula capacidad rusa para atacar convoyes y lineas de abastecimiento del ejercito ucraniano. Resulta sorprendente que los SU-25 estén siendo usados tan poco. Esta claro que la defensa aérea ucraniana de baja y media cota esta a la altura.

Estas semanas son cruciales, veremos si el cambio de enfoque ruso altera algo el curso actual (cosa que dudo, pienso que sera un desastre, pero en modo mas lento) y si ucrania empieza a recibir equipo de mas porte en cantidades aceptables. De momento ya sabemos que entre Australia, UK, USA y Alemania, se van a enviar Vehículos de combate de infantería con algo de empaque. Que por algo se empieza. En cuanto las 155 americanas estén en Ucrania, podríamos empezar a ver como van llegando MBT en cierto numero. Occidente va escalando la calidad, nivel y cantidad de material entregado, yo creo que estirando la cuerda de "veamos cuanto aguanta Rusia que le mandemos"


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

Esta nevando en kiev.y lloviendo en el dombass


----------



## Ricardiano (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Fijo. Alguien de arriba le tiene que dar mucho al vodka para decidir eso. Lo que les faltaba. Realizar una de las operaciones más difíciles y complejas que se pueden ejecutar en una guerra moderna. 

Un plan sin fisuras. Éxito asegurado, viendo lo bien que manejan las operaciones terrestres.


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



JAJAJA. Un forero que me se va a necesitar una dosis doble de ansiolíticos para poder conciliar el sueño de los disgustazos de esta semana.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> JAJAJA. Un forero que me se va a necesitar *una dosis doble de ansiolíticos* para poder conciliar el sueño de los disgustazos de esta semana.



Y de doritos.


----------



## Bercipotecado (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El comentario de Zhukov en su blog sobre lo del barquito:
> 
> _La noticia de la semana es el hundimiento del viejo crucero Mosvka. Se ignoran las causas. ¿Ataque o accidente? Sólo se sabe que hubo un incendio y una explosión en el pañol de proa, de la munición del cañón doble de 130mm. Abandonaron el barco y cuando se apagó el fuego intentaron remolcarlo pero tenía una vía de agua y en la tormenta acabó escorando y zozobrando. Mi opinión personal es que se hundió de lo viejo que era. No es la primera vez, tanto en la Primera Guerra Mundial como la Segunda se perdieron sendos acorazados por explosiones de la pólvora en puerto. La segunda posibilidad es que tuviera la mala suerte de dar con una mina a la deriva. La menos probable es un impacto de misil, quizá con apoyo técnico de la OTAN. No se ha perdido gran cosa, el barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, su única utilidad era en caso de guerra con la OTAN lanzar su andanada de misiles antibuque antes de ser hundido. Por suerte se salvó casi toda la tripulación.
> 
> ...



No voy a entrar a tolerarle, pero lo dejo aqui para las risas del que quiera, el Moskva había recibido una modernización en los astilleros de 2 años, poniéndole "lo ultimo" en tecnologia y armamento. Habia salido de los astilleros en 2020 y se esperaba que tirase sin problemas hasta 2035. Todos los cruceros clase Slava habían sido modernizados para que llegasen a los 60 años de vida operativa, como los de clase Kirov. Rusia carece de capacidad para fabricar actualmente barcos de ese porte modernos. Es una perdida irremplazable actualmente.

Esperaban a partir de 2030 (antes de las sanciones), alcanzar la capacidad de fabricar barcos militares de mas de 10.000 tn. Y así poder fabricar LHD, cruceros y CVV propios.


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Han muerto 500 hombres de una tacada. "
> 
> A mí me gusta comprobar a absolutanente todo y creo que de eso todavía no hay pruebas. Al menos que hayan muerto el 90%
> 
> ...



Por otro lado, Zelenski no ha reconocido que hayan sido ellos, quizá fueron otros


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta nevando en kiev.y lloviendo en el dombass



Más barro, buenas noticias.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es decir los misiles ya no pueden fabricarse, entonces lo que hacen es integrar la mano de obra cualificada en manufactura militar en una masa amorfa de invasión.



Pues lo que llevo diciendo yo desde el primer día, LA HORDA es un país moronegro con nieve, y por no poder, no pueden FABRICAR TAMPONES POR SÍ MISMOS


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Desde el primer día..




Pues si ya llegan por Eslovaquia en otros dos meses los rusos se presentan en tu casa y te meten en uno de sus camiones móviles crematorios...ten mucho cuidadín pues.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El mejor ha venido siendo el de hundir la flota.
> 
> Mira que intentar hacernos creer que nos han hundido un barco!




Unos dicen que han hundido el barco y otros que ha sido una explosión fortuita ¿Quien tiene la razón de los dos? El que cada uno quiera que la tenga.

Yo lo único que se es que en los medios occidentales solo estoy viendo montones de mentiras. Y en los medios rusos no estoy viendo mentiras ni tampoco verdades entre otras cosas porque están censurados y no me dejan verlos.

Saludos.


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Unos dicen que han hundido el barco y otros que ha sido una explosión fortuita ¿Quien tiene la razón de los dos? El que cada uno quiera que la tenga.



Jajaja


----------



## Plasteriano (17 Abr 2022)

Pues leyendo las últimas mongoladas del tontiscal Doritov sobra la operación submarina especial del Mosca, hay una cosa en la sí tiene razón: esa carraca era una chatarra flotante vieja e inoperativa. 

Pero eso no resta ni un ápice de bochorno a la catástrofe, dado que todo el material empleado por esa banda de palurdos empapados en vodka es fundamentalmente chatarra.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Mas o menos estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.
> 
> Ahora mismo, el mayor golpe propagandístico, quitando la liberación del cerco de Mariupol (algo que de momento parece lejano y complejo), seria la entrada en Crimea de tropas Ucranianas. Seria un mensaje simbólico muy importante.
> 
> ...



El SU-25 es un ataud volante en un escenario como este, donde aparte de las defensas antiaéreas hay una abundancia de MANPADS entre la infantería. Lo mismo le pasa a los helicópteros, debe de estar complicado desplegarlos adecuadamente y por eso se está viendo que los utilizan a distancia para lanzar cohetes como si fueran un MRLS


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Pues leyendo las últimas mongoladas del tontiscal Doritov sobra la operación submarina especial del Mosca, hay una cosa en la sí tiene razón: esa carraca era una chatarra flotante vieja e inoperativa.
> 
> Pero eso no resta ni un ápice de bochorno a la catástrofe, dado que todo el material empleado por esa banda de palurdos empapados en vodka es fundamentalmente chatarra.



Ya te han dicho más arriba que habia sido remozada y buenos misilazos estaba dando a los campamentos de instructores anglos ...
Por otro lado me parece que se esta dando mucha importancia a la propaganda rusa y dudo que haya un avance orco y mucho menos un desembarco en Odesa, descartadisimo, a ver que barco se acerca ahora.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Perum ha sacado otro vídeo esta vez sobre el futuro económico de Ucrania y Rusia pero mayormente de Rusia.



Interesante y bastante razonable todo


----------



## ELVR (17 Abr 2022)

Con su permiso, me auto-cito de otro hilo con el tema del "K-121" Moskvá:


_Osease, les hunden el buque INSIGNIA y dicen que es chatarra.

No se dan cuenta de:

- Un buque insignia no puede ser chatarra: están ocultando cínicamente la importancia del hundimiento.

o

- Es posible que sí sea chatarra: como la de cualquier marina tercermundista. O después de tanta propaganda resulta que no era tal amenaza, es decir una mezcla de corrupción e incompetencia.

Vamos, es como si nosotros quisiéramos invadir Portugal con la ayuda del venerable portaviones Príncipe de Asturias (ya desguazado) y los portus nos lo hunden. El descojono sería universal, empezando por los que ahora quieren tapar el tema._


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Unos dicen que han hundido el barco y otros que ha sido una explosión fortuita ¿Quien tiene la razón de los dos? El que cada uno quiera que la tenga.
> 
> Yo lo único que se es que en los medios occidentales solo estoy viendo montones de mentiras. Y en los medios rusos no estoy viendo mentiras ni tampoco verdades entre otras cosas porque están censurados y no me dejan verlos.
> 
> Saludos.



Unos dicen que han hundido un barco y explican como.

Otros dicen que ha sido un incendio fortuito, que mala suerte, consiguen remolcarlo pero, otra vez que mala suerte, se les hunde en una tormenta, a pesar de todo ello retiran fuera del alcance de los misiles que no existen a toda la flota y bombardean la fabrica de misiles que no existen. A todo esto no explican quien lo remolca quien se hace cargo de la evacuación del barco, cuantos marineros han fallecido, nada.

Evidentemente que puedes CREER lo que quieras para eso están las religiones.

Tu segundo párrafo entra en contradicción total con el primero pero vuelvo a la manta corta cuando os tapáis una cosa dejáis otra al descubierto, normalmente el culo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Abr 2022)

Increíble investigación para desmontar propaganda rusa:


----------



## Bercipotecado (17 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El SU-25 es un ataud volante en un escenario como este, donde aparte de las defensas antiaéreas hay una abundancia de MANPADS entre la infantería. Lo mismo le pasa a los helicópteros, debe de estar complicado desplegarlos adecuadamente y por eso se está viendo que los utilizan a distancia para lanzar cohetes como si fueran un MRLS



Si, estoy de acuerdo

Pero por ejemplo si dominas el fuego contrabateria o el ataque a tierra combinado (tenemos ejemplos en Afganistan, Irak e incluso Siria o Armenia), puedes usarlos sin mucho riesgo. En el momento que te derriban uno, barres con el usuario de MANPADS o antiaérea. En Afganistan, atacaban un helicóptero y a los 30 segundos, le caían hostias de artillería y de Apache que dejaban como un solar el terreno. Lo que hacia que se pensasen 2 veces su uso.

Por eso decía que se nota una gran debilidad tecnológica y tecnica en el ejercito ruso, cualquier ejercito occidental haría pagar caro y pensárselo 2 veces el uso indiscriminado de MANPADS o antiaéreos contra ellos por las perdidas que iban a tener como represalia.


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por otro lado, Zelenski no ha reconocido que hayan sido ellos, quizá fueron otros
> 
> Más barro, buenas noticias.



Zelenskyy, a diferencia de otros, está dejando la parte militar en manos de los militares. El se dedica a la propaganda y a la política, que es de lo que entiende. Por ejemplo, sacar lo del sello es una maniobra de propaganda bastante buena. Y hasta ahí su labor.

Qué saca en limpio confirmando personalmente si han hundido el barco, cómo y con qué ayuda? Revelar si tienen o no Neptunes? Si lo han hecho con material puramente OTAN? Si han usado tal dron o tal misil? Eso es cosa del ejército, no de Zelenskyy.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Increíble investigación para desmontar propaganda rusa:



@zapatitos


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

Esto se mueve:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Los mismos que envían armas para luchar “hasta el último ucraniano”, imponen sanciones para resistir “hasta el último resto del Estado de Bienestar”. 



Donetsk. Gasolina 95: 0,58€/litro (52,5 rublos). ¿Y en España? Otra vez EEUU perjudicando a Europa. Da igual cuándo leas esto.













Los alemanes podrian tener que renunciar al “privilegio de la calefacción”


EL JEFE DEL REGULADOR DE LA RED DICE QUE LOS HOGARES ALEMANES TENDRÍAN QUE RENUNCIAR A LOS PRIVILEGIOS DE CALEFACCIÓN EN CASO DE UNA EMERGENCIA EN EL SUMINISTRO DE GAS LAS RESERVAS DE GAS DE ALEMANIA DURARÍAN HASTA FINALES DEL VERANO, PRINCIPIOS DEL OTOÑO ¿DEBERÍA RUSIA DETENER LOS SUMINISTROS...




www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2022)

Interesante los cambios en los títulos de lis vídeos:


----------



## elena francis (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Seguramente el generalato ruso no sea el mejor del mundo, ni siqueira el mejor de la orbita soviética, pero posiblemente intenten hacer lo mejor que pueden con las chatarras y posibilidades materiales de las que disponen gracias a la corrupcion de los boyardos del khan. Lanzar una campaña publica de caza de elementos traidores en la jerarquia militar no es demasiada buena idea para la moral del ejercito; esas cosas se hacen con nocturnidad.
> 
> Al parecer el khan esta purgando al generalato, por lo tanto este payaso solo pone la musica.



El generalato ruso es un montón de mierda. Los que están arriba se ve que han llegado a base de rodilleras y de tragar cubos de lefa putiniana. No contradijeron ni le quitaron la razón a Putin cuando tocaba, y es que por lo que parece se estaba mejor amorrado a la teta que muerto en vida perdido en cualquier cuartel de mierda perdido en medio de la estepa siberiana.

Y ahora toca el baño de realidad. Que alguien recupere las imágenes de Putin humillando al general ese poco antes de la invasión....

Desafortunadamente no vamos a poder recuperar las vidas irremplazables de tantos seres humanos de uno y otro bando.

A Putin hay que juzgarlo y condenarlo. Y ejecutar la sentencia a la vista de todo el mundo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

PRECIO DE LA GASOLINA Y GAS OIL EN ESPAÑA A 15 DE ABRIL

VS

LA UCRAñA DEL TACONENSKY


0.58 UCRANIA

VS

1.78 ESPAñITA


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Se agradece el tono de la gente en este hilo (de verdad!)
> 
> Estaría bien abandonar los insultos e intentar ser lo más imparcial posible sin meterse con nadie por ser de donde sea o opine respetuosamente algo contrario a lo que opina uno mismo.
> 
> En todo conflicto hay personas atrapadas en un mar de mierda que no han elegido.




La Aldea Gala de los foreros "rara Avis" y frikis que tienen la extraña mania de no insultar en Burbuja debería ser preservada y mantenida entre algodones. Como una preciada antigualla, para que los visitantes puedan contemplar a los locos que pueblan tan extraño lugar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

Si claro, el generalato ruso es un truñal, pero es su truñal. Entonces a que viene atacarlos publicamente cuando esta bastante claro que es lo mejor que tienen alli. O es que van a descongelar a Kutuzov? van a procesar el adn de un gopnik para rescatar el genoma del homo sovieticus?

Estas cosas solo puede desmoralizar aun mas la horda.



elena francis dijo:


> El generalato ruso es un montón de mierda. Los que están arriba se ve que han llegado a base de rodilleras y de tragar cubos de lefa putiniana. No contradijeron ni le quitaron la razón a Putin cuando tocaba, y es que por lo que parece se estaba mejor amorrado a la teta que muerto en vida perdido en cualquier cuartel de mierda perdido en medio de la estepa siberiana.
> 
> Y ahora toca el baño de realidad. Que alguien recupere las imágenes de Putin humillando al general ese poco antes de la invasión....
> 
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El pobre ya no sabe con qué salir ni cómo retorcer la realidad para que se ajuste a lo que a él le gustaría que pasase. El tema de que los ucranianos sean bestias irracionales que no se rinden y que la guerra no se haya despachado ya, parece que le ha empezado a hacer mella en el ánimo:



Pobresillo.






A ver, qué le habeis hecho al pobre hombre. Con lo sensible que es...


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Increíble investigación para desmontar propaganda rusa:



Las fuentes de "información" rusas son el cachondeo. Da igual si el tema es el hundimiento del Moskva, los crímenes de Bucha, las "heroicas" batallas de los barbudos chechenos, la rendición de Mariupol o esta furgoneta de la Cruz Roja.

Es acojonante que todo sea mentira.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

Estas obsesionado con la demografía. Si en China hay muchos chinos sus sistemas de metro serán más largos que ninguno, y?

No, en el resto del mundo no se mueren todos de hambre. En China por ejemplo han sacado de la pobreza extrema a centenares de millones de personas, es de admirar. Hubiera sido perfecto si no hubiera estado precedido por las salvajadas de Mao y si en la actualidad imperasen las libertades típicamente 'occidentales", por hablar en tu mismo lenguaje.

Este foro reúne a lo mejorcito del país, Dios los cría y ellos se juntan. Aquí han llegado todos los expulsados de ForoCoches, desde que se pusieron firmes. La mayoría por insultar, simplemente por diversión. Muchos de los antiguos que se batieron el cobre contra los 'Pepitos" han desaparecido. Y de los que quedan hay muchos que han envejecido muy mal y la pandemia los ha terminado de desquiciar.

Aqui durante años se ha glorificado a los nazis y a Hitler. Prácticamente nadie les paraba los pies, yo mismo he tenido que pelear para que alguno de ellos reconociera que al menos habían asesinado a 'algun niño judío", mira mis hilos. Porque el 'holocuento" ha sido objeto de la rechifla general durante años. Me he sentido muy solo en esa batalla. Y ahora esos mismos que callaban o se unían al coro me quieren convencer que están contra los nazis de Ucrania. Como para ir a mear y no echar ni gota.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pobresillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nosotros no le hemos hecho nada, ha sido esta "shitkrieg" que se ha torcido de lo lindo, y donde antes nuestro amigo Zhukov esperaba una victoria fácil y rápida, ahora está viendo que esto va para largo y a lo mejor incluso Rusia no acaba ganando.

El día de la invasión:




Ahora:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El día de la invasión:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028191
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Están proponiendo unir Polonia y Ucrania en un único estado y así se metería a Ucrania en la OTAN de inmediato y por cojones. 






Es una propuesta que no tiene mucho recorrido, pero que indica las ganas que tiene Polonia de meterse en la guerra.


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Los Ukros no se fían, creen que Rusia quiere volver a por Kiev.


----------



## podemita medio (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Yo no los sigo. Hay algún vídeo suyo donde estén combatiendo en serio? Pregunta honesta.



Los chechenos creo que se dedican a disparar a los soldados rusos que abandonan el frente.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Hanover

2022-04-12
Un grupo de coches se manifiestan a favor de Putin


2022-04-16
Los coches que se manifestaban a favor de Putin aparecen quemados


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Escalofriante ver Bucha antes y después. Una ciudad totalmente equivalente a lo que puede ser cualquier ciudad dormitorio de clase media alta de Madrid.









r/UkraineWarVideoReport


r/UkraineWarVideoReport: Community Driven Videos/Photos/Updates and Discussion on the Ukrainian War




www.reddit.com


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Hay héroes.


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Cae otro T90


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, parece que ya sabemos cuál va a ser la estrategia rusa. Zambombazo constante contra las ciudades hasta dejarlas como Mariupol. 



Sinceramente, yo creo que habría que hundirles toda la flota esa a ver si los rusos pillan el mensaje.

Menuda puta locura vivir esto en 2022. Menuda locura y qué tristeza.


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

El busto del criminal de guerra Zhukov, cuyo nombre ha inspirado el nick de nuestro follaputin favorito, ha sido desnazificado en Jarkov. Se empieza a respirar libertad en Ucrania


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ya sabemos cuál va a ser la estrategia rusa. Zambombazo constante contra las ciudades hasta dejarlas como Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el momento de que la OTAN meta material pesado contra artillería. No se debería dejar caer a más ciudades. Es la hora de los F-35


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ya sabemos cuál va a ser la estrategia rusa. Zambombazo constante contra las ciudades hasta dejarlas como Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada puede justificar lo que están haciendo...

En otro hilo hablaban de que EEUU es el único país que ha lanzado una bomba atómica sobre población civil. En su día se justificó para evitar más muertos... Que lo mismo la podían haber lanzado en una zona poco poblada o deshabitada de Japón para dar el mismo mensaje...  
No es comparable actuar contra Japón, que era un país que había masacrado a sus vecinos y todos los aliados querían pararlo, a decir que por no rendirse Ukrania merece ser bombardeada por Rusia...

No entiendo como muchos participantes del foro justifican lo que está pasando ...


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

SUSCRÍBETENB


Internacional
EUROPAEE UUMÉXICOAMÉRICA LATINAORIENTE PRÓXIMOASIAÁFRICAFOTOSOPINIÓNÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS


OFENSIVA DE RUSIA EN UCRANIA
*El primer ministro de Ucrania asegura que los últimos combatientes en Mariupol “lucharán hasta el final”*
*El ultimátum ruso al último reducto de resistencia en la estratégica ciudad portuaria vence sin señales de rendición. Cinco personas mueren en un ataque en el centro de Járkov, intensamente bombardeada*




Una mujer y su hijo pasan junto a un cadáver en Mariupol, este sábado.ALEXEI ALEXANDROV (AP)
ANTONIO PITACRISTIAN SEGURA
Kiev / Járkov - 17 ABR 2022 - 17:06 CEST
2
A las 12.00 de este domingo, hora peninsular española, ha concluido el ultimátum de siete horas que Rusia dio a los últimos combatientes ucranios en la estratégica ciudad de Mariupol para que depongan las armas. No ha habido señales de rendición y el primer ministro ucranio, Denis Shmihal, ha asegurado este mismo domingo que “la ciudad todavía no ha caído” y que el último reducto resistente “combatirá hasta el final”. “Nuestras fuerzas militares, nuestros soldados aún están allí [...] En este momento en el que hablo, están todavía en Mariupol”, ha señalado en una entrevista en un programa de la cadena de la televisión estadounidense ABC. Mientras, Rusia se ceba con otra ciudad del este de Ucrania, Járkov, donde los bombardeos son constantes. Allí han fallecido cinco personas y 13 han resultado heridas en un ataque en el centro de la localidad, según fuentes médicas.









Ucrania se resiste a entregar Mariupol y asegura que los últimos combatientes “lucharán hasta el final”


El ultimátum ruso al único reducto de resistencia en la estratégica ciudad portuaria vence sin señales de rendición. Cinco personas mueren en un ataque en el centro de Járkov, intensamente bombardeada




elpais.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

ajas


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Hanover
> 
> 2022-04-12
> Un grupo de coches se manifiestan a favor de Putin
> ...



Joder que cosa más grande!!!! Ya era hora de tratar a la basura prorrusa como se merece. Slava Ukraina!!


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Joder que cosa más grande!!!! Ya era hora de tratar a la basura prorrusa como se merece. Slava Ukraina!!



Es el karma


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Nada puede justificar lo que están haciendo...
> 
> En otro hilo hablaban de que EEUU es el único país que ha lanzado una bomba atómica sobre población civil. En su día se justificó para evitar más muertos... Que lo mismo la podían haber lanzado en una zona poco poblada o deshabitada de Japón para dar el mismo mensaje...
> No es comparable actuar contra Japón, que era un país que había masacrado a sus vecinos y todos los aliados querían pararlo, a decir que por no rendirse Ukrania merece ser bombardeada por Rusia...
> ...



Tirar la bomba en una zona no poblada no habría hecho capitular a Japón. El emperador sólo doblegó después de la segunda, ni siquiera se rindieron con ls de Hiroshima. Y lo que la mayoría de gente no sabe es que el ejercito quiso dar un golpe de estado y derrocar al emperador (que se consideraba una divinidad) porque les pareció una afrenta rendirse.

Las bombas de Hiroshima y, sobre todo la de Nagasaki que es la que conduce a la rendición salvaron, quizá, la vida de 30 millones de japoneses. Porque otra cosa que la gente no sabe es que Rusia le había declarado la guerra a Japón sólo unas semanas antes de las bombas, y ya se sabe como entraban los rusos a los paises que invadían.


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Tirar la bomba en una zona no poblada no habría hecho capitular a Japón. El emperador sólo doblegó después de la segunda, ni siquiera se rindieron con ls de Hiroshima. Y lo que la mayoría de gente no sabe es que el ejercito quiso dar un golpe de estado y derrocar al emperador (que se consideraba una divinidad) porque les pareció una afrenta rendirse.
> 
> Las bombas de Hiroshima y, sobre todo la de Nagasaki que es la que conduce a la rendición salvaron, quizá, la vida de 30 millones de japoneses. Porque otra cosa que la gente no sabe es que Rusia le había declarado la guerra a Japón sólo unas semanas antes de las bombas, y ya se sabe como entraban los rusos a los paises que invadían.



Se agradecen las explicaciones. Cierto, que no fue una sino dos... Tengo unas carencias en historia del copón... No estaría mal leer más que seguro que muchas de las cosas que nos parecen raras no lo son tanto... 
De todas maneras, una pena que haya que llegar a esto en las guerras....


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Se agradecen las explicaciones. Cierto, que no fue una sino dos... Tengo unas carencias en historia del copón... No estaría mal leer más que seguro que muchas de las cosas que nos parecen raras no lo son tanto...
> De todas maneras, una pena que haya que llegar a esto en las guerras....



Nadie nace sabiendo 

Si vas bien de inglés te recomiendo esta serie de 3 capítulos:



Es de lo mejor que he visto sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki, mezclado con imágenes reales y mostrando los dos lados en las semanas previas al ataque.


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Nadie nace sabiendo
> 
> Si vas bien de inglés te recomiendo esta serie de 3 capítulos:
> 
> ...



Perfect. Me la apunto


----------



## alas97 (17 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



A lagrimas vivas me hallo, el mejor meme con patas desde que empezó la guerra, y va el gobierno ucraniano y derriba la estatua del mariscal @Zhukov 

A Zurullov no le va a sentar nada bien

jajajajajaja que risas.


----------



## podemita medio (17 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> A lagrimas vivas me hallo, el mejor meme con patas desde que empezó la guerra, y va el gobierno ucraniano y derriba la estatua del mariscal @Zhukov
> 
> A Zurullov no le va a sentar nada bien
> 
> jajajajajaja que risas.



Ese derribo de la estatua de Zhukov es el símbolo de lo que le está pasando a la reputación de Zhurullov en el foro.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Quedan menos días para ver el primero derribado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

Sin comentarios. 

Pravda 









Оставшиеся на «Азовстали» украинские военные отказались сдаваться. Их уничтожат с помощью огнеметов


Из 6 824 иностранных "солдат удачи" на Украине уже осталось 4877 граждан США, Европы и Канады




www.kp.ru






*El ejército ucraniano que permaneció en Azovstal se negó a rendirse. Serán destruidos con lanzallamas*

Las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal todavía albergan a más de 400 mercenarios extranjeros. Pero pronto su último refugio puede convertirse en una rama del infierno en la tierra.

Anoche, se pidió a los mercenarios extranjeros que depongan voluntariamente las armas y se rindan antes de las 13:00 para salvar sus vidas. Los mercenarios recibieron toda la información necesaria por radio. Lo discutieron, decidieron darse por vencidos y contactaron a Kiev para obtener el permiso. Pero las autoridades de Kiev les prohibieron hacerlo. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso se enteró por interceptación de radio que los "azovitas" sobrevivientes recibieron instrucciones de disparar a los desertores.


La mayoría de los mercenarios son ciudadanos de países europeos, así como de Canadá. Anteriormente ya informamos que las conversaciones por radio entre militantes en Mariupol se llevan a cabo en seis idiomas extranjeros. En caso de una mayor resistencia, todos serán destruidos, dijo Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, en la última sesión informativa .

*Como se supo en "KP", no asaltarán sótanos con militantes. Los corredores allí son angostos, están llenos de minas y están bien defendidos.* Por lo tanto, *toda el área de la planta primero será aplastada con bombas aéreas de alto explosivo FAB-3000, que serán lanzadas por bombarderos supersónicos de largo alcance Tu-22M3. Tales bombas violarán la integridad del sótano. Y luego comenzarán a quemar al enemigo con cargas termobáricas del TOS-1A "Solntsepek".*

Esta arma ha demostrado su eficacia en Siria en la lucha contra los terroristas que se escondían en las catacumbas. Intentaré explicar el principio de funcionamiento. Primero, un proyectil de cohete atraviesa el techo y explota en la habitación. Una mezcla termobárica se escapa y se rocía.

En unos segundos, la mezcla explosiva se mezcla con el aire. Absorbe prácticamente todo el oxígeno y penetra rápidamente en los escondites, las grietas más pequeñas e incluso en los pulmones de todos los que están cerca. Después de eso, ocurre una segunda explosión, de la cual explota la mezcla. Tales armas se pueden usar en Azovstal, ya que no hay edificios residenciales ni instituciones sociales cerca


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Averroes (17 Abr 2022)

Ukrainian military in counter-offensive in Kharkiv region. Liberated Bazalievka, Lebyazhe, partially Kutuzivka

He visto ya varios mensajes en reddit sobre una posible contraofensiva ukra en ambos costados del saliente de Izyum. Por si habéis visto algo al respecto o es fake.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

Podemos ya decir que el supuesto derribo del avión cargado de armamento OTAN era otra de las patrañas de la Horda?

@zapatitos tú que opinas, podemos creer a unos o a otros, no?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Ukrainian military in counter-offensive in Kharkiv region. Liberated Bazalievka, Lebyazhe, partially Kutuzivka
> 
> He visto ya varios mensajes en reddit sobre una posible contraofensiva ukra en ambos costados del saliente de Izyum. Por si habéis visto algo al respecto o es fake.



Seguramente sea verdad. Que opinas, @txusky_g ?

Lo que no sé es como los rusos aún no se han retirado de Jersón, es una zona a este lado del Dniéper complicada de defender.


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sin comentarios.
> 
> Pravda
> 
> ...



Otro que opina lo mismo que yo:


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Cae otro T90



Lo más gracioso es que están cayendo los tanques más modernos en mayor proporción que los anticuados, en la ofensiva a lo mejor empezamos a ver tanques de la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Unos dicen que han hundido el barco y otros que ha sido una explosión fortuita ¿Quien tiene la razón de los dos? El que cada uno quiera que la tenga.
> 
> Yo lo único que se es que en los medios occidentales solo estoy viendo montones de mentiras. Y en los medios rusos no estoy viendo mentiras ni tampoco verdades entre otras cosas porque están censurados y no me dejan verlos.
> 
> Saludos.



"*los medios rusos no estoy* viendo mentiras ni tampoco verdades entre otras cosas *porque están censurados y no me dejan verlos.*"


Sin faltarte al respeto esto es ya el descojono el Fausto. Que no puedes leer medios rusos  

Ahí te pongo un montón coño!!!


----------



## ELVR (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



¿No va muy bajo?


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿No va muy bajo?



No tienen misiles guiados.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Seguramente sea verdad. Que opinas, @txusky_g ?
> 
> Lo que no sé es como los rusos aún no se han retirado de Jersón, es una zona a este lado del Dniéper complicada de defender.



Mi opinión Paco. Viendo dónde se están produciendo los fuegos. No parece haber ningún avance ruso significativo (aún) sino presión de los ucras a lo largo de toda la línea de frente de norte a sur. Yo no diría contraataque, sino presión continua.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

Ya tienen vice-almirante. El día que tengan un barco va a ser el recopón.


----------



## Abc123CBA (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Están proponiendo unir Polonia y Ucrania en un único estado y así se metería a Ucrania en la OTAN de inmediato y por cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no funciona así, es como decir que si Cataluña se independiza de España sigue estando en la OTAN o en Europa.

Dicen que han asesinado a los marines de Mariupol, a mi me huele a fake, pero lo pongo igual.


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Primeros resultados del buen desempeño del armamento ruso en Ucrania:



hombre, mucho mejor made in india que made in rusia, donde va a parar


----------



## alas97 (17 Abr 2022)

Estoy flipando con los videos.

ayer vi uno de zapadores desminando un puente donde los rusos habían plantado minas antitanques sin espoletas.

Puede ser una trampa con un cable oculto conectado a otra mina espoletada cerca, se les olvidó a dimitri, que se yo?

ojito al agua acumulada donde va la espoleta.



Y hoy cargas de explosivos del ejército paco dimitri que en realidad son ladrillos de madera.



Yo no subestimo el ejercito ruso, sería sucnormal si lo hiciera, pero viendo visto la corrupción que se marca el generalato es normal ya ver este tipo de horrores en su ejército dimitri, y la verdad no quisiera estar en el.

Los yates no se pagan solos, como las putas y los paseos a las mejores tiendas de europa y ru.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya tienen vice-almirante. El día que tengan un barco va a ser el recopón.



Bueno, saben hacer submarinos de 10.000 tn.


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> hombre, mucho mejor made in india que made in rusia, donde va a parar



Teniendo en cuenta que (no sé di Bolivia o Perú) devolvieron varios helicópteros hindúes por que se caían no sé si harán buen negocio


----------



## Covaleda (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mi opinión Paco. Viendo dónde se están produciendo los fuegos. No parece haber ningún avance ruso significativo (aún) sino presión de los ucras a lo largo de toda la línea de frente de norte a sur. Yo no diría contraataque, sino presión continua.



Totalmente de acuerdo.







Se ve que en Jarkov están hasta el nardo de que los bombardeen día y noche y han emprendido una pequeña ofensiva en todo el eje norte-sur.
El saliente que aparece en rojo en torno a la M-03 me da que no durará ya mucho en ser limpiado.


----------



## ELVR (17 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No tienen misiles guiados.



Los de abajo sí.

bueno lo anterior es la respuesta pronta y corta, como me habéis pillado con algo de tiempo os cuento una de batallitas... tecnológicas. Cuando se decidió modernizar a las "abuelas", es decir a los Mirage F-1 españoles allá a finales de los 90 (es decir hace ya unos 25 años aprox) se incluyó en el paquete de mejoras la capacidad de ver desde el HUD (el visor frontal) donde iban a caer las bombas tontas exactamente. Por lo que he leído, unos años más tarde a los F-16 de la USAF se les dotó un equipo similar que al ser más moderno, si el anterior nombrado era la hostia, este era la re-hostia siendo la crucecita con circulo muchísimo más precisa.

Es cierto que con el tiempo se ha ido prefiriendo el utilizar bombas con guiado laser, GPS, o dual por su flexibilidad y seguridad. Pero aun así resulta que la modernísima fuerza aérea rusa es incapaz de usar una tecnología que existe desde hace más de un cuarto de siglo en occidente. Y en el vídeo comentado no se puede alegar mala visibilidad precisamente. Todo aquel que haya volado de pasajero al lado de la ventanilla con buen tiempo podrá dar fe de lo asombrosamente claros que se ven los objetos desde gran altura.

Jo#er, si en la guerra de Vietnam, de 1963 a 1973 año más-año menos, los Intruder de la USN eran capaces de alcanzar objetivos de noche y mal tiempo gracias a su radar especializado para ataque. Y aquí tenemos a los Su-34 y Tu-22 volando a pleno día a alturas al alcance de un Manpads. Yo es que no lo entiendo.

Emo sido engañado.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar como un filoetarra puede poner este Tweet? (no retuiteado)



Alguien me puede explicar como puede acabar, el tweet, en un foro militar argentino publicado por alguien que está registrado desde 2.008 lleva 1.200 mensajes y 500 son del último mes en un hilo de la guerra de Ucrania y que de avatar lleva un parche Spetnaz?

Alguien me puede explicar la lista de seguidores que tiene y que tienen sus cuentas?

Son preguntas retoricas


----------



## ELVR (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>









si un dia a los ukros les da por pasarse del cirílico al latino (el alfabeto) guiándose por las reglas de los eslavos occidentales, a más de uno le dará una rabieta de la hostia.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

Creo que una vez más los ucras cambian muertos (en este caso civiles bombardeados en Jarkov) por una posición de ventaja en ese mismo teatro de operaciones que les permita aniquilar el frente ruso:


----------



## At4008 (17 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Eso no funciona así, es como decir que si Cataluña se independiza de España sigue estando en la OTAN o en Europa.
> 
> Dicen que han asesinado a los marines de Mariupol, a mi me huele a fake, pero lo pongo igual.



Es un FAKE muy obvio.

Con esta gente siempre es así. No cuentan una verdad ni por casualidad.


----------



## alas97 (17 Abr 2022)

Cosas que no entiendo de la guerra paco dimitri.

Por ejemplo, dejar abandonados los carros sin volarlos. Por otra parte, veo a los ucranianos aproximarse a ellos sin tomar en cuenta que pueden estar preparados con "trampas". hasta los campesinos se los llevan con los tractores como si nada.





Eh visto también que han encontrado Bm21 grad en perfecto estado, y siempre se nos recalcó que el último cohete no se disparaba nunca, porque era el que se usaba para autodestruir la lanzadora múltiple.

Aunque es cierto, en el caso de mi experiencia (muy baja por cierto), que en África las tripulaciones abandonaban a la carrera los grad porque las fuerzas sudafricanas estaban arriba de ellos y no daba tiempo nada, solo a escapar por patas.

Pero lo de aquí parece una deserción en masa.

Lo contrario a las columnas acorazadas dimitri incineradas y retorcidas donde vasili ya forma parte del decorado interno de sus transportes mediante fusión.



algo que me deja boquiabiertx


----------



## El cogorzas (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como un filoetarra puede poner este Tweet? (no retuiteado)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es interesante la argumentación del filoetarra porque ya la he visto repetida hasta la saciedad en burbuja por los CMs del khanato y por los foreros más especialitos. 

Basicamente: la culpa es del enemigo por no rendirse. Irresponsables, asesinos, porqué no os rendis y os someteis. Este derramamiento de sangre es culpa vuestra por no rendiros de una vez, nos obligais a arrasar vuestras ciudades y no queríamos hacerlo, somos inocentes. Rendíos de una vez, granujas. 

Si si, así tal cual suena, para evitar que te maten y destruyan tu casa tienes que aceptar ponerte unas cadenas en los pies y arrodillarte ante el invasor porque si no eres un asesino y un irresponsable. Pero que genial y humanitaria descripción. La culpa es de los padres que las visten como resistentes. 

Tampoco voy a pasar por alto el avatar de_ "free Pablo" _ con el careto de aquel espía ruso que se hacía pasar por periodista español, no.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que una vez más los ucras cambian muertos (en este caso civiles bombardeados en Jarkov) por una posición de ventaja en ese mismo teatro de operaciones que les permita aniquilar el frente ruso:



Joder, es que Járkov esta a 48 km de la frontera rusa.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Los de abajo sí.
> 
> bueno lo anterior es la respuesta pronta y corta, como me habéis pillado con algo de tiempo os cuento una de batallitas... tecnológicas. Cuando se decidió modernizar a las "abuelas", es decir a los Mirage F-1 españoles allá a finales de los 90 (es decir hace ya unos 25 años aprox) se incluyó en el paquete de mejoras la capacidad de ver desde el HUD (el visor frontal) donde iban a caer las bombas tontas exactamente. Por lo que he leído, unos años más tarde a los F-16 de la USAF se les dotó un equipo similar que al ser más moderno, si el anterior nombrado era la hostia, este era la re-hostia siendo la crucecita con circulo muchísimo más precisa.
> 
> ...



Los turcomongoles tenían una capacidad productiva de 120 misiles inteligentes al año (antes de las sanciones). Al ritmo que han ido utilizando misiles solo para bombardear, ya se han quedado sin stock y no tienen la capacidad de producirlos. La razón por la que no vemos una aviación turcoasiática activa es porque ni siquiera pueden armar sus aviones.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Es un FAKE muy obvio.
> 
> Con esta gente siempre es así. No cuentan una verdad ni por casualidad.



Joder los parches parecen los pasaportes de los terroristas


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como un filoetarra puede poner este Tweet? (no retuiteado)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La foto es fake y el texto a la altura de cucov harman y resto de pistoleros rusos , pura propaganda.









CHERNOBYL: EL PEOR RECUERDO DE UNA EXPLOSIÓN NUCLEAR


La central nuclear ucraniana de Chernobyl fue escenario el 26 de abril de 1986 d...




www.opinion.com.bo


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los turcomongoles tenían una capacidad productiva de 120 misiles inteligentes al año (antes de las sanciones). Al ritmo que han ido utilizando misiles solo para bombardear, ya se han quedado sin stock y no tienen la capacidad de producirlos. La razón por la que no vemos una aviación turcoasiática activa es porque ni siquiera pueden armar sus aviones.



Ahora hablan de tirar FAB-3000-54 con los Tu-22M.

Contando la edad de las bombas, que solo pueden llevar 2 en cada viaje y conociendo el mantenimiento ruso apuesto a que el primer bombardero que caiga es por que le explota una en la bodega o al poco de tirarla, apuesto también porque la primera que caiga mata 50 rusos, no descartando que se den los dos supuesto a la vez.


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Los de abajo sí.
> 
> bueno lo anterior es la respuesta pronta y corta, como me habéis pillado con algo de tiempo os cuento una de batallitas... tecnológicas. Cuando se decidió modernizar a las "abuelas", es decir a los Mirage F-1 españoles allá a finales de los 90 (es decir hace ya unos 25 años aprox) se incluyó en el paquete de mejoras la capacidad de ver desde el HUD (el visor frontal) donde iban a caer las bombas tontas exactamente. Por lo que he leído, unos años más tarde a los F-16 de la USAF se les dotó un equipo similar que al ser más moderno, si el anterior nombrado era la hostia, este era la re-hostia siendo la crucecita con circulo muchísimo más precisa.
> 
> ...



Pero es que en un vídeo se vio que algunos helicópteros rusos llevaban un GPS Garmin ahí sujeto con ventosas o velcro. 

Yo ya lo he insinuado. Ese "cuidadíiiiin" que se traen los aviones y helicópteros rusos no se explica solo con los manpads. Debe haber algo más, algún juguetito ya sea de guerra electrónica o armamento. No tengo ni puta idea, claro está... pero eso explicaría muchas cosas sobre la falta de dominio aéreo ruso.


----------



## moncton (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero es que en un vídeo se vio que algunos helicópteros rusos llevaban un GPS Garmin ahí sujeto con ventosas o velcro.
> 
> Yo ya lo he insinuado. Ese "cuidadíiiiin" que se traen los aviones y helicópteros rusos no se explica solo con los manpads. Debe haber algo más, algún juguetito ya sea de guerra electrónica o armamento. No tengo ni puta idea, claro está... pero eso explicaría muchas cosas sobre la falta de dominio aéreo ruso.



Pos van de culo que los americanos se follan el GPS como quieren

El otro dia sali a hacer deporte y la app de ejercicio del movil me decia que me estaba moviendo entre -230 y -80 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar...


----------



## elena francis (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como un filoetarra puede poner este Tweet? (no retuiteado)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no puedo explicarlo. A mi todo lo que sea ir más allá de burbuja, mi cuenta de mail o ver videos en YT....que me pierdo, vamos. Tenía una cuenta en Twt desde el 2011 y la he perdido, y ahora tengo otra pero no acabo de entender esa red social.

Supongo que el usuario que dices está pagado...


----------



## kenny220 (17 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pos van de culo que los americanos se follan el GPS como quieren
> 
> El otro dia sali a hacer deporte y la app de ejercicio del movil me decia que me estaba moviendo entre -230 y -80 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar...



No llevarias el mode: mockva activado?


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pero es que en un vídeo se vio que algunos helicópteros rusos llevaban un GPS Garmin ahí sujeto con ventosas o velcro.
> 
> Yo ya lo he insinuado. Ese "cuidadíiiiin" que se traen los aviones y helicópteros rusos no se explica solo con los manpads. Debe haber algo más, algún juguetito ya sea de guerra electrónica o armamento. No tengo ni puta idea, claro está... pero eso explicaría muchas cosas sobre la falta de dominio aéreo ruso.



Me suena que los USA tenían la capacidad de bajar la resolución del GPS en algún momento, pero luego dijeron que lo quitaban. Puede ser?

Podría ser que sigan teniendo esa capacidad?


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Me suena que los USA tenían la capacidad de bajar la resolución del GPS en algún momento, pero luego dijeron que lo quitaban. Puede ser?
> 
> Podría ser que sigan teniendo esa capacidad?



Yo creo que saben todo o casi todo. Mi coche tiene doce años y lleva GPS. No está actualizado, pero estoy convencido que el número de serie del GPS que lleva el vehículo, está asociado a la matrícula, que a su vez está asociada con mis datos personales, y que en algún despacho alguien o algunos tienen la capacidad de ver en tiempo real por donde me muevo y a donde voy. Si añadimos los móviles que sin que lo sepamos interactúan unos con otros....pues son capaces de saber en donde estoy cenando y con quién.

Supongo que son capaces de saber que GPS va en cierto helicóptero, y qué teléfono lleva el piloto y el resto de la tripulación. Añado que son capaces de inducir errores de posicionamiento en el terminal que les salga de la polla. Es un tipo de Big Data al que únicamente tienen acceso ciertas corporaciones y agencias de seguridad...


----------



## Averroes (17 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que una vez más los ucras cambian muertos (en este caso civiles bombardeados en Jarkov) por una posición de ventaja en ese mismo teatro de operaciones que les permita aniquilar el frente ruso:



Tremendo. Están ahora mismo a 35 kms de la única gran vía de abastecimiento para todas esas tropas que han ido concentrando los rusos en Izyum. Como sigan apretando les acaban embolsado y cortando los suministros. Me parecería ya increíble que lo consiguieran. Pero sí que ponen de momento a tiro de artillería toda esa carretera de abastecimiento que hay más al Este.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Unos dicen que han hundido un barco y explican como.
> 
> Otros dicen que ha sido un incendio fortuito, que mala suerte, consiguen remolcarlo pero, otra vez que mala suerte, se les hunde en una tormenta, a pesar de todo ello retiran fuera del alcance de los misiles que no existen a toda la flota y bombardean la fabrica de misiles que no existen. A todo esto no explican quien lo remolca quien se hace cargo de la evacuación del barco, cuantos marineros han fallecido, nada.
> 
> ...




Me voy a creer yo las explicaciones de personajes que llevan intoxicando desde el principio poniendo hasta videojuegos de guerra como combates reales.

Saludos.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Abr 2022)

Hoy se cumplía el ultimátum, pero la pregunta es... CUAL?

Este?

21/03/2022









Mariúpol desoye el ultimátum ruso: “Caerá cuando todos hayamos muerto”


La ciudad estratégica de Odesa fue atacada este lunes por primera vez con misiles rusos procedentes de los barcos que navegan por el mar Negro




www.diariodenavarra.es





Este?

17/03/2022









Rusia ofrece un ultimátum de horas para que se rindan los últimos de Mariupol


El ultimátum ha arrancado a las 6 de la mañana hora de Moscú (4 de la madrugada en Euskal Herria) y expira a las 11 de l...




www.naiz.eus


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Podemos ya decir que el supuesto derribo del avión cargado de armamento OTAN era otra de las patrañas de la Horda?
> 
> @zapatitos tú que opinas, podemos creer a unos o a otros, no?




¿Me has visto poner en algún que me creo algo de lo que dice nadie sobre esto? Lo único que sucede es que las mongoladas que poneis vosotros como lo de los camiones crematorio rusos o las caravanas kilométricas de blindados destruidas ya rozan el esperpento.

Saludos.


----------



## asakopako (17 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Eso no funciona así, es como decir que si Cataluña se independiza de España sigue estando en la OTAN o en Europa.



Sí que funciona así. El ejemplo que has puesto es justo el contrario, secesión, no unión. La RDA pasó automáticamente a formar parte de la UE (CEE) y casi automáticamente de la OTAN con alguna concesión.

Lo de la unión polaco-ucraniana me parece ficción pero una unión Rumanía-Moldavia no lo es tanto. Se lleva planteando desde hace tiempo. Ahora con las barbas del vecino pelándose, el apoyo puede que suba significativamente. Como ha pasado con Finlandia y Suecia.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



ja ja ja ja
Qué bueno.


----------



## lowfour (17 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Me suena que los USA tenían la capacidad de bajar la resolución del GPS en algún momento, pero luego dijeron que lo quitaban. Puede ser?
> 
> Podría ser que sigan teniendo esa capacidad?



Rusia tiene el GLONASS, ni idea. Parece ser una alternativa Vladimir de Mierda al GPS. Por eso que decías que USA lo controla y tiene más resolución para los militares que para civiles. Y que hacen lo que quieran con ello imagino.









GLONASS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






*GLONASS* (Russian: ГЛОНАСС, IPA: [ɡɫɐˈnas]; Глобальная навигационная спутниковая система, *Global Navigation Satellite System*) is a Russian space-based satellite navigation system operating as part of a radionavigation-satellite service. It provides an alternative to Global Positioning System (GPS) and is the second navigational system in operation with global coverage and of comparable precision.

Manufacturers of satellite navigation devices say that adding GLONASS made more satellites available to them, meaning positions can be fixed more quickly and accurately, especially in built-up areas where buildings may obscure the view to some GPS satellites.[1][2][3] GLONASS supplementation of GPS systems also improves positioning in high latitudes (north or south).[4]

Development of GLONASS began in the Soviet Union in 1976. Beginning on 12 October 1982, numerous rocket launches added satellites to the system, until the completion of the constellation in 1995. After a decline in capacity during the late 1990s, in 2001, the restoration of the system was made a government priority and funding increased substantially. GLONASS is the most expensive program of the Roscosmos, consuming a third of its budget in 2010.

By 2010, GLONASS had achieved full coverage of Russia's territory and in October 2011 the full orbital constellation of 24 satellites was restored, enabling full global coverage. The GLONASS satellites' designs have undergone several upgrades, with the 2020 latest version, GLONASS-K2, scheduled to enter service in 2022.[5] An announcement predicts the deployment of a group of communications and navigational satellites by 2040. The task also includes the delivery to the Moon of a series of spacecraft for orbital research and the establishment of a lunar communications and positioning system.[_citation needed_


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante los cambios en los títulos de lis vídeos:



perovamosaver, qué cojones la nsa???

los rusos están usando torres de telefonía ucraniana, y eso lo controlan los ucranianos
solo hay que saber qué móviles están usando qué torres en cada momento, triangular, y meterles la artillería o el dron o loquesea

no es que tengan que venir los gringos a "espiar" nada

la estrategia contra las columnas de blindados rusos la enseñan en la otan (y es más vieja que la tos, también), y los ucranianos han aprovechado hasta el último segundo de esas actividades formativas (cosa que los rusos despreciaron a la primera de cambio ya en los 90)

claramente, el ejército ucraniano se ha tomado mucho más en serio su modernización que el ruso
desconozco el nivel de corrupción, pero me extraña mucho que yago no sepa distinguir estas dos cuestiones, cuando los ucros están follándose a los rusos en estrategia y en capacidad de operar arma más modernas

o es que el moska lo han destruido los yankis??? (que igual sí, pero en principio o han sido neptunes, made in ucrania, o los rusos tuvieron un accidente, no hay otras opciones)



los rusos han planteado una ofensiva años 90, analógica, los ucranianos están en la era digital y han sabido pararles muy bien
que no les parasen en chernobil no significa que no pudieran pararles en absoluto, la línea defensiva más efectiva estaba más al sur (esto lo hemos comentado aquí, de hecho, hay fortificaciones de la 2guerra mundial y todo, a lo largo del río) 

en fin, yago no sé qué pretendía, disculpar a rusia?

han tenido bajas enormes, y muchos ya dan por buena la del 50% de tanques destruidos (que es la que dan los ucranianos)

vale que está por ver lo que se nos viene encima, pero rusia tiene capacidad para algo más de lo que ya hemos visto?? 
tirar nukes es solo un peldaño más en su "tirar misiles", nada nuevo


y no entremos en los crímenes de guerra, que es otra cagada más rusa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso


Ahora podría estar en cualquier guardería española. ¿A que mola? O en Mallorca. 20 euros...




www.burbuja.info







*NIñOS NAZIS Y CUCHILLOS

QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL*














__





Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visrul (17 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Tirar la bomba en una zona no poblada no habría hecho capitular a Japón. El emperador sólo doblegó después de la segunda, ni siquiera se rindieron con ls de Hiroshima. Y lo que la mayoría de gente no sabe es que el ejercito quiso dar un golpe de estado y derrocar al emperador (que se consideraba una divinidad) porque les pareció una afrenta rendirse.
> Las bombas de Hiroshima y, sobre todo la de Nagasaki que es la que conduce a la rendición salvaron, quizá, la vida de 30 millones de japoneses. Porque otra cosa que la gente no sabe es que Rusia le había declarado la guerra a Japón sólo unas semanas antes de las bombas, y ya se sabe como entraban los rusos a los paises que invadían.



Como comentario, muchos no saben que unas semanas antes de las bombas se produjo el bombardeo con más muertes de la IIGM, sobre Tokio, 100.000 muertos (" _Tras estos éxitos, la noche del 9 al 10 de marzo de 1945, 334 B-29 despegaron hacia Tokio y 279 de ellos consiguieron lanzar 1700 toneladas de bombas incendiarias de napalm M69 sobre la ciudad,5 desatando un incendio de tal magnitud que en su epicentro se llegaron a alcanzar los 980 °C.4 El ataque destruyó 41 km² (aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la ciudad) y se calcula que unas 100 000 personas murieron como consecuencia, un número mayor que las muertes inmediatas causadas por las bombas atómicas en Hiroshima o en Nagasaki,67 aunque el número de bajas varía según las fuente_s." Bombardeo de Tokio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ).
Respecto al golpe de estado en Japón al final llegó realmente a suceder, un grupo de militares quiso hacerse con el emperador y por tanto controlar el estado. Llegaron a matar al comandante de la guardia imperial y además querían ahcerse con un disco de vinilo en el que el emperador había grabado el famoso mensaje que se retrasmitió por radio anunciando la rendición al pueblo japonés. El disco lo consiguío esconder el mayordono imperial antes y un grupo leal de guardias imperiales consiguieron hacerse fuertes en varias habitaciones cercanas al emperador y evitar que lo tomasen hasta que llegaron refuerzos leales del ejército. Realmente esta historia da para peli y todo.
Tengo que buscar la revista de historia donde lo narran. Si la encuentro comento el número.
Incidente de Kyūjō - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

En Jarkov está la acción los últimos dos días.



Por cierto, los rusos toman Mariupol.......¿para qué?


----------



## txusky_g (17 Abr 2022)

La escuela del maestro Zhukov:


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si el barco tiene 180 metros de eslora el factor de simultanedad de estar todos juntos es imposible, es evidente que no han muerto todos. Los torpedos si son jodidos porque puede partir el barco en dos y hundirse en 5 minutos, pero misiles superficie no.



Efectivamente, un torpedo bajo la línea de flotación multiplica su efecto en forma de carga hueca debido a la característica del agua que NO dilata, esto hace que todo el efecto de la explosión se proyecte en un solo pequeño punto ejerciendo una presión monstruosa y la expansión ya vencido el acero del casco del buque es fantástica llegando a partirlo.
Me habría gustado verlo. Tendrá el segundo Dron chivato que pasó las coordenadas al tío Neptuno alguna grabación?


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Eso no funciona así, es como decir que si Cataluña se independiza de España sigue estando en la OTAN o en Europa.
> 
> Dicen que han asesinado a los marines de Mariupol, a mi me huele a fake, pero lo pongo igual.




Parece un entorno muy urbano, debe ser verdad


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

CAMPAMENO MILITAR PARA FORMAR NIñOS NAZIS DE AZOB




NO TIENE TAN MALA PINTA POR QUE TODOS LOS CAMPAMENTOS SON IGUAL DE PUTA MIERDA
ASI QUE ESTE NO PUEDE SER MUCHO PEOR
SABIENDO QUE ESTA PAGADO POR PEDERASTAS ZIONISTAS CON PREFERENCIA POR MENORES RUBIOS



LAS MIRADA DE LAS 1000 YARDAS


----------



## kenny220 (17 Abr 2022)

prevision de lluvia acumulada en los proximos 10 dias, y temperaturas subiendo. 

*RASPUTITSA*


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora especial Putin en la Sexta

Por una vez están dando acojonantemente en el clavo, nos están contando con pelos y señales la situación en Burbuja.info

"*El objetivo de Putin es que los ciudadanos no sepan distinguir entre una noticia cierta y otra falsa"*

En Burbuja lo ha conseguido de forma increíblemente eficaz. También hay que contar con la inestimable cooperación de nuestros queridos foreros lobotomizados.

"*En la guerra de Siria contaron mentiras de forma continuada. Por ejemplo sobre el empleo de armas químicas contra la población civil. Luego los medios de extrema derecha internacionales publicaban esas noticias" *(Y llegaban puntualmente a Burbuja  )

*Joder, nos están contando con precisión milimétrica el por qué de la evolución de los foreros en Burbuja*. Además aquí había un terreno fértil, los conspiranoicos y terraplanistas estaban en su salsa.

Así que al final tenemos dos centenares de foreros absolutamente abducidos por los medios rusos y por Putin


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Abr 2022)

que alguien le pase esto al yago









Why Ukraine Is Winning


Ukraine’s success illuminates a strategy that has allowed a smaller state to—so far—outlast a larger and much more powerful one.




www.theatlantic.com








The Ukrainian way of war is a coherent, intelligent, and well-conceived strategy to fight the Russians, one well calibrated to take advantage of specific Russian weaknesses. It has allowed the Ukrainians to maintain mobility, helped force the Russians into static positions for long periods by fouling up their logistics, opened up the Russians to high losses from attrition 


no es cierto que rusia no haya concentrado esfuerzos, lo hizo en la toma de kiev, mandó más de la mitad de todo el contingente de la invasión
quiso tomar el aeropuerto y hacer aterrizar 3-4 mil soldados y nosecuantos blindados, tenían varias columnas avanzando a todo trapo para someter la capital en horas/días

pero les petaron los camiones cisterna y los tanques se quedaron parados (punto 2 y 3... posteriormente 4)
los aviones no aterrizaron porque les petaban los aviones (punto 1), así que los paracas de hostomel fueron masacrados finalmente

les dejaron recorrer carreteras, pero no tomar ciudades por lo que se quedaban expuestos a la artillería y a los comandos "javelins"
pero sobre todo, se quedaban tiraos sin gasolina en mitad del barro porque los cisterna no llegaron nunca

Using handheld weapons operated by small groups, the Ukrainians have regularly disabled Russian tanks and trucks. This has not only weakened the Russian forces in the field but also kept their logistics lines stretched, limiting Russian access to the fuel and ammunition required to keep up a constant attack. (The number of Russian vehicles that have been abandoned intact but without fuel is particularly striking.) 

añades lo de las comunicaciones en abierto y usando torres ucranianas y tienes la derrota servida

la pregunta es, qué pueden hacer los rusos distinto a esto??
cómo piensan someter el donbas, como mariupol??

venganomejodas


----------



## pep007 (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Parece un entorno muy urbano, debe ser verdad
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



En este video faltan chechenos.


----------



## pep007 (17 Abr 2022)

Creo que se me va a gastar el boton de reportar.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Desnazificando.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin debe morir.



Visto el vídeo, lo veo algo raro, como si faltase algo, no veo efectos de la explosión, espero sea un fake y no hay muerto ningún civil.
Por otra parte, hasta que lleguen a lo del bombardeo de la maternidad en Ucrania aún les falta mucho mucho mucho horror, ojalá no ocurra...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es evidente que el mosca se hundio porque al tirar de la cisterna no bajaron la tapa del wc. Pero hay una cosa realmente interesante en el otro proceso: el buque fue fijado y alcanzado en condiciones de pésima visibilidad al haber una tormenta.
> No solo es el visible el que se afecta por la presencia de vapor de agua, sino el propio infrarrojo. Entonces claramente el Mosca debio ser fijado con radar, la cuestión es si fue fijado por el propio radar del mosca o por algún sistema aéreo. Seguramente fuera por el propio radar del mosca, que las diferentes intesidades permite integrar la posicion de la nave. Y eso explicaria que fuera mas facil fijar el buque insignia.



¿Sabes de radares?


----------



## asakopako (17 Abr 2022)

Parece que a los desnazificadores les molesta bastante cuando les comparo lo que ellos defienden con lo que defiende el estado de Israel

URSS años 40: Deporto/extermino ucranianos del Donbass e instalo población rusa o rusófona.
Israel años 60: Deporto palestinos de Cisjordania e instalo población judía hebreófona (sic).

URSS (Rusia) actualidad: Atacan a mis colonos. Invadamos Ucrania incluso la zona sin colonos como Kiev. Hay que garantizar su seguridad.
Israel actualidad: Atacan a mis colonos. Bombardeemos Palestina incluida Gaza y el Líbano por si acaso. Hay que garantizar su seguridad.

ñiñiñiñiñi pero es que Israel es un país artificial ñiñiñiñiñi

Por eso mismo Rusia debería abandonar inmediatamente Königsberg, ya que nunca tuvieron presencia allí. Y sólo un tratado artificial ratificó su status, como con Israel.

Hay mucho nazi reconvertido en el foro, parece el puerto de Sagunto en los 80 con tanta reconverión.


----------



## bladu (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## bladu (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## bladu (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los chechenos creo que se dedican a disparar a los soldados rusos que abandonan el frente.



Con tonterias como estas, es normal que solteis cagadas una detras de otras en esta mierda hilo lleno de nanzis ninorratas comedoritos
porque no vais a luchar todos si tanto os gusta de odiar y pedir matar rusos? Es lo que teneis de comer dorritos y ver mucho cod. Menuda escoria hay aqui en un foro lleno de fachuzos/nazis/amantes del isis/etc....

Seguid con vuestras pajas y tened cuidado de que os quedeis ciegos de pajearos, putos nazis


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

es falso, se ve que debe haber luna por la sombra, pero resulta que el 14, fecha que se puede ver en la camara sobreimpresa estaba lloviendo en mariupol









Past Weather in Mariupol-Port, Ukraine — Yesterday or Further Back


Weather reports from the last weeks in Mariupol-Port with highs and lows




www.timeanddate.com







bladu dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El problema es cuando tienes un barco que es un Santa Bárbara en sí mismo, yo sigo en la creencia que ese barco nunca fue remolcado.
> 
> En su última puesta a punto, de cabeza antes de 2016 ya se hizo mención a que su sistema antiincendios no estaba a la altura y debía ser puesto al día, ni imaginarme quiero los medios para evacuar ni cuándo sería el último simulacro efectuado.



Yo también lo creo y lo comenté en su día cuando expliqué el tema teleco jamming y pase de coordenadas sobre el hundimiento del Mocobarquito en cuestión y cómo sufrió una gran escora.
Lo sabremos algún día?

(ya puesta la foto pero sin explicación anteriormente) Crucero alemán SMS Bluecher hundiéndose en Jutlandia. Algo parecido a esto debió pasar.
La foto se las trae, los marineros saben que van a morir en las frías aguas y se aferran al casco.


----------



## Agropecuario (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo creo que saben todo o casi todo. Mi coche tiene doce años y lleva GPS. No está actualizado, pero estoy convencido que el número de serie del GPS que lleva el vehículo, está asociado a la matrícula, que a su vez está asociada con mis datos personales, y que en algún despacho alguien o algunos tienen la capacidad de ver en tiempo real por donde me muevo y a donde voy. Si añadimos los móviles que sin que lo sepamos interactúan unos con otros....pues son capaces de saber en donde estoy cenando y con quién.
> 
> Supongo que son capaces de saber que GPS va en cierto helicóptero, y qué teléfono lleva el piloto y el resto de la tripulación. Añado que son capaces de inducir errores de posicionamiento en el terminal que les salga de la polla. Es un tipo de Big Data al que únicamente tienen acceso ciertas corporaciones y agencias de seguridad...



Algo parecido, todos los sistemas GPS llevan un _e_rror de posicionamiento serie, este error es mayor o menor en función del uso, y solo se puede corregir con ciertas claves que te suministran determinados Organismos, más o menos oficiales. 

Un GPS de un coche, tiene un error de metros, pero el software del cacharro corrige el error de posicionamiento y te "centra" en la carretera que esta cerca de tus coordenadas reales.

Un GPS de ingeniera civil, lo se porque los uso, tienes que registrarte en determinados sitios y usar ciertos programas, que también tienen tus datos, para que te den posiciones subcentimetricas.

Como bonus os diré que ese error aumenta con la velocidad a la que se desplace el receptor de la señal 

Y eso es así, aunque la señal de GPS, es la misma para todo el mundo, para evitar que un niño rata yihadista te meta un misil en la casa blanca por los 300 € que vale un GPS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

se han justificado intervenciones en paises por DDHH y blablabla, por ejemplo esta









Intervención militar en Libia de 2011 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





que alguien me explique que no tiene la carnicería de putin en ucrania que no sea un x1000 de lo que hacia Gadafi contra los que se le manifestaban.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

este no lo habia visto.



el de la derecha puede ser una cocina? lo digo por el humo tipo chimenea que le sale por detras antes del ataque,


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Como comentario, muchos no saben que unas semanas antes de las bombas se produjo el bombardeo con más muertes de la IIGM, sobre Tokio, 100.000 muertos (" _Tras estos éxitos, la noche del 9 al 10 de marzo de 1945, 334 B-29 despegaron hacia Tokio y 279 de ellos consiguieron lanzar 1700 toneladas de bombas incendiarias de napalm M69 sobre la ciudad,5 desatando un incendio de tal magnitud que en su epicentro se llegaron a alcanzar los 980 °C.4 El ataque destruyó 41 km² (aproximadamente la cuarta parte de la ciudad) y se calcula que unas 100 000 personas murieron como consecuencia, un número mayor que las muertes inmediatas causadas por las bombas atómicas en Hiroshima o en Nagasaki,67 aunque el número de bajas varía según las fuente_s." Bombardeo de Tokio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ).
> Respecto al golpe de estado en Japón al final llegó realmente a suceder, un grupo de militares quiso hacerse con el emperador y por tanto controlar el estado. Llegaron a matar al comandante de la guardia imperial y además querían ahcerse con un disco de vinilo en el que el emperador había grabado el famoso mensaje que se retrasmitió por radio anunciando la rendición al pueblo japonés. El disco lo consiguío esconder el mayordono imperial antes y un grupo leal de guardias imperiales consiguieron hacerse fuertes en varias habitaciones cercanas al emperador y evitar que lo tomasen hasta que llegaron refuerzos leales del ejército. Realmente esta historia da para peli y todo.
> Tengo que buscar la revista de historia donde lo narran. Si la encuentro comento el número.
> Incidente de Kyūjō - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Asi es. Las bombas nucleares han pasado a la historia porque con un artefacto, con un avión, en un instante, barres una ciudad. Pero el bombardeo de Tokyo con bombas incendiarias fue tanto o más devastador que el primero.

La diferencia es que el bombardeo de Tokyo duró dos días y hubo que movilizar 300 B-52 y 2000 toneladas de bombas. Difícil de repetir. 

Little boy, la bomba que se tiró en Hiroshima, contenía 65 Kg de Uranio. Con 1 avión, 1 artefacto, en 1 instante produces el mismo efecto que con 2 días de bombardeo salvaje con 300 B-52.

Apuntar que Japón no hizo el menor ademán de rendirse tras ese bombardeo. Tras eso y la experiencia alemana, los americanos sabían que para rendir a un país con ese nivel de poder militar y fanatismo de la población sólo valía una invasión total y tomar el poder.

Pero una invasión de Japón era inviable sin una cantidad de bajas absolutamente inconcebible, sobre todp después de los 60 millones de muertos que ya llevaba a las espaldas la WW2. Sólo en una isla de mierda como Iwo Jima murieron 7000 soldados americanos, y hubo que literalmente aplanar la isla.

Las bombas nucleares sobre Japón tienen mala prensa, pero le salvaron la vida a decenas de millones de personas. Fueron el mal menor. Lesser evil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hoy se cumplía el ultimátum, pero la pregunta es... CUAL?
> 
> Este?
> 
> ...



De Primero de Borrachuzia, nunca hay que decir la 'ultima", sino la "penúltima". 
Sería entonces un "penultimátum".


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se han justificado intervenciones en paises por DDHH y blablabla, por ejemplo esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los americanos están hasta los huevos de sacarle las castañas del fuego a Europa. Están hasta las pelotas de ver a podemitas, socialdemócratas y seres de luz europeos que están todo el puto día con el "mira que mierda de sanidad tiene USA" o "que asco cuanto gastan en defensa" y luego cuando el tema se pone feo aquí piden que el que gasta en defensa venga aquí a repartir hostias y poner soldados en el frente.

Esto es un problema europeo. A USA no le afecta lo más mínimo que Rusia invada a Ucrania. Es Europa la que está en pelotas militarmente y encima ha montado su mercado eléctrico usando gas ruso como tecnología de reserva para las renovables.

Europa la ha cagado hasta el cuello. USA no va a mandar soldados, y no tiene porqué. Y eso es lo que se le ha dicho a Alemania y Francia. Manden a sus soldados, yo les doy armas e inteligencia. Pero Europa está como está. De ahí el cambio de política de inversión en defensa de Alemania, España y el resto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

ya el tema es que el ataque lo inicia francia,
luego el mando se transfirio a la OTAN!









La OTAN asume el mando de las operaciones en Libia


La Alianza Atlántica, que ya comandaba el embargo naval, acuerda en Bruselas ejecutar la zona de exclusión aérea - Erdogan se ofrece a mediar para conseguir un alto el fuego




elpais.com





es una puta coña

Es decir la otan asume el mando de zurrar a un satrapa que no tiene nada que ver con la URSS, que no afecta a la seguridad de los socios sino para defender los derechos de los manifestantes en un secarral africano, pero suda un millon de una partida clarisima de guerra fria  calentisima a sus puertas. Es un chiste hombre, una tomadura de pelo.




keylargof dijo:


> Los americanos están hasta los huevos de sacarle las castañas del fuego a Europa. Están hasta las pelotas de ver a podemitas, socialdemócratas y seres de luz europeos que están todo el puto día con el "mira que mierda de sanidad tiene USA" o "que asco cuanto gastan en defensa" y luego cuando el tema se pone feo aquí piden que el que gasta en defensa venga aquí a repartir hostias y poner soldados en el frente.
> 
> Esto es un problema europeo. A USA no le afecta lo más mínimo que Rusia invada a Ucrania. Es Europa la que está en pelotas militarmente y encima ha montado su mercado eléctrico usando gas ruso como tecnología de reserva para las renovables.
> 
> Europa la ha cagado hasta el cuello. USA no va a mandar soldados, y no tiene porqué. Y eso es lo que se le ha dicho a Alemania y Francia. Manden a sus soldados, yo les doy armas e inteligencia. Pero Europa está como está. De ahí el cambio de política de inversión en defensa de Alemania, España y el resto.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



En esa foto ya está bastante escorado. Seguro que termino boca abajo.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya el tema es que el ataque lo inicia francia,
> luego el mando se transfirio a la OTAN!
> es una puta coña
> se ha roto el patron, ergo el patrón no ha existido



Así es. De hecho el ataque a Libia fue la última gota que colmó el vaso. Se intentó meter a USA y dijeron que no, que no era asunto suyo. Y cuando Francia y UK se quedaron sin misiles fueron al yankee a decirle que estaban jodidos. 

La invasión de Ucrania marcará un antes y un después.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

La cuestion es que la OTAN como institución se menea para recoger pistachos, cambiar filtros, grabar discos y fregar platos, hace de todo menos hacer lo que se supone que debe hacer; jugarle el ajedrez contra el bloque geopolítico ruso. Es una organización que moralmente se ha corrompido.



keylargof dijo:


> Así es. De hecho el ataque a Libia fue la última gota que colmó el vaso. Se intentó meter a USA y dijeron que no, que no era asunto suyo. Y cuando Francia y UK se quedaron sin misiles fueron al yankee a decirle que estaban jodidos.
> 
> La invasión de Ucrania marcará un antes y un después.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya el tema es que el ataque lo inicia francia,
> luego el mando se transfirio a la OTAN!
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que te decía. Los franchutes y UK empiezan y a mitad están empantanados, y van al tío Sam a decirle que están jodidos y que no controlan la situación. Para USA la estabilidad en el Mediterráneo es primordial. La OTAN (USA) asume el mando para controlar el chocho que han dejado los franchutes, porque afectaba a sus intereses.

Europa lleva ya demasiado tiempo dando lecciones de moral y de huelepedismo, porque otro se gastaba la pasta de su defensa. Un continente que hace frontera con Africa, Rusia y Oriente Medio que va de antimilitarista y se permite el lujo de decirle a USA que son subnormales y tal. Con dos cojones.

Pues se acabó.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Abr 2022)

En las fotos que están saliendo el Moskva no se ve mala mar ni tormenta......


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La cuestion es que la OTAN como institución se menea para recoger pistachos, cambiar filtros, grabar discos y fregar platos, hace de todo menos hacer lo que se supone que debe hacer; jugarle el ajedrez contra el bloque geopolítico ruso. Es una organización que moralmente se ha corrompido.



Bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero los que lo corrompieron son las potencias europeas. USA, UK y Europa del este han cumplido su compromiso de inversión.

Alemania y Francia no sólo no han invertido un carajo, sino que le han estado chupando el cipote a Putin. Que ahora le pidan a USA que ponga sus soldados, armamento y ciudades en riesgo de un ataque nuclear....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

no sacan el video porque lo unico que hacen es ver como se hunde, un buque de 190 metros escorandose a ver como lo asistes.
sale mas barato decir que has rescatado a todos, que rescatarlos. Ni la muerte les reconoce el khan, son fintas, activos congelados en una operacion especial de propaganda.



César Borgia dijo:


> En las fotos que están saliendo el Moskva se ve mala mar ni tormenta......


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

Por supuesto, pero dentro de unos límites razonables. Lo que no puede ser es estar tomándole el pelo al gringo. Y yo soy europeista, que conste.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> No llevarias el mode: mockva activado?



El sistema de posicionamiento GPS en uso civil lleva un algoritmo de error adrede, hay sistemas mucho más precisos.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En las fotos que están saliendo el Moskva se ve mala mar ni tormenta......



Era una tormenta hipersónica, el viento va a Mach 20 y aplana las olas


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es. De hecho el ataque a Libia fue la última gota que colmó el vaso. Se intentó meter a USA y dijeron que no, que no era asunto suyo. Y cuando Francia y UK se quedaron sin misiles fueron al yankee a decirle que estaban jodidos.
> 
> La invasión de Ucrania marcará un antes y un después.



Así fué, agotaron los misiles!
De traca, de ejército paco.
Madre mía qué ridículo: Tio Sam tío Sam!!! se me agotaron las piruletas! uffffffff.
Después nos quejamos e incluso algunos iluminados quieren hacer desaparecer el ejército... etc.


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2022)

Que son esos agujeros que tiene a babor?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Parece que a los desnazificadores les molesta bastante cuando les comparo lo que ellos defienden con lo que defiende el estado de Israel
> 
> URSS años 40: Deporto/extermino ucranianos del Donbass e instalo población rusa o rusófona.
> Israel años 60: Deporto palestinos de Cisjordania e instalo población judía hebreófona (sic).
> ...



la diferencia es que Israel no tenia una patria y a rusia le sobra patria.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



suena como un stuka.


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

La desgracia de España son sus gobernantes. Que un partido como el psoe haya pactado un gobierno con proetarras, nacionalistas del peor pelaje, y comunistas, no es responsabilidad de los usanos. Y luego que a Pancho Antonio no le quieren ni ver, ni hacerse fotos con él....

El problema es nuestro, no de los americanos.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

No se trata de deber nada a nadie, ni de lo que ha pasado históricamente. Se trata de pragmatismo 

Eres España, y te ha tocado una frontera con una dictadura árabe, con tendencias enemistosas, que tiene contigo disputas territoriales, que además recibe a centenares de miles de inmigrantes del África subsahariano, que quieren cruzar a Europa. Qué te cuesta un ejército que sea capaz de controlar eso? Más de lo que puedes gastar.

Eres Estonia. Tu vecino es la horda. Qué te cuesta un ejército que sea capaz de controlar eso? Más de lo que puedes gastar.

Resulta que hay unos tipos que te externalizan en servicio, los gringos. Te piden a cambio que inviertas un 2% de tu PIB en defensa.

Estonia gasta un 2% en defensa. Resultado: a Estonia ni le tose la horda.

España gasta un 0.6%, dice que USA son subnornales, se van de Irak, desprecian su bandera, su población vota a gebtuza como Pablo Iglesias o Eduardo Garzón, assets de Rusia y Venezuela. Resultado: a España le chulea el moro todas las tardes.

Pues eso. Que os sorprenda que USA le de apoyo a Marruecos cuando los europeos se dedican a tomar café mientras soldados americanos mueren en Afganistán cazando terroristas, y encima se permitan el lujo de llamaes retrasados....

Ya lo dijo Trump. Tengo a 2000 yihadistas con pasaporte europeo en celdas en Siria y Turquía. U os hacéis responsables de vuestra seguridad o los suelto, son vuestros putos ciudadanos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los turcomongoles tenían una capacidad productiva de 120 misiles inteligentes al año (antes de las sanciones). Al ritmo que han ido utilizando misiles solo para bombardear, ya se han quedado sin stock y no tienen la capacidad de producirlos. La razón por la que no vemos una aviación turcoasiática activa es porque ni siquiera pueden armar sus aviones.



es que no hay otra explicación que esta, se pensaban que un pais como ucrania con 4 bombasse podia conquistar?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No se trata de deber nada a nadie, ni de lo que ha pasado históricamente. Se trata de pragmatismo
> 
> Eres España, y te ha tocado una frontera con una dictadura árabe, con tendencias enemistosas, que tiene contigo disputas territoriales, que además recibe a centenares de miles de inmigrantes del África subsahariano, que quieren cruzar a Europa. Qué te cuesta un ejército que sea capaz de controlar eso? Más de lo que puedes gastar.
> 
> ...



tienes medio marruecos dentro de espanya, ya no vale la pena enfadarse con marruecos.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

Ésa es otra


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Otro que opina lo mismo que yo:



si ponen tanto empeño es porque es uno de los territorios que no van a querer devolver, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## keylargof (18 Abr 2022)

Si España hubiera sido un aliado fiable y no un estercolero comunista otro gallo hubiera cantado.


----------



## alas97 (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ahora especial Putin en la Sexta
> 
> Por una vez están dando acojonantemente en el clavo, nos están contando con pelos y señales la situación en Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



La desinformación es una constante, primero en la era urss y luego con potin.

¿Por que crees que los soldados rusos se metieron en chernobyl y construyeron fortificaciones en el bosque rojo?

Nadie les conto nada, no conocen su historia. por eso todos se irradiaron. y trajeron la radiación dentro del edificio de la planta en sus ropas.

puse el video en el mint donde lo demuestran.



Eso sin contar que por ahí hay un video que hizo el discovery channel en su momento que para no cancelar en su día el desfile de la plaza roja de Moscú, bombardearon el cielo para despejarlo y provoco que las corrientes que venían de la zona de chernobyl cargada de radiación se precipitaran a tierra en forma de lluvia matando peña abajo que termino por joder dos ciudades que estaban entre ucrania y rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

eeuu es el segundo pais del mundo en numero de hispanohablantes solo por detrás de mexico, solo por eso ya es orbita de hispanidad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA : SOBRE EL GESTO DE LA REINA


¿ POINT OF SPEAR ?

Apr 17 at 21:15

Apr 18 at 00:39






Q World rder

Forwarded from GEORGENEWS

*BIGGER THAN PEOPLE CAN IMAGINE*

###
1.3K views13th-GEN_PATRIOT _*❤✔*_, Apr 18 at 00:39
t.me/QWO17/25947​


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

En esta discusión estoy de acuerdo con el forero @keylargof : no se trata de amistades ni de pleitesía, sino de pragmatismo y responsabilidad.

EE.UU. ofrece externalizar nuestra defensa a cambio de un precio. No hay ninguna pleitesía, sino un contrato que ambos deben cumplir. Y hemos sido nosotros quienes hemos faltado a nuestra palabra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

Es un bunker subterraneo antinuclear, habra latunes hasta reventar, un alcazar final


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que son esos agujeros que tiene a babor?



Miradores para la tropa


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> En esta discusión estoy de acuerdo con el forero @keylargof : no se trata de amistades ni de pleitesía, sino de pragmatismo y responsabilidad.
> 
> EE.UU. ofrece externalizar nuestra defensa a cambio de un precio. No hay ninguna pleitesía, sino un contrato que ambos deben cumplir. Y hemos sido nosotros quienes hemos faltado a nuestra palabra.




Ambos tienen razón. Lo que dice Retornado es completamente cierto, de hecho intentan borrar nuestro legado, es solo que ese legado es tan fuerte que no lo conseguirán, aunque en Filipinas lo han conseguido. 
Por otra parte, nos interesa más tenerlos como "aliados" antes que como enemigos declarados. Pero si por ellos fuera, eliminarían el español de todas partes. Hablo de los gobiernos gusanos, no de sus ciudadanos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Camisa azul (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es un bunker subterraneo antinuclear, habra latunes hasta reventar, un alcazar final



Esos laberintos subterráneos son propicios para ambientar un videojuego FPS que honre a esos héroes.


----------



## XicoRaro (18 Abr 2022)

Cualquier buque de Navantia hubiera aguantado más. Vaya pedazo de basura Rusa Dimitri de mierda. Calidad Soviética... Empiezo a sospechar que los mismos "acabados" DimitriDeMier que se están viendo en las soldaduras de los tanques soviéticos en Ucrania, deben estar en este buque...

P.D: Los Rusos hablaron de mala Mar que produjo el hundimiento. En estas fotos se ve un día de navegación perfecto. Tipo Piscina. Ni mentir saben.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Ojo, Rusia 24 está caída en todo el mundo. A ver si están pasando cosas dentro de Rusia!


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Miradores para la tropa



Aquí no están


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Ok Russia 24 está emitiendo normalmente ahora, al menos en streaming.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Estas obsesionado con la demografía. Si en China hay muchos chinos sus sistemas de metro serán más largos que ninguno, y?
> 
> No, en el resto del mundo no se mueren todos de hambre. En China por ejemplo han sacado de la pobreza extrema a centenares de millones de personas, es de admirar. Hubiera sido perfecto si no hubiera estado precedido por las salvajadas de Mao y si en la actualidad imperasen las libertades típicamente 'occidentales", por hablar en tu mismo lenguaje.
> 
> ...




veo que todavia hay quien se traga la propaganda xina


xina es un pais tercermundista quitando cuatro zonas contadas, y aun en esas zonas tercermundistas la vida es una reputisima mierda


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Abr 2022)

Kharkov sigue siendo bombardeado no hay por el momento riesgo de que rodeen o tomen la ciudad sin embargo el bombardeo deliberado a la misma ha sido muy usual desde el día 1

5+ Civiles muertos en Kharkov


Casi le matan pero ya esta acostumbrada cruzando la calle como si ya fuera usual


En este caso se requiere fuego de contra batería y misiles Patriots tambien aviones F-16 con misiles aire aire, aire tierra guiados, osea ya armamento pesado que pueda suprimir los medios de fuego atacantes

Cerca de Kherson 5 rusos fueron capturados o muertos otra situación de frente claramente estático existe ahí 17 4









Tanque rusos perdido en el este de Ucrania Dombass 17 4



Tanque ruso destruido con un drone de aliexpress que lanzo cargas de RPG modificadas al menos 1 tripulante murió pues el tanque trata de moverse 15 4


Otros 3 tanques volados 14 4


Por como va el movimiento pareciera que su ofensiva esta en progreso desde hace ya días no es que "Va a comenzar" como dice el niño rata Yago

*O simplemente no van a lanzar nada luego de Mariupol se pueden dedicar a defender lo conseguido osea no lanzan nada para evitar una cagada como lo de Kiev *



-------------


Mariupol vía satélite hace unos días 13 de Abril


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> veo que todavia hay quien se traga la propaganda xina
> 
> 
> xina es un pais tercermundista quitanso cuatro zinas contadas, y aun en esas zinas tercermu diatas la vida es una reputisima mierda



En que mundo de yuppi vives? Me lo vas a decir a mi que me he recorrido China viendo fábricas, en todo tipo de transporte?

El avance del nivel de vida ha sido increíble, hasta en el pueblo más perdido ves coches y viviendas de una calidad bastante digna. Ya no digamos en las grandes ciudades. Y siempre gente trabajando en algo, nada que ver con nuestros beatificos pueblos de Extremadura, por ejemplo.

Muchisimas ciudades parecen Benidorm, te acercas a ellas y ves como una muralla altísima de edificios a lo lejos. Eso sí, no verás muchos jardines ni parques infantiles.

La contaminación es terrible, te puedes pasar semanas sin ver el sol, no solo cerca de las grandes ciudades. Shangái recuerda el peor "smog" de Londres, de hace décadas.

Eso sí, el control es férreo hasta lo inaudito, para entrar en sus trenes de alta velocidad te controlan más que en el aeropuerto más estricto del mundo. Y ya lo de las libertades "burguesas" lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

Busto de El Carnicero es depositado en un punto limpio.


----------



## XicoRaro (18 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Busto de El Carnicero es depositado en un punto limpio.



Deberían fundirlo, mostrando el proceso en el que usan el metal para crear munición.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

Si esto fuese verdad sería un golpe durísimo para Rusia, salvo que tengan medios alternativos para procurarse más defensas anti-aéreas


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

El agujero:


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Es este hilo os cuentan como los avances ucras no son para reconquistar un par de pueblos sino que van a por 22 BTGs rusos:


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Se contaba que para controlar la producción de una empresa de trajes Hacienda contaba los botones que compraban. Pues lo mismo con Rusia, los fabricantes de cartón para embalaje han reducido hasta en un 30% la producción, por falta de pedidos.









Производители упаковочного картона в России сократят выпуск на 25% из-за снижения спроса


В Минпромторге уточнили, что все предприятия продолжают работу




www.kp.ru


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

A los buenos días.

Se reportan combates en la ciudad de Kreminna. Ciudad donde ayer llego una contra ucra. Esta ciudad está en el oblast de Luganst.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Abr 2022)

Casi..................


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En que mundo de yuppi vives? Me lo vas a decir a mi que me he recorrido China viendo fábricas, en todo tipo de transporte?
> 
> El avance del nivel de vida ha sido increíble, hasta en el pueblo más perdido ves coches y viviendas de una calidad bastante digna. Ya no digamos en las grandes ciudades. Y siempre gente trabajando en algo, nada que ver con nuestros beatificos pueblos de Extremadura, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



el pib x capita mo dice eso.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Otro usano comenta las posibilidades rusas:


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

En Kherson los ucros van despacio, el terreno no acompaña ya que es llano y con buena visibilidad por parte del defensor. La táctica de momento es localizar posiciones rusas y batirlas con artillería además de pequeñas incursiones nocturnas para sabotear depósitos de combustible y de municiones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro usano comenta las posibilidades rusas:



Mick es aussie.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Con tonterias como estas, es normal que solteis cagadas una detras de otras en esta mierda hilo lleno de nanzis ninorratas comedoritos
> porque no vais a luchar todos si tanto os gusta de odiar y pedir matar rusos? Es lo que teneis de comer dorritos y ver mucho cod. Menuda escoria hay aqui en un foro lleno de fachuzos/nazis/amantes del isis/etc....
> 
> Seguid con vuestras pajas y tened cuidado de que os quedeis ciegos de pajearos, putos nazis
> ...



Yo tengo mi propio detector de negacionistas filonazis.

Pongo el nombre del forero en el buscador junto a la palabra Holocuento.

En tu caso te salen 13 mensajes. Ahora dinos que "ejjj que Israel etc etc."


Pero mira, no te voy a llamar nazi. Sólo un abducido por la propaganda de Putin y por los medios internacionales de extrema derecha

Te dedico estas líneas que publique ayer:

"
"*El objetivo de Putin es que los ciudadanos no sepan distinguir entre una noticia cierta y otra falsa"*

En Burbuja lo ha conseguido de forma increíblemente eficaz. También hay que contar con la inestimable cooperación de nuestros queridos foreros lobotomizados.

"*En la guerra de Siria contaron mentiras de forma continuada. Por ejemplo sobre el empleo de armas químicas contra la población civil. Luego los medios de extrema derecha internacionales publicaban esas noticias" *(Y llegaban puntualmente a Burbuja  )

*Joder, nos están contando con precisión milimétrica el por qué de la evolución de los foreros en Burbuja*. Además aquí había un terreno fértil, los conspiranoicos y terraplanistas estaban en su salsa.

Así que al final tenemos dos centenares de foreros absolutamente abducidos por los medios rusos y por Putin


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Es este hilo os cuentan como los avances ucras no son para reconquistar un par de pueblos sino que van a por 22 BTGs rusos:




Incluso si no los aíslan, el tener solo una ruta de suministro es una invitación al desastre logístico porque las emboscadas y los ataques de artillería guiada por drones a los convoyes están asegurados. Si los aíslan ya será el colapso de toda la vanguardia de esa ruta de penetración. Se le tizna la cosa cada vez más a Putín y sus orcos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Abr 2022)

Probable territorio perdido por los rusos en Khakov lo resalto en azul claro aun no esta 100% confirmado pero de ser así se compromete su retaguardia en Izium zona clave para mantener su esfuerzo en el Dombass






Creo que fue en esa zona donde capturaron latas de voluntarios Armenios que están con los rusos


Voluntarios Georgianos(Del lado Ucraniano) son católicos ortodoxos pero algunos tienen cara que también rebanan pescuezo


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Casi..................



Ostia, esos si que no son como los follacabras. No le han hecho un piercing en la cara de milagro al pavo ese. Imágenes de lucha urbana de verdad, es como volver a la WWII.

Y se ve que no son muslims... se resguardan en las esquinas. Si fueran Sirios o del Isis ya estarían con la ametralladora en medio de la calle como si fueran rambo.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza. 

Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

Actualización de ISW sobre la situación de Mariupol, a 17 de Abril.


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza.
> 
> Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.




De momento es mejor la artillería pesada que los drones. Similar alcance máximo pero mucha mayor pegada. Lo malo es que si te joden la artillería pierdes mucho más también y es más difícil reemplazarla.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver cómo sale la jugada ucra. Ya la está viendo todo el mundo:


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mick es aussie.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

Una de las últimas mentiras repetidas por los voceros del Kremlin es que están luchando contra toda la OTAN, nada más lejos de la realidad. EEUU podría mandar personal civil para manejar baterías Patriot, carros M1 o F-16 dentro de lo que se conoce como LOGCAP (Logistical civilian aided program). En este hilo lo explican muy bien


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En que mundo de yuppi vives? Me lo vas a decir a mi que me he recorrido China viendo fábricas, en todo tipo de transporte?
> 
> El avance del nivel de vida ha sido increíble, hasta en el pueblo más perdido ves coches y viviendas de una calidad bastante digna. Ya no digamos en las grandes ciudades. Y siempre gente trabajando en algo, nada que ver con nuestros beatificos pueblos de Extremadura, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...




pues eso, una puta mierda

en el aperturismo apuntaba maneras pero winnie a vuelto al comunismo duro desde hace unos años asi que se acabo lo bueno para el xino comun

china historicamente ha sido de las zonas mas avanzadas del planeta hasta que el comunismo les puso a la cola, es normal que hayan recuperado un poco desde minimos

podrian ser nivel taiwan pero el socialismo da para lo que da


----------



## duncan (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza.
> 
> Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.



Eso es lo que he ido escribiendo son el objetivo más lógico para los swichtblade 100 y la,artillería autopropulsadas para los 300


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Si es el Moscú , se le ve bastante escorado

La información con fotos nocturnas del crucero Moskva se confirma provisionalmente. También apareció un video del momento en que se remolcó el crucero siniestrado.


----------



## machinaexdeus (18 Abr 2022)

¡Zas! en todo el motor. Y con los depósitos de combustible (40) de lastre.





Traducción (aproximada después de pasarlo por un OCR) 

Sección longitudinal y vista superior de PKP aprox. 1164 

1 - los trasteros de los objetivos distintos; 
2 - la separación de las máquinas atornilladas; 
3 - Kubrick del equipo; 
4 - compartimento acolchado 130 mm AU AK-130; 
5 - 130 mm AK-130; 
6 - compartimento acolchado 30 mm AU AK-630M; 
7 - 30 mm AU AK-630M; 
8 - PU SPPP PC-10; 
9 - R6U-6000; 
10 - los aposentos de los oficiales; 
11 - la destrucción del buque insignia; 
12 - puente de mando; 
13 - el visir óptico periscópico del puente de gobierno; 
14 - AP RADAR SUAO «Lev»; 
15 - cabina de navegación; 
16 - visir periscópico óptico de HCOC (control de combate); 
17 - AP del radar SU «argón-1164»; 
18-PA del radar «Vaigach»; 
19 - AP RADAR «Fragata-M»; 
20 - una estación de televisión estabilizada del sistema de vigilancia casi fuera; 
21 - Complejo AP «Corvette»; 
22 - Cuarteles de oficiales; 
23 - PU PKPRK «basalto»; 
24-AP SUAO RADAR «Vympel»; 
25-AP de complejo 3B «Anillo»; 
26-AP estaciones de interferencia activa «Gurzuf A» y «Gurzuf B»; 
27 - APK «Amanecer»; 
grúa de 28 cargas; 
29 - dispositivos para recibir cargas líquidas y secas en movimiento del sistema «String»; 
30 - la mesa de salida de la VPU ZPU «Fuerte» (S-ZOOF); 
31 - FAR RADAR SUN DEFENSE «Fuerte» (S-300F); 
32 - hangar de helicópteros; 
33 - sala de accionamientos y conjuntos de elevación y remolque (PBU) GAK «Platina»; 
34 - antena remolcada GAK «Platina»; 
35 unidades de timón; 
36 - bodega de municiones de aviación; 
37 tanques de combustible de aviación; 
38 - locales 533 mm TA DTA-53-1164; 
39 - entradas ZRC «Fuerte» (S-ZOOF); 
40 depósitos de combustible; 
41 - ISU ZDK «Fot» (S-ZOOF); 
42 es una estación de alimentación; 
43 - el compartimento de potencia; 
44 MO de alimentación (TBG a popa); 
45 - EWP; 
46 - Compartimentos de maquinaria auxiliar y secuestradores de vehículos; 
47 - Bow MO (Marching TBG); 
48 - Planta de energía nasal; 
49 - Puesto de Información Militar (PIF); 
50 - Puesto de Mando Principal (HCOC); 
51 - el carenado de la antena GAS 3PS; 
52 - bodega de RBU-6000; 
53 - entradas AUKSPO PKK «basalto»; 
54 - Bodega de 130 mm disparos; 
55 - las estaciones acústicas; 
56 - antena GAK «Platinum» en carenado bulboso; 
57 - caja de cadena; 
58 - PMA; 
59 - puesto de mando de lanzamiento de helicópteros; 
60 - PU AIR DEFENSE «OSA-MA»; 
61 - AP SUO 4R-33 ZRC «Osa-MA»; 
62 - pistola de fuegos artificiales de 45 mm; 
63 - PU SPPP PC-2; 
64 - 30 mm AU.


----------



## duncan (18 Abr 2022)

Parece que el ejército ruso quiere deshacerse de más chatarra:


----------



## Jikme (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vamos a ver cómo sale la jugada ucra. Ya la está viendo todo el mundo:



Tanta historia con el caldero del Donbas que llevan 2 meses caldero arriba caldero abajo y nunca lo cierran y al final van a ser los ucranianos los que den el calderazo. Como les salga bien será la enésima humillación rusa y bien que nos descojonaremos.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Están atacando Liviv en el oeste con misiles, 6 muertos

se ven que los sobran los misiles a los orcos









Russian forces fire 5 missiles at Lviv in an early morning raid.







www.nytimes.com


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, aunque hay cosas interesantes 
Cartas del FSB
Viento de cambio: los riesgos de una amenaza terrorista están aumentando. Carta 17.03.22


El párrafo no es para copiar: (...) Puede parecer que a veces evito formulaciones y evaluaciones directas e inequívocas: esto es una deformación profesional.

Aparentemente, no hay una tendencia tan mala que no lleve opciones aún peores, pero en parte imprevistas.
Comenzaré con lo peor: los riesgos de una amenaza terrorista están creciendo rápidamente. Primero, una explicación: incluso cuando uno de los servicios especiales está involucrado en provocaciones reales, esto categóricamente no significa que todos en el servicio especial de ejecución estén al tanto de todo. De los colegas no utilizados, la información está cerrada de todas las formas posibles, así como de todas las demás personas. E independientemente de quién y por qué está provocando, una serie de unidades especializadas no se dedican a la búsqueda de los perpetradores; esto lo hacen otras unidades especializadas, que también pueden y no deben actualizarse si la provocación fue nuestra. Para algunos departamentos y especialistas es importante brindar información (más que buscar un ejecutor), la reacción del entorno externo e interno, la eliminación de riesgos y la búsqueda del máximo pragmatismo en la coyuntura actual. Aquí estoy resumiendo muy cuidadosamente lo que es ingenuo considerar,

Se suponía que el ataque con misiles en Donetsk por parte de Tochka-U era "evidencia de genocidio por parte de Ucrania". De acuerdo con una serie de signos y una serie de hechos independientes en esta tragedia, se puede afirmar con casi total certeza que no fue Kiev quien estuvo detrás del lanzamiento. Pero por varias razones, no estoy mentalmente preparado para analizar esta historia en sus componentes; estoy seguro de que otros expertos pueden hacerlo sin dificultad. Comprender este ataque con misiles ayudará a comprender las perspectivas futuras con el riesgo de ataques terroristas.

En un tema puramente militar, intentaré ser lo más conciso posible: las fuerzas y los medios existentes no son suficientes ni siquiera teóricamente para tomar el control no solo de Ucrania, sino incluso de ciudades clave. Las fuerzas no son suficientes ni siquiera para un cerco completo, y más aún para un asalto. Al mismo tiempo, incluso ahora, la imagen de la información se está volviendo, en lenguaje técnico, extremadamente inaceptable.
Rusia tiene armas que aún no han usado el poder, pero hay problemas con el uso.


Un ataque nuclear local no resolverá el problema militar, pero agregará problemas. Puede intentar asustar antes de usar un golpe de este tipo, pero después de aplicarlo existen riesgos tremendos. Y aunque la situación ahora está en algún lugar más allá del alcance de la lógica y el sentido común, todavía espero que no se hagan cosas completamente estúpidas.


Ataque nuclear a gran escala. Incluso si asumimos que es técnicamente posible, que todos los eslabones de la cadena ejecutan todas las órdenes (ya no creo en esto), sigue sin tener sentido. Tal golpe cubrirá a todos. Y también caeremos muy bien.

Cargas superpoderosas no nucleares. Nuevamente, el principal problema es que esta guerra no es una guerra de principios y mediados del siglo pasado con una línea continua de áreas fortificadas. ¿A quién golpear? ¿Por Kiev? La onda expansiva de tales explosiones, junto con las casas, destruirá la neutralidad de todos los demás países (India, China, el mundo árabe, América Latina) hacia nosotros. Y tendrá que disparar "seguro", teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que la defensa aérea de Ucrania bien puede derribar parte (no se sabe cuál) de los cargos disparados, y "disparar y no volar" es el borrado de nuestra reputación militar a cero. Y si le das muchas veces más potencia al lanzamiento y todos volarán, entonces es hora de empezar a buscar justificaciones para el término "genocidio" al menos para el usuario interno. Pero aquí creo más en un intento de "golpear la intimidación" que en un ataque a Kiev en un intento de borrarlo.


Por supuesto, existen los mismos "Solntsepeki", pero hay matices con ellos. La TCC es una máquina vulnerable, tendrá que ser custodiada por grandes fuerzas. En Siria, tuvo lugar un incidente desagradable con la derrota de la TOS: la detonación es suficiente para destruir su propia retaguardia y todos los que la cubren. Lo comprobamos, eso es suficiente. Y el "Solntsepeki" aún debe ser llevado a Kiev, arriesgándose a convertir toda la columna en polvo después de un solo golpe exitoso. Un ataque masivo de UAV, una salva de artillería solitaria, una emboscada, un golpe en un vehículo específico, y el resultado será grandilocuentemente negativo.

Todo esto nos obliga a buscar otras soluciones. En este sentido, Mariupol se está convirtiendo en un campo para una "demostración de fuerza e intimidación", con la esperanza de que en otras ciudades este ejemplo se perciba como una necesidad de huir o rendirse. Los efectos secundarios son visibles a simple vista: el desempolvado de una gran ciudad plantea interrogantes incluso en el público interno. Aquí, lo que se llama un "ataque terrorista nazi" podría llamar mucho la atención.

Además, el "ataque terrorista nazi" (ahora estoy usando un vocabulario de trabajo y no estoy dando mis evaluaciones) permite justificar una estadía mucho más prolongada de las tropas rusas en el territorio de Ucrania y una posible retirada (voluntaria, forzada) puede estar cubierto por la amenaza de "ataques terroristas nazis" en respuesta a la eliminación del control ruso. Sí, y hay una razón para tomar el control de la infraestructura crítica: esto ya es un tema de negociación en negociaciones futuras.


El tema más cínico es un posible "ataque terrorista nazi" en Rusia. Es aquí donde el FSB es la parte más desinteresada en esto. Primero, la desestabilización de la situación puede anular fácilmente la "psicosis de movilización". En segundo lugar, en cualquier caso, la tarea del FSB es evitar que esto suceda, por lo que un ataque terrorista de este tipo en las últimas etapas de la guerra pone al Servicio en el blanco de críticas internas, con la búsqueda obligada de los perpetradores. Si el Reichstag fuera a tiempo parcial el depósito central de pólvora, en los años 30 del siglo pasado difícilmente se habría incendiado. En este sentido, todo nuestro país es un gran almacén de pólvora, y las imitaciones no funcionan mucho ahora (el límite se agotó con éxito antes del inicio de la operación).

Esto no niega el hecho de que además del FSB (está muy de moda colgarnos a todos los perros), existen otros servicios y departamentos. Nosotros, incluso entre la parte condicionalmente civil, tenemos suficientes cabezas quemadas que, en aras del buen objetivo de la guerra, todo el país bien podría intentar "empujar" la trama de los hechos; sería bueno seguirlos. Pero en algunos servicios pueden pensar en términos militares (a los que pertenecen estos servicios), y esta es su propia lógica. Y tal desarrollo de la trama podría parecerles muy ventajoso.

Al mismo tiempo, observamos un anhelo de violencia en la sociedad. La violencia engendra violencia, la espiral se desenrolla. Y en términos de una combinación de factores, los riesgos de ataques terroristas están alcanzando un nuevo nivel, tanto para Ucrania como para Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, los ataques terroristas en el territorio de Ucrania pueden ser un intento de "presionar a Occidente" o esconderse detrás de desastres provocados por el hombre. La lógica es simple: habrá un argumento para presionar a Occidente, que "cuanto más larga sea la resistencia de Kiev, mayores serán los riesgos para todos". Pero aquí puede obtener una reacción categóricamente dura, cuyas verdaderas razones explicaré a continuación.

Ahora Rusia ha perdido las acciones previstas. Se socava la jerarquía de las decisiones, se priva al modelo conductual "Hagámoslo así..." del necesario nivel de análisis crítico y de oposición. Se ha añadido aventurerismo donde no debería estar ni siquiera en teoría.

Ahora - aspectos más importantes de la fase de planificación de la guerra. Nuestro problema (no solo a nivel del FSB, sino también a nivel de Rusia) resultó ser que Ucrania era percibida como "la misma Rusia, justo bajo el peso de las narrativas estadounidenses". Y se formaron acercamientos "como a Rusia". Ahora podemos afirmar que estamos tratando con un país mentalmente completamente diferente, por lo que todos los planes iniciales solo por este motivo se pueden tirar al horno. Hay más de una razón, por cierto.

En Rusia, el papel del ala del poder es grandioso. Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, el FSB (con todas nuestras desventajas) sigue siendo una base poderosa que controla todo. Y la confianza de que todo es igual con la SBU en Ucrania fue demasiado costosa.

Según el plan inicial, con el derrocamiento del régimen pro-occidental y la llegada al poder de las fuerzas pro-rusas, apareció un marcador clave: una reacción a las acciones preparatorias del Departamento para la Protección del Estado Nacional de la SBU. Teniendo en cuenta que la SBU ahora está trabajando bajo el estricto control y la tutoría de los estadounidenses (y yo mismo no tengo dudas al respecto), también entendimos que bien podrían tener algunas cartas de triunfo. En términos de guerras de información, ahora se han elevado a un nivel desagradablemente alto: consideramos que esta dirección (como el ala de poder, que ha estado en práctica constante durante muchos años) es impactante. Pero, por otro lado, era difícil imaginar una brecha colosal en el nivel de los diferentes departamentos.

Su departamento para la protección del estado nacional es un análogo de nuestro Servicio para la Protección del Orden Constitucional y la Lucha contra el Terrorismo (Dvoika), por lo que esperábamos de ellos la principal oposición a nuestros planes. Según todos los indicios, resultó (otros eventos lo confirmaron al 100%) que este departamento de la SBU actuó de manera tan primitiva y mediocre que no podría haber amenazas significativas para nuestros planes. Aquí, creo, cometimos un gran error de cálculo, extrapolando el nivel de este departamento al sistema de seguridad de Ucrania en su conjunto. Y este error de cálculo se superpuso al segundo: asumimos que, en términos del nivel de influencia en los procesos dentro del país, el SBU juega el mismo papel que el FSB en Rusia. Y si recordamos también el error de cálculo de la dirigencia política con su apuesta por figuras individuales (que aún entonces no tenían autoridad, y ahora se dieron a la fuga), el resultado comienza a leerse de inmediato. Agreguemos a la pila la situación con "agentes masivos confiables en Ucrania": eso, en general, es el panorama completo.

Pero el SBU involucró completamente al ala del poder y a los trabajadores de la información. En general, aquí sabíamos en parte de dónde vendría el problema, por lo que las unidades de operaciones de información de Ucrania (tanto de la industria de defensa como de SBU) recibieron sus golpes, incluidos los físicos. Pero el efecto no se logró aquí: ante tal ataque de información de Ucrania sobre nosotros, resultaron ser inconmensurablemente mejores que nosotros sobre ellos. Por un lado, inmediatamente crearon un telón de fondo para la cobertura de la operación a su favor, dando forma a la actitud de los ucranianos ante lo que está sucediendo, como una guerra patriótica. En los primeros días, no se tomaron contramedidas en nuestro país, en gran parte por el secretismo del principio, y en gran parte porque al principio pensaron en concentrarse en explicar la necesidad de dejar de resistir.

Por otro lado, la guerra de la información es una guerra puramente ofensiva, donde no hay lugar para la defensa. Los trabajadores de la información ucranianos simplemente irrumpieron en nuestro territorio: una manifestación de prisioneros, sus llamadas a sus padres: en el contexto de los intentos de eliminar nuestra información oficial de la audiencia rusa, recibimos un dominio total de la información "extranjera". En cuanto a la información, estamos sufriendo una derrota, que en los primeros tiempos fue un completo descalabro.

Falsificaciones, bellas leyendas motivadoras, relleno, desinformación, fragmentos de información muy real de los campos de batalla (no permitimos que este tipo de aire saliera al aire en absoluto): aquí es donde aparentemente el entrenamiento estadounidense dio los mejores resultados. Bueno, aquí sumamos el inesperado comportamiento de Zelensky, para el que nadie estaba preparado. Su imagen de drogadicto y comediante (nos enfocamos en esto) en el contexto de su presentación en los medios jugó una broma cruel con Rusia debido a la disonancia de imagen y comportamiento. La situación se remató por el hecho de que no teníamos una respuesta simétrica: V. Putin, manteniendo su distancia del círculo más cercano, se veía mucho peor para cualquier observador externo que Zelensky, y no teníamos nuestras propias figuras carismáticas para contrarrestar. la transmisión constante de cifras ucranianas.

En los últimos días, Rusia ha estado construyendo su propio modelo de comportamiento de los medios, pero, en primer lugar, llegaron tarde y, en segundo lugar, en el campo de los medios, es, por definición, más difícil para nosotros contra los profesionales del espectáculo. Incomparable.
Y la sorpresa clave: Ucrania resultó ser de control centralizado, todas las decisiones militares estaban completamente a merced de los militares (sin tareas políticas). Lo mismo sucedió con las autoridades regionales, que flexibilizaron enormemente la gestión operativa. Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que la batalla de la información se perdió, para los ucranianos esta guerra se convirtió en una guerra doméstica, destruyendo por completo los planes para el formato de operación especial.

El mundo occidental ha capturado tanto la imagen de Ucrania que ni un solo político serio podrá hablar con un intento de presionar a Ucrania (no hace mucho tiempo). E incluso en los intentos de negociar con Zelensky, tendrán miedo de presionarlo: la declaración pública de Zelensky sobre tal llamado a la rendición reducirá la calificación de cualquier político occidental. Como resultado, el trabajo a largo plazo y bastante exitoso con el estrato político de los países occidentales leales a Rusia se arruinó por un golpe asimétrico. Agreguemos aquí la prohibición de transmitir un punto de vista puramente ruso, eso es todo, hasta que no haya nada con qué responder.

¿Los ataques terroristas cambiarán radicalmente la situación? No. Pero al mismo tiempo, considero que su riesgo es lo más alto posible. Incluso en Rusia. O - especialmente en Rusia. ¿Estoy seguro de que el FSB no emprenderá un ataque terrorista a gran escala contra su propia población? Confío no solo en esto, sino también en el hecho de que profesionalmente y al máximo evitarán todos esos ataques terroristas. ¿Puede otra de nuestras agencias especiales asumir tal tarea con un enfoque puramente militar? Sí. ¿Hay fuerzas en Rusia, además del Estado Mayor, que puedan considerar tal escenario? Sí, pero enumerarlos es como adivinar sobre los posos del café, y el hecho de enumerarlos sonará como una acusación infundada de mi parte.

Breve valoración de la situación en su conjunto: ........‍♂".


Agregaré de mí mismo. Los servicios especiales jugaron y mintieron. La guerra debe terminar lo antes posible sin ninguna condición. 











Wind of change: риски террористической угрозы возрастают. Письмо 17.03.22


Дата: 17 марта 2022 г. 0..:… Тема: Расклады Кому: Гулагу-нет Официальный канал <____\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\@gmail.com> "Владим...



gulagu.net


----------



## trancos123 (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están atacando Liviv en el oeste con misiles, 6 muertos
> 
> se ven que los sobran los misiles a los orcos
> 
> ...



Misiles para masacrar civiles les sobran a los rusos, pero las líneas de aprovisionamiento de los ucranianos siguen funcionando bien, para eso no hay?  Esta guerra es bastante extraña


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, aunque hay cosas interesantes
> Cartas del FSB
> Viento de cambio: los riesgos de una amenaza terrorista están aumentando. Carta 17.03.22
> 
> ...



No necesitan ataques terroristas de falsa bandera porque no hay oposición alguna dentro de Rusia a la invasión de Ucrania. Tampoco necesitan una movilización nacional porque las tropas que pudieran reunir por esa vía serían carne de cañon, imposibles de instruir adecuadamente para ser útiles en el campo de batalla en un tiempo razonable. 

Por poner un ejemplo, una tripulación carrista requiere de un año de instrucción mínimo, y cuando estuvieran listos probablemente solo dispondrían de algunos t-72 rescatados del olvido.


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No necesitan ataques terroristas de falsa bandera porque no hay oposición alguna dentro de Rusia a la invasión de Ucrania. Tampoco necesitan una movilización nacional porque las tropas que pudieran reunir por esa vía serían carne de cañon, imposibles de instruir adecuadamente para ser útiles en el campo de batalla en un tiempo razonable.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo, una tripulación carrista requiere de un año de instrucción mínimo, y cuando estuvieran listos probablemente solo dispondrían de algunos t-72 rescatados del olvido.




Los ataques de falsa bandera son para justificar ante su ciudadanía el uso de armas químicas o nucleares en Ucrania. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Jikme (18 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Misiles para masacrar civiles les sobran a los rusos, pero las líneas de aprovisionamiento de los ucranianos siguen funcionando bien, para eso no hay?  Esta guerra es bastante extraña



Esas casas estaban al lado de unas vías férreas que probablemente es lo que querían atacar, las armas de precisión ultraprecisa rusas luciendose una vez más.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza.
> 
> Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.



Artillería de 5 a 40 Km más o menos, los Switchblade similar, al menos los 600.


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Te guste o no, Estados Unidos es el líder del mundo libre. Lo que es muy triste es que en Europa estemos a estas alturas de la película con las tonterías de siempre. Los americanos lo saben que somos muy necios y muy hipócritas, y que todavía anteponemos nuestros pequeños nacionalismos a la idea de una Europa grande y fuerte....el Brexit ha sido por algo...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Pyotr Bañov ha vuelto, y cagando propaganda rusa, como de costumbre:


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Que idea más genial, nos vamos todos de batucada a la plaza roja, nos fumamos unos porritos con Putin y todo arreglado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

El mas sádico y nazi batallón ukro vuelve de la mano de CIAlensky


Zelensky ha liberado a los miembros del Batallón Tornado en para que se unan al campo de batalla Según la diputada, durante la detención de los comandantes del batallón “Tornado”, les fueron incautados sus teléfonos y se les encontraron videos de violación. En particular, un video en uno de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LOS QUE DEFIENDEN LOS NAZIS PEDERASTAS PSICOPATAS EN UCRANIA

ES POR QUE SON TAMBIEN TARADOS PEDERASTAS TRALLADOS DE LA PUTA CABEZA

POR ESO HACEN PIñA






El mas sádico y nazi batallón ukro vuelve de la mano de CIAlensky


Zelensky ha liberado a los miembros del Batallón Tornado en para que se unan al campo de batalla Según la diputada, durante la detención de los comandantes del batallón “Tornado”, les fueron incautados sus teléfonos y se les encontraron videos de violación. En particular, un video en uno de los...




www.burbuja.info





*Rape, Torture, Robbery: Victim Testimonies Against Ukrainian Tornado Battalion (ENG SUBS)*

1 month ago

Tanya Chornovil, even though a schizophrenic, suddenly realised she had to change shoes on the go. Maidan’s activist who briefly served in the “Aidar” battalion, accused her former brothers in arms of sadism and torture.

According to deputy, during the arrest of the commanders of the “Tornado” battalion, their phones were seized and videos of rape were found on them. In particular, a video on one of the phones shows how non-humans from volunteer battalions raped a six-month-old baby. One more time, I focus your attention: Chornovil made this recognition pubic on the TV channel “112 Ukraine”, and not on social networks or personal correspondence.
“When the commanders of Tornado were arrested, their mobile phones were seized. And a horrible video was on these phones. A really horrible video that is now part of the case materials. It is a video of different sexual orgies and rapes. I can even say that even babies are present in it. I understand it in the way that the mother of this infant was forced to do it under the threat of death of her child. There were also rapes of underage girls,” said the activist of Maidan. According to her, ” they are animals, not human beings”. However, Tanya forgot that these same animals under her orders and under her oversight during the days of the revolution went to storm the office of the Party of Regions (PoR), where the technical assistant of the PoR was beaten to death with metal poles, when the building was set on fire and members of the battalion openly mocked secretaries, tearing off their gold chains and earrings. At this time, Chornovil set these “animals” as an example to all and called them patriots and freedom fighters of the nation. But strangely, “tornado” members, when they added the rape of babies to their arson and deliberate murders, for some reason, the mistress of Pashinsky was knocked off balance.
READ: Who Killed Motorola? Unexpected Evidence Casts Shadow on the Ukrainian Security Council
Also the “seeker of Yanukovych’s “Golden Loaf” strongly mowed down a military strategist – hero of Ilovaisk Semen Semenchenko – who supported the rapists of children during the trial and demanded the liberation of pervert-heroes by burning tires near the Obolon’s “temple of justice” building. “And I understand why he does it. He knows that in our information space all he will say will be spreaded. And that the truth is, regrettably, will not. Semenchenko cares exclusively about his own PR. He knows that whatever animals he protects, it will be on his side. Here… Semenchenko has to carry responsibility. I believe that this is the last straw, he will go to jail,” summed up the MP.
It seems like Chornovil and others “Maidan animals” like her decided to sink yesterday’s defenders of the Motherland from “Putin’s hordes” – in order to avoid their own responsibility crimes. Because those who doesn’t wear pots on their heads, remember very well how Chernovols, Pashinskys and Parubys, directly from the Maidan, sent “to the front” battalions of sadists, murderers, perverts, and drug addicts, being released from prison and armed by the Turchynov’s regime, which at this moment, had the position of President and speaker. It is obvious that the public release and recognition by “brothers in arms” of atrocities by “Tornado” will further “intensify” the wish of the residents of Donbass to return to the “Unified Ukraine”, where they will be met by “sadists”, “cannibals”, and “executioners”, which are the call signs of volunteers who fought in the ATO zone.
_And here they are: _





























_Today, Ukraine is obliged to condemn her “heroes”, because it became impossible to further hide their atrocious crimes, which are already printed in the Russian white book, waiting for the Ukrainian Nuremberg. Ukraine, in the face of “Patriach of Kiev and all Rus-Ukraine” Filaret, even awarded them a medal for “sacrifice and love for Ukraine”. As you can see, the church itself gave its benediction for rape and other atrocities.
The most ardent Ukrainian Maidan investigator, which yesterday supported Tornado and other battalions, today urgently tried to distance herself from them. The Ukrainian court released the video of closed trial proceedings, pretending to protect public morals.
The Ukrainian revolution continues to devour their children.`
This is what the US and EU have supported in Ukraine since the beginning of the war in Donbass:
– Torture
– Rape
– Robbery_
Europeans can look forward to meeting this after Brussels validates the visa-free regime.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso


Ahora podría estar en cualquier guardería española. ¿A que mola? O en Mallorca. 20 euros...




www.burbuja.info







*NIñOS NAZIS Y CUCHILLOS

QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL*














__





Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

*EL REGIMEN ZIONISTA NAZI PEDO SATANICO DE UCRANIA*

*TODO VA DE SADOMASOQUISMO GAY LGTB TRAFICO NIñOS SADISMO Y DELICUENCIA *

CAMPAMENTO MILITAR PARA FORMAR NIñOS NAZIS DE AZOB


ESTA PAGADO POR PEDERASTAS ZIONISTAS CON PREFERENCIA POR MENORES RUBIOS Y CON TODA CLASE DE TARAS PARASITICAS SADOMASOQUITAS


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Hay comentarios por internet que intentó renunciar y no la dejaron hacerlo..
"Los fabricantes rusos deberán buscar nuevos socios, logística o cambiar a la producción de productos de generaciones anteriores" 


*Rusia enfrenta agitación económica, dos años para volver a la meta de inflación - Nabiullina*


La economía de Rusia no puede sobrevivir indefinidamente con sus reservas financieras y tendrá que transformarse para hacer frente al impacto de las sanciones internacionales, dijo el lunes la gobernadora del Banco Central, Elvira Nabiullina.

En su discurso más significativo desde que Rusia envió sus fuerzas a Ucrania el 24 de febrero, Nabiullina dijo que tomaría hasta 2024 para que la inflación volviera a su objetivo del 4%.

“El periodo en el que la economía puede vivir de reservas es finito. Y ya en el segundo y tercer trimestre entraremos en un periodo de transformación estructural y de búsqueda de nuevos modelos de negocio”, dijo.


Las sanciones habían afectado principalmente al mercado financiero, "pero ahora comenzarán a afectar cada vez más a la economía", dijo.

“Los principales problemas estarán asociados a las restricciones a la importación y logística del comercio exterior, y en el futuro a las restricciones a la exportación”.

Dijo que las empresas rusas tendrían que adaptarse.

"Los fabricantes rusos deberán buscar nuevos socios, logística o cambiar a la producción de productos de generaciones anteriores", dijo.


Los exportadores deberán buscar nuevos socios y arreglos logísticos y "todo esto llevará tiempo", dijo Nabiullina.

Describió varias medidas para ayudar a la economía a adaptarse.

El banco central estaba considerando flexibilizar la venta de ganancias de divisas por parte de los exportadores, dijo, y también estaba probando la emisión de rublos digitales para permitir a los rusos realizar transferencias entre billeteras digitales.

Las operaciones piloto asociadas con ese proyecto se planearon en la segunda mitad del año, dijo.


El banco central ruso más que duplicó su tasa de interés clave al 20 % cuando se impusieron las sanciones internacionales, pero luego la redujo este mes al 17 %, lo que indica un entorno económico desafiante y una desaceleración de la inflación









Russia flags further rate cut, more budget spending


Russia on Monday flagged a likely further cut in interest rates and more budget spending to help the economy adapt to biting western sanctions as it heads for its deepest contraction since 1994.




www.reuters.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Te guste o no, Estados Unidos es el líder del mundo libre. Lo que es muy triste es que en Europa estemos a estas alturas de la película con las tonterías de siempre. Los americanos lo saben que somos muy necios y muy hipócritas, y que todavía anteponemos nuestros pequeños nacionalismos a la idea de una Europa grande y fuerte....el Brexit ha sido por algo...



Vaya, al final es usted un globalista fanático. 
Pequeños nacionalismos, sí, eso que tanto fastidia al globalismo. Pero claro, hay nacionalismos, y nacionalismos, no todos són iguales, ¿verdad?. El nacionalismo de pega ucraniano, lo mismo que el catalán o el vasco, són nacionalismos sanos. Curiosamente todos fomentados por la OTAN y sus jefazos de la FED.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

Qué puto asco da la UE, EEUU y Soros... luego cuento de qué hablo

Qué puta pena estar entre esa basura y la basura del Kremlin


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Lviv en este momento. Varios misiles guiados volaron hacia la ciudad, que, como se dijo, originalmente estaban dirigidos a Ivano-Frankivsk, pero cambiaron de dirección en el último momento. Seis personas murieron.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Te guste o no, Estados Unidos es el líder del mundo libre.



No hay ningún mundo libre, no flipes


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, al final es usted un globalista fanático.
> Pequeños nacionalismos, sí, eso que tanto fastidia al globalismo. Pero claro, hay nacionalismos, y nacionalismos, no todos són iguales, ¿verdad?. El nacionalismo de pega ucraniano, lo mismo que el catalán o el vasco, són nacionalismos sanos. Curiosamente todos fomentados por la OTAN y sus jefazos de la FED.



Sí, pero tú caes luego en ir a abrazar al que percibes como enemigo de ese globalismo, que es el Kremlin y que lo único que es, igual que Pekín, es otro globalismo

Los fans de Baldomera la Putona no caeis en la puta vida que sólo estáis apoyando un "quítate tú para ponerme yo", mucho mejor en unas cosas y muchísimo peor en otras

Lo siento amigo, me cae ud bien, estas cosas hay que decirlas


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vamos a ver cómo sale la jugada ucra. Ya la está viendo todo el mundo:



Venga, por favor chusky, que luego os cachondeaís de los demás cuando ponemos mapitas con flechas. Vaya PACORRADA que acabas de cagar, macho.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay comentarios por internet que intentó renunciar y no la dejaron hacerlo..
> "Los fabricantes rusos deberán buscar nuevos socios, logística o cambiar a la producción de productos de generaciones anteriores"
> 
> 
> ...



Los fabricantes rusos deberán buscar nuevos socios, logística o cambiar a la producción de productos de generaciones anteriores", dijo.


Alguien sabe que producían los rusos en generaciones anteriores? 
Es como decirle a Samsung, vais a tener que volver a fabricar tv de tubo.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Video largo del paramédico héroe.


----------



## Limón (18 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Tirar la bomba en una zona no poblada no habría hecho capitular a Japón. El emperador sólo doblegó después de la segunda, ni siquiera se rindieron con ls de Hiroshima. Y lo que la mayoría de gente no sabe es que el ejercito quiso dar un golpe de estado y derrocar al emperador (que se consideraba una divinidad) porque les pareció una afrenta rendirse.
> 
> Las bombas de Hiroshima y, sobre todo la de Nagasaki que es la que conduce a la rendición salvaron, quizá, la vida de 30 millones de japoneses. Porque otra cosa que la gente no sabe es que Rusia le había declarado la guerra a Japón sólo unas semanas antes de las bombas, y ya se sabe como entraban los rusos a los paises que invadían.



En realidad no se rindieron por las bombas nucleares, sino por la declaracion de guerra sovietica y la ofensiva que amenazaba con destruir sus fuerzas en toda Asia.
Se dieron cuenta de que estaba todo perdido y que la resistencia era inutil, si no, esa gente no se hubiera rendido.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

EJTE EJ EL NIVEL HIPERSONICO RUSKIY


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Sí, pero tú caes luego en ir a abrazar al que percibes como enemigo de ese globalismo, que es el Kremlin y que lo único que es, igual que Pekín, es otro globalismo
> 
> Los fans de Baldomera la Putona no caeis en la puta vida que sólo estáis apoyando un "quítate tú para ponerme yo", mucho mejor en unas cosas y muchísimo peor en otras
> 
> Lo siento amigo, me cae ud bien, estas cosas hay que decirlas



Precisamente por eso no es "otro globalismo" y se convierte en bloque, pasamos de globalismo hegemónico a mundo de bloques, es diferente. Volvemos a 1989, que es algo muy positivo y obligará a las élites a ir abandonando muchas de sus nefastas "agendas". Todavía no sois conscientes del bien que ha hecho Putin al mundo poniendo los cojones encima de la mesa.


----------



## Limón (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Están atacando Liviv en el oeste con misiles, 6 muertos
> 
> se ven que los sobran los misiles a los orcos
> 
> ...



Eso es simplemente un ataque terrorista con el animo de asesinar civiles a ver si baja la moral de los Ucranianos.
Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para defender a los rusos, menudos canallas de mierda.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

. El gran ataque de Rusia en Donbas podría no ocurrir: el Kremlin comenzó a pensar realmente y teme un posible fracaso en Donbas. (Hilo de analisis interesante)


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Abr 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


>




clqramente gente de vox segun la secta y su ejperto en nada maestre


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

NAZIS JUDIOS SADOMASOQUITAS PSICOPATAS Y CUARTOS OSCUROS

LA LINEA QUE UNE TODOS LOS PUNTOS DE LOS DEFENSORES DEL REGIMEN GOLPISTA DE KIEV

PASANDO POR EL TRAFICO DE MENORES UCRANIANOS 



​


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



luego hay que tener en cuenta las radiaciones posteriores, que de esto no comentan nada.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028898



los espasmos de la gente en Siria en realidad eran epilepsias, irrelevante desde el punto de vista quimico.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Este es tonto. 

Una táctica en un aeródromo, alcanza a los aviones y a cuantas? 1000 personas. 
Una táctica en una ciudad de 2,8 millones de personas, a cuantas afecta?


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No hay ningún mundo libre, no flipes



Vete al mundo no libre unos días y verás la abismal diferencia. Poco viajado está el foro.


----------



## Chaini (18 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, la cuenta de Telegram de Azov no tiene movimiento desde el jueves. Nada, me temo que no hayan sobrevivido. la de Twitter parece que no la llevan ellos personalmente


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los fabricantes rusos deberán buscar nuevos socios, logística o cambiar a la producción de productos de generaciones anteriores", dijo.
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe que producían los rusos en generaciones anteriores?
> Es como decirle a Samsung, vais a tener que volver a fabricar tv de tubo.



Antes reflotan el Moskva que fabrican nada medianamente decente. El otro día salia uno de aeroflot diciendo que para el 2023 tendrían un avión 100% made in Russia. Cuando el actual lleva hasta los motores occidentales


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Antes reflotan el Moskva que fabrican nada medianamente decente. El otro día salia uno de aeroflot diciendo que para el 2023 tendrían un avión 100% made in Russia. Cuando el actual lleva hasta los motores occidentales



Si antes no se lo "levantan" otros...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> EJTE EJ EL NIVEL HIPERSONICO RUSKIY



Pero si los comunistas solo tienen un dios y se llama Stalin.


----------



## El cogorzas (18 Abr 2022)

Excelente análisis del origen del poder de los siloviki en español.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> . El gran ataque de Rusia en Donbas podría no ocurrir: el Kremlin comenzó a pensar realmente y teme un posible fracaso en Donbas. (Hilo de analisis interesante)



Yago del Canal Cosas Militares dice que sí, yo no lo veo


----------



## ELVR (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si es el Moscú , se le ve bastante escorado
> 
> La información con fotos nocturnas del crucero Moskva se confirma provisionalmente. También apareció un video del momento en que se remolcó el crucero siniestrado.



Jo#er con la put... tormenta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si antes no se lo "levantan" otros...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Hombre no vas a dejar 2 reactores del kursk a 100 metros en la entrada de tu puerto militar


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Antes reflotan el Moskva que fabrican nada medianamente decente. El otro día salia uno de aeroflot diciendo que para el 2023 tendrían un avión 100% made in Russia. Cuando el actual lleva hasta los motores occidentales



Bueno han hecho motores rusos, los han certificado hace unos meses. El tema es si eran para desfiles, o son reales. Pero me da que Aeroflot termina usando el avión chino competencia del ruso antes que el hecho en Rusia.


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> EJTE EJ EL NIVEL HIPERSONICO RUSKIY



el eje del mal son 190 países de 198


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

esto en Moscú
*Alcalde de Moscú dice que 200.000 empleos en riesgo en la ciudad a medida que las empresas occidentales se van*

Unas 200.000 personas corren el riesgo de perder sus empleos en la capital rusa porque las empresas occidentales han suspendido sus operaciones por la invasión de Ucrania, dijo el alcalde de Moscú, Sergei Sobyanin, el 18 de abril.

Las autoridades aprobaron la semana pasada un programa de 41 millones de dólares para apoyar el empleo en Moscú proporcionando capacitación y "trabajo socialmente importante" temporal, escribió Sobyanin en su blog.

Cientos de empresas, principalmente occidentales, han dicho que suspendían sus operaciones en Rusia después de que Occidente anunciara una serie de sanciones paralizantes contra Moscú por su guerra no provocada en Ucrania.

Sobyanin dijo que el programa recién aprobado planea apoyar a más de 58.000 personas que han perdido sus empleos en empresas extranjeras. Alrededor de 12.500 de ellos se reciclarán, agregó el alcalde.

Dijo que a las personas que se encuentran entre trabajos se les ofrecerá participar en proyectos de obras públicas en varias organizaciones de la ciudad, parques y otros lugares.

Los expertos predicen que el peor impacto económico de las sanciones occidentales aún está por llegar y esperan que Rusia se sumerja en una profunda recesión.









Moscow Mayor Says 200,000 Jobs At Risk In City As Western Companies Leave


Some 200,000 people risk losing their jobs in the Russian capital because Western companies have suspended operations over the invasion of Ukraine, Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin said on April 18.




www.rferl.org


----------



## machinaexdeus (18 Abr 2022)

Los silos del sistema de misiles S-300F están reventados y la cubierta se ha hundido. Como si los 4 del lado de estribor hubiesen explotado llevándose las compuertas por delante.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Muy interesante los que publica
The Guardian, da mucha información.

Confirma lo que yo decía ayer, no está claro que hayan muerto todos los del barco, por el análisis de los botes salvavidas.

*'Películas y fotos parecen mostrar al crucero ruso Moskva poco antes de hundirse*
Las imágenes y el video, *que no han sido confirmados de forma independiente,* muestran una columna de humo negro que se eleva desde una embarcación muy dañada








Andrew Roth corresponsal en Moscú
lun 18 abr 2022

Han surgido fotos y un video que pretenden mostrar el crucero ruso Moskva poco antes de que el barco se hundiera en el Mar Negro.
En las imágenes, que no han sido confirmadas de forma independiente, se ve una columna de humo negro que se eleva desde el Moskva gravemente dañado, que se informó que fue alcanzado por un ataque con misiles ucranianos la semana pasada

*Las imágenes muestran que los botes salvavidas del barco se han desplegado y no hay marineros visibles en la cubierta, lo que sugiere que el barco puede haber sido abandonado*. En las imágenes, el Moskva se inclina hacia babor mientras dos mangueras contra incendios disparan chorros de agua al aire.

*Un video de tres segundos filmado desde un barco cercano parece mostrar un remolcador de rescate acercándose al Moskva en llamas. La breve grabación termina abruptamente cuando un hombre cercano grita: "¿Qué diablos estás haciendo?"

Varios analistas militares consultados por The Guardian dijeron que las imágenes parecían compatibles con Moskva, pero que las fotografías requerirían una confirmación independiente. *Se desconoce la fuente de las fotos y el video y los investigadores de Osint lo trajeron por primera vez a la atención del público después de la guerra rusa en Ucrania


*Creo que el video es real. Lo que vemos forma, tamaño. Es el Moskva”, dijo a The Guardian Yörük Işık, un periodista y experto observador de barcos* que fotografía los buques de guerra rusos que viajan por el Bósforo.

Dijo que creía que al menos una de las fotografías fue tomada desde un remolcador de rescate del Proyecto 22870, del cual se cree que Rusia tiene dos en el Mar Negro. El Moskva estaba siendo remolcado hacia el puerto de Sebastopol cuando se hundió, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. “Estos remolcadores siempre están alrededor de lo que sea que estén involucrados los otros buques de guerra”, dijo en un mensaje.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado muy poca información sobre cómo se hundió el barco, alegando que el daño al barco se produjo en un accidente a bordo. El gobierno ucraniano, junto con funcionarios de inteligencia occidentales, dicen que el barco fue alcanzado por varios misiles antibuque ucranianos.

*HI Sutton, analista naval y autor, escribió que “el daño no descarta un ataque con misiles, y sigue siendo la causa probable. Las posibles marcas de pinchazos en el costado del casco son visibles debajo de donde está el fuego. Pero estos necesitarían un examen más detenido para confirmar si fueron causados por misiles o simplemente son daños por fuego”.*


El gobierno ruso afirma que el barco se hundió en “mares tormentosos” mientras era remolcado al puerto de Sebastopol. Pero la ubicación del fuego podría sugerir que alcanzó los misiles antibuque o antiaéreos, provocando una “explosión catastrófica”, escribió Sutton. Anteriormente había habido informes de medios no confirmados de una gran explosión a bordo del barco


El gobierno ruso tampoco ha confirmado ninguna información sobre la cantidad de víctimas del incidente, y solo ha publicado un breve video de la reunión de los altos mandos de la Armada rusa con algunos miembros de la tripulación.

*La ausencia de botes salvavidas a bordo sugeriría que un número considerable de tripulantes podría haber sido rescatado*.

“*Todos los botes de las balsas salvavidas de popa han sido desechados, aunque uno permanece en la cubierta de popa”, escribió Sutton. "Esto sugiere que la tripulación ya ha abandonado el barco en este punto".*

Pero otros *informes publicados el lunes en medios independientes rusos sugieren que hasta 200 marineros podrían haber resultado heridos en el ataque al barco. *Se informó que el barco tenía alrededor de 500 tripulantes a bordo.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

El crucero Moskva poco antes de hundirse. Las fotos fueron tomadas desde el barco turco que salvó a 54 personas. Las dos últimas fotos muestran la ausencia de balsas salvavidas aparentemente utilizadas por miembros del equipo de rescate. No está claro si había una tormenta en el momento del impacto del misil nocturno. No había tormenta en el momento de la inundación. No se ve remolque. No se sabe con certeza si los turcos salvaron a los marineros. Se desconoce el origen y autoría de la foto. 
























Short video from the crash of the cruiser Moskva #warinukraine #cruisermoskva - Avidi Technologies on LinkedIn


Short video from the crash of the cruiser Moskva #warinukraine #cruisermoskva #stopwar #stoprussianaggression #stopputin #helpukraine #closetheskyoverukraine...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El crucero Moskva poco antes de hundirse. Las fotos fueron tomadas desde el barco turco que salvó a 54 personas. Las dos últimas fotos muestran la ausencia de balsas salvavidas aparentemente utilizadas por miembros del equipo de rescate. No está claro si había una tormenta en el momento del impacto del misil nocturno. No había tormenta en el momento de la inundación. No se ve remolque. No se sabe con certeza si los turcos salvaron a los marineros. Se desconoce el origen y autoría de la foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sea un barco turco el que rescate, es sintomatico


----------



## Wein (18 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> luego hay que tener en cuenta las radiaciones posteriores, que de esto no comentan nada.



No hay radiación si se tira una atómica y explota en el aire. Por las experienciencas de Japon claro, no tenemos otro caso para comparar salvo las pruebas nucleares que sí dejaron radiación en Nevada o Islas Marshall o Palomares...


----------



## WasP (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> EJTE EJ EL NIVEL HIPERSONICO RUSKIY



Guerra Santa? Con eso salen? 

Si no justificamos la Yihad por qué deberíamos reeditar la justificación de las Cruzadas?

Se les va la olla, y tienen muy poco con lo que justificarse, así que recurren a Zeus. Eso en mi idioma es la definición de un cantamañanas de manual...


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yago del Canal Cosas Militares dice que sí, yo no lo veo



La ofensiva ya se está produciendo. Otra cosa es que está consiguiendo los éxitos de costumbre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

ya sonaba raro que el imperio pederasta con su maldad habitual permitiera un ultimatum de nada, claro habia gato encerrado, no pueden rendir la aceria. Siempre ponen ultimatums cuando y el coste para el orco de asaltarlo es demasiado elevado. En bucha no daban ultimatums, a la fosa e ya.



Camisa azul dijo:


> Esos laberintos subterráneos son propicios para ambientar un videojuego FPS que honre a esos héroes.


----------



## uberales (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028898



Hostia, Acojonante. Ni una mínima autocrítica... Normal que perdiera 178k€ en la bolsa de Moscú.


----------



## Chaini (18 Abr 2022)

Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje



*"A pesar de las abrumadoras fuerzas del enemigo AZOV contraataca
Continua la defensa de Mariupolm los combatientes de Azov lanzan un contraataque"*


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Más helos por tierra:


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Precisamente por eso no es "otro globalismo" y se convierte en bloque, pasamos de globalismo hegemónico a mundo de bloques, es diferente. Volvemos a 1989, que es algo muy positivo y obligará a las élites a ir abandonando muchas de sus nefastas "agendas". Todavía no sois conscientes del bien que ha hecho Putin al mundo poniendo los cojones encima de la mesa.



El Kremlin y Pekín tienen sus estrategias de control planetario, lo que no tienen es la capacidad de los EEUU


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Vete al mundo no libre unos días y verás la abismal diferencia. Poco viajado está el foro.



Lo conozco de sobras, nací en el Mundo No Libre jaja


----------



## uberales (18 Abr 2022)

Limón dijo:


> En realidad no se rindieron por las bombas nucleares, sino por la declaracion de guerra sovietica y la ofensiva que amenazaba con destruir sus fuerzas en toda Asia.
> Se dieron cuenta de que estaba todo perdido y que la resistencia era inutil, si no, esa gente no se hubiera rendido.



Claro, claro la declaración de guerra rusa... No haber perdido 160.000 con dos bombas. Si hubo esa declaración en el último momento, fue porque se podría sentar también Stalin en la mesa de rendición de Japón. Algo así como la declaración de guerra de España a Japón en el último de la segunda guerra mundial, que no fue más que para ganar puntos con USA. Se llama marketing de guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Este muchacho creo que coincide conmigo. Sí hay ofensiva en el Donbass pero no consiguen nada. Si no consiguieron nada cuando las tropas de élite aún estaban vivas, con los soldados vladimir de mierda que gastan ahora será peor.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los de la furgo roja los dejan como a un colador. He contado 10 bajas rusas ahí.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son unos valientes y punto


----------



## Limón (18 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Claro, claro la declaración de guerra rusa... No haber perdido 160.000 con dos bombas. Si hubo esa declaración en el último momento, fue porque se podría sentar también Stalin en la mesa de rendición de Japón. Algo así como la declaración de guerra de España a Japón en el último de la segunda guerra mundial, que no fue más que para ganar puntos con USA. Se llama marketing de guerra.



Qué va!
Tienen los de casus belli un podcast muy bueno.
Les metieron una hostia en 5 dias que les dejaron tiritando,.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Pedro Rublos está muy muy jodido porque los que no tenemos ni puta idea de cosas militares acertamos siempre mucho más que él.

Pedro, el truco es que no nos pagan por pensar de una manera determinada. De nada.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pedro Rublos está muy muy jodido porque los que no tenemos ni puta idea de cosas militares acertamos siempre mucho más que él.
> 
> Pedro, el truco es que no nos pagan por pensar de una manera determinada. De nada.



Es que tiene que ser muy duro ir de ejperto geoestratega y luego no dar ni una, mientras que otros que no escriben ni leen ni la cuarta parte de lo que haces tú sobre esos temas, aciertan más que tú. ¿A quién me recordará del foro?


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y ya lo de las libertades "burguesas" lo dejamos para otro día.



¿A qué te refieres? Cuenta, cuenta.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Lees los comentarios más valorados en el diario.es y te reconfortas, no pensaba yo que podría decir esto algún día. Realmente los últimos chalados abducidos por Putin están en Burbuja.


----------



## Chaini (18 Abr 2022)

Aqui se ha


Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Son unos valientes y punto



Claro que si, y hemos ganado a twitter por 5 minutos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEP Furgoneta del Misterio


----------



## asakopako (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028898



Jrandioso el referente estratega de los ruskimoris. Esto va para la firma


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva rusa camino de lo de siempre:


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

runrun cada vez más fuerte. 22 BTGs rusos en solfa.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo, Rusia 24 está caída en todo el mundo. A ver si están pasando cosas dentro de Rusia!



Da para peli, podríamos llamarla: "Goodbye Putin".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

acojonante, cuando un leon se enfrenta a una gacela al menos esta corre, los orcos se quedan apiñados en la tapia completamente bloqueados. Es algo que se observa tambien en como se comportan sus agrupaciones blindadas cuando empieza a llover azufre; se bloquean, como un shock de realidad de que no puede ser posible que este sucediendo. Creo que es típico de lavado de cerebro.



Chaini dijo:


> Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, al final es usted un globalista fanático.
> Pequeños nacionalismos, sí, eso que tanto fastidia al globalismo. Pero claro, hay nacionalismos, y nacionalismos, no todos són iguales, ¿verdad?. El nacionalismo de pega ucraniano, lo mismo que el catalán o el vasco, són nacionalismos sanos. Curiosamente todos fomentados por la OTAN y sus jefazos de la FED.



¿El ordenador desde el que foreas, dónde lo han fabricado? ¿En Taiwán? Pues entonces tú también eres un globalista.

EE.UU. es el líder del mundo libre, el forero @elena francis tiene razón en eso. Y los americanos están hartos de financiar nuestra defensa mientras les insultamos y hacemos el payaso votando a basura como Mugremos.

Tenemos que unirnos en una Europa fuerte, libre y federal, similar a los EE.UU. pero en Europa. Eso es lo que funciona, lo otro son tiranías corruptas y pobres Vladimir de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

el orinal palanganas ataca de nuevo con filfa y blablabla, causando severo tedio al adversario



txusky_g dijo:


> Pedro Rublos está muy muy jodido porque los que no tenemos ni puta idea de cosas militares acertamos siempre mucho más que él.
> 
> Pedro, el truco es que no nos pagan por pensar de una manera determinada. De nada.


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Precisamente por eso no es "otro globalismo" y se convierte en bloque, pasamos de globalismo hegemónico a mundo de bloques, es diferente. Volvemos a 1989, que es algo muy positivo y obligará a las élites a ir abandonando muchas de sus nefastas "agendas". Todavía no sois conscientes del bien que ha hecho Putin al mundo poniendo los cojones encima de la mesa.



Qué cojones y qué bien ha hecho al mundo??? Masacrar un país europeo? ¿Eso es el bien que ha hecho? ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver eso con el globalismo y la agenda 2030?

Vaya unas pajas mentales te estás haciendo.


----------



## Chaini (18 Abr 2022)

*"Todos están luchando contra el invasor 
Mirad el entusiasmo de esta mujer ucraniana que sirve en las tropas de tanques. Detendrá al caballo al galope y freirá al invasor" *


----------



## ghawar (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pedro Rublos está muy muy jodido porque los que no tenemos ni puta idea de cosas militares acertamos siempre mucho más que él.
> 
> Pedro, el truco es que no nos pagan por pensar de una manera determinada. De nada.



Pero este no había cerrado su cuenta?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

en su cabeza ir con una Z era como una feminazi en un punto lila. Nosotros estamos en burbuja basicamente presenciando reuniones de la secta de los movimientarios, y estos elementos como el mariscal fuck off no estan tan sumergidos en lavado de cerebro como lo estan los que iban en esas latas. Ir en una Z debe ser como estar en un punto de agresiones no sexistas o algo, y entonces ves que al de enfrente le hacen pañum y que haces, pierdes contacto con la realidad porque hace tiempo que los pies no estaban en la tierra.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> DEP Furgoneta del Misterio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028995


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ostras acaban de subir un mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El vídeo parece que está grabado en esta ubicación, lo ha encontrado este tuitero y parece que cuadra con lo que sale en el maps, esta zona se supone que está bajo control ruso desde hace días, y está algo lejos de Azovstal, que es donde está el laboratorio de armas biológicas subterráneo de 7 plantas de los nazis y la OTAN:


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Claro, claro la declaración de guerra rusa... No haber perdido 160.000 con dos bombas. Si hubo esa declaración en el último momento, fue porque se podría sentar también Stalin en la mesa de rendición de Japón. Algo así como la declaración de guerra de España a Japón en el último de la segunda guerra mundial, que no fue más que para ganar puntos con USA. Se llama marketing de guerra.



Franco estuvo pensando declarar la guerra a Japón por la matanza de españoles en Filipinas. Pero que yo sepa no lo llegó a hacer.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ¿El ordenador desde el que foreas, dónde lo han fabricado? ¿En Taiwán? Pues entonces tú también eres un globalista.
> 
> EE.UU. es el líder del mundo libre, el forero @elena francis tiene razón en eso. Y los americanos están hartos de financiar nuestra defensa mientras les insultamos y hacemos el payaso votando a basura como Mugremos.
> 
> Tenemos que unirnos en una Europa fuerte, libre y federal, similar a los EE.UU. pero en Europa. Eso es lo que funciona, lo otro son tiranías corruptas y pobres Vladimir de mierda.



Europa no existe, nunca ha existido como entidad politica y nunca existirá, es una trampa burda globalista para destruir las naciones fuertes de Europa. Debemos seguir el ejémplo de Inglaterra, de los que están detrás realmente de la estafa politica que es esa quimera de una "Europa unida".
Alemania y Francia, lastradas por una ristra de naciones arruinadas algún día se cansarán, y no ha de pasar mucho tiempo. Ir diciendo adiós a la UE y a todos esos sueños baratos de ejercitos y federaciones de mierda imposibles, pronto cada nación deberá de nadar sola sin los flotadores del BCE, vamos a tener que CURRAR de verdad y vender cosas reales en el mundo real, se van a terminar los billetitos del BCE a fondo perdido, ninis...

Vaís a saber lo que vale un peine.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

es maravilloso





txusky_g dijo:


> runrun cada vez más fuerte. 22 BTGs rusos en solfa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

mas te gustaría orco que la ultima alianza de hombres, enanos y elfos no se produjera. hay mcuha lengua de serpiente y denetors eso si.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Europa no existe, nunca ha existido como entidad politica y nunca existirá, es una trampa burda globalista para destruir las naciones fuertes de Europa. Debemos seguir el ejémplo de Inglaterra, de los que están detrás realmente de la estafa politica que es esa quimera de una "Europa unida".
> Alemania y Francia, lastradas por una ristra de naciones arruinadas algún día se cansarán, y no ha de pasar mucho tiempo. Ir diciendo adiós a la UE y a todos esos sueños baratos de ejercitos y federaciones de mierda imposibles, pronto cada nación deberá de nadar sola sin los flotadores del BCE, vamos a tener que CURRAR de verdad y vender cosas reales en el mundo real, se van a terminar los billetitos del BCE a fondo perdido, ninis...
> 
> Vaís a saber lo que vale un peine.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

estamos nuevamente en el coste de la propaganda y de mantener la euforia y la fase maniaca de la secta a tope, esto produce enormes perdidas porque sencillamente tus orcos viven en un planeta que esta escindido de la realidad. 



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El vídeo parece que está grabado en esta ubicación, lo ha encontrado este tuitero y parece que cuadra con lo que sale en el maps, esta zona se supone que está bajo control ruso desde hace días, y está algo lejos de Azovstal, que es donde está el laboratorio de armas biológicas subterráneo de 7 plantas de los nazis y la OTAN:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029020


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más helos por tierra:



Me ha dado la curiosidad de saber qué decían y he buscado la música con subtítulos


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaís a saber lo que vale un peine.



Los que vais a saber lo que vale un peine sois los follarrusos como tú, que creéis que una horda de ORCOS violadores y genocidas vienen para salvaros de vuestras inseguridades y frustraciones personales.

EE.UU. es el líder del mundo libre. El Kanato es una dictadura Vladimir de mierda corrupta y pobre.

"_Rusia lucha contra el globalismo y la agenda 2030_"   

Claro, violando ucranianas, cometiendo masacres de civiles y aplanando ciudades a base de bombazos; así es como se lucha contra la agenda 2030. Tócate los huevos. Sois puta escoria.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Los que vais a saber lo que vale un peine sois los follarrusos como tú, que creéis que una horda de ORCOS violadores y genocidas vienen para salvaros de vuestras inseguridades y frustraciones personales.
> 
> EE.UU. es el líder del mundo libre. El Kanato es una dictadura Vladimir de mierda corrupta y pobre.
> 
> ...



Biden es tu pastor y Kemala su profeta...

Que Dios te ayude.


----------



## Tusade (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que Dios te ayude.



Que Dios te ayute A TI, que eres un follaORCOS. Venga, niño, sigue justificando los crímenes de guerra, sigue, sigue.

Así se lucha contra la agenda 2030: violando ucranianas y masacrando civiles. Tonto de los cojones.


----------



## ghawar (18 Abr 2022)

Hoy los proputin no llevan un buen día. Lo del hundimiento del "Moscú" ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028898



Así analiza el hundimiento del buque insignia de la flota del Mar Negro...

Esta gente cree que con repetir que 2 + 2 es 5 va a ser 5.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar
Gazprombank? nada sospechosas estas muertes

Familiares del exvicepresidente de Gazprombank, Vladislav Avaev, y él mismo fueron hallados muertos en Moscú Según la versión preliminar de la investigación, Avaev le disparó a su esposa y a su hija de trece años con una pistola y luego se suicidó. Los cuerpos de los muertos fueron descubiertos por un familiar de la familia.



Cuerpos del ex vicepresidente de Gazprombank Vladislav Avayev, su esposa e hija fueron encontrados en su residencia en Moscú en presunto asesinato-suicidio https://russia.liveuamap.com/en/2022/18-april-bodies-of-former-vicepresident-of-gazprombank-vladislav… #Russia Gazprombank es un banco clave en el esquema de gas por rublos del Kremlin


La jefa del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa, Nabiullina Elvira Sakhipzadovna, no promete nada bueno con la economía debido a las sanciones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Biden es tu pastor y Kemala su profeta...
> 
> Que Dios te ayude.



A ver señor @Billy Ray. Vd. es un ejemplo de lo que yo he puesto anteriormente, de foreros abducidos por Putin.

Veamos lo que vd. decía brillantemente y con bellas palabras hace 10 años (ver mas abajo). Cómo es posible que ahora esté con los malditos invasores, similares a los de la II Guerra Mundial?

Volveré a poner lo que he escrito antes. Esta vez en su honor.

*"El objetivo de Putin es que los ciudadanos no sepan distinguir entre una noticia cierta y otra falsa"*

_En Burbuja lo ha conseguido de forma increíblemente eficaz. También hay que contar con la inestimable cooperación de nuestros queridos foreros lobotomizados.

"*En la guerra de Siria contaron mentiras de forma continuada. Por ejemplo sobre el empleo de armas químicas contra la población civil. Luego los medios de extrema derecha internacionales publicaban esas noticias" *(Y llegaban puntualmente a Burbuja  )

*Joder, nos están contando con precisión milimétrica el por qué de la evolución de los foreros en Burbuja*. Además aquí había un terreno fértil, los conspiranoicos y terraplanistas estaban en su salsa._

_Así que al final tenemos dos centenares de foreros absolutamente abducidos por los medios rusos y por Putin _





__





A 67 años de la victoria sobre el fascismo


[B][SIZE="5"]. El cerco del mundo imperialista a la URSS, la ayuda soterrada para que las hordas hitlerianas vencieran, la negativa a abrir un segundo frente en Europa. No pudieron destruir al primer estado proletario de la humanidad.] Ese estado proletario de seres de luz pactó con los...




www.burbuja.info





*Por Billy Ray

"Ese estado proletario de seres de luz pactó con los nazis, se repartió con ellos polonia, invadió las republicas Bálticas y la franja de Rumania limitrofe con Ucrania (Besarabia), atacó de forma imperialista y asesina a Finlandia y no hubiera ganado al eje de no recibir ayuda de USA.

Sin un segundo frente y sín la épica resistencia britanica NO HABRIAN GANADO." *


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

Sobre el Moskva y los botes salvavidas y bla, bla, bla, parecemos nuevos y que no tengamos memoria ya nadie se acuerda de que pasó, y por qué, con el Kursk?

Buscar como se bebían el líquido refrigerante (etanol+agua) encargado de enfriar el aire de un avión (el Tu-22?), Creo que fue el mismo donde eyectaban uno de los asientos hacia abajo!

Oa acordáis de Chernobil y como se gestionó?

SON RUSOS! No intentéis entenderlos desde una lógica occidental.


----------



## El cogorzas (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿A quién me recordará del foro?



Ni idea.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Ojo que a lo tonto, los ucras están muy cerca de Kherson:


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A ver señor @Billy Ray. Vd. es un ejemplo de lo que yo he puesto anteriormente, de foreros abducidos por Putin.
> 
> Veamos lo que vd. decía brillantemente y con bellas palabras hace 10 años (ver mas abajo). Cómo es posible que ahora esté con los malditos invasores, similares a los de la II Guerra Mundial?
> 
> ...



¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con la actual guerra?, me confunde usted con los comunistas del foro, qué sí tienen ese cacao mental aparte de a quién apoyen ahora.

Yo soy coherente, no intente confundir ni se confunda. Aparte nunca me gustó Putin, es cierto, pero ahora lleva razón.


----------



## ELVR (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sobre el Moskva y los botes salvavidas y bla, bla, bla, parecemos nuevos y que no tengamos memoria ya nadie se acuerda de que pasó, y por qué, con el Kursk?
> 
> Buscar como se bebían el líquido refrigerante (etanol+agua) encargado de enfriar el aire de un avión (el Tu-22?), Creo que fue el mismo donde eyectaban uno de los asientos hacia abajo!
> 
> ...



De la wiki:

_Air for the crew was provided by a bleed air system on the engine compressors. This air was hot and had to be cooled before being pumped into the cockpit. This cooling was provided by a large total-loss evaporator running on a mixture of 40% ethanol and 60% distilled water (effectively vodka). This system garnered the aircraft one of its many nicknames, the "supersonic booze carrier". As the system vented the coolant after use, the aircraft could run out during flight, and comfort had to be balanced by the possibility of running out of coolant.[23] Numerous cases of Tu-22 crews drinking the coolant mixture and becoming paralytically drunk led to a crackdown by Soviet Air Force authorities. Access to the bombers after flights was restricted, and more frequent checks were made on coolant levels. This higher level of security, however, did not end the practice outright._

Y en su momento ya hablé de historias parecidas en el MiG-25


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Ucranianos van de pesca.


----------



## Abc123CBA (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Gazprombank? nada sospechosas estas muertes
> 
> Familiares del exvicepresidente de Gazprombank, Vladislav Avaev, y él mismo fueron hallados muertos en Moscú Según la versión preliminar de la investigación, Avaev le disparó a su esposa y a su hija de trece años con una pistola y luego se suicidó. Los cuerpos de los muertos fueron descubiertos por un familiar de la familia.
> ...



Fua tio vivimos en una dictadura del globalismo total.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Esto no lo había visto. Es el de antes, pero más largo. Los rusos están tumbados entre la furgo roja y el muro y los acribillan a granadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> acojonante, cuando un leon se enfrenta a una gacela al menos esta corre, los orcos se quedan apiñados en la tapia completamente bloqueados. Es algo que se observa tambien en como se comportan sus agrupaciones blindadas cuando empieza a llover azufre; se bloquean, como un shock de realidad de que no puede ser posible que este sucediendo. Creo que es típico de lavado de cerebro.




Yo creo que es la falta de preparacion, si no no entiendo... en cambio los ucranianos solo basta verlos como van avanzando en hilera protegiendo los flancos (entrenamiento OTAN)

Tampoco entiendo como los rusos entran en una zona urbana con estos cacharros, solo basta ametrallarlos o unas cuentas granadas como hemos visto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LOS TANQUISTAS JOVENES UCRANIANOS MUTILADOS O MUERTOS

PARA QUE LOS PEDO SODOMITAS COMO LOS DE ESTE HILO

SE PUEDAN MONTAR SUS PAJAS MENTALES





They were interested in the fate of a Ukrainian tanker with a severed leg, whom our soldiers anesthetized, bandaged and sent to the hospital. As far as I know, he did not survive. Too much blood loss.
82.3K views07:49
__


​


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo creo que es la falta de preparacion, si no no entiendo... en cambio los ucranianos solo basta verlos como van avanzando en hilera protegiendo los flancos (entrenamiento OTAN)
> 
> Tampoco entiendo como los rusos entran en una zona urbana con estos cacharros, solo basta ametrallarlos o unas cuentas granadas como hemos visto



Exceso de confianza, falta de preparación (la más probable) o tener la propaganda propia metida hasta el esófago.
No creo que haya más opciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

MORISAS SIN 1 PIERNA CONDUCIENDO TANQUES

PARA DEFENDER A ULTRA NAZIONALISTAS SODOMITAS JAZAROS DE LA OTAN

Y SERAS FELIZ


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Ni idea.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029119



Si es que ya lo dije el otro día: se ha convertido en la estrella de este subforo por (de)méritos propios.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Seguimos con el run run de ofensiva. A ver si llega a algo:


----------



## duncan (18 Abr 2022)

A ver si Yago la pifia a pesar del cuidado que pone ( a diferencia de cierto mariscal) en ño que publica:


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Este conflicto parece que viene de muy atrás,


algunas de estas revelaciones de Gorbachov sobre Ucrania suenan extrañamente familiares. Encontrado en el impresionante libro de ⁦ 
@e_sarotte
⁩ : https://yalebooks.co.uk/display.asp?k=9780300259933… .


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> un video de un tren con decenas de Katiuixa
> 
> No quiero parecer optimista , pero los ucras pueden saber en cada momento donde están cada uno de esos katiuskas , es más , si se les diera el armamento necesario esos trenes ya estarían destruidos .
> 
> Un avance ruso lo veo otro fracaso . La incógnita es si los ucranianos pueden recuperar lo ocupado por rusia .



Se percibe entre lineas que alguien esta chivando a los ucranianos mucha información de los movimientos rusos con mucho detalle. No se hasta que punto les están también asesorando de como y donde deben atacar. 

Me imagino un centro de control desde donde están monitorizando toda la zona y enviando información a los ucranianos, 

lo que me deja algo intrigados es que parce que los servicios de inteligencia rusos están ciegos


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva oriental ha comenzado. 

Veremos qué pasa en la batalla esta del Donbass. Pero si logran embolsar al ejército ucraniano, al final vuelve a tener las puertas abiertas de todo el país.....Lo militar no es algo lineal. Ahora mismo tiene una banda de 100-150 kms de ancho y unos 700 kms de largo....la corsina cantábrica entera,vamos. El mar de Azov casi para ellos y veremos lo que dejan sin conquistar de la actual costa ucraniana del mar Negro. No parece suficiente para los rusos. 

La guerra la va a ganar Rusia, guste o no. Así que allá cada uno con la psicología de habérselas con el blablabla de los sistemas de propaganda. Ucrania tiene ahora un país en la puta ruina para los próximos 30 años, y un tercio de la población desplazada. Y ello para, en el mejor de los casos, tener una neutralidad que ya tenían.

Se está hablando del daño a la economía rusa en toda esta guerra, con las sanciones, etc, pero ¿y Ucrania? ¿Es que está florenciendo su economía o qué? Hablamos de que el país poderoso está perdiendo un 10 % del PIB y el débil un 45-50%. Hay un bloqueo naval desde hace semanas que impide la salida de mercancias, sobre todo de trigo, de Ucrania. Y Rusia se quedará con Mariupol en cuestión de días. Y ya veremos qué pasa con Odessa. La Industria en Ucrania está, sobre todo, en el Este. El objetivo es dejar un pais sin mar, agrícola, y a ver si resisten económicamente. Ya lleva Merkel metiendo dinero desde 2006-2007, y eso es un pozo sin fondo para Europa. 

Y entretanto en Europa apoyando militarmente a Zelensky y dispuestos a pagar la reconstrucción ucraniana a costa de los europeos. Ya veras que risas cuando descubran en España, por ejemplo, si Ucrania entra en la UE que no a recibir un solo euro de la PAC y que encima les va a tocar poner bote a los campesinos andaluces y extremeños para la reconstrucción de Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

SERAS USADO PARA DEFENDER A PEDERASTAS JAZAROS NAZIS
Y SERAS FELIZ


Prisoners of the 95th ODShBr. These four were lucky, but four of their comrades were not.

65.8K views12:53


CON SUERTE TE HACEN PRISIONERO LOS RUSOS Y TE SALVAN





PRISIONEROS DETENIDOS​


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con la actual guerra?, me confunde usted con los comunistas del foro, qué sí tienen ese cacao mental aparte de a quién apoyen ahora.
> 
> Yo soy coherente, no intente confundir ni se confunda. Aparte nunca me gustó Putin, es cierto, pero ahora lleva razón.



Yo no le confundo con ningún comunista, ya sé que no lo es. Simplemente me dedico a observar la evolución de muchos foreros y todos tienen un mismo patrón.

Putin viene del KGB y ha aplicado para gobernar las mismas tácticas de desinformación que aplicaban en ese organismo.

Y veo con tristeza que muchos foreros que antes sabían discernir entre la mentira y la verdad (o algo que se aproxime a ella) ahora son incapaces de hacerlo tras muchos años de desinformación. Lo repito,

"*El objetivo de Putin es que los ciudadanos no sepan distinguir entre una noticia cierta y otra falsa"*

En eso se basa absolutamente todo. Y lo siento, creo que vd. es uno de esos muchos foreros que han caído en esa trampa. Recapacite sobre ello.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se percibe entre lineas que alguien esta chivando a los ucranianos mucha información de los movimientos rusos con mucho detalle. No se hasta que punto les están también asesorando de como y donde deben atacar.
> 
> Me imagino un centro de control desde donde están monitorizando toda la zona y enviando información a los ucranianos,
> 
> lo que me deja algo intrigados es que parce que los servicios de inteligencia rusos están ciegos



Cuando invades un país cualquier paisano es informador del ejército invadido. Esto ha sido así siempre.
Vayas donde vayas habrá desde alguna casa alguien mirando y en estos tiempos de información instantánea el hecho de que los rusos no hayan podido acabar con las redes ucranianas (ayudas de Elon y demás aparte) significa que cada convoy, cada tren, cada cosita, es chivada en el acto casi por cualquiera.
Con poner un lugar centralizado donde recibir y procesar los datos recibidos por whatsapp, telegram, llamadas y demás, es bastante. Sale una columna de x carros por tal carretera y el niño que te mira desde la ventana, el labriego que parece que está a la suya, el ama de casa...tardan cero coma en chivarse al sitio que sea. En cuanto tengas dos, tres, cuatro fuentes que te vayan señalando lo mismo, todo hecho. Dron para confirmar y apuntar y palante.
Por eso los rusos al principio -aún lo siguen intentando- pusieron mucho empeño en destruir las comunicaciones ucranianas y dejarlos sin red.


----------



## At4008 (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Este conflicto parece que viene de muy atrás,
> 
> 
> algunas de estas revelaciones de Gorbachov sobre Ucrania suenan extrañamente familiares. Encontrado en el impresionante libro de ⁦
> ...



Es posible que sea simplemente una coincidencia que los rusos se acordaran de ese entrañable y milenario hermanamiento cuando los ucranianos empezaron a encontrar grandes cantidades de gas.

Cuando hay ese profundo hermanamiento, lo lógico es mandar los tanques y arrasar... O no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

56.8K views14:53

 In the Ukrainian TV channels, this photo is being dispersed with information that the Ukrainian soldiers blocked in Mariupol appealed to the Pope to unblock them.






LA SEGUNDA ES BROMA​


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto no lo había visto. Es el de antes, pero más largo. Los rusos están tumbados entre la furgo roja y el muro y los acribillan a granadas.



Buah... no lo había visto, pero justo me encuentro este ángulo... uno de los rusos debajo de la furgoneta pega una patada a la granada y se la pone al lado a otros tres que están junto al muro. Brutal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

es pate finas hierbas este canal











Feeding the Bear: A Closer Look at Russian Army Logistics and the Fait Accompli - War on the Rocks


Editor's note: Don't miss our comprehensive guide to Russia's war against Ukraine. Russia’s military buildup along the border with Ukraine has



warontherocks.com


----------



## Pat (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> . El gran ataque de Rusia en Donbas podría no ocurrir: el Kremlin comenzó a pensar realmente y teme un posible fracaso en Donbas. (Hilo de analisis interesante)



Creo que es inevitable otro ataque Ruso para intentar conquistar todo Donbas y Lugansk

Las madres de los Rusos muertos exigen una victoria para que la muerte de sus hijos no sea considerado unas muertes inútiles.
Putin no puede sobre vivir sin una clara victoria territorial,
Todos los alrededor de Putin no tendrán futuro en una Rusia democrática, esta guerra debe tener una saldo positivo (para Rusia) para que ellos pueden seguir robando; con o sin Putin.

El próxima ataque Ruso va ser terrible, la supervivencia de ambos bandos depende de ello.

Suerte para Ucrania y espero que el UK y USA no les abandona y les entrega el armamento que el EU no ha entregado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

UA se proyecta desde chuguev, si cierra con kupiansk puede ser apoteosico


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando invades un país cualquier paisano es informador del ejército invadido. Esto ha sido así siempre.
> Vayas donde vayas habrá desde alguna casa alguien mirando y en estos tiempos de información instantánea el hecho de que los rusos no hayan podido acabar con las redes ucranianas (ayudas de Elon y demás aparte) significa que cada convoy, cada tren, cada cosita, es chivada en el acto casi por cualquiera.
> Con poner un lugar centralizado donde recibir y procesar los datos recibidos por whatsapp, telegram, llamadas y demás, es bastante. Sale una columna de x carros por tal carretera y el niño que te mira desde la ventana, el labriego que parece que está a la suya, el ama de casa...tardan cero coma en chivarse al sitio que sea. En cuanto tengas dos, tres, cuatro fuentes que te vayan señalando lo mismo, todo hecho. Dron para confirmar y apuntar y palante.
> Por eso los rusos al principio -aún lo siguen intentando- pusieron mucho empeño en destruir las comunicaciones ucranianas y dejarlos sin red.



Las dos primeras imágenes son de satélite comercial, la tercera no se de donde salio

Si pero eso no explica por ejemplo el bombardeo ese del aerodromo de Kerson que estaba muy adentro de las lineas. Tenian información del exterior pero no del interior.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Las dos primeras imágenes son de satélite comercial, la tercera no se de donde salio
> 
> Si pero eso no explica por ejemplo el bombardeo ese del aerodromo de Kerson que estaba muy adentro de las lineas. Tenian información del exterior pero no del interior.



La posición del aeródromo es, imagino, conocida de los ucranianos. No en vano es suyo, a fin de cuentas, aunque ahora esté ocupado.
Esas fotos que pones te las hace un dron de aliexpress sin problema. Y hablamos de que Jerson está apenas a 10 Km de las líneas.
Todo ello aparte por supuesto de que aquello no es un desierto. Cualquiera a kilómetros puede ver aterrizar y despegar aviones, como en cualquier otro sitio con aeropuerto.


----------



## McNulty (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> La ofensiva oriental ha comenzado.
> 
> Veremos qué pasa en la batalla esta del Donbass. Pero si logran embolsar al ejército ucraniano, al final vuelve a tener las puertas abiertas de todo el país.....Lo militar no es algo lineal. Ahora mismo tiene una banda de 100-150 kms de ancho y unos 700 kms de largo....la corsina cantábrica entera,vamos. El mar de Azov casi para ellos y veremos lo que dejan sin conquistar de la actual costa ucraniana del mar Negro. No parece suficiente para los rusos.
> 
> ...



Esto último puede ser muy gracioso sí.

La cuestión es como va a ganar la guerra Rusia, si con una victoria pírrica con el donbass y volviéndose pa casa, o si se quedará más territorio al este.


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

Un


Covaleda dijo:


> La posición del aeródromo es, imagino, conocida de los ucranianos. No en vano es suyo, a fin de cuentas, aunque ahora esté ocupado.
> Esas fotos que pones te las hace un dron de aliexpress sin problema. Y hablamos de que Jerson está apenas a 10 Km de las líneas.
> Todo ello aparte por supuesto de que aquello no es un desierto. Cualquiera a kilómetros puede ver aterrizar y despegar aviones, como en cualquier otro sitio con aeropuerto.



Un dron comercial tiene un alcance de 4 o 5 km, el satélite te envía continuamente imágenes en tiempo real. Se que los americanos tiene satélites de las medidas del hubble mirando a la tierra

En Naukas se ha hablado algunas veces de ellos

(edito) Me refería a este que es el que develo el Trhump en una se sus idas









Lanzado el 18º satélite espía KH-11 (USA-314) - Eureka


Estados Unidos ya tiene otro gran satélite espía en órbita. El 26 de abril de 2021 a las 20:47 UTC la empresa ULA (United Launch Alliance) lanzó un cohete Delta […]




danielmarin.naukas.com






Antiguos









Un enorme satélite estadounidense para espiar las comunicaciones enemigas: lanzamiento del décimo Orion mediante un Delta IV Heavy - Eureka


Cuando se habla de satélites espías estadounidenses todo el mundo piensa en los KH-11 Kennen/Crystal, enormes telescopios espaciales con un espejo similar al del Hubble que apuntan hacia la Tierra. […]




danielmarin.naukas.com













Desvelado el misterio de dos satélites espías norteamericanos - Eureka


Este fin de semana hemos podido contemplar por primera vez el aspecto del KH-9 HEXAGON uno de los satélites espías más famosos de la historia. El HEXAGON, más conocido como […]




danielmarin.naukas.com













La historia de los satélites espías norteamericanos en imágenes - Eureka


Es normal que los satélites espías de reconocimiento óptico causen fascinación entre el gran público. Allá arriba, a varios centenares de kilómetros sobre nuestras cabezas giran complejos y caros telescopios […]




danielmarin.naukas.com





his WorldView 3 satellite image, captured on Feb. 15, 2022,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No hay ningún mundo libre, no flipes



Si. Hay un mundo libre, y lo lidera Estados Unidos. Si crees que en otras latitudes alejadas de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Europa, y Australia existen mayores cotas de libertad individual puedes ir a vivir allí o hacer turismo. Yo no salgo de los países que te he contado ni aunque me paguen por ello.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

¿Los rusos críticos con Putín están en contra de la invasión de Ucrania? No! también son imperialistas. Los anticorrupción de Navalny se quejan de que los ataques indiscriminados contra civiles son "inefectivos" y "caros", lo del genocidio ya si eso... otro día


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Un dron comercial tiene un alcance de 4 o 5 km, el satélite te envía continuamente imágenes en tiempo real. Se que los americanos tiene satélites de las medidas del hubble mirando a la tierra



Pues estupendo.
En todas las guerras, desde que el mundo es mundo, los bandos en liza buscan ayuda donde y como pueden. No veo porqué esta iba a ser diferente.
Supongo que los rusos también tendrán sus satélites y sus cosas.


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, al final es usted un globalista fanático.
> Pequeños nacionalismos, sí, eso que tanto fastidia al globalismo. Pero claro, hay nacionalismos, y nacionalismos, no todos són iguales, ¿verdad?. El nacionalismo de pega ucraniano, lo mismo que el catalán o el vasco, són nacionalismos sanos. Curiosamente todos fomentados por la OTAN y sus jefazos de la FED.



No te líes. Ni soy globalista ni soy fanático. El globalismo es un camino sin retorno, y lo que tenemos que vigilar es que en el proceso de globalización no caigamos en las manos de grandes corporaciones ni de tiranías disfrazadas de falsas democracias."

Siempre he defendido que el nacionalismo debería ser un contrapeso al proceso de globalización, pero es lo contrario, es un "que hay de lo mío", un nacionalismo mafioso dirigido y alentado por élites corruptas cuyas pretensiones son la construcción de taifas a su medida para no rendir cuentas a nadie y perpetrar todo tipo de abusos sobre sus poblaciones. El nacionalismo catalán, vasco y todos los demás son mierdas. Su única competencia debería ser para determinar el calendario de festejos y contratar a las orquestas que toquen en las fiestas.

Si se ha tomado usted la molestia de leer mis mensajes en los hilos del golpe de estado sabrá mi opinión al respecto.


----------



## Toctocquienes (18 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La posición del aeródromo es, imagino, conocida de los ucranianos. No en vano es suyo, a fin de cuentas, aunque ahora esté ocupado.
> Esas fotos que pones te las hace un dron de aliexpress sin problema. Y hablamos de que Jerson está apenas a 10 Km de las líneas.
> Todo ello aparte por supuesto de que aquello no es un desierto. Cualquiera a kilómetros puede ver aterrizar y despegar aviones, como en cualquier otro sitio con aeropuerto.



Si te fijas en las dos últimas imágenes, no hay ni un cráter en el suelo. Cada proyectil ha hecho blanco directo en un vehículo.
Eso lo haces, por ejemplo, con proyectiles de artillería guiados con láser, que por cierto son caros de cojones.
Quizá han usado otro sistema más económico, pero joder con la puntería.


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues estupendo.
> En todas las guerras desde que el mundo es mundo los bandos en liza buscan ayuda donde y como pueden.
> Supongo que los rusos también tendrán sus satélites y sus cosas.



Si tienen estos creo los Persona









Razdán, un nuevo satélite espía ruso - Eureka


En el oscuro mundo de los satélites espías los más llamativos son los de reconocimiento electro-óptico, o lo que es lo mismo, aquellos que proporcionan imágenes de la superficie terrestre. […]




danielmarin.naukas.com





Pero el tema es que los de los americanos parce que son sorprendentes en calidad, adjunto la imagen que filtro el Trump


----------



## favelados (18 Abr 2022)

Jugada maestra de Putin para fijar a las tropas ucranianas en Mariupol...


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Precisamente por eso no es "otro globalismo" y se convierte en bloque, pasamos de globalismo hegemónico a mundo de bloques, es diferente. Volvemos a 1989, que es algo muy positivo y obligará a las élites a ir abandonando muchas de sus nefastas "agendas". Todavía no sois conscientes del bien que ha hecho Putin al mundo poniendo los cojones encima de la mesa.



Querrás decir las vidas de sus soldados y las de todos los que han muerto en esta guerra. Putin no tiene cojones ni cerebro.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo no le confundo con ningún comunista, ya sé que no lo es. Simplemente me dedico a observar la evolución de muchos foreros y todos tienen un mismo patrón.
> 
> Putin viene del KGB y ha aplicado para gobernar las mismas tácticas de desinformación que aplicaban en ese organismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Seguimos con el run run de ofensiva. A ver si llega a algo:



Recordáis hace como un mes que los follaputines decian que lo del ataque a kiev y la columna de 60 km era una finta para fijar tropas ucranianas y que no interviniesen en el frente sur?

Pues al final lo han hecho los ucranianos, mas de 50 dias resistiendo en una ciudad a 30 km de la frontera rusa, cambiando muertos por tiempo. Como sigan asi unos dias mas van a llegar los refuerzos del Norte a joder la marrana a los rusos

Menudo fangal, literal y figurado en que se han metido


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Abr 2022)

No es recomendable embestir obstáculos con el cañón, porque pierde calibración. Ahora veamos este tanquero ruso reconvertido en Demoliciones Dimitri


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pedro Rublos está muy muy jodido porque los que no tenemos ni puta idea de cosas militares acertamos siempre mucho más que él.
> 
> Pedro, el truco es que no nos pagan por pensar de una manera determinada. De nada.



Que tipo más picajoso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

El Karma es muy cabron aveces

Dmitri Szkrebwc publicó el 15 de abril una foto con su hijo Yegor, y un texto que decía "El país Ucrania no debería existir, es tierra rusa habitada por personas a las que se les hizo olvidar que son rusos". Yegor era miembro de la tripulación del Moscú.







Ayer publicó otro texto. Yegor está desaparecido. "Se informó que toda la tripulación había sido evacuada. ¡Era mentira!" "¿Por qué los oficiales están vivos y mi hijo murió?" "Que los bastardos no silencien esta tragedia" Parece que ya no está tan orgulloso de ser ruso.


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto último puede ser muy gracioso sí.
> 
> La cuestión es como va a ganar la guerra Rusia, si con una victoria pírrica con el donbass y volviéndose pa casa, o si se quedará más territorio al este.




Exacto.

La primera cuestión es saber si Rusia va a ganar por goleada o obtener una victoria pírrica. Yo no tengo ni puta idea.
La segunda cuestión es saber quien va a pagar los platos rotos. España se ha metido en este fregado ella sola. Nadie le mandaba regalar armas a los nazis ucranianos ni mandar a sus avioncitos a Bulgaria por si acaso. Cuando llegue la factura, que llegara, España tendrá que poner bote.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Gazprombank? nada sospechosas estas muertes
> 
> Familiares del exvicepresidente de Gazprombank, Vladislav Avaev, y él mismo fueron hallados muertos en Moscú Según la versión preliminar de la investigación, Avaev le disparó a su esposa y a su hija de trece años con una pistola y luego se suicidó. Los cuerpos de los muertos fueron descubiertos por un familiar de la familia.
> ...



Suena a operación de cloacas. Lo mismo le están empezando a bailar la silla a Putin....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

ahahahajjaa la horda se hace con portaposters



nadie contaba con su astucia


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Europa no existe, nunca ha existido como entidad politica y nunca existirá, es una trampa burda globalista para destruir las naciones fuertes de Europa. Debemos seguir el ejémplo de Inglaterra, de los que están detrás realmente de la estafa politica que es esa quimera de una "Europa unida".
> Alemania y Francia, lastradas por una ristra de naciones arruinadas algún día se cansarán, y no ha de pasar mucho tiempo. Ir diciendo adiós a la UE y a todos esos sueños baratos de ejercitos y federaciones de mierda imposibles, pronto cada nación deberá de nadar sola sin los flotadores del BCE, vamos a tener que CURRAR de verdad y vender cosas reales en el mundo real, se van a terminar los billetitos del BCE a fondo perdido, ninis...
> 
> Vaís a saber lo que vale un peine.



Lo que no existe es Rusia. En unos años haremos lo que dice el forero @FernandoIII que es repartirnos una Rusia trozeada...


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Suena a operación de cloacas. Lo mismo le están empezando a bailar la silla a Putin....




Suena al suicidio Miguel Blesa, Presidente de Bankia. 

Los rusos están empezando a copiar los metodos de los españoles del PP?


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> A ver si Yago la pifia a pesar del cuidado que pone ( a diferencia de cierto mariscal) en ño que publica:



Me lo guardo para luego, me gusta eschucharle. En mi opinión le da demasiado crédito al ejercito Ruso pero bueno el sabe mucho más y yo se solo lo que estoy viendo. Pero veo que.

- Han salido por patas de Kiev y no creo que vayan a poder concentrar muchas más tropas en el Donbás que en Kiev. Son batallas diferentes pero bueno.

- Les están dando desde el primer día, las pérdidas son abrumadoras y mientras los rusos intentan concentrar tropas los ucranianos están contraatacando cerca y los rusos siguen perdiendo vehículos.

- Les han hundido el Moskva con un tiraflechas.

- Prisas por parte del Kremlin y cuando necesitan tiempo para rehacerse, por otro lado tampoco lo tendrían por los continuos ataques ucranianos.

- Ejercito ucraniano cada vez con más moral, experiencia de combate y experiencia con el nuevo armamento de lo más variado, podrán hacer un máster cuando acaben.

- Inteligencia OTAN.

- Los chinos tan callados que ni la CIA tiene con qué meterles cizaña.

- Consigan o no el control completo de Mariupol, no compensa por el esfuerzo invertido.

- Cada vez se ve peor material, el otro día 40 grad1 con menos alcance, capacidad explosiva y precisión que los grad 'nuevos', que además van con gasolina y no gasoil como si no tuvieran suficientes problemas logísticos. Tanques sin prácticamente armadura reactiva, fragonetas, ...

- Putín purgando camaradas a diestro y siniestro.

- Amenazas de matón de barrio continuas desde el inicio de la invasión y liego nada o mucho menos de lo anunciaso.

- Es un plan sin sentido, llegados a este punto nadie va a negociar nada con ellos, van directos a la edad media. Si les das un trozo querrán más y luego iría Polonia. Ni de coña.

- Pueden destruir ciudades pero a la larga no podrán controlar regiones enteras. Van a perder Crimea.

- Siguen llegando armas cada vez más potentes, particularmente de artillería y entrenamiento OTAN.

- No pueden alejarse muchos km de la frontera por su pésima y controlada al mm logística. Volverá a ser su punto más débil.

- Llevan ya casi dos meses de derrotas sin paliativos y el mundo entero les ve como los malos. Tienen que estar bastanye bajos de moral.

- Mal tiempo (meteorológico) estos días.

- No superioridad aérea Rusa.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ahahahajjaa la horda se hace con portaposters
> 
> 
> 
> nadie contaba con su astucia



Coño, así salían las cuentas de los 2000 Javelins que decía el Mickey Mouse. Otro que ha acertado en todo lo escrito.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo tengo mi propio detector de negacionistas filonazis.
> 
> Pongo el nombre del forero en el buscador junto a la palabra Holocuento.
> 
> ...



A mi no me cuentes chorradas, si soy comunista como voy a ser nazi, tontolaba? xd 
Tu sigue tragando la propaganda de la tele anda, no me des lecciones sobre como pensar que con los nazis y fachuzos que hay por aqui ni se les puede hablar por lo paleto que sois. Putin no sera un santo, no es comunista, es nacionalista y capitalista y las razones por las que él entró (a falta de saber si dejara el pais desnazificado, aparentemente esta en ello) ya las puso algunos foreros. Si no te husta las razones entonces no haber metido el golpe de estado del 2013 y su maidan, no respetan ni unas elecciones. Me remito mi postura a lo acontecido en 2014 que esta al inicio del hilo de ucrania, no me cuentes chorradas anda.


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> La ofensiva oriental ha comenzado.
> 
> Veremos qué pasa en la batalla esta del Donbass. Pero si logran embolsar al ejército ucraniano, al final vuelve a tener las puertas abiertas de todo el país.....Lo militar no es algo lineal. Ahora mismo tiene una banda de 100-150 kms de ancho y unos 700 kms de largo....la corsina cantábrica entera,vamos. El mar de Azov casi para ellos y veremos lo que dejan sin conquistar de la actual costa ucraniana del mar Negro. No parece suficiente para los rusos.
> 
> ...




Ahora que la ofensiva oriental ha comenzado, ¿van a deleitarnos Vds. los follaputines con mapitas de colores nuevos?.
Menudo descojone cuando termine la guerra y los orcos hayan salido por patas devolviendo hasta el último centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania y pidiendo perdón por los desmanes cometidos.

Sigo preguntándome en qué consistirán las indemnizaciones de guerra.
Por cómo pagará Ucrania su reconstrucción no se debe Vd. preocupar, se va a convertir en el país que suministre la energía a toda la UE, incluyendo el combustible nuclear, del que también se aprovechará USA.

Hasta entonces disfrute de la maskirovka. La que viene va a ser la finta de las fintas, ¡la finta maestra!.



GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo que no existe es Rusia. En unos años haremos lo que dice el forero @FernandoIII que es repartirnos una Rusia trozeada...



Tú no te repartirás nada, eso si acaso lo harán dos o tres banqueros mientras tú te pudres entre pinchazos y ruina.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Querrás decir las vidas de sus soldados y las de todos los que han muerto en esta guerra. Putin no tiene cojones ni cerebro.



Menos cojones que los que masacran civiles desde 2014 y luego los usan como escudo, es difícil.


----------



## At4008 (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo que no existe es Rusia. En unos años haremos lo que dice el forero @FernandoIII que es repartirnos una Rusia trozeada...



Es posible que Rusia acabe troceada en Chechenia, Siberia, Hordinia, Terroristan, Paquinia... Y posiblemente alguna de esas repúblicas conservarían parte del arsenal nuclear.

No sé si mejoramos en algo con trocear Rusia.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Rumores, sin confirmar

Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

lo peor es que no tienen capacidad de hacer valer su superioridad demografica y de chatarra acumulada dado que la logistica ect es pesima y lo que tendria que ser tsunami imparable tipo asalto zombie es un continuo oleaje facilmente empaquetable por UA



tomcat ii dijo:


> Me lo guardo para luego, me gusta eschucharle. En mi opinión le da demasiado crédito al ejercito Ruso pero bueno el sabe mucho más y yo se solo lo que estoy viendo. Pero veo que.
> 
> - Han salido por patas de Kiev y no creo que vayan a poder concentrar muchas más tropas en el Donbás que en Kiev. Son batallas diferentes pero bueno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo no le confundo con ningún comunista, ya sé que no lo es. Simplemente me dedico a observar la evolución de muchos foreros y todos tienen un mismo patrón.
> 
> Putin viene del KGB y ha aplicado para gobernar las mismas tácticas de desinformación que aplicaban en ese organismo.
> 
> ...



Y Merkel venía del partido comunista de la DDR y ahora es un referente para todos los "demócratas" defensores del Maidán que ella apoyó. Aquí lo que hay són opiniones interesadas y opniones desinformadas, ¿de qué clase es la suya?.


----------



## Trovador (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tú no te repartirás nada, eso si acaso lo harán dos o tres banqueros mientras tú te pudres entre pinchazos y ruina.



Es una forma de contar las cosas....de escribirlas, creo que se llama plural mayestático.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menos cojones que los que masacran civiles desde 2014 y luego los usan como escudo, es difícil.



Claro que si guapi...


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Un APC ruso BTR-80/82A fue alcanzado por fuego ucraniano preciso y fue destruido.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ahahahajjaa la horda se hace con portaposters
> 
> 
> 
> nadie contaba con su astucia



Me acuerdo hace unos años de una operación policial contra unos nazis valencianos, y la policía ponía el típico tenderete para la prensa con banderitas, pegatinas y demás. Había algunas armas y todo orgullosos enseñaban y mostraban lo que ellos llamaban un "lanzagranadas".
Por lo visto era tan solo el tubito desechable de uno, a la venta en cualquier tienda de cachivaches militares. Cada vez, pasados los años que por casualidad sacan algún refrito de imágenes o demás y aparece -y algún lerdo lo menciona- no puedo evitar sonreírme.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril



seria un acto abominable.. y encima el viento que sopla llevaria el fallout a rusia...


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Prisioneros, creo que son ucranianos


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

NUEVO: EE. UU. evalúa que Rusia ahora tiene 76 grupos tácticos de batallón dentro de Ucrania, un aumento de 11 con respecto a la semana pasada: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia continúa reforzando el este y el sur de Ucrania, y no le quedan unidades en el norte, cerca de la capital de Kiev.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Si Rusia ha perdido 20.000 hombres, Ucrania andará por el doble.

Solo en Mariupol ya casi lo mismo que Rusia en toda la campaña con esas cifras.


----------



## At4008 (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril



Mientras no vea un medio británico de prestigio dando la noticia no lo creo.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se han incrementado las perdidas rusas en estos dos ultimos dias, por lo que se deduce que las operaciones estan comenzando en el Este


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Prisioneros, creo que son ucranianos



Crees bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

si sabes mantener armamento nuclear, sabes fabricarlo



At4008 dijo:


> Es posible que Rusia acabe troceada en Chechenia, Siberia, Hordinia, Terroristan, Paquinia... Y posiblemente alguna de esas repúblicas conservarían parte del arsenal nuclear.
> 
> No sé si mejoramos en algo con trocear Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si Rusia ha perdido 20.000 hombres, Ucrania andará por el doble.
> 
> Solo en Mariupol ya casi lo mismo que Rusia en toda la campaña con esas cifras.



Viendo el ultimo video de Mariupol que hay en estas ultimas paginas, me da que va a ser que no. Y ahora puedes usar el comodin de que es FAKE


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Ahora que la ofensiva oriental ha comenzado, ¿van a deleitarnos Vds. los follaputines con mapitas de colores nuevos?.
> Menudo descojone cuando termine la guerra y los orcos hayan salido por patas devolviendo hasta el último centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania y pidiendo perdón por los desmanes cometidos.
> 
> Sigo preguntándome en qué consistirán las indemnizaciones de guerra.
> ...




La reconstrucción de Ucrania la vamos a pagar tu y yo, gane quien gane. 
Nos interesa que esto acabe rapido y que no rompan muchas más cosas.

NO a la guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

Creian ir en un APC e iban en un ATPC

DEP



Dr Polux dijo:


> Un APC ruso BTR-80/82A fue alcanzado por fuego ucraniano preciso y fue destruido.


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y Merkel venía del partido comunista de la DDR y ahora es un referente para todos los "demócratas" defensores del Maidán que ella apoyó. Aquí lo que hay són opiniones interesadas y opniones desinformadas, ¿de qué clase es la suya?.




Merkel vendría del DDR o del coño de su madre pero estuvo gobernando Alemania durante 16 años por ser la presidenta de la Unión Democrata Cristiana de Alemania.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2022)

Esta prohibido poner enlaces a medios rusos. Totalmente justificado porque sólo ponen mentiras y manipulación. Comunist style.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Viendo el ultimo video de Mariupol que hay en estas ultimas paginas, me da que va a ser que no. Y ahora puedes usar el comodin de que es FAKE



¿Qué video?


----------



## Visrul (18 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


>



¡La madre que me parió!. ¿Pero qué es ese pedazo de bicho que lleva el fulano de la derecha del todo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

ayuda humanitaria como el que llevada el mosca
se ve como los 2 soldados al final sostienen tabletas de chocolate



Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ayuda humanitaria como el que llevada el mosca



¿Como la que manda Sánchez o Leyen?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.



No tienen comida ni para ellos mismos y caducada van a llevar comida humanitaria.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

de las machadas de los sovieticos rusos.

bombardero estrategico tu-16, vuelo a baja cota sobre un portaviones USA 1968

pero acaba con sorpresa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

poco me parece



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Como la que manda Sánchez o Leyen?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

La mayor resolución de Google sobre las bases militares rusas ya está generando hilaridad. ¿Cuánto de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa es espuma de poliestireno?


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No tienen comida ni para ellos mismos y caducada van a llevar comida humanitaria.



¿Te informas por la Sexta, verdac?..


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

NUEVO: Las salidas de aviones tácticos y operativos de Rusia sobre Ucrania se han multiplicado por 1,5 en las últimas 24 horas: habla el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania también derribó cinco objetivos rusos el día anterior: tres helicópteros, un avión y un dron.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Te informas por la Sexta, verdac?..



No veo la TV desde hace mucho tiempo


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Continua la desnazificación, en este caso por via aerea.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

"Soy Serhiy Volyna, Comandante de la 36.ª Brigada Separada de Infantería de Marina... y me dirijo a ustedes desde el asediado Mariupol". Las fuerzas ucranianas que resisten en Mariupol piden armas pesadas de Occidente para evitar que la ciudad estratégica caiga en manos de Rusia. vía FB/Volina


----------



## duncan (18 Abr 2022)

Sobre el convoy de "ayuda humanitaria "


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Suena a operación de cloacas. Lo mismo le están empezando a bailar la silla a Putin....



Tercera muerte relacionada con Gazprom reportada este año. En enero, el jefe del servicio de transporte de Gazprom Invest (Leonid Shulman) fue encontrado muerto. En febrero, un ejecutivo del Centro Unificado de Asentamientos de Gazprom (Alexander Tyulyakov) fue encontrado ahorcado.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Buah... no lo había visto, pero justo me encuentro este ángulo... uno de los rusos debajo de la furgoneta pega una patada a la granada y se la pone al lado a otros tres que están junto al muro. Brutal.



BRUUUTAL


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Soy Serhiy Volyna, Comandante de la 36.ª Brigada Separada de Infantería de Marina... y me dirijo a ustedes desde el asediado Mariupol". Las fuerzas ucranianas que resisten en Mariupol piden armas pesadas de Occidente para evitar que la ciudad estratégica caiga en manos de Rusia. vía FB/Volina



¿Y cómo pretende que le lleguen las armas, por teletransporte?...

Lo de este hilo es delirante.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La mayor resolución de Google sobre las bases militares rusas ya está generando hilaridad. ¿Cuánto de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa es espuma de poliestireno?



Acojonante, hay en esa misma base otros tantos aviones FAKE 

Por si queréis curiosear: Google Maps



Visrul dijo:


> ¡La madre que me parió!. ¿Pero que es ese pedazo de bicho que lleva el fulano de la derecha del todo?



Barrett M107: Barrett M82 - Wikipedia


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Creo que es inevitable otro ataque Ruso para intentar conquistar todo Donbas y Lugansk
> 
> Las madres de los Rusos muertos exigen una victoria para que la muerte de sus hijos no sea considerado unas muertes inútiles.
> Putin no puede sobre vivir sin una clara victoria territorial,
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que la inercia de muerte es difícil de parar. Pero Putin algún día tiene que decidir dejar de hacer el ridículo. Espero que no sea el día que ordene el contraataque de Steiner.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Mas rumores

Los informes que salen de #Ethiopia dicen que cientos de etíopes están haciendo fila en la embajada de #Russian en Addis Abeba para luchar junto a las fuerzas rusas contra #Ukraine . Necesita confirmación, aquellos en Addis por favor confirmen.






En este breve clip, la gente dice que todas estas personas están en fila para ir a #Russia a pelear en representación de #Ethiopia porque "el gobierno ruso prometió dar un millón de dólares".


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Limpiando Azovstal de basura.


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril



para conseguir qué? en lugar de carpet bombing durante un mes, tenerlo todo reducido a escombros en una semana??

venganomejodas

si tiran un petardo nuclear, me da que se acabarían las contemplaciones con el matoncete este

que igual es lo que quieren, pero no sé, primero que miren a ver si tienen nukes suficientes o algo así, porque viendo el panorama, lo mismo nos tiran cilindros con plutonio que no estalla y tal...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

this is exactly what "AZOV" is about...

Azov terrorists ambushed a Russian humanitarian convoy for civilians blocked in Mariupol.

the convoy was moving without military escort and all the cars had white bands/stickers attached to them.
Z Rada. 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/a1Abt1BRKZjt56Q1yP9m_18_1bdf68d0a8966301287796edca1769cc_video_original.mp4



Mr. Deeds








 ​


----------



## ELVR (18 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¡La madre que me parió!. ¿Pero que es ese pedazo de bicho que lleva el fulano de la derecha del todo?



Un fusil anti-material. También usado para disparar a infantes a muy larga distancia aprovechando la potencia del cartucho.


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La mayor resolución de Google sobre las bases militares rusas ya está generando hilaridad. ¿Cuánto de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa es espuma de poliestireno?











52°37'59.7"N 39°28'00.7"E · Lípetsk, Óblast de Lípetsk, Rusia


Lípetsk, Óblast de Lípetsk, Rusia




www.google.com


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Suena al suicidio Miguel Blesa, Presidente de Bankia.
> 
> Los rusos están empezando a copiar los metodos de los españoles del PP?



Política española no, porfa. Aquí solo guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Soldaditos marineros desaparecidos

@Osinttechnical 1/x⛓El padre ruso de uno de los conscriptos en Moscú escribe en VKontakte:

“Chicos, por favor difundan esta información.
Mi hijo: Shkrebets Egor Dmitrievich, fue llamado al servicio militar de la ciudad de Yalta, el 2 de julio de 2021.
Fue asignado a Sebastopol/

@Osinttechnical 2/x
… y después de que el curso del joven caza entró en servicio en el buque insignia del crucero de misiles de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva".
Entró en el puesto de servicio de abastecimiento de buques.

@Osinttechnical 3/x
En la noche del 13 al 14.04 hubo una tragedia, cuya verdad aún no sabemos, el mensaje oficial del Ministerio de Defensa dice que ocurrió un incendio en el barco y detonaron municiones.
Se informó que toda la tripulación fue evacuada.
¡Eso es una mentira!

@Osinttechnical 4/x
¡Una mentira descarada y cínica!
Mi hijo es un recluta, como me informaron los comandantes inmediatos del crucero "Moskva", entre los muertos y heridos no figura y está incluido en la lista de personas desaparecidas.

@Osinttechnical 5/x
Un recluta, que no debería haber tomado parte en las hostilidades, es reportado como desaparecido. Muchachos, ¿desaparecieron en alta mar? Después de mis intentos de aclarar los datos del incidente, el comandante del crucero y su adjunto dejaron de comunicarse.

@Osinttechnical 6/x
Pregunté directamente, ¿por qué están vivos sus oficiales y mi hijo, un soldado recluta, muerto?
El crucero trató de remolcar a Sebastopol, pero en el camino se hundió repentinamente.
Sigue pensando por ti mismo.

@Osinttechnical 7/x
Yo, Shkrebets Dmitry Ivanovich, el padre de este recluta: Shkrebets Yegor Dmitrievich Les pido a todos los que no tienen miedo ni son indiferentes que difundan este llamamiento mío donde sea que tengan la oportunidad de que la escoria no se "calle". esta terrible tragedia.

@Osinttechnical 8/8 Fin de hilo
Cuida a tus hijos, cuidémonos entre todos.
Y dedicaré el resto de mi vida a asegurar que la verdad gane en esta historia.
¡ Una persona cuyo hijo fue arrebatado de una manera tan ruin no tiene miedo de
nada!…

vk.com/wall60124512......

@Osinttechnical Sin embargo, es tragicómico, porque este padre sigue siendo un gran admirador de Putin y de la Rusia de hoy...





__





Thread by Oneeek1: @Osinttechnical 1/x⛓Russian father of one of... - PingThread


@Osinttechnical 1/x⛓Russian father of one of the conscrips on Moscow writes on VKontakte: “Guys, please spread this information. My son: Shkrebets Egor Dmitrievich, was called up for military service from the city of Yalta, July 2, 2021. He was assigned to Sevastopol/



www.pingthread.com








Dmitri Shkrebets
ayer a las 20:30

Chicos, por favor difundan esta información.
Mi hijo: Yegor Dmitrievich Shkrebets, fue llamado al servicio militar de la ciudad de Yalta el 2 de julio de 2021.
Fue asignado a la ciudad de Sebastopol y después del curso de un joven luchador ingresóservicio en el buque insignia del crucero de misiles de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva".
Entró en el puesto de servicio de suministro de "cocinero de barco".
En la noche del 13 al 14 de abril ocurrió una tragedia cuya verdad aún no se sabe, el informe oficial del Ministerio de Defensa señala que se produjo un incendio en el barco y la munición detonó.
Se informó que toda la tripulación había sido evacuada.
¡Es mentira!
¡Mentira descarada y cínica!
Mi hijo es un recluta, según me informaron los comandantes inmediatos del crucero Moskva, no está entre los muertos y heridos y está incluido en la lista de desaparecidos.
Un recluta que se suponía que no debía participar en las hostilidades figura como desaparecido. ¡¡¡¿Chicos, desaparecieron en alta mar?!!!
Después de mis intentos de aclarar los datos del incidente, el comandante del crucero y su adjunto dejaron de comunicarse.
Pregunté directamente por qué ustedes, los oficiales, están vivos y mi hijo, un soldado recluta, murió.
Intentaron remolcar el crucero a Sebastopol, pero en el camino se hundió repentinamente.
Sigue pensando por ti mismo.
Yo, Shkrebets Dmitry Ivanovich, el padre de este recluta: Yegor Dmitrievich Shkrebets, les pido a todos los que no tienen miedo ni son indiferentes que difundan este llamamiento mío donde sea que tengan la oportunidad para que los bastardos no "silencien" esta terrible tragedia. .
Cuida a tus hijos, cuidémonos entre todos.
Y dedicaré toda mi vida futura a asegurar que la verdad gane en esta historia.
¡ Un hombre cuyo hijo fue arrebatado de una manera tan vil no tiene miedo de
nada!
Gracias por no ser indiferente.

Pronto los chicos volverán a borrar esta publicación, cópienla.




__





Dmitri Shkrebets | VK







m.vk.com






Nos contactaron tres familias de Yalta, Alupka y San Petersburgo, cuyos hijos también están desaparecidos, también reclutas.
Hoy escribimos solicitudes juntos en la oficina de alistamiento militar local, mañana estarán en el comisariado militar de Simferopol.
Necesitamos respuestas escritas a nuestras preguntas sobre la ubicación de nuestros hijos, y no SMS con imágenes y deseos de orar ... Aquí, en el lugar, todos se solidarizaron con nuestra desgracia, estamos muy agradecidos.

Algunas personas falsas están haciendo circular información de que mi esposa supuestamente vio a 200 marineros con quemaduras en el hospital, y que vinimos al FSB de Sebastopol y peleamos con alguien allí; esto es una mentira.
Fui a Sebastopol con dos personas que me ayudaron, sin mi esposa.
No vimos a los heridos, buscábamos a nuestro hijo en listas con apellidos.

Y mientras tanto, las personitas más desagradables de repente tomaron la delantera, comenzaron a criticar en voz alta todo lo sagrado, mientras que antes ni siquiera se habían atrevido a abrir la boca, y las primeras personas, que habían dominado con tanto éxito hasta entonces, de repente comenzaron. para escucharlos, mientras ellos mismos estaban en silencio, y otros de una manera tan vergonzosa se ríen.

(Fiodor Mikhailovich Dostoievski "Demonios")

Aquí está la correspondencia del hermano de uno de los desaparecidos del crucero "Moskva" con el comandante adjunto de la división Bugorsky.
Primero se informó a la gente que el marinero estaba vivo, un día después se les informó que estaba desaparecido.
Y hoy, después de que escribimos una declaración a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar, informaron que había muerto.
¿Qué está pasando? ¿Por qué estamos siendo intimidados de esta manera?
Fotos en el muro de Dmitri | VK



*Los padres de los reclutas rusos hablaron sobre la muerte de sus hijos en el crucero "Moskva"*
Los padres de varios reclutas rusos dijeron a los periodistas que después de la muerte del crucero Moskva, no pudieron saber del Ministerio de Defensa sobre el destino de sus hijos que sirvieron en él.


Un residente de Yalta, Dmitry Shkrebets, quien fue el primero en informar que su hijo-marinero estaba incluido en la lista de personas desaparecidas, el lunes 18 de abril publicó otra publicación en la red social VKontakte . Según él, lo contactaron familias de Yalta, Alupka y San Petersburgo, "cuyos hijos también están desaparecidos, también reclutas". “Hoy escribimos solicitudes juntos en la oficina de alistamiento militar local, mañana estarán en el comisariado militar de Simferopol”, escribió Shkrebets.

La publicación "Agencia" del 17 de abril encontró otra publicación en "VKontakte" con una mención de un soldado desaparecido del crucero "Moskva" . Esto fue escrito por un residente de San Petersburgo, Ulyana Tarasova. Esta publicación ahora ha sido eliminada.

*Nuevos reclutas desaparecidos*
El monólogo de otra mujer, cuyo hijo, según ella, era un recluta en Moscú, fue publicado por Novaya Gazeta - Europa. Su hijo la contactó el día después del hundimiento del crucero y le dijo que el barco había sido alcanzado por misiles. "Cerca de cuarenta personas murieron. Varias personas estaban desaparecidas. Y muchas personas resultaron heridas", vuelve a contar la historia de su hijo.

Los periodistas del proyecto "Esquemas" de "Radio Liberty" contactaron a la esposa del guardiamarina Ivan Vakhrushev, de 41 años, que sirvió en el "Moscú". Ella les dijo que se enteró de la muerte de su esposo "por el comando". Según ella, 27 tripulantes del crucero estaban desaparecidos.

*El comandante del crucero dejó de comunicarse.*
El día anterior, el 17 de abril, Dmitry Shkrebets escribió en su página de VKontakte que su hijo Yegor estaba haciendo el servicio militar en el crucero Moskva. Según Dmitry, el "comandante de crucero" le contó sobre la desaparición de su hijo, quien luego dejó de comunicarse.

Egor Shkrebets, según su padre, fue llamado para el servicio en julio de 2021 y fue cocinero del barco en el crucero Moskva. "Radio Liberty" encontró una mención del cocinero Egor Shkrebets en la edición de diciembre del periódico de la Flota Báltica "Guardian of the Baltic". La foto en el artículo muestra al mismo joven que en la publicación de Dmitry Shkrebets.

Su esposa le dijo a The Insider que intentaron sin éxito averiguar sobre el destino de su hijo en la unidad militar y en la rama local del FSB. “Fuimos a la unidad, salió el comandante, levantó las manos y dijo: 'No te diré nada'. Digo: '¿Dónde está mi hijo?' - y él: 'Bueno, en algún lugar del mar'. .” El esposo comenzó a resentirse: “¿Qué significa el mar? ¿Dónde estabas? —Pero yo no estaba allí en absoluto. —Estos comandantes no estaban en el barco —dijo—.

*Hasta 500 personas atendidas en el crucero Moskva*
El 13 de abril, las autoridades ucranianas anunciaron el ataque de misiles Neptune al crucero insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro Moskva. Al día siguiente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que el barco "se hundió mientras lo remolcaban". La agencia afirma que "debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones", el barco perdió su estabilidad y se hundió "en las condiciones de un mar tormentoso". 

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no informó oficialmente sobre las muertes en el crucero hundido, solo informó que la tripulación fue "completamente evacuada". El 16 de abril, el Ministerio de Defensa publicó un video sin sonido de la reunión de la tripulación del crucero con el comandante en jefe de la Armada, el almirante Nikolai Evmenov. En el patio de armas, según diversas estimaciones, había entre 100 y 150 personas. Al mismo tiempo, el tamaño de la tripulación del crucero en diferentes años, según información oficial, varió de 400 a 500 personas. En la ceremonia de despedida del crucero hubo una corona de luto con la inscripción "Al barco ya los marineros".

"Moskva" fue el buque insignia de la flota rusa del Mar Negro. Estaba armado con 16 misiles antibuque del complejo P-1000 Vulkan con un alcance de al menos 700 km, sistemas de defensa aérea de largo alcance S-300 Fort.

Durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania , el crucero participó en el ataque a la Isla de la Serpiente en la región de Odessa. Fue en la propuesta de "Moscú" de rendirse al "buque de guerra ruso" que sonó la frase "¡Buque de guerra ruso, vete a la mierda!", Que se convirtió en uno de los símbolos de la guerra.









Родители российских срочников рассказали о гибели сыновей на крейсере "Москва" | DW | 18.04.2022


Родители нескольких российских срочников рассказали журналистам, что после гибели крейсера "Москва" не могут узнать от Минобороны о судьбе своих детей, служивших на нем.




www.dw.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si Rusia ha perdido 20.000 hombres, Ucrania andará por el doble.
> 
> Solo en Mariupol ya casi lo mismo que Rusia en toda la campaña con esas cifras.



si incluyes civiiles tal vez..pero los ucranianos no se lanzan a lo loco como han hecho los rusos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

3 hours ago 
 
lets hope this isn't true...

at least we have their faces now.



https://twitter.com/botsmanua?s=09


  ​


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Echemos la mirada atrás... Viendo esto entiendo que Putin se sintiera lleno de confianza para emprender la conquista y genocidio de Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

a ver luego de que los cojan


​


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril



Si yo viviera en Kiev, Leópolis o Jarkov, saldría cagando leches. Los rusos tienen que satisfacer su sed de venganza de todas las derrotas que han sufrido.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Acojonante, hay en esa misma base otros tantos aviones FAKE
> 
> Por si queréis curiosear: Google Maps
> 
> ...



Eso es más falso que un billete de 6 euros, Nadir en su sano juicio amontona así los aviones . Además me extraña que esté sin difuminar, todas las bases que he buscado de EEUU, FRANCIA ,UK o ESPAÑA están pixeladas. Eso parece un FAKE del propio Google. Ahora estoy cerca de una la base aérea Francesa de Avord y sale pixelada. 

Base Aérea de Avord
+33 2 48 68 40 00








Base Aérea de Avord · 2 Av. de Bourges, 18520 Avord, Francia


★★★★☆ · Base militar




goo.gl





Estoy mirando y hasta el Grupo Sam eJpañol sale pixelado 

Acuartelamiento Cortijo de Buenavista








Acuartelamiento Cortijo de Buenavista · Av. Sevilla, 6, 11314 San Roque, Cádiz


★★★★★ · Base militar




goo.gl






Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Debe haber un batallón entero, más o menos...

Pero nada, deben de ser pérdidas asumibles para Zelensky, como va ganando...


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Sobre el convoy de "ayuda humanitaria "



Pedazo de hilo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que a esta Ucrania la han convencido de las bondades de pertenecer a Rusia.


----------



## LurkerIII (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Te informas por la Sexta, verdac?..



Dice el que pone un Twit de alguien con hoz martillo y bandera rusa. En este hilo hemos hecho incluso el esfuerzo de demostrar cosas con fuentes rusas. Por ejemplo, mientras que en el hilo "oficial" dicen que el Moskva era chatarra sin importancia, en la propia TV rusa estaban completamente fuera de sí con el hundimiento.

Poco pueden hablar los pro rusos a estas alturas ni de fuentes fiables, ni de aciertos, ni de mejor capacidad de análisis. A la vista de los resultados.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es más falso que un billete de 6 euros, Nadir en su sano juicio amontona así los aviones . Además me extraña que esté sin difuminar, todas las bases que he buscado de EEUU, FRANCIA ,UK o ESPAÑA están pixeladas. Eso parece un FAKE del propio Google. Ahora estoy cerca de una la base aérea Francesa de Avord y sale pixelada.
> 
> Base Aérea de Avord
> +33 2 48 68 40 00
> ...



tu mismo lo estas diciendo (has nombrado paises occidentales ) a lo mejor Google no esta pixelando territorio ruso a dia de hoy. Date cuenta que la OTAN/USA va a usar todas las herramientas a su disposicion para tocar los cojoncillos a los ruskis


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Echemos la mirada atrás... Viendo esto entiendo que Putin se sintiera lleno de confianza para emprender la conquista y genocidio de Ucrania.



Eso ha sido un "gatillazo" ???


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

EE. UU. está enviando 18 sistemas de artillería Howitzer a Ucrania desde las reservas del Ejército y la Marina: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Estados Unidos espera comenzar a entrenar instructores militares ucranianos en obuses en Europa del Este en los próximos días.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

TITANIC








#movies #titanic
    


 Mr. Boxoffrogs reposted  @boxoffrogs  

3 hours ago In response Mr. Boxoffrogs to his Publication Moscova... 121...
What is this?   








Mr. Boxoffrogs


Moscova... 121... What is this?




anonup.com




If they really "sunk" the Moscova then why only one janky image with fake smoke (blur) covering the identifying marks of the vessel. May I present the Ghost of Moscova... Like some stupid ass Ukrainian Pilot story that wasn't believable either.

IF THEY MAKE A MOVIE ABOUT A SINKING SHIP, THERE IS AN INSTANT PROOF THAT THE SHIP DID NOT SINK...

FOR THEY MADE A MOVIE...

WHO MAKES MOVIES?

the military.​


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Política española no, porfa. Aquí solo guerra de Ucrania.




Tengo que reconocer desde aqui tu profesionalidad y ganas de trabajar. 
Para que luego digan que los miembros de las FSE son unos vagos y unos inutiles de marca mayor. Tú te ganas hasta el último centimo de tu sueldo proveniente del Estado.


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Ucrania pide 50 mil millones de dólares al G7 para cubrir el déficit fiscal de los próximos meses. Así lo ha declarado Oleh Ustenko, consejero económico del presidente ucraniano, Zelenski. Fuente:





__





| Kárpátinfo.net


Kárpátalja hírek: legfrissebb hírek Ukrajna politikai, gazdasági, kulturális életéből a Kárpátinfo.net portálon.




www.karpatinfo.net





Hala chavales, ya podeís empezar a rascaros los bolsillos. A ver si creeis que mantener a los nazis de Zelensky es gratis.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso es más falso que un billete de 6 euros, Nadir en su sano juicio amontona así los aviones . Además me extraña que esté sin difuminar, todas las bases que he buscado de EEUU, FRANCIA ,UK o ESPAÑA están pixeladas. Eso parece un FAKE del propio Google. Ahora estoy cerca de una la base aérea Francesa de Avord y sale pixelada.
> 
> Base Aérea de Avord
> +33 2 48 68 40 00
> ...



Google ha quitado hoy todos los pixelados de bases e instalaciones rusas, por eso se puede ver ahora todo. En el resto de sitios, pixelado como de costumbre.

FAKEEEEEEEE, la palabra favorita de los follaputis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

TITANIC



What is this  ?
 55 

​


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Yo creo que a esta Ucrania la han convencido de las bondades de pertenecer a Rusia.



Son sus costumbres, limpios y ordenados
Saratov Rusia


----------



## César Borgia (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí un CSI de la cuenta que tanto les gusta y más ponen los pro-rusos, vale la pena perder dos minutos leyéndolo para no perder luego tiempo en discusiones ,:


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer desde aqui tu profesionalidad y ganas de trabajar.
> Para que luego digan que los miembros de las FSE son unos vagos y unos inutiles de marca mayor. Tú te ganas hasta el último centimo de tu sueldo proveniente del Estado.



Te equivocas conmigo. Yo soy el concejal del PP oficial del foro. Y los concejales del PP, como buenos políticos, no damos ni palo al agua. Sobre todo los de urbanismo.

Es la primera vez que me llaman policía.

Y ahora volviendo al tema, Los ucras siguen jodiendo la logística rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Ucrania pide 50 mil millones de dólares al G7 para cubrir el déficit fiscal de los próximos meses. Así lo ha declarado Oleh Ustenko, consejero económico del presidente ucraniano, Zelenski. Fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que pelma eres , ale al ignore


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

EL BARCON RUSO " HUNDIDO "

PARECE SER QUE PODRIA SER 

" EL LUSITANIA "

NO EL TITANIC



   

 ​


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Te equivocas conmigo. Yo soy el concejal del PP oficial del foro. Y los concejales del PP, como buenos políticos, no damos ni palo al agua. Sobre todo los de urbanismo.
> 
> Es la primera vez que me llaman policía.
> 
> Y ahora volviendo al tema, Los ucras siguen jodiendo la logística rusa.




Por lo menos te ganas hasta el último centimo de la pasta que te pagan por estar aqui a sangre y fuego con este tema.
Un español trabajador y que además le guste su trabajo es un rara avis. 

Supongo que politico no eres ya que para eso hay que ser un poco hijo puta y bastante vago, por lo tanto tienes que ser FSE pero de los buenos; no como esos que van dando hostias en Linares a padres que protejen a sus niñas.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (18 Abr 2022)

Ale esquilero, a pastar al ignore... cansino premium...


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Tremendo hilo humorístico de conocidos follaputis:


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> La reconstrucción de Ucrania la vamos a pagar tu y yo, gane quien gane.
> Nos interesa que esto acabe rapido y que no rompan muchas más cosas.
> 
> NO a la guerra.




Los gusanos han decidido ya quién va a ganar. Pagaremos menos que si siguiésemos siendo rehenes de la energía de Putín. 
Decir no a la guerra en Putinia puede convertirse en hasta quince años de cárcel. Son democracias sanas.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> tu mismo lo estas diciendo (has nombrado paises occidentales ) a lo mejor Google no esta pixelando territorio ruso a dia de hoy. Date cuenta que la OTAN/USA va a usar todas las herramientas a su disposicion para tocar los cojoncillos a los ruskis



A los rusos les cuesta muy poco empezar a bajar satélites de Google asi que sigo pensando que eso es falso.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Semión Pegov viene a ser como la Almudena Ariza rusa. 

Según este periodista rusa incrustado en su ejercito, las tropas especiales de la RPD y de la Federación Rusa estarían ya conquistando zonas de Azovstal.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

_#PS. No ha habido ningún "cerco" de las fuerzas de #Rusia cerca de #Izyum ni ninguna "liberación" de asentamientos por parte de las fuerzas de #Ucrania en la región de #Kharkov. Una vez más, #Arestovich y los suyos se dedican a las ofensivas virtuales. Las fuerzas de la #UA, por su parte, están sufriendo grandes pérdidas._


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> para conseguir qué? en lugar de carpet bombing durante un mes, tenerlo todo reducido a escombros en una semana??
> 
> venganomejodas
> 
> ...



Es un animal herido, ofuscado, frustrado, soy pesimista


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

EL BARCON RUSO " HUNDIDO "

" EL LUSITANIA "

NO EL TITANIC

I WIILLOOOOVEGUIITYUUUUUUU
NAAANANANANANNAANAN NAANAAA NANAAAN AA 




​​​
​


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Google ha quitado hoy todos los pixelados de bases e instalaciones rusas, por eso se puede ver ahora todo. En el resto de sitios, pixelado como de costumbre.
> 
> FAKEEEEEEEE, la palabra favorita de los follaputis



Es que si es falso hay que decirlo y a mi me lo parece, yo no soy follaputin, lo que no soy es subnormal para apoyar a los que llevan 9 años matando inocentes ni a los que los apoyan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.



Cuales son las pruebas de que era un convoy humanitario? Yo ahí veo una camioneta con una Z

Te pones a llamar nazis a unos soldados sin pruebas?

No sería lo lógico entrar en la zona de guerra con identificación de la Cruz Roja, por ejemplo?

Joder, no hace mucho te decía que Putin ha tenido un éxito del copón en conseguir que no sepais distinguir entre la verdad y la mentira. Joder todo Dios miente, pero lo de los rusos y Putin es ya de traca. No tienen cojones ni para decir que han muerto reclutas en el Moskva y los padres les estan poniendo a parir

Creo que estaba equivocado, estás más abducido que lo que pensaba, o no eres la misma persona que hace 10 años (?)


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Ucrania pide 50 mil millones de dólares al G7 para cubrir el déficit fiscal de los próximos meses. Así lo ha declarado Oleh Ustenko, consejero económico del presidente ucraniano, Zelenski. Fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí la borregada aplaudiendo y con banderitas de Ucrania.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

La mentira institucionalizada

Mientras tanto, Channel One afirma que no hay pérdidas entre la tripulación del crucero hundido "Moskva".


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y aquí la borregada aplaudiendo y con banderitas de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




Yo cada vez veo menos banderas ucranianas en los perfiles de Twitter. Creo que algunos de las que se las pusieron, se han dado cuenta de lo que hay. Otros las han quitado porque apoyar a Ucrania ha dejado de estar de moda y ya no mola, buscaran otra gilipollez que poner en su perfil.

Sin embargo, hay que reconocer que sigo viendo un par de banderas ucranianas en los balcones por donde yo vivo. No lo esperaba.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Las masas pro-rusas enfervorecidas cubren las calles de Mariupol. No cabe un alfiler. Lo menos representan al 0,000001% de la ciudad.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La mentira institucionalizada
> 
> Mientras tanto, Channel One afirma que no hay pérdidas entre la tripulación del crucero hundido "Moskva".



0 muertos 40 heridos y 450 desaparecidos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que si es falso hay que decirlo y a mi me lo parece, yo no soy follaputin, lo que no soy es subnormal para apoyar a los que llevan 9 años matando inocentes no a los que los apoyan.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



No sólo eres un follaputi, sino que además eres un mentiroso, y muy malo


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

El chorizo este es usado por los Ukros para que liberen a los de Mariupol



Y los rusos usan a dos british para lo contrario.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (18 Abr 2022)

Planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 0 muertos 40 heridos y 450 desaparecidos.



Se sabe a ciencia cierta que 50 desembarcaron y se comenta que solo estaba la 1/2 de la tripulación a bordo , encima parece ser que no estaban en alerta ni nada parecido, así que tantas bajas no puede haber. Parece que hasta detuvieron al Almirante de la flota del mar negro por eso.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Trovador (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.



¿Este es el mismo subnormal que dijo que el _Moscú _había atracado en Sebastopol?

    

Los chechenos lo tienen más fácil para eso de eliminbar nazis. Basta con que se den una vuelta con las tropas rusas:



















"Natsis güenos"


----------



## esquilero (18 Abr 2022)

Aqui los mercenarios dando pena.



Las bajadas de pantalones que vamos a presenciar de aquí al verano en Europa van a ser antológicas.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Abr 2022)

Los rusos están buscando a Umbrella.


Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El vídeo parece que está grabado en esta ubicación, lo ha encontrado este tuitero y parece que cuadra con lo que sale en el maps, esta zona se supone que está bajo control ruso desde hace días, y está algo lejos de Azovstal, que es donde está el laboratorio de armas biológicas subterráneo de 7 plantas de los nazis y la OTAN:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029020


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No sólo eres un follaputi, sino que además eres un mentiroso, y muy malo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029393



Mentirosa TU PUTA MADRE Y EL TRAVELO QUE PIENSAS EQUIVOCADAMENTE QUE ES TU PADRE. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Mentirosa TU PUTA MADRE Y EL TRAVELO QUE PIENSAS EQUIVOCADAMENTE QUE ES TU PADRE.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Al ignore subnormal. Espero te metan un paquete como dios manda cuando descubran vuestro call center de mierda.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Al ignore subnormal. Espero te metan un paquete como dios manda cuando descubran vuestro call center de mierda.



Call center??? Deja las drogas hijo de puta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Este es el mismo subnormal que dijo que el _Moscú _había atracado en Sebastopol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, era @Billy Ray !!!

Joder qué ridiculo más espantoso!!

Hosti tú, estos están mucho peor que lo que yo me creia 








__





El buque insignia de la Flota Rusa Moskva alcanzado e incendiado por misiles. Los rusos dicen que un incendio provocó la explosión. El buque evacuado


¿Y desde dónde se suponen que han lanzado los ucranianos los misiles teniendo en cuenta que no carecen de marina ni fuerza aerea?




www.burbuja.info





*Por Billy Rey*

"_*El crucero Moskva ha llegado a Sebastopol por sí mismo sin ayuda de una segunda parte, ¿no afirmaron los ucranianos y sus propagandistas chiflados que el barco estaba destruido y se había hundido en las profundidades del océano*?"_


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> A los rusos les cuesta muy poco empezar a bajar satélites de Google asi que sigo pensando que eso es falso.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Pues que empiecen..... de todas formas muchas amenazas por parte de Rusia pero todo hasta ahora es un bluff de grandes proporciones. A mi me joderia mucho que ya se lleven mas de 50 dias y no sean capaces de doblegar a unos simples "nazis", teniéndose que retirar de varios frentes con el rabo entre las piernas


----------



## Cuscarejo (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.



Llegas tarde, ya nadie va a creer lo de ese vídeo porque eres un embustero.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Los usanos creen que los rusos aún van a lanzar más cosas en Ucrania:


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Un dato interesante

Pero el ejército ruso todavía está atado en la sitiada Mariupol, con *11 grupos tácticos de batallón* que luchan por el control de la ciudad. El ejército ucraniano puede controlar tan solo un tercio de Mariupol.

La cantidad de BTG's atascados ahi es brutal y que lógicamente no estan en otros frentes. Otro fracaso más del 2º Ejercito del mundo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Me ha dado por desloguearme un momento y veo que este hilo está totalmente floodeado por el tarado de elgatochimpinflur, con 1-3 posts suyos por página. No sé cómo calopez permite que ese usuario arruine el foro de esa manera, porque hace lo mismo en prácticamente todos los hilos y dificulta enormemente la lectura si no estás logueado o lo tienes en el ignore, alguien así espanta de registrarse a cualquier individuo nuevo.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

¿Os acordáis del helicóptero que enseñaron los rusos haciendo un aterrizaje táctico-operacional?

Lo han encontrado:


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me ha dado por desloguearme un momento y veo que este hilo está totalmente floodeado por el tarado de elgatochimpinflur, con 1-3 posts suyos por página. No sé cómo calopez permite que ese usuario arruine el foro de esa manera, porque hace lo mismo en prácticamente todos los hilos y dificulta enormemente la lectura si no estás logueado o lo tienes en el ignore, alguien así espanta de registrarse a cualquier individuo nuevo.



No te preocupes, asi ayudan a subir el hilo en el foro


----------



## Arraki (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me ha dado por desloguearme un momento y veo que este hilo está totalmente floodeado por el tarado de elgatochimpinflur, con 1-3 posts suyos por página. No sé cómo calopez permite que ese usuario arruine el foro de esa manera, porque hace lo mismo en prácticamente todos los hilos y dificulta enormemente la lectura si no estás logueado o lo tienes en el ignore, alguien así espanta de registrarse a cualquier individuo nuevo.



Al gato ni tocarlo

Ya quisieras tener un 1% de la calidad de sus envíos y no venir lloriqueando arrastrándote por el foro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

*SE TIENE QUE DESLOGEAR Y HACER MIL PIRULAS*

*PARA PODER VER MIS POST ... Y SENTIRSE OFENDIDITO *







YO TENGO A TANTOS EN EL IGNORE DE ESTE HILO QUE SOLO ME SALE 1 COMENTARIO POR PAGINA

EL RESTO SON CM MOVIENDO EL HILO CON CHORRADAS


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí un CSI de la cuenta que tanto les gusta y más ponen los pro-rusos, vale la pena perder dos minutos leyéndolo para no perder luego tiempo en discusiones ,:



Impresionante.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Este es el mismo subnormal que dijo que el _Moscú _había atracado en Sebastopol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subnormal fué tu padre, y tú heredaste su deficiencia, pedorro.

Y a ver si pones mensajes para adultos, que no estamos en forocoches, con tanto emoticono ridículo.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Abr 2022)

El dia a dia de los combatientes de Mariupol


----------



## Trovador (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Subnormal fué tu padre, y tú heredaste su deficiencia, pedorro.
> 
> Y a ver si pones mensajes para adultos, que no estamos en forocoches, con tanto emoticono ridículo.



Al menos lo conocí...tú en cambio no puedes decir lo mismo, "natsi güeno".

Es el único lenguaje que entiendes ya que no das para más.

Saluda a Irina y a la tripulación del _Moscú _de mi parte.


----------



## At4008 (18 Abr 2022)

Putin otorga "honores heroicos" a la brigada de la matanza de Bucha













__





64th Detached Motor Rifle Brigade receives honourary Guards title


President Vladimir Putin signed the Executive Order On Conferring Honourary Title on the 64th Detached Motor Rifle Brigade.




en.kremlin.ru


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Al gato ni tocarlo
> 
> Ya quisieras tener un 1% de la calidad de sus envíos y no venir lloriqueando arrastrándote por el foro



De postear por última vez el 3 de Marzo de 2020 a reaparecer el 28 de Febrero de 2022 (4 días después del inicio de la invasión), y desde entonces 11 páginas de comentarios... Sorprendente...


----------



## Mr. Frost (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Video largo del paramédico héroe.



Pero nadie habla del cámara que se queda también grabándolo.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Al menos lo conocí...tú en cambio no puedes decir lo mismo, "natsi güeno".
> 
> Es el único lenguaje que entiendes ya que no das para más.
> 
> Saluda a Irina y a la tripulación del _Moscú _de mi parte.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los usanos creen que los rusos aún van a lanzar más cosas en Ucrania:



Les quedan las FAB-5000 y las FAB-9000

Y si se ponen crearan las FAB-ZAR y la lanzaran con un ekranoplano (sí, ya se que no vuelan )



lowfour dijo:


>



Los ukranianos son terraplanistas se han hartado de comprar Nikkons P900


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Y de donde sacan los uniformes rusos?


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

mapa zona este



https://militaryland.net/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/day_53_Sloboda-Frontline.png


----------



## LurkerIII (18 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Putin otorga "honores heroicos" a la brigada de la matanza de Bucha



El salvajismo es institucional. Desde que entran en la mili (el ejército ruso tiene un grave problema de novatadas, con bastantes muertos incluso) hasta una dialéctica supremacista que convierte a todos sus enemigos en subhumanos, estas condecoraciones no son más que un mensaje de estado de "el que cometa la brutalidad más gorda, se lleva la medalla." No hay premio al honor o a la acción meritoria. Es premio al más bruto y que más terror aporte.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y de donde sacan los uniformes rusos?



Buena pregunta.

Serán de los 20.000 rusos muertos, ¿no?...¿O ya van por 200.000?..


----------



## LurkerIII (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y de donde sacan los uniformes rusos?



En el primer comentario ya los desmienten: es un vídeo que circuló en febrero, y decía "ucranianos recogen equipo de un caído".

En el vídeo, de hecho, no se ve nada concreto. Sale un soldado tocando las botas de un muerto. No se sabe si las pone o las quita.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

Incrédulos de mierda es lo que somos, nos lo dijeron y no lo creímos.

El PLAN se está desarrollando según lo previsto, en la primera fase se envió toda la chatarra que tenía Rusia para desgastar al ejercito ucraniano.

AHORA TOCA QUE ENTRE EN ACCIÓN LOS PATA NEGRA DEL GLORIOSO EJERCITO RUSO


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Incrédulos de mierda es lo que somos, nos lo dijeron y no lo creímos.
> 
> El PLAN se está desarrollando según lo previsto, la primera fase se envió toda la chatarra que tenía rusa para desgastar al ejercito ucraniano.
> 
> AHORA TOCA QUE ENTRE EN ACCIÓN LOS PATA NEGRA DEL GLORIOSO EJERCITO RUSO



Ya viene lo weno: los Shilkas, BMP-2s, BM-21 Grads... BRVTAL


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## uberales (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Incrédulos de mierda es lo que somos, nos lo dijeron y no lo creímos.
> 
> El PLAN se está desarrollando según lo previsto, la primera fase se envió toda la chatarra que tenía rusa para desgastar al ejercito ucraniano.
> 
> AHORA TOCA QUE ENTRE EN ACCIÓN LOS PATA NEGRA DEL GLORIOSO EJERCITO RUSO



Joder parecen imágenes de un golpe de estado de los 90, en un país mierdoso del este ...


----------



## Arraki (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> De postear por última vez el 3 de Marzo de 2020 a reaparecer el 28 de Febrero de 2022 (4 días después del inicio de la invasión), y desde entonces 11 páginas de comentarios... Sorprendente...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029449



Con poca cosa te sorprendes


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Abr 2022)

Lo que viene siendo un asentamiento gitano de toda la vida


----------



## favelados (18 Abr 2022)

Oligarca ruso misteriosamente desnazificado junto a su familia...


----------



## alas97 (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza.
> 
> Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.



al vuelo, fui mecánico especialista en artillería. Así que trabaje con todo tipo de ellos, sovieticos, por supuesto desde asedio que solo vi uno y era de la primera guerra mundial con ruedas de hierro como de carreta, pasando por calibres medianos antitanques (los iraquíes habían modernizado algunos de la segunda guerra mundial y le dieron buenos palos a los usanos en la guerra de irak, se emboscaban pegaban y salían por patas) y el último fue uno de 130 mm de tres patas, el cual giraba sobre su eje porque tenía una especie de hidráulico que lo levantaba una vez que estaba apoyado.

este se parece.




Al lío, todos alcanzaban 20-30 km. solo el sudafricano g-5 que daba por culo y no se le podía contraatacar con fuego artillero, alcanzaba los 40 km.

Según dice wikipedia, este cabrón puede alcanzar 50 km con proyectiles asistidos por cohetes.









Obús Denel G5 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un coñazo la verdad si estás en el bando contrario, y por lo que he visto de la guerra de ucrania, el sistema que otan (digo otan, porque es el que adiestra a los ucros) está utilizando este método que es más preciso y llega más lejos, de ahí los contraataques certeros ucranianos a objetivos rusos.

Vi videos donde llegan los ucranianos a baterías rusas abandonadas, sin construcción de fortificaciones ni ningún tipo de defensa, parecía que estaban en un picnic.

En mis tiempos se hicieron muchas cosas locas, como por ejemplo tener una compañía móvil de artillería y moverse sola, lo mismo te tomaban un pueblo que seguían avanzando por sus cojones, improvisando sobre la marcha y sin apoyo aéreo, infantería, o acorazada.

Los grad estilo bm 21 solo alcanzan los 20 km y para de contar. los demás no tengo ni repalojera idea como el tocha ese y otros que eh visto.


----------



## Mejumbre (18 Abr 2022)

¿Ya han llegado a Moscú los ucranianos?


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Zurullov: "A ver, se os tiene que explicar todo. Eso es una junta que queda en el ensamblaje ultramoderno de los navios rusos, que vienen premontados de forma modular y están preparados para desmontarse igual fácilmente en el caso de tener que transportarlos por tierra de Sevastopol a Varsovia. Es una ventaja única capaz de desestabilizar a la OTAN entera."


----------



## favelados (18 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¿Ya han llegado a Moscú los ucranianos?



Todavía no pero si te vale están a punto de embolsar al Ejército ruso en Izum..


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El agujero:



Según me comentan, al parecer no hubo jamming o interferencia en radares del Mosca, fue mucho más sencillo:

1-Los Neptune son bastante recientes, no había mucha información y de por sí no podrían haber hundido al barco ruso pero sí en el caso de impactar en un punto crítico como así ha sido o bajo línea de flotación como, de momento, no están diseñados.
2-Los Neptune, una vez localizado su objetivo se desplaza entre 3 y 10 metros de altura sobre la superficie del mar por lo que los ecos en el Mosca- radar pueden enmascararse con la superficie de olas, sólo se podría localizar y con suerte cuando ya lo tienen encima.
3-El uso de drones acosadores por los ucranianos fue para desplazar la atención en esos puntos supuestamente peligrosos cuando en realidad el peligro venía a escasos tres metros de la superficie del mar.

Esto me recuerda a los valientes pilotos de caza argentinos atacando a las entonces modernas naves de combate inglesas y no ser detectados por sus radares.

Os lo cuento como me lo han informado.


----------



## Trovador (18 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> ¿Ya han llegado a Moscú los ucranianos?



Sí, con dos Neptunos.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Zurullov: "A ver, se os tiene que explicar todo. Eso es una junta que queda en el ensamblaje ultramoderno de los navios rusos, que vienen premontados de forma modular y están preparados para desmontarse igual fácilmente en el caso de tener que transportarlos por tierra de Sevastopol a Varsovia. Es una ventaja única capaz de desestabilizar a la OTAN entera."



Y para cuando hay poco sitio en Puerto, el barco se pliega a la mitad, como los, aviones en los portaaviones.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



No son comunistas, que me lo ha dicho Ferreras.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Zurullov: "A ver, se os tiene que explicar todo. Eso es una junta que queda en el ensamblaje ultramoderno de los navios rusos, que vienen premontados de forma modular y están preparados para desmontarse igual fácilmente en el caso de tener que transportarlos por tierra de Sevastopol a Varsovia. Es una ventaja única capaz de desestabilizar a la OTAN entera."



Según dicen los sistemas OSA que son uno de los anillos supuestamente de la defensa antimisil estaban plegados, aunque también es posible que los plegaran luego quien sabe







Video del funcionamiento


----------



## ELVR (18 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya viene lo weno: los Shilkas, BMP-2s, BM-21 Grads... BRVTAL


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> a ver, los militares del hilo... sabéis a qué distancia operan las baterías de artillería? Porque estaba pensando que los drones kamikazes esos pueden ser determinantes para crear el caos contra las piezas de artillería. No es lo mismo estar tranquilamente pegando pepinazos a kilómetros de distancia que pensar que en cualquier momento te puede caer un avioncito a pilas con high explosive en la cabeza.
> 
> Creo que vamos a ver cosas muy locas dentro de poco.



Le he preguntado a un antiguo amigo y me dice que sólo conoce los 381mm Vickers (!!!!!!!) ja ja ja qué tío.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

¡Atentos!


----------



## alas97 (18 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028898



Irrelevante dice el fantasma, no si es para descojonarse de este tío.

no ha visto la reacción de los rusos en su tele pidiendo venganza. Estaría bien que terminada la guerra llevarlo a pasear en su trono a la fiesta de la tomatina para que vea como duelen los tomates cuando te pegan en el melón que tiene por cabeza.

Este propagandista de la guerra de genocidio no tiene ninguna empatía con otros seres humanos, debería ser juzgado por apoyar los crímenes contra la humanidad.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¡Atentos!



Parece que ya hay imagenes


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2022)

Empieza la ofe


txusky_g dijo:


> ¡Atentos!



Por fin empieza el plan b? A ver en qué queda.

Por otra parte, hay hostias entre Pakistán y Afganistan









Pakistán confirma que ha atacado suelo afgano en respuesta a las emboscadas contra sus tropas en la frontera


La ONU comienza a investigar ataques paquistaníes en Jost y Kunar que, según los talibán, habrían dejado...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Mejumbre (18 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Todavía no pero si te vale están a punto de embolsar al Ejército ruso en Izum..



Pues yo tengo entendido que una opción que valora Rusia es avanzar desde Izium y el norte de Mariúpol hacia Pokrovsk para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas del Donbás.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

*There is a battle going on all along the front line at the moment, the orcs are hitting with everything they have. There is an attempt to break through in the direction of Slavyansk.The occupants hope to symmetrically with the offensive in the Donbas create a backdrop of rocket attacks on Kharkiv, Kyiv, Lviv, and other cities. The Russian army has a clear deadline, they will make every effort to capture the Donetsk and Luhansk regions by the 24th, as well as advance in other directions.*


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que ya hay imagenes



Esto de las 3 horas de ataque artillero es muy 2GM. Como el resto de cosas que hacen los rusos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (18 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Claro, claro la declaración de guerra rusa... No haber perdido 160.000 con dos bombas. Si hubo esa declaración en el último momento, fue porque se podría sentar también Stalin en la mesa de rendición de Japón. Algo así como la declaración de guerra de España a Japón en el último de la segunda guerra mundial, que no fue más que para ganar puntos con USA. Se llama marketing de guerra.



Mira que no sigo la historia en general ni la bélica en particular... Pues hasta yo sé que los rusos les metieron una reventada en Manchuria muy flipante


elena francis dijo:


> Si. Hay un mundo libre, y lo lidera Estados Unidos. Si crees que en otras latitudes alejadas de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Europa, y Australia existen mayores cotas de libertad individual puedes ir a vivir allí o hacer turismo. Yo no salgo de los países que te he contado ni aunque me paguen por ello.



No sea fanboy, que ya tiene usteZ una edaZ


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Sí, con dos Neptunos.





Jajajajajajajaja buen ZAS en toda la puta boca del follaputines. Mis dies nomas


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Mira que no sigo la historia en general ni la bélica en particular... Pues hasta yo sé que los rusos les metieron una reventada en Manchuria muy flipante
> 
> 
> No sea fanboy, que ya tiene usteZ una edaZ



Señores, dejen a los usanos que empieza el avance ruso....


----------



## Visrul (18 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Putin no sera un santo, no es comunista, es nacionalista y capitalista...



Hombre, que no es comunista un fulano que fue oficial de alto rango del KGB..., no sé,...


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

El avance ruso es lento pero seguro. Nada lo detiene:


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto de las 3 horas de ataque artillero es muy 2GM. Como el resto de cosas que hacen los rusos.



muy medieval, sí


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pretende que le lleguen las armas, por teletransporte?...
> 
> Lo de este hilo es delirante.



Si no te gusta puedes ir al hilo chincheta de los putinianos. Allí te encontrarás mejor.


----------



## Casino (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Señores, dejen a los usanos que empieza el avance ruso....




Iniciarla de noche ya es ir dando ventaja de entrada a los ucranianos, que tienen mejores medios para el combate nocturno. Huele de lejos a operación Marte.



GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## Abc123CBA (18 Abr 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¡La madre que me parió!. ¿Pero que es ese pedazo de bicho que lleva el fulano de la derecha del todo?



Parece un Barret .50 un francotirador que usa munición que te encuentras en ametralladoras de tanque. Parece que tiene un silenciador o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Puertas (18 Abr 2022)

Veremos si funcionan los radares anti batería.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2022)

Lo que se es que grads son imprescisos de cojones


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> ¡Atentos!



Igual me falla la memoria, ¿pero no decía alguna fuente que la ofensiva sería el día 19? Puede que sean los alemanes a juzgar por esto, sea quien fuere, lo clavó.



Nicors dijo:


> Empieza la ofe
> 
> Por fin empieza el plan b? A ver en qué queda.
> 
> ...



Y el Estado Islámico ha atacado Uzbekistán con cohetes desde territorio afgano, seguramente para calentar aún más las cosas con los vecinos y minar la autoridad de los Talibanes, que son incapaces de mantenerlos a raya:


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, los ucras van calentando la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## lowfour (18 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas


----------



## Knight who says ni (18 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Iniciarla de noche ya es ir dando ventaja de entrada a los ucranianos, que tienen mejores medios para el combate nocturno. Huele de lejos a operación Marte.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow



Igual se tiran hasta la madrugada bombardeando. La verdad es que atacar de noche es buscar la tragedia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Abr 2022)

Si los ucranianos no tienen armamento pesado los rusos pueden acribillarlos con la artillería. Necesitan aviones y misiles de largo alcance para destruir la artillería . Si no lo veo difícil en el Donbass. De todas formas es muy apresurado decir nada. Hasta mañana. En 48 horas se verá como va la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## alas97 (18 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Informe de la inteligencia británica dice que Rusia puede lanzar un ataque nuclear contra Ucrania el 19 de abril



Lo veo posible, es una opción que se barajó desde el principio y va a abrir la caja de pandora.

Hasta ahora e leído noticias de que ucrania a interceptados misiles rusos disparados contra kiev. Desconocía que tenían ese tipo de defensa, pero ya nos han avisado con suficiente tiempo de lo que puede acontecer.

Si llegara a ocurrir, me voy a sentar para observar que va a hacer la otan con todo esto. cuando desde el inicio tenía que haber puesto firme al ansias guerrerista del pequeño hitler. Aunque también no podemos descontar todo el esfuerzo de brazos caídos de algunos líderes europeos quintacolumnistas y que han trabajado en todo momento a favor de rusia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

La de Newtrola caga un artículo sobre qué es el Donbas y no pone lo que realmente es: la cuenca del río Donets


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Zurullov: "A ver, se os tiene que explicar todo. Eso es una junta que queda en el ensamblaje ultramoderno de los navios rusos, que vienen premontados de forma modular y están preparados para desmontarse igual fácilmente en el caso de tener que transportarlos por tierra de Sevastopol a Varsovia. Es una ventaja única capaz de desestabilizar a la OTAN entera."



Tecnología punta la de los rusos. Se ensambla y desmonta fácilmente. Hasta un niño sabría hacerlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

es manual del kremlin acusar al resto de lo que hace él
así que esto es lo que hace el kremlin para sus montajes de prisioneros..
es evidente que tras la carniceria de bucha no se va a rendir nadie al orco



Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## Supremacía (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Limpiando Azovstal de basura.



Eso ya se ha visto antes:


----------



## Tales. (18 Abr 2022)

Esta ofensiva en el Donbass probablemente sea el último movimiento de la guerra, hoy es uno de los días más importantes del conflicto.


----------



## txusky_g (18 Abr 2022)

Con estos nuevos vehículos rusos, me voy a la cama deseando mucha suerte al pueblo y al ejército ucraniano. Slava Ukraini.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Abr 2022)

En las próximas 72 horas se sabrá si la ofensiva rusa es un fracaso o éxito. El 1 dia de guerra también parecía que rusia iba arrasar. Tranquilidad. Si los ucranianos aguantan el bombardeo de artillería y les ha dado tiempo a que lleguen el nuevo material soy optimista.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2022)

El Pravda Ruso se explaya.

El cuento de la lechera: '*Entonces simplemente se rendirán*


"*La batalla por Donbass se convertirá en Kursk Bulge-2?*

El ejército ruso y los batallones de la RPD liberaron casi por completo a Mariupol. Queda por limpiar los talleres y mazmorras de la gigantesca planta Azovstal, donde se han asentado los militantes del Regimiento Nacional Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa). Según varias estimaciones, esto llevará otra semana.

Mientras tanto, los preparativos están en pleno apogeo para una batalla general: el cerco y la liquidación del grupo más poderoso de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass y la liberación de todo el territorio de las repúblicas populares.

*Muchos expertos ya están comparando esta próxima batalla con el Kursk Bulge de 1943.*

La comparación es clara. Veamos, ¿son estas batallas realmente tan similares? ¿Dónde y cómo tendrá lugar la batalla principal por Donbass y toda Ucrania, quién participará en ella de ambos lados, cuáles son sus posibilidades? ¿Y terminará Donetsk Bulge de la misma manera que lo hizo Kursk, un punto de inflexión radical en toda la operación especial militar-2022?

*COMO SERÁ?

1ª ETAPA*


La inteligencia rusa ya está trabajando intensamente: espacio, aviación, tierra. Se están especificando las ubicaciones de los bastiones y almacenes enemigos.

Es posible no ir a la abuela: como en Kursk Bulge, la operación comenzará con una poderosa preparación de artillería, además de ataques aéreos masivos.

Para ello, ¡ya se han preparado los morteros Tyulpan más potentes del mundo (el peso de una mina es de 230 kilos) y bombas de aire de 5 toneladas! Es difícil abrir las posiciones ucranianas de hormigón armado de otra manera.

Habrá trabajo para nuestros sistemas Iskander de alta precisión y misiles de crucero Calibre. Los bunkers especialmente fuertes ciertamente serán golpeados por "Dagas".

En respuesta, el enemigo gruñirá tanto las viejas armas soviéticas, los mismos misiles Tochka-U como las importadas, los drones turcos y estadounidenses. Comenzarán los ataques de los grupos de sabotaje.

*2ª ETAPA*

Es muy probable que Ucrania envíe ayuda a las tropas bloqueadas en el caldero. Intentará contraatacar. Pero en las estepas abiertas de Donbass, dominadas por la aviación rusa, esto es difícil de hacer.

Y es poco probable que los restos de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania puedan afectar seriamente el curso de los acontecimientos en la tierra.

*3ª ETAPA*

Se puede suponer que nuestro grupo de tropas intentará cortar el caldero de Donetsk en 2 partes para "cocinarlas" por separado

CUYOS POSICIONES SON MEJORES
¿CON QUÉ CUENTA Kiev?

En primer lugar, para moler las tropas de Rusia y Donbass cuando atacan defensas fuertemente fortificadas. Siempre es más seguro contraatacar desde un fortín enterrado en el suelo y "rociado" con una capa de hormigón armado de 2-3 metros que tomar por asalto dicho fortín. Las pérdidas de los defensores bien defendidos pueden ser 3 veces menores que las de los atacantes.

En Donetsk Bulge, el comando ucraniano reunió las unidades más listas para el combate (diluidas por nacionalistas), que durante 8 años estaban bien acostumbradas al terreno y saturadas de armas. Algunos sistemas antitanques estadounidenses y británicos allí, las tropas ucranianas han acumulado casi 3 mil.

Allí también se han creado enormes reservas de municiones. Hoy, las tropas ucranianas se permiten golpear audazmente alrededor de Donetsk y sus alrededores: ¡120 proyectiles por día! Todavía no les faltan municiones.

Además, el régimen de Kiev espera esconder a sus soldados a espaldas de los civiles en los pueblos mineros de Donbass. Muchas posiciones defensivas se presionan contra edificios residenciales, escuelas, hospitales con la expectativa de que la aviación y la artillería rusas no golpeen chozas pacíficas.

¿QUÉ triunfos tienen Moscú y Donetsk?

Los cuerpos de la DPR y LPR liberarán su tierra, y esto significa mucho para levantarles la moral. La población local es en su mayoría desleal a Kiev. La gente aquí considera que las tropas ucranianas son ocupantes y nazis. Y las tropas de las repúblicas y Rusia, sus libertadores.

Moscú también cuenta con el hecho de que, al rodear la agrupación ucraniana en el Donbass, le cortará el suministro. Y así poner una ración de hambre: las tropas ucranianas se quedarán sin municiones, combustible y alimentos. *Entonces simplemente se rendirán*, sin llevar el asunto a un asalto y grandes pérdidas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

chuguev, izum, liman, kremina, geograficamente dibujan un frente boscoso de 5 km de fondo por donde pasa el donets, un una zona natural de resistencia y emboscadas. muy dificil superarlo al ejercito orco


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Eso es un paco mastoplástico. No me siento identificado. Tú probablemente sí.


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Esperando que la ofensiva del Donbass se convierta en un kiev versión 2.0. Con los convoys rusos siendo aniquilados. No lo descarto. Es clave que el nuevo armamento haya llegado a tiempo a la fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

Comandante ucraniano le pide ayuda al papa Francisco para evacuar a civiles de Mariúpol


Sergiy Volyna, comandante de la Marina ucraniana, le pidió al sumo pontífice que “salve sus vidas de las manos satánicas”.




peru21.pe


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Igual se tiran hasta la madrugada bombardeando. La verdad es que atacar de noche es buscar la tragedia.




Es extraño quemar la munición en la preparación artillera, no creo que se tiren toda la noche cañoneando, aunque es verosímil que hayan acumulado mucha munición durante estos días y estando tan cerca de la frontera y de los territorios ocupados del Donbass desde posiciones estáticas el suministro no se demorará como cuando se dé la orden de avanzar, a favor del bombardeo prolongado está la doctrina soviética, que sigue siendo la que practican porque es en lo que confían, lo cierto es que lo único que puede funcionarles es la saturación de artillería; pero solo para pulverizar las defensas más avanzadas, para avanzar también necesitan saturar con infantería a pie, y no están haciendo eso porque sin movilización general no tienen suficiente personal. Preveo otra cagada monumental, los Switchblade ya están desplegados, si los ucranianos los utilizan para eliminar artillería es lo peor que puede pasarle a los rusos. Si se quedan sin lo único que les funciona, o pierden una cantidad significativa de piezas de artillería lo van a tener muy crudo.
Imagine como resaltan los cañones después de unos cuantos disparos utilizando visores térmicos. Van a ser como un negro en la nieve. 
Nos mantenemos a la espera, pero dudo mucho que una doctrina que llevan usando desde los años 40 del siglo XX les vaya a servir para imponerse hoy. Sobre todo ahora, que después de la artillería no van a poder lanzar ataques masivos de infantes.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Eso ya se ha visto antes:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029648



La fábrica de tractores de Stalingrado.

Nazis, rusos y fábricas...se repite la historia.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Abr 2022)

El General Primavera reclamará los rusos como abono. 

Haggedrés, es tan profundo que nos es inconcebible.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Esperando que la ofensiva del Donbass se convierta en un kiev versión 2.0. Con los convoys rusos siendo aniquilados. No lo descarto. Es clave que el nuevo armamento haya llegado a tiempo a la fuerzas ucranianas.



mirando el mapa.solo ha una carretera y el resto es bosque y rio .. mirando el parte meteorologico..
12 grados y toda la semana va a llover


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El General Primavera reclamará los rusos como abono.
> 
> Haggedrés, es tan profundo que nos es inconcebible.



prevision para la semana,,lluvias y 12 grados


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Si el nuevo armamento antitanque y los drones Switchblade han llegado a la fuerzas ucranianas. Soy optimista. El plan ruso es aniquilar y machacar a las fuerzas ucranianas durante días con artillería. Táctica del siglo 20.Pero esa artillería puede ser detectada fácilmente por la inteligencia de la otan y darle información al ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Supremacía (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La fábrica de tractores de Stalingrado.
> 
> Nazis, rusos y fábricas...se repite la historia.



La diferencia es que esos nazis sí eran de verdad, no como los actuales.


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Pravda Ruso se explaya.
> 
> El cuento de la lechera: '*Entonces simplemente se rendirán*
> 
> ...




Esto a mí me da muchas esperanzas. Si el plan ruso cuenta con que los ucranianos acaben rindiéndose, ya es un mal plan desde el inicio.
Los ucranianos seguro que no contemplan que los rusos vayan a rendirse en los planes que hayan trazado. 
Lo malo es que si pierde Ucrania la cosa se le pondrá muy complicada, y si gana, Rusia todavía tiene margen de maniobra para continuar la ocupación, solo tiene que decretar el estado de guerra y hacer una movilización general.

Aunque si hacemos caso al latino, la fortuna debe sonreír a los ucranianos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si el nuevo armamento antitanque y los drones *Switchblade* han llegado a la fuerzas ucranianas. Soy optimista. El plan ruso es aniquilar y machacar a las fuerzas ucranianas durante días con artillería. Táctica del siglo 20.Pero esa artillería puede ser detectada fácilmente por la inteligencia de la otan y darle información al ejército ucraniano.



Pregunta. Bastaría con un 'kamikaze" de los pequeños (2,5 kg) para cargarse una pieza de artillería o haría falta uno grande?ñ (54 kg)?






__





Los misiles kamikaze Swithcblade ya están en Ucrania. Letales, pesan 2,5 kg, alcanza 10 km


Parece que requieren de poco entrenamiento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

muy bueno









Invasion Day 54 – Summary - MilitaryLand.net


The summary of the 54th day of Russian invasion to Ukraine, as of 18:00 – 18th of April 2022 (Kyiv time). An hour before midnight, Russian army has launched the second phase of invasion. The primary goal is to capture Donbas (Donetsk and Luhansk Oblasts). We’ll know more details tomorrow, but a...



militaryland.net





estan rompiendo el frente por izum, pero como el resto del frente no acompaña pueden ser cercados si se restablece la frontera en el rio donest


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esto a mí me da muchas esperanzas. Si el plan ruso cuenta con que los ucranianos acaben rindiéndose, ya es un mal plan desde el inicio.
> Los ucranianos seguro que no contemplan que los rusos vayan a rendirse en los planes que hayan trazado.
> Lo malo es que si pierde Ucrania la cosa se le pondrá muy complicada, y si gana, Rusia todavía tiene margen de maniobra para continuar la ocupación, solo tiene que decretar el estado de guerra y hacer una movilización general.
> 
> ...



La movilización general no sirve de nada si te quedas sin tanques y blindados, drones, mientras a Ucrania le siguen dando armamento. A una guerra de desgaste gana Ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Abr 2022)

El obis 


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pregunta. Bastaría con un 'kamikaze" de los pequeños (2,5 kg) para cargarse una pieza de artillería o haría falta uno grande?ñ (54 kg)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La armadura de un obús puede para balas..pero nada más gordo


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pregunta. Bastaría con un 'kamikaze" de los pequeños (2,5 kg) para cargarse una pieza de artillería o haría falta uno grande?ñ (54 kg)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pueden reventarlos fácilmente. Esos drones son muy buenos. La clave es que los Ucranianos sepan manejarlos y que hayan llegado a tiempo al Donbass


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

La otan puede dar armamento durante años. Cuanto puede durar rusia. Que no tiene componentes para fabricar tanques. Cuando se le acabe el armamento que va hacer. Porque fabricar ya no puede. Comprárselo a China. China aceptará a que precio. Tendrá rusia el dinero para comprar armamento chino. Vendera sus empresas estregicas a China a cambio de armamento . Una guerra de desgaste le conviene a Ucrania y la otan.


----------



## OBDC (19 Abr 2022)

Esto es una emboscada, los Rusos dicen que van al este pero quieren atacar Kiev, si se le corta la cabeza a la serpiente el resto ya cae sola. Quieren que los Ukra se concentren en el Donbass y descuiden Kiev.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## podemita medio (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La movilización general no sirve de nada si te quedas sin tanques y blindados, drones, mientras a Ucrania le siguen dando armamento. A una guerra de desgaste gana Ucrania



La movilización general además tiene otro inconveniente, la posible caída en popularidad del régimen. Podría darse una cadena de eventos que terminen con Putin fuera del poder. No creo que se arriesgue a eso.


----------



## Alpharius (19 Abr 2022)

Nuevo juguete para los ucras



BORIS Johnson entregará lanzadores de misiles blindados Stormer a Ucrania para desatar el infierno en el ejército de Mad Vlad Putin.

Sus 17 misiles Starstreak pueden bombardear aviones y helicópteros que vuelan a baja altura.
La noticia de que Gran Bretaña está suministrando lanzamisiles a Zelensky enfadará al Kremlin, advirtió el coronel Richard Kemp.
Los expertos los aclamaron como “el mejor kit” enviado hasta ahora por cualquier potencia occidental.
Las fuentes dicen que el Ministerio de Defensa mostró el golpe de los Stormers a los ucranianos en una exhibición en Salisbury Plain hace dos semanas.

Los lanzadores de alta tecnología de 13 toneladas se pueden cargar en aviones de transporte C-17 y volar a la guerra en días.
Solo necesitan una tripulación de tres: un conductor, un comandante y un artillero.
Y permitirán que el ejército del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky acelere hacia posiciones a 50 mph, dispare y luego se escape rápidamente.

El despliegue de "un puñado de Stormers" junto con 120 vehículos de transporte de personal ya prometidos marca un aumento significativo en el armamento pesado de Gran Bretaña.

Hasta ahora, las potencias occidentales solo han proporcionado armas montadas en el hombro.

Una fuente dijo: “No es ningún secreto que el Reino Unido se ha comprometido a ayudar a Ucrania con sus capacidades antiaéreas.

“El secretario de Defensa (Ben Wallace) hará una declaración ante el Parlamento esta semana”.


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Si occidente está dando mucho armamento a Ucrania. Pero debe ser deprisa. Ya


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL*

*EN RESUMEN*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL

EN RESUMEN*









​


----------



## alas97 (19 Abr 2022)

Ha empezado el combate en el Dombas. 

Alucinante, desde hace dos horas que están en ello.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (19 Abr 2022)

Son tan cutres y tienen tan poco dinero los orcos que roban hasta móviles a niñas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

al menos esas bestias no han podido robar a la niña

 





Josant2022 dijo:


> Son tan cutres y tienen tan poco dinero los orcos que roban hasta móviles a niñas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL

EN RESUMEN*









​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

debilidad manifiesta del orco en el oeste del frente norte


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

IL DONALDO TRUMPO

NUEVA CUENTA

114 SIGUIENDO



ESPECULATIVO
NEW @REALDONALDOTRUMPO A /ELON_*‍*_ BOTH FOLLOWING 
114 
​

habbening​11437262




the beginning​272​684​114​





*GREEN LIGHTED* = *114* = *LAW OF WAR*













We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me









il Donaldo Trumpo 8h #333##
I LOVE YOU!!!








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : I LOVE YOU!!!


I LOVE YOU!!!




gettr.com




(ALSO NOTICE IL DONALDO'S BACKROUND)
US Military = savior of mankind.
We will never forget.
Fantasy land.
God save us all.
Q
@QSRDECODES @QWO17


https://twitter.com/ilPapiTrumpo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

_*❗*_Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine Andriy Yermak: "The second phase of the war has begun"

 103.2K views21:34​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

106.0K views 

EL FSB CAZANDO A LOS CM GRACIOSINES DE TELEGRAM

LOS SIGUIENTES LOS ESPAñLES. REPORTANDOLOS AHORA MISMO A LA EMBAJADA PARA QUE EL FBS PUEDE HACER SU TRABAJO

In the city of Elista, the FSB detained the administrator of the telegram channel, who spoke rudely about Russia and laughed at the dead soldiers

15:31

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.2:20




90.3K views18:11

​


----------



## asakopako (19 Abr 2022)

Subo el hilo y de paso pregunto si alguien tiene la captura del tweet de "Irina" donde decía que el mosca había sido remolcado con éxito hasta Sebastopol. Es para un trabajo de clase.

El tweet está borrado pero estoy casi seguro de haber visto por el foro capturas en .jpg. Pero no las encuentro. Así aprenderé a guardar los mensajes más desbarrados de la putinesca. Luego son canelita en rama.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ha empezado el combate en el Dombas.
> 
> Alucinante, desde hace dos horas que están en ello.



El vídeo parece falso no lo he visto en ninguna cuenta con "Reputación" hasta el momento

Están atacando en varias localidades del Dombass hay que esperar para ver si logran conseguir algo 5 para ser preciso






Los últimos vídeos de la zona del Dombass muestran equipo destruido de los rusos siendo destruido es ya muy usual

Voluntario georgiano con un taque destruido


Impacto de artillería revienta tanque ruso en este conflicto la artillería asistida por drones se ha visto un muy alto nivel de letalidad 

Para los que dicen todo es fake ya los Nerds encontraron la localizacion por google Earth @arriondas


Artillería reventando otro tanque ruso Dombass


Otro mas


Otro camión logístico reventado por artillería


----------



## Polietileno (19 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Subo el hilo y de paso pregunto si alguien tiene la captura del tweet de "Irina" donde decía que el mosca había sido remolcado con éxito hasta Sebastopol. Es para un trabajo de clase.
> 
> El tweet está borrado pero estoy casi seguro de haber visto por el foro capturas en .jpg. Pero no las encuentro. Así aprenderé a guardar los mensajes más desbarrados de la putinesca. Luego son canelita en rama.



La tal irina es un troll. Ya puso la imagen del niño polla famoso por sus películas porno como miembro del batallón Azov


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Subo el hilo y de paso pregunto si alguien tiene la captura del tweet de "Irina" donde decía que el mosca había sido remolcado con éxito hasta Sebastopol. Es para un trabajo de clase.
> 
> El tweet está borrado pero estoy casi seguro de haber visto por el foro capturas en .jpg. Pero no las encuentro. Así aprenderé a guardar los mensajes más desbarrados de la putinesca. Luego son canelita en rama.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

El recluta patoso ha perdido el norte.


----------



## alas97 (19 Abr 2022)

Estaba viendo este video, y... tal parece que ponen a putin como si fuera un mero titere de cartulina, le quitan parte de la culpa porque esta rodeado de gente muy ultra.

por todo lo demás esta para meditar y analizar con pinzas. Porque está claro, no somos militares de inteligencia ni conocemos lo que se cuece en el momento, solo podemos hacer una hipótesis en base a las sombras que se mueven en las esquinas y detrás de la cortina.

en los comentarios algunos proruskis no les gusto lo que se dijo, bien bien, algo les pincho el hueso.

*EL ENGAÑO DE UCRANIA a PUTIN Y SUS "HALCONES": LO QUE VIENE DETRÁS ES PEOR*


Ucrania tejió una intensa y extensa red de contraespionaje que destruyó todo el sistema de espionaje y corrupción con el que el Kremlin, desde Rusia, pretendía acabar con el régimen ucraniano en muy poco tiempo y de una manera "limpia", sin apenas resistencia. Kiev resistió sorprendentemente al ataque ruso al anticiparse constantemente en materia de información e, igualmente, aprovechando toda la información privilegiada que recibe de occidente y especialmente de los Estados Unidos de América. En esta segunda fase de la guerra, que podría enquistarse, las consecuencias son impredecibles. Nadie ha usado todavía todo su potencial armamentístico, por lo que la escalada, de producirse, puede llevarnos a un territorio desconocido desde la segunda guerra mundial. Bajo este contexto, subyace una idea inquietante: Las personas fuertes que rodean a Putin son todavía más radicales que él, y un futuro ruso democrático y alejado del "viejo régimen" parece a día de hoy muy lejos. 



Me quede esperando que "era lo que venía detrás y era peor". Porque si es el alargamiento del conflicto con perdidas horrendas para rusia, eso ya lo sabemos de antemano.

A no ser que se hable del regreso de la urss versión paco para niños de dos años.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Estaba viendo este video, y... tal parece que ponen a putin como si fuera un mero titere de cartulina, le quitan parte de la culpa porque esta rodeado de gente muy ultra.
> 
> por todo lo demás esta para meditar y analizar con pinzas. Porque está claro, no somos militares de inteligencia ni conocemos lo que se cuece en el momento, solo podemos hacer una hipótesis en base a las sombras que se mueven en las esquinas y detrás de la cortina.
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era una fuente seria, y de repente aparece el calvo verborréico. Cuando habla de coches está bien, pero ahora se cree analista internacional el pobre.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Ay omá.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

*EMPATE TÉCNICO EN UCRANIA:

PORQUÉ PUTIN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA MILITAR,
Y LOS YANQUIS VAN GANANDO LA GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA*

Hasta aquí:
la MAQUINARIA MILITAR rusa estadísticamente DESTRUYÓ a Ucrania.
DEMOLIÓ sus ciudades, las AISLÓ del mundo, DESTRUYÓ su infraestructura crítica (agua, luz, gas, rutas, transporte, etc), PARALIZÓ la cadena distributiva de ALIMENTOS y desmanteló su ECONOMÍA (parálisis productiva, comercial, del consumo, con BLOQUEO casi absoluto del comercio de exportación y exportación).
Según el Banco Mundial Ucrania ya perdió casi el 60% de su PBI. El país está partido en DOS. Mas de un tercio está ocupado y/o bloqueado por Rusia.
Y su DEFENSA se limita a un ejército DESTRUIDO (casi sin poder aéreo, terrestre o naval y carente de logística) que ejecuta acciones de guerrilla o de GUERRA ASIMÉTRICA, que
solo complica y MATA a soldados rusos en ENCERRONAS urbanas, pero sin capacidad para enfrentar en forma ofensiva abierta al PODERÍO militar tecnológico ruso.

En lo social.
La ONU señala que la mayoría del país ya está en CRISIS HUMANITARIA Y ALIMENTARIA.
Su secretario general acaba de advertir que las MUERTES POR HAMBRE empiezan a multiplicarse y en pocas semanas van a llegar a MILLONES si no se distribuye ayuda ALIMENTARIA masiva de INMEDIATO.
Claramente, y desde el punto de los NÚMEROS reales (de lo verificable y concreto), Putin ya GANÓ LA GUERRA militar en Ucrania.

Pero hay un DETALLE
también estadístico y verificable: Para más del 95% de la POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL (en todos los continentes y países) Putin y Rusia VAN PERDIENDO la guerra. Encuestas en Europa y EEUU revelan que eso "PIENSA" masivamente la llamada "OPINIÓN PÚBLICA" mundial.

¿Cómo se EXPLICA?
El CONTROL MILITAR de Ucrania y habiéndola DESTRUIDO en toda su capacidad económica y de GOBERNABILIDAD política y social ¿PUTIN PIERDE LA GUERRA?... Hace 40 años, frente a la MISMA situación, al que dijera que Putin va PERDIENDO lo encerrarían en un MANICOMIO.

¿Qué PASÓ camino del foro?
Respuesta: pasó la GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA de los yanquis con los laboratorios de INGENIERÍA SOCIAL de la CIA y de las grandes CADENAS mediáticas (léase centros operativos de MANIPULACIÓN de cerebros y CONTROL de conducta masiva a nivel planetario).

Y hay un AXIOMA elemental:
para ENTENDER porqué Putin GANANDO, en realidad va PERDIENDO la guerra (para más de 7.000 millones de ALIENADOS por el DESCEREBRAMIENTO MEDIÁTICO sistemático a escala global).

Primer presupuesto:
en Ucrania no hay UNA sola guerra. Hay DOS (modalidades de) GUERRAS. Y solo dos CONTENDIENTES: Rusia vs EEUU (la OTAN y la UE son apéndices funcionales de Washington).
Putin (con su ejército dotado de tecnología militar- informática-digital-nuclear) hace la GUERRA MILITAR convencional DIRECTA (con mínima incidencia de inteligencia psicológica). Los yanquis de Washington hacen la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA integrada en simultáneo con la GUERRA TERRORISTA.

Las dos modalidades de guerra MATAN
por distintas vías: la GUERRA MILITAR (de Putin) MATA el cuerpo humano y destruye infraestructura FÍSICA a gran escala (países, ciudades, etc).
La guerra PSICO-TERRORISTA yanqui (ejercitada como "DESINFORMACIÓN" con manipulación masiva) MATA psicológica y mentalmente a la CABEZA humana. Y anula su capacidad neuronal de COMPRENDER racionalmente donde está la "VERDAD" y donde está la "MENTIRA".

En consecuencia,
los alienados planetarios masivamente MANIPULADOS por el APARATO MEDIÁTICO yanqui-europeo están imposibilitados de discernir entre el ENGAÑO (de la manipulación psicológica) y la REALIDAD de los hechos estadísticos que están SUCEDIENDO.
Veamos un EJEMPLO práctico:
Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
Y los ROLES estaban claros:
EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.

En solo 48 DÍAS,
la maquinaria de GUERRA TERRORISTA yanqui (MATANDO anónimamente o usando CADÁVERES de civiles, y luego echándole la culpa al ejército ruso) con el aparato mediático de GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA (a través de TÍTULOS, repetidos durante las 24 hs, demonizando a Putin como GENOCIDA NAZI) consiguieron INVERTIR los roles originales:
Putin comenzó a cumplir el papel (mediáticamente rotulado) de INVASOR IMPERIALISTA (genocida y asesino en masa de población civil), y Biden (presidente de la POTENCIA IMPERIAL estadísticamente más CRIMINAL y genocida de la historia) pasó a ser el REPRESENTANTE HUMANITARIO de Ucrania y de todas las VÍCTIMAS inocentes del GENOCIDIO IMPERIAL del presidente ruso.

Una PESADILLA DEMENCIAL,
que solo se puede analizar y COMPRENDER en el marco de la GUERRA TERRORISTA y de la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA. Utilizadas como arma de DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA del cerebro humano y de su capacidad de COMPRESIÓN racional de la REALIDAD objetiva.

En síntesis,
se aproximan nuevas BATALLAS tácticas y estratégicas entre el PODER MILITAR NUCLEAR de Putin (capaz de destruir el planeta Tierra en solo minutos), y el PODER PSICOTERRORISTA de los yanquis (capaz de DESTRUIR el cerebro y la conciencia humana de 7.800 MILLONES de alienados masivos durante las 24 hs).

Los espero para seguir leyendo en la PANTALLA de la TV o el celular.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ay omá.



Todos nazis. Bálticas? Nazis. Moldavos? Nazis. Bielorrusia....? Pues nazis también. Pero ya vienen los rusos, que para nada son imperialistas y solo buscan la paz global y la preservación de la cultura, a quedarse con el territorio y salvarnos de tantos nazis que hay por ahí.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pensaba que era una fuente seria, y de repente aparece el calvo verborréico. Cuando habla de coches está bien, pero ahora se cree analista internacional el pobre.



Son youtubers profesionales. Hablarían de como hacer caldo de gallina si eso le diese más views. O lo hacen o no comen. Son como la gente que vive de webs de clickbait, o los que ripean stackoverflow, o los que tiene links de referencia a Amazon... El contenido da igual, lo importante es el view.


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La movilización general no sirve de nada si te quedas sin tanques y blindados, drones, mientras a Ucrania le siguen dando armamento. A una guerra de desgaste gana Ucrania




El problema de Rusia no es de equipamiento, es de personal.
Los soviéticos fabricaron 100.000 T-54 y T-55, si pueden poner operativos solamente uno de cada diez serían 10.000 carros a añadir, son vehículos que no necesitan material occidental y aunque estén obsoletos, sus cañones y ametralladoras siguen pudiendo arrasar lo que encuentren, con bajas catastróficas, pero total, ya sabemos que las bajas son también parte de su doctrina. ¿Pero de dónde sacan 40.000 tanquistas para tripularlos? (estos carros creo que llevaban cuatro tripulantes), el punto que haría impracticable esto es el suministro de combustible para semejante número de vehículos acorazados. Antes emplearán armas nucleares.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Promotor (19 Abr 2022)

Veamos...



JoséBatallas dijo:


> *EMPATE TÉCNICO EN UCRANIA:
> 
> PORQUÉ PUTIN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA MILITAR,
> Y LOS YANQUIS VAN GANANDO LA GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA*
> ...




Ratita putimori cita a otra de su especie.

Siguen pensando que su propaganda dimitri de mierda aún cuela.

LOL.


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La movilización general además tiene otro inconveniente, la posible caída en popularidad del régimen. Podría darse una cadena de eventos que terminen con Putin fuera del poder. No creo que se arriesgue a eso.




¿Y si considera que no le queda otra?. No solo para conseguir personal, sino para poder reprimir mejor las protestas aunque aumenten y sobre todo para tratar de capear mejor la situación económica que se le viene encima, en un estado de guerra puede incautar lo que quiera, racionar comida, combustibles, etc....
No descartemos la posibilidad de una movilización general, todo depende de lo desesperado que acabe sintiéndose Putín, y su frustración actual debe estar batiendo récords.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Veamos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los análisis geoestrategicos del Batallas están a la altura de su talento para la cocina.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Nuestro usano se la juega. Yo no lo veo tan claro. Ojalá:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si. Hay un mundo libre, y lo lidera Estados Unidos. Si crees que en otras latitudes alejadas de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Europa, y Australia existen mayores cotas de libertad individual puedes ir a vivir allí o hacer turismo. Yo no salgo de los países que te he contado ni aunque me paguen por ello.




te faltan taiwan korea y japon, democracias claves para el futuro


----------



## asakopako (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1029826



Ese era. Gracias


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Desfile del 9 de mayo de 2022


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nuestro usano se la juega. Yo no lo veo tan claro. Ojalá:



Yo opino lo mismo que Mark. ¿Cuantos proyectiles, cuanto combustible y cuanta comida se necesita para mantener a todos esos BTG, plenamente operativos y en plena zona de batalla? ¿Cuantos camiones y/o trenes diarios son necesarios para este cometido? ¿Hay creadas rutas seguras para suministrar lo necesario?

Ya no es sólo que los rusos consigan ganacias territoriales, es que tienen que mantenerlas y tienen que conseguir crear rutas para llevar lo que se necesita cuando se necesita. Si ya es dificil tener una logística just in time en zonas y tiempos de paz, imagina cuando tienes a unos señores de verde que quieren reventarte cualquier camion que lleve algo.

Me viene a la mente una escena la película clásica "La batalla del Anzio", cuando dos oficiales alemanes que van en un Kubelwagen se cruzan con un grupo de jovenes soldados que van hacia Montecasino. El más joven le dice al viejo que hay mucho entusiasmo y mucha moral y que creen que van a poder parar a los americanos en el monasterio. En la réplica el oficial viejo le dice al joven que hace tiempo que las guerras no se ganan con entusiasmo, se ganan con gasolina, con munición y con máquinas.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas rumores
> 
> Los informes que salen de #Ethiopia dicen que cientos de etíopes están haciendo fila en la embajada de #Russian en Addis Abeba para luchar junto a las fuerzas rusas contra #Ukraine . Necesita confirmación, aquellos en Addis por favor confirmen.
> 
> ...




estos cogen el billete y conforme pisen europa a recibir paguicas a estocolmo

ya lo hizo lukashenco el año pasado y el morroqui con lo de gali


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> estos cogen el billete y conforme pisen europa a recibir paguicas a estocolmo
> 
> ya lo hizo lukashenco el año pasado y el morroqui con lo de gali



Lo que dices es completamente obvio: esa gente solo ve un billete a Europa gratuito y a mesa puesta. Seguramente se imaginen una guerra como las suyas, en las que cuando te apetece te quitas el traje, tiras el fusil y te piras a tu casa.

Aún así, no parece que Rusia tenga escasez de carne de cañón. Lo que le falla es la logística. Con una logística competente y una doctrina moderna, ya tendrían esto encarrilado. Meterle 50.000 etíopes con menos disciplina aún que el regimiento TikTok solo les obliga a dar cada día 150.000 raciones más, a moverlos y a fiarse de ellos para mantener líneas. Recordemos el frente alemán en la IIWW tenía a las fuerzas débiles en los flancos (Rumanos e Italianos) y le acabó costando la operación Uranus y probablemente la guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Azovs en Mariupol.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

La ofesiva rusa ha empezado y con ella. como de costumbre, los rusos empiezan a arder. He oído a alguien (pro-ruso) decir que esto puede ser una finta para retomar la ofensiva en Kiev. Creo que era lo último que me faltaba por oir.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Yo opino lo mismo que Mark. ¿Cuantos proyectiles, cuanto combustible y cuanta comida se necesita para mantener a todos esos BTG, plenamente operativos y en plena zona de batalla? ¿Cuantos camiones y/o trenes diarios son necesarios diariamente para este cometido? ¿Hay creadas rutas seguras para suministrar lo necesario?
> 
> Ya no es sólo que los rusos consigan ganacias territoriales, es que tienen que mantenerlas y tienen que conseguir crear rutas para llevar lo que se necesita cuando se necesita. Si ya es dificil tener una logística just in time en zonas y tiempos de paz, imagina cuando tienes a unos señores de verde que quieren reventarte cualquier camion que lleve algo.



Y en este punto es donde entran en juego las municiones merodeadoras/drones kamikaze Yankees. Que te valen para un roto y un descosido. Los puedes usar tanto para arrasar con la artillería rusa, como para machacar las líneas de suministros. El otro día lo comentaba Yago el de cosas militares en un video sobre estos drones.

Lo lógico sería pensar que el ejercito e Ucrania no bloqueara un ataque ruso como si fuera una muralla de hormigón, lo absorberá como si su línea fuera de goma, dejara que la logística rusa se extienda unos kilómetros mas y entonces la cazaran con los drones. Podríamos volver a ver columnas enteras de blindados rusos paradas por falta de suministros, a los cuales machacaran después sin piedad para volver a empezar. Esto solo es mi opinión de Biergarten claro. No lo puedo decir desde una lógica militar, ya que no lo soy, pero he practicado Judo más de 20 años y es la misma lógica que se usa en este arte marcial.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

Poco moviento en Kherson.



La zona del ataque ruso.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## Nicors (19 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y en este punto es donde entran en juego las municiones merodeadoras/drones kamikaze Yankees. Que te valen para un roto y un descosido. Los puedes usar tanto para arrasar con la artillería rusa, como para machacar las líneas de suministros. El otro día lo comentaba Yago el de cosas militares en un video sobre estos drones.
> 
> Lo lógico sería pensar que el ejercito e Ucrania no bloqueara un ataque ruso como si fuera una muralla de hormigón, lo absorberá como si su línea fuera de goma, dejara que la logística rusa se extienda unos kilómetros mas y entonces la cazaran con los drones. Podríamos volver a ver columnas enteras de blindados rusos paradas por falta de suministros, a los cuales machacaran después sin piedad para volver a empezar. Esto solo es mi opinión de Biergarten claro. No lo puedo decir desde una lógica militar, ya que no lo soy, pero he practicado Judo más de 20 años y es la misma lógica que se usa en este arte marcial.



Es lo mismo que se dejó hacer en torno a Kiev, el lobo abre las fauces, entran, y los dientes desgarran y las muelas machacan.


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Abr 2022)

Hace unos días echaron en Documentos TV este documental sobre los orígenes del conflicto. 


República Popular de Donetsk: la autoproclamación de un estado fallido sin reconocimiento internacional 

En 2014, los separatistas prorrusos de la región del Donbás se levantaron contra Ucrania. La insurgencia se nutrió, entre otros, de ciudadanos nostálgicos del perdido imperio soviético ávidos por recuperar su dignidad e identidad. Después de un referéndum ilegal de secesión comenzaron las luchas entre los nuevos oligarcas por conseguir el poder, mientras el pueblo veía como se lo arrebataban otra vez. 

Durante dos años, un equipo francés de televisión siguió desde la línea del frente los convulsos acontecimientos que se produjeron en esta zona del Donbás, así como los ilusionantes comienzos de la insurgencia en su afán de crear el nuevo y autodenominado estado de la República Popular de Donetsk. Y esto es lo que se encontraron. 

"Nosotros, los comunistas, llevábamos mucho tiempo esperando que llegase este momento", exclama pletórico Boris, el viejo agente del aparato del Partido Comunista que veía en este levantamiento la oportunidad para recuperar la dignidad perdida desde la caída del imperio soviético. 

Los separatistas deseaban anexionarse a Rusia, pero Moscú, en ese momento, solo veía clara la vía financiera. La de los rebeldes era celebrar un referéndum para conseguir la independencia de Ucrania. Boris fue el encargado de organizarlo. "Necesitamos 1.800.000 votos a favor como mínimo", avisa a su equipo. "Usaremos el viejo método de rellenar las urnas", añade como solución uno de sus colaboradores. "Como solía decir el camarada Stalin: Brindemos por los que no miran", rememora con total impunidad otro de ellos. 


Donetsk, la batalla de Ucrania 

'Documentos TV' explora los orígenes y evolución de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk desde sus inicios hasta la destrucción desde dentro 









Donetsk, la batalla de Ucrania


'Documentos TV' explora los orígenes y evolución de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk desde sus inicios hasta la destrucción desde dentro



www.rtve.es


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

Wali esta listo en el Donbass


----------



## uberales (19 Abr 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Hace unos días echaron en Documentos TV este documental sobre los orígenes del conflicto.
> 
> 
> República Popular de Donetsk: la autoproclamación de un estado fallido sin reconocimiento internacional
> ...



Eso de rellenar con votos en un referendum me suena de una zona de España que mea colonia.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La ofesiva rusa ha empezado y con ella. como de costumbre, los rusos empiezan a arder. He oído a alguien (pro-ruso) decir que esto puede ser una finta para retomar la ofensiva en Kiev. Creo que era lo último que me faltaba por oir.



Yo también escuché lo de la re-finta. Esta gente no se entera. Las tropas rusas están monitorizadas a nivel individuo. Hay informes continuos que saben cuántos BTG hay en cada región, hacia dónde se mueven y dónde están enganchados con ucranianos. Y lo más importante, luego los informes se confirman con la realidad. Si los rusos empezasen a mover tropas hacia Kyiv, los ucranianos lo sabrían a los 30 segundos.

Sobre las fintas, yo ya dije que las fintas en la IWW funcionaron bastante mal, y eso sin reconocimiento aéreo que te permitía fingir acumulaciones de tropas falsos y ocultar los auténticos. En la IIWW se pudieron hacer algunas con despliegues de fuerzas ficticias que engañaban el reconocimiento (los famosos tanques hinchables, o las cadenas de Rommel para hacer polvo). Hoy en día hay que currárselo muchísimo más.

Las fintas funcionan en el ajedrez, porque tu puedes sacrificar la reina, la torre y el alfil, das mate con la otra torre y un caballo y siguiente partida. Pero en la realidad no hay final de partida y volver a sacar el material sacrificado para empezar la siguiente desde cero: los tanques no se van a recuperar, ni el Moskva, ni los miles de soldados muertos, ni la credibilidad del país. Perder cientos de tanques y miles de soldados en una finta es un puto desastre que cuesta muchísimo de reponer y te deja en situación de debilidad durante una década por lo menos.

Pintar flechas y mover figuritas en un mapa sale muy barato, y es muy divertido. La realidad no lo es tanto.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Wali esta listo en el Donbass
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029956



Muy peliculero el Wali este? 

Guerra en Ucrania... Estoy vivo. Aquí, es la guerra. Hace dos días, mi camarada Shadow y yo fuimos a una posición rodeada de tanques rusos, en un pequeño bosque. Allí, dos soldados ucranianos nos recibieron con una sonrisa desde una pequeña trinchera embarrada. Uno de los soldados incluso hablaba un poco de francés. Le dije a Shadow que se quedara en la trinchera, aunque pareciera aburrido. Los dos soldados ucranianos salieron de la trinchera para fumar. Les dije que apagaran sus cigarrillos y regresaran al refugio mientras yo buscaba la posición de los tanques rusos. No escucharon e incluso se aventuraron cerca del borde del bosque, tratando de mostrarme la ubicación de los tanques rusos. Les dije que regresaran inmediatamente a un lugar seguro y que no se expusieran de esa manera nuevamente. Me escucharon felices y volvieron a fumar junto a la trinchera. 

No querían meterse en la trinchera. Mi reflejo como soldado fue moverme de todos modos porque era posible que los dos soldados descuidados hubieran sido detectados por el equipo de visión térmica de los tanques enemigos. Veinte segundos después, estaba a quince metros de los soldados. Estaba mirando a través de mis binoculares. Una gran explosión me sacudió. La metralla pasó frente a mí, pareciendo las brasas de una fogata. Estaba envuelto en humo. Mi cuerpo se tensó instintivamente, al igual que mi cara. No podía oír por un oído. Me moví a cubierto para arrastrarme hasta la trinchera y tratar de encontrar los tanques enemigos. Miré a mi izquierda. Los dos soldados ucranianos yacían en el suelo. 

La escena era exactamente como una película de guerra de Hollywood. Un soldado estaba a cinco metros de mí. Estaba acostado y no tenía piernas. El resto de su cuerpo estaba parcialmente destrozado. Él no se movía. Otro soldado estaba a tres metros de mí. Su pierna fue arrancada. Su cuerpo fue mutilado en varios lugares. Todavía respiraba, pero respiró por última vez frente a mí, unos diez segundos después. Los tanques rusos continuaron disparando en nuestra dirección. La historia no terminó ahí, pero te lo contaré en otro momento. 

De vuelta en la base, mi amigo Shadow no podía creer que estuviera vivo. No tenía heridas. La explosión lo había derribado al suelo. Yo también salí ileso. Ni un rasguño en mí. Hoy, mi oído está bien y puedo escuchar normalmente. Los procedimientos y ejercicios del soldado de infantería son importantes. Un buen ejemplo se muestra aquí. Te cuento solo uno de los eventos de la semana. Infligimos pérdidas al enemigo pero perdimos muchos camaradas.


----------



## duncan (19 Abr 2022)

Si se ha volado el puente habrá que ver como afecta a la logística rusa:


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Yo también escuché lo de la re-finta. Esta gente no se entera. Las tropas rusas están monitorizadas a nivel individuo. Hay informes continuos que saben cuántos BTG hay en cada región, hacia dónde se mueven y dónde están enganchados con ucranianos. Y lo más importante, luego los informes se confirman con la realidad. Si los rusos empezasen a mover tropas hacia Kyiv, los ucranianos lo sabrían a los 30 segundos.
> 
> Sobre las fintas, yo ya dije que las fintas en la IWW funcionaron bastante mal, y eso sin reconocimiento aéreo que te permitía fingir acumulaciones de tropas falsos y ocultar los auténticos. En la IIWW se pudieron hacer algunas con despliegues de fuerzas ficticias que engañaban el reconocimiento (los famosos tanques hinchables, o las cadenas de Rommel para hacer polvo). Hoy en día hay que currárselo muchísimo más.
> 
> ...



Es el problema de los generales de salon y los que se creen expertos en estrategia porque juegan al total war en el ordenador, en las batallitas en ordenador todo va por turnos, mueves "unidades" sin que te molesten, paras el tiempo o lo aceleras, gestionas recursos y "fabricas" nuevas unidades sin problemas mientras tengas "dinero" y "materias primas", reclutas nuevas unidades y ya estan entrenadas y si te equivocas... cargas partida guardada o reinicias escenario

En la vida real el "Movska" esta en el fondo del mar y no hay substituto, aunque rusia pudiese fabricar otro, tardaria años en hacerlo, en la vida real, pierdes una unidad de elite y como mucho puedes substituirla por otra verde o soldados de reemplazo que sirven para poco, en la realidad los camiones se quedan atascados en el barro, en la realidad los tanques se quedan sin combustible, los soldados heridos no pueden ser evacuados y si se quedan sin raciones de comida para cubrir las 5000 calorias que necesitan cada dia la moral se va por los suelos

La realidad de la guerra moderna es una pesadilla de micromanagement que requiere 9 personas por cada combatiente de primera linea, no hay juego de ordenador que se aproxime a la complejidad requerida, ni los juegos mas autistas como el "dwarf fortress" o el "eve online"

Por eso los mapitas con zonas coloreadas y flechitas no sirven para nada


----------



## ELVR (19 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y en este punto es donde entran en juego las municiones merodeadoras/drones kamikaze Yankees. Que te valen para un roto y un descosido. Los puedes usar tanto para arrasar con la artillería rusa, como para machacar las líneas de suministros. El otro día lo comentaba Yago el de cosas militares en un video sobre estos drones.
> 
> Lo lógico sería pensar que el ejercito e Ucrania no bloqueara un ataque ruso como si fuera una muralla de hormigón, lo absorberá como si su línea fuera de goma, dejara que la logística rusa se extienda unos kilómetros mas y entonces la cazaran con los drones. Podríamos volver a ver columnas enteras de blindados rusos paradas por falta de suministros, a los cuales machacaran después sin piedad para volver a empezar. Esto solo es mi opinión de Biergarten claro. No lo puedo decir desde una lógica militar, ya que no lo soy, pero he practicado Judo más de 20 años y es la misma lógica que se usa en este arte marcial.



A Hitler le enervaba esa táctica que solía utilizar Von Manstein. En cuanto pudo se lo quitó de encima.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> A Hitler le enervaba esa táctica que solía utilizar Von Manstein. En cuanto pudo se lo quitó de encima.



Hitler era un tarado. Como casi todos los nazis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> A Hitler le enervaba esa táctica que solía utilizar Von Manstein. En cuanto pudo se lo quitó de encima.



Y por eso los rusos derrotero toda bielorusia


----------



## bladu (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## bladu (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (19 Abr 2022)

Están empleando 98 btg. Recordemos que Rusia antes de la invasión tenia 168 btg. Esta ofensiva del Donbas puede ser definitiva.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

No cuela, proclamando republiquitas populares con sus títeres correspondientes

Lavrov : " #Russia no va a cambiar el régimen en #Ukraine , #Ukrainians debe decidir por sí mismo cómo vivir".




Otra vez? y el ultimátum?
Ministerio de Defensa ha ofrecido a los #Ukrainian militares que defienden #Azovstal deponer las armas y rendirse.



Lavrov admitió la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares contra Ucrania. "En esta etapa, estamos considerando la opción de las armas convencionales", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov, en una entrevista con India Today, hablando sobre la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares en Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Curioso. Esos rusos en vez de huir del edificio, se meten el él.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si se ha volado el puente habrá que ver como afecta a la logística rusa:



¿será este?


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


>



Seguimos con los publireportajes rusos de sus helicópteros todo limpios, despegando y aterrizando con parsimonia.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Yo también escuché lo de la re-finta. Esta gente no se entera. Las tropas rusas están monitorizadas a nivel individuo. Hay informes continuos que saben cuántos BTG hay en cada región, hacia dónde se mueven y dónde están enganchados con ucranianos. Y lo más importante, luego los informes se confirman con la realidad. Si los rusos empezasen a mover tropas hacia Kyiv, los ucranianos lo sabrían a los 30 segundos.
> 
> Sobre las fintas, yo ya dije que las fintas en la IWW funcionaron bastante mal, y eso sin reconocimiento aéreo que te permitía fingir acumulaciones de tropas falsos y ocultar los auténticos. En la IIWW se pudieron hacer algunas con despliegues de fuerzas ficticias que engañaban el reconocimiento (los famosos tanques hinchables, o las cadenas de Rommel para hacer polvo). Hoy en día hay que currárselo muchísimo más.
> 
> ...



Si una persona defiende que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo primero es asegurarse de que no está haciendo un trabajo remunerado por el Kremlin, como el Orinal Letrinas.

Una vez descartada esa opción, no hay que tener la menor duda: estamos ante un auténtico y genuino retrasado mental.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

Antonio Rambo se va a Kiev.......


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Esos rusos en vez de huir del edificio, se meten el él.



Border line


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Igual que el Pablo Iglesias, el Corbyn y el Varoufakis

"Condenan" la invasion en los terminos mas duros posibles y piden una "solucion diplomatica" lo cual es lo mismo que no decir nada, quedan de guays y de "adalides de la paz" cuando saben perfectamente que Putin no tiene intencion de negociar nada en serio y menos con "garantia de la ONU" donde tiene derecho de veto en el consejo de seguridad

Sigo diciendo que es muy curioso que la extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda coincidan en su apreciacion del regimen de Putin, en el fondo es lo que les gustaria hacer a los dos, autocracia dictatorial al canto


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Igual que el Pablo Iglesias, el Corbyn y el Varoufakis
> 
> "Condenan" la invasion en los terminos mas duros posibles y piden una "solucion diplomatica" lo cual es lo mismo que no decir nada, quedan de guays y de "adalides de la paz" cuando saben perfectamente que Putin no tiene intencion de negociar nada en serio y menos con "garantia de la ONU" donde tiene derecho de veto en el consejo de seguridad
> 
> Sigo diciendo que es muy curioso que la extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda coincidan en su apreciacion del regimen de Putin, en el fondo es lo que les gustaria hacer a los dos, autocracia dictatorial al canto



En el fondo es que ambos cobran de los rusos. Los rusos han financiado el tensionamiento social usando partidos populistas como proxys. 

Te permite comprender el estado de España que en 10 años se ha convertido en un lugar insufrible con fachas hablando de fusilar rojos y con rojos hablando de asaltar el poder como si fuera 1917. No hay que entrar en el juego. Y Burbuja ha entrado hasta las trancas e incluso ejerce un efecto de altavoz de la crispación.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Antonio Rambo se va a Kiev.......



Se lo podian quedar alli y que lo usen de señuelo


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


>



Venga, a mamarla


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Antonio Rambo se va a Kiev.......



Necesita la foto con Zelensky  Sinceramente, no creí que fuera a hacerlo.


Offtopic: he abierto un hilo sobre la nueva operación militar turca en el norte de Irak:









Operación Claw-Lock


Contexto: Esta operación se enmarca dentro de la guerra contra el terrorismo kurdo que lleva protagonizando Turquía desde 2015: Timeline of the Kurdish–Turkish conflict (2015–present) - Wikipedia Aparte de las operaciones en la propia Turquía, el conflicto ha salpicado a los países vecinos...




www.burbuja.info





@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Switchblades yo os invoco


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Oye al final como era... 100 switchblades en total? O 100 equipos de 10 switchblades? 

Es que 100 switchblades de los pequeños es muy poco no? Eso los rusos ni lo notan.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Esos rusos en vez de huir del edificio, se meten el él.



Es la típica finta Rusa, luego salen por el sótano.


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En el fondo es que ambos cobran de los rusos. Los rusos han financiado el tensionamiento social usando partidos populistas como proxys.
> 
> Te permite comprender el estado de España que en 10 años se ha convertido en un lugar insufrible con fachas hablando de fusilar rojos y con rojos hablando de asaltar el poder como si fuera 1917. No hay que entrar en el juego. Y Burbuja ha entrado hasta las trancas e incluso ejerce un efecto de altavoz de la crispación.



Algo de eso hay, es cierto, o mucho. El kremlin ha gastado lo que no esta en los escritos en financiar disidencia en occidente, desde los tiempos de la revolucion de octubre y la internacional socialista. Con Putin esto se ha acelerado y expandido

Pero tiene que haber mas, algo fundamental, una afinidad de fondo y forma. Algo que los atrae y los ata en las tinieblas, la pasta es el combustible, para el motor, pero el conductor ya estaba al volante

Por poner un ejemplo, yo soy del Barsa, o mas bien era, que ahora me importa una mierda, sobre todo desde los devaneos independentistas y apoyo al referendum ilegal. Nunca he sido de publicar cosas a favor en redes sociales, pero si me pagasen lo haria. Pero si me pagase el Real Madrid, probablemente no lo haria o si la pasta fuese de putisima madre lo haria a desgana

Y a eso es a lo que me refiero, los follaputines van mas alla del curro por un salario, se les ve que tienen una inversion emocional en el asunto. Ahora como no tienen defensa posible en esta tema "condenan el conflicto" pero no denuncian al agresor


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Oye al final como era... 100 switchblades en total? O 100 equipos de 10 switchblades?
> 
> Es que 100 switchblades de los pequeños es muy poco no? Eso los rusos ni lo notan.




Se habla de 300


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Venga, a mamarla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030056



Que jodidamente difícil es que un ruso diga una verdad.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

Bonito fondo de pantalla. Dibujo del Moskva









Moscow by RadoJavor on DeviantArt







www.deviantart.com


----------



## gargamelix (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Igual que el Pablo Iglesias, el Corbyn y el Varoufakis
> 
> "Condenan" la invasion en los terminos mas duros posibles y piden una "solucion diplomatica" lo cual es lo mismo que no decir nada, quedan de guays y de "adalides de la paz" cuando saben perfectamente que Putin no tiene intencion de negociar nada en serio y menos con "garantia de la ONU" donde tiene derecho de veto en el consejo de seguridad



Es deliberadamente ambigua por las elecciones "_afin que l’Ukraine retrouve son entière souveraineté_". Eso que es? en todo el territorio o dónde?

Hace dos días esta política financiada por Rusia estaba hablando de una futura alianza con Rusia y de debilitar la UE y la OTAN, justo lo conveniente para Putin. Además el solo hecho de sugerir que Putin seguirá al frente de Rusia es una declaración de intenciones y de cultura (no)democrática. Ya lo de aliarse de cualquier forma despues de lo que ha sucedido es una aberración directamente. Le han debido dar un toque sus analistas electorales.



moncton dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que es muy curioso que la extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda coincidan en su apreciacion del regimen de Putin, en el fondo es lo que les gustaria hacer a los dos, autocracia dictatorial al canto



Pero esto no es nada sorprendente, se ha estudiado y se ha hablado mucho, son ideologías iguales en muchos aspectos, está hasta en la cultura popular "_los extremeños se tocan_". Kurt Schumacher dijo "los comunistas son nazis pintados de rojo" y hasta Berlinguer fue exactamente así, el eurocomunismo surgió en parte por eso mismo (por cierto que en Francia fue rechazado, preferían el comunismo totalitario y de ahí salió gran parte de los votantes de Le Pen hoy en día).


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por poner un ejemplo, yo soy del Barsa, o mas bien era, que ahora me importa una mierda, sobre todo desde los devaneos independentistas y apoyo al referendum ilegal. Nunca he sido de publicar cosas a favor en redes sociales, pero si me pagasen lo haria. Pero si me pagase el Real Madrid, probablemente no lo haria o si la pasta fuese de putisima madre lo haria a desgana



Eso tú, y muchos. Pero hay bastante gente que harían lo que fuese por dinerito. La capacidad de justificarse es infinita: Chaim Rumkowski - Wikipedia .


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Invasión por el carril contrario y en Lada del año de la polca. Qué podría salir mal.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Invasión por el carril contrario y en Lada del año de la polca. Qué podría salir mal.



Un desfile de chatarra soviética. Pero si has visto videos de dashcam rusos, esos ladas son poco menos que kamikazes, fijan un objetivo y van a por el como un misil guiado.


----------



## Ungaunga (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Algo de eso hay, es cierto, o mucho. El kremlin ha gastado lo que no esta en los escritos en financiar disidencia en occidente, desde los tiempos de la revolucion de octubre y la internacional socialista. Con Putin esto se ha acelerado y expandido
> 
> Pero tiene que haber mas, algo fundamental, una afinidad de fondo y forma. Algo que los atrae y los ata en las tinieblas, la pasta es el combustible, para el motor, pero el conductor ya estaba al volante
> 
> ...



En mi no fundada opinión, los mueve la fascinación del totalitarismo como sublimación de una figura paterna deficiente u homosexualidad reprimida. El exponente paradigmático es el comedoritos burbujero.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Me da que este es el anuncio del uso de armas tácticas nucleares
o quizás es que ahora sacarán todo el armamento pata negra de ultima generación que tienen reservado para la ocasión?
ya veremos ... de momento si han sacado mucha antigualla de la guerra fría


Las Fuerzas Armadas #Russian introducirán nuevas formas de lucha para adaptarse mejor a las condiciones modernas de confrontación militar”, dijo el ministro de Defensa ruso #Shoigu .




Amigos, ¿sabían que el UAV ruso Orlan-10 está controlado por un joystick de juego?


----------



## Abc123CBA (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Me da que este es el anuncio del uso de armas tácticas nucleares
> o quizás es que ahora sacarán todo el armamento pata negra de ultima generación que tienen reservado para la ocasión?
> ya veremos ... de momento si han sacado mucha antigualla de la guerra fría
> 
> ...



Se de un submarino al que le cambiaron el control del periscopio propio de la empresa que los fabrica por un mando de xbox, el MdD se ahorró 10k USD aquél día.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> En mi no fundada opinión, los mueve la fascinación del totalitarismo como sublimación de una figura paterna deficiente u homosexualidad reprimida. El exponente paradigmático es el comedoritos burbujero.



Muy deacuerdo, y además son yonkis de la aprobación social y el refuerzo de grupo (de ahí que acudan a sitios como este donde se sienten "mayoría"), pero en el fondo... dudan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

AL MERCENARIO INGLES BRITANICO DE LA BRETAñA
YO CREO QUE LE HAN VISTO LA CARA QUE TIENE
LE HAN DEBIDO HACER UN PSICOTENICO
Y ESTAN QUERIENDO QUITARSELO DE ENCIMA LOS RUSOS 


* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111 6 minutes ago​ 
The complete demilitarization of the English mercenary in the Donbass was successful.

Captured English citizen Aiden Aislin calls the BBC producer and asks for help in releasing from captivity. ​


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/uihjN7aqyejk7vJnkTgC_19_873af54f3af7353795cc5a3c9076cc60_video_original.mp4



 








LA COSA PUEDE EVOLUCIONAR EN REALITY DE VARIOS EPISODIOS
SOBRE SI LO RESCATAN LOS BRITANICOS
O SE PASAN 30 Años EN SIBERIA





​


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Eso tú, y muchos. Pero hay bastante gente que harían lo que fuese por dinerito. La capacidad de justificarse es infinita: Chaim Rumkowski - Wikipedia .



Si, habia leido el caso del Rumkowski, muy curioso

Un peazo de hijoputa que no le temblo el pulso en mandar a los niños judios del ghetto a la camara de gas si con ello salvaba su pellejo un par de dias mas

Y en su caso, ser el mandamas del ghetto, que en todos lados donde se junten humanos se establece una jerarquia de dominancia y una lucha por alcanzar la cima, que en este caso seria la cima seria la superficie de un pozo de mierda, pero suficiente para garantizar comida, sexo o simplemente la posibilidad de poder joder a otros

_" Rumkowski took an active role in the deportations of Jews. Some historians and writers describe him as a traitor and as a Nazi collaborator; Rumkowski aimed at fulfilling the Nazi demands with the help of their own Orpo Security Police if necessary.[37] His rule, unlike the leaders of other ghettos, was marked with abuse of his own people coupled with physical liquidation of political opponents. *He and his council had a comfortable food ration and their own special shops. He was known to get rid of those he personally disliked by sending them to the camps. Additionally, he sexually abused vulnerable girls under his charge.[38][39] Failure to submit to him meant death to the girl.* Holocaust survivor Lucille Eichengreen, who claimed to have been abused by him for months as a young woman working in his office, wrote, "I felt disgusted and I felt angry, I ah, but if I would have run away he would have had me deported, I mean that was very clear."_


----------



## elena francis (19 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si una persona defiende que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo primero es asegurarse de que no está haciendo un trabajo remunerado por el Kremlin, como el Orinal Letrinas.
> 
> Una vez descartada esa opción, no hay que tener la menor duda: estamos ante un auténtico y genuino retrasado mental.



Al Korinal le gustaba mucho hablar de guerras híbridas y mierdas de esas. Se entretenía en explicarnos en qué consistían, y al final va a resultar que tanto querer explicar al vulgo ese tipo de guerra y el que no tenía ni puta idea de lo que hablaba era él. Y digo esto porque el Korinal no se imaginaba ni en su peores sueños que la UE, OTAN, USA, y en general todo el mundo occidental civilizado iban a dar su apoyo a Ucrania. Pero no solo con la entrega de armamento y de material de guerra, no solo recibiendo y cuidando de los refugiados ucranianos que vengan a Europa, no solo asistiendo y atendiendo las necesidades de material sanitario, no solo ayudando en la reconstrucción cuando este llegue, no solo facilitando la entrada de Ucrania en la UE y en la OTAN cuando llegue el momento, que llegará sin duda alguna; no solo apoyando en todo lo necesario a Ucrania. Además convertiremos a Rusia en un erial. No solo no comprando sus productos, no solo cerrando empresas occidentales en Rusia, no solo embargando los bienes de los oligarcas, no solo persiguiendo a los culpables de esta guerra infame y a los culpables de delitos de lesa humanidad. Acabaremos con ellos y con sus ansias expansionistas. Quedarán condenados al ostracismo internacional, cerraremos las fronteras. Les haremos pedir perdón. Y a los traidores como el Korinal les mandaremos a tomar por culo, que es lo que merecen.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La otan puede dar armamento durante años. Cuanto puede durar rusia. Que no tiene componentes para fabricar tanques. Cuando se le acabe el armamento que va hacer. Porque fabricar ya no puede. Comprárselo a China. China aceptará a que precio. Tendrá rusia el dinero para comprar armamento chino. Vendera sus empresas estregicas a China a cambio de armamento . Una guerra de desgaste le conviene a Ucrania y la otan.



Joder qué mala leche ja ja ja. 
Muy bien visto. Los chinos se pondrán las botas aún más, pero tienen un límite en cuanto a tecnología se refiere.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Antonio Rambo se va a Kiev.......



No seáis cabrones, que tener malos deseos es de ser mal cristiano...


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

fabricante de productos químicos domésticos Henkel anunció el cese de actividad en #Russia 



La empresa químico-industrial alemana Henkel (marcas Persil, Ceresit, Schwarzkopf, Syoss y muchas otras) anunció la terminación de sus negocios en Rusia. La empresa tomó una decisión en relación con la situación geopolítica actual. Henkel actualmente se está preparando para retirarse


----------



## elena francis (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Invasión por el carril contrario y en Lada del año de la polca. Qué podría salir mal.



Joder...a ver si les arrean unos misilazos sanos...


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> [...]Además convertiremos a Rusia en un erial. No solo no comprando sus productos, no solo cerrando empresas occidentales en Rusia, no solo embargando los bienes de los oligarcas, no solo persiguiendo a los culpables de esta guerra infame y a los culpables de delitos de lesa humanidad. Acabaremos con ellos y con sus ansias expansionistas. Quedarán condenados al ostracismo internacional, cerraremos las fronteras. Les haremos pedir perdón. Y a los traidores como el Korinal les mandaremos a tomar por culo, que es lo que merecen.



Los países tienen muy fácil salir de esas situaciones: echan al que están mandando y ponen a otro que solo tiene que mentir "vamos a democratizarnos y a ser buenos". Las empresas pierden el culo por trabajar y ganar dinero en Rusia, no nos equivoquemos. Si no lo hacen es porque ahora mismo es intolerable, excepto para los cuatro de siempre.

Yo viví la caída de la URSS, y recuerdo que Gorbachov era un máquina, lo iba a modernizar todo, era el cambio definitivo de URSS a Rusia. Vino Yeltsin, y de repente Gorby era poco más que el demonio, un comunista irredento al que había que cargarse. Yeltsin era el bueno, el que iba a democratizar Rusia. Y luego vino Putin, porque Yeltsin era un puto borracho al que había que tumbar, pero Putin era alguien de quien te podías fiar.

Cuando acabe la guerra hay dos opciones: que siga Putin, y por tanto las sanciones no se irán tan fácilmente, o que liquiden a Putin y pongan a cualquier otro, *cualquiera*, que automáticamente será promovido a "este es el bueno, el que viene a democratizar Rusia y sacarlos del medievo". Dará igual que tenga la hoz y el martillo tatuada en un lado del cuello, y en el otro una Z. Eso es el pasado. Y se acaban las sanciones.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

Estos vídeos del ejercito ucraniano donde los drones detectan las posiciones rusas y luego los pasan a fuego de artillería son brutales. 
Cuando tengan operativos los swishblade y los Puma seleccionando objetivos, va a ser una masacre


----------



## gargamelix (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los países tienen muy fácil salir de esas situaciones: echan al que están mandando y ponen a otro que solo tiene que mentir "vamos a democratizarnos y a ser buenos". Las empresas pierden el culo por trabajar y ganar dinero en Rusia, no nos equivoquemos. Si no lo hacen es porque ahora mismo es intolerable, excepto para los cuatro de siempre.
> 
> Yo viví la caída de la URSS, y recuerdo que Gorbachov era un máquina, lo iba a modernizar todo, era el cambio definitivo de URSS a Rusia. Vino Yeltsin, y de repente Gorby era poco más que el demonio, un comunista irredento al que había que cargarse. Yeltsin era el bueno, el que iba a democratizar Rusia. Y luego vino Putin, porque Yeltsin era un puto borracho al que había que tumbar, pero Putin era alguien de quien te podías fiar.
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra hay dos opciones: que siga Putin, y por tanto las sanciones no se irán tan fácilmente, o que liquiden a Putin y pongan a cualquier otro, *cualquiera*, que automáticamente será promovido a "este es el bueno, el que viene a democratizar Rusia y sacarlos del medievo". Dará igual que tenga la hoz y el martillo tatuada en un lado del cuello, y en el otro una Z. Eso es el pasado. Y se acaban las sanciones.



La tentación de gobernar Rusia como un cortijo es demasiado grande. Es que menudo cortijo, god level.

Complicado que Rusia funcione como una democracia. La mejor ocasión fue la caída de la URSS, la gente lo quería. Ahora ni eso.


----------



## pep007 (19 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Es la típica finta Rusa, luego salen por el sótano.



Jojojjojooj,... brutal...

Me recuerda al sargento explixando que cuando gritara dispersion y a cubierto nadie se metiera en la barraca...

Por supuesto la mitad se fueron a la barraca y el sargento se saco la pipa y emprzo a tirar a la barraca...., jojooo.

Peor que la mili paco...


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los países tienen muy fácil salir de esas situaciones: echan al que están mandando y ponen a otro que solo tiene que mentir "vamos a democratizarnos y a ser buenos". Las empresas pierden el culo por trabajar y ganar dinero en Rusia, no nos equivoquemos. Si no lo hacen es porque ahora mismo es intolerable, excepto para los cuatro de siempre.
> 
> Yo viví la caída de la URSS, y recuerdo que Gorbachov era un máquina, lo iba a modernizar todo, era el cambio definitivo de URSS a Rusia. Vino Yeltsin, y de repente Gorby era poco más que el demonio, un comunista irredento al que había que cargarse. Yeltsin era el bueno, el que iba a democratizar Rusia. Y luego vino Putin, porque Yeltsin era un puto borracho al que había que tumbar, pero Putin era alguien de quien te podías fiar.
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra hay dos opciones: que siga Putin, y por tanto las sanciones no se irán tan fácilmente, o que liquiden a Putin y pongan a cualquier otro, *cualquiera*, que automáticamente será promovido a "este es el bueno, el que viene a democratizar Rusia y sacarlos del medievo". Dará igual que tenga la hoz y el martillo tatuada en un lado del cuello, y en el otro una Z. Eso es el pasado. Y se acaban las sanciones.



Por motivos que no vienen al cuento, estoy trabajando con British American Tobacco y Diageo (el mayor productor de bebidas alcoholicas de occidente), no veas la de pasta que ganaban esas empresas en rusia, con lo que les gusta fumar y beber a aquellos. En el caso de Diageo, las ventas de alcohol en europa iban de capa caida ultimamente y se salvaban por la facturacion en rusia, que crecia a doble digito anual.

BAT ha anunciado que sale de rusia, pero Diageo todavia no ha dicho ni mu, eso si, la web repletita de chorradas de "emponderamiento de mujeres", que si el 8 de marzo y tal, muy progresistas de boquilla en lo que no cuesta pero cuando hay que tomar decisiones que afecten la "bottom line" no se mueve ni dios que la pela es la pela

Y es lo que hay, en general las empresas (y los paises) no se meten en la vida de los demas a menos que les afecte financieramente, por eso la locura que le ha dado al Putin es incomprensible, porque teniendo la pasta que tiene y el poder que ejerce, lo de meterse en este berenjenal es de idiotas

A menos que sea como dicen por ahi, que lo de controlar el pais era mas aparente que real y para distraer a la poblacion se ha metido en guerra


----------



## Trovador (19 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Jojojjojooj,... brutal...
> 
> Me recuerda al sargento explixando que cuando gritara dispersion y a cubierto nadie se metiera en la barraca...
> 
> ...



01:30


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los países tienen muy fácil salir de esas situaciones: echan al que están mandando y ponen a otro que solo tiene que mentir "vamos a democratizarnos y a ser buenos". Las empresas pierden el culo por trabajar y ganar dinero en Rusia, no nos equivoquemos. Si no lo hacen es porque ahora mismo es intolerable, excepto para los cuatro de siempre.
> 
> Yo viví la caída de la URSS, y recuerdo que Gorbachov era un máquina, lo iba a modernizar todo, era el cambio definitivo de URSS a Rusia. Vino Yeltsin, y de repente Gorby era poco más que el demonio, un comunista irredento al que había que cargarse. Yeltsin era el bueno, el que iba a democratizar Rusia. Y luego vino Putin, porque Yeltsin era un puto borracho al que había que tumbar, pero Putin era alguien de quien te podías fiar.
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra hay dos opciones: que siga Putin, y por tanto las sanciones no se irán tan fácilmente, o que liquiden a Putin y pongan a cualquier otro, *cualquiera*, que automáticamente será promovido a "este es el bueno, el que viene a democratizar Rusia y sacarlos del medievo". Dará igual que tenga la hoz y el martillo tatuada en un lado del cuello, y en el otro una Z. Eso es el pasado. Y se acaban las sanciones.



Rusia no tiene remedio ni salvación posible, hasta el envenenado y -supuestamente- agente alemán Navalny es un imperialista-supremacista ruso. Sus colaboradores más cercanos están preocupados con el derroche que supone tirar misiles a población civil, no con el genocidio en si mismo


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Algo de eso hay, es cierto, o mucho. El kremlin ha gastado lo que no esta en los escritos en financiar disidencia en occidente, desde los tiempos de la revolucion de octubre y la internacional socialista. Con Putin esto se ha acelerado y expandido
> 
> Pero tiene que haber mas, algo fundamental, una afinidad de fondo y forma. Algo que los atrae y los ata en las tinieblas, la pasta es el combustible, para el motor, pero el conductor ya estaba al volante
> 
> ...



Aquí una muestra de lo que comentas, fresquita del Twitter de Darth Putin:

1. Señor economista, profesor en una Universidad Británica, aparentemente neutral, recomienda a Finlandia no entrar en la OTAN porque [razones razonables].



2. Le hacen un pequeño CSI (tampoco mucho, estaba en la Wikipecia)... directivo de una empresa rusa:



3. "En realidad no me pagaba el gobierno". Claro, claro, Robert. Te pagaba una empresa DE GAS, PROPIEDAD DEL GOBIERNO, POR FIGURAR.



En la cabeza de este pavo, supuestamente keynesiano, Putin = comunismo. Un señor con su bagaje intelectual, y no un redneck cualquiera, es abducido por el régimen ruso sin mayor problema.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo que comentas, fresquita del Twitter de Darth Putin:
> 
> 1. Señor economista, profesor en una Universidad Británica, aparentemente neutral, recomienda a Finlandia no entrar en la OTAN porque [razones razonables].
> 
> ...



Dinero del petróleo y gas, dinero para comprar media Europa. Hijodeputa el pavo ese.


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

De momento ningún avance tras la súper ofensiva rusa de anoche. Donde los pro rusos decían que habían tomado Donbass. Sólo veo convoys rusos emboscados en el Donbass


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Abr 2022)

Disparo de un RGW90 MATADOR a lo que parece un BTR82. Localización: seguramente Mariupol:




Rusia perdió un Eleron-3 por problema de comunicaciones y los ucranianos lo encontraron intacto en el suelo:


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Abr 2022)

15 mensajes ls mismas palabras "el avecrem de la paella".
Vete al ignore, subnormal!


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Boom


----------



## El cogorzas (19 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Rusia no tiene remedio ni salvación posible, hasta el envenenado y -supuestamente- agente alemán Navalny es un imperialista-supremacista ruso. Sus colaboradores más cercanos están preocupados con el derroche que supone tirar misiles a población civil, no con el genocidio en si mismo



Ninguna pena pues por su destino actual, quería imperialismo ruso y está gostando del mismo en una cárcel siberiana. Ojo con este tío y otros como él porque si algún día consiguieran tocar poder harían la misma clase de hijopvtadas que hace el actual Khan. Tal vez con más encanto, tal vez con más sonrisas, tal vez con más disimulo. Pero pvtadas al fin y al cabo.


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de lo que comentas, fresquita del Twitter de Darth Putin:
> 
> 1. Señor economista, profesor en una Universidad Británica, aparentemente neutral, recomienda a Finlandia no entrar en la OTAN porque [razones razonables].
> 
> ...



Es acojonante la cantidad de hijos de puta que venderían a su madre por unos rublos. Que puto ascazo.


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Boom



Ya está a punto de caer Mariupol jojojojojo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*una pagina entera de cahahilos y shitposter*

*como se les han derroido el otro hilo han saltado a este 

a seguir con las tonterias | discutir tonterias | pegar cualquier chorrada con tal de llenar el espacio |*

*no es mucha casualidad que justo los que tienes ignorados ... sean los que copen ellos solos una pagina entera ?*

(y alguno que tengo ignorado por les contesta y pal caso es igual )

​




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible: Rusia invade un país por que le sale de los cojones y además son "intocable" porque tengo 5.000 cabezas nucleares, así que puedo ir poco a poco conquistar Ucranai ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir. Mientras tanto se demuestra que los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Los rusos llegarán a tomar Mariupol. Eso sí, perdiendo los 11 BTGs que tienen empantanados allí:


----------



## kenny220 (19 Abr 2022)

Recordemos la distancia de la frontera rusa a Mariupol.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL
BUNKERS Y SOFAS*






*AQUI SE VE EL SOFA DONDE SATIFASFARAN LAS IMPERIOSAS
NECESIDADES EMOCIONALES Y AFECTIVAS DE LOS CHECHENOS QUE ENTREN A SACAR A LOS QUEDEN *


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Los países tienen muy fácil salir de esas situaciones: echan al que están mandando y ponen a otro que solo tiene que mentir "vamos a democratizarnos y a ser buenos". Las empresas pierden el culo por trabajar y ganar dinero en Rusia, no nos equivoquemos. Si no lo hacen es porque ahora mismo es intolerable, excepto para los cuatro de siempre.
> 
> Yo viví la caída de la URSS, y recuerdo que Gorbachov era un máquina, lo iba a modernizar todo, era el cambio definitivo de URSS a Rusia. Vino Yeltsin, y de repente Gorby era poco más que el demonio, un comunista irredento al que había que cargarse. Yeltsin era el bueno, el que iba a democratizar Rusia. Y luego vino Putin, porque Yeltsin era un puto borracho al que había que tumbar, pero Putin era alguien de quien te podías fiar.
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra hay dos opciones: que siga Putin, y por tanto las sanciones no se irán tan fácilmente, o que liquiden a Putin y pongan a cualquier otro, *cualquiera*, que automáticamente será promovido a "este es el bueno, el que viene a democratizar Rusia y sacarlos del medievo". Dará igual que tenga la hoz y el martillo tatuada en un lado del cuello, y en el otro una Z. Eso es el pasado. Y se acaban las sanciones.




navalny no, pero kasparov si que podria no se si conseguir la democracia pero si al menos intentarlo


alemania y japon eran mucho mas dificiles de democratizar y mira, ademas en una epoca mas dificil


la rusia joven de hoy en dia si parece dispuesta a ello, los bielorusos jovenes tambien. Se resiste la langostada que no apaga la tv en todo el dia


el problema es que lo mejor de entre sus jovenes se les van...


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Recordemos la distancia de la frontera rusa a Mariupol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030171



Pon a ver lo que se tarda en transporte público. Con lo que les gusta a los ucras los convoyes rusos igual el google dice que tiempo infinito.


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Recordemos la distancia de la frontera rusa a Mariupol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030171



"debido al estado del trafico"

Estos del googlemaps encima con recochineo


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Los rusos, aparte de chatarra, también llevan basura a Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Los alemanes siguen ayudando más a los rusos que a los ucras:


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Solo veo orcos emboscados en el este de Ucrania. La ofensiva no parece ir muy bien


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Ninguna pena pues por su destino actual, quería imperialismo ruso y está gostando del mismo en una cárcel siberiana. Ojo con este tío y otros como él porque si algún día consiguieran tocar poder harían la misma clase de hijopvtadas que hace el actual Khan. Tal vez con más encanto, tal vez con más sonrisas, tal vez con más disimulo. Pero pvtadas al fin y al cabo.



Demosles el beneficio de la duda a aquellos que estan pagando con su libertad y su salud hacer oposición al calvo de mierda.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Abr 2022)

Un Matador israelí es de lo mejorcito para saludar a los blindados.
Su retroceso es ridículo.

Nótese la velocidad, eso impacta a más de 300 m/s


----------



## Beltrax (19 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *una pagina entera de cahahilos y shitposter*
> 
> *como se les han derroido el otro hilo han saltado a este
> 
> ...


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> De momento ningún avance tras la súper ofensiva rusa de anoche. Donde los pro rusos decían que habían tomado Donbass. Sólo veo convoys rusos emboscados en el Donbass



Estamos en un momento parecido a cuando comenzo la ofensiva en febrero y el bueno de txusky_g abrió un hilo para debatir acerca de que pasaba. Se ven imagenes y fragmentos de lo que puede estar pasando, pero es dificil que a través de twitter tengamos idea de como va la película ahora. Los indicios parece que muestran otra vez desempeño pobre, pero hasta que no pasen unos días no podremos ver un relato más claro de lo que realmente este pasando.

Viendo la escasa preparación que han tenido los rusos para esta ofensiva en comparación con la primera, el punto de culminación del ataque por el Dombas va a ser antes incluso que el punto de la inicial, por mucho que los prorusos vendan que ahora sus tropas estan más concentradas y es más sencilla la coordinación y la logística. Y pasado el momentum inicial, vamos a ver (otra vez) al rey desnudo.


----------



## ELVR (19 Abr 2022)

Igual ya ha salido antes. Tuit sobre los supervivientes del Moskvá:


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Igual ya ha salido antes. Tuit sobre los supervivientes del Moskvá:



Ni un brazo en cabestrillo. Ni una heridita en el rostro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

400? Doubt these are even genuine crew members.


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Recordemos la distancia de la frontera rusa a Mariupol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030171



Estan tardando porque no quieren dañar a los miembros del Batallón de Azov


----------



## ELVR (19 Abr 2022)

Primero, una _excusatio non petita_: Mi respeto y consideración por la prensa generalista son las mismas que hacia la TV generalista.

Dicho esto, un par de noticias que me he encontrado hoy:









Ucrania ha derribado uno de los aviones de combate más avanzados de Rusia


Rusia ha perdido ya más de una docena de aparatos en su invasión de Ucrania




www.sport.es













El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación




elpais.com


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Me he acercado al twiter de Navalny porque alguno le ha acusado de soportar la guerra aunque no a Putin. Es mentira, probablemente de desinformadores del Kremlin.

Me he encontrado este hilo con reflexiones interesantes, como esta:


----------



## Josant2022 (19 Abr 2022)

Chico llevas posteando el mismo mensaje absurdo varios días, copiándolo en todas partes. Háztelo mirar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Primero, una _excusatio non petita_: Mi respeto y consideración por la prensa generalista son las mismas que hacia la TV generalista.
> 
> Dicho esto, un par de noticias que me he encontrado hoy:
> 
> ...



LO HA HECHO EL HIJO DEL FANTASMA DE KIEV


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me he acercado al twiter de Navalny porque alguno le ha acusado de soportar la guerra aunque no a Putin. Es mentira, probablemente de desinformadores del Kremlin.
> 
> Me he encontrado este hilo con reflexiones interesantes, como esta:




Offtopic
¿se dedica Vd. profesionalmente al mundo de la informática?


----------



## Ricardiano (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso
> 
> 
> La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación
> ...



Nabiúllina intento dimitir pero no le dejarón. Está claro que sabía lo que se le venía encima. La depresión económica que se le viene a Rusia se estudiará en el futuro. Como ejemplo de lo que le pasa a una economía moderna interconectada a la globalización que se le deja caer de golpe. Los chinos deben estar estudiando el caso pormenorizadamente. A los adoradores de Putin, incluidos esos que salen en la tv diciendo que las sanciones tampoco es que sirvan de mucho, deberían observar mejor lo que esta pasando en Rusia. Y lo que Nabiúllina ha dejado caer. 

Todo lo que han hecho hasta ahora ha sido tratar de salvar la cotización del Rublo. Intuyo, porque Nabiúllina no deja de ser una tecnócrata, que en total desacuerdo con su opinión se están fundiendo las reservas, además de subir el tipo de interés al 20% y montar un corralito, para que la propaganda rusa pueda vender que el Rublo no se vió afectado por la guerra. 

Una "victoria" para la propaganda con un precio altísimo.

Y encima es que esto se agota. Las reservas no van a durar indefinidamente. La inflación va a ser de época. Y Nabiúllina ya ha comunicado que no van a hacer nada para atajarla. Probablemente, porque no hay nada que hacer. El desabastecimiento de inumerables productos está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Solo estamos viendo las primeras olas. Que ni siquiera son las más fuertes.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Abr 2022)

"Región de Donetsk, Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron con artillería el edificio utilizado por las fuerzas de ocupación rusas.

Puedes ver a los orcos huyendo adentro, algunos asesinados por la artillería y otros capturados."


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Abr 2022)

Es que Ruzia no es la URSS!!!



EL Khanato de la Horda de Hojalata ES la URSS. Saben perfectamente qué es lo que quieren para los hijos pródigos, la muerte y para el territorio, reintegrarlo.


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Nabiúllina intento dimitir pero no le dejarón. Está claro que sabía lo que se le venía encima. La depresión económica que se le viene a Rusia se estudiará en el futuro. Como ejemplo de lo que le pasa a una economía moderna interconectada a la globalización que se le deja caer de golpe. Los chinos deben estar estudiando el caso pormenorizadamente. A los adoradores de Putin, incluidos esos que salen en la tv diciendo que las sanciones tampoco es que sirvan de mucho, deberían observar mejor lo que esta pasando en Rusia. Y lo que Nabiúllina ha dejado caer.
> 
> Todo lo que han hecho hasta ahora ha sido tratar de salvar la cotización del Rublo. Intuyo, porque Nabiúllina no deja de ser una tecnócrata, que en total desacuerdo con su opinión se están fundiendo las reservas, además de subir el tipo de interés al 20% y montar un corralito, para que la propaganda rusa pueda vender que el Rublo no se vió afectado por la guerra.
> 
> ...



Lo de mantener la cotizacion de la moneda nacional artificialmente contra el dolar es una maniobra putisima madre, que se lo digan a los argentinos, aun recuerdo cuando fui a comprar un cargador para el movil que me costo el equvalente a 15 libras y los tipos de la tienda al ver que pagaba con visa me preguntaron si queria meterlo a plazos en tres meses

Al final, si hasta las compresas vienen de fuera ya me diras de que le vale, en cuanto se acaba la gasolina se cae el chiringo y adios muy buenas. Asi amanecia el centro de buenos aires cada mañana empapelado de anuncios de putas y "negocios" de cambio de divisa, el cambio oficial por un lado y el de la calle 5 veces mas

Luego pasaron por todas las etapas, hiperinflacion, quitarle ceros a los billetes, emision de moneda alternativa (los patacones), trueque...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

Hasta finlandia enviando material militar .....

Finlandia está enviando un tercer envío de ayuda militar a Ucrania. No se proporcionan detalles sobre el contenido del envío, pero el equipo enviado se ha coordinado con Ucrania para satisfacer sus necesidades.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Esta historia ya nos la sabemos:


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (19 Abr 2022)

Este les esta dando el dia a los de kalilingrado,etc


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me he acercado al twiter de Navalny porque alguno le ha acusado de soportar la guerra aunque no a Putin. Es mentira, probablemente de desinformadores del Kremlin.
> 
> Me he encontrado este hilo con reflexiones interesantes, como esta:




de propaganda nada, navalny dice que crimea ahora es rusa y punto, no esta por la labor de devolver nada



puede que ayude a derrocar a putin pero desde luego no va a devolver las fronteras a 2007, kasparov si dice que crimea ea ucraniana


----------



## Covaleda (19 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Este les esta dando el dia a los de kalilingrado,etc
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030361



No se menea ni una oveja sin que se enteren.
Joder como avanzan los tiempos.


----------



## kenny220 (19 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No se menea ni una oveja sin que se enteren.
> Joder como avanzan los tiempos.



y
hacen que gasten recursos, horas de vuelo, etc, de fuerzas que a lo mejor se necesitarian en ucrania.


----------



## podemita medio (19 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo muy relevante dado el título del hilo.


----------



## duncan (19 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Un Matador israelí es de lo mejorcito para saludar a los blindados.
> Su retroceso es ridículo.
> 
> Nótese la velocidad, eso impacta a más de 300 m/s



Una pequeña corrección es alemán, no israelí, de hecho los israelíes se negaron a vender a Ucrania el Iron dome


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me he acercado al twiter de Navalny porque alguno le ha acusado de soportar la guerra aunque no a Putin. Es mentira, probablemente de desinformadores del Kremlin.
> 
> Me he encontrado este hilo con reflexiones interesantes, como esta:



No sé qué dirá Navalny ahora después de todo lo que ha pasado, pero en 2014 tenía las ideas muy claras respecto a Rusia y la guerra en el Donbas. "Khokhly" es un insulto bastante despectivo para un ucraniano.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

El siguiente te gustará más.

Taluec.


*LA VARIANTE TERRORISTA
PUTIN SE HACE CARGO DE LO QUE MATA.
LOS YANQUIS MATAN, Y LE ECHAN LA CULPA A PUTIN.*

Así se plantearon (y se posicionaron) las operaciones desde el comienzo. En la GUERRA de Ucrania, no hay UNA Guerra.
Hay DOS tipos de Guerra:

A) una GUERRA MILITAR convencional.
B) Una GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA.

Las dos tienen intereses y OBJETIVOS militares.
Pero distintas VARIANTES en lo operativo.
La GUERRA MILITAR mata, y FIRMA con la mano lo que mata.
La GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA mata, MUESTRA lo que mató, y luego ESCONDE al autor.

Punto uno:
Los yanquis NO ESTÁN haciendo una GUERRA MILITAR en Ucrania.
Tampoco la están haciendo sus INSERVIBLES satélites de la OTAN y la Unión Europea.
Ni menos el absurdo y grotesco presidente TÍTERE que FIRMA como propias, todas las acciones que planifican y ejecutan los yanquis.
El que la está haciendo es Putin con su MAQUINARIA MILITAR, operaciones y objetivos EXPUESTOS.
Y no se TRATA de una cuestión MORAL, RELIGIOSA o "IDEOLÓGICA". Se trata de una REALIDAD objetiva y DEMOSTRABLE estadísticamente.
El líder ruso (te guste o no te guste) está ejecutando, una OPERACIÓN MILITAR visible, a CARA DESCUBIERTA, donde la muerte y la vida, no tienen SECRETO, y tienen un RESPONSABLE.
En cambio EEUU (con sus secuaces OTAN-europeos) está haciendo una GUERRA ENCUBIERTA.
Una GUERRA PSICOLOGICA TERRORISTA, invisible, sin fuerzas IDENTIFICABLES, y con operaciones y RESULTANTES que producen MUERTOS y destrucción de infraestructura.

En resumen
Putin mata y se "HACE CARGO".
Putin "VA AL FRENTE" y muestra la cara.
Los yanquis "SE CAMUFLAN" y borran sus crímenes.
Los yanquis matan y le ADJUDICAN el muerto al presidente ruso.

Putin usa aviones, tanques, misiles, fuerzas convencionales, y sus resultantes están a la VISTA: se sabe QUIEN FUE el autor.
En cambio EEUU (con los servicios de la CIA y el M16 británico) usan operaciones SECRETAS, tácticas y estrategias de "guerra sucia", sus armas y explosivos NO DEJAN HUELLAS. Solo los muertos y la destrucción quedan VISIBLES.

De la misma manera que hay DOS GUERRAS, también hay DOS ESTADISTICAS diarias con el RESULTANTE de MUERTE y la DESTRUCCIÓN en la guerra de Ucrania.
Hay una estadística MILITAR VISIBLE (la de Putin) que coincide con el autor y el resultado.
Y hay una estadística de ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS INVISIBLES (a escuelas, hospitales, edificios de viviendas civiles, etc) SIN AUTOR comprobable. Que luego la prensa internacional imperial yanqui (siguiendo la letra que les dictan la CIA y la inteligencia yanqui) le ADJUDICA la autoría a Putin.

Y para los que investigamos y analizamos esto no hay NINGUNA SORPRESA.
Son simplemente dos estrategias, desiguales y combinadas, de una misma guerra dividida en DOS para manipular y ENGAÑAR.
Donde el que hace la GUERRA MILITAR (Putin) tiene DOS COSTOS:
El GENOCIDIO PROPIO, y el GENOCIDIO OCULTO del enemigo

Y eso explica: Por qué Putin, tiene que operar MILITARMENTE, conseguir sus OBJETIVOS, y SALIR rápido de Ucrania.
Si no lo CONSIGUE, además del que está ejecutando, va a PAGAR EL COSTO del GENOCIDIO TERRORRISTA yanqui.
En continuado, para DESGASTARLO y GANARLE la guerra sin maquinaria militar.

En ese DILEMA anda Putin. Y en esa misión humanitaria de DEMOLICIÓN de vidas humanas andan los yanquis.

Dos POTENCIAS se saludan.

Los espero en el próximo ATENTADO sin autor.









MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

*Putin INVADIÓ militarmente a Ucrania en búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia.
EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.* 


Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
Y los ROLES estaban claros:
EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Putin usa aviones, tanques, misiles, fuerzas convencionales, y sus resultantes están a la VISTA: se sabe QUIEN FUE el autor.
> En cambio EEUU (con los servicios de la CIA y el* M16 británico*) usan operaciones SECRETAS, tácticas y estrategias de "guerra sucia", sus armas y explosivos NO DEJAN HUELLAS. Solo los muertos y la destrucción quedan VISIBLES.
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta el experto en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica que confunde un fusil de asalto con el servicio secreto británico.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me encanta el experto en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica que confunde un fusil de asalto con el servicio secreto británico.



me espero al análisis de Marhuenda entonces.

Taluec.


----------



## Alpharius (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me encanta el experto en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica que confunde un fusil de asalto con el servicio secreto británico.



No sólo eso, es que igual nos quiere convencer de que el rey del polonio-210 y el novichok es un tío que siempre va de cara. 
Me convencen mucho más sus fritangas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

IL DONALDO TRUMPO

NUEVA CUENTA

cuenta censurada again

114 SIGUIENDO



ESPECULATIVO
NEW @REALDONALDOTRUMPO A /ELON_*‍*_ BOTH FOLLOWING 
114 
​

habbening​11437262




the beginning​272​684​114​





*GREEN LIGHTED* = *114* = *LAW OF WAR
Ver archivo adjunto 1029807
*








We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me









il Donaldo Trumpo 8h #333##
I LOVE YOU!!!








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : I LOVE YOU!!!


I LOVE YOU!!!




gettr.com




(ALSO NOTICE IL DONALDO'S BACKROUND)
US Military = savior of mankind.
We will never forget.
Fantasy land.
God save us all.
Q
@QSRDECODES @QWO17


https://twitter.com/ilPapiTrumpo


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

Aparte de quedarse sordo el checheno, la bocacha del fusil al suelo.... vaya soldados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Cabal Crusher reposted   










* THE REAL GHOST * @BQEDIN  8 minutes ago 
​ 

 Look at the Date it is habbening
We are under MIllitary Law 



https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/DoD%20Law%20of%20War%20Manual%20-%20June%202015%20Updated%20Dec%202016.pdf?ver=2016-12-13-172036-190



 ​


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me he acercado al twiter de Navalny porque alguno le ha acusado de soportar la guerra aunque no a Putin. Es mentira, probablemente de desinformadores del Kremlin.
> 
> Me he encontrado este hilo con reflexiones interesantes, como esta:



Más madera:


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

No hay confirmación

Hay informes de una explosión masiva en la planta de acero de Azovstal en la ciudad costera sitiada de Mariupol que, según se afirma, se escuchó a más de 60 millas de distancia. La explosión es más que probable que sea el resultado de grandes bombas convencionales lanzadas por bombarderos estratégicos rusos. 



El empresario Sergey Taruta afirma que los rusos lanzaron una poderosa bomba en un hospital en el área de Azovstal "Según mi información, hay alrededor de 300 personas bajo los escombros, incluidos niños. En la parte sobreviviente del hospital, los defensores resultaron heridos y los residentes de Mariupol con niños se escondían", escribió Taruta. 




En tanto, el asesor del alcalde de la ciudad, Petr Andryushchenko, desmintió esta información en su página de Telegram.

"Sí, Mariupol, en particular la zona de Azovstal, estuvo bajo un fuerte bombardeo con bombas súper pesadas. Pero nadie se ha estado escondiendo en la zona alrededor de Azovstal durante mucho tiempo, especialmente en el edificio del hospital destruido anteriormente", escribió. 









Тарута сообщил, что оккупанты сбросили мощную бомбу на больницу возле "Азовстали". Власти Мариуполя прокомментировали


Пока некоторым мировым политикам не хватает доказательств того, что действия Путина в Украине – геноцид, в нашем государстве продолжает гибнуть гражданское население.




zn.ua


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un tanque #Russia -n seguido de dos grandes explosiones.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

Los carniceros de Churchill: así es la unidad británica de élite que está adiestrando a los soldados ucranianos


Los instructores de las SAS han llegado en las dos últimas semanas a Ucrania y su misión principal es entrenar a los soldados ucranianos en el manejo de los misiles anti-tanque de fabricación británica NLAWs




www.abc.es


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No se menea ni una oveja sin que se enteren.
> Joder como avanzan los tiempos.



Ahora mismo están los italianos con este (comprado a Israel)




Y este es el área que controla







Ni me quiero imaginar los americanos basados en 737 y similares


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

De verdad esto es artillería guiada? No fallan nunca. No les afecta ni el viento.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No hay confirmación
> 
> Hay informes de una explosión masiva en la planta de acero de Azovstal en la ciudad costera sitiada de Mariupol que, según se afirma, se escuchó a más de 60 millas de distancia. La explosión es más que probable que sea el resultado de grandes bombas convencionales lanzadas por bombarderos estratégicos rusos.



?????????

Las MK son bombas useñas y ni de lejos alcanzan en peso, ni destrucción, a las FAB rusas.


----------



## Scout.308 (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Unos valientes estos nazis de pacotilla, ya se pueden ir quitando los tatuajes sino quieren que los chechenos hagan salchichas con ellos.



Tus novios chechenos le van a comer la polla a los del AZOV, afeminado subnormal.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Más cosas alemanas:


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Abr 2022)

*Rumania transferirá armas letales de sus propias reservas a Ucrania



https://ukranews.com/en/news/850937-romania-will-transfer-lethal-weapons-from-its-own-reserves-to-ukraine-media


*


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

El liberalismo occidental necesita ser reemplazado, pero no con la ideología bolchevique anti-blanca y anti-cristiana de Vladimir Putin, Alexander Dugin y Rusia en general.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> ?????????
> 
> Las MK son bombas useñas y ni de lejos alcanzan en peso, ni destrucción, a las FAB rusas.



Comentan que pueden haber usado una FAB 3000











La explosión de la bomba de aire FAB-3000 destruyó el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hasta el suelo. 

El puesto de avanzada ucraniano fue destruido por la explosión más poderosa de la bomba de aire FAB-3000.

El video, que muestra un enorme cráter de unos 15-20 metros de profundidad y unos 80 metros de diámetro, resultó ser el resultado de la explosión de una de las bombas de fragmentación de alto poder explosivo más poderosas: la FAB-3000. Los datos sobre este tema fueron expresados por varias fuentes, y señalaron que el puesto de avanzada de las tropas ucranianas que se encontraba anteriormente en este lugar fue literalmente barrido y destruido hasta los cimientos.

En los cuadros de video presentados, se puede ver un enorme cráter formado en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de la explosión de la bomba de fragmentación de alto explosivo FAB-3000. Los expertos sugieren que estamos hablando de la explosión de dos bombas de aire a la vez, ya que tiene las características de un embudo en el que puede caber fácilmente un edificio residencial de varios pisos.



https://avia-es.com/news/vzryv-aviabomby-fab-3000-razrushil-ukreprayon-vsu-do-osnovaniya


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más cosas alemanas:



¿No quieren unos Pizarro? Con medio mundo viendo videos de como los ucras estan reventando chatarra rusa, igual sale rentable regalar unos cuantos si hacen buena publicidad. Si no, que se lo digan a los de Bayraktar


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

*Funcionario estadounidense: 7 aviones se dirigirán a Europa dentro de 24 horas para transportar armas a Ucrania*










US official: 7 planes will head to Europe within 24 hours to transport weapons to Ukraine Arlington, Virginia - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


US official: 7 planes will head to Europe within 24 hours to transport weapons to Ukraine. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Si aguanta Ucrania 7 días más en el Donbass . Da tiempo a que llegue todo armamento occidental y ya será demasiado tarde para rusia. Cada día que dura más la guerra es una victoria para Ucrania


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Tus novios chechenos le van a comer la polla a los del AZOV, afeminado subnormal.



jajajajaja

Que rico, ¿algo más?.

Adorables.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más cosas alemanas:



Los alemanes y su dependencia del gas ruso

*Scholz bajo presión en Alemania para suministrar armas pesadas a Kiev*
El canciller descartó enviar tanques y helicópteros a pesar de las súplicas de Ucrania

El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz está bajo una creciente presión para permitir las exportaciones de armas pesadas a Ucrania, y los críticos lo acusan de vacilar justo cuando el gobierno de Kiev se enfrenta a una gran ofensiva rusa en la región fronteriza oriental de Donbas en Ucrania. Scholz se ha negado a suministrar a Ucrania armas como tanques y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, a pesar de las demandas cada vez más estridentes de los principales políticos, incluidos algunos dentro de su propio partido socialdemócrata, así como sus aliados de la coalición liberal y los Verdes. 






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El liberalismo occidental necesita ser reemplazado, pero no con la ideología bolchevique anti-blanca y anti-cristiana de Vladimir Putin, Alexander Dugin y Rusia en general.




Exacto, y hasta rusos nacionalistas como un colega mío dicen justo eso


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Comentan que pueden haber usado una FAB 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es otra cosa pero ya se ha comentado sobre su uso anterior en el mismo sitio, vamos que no creo que sea la primera que lanzan.

De todas maneras no creo que carguen un Tu-22M con una sola, pudiendo llevar 2 (por no creer no creo ni que sean capaces de acertarle a nada pero eso ya es una opinión personal)

Donde está el video?


----------



## elena francis (19 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo de mantener la cotizacion de la moneda nacional artificialmente contra el dolar es una maniobra putisima madre, que se lo digan a los argentinos, aun recuerdo cuando fui a comprar un cargador para el movil que me costo el equvalente a 15 libras y los tipos de la tienda al ver que pagaba con visa me preguntaron si queria meterlo a plazos en tres meses
> 
> Al final, si hasta las compresas vienen de fuera ya me diras de que le vale, en cuanto se acaba la gasolina se cae el chiringo y adios muy buenas. Asi amanecia el centro de buenos aires cada mañana empapelado de anuncios de putas y "negocios" de cambio de divisa, el cambio oficial por un lado y el de la calle 5 veces mas
> 
> Luego pasaron por todas las etapas, hiperinflacion, quitarle ceros a los billetes, emision de moneda alternativa (los patacones), trueque...



La paridad aquella del sol = dólar...


----------



## elena francis (19 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Luego algunos dicen que Estados Unidos no es el líder del mundo libre...

Que vergüenza, a España ni se la ve en esa lista.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No sé qué dirá Navalny ahora después de todo lo que ha pasado, pero en 2014 tenía las ideas muy claras respecto a Rusia y la guerra en el Donbas. "Khokhly" es un insulto bastante despectivo para un ucraniano



Mientras que Aleksandr Lukashenko era lo contrario, dijo que le parecía inadmisible la invasión de Crimea. 

Nuestros queridos dirigentes se han dedicado a alejar a Lukashenko de Occidente en lugar de atraerlo, al tiempo que se hacía propaganda de Navalny.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Eso es otra cosa pero ya se ha comentado sobre su uso anterior en el mismo sitio, vamos que no creo que sea la primera que lanzan.
> 
> De todas maneras no creo que carguen un Tu-22M con una sola, pudiendo llevar 2 (por no creer no creo ni que sean capaces de acertarle a nada pero eso ya es una opinión personal)
> 
> Donde está el video?



En la noticia,



https://avia-es.com/news/vzryv-aviabomby-fab-3000-razrushil-ukreprayon-vsu-do-osnovaniya


----------



## La-7 (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Comentan que pueden haber usado una FAB 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entiendo que es una bomba tipo tallboy de la sgm, no?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

Ex asesor de Putin se masturba amenazando con que pronto tendrán que atacar objetivos fuera de Ucrania para detener la llegada de armamento



Los rusos retoman un ciudad y qué es lo primero que hacen? Restituyen la estatua del carnicero Lenin. Ironía rusa: piensan que los ucros le deben su territorio a Lenin, como si se lo hubieran regalado en vez de lucharlo como hicieron realmente


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva me parece precipitada. Creo que vamos haber una repiticion de lo sucedido en kiev. Lo importante es que haya dado tiempo a que llegue el nuevo armamento al ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ofensiva me parece precipitada. Creo que vamos haber una repiticion de lo sucedido en kiev. Lo importante es que haya dado tiempo a que llegue el nuevo armamento al ejército ucraniano.



Si se esperan demasiado los rusos van a acabar muy mal, por eso quieren presionar. Cada día que pasa llegan nuevos juguetes, los ucros van a entrenar con esto muy pronto












U.S. to start training Ukrainians on howitzers in coming days -official


The United States military expects to start training Ukrainians on using howitzer artillery in coming days, a senior U.S. defense official said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

La-7 dijo:


> entiendo que es una bomba tipo tallboy de la sgm, no?



La FAB-3000 algo mas pequeña, sería comparable la FAB-5000 y laFAB- 9000 la sobrepasa y si se llama FAB-3000-54 por ser el 54 es el año, las usaron en Siria y supongo que también Afganistán.


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra me recuerda a la de Yemen. Los ucranianos usan una táctica asimétrica en pequeñas unidades. Como los houthies. La diferencia es que los Ucranianos encima tienen el apoyo de inteligencia de la otan y armamento militar moderno. Rusia tiene todas las de perder si se alarga el conflicto. Su única ventaja respeto a Yemen en la topografía Ucraniana


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En la noticia,
> 
> 
> 
> https://avia-es.com/news/vzryv-aviabomby-fab-3000-razrushil-ukreprayon-vsu-do-osnovaniya



Ese video juraría que no es actual y que lo vi hará cuestión de un mes.

Edito, puede ser que lo confunda con este o uno similar


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

General Motors se va de Rusia, informa Kommersant, citando fuentes. Según la publicación, la empresa despide a los empleados de la oficina rusa y envió un aviso a los distribuidores sobre la terminación del suministro de automóviles y repuestos.



*General Motors finalmente dejará Rusia*
*La empresa detiene las entregas a los distribuidores y despide empleados*
20K1 minuto....
Como supo Kommersant, la empresa automotriz estadounidense General Motors (GM) se va de la Federación Rusa. Los concesionarios ya han recibido un aviso para detener las entregas de vehículos que están efectivamente prohibidos por las sanciones de EE. UU. Los interlocutores de Kommersant dicen que GM también está despidiendo empleados de la oficina rusa. La compañía se convertirá en el primer fabricante de automóviles extranjero en abandonar finalmente Rusia tras el estallido de las hostilidades en Ucrania.









General Motors окончательно уйдет из Росcии


Компания прекращает поставки дилерам и уволит сотрудников




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> General Motors se va de Rusia, informa Kommersant, citando fuentes. Según la publicación, la empresa despide a los empleados de la oficina rusa y envió un aviso a los distribuidores sobre la terminación del suministro de automóviles y repuestos.



Prueba de que las sanciones han fracasado completamente como dice Putín. Pero 200.000 currantes a la calle solo en Moscú, otra finta?









La fuga de multinacionales destruirá 200.000 empleos en Moscú


Moscú corre el peligro de perder alrededor de 200.000 puestos de trabajo como consecuencia de la salida de Rusia de empresas extranjeras en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania y las sanciones contra el gigante euroasiático, según ha admitido el alcalde de la capital rusa, Sergey Sobyanin.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ese video juraría que no es actual y que lo vi hará cuestión de un mes.
> 
> Edito, puede ser que lo confunda con este o uno similar



De momento no hay confirmación, con pinzas 
Yo también creo que puede ser de hace unos dias


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

EL FSB YA OS TIENE FICHADISIMOS
Y LO SABEIS

CUANDO SAN PUTIN DE LA ORDEN

SE OS PRESENTAN EN CASA O EL CURRO A



DESMILITARIZAROS

AQUI UNO CAGAHILOS DE TELEGRAM
EN PROCESO DE DESMILITARIZACION PERSONAL
POR EL FSB
​


----------



## Covaleda (19 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si aguanta Ucrania 7 días más en el Donbass . Da tiempo a que llegue todo armamento occidental y ya será demasiado tarde para rusia. Cada día que dura más la guerra es una victoria para Ucrania



Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que el tiempo corre en contra de los rusos. Fallada la invasión como falló y solo pueden aspirar a mantener la cara en el sureste de Ucrania mientras Putin y compañía piensan en como van a venderle el destrozo a su gente.

La mejor prueba de ello es esto:







Han puesto minas por toda la carretera al norte de Jerson. Un ejército con expectativas que vayan más allá de defender lo que aún mantiene simplemente no hace eso.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En la noticia,
> 
> 
> 
> https://avia-es.com/news/vzryv-aviabomby-fab-3000-razrushil-ukreprayon-vsu-do-osnovaniya



Ese vídeo es antiguo lo he visto hace lo menos una semana o más


----------



## Trovador (19 Abr 2022)

Na...las sanciones no le hacen nada:

*La facturación de carga del puerto de San Petersburgo cayó un 41% en marzo*
19/04/2022
La carga en contenedores es la mitad que hace un año.


_La facturación de carga del puerto de Petersburgo en marzo de 2022 ascendió a 3,1 millones de toneladas, un 41% menos que en marzo de 2021. El declive más dramático es en el manejo de contenedores.

La reducción en la rotación de carga está asociada con sanciones y un boicot a la carga rusa por parte de los *principales transportistas marítimos y operadores portuarios europeos.*

Para el día 31 de marzo, se manejaron 101,1 mil TEU de carga de contenedores en el puerto de San Petersburgo, informa la Administración de Puertos del Mar Báltico el 14 de abril. Esto es un 44% menos que en el mismo período del año pasado. Es característico que en toneladas la caída sea aún mayor: exactamente el 50%. *El hecho es que muchas de las escalas de barcos a San Petersburgo las realizan líneas marítimas únicamente para recoger contenedores vacíos.*

Una fuerte caída en el transbordo de metales ferrosos - 49% (292,7 mil toneladas), y el procesamiento de fertilizantes minerales se derrumbó inmediatamente en un 72% (208,4 mil toneladas). Entre otros artículos importantes para el puerto de San Petersburgo se encuentran los productos derivados del petróleo, cuya facturación disminuyó un 10% (792,5 mil toneladas), la carga en bultos (-6%, 102,6 mil toneladas) y otra carga general (-7%, 128,7 mil toneladas)._









Грузооборот порта Петербург обрушился в марте на 41%


Контейнерных грузов — вдвое меньше, чем год назад.




www.railway.supply






*China inaugura nueva ruta ferroviaria a Alemania*
18/04/2022
Se ha puesto en marcha una nueva ruta de tren de carga China-Europa desde la ciudad de Xi'an (noroeste de China), cruzando los mares Caspio y Negro.


_El primer tren de la nueva ruta, cargado con equipo deportivo, ropa y ropa de cama, partió de Xi'an el 13 de abril. *Pasará por Kazajstán, Azerbaiyán, Rumania, Hungría, Eslovaquia, República Checa y llegará a la ciudad alemana de Mannheim*, recorriendo una distancia de 11,3 mil km. No se informa si el tren atraviesa Georgia y cómo cruza el Mar Negro en condiciones de guerra.

La nueva ruta cubre países y regiones por los que pocos trenes China-Europa han pasado anteriormente, y abre nuevos mercados para el comercio internacional tanto para empresas chinas como internacionales.

El lanzamiento de trenes en esta nueva ruta mejorará la eficiencia del transporte y permitirá a las empresas reducir los costos de transporte, según Zhuian, la empresa de logística internacional con sede en Xi'an.
_
*Recuerde que las empresas europeas están cambiando a la ruta de China a la UE, sin pasar por la Federación Rusa.*









Китай запустил новый железнодорожный маршрут в Германию


Из города Сиань (Северо-Западный Китай) запущен новый маршрут для грузовых поездов Кита




www.railway.supply


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Na...las sanciones no le hacen nada:
> 
> *La facturación de carga del puerto de San Petersburgo cayó un 41% en marzo*
> 19/04/2022
> ...



jajaja que hijoputas tan salaos son los chinos


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

Holanda dice que ellos sí envían AFVs "No somos como Alemania"


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas noticias. Al principio he leído Markina y me he acojonado, que eso pilla cerca de mi pueblo. Luego con más calma he leído correctamente:


----------



## Trovador (19 Abr 2022)

Italiano: "Entonces, para hacer las paces con Russia , ¿qué les darás?"
AU: “¿Qué quieres decir?”
Italiano: "Bueno, ¡tendrás que darles territorio, por supuesto!"
UA: “Hmmm, sí, está bien. Les daremos el lago Como”.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Abr 2022)

Una de risas.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar, para que quieren 20 toneladas de aceite?
Robos de maquinaria agrícola? de eso ya hubo noticia



Kadyrov robó el equipo agrícola en Ucrania: 3 cosechadoras, un tractor, 3 sembradoras por valor de 1,5 millones de euros y 20 toneladas de lubricantes de marca, descubiertos por periodistas de investigación ucranianos gracias a los sistemas instalados en las máquinas. El equipo está en Chechenia 1/2



2/2 en el pueblo no lejos de Grozny. A juzgar por la dirección, las cosechadoras y el tractor fueron llevados al territorio de la "Granja Estatal Zakan-Yurt" liquidada, que está afiliada a la Fundación Kadyrov.


*Tropas rusas llevan equipo agrícola robado en Melitopol a Chechenia, Rusia*
El 31 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas que invadieron Ucrania robaron el centro de distribución de Agrotek (LLC Agrotek-invest, región de Dnipropetrovsk) en Melitopol (región de Zaporizhia) y se llevaron cuatro piezas de maquinaria agrícola por valor de 1 millón de euros a Chechenia.









Russian troops take agri equipment stolen in Melitopol to Chechnya, Russia


On March 31, Russian forces who invaded Ukraine robbed the dealer center of the Agrotek (LLC Agrotek-invest, Dnipropetrovsk region) in Melitopol (Zaporizhia region) and took four pieces of agricultural machinery worth EUR 1 million to Chechnya.




interfax.com.ua


----------



## Abc123CBA (19 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Chico llevas posteando el mismo mensaje absurdo varios días, copiándolo en todas partes. Háztelo mirar



Es un NPC no tiene más líneas de diálogo.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Italiano: "Entonces, para hacer las paces con Russia , ¿qué les darás?"
> AU: “¿Qué quieres decir?”
> Italiano: "Bueno, ¡tendrás que darles territorio, por supuesto!"
> UA: “Hmmm, sí, está bien. Les daremos el lago Como”.



Genial. Me quito el sombrero.


----------



## Ungaunga (19 Abr 2022)

Es que igual no hay ofensiva rusa. Igual son operaciones defensivas para fijar el frente y desgastar a los ucros. La propaganda orca no es que sea mentira, es que es lisérgica.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

Tiene que ser fake


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Menudas imágenes y menudo sitio. Parece de una peli en plan Dune o Blade Runner


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Espantoso, y encima que te graben mientras te mueres.


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

si hacéis click en el marcianito naranja se puede ver el video todavía


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Big boom


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> La paridad aquella del sol = dólar...



En argentina, durante un brevisimo tiempo fueron ricos, hasta el mas tonto viajaba a Miami a gastar a manos llenas

Un año mas tarde estaban metiendo la cesta de la compra en la tarjeta a 30 dias


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> jajaja que hijoputas tan salaos son los chinos



Es que pensar a principios de todo esto que los Chinos iban con alguien es no tener ni putísima idea del juego de los chinos durante... ¿milenios? Los chinos nunca se mojan, siempre con un pie a la sombra y otro al sol, y van decidiendo según les convenga. ¿Comunismo? Vale ¿Zonas Económicas Especiales? También vale. ¿Socios de Brezhnev? Claro ¿Invitamos a Nixon al café? Obviamente.

Sí, sí, Don Putin, nosotros a tope con usted. Pero vamos a hacer estos negocios con Europa, pero solo por las perras. Pero a tope con usted, mire nuestras declaraciones. ¿Necesita tanques? Bueno, a ver, no nos precipitemos. Pero os apoyamos a tope.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

NO CONTRASADO 
KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND TABLE

Forwarded from Constitutional Patriots Channel (Elizabeth DiBenedetto)

*RUSSIAN NUCLEAR BOMBERS SEEN NEAR UKRAINE!! CRUISE MISSILES HIT LVIV*



Constitutional Patriots Channel​


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

Dios mio las madres y las mujeres rusas.


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Abr 2022)

Comentario en reddit: el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo, y no tiene ni uniformes:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

_*☦*_ Joint prayer before the battle and communion of the Holy Mysteries of Christ by the soldiers of the Torun regiment.

07:49


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

El baile de la Z, con jovencitas de buen ver

Rusia está repleta de "propaganda Z".


----------



## Alpharius (19 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tiene que ser fake



Los rusos ya han demostrado lo cutres que son, pero lo de usar mandos de videojuegos en el ejército no necesariamente tiene que ser por hacer las cosas a lo cutre, ya que al fin y al cabo esos mandos están pensados para controlar cosas, son diseños ya probados tras muchos años de juegos, y los soldados se pueden adaptar a ellos rápidamente ya que ya vienen acostumbrados de usarlos en sus videoconsolas.
De hecho, salieron noticias hace tiempo de los norteamericanos planeando usar mandos de Xbox para controlar sistemas de sus navíos. No sé si al final lo harían:








La marina de Estados Unidos quiere utilizar mandos de Xbox en sus submarinos


Estados Unidos ha sido uno de los países que mayores esfuerzos está realizando por simplificar los sistemas de control de sus aeronaves y buques de guerra, una estrategia que han reforzado con su aproximación a los mandos de Xbox como sistema de control del sistema de periscopio que integran sus...




www.muycomputer.com





El que está usando el ruso ese se puede comprar en Amazon. 30 pavos:
Logitech F310 Gamepad con Cable, Distribución Tipo Consola, Mando de Dirección 4 Conmutadores, Comodidad de Sujeción, Cable 1,8m, PC - Azul/Gris : Logitech: Amazon.es: Videojuegos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

RETRIBUSION

IS 

INEVITABOL 


​


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



Estrictamente hablando un tanque no será, todos los tanques de Ucrania y Rusia tienen cargador automático (T-64, T-72, T-80 y T-90) y de calibre 125mm. Ese carga manual y parece de calibre bastante menor.

De hecho es algo característico de los tanques del mundo ex-soviético. Tienen por eso tres tripulantes. Occidente ha mantenido el cargador humano y tienen cuatro tripulantes por tanque. 

Será otro tipo de blindado.


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

las fotos lo dicen todo

Rusia está convirtiendo a Mariupol en una segunda Alepo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

ucrania tendria que hacer saltar por los aires los puentes del dnieper en esa zona, porque si hacen retirar a los rusos, lo haran estos ultimos en la retirada



Covaleda dijo:


> Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que el tiempo corre en contra de los rusos. Fallada la invasión como falló y solo pueden aspirar a mantener la cara en el sureste de Ucrania mientras Putin y compañía piensan en como van a venderle el destrozo a su gente.
> 
> La mejor prueba de ello es esto:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spieluhr (19 Abr 2022)

Si no les importa a ustedes, vengo con algo de humor entre tanta tragedia. Ya sé que vengo tarde ya que los de la finta ya no dicen nada al respecto pero después del esfuerzo empleado y por si queda alguno que venga con retraso podéis poner esto:




He preferido conservar los nombres del resto del equipo para conservar ese aire paco: @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha

Y como no hay Pajaresky sin Estesov, para el que nombre la CIA;


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Abr 2022)

Para los amantes de *Zhukov* en este video se explica la batalla que lo enfrento a Manstein (en el mismo lugar del actual batalla)
El concepto de defensa elástica o en profundidad


----------



## paconan (19 Abr 2022)

Coca-Cola será reemplazada por RuCoLa


----------



## lowfour (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El baile de la Z, con jovencitas de buen ver
> 
> Rusia está repleta de "propaganda Z".



Iba a ponerlo ahora mismo.. verguenza ajena total. .


----------



## ELVR (19 Abr 2022)

¿Qué ha pasao? ¿Nos han jaqueao los rusos?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL

ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y SUS BOTS QUE MIRAN LO QUE DECIEMOS DE L

HAN PREÑADO A PELITO LA BASE DE DATOS DE VURBUJA


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

Los rusos están atacando el foro................

Slava burbuja!!!!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (19 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que el spectrum del lidl ya se ha reseteado, poco apto para putinejos:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

Twitter se ha cargado la cuenta del ejercito ucraniano , joputas.........


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Iba a ponerlo ahora mismo.. verguenza ajena total. .



Es de un cutrerío kitsch difícil de igualar o entender...


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Abr 2022)

Les están tirando granadas con drones comerciales...


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Los rusos ya han demostrado lo cutres que son, pero lo de usar mandos de videojuegos en el ejército no necesariamente tiene que ser por hacer las cosas a lo cutre, ya que al fin y al cabo esos mandos están pensados para controlar cosas, son diseños ya probados tras muchos años de juegos, y los soldados se pueden adaptar a ellos rápidamente ya que ya vienen acostumbrados de usarlos en sus videoconsolas.
> De hecho, salieron noticias hace tiempo de los norteamericanos planeando usar mandos de Xbox para controlar sistemas de sus navíos. No sé si al final lo harían:
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del mando es "entendible", si no fuera por depender de "tecnología" enemiga. Lo de Windows Vista no tiene precio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

el asunto es que seguramente el orco acumule de continuo mas btg´s provenientes de las profundidades de mordor, me pareció leer en algún lado que ayer acumuló 2 más. El ritmo aproximado de perdida de btg´s es de 1 al dia, 10 tanques al dia. Por lo que en 100 dias duplicaran sus orcos sobre el terreno. Evidentemente esta logica se rompera en algun punto, pero es posible que para septiembre hayan entrado 300 btgs en ucrania, y dependera el asunto de la rapidez con la que ucrania pueda empaquetarlos.



duncan dijo:


> Pues parece que el spectrum del lidl ya se ha reseteado, poco apto para putinejos:


----------



## kenny220 (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los rusos están atacando el foro................
> 
> Slava burbuja!!!!!!



Perro no come perro


----------



## McNulty (19 Abr 2022)

Vuesto amego Farlopensky además de no pagar la coca, tampoco paga a sus soldados.

_95th brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine complains about the lack of salaries and huge corruption in the command. *The 95th military brigades abandoned by the Kiev command have not received money for more than two months.* The answers of the financiers, apparently, indicate that the soldiers of this unit have already been written off._

Lo de los ukros es patriotismo desde luego.


----------



## moncton (19 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao? ¿Nos han jaqueao los rusos?





César Borgia dijo:


> Los rusos están atacando el foro................
> 
> Slava burbuja!!!!!!



Es una finta!


----------



## Casino (19 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Comentario en reddit: el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo, y no tiene ni uniformes:




Hace días dije que iban a ir en chándal, luego busco mi mensaje y lo pongo aquí.


Aquí está, mensaje del 19 de marzo, HACE UN MES.




Casino dijo:


> Aquí nadie se impacienta. No van a rodear Kiev siquiera. Es materialmente imposible. Putín solo puede tener una posibilidad saturando el terreno con infantería, pero no tiene esa infantería en número suficiente, necesitaría una leva masiva y poner 4 millones de infantes en el país,* y tampoco puede, ni aunque los mande en chándal, no tiene material para equipar semejante número de soldaditos.*
> Si hace semejante leva los disturbios civiles obligarán a los oligarcas a quitar a Putín de en medio.
> Pero Vd. siga con sus operaciones de embolsamiento y con esos mapitas de colores, me da igual la nacionalidad del que haga los mapitas. Cuando los orcos pasan por el terreno y siguen "avanzando", los que quedan en ese terreno a sus espaldas son ucranianos que se dedican a reventar camiones.
> Debió retirarse el primer día, pero como todo dictador, creyó que con la sola amenaza de la fuerza conseguiría hacer claudicar a Ucrania. Después de fracasar la amenaza, ha resultado que no tenía esa fuerza.
> ...



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Evangelion (19 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Hace días dije que iban a ir en chándal, luego busco mi mensaje y lo pongo aquí.
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



No entendeis la filosofía de vida Gopnik. Uno es gopnik hasta que muere...el nuevo confucianismo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Abr 2022)

Joder, yo pensaba que había solo 2 mercenarios ingleses en Ucrania 

Ni los españolitos quieren recoger fresas ni los ruskis luchar en Ucrania

THE GUARDIAN

*"Rusia lanza hasta 20.000 mercenarios a la batalla por la región ucraniana de Donbas*

Moscú está atrayendo a mercenarios de Siria, Libia y otros lugares en un esfuerzo por capturar la mayor parte posible del este de Ucrania.

Rusia ha desplegado hasta *20.000 mercenarios de Siria, Libia y otros lugares en su nueva ofensiva en la región ucraniana de Donbas, enviados a la batalla sin equipo pesado ni vehículos blindados*, según un funcionario europeo.

Anuncio publicitario

El funcionario dijo que las estimaciones de participación de mercenarios sobre el terreno en el este de Ucrania oscilan entre 10.000 y 20.000 y que era difícil dividir esa cifra entre sirios, libios y otros combatientes reclutados por la compañía de mercenarios rusos, el Grupo Wagner.


“Lo que puedo decirles es que vimos algunas transferencias desde estas áreas, Siria y Libia , a la región oriental de Donbas, y estos tipos se utilizan principalmente como una masa contra la resistencia ucraniana”, dijo el funcionario. Es infantería. No tienen equipo pesado ni vehículos”.

A los ex soldados sirios se les ha ofrecido salarios mensuales de entre $ 600 y $ 3,000, según el rango y la experiencia, para luchar en Ucrania. Se informa que Wagner trasladó a la mayoría de sus soldados que habían estado luchando en Libia a Ucrania, y el mes pasado la inteligencia militar ucraniana afirmó que Rusia había hecho un trato con el señor de la guerra libio Khalifa Haftar, respaldado por Moscú, para enviar combatientes libios.

Los mercenarios están siendo lanzados al intento ruso de capturar la mayor parte posible del este de Ucrania, en lo que los funcionarios de defensa occidentales han descrito como una prisa por tener algún tipo de victoria que Vladimir Putin pueda anunciar en el desfile militar del 9 de mayo en Moscú para conmemorar el segunda Guerra Mundial.

Se considera que el Kremlin tiene cuatro objetivos en esta segunda fase de su guerra en Ucrania, dijo el funcionario europeo: capturar el Donbas, asegurar un puente terrestre a Crimea en el que la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol es crucial, apoderarse del oblast de Kherson para asegurar el suministro. de agua dulce a Crimea, y la captura de territorio adicional que podría utilizarse como amortiguador o moneda de cambio en las negociaciones.

Todavía se cree que Rusia tiene las tres cuartas partes de la fuerza armada con la que comenzó la guerra en febrero: 76 grupos tácticos de batallón, unos 60.000 soldados en total. Funcionarios occidentales dicen que el ejército ruso enfrenta muchas de las mismas limitaciones que los funcionarios de defensa occidentales han descrito como una prisa por tener algún tipo de victoria que Vladimir Putin pueda anunciar en el desfile militar del 9 de mayo en Moscú para conmemorar el segunda Guerra Mundial.

Se considera que el Kremlin tiene cuatro objetivos en esta segunda fase de su guerra en Ucrania, dijo el funcionario europeo: capturar el Donbas, asegurar un puente terrestre a Crimea en el que la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol es crucial, apoderarse del oblast de Kherson para asegurar el suministro. de agua dulce a Crimea, y la captura de territorio adicional que podría utilizarse como amortiguador o moneda de cambio en las negociaciones.

Todavía se cree que Rusia tiene las tres cuartas partes de la fuerza armada con la que comenzó la guerra en febrero: 76 grupos tácticos de batallón, unos 60.000 soldados en total. Funcionarios occidentales dicen que el ejército ruso enfrenta muchas de las mismas limitaciones que lo llevaron a su derrota en la batalla por Kiev y el norte.

Tiene desafíos logísticos a pesar de que las líneas de suministro al Donbas son más cortas y mucho dependerá de la condición de las carreteras y vías férreas.

“Hay que tener en cuenta que el ejército ruso depende mucho de los ferrocarriles y la red de trenes ha sido blanco muchas veces de la resistencia”, dijo el funcionario europeo. Además, la moral en las filas rusas es baja y cada vez más baja, dijo el funcionario.

“No les gusta esta guerra porque no les gusta la idea de matar a personas que hablan ruso. Han perdido muchos camaradas en el norte y han perdido el crucero de la armada Moskva”.

En tercer lugar, los rusos aún no tienen una superioridad aérea garantizada, por lo que no pueden brindar apoyo aéreo cercano permanente a sus tropas en tierra, dijo el funcionario.

Los comandantes rusos están tratando de aplastar la última posición de los marines ucranianos en Mariupol para liberar tropas para avanzar hacia el norte con el objetivo de aislar a las fuerzas ucranianas que luchan en el Donbas, dijo el martes a los periodistas un alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos.


----------



## uberales (19 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El baile de la Z, con jovencitas de buen ver
> 
> Rusia está repleta de "propaganda Z".



Futuras trabajadoras del Jamaica de San Miguel del Pino, Valladolid.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)

Pobres chechenos...........


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

ayer soltaron todo el hardbass que tenían acumulado, para acumular proyectiles nuevamente necesitan semanas. la logistica orca es muy lenta, poer hay que hacerla mas lenta todavia porque puede que metan conscripcion forzada y vacien barad dur
Al norte de jarkov hay un par de carreteras importantes y un par de puentes sobre el donets que tendrian que estar ya reventados por los aires con artilleria. Eso despejaria riesgo de jarkov y permitiria liberar esfuerzos proyectandolos hacia kupiansk




la situancion en el donets es de ASEDIO y en el asedio elevas el puente levadizo


----------



## Nicors (19 Abr 2022)

Una de las últimas piezas de la jerga militar que ha entrado en el ciclo de noticias es la de los grupos tácticos de batallón de las fuerzas terrestres rusas. Una organización dotada de todas las armas, el Grupo está diseñado para librar combates de alta intensidad contra un adversario moderno y mecanizado. Tomados como medida por la comunidad de inteligencia de Estados Unidos para medir la acumulación de Rusia contra Ucrania, estas unidades liderarán la guerra ruso-ucraniana.

*Breve historia de la Infantería soviética*
Durante la Guerra Fría, el Ejército soviético -el antecesor del actual Ejército ruso- se basaba en dos tipos principales de unidades: los tanques y la infantería motorizada, o lo que en Occidente llamamos «infantería mecanizada». Las divisiones de tanques e infantería motorizada (10.000 soldados, más de 300 tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería), compuestas por regimientos de tanques e infantería motorizada (2.000 soldados, 90 tanques o vehículos de combate de infantería), a su vez organizados en batallones (300 soldados, 30 tanques o vehículos de combate de infantería).

La organización era triangular: cada división incluía tres regimientos, y cada regimiento incluía tres batallones. Era una muy buena manera de lanzar rápidamente decenas, si no cientos, de tanques o vehículos de combate de infantería cargados de tropas contra el enemigo en un solo ataque.

Esta práctica simplificaba el entrenamiento, la organización y el abastecimiento, pero era bastante inflexible en la práctica: si un regimiento de tanques se topaba con un terreno poco propicio para los defensores, como un bosque o zonas urbanas, podía acabar destrozado incluso por una infantería ligeramente armada. Si una unidad necesitaba más unidades destructoras de tanques para defender una cabeza de puente de los contraataques, tendría que obtenerlas de otro lugar. Por el contrario, el ejército estadounidense se organizó de modo que sus batallones incluían unidades de tanques, mecanizados, antitanques y otras, lo que los convertía en grupos de combate más completos y capaces en una gran variedad de terrenos.

*Los Grupos tácticos de batallones rusos actuales*
En 2012, las Fuerzas Terrestres rusas, el nombre oficial del Ejército ruso, empezaron finalmente a reorganizarse alejándose del modelo soviético. Las Fuerzas Terrestres eliminaron la división y el regimiento. Ambos fueron sustituidos por brigadas, y cada brigada puede organizarse para formar hasta dos grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG).

Mark Cancian, asesor principal del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales con sede en Washington D.C., explica el cambio a Popular Mechanics. «El cambio se produjo probablemente por dos razones. La primera es que, como el Ejército ruso se hizo mucho más pequeño en comparación con lo que era bajo la Unión Soviética, no necesitaba tanto las estructuras más grandes como los cuarteles generales de las divisiones y no tenía los oficiales experimentados para dotarlos de personal. Las estructuras de brigada más pequeñas eran más flexibles.

«La segunda razón es que la estructura de la BTG permite a la brigada desplegar una unidad subsidiaria. Alrededor de un tercio de las tropas rusas siguen siendo reclutas que, según la legislación rusa, no pueden servir fuera de Rusia. Por lo tanto, el BTG se nutre de los voluntarios de la brigada».

Al igual que sus homólogos estadounidenses, los BTG están diseñados para ser más flexibles en el campo de batalla. Un BTG típico puede incluir tres compañías de infantería motorizada con un total de 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-2 o BMP-3. Cada BMP lleva siete soldados para operaciones desmontadas. Cada uno incluye una o dos compañías de tanques de diez carros de combate T-72B3, T-80 o T-90. También incluyen hasta media docena de morteros, obuses autopropulsados, lanzallamas, lanzacohetes múltiples y sistemas de defensa aérea montados en camiones Pantsir S-1.

Todo ello se completa con ambulancias, vehículos de auxilio, camiones de suministro, unidades médicas y unidades de cuartel general. El resultado es una unidad que, a diferencia de un regimiento de carros de combate ruso, podría entrar en todo tipo de terreno y enfrentarse al enemigo, y puede realizar un ataque autónomo de 155 millas en combate.

«Disponer de armas de apoyo a niveles inferiores proporciona a los mandos más herramientas y flexibilidad», afirma Cancian. «Los ejércitos occidentales llevan décadas avanzando en esa dirección. A medida que el Ejército ruso se profesionaliza, sus líderes pueden manejar estas responsabilidades más difíciles.»

Rusia tenía 168 grupos tácticos de batallón en agosto de 2021, repartidos por las 12 zonas horarias del país. En enero, contaba con 83 BTG concentrados cerca de Ucrania, y con otros procedentes de todo el país. Los dos BTG de la 155ª Brigada de Infantería Naval, por ejemplo, viajaron por ferrocarril casi 4.000 millas desde sus cuarteles cerca de la frontera con Corea del Norte hasta una posición a lo largo de la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia. Rusia tiene ahora más de 120 BTG desplegados contra Ucrania, más de tres cuartas partes del total.

*¿Cómo combaten los Grupos Tácticos de Batallón rusos?*
Supongamos que un BTG ataca a una compañía de infantería enemiga de unos 100 soldados en un puente clave. El comandante del BTG podría enviar primero patrullas de reconocimiento y sus drones voladores para sondear las líneas enemigas, y luego posicionar sus obuses autopropulsados y morteros para machacar la posición enemiga. Dos compañías de fusiles motorizados de 20 vehículos BMP, más la infantería, se dirigirían hacia la línea del frente, protegidos por vehículos de defensa aérea Pantsir-S1 que vigilan el cielo sobre ellos. Una vez que las tropas de fusiles motorizados penetran en las líneas enemigas, el comandante de la BTG llama a sus diez tanques T-80 y les ordena que aprovechen la penetración y sigan avanzando. A continuación, las tropas de defensa aérea y antitanques del BTG defienden el puente contra los contraataques enemigos.

Todo esto supone mucha más capacidad -y responsabilidad- de la que los comandantes rusos han asumido en el pasado. Cuantas más armas tenga que coordinar el comandante», señala Cancian, «más difícil es la tarea y mayores son los requisitos de formación». Esto no ha sido un punto fuerte de Rusia en el pasado».

Lo bien que Rusia haya entrenado a sus BTG será un factor importante a la hora de que las fuerzas terrestres rusas tomen o no Ucrania, o sean devueltas en dirección a Moscú. Esperen oír mucho más sobre los grupos tácticos de batallón a medida que la guerra se prolonga.









Cómo afrontan los grupos tácticos de batallones rusos la guerra con Ucrania - El Radar


Compuestos por tanques, infantería y artillería, los grupos tácticos de batallón liderarán la invasión del territorio ucraniano. Una de las últimas piezas




www.elradar.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

442 emojis —> Drop 442

Mention of Elon, nuclear talk/ NORTH KOREA and distractions.

Apr 19 at 02:49


ALLA QUE VAN LOS BOMBARDEROS NUCLEARES DE TITO PUTIN









Chilling moment fearsome Russian nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border


THIS is the chilling moment one of Vladimir Putin’s nuclear bombers was caught flying close to the Ukrainian border in a major military escalation. The TU-160 strategic bomber was seen in the…




www.the-sun.com











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NUKE DANGER *

*Moment Putin’s nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border in major war escalation*

*








Chilling moment fearsome Russian nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border


THIS is the chilling moment one of Vladimir Putin’s nuclear bombers was caught flying close to the Ukrainian border in a major military escalation. The TU-160 strategic bomber was seen in the…




www.the-sun.com




*​

Will Stewart​
Adrian Zorzut​
5:48 ET, Apr 18 2022​
Updated: 10:24 ET, Apr 18 2022​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

COMO OS LA TENGA QUE TIRAR TITO PUTIN

YA VEREIS


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y España?
Joder qué manía nos tienen los europeos.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pobres chechenos...........



Eso en Burbuja hay quien lo considera un crimen de guerra, seguro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

En españa el kremlin es socio de gobierno



Kalikatres dijo:


> Y España?
> Joder qué manía nos tienen los europeos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

me acuerdo claramente durante las pasadas elecciones usanas que censuraban cuentas de trumpistas y ponían etiquetas debajo de "esta información es sospechosa". En cambio ahora el palanganato vierte lavado de cerebro putinoide a placer, cuando hay invasion, limpieza etnica y carnicerias de por medio. Es muy llamativo el tema.




César Borgia dijo:


> Twitter se ha cargado la cuenta del ejercito ucraniano , joputas.........
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030610


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

siguen chatarras ardiendo mas alla de orion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La ofesiva rusa ha empezado y con ella. como de costumbre, los rusos empiezan a arder. He oído a alguien (pro-ruso) decir que esto puede ser una finta para retomar la ofensiva en Kiev. Creo que era lo último que me faltaba por oir.



Para entrar a Kiev necesitan fuerzas en Bielorrusia, los Bielorrusos están que no aguantan mas a los orcos, si Putler vuelve a joder otra vez metiendo fuerzas a saco en Bielorrusia quien sabe si hasta comienzan a haber ataques suicidas estilo ISIS ................... Los Orcos son maestros en tocar cojones y llevar a la gente a un colapso emocional de ira en su contra.


La super mega ofensiva que iba a ser supuestamente según niño rata Yago metódica profesional con ablandamiento de artillería, apoyo aéreo cercano joer que iba va ser menos Zhukov y mas estilo Rokossovsky al menos por como se ve por el momento les esta saliendo como el culosky 

Las ultimas horas 

Un grupo de sus mejores fuerzas mercenarios Nazis de Wanger ya valieron madres lo feo censurado












Otro grupo de fuerzas parecen ser Dymitry élite de los BTG a se fueron al carajo también


Spoiler: popitosky









Tanques orcos reventados












Dymitrys corren y dejan su tanque intacto


Latas grandes orco capturadas parecen haber sufrido daños 


BTR Orco capturado


Otro tanque orco reventado


BMD destruido 


Convoy orco inmovilizado temporalmente o definitivamente 


Otra lata quemada



Helicóptero orco derribado *contenido fuerte*


Spoiler






https://twitter.com/EVGENIU51811441/status/1516479193743306758






Mas orcos muertos


Spoiler






https://twitter.com/Odessa_news2022/status/1516476670672261123






GMitUs coincide con lo que ha dicho antes que el conflicto se orienta a una guerra de desgaste y a largo plazo puede llevar a un colapso operacional de los rusos 








#21 El Ejército Ruso podría Atragantarse en el Dombas


Por la información disponible, es cuestionable que el ejército ruso tenga efectivos suficientes para obtener una clara victoria en el Dombas. Además, corre e...




www.youtube.com





Putin apuesta a que USA / Europa se cansen primero de asistir al ejercito Ucraniano, en Afganistán USA se canso en 19 años con riesgo a la vida de sus soldados gastando mucho mas dinero asistir 1 semana al ejercito Ucraniano combatiendo es mas barato que 1 día en Afganistán.

Veremos quien se cansa primero 

Polonia no se va a cansar ellos saben que son los siguientes su posición es clara, no hay nada que hablar retirada incondicional de Ucrania, ocúpate de tu inmenso shithole lleno de miseria, pedofilia, drogadictos, alcohólicos y sida


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

se están chamuscando latas a buen ritmo, quedan 20 días para la fiesta del orgullo orco en Moscú, veremos como se lo toma Pol Put



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Para entrar a Kiev necesitan fuerzas en Bielorrusia, los Bielorrusos están que no aguantan mas a los orcos, si Putler vuelve a joder otra vez metiendo fuerzas a saco en Bielorrusia quien sabe si hasta comienzan a haber ataques suicidas estilo ISIS ................... Los Orcos son maestros en tocar cojones y llevar a la gente a un colapso emocional de ira en su contra.
> 
> 
> La super mega ofensiva que iba a ser supuestamente según niño rata Yago metódica profesional con ablandamiento de artillería, apoyo aéreo cercano joer que iba va ser menos Zhukov y mas estilo Rokossovsky al menos por como se ve por el momento les esta saliendo como el culosky
> ...


----------



## keylargof (19 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Para entrar a Kiev necesitan fuerzas en Bielorrusia, los Bielorrusos están que no aguantan mas a los orcos, si Putler vuelve a joder otra vez metiendo fuerzas a saco en Bielorrusia quien sabe si hasta comienzan a haber ataques suicidas estilo ISIS ................... Los Orcos son maestros en tocar cojones y llevar a la gente a un colapso emocional de ira en su contra.
> 
> 
> La super mega ofensiva que iba a ser supuestamente según niño rata Yago metódica profesional con ablandamiento de artillería, apoyo aéreo cercano joer que iba va ser menos Zhukov y mas estilo Rokossovsky al menos por como se ve por el momento les esta saliendo como el culosky
> ...



Menudo buffet nos traes. Parece que el ridículo orco en esta ofensiva empieza a rivalizar con la mítica "finta de Kiev"

No se podía saber. Lo lógico era pensar que en 2 semanas entrenaran a su ejército, le dieran material de calidad, formaran a nuevos oficiales y crearan una nueva oficina de inteligencia. No sé que habrá podido pasar.


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el asunto es que seguramente el orco acumule de continuo mas btg´s provenientes de las profundidades de mordor, me pareció leer en algún lado que ayer acumuló 2 más. El ritmo aproximado de perdida de btg´s es de 1 al dia, 10 tanques al dia. Por lo que en 100 dias duplicaran sus orcos sobre el terreno. Evidentemente esta logica se rompera en algun punto, pero es posible que para septiembre hayan entrado 300 btgs en ucrania, y dependera el asunto de la rapidez con la que ucrania pueda empaquetarlos.



pero no tienen 300btg, y si los tienen, unos 100 son morralla sovietica que seguramente ni arranque o simplemente se caen a trozos

además, hemos visto mucho javelin y tal, pero esta fase parece que los drones van a tener un mayor protagonismo, especialmente los contra-batería, y si encima despliegan la artillería en línea y separaditos todos a la misma distancia (por aquello de que el primero apunta y el resto ya sabe atinar con simples cálculos), les fríen a saco

en fin, que como no sea que los rusos saquen aviones y les empiecen a hostigar a los ucranianos desde el aire, me da que veremos kiev 2


----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putin apuesta a que USA / Europa se cansen primero de asistir al ejercito Ucraniano, en Afganistán USA se canso en 19 años con riesgo a la vida de sus soldados gastando mucho mas dinero asistir 1 semana al ejercito Ucraniano combatiendo es mas barato que 1 día en Afganistán.



Ya puede esperar sentado el subnormal de Putin a que USA se canse. La guerra de Afganistan le costó a los usanos 300 millones de dólares al día.

En 2 meses de esta invasión le ha soltado a Ucrania creo que 2000 millones de dólares. O sea, 30 millones de USD per day. Y eso sin contar que no ha gastado ni una tirita en soldados propios.

No le ha salido una guerra más barata a USA en toda su historia. Puede estar así 1 milenio


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Abr 2022)

Noticion la otan ya ha entregado aviones a Ucrania 

PentagonPresSec dijo hace un 
momento que Ucrania "ha recibido aviones adicionales y piezas de aviones para ayudarlos a poner más aviones en el aire" recientemente


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Noticion la otan ya ha entregado aviones a Ucrania
> 
> PentagonPresSec dijo hace un
> momento que Ucrania "ha recibido aviones adicionales y piezas de aviones para ayudarlos a poner más aviones en el aire" recientemente



la última vez que se dijo de hacerlo los rusos dijeron que nukes

pusieron en alerta a sus sistemas de defensa nuclear (o algo así)
ahora qué pasa?? ya no nukes?


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Para entrar a Kiev necesitan fuerzas en Bielorrusia, los Bielorrusos están que no aguantan mas a los orcos, si Putler vuelve a joder otra vez metiendo fuerzas a saco en Bielorrusia quien sabe si hasta comienzan a haber ataques suicidas estilo ISIS ................... Los Orcos son maestros en tocar cojones y llevar a la gente a un colapso emocional de ira en su contra.
> 
> 
> La super mega ofensiva que iba a ser supuestamente según niño rata Yago metódica profesional con ablandamiento de artillería, apoyo aéreo cercano joer que iba va ser menos Zhukov y mas estilo Rokossovsky al menos por como se ve por el momento les esta saliendo como el culosky
> ...



Es una copia de Yemen los ucranianos son los houthies pero con armamento moderno, suministros ilimitados, inteligencia de la otan en tiempo real. Rusia en una guerra de desgaste tiene 0 opciones. Cada día que pasa las opciones rusas se reducen . Ucrania puede aguantar años. Los houthies y los sirios llevan aguantando años. Imagínate Ucrania con el apoyo de la nato . Los rusos van a lanzar una bomba nuclear táctica en Ucrania antes o después para romper el estancamiento. Estan acojonados con el agua al cuello deseando conquistar Donbass y tener la excusa para irse. La otan tiene que ir preparando la respuesta para no llevarse una sorpresa.


----------



## gargamelix (20 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y España?
> Joder qué manía nos tienen los europeos.



y Finlandia? ahí faltan cosas


----------



## Averroes (20 Abr 2022)

Russian offensive 'limited' so far, fall of Mariupol 'not inevitable': Pentagon update Day 55


The Russian moves are a "prelude" to larger operations, a U.S. defense official said.




abcnews.go.com





Algunos extractos interesantes:

"You've seen comments by [Ukraine's] President Zelenskyy yesterday, and even for [Russian Foreign Minister] Lavrov, about this new offensive beginning ... We think that these ... are preludes to larger offensive operations that the Russians plan to conduct. So, we're not pushing back on the notion that offensive operations have begun, but again, we think that this is a prelude of larger offensive operations that are potentially still in the offing here," the official said.

The Pentagon believes Russia's military is working to learn from its mistakes fighting in the north, where it was plagued with logistical and supply problems, conducting what officials call "shaping operations" to set favorable conditions on the battlefield before beginning its new offensive in earnest.


"In other words, continue to reinforce, continue to make sure they have logistics and sustainment in place, continue to make sure that they have proper aviation and other enabling capability," the official said.

Over the last 24 hours, two Russian battalion tactical groups (BTGs), or up to 2,000 more combat troops, have been sent into Ukraine, according to the official. This brings the total to an estimated 78 BTGs inside the country, all in the south and east.

About 75% of Putin's total combat power originally arrayed against Ukraine remains, according to the official. This takes into account all military capabilities, including troop casualties, destroyed vehicles and aircraft, and expended missiles. This is the lowest assessment we've heard out of the Pentagon.


*Ukraine has more operable planes than 2 weeks ago*

At a separate briefing later Tuesday, Pentagon spokesman John Kirby said Ukraine currently has more operable military planes right now than it did two weeks ago because Ukraine has received additional aircraft as well as parts to get damaged planes flying again.

Kirby was reticent to provide any details on where the parts and planes came from but stressed that they did not come from the U.S.

"They have received additional aircraft and aircraft parts to help them get more aircraft in the air," Kirby said at the on-camera briefing at the Pentagon.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Abr 2022)

Hay opciones para la respuesta a una ataque táctico nuclear ruso en Ucrania.

1 Cortar relaciones totalmente con rusia y dejar de comprar gas y petróleo

2. La entrada de la otan en Ucrania como fuerza humanitaria y expulsar al ejército ruso

3. Respuesta con bomba nuclear táctica a las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania

4 la entrada de Ucrania en la otan

Si rusia lanza una bomba nuclear táctica va perder. El publico occidental va indignarse y pedir una respuesta dura. Será el fin de Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Abr 2022)

Rusia incluso es más débil y está en una situación más crítica *que arabia saudi en Yemen. Arabia saudi puede comprar armamento moderno y tiene la inteligencia de la otan. Aparte de poder soportar el coste económico de la guerra. Rusia no tiene aliados es pobre. Puede comprar armamento a China si es que China quiere pero no se sabe como funciona el armamento chino. Y rusia no tiene dinero para compras masivas. La única opción sería que vendiera empresas estregicas a China a cambio de armas. Pero de todas formas China seguramente no venda nada a rusia. Y encima rusia esta perdiendo contratos millonarios de armas. India ha suspendido la compra de 42 helicopteros de los orcos debido a su desastre en Ucrania. La única ventaja de Rusia con arabia saudi es que luchan en un terreno plano y no montañoso. *


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Abr 2022)

Corrupción usual en el ejercito Ruso primero lo de la comida caducada ahora en un blindado capturado se consiguieron paquetes explosivos que no son explosivos son trozos de madera envueltos en papel.... Los explosivos pararon en el mercado negro................. @Moderado 


Al mejor estilo de dictadura bananera todo por un puñado de dolares para pagarse un pasaje a la pequeña opresiva Europa.........................


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

Yo no tenía ni p.i. sobre el Armata t-14 y he estado buscando un poquillo.






__





Por qué el tanque ruso Armata T-14 no está ni se le espera en Ucrania?. Todo lo que vd. quería saber y no se atrevia a preguntar..


He oído hablar tanto de este tanque que he estado buscando en la huew. Ya lo siento, para algunos será como cuando el día 6 de Enero ves amargamente que los Reyes Magos no te han traído el juguete que pediste. Sniff...




www.burbuja.info





"*Podríamos Saber Por Qué Falta El Nuevo Tanque Armata De Rusia En Ucrania*


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Abr 2022)

Biden, Johnson, Trudeau para enviar más artillería a Ucrania.

El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, el primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, y el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, dijeron que sus países planean enviar artillería pesada a Ucrania.


----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Biden, Johnson, Trudeau para enviar más artillería a Ucrania.
> 
> El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, el primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, y el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, dijeron que sus países planean enviar artillería pesada a Ucrania.



Se ha estado comentando hoy en teles usanas y british. Van a mandarles artillería de mayor rango que la orca, por lo que o sacan los aviones o kliber guiados o están listos. Pero si sacan avioncitos los van a masacrar con el material antiaéreo que ya hay allí. Y kliber les quedan 3.

Están bien jodidos los repugnantes orcos.


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No he entendido nada. Le están disparando desde lejos a ese checheno y los compañeros no se tiran al suelo para cubrirse y simplemente se quedan mirándolo y luego se le acercan, como si hubiera caído sólo?.


----------



## favelados (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Se trasca la magedia...

Los rusos vuelven a estirar el chicle como en Kiev


----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No he entendido nada. Le están disparando desde lejos a ese checheno y los compañeros no se tiran al suelo para cubrirse y simplemente se quedan mirándolo y luego se le acercan, como si hubiera caído sólo?.



Es todo teatro tiktokero. Bastante cutre, pero hay que tener en cuenta que son follacabras, bastante hacer para el IQ que tienen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

AZOB TELEGRAM 
(UNO DE ELLOS O ESO DICEN AQUI




*SUPUESTO RECADITO DEL FSB RUSO . EL SHITPOSTING NO RENTA *

 




* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111 

2 hours ago Russia took over the AZOV channel on telegram 

QUE DICEN QUE "DESNIZIFACATE TU AHORA QUE PUEDES "









Mr. Deeds


Russia took over the AZOV channel on telegram




anonup.com




 


 ​


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

No sé quejaran los Putinianos, les llegan refuerzos hasta de México!!


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

Dura pelea la de este soldado. Será ruso, no?


----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me encanta el experto en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica que confunde un fusil de asalto con el servicio secreto británico.



No puede ser, hizo un copia y pega de los bot rusosguanozuelanosargentini 

ojo al twitt

"Cuando quieres hacerte el canchero pero *mezclas el fusil M-16 con el servicio de inteligencia MI-6* para inventar el MI-16 haciendo el ridículo a otros niveles por el camino."



Y esto viene de cesar vidal. como no podía ser de otra manera.



Ya sabemos donde abrevan estos patos.

De cerebro cero.


----------



## Polietileno (20 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No he entendido nada. Le están disparando desde lejos a ese checheno y los compañeros no se tiran al suelo para cubrirse y simplemente se quedan mirándolo y luego se le acercan, como si hubiera caído sólo?.



Porque es fake


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Dura pelea la de este soldado. Será ruso, no?





Son lo más parecido a un gitano que puedes ver


Machistas pero con un grado de mariconeo
Inútiles 
Vividores de paguitas
Mentirosos
Ladrones
Y a la minima se ponen a bailotear y dar palmas


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> No puede ser, hizo un copia y pega de los bot rusosguanozuelanosargentini
> 
> ojo al twitt
> 
> ...



Terrible equivocación de Cesar Vidal, poner un 1 en vez de I. Seguro que todo lo demás entonces debe ser mentira.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Terrible equivocación de Cesar Vidal, poner un 1 en vez de I. Seguro que todo lo demás entonces debe ser mentira.



No es sustituir, es que sobra.

Y si, lo demás es mentira. Su única realidad cierta son sus rublos.


----------



## ELVR (20 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Una de las últimas piezas de la jerga militar que ha entrado en el ciclo de noticias es la de los grupos tácticos de batallón de las fuerzas terrestres rusas. Una organización dotada de todas las armas, el Grupo está diseñado para librar combates de alta intensidad contra un adversario moderno y mecanizado. Tomados como medida por la comunidad de inteligencia de Estados Unidos para medir la acumulación de Rusia contra Ucrania, estas unidades liderarán la guerra ruso-ucraniana.
> 
> *Breve historia de la Infantería soviética*
> Durante la Guerra Fría, el Ejército soviético -el antecesor del actual Ejército ruso- se basaba en dos tipos principales de unidades: los tanques y la infantería motorizada, o lo que en Occidente llamamos «infantería mecanizada». Las divisiones de tanques e infantería motorizada (10.000 soldados, más de 300 tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería), compuestas por regimientos de tanques e infantería motorizada (2.000 soldados, 90 tanques o vehículos de combate de infantería), a su vez organizados en batallones (300 soldados, 30 tanques o vehículos de combate de infantería).
> ...



En su momento, hacia el inicio del hilo ya puse un estudio USA donde describía los defectos de los BTG a raiz de conflictos anteriores (aun no se había niciado la invasión cuando se escribió)


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

Puse hace unos días un csi que le había hecho una experta en redes sociales y si , es así la cuenta paso a estar casi inactiva hablando de sorteos y rifas a ponerse en plan belicoso un par de meses antes de la guerra y todos los mensajes pro Putin ............

Aunque aquí en el foro tienes casos parecidos hasta con chincheta de cuentas que llevan años deshumanizando a los ucranianos y sacando datos falsos del conflicto y no una ni dos , si no varias cuentas intentando tener prestigio dentro del foro y arrastrar a los usuarios de burbuja para sacar la patita en esta guerra con el fin de falsear la realidad del conflicto a favor de Rusia y tener el mayor impacto posible dentro del foro..


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Noticion la otan ya ha entregado aviones a Ucrania
> 
> PentagonPresSec dijo hace un
> momento que Ucrania "ha recibido aviones adicionales y piezas de aviones para ayudarlos a poner más aviones en el aire" recientemente



Pueden ser Reapers


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso abatido con unas maquinas de afeitar robadas..................






Algunos comentarios de rusos ordinarios en telegram sobre los Ucranianos similares a los que se ven en el floro


*Algo de racismo supremacista Dymitydemierda belicista @eL PERRO *





*Bombardeen todo ese maldito país, Ustedes son cabrones, subhumanos, su destino es correr jodidamente con un palo. ¡Ardan en el infierno, animales!*






*Ofrecer mujeres Khokhol (Diminutivo racista para llamar a Ucranianos) a la venta. Huelen mal y están sucias, seguro. Lávelos en gasolina, será como el ruso. Hablan el idioma khokhol, no hay problema, solo quítales la lengua. Puede hacerlo por dinero extra. 1000 rublos con lengua y dientes, 1700 sin” 











Este supuesto país no tiene futuro y no puede tenerlo. Solo los piojos pueden actuar así, seguro que serán borrados de la tierra. ¡No hay lugar en la tierra para ti, escoria Khokhol *






*Esta escoria ha olvidado cómo murieron sus predecesores (como animales) @arriondas esa pelo pintado eres tu ? *


Pinche manada de pervertidos después dicen que los Europedos son racistas Takfirismo ruso pues......

El 60%+ de la población rusa respalda la guerra entonces la única solución es dotar a Ucrania con equipo militar pesado para su defensa, negociar / Dialogar con ellos no sirve de nada si ellos están convencidos o calculan que pueden lugar sus objetivos por la fuerza.

Ya están claros que no pueden tomar toda Ucrania ahora se les debe hacer comprender (Matándolos pues ellos se lo han buscado) que no pueden controlar tampoco un pedazo. 



--------------------------------------------------------


keylargof dijo:


> Ya puede esperar sentado el subnormal de Putin a que USA se canse. La guerra de Afganistan le costó a los usanos 300 millones de dólares al día.
> 
> En 2 meses de esta invasión le ha soltado a Ucrania creo que 2000 millones de dólares. O sea, 30 millones de USD per day. Y eso sin contar que no ha gastado ni una tirita en soldados propios.
> 
> No le ha salido una guerra más barata a USA en toda su historia. Puede estar así 1 milenio



No hay que subestimar a Putin tiene de socio cercano cada vez mas importante Israel que le esta lavando el dinero de sus oligarcas, luego de comenzar su invasión al primer jefe de estado que llamo fue a Israel y el segundo Arabia Saudita

La estrategia de Putin es también política el apuesta a que Trump regrese a la presidencia, y este le corte la financiación al ejercito Ucraniano hacer que Ucrania decida ceder territorios y así tener Putin tener su victoria pírrica pero victoria al fin, de esa manera Trump arranca su nuevo mandato fortalecido logra "Hacer la paz" Trump de hecho creyó que Kiev había caído y se apresuro a decir "Putin es un genio" osea el Trump apostaba a una derrota rápida de los Ucranianos para acusar a Biden de débil y así ganar popularidad, ahora Trump cambia su retorica y dice que con el "No hubiera habido guerra", y venderá la "Paz en Ucrania" como bandera de su re elección osea dar una victoria a Putin.

Trump y Putin son bestias negras del sionismo - Obama seria un caballo blanco del Sionismo

Pero esta Iran que no quiere bajo ningún concepto que Trump regrese, esto pondría a Biden a tener que acercarse a Iran para que Iran remplace las importaciones de gas / Petroleo de Rusia, pero a los Demócratas les da miedo ejecutar este paso ya que Israel ejerce mucha influencia dentro de USA, entonces se sigue teniendo a un Iran sancionado, esto fue calculado bien por Putin que Israel ejerciera presión sobre Europa para que le sigan comprando Gas / Petroleo a Rusia en lugar de Iran

Israel se negó a que USA proporcionara a Ucrania sistemas defensivos cúpulas de hierro (A pesar que el sistema fue pagado por USA pero la firma es Israelí)

*En este contexto la estrategia de Putin y sus buenas relaciones con Trump / Israel es coherente y si tiene posibilidades de ganar el plan de Putin es=

+Que Israel ejerza presión sobre Europa para que no le compren gas Petroleo a Iran y le sigan comprando a el 
+Trump debe ganar la presidencia el 2024 
+Trump le corta el flujo de armamento a Ucrania el 2025 
+Ucrania decide ceder territorios alto al fuego gana Putin en el 2025 
+Trump queda como el "Arquitecto de la paz en Ucrania" osea le regala una victoria a Putin *


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No he entendido nada. Le están disparando desde lejos a ese checheno y los compañeros no se tiran al suelo para cubrirse y simplemente se quedan mirándolo y luego se le acercan, como si hubiera caído sólo?.



Son moromierdas, no busques racionalidad en estos subseres.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Con solo ver los 5 primeros segundos del video ya me vais a poder decir como termina:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Soldado ruso abatido con unas maquinas de afeitar robadas..................



Son una horda... y se comportan como tal.


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español


Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Los ucras siguen a por la logística como predijo el general usano:


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Por aquí parece que un francotirador alcanza a otro orco.-


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

No solo son discos duros y portátiles..

La #Japanese Toshiba Corporation está suspendiendo la aceptación de nuevos pedidos e inversiones en #Russia , según el sitio web de la empresa. Además, la empresa donará 100 millones de yenes para ayuda humanitaria a las personas #Ukrainian . 







Toshiba Group’s response to situation in Ukraine | News | Toshiba







www.global.toshiba






*Respuesta de Toshiba Group a la situación en Ucrania*
20 de abril de 2022
Estamos muy preocupados por la situación en Ucrania y sentimos la mayor simpatía por las víctimas de este conflicto.

En respuesta a la situación en Ucrania, el grupo Toshiba donará un total de 100 millones de yenes al Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR) y Japan Platform, una organización sin fines de lucro, para brindar ayuda humanitaria a los afectados.

Además, Toshiba Group ha suspendido la toma de pedidos y las inversiones en Rusia. Continuaremos monitoreando la situación y esperamos firmemente que el conflicto termine pronto.

Los ingresos en la cuenta de Rusia representan alrededor del 0,2 % de la previsión de ingresos consolidados del Grupo Toshiba de 3 340 000 millones de yenes para el año fiscal que finaliza en marzo de 2022. Aunque el impacto en nuestro negocio general es mínimo, anunciaremos de inmediato cualquier impacto significativo en el desempeño del Grupo Toshiba que pueda resultar de los cambios en la situación actual.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Con solo ver los 5 primeros segundos del video ya me vais a poder decir como termina:



Sigo sin ver las diferencias entre la primera ofensiva y esta segunda.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Me vais a llamar pesado, pero estoy muy interesado en este tema. Nuevo "vidéo" de RT y de nuevo no está la bella Inna. ¿purgada? ¿pidiendo estatus de refugiada en algún país democrático?

En este nuevo "vidéo" el calvo de mierda nos convence de que el dato del PIB no sirve para nada y Rusia tiene una economía mucho más potente que la italiana. 





__





Ahí les Va







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sigo sin ver las diferencias entre la primera ofensiva y esta segunda.



En la primera murieron tropas de élite y en esta de ahora mueren "pringaos" que han pillado por ahí.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Iba a ponerlo ahora mismo.. verguenza ajena total. .



Pero lo mas triste de todo, es que no son capaces ni de usar una cancion propia. La cancion es un plagio de una occidental. The wellerman.


----------



## ELVR (20 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> No puede ser, hizo un copia y pega de los bot rusosguanozuelanosargentini
> 
> ojo al twitt
> 
> ...



Lo del MI-16 es el famoso doblepensar marxista-grouchista. No hay incompatibilidad ninguna entre ser un fusil de asalto y una agencia de inteligencia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> No puede ser, hizo un copia y pega de los bot rusosguanozuelanosargentini
> 
> ojo al twitt
> 
> ...



Precisamente ayer o antes de ayer una putina del foro cometió ese mismo error, así que sí: lo más probable es que el error de César Vidal se debe a haber leído algo del MI6 en una fuente prorrusa.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Soldado ruso abatido con unas maquinas de afeitar robadas..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




trump llamo genocida a putin hace una semana

trump canto las 40 a los alemanes por nordstream como jamas lo ha hecho otro presidente



decir que trump o vox son putinistas es propaganda progre


putinista es la deficiente mental de lepen, lo cual no deberia sorprender ya que sus ideas economicas son comunistas y totalitarias(diametralmente opuestas a las de trump o vox)


----------



## TAKA (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me vais a llamar pesado, pero estoy muy interesado en este tema. Nuevo "vidéo" de RT y de nuevo no está la bella Inna. ¿purgada? ¿pidiendo estatus de refugiada en algún país democrático?
> 
> En este nuevo "vidéo" el calvo de mierda nos convence de que el dato del PIB no sirve para nada y Rusia tiene una economía mucho más potente que la italiana.
> 
> ...



Confiésalo txusky, estás a una boda con Inna + pisito en Crimea de empezar a hablarnos aquí de ajedrez, fintas, ucronazis y batallones Schrodinger


----------



## SPQR (20 Abr 2022)

Está claro que los ukros le están dando buen uso a los drones para localizar tropas y dirigirla artillería.

Unos cacharros que valen cuatro duros y que hasta puedes tunear para soltarles granadas de mortero justo encima.



Aqui dandole una pasadita rapida de reconocimiento sobre las trincheras.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

Candidato Número 1 al Óscar del Polonio 

Pero qué coño sabe este magnate ruso de Rusia? Debería informarse por los foreros de Burbuja que están muchísimo mejor informados!!

THE GUARDIAN


*El magnate ruso Oleg Tinkov denuncia una "guerra demente" en Ucrania


El empresario dice que el '90% de los rusos' está en contra de la invasión de Ucrania y pide a Occidente que le dé a Putin una salida clara*

El magnate ruso Oleg Tinkov denunció la “masacre” en Ucrania e instó a Occidente a ayudar a poner fin a “esta guerra insana”.

Ofreciendo algunas de las críticas más fuertes de un destacado ruso a la acción militar del Kremlin,

*Tinkov afirmó en línea que el 90% de los rusos estaban “en contra de esta guerra” y llamó a las fuerzas rusas un “ejército de mierda”.


Tinkov es uno de los empresarios más conocidos de Rusia y fundó Tinkoff Bank en 2006. Ha estado radicado fuera de Rusia en los últimos años.*

“*Al despertarse con resaca, los generales se dieron cuenta de que tienen un ejército de mierda”, escribió Tinkov, de 54 años, en Instagram.*

“¿*Y cómo va a ser bueno el ejército, si todo lo demás en el país es una mierda y está sumido en el nepotismo, la adulación y el servilismo?”.*

El empresario, que ha sido blanco de sanciones occidentales, agregó: “¡No veo a UN SOLO beneficiario de esta loca guerra! Gente inocente y soldados están muriendo”.

Cambiando al inglés, Tinkov, quien renunció como presidente de Tinkoff Bank en 2020, escribió: “Estimado 'occidente colectivo', por favor bríndele al señor Putin una salida clara para salvar su rostro y detener esta masacre. Por favor, sea más racional y humanitario”.

Russia deploys up to 20,000 mercenaries in battle for Ukraine’s Donbas region

Publicó su declaración el día 55 de la campaña militar de Moscú, con las fuerzas rusas desatando una nueva ofensiva importante en la región oriental de Donbas


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

Tanque ucro se zuma a un BMP en combate urbano. Presumiblemente durante el 16 o 17 de abril.


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

Shell comenzó a retirar a sus empleados de #Russia . Docenas de empleados de la empresa que trabajan en el proyecto de petróleo y gas Sakhalin-2 han sido despedidos y posteriormente reubicados para trabajar en otros proyectos. Shell tiene al menos dos contratos más a largo plazo con #Gazprom . 






*Shell comienza a retirar personal de Rusia como parte de su estrategia de salida*
*La petrolera está desmovilizando a sus empleados adscritos en empresas con Gazprom y Gazprom Neft en un proceso por etapas*

Bloomberg

20 de abril de 2022


Shell ha comenzado a retirar personal de sus empresas conjuntas con Gazprom de Rusia a medida que avanza con los planes para salir de las inversiones en respuesta a la guerra en Ucrania.

Decenas de empleados de Shell en asignaciones temporales en el proyecto de exportación de gas natural licuado Sakhalin-2 en Rusia fueron removidos durante el fin de semana para ser reubicados en otras oficinas, según personas con conocimiento del asunto. Es poco probable que las operaciones en la instalación se vean afectadas por la mudanza, dijeron las personas.

Shell está desmovilizando a sus empleados adscritos en empresas con Gazprom y Gazprom Neft en un proceso por etapas, según un comunicado de la compañía.

“Nuestro enfoque clave en este proceso es la seguridad de nuestra gente y operaciones y el cumplimiento de las leyes aplicables”, dijo un representante de Shell.


Algunos de los principales productores de energía del mundo, incluidos Shell y Exxon Mobil, se comprometieron a abandonar los proyectos rusos en un intento por reducir el daño a la reputación después de la ofensiva militar de Moscú en Ucrania.

Shell dijo a principios de este mes que el retiro resultará en $ 4 mil millones a $ 5 mil millones de deterioros.

Shell, con sede en Londres, ha aumentado sus esfuerzos para distanciarse de Moscú después de que la compañía fuera criticada a principios de marzo por comprar crudo ruso con un gran descuento.

Desde entonces, Shell dijo que no realizará nuevas compras de petróleo o gas ruso. El mayor de la energía también ha dejado inactivos los buques de GNL fletados de empresas rusas.



https://www.thenationalnews.com/business/energy/2022/04/20/shell-starts-withdrawing-staff-from-russia-as-part-of-exit-strategy/


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Abr 2022)

Blogger pro ruski Valery Kuleshov tocado y hundido en Kherson.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

Más chuches para los ucranianos.


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

también los van a desnazificar?


Russia advirtió #Finland y #Sweden sobre las consecuencias de unirse a #NATO . Así lo declaró la vocera del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores María #Zakharova .


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)

Los hospitales están llenos de orcos heridos, los cadáveres son transportados a Luhansk por camiones KamAZ - Gaidai


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

Piruletas "patrióticas" a la venta , piruletas de "Zuperman"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Piruletas "patrióticas" a la venta , piruletas de "Zuperman"



Tienen mas pinta de ser del Zorro.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

El Farruquito checheno:


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy va como el puto culo el foro @calopez


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Abr 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruskie abatido, localización sin especificar:





¿Alguien puede traducir el vídeo?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Chechenos se ponen tiktokers alajuakbar y esas cosas....hasta que reciben la respuesta. RIP.


----------



## lowfour (20 Abr 2022)

Parece que los Orcos o quien sea quiere tirar el foro. 

Esta noche o mañana voy a intentar tener un foro de backup en hdlgp.com 

Si nos chapan el foro podemos seguir ahí. No va a ser burbuja 2 o nada similar, simplemente para poder seguir comunicando si nos joden.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades de Noruega han decidido enviar #Ukraine unos 100 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Mistral.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

Mapitas actualizados con comentarios de una de las mejores cuentas OSINT de twitter.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos se ponen tiktokers alajuakbar y esas cosas....hasta que reciben la respuesta. RIP.



Tremendo documento.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## EGO (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos se ponen tiktokers alajuakbar y esas cosas....hasta que reciben la respuesta. RIP.



Los chechenos creen que en Ucrania pueden follacabrear como en Siria.

FAIL.

En Ucrania tienen profesionales de la guerra delante que no le perdonan ni una.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos se ponen tiktokers alajuakbar y esas cosas....hasta que reciben la respuesta. RIP.



Mira por donde, estos no me dan tanta pena como otros que hemos comentado.


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

Que papelón de Scholz , la dependencia alemana del gas ruso es critica para Alemania

Cronología de las muchas mentiras de @OlafScholz de https://twitter.com/OlafScholz :

1) A finales de febrero, la industria de defensa de Alemania envía a Scholz una larga lista de todas las armas disponibles.
2) Scholz no comparte la lista con Ucrania.
3) Scholz dice que ya no quedan armas en Alemania para dárselas a Ucrania.

1/7
4) La industria de defensa de Alemania filtra la lista al embajador de Ucrania.
5) Scholz dice que las armas de la lista no funcionan.
6) La industria de defensa lo niega y filtra la lista a la prensa.
7) Scholz afirma que los ucranianos no pueden dominar las armas en el tiempo disponible.

2/7
8) Los expertos en defensa alemanes le dicen a la prensa alemana que los ucranianos pueden dominar las armas en 2 o 3 semanas.
9) Scholz dice que la OTAN necesita las armas y que la OTAN debe aprobar su transferencia.
10) Los funcionarios de la OTAN y los generales alemanes lo niegan.

3/7
11) Scholz dice que ningún otro aliado de la OTAN/UE está entregando armas pesadas a Ucrania.
12) Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia, Polonia, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumania, Turquía, Italia, Finlandia, Dinamarca, Rumania, Países Bajos, etc. publican las listas de armas pesadas que entregan a Ucrania.

4/7
13) Bajo presión, Scholz anuncia 2.000 millones de euros para el ejército de Ucrania.
14) Los parlamentarios alemanes descubren que en realidad son solo 1.000 millones de euros, que no estarán disponibles hasta dentro de 2 o 3 meses, y luego Scholz puede vetar o retrasar indefinidamente cada artículo que Ucrania quiera comprar.

5/7
15) Estados Unidos, Francia, Polonia, Rumania, Japón, Reino Unido e Italia, además de los jefes de la UE y la OTAN, pasan una tarde tratando de convencer a Scholz de que tenga sentido común.
16) Scholz hace una declaración y dice que Ucrania puede tener los 1.000 millones de euros ahora y pedir lo que quiera de la lista.

6/7
17) El embajador de Ucrania dice que Scholz eliminó todos los artículos que Ucrania realmente quiere de la lista antes de dárselos a Ucrania y lo que queda en la lista es solo una fracción de los 1.000 millones de euros.

Scholz no es incompetente ni mendaz... solo trabaja para los rusos.









Thread by @noclador on Thread Reader App


@noclador: Timeline of 's @OlafScholz's many lies: 1) At the end of February Germany's defense industry sends Scholz a long list of all available weapons. 2) Scholz doesn't share the list with Ukraine. 3) Scholz s...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (20 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que papelón de Scholz , la dependencia alemana del gas ruso es critica para Alemania
> 
> Cronología de las muchas mentiras de @OlafScholz de https://twitter.com/OlafScholz :
> 
> ...



Está claro que Alemania quiere volver a perder una guerra, es lo que les va.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> trump llamo genocida a putin hace una semana
> 
> trump canto las 40 a los alemanes por nordstream como jamas lo ha hecho otro presidente
> 
> ...



Y Trump le dijo a todo el NATO/OTAN que pongan el puto presupuesto de defensa al 2% de PIB de una vez, es que hace falta otra guerra en Europa para que tengamos la capacidad de defendernos? En cualquier caso Trump tenía razón.


----------



## lowfour (20 Abr 2022)

Källor: Putins krig ifrågasätts i Kreml | SvD


Ifrågasättandet i Kremls innersta maktkretsar av Rysslands krig i Ukraina ökar i tysthet. Men president Vladimir Putin visar inga tecken på att mjukna, enligt anonyma uppgifter från källor nära Kreml.




www.svd.se





*Sources: Putin's war questioned in Kremlin*

Questioning in the Kremlin's innermost circles of power about Russia's war in Ukraine is growing in silence. But President Vladimir Putin shows no signs of softening, according to anonymous sources from sources close to the Kremlin.


*There is a smaller but growing crowd in government circles and business leaders in state-owned companies who are quietly questioning the war, according to the ten people with whom the media company Bloomberg spoke*. They fear that the invasion was a *catastrophic mistake that could throw Russia decades back in time*: isolated, with a shrinking economy and in the absence of influence in the international arena.

*Some also share the US intelligence service's concern that Putin could use nuclear weapons on a limited scale.*

The *critics were surprised by the speed and breadth of the sanctions*, which froze half of the Russian central bank's $ 640 billion foreign reserves and forced foreign companies in the country to close. *Senior officials are said to have tried to explain to Putin how devastating the consequences will be, but Putin has dismissed warnings that the Russian economy will adapt, according to sources*.

*Most of the elite in the Kremlin still support the president's narrative and the view that a war with the West is inevitable. The war also has support among ordinary Russians after the first shock subsided, according to sources.*

Critics still see no sign that Putin is prepared to end the war because of Russia's losses, or make the concessions needed to bring about a ceasefire.

Putin is determined to continue the war, even though he has been forced to scale down the goal of a rapid takeover of large parts of Ukraine to take Donbass to the east, according to sources.

*At the same time, the president is said to be increasingly alone when it comes to making decisions.

The decision to invade was made by a few people, including Putin, Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, Chief of Staff Valery Gerasimov, and Security Council Chief Nikolai Patrushev, according to two Bloomberg sources. A few weeks later, Putin's inner circle of advisers has shrunk further to consist of only a few hard-line confidants, sources say.*

Within the Federal Security Service FSB, frustration is growing over the failure of the invasion, according to Andrei Soldatov, an expert on Russian security services.

*The only high-ranking official in the Kremlin's power center who has so far publicly broken the silence is Russian climate envoy Anatoly Chubais, who stepped down and left the country in protest of the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Others who tried to resign, such as central bank governor Elvira Nabiullina, have been ordered to stay in office, sources say.*

Among *oligarchs* who have seen their yachts, properties and other property seized, *a few have criticized the war. Among them is Oleg Deripaska, co-owner of the aluminum plant Kubal in Sundsvall, who in March called the war an "insanity" that can "last for years".*

Billionaire Roman Abramovich, former owner of FC Chelsea, in turn had to take Putin out of the delusion that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky would quickly flee the country, Bloomberg sources say.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Está claro que Alemania quiere volver a perder una guerra, es lo que les va.



Scholtz es del SPD. El mismo partido que presidio Schroeder. El SPD debe de estar comido hasta los cimientos por sobornos rusos y acojonados por toda la informacion sensible sobre ellos en manos del FSB. Os podeis apostar un Currywurst.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las autoridades de Noruega han decidido enviar #Ukraine unos 100 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Mistral.



100 Sistemas pueden hacer mucho daño ya que son recargables , falta saber cuantos misiles les envían .

En cuanto a los switchblade que USA envía ,viendo los listados no me queda claro si envían 300 o son el modelo 300 ( el 600 es más potente tiene más alcance y puede incorporar una ojiva antitanque)


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Scholtz es del SPD. El mismo partido que presidio Schroeder. El SPD debe de estar comido hasta los cimientos por sobornos rusos y acojonados por toda la informacion sensible sobre ellos en manos del FSB. Os podeis apostar un Currywurst.



Y luego está el tema del gas ruso.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Abr 2022)

Assange a USA.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Parece que el francotirador está a la izquierda de las imágenes y donde están los tiktokeros es un cruce , el de los zapatos rojos se adelanta para recoger un arma del suelo y entra en la línea de fuego del francotirador, le dispara y alcanza , luego retrocede unos pasos donde están los otros y cae , ahí ya no está en la lineal de fuego del francotirador por eso no se esconden.



Parece que suena un rifle en modo automático. Si hubiera un francotirador no se la jugaba para coger una cosa del suelo. No se esperaba a esa distancia que le dispararan con algo tan poco preciso como un AK en full-auto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Källor: Putins krig ifrågasätts i Kreml | SvD
> 
> 
> Ifrågasättandet i Kremls innersta maktkretsar av Rysslands krig i Ukraina ökar i tysthet. Men president Vladimir Putin visar inga tecken på att mjukna, enligt anonyma uppgifter från källor nära Kreml.
> ...



Y luego descubres que el general al mando es en realidad un ingeniero civil...
Ey pero que mejor que una guerra contra el resto de Europa..ya les cuesta contra Ucrania. Ni hablemos de lo que harían los polacos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Y luego está el tema del gas ruso.



Aqui hay bastante consenso con el envio de armas a Ucrania. Es basicamente una decision politica. Y al politico que decide parece que lo tienen cojido por los webos.


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Y Trump le dijo a todo el NATO/OTAN que pongan el puto presupuesto de defensa al 2% de PIB de una vez, es que hace falta otra guerra en Europa para que tengamos la capacidad de defendernos? En cualquier caso Trump tenía razón.



Trump fue un visionario, denunciando no sólo eso si no la dependencia europea del gas ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

Lobos Esteparios ZELENSKY PULP REMIX









*A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*

VIDEO CON SUBS EN ESPAÑOL ZELENSKY A LO SCARFACE PACO 0:32

MARE MIA ZELENSKY 
COMO VAS !!!  VAS COMO QUIERES 

EL POLITICO ACTOR QUE MAS HA HECHO EN FAVOR DEL CONSUMOD DE FARLOPAINAS
Forwarded from   (Escobita)
Anoche, Zelensky, empapado en cocaína no aguantó y salió victorioso en vivo tomándose por gallo en su oficina, le dijo a sus alucinaciones que los vencería a todos.

El video se eliminó rápidamente, pero internet lo recuerda todo.

2.0K views01:43
​


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No solo son discos duros y portátiles..
> 
> La #Japanese Toshiba Corporation está suspendiendo la aceptación de nuevos pedidos e inversiones en #Russia , según el sitio web de la empresa. Además, la empresa donará 100 millones de yenes para ayuda humanitaria a las personas #Ukrainian .
> 
> ...



Las empresas niponas están muy relacionadas entre sí. Toshiba tiene semiconductores y si es una medida estatal eso afecta a todo lo que lleva semiconductores en entorno industrial, como los PLCs de Mitsubishi u Omron, que tienen sensores/transductores para automatización y todo el aparellaje eléctrico de electrónica de potencia y sus sistemas de servos. Si Schneider, ABB, Legrand, GE/Rockwell, Siemens, Carlo Gavazzi, etc.. hacen lo mismo (y seguramente ya lo han hecho) todo desarrollo y mantenimiento de la industria de bienes de equipo y la industria de maquinaria ha dejado de existir en Rusia. Sin esto no puedes producir en escala.

El globalismo trae la estandarización y la superespecialización. Un pez no puede decir "paso del agua", me las arreglo solo, y la industria moderna no puede prescindir de los sistemas de control (software, CPUs, RISCs, ASICs) y el aparellaje eléctrico avanzado sumado a los componentes mecánicos especializados (rodamientos, neumática, hidráulica, sistemas de posicionamiento preciso, etc..) y todo está en manos de muy pocas empresas y los chinos se van andar con mucho cuidado a la hora de andar suministrando alternativas porque un boicott a China en bienes de equipo y semiconductores les haría mucho daño y si es un boicott en cuanto a producción transferida, es rejón de muerte de sectores enteros y millones de empleos.

Rusia pretende ser potencia planetaria sin haber alcanzado una buena autarquía y sin producción de armas que sea autónoma e insensible al embargo de los aliados de su enemigo.

Un país Dimitri haciendo el Dimitri, con aires de grandeza y músculo real ridículo.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Ninguna pena pues por su destino actual, quería imperialismo ruso y está gostando del mismo en una cárcel siberiana. Ojo con este tío y otros como él porque si algún día consiguieran tocar poder harían la misma clase de hijopvtadas que hace el actual Khan. Tal vez con más encanto, tal vez con más sonrisas, tal vez con más disimulo. Pero pvtadas al fin y al cabo.



Por eso la única solución es la neutralización más absoluta de LA HORDA, porque esta escoria no va a parar jamás


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las empresas niponas están muy relacionadas entre sí. Toshiba tiene semiconductores y si es una medida estatal eso afecta a todo lo que lleva semiconductores en entorno industrial, como los PLCs de Mitsubishi u Omron, que tienen sensores/transductores para automatización y todo el aparellaje eléctrico de electrónica de potencia y sus sistemas de servos. Si Schneider, ABB, Legrand, GE/Rockwell, Siemens, Carlo Gavazzi, etc.. hacen lo mismo (y seguramente ya lo han hecho) todo desarrollo y mantenimiento de la industria de bienes de equipo y la industria de maquinaria ha dejado de existir en Rusia. Sin esto no puedes producir en escala.
> 
> El globalismo trae la estandarización y la superespecialización. Un pez no puede decir "paso del agua", me las arreglo solo, y la industria moderna no puede prescindir de los sistemas de control (software, CPUs, RISCs, ASICs) y el aparellaje eléctrico avanzado sumado a los componentes mecánicos especializados (rodamientos, neumática, hidráulica, sistemas de posicionamiento preciso, etc..) y todo está en manos de muy pocas empresas y los chinos se van andar con mucho cuidado a la hora de andar suministrando alternativas porque un boicott a China en bienes de equipo y semiconductores les haría mucho daño y si es un boicott en cuanto a producción transferida, es rejón de muerte de sectores enteros y millones de empleos.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando confundes tu poder militar con el poder economico/ industrial.

No han medido bien el desequilibrio ni las consecuencias y mira que conocen de cerca lis casos venezolano y cubano.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Källor: Putins krig ifrågasätts i Kreml | SvD
> 
> 
> Ifrågasättandet i Kremls innersta maktkretsar av Rysslands krig i Ukraina ökar i tysthet. Men president Vladimir Putin visar inga tecken på att mjukna, enligt anonyma uppgifter från källor nära Kreml.
> ...



aberronchate en the Sweden forest tienes el enemigo a las puertas creeme


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Piruletas "patrióticas" a la venta , piruletas de "Zuperman"



"Zote", "Zurullo", "Zopenco"...


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos se ponen tiktokers alajuakbar y esas cosas....hasta que reciben la respuesta. RIP.



Puede que le haya estallado el bazooka. Lo digo por el timing. Un soldado con ese equipo debe apuntar rápido y disparar, no puede estar apuntando mucho tiempo o le cazan y hay un tipo en cuclillas con ese arma apuntando.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y luego descubres que el general al mando es en realidad un ingeniero civil...
> Ey pero que mejor que una guerra contra el resto de Europa..ya les cuesta contra Ucrania. Ni hablemos de lo que harían los polacos



Polonia arrasaría Moscú en 3 meses si no fuera porque LA HORDA tiene pepinos, aunque esto último cada vez es más dudoso


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Puede que le haya estallado el bazooka. Lo digo por el timing. Un soldado con ese equipo debe apuntar rápido y disparar, no puede estar apuntando mucho tiempo o le cazan y hay un tipo en cuclillas con ese arma apuntando.



Ya, pero un gilipollas esta disparando la ametralladora antes a pelo, sobre el del lanzagranadas. Han hecho un 2x1. Le tiraban al de la, ametralladora y le han dado a los 2


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Cada vez que Rusia amenaza con pagar en Rublos, calopez les corta el canal de propaganda. Espero que lleguen a un acuerdo pronto que no hay quien lea nada en este foro.


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que los Orcos o quien sea quiere tirar el foro.
> 
> Esta noche o mañana voy a intentar tener un foro de backup en hdlgp.com
> 
> Si nos chapan el foro podemos seguir ahí. No va a ser burbuja 2 o nada similar, simplemente para poder seguir comunicando si nos joden.



deben de estar haciendo cambios (a saber con qué intenciones), no me parece un ataque, pero qué sé yo??

cuando tengas eso listo nos avisas que vamos!


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

El equipamiento ruso de esta nueva ofensiva. Casco de acero y fusil de antes de la perestroika.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Blogger pro ruski Valery Kuleshov tocado y hundido en Kherson.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Unclear circumstances? Lo han matado por colaboracionista.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Unclear circumstances? Lo han matado por colaboracionista.



Mode chincheta on:

Han sido los rusos para echarle la culpa a los ucranianos.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Es un suicidio. Lo del cristal es por los rebotes de la bala. 
Os tragásteis la bala mágica en el asesinato de JFK, hacedme el esfuerzo de creeros éste.


----------



## djvan (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> "Zote", "Zurullo", "Zopenco"...



Z de zurraspo… que es lo que ese pacoejercito de alimañas


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es un suicidio. Lo del cristal es por los rebotes de la bala.
> Os tragásteis la bala mágica en el asesinato de JFK, hacedme el esfuerzo de creeros éste.



y eso que se puso la capucha para protegerse:



Spoiler: Contenido sensible


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

"En Kherson, personas no identificadas dispararon contra el bloguero prorruso Valery Kuleszov.
Manejó un blog donde habló sobre cómo Kherson vive bajo el "cuidado" de Rusia."



Hay que ser borrego y temerario para decir eso. Cualquier familia de Jerson con muertos en la guerra puede interpretarlo como una burla a sus esfuerzos por conservar la identidad ucraniana de su ciudad.


----------



## elena francis (20 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Precisamente ayer o antes de ayer una putina del foro cometió ese mismo error, así que sí: lo más probable es que el error de César Vidal se debe a haber leído algo del MI6 en una fuente prorrusa.



No me he enterado yo de esa equivocación del gordinflas analfabeto de César Vidal. Ponerla otra vez para que pueda insultarlo porfa...


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No me he enterado yo de esa equivocación del gordinflas analfabeto de César Vidal. Ponerla otra vez para que pueda insultarlo porfa...



Escribió "MI16" en lugar de "MI6" que como ya dije antes se lo vi escrito también a una putina en este hilo (creo), así que tanto Cesar Vidal como la putina forero puede que lo leyeran de la misma fuente o fuentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

No le ha dado ni al edificio



Cui Bono dijo:


> Parece que suena un rifle en modo automático. Si hubiera un francotirador no se la jugaba para coger una cosa del suelo. No se esperaba a esa distancia que le dispararan con algo tan poco preciso como un AK en full-auto.


----------



## ELVR (20 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Escribió "MI16" en lugar de "MI6" que como ya dije antes se lo vi escrito también a una putina en este hilo (creo), así que tanto Cesar Vidal como la putina forero puede que lo leyeran de la misma fuente o fuentes.



He descubierto al culpable: la malvada industria automovilística francesa.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que los Orcos o quien sea quiere tirar el foro.
> 
> Esta noche o mañana voy a intentar tener un foro de backup en hdlgp.com
> 
> Si nos chapan el foro podemos seguir ahí. No va a ser burbuja 2 o nada similar, simplemente para poder seguir comunicando si nos joden.





Jojojo no vendrá de Vilnius el ataque informático, lol ?


----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Puede que le haya estallado el bazooka. Lo digo por el timing. Un soldado con ese equipo debe apuntar rápido y disparar, no puede estar apuntando mucho tiempo o le cazan y hay un tipo en cuclillas con ese arma apuntando.



Siempre allahuakbaraba


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

Nueva mentira 
@OlafScholz
: Alemania no puede entregar tanques Leopard 1A5 a Ucrania, porque no existen municiones de 105 × 617 mm R para sus armas. Países que actualmente producen munición R de 105 × 617 mm


----------



## lowfour (20 Abr 2022)

Para que quede clarinete que Trump y su entorno de tarados Qanon ha recibido pasta rusa... solo hay que mirar este post de agit-prop trumpista anti-ucro.






Coronel MacGregor: "A Ucrania le quedan entre 40 y 60.000 soldados, y la gran mentira pronto saldrá a la luz; en ese momento EE.UU. podría enloquecer"


Edito, 26 de agosto de 2022: Encima se da aires, el muy gilipollas (@Giles Amaury). Les han fulminado el ejército profesional y con los que han quedado dirigen los soldados de leva que van metiendo, los cuales me merecen el mayor de los respetos, porque hay que echarle mucho valor para ir a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elena francis (20 Abr 2022)

Parece que los rusos no avanzan, ¿o son impresiones mías muy sesgadas?


----------



## lowfour (20 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Me han dicho que 1945 está de moda en Rusia.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Escribió "MI16" en lugar de "MI6" que como ya dije antes se lo vi escrito también a una putina en este hilo (creo), así que tanto Cesar Vidal como la putina forero puede que lo leyeran de la misma fuente o fuentes.



Lo escribió batallas. El que enseña fotos de los engrudos que cocina.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Parece que los rusos no avanzan, ¿o son impresiones mías muy sesgadas?



Sobre el mapa, no hay avances significativos rusos aún. Aunque tampoco sabemos el estado de las fuerzas ucras. A ver que actualizan mañana los de ISW o Jomini of the west que son los que dan los datos más precisos del estado de cada frente.

El último de ISW es del 19 de abril y la frase_ "without any significant territorial changes"_ es bastante recurrente.





__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian and Ukrainian officials announced that the next phase of the Russian invasion of Ukraine began on April 19. Russian forces conducted intensive artillery and air bombardments of many areas along the front line from around Izyum to Mykolaiv but




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Parece que los rusos no avanzan, ¿o son impresiones mías muy sesgadas?



En los 3 días que llevan de ofensiva les había dado tiempo a hacer cientos de Kms, así que hubiéramos visto tanques rusos en Dnipro abrazarse con otros tanquistas rusos.


Todo lo que hemos visto son rusos calcinados y tanques alcanzados por la **cada vez más extrañamente** precisión de la artillería ucra.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Mucha arena hay en Ucrania aparey


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Una vez derrotado el batallón Azov y gran parte de los mercenarios occidentales, el ejército ucraniano comienzas a colapsar.

Se aproxima el punto de inflexión. O internacionalización del conflicto o Rusia recuperará Ucrania en su mayor parte.


----------



## Chaini (20 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría saber que clase de armamento/munición utilizaron los rusos con Azovstal. Los de Azov salen de la aceria y atacan cuando quieren yo flipo





*Desmilitarizacion del ocupante en condiciones de combate urbano cerrado. Un soldado de la brigada de guardias alineo el BMP del enemigo con la tripulación cerca de un disparo de un RPG*


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una vez derrotado el batallón Azov y gran parte de los mercenarios occidentales, el ejército ucraniano comienzas a colapsar.
> 
> Se aproxima el punto de inflexión. O internacionalización del conflicto o Rusia recuperará Ucrania en su mayor parte.



Festival del humor!!!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

La maquinaria de guerra rusa siempre ha funcionado así, lenta, probablemente de forma ineficaz, pero actuando como un rodillo pesado al fin y al cabo, sin prisa pero sin pausa...

Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, poco pueden hacer frente a la artillería masiva rusa más allá de subir la moral de Ejército Ucraniano protegido bajo su propia población, para que continúen retrasando el avance ruso.

Los mejor pagados y los más fanatizados ya han dado su vida por la causa, a partir de ahora se irá sucediendo los colapsos de las diferentes unidades operativas a no ser como digo, que surja una internacionalización real del conflicto o que Rusia recupere a todos los efectos la mayor parte de Ucrania.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La maquinaria de guerra rusa siempre ha funcionado así, lenta, probablemente de forma ineficaz, pero actuando como un rodillo pesado al fin y al cabo, sin prisa pero sin pausa...
> 
> Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, poco pueden hacer frente a la artillería masiva rusa más allá de subir la moral de Ejército Ucraniano protegido bajo su propia población, para que continúen reretrasando el avance ruso.
> 
> Los mejor pagados y los más fanatizados ya han dado su vida por la causa, a partir de ahora se irá sucediendo los colapsos de las diferentes unidades operativas a no ser como digo, que surja una internacionalización real del conflicto o que Rusia recupere a todos los efectos la mayor parte de Ucrania.



Unicornios dice jajajajsja.

Pues bien que corrían los ruskys en todo el norte para que no les clavara el cuerno el unicornio.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La maquinaria de guerra rusa siempre ha funcionado así, lenta, probablemente de forma ineficaz, pero actuando como un rodillo pesado al fin y al cabo, sin prisa pero sin pausa......



Eso vale cuando la diferencia en el numero de tropas o en el numero de artefactos militares es grande.
Eso en Ucrania no es asi: no hay gran diferencia en el numero tropas y cada vez menos diferencia en el numero de "artefactos militares"
La doctrina del rodillo lento, puede no dar resultado en una Ucrania apoyada por occidente.


----------



## cienaga (20 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sobre el mapa, no hay avances significativos rusos aún. Aunque tampoco sabemos el estado de las fuerzas ucras. A ver que actualizan mañana los de ISW o Jomini of the west que son los que dan los datos más precisos del estado de cada frente.
> 
> El último de ISW es del 19 de abril y la frase_ "without any significant territorial changes"_ es bastante recurrente.
> 
> ...



ese es el problema de este hilo que solo se da informacion parcial y siempre victorias de ucrania frente a rusia, pero ni un sola baja ucraniana o rara vez
se ve mucho video de vete tu a saber cuando fue grabado, mucho vehiculo que en el mejor de los casos llevan entre 8 y 20 dias fuera de servicio

cuando en un conflicto te mientes a ti mismo es que las sutuacion es peor de lo esta
claro que tampoco te puedes fiar de los videos rusos que siempre salen pegando tiros a gente imaginaria


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Tres C17 en fila. Los usanos mandan cosa gorda


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tres C17 en fila. Los usanos mandan cosa gorda



Espero que sea artilleria de 155 mm con operadores ucranianos ya entrenados.


----------



## tucco (20 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> ese es el problema de este hilo que solo se da informacion parcial y siempre victorias de ucrania frente a rusia, pero ni un sola baja ucraniana o rara vez
> se ve mucho video de vete tu a saber cuando fue grabado, mucho vehiculo que en el mejor de los casos llevan entre 8 y 20 dias fuera de servicio
> 
> cuando en un conflicto te mientes a ti mismo es que las sutuacion es peor de lo esta
> claro que tampoco te puedes fiar de los videos rusos que siempre salen pegando tiros a gente imaginaria



Que yo sepa, este hilo se abrió cuando la invasión parecía imparable, y los rusos habían alcanzado su máxima penetración. Lo que sucede es que, de entonces a ahora han perdido todo el norte y se han estancado en el resto, dejándose miles de muertos, vehículos destrozados o abandonados y barcos hundidos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Unicornios dice jajajajsja.
> 
> Pues bien que corrían los ruskys en todo el norte para que no les clavara el cuerno el unicornio.



Maniobra para estabilizar las fronteras de Bielorrusia y amontonar tropas ucranianas en Kiev, ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia. Dicha operación incluia la implementación de varias bases en territorio Ucraniano, pero Rusia se adelantó a tal realidad.

Obviamente no lo van a contar en el Telediario, pero la operación rusa en conjunto es de mucho mayor calibre del relatado. Nunca dejaron de controlar el mapa de batalla de hecho.

Se habla mucho sobre las pérdidas rusas, pero apenas existe información sobre las ucranianas incluyendo mercenarios occidentales y operativos OTAN encubiertos. Probablemte nunca lo sabremos, no obstante.

Rusia ha preparado su economía para una situación de conflicto de grandes dimensiones mantenido en el tiempo. Es evidente que no preveían el tan repetido " Paseo militar" tan cacareado por los medios occidentales. De hecho el rublo ha recuperado su valor anterior al inicio de conflicto, mientras el Euro ha caído un 20%.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> ese es el problema de este hilo que solo se da informacion parcial y siempre victorias de ucrania frente a rusia, pero ni un sola baja ucraniana o rara vez
> se ve mucho video de vete tu a saber cuando fue grabado, mucho vehiculo que en el mejor de los casos llevan entre 8 y 20 dias fuera de servicio
> 
> cuando en un conflicto te mientes a ti mismo es que las sutuacion es peor de lo esta
> claro que tampoco te puedes fiar de los videos rusos que siempre salen pegando tiros a gente imaginaria



Para contestar esa tontería te hubieses ahorrado la cita. Este hilo en particular es de largo el que más esta acertando sobre al guerra. ¿O ya no se acuerda nadie del cerco de Kiev? ¿O que a esto le quedaban dos semanas (dicho a principio de Marzo por el ratoncito Mickey)? 

Si queire leer mentiras, vayase al blog de Zurullov o al hilo de la chincheta.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Maniobra para estabilizar las fronteras de Bielorusia y amontonar tropas ucranianas en Kiev, ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia. Dicha operación incluia la implementación de varias bases en territorio Ucraniano, pero Rusia se adelantó a tal realidad.
> 
> Obviamente no lo van a contar en el Telediario, pero la operación rusa en conjunto es de mucho mayor calibre del relatado. Nunca dejaron de controlar el mapa de batalla de hecho.
> 
> ...



Menudo flipado estas hecho. Fijar tropas en Kiev dice el andová. Dentro de dos meses hablamos.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Que yo sepa, este hilo se abrió cuando la invasión parecía imparable, y los rusos habían alcanzado su máxima penetración. Lo que sucede es que, de entonces a ahora han perdido todo el norte y se han estancado en el resto, dejándose miles de muertos, vehículos destrozados o abandonados y barcos hundidos.



Yo al menos, doy la fuerza aérea y la marina ucra por destruidas. Las fuerzas acorazadas, en una buena parte, abandonadas. Mariupol está perdida, es solo cuestión de tiempo. Me parece tonto poner imágenes de cómo los rusos disparan en Mariupol porque eso ya lo sabemos. Sí me parece más interesante poner imágenes de ucras aún disparando en Mariupol, como indicación de que aún resisten.

Ucrania se sustenta sobre infantería muy motivada y las armas que recibe de la OTAN.

Y desde luego yo no soy neutral, quiero que ganen los ucras y que masacren a los rusos. Cuanto más del ejército ruso lapiden, mejor.


----------



## Chaini (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy a las 15.12 hora de Moscu en el cosmodromo de prueba estatal de plesestk en la region bla bla se lanzo con éxito un misil balistico intercontinental de base fija Sarmat desde un lanzador de Silo
El nuevo misil es capaz de alcanzar objetivos de largas distancias utilizando una variedad de rutas de vuelo 
El misil Sarmat tiene características únicas que le permiten superar de manera confiable cualquier sistema de anti misiles existentes y futuros 

y bla bla


----------



## cienaga (20 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para contestar esa tontería te hubieses ahorrado la cita. Este hilo en particular es de largo el que más esta acertando sobre al guerra. ¿O ya no se acuerda nadie del cerco de Kiev? ¿O que a esto le quedaban dos semanas (dicho a principio de Marzo por el ratoncito Mickey)?
> 
> Si queire leer mentiras, vayase al blog de Zurullov o al hilo de la chincheta.



ya estamos con lo de siempre
para los follazelensky ucronazis soy folla putin
y para follaputin soy un pronazi follaotan

no te voy a explicar lo que puse y sigo poniendo, usa el buscador o suda de mi

te lo dire bien claro que aqui se pone es informacion parcial e informacion desactualizada 

PD para responder a una tonteria tambien te podrias haber ahorrado la cita que tambien es una tonteria


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Eso vale cuando la diferencia en el numero de tropas o en el numero de artefactos militares es grande.
> Eso en Ucrania no es asi: no hay gran diferencia en el numero tropas y cada vez menos diferencia en el numero de "artefactos militares"
> La doctrina del rodillo lento, puede no dar resultado en una Ucrania apoyada por occidente.



Ucrania carece de capacidad aerea, por lo que debe esconder sus efectivos y elementos de combate en las ciudades. No es comparable la capacidad de maniobra rusa a la ucraniana y eso que les salva la utilización de su población como escudos humanos, de no ser asi, la progresión del campo de batalla hubiera sido muy diferente.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Maniobra para estabilizar las fronteras de Bielorrusia y amontonar tropas ucranianas en Kiev, ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia. Dicha operación incluia la implementación de varias bases en territorio Ucraniano, pero Rusia se adelantó a tal realidad.
> 
> Obviamente no lo van a contar en el Telediario, pero la operación rusa en conjunto es de mucho mayor calibre del relatado. Nunca dejaron de controlar el mapa de batalla de hecho.
> 
> ...



Y la bolsa de Moscú? Que tal va? 

Por cierto, lo del euro totalmente falso


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Como no soy neutral, sino que voy con los buenos, me alegro de esto:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Menudo flipado estas hecho. Fijar tropas en Kiev dice el andová. Dentro de dos meses hablamos.



La realidad es que Ucrania metió un grueso importante de sus tropas en Kiev al tiempo que las embajadas se vieron obligadas a retirarse al oeste. 

Ucrania fija excesivas tropas en sus ciudades por una obvia cuestión de inferioridad, esto es normal, como también lo es que Rusia actúe en consecuencia.


----------



## pep007 (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> "Zote", "Zurullo", "Zopenco"...



Hombre, si vas a insultar, insulta de verdad, pon "Zp"


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hoy a las 15.12 hora de Moscu en el cosmodromo de prueba estatal de plesestk en la region bla bla se lanzo con éxito un misil balistico intercontinental de base fija Sarmat desde un lanzador de Silo
> El nuevo misil es capaz de alcanzar objetivos de largas distancias utilizando una variedad de rutas de vuelo
> El misil Sarmat tiene características únicas que le permiten superar de manera confiable cualquier sistema de anti misiles existentes y futuros
> 
> y bla bla



Como el moskva. El mata portaaviones lo llamaban, y ahora el submariner


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Pues sí eran cañones:


----------



## cienaga (20 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Que yo sepa, este hilo se abrió cuando la invasión parecía imparable, y los rusos habían alcanzado su máxima penetración. Lo que sucede es que, de entonces a ahora han perdido todo el norte y se han estancado en el resto, dejándose miles de muertos, vehículos destrozados o abandonados y barcos hundidos.



tu personalmente sabes si esos soldados eran combatientes o eran preparadores de intendencia y logistica
o por otra parte sabes al 100% la estrategia rusa de avanzar rapido, desde muchos frentes para dispersar las tropas del defensor

no se para mi ha muchas mas incognitas que verdades


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Y la bolsa de Moscú? Que tal va?
> 
> Por cierto, lo del euro totalmente falso



Si por eso te estás comiendo una inflación desbocada, porque es falso. Ha pasado de comidas a 1,20 a 1,08 mientras el USD/RUB cotiza a 73, mejor incluso que antes de la pandemia. 

En cualquier caso la ostia guapa viene para el invierno que viene. Así que preparaos para impacto....


----------



## Chaini (20 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Como el moskva. El mata portaaviones lo llamaban, y ahora el submariner



A mi me parece que Putin no se sabia la lección y leia el telepronter, al final solo dice generalidades.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Los usanos dicen que los ucras resisten:


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La realidad es que Ucrania metió un grueso importante de sus tropas en Kiev al tiempo que las embajadas se vieron obligadas a retirarse al oeste.
> 
> Ucrania fija excesivas tropas en sus ciudades por una obvia cuestión de inferioridad, esto es normal, como también lo es que Rusia actúe en consecuencia.



Mucho hablar de mercenarios occidentales.

De los mercenarios sirios y centroafricanos nada que decir?


----------



## El cogorzas (20 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Este hilo en particular es de largo el que más esta acertando sobre el desarrollo de la guerra. ¿O ya no se acuerda nadie del cerco de Kiev? ¿O que a esto le quedaban dos semanas (dicho a principio de Marzo por el ratoncito Mickey)?
> 
> Si queire leer mentiras, vayase al blog de Zurullov o al hilo de la chincheta.



Han sido varios los intentos de tumbarlo, reventarlo con tonterías para desviar la atención, replicarlo burdamente, etc etc. Nada funcionó. Día tras día tras día aquí se han comentado hechos fríos, verdades dolorosas, batacazos y aciertos. No ha habido lugar para armas supersonicas de última hora, victorias relámpago ni líderes mesiánicos. A veces con humor, a veces con mala hostia, a veces con alegría y a veces con tristeza. Viendo otros hilos clickbait repletos de exageraciones, hooliganismo, expectativas locas y teorías delirantes no cabe duda de que aquí se encuentra la mejor cobertura de la guerra. Sé de sobra que los proruskis entran bastante a husmear lo que se cuece, y no es para menos.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

Supongo que lo que está llegando es esa lista:


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

Rusia ocupa la posición nº 6 mundial en PIB PPA, que es la mejor medida para comparar países:






Anexo:Países por PIB (PPA) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Pos.PaísPIB PPA
(millones
de USD)*Mundo**155 835 402*​1​China30 177 926​2​Estados Unidos25 346 805​—​_Unión Europea_22 233 076​3​India11 745 260​4​Japón6 110 075​5​Alemania5 269 963​*6*​*Rusia**4 365 443*​7​Indonesia3 995 064​8​Reino Unido3 751 845​9​Brasil3 680 942​10​Francia3 677 579​


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

La fuerza aérea ucraniana crece. Parece que alguien ha donado a Kiev más MiG-29. – Galaxia Militar


Sorprendentemente, teniendo en cuenta las probabilidades en su contra, los aviadores ucranianos tienen hoy más cazas operables que a principios de abril, según el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos, John Kirby.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

EEUU ha asumido una cantidad ingente de población foránea, de lis cuales muchos ahora viven por la calle en tiendas de campaña o similar en Detroit y tal... 

El PIB de Rusia es en términos reales el 5 mayor del mundo, pues debe calcularse el nominal teniendo en cuenta los costos de producción. Su deuda es muy inferior a la de unos EEUU que sin el patrón petro-dolar quedaría fuera de juego, por ello ha involucrado a Europa en esta guerra tal y como lo hizo en la segunda Guerra Mundial.

Rusia no ha variado excesivamente su posición, para bien o para mal, es EEUU el que se está debilitando de forma importante con el peligro para Europa que esto supone.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues sí eran cañones:



Pues ahora quiero pensar que en alguno de los Globemaster va cargado con munición de 155 mm asistida de esa que hacen 45-55 Km con precisión.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si por eso te estás comiendo una inflación desbocada, porque es falso. Ha pasado de comidas a 1,20 a 1,08 mientras el USD/RUB cotiza a 73, mejor incluso que antes de la pandemia.
> 
> En cualquier caso la ostia guapa viene para el invierno que viene. Así que preparaos para impacto....



Rusia no puede permitirse una guerra en el plan actual hasta el invierno que viene.
Ni militarmente, cada vez el ejercito ucraniano estará mas familiarizado con el armamento occidental.
Ni economicamente.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Rusia no puede permitirse una guerra en el plan actual hasta el invierno que viene.
> Ni militarmente, cada vez el ejercito ucraniano estará mas familiarizado con el armamento occidental.
> Ni economicamente.



No me refiero al conflicto, que no es descartable que continúe. Me refiero a la situación energética derivada del conflicto con Rusia y sus consecuencias energéticas. El personal va a comprender el significado del concepto estanflaciónestanflación en profundidad. 

Europa ha estado muy torpe en la gestión de conflicto y muy débil frente a la injerencia USA sobre el viejo continente.


----------



## jjdoe (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Rusia ocupa la posición nº 6 mundial en PIB PPA, que es la mejor medida para comparar países:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)
> 
> ...



Tal vez tendrías que mirar el PIB per cápita.... Mejor ¿No?





Anexo:Países por PIB (PPA) per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pues ahora quiero pensar que en alguno de los Globemaster va cargado con munición de 155 mm asistida de esa que hacen 45-55 Km con precisión.



Siguele la pista a este a ver donde acaba

























Edito y añado otro Galaxy




Edito lo editado que hay otro más


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

jjdoe dijo:


> Tal vez tendrías que mirar el PIB per cápita.... Mejor ¿No?
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)_per_cápita



Si lo que se pretende es medir la capacidad de una economía para producir naves espaciales o ejércitos, el PIB per cápita no da una buena idea. Un país muy rico en per cápita como Luxemburgo no tiene el tamaño suficiente para enviar naves a la Luna, por poner un caso, mientras que Rusia lo puede hacer con una fracción mínima de su producción. O China o la India.

Lo que pretendía es reflejar el hecho de que el PIB nominal NO ES UNA BUENA MEDIDA de la capacidad productiva de un país a efectos de comparación con otros países, y que Rusia es de hecho la sexta economía del mundo en capacidad productiva (la que mide el PIB PPA, que no compara PIBs al tipo de cambio nominal, sino PIBs a dolares PPA, lo que tiene en cuenta los distintos niveles de precios).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

jjdoe dijo:


> Tal vez tendrías que mirar el PIB per cápita.... Mejor ¿No?
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)_per_cápita



No para lo que no ocupa. No tratamos la desigualdad sino la capacidad economica del Estado ruso para hacer la guerra.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si por eso te estás comiendo una inflación desbocada, porque es falso. Ha pasado de comidas a 1,20 a 1,08 mientras el USD/RUB cotiza a 73, mejor incluso que antes de la pandemia.
> 
> En cualquier caso la ostia guapa viene para el invierno que viene. Así que preparaos para impacto....



24 de febrero: euro dólar 1,1306
Hoy: 1,08

DONDE ESTÁ EL 20 % DE CAÍDA, MENTIROSILLO?


----------



## Ricardiano (20 Abr 2022)

Yo no soy de ignorar a nadie, y no me importa intercambiar opiniones incluso con gente que esté en mi antípodas hasta éticas. Pero lo único que pido es que por lo menos sean sus opiniones. Más o menos desarrolladas, pero suyas.
Si vamos a estar contestando las mismas tonterías que suelta la propaganda una y otra vez, los únicos que ganan son ellos. El hilo se vuelve infumable. Y los que no cobramos por postear, y no vivimos en una doritocueva, el tiempo no nos sobra.

Yo evitaría contestar a cosas del estilo:

- La finta de Kiev
- Nadie sabe cuales son los planes de putin, ergo siempre gana.
- El rublo se revaloriza, ej que Rusia ni se despeina con la sanciones
- El rodillo soviético ruso ya ha llegado
- Ucronazis, Azov, Nazis, muy nazis y mucho nazis
- Ajedrez, Jake mate, judo.
- Laboratorios químicos, bacteriológicos, nucleares o nucelares, covidianos.
- Las wunderwaffen rusas


Por la salud del hilo, y porque en la chincheta ya se tratan profusamente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Más de la mitad del presupuesto USA se va en bases fuera de su territorio nacional, infraestructuras sobredimensionadas, flotas multiples, comisionistas, mordidas, desarrollos no necesarios....

En cualquier comparar la URSS con Rusia no es efectivo pues no es lo mismo. Comprar sus magnitudes políticas con realidades económicas y geoestratégicas aderezado con la información que os brinda Telahinco y Antonia3 y el resultado es que no sois conscientes de la peligrosidad del momento actual ni de como los Europeos estamos asumiendo una situación nociva por defender intereses USA.


----------



## jjdoe (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Si lo que se pretende es medir la capacidad de una economía para producir naves espaciales o ejércitos, el PIB per cápita no da una buena idea. Un país muy rico en per cápita como Luxemburgo no tiene el tamaño suficiente para enviar naves a la Luna, por poner un caso, mientras que Rusia lo puede hacer con una fracción mínima de su producción. O China o la India.
> 
> Lo que pretendía es reflejar el hecho de que el PIB nominal NO ES UNA BUENA MEDIDA de la capacidad productiva de un país a efectos de comparación con otros países, y que Rusia es de hecho la sexta economía del mundo en capacidad productiva.



Ya, pero Rusia tiene que pagar muchos más gastos internos. Por poner un ejemplo de microeconomía. ¿Una familia con 7 hijos va a dedicar lo mismo a ocio que una familia con 1 hijo si las 2 familias tienen los mismos ingresos?¿Lo que está invirtiendo Rusia en esta guerra, y viendo su PIB per cápita, de donde lo va a recortar?


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si por eso te estás comiendo una inflación desbocada, porque es falso. Ha pasado de comidas a 1,20 a 1,08 mientras el USD/RUB cotiza a 73, mejor incluso que antes de la pandemia.
> 
> En cualquier caso la ostia guapa viene para el invierno que viene. Así que preparaos para impacto....



Hablando de inflación









La inflación en Rusia alcanza su nivel más alto desde principios de 2002


20 abr – La inflación anual




es.euronews.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> 24 de febrero: euro dólar 1,1306
> Hoy: 1,08
> 
> DONDE ESTÁ EL 20 % DE CAÍDA, MENTIROSILLO?



El conflicto es mucho anterior aunque no saliera por la tele. 

Si nos vamos a 2014 inició del mismo. Cuanto a perdido el Euro? 

Si nos vamos a las primeras tiranteces a nivel energético que fueron sobre el segundo trimestre 2021, cuanto ha perdido el Euro

No, si vais a pagar el diésel a 2,5 euros y aún vais a llevar razón....


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El conflicto es mucho anterior aunque no saliera por la tele.
> 
> Si nos vamos a 2014 inició del mismo. Cuanto a perdido el Euro?
> 
> ...



Ah espérate ahora nos tenemos que ir a donde tú digas a una guerra regional para justificar una bajada que tiene decenas de causas jajajajajajaja

En serio tú preocúpate de tu caída del PIB del 11% y tu inflación del 20%, que aquí seguimos de fiesta en fiesta


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Hablando de inflación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La inflación rusa es la mayor desde 2002.

La de Europa la mayor desde los años 70's y sin sanciones ni nada.

Pero eh? Si quieres llevar razón yo te la doy...


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Maniobra para estabilizar las fronteras de Bielorrusia y amontonar tropas ucranianas en Kiev, ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia. Dicha operación incluia la implementación de varias bases en territorio Ucraniano, pero Rusia se adelantó a tal realidad.
> 
> Obviamente no lo van a contar en el Telediario, pero la operación rusa en conjunto es de mucho mayor calibre del relatado. Nunca dejaron de controlar el mapa de batalla de hecho.
> 
> ...



Troll derected


----------



## Elsexy (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>





LurkerIII dijo:


> Comentario en reddit: el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo, y no tiene ni uniformes:



Adidas es muy popular en Rusia. 
En la guerra de Afganistán de los 80 puedes ver alguna foto de soldados con zapatillas Adidas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ah espérate ahora nos tenemos que ir a donde tú digas a una guerra regional para justificar una bajada que tiene decenas de causas jajajajajajaja
> 
> En serio tú preocúpate de tu caída del PIB del 11% y tu inflación del 20%, que aquí seguimos de fiesta en fiesta



Con un 170% de deuda sobre PIB? A la fiesta le queda dos meses, hasta que el BCE deje de comprar deuda. Y a la pesadilla otros dos, cuando los costes de financiación se incrementen para reducir la inflación... 

Te digo lo mismo que al anterior, si quieres llevar razón te la doy, pero ello no quita para que no estés correctamente informado...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Troll derected



Que es troll?

Informarse por fuentes diferentes a las de Telahinco o Antonia3?

Menudo enmelonamiento lleváis y lo peor es que continuais aplaudiendo a las 8 vuestra propia ruina....


----------



## podemita medio (20 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Escribió "MI16" en lugar de "MI6" que como ya dije antes se lo vi escrito también a una putina en este hilo (creo), así que tanto Cesar Vidal como la putina forero puede que lo leyeran de la misma fuente o fuentes.



Muy interesante lo que dice este evangélico sobre Cesar Vidal y Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

BOOOM


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Rusia ocupa la posición nº 6 mundial en PIB PPA, que es la mejor medida para comparar países:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)
> 
> ...




Es un índice tan de puta madre que hace que Nigeria o Egipto estén por delante de Suiza, Dinamarca o Noruega.


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no soy de ignorar a nadie, y no me importa intercambiar opiniones incluso con gente que esté en mi antípodas hasta éticas. Pero lo único que pido es que por lo menos sean sus opiniones. Más o menos desarrolladas, pero suyas.
> Si vamos a estar contestando las mismas tonterías que suelta la propaganda una y otra vez, los únicos que ganan son ellos. El hilo se vuelve infumable. Y los que no cobramos por postear, y no vivimos en una doritocueva, el tiempo no nos sobra.
> 
> Yo evitaría contestar a cosas del estilo:
> ...



Sobre los puntos que comentas, de forma breve:

- No se si fue una finta, pero el amagar con atacar Kiev, consiguió que los Rusos hoy tengan control del sur de ucrania.
- El rublo se ha revalorizado dos meses después de las sanciones de cuckcidente.
- No sé si rodillo o no, pero pregunta a cualquier ucraniano del este o del sur como han dejado su pueblo los rusos.
- Que hay declarados nazis en las filas ukras, no es ningún secreto. El tema es que tampoco son mayoría como dicen algunos.
- Hay documentos que demuestran laboratorios usanos y alemanes en territorio ucraniano. Laboratorios biológicos para más señas.

Me da que el que tiene un desequilibrio claro en cuanto a comparación de propagandas es ustec.


----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



jajajajajajaja. me sigo riendo, el sucnormal dispara a la pared y la bala le pega de rebote.

el de zapatitos rojos es el mismo kadirovita que le gustaba salir siempre disparando al tuntun y enemigo declarado de las farolas.





keylargof dijo:


> Se ha estado comentando hoy en teles usanas y british. Van a mandarles artillería de mayor rango que la orca, por lo que o sacan los aviones o kliber guiados o están listos. Pero si sacan avioncitos los van a masacrar con el material antiaéreo que ya hay allí. Y kliber les quedan 3.
> 
> Están bien jodidos los repugnantes orcos.



según leí, los rusos están usando sus baterías costeras para disparar a tierra.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Dura pelea la de este soldado. Será ruso, no?



los follacabras siempre disparando al aire, se les olvida que las balas bajan por gravedad.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Abr 2022)

300 putas toneladas de amor llegando Rzeszow


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> - No se si fue una finta, pero el amagar con atacar Kiev, consiguió que los Rusos hoy tengan control del sur de ucrania.



Absolutamente increíble que aún sigas con lo mismo. Tiene su _mérito_.
Te ganas el sueldo, te lo digo yo.


----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Soldado ruso abatido con unas maquinas de afeitar robadas..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump siempre fue proputin y una pieza clave para el plan de batalla del mongol.

¿Por qué tú crees que lo quitaron del medio?

La elite sabe cosas que nosotros ni en sueños nos lo podemos imaginar. y esto no va de reptiles ni de túneles secretos con niños escondidos.


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

*Tata Steel deja de hacer negocios con Rusia*
Tata Steel dijo el miércoles que dejará de hacer negocios con Rusia en medio del conflicto en curso con Ucrania.

En un comunicado, un portavoz de la compañía dijo: "Tata Steel no tiene operaciones ni empleados en Rusia. Hemos tomado la decisión consciente de dejar de hacer negocios con Rusia".

Para garantizar la continuidad del negocio, todos los sitios de fabricación de acero de la compañía en India, el Reino Unido y los Países Bajos han obtenido suministros alternativos de materias primas para terminar con su dependencia de Rusia, dijo la compañía.

Tata Steel, con sede en India, obtuvo una cantidad limitada de carbón de Rusia para sus operaciones en todas las geografías. 









Tata Steel stops business with Russia


New Delhi: Tata Steel on Wednesday said it will stop doing business with Russia amid the ongoing conflict with Ukraine. In a statement, a company spokesperson said:




firstindia.co.in


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Absolutamente increíble que aún sigas con lo mismo. Tiene su _mérito_.
> Te ganas el sueldo, te lo digo yo.



Se equivocase o no el mando ruso, el tener a parte del ejército ucraniano apostado en Kiev, resultó positivo para avanzar en el sur. Y lo sabes.


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La maquinaria de guerra rusa siempre ha funcionado así, lenta, probablemente de forma ineficaz, pero actuando como un rodillo pesado al fin y al cabo, sin prisa pero sin pausa...



Si, en dos días llegan a Kiev, me han dicho.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Tata Steel deja de hacer negocios con Rusia*
> Tata Steel dijo el miércoles que dejará de hacer negocios con Rusia en medio del conflicto en curso con Ucrania.
> 
> En un comunicado, un portavoz de la compañía dijo: "Tata Steel no tiene operaciones ni empleados en Rusia. Hemos tomado la decisión consciente de dejar de hacer negocios con Rusia".
> ...



Imposipla, nos dijeron los prorrusos que se estaba formando una alianza Horda-India-China que se cagaba la perra para occidente.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.



Girkin lleva años criticando, normal por otra parte.


----------



## favelados (20 Abr 2022)

El otro día en un comentario de tt alguien decía sin aportar más fuentes que los rusos habían utilizado unidades formadas por reclutas del Dombas para que la artillería ucraniana revelara sus posiciones y atacarlas con la propia...

Parece que los rusos han encontrado la solución para externalizar la carne de cañón, hoy anuncian el reclutamiento obligatorio tb en la zona de Jerson



Buena parte de las bajas rusas en esta ofensiva pueden ser reclutas de la República títere...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Si, en dos días llegan a Kiev, me han dicho.



En dos días llegaron a Kiev, de hecho.

Qué pretendes, que volatilicen una ciudad llena de civiles?


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.



Él Igor Girkin este es un de los líderes separatistas del Donbas que cuando hacia el 24 de marzo empezó a criticar cómo se estaba llevando la guerra y a insinuar que así no se iba a poder ganar, Zhukov dije de él que no había que hacerle mucho caso porque era muy pesimista.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En dos días llegaron a Kiev, de hecho.



Sí, en los telediarios.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La maquinaria de guerra rusa siempre ha funcionado así, lenta, probablemente de forma ineficaz, pero actuando como un rodillo pesado al fin y al cabo, sin prisa pero sin pausa...
> 
> Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, poco pueden hacer frente a la artillería masiva rusa más allá de subir la moral de Ejército Ucraniano protegido bajo su propia población, para que continúen retrasando el avance ruso.
> 
> Los mejor pagados y los más fanatizados ya han dado su vida por la causa, a partir de ahora se irá sucediendo los colapsos de las diferentes unidades operativas a no ser como digo, que surja una internacionalización real del conflicto o que Rusia recupere a todos los efectos la mayor parte de Ucrania.



O me pones flechitas y colorines o no me creo ná. 

A ver, ¿Cuántos calderos de esos va a haber donde va a haber total aniquilización de las fuerzas enemigas? ¿Cuántos hovercrafts tiene el ejército orco para vencer al General Primavera y pasar por encima del barrizal?


----------



## Polietileno (20 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hoy a las 15.12 hora de Moscu en el cosmodromo de prueba estatal de plesestk en la region bla bla se lanzo con éxito un misil balistico intercontinental de base fija Sarmat desde un lanzador de Silo
> El nuevo misil es capaz de alcanzar objetivos de largas distancias utilizando una variedad de rutas de vuelo
> El misil Sarmat tiene características únicas que le permiten superar de manera confiable cualquier sistema de anti misiles existentes y futuros
> 
> y bla bla



Que no pongan mucho video que igual ha caido a 6000metros contando los de subida y bajada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*Fulford says satanists are going to do a ritual magic against Putin. i cant speak for anyone else but im calling dread armies of God against them in Christ. *


* vernon nielsen * @VernonNielsen
41 minutes ago




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

Dolores Delgado, operada de urgencia para extirparle un quiste en la columna vertebral


Tras la intervención, la fiscala general del Estado tendrá que guardar reposo absoluto por lo que su agenda se verá alterada en las próximas semanas



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sobre los puntos que comentas, de forma breve:
> 
> - No se si fue una finta, pero el amagar con atacar Kiev, consiguió que los Rusos hoy tengan control del sur de ucrania.
> - El rublo se ha revalorizado dos meses después de las sanciones de cuckcidente.
> ...



1. Fue un fiasco monumental, no se que parte no se entiende, con tan pocos efectivos y los dispersan el resultado es 0. De eso lo mismo que ahora, lanzan una ofensiva en una linea de 500km. Están tanteando las defensas. El mapa del sur me dice que están y que es un colador

2. Esta táctica de arrasar todo y luego saquear todo lo que se mueve es exquisita, vaya para que los reciban con flores.

3. Me sorprende tanta fijación por los Nazis en un país que aun no ha jugado ninguno, en España no hay Nazis?


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.



Aquí las impresiones de Strelkov ,traducido al español
interesante


Uno de mis camaradas, que había regresado del frente para la reorganización, me pidió breve y claramente (sin entrar en la jungla de la ciencia militar) que resumiera y expusiera mis pensamientos que se expresaron en una conversación con él y sobre las razones de mi " pesimismo" respecto al éxito de la "segunda etapa ("concreta") del NWO". - Piensa que podría ser útil para alguien. Pienso que nadie (de los que toman las decisiones) me hará caso, pero lo prometí y, por lo tanto, cumplo mi promesa.

Entonces, evalúemos brevemente la situación operativa:

1. Por nuestra parte: después de la "finalización exitosa de la primera etapa de la operación" (que terminó en una RETIRO a gran escala del territorio de las regiones de Kiev, Chernihiv y Sumy), hay un redespliegue y concentración de fuerzas en el sector de Donetsk del frente. Aparentemente (y según las declaraciones de la dirección política de la Federación Rusa), es aquí donde se planea llevar a cabo la "segunda etapa" y resolver el problema de limpiar completamente el territorio de la LDNR de grupos enemigos.
Obviamente, el cálculo se basa en la creación de dos o tres grupos de ataque en número suficiente que, con el apoyo concentrado de todas las fuerzas de aviación y la mayor parte de la artillería, "aplastarán" a las fuerzas ucranianas opositoras (que todavía se estiman para alguna razón no muy) y derrotarlos en una gran batalla.

2. Por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: los planes del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF son bien conocidos por el enemigo, y él, el enemigo, no considera en absoluto inevitable la derrota de su agrupación. Por el contrario, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen la intención de defenderse en sus posiciones fuertemente fortificadas, apoyándose en nodos fortificados creados previamente y recientemente (el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF les proporcionó suficiente tiempo) en las supuestas direcciones del ataque del Tropas rusas (y son obvias, basta con mirar el mapa).

Nos hacemos la pregunta: ¿la superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en aviación y armamento pesado garantiza la victoria sobre un enemigo (para quien los planes ofensivos son obvios) preparado para la defensa, con la moral alta? Mi respuesta es NO, no garantizada.

¿Por qué? - Contesto:

La "superioridad" de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en aviación y artillería es muy relativa. Dado que el enemigo tiene una defensa aérea militar bien equipada y numerosa, lo que limita seriamente las acciones de la aviación táctica, que es capaz de apoyar a sus tropas en el campo de batalla. El enemigo tiene una VENTAJA en los medios de reconocimiento de campo y artillería (los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de varias clases ya están casi al nivel de pelotón). Y su artillería tiene buenas armas y personal bien entrenado. Y contra los numerosos vehículos blindados rusos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (en condiciones de defensa) son bastante capaces debido a la enorme cantidad de armas antitanque en manos de la infantería (ATGM).
En condiciones en las que las tropas rusas tendrán que asaltar una aglomeración urbana tras otra, la cantidad de mano de obra pasa a primer plano. Pero en él, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y las Fuerzas Armadas de la LDNR, por desgracia, no tienen una ventaja seria.

Supongamos que, habiendo superado la primera línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al sur de Izyum y en el área de Gulyai-Pole, nuestras tropas comienzan a avanzar en direcciones convergentes.

¿Pueden unirse rápidamente en la retaguardia profunda de la agrupación ucraniana, creando ("según los clásicos") dos anillos de cerco (externo e interno)? ¿Con la garantía de que el enemigo no los atravesará de inmediato y creará sus propios "calderos" para los atacantes? (Los alemanes hicieron esto repetidamente en 1942 con nuestras tropas).
Expreso duda. ¿Por qué? - Respondo: porque esto requiere MUCHAS unidades y formaciones, diseñadas no solo para romper, sino también para asegurar firmemente el territorio. Así como un gran número de unidades de suministro. Si el enemigo tuviera pocas fuerzas, la protección de las comunicaciones podría ignorarse parcialmente. Pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (gracias a las movilizaciones) ya tienen suficientes fuerzas, comparables al número de nuestras tropas en el teatro. Además, el enemigo tiene la capacidad de acortar la línea del frente y transferir las fuerzas liberadas a las áreas amenazadas: la Federación Rusa no tiene la supremacía aérea completa simplemente debido a la cantidad insuficiente de aviones de ataque y la cantidad insignificante de drones de ataque. Al mismo tiempo, el principal el enemigo puede mantener la línea del frente cerca de Donetsk con fuerzas relativamente pequeñas debido al excelente equipo de ingeniería que se ha producido durante muchos años,
En este sentido, supongo que la falta general de fuerzas no permitirá que el comando ruso lleve a cabo una "cobertura profunda en el área del Dnieper (Ekaterinoslav). - Simplemente no habrá suficientes fuerzas para esto. Por lo tanto, , la ofensiva se llevará a cabo "a lo largo de las direcciones más cortas" - desde el norte - hasta Slavyansk-Kramatorsk (máximo - en Barvenkovo), desde el sur - en la línea Ugledar-Kurakhovo Ambas líneas de operación conducen inevitablemente a nuestras tropas a "pegarse" en aglomeraciones urbanas continuas fuertemente fortificadas y ocupadas por grandes guarniciones de defensa preparadas previamente, el enemigo se queda completamente con caminos a lo largo de los cuales podrá abastecer a sus tropas.
Así, después de algún tiempo en estas áreas, se repetirá la situación que ya existe en las áreas de Rubizhnoye-Severodonetsk, Popasnaya, Avdeevka y Marinka, donde las fuerzas aliadas avanzan muy lentamente y con pérdidas muy importantes (especialmente en el infantería). O no avanzan en absoluto (Avdeevka).
El enemigo está "más que completamente" satisfecho con este método de guerra. ¿Por qué? - Porque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania necesitan otro mes y medio o dos (máximo - tres) meses para preparar grandes reservas, no en forma de reposición constante de las tropas activas (lo hacen continuamente, manteniendo el número de unidades directamente involucradas en las batallas a un nivel bastante alto), pero en forma de nuevas unidades y formaciones que pueden desplegarse en otras direcciones estratégicas, mientras que las fuerzas rusas "sangran", asaltando las ciudades fortificadas de Donbass.

En el peor de los casos, podemos repetir una situación similar a la que se desarrolló para la Wehrmacht durante la Operación Ciudadela (Kursk Bulge). Mientras los alemanes, royendo lentamente la defensa en profundidad de las tropas soviéticas, perdían tiempo y desperdiciaban sus reservas acumuladas, el mando soviético concentró al norte (cerca de Belgorod y Orel) una gran agrupación de sus propias tropas, no involucradas en la batalla. Y cuando pasó a la ofensiva, "de repente quedó claro" que Alemania no tenía la fuerza para continuar simultáneamente con la Operación Ciudadela y repeler la contraofensiva de las tropas soviéticas. Tuve que acortar la operación y devolver las tropas maltrechas a sus posiciones originales. Y luego, en general, más o menos organizado (que los alemanes no lograron en todas partes): retroceder más allá del Dnieper.

En este sentido, les recuerdo que los llamados. "Ucrania" está terminando la TERCERA ETAPA DE MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL. Tiene recursos humanos (200-300 mil personas) y capacidad técnica (un gran flujo de varias armas de Europa y EE. UU.) para no solo mantener un número suficiente de sus tropas en el frente, sino también crear nuevas reservas. Y para crearlos "en cantidad" (incluso 100 mil personas, esto es alrededor de 50 grupos tácticos de batallón, incluidos refuerzos e infraestructura de retaguardia, es decir, alrededor de 10 divisiones de pura sangre).

¿Y tenemos? Estamos reclutando para varios PMC, reclutando soldados contratados en las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar y ... eso es todo ... LDNR (en términos de movilización) "barrido limpio" - y aquellos "que más pueden ser atrapados", Dios no lo quiera , podrá reponer pérdidas ya incurridas y futuras.
Supongamos que es posible (a expensas de los PMC) crear otros 10 (incluso 20, lo cual es poco probable) varios tipos de destacamentos y BTG. ¿Qué sigue? Las pérdidas sufridas en el Donbass (durante el asalto a las próximas "fortalezas" definitivamente serán MUY ALTAS) también deberán compensarse de alguna manera.

En general, ¿CÓMO podrá el comando ruso "repeler" la concentración de nuevas formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por ejemplo, en las fronteras de las regiones de Kursk y Belgorod en un mes o dos? Y si pasan a la ofensiva, ¿cómo serán repelidos? ¿Destacamentos policiales consolidados, destacamentos de "Alco-cosacos" (todos los cosacos reales ya están en el frente) o la milicia regional? ¡Entonces, la milicia regional, ni siquiera se ha creado todavía! Nadie tartamudea...

¿O nuestros militares "acordaron de antemano" con el enemigo que él (el enemigo) se comportaría estrictamente dentro del marco de los planes de nuestro glorificado Estado Mayor? En la "primera etapa del NWO", de alguna manera esto no funcionó "de la palabra en absoluto". Con pérdidas sensibles para los participantes. Y no creo que en la "segunda etapa" sea de alguna manera diferente: los militares obviamente no van a actuar como "chicos azotadores".

Así, resumiendo, señalo:

Sin llevar a cabo al menos una movilización parcial en la Federación Rusa, para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas estratégicas profundas en los llamados. "Ucrania" es a la vez imposible y extremadamente peligrosa. Necesitamos prepararnos para una guerra larga y difícil, que requerirá todos los recursos humanos que ahora se despilfarran mediocremente en aras de "una bandera sobre el próximo Ayuntamiento" (qué rápido se puede "cambiar de bandera" - Gostomel y Bucha no te dejo mentir).

Y, sí, me gustaría mucho equivocarme en mis pronósticos con la operación que ha comenzado ("segunda etapa"). Pero la pompa con la que los hedonistas, que ya se han meado muchas veces (en todos los campos), a través de los falsos habladores y la mediocridad, lo "presentan", no me inspira más optimismo. NO se han sacado CONCLUSIONES de los fracasos de los dos primeros meses, estratégicamente.










Стрелков Игорь Иванович


Это официальный канал Игоря Стрелкова Другие ресурсы: https://t.me/iistrelkov https://t.me/strelkov_vk https://vk.com/iistrelkov https://bastyon.com/igor_strelkov https://www.brighteon.com/channels/igorstrelkov https://www.tiktok.com/@strelkov_ii




t.me


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En dos días llegaron a Kiev, de hecho.
> 
> Qué pretendes, que volatilicen una ciudad llena de civiles?



Si, se ha visto que los rusos tratan a los civiles con guantes de seda, que finura de gente. Un trato exquisito, si es que podrían pintar los tanques de blanco y ponerse un casco azul.


----------



## favelados (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En dos días llegaron a Kiev, de hecho.
> 
> Qué pretendes, que volatilicen una ciudad llena de civiles?




Ya lo han hecho con Mariupol, han bombardeado sistematicamente todos los corredores humanitarios y han hecho limpieza étnica en pueblos como Bucha y lo que queda por descubrir..

Y seguimos con el mantra de Ej que están atados de manos por que no quieren causar bajas civiles

Llegaron a las puertas de Kiev y se quedaron atascados en el barro y se pusieron a robar gallinas por que tenían la misma logística detrás que una caravana de gitanos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Más de un millón de civiles muertos en Irak, esa es la gran diferencia, tan diferente como la forma de venderlo.

El U.S. army poco tiene que hacer en Ucrania una vez paralizado el Nord Stream 2 y habiendo colocado el gas USA a un precio un 40% superior al ruso.

Quien dices que ha destruido al 25% del Ejército ruso?


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 1. Fue un fiasco monumental, no se que parte no se entiende, con tan pocos efectivos y los dispersan el resultado es 0. De eso lo mismo que ahora, lanzan una ofensiva en una linea de 500km. Están tanteando las defensas. El mapa del sur me dice que están y que es un colador
> 
> 2. Esta táctica de arrasar todo y luego saquear todo lo que se mueve es exquisita, vaya para que los reciban con flores.
> 
> 3. Me sorprende tanta fijación por los Nazis en un país que aun no ha jugado ninguno, en España no hay Nazis?



Ni fiasco ni triunfo. Nunca sabremos cuales fueron las intenciones rusas. Los propagandistas rusos dirán que fue una genialidad militar y los cuñaos follaotan un fracaso.

Yo solo me atengo a los hechos. Y hoy es un hecho que Rusia controla Kherson y el 80% del sur de ucrania. Y eso es por algo. Una ofensiva la del donbass gracias a la cual hoy ya controlan Izyum y varios pueblos, que anteayer no se controlaban.

No sé, los que sois follaotan o simplemente estáis en contra de la invasión (pojque ez una agrezion a los derezos shurmanos de la horda) se os está agotando ya la fase de ridiculización. A ver si entráis pronto en la fase de aceptación y lográis separar el forofismo del análisis militar. Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ya lo han hecho con Mariupol, han bombardeado sistematicamente todos los corredores humanitarios y han hecho limpieza étnica en pueblos como Bucha y lo que queda por descubrir..
> 
> Y seguimos con el mantra de Ej que están atados de manos por que no quieren causar bajas civiles
> 
> Llegaron a las puertas de Kiev y se quedaron atascados en el barro y se pusieron a robar gallinas por que tenían la misma logística detrás que una caravana de gitanos



Corredores humanitarios que los ucranianos no utilizan para no perder la baza de los escudos humanos?

Limpieza étnica entre eslavos? Creo que los únicos que pintan la cara y atan a las farolas a los no eslavos son los nacionalistas ucranianos, pero eso no sale en el telediarreo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

SI MENESTA DEL INTERIOR FOLLA TRAMAS ROYUELA

LOS OTANICOS ESTAS PERDIDO

EL VENENO DE LA COBRA GEY EMPIEZA A HACEROS EFESCTO

ESTAIS PERDIDOS ANTE LOS RUSOS Y LA FERREA FIRMEZA

DEL


*KHAN*


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni fiasco ni triunfo. Nunca sabremos cuales fueron las intenciones rusas. Los propagandistas rusos dirán que fue una genialidad militar y los cuñaos follaotan un fracaso.
> 
> Yo solo me atengo a los hechos. Y hoy es un hecho que Rusia controla Kherson y el 80% del sur de ucrania. Y eso es por algo. Una ofensiva la del donbass gracias a la cual hoy ya controlan Izyum y varios pueblos, que anteayer no se controlaban.
> 
> No sé, los que sois follaotan o simplemente estáis en contra de la invasión (pojque ez una agrezion a los derezos shurmanos de la horda) se os está agotando ya la fase de ridiculización. A ver si entráis pronto en la fase de aceptación y lográis separar el forofismo del análisis militar. Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad.



Iba a responder pero para qué, es absurdo andarse repitiendo.
Dos y dos son cuatro, aquí y en Pekín, como se te ha recordado en este mismo hilo y su antecesor cienes de veces. Déjalo ya, anda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*ZELENSKY A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*

VIDEO CON SUBS EN ESPAÑOL ZELENSKY A LO SCARFACE PACO 0:32

DUDAS SOBRE SI LO QUE VEIS... ES UN EFECTO OPTICO O ES LO QUE PARECERIA

CAMPO DE FUTBOL CON LINEAS REGLAMENATARIAS EN EL DESPACHO DE FARLOPENSKY 00:32











Zelensky’s appears to be under the influence of something has gone viral in alternative media. Someone pointed out some interesting things on his desk
@auraxchan
El video se eliminó rápidamente, pero internet lo recuerda todo.

2.0K views01:43
​
[/QUOTE]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

QUE OPNAIS ?

PAREDOILIA ?

O 

FARLOPODOLIA ?


​
QUE SERIA ?
UNA CANCHA DE TENIS ?
UN LIDER DEPORSTISTA


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

Los rusos y su curiosa logística militar. Se llevan lavadoras y dejan a cambio equipo militar.



_En la región de Jarkov, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania ha descubierto un depósito secreto con municiones y componentes para equipo militar por valor de $ 200 millones. Todo este equipo ya ha sido entregado a las Fuerzas Armadas. Comentario en video del portavoz de SBU._


----------



## At4008 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio, al IGNORE


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Iba a responder pero para qué, es absurdo andarse repitiendo.
> Dos y dos son cuatro, aquí y en Pekín, como se te ha recordado en este mismo hilo y su antecesor cienes de veces. Déjalo ya, anda.



No puedes responder, porque es obvio lo que digo. Aunque te cueste reconocerlo.


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Corredores humanitarios que los ucranianos no utilizan para no perder la baza de los escudos humanos?
> 
> Limpieza étnica entre eslavos? Creo que los únicos que pintan la cara y atan a las farolas a los no eslavos son los nacionalistas ucranianos, pero eso no sale en el telediarreo.



Este hilo es para seguir la invasión ilegal de Rusia no para hacer propaganda de Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

que tal van las reparaciones del mosca en sebastopol?
hinformacion de kal y dad



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que es troll?
> 
> Informarse por fuentes diferentes a las de Telahinco o Antonia3?
> 
> Menudo enmelonamiento lleváis y lo peor es que continuais aplaudiendo a las 8 vuestra propia ruina....


----------



## Apretrujillos (20 Abr 2022)

A estas horas miles de toneladas de armamento occidental entran en Ucrania. Los chavales ruskis están condenados a morir. Mejor harían en desertar mientras puedan.


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni fiasco ni triunfo. Nunca sabremos cuales fueron las intenciones rusas. Los propagandistas rusos dirán que fue una genialidad militar y los cuñaos follaotan un fracaso.
> 
> Yo solo me atengo a los hechos. Y hoy es un hecho que Rusia controla Kherson y el 80% del sur de ucrania. Y eso es por algo. Una ofensiva la del donbass gracias a la cual hoy ya controlan Izyum y varios pueblos, que anteayer no se controlaban.
> 
> No sé, los que sois follaotan o simplemente estáis en contra de la invasión (pojque ez una agrezion a los derezos shurmanos) se os está agotando ya la fase de ridiculización. A ver si entráis ya en la fase de aceptación y lográis separar el forofismo del análisis militar. Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad.




1. En la SGM Mongomery lanzo la operación de los puentes la Maket Garden, si llegaron hasta Anghem y crearon un corredor para llegar al centro industrial de Alemania, pero quedaron estancados en una carretera en donde recibían por todos lados. El merito de los rusos es que hicieron lo mismo multiplicado por 5 con unas perdidas absurdas para conseguir nada. Eso y esto son un fiasco.

2. En el sur si pierden Kherson que esta en mala posición, si tienen el rio que los salva, pero a la larga van a tener que retroceder hasta Melitopol que veo que es donde pueden crear una linea defensiva. No tienen infantería para hacer un control efectivo del territorio por eso te pongo ese mapa en donde ya figura una zona con actividad partisana. De Izyum lo que se ha visto desde el principio son unas perdidas muy considerables de blindados.

3. Yo creo que esto se podía resolver de forma pacifica. Rusia se ha metido en un lio y perderá la mayor parte de su ejercito operativo, y eso no es bueno para nadie. Se esta debilitando de forma muy considerable y muy rápida. Han perdido 500 tanques, si pierden otros 500 van a perder la guerra (Oryx dice hoy llevan 523). Los ucranianos pueden perder 200 o 300k soldados Rusia no tiene siquiera esos efectivos sin una movilización general.

Se han metido en un Vietnam, ahora tienen unos 150.000 efectivos, en 50 días han perdido el 25% de la fuerza inicial.

El hecho que no se pueda llamar ni guerra a la guerra, recuerda el trío de las Azores en Irak, y ya ves como acabaron, bueno deberían acabar colgados pero el mundo es así


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que tal van las reparaciones del mosca en sebastopol?
> hinformacion de kal y dad



Eso lo dijo USA, ellos sabrán por qué....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Este hilo es para seguir la invasión ilegal de Rusia no para hacer propaganda de Putin.



ESTE HILO ES PARA QUE LAS IAs rusa


IDENTIFIQUEN A TRAIDORES Y TERRORISTAS NAZIS
QUE PROPONER PARA DESNAFICAZION

LUEGO LE PASANLOS OBJETIVOS AL FSB

IDENTIFIQUEN A TRAIDORES Y TERRORISTAS NAZIS

( UNA VEZ QUE LAS FUERZAS DE LA FEDERECION RUSA HAN LIBERADO EL TERRITORIO )

LUEGO SE TE PRESENTAN LOS CAVAYEROVA CAVAYEROVA

Y TE HACEN " PIM PAM" EN EL CULO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No puedes responder, porque es obvio lo que digo. Aunque te cueste reconocerlo.



lo que es obivio es que eres un troll pro ruso


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ucrania carece de capacidad aerea, por lo que debe esconder sus efectivos y elementos de combate en las ciudades. No es comparable la capacidad de maniobra rusa a la ucraniana y eso que les salva la utilización de su población como escudos humanos, de no ser asi, la progresión del campo de batalla hubiera sido muy diferente.



¿Y Leningrado? ¿Esa no tenía civiles?
¿Qué tal los pactos con los nazis, molaban? ¿Después dejaron de molar?
¿La ayuda de USA os la pasais por los huevos? Sin USA no hubiera habido:


En total, Estados Unidos envió material por valor de $ 50 mil millones ($ 608 mil millones en dinero de 2020) bajo el programa, incluidos $ 11,3 mil millones a la Unión Soviética. Además, gran parte de los 31 000 millones de dólares en ayuda enviada al Reino Unido también se pasó a la Unión Soviética a través de convoyes a través del mar de Barents hasta Murmansk.

Más visiblemente, Estados Unidos proporcionó a la Unión Soviética más de 400.000 jeeps y camiones, 14.000 aviones, 8.000 tractores y vehículos de construcción y 13.000 carros de combate.

Sin embargo, el significado real de Lend-Lease para el esfuerzo de guerra soviético fue que cubría los "puntos sensibles" de la producción soviética: gasolina, explosivos, aluminio, metales no ferrosos, comunicaciones por radio, etc., dice el historiador Boris Sokolov.

"En una batalla hipotética uno contra uno entre la URSS y Alemania, sin la ayuda de Lend-Lease y sin el desvío de fuerzas significativas de la Luftwaffe y la Armada alemana y el desvío de más de una cuarta parte de sus fuerzas terrestres en la lucha contra Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos, Stalin difícilmente podría haber vencido a Hitler”, escribió Sokolov en un ensayo para el Servicio Ruso de RFE/RL.









'We Would Have Lost': Did U.S. Lend-Lease Aid Tip The Balance In Soviet Fight Against Nazi Germany?


Ever since the Cold War, many Soviet and Russian politicians and academics have downplayed the role that U.S.-provided weapons and supplies played in the Red Army's ultimately victorious campaign against Hitler's Germany. But there is substantial evidence that the huge influx of materiel made an...




www.rferl.org





Estoy hasta la polla de oir lo de la Gran Guerra Patriótica y lo de los derechos rusos de mierda. Todo el sentimiento nacionalista ruso está basado en mentiras, en un supuesto mérito luego tirado al estiércol cuando sometieron a otros paises y los encerraron en su cárcel comunista y totalitaria.

La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra justa, para librarse de una horda totalitaria y USA y el resto de paises ayudarán a Ucrania como ayudaron en su día a la URSS para que no fuera aplastada por los Nazis.

Se combatirá como se hizo en Leningrado (Jarkov) , o como se hizo en Stalingrado (Mariupol) , pero no tengas la menor duda de que nadie va a pedir disculpas por cualquier cosa que haya que hacer para aplastar al totalitarismo de Putin, así que deja de llorar como una nezaza "porque no se rindeeeeen, ayyyy, que se rindan ao los mataaaaamos", "que abandonen las ciudaaaades, que se presenteeeen a campoo abieeerto, jopeeee no valeeee", subnormal, idiota, becerro, esto es una guerra y el ejército ruso ha de ser aplastado para que un buen puñado de paises vivan tranquilos sin gentuza de vecino.


----------



## Polietileno (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Más de un millón de civiles muertos en Irak, esa es la gran diferencia, tan diferente como la forma de venderlo.
> 
> El U.S. army poco tiene que hacer en Ucrania una vez paralizado el Nord Stream 2 y habiendo colocado el gas USA a un precio un 40% superior al ruso.
> 
> Quien dices que ha destruido al 25% del Ejército ruso?



Si fue 1 millón no murió en los 20 días de la conquista. Si acaso en los años siguientes y contando mortalidad infantil por desnutrición o enfermedades. Muy complicado de contabilizar así


----------



## Domm (20 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> A mi me parece que Putin no se sabia la lección y leia el telepronter, al final solo dice generalidades.



Ni por asomo tan creepy como Ol' Biden dándole la mano a un fantasma en vivo y en directo 

0:20


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es un índice tan de puta madre que hace que Nigeria o Egipto estén por delante de Suiza, Dinamarca o Noruega.



La explicación es que la población de Nigeria es de 206.708.000 de habitantes y la de Egipto es de 101.400.000, mientras que la de Suiza es de 8.604.000, la de Noruega de 5.425.000 y la de Dinamarca de 5.837.000.

El PIB PPA corrige las magnitudes de los PIBs nominales, para reflejar que los precios de Suiza, Noruega o Dinamarca son mucho mayores que los precios de Nigeria o Egipto. Es decir, un ciudadano noruego, por ejemplo, cobra al cambio 80.000 dólares, mientras que un nigeriano cobra 7.000, pero el precio del arroz es Noruega es de 3 $/Kg mientras que el nigeriano puede comprarlo por 0,5$/Kg.

La corrección del PIB PPA es la mejor estimación disponible, y desde luego muy superior a la que resulta de comparar los PIBs al tipo de cambio nominal.


Rusia, mal que le pese a algunos, es la sexta potencia productiva del mundo. Y esto es lo que refleja el PIB PPA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

era lo que decíais el palanganato orco,



Spoiler: mosca











Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso lo dijo USA, ellos sabrán por qué....


----------



## paconan (20 Abr 2022)

Chinese UnionPay (la última esperanza de los rusos) se negó a trabajar con Sberbank Se cierra la última “ventana al mundo” para los clientes de los bancos rusos que han sido sancionados.


*Los bancos rusos bajo sanciones no podrán emitir tarjetas UnionPay - RBC*

Los bancos rusos sancionados no podrán emitir tarjetas UnionPay. El sistema de pago chino tiene miedo de cooperar con ellos debido a los riesgos de caer en sanciones secundarias. Sberbank, VTB, Otkritie y otros trabajaron en el tema de UnionPay, todos ellos proyectos de rechazo.

Los bancos rusos más grandes que han caído bajo las sanciones occidentales se ven obligados a abandonar los proyectos de emisión de tarjetas del sistema de pago chino UnionPay. RBC se enteró de esto , la publicación hace referencia a cinco fuentes en grandes bancos, incluidos aquellos contra los que se impusieron sanciones.
Sberbank no emitirá tarjetas UnionPay, dijo la fuente. Aunque el banco el 6 de marzo informó sobre los planes pertinentes. El 6 de abril, EE. UU. impuso sanciones de bloqueo contra Sberbank.








Российские банки под санкциями не смогут выпускать карты UnionPay — РБК | Rusbase


Платежная система отказывается от сотрудничества в опасении вторичных санкций




rb.ru


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Y Leningrado? ¿Esa no tenía civiles?
> ¿Qué tal los pactos con los nazis, molaban? ¿Después dejaron de molar?
> ¿La ayuda de USA os la pasais por los huevos? Sin USA no hubiera habido:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031694
> ...



USA pone impresora para que el resto pongan los muertos, eso es más viejo que el cagar. 
El problema es que esa misma impresora en la que USA basa su hegemonía cada vez cuenta con menor respaldo y de paso se van a follar el Euro. 

Con respecto a lo de Ucrania, no se le ocurre querer entrar en la OTAN en tales circunstancias ni al que aso la manteca. Ahora el conjunto del pueblo Ucraniano sufre lo que cuatro cocainomanos pactaron a cambio de una maleta llena de dólares.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

el verdadero mariscal que gano la guerra contra Alemania no fue Fuck-off, fue el mariscal industria americana. Podia pertrechar no importaba cuantos millones de orcos levantara stalin.

El mariscal fuck off es un fraude propagandista más del imperio pederasta como lo es Yuri Vozkarin. Fuck off es solo la logica de los numeros, no es un estratega ni nada como lo fue von mastein. Un espantapajaros que dice avanzad todo el rato hace lo mismo. Una psyops para no tener que reconocer que fue el tsunami de material americano el que permitia que la legion innumerable de orcos llegara al frente con algo mas que una azada



Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Y Leningrado? ¿Esa no tenía civiles?
> ¿Qué tal los pactos con los nazis, molaban? ¿Después dejaron de molar?
> ¿La ayuda de USA os la pasais por los huevos? Sin USA no hubiera habido:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031694
> ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> era lo que decíais el palanganato orco,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que se confunde. El Departamento de defensa USA aseguraba que el barco estaba en puerto cuando Lituania ya había confirmado el hundimiento. Repito, ellos sabrán la razón...


----------



## el arquitecto (20 Abr 2022)

bueno, pues ya tenemos aquí la "segunda fase"

como si la "primera" hubiera sido planeada, eh??

pero bueno, ya están los putiners haciendo su trabajo de reformular el marco "narrativo"

que si fintas, que si todo forma parte del plan, que si occidente está gagá y que si la abuela fuma


no sé ni por qué les hacéis casito, pero está bien, porque al final sirve para encuadrar a los putiners como desconectados de una realidad, intentando poner las suyas, variables, a medida que los hechos les van jodiendo todo el relato™



primera fase; finta y 750 tanques menos (y un barquito molón, pero que dicen que ya estaba viejito y tal)
segunda fase; ya no queremos toda ucrania, solo alguna cosa, pero que no se note que es porque no nos llega ni para conquistar caudete


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Si fue 1 millón no murió en los 20 días de la conquista. Si acaso en los años siguientes y contando mortalidad infantil por desnutrición o enfermedades. Muy complicado de contabilizar así



Un millón de bajas civiles en Irak. Con semejante trato la eficacia militar esta, asegurada. Y eso que aun están buscando las armas de destrucción masiva...

... el petróleo bien pronto lo encontraron.


----------



## Evil_ (20 Abr 2022)

El domingo acaban con Putin


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 1. En la SGM Mongomery lanzo la operación de los puentes la Maket Garden, si llegaron hasta Anghem y crearon un corredor para llegar al centro industrial de Alemania, pero quedaron estancados en una carretera en donde recibían por todos lados. El merito de los rusos es que hicieron lo mismo multiplicado por 5 con unas perdidas absurdas para conseguir nada. Eso y esto son un fiasco.
> 
> 2. En el sur si pierden Kherson que esta en mala posición, si tienen el rio que los salva, pero a la larga van a tener que retroceder hasta Melitopol que veo que es donde pueden crear una linea defensiva. No tienen infantería para hacer un control efectivo del territorio por eso te pongo ese mapa en donde ya figura una zona con actividad partisana. De Izyum lo que se ha visto desde el principio son unas perdidas muy considerables de blindados.
> 
> ...



Estás dando por cierta la propaganda otan. ''Han perdido 500'' dices convencido. Eso es lo que dice la propaganda ''ucraniana'', otra cosa es lo que haya de verdad en eso.

En lo de los efectivos de doy la razón, ucrania triplica la tropa de rusia, y aún así están perdiendo terreno. Por eso a muchos nos sorprende que no esté habiendo más contraofensivas ucranianas por tierra, prácticamente todas las que hemos visto, han sido por a) los rusos han dejando ese territorio por voluntad propia, como pasó en el norte de kiev b) las que han llegado a algo, como en el donbass o al sur, no han seguido profundizando ni conquistando territorio.

Yo creo que esto tiene poco que ver con Vietnam. Es un territorio que está al lado de Rusia y las líneas de suministro son cortas. El principal escollo para Rusia es el entrar a las grandes ciudades, lo hemos visto con Mariupol, que les ha llevado limpiarla más de un mes. La guerra urbana es muy muy jodida, sobre todo con un enemigo que te dobla en tropa. Aunque hay que hacer una salvedad, poca tropa ucraniana será profesional, el 70% o más es carne de cañón que solo le mueve defenderse de la invasión, no tienen conocimiemtos militares de ningún tipo.

Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, a ver que lo que hace Putin, si es que logra conquistarlo claro.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> El domingo acaban con Putin



Y el lunes con Zelensky.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## At4008 (20 Abr 2022)

Vehículos averiados o abandonados










Camión sin frenos








Atención a los dimitris que están mandando al frente de guerra  Estos van buscando lavadoras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

Puedes dar algún argumento por el cual los puentes sobre el dniper no están a estas alturas reventados por el ejercito ucraniano?



Gnidlog dijo:


> 1. En la SGM Mongomery lanzo la operación de los puentes la Maket Garden, si llegaron hasta Anghem y crearon un corredor para llegar al centro industrial de Alemania, pero quedaron estancados en una carretera en donde recibían por todos lados. El merito de los rusos es que hicieron lo mismo multiplicado por 5 con unas perdidas absurdas para conseguir nada. Eso y esto son un fiasco.
> 
> 2. En el sur si pierden Kherson que esta en mala posición, si tienen el rio que los salva, pero a la larga van a tener que retroceder hasta Melitopol que veo que es donde pueden crear una linea defensiva. No tienen infantería para hacer un control efectivo del territorio por eso te pongo ese mapa en donde ya figura una zona con actividad partisana. De Izyum lo que se ha visto desde el principio son unas perdidas muy considerables de blindados.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

1º guerras de terceros en X no justifican exterminios de tu secta ahora
2º nadie en esas guerras sacaba piruletas imperialistas con la Z y contaba con un palanganato online jaleando las carnicerías. Esa es la gran diferencia, el orco esta euforico con que su imperio pederasta se expanda en la tierra exterminando.



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Un millón de bajas civiles en Irak. Con semejante trato la eficacia militar esta, asegurada. Y eso que aun están buscando las armas de destrucción masiva...
> 
> ... el petróleo bien pronto lo encontraron.


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lo que es obivio es que eres un troll pro ruso



Ereh un troll mimimi. Vaya nivel tenéis los follaotaneros.


----------



## Casino (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una vez derrotado el batallón Azov y gran parte de los mercenarios occidentales, el ejército ucraniano comienzas a colapsar.
> 
> Se aproxima el punto de inflexión. O internacionalización del conflicto o Rusia recuperará Ucrania en su mayor parte.




Dedíquese a la economía, se le da mejor.
Los orcos no tienen efectivos suficientes para derrotar a Ucrania. El conflicto solo se internacionalizará si el zar enano decide emplear armas nucleares.
Lo que vamos a ver es otra catástrofe militar de su querida horda. Adornada con los correspondientes crímenes de guerra.
Y a pesar de todo van a perder esta guerra.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado*









Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

Volar un puente bajo las narices de toda una columna de racistas es un trabajo magistral de los operadores de SSO de Ucrania
El Regimiento de Propósito Especial 8 de las Fuerzas Armadas SSO está trabajando

 

desde chuhuiv avanzar hacia kupiansk y mas alla, haciendo saltar por los aires toda linea de comunicacion perpendicular a la frontera para que no entre nada de logistica orca


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)

El Putin hoy se ha puesto a la altura de Corea del Norte y sus vídeos de nukes.

Vaya ridículo, las cosas deben ir muy mal a nivel interno para hacer semejantes vídeos.


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Puedes dar algún argumento por el cual los puentes sobre el dniper no están a estas alturas reventados por el ejercito ucraniano?



Un puente es complejo de construir y más en el Dnieper, no deberías volar un puente, vuela los accesos. 

No los han volado porque los necesitan o los van a necesitar, si Kherson cae los rusos los volaran a no ser que los ucranianos los consigan capturar.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Para entrar a Kiev necesitan fuerzas en Bielorrusia, los Bielorrusos están que no aguantan mas a los orcos, si Putler vuelve a joder otra vez metiendo fuerzas a saco en Bielorrusia quien sabe si hasta comienzan a haber ataques suicidas estilo ISIS ................... Los Orcos son maestros en tocar cojones y llevar a la gente a un colapso emocional de ira en su contra.
> 
> 
> La super mega ofensiva que iba a ser supuestamente según niño rata Yago metódica profesional con ablandamiento de artillería, apoyo aéreo cercano joer que iba va ser menos Zhukov y mas estilo Rokossovsky al menos por como se ve por el momento les esta saliendo como el culosky
> ...



La primera foto de Wagner hay uno que parece se hizo un torniquete en el muslo? creo que inútilmente.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.



Jojojo, la rataza cogiendo carrrerilla para saltar del barco diciendo "ya lo decía yo". 

Ni Hitler oía a nadie en las últimas semanas, ni Putin quiere oir a nadie, porque ambos tienen el mismo estado mental de los mandos militares mediocres, la creencia ciega en una cadena de mando que fija objetivos pero no los provee de medios adecuados.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es una copia de Yemen los ucranianos son los houthies pero con armamento moderno, suministros ilimitados, inteligencia de la otan en tiempo real. Rusia en una guerra de desgaste tiene 0 opciones. Cada día que pasa las opciones rusas se reducen . Ucrania puede aguantar años. Los houthies y los sirios llevan aguantando años. Imagínate Ucrania con el apoyo de la nato . Los rusos van a lanzar una bomba nuclear táctica en Ucrania antes o después para romper el estancamiento. Estan acojonados con el agua al cuello deseando conquistar Donbass y tener la excusa para irse. La otan tiene que ir preparando la respuesta para no llevarse una sorpresa.



Hummm No sé si los norteamericanos puedan entregar a Ucrania armamento de forma regular pues son muy estrictos en sus efectivos y previsiones militares.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Abr 2022)

¿Es este señor el que no tenía ni idea de nada?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 1º guerras de terceros en X no justifican exterminios de tu secta ahora
> 2º nadie en esas guerras sacaba piruletas imperialistas con la Z y contaba con un palanganato online jaleando las carnicerías. Esa es la gran diferencia, el orco esta euforico con que su imperio pederasta se expanda en la tierra exterminando.



Pero qué secta ni que pollas?

Asumis un millón de bajas civiles como daños colaterales en Irak y ahora montais en cólera por lo de Ucrania? Tu si que perteneces a una buena secta, la de los gilipollas concretamente.

Yo no defiendo ningún tipo de violencia como es obvio, pero si que tengo la capacidad de ver cuando los medios de comunicación intervienen en la conciencia de público como es el caso, para encima defender algo absolutamente nocivo para los intereses europeos.

No es tanto que el personal sea proruso como que están hasta la polla de las dinámicas de usalandia. Y por cierto, también están acabando hasta los cojones de los ucranianos, si no son capaces de defenderse que no se metan en zambras.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este LPR ruso no tiene mucha fe en lo que están haciendo. @McNulty escríbele algo en el Telegram como "ya tu lo sabes" para subirle la moral.



Pues este señor parece que compara el nivel de fortificación que tienen los ucras en el este actual con el que tenían los sovieticos en la batalla de Kursk y ya sabemos todos como acabo aquello para los que tomaron la iniciativa. Y ojo porque habla de lo que ha visto y de lo que los exploradores de las milicias le han contado.

Por otra parte, una cosa que me ha llamado la atención durante estos dos meses es que de esa zona no se ha movido ni una sola unidad ucra, a pesar de las famosas bolsas que ya leiamos todos de los generales de salón. Esa disciplina sólo se consigue cuando realmente crees que lo que estás haciendo es el camino hacia la victoria. Y ahora que parece que la gran ofensiva se va a quedar en una amago, el haber mantenido esas posiciones se va a convertir en oro puro.

La pena es que a los héroes de Mariupol quizás nunca se les llegué a rescatar, o sí... Yo no pierdo la esperanza.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero qué secta ni que pollas?
> 
> Asumis un millón de bajas civiles como daños colaterales en Irak y ahora montais en cólera por lo de Ucrania? Tu si que perteneces a una buena secta, la de los gilipollas concretamente.
> 
> ...



5 horas ya troleando. Al ignore por plasta


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En dos días llegaron a Kiev, de hecho.
> 
> Qué pretendes, que volatilicen una ciudad llena de civiles?



Ya lo intentaron y fracasaron, como siempre. Y después se llevaron una mano de hostias de la que ya no se van a levantar.


----------



## Jikme (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Un puente es complejo de construir y más en el Dnieper, no deberías volar un puente, vuela los accesos.
> 
> No los han volado porque los necesitan o los van a necesitar, si Kherson cae los rusos los volaran a no ser que los ucranianos los consigan capturar.



Los Ucranianos no volaron los puentes porque el que tenía que hacerlos no lo hizo. Zelensky destituyó al General encargado de la defensa de Jerson y le llamó traidor en Prime time.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No he entendido nada. Le están disparando desde lejos a ese checheno y los compañeros no se tiran al suelo para cubrirse y simplemente se quedan mirándolo y luego se le acercan, como si hubiera caído sólo?.



Es lo que no se debe hacer en una guerra: Ir haciendo el cachondeíto. Y los TikTokers chechens como siempre disparando al aire, paredes y semáforos y en ese momento aprovecha un tirador enemigo para disparar a los imbéciles y no ser localizado ante el escándalo que están montando.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

Empiezan a llegar gorras de marinos rusos a las costas ucras del Mar Negro. Aunque pudieron ponerse todos a salvo a pesar de la tormenta, no tuvieron tiempo o ganas de recoger todos sus enseres.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> 5 horas ya troleando. Al ignore por plasta



Vete a ver que te cuenta Antonia3. Corre que no llegas al Telediario salao.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Es este señor el que no tenía ni idea de nada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031762



El mismo. No he borrado el documento donde copie y pegue todos aquellos comentarios de Zhukov para aquel superhilazo loleante de Zhukov, así que he encontrado todos los comentarios que ha hecho sobre él nuestro ejperto jeoestratega de referencia:

*7 marzo, 2022 a las 10:11 am*
De acuerdo con Strelkov, hay problemas de suministro de combustible y lubricantes en algún punto y por eso se han perdido algunos tanques y blindados en un contraataque ukro ayer en Volonovakha. Es un desajuste logístico temporal y previsible, dada la escala de la operación y los profundos avances. Problemas, retrasos y fallos siempre los habrá, pero en conjunto la guerra va bien.

*24 marzo, 2022 a las 8:43 am*
A Strelkov en realidad nadie le hace mucho caso, quedó completamente desacreditado en Rusia cuando quedó claro que es un sargento venido a más, como todos los líderes de Donbass, Bezler, Bolotov, Mozgovoi, Zakharchenko.. creo que no había ni un sólo oficial de carrera entre todos ellos. Dicho esto, él hizo la guerra y todavía tiene muchos camaradas que le pasan información, por lo que sus informes a veces tienen más sustancia que las de civiles entusiastas como Podoliak, Rozhin o yo mismo, que creo que lo hago mejor que esos dos, pero también cometo errores garrafales como haber subestimado la resistencia que opondría el ejército ucraniano. No en el aspecto de operaciones, como no me he cansado de repetir todos estos años, un ejército incapaz de coordinar sus tropas para un asalto mayor que escala compañía está derrotado antes de haber combatido, independientemente del fanatismo de los que no se rinden porque no van a recibir cuartel, ni la pericia en tácticas de pelotón y sección.

He subestimado el fanatismo de las unidades militares adoctrinadas y curtidas, de los batallones nazis, el terror que ejercen sobre el resto para que se rindan, y la voluntad de la dirección política y militar de sacrificar a sus soldados con tal de prolongar la agonía y matar a cuantos más civiles mejor. A veces esto parece más Manila en 1945 que Berlín.

La guerra está perdida desde el primer día, pero morirán matando.

*24 marzo, 2022 a las 8:27 am*
No hagas mucho caso, desde 2014 le tenemos calado [a Strelkov] como un negativista. Tiene razón en muchas de sus críticas, pero en otras se equivoca, como que no es necesaria una movilización total. No es un oficial de estado mayor, sólo un aficionado con conocimientos de historia que sigue con los esquemas mentales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)

BUM


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás dando por cierta la propaganda otan. ''Han perdido 500'' dices convencido. Eso es lo que dice la propaganda ''ucraniana'', otra cosa es lo que haya de verdad en eso.
> 
> En lo de los efectivos de doy la razón, ucrania triplica la tropa de rusia, y aún así están perdiendo terreno. Por eso a muchos nos sorprende que no esté habiendo más contraofensivas ucranianas por tierra, prácticamente todas las que hemos visto, han sido por a) los rusos han dejando ese territorio por voluntad propia, como pasó en el norte de kiev b) las que han llegado a algo, como en el donbass o al sur, no han seguido profundizando ni conquistando territorio.
> 
> ...



El trabajo de los de Oryx me parece correcto, se pueden dar como buenos esos 500, pienso que son más. Habrá unidades capturadas que pueden ser recuperadas por los rusos.

Enfrentarse frontalmente es una temeridad, lo mejor es frenarlos en obstáculos naturales o ciudades y luego ir desgastando. Es la logística, son números (ese es el problema que tienen) se replegaron porque tenían unas lineas (totales de más de 2000km) que eran insostenibles con las perdidas (diarias). Era imposible abastecer tantos frentes. Se replegaron porque los mandos dijeron que iban a una catástrofe. Entiendo que en la zona del Dombass tienen un terreno muy estudiado, a mi también me sorprende los pocos avances desde el principio por parte de los Rusos.

Estamos hablando de un territorio el doble de grande del Vietnam, allí los americanos metieron medio millon de hombres y un motón de equipo. Pero no todo son los medios, es la determinación, los americanos perdieron porque el Vietcong tenia las ideas claras. Contra eso no podían hacer nada, a la larga pierdes.

En el norte los bosques han sido una ratonera para los tanques metidos en esas carreteras de donde te podían salir de cualquier parte. En los videos vemos unidades muy pequeñas, esas artillería con tanta puntería.

En esas llanuras encuentran muchas zonas donde esconderse e ir castigando. Sobre la tropa si que tienen pocos profesiones, pero lo que se ve son tropas que se irán curtiendo, hombres de 40 años, tiene mucho fondo pueden ir movilizando medio millón.

No se que porcentaje hay de tropas rusas realmente profesionales y de cierta edad, pongamos 50.000.
En un listado de hoy de bajas rusas todo eran críos. Con tan poca infantería si pierden 500 tanques, van a quedar 10 a 1.

Porque los rusos tendrían que hacer algo así como reclutamiento forzoso y escalar a una guerra de verdad.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El trabajo de los de Oryx me parece correcto, se pueden dar como buenos esos 500, pienso que son más. Habrá unidades capturadas que pueden ser recuperadas por los rusos.
> 
> Enfrentarse frontalmente es una temeridad, lo mejor es frenarlos en obstáculos naturales o ciudades y luego ir desgastando. Es la logística, son números (ese es el problema que tienen) se replegaron porque tenían unas lineas (totales de más de 2000km) que eran insostenibles con las perdidas (diarias). Era imposible abastecer tantos frentes. Se replegaron porque los mandos dijeron que iban a una catástrofe. Entiendo que en la zona del Dombass tienen un terreno muy estudiado, a mi también me sorprende los pocos avances desde el principio por parte de los Rusos.
> 
> ...



“Una guerra de verdad”

Que es? La tarde de los imbeciles?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El trabajo de los de Oryx me parece correcto, se pueden dar como buenos esos 500, pienso que son más. Habrá unidades capturadas que pueden ser recuperadas por los rusos.
> 
> Enfrentarse frontalmente es una temeridad, lo mejor es frenarlos en obstáculos naturales o ciudades y luego ir desgastando. Es la logística, son números (ese es el problema que tienen) se replegaron porque tenían unas lineas que eran insostenibles con las perdidas. Era imposible abastecer tantos frentes en tantas distancias. Se replegaron porque los mandos dijeron que iban a una catástrofe. Entiendo que en la zona del Dombass tienen un terreno muy estudiado, a mi también me sorprende los pocos avances desde el principio por parte de los Rusos.
> 
> ...



El trabajo de Oryx y Kemal en la web de Oryx es brillante, todos esos que se empeñan en criticar dicha labor no son capaces de desmontar las capturas o bien no saben cómo funciona. Anteriormente a esto, hicieron una labor impecable en Siria, Libia, Azerbaiyán y Afganistán.



Giles Amaury dijo:


> El mismo. No he borrado el documento donde copie y pegue todos aquellos comentarios de Zhukov para aquel superhilazo loleante de Zhukov, así que he encontrado todos los comentarios que ha hecho sobre él nuestro ejperto jeoestratega de referencia:
> 
> *7 marzo, 2022 a las 10:11 am*
> De acuerdo con Strelkov, hay problemas de suministro de combustible y lubricantes en algún punto y por eso se han perdido algunos tanques y blindados en un contraataque ukro ayer en Volonovakha. Es un desajuste logístico temporal y previsible, dada la escala de la operación y los profundos avances. Problemas, retrasos y fallos siempre los habrá, pero en conjunto la guerra va bien.
> ...



Menudo tarado que es Zhukov jajajajajaja Strelkov debe de ser de los pocos líderes prorrusos originales que siguen vivos, el resto murieron todos o casi todos, algunos en extrañas circunstancias... Curiosamente los que menos ganas tenían de unirse a Rusia y que querían mantenerse como estado independiente


----------



## txusky_g (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Un millón de civiles muertos en el conjunto de la operación, pero claro cuando los ocasiona USA son bajas colaterales contra el "terror", es decir, contra todo aquel que transacciona sus productos energéticos en una divisa diferente al dólar.

A ti si que habría que meterte el porro por el ojal a ver si dejas de ser tan gilipollas, muchacho. Compra mantas con la bandera americana para calentarte el próximo invierno que falta te va a hacer....


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

Hacer movilización ya está más que descontado. Se pone como excusa a la OTAN, se publicita como Gran Guerra Patriótica II y palante. 

Pero ni por esas, porque no es un problema de infantería. Aunque estuvieran 3 a 1 los drones, los gadgets IR y térmicos, los satélites USA, la inteligencia asistida desde la OTAN, los misiles guiados y el ponerse firme en el terreno valen mucho más.


----------



## Polietileno (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La explicación es que la población de Nigeria es de 206.708.000 de habitantes y la de Egipto es de 101.400.000, mientras que la de Suiza es de 8.604.000, la de Noruega de 5.425.000 y la de Dinamarca de 5.837.000.
> 
> El PIB PPA corrige las magnitudes de los PIBs nominales, para reflejar que los precios de Suiza, Noruega o Dinamarca son mucho mayores que los precios de Nigeria o Egipto. Es decir, un ciudadano noruego, por ejemplo, cobra al cambio 80.000 dólares, mientras que un nigeriano cobra 7.000, pero el precio del arroz es Noruega es de 3 $/Kg mientras que el nigeriano puede comprarlo por 0,5$/Kg.
> 
> ...



Por detras de japon y Alemania que no van a aspirando a ser imperios. El tema es que Rusia no tiene futuro no va a crecer más aunque acabe la guerra y vuelva a lo de antes. Su futuro era la irrelevancia. Nada de aspirar a rivalizar con USA o con China


----------



## moncton (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La explicación es que la población de Nigeria es de 206.708.000 de habitantes y la de Egipto es de 101.400.000, mientras que la de Suiza es de 8.604.000, la de Noruega de 5.425.000 y la de Dinamarca de 5.837.000.
> 
> El PIB PPA corrige las magnitudes de los PIBs nominales, para reflejar que los precios de Suiza, Noruega o Dinamarca son mucho mayores que los precios de Nigeria o Egipto. Es decir, un ciudadano noruego, por ejemplo, cobra al cambio 80.000 dólares, mientras que un nigeriano cobra 7.000, pero el precio del arroz es Noruega es de 3 $/Kg mientras que el nigeriano puede comprarlo por 0,5$/Kg.
> 
> ...



Si, si, sexta potencia productiva los cojones. Cuando fue la ultima vez que compraste un producto ruso?

Si no pueden ni fabricar tampones

Quitale petroleo y gas natural y no producen nada


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

Entiendo que la ofensiva ha quedado en nada y los rusos se han dedicado a seguir con,los lanzamientos de artillería y misiles a población civil. Mientras tanto, desde el primer lunes de la guerra están buscando como locos un armisticio y la última propuesta a Ucrania: 
También este miércoles, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores, María Zajárova, ha hecho un repaso a las principales exigencias de Moscú . “Las conversaciones para asegurar el estatus neutral de Ucrania, fuera de cualquier bloque y sin armas nucleares, continúan”, ha dicho Zajárova antes de mencionar otros puntos de la agenda, entre los que incluyó la desmilitarización del país, la restauración del ruso como idioma oficial y el reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia. Sin embargo, para la región de Donbás ha exigido solo su independencia y no su integración en la Federación Rusa.










El Kremlin entrega a Kiev una oferta de negociación en plena ofensiva de Donbás


Rusia prueba un nuevo misil balístico intercontinental con capacidad para portar hasta 15 cabezas nucleares




elpais.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Por detras de japon y Alemania que no van a aspirando a ser imperios. El tema es que Rusia no tiene futuro no va a crecer más aunque acabe la guerra y vuelva a lo de antes. Su futuro era la irrelevancia. Nada de aspirar a rivalizar con USA o con China



Ni Japón ni Alemania tienen la cantidad ingente de recursos que tiene Rusia y como es obvio las van a defender. Esto es lo que el subconsciente colectivo no acaba de ver. Occidente ha perdido el control sobre los recursos energéticos y sobre las materias primas.

Que más da si Rusia tendrá identidad propia o si se convertirá en el almacén de China. El caso es que nosotros estamos jodidos y ya no quedan Estados débiles a los que expoliar.

Europa podía haber adquirido una postura intermedia, pero debido a la subyugación a los intereses USA hemos firmado nuestra sentencia de muerte, de una forma u otra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado
*








Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Un millón de civiles muertos en el conjunto de la operación, pero claro cuando los ocasiona USA son bajas colaterales contra el "terror", es decir, contra todo aquel que transacciona sus productos energéticos en una divisa diferente al dólar.
> 
> A ti si que habría que meterte el porro por el ojal a ver si dejas de ser tan gilipollas, muchacho. Compra mantas con la bandera americana para calentarte el próximo invierno que falta te va a hacer....



Caen más rápido sus trolls que la infantería esa con cascos de lata.


----------



## arangul (20 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Entiendo que la ofensiva ha quedado en nada y los rusos se han dedicado a seguir con,los lanzamientos de artillería y misiles a población civil. Mientras tanto, desde el primer lunes de la guerra están buscando como locos un armisticio y la última propuesta a Ucrania:
> También este miércoles, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores, María Zajárova, ha hecho un repaso a las principales exigencias de Moscú . “Las conversaciones para asegurar el estatus neutral de Ucrania, fuera de cualquier bloque y sin armas nucleares, continúan”, ha dicho Zajárova antes de mencionar otros puntos de la agenda, entre los que incluyó la desmilitarización del país, la restauración del ruso como idioma oficial y el reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia. Sin embargo, para la región de Donbás ha exigido solo su independencia y no su integración en la Federación Rusa.
> 
> 
> ...



pues yo cada dia veo mas ciudades destruidas,y algunas cada dia mas intensamente destruidas


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Ya lo intentaron y fracasaron, como siempre. Y después se llevaron una mano de hostias de la que ya no se van a levantar.



Como combates a un ejército que, se escusa en su población civil? No tiene mucho sentido...


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Como combates a un ejército que, se escusa en su población civil? No tiene mucho sentido...



Si vas a conquistar una ciudad, suele haber civiles, aunque a los rusos les daba igual.
Y ni con esas, ha sido una cagada enorme.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Si vas a conquistar una ciudad, suele haber civiles, aunque a los rusos les daba igual.
> Y ni con esas, ha sido una cagada enorme.



Lo suyo de no querer utilizar a la población como escudos humanos es que las fuerzas defensivas adelanten líneas con respecto a dicha población con el fin de protegerla. Obviamente este no es el caso de Ucrania.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el verdadero mariscal que gano la guerra contra Alemania no fue Fuck-off, fue el mariscal industria americana. Podia pertrechar no importaba cuantos millones de orcos levantara stalin.
> 
> El mariscal fuck off es un fraude propagandista más del imperio pederasta como lo es Yuri Vozkarin. Fuck off es solo la logica de los numeros, no es un estratega ni nada como lo fue von mastein. Un espantapajaros que dice avanzad todo el rato hace lo mismo. Una psyops para no tener que reconocer que fue el tsunami de material americano el que permitia que la legion innumerable de orcos llegara al frente con algo mas que una azada




Y no solo el material enviado a la URSS sino todo lo bombardeado en Europa (sobre todo Alemania), fábricas, minas, líneas de ferrocarril, etc, etc, etc,. Y el enfrentamiento con con la luftwaffe (perdiendo miles de aviones) y miles de cañones 88 antiaéreos (recursos que no fueron contra la URSS). Y la cantidad de Divisiones que Alemania tuvo que dejar en Europa (además de recursos como el muro atlántico, submarinos, etc, etc) para ocupar y esperar el Dia D durante toda la guerra.

La URSS no se enfrentó a Europa occidental en su conjunto, y además el EJE tuvo que hacer la guerra en norteAfrica y sufrir bombardeos durante años en el corazón de Europa. Los que se piensan que la URSS venció a Europa sufren de propaganda y retraso mental.


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El trabajo de los de Oryx me parece correcto, se pueden dar como buenos esos 500, pienso que son más. Habrá unidades capturadas que pueden ser recuperadas por los rusos.
> 
> Enfrentarse frontalmente es una temeridad, lo mejor es frenarlos en obstáculos naturales o ciudades y luego ir desgastando. Es la logística, son números (ese es el problema que tienen) se replegaron porque tenían unas lineas (totales de más de 2000km) que eran insostenibles con las perdidas (diarias). Era imposible abastecer tantos frentes. Se replegaron porque los mandos dijeron que iban a una catástrofe. Entiendo que en la zona del Dombass tienen un terreno muy estudiado, a mi también me sorprende los pocos avances desde el principio por parte de los Rusos.
> 
> ...



Por contrastar con la propaganda rusa, también ha destruido lo suyo, unidades mecanizadas muchísimas también.




No tengo nada claro que se replegasen por que estuvieran teniendo muchas bajas. Se replegaron porque no hacían nada útil por allí, si no vas a invadir ni bombardear Kiev es tontería quedarse. Pienso que este tipo de decisiones se toman de antemano pensándolo muy bien (otra cosa es el desarrollo), esta imagen que tenéis algunos de que el mando ruso está constantemente improvisando es falsa. Lo de entrar desde Bielorrusia hacia Kiev estaba planificado desde hace tiempo y tendría su razón de ser.

Pero tienes que hablar de todo, Vietnam tiene zonas de selva complicadísimas para el avance, ucrania son casi todo valles y claros, los rusos se conocen la orografía ucraniana de pe a pa, los americanos por las fotos y las películas. Por no hablar de que el modo de hacer la guerra ruso es muy diferente al americano.

Aún así no están entrenados para una guerra, se pueden curtir, pero al final la disciplina está por encima de la determinación. Y yo que sigo mucho la propaganda rusa, se ven poquísimos militares jóvenes, son todo cuarentones o cincuentones. Luego tienes a chechenos o el mismo batallón Somalia que tienen el culo pelao en diferentes guerras.

El objetivo de Rusia no es conquistar ucrania, por tanto no necesita mucha tropa.


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo suyo de no querer utilizar a la población como escudos humanos es que las fuerzas defensivas adelanten líneas con respecto a dicha población con el fin de protegerla. Obviamente este no es el caso de Ucrania.



Estas tú para adelantarte a las líneas con un Moshin-Nagant y una olla en la cabeza.
Deja de decir chorradas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Estas tú para adelantarte a las líneas con un Moshin-Nagant y una olla en la cabeza.
> Deja de decir chorradas.



Chorradas las tuyas que justificas la utilización de la población como escudos humanos y encima lo vendes como una victoria heroica.

Venga, jarro leche, pastilla y a mormir.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Maniobra para estabilizar las fronteras de Bielorrusia y amontonar tropas ucranianas en Kiev, ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia. Dicha operación incluia la implementación de varias bases en territorio Ucraniano, pero Rusia se adelantó a tal realidad.
> 
> Obviamente no lo van a contar en el Telediario, pero la operación rusa en conjunto es de mucho mayor calibre del relatado. Nunca dejaron de controlar el mapa de batalla de hecho.
> 
> ...



"..ante la operación OTAN que pretendía controlar el este de Ucrania y ciertas zonas del Sur de Bielorrusia."

Mira que se han dicho tonterías dignas de adolescentes en el McDonald en este foro, pero esa parrafada puede que consiga el récord Guiness.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Parece que los Orcos o quien sea quiere tirar el foro.
> 
> Esta noche o mañana voy a intentar tener un foro de backup en hdlgp.com
> 
> Si nos chapan el foro podemos seguir ahí. No va a ser burbuja 2 o nada similar, simplemente para poder seguir comunicando si nos joden.



O abrir un canal de aviso en Telegram para redirigirnos.


----------



## Cuscarejo (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Chorradas las tuyas que justificas la utilización de la población como escudos humanos y encima lo vendes como una victoria heroica.
> 
> Venga, jarro leche, pastilla y a mormir.



No justifico nada, pero la chorrada esa de "adelantar líneas" es muy gorda.
Y ya has emponzoñado esto bastante, estratega.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Dudo que en el 42 la opinión pública fuera la de hoy día como para utilizar a la población de dicha forma, lo que sí tengo claro es que por aquellos entonces los nancys comían menos polla anglosionista. Una lástima para lo que ha quedado el movimiento...


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las empresas niponas están muy relacionadas entre sí. Toshiba tiene semiconductores y si es una medida estatal eso afecta a todo lo que lleva semiconductores en entorno industrial, como los PLCs de Mitsubishi u Omron, que tienen sensores/transductores para automatización y todo el aparellaje eléctrico de electrónica de potencia y sus sistemas de servos. Si Schneider, ABB, Legrand, GE/Rockwell, Siemens, Carlo Gavazzi, etc.. hacen lo mismo (y seguramente ya lo han hecho) todo desarrollo y mantenimiento de la industria de bienes de equipo y la industria de maquinaria ha dejado de existir en Rusia. Sin esto no puedes producir en escala.
> 
> El globalismo trae la estandarización y la superespecialización. Un pez no puede decir "paso del agua", me las arreglo solo, y la industria moderna no puede prescindir de los sistemas de control (software, CPUs, RISCs, ASICs) y el aparellaje eléctrico avanzado sumado a los componentes mecánicos especializados (rodamientos, neumática, hidráulica, sistemas de posicionamiento preciso, etc..) y todo está en manos de muy pocas empresas y los chinos se van andar con mucho cuidado a la hora de andar suministrando alternativas porque un boicott a China en bienes de equipo y semiconductores les haría mucho daño y si es un boicott en cuanto a producción transferida, es rejón de muerte de sectores enteros y millones de empleos.
> 
> ...



Los japoneses están cabreados con el tema de las islas Kuriles que Stalin con todo el morro y finalizada la IIGM se las anexionó.
Por poco que se conozca a los japoneses se sabe que dentro de 1000 años seguirán cabreados.


----------



## elena francis (20 Abr 2022)

Joder, se nos llena el hilo de follaputins. Voy a ignorarlos para no perder el tiempo...


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

arangul dijo:


> pues yo cada dia veo mas ciudades destruidas,y algunas cada dia mas intensamente destruidas



Si a base artillería y misiles.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si, sexta potencia productiva los cojones. Cuando fue la ultima vez que compraste un producto ruso?
> ,
> Si no pueden ni fabricar tampones
> 
> Quitale petroleo y gas natural y no producen nada



Los números no engañan, y el PIB PPA indica claramente que Rusia está en la sexta posición en cuanto a capacidad de producción.

Quizás no sepan fabricar tampones, seguramente la tecnología necesaria está más allá de su capacidad tecnológica, pero es una potencia mundial en cuanto a producción de petróleo, gas, industria militar, química y aeroespacial, y en otros sectores está muy bien situado, siendo en 2019 el decimotercer productor mundial de vehículos, el quinto mayor productor de acero, el segundo de aceite de girasol, el octavo de aceite de soja, el sexto de cerveza o el quinto de mantequilla.

Seguramente tu dispones de datos más fiables sobre su incapacidad de producir productos muy tecnológicos como por ejemplo, no se, mascarillas o ladrillos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Pero si los rojos hispañordos están todos a muerte con Ucrania comiendo pollita usana a la misma velocidad que los nancys.

Eres Nancy o qué? Te veo dolido...


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> ya estamos con lo de siempre
> para los follazelensky ucronazis soy folla putin
> y para follaputin soy un pronazi follaotan
> 
> ...



"..*te lo dire bien claro que aqui se pone es informacion parcial .."*

Pero que tontería es esa? Aquí se pone lo que al forero de turno que entra le da la real gana.

El tono de esa frase es como si esto fuera un periódico amallirista que publica sólo una versión de los hechos. "Este periódico" lo hacemos todos sin cortapisas. Aquí nadie controla lo que se escribe. Si hay poca información sobre acciones rusas será porque no las graban.

Yo me he hartado de poner artículos y noticias de la prensa rusa.

Lo que aquí se ponen en proporción muchos más datos y enlaces que en el hilo general. Y por supuesto con muchísimos menos insultos y proclamas baratas. A ver a cuántos foreros de por aquí se les ha pillado con las gilipolleces típicas de "ya han conquistado Kiev"


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los japoneses están cabreados con el tema de las islas Kuriles que Stalin con todo el morro y finalizada la IIGM se las anexionó.
> Por poco que se conozca a los japoneses se sabe que dentro de 1000 años seguirán cabreados.



La tenían metida muy hondo los rusos con el resultado de la guerra ruso-japonesa y no se cortaron en violar el Tratado de Portsmouth, pero que tampoco es que sea una cosa que en esta gente sorprenda mucho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*VAYA HOSTIA SE ESTA DANDO NETFLIX | DISNEY | EN BOLSA. NUMEROS MAS AL ROJO VIVO QUE EL CULO DE LOS NAZIS DE MARIUPOL*






Noticia: - VAYA HOSTIA SE ESTA DANDO NETFLIX | DISNEY | EN BOLSA. NUMEROS MAS AL ROJO VIVO QUE EL CULO DE LOS NAZIS DE MARIUPOL


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vaya-hostia-se-esta-dando-netflix-en-bolsa-numeros-mas-al-rojo-vivo-que-el-culo-de-los-nazis-de-mariupol.1745094/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cienaga (20 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo me he hartado de poner artículos y noticias de la prensa rusa.
> Lo que aquí se ponen en proporción muchos más datos y enlaces que en el hilo general. Y por supuesto con muchísimos menos insultos y proclamas baratas.



si te soy sincero es la primera vez que te leo, mirare tu historial para saber mas

y yo fui uno de los primeros durante la primera semana que contabilizando videos de aqui de alla
calcule que los rusos habian tenido 3600 bajas y habian perdido al menos 1800 vehiculos de todo tipo
y aun asi me llaman follaputin

hazte una idea

pero luego me puse a mirar los balances militares antes de la caida de la URSS y resulta que
la famosa chatarra MT-LB habian fabricado entre 4500-7000 unidades
T80 4000
T72 10000
BMP 1,2,3 28000
BMD 3000
BTR 50000 pero solo unos 12000 BTR modernos de ruedas no de orugas
ATP 2700 2S1 122mm
ATP 2300 2S3 
ATP 350 Pion 2S7 8" (203mm)
Lanzacohetes 8000 
sin contar los camiones que sumas aprox unos 50000
no creo que haya misiles pa tanta chatarra


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Pero si te acabo de decir que todos los rojos hispañordos están con Ucrania a muerte comiendo pollita usana como los nancys.

Va venga admítelo, eres nancy rojete que vive del estado y te gusta la polla usana. Ya está, no pasa nada, el primer paso es admitirlo.


----------



## Radiopatio (20 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El Putin hoy se ha puesto a la altura de Corea del Norte y sus vídeos de nukes.
> 
> Vaya ridículo, las cosas deben ir muy mal a nivel interno para hacer semejantes vídeos.



He pensado lo mismo al ver el vídeo. Es propaganda cutre e insípida, con mensaje de Putin de 'cuidao, cuidadín, que tenemos un nuevo pepino guapo y sus vais a cagar'. 

Propaganda a nivel coreano. Juguetito en forma de pepinaco saliendo del silo, desde varios enfoques, repitiendo en ciclo la ignición y la salida del pepino, entre fogatas y la puntita asomando, como si fuese algo súper la hostia. Se le ve subir al cielo, y hale, ya está. Otro jodido pepino más del montón, por mucho que lo quieran llamar hipersónico intergaláctico.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> si te soy sincero es la primera vez que te leo, mirare tu historial para saber mas
> 
> y yo fui uno de los primeros durante la primera semana que contabilizando videos de aqui de alla
> calcule que los rusos habian tenido 3600 bajas y habian perdido al menos 1800 vehiculos de todo tipo
> ...



"..mirare tu historial para saber mas"

Lo tienes muy sencillo, yo lo acabo de hacer.

Pongo en el buscador Icibatreuh + Pravda y me salen 97 mensajes.

Si ya les sumas el Izvestia y otros periódicos rusos pasarán de los 200


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

*me ha dicho Antonio Sánchez que si coméis polla USAna fuertemente, lo mismo incluyen a Ceuta y Melilla en la OTAN. 

venga, mucho ánimo. *


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

Indonesia es el cuarto país más poblado del mundo con una población de 270.000.000 de personas y cuadruplica al país más poblado de los otros: Francia 68 millones, Reino Unido 68 millones, Corea del Sur 52 millones, Canadá 38 millones y Australia 26 millones.

Eso significa que su PIB PPA per cápita solo tiene que superar la cuarta del de Francia para que su PIB PPA sea superior al de todos ellos. Que es exactamente lo que sucede.


----------



## cienaga (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> *me ha dicho Antonio Sánchez que si coméis polla USAna fuertemente, lo mismo incluyen a Ceuta y Melilla en la OTAN.
> 
> venga, mucho ánimo. *



si no te gusta el hilo puedes dejarlo cuando quieras, no te echaremos de menos


----------



## waukegan (20 Abr 2022)

Indonesia es el cuarto país del mundo por población. Tienen una industria potente y diversificada: sector petroquímico, fertilizantes, tecnológica, maderera, caucho, vehículos a motor. Es una minichina de hace 20 años para quien perdiese aquel tren. Los salarios son muy bajos aunque el país tiene bastantes problemas de todo tipo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Es que para responder a las estupideces que argumentas no se necesita mucho más. Tu momento cumbre ha sido cuando has citado las cuentas, a partir de ahí has caido en picado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> si no te gusta el hilo puedes dejarlo cuando quieras, no te echaremos de menos



No, que es en serio. Vosotros defender a aquellos que nos han obligado a ceder el Sáhara que me han dicho que si lo hacéis bien os incluyen Ceuta u Melilla en la OTAN.


----------



## moncton (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Los números no engañan, y el PIB PPA indica claramente que Rusia está en la sexta posición en cuanto a capacidad de producción.
> 
> Quizás no sepan fabricar tampones, seguramente la tecnología necesaria está más allá de su capacidad tecnológica, pero es una potencia mundial en cuanto a producción de petróleo, gas, industria militar, química y aeroespacial, y en otros sectores está muy bien situado, siendo en 2019 el decimotercer productor mundial de vehículos, el quinto mayor productor de acero, el segundo de aceite de girasol, el octavo de aceite de soja, el sexto de cerveza o el quinto de mantequilla.
> 
> Seguramente tu dispones de datos más fiables sobre su incapacidad de producir productos muy tecnológicos como por ejemplo, no se, mascarillas o ladrillos.



Si, si capacidad de produccion pero la unica fabrica de tanques que tienen ha tenido que parar porque le faltan componentes importados.

Y en tema de microchips lo mejor que fabrican es tecnologia de 90 nm, que es la de hace 15 años

Y entre los 500 ordenadores mas potentes del mundo debe haber un par en rusia.... con tecnología importada

Repito, gas, petroleo y materias primas, el resto de la economia rusa es tercermundista. Tambien decian que españa en los 60 era la octava potencia industrial

Imaginate lo que podria hacer alemania, japon o corea con el territorio, las materias primas y la poblacion de rusia....


----------



## At4008 (20 Abr 2022)

64% de bots dimitri en Burbuja 


Esto es lo que hay:





__





Encuesta para saber que % de los foreros va con Rusia o con Ucrania


Intentemos votar todos.




www.burbuja.info













Dicen que Burbuja está lleno de nazis, pero son unos nazis un poquito raros porque apoyan al gobierno que defiende todos los regímenes comunistas del mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

a eso me refiero, a que ahora los puentes sirven solo al orco y cuando no les sirvan, los volaran por los aires. Por eso deberian derribarlos YA.



Gnidlog dijo:


> Un puente es complejo de construir y más en el Dnieper, no deberías volar un puente, vuela los accesos.
> 
> No los han volado porque los necesitan o los van a necesitar, si Kherson cae los rusos los volaran a no ser que los ucranianos los consigan capturar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Rusia ocupa la posición nº 6 mundial en PIB PPA, que es la mejor medida para comparar países:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)
> 
> ...



Yo no soy economista pero ese es un ranking que "dice lo que dice"

'El Producto Interior Bruto *(PIB)*, o Gross Domestic Product (GDP), mide el valor de la producción de bienes y servicios de un país al valor monetario de cambio internacional, siendo utilizado como referencia para la comparación entre países el dólar estadounidense por ser la moneda en la que se realizan la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mercado internacional.

La Paridad del Poder Adquisitivo *(PPA)*, o Purchasing Power Parity (PPP), mide el poder adquisitivo de compra de un bien o servicio en un país en comparación al de otro país en base a la moneda de cada país.'

En la tabla de abajo vemos la comparación PIB / PPA

Claro, India tiene un PPA que es la suma de Japón y Alemania porque tiene un gasto brutal en alimentar a su población. Pero ya me dirás cuál es su capacidad de compra en el exterior. (Repito, yo de economía poco y estoy en terreno pantanoso)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> 64% de bots dimitri en Burbuja
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que hay:
> ...



El Harman es tan bot que ni vota ahí, el script de forear no le pilla los cuestionarios u otros hilos que no sean los programados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

a ver soplapollas, dime donde yo o cualquiera de los que esta en este hilo a asumido que 1 millon de muertos en irak esta bien porque el imperio americano debe de extenderse su lebensraun, y los irakies tienen que ser desnazificados

el imperio orco invade y extermina la poblacion de un pais (5 millones de hab en diaspora) pero blablabla usa y blablabla otan. Movimientario orco.







Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero qué secta ni que pollas?
> 
> Asumis un millón de bajas civiles como daños colaterales en Irak y ahora montais en cólera por lo de Ucrania? Tu si que perteneces a una buena secta, la de los gilipollas concretamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Abr 2022)

Pero qué le habeis hecho, malahes!!
Así no nos duran ná. Hay que jugar un poco, como orca y foca, se les mueve y luego ñamñam.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver soplapollas, dime donde yo o cualquiera de los que esta en este hilo a asumido que 1 millon de muertos en irak esta bien porque el imperio americano debe de extenderse su lebensraun, y los irakies tienen que ser desnazificados
> 
> el imperio orco invade y extermina la poblacion de un pais (5 millones de hab en diaspora) pero blablabla usa y blablabla otan. Movimientario orco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031892



Hay que entenderlos. Para justificar una aberración y ponerse del lado de la infamia, está pletora de desquiciados tienen que tirar de la falacia. Así les funciona el cerebro. Putin, un delincuente de bajos fondos, al estilo Stalin, es su mesías!!! Es que sin disfunción del sentido de lo lógico, de donde iban a estar aquí haciendo el ridiculo con sus argumentos de mierda, que no son más que asumir la propaganda para oliggofrenicos del gobierno ruso como propia, y sin pudor.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver soplapollas, dime donde yo o cualquiera de los que esta en este hilo a asumido que 1 millon de muertos en irak esta bien porque el imperio americano debe de extenderse su lebensraun, y los irakies tienen que ser desnazificados
> 
> el imperio orco invade y extermina la poblacion de un pais (5 millones de hab en diaspora) pero blablabla usa y blablabla otan. Movimientario orco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031892



Pero seguro que no lloraste tanto cuando EEUU invadió Irak para encontrar armas de destrucción masiva digo......petroleo. 

No veo tanto orco como pretendes vender, veo a mucho comepollas que vive de que España continué siendo una colonia norteamericana.


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si capacidad de produccion pero la unica fabrica de tanques que tienen ha tenido que parar porque le faltan componentes importados.
> 
> Y en tema de microchips lo mejor que fabrican es tecnologia de 90 nm, que es la de hace 15 años
> 
> ...



La fabricación de microchips es un sector industrial muy especializado debido a la enorme necesidad de capital inicial que se requiere y del bajo retorno que produce en los instantes iniciales de la inversión, por lo que muy pocos países disponen de fábricas con tecnología propia.

En un mundo de comercio libre y sin restricciones, los países se especializan y aparecen unos pocos productores mundiales, caso de EE.UU., China, Corea y Japón.

En la medida en que ese comercio se limite, las necesidades provocarán que aparezcan nuevos fabricantes.

En cuanto a los 500 ordenadores más potentes del mundo, diría que salvo los que estén situados en EE.UU., China, Corea o Japón serán todos de tecnología importada.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Este hilo es para seguir la invasión ilegal de Rusia no para hacer propaganda de Putin.



Efectivamente, se ha visto un desembarco en el hilo de proputinianos tratando de hacer offtopics a saco.
Ya molestan.
Intentan crear dos bandos enfrentados como sea cuando aquí se está relatando los acontecimientos de una guerra.
Estoy a punto de poner la lavadora ignore en marcha...


----------



## At4008 (20 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El Harman es tan bot que ni vota ahí, el script de forear no le pilla los cuestionarios u otros hilos que no sean los programados



Para hacernos una idea de cómo están las cosas por el foro, en Burbuja hay más apoyo a Putin que en Rusia (53% según estudios). 









Do Russians tell the truth when they say they support the war in Ukraine? Evidence from a list experiment


Survey evidence indicates a majority of Russian citizens support their country’s military action in Ukraine. But does this give an accurate picture of public opinion? Using an innovative list exper…




blogs.lse.ac.uk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

No sabes lo que significa el PIB PPA y por lo tanto desconoces del potencial de Rusia para mantener este conflicto que tan interesados estáis en perdurar.

No solo eres un peligro para tus propios intereses derivado de tu ignorancia, sino que lo eres para el resto y ahí es donde hay que ponerte ciertos límites.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

lluvia de azufre sobre la chatarra del orco


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Abr 2022)

Joder lleva ya 7 horas el tonto polla ese diciendo chorradas, ya debe faltar poco para que salga a por el arroz con frijoles del día.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

esa escoria ha quemado su carta de juez de lo moral en el momento en el que abreva duro la palangana que el khan les a servido llena de la sangre inocente de Bucha y de otros tantos lugares. qué derecho tienen semejantes bostas del mundo orco que justifican cualquier crimen por la para ellos bella idea de verlo todo sometido al mismo khan. te viene aqui contando historias mientras que abrevan esa palangana con sumo placer



Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Hay que entenderlos. Para justificar una aberración y ponerse del lado de la infamia, está pletora de desquiciados tienen que tirar de la falacia. Así les funciona el cerebro. Putin, un delincuente de bajos fondos, al estilo Stalin, es su mesías!!! Es que sin disfunción del sentido de lo lógico, de donde iban a estar aquí haciendo el ridiculo con sus argumentos de mierda, que no son más que asumir la propaganda para oliggofrenicos del gobierno ruso como propia, y sin pudor.


----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

-Veo mucho humo aquí, hemos tomado ya Mariupol?
- No señor, es Esperpenterio, que le están dando hasta en el carnet


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

ya veremos si las fraguas de mordor pueden remplazar tanta chatarra demoniaca,
orcos me imagino que si, pol put puede movilizar un par de millones de orcos, eso es algo que no deberíamos de descartar


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo no soy economista pero ese es un ranking que "dice lo que dice"
> 
> 'El Producto Interior Bruto *(PIB)*, o Gross Domestic Product (GDP), mide el valor de la producción de bienes y servicios de un país al valor monetario de cambio internacional, siendo utilizado como referencia para la comparación entre países el dólar estadounidense por ser la moneda en la que se realizan la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mercado internacional.
> 
> ...



El PIB PPA es la mejor manera de medir capacidades de producción comparativa entre países. 

El problema con el PIB medido en dólares es que los tipos de cambio nominales no reflejan las diferencias en los niveles de precios. 

Quizás se vea mejor con un ejemplo:

Supongamos que un país A tiene un PIB per cápita de 10.000 dólares al tipo de cambio corriente, y una población de 10 millones, y supongamos también que produce un solo producto X que cuesta 1 dólar.

La producción total del país es de:

PIB NOMINAL = 10 millones de personas x 10.000 $/persona = 100.000.000.000 (CIEN MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES)

mientras que su producción real es de

10 millones de personas x 10.000 $/persona x 1 unidad de X/$ = 100.000.000.000 unidades de X al año


Supongamos otro país B con un PIB per cápita de 20.000 dólares y una población de 10 millones, que produce X a 2 $ por unidad.

Su producción será

PIB NOMINAL 10 millones de personas x 20.000 $/persona = 200.000.000.000 (DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES)

mientras que su producción real es de

10 millones de personas x 20.000 $/persona x 0,5 unidad de X/$ = 100.000.000.000 unidades de X al año


Es decir, el PIB NOMINAL del país B dobla al de A, pero su producción es IDÉNTICA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (20 Abr 2022)

Veo que los rusos y follaputins han pasado de vociferar que Ucrania al completo había caido en 24 horas, a tener que amenazar con tirar una ojiva nuclear táctica, 2 meses después, para rendir la ciudad fronteriza de Mariupol.

Cumpliendo expectativas y tal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)

De los pocos que está al nivel en Europa









Borrell avisa: "La batalla decisiva se libra en el Donbás y es urgente la llegada de ayuda militar"


Josep Borrell, alto representante de la Unión para Política Exterior y de Seguridad, advierte de que en Ucrania se abre una nueva fase en una guerra con consecuencias que van mucho más allá de sus fronteras




www.elconfidencial.com





Una vergüenza para el continente, una muestra de amoralidad, que esté tolerando esta limpieza etnica, y que sea la camonguel los que esten plantando cara al oso apestoso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El PIB PPA es la mejor manera de medir capacidades de producción comparativa entre países.
> 
> El problema con el PIB medido en dólares es que los tipos de cambio nominales no reflejan las diferencias en los niveles de precios.
> 
> ...



Haz el favor de explicar a estos borregos politizados en el Cristo que se está metiendo Europa, anda por favor Kike. 

Ahora simplifican pero dentro de 8 meses serán capaces de sacrificar un ucraniano al Dios Mercado por un radiador caliente.


----------



## alas97 (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lluvia de azufre sobre la chatarra del orco



Joder, cada vez que veo como salta la torreta y sube la columna de fuego infernal me da yuyu y siento pena por la tripulación si es que está dentro.

Lo único que he conocido en mi vida son t-55 y t-62, los he visto tocados y con tripulaciones rip que tenías que echar una lata de desinfectante por la escotilla y apartarte rápido porque los gusanones salían de adentro por todos los bujeros que te daba un jamacuco. pero lo de las explosiones de los tanques rusos es de película palomitera de michael bay. no creo que se salve nadie después que le peguen con la artillería o los at.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

El imperio orco está listo ya moral y espiritualmente para que este person termine gobernando puño de hierro y videos de seda. Va a quedar precioso mordor con ese boost en islamismo radical.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

__





Putin ya ha puesto la quinta marcha . La alegria llega a los soldados rusos


Empieza el modo apisonadora , lento pero seguro y aunque se tarden dos años se llega a Kiev con poco número de bajas . Y claro la tropa lo siente .




www.burbuja.info






​

putin truck to tank


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por contrastar con la propaganda rusa, también ha destruido lo suyo, unidades mecanizadas muchísimas también.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien has puesto más helicópteros de los que ha tenido Ucrania nunca ..serás retrasado mental


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni fiasco ni triunfo. Nunca sabremos cuales fueron las intenciones rusas. Los propagandistas rusos dirán que fue una genialidad militar y los cuñaos follaotan un fracaso.
> 
> Yo solo me atengo a los hechos. Y hoy es un hecho que Rusia controla Kherson y el 80% del sur de ucrania. Y eso es por algo. Una ofensiva la del donbass gracias a la cual hoy ya controlan Izyum y varios pueblos, que anteayer no se controlaban.
> 
> No sé, los que sois follaotan o simplemente estáis en contra de la invasión (pojque ez una agrezion a los derezos shurmanos de la horda) se os está agotando ya la fase de ridiculización. A ver si entráis pronto en la fase de aceptación y lográis separar el forofismo del análisis militar. Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad.



"Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad."

Consejos vendo, para mí no tengo.

No recuerdo a ningún habitual de este hilo que haya negado categóricamente el que los rusos vayan a tomar el Donbass. Creo que muchos pensamos que entra dentro de lo posible, pero para ese viaje no hacía falta alforjas.

Antes de la guerra hasta Biden dijo que la respuesta de Occidente iba a ser muy diferente si Rusia atacaba el Donbass a que lo hiciera en toda Ucrania.

Si se hubieran limitado al Donbass las sanciones hubieran sido muchisimo menores y las armas entregadas lo mismo.

Ahora Rusia se enfrenta a unas sanciones escalofriantes que la van a dejar hundida por varios lustros. Eso lo ve un ciego y hasta la ministra rusa de economía.

Y en cuanto a la guerra, ha perdido una cantidad enorme de equipos y soldados en el norte, ha arrasado Mariupol hasta los cimientos pero hay dudas sobre lo que pasará en el epicentro de la Operación Especial. Te recuerdo que entraron para proteger el Donbas (Putin dixit). La "finta" del norte quizás quitó efectivos ucras en el sur pero ha hecho que Ucrania haya ganado TIEMPO. Tiempo para convencer al mundo de una increíble agresión, tiempo para recibir una enorme cantidad de armamento defensivo y tiempo para entrenar a su gente

Mi opinión. Si hubieran atacado solo el Donbass Sánchez no hubiera enviado armas, el Moskva seguiría navegando, no se hubieran producido los centenares de asesinatos de civiles en el norte y Putin no hubiera sido considerado un carnicero


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que es troll?
> 
> Informarse por fuentes diferentes a las de Telahinco o Antonia3?
> 
> Menudo enmelonamiento lleváis y lo peor es que continuais aplaudiendo a las 8 vuestra propia ruina....



Vamos a ver, retarded. ¿Estás viendo aquí noticias o informaciones enlazadas de alguna cadena de televisión?.

Todo lo que se pone aquí sale de Internet.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Sin trenes están _kaputt_. O sin las vías, como queramos.
Estos mapas no hacen sino confirmarlo. El problema para ellos es que los ucranianos también lo saben.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Abr 2022)

Joder lo de los aviones es un cantazo. Ahí se han sobrao pero bien.








La fuerza aérea ucraniana crece. Parece que alguien ha donado a Kiev más MiG-29. – Galaxia Militar


Sorprendentemente, teniendo en cuenta las probabilidades en su contra, los aviadores ucranianos tienen hoy más cazas operables que a principios de abril, según el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos, John Kirby.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

Lo logico seria que acabaran con todas las vias que llegan perpendicular desde mordor con artilleria, eso liberaria jarkiv de presion.
un avance en paralelo a las fronteras mientras revientan vias que van a l norte y eso da cobertura al flanco de ivnasion.
Esas carreteras y vias solo sirven y serviran al orco, porque cuando pasen a ser utiles a ucrania el orco los volará. No tiene sentido no derribarlos pensando que un dia te seran utiles.




Covaleda dijo:


> Sin trenes están _kaputt_. O sin las vías, como queramos.
> Estos mapas no hacen sino confirmarlo. El problema para ellos es que los ucranianos también lo saben.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El PIB PPA es la mejor manera de medir capacidades de producción comparativa entre países.
> 
> El problema con el PIB medido en dólares es que los tipos de cambio nominales no reflejan las diferencias en los niveles de precios.
> 
> ...



Vale, te compro lo de que es una manera excelente de comparar la PRODUCCION de cada pais. Pero qué producción?

Rusia fabrica tanques como si no hubiera un mañana utilizando una parte brutal de su riqueza nacional. Pero si no los vende en el exterior tampoco podrá comprar nada en el exterior. Podrá tener un millón de tanques y su PPA ser el mayor del mundo pero eso no le sirve para nada.

Y si ya para terminar de cagarla, se mete en una guerra que 1/ le vuelan esos tanques. 2/ le sancionan y no tiene piezas claves para construirlos 3/ se comprueba que sus tanques se volatilizan con un simple Javalin por lo que nadie le va a comprar tanques....joder que negocio.

Jugada maestra de Putin, oiga.

Ahora Putin podría fabricar una pirámide para su mausoleo de 3 km de alta y el PIB PPA del país se iria a la estratosfera, la fabricación de piedras King Size aumentaría enormemente la PRODUCCIÓN TOTAL de Rusia (Por cierto el PIB PPA de los egipcios en el tiempo de las pirámides sería el copón)


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

Es el tercer ejercito más grande de la historia después de la Wehrmacht y el Romano


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Mola el camuflaje de los ucranianos


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (21 Abr 2022)

Imágenes exclusivas de un follavladimiro situándose sobre el hilo y arrojando un mantra...


----------



## At4008 (21 Abr 2022)

Ataque ruso con misiles de crucero sobre (aparentemente) edificios residenciales random


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

*EL FRENTE FINANCIERO CULTURAL*







Noticia: - VAYA HOSTIA SE ESTA DANDO NETFLIX | DISNEY | EN BOLSA. NUMEROS MAS AL ROJO VIVO QUE EL CULO DE LOS NAZIS DE MARIUPOL


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vaya-hostia-se-esta-dando-netflix-en-bolsa-numeros-mas-al-rojo-vivo-que-el-culo-de-los-nazis-de-mariupol.1745094/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

el 9 de mayo aprovechan el día de orgullo orco para declarar el vaciado de las mazmorras de barad dur
es crucial reventar carreteras, puentes y de todo tras las lineas del enemigo, en el curso sur del dnieper es imperdonable que sigan alli


----------



## McNulty (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Cuando Rusia tenga en sus manos el donbass, que diréis? que solo había cuatro granjeros defendiendo esa zona y que se han cargado a 3 brigadas rusas? Un poco de seriedad y de neutralidad."
> 
> Consejos vendo, para mí no tengo.
> 
> ...



Pues es posible, a mí también me sorprendió que atacase toda ucrania en vez de solo el donbass. Eso me hace suponer que los planes de Putin con ucrania van más allá de ese territorio. Es pura especulación de momento, pero creo que quiere quedarse con parte del sur también, incluso diría que lo va a intentar con Jarkov.

No tanto tiempo. Los rusos de a pie sufrirán eso está claro, pero también les servirá para olvidarse de la decadencia cultural de occidente, amén de la dependencia que tienen de la industria centroeuropea. No todo es malo con las sanciones. Lo de siempre, Rusia tiene recursos básicos, uropa no. La carrera económica la tiene ganada desde el principio, y teniendo a la fábrica china al lado más. Y a china le interesa de todo menos una Rusia débil y colapsada, sino se entiende esto no se entiende nada.

Sed realistas por una vez, el ejército ucraniano está completamente descuajeringado (se habla ya de 60,000 soldados ucranianos muertos o desaparecidos + toda la desmilitarización armamentística que es brutal), solo les queda atrincherarse en las ciudades grandes y esperar el fallo de la artillería rusa.
Como no seguís la propaganda rusa no os enteráis, pero cada día, literalmente cada día, los rusos están capturando material OTAN, hileras e hileras de javelins, bazookas esos que envió el perro sánchez, y todo tipo de material occidental. Y eso es material que la otan está regalando a rusia, millones de euros transferidos a Rusia de gratis (armas que has pagado tú). Podrán matar a rusos con eso, pero la superioridad militar en el terreno es rusa, y todo eso acabará en arsenales rusos antes o después.

Así que lo del material OTAN, creo que al final occidente se va a arrepentir de mandar tanta cantidad así a pelo, sin un ejército profesional que lo respalde y sin formación militar de los receptores para usarlo de forma efectiva.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Más de un millón de civiles muertos en Irak, esa es la gran diferencia, tan diferente como la forma de venderlo.
> 
> El U.S. army poco tiene que hacer en Ucrania una vez paralizado el Nord Stream 2 y habiendo colocado el gas USA a un precio un 40% superior al ruso.
> 
> Quien dices que ha destruido al 25% del Ejército ruso?



Menos lobos Caperucita

Lo del millón es la cifra más alta de muertos totales (militares y civiles) que se ha sacado de la manga una tal Opinion Research Business, pero que nadie se la cree. Las cifras más reales (insisto, militares y civiles) en los 7 años de guerra es de:

*LOS MUERTOS SEGÚN...*

Iraq Body Count106.246Brookings Institute112.625Iraq Family Survey151.000The Lancet655.000


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

__





El Capitolio está siendo evacuado


El Capitolio está siendo evacuado




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues es posible, a mí también me sorprendió que atacase toda ucrania en vez de solo el donbass. Eso me hace suponer que los planes de Putin con ucrania van más allá de ese territorio. Es pura especulación de momento, pero creo que quiere quedarse con parte del sur también, incluso diría que lo va a intentar con Jarkov.
> 
> No tanto tiempo. Los rusos de a pie sufrirán eso está claro, pero también les servirá para olvidarse de la decadencia cultural de occidente, amén de la dependencia que tienen de la industria centroeuropea. No todo es malo con las sanciones. Lo de siempre, Rusia tiene recursos básicos, uropa no. La carrera económica la tiene ganada desde el principio, y teniendo a la fábrica china al lado más. Y a china le interesa de todo menos una Rusia débil y colapsada, sino se entiende esto no se entiende nada.
> 
> ...



Aquí nos podemos equivocar todos. Pero si la actual ofensiva del Donbass acaba en un Kiev_Bis espero que te bajarás del burro y admitirás que estabas equivocado.

Espero que no te excuses en otra retirada táctica o en que la OTAN ha llevado en volandas a los ucras hasta las antiguas fronteras de 2014


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Corredores humanitarios que los ucranianos no utilizan para no perder la baza de los escudos humanos?
> 
> Limpieza étnica entre eslavos? Creo que los únicos que pintan la cara y atan a las farolas a los no eslavos son los nacionalistas ucranianos, pero eso no sale en el telediarreo.



Corredores humanitarios que no respeta Rusia

Cruz Roja recuerda a Rusia la necesidad de respetar los corredores humanitarios









Cruz Roja aboga en Moscú por una mayor protección a los civiles


El presidente de Cruz Roja Internacional Peter Maurer se reune con Serguéi Lavrov en la capital rusa para abordar la crisis humanitaria de Ucrania.




es.euronews.com





Limpieza la que quieren hacer los rusos con los ucranianos, además dicho por ellos mismos sin cortarse ni un pelo en la TV estatal rusa. Aquí mismo se han publicado los clips.


----------



## McNulty (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Aquí nos podemos equivocar todos. Pero si la actual ofensiva del Donbass acaba en un Kiev_Bis espero que te bajarás del burro y admitirás que estabas equivocado.
> 
> Espero que no te excuses en otra retirada táctica o en que la OTAN ha llevado en volandas a los ucras hasta las antiguas fronteras de 2014



Ya lo he dicho varias veces.
Lo mínimo para salir con una victoria de ucrania es el control total del donbass. Si se retira Rusia no hay excusas, sería un fracaso claro de Putin.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La explicación es que la población de Nigeria es de 206.708.000 de habitantes y la de Egipto es de 101.400.000, mientras que la de Suiza es de 8.604.000, la de Noruega de 5.425.000 y la de Dinamarca de 5.837.000.
> 
> El PIB PPA corrige las magnitudes de los PIBs nominales, para reflejar que los precios de Suiza, Noruega o Dinamarca son mucho mayores que los precios de Nigeria o Egipto. Es decir, un ciudadano noruego, por ejemplo, cobra al cambio 80.000 dólares, mientras que un nigeriano cobra 7.000, pero el precio del arroz es Noruega es de 3 $/Kg mientras que el nigeriano puede comprarlo por 0,5$/Kg.
> 
> ...



¿Qué exporta Rusia además del gas, petróleo, vodka y AK?. Sobre todo, qué productos manufacturados.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> ¿Qué exporta Rusia además del gas, petróleo, vodka y AK?. Sobre todo, qué productos manufacturados.



Uranio.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Como combates a un ejército que, se escusa en su población civil? No tiene mucho sentido...



Joder que listo. Según tú el ejército republicano tenía que haber abandonado Madrid y luchar en campo abierto antes las tropas de Franco para no dañar a la población civil.

Y lo mismo en Stalingrado. Si quieres tengo muchos otros ejemplos 

Así que defenderse del invasor en tu ciudad cuando te invaden es escudarse en la población civil 

Para ir a mear y no echar ni gota


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

__





El Capitolio está siendo evacuado


El Capitolio está siendo evacuado




www.burbuja.info
















Q World rder

Just a random vaxd pilot lost his way. All good.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. 
Telegram

Breaking911​ 
BREAKING UPDATE: U.S. Capitol Police Give All-Clear After 'Aircraft That Posed Probable Threat' Prompted Evacuation - https://breaking911.com/breaking-update-u-s-capitol-evacuated-due-to-aircraft-that-poses-probable-threat/​

131 viewsItzaDEWsy, 00:58​


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ni Japón ni Alemania tienen la cantidad ingente de recursos que tiene Rusia y como es obvio las van a defender. Esto es lo que el subconsciente colectivo no acaba de ver. Occidente ha perdido el control sobre los recursos energéticos y sobre las materias primas.
> 
> Que más da si Rusia tendrá identidad propia o si se convertirá en el almacén de China. El caso es que nosotros estamos jodidos y ya no quedan Estados débiles a los que expoliar.
> 
> Europa podía haber adquirido una postura intermedia, pero debido a la subyugación a los intereses USA hemos firmado nuestra sentencia de muerte, de una forma u otra.



". la cantidad ingente de recursos que tiene Rusia"

Recuerdas lo de "la maldición de la materias primas"? Te recuerdo lo de Venezuela?


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho varias veces.
> Lo mínimo para salir con una victoria de ucrania es el control total del donbass. Si se retira Rusia no hay excusas, sería un fracaso claro de Putin.



Joder, un fracaso de Putin y de tus predicciones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder, se nos llena el hilo de follaputins. Voy a ignorarlos para no perder el tiempo...



Déjalos hombre, que dan vidilla al hilo. Normalmente duran un par de días. Cuando se les terminan los mantra y los "ora pro nobis" se van. Aquí queremos morlacos para hacer una faena digna, pero de esos hay pocos.


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues es posible, a mí también me sorprendió que atacase toda ucrania en vez de solo el donbass. Eso me hace suponer que los planes de Putin con ucrania van más allá de ese territorio. Es pura especulación de momento, pero creo que quiere quedarse con parte del sur también, incluso diría que lo va a intentar con Jarkov.
> 
> No tanto tiempo. Los rusos de a pie sufrirán eso está claro, pero también les servirá para olvidarse de la decadencia cultural de occidente, amén de la dependencia que tienen de la industria centroeuropea. No todo es malo con las sanciones. Lo de siempre, Rusia tiene recursos básicos, uropa no. La carrera económica la tiene ganada desde el principio, y teniendo a la fábrica china al lado más. Y a china le interesa de todo menos una Rusia débil y colapsada, sino se entiende esto no se entiende nada.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post. Entonces Jarkov ya está a punto caer, no?


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> ¿Qué exporta Rusia además del gas, petróleo, vodka y AK?. Sobre todo, qué productos manufacturados.



Putas, pero creo que no van facturadas, suelen ir en cabina


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero si te acabo de decir que todos los rojos hispañordos están con Ucrania a muerte comiendo pollita usana como los nancys.
> 
> Va venga admítelo, eres nancy rojete que vive del estado y te gusta la polla usana. Ya está, no pasa nada, el primer paso es admitirlo.



Pero ten un poco de dignidad hombre, no repitas esa gilipolleces de 'tragar etc ." que das vergüenza ajena. Eso en el hilo general te dará muchos zanxs pero aquí das pena. 

Si vienes a debatir, lo que quieras. Pero repetir esloganes de adolescentes te quita toda la autoridad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero ten un poco de dignidad hombre, no repitas esa gilipolleces de 'tragar etc ." que das vergüenza ajena. Eso en el hilo general te dará muchos zanxs pero aquí das pena.
> 
> Si vienes a debatir, lo que quieras. Pero repetir esloganes de adolescentes te quita toda la autoridad.



Para autoridad la que generais los que aplaudis a Farlolenski, el mismo que os deja en ridículo cagándose en vuestras empresas cuando no se atreve a hacer lo propio con el resto de compañias europeas. Para autoridad los que aplaudis el relato de Zelenski sobre Gernika cuando lo tenéis entre una de vuestras mayores gestas contra vuestra propia población. Para autoridad los que aplaudis a los mismos que os obligan a ceder el Sáhara y no os cubren las comunidades de Ceuta y Melilla.

El autoritarismo de la ignorancia y la gilipollez extrema, esa es vuestra única autoridad.

Buena cortocircuitada lleváis encima, estáis como para debatir...


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Madre mía todavía sigue el tal Eleuterio desde las 17h de la tarde sin parar. 

Ignoradlo por Dios


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> - No sé si rodillo o no, pero pregunta a cualquier ucraniano del este o del sur como han dejado su pueblo los rusos.



Menos mal que iban a liberarlos del genosidio genosidoso. Ains, esa patita por debajo de la puerta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Madre mía todavía sigue el tal Eleuterio desde las 17h de la tarde sin parar.
> 
> Ignoradlo por Dios



Y usted quejándose desde las 17:05 sin aportar mayor argumento.

No se le ocurre meter a Ucrania en la OTAN ni al que aso la manteca, no se le ocurre enfrentarse de forma directa a tu unico suministrador de gas viable ni al que aso la manteca. Queréis continuar asando la manteca? Adelante, pero que sepáis que en USA se están comiendo las costillas.

No sólo no se ha cedido ni un centímetro sino que se ha buscado este conflicto de forma intencionada.

Resultado del mismo? Pues que Rusia solo con el mercado Indio+Chino poco hambre va a pasar, mientras nosotros tenemos los IPP's absolutamente disparados con una inflación del 20% aún por trasladar. Digo "nosotros" refiriéndome a los Europeos obviamente, que somos los que nos vamos a comer el marrón.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Menos mal que iban a liberarlos del genosidio genosidoso. Ains, esa patita por debajo de la puerta.



Tranquila, Biden no lo permitirá, luchará hasta el último ucraniano y hasta el último euro del resto de europeos.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Matonismo de patio de colegio.

"Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: el presentador Vladimir Solovyov amenaza a Europa y a todos los países de la OTAN, preguntando si tendrán suficientes armas y personas para defenderse una vez que finalice la "operación especial" de Rusia en Ucrania. Solovyov agrega: "No habrá piedad".



Luego la realidad es que no pueden ni con un país de campesinos , como para ponerse farruco con el resto .


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Matonismo de patio de colegio.
> 
> 
> 
> Luego la realidad es que no pueden ni con un país de campesinos , como para ponerse farruco con el resto .



este es el imbécil que tiene nosecuantas casas en el lago de Cómo. Maldito hijodeputa si tanto le gusta la guerra que se vaya a vivir a Azovstal.

son basura todos ellos, son ultranazionalistas.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes exclusivas de un follavladimiro situándose sobre el hilo y arrojando un mantra...



@lowfour ponle nota a este. Sin saltar la torreta no llega a tus estándares de calidad.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Misma táctica rusa y mismos resultados:


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tranquila, Biden no lo permitirá, luchará hasta el último ucraniano y hasta el último euro del resto de europeos.



Lávate tu sucia bocaza antes de hablar de la heroica resistencia del pueblo ucraniano. Ese que decís que no existe. Pues para no existir ya lleva metidos unos cuantos miles de gopniks robalavadoras en bolsas de plástico.

El tontorio, profeta del apocalípsis que nunca viene. Otro sujeto a sueldo del kremlin que ha quedado totalmente desacreditado.


----------



## gargamelix (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Matonismo de patio de colegio.
> 
> 
> 
> Luego la realidad es que no pueden ni con un país de campesinos , como para ponerse farruco con el resto .



Pero de vez en cuando repiten estos mensajes ultranacionalistas en sus debates dimitri desquiciado de mierda. Van metiendo las semillitas de la locura total en la gente.

La opinión pública de los países occidentales debería tener muy claro esto, sólo es conocido en los países cercanos geográficamente a Rusia pero aún hay gente en los otros que piensa que es una exageración y que no puede ser verdad que estén tan zumbados.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (21 Abr 2022)

Hay una cuestión que no veo en estos hilos, en los que no entro regularmente pero con poca profundidad, y que creo que conviene dejar clara. Se habla de las matanzas de Bucha, de los bombardeos a civiles y demás atrocidades del ejército mogol. Pero hay que ir más lejos. Todas, absolutamente todas las atrocidades que se cometan en esta guerra, incluidas las cometidas por ucranianos son responsabilidad de Putin y de sus fuerzas invasoras. Me explico. Ucrania, como país en paz, gozaba de un estado de derecho, más o menos imperfecto, donde el poder coercitivo del estado mantenía un status quo basado en el derecho. Eso mantenía a ralla a todos los perturbados y sadicos que hay en toda sociedad (para ejemplo este foro) La invasion neutraliza la protección del ciudadano frente a esta gentuza y abole el estado de derecho Ucrania año. Rusia es responsable de todo esto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder que listo. Según tú el ejército republicano tenía que haber abandonado Madrid y luchar en campo abierto antes las tropas de Franco para no dañar a la población civil.
> 
> Y lo mismo en Stalingrado. Si quieres tengo muchos otros ejemplos
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre "parapetar" y "esconderte tras" surge cuando no los permites salir. Dudo que en los años de los que hablas la opinión pública fuera similar a la actual. Ucrania vive por y para vender cadáveres de civiles a la opinión pública y no para defenderlos.

A ver cómo se come que tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos y 3 ultimátum continue habiendo civiles en una aceria de Mariupol. Es evidente que interesa tal situación del mismo modo que interesan el conflicto. El pato lo pagan los desgraciados de siempre...


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

Compañeros que sepáis que el otro foro de backup ya funciona en caso de que reviente todo por aquí o si las ciberputis nos comen. Esta muy bien la plataforma aunque ya nos hemos acostumbrado a esta hez. Lo único malo es que tiene scroll infinito, estoy mirando a ver si se puede poner paginación.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La explicación es que la población de Nigeria es de 206.708.000 de habitantes y la de Egipto es de 101.400.000, mientras que la de Suiza es de 8.604.000, la de Noruega de 5.425.000 y la de Dinamarca de 5.837.000.
> 
> El PIB PPA corrige las magnitudes de los PIBs nominales, para reflejar que los precios de Suiza, Noruega o Dinamarca son mucho mayores que los precios de Nigeria o Egipto. Es decir, un ciudadano noruego, por ejemplo, cobra al cambio 80.000 dólares, mientras que un nigeriano cobra 7.000, pero el precio del arroz es Noruega es de 3 $/Kg mientras que el nigeriano puede comprarlo por 0,5$/Kg.
> 
> ...



Aún así, al de Egipto el arroz le cuesta el doble que al suizo, y si hablamos de coches, electrónica, herramientas le debe costar 10 más como minimo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lávate tu sucia bocaza antes de hablar de la heroica resistencia del pueblo ucraniano. Ese que decís que no existe. Pues para no existir ya lleva metidos unos cuantos miles de gopniks robalavadoras en bolsas de plástico.
> 
> El tontorio, profeta del apocalípsis que nunca viene. Otro sujeto a sueldo del kremlin que ha quedado totalmente desacreditado.



El país patas arriba, una caída del PIB superior al 50% y la población asumiendo un sufrimiento absolutamente anacrónico por defender intereses ajenos y vendidos por una piara de cocainomanos millonarios.

A ver si yo no voy a ser agente del Kremlin y tu más gilipollas de que lo que crees. Ignorantes como tu sois los que estáis matando al pueblo ucraniano, no te confundas.

Slava Biden!! Hasta el último euro y hasta el último ucraniano. Claro que si...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El imperio orco está listo ya moral y espiritualmente para que este person termine gobernando puño de hierro y videos de seda. Va a quedar precioso mordor con ese boost en islamismo radical.



No me jodas. Esta gente no tiene sentido del ridiculo.


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El país patas arriba, una caída del PIB superior al 50% y la población asumiendo un sufrimiento absolutamente anacrónico por defender intereses ajenos y vendidos por una piara de cocainomanos millonarios.
> 
> A ver si yo no voy a ser agente del Kremlin y tu más gilipollas de que lo que crees. Ignorantes como tu sois los que estáis matando al pueblo ucraniano, no te confundas.



Sé que es difícil de meterlo en tu cabeza de maricón de mierda pero te lo voy a escribir bien grande para que tus entendederas lo vayan asimilando
*EL PUEBLO UCRANIANO NO SE VA A RENDIR JAMAS. JAMAS DE LOS JAMASES, HIJO DE PUTA*


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El país patas arriba, una caída del PIB superior al 50% y la población asumiendo un sufrimiento absolutamente anacrónico por defender intereses ajenos y vendidos por una piara de cocainomanos millonarios.
> 
> A ver si yo no voy a ser agente del Kremlin y tu más gilipollas de que lo que crees. Ignorantes como tu sois los que estáis matando al pueblo ucraniano, no te confundas.
> 
> Slava Biden!! Hasta el último euro y hasta el último ucraniano. Claro que si...



¿Responsabilidad de Putin en eso? Ninguna , obviamente. Ya nos conocemos el discurso.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El país patas arriba, una caída del PIB superior al 50% y la población asumiendo un sufrimiento absolutamente anacrónico por defender intereses ajenos y vendidos por una piara de cocainomanos millonarios.
> 
> A ver si yo no voy a ser agente del Kremlin y tu más gilipollas de que lo que crees. Ignorantes como tu sois los que estáis matando al pueblo ucraniano, no te confundas.
> 
> Slava Biden!! Hasta el último euro y hasta el último ucraniano. Claro que si...



tio, mira que te tenia por un forero inteligente y al que respetaba pero veo que la diarrea mental es fuerte en ti ahora. Jajaja ahora somos nosotros los comedoritos de burbuja los que matamos a los ucranianos? No tienes vergüenza tío o eres un troll de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Sé que es difícil de meterlo en tu cabeza de maricón de mierda pero te lo voy a escribir bien grande para que tus entendederas lo vayan asimilando
> *EL PUEBLO UCRANIANO NO SE VA A RENDIR JAMAS. JAMAS DE LOS JAMASES, HIJO DE PUTA*



Obvio, eso ya te lo digo yo sin insultar. Biden luchará hasta el último ucraniano y el último euro.


----------



## uberales (21 Abr 2022)

¿Minuto y resultado de generales, coroneles y comandantes rusos?


----------



## ghawar (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Compañeros que sepáis que el otro foro de backup ya funciona en caso de que reviente todo por aquí o si las ciberputis nos comen. Esta muy bien la plataforma aunque ya nos hemos acostumbrado a esta hez. Lo único malo es que tiene scroll infinito, estoy mirando a ver si se puede poner paginación.



Genial , ¿Cuál es la dirección?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Responsabilidad de Putin en eso? Ninguna , obviamente. Ya nos conocemos el discurso.



Putin otro melón como vosotros por atacar Ucrania en vez de nukear EEUU como culpable directo del conflicto, pero lamentsblemente el mundo funciona así, el más débil siempre es el que pilla. Y Ucrania se ha puesto muy a tiro, repito, para mayor gloria del anglosionismo y los cocainomanos corruptos que gestionan el país.

Lo suyo sería que Rusia y EEUU se enfrentaran en el Pacífico y dejaran a los Europeos tranquilos. Dudo que eso suceda, así que toca ESPAVILAR para no acabar como Ucrania.


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio, eso ya te lo digo yo sin insultar. Biden luchará hasta el último ucraniano y el último euro.



Eso de sin insultar vamos a dejarlo. Cuando acabas de decir que el pueblo ucraniano es Biden. Todavía en este hilo no has usado lo del ucropiteco pero poco te falta. Típico de los superiorcitos morales, que no os dais cuenta de cuando insultáis hasta que os meten un martillazo en la cabeza.

¿No te das cuenta, tontín de comerte la piruleta por la mejilla, que antes que tú se han descolgado toda clase de troles soviéticos por este hilo? ¿Qué es lo que te hace sentir tan especialito?


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Más sobre cómo Alemania está infiltradísima por Rusia, hasta los más altos oficiales del gobierno.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

La importancia de tener un movil con Gorilla Glass.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Eso de sin insultar vamos a dejarlo. Cuando acabas de decir que el pueblo ucraniano es Biden. Todavía en este hilo no has usado lo del ucropiteco pero poco te falta. Típico de los superiorcitos morales, que no os dais cuenta de cuando insultáis hasta que os meten un martillazo en la cabeza.
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta, tontín de comerte la piruleta por la mejilla, que antes que tú se han descolgado toda clase de troles soviéticos por este hilo? ¿Qué es lo que te hace sentir tan especialito?



Pero que soviético ni que pollas, muchacho. Eres un ignorante de tomo y lomo cuya absurda dogmatizacion llegará hasta el último Euro y hasta el último ucraniano. 

Que bien se combate con la vida y el dinero de otros, eh? 

Valiente gilipollas....


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> *me ha dicho Antonio Sánchez que si coméis polla USAna fuertemente, lo mismo incluyen a Ceuta y Melilla en la OTAN.
> 
> venga, mucho ánimo. *



Me ha dicho tu madre, que esta noche la percuta con un poco más de cariño , dice que tiene la zona anal decostruida tras la segunda ofensiva Rusa.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

Se nota que los rusos no han avanzado nada porque es todo insultos a los ucranianos...


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Abr 2022)

Reportan que una brigada de chechenos ha llegado al área de Kherson. allí me da que no van a poder hacer muchos tik tok.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más sobre cómo Alemania está infiltradísima por Rusia, hasta los más altos oficiales del gobierno.



no se si eso es infiltración o germans siendo Germans. He currado con ellos vendiendo software y me tuvieron un año modificando un contrato. Un año. Al final compraron pero hasta la última coma miran.


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Putin otro melón como vosotros por atacar Ucrania en vez de nukear EEUU como culpable directo del conflicto, pero lamentsblemente el mundo funciona así, el más débil siempre es el que pilla. Y Ucrania se ha puesto muy a tiro, repito, para mayor gloria del anglosionismo y los cocainomanos corruptos que gestionan el país.
> 
> Lo suyo sería que Rusia y EEUU se enfrentaran en el Pacífico y dejaran a los Europeos tranquilos. Dudo que eso suceda, así que toca ESPAVILAR para no acabar como Ucrania.




Este hilo es para tratar el conflicto en su dimensión militar, no para andar diciendo que la culpa es de este o de aquel. Si lo tiene Vd. a bien coméntenos cómo va a conseguir Putinia imponerse y deje de hacer especulaciones y calificaciones subjetivas. Su opinión sobre los foreros no se corresponde con la temática del hilo.
¿Cómo va a imponerse Putinia en este conflicto?, como Vd. dice, Ucrania es la parte más débil, ¿cuánto cree que aguantará la invasión de orcos?, ¿hasta donde piensa que los orcos podrán avanzar?. ¿Cómo van a hacerlo? porque si Vd. cree que van a conseguir imponerse será porque tiene en la cabeza algo que así se lo indique de forma objetiva. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, hay algún dato interesante..


*Escasez de alimentos, atraer a Ucrania para contraatacar a Rusia, limpieza masiva del Estado Mayor, plan para Odessa - 17ª carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB*

Mi traducción de las 17 #FSBletters del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin. Con fecha 4/18. Temas: Escasez mundial de alimentos, atraer a Ucrania para que contraataque a Rusia, limpieza masiva inminente del Estado Mayor, Odessa, caos que rodea a los desaparecidos y economía. Por favor, comparte a lo largo y ancho. 

Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). Los paréntesis de #WindofChange están entre [paréntesis]. Entonces, vamos a rodar:

“Lo diré desde el principio: no puedo proporcionar un pronóstico 100 % preciso porque la situación es tan dinámica que es difícil mantenerse al día. Además, a menudo hay una brecha entre los planes y la actualización.

Esto explica por qué no ha habido explosiones directas de edificios residenciales [hasta ahora], limitándose al bombardeo de helicópteros/DRG "ucranianos" de ciertas áreas vacantes y edificios no residenciales.

Intentaré dividir la carta en temas [o mejor dicho, intentaré recopilar una serie de temas en la carta].

1. Usar a los migrantes para el chantaje y la inesperada otra cara de la moneda.

Como escribí anteriormente, la apuesta principal en la guerra prolongada con el mundo occidental es el uso de los inmigrantes como chantaje (contra Occidente): al eliminar las exportaciones de cereales de Ucrania y negarse a exportar fertilizantes potásicos, Rusia lanza efectivamente un escenario de disturbios por hambre. y la migración generalizada desde los países en desarrollo.

En teoría, la ventana de oportunidad para el chantaje es la siguiente: dar más grano a los países en desarrollo, reducir el flujo de inmigrantes. Naturalmente, todo esto podría ser en respuesta a concesiones mutuas de Occidente.

Pero ya nos enfrentamos a la oposición de Occidente: casi todos los países en desarrollo han tomado una posición neutral en la guerra con Ucrania. En la situación geopolítica actual, esto se puede atribuir a Rusia. Pero tal juego del hambre [y las reservas de combustible y la logística de exportación de granos de Ucrania ahora se están destruyendo de manera muy sistemática y precisa] puede volver a los países en desarrollo en nuestra contra mucho antes de que lleguemos al punto de un posible chantaje. Y Occidente está realizando activamente este "trabajo explicativo" en este momento.

2. Óblast de Bélgorod.

En la situación actual, hay decisiones políticas y hay decisiones militares. Desde el punto de vista militar, permitir a Ucrania una ofensiva "repentina" con un avance significativo sobre el Óblast de Bélgorod es inaceptable.

Desde el punto de vista político, muy posible.

En este momento, estamos luchando internamente para impulsar una opción en la que, en caso de una derrota militar grave en la dirección de Donbass, podamos dar a las AFU (Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania) un "corredor para entrar" en la región de Belgorod. El corredor se vería como una entrega total de un pedazo de territorio, lo que permitiría:

- Demostrar una imagen del riesgo de guerra en territorio ruso; (a la población rusa)

- Avanzar hacia la movilización total sin importar los problemas que traerá;

- Crear un "precedente terrorista" en todo el territorio controlado por las AFU [ellos (los rusos) planean darles solo una parte de la región].

Esto podría bloquear el "factor Bucha" para el observador externo, al mismo tiempo que distrae al observador interno de los problemas de la economía. Lo principal es conseguir que entren: las explosiones y todas las demás delicias estarán en abundancia, y los cabezas huecas militares del Estado Mayor serán responsables de esto.

Esto no se puede hacer con Crimea, precisamente por razones políticas. El ejército está en principio en contra de tales enfoques, pero el ejército es un tema aparte; ahora están actuando como perdedores hasta cierto punto.

3. Militar. La cuestión de la corrupción en el ejército no recibe atención hasta después del final de la guerra. Esto no significa que todos se hayan olvidado de todo, incluso las investigaciones se están llevando a cabo con cuidado, pero por ahora no tocarán las cosas antiguas. Queda para después de la guerra.

Ahora es mucho más urgente ocuparse de los llamados "no confiables" (aquellos en el ejército ruso que no apoyan a Putin), especialmente en el personal de comando. Son los militares los que ahora representan la principal amenaza para la estabilidad [no es mi evaluación personal, estoy expresando la evaluación del Servicio (FSB) y el liderazgo del país], y la escala de la amenaza está creciendo, como dicen, tanto amplia y profundo.

El número de personas poco confiables está creciendo, el nivel de radicalización de los sentimientos está aumentando. La contrainteligencia militar por sí sola no será suficiente aquí, el ejército no es un sistema cerrado, sus contactos [y cierto peso político] penetran profundamente en la sociedad. Además, las fuerzas armadas, por definición, tienen tanto la estructura organizativa como los recursos humanos, así como la base necesaria.

En este momento, la situación con ellos está infinitamente lejos de un motín, pero en el caso de las esperadas "contingencias militares" puede obtener un montón de problemas muy adultos.

No sé cuál será la decisión final sobre ellos, pero estimo la probabilidad de "aislamiento" a través de la prisión directa y el despido con todos los problemas cancelados en el despedido como alto.

El hecho de que ahora se preparan dossiers para la parte del león de los mandos para meterlos en la cárcel con un hermoso pretexto - lo confirmo.

Antes de que den la orden de hacer retroceder la operación militar [las razones no son importantes], tendrán que limpiar el "personal de comando poco confiable", a veces hasta una costra sangrienta, y otras veces hasta el hueso blanco.

4. Ucrania, el frente sur. Desde el punto de vista de los líderes, Mykolaiv se está convirtiendo en algo tan irritante como Mariupol. Hasta el momento no existe una solución clara y el costo de la presión militar es prohibitivamente alto. El cálculo de que Mykolaiv se romperá antes de que se rompan las fuerzas (rusas) que avanzan pertenece a las mismas listas de cálculos con respecto a la captura de Kiev en 3 días.

Pero está Odessa. Desde el punto de vista militar, todo allí también es extremadamente triste para nuestro lado: ahora podemos decir que la tormenta que bloqueó el aterrizaje antes no salvó tanto a Odessa como a nuestros marines. La contrainteligencia militar de los ucranianos [y la OTAN los ayuda, esto es un hecho] es una desgracia aparte para nosotros. O más bien, es una desgracia para los militares, que tenían sus propios planes para eliminar a una serie de personas clave. Pero no hay ninguna solución militar directa en particular allí: la obviedad del fracaso de una posible operación de avance en Transnistria ahora es evidente incluso para los más desesperados.

En Odessa, sin embargo, ellos (lado ruso) están apostando por el caos en todos los frentes excepto en el militar. El hecho es que la contrainteligencia del Odessa SBU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania) es la más débil de las regionales en Ucrania. Además, la gestión económica de la región de Odessa se lleva a cabo según el principio residual, es decir, no se lleva a cabo en absoluto.

Por eso es Odessa la que llevará la peor parte de la disrupción: ahora se preparan listas de nombres que no están en la lista custodiada, pero cuya eliminación simultánea podría provocar un caos social y político.

La tarea no es eliminar a los "enemigos de Rusia" influyentes: la tarea es caotizar por completo el espacio local, sacudir la situación e iniciar un mecanismo de conflictos entre todos.

Nuestra gente (en el FSB) ya ha tanteado a Odessa: el sabotaje contra objetivos militares es casi irrealizable, pero todo lo demás casi no ofrece resistencia, y el SBU local es incapaz de abordar problemas no relacionados con el contrabando y las aduanas.

5. Kadírov. Acecha y continúa estableciendo su juego. También estamos empezando a movernos hacia él desde diferentes lados, él lo entiende. Quién, a quién y cómo hará qué al final sigue siendo una pregunta capciosa.

6. Personas desaparecidas (pérdidas militares rusas en Ucrania). Este problema cobrará plena prominencia después de la guerra, pero su escala es increíblemente grande. Los desaparecidos son ahora la categoría principal en términos de pérdidas actuales, y los números saltan tanto que se desconoce la situación real.

La guerra moderna es tal que las armas pesadas a veces hacen que sea imposible encontrar cuerpos físicos.

Muchos están muertos y simplemente no han sido evacuados. Algunos en cautiverio, algunos escaparon, algunos han perdido el contacto y aún pueden regresar. El panorama en este sentido es el mismo para todas las agencias.

La parte ucraniana está realizando un trabajo activo para establecer una lista de identidades de las personas que han capturado.

Pero nadie sabe nada (en Rusia) sobre la abrumadora mayoría de las personas desaparecidas: estos datos se clasifican y ocultan como el máximo secreto del país.

El reconocimiento de los muertos se hará con extrema desgana, y uno no debe buscar intenciones maliciosas aquí: si existe la posibilidad de que una persona pueda ser encontrada con vida (si Rusia se apresura a reconocer a los desaparecidos como muertos), entonces los burócratas militares tendrá un dolor de cabeza en sus manos. Tomemos el ejemplo más cínico:

los parientes recibirán una indemnización tal cual si la persona ha fallecido, pero la persona regresará, por ejemplo, con una herida grave, después de haber sido encontrada en cautiverio en algún lugar.

¿Pedir a los familiares que "devuelvan el dinero que recibieron" y reclasificar todo?

Es cínico, pero para el sistema burocrático también es irresoluble, lo que significa que incluso después de la guerra, la gente seguirá estando en la lista de desaparecidos durante mucho, mucho tiempo. Y hay miles y miles de personas desaparecidas.

7. En general. Nabiullina (Jefe del Banco Central de Rusia) ya ha confirmado en voz alta lo que escribí en las primeras cartas: a fines de mayo estamos terminando los "viejos tiempos" y pasando a un nuevo modelo económico. Que aún no existe, que aún no se ha inventado, pero por el que pagaremos un precio fantástico por intentar crear.

Los almacenes de importación se agotaron de todo lo acumulado en el período anterior a la guerra para ese momento (finales de mayo), si el gobierno se arriesgará a desbloquear las reservas estratégicas, nos preguntamos.

Si lo desempaquetas (las reservas estratégicas), aparecen hasta otros seis meses de tiempo. Esa fase (los 6 meses adicionales) estaría al nivel de principios de los 90. Y luego... ni siquiera quiero hablar de eso. Y no tiene sentido mirar tan adelante: antes tratábamos de planificar a años, ahora sería un éxito si pudiéramos predecir un mes.

(FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN del 17 #FSBletters from the #WindofChange)









Igor Sushko - #FSBletters from the Wind of Change inside the FSB (KGB) - Racing & Beyond


Learn about the origins & context of the #FSBletters from the #WindofChange to Vladimir Osechkin, a Russian human-rights activist exiled in France.




www.igorsushko.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Me ha dicho tu madre, que esta noche la percuta con un poco más de cariño , dice que tiene la zona anal decostruida tras la segunda ofensiva Rusa.



Argumentos dignos de niñatos de 15 años con nula experiencia vital. A ti el que te percute el ojete es Priscila con la OTAN de manporrero y tu encantado de que te zumben el ojete....


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero que soviético ni que pollas, muchacho. Eres un ignorante de tomo y lomo cuya absurda dogmatizacion llegará hasta el último Euro y hasta el último ucraniano.
> 
> Que bien se combate con la vida y el dinero de otros, eh?
> 
> Valiente gilipollas....



Que te pires, payaso. Que ya ha quedado desvelado tu papel en esta farsa. Desestabilizar a occidente y poner el culo en pompa al ozito soviético. Otro comunistoide de mierda que se las daba de librepensador pero que rápido ha cerrado filas junto al tirano Putin.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> *me ha dicho Antonio Sánchez que si coméis polla USAna fuertemente, lo mismo incluyen a Ceuta y Melilla en la OTAN.
> 
> venga, mucho ánimo. *



Mira quien no quiere la cobertura de la OTAN en Ceuta y Melilla, la izquierda española para variar.









El Senado rechaza una moción de Vox para que el Tratado de la OTAN incluya expresamente la protección de Ceuta y Melilla


La Comisión de Defensa del Senado ha rechazado este jueves una iniciativa presentada por Vox para...




www.europapress.es









__





StackPath






 gaceta.es





Siempre mirando por los intereses del país, del vecino digo, donde medio PSOE tiene algún negociete o apañadura de Felipe Gonzalez para abajo.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, hay algún dato interesante..
> 
> 
> *Escasez de alimentos, atraer a Ucrania para contraatacar a Rusia, limpieza masiva del Estado Mayor, plan para Odessa - 17ª carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB*
> ...



Mi conclusión es que los rusos tienen muchos más problemas de los que pueden gestionar a la vez.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Luego se preguntarán porque les llaman orcos y nadie les quiere.:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Que te pires, payaso. Que ya ha quedado desvelado tu papel en esta farsa. Desestabilizar a occidente y poner el culo en pompa al ozito soviético. Otro comunistoide de mierda que se las daba de librepensador pero que rápido ha cerrado filas junto al tirano Putin.



Pero si sois los rojazos los que estáis a favor de que ucrania luche por los intereses USA hasta el último ucraniano junto a los nancys comedores de polla otanica.

Rojos+nancys siempre fuisteis muy valientes con las vidas y el dinero de otros. Era evidente que no iba, a cambiar ahora...


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero si sois los rojazos los que estáis a favor de que ucrania luche por los intereses USA hasta el último ucraniano junto a los nancys comedores de polla otanica.
> 
> Rojos+nancys siempre fuisteis muy valientes con las vidas y el dinero de otros. Era evidente que no iba, a cambiar ahora...



Pero si eres tú el subnormal que no te has leído el art. 6 del tratado de la OTAN. Deja de arrastrarte por este hilo que no estás en los chats de Furcia Today.

rojazos -- nancys. Supongo que eso te convierte en afiliado del PP. txusky muerde a este indeseable. Es tonto incluso para el PP.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si eres tú el subnormal que no te has leído el art. 6 del tratado de la OTAN. Deja de arrastrarte por este hilo que no estás en los chats de Furcia Today.



Esa OTAN que no ampara ni a Ceuta ni a Melilla para que Priscila pueda perforar te bien el ojete, ignorante.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si eres tú el subnormal que no te has leído el art. 6 del tratado de la OTAN. Deja de arrastrarte por este hilo que no estás en los chats de Furcia Today.
> 
> rojazos -- nancys. Supongo que eso te convierte en afiliado del PP. txusky muerde a este indeseable. Es tonto incluso para el PP.



Será del PP de Casado.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Argumentos dignos de niñatos de 15 años con nula experiencia vital. A ti el que te percute el ojete es Priscila con la OTAN de manporrero y tu encantado de que te zumben el ojete....



Pues igual que los tuyos subnormal, lo único que he cambiado a sido follaotans por tu madre.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Mira quien no quiere la cobertura de la OTAN en Ceuta y Melilla, la izquierda española para variar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obvio, la izquierda tan pusilánime como el propio VOX que se subyuga ante esa misma OTAN que ningunea a España.

El régimen hispañistani esta conformado por una purria de cocainomanos no muy diferente al ucraniano. Corrupción, deuda desbocada, productividad por los sueldos...


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que los rusos tienen muchos más problemas de los que pueden gestionar a la vez.



Según los sesudos análisis hace 50 días que se les tenían que haber acabado las municiones, los misiles hace 45 y el Rublo debe de ir por los 400


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero de vez en cuando repiten estos mensajes ultranacionalistas en sus debates dimitri desquiciado de mierda. Van metiendo las semillitas de la locura total en la gente.
> 
> La opinión pública de los países occidentales debería tener muy claro esto, sólo es conocido en los países cercanos geográficamente a Rusia pero aún hay gente en los otros que piensa que es una exageración y que no puede ser verdad que estén tan zumbados.




La "radio libre de las mil colinas" en Ruanda estuvo incitando a la violencia Hutu contra los Tutsi durante un año

Al final acabo aquello con un genocidio a machetazos, casi un millon de muertos, medio millon de violaciones...


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según los sesudos análisis hace 50 días que se les tenían que haber acabado las municiones, los misiles hace 45 y el Rublo debe de ir por los 400



Vuélvete a tus clases del aek y deja a los mayores con estas cosas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues igual que los tuyos subnormal, lo único que he cambiado a sido follaotans por tu madre.



No, porque yo se lo que es el IPP y el 25% de inflación que queda por trasvasar mientras tu legítimas un conflicto que nos va a llevar a la ruina para mayor gloria de USA. Como no sabes contra argumentar pues recurres a tus chorradas de niñato.


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Esa OTAN que no ampara ni a Ceuta ni a Melilla para que Priscila pueda perforar te bien el ojete, ignorante.



Ignorante tú. Que en el art. 6 firmado en 1949 se establece la OTAN como organización defensiva que cubre los territorios de los estados firmantes en Europa y en Norteamérica, así como las islas del Atlántico por encima del trópico de cáncer, así como el territorio de Turquía.

Que sois tan subnormalazos que confundís una mala negociación de acceso a la CEE, que la hubo, con una mala negociación de acceso a la OTAN, que no la hubo. Quitando el caso turco y Argelia hasta 1962 no se han hecho excepciones. No están cubiertas ni las Falkland, ni Hawaii ni la isla de la Reunión. Dime tú porqué extraña razón deberían haber hecho una excepción para España. Una sola razón. Pero si eres un bocachancla que no sólo no te has leído ese tratado, no te has leído ninguno y por lo tanto no sabes que los tratados es una de las piezas legales más difíciles de modificar. Y eso en los bilaterales, no te cuento ya en los multilaterales de 30 países. Que te cambien la ración de bravas que la tienes ya revenida.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que los rusos tienen muchos más problemas de los que pueden gestionar a la vez.



El analisis hay que cogerlo con pinzas porque rusia se esta adentrando en un territorio desconocido

Algo parecido a los brexiteers, que decian sin sonrojarse que el Reino Unido podia cambiar el socio comercial que compraba el 40% de sus exportaciones como si nada, y hablaban de los 60 y 70...

Como si la economia moderna fuese la de los 70, si las sanciones a rusia continuan, se van por el retrete en cuestión de meses, no pueden cambiar de rumbo en medio de un embargo financiero y tecnologico


----------



## nebulosa (21 Abr 2022)

Me da a mí que esas ciudades ucranianas serán los próximos estudios de cine para películas ...por qué reconstrucción, haber quien es el bonito que mete pasta ahy.


----------



## ghawar (21 Abr 2022)

> Según los sesudos análisis hace 50 días que se les tenían que haber acabado las municiones, los misiles hace 45 y el Rublo debe de ir por los 400



Pues según los sesudos análisis del ajedrecista mundial - y cinturón negro en fintas - la ofensiva tenia que haber acabado hace 47 días  . Y ahí están, 47 días después, repitiendo las mismas tácticas como pollos sin cabeza.

Y paciencia con los pro Putin, han estado días recibiendo mucho - y lo que les queda. Después ya si eso cuando todo esto acaben le echaran la culpa al arbitro o al cesped.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez llega a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*






__





Pedro Sánchez anuncia en su visita a Kiev el mayor envío de armamento y la llegada de agentes para investigar los crímenes de guerra


Con secretismo. Como se han desarrollado los viajes de los líderes que se han desplazado a Kiev desde que estalló la guerra impulsada por Putin. Así ha sido el viaje de Pedro...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ignorante tú. Que en el art. 6 firmado en 1949 se establece la OTAN como organización defensiva que cubre los territorios de los estados firmantes en Europa y en Norteamérica, así como las islas del Atlántico por encima del trópico de cáncer, así como el territorio de Turquía.
> 
> Que sois tan subnormalazos que confundís una mala negociación de acceso a la CEE, que la hubo, con una mala negociación de acceso a la OTAN, que no la hubo. Quitando el caso turco y Argelia hasta 1962 no se han hecho excepciones. No están cubiertas ni las Falkland, ni Hawaii ni la isla de la Reunión. Dime tú porqué extraña razón deberían haber hecho una excepción para España. Una sola razón. Pero si eres un bocachancla que no sólo no te has leído ese tratado, no te has leído ninguno y por lo tanto no sabes que los tratados es una de las piezas legales más difíciles de modificar. Y eso en los bilaterales, no te cuento ya en los multilaterales de 30 países. Que te cambien la ración de bravas que la tienes ya revenida.



No sabes donde esta el trópico de cáncer muchacho. Ceuta y Melilla están muy por encima del mismo a diferencia del resto de islas que expones. No están incluidas porque Marruecos sin estar tiene mayor peso para la OTAN que España. 

Para lo que ha quedado el movimiento. Si Carrero levantara la cabeza....


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No sabes donde esta el trópico de cáncer muchacho. Ceuta y Melilla están muy por encima del mismo a diferencia del resto de islas que expones. No están incluidas porque Marruecos sin estar tiene mayor peso para la OTAN que España.
> 
> Para lo que ha quedado el movimiento. Si Carrero levantara la cabeza....



Sabes lo que es una isla? Estás fingiendo ser así de estúpido?

Te lo voy a poner aunque en tu caso no va a servir de nada, como dar margaritas a los cerdos


> *Artículo 6 2*
> 
> A efectos del artículo 5, se considerará ataque armado contra una o varias de las Partes, el que se produzca:
> 
> ...








The North Atlantic Treaty







www.nato.int





Antes de que digas que es propaganda de la OTAN, efectivamete, es la web de la OTAN que digo yo sabrán como se organizan, a diferencia del ejército de Dimitri Villa.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio, la izquierda tan pusilánime como el propio VOX que se subyuga ante esa misma OTAN que ningunea a España.
> 
> El régimen hispañistani esta conformado por una purria de cocainomanos no muy diferente al ucraniano. Corrupción, deuda desbocada, productividad por los sueldos...



La del Senado que te puse es de Febrero, en Septiembre del año pasado fue el Congreso, antes de que Antonio Sánchez decidiera el solito poner el culo al moro para ver si lo recibe Biden y tener una foto. 
Y no es la OTAN que ningunea a España, es la propia España la que se hace el harakiri a través de sus " representantes", échale un ojo la noticia por que los argumentos son para colgar a los portavoces de los partidos en la Comisión de Defensa del congreso de una farola.









El Congreso rechaza la propuesta de Vox para incluir referencias a Ceuta y Melilla en el tratado de la OTAN


La propuesta ha sido contestada por el resto de grupos parlamentarios, que la han calificado de "imprudente" y han censurado la "perspectiva apocalíptica" que adopta respecto al futuro de las dos ciudades autónomas.




www.ceutaactualidad.com





Y con esto lo dejo que este hilo va de la guerra de Ucrania, no de como nos mal gobiernan.


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Luego se preguntarán porque les llaman orcos y nadie les quiere.:



Son auténtica basura subhumana


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Buff, tiene el culo del tamaño de un poro, y se nota a la legua.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Indonesia es el cuarto país del mundo por población. Tienen una industria potente y diversificada: sector petroquímico, fertilizantes, tecnológica, maderera, caucho, vehículos a motor. Es una minichina de hace 20 años para quien perdiese aquel tren. Los salarios son muy bajos aunque el país tiene bastantes problemas de todo tipo.




el pais con mas musulmanes del mundo y un gobierno filoislamico, asi no se va a ningun lado, y menos teniendo en cuenta que la oposicion es mas radical todavia

la eterna promesa que nunca va a llegar a nada mientras sigan con las madrasas


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Así es como funciona la propaganda para subnormales del Kremlin: niños en Ucrania celebran el nacimiento de Hirrtler! Realidad: ciudad rusa conmemora el 55 aniversario del lanzamiento de Gagarin al espacio

 

Normal que luego les veas hablar de fintas, PIB PPA y demás tonterías que solo un abducido puede creer entender


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Sabes lo que es una isla? Estás fingiendo ser así de estúpido?
> 
> Te lo voy a poner aunque en tu caso no va a servir de nada, como dar margaritas a los cerdos
> 
> ...



Obvio que se lo que es una isla, tan obvio como que el Tratado 6 se redactó exproceso para no incluir Ceuta y Melilla en el Tratado. En resumen la OTAN no cubre nuestra mayor smenaza, pero cambio nos comemos las del resto, especialmente las de USA. 

En realidad los nancys ucranianos se parecen sobremanera a los españoles. Nula identidad y excesiva sumisión a los intereses USA. Vividores de la situación al igual que los propios comunistas.


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio que se lo que es una isla, tan obvio como que el Tratado 6 se redactó exproceso para no incluir Ceuta y Melilla en el Tratado. En resumen la OTAN no cubre nuestra mayor smenaza, pero cambio nos comemos las del resto, especialmente las de USA.
> 
> En realidad los nancys ucranianos se parecen sobremanera a los españoles. Nula identidad y excesiva sumisión a los intereses USA. Vividores de la situación al igual que los propios comunistas.



Pero si el tratado se redactó en 1949 cuando España tenía el protectorado de Marruecos. Deja de hacer el ridículo. Recoge cable y ya está, mañana nos reiremos de otra cosa que digas y pelillos a la mar. No quedes como el tonto de la OTAN-dijo.


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

¿Ya le han dado orden al CM eleutonto de ensuciar este hilo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> La del Senado que te puse es de Febrero, en Septiembre del año pasado fue el Congreso, antes de que Antonio Sánchez decidiera el solito poner el culo al moro para ver si lo recibe Biden y tener una foto.
> Y no es la OTAN que ningunea a España, es la propia España la que se hace el harakiri a través de sus " representantes", échale un ojo la noticia por que los argumentos son para colgar a los portavoces de los partidos en la Comisión de Defensa del congreso de una farola.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues bien que aplaude VOX a Farlolenski y se subyuga a los intereses OTAN. Antonio Sánchez y VOX no don tan diferentes más allá de quien se lo lleva muerto viviendo de la política.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Luego se preguntarán porque les llaman orcos y nadie les quiere.:



Deja a los chavales que camelen, quien volviera a pillar los dieciocho siendo un chaval de Lesosibirsk y que te den mil doscientos potros en el pie. Hay que ser de hielo para no vasilar.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Me da a mí que esas ciudades ucranianas serán los próximos estudios de cine para películas ...por qué reconstrucción, haber quien es el bonito que mete pasta ahy.



Reconstrucción sin problema, hay cola para pillar comisiones. Lo pagaremos nosotros, yo con orgullo y satisfacción. Pero sí, directores de fotografía de cine y videojuegos haciendo cola para visitar y documentar.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

kadirov dice

Ramzan #Kadyrov afirma que la fábrica de #Azovstal en #Mariupol " estará completamente bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa antes o después del mediodía".


Putin dice

Putin calificó de irrazonable el asalto a la zona industrial de #Azovstal en #Mariupol y ordenó su cancelación.



Putin dice que "no quiere que asalten la fábrica (de Azovstal). No será conveniente quedarse atascado adentro. Ciérralo para que ni siquiera una mosca pueda escapar", le dice a Shoigu. significa: matar de hambre a cientos de soldados y familias, incluidos los niños


Confirmado
*Putin ordenó cancelar el asalto a Azovstal*
El presidente explicó su orden por consideraciones de salvar la vida de los militares rusos.
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una reunión el jueves con el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, calificó de inapropiado el asalto a la zona industrial de Azovstal en Mariupol y ordenó cancelarlo. 

“Considero impropio el propuesto asalto a la zona industrial. Ordeno cancelarlo”, ordenó el Comandante Supremo. "¡Hay!" - respondió el Ministro de Defensa.

Putin explicó su orden con consideraciones de salvar la vida de los militares rusos. "Este es el caso cuando debemos pensar, es decir, debemos pensar siempre, pero en este caso aún más, en salvar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales. No hay necesidad de subir a estas catacumbas y arrastrarse bajo tierra a lo largo de estas instalaciones industriales", subrayó el Presidente.

"Cierren esta zona industrial para que la mosca no pase volando", ordenó.


Putin también instruyó a Shoigu a invitar una vez más a todos los que aún no han depuesto las armas a hacerlo. "La parte rusa garantiza sus vidas y un trato digno de acuerdo con los actos legales internacionales relevantes. Todos los heridos recibirán atención médica calificada", dijo el presidente.

Shoigu informó a Putin que todo Mariupol estaba bajo control, los militantes estaban bloqueados de forma segura en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal.



https://tass.ru/politika/14433663?utm_source=burbuja.info&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=burbuja.info&utm_referrer=burbuja.info


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Buff, tiene el culo del tamaño de un poro, y se nota a la legua.



Lo pasarán bien, Zelenski y Sanchez se echarán unas risas que son los dos unos cachondos. Vayan preparando la cartera.


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Así es como funciona la propaganda para subnormales del Kremlin: niños en Ucrania celebran el nacimiento de Hirrtler! Realidad: ciudad rusa conmemora el 55 aniversario del lanzamiento de Gagarin al espacio
> 
> 
> 
> Normal que luego les veas hablar de fintas, PIB PPA y demás tonterías que solo un abducido puede creer entender



Propaganda para auténticos retrasados mentales, como los que tenemos por el foro pululando.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si el tratado se redactó en 1949 cuando España tenía el protectorado de Marruecos. Deja de hacer el ridículo. Recoge cable y ya está, mañana nos reiremos de otra cosa que digas y pelillos a la mar. No quedes como el tonto de la OTAN-dijo.



Por eso digo, se hizo para no proteger los intereses Españoles en Marruecos, dado su elevada tasa de peligrosidad. Hemos perdido el Sáhara y perderemos Ceuta y Melilla a no mucho tardar mientras asumimos las amenazas del resto del conjunto. 

Que otras amenazas más allá de Marruecos tiene España?


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mola el camuflaje de los ucranianos



eso es fotochop, no jodas


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y usted quejándose desde las 17:05 sin aportar mayor argumento.
> 
> No se le ocurre meter a Ucrania en la OTAN ni al que aso la manteca, no se le ocurre enfrentarse de forma directa a tu unico suministrador de gas viable ni al que aso la manteca. Queréis continuar asando la manteca? Adelante, pero que sepáis que en USA se están comiendo las costillas.
> 
> ...



o sea, según tú, si putin quiere follarse a todas las ucranianas que quiera, le tenemos que dejar, porque si no, eso es asar la manteca


eras el más listo de la clase, eh?

ánimo, guapísimo


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

Es de ayer pero estaba muy liada. Ataque de los orcos a la aceria Azovstal


----------



## gargamelix (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> kadirov dice
> 
> Ramzan #Kadyrov afirma que la fábrica de #Azovstal en #Mariupol " estará completamente bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa antes o después del mediodía".
> 
> ...



Que imagen más curiosa Putin encogido, moviendo las piernas y agarrando la mesa con una mano. Hay quien dice que tiene parkinson.

Me gustaría ver más minutos de ese momento, pero es la primera vez que le veo dando una imagen pública así. Ojo.


----------



## asakopako (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por eso digo, se hizo para no proteger los intereses Españoles en Marruecos, dado su elevada tasa de peligrosidad. Hemos perdido el Sáhara y perderemos Ceuta y Melilla a no mucho tardar mientras asumimos las amenazas del resto del conjunto.
> 
> Que otras amenazas más allá de Marruecos tiene España?



Sí, el tratado franco-británico al que luego se adhirieron el benelux y luego después los EEUU lo hicieron pensando en joder a España. Cuando me creía que mcfluffy tenía más moral que el alcoyano viene erio-elmonguerio a superarle. Eres de lejos la cosa más inculta que me he topado en este foro. Y todavía te atreves a hacer previsiones económicas.


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

Putin: Envie propuestas para otorgar premios estatales a nuestros distinguidos soldados. Esta claro que en tales casos no puede ser de otra manera, estos son premios diferentes, pero quiero que todos lo sepan: a nuestro entender, todos son héroes a la comprensión de toda Rusia















US Air force C-17A en route to Rzeszow. Llegan regalitos para los ucranianos


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

El productor de productos químicos domésticos y de higiene P&G ha admitido su retirada del mercado #Russian . Tal decisión puede ser tomada debido a la imposición de sanciones contra #Russia , así como restricciones financieras y problemas con los suministros. 


*P&G anuncia posible retiro de Rusia, dice agencia*
La influencia de la crisis ucraniana en los clientes minoristas, proveedores y distribuidores de la corporación será el factor principal en la toma de decisiones, dijo P&G.
La empresa estadounidense Procter&Gamble ha anunciado su posible retirada del mercado ruso debido a sanciones, restricciones financieras y problemas de suministro, informó el jueves Reuters citando a representantes de la compañía. 









P&G announces possible withdrawal from Russia, says agency


The influence of the Ukrainian crisis on retail clients, suppliers and distributors of the corporation will be the main factor in decision-making, P&G said




tass.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> o sea, según tú, si putin quiere follarse a todas las ucranianas que quiera, le tenemos que dejar, porque si no, eso es asar la manteca
> 
> 
> eras el más listo de la clase, eh?
> ...



Como sois los de la PSOE, creeis que todos somos de vuestra misma condición. 

Obviamente no se trata de dejar que Putin haga lo que le venga en gana, cosa que si se permite a EEUU por otra parte. Se trata de evitar el conflicto y no repotencudrlo que es lo que se está haciendo. 

La hipocresía y la cortocircuitizscion está llegando a cotas inexploradas con este tema. No es de recibo la carga que esta adumiendo el pueblo ucraniano, mientras jaleais como en una pelea de gallos. 

Si USA no tiene cojones a entrar que no mueva un avispero que se comen los ucranianos.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Como sois los de la PSOE, creeis que todos somos de vuestra misma condición.
> 
> Obviamente no se trata de dejar que Putin haga lo que le venga en gana, cosa que si se permite a EEUU por otra parte. Se trata de evitar el conflicto y no repotencudrlo que es lo que se está haciendo.
> 
> ...



    

la psoe que es? anda que no tienes el coco reventao, majete

evitar el conflicto pero no dejar que putin haga lo que quiera... cuadratura del círculo y tal

y luego resulta que los hipocritas somos los que decimos que putin tiene que caer, él y su gobierno mafioso

en fin, buena suerte, te paso al ignore como a todo putiner de poca monta


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Sí, el tratado franco-británico al que luego se adhirieron el benelux y luego después los EEUU lo hicieron pensando en joder a España. Cuando me creía que mcfluffy tenía más moral que el alcoyano viene erio-elmonguerio a superarle. Eres de lejos la cosa más inculta que me he topado en este foro. Y todavía te atreves a hacer previsiones económicas.



No digo joder, simplemente no defender sus intereses a costa de asumir todas las cargas. Creo que lo puede comprender hasta un incapaz, como usted. 

Que España no estuviera en condiciones de entrar en 1949, básicamente porque por aquellos entonces pertenecían os al eje, no quita para que sufra una situación excepcional a la que no se ha dado consideración alguna, es más, se ha obligado a ceder territorios. En definitiva aplaudis a aquellos que os ningunean... 

El artículo al que se refiere, por contra, si fue modificado para la integración de Grecia y Turquía. Ahora bien, también es cierto que tras ellos tan sólo han entrado toda la purria comunista y España. Socios de segundo nivel, en definitiva.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No, porque yo se lo que es el IPP y el 25% de inflación que queda por trasvasar mientras tu legítimas un conflicto que nos va a llevar a la ruina para mayor gloria de USA. Como no sabes contra argumentar pues recurres a tus chorradas de niñato.



Acabáramos, que la situación ya no pintaba peluda antes del venazo de Zar. Amos no me jodas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> la psoe que es? anda que no tienes el coco reventao, majete
> 
> evitar el conflicto pero no dejar que putin haga lo que quiera... cuadratura del círculo y tal
> 
> ...



Mejor montar el pollo y dejar que se lo coman los Ucranianos. Claro, claro....

8 años buscando un conflicto que casi no llega, espero os sintais, aliviados.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mejor montar el pollo y dejar que se lo coman los Ucranianos. Claro, claro....
> 
> 8 años buscando un conflicto que casi no llega, espero os sintaxis, aliviados.



Menudo putiner tronao estás hecho... La pregunta es si habéis reciclado una cuenta vieja o llevas 11 años esperando tu momento quintacolumnista para venir aquí a decir que la EU es la que mata Ucranianos. 

DEMENCIAL. 

Lo de los antivaxxers ya fue demencial. 

Esto es el REMATE. 

Al ignore majete... Que pena quemar cuentas pata negra.


----------



## kikepm (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vale, te compro lo de que es una manera excelente de comparar la PRODUCCION de cada pais. Pero qué producción?



No es excelente, pero es la mejor manera, y desde luego superior a la comparación de PIBs nominales, que es lo que yo critico.

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Acabáramos, que la situación ya no pintaba peluda antes del venazo de Zar. Amos no me jodas.



Obvio, es que las guerras se producen derivadas de las tensiones. La situación es anterior al conflicto y probablemente anterior a la pandemia, pero ello no quita para que ambas circunstancias ejerzan a modo de potentes catalizadores. 

Antonio Sánchez os vende la película de que todo es derivado del conflicto, pues os sabe tan ignorantes como los propios ucranianos utilizados en forma de tropa de leva.


----------



## ghawar (21 Abr 2022)

> Antonio Sánchez os vende la película de que todo es derivado del conflicto, pues os sabe tan ignorantes como los propios ucranianos utilizados en forma de tropa de leva.



Pues ojo porque el retrasado de Antonio Sánchez siempre apuesta a caballo ganador. Si está con Zelensky es que pinta bastos para Putín.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mejor montar el pollo y dejar que se lo coman los Ucranianos. Claro, claro....
> 
> 8 años buscando un conflicto que casi no llega, espero os sintais, aliviados.



claro, hombre, crimea lo ha invadido la cia

y putin estaba de maniobras por bielorrusia, y biden le dijo, a que no invades ucrania... y putin, que no?? sujétame el cubata, dimitri...


fatal lo tuyo, eh?? las víctimas son los agresores
ni orwell


----------



## kikepm (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Aún así, al de Egipto el arroz le cuesta el doble que al suizo, y si hablamos de coches, electrónica, herramientas le debe costar 10 más como minimo



Siguiendo con el ejemplo, esa diferencia 2 a 1 en el arroz es lo que refleja el PIB PPA, mientras que el PIB nominal refleja una 4 a 1.



Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No es excelente, pero es la mejor manera, y desde luego superior a la comparación de PIBs nominales, que es lo que yo critico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk



Hosti tú, pero a lo demás no me has contestado!!

Si eres del gremio ya me dirás qué opinas sobre el ejemplo de construir una super pirámide en Rusia, como ejemplo para entender las diferencias entre el PIB y el PPA (cojones, me recuerda a los malditos Planes de Pensiones Asegurados  )

A mí entender, si un país hace unas obras del copón, como esa pirámide, aumentaría muchísimo el PPA pero no le valdría de nada, no mejoraría su poder de compra en el exterior ni su eficacia como país ni el bienestar de sus ciudadanos


----------



## tucco (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Menudo putiner tronao estás hecho... La pregunta es si habéis reciclado una cuenta vieja o llevas 11 años esperando tu momento quintacolumnista para venir aquí a decir que la EU es la que mata Ucranianos.
> 
> DEMENCIAL.
> 
> ...



No mezclemos temas. Se puede ser escéptico de las vacunas, y del covidianismo en general, y estar contra la invasión y el imperialismo ruso.
Si te refieres al uso de ese o de otros temas para dividir o confrontar, eso no afecta al fondo del asunto.


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

Parece un tuit escrito por un psicópata...


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> claro, hombre, crimea lo ha invadido la cia
> 
> y putin estaba de maniobras por bielorrusia, y biden le dijo, a que no invades ucrania... y putin, que no?? sujétame el cubata, dimitri...
> 
> ...



Crimea fue arrebatada a los Turcos por el Imperio Ruso y tras la disolución de la URSS funcionó como región autónoma.
La CIA lo que sí quería era construir una base en las inmediaciones.

En cualquier caso, si quieres combatir a los rusos vete tú y no expongas, a los ucranianos que es de lo que va el tema.

Sois grandes gerreros con la vida de otros. Profesional, muuuuy profesional.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Jijijiji, paridah, no soy un florero.


----------



## geral (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio, es que las guerras se producen derivadas de las tensiones. La situación es anterior al conflicto y probablemente anterior a la pandemia, pero ello no quita para que ambas circunstancias ejerzan a modo de potentes catalizadores.
> 
> Antonio Sánchez os vende la película de que todo es derivado del conflicto, pues os sabe tan ignorantes como los propios ucranianos utilizados en forma de tropa de leva.



Te recomiendo que leas el libro de Umberto Eco "los límites de la interpretación". A pesar de que está escrito para la semiótica, explica muy bien como los sesgos interpretativos desdibujan los hechos de una manera grosera.

Y aquí los HECHOS son los que son: Que Rusia ATACA, INVADE Y BOMBARDEA la población de un pais Soberano, Ucrania, que es quien se defiende.

Hay interpretaciones, como la tuya, que desdibujan tanto los hechos, que incluso los obvia, para someternos a una especie de magia histórica interpretada al gusto, que hacen completamente imposible un debate con una mínima base factual.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que imagen más curiosa Putin encogido, moviendo las piernas y agarrando la mesa con una mano. Hay quien dice que tiene parkinson.
> 
> Me gustaría ver más minutos de ese momento, pero es la primera vez que le veo dando una imagen pública así. Ojo.



Buena pinta no la tiene, desde hace unos meses se le ve sentado todo el tiempo, echado hacia atras, con la cara pastosa y abotargada y los ojos como perdidos. Tambien es simbolico que lo sienten a 3 metros de los colaboradores salvo en casos muy puntuales para la foto

Para mi que lo estan inflando a esteroides y a saber que cocktail de drojas para ponerlo a andar

Algunos comentaristas dicen que esta llegando a las ultimas, y no seria de extrañar si es asi que las decisiones "ilogicas" de los ultimos meses fuesen fruto de que la cabeza ya no le rige


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Joder los follabidens, que valiente sois con la vida y con el dinero de los, demás. Para más INRI no tenéis ni puta de economía ni a lo que nos exponeis con vuestras absurdeces. 

Menudo hilo de retrasados mentales....


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> No mezclemos temas. Se puede ser escéptico de las vacunas, y del covidianismo en general, y estar contra la invasión y el imperialismo ruso.
> Si te refieres al uso de ese o de otros temas para dividir o confrontar, eso no afecta al fondo del asunto.



En el único hilo sano del Covid había antivaxxers razonables y provaxxers razonables y debatíamos perfectamente salvo que los tarados lo intentaban tomar al asalto. Como este hilo. Es que no FALLA.

El problema es que aunque nosotros lo tengamos en el ignore estos HDLGP (visitad el nuevo foro por cierto) siguen posteando como locos y al final, a ojos de un observador externo el mensaje es proputin. Es demencial.


----------



## geral (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Crimea fue arrebatada a los Turcos por el Imperio Ruso y tras la disolución de la URSS funcionó como región autónoma.
> La CIA lo que sí quería era construir una base en las inmediaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si quieres combatir a los rusos vete tú y *no expongas, a los ucranianos *que es de lo que va el tema.
> ...



Los ucranianos defienden su pais de un ataque ruso.

La motivación de porque lo hacen puede ser discutida. Pero el hecho no.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En el único hilo sano del Covid había antivaxxers razonables y provaxxers razonables y debatíamos perfectamente salvo que los tarados lo intentaban tomar al asalto. Como este hilo. Es que no FALLA.
> 
> El problema es que aunque nosotros lo tengamos en el ignore estos HDLGP (visitad el nuevo foro por cierto) siguen posteando como locos y al final, a ojos de un observador externo el mensaje es proputin. Es demencial.



Enlace?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Sobre los cadáveres arrojados a pozos: táctica ya usada en Kosovo por los serbios, se repite en Ucrania. No se trata solo de asesinar civiles, sino de contaminar agua potable. Tácticas genocidas indudablemente.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Enlace?







__





hdlgp


Foro para hablar de política, economía y sociedad libre de bots y extremismo



hdlgp.com





Reservad vuestras cuentas en caso de apocalipsis burbujil.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Parece un tuit escrito un psicópata...



De los autores de "Lo de Kiev es que nos reorganizamos, no es una retirada" viene ahora "No es que no haya huevos, es que es mejor rodear y asediar". 

No podemos creerla y no es porque sea una extremidad del Khanato, es que cerrar Azovstal ya se ha estado haciendo hasta ahora. 

Ojalá aporten más recursos a esa función tan difícil, menos recursos tendrán para avanzar en otros sitios.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Abr 2022)

Otra de artillería. He contado 7 vehículos menos para los ruskis


----------



## Ricardiano (21 Abr 2022)

Las 30 últimas páginas del hilo dan pena. Ya casi han conseguido reventar el hilo. Si seguís contestando a los troll en lugar de ignorarlos en un par de días esto será ilegible. Que es lo único que se pretende por otro lado.

Si seguís entrando a todas las tonterías ni siquiera sirve el ignore.

No hacerles casito.


----------



## ELVR (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> tio, mira que te tenia por un forero inteligente y al que respetaba pero veo que la diarrea mental es fuerte en ti ahora. Jajaja ahora somos nosotros los comedoritos de burbuja los que matamos a los ucranianos? No tienes vergüenza tío o eres un troll de tres pares de cojones.



Ya llevo mínimo 3 foreros abducidos (bueno, sus cuentas, antes las llevaban tíos que razonaban bien lo suyo, ahora parecen clónicos)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El productor de productos químicos domésticos y de higiene P&G ha admitido su retirada del mercado #Russian . Tal decisión puede ser tomada debido a la imposición de sanciones contra #Russia , así como restricciones financieras y problemas con los suministros.
> 
> 
> *P&G anuncia posible retiro de Rusia, dice agencia*
> ...



Esto para la "sexta economia productiva mundial" no deberia suponer ningun problema

Donde habia un pozo de petroleo ponen una fabrica de maquinillas de afeitar y donde habia una mina de azufre o ponen una de compresas o una de jabon intimo y listo, igual pican en el parrus pero segun nos dicen , los rusos estan acostumbrados a sufrir asi que palante


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> De los autores de "Lo de Kiev es que nos reorganizamos, no es una retirada" viene ahora "No es que no haya huevos, es que es mejor rodear y asediar".
> 
> No podemos creerla y no es porque sea una extremidad del Khanato, es que cerrar Azovstal ya se ha estado haciendo hasta ahora.
> 
> Ojalá aporten más recursos a esa función tan difícil, menos recursos tendrán para avanzar en otros sitios.



Leyendo entre líneas esta noticia, tengo la impresión de que los ruskis se han dado cuenta de que las tropas que necesitan para asaltar la planta las van a necesitar en breve en otros puntos. Buena noticia para los HEROES. Que nadie tenga duda que van a recibir pertrechos de una u otra manera.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Y esa momia quiere gobermar hasta 2036?

No pasa de 2025


Es ruso
Para un ruso tener 70 años es como tener 90 para un español

La reina Isabel a su lado tiene vitalidad y pizpiretismo


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Joder el Eleuterio este que tiene? Turno de 24 horas?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Leyendo entre líneas esta noticia, tengo la impresión de que los ruskis se han dado cuenta de que las tropas que necesitan para asaltar la planta las van a necesitar en breve en otros puntos. Buena noticia para los HEROES. Que nadie tenga duda que van a recibir pertrechos de una u otra manera.



Por ahi van los tiros. Asaltar esa aceria seria una carniceria que ni los propios rusos se pueden permitir.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Por ahi van los tiros. Asaltar esa aceria seria una carniceria que ni los propios rusos se pueden permitir.



Sagunto, Massada, el Alamo...

En estas hazañas se forja la identidad nacional


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que imagen más curiosa Putin encogido, moviendo las piernas y agarrando la mesa con una mano. Hay quien dice que tiene parkinson.
> 
> Me gustaría ver más minutos de ese momento, pero es la primera vez que le veo dando una imagen pública así. Ojo.



Aquí tienes 3:21 minutos, el tío sigue en la misma postura todo el rato.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

Tios yo creo que están robando cuentas antiguas o algo, no es normal lo de los foreros clásicos que reaparecen como Zombies.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Destruir Nueva York con el intercontinental de 7.5 megatones nucelares, en la televisión estatal rusa. Y los nazis somos nosotros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

The Guardian.

"
Vladimir Putin ha ordenado a sus fuerzas que no asalten el último bastión ucraniano que queda en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, *después de que su ministro de defensa admitiera que el ejército ruso todavía estaba luchando contra miles de tropas ucranianas allí.


Putin describió un plan para asaltar la acería de Azovstal como "poco práctico*" y pidió en cambio que las tropas rusas bloqueen el área "para que una mosca no pueda pasar".


La declaración se produjo durante una reunión en el Kremlin, donde el ministro de defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, presentó un informe a Putin sobre la batalla vigilada de cerca por la ciudad portuaria de Ucrania y afirmó que la ciudad había sido "liberada", aunque los combates continuaban.

Dijo que los rusos tardarían varios días más en derrotar a los ucranianos que luchan en la acería, una gran cantidad de túneles y talleres repartidos en cuatro millas cuadradas en el sureste de la ciudad.

La reunión parecía estar orquestada para que los rusos retrocedieran en el asalto a la acería, que se ha visto obstaculizada por una feroz resistencia ucraniana y las dificultades para operar en la zona industrial.


Dejar la planta en manos ucranianas priva a los rusos de la posibilidad de declarar una victoria completa en Mariupol. La toma de la ciudad tiene una importancia estratégica y simbólica.

“Este es el caso cuando tenemos que pensar, es decir, siempre tenemos que pensar, y en este caso aún más, en *preservar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales”*, dijo Putin. "*No hay necesidad de subir a estas catacumbas y arrastrarse bajo tierra a través de estas instalaciones industriales"*.

Funcionarios rusos, incluido el señor de la guerra checheno Ramzan Kadyrov, habían afirmado que las tropas rusas pronto invadirían la planta y sus defensores ucranianos.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Por desengrasar, parece que Dubai son mas sibilinos y no retienen juguetes de colegas de Putin, simplemente no les dan servicio en tierra.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El país patas arriba, una caída del PIB superior al 50% y la población asumiendo un sufrimiento absolutamente anacrónico por defender intereses ajenos y vendidos por una piara de cocainomanos millonarios.
> 
> A ver si yo no voy a ser agente del Kremlin y tu más gilipollas de que lo que crees. Ignorantes como tu sois los que estáis matando al pueblo ucraniano, no te confundas.
> 
> Slava Biden!! Hasta el último euro y hasta el último ucraniano. Claro que si...



Los agentes del Kremlin os vestís de utilitaristas y patriotas, con algún aderezo de doctrina ruso/marxista/izmierdosa tradicional que se resume en los anglos y la OTAN me roban los phoskitos.

Algo así como “qué cojones me importa a mí que Rusia mate a todos los ucranianos y organice una limpieza étnica en el Este, si lo importante es que tengamos gas barato".... a lo que se une "la culpa es de la OTAN porque los anglos son malignos e imponen la Coca Cola en Riga".

Y Putin un señor cabal.

A mí me importa una putísima mierda que seais gilipollas o que estéis en una granja de trolls tomando doritos, pero el argumentario es tan patético que solo puede tener recorrido entre vosotros mismos y los rogelios trasnochados que todavía están luchando contra los americanos en Rota...


----------



## At4008 (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En el único hilo sano del Covid había antivaxxers razonables y provaxxers razonables y debatíamos perfectamente salvo que los tarados lo intentaban tomar al asalto. Como este hilo. Es que no FALLA.
> 
> El problema es que aunque nosotros lo tengamos en el ignore estos HDLGP (visitad el nuevo foro por cierto) siguen posteando como locos y al final, a ojos de un observador externo el mensaje es proputin. Es demencial.



Ellos pelean sus batallitas en internet, pero luego vas a preguntar a la familia y todos se han vacunado. Luego preguntas a los amigos si apoyan a Putin y todos dicen que hay que mandar armamento pesado a Ucrania.

Los bots pro-rusos o negacionistas (tanto monta, monta tanto) son bastante irrelevantes en el mundo real.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí tienes 3:21 minutos, el tío sigue en la misma postura todo el rato.



Le han pegado la mano con superglu


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Leyendo entre líneas esta noticia, tengo la impresión de que los ruskis se han dado cuenta de que las tropas que necesitan para asaltar la planta las van a necesitar en breve en otros puntos. Buena noticia para los HEROES. Que nadie tenga duda que van a recibir pertrechos de una u otra manera.



Es que no hay otra explicación. De alguna manera, eso es un coladero o han tenido tiempo antes de la tenaza, para acumular.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

Se nota que los rusos no han avanzado nada porque son todo trools prorusos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Tranquilos que vais bien. Ya falta poco:

*España - Índice de Precios del Productor (IPP) - interanual*
Crear alerta




Último anuncio
25.03.2022
Actual
40,7%


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Parece que no pueda aguantar para ir al wc.


----------



## ghawar (21 Abr 2022)

> los rusos son incapaces de sellar mariupol. en cuanto distraigan fuerzas para cubrir otros flancos los ucros van a abrir algun corredor con el que suministar pertrechos a LOS PUTOS HEROES. si tienen viveres y municion para un par de semanas sera suficiente



De hecho creo recordar que hace unos días un equipo traspaso el el cordón. Si ahora los rusos enciman se llevan unidades - y todavía faltan los nuevos juguetes - ya veremos que pasa.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Leyendo entre líneas esta noticia, tengo la impresión de que los ruskis se han dado cuenta de que las tropas que necesitan para asaltar la planta las van a necesitar en breve en otros puntos. Buena noticia para los HEROES. Que nadie tenga duda que van a recibir pertrechos de una u otra manera.



O no tienen los medios fisicos y logisticos para hacerlo...


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí tienes 3:21 minutos, el tío sigue en la misma postura todo el rato.



Esta acojonado por si el interlocutor le envenena.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que no pueda aguantar para ir al wc.



Tiene ganas de tirarse un pedo pero tiene que contenerlo para que no suene delante de las cámaras:


----------



## waukegan (21 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el pais con mas musulmanes del mundo y un gobierno filoislamico, asi no se va a ningun lado, y menos teniendo en cuenta que la oposicion es mas radical todavia
> 
> la eterna promesa que nunca va a llegar a nada mientras sigan con las madrasas



Contra Suharto vivían mejor. Hay paralelismos entre Franco y él. Eso sí, no creo que el gobierno actual pueda ser calificado de filoislámico, aunque desde luego la religión se va infiltrado cada vez más en el estado, y efectivamente, ese es uno de los problemas a los que hacía referencia en mi post. Eso sin mencionar al Aceh y otras regiones que pueden convertirse rápidamente en fuentes de conflicto armado.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Lo difícil no es conquistar , lo complicado es mantener lo conquistado y los rusos son incapaces de lo primero por eso va la propaganda a toda mecha, que si el vídeo de los nukes ayer , hoy el anuncio de que se ha tomado Mariupol pero están igual que ayer........................van a tirar de propaganda y amenazas hasta que encuentren una salida "digna" que vender .


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los agentes del Kremlin os vestís de utilitaristas y patriotas, con algún aderezo de doctrina ruso/marxista/izmierdosa tradicional que se resume en los anglos y la OTAN me roban los phoskitos.
> 
> Algo así como “qué cojones me importa a mí que Rusia mate a todos los ucranianos y organice una limpieza étnica en el Este, si lo importante es que tengamos gas barato".... a lo que se une "la culpa es de la OTAN porque los anglos son malignos e imponen la Coca Cola en Riga".
> 
> ...



Yo soy falsoliberal. Como Biden y tú...

Manda huevos que te acojonaras por la gripe y ahora no te acojones frente a los pepinitos Rusos. Sois muy valientes guerreando con la vida de otros., ya veo ya...

Venga valiente, abrígate no vaya a a ser que pilles la gripe.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tiene ganas de tirarse un pedo pero tiene que contenerlo para que no suene delante de las cámaras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032251



Pa mi que sa cagao.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Yo lo tengo bloqueado desde hace tiempo. No puedo hacer más.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

BOOM habitual. La ofensiva rusa va viento en popa:


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Van a acabar como los de la división azul. Te recomiendo que vayas a defender tu ideología para mayor gloria de EEUU, aunque sea como escudo humano.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> O no tienen los medios fisicos y logisticos para hacerlo...



La manta rusa es muy corta. No se pueden liberar Mariupol y el resto del Dombas al mismo tiempo. Si dedica 15.000 efectivos para eliminar a los de Azov, va a tardar dias y perder 10.000 de ellos. Mejor deja 7.000 "asediando" la aceria y mueve los demas a otras partes donde son mas necesarios. La "finta" de Kiev les ha costado una cantidad brutal de tropas y material. Y ya no queda nada mas que arrascar del fondo del barril, asi que tienen que tomar decisiones como estas.
Y fijaros la mala imagen que da esto en realidad de los rusos, que al final no han podido "desnazificar" por completo ni Mariupol, que esta literalmente pegado a su frontera. Y los de Azov ahi siguen. Rodeados y lo que quieras, pero ahi siguen.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Van a acabar como los de la división azul. Te recomiendo que vayas a defender tu ideología para mayor gloria de EEUU, aunque sea como escudo humano.



Bueno, basta ya de hablar de tonterías. Hablemos de cosas serias.

Si nos mandas una caja de Rioja al hilo de Txusky nos cambiamos de bando.

Pero lo siento, me he cansado un poco del Rioja. El otro día me bebí un Remelluri reserva y no me emocionó. Lo siento pero os estoy poniendo los cuernos con el Ribera del Duero, os habéis quedado un poco estancados.

Relájate hombre y pasea un poco por el campo, que hay vida fuera de este foro!


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (21 Abr 2022)

El zar botoxiano tiene pinta de estar terminal.
Está muy, muy jodido..


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bueno, basta ya de hablar de tonterías. Hablemos de cosas serias.
> 
> Si nos mandas una caja de Rioja al hilo de Txusky nos cambiamos de bando.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea de vinos, a la altura del resto de cuestiones, prueba y me cuentas:


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sagunto, Massada, el Alamo...
> 
> En estas hazañas se forja la identidad nacional



pues lo de retirarse ahora ya es tarde, mariupol es un hito en la guerra, como la victoria de kiev

los rusos han creado justo lo contrario de lo que pretendían
ni han desmilitarizado (al contrario, y como bonus, los bálticos a la otan y alemania metiendo un 2% en "defensa")
ni han "rusificado" ucrania, al contrario

para colmo, se han metido en la senda de best-korea, con sus ensayos de misiles y propaganda absurda, mientras sus soldados se asombran de que "el enemigo" tenga casas de ladrillo y un portátil en cada una de ellas


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tiene ganas de tirarse un pedo pero tiene que contenerlo para que no suene delante de las cámaras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032251



os lo vengo diciendo, que le quedan 2 telediarios, y no me hacís caso


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bueno, basta ya de hablar de tonterías. Hablemos de cosas serias.
> 
> Si nos mandas una caja de Rioja al hilo de Txusky nos cambiamos de bando.
> 
> ...



Eso no es lo importante. Lo importante es por qué los ucras tienen políticos de esta calidad:




https://twitter.com/lesiavasylenko





y nosotros de esta:




https://twitter.com/carmencalvo_




Que alguien haga un PIB comparado a estos factores y tenemos que pedir el rescate inmediatamente.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> El zar botoxiano tiene pinta de estar terminal.
> Está muy, muy jodido..



me imagino que en los ultimos dos meses habra dormido poco, por muy psicopata que sea y por mucho que intente dar una impresion de tener todo bajo control sabe que esta en terreno resbaladizo

Los zares del kremlin no se retiran, son depuestos y muchos a la fuerza


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Estaba esperando a esto para cerrar algunas posiciones.



A partir de ahora ira todo seguido. Buena suerte y que Dios nos coja confesados...


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues lo de retirarse ahora ya es tarde, mariupol es un hito en la guerra, como la victoria de kiev
> 
> los rusos han creado justo lo contrario de lo que pretendían
> ni han desmilitarizado (al contrario, y como bonus, los bálticos a la otan y alemania metiendo un 2% en "defensa")
> ...



Recuerdo un reportaje sobre "best Korea" y filmaban a una familia "tipica" mientras miraban en la tele un desfile militar de miles de piezas de artilleria arrastradas... por tractores, cientos de miles de soldados haciendo el ganso, lo tipico

Y decian los best Koreanos "los estados unidos deben estar austadisimos al ver el poderio militar que tenemos, un ejercito imparable"


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> me imagino que en los ultimos dos meses habra dormido poco, por muy psicopata que sea y por mucho que intente dar una impresion de tener todo bajo control sabe que esta en terreno resbaladizo
> 
> Los zares del kremlin no se retiran, son depuestos y muchos a la fuerza







La lista de zares asesinados es enorme

Nicolas II
Alejandro II
Pablo I (con conocimiento de su hijo)
Pedro III ( con conocimiento de su mujer)
Ivan VI (por su tia)
El hijo de Pedro I por el mismo padre
...


Y todo eso en 3 siglos


Por comparar


El último monarca español asesinado no era ni español oficialmente 


Pedro I de Castilla por su bastardo Enrique de Trastamara durante la guerra civil Castellana 

Siglo XIV

Durante 600 años ningun rey o jefe de estado ha sido asesinado. Cuando lo fue Prim, Amadeo de saboya ya habia sido nombrado rey y estaba de camino a España

6 siglos sin regicidios o magnicidios en la jefatura del estado 

Rusia en cambio en plenp siglo XIX tenias a zares siendo asesinados por su propia guardia tras encontrarle escondido detras de unas cortinas bajo conocimiento de su propio hijo


Cuando en el resro de Cortes europeas leian eso pensaban como pensamos en 2022


Vaya panda de semi asiaticos medievales



Hay que recordar que Pedro el grande
el que iba de europeo, modelno y viajado puso como sucesora a ritulo de emperatriz a Catalina I


Quien era esa?
Una puta criada lituana

Se caso con una criada que servia en el palacio de un aristocrata de la corte
Una ANALFABETA de un pueblo lituano que fue emperatriz por orden del pene del zar

Hasta en los retratos se ve lo bastorra que era


El resto de cortes europeas leian informaes de sus embajadores y se descojonaban



A ver si hago un post de historia del zarismo


----------



## elena francis (21 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> 64% de bots dimitri en Burbuja
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que hay:
> ...



Toda una lista de moñas que llorarían pidiendo auxilio en caso de que el ejército putiniano estuviera por sus calles. Ej que tengo mij derecho, ej que yo pago mis impuejtoh...ej que yo lo valgo....ej que los funcionarios son....ej que ejto, ej que lo otroj....

Imbéciles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

Lloviendo y todo lleno de barro..


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de vinos, a la altura del resto de cuestiones, prueba y me cuentas:



Has caído en la trampa. Mejor ejemplo imposible

Es casi imposible debatir contigo porque mezclas constantemente información con opinión. Muy habitual en este foro, uno de los mayores defectos de este país.

En toda guerra hay desinformación por ambas partes. Pero si le añades el comportarse como un auténtico hooligan ya la cosa es irremediable.

Dices que "la OTAN pretendía controlar el Este de Ucrania y Birlorrusia". Así con dos cojones, "mi opinión prevalece sobre las pruebas o los hechos"

"Escudos humanos". No habéis presentado ni una prueba de que a los civiles se le retenga contra su voluntad. Solo declaraciones a medios rusos de civiles trasladados a Rusia. "Pregúntale al pavo que hay de menú para Navidad"

El PIB de Rusia es el 5° del mundo. Luego aclaras que es el PIB PPA. Mide la producción interior de un país. Si Rusia hace un millón de tanques su PPA será altísimo, pero si no los vende en el exterior no podrá comprar nada. Es como hacer una pirámide de 1 km de alta para Putin, producción interior altísima pero siguen igual de derroidos.

"Ucrania sufre los pactos hechos con maletas llenas de dólares". Otra vez opinión que quieres elevar a información.

Un tema de gustos de vinos lo elevas a "No tener ni puta idea de vinos"

Si me encuentras opiniones mias, tan contundentes y demoledoras, elevadas a la categoría de "información", sin pruebas que lo acompañen te pago unos vinos en el Espolón.

Aquí normalmente ponemos opiniones basadas en informaciones y con enlaces a prensa occidental y rusa. También muchos vídeos de acciones reales.

En otros hilos prevalecen las opiniones simplonas, las bravatas y los insultos. Aquí intentamos poner un poco de cordura en esta locura de guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

JOJOJO. Rusia dice que da por conquistado Mariupol porque no va a tomar una parte de la ciudad.









Rusia anuncia que ha tomado Mariupol mientras unos 2.000 ucranianos resisten en la acería de Azovstal


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia asegura que Mariupol ya ha caído en manos de las fuerzas rusas. El presidente Vladimir Putin ha enviado una felicitación al general Shoigu por...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Has caído en la trampa. Mejor ejemplo imposible
> 
> Es casi imposible debatir contigo porque mezclas constantemente información con opinión. Muy habitual en este foro, uno de los mayores defectos de este país.
> 
> ...



Tenéis un problema de perspectiva, comenzais a analizar un conflicto de 2014 en Marzo 2022. Excesiva simplificación tal y como haces con los vinos pretendiendo que por el mero hecho de ser reserva ha de ser superior a otros más jóvenes.

Consumis polvo de roble, no un producto envejecido, en definitiva.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Parece un tuit escrito por un psicópata...



Es que lo es, aparte de que decir morir de hambre e inanición es redundancia.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> JOJOJO. Rusia dice que da por conquistado Mariupol porque no va a tomar una parte de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo depende de la "definicion" de Mariupol...

me parece que vamos a ver mas de esto, tipica maniobra de ejercito invasor en apuros, declarar victoria y retirarse, que el 9 de mayo esta al caer

Siempre podra decir que han alcanzado los objetivos militares, que como no ha dicho lo que eran...


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Abr 2022)

Catalina I
Criada analfabeta que llego a ser emperatriz de Rusia 

En la cara se le ve lo paca que era
y eso que el retrato es del gran Nattier, pintor oficial de la corte de Versalles que se desplazo a Rusia por unos buenos billetes ( ya entonces estaban desesperados por comprar cosas occidentales)






Isabel II, la nuestra, se zumbaba todo lonque veia, pero dentro de un limite. Generales, altos oficiales... jamas con un criado o el carnicero de la esquina de la plaza de Oriente 
Era suelta pero era reina

En la corte francesa de Versalles la amante del rey era una figura publica e institucional 
Pero para serlo tenias que tener un nivel. Mujeres de buen familia, idiomas, tocar instrumentos, conversacion, modales...
por supuesto nunca casarse con ellas y menos dejarlas el trono. Salvo Luis XIV quenuna vez viudo se caso con Madame de Maintenon con la que ya tenia varios hijos. Pero fue matrimonio secreto y ella jamas aparecio como reina


Que Pedro el grande despues de cargarse a su hijo
Despues de encerrar en un monasterio a su primera mujer
se casara y luego dejara Rusia en herencia con una criada analfabeta (luego la enseñaron a leer) provocaba bastante asco en el resto de Europa

Por eso durante todo el siglo XVIII a pesar de los enormes esfuerzos de los Romanov de hacer buenos matrimonios con princesas Habsburgo, Borbón.....

Nadie queria

Los consideraban semi asiaticos 
Bárbaros 
Medievales
Salvajes
Violentos



Por eso se conformaban con princesas alemanas de medio pelo de un sacro imperio que tenia 200 principados dentro

Principados de mierda
Nada de Sajonia, Baviera, Prusia o Hannover

Catalina la grande nacida Sofia de Anhalt Zerbs era una de esas

su padre gobernaba sobre una naderia territorial en los confines del imperio. Una princesa pobre

Nonfue hasta el XIX con su vitoria sobre Napoleon y la toma de Polonia o Finlandia cuando empezaron a hacer buenos matrimonios

Y aun asi


Alix de Hesse era la nieta favorita de la reina victoria. Sunny la llamaba. Solete
Cuando le comunico a su abuela que se habia comprometido con el zarevich Nicolas, su abuela la dijo que era un error 
Que rusia era un pais demasiado salvaje y extrañas as costumbres para ella
Victoria siemore quiso que se casara con su otro nieto, el duque de Clarence, heredero del heredero britanico. Y que sunny fuera reina de Inglaterra. 
Pero estaba enamorada del ruso


Alix que pudo reinar en Londres acabó fusilada con su familia en un sotano de siberia
Paso de ser una princesa anglo alemana luterana bastante cuerda y pragmatica a una zarina rusa trastornada por el misticismo ortodoxo y las artes de Rasputin.


En la historia rusa se ve que siempre han intentado parecerse a Europa sin lograrlo



Es todo envidia mal curada


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Es que lo es, aparte de que decir morir de hambre e inanición es redundancia.



la tactica de julio cesar en Alesia

Otro gran estratega, en la conquista de las galias cometio un genocidio entre la poblacion civil de 2 millones de personas


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

calentito: 






Los defensores de Mariupol encontraron equipo militar enemigo en la ciudad, incluidos tanques rusos marcados con una "V".
Esto significa que los ocupantes que cometieron atrocidades en Bucha fueron trasladados a la ciudad: mataron, violaron y torturaron a civiles.
En este momento, la horda de Putin continúa con su devastadora arbitrariedad en la ciudad en ruinas, que todavía tiene unas 100.000 personas.



Respuesta de Azov a Putin


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si eres tú el subnormal que no te has leído el art. 6 del tratado de la OTAN. Deja de arrastrarte por este hilo que no estás en los chats de Furcia Today.
> 
> rojazos -- nancys. Supongo que eso te convierte en afiliado del PP. txusky muerde a este indeseable. Es tonto incluso para el PP.



El Eleuterio ese es un puto independentista cagalán. Cuando escribe confunde las "B" con las "V", típico de los independentistas cagalanes.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Joder los follabidens, que valiente sois con la vida y con el dinero de los, demás. Para más INRI *no tenéis ni puta de economía *ni a lo que nos exponeis con vuestras absurdeces.
> 
> Menudo hilo de retrasados mentales....



Habla el que lleva años prediciendo, en un hilo, que la economia de España caera y colapasara. Algun dia ocurrira, pero no cuando tu pienses que lo hará. No tienes ni pajolera idea de economía y eres el menos indicado para venir aqui a dar ejemplo o clases de ello


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Toda una lista de moñas que llorarían pidiendo auxilio en caso de que el ejército putiniano estuviera por sus calles. Ej que tengo mij derecho, ej que yo pago mis impuejtoh...ej que yo lo valgo....ej que los funcionarios son....ej que ejto, ej que lo otroj....
> 
> Imbéciles.



Os lo digo en serio... creo que este foro ha sido comprado y estamos haciendo EL GILIPOLLAS haciendo de amplificadores del agit-prop del Kremlin. Es decir, nos dejan estar arrinconados aquí (pero lo camuflan con los trolls que entran que NO estan en el ignore para los no registrados) como mal menor y para disimular de qué va la vaina. 

Yo sinceramente ya no me siento seguro en Burbuja por primera vez en 14 años. Estamos haciendo el canelo, encima acosan foreros de forma sincronizada. Seguro que controlan nuestros privados y de todo. Me parece muy peligroso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

Que las embajadas rusas sigan abiertas es alta traición; frentes bélicos en casa, supongo que hay mucho orinal palanganas cobrando de ellas, sobre todo en la otan.



César Borgia dijo:


> Matonismo de patio de colegio.
> 
> "Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: el presentador Vladimir Solovyov amenaza a Europa y a todos los países de la OTAN, preguntando si tendrán suficientes armas y personas para defenderse una vez que finalice la "operación especial" de Rusia en Ucrania. Solovyov agrega: "No habrá piedad".
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tenéis un problema de perspectiva, comenzais a analizar un conflicto de 2014 en Marzo 2022. Excesiva simplificación tal y como haces con los vinos pretendiendo que por el mero hecho de ser reserva ha de ser superior a otros más jóvenes.
> 
> Consumis polvo de roble, no un producto envejecido, en definitiva.



Pero si yo solo he dicho que un Remelluri reserva no me ha emocionado! Ni he hablado de los tintos jóvenes.

Y he opinado que cada vez me gustan más los Ribera del Duero en detrimento de los riojas. Es una cuestión de gustos, pero también de precios. Los Ribera del Duero son mucho más caros, en cualquier segmento.

Otra vez no das pruebas ni enlaces, si sabes quién añade polvo de roble nos informas.

Te doy la razón que yo no me interesa demasiado en el conflicto de 2014 pero cuando me pongo a documentarme me neto a fondo.

Empiezo a sospechar que a algunos de los que lleváis en los hilos de Ucrania desde 2014, los que entramos ahora os podemos parecer unos intrusos, unos okupas, vaya. Y esto si que si que es una simple opinión sin pruebas.


----------



## Ungaunga (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que imagen más curiosa Putin encogido, moviendo las piernas y agarrando la mesa con una mano. Hay quien dice que tiene parkinson.
> 
> Me gustaría ver más minutos de ese momento, pero es la primera vez que le veo dando una imagen pública así. Ojo.



Si buscas en Youtube, aparecen una oleada de videos explicándote que si Putin no mueve mucho el lado derecho de su cuerpo es por su entrenamiento en el KGB para desenfundar rápido. Lamentable.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Si buscas en Youtube, aparecen una oleada de videos explicándote que si Putin no mueve mucho el lado derecho de su cuerpo es por su entrenamiento en el KGB para desenfundar rápido. Lamentable.



Para desenfundar el que? la grapadora?

Si el Putin era un funcionario de la escala media en el KGB y por lo que dicen sus superiores de la epoca, no demasiado brillante


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Este foro está plagado de bots, es que es increíble, miren este forero: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/5996976/?page=3#

Una semana entera poniendo el mismo mensaje en todo tipo de hilos, incluido este. Y previamente a este tocho, ponía otro del día de la Inmaculada una y otra vez.


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este foro está plagado de bots, es que es increíble, miren este forero: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/5996976/?page=3#
> 
> Una semana entera poniendo el mismo mensaje en todo tipo de hilos, incluido este. Y previamente a este tocho, ponía otro del día de la Inmaculada una y otra vez.



¿Ahora te das cuenta?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

No se si se ha puesto este impacto ya


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tenéis un problema de perspectiva, comenzais a analizar un conflicto de 2014 en Marzo 2022. Excesiva simplificación tal y como haces con los vinos pretendiendo que por el mero hecho de ser reserva ha de ser superior a otros más jóvenes.
> 
> Consumis polvo de roble, no un producto envejecido, en definitiva.



"Conflicto" que empieza a escalar cuando en Ucrania se empiezan a encontrar yacimientos de gas para suplir a Europa occidental. Fuera a ser que Rusia dejara de ser la niña bonita de los centroeuropeos. Inadmsipla, Nazisme, Anatema. El destino natural de Ucrania es ser el granero de Rusia y tratarlos como mujiks, por la fuerza del knut, así está escrito en piedra en la Catedral de Moscu, no vaya a ser que levanten cabeza y les de por pensar o prosperar fuera de la rusoesfera. Eso no.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Avión Ruso abatido cerca de Izum, pilotos eyectados.









Ukrainian army shotdown Russian jet fighter near Izyum, pilots ejected Izium,Kharkiv Oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Ukrainian army shotdown Russian jet fighter near Izyum, pilots ejected. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca 

¿Suicidio?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Video de Aerorozvidka que muestra sus UAV arrojando municiones sobre un BMP ruso y otro vehículo blindado. Parece que las dos primeras municiones que cayeron sobre el BMP no detonaron.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

El tema de cerrar las salidas en azovstal, para los supervivientes siempre sera mejor un acceso cortado, que un acceso cortado y por el que el enemigo avanza. Es un indicio de clara debilidad en la horda.

Con la desescalada militar en la zona el orco se expone a durisimos golpes de mano en la zona, al salir de una madrigera random y fastidiarles el tik tok


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto este impacto ya



3 rusos menos cuyos cadáveres no serán reclamados por su ejército ni contados en ninguna estadística oficial.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca
> 
> ¿Suicidio?



Accidente doméstico al intentar cortar una cuerda decorativa del techo.


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Si buscas en Youtube, aparecen una oleada de videos explicándote que si Putin no mueve mucho el lado derecho de su cuerpo es por su entrenamiento en el KGB para desenfundar rápido. Lamentable.



Su estado ultimamente es muy lamentable.

El parkinson,la cojera y ademas hinchado por los corticoides para tratar alguna enfermedad chunga que desconocemos.Algo tiene que tener porque hasta el demente de Biden tiene mas frescura que el,que ya es decir.

El stress de estos 2 ultimos meses debe estar dandole la puntilla.


----------



## Poncio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca
> 
> ¿Suicidio?



Control de daños del SPD alemán al alimón con Putin, están atados hasta los huesos y nos han condenado. Putos Boches.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

¿Os habéis fijado el GEO que llevaba detrás nuestro querido Antonio?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Habla el que lleva años prediciendo, en un hilo, que la economia de España caera y colapasara. Algun dia ocurrira, pero no cuando tu pienses que lo hará. No tienes ni pajolera idea de economía y eres el menos indicado para venir aqui a dar ejemplo o clases de ello



Quebrada y mantenida desde 2011, entrando en barrena desde 2018 y a falta de la estocada final.

Pero vamos, que lo podéis pintar de rosita como lo de la "resistencia" ucraniana. Espero que nonllegemos a tal extremo en España.


----------



## Nicors (21 Abr 2022)

Se sabe algo como va la fase b, de la invasión mongolica?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> "Conflicto" que empieza a escalar cuando en Ucrania se empiezan a encontrar yacimientos de gas para suplir a Europa occidental. Fuera a ser que Rusia dejara de ser la niña bonita de los centroeuropeos. Inadmsipla, Nazisme, Anatema. El destino natural de Ucrania es ser el granero de Rusia y tratarlos como mujiks, por la fuerza del knut, así está escrito en piedra en la Catedral de Moscu, no vaya a ser que levanten cabeza y les de por pensar o prosperar fuera de la rusoesfera. Eso no.



Infórmate sobre la relación del hijo de Biden con las energéticas ucranianas y lo mismo dejas de hacer el ridículo...

Los Rusos tienen muchos defectos, pero ser más ladrones que los USA no es uno de ellos.


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> "Conflicto" que empieza a escalar cuando en Ucrania se empiezan a encontrar yacimientos de gas para suplir a Europa occidental. Fuera a ser que Rusia dejara de ser la niña bonita de los centroeuropeos. Inadmsipla, Nazisme, Anatema. El destino natural de Ucrania es ser el granero de Rusia y tratarlos como mujiks, por la fuerza del knut, así está escrito en piedra en la Catedral de Moscu, no vaya a ser que levanten cabeza y les de por pensar o prosperar fuera de la rusoesfera. Eso no.



Conflicto que prácticamente *nació* de esos hallazgos. Rusia negoció la compra del permiso de extracción de ese gas a Ucrania para Gazprom (lo cual no suena mucho a conflicto). Solo en el momento en Ucrania prefirió vender ese permiso a otras compañías no rusas fue cuando empezaron a aparecer regiones separatistas alrededor de los yacimientos. Todos y cada uno de esos conflictos fueron apoyados y exacerbados por el gobierno ruso, empezando por Crimea que primero se independizó, lo primero que quiso hacer fue "nacionalizar" (para el gobierno de Crimea) los pozos para re-privatizarlos en una subasta que ganaría... Gazprom. Nada sospechoso. ¿Toda la región del Donbás? Pues para pasar los tubos, no creo que haya absolutamente nada más.

Y que ahora vengan a darnos lecciones de que no echamos la vista atrás... o a intentar colarnos nazis o no se qué hostias.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se sabe algo como va la fase b, de la invasión mongolica?



Te comento como va la cosa:

Las mismas tropas que no han podido tomar una fábrica en Mariupol está previsto que conquisten todo el Dombas en cuestión de un par de días.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

El viruelo rodeado de GEOs.


----------



## lowfour (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El viruelo rodeado de GEOs.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032417



Psycho ken se ha puesto en modo OPERATIVO. Tiene las botas de trekking del Decathlon.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca
> 
> ¿Suicidio?



Joder!! tengo el apartamento a 20Km.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quebrada y mantenida desde 2011, entrando en barrena desde 2018 y a falta de la estocada final.
> 
> Pero vamos, que lo podéis pintar de rosita como lo de la "resistencia" ucraniana. Espero que nonllegemos a tal extremo en España.



que si que si, pero NO el plan catastrofista que tu dibujabas, con hambre y pobreza (que la hay, pero no como tu lo pintas)


Y si llega la destruccion a España, espero que se os caiga la cara de verguenza por haber apoyado a Rusia, que sera el artifice de dicha destruccion


----------



## Ungaunga (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Para desenfundar el que? la grapadora?
> 
> Si el Putin era un funcionario de la escala media en el KGB y por lo que dicen sus superiores de la epoca, no demasiado brillante



En aquella época la grapadora, la máquina de escribir portátil o el listín telefónico. Como los tiempos han cambiado mucho, últimamente desenfundaba el iPhone hasta las sanciones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Abr 2022)

Pocos avances rusos durante el segundo día de la requeteofensiva. La partida se juega en Izyum y en los alrededores de Sloviansk. En Kherson la situación madura poco a poco a favor de los ucros.





__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces made minor advances in the ongoing offensive in eastern Ukraine on April 19, seizing several small towns and advancing into the key frontline towns of Rubizhne and Popasna. Russian forces continued major assaults with heavy air and




www.understandingwar.org





Y ojito a la cuña que han metido en Izyum


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero si yo solo he dicho que un Remelluri reserva no me ha emocionado! Ni he hablado de los tintos jóvenes.
> 
> Y he opinado que cada vez me gustan más los Ribera del Duero en detrimento de los riojas. Es una cuestión de gustos, pero también de precios. Los Ribera del Duero son mucho más caros, en cualquier segmento.
> 
> ...



Repito que comenzais a analizar un conflicto cuyo proceso traumático da comienzo en 2014 aun siendo incluso anterior, a partir de Marzo de 2022 con información de Telahinco y Antonia3. 

Lo hacéis en plena guerra de propaganda y bajo una exacerbada dogmatización política.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ungaunga (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca
> 
> ¿Suicidio?



Tranquilos, ha sido el heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> que si que si, pero NO el plan catastrofista que tu dibujabas, con hambre y pobreza (que la hay, pero no como tu lo pintas)
> 
> 
> Y si llega la destruccion a España, espero que se os caiga la cara de verguenza por haber apoyado a Rusia, que sera el artifice de dicha destruccion



Espera a que aumenten los costes de financiación, esa es la última fase.

Rusia artífice de la ruina de España? Permita que me ria,.Tómese la pastilla y póngase las gafas, parece mentira que sea forero de burbuja.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo lo tengo bloqueado desde hace tiempo. No puedo hacer más.



Si lo tuvieras bloqueado no podría entrar en este hilio, ¿cómo puede ser?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

mucho swissblade y mucho startrek pero al final seguimos viendo deschatarramientos con stugna



Dr Polux dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto este impacto ya


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

*Los precios del petróleo y el gas subieron, pero las ganancias de Rusia por sus ventas bajaron casi un 50 por ciento desde el comienzo de la guerra de Putin, admite Moscú*
Pablo Goble
Staunton, 12 de abril: según el Banco Central de Rusia, las ganancias de Rusia por la venta de petróleo y gas en el extranjero cayeron un 47,8 por ciento después del inicio de la guerra de Putin en Ucrania en comparación con el último trimestre de 2021, a pesar de que los precios del petróleo han aumentado drásticamente. Esto refleja los boicots de Occidente y la incapacidad de Rusia para impulsar las ventas incluso con descuentos a India y China.
En el informe ruso más detallado sobre tales ganancias hasta el momento, el Banco Central también reconoció que las ganancias del sector de extracción de la economía habían caído un 39,8 por ciento en general ( cbr.ru/Collection/Collection/File/40913/finflows_20220407.pdf y ruso). eurasianet.org/россия-приток-нефтедолларов-сократился-вдвое-–-отчет-цб-рф ).
Ante un boicot total por parte de Estados Unidos y un boicot parcial por parte de la Unión Europea, Moscú ha tratado de compensar su pérdida de ventas de dos maneras, ofreciendo descuentos y presionando a India y China para que compren más. Ninguna de estas estrategias ha demostrado ser efectiva.
La evidencia de esto es doble. Por un lado, las ofertas de descuento rusas han aumentado de 10 dólares estadounidenses por barril a 35 dólares estadounidenses por barril, sin detener la caída de las ganancias. Y por otro, a pesar de una visita a Delhi y Pekín del ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, ninguno de los dos países ha aumentado significativamente sus compras.
India ha comprado un total de solo tres millones de toneladas más durante todo el período, una gota en el océano ya que ha estado comprando esa cantidad diariamente hasta ahora. Y los aumentos chinos también han sido pequeños porque muchas empresas chinas no quieren correr el riesgo de caer bajo las sanciones occidentales.
Es casi seguro que la situación de Rusia en este sentido va a empeorar: la UE también está discutiendo la posibilidad de imponer un boicot, algo que significaría que las ganancias de exportación de Rusia, y en última instancia, su capacidad para pagar las guerras agresivas de Putin, se verán comprometidas, si no inmediatamente. al menos a medio plazo.





__





Oil and Gas Prices Up, but Russia’s Earnings from Sales of Them Down Almost 50 Percent since Start of Putin’s War, Moscow Admits


Paul Goble Staunton, April 12 – According to the Russian Central Bank, Russia’s earnings from the sale of oil and gas abroad f...




windowoneurasia2.blogspot.com






*Rusia: la entrada de petrodólares se ha reducido a la mitad - el informe del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa*
*Aunque los precios del petróleo y el gas en los mercados mundiales se han disparado a niveles récord, los ingresos de Rusia se han derrumbado, según el último informe del regulador financiero ruso.*

El Banco Central de Rusia descubrió un colapso en los ingresos de petróleo y gas de Rusia en casi la mitad en comparación con el período anterior a la guerra.

El volumen de pagos entrantes en el campo de la producción y exportación de petróleo y gas en marzo de 2022 disminuyó un 47,8 % en comparación con el cuarto trimestre de 2021, el último trimestre completo antes del inicio de la invasión militar rusa de Ucrania, según se desprende del seguimiento . de flujos financieros sectoriales por parte del Banco Central. El documento compara los promedios diarios de los períodos especificados.

En general, la entrada de dinero en el sector minero, la columna vertebral de la economía rusa, cayó un 39,8%. Como saben, la exportación de petróleo y gas, así como otras materias primas, proporciona la parte del león de la entrada de divisas y los ingresos del presupuesto ruso.

En general, los pagos en todos los sectores de la economía rusa aumentaron _nominalmente_ un 4%, excluyendo la inflación. Pero _de hecho_ , dado que la inflación en marzo en comparación con diciembre (es decir, el final del cuarto trimestre de 2021) fue del 10%, incluso según Rosstat (muchas veces condenado por fraude ), es obvio que no solo el petróleo y sector del gas, sino toda la economía rusa.

Estos son hasta ahora los datos concretos más detallados después de la introducción de sanciones contra la Federación Rusa por parte de muchos países del mundo . Anteriormente, solo había informes fragmentarios, pero también apuntaban a problemas graves. En particular, el 2 de abril, Gazprom informó de una caída del 27 % en las exportaciones de gas en el primer trimestre del año, y las instalaciones de almacenamiento del monopolio ruso de transporte de petróleo Transneft se desbordaron , por lo que la producción se vio obligada a disminuir .

Las dificultades con las exportaciones también fueron indicadas por el lanzamiento cada vez más desesperado de Rusia en el mercado del petróleo: si a principios de febrero de 2022, la marca clave rusa Urals cotizaba casi a la par con la referencia Brent , entonces a principios de marzo la Federación Rusa ya estaba ofreciendo su petróleo con un descuento de $ 10 , a mediados de marzo - más de $ 20 , más de $ 30 a fin de mes , y luego hubo informes de un descuento de $ 35 .

Esta situación se explica por el boicot por parte de la mayoría de los compradores de petróleo. Estados Unidos se negó oficialmente a comprar portadores de energía rusos e impuso sanciones contra ellos. La Unión Europea, el principal cliente del sector del petróleo y el gas ruso, aún no ha impuesto un embargo, pero las mayores empresas de los sectores de la energía y el transporte, que temen ser sancionadas, sí lo han hecho.

En este contexto, hubo informes de que los descuentos sin precedentes en el "oro negro" ruso atrajeron a compradores en India y China. El Kremlin incluso envió a su principal diplomático, Sergei Lavrov, a Beijing y Delhi para ayudar en el proceso.

Pero hasta ahora, India ha adquirido adicionalmente solo alrededor de 3 millones de toneladas de petróleo, mientras que la Federación Rusa antes de la guerra abastecía el mercado con alrededor de 3 millones de toneladas _por día_ , es decir, las compras indias no hicieron el clima.

También hubo informes sobre el suministro de algunos volúmenes adicionales de petróleo a China, sin embargo, se intercalaron con información de que las refinerías chinas, por el contrario, rechazaban el petróleo ruso.

Sin embargo, al final, los ingresos del petróleo y el gas se redujeron a la mitad, lo que indica que, a pesar de las muchas afirmaciones del Kremlin de resistencia a las sanciones, Rusia se encontraba de hecho en una posición muy difícil.

Además, parece que los problemas de la Federación Rusa no terminarán ahí. Los países de la Unión Europea, el mayor comprador de hidrocarburos rusos, están discutiendo activamente planes para eliminarlos, en parte ahora mismo, en parte a mediano plazo.







Россия: приток нефтедолларов сократился вдвое – отчет ЦБ РФ


Хотя цены на нефть и газ на мировых рынках взлетели до рекордных показателей, России не удается на этом заработать, следует из последнего отчета российского финансового регулятора.




russian.eurasianet.org


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si lo tuvieras bloqueado no podría entrar en este hilio, ¿cómo puede ser?.



calopez da permisos especiales a los bots pro-rusos en su rol como chinchetero mayor.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Apesta a mafia borrando testigos incomodos o ajuste de cuentas...
esperaremos mas adelante a la versión oficial

El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca https://russia.liveuamap.com/en/2022/21-april-the-body-of-sergey-protosenya-the-former-deputy… vía 
@Mike_Eckel


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los precios del petróleo y el gas subieron, pero las ganancias de Rusia por sus ventas bajaron casi un 50 por ciento desde el comienzo de la guerra de Putin, admite Moscú*
> Pablo Goble
> Staunton, 12 de abril: según el Banco Central de Rusia, las ganancias de Rusia por la venta de petróleo y gas en el extranjero cayeron un 47,8 por ciento después del inicio de la guerra de Putin en Ucrania en comparación con el último trimestre de 2021, a pesar de que los precios del petróleo han aumentado drásticamente. Esto refleja los boicots de Occidente y la incapacidad de Rusia para impulsar las ventas incluso con descuentos a India y China.
> En el informe ruso más detallado sobre tales ganancias hasta el momento, el Banco Central también reconoció que las ganancias del sector de extracción de la economía habían caído un 39,8 por ciento en general ( cbr.ru/Collection/Collection/File/40913/finflows_20220407.pdf y ruso). eurasianet.org/россия-приток-нефтедолларов-сократился-вдвое-–-отчет-цб-рф ).
> ...



No puede ser verdad. Eso es un fake. Han dicho en El Mundo Today.. Perdon, en Rusia Today que estan ingresando millones a cascoporro y que ha sido un jaque mate historico contra occidente.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Al viruelo también le ha dado calabazas Zelenski ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

NO CONTABAMOS CON SU ASTUCIA

van a cerrar azovstal con el batallón azov fuera del nido

*  *



es un plan sin fisuras


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

la verdad


----------



## Nicors (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Al viruelo también le ha dado calabazas Zelenski ?



No me extrañaría nada a fin de cuentas el gobierno de Viruelo tiene comunistas prorusos.


----------



## Limón (21 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no tienen fuerzas ni han hecho las obras necesarias para bloquear Mariupol.
Eso va a ser un coladero en todas direcciones y se van a poner las botas de hacer encamisadas los ucranianos.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los precios del petróleo y el gas subieron, pero las ganancias de Rusia por sus ventas bajaron casi un 50 por ciento desde el comienzo de la guerra de Putin, admite Moscú*
> Pablo Goble
> Staunton, 12 de abril: según el Banco Central de Rusia, las ganancias de Rusia por la venta de petróleo y gas en el extranjero cayeron un 47,8 por ciento después del inicio de la guerra de Putin en Ucrania en comparación con el último trimestre de 2021, a pesar de que los precios del petróleo han aumentado drásticamente. Esto refleja los boicots de Occidente y la incapacidad de Rusia para impulsar las ventas incluso con descuentos a India y China.
> En el informe ruso más detallado sobre tales ganancias hasta el momento, el Banco Central también reconoció que las ganancias del sector de extracción de la economía habían caído un 39,8 por ciento en general ( cbr.ru/Collection/Collection/File/40913/finflows_20220407.pdf y ruso). eurasianet.org/россия-приток-нефтедолларов-сократился-вдвое-–-отчет-цб-рф ).
> ...



es todo parte del plan de ajedrez en 3d


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (21 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


>



Pues no sé a qué espera para cesar a la chusma de podemos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si lo tuvieras bloqueado no podría entrar en este hilio, ¿cómo puede ser?.



El mundo libre me quiere bloquear? Joder como está el tema...

Chusco estará contento ahora que los de VOX han vuelto al redil de la PP. Extrema derecha decían? Extrema necesidad de vivir de la política y por ende del esfuerzo del resto más bien. No se puede ser de extrema derecha y comerle los huevos a los norteamericanos a cambio de leche en polvo y aceite de ricino.

España está podrida, esto no lo arregla ni el manitas de la tele. Espero que Putin nos pueda otorgar el beneficio de una muerte rápida e indolora.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Accidente doméstico al intentar cortar una cuerda decorativa del techo.



¿La lavadora sigue en su sitio? ¿Se encontraron los móviles de los finados? Eso podría dar pistas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si lo tuvieras bloqueado no podría entrar en este hilio, ¿cómo puede ser?.



Creo que eso no va así, porque el bot oficial del Kremlin en el foro (Harman) me tiene bloqueado desde hace mucho y puedo entrar a trolear a sus hilos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

y ahora que el khan a dicho que no se asalte, las defensas se van a liberar de mucha presion


----------



## hightower (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Buena pinta no la tiene, desde hace unos meses se le ve sentado todo el tiempo, echado hacia atras, con la cara pastosa y abotargada y los ojos como perdidos. Tambien es simbolico que lo sienten a 3 metros de los colaboradores salvo en casos muy puntuales para la foto
> 
> Para mi que lo estan inflando a esteroides y a saber que cocktail de drojas para ponerlo a andar
> 
> Algunos comentaristas dicen que esta llegando a las ultimas, y no seria de extrañar si es asi que las decisiones "ilogicas" de los ultimos meses fuesen fruto de que la cabeza ya no le rige



Una observación. En Rusia en las reuniones el jefe se sienta en la mesa de escritorio grande, es la que esta al fondo, y los adlateres se sientan en la mesa auxiliar que es donde están sentados Putin y Shoigu. el hecho de que Pûtin se siente en la mesa auxiliar con Soigu es significativo, se esta colocando jerarquicamente a su mismo nivel. Probablemente Putin esté señalando a Shoigu como delfín. Pachucho parece un rato, la verdad.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca
> 
> ¿Suicidio?



En tele5 han dicho que ha sido un crímen machista. Así que nada, lo siento, es la versión oficial que es lo que seguís aquí como un catecismo.


----------



## wanamaker (21 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> "Conflicto" que empieza a escalar cuando en Ucrania se empiezan a encontrar yacimientos de gas para suplir a Europa occidental. Fuera a ser que Rusia dejara de ser la niña bonita de los centroeuropeos. Inadmsipla, Nazisme, Anatema. El destino natural de Ucrania es ser el granero de Rusia y tratarlos como mujiks, por la fuerza del knut, así está escrito en piedra en la Catedral de Moscu, no vaya a ser que levanten cabeza y les de por pensar o prosperar fuera de la rusoesfera. Eso no.



Pues a mi alguien me tiene que explicar por que derrocaron a Yanukovich, el cual habia cedido la explotacion de ese gas a Shell.


----------



## Polietileno (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El PIB PPA es la mejor manera de medir capacidades de producción comparativa entre países.
> 
> El problema con el PIB medido en dólares es que los tipos de cambio nominales no reflejan las diferencias en los niveles de precios.
> 
> ...



EL PIB ppa es más realista que el nominal pero confundes PIB con producción, el PIB es más similar a la facturación de una empresa. En EEUU los serviciós son un 80% del PIB, la industria un 19% y la agricultura un 1%

En el 19% de PIB industrial se incluye armas , mineria y produccion de hidrocarburos. 

Anexo:Países por PIB según composición del sector - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si lo tuvieras bloqueado no podría entrar en este hilio, ¿cómo puede ser?.



Puede entrar en el hilo y ver el primer msg igualmente. Hay gente que tengo ignorada y contesta en hilos mios.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y ahora que el khan a dicho que no se asalte, las defensas se van a liberar de mucha presion



La pregunta es, ¿A quién van a dejar cercando a los Azov? ¿Al batallón Tik Tok o a soldados de verdad?. Si dejan a los de verdad puede que bloqueen algo a los Azov. Si dejan a los del Tik Tok aquello va a ser una fiesta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

No lo se pero un par de cosas estan claras;
1º desescalan la ofensiva contra lo buenos; el batallon azov
: en terminos de hombres dedicados
: en termnos de impetu

Si ya la ofensiva sobre el Azof eran victorias pirricas cuando no contaban con esta "desescalada", ahora directamente es posible que azov desmorone el cerco tik tokero.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿A quién van a dejar cercando a los Azov? ¿Al batallón Tik Tok o a soldados de verdad?. Si dejan a los de verdad puede que bloqueen algo a los Azov. Si dejan a los del Tik Tok aquello va a ser una fiesta.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Pues no sé a qué espera para cesar a la chusma de podemos



Yo por lo que he visto, VOX y la derecha se lleva haciendo pajas décadas con la foto de Putin.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Acepten la derrota con elegancia, dejen de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

otro tanque ruso en llamas en maripol


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues a mi alguien me tiene que explicar por que derrocaron a Yanukovich, el cual habia cedido la explotacion de ese gas a Shell.



Porque a parte del tema del gas había proyectadas bases OTAN en Ucrania. Y sobre el Mar Negro es probable que algún gaseoducto desde Oriente Medio esto probablemente ligado de forma directa con el conflicto Sirio.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Casualidades, por cierto tres se ahorcaron

*Marzo de 2013* : el oligarca ruso exiliado Boris Berezovsky es encontrado muerto en el baño de su casa de Ascot muerto por ahorcamiento.

*Marzo de 2022* : el oligarca Mikhail Watford es encontrado ahorcado en su garaje en Surrey, Reino Unido

*19 de abril de 2022* : un ex funcionario del Kremlin, vicepresidente de Gazprombank , Vladislav Avayev , fue encontrado muerto junto a su esposa embarazada y su hija adolescente en su apartamento de Moscú

*21 de abril de 2022* : aparente suicidio por ahorcamiento del oligarca ruso Sergey Protosenya y familia encontrada muerta


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Aquí uno con casco de moto


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En tele5 han dicho que ha sido un crímen machista. Así que nada, lo siento, es la versión oficial que es lo que seguís aquí como un catecismo.



No es cierto, hay muchas dudas porque el ahorcado no tiene ni una sola gota de sangre del parricidio, ademas tenia 400 millones de patrimonio.


----------



## pep007 (21 Abr 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Es que lo es, aparte de que decir morir de hambre e inanición es redundancia.



Inanicion??? Pero si estan rodeados de carne a la brasa!!!

Basta con enviarles el tintorro ese de la pagina anterior por si alguno tiene manias...


----------



## El Promotor (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Yo por lo que he visto, VOX y la derecha se lleva haciendo pajas décadas con la foto de Putin.




Cierto.

Pero onanistas follarusos hay en todos lados.

Ahí tiene usted también a los independentistas catalanes, a los podemitas y a los camaradas de IU teniendo sueños húmedos con el genocida ruso.

Basura pro Putin, en definitiva.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> No es cierto, hay muchas dudas porque el ahorcado no tiene ni una sola gota de sangre del parricidio, ademas tenia 400 millones de patrimonio.



Es lo que han dicho en Tele5 esta mañana, vuestra cadena hamija, de donde os informaís en este hilo ya que decís lo mismo...


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Pero onanistas follarusos hay en todos lados.
> 
> ...



¿Has aplaudido ya a Pedro?, te la estarás cascando viendo como ha ido a Ucrania, es tu heroe...¿le vas a votar?


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues a mi alguien me tiene que explicar por que derrocaron a Yanukovich, el cual habia cedido la explotacion de ese gas a Shell.



Para participar tanto en este subforo, ¿cómo es que ignoras ese punto tan esencial?

Yanukovich se presentó y ganó las elecciones diciendo que se iba a acercar e integrar en la UE (aunque con un modelo de asociación más que de integración). Una vez pilló el cargo, y porque le salió de los cojones dijo "bah, pasamos de la UE y nos acercamos a Rusia".

Cientos de miles de personas se manifestaron pidiendo que cumpliese sus promesas y se firmase la asociación a la UE. La cosa se desmadró, y acabaron pateando a Yanukovich a Rusia.


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Abr 2022)

Ya ha vuelto a coger carrerilla. solo fue un susto.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Hola ke ase, ¿ya te has pajeado con la visita de Pedro?...


----------



## JAGGER (21 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Si buscas en Youtube, aparecen una oleada de videos explicándote que si Putin no mueve mucho el lado derecho de su cuerpo es por su entrenamiento en el KGB para desenfundar rápido. Lamentable.



Jajajaja, son unos hijos de puta integrales.


----------



## wanamaker (21 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Para participar tanto en este subforo, ¿cómo es que ignoras ese punto tan esencial?
> 
> Yanukovich se presentó y ganó las elecciones diciendo que se iba a acercar e integrar en la UE (aunque con un modelo de asociación más que de integración). Una vez pilló el cargo, en pocas semanas y porque le salió de los cojones dijo "bah, pasamos de la UE y nos acercamos a Rusia".
> 
> Cientos de miles de personas se manifestaron pidiendo que cumpliese sus promesas y se firmase la asociación a la UE. La cosa se desmadró, y acabaron pateando a Yanukovich a Rusia.



Yo estaba hablando de gas y shell, no de la UE y demas.
"El punto esencial" lo conocemos todos, otra cosa es como lo considera cada uno.
Para mi, justificar golpes de Estado por incumplimiento de promesas electorales, me da que puede ser peligroso para las "democracias".
Pero vamos, el presidente "proruso" tenia cedida la explotacion de gas a una empresa occidental y aun asi le montaron el golpe y Shell perdio el contrato.

PD: Creer que es el populacho quien largo a Yanukovich es de no enterarse no ya del subforo, de la puta vida en general.


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El mundo libre me quiere bloquear? Joder como está el tema...
> 
> Chusco estará contento ahora que los de VOX han vuelto al redil de la PP. Extrema derecha decían? Extrema necesidad de vivir de la política y por ende del esfuerzo del resto más bien. No se puede ser de extrema derecha y comerle los huevos a los norteamericanos a cambio de leche en polvo y aceite de ricino.
> 
> España está podrida, esto no lo arregla ni el manitas de la tele. Espero que Putin nos pueda otorgar el beneficio de una muerte rápida e indolora.



Eres un puto troll con un sermón único que no paras de repetir pese a que ya te hemos rebatido todas tus gilipolleces. Ya sólo queda ignorarte.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Se ha vendido el lanzamiento del misil Intercontinental como si Rusia fuera Corea del Norte. Pareciera que hemos retrocedido 60 años en el tiempo. Como si fuera el primero...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Yo estaba hablando de gas y shell, no de la UE y demas.
> "El punto esencial" lo conocemos todos, otra cosa es como lo considera cada uno.
> Para mi, justificar golpes de Estado por incumplimiento de promesas electorales, me da que puede ser peligroso para las "democracias".
> Pero vamos, el presidente "proruso" tenia cedida la explotacion de gas a una empresa occidental y aun asi le montaron el golpe y Shell perdio el contrato.
> ...



Son golpes de estado sanos.


----------



## Ricardiano (21 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Una observación. En Rusia en las reuniones el jefe se sienta en la mesa de escritorio grande, es la que esta al fondo, y los adlateres se sientan en la mesa auxiliar que es donde están sentados Putin y Shoigu. el hecho de que Pûtin se siente en la mesa auxiliar con Soigu es significativo, se esta colocando jerarquicamente a su mismo nivel. Probablemente Putin esté señalando a Shoigu como delfín. Pachucho parece un rato, la verdad.



Había por aquí, cientos de páginas antes, un hilo de twitter de un analista ruso en el exilio que explicaba muy bien quien era Shoigu y por qué era el único superviviente de las purgas tan habituales por esos lares.

En resumen, Shoigu no es una amenaza. Shoigu es de etnia tuvana. En roman paladino ni de coña puede aspirar a mandar en Rusia, lo que por un lado le ha permitido hacer carrera evitando las purgas, pero por otro lo descarta absolutamente como sucesor. Eso es algo que el pueblo ruso simplemente no aceptaría. Hay las mismas posibilidades de que el sucesor sea gay declarado.


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Abr 2022)

Zhukov hace una llamamiento a los lectores de su blog para que se difunda por la redes. Resulta que abro yo un hilo exclusivamente dedicado a eso y como era para cachondearnos de él lo denuncia. Al parecer hay que difundir su blog pero no como fuente de diversión y cachondeo, hay que difundirlo como fuente de información sobre la guerra en Ucrania.

También comenta que lo más seguro es que a Gonzalo Lira ya lo han asesinado, lo cual significa que lo más seguro es que estará perfectamente:


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Esta tarde te toca enculamiento masivo en la logia, ya sabes...no te olvides la vaselina.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Verás lo que tarda Podemos y PSOE en echarle mierda a VOX por el crimen de género.

(perdón por saltarme mi norma y mezclar política local, pero no me he podido aguantar)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Más militares...


----------



## hightower (21 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Había por aquí, cientos de páginas antes, un hilo de twitter de un analista ruso en el exilio que explicaba muy bien quien era Shoigu y por qué era el único superviviente de las purgas tan habituales por esos lares.
> 
> En resumen, Shoigu no es una amenaza. Shoigu es de etnia tuvana. En roman paladino ni de coña puede aspirar a mandar en Rusia, lo que por un lado le ha permitido hacer carrera evitando las purgas, pero por otro lo descarta absolutamente como sucesor. Eso es algo que el pueblo ruso simplemente no aceptaría. Hay las mismas posibilidades de que el sucesor sea gay declarado.



Esto es muy relativo, Lenin era de ascendencia Calmuca, Stalin era Georgiano...Beria también, no ayuda obviamente, pero si por lo que sea se convierte en el hombre fuerte, no hay nada que se la ponga mas dura a los rusos que un "tio duro".


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Venga, porra para el modelo de avión:


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

El BTLET de la armada Ysabel rumbo a Ucrania con material militar...








Sánchez anuncia el mayor envío de material militar hecho hasta ahora por España a Ucrania


Sánchez, que hizo este anuncio tras reunirse en Kiev con Volodímir Zelenski, dijo que la nueva ayuda militar será "la mayor realizada hasta ahora" por España




www.elconfidencial.com










__





NATO WARSHIP A-06 Posición actual (Military ops, MMSI 225993642) - VesselFinder


NATO WARSHIP A-06 - Detalle de buques, foto y últimas cinco llamadas de puerto (MMSI 225993642) - Military ops




www.vesselfinder.com


----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Venga, porra para el modelo de avión:



Color azulito, Marina?


----------



## El cogorzas (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Venga, porra para el modelo de avión:



Que nutritivo ver esa estrella roja entre las llamas y la humareda. Como metáfora del fiasco histórico ruski no tiene precio.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es lo que han dicho en Tele5 esta mañana, vuestra cadena hamija, de donde os informaís en este hilo ya que decís lo mismo...



Yo hace años que no veo ninguna TV, pero si lo dices tu es que lo has visto y nos estas informando de ello


----------



## Nuzzo (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El BTLET de la armada Ysabel rumbo a Ucrania con material militar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero dónde va a descargar el material bélico¿? En Rumania¿? Esto es un " Con dos cojones y Viva España" de libro.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Venga, porra para el modelo de avión:



SU-34 posiblemente (juzgando el color), también podría ser SU-30. Es uno de esos 2 modelos, porque vi otro vídeo y había 2 paracaídas desplegándose, así que es de tripulación de 2.


----------



## Plasteriano (21 Abr 2022)

Menudas pelmas las follaputinas que se cuelan últimamente en este hilo. He tenido que adelantar 20 páginas de golpe.

Es interesante ver el cambio de perfil de las follaputines que vienen apareciendo en el hilo desde su creación. Al principio, se trataba de follaputinas enloquecidas con los estrógenos por nubes, chillando frases de una línea e inventando psicopáticamente que Rusia estaba arrasando y que esto se acababa en 72 horas.

Luego aparecieron las ratas cretinas del mapita. Los argumentos eran dibujitos y flechitas. Y ahora es el turno de las ratas más taradas de todas, como el subnormal ese de eleuterio, capaz de inventar majaradas tan alucinantes como que el euro ha perdido un 20% desde que empezó la charlotada de Putin y cagando mensajes kilométricos a la velocidad de una ametralladora.

Lo más increíble es que todo tiene una coherencia acojonante. Cuando eres una rata cretina que siempre ha imitado las peores ideas por máxima cobardía e inmoralidad, esas ideas te han llevado a las peores consecuencias, y ésas consecuencias te han conducido a ideas más nefastas todavía en un ciclo de retroalimentación majadero. Es como el efecto Mateo, pero al revés. A diario lo vemos en este hilo y en los argumentos de las putinas sarasas, cada vez más ridículos y demenciales. Y todo eso lo están pagando carísimo y más que lo van a pagar. Es la ley: los mejores, a las mejores ideas y los mejores resultados; los peores, a las peores ideas y las peores consecuencias.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Pero dónde va a descargar el material bélico¿? En Rumania¿? Esto es un " Con dos cojones y Viva España" de libro.



tambien vehiculos, podria ser una grandisima idea el donarles unos pizarro para ver como se comportan en ese escenario


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El BTLET de la armada Ysabel rumbo a Ucrania con material militar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dónde va a descargar? Porque el Bósforo está bloqueado.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Como irán de bien los empujes rusos en la JFO que están retirando una barbaridad de tropas de Mariupol y dan por perdido el tomar Azovstal.....


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Pero dónde va a descargar el material bélico¿? En Rumania¿? Esto es un " Con dos cojones y Viva España" de libro.



En la posición actual del Vessel esta ahora por Portugal irá por el norte y descargará en Gdansk .


----------



## chosnek (21 Abr 2022)

Descargará en algún puerto polaco..


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Y dónde va a descargar? Porque el Bósforo está bloqueado.



Salió ayer de Rota y está ahora en Portugal, va por el norte, descargará en Polonia y por carretera hasta ucrania, supongo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Los NLAW britanicos deben de estar haciendo mucha pupa ....

Instamos a las autoridades británicas a que traten a los ciudadanos de Ucrania “humanamente y con compasión”, como dijo 
@BorisJohnson, deteniendo la entrega de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos deberán donar sangre, otra cosa para la lista de Nuremberg 2


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

España ha enviado 200 toneladas de material militar, incluidos vehículos pesados de transporte, a Ucrania: PM español


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Los primeros 10 mercenarios del país árabe #Libya , que fueron reclutados por la PWC rusa "Liga" (ex "Vagner") para luchar contra #war de Putin en #Ukraine , fueron eliminados cerca de #Popasna ciudad en #Donbas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Da la sensación de que realmente a Zelensky le están gustando estas visitas presidenciales occidentales, por cómo mira parece realmente agradecido, aunque no hay que fiarse, que es actor  Por ahora, España es el país UE más grande que le ha visitado.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de “Defensa” ruso acusa a Rumanía de haber enviado 1500 “mercenarios” a Ucrania, lo que la convierte en el cuarto mayor contingente de combatientes extranjeros. El jefe de la "República Popular de Donetsk", Denis Pushilin, afirma que los mercenarios rumanos están presentes en Azovstal en Mariupol.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los primeros 10 mercenarios del país árabe #Libya , que fueron reclutados por la PWC rusa "Liga" (ex "Vagner") para luchar contra #war de Putin en #Ukraine , fueron eliminados cerca de #Popasna ciudad en #Donbas



Hay que desnazificar Ucrania enviando Nazis,,,,,,,


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de “Defensa” ruso acusa a Rumanía de haber enviado 1500 “mercenarios” a Ucrania, lo que la convierte en el cuarto mayor contingente de combatientes extranjeros. El jefe de la "República Popular de Donetsk", Denis Pushilin, afirma que los mercenarios rumanos están presentes en Azovstal en Mariupol.



Pero a ver, ¿los 1500 de Azovstal no eran del Batallón Azov? ¿Ahora son mercenarios rumanos? Sorprendente que se salten el cerco y se cuelen allí  La narrativa rusa se cae a pedazos con ligeros análisis.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Da la sensación de que realmente a Zelensky le están gustando estas visitas presidenciales occidentales, por cómo mira parece realmente agradecido, aunque no hay que fiarse, que es actor  Por ahora, España es el país UE más grande que le ha visitado.




Se le nota una placa en el pecho a Sanchez


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Un incendio sospechoso...

Incendian centro de investigación militar ruso en Tver Las instalaciones de investigación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia se incendiaron hoy al mediodía. Al menos dos personas murieron en las llamas y unas 30 resultaron heridas, según TASS. el video fue publicado en la página vk local



El edificio del Instituto de Investigación del Ministerio de Defensa en Tver se quemó por completo, se informó de la muerte de cuatro personas.


----------



## Mitsou (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de “Defensa” ruso acusa a Rumanía de haber enviado 1500 “mercenarios” a Ucrania, lo que la convierte en el cuarto mayor contingente de combatientes extranjeros. El jefe de la "República Popular de Donetsk", Denis Pushilin, afirma que los mercenarios rumanos están presentes en Azovstal en Mariupol.



Sólo ellos pueden llevar mercenarios moronegros o chechenos por lo visto


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

La lucha continúa a lo largo de la línea Hulialipole - Chervone - Malynivka - Poltavka. Los orcos no pueden abrirse paso. En Malynivka fue derribado un Mi-8 ruso y un Ka-52 en Huliaipole. También hay informes sobre dos jets SU rusos derribados en el área #Izyum .


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Azerbaiyán envió otro lote de ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania. Se trata principalmente de medicamentos e insumos para atención médica de urgencia y emergencia, así como alimentos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

OJO con esto, que débil debe estar viendo UK a Rusia para soltar esto:

Boris Johnson dijo que si Rusia usa armas de destrucción masiva, el Reino Unido se reserva el derecho de contraatacar por su cuenta, sin consultar a otros países de la OTAN.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Esta es la mejor maniobra que ha hecho Rusia hasta la fecha, 10/10:






paconan dijo:


> Un incendio sospechoso...
> 
> Incendian centro de investigación militar ruso en Tver Las instalaciones de investigación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia se incendiaron hoy al mediodía. Al menos dos personas murieron en las llamas y unas 30 resultaron heridas, según TASS. el video fue publicado en la página vk local
> 
> ...



Dato interesante: la ciudad de Tver (Kalinin) fue uno de los pocos territorios que capturaron los alemanes al otro lado del río Volga en la SGM (otro caso es Rzhev). Mucha gente asocia el Volga a Stalingrado y afirma que los alemanes no cruzaron el Volga, errores como este se pueden ver incluso en foros especializados: ¿Cruzo algún Aleman el rio Volga? - Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Los follaputines están de los pelos con lo del barco que ha enviado el viruelo , cuando no es más que todo de cara a la galería. 

Si la UE fuese neutral de verdad, como piden los putines, dejaría de enviar armas y de comprar Gas y petróleo a Rusia que son del orden de 1000 millones al día, realmente Europa está ayudando más a Rusia que a Ucrania y por más del doble. 

Pura demagogia, con la mano derecha envía armas a Ucrania y con la izquierda financia a Rusia la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Las imágenes muestran un helicóptero #Russia -n siendo derribado por las fuerzas ucranianas sobre Kharkiv el día de hoy.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las imágenes muestran un helicóptero #Russia -n siendo derribado por las fuerzas ucranianas sobre Kharkiv el día de hoy.



Hoy hay rebajas


----------



## ELVR (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Acepten la derrota con elegancia, dejen de hacer el ridículo.



se te ha olvidado añadir la palabra "panas"


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> se te ha olvidado añadir la palabra "panas"



Se les escapa de vez en cuando el voseo y el ustedeo..........................


----------



## elena francis (21 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Os lo digo en serio... creo que este foro ha sido comprado y estamos haciendo EL GILIPOLLAS haciendo de amplificadores del agit-prop del Kremlin. Es decir, nos dejan estar arrinconados aquí (pero lo camuflan con los trolls que entran que NO estan en el ignore para los no registrados) como mal menor y para disimular de qué va la vaina.
> 
> Yo sinceramente ya no me siento seguro en Burbuja por primera vez en 14 años. Estamos haciendo el canelo, encima acosan foreros de forma sincronizada. Seguro que controlan nuestros privados y de todo. Me parece muy peligroso.



Yo estoy tranquilo. Como Calopez me toque los cojones le hago una paralela.


----------



## sudden-and sharp (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como irán de bien los empujes rusos en la JFO que están retirando una barbaridad de tropas de Mariupol y dan por perdido el tomar Azovstal.....



La cosa va por aquí... _aparenteemente_...












Ya va quedando menos.... (Paciencia.)


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

#Britain prohibió la importación de plata, productos de madera, caviar y otros productos de #Russia .


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Estan funcionando los juguetitos, Un Orlan 30 derribado


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Seguro que la CIA / USA se lo llevaran para analizarlo

Un camión de carga ruso fue destruido por las fuerzas ucranianas, probablemente en el este. Parece que transportaba proyectiles guiados por láser 3OF39 de 152 mm, parte del conocido sistema 2K25 Krasnopol.


----------



## kraker (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO con esto, que débil debe estar viendo UK a Rusia para soltar esto:
> 
> Boris Johnson dijo que si Rusia usa armas de destrucción masiva, el Reino Unido se reserva el derecho de contraatacar por su cuenta, sin consultar a otros países de la OTAN.



Reino Unido no se va a meter en la guerra, amenazar es muy fácil


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Un buggy interesante (parece irlandés por la banderita) con una ametralladora pesada Browning M2 .50 montada, perteneciente a las fuerzas ucranianas, fue destruido cerca de Marinka, Óblast de Donetsk. El buggy también transportaba un lanzagranadas automático AGS-17 y un rifle de francotirador Barrett M107A1 .50.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Los "nazis" de Mariupol saludan a sus haters de burbuja


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO con esto, que débil debe estar viendo UK a Rusia para soltar esto:
> 
> Boris Johnson dijo que si Rusia usa armas de destrucción masiva, el Reino Unido se reserva el derecho de contraatacar por su cuenta, sin consultar a otros países de la OTAN.



Mensaje para Alemania?


----------



## Fígaro (21 Abr 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Reino Unido no se va a meter en la guerra, amenazar es muy fácil



Le sobran huevos y padrino.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estan funcionando los juguetitos, Un Orlan 30 derribado



Los drones rusos usan cámaras del ali-express


----------



## El cogorzas (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que imagen más curiosa Putin encogido, moviendo las piernas y agarrando la mesa con una mano. Hay quien dice que tiene parkinson.
> 
> Me gustaría ver más minutos de ese momento, pero es la primera vez que le veo dando una imagen pública así. Ojo.



Lo del parkinson es algo que se especula desde hace años, obviamente al estar de actualidad la cosa ha recobrado interés. 









¿Está Putin enfermo?: su cambio físico y varios expertos aseguran que así es


Sus escasas apariciones públicas y la transformación que ha experimentado el presidente desde 2019, como el tener la cara está más hinchada, han llevado a que expertos apunten a que Vladímir Putin tiene cáncer y Parkinson




www.vozpopuli.com





Es bastante común entre los personajes públicos tratar de disimular enfermedades tan incapacitantes como esta. También leí que tenía problemas de nervios y podría haber desarrollado algún tipo de tic. Cosa común por otro lado en puestos y circunstancias tan estresantes como el suyo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Votación a mano alzada en el distrito Rozivka (norte de Mariupol) para unirse a la republiqueta independiente de Donetsk. Stalinismo puro y duro


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Los rusos están fuertemente bombardeando #Azovstal . Al mismo tiempo, se están produciendo combates en el área del depósito de tranvías, ubicado a una distancia considerable del territorio de #Azovstal , lo que sugiere que #Mariupol está lejos de estar bajo control ruso.

Es todo una farsa lo que venga de los rusos


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

USA se pone en serio con la artillería.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Aparentemente, en Rusia te detienen si sacas un cartel que ponga "no al nazismo". La ironía aquí es más destructiva que el supermisil dimitri ese


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Votación a mano alzada en el distrito Rozivka (norte de Mariupol) para unirse a la republiqueta independiente de Donetsk. Stalinismo puro y duro



Democracia asamblearia de la que le gusta a Podemos. Por cierto, el más joven: 75 y aparentando más.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de "Defensa" de Rusia informa que ha registrado 6824 voluntarios de 63 estados que luchan por Ucraina 
Da la sensación de que hay más bielorrusos, georgianos y turcos de los que Rusia quiere admitir.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Democracia asamblearia de la que le gusta a Podemos. Por cierto, el más joven: 75 y aparentando más.



El electorado medio de Putín, ancianos nostálgicos de la URSS


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Y dónde va a descargar? Porque el Bósforo está bloqueado.



Va a Polonia. Y luego lo pesado ira en tren.


----------



## McNulty (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Aparentemente, en Rusia te detienen si sacas un cartel que ponga "no al nazismo". La ironía aquí es más destructiva que el supermisil dimitri ese



Como el chiste de la epoca sovietica de Stalin

Tres tipos estan presos en un gulag de siberia, le preguntan a uno, "Y tu? por que estas aqui?"

-Yo por estar en contra de Alexei Kyrilov

Y a otro, "Y tu? por que te han mandado aqui?"

-Yo por estar a favor de Alexei Kyrilov

Y le preguntan al tercero, "Y tu?"

-Yo soy Alexei Kyrilov


----------



## geral (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
> Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
> Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
> O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....



Lo dicen los paises porque es una demanda de su opinión pública y a ella se lo comunican.
El caso de España es paradigmático; no iban a enviar nada. Solo cascos y chalecos antibalas. Fue la opinión pública la que obligó a enviar armas.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

El hilo ya no es mío. Creo que soy el que menos contribuye. Hay mucho nivel.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Nunca le salió a EEUU tan barato terminar con Rusia:


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

con pinzas, sin confirmar
Nuevas imágenes satelitales de la expansión de una fosa común en Manhush, ~20 kilómetros al oeste de Mariupol, donde (supuestamente) los soldados rusos han estado tomando cuerpos. Las imágenes avanzan del 23 de marzo al 3 de abril. 
@maxar


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Rusia sigue siendo el mayor suministrador de armamento de Ucrania desde Febrero del 2022


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
> Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
> Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
> O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....



Porque es algo propagandístico para salir indemnes de la embolada en la que han metido a los ucranianos. Eso y para elevar la moral de las tropas logrando de tal forma que continúen muriendo por EEUU.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia sigue siendo el mayor suministrador de armamento de Ucrania desde Febrero del 2022



Esta guerra tiene que cambiar de guionistas que cada capítulo es igual que el anterior: rusos fintan y mueren o dejan el equipamiento abandonado para morir después de la finta.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Parece ser, si lo he entendido bien, Ucrania ha dado a USa una serie de requerimientos y requisitos para el desarrollo de una serie de drones, los llamados "Ghost Drones" y s elo han realizado en tiempo record y enviado. Desconozco las especificaciones ni como funcionan









American 'Ghost' drones for Ukraine designed for attack: Pentagon


Newly disclosed "Ghost" drones that are part of America's latest arms package for Ukraine were developed by the U.S. Air Force for attacking targets and are destroyed after a single use, the Pentagon said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, tipos de interés del 3% en Europa antes de acabe el año. Es lo que se descuenta por el momento.

Disfruten de la estanflación auspiciada por las injerencias de anglosion. Tercera vez y continuamos sin aprender. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nunca le salió a EEUU tan barato terminar con Rusia:



Cuando tienes una economia potente y diversificada y con poderio tecnologico se pueden hacer maravillas en muy poco tiempo, es cuestion de meter recursos y cuando el que paga es el que imprime los billetes a nivel mundial no hay problema

Se decia por ahi que en la guerra fria las fabricas alemanas podian transformar su produccion de civil a militar en menos de un mes


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser, si lo he entendido bien, Ucrania ha dado a USa una serie de requerimientos y requisitos para el desarrollo de una serie de drones, los llamados "Ghost Drones" y s elo han realizado en tiempo record y enviado. Desconozco las especificaciones ni como funcionan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que son unicornios artillados, si.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por cierto tipos de interés del 3% en Europa antes de acabe el año. Es lo que se descuenta por el momento.
> 
> Disfruten de la estanflación auspiciada por las injerencias de anglosion. Tercera vez y continuamos sin aprender. Mucho ánimo.



Pues deberias de estar cagandote en los rusos, porque son ellos los que han generado este y futuros escenarios. Te recuerdo que el beligerante es Rusia


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Joder... como para ser de Boca Juniors en Rusia:


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser, si lo he entendido bien, Ucrania ha dado a USa una serie de requerimientos y requisitos para el desarrollo de una serie de drones, los llamados "Ghost Drones" y s elo han realizado en tiempo record y enviado. Desconozco las especificaciones ni como funcionan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desarrollados conjuntamente por la USAF y AEVEX Aerospace. encuentro poca informacion, solo esto:

No hay detalles sobre capacidades específicas, alcance, etc. Al igual que Switchblade, es un dron "unidireccional" que "dará un golpe".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues deberias de estar cagandote en los rusos, porque son ellos los que han generado este y futuros escenarios. Te recuerdo que el beligerante es Rusia



Se ha buscado este conflicto por activa y por pasiva, de hecho se viene materializando desde 2014. USA ha logrado de nuevo trasvasar sus miserias a Europa. Vamos a asumir mucho dolor derivado del madmax propio + la injerencia USAna.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> con pinzas, sin confirmar
> Nuevas imágenes satelitales de la expansión de una fosa común en Manhush, ~20 kilómetros al oeste de Mariupol, donde (supuestamente) los soldados rusos han estado tomando cuerpos. Las imágenes avanzan del 23 de marzo al 3 de abril.
> @maxar



Si están abriendo tumbas de ese calibre es que hay decenas de miles de muertos en Mariupol.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se ha buscado este conflicto por activa y por pasiva, de hecho se viene materializando desde 2014. USA ha logrado de nuevo trasvasar sus miserias a Europa. Vamos a asumir mucho dolor derivado del madmax propio + la ingerencia USAna.



Por tanto me confirmas que Ucrania ni pincha ni corta y es el agredido y la victima ? O tambien es culpa de ella que se viste como las putas?


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Ojo que Zhukov tenía razón. Los rusos han sacado las tropas de élite y ahora sí que van con todo:


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> EL PIB ppa es más realista que el nominal pero confundes PIB con producción, el PIB es más similar a la facturación de una empresa. En EEUU los serviciós son un 80% del PIB, la industria un 19% y la agricultura un 1%
> 
> En el 19% de PIB industrial se incluye armas , mineria y produccion de hidrocarburos.
> 
> Anexo:Países por PIB según composición del sector - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Parte de la de armas solamente, buena parte de los componentes de los sistemas de armas están incluidos en el sector servicios, la industria bélica conforma el 20% del PIB gusano.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Gisbert y hacer el ridículo, nombra mejor dúo.


----------



## Alpharius (21 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Parece un tuit escrito por un psicópata...



Vaya quitada de careta. Esta que iba de liberal


McNulty dijo:


> No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
> Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
> Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
> O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....



Como si los rusos fueran capaces de prepararse para algo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por tanto me confirmas que Ucrania ni pincha ni corta y es el agredido y la victima ? O tambien es culpa de ella que se viste como las putas?



Cuando he dicho yo que Ucrania no sea la tonta útil de todo esto? 

Se han dejado embaucar por EEUU y tras ello han sufrido la ira de los Rusos. Creo que esto es algo muy obvio.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser, si lo he entendido bien, Ucrania ha dado a USa una serie de requerimientos y requisitos para el desarrollo de una serie de drones, los llamados "Ghost Drones" y s elo han realizado en tiempo record y enviado. Desconozco las especificaciones ni como funcionan
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sinceramente, cada día que Risia se la sigue jugando como sparring del armamento previo, actual y futuro de Occidente, es un clavo más en su tumba.


----------



## El cogorzas (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ojo que Zhukov tenía razón. Los rusos han sacado las tropas de élite y ahora sí que van con todo:



Parecen extras de una secuela de Borat. Pueblo que invadan, pueblo que se queda sin lavadoras y gallinas.


----------



## ELVR (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Votación a mano alzada en el distrito Rozivka (norte de Mariupol) para unirse a la republiqueta independiente de Donetsk. Stalinismo puro y duro



Elecciones a la búlgara


----------



## ELVR (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Aparentemente, en Rusia te detienen si sacas un cartel que ponga "no al nazismo". La ironía aquí es más destructiva que el supermisil dimitri ese



El famoso doblepensar


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

ESto creo que lo habia comentado algun compi en el hilo, pues parece ser que pueden llegar a hacerlo sobre todo con las nuevas piezas de artillería que están recibiendo

Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine podrian alcanzar el puente de Crimea tan pronto como tengan esa oportunidad: el secretario de NSDC, Alexei Danilov. #Russia usa el puente para traer suministros y refuerzos en el frente sur.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
> Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
> Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
> O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....



Es lo que tienen las democracias, hay que votar si se envía o no y también hay que saber lo que se envía y esto no es nada, en el BOE alemán cuentan cuántos tanques tienen y el estado de los mismos al detalle, cosa, que yo sepa, no hace nadie.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuando he dicho yo que Ucrania no sea la tonta útil de todo esto?
> 
> Se han dejado embaucar por EEUU y tras ello han sufrido la ira de los Rusos. Creo que esto es algo muy obvio.




Falta presupuesto para tu película, anda vete mejor a tu hilo fantasma. Nunca das una


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Seguro que la CIA / USA se lo llevaran para analizarlo
> 
> Un camión de carga ruso fue destruido por las fuerzas ucranianas, probablemente en el este. Parece que transportaba proyectiles guiados por láser 3OF39 de 152 mm, parte del conocido sistema 2K25 Krasnopol.




Cada uno de esos obuses vale lo mismo que un coche. Uno de 155mm alemán vale 47.000 leuros. Pongamos que ese 152 orco vale la mitad. Un camión cargado de esos es una pérdida brutal. No deben de andar sobrados de ellos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ghawar (21 Abr 2022)

Que buena tarde se está quedando, por lo que parece los rusos están recibiendo cera otra vez y hoy tampoco van a tomar Kiev (ya si eso mañana) y no dejan de llegar volquetes de armas y de ayuda.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Se estan haciendo eco en twitter de la pose de Putin


Putin no cambió esta pose poco natural durante su reunión de 15 minutos con Shoigu. Supongo que realmente tiene serios problemas en la espalda y lo que algunos consideran una armadura que se ve regularmente debajo de su chaqueta es probablemente un corsé.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Falta presupuesto para tu película, anda vete mejor a tu hilo fantasma. Nunca das una



Película? 

Preguntale a los ucranianos, no a los farloperos que han vendido el país, sino a los que sufren las consecuencias. 

Menudo impresentable...


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

ExxonMobil, una de las compañías petroleras más grandes del mundo, está considerando abandonar #Russia por completo antes del 24 de junio - Reuters.




Exxon Mobil está considerando retirarse por completo de Rusia antes del 24 de junio, dijeron el jueves a Reuters dos fuentes familiarizadas con los planes, luego de la decisión anterior del grupo estadounidense de salir de sus operaciones de petróleo y gas en el país.

Exxon Mobil retiró a los empleados que son ciudadanos estadounidenses de Rusia el mes pasado después de que Moscú lanzara lo que llama su operación militar especial en Ucrania. No había proporcionado un calendario para la retirada.

Las salidas iniciales incluyeron personal de sus grandes operaciones de producción de petróleo y gas en la isla Sakhalin en el Lejano Oriente de Rusia, incluido el proyecto Sakhalin 1.

Ahora está considerando cerrar sus otros negocios en Rusia, incluidas las ventas de los populares lubricantes Mobil, antes del 24 de junio, dijeron a Reuters dos fuentes familiarizadas con las discusiones.

Exxon no respondió de inmediato a una solicitud de comentarios.

El año pasado, Exxon empleó a más de 1.000 personas en toda Rusia, con oficinas en Moscú, San Petersburgo, Ekaterimburgo y Yuzhno-Sakhalinst, según su sitio web.

Sus deliberaciones se producen después de que docenas de otras empresas occidentales, desde Apple y Boeing hasta BP, Shell y Equinor, hayan detenido sus negocios o anunciado planes para abandonar sus operaciones en Rusia.









Exxon Mobil may completely withdraw from Russia by June 24: Sources


Exxon Mobil is considering a complete withdrawal from Russia by June 24, two sources familiar with plans told Reuters on Thursday, following the US group’s




english.alarabiya.net




.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Puede haber una 5ª columna en Rusia, tal como la hay en Bielorrusia ??


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Puede haber una 5ª columna en Rusia, tal como la hay en Bielorrusia ??




Tambien se les ha quemado una planta quimica, muchas cosas se les estan quemando a los ruskis










В Кинешме горит крупнейший химический завод - ДХЗ | Кинешемец.RU


Стянуты все пожарные расчеты и специализированные службы.




kineshemec.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Viendo que los ucranianos te meten proyectiles de 152mm con un obús de 50 años por la ventana gracias a las correcciones que hacen con Drones civiles supongo que un proyectil guiado GPS de 155mm harán cosas chulisimas

NUEVO: EE. UU. cree que 90 obuses proporcionados por EE. UU. que se dirigen a Ucrania tendrán un impacto "significativo" en la potencia de fuego: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## Alpharius (21 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Parecen extras de una secuela de Borat. Pueblo que invadan, pueblo que se queda sin lavadoras y gallinas.



Los rusos con cada nueva leva suben a un nuevo nivel de demigrancia. Ya empiezan a parecer yonkis de descampaos aparcacoches


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Cambio de "cromos" en Europa y mas ayuda para Ucrania

Eslovenia suministrará tanques a Ucrania. La agencia de noticias alemana DPA informa que Eslovenia enviará tanques T-72 a a cambio de IFV Marder alemanes. no tiene ningún T-72 pero tiene 54 tanques M-84, una variante modernizada del T-72. quiere Leopard-2 de alemania


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Porque es algo propagandístico para salir indemnes de la embolada en la que han metido a los ucranianos. Eso y para elevar la moral de las tropas logrando de tal forma que continúen muriendo por EEUU.



Con quien tengo que hablar para hacerme cm ruso ,por lo que veo se debe de haber una pasta gansa, sino no lo entiendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

La forma de moverse de Putin no parece muy normal y saludable


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Los rusos con cada nueva leva suben a un nuevo nivel de demigrancia. Ya empiezan a parecer yonkis de descampaos aparcacoches



Madre mía, pero si parecen un grupo de escopeteros de una pueblo perdido de Soria de caza.


----------



## gargamelix (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se estan haciendo eco en twitter de la pose de Putin
> 
> 
> Putin no cambió esta pose poco natural durante su reunión de 15 minutos con Shoigu. Supongo que realmente tiene serios problemas en la espalda y lo que algunos consideran una armadura que se ve regularmente debajo de su chaqueta es probablemente un corsé.



Es que es llamativo, está visiblemente encogido, la pierna puede ser para aliviar tensión pero esos gestos son conscientemente evitados por los personajes públicos, por lo que puede ser debido a alguna molestia física o incluso un dolor que no quiera anestesiar para permanecer completamente consciente. La mano es algo similar, puede ser que haya tenido que agarrar la mesa para no hacer visible un temblor.

Me ha llamado la atención porque un personaje como Putin cuida especialmente la puesta en escena y no se había hecho ver tan derroido nunca.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

sin confirmar

Mariúpol. Los ataques aéreos y las operaciones de asalto continúan a pesar de las declaraciones de Putin; Nikolaev. El enemigo está tratando de mejorar la situación táctica y acercarse a la ciudad, no tiene éxito.


----------



## Alpharius (21 Abr 2022)

¿Le dejarán probar alguna de la nueva artillería a Tatiana?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> sin confirmar
> 
> Mariúpol. Los ataques aéreos y las operaciones de asalto continúan a pesar de las declaraciones de Putin; Nikolaev. El enemigo está tratando de mejorar la situación táctica y acercarse a la ciudad, no tiene éxito.




En Mariupol se sigue igual, destruyendo vehiculos orcos

Un vídeo muy interesante de combate real, acontecido ayer en #Azovstal En el un BTR-82A es alcanzado por dos granadas de RPG La primera lo detiene, parte de la tripulación escapa y una segunda granada intenta destruirlo 1/2


----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Como el chiste de la epoca sovietica de Stalin
> 
> Tres tipos estan presos en un gulag de siberia, le preguntan a uno, "Y tu? por que estas aqui?"
> 
> ...



El de cárcel de la Alemania nazi. 

Pq estas aquí? 
Por decir que Rudolff Hess estaba loco el lunes Y tu? 

Por decir que no estaba loco el jueves.


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desarrollados conjuntamente por la USAF y AEVEX Aerospace. encuentro poca informacion, solo esto:
> 
> No hay detalles sobre capacidades específicas, alcance, etc. Al igual que Switchblade, es un dron "unidireccional" que "dará un golpe".




Va a ser esto

Oculus founder's Ghost 4 military drones use AI for surveillance and attack

Lo cachondo es que desde el principio parecía concebido para liquidar orcos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Mr. Frost (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de "Defensa" de Rusia informa que ha registrado 6824 voluntarios de 63 estados que luchan por Ucraina
> Da la sensación de que hay más bielorrusos, georgianos y turcos de los que Rusia quiere admitir.



Como cuando te llevaban en el cole de excursión, pero aquí a la guerra.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Madre mía, pero si parecen un grupo de escopeteros de una pueblo perdido de Soria de caza.



Los rusos están llevando la expresión "revañar el fonde del barril" a una dimensión nunca vista.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Los rusos con cada nueva leva suben a un nuevo nivel de demigrancia. Ya empiezan a parecer yonkis de descampaos aparcacoches



Que han reclutado a Herman Munster ?


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (21 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es que es llamativo, está visiblemente encogido, la pierna puede ser para aliviar tensión pero esos gestos son conscientemente evitados por los personajes públicos, por lo que puede ser debido a alguna molestia física o incluso un dolor que no quiera anestesiar para permanecer completamente consciente. La mano es algo similar, puede ser que haya tenido que agarrar la mesa para no hacer visible un temblor.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención porque un personaje como Putin cuida especialmente la puesta en escena y no se había hecho ver tan derroido nunca.





Seguramente cada video que llegue sea la toma 218, la buena


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Según los informes, un avión Poseidón de la Marina de los EE. UU. ( ) P-8 estaba siguiendo a Moskva poco antes de que fuera atacado. Las fuentes afirmaron que el avión de patrulla marina usó su radar de superficie marina y boyas de sonar para proporcionar pistas con calidad de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, que atacaron y hundieron el barco.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Otro que han dimitido

*El jefe de Lukoil de Rusia, Alekperov, renuncia después de ser sancionado*
_Lukoil es el segundo mayor productor de petróleo de Rusia._

El segundo productor de petróleo más grande de Rusia, Lukoil PJSC, dijo que el presidente ejecutivo Vagit Alekperov renunciará, en la última señal de una creciente presión sobre la industria energética de la nación desde la invasión de Ucrania.

Alekperov, de 71 años, se une a una larga lista de directores ejecutivos rusos que han renunciado después de ser objeto de sanciones occidentales. Los jefes del mayor productor petroquímico del país, Sibur Holding, la empresa de internet Yandex NV y la empresa de comercio electrónico Ozon Group han dimitido en los últimos meses.

Lukoil cayó hasta un 7,9% a 3.970 rublos por acción y cotizaba a la baja un 7,2% a las 18:36 horas en Moscú, el nivel más bajo desde finales de febrero cuando Rusia invadió Ucrania. 









Russia’s Lukoil chief Alekperov resigns after being sanctioned


Vagit Alekperov joins a long list of Russian CEOs who have stepped down after being targeted with Western sanctions.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Viendo que los ucranianos te meten proyectiles de 152mm con un obús de 50 años por la ventana gracias a las correcciones que hacen con Drones civiles supongo que un proyectil guiado GPS de 155mm harán cosas chulisimas
> 
> NUEVO: EE. UU. cree que 90 obuses proporcionados por EE. UU. que se dirigen a Ucrania tendrán un impacto "significativo" en la potencia de fuego: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.




Pero eso no son las municiones, sino las piezas de artillería que los disparan, que se llaman también obuses. Munición han enviado 144.000, supongo que no todos son guiados, pero con unos cientos ya va bien, cada uno es un blanco alcanzado. 
En fuego sostenido lanzan 2 proyectiles por minuto, multiplicado por 90 son 10.800 obuses en una hora. Cuando el infierno se abra ya pueden haber cavado pozos de tirador bien hondos los orcos. 
Los fuegos artificiales que vamos a presenciar van a ser de película de la guerra de las galaxias. 
Cada vez queda menos.
Por cierto, sobre el puentecito de Kerch, le diré que será destruido pero no lo va a destruir la artillería. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Bild ha revelado que Scholz mintió en la conferencia de prensa de ayer después de su llamada telefónica con Biden. Scholz ha eliminado todas las armas pesadas de la lista de armas (tanques, IFV y artillería). Ucrania pidió a Alemania estas armas el 16 de abril. Se avecina un gran escándalo.


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No termino de entender porque la OTAN dice a los cuatro vientos lo que manda a ucrania.
> Les da igual que Rusia se prepare contra eso?
> Quizá no tenga tanta importancia, pero me parece supercurioso.
> O el material que dicen que mandan solo es una parte de lo que realmente mandan....



La razón es que la OTAN le ha tomado la medida a los Rusos, saben que no pueden hacer nada y no tiene capacidad de impedir que el material llegue a los ucranianos.

La retirada humillante de las tropas Rusas de la zona de Kiev ha sido equivalente a la retirada de la marea...... El Rey está desnudo.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Que te follen, sonado.

Estaís perdiendo, tus jefes se están jodiendo a base de bien.







Y el que se caga en tu puta madre soy yo y ahora.


----------



## Cuscarejo (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que te follen, sonado.
> 
> Estaís perdiendo, tus jefes se están jodiendo a base de bien.
> 
> ...



Señor, por favor, guarde la compostura.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

El fuego de artillería corregido por UAV ataca equipos y posiciones rusos en el frente oriental.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Y otro incendio, ahora una planta química
otra casualidad?

La planta química Dmitrievsky se incendió hoy en las afueras de Moscú. Este es el mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos. Ubicado a 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Estamos empezando a ver cómo se desarrolla un patrón.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Un Orlan 10 derribado.. caen como chinches


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Se informa que dos obuses rusos de 152 mm 2A65 Msta-B fueron alcanzados hoy por fuego de artillería ucraniano en el Óblast de Kharkiv


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Yo por lo que he visto, VOX y la derecha se lleva haciendo pajas décadas con la foto de Putin.




ponnos ejemplos de altos cargos de vox elogiando a putin


si no pones queda claro que solo es propaganda progre ferrerista y que confundes tus deseos con la realidad

*en el parlamento vox ha sido el mas antiputin*


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se estan haciendo eco en twitter de la pose de Putin
> 
> 
> Putin no cambió esta pose poco natural durante su reunión de 15 minutos con Shoigu. Supongo que realmente tiene serios problemas en la espalda y lo que algunos consideran una armadura que se ve regularmente debajo de su chaqueta es probablemente un corsé.



Joder, pobre hombre.

Parece como si quisiese echar un truño de eso que pegan el taponazo duro y luego son una cascada de gotelé....


----------



## Pitoste (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y otro incendio, ahora una planta química
> otra casualidad?
> 
> La planta química Dmitrievsky se incendió hoy en las afueras de Moscú. Este es el mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos. Ubicado a 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Estamos empezando a ver cómo se desarrolla un patrón.



Sabotajes?


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y otro incendio, ahora una planta química
> otra casualidad?
> 
> La planta química Dmitrievsky se incendió hoy en las afueras de Moscú. Este es el mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos. Ubicado a 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Estamos empezando a ver cómo se desarrolla un patrón.



Puede que sean operaciones de sabotaje occidentales. Ya van varias hoy.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ponnos ejemplos de altos cargos de vox elogiando a putin
> 
> 
> si no pones queda claro que solo es propaganda progre ferrerista y que confundes tus deseos con la realidad
> ...











Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin


Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido




spanishrevolution.net





Vox se mataba a pajas con Putin, Para Abascal es un claro referente igual que para la extrema derecha de Europa, como Le Pen, Orban, etc...

Ahora pon tu pruebas del apoyo de Podemos a Putin, utilizando tu lógica, que a mi Podemos me la trae al pairo, pero es que estáis venga a mentir, como buenos loros de vuestros amos, bueno los loros son animales inteligentes, los Voxeros de base muchos días lo dudo.


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Madre mía, pero si parecen un grupo de escopeteros de una pueblo perdido de Soria de caza.



Un respeto caballero.

Hasta el escopetero más cutre y casposo del pueblo más mierda de Soria tiene la elegancia de James Bond en el Casino de Montecarlo si lo comparas con un animal de esos.


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

y dentro de un tiempo no llevaran ni airbags, ni abs, etc...



Casi no quedan nuevos Lada con transmisión automática en los concesionarios de automóviles, informan los concesionarios en Moscú El gerente del concesionario Lada en Tolyatti dijo que los clientes que quieran comprar un Lada Granta tendrán que comprar un automóvil con transmisión manual....


*"AvtoVAZ" *
*Concesionarios Lada se quedaron sin autos con transmisión automática*

Casi no quedan automóviles Lada nuevos con transmisión automática en los concesionarios de automóviles rusos, dijeron los empleados de los concesionarios Gazeta.Ru. Las modificaciones de "dos pedales" de Lada no estarán a la venta por más de un año, según esperan los vendedores. AvtoVAZ necesitará ese período para encontrar alternativas a las unidades importadas, explican los expertos.

Solo unos pocos autos con transmisiones automáticas permanecieron en las salas de exhibición de Lada: "automáticos" y CVT de Jatco, así como con el robot VAZ de la marca AMT, complementado con actuadores ZF alemanes. Los representantes de los concesionarios oficiales de AvtoVAZ le dijeron a Gazeta.Ru sobre esto.

“No hay autos automáticos y nunca los habrá. Esta situación durará un año, tal vez dos. Estoy 99% seguro de que
en un par de meses no encontrarás un Lada con un "automático" en absoluto,









«АвтоВАЗ» остался без «автомата» - Газета.Ru


В российских автосалонах почти не осталось новых машин Lada с автоматической коробкой передач, рассказали сотрудники дилерских центров «Газета.Ru». «Двухпедальных» модификаций Lada не будет в продаже больше года, ожидают продавцы. Такой срок понадобится «АвтоВАЗу», чтобы найти альтернативы...




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Otro Orlan 10 menos


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Había por aquí, cientos de páginas antes, un hilo de twitter de un analista ruso en el exilio que explicaba muy bien quien era Shoigu y por qué era el único superviviente de las purgas tan habituales por esos lares.
> 
> En resumen, Shoigu no es una amenaza. Shoigu es de etnia tuvana. En roman paladino ni de coña puede aspirar a mandar en Rusia, lo que por un lado le ha permitido hacer carrera evitando las purgas, pero por otro lo descarta absolutamente como sucesor. Eso es algo que el pueblo ruso simplemente no aceptaría. Hay las mismas posibilidades de que el sucesor sea gay declarado.



aparte es el namber guan del ejercito sin siquiera tener formacion basica militar no?

lo oi el otro dia en youtube no se si sera verdad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

* Mr. Deeds*@MrDeeds1111 14 hours ago
held today at Plesetsk Cosmodrome from a silo launcher.Russia has test fired its flagship nuke ICBM SARMAT 2 dubbed Satan 2 by NATO.
The test was successful.
PEPINACO BRRRRROOTAL EN HD SURROUND 


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/Jfo7grjdj9dTUqPhDpKd_20_d8acb6441cd72e6149c117e5148f6103_video_original.mp4



The missile is not interceptable and has a range of 18.000KM with a speed of Mach 20.7.
It is capable of wiping out entire countries in one go. Mr. Deeds

 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111
*2 days ago *





The Armed Forces of the Russian Federation from 14:00 (Moscow time) on April 20, 2022 will once again open a humanitarian corridor from the territory of the Azovstal plant in the city of Mariupol.

The commanders of the armed formations remaining on Azovstal, realizing the hopelessness of their situation, are ready to lay down their arms, but only by the appropriate order from Kiev.

They cannot make such a decision on their own, due to Kiev's threats to present them before a military tribunal.
The militants do not allow civilians who, according to the Ukrainian side, may be at the Azovstal plant to evacuate and use them as a "human shield".

The whole phenomenon of the situation is that no one needs Azov alive. This is also understood in the Azovstal industrial zone - so instead of heroic death they prefer regular attempts to escape.

*AZOV didn't make use of the last humanitarian corridor... *


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/Kmael4Onl8GQggVNvqPu_19_c6e325e3991e72d5ae131e5d11b3b9d2_video_original.mov





*Mr. Deeds  *@MrDeeds1111 2 days ago 

Ukrainian marines attempt to break out of the Ilyich plant north of Azovstal.
they failed...  





__





Putin cancela asalto a planta siderúrgica y en su lugar ordena bloqueo


Los rusos son bastante inútiles, no?




www.burbuja.info





LA VERDAD QUE IMPACTA UN POCO VER A LAS PERSONAS CORRIENDO COMO HORMIGUITAS DESESPERADAS
AUNQUE SEAN NAZIS DE AZOB | O EN ESTE CASO MARINES DEL EJERCITO REGULAR | QUE QUIZAS NO ESTEN NAZIS PERDIDOS DEL TODO


LOS DE LOS PRIMEROS VEHICULOS SE LA COMEN. COMO VIENE SIENDO HABITUAL. A LOS OTROS NO SE LOS DEJAN 


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/8cMKW6ZsUUpAFYQXWcMG_19_53e0dc3ef5457cf7dec3a4cefce6f7a3_video_original.mp4



*BLADE RUNNER "FIRE FIRE ..... FIRE AGAIN "*
LA GUERRA MODERNA ES MACABRA EN TANTO QUE DISPARAR DESDE EL CIELO A GENTE EN TIERRA DESHUMANIZA


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuando he dicho yo que Ucrania no sea la tonta útil de todo esto?
> 
> Se han dejado embaucar por EEUU y tras ello han sufrido la ira de los Rusos. Creo que esto es algo muy obvio.



Tu si que estas embaucado por el falo ruso. Repites la misma consigna como un loro.

No necesitan a los americanos los Ucranianos para no querer estar con la puta URSS asesina y retrograda.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de la 54.a Brigada Mecanizada golpeando columnas rusas en el Óblast de Donetsk.


----------



## Anonimo23 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin
> 
> 
> Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido
> ...



a quien votas tu? que me quiero reir


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según los informes, un avión Poseidón de la Marina de los EE. UU. ( ) P-8 estaba siguiendo a Moskva poco antes de que fuera atacado. Las fuentes afirmaron que el avión de patrulla marina usó su radar de superficie marina y boyas de sonar para proporcionar pistas con calidad de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, que atacaron y hundieron el barco.



Al Capitán del Moskova había que cantarle eso de "Manolete, si no sabes torear pa´ que te metes...."


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Ostia puta 26 horas consecutivas de Eleuterio, no será un Deep Blue version plasta?


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Señor, por favor, guarde la compostura.



El primero en insultar ha sido él, ¿porqué no le llama la atención tambien?...


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

Mas sobre el uso de drones por los ukros. Muy útiles para reconocimiento, desde luego. Ya están tardando los rusos en ingeniar contramedidas antidrones.










en 5:30 empiezan a caer los pepinos ukros.

--------------

Botin de guerra.



------------------

A esos mas que un médico, les hace falta un enterrador.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los hospitales están llenos de orcos heridos, los cadáveres son transportados a Luhansk por camiones KamAZ - Gaidai


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Sabotajes?



No esta claro, en el incendio de Tver dicen que ha sido por el cableado viejo, techos de madera y plástico barato, yo diría también falta de mantenimiento crónica

La instalación de investigación militar rusa en Tver, dedicada al desarrollo de misiles balísticos y tierra-aire, está en llamas. Así es como se ve ahora el edificio del Instituto de Investigación de Defensa Aeroespacial en Tver. Desarrolló Iskanders y S-400, y hoy se quemó: según la versión principal, el cableado antiguo, los techos de madera y el revestimiento de plástico barato en el interior lo colapsaron


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La forma de moverse de Putin no parece muy normal y saludable



Al principio de todo esto quería que este payaso cayera muerto. Pero cuanto más sabes sobre lo que hay alrededor de Putin resulta que puede que sea el más moderado de todos los que le rodean. Por lo que el que le sustituya puede que sea peor que este.
De todas formas creo que venga quien venga hay que seguir hasta derrotar a los rusos.


----------



## Cuscarejo (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El primero en insultar ha sido él, ¿porqué no le llama la atención tambien?...



Ya he visto exabruptos suyos (de usted) en exceso en varios hilos.


----------



## iases (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Película?
> 
> Preguntale a los ucranianos, no a los farloperos que han vendido el país, sino a los que sufren las consecuencias.
> 
> Menudo impresentable...



Y la pregunta es ......

Quiere usted que Putin se vaya a tomar por culo ??

No si ganaría el si o el no


----------



## kraker (21 Abr 2022)

Rusia ya ha dicho que no va a utilizar sus nukes, esas se las reserva para la OTAN


----------



## Patatas bravas (21 Abr 2022)

Hoy ha sido un gran día rusia ha perdido un mínimo de 1 avión y 2 helicopteros. Uno de los días con más bajas aéreas rusas. Aunque podrían ser más. Y eeuu no para de enviar armamento letal. Artillería letal y drones top. Otro pedido de 800 millones de euros. Que van a destrozar a los rusos. Los instructores ucranianos ya están aprendiendo a usarlos en polonia. El pentágono dice que Ucrania tiene más tanques que rusia gracias a la donación de países.. Ucrania debe aguantar 1 semanas o 2 semanas como máximo para que llegue el armamento nuevo. Cada día que pasa es un victoria. En una guerra de desgaste gana Ucrania


----------



## Pitoste (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No esta claro, en el incendio de Tver dicen que ha sido por el cableado viejo, techos de madera y plástico barato, yo diría también falta de mantenimiento crónica



Vamos, que tampoco hace falta un comando SAS para que ardan....


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Madre mía, pero si parecen un grupo de escopeteros de una pueblo perdido de Soria de caza.



Tipica foto a la salida del asador y antes de tirar pal puticlu


----------



## paconan (21 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Al principio de todo esto quería que este payaso cayera muerto. Pero cuanto más sabes sobre lo que hay alrededor de Putin resulta que puede que sea el más moderado de todos los que le rodean. Por lo que el que le sustituya puede que sea peor que este.
> De todas formas creo que venga quien venga hay que seguir hasta derrotar a los rusos.



Putin es como un hijo del sistema que han creado, algún día se irá pero el sistema continuará
El que pongan en su lugar será un continuista


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El fuego de artillería corregido por UAV ataca equipos y posiciones rusos en el frente oriental.



Es increible que a casi dos meses de empezar la guerra los ucranianos todavia puedan mover y emplazar artilleria para dar caña

Para los follaputines que comparaban esto con Iraq, a los tres dias los usanos tenian tal superioridad aerea que lo que no habian destruido del material pesado iraqui estaba inmobilizado porque en cuanto lo sacaban de paseo se lo jodian


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Muchos incendios hoy en Rusia en edificios "sensibles" ¿no?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

jojo esto es buenisimo 

Los funcionarios de inteligencia y defensa de EE. UU. ahora creen que después de la entrega de un número de tanques de batalla principales T-72 de varios países europeos, el ejército ucraniano ahora opera más tanques dentro de Ucrania que el ejército ruso.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Entiendo que es usted una mierda de troll, venga al ignore. Me he fijado y ni siquiera aportas a los de tu bando, solo tocas los cojones.

Adios hijo de puta.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Lo puse hace unos días, entre los ucras y las purgas, Putin va a tener que coger un casco de acero e irse él al frente:


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Ya he visto exabruptos suyos (de usted) en exceso en varios hilos.



Vaya, una cuenta reactivada de mierda, un TROLAZO se atreve a llamarme la atención.

Venga, otro que desfila...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La forma de moverse de Putin no parece muy normal y saludable



Son trucos de agente de la KGB para que penséis que tiene un pie en el otro barrio, puro teatro


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es increible que a casi dos meses de empezar la guerra los ucranianos todavia puedan mover y emplazar artilleria para dar caña
> 
> Para los follaputines que comparaban esto con Iraq, a los tres dias los usanos tenian tal superioridad aerea que lo que no habian destruido del material pesado iraqui estaba inmobilizado porque en cuanto lo sacaban de paseo se lo jodian




Yo creo que las academias militares han de hacer muchos cambios y empezar a enseñar el uso de los drones para corregir el tiro y todas las funciones que los ucranianos les estan aplicando. Es una guerra que esta aportando mucha información y enseñanza, es posible que estemos ante un antes y un después en las formas en la que se hace la guerra.

A los ruskis les estan volando literalmente todo sus cacharros, se vuelve a repetir lo mismo que lo que ocurrió en la batalla de Kiev, no aprenden.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> a quien votas tu? que me quiero reir



Yo para votar a mentirosos y corruptos no voto, no soy tan simple como tú.


----------



## Madafaca (21 Abr 2022)

Ya veremos tanto T-72 adonde lleva.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> jojo esto es buenisimo
> 
> Los funcionarios de inteligencia y defensa de EE. UU. ahora creen que después de la entrega de un número de tanques de batalla principales T-72 de varios países europeos, el ejército ucraniano ahora opera más tanques dentro de Ucrania que el ejército ruso.



Pero incluso cuando Rusia pone más equipo militar en el campo, las entregas de armas occidentales a Ucrania han erosionado las ventajas. EE.UU. ahora cree que Ucrania tiene más tanques que Rusia en el campo de batalla después de las entregas de tanques T-72 de la República Checa y otros países de la OTAN.


----------



## Madafaca (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Son trucos de agente de la KGB para que penséis que tiene un pie en el otro barrio, puro teatro



Con la pierna derecha.
Especie de paso Chiquito de la Calzada.

Está todo calculado: es una finta.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La forma de moverse de Putin no parece muy normal y saludable



Lo de la mano en el pecho a lo Napoleón es de sus tiempos de agente del KGB cuando llevaba la pistola en la sobaquera y era el más rápido al otro lado del muro.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Abr 2022)

Footage of 54th Mechanized Brigade striking Russian columns in Donetsk Oblast.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu si que estas embaucado por el falo ruso. Repites la misma consigna como un loro.
> 
> No necesitan a los americanos los Ucranianos para no querer estar con la puta URSS asesina y retrograda.



Pero los necesitan como tropa de leva, que es de lo que va el tema.

Pregunta a ver que fue antes, el agrupamiento de tropas rusas frente a las fronteras ucranianas o el agrupamiento de tropas ucranianas frente al Dombass. Cuando obtengas la respuesta juzgas la situación con mayor eficacia. Ucrania es absolutamente libre de elegir sus propios movimientos, no obstante.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Y la pregunta es ......
> 
> Quiere usted que Putin se vaya a tomar por culo ??
> 
> No si ganaría el si o el no



Obvio, pero los vampiros no entran en las casas de no invitarles a hacerlo.


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Con la pierna derecha.
> Especie de paso Chiquito de la Calzada.
> 
> Está todo calculado: es una finta.



Eso iba a poner yo

Mas que una finta es un quiebro a la salida de chiqueros que ni el manolete


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero los necesitan como tropa de leva, que es de lo que va el tema.
> 
> Pregunta a ver que fue antes, el agrupamiento de tropas rusas frente a las fronteras ucranianas o el agrupamiento de tropas ucranianas frente al Dombass. Cuando obtengas la respuesta juzgas la situación con mayor eficacia. Ucrania es absolutamente libre de elegir sus propios movimientos, no obstante.



Remontate más atrás cuando el loco zar metio las zarpas en el donbas y donetsk para desestabilizar Ucrania.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Con la pierna derecha.
> Especie de paso Chiquito de la Calzada.
> 
> Está todo calculado: es una finta.



Moonwalking, al estilo Putin. 



Ajedrez + finta + moonwalking, otro conejo de la chistera.


----------



## tucco (21 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que han dimitido
> 
> *El jefe de Lukoil de Rusia, Alekperov, renuncia después de ser sancionado*
> _Lukoil es el segundo mayor productor de petróleo de Rusia._
> ...



Este es el pájaro al que nuestro entonces Rey y su concubina querían entregar Repsol, a mayor gloria del Khan. Decimos de los políticos alemanes comprados, o de los tuiteros, periodistas o militares españoles, pero es que aquí tenemos un caso de implicación a nivel de la Jefatura del Estado. 









Así intentaron vender Juan Carlos y Corinna la tercera parte de Repsol a un oligarca amigo de Putin


Pocos personajes de carne y hueso como Juan Carlos I, Corinna y Vladimir Putin podían juntarse en este momento en una historia verdadera como para constatar que la realidad supera la ficción. Pero además a este elenco debemos unir en la noticia a Rodríguez Zapatero, a los espías españoles, a...



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## txusky_g (21 Abr 2022)

Mariupol totalmente controlada por Rusia. oh wait!!!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Las regiones de Luhanks y Donetsk parece que tienen movilización general. 

Éstos son de Luhanks, directamente desde el asilo o (dicen en los tuits, de una loqueria).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Remontate más atrás cuando el loco zar metio las zarpas en el donbas y donetsk para desestabilizar Ucrania.



Mejor un poco más, hasta el golpe de Estado del Maidán y el posterior acoso a las provincias rusoparlantes. Lo de las bases OTAN comenzadas a construir o incluso ya instaladas, lo dejamos para otro día.

No puedes comenzar a seguir un conflicto iniciado en 2014 a partir de Marzo 2022 y pretender llevar razón en aquello que desconoces. Ahora que, repito, cada cual es libre de elegir los movimientos que realiza. Yo de ser Ucrania, no me hubiera metido en semejante embolada, eso también te lo digo.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ojo que Zhukov tenía razón. Los rusos han sacado las tropas de élite y ahora sí que van con todo:


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Abr 2022)

Los americanos siguen con el reparto (aunque la base sea Alemana)


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se estan haciendo eco en twitter de la pose de Putin
> 
> 
> Putin no cambió esta pose poco natural durante su reunión de 15 minutos con Shoigu. Supongo que realmente tiene serios problemas en la espalda y lo que algunos consideran una armadura que se ve regularmente debajo de su chaqueta es probablemente un corsé.



Parece más que se está aguantando un zoquete de dimensiones considerables.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, una cuenta reactivada de mierda, un TROLAZO se atreve a llamarme la atención.
> 
> Venga, otro que desfila...



Pues tú ignorado por tarado


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

Muy atentos con esto que los norteamericanos son capaces de calzarse un "Maine" y escalar el conflicto a termonuclear. No me fio, peores cosas han hecho.









Así es el “Ysabel”, el gran buque logístico del Ejército que lleva 200 toneladas de equipo militar para Ucrania


Con unas 16.361 toneladas brutas, una eslora de 149 metros, una manga de 21 metros, 27 metros de altura y un calado de 5,2 metros, el barco puede transportar un millar de vehículos.




www.larazon.es


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Los rusos con cada nueva leva suben a un nuevo nivel de demigrancia. Ya empiezan a parecer yonkis de descampaos aparcacoches



Pero es que los rusos son eso no los modelos vestidos de Jean Paul Gaultier que sacan en los desfiles.


----------



## At4008 (21 Abr 2022)

Dicen que el avión derribado es un SU-34


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Son trucos de agente de la KGB para que penséis que tiene un pie en el otro barrio, puro teatro



Es el baile de la finta.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se estan haciendo eco en twitter de la pose de Putin
> 
> 
> Putin no cambió esta pose poco natural durante su reunión de 15 minutos con Shoigu. Supongo que realmente tiene serios problemas en la espalda y lo que algunos consideran una armadura que se ve regularmente debajo de su chaqueta es probablemente un corsé.




¿Qué cojones hace? 
Parece el pinball wizard


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pues tú ignorado por tarado



Hijoputa


----------



## At4008 (21 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: Helicóptero ruski derribado y huesos


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin
> 
> 
> Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido
> ...



La mayor prueba es que se niegan a enviar armas, y que los únicos países que apoyan a Putin son los que subvencionaron a podemos


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mejor un poco más, hasta el golpe de Estado del Maidán y el posterior acoso a las provincias rusoparlantes. Lo de las bases OTAN comenzadas a construir o incluso ya instaladas, lo dejamos para otro día.
> 
> No puedes comenzar a seguir un conflicto iniciado en 2014 a partir de Marzo 2022 y pretender llevar razón en aquello que desconoces. Ahora que, repito, cada cual es libre de elegir los movimientos que realiza. Yo de ser Ucrania, no me hubiera metido en semejante embolada, eso también te lo digo.



Errs tontísimo y además un bot


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mariupol totalmente controlada por Rusia. oh wait!!!!!



La de carros que han tenido que perder los Ruskis en Mariupol, han cometido los mismos errores que hicieron en la primera guerra de Chechenia en la batalla de Grozni. Y reitero lo de las perdidas porque han tenido que reforzar con unidades que antes estaban por la zona de Kiev a este escenario


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Errs tontísimo y además un bot



Soy tontísimo por que no te gusta lo que digo que no es otra cosa más que la realidad puesta en perspectiva? Buena argumentación, si señor.

Cuando comenzó este conflicto probablemente eras virgen, de hecho es muy probable que lo continúes siendo.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Decían que si Sánchez era gafe y al final ha traído montón de suerte. Incendios en Moscú, cacharros tumbados a tutiplén,…No tardes en volver!!!


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Soy tontísimo por que no te gusta lo que digo que no es otra cosa más la realidad puesta en perspectiva? Buena argumentación, si señor.
> 
> Cuando comenzó este conflicto probablemente eras virgen, de hecho es muy probable que lo continúes siendo.



No, porque lo que graznas es una mentira tan mala y con unas bases en la realidad tan nulas que si te lo crees honestamente es que eres TONTÍSIMO


----------



## At4008 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin
> 
> 
> Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido
> ...



Enlaces a spanishrevolution = IGNORE


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Por la calidad del hilo por favor no respondais a la gente que entra a trolear, el boton de ignore hace maravillas


----------



## Alpharius (21 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero es que los rusos son eso no los modelos vestidos de Jean Paul Gaultier que sacan en los desfiles.


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

Tremenda destrucción en Mariupol.



Están haciendo un uso efectivo de la artilleria guiada por drones de reconocimiento los Ukros. A las pruebas me remito.



--------------

Está claro que el combate urbano no es para los tanques y blindados.



txusky_g dijo:


> Mariupol totalmente controlada por Rusia. oh wait!!!!!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que en la escena del helicoptero derribado, fueron 2 los derribados, aqui lo explica

El 21 de abril, paracaidistas ucranianos derribaron un helicóptero ruso con un Stinger. Y cuando llegó el segundo helicóptero, los marines lo derribaron.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No, porque lo que graznas es una mentira tan mala y con unas bases en la realidad tan nulas que si te lo crees honestamente es que eres TONTÍSIMO



Todo el que sigue el conflicto desde su inicio en 2014 sabe lo que hay, de hecho existen hilos específicos. Lo que no se puede, repito, es comenzar a seguirlo 8 años después inmerso en una guerra de propaganda. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, tan solo repites lo que te cuentan. Eres un borrego, cosa que en tu caso no supone un insulto, simplemente un calificativo adecuado.


----------



## favelados (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La de carros que han tenido que perder los Ruskis en Mariupol, han cometido los mismos errores que hicieron en la primera guerra de Chechenia en la batalla de Grozni. Y reitero lo de las perdidas porque han tenido que reforzar con unidades que antes estaban por la zona de Kiev a este escenario


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


>




Y tengo la sensación de que aun no ha acabado, segun dicen , hay muchos túneles subterráneos, asi que es posible que vayamos viendo escenas de combates en la ciudad e incluso la posible toma de suburbios o barrios


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

El antes y el después ya se dió en Siria, donde hasta el Daesh tuneaba drones, y posteriormente en Armenia, con el uso intensivo de drones suicidas israelies por los turcoazeries. 

Ahora están aplicando lo aprendido allí.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Yo creo que las academias militares han de hacer muchos cambios y empezar a enseñar el uso de los drones para corregir el tiro y todas las funciones que los ucranianos les estan aplicando. Es una guerra que esta aportando mucha información y enseñanza, es posible que estemos ante un antes y un después en las formas en la que se hace la guerra.
> 
> A los ruskis les estan volando literalmente todo sus cacharros, se vuelve a repetir lo mismo que lo que ocurrió en la batalla de Kiev, no aprenden.



-----------

Ese selfie qeu no sale bien.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La mayor prueba es que se niegan a enviar armas, y que los únicos países que apoyan a Putin son los que subvencionaron a podemos



Pero Irán tb apoya a Rusia, y un grupo Irani financió a VOX, así que si esa es tu mayor prueba vale para los dos.








Los financiadores iraníes de Vox son ex terroristas rehabilitados a golpe de talonario


La organización que financió los primeros años de Vox, el Consejo Nacional de la Resistencia en Irán (CNRI), es un grupo de origen marxista e islamista, aliado del régimen de Sadam




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Pinovski (21 Abr 2022)

Follacabras de las montañas (islamistas chechenos) celebran la destrucción de Europa posando y gritando ante edificios de civiles en llamas


Ya podemos estar más tranquilos, nos han salvado del NWO y de pagar el gas caro tras esta celebración mora en Mariupol (?) La verdad que el vídeo recuerda a: @eL PERRO @Amraslazar @Decimus @MCC @Desadaptado Dimensional @asakopako @asakopakο




www.burbuja.info


----------



## podemita medio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que en la escena del helicoptero derribado, fueron 2 los derribados, aqui lo explica
> 
> El 21 de abril, paracaidistas ucranianos derribaron un helicóptero ruso con un Stinger. Y cuando llegó el segundo helicóptero, los marines lo derribaron.



Dos por uno, en pájaros y en tripulaciones.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que en la escena del helicoptero derribado, fueron 2 los derribados, aqui lo explica
> 
> El 21 de abril, paracaidistas ucranianos derribaron un helicóptero ruso con un Stinger. Y cuando llegó el segundo helicóptero, los marines lo derribaron.



Serán los mismos que estos?


----------



## percutor (21 Abr 2022)

Me parece que la clave de todo es el que pueda establecer el dominio de sus drones sobre el enemigo , observarlo y atacar con artillería .

He encontrado pocas referencias a este duelo :

¿es facil detectar un dron de observación del enemigo?

¿ es facil su derribo?

¿ se puede interferir la comunicación de los drones con los controladores que están en tierra?


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Pero Irán tb apoya a Rusia, y un grupo Irani financió a VOX, así que si esa es tu mayor prueba vale para los dos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un grupo en el exilio.


----------



## Casino (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Un grupo en el exilio.




Es inútil, no intercambien posts con esta gente, solo buscan embarrar el hilo. Aunque se les deje en evidencia persisten en responder soplapolleces porque se niegan a admitir lo evidente. Es su disonancia cognitiva, para ellos los fanáticos somos los que apoyamos a Ucrania.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Esta empresa checa está imprimiendo barreras en 3D para el ejército ucraniano y enviará impresoras al país para ayudar a reconstruir casas después de la guerra.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Un grupo en el exilio.



Si, un grupo terrorista aliado de Sadam husein.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Interpretándolo para ustedes de Putin al lenguaje humano: "Nuestras fuerzas en Mariupol están extremadamente agotadas después de más de 50 días en un feroz combate urbano, y simplemente no podemos gastar más tiempo y recursos para atacar a los zerg en esta planta de acero de 5 km de ancho". convertido en una fortaleza gigante.”


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Hoy, el Parlamento de Finlandia comenzó a debatir si el país debería solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN. Todas las partes tenían que declarar su posición. Resulta que solo un partido, la Alianza de Izquierda, está en contra de la membresía. El ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN ahora es solo una cuestión de tiempo.




Este es el estado actual de las opiniones de todos los parlamentarios sobre el ingreso en la OTAN. si = azul No = rojo Sin decisión todavía = gris Opinión desconocida = blanco *21.4.2022 14:18


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es inútil, no intercambien posts con esta gente, solo buscan embarrar el hilo. Aunque se les deje en evidencia persisten en responder soplapolleces porque se niegan a admitir lo evidente. Es su disonancia cognitiva, para ellos los fanáticos somos los que apoyamos a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



¿Dejar en evidencia? La disonancia tuya si que es fanática.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> De hecho creo recordar que hace unos días un equipo traspaso el el cordón. Si ahora los rusos enciman se llevan unidades - y todavía faltan los nuevos juguetes - ya veremos que pasa.



Sí, creo que ayer se permitieron entrar un grupo de apoyo proviniente de la zona portuaria al laberinto subterráneo de la acerería al cual la brigada tiktok Chechena le tiene alergia.

Por cierto que hoy he oido declaraciones a un tal Fernando Cocho que se presehta como Analista de Inteligencia manifestando que los héroes ucranianos resisten porque están usando a la población como rehenes a los que tienen retenidos y los rusos no quieren hacerles pupa y por eso Putin ha dado la orden de no atacar...
Mi mujer me ha tirado la bronca porque le he escupido a la tele...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin a pastar al ignore, una cuenta de diciembre de 2021...


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Estos son los tuits que Vox ha borrado para ocultar su apoyo a Putin
> 
> 
> Más de 60 tweets desaparecieron de la cuenta de Abascal entre el 7 y el 8 de febrero y 200 comentarios fueron eliminados el 22 de febrero de la cuenta principal del partido
> ...




mira sinverguenza, ahi pone que vox ha borrado tuits y al entrar solo veo particulares que no conoce ni su madre, ni tuits de la cuenta de vox ni ninguno de los altoa cargos

vamos que eres un mentiroso y un manilulador


de podemos loa tienes ahi diciendo que armar ucrania solo sirve para aumentar su sufrimiento


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Van a acabar como los de la división azul. Te recomiendo que vayas a defender tu ideología para mayor gloria de EEUU, aunque sea como escudo humano.



Erio-Eleuterio al ignore ganado a pulso y encima limita su perfil!
Madre mía.


----------



## ELVR (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La de carros que han tenido que perder los Ruskis en Mariupol, han cometido los mismos errores que hicieron en la primera guerra de Chechenia en la batalla de Grozni. Y reitero lo de las perdidas porque han tenido que reforzar con unidades que antes estaban por la zona de Kiev a este escenario



¿Cómo era aquello acerca de los realistas franceses? algo así como que no han aprendido nada, no han olvidado nada


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Pues para estar tomada Mariúpol les siguen dando ...


----------



## Pinovski (21 Abr 2022)

__





Zelensky anuncia la creación del DÍA FESTIVO de "LA VICTORIA DE KIEV" para celebrar anualmente el día en el que "los rusos huyeron como ratas"


Junto con el Alcalde de Kiev, lo han anunciado hoy en un canal estatal: La región de Kiev fue castigada con terribles muertes sin distinción de edad y sexo, hambre, tortura, destrucción y devastación del patrimonio individual y nacional. Toda una región estaba paralizada y angustiada por el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pitoste (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Interpretándolo para ustedes de Putin al lenguaje humano: "Nuestras fuerzas en Mariupol están extremadamente agotadas después de más de 50 días en un feroz combate urbano, y simplemente no podemos gastar más tiempo y recursos para atacar a los zerg en esta planta de acero de 5 km de ancho". convertido en una fortaleza gigante.”



Solo un apunte cuñadil, Polux. Zerg rush es como decir ataque relámpago pero por un friki del starcraft. Vamos, que no es que esté llamando zergs a los defensores de azostal.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> mira sinverguenza, ahi pone que vox ha borrado tuits y al entrar solo veo particulares que no conoce ni su madre, ni tuits de la cuenta de vox ni ninguno de los altoa cargos
> 
> vamos que eres un mentiroso y un manilulador
> 
> ...



Tu si que eres mentiroso, los "particulares" que dices son:Carlos verdejo, portavoz de VOX en Ceuta:








El portavoz de Vox en Ceuta: "Aquí tenemos al PP más a la izquierda de toda España"


Dice que el PP "blanquea" a los partidos promarroquíes y que la españolidad de la ciudad autónoma no corre peligro.




www.libertaddigital.com




Y Juan Sergio Redondo líder de VOX en Ceuta, 








Redondo (VOX) el anticomunista, elige bando y se posiciona con Putin


A través de redes sociales, el líder de la formación de ultraderecha en Ceuta ha justificado la postura de Rusia porque, en su opinión, “solo defiende sus fronteras”.




www.ceutaactualidad.com





Anda y vete a mentir al Bar, con el palillo en la boca.


----------



## duncan (21 Abr 2022)

Se están desenterrado gusanos es cantidad:









Ukraine intelligence publishes names of 620 alleged Russian agents in Europe


Ukraine's military intelligence on Monday (28 March) published the names and contact details of 620 people it alleged were officers of Russia's Federal Security Service (FSB) involved in "criminal activities" in Europe.




www.euractiv.com


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

Algunos ya han pasado del "los rusos van a aplastar a los ucranianos " a ¿Qué se nos ha perdido en esa guerra España tiene que ser neutral"...............


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Lo de las torretas de los tanques volando por los aires cuando estos explotan, son la leche, os imaginais que estais comiendo en el salon y os cae una, parece de pelicula, pero así ha ocurrido


----------



## César Borgia (21 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Se están desenterrado gusanos es cantidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El listado:






Сотрудники ФСБ россии участвующие в преступной деятельности страны-агрессора на территории Европы







gur.gov.ua


----------



## duncan (21 Abr 2022)

Un poco chapuceros los del mortero:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Un poco chapuceros los del mortero:



De las 50.000 bajas ucranianas no dicen nada, no vaya a ser que se evidencie en exceso que anglosion está tratándo pueblo ucraniano como tropa de leva.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> *Isabel II, la nuestra, se zumbaba todo lonque veia, pero dentro de un limite. Generales, altos oficiales... jamas con un criado o el carnicero de la esquina de la plaza de Oriente
> Era suelta pero era reina*
> 
> En la corte francesa de Versalles la amante del rey era una figura publica e institucional
> ...



Te agradezco que no hayas sacado a colación a su marido "Paquita Natillas" 
Reina a los dos años y pico de vida se puede hacer uno la idea de la niñez que tuvo... y la mala suerte en su matrimonio...etc.
Vaya tiempos que le tocó vivir con el inicio de la Primera guerra Carlista, tristemente recordada, en la que españoles partidarios de uno u otro bando se enfrentaban a muerte (mi familia fue como la del Capitán Dan  tomando parte muy activa como oficiales en las tres y siendo pasados por las armas).
La división entre españoles siempre ha terminado trágicamente y así nuestra historia lo ha demostrado, lo que hace que el generar enfrentamientos actualmente solo por motivos políticos es de una irresponsabilidad en grado sumo. 
Enterremos para siempre los fantasmas del pasado y estudiemos la historia de España para aprender de nuestros errores y enorgullecernos de nuestros logros.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Abr 2022)

Pedro dándolo todo

*

*


----------



## Madafaca (21 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ajedrez + finta + moonwalking, otro conejo de la chistera.



Ajedrez + finta + moonwalking= jugada maestra.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Más fosas comunes, ahora en Mariupol





__





CNN International - Breaking News, US News, World News and Video


Find the latest breaking news and information on the top stories, weather, business, entertainment, politics, and more. For in-depth coverage, CNN provides special reports, video, audio, photo galleries, and interactive guides.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Pero Irán tb apoya a Rusia, y un grupo Irani financió a VOX, así que si esa es tu mayor prueba vale para los dos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fijate si eres subnormal e intoxicador que no entiendes (o no quieres entender) que quien apoya a rusia es el gobierno de los ayatolas y quienes en 2014 pagaron parte de la campaña de vox son la oposicion en el exilio a ese gobierno

por cierto desde hace lustros creo que no estan en las listas de org


----------



## moncton (21 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Solo un apunte cuñadil, Polux. Zerg rush es como decir ataque relámpago pero por un friki del starcraft. Vamos, que no es que esté llamando zergs a los defensores de azostal.



*zerg rush*
A common strategy where a player mass builds a many weak units as he can, then rushes the enemy base. Usually works best early in the game. Taken from Starcraft, where often zerglings (really cheap unit that can be built in large droves quickly) would be sent at the start of the game to kill everyone in the first couple moments.

Defeating a strong opponent with a very large number of disposable combatants.


Yo siempre fui mas de jugar con Protoss


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Pues hablando de nazis

Más soldados rusos con parches neonazis en sus uniformes; el parche superior es un "Totenkopf" modificado, utilizado por las SS, que también presenta la insignia de la unidad de la 1.ª División Panzer de las SS Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Abr 2022)

Calentito.

El mejor momento, en el 0:35


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Video de Aerorozvidka que muestra sus UAV arrojando municiones sobre un BMP ruso y otro vehículo blindado. Parece que las dos primeras municiones que cayeron sobre el BMP no detonaron.



Me imagino estar dentro del blindado y oir un "clonck" y otro... "Quién eeeeessssssss"


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> NO CONTABAMOS CON SU ASTUCIA
> 
> van a cerrar azovstal con el batallón azov fuera del nido
> 
> ...



Impresiona...

Mariupol hoy


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Tu si que eres mentiroso, los "particulares" que dices son:Carlos verdejo, portavoz de VOX en Ceuta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gracias por confirmar que son dos donnadie que nadie conoce

aun asi, que es lo que han dicho de putin?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano sobrevivió a varias balas. La placa es turca.


https://twitter.com/Arslon_Xudosi/status/1517240812765126656


----------



## Nicors (21 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pues para estar tomada Mariúpol les siguen dando ...



Pasada de video.


----------



## keylargof (21 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Impresiona...
> 
> Mariupol hoy



Impresionante la tecnica quirúrjica ruski. Sin duda están avanzadísimos en estrategia militar. Nunca antes se le había ocurrido a nadie demoler ciudades. Nos llevan años de ventaja, como se nota que muchos trabajaron en el KGB


----------



## duncan (21 Abr 2022)

Pzh 2000 en camino desde Holanda:









Guerra de Ucrania - Día 56 -


La quincuagésimo sexta jornada de combates en Ucrania ha visto cómo los avances rusos proseguían en todos los frentes. En Járkov, habrían logrado ganar terreno tanto al SE del saliente de Izyum como en Rubizhne, en donde combatirían en el interior de la ciudad. En Donetsk los combates prosiguen...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## Chaini (21 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Impresionante la tecnica quirúrjica ruski. Sin duda están avanzadísimos en estrategia militar. Nunca antes se le había ocurrido a nadie demoler ciudades. Nos llevan años de ventaja, como se nota que muchos trabajaron en el KGB



Y el polonio 210 que une mucho


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Yo por lo que he visto, VOX y la derecha se lleva haciendo pajas décadas con la foto de Putin.



Hala "Chaplin" al ignore por poco serio además de imbécil rompehilos.
Pajas con la foto de Putin... madre mía.


----------



## elena francis (21 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta guerra tiene que cambiar de guionistas que cada capítulo es igual que el anterior: rusos fintan y mueren o dejan el equipamiento abandonado para morir después de la finta.



Es la nueva doctrina de la guerra putiniana...


----------



## LurkerIII (21 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Solo un apunte cuñadil, Polux. Zerg rush es como decir ataque relámpago pero por un friki del starcraft. Vamos, que no es que esté llamando zergs a los defensores de azostal.



Mas friki aún: zerg rush es una estrategia del starcraft que consistía en enviar unidades baratas (zerlings) a montones contra el oponente, en modo attack-move (palante y atacar a lo primero que se mueva), sin ninguna otra consideración de eficiencia o táctica.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Abr 2022)

A ver si los Iveco y los Aníbal que Antonio ha mandado hacen un buen papel. No hay mejor escaparate para futuras exportaciones que un buen desempeño en conflictos reales y actuales. De seguro que los C90 ya están en la mente de nuevos potenciales compradores, vista su excelente relación calidad-precio-rendimiento.

Me preocupan las Amelis. Al igual que el Cetme son buenas armas, peeeeero...siempre que se usen buenos materiales (como hacen los americanos con los Cetme L, que venden kits de piezas de buena calidad para ponérselos y el arma cambia pero radicalmente a mejor).
Quien sabe, igual alguien se puso las pilas en nuestros arsenales.


----------



## Pitoste (21 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> *zerg rush*
> A common strategy where a player mass builds a many weak units as he can, then rushes the enemy base. Usually works best early in the game. Taken from Starcraft, where often zerglings (really cheap unit that can be built in large droves quickly) would be sent at the start of the game to kill everyone in the first couple moments.
> 
> Defeating a strong opponent with a very large number of disposable combatants.
> ...



Yo terran a muerte. Al mas puro estilo Montgomery, especialista en apuntalar posición hasta conseguir una buena superioridad numérica.


----------



## Pitoste (21 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Mas friki aún: zerg rush es una estrategia del starcraft que consistía en enviar unidades baratas (zerlings) a montones contra el oponente, en modo attack-move (palante y atacar a lo primero que se mueva), sin ninguna otra consideración de eficiencia o táctica.



A mi la primera vez que me rushearon bien, creo que ni a 3 minutos llego la partida xDDD


----------



## TAKA (21 Abr 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Una observación. En Rusia en las reuniones el jefe se sienta en la mesa de escritorio grande, es la que esta al fondo, y los adlateres se sientan en la mesa auxiliar que es donde están sentados Putin y Shoigu. el hecho de que Pûtin se siente en la mesa auxiliar con Soigu es significativo, se esta colocando jerarquicamente a su mismo nivel. Probablemente Putin esté señalando a Shoigu como delfín. Pachucho parece un rato, la verdad.



Pero si a Shoigu le da un infarto cada vez que le preguntan la hora, no creo yo que esté para tomar las riendas de un país. Se le ve desmejorado, a un susto cardíaco de que den más respeto el grupo de charos ministras de defensa de los famosos memes.


----------



## podemita medio (21 Abr 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Pero si a Shoigu le da un infarto cada vez que le preguntan la hora, no creo yo que esté para tomar las riendas de un país. Se le ve desmejorado, a un susto cardíaco de que den más respeto el grupo de charos ministras de defensa de los famosos memes.



Están en plena forma para tomar decisiones. Uno septuagenuario con párkinson y otro con infartos repentinos.


----------



## elena francis (21 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un gran día rusia ha perdido un mínimo de 1 avión y 2 helicopteros. Uno de los días con más bajas aéreas rusas. Aunque podrían ser más. Y eeuu no para de enviar armamento letal. Artillería letal y drones top. Otro pedido de 800 millones de euros. Que van a destrozar a los rusos. Los instructores ucranianos ya están aprendiendo a usarlos en polonia. El pentágono dice que Ucrania tiene más tanques que rusia gracias a la donación de países.. Ucrania debe aguantar 1 semanas o 2 semanas como máximo para que llegue el armamento nuevo. Cada día que pasa es un victoria. En una guerra de desgaste gana Ucrania



Me da la impresión que los ruskis se la siguen llevando una paliza que no esperaban....

Sobre lo de los siniestros en Rusia me da la impresión que son operaciones de sabotaje.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Sobre lo de los siniestros en Rusia me da la impresión que son operaciones de sabotaje.




Unos han querido mandar un mensaje diciendo "Os metemos una supernuke a 6000Km de distancia".

Otros han contestado "No necesitamos lanzar nada, estamos en tu casa".


----------



## allan smithee (21 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Están en plena forma para tomar decisiones. Uno septuagenuario con párkinson y otro con infartos repentinos.



Volvemos a la época gerontocrática de la URSS: Breznev cascó en 1982, Andropov en 1984 y Chernenko en 1985.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De las 50.000 bajas ucranianas no dicen nada, no vaya a ser que se evidencie en exceso que anglosion está tratándo pueblo ucraniano como tropa de leva.



ni decoña los ucranianos han perdido a 50000 soldados...es obvio que ni llega a la mitad de las bajas rusas..


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Siguen cayendo los Orlan-10:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que los turcos también mandaron protección antibalas a los ucranianos, puede que se trate de placas de Garanti Kompozit, porque en este artículo se menciona que le han dado protecciones a Zelensky y su equipo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)

NO CONTABAMOS CON SU ASTUCIA,
no han encerrado a los rohirrim en azostal, se han encerrado con ellos en mariupol





Chaini dijo:


> Impresiona...
> 
> Mariupol hoy


----------



## Polietileno (21 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Parte de la de armas solamente, buena parte de los componentes de los sistemas de armas están incluidos en el sector servicios, la industria bélica conforma el 20% del PIB gusano.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



tienes algun enlace o estudio sobre esa aseveración . No las cosas al tun tun.

Entre presupuesto de defensa, que incluye gastos de pèrsonal, salarios mantenimiento de las bases, etc y exportaciones de armas que sí es una facturacion más realista, no llega al 5% del PIB. Las exportaciones en 2020 de 175000 millones es un 0,8% de su PIB

Estados Unidos ha vendido 175.000 millones de dólares en armas en el extranjero en el año fiscal 2020. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> NO CONTABAMOS CON SU ASTUCIA,
> no han encerrado a los rohirrim en azostal, se han encerrado con ellos en mariupol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

sublime, esquisito



Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1033095


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

Finlandia a la OTAN


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

*España enviara policias y guardias civiles a Ucrania para investigar crimenes de guerra*






España enviara policias y guardias civiles a Ucrania para investigar crimenes de guerra


Este equipo, que responde a la petición de apoyo y estará a disposición de la Corte Penal Internacional, contará con un mínimo de ocho especialistas y ha sido creado mediante una instrucción firmada por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez, que constituye y establece la...




www.burbuja.info






MENOS MAL QUE HOY ES JUEVES YA
Y MAÑANA VIERNES
JODER
MENOS MAL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

Pedro Sánchez desvela a Vladimir Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania


Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *En la Armada no dan crédito: Sánchez desvela a Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania*
> Ahora por precaución la tontada de la Antonia habrá hecho que hayan tenido que descargar la mercancia militar y llevarlo en otro barco.....





*VAYA VAYA TRIBOGA*















*CUIDADO ANTONIO*

GOYIM KNOWS 

* SHUT IT DOWN*






Ayyyyy Antoniaaaaaaa que jartaaaaaaaaaaa de reirrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


Pedro Sánchez desvela a Vladimir Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania En la Armada no dan crédito: Sánchez desvela a Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania Ahora por precaución la tontada de la Antonia habrá hecho que hayan tenido que descargar la mercancia...




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

igual saben como juankear sus comunicaciones, le habrán hecho autopsia a alguna y dado que van con camaras canon y pegamento superglue seguramente la ingenieria inversa la pueda hacer un friki random al dedillo



Dr Polux dijo:


> Un Orlan 10 derribado.. caen como chinches


----------



## favelados (22 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto en Mariupol...


----------



## El Promotor (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Finlandia a la OTAN




Excelente noticia.







Y otro genial jaque mate de Putin.

Es un no parar.


----------



## favelados (22 Abr 2022)

Cosas que pasan cuando metes tanques en las ciudades

Tb en Mariupol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Muy bueno volando puentes

 

recordar que borova sirve para nutrir de chatarra al frente orco en izum desde el este. Si ademas cortan la ruta desde Kupiansk quedan aislados


----------



## elena francis (22 Abr 2022)

Estoy viendo Horizpnte. Está el Gisbert, y es más tonto que Abundio. Habla sin conocimiento, y el general y el tipi grandote le dan pir todos los lafos 

A este le paga Putin.


----------



## elena francis (22 Abr 2022)

Y le dice Cabrera a Gisbert: ten cuidado porque eres buena persona y hablas denadiafo de ti mismo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

En burbuja hubo una campaña para promocionar a esa puta, campaña realizada por los troles del kremlin.

Ahora, lo promociona iker jimenez.



elena francis dijo:


> Estoy viendo Horizpnte. Está el Gisbert, y es más tonto que Abundio. Habla sin conocimiento, y el general y el tipi grandote le dan pir todos los lafos
> 
> A este le paga Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

acojonante, el cerco se va desmoronando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

Rusia es tan débil que Ucrania va entrar en la otan después de la guerra. Tengo 0 dudas. El secretario de defensa de eeuu se reunirá la semana que viene con sus homólogos europeos para hablar de Ucrania y como ayudarla durante el conflicto y después de la guerra. Y como evitar que Ucrania sea atacada en el futuro por rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

que ridiculo este traidor









Alemania busca una “tercera vía” para suministrar tanques a Ucrania


En medio de las críticas sobre el canciller Olaf Scholz por su gestión ante la guerra, el país intenta encontrar una fórmula para hacer frente a las demandas de armamento pesado de Kiev




www.infobae.com


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> acojonante, el cerco se va desmoronando



Esto sí es interesante. Dios me libre de echar las campanas al vuelo pero que haya un puñado de temerarios en Azovstal resistiendo contra viento y marea a pesar de estar acorralados sin duda tiene que ser una inspiración para cualquier ukra que se vista por los pies. Trago amargo para el Khan en cualquier caso. Si resisten su historia será la del Alcázar de Toledo, si caen en combate será la de Numancia. El hostiazo a nivel propaganda a la horda será tan epico que la gesta de esos chiflados será recordada por siempre en Ucrania.


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

El Alcazar aguanto casi 100 días a los titeres de moscu.
Y no era un Bunker nuclear para 40K trabajadores de la siderurgica.
Lo normal es que tras esta guerra ambas ciudades se hermanaran.



El cogorzas dijo:


> Esto sí es interesante. Dios me libre de echar las campanas al vuelo pero que haya un puñado de temerarios en Azovstal resistiendo contra viento y marea a pesar de estar acorralados sin duda tiene que ser una inspiración para cualquier ukra que se vista por los pies. Trago amargo para el Khan en cualquier caso. Si resisten su historia será la del Alcázar de Toledo, si caen en combate será la de Numancia. El hostiazo a nivel propaganda a la horda será tan epico que la gesta de esos chiflados será recordada por siempre en Ucrania.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

Si no son capaces de proteger los puentes es que no tienen control alguno del territorio.

Se les infiltran por detrás de las líneas, porque no son capaces de detectarlos.

Si llevaban camiones no era una operación de avanzada. Eso era aprovisionamiento dentro de su zona colorines.

Llegará un momento en que las dos provincias del Donbás pidan ser ukras con algún tipo de autonomía, porque la alternativa es una mariupolización de sus ciudades (arrasadas) sin que tener a Rusia de socio lo evite.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> tienes algun enlace o estudio sobre esa aseveración . No las cosas al tun tun.
> 
> Entre presupuesto de defensa, que incluye gastos de pèrsonal, salarios mantenimiento de las bases, etc y exportaciones de armas que sí es una facturacion más realista, no llega al 5% del PIB. Las exportaciones en 2020 de 175000 millones es un 0,8% de su PIB
> 
> Estados Unidos ha vendido 175.000 millones de dólares en armas en el extranjero en el año fiscal 2020. – Galaxia Militar




No se trata del presupuesto de defensa. Eso es simple gasto. La industria bélica genera riqueza a los gusanos. Por eso buscan tener alguna guerrita de forma prácticamente permanente.
Crea cientos de miles de empleos indirectos y contribuye decisivamente a mantener a flote a toda la economía del país.


Ahora es un poco tarde y me voy a ir al sobre, si encuentro algo de tiempo buscaré cosas más concretas. 
Le dejo un botón de muestra.
https://www.brookings.edu/blog/orde...t-defense-spending-means-for-the-u-s-economy/

Aquí habla del gasto en defensa como vector de activación económica. La realidad es mucho mayor. Tanto en investigación, como en producción del sector industrial para las necesidades de la fabricación de sistemas de armas.
La verdad es que la guerra es un estímulo para su economía. Y les ocurrirá como a Roma con la pax romana, si llega un periodo prolongado en el que no declaran guerras a nadie entrarán en decadencia económica, que será la única fórmula para que su poder actual vaya disminuyendo. Combatirles militarmente es simplemente enriquecerlos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Estamos ante una invasion de exterminio, el Doctor representa a España y debe quedar en las paginas de la historia que no fuimos indiferentes del destino de esos hombres y mujeres. Asi cuando las otras naciones vean a España veran que forma parte de la alianza de hombres y elfos contra mordor; piensa sencillamente en la perdida de prestigio que esta sufriendo alemania por tener un presidente sacado directamente del palanganato.



Josant2022 dijo:


> No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.



Yo tampoco lo vote, pero hoy el presidente ha hecho lo correcto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

Corresponsal de Al-Arabiya: Los aliados están discutiendo la tercera etapa de la guerra, que es la expulsión de Rusia de Ucrania.


----------



## favelados (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Si no son capaces de proteger los puentes es que no tienen control alguno del territorio.
> 
> Se les infiltran por detrás de las líneas, porque no son capaces de detectarlos.
> 
> ...



Y no olvidemos que los están reclutando y usando como carne de cañón... jugada maestra de mi Vladimiro para externalizar bajas... parte de los muertos rusos en esta ofensiva no aparecerán en ninguna estadística por que son autóctonos del Dombas y no pertenecen al Ejército Ruso sino a la República titere


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es increible que a casi dos meses de empezar la guerra los ucranianos todavia puedan mover y emplazar artilleria para dar caña
> 
> Para los follaputines que comparaban esto con Iraq, a los tres dias los usanos tenian tal superioridad aerea que lo que no habian destruido del material pesado iraqui estaba inmobilizado porque en cuanto lo sacaban de paseo se lo jodian



A mi lo quee sorprendio la facilidad que tienen los Jefes de Estado para llegar a la capital. Con superioridad aerea no podría entrar nada por la frontera. Estamos hablando de Rusia. La oponente de EEUU en la guerra fría. Donde están sus aviones?. Este mas allá de enviar ingente cantidad de chavales al matadero, y de la bomba nuclear, no tiene capacidad militar ninguna


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Y no olvidemos que los están reclutando y usando como carne de cañón... jugada maestra de mi Vladimiro para externalizar bajas... parte de los muertos rusos en esta ofensiva no aparecerán en ninguna estadística por que son autóctonos del Dombas y no pertenecen al Ejército Ruso sino a la República titere



Yo tampoco entiendo a la sociedad Rusa; el pais mas grande de Europa; un continente; a mi hijo no te lo llevas a la guerra; porque no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Berlín inicia intercambio de armas con sus socios para suministrar tanques a Ucrania


Eslovenia enviará tanques soviéticos T-72 y recibirá carros de combate de fabricación alemana




www.elcomercio.es





*Eslovenia enviará tanques soviéticos T-72 y recibirá carros de combate de fabricación alemana*

que personaje más ridículo


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es increible que a casi dos meses de empezar la guerra los ucranianos todavia puedan mover y emplazar artilleria para dar caña
> 
> Para los follaputines que comparaban esto con Iraq, a los tres dias los usanos tenian tal superioridad aerea que lo que no habian destruido del material pesado iraqui estaba inmobilizado porque en cuanto lo sacaban de paseo se lo jodian



Y no solo eso Serbia; tampoco podia mover nada. No lo entiendo


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Casualidades, por cierto tres se ahorcaron
> 
> *Marzo de 2013* : el oligarca ruso exiliado Boris Berezovsky es encontrado muerto en el baño de su casa de Ascot muerto por ahorcamiento.
> 
> ...



La hostia que carnicería


----------



## uberales (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.



Este está yendo porque el resto lo hace. Como el envío de armas que tardó más que nadie en decirlo, solo es postureo puro.


----------



## Fiallo (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> De los pocos que está al nivel en Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los alemanes practicamente tienen vendido el culo al Khan del Kremlin.


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que en la escena del helicoptero derribado, fueron 2 los derribados, aqui lo explica
> 
> El 21 de abril, paracaidistas ucranianos derribaron un helicóptero ruso con un Stinger. Y cuando llegó el segundo helicóptero, los marines lo derribaron.



tengo un juego viejuno que se llama "Gunship"




Las misiones eran terribles, porque tenías que pilotar helicopteros de la otan. y los escenarios eran parecidos al terreno de ucrania.

No había donde esconderse, y eso es que era en Latvia. te pegaban palos de todos lados.

joder, viendo como le pegan a los KA52 me parece estar reviviendo ese juego.


----------



## Chaplin (22 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> gracias por confirmar que son dos donnadie que nadie conoce
> 
> aun asi, que es lo que han dicho de putin?



Ya me parecía que eres un Voxemita medio subnormal pero ¿no sabes ni leer? O no entiendes lo que lees pedazo de mentiroso, has pasado de decir que los tuyos eran de gente particular a que el portavoz y el líder de VOX en Ceuta son dos don nadie.
Tus piruetas política están a la altura de Antonio Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## lowfour (22 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Mariupol...



que lástima que no hubieran puesto a los barbudos en órbita con un par de stugnas o como se llamen. Sería el primer programa espacial goatfucker. Y ojo al ortodoxo que feliz está con la destrucción de la ciudad. Que asco.


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Mas friki aún: zerg rush es una estrategia del starcraft que consistía en enviar unidades baratas (zerlings) a montones contra el oponente, en modo attack-move (palante y atacar a lo primero que se mueva), sin ninguna otra consideración de eficiencia o táctica.



Me ha recordado a cierta táctica empleada por cierto ejército en ciertos momentos de cierta guerra. ¿Algún mariscal de salón que nos lo pueda aclarar?


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Todo el que sigue el conflicto desde su inicio en 2014 sabe lo que hay, de hecho existen hilos específicos. Lo que no se puede, repito, es comenzar a seguirlo 8 años después inmerso en una guerra de propaganda. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, tan solo repites lo que te cuentan. Eres un borrego, cosa que en tu caso no supone un insulto, simplemente un calificativo adecuado.



Pero vamos a ver anormal, ver propaganda de la HORDA no es seguir nada. Según ejjjpertos como tú Jarkov se iba a rendir y recibir a las tropas turcomongolas con los brazos abiertos, y lo peor, es que seguís con la misma chorrada tras ser desmentida por la realidad


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.



Antonio es casi un mal menor dentro del PSOE. ¿Alguien duda de que ZP iría con los malos?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Si no son capaces de proteger los puentes es que no tienen control alguno del territorio.
> 
> Se les infiltran por detrás de las líneas, porque no son capaces de detectarlos.
> 
> ...





las dos regiones de donbas no tienen ni voz ni voto, ahinsolo parten el bacalao los titeres puestos a dedo de putin como motorola o la rata de givi


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (22 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Ya me parecía que eres un Voxemita medio subnormal pero ¿no sabes ni leer? O no entiendes lo que lees pedazo de mentiroso, has pasado de decir que los tuyos eran de gente particular a que el portavoz y el líder de VOX en Ceuta son dos don nadie.
> Tus piruetas política están a la altura de Antonio Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias.




si mongol, los portavoces del grupo local de doa ciudades son dos don nadie co.pletamente desconocidos

ni siquiera yo conozco el nombre de ningun portavoz de ningun partido de mi ciudad ni de ninguna otra


y aun asi sigonsin ver los tuits en los que han alabado supuestamente a putin, si en el proximo mensaje no loa pones ignore por pesado intoxicador patetico

vox es lo mas antiputin antiputin que hay al igual que sus sucios polacos, checcos, etc pese a la campaña de ferreras y demas gentuza


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Antonio es casi un mal menor dentro del PSOE. ¿Alguien duda de que ZP iría con los malos?




no te engañes, perro cum fraudez intento y deseo que se tomase kiev rapido para no tener que hacer nada y quedar en sintonia con todos sus socios etarras indepes rojos etc

se le jodio el plan cuando le dijeron de la otan que era el unico que no hacia nada y le dio verguenza, cambio en horas de discurso

al principio queria hacer el plan de mandar solo ayuda humanitaria y enarbolar el no a la guerr


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2022)

Mucho hablaron los follahezbolitas del rpg29...
Pero ni uno se ha visto usar en esta guerra


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Ya he oído más de una vez que el motivo de la guerra es que Putin quiere dejar "la cuestión ucraniana" resuelta antes de morirse.




La "solución final" a la "cuestión ucraniana" los rusos la llaman desnazificar. Ironías de la vida.


----------



## Gusman (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya he oído más de una vez que el motivo de la guerra es que Putin quiere dejar "la cuestión ucraniana" resuelta antes de morirse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

No solo se quemó sino que hay muchos muertos y heridos. Es decir, un incendio del copón.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No solo se quemó sino que hay muchos muertos y heridos. Es decir, un incendio del copón.



Rusia monta un show al estilo del querido líder, con un misil intercontinental y casualmente al dia siguiente, un centro de desarrollo de misiles (Puede que el centro donde se desarrollo ese misil), arde hasta los cimientos. Lo raro es que no tengamos ya a los conspiranoicos diciendo que esto ha sido un aviso de la CIA. Y mira que esta vez podría parecerlo.

Espero que no tuvieran copias de seguridad. No me gustaria estar en la piel del que tuvo que darle la buena nueva a Boba.


----------



## gargamelix (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que ridiculo este traidor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del SPD en Alemania es más preocupante cada día. Pero no penséis que no se está dando cuenta nadie, se está abriendo un gran debate en Alemania con este tema del SPD. A ver si termina con la salida del partido de todos los corruptos que han tenido negocios con Putin.

El otro día os comenté del Presidente de Brandemburgo Dietmar Woidke y su cercanía a Putin. Ahora mismo otro escándalo importante es con la presidenta de Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (norte de la antigua RDA) *Manuela Schwesig* que ha mantenido relaciones muy opacas con Rusia y con Gazprom (relación que se remonta a su antecesor en el cargo miembro de la camarilla de Gerhard Schröder). Ahora mismo muchos están pidiendo su dimisión, por ejemplo el partido Verde que pese a su tradición pacifista está teniendo una postura mucho más clara en lo concerniente a Rusia. (Schwesig mauert, doch Blick in ihre Biografie offenbart den Grund für die Putin-Nähe)

También están siendo muy criticados (incluso por sus socios de gobierno) por su postura con Rusia los ministros federales Karl Lauterbach (salud) y Christine Lambrecht (defensa). Siempre del SPD por supuesto.

Cada día es más claro que la conexión SPD-Rusia trasciende a Schröder y deben poner orden en ese partido. No creo que aguante esto así.


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Abr 2022)

A los buenos días. El canadiense ucraniano que está luchando en Kherson reporta que en Melitopol, los ucranianos estan ya perfectamente integrados con las tropas rusas y colaborando alegremente con ellos. Es cuestion de días que caiga Kiev.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 Abr 2022)

Phoenix Ghost, otro drone kamikaze. Dicen que aguanta hasta 6 horas de vuelo, por menos de una del Switchblade 600, despegue en vertical, permite misiones nocturnas. Han mandado 121









Mystery drone: How the Air Force fast-tracked a new weapon for Ukraine


The “Phoenix Ghost” drones were developed by California-based Aevex Aerospace.




www.politico.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Abr 2022)

Aqui otra ofensiva rusa que salió bien en el sur. Llegaron a las puertas de Mikolaiv e hicieron una buena finta.


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Phoenix Ghost, otro drone kamikaze. Dicen que aguanta hasta 6 horas de vuelo, por menos de una del Switchblade 600, despegue en vertical, permite misiones nocturnas. Han mandado 121
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con estos vuelan el puente de Crimea, ya lo dejaron caer hace un par de días.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Rumores sobre los incendios de ayer, objetivos de posibles sabotajes

ACTUALIZACIÓN: El mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos: la planta química Dmitrievsky, que fue volada hoy, era un proveedor clave de propulsores para el ejército ruso. 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Los saboteadores rusos sabían exactamente qué golpear. Esto es grande.


RUMOR NO CONFIRMADO: El edificio del Instituto de Investigación de Defensa Aeroespacial en Tver, a unas 2,5 horas del Kremlin, aparentemente albergaba algún tipo de sala de control de satélites militares utilizada para la guerra en Ucrania. Los saboteadores rusos sabían exactamente qué golpear.


----------



## Chaplin (22 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> si mongol, los portavoces del grupo local de doa ciudades son dos don nadie co.pletamente desconocidos
> 
> ni siquiera yo conozco el nombre de ningun portavoz de ningun partido de mi ciudad ni de ninguna otra
> 
> ...



Joder necesitas ayuda profesional, no se tu edad pero tienes cero comprensión lectora, los tuyos y noticias donde alaban a Putin te los he puesto dos veces, pedazo de anormal, imagino que por eso eres de VOX. No son dos ciudades, Ceuta es solo una ciudad, no llegas ni a entender eso, subnormal, y uno es el portavoz y el otro es el líder de la organización en Ceuta. No te lo vuelvo a enlazar porque si nos has sido capaz de verlo en dos veces, dudo que por ponerla una tercera lo veas, además dudo de que sepas leer.

Bueno chupapollas de Abascal, por mi se acabo explicarte lo obvio, no te vuelvo a contestar, ves a un logopeda que te enseña a entender lo que lees.
Siento embarrar el hilo, pero es que no puedo con la gente que va de lista y no es capaz ni de entender que Ceuta es una sola ciudad y no dos.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Si ahora reconocen mas de 13000, es probable que la cifra real sea superior

En una publicación de VK ahora eliminada, el medio de comunicación pro-Kremlin Readovka afirma que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia declaró en una "sesión informativa cerrada" que ha perdido 13,414 soldados en Ucrania *más* otros 7,000 que están desaparecidos. 116 marineros muertos a bordo del Moskva, con más de 100 desaparecidos.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Rusia monta un show al estilo del querido líder, con un misil intercontinental y casualmente al dia siguiente, un centro de desarrollo de misiles (Puede que el centro donde se desarrollo ese misil), arde hasta los cimientos. Lo raro es que no tengamos ya a los conspiranoicos diciendo que esto ha sido un aviso de la CIA. Y mira que esta vez podría parecerlo.
> 
> Espero que no tuvieran copias de seguridad. No me gustaria estar en la piel del que tuvo que darle la buena nueva a Boba.



Como guardaran el backup en la nube.....


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si ahora reconocen mas de 13000, es probable que la cifra real sea superior
> 
> En una publicación de VK ahora eliminada, el medio de comunicación pro-Kremlin Readovka afirma que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia declaró en una "sesión informativa cerrada" que ha perdido 13,414 soldados en Ucrania *más* otros 7,000 que están desaparecidos. 116 marineros muertos a bordo del Moskva, con más de 100 desaparecidos.



Tienen 7.000 desaparecidos y otros 10.000 que no saben donde andan.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si ahora reconocen mas de 13000, es probable que la cifra real sea superior
> 
> En una publicación de VK ahora eliminada, el medio de comunicación pro-Kremlin Readovka afirma que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia declaró en una "sesión informativa cerrada" que ha perdido 13,414 soldados en Ucrania *más* otros 7,000 que están desaparecidos. 116 marineros muertos a bordo del Moskva, con más de 100 desaparecidos.



Coño si salen los 21.000 que dicen los ucras. Al final los ukras diciendo la verdad, novedad en una guerra.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tienen 7.000 desaparecidos y otros 10.000 que no saben donde andan.



Que no cobran indemnización, por no estar oficialmente muertos


----------



## César Borgia (22 Abr 2022)

Mas chuches para Ucrania,


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si ahora reconocen mas de 13000, es probable que la cifra real sea superior
> 
> En una publicación de VK ahora eliminada, el medio de comunicación pro-Kremlin Readovka afirma que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia declaró en una "sesión informativa cerrada" que ha perdido 13,414 soldados en Ucrania *más* otros 7,000 que están desaparecidos. 116 marineros muertos a bordo del Moskva, con más de 100 desaparecidos.




Los follaputines van a decir que esto es propaganda de guerra, ahora del Kremlin. En realidad es una jugada de diversión para que se confíen los ucranianos.
Es todo parte del plan.

Opino que sigue siendo una cifra muy corta. Me juego las dos pelotas a que ahí no está ninguno de los mercenarios, ni los de las milicias del Donbass. Que habrán aportado a la negra tierra de Ucrania su generosa porción de abono también. Es posible que tampoco estén los chechenos o los de otras republiquetas como Osetia o Buriatia. 
La cifra que oficialmente anuncian hoy los jefes orcos mañana será todavía más alta. Y cuando empiece a funcionar la artillería pesada occidental el zar enano no va a saber de dónde sacar soldaditos ni cómo equiparlos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Ya he visto exabruptos suyos (de usted) en exceso en varios hilos.



En este hilo las afirmaciones hay que demostrarlas.

Muy sencillo, entramos en el buscador de Burbuja con mensajes de @Billy Ray y donde aparezca la palabra "subnormal"

*Tachan.....nos salen 14 páginas!! A 35 mensajes/página tenemos 490 mensajes con la palabra subnormal escritas por @Billy Ray !!!! *


Y decía "llámele la atención al otro forero, que ha empezado él!!

Hay que ser muy patético para venir a insultar a un foro de internet para desahogarse porque no tiene cojones para levantarle la voz a su jefe.

Por curiosidad he hecho lo mismo con otro "visitante" de este foro, @Erio-Eleuterio y me salen "sólo" 5 páginas, 175 mensaje con la palabra "Subnormal" , mucho más "moderado" este buen amigo de La Rioja


----------



## tucco (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores sobre los incendios de ayer, objetivos de posibles sabotajes
> 
> ACTUALIZACIÓN: El mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos: la planta química Dmitrievsky, que fue volada hoy, era un proveedor clave de propulsores para el ejército ruso. 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Los saboteadores rusos sabían exactamente qué golpear. Esto es grande.
> 
> ...



En el mundo del espionaje se dice: “Una vez es casualidad, dos veces coincidencia, tres es ataque enemigo”.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En este hilo las afirmaciones hay que demostrarlas.
> 
> Muy sencillo, entramos en el buscador de Burbuja con mensajes de @Billy Ray y donde aparezca la palabra "subnormal"
> 
> ...



Váyase usted a cagar.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Que no cobran indemnización, por no estar oficialmente muertos



Los ucranianos dicen tener a 8000 cadáveres en sus morgues sin que los rusos los reclamen o quieran intercambiar


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Mas chuches para Ucrania,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033335





Mi comentario del 14 de abril se ve así avalado por los hechos, gracias por el aporte.



Casino dijo:


> La victoria de mínimos pudo haberse dado cuando occidente no se había comprometido. Ahora la percepción es de las democracias contra Mordor y *hasta Francia acabará enviando material letal. Las elecciones se acercan y el posicionamiento de Marine Le Pen a favor de Putin solo puede resultar en un envío de equipo de guerra francés por parte de su adversario, Macron.* Y cuando le digan a Macron que a qué se debe ese cambio de postura cuando desde el principio era un tibio responderá que rectificar es de sabios.
> Cuando la artillería pesada comience a soltar fuego sobre los orcos vamos a ver el resultado de su entrenamiento, organización, disciplina, moral y motivación. Y recuerden que los camiones para las municiones, e incluso las mismas municiones si hace falta, los va a poner occidente.
> Lo leyó Vd. por primera vez en burbuja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Váyase usted a cagar.



En eso estoy.

Pero para que veas que lo del jefe no era inventado te copio un mensaje tuyo.

Contra esos jefes tóxicos (yo también los he tenido) tienes que levantar la voz y no en este foro de mierda.





__





me suda la polla el puto trabajo. no voy a ser un pelota arrastrado de mierda.


Al menos ahora decís la verdad. El problema de los Podemitas es que no os gusta trabajar. Fin.




www.burbuja.info






"
Mi jefe y toda la cuadrilla hispánica de jefazos no, desfilaron el primer día de feria en cerrado grupo con aires de haber inventado ellos la mitad mas uno de todas las innovaciones expuestas, soltando fanfarronadas y baladronadas a cual mas gorda, con chulería y con sorna, siempre fanfarroneando haber quien la tenía mas gorda. Luego se fueron a la grand plaçe a emborracharse y hacer un poco mas el ridículo, seguramente acabaron todos de putas.
Los que teníamos que mirar las maquinas éramos los esclavos, los siervos, los plebeyos. Que es eso de ensuciarse las manos?, un hidalgo español no puede ensuciarse las manos!, eso es de chusma, de asalariados, por dios...


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Mas BOOUMS calentitos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)

fotos curiosas, y es el indicativo del mal mantenimiento que tienen los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si ahora reconocen mas de 13000, es probable que la cifra real sea superior
> 
> En una publicación de VK ahora eliminada, el medio de comunicación pro-Kremlin Readovka afirma que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia declaró en una "sesión informativa cerrada" que ha perdido 13,414 soldados en Ucrania *más* otros 7,000 que están desaparecidos. 116 marineros muertos a bordo del Moskva, con más de 100 desaparecidos.




Es decir que con la cuenta de la vieja, deben de haber tenido mas de 21K de muertos y aproximadamente unos 50K heridos. Es decir cercano a las 100K bajas en apenas 50 dias ... brutal !!!!


----------



## nebulosa (22 Abr 2022)

de donde han sacado a esos conductores de maquinas de guerra...putin retirate ya que estas haciendo el ridiculo


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Otros que se van

Essity (propietaria de las marcas Zewa, Libresse y Libero) se va #Russia , #Russian informes de prensa. 



*El fabricante de Zewa, Libresse y Libero abandona Rusia*

La empresa sueca Essity anunció su retirada de Rusia debido al “deterioro de las condiciones comerciales”. La empresa fabrica productos para el cuidado personal. En el mercado ruso, está representado por las marcas Zewa, Tork, Libero, Libresse y TENA.

“Las condiciones de Essity para hacer negocios en Rusia han empeorado. Como resultado, los activos de la empresa en Rusia sufrieron un deterioro de aproximadamente SEK 1400 millones (USD 147 millones). Además, se ha comenzado a trabajar en la salida del mercado ruso”, dijo el máximo responsable de la compañía, Magnus Groth, en un comentario al informe del primer trimestre de 2022.









Производитель Zewa, Libresse и Libero уходит из России


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## nebulosa (22 Abr 2022)

si en un dia pierden tropecientos tanques y artilugios varios...rusia se va a la mierda en cero coma.


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> fotos curiosas, y es el indicativo del mal mantenimiento que tienen los rusos



Tecnología ruski avanzada, el ratón forma parte del sistema de IA de gestión de blancos y aviónica.


----------



## Pete Best (22 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Qué vergüenza lo de Iker Jiménez, después de años metiéndonos la propaganda del coronel ahora da espacio al inútil este. Lo siento pero el querer que haya diferentes puntos de vista no me vale como excusa para traer a los más subnormales de las redes sociales.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

El presidente Putin le dice al ministro de Defensa, Shoigu, que no puede soportar los chistes de la 'mesa larga'


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Tecnología ruski avanzada, el ratón forma parte del sistema de IA de gestión de blancos y aviónica.



El perro de Pavlov pero en rata.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Viktor Evtukhov, subdirector del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de #Russia dice que 
@IKEA
está buscando una oportunidad para reabrir sus tiendas en Rusia después de ajustar la logística de suministro para garantizar una gama completa de productos. 







IKEA refuta la afirmación de Viktor Evtukhov, #Russia subjefe del Ministerio de Industria, de que IKEA planea regresar a Rusia.


El 3 de marzo, Inter IKEA e Ingka Group decidieron pausar las operaciones de IKEA en Rusia, y esta decisión aún se mantiene.


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los follaputines van a decir que esto es propaganda de guerra, ahora del Kremlin. En realidad es una jugada de diversión para que se confíen los ucranianos.
> Es todo parte del plan.
> 
> Opino que sigue siendo una cifra muy corta. Me juego las dos pelotas a que ahí no está ninguno de los mercenarios, ni los de las milicias del Donbass. Que habrán aportado a la negra tierra de Ucrania su generosa porción de abono también. Es posible que tampoco estén los chechenos o los de otras republiquetas como Osetia o Buriatia.
> ...



Conociendo la mania rusa por el secretismo, estoy seguro que ni los mandamases de moscu saben las bajas que tienen

Joder, si no sabian ni cuantos tanques tenian operativos, como para llevar la cuenta de efectivos desplegados y bajas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Institute for the Study of War


The Kremlin declared victory in the battle of Mariupol. Russian forces will attempt to starve out remaining Ukrainian defenders in the Azovstal Steel Plant rather than clear it through likely costly assaults. Russian President Vladimir Putin and Defense




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No seré yo el que vote a este individuo, pero me parece muy honrosa su postura desde el principio y que se moje en primera persona viendo el horror.



Lo hace por su imagen. Le queda poco y se está construyendo un perfil de gran líder internacional. Al principio iba a mandar cascos y mascarillas el muy bastardo.

No hay nada que este repugnante personaje haga por altruísmo o principios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Biden está claramente emocionalmente vinculado al éxito de ucrania en esta invasión
Amenazar en hora punta en el chiringuito de jugones de mordor con nukear nueva york, que al fin y al cabo es la 1º potencia militar del mundo, igual tampoco es demasiada buena idea.


----------



## geral (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Viktor Evtukhov, subdirector del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de #Russia dice que
> @IKEA
> está buscando una oportunidad para reabrir sus tiendas en Rusia después de ajustar la logística de suministro para garantizar una gama completa de productos.
> 
> ...



Es que la trola se ve a quilómetros. Suecia está siendo amenazada por Rusia.

Que Ikea reabra tiendas en Rusia es su muerte comercial y empresarial.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

¿Se sacará la chorra Tito Puti sacando los Tochka-U en el desfile del día 9?  Podría ser la mayor MEADA en la cara a los putincels del foro en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Tales. (22 Abr 2022)

Después del pico de euforia maníaca de la nueva jran ofensiva rusa, los palanganeros del kremlin vuelven a estar de bajona y empiezan las discusiones bizantinas de por qué el gran ejército ruso no aplasta a los ucros y a sus decadentes aliados occidentales:



> Puedo equivocarme como todos, pero creo que Putin está utilizando la invasión (operación especial para que ninguno de los amigos del hilo se enfade conmigo) _en clave política_, y eso conduce a una lentitud desesperante. Todos nos preguntamos por qué no destruye de una vez toda la infraestructura civil, puentes, comunicaciones de todo tipo, etc. Pues yo creo que Putin no lo hace porque se preocupa mucho de su imagen. Y ahí creo que se equivoca, para buena parte de Occidente será siempre un asesino, haga lo que haga. Yo ciertamente sería mucho más brutal que Putin





> Pese al desastre que veo, aún así, no considero posible, bajo ningún concepto que Rusia pierda Crimea. Así que sigue en pie la apuesta, y esa creo que la gano. Aunque le confieso que a cada momento estoy menos seguro de nada. Pagaría por saber quienes son los responsables de esta blandura suicida de Rusia. Blandura inasequible al sufrimiento y la muerte de sus propios hombres. Antes eso era considerado la peor de las traiciones, ser blando cuando muere tu gente es suicida, y solo lo hacen los cobardes extremos y los traidores también extremos.



La posibilidad de que el ejército ruso sea basura corrupta hasta el tuétano no entra en sus cálculos así que la mayoría optan por hablar de traidores y de dirigentes blanditos que no quieren masacrar a la población civil como harían ellos (y sin duda la horda ha demostrado su respeto a la vida humana en Bucha o Mariupol)


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Qué vergüenza lo de Iker Jiménez, después de años metiéndonos la propaganda del coronel ahora da espacio al inútil este. Lo siento pero el querer que haya diferentes puntos de vista no me vale como excusa para traer a los más subnormales de las redes sociales.



Se puede ser gitano y comunista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Después del pico de euforia maníaca de la nueva jran ofensiva rusa, los palanganeros del kremlin vuelven a estar de bajona y empiezan las discusiones bizantinas de por qué el gran ejército ruso no aplasta a los ucros y a sus decadentes aliados occidentales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya estan en la fase de negociacion/depresion, ya falta poco para la aceptacion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El presidente Putin le dice al ministro de Defensa, Shoigu, que no puede soportar los chistes de la 'mesa larga'



Putin se ha convertido en un meme.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> fotos curiosas, y es el indicativo del mal mantenimiento que tienen los rusos



drones, javelins y hasta ratones... la tecnología ucra es asombrosa


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



En el fondo EEUU y la OTAN han de estar agradecidos a los rusos de ser los mejores beta testers para sus nuevos juguetitos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

He recopilado en el siguiente hilo las aventuras de nuestra Abuela, para el que le interese:






La historia de la ABUELA contada en imágenes [HEROINA de la Guerra de Ucrania] ACTUALIZACION!! YA ES OFICIAL: ABUELA ENCONTRADA


El suceso en cuestión registrado en video tuvo lugar en el Donbass, cuando una anciana salió con una bandera de la Unión Soviética al encuentro de personas en uniforme militar, creyendo que quienes habían llegado eran militares rusos. Sin embargo, resultaron ser militares ucranianos quienes...




www.burbuja.info











Un saludo camaradas

y recuerden, no apoyen a Putin, usen la bicicleta o el transporte público. Gracias.


----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



La verdad es que es aterrador saber que existe un bicho que puede estar 6 horas buscándote para volarte en pedazos. Un bicho que no se cansa, no se despista, no comete errores, no come, no bebe. No tiene miedo, no tiene piedad. Terrorífico.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Scholz en su papel, Alemania y su dependencia del gas ruso

El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz dice que el país no puede entregar armas pesadas a Ucrania porque existe una amenaza de agresión rusa contra la OTAN


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (22 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Joder necesitas ayuda profesional, no se tu edad pero tienes cero comprensión lectora, los tuyos y noticias donde alaban a Putin te los he puesto dos veces, pedazo de anormal, imagino que por eso eres de VOX. No son dos ciudades, Ceuta es solo una ciudad, no llegas ni a entender eso, subnormal, y uno es el portavoz y el otro es el líder de la organización en Ceuta. No te lo vuelvo a enlazar porque si nos has sido capaz de verlo en dos veces, dudo que por ponerla una tercera lo veas, además dudo de que sepas leer.
> 
> Bueno chupapollas de Abascal, por mi se acabo explicarte lo obvio, no te vuelvo a contestar, ves a un logopeda que te enseña a entender lo que lees.
> Siento embarrar el hilo, pero es que no puedo con la gente que va de lista y no es capaz ni de entender que Ceuta es una sola ciudad y no dos.




vamos que el apoyo de vox a putin es una invencion tuya/ferreras, ok


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Claro Occidente es el imperio de la mentira, y Rusia, China, Siria, Irán, Corea del Norte, Republica Centroafricana,…, son el imperio del pueblo y la democracia


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Claro Occidente es el imperio de la mentira, y Rusia, China, Siria, Irán, Corea del Norte, Republica Centroafricana,…, son el imperio del pueblo y la democracia



Te contesto sobre Corea del Norte que es lo que mas conozco, por eso de aprender algo.


No existe ninguna dictadura absolutista hereditaria. Cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimiento del régimen norcoreano lo sabe.

El máximo órgano de decisión en la RPD de Corea es la Asamblea Popular Suprema. Que es lo que aquí nuestro parlamento. La APS es la representación del poder popular compuesto por diputados elegidos en sufragio universal. También existe a todos los niveles un sistema asambleario y de comités populares. Ya por este simple motivo su sistema es inmensamente más democrático que cualquiera de las mal llamadas democracias capitalistas.

Además, los trabajadores son los propietarios de los medios de producción y por tanto participan en la toma de decisiones de la empresa.

La dictadura la tenéis delante de vuestras propias narices y la mayoría no sois conscientes ni de ello. Votar cada 4 años por uno u otro partido como mucho sirve de efecto placebo pero eso dista mucho de ser una democracia. Siempre gobiernan los mismos. El poder político supeditado a los intereses del poder financiero. De ahí que se le llame la dictadura del capital.

Votando en esta democracia nada se conseguirá. Sólo cambios superficiales. Gobernando un partido o gobernando otro podrás conseguir que la edad de jubilación se adelante o se retrase un par de años, podrás conseguir que las leyes del aborto sean de un modo o de otro, podrás conseguir que unos nos dejen conducir a 120 km/h y otros a 130km/h. Pero lo que no vas a conseguir es un cambio de sistema ni una modificacion significativa de las normas de juego pues estas cosas no se cuestionan, ni las cuestionan los partidos ni las cuestionan sus medios de comunicación.

No se cuestionarán las guerras intercapitalistas por la conquista de los recursos y mercados, la existencia de un tercer mundo al que expoliar para que el primer mundo sea lo que es hoy, la propiedad privada sobre los medios de producción, y tantas otras cosas.

*Los partidos políticos jamás van a cuestionarse es el mismo sistema de explotación capitalista *que genera a diario hambruna mundial, masacres militares por la conquista de mercados, ajustes salvajes y desempleo para regular y mantener en pie la rentabilidad capitalista y la concentración de riqueza en pocas manos.

Los partidos políticos no son más que organizaciones subvencionadas por la banca internacional, las grandes empresas y multinacionales, el poder del dinero se sitúa por encima de la propia política determinándola, es así como utilizan a los políticos como títeres que representan sus intereses, poniéndolos a su servicio y llevando a cabo decisiones antipopulares que únicamente benefician a esas oligarquías económicas que amparan el statu quo.

Es de esta forma como el poder económico de las oligarquías financieras instrumentaliza la causa pública y los mecanismos políticos para favorecer sus conveniencias, los partidos ya carecen de ideas y de cualquier sentido de Estado, todo se limita a una mera verborrea en la que sólo existe un cruce de acusaciones, vulgaridades e insultos gratuitos, es un verdadero teatro en el que se hace creer al electorado que existen diferencias entre esos grupos mayoritarios que están financiados por los mismos poderes económicos; *las únicas diferencias son coyunturales,* y estas sólo se limitan al ámbito del saqueo de los bienes públicos y a la disputa por puestos dentro del Estado. 


La estructura *gerencial* (los políticos) es confundida con los *patrones* (el poder empresarial que controla el Estado capitalista y todo el sistema económico productivo).

Los que toman las decisiones estratégicas (a través de los políticos) son los *factores del poder económico* que hacen lobby de presión e influencia sobre el gobierno y los parlamentos.

Esta estrategia (de presentar al gerente como si fuera el patrón) está orientada a *hacer desaparecer la estructura del poder real* que controla los hilos del Estado por encima de los gobiernos y los sistemas parlamentarios y jurídicos.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Te contesto sobre Corea del Norte que es lo que mas conozco, por eso de aprender algo.
> 
> 
> No existe ninguna dictadura absolutista hereditaria. Cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimiento del régimen norcoreano lo sabe.
> ...



Entonces que en la monarquia comunista el poder pase de padres a hijos es pura casualidad juche.

Por cierto en dos minutos desde que escribí yo no te da tiempo a soltar esa parrafada. Copia y pega de campeonato troll. Te pasan los textos o los elaboras tú en horas extras?


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En el fondo EEUU y la OTAN han de estar agradecidos a los rusos de ser los mejores beta testers para sus nuevos juguetitos.



Pues yo no estoy muy de acuerdo

Esto es como cuando Clemente preparaba los mundiales jugando amistosos contra las islas feroe o el equipo de solteros del sultanato de brunei. te echabas unas risas y tal y en el palmares contaba como victorias en partido oficial pero luego en la fase de verdad venian equipos poderosisimos como nigeria y te pintaba la cara


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Entonces que en la monarquia comunista el poder pase de padres a hijos es pura casualidad juche.
> 
> Por cierto en dos minutos desde que escribí yo no te da tiempo a soltar esa parrafada. Copia y pega de campeonato troll. Te pasan los textos o los elaboras tú en horas extras?



Estan redactados de anteriores veces. Como comprenderás para contestarle a un cabeza de chorlito yanki-otan víctima del descerebramiento mediático NO voy a volver a escribir lo que ya está hecho.

Amplio información.

Taluec.

El poder reside directamente en el pueblo, como Estado Socialista que es. Lo primero que hay que apuntar, es que cada 5 años, de manera soberana, libre y universal, se celebran elecciones democráticas donde los norcoreanos y norcoranas, proponen y son propuestos, votan y son votados, para ocupar los escaños de la Asamblea Popular Suprema, APS (Parlamento de 687 diputados). El único requisito para votar y ser votado, es ser ciudadano del país y ser mayor de 17 años. 

El poder político y legislativo, reside en la Asamblea Popular Suprema (APS) y en el Presidium de ésta. El Presidium, es un órgano superior elegido por la APS de manera democrática y cuenta con varios miembros. Uno de sus miembros, Kim Yong-nam, es el Presidente del Presidium, que se convierte de facto en el Jefe del Estado (como otros Jefes de Estado, Kim Yong-nam, se encarga de representar al país en las cumbres internacionales, recibir a mandatarios extranjeros y recibir credenciales de los embajadores acreditados ante la RPDC). La APS es quien elige al Gabinete Ejecutivo (consejo de ministros), que está encabezado por el Premier (Primer Ministro), que actualmente es Pak Pong-ju y que es el Jefe del Gobierno Coreano.







(En la imagen el Jefe de Estado de Corea del Norte Kim Yong-nam junto con Vladimir Putin. Kim Yong-nam no tiene relación familiar con Kim Jong Un)

El papel político que desempeña Kim Jong-un, se reduce a ser miembro de la APS y Secretario General de su partido, el Partido de los Trabajadores de Corea.

El poder judicial, es el conjunto de jueces, fiscales y abogados de la República y su máximo organo es la Corte Suprema. Cada persona que comete un delito, recogido en el código penal, es juzgada justamente y con todas las garantías. Existen tribunales civiles y militares y sus máximos órganos, son elegidos democraticamente.

El poder militar, reside principalmente en la Comisión de Defensa Nacional, cuyo presidente se convierte automáticamente en Comandante Supremo del Ejército Popular de Corea. Actualmente, Kim Jong-un es quien ostenta el cargo de Presidente, cargo que es designado mediante votación por la APS. Además es el marco de la defensa del país, tambien destacan los cargos de Ministro de Defensa (Kim Yong-chun) y Jefe del Estado Mayor del EPC (Hyong Yong-chol)

Sirva además de nota aclaratoria para los que creen que Kim Jong-un ostenta todo el poder, que Kim Jong-un, no puede declarar la guerra a otro país, no puede legislar y no puede juzgar a nadie.



Los delegados a la Asamblea Popular Suprema se eligen de forma voluntaria y democrática a través de las circunscripciones electorales de cada distrito. Se elige un representante por cada distrito del país, que sumarian en total seiscientos ochenta y siete.

Por cada distrito se presentan varios candidatos. Uno por cada partido político más los candidatos independientes. El que obtiene más votos pasará a ser diputado de la Asamblea Popular Suprema.

Kim Jong Un solamente se presenta en uno de esos distritos, junto con el resto de candidatos del mismo distrito. Es un distrito especial compuesto al 100% por militares. Por tanto, a Kim Jong Un sólo se le puede votar si formas parte de ese distrito. En el resto de distritos y aunque quisieses estarías imposibilitado para votar a Kim Jong Un, como mucho puedes votar por el candidato que haya de su mismo partido pero en ningun caso a él.

La Asamblea Popular Suprema tiene la capacidad de elegir al líder supremo del país, el que será también el presidente de la comisión nacional de defensa, que es la comisión nacional que garantiza -en este caso- la defensa de la nación. Y básicamente serán los que van a aprobar por mayoría, todas las leyes que van a regir el destino de Corea del Norte.

A Kim Jong Un lo de ser "Líder" del país no le concede más poderes que los siguientes:


Cita:


 _*¿Cuáles son las labores y obligaciones del líder supremo?*
Capítulo VI. Sección 2. Artículo 103

Guiar los Asuntos Generales del estado.
Guiar directamente el trabajo de la Comisión Nacional de Defensa.
Elegir o cesar cuadros importantes del sector de defensa nacional.
Ratificar o derogar tratados firmados con otros países.
Ejercer el derecho de conceder indultos especiales.
Declarar los estados de emergencia y de guerra en el país, y expedir órdenes para la movilización.
_ 
Y ojo no confundir el punto uno. Los asuntos generales del Estado los decide su parlamento, la Asamblea Popular Suprema, lo suyo es un cargo simbólico, como "guía" del país, del pueblo.

Ocurre lo mismo en Irán, donde tienen un presidente: Hasan Rouhani (antes Ahmadineyah). Y un líder espiritual y religioso: el ayatolá Seyyed Alí Hoseiní Jamene*.*

En Corea del Norte el presidente de la nación y Jefe de Estado es Kim Yong-nam (sin relación familiar con Kim Jong Un). Mientras que la Asamblea Popular Suprema posee todo el poder político y legislativo. El judicial correría a cargo de los jueces, fiscales, abogados y en la Corte Suprema.


*Funciones de la Asamblea Popular Suprema*

Capítulo VI. Sección 1. Artículo 91. La APS tendrá autoridad para:

_Enmendar y suplir la Constitución._
_Promulgar o enmendar y modificar leyes sectoriales._
_Aprobar proyectos de ley sectoriales adoptados por el Presidium de la APS durante su descanso parlamentario._
_Establecer los principios básicos de las políticas de interior y de exterior del estado._
_Elegir o cesar al presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Defensa (CND)._
_Elegir o cesar al presidente del Presidium de la APS._
_Elegir o cesar al vice presidente y miembros de la CND bajo recomendación del presidente de CND._
_Elegir o cesar al vice presidente, vicepresidente honorario, secretario y miembros del Presidium._
_Elegir o cesar al Primer Ministro._
_Designar a los vice primer ministros, presidentes de los comités, ministros, y otros miembros del gabinete._
_Designar o destituir al Fiscal General de la Oficina de Fiscalía General._
_Elegir o cesar al Presidente del Tribunal Central. _
_Elegir o cesar al presidente, vice presidente, y miembros de los comités sectoriales de la APS._
_Deliberar y aprobar el plan del estado para el desarrollo de la economía popular y comprobar el estado de su implementación. _
_Deliberar y aprobar el presupuesto del estado y comprobar el estado de su ejecución._
_Recibir informes sobre el estado del trabajo del Gabinete y de los organismos centrales y establecer medidas si es necesario._
_Decidir sobre la ratificación o derogación de tratados presentados a la APS._
Fijaros en el punto número 5. La APS posee el poder de designar al presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Defensa y por lo tanto también poseen el poder de revocar ese título. Título que actualmente ostenta Kim Jong Un.


*Funciones del Presidium*

El Presidium de la Asamblea es el más elevado órgano de poder de Corea del Norte. Durante los periodos en los que la asamblea no está reunida recae sobre él todo el ejercicio del poder legislativo. Esto, en la práctica, abarca prácticamente todo el año. Kim Yong-nam es el actual presidente del Presidium.

El Presidium consta de un Presidente, los Vice-Presidentes, secretarios y otros miembros. Las funciones del Presidium son:

Fijar las sesiones de la Asamblea Suprema Popular.
Examinar y aprobar nuevas legislaciones estatales cuando la Asamblea no está reunida.
Interpretar la Constitución del país.
Formar o disolver los ministerios del gobierno.
Supervisar las leyes de los órganos del estado.
Organizar las elecciones a la Asamblea.
Ratificar los tratados con otros países.
Nombrar, trasladar o cesar de su puesto a los jueces o funcionarios cuando la Asamblea no está reunida.
Otorgar perdones especiales o anmistías.
¿Y qué méritos ha hecho Kim Jong Un para ser el Líder de Corea del Norte?

*Juche es un sistema meritocrático* mediante el cual todos deben realizar aquellos trabajos para los cuales posean una aptitud natural – exactamente como en la República platónica. Como se mencionó anteriormente, Juche ve la historia como una sucesión de acontecimientos basados en ideas creadas por los líderes. El líder es visto como una persona que ha nacido para gobernar.

La transmisión del mando de padre a hijo, coherente con este Estado fundado en una visión familiar (literal y simbólicamente), *se justifica en el caso de la RPDC no en un derecho adquirido por sangre, como en las monarquías tradicionales sino que en dar continuidad al trabajo del líder.* Dada la importancia del “líder” en la ideología norcoreana, centro gravitante de la actividad revolucionaria del Partido y del Estado, el tema de la sucesión es de suma importancia: Kim Jong Il se convirtió en el líder porque *“estuvo junto al líder desde la infancia y adquirió así su método de liderazgo”*. De ahí que el término “dinastía” sea un tanto inexacto, aunque evidentemente el sistema de transmisión de mando en la familia asuma ese carácter, porque no basta con “ser hijo de”, sino que se debe demostrar con méritos y aportes propios que se ha adquirido la estirpe del líder.

_En Corea del Norte tiene mucha importancia el papel del “Líder”, pero no como dictador todopoderoso, sino como “padre”, como símbolo de unidad y permanencia del poder popular._​


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

En realidad, *el culto a la personalidad, como fenómeno político, debe ser analizado comprendiendo las fuerzas sociales que lo alimentan –en el caso coreano no puede entenderse si se ignora la historia de resistencia anti-colonial a los japoneses de la cual emana originalmente la reverencia por Kim Il Sung,* debido a su participación destacada  en las unidades guerrilleras que en Manchuria enfrentaron duramente al Imperio Japonés, con enormes dosis de heroísmo. Tampoco éste puede comprenderse sin considerar las múltiples influencias ideológicas del régimen, el cual no es un mero régimen marxista leninista, como lo pretenden ciertos críticos: el propio Kim Jong Il afirmó que tanto la idea de Juche así como la ideología de Kim Il Sung (el kimilsungismo), que están en la base misma del sistema coreano, no pueden ser “explicados según el marco del marxismo-leninismo” pese a derivarse en parte de ella. Ni tampoco puede explicarse “la idea de Juche según el marco de la dialéctica materialista”[24] –de hecho, *el kimilsungismo y la idea Juche se basan en un humanismo antropocéntrico y un voluntarismo extremos. El régimen incorporó de manera incluyente y eficaz (desde el punto de vista de su estabilidad), el legado teológico de movimientos como el chendoísmo, el confucianismo y el cristianismo (Kim Il Sung mismo era de familia cristiana), el nacionalismo (propio de la resistencia anti-colonial,* *de la guerra contra el imperialismo y de la post-guerra marcada por la división de la península)*, así como elementos socialistas, principalmente en su variante estalinista, pero también se encuentran influencias incluso de pensadores como el anarquista Shin Chae Ho (fundamentalmente en su concepción histórica y nacional[25]) y la influencia práctica de un colectivismo indígena de carácter pragmático que se inició con ocupaciones de tierra y fábricas durante la caída del Imperio Japonés en 1945[26]. En realidad, *la RPDC fue el régimen que llevó la premisa del “socialismo con características nacionales” más lejos que ningún otro,* lo cual se reforzó cuando en los ‘60 se establece la ideología Juche la cual, como hemos visto, marca un progresivo abandono del marxismo leninismo como ideología para justificar el ejercicio del poder.

*La resonancia de elementos de la cultura tradicional coreana, fuertemente confucianista, con un marcado énfasis por la autoridad y la familia, explican en gran medida el carácter familiar asumido por el Estado *(no solamente por el liderazgo de los Kim, sino en el discurso que caracteriza la relación Estado-sociedad civil), así como el peso que se da al “líder” en la dirección del conjunto de la sociedad. Hay quienes incluso que argumentan que la importancia de la relación madre-hijo en la cultura tradicional coreana se expresa en que, aunque el líder tiende a ser referido en términos masculinos, el Estado y el Partido tienden a ser referidos con metáforas femeninas. Incluso el fundador de la RPDC, Kim Il Sung, era ocasionalmente llamado ŏbŏi, término que se refiere indistintamente a madre y padre. La influencia de la cultura tradicional en la estructura política del Estado también se refleja en el título con el que se denominó a Kim Il Sung por más de dos décadas, suryŏng (traducido frecuentemente como “Supremo Líder”), un término de profundas raíces en la historia coreana cuyos orígenes se encuentran en el reino de Koguryŏ desde antes de nuestra era.

El culto a la personalidad entonces no aparece como un dato curioso de un país anómalo y difícil de entender, sino como un rasgo compartido con otros países asiáticos, con profundas raíces en la cultura coreana y que se refuerza mediante la existencia de una situación de amenaza y tensión constante muy real, no basada en una paranoia, sino en la presencia de miles de tropas surcoreanas y norteamericanas apostadas en la frontera, que ha alimentado un estado de excepción permanente como modo de vida en Corea del Norte_._


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación es una excusa , la realidad son recursos estratégicos como yacimientos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro
atentos a Moldavia


El ejército ruso por primera vez dice que apunta a controlar todo el sur de Ucrania. Olvídese de la "desnazificación", ahora se trata oficialmente de unir Transnistria con Rusia y negarle a Ucrania el acceso al mar.



*El ejército de la Federación Rusa anunció planes para proporcionar un corredor terrestre a Crimea y acceso a Transnistria.*

Durante la segunda fase de la operación especial que comenzó esta semana, el ejército ruso planea establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania, para proporcionar un corredor terrestre a Crimea, Rustam Minnekaev, comandante en funciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Centrales Distrito, dijo.

"Desde el comienzo de la segunda fase de la operación especial, que ya comenzó hace solo dos días, una de las tareas del ejército ruso es establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania. Esto proporcionará un corredor terrestre a la Crimea, así como influir en los objetos vitales de la economía ucraniana", dijo Minnekaev en la reunión anual de la Unión de Industrias de Defensa de la Región de Sverdlovsk el viernes.

El control del ejército ruso sobre el sur de Ucrania también brindará la oportunidad de obtener acceso a Transnistria, dijo el comando del Distrito Militar Central.

"El control sobre el sur de Ucrania es otra salida a Transnistria, donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa", dijo Minnekaev.



https://www.interfax.ru/world/837353




El ejército ruso acaba de declarar que uno de sus objetivos en la nueva fase de la guerra es tomar todas las regiones costeras de Ucrania y crear un puente terrestre a Transnistria (de jure parte de Moldavia). También afirman que los rusohablantes son perseguidos en Transnistria. Moldavia siguiente?


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Estan redactados de anteriores veces. Como comprenderás para contestarle a un cabeza de chorlito yanki-otan víctima del descerebramiento mediático NO voy a volver a escribir lo que ya está hecho.
> 
> Amplio información.
> 
> ...



No te molestes, te lo digo por tu bien laboral, se nota demasiado que eres un troll y eso puede ir en contra de tu carrera profesional.


----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Después del pico de euforia maníaca de la nueva jran ofensiva rusa, los palanganeros del kremlin vuelven a estar de bajona y empiezan las discusiones bizantinas de por qué el gran ejército ruso no aplasta a los ucros y a sus decadentes aliados occidentales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quienes son esos a quien citas? Da mucha vergüenza ajena leerles, pero son un ejemplo perfecto de lo que es un tarado infantilizado.

Son comentarios de niños de 10 años. "Pues mi padre tiene un coche más grande que el tuyo". "Pues mi Putin puede destruir todas tus ciudades". Leer esto en gente de, qué tendrán? 30? 40? 50 incluso? da muchísima vergüenza ajena.

Estos retrasados mentales comparan una invasión ilegal contra un país que no ha agredido a Rusia, en pleno 2022, con los bombardeos de la WW2 contra Alemania o Japón, dos agresores que le declararon la guerra a medio mundo y mataron a millones de personas.

Bombardeos que buscaban que esos paises se volvieran a sus fronteras y que se rindieran de forma incondicional. Estos tarados mentales infantilizados pretenden que se haga lo mismo para ROBARLE a un país soberano parte de su territorio. 

Aparte de que Rusia no tiene capacidad operativa para llevar a cabo ese tipo de acciones en un país del tamaño de Ucrania.

Lo dicho, una panda de auténticos tarados. Supongo que en la vida real esta gente tiene una vida social muy pobre o probablemente inexistente.


----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> fotos curiosas, y es el indicativo del mal mantenimiento que tienen los rusos



Me ha dejado muy mal cuerpo ver a ese pobre ratoncito muerto. Si no vais a poner a orcos ruskis despedazados poned spoiler joder


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

olaf dice cosas que podría decirlas el mismo labrov, mas preocupados por la seguridad de mordor antes que de otra cosa, igual que stultenberg otro que pertenece al palanganato.



paconan dijo:


> Scholz en su papel, Alemania y su dependencia del gas ruso
> 
> El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz dice que el país no puede entregar armas pesadas a Ucrania porque existe una amenaza de agresión rusa contra la OTAN



Necesitarian vaciar las mazmorras de barad dur para ello, si no reclutan a todo orco, estan condenados a mascar polvo. Si el khan se planta con 2 millones de orcos + olaf y stultenberg diciendo porfavor-porfavor, podria plantearselo. Incluso podrian ir a por Finlandia. Shoigu que debe ser el delfin de putin, va de mongol de corazon, si asume el mando puede ponerse to loco estepario.



paconan dijo:


> La desnazificación es una excusa , la realidad son recursos estratégicos como yacimientos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro
> atentos a Moldavia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La desnazificación es una excusa , la realidad son recursos estratégicos como yacimientos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro
> atentos a Moldavia
> 
> 
> ...



Ya me dirás cómo...


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La desnazificación es una excusa , la realidad son recursos estratégicos como yacimientos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro
> atentos a Moldavia
> 
> 
> ...



Que esa es su intencion no lo niego, a la vista esta, un estilo Croacia a Bosnia y Herzegovina

Y puede ser que a base de meter gente y material acaben conquistando una franja de terreno en la costa

Lo que no tengo muy claro es como van a defenderla, porque los ucras van a estar tocando los cojones todos los dias, lo primero que yo haria seria destruir el puentecito ese que une rusia con Crimea, y despues liarme a tiros de RPG a todo camion que pase por la autopista de la costa. A menos que los rusos pongan un batallon a protegerla (y si lo hacen mejor que mejor, mas tiro al ruso). Convertirla en la carretera de la muerte y que de ahi no salga nada


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Me ha dejado muy mal cuerpo ver a ese pobre ratoncito muerto. Si no vais a poner a orcos ruskis despedazados poned spoiler joder



Ese ratón es un héroe. Con lo que le gustan a los roedores los cables, probablemente ese Kamov tuviera alguna avería debido a "sabotajes" externos.


----------



## ghawar (22 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ese ratón es un héroe. Con lo que le gustan a los roedores los cables, probablemente ese Kamov tuviera alguna avería debido a "sabotajes" externos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Ojo, en una clarísima guerra de anexión territorial con el combo pack del exterminio de ucranianos; imperialismo decimonónico puro y duro. Es como si mañana USA invade México y deja ciudades echas mierda mientras rellena fosas comunes, tanga lavadoras y lleva follacabras a violar chamacos. Pero como es Rusia quien hace exactamente eso en ucrania, pues es como el meme de los soyboy haciendo unboxing. Al orco y demonio se le consiente todo y tiene un nutrido palanganato azuzando crimenes contra la humanidad y dandose zankitos, mientras se rien de todo el mundo ejque estan luchando contra el nwo.

En fin, la mente del orco no es capaz de entender por ejemplo que españa y portugal puedan cohexistir pacificamente sin hacerse guarradas de ningun tipo en la misma peninsula iberica.. Tu derrepende sustituyes a la poblacion española por orcos, y ya estan bien jodidos los portugeses, empiezamos con un guerrilla separatista en el bajo miño y asi sabotajes a full, luego invasion orca e ya. no queda lavadora en portugal y aqui escenas postapocalipticas gopnik



keylargof dijo:


> Quienes son esos a quien citas? Da mucha vergüenza ajena leerles, pero son un ejemplo perfecto de lo que es un tarado infantilizado.
> 
> Son comentarios de niños de 10 años. "Pues mi padre tiene un coche más grande que el tuyo". "Pues mi Putin puede destruir todas tus ciudades". Leer esto en gente de, qué tendrán? 30? 40? 50 incluso? da muchísima vergüenza ajena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Eso supone tomar Odessa, no?

Creo que esa pieza se le va a atragantar al osezno.


Agencia rusas TASS

"OBJETIVO DE RUSUA:

*"Establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania, esto permitirá crear un corredor terrestre a Crimea y otra salida a Transnistria, dijo el general de división Rustam Minnekaev, comandante adjunto del Distrito Militar Central"*

Desde el comienzo de la segunda fase de la operación especial, ya comenzó, literalmente hace dos días, una de las tareas del ejército ruso es establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania", dijo.

El control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF sobre el Donbass permitirá crear un corredor terrestre hacia Crimea, enfatizó Minnekaev.

"Esto (control sobre el Donbass - nota TASS) proporcionará un corredor terrestre a Crimea, así como influirá en las instalaciones vitales de las [fuerzas militares] ucranianas, puertos del Mar Negro a través de los cuales se entregan productos agrícolas y metalúrgicos a [otros] países", - dijo el comandante adjunto.


El control sobre el sur de Ucrania es otra salida a Transnistria, donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa. Aparentemente, ahora estamos en guerra con todo el mundo, como lo fue en la Gran Guerra Patria, todos de Europa, todo el mundo estaba contra nosotros. Y ahora lo mismo, nunca les gustó Rusia”, agregó.
Minnekaev enfatizó que la superioridad técnica del ejército ruso sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en tierra, mar y espacio aéreo es obvia.
"Al atacar, las fuerzas armadas rusas no sufren ninguna pérdida. Esto es lo que más mata la moral del personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La superioridad técnica del ejército ruso en tierra, mar y aire se ha hecho evidente. " él dijo.
Minnekaev agregó que la operación especial debe ser "llevada con éxito a su conclusión lógica". Dijo que todas las tareas establecidas se completarán.
“Nosotros no comenzamos esta guerra, pero la terminaremos”, dijo Minnekaev.
_Siga nuestras noticias en Telegram , VKontakte y Odnoklassniki ._


Última hora EL PAÍS


*Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania
Un alto mando militar afirma que Moscú planea establecer un corredor hasta la región separatista prorrusa de Transnistria, en Moldavia*


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que es aterrador saber que existe un bicho que puede estar 6 horas buscándote para volarte en pedazos. Un bicho que no se cansa, no se despista, no comete errores, no come, no bebe. No tiene miedo, no tiene piedad. Terrorífico.



Y te busca de dia o de noche. Ser conductor de camion de transporte de municiones en el ejercito ruso va a ser un trabajo muy estresante.


----------



## pep007 (22 Abr 2022)

Pero esto que es? Una carrera de relevos?
No voy a soportar 24 h de battleJoe...!!!

Ale, a la saca directo, sin pasar por casilla de salida!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Abr 2022)

Impresionante...


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Que Zelenski no quiere T72, quiere Leopards.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (22 Abr 2022)

En Ucrania se acumulan los cadáveres de más de 7000 soldados rusos (y esto no es más que el comienzo si esto sigue así de aquí al verano hay 50K rusos muertos) y los rusos se niegan a repatriarlos:


*Más de 7.000 soldados rusos muertos se acumulan en morgues de Ucrania y el Kremlin se niega a repatriarlos.*

Más de 7.000 soldados rusos muertos se acumulan en morgues de Ucrania y el Kremlin se niega a repatriarlos


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Te contesto sobre Corea del Norte que es lo que mas conozco, por eso de aprender algo.
> 
> El máximo órgano de decisión en la RPD de Corea es la Asamblea Popular Suprema. Que es lo que aquí nuestro parlamento. La APS es la representación del poder popular compuesto por diputados elegidos en sufragio universal. También existe a todos los niveles un sistema asambleario y de comités populares. Ya por este simple motivo su sistema es inmensamente más democrático que cualquiera de las mal llamadas democracias capitalistas.



Algo de razón tendrás cuando los norcoreanos no pueden salir del país. Libertad de la buena, como con el muro de Berlín.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Algo de razón tendrás cuando los norcoreanos no pueden salir del país. Libertad de la buena, como con el muro de Berlín.



Chorradas.

Lo tienes contestado en este hilo:






Os desvelo el funcionamiento del sector INMOBILIARIO en COREA del NORTE


La vivienda está garantizada por el Estado para todo el mundo y es totalmente gratuita. No existe la figura del vagabundo o el “sin techo”. No hay chabolas ni barrios marginales ni nadie viviendo debajo de un puente como si existe en los países capitalistas. Con la mayoría de edad o al...




www.burbuja.info





post nº 56

taluec


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En realidad, *el culto a la personalidad, como fenómeno político, debe ser analizado comprendiendo las fuerzas sociales que lo alimentan –en el caso coreano no puede entenderse si se ignora la historia de resistencia anti-colonial a los japoneses de la cual emana originalmente la reverencia por Kim Il Sung,* debido a su participación destacada en las unidades guerrilleras que en Manchuria enfrentaron duramente al Imperio Japonés, con enormes dosis de heroísmo. Tampoco éste puede comprenderse sin considerar las múltiples influencias ideológicas del régimen, el cual no es un mero régimen marxista leninista, como lo pretenden ciertos críticos: el propio Kim Jong Il afirmó que tanto la idea de Juche así como la ideología de Kim Il Sung (el kimilsungismo), que están en la base misma del sistema coreano, no pueden ser “explicados según el marco del marxismo-leninismo” pese a derivarse en parte de ella. Ni tampoco puede explicarse “la idea de Juche según el marco de la dialéctica materialista”[24] –de hecho, *el kimilsungismo y la idea Juche se basan en un humanismo antropocéntrico y un voluntarismo extremos. El régimen incorporó de manera incluyente y eficaz (desde el punto de vista de su estabilidad), el legado teológico de movimientos como el chendoísmo, el confucianismo y el cristianismo (Kim Il Sung mismo era de familia cristiana), el nacionalismo (propio de la resistencia anti-colonial,* *de la guerra contra el imperialismo y de la post-guerra marcada por la división de la península)*, así como elementos socialistas, principalmente en su variante estalinista, pero también se encuentran influencias incluso de pensadores como el anarquista Shin Chae Ho (fundamentalmente en su concepción histórica y nacional[25]) y la influencia práctica de un colectivismo indígena de carácter pragmático que se inició con ocupaciones de tierra y fábricas durante la caída del Imperio Japonés en 1945[26]. En realidad, *la RPDC fue el régimen que llevó la premisa del “socialismo con características nacionales” más lejos que ningún otro,* lo cual se reforzó cuando en los ‘60 se establece la ideología Juche la cual, como hemos visto, marca un progresivo abandono del marxismo leninismo como ideología para justificar el ejercicio del poder.
> 
> *La resonancia de elementos de la cultura tradicional coreana, fuertemente confucianista, con un marcado énfasis por la autoridad y la familia, explican en gran medida el carácter familiar asumido por el Estado *(no solamente por el liderazgo de los Kim, sino en el discurso que caracteriza la relación Estado-sociedad civil), así como el peso que se da al “líder” en la dirección del conjunto de la sociedad. Hay quienes incluso que argumentan que la importancia de la relación madre-hijo en la cultura tradicional coreana se expresa en que, aunque el líder tiende a ser referido en términos masculinos, el Estado y el Partido tienden a ser referidos con metáforas femeninas. Incluso el fundador de la RPDC, Kim Il Sung, era ocasionalmente llamado ŏbŏi, término que se refiere indistintamente a madre y padre. La influencia de la cultura tradicional en la estructura política del Estado también se refleja en el título con el que se denominó a Kim Il Sung por más de dos décadas, suryŏng (traducido frecuentemente como “Supremo Líder”), un término de profundas raíces en la historia coreana cuyos orígenes se encuentran en el reino de Koguryŏ desde antes de nuestra era.
> 
> El culto a la personalidad entonces no aparece como un dato curioso de un país anómalo y difícil de entender, sino como un rasgo compartido con otros países asiáticos, con profundas raíces en la cultura coreana y que se refuerza mediante la existencia de una situación de amenaza y tensión constante muy real, no basada en una paranoia, sino en la presencia de miles de tropas surcoreanas y norteamericanas apostadas en la frontera, que ha alimentado un estado de excepción permanente como modo de vida en Corea del Norte_._



¿Qué mierdas te pasa en la cabeza? ¿Y en las manos?


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

Madre mía el retrasado del Eleuterio tras 30 horas consecutivas ha dado paso al licenciado Josebatallas

Que habremos hecho en esta vida o en otra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿Qué mierdas te pasa en la cabeza? ¿Y en las manos?



Si quiere debatir cualquier cuestión sobre Corea del Norte puede pasarse usted por el hilo, mostrar un poco de respeto, y formular las preguntas, de una en una. No comience con una retahíla de tópicos y cuentos asustaviejas de la propaganda otano-sionista puesto que conocer la realidad norcoreana (o explicarla) es complejo y se requiere tiempo.

Estaré encantado de atenderle.

taluec.


----------



## Nicors (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Leña al mono.


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Si quiere debatir cualquier cuestión sobre Corea del Norte puede pasarse usted por el hilo, mostrar un poco de respeto, y formular las preguntas, de una en una. No comience con una retahíla de tópicos y cuentos asustaviejas de la propaganda otano-sionista puesto que conocer la realidad norcoreana (o explicarla) es complejo y se requiere tiempo.
> 
> Estaré encantado de atenderle.
> 
> taluec.



Eeeeeexactamente, las cuestiones sobre Corea del Norte, en el hilo de Corea del Norte, no en el de la invasión de Ucrania.
Vete allí y no me esperes.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> taluec.



tanunc


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Estos rusos hacían popó cuando los ucras les hicieron bumbúm


----------



## EGO (22 Abr 2022)

El khanato se quita la careta y nos informa de que quieren quedarse todo el sur de Ucrania,con su gas y tierras de cultivo.

Los nancys y desmilitarizar parece que ya no les interesa.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Joder, le dedican más al desfile que al entrenamiento. El desfile es el día 9 de mayo, hoy es 22 de abril.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Otro fuego raro en Rusia. Aún por confirmar qué arde:


----------



## duncan (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que Zelenski no quiere T72, quiere Leopards.



De momento creo que les va mejor con el T-72 o derivados ya que así se puede reponer las pérdidas con mayor rapidez


----------



## César Borgia (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que lo de follacabras no solo se les llama aquí:


----------



## katiuss (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro fuego raro en Rusia. Aún por confirmar qué arde:



La verdad es que para los que andan en el frente es mucho más rentable irse a vivir a Rusia y cada X hacer una barbacoa ... Es una putada pero me da que es lo que va a ir pasando.


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El khanato se quita la careta y nos informa de que quieren quedarse todo el sur de Ucrania,con su gas y tierras de cultivo.
> 
> Los nancys y desmilitarizar parece que ya no les interesa.



Rusia no va a renunciar a quedarse toda la cuenca del Dnieper. Mejor eso que compre las tierras Bill Gates a precio de saldo.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Buen bicho, cada bala solo cuesta un euro aprox. lo cual es bien poco para los resultados, te cargas el radiador (o incluso rompes el cárter) de cualquier vehículo no excesivamente blindado a 1,5 km de distancia... El rifle pesa unos 10 kilos de memoria...


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ojo, en una clarísima guerra de anexión territorial con el combo pack del exterminio de ucranianos; imperialismo decimonónico puro y duro. Es como si mañana USA invade México y deja ciudades echas mierda mientras rellena fosas comunes, tanga lavadoras y lleva follacabras a violar chamacos. Pero como es Rusia quien hace exactamente eso en ucrania, pues es como el meme de los soyboy haciendo unboxing. Al orco y demonio se le consiente todo y tiene un nutrido palanganato azuzando crimenes contra la humanidad y dandose zankitos, mientras se rien de todo el mundo ejque estan luchando contra el nwo.
> 
> En fin, la mente del orco no es capaz de entender por ejemplo que españa y portugal puedan cohexistir pacificamente sin hacerse guarradas de ningun tipo en la misma peninsula iberica.. Tu derrepende sustituyes a la poblacion española por orcos, y ya estan bien jodidos los portugeses, empiezamos con un guerrilla separatista en el bajo miño y asi sabotajes a full, luego invasion orca e ya. no queda lavadora en portugal y aqui escenas postapocalipticas gopnik




Sera mas bien, como si Mexico vuelve a reconquistar lo que Usa se anexion en la guerra de 1846. Donde se le quedaron con las mitad del país.


Si Portugal existe es porque quiere Inglaterra para tener dividida la peninsula y los dividieron artificialmente. Los Portugueses son tan Españoles como Catalanes o Castellanos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



De la Bripac. Con dos cojones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

Otro lanzamiento de MANPADS británico (objetivo desconocido):




Es un Martlet y no un Starstreak como afirma el tweet:


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Estos no los tienen contabilizados en Oryx:


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Joder, le dedican más al desfile que al entrenamiento. El desfile es el día 9 de mayo, hoy es 22 de abril.



Con su permiso me autocito de una respuesta que le he dado a Juchebatallas en otro hilo:

_Yo he llegado a la conclusión que los festejos del 9-mayo son como las fallas y otras celebraciones hispánicas. En cuanto acaban, a la semana ya están comenzando a planificar las del año siguiente._


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Incendios en Rusia Ayer se incendiaron una planta química y un instituto de investigación de defensa, hoy algo también arde con fuerza en Korolev. La información detallada aún no está disponible. 




Esa ciudad Alberga el mayor centro de investigación y construcción aeroespacial (RKK Energia) de Rusia. Es allí donde se diseñaron y construyeron las naves espaciales Mir, Burán, Soyuz y Salyut. El centro de control de los vuelos espaciales se ha instalado en esta ciudad. Otro gran complejo industrial fabrica aviones no tripulados y misiles. 









Koroliov (ciudad) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El khanato se quita la careta y nos informa de que quieren quedarse todo el sur de Ucrania,con su gas y tierras de cultivo.
> 
> Los nancys y desmilitarizar parece que ya no les interesa.



Dudo que Rusia necesite más gas o más tierras cultivables.

Faltan regiones de mayoría rusoparlante, pero son las provincias en las que se concentran los nancys pro-USA. Es probable que tomando dichas regiones de Ucrania, Rusia haya desnazificado el país vecino.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si Portugal existe es porque quiere Inglaterra para tener dividida la peninsula y los dividieron artificialmente. Los Portugueses son tan Españoles como Catalanes o Castellanos.



Y a tomar por culo. Casi mil años de historia resumida en un rebuznazo de órdago. Ahora resulta que la nobleza portuguesa siempre ha querido ser española, pero los ingleses no les dejaban.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Con su permiso me autocito de una respuesta que le he dado a Juchebatallas en otro hilo:
> 
> _Yo he llegado a la conclusión que los festejos del 9-mayo son como las fallas y otras celebraciones hispánicas. En cuanto acaban, a la semana ya están comenzando a planificar las del año siguiente._



Hombre, pero salvó que sean un ejército paralelo los del desfile, queda raro, que 16 días antes te dediques a desfiles, teniendo el lío en Ucrania, por, ahí he visto a la fuerza Aérea entrenando formar una Z.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> También comenta que lo más seguro es que a Gonzalo Lira ya lo han asesinado, lo cual significa que lo más seguro es que estará perfectamente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032499


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, pero salvó que sean un ejército paralelo los del desfile, queda raro, que 16 días antes te dediques a desfiles, teniendo el lío en Ucrania, por, ahí he visto a la fuerza Aérea entrenando formar una Z.



Ejército paralelo... mmm, concepto interesante...


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ejército paralelo... mmm, concepto interesante...



Uno para desfilar con armatas, soldados altos, rubios, fotogenicos, y luego otro


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

Aclaro que Portugal se independizo de León 
somos su pais padre


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

Cuantas bajas les costara intentar invadir odessa?
Que lleva 2 meses supongo acumulando material

Que pasara en el caso que lleguen a la frontera rumana y algun paleto chinoruso se le pase el limite fronterizo y acabe varios km dentro del territorio otan?


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Uno para desfilar con armatas, soldados altos, rubios, fotogenicos, y luego otro



No me diga ustec


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


>



ahora son 750 menos

y contando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cuantas bajas les costara intentar invadir odessa?
> Que lleva 2 meses supongo acumulando material
> 
> Que pasara en el caso que lleguen a la frontera rumana y algun paleto chinoruso se le pase el limite fronterizo y acabe varios km dentro del territorio otan?



Ya sin el buque insignia ..al cuerno desembarco anfibio y la Armada ucraniana aun tiene un par de patrulleras con misiles


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>




Estoy seguro que todos los soldados que salen en ese desfile solo se dedican a eso
que la mayoria seran hijos de altos funcionarios. Bien comidos y etnicamente rusos mientras los cuerpoescombros chinorusos son mandados al frente


Es propio de dicaduras mostrar su 5% mas apañao y esconder el 95% restante 


Son todos como los alabarderos de la guardia real española, un cuerpo de desfile y protocolo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Ale, ya he hecho unos cuantos reflotes con "BOOOOOOM"


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

Otro Orlan-10 abajo


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>






El regimen ruso es igual que la gerontocracia de la URSS a principios de los 80


Iba a decir como en Cuba
Peor


Lavrov lleva 17 años de ministro de exteriores

En la Cuba de los Castro cambiaban deministro de exteriores cada x años

En la España de Franco pocos ministros pasaban de los 6 u 8 años en su puesto


Que Putin conserve a las mismas momias te da una idea lo estatico de su regimen
Un pais gobernado por un loco y 4 amigos


Que sucesor tiene Putin?
Hay alguien menor de 50 años con poder en Rusia?
Alguien que no venga del entorno de la KGB?


Franco era muy pragmatico
En los 50 se deshizo de todos sus militares y falangistas y empezo a meter a tecnocratas del Opus
Cada tiempo requiere sus cambios


Putin lleva 20 años con las mismas momias ancladas menrtalmente en 1985

Esbun regimen de momias malfolladas

Putin
lavrov
El de defensa
....


Todos tienen cara de estreñimiento 
Son gente que cae mal solo con mirarles a la cara
Gente triste

Ni llevar 30 años robando a manos llenas y tener mega yates les alegra


Berlusconi corrupteaba pero al menos se le veia feliz con sus mozas y siempre sonriendo

Hasta el de Corea del norte parece mas amigable y divertido

Rusia es un pais triste, de historia triste gobernado por gente triste. Y genocida


----------



## djvan (22 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El khanato se quita la careta y nos informa de que quieren quedarse todo el sur de Ucrania,con su gas y tierras de cultivo.
> 
> Los nancys y desmilitarizar parece que ya no les interesa.




Añade Los vídeos de sus soldados rusos gritando ala es grande mientras matan gente… como hacen los islamistas en sus ataques.

A eso apoyan los prorusos.. como la fiscalía no empiece a parar esto vamos a acabar a tiros entre nosotros.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

Bueno a ver

Que el "lider de la oposición" rusa lleva en su puesto desde 1993


Y es otra momia
Putiniana

El ministro de la oposición 

El patriarca tambien esta desde los 90 mientras Roma ha pasado por 3 papados


----------



## keylargof (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Madre mía el retrasado del Eleuterio tras 30 horas consecutivas ha dado paso al licenciado Josebatallas
> 
> Que habremos hecho en esta vida o en otra.



Si no les contestáis se aburren y se van. El batallas quizá no porque éste es un caso de psquiátrico. Pero a Esperpenterio no hay nada que le guste más que le hagan casito.

Insultadles o mofaos de su retraso, pero no os lieis en conversaciones supuestamente relativas al hilo, ellos no tienen ningún interés más allá de enmerdar y joder el hilo


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, pero salvó que sean un ejército paralelo los del desfile, queda raro, que 16 días antes te dediques a desfiles, teniendo el lío en Ucrania, por, ahí he visto a la fuerza Aérea entrenando formar una Z.



El otro día vi el desfile del año pasado, para comparar con este y tal, esperaba ver mazillón de tanques y demás pero no, sacan 4 o 5 de cada modelo y ya. Aviones igual, así que no necesitan ejercito paralelo ni nada. En cuanto a infantería sí habia mucha gente pero tampoco tantos, era más unrepresentación de cada cuerpo que otra cosa. Vale que era el 75 aniversario de lode los nazis pero multitud de banderas con la hoz y el martillo. Sorprendente.


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El regimen ruso es igual que la gerontocracia de la URSS a principios de los 80
> 
> 
> Iba a decir como en Cuba
> ...



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Además el régimen de Franco es un gran desconocido. Rusia tiene politicas propias de otro siglo.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Añade Los vídeos de sus soldados rusos gritando ala es grande mientras matan gente… como hacen los islamistas en sus ataques.
> 
> A eso apoyan los prorusos.. como la fiscalía no empiece a parar esto vamos a acabar a tiros entre nosotros.



Eso no lo puede negociar Ucrania; ni ningún pais que esté en sus cabales.


----------



## At4008 (22 Abr 2022)

Goodnight motherfuckers


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

pues he estado repasando, en una pausa-café, los números de rusia y...


rusia contaba con 400k soldados en el ejército de tierra, mandó 200k a ucrania (se estimó que un 40-50% aprox)
pero es que de los btg, de 170 que tienen, habría mandado 120 (un 70% anda(ba) por ucrania)
unos 70btg iban para kiev, los otros 50 andan por el donbas, 20-25 en jarkov-izium (que les van a dar por el ojete con los switchblades y tal)


obviamente, parece que el desgaste ha sido en mayor en kiev que en el resto de frentes, echando un poco cuentas, habrían perdido unos 40-50btg y les deben de quedar otros 70-80 en marcha (más otros 50btg en reserva o en rusia o dondesea haciendo sus cositas)


en términos globales, de 400k habrían perdido un 20%, y de 170btg aprox un 25% en solo 2 meses


yo supongo que, de esos 40-50 batallones perdidos, juntas los restos y "recuperas" igual 10btg, pero eso es suponer que los btg restantes no necesitan refuerzos

por cierto, son cifras rusas, oficiales


sumais y teneis que reconocen 20k muertos (y por regla de tres habitual; 60k heridos, o sea, en total 80k apiolaos o fuera de combate)
80k son más de 50 btg, al completo, por eso digo que aun reagrupando, de los restos de los btg perdidos no "recuperas" otros 10btg, igual haces que los otros 70btg diezmados sean un poco funcionales, no recuperas nada

en fin, que van a ir con la mitad (45% aprox les quedan) a por un 25% del territorio

sin su barco molón y con los ucros haciendo sabotajes en territorio ruso más allá de belgorod por lo que "sabemos"

la desmilitarización ucraniana se ha convertido en desmilitarización rusa
y ya sabemos todos lo que dice sun tzu (o quiensea que lo dijera), no corrijas a tu enemigo si está cometiendo un error (salvo que saques provecho de ello, claro)


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> El otro día vi el desfile del año pasado, para comparar con este y tal, esperaba ver mazillón de tanques y demás pero no, sacan 4 o 5 de cada modelo y ya. Aviones igual, así que no necesitan ejercito paralelo ni nada. En cuanto a infantería sí habia mucha gente pero tampoco tantos, era más unrepresentación de cada cuerpo que otra cosa. Vale que era el 75 aniversario de lode los nazis pero multitud de banderas con la hoz y el martillo. Sorprendente.





Otra cosa rusa
Otra cosa autocrata


Mientras que en Francia el desfile es en los Campos Elíseos o en la Castellana en Madrid donde los soldados pasan por las tribunas presidenciales o reales pero tambien por donde estan los ciudadanos para verlos


El desfile de la plaza roja es prácticamente solo para la elite
sin publico en una plaza cerrada
Todas las tribunas son para el regimen. El ciudadano medio no existe


Es un desfile de un pais totalitario y fuertemente cerrado


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

Ciertamente esperaba ver público fervoroso pero no, recinto cerrado como dices.


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ahora son 750 menos
> 
> y contando



El tipo del video hace calculos chupando el dedo para ver de que lao viene el aire... pero es que no creo que se pueda hacer nada mas

Mirando fotos de google maps y calculando asi a ojo de buen cubero le salen 6000 tanques almacenados de los que como mucho 3000 podrian ponerse en servicio

Y que segun los USA, los rusos podrian fabricar unos 300 anuales como mucho (y eso teniendo piezas, que esa es otra)

A mi me parecen numeros razonables, otra cosa es que tipo de tanques tienen operativos, donde estan guardados, si tienen tripulaciones entrenadas para operarlos, personal de mantenimiento, combustible, municion....


----------



## elena francis (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Y a tomar por culo. Casi mil años de historia resumida en un rebuznazo de órdago. Ahora resulta que la nobleza portuguesa siempre ha querido ser española, pero los ingleses no les dejaban.



Es que ha leído a César Vidal y a Pío Moa.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El tipo del video hace calculos chupando el dedo para ver de que lao viene el aire... pero es que no creo que se pueda hacer nada mas
> 
> Mirando fotos de google maps y calculando asi a ojo de buen cubero le salen 6000 tanques almacenados de los que como mucho 3000 podrian ponerse en servicio
> 
> ...



hombre, aquí podemos estar toda la tarde especulando

pero las cifras iniciales que se manejaban eran de 170 btg en total, y 120 destinadas a ucrania
eso son Battalion tactical group - Wikipedia

Each BTG has approximately 600–800 officers and soldiers,[4] of whom roughly 200 are infantrymen, equipped with vehicles typically including roughly 10 tanks and 40 infantry fighting vehicles.[5] 

o sea, rusia tendría operando 1700 tanques, el resto es chatarra
esos almacenes que aparecen en el vídeo, en mi opinión, son desguaces 
que igual sacas un tanque "sano" de 10 rotos?? guay, 600 más como mucho, pero en cuánto tiempo y en qué condiciones?

yo es que estoy un poco cansado de sobreestimar a los rusos, porque nos están dejando claro lo paquete que son

dónde están los armata?
y la aviación supermolona que tienen?
esas bombas "inteligentes", que al final resulta que tienen circuitos de los 70 aun... (están rascando el fondo del barril, no, lo siguiente)

rusia será un oso, pero desdentado y con garras de foam

solo sirven para masacrar civiles, con artillería y abusando de que van desarmados, como hemos visto tiroteando coches sin más motivo que estaban por ahí y no les iban a devolver los disparos ni nada

rusia está siendo desmilitarizada, y lo están haciendo ellos solos por empeño de su putin jefe
no hay más


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> hombre, aquí podemos estar toda la tarde especulando
> 
> pero las cifras iniciales que se manejaban eran de 170 btg en total, y 120 destinadas a ucrania
> eso son Battalion tactical group - Wikipedia
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque ademas, un tanque moderno es mucho mas que una cosa que arranca y se mueve

Sin comunicaciones, optica, electronica y demas es un sarcofago con orugas, como se esta demostrando en ucrania.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 Abr 2022)

Al igual que dos no se pelean si uno no quiere, no veo como se va parar la guerra si uno no quiere. Rusia a renunciado a enviar mas tanques a lo loco al frente y opta por los largos bombardeos antes de ocupar mas zonas. Occidente debe enviar mas piezas de 155 y menos tanques. No entiendo como van a salvar a los prorusos si no va a quedar nada en pie al este de Ucrania, en si va a ser una desnazificacion “demoledora”, no va quedar nada ni nadie de ningún bando, en una franja de 50 km a tiro de la artilleria. Rusia pronto va a probar su propia medicina cuando se vea invadida de refugiados tartaros de zonas prorusa, porque aquello sera inhabitable!

van a ser republicas autoproulsadas al infierno mas que autoproclamadas.

ojo con la guerra del siglo XXI, que puede que se parezca mas a la I guerra mundial de trincheras, ahi veremos si los drones son el equivalente al gas mostaza.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque ademas, un tanque moderno es mucho mas que una cosa que arranca y se mueve
> 
> Sin comunicaciones, optica, electronica y demas es un sarcofago con orugas, como se esta demostrando en ucrania.



Rusia tiene dos hombres y un fusil, y ucrania tiene 4 javelin por cada tanque o blindado Ruso.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

SE CONFIRMA, EL INCENDIO SE TRATA DEL TSNIIMASH, CENTRO RUSO DE CIENCIA DE MISILES Y NAVES ESPACIALES


----------



## Fígaro (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> hombre, aquí podemos estar toda la tarde especulando
> 
> pero las cifras iniciales que se manejaban eran de 170 btg en total, y 120 destinadas a ucrania
> eso son Battalion tactical group - Wikipedia
> ...





MITROFAN.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> hombre, aquí podemos estar toda la tarde especulando
> 
> pero las cifras iniciales que se manejaban eran de 170 btg en total, y 120 destinadas a ucrania
> eso son Battalion tactical group - Wikipedia
> ...



10000M de dólares aprox se han malversado en comisiones y mordidas estos años que iban destinados a modernizar el ejercito
1 billón de dólares aprox, han malversado oligarcas y adláteres durante la era putiniana en comisiones y mordidas que iban destinados a sanidad educación, carreteras etc...
Es su sistema, el que han creado , todos los de arriba o los que consiguen llegar a cierto nivel tienen su parcela de poder y comisiones siempre y cuando no metan la mano en la de al lado...


----------



## allan smithee (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> SE CONFIRMA, EL INCENDIO SE TRATA DEL TSNIIMASH, CENTRO RUSO DE CIENCIA DE MISILES Y NAVES ESPACIALES



Esto no es Belgorod, ciudad rusa fronteriza con Ucrania...esto es Koroliov, a 9 kilómetros de MOSCÚ. El mensaje que le están enviando al gnomo del Kremlin es: "podemos follarte en tu puta capital turcomongola cuando queramos"

Brutal.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Esto no es Belgorod, ciudad rusa fronteriza con Ucrania...esto es Koroliov, a 9 kilómetros de MOSCÚ. El mensaje que le están enviando al gnomo del Kremlin es: "podemos follarte en tu puta capital turcomongola cuando queramos"
> 
> Brutal.



Exacto

Y no solo eso. Seguramente están destruyendo instalaciones con importante información y material.


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Después de destruir 2 objetivos del complejo militar-industrial ruso ayer, hoy los saboteadores rusos llevaron a cabo tal daño al Centro Ruso de Ciencia de Cohetes y Naves Espaciales TsNIIMash en Korolev, Óblast de Moscú. 18 millas (25 km) del Kremlin







Este es un edificio a solo 25 minutos del Kremlin en Korolev en el área del complejo industrial aeroespacial. Parece ser un almacén.


----------



## duncan (22 Abr 2022)

El coste de la "magnífica" "finta" según muchos foreros en Kiev lo están pagando ahora en el este y quizás en el sur una vez desfondada esta ofensiva:








La ofensiva oriental de Rusia podría estar condenada al fracaso. – Galaxia Militar


El ejército ruso no tenía suficiente infantería para ganar una guerra de tres frentes en el sur, el este y el norte de Ucrania. Ahora sólo lucha en dos frentes: el sur y el este. Pero tiene aún menos infantería que antes.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

La. Inteligencia Ucraniana está siendo brutal. Esta humillando a la inteligencia rusa. Nunca habría esperado este nivel. Me creia que estaba plagada de topos rusos infiltrados y que eran mediocres. Pero parecen una de las mejores servicios de inteligencia del mundo


----------



## duncan (22 Abr 2022)

Sobre las consecuencias del "incendio" y posterior "hundimiento por una tormenta" del crucero Moscú:










La 5ª Brigada de Tanques de Ucrania podría entrar en combate en cualquier momento. – Galaxia Militar


El éxito del ejército ucraniano en el hundimiento y daño de los buques de guerra rusos podría tener un efecto secundario feliz para el esfuerzo de guerra de Ucrania en tierra.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Otros que se van a ir

SKF, el mayor fabricante de rodamientos del mundo de Suecia, ha anunciado una salida total de la Federación Rusa, donde tiene una planta


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Después de destruir 2 objetivos del complejo militar-industrial ruso ayer, hoy los saboteadores rusos llevaron a cabo tal daño al Centro Ruso de Ciencia de Cohetes y Naves Espaciales TsNIIMash en Korolev, Óblast de Moscú. 18 millas (25 km) del Kremlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo no sé a cuánto está del kremlim eso, pero que han sido bombas incenciarias (o sea, un atentado) me caben pocas dudas

salvo que el edificio sea de madera, tenga material inflamable a saco por todas las plantas y los bomberos sean unos patanes, ese edificio no ha podido arder así sin "ayuda"

no sé por qué lo llaman sabotaje, es un atentado


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo no sé a cuánto está del kremlim eso, pero que han sido bombas incenciarias (o sea, un atentado) me caben pocas dudas
> 
> salvo que el edificio sea de madera, tenga material inflamable a saco por todas las plantas y los bomberos sean unos patanes, ese edificio no ha podido arder así sin "ayuda"
> 
> no sé por qué lo llaman sabotaje, es un atentado



Y apenas se informa de las víctimas, de ayer y hoy, que las hay. Están pasando atentados como incendios


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Los ucras están como "niños con zapatos nuevos"










Оружие на грани фантастики: США дают Украине сверхновые дроны-камикадзе и гаубицы


Гаубицы М777 и беспилотники Phoenix Ghost способны нанести российским оккупантам огромный урон




www.segodnya.ua





*Armas al borde de la fantasía: Estados Unidos entrega a Ucrania drones y obuses supernova kamikaze*

*Qué son los drones Phoenix Ghost?*
Como señaló el portavoz del departamento de defensa de EE. UU., el Phoenix Ghost es "un arma táctica que está diseñada para atacar varios objetivos y será útil para el ejército ucraniano, dado el terreno plano del Donbass. Según Kirby, el Phoenix Ghost Los drones fueron desarrollados por la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. en un tiempo extremadamente corto de acuerdo con las solicitudes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

_"Estos drones tienen capacidades similares, aunque diferentes, a los drones Switchblade que EE. UU. ya ha proporcionado a Ucrania para atacar tanto al personal como a los tanques. Sin embargo, hay diferencias en las capacidades del Phoenix Ghost, pero no puedo entrar en más detalles". sobre estas capacidades_ ", dijo un portavoz del Pentágono, y agregó que el nuevo sistema requeriría una capacitación mínima para los operadores ucranianos que ya están familiarizados con Switchblade u otros vehículos aéreos no tripulados

*Lo que puede hacer el nuevo dron*
El desarrollador de estos drones es AEVEX Aerospace en colaboración con el US Air Force. A pesar de que el Pentágono no revela las características técnicas y las capacidades de combate de los nuevos drones, se sabe que el Phoenix Ghost es un dron suicida desechable relativamente económico que puede comportarse como munición merodeadora: volar y estrellarse contra un objetivo.

*El Phoenix Ghost* puede usarse para vigilancia aérea, pero su propósito principal es ofensivo. El dron es eficaz contra objetivos terrestres con blindaje medio, puede despegar verticalmente y permanecer en vuelo hasta 40 minutos, y algunos de sus modelos - hasta 6 horas, y también puede usarse de noche gracias a la presencia de sensores infrarrojos .

El canal de YouTube World in focus publicó un video que muestra qué es el dron Phoenix Ghost. El video señala que el *dron puede atacar a un objetivo desde una distancia de 40 km* . Phoenix Ghost está equipado con la misma carga útil que se encuentra en el misil Javelin ATGM. En comparación con el dron kamikaze Switchblade, el dron Phoenix Ghost tiene un sistema de orientación mejorado.

*Qué obuses obtendrá Ucrania?*
El nuevo paquete de ayuda militar incluye *obuses remolcados de campaña británicos M777 de 155 mm* . La masa del arma es de 4218 kg, y debido al uso de titanio en el diseño, se considera el obús más liviano de este tipo, lo que permite el transporte en una eslinga externa de helicóptero, facilita el aterrizaje, el mantenimiento y el almacenamiento del arma.
Cálculo de obús - 5 personas. El M777 puede disparar proyectiles guiados Excalibur, que tienen un alcance efectivo de 40 a 60 km y una probable desviación circular del objetivo de 5 metros.
*Especificaciones generales M777:
Distancia:*

Proyectiles convencionales máximos: 24,7 km
Proyectiles especiales máximos: más de 30 km (hasta 60 km)
*Cadencia de fuego:*

Intenso: 5 disparos por minuto por hasta 2 minutos
Estándar: 2 disparos por minuto
*Despliegue:*

Despliegue: hasta 3 minutos
Coagulación: hasta 2 minutos
*Restricciones:*

Altura de elevación: 1.275 mm
Altura de caída: 43 mm
*Remolque* :

Velocidad máxima de remolque: 88 km/h
Velocidad campo a través: 24 km/h
*Transporte:*

Tractores: camiones MTVR, FMTV, M800 y M900 de 5 toneladas y cualquier camión de 2,5 toneladas.
Aeronaves: C130, C141, C17, C5
Helicópteros: CH53E, CH47D, MV22
*Uso de combate:*
Los obuses M777 fueron utilizados por las Fuerzas Armadas de los EE. UU. en conflictos armados en Afganistán e Irak. Además, en 2017, se desplegaron varios obuses M777 de 155 mm con munición guiada por GPS para dar apoyo de fuego al 1.er Batallón, 4.º Regimiento de la Marina de los EE. UU., ubicado en las afueras de la ciudad de Raqqa (Siria - Rojo). en tiempo de combate en sus inmediaciones.






*Los obuses M777 fueron utilizados por las Fuerzas Armadas de EE. UU. en conflictos armados en Afganistán e Irak */ Foto: Wikipedia

*¿Qué tan útil será la nueva arma para Ucrania?*
*El experto militar Oleg Zhdanov* confía en que las armas nuevas y modernas ayudarán a Ucrania a cambiar el curso de la guerra, obtener una ventaja en el campo de batalla e infligir serios golpes a los ocupantes rusos.
[*QUOTE]"La artillería de largo alcance es la base de nuestra victoria sobre el enemigo. Hoy en día, el campo de tiro de la artillería rusa es en promedio de 24-28 km como máximo; algunos tipos de armas pueden disparar a una distancia de hasta 36 km. Esos obuses que obtenemos puede destruir al enemigo ubicado a 40-60 km. La ventaja es obvia", le dice* Zhdanov a Segodnya.[/QUOTE]

18





Погода в Киеве и Украине на сегодня - прогноз синоптиков


----------



## djvan (22 Abr 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Eso no lo puede negociar Ucrania; ni ningún pais que esté en sus cabales.



Creo que te has equivocado al citar.. mi mensaje no contiene nada de lo que nombras


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo no sé a cuánto está del kremlim eso, pero que han sido bombas incenciarias (o sea, un atentado) me caben pocas dudas
> 
> salvo que el edificio sea de madera, tenga material inflamable a saco por todas las plantas y los bomberos sean unos patanes, ese edificio no ha podido arder así sin "ayuda"
> 
> no sé por qué lo llaman sabotaje, es un atentado



Puede no digo que no, pero también esta la posibilidad de que lo hayan hecho desde dentro... un sabotaje
La información que hay es la que es y de fuentes oficiales pues ...


----------



## favelados (22 Abr 2022)

Hablando de los nuevos cañones que van a llegar....



Macron finalmente tb va a mandar regalitos.


El sistema César, cañón de 155mm montado en un camión es tb ligerito comparado con sistemas similares (20t frente a 30-40t)


----------



## OvEr0n (22 Abr 2022)

Es increible la poca efectividad de la fuerza aerea rusa y su incapacidad de tener superioridad aerea. Esto les delata. No tienen su flota aerea en condiciones de combate. De otro modo seria imposible que la artilleria ucra pueda campar a sus anchas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Joder con "la contra"  


1/ Contrahilo a "Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada y sufriendo muchas pérdidas".

2/ La contraofensiva ucraniana está estancada


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otros que se van a ir
> 
> SKF, el mayor fabricante de rodamientos del mundo de Suecia, ha anunciado una salida total de la Federación Rusa, donde tiene una planta



los rusos tambien fabrican cojinetes pero son una mierda!


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Puede no digo que no, pero también esta la posibilidad de que lo hayan hecho desde dentro... un sabotaje
> La información que hay es la que es y de fuentes oficiales pues ...



O que desde Moscú les pidan las cosas esas que han investigado y gastado dinero, y como no existen, mejor quemar el centro y decir, sabotaje, se quemó todo lo investigado y fabricado, malditos ucranianos


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> SE CONFIRMA, EL INCENDIO SE TRATA DEL TSNIIMASH, CENTRO RUSO DE CIENCIA DE MISILES Y NAVES ESPACIALES



Otra casualidad.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Puede no digo que no, pero también esta la posibilidad de que lo hayan hecho desde dentro... un sabotaje
> La información que hay es la que es y de fuentes oficiales pues ...



ya, bueno, también el moskva tuvo un incendio y luego fue una tormenta y se habrían evacuado los 500 marineros... 

todo fuentes oficiales


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La. Inteligencia Ucraniana está siendo brutal. Esta humillando a la inteligencia rusa. Nunca habría esperado este nivel. Me creia que estaba plagada de topos rusos infiltrados y que eran mediocres. Pero parecen una de las mejores servicios de inteligencia del mundo



Porque la inteligencia ucraniana se llama NSA y CIA.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (22 Abr 2022)

Menuda casa de putas que es Rusia.
Pinta tiene de que se van a quedar sin capacidad de lanzar chatarra nuclear


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otros que se van a ir
> 
> SKF, el mayor fabricante de rodamientos del mundo de Suecia, ha anunciado una salida total de la Federación Rusa, donde tiene una planta



Las fabricas de rodamientos eran objetivo número 1 de los bombardeos aliados en la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El khanato se quita la careta y nos informa de que quieren quedarse todo el sur de Ucrania,con su gas y tierras de cultivo.
> 
> Los nancys y desmilitarizar parece que ya no les interesa.




"Casualmente" esa es la zona en donde están los yacimientos de uranio, gas, petróleo y carbón.
Pero Transnistria es muy importante y están maltratando a los rusófonos allí.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Es increible la poca efectividad de la fuerza aerea rusa y su incapacidad de tener superioridad aerea. Esto les delata. No tienen su flota aerea en condiciones de combate. De otro modo seria imposible que la artilleria ucra pueda campar a sus anchas.



Había 78 aviones rusos saliendo cada día...ahora han perdido 22..


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Los rusos van a contar los muertos:


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con "la contra"
> 
> 
> 1/ Contrahilo a "Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada y sufriendo muchas pérdidas".
> ...



Soy más famoso de otanista follaucras que de concejal del PP.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

Muy seguro veo a rusia de mantener Donbass y lo ganado. Cuando lleguen la artillería nueva y los drones de eeuu. Los ocupantes no van a poder mantener nada. Como máximo Crimea. Y si se quedan ahí y no avanzan el ejercito ucraniano seguirá armandose para hacer una ofensiva. El tiempo corre contra rusia. O destruye al ejército ucraniano ahora o va tener un grave problema. Y una guerra de guerrillas eterna.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si no les contestáis se aburren y se van. El batallas quizá no porque éste es un caso de psquiátrico. Pero a Esperpenterio no hay nada que le guste más que le hagan casito.
> 
> Insultadles o mofaos de su retraso, pero no os lieis en conversaciones supuestamente relativas al hilo, ellos no tienen ningún interés más allá de enmerdar y joder el hilo



Para retraso los que aplauden enfrentarse al mayor suministrador de gas de Europa para mayor gloria de USA que nos va a vender su gas con un sobrecoste del 40% con respecto al ruso y para más INRI, en cuantia netamente insuficiente.

Ahí tenéis el IPP del 40%, así que aún os queda tanta inflación por asumir como palomitas tenemos preparadas los madmaxistas. Buen catalizador para la fase final del inicio del guano total, es decir, el incremento de los costes de financiación en un entorno estanflacionario. 

Respeto vuestro retraso en cualquier caso. Quien hace lo que puede no está obligado a más...


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Las fabricas de rodamientos eran objetivo número 1 de los bombardeos aliados en la segunda guerra mundial



El 80% de la maquinaria industrial lleva rodamientos, sin esos repuestos esenciales, la industria rusa estará MUY jodida.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

*En 2 semanas Ucrania va tener mejor artillería que rusia . Mejores drones. Más tanques. Si hora los apalizan con artillería de la urrs y drones de Amazon . No me quiero imaginar con la mejor artillería de la otan. Y drones que pueden estar horas en el cielo incluso de noche *


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Que dice nuestro usano favorito que con la artillería remolcada que han mandado EEUU y UK les van a dar por culo a los rusos como pa'una boda.

**


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Añade Los vídeos de sus soldados rusos gritando ala es grande mientras matan gente… como hacen los islamistas en sus ataques.
> 
> A eso apoyan los prorusos.. como la fiscalía no empiece a parar esto vamos a acabar a tiros entre nosotros.



Esos chechenos son los mismos que acorralaron a gran parte del ISIS en las faldas del Alto del Golán en el conflicto Sirio. Israel salió en defensa del Estado Islámico ofreciéndoles cobertura defensiva frente a los chechenos.

No sabes diferenciar "musulmán" de "islamista" como tampoco sabes que el ISIS es un cuerpo paramilitar creado por intereses USA.

No hay tanto proruso como piensas, el problema principal es que hay mucho subnormal suelto que se traga todo lo que le cuenta Telahinco y Antonia3. Hay veces que es mejor no manifestarse que quedar como un ignorante supino.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

Que se queden los rusos en el Donbass y jerson . Mientras los ucranianos con la artillería nueva de la otan los revientan a 40 kilómetros.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La 93 está siendo especialmente efectiva en el uso combinado de drones y artillería, cabría esperar que los primeros 155mm modernos occidentales incluida munición guiada y radares contrabateria lleguen a esta unidad,ahi su efectividad se multiplicará aun mas.

Algunas cuentas informan que los rusos se tratarían de elementos de la 64 Motorizada de Guardias, que fueron los que estuvieron en Bucha y están desplegados en Izium, por cuestiones que todos conocemos, los ucranianos no tomarán prisioneros de esta unidad.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Seguimos con las casualidades y coincidencias. Esta presa ha reventado en Rusia cerca de Crimea por causas totalmente naturales:


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)

Siguen los cambios de cromos entre miembros de la OTAN

Boris Johnson confirma que Gran Bretaña entregará los tanques Challenger 2 a Polonia en un relleno que permitirá a Polonia enviar aún más de sus T-72 a Ucrania.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

_Sois conscientes que Ucrania esta humillando a rusia con artillería de la urrs y drones de Amazon. Y que en apenas semanas se viene la mejor artillería del mundo y drones top. Se viene algo muy heavy _


----------



## mike17 (22 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> _Sois conscientes que Ucrania esta humillando a rusia con artillería de la urrs y drones de Amazon. Y que en apenas semanas se viene la mejor artillería del mundo y drones top. Se viene algo muy heavy _



Yo veo algo mas importante que eso; y es el nacimiento de una nación; podrán ocuparla pero Ucrania es ya un sujeto politico como nación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

algo le ha sentado mal a la mujer del Forense Cabrera de Cuarto Mileno
"no pudiendo hacer nada por salvar su vida"
o



HA SIDO ACTIVADO LOS KALIBR de la CLASE ЯEPENTINE 
CON GRANFENO POLONIO ACTIVADO. EL OBJETIVO NO DETECTA PUES SE CAMUFLAN COMO MINI ZAHANORIAS DE ENSALADA







Estaban comiendo fuera y todo marchaba con normalidad hasta que la esposa de cabrera comenzó a asfixiarse. *Una zanahoria *que había comido se había quedado atorada en la glotis, impidiendo la respiración.









Muere atragantada con una zanahoria la mujer de José Cabrera


El doctor José Cabrera, conocido por ser uno de los forenses más televisivos en la actualidad, ha sufrido un duro revés en los últimos días. Su mujer ha fallecido en




www.lavanguardia.com





what a history ! 














Muere a los 52 años Rosa Mariscal, actriz de Hospital Central


Así lo ha anunciado la Unión de Actores y Actrices, aunque no ha dado a conocer la causa de la muerte. ...




www.catalunyapress.es


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Como los rusos no recogen ni reclaman los cadáveres de sus soldados, estos ya pueden protagonizar portadas de Iron Maiden:



Spoiler: Eddie


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para retraso los que aplauden enfrentarse al mayor suministrador de gas de Europa para mayor gloria de USA que nos va a vender su gas con un sobrecoste del 40% con respecto al ruso y para más INRI, en cuantia netamente insuficiente.
> 
> Ahí tenéis el IPP del 40%, así que aún os queda tanta inflación por asumir como palomitas tenemos preparadas los madmaxistas. Buen catalizador para la fase final del inicio del guano total, es decir, el incremento de los costes de financiación en un entorno estanflacionario.
> 
> Respeto vuestro retraso en cualquier caso. Quien hace lo que puede no está obligado a más...



Todavia sigues con el bulo ese del 40% ?????????


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Abr 2022)

Cada día empresas occidentales se van de Rusia. Holanda deja de comprar petróleo y gas ruso. La nueva Corea del Norte


----------



## Abc123CBA (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Parece ser que lo de follacabras no solo se les llama aquí:



En la angloesfera dicen "Goatfucker".


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Sería el descojone si Zelensky avisase a los civiles que no crucen el puente porque lo van a destruir


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar 


La empresa francesa Renault está vendiendo "Avtovaz". #French los gerentes están saliendo de la planta.

*Renault está vendiendo AvtoVAZ. Directivos franceses abandonan la fábrica*

Como descubrió Gazeta.Ru, la empresa Renault está preparando la venta de AvtoVAZ: ya en mayo, la compañía francesa transferirá la mayor parte del personal administrativo extranjero de Tolyatti a Moscú. Los expatriados no volverán a la planta de Volzhsky. El propietario del gigante automotriz ruso puede ser la corporación estatal Rostec o estructuras del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.

Una fuente de Gazeta.Ru en AvtoVAZ dijo que los franceses habían comenzado a preparar la planta para venderla a un propietario ruso.

Entre los posibles postores para la compra se encuentra una filial de Rostec, así como estructuras del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio .


El primero posee una participación del 32,4% en la empresa conjunta rusa Lada Auto Holding (desde este año, AvtoVAZ ha sido transferida del offshore holandés a la jurisdicción de la Federación Rusa), el 67,6% restante pertenece a Renault.

Según el interlocutor de Gazeta.Ru, en mayo, la mayor parte de la gestión extranjera de AvtoVAZ abandonará la planta o se transferirá al trabajo remoto. Esta información fue confirmada por otras dos fuentes. Uno de los gerentes de la empresa señaló que parte del personal extranjero se había ido previamente de Tolyatti, algunos lo harían unas semanas más tarde y nunca regresarían.

Gazeta.Ru solicitó comentarios sobre el próximo acuerdo para la venta de AvtoVAZ del servicio de prensa de la oficina central de Renault, así como en la planta de AvtoVAZ, el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio y Rostec. Todavía no han dado respuestas a las preguntas de la publicación.


Al mismo tiempo, en un informe trimestral del viernes, Thierry Pieton, director financiero del Grupo Renault, dijo que la parte francesa logró "avanzar" en las negociaciones con las autoridades rusas sobre el futuro de AvtoVAZ, informa Automotive News Europe. Pieton no reveló ningún detalle de estas negociaciones.

El director financiero del grupo presentó los resultados financieros de AvtoVAZ para el primer trimestre de 2020. Así, la contribución de AvtoVAZ a la facturación total del Grupo Renault ascendió a 527 millones de euros, un 23,1% menos que en los tres primeros meses de 2021. Al mismo tiempo, los ingresos trimestrales de la división Renault Rusia ascendieron a 367 millones de euros, habiendo disminuido solo un 2,1%.

El 23 de marzo, Renault anunció la suspensión de los negocios en Rusia. Más tarde, la preocupación dijo que, en el contexto de los acontecimientos en Ucrania, así como los problemas con el suministro de componentes, considera como solución salir de su participación en AvtoVAZ.


Ahora el valor de esta acción puede alcanzar aproximadamente los 1.200 millones de euros,

- Esta es una guía aproximada, cree Sergey Burgazliev, consultor independiente en la industria automotriz. Sin embargo, enfatiza que el monto puede diferir significativamente en ambos sentidos, ya que aún no están claros los parámetros de la transacción, la lista de activos puestos a la venta, así como otras condiciones y un potencial descuento.

El costo de la planta VAZ en Izhevsk puede ser de 300 millones de euros, el grupo de empresas en Tolyatti - alrededor de 850-900 millones de euros, dice Burgazliev. El acuerdo también puede incluir la planta de Renault Rusia, el experto estima su costo en 350-450 millones de euros.

La cooperación de las empresas divergentes debe preservarse hasta cierto punto, esto permitirá que la planta de automóviles rusa mantenga su potencial industrial, está seguro Burgazliev.

“En primer lugar, parece más lógico que AvtoVAZ y Renault celebren acuerdos sobre el suministro de kits de automóviles para aquellos modelos que se basan en sus unidades. Si los franceses se van por completo, rompiendo las cadenas de suministro de componentes, AvtoVAZ se quedará con tres autos Lada: Granta, Niva y Vesta”, explica Burgazliev.

Además de la calidad y los nuevos modelos modernos, lo más valioso que Renault le ha dado a AvtoVAZ durante todos los años de gestión es que puso las cosas en orden en términos de compras, logística, producción, marketing, ventas y TI, está convencido Burgazliev.

La empresa francesa Renault es propietaria de AvtoVAZ desde 2009. En el contexto de la crisis económica de 2008-2009 y la disminución de las ventas de automóviles técnicamente obsoletos, el gigante automotriz Togliatti se encontró en una situación financiera difícil. A finales del primer trimestre de 2009, la deuda de la empresa con los subcontratistas ascendía a unos 14 mil millones de rublos. Para 9 meses de 2009, la producción de automóviles ha caído un 43,5% en comparación con el mismo período del año anterior.

La planta era propiedad de varias estructuras comerciales a través de un esquema cruzado, en el curso de un acuerdo complejo con la participación de Troika Dialog , Ruben Vardanyan , la empresa Renault se convirtió en el nuevo propietario de AvtoVAZ. Rostec también recibió una participación en la empresa, ya que el gobierno ruso transfirió 75 mil millones de rublos a la planta a través de la corporación estatal. subsidios irrevocables.










Renault продает «АвтоВАЗ». Французские менеджеры покидают завод - Газета.Ru


Как выяснила «Газета.Ru», концерн Renault готовит «АвтоВАЗ» к продаже: уже в мае французская компания переведет большую часть иностранного руководящего состава из Тольятти в Москву. Обратно на Волжский завод экспаты уже не вернутся. Собственником российского автогиганта может стать госкорпорация...




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Todavia sigues con el bulo ese del 40% ?????????



Cómo que bulo? Ahí están las tarifas...

Lo que no se si el coste de traerlo en barco en vez de mediante gaseoductos esta añadido en dicho sobrecoste o debe ser añadido.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

Como los rusos no espabilen, en mi opinión en el sector de Izium van a pasar cosas chulísimas y en breve.

Así estaba el día diez:







Y así aparece hoy:







En fin. No hay que ser Rommel para ver que en cuanto los ucranianos despejen la carretera P-78, y conociendo a los rusos de esta zona solo controlarán realmente el asfalto, ahí se va a formar una bolsa que ríete tú de las del 41, y sin posibilidad de auxilio, ya que los invasores andan echando el resto en el sur.
Desde el Estado Mayor de mi sofá creo que antes de que se cierre protagonizarán una de esas fugas a toda leche como las de Sumy y Chernigov.
No sé como lo veis.


----------



## ikergutierrez (22 Abr 2022)

Existe la posibilidad de una guerra de baja intensidad y larga duracion, tipo Israel y sus vecinos.
Un frente sin mucho movimiento, unas bombas aqui y alla, pero la mayoria siguen con sus vidas, mirando la guerra en la tele.
A Rusia, desprogramar lo avanzado por la propaganda ucraniana le llevara un tiempo, y si mientrastanto, va comprando a los nuevos ciudadanos rusos con energia barata, supresion de deudas con la banca y casas casi gratis, en ese aspecto, cuanto mas se retrase un referendum en las provincias ahora ocupadas, mejores resultados obtendra.
USA endeudara a la otra parte del pais con armamento y otras ventas a pagar en varias generaciones, asi que tampoco tendra prisa en acabar con el conflicto, tal como se ha visto en las conversaciones de paz que han congelado.
Seran los ucranianos y los europeos, que obligados por USA, les compraran energia y productos con un sobrecoste de hasta el 40%, los que pagaran el pato.
La industria europea, debe romper la obediencia a los oligarcas extranjeros, y obligar a sus gobernantes a no arruinar sus empresas.
El rublo esta mejor que antes de la guerra y el petroleo y gas a buen precio, china e india seguiran comprando a rusia, economicamente, rusia va a sobrevivir, hay que ser realistas.
Si los chinos cierran sus exportaciones, por el covid diran, entonces si que pueden temblar en occidente, que ya casi no fabrica nada sin los asiaticos.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Tienen despacho en el congreso los HdlGP que han organizado eso. Alguno tiene mesa de despacho pero la silla se la trae de casa.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Los pro-rusos del foro están pidiendo la hora como en el futbol. Prefieren jugársela en los penalties.


----------



## Evangelion (22 Abr 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad de una guerra de baja intensidad y larga duracion, tipo Israel y sus vecinos.
> Un frente sin mucho movimiento, unas bombas aqui y alla, pero la mayoria siguen con sus vidas, mirando la guerra en la tele.
> A Rusia, desprogramar lo avanzado por la propaganda ucraniana le llevara un tiempo, si mientras va comprando a los nuevos ciudadanos rusos con energia barata, supresion de deudas con la banca y casas casi gratis, en ese aspecto, cuanto mas se retrase un referendum en las provincias ahora ocupadas, mejores resultados obtendra.
> USA endeudara a la otra parte del pais con armamento y otras ventas a pagar en varias generaciones, asi que tampoco tendra prisa en acabar con el conflicto, tal como se ha visto en las conversaciones de paz que han congelado.
> ...



Vaya montón de mierda.
En tu visión de Una Rusia Rica Paladin generosa.
Y un EEUU ogro usurero.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad de una guerra de baja intensidad y larga duracion, tipo Israel y sus vecinos.



No lo veo.
El escenario es bastante distinto. Unos no pararán hasta echar a los otros de su territorio y los otros echarán el resto defendiendo lo que aún mantienen ocupado, no les queda otra a ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

Rusia debe estar en las últimas.


----------



## peñadelaguila (22 Abr 2022)

¿ Por qué Ucrania no* bombardea* el puente que une Crimea con Rusia sobre el estrecho de Kerch?
Puente de Crimea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
Si han podido hacer lo del barco Moscú..., lo tienen fácil con este puente. Por un lado podrían aprovechar un momento de paso de material y matar dos pájaros de un tiro, gran parte del suministro del frente sur pasa por ese puente. El puente ha costado una millonada y sería *propagandísticamente brutal.*..si han podido tirar presa y darle a un barco... ¿ no es más fácil a un puente que no se puede mover?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Abr 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad de una guerra de baja intensidad y larga duracion, tipo Israel y sus vecinos.
> Un frente sin mucho movimiento, unas bombas aqui y alla, pero la mayoria siguen con sus vidas, mirando la guerra en la tele.



Y la pasta que les cuesta la guerra a los rusos la ponéis tú y ruben gisbert.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034022
> 
> 
> Rusia debe estar en las últimas.



¿Lo dices por la edad del combatiente, por la edad de la ametralladora o por ambas?


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Seguimos con las casualidades y coincidencias. Esta presa ha reventado en Rusia cerca de Crimea por causas totalmente naturales:



Estas imágenes deben dar pie a una profunda reflexión sobre el kambio klimátiko, sin duda.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por la edad del combatiente, por la edad de la ametralladora o por ambas?



Sí, pero además no llevan casco, ni chaleco antibalas.
Son partisanos, de Luhanks (banda blanca), ya no queda gente joven que alistar.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Espera que esto no termina hasta que no lleguen a los 50.000 muertos y 150.000 bajas.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Mira, al menos mejorarían algo la calidad humana de sus soldados.


----------



## gargamelix (22 Abr 2022)

Un artículo sobre un gisbert en Eslovaquia. Putin se ha gastado una buena pasta en muchos sitios en propaganda e infiltración política.

Era un modesto donante de la extrema derecha. Pero también trabajaba con un espía ruso
_
"En Eslovaquia, una investigación ha expuesto el modo en el que las operaciones clandestinas rusas están tratando de sembrar la discordia en Europa y crear simpatía por Moscú, a pesar de la invasión en Ucrania."_


----------



## paconan (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034022
> 
> 
> Rusia debe estar en las últimas.



Reclutan lo que sea
desde un ewok a van gogh


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

Гравець іспанського клубу “Фуенлабрада” Роман Зозуля передав воїнам ЗСУ великодні подарунки – два броньованих автомобілі.

El jugador del club español "Fuenlabrada" Roman Zozulya entregó regalos de Pascua a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: dos vehículos blindados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Ya te digo, incluso llegan a catalogar como "guarros" y "drogadictos" a los compatriotas que no piensa como ellos, tal y como haces tú.

Mucho mejor tu amado ISIS grupo paramilitar creado por intereses USA e Israel y que los chechenos combatieron a costa de sus propias vidas en Siria.

Menudo cacao, estáis cortocircuitando con este tema por encima de vuestras posibilidades , sobre todo desde que Abascal aplaudió la exposición de Zelenski sobre Gernika calificándolo de genocidio auspiciado por el Ejército Nacional.

De continuar cortocircuitando como lo venis haciendo, lo mismo podemos dejar de importar gas ruso para la generación de electricidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

ENCUESTA 


COMO CREEIS QUE HA SIDO LIQUIDADA EN VERDAD LA MUJER DEL FORENSE TELEVISIVO JOSE CABRERA ?










*A) GOBIERNO CHINO 
L*E HA DADO UN HUEVO FRITO ENVENADO CAMBIANDOLO ESTA VEZ POR UN UNA ZAHANORIA TAPONADORA TRAMPA 









'China poisoned me with fried eggs after I tried to expose truth about Covid'


A CHINESE virologist living in hiding in the US has claimed Chinese agents tried poison her after she exposed the “truth” about the origins of Covid. In an exclusive interview with The …




www.thesun.ie




TOXIC SHOCK
*‘Chinese agents tried to kill me with two poisoned fried eggs after I tried to expose truth about Covid,’ says scientis*















*B) GRAFENO DE LAS VACUNAS | 
REPENTINITIS SEVERA CAMUFLADA POR VERGUENZA *




C) ALGUIEN CON CONOCMIENTOS FORENSES
LA SACRIFICADO PARA ENTRAR EN LOS ILLUMINATI PACO



D) EL *GRU* RUSO 
LE HA MANDADO UN MENSAJE POR LA RETORICA FOLLA OTANS BELICISTA DE LOS PROGRAMAS DEL CUARTO COÑAZO​


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034034
> 
> 
> Гравець іспанського клубу “Фуенлабрада” Роман Зозуля передав воїнам ЗСУ великодні подарунки – два броньованих автомобілі.
> ...



Buena voluntad, pero me temo que una guerra es "otra liga" y estos cacharritos no valen ni para tomar por el culo.


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo que bulo? Ahí están las tarifas...
> 
> Lo que no se si el coste de traerlo en barco en vez de mediante gaseoductos esta añadido en dicho sobrecoste o debe ser añadido.



Venga, enséñame las tarifas actualizadas. O eres un bocazas ??????


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buena voluntad, pero me temo que una guerra es "otra liga" y estos cacharritos no valen ni para tomar por el culo.



Son blindados de los de llevar la plata. 
Si se refuerza la parrilla es mejor que llevar una Transit.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Venga, enséñame las tarifas actualizadas. O eres un bocazas ??????











El gran negocio de EEUU: vende el gas a Europa un 40% más caro que Rusia


Estados Unidos se prepara para hacer un gran negocio con la exportación de gas natural. El país está acelerando la puesta en operación de algunas de sus principales infraestructuras de regasificación para incrementar su volumen de ventas.



www.eleconomista.es





Según los datos de Gasindustrial, el precio del GNL que llega desde Estados Unidos a España se paga un 40% más caro que el que se recibe desde Rusia. Concretamente, el gas estadounidense costó de media 53,88 euros/ MWh mientras que el proveniente de Rusia lo hizo a 38,42 euros/ MWh.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buena voluntad, pero me temo que una guerra es "otra liga" y estos cacharritos no valen ni para tomar por el culo.



Mejor que las furgonetas z rusas serán.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Como si los ingleses entran a sangre y fuego en Irlanda, llenado fosas comunes a destajo porque un dia aquello fue suyo. Venga gilipollas date prisa que tienes mucha sangre vertida por tu lider que abrevar









La ONU ve "evidencias cada vez mayores" de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania está dejando "evidencias cada vez mayores" de crímenes de guerra, según la oficina...




www.europapress.es








Von Rudel dijo:


> Sera mas bien, como si Mexico vuelve a reconquistar lo que Usa se anexion en la guerra de 1846. Donde se le quedaron con las mitad del país.
> 
> 
> Si Portugal existe es porque quiere Inglaterra para tener dividida la peninsula y los dividieron artificialmente. Los Portugueses son tan Españoles como Catalanes o Castellanos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

Recordatorio:


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El gran negocio de EEUU: vende el gas a Europa un 40% más caro que Rusia
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos se prepara para hacer un gran negocio con la exportación de gas natural. El país está acelerando la puesta en operación de algunas de sus principales infraestructuras de regasificación para incrementar su volumen de ventas.
> ...



Me pones un enlace de mediados de febrero con el GNL a 53 dólares / mwh. ??????????? Eso es actualizado ?????? No ha pasado alguna cosita desde entonces ??????


Tu muy listo no eres, no ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

me espero a lo que diga el mariscal fuck off para tener una opinión; ahora dudo entre finta, estaba obsoleto y fallo de mantenimiento pero da igual como si hubiera sido la OTAN.



paconan dijo:


> Incendios en Rusia Ayer se incendiaron una planta química y un instituto de investigación de defensa, hoy algo también arde con fuerza en Korolev. La información detallada aún no está disponible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Pues si, lamentablemente para Ucrania Rusia es un país soberano no como España que le obligan a ceder el Sahara y lo ratifica sin rechistar en una reunión con la enseña nacional invertida. Es lo que hay...

Permíteme dudar de la soberanía ucraniana, creo que ha asumido una postura obligada muy contraproducente para sus propios intereses.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Me pones un enlace de mediados de febrero con el GNL a 53 dólares / mwh. ??????????? Eso es actualizado ?????? No ha pasado alguna cosita desde entonces ??????
> 
> 
> Tu muy listo no eres, no ?



Esos son los precios de tarifa en circunstancias normales. Si te enfrentas a tu mayor suministrador de gas, cosa que defendéis los retrasados como tú, obviamente la cosa cambia.

Pide perdón por el retraso y luego ya si eso te las podrás dar de listo.

P.D: la diferencia del precio de tarifa no incluye 100.000 pavos por barco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

pueblos hermanos los cojones, estamos _aqui jodiendo a los ucranianos_
solo el 10% de refugiados ucranianos se ha ido a rusia y porque tendrian familia alli.



El cogorzas dijo:


>


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Abr 2022)

Una multa de 10 mil rublos por zapatillas azules y amarillas.

‼En Moscú, un hombre fue multado por simplemente salir de compras con zapatos con los colores de la bandera de Ucrania. Fue detenido por la policía y acusado de violar el orden de la manifestación. La policía identificó las zapatillas como “un medio de agitación política”.




El odio a todo lo ucraniano les lleva a hacer estas cosas. Después si la contraparte también te odia es "nazismo".


----------



## cienaga (22 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Como los rusos no espabilen, en mi opinión en el sector de Izium van a pasar cosas chulísimas y en breve.
> 
> Así estaba el día diez:
> 
> ...



te marco en azul una cosa importante en un mapa para operaciones militares algo llamado RIO



como se puede observar los rusos ya han cruzado el rio ucrania juega a la defensiva, quien juega a la defensiva acaba perdiendo
por otro lado te digo, que otras veces me he mojado en el desarrollo del conflicto y me he comido un mojon
asi que a saber si es importante o no. O si ucrania monta una cabeza de puente en cualquier punto y ataca la retaguardia, vaya usted a saber
yo es que, ya no se por donde tirar


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Esos son los precios de tarifa en circunstancias normales. Si te enfrentas a tu mayor suministrador de gas, cosa que defendéis los retrasados como tú, obviamente la cosa cambia.
> 
> Pide perdón por el retraso y luego ya si eso te las podrás dar de listo.
> 
> P.D: la diferencia del precio de tarifa no incluye 100.000 pavos por barco.



A ver si he entendido.

Afirmas que los yankees nos están vendiendo ahora y en el futuro el gas un 40% más caro. Te pido una prueba ( que no la tienes porqué es mentira ) y me pones unos datos que según tu mismo son " Esos son los precios de tarifa en circunstancias normales" 

Estamos en circunstancias normales ???? Los precios son los mismos que en enero ?? Tienes alguna prueba que eso que afirmas siga siendo así??

Eres tonto del culo ?????????????



Puedes leer esto:



" El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, anunció recientemente su intención de incrementar un 66% sus exportaciones de gas natural licuado (GNL) a la UE para reducir la dependencia del continente de Rusia, y se ha puesto manos a la obra. «Estados Unidos es un país productor básicamente de shale gas (el que se obtiene mediante fracking), cuyo coste de producción es muy barato, en torno a 10 ó 15 dólares el MWh frente a los más de 100 en que cotiza en el mercado de Ámsterdam. Por tanto, pueden venderlo por debajo de ese precio y seguir ganando un importante margen», explica una de las fuentes.

Eso es lo que está ocurriendo ahora en el caso español: esta rebaja de precios hace que resulte más barato importarlo de Norteamérica, incluyendo los costes de transporte, que traerlo de Argelia por barco (otra cosa es el que viene por gasoducto). Y eso es lo que explica esta subida del porcentaje de gas que proviene de EEUU hasta el 43% de la demanda -16.264 GWh en marzo- mientras que el argelino ha descendido hasta el 30%."


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos van a contar los muertos:



Hottia!! pues es verdad, es un buque botado en 1913!





__





H I Sutton - Covert Shores






www.hisutton.com





Greta estará contenta, eso es reciclar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania tiene plena libertad de movimiento, ahora bien, yo de la manera en que se ha desarrollado la situación no lo hubiera hecho.

No hubiera caído en la trampa del Euromaidan que al fin y al cabo fue el inicio de una guerra civil promocionada por intereses foráneos. No hubiera solicitado entrar en la OTAN y mucho menos comenzar a construir bases y campos de entrenamiento incluso antes de tal entrada. No hubiese permitido que intereses norteamericanos hubieran calado en las empresas energéticas, como por ejemplo el hijo de Biden y mucho menos hubiera concentrado tropas frente a las provincias rusoparlantes tras 8 años de ataques mutuos.

Creo que les ha podido la injerencia USA y no han sido muy conscientes de su situación geográfica. Yo hubiese serpenteado más y hubiera evitado una posición tan sumamente beligerante con Rusia. Vamos, a los hechos me remito de como ha acabado la situación, con la que considero que la mayor parte de los ucranianos se encuentran a disgusto.


----------



## Ricardiano (22 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues he estado repasando, en una pausa-café, los números de rusia y...
> 
> 
> rusia contaba con 400k soldados en el ejército de tierra, mandó 200k a ucrania (se estimó que un 40-50% aprox)
> ...



Con 80.000 bajas dudo que el ejercito ruso pudiese seguir operando. Tampoco creo que la regla 3-1 se aplique, eso debe ser para ejercitos occidentales. De esos que se preocupan por sus soldados y heridos. Incluso los evacúan si hace falta. No descartaría que, en parte, su alta moratalidad se deba precisamente a la incapacidad de evacuar a sus heridos y darles los primeros auxilios necesarios para sobrevivir. 

Ya hemos visto su cadena logística y sus capacidades materiales. Heridas medio feas deben sentenciarte en esas condiciones.

Pero vamos, que yo estoy cada vez más convencido que todo esto es un paripé. Rusia ya perdió la guerra al no poder alcanzar los ojetivos políticos marcados en un inicio. Ahora solo estamos dirimiendo el nivel de ridículo que van a alancazar. 

Y yo apuesto porque va a ser apoteósico. Os acordáis de la famosa columna camino de kiev de 60 km? En que quedo aquello? En nada. A ver si la cacareada ofensiva en el Donbas no acaba igual. Porque tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034022
> 
> 
> Rusia debe estar en las últimas.









Bueno, de los niños de la guerra con PPSh-41, hemos pasado a los yayos de la guerra (con el mismito subfusil 80 años después)


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te marco en azul una cosa importante en un mapa para operaciones militares algo llamado RIO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034058
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, los demás también hemos notado la existencia de ríos en los mapas. Hay muchos ríos en Ucrania. El país está lleno de ellos.
Donde no hay río es en la P-78 ni en la vía férrea desde Savyntsi, que es la clave de lo explicado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> A ver si he entendido.
> 
> Afirmas que los yankees nos están vendiendo ahora y en el futuro el gas un 40% más caro. Te pido una prueba ( que no la tienes porqué es mentira ) y me pones unos datos que según tu mismo son " Esos son los precios de tarifa en circunstancias normales"
> 
> ...



Te haces trampas al solitario y lo único que haces es aumentar tu tontuna.

_cuyo *coste de producción* es muy barato, en torno a 10 ó 15 dólares el MWh frente a los más de 100 en que *cotiza en el mercado* de Ámsterdam._

No sabes diferenciar entre coste de producción y cotización.

Vamos a ver, pedazo de subnormal, si algo tiene un precio de producción de 15 como te lo van a vendar a 15? Pocos negocios has tenido...

El gas USA en un 40% mas caro que el ruso en situación de Febrero 2022, es decir, en situación de tensión importante. Si lo comparas con precios normales es más del doble+transporte. Además que el fracking da para lo que da y el transito marítimo de gas IDEM, es decir el invierno que viene faltará gas de excluir las importaciones rusas. Es lo que tiene enfrentarse a tu mayor suministrador de gas...

Ahí tienes a Alemania el cipote que debe gestionar a raíz de la situación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

tiene pinta de que alguien se ha dado por aludido con las amenazas de que van a reventar sus ciudades por lo nuclear



txusky_g dijo:


> Otra casualidad.


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034022
> 
> 
> Rusia debe estar en las últimas.



Eso es un PPsh?? 
Lo siguiente que es, sacar los panzer mk I?


----------



## Nicors (22 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te marco en azul una cosa importante en un mapa para operaciones militares algo llamado RIO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034058
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ahí veo un embolsamiento y una huida a todo prisa de los orcos. Veremos.


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> ¿ Por qué Ucrania no* bombardea* el puente que une Crimea con Rusia sobre el estrecho de Kerch?
> Puente de Crimea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Si han podido hacer lo del barco Moscú..., lo tienen fácil con este puente. Por un lado podrían aprovechar un momento de paso de material y matar dos pájaros de un tiro, gran parte del suministro del frente sur pasa por ese puente. El puente ha costado una millonada y sería *propagandísticamente brutal.*..si han podido tirar presa y darle a un barco... ¿ no es más fácil a un puente que no se puede mover?



Hay que tener cuidado con esas cosas. Es como muy absurdo, pero cualquier ataque a soberanía rusa "justificaría" a Rusia. Si ya hay paises con discurso tibio, imagínate si hay una agresión real (aunque esté plenamente justificada).


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Con 80.000 bajas dudo que el ejercito ruso pudiese seguir operando. Tampoco creo que la regla 3-1 se aplique, eso debe ser para ejercitos occidentales. De esos que se preocupan por sus soldados y heridos. Incluso los evacúan si hace falta. No descartaría que, en parte, su alta moratalidad se deba precisamente a la incapacidad de evacuar a sus heridos y darles los primeros auxilios necesarios para sobrevivir.
> 
> Ya hemos visto su cadena logística y sus capacidades materiales. Heridas medio feas deben sentenciarte en esas condiciones.
> 
> ...



da igual que no se aplique la regla x3
porque si pillas los datos de oryx y lo ponderas un poco, te salen no menos de 600 tanques destruidos, eso son 60btg completos que no tienen tanques (y posiblemente tampoco tienen otros vehículos), o sea, aunque tengas las infantería intacta (que no la tienes) esos aprox 1000xbtg o sea, 60k ya no cuentan con equipo, están tiraos en la cuneta

así que yo entiendo que ese 45% de "bajas", sean humanas o materiales, es una muy buena aproximación al desastre total que es la ofensiva rusa

si entraron con 120btg, están ahora mismo con unos 70btg operativos, si logran reagruparse, que esto es otro tema aparte
con material de segunda, las tropas desmoralizadas (ahora no podrán decir que estaban de maniobras y no sabían nada de que iban a ucrania y tal) y con un ejército enfrente mejor dotado y con la moral alta

les han petado barcos, les petan depósitos de combustible en zona rusa, ahora parece que hay "sabotajes" aun más dentro de rusia...


la pregunta es, cuándo se van a dar cuenta los rusos que no van a salir bien de esta?? que una retirada a tiempo es mejor que una derrota tan aplastante??

es que ya solo falta que intenten tirar nukes y les fallen, pero en plan epic fail


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Abr 2022)

Los ucras van poco a poco reduciendo a chatarra a los ruskis

La brigada de infantería 128 #Ukrainian compartió un video de drones de la destrucción del próximo tanque de batalla ruso T-72. Su munición detonó y la tripulación murió en el acto. #Ukraine


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con esas cosas. Es como muy absurdo, pero cualquier ataque a soberanía rusa "justificaría" a Rusia. Si ya hay paises con discurso tibio, imagínate si hay una agresión real (aunque esté plenamente justificada).



La guerra está declarada y en curso.
No tienen sentido esas argumentaciones.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tiene pinta de que alguien se ha dado por aludido con las amenazas de que van a reventar sus ciudades por lo nuclear



Sarmat: 16 ojivas de un megatón. (por lo que se conoce)

Imaginad las 16 mayores ciudades españolas destruidas por un solo artefacto misilístico. Pues a eso es a lo que estamos jugando.

Que no hombre que no, no me vengáis con ostias que para llegar a este punto han fallado o se han querido que fallen todos los mecanismos de seguridad. Este punto no se alcanza con la coyuntura mundial actual, no ya si dos, sino si 18 no quieren...


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Te haces trampas al solitario y lo único que haces es aumentar tu tontuna.
> 
> _cuyo *coste de producción* es muy barato, en torno a 10 ó 15 dólares el MWh frente a los más de 100 en que *cotiza en el mercado* de Ámsterdam._
> 
> ...



Cortas una frase a la mitad ????? Es ese tu argumento ? 

Pues mira la frase termina así " ....… qué cotiza en el mercado de Ámsterdam. Por tanto, pueden venderlo por debajo de ese precio y seguir ganando un importante margen», explica una de las fuentes."

"En enero una tensión importante" y según tu el precio del gas ruso era de 38 , cuando ahora supera los 100. Para ti seguro que es lo mismo.

Yo no he dicho que lo vendan a 15 euros, te inventas las cosas porque no tienes argumentos ?????


Y claro que faltara gas si le cortamos el negocio a Putin pero desde luego no será una catástrofe ..... Por lo menos para europa 







Al menos ya has reconocido que eres un bocazas y que los datos que ponías eran de febrero. Sigue por ese camino


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

el saliente de chuhuiv se consolida






Covaleda dijo:


> Como los rusos no espabilen, en mi opinión en el sector de Izium van a pasar cosas chulísimas y en breve.
> 
> Así estaba el día diez:
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buena voluntad, pero me temo que una guerra es "otra liga" y estos cacharritos no valen ni para tomar por el culo.



Debería pasarse por Urovesa que igual le hacían precio


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La guerra está declarada y en curso.
> No tienen sentido esas argumentaciones.



Estás seguro de que está declarada? Yo creo que sigue siendo una "operación especial".
No creo que a ucrania le convenga para nada pasar de un papel defensivo o de recuperación de su territorio soberano a uno ofensivo sobre estructuras sobre las que no es soberano.
Si ya alemania (el untadete de scholz, mas bien) está en plan tibio, imagina si cambia el paradigma.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Estás seguro de que está declarada? Yo creo que sigue siendo una "operación especial".
> No creo que a ucrania le convenga para nada pasar de un papel defensivo o de recuperación de su territorio soberano a uno ofensivo sobre estructuras sobre las que no es soberano.
> Si ya alemania (el untadete de scholz, mas bien) está en plan tibio, imagina si cambia el paradigma.



Pues salvo que todo esto sea un sueño, me temo que si, hay una guerra en curso.
Y en las guerras los contendientes se dan de mamporros con lo que tengan y como puedan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

a ver si llega a tiempo para el dia del orgullo orco 9 de mayo

24 btg orcos o por alli en la zona



Nicors dijo:


> Yo ahí veo un embolsamiento y una huida a todo prisa de los orcos. Veremos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Cortas una frase a la mitad ????? Es ese tu argumento ?
> 
> Pues mira la frase termina así " ....… qué cotiza en el mercado de Ámsterdam. Por tanto, pueden venderlo por debajo de ese precio y seguir ganando un importante margen», explica una de las fuentes."
> 
> ...



Enfrentarte a tu mayor suministrador de gas es lo que tiene:







Precios de referencia medio en el entorno de los 20 pavos. EEUU interviene el mercado boicoteando el Nord Stream 2, aumentan las tensiones y ahí se dispara, ergo, la intención de EEUU siempre fue acaparar el volumen de mercado ruso hacia Europa.

De restablecer las relaciones con Rusia y activar el Nord Stream 2, ese precio vuelve a la referencia. Obviamente EEUU no lo va a permitir y para ello luchará hasta el último ucraniano. Precios de referencia en pleno conflicto no existen al estar condicionado por elementos disruptivos, el mero hecho de que no entiendas algo tan sencillo es más que suficiente para entender tu condición.

Mira a ver el precio de referencia del gas ruso a India o a China a ver que conclusión sacas, puto melón...


----------



## cienaga (22 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Gracias, los demás también hemos notado la existencia de ríos en los mapas. Hay muchos ríos en Ucrania. El país está lleno de ellos.
> Donde no hay río es en la P-78 ni en la vía férrea desde Savyntsi, que es la clave de lo explicado.



no apostaria mi culo en hacer una cabeza de puente en las marismas entre Savyntsi y Balakliya son 30km de carretera cortar un punto sin mantener una posicion no sirve de nada, hay que cortar un tramo entero, pero solo es una opinion de un general con riñonera



En mi opinion el punto importante no esta en la linea del frente eso es una locura lo mejor es un contragolpe mas atras en la ruta H26 y te plantas en Kupiansk porque las lineas del frente son un bluf muy grande si puedes realizar una contraofensiva, pero para hacer esto con seguridad necesitas algo mas de una brigada, mas otra de refuerzo cuando la primera agote el impulso
con la informacion que tenemos solo podemos especular


----------



## duncan (22 Abr 2022)

De momento y a pesar de cómo habla es el que más ha ido atinando:


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Rusia monta un show al estilo del querido líder, con un misil intercontinental y casualmente al dia siguiente, un centro de desarrollo de misiles (Puede que el centro donde se desarrollo ese misil), arde hasta los cimientos. Lo raro es que no tengamos ya a los conspiranoicos diciendo que esto ha sido un aviso de la CIA. Y mira que esta vez podría parecerlo.
> 
> Espero que no tuvieran copias de seguridad. No me gustaria estar en la piel del que tuvo que darle la buena nueva a Boba.



pssss no lo digas muy alto, el día que rusia disparo el kalibr los follaputin dijeron que era un aviso a los norteamericanos. y mire ustec.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> En mi opinion el punto importante no esta en la linea del frente eso es una locura lo mejor es un contragolpe mas atras en la ruta H26 y te plantas en Kupiansk porque las lineas del frente son un bluf muy grande si puedes realizar una contraofensiva, pero para hacer esto con seguridad necesitas algo mas de una brigada, mas otra de refuerzo cuando la primera agote el impulso
> con la informacion que tenemos solo podemos especular



Lo de la H-26 suena bien, la verdad, pero quizá sea, con lo que tienen, morder más de lo que puedan tragar, al menos por ahora.


----------



## elena francis (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues si, lamentablemente para Ucrania Rusia es un país soberano no como España que le obligan a ceder el Sahara y lo ratifica sin rechistar en una reunión con la enseña nacional invertida. Es lo que hay...
> 
> Permíteme dudar de la soberanía ucraniana, creo que ha asumido una postura obligada muy contraproducente para sus propios intereses.



Que Antonio Pancho es un imbécil indocumentado lo sabemos todos. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo, que no es otro que el ataque injustificado por Rusia a un país soberano que es Ucrania.

Dicho lo anterior me gustaría veros disfrutar de un sistema en el que al disidente le callan la boca a base de polonio. Bueno, a decir verdad no me gustaría verlo....pero parece que los putinianos lo deseáis a toda costa.


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El gran negocio de EEUU: vende el gas a Europa un 40% más caro que Rusia
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos se prepara para hacer un gran negocio con la exportación de gas natural. El país está acelerando la puesta en operación de algunas de sus principales infraestructuras de regasificación para incrementar su volumen de ventas.
> ...



Pero a españa llega una cantidad mínima de gas ruso, y siempre fue así. Lo justo será comparar el precio del gas ruso con el del gas argelino, y por otro lado, el precio del gnl usa con otros gnl que llegan a las plantas regasificadoras.
Los que van a hacerse de oro son los de Mugardos jajajaja


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Enfrentarte a tu mayor suministrador de gas es lo que tiene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primero mientes
Luego insultas
Luego cortas frases a la mitad para que "parezca" que tienes razón
Luego afirmas que yo digo cosas que no he dicho
Luego reconoces que tus " datos" no valen una mierda hoy
Luego sacas las conclusiones que te salen de los cojones sobre geopolítica
Luego olvidas que rusia ha intentado invadir el país vecino sin exito
...........


Tienes que estar muy desesperado y tener muy poca autoestima


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Pero a españa llega una cantidad mínima de gas ruso, y siempre fue así. Lo justo será comparar el precio del gas ruso con el del gas argelino, y por otro lado, el precio del gnl usa con otros gnl que llegan a las plantas regasificadoras.
> Los que van a hacerse de oro son los de Mugardos jajajaja



No es tan poco , pero de todas formas lo que afirma el forero es MENTIRA


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> fotos curiosas, y es el indicativo del mal mantenimiento que tienen los rusos



Me repito como el ajo, pero no puede ser jejejejejejejeje.

los norteamericanos hablaban de gremlins, los alemanes de familias de ratones de campo viviendo dentro del cableado de los panzer y los rusos los llevan de paseo en sus modernicisimos helicopteros de ataques.

por cierto ayer el tru estaba desatao, el orgasmo era épica con los alicopteros ruZZos diciendo "mae mía que peazo de makina" "le apache no tiene nada que aser aki".





veo q esta muy conectado con la linea de propaganda de rt.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Tipica foto a la salida del asador y antes de tirar pal puticlu



Cómo sabes bribónnnn


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver si llega a tiempo para el dia del orgullo orco 9 de mayo
> 
> 24 btg orcos o por alli en la zona



El 9 de mayo al ser las fiestas patronales en Mordor preveo varias cosas:

1 - capital del Khanato blindada hasta las trancas, caras de poker entre los compinches del sátrapa, sátrapa con la cara hinchada, expresión permanente de oler mierda y un extraño temblor en la mano izquierda que no parece voluntario. Será del entrenamiento en la kagebé. 

2 - fuegos artificiales, tracas, petardos y culebrillas a lo largo y ancho de Ucrania, en ambas direcciones para cazar algo que enseñar como trofeo. 

3 - volviendo a la plaza rogelia....intuyo que habrá bastante cachondeo en el sector follaotanico con el desfile de marras. "eh, mirad, los tanques armata, jaja, los sacan de paseo, cuidao que se gripan si recorren 5 km" "celebran el día de la victoria en medio de este fiasco, lol" "esos soldados tienen más de 25 años y están bien alimentados, ¿qué hacen desfilando en vez de luchar? A lo mejor son figurantes" "que limpio y nuevo se ve todo, esto en la guerra de verdad no lo ves ni de coña, si son unos robagallinas" "esos misiles están hechos de cartón" 

Mirad, es que aunque solo fuera por vergüenza torera el desfile ese de los uruk-hai debería suspenderse por lo menos este año. Visto lo visto ni los turkmongoles más abducidos se van a creer ese tocomocho con la que está cayendo. Aquí en occidente ya ni te cuento.


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El presidente Putin le dice al ministro de Defensa, Shoigu, que no puede soportar los chistes de la 'mesa larga'



No quiero ser yo el que lo diga. pero que mal rollo dan estos dos tan cerca, me gustaba cuando el tirano envenenador usaba la mesa larga.

ahora parecen dos abuelos gays con uno de ellos en muy mal estado. 

ahora entiendo el porque el @Penitenciagite!! esta desatao con el putin.


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad de una guerra de baja intensidad y larga duracion, tipo Israel y sus vecinos.
> Un frente sin mucho movimiento, unas bombas aqui y alla, pero la mayoria siguen con sus vidas, mirando la guerra en la tele.
> A Rusia, desprogramar lo avanzado por la propaganda ucraniana le llevara un tiempo, y si mientrastanto, va comprando a los nuevos ciudadanos rusos con energia barata, supresion de deudas con la banca y casas casi gratis, en ese aspecto, cuanto mas se retrase un referendum en las provincias ahora ocupadas, mejores resultados obtendra.
> USA endeudara a la otra parte del pais con armamento y otras ventas a pagar en varias generaciones, asi que tampoco tendra prisa en acabar con el conflicto, tal como se ha visto en las conversaciones de paz que han congelado.
> ...





No, no existe esa posibilidad. 
Con la artillería que van a recibir los ucranianos va a ser de extremada intensidad y van a limpiar los sectores de manera exhaustiva, con los drones van a derretir todo lo que haya en el sector. Los orcos van a desear no haber nacido para morir en Ucrania.
Una vez hayan recuperado todos los territorios de su país se convertirán en el proveedor preferente de la UE en gas y probablemente de uranio para USA.


Los chinos van a estar calladitos y mirarán a Putín de perfil mientras se hacen los dormidos. Va a ser muy fácil para ellos.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Primero mientes
> Luego insultas
> Luego cortas frases a la mitad para que "parezca" que tienes razón
> Luego afirmas que yo digo cosas que no he dicho
> ...



Enlaces a noticias, gráficos, hechos objetivos en torno al Nord Stream 2 frente a una persona que no sabe diferenciar el precio de producción al de cotización y que pretende referenciar precios en pleno conflicto.

Tienes más moral que el Alcoyano. Solo te resta cambiar la historia para que los rusos acabarán hundiendo el Maine, invadiendo filipinas y matando a Manolete. Dale duro flipadillo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

la clave que sostiene al orco en izum es borova realmente, el asunto es que es mas logico que la zona mas intensa de acoso ucraniano se de desde jarkov dado que esta cerca de un nucleo de suministros y tropas. Tambien tiene logica que el norte, la retaguardia profunda rusa esté mas de tranqui, por lo que es buena zona de avance pese a que borova no se toca sino kupiansk

Ahora tiene otra logica, y es que realmente ucrania debe cauterizar todas las vias de acceso perpendiculares desde la frontera rusa, es decir reventar carreteras y vias ferreas hasta el escombro, para liberar riesgo y poder mover tropas en sentido avance al este. El orco avanza por estas carreteras y si no existen, no hay avance. En este avance hacia el este cauterizando vias se llega un momento en que las vias a borova quedan cortadas igualmente y el orco queda apretado en izum

Por cierto, hay un pueblo ucraniano alli cerca de karkov que se llama ROHAN,






cienaga dijo:


> no apostaria mi culo en hacer una cabeza de puente en las marismas entre Savyntsi y Balakliya son 30km de carretera cortar un punto sin mantener una posicion no sirve de nada, hay que cortar un tramo entero, pero solo es una opinion de un general con riñonera
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034094
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autsaider (22 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Os lo digo en serio... creo que este foro ha sido comprado y estamos haciendo EL GILIPOLLAS haciendo de amplificadores del agit-prop del Kremlin. Es decir, nos dejan estar arrinconados aquí (pero lo camuflan con los trolls que entran que NO estan en el ignore para los no registrados) como mal menor y para disimular de qué va la vaina.
> 
> Yo sinceramente ya no me siento seguro en Burbuja por primera vez en 14 años. Estamos haciendo el canelo, encima acosan foreros de forma sincronizada. Seguro que controlan nuestros privados y de todo. Me parece muy peligroso.



*Sobre el tema del hilo:*

La única explicación racional al desastre que está haciendo rusia viene precisamente de un alto oficial ruso: mijail jodarenok. Todo esto lo contó antes de que empezase la invasión, cuando todavía era legal hablar en rusia. El resumen es que Putin está rodeado de gente que no tiene la más mínima experiencia militar. Y como él mismo tampoco sabe mucho, pues se cree las tonterías que le cuentan.

Lo que estas personas pensaban:
-es imposible que los ucranianos se sientan ucranianos, la realidad es que los ucranianos se sienten rusos, si dicen que se sienten ucranianos es porque tienen miedo de su gobierno, casi nadie de ucrania va a luchar por ucrania porque para empezar casi nadie se siente ucraniano
-en la invasión del 2014 estas personas daban por hecho que todo el este de ucrania se uniría por voluntad popular a rusia: ya habían calculado el personal administrativo y habían designado las empresas que harían las obras para infraestructura y nuevas bases militares
-el ejército de ucrania es una chatarra de soldados expertos en escaquearse y de oficiales expertos en robar
-rusia tendrá el dominio absoluto del aire desde el primer momento por lo cual no habrá lucha porque los ucranianos no pueden hacer nada sin dominio del aire
-las ya de por sí débiles fuerzas de ucrania serán vencidas mediante un ataque de misiles de precisión que destruirá los radares, cuarteles, centros de mando y fortificaciones: en solo cuestión de minutos el ejército de ucrania habrá sido aplastado
-un solo regimiento aerotransportado tomará kiev en un par de horas
-en conclusión la cosa está chupada: un súbito ataque de misiles de precisión seguido de una invasión aerotransportada para tomar la capital y poner un gobierno prorruso el mismo día que empezó la guerra; quizá quede aquí o allá alguna unidad de fanáticos luchando, pero esos tampoco van a resistir mucho contra todo el ejército ruso
-occidente aceptará el hecho consumado y no hará nada en absoluto

Luego de exponer lo que ellos piensan es momento de contrastarlo con los datos de la realidad:
-en ucrania el odio a rusia es fortísimo incluso entre los ucranianos que hablan ruso y el odio es el combustible que alimenta la lucha: la batalla va a ser dura; pensar otra cosa es situarse fuera de la realidad
-si rusia tuviese misiles de precisión suficientes para lanzar una sucesión de ataques de fuego masivo contra ucrania, pues lograría causar algo de daño al ejército ucraniano, pero no aplastarlo
-pero es que rusia de entrada no tiene recursos ni para lanzar un único ataque de fuego masivo; por tanto pensar que rusia va a aplastar a ucrania con misiles de precisión es situarse fuera de la realidad
-los chechenos y los afganos no tenían aviones ni helicopteros y la victoria contra los chechenos fue muy costosa para rusia y contra los afganos fue imposible
-en la breve guerra con georgia, rusia perdió 31 aviones el primer día y los mandos rusos estaban en shock
-ucrania a diferencia de los chechenos y afganos si tiene aviones y equipos antiaéreos, de hecho tiene muchos más de los que tenía georgia, por tanto de entrada es dudoso que los rusos tengan superioridad aérea, pero incluso en el caso hipotético de que la tuvieran la experiencia de chechenia y afganistán indica que habrá lucha; pensar otra cosa es situarse fuera de la realidad
-ucrania era un ejército de chiste hasta el euromaidan y la invasión rusa del 2014, desde entonces tienen un ejército con doctrina y entrenamiento otan, el equipo ruso que siguen usando lo han dotado de electrónica occidental, todas sus unidades tienen experiencia de combate, su único enemigo es rusia y se han preparado todo lo posible para repeler una invasión, reciben apoyo militar de occidente; ucrania está capacitada para repeler una invasión rusa y pensar otra cosa es estar fuera de la realidad
-occidente dará un apoyo masivo a ucrania, quizá manden el armamento a través de contrabandistas o quizá lo manden ellos mismos o quizá a través de terceros países o vete a saber, pero el caso es que lo van a mandar y pensar otra cosa es estar fuera de la realidad
-occidente enviará tropas a ucrania, incluso a sus soldados de operaciones especiales, quizá dirán que son voluntarios o que son mercenarios o vete a saber, pero los van a mandar seguro y pensar otra cosa es estar fuera de la realidad
-rusia no solo tendrá que luchar contra un ejército ucraniano que lleva años preparándose para repeler una invasión rusa y apoyado por occidente, sino también contra unidades de partisanos armados con stinger, visores nocturnos y todo lo demás que le va a dar occidente; pensar otra cosa es estar fuera de la realidad
-el combate urbano es la pesadilla de cualquier ejército; pensar que kiev va a caer en dos horas ante un regimiento de paracas o que el ejército ruso casi no tendrá oposición en su avance por ucrania, es de mentes que se situan fuera de la realidad 

*Sobre lo que cuentas tú:*

¿Y qué propones que hagamos?


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues salvo que todo esto sea un sueño, me temo que si, hay una guerra en curso.
> Y en las guerras los contendientes se dan de mamporros con lo que tengan y como puedan.



Nono, a ver, si yo tengo claro que hay una guerra. Pero vamos a la dialectica. Hay una guerra declarada como tal, de pais soberano a pais soberano? No. Segun rusia, está de operación especial. Si ucrania lanza un pepino a ese puente, y luego rusia en respuesta lanza un pepino nuclear táctico, pues seguro que china diria, ah, es lo que tiene la guerra. Pero mientras ucrania esté a la defensiva, ni china miraría para otro lado ante ese tipo de ataque


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Abr 2022)

La PRIMAVERA ya ha llegado…


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Nono, a ver, si yo tengo claro que hay una guerra. Pero vamos a la dialectica. Hay una guerra declarada como tal, de pais soberano a pais soberano? No. Segun rusia, está de operación especial. Si ucrania lanza un pepino a ese puente, y luego rusia en respuesta lanza un pepino nuclear táctico, pues seguro que china diria, ah, es lo que tiene la guerra. Pero mientras ucrania esté a la defensiva, ni china miraría para otro lado ante ese tipo de ataque



No habrá bombazos nucleares. Y los que tenemos la edad suficiente para recordar como era el mundo antes de la caída del Muro de Berlín lo sabemos muy bien.
Otra cosa es que haya un sector de opinión clamando sibilinamente por una escalada o una extensión del conflicto, como ya hicieron los republicanos aquí al final de la Guerra Civil, por ejemplo. Esto, entiendo, obedece a buscar la forma de evitar el callejón sin salida en el que se han metido los rusos al fracasar en sus planes originales.


----------



## iases (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Enlaces a noticias, gráficos, hechos objetivos en torno al Nord Stream 2 frente a una persona que no sabe diferenciar el precio de producción al de cotización y que pretende referenciar precios en pleno conflicto.
> 
> Tienes más moral que el Alcoyano. Solo te resta cambiar la historia para que los rusos acabarán hundiendo el Maine, invadiendo filipinas y matando a Manolete. Dale duro flipadillo...



Enlace que tu mismo admites desactualizado, haces afirmaciones sin ninguna prueba, sigues poniendo en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Pones gráficos que no aportan nada, te sacas conclusiones de los cojones.....

Luego vas y haces lo que te crees que es un chistecito y aprovechas para insultar......... Te veo muy muy muy flojito










No paras de repetir que el error es intentar le parar los pies a un megalómano que se dedica a extender por las armas " su imperio " matando violando y robando.

Cuando el verdadero error fue confiar alguna vez en él. Error que no se volverá a producir y lamentablemente pagarán muy caro sus súbditos.


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> De momento y a pesar de cómo habla es el que más ha ido atinando:



lo que venimos comentando, rusia no tiene tropas suficientes para "nada"

cuanto más quiera abarcar, menos apretará

y se supone que empezó el mambo el martes, hoy es miércoles y qué sabemos del mambo?? que han dejado de bombardear mariupol y poco más


----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> No quiero ser yo el que lo diga. pero que mal rollo dan estos dos tan cerca, me gustaba cuando el tirano envenenador usaba la mesa larga.
> 
> ahora parecen dos abuelos gays con uno de ellos en muy mal estado.
> 
> ahora entiendo el porque el @Penitenciagite!! esta desatao con el putin.



está photochopeado y aun sin, da grima..


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Estás seguro de que está declarada? Yo creo que sigue siendo una "operación especial".
> No creo que a ucrania le convenga para nada pasar de un papel defensivo o de recuperación de su territorio soberano a uno ofensivo sobre estructuras sobre las que no es soberano.
> Si ya alemania (el untadete de scholz, mas bien) está en plan tibio, imagina si cambia el paradigma.




Putinia considera Crimea como propia, ¿qué diferencia hay entre bombardear Sebastopol o bombardear Rostov si considera ambos como territorio nacional?
Si en Rostov o en Belgorod hay objetivos que merezca la pena destruir, intentarán destruirlos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

No tengo pruebas pero tal como lo veo antes del 9 de mayo el khanato va a fabricar un escenario de crisis de seguridad nacional y el día 8 declarará guerra, esto es, poner la maquinaria y la población del imperio a disposición de la guerra. Dia 9 el desfile para engorilar los animos y el 10 la maquinaria de picar gopnik y chatarra a destajo.

¿por que va a declarar la guerra? porque rusia puede calcular y es un calculo razonable que ucrania solo va a recibir armamento, y por mucho que reciba nunca será un ejercito de mas de 500K, mientras que Rusia se podría poner en 2 millones de soldados o más u sencillamente puede acumular cadaveres de modo que entierren a los soldados ucranianos.

Demográficamente tambien le salen las cuentas pues aunque pierda 1 millon de soldados y extermine no se 1/3 de la poblacion de ucrania para lograr la docilidad absoluta, con que queden mas de 1 millon en la tierra que acaba de devastar ya gana población.

Personalmente me parece que rusia no ha entrado todavia en modo horda y aun nos espera su digievolucion a la orden 227 y masa amorfa pero de verdad.



El cogorzas dijo:


> El 9 de mayo al ser las fiestas patronales en Mordor preveo varias cosas:
> 
> 1 - capital del Khanato blindada hasta las trancas, caras de poker entre los compinches del sátrapa, sátrapa con la cara hinchada, expresión permanente de oler mierda y un extraño temblor en la mano izquierda que no parece voluntario. Será del entrenamiento en la kagebé.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Dicen que el avión derribado es un SU-34



Pues esta tapita sin cerveza es de 35.000.000 $ que al cambio de rublos esssssss, veamos... veamos...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Enlace que tu mismo admites desactualizado, haces afirmaciones sin ninguna prueba, sigues poniendo en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Pones gráficos que no aportan nada, te sacas conclusiones de los cojones.....
> 
> Luego vas y haces lo que te crees que es un chistecito y aprovechas para insultar......... Te veo muy muy muy flojito
> 
> ...



Son las consecuencias directas del sabotaje del Nord Stream 2 por parte de USA. Pero vamos que si pretendes creer que ahora nos van a vender el gas a 15 dólares procesos y transportes incluidos pues te mereces todo lo que te pase.

Es la tercera vez que USA trasvasa sus miserias a Europa y aún no te has enterado. Como tampoco os habeis enterado que desde el inicio del conflicto se ha devaluado muchisimo más el Euro que el rublo habiendo recuperado su valor inicial.

Nada, nada. Tu haz caso a Borrel y a Antonioque la pedazo de estanflación que te vas a comer te va a espabilar por si sola.


----------



## alas97 (22 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El regimen ruso es igual que la gerontocracia de la URSS a principios de los 80
> 
> 
> Iba a decir como en Cuba
> ...



En cuba tenían una momia que hoy esta defenestrada, se llamaba alarcón. decía que usa era terrible con el capitalismo, lo que no te cuenta es que la esposa robaba en las tiendas en nueva york como si lo fueran a prohibir.

Decía cosas como que no se podía dar pasaporte para viajar a todos porque los aviones podían chocar en el aire de tanta gente viajando al mismo tiempo, y por eso en los demás países se prohibía que sus ciudadanos salieran al exterior.



Los rojos capitalistas son así. Privilegios para ellos pero para los demás no.

Y el lavrov es un impresentable.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Decían que si Sánchez era gafe y al final ha traído montón de suerte. Incendios en Moscú, cacharros tumbados a tutiplén,…No tardes en volver!!!



Eso declara de qué pie cojea, aunque lo disimule.


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La PRIMAVERA ya ha llegado…



Buenísimo, si le prendes fuego a las oficinas de reclutamiento del ejército de Saruman te ahorras hacer la mili y que te vuelen las pelotas en una aldea ucraniana donde Cristo perdió la chancla.


----------



## geral (22 Abr 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> *Sobre el tema del hilo:*
> 
> La única explicación racional al desastre que está haciendo rusia viene precisamente de un alto oficial ruso: mijail jodarenok. Todo esto lo contó antes de que empezase la invasión, cuando todavía era legal hablar en rusia. El resumen es que Putin está rodeado de gente que no tiene la más mínima experiencia militar. Y como él mismo tampoco sabe mucho, pues se cree las tonterías que le cuentan.
> 
> ...



Creo que tienes toda la razón y para mí es la explicación sobre lo que está pasando. Incluso hay cierto _wishful thinking_ que se repite en este foro como que Ucrania era de mitad pro-rusa. Es una falsedad colosal cuyas consecuencias son irrelevantes si las escribe aquí un keyboard warrior, pero es muy peligrosa si la cree un dirigente ruso y eso es lo que creen.

Esas zonas presumiblemente pro-rusas porque su lengua es rusa votaron aplastantemente a favor de la INDEPENDENCIA de Ucrania. No quieren a Rusia ni en pintura y menos los menores de 40 años.

Es como uno que antes decía que Portugal es España irredenta o pensar que un uruguayo va a querer ser español por compartir idioma. Es nacionalismo nublando el más mínimo sentido analítico.

Además de los datos, 2 experiencias personales:
1) Conozco una familia ucraniana que vivia a las afueras de Kiev. Ella de origen ruso y origen en Donbass, él de Kiev. Viven desde 2015 en España. Ella tiene a TODA su familia en Rusia y en Dombass y se siente 100% ucraniana a pesar de hablar ruso. Es como una argentina de 2ª generación de origen español. Ella se siente 100% argentina y ha ido y va a TODAS las concentraciones contra la guerra.
2) Una rusia (escultural, por cierto) con familia en la frontera (pero en Rusia). Su familia le dice que no vuelva ni loca a su ciudad rusa. Que se quede en España. Que allí no hay futuro, que pelee lo pueda en España (una mujer inteligentisima y bellísima), pero que no vuelva. Me contaba que su madre le decía algo así como que su mayor orgullo era saber que habia criado una hija que puede vivir fuera de Rusia. 
Esta mujer nos cuenta que ha roto amistades con rusos (ex)amigos suyos que solo ven la tele rusa y para quienes no hay civiles ucranianos muertos. Que Rusia solo ataca a nazis, que Ucrania quiere ser rusa y que Zelensky es un "payaso" sin más análisis. Ella, para mí, es una víctima más de Putin por muy rusa que sea.


----------



## moncton (22 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Cómo sabes bribónnnn



Ej que ya son unos años mas los que anduve de comercial, o como dicen en inglaterra, "business development" anda que no me comi yo miles de km de vuelo al año en clase "turista", suficientes para tener tarjeta oro de la one world y eso que la mitad de vuelos eran con otras arolineas

Las he visto de todos los colores en cuatro continentes, cambiando los caretos y el acento ingles pero la comida, la bebida, el yeyo y las putas son una constante universal como la gravitacion o la de Plank


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos van a contar los muertos:



Estamos cenando y le comento a mi hija de 4 años, que a veces las noticias son más divertidas que sus dibujos animados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que Antonio Pancho es un imbécil indocumentado lo sabemos todos. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo, que no es otro que el ataque injustificado por Rusia a un país soberano que es Ucrania.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior me gustaría veros disfrutar de un sistema en el que al disidente le callan la boca a base de polonio. Bueno, a decir verdad no me gustaría verlo....pero parece que los putinianos lo deseáis a toda costa.



No es la primera vez que ocurre algo similar lamentablemente. Lo que no había ocurrido antes es tal grado de ingeniería social derivada, al menos que yo recuerde por edad.

No se a que te refieres con lo de putiniano, yo también tengo sentimientos, de hecho me emocionó mucho ver a VOX aplaudir la exposición sobre el genocidio de Gernika por parte de Zelenski. Hacia tiempo que no veía hacer tanto el ridículo por imposición estadounidense, pero ya se sabe, donde manda patrón...


----------



## El cogorzas (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No tengo pruebas pero tal como lo veo antes del 9 de mayo el khanato va a fabricar un escenario de crisis de seguridad nacional y el día 8 declarará guerra, esto es, poner la maquinaria y la población del imperio a disposición de la guerra. Dia 9 el desfile para engorilar los animos y el 10 la maquinaria de picar gopnik y chatarra a destajo.
> 
> ¿por que va a declarar la guerra? porque rusia puede calcular y es un calculo razonable que ucrania solo va a recibir armamento, y por mucho que reciba nunca será un ejercito de mas de 500K, mientras que Rusia se podría poner en 2 millones de soldados o más u sencillamente puede acumular cadaveres de modo que entierren a los soldados ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Coincido pero sólo parcialmente. Es verdad que llamar a la movilización general y activar el modo total krieg inclinaría la balanza dramáticamente de un lado...peeero hacer eso no es gratis y podría tener consecuencias muy jodidas para la satrapía del gremlin. No es lo mismo llevar una chapita con la "z" en la solapa que ver como movilizan a tus hijos, a tu hermano y a tu marido a jugarse el pellejo en el quinto coño a cambio de nada. Y para semejante despliegue harían falta muchos medios, armas, vehículos, suministros, etc etc que estamos viendo que son del aliexpress, cuando los hay. Ah. Y sobre todo pasta, mucha mucha pasta, pasta que escasea de manera dramática. Todo esto es uno de esos cócteles picantes que harían que el descontento en la población subiese como la espuma hasta poder derivar en algo difícil de controlar y más difícil aún de tapar o disimular. Zelensky pudo hacerlo legítimamente al ser el país invadido, pero sacrificar de tal manera la nación para justificar una invasión caprichosa es bastante menos popular.

Ojo, no digo que pouting no lo pudiera hacer, ha demostrado de sobra lo desconectado que está de la realidad. Ahí solo se podría confiar en que los lacayos de palacio le sirvieran una taza de caldo de pollo aliñado con polonio.


----------



## Nicors (22 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> El 9 de mayo al ser las fiestas patronales en Mordor preveo varias cosas:
> 
> 1 - capital del Khanato blindada hasta las trancas, caras de poker entre los compinches del sátrapa, sátrapa con la cara hinchada, expresión permanente de oler mierda y un extraño temblor en la mano izquierda que no parece voluntario. Será del entrenamiento en la kagebé.
> 
> ...



Si no se rinden de aquí al 9m, pasarán cositas en putinlandia, los ucras están encabronados y van a por todas. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Cipotex (22 Abr 2022)

Si Rusia en 10 años de guerra en Afganistán no movilizó a reclutas forzosos, porqué creéis que puede hacerlo ahora? Es lo que me pregunto……


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es la primera vez que ocurre algo similar lamentablemente. Lo que no había ocurrido antes es tal grado de ingeniería social derivada, al menos que yo recuerde por edad.
> 
> No se a que te refieres con lo de putiniano, yo también tengo sentimientos, de hecho me emocionó mucho ver a VOX aplaudir la exposición sobre el genocidio de Gernika por parte de Zelenski. Hacia tiempo que no veía hacer tanto el ridículo por imposición estadounidense, pero ya se sabe, donde manda patrón...



Cinismo absoluto. Llamas genocidio a lo de Guernica "intento de acabar con un pueblo o sociedad" pero eres incapaz de admitir y condenar ni un solo asesinato de los rusos






__





"Una historia de horror contra civiles": el informe de la ONU que confirma la ejecución de al menos 50 personas en Bucha por tropas rusas".


Asco inmenso. Y que haya foreros que sean incapaces de admitir ni un solo crimen realizado por los rusos. Aquí dirán que algunos no hemos condenamos los crímenes de guerra documentados de ucranianos contra civiles y rusos. Pues ese "y tú más no les funciona", yo y muchos también los hemos...




www.burbuja.info






*Una historia de horror contra civiles": el informe de la ONU que confirma la ejecución de al menos 50 personas en Bucha por tropas rusas".*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Si Rusia en 10 años de guerra en Afganistán no movilizó a reclutas forzosos, porqué creéis que puede hacerlo ahora? Es lo que me pregunto……



Porque el conflicto actual no tiene similares desde la II Guerra Mundial. Ni por despliegue, ni por peligrosidad, ni por potencial de escalada, ni por nada de nada.




Nicors dijo:


> Si no se rinden de aquí al 9m, pasarán cositas en putinlandia, los ucras están encabronados y van a por todas. Ahí lo dejo.



Hay que ser muy inocente para creer que esto acabará el 9 de Mayo. Rusia ha implementado elementos de Economía de guerra, lo cual de una idea del alcance temporal del conflicto.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cinismo absoluto. Llamas genocidio a lo de Guernica "intento de acabar con un pueblo o sociedad" pero eres incapaz de admitir y condenar ni un solo asesinato de los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No si no hablaba de mi, la calificación de genocidio la hizo Zelenski al referirse a Gernika y VOX al completo aplaudiendo. 

Mi posición es irrelevante, simplemente analizo ciertas situaciones absolutamente surrealistas derivadas del conflicto actual.


----------



## Visrul (22 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me da la impresión que los ruskis se la siguen llevando una paliza que no esperaban....
> Sobre lo de los siniestros en Rusia me da la impresión que son operaciones de sabotaje.



Empiezo a creer que puede haber algún comando Ukraniano en Rusia con apoyo local haciendo cositas...


----------



## Evangelion (22 Abr 2022)

Va a haber mas cañones en Ucrania que militares.


----------



## TAKA (22 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La 93 está siendo especialmente efectiva en el uso combinado de drones y artillería, cabría esperar que los primeros 155mm modernos occidentales incluida munición guiada y radares contrabateria lleguen a esta unidad,ahi su efectividad se multiplicará aun mas.
> 
> Algunas cuentas informan que los rusos se tratarían de elementos de la 64 Motorizada de Guardias, que fueron los que estuvieron en Bucha y están desplegados en Izium, por cuestiones que todos conocemos, los ucranianos no tomarán prisioneros de esta unidad.



Aunque de primeras pueda sonar bien lo que insinúas, es precisamente de la 64 motorizada de donde hay que tomar prisioneros. Hay que saber de cuan arriba llegaron las órdenes de la matanza de Bucha. Aunque después de ver a Mr. Botox dándoles medallas, me puedo hacer una idea.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Abr 2022)

Puton lleva con expresion de oler mierda desde que nació

Habeis visto sus fotos de niño?
En su boda?


A ver cuando los rusos escogen de lider a un no trastornado

Seria novedad

Cuando no son totalitarios locos son alcohólicos o zares místicos


----------



## Covaleda (22 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Va a haber mas cañones en Ucrania que militares.



Es lo que necesitan si quieren recuperar el territorio, artillería. Mucha y buena.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Abr 2022)

Y a estos quien se los está cargando, Putin o la CÍA?









Dos magnates del gas rusos matan al mismo tiempo a sus familias en Lloret y en Moscú y se suicidan


Dos multimillonarios rusos, Serguéi Protosenya y Vladislav Avayev, magnates y empresarios del gas, habrían asesinado a sus familias antes de quitarse la vida, al mismo tiempo,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No si no hablaba de mi, la calificación de genocidio la hizo Zelenski al referirse a Gernika y VOX al completo aplaudiendo.
> 
> Mi posición es irrelevante, simplemente analizo ciertas situaciones absolutamente surrealistas derivadas del conflicto actual.



Increíble. Jamás pones un enlace y eso te lleva a MENTIR con todo el descaro de mundo!

No si lo haces por pura maldad, para encabronar el debate o por falta de una inteligencia mínima para debatir entre personas adultas.

*Zelenski no comparó lo de Guernica con un genocidio.*


Me cabreas hasta el límite. Figurate que yo tengo en mi firma puesto: "*Más vale un gramo de certeza que un kilo de quizás."*

Aquí el texto íntegro










Consulte el discurso íntegro de Volodimir Zelenski ante el Congreso


Estimada Señora Presidenta del Congreso de los Diputados Estimado Señor Presidente del Gobierno Estimados Diputados y Senadores Estimados miembros del Gobierno Estimado pueblo de E




amp-elmundo-es.cdn.ampproject.org





"...
Rusia está empleando todos sus recursos para extender la guerra y la destrucción de todo fundamento de vida normal.

Solo imaginen que hoy las madres ucranianas escriben en las espaldas de sus bebés con un bolígrafo el nombre del niño, y los números de teléfono de contacto de los familiares... ¿Para qué?

Pues para que en el caso de que los ocupantes maten a sus padres, tengan por lo menos una pequeña esperanza de salvar a sus hijos.

Imaginen que a día de hoy los ciudadanos europeos tuvieran que vivir semanas enteras en sótanos para salvar su vida de los bombardeos, de los misiles. Estamos en abril del año 2022, pero parece que estemos en abril de 1937, cuando todo el mundo conoció el nombre de una ciudad española, Guernica.

Imaginen que la población civil en las ciudades tuviera que vivir en condiciones inhumanas, privados de agua, comida, o medicamentos.

Las tropas rusas llevan más de tres semanas asediando Mariupol. Están destruyendo esta ciudad, ya no queda prácticamente nada, más que ruinas. ¡Más del 90% de los edificios ha sido destruido! A las personas asesinadas las entierran directamente en los patios de las casas, al lado de los edificios derruidos, donde residían..


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

El buque Español Ysabel ( Ysabel?) de 16000 toneladas, lleva 200tn de material enviado por España y el resto de material estadounidense. 

Posible Maine a la vista?


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

A ver, yo no se qué pasa con la comprension lectora de la gente. No se si es que hay tanto forero en modo barsa-madrid que ya con dos palabras clave en un texto, completan todo el significado.
Yo digo que hay una guerra
Yo digo que lo que no hay es una declaración formal de guerra por parte de Rusia. Podrá parecer una formalidad, pero no lo es. Os dirijo al post de ariki algo mas arriba.
Y para mi estaría justificado, y sería un gozo supremo, hasta que un equipo de fuerzas especiales ucranianas aterrizase en el kremlin y ejecutase a Putin como la puta rata que es.
Y si hubiese una guerra formalmente declarada, nadie podria decir una puta moerda ante un hecho como ese, o con el bombardeo de un puto puente o en general de territorio del otro pais.
Pero no la hay. Y mi opinión es que cualquier ataque de mierda, aunque sea una granada de mano, en territorio ruso, seria exprimido hasta el absurdo por los proputas para justificar ya no solo la invasión, si no cualquier hecho ocurrido y por ocurrir.
Y repito, porque alguno volvera por peteneras. No digo que para mi lo justifique, si no que para la borregada proputin, lo justificaría. Y mas importante, le quitaría corsés a algun pais tibio de los que por ahi pululan.
Y a lo mejor algo de razón tengo cuando, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, ese puto puente está intacto con lo facil que sería volarlo, y aunque el otro colega nombrase sebastopol, hasta donde yo se no ha sido bombardeada, como nada de crimea, ni menos nada en territorio ruso (aunque eso si que intentaron colar los putines no se que mierda de ataque los primero dias, y sacaron las imagenes de un puto pajar ardiendo)


----------



## At4008 (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

quien se lo ventila?
supon que hay una guerra entre el frente de la desescalada y el frente de la escalada dentro de la mafia rusa.
Evidentemente en el lado de la desescalada estaran los oligarcas capitalistas, dueños de empresas rusas que exportan ect. Y en el lado de la escalada estaran los aparatos del estado y guardia sistemica tipo Shoigu ect que no viven de producir nada sino que su poder depende del tamaño y legislacion del estado.
Ahora a quienes estan matando en esta guerra civil?

A Putin si se lo ventilan es porque no cumple las expectativas de lo duro que hay que apretar en ucrania, a los rusos lo que les jode es perder la guerra mas que pasar penuria.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Estan redactados de anteriores veces. Como comprenderás para contestarle a un cabeza de chorlito yanki-otan víctima del descerebramiento mediático NO voy a volver a escribir lo que ya está hecho.
> 
> Amplio información.
> 
> ...



Intentas romper el hilo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Increíble. Jamás pones un enlace y eso te lleva a MENTIR con todo el descaro de mundo!
> 
> No si lo haces por pura maldad, para encabronar el debate o por falta de una inteligencia mínima para debatir entre personas adultas.
> 
> ...



Y a raíz de que conoció todo el mundo a Gernika, a raíz del genocidio producido o de la inauguración del parque de atracciones?

A ver si los cínicos vais a ser vosotros al no reconocer lo de Gernika como genocidio y en cambio se os llena la boca con lo de Bucha que aún está bajo verificación.

Se sobreentiende que si Zelenski compara Gernika con actuaciones como la de Bucha, la esta catalogando como un genocidio al efectuar tal símil. Pero si te empeñas en desmentirlo con un enlace pues vale....

P. D: yo no encabrono a nadie, en todo caso te encabronas solo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y a raíz de que conoció todo el mundo a Gernika, a raíz del genocidio producido o de la inauguración del parque de atracciones?
> 
> A ver si los cínicos vais a ser vosotros al no reconocer lo de Gernika como genocidio y en cambio se os llena la boca con lo de Bucha que aún está bajo verificación.
> 
> ...



Me parece que la tercera opción de las que decía es la más probable.

Lo de Guernica no fue un genocidio y lo de Bucha tampoco. Para eso se hacen las definiciones.

Wikipedia

*"Significado jurídico y significado coloquial*

Existe una discrepancia entre el significado jurídico y el significado coloquial o profano de la palabra, lo que da lugar a equívocos y enconados debates acerca de la cuestión.

Desde un punto de vista jurídico, el genocidio, ya sea cometido en tiempo de paz o en tiempo de guerra se considera un delito de derecho internacional. Tanto la Convención para la Prevención y la Sanción del Delito de Genocidio de 1948 como el Estatuto de Roma de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) de 1998 *recogen una idéntica definición:[4]**[5]*

*Delito de Genocidio*.[4][5]
*Se entenderá por “genocidio” cualquiera de los actos mencionados a continuación, perpetrados con la intención de destruir total o parcialmente a un grupo nacional, étnico, racial o religioso como tal:*
A) Matanza de miembros del grupo;
B) Lesión grave a la integridad física o mental de los miembros del grupo;
C) Sometimiento intencional del grupo a condiciones de existencia que hayan de acarrear su destrucción física, total o parcial;
D) Medidas destinadas a impedir nacimientos en el seno del grupo;
E) Traslado por la fuerza de niños del grupo a otro grupo.


----------



## At4008 (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

Ya sé que vengo tarde al tema de "resucitar" los tanques almacenados en depósitos al aire libre del que se ha hablado unas páginas atrás pero ahora me habéis pillado con un poco de tiempo para contar batallitas (no cruentas)

Hace ya unos años, trabajando en otra empresa localizada en un polígono industrial del cinturón de Barcelona, teníamos aparcado (mejor dicho semi-abandonado) al otro lado un Nissan Patrol que estaba a nombre de la compañía y que había utilizado el jefe en su momento tanto para cositas de la casa como para uso propio. Con el tiempo, se compró otros vehículos propios y la empresa además adquirió sus _fregonetas_ y camiones.

Hasta que un día llegó la policía municipal y con la matrícula a nombre de la empresa que estaba delante no tuvo más que preguntar por el responsable y cómo es que ese vehículo de ahí está dejado desde... y que se retirase en breve. En mi opinión, más por evitar dar explicaciones que por pagar el multazo (era una empresa familiar) el jefe llamó a los del taller de los camiones, vinieron 2 ó 3 mecánicos y en media mañana estuvieron trasteando hasta ponerlo en marcha. Recuerdo haber preguntado a uno de ellos: ¿Pero podréis hacer arrancar eso después de tanto tiempo? Y me contestó: "Claro, es que estos japoneses..."

Lo que no recuerdo es el destino final, si el desguace o la re-venta a un checho. Da igual, lo importante es que varios tíos se tiraron unas horitas para poner a punto el motor, niveles, presión y tal.

Y la cuestión es: ¿Cuántas horas-hombre serían necesarias para poner a punto un carro de combate depositado a la intemperie en Siberia durante décadas en vez del relativo suave clima mediterráneo de interior? Conjunto motor, tren de rodaje, suspensiones, transmisión y dirección, ópticas, armamento principal (con su máquina cargadora) y secundario, comunicaciones y electrónica, accesorios varios...

jo#er, hasta incluso que las escotillas cierren (y abran) bien. 

Y doy por hecho que en Rusia tienen disponibilidad de personal de mantenimiento que sepa hacer este trabajo.







Da igual la cantidad de tanques que tengan almacenados, lo que importa es la cantidad que puedan rescatar en estado aceptable en un tiempo razonable.

Ya del tiempo que se tarda en adiestrar buenos tanquistas lo dejamos para otro momento...

PD; en su momento el Ejército de Tierra adquirió un lote de M-60 producto de la retirada de tropas USA en Alemania por el fin de la guerra fría. A pesar de su origen, tampoco es que se encontrasen en un estado digamos optimo. Parece que cuando se adquirieron Leopard-2 germanos de segunda mano, para ir preparándonos para los fabricados nuevos aquí, se atinó un poco más.


----------



## Pitoste (22 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No habrá bombazos nucleares. Y los que tenemos la edad suficiente para recordar como era el mundo antes de la caída del Muro de Berlín lo sabemos muy bien.
> Otra cosa es que haya un sector de opinión clamando sibilinamente por una escalada o una extensión del conflicto, como ya hicieron los republicanos aquí al final de la Guerra Civil, por ejemplo. Esto, entiendo, obedece a buscar la forma de evitar el callejón sin salida en el que se han metido los rusos al fracasar en sus planes originales.



Estratégicas, seguro que no, por mucha sacada de rabo al estilo niño de 5 años de Putin con el icbm del otro dia.
Tácticas, espero que no, pero yo tb creía en febrero que no estaría tan loco de iniciar la invasión...


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Impresionante...



Parece una parte de placa de comunicaciones asíncronas...de hace 20 años.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me parece que la tercera opción de las que decía es la más probable.
> 
> Lo de Guernica no fue un genocidio y lo de Bucha tampoco. Para eso se hacen las definiciones.
> 
> ...



Tercera opción de las que decía usted? No se cuales son las otras dos, pero bueno.

En definitiva, que para usted ni lo de Gernika ni lo de Bucha responde a un genocidio. Pues muy bien, yo me he limitado a poner de manifiesto las situaciones absolutamente surrealistas que está dejando este conflicto, como por ejemplo VOX aplaudiendo el discurso de Zelenski en el que hacia alusión a Gernika.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (22 Abr 2022)

con tu permiso escribo debajo de las cuestiones para mayor claridad

SDS


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Van a la chatarrería, hijo de puta, que parece que disfrutas viendo morir ucranianios. Me cago en tu PUTA madre.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Qué, cómo van esos ánimos otanistas?   

Venga que el Euribor ya se os pone en positivo, y hoy la UE ha admitido el pago en rublos del gas ruso.

Vamos azovistas! Arriba esos ánimos!! Ya estáis casi en Moscú!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué, cómo van esos ánimos otanistas?
> 
> Venga que el Euribor ya se os pone en positivo, y hoy la UE ha admitido el pago en rublos del gas ruso.
> 
> Vamos azovistas! Arriba esos ánimos!! Ya estáis casi en Moscú!!



Al final vamos a tener que cambiar los Euros por Rublos. A ver si la lagarta mete una ostia a los tipos hasta el 10% que es a lo que debieran estar.

Ahora ya se por qué han prohibido el SWIFT en Rusia, si no llega a ser por eso media Europa se hubiera ido al 18% de rentabilidad en una divisa respaldada por recursos energéticos.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Al final vamos a tener que cambiar los Euros por Rublos. A ver si la lagarta mete una ostia a los tipos hasta el 10% que es a lo que debieran estar.
> 
> Ahora ya se porque han prohibido el SWIFT en Rusia, si no llega a ser por eso media Europa se hubiera ido al 18% de rentabilidad en una divisa respaldada por recursos energéticos.



Cierto aunque...para ser sinceros, Swift sigue funcionando en Rusia...como el primer día.
No hay restricciones a día de hoy.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cierto aunque...para ser sinceros, Swift sigue funcionando en Rusia...como el primer día.
> No hay restricciones a día de hoy.



Pero desde fuera como pequeño inversor jodido para entrar, no?


----------



## txusky_g (22 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Va a haber mas cañones en Ucrania que militares.



Esto si que es un follarusos y no Zhukov.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero desde fuera como pequeño inversor jodido para entrar, no?



No es dificil. En Rusia se puede abrir una cuenta bancaria sin ser residente; solo necesitas una dirección física en Rusia, y registrarla.
Eso sí, tienes que venir aquí en persona. Algo que se puede hacer. La peña se piensa que las fronteras están cerradas o algo así 

Cuando la situación es normal, salvo el tema de aviones, que tienes que hacer escalas. Yo estuve la semana pasada en París, vía Serbia, por ejemplo. Y hace tres semanas, vía Helsinki.

La dificultad de invertir en Rusia es que te la metan doblada, básicamente. Pero por desconocimiento del ruso, no por otra cosa.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los ucras están como "niños con zapatos nuevos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18





Погода в Киеве и Украине на сегодня - прогноз синоптиков
[/QUOTE]
Desde aquí huele a cerdo asado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No es dificil. En Rusia se puede abrir una cuenta bancaria sin ser residente; solo necesitas una dirección física en Rusia, y registrarla.
> Eso sí, tienes que venir aquí en persona. Algo que se puede hacer. La peña se piensa que las fronteras están cerradas o algo así
> 
> Cuando la situación es normal, salvo el tema de aviones, que tienes que hacer escalas. Yo estuve la semana pasada en París, vía Serbia, por ejemplo. Y hace tres semanas, vía Helsinki.
> ...



Tu que tienes mano en el Kremlin comentales que implementen algo más liviano tipo n26 ruso o algo así.

No puede ser que vosotros podáis nukearnos sin más y nosotros tengamos que hacer toda esa movida para abrir una puta cuenta...


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Reclutan lo que sea
> desde un ewok a van gogh


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No si no hablaba de mi, la calificación de genocidio la hizo Zelenski al referirse a Gernika y VOX al completo aplaudiendo.
> 
> Mi posición es irrelevante, simplemente analizo ciertas situaciones absolutamente surrealistas derivadas del conflicto actual.



Lo surrealista es que trates de justificar de algún modo a Putin y esta guerra infame e ilegítima.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Aunque de primeras pueda sonar bien lo que insinúas, es precisamente de la 64 motorizada de donde hay que tomar prisioneros. Hay que saber de cuan arriba llegaron las órdenes de la matanza de Bucha. Aunque después de ver a Mr. Botox dándoles medallas, me puedo hacer una idea.



Ke Kanten!


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y a raíz de que conoció todo el mundo a Gernika, a raíz del genocidio producido o de la inauguración del parque de atracciones?
> 
> A ver si los cínicos vais a ser vosotros al no reconocer lo de Gernika como genocidio y en cambio se os llena la boca con lo de Bucha que aún está bajo verificación.
> 
> ...



El topónimo Guernica y la palabra genocidio no deberían ir juntas en la misma frase.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ya sé que vengo tarde al tema de "resucitar" los tanques almacenados en depósitos al aire libre del que se ha hablado unas páginas atrás pero ahora me habéis pillado con un poco de tiempo para contar batallitas (no cruentas)
> 
> Hace ya unos años, trabajando en otra empresa localizada en un polígono industrial del cinturón de Barcelona, teníamos aparcado (mejor dicho semi-abandonado) al otro lado un Nissan Patrol que estaba a nombre de la compañía y que había utilizado el jefe en su momento tanto para cositas de la casa como para uso propio. Con el tiempo, se compró otros vehículos propios y la empresa además adquirió sus _fregonetas_ y camiones.
> 
> ...



Hay que encontrar tripulación munición etc


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Ya reconocen 28










Минобороны сообщило об одном погибшем на крейсере «Москва» и 27 пропавших


Погиб старший мичман Иван Вахрушев, сообщил губернатор Севастополя. По его словам, Вахрушев родом из Коми, принимал участие в операции в Сирии




www.rbc.ru






*Ministerio de Defensa reporta un muerto en el crucero "Moskva" y 27 desaparecidos*


Ministerio de Defensa: un miembro de la tripulación del crucero "Moskva" murió, 27 estaban desaparecidos
El guardiamarina senior Ivan Vakhrushev murió, dijo el gobernador de Sebastopol. Según él, Vakhrushev es de Komi, participó en la operación en Siria.

Foto: Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
De la tripulación del crucero Moskva que se hundió en el Mar Negro, una persona murió y 27 más estaban desaparecidas, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 396 miembros de la tripulación fueron evacuados, dijo el ministerio.

“En el curso de la lucha por los daños del barco, un militar murió, otros 27 tripulantes estaban desaparecidos. Los 396 tripulantes restantes fueron evacuados del crucero a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro en el área y entregados a Sebastopol ”, informa TASS del Ministerio de Defensa.

El ministerio brinda asistencia a las familias de los fallecidos y desaparecidos, agregó el Ministerio de Defensa.

El fallecido es el guardiamarina Ivan Vakhrushev, ya se despidieron de él en Sebastopol, dijo el gobernador de la ciudad, Mikhail Razvozhaev, en su página en VKontakte . Vakhrushev, originario de la República de Komi, sirvió en el servicio militar obligatorio, y después de eso, desde 2000, fue el comandante del escuadrón de buzos de la unidad militar del patrullero Ladny. Vakhrushev también participó en la ejecución de tareas durante la operación rusa en Siria, dijo Razvozhaev .

“Iván Leonidovich murió heroicamente. Dirigió a su equipo, sacó a los marineros cuando comenzó el incendio, luego se hundió, ahogó la sala de calderas, pero no tuvo tiempo de salir él mismo. Logró una hazaña y salvó la vida de cientos de sus compañeros”, agregó el gobernador.

Подробнее на РБК:








Минобороны сообщило об одном погибшем на крейсере «Москва» и 27 пропавших


Погиб старший мичман Иван Вахрушев, сообщил губернатор Севастополя. По его словам, Вахрушев родом из Коми, принимал участие в операции в Сирии




www.rbc.ru


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo surrealista es que trates de justificar de algún modo a Putin y esta guerra infame e ilegítima.





elena francis dijo:


> El topónimo Guernica y la palabra genocidio no deberían ir juntas en la misma frase.


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

@lowfour mira estas caras de betazo ninguneado. Estas cosas nunca las llegué a ver en Russia Tolai


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Esto ya es muy fuerte...

La UE ve la forma de pagar el gas ruso sin violar las sanciones









EU says pay for Russian gas in euros to avoid breaching sanctions


EU companies may be able to work around Russia's demand to receive gas payments in roubles without breaching sanctions if they pay in euros or dollars which are then converted into the Russian currency, the European Commission said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Matrix está saltando por los aires.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2022)

geral dijo:


> Creo que tienes toda la razón y para mí es la explicación sobre lo que está pasando. Incluso hay cierto _wishful thinking_ que se repite en este foro como que Ucrania era de mitad pro-rusa. Es una falsedad colosal cuyas consecuencias son irrelevantes si las escribe aquí un keyboard warrior, pero es muy peligrosa si la cree un dirigente ruso y eso es lo que creen.
> 
> Esas zonas presumiblemente pro-rusas porque su lengua es rusa votaron aplastantemente a favor de la INDEPENDENCIA de Ucrania. No quieren a Rusia ni en pintura y menos los menores de 40 años.
> 
> ...




En 1991 hasta en sitios como Crimea y Sebastopol que ahora son prorrusos ganó el SI a la independencia y solo por una razón. Porque en su gran ingenuidad muchísimos se creían que con la llegada del capitalismo hasta los perros iban a ser atados con longanizas. Si realmente conoces a gente que vivió esos tiempos sabrás que lo que te estoy diciendo es cierto, se pensaban que con la caida de la URSS, la independencia y la llegada del capitalismo todos iban a ser super ricos e iban a tener todo lo que soñaban tener.

Ahora 30 años después muchísimos se han caido del guindo con lo que realmente es el capitalismo y la "libertad" y cada vez más gente añora los viejos tiempos de la URSS.

Saludos.


----------



## favelados (23 Abr 2022)

Más cañones

Ahora los Países Bajos



Con los que ya tienen están haciendo cosas como esta


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

Derroición a tope sobre el 2:50


----------



## JAGGER (23 Abr 2022)

Aquí Putin le dice a Shoigu (en realidad un muñeco de cera) que prefiere nicho en vez de tierra.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En 1991 hasta en sitios como Crimea y Sebastopol que ahora son prorrusos ganó el SI a la independencia y solo por una razón. Porque en su gran ingenuidad muchísimos se creían que con la llegada del capitalismo hasta los perros iban a ser atados con longanizas. Si realmente conoces a gente que vivió esos tiempos sabrás que lo que te estoy diciendo es cierto, se pensaban que con la caida de la URSS, la independencia y la llegada del capitalismo todos iban a ser super ricos e iban a tener todo lo que soñaban tener.
> 
> Ahora 30 años después muchísimos se han caido del guindo con lo que realmente es el capitalismo y la "libertad" y cada vez más gente añora los viejos tiempos de la URSS.
> 
> Saludos.



Son mucho más ricos en Chequia, Eslovaquia, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Eslovenia, Croacia, Alemania Oriental, Rumanía o Bulgaria.

Que los rusos sean unos border line sumisos que necesitan a un dictador no es culpa del capitalismo.

Por cierto, eres el tío más tonto de todo el foro. Pero con diferencia.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son mucho más ricos en Chequia, Eslovaquia, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Eslovenia, Croacia, Alemania Oriental, Rumanía o Bulgaria.
> 
> Que los rusos sean unos border line sumisos que necesitan a un dictador no es culpa del capitalismo.
> 
> Por cierto, eres el tío más tonto de todo el foro. Pero con diferencia.



Con tu permiso. SUBNORMAL. El más tonto del foro eres tú, por si no lo sabías.


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En 1991 hasta en sitios como Crimea y Sebastopol que ahora son prorrusos ganó el SI a la independencia y solo por una razón. Porque en su gran ingenuidad muchísimos se creían que con la llegada del capitalismo hasta los perros iban a ser atados con longanizas. Si realmente conoces a gente que vivió esos tiempos sabrás que lo que te estoy diciendo es cierto, se pensaban que con la caida de la URSS, la independencia y la llegada del capitalismo todos iban a ser super ricos e iban a tener todo lo que soñaban tener.
> 
> Ahora 30 años después muchísimos se han caido del guindo con lo que realmente es el capitalismo y la "libertad" y cada vez más gente añora los viejos tiempos de la URSS.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues no. No cuentes cuentos ni mezcles. 

En los años 90 el comunismo sacaba el 30% e incluso más en los países de la URSS.

Actualmente ronda el 10 %


----------



## alas97 (23 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Derroición a tope sobre el 2:50



no me lo puedo creer. ¿la mujer del tío se la esta follando el moro o es la hermana? porque sería brutal si fuera la novia o la esposa. jejejejeje


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Continuación de este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se estancó en el cño de tu vieja.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (23 Abr 2022)

Un Seahawk de la fragata Navarra aterrizando en el Moscú durante unos ejercicios navales con la OTAN y Rusia en junio del 2007; eran mejores tiempos, sobre todo para el acorazado ruso que aún no se había ido a pique.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva de los Orcos en el Dombass no voy a decir que va bastante mal pero podemos al menos decir que mal muchas bajas muchos blindados reventados avances casi nulos el mapa esta casi igual que como comenzó, parece que quieren hacer la guerra estilo "Sirio" osea avances muy lentos pero seguros

El general llamado el Carnicero de Siria Aleksandr Dvornikov es algo para tratar de levantar la moral pero el no comando nunca nada de importancia la intervención Rusa en Siria fueron varias decenas de aviones contra follacabras que no tenían medios anti aéreos, Dvornikov nunca comando nada importante en Siria el jefe militar que se puede decir competente es Zaid Saleh @Lma0Zedong







Pero igualmente en la guerra moderna 2022 no hay formulas mágicas ni jefes milagrosos la guerra multidominio /guerra mosaico crea un escenario bélico descentralizado era en la época de Napoleon donde un jefe del ejercito era vital eso ya no es así con los drones ya cualquier jefe de pelotón tiene una panorámica de Stacraft 2 del campo de batalla así que lo mas importante seria soldados capacitados y motivados, la motivación es muy importante, los altos mandos son orientativos en la dirección operacional y estrategia pero cada vez menos preponderantes, son los jóvenes abiertos a nuevos métodos, tácticas y procedimientos los que ahora marcan la diferencia en la guerra moderna como lo hacen los Hothis en Yemen, hoy 2022.

Los rusos carecen por el momento de capacitación y motivación algo que obviamente están buscando solucionar, con un alto mando deficiente con escasas posibilidades de mejorar lo de los rusos pareciera ser una falla estructural de modelo, dictadura personalista bananera, Putin ya se ha dado cuenta de esto y busca ahora verse forzado a adaptarse a guerra de desgaste

Luego coloco material sobre el Dombass



alas97 dijo:


> Trump siempre fue proputin y una pieza clave para el plan de batalla del mongol.
> 
> ¿Por qué tú crees que lo quitaron del medio?
> 
> La elite sabe cosas que nosotros ni en sueños nos lo podemos imaginar. y esto no va de reptiles ni de túneles secretos con niños escondidos.



Ya esta claro Trump y Putin son bestias negras del sionismo son sionismo carnívoro, demócratas son sionismo mas bien vegetariano.

Trump fue muy agresivo con Iran para complacer a Israel, pero Israel no confiaba en el del todo se rodeaba de descerebrados elementos del KKK y Supremacistas, uso el terror de civiles armados para aterrorizar a la población civil quería crear una especie de ejercito paralelo, podía dirigir a USA a una escalada de violencia estilo medio oriente eso de un menor de edad sin responsabilidad parental abaleando gente 11 de la noche es algo de barbarismo Mahometano, Israel no quería a USA en un conflicto interno y decidió quitarle el respaldo, esto aunado a que el apoyo de Trump se fue evaporando Trump se fue ganando cada vez mas enemigos, Iran por ejemplo y su secta en USA hay millones de musulmanes chiitas matando a Soleimano Trump se metió en un conflicto sectario, todo el apoyo que hay a Palestina dentro de USA (Algo que los demócratas aprovechan a su favor) - En este contexto en general se aposto por el liderazgo veterano alguien del sistema.


Israel criminal pero a la vez es inteligente obviamente dedujo que el apoyo de Trump a Israel es algo de conveniencia no de fidelidad -

Putin es un sionista pro Israel igual que Trump por conveniencia no por fidelidad, Putin se lanzo a esto por tener el consentimiento de Israel, Putin participo de forma activa en el troceamiento de Siria en complicidad con Turquía / Israel -

Como se dijo la fidelidad de Putin con Israel es por conveniencia es una clave de su larga supervivencia política, pero ahora quiere llevar las cosas a un escenario favorable buscando que Trump vuelva a tomar la presidencia:

Putin tiene claro que Biden a mediano plazo no tiene otra opción que levantar las sanciones al menos parcialmente a Iran, esto provocara la ira de Israel algo que aprovechara Trump que acusa a Biden todo el tiempo de debilidad, Trump se presentara como la opción dura (Pero que en realidad es la opción de Putin MAKE RUSSIA GREAT AGAIN) - Trump dirá que levantar las sanciones a Iran fue debilidad que traiciona a su aliado Israel que por su culpa es la guerra en Ucrania de esa manera Trump gana el suficiente respaldo sionista para llegar al poder

El plan de Putin lo pudiéramos resumir así

1) Biden no tiene opción debe levantar las sanciones a Iran para que estos remplacen el Gas / Petroleo Ruso así ahogar a Putin y su régimen carnicero
2) Trump (Osea Putin) usara a su favor el pánico de Israel frente a Iran para ganar apoyo
3) Trump toma la precedencia
4) Trump le corta el armamento a Ucrania
5) Trump negocia la "Paz en Ucrania" OSEA LE REGALA UNA VICTORIA A PUTIN, PUTIN CONSIGUE LO QUE QUERIA UN PEDAZO MAS DE TERRITORIO UCRANIANO- Victoria menor / Pírrica pero victoria al fin.

Pero este plan tiene algunas inconsistencias, la primera debilidad de su plan es el electorado de USA que odia a Trump, Putin apuesta al sionismo mas fanático y violento, hay otro sionismo mas moderado que esta consiente que Israel debe coexistir con sus vecinos, los Ayatolas cabeza de toalla también son muy conscientes de esta estrategia y buscaran alguna forma de que Biden sea re electo.

Otra posibilidad donde puede salir beneficiado Putin y pueda aplicar el plan descrito anteriormente es que Biden muera, Kamala Harris da "Mas miedo" que Biden alimenta ciertas teorías conspirativas de racismo anti blanco, Trump tiene mas posibilidades de ganar a Harris que a Biden, a Biden hay que arrastrarlo como sea hasta el 2024 así Putin pierde.

Como se puede ver Putin para nada es un tonto, tiene una estrategia coherente con inconsistencias pero coherente, para aplicar su plan debe hacer que su ejercito resista peleando y muriendo hasta finales del año 2024, osea 2 años y medio......... Esto no es un asunto de dinero Putin apuesta al desgaste político

El algoritmo de Putin del halcón y la paloma ya fue descifrado muy por los demócratas se le va a derrotar en caso que decida asimilar la guerra de desgate pero para ello es vital que Biden sea re electo a finales del 2024.

Israel por su parte es lo que es una RATA lo que siempre he dicho, Israel le esta lavando dinero a Putin, Israel como que no tiene claro que si no fuera por USA Egipto / Siria les hubieran aplastado en 1973.....

Mis cuestionamientos a Israel tienen fundamento @JAGGER @Fígaro


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pues no. No cuentes cuentos ni mezcles.
> 
> En los años 90 el comunismo sacaba el 30% e incluso más en los países de la URSS.
> 
> Actualmente ronda el 10 %





Pero como van a sacar los partidos nostálgicos de la URSS y el antiguo bloque del Este votos si fueron disueltos y prohibidos en casi toda la Europa del Este después de la disolución de la URSS. Hay pocos sitios de Europa del Este donde se puedan presentar sin problemas ni trabas. En Rusia, Bielorrusia y poco más.


Y en tu queridísima Ucrania ya han ido todavía más allá y además han prohibido cualquier ideología izquierdista salvo la socialdemocracia osease los progres. Y esta la permiten no por gusto sino porque si la prohiben se les enfadan sus jefes yanquis que son progres.

SUBNORMAL.

Saludos.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Putin va a hacer un referendum en Jersón para anexionarlo a Rusia. Ya han empezado las votaciones.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Pues han debido de pillar algo gordo:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No tengo pruebas pero tal como lo veo antes del 9 de mayo el khanato va a fabricar un escenario de crisis de seguridad nacional y el día 8 declarará guerra, esto es, poner la maquinaria y la población del imperio a disposición de la guerra. Dia 9 el desfile para engorilar los animos y el 10 la maquinaria de picar gopnik y chatarra a destajo.
> 
> ¿por que va a declarar la guerra? porque rusia puede calcular y es un calculo razonable que ucrania solo va a recibir armamento, y por mucho que reciba nunca será un ejercito de mas de 500K, mientras que Rusia se podría poner en 2 millones de soldados o más u sencillamente puede acumular cadaveres de modo que entierren a los soldados ucranianos.
> 
> ...





a ver, no dudo que puti desee meter 2M de rusoetnianos en la guerra, pero si ya se ha visto que no puede ni equipar a la supuesta elite a esos 2M no se con que armamento o uniformes los va a mandar. Va a ser la blitzcringe^10

por no hablar de como va a suministrar comida, gasolina y balas para tanto elemento


aparte la movilizacion general haria que no quedase ni un joven sano en rusia, los cerebritos ya han marchado. no se si has visto las ultimas levas pero no los dejarian entrar ni en el proyecto hombre. parecen las milicias de skid row


----------



## FernandoIII (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin va a hacer un referendum en Jersón para anexionarlo a Rusia. Ya han empezado las votaciones.



Otro butifarréndum como los que intentaron montar en Jarkov o Cataluña. La escoria de la HORDA no puede ser más cínica


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.



Desde la barra del bar Paco y con un carajillo en la mano y un palillo en la boca yo diría que un impacto directo de un obús, del 122 ó 152.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Si, un grupo terrorista aliado de Sadam husein.





Chaplin dijo:


> Ya me parecía que eres un Voxemita medio subnormal pero ¿no sabes ni leer? O no entiendes lo que lees pedazo de mentiroso, has pasado de decir que los tuyos eran de gente particular a que el portavoz y el líder de VOX en Ceuta son dos don nadie.
> Tus piruetas política están a la altura de Antonio Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias.





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tercera opción de las que decía usted? No se cuales son las otras dos, pero bueno.
> 
> En definitiva, que para usted ni lo de Gernika ni lo de Bucha responde a un genocidio. Pues muy bien, yo me he limitado a poner de manifiesto las situaciones absolutamente surrealistas que está dejando este conflicto, como por ejemplo VOX aplaudiendo el discurso de Zelenski en el que hacia alusión a Gernika.



Bueno vox dijo que sería más acertado hacer referencia a Paracuellos, pero que era fruto de la ignorancia en historia de Zelensky hablar de Gernika


----------



## terro6666 (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya reconocen 28
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miro en la sala de calderas? Que funcionaba a vapor?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Otro butifarréndum como los que intentaron montar en Jarkov o Cataluña. La escoria de la HORDA no puede ser más cínica



La horda Israelí si que esta tras lo de Cataluña.

Menos mal que en está ocasión habéis comido polla USAna sin rechistar mucho, de no haber sido así la CIA os hubiera montado otro 11M para reeducaros. Vais mejorando, eso si, a pagar el gas en rublos.

Soros se ha introducido en vuestro cerebro y vais de fenómenos por la vida. En fin...


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2022)

Y he encontrado este estudio británico que indica una posible preparación rusa para un conflicto prolongado:

La página de introducción:









Operation Z: The Death Throes of an Imperial Delusion


Russia's military setbacks in Ukraine pose a new set of security challenges in Europe and beyond.




rusi.org





El estudio en pdf:



https://static.rusi.org/special-report-202204-operation-z-web.pdf



Para el que tenga pereza, sólo la introducción traducida automáticamente:


*Operación Z: La agonía de un engaño imperial*
Dr. Jack Watling y Nick Reynolds


Los reveses militares de Rusia en Ucrania plantean un nuevo conjunto de desafíos de seguridad en Europa y más allá.

Cuando las fuerzas rusas comenzaron a avanzar hacia la frontera con Ucrania en la noche del Día del Defensor de la Patria, el 23 de febrero, Moscú anticipaba la captura de Kiev dentro de tres días. Muchos observadores externos, incluidos los autores de este informe, temían la destrucción del ejército ucraniano convencional, incluso si esperaban que los combates duraran más de lo que esperaba Moscú. El plan de Moscú era que las medidas represivas estabilizaran el control de Ucrania antes del Día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo. En cambio, el ejército ruso fue rechazado, sufrió grandes pérdidas y ahora se embarca en una ofensiva limitada para tratar de asegurar Donetsk y Luhansk.

La guerra en Ucrania ha generado un volumen considerable de análisis muy detallados relacionados con el progreso militar de la campaña, la lucha por la información, los efectos económicos en cascada de los altos precios de la energía y la interrupción de la cadena de suministro, y las consecuencias geopolíticas a medida que los países son llamados cada vez más. para elegir un bando. Sin embargo, a pesar del énfasis en los conceptos de seguridad occidentales sobre la necesidad de un enfoque de todo el gobierno, gran parte del análisis sobre la guerra en Ucrania se ha centrado en silos estrechos. Este Informe Especial busca examinar cómo los desafíos interconectados que enfrenta Moscú están remodelando la política rusa, y los riesgos que plantean los posibles cursos de acción de Moscú a medida que la guerra entra en una nueva fase. La principal conclusión es que Rusia ahora se está preparando, diplomática, militar y económicamente, para un conflicto prolongado. 

Este informe se basa en una amplia gama de fuentes. En el frente militar, el informe se basa en compromisos sostenidos aunque periódicos con combatientes ucranianos en el conflicto y reporteros independientes que observan los combates en el terreno, análisis continuos de información de fuente abierta de la guerra y entrevistas intermitentes con altos funcionarios y oficiales ucranianos durante el trabajo de campo en marzo y abril. El análisis diplomático y económico se basa en entrevistas con funcionarios de inteligencia ucranianos y occidentales, expertos en energía, incluidos ex empleados en las industrias estratégicas de Rusia, y diplomáticos y representantes de seguridad nacional de varios estados miembros y no miembros de la OTAN que han mantenido vínculos con Rusia. El informe también se basa en las inspecciones realizadas por los autores del equipo militar ruso recuperado del campo de batalla durante el trabajo de campo en abril, y un extenso conjunto de documentos del interior del gobierno ruso. Debido a la delicadeza de los métodos por los cuales se obtuvieron estos documentos, en gran medida se omite su procedencia, aunque los autores tomaron medidas para establecer su veracidad.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.



Pero la tripulación salió indemne seguro. Una Aspirina y a dar guerra. Es más todo ha sido una estratagema que ha hecho perder el tiempo y la munición a los Neonazis Ukros, mientras la tripulación ya está entrando en Kiev, ellos solitos, aclamados como libertadores con sus banderas Rojas. Una gran finta sin duda.

Modo Zurullov Off


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Y en que basas, en un grafiti? Además de siervo gilipollas e indocumentado.

Le dejó su ración matutina.









Rajoy amenazó a Netanyahu con reconocer a Palestina si se entrometía en Cataluña


Margallo revela en su último libro cómo fue su reunión en Jerusalén en abril de 2013 cuando el primer ministro israelí puso sobre la mesa la situación interna catalana




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## XicoRaro (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia apoyó a Cataluña tan claramente que hasta hay un vídeo de Azov de hace años declarando que estaban dispuestos a movilizarse en España para defender la integridad de España. Hasta ese punto apestaba todo a maniobra del Gremlin.

P.D. encontré el vídeo









"Viva Cristo Rey": Los 300 paramilitares ucranianos que quieren "defender la unidad de España" por las armas


Bajo la atenta mirada del retrato de Franco, alzando su brazo derecho y con un sonoro "viva Cristo Rey" pronunciado en castellano, ofrecen 300 hombres con experiencia mil




amp.elmundo.es





¡Viva Cristo Rey!


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)

Los que defienden a Rusia porque quieren acabar con la izmierda progre y woke son como Abundio que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina porque se quedo el depósito a cero. .


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Esta mañana estas alcanzando tu momento cumbre en el foro.









Puigdemont sostiene que Catalunya e Israel "tienen proyectos nacionales parecidos"


El expresidente de la Generalitat sostienen que ambos pueblos "han sido perseguidos"




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## XicoRaro (23 Abr 2022)

Que os quede claro, nos temen por lo que fuimos. Israel y Rusia metieron y meten mano en Cataluña. Cada uno por sus motivos. Rusia desestabilizar Europa, Israel quedarse con el petróleo y minerales canarios, cómo está pasando. 

Pero todo esto es para abrir otro hilo.


----------



## djvan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y en que basas, en un grafiti? Además de siervo gilipollas e indocumentado.
> 
> Le dejó su ración matutina.
> 
> ...




Si es que vuestra traicion es tan clara que os caigan 15 solo depende de que Rusia tire hacia Moldavia y Rusia próximamente como se sospecha y europa entre entera en guerra con Rusia de manera oficial.


Boletín del psoe ..









El Parlamento Europeo cree necesario investigar los lazos entre Rusia y el independentismo catalán


Un informe de la Eurocámara denuncia que los “contactos estrechos” entre funcionarios rusos y representantes del secesionismo forman parte de la campaña Moscú para “desestabilizar” la UE




elpais.com













Julian Assange tiene muchas explicaciones pendientes


El fundador de Wikileaks debe aclarar cuáles son sus vínculos con Rusia y los líderes independentistas




elpais.com






Otros medios..










El Parlamento Europeo constata que Rusia interfirió en Cataluña


La injerencia rusa en el proceso independentista catalán ha entrado en la agenda del Parlamento Europeo como una preocupante evidencia, en paralelo a las nuevas revelaciones period




amp.elmundo.es













El independentismo negoció con Rusia en 2019 que Armenia reconociera la 'república' catalana


La mano derecha de Puigdemont, Josep Lluís Alay, se reunió en un restaurante de Barcelona con dos rusos próximos a Putin para pedirle al Kremlin apoyo económico, digital y académico




www.elconfidencial.com










__





Los secesionistas catalanes siguieron buscando ayuda rusa después del 1-O


La mano derecha de Puigdemont viajó tres veces a Moscú entre el 2019 y el 2020



www.lavozdegalicia.es





Otras acciones rusas contra españa 



https://www.march.es/es/coleccion/archivo-linz-transicion-espanola/ficha/al-descubierto-apoyos-cuba-argelia-rusia-eta--linz%3AR-72309











España fue víctima de 57 campañas de propaganda orquestadas por Rusia desde 2015


La unidad dependiente de la Comisión Europea que analiza las estrategias de desinformación cataloga como "injerencias" los intentos del Kremlin de incidir en la opinión pública española a través de medios de comunicación o 'bots'




www.elconfidencial.com






Rusia no tiene tantos prorusos ni dinero para pagar los bots necesaria para tapar todo lo que ha hecho contra españa


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y en que basas, en un grafiti? Además de siervo gilipollas e indocumentado.
> 
> Le dejó su ración matutina.
> 
> ...



Nso vendio el software espia al ministerio de defensa como compensacion, espanya ha espiado a cientos de personas entre ellas abogados y periodistas Catalanes, este hilo es sobre la guerra de Ucrania y hay miles de derivadas que no vienen a cuento, ni Rusia tiene toda la culpa ni espanya es una democracia plena. En walt disney hay buenos y malos pero en la vida real no. Donde estan los limites? Rusia no puede agredir a un pais por sentirse amenazado con todo el daño que crea desproporcionado respecto al bien que quiere salvaguardar ni Espanya puede pegar a la gente por querer votar, ni espiar a abogados secreto abogado-cliente, periodistas o activistas sociales.

cual seria la comparacion correcta? Espanya seria rusia y ucrana seria catalunya o espanya seria ucrania y catalunya seria crimea?

lo que esta claro es que alemania no iba a entrar en la otan una vez reunificada y los tiempos evolucionan el tema es que rusia no ha evolcionado con los tiempos, en espanya con la integridad territorial también esta en otros tiempos porque en GB bien se ha podido realizar un referendum. Que el brexit tambien lo apoyaba la Rusia de Putin y hoy en dia GB esta enviando muchas mas armas que la CEE, y los rusos han envenenado gente con polonio en territorio Boris Jhonson.

nada es lo que parece y con los israelitas aun menos!


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

El Atonov ucraniano


txusky_g dijo:


> No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.



Ha sido blackeado por polla mandinga con amor, mucho amor, y su almita preñada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Si es que vuestra traicion es tan clara que os caigan 15 solo depende de que Rusia tire hacia Moldavia y Rusia próximamente como se sospecha y europa entre entera en guerra con Rusia de manera oficial.
> 
> 
> Boletín del psoe ..
> ...



No han sido los rusos los que han obligado a ceder el Sáhara ni los que pretenden hacer prospecciones petrolíferas en aguas Canarias.

Mucho proruso queréis ver dónde no lo hay. Lo que hay es mucha gente que no se traga toda la propaganda otanica a diferencia de los que estáis deseando involucrar a España en un conflicto para defender intereses USA.

Al final los rusos van ser hasta los culpables hasta del 11M. Claro, claro....

Rusos comunijjtas ggññee

Traidores los que rendis España a intereses USA, 15 de polla habria que meterte a ti en la boca, cantamañanas.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y en que basas, en un grafiti? Además de siervo gilipollas e indocumentado.
> 
> Le dejó su ración matutina.
> 
> ...



¿Ahora nos vas a contar la historieta de que la HORDA ALCOHÓLICA no apoyó la independencia de Cataluña? Os deben dar mejores argumentos para defender. Con esos quedáis como idiotas...


----------



## gargamelix (23 Abr 2022)

Claro, es que es tan evidente ya que dudarlo sólo puede ser efecto de una sobredosis de putinina concentrada.

La estrategia de Rusia en Europa es un divide y vencerás de libro.

- Movimientos separatistas de CUALQUIER IDEOLOGÍA .
- Partidos políticos de CUALQUIER IDEOLOGÍA contrarios a la UE.
- Partidos políticos de CUALQUIER IDEOLOGÍA contrarios a la OTAN.
- Movimientos sociales de CUALQUIER IDEOLOGÍA que potencialmente puedan causar fractura social.
etc. 

esto en cuanto a lo político, en lo económico financian cualquier cosa que les permita ganar dinero a sus 1000 privilegiados que controlan Rusia como su cortijo, exportando corrupción a camionadas. El SPD alemán APESTA.


----------



## djvan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No han sido los rusos los que han obligado a ceder el Sáhara ni los que pretenden hacer prospecciones petrolíferas en aguas Canarias.
> 
> Mucho proruso queréis ver dónde no lo hay. Lo que hay es mucha gente que no se trata toda la propaganda otanica a diferencia de los que estáis deseando involucrar a España en un conflicto para defender intereses USA.
> 
> ...




La responsabilidad de lo que hace pedro Sánchez es única y exclusivamente de los que le han votado..

Que mira por donde son todos los socislcomunistas que llevan desde antes del 36 retozando con Rusia.


Los prorusos quedan definidos por muchas cosas.. no solo una.. aunque se ponga avatares anti MWO y contra el psoe.. es un acto de distracción y engaño con la intención de blanquearse bastante torticero para cualquiera que conozca algo la historia.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



No se que sentido tiene el que usen un ZSU-23-4 de escolta en un convoy cuando Ucrania apenas tiene poder aereo, y se los estan zumbando con unidades moviles terrestres.

Una de dos, o se estan quedando sin BTR o tanques o no son capaces de aplicar correctamente las doctrinas


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

con Le pen, salvini y abascal tambien hay muchismos


djvan dijo:


> La responsabilidad de lo que hace pedro Sánchez es única y exclusivamente de los que le han votado..
> 
> Que mira por donde son todos los socislcomunistas que llevan desde antes del 36 retozando con Rusia.
> 
> ...



y porque envia armamento a ucrania Si es comunista? Y porque rusia financia a le pen, y le pen es amiguita de abascal?

me siento fuerte porque reconozco mis contradicciones!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que sentido tiene el que usen un ZSU-23-4 de escolta en un convoy cuando Ucrania apenas tiene poder aereo, y se los estan zumbando con unidades moviles terrestres.
> 
> Una de dos, o se estan quedando sin BTR o tanques o no son capaces de aplicar correctamente las doctrinas



para los drones, en vez de interferir la señal los atacan como se hacia toda la vida con la mirilla de hierro y los cañones antiaereos. Es como ir un museo hablar de las tacticas rusas. Yo para mi que se llaman con hilo de cobre entre ellos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> La responsabilidad de lo que hace pedro Sánchez es única y exclusivamente de los que le han votado..
> 
> Que mira por donde son todos los socislcomunistas que llevan desde antes del 36 retozando con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Pero si la PSOE y compañia están a muerte con Ucrania y la OTAN, apoyado de forma incondicional por VOX que aplauden fervientemente el discurso de Zelenski asemejsndo la situación actual con Guernica y la Guerra Civil.

España absolutamente subyugado a intereses USA. Y tu todo loco por entrar en guerra con Rusia por defender dichos intereses llamando traidor a todo aquel que no asuma tal imposición.

Tu eres gilipollas muchacho, si quieres "mambo" te vas con tu puta madre a Ucrania y dejas al resto tranquilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (23 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> *la pregunta es, cuándo se van a dar cuenta los rusos que no van a salir bien de esta?? que una retirada a tiempo es mejor que una derrota tan aplastante??*
> 
> es que ya solo falta que intenten tirar nukes y les fallen, pero en plan epic fail



Es más que probable que ya se hayan dado cuenta. Pero no se pueden retirar. Es cuestión de superviviencia. Superviviencia del regimen. 

No creo que tengan ni idea de qué hacer. Incluso más importante, es probable que no haya nada que hacer. Se han puesto en una situación imposible. 

Utilizando el simil del ajedrez, solo por tocar las narices, Rusia ha perdido varias piezas y además no tiene ninguna ventaja posicional. Solo está alargando la partida esperando una concatenación de errores del oponente a ver si suena la flauta.


La única posibilidad de que Rusia saliese de esta sería una gran presión internacional para forzar una "paz". En eso estarían todos los equidistantes, como los de podemos, incluso Alemania podría caer en ello. Pero no veo a la usanos, uk, polonia, balticos... por la labor.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



sin entrar en si el Shilka es válido o no en sus tareas lo que llama la atención es que pongas un vehículo antiaéreo de escolta de un convoy cuando se supone que tienes supremacía aérea y que la aviación ucraniana es mínima así que está claro que su pensamiento no es usarlo como antiaéreo pero...

sobre el supuesto enfrentamiento contra un BMP pues sí da lugar a sueños húmedos pero... no olvidemos que son RUSOS, no hay más que observar el ángulo de los cañones, lo han pillado en bragas.

Lo único que saco yo en claro es que ante la falta de vehículos adecuados y para dar sensación de seguridad al convoy le han acoplado un Shilka y que sea lo que Dios/Lenin quiera, los del Shilka acostumbrados a su función natural de antiaéreos iban mirando las estrellas y se han comido la emboscada


----------



## Turbamulta (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que sentido tiene el que usen un ZSU-23-4 de escolta en un convoy cuando Ucrania apenas tiene poder aereo, y se los estan zumbando con unidades moviles terrestres.
> 
> Una de dos, o se estan quedando sin BTR o tanques o no son capaces de aplicar correctamente las doctrinas



El ZSU-23-4 actualmente como antiaereo no tiene relevancia pero para defenderse de blindados ligeros o infantería puede ser útil sabiendolo utilizar, son 4 cañones automáticos de 23mm, claro que es muy vulnerable contra simples RPG.

En Grozny fueron muy útiles como arma para atacar tiradores emboscados en posiciones elevadas en edificios, los blindados convencionales no tienen ángulo para alcanzarlos en general. Con los cañones en un par de segundos te mete un centenar de proyectiles perforante/explosivos que revientan un metro de sacos terreros o medio metro de hormigón armado.


----------



## moncton (23 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Claro, es que es tan evidente ya que dudarlo sólo puede ser efecto de una sobredosis de putinina concentrada.
> 
> La estrategia de Rusia en Europa es un divide y vencerás de libro.
> 
> ...



Ese si que es el " ajedrez" Putiniano, lleva con esas maniobras 20 años, es la mentalidad KGB sovietica

Pudieron convertirse en la nueva Corea del sur, pais rico, abierto, con cierta libertad, sus movidas propias pero sin que nadie les metiese presion, con millionarios, negocios con alemania, dinero en londres y barcos llenos de putas en el mediterraneo

Y han decidido convertirse en Corea del norte por que le sale de las pelotas al de arriba

Pues con su pan se lo coma


----------



## moncton (23 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es más que probable que ya se hayan dado cuenta. Pero no se pueden retirar. Es cuestión de superviviencia. Superviviencia del regimen.
> 
> No creo que tengan ni idea de qué hacer. Incluso más importante, es probable que no haya nada que hacer. Se han puesto en una situación imposible.
> 
> ...



Los analistas usanos dicen exactamente eso, Putin ha utilizado los medios de comunicación oficiales durante 10 años para vender la idea de que los ucranianos son unos sub-humanos que no tienen derecho a existir como nacion y que a lo maximo que pueden aspirar es vivir bajo el dominio ruso o ser externinados

Por eso la operacion militar especial solo debia durar unos dias, los necesarios para llegar a kiev y ocupar el pais, Putin les prometio a los rusos victoria total, rapida y sin costes

Si no lo consigue (y no creo que pueda ya) esta en riesgo la supervivencia del regimen


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> sin entrar en si el Shilka es válido o no en sus tareas lo que llama la atención es que pongas un vehículo antiaéreo de escolta de un convoy cuando se supone que tienes supremacía aérea y que la aviación ucraniana es mínima así que está claro que su pensamiento no es usarlo como antiaéreo pero...
> 
> sobre el supuesto enfrentamiento contra un BMP pues sí da lugar a sueños húmedos pero... no olvidemos que son RUSOS, no hay más que observar el ángulo de los cañones, lo han pillado en bragas.
> 
> Lo único que saco yo en claro es que ante la falta de vehículos adecuados y para dar sensación de seguridad al convoy le han acoplado un Shilka y que sea lo que Dios/Lenin quiera, los del Shilka acostumbrados a su función natural de antiaéreos iban mirando las estrellas y se han comido la emboscada



Me da que le hay más miedo a los drones que a cagar en el baño de una biblioteca sin pestillo.

Por cierto, me encanta ver banderas no sólo ucras en el campo de batalla. ¿Alguien sabe que vehículo es el del video?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

1º rusia se cree la repanocha, viven en una realidad paralela con armas que ponen en jake mate a la otan ect, viven sumidos en desinformacion sobre si mismos. Es decir cuando un ruso como kiril te habla de ejercitos de maricones te dira que eso tiene que ser francia o cualquier pais de la otan, cuando la realidad es que el ejercito de maricones son ellos:



Spoiler: material orcosexual












El Ejercito Ruso está petado de Prostitución Masculina, violaciones (hombre a hombre) y homosexualidad


¿Estos son los salvadores de Europa y los defensores de los valores cristianos? meparto:meparto:meparto: Esto se sabe desde hace ya muchos años, pero los Putinos del floro hacen la vista gorda...




www.burbuja.info








Ya hemos oido imperialistas rusos quejarse de que el khan esta rodeado de palanganeros que solo le dicen que sisi a todo y son un atajo de inutiles. Asi que es razonable que manejan el esceneraio en el que viveres y de todo llegara a tiempo para pertrechar a la masa amorfa.

Luego que resulte que no es asi, y que vallan llegando goteos de orcos malpertrechados al frente, no se podía saber y son fintas. Eso es lo que va a aprovechar ucrania para aplastarlos. Es una cuestion de la tasa en la que llegan los orcos y la velocidad con la que puedes empaquetarlos.

2º los calculos demograficos son claros, rusia podria perder ponle 1 millon de orcos, pero si durante el proceso gana 10 millones de población por las regiones asimiladas pues ya sale ganando en la mente imperialista. Ahora mismo esta enrolando ucranianos sometidos en la invasion. Rusia tiene un problema demografico y si sometiera ucrania entera ganaria puede que 20 millones de hab, el resto hasta 44 millones estaria en fosas comunes o en el extranjero.



imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> a ver, no dudo que puti desee meter 2M de rusoetnianos en la guerra, pero si ya se ha visto que no puede ni equipar a la supuesta elite a esos 2M no se con que armamento o uniformes los va a mandar. Va a ser la blitzcringe^10
> 
> por no hablar de como va a suministrar comida, gasolina y balas para tanto elemento
> 
> ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Ahora nos vas a contar la historieta de que la HORDA ALCOHÓLICA no apoyó la independencia de Cataluña? Os deben dar mejores argumentos para defender. Con esos quedáis como idiotas...



Fijate hasta dónde llega la amenaza rusa que la UE tiene que buscar vias legales para poder saltarse sus propias sanciones y continuar comprando petroleo y gas ruso en rublos, a riesgo de comerse una brutal estanflación de no hacerlo.

Si es que dónde no hay...


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



11 km2 tiene ese complejo. Una autentica ratonera. El cuerpo de marines que hay allí se ha ganado ya entrar en el hall of fame de las mejores unidades militares de todos los tiempos. Su logo me recuerda mucho al de la 101st Airborne


----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Nso vendio el software espia al ministerio de defensa como compensacion, espanya ha espiado a cientos de personas entre ellas abogados y periodistas Catalanes, este hilo es sobre la guerra de Ucrania y hay miles de derivadas que no vienen a cuento, ni Rusia tiene toda la culpa ni espanya es una democracia plena. En walt disney hay buenos y malos pero en la vida real no. Donde estan los limites? Rusia no puede agredir a un pais por sentirse amenazado con todo el daño que crea desproporcionado respecto al bien que quiere salvaguardar ni Espanya puede pegar a la gente por querer votar, ni espiar a abogados secreto abogado-cliente, periodistas o activistas sociales.
> 
> cual seria la comparacion correcta? Espanya seria rusia y ucrana seria catalunya o espanya seria ucrania y catalunya seria crimea?
> 
> ...



La comparación equivalente de Rusia invadiendo Ucrania es como si España invade Portugal.

Dicho esto, te meto en el ignore que es donde tenéis que estar los trolls lazis.


----------



## Pitoste (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.



La puta... explosión interna?


----------



## Turbamulta (23 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me da que le hay más miedo a los drones que a cagar en el baño de una biblioteca sin pestillo.
> 
> Por cierto, me encanta ver banderas no sólo ucras en el campo de batalla. ¿Alguien sabe que vehículo es el del video?



Según los comentarios parece un obús autopropulsado 2S3 Akátsiya de 152mm.








EDIT si definitivamente lo es


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Spetsnaz ruso en Ucrania con vehículos Tigr-M y Rys, ópticas PK1 Obzor y 1P87, y un PKP. También parches rojos y parches de bandera soviética.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes de Azov transmiten sus saludos a Shoigu, quien dijo que Rusia "tomó Mariupol".


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> 11 km2 tiene ese complejo. Una autentica ratonera. El cuerpo de marines que hay allí se ha ganado ya entrar en el hall of fame de las mejores unidades militares de todos los tiempos. Su logo me recuerda mucho al de la 101st Airborne



Trata de explicárselo a los incels del foro, te dirán que no, que son unos tontos, que van a morir como ratas y bla bla bla. Ya solo a nivel propaganda de guerra este acto de irredentismo esta llevando de cabeza al Khan y a sus huestes. No puedes decir que has conquistado una ciudad si tienes que estacionar de manera permanente tropas para cercar un distrito en concreto. Que esos cabrones se nieguen a rendirse a pesar de todo es un acto de ejemplo inspirador para la población ukra. 

Y aunque se haya repetido mil veces, cabe recordar que las previsiones del Khan y sus groupies era tomar Ucrania en un finde y ser recibidos con besos y flores. Episodios como Azovstal se les están atragantando como un vaso de agua lleno de piedras.


----------



## djvan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero si la PSOE y compañia están a muerte con Ucrania y la OTAN, apoyado de forma incondicional por VOX que aplauden fervientemente el discurso de Zelenski asemejsndo la situación actual con Guernica y la Guerra Civil.
> 
> España absolutamente subyugado a intereses USA. Y tu todo loco por entrar en guerra con Rusia por defender dichos intereses llamando traidor a todo aquel que no asuma tal imposición.
> 
> Tu eres gilipollas muchacho, si quieres "mambo" te vas con tu puta madre a Ucrania y dejas al resto tranquilo.



Antes de empezar a contestarte las barbaridades que dices y sacarte de profundo analfabetismo histórico, y tú nula capacidad sociológica para entender lo que te rodé. Te vas tú a la montera con la puta de la tuya..

Ahora para educarte (lo que no hizo tú madre)

El psoe es un partido cainita que toda su historia ha estado retozando con Rusia y el comunismo, desde el 36.

Lo que está haciendo ahora el psoe es un paripe de cara al resto de europa porque estamos muertos de hambre y dependemos de ellos y además son tan cínicos que les han dejado el trabajo sucio a su brazo subversivo podemos.. 

Te piensas que somos tan bobos para tragarnos el teatro que hace psoe y podemos en el congreso sobre el tema de contra Rusia o favor de Rusia en una guerra y que no se rompa el gobierno si de verdad esa división fuera sincera??

Ell psoe hace el paripe y podemos ejecuta.. (ohh a que me sueña esto de el árbol y las nueces??)

Sobre lo de estar a favor de usa o en contra de Rusia. No se trata de eso, se trata de lo que representa uno y lo que representa el otro, y Rusia históricamente ha atacado españa, ha conspirado contra ella y representa una ideología autoritaria y asesina que mata al pueblo de hambre.. a estas alturas ya se que no tienes ni Puta idea del genocidio que cometió contra los kazajos empujándolos al canibalismos y posteriormente a la hambruna y genocidio.


Cosa que a día de hoy usa no ha hecho.. por mucho odio que le tengáis los comunistas o los muertos de hambre por envidia de un país con un nivel de vida y posibilidades superiores a vuestra mierda de vida .

PD: lo del error de Guernica histórico de zelenscky tiene un pase, tú conoces la historia de Ucrania?? (Que ya le dejo claras las cosas vox) El que no tiene perdón eres tú por no conocer la de españa y sus enemigos naturales.


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No se con qué le han podido meter a ese blindado.



Por el boquete del suelo me da que es una mina anticarro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Partes de guerra en la prensa rusa y ucraniana.

La prensa rusa no informa de nada, mala señal para ellos. Solo hablan de bombarderos de artillería.

La de Ucrania habla de contrataques exitosa al norte de Jarkov. A ver si alguien sitúa las poblaciones en el mapa.









Украинские военные совершили успешное контрнаступление в Харьковской области - Синегубов


Изюмское направление остается стратегической точкой




www.segodnya.ua





"*El ejército ucraniano llevó a cabo una contraofensiva exitosa en la región de Kharkiv - Sinegubov*


_Tenemos buenas noticias desde el frente. Nuestras Fuerzas Armadas llevaron a cabo una exitosa contraofensiva, ayer por la mañana lanzaron operaciones ofensivas contra el enemigo. Durante todo el día se desarrollaron feroces batallas. Nuestras unidades expulsaron a las tropas rusas de los asentamientos. de Bezruki, Slatino, Prudyanka en la dirección de Dergachev y se atrincheraron en posiciones". – escribió Oleg Sinegubov_*.*


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Ucrania no ha tenido tal cosa todavía. Canadá envia obuses modernos de alta precisión con guía GPS y un alcance preciso de hasta 60 km. Cada proyectil cuesta 112 mil dolares:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Antes de empezar a contestarte las barbaridades que dices y sacarte de profundo analfabetismo histórico, y tú nula capacidad sociológica para entender lo que te rodé. Te vas tú a la montera con la puta de la tuya..
> 
> Ahora para educarte (lo que no hizo tú madre)
> 
> ...



No, no. Con tu puta madre te tienes que ir tu a Ucrania a defender los intereses USA. Esto ha de quedar claro desde el momento en el que te atreves a tratarme de traidor por no asumir la imposición de asumir riesgos por intereses foráneos.

Con respecto al resto, lamentablemente eres un cerebro destruido por la propaganda, así que poco más puedo hacer que recordarte las conexiones entre ETA y la CIA, que el PSOE fue quien nos metió en la OTAN y uno de sus mayores embajadores en España (ahora con junto a VOX), el uso sano de armas nucleares por parte de USA, su dominio mundial gracias al petrodolar que está a punto de perder, o simplemente que España responde a poco más que una colonia USA a modo de narcoestado.

No te vuelvas loco, yo no soy comunista ni lo pretendo, aquí el único problema es que tu eres un gilipollas que se deja subyugar por leche en polvo y aceite de ricino que pretende que me ponga a su nivel.


----------



## Wein (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Interesante...



No estaria mal una rusia sin ambiciones expansionistas aliada con Alemania `pero sabiendo que en Europa manda Alemania. Con la derrota rusa seguramente acabe así la cosa, aunque una rusia demasiado servil anularía el rearme alemán. 

De todas formas siempre se puede decir que mantienen los 6000 mamotretos nucleares y hay que armarse por si cambian de régimen los rusos.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Fijate hasta dónde llega la amenaza rusa que la UE tiene que buscar vias legales para poder saltarse sus propias sanciones y continuar comprando petroleo y gas ruso en rublos, a riesgo de comerse una brutal estanflación de no hacerlo.
> 
> Si es que dónde no hay...



¿Y esto qué es? ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver con mi post? 

¿Es una finta?


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me da que le hay más miedo a los drones que a cagar en el baño de una biblioteca sin pestillo.
> 
> Por cierto, me encanta ver banderas no sólo ucras en el campo de batalla. ¿Alguien sabe que vehículo es el del video?




Casi seguro que es esto, un obús autopropulsado

2S3 Akatsiya - Wikipedia


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es más que probable que ya se hayan dado cuenta. Pero no se pueden retirar. Es cuestión de superviviencia. Superviviencia del regimen.
> 
> No creo que tengan ni idea de qué hacer. Incluso más importante, es probable que no haya nada que hacer. Se han puesto en una situación imposible.
> 
> ...



es que rusia ha hecho todo lo posible por envenenar a todo dios, financiando separatismos, brexitsmos y hasta al trumpismo (por no hablar de vox y tal, yo es que hasta podemos creo que recibió pasta vía iran o algo así, joder, no es casual que vox y podemos apoyen a putin con tan poco disimulo)


volviendo a la retirada, yo lo dije la primera semana, putin fuera, fin de la guerra y el régimen sigue con otro pope al volante
de hecho, putin está cada día peor de lo suyo (cáncer, parkison, loquesea, seguramente por la medicación, pero esa medicación fuerte indica enfermedad tocha y posiblemente inhabilitante en corto plazo)

opción b, putin se queda, pero escala el conflicto y hace intervenir a la otan, entonces se retira para salvaguardar al mundo y evitar una guerra nuclear, vamos, nos perdona la vida
tiene sus riesgos, porque están alocados diciendo que van a follarse a todo occidente con sus wunderwaffen, pero fijo que cuela

la opción c es simplemente decir que han cumplido objetivos y que se piran... firman unos acuerdos que nadie cumplirá y vuelta a 2014 o algo así
esta es la más dudosa, porque ahora ucrania está crecida, pero podría resultar también


la que están intentando es la peor con mucho, porque implica movilizar a más del 50% de todo su ejército, ya se dijo que habían movilizado al 70% de sus btg, si no sale bien, y pasa como en kiev, se arriesgan a joderse otro 45% y dejar a todo su ejército en el chasis
que dirán que así purgan y suputavida, pero no van a conseguir más territorio, tendrían que aplastar al ejército ucraniano y eso es imposible con la correlación de fuerzas en juego

es que incluso ganando la guerra (que no), no podría ganar la paz
retirarse es la opción menos mala y puede hasta funcionar (mi favorita es defenestrando a putin, sería la más lógica)


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> La responsabilidad de lo que hace pedro Sánchez es única y exclusivamente de los que le han votado..
> 
> Que mira por donde son todos los socislcomunistas que llevan desde antes del 36 retozando con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Podemos añadir que Marruecos se ha acercado a Estados Unidos e Israel aprovechando que los idiotas monclovitas son ecologistas y no quieren oir hablar de minería y de la extracción del petróleo de Canarias. Si España tuviera un gobierno decente y como Dios manda, pues ciertas cosas se negociarían con Madrid y no con Rabat. Y sobre el Sáhara pues más de lo mismo, y es que los fosfatos mejor en manos de occidente que no de los chinos.

Perdón por la digresión. Para arrojar algo de luz...


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No estaria mal una rusia sin ambiciones expansionistas aliada con Alemania `pero sabiendo que en Europa manda Alemania. Con la derrota rusa seguramente acabe así la cosa, aunque una rusia demasiado servil anularía el rearme alemán.
> 
> De todas formas siempre se puede decir que mantienen los 6000 mamotretos nucleares y hay que armarse por si cambian de régimen los rusos.



No creo que nadie tuviera problemas en que Rusia abandonara el espíritu de la horda y se civilizara. Pero eso es como sacar al gueto del gansta negro...


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Podemos añadir que Marruecos se ha acercado a Estados Unidos e Israel aprovechando que los idiotas monclovitas son ecologistas y no quieren oir hablar de minería y de la extracción del petróleo de Canarias. Si España tuviera un gobierno decente y como Dios manda, pues ciertas cosas se negociarían con Madrid y no con Rabat. Y sobre el Sáhara pues más de lo mismo, y es que los fosfatos mejor en manos de occidente que no de los chinos.
> 
> Perdón por la digresión. Para arrojar algo de luz...




Marruecos siempre ha estado cerca de los gusanos, mantienen con ellos el acuerdo/alianza más antiguo que tienen los gusanos y si no recuerdo mal fueron los primeros en reconocerlos como país. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Podemos añadir que Marruecos se ha acercado a Estados Unidos e Israel aprovechando que los idiotas monclovitas son ecologistas y no quieren oir hablar de minería y de la extracción del petróleo de Canarias. Si España tuviera un gobierno decente y como Dios manda, pues ciertas cosas se negociarían con Madrid y no con Rabat. Y sobre el Sáhara pues más de lo mismo, y es que los fosfatos mejor en manos de occidente que no de los chinos.
> 
> Perdón por la digresión. Para arrojar algo de luz...



Extracción que ya está adjudicada a empresas israelies. Por cierto, UK tiene un convenio para plantar un megaparque eólico en el Sahara.

Que malos son los rusos...


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2022)

Una cosa que me he fijado que suelen hacer digamos RTeros (para que me entendáis) de ambos lados del Atlántico, los de aquí de extrema izquierda, los de allá vete a saber, es que cuando reciben zascas derivan la conversación a la política exterior española. Da igual, sea del Doctor Antonio, del Ansar que ponía los _pieses _encima de la mesa, de Franco que lavaba con Ariel o del cacique Guanomacuto Yupanqui que no recibió un juicio justo.

En vez de _falacia ad hominem_, debería introducirse la _falacia ad exteriorem_ (o como se diga)


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Por el boquete del suelo me da que es una mina anticarro.




Ese cráter parece ser origen de la explosión, la temperatura más alta se alcanzó ahí por el color blanquecino que tiene pero a mí me parece demasiado potente para una mina, creo que se trata de un IED como se llaman ahora por sus siglas en inglés, una bomba detonada a distancia, probablemente con el explosivo de un obús sin detonar.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No estaria mal una rusia sin ambiciones expansionistas aliada con Alemania `pero sabiendo que en Europa manda Alemania. Con la derrota rusa seguramente acabe así la cosa, aunque una rusia demasiado servil anularía el rearme alemán.
> 
> De todas formas siempre se puede decir que mantienen los 6000 mamotretos nucleares y hay que armarse por si cambian de régimen los rusos.



USA ha boicoteado el Nord Stream 2 porque no podía permitir ni la estabilidad energética que ello brindaba a Europa, ni los ingresos hacia Rusia que generaba, como para permitir lo que apunta es post...

Mi interés iba más encaminado por lo que se refiere a una desestabilización interna y el peligro nuclear que ello supones. Un solo Sarmat puede enviar la península iberica a la Edada de Piedra tanto a nivel de infraestructuras como de población.


----------



## favelados (23 Abr 2022)

Se nota que hay elecciones, Macron se pone las pilas

40 artilleros ucranianos viajarán a Francia para formarse en el sistema César


----------



## djvan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No, no. Con tu puta madre te tienes que ir tu a Ucrania a defender los intereses USA. Esto ha de quedar claro desde el momento en el que te atreves a tratarme de traidor por no asumir la imposición de asumir riesgos por intereses foráneos.
> 
> Con respecto al resto, lamentablemente eres un cerebro destruido por la propaganda, así que poco más puedo hacer que recordarte las conexiones entre ETA y la CIA, que el PSOE fue quien nos metió en la OTAN y uno de sus mayores embajadores en España (ahora con junto a VOX), el uso sano de armas nucleares por parte de USA, su dominio mundial gracias al petrodolar que está a punto de perder, o simplemente que España responde a poco más que una colonia USA a modo de narcoestado.
> 
> No te vuelvas loco, yo no soy comunista ni lo pretendo, aquí el único problema es que tu eres un gilipollas que se deja subyugar por leche en polvo y aceite de ricino que pretende que me ponga a su nivel.




Eres además de gentuza un analfabeto.. sospecho que también un muerto de hambre ya que tu discurso es el de un podemita que desconoce la historia y solo suelta victimismos anti anglosajones como un guarro de mierda 

Y muy valiente insultando a las madres detrás de un teclado..

Lo de las madres.. pregúntale a la tuya por tu padre


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Extracción que ya está adjudicada a empresas israelies. Por cierto, UK tiene un convenio para plantar un megaparque eólico en el Sahara.
> 
> Que malos son los rusos...



Si. Más malos que la tiña, y su maldad es equivalente a la idiotez de los socialistas.


----------



## iases (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Son las consecuencias directas del sabotaje del Nord Stream 2 por parte de USA. Pero vamos que si pretendes creer que ahora nos van a vender el gas a 15 dólares procesos y transportes incluidos pues te mereces todo lo que te pase.
> 
> Es la tercera vez que USA trasvasa sus miserias a Europa y aún no te has enterado. Como tampoco os habeis enterado que desde el inicio del conflicto se ha devaluado muchisimo más el Euro que el rublo habiendo recuperado su valor inicial.
> 
> Nada, nada. Tu haz caso a Borrel y a Antonioque la pedazo de estanflación que te vas a comer te va a espabilar por si sola.



Y dale con lo de los 15 dólares ...,. Cambia de vez en cuando de MENIRA

Todo es culpa de EEUU, eso de que Putin se dedique a invadir países es sólo una anécdota.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Eres además de gentuza un analfabeto.. sospecho que también un muerto de hambre ya que tu discurso es el de un podemita que desconoce la historia y solo suelta victimismos anti anglosajones como un guarro de mierda
> 
> Y muy valiente insultando a las madres detrás de un teclado..
> 
> Lo de las madres.. pregúntale a la tuya por tu padre



Eso era accesorio hombre, lo de las madres digo. Tan solo me he puesto a su nivel. El grueso de la historia es su cerebro plagado de propaganda y su vano intento de convertirme en un podemita.

Usted siga aplaudiendo a farlopenski, junto la PSOE, VOX y el resto de la cámara subyugada a EEUU y continue disfrutando de su leche en polvo y aceite de ricino los dos trimestres que restan hasta la quiebra.


----------



## favelados (23 Abr 2022)

Un avióncito sobrevuela el Mar Negro y poco después... Pasa esto


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No, no. Con tu puta madre te tienes que ir tu a Ucrania a defender los intereses USA. Esto ha de quedar claro desde el momento en el que te atreves a tratarme de traidor por no asumir la imposición de asumir riesgos por intereses foráneos.
> 
> Con respecto al resto, lamentablemente eres un cerebro destruido por la propaganda, así que poco más puedo hacer que recordarte las conexiones entre ETA y la CIA, que el PSOE fue quien nos metió en la OTAN y uno de sus mayores embajadores en España (ahora con junto a VOX), el uso sano de armas nucleares por parte de USA, su dominio mundial gracias al petrodolar que está a punto de perder, o simplemente que España responde a poco más que una colonia USA a modo de narcoestado.
> 
> No te vuelvas loco, yo no soy comunista ni lo pretendo, aquí el único problema es que tu eres un gilipollas que se deja subyugar por leche en polvo y aceite de ricino que pretende que me ponga a su nivel.



Bueno, se acabó mi paciencia.

Soy un defensor a muerte del "debate" pero hay un límite para todo. 

Sólo tengo en el ignore al personaje ese de nombre larguísimo, tan largo como los mensajes de Spam que publicaba. Ahora tú estás haciendo lo mismo, o eso creo, puro Spam para hacer el hilo ilegible.

Para descansar mi cuerpo y mi mente te voy a poner un tiempo en el ignore. Si más tarde veo que aportas algo, aparte de insultos y parrafadas dignas del peor Jiménez Losantos, volveré a leerte.


----------



## Chaini (23 Abr 2022)

Que buenos que son los rusos para algunos. De hecho Rusia nunca ha atacado a Ucrania. Es una misión de paz.



Añadido: ¿Se sabe si Kadirov ha almorzado ya? Anuncio hace tres días que Azovstal seria sometida antes del almuerzo...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo una exitosa contraofensiva al norte de Kharkiv, liberando los asentamientos de Bezruky, Slatyne y Prudyanka de los invasores fascistas rusos.



El operativo se llevó a cabo en la mañana del 22 de abril. Esto fue anunciado por Oleh Synyehubov, Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Kharkiv. Expulsar a los rusos de estos tres pueblos pone la autopista M-20 hasta la frontera internacional bajo control de fuego ucraniano.


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> para los drones, en vez de interferir la señal los atacan como se hacia toda la vida con la mirilla de hierro y los cañones antiaereos. Es como ir un museo hablar de las tacticas rusas. Yo para mi que se llaman con hilo de cobre entre ellos.



Para barrer la infantería va genial.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bueno, se acabó mi paciencia.
> 
> Soy un defensor a muerte del "debate" pero hay un límite para todo.
> 
> ...



El caballero pretendía "meterme 15" tan solo por no subyugarme a lo que desde mi punto de vista responde a intereses USA muy contrarios a los de la nación. Entiendo que el margen de movimiento es muy reducido, pero de ahí a la absoluta sumisión va un trecho.

Intuyo que dichos "15" me los pensaba meter con el arma reglamentaria pagada con mis impuestos. Viendo el perfil dudo que sea capaz de costeársela de otra forma que no sea con el dinero del resto.

Como usted comprenderá no le voy a responder con flores...



P.D: no se preocupe que ya le ignoro yo.


----------



## Nicors (23 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> es que rusia ha hecho todo lo posible por envenenar a todo dios, financiando separatismos, brexitsmos y hasta al trumpismo (por no hablar de vox y tal, yo es que hasta podemos creo que recibió pasta vía iran o algo así, joder, no es casual que vox y podemos apoyen a putin con tan poco disimulo)
> 
> 
> volviendo a la retirada, yo lo dije la primera semana, putin fuera, fin de la guerra y el régimen sigue con otro pope al volante
> ...



Vox apoya a Putin? No nos pongamos de politólogos en este hilo porque lo vamos a chafar.


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Para barrer la infantería va genial.




Los ucranianos no presentan contingentes de infantería nutridos pero los orcos utilizan el su23-4 para dar fuego de supresión y hacer que los posibles atacantes en una emboscada tengan que dispersarse, en eso sí que es bueno. 
De todas formas es frágil, una ametralladora pesada puede triturarlo. No es más que una solución improvisada que no va a funcionar mucho. Para escoltar convoyes tendrían que emplear helicópteros artillados, lo malo es que con uno solo que derriben los ucranianos ya no sale a cuenta el convoy entero. Y a baja cota son pasto de los diversos manpads que tienen los ucranianos. La catástrofe de los orcos se agranda cada día que pasa.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo una exitosa contraofensiva al norte de Kharkiv, liberando los asentamientos de Bezruky, Slatyne y Prudyanka de los invasores fascistas rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> El operativo se llevó a cabo en la mañana del 22 de abril. Esto fue anunciado por Oleh Synyehubov, Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Kharkiv. Expulsar a los rusos de estos tres pueblos pone la autopista M-20 hasta la frontera internacional bajo control de fuego ucraniano.



Gracias, eso es lo que había publicado yo de la prensa ucraniana. Pero en el mapa no se ve la autopista, no?

He estado pensando y creo que el alto mando ruso va a ser muy cauteloso de aquí al 9 de mayo. Ellos pensarán antes de nada en sus cabezas. Si hacen ahora una "excursión" profunda y les machacan los tanques Putin les va a colgar de los webs.

Así que quizás tengamos 15 días de afianciamiento de los rusos en sus posiciones. Y eso puede dejar la iniciativa a los ucras.


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Marruecos siempre ha estado cerca de los gusanos, mantienen con ellos el acuerdo/alianza más antiguo que tienen los gusanos y si no recuerdo mal fueron los primeros en reconocerlos como país.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Así es pero no pusieron ni un duro (real en este caso) para,apoyarles en su guerra contra Inglaterra, préstamo que por cierto no tuvieron a bien devolver.


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El caballero pretendía "meterme 15" tan solo por no subyugarme a lo que desde mi punto de vista responde a intereses USA muy contrarios a los de la nación. Entiendo que el margen de movimiento es muy reducido, pero de ahí a la absoluta sumisión va un trecho.
> 
> Intuyo que dichos "15" me los pensaba meter con el arma reglamentaria pagada con mis impuestos. Viendo el perfil dudo que sea capaz de costeársela de otra forma que no sea con el dinero del resto.
> 
> ...




Ignóreme a mí también, que voy a ignorarle porque sus soplapolleces offtopic ya han colmado mi paciencia.
Siga con su estrategia de floodear el hilo sin mi atención. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Ridículo absoluto:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

La República Checa está transfiriendo obuses autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" de 122 mm a Ucrania. El ejército ucraniano ya opera muchos de estos, por lo que pueden usarse muy rápidamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que MAriupol no está tan conquistada o tomada....


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Moldavia puede ser la siguiente

Recordemos que los “expertos” de la televisión estatal rusa han estado amenazando a Moldavia en los últimos días. - “Podemos reunir las antiguas repúblicas de la URSS si volvemos a usar la bandera soviética” - “Moldavia pagará por lo que han hecho”


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un avióncito sobrevuela el Mar Negro y poco después... Pasa esto



Casualidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Los granjeros siguen llevandose sus trofeos


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

BOOOM


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Vaya galimatías.

Sospecho que al final ambas partes dirán que ellos no han cedido nada y que son los otros los que han rebajado sus exigencias.

Los rusos exigían que se abriese una cuenta en Euros (o Dólares) y otra en Rublos en el GazpromBank. Que se ingresarán los Euros, luego se compraban Rublos y se pagaba a Gazprom.

Pero esto no está claro en todos los comunicados que he leído

Prensa alemana









EU







www-stern-de.cdn.ampproject.org





*UE: El gas ruso es asequible sin violar las sanciones*





Un decreto ruso estipula que los clientes de los países occidentales deben tener una cuenta en Gazprombank.

Foto: Maksim Konstantinov/SOPA Imágenes vía ZUMA Press Wire/dpa


Las empresas de la Unión Europea pueden seguir pagando el suministro de gas ruso sin violar las sanciones contra Moscú. Esto ha sido confirmado ahora por la Comisión de la UE.
Según la Comisión de la UE , las empresas de la UE deberían poder seguir pagando el gas ruso sin violar las sanciones europeas contra Moscú.

Un portavoz de la autoridad dijo con respecto al decreto ruso, que prevé pagos en rublos por el suministro de gas a Occidente: "Hemos analizado cuidadosamente el nuevo decreto y estamos en contacto con las autoridades de los estados miembros y las empresas energéticas involucradas. " Ya el jueves se envió a los países de la UE una guía con miras a las importaciones de gas.


Afirma que, según el decreto ruso, todavía parece posible pagar el gas ruso sin infringir la legislación de la UE. "Las empresas de la UE pueden pedir a sus socios comerciales rusos que cumplan con sus obligaciones contractuales de la misma manera que antes de que se aprobara el decreto, es decir, depositando el monto adeudado en euros o dólares". El decreto ruso no descarta un método de pago que esté en línea con las sanciones de la UE. Sin embargo, el procedimiento para las excepciones a los requisitos del decreto aún no está claro.

*Decreto: Se requiere cuenta con Gazprombank*
En principio, el decreto estipula que los clientes de los países occidentales y los que Moscú llama países “antipáticos” deben tener una cuenta en Gazprombank. Luego pueden pagar el gas en euros o dólares como antes. *El banco convierte la cantidad en rublos, compra la moneda en la Bolsa de Valores de Moscú y luego transfiere el dinero a Gazprom. El documento de la Comisión de la UE establece que todo el proceso está en manos de las autoridades rusas. El banco central ruso también podría estar involucrado. Esto está prohibido por la legislación de la UE. Sin embargo, las sanciones de la UE no prohibirían abrir una cuenta en Gazprombank.

Las empresas que realicen transferencias en euros a cuentas en Gazprombank en el futuro podrían hacer una declaración de antemano de que consideran cumplidas sus obligaciones contractuales, escribe la Comisión de la UE en sus directrices.

Es aconsejable obtener la confirmación de la parte rusa de que este procedimiento es posible según las disposiciones del decreto*.

El portavoz de la Comisión de la UE dijo que las empresas no deberían ceder ante la demanda rusa. La posición de la UE y también del G7 es que los tratados deben ser respetados. El 97 por ciento de los contratos relevantes prevén expresamente el pago en euros o dólares


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Buen esperpento:


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (23 Abr 2022)

Importante reunión multinacional convocada en Ramstein para tratar el futuro de Ucrania (os lo pego en googleano que voy liado):

*Según información estadounidense, más de 20 países han confirmado hasta el momento su participación en la conferencia de Ucrania, que está prevista para el próximo martes en la base de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense en Ramstein.*

*Se había invitado a unos 40 estados, dijo el viernes (hora local) en el Pentágono el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., John Kirby. No mencionó qué países ya han acordado. Los países no pertenecientes a la OTAN también se encuentran entre ellos. La reunión no tiene lugar bajo el paraguas de la alianza.

Mehr als 20 Länder sagen Teilnahme an Ukraine-Treffen in Ramstein zu*


----------



## tucco (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Interesante...



Es plausible que la filtración efectivamente proceda del FSB, solo que con la intención opuesta de lo que se filtra. La mejor forma de desacreditar a un rival político es presentarlo como amigo/candidato del enemigo. En cualquier caso, puede ser revelador de movimientos subterráneos. Lo cual tampoco es nada extraordinario. En todas las organizaciones siempre hay una tensión por acaparar poder, solo que en las autoritarias los métodos son aún más sibilinos


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Importante reunión multinacional convocada en Ramstein para tratar el futuro de Ucrania (os lo pego en googleano que voy liado):
> 
> *Según información estadounidense, más de 20 países han confirmado hasta el momento su participación en la conferencia de Ucrania, que está prevista para el próximo martes en la base de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense en Ramstein.
> 
> ...



Habrán invitado a Antonio? Mi apuesta es que no.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Moldavia puede ser la siguiente
> 
> Recordemos que los “expertos” de la televisión estatal rusa han estado amenazando a Moldavia en los últimos días. - “Podemos reunir las antiguas repúblicas de la URSS si volvemos a usar la bandera soviética” - “Moldavia pagará por lo que han hecho”



Están los Rusos como para meterse con más vecinos,joder pura fanfarronada 
Están a punto de caer a la lona y para disimular se ponen más chulos y amenazantes con la esperanza que el de enfrente se lo piense y no le suelte la última ostia que los deje KO.


----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)

Putin canta su primera 'victoria' en Ucrania y ordena asediar a la resistencia en Mariupol: "Que no escape ni una mosca"


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, cantó por fin victoria en una gran batalla de la guerra en Ucrania. Tras dos meses de asedio y destrucción, el paisaje lunar que antes era la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Habrán invitado a Antonio? Mi apuesta es que no.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Manda cojones que en 2022 vengas aquí a loar las bondades de la democracia orgánica con un copiapega cutre. Por esa regla de 3, el regimen franquista era tambien mucho más democrático...

En fin, tú dedícate a zampar grasuza, que es lo que se te da bien, y no molestes a los mayores cuando hablan, Josito.

¿Has conseguido ya una papada como la del gordo lechón norcoreano?









JoséBatallas dijo:


> Te contesto sobre Corea del Norte que es lo que mas conozco, por eso de aprender algo.
> 
> 
> No existe ninguna dictadura absolutista hereditaria. Cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimiento del régimen norcoreano lo sabe.
> ...



No le des carrete, que tiene cienes de copipegas preparados para ensuciar el hilo. A eso viene.



Josant2022 dijo:


> Entonces que en la monarquia comunista el poder pase de padres a hijos es pura casualidad juche.
> 
> Por cierto en dos minutos desde que escribí yo no te da tiempo a soltar esa parrafada. Copia y pega de campeonato troll. Te pasan los textos o los elaboras tú en horas extras?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOM




Esto es MAriupol, se supone que estaba ya desnacificado jojo los van a hacer encamisadas todos los dias


----------



## tucco (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOM



Si mi cirílico no me falla, pone "Kadirivskii Tiktokeram..."


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin canta su primera 'victoria' en Ucrania y ordena asediar a la resistencia en Mariupol: "Que no escape ni una mosca"
> 
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, cantó por fin victoria en una gran batalla de la guerra en Ucrania. Tras dos meses de asedio y destrucción, el paisaje lunar que antes era la...
> ...



Que bonito, eh?? Alentando odios pasados desde todas las posiciones posibles...

Más os valdría informaros sobre la cabeza nuclear descartada que esta rulando no se sabe a ciencia cierta si por Ucrania o ya por el interior de Rusia. Bueno, informándoos y exigiendo yodo a las autoridades competentes.


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Merece la pena leer el hilo completo de tw, el hilo trata sobre Mariúpol y su historia
Esto es solo una parte del hilo




El Imperio Ruso puede parecer muy amenazador. Y, sin embargo, no es autosuficiente. Es un imperio de semiperiferia que no puede producir soluciones tecnológicas u organizativas. Solo puede importarlos desde el núcleo. Ese fue el caso de los zares, de Stalin, y ofc es el caso ahora.


Permítanme reiterar mi punto. La periferia y la semiperiferia pueden desarrollarse absolutamente. Pero se desarrollan importando soluciones *preparadas* desde el núcleo. No importan elementos de un sistema, importan sistemas completos desde el núcleo con la asistencia del núcleo y la supervisión del núcleo.


Puede plantear una objeción: está bien, mencionó el modelo del sistema mundial en una conversación sobre Rusia. Pero, ¿por qué sacaste a colación este modelo en concreto y no otro? ¿No es tu elección arbitraria?

Mi respuesta sería: uso el modelo del sistema mundial porque demostró poder predictivo

Considere el discurso de Wallerstein leído a la sorprendida audiencia rusa en 1995:

Sus próximos presidentes llevarán charreteras. No puedes tener nada más. Reanudarás la Guerra Fría con Estados Unidos porque eres un país semiperiférico especializado en generar nuevos conflictos


Ahora vemos que Wallerstein tenía razón. ¿Pero puede ser que él tuviera razón accidentalmente? No me parece. Los factores que determinaron este tipo de futuro fueron sistémicos más que accidentales. Considere que los tres últimos PM de Yeltsin: Primakov, Stepashin y Putin eran oficiales de inteligencia.


No es que Yeltsin haya elegido accidentalmente a un tipo de la KGB como su heredero. Es que todos los candidatos que él siquiera consideraría eran de la seguridad del estado. La diferencia entre Primakov y Putin es que el primero intentó intensificar la Guerra Fría incluso *antes* de convertirse en presidente.


Los extranjeros perciben a Putin como irracional. Sin embargo, desde la perspectiva rusa, su comportamiento parece muy racional, cauteloso, reservado. Primero obtener el poder supremo, *luego* intensificar los conflictos internacionales. Su antecesor pudo haber fracasado porque lo hizo al revés.


Creo que Wallerstein vio correctamente un camino sistémico de un imperio semiperiférico especializado en crear conflictos y cuyos gobernantes llevarán las charreteras. Esa es una constante de la historia rusa que no tiene nada que ver con un régimen específico o un gobernante.


Como dijo Alejandro II:

"Rusia no es un estado mercantil ni agrícola y su destino es ser la amenaza [гроза] del mundo"

¿A quién ves aquí? Veo a un tipo con charreteras que se especializa en crear conflictos. Eso no es un accidente. Esa es la constante de Wallerstein


Resumamos. Rusia siempre ha sido y es actualmente un imperio semiperiférico que se especializa en crear conflictos y es incapaz de construir un puente sin una ayuda y supervisión extranjeras masivas. Solo puede importar soluciones listas desde el núcleo. Esa es la constante de Wallerstein


La constante de Wallerstein con respecto a la importación de soluciones *preparadas* desde el núcleo es muy obvia si consideramos la historia de Mariupol. Hacia 1900 era un importante centro logístico e industrial. Tenía dos grandes acerías: una americana y una belga. Aquí se ve una planta belga


Cuando el ingeniero ruso Pavlov visitó la planta estadounidense en Mariupol, notó un extraño color rosa en los ladrillos del horno:

- ¿De dónde viene?
- De EE . UU
. - Pero podríamos haber comprado ladrillos alemanes mucho mejores y más baratos
- Sí, pero nuestros gerentes no confían en los ladrillos alemanes


De hecho, Julian Kennedy, que supervisó la construcción de esta acería, no confiaba en los ladrillos alemanes. Así que envió todo el equipo desde los ladrillos hasta los remaches desde Estados Unidos. Eso ilustra la tendencia a importar soluciones *preparadas* del centro a la periferia


Tenga en cuenta que un ingeniero ruso no cuestionó el uso de equipos extranjeros per se. ¿Deberíamos usar cosas alemanas o americanas? Eso es lo que estaba sobre la mesa. Los rusos abogaron por los alemanes, pero no importó. Los supervisores extranjeros importaron soluciones listas y no experimentaron


En la Belle Époque la economía rusa estaba impulsada principalmente por la iniciativa privada. Empresas alemanas, belgas, americanas, etc. competían entre sí (más o menos) libremente. Después de 1917 eso cambió y se eliminó la libre competencia. Pero la constante de Wallerstein no era La revolución comunista cerró temporalmente Rusia a las empresas extranjeras. Las empresas privadas, ya fueran nacionales o extranjeras, fueron nacionalizadas y los inversionistas/expertos extranjeros en su mayoría tuvieron que evacuar. Sin embargo, eso no significa que la URSS fuera autárquica. De nada 







Thread by kamilkazani: Siege of Mariupol Putin announced his decision to... - PingThread


Siege of Mariupol Putin announced his decision to stop further assaults on Azovstal: the last remaining Ukrainian stronghold in Mariupol. Siege of Mariupol started on Feb 25, by March 3 the city was completely surrounded. Two months later its defenders still stand their ground



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Ahora viene el abuelo cebolleta a soltar mierdas comunistas y propaganda orca. ¿Se ponen de acuerdo para ir relevándose estos subnormales?.


Tanta cuneta sin abonar.... si es que no pueden dejarse las cosas a medias. 
Por eso Crimea va a ser ucraniana de nuevo. Los gusanos van a terminar lo que han empezado. Después empezarán con la subversión de las republiquetas para que implosione Putinia. 
Tiene su carga de karma la cosa, que tras décadas financiando movimientos secesionistas en occidente vayan a recibir la misma medicina pero esta vez de la forma eficiente en que hace las cosas occidente. 
Espero que el abuela cebolleta pueda ser testigo de ese proceso de transformación de Putinia antes de que se vaya al infierno a que le meta Satanás piñas por el culo durante toda la eternidad.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El ZSU-23-4 actualmente como antiaereo no tiene relevancia pero para defenderse de blindados ligeros o infantería puede ser útil sabiendolo utilizar, son 4 cañones automáticos de 23mm, claro que es muy vulnerable contra simples RPG.
> 
> En Grozny fueron muy útiles como arma para atacar tiradores emboscados en posiciones elevadas en edificios, los blindados convencionales no tienen ángulo para alcanzarlos en general. Con los cañones en un par de segundos te mete un centenar de proyectiles perforante/explosivos que revientan un metro de sacos terreros o medio metro de hormigón armado.



en un pais plano?


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Todo un éxito de Putin, mas OTAN


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los combatientes de Azov transmiten sus saludos a Shoigu, quien dijo que Rusia "tomó Mariupol".



Qué cojonazos tienen estos HOMBRES, si los comparas con la niñorratada turcomongola dan ganas de echarte unas risas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia TODAVÍA está involucrada en intensos combates en el asediado Mariupol de Ucrania a pesar de la victoria declarada de Putin, lo que ralentiza el progreso en el Donbas: Inteligencia de Defensa del Reino Unido


----------



## Turbamulta (23 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> en un pais plano?



Era un ejemplo de uso para el que no estaba pensado, de la misma forma en un llano te puede reventar a un grupo emboscado entre los árboles, detrás de un muro o destruir o inutilizar a la mitad de los blindados que aparecen en Ucrania. Claro que en caso de emboscada seguramente serían de los primeros objetivos precisamente por eso mismo.

Y ya de propina si un drone algo grande o un Su-25 se ponen a tiro a 2.000 metros o menos pues siempre puede probar a tirarle.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Spetsnaz ruso en Ucrania con vehículos Tigr-M y Rys, ópticas PK1 Obzor y 1P87, y un PKP. También parches rojos y parches de bandera soviética.



Está claro: el patch soviético es por la intención de recuperar la URSS, por eso la obsesión con lo nazi y por eso la simbología en algunas unidades ukras para oponerse simbólicamente. 

Esto no va de naciones, va del Khanato, de sumisión de otras nacionalidades, y no pararía en Ucrania, se extendería por siempre en el tiempo, porque una potencia asúi debe siempre estar en guerra y proyectar poder militar.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Versión extendida del helicóptero ruso derribado hace 2 días supuestamente en dirección al pueblo de Malynivka. El video muestra que el helicóptero pasó aproximadamente 1 minuto y medio lanzando bengalas antes de ser derribado en el momento en que dejó de lanzarlas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Ferreras al borde del colapso:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Y dale con lo de los 15 dólares ...,. Cambia de vez en cuando de MENIRA
> 
> Todo es culpa de EEUU, eso de que Putin se dedique a invadir países es sólo una anécdota.



Por eso la UE se tiene que nacer trampas al solitario para pagar el gas ruso en rublos, porque EEUU se lo va a traer a 15 pavos.









EU says pay for Russian gas in euros to avoid breaching sanctions


EU companies may be able to work around Russia's demand to receive gas payments in roubles without breaching sanctions if they pay in euros or dollars which are then converted into the Russian currency, the European Commission said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Día de decir estupideces y estudia lo que lleva ocurriendo desde 2014 en Ucrania, serás consciente de donde venimos y hacia donde vamos.


----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

Aparecen nuevos enterramientos masivos junto a Mariupol
















Vynohradne · Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine, 87642


Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine, 87642




www.google.co.uk


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los ucranianos no presentan contingentes de infantería nutridos pero los orcos utilizan el su23-4 para dar fuego de supresión y hacer que los posibles atacantes en una emboscada tengan que dispersarse, en eso sí que es bueno.
> De todas formas es frágil, una ametralladora pesada puede triturarlo. No es más que una solución improvisada que no va a funcionar mucho. Para escoltar convoyes tendrían que emplear helicópteros artillados, lo malo es que con uno solo que derriben los ucranianos ya no sale a cuenta el convoy entero. Y a baja cota son pasto de los diversos manpads que tienen los ucranianos. La catástrofe de los orcos se agranda cada día que pasa.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Leyendo últimamente, la idea del sistema de invasión ruso es que tras los BTG se formen guerrillas de simpatizantes y aseguren la retaguardia. Claro que si lo que han podido invadir es un charco de barro subpoblado donde te odian a muerte pues entonces la cosa se pone complicada. En esa cosmovisión entra la insistencia en la identidad étnica rusa y la forma que tienen de invadir las repúblicas postsoviéticas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Qué cojonazos tienen estos HOMBRES, si los comparas con la niñorratada turcomongola dan ganas de echarte unas risas



Sobre todo estos:


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Versión extendida del helicóptero ruso derribado hace 2 días supuestamente en dirección al pueblo de Malynivka. El video muestra que el helicóptero pasó aproximadamente 1 minuto y medio lanzando bengalas antes de ser derribado en el momento en que dejó de lanzarlas.



Se merece el meme especial de los pajaritos. 

Blanca Seal of Approved.


----------



## iases (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por eso la UE se tiene que nacer trampas al solitario para pagar el gas ruso en rublos, porque EEUU se lo va a traer a 15 pavos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu eres idiota ????? Quien ha dicho que lo venderán a 15 euros ?


Mientes, manipulas y haces el ridiculo


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin va a hacer un referendum en Jersón para anexionarlo a Rusia. Ya han empezado las votaciones.



Madre mía que nutrición!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Tu eres idiota ????? Quien ha dicho que lo venderán a 15 euros ?
> 
> 
> Mientes, manipulas y haces el ridiculo



Dólares. DO-LA-RES. El gas usano cotiza en dólares.

Pero el problema no es ese, el problema es que la UE debe saltarse sus propias sanciones para comprar el ruso en rublos.

Gracias USA!!

Repetimos:









EU says pay for Russian gas in euros to avoid breaching sanctions


EU companies may be able to work around Russia's demand to receive gas payments in roubles without breaching sanctions if they pay in euros or dollars which are then converted into the Russian currency, the European Commission said on Friday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ferreras al borde del colapso:



Bueno!! Después de 130 mensajes en este hilo ya has aprendido a poner enlaces, algo es algo.


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

La cosecha de Crimea este año será excelente... van a tener superávit


En la región de Kherson, los invasores vaciaron el silo en el pueblo de Novoalekseevka y llevaron todo el grano a Crimea, - Defensora del Pueblo Denisova.





En la región de Kherson, los putinistas vaciaron un silo en el pueblo de Novoalekseevka y llevaron todo el grano a Crimea, - Defensor del pueblo ucraniano Denisova.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Loa cosecha de Crimea este año será excelente... van a tener superávit
> 
> 
> En la región de Kherson, los invasores vaciaron el silo en el pueblo de Novoalekseevka y llevaron todo el grano a Crimea, - Defensora del Pueblo Denisova.
> ...



HOLOMODOR revisado, versión del nuevo Khanato. 

"Quiéreme o muere de hambre", por ésto no los quieren en ningún sitio, porque ser ruso significa ser gentuza ladrona que arrasa todo lo que tenga valor.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La cosecha de Crimea este año será excelente... van a tener superávit
> 
> 
> En la región de Kherson, los invasores vaciaron el silo en el pueblo de Novoalekseevka y llevaron todo el grano a Crimea, - Defensora del Pueblo Denisova.
> ...



Les faltaba asaltar graneros para completar el pack.

Creo que los ucranianos no deberían construir la presa otra vez, sino contaminar el río con los estreptococos más hijos de puta que encuentren. Y que disfruten los cerdos invasores de Crimea


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> USA ha boicoteado el Nord Stream 2 porque no podía permitir ni la estabilidad energética que ello brindaba a Europa, ni los ingresos hacia Rusia que generaba, como para permitir lo que apunta es post...
> 
> Mi interés iba más encaminado por lo que se refiere a una desestabilización interna y el peligro nuclear que ello supones. Un solo Sarmat puede enviar la península iberica a la Edada de Piedra tanto a nivel de infraestructuras como de población.



rusia es soberana para invadir, no creo que esten inducidos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Última hora de la inteligencus UK:


Ministerio de Defensa

"*A pesar del aumento de la actividad, las fuerzas rusas no han logrado avances importantes en las últimas 24 horas, ya que los contraataques ucranianos siguen obstaculizando sus esfuerzos.*


*Las fuerzas aéreas y marítimas rusas no han establecido el control en ninguno de los dos dominios debido a que la eficacia de la defensa aérea y marítima de Ucrania ha reducido su capacidad de lograr avances notables.*

*A pesar de su declarada conquista de Mariupol, siguen produciéndose intensos combates que frustran los intentos rusos de capturar la ciudad, lo que ralentiza aún más su deseado progreso en la*


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Para barrer la infantería va genial.



si no tiene angulo!


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar


Imágenes satelitales de otras posibles fosas comunes al este de Mariupol, en la ciudad de Vynohradne. Las imágenes muestran la aparición de una zanja de 40 metros en el borde del cementerio de la ciudad, entre el 22 y el 29 de marzo, y una zanja adicional el 15 de abril. 
@Maxar


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> es que rusia ha hecho todo lo posible por envenenar a todo dios, financiando separatismos, brexitsmos y hasta al trumpismo (por no hablar de vox y tal, yo es que hasta podemos creo que recibió pasta vía iran o algo así, joder, no es casual que vox y podemos apoyen a putin con tan poco disimulo)
> 
> 
> volviendo a la retirada, yo lo dije la primera semana, putin fuera, fin de la guerra y el régimen sigue con otro pope al volante
> ...




otro troll giliprogre diciendo que vox apoya a putin sin la mas minima prueba

nos vas a sacar un tuit perdido de hace años un alcalde de tercera?


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Última hora de la inteligencus UK



Excelentes noticias. Ya en este hilo se dijo en su momento que la segunda fase de la guerra estaría llena de finitas como esas. La finta permanente, vamos.


----------



## iases (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Dólares. DO-LA-RES. El gas usano cotiza en dólares.
> 
> Pero el problema no es ese, el problema es que la UE debe saltarse sus propias sanciones para comprar el ruso en rublos.
> 
> ...



Ahora el problema no es ese ? 

Cuántas veces va a tener que recular ?


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si no tiene angulo!
> En horizontal, si en esa función se ha usado dese Chechenia, no tiene depresión pero a cierta distancia a un equipo anticarro lo hacen papilla


----------



## iases (23 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> otro troll giliprogre diciendo que vix apoya a putin sin la mas minima prueba
> 
> nos vas a sacar un tuit perdido de hace años un alcalde de tercera?



Putin y vox son lo mismo al igual que lepen , orban y compañia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Excelentes noticias. Ya en este hilo se dijo en su momento que la segunda fase de la guerra estaría llena de finitas como esas. La finta permanente, vamos.



Para fintas la que está haciendo la OTAN para que patrocinéis esta matanza desde el sofá.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para fintas la que está haciendo la OTAN para que patrocinéis esta matanza desde el sofá.



¿Matanza? Hay que ser hijo de perra. ¿No serás hijo putativo de Lavrov?


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Excelentes noticias. Ya en este hilo se dijo en su momento que la segunda fase de la guerra estaría llena de finitas como esas. La finta permanente, vamos.



Creo que ya no vamos a ver ninguna superfinta hasta despues del 9 de mayo.Esta todo paralizado.

El Khan no quiere ningun desastre mas que le ensucie el desfile ese que solo hacen para la nomenklatura rusa.


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para fintas la que está haciendo la OTAN para que patrocinéis esta matanza desde el sofá.



¿Qué habría que hacer para detener la matanza? ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> ¿Qué habría que hacer para detener la matanza? ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Mamar polla rusa, como él.


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

Al hilo de lo que decía ayer de las fiestas patronales de Mordor el 9 de mayo, dejo aquí un vídeo acerca de la necesidad de llevarles algo como trofeo a los súbditos del khan.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Matanza? Hay que ser hijo de perra. ¿No serás hijo putativo de Lavrov?



Matanza si. La mayoría de ellos pudriéndose en los sótanos y los que intentan escapar cazados al instante como muestran las imágenes. Esa es la realidad que subyace tras la heroica resistencia del mito de la acería. Amenazados para no rendirse con la connivencia de tontos útiles como tu desde el sofá de casa.

Te parece normal esto:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Estan usando las guerrillas infiltradas en territorio ruso









Ucrania lanza la guerra de guerrillas contra Rusia


El 18 de marzo, entre las ciudades de Poltava y Jarkov, una columna de 10 tanques rusos con sus tripulaciones se retiró del frente hacia una zona ocupada por Moscú para...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> ¿Qué habría que hacer para detener la matanza? ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Menuda matanza que estáis patrocinando:


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Menuda matanza que estáis patrocinando:



Lo que tú quieras. 

Pero contesta, si no te importa, a la pregunta. 

¿Qué deberían hacer los ucranianos, concretamente, para detener la matanza?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Creo que algun compi habia comentado algo al respecto... Estaran ya usando los nuevos obuses?

Arestovich informó que las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine destruyeron el puesto de mando de los invasores en la región #Kherson , en el que se encontraban unos 50 oficiales.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Abr 2022)

Operadora electricidad finlandesa limita la conexión eléctrica con Rusia a partir de mañana.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras.
> 
> Pero contesta, si no te importa, a la pregunta.
> 
> ¿Qué deberían hacer los ucranianos, concretamente, para detener la matanza?



No ejercer de tontos útiles enfrentándose al segundo ejercito mas potente del mundo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mamar polla rusa, como él.



Pero si la matanza de la que hablo es la de los integrantes del batallón AZOV que intentan huir/resistir en la acería. Te congratula verlo desde el sofá de casa o qué?

GILIPOLLAS.

Que bonito eh?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo video grabado por los Defensores de #Mariupol , que muestra a las muchas mujeres y niños que se refugian en los búnkeres debajo #Azovstal .


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Mas juguetitos desde Belgica


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Operadora electricidad finlandesa limita la conexión eléctrica con Rusia a partir de mañana.



Vuelven los gloriosos días de Stalin, la familia reunida en casa a la luz de las velas. Seguramente se les acabe poniendo algún nombre para disimular, en plan "velas patrióticas de la Victoria contra el desabastecimiento energético parcial temporal"


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero si la matanza de la que hablo es la de los integrantes del batallón AZOV que intentan huir/resistir en la acería. Te congratula verlo desde el sofá de casa o qué?
> 
> GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> Que bonito eh?



Pero SUBNORMAL, ¿qué quieres que hagan los civiles? ¿Rendirse para que les peguen un tiro o los deporten a Siberia? ¿A los niños que los secuestren?

Los de Azov están con dos cojones haciéndole la vida difícil a los que le comes la pollita y así dando oportunidades al ejército ucraniano en otros lugares.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No ejercer de tontos útiles enfrentándose al segundo ejercito mas potente del mundo?



Todo el mundo es culpable menos los asesinos. Los putincels no sois más miserables porque no es posible


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero SUBNORMAL, ¿qué quieres que hagan los civiles? ¿Rendirse para que les peguen un tiro o los deporten a Siberia? ¿A los niños que los secuestren?
> 
> Los de Azov están con dos cojones haciéndole la vida difícil a los que le comes la pollita y así dando oportunidades al ejército ucraniano en otros lugares.



Pero que hacen civiles tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos avisos y 3 ultimatum en una puta acería?

Eres muy valiente desde el sofá de casa y con las vidas de los demás. Dos cojones dice...

Puto psicopata...tu si que comes pollas, bien grande además.


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si no tiene angulo!



Los cañones múltiples del shilka tienen hasta -4º de elevación (depresión), puede tirar lo suficientemente bajo como para hacer blanco en cualquier cosa a su mismo nivel.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Todo el mundo es culpable menos los asesinos. Los putincels no sois más miserables porque no es posible



Asesinos los que arengáis y patrocinais el conflicto desde el sofá de casa.


----------



## asakopako (23 Abr 2022)

Demasiada bola le estáis dando a eltontorio, que lleva 10 años prediciendo el apocalipsis. Y ahí sigue su habitación casapapi llena de latunes en aceite vegetal y figuritas de star wars.

Paredón y a la cuneta del ignore.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

Os estáis dando cuenta de que el *troll* Erio-Eleuterio aprovecha vuestras respuestas para llenar el hilo de basura?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Dejen de darle respuestas al CM, el volumen de posts es inmenso y la mitad son suyos...

Más pacodrones al suelo:


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero SUBNORMAL, ¿qué quieres que hagan los civiles? ¿Rendirse para que les peguen un tiro o los deporten a Siberia? ¿A los niños que los secuestren?
> 
> Los de Azov están con dos cojones haciéndole la vida difícil a los que le comes la pollita y así dando oportunidades al ejército ucraniano en otros lugares.



Seguis cayendo en contestarle a Esperpenterio. Sólo viene aquí a provocar, no dejéis que guarree el hilo. 

Con haberle dicho subnormal te sobraba el resto del mensaje


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Putin y vox son lo mismo al igual que lepen , orban y compañia



si salvo porque vox es el partido mas liberal con representacion en españa y putin es comunista


vamos que son las antipodas unos de otros pero que la realidad no te estropee tus sueños humedos


luego en el mundo real los apoyos de putin son maduro, kim yon un, xijinping, el coletarra, etc

y los mas duros con putin son los socios de vox de polonia, rep checa, etc


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Demasiada bola le estáis dando a eltontorio, que lleva 10 años prediciendo el apocalipsis. Y ahí sigue su habitación casapapi llena de latunes en aceite vegetal y figuritas de star wars.
> 
> Paredón y a la cuneta del ignore.



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


*asakopako*
Madmaxista · 34
Desde 27 May 2020
Última visita Hace 1 minuto
Mensajes14.278


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Asesinos los que arengáis y patrocinais el conflicto desde el sofá de casa.



Joder, y lo dices tú... se un poco coherente y deja de postear subnormalidades.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Abr 2022)

Estos juguetitos molan

Eso nos lleva a... los radares. Parte del paquete también incluía radares de "búsqueda de artillería" (se llama Q36). Esos radares "encuentran" a un enemigo cuando disparan una ronda. Luego, los sistemas digitales ayudan a transferir la ubicación a las armas estadounidenses para que respondan. Muy rápidamente. "Contrafuego".


----------



## WasP (23 Abr 2022)

Señores, las gilipolleces que se tengan que echar a la cara entre uds no les importan a nadie, abranse un privado y ahí se mentan a la madre y a cuatro generaciones anteriores. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Joder, y lo dices tú... se un poco coherente y deja de postear subnormalidades.



Que bien se lucha contra los rusos desde el sofá de casa eh?

Vais a luchar hasta el último ucraniano o pensáis parar antes?


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estos juguetitos molan
> 
> Eso nos lleva a... los radares. Parte del paquete también incluía radares de "búsqueda de artillería" (se llama Q36). Esos radares "encuentran" a un enemigo cuando disparan una ronda. Luego, los sistemas digitales ayudan a transferir la ubicación a las armas estadounidenses para que respondan. Muy rápidamente. "Contrafuego".



Les están mandado unos juguetes que frente a la chatarra rusa de la Guerra Fría pueden marcar la diferencia. El problema para Ucrania es de personal. Van a necesitar mercenarios.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

-----------









Trump calls for a peaceful solution to Ukraine conflict


"If they don’t do it soon, there will be nothing left but death, destruction, and carnage," said Trump.




thepostmillennial.com





------------

Es inevitable que los trolls kremlinitas entren a ensuciar el hilo, ya que no pueden pegarnos un tiro en la nvca como les gustaría. Con no responderles y colocarles adecuadamente en el ignore es suficiente.



WasP dijo:


> Señores, las gilipolleces que se tengan que echar a la cara entre uds no les importan a nadie, abranse un privado y ahí se mentan a la madre y a cuatro generaciones anteriores. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No ejercer de tontos útiles enfrentándose al segundo ejercito mas potente del mundo?



Ah, vale, ahora lo entiendo. Entonces lo que deben hacer es... rendirse. 

Bien, sería lo razonable. Sólo una persona irracional intentaría resistir ante el "segundo ejército más potente del mundo". ¿Quién intentaría algo así? Sólo un estúpido integral. 

La cuestión es que cuando todo haya acabado en Mariupol (seguramente antes), los rusos pretenden avanzar a través de la franja costera occidental para establecer el famoso corredor con los hermanos oprimidos de Transnistria. Eso supondría tomar Mikolaiv y Odessa, y privar a Ucrania de toda salida al mar. ¿Deberían oponerse los ucranianos a eso? No sería muy sensato, ¿verdad? ¿Qué sentido tiene resistir ante el "segundo ejército más potente del mundo"? Ninguno, absolutamente. Si los ucranianos son razonables, aceptarán la realidad, el orden natural de las cosas. Es lo mejor para ellos. Te resistes, destruyen tus ciudades, matan a tu población civil... ¿y todo para qué? Total, sólo perderían unas cuantas provincias más, y se quedarían sin salida al mar. No lo necesitan. Lo que quede de Estado ucraniano cuando acabe la "operación militar especial" estará supeditado a la Madre Rusia, "como debe ser". Y si los nazis de Kiev, Leópolis o Jitomir insisten en comerciar por su cuenta, pueden hacerlo con Polonia o Alemania, y para eso no necesitan el mar. 

Los ucranianos deben ser razonables. Si se resisten será peor. Así es como debe ser. Es por su bien.


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Abr 2022)

Les han tumbado algo a los rusos en Odessa, que está ahora siendo bombardeada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre el problema de usar drones comerciales, resulta relativamente fácil localizar al operador porque la mayoría de ellos transmiten ubicaciones sin encriptar:




Un usuario creó hace unos años un script para fingir drones falsos aprovechándose de eso: GitHub - DJISDKUser/ESP8266_DJI_DroneID_Throwie: ESP8266 based droneID spoofing Throwie example for DJI DroneID (Remote Drone Identification broadcast) Desconozco si se podrían crear y desplegar satisfactoriamente dispositivos pequeños que se lancen y finjan posiciones de drones falsas, para engañar a los rusos que puedan estar rastreando comunicaciones.


Por cierto, hace tiempo que no sale ningún vídeo de Bayraktar TB2 en este conflicto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

LO QUE DURAN ESTO SIN SUPERIODIDA AREA

ES LO MISMO QUE UNA BOLSA DE COCA ALITA DE MOSCA

VOLCADA EN LA MESA DE DESPACHO DE ZELENSKY


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos deberían rendirse, declarar la guerra a USA y ofrecer a todas sus mujeres como esclavas para los follacabras xixenos.



Termur dijo:


> ¿Qué habría que hacer para detener la matanza? ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## favelados (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que algun compi habia comentado algo al respecto... Estaran ya usando los nuevos obuses?
> 
> Arestovich informó que las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine destruyeron el puesto de mando de los invasores en la región #Kherson , en el que se encontraban unos 50 oficiales.



Con una pequeña ayuda de un avión de la RAF que pasaba por allí casualmente y les pasó la posicion, una vez que tienen la posición basta un misil que bien merece la pena himbertir en un premio gordo como este.

No se cómo los detectaron, supongo que analizando las transmisiones de radio encontraron el lugsr del que procedían las órdenes...

El caso es que ahora estarán acojonados todos los generales rusos sobre el terreno por que pueden ser los próximos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

50 invents habia


ale venga al super a comprar las magdalenas a precio de turron de navidad para seguir postenado


​


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras.
> 
> Pero contesta, si no te importa, a la pregunta.
> 
> ¿Qué deberían hacer los ucranianos, concretamente, para detener la matanza?



Te la contesto yo que pareces tonto y vacilón.

-dejar de matar a los habitantes de etnia y lengua rusa en el este de ucrania
-dejar de buscar ser parte de la otan para no meter misilitos a las puertas de rusia
-dejar de fabricar armas quimicas o biologicas, hubo hasta 14 sitios descubiertos por los rusos y confirmados de forma implicita por Victoria "FuckEu" Nuland
-Sacar a los nanzis del gobierno golpista (que no aceptó los resultados de las elecciones en el 2013 que las ganó Yakunovich, eso a pesar de ser anti-ue y anti-otan y aunque no sea santo de mi devocion), o desnazificar y desarmar al ejercito ucro que lleva desde agosto del 2014 matando a su propia gente y ahora este ano, por estar preparando la guerra para marzo de este ano contra rusia con la ayuda de tu puta otan.

En resumen, quedarse como estaba antes del 2014 y no tocar mas los cojones a rusia con mas ampliaciones de paises a la otan, que ya estan demasiado cerca de rusia. Pero eso a ti te la pela, para un hilo la de la guerra de ucrania que lleva puesta de forma claramente visible desde finales del 2013 en este puto foro lleno de fachuzos, subnormales y nanzis que ya explica todo lo que he puesto, tu parece que preguntas para dar por culo o por reirte de los 14 mil muertos a manos del ejercito ukro contra el dombass.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que bien se lucha contra los rusos desde el sofá de casa eh?
> 
> Vais a luchar hasta el último ucraniano o pensáis parar antes?



Tu si que luchas... ¿cuanto te paga el enano?


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Video de un cohete volando en el cielo sobre Odessa. Se informa sobre un incendio en una de las viviendas, donde, anteriormente, hubo una llegada. ¡Esperando información oficial!




Odessa ahora... Los resultados de las llegadas de misiles de crucero rusos.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

La gestión y la forma de actuar de la HORDA es medieval. Eso nos asegura la victoria.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z

aqui el video
sobre como los americanos saben que de toda la
PASTA Y CASH SANO QUE MANDAN ASI COMO ARMAS "SE PIERDE POR EL CAMINO" PARTE IMPORTANTE VAMOS QUE SE LA CORRUPCION ES TOTAL





5:16

 Tucker Carlson: "Don't you doubt that most of the weapons and aid we're sending to Ukraine will get lost somewhere along the way?"

Doug McGregor, former colonel in the US Army: “Of course, there are doubts. But apparently not enough to stop this pumping of Ukraine with ammunition and money. We already have terrible experience with tracing our arms shipments, we've seen it in both Iraq and Afghanistan. I can tell you with certainty that some of the weapons that we are sending will end up in the hands of those whom we would never want to see them. If you listen to what President Biden said today, he is giving the illusion that all this will change the outcome of the battle. WILL NOT CHANGE. What is happening now is the total destruction of the best forces of Ukraine in the eastern part of the country. No one is able to change this, especially we ... All we do is heat up relations with Russia and turn Eastern Ukraine into a target for Russian missile airstrikes," the former colonel said.​


----------



## lowfour (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Video de un cohete volando en el cielo sobre Odessa. Se informa sobre un incendio en una de las viviendas, donde, anteriormente, hubo una llegada. ¡Esperando información oficial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quieren conectar con Moldavia y eso require ablandar Odessa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los cañones múltiples del shilka tienen hasta -4º de elevación (depresión), puede tirar lo suficientemente bajo como para hacer blanco en cualquier cosa a su mismo nivel.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



tiene usted razon, podria hacer blanco a su mismo nivel.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Quieren conectar con Moldavia y eso require ablandar Odessa.



Y de ahí a Rumania , un paso


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La gestión y la forma de actuar de la HORDA es medieval. Eso nos asegura la victoria.



Eso "nos asegura la victoria" dice el pollo... como si estuviera en primera fila.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Video de un cohete volando en el cielo sobre Odessa. Se informa sobre un incendio en una de las viviendas, donde, anteriormente, hubo una llegada. ¡Esperando información oficial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto son los misiles guiados. Realmente son un ejército grotesco. 1 millón de dólares y no destruyes ninguna posición del enemigo.


----------



## Decimus (23 Abr 2022)

Y Moldavia que dice.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y de ahí a Rumania , un paso



Cualquier ejército con una aviación decente _derroyería_ a la escoria soviética artillera…


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cualquier ejército con una aviación decente _derroyería_ a la escoria soviética artillera…



Rumania es Otan , no creo que se atrevan a meter los pies en su territorio


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso "nos asegura la victoria" dice el pollo... como si estuviera en primera fila.




Métete las pollitas mongolas y los Doritos de tu puta madre, uno detrás de otro, no a la vez, que te atragantas…


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumania es Otan , no creo que se atrevan a meter los pies en su territorio



No van a llegar a Moldavia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Te la contesto yo que pareces tonto y vacilón.
> 
> -dejar de matar a los habitantes de etnia y lengua rusa en el este de ucrania
> -dejar de buscar ser parte de la otan para no meter misilitos a las puertas de rusia
> ...



Uff, le has metido excesivo material. 

El tan sólo va con Ucrania porque los de Azov son nancys y los rusos comunijtahs. No hay nada mucho más allá de eso.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ahí no irán GisbeRT ni Liu Zorraya a contar los civiles.


----------



## lowfour (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Métete las pollitas mongolas y los Doritos de tu puta madre, uno detrás de otro, no a la vez, que te atragantas…



pero como aguantáis aquí con los tarados a tope. Es insoportable. Me pone de mala ostia entrar aquí y ver lo mismo una y otra vez.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> pero como aguantáis aquí con los tarados a tope. Es insoportable. Me pone de mala ostia entrar aquí y ver lo mismo una y otra vez.



Eleuterio es un tonto esférico. No se puede ser un cretino en todos los temas. Por tanto, o es el tipo más imbécil de la tierra o es parte de tu teoría de toma del foro por Putin.


----------



## Bercipotecado (23 Abr 2022)

Solo entro para decir que se de primera zarpa que ya hay T72 y T84 de países OTAN operando en Ucrania con tripulaciones ucranianas entrenadas, que por muy rapido que lo hiciesen, minimo hace 2 semanas que ya sabian que se las iban a enviar. Esto me hace pensar que lo que sabemos públicamente hoy, sea solo la fachada de lo que estan recibiendo. No me extrañaría que ya estén operando incluso algunos MIG29 de algún país OTAN.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Lo que lleva el de la derecha parece un Instalaza C90 de fabricación zaragozana.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los combatientes de Azov transmiten sus saludos a Shoigu, quien dijo que Rusia "tomó Mariupol".


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Les han tumbado algo a los rusos en Odessa, que está ahora siendo bombardeada



Es una operación de castigo por lo de los generales triturados en Jerson. 

Que disparen a objetivos civiles y no militares da que pensar que no tienen ningún objetivo militar potable y que el berrinche de la Horda es importante. 

Los ataques de precisión son una gran humillación, porque son inteligencia militar y armas que ellos no poseen y contra la que poco pueden hacer. 

La fuerza bruta servía contra pastores, los mandaba a la cueva. En Ucrania su doctrina militar tiene una efectividad inferior a cualquier otro evento que hayan protagonizado. Es una nueva guerra de drones, contra-drones, satélites, radar, contra-radar, misiles con IA, etc.. y luego, ya si eso, habría algo que ellos, los rusos, conozcan bien o tengan en cantidad suficiente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Métete las pollitas mongolas y los Doritos de tu puta madre, uno detrás de otro, no a la vez, que te atragantas…





Scardanelli dijo:


> Eleuterio es un tonto esférico. No se puede ser un cretino en todos los temas. Por tanto, o es el tipo más imbécil de la tierra o es parte de tu teoría de toma del foro por Putin.



No os basta con hacer el ridículo que para más INRI vais a enterrar al pueblo ucraniano en el intento. Bueno, vosotros y los farloperos que les gobiernan, para ser más exactos. 



Europa rechaza la demanda de Putin de pagar el gas natural en rublos - 24 de marzo de 2022, Bloomberg

El pago de la UE en rublos por el gas ruso violaría el régimen de sanciones - documento - Apr 14, 2022, Reuters

Yellen advierte que la prohibición europea de la energía rusa podría perjudicar a las economías - 21 abr 2022, rfi / AFP

La UE ve la manera de pagar por el gas ruso sin romper las sanciones - Apr 22, 2022, Reuters


----------



## El Promotor (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eleuterio es un tonto esférico. No se puede ser un cretino en todos los temas. Por tanto, o es el tipo más imbécil de la tierra o es parte de tu teoría de toma del foro por Putin.




Es de la misma escuela que @Minsky Moment y otros por el estilo.

Tontos con ínfulas.


----------



## Chaplin (23 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> si salvo porque vox es el partido mas liberal con representacion en españa y putin es comunista
> 
> 
> vamos que son las antipodas unos de otros pero que la realidad no te estropee tus sueños humedos
> ...



¿De verdad te crees tus mentiras? Imagino que tendrás un carguito en VOX porque sino es que eres subnormal profundo


----------



## gargamelix (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Habrán invitado a Antonio? Mi apuesta es que no.



La reunión la preside Lloyd Austin, Secretario de Defensa de EEUU, así que no es a nivel jefes de Estado/gobierno. Antoñito puede seguir mirando planos de chalets en Marruecos o lo que sea que esté haciendo.

Se va a discutir como entregar más armamento pesado a Ucrania y un plan de ayuda de largo plazo.

Están invitados al encuentro los países OTAN, UE, Georgia y en general los que suministran ayuda contra la invasión a Ucrania.

Long-Term Ukraine Aid to be Discussed at Ramstein Meeting - Air Force Magazine


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

BUSCANDO EL ORIGINAL | VERSION CON EXTRAS | FINAL CUT 

*Johnson's statement about Russia's victory in the special operation in Ukraine 
created a split in the West *

*- Financial Times 11:32*











_*⚡*_Johnson's statement about Russia's victory in the special operation in Ukraine created a split in the West - Financial Times

Asked if Russia could win the war, Boris Johnson acknowledged it was a "real opportunity", adding that Putin was determined to "grind the Ukrainians".

The publication notes that his statement by the British Prime Minister "united front" of the rhetoric of the G7 countries.






"His announcement was the first admission by a major Western leader that Russia could win the sting operation 

and marks a significant shift in his own rhetoric from just a few weeks ago, when Johnson was confident Russia would "lose ".

This is also contrary to the united front that the leaders of the G7 demonstrated,"

writes the* Financial Times.*






_*ONE BY ONE *_

_*BANG BIRI BANG BANG BIRI BANG BAN *_​


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Abr 2022)

Primeros muertos por los bombardeos de Odessa


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es de la misma escuela que @Minsky Moment y otros por el estilo.
> 
> Tontos con ínfulas.



Mis lectores compraron onzas de colorao a 900 y biticonis a 600. Los suyos de caer en la NEP que les vendió hace 5 años estarán cipotecados hasta las trancas a tipo variable a la espera pasar por el matadero.

Debe ser más agradable ir de vacaciones a Mariupol que seguir sus consejos propagandísticos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo que lleva el de la derecha parece un Instalaza C90 de fabricación zaragozana.



Ya la gracia es que esos cohetes no llegaron a Ucrania hasta hace un mes.el que lleguen a esa ciudad sitiada es muestra de los rusos y su inutilidad


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es una operación de castigo por lo de los generales triturados en Jerson.
> 
> Que disparen a objetivos civiles y no militares da que pensar que no tienen ningún objetivo militar potable y que el berrinche de la Horda es importante.
> 
> ...



Creo que me he perdido esto. ¿Qué ha pasado en Jerson?


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff, le has metido excesivo material.
> 
> El tan sólo va con Ucrania porque los de Azov son nancys y los rusos comunijtahs. No hay nada mucho más allá de eso.



XD que tiene menos neuronas que un mosquito de verano ya se les ve, por eso los llamo paletos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es de la misma escuela que @Minsky Moment y otros por el estilo.
> 
> Tontos con ínfulas.



tu tienes por avatar a un tonto que chupa de tus impuestos no nenaza? vivan las caenajjjj ea!


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Creo que me he perdido esto. ¿Qué ha pasado en Jerson?




Los ucranianos han reventado un puesto de mando con 50 oficiales orcos dentro.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Creo que me he perdido esto. ¿Qué ha pasado en Jerson?





favelados dijo:


> Un avióncito sobrevuela el Mar Negro y poco después... Pasa esto



Un brote de COVID ha causado bajas.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Métete las pollitas mongolas y los Doritos de tu puta madre, uno detrás de otro, no a la vez, que te atragantas…



Ni idea a quién estás contestando y eso es mi auténtica saluc. El ignore es tu hamigo. Cada vez que contestas al troll se crece. Es posible que solo simule ser putiniano para alimentarse de tus respuestas,.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

autentico caviar beluga a las finas hiervas



Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania no ha tenido tal cosa todavía. Canadá envia obuses modernos de alta precisión con guía GPS y un alcance preciso de hasta 60 km. Cada proyectil cuesta 112 mil dolares:


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Solo entro para decir que se de primera zarpa que ya hay T72 y T84 de países OTAN operando en Ucrania con tripulaciones ucranianas entrenadas, que por muy rapido que lo hiciesen, minimo hace 2 semanas que ya sabian que se las iban a enviar. Esto me hace pensar que lo que sabemos públicamente hoy, sea solo la fachada de lo que estan recibiendo. No me extrañaría que ya estén operando incluso algunos MIG29 de algún país OTAN.



Yo también lo creo. Lo más práctico y efectivo es dejarlos que se confíen. Imagina que planean una shitkrieg de esas suyas con tankes y helicópteros de apoyo y les aparecen varios migs con misiles occidentales. Les iban a dar pomadita, como decía aquel. 

El gran mérito de la OTAN hasta ahora es la garantía de ausencia de dominio ruso en el aire con solo mandar material SAM portatil y la amenaza de los migs que están en reserva en paises-santuario.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mis lectores compraron onzas de colorao a 900 y biticonis a 600. Los suyos de caer en la NEP que les vendió hace 5 años estarán cipotecados hasta las trancas a tipo variable a la espera pasar por el matadero.
> 
> Debe ser más agradable ir de vacaciones a Mariupol que seguir sus consejos propagandísticos.



Venga enseñanos esos hilos.

Yo te puedo buscar los de muyuu o monster y comparamos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

Ahora solo queda roturar, voltear, demoler, erradicar la autopista y plantar una campo de minas épico en la frontera con mordor



Dr Polux dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo una exitosa contraofensiva al norte de Kharkiv, liberando los asentamientos de Bezruky, Slatyne y Prudyanka de los invasores fascistas rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> El operativo se llevó a cabo en la mañana del 22 de abril. Esto fue anunciado por Oleh Synyehubov, Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Kharkiv. Expulsar a los rusos de estos tres pueblos pone la autopista M-20 hasta la frontera internacional bajo control de fuego ucraniano.


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Les están mandado unos juguetes que frente a la chatarra rusa de la Guerra Fría pueden marcar la diferencia. El problema para Ucrania es de personal. Van a necesitar mercenarios.



Sin personal cualificado esos juguetes valen de poco en manos de civiles armados ukros....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

22 апреля 2022 13:45

*Los rusos capturan el arsenal ucraniano de Balakleya,
uno de los mayores de Europa [RU] *
Александр КОЦ


*MUCHAS GRACIAS EUROPA Y UCRANIA*

*NOS LLEVAMOS PARA TIRARSELOS A LOS MALOS *





*ESTAN VIEJITOS PERO NO NOS IMPORTA. SON MUY CHULIS. TOTAL ES PARA HACERLO EXPLOTAN AHI POOOOM *





С 2014 года именно отсюда боеприпасы всех возможных калибров отправлялись в Донбасс и бомбили мирные города.


TIENEN UN MATCH! 
los rusos y chechenos les van a presentar a los JAVELIN incautados
a ver si surge la quimica


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Abr 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Creo que me he perdido esto. ¿Qué ha pasado en Jerson?



Ya te han contestado. Parece que la RAF británica sabe triangular comunicaciones con una precisión métrica. La humillación a la orcada es infinita.


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> ¿Qué habría que hacer para detener la matanza? ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Yo creo que solo la puede parar Zelensky, volviendo a las negociaciones de paz. Rusia va a seguir igual hasta que tenga el donbass en sus manos.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Me pregunto por qué se gastarán los rusos el pastizal que cuesta ese misil, que además son incapaces de reponer, en destruir un bloque de pisos.


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

Si hay que decirlo se dice

Ex presidente de Finanzas Nacionales del Draft Biden 2016, presidente de la campaña de Long Island para 
@BarackObama
y líder de la mayoría de la legislatura del condado de Suffolk, NY. 
@DukeU


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Te la contesto yo que pareces tonto y vacilón.
> 
> -dejar de matar a los habitantes de etnia y lengua rusa en el este de ucrania
> -dejar de buscar ser parte de la otan para no meter misilitos a las puertas de rusia
> ...



Lo primero, a mí no me metas en ningún bando, así que lo de "tu puta OTAN" te lo guardas.

¿Y sabes por qué? Por que si te molestaras en leer mis mensajes verías que desde febrero he defendido que Rusia podía tener razones para "intervenir" en Ucrania. Considero que Crimea debe formar parte de Rusia porque el enano borrachuzo de Jruschev no tenía derecho a regalar lo que no era suyo, y que los ciudadanos del Donbas tienen derecho a que se respete su lengua, su cultura y su idiosincrasia, y si Ucrania no lo ha respetado, entonces habrá que hacerlo de otra manera. Incluso puedo estar de acuerdo en la cuestión de la OTAN, a pesar de que varios Estados de la OTAN comparten frontera con Rusia y nunca se han instalado "misilitos" en ellos.

Así que ya ves, puedo llegar a compartir algunos de tus argumentos. No todos, no comparto por ejemplo lo de "desnazificar" y "desarmar", porque creo que eso debería ser cuestión decidida por la voluntad libremente expresada de los ucranianos. Que la voluntad libremente expresada de los ucranianos se violara durante el Euromaidan (que lo fue), no debería ser excusa para que los rusos hagan ahora lo mismo. 

Y conozco el hilo que comentas, lo sigo desde hace varios años, ya con la cuenta antigua cuyo acceso perdí. He podido leer ahí las barbaridades cometidas por ambos bandos. Y digo ambos bandos porque las milicias de Lugansk y Donetsk no son precisamente angelitos. 

Hay muchas formas de intervenir. Y Rusia ha elegido la peor de todas. Denota una mentalidad imperialista y caduca, incapaz de asumir que Ucrania ya no les pertenece. Casi todo el mundo habría entendido una intervención localizada en el Donbas. Esto no lo entiende ni su puta madre. 

Lo de que Rusia iba a ser atacada por la OTAN utilizando Ucrania como cabeza de puente es, sin duda, una de las excusas más originales que haya leído nunca. Sólo ha sido utilizada varios cientos de veces durante los últimos 5000 años para justificar "ataques preventivos". De hecho, una de las últimas veces que se usó, la víctima fue la propia Rusia. Rusia es el país más extenso de la tierra, alberga los mayores recursos naturales y minerales, y tiene 7000 cabezas nucleares que garantizan que nadie le va a tocar un pelo. Seguro que la OTAN y Ucrania estaban pensando seriamente atacar militarmente en territorio ruso. 

El problema de los hooligans (no digo que tú lo seas) es que sólo ven las cosas de color blanco o negro. Y la vida son grises. Reconocer que las autoridades ucranianas son corruptas, incompetentes y que lo han hecho de puta pena en todo este asunto, no es incompatible con no estar de acuerdo con esta locura de guerra. Esto es una invasión, una agresión intolerable contra un Estado soberano. Nada de lo que haya ocurrido en Ucrania en los últimos 8 años justifica algo así. Los militares rusos hablan ya de crear un corredor entre Crimea y Transnistria, que supondría arrebatar a Ucrania Odessa y Mikolaiv, y privarla de sus últimos puertos en el Mar Negro. ¿Qué afrenta, real o imaginaria, puede justificar algo así? Ningún Estado que se precie puede aceptar eso. 

Lo mejor es que EEUU jamás habría soñado con tener a Rusia en una mejor posición. Seguirá suministrando armamento para que ambos ejércitos y la población civil sigan desangrándose, empantanados en una guerra sin fin. Afganistán va a parecer el patio de un colegio. ¿Cómo se soluciona? ¿Una rendición? A lo mejor convendría que Rusia acepte que si quiere parar esto debería ceder también. Putin o Zelenski lo quieren todo, y en esos casos se suele acabar en nada. Con la diferencia de que Zelenski tiene detrás a una alianza de países con un PIB más de 30 veces superior al de Rusia, y una abrumadora superioridad industrial, económica, militar y tecnológica. En los próximos meses vamos a descubrir si la industria rusa puede mantener el ritmo requerido por la guerra. 



Spoiler



Perdona el tocho. Si te lo has leído todo, te doy el mérito.


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

Se me ha pasado el aterrizaje, ya ha descargado

*

*


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si hay que decirlo se dice
> 
> Ex presidente de Finanzas Nacionales del Draft Biden 2016, presidente de la campaña de Long Island para
> @BarackObama
> ...



El twitt es políticamente correcto. Lo que es, es un traidor.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

digo yo que si es cierto que el hunidmiento del mosca se ha saldado con 1 muerto, una azaña impresionante, le tendrian que nombrar almirante de la flota intergalactica, pero claro es mentira.






Spoiler: a lead











Scardanelli dijo:


> La gestión y la forma de actuar de la HORDA es medieval. Eso nos asegura la victoria.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

No. Esos los donaron seguramente los estonios antes, que ya los tenían desde 2018.









Instalaza suministra lanzagranadas C90 a Estonia por 30 millones


...




www.infodefensa.com







FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya la gracia es que esos cohetes no llegaron a Ucrania hasta hace un mes.el que lleguen a esa ciudad sitiada es muestra de los rusos y su inutilidad


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que solo la puede parar Zelensky, volviendo a las negociaciones de paz. Rusia va a seguir igual hasta que tenga el donbass en sus manos.



Eso es de pura lógica. La cuestión es: ¿Rusia sólo quiere el Donbass?

Algunos militares están hablando ya de crear un corredor que ponga en contacto Crimea con Transnistria. Eso privaría a Ucrania de cualquier salida al Mar Negro. Por supuesto, es completamente inaceptable y cerraría cualquier posibilidad de paz.

Supongamos que esto sólo ha sido una sobrada de algunos militares, que no representa las intenciones de las autoridades rusas, y que dentro de unos meses se completa el control sobre el Donbass. Sería un buen momento para plantearse llegar a un acuerdo justo, en el que ambas partes cedan.

Por parte de Ucrania, ceder significaría aceptar que Crimea, que nunca debió ser regalada por Jruschev, forma parte de Rusia. Que el Donbass, o es independiente, o se garantiza de alguna forma una especial autonomía que respete su lengua, su cultura y sus vínculos con Rusia, así como la seguridad de sus ciudadanos. Y garantizar la desnuclearización y neutralidad militar del país.

Por parte de Rusia, ceder significaría reconocer el derecho de Ucrania a tener sus propias Fuerzas Armadas (aunque, como digo, se podría buscar una forma de garantizar un estatus de neutralidad militar similar al de Austria), y que los ucranianos pueden decidir unirse a la UE si así lo quieren. Y olvidarse de Odessa, de Jarkov, de Kiev y de "corredores". Aceptar que Ucrania es un país independiente, y que sus ciudadanos son libres y soberanos (todo lo libre y soberano que se puede ser en 2022 en este mundo semi-distópico post-Covid).

Por supuesto, no va a suceder.

Me parece que ambas partes quieren el todo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

hay doble combo en el mismo PACK


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Hilo muy interesante son re la situación de guerra:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Están quemando oficinas de reclutamiento en Rusia. Alguien no quiere que manden a sus hijos a la muerte en Ucrania.


----------



## Cuscarejo (23 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay doble combo en el mismo PACK



Si mi inglés no me falla... ¿se han ventilado DOS generales y OTRO herido con un pepinazo de artillería?
Eso no tiene precio.


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin canta su primera 'victoria' en Ucrania y ordena asediar a la resistencia en Mariupol: "Que no escape ni una mosca"
> 
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, cantó por fin victoria en una gran batalla de la guerra en Ucrania. Tras dos meses de asedio y destrucción, el paisaje lunar que antes era la...
> ...



Tienes que estar jodido. Que tu líder Antonio Pancho les de armas a los ucranianos que son enemigos de tus amigos los rusos. ¿Qué lío más grande, no? ¿Es eso lo que llamáis los rojeras cabalgar contradicciones?


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que bonito, eh?? Alentando odios pasados desde todas las posiciones posibles...
> 
> Más os valdría informaros sobre la cabeza nuclear descartada que esta rulando no se sabe a ciencia cierta si por Ucrania o ya por el interior de Rusia. Bueno, informándoos y exigiendo yodo a las autoridades competentes.



No deberías enfadarte con Daputi, sois socios en esta empresa y según parece compartís intereses y defendéis a Putin.

Extraños compañeros de cama. ¿O no?


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

El último paquete de los usanos:


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

Más fogatas…


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Lo primero, a mí no me metas en ningún bando, así que lo de "tu puta OTAN" te lo guardas.
> 
> ¿Y sabes por qué? Por que si te molestaras en leer mis mensajes verías que desde febrero he defendido que Rusia podía tener razones para "intervenir" en Ucrania. Considero que Crimea debe formar parte de Rusia porque el enano borrachuzo de Jruschev no tenía derecho a regalar lo que no era suyo, y que los ciudadanos del Donbas tienen derecho a que se respete su lengua, su cultura y su idiosincrasia, y si Ucrania no lo ha respetado, entonces habrá que hacerlo de otra manera. Incluso puedo estar de acuerdo en la cuestión de la OTAN, a pesar de que varios Estados de la OTAN comparten frontera con Rusia y nunca se han instalado "misilitos" en ellos.
> *Perdona que te diga que esto en ukrania es diferente sabes porque? porque han logrado meter a terroristas y nazis en el gobierno ucranio, el resto de paises fronterizos con rusia ni ha pasado esto, tu no te has leido el hilo ni de cona.
> ...



Menudo lerdo estas hecho tu. Anda y tira pa'lante a comer pienso


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Hay por ahí un hilo asqueroso donde se pide que Putin hunda el Ysabel con todos los soldaditos españoles dentro.

Uno de esos máximos exponente es una chica belicista, @Papo de luz

Le dije que eso era parecido a los que jaleaban con el "ETA mátalos a policias" y que lo escrito escrito está para la posteridad.

No me hizo caso y subió el listón, ver abajo.

Este es el percal que hay por aquí, esta chica votante de Vox, admiradora de Mussolini y que ha proclamado muchas veces que "Pocos mató Franco" llama a los de Mariupol "ratas nazis".

La esquizofrenia en su máximo expresion.





__





El YSABEL parte hacia el frente, seguimiento del buque,mi apuesta es que no llegara.


Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado: No me gustaría estar a bordo de ses barco, me viene a la cabeza el Maine y como puede recibir una puñalada trapera de los Gusanos para que Uropa se desangre, declarando la guerra al oso.




www.burbuja.info






*"A mi solo me juzga Dios. Putin por favor, hunde el barco de la muerte!"*


----------



## elena francis (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para fintas la que está haciendo la OTAN para que patrocinéis esta matanza desde el sofá.



La matanza la ha iniciado Putin.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay por ahí un hilo asqueroso donde se pide que Putin hunda el Ysabel con todos los soldaditos españoles dentro.
> 
> Uno de esos máximos exponente es una chica belicista, @Papo de luz
> 
> ...


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Eso es de pura lógica. La cuestión es: ¿Rusia sólo quiere el Donbass?
> 
> Algunos militares están hablando ya de crear un corredor que ponga en contacto Crimea con Transnistria. Eso privaría a Ucrania de cualquier salida al Mar Negro. Por supuesto, es completamente inaceptable y cerraría cualquier posibilidad de paz.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo de Odessa y conectar Transnistria es más una paja mental de los rusos que otra cosa. Rusia no tiene tanta tropa en el terreno para controlar tanta extensión. Sin embargo Ucrania tiene toda la tropa que quiera y puede quedarse atrincherada ad eternum.

Además esa zona es problemática, aunque tengas a transnistria apoyándote, tienes a Rumania al lado que es territorio UE, y Rusia tendría que mandar tropa, porque controlando el mar no controlas esa frontera. Odessa siempre me ha parecido un objetivo más simbólico que otra cosa, quizá lo de cerrar a ucrania el mar negro tenga algún valor estratégico, pero es que los rusos ya hacen lo que quieren en el mar negro sin apenas oposición. El misil que hoy ha destruido una vivienda + depósito en odessa, al parecer era de un misil crucero tirado por un submarino ruso desde la costa de Crimea.

El tema del donbass es clave, si Rusia consigue conquistar lo que queda, no tengas dudas que Rusia lo mantendrá y será un protectorado ruso, como pasó con la anexión de Crimea pero sin guerra. Lo que no estoy entendiendo muy bien son los avances que están haciendo los rusos en Kharkov, están conquistando bastante territorio a las afueras. Yo creo que el mando ruso está intentando jugar a dos bandas, si el avance se frena en el donbass, avanzo en kharkov, y al revés. Si Rusia completa el donbass, creo que se abrirán de nuevo las negociaciones de paz. Pero la batalla del donbass durará meses como dices, queda guerra para rato. Va a estar jodido para los rusos, hay dos ciudades como Kramatorsk y Slaviansk que en estos momentos deben de ser un auténtico fortín ucraniano recibiendo todo tipo de material de la otan.

También me sorprende la excesiva pasividad del mando otan, no están planteando apenas contraofensivas importantes, y tienen tropa de sobra para ello.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

pocos cambios, segun esto los orcos habrían tomado lozove









Invasion Day 58 – Summary - MilitaryLand.net


The summary of the 58th day of Russian invasion to Ukraine, as of 22:00 – 22nd of April 2022 (Kyiv time). Russian forces have captured a dozen of settlements in the direction of Slovyansk. Ukrainian reinforcements and guns supplied by the west are being moved to eastern Ukraine in mass. Most...



militaryland.net


----------



## terro6666 (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Extracción que ya está adjudicada a empresas israelies. Por cierto, UK tiene un convenio para plantar un megaparque eólico en el Sahara.
> 
> Que malos son los rusos...



Uuuu un mega parque solar, son el demonio estos english


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

de momento los traidores no dan para campo de concentración pero si para una mazmorra



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay por ahí un hilo asqueroso donde se pide que Putin hunda el Ysabel con todos los soldaditos españoles dentro.
> 
> Uno de esos máximos exponente es una chica belicista, @Papo de luz
> 
> ...


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El último paquete de los usanos:



Qué barbaridad. Creo que llegados a este punto los usanos han debido llegar a la conclusión de que Rusia no se puede retirar de esta guerra, siendo capaces de empantanar a un porcentaje enorme de su ejército en una suicida huida hacia adelante.

Esta guerra puede dejar al ejercito ruso inoperativo para 30 años, provocando ademas el rearme de Europa. Eso le permitirá a USA poder centrar ya todos sus esfuerzos en China.

Creo que podemos afirmar de forma definitiva que USA no va a permitir a los rusos ganar esta guerra bajo ningún concepto.

Además teniendo sobre el terreno a los ucranianos que están mostrando un desempeño extraordinario, lo tienen a huevo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, lo de Odessa y conectar Transnistria es más una paja mental de los rusos que otra cosa. Rusia no tiene tanta tropa en el terreno para controlar tanta extensión. Sin embargo Ucrania tiene toda la tropa que quiera y puede quedarse atrincherada ad eternum.
> 
> Además esa zona es problemática, aunque tengas a transnistria apoyándote, tienes a Rumania al lado que es territorio UE, y Rusia tendría que mandar tropa, porque controlando el mar no controlas esa frontera. Odessa siempre me ha parecido un objetivo más simbólico que otra cosa, quizá lo de cerrar a ucrania el mar negro tenga algún valor estratégico, pero es que los rusos ya hacen lo que quieren en el mar negro sin apenas oposición. El misil que hoy ha destruido una vivienda + depósito en odessa, al parecer era de un misil crucero tirado por un submarino ruso desde la costa de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Interesantes comentarios, el tuyo y el de @Termur 

De esto no se ve por el hilo general.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Extracción que ya está adjudicada a empresas israelies. Por cierto, UK tiene un convenio para plantar un megaparque eólico en el Sahara.
> 
> Que malos son los rusos...



En el Sáhara no hay viento. Eres la mascota del hilo, bufón.


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

Esto es un no parar


----------



## peñadelaguila (23 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> pero como aguantáis aquí con los tarados a tope. Es insoportable. Me pone de mala ostia entrar aquí y ver lo mismo una y otra vez.



Como los tengo A TODOS en el ignore, sólo los veo cuando alguien los cita, como tú. Me queda un foro ultra-mega-proucraniano... el otro día mire desde el móvil sin poner mi usuario y era "otro" foro. Los trolls y bots rusos haciendo horas extras... e insultando a todo quisqui, poca educación recibieron en los campos de reprogramación...Lo dicho: el* ignore mano de santo.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

cada vez me cae mejor el abuelo



esta emocionalmente vinculado a que gane ucrania y el orco sea pasto de desesperación y calamidad, eso significa morteradas de ayuda a los rohirrim









Rohan, Kharkiv Oblast - Wikipedia
 






en.wikipedia.org







Le han debido de pegar un toque a Stoltenberg porque hace un par de semanas parecio que no hubiera guerra en ucrania y ahora esta metido





keylargof dijo:


> Qué barbaridad. Creo que llegados a este punto los usanos han debido llegar a la conclusión de que Rusia no se puede retirar de esta guerra, siendo capaces de empantanar a un porcentaje enorme de su ejército en una suicida huida hacia adelante.
> 
> Esta guerra puede dejar al ejercito ruso inoperativo para 30 años, provocando ademas el rearme de Europa. Eso le permitirá a USA poder centrar ya todos sus esfuerzos en China.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más fogatas…



La putada de los edificios es que no los puedes hundir para apagar el incendio.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (23 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> digo yo que si es cierto que el hunidmiento del mosca se ha saldado con 1 muerto, una azaña impresionante, le tendrian que nombrar almirante de la flota intergalactica, pero claro es mentira.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034867
> 
> ...



Estimado Ariki: tus faltas de ortografía hacen sangrar mis ojos.


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El último paquete de los usanos:



Tiene pinta de llevar la dirección adecuada


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> En el Sáhara no hay viento. Eres la mascota del hilo, bufón.



Menudo pedazo de subnormal estás hecho...









El Sáhara Occidental tendrá uno de los mayores parques eólicos terrestres del mundo con 900 MW para minar bitcoins- El Periódico de la Energía


La compañía estadounidense Soluna anunció este miércoles que iniciará próximamente la construcción de un parque eólico en Dajla, en el Sáhara Occidental, con una capacidad de 900 megavatios, que será…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas son muy paco, si estas son las fuerzas especiales no me quiero imaginar como serán los "normales".
Estas son las mantanzas que estáis patrocinando, no libra ni el perro...


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de subnormal estás hecho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso está en la costa, mamerto, no en el desierto


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sin personal cualificado esos juguetes valen de poco en manos de civiles armados ukros....



Sobre piezas de artillería cuyo funcionamiento básico es el mismo que las que usan los ucranianos, aprender a usar los equipos de apoyo llevara como mucho una semana. Si no ya han entrenado a personal del ejército ucraniano que está en los USA para que sirvan de instructores.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Eso está en la costa, mamerto, no en el desierto



En el sahara SUBNORMAL, en el sahara occidental. Lo del desierto lo pones tu porque te sonaría de algún libro que habrás leído gracias a algún cliente de tu madre heroinomana.

La región ANORMAL, no el desierto.


----------



## Nicors (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay por ahí un hilo asqueroso donde se pide que Putin hunda el Ysabel con todos los soldaditos españoles dentro.
> 
> Uno de esos máximos exponente es una chica belicista, @Papo de luz
> 
> ...



Ostia una tía y de Vox, la voy a designorar y le perdono lo de putin y ofrecerle unas fantas.


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Sobre piezas de artillería cuyo funcionamiento básico es el mismo que las que usan los ucranianos, aprender a usar los equipos de apoyo llevara como mucho una semana. Si no ya han entrenado a personal del ejército ucraniano que está en los USA para que sirvan de instructores.



No sé, yo dudo que una semana de entrenamiento sea igual a controlar bien una pieza de artillería como una unidad profesional. Por no hablar de armamento más complejo, Aunque mejor eso que nada está claro.
No hace falta, los instructores USA ya están en suelo ucraniano.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En el sahara SUBNORMAL, en el sahara occidental. Lo del desierto lo pones tu porque te sonaría de algún libro que habrás leído gracias a algún cliente de tu madre heroinomana.
> 
> La región ANORMAL, no el desierto.



Jojojojo como te sulfuras, bufón pajillero. Culpa mía porque no leo tus posts, pero vi de pasada lo que pusiste del Sáhara, y como eres un completo subnormal di por hecho que hablabas del desierto.

Bueno, ya no te contesto más hasta dentro de unos días, que te pones muy tonto cuando te hacen caso.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (23 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pocos cambios, segun esto los orcos habrían tomado lozove
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin tener la menor idea de estrategia, sin tener preparación militar, y, como se dice repetidamente aquí, desde la barra del bar, me da la sensación de que la partida a corto plazo se juega en dos lugares:

Uno: Quién neutraliza a quién en la zona de Chuhuiv-Kupianks (¿podrían hacerlo los ucranianos a los rusos?), ya que parece que la brecha abierta por los ucranianos se ha ensanchado, contra la posible progresión rusa contra Slovianks-Kramatorks? ¿Es posible que los ucranianos ataquen Borova? (Usad las lupas en los mapas que se ven en los enlaces de Ariki).

Dos: ¿Jersón será la punta de lanza de los ucranianos para romper la conexión sur (Donbass-Transnistria)? o ¿Jersón será el inicio del borrado de la presencia de Ucrania en el Mar Negro?

A largo plazo ¿¿¿???


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ostia una tía y de Vox, la voy a designorar y le perdono lo de putin y ofrecerle unas fantas.



Papo de pus, si es una tía, debe ser un orco de los de cambiarte de acera. No malgaste su dinero.


----------



## alas97 (23 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que sentido tiene el que usen un ZSU-23-4 de escolta en un convoy cuando Ucrania apenas tiene poder aereo, y se los estan zumbando con unidades moviles terrestres.
> 
> Una de dos, o se estan quedando sin BTR o tanques o no son capaces de aplicar correctamente las doctrinas



básicamente se utiliza contra ataques de infantería enemiga si te emboscan, da un fuego de supresión que da espanto. pero contra los drones y los javelin no puede hacer nada. 

Esto es otro tipo de guerra, rápida y devastadora.


----------



## Tales. (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El último paquete de los usanos:



5000 javelins, 1400 stingers, 75.000 “armaduras”, 50.000.000 de rondas de munición…

Junto con la llegada de decenas de tanques y cazas de guerra esto significa que la OTAN se ha decidido ya por la guerra total,o Rusia se retira ya o su ejército va a ser aniquilado, simplemente los 150k soldados que tienen no pueden oponerse a 200k ucros motivados y armados con equipo occidental.


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar
ÚLTIMA HORA – Turquía ha cerrado su espacio aéreo a aviones civiles y militares rusos que transportan soldados a Siria después de notificar a Moscú: Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores turco a través de TRT


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé, yo dudo que una semana de entrenamiento sea igual a controlar bien una pieza de artillería como una unidad profesional. Por no hablar de armamento más complejo, Aunque mejor eso que nada está claro.
> No hace falta, los instructores USA ya están en suelo ucraniano.



Para lo complicado necesitas un oficial o un suboficial para acarrear munición y mover manivelas sólo necesitas músculos. Y además los ucranianos ya usan munición guiada por láser. Lo único que va a cambiar es que ahora van a usar munición guiada por GPS que su uso óptimo es contra posiciones fijas, puentes, etc. Al final van a aguantar en el Dombass, dejando que el ejército ruso se desfonde, seguirán ganando tiempo y a saber donde contraatacar.

Aquí se ve como se hace un disparo de artillería y salvo uno el resto es músculo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Jojojojo como te sulfuras, bufón pajillero. Culpa mía porque no leo tus posts, pero vi de pasada lo que pusiste del Sáhara, y como eres un completo subnormal di por hecho que hablabas del desierto.
> 
> Bueno, ya no te contesto más hasta dentro de unos días, que te pones muy tonto cuando te hacen caso.



El desierto del Sáhara cubre más de 10 países. Tal equivocación no es posible a no ser que seas analfabeto profundo. Y aún así vienes dando lecciones...


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Polonia va a muerte y Eslovaquia también vídeo sin confirmar de T-72 camino de Ucrania y fotos de tanques eslovacos en Ucrania:


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Nuevos envíos en camino


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> 5000 javelins, 1400 stingers, 75.000 “armaduras”, 50.000.000 de rondas de munición…
> 
> Junto con la llegada de decenas de tanques y cazas de guerra esto significa que la OTAN se ha decidido ya por la guerra total,o Rusia se retira ya o su ejército va a ser aniquilado, simplemente los 150k soldados que tienen no pueden oponerse a 200k ucros motivados y armados con equipo occidental.



Eso no efectivo si careces de capacidad aérea. El stinger tiene un alcance efectivo de 5000 metros, a partir de ahí la fuerza aérea rusa puede operar a placer. Es un viaje a ninguna parte para los ucranianos, sufrimiento añadido patrocinado por la OTAN y por intereses OTAN asumido por un país que ni pertenece a dicha alianza. Probablemente retrase el desenlace pero poco más.

En caso de que Rusia declare la guerra y llame a movilización general, a parte de que en Ucrania no quedaría piedra sobre piedra, nos veríamos abocados a la III Guerra Mundial. Se está jugando con fuego normalizando la situación actual.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

De este ataque ya se había hablado. Por artillería?

Dos generales rusos murieron y uno resultó gravemente herido y fue evacuado en estado crítico.

*"Dos generales rusos asesinados cerca de Kherson – Dirección de Inteligencia*

La Dirección General de Inteligencia informa que dos generales rusos han sido asesinados en la región de Kherson.

*Fuente* : Dirección General de Inteligencia

*Detalles:* La Dirección de Inteligencia dice que el 22 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un ataque contra el puesto de mando avanzado del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas, que, en contra de las normas de combate y el sentido común, se desplegó un breve distancia de la línea de batalla en la región de Kherson.

*Cita:* "El resultado del ataque fue que el puesto de mando avanzado del 49º Ejército fue destruido, dos generales rusos murieron y uno resultó gravemente herido y fue evacuado en estado crítico.

Sus datos personales están siendo aclarados".


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

El tractor se quedaría con las ganas:


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso no efectivo si careces de capacidad aérea. El stinger tiene un alcance efectivo de 5000 metros, a partir de ahí la fuerza aérea rusa puede operar a placer. Es un viaje a ninguna parte para los ucranianos, sufrimiento añadido patrocinado por la OTAN y por intereses OTAN asumido por un país que ni pertenece a dicha alianza. Probablemente retrase el desenlace pero poco más.
> 
> En caso de que Rusia declare la guerra y llame a movilización general, a parte de que en Ucrania no quedaría piedra sobre piedra, nos veríamos abocados a la III Guerra Mundial. Se está jugando con fuego normalizando la situación actual.



Se le olvida todo el sistema de defensa antiaéreo de Ucrania que dejaron los rusos intactos que incluye desde S-300, gecko, ossa y Buck


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Se le olvida todo el sistema de defensa antiaéreo de Ucrania que dejaron los rusos intactos que incluye desde S-300, gecko, ossa y Buck



De eso no queda nada, incluso los sistemas S-300 donados por eslovenia fueron destruidos antes de poder operar. Los sistemas personales son efectivos a nivel de guerrilla, pero en operaciones tan amplias como la actual no son decisivas en absoluto. Es relevante la cantidad de forma que es posible que siempre haya uno disponible en tiempo y forma, pero esto se minimiza antes los barridos de artillería a gran escala.

Por otro lado habría que valorar de lo que se envía cuanto llega a destino por múltiples razones y lo que acaba operando en el campo de batalla.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Putin y vox son lo mismo al igual que lepen , orban y compañia



Por eso los únicos países que apoyan a Putin son Venezuela y cuba


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Severodonetsk parece que está al sur Este de Kreminna, a 25km









Генштаб ВСУ: Враг готовится к наступлению на Северодонецк и частично блокирует Харьков


Ситуация на фронте 23 апреля остается сложной, но украинские защитники мужественно держат оборону.




kp.ua





*Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el enemigo se prepara para atacar Severodonetsk y bloquea parcialmente Jarkov
*
En las direcciones de Donetsk y Tauride, los principales esfuerzos del enemigo se concentran en tomar el control de los asentamientos de Popasnaya, Rubizhnoye y prepararse para un ataque a la ciudad de Severodonetsk. En el área del asentamiento de Marinka y en la mayoría de las otras direcciones, el enemigo no tiene éxito durante las hostilidades, dijo el ministerio en un comunicado.

Como se indica en el mensaje, en la dirección de Slobozhansky, el enemigo continúa bloqueando parcialmente la ciudad de Kharkov y realiza bombardeos de artillería en el área de Chuguev, Korobochkino y Dovgenkoye. En la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsky, los invasores rusos recurrieron al bombardeo único de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con artillería de cañón.


- La inteligencia ucraniana informa que los invasores rusos tienen importantes dificultades con el apoyo médico de sus unidades y la evacuación de los heridos. El enemigo está esencialmente escaso de medicamentos, enfatizó el Estado Mayor.

Según la agencia, en Balakliya, región de Kharkiv, el enemigo utiliza la clínica de la ciudad para alojar y tratar a los heridos, y en la región de Kherson, los residentes locales se ven obligados a luchar contra Ucrania. Los soldados rusos usan camiones civiles capturados y equipo agrícola robado para mover cargamento militar.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Si tuvieran la,superioridad aérea habrían aniquilado la artillería ucraniana, hasta que lo hagan lo que demuestran es que les ha quedado más de lo que dicen los rusos a los ucranianos. Que a algunos parece que os cuesta cuestionar los dogmas en los que creéis.


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso no efectivo si careces de capacidad aérea. El stinger tiene un alcance efectivo de 5000 metros, a partir de ahí la fuerza aérea rusa puede operar a placer. Es un viaje a ninguna parte para los ucranianos, sufrimiento añadido patrocinado por la OTAN y por intereses OTAN asumido por un país que ni pertenece a dicha alianza. Probablemente retrase el desenlace pero poco más.
> 
> En caso de que Rusia declare la guerra y llame a movilización general, a parte de que en Ucrania no quedaría piedra sobre piedra, nos veríamos abocados a la III Guerra Mundial. Se está jugando con fuego normalizando la situación actual.



Será por armas.. aquí van a probar todo lo que haya de nueva generación en armamento guiado 

Ukraine recibirá de #Canada proyectiles de artillería de largo alcance (más de 40 km) guiados por GPS de alta precisión "M982 Excalibur" para los nuevos obuses occidentales de 155 mm





Fuerzas ucranianas con el dron Quantum-Systems Vector VTOL


----------



## WasP (23 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Por eso los únicos países que apoyan a Putin son Venezuela y cuba



No apoyan por ideología sino por negocios... 

Además... "los únicos países que apoyan a Putin "

¿Dónde te dejas a Bielorrusia, Hungría, y LePen?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Mercancías robadas de la Ucrania ocupada: el envío desde Crimea a los puertos turcos continúa sin control con impunidad, en contra de la política turca. El buque de bandera rusa de CMC con base en Astracán, Mikhail Nenashev, en ruta desde Sebastopol, transitó por el Bósforo transportando trigo. İstanbul - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Mercancías robadas de la Ucrania ocupada: el envío desde Crimea a los puertos turcos continúa sin control con impunidad, en contra de la política turca. El buque de bandera rusa de CMC con base en Astracán, Mikhail Nenashev, en ruta desde Sebastopol, transitó por el Bósforo transportando trigo...




liveuamap.com


----------



## lowfour (23 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa con los rusox es que se montan unas pelis que te cagas y no tienen en cuenta que en Gotland está Pippi que les mete dos ostias que les pone los T72 en órbita.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Será por armas.. aquí van a probar todo lo que haya de nueva generación en armamento guiado
> 
> Ukraine recibirá de #Canada proyectiles de artillería de largo alcance (más de 40 km) guiados por GPS de alta precisión "M982 Excalibur" para los nuevos obuses occidentales de 155 mm
> 
> ...



No cambia la situación. Ucrania carece de capacidad aérea y la OTAN, a fin de cuentas, no tiene huevos a cerrar el especio aéreo. La esperanza de vida de esa artillería es el tiempo hasta que sea detectada y destruida por unidades aéreas o misilistica de medio alcance.

La artilleria que se envía es buena:









Obús M777 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El problema que llevarlo, plantarlo, desplantarlo, traerlo... excesiva ventana de oportunidad para los medios aéreos y misilística.


----------



## percutor (23 Abr 2022)

Ahora en un programa de 8tv de catalunya sale la bea talegon diciendo que putin no tan malo , que los otros nazis . 
Le han dicho de todo . Ha entrado en televidente diciendo que bea tiene razón . La talegón ha dicho que hay expertos internacionales de la otan que dicen que ucrania es mala , esos expertos son : 

.
.
..
.
tachán : 
alex baud 
pedro baños 

Traidora vendida .


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

La región de Tver en Rusia compró 100 000 pegatinas "patrióticas" por 3,8 millones de rublos y las colgó por toda la ciudad. Un mes después, parece que hubo corrupción en esta "adquisición estatal": las pegatinas resultaron ser de tan mala calidad que perdieron su color y ahora parecen banderas de Ucrania.













Двач


Официальный канал имиджборда 2сh.hk / 2ch.life Реклама в канале - @botishe Ньюсач - @ru2ch_news Рандомач - @rand2ch Тянач - @dvach18 Запрещёнка - @ru2ch_ban Доступ в запрещёнку - telegra.ph/2ch-05-05 ВК - vk.com/ru2ch Бот-предложка - @dvachmeme_bot




t.me




.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La región de Tver en Rusia compró 100 000 pegatinas "patrióticas" por 3,8 millones de rublos y las colgó por toda la ciudad. Un mes después, parece que hubo corrupción en esta "adquisición estatal": las pegatinas resultaron ser de tan mala calidad que perdieron su color y ahora parecen banderas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035063
> 
> ...



    

Son muy muy border line los ruskis, nunca decepcionan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Eso es de pura lógica. La cuestión es: ¿Rusia sólo quiere el Donbass?
> 
> Algunos militares están hablando ya de crear un corredor que ponga en contacto Crimea con Transnistria. Eso privaría a Ucrania de cualquier salida al Mar Negro. Por supuesto, es completamente inaceptable y cerraría cualquier posibilidad de paz.
> 
> ...



Ya pero como te vas a fiar de la palabra de rusos de respeto de fronteras y eso?..


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La región de Tver en Rusia compró 100 000 pegatinas "patrióticas" por 3,8 millones de rublos y las colgó por toda la ciudad. Un mes después, parece que hubo corrupción en esta "adquisición estatal": las pegatinas resultaron ser de tan mala calidad que perdieron su color y ahora parecen banderas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035063
> 
> ...




joder es que son un puto chiste


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> 5000 javelins, 1400 stingers, 75.000 “armaduras”, 50.000.000 de rondas de munición…
> 
> Junto con la llegada de decenas de tanques y cazas de guerra esto significa que la OTAN se ha decidido ya por la guerra total,o Rusia se retira ya o su ejército va a ser aniquilado, simplemente los 150k soldados que tienen no pueden oponerse a 200k ucros motivados y armados con equipo occidental.



En un raro ejercicio de humor negro el corresponsal de Pravda en la guerra vio cómo almacenaban armas antitanques los ucranianos 

"Caramba, en Ucrania almacenan Javalines como las abuelas pepinos en el sótano"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso no efectivo si careces de capacidad aérea. El stinger tiene un alcance efectivo de 5000 metros, a partir de ahí la fuerza aérea rusa puede operar a placer. Es un viaje a ninguna parte para los ucranianos, sufrimiento añadido patrocinado por la OTAN y por intereses OTAN asumido por un país que ni pertenece a dicha alianza. Probablemente retrase el desenlace pero poco más.
> 
> En caso de que Rusia declare la guerra y llame a movilización general, a parte de que en Ucrania no quedaría piedra sobre piedra, nos veríamos abocados a la III Guerra Mundial. Se está jugando con fuego normalizando la situación actual.



La fuerza aérea rusa está casi desaparecida


----------



## terro6666 (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que solo la puede parar Zelensky, volviendo a las negociaciones de paz. Rusia va a seguir igual hasta que tenga el donbass en sus manos.



Seguro que Rusia va a seguir, pero perdiendo hombres y material, la pregunta no es si va a seguir, la pregunta es cuánto va a aguantar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Turquía le cierra el espacio aéreo a Rusia, ahora tendrán que dar más rodeos para llegar a Siria:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Y esto son los misiles guiados. Realmente son un ejército grotesco. 1 millón de dólares y no destruyes ninguna posición del enemigo.



Tienen mas o menos la misma precision que una V1 alemana de 1944.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La fuerza aérea rusa está casi desaparecida



De los 4000 aviones + 2000 (reserva) que tienen los rusos no les han dejao los ucranianos ni uno? Joder, joder...


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2022)

Los "belgicos" también envían cositas:









Bélgica enviará armas antitanque y quizás sistemas de artillería a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Según la información publicada por los periódicos locales de Bruselas esta mañana, Bélgica enviará nuevas armas a Ucrania, incluyendo armas antitanques, y contempla la posibilidad de suministrar obuses autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm.




galaxiamilitar.es





Edito, de la misma web: lista completa de armas y equipos enviados por país.









Lista completa de armas y equipos militares entregados a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


La redacción de Army Recognition ha elaborado una lista de todas las armas extranjeras, equipos militares, vehículos de combate y blindados entregados a Ucrania por todos los países del mundo, incluido Estados Unidos y una gran mayoría de países europeos, desde el comienzo del conflicto entre...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante el título del video:


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> No apoyan por ideología sino por negocios...
> 
> Además... "los únicos países que apoyan a Putin "
> 
> ¿Dónde te dejas a Bielorrusia, Hungría, y LePen?



Y Etiopía, Mali, Eritrea, Congo,... Si hay muchos, pero de todos esos Le Pen no es un país.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Otro Eleron-3 capturado. Es importante que Rusia siga perdiendo drones pequeños de estos (Orlan, Eleron...):


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Los "belgicos" también envían cositas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brutal, en lo enviado hay para varias guerras. Y los envíos no dejan de sucederse. Puede que el oso no pierda solamente las garras y los dientes, puede perder buena parte del pellejo también. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Turquía le cierra el espacio aéreo a Rusia, ahora tendrán que dar más rodeos para llegar a Siria:




Noticia importante ¿Qué ha pasado para ese cambio?


----------



## Radiopatio (23 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Ahora en un programa de 8tv de catalunya sale la bea talegon diciendo que putin no tan malo , que los otros nazis .
> Le han dicho de todo . Ha entrado en televidente diciendo que bea tiene razón . La talegón ha dicho que hay expertos internacionales de la otan que dicen que ucrania es mala , esos expertos son :
> 
> .
> ...



La opinadora Talegón se ha metido en todos los fregados imaginables para que le hagan casito, y como medio de subsistencia, entre dar clases de piano y escribir panfletos en periódicos que leen cuatro gatos. De no ser así ya habría caído en la irrelevancia.

Hizo un ridículo espectacular defendiendo el separatismo y metiéndose en listas europeas de Junts junto con el calvo ex-etarra secuestrador Boyé. Es una contestataria de palo disfrazada de progresía que lo que más le motiva es que le entregan un cheque con muchos ceros y le pongan una cámara delante. Con la invasión rusa ha visto claro el filón. Su actual jefa, Margarita Simonyan, directora de RT, tiene que estar contenta. Nunca habrá visto tanta docilidad y falta de escrúpulos. Se la pueden llevar a Moscú.


----------



## paconan (23 Abr 2022)

Pensaba que era un fake, pero es cierto, comisarios políticos, estos vuelven a la urss


Planes para reinstaurar los 'primeros departamentos' de la era soviética en las empresas estatales: personal especial espiará a los empleados e informará sobre la deslealtad a Putin, así como también organizará mítines obligatorios a favor del ejército y colocará carteles de propaganda en el lugar de trabajo (sí, CARTELES).












Оружие массового разъяснения


У федеральных министров могут появиться заместители по информационно-политической работе




www.kommersant.ru





*Armas de esclarecimiento masivo*
*Ministros federales podrán tener diputados para información y labor política*

La Administración Presidencial (AP) recomendó implantar el instituto de subjefes de información y trabajo político en las secretarías, departamentos y empresas estatales federales. Según fuentes de Kommersant, esta idea nació el año pasado, y ahora ha cobrado especial relevancia. En algún lugar ya se ha llevado a cabo un trabajo similar, pero ahora será coordinado por el bloque político interno del Kremlin. No se introducirán nuevas tarifas para dichos diputados: los departamentos deben transferir esta funcionalidad a uno de los empleados actuales. Sus principales tareas serán construir un sistema de comunicación interna a través del cual los empleados puedan estar informados sobre la agenda política interna, así como monitorear el clima emocional y los estados de ánimo en los equipos.


Tres fuentes cercanas a la Administración Presidencial le informaron a Kommersant sobre la idea de un sistema unificado de subjefes de departamentos para información y trabajo político. Según uno de ellos, nació como resultado de la campaña de la Duma del año pasado: en una de las reuniones, representantes de la Administración Presidencial afirmaron que se habían identificado "problemas de lealtad al rumbo actual del poder" en varios departamentos. . Y el punto no es que a la gente no le guste el poder, es solo que “no trabajan con ellos”, informa el interlocutor de Kommersant las palabras de los participantes en la reunión. Al mismo tiempo, se dijo que sería bueno para el estado volver a la práctica soviética de crear un "campo semántico e informativo único en los departamentos".

Bajo las condiciones de la “operación militar especial”, la idea, al parecer, recibió un nuevo impulso. Las fuentes dicen que el personal de la Administración Presidencial habló sobre la inminente aparición de los viceministros para información y trabajo político en un seminario para vicegobernadores sobre política interna, realizado del 7 al 9 de abril en el sanatorio Senezh cerca de Moscú. El hecho de que la idea se implementará pronto también fue escuchado por la fuente Kommersant en la propia AP. Al describir el trabajo de tales especialistas, las fuentes de Kommersant generalmente usan las palabras "oficiales políticos" y "oficiales de personal", y llaman la retroalimentación de los equipos como sus tareas clave.

Al mismo tiempo, la labor de dichos viceministros no debe limitarse a la conducción de información política, sino que deben construir un sistema de comunicaciones internas para los empleados de los departamentos, como ya se está haciendo en varias grandes corporaciones y empresas estatales, explica una fuente de Kommersant en la Administración Presidencial.

A través de dicho sistema, a los empleados de todos los niveles se les explicarán las metas y los objetivos en su campo, así como la política nacional y, en el momento adecuado, también se comunicarán a través de él las "señales" necesarias para el Kremlin.

Además, la Administración Presidencial quiere que dichos viceministros se dediquen al trabajo de personal: conozcan el estado de ánimo de los equipos, identifiquen las causas de posibles tensiones. La fuente explica que existen técnicas de personal especiales para esto, que se utilizan regularmente en el campo de los recursos humanos.

Al mismo tiempo, no está previsto introducir tarifas especiales para ellos, enfatiza una fuente cercana a la Administración Presidencial. La funcionalidad requerida simplemente se le asignará a uno de los diputados actuales, y no es un hecho que se anote formalmente. En algún lugar ese trabajo ya se ha llevado a cabo, pero de manera autónoma, ahora es importante que el Kremlin lo construya en un solo sistema, coordinado desde la Administración Presidencial, explican las fuentes.

Un interlocutor que trabaja en una gran organización con participación estatal le contó a Kommersant sobre un ejemplo de tal trabajo. Cada una de sus divisiones ha designado recientemente a una persona responsable de informar a los empleados sobre las actividades en apoyo del ejército ruso, y las instalaciones para la colocación de diversos contenidos visuales están descendiendo de la oficina central para esto.

“Pero de momento no están obligando, sino ofreciendo, si se desea, colocar estos carteles en locales de otras dependencias”, aclara la fuente. También, según él, son bienvenidos los flash mobs, los festivales deportivos y otras "actividades" bajo el lema de apoyo moral al ejército ruso.

Cabe señalar que la Agencia Federal para Asuntos de la Juventud (Rosmolodezh) ya ha implementado una idea esencialmente similar. Según las fuentes de Kommersant, desde el año pasado este departamento ha estado introduciendo el instituto de subdirectores para la política de la juventud en los órganos ejecutivos federales. De hecho, también se dedican a labores informativas y políticas, pero sólo en relación con empleados que no superen los 35 años. Como explican los interlocutores de Kommersant, que conocen los detalles de esta actividad, los diputados deben crear un "ambiente creativo" para los jóvenes, proporcionar contacto con la gerencia, participar en la organización de foros juveniles, ser conscientes de los problemas de los empleados jóvenes, etc. También deben supervisar el trabajo con estudiantes especializados para sus ministerios de universidades.

*El nuevo departamento de la Administración Presidencial unirá proyectos para involucrar a la juventud en la "agenda positiva"*
Varias fuentes admiten que en el futuro las funciones de información y trabajo político con todos los empleados serán asignadas a los diputados “jóvenes”. La jefa de Rosmolodezh, Ksenia Razuvaeva, habló el año pasado sobre la necesidad de contar con tales especialistas en todos los departamentos, y la agencia ya ha logrado mucho, se le dijo a Kommersant en su servicio de prensa. “La mayoría de los órganos ejecutivos federales de hoy ya tienen personas (la mayoría de las veces, pero no siempre al nivel de un viceministro) que trabajan con nosotros en conjunto. Estos son el Ministerio de Ciencia, el Ministerio de Educación, el Ministerio de Energía, el Servicio Federal Antimonopolio y muchos otros. Somos el único departamento cuyo trabajo no está formulado por industria, sino por edad. Por lo tanto, es muy importante para nosotros que los jóvenes estén en el centro de atención de nuestros colegas de los departamentos relevantes de la industria”, explicó el servicio de prensa.

Andrei Vinokurov, Elena Rozhkova


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia desplegó 4 submarinos en el Mar Negro Sevastopol, Ukraine - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Rusia desplegó 4 submarinos en el Mar Negro. Noticias de Ucrania y del mundo




liveuamap.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Noticia importante ¿Qué ha pasado para ese cambio?



Realmente no tengo ni idea. Por ahora el reclutamiento ruso en Siria parece totalmente parado y la aviación rusa está muy parada en Siria desde Febrero.

A saber si es para que algún país OTAN mire para otro lado porque Turquía lanzó una operación militar en Irak hace 7 días:









Operación Claw-Lock


Contexto: Esta operación se enmarca dentro de la guerra contra el terrorismo kurdo que lleva protagonizando Turquía desde 2015: Timeline of the Kurdish–Turkish conflict (2015–present) - Wikipedia Aparte de las operaciones en la propia Turquía, el conflicto ha salpicado a los países vecinos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Eremita (23 Abr 2022)

Primorsk también se ha unido a la nueva Rusia esta tarde. Demos la bienvenida y un fuerte aplauso a los nuevos rusos.

El batallón lombriz, continua en los túneles, agotando víveres.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Barra libre...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (23 Abr 2022)

Impresionante lo de recuperar los comisarios políticos en todas las empresas... Sería para partirse de risa si no pudiese acarrear años de cárcel y torturas para quienes sean delatados...

El régimen ruso tiene los días contados en mi opinión...


----------



## Spieluhr (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pensaba que era un fake, pero es cierto, comisarios políticos, estos vuelven a la urss
> 
> 
> Planes para reinstaurar los 'primeros departamentos' de la era soviética en las empresas estatales: personal especial espiará a los empleados e informará sobre la deslealtad a Putin, así como también organizará mítines obligatorios a favor del ejército y colocará carteles de propaganda en el lugar de trabajo (sí, CARTELES).
> ...


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso no efectivo si careces de capacidad aérea. *El stinger tiene un alcance efectivo de 5000 metros, a partir de ahí la fuerza aérea rusa puede operar a placer. *Es un viaje a ninguna parte para los ucranianos, sufrimiento añadido patrocinado por la OTAN y por intereses OTAN asumido por un país que ni pertenece a dicha alianza. Probablemente retrase el desenlace pero poco más.
> 
> En caso de que Rusia declare la guerra y llame a movilización general, a parte de que en Ucrania no quedaría piedra sobre piedra, nos veríamos abocados a la III Guerra Mundial. Se está jugando con fuego normalizando la situación actual.



Bueno, como siempre ni p.i.

Te voy a informar pero es como dar flores....

Léete el artículo completo, yo solo copio un par de párrafos.










Los pilotos rusos no tienen otra opción que volar a través de los misiles portátiles de Ucrania.


Blog de noticias militares, adquisiciones, actualidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Argentina y el mundo Avances en el desarrollo argentino.




defensayarmas.blogspot.com





"
Esto no sólo indica una familiaridad muy limitada con las MGP entre la mayoría de las tripulaciones de los cazas rusos, sino que también refuerza la teoría ampliamente aceptada de que el arsenal ruso de MGP lanzadas desde el aire es muy limitado”, continuó Bronk. “Los años de operaciones de combate en Siria habrán agotado aún más ese arsenal, y pueden significar que el grueso de los 300 aviones de combate de ala fija VKS concentrados en torno a Ucrania *sólo tienen bombas y cohetes no guiados a los que recurrir para las salidas de ataque a tierra.”

Tienes que ir bajo y lento, por debajo de las nubes, para tener alguna posibilidad de acertar en tus coordenadas* utilizando bombas mudas o cohetes. Dicho de otro modo, hay que enfrentarse a los MANPADS infrarrojos y a otros sistemas de defensa aérea de corto alcance. *Todo lo que puedes hacer es lanzar bengalas, rezar y esperar que tu dios te sonría."*


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pensaba que era un fake, pero es cierto, comisarios políticos, estos vuelven a la urss
> 
> 
> Planes para reinstaurar los 'primeros departamentos' de la era soviética en las empresas estatales: personal especial espiará a los empleados e informará sobre la deslealtad a Putin, así como también organizará mítines obligatorios a favor del ejército y colocará carteles de propaganda en el lugar de trabajo (sí, CARTELES).
> ...


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Primorsk también se ha unido a la nueva Rusia esta tarde. Demos la bienvenida y un fuerte aplauso a los nuevos rusos.
> 
> El batallón lombriz, continua en los túneles, agotando víveres.




Primorsk fue ocupado antes del 30 de marzo. 
Va Vd. con bastante retraso. Pero lo comprendo, no podía ser de otra manera.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## hgkgkgk (23 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Lo que pasa con los rusox es que se montan unas pelis que te cagas y no tienen en cuenta que en Gotland está Pippi que les mete dos ostias que les pone los T72 en órbita.



Same energy


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha lanzado Tochka-Us:





Y Ucrania también:


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> No apoyan por ideología sino por negocios...
> 
> Además... "los únicos países que apoyan a Putin "
> 
> ¿Dónde te dejas a Bielorrusia, Hungría, y LePen?




a ver anormal tanto bielorusia como lepen tienen el programa economico de podemos, son comunistas


orban no creo que sea muy liberal y en cualquier caso voto a favor de echar a rusia del consejo de derechos humanos, no como maduro y cia no los quisieron echar votando en contra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Abr 2022)

Los rohirrim estan fuertes en la zona de Jarkov pues al parecer están sobrados al amainar la tempestad por esa parte, y chuhuiv es zona natural de expansión.

Hay una arteria que va desde *Belgorod pasando por vovchanks, velykyi, kupianks, bolova* que es clave para sostener al orco en el saliente de izum. Esa artertia se puede poner bajo fuego del bueno en cualquier parte, pero entendiendo que jarkov funciona como nvcleo irradiador podria acometerse desde bairak, kutuzinka oleksandrita para llegar a vovchanks y desde alli ir cortando logistica hacia el este y descendiendo




En fin, al final se avanza por donde existe debilidad y permeabilidad porque esto no es una campaña napoleonica



Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Sin tener la menor idea de estrategia, sin tener preparación militar, y, como se dice repetidamente aquí, desde la barra del bar, me da la sensación de que la partida a corto plazo se juega en dos lugares:
> 
> Uno: Quién neutraliza a quién en la zona de Chuhuiv-Kupianks (¿podrían hacerlo los ucranianos a los rusos?), ya que parece que la brecha abierta por los ucranianos se ha ensanchado, contra la posible progresión rusa contra Slovianks-Kramatorks? ¿Es posible que los ucranianos ataquen Borova? (Usad las lupas en los mapas que se ven en los enlaces de Ariki).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Frost (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que bien se lucha contra los rusos desde el sofá de casa eh?
> 
> Vais a luchar hasta el último ucraniano o pensáis parar antes?


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)

Que buen hilo. Muy técnico pero muy interesante:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Eso es de pura lógica. La cuestión es: ¿Rusia sólo quiere el Donbass?
> 
> Algunos militares están hablando ya de crear un corredor que ponga en contacto Crimea con Transnistria. Eso privaría a Ucrania de cualquier salida al Mar Negro. Por supuesto, es completamente inaceptable y cerraría cualquier posibilidad de paz.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, y dices que Ucrania es un pais soberano para luego soltar lo remarcado en negrita. Lo has intentado.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## moncton (23 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Noticia importante ¿Qué ha pasado para ese cambio?



Llamadita del tio Sam...


----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

Los rusos siguen perdiendo chatarra


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que buen hilo. Muy técnico pero muy interesante:



Quedemos pues con la parte no técnica (que es lo de siempre)


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Parece que se pierden las costumbres:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

Paquismo ucraniano:


----------



## percutor (23 Abr 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> La opinadora Talegón se ha metido en todos los fregados imaginables para que le hagan casito, y como medio de subsistencia, entre dar clases de piano y escribir panfletos en periódicos que leen cuatro gatos. De no ser así ya habría caído en la irrelevancia.
> 
> Hizo un ridículo espectacular defendiendo el separatismo y metiéndose en listas europeas de Junts junto con el calvo ex-etarra secuestrador Boyé. Es una contestataria de palo disfrazada de progresía que *lo que más le motiva es que le entregan un cheque con muchos ceros y le pongan una cámara delante. Con la invasión rusa ha visto claro el filón. Su actual jefa, Margarita Simonyan, directora de RT, tiene que estar contenta.* Nunca habrá visto tanta docilidad y falta de escrúpulos. Se la pueden llevar a Moscú.



*lo que más le motiva es que le entregan un cheque con muchos ceros y le pongan una cámara delante. Con la invasión rusa ha visto claro el filón. Su actual jefa, Margarita Simonyan, directora de RT, tiene que estar contenta.*

Esto no es cierto , la boa talegon ha dicho que ella no está a sueldo de RT , que colabora gratuitamente .


----------



## duncan (23 Abr 2022)

Un listado del armamento entregado a Ucrania:









Lista completa de armas y equipos militares entregados a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


La redacción de Army Recognition ha elaborado una lista de todas las armas extranjeras, equipos militares, vehículos de combate y blindados entregados a Ucrania por todos los países del mundo, incluido Estados Unidos y una gran mayoría de países europeos, desde el comienzo del conflicto entre...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De los 4000 aviones + 2000 (reserva) que tienen los rusos no les han dejao los ucranianos ni uno? Joder, joder...



4000 aviones ,,si claro


----------



## Termur (23 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Muy bien, y dices que Ucrania es un pais soberano para luego soltar lo remarcado en negrita. Lo has intentado.



Los países soberanos llegan a acuerdos negociados en los que ceden en determinadas cuestiones a cambio de que la otra parte ceda en otras cuestiones distintas. 

Se llama diplomacia. 

Si esto va a terminar algún día, será en una mesa de negociación. No habrá victoria total por ninguna de las partes. Algunas de las pretensiones de Rusia son totalmente legítimas. Otras no. Y otras son un absoluto delirio que sólo se le puede ocurrir a un ex-espía paranoico que ha perdido el contacto con la realidad y a una camarilla de lameculos empeñados en creer que pueden resucitar la Unión Soviética en 2022. 

La cosa pinta mal. Sospecho que los únicos que quieren que esto acabe son los pobres civiles ucranianos y algunos (no todos) de sus políticos. El resto parece encantado con esta guerra de agresión que está sirviendo de puta madre para seguir implementando sus distintas agendas de mierda.


----------



## txusky_g (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

percutor dijo:


> *lo que más le motiva es que le entregan un cheque con muchos ceros y le pongan una cámara delante. Con la invasión rusa ha visto claro el filón. Su actual jefa, Margarita Simonyan, directora de RT, tiene que estar contenta.*
> 
> Esto no es cierto , la boa talegon ha dicho que ella no está a sueldo de RT , que colabora gratuitamente .



Esa está cobrando en rublos y espera que no la pillen porque no hay convenio de intercambio de datos bancarios entre Rusia y la UE.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Interesantes comentarios, el tuyo y el de @Termur
> 
> De esto no se ve por el hilo general.



Ese hilo está lleno de hooligans, kremlinitas y de los otros, a la gresca.

Gente que intente verlo con un poco de objetividad y perspectiva, hay pocos en el floro.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un avióncito sobrevuela el Mar Negro y poco después... Pasa esto



Siempre hay gilipollas que se llevan el movil personal a reuniones de alto nivel.
Espero haya volado algún pez gordo como parece ser.


----------



## Visrul (23 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La región de Tver en Rusia compró 100 000 pegatinas "patrióticas" por 3,8 millones de rublos y las colgó por toda la ciudad. Un mes después, parece que hubo corrupción en esta "adquisición estatal": las pegatinas resultaron ser de tan mala calidad que perdieron su color y ahora parecen banderas de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, pero, ¿quién dirige en Rusia la propaganda de guerra, Berlanga?


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

Los Tiktokers de Kadirov recibieron un SMS...


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> Los países soberanos llegan a acuerdos negociados en los que ceden en determinadas cuestiones a cambio de que la otra parte ceda en otras cuestiones distintas.
> 
> Se llama diplomacia.
> 
> ...




ya llego el proruso tibio del turno de noche con la careta de conciliador que ve que lo razonable es que ucrania regale territorio tras haber sido invadida, sobre todo ahora que va ganando

los civiles no quieren dar territorio porque saben que significa que en x años el khanato vuelve a las andadas para repetir la jugada

no se va a dar nada, se viene sangria de rusia en el campo de batalla y tercermundizacion en el social/economico hasta que putin muera y le puedan cargar el muerto


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Está haciendo méritos para un puestito en RT o Sputnik.



percutor dijo:


> Ahora en un programa de 8tv de catalunya sale la bea talegon diciendo que putin no tan malo , que los otros nazis .
> Le han dicho de todo . Ha entrado en televidente diciendo que bea tiene razón . La talegón ha dicho que hay expertos internacionales de la otan que dicen que ucrania es mala , esos expertos son :
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Les han tumbao cerca de una treintena, o mas, con Manpads los ukros. De hecho, han dejado de usar cazabombarderos para ataques y estan usando casi exclusivamente misiles de crucero. Los Su25 de ataque CAS tampoco se ven mucho que digamos. Los helos están cayendo bastantes. 

Eso, en la práctica, es casi una zona de exclusión aerea. Rusia no se puede permitir que le tumben 50 SU34. No tiene recursos para sustituirlos a corto-medio plazo.

En Siria perdieron cero aviones, porque sólo bombardean desde grandes alturas.



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De los 4000 aviones + 2000 (reserva) que tienen los rusos no les han dejao los ucranianos ni uno? Joder, joder...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

* EL PRESUNTO PEDO BUNKER **DE LOS JUDEO NAZIS DE AZOVSTAL *


pemebe dijo:


> lo mismo en la tele americana NBC news



Mas valorados;

*Russia has declared humanitarian corridors several times, but Azov has not released civilians, as it is not profitable for them, shame on them



Rusia ha declarado corredores humanitarios varias veces, pero Azov no ha liberado a los civiles, ya que no es rentable para ellos, vergüenza.

shame on Ukraine soldiers n politicians for using the civilians as a political weapons..shame!! *
vergüenza para los soldados y políticos ucranianos por utilizar a los civiles como arma política... ¡vergüenza!


*Is anyone going to ask why these children are there are these basterds using them as human shield, this's sad and mad and ungodly*
¿Alguien va a preguntar por qué estos niños están allí son estos bastardos utilizarlos como escudos humanos, esto es triste y loco e impío?

*Where do those people found internet with good signal in a cave? Is not that weird?*
¿Dónde encontró esa gente internet con buena señal en una cueva? ¿No es extraño?

*"Children Bunkered In Mariupol Steel Plant..." Perhaps. *
"Los niños encerrados en la planta de acero de Mariupol..." Tal vez.

*Azov nazis using human shields. Despicable*
Los nazis de Azov utilizando escudos humanos. Despreciable
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

AUNQUE ESO NO SEA AZOVSTAL DE ESE

*UNO DE LOS RUMORES ES QUE LOS INFAMES " LABORATORIOS" O BIOLABS SERIAN NIDOS DE EXPERIMENTACION CON HUMANOS*

*Y POR SUPUESTO PEDERASTIA | TRAFICO DE MUJERES Y NIÑOS Y PERVERSIONES JUDEN NAZIS*


No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios





*NO PINTAN NADA NIÑOS EN TUNELES METIDOS CON MERCENARIOS*
*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DROGATAS ULTRA NAZIONALISTAS Y TARADOS COMO EL BATALLON TORNADO *





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Perez de Triana es un ser repulsivo y además es mala persona. Es un "perdonavidas"... Eso si, en redes... Sí, se le nota a kilómetros. Y mi intuición no suele fallar a la hora de detectar a esa clase gentuza, algo me decía que no es trigo limpio. Cuando hizo el doxxeo a otro twittero, lo confirmó




www.burbuja.info



























Se Confirma el Batallón Azov mantiene a niños como escudos humanos dentro de Azovstal


Como ya se venia rumoreando el Batallón de Nenazis de Azov mantiene a niños como rehenes para utilizarlos como escudos humanos, todo esto se confirma por los propios Nenazis al publicar un vídeo dentro de Azovstal.




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Os estáis dando cuenta de que el *troll* Erio-Eleuterio aprovecha vuestras respuestas para llenar el hilo de basura?



A ese tiparraco lo tengo en el ignore.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sobre el problema de usar drones comerciales, resulta relativamente fácil localizar al operador porque la mayoría de ellos transmiten ubicaciones sin encriptar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui lo tienes al aparato en cuestion que está emitiendo básicamente telemetría y posicionamiento.
Sin encriptar.
Sí, se puede hacer simulación de posicionamiento, por software.


----------



## Eremita (23 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> *AHMAT!!!*



*SILA!!!*


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Les han tumbao cerca de una treintena, o mas, con Manpads los ukros. De hecho, han dejado de usar cazabombarderos para ataques y estan usando casi exclusivamente misiles de crucero. Los Su25 de ataque CAS tampoco se ven mucho que digamos. Los helos están cayendo bastantes.
> 
> Eso, en la práctica, es casi una zona de exclusión aerea. Rusia no se puede permitir que le tumben 50 SU34. No tiene recursos para sustituirlos a corto-medio plazo.
> 
> En Siria perdieron cero aviones, porque sólo bombardean desde grandes alturas.



Bueno en Siria el kutnesov perdió 2 cazas por accidentes..y el su24 derribado por los turcos y un Ka52.y un par de mi24


----------



## El cogorzas (23 Abr 2022)

Jajaja. 17 segunditos que no despertarán a los abducidos, no.


----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y para qué querrían "desminar" la azotea de un edificio?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Y para qué querrían "desminar" la azotea de un edificio?



Esos aparatos se usan para arrasar ciudades, es disparar a lo loco sin ningún tipo de precisión, fue ampliamente usado por Assad la última década en entornos urbanos.


----------



## alas97 (23 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035148



Está descansando en la nevera del icnore de la mano del señor, no vea ustec que paz.


----------



## At4008 (23 Abr 2022)

He abierto el hilo:

*Rusia 'roba' 150 aviones alquilados a propietarios extranjeros mediante re-registro ilegal*





__





Rusia 'roba' 150 aviones alquilados a propietarios extranjeros mediante re-registro ilegal


Las aerolíneas respaldadas por el estado están acusadas de transferir aviones tomados como rehenes desde la guerra en Ucrania El Kremlin ha "robado" más de 150 aviones comerciales de propiedad extranjera desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania, al volver a registrar los aviones. Las aerolíneas rusas...




www.burbuja.info






... Y dice un usuario (el listo del foro) que la UE y la OTAN hacen lo mismo, pero lo mismo no es apropiarse los aviones, sino bloquearlos. Si la UE y UK se estuvieran apropiando de los yates de los oligarcas como los rusos están haciendo con los aviones, ahora tendrían los yates la bandera de la Royal Navy y Boris Johnson estaría navegando por el Canal de la Mancha en un yate robado.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

Ninguno derribado por follacabras. El unico destruido por un ATGM del Daesh estaba en tierra.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno en Siria el kutnesov perdió 2 cazas por accidentes..y el su24 derribado por los turcos y un Ka52.y un par de mi24


----------



## alas97 (23 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los Tiktokers de Kadirov recibieron un SMS...



se lo pronostiqué al forero @Eremita de que los azov iban a salir de sus túneles y pondrían a caldo a los rusos que están confiados afuera.

en este caso reventaron supuestamente el dormitorio cascajo de los kadirovitas.

me nutre. es la guerra.

Esto se está pareciendo a la batalla de dak to con algunas complejidades de la ruta ho chi min.

te atraen y después te fulminan, y las armas siguen entrando alegremente. Lo único malo es que no hay selvas, montañas, serpientes, escorpiones, sanguijuelas colgando de las ramas y todo tipo de bichos que te quieren matar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Ninguno derribado por follacabras. El unico destruido por un ATGM del Daesh estaba en tierra.



Un su25.derribado y el piloto se suicidó con una granada


----------



## César Borgia (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (23 Abr 2022)

INSTAGRAM DE LA VÍCTIMA UCRANIANA DE HOY Y SU BEBE EN ODESSA

TODO EL MUNDO VOLCADO

DEP





__





valerie glodan /yavkina/ (@underwonderwow) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bueno, como siempre ni p.i.
> 
> Te voy a informar pero es como dar flores....
> 
> ...



Opinión de un bloguero, eso no tiene ningún tipo de alcance. 

El escenario sirio era absolutamente diferente, de hecho ni los rebeldes ni ISIS contaban con apenas elementos antiaéreos, por lo que utilizaron gran cantidad proyectiles no guiados. Además no es algo que tenga excesiva complejidad de fabricación. 

Lo que insinúa ese blog no es posible y aunque lo fuera sería imposible que conociera tales datos. Eso es propagsnda barata. A la par de lo del otro que dice que los ucranianos le han tirado 4000 aviones a los rusos. En fin si sois felices....


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Esos aparatos se usan para arrasar ciudades, es disparar a lo loco sin ningún tipo de precisión, fue ampliamente usado por Assad la última década en entornos urbanos.



Diría que si quieren arrasar un edificio sin ningún tipo de precisión, la artillería les debe de salir más barato.

El uso que hacen de ese arma de desminar sobre la azotea de un edificio resulta peculiar.


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Abr 2022)

Up!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)

ridiculo el olaf



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## Meridacarbono (24 Abr 2022)

Arriba!!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)

estan buscando meter el miedo en los huesos a la gente para despoblar ucrania y sea mas sencillo orcoformarlo


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ridiculo el olaf



Es lamentable lo de los alemanes.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan buscando meter el miedo en los huesos a la gente para despoblar ucrania y sea mas sencillo orcoformarlo



Era natsi y el nene claramente está haciendo el saludo natsi. 
/ modo orco off


----------



## alas97 (24 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Era natsi y el nene claramente está haciendo el saludo natsi.
> / modo orco off



lo que me jode de los follarusos es que siempre van de humanistas y de pacifistas, cuando no tienen ningún reparo en matar y genocidar a civiles.

Por eso cuando atrapan algún hijo de puta bombardeador le dan cera.

como a este que lo iban trolleando con que lo iban a castrar.



El panzerargentino autor del video, casi estaba llorando diciendo que no había honor si se lo hacían. Este no sabe que cosa es la guerra, que le pregunten a los argentinos que cayeron en manos de los gurkas en malvinas.


----------



## Insert Coin (24 Abr 2022)

Marchando una de desnazificacion en Azovstal ...


Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)

Qui? Qui? Un militar rusky gagá se quita la careta nazi y dice (o deja suelto) que los judíos (y los chechenos) son el problema del ejército ruso en la lucha contra el gobierno sionista-banderiano (por Bandera).



Ya nos lo decia Cristina Moñaldo ("Jews did that" - jiuvs did dat):


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Abr 2022)

Termur dijo:


> *Los países soberanos llegan a acuerdos negociados en los que ceden en determinadas cuestiones a cambio de que la otra parte ceda en otras cuestiones distintas.
> 
> Se llama diplomacia.*
> 
> ...



No, eso no es diplomacia. La diplomacia nunca es a punta de pistola. Un estado soberano puede ceder cosas cuando quiere, como los países de la UE, que han cedido parte de su soberanía voluntariamente para entrar en el club. No bajo coacción de la fuerza, como ejerce Rusia. Veo que tu defiendes el modelo de coerción Ruso de buena gana, vamos que te parece perfectamente valido. Supongo que si un día alguien te atraca con un arma en la calle y te ordena que le des la cartera, el reloj, el móvil y cualquier otra cosa de valor que tengas encima, llegaras con el al acuerdo de darle todo a cambio de que te perdone la vida y no lo denunciaras porque has llegado a un acuerdo diplomático. ¿Correcto?

Por cierto, te dejo la definición de diplomacia, porque veo que no la controlas bien:

_diplomacia_
nombre femenino

_1. Ciencia que estudia los intereses y las relaciones que se dan entre unos estados y otros.
"el catedrático afirmó que la diplomacia todavía está en una fase experimental"

2. Conjunto de personas e instituciones que se ocupan en un Estado de los intereses y las relaciones con los demás Estados.
"diplomacia colombiana"_

No veo que tu definición de diplomacia se aproxime a esto. Antes de la invasión, Rusia ejercía *chantaje*. Ahora tras la invasión es mas bien *coerc**ión* para obtener la *sumisión*.

Y defiendo que si los habitantes de Crimea o del Donbas quieran ser Rusia, independientes o marcianos, así sea. Pero el orden es “Negociación de las condiciones con Ucrania” y después “referéndum” legal con multitud de observadores internacionales para validar su limpieza. No invasión extranjera, disolución de los parlamentos a punta de pistola, constitución de unos nuevo sin elecciones con los parlamentarios que al invasor le parecen bien y después un supuesto referéndum ilegal que a todas luces es falso y donde ni se van a molestar en recontar las supuestas papeletas que ha depositado alguien en unas urnas controladas por un tío con un AK-47, que no la población local, que en muchos casos esta coercionada, amenazada o directamente ha tenido que huir como en el Donbas.

Te deseo un buen día de Pascua Ortodoxa. Mejor que el que van a pasar los millones de personas desplazadas o que viven en condiciones infrahumanas a causa de la diplomacia rusa (Y de los complejos de Boba).


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Diría que si quieren arrasar un edificio sin ningún tipo de precisión, la artillería les debe de salir más barato.
> 
> El uso que hacen de ese arma de desminar sobre la azotea de un edificio resulta peculiar.



Lo utilizan para destruir zonas urbanas , aunque en origen era un arma para desminar tiene otra función y es arrasar todo lo que hay alrededor en entornos urbanos , En Siria ya hicieron pruebas arrasando aldeas.


----------



## Chaplin (24 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> a ver anormal tanto bielorusia como lepen tienen el programa economico de podemos, son comunistas
> 
> 
> orban no creo que sea muy liberal y en cualquier caso voto a favor de echar a rusia del consejo de derechos humanos, no como maduro y cia no los quisieron echar votando en contra



¿Que Le Pen tiene un programa económico comunista? Lo tuyo es serio, te estaba llamando subnormal pero tienes un problema muy grave.
Pide una paga que si te hacen unas pruebas te declaran inválido mental total.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> No apoyan por ideología sino por negocios...
> 
> Además... "los únicos países que apoyan a Putin "
> 
> ¿Dónde te dejas a Bielorrusia, Hungría, y LePen?



Bielorrusia pais semi comunista, Hungría ni apoya ni deja de apoyar y Lepen de momento no es Francia, sigue buscando


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan buscando meter el miedo en los huesos a la gente para despoblar ucrania y sea mas sencillo orcoformarlo



Limpieza étnica.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Esos vehículos pueden dar mucho juego, las líneas de ferrocarril son un objetivo muy sencillo de destruir y eso dificulta mucho el despliegue de los carros pero con esos cacharros se puede desplegar la fuerza acorazada en cualquier punto. 
100 son muchos, da para desplegar 8 batallones de infantería mecanizada, los IFV o APC van ellos mismos, no necesitan transporte. Y con ese contingente se puede hacer un roto curioso teniendo fuerte apoyo de artillería pesada con drones designando sus objetivos.
No descartemos movimientos ofensivos de mayor entidad antes de lo previsto, es muy probable que todo lo que han anunciado los medios estuviese ya varios días en marcha.
La primavera se va a calentar mucho.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Tras una semana de gran ofensiva rusa en el Dombas no han conseguido nada más que tener bajas, matar civiles y seguir llenando Ucrania de chatarra y abono orgánico.


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

La propaganda, la mentira y la manipulación institucionalizada

PROPAGANDA RUSA: Pascua en la televisión estatal rusa. Putin fue demasiado cobarde para estar presente en la iglesia durante el evento real. Se agregaron imágenes pregrabadas de él, y bastante mal. Falta al lado de la pintura de una corona en una mesa roja en la pared. 




Alguien capturó a Putin en video durante la pregrabación de él en una iglesia vacía protegida por sus guardaespaldas. Luego, este metraje se transmitió como "en vivo" en la televisión de propaganda estatal rusa, rociado con el metraje real de los servicios de Pascua.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Diría que si quieren arrasar un edificio sin ningún tipo de precisión, la artillería les debe de salir más barato.
> 
> El uso que hacen de ese arma de desminar sobre la azotea de un edificio resulta peculiar.



Pero esto hace una explosión inmensa en un buen área, asusta más, es más instantáneo y destruye mucho y baja la moral entre los defensores. Con la artillería, en cuanto caen los primeros proyectiles, te pones a cubierto y seguramente libres, lo otro es un bombazo que ni ves venir. Es la versión barata de un misil grandote.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

El bien no descansa los domingos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Abr 2022)

Mucha lata orco ha sido reventada en los últimos días en el Dombass la ofensiva sigue sin prácticamente progresos

Los orcos pierden otra tajada en Kharkov destaco en azul el terreno que acaban de perder






Análisis de GmitU barre el piso con niño rata Yago "Rusia estuvo muy cerca de tomar Kiev" menuta estupidez de niño rata yago



Y creo que niño rata Yago esta asustado





@Zhukov como que lo tiene amenazado con la pistola que dice el se acaba de comprar, alabo a los rusos atrajo a los pro rusitos zopencos a su canal y ahora esta recibiendo sus usuales muestras de afecto.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y dan con otro centro de mando


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Mucha lata orco ha sido reventada en los últimos días en el Dombass la ofensiva sigue sin prácticamente progresos
> 
> Los orcos pierden otra tajada en Kharkov destaco en azul el terreno que acaban de perder
> 
> ...



A todo puerco le llega su san martin

De esta no van a salir nada bien, por lo poco van a perder su fuente de ingresos fijo

Ya habra tiempo para investigar afiliaciones, apologia del terrorismo, genocidio y demas


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La propaganda, la mentira y la manipulación institucionalizada
> 
> PROPAGANDA RUSA: Pascua en la televisión estatal rusa. Putin fue demasiado cobarde para estar presente en la iglesia durante el evento real. Se agregaron imágenes pregrabadas de él, y bastante mal. Falta al lado de la pintura de una corona en una mesa roja en la pared.
> 
> ...



Pedazo de pillada.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Y creo que niño rata Yago esta asustado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los videos de este los he dejado de ver. Hace tiempo que no cuenta nada que no sea obvio y se pone cachondo cada vez que habla del ejército ruso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2022)

Curioso artículo del Berliner Zeitung










Angst vor dem Sieg der Ukraine: Liefert Scholz deshalb keine schweren Waffen?


Ein Grund für Deutschlands Zögern könnten Kiews militärische Erfolge sein. Mit mehr Panzern wollen sie sogar die Krim zurückerobern. Was würde Putin dann tun?




www.berliner-zeitung.de






*Miedo a la victoria de Ucrania: ¿es por eso que Scholz no entrega armas pesadas?*

*Una de las razones de la vacilación de Alemania podría ser el éxito militar de Kiev. Con más tanques, incluso quieren retomar Crimea. ¿Qué haría Putin entonces?*

A mediados de marzo, se celebró la "reunificación" en Crimea. Ucrania también quiere retomar la península.
Olaf Scholz sigue encontrando nuevas razones por las que Alemania no puede entregar ciertas armas a Ucrania. A veces se decía que la Bundeswehr y la industria armamentista ya no tenían los tanques deseados o que estaban rotos, luego que se necesitaban para la defensa nacional y de alianza. Recientemente se dijo que los ucranianos simplemente no podían manejar martens y compañía. El entrenamiento lleva demasiado tiempo.

Al mismo tiempo, constantemente se diseñan formatos nuevos y complicados para el proceso de entrega. Ucrania debe seleccionar armas de listas especialmente compiladas coordinadas con la industria de armamentos, que luego el gobierno federal ordena a las compañías de armamentos. Ahora, en un nuevo procedimiento llamado intercambio de anillos, quieren pedirle a Eslovenia que envíe viejos tanques soviéticos a Ucrania y les dé a cambio material alemán a los eslovenos.

El más estricto secreto se aplica a todo. Incluso los miembros del Bundestag solo pueden enterarse de lo que es y puede ser entregado por la agencia de protección secreta del Bundestag y juran guardar el secreto. El ministro de Defensa, Lambrecht, afirmó que fue a pedido de Ucrania. Sin embargo, Kiev no sabe nada sobre esto. Las entregas siguen siendo secretas.

Todas estas razones y procedimientos no son muy plausibles. Alemania es propietaria de Marder y, francamente, para proteger al país y a nuestros aliados de Rusia. ¿Ahora no debería ser posible entregar armas a Ucrania porque no hay reemplazo para ellas en toda la OTAN que podría usarse en los Estados bálticos, por ejemplo?


El argumento de que la capacitación tomaría demasiado tiempo es doblemente inútil. Si toma tiempo, el entrenamiento tendría que comenzar más temprano que tarde. E incluso si los ucranianos quieren los tanques sin entrenamiento, ¿por qué no deberían obtenerlos sin entrenamiento? Ciertamente, Kiev no se quejará de la falta de capacitación cuando la entrega sea urgente. La guerra ha demostrado que cuando se trata de pelear, los ucranianos saben exactamente lo que están haciendo. Además, las tropas ucranianas han recibido un amplio entrenamiento de socios de la OTAN como Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña en los últimos años.

*Ucrania es buena para defenderse. Algo de miedo: demasiado bueno*

Pero aquí es exactamente donde podría estar la clave para explicar el comportamiento de Scholz.
Ucrania es tan buena defendiéndose que se ve muy mal para Putin. Las tropas rusas sufrieron enormes pérdidas. Varios generales rusos fueron asesinados en Ucrania. El plan ruso original para ocupar Kiev y toda Ucrania fracasó estrepitosamente. Ningún experto vio venir todo esto. El ejército ucraniano está superando todas las expectativas. La moral de las tropas es enorme.

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. ahora incluso estima que el ejército ucraniano supera en número a las fuerzas armadas rusas cuando se trata de vehículos blindados. Un portavoz del Pentágono dijo que Ucrania ahora tiene más tanques en funcionamiento que Rusia, principalmente debido a los suministros del extranjero. Además, los ucranianos han capturado muchos tanques de los rusos y ya los están utilizando en misiones de combate.

Quienes han escuchado atentamente las declaraciones recientes de los funcionarios ucranianos también han escuchado repetidamente que no se han dado por vencidos con Crimea. En una entrevista con Der Spiegel , el jefe del servicio de inteligencia militar de Ucrania, el mayor general Kyrylo Budanov, dijo abiertamente que también se necesitarían armas pesadas para retomar la península.

Esto se puede leer como propaganda. Pero cuando el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, dijo recientemente que el puente que Rusia construyó hacia Crimea sería bombardeado, el portavoz del Kremlin, Peskov, reaccionó rápidamente con indignación. Lo calificó como el "anuncio de un ataque terrorista" y totalmente "inaceptable". El hombre parece preocupado. El puente es la principal arteria de suministro para las tropas rusas en la región.

Entonces, ¿podría Putin salir de esta guerra con menos territorio del que entró? Esa no es una opción para el gobernante ruso. Rusia invade para "desnazificar" todo el país, ¿y al final los ucranianos recuperan Crimea? Al mismo tiempo , las sanciones económicas están socavando el país y los ciudadanos rusos ya no pueden ir a Europa o América.


Ninguna propaganda en el mundo podría endulzar este resultado. Antes de que las cosas llegaran tan lejos, Putin probablemente congelaría otras armas. Ni siquiera tiene que ser la bomba atómica. La escala de la escalada va desde el bombardeo masivo de todas las ciudades principales y las bombas incendiarias hasta las armas biológicas y químicas.

*Enfrentamientos en el Ministerio de Economía y el Bundestag la próxima semana*
En el contexto de tales consideraciones, las tácticas dilatorias de Scholz en las entregas de armas tendrían sentido. Porque le da tiempo a los rusos. Si las tropas de Putin logran tomar el control de al menos el Donbass, al menos tendrá algo que


----------



## Camisa azul (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los videos de este los he dejado de ver. Hace tiempo que no cuenta nada que no sea obvio y se pone cachondo cada vez que habla del ejército ruso.



A mí me gusta y prefiero que diga obviedades y que no insulte nuestra inteligencia hablando de naufragios planificados, desnazificaciones y putinejadas varias.

Por otra parte este chico es un friki mitómano de la historia bélica, es normal que muestre admiración por rasgos de ambos contendientes, independientemente de la justificación política de la guerra.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (24 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> ¿Que Le Pen tiene un programa económico comunista? Lo tuyo es serio, te estaba llamando subnormal pero tienes un problema muy grave.
> Pide una paga que si te hacen unas pruebas te declaran inválido mental total.




Le Pen opposes free trade and autarky, and advocates protectionism as a middle way. She has compared the economy to a raging river, using this metaphor to say that free trade is like allowing the torrent to flow unchecked and autarky equivalent to the erection of a dam, whereas protectionism is installing a sluice gate.


She has expressed support for French public utilities, civil servants, and the public sector in general.


lepen es potemos


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Curioso artículo del Berliner Zeitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este le están interpretando mal. Lo que le pasa a este memo es que es un ZP, tan tonto como peligroso. Siempre defendiendo una mala causa.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

el misterio de las torretas voladoras


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Bienvenidos a Verdum

Un amigo mío en el ejército ucraniano, actualmente desplegado cerca de Izyum, me envió esta foto de su sección del frente. “Los rusos están tratando de romper nuestras defensas”, dijo.


----------



## Visrul (24 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Qui? Qui? Un militar rusky gagá se quita la careta nazi y dice (o deja suelto) que los judíos (y los chechenos) son el problema del ejército ruso en la lucha contra el gobierno sionista-banderiano (por Bandera).



Ufff, que tenga cuidado que a lo mejor el de al lado le desnazifica de un tiro en la sien...
Ya sabemos que el principal objetivo ruso es desnazificar la zona...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Offtopic: parece que un Mi-24/35 ruso ha sido dañado en un ataque en Mali, por el color supongo que este helicóptero sea del Grupo Wagner o bien de los entregados por Rusia a Mali hace menos de una semana (dudo que sea del ejército de Mali porque los tienen pintados con otros colores):


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas lograron capturar un #Russia -n T-72B3 Obr 2016 MBT con jaula de protección hace unos días en el este. Parece estar en condiciones decentes.


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bienvenidos a Verdum
> 
> Un amigo mío en el ejército ucraniano, actualmente desplegado cerca de Izyum, me envió esta foto de su sección del frente. “Los rusos están tratando de romper nuestras defensas”, dijo.



Demostracion palpable de la falta de municiones de precision, los rusos con el bombardeo por saturacion, como en la segunda guerra mundial

Gasto inutil, para bien de los ucranianos


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas lograron capturar un #Russia -n T-72B3 Obr 2016 MBT con jaula de protección hace unos días en el este. Parece estar en condiciones decentes.



Con jaula quiere decir que es de los pocos que quedan de la primera ola.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Offtopic: parece que un Mi-24/35 ruso ha sido dañado en un ataque en Mali, por el color supongo que este helicóptero sea del Grupo Wagner o bien de los entregados por Rusia a Mali hace menos de una semana (dudo que sea del ejército de Mali porque los tienen pintados con otros colores):




Vaya mierda de cacharros rusos, la verdad es que van a notar una bajada muy importante de exportaciones y ventas en su industria armamentística... véase por ejemplo, recientemente la India (un supuesto aliado suyo)


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vaya mierda de cacharros rusos, la verdad es que van a notar una bajada muy importante de exportaciones y ventas en su industria armamentística... véase por ejemplo, recientemente la India (un supuesto aliado suyo)



Para poder vender antes hay que fabricar

Y si ya lo tenian jodido hasta ahora, con las sanciones no creo que sean capaces de hacer mucho


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

En la lista de Oryx salen ya 543 tanques (MBT)

Para que os hagáis una idea, con los números de wikipedia, ya han perdido el equivalente a los MBT que tienen Francia y UK juntos.


----------



## Jikme (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los videos de este los he dejado de ver. Hace tiempo que no cuenta nada que no sea obvio y se pone cachondo cada vez que habla del ejército ruso.



Que estupidez, Yago es claramente pro-Ucrania, otra cosa es que no sea optimista.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Un UAV Eleron-3 ruso capturado nuevecito.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan buscando meter el miedo en los huesos a la gente para despoblar ucrania y sea mas sencillo orcoformarlo



Los misiles de alta precisión no fallan de esa manera, ni un edificio residencial responde a un objetivo militar por mucho que la propaganda otanica así lo pretenda. 

Esos daños probablermente hayan sido producidos por algún antimisil ucraniano o similar. Mantener los equipos en las ciudades protegidos bajo la cobertura de los civiles es lo que tiene, que luego el ángulo de lanzamiento no da e impactan sobre su propia población...


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Según los informes, la UE planea buscar un acuerdo comercial con India para alejar a Nueva Delhi de Rusia


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

En San Petersburgo, las fuerzas de seguridad de Putin detuvieron a la periodista de RusNews Maria Ponomarenko, acusada de un artículo sobre "falsificaciones" sobre el ejército ruso (artículo 207.3 del Código Penal).



la periodista Maria Ponomarenko fue detenida en San Petersburgo, está acusada de un artículo sobre "falsos" sobre el ejército 

_En San Petersburgo, la periodista de RusNews_ Maria Ponomarenko fue detenida y llevada al Comité de Investigación , acusada de un artículo sobre "falsificación" sobre el ejército ruso (artículo 207.3 del Código Penal), informa la publicación .

RusNews _no_ especificó cuál fue el motivo para iniciar un caso penal.

Ponomarenko fue multada tres veces en 2020-2021 debido a sus actividades activistas en Barnaul. En agosto, el tribunal le impuso una multa de 10.000 rublos por TikTok con las palabras “8 de agosto, vamos a alimentar a las palomas. Los demonios tienen hambre".

Un mes después, fue multada con la misma cantidad por una máscara con las palabras "Putin a renunciar". Más tarde, se le ordenó pagar 75 mil rublos. El motivo del último protocolo fueron las historias sobre el "eterno Putin" y las publicaciones sobre una manifestación en apoyo de Alexei Navalny.









RusNews: в Петербурге задержали журналистку Марию Пономаренко, ей вменяют статью о «фейках» про армию


В Петербурге задержали и доставили в Следственный комитет журналистку RusNews Марию Пономаренко, ей вменяют статью о «фе...




zona.media


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan buscando meter el miedo en los huesos a la gente para despoblar ucrania y sea mas sencillo orcoformarlo



Atacar a la población civil es el camino más corto para fraccionar a la resistencia, porque siempre habrá quien piense que rendirse y ser un vasallo de Putín es mejor que ver ciudades arrasadas y fosas comunes. Chechenia-Kadyrov es un ejemplo de esto.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

El nivel de tiktokeo ruso es demencial. Se filman perdiendo piernas al pisar minas y lo suben:

Ver con precaución:


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Wolverines!


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas comenzaron a usar drones suicidas, como puede ver, se colocan explosivos en la parte delantera del dron.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante sobre los cañones rusos, para quien le interese


----------



## At4008 (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El nivel de tiktokeo ruso es demencial. Se filman perdiendo piernas al pisar minas y lo suben:
> 
> Ver con precaución:



Son tiktoks sanos.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Los rusos se están quedando sin "HIWIS"

Prácticamente no quedaban "milicianos del pueblo" en la cuasi formación de la DNR; la mayoría de ellos murieron en batallas en la dirección de Mariupol, donde los ocupantes rusos involucraron a todo el personal de la llamada DNR MIA.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

*Reino Unido destaca el "coste" infligido por Ucrania a las fuerzas rusas*
La resistencia ucraniana se ha mostrado "fuerte" en todos los ejes y ha infligido un "coste significativo" a las fuerzas rusas, según ha indicado el ministerio británico de Defensa en su último parte de inteligencia militar.

En su última evaluación difundida en su cuenta de Twitter, esa Cartera destaca que Ucrania "ha repelido numerosos ataques rusos por la línea de contacto en el *Donbás* (este del país) esta semana".

"Pese a que *Rusia* ha realizado algunas ganancias territoriales, la resistencia ucraniana se ha mostrado fuerte en todos los ejes y ha infligido un coste significativo a las fuerzas rusas", señala este informe.

También apunta a que "una pobre moral rusa y un tiempo limitado para reconstituir, volver a equipar y reorganizar a sus fuerzas de las ofensivas previas interferirá probablemente en la efectividad de los combates rusos".









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Reino Unido destaca el "coste" infligido por Ucrania a las fuerzas rusas


Ucrania sugiere a Rusia una ronda especial de conversaciones sobre Mariupol El asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana Mijailo Podolyak ha sugerido a Rusia




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas comenzaron a usar drones suicidas, como puede ver, se colocan explosivos en la parte delantera del dron.



Parece que son polacos









WARMATE loitering munitions - WB GROUP


The WARMATE can be used as a self-contained system, which can be transported or carried by land or special forces units. The system design permits its installation on vehicles (cars,




www.wbgroup.pl


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Demostracion palpable de la falta de municiones de precision, los rusos con el bombardeo por saturacion, como en la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> Gasto inutil, para bien de los ucranianos



Eso es disparar al tun-tun. Ya sea por que así lo ha ordenado alguien de arriba o porque no dan más de sí.

Una persona que hizo la mili en los 80 me comentó que los pacobuses que tenían del 105 fabricados en Reinosa a finales de los 40 podían dar en un árbol a 10 kms.


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El nivel de tiktokeo ruso es demencial. Se filman perdiendo piernas al pisar minas y lo suben:
> 
> Ver con precaución:



Jo#eer!


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La propaganda, la mentira y la manipulación institucionalizada
> 
> PROPAGANDA RUSA: Pascua en la televisión estatal rusa. Putin fue demasiado cobarde para estar presente en la iglesia durante el evento real. Se agregaron imágenes pregrabadas de él, y bastante mal. Falta al lado de la pintura de una corona en una mesa roja en la pared.
> 
> ...



no seais mal pensaos, que putin estaba ensayando para no hacer el ridículo en directo, que es muy habitual
bueno, con bodas y tal, con esto...


----------



## At4008 (24 Abr 2022)

Otro helicóptero derribado 1:28

Mala imagen.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Fuente: Twitter



At4008 dijo:


> Otro helicóptero derribado 1:28
> 
> Mala imagen.



Este fue derribado hace unos días, pero es otra toma diferente.


----------



## At4008 (24 Abr 2022)

Ya quisiera Putin que Ucrania fuera como Afganistan

Los 21800 rusos muertos es una cifra creíble


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)

Jodó.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035791
> 
> Fuente: Twitter
> 
> ...



Esperaron dejara de tirar bengalas, o se le agotarán para tirarle el misilazo


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Mucha lata orco ha sido reventada en los últimos días en el Dombass la ofensiva sigue sin prácticamente progresos
> 
> Los orcos pierden otra tajada en Kharkov destaco en azul el terreno que acaban de perder
> 
> ...



Yago intenta quedar bien con todos ya que intenta ganarse la vida con su canal y sus otras historias y ahí lo entiendo gmu no creo que esté en el mismo caso y puede arriesgarse más de hecho ya he recalcado varias veces que este último es el más atinado


----------



## At4008 (24 Abr 2022)

Resumen:
Desertores por todas partes
Los independentistas del DNR y LNR son unos inútiles.
Los chechenos llegan al campo de batalla cuando ya ha terminado la batalla y van a hacerse Tiktoks
No puede creerse que Europa empiece a enviar tanques


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bienvenidos a Verdum
> 
> Un amigo mío en el ejército ucraniano, actualmente desplegado cerca de Izyum, me envió esta foto de su sección del frente. “Los rusos están tratando de romper nuestras defensas”, dijo.



@macnulty motivo por el cuál es tan interesante el envío de artillería de 155 mm guiada por GPS a los ucranianos, les va permitir destrozar las trincheras rusas del Dombass o masacrar su artillería y lo más divertido es que no la necesitan para ya, si no para su contra ofensiva


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)

vehículo ucraniano BTR-4E disparando su cañón de 30 mm contra las tropas rusas.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Resumen:
> Desertores por todas partes
> Los independentistas del DNR y LNR son unos inútiles.
> No puede creerse que Europa empiece a enviar tanques



Lo mejor es que también dice que los chechenos solo se dedican a hacerse videos y no luchan.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Mucha lata orco ha sido reventada en los últimos días en el Dombass la ofensiva sigue sin prácticamente progresos
> 
> Los orcos pierden otra tajada en Kharkov destaco en azul el terreno que acaban de perder
> 
> ...



Imagino que en estos momentos el principal objetivo de los rusos es generar algún tipo de nexo terrestre entre Transnistria y Crimea.

En Transnistria existe un contingente de 10.000 soldados elevable hasta los 35.000 en caso de necesidad, 80.000 en caso de llamar a la reserva. A la par, en dicha región se ubica el mayor Arsenal fuera de Rusia de la Guerra Fría con más de 200.000 toneladas en material y munición.

Si esto ocurriera Ucrania perdería toda su zona Sur y se vería obligada a racionalizar sus líneas en el Donbass a favor de la línea Sur.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ya quisiera Putin que Ucrania fuera como Afganistan
> 
> Los 21800 rusos muertos es una cifra creíble



Y tan creíble, como que la dieron los propios rusos hace un par de días.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Jo#eer!



Lo había visto sin sonido la primera vez y era estremecedor.

Lo he vuelto a ver con sonido y casi me cago encima.


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> INSTAGRAM DE LA VÍCTIMA UCRANIANA DE HOY Y SU BEBE EN ODESSA
> 
> TODO EL MUNDO VOLCADO
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo excepto los alemanes que respiran bien tranquilos mientras no les suba el recibo de la calefacción y puedan llenar el BMW sin invertir un solo euro de más.


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Que estupidez, Yago es claramente pro-Ucrania, otra cosa es que no sea optimista.



Yago lleva muchos años convencido que el ejército Ruso es el 2o del mundo (muchos lo pensaban) es difícil aceptar que en realidad son unos bandoleros muertos de hambre al lado de un ejército realmente moderno. Está en fase de negación, no porque vaya con Rusia sino porque le cuesta aceptar lo equivocado que estaba. Es todo un proceso inconsciente.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Mucha lata orco ha sido reventada en los últimos días en el Dombass la ofensiva sigue sin prácticamente progresos
> 
> Los orcos pierden otra tajada en Kharkov destaco en azul el terreno que acaban de perder
> 
> ...



Niño rata yago rodriguez es pro ruso. En cada video dice que rusia estuvo a punto de tomar kiev. Miente. Ahora dice dice los rusos van a vencer casi seguro en el Donbass. Cuando antes de la guerra decía que a Ucrania le favorecía una ofensiva rusa limitada en el Donbass. Miente otra vez. Creo que lo han comprado los rusos o quieren ganar suscriptores de todos los bandos. En los vídeos tiene cara de miedo. El mejor YouTube es gmitu es muy serio en sus análisis


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Javelin en acción, sobre unos 500mts puede estar el objetivo?


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Corriere della Sera informa que el primer ministro italiano Draghi se está preparando para enviar armas pesadas a Ucrania en el próximo paquete de ayuda militar. ¡Los obuses autopropulsados (SPG) M109 y los SPG ultramodernos PzH2000 podrían enviarse junto con vehículos blindados!


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Niño rata yago rodriguez es pro ruso. En cada video dice que rusia estuvo a punto de tomar kiev. Miente. Ahora dice dice los rusos van a vencer casi seguro en el Donbass. Cuando antes de la guerra decía que a Ucrania le favorecía una ofensiva rusa limitada en el Donbass. Miente otra vez. Creo que lo han comprado los rusos o quieren ganar suscriptores de todos los bandos. En los vídeos tiene cara de miedo. El mejor YouTube es gmitu es muy serio en sus análisis



Yo no creo que mienta. Sospecho que lo que pasa es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla. Estamos comparando a este chico con Mark Hertling que ha sido tripulante de carro, ha estado en tres guerras, llegó a ser general de cuatro estrellas y se ha dedicado a entrenar al ejército ucra. Este tipo puede acertar o equivocarse pero sabe de lo que habla.

Yago, Zhukov y todos esos geoestrategas de salón son otra cosa.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

Territorio capturado por Ucrania en jerson. La ofensiva rusa es un fracaso de momento. Han ganado un poco de terreno en Donbass pero han perdido en karkiv y jerson


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

Que me aspen si esto es casualidad


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo no creo que mienta. Sospecho que lo que pasa es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla. Estamos comparando a este chico con Mark Hertling que ha sido tripulante de carro, ha estado en tres guerras, llegó a ser general de cuatro estrellas y se ha dedicado a entrenar al ejército ucra. Este tipo puede acertar o equivocarse pero sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Yago, Zhukov y todos esos geoestrategas de salón son otra cosa.



Va improvisando porque no tiene ni idea. Antes de la guerra decía que rusia venceria en 3 días y que era un súper ejército el 2 del mundo que llegaría a Lisboa. Es entretenido pero poco más no se puede tomar en serio. Niño rata yago. Es para un público muy general


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Imagino que en estos momentos el principal objetivo de los rusos es generar algún tipo de nexo terrestre entre Transnistria y Crimea.
> 
> En Transnistria existe un contingente de 10.000 soldados elevable hasta los 35.000 en caso de necesidad, 80.000 en caso de llamar a la reserva. A la par, en dicha región se ubica el mayor Arsenal fuera de Rusia de la Guerra Fría con más de 200.000 toneladas en material y munición.
> 
> Si esto ocurriera Ucrania perdería toda su zona Sur y se vería obligada a racionalizar sus líneas en el Donbass a favor de la línea Sur.



Y rodeados por todas partes sin posibilidad de refuerzos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Uso correcto de un BTR-82A por parte de los rusos en algún punto de Mariupol:




Imágenes del Martlet británico en Ucrania:


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

Pues no era casualidad, no

Aquí el Huron ya ha aterrizado y sigue el LJ45




Y aquí el Antonov aterrizando y de donde viene (+200 Tn de material)


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso pillado sobando:


----------



## burbujadetrufas (24 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Soldado ruso pillado sobando:



Me lo parece a mí, o no tiene una CPU de un ordenador al lado de su cabeza?, Supongo que la ha robado... Ahora la guerra acabó para él, ha tenido suerte...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (24 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas llegaron a Kiev.


Se va a acabar la guerra antes que las palomitas. Ukrainian military authorities on Thursday said 20 Russian helicopters and Mi-8 aircraft had dispatched paratroopers at Hostomel airport, a suburb of Kyiv, where forces from both sides were fighting for control...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

analisis en buena calidad de lo de la coca del zelensky encima de la mesa

en calidad mas o menos buena si que puede parecer de nuevo que si es coca



pero es demasiado obvio para ser cierto xD no puede ser tan tan tan claro

digo la de la video conferencia con ELON MUSK para lo de STARLINK

lo del despacho si que parece un reflejo del marco dorado de la foto de la familia.

sea como fuere el tio va hasta las trancas xD con coca o sin coca encima de la mesa











Ritter der Meinungsfreiheit - Netzfund: Selenski kokainsüchtig? Ist Ukraine-Präsident noch zurechnungsfähig?







egdor.blogspot.com




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

*FOLLAPLANDEMIAS = Y FOLLAVACUNAS 
=
DEFENSORES DEL REGIMEN UCRANIANO*

**

*LES UNE FANTASIA ZIONISTA NAZI DE *

*PEDO SEXO DEGENERADO *

*NIÑOS RETENIDOS EN TUNELES MILITARES Y DROGAS*



*Rusia ha declarado corredores humanitarios varias veces, pero Azov no ha liberado a los civiles, ya que no es rentable para ellos, vergüenza.

"Children Bunkered In Mariupol Steel Plant..." Perhaps. *
"Los niños encerrados en la planta de acero de Mariupol..." Tal vez.





*Azov nazis using human shields. Despicable*
Los nazis de Azov utilizando escudos humanos. Despreciable
​


----------



## burbujadetrufas (24 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman, al ignore, menudo subnormal poniendo una noticia del 24 de febrero...


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

La logística useña es igualitica que la rusa


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Esta relleno 
Esta rellena de explosivos una vez estirada y sobre el suelo se detona y hace explotar todas las minas en sus inmediaciones


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Drones suicidas polacos operados por los ucranianos:


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Resumen:
> Desertores por todas partes
> Los independentistas del DNR y LNR son unos inútiles.
> Los chechenos llegan al campo de batalla cuando ya ha terminado la batalla y van a hacerse Tiktoks
> No puede creerse que Europa empiece a enviar tanques



El tipo no tiene ni puta idea de lo que se le viene encima, pero se esta coscando que la cosa no va bien, los oficiales son una mierda y la mitad del ejercito no vale para nada

Cuando le empiecen a caer projectiless de 155mm desde 40km en todo el careto ya veremos como sale por patas


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Corriere della Sera informa que el primer ministro italiano Draghi se está preparando para enviar armas pesadas a Ucrania en el próximo paquete de ayuda militar. ¡Los obuses autopropulsados (SPG) M109 y los SPG ultramodernos PzH2000 podrían enviarse junto con vehículos blindados!



Al final hasta alemania va a pasar por el aro

O eso o reponer los Pzh2000 de italia, holanda...


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

Alemania tiene que ayudar militarmente si o si a Ucrania. O la cia se va cabrear. Están jugando con fuego los traidores


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

Alguien quiere volver loco a alguien


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

Desde el miércoles no paran de llegar airbus del ejército de eeuu a Polonia con juguetes para Ucrania


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al final hasta alemania va a pasar por el aro
> 
> O eso o reponer los Pzh2000 de italia, holanda...



He oído esta mañana en las noticias que Alemania va a suministrar munición para los Pzh2000 que esta mandando Holanda.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y rodeados por todas partes sin posibilidad de refuerzos



Aislados han estado hasta ahora y? un nexo de union con Crimea cambiaría tal situación. Además Moldavia ya ha dicho que pasan de movidas posicionándose del lado OTAN.

De generar dicho nexo Ucrania perderá lo que le resta de Costa con el Mar Negro y a su vez deberá racionalizar sus líneas del Este para fortalecer la del Sur.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

Dios las que están liando no se para qué


----------



## gargamelix (24 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Dios las que están liando no se para qué
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036045



Los Stratotanker y Extender están repostando aviones en vuelo, probablemente cazas.

El Rivet Joint realizando inteligencia.


----------



## lowfour (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el misterio de las torretas voladoras



Parece Fake pero si no lo es es un 9,2 en la escala de Flying Turret.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Puede no ser real pero si expresa realidades.
Los mercenarios chechenos aparte de clamar como cerdos el ala al bar, no hacen una puta mierda.
El Donbas está ocupada desde el 2014 y los títeres ucranianos puestos ahí son desafectos.
El mando ruso no es profesional es político, a lo Stalin style.
El ejercito ruso pues es lo que es, chatarra


----------



## legal (24 Abr 2022)

Hoy 24 de abril se cumplen dos meses desde que el ejército de Vladimir Putin invadió Ucrania.
Conclusiones del estado Mayor reunido en mi salón:
- Putin sobreestimó la capacidad real operativa de su ejército, mermado por la corrupción generalizada. Pensaba que en tres días habría vencido, como prueba el que hubiera policías en la primera oleada.
- Putin minusvaloró la capacidad defensiva del ejército ucraniano, por un error garrafal de su espionaje. Ni tomar el aeropuerto de Hostomel nos hizo recapacitar sobre una guerra rápida. La derrota en la región de Kiev aclaró cuál de los dos ejércitos es mejor hoy día.
- Putin se equivocó con la reacción de Occidente, pensando que sería similar a 2014 tras invadir Crimea, donde no hubo resistencia reseñable.
- La ayuda militar de Occidente está ayudando a Ucrania a ganar el pulso que ha planteado el matón ruso.
- La única posibilidad de Rusia es declarar la guerra formalmente, y ordenar una movilización general. Un nuevo ejército de 500K hombres sería imposible de parar, y ganaría por aplastamiento.
- El hundimiento del Moskva, y consiguiente alejamiento del resto de la flota rusa, libera a la 5 brigada de tanques con sede en Odesa, para tomar Jersón
- La llegada de obuses de 155mm,hará que Ucrania gane la batalla artillera, la única con la que Rusia ha conseguido bajas significativas.
Conclusión, Ucrania ganará la guerra salvo movilización general rusa.
Por San Juan, dentro de otros dos meses, la situación debe estar mucho más definida.


----------



## Trovador (24 Abr 2022)

Lukashenka dijo que los ciudadanos de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Ucrania ahora están parados en la frontera de Bielorrusia, solicitando la entrada. Porque quieren comprar trigo sarraceno y sal.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:



El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los Stratotanker y Extender están repostando aviones en vuelo, probablemente cazas.
> 
> El Rivet Joint realizando inteligencia.



El Rivet Join se ha salido de su ruta para ir a buscar al cisterna y se han cruzado sin hacer nada, el stratotanker no pinta nada haciendo esas maniobras sobre el aeropuerto.

Desde luego hoy están poniéndolo todo


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

legal dijo:


> Hoy 24 de abril se cumplen dos meses desde que el ejército de Vladimir Putin invadió Ucrania.
> Conclusiones del estado Mayor reunido en mi salón:
> - Putin sobreestimó la capacidad real operativa de su ejército, mermado por la corrupción generalizada. Pensaba que en tres días habría vencido, como prueba el que hubiera policías en la primera oleada.
> - Putin minusvaloró la capacidad defensiva del ejército ucraniano, por un error garrafal de su espionaje. Ni tomar el aeropuerto de Hostomel nos hizo recapacitar sobre una guerra rápida. La derrota en la región de Kiev aclaró cuál de los dos ejércitos es mejor hoy día.
> ...



Un ejército de 500000 sin saber manejar armas. Tiene rusia armamento y blindados para armar a otros 500000 hombres. Saben manejar tanques, blindados etc. Cuanto tardará rusia en arreglar y poner *apunto tanques y blindados de la urrs. Tiene la capacidad lo dudo . La otan también puede reclutar mercenarios en medio mundo. Para cuando Rusia haya movilizado 500000 hombres. Ucrania ya tendrá drones, artillería la mejor del mundo, más blindados y tanques que rusia. *


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:
> 
> 
> 
> El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.



Se está quitando la careta.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

No se porque la otan no entrega ya aviones soviéticos a Ucrania. Ya han entregado drones, artillería, helicopteros, sistemas antiaéreos, tanques, componentes para aviones . Ya han pasado todas las líneas rojas de la urrs. La urrs no va hacer nada. Si no lo ha hecho ya


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Estan abducidos o es que tanto odio les nubla la razón?
Propaganda? es posible, eso de fuentes privadas suena a FSB
Aquí unas declaraciones de Strelkov 


Pascua - con nosotros - con los cristianos ortodoxos.

Los "queridos y respetados socios" (nazis, sionistas, satanistas) están en guerra. Y se están preparando para ganar esta guerra con todas sus fuerzas.

Según fuentes privadas, Rumanía está realizando preparativos encubiertos para la guerra. Un gran número de soldados y oficiales rumanos han sido llevados a Moldavia bajo la apariencia de "militares moldavos". En particular, en todos los cuarteles generales, una parte significativa de los oficiales moldavos fue reemplazada por oficiales del ejército rumano (en todos los puestos clave), y en las compañías comandantes de las unidades militares (que desempeñaban las funciones de la policía militar) - el personal fue reemplazado por rumanos COMPLETAMENTE.

En el territorio de Moldavia, se están creando y llenando apresuradamente desde el exterior almacenes de uniformes militares y calzado (especialmente este último), raciones del ejército de la OTAN y otros equipos militares auxiliares. Pero no armas. Las fuentes sugieren que no hay necesidad de importar armas, ya que cuando el ejército rumano ingrese a Moldavia, "vendrá con todo lo suyo", y la movilización de los moldavos, con toda probabilidad, no está planeada en absoluto o será de carácter auxiliar.









Стрелков Игорь Иванович


Это официальный канал Игоря Стрелкова Другие ресурсы: https://t.me/iistrelkov https://t.me/strelkov_vk https://vk.com/iistrelkov https://bastyon.com/igor_strelkov https://www.brighteon.com/channels/igorstrelkov https://www.tiktok.com/@strelkov_ii




t.me


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esta empezando a usar este tipo de vehiculos, creo que se los dono los irlandeses, son como un buggy llevan un lanzador de misiles/cohetes un lanzagranadas y una ametralladora. 

Se situan, disparan y salen pitando.


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:
> 
> 
> 
> El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.



Me lo guardo para luego a ver qué se cuenta. Pero precisamente la artillería Rusa está perdida con lo que está llegando, obuses guiados de 155mm. con alcance de hasta 50Km.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Me lo guardo para luego a ver qué se cuenta. Pero precisamente la artillería Rusa está perdida con lo que está llegando, obuses guiados de 155mm. con alcance de hasta 50Km.



_Est guerra lo está retratando. Decía que rusia conquistaria Ucrania en 3 días. Ahora que rusia estuvo a punto de tomar kiev y que van a conquistar Donbass seguro. Que siga _


----------



## moncton (24 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, segun le dijo el ministro de defensa al putin, no tienen ni uniformes para una movilizacion general

Y en cuanto a armas, a los "voluntarios" del Donbas les estan suministrando fusiles de la segunda guerra mundial...


----------



## favelados (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:
> 
> 
> 
> El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.



A la supremacía artillera rusa le va a pasar lo mismo que a la aérea, esas baterías son el objetivo prioritario de los nuevos cañones, van a tener que guardar los cañones y usarlos para pocas salidas como hacen con los aviones


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Soldado ruso pillado sobando:



18 o 19 años.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Happy Mask Salesman, al ignore, menudo subnormal poniendo una noticia del 24 de febrero...




el forero está reflotando el hilo de un follaputines para que le demos recuerdos, no se lo tome Vd. tan a la tremenda y disfrute foreando en ese hilo también




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## bubibartra (24 Abr 2022)

Hombre la Nuke no se.. pero el pepino para tirarla va de escándalo.... Y lo creas o no es más complicado el pepino que la Nuke 

Les queda también toda la potencia aérea que casi no la han utilizado


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Buena captura de material bélico de los rusos en algún punto del Donbass, van incluidos varios sistemas Starstreak. El resto de capturas que se ven pueden ser de días previos, hay una serie de NLAWs y Panzerfausts que ya han fotografiado días distintos en distintos lugares:


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

legal dijo:


> Hoy 24 de abril se cumplen dos meses desde que el ejército de Vladimir Putin invadió Ucrania.
> Conclusiones del estado Mayor reunido en mi salón:
> - Putin sobreestimó la capacidad real operativa de su ejército, mermado por la corrupción generalizada. Pensaba que en tres días habría vencido, como prueba el que hubiera policías en la primera oleada.
> - Putin minusvaloró la capacidad defensiva del ejército ucraniano, por un error garrafal de su espionaje. Ni tomar el aeropuerto de Hostomel nos hizo recapacitar sobre una guerra rápida. La derrota en la región de Kiev aclaró cuál de los dos ejércitos es mejor hoy día.
> ...




Con otros 500.000 soldados seguiría sin ganar. O mete cuatro millones, y no tiene como equiparlos, o solo conseguirá que los ucranianos tarden dos meses más en imponerse.

Y los sabotajes en Rusia están ocurriendo ya, por parte de los mismos rusos, como la quema de un centro de reclutamiento.
Entiendo que está tratando de alcanzar algún objetivo mínimo para decir que han completado su misión y volver grupas a Mordor.
Pero no parece que vaya a conseguir ningún objetivo, ni uno pequeñito.
Las armas nucleares tácticas quizá pasaron por su cabeza en algún momento, pero tras ver la reacción de occidente y la declaración tanto de los gusanos como de los piratas me extraña mucho que se vaya a arriesgar. Esto va a ser un Afganistán 2.0 Time reloaded x10.


Y pasado mañana como aquel que dice a buscar efectivos para enviarlos de bomberos a los incendios que van a empezar sin transición en las republiquetas. 
Pasen y vean, el mayor espectáculo del mundo, el circo de siete carpas repletas de enanos que tocan el trapecio con la cabeza.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Es un fake
Nuevo vehículo de transporte de tropas ruso


----------



## Puertas (24 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se está quitando la careta.



Sin ánimo de justificarlo, creo que, a los que les gustan las armas, se suelen deleitar con los ejércitos grandes. Es como al le gusta el fútbol, al que le es imposible no ver al Madrid o al Barsa, o incluso ser de uno de ellos. Aunque luego diga con la boca pequeña que es del equipo de su ciudad.

De todas formas, creo que merece la pena verlo. Se nota que ha leído mucho, y merece la pena verlo para tener otro punto de vista.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Y ahora la historia, para que entiendas contra quién luchamos. 

Rusnya en Bucha bebió aceite de oliva de vasos, porque (aparentemente) pensaron que era alcohol


----------



## burbujadetrufas (24 Abr 2022)

Qué color tan pálido tiene ese aceite de oliva... Parece aceite de parafina, el que se usaba para los quinqués...


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

fuerzas rusas, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes y . También se reportaron peleas en Yampil.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2022)

A Putin se le quema todo.










Siberian wildfires burning unchecked because Russian military units are at war


Vast blazes are a major contributor to the climate crisis - but no-one’s putting them out




www-independent-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org







"*Los incendios forestales** se han dejado arder sin control en Siberia porque las unidades militares rusas que generalmente se ocupan de ellos han sido reubicadas para luchar en Ucrania* .
Los grandes incendios se han convertido en algo cada vez más común en la región desde la primavera hasta el otoño.
Debido a que liberan enormes cantidades de dióxido de carbono a la atmósfera del Ártico, son una de las principales causas de preocupación por el cambio climático . Los científicos han dicho repetidamente que necesitan apagarlo lo antes posible


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Rusia, segun esto ha perdido el 90% de las tropas aerotransportadas de elite


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y ahora la historia, para que entiendas contra quién luchamos.
> 
> Rusnya en Bucha bebió aceite de oliva de vasos, porque (aparentemente) pensaron que era alcohol



Y porque no encontraron la colonia...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Qué color tan pálido tiene ese aceite de oliva... Parece aceite de parafina, el que se usaba para los quinqués...



Orujo de oliva barato.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Reino Unido envía obuses AS90 y 45.000 proyectiles a Ucrania El Reino Unido enviará 20 AS90 SPH y 45.000 proyectiles a Ucrania para lo que los generales de alto rango esperan que se convierta en la campaña de artillería más grande desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:
> 
> 
> 
> El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.



Los drones kamikazes grandes, que pueden llevar hasta 50kg de explosivos, tienen que elegir un buen blanco para que su uso se pueda amortizar. Estos cañones son un blanco ideal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2022)

En el incendio hubo bastantes más muertos.










Восемь человек не найдены после пожара в тверском НИИ Минобороны


В воскресенье были уточнены данные о жертвах пожара в здании Центрального исследовательского института Воздушно-космической обороны РФ в Твери




www.mk.ru





"*Ocho personas no fueron encontradas después de un incendio en el Instituto de Investigación de Tver del Ministerio de Defensa.*

El domingo se especificaron datos sobre las víctimas de un incendio en el edificio del Instituto Central de Investigación de Defensa Aeroespacial de la Federación Rusa en Tver. Hay diecisiete de ellos, según Interfax.

Ocho personas más, según informó una fuente de la dependencia, no fueron encontradas.

El incendio se registró el jueves en una de las oficinas del Instituto. El área de fuego era de 2,5 mil metros cuadrados. metros En la extinción participaron más de 240 personas, un helicóptero del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia y más de 60 equipos. El fuego fue completamente extinguido el viernes por la mañana.
Anteriormente se reportó alrededor de 7 muertos.
https://t.me/mk_srochno


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas liberaron ocho asentamientos en el oblast del norte #Kherson , el más grande de ellos, Kyselivka, con 2490 habitantes. Las fuerzas rusas se retiraron a Chornobaivka, un suburbio de la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## elena francis (24 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Dios las que están liando no se para qué
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036045



Posiblemente estén monitorizando en tiempo real los movimientos del ejército ruso, así como los movimientos de su armada y situación de lanzaderas de misiles, móviles o bajo tierra. Durante la Guerra Fría, Estados Unidos tenía volando las 24 horas del día bombarderos B-52 a lo largo y ancho del mundo mundial...me temo que están haciendo lo mismo...


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

El mundo le ha perdido el miedo al mongol.


----------



## el arquitecto (24 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El tipo no tiene ni puta idea de lo que se le viene encima, pero se esta coscando que la cosa no va bien, los oficiales son una mierda y la mitad del ejercito no vale para nada
> 
> Cuando le empiecen a caer projectiless de 155mm desde 40km en todo el careto ya veremos como sale por patas



nono, es peor que eso

está filtrando info fiable en la sociedad rusa

ponte mil bustos parlantes a decir que todo va genial en ucrania, que estas llamadas los destruyen a todos en segundos
esa info es de primera mano, y rulará por rusia como la pólvora y sustituirá al relato oficial de los triunfos rusos y tal

nadie se va a creer nada de lo que oigan por vías oficiales (salvo adeptos y otros atontaos, putiners en general, como en el foro)

dirán que el 80% apoya a putin, sí, cuando le preguntan por al calle, pero en casa, en privado, saben lo que pasa como lo sabemos nosotros, es más, saben más que nosotros, se lo están contando a diario desde el frente


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

El fabricante del Switchblade ha donado un centenar de drones de reconocimiento "Quantix", un aparato completamente automatizado ideal para obtener información en el marco de pequeñas unidades.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

legal dijo:


> Hoy 24 de abril se cumplen dos meses desde que el ejército de Vladimir Putin invadió Ucrania.
> Conclusiones del estado Mayor reunido en mi salón:
> - Putin sobreestimó la capacidad real operativa de su ejército, mermado por la corrupción generalizada. Pensaba que en tres días habría vencido, como prueba el que hubiera policías en la primera oleada.
> - Putin minusvaloró la capacidad defensiva del ejército ucraniano, por un error garrafal de su espionaje. Ni tomar el aeropuerto de Hostomel nos hizo recapacitar sobre una guerra rápida. La derrota en la región de Kiev aclaró cuál de los dos ejércitos es mejor hoy día.
> ...



Pues tampoco veo muy claro que en caso de movilización puedan hacer algo si el ejército ucraniano gana la batalla artillería, hay que recordar que la,artillería en la primera guerra mundial y sobre todo en la,de Corea (especialmente en esta) oblitero a las grandes cargas de infantería


----------



## Fiallo (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos se están quedando sin "HIWIS"
> 
> Prácticamente no quedaban "milicianos del pueblo" en la cuasi formación de la DNR; la mayoría de ellos murieron en batallas en la dirección de Mariupol, donde los ocupantes rusos involucraron a todo el personal de la llamada DNR MIA.



La mayoría de ellos son boomers que añoran la puta urs y no aportan nada a la sociedad ucraniana mas que gasto.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

La Guardia Nacional de Ohio y Virginia Occidental proporcionará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M-113


----------



## Fiallo (24 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Niño rata yago rodriguez es pro ruso. En cada video dice que rusia estuvo a punto de tomar kiev. Miente. Ahora dice dice los rusos van a vencer casi seguro en el Donbass. Cuando antes de la guerra decía que a Ucrania le favorecía una ofensiva rusa limitada en el Donbass. Miente otra vez. Creo que lo han comprado los rusos o quieren ganar suscriptores de todos los bandos. En los vídeos tiene cara de miedo. El mejor YouTube es gmitu es muy serio en sus análisis



La mayoría de suscriptores son panchis bolivarianos y voxeros trumpistas.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pues tampoco veo muy claro que en caso de movilización puedan hacer algo si el ejército ucraniano gana la batalla artillería, hay que recordar que la,artillería en la primera guerra mundial y sobre todo en la,de Corea (especialmente en esta) oblitero a las grandes cargas de infantería



Podrías recomendar alguna batalla para leer en ese sentido de la guerra de Corea.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Creo que a Antonio Sanchez le han pillado


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los apologistas de Yago, hoy mismo ha subido un video todo empalmado sobre el poder de la artillería rusa:
> 
> 
> 
> El día que se le pase la erección igual le llega la sangre a la cabeza y se da cuenta de cómo va el tema en Ucrania.



Un pequeño inciso también se refiere a la artillería ucraniana que para algo la heredaron de la URSS, incluida artillería pesada, cosa que aclara el muchacho y para los pocos que tenemos ayudando a crear cultura de defensa tampoco nos vamos a poner estupendos a mi me sirve para contrastar con gmut. En cuánto al entusiasmo lo pone en cualquier video sobre material militar da igual cual sea.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Aquí su último video:


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas intentaron avanzar sobre Vremivka a lo largo de la línea del frente sur, sufrieron bastantes pérdidas y se retiraron.


----------



## BeninExpress (24 Abr 2022)

Sergey Skald.. desnazificado!


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Guardia Nacional de Ohio y Virginia Occidental proporcionará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M-113



Para retaguardia irán bien pero están terriblemente obsoletos


----------



## Dadaista (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Un pequeño inciso también se refiere a la artillería ucraniana que para algo la heredaron de la URSS, incluida artillería pesada, cosa que aclara el muchacho y para los pocos que tenemos ayudando a crear cultura de defensa tampoco nos vamos a poner estupendos a mi me sirve para contrastar con gmut. En cuánto al entusiasmo lo pone en cualquier video sobre material militar da igual cual sea.



A mi me parece un youtuber ameno en estes temas, ya lo había visto antes de la guerra de Ucrania. Se limita a dar información y cada uno es libre de creersela o no. Particularmente no lo veo prorruso, habla sin titubeos de la derrota de Kiev, los ataques contra la armada y la incapacidad de eliminar a la aviación ucraniana. Que en el.Donbass tiene Rusia mas posibilidades que en Kiev, normal. Y en este video también habla de la artillería ucraniana. Me hubiera gustado cuando hablo de superartilleria referencias al supercañon que estaba construyendo Sadam Hussein, sobre todo por el genio que lo hacía.


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

misil de crucero sobre la región de Poltava Al mismo tiempo, los ciudadanos locales informan de una explosión en Kremenchug.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Podrías recomendar alguna batalla para leer en ese sentido de la guerra de Corea.



El problema es que en Español hay muy pocos libros en inglés hay cantidad yo recomendaría ir por algun foro serio como el gran capitán o por tierra mar y aire y ver si hay algún artículo escrito por foreros que algunas veces sale algún libro de esos artículos.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> fuerzas rusas, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes y . También se reportaron peleas en Yampil.




Atentos a esto. No es el Donbass. Pero si fuese un intento de penetración serio y no una maniobra de distracción los gusanos habrían avisado a los ucranianos de las concentraciones de orcos. Tengo el convencimiento de que saben a qué se enfrentan. 
En esa zona la orografía permite emboscadas de todo tipo, no va a progresar.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> A mi me parece un youtuber ameno en estes temas, ya lo había visto antes de la guerra de Ucrania. Se limita a dar información y cada uno es libre de creersela o no. Particularmente no lo veo prorruso, habla sin titubeos de la derrota de Kiev, los ataques contra la armada y la incapacidad de eliminar a la aviación ucraniana. Que en el.Donbass tiene Rusia mas posibilidades que en Kiev, normal. Y en este video también habla de la artillería ucraniana. Me hubiera gustado cuando hablo de superartilleria referencias al supercañon que estaba construyendo Sadam Hussein, sobre todo por el genio que lo hacía.



Gerry Bull quien puso a la artillería occidental a la altura de la soviética


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Para retaguardia irán bien pero están terriblemente obsoletos




En el escenario de Ucrania van a ser cojonudos porque pueden vadear los ríos fácil y rápidamente. Aunque los orcos destruyan los puentes el avance está garantizado. Y para desplegar infantes que limpien lo poco que no hayan derretido los obuses van perfectos. 




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes ucranianos de Azov aparecen en la planta de Azovstal en la ciudad de Mariupol.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los combatientes ucranianos de Azov aparecen en la planta de Azovstal en la ciudad de Mariupol.




Joder con los ucranianos, música de gitanos, parece Camela





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Coño el Jarramplas en ucrania


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)

no podia faltar chewaka, uno di noi



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Este llevaba camiseta de rayas azules.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)

Atención Obama como hacia una radiografia buena del PALANGANATO virtual


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

El T90 es igual de mierdoso que el resto enfrentado a las armas modernas.


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Engrasando javelins para el recibimiento

Según se informa, se vio un gran contingente de tanques rusos moviéndose hacia #Donbass Se vieron símbolos "O" en los tanques.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Abr 2022)

Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología militar, esta guerra es la muerte del tanque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces continued offensive operations along multiple axes even as they completed moving reinforcements drawn from the retreat from Kyiv into the east and continued redeploying some forces from Mariupol to the north. The Russians have not taken




www.understandingwar.org





*Frederick W. Kagan, Kateryna Stepanenko y Karolina Hird

23 de abril, 6:30 p. m. ET*​
*Las fuerzas rusas continuaron con las operaciones ofensivas a lo largo de múltiples ejes incluso cuando completaron el traslado de refuerzos extraídos de la retirada de Kiev hacia el este y continuaron redesplegando algunas fuerzas desde Mariupol hacia el norte. *Los rusos no se han tomado el tiempo de reacondicionar las tropas que se trasladan desde Kiev o Mariupol antes de volver a comprometerlas con las operaciones de combate. No están pausando las operaciones ofensivas para esperar hasta que hayan concentrado un poder de combate abrumador, y no parecen estar concentrando fuerzas en unos pocos ejes de avance decisivos. Continúan con el patrón de operaciones que han seguido a lo largo de la guerra: comprometer pequeños grupos de unidades en ataques ampliamente dispersos a lo largo de múltiples ejes y negarse a aceptar las pausas operativas necesarias para establecer las condiciones para operaciones decisivas.

*Sin embargo, las fuerzas rusas hasta ahora solo han destinado un puñado de grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) a operaciones ofensivas en sus diversos sectores y aún podrían lanzar una operación ofensiva masiva. *Evaluamos que tal operación es poco probable dados los patrones observados y las limitaciones inherentes del poder de combate real disponible en las tropas que han luchado duro y sufrido muchas bajas, así como los desafíos observados con el mando y control a nivel de regimiento/brigada y división. . Es posible que los rusos estén abordando o intentando abordar algunos de esos desafíos y pronto lancen una ofensiva en una forma nueva y mejor coordinada, pero sigue siendo poco probable.

*Los objetivos de las ofensivas rusas alrededor del saliente de la ciudad de Izyum-Donetsk no están claros. *Las fuerzas rusas pueden tratar de llegar a la carretera Izyum-Debaltseve a lo largo de dos o más ejes para rodear una gran concentración de fuerzas ucranianas y áreas urbanizadas. Funcionarios ucranianos sugirieron el 23 de abril que las fuerzas rusas cerca de Rubizhne y Popasna podrían tratar de rodear el área de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk en lugar de perseguir un envolvimiento más profundo. [1] Es demasiado pronto para evaluar la probabilidad de este curso de acción ruso o la probabilidad de su éxito.

*Conclusiones clave*


*Las fuerzas rusas continuaron su presión sobre las instalaciones de Azovstal en Mariupol.*
*Las tropas rusas extraídas de la retirada de Kiev están reingresando al combate en el este de Ucrania.*
*Las fuerzas rusas de los alrededores de Mariupol se están redesplegando en las cercanías de la ciudad de Donetsk y es probable que entren en combate pronto y sin descanso ni reacondicionamiento.*
*Rusia continuó realizando ofensivas terrestres a pequeña escala en múltiples puntos a lo largo del frente desde Izyum hasta el Óblast de Zaporizhia.*
**
*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.

ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*


Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania

Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir a los defensores ucranianos)*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron atacando a los defensores ucranianos en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal y es probable que estén intentando matar de hambre a los que quedan dentro de la instalación. [2] El asesor del Jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, Oleksiy Arestovych, declaró que las tropas rusas intentaron asaltar la planta y “estrangular” la resistencia ucraniana, aunque ISW no puede verificar esta afirmación de forma independiente. [3] Las fuerzas rusas supuestamente organizaron autobuses para la evacuación de civiles de Mariupol, pero cancelaron la evacuación con el argumento de que los "nacionalistas" ucranianos planeaban atacar a los civiles. [4] Tales acciones que estropean el proceso de evacuación probablemente representen nuevos intentos de dar forma al espacio de información en Mariupol y globalmente, así como extender el control administrativo en partes capturadas de la ciudad. [5]



*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk (Objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de los óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*

Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ofensivas terrestres limitadas en Rubizhne, Popasna y Marinka el 23 de abril, pero no lograron ganancias territoriales significativas. [6] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania dijo que las fuerzas rusas se están enfocando en prepararse para asaltar Severodonetsk mientras continúan los ataques terrestres fallidos en dirección a Slovyansk y bombardean los asentamientos a lo largo de la línea del frente. [7] Los usuarios de las redes sociales y los periodistas extranjeros geolocalizaron a las fuerzas rusas en la parte noreste de Rubizhne, donde los enfrentamientos callejeros continuaron el 23 de abril. [8] Las fuerzas rusas detuvieron las operaciones ofensivas en Avdiivka, justo al norte de la ciudad de Donetsk, después de atacar constantemente el asentamiento durante toda la semana. Según los informes, las unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk (DNR) y las rusas han estado llegando a las cercanías de la ciudad de Donetsk desde Mariupol desde el 21 de abril, y es probable que el comando ruso vuelva a comprometer a estas unidades degradadas a las ofensivas en los oblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk. [9]



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (Objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Lugansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) hacia el eje Izyum)*

Las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques terrestres desde Izyum el 23 de abril. [10] Arestovych dijo que las tropas rusas tomaron Lozova, aproximadamente a 100 km al oeste de Izyum, el 23 de abril. [11] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que elementos del 35º Ejército de Armas Combinadas 1. El Ejército de Tanques y el 68.º Cuerpo de Ejército están participando en un combate activo en la zona desde el 23 de abril. [12] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania declaró que elementos de la 64.ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados del 35.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, que habían luchado en Bucha, están operando en las cercanías de Izyum. [13] Elementos de la 64.ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados sufrieron pérdidas mientras luchaban en el eje de Kiev antes de la invasión, se redesplegaron rápidamente en el eje de Izyum y, por lo tanto, probablemente agregaron un poder de combate limitado a la lucha. [14]

Las fuerzas rusas mantuvieron sus posiciones al noreste de la ciudad de Kharkiv y continuaron bombardeando las áreas circundantes el 23 de abril. [15] Los informes de refuerzos rusos del eje de Kyiv en el óblast de Kharkiv probablemente indican que Rusia tiene la intención de mantener la presión sobre la ciudad de Kharkiv, contradiciendo la afirmación rusa de que El enfoque de Moscú es asegurar las fronteras de los oblasts de Luhansk y Donetsk. Las líneas terrestres de comunicación rusas (GLOC) actualmente no atraviesan ni cerca de la ciudad de Kharkiv, y es poco probable que las contraofensivas ucranianas más recientes cerca de la ciudad amenacen a las GLOC rusas desde Belgorod hasta Izyum.



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: eje sur: (Objetivo ruso: defender Kherson contra los contraataques ucranianos)*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron con una ofensiva limitada en el óblast de Zaporizhia, pero detuvieron las operaciones ofensivas terrestres en el norte del óblast de Kherson el 23 de abril. [16] Oleksiy Arestovych, principal asesor del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, dijo que las fuerzas rusas avanzaron varios kilómetros en dirección a Hulyaipole, Zaporizhia. Oblast, probablemente con la intención de detener las contraofensivas ucranianas en el área o asegurar la autopista N15. [17] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que un BTG ruso de la 19 División de Fusileros Motorizados del 58 Ejército de Armas Combinadas se movió en dirección a Zaporizhia. Esta unidad probablemente fue una de las tres enviadas a Melitopol a principios de marzo y probablemente no sea una unidad nueva, aunque es posible que haya tenido tiempo de reacondicionarse y reemplazar las pérdidas. [18] Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas están reagrupando unidades separadas de los Ejércitos de Armas Combinadas 8 y 49, el Cuerpo de Ejército 22, las Tropas Costeras del Mar Negro y las tropas aerotransportadas para retener las fronteras ocupadas en el sur de Ucrania. [19]

La Dirección de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania afirmó que las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron un puesto de mando del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas en un lugar de primera línea no especificado en el sur de Ucrania el 22 de abril, matando al menos a dos generales y destruyendo el puesto. [20] ISW no puede verificar de forma independiente este ataque o sus víctimas. El Centro de Resistencia de Ucrania también informó que un movimiento de resistencia organizado ha matado a 100 miembros del personal de ocupación ruso desde el comienzo de la guerra, incluidos 30 desde el 12 de abril. [21] Las fuerzas rusas están tratando de movilizar por la fuerza a los residentes de los asentamientos ocupados temporalmente en los oblasts de Kherson y Zaporizhia. , a pesar de los crecientes movimientos de resistencia. [22]



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (Objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*

No hubo cambios significativos en esta área en las últimas 24 horas.

*Elementos inmediatos para ver*


Es probable que las fuerzas rusas continúen atacando al sureste desde Izyum, al oeste desde Kreminna y Popasna, y al norte desde la ciudad de Donetsk a través de Avdiivka u otro eje.
Las fuerzas rusas intentarán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol y no permitirán la evacuación de los civiles atrapados.
Es probable que las fuerzas rusas aumenten la escala de las operaciones ofensivas terrestres en los próximos días, pero es demasiado pronto para decir qué tan rápido lo harán o qué tan grandes serán esas ofensivas. También es demasiado pronto para evaluar cómo los rusos sopesarán sus esfuerzos en el arco de Izyum a la ciudad de Donetsk.


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Resultado de un javelin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología militar, esta guerra es la muerte del tanque.



El tanque tendrá que evolucionar:
-Active Protection Systems como el Trophy israelí
-Proliferación de munición guiada como la que utiliza la artillería
-Desarrollo de Slat Armour ligeras para hacer frente a RPGs que pasen el APS
-Sistemas de camuflaje como el Saab Barracuda sueco

Seguramente haya que hacerlos más pesados o cambiar ciertos detalles en ellos.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Hilo interesante. Bulgaria está mandando proyectiles de artillería de calibre 152 de los de la URRS, pero en su gobierno hay podemitas y eso da problemas.


Igual por eso se han animado los de la OTAN a enviar obuses de 155 y no depender de países con podemitas para ayudar a Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)

Judíos luchando con los nazis que tienen un presidente judío. O el mundo está loco o hay algo en la propaganda rusa que no encaja bien.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En el escenario de Ucrania van a ser cojonudos porque pueden vadear los ríos fácil y rápidamente. Aunque los orcos destruyan los puentes el avance está garantizado. Y para desplegar infantes que limpien lo poco que no hayan derretido los obuses van perfectos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es el blindaje de chichinabo (aluminio) que lleva, en Vietnam lis soldados preferían ir sobre el vehículo en vez de dentro por eso decía que mejor en retaguardia.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología militar, esta guerra es la muerte del tanque.




En realidad toda esta guerra está ya obsoleta.
Los gusanos tienen ya preparada una nueva doctrina para cuando consideren que ha llegado la hora de darle la colleja a Chichinpín.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología militar, esta guerra es la muerte del tanque.



Llevan mucho tiempo enterándolo y ahí sigue tan vivo, que los rusos los usaron de aquella manera sin infantería en los flancos.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036200
> 
> 
> El mundo le ha perdido el miedo al mongol.



Casi da ternura, si dejamos de lado que es un genocida integral.


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estan abducidos o es que tanto odio les nubla la razón?
> Propaganda? es posible, eso de fuentes privadas suena a FSB
> Aquí unas declaraciones de Strelkov
> 
> ...



Es curioso que con estas "paranoyas" desvelen sus propios métodos, empleados desde los tiempos del padrecito.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> El problema es el blindaje de chichinabo (aluminio) que lleva, en Vietnam lis soldados preferían ir sobre el vehículo en vez de dentro por eso decía que mejor en retaguardia.




Es cierto. Pero aquí la población no es hostil. Y las emboscadas por parte de los orcos van a ser escasas, está todo vigilado desde el aire con los drones.
Van a cumplir su función de enviar infantes al campo de operaciones de forma satisfactoria. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El T90 es igual de mierdoso que el resto enfrentado a las armas modernas.



Hay que reconocerle que la torreta no se aleja tanto.


----------



## paconan (24 Abr 2022)

Ha ganado Macron, por tw circula esto

Putin perdió otro general


----------



## Soler (24 Abr 2022)

Un BTR 4E ucraniano follándose chatarra soviética.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (24 Abr 2022)

Joder como estafan los italianos a todo dios con el aceite, ese colorcillo...


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Coño el Jarramplas en ucrania



Es un _ghillie suit









Ghillie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## pep007 (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> el misterio de las torretas voladoras



Jo, casi se carga el dron...!!!


----------



## alas97 (24 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



algo que me tiene descolocado es que he visto muchos videos con soldados con supresores en combates en espacio abierto.

¿quien es el que limpia los fusiles? porque menuda tarea tienen, esta bien digamos en los as val y que solo lo llevan los elegidos del fsb o del spetnaz. pero tropa regulera?

menudo coñazo, a no ser que no quieran quedarse sordos, lo mejor son los apagallamas o los (bah se me olvido) que se usan para no dar tanto con el recoil que son una verdadera ayuda con los ak de la familia que sea.

Oh, a lo mejor, puede ser, que alguien lleve auriculares del ejercito usano que disminuyen el ruido de las explosiones pero te indican de donde donde estan disparando y pueden identificar de donde estan disparando. pero con tantos disparos de fuego pesado, ametralladoras lo veo irrelevante sino vas a dar palo por la espalda al atacante.


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Joder como estafan los italianos a todo dios con el aceite, ese colorcillo...




Es verdad que los italianos son unos estafadores, pero pinta más a que estaban aprovechando la botella y en realidad es aceite de girasol.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Gerry Bull quien puso a la artillería occidental a la altura de la soviética



y acabo muerto por eso


----------



## César Borgia (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mr. Frost (24 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Aquí su último video:



Aquí explica por qué las torres de los tanques rusos saltan por los aires. Es por la munición que hay debajo en cargadores automáticos, que cuando es alcanzada explota y la torre sale volando a presión.

Yago no es pro-ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

*AYER EN LA PAGINA 17*




__





Operacion Militar Especial Z : enfoque alternativo


lo mismo en la tele americana NBC news Mas valorados; Russia has declared humanitarian corridors several times, but Azov has not released civilians, as it is not profitable for them, shame on them Rusia ha declarado corredores humanitarios varias veces, pero Azov no ha liberado a los...




www.burbuja.info








No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.




O AL REVES

Y PUDIERE SER DE ESAS ECHANS CON TUNELADORAS NUCLEARES
COMO LAS EVERGREEN
QUE IGUAL TIENE 2 KMS DE PROFUNDIDAD Y GALERIAS DE COJONES CON SUPERLABS

MILES Y MILES DE PERSONAS

SISTEMAS PROPIOS DE ENERGIA

Y LA DE DIOS






VEREMOS PARA DONDE EVOLUCIONA LA COSA 



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

HOY : ELON MUSK  | TUNELES 

QUIZAS VARIOS NIVELES DE INTERPRETACION | 2 O 3 QUIZAS
#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~




Forwarded from QSR decodes










Anns, LINK AQUI 20:13






ELON_*‍*_
APRIL SHOWERS

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

EN TEORIA DEBE SER EL TIMESTAMP DEL TUIT LO QUE DEBE COINCIDIR CON EL QPOST
pero cometnan que MUSK no arriesga por que esta logicamente fichadisimo
y que los hace asi de ambiguos ( o quien opere la cuenta )





Drop Search Results: #1070







qalerts.app


----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> algo que me tiene descolocado es que he visto muchos videos con soldados con supresores en combates en espacio abierto.
> 
> ¿quien es el que limpia los fusiles? porque menuda tarea tienen, esta bien digamos en los as val y que solo lo llevan los elegidos del fsb o del spetnaz. pero tropa regulera?
> 
> ...




Es Mariupol, yo creo que los usan en las salidas que hacen, dos o tres tiritos aquí y allá, sobre todo si pillan a algún orco con galones o algún operador de radio y vuelta a las catacumbas haciendo el menor ruido posible. 
Buen dolor de cabeza van a darle a los que se ocupen de que "no pase ni una mosca".

Y en pocas semanas la artillería ucraniana va a tener a tiro a los sitiadores. Ojalá lleguen a tiempo de salvar a los héroes que queden con vida.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036200
> 
> 
> El mundo le ha perdido el miedo al mongol.



A mí me sigue sorprendiendo la devoción perruna que le tienen los incels del foro, literalmente tienen al khan en un altar. Puedes bromear sobre muchas cosas y tomarte a risa a todo el elenco mundial de políticos, pero uy como les toques al enano del botox. Supongo que será la exposición prolongada a años y años de memes y propaganda rusa en la que pouting aparece retratado como un alfota, un líder audaz, poderoso, decidido, salvador del cristianismo y de la herencia soviética, un padre ejemplar, un político incorruptible, etc etc. 

A mí (y supongo que a los parroquianos de este hilo) siempre me pareció un politicucho autoritario, un bocachancla, un acomplejado mediocre y un manipulador de manual. Sus fotos vestido de militar cazando, cabalgando sin camiseta, poniéndose a los mandos de un caza, aquellas imágenes entrando en el parlamento con aires de zar imperial....a mí siempre me parecieron los clásicos delirios de dictador extravagante tipo Gadaffi o Ceaucescu, no algo digno de admirar o respetar. Un chiste con patas solo un paso por detrás de Ferdinad Marcos o nuestro amado Lidl Kim-Jong-Un. Muy graciosos cuando vives a 5000 km de distancia pero mejor vivir en un país que no esté gobernado por ellos. 

Supongo que el doritero promedio idolatra a ese señor porque en el fondo le gusta ese carácter duro y autoritario y esa actitud de malote. No lo sé. A mí siempre me pareció un hombrecillo ridículo lleno de complejos y con alocadas fantasías de grandeza en su cabeza, la clase de perfil político que hay que evitar como la peste.


----------



## Apretrujillos (24 Abr 2022)

No se mueve un ruskis sin que la CIA lo vea, lo sepa y se lo chive a los ukranianos.

Cada puesto de mando tiene su bomba asignada. Van a morir orcos a patadas


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Aquí explica por qué las torres de los tanques rusos saltan por los aires. Es por la munición que hay debajo en cargadores automáticos, que cuando es alcanzada explota y la torre sale volando a presión.
> 
> Yago no es pro-ruso.



Y además con los depósitos de combustible bien cerca para magnificar la explosión.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y acabo muerto por eso



Más bien por trabajar para el cliente equivocado


----------



## alas97 (24 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Niño rata yago rodriguez es pro ruso. En cada video dice que rusia estuvo a punto de tomar kiev. Miente. Ahora dice dice los rusos van a vencer casi seguro en el Donbass. Cuando antes de la guerra decía que a Ucrania le favorecía una ofensiva rusa limitada en el Donbass. Miente otra vez. Creo que lo han comprado los rusos o quieren ganar suscriptores de todos los bandos. En los vídeos tiene cara de miedo. El mejor YouTube es gmitu es muy serio en sus análisis



Tuve un tiempo que fui blogger de mierda por allá del 2007, la presión que sientes es brutal y claro cuando llega la pasta es dificil quedarte en tus posiciones ideologicas. y aclaro, lo mío era de religión no militar. entre pasta y amenazas de demandas preferi cerrar el blog.

gmitu al principio me daba grima, y prefería yago (mister x) y el trufault, el lavado de cerebro funciona aunque no lo tengas en cuenta.

fijaros que el tru ya no sale con polos de t-90 ni ak 47, la presión debe ser brutal. el mismo gmit dijo que es un tirano y el que lo molesta va directo a bloqueo y ayer el tru se saco la polla hablando del btr 4 que Españita no quiso comprar y que ha sido un buen caballo de batalla.

Muchas veces el sesgo ideológico te impide ver las hojas del bosque. hay que tener una mente blindada para ser neutral en los tiempos que vivimos. y no sucumbir a lo que te gusta.

En mi caso soy un consumidor de todo lo ruso y siempre he mandado a tomar por culo todo lo occidental, pero, la verdad es la verdad.

occidente es superior tecnologicamente hablando, pero es que estoy condicionado desde chaval y eso es imposible cambiarlo con la edad.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2022)

Esta encuesta da unos datos muy reveladores. Dedicado a @zapatitos





__





Aclarando la ideología de Burbuja (2). A quien admiran los partidarios y contrarios de Putin? A Hitler, a Stalin, a ninguno?


En serio. ¿Esto que has dicho, y que es lo que llevo diciendo desde el minuto uno, de verdad es tan dificil de entender? No hay que saberse de memoria el Arte de la Guerra para saber lo que pasa cuando. 1) Provocas a un enemigo mas fuerte que tu. 2) Basas el 100% de tu defensa en otros. En...




www.burbuja.info





"De los 87 que no se abstienen, 22 admiran a Hitler y a Putin, el 25%

Y esos mismos llaman nazis a los ucranianos

O de otra forma, *de los 34 que admiran a Putin 11 también admiran a Hitler

Mientras que sólo a 8 de los 58 que les repugna Putin admiran a Hitler.*

Pero por aquí se dice que los que están contra Putin apoyan a los nazis


----------



## alas97 (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Uso correcto de un BTR-82A por parte de los rusos en algún punto de Mariupol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una puta maravilla el btr, no debe haber quedado nadie. espero que no le disparara al aire.

joder es que es de puta madre ese bicho, lo unico que echo falta es la infanteria saliendo a protegerlo.


----------



## duncan (24 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Tuve un tiempo que fui blogger de mierda por allá del 2007, la presión que sientes es brutal y claro cuando llega la pasta es dificil quedarte en tus posiciones ideologicas. y aclaro, lo mío era de religión no militar. entre pasta y amenazas de demandas preferi cerrar el blog.
> 
> gmitu al principio me daba grima, y prefería yago (mister x) y el trufault, el lavado de cerebro funciona aunque no lo tengas en cuenta.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el historial de la empresa que fabrica el Btr 4 no es muy bueno, basta con ver los clientes que ha tenido y vomo han entregado los vehículos y tampoco es que el piraña sea mi favorito (patria en mi caso).


----------



## Trovador (24 Abr 2022)

*El general Ben Hodges fue Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres de EE. UU. en Europa hasta 2017. Está convencido de que Putin ya perdió la guerra y teme que la Federación Rusa se desmorone. Ve a Finlandia y Suecia unirse a la OTAN como resultado de la provocación de Putin*


*Weltwoche*: General Hodges, ¿Ucrania tiene posibilidades de ganar la guerra?

*Hodges*: Absolutamente.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Qué te hace estar tan seguro?

*Hodges*: Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra. Los rusos no consiguieron casi ninguno de sus objetivos. Nueve semanas después de que comenzara la invasión, los ciudadanos de Mariupol siguen oponiendo una feroz resistencia.

*Weltwoche*: Actualmente no se vislumbra el final de la guerra.

*Hodges*: Desafortunadamente, los rusos continuarán destruyendo las ciudades y la infraestructura de Ucrania y, lo que es más importante, no dejarán de matar a personas inocentes. Usan su ejército de actuación medieval sin piedad y brutalmente.

*Weltwoche*: Moscú aún no ha movilizado a ningún reservista. ¿Qué conclusiones sacas de esto?

*Hodges*: Es poco probable que Putin prevea una tercera fase después de que dice que ha logrado su objetivo de asegurar Donbass y el este de Ucrania para su país. Por ejemplo, si quisiera volver a conquistar Kiev, tendría que desplegar varias decenas de miles de tropas adicionales. Para ello tendría que explicarle a la población la miserable situación en la que ha maniobrado su país.

*Weltwoche*: Suena como si esperara que la Federación Rusa se desmoronara pronto.

*Hodges*: *Ya estamos viendo señales de que eso podría suceder en los próximos cinco años.*

*Weltwoche*: ¿Cuál?

*Hodges*: Una Rusia dirigida por Putin no tiene posibilidades de mantenerse unida a medio plazo. En la periferia hay muchas etnias y territorios extranjeros ocupados que, junto con los centros del país, se rebelarán contra la mala gestión y la corrupción. *Por lo tanto, temo una balcanización de Rusia,* una desintegración de la federación.

*Weltwoche*: Alemania está en desacuerdo sobre si las entregas de armas a Ucrania son políticamente oportunas.

*Hodges*: Alemania debería suministrar armas pesadas para ayudar a Ucrania. Pero Estados Unidos debe dar un buen ejemplo. Actualmente no hay tanques estadounidenses en Ucrania, ni británicos.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Cómo explica la vacilación?

*Hodges*: Occidente, liderado por EE. UU., primero debe decidir que Ucrania debe ganar.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Es eso controvertido en Washington?

*Hodges*: El presidente estadounidense Biden solo dice que quiere evitar que Ucrania sea derrotada para que puedan negociar el fin de la guerra. Pero no insiste en que Ucrania claramente debe ganar la guerra.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Qué lo detiene?

*Hodges*: El temor de que pueda haber un conflicto nuclear, que creo que es exagerado, porque no creo que Putin esté loco. Si Bruselas y Washington hablaran en serio sobre la victoria de Ucrania, le proporcionarían a Kiev misiles de largo alcance que el ejército ucraniano puede usar para destruir las plataformas de lanzamiento de los misiles rusos que están causando estragos en Ucrania. El soporte está mejorando un poco ahora. Por ejemplo, Estados Unidos está suministrando artillería para cinco batallones y los holandeses quieren suministrar Panzerhaubitze 2000. El ejército ruso debería sufrir tanto daño que ya no pueda amenazar a sus vecinos.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Europa sería lo suficientemente fuerte para defenderse del ejército ruso?

*Hodges*: En principio sí, pero sería una guerra muy costosa.

*Weltwoche*: ¿Qué conclusiones saca del curso de la guerra hasta ahora?

*Hodges*: Que los grandes depósitos de municiones son fundamentales. Tenemos que trabajar en eso. También tenemos problemas con la movilidad militar, es decir, con la capacidad de mover tropas por toda Europa, especialmente en Europa del Este. Por lo tanto, la OTAN apunta a bases permanentes en Rumania, Polonia y los países bálticos. Y si Finlandia y Suecia se unieran a la OTAN, mejoraría significativamente la preparación para la defensa a lo largo del flanco oriental.

*Weltwoche*: El ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN sin duda sería una provocación para Putin.

*Hodges*: Es Putin quien provocó la guerra al atacar a Ucrania. Aparentemente, no es un genio tan grande como muchos pensaron anteriormente. Con su invasión está ayudando a expandir y fortalecer la OTAN. Pero tampoco creo que Putin sea un Emperador Nerón loco.









General Ben Hodges war bis 2017 Oberbefehlshaber der US-Landstreitkräfte in Europa. Er ist überzeugt, dass Putin den Krieg bereits verloren hat, und befürchtet ein Auseinanderfallen der Russischen Föderation. Mögliche Nato-Beitritte Finnlands und Schwedens sieht er als Resultat der Provokation Putins - Die Weltwoche


Weltwoche: General Hodges, hat die Ukraine eine Chance, den Krieg zu gewinnen? Hodges: Absolut. Weltwoche: Was macht Sie da so sicher? Hodges: Russland hat den Krieg ja bereits verloren. Fast keines ihrer Ziele haben die Russen erreicht. Neun Wochen nach dem Beginn der Invasion leisten die...




weltwoche.ch


----------



## alas97 (24 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de la tecnología militar, esta guerra es la muerte del tanque.



Triste cita. dificil de aceptar pero parece que si.

Nos encontramos en la era del dron y el dios de la guerra no quiera que existan armas en el espacio que hagan sinergia con el dron y a tomar por culo plazas fuertes.

Esto me recuerda a un instructor diciéndonos que la artillería era el dios de la guerra, a lo que le interrumpí (ganándome un buen castigo) que en donde quedaba la infantería, que era la que aseguraba la posición después del asalto.

En fin.

Al final el vejete va a tener razón y la ia será el futuro de los campos de batalla.



A todos les doy las gracias por este excelente hilo de la guerra de ucrania, a pesar los cm que joden todo lo que tocan, al final me esta gustando por la cantidad de noticias que postean a diario y que es una mina de oro en cuanto a tecnología, tactica, e inteligencia en el campo de batalla.


Esto esta haciendo historia, para bien o para mal, no importa. es otra era en el salto adelante de la humanidad, es imposible separar la destrucción de la reconstrucción.

algo nuevo saldrá de aquí y espero que sea para bien de la humanidad sin los orcos.


----------



## Visrul (24 Abr 2022)

Yo lo dudo muchísimo. Es una nueva magufada que seguramente esté creada por personal del FSB, o algún conspiranoico...


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (24 Abr 2022)

Que deleite entrar al hilo y sólo ver posts de calidad de los cracks del hilo, y no basura de trolls y gente enredándose con ellos.

Llevo 20 minutos disfrutando como un enano. Gracias a todos los que aportáis información y calidad


----------



## keylargof (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



A punto ya de caer


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



ahi vive un millon de personas en Bcn, en Mariupol no creo ni que 100.000!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Triste cita. dificil de aceptar pero parece que si.
> 
> Nos encontramos en la era del dron y el dios de la guerra no quiera que existan armas en el espacio que hagan sinergia con el dron y a tomar por culo plazas fuertes.
> 
> ...



A ver hace años que hay gente que desde Nevada hace la guerra y pela a la gente y por la tarde esta regando el jardin de su casa. Por cierto nadie sabe quien realmente esta gestionando los drones, ni los merodeadores.


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Abr 2022)

Según parece en la delirante satrapía turkmongola tienen su propio equivalente al institut de nova historia pero con el turbo puesto. Y me parece curioso que un país que a fin de cuentas ha dado grandes figuras a la literatura y la ciencia tenga que andar inventando disparates como que Cristo nació en Crimea o que Colón era un ruso nacido en Moldavia. Tremendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Según parece en la delirante satrapía turkmongola tienen su propio equivalente al institut de nova historia pero con el turbo puesto. Y me parece curioso que un país que a fin de cuentas ha dado grandes figuras a la literatura y la ciencia tenga que andar inventando disparates como que Cristo nació en Crimea o que Colón era un ruso nacido en Moldavia. Tremendo.



hombre el steack tartar ha sido una gran aportacion, mucho mejor que el nacimiento de Cristo o Colon.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo había visto sin sonido la primera vez y era estremecedor.
> 
> Lo he vuelto a ver con sonido y casi me cago encima.



Ja Ja Ja. 
Que se joda! si en lugar de estar ahí hubiese estado paseando por su pueblo cogido del brazo con una chati no estaría jodido.
Ni pizca de lástima.
En el siglo XV si un soldado traicionaba pero era un buen soldado se le cortaba un pie.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Abr 2022)

Ukraine is effectively using landmines in war with Russia - U.S. general


Ukraine is effectively using landmines in the conflict with Russia, forcing Russian armored vehicles into engagement areas where they are vulnerable to U.S.-supplied anti-tank weaponry, the top U.S. general told a Senate hearing on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





La guerra de minas de la que no se habla mucho parece que tiene su importancia en esta guerra.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lukashenka dijo que los ciudadanos de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Ucrania ahora están parados en la frontera de Bielorrusia, solicitando la entrada. Porque quieren comprar trigo sarraceno y sal.



Me da la impresión, incluso apostaría algo que tito Lucas traicionará a Putin nada más vea una oportunidad.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A punto ya de caer



Sisifostal, es un no parar de caer. Para volverse a levantar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

parece que van a por el tren


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (25 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Joder, voy a decirlo que estoy en Burbuja: Melasfo!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

hajajajaja pero luego los heridos fenecen desatendidos como perros sin que sanitario se acerque
en ese estercolero es todo fachada y circo, pillan a unas fulanas random del puti de referencia y ya tienen en el bolsillo al orco



Mundocruel dijo:


>


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El mando ruso no es profesional es político, a lo Stalin style.



En defensa del carnicero rojo que mato a mas rojos que Hitler + Franco + Mussolini multiplicados por 1000.

Stalin era mas competente que Putin, fue un servidor publico responsable si carnicero a escala mega industrial criminal, métodos de dios hebreo de viejo testamento, pero también era prudente dejo que Alemania le atacara primero y se presento como victima a su pueblo para que le apoyaran y se blindo con apoyo externo de USA logrando conseguir lo que necesitaba apoyo popular + apoyo internacional

Stalin se debe saber era mucho menos corrupto la hija de Stalin murió con escasa riqueza, las hijas de Putin y todo su entorno cercano son la gente mas ricas de Rusia, con Stalin no habían mafias los ladrones delincuentes menores al Gulag, Putin en cambio es parte de a mafia la mafia le hace el trabajo sucio - Stalin te pegaba un tiro en la nuca pero sabias que era el, Putin te manda a matar con la mafia y maquilla las investigaciones para que sea un "Caso aislado" - Si se hace una enciclopedia de "Casos aislados en Rusia" es mucho mas robusta que la de España - Putin es jefe de una entidad criminal.

Stalin también después de la segunda batalla de Kharkov le dio el mando a su ejercito para que sus militares escogieran las tácticas métodos y procedimientos vienen los talentos naturales - Pero esto no lo puede hacer Putin, Stalin cuando le da flexibilidad operativa total a su ejercito el era apoyado por USA + Imperio Británico + Payaso Francés Degaulle asistencia económica casi ilimitada de los aliados, la pobre estrategia alemana para los territorios dominados jugo a su favor

Los alemanes uno de muchos errores que cometieron fue no comprender como usar el nacionalismo Ucraniano a su favor ellos buscaban solo mano de obra esclava y territorio no les interesaba tener estados socios tapón algo mucho menos complejo y económico; algo que repite la propaganda rusa de mierda es que los Ucranianos apoyaron a los Nazis lo cual es una falacia, los Ucranianos en su inmensa mayoría estuvieron del lado de la URSS Ivan Chernyakhovsky por ejemplo claramente era claramente mejor que Zhukov, en la Rusia ocupada por los Nazis también hubo mucho colaboracionismo, Wagner ese grupo mercenario es Neonazi, el dueño tiene tatuajes Nazis y el nombre es Alemán un músico que escuchaban muchos los Nazis, hay entonces Nazis buenos y Nazis malos en la lógica rusa, bajo Putin puedes ser un Nazi pederasta pero no te pasara nada siempre y cuando seas incondicional al régimen y le apoyes en su carnicería genocida de Ucranianos

Putin a diferencia de Stalin esta sin apoyo internacional y tampoco puede dejar el control total a los militares rusos pues estos asumirán el poder, algo que poco se comenta es que Mainsten quería en 1943 asumir mas poder, ser el jefe supremo militar y que Hitler se replegara solo a un papel político, obviamente Hitler no lo permitió porque sabia que era su sentencia de muerte los militares Alemanes le iban a dar su cabeza a los Británicos.

Putin esta en una situación similar a la de Hitler en 1943 el no puede dar a sus militares alto nivel de flexibilidad, Stalin dio flexibilidad a sus militares en 1942 pero Stalin tenia apoyo internacional lo que le daba mas poder político, ya no había riesgos

Los militares rusos si Putin les da mas poder pueden pensar ¿Y porque mejor nosotros simplemente no le pegamos un tiro a este sujeto y tomamos el poder para nosotros? - Kamil tiene razón Putin minimiza esta amenaza y no lo puede dejar de hacer por supervivencia física

Los militares soviéticos cuando ya tienen el poder de mando en 1942 no podían derrocar a Stalin al tener este el fuerte respaldo de USA + UK, Putin tiene a USA + UK en su contra, dar a su ejercito mayor flexibilidad es su sentencia de muerte, debe seguir con ese ejercito Dymitry de mierda con manos eunucos hasta obtener su victoria pírrica no tiene otra alternativa.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

40% DE LOS RUSOS A FAVOR DE LA GUERRA NUCLEAR

AHORA ENTIENDO DONDE ESTÁN LOS PACIENTES DE LOS ANTIGUOS SIQUIATRICOS SOVIETICOS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (25 Abr 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pues tampoco veo muy claro que en caso de movilización puedan hacer algo si el ejército ucraniano gana la batalla artillería, hay que recordar que la,artillería en la primera guerra mundial y sobre todo en la,de Corea (especialmente en esta) oblitero a las grandes cargas de infantería



Ten en cuenta de que ni por asomo es el mismo caso, no se trata de machacar terreno y punto como en Verdún, esto es una guerra moderna en la que la inteligencia localiza y da coordenadas de objetivos y la artillería de obuses guiados por GPS los neutraliza con precisión a 50 kilómetros!
Las grandes cargas de infantería es cosa del pasado, observa que todo va a base de golpes de mano, mira como quedó la columna de 64 kilómetros... Salirse de las carreteras significa meterse en barrizales donde vehículos se atascan y carros de combate se quedan sin combustible por el esfuerzo extra al que se les somete, y más en esta época del año con continuas lluvias que terminarán dentro de 8 meses.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A punto ya de caer



2 semanas mas dentro de 2 semanas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## percutor (25 Abr 2022)

Me he mirado lo que que dice la wikipedia sobre la crisis de crimea de 2014 . El resultado es orwelliano , me he quedado sin palabras .


Adhesión de Crimea a Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre :
.
.


*Independencia de Crimea*

La Declaración de Independencia de la República Autónoma de Crimea y de la ciudad de Sebastopol fue una resolución conjunta aprobada el 11 de marzo de 2014 por el Parlamento de Crimea y el Consejo de la Ciudad de Sebastopol donde expresaron su intención de auto-declararse independientes después de un referéndum que se celebraría el 16 de marzo,
.
.
.


*Referéndum sobre el estatus político de Crimea*

El referéndum sobre el estatus político de Crimea de 2014 se celebró en la República Autónoma de Crimea (RAC) y la ciudad de Sebastopol el 16 de marzo de 2014 —originalmente fue fijado para el 25 de mayo de 2014 y posteriormente para el 30 de marzo, pero se adelantó— y consultó sobre el ingreso del territorio en la Federación de Rusia o el retorno a la Constitución de Crimea de 1992.

.
.
.




*Tras el referéndum


Aspectos institucionales[editar]*
Un día tras los referendos de Crimea y Sebastopol del 16 de marzo de 2014 donde se impuso por mayoría la opción de unirse a Rusia, el Parlamento de la República de Crimea votó con 85 votos a favor, la adhesión a Rusia y declaró el «Estado soberano independiente República de Crimea». Además, una delegación del parlamento viajó a Moscú para reunirse con la Duma Estatal y el Consejo de la Federación con el fin de adoptar los actos jurídicos y normativos para la entrada de la península en la Federación Rusa.68

*Aspectos militares*
El 17 de marzo de 2014, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció que permitió a observadores ucranianos inspeccionar de forma aérea las provincias rusas de Bélgorod y Kursk para que pudieran verificar la «ausencia de actividades militares».88Por su parte, el gobierno ucraniano llamó a consultas a su embajador en Moscú y ordenó la movilización parcial de los reservistas del ejército en vista del agravamiento de la situación.72 Al día siguiente, el Ministerio del Interior de Crimea señaló que dos personas fallecieron y dos resultaron heridas en Simferopol tras un tiroteo por parte de francotiradores que disparaban contra los vigilantes de las autodefensas y contra una unidad militar ucraniana.89 Tras esto, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania declaró que permitía a las unidades militares presentes en la península recurrir al uso de armas.72
.
.
.



En ningún momento se dice que antes de todo ese proceso del rederendum , el 27 de febrero de 2014 las tropas rusas ocuparon el parlamento de crimea :

*¿Por qué es tan peligroso lo que ocurre en Crimea? - BBC News Mundo*
Aumenta la tensión en esta región ucraniana de mayoría rusa luego de que hombres armados tomaran dos aeropuertos. Ucrania acusa a Rusia de una "invasión armada" y crecen los temores de un enfrentamiento.




www.bbc.com

*¿Por qué es tan peligroso lo que ocurre en Crimea? - BBC News Mundo*
Aumenta la tensión en esta región ucraniana de mayoría rusa luego de que hombres armados tomaran dos aeropuertos. Ucrania acusa a Rusia de una "invasión armada" y crecen los temores de un enfrentamiento.




www.bbc.com
Cuesta pensar que este olvido sea debido a un error .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

* los temas que de verdad importan *

 HOY : ELON MUSK  | TUNELES | REDUX ULTRA VERSION 




















#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~




Forwarded from QSR decodes @QWO17

AnOns, LINK AQUI 20:13 APRIL SHOWERS WAR | BUNKER





@QSRDECODES @QWO17





Drop Search Results: #1070







qalerts.app


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

Claro dejo que sus propias fuerzas fueran masacradas ¿Incompetencia criminal de su parte? es muy probable, pero también esta la posibilidad a que fuera deliberado si el daba a sus militares absoluta libertad de acción en 1941 los militares de la URSS le podían derrocar los militares podían tomar el poder cosa que Stalin no deseaba, solo es cuando USA + UK le dan un fuerte respaldo económico y diplomático que le quita la presión al ejercito Soviético osea ya esta blindado de apoyo político y diplomático, USA le da los recursos directamente a Stalin y luego el distribuye esos recursos a los militares, los militares ya pueden escoger tácticas métodos procedimientos, estrategia operacional pero los recursos los recibe Stalin de USA junto con el apoyo Económico, político y diplomático de USA + UK

Stalin en 1941 empezó el directamente dando las ordenes lo que se debía hacer pero al pasar el tiempo el va cediendo dando cada vez mas flexibilidad total a sus militares a medida que aumenta el apoyo que va recibiendo de Estados Unidos.

1) Dejo que los Nazis atacaran primero = Tiene el respaldo moral para defenderse la opinión publica esta siempre en contra del agresor, tiene a gente dispuesta a morir para defender su tierra

2) Obtiene el respaldo de Reino Unido + USA tiene lo que no tenia antes respaldo diplomático y económico es el quien le adjudican los recursos es el quien los tiene en la mano esta blindado en el poder 

3) Ya puede dar flexibilidad a sus militares estos no tienen posibilidad alguna de derrocarlo

4) Pasa a la ofensiva los soldados tienen sed de venganza 

Putin en cambio no puede hacer esto dar flexibilidad total a los militares es su sentencia de muerte, las armas que apuntan a los Ucranianos le pueden terminar apuntando a el porque en cualquier momento Putin a diferencia de Stalin tiene a USA + UK en contra, Stalin podia tener en 1944 a militares brillantes eso con Putin no va a suceder primero que nada la guerra ya a cambiado mucho no hay mentes maestras y segundo si alguien es competente se vera tentado a tomar el poder

Aquí analizo la situación de Putin con su ejercito




__





Analizando en detalle= ¿Por qué el ejercito Ruso es tan Dymitry de mierda? (Fuentes rusas)


Muchos pro rusitos tontos de culo repitieron por 8 años una y otra vez que Rusia iba a barrer con Ucrania en cuestión de muy pocos días incluso horas, la hemeroteca florera en las primeras horas del conflicto muestra como creían ciegamente que el ejercito Ruso estaba despedazando al Ucraniano...




www.burbuja.info





Luego haré un trabajo de lo que calculo es la estrategia de Putin para ganar


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

AL 99%

MACRON 58,60

LE PEN 41,40

OTRO DOLOR DE HUEVOS PUTINIANO

Tanto moderarse la princesa para perder de paliza otra vez.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

exactamente y en ese momento USA al rescate como en las películas........ Le aseguran un inmenso paquete de ayuda económica y militar, el ya tiene el dinero que necesitaba el es el intermediario directo con USA + UK los recursos se los adjudican a el (Stalin) y el lo reparte ya nadie no lo pueden tocar el tiene el control.

USA puso a Stalin en su sistema de soporte vital le salvo cuando estaba contra la pared. 

A Putin en cambio nadie le va a salvar económicamente, Putin tiene de socio a Israel pero Israel presta su estructura financiera para que lave dinero mas no le dará nada gratis como si hicieron con Stalin USA + UK 

PD Irónicamente el jefe de estado de toda la historia de Rusia que mas a recibido ayuda de USA ha sido Stalin, porque le necesitaban, pero como mediocres de mierda se inventaron teorías conspirativas "USA solo entro a la guerra para detener a la URSS" una falacia repetida una y mil veces que ahora se esta comprobando, los rusos solos no pueden tomar ni Kharkov a 15 minutos en coche desde Rusia ..............


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> 40% DE LOS RUSOS A FAVOR DE LA GUERRA NUCLEAR
> 
> AHORA ENTIENDO DONDE ESTÁN LOS PACIENTES DE LOS ANTIGUOS SIQUIATRICOS SOVIETICOS



Si es que son border line la mitad de ése país. No me cansaré de repetirlo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> AL 99%
> 
> MACRON 58,60
> 
> ...



La esperanza de Putin es Trump, el pretende aguantar hasta finales del 2024 en posiciones semi fijas (Con suerte avanzando algo mas) y negociar con Trump una victoria pírrica que le den un pedazo (Adicional) de Ucrania y así el gana

Los demócratas en cambio no lo soportan mas lo quieren derrotar definitivamente y es lo que se debe hacer tu iniciaste el conflicto ahora se te lleva a tu derrota definitiva, los demócratas quieren finalizar el conflicto en el 2023 llevar las cosas a un estatus Quo Antem Bellum a Febrero del 2022


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

EN TODA LA CIUDAD DE PARIS, LE PEN NO HA LLEGADO AL 19 % DE LOS VOTOS EN NINGUN DISTRITO

NI NEGROS NI MOROS NI BLANCOS.

Y EN ILLE DE FRANCE SE HA QUEDADO EN EL 27%.

DE LA VENTAJA DE 5,5 MILLONES DE VOTOS DE MACRON, 2,5 MILLONES SE LOS DEBE A LA REGIÓN PARISINA. POBLACIÓN DE ILLE DE FRANCE, 12 MILLONES POR 66 DE FRANCIA

SU MENSAJE SOLO TIENE PENETRACION EN LOS PUEBLOS.


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> A ver hace años que hay gente que desde Nevada hace la guerra y pela a la gente y por la tarde esta regando el jardin de su casa. Por cierto nadie sabe quien realmente esta gestionando los drones, ni los merodeadores.



una cosa es dispararle a una chabola con un dron de miles de euros a 50 000 km de distancia y otra que el dron te pille a ti en casa y ni el carro de combate te asegure la supervivencia.

Parece que ni el atacante está seguro en su territorio.



false flag, dron ucranianos, sbu, sof, helicopteros de ataque hind, artillería, misiles, npi


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Kadirovita convertido en busto proceresco en apartamento ocupado.



Ya no mola el tik tok


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Joder, he puesto lo de las explosiones y el incendio de Briansk en el hilo general de la guerra y ni un mal zanx en casi 45 minutos. Ya veo que allí no hay ningún follaOtan CM de guardia. 

_Edito. Ningún zanx en 6 horas. No está el horno para bollos A partir de esa noticia ya casi nadie ha posteado. 4 paginas solo en 6 horas. Se ha convertido en el hilo de los abducidos por Putin. _


Pues ahí no llegan los helicópteros de Ucrania. Podría ser un dron de largo alcance?

Agencias. La agencia TASS rusa informa de forma similar.


"
*Gran incendio reportado en depósito de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk tras grandes explosiones. *

La madrugada del lunes se informó de un gran incendio en una instalación de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk, informaron las agencias de noticias rusas, citando al ministerio de servicios de emergencia. No se han proporcionado más detalles. *Bryansk se encuentra a unos 380 km (236 millas) al suroeste de Moscú*. La ciudad es el centro administrativo de la región de Briansk, que limita con Ucrania


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

Muy mal comienzo de semana a los orcos

Les volaron depósitos de combustible a los malditos Orconazis bastante dentro de Mordor


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hombre el steack tartar ha sido una gran aportacion, mucho mejor que el nacimiento de Cristo o Colon.



Venga, por una vez algo a favor de los rusos: 

Grandes músicos, literatos y hasta pintores.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo va la "reconquista" de Mariupol?

Ja ja ja


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la "reconquista" de Mariupol?
> 
> Ja ja ja



Yo te hacía un poco más listo: Putin, el macho ruso: prohibió el matrimonio igualitario, cerró el cepo sobre la comunidad LGBT y estableció “la fe en Dios” como valor central


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo te hacía un poco más listo: Putin, el macho ruso: prohibió el matrimonio igualitario, cerró el cepo sobre la comunidad LGBT y estableció “la fe en Dios” como valor central




Yo te hacía más listo, para recurrir a lo personal.

Pero bueno.

Por cierto, en Moscú hay siete saunas gays, y no cuento bares de ambiente. En Madrid o Barcelona no hay más de cinco en cada una de ellas, y en Kiev solo hay una, supongo que han dejado los nazis banderistas abierta la que usa Zelensky cuando va a visitarlo el Borrell.

Si fueras listo, lo habrías investigado, pero claro, un subnormal que va de listo como tú, que solo repite propaganda no llega a eso...










Guía de sauna gay de Moscú 2022 - opiniones, fotos, mapa gay


Guía de sauna gay de Moscú. Encuentra las mejores saunas gay en Moscú, Rusia. Reseñas exclusivas, fotos, direcciones, mapa gay e información. Actualizado para 2022.



www.travelgay.es





Pero bueno, aparte del zasca qie te has llevado, gañán de mierda...


¿Cómo va la reconquista ucronazi de Mariupol?, ¿Ya han echado a los rusos?, ¿Cuando vas tú a Ucrania, a matar rusos,? Mira que el farlopas Zelensky cada día pide ayuda y voluntarios...


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

No ha ganado Le Pen pero Putin sigue teniendo buenos activos en Europa:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo te hacía más listo, para recurrir a lo personal.
> 
> Pero bueno.
> 
> ...



Burbuja es un sitio tan raro que los dos foreros abiertamente gays son fervorosos seguidores de Putin.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Muy mal comienzo de semana a los orcos
> 
> Les volaron depósitos de combustible a los malditos Orconazis bastante dentro de Mordor



Aquí en Alemania durante la pascua se hacen los "Osterfeuer", hogueras tipo a las de San Juan. Quizás lo rusos hayan decidido imitar esta costumbre durante la pascua ortodoxa.

Pero buenas fogatas han hecho, Vive Dios.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Burbuja es un sitio tan raro que los dos foreros abiertamente gays son fervorosos seguidores de Putin.





Mejor ser gay, que no subnormal, arrastrado y alcohólico como tú.

Por cierto, no soy pro-Putin, tengo sentido común y soy objetivo, cosa que tú no tienes, que eres un sectario de mierda y una cotorra que repite propaganda, y no tiene sentido común.


Por cierto, ¿Alemania a dejado de comprar gas ruso?...


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

Briansk 7:41:




Aquí un vídeo de la detonación.


----------



## lowfour (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mejor ser gay, que no subnormal y alcohólico como tú.
> 
> Por cierto, no soy pro-Putin, tengo sentido común y soy objetivo, cosa que tú no tienes, que eres un borracho de mierda y una cotorra que repite propaganda, y no tiene sentido común.
> 
> ...



penitencia se te ha pirado el ollate mucho eh? Sabes que me flipan tus cómics y solemos estar en cosas de acuerdo, que soy pro marica a tope habiendo currado y vivido en chueca durante años. Mira, Putin y sus hitlerjugend te meterían una estaca en el culo por maricón. Putin ha pagado campañas homófobas, brigadas de apalizar gays. Hasta hay una grabación de Putin casi riéndose de los homosexuales.

sinceramente no tienes ni puta idea de por que apoyas a un ultranazionalista homofobo que si pudiera te mandaba al gulag a picar permafrost.

Además tu eras antilazi a tope pero ahora te mola el nazionalismo ruso de arrasar ciudades y genocidar gente que iba a comprar el pan? O estás a sueldo o eres un veleta.


----------



## lowfour (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



momento blade runner version Vladimir de mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> penitencia se te ha pirado el ollate mucho eh? Sabes que me flipan tus cómics y solemos estar en cosas de acuerdo, que soy pro marica a tope habiendo currado y vivido en chueca durante años. Mira, Putin y sus hitlerjugend te meterían una estaca en el culo por maricón. Putin ha pagado campañas homófobas, brigadas de apalizar gays. Hasta hay una grabación de Putin casi riéndose de los homosexuales.
> 
> sinceramente no tienes ni puta idea de por que apoyas a un ultranazionalista homofobo que si pudiera te mandaba al gulag a picar permafrost.
> 
> Además tu eras antilazi a tope pero ahora te mola el nazionalismo ruso de arrasar ciudades y genocidar gente que iba a comprar el pan? O estás a sueldo o eres un veleta.




¿Entonces esas siete saunas gays que hay en Moscú, como es que siguen abiertas?

Yo no soy Pro-putin, yo no me autoengaño como vosotros, un caniche no puede vencer a un oso, hay que ser objetivo y sensato, y no guiarse por topicazos y propaganda.

Punto.

Y


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No ha ganado Le Pen pero Putin sigue teniendo buenos activos en Europa:




Normal, se depende energéticamente de Rusia, el Zelensky y la CIA no van a pagar los salarios de los millones de alemanes que irían al paro si los rusos cierran la espita del gas, y Alemania vuelve al siglo XV y tienen que calentarse con leña y usar velas otra vez, por que centrales nucleares han desmontado todas.

Pero claro, un payaso demagogo y sectario como tú, no puede entender eso.

Zelensky y Ucrania están vendidas, y tú ni te has enterado.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (25 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La esperanza de Putin es Trump, el pretende aguantar hasta finales del 2024 en posiciones semi fijas (Con suerte avanzando algo mas) y negociar con Trump una victoria pírrica que le den un pedazo (Adicional) de Ucrania y así el gana
> 
> Los demócratas en cambio no lo soportan mas lo quieren derrotar definitivamente y es lo que se debe hacer tu iniciaste el conflicto ahora se te lleva a tu derrota definitiva, los demócratas quieren finalizar el conflicto en el 2023 llevar las cosas a un estatus Quo Antem Bellum a Febrero del 2022




putin no llega al 2023 esta en el descuento ya


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

Se habla de misil balístico , probablemente un Tochka-U , si es así las famosas defensas antiaéreas rusas s-400 son más Paco que su propaganda.


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, no soy pro-Putin,






Sal del armario ya hombre. Tú eres pro-Putin.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se habla de misil balístico , probablemente un Tochka-U .



Eso es imposible, un fake total. Rusia tiene los S400 capaces de derribar misiles balísticos, misiles de crucero, aviones furtivos, ovnis y las naves de Star Trek. ¿Cómo se les van a colar un par de misiles de la guerra fría?


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Entonces esas siete saunas gays que hay en Moscú, como es que siguen abiertas?
> 
> Yo no soy Pro-putin, yo no me autoengaño como vosotros, un caniche no puede vencer a un oso, hay que ser objetivo y sensato, y no guiarse por topicazos y propaganda.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy pro-putin y tengo un par de amigos ucranianos. Este argumento lo habrás oído más de una vez en otras circunstancias....

No me insultes que yo solo saco tus contradicciones. No se puede ser gay y apoyar a los anti-gays a la vez. 

Es como si Ana Frank se hubiera alistado en las juventudes hitlerianas.


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> momento blade runner version Vladimir de mierda.



Jojojo..., muy bueno.

He visto arder naves en las puertas de Tanhauser...


----------



## At4008 (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la "reconquista" de Mariupol?
> 
> Ja ja ja




¿De verdad te alegras de que unos barbudos chechenos estén asediando una ciudad de lo que era un país democrático europeo?

¿Ja ja ja?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso es imposible, un fake total. Rusia tiene los S400 capaces de derribar misiles balísticos, misiles de crucero, aviones furtivos, ovnis y las naves de Star Trek. ¿Cómo se les van a colar un par de misiles de la guerra fría?



O las antiaéreas han fallado, cosa probable o false flag de Putin para endurecer el discurso y la ofensiva, cosa mas probable todavía.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> O las antiaéreas han fallado, cosa probable o false flag de Putin para endurecer el discurso y la ofensiva, cosa mas probable todavía.



Era ironia, por si no se habia notado. Si fuera un false flag no lo haria contra un objetivo que me puede perjudicar en la guerra, lo haria contra un puente secundario, un centro comercial o algo por el estilo, que encabrone a la poblacion pero no perjudique mucho.


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Me estan entrando ganas de traicionar a nuestro camarada xuski...


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

La propaganda Rusky es como su material y tácticas bélicas : de la guerra fría .


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Entonces esas siete saunas gays que hay en Moscú, como es que siguen abiertas?



Porque son rentables? Porque pagan la mordida al mafioso de turno? Porque el/los dueños son los mafiosos de turno? Porque la Cheka tiene miembros gays como en casi cualquier otro grupo o colectivo?


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Voluntarios israelíes en Ucrania. Zona desconocida.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



La mejor forma de protestar contra la guerra en Rusia no es ponerte con un cartelito en la calle y esperar a que venga un policía a ponerte las esposas. Esta claro que puede haber saboteadores.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Era ironia, por si no se habia notado. Si fuera un false flag no lo haria contra un objetivo que me puede perjudicar en la guerra, lo haria contra un puente secundario, un centro comercial o algo por el estilo, que encabrone a la poblacion pero no perjudique mucho.



Exactamente, los del FSB son gilipollas pero no tanto. Mi teoría es que son saboteadores rusos, hartos del régimen chekista criminal y corrupto, están destruyendo instalaciones importantes para que caiga toda esta escoria.


----------



## Papa_Frita (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> una cosa es dispararle a una chabola con un dron de miles de euros a 50 000 km de distancia y otra que el dron te pille a ti en casa y ni el carro de combate te asegure la supervivencia.
> 
> Parece que ni el atacante está seguro en su territorio.
> 
> ...



Al parecer también habrían volado una vía de tren en las inmediaciones. Por ella se transportaba material militar a Ucrania. Si esto es cierto los objetivos han sido tres:


----------



## Silluzollope (25 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> ¿De verdad te alegras de que unos barbudos chechenos estén asediando una ciudad de lo que era un país democrático europeo?
> 
> ¿Ja ja ja?



Lo más cachondo aún es que al que respondes es abiertamente gay, esos barbudos a los que apoya ya estarian buscando una grúa para colgarle si lo conocieran.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Exactamente, los del FSB son gilipollas pero no tanto. Mi teoría es que son saboteadores rusos, hartos del régimen chekista criminal y corrupto, están destruyendo instalaciones importantes para que caiga toda esta escoria.



Mi mujer me dice que no subestimemos la estupided de los del FSB. Total, visto lo visto hasta ahora.


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Me estan entrando ganas de traicionar a nuestro camarada xuski...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Psicológicamente es lo mismo que los escaladores de alta montaña, solo se sienten verdaderamente vivos en situaciones muy concretas, vamos, que están pirados.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

se van quedando sin piezas de repuesto para la aviación civil. La superioridad aerea en Ucrania ya si eso más adelante. Vaya freaks.


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Exactamente, los del FSB son gilipollas pero no tanto. Mi teoría es que son saboteadores rusos, hartos del régimen chekista criminal y corrupto, están destruyendo instalaciones importantes para que caiga toda esta escoria.



¿La Abwehr rusa?


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Por lo que he leído en los comentarios, no son simples voluntarios. Son ex Sayeret Matkal, es decir, fuerzas especiales . Algunos de ellos con pasado o raices ucranianas o con amigos en Kiev (hablan de la amistad con un rabino de la capital). En este post viene la traducción.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Era ironia, por si no se habia notado. Si fuera un false flag no lo haria contra un objetivo que me puede perjudicar en la guerra, lo haria contra un puente secundario, un centro comercial o algo por el estilo, que encabrone a la poblacion pero no perjudique mucho.



Entendí que era ironía, pero aún así no se puede descartar una false flag por parte de Rusia. El hecho de que sea un objetivo que perjudique en la guerra a Rusia, refuerza el engaño de que supuestamente tiene que haber sido Ucrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, he puesto lo de las explosiones y el incendio de Briansk en el hilo general de la guerra y ni un mal zanx en casi 45 minutos. Ya veo que allí no hay ningún follaOtan CM de guardia.
> 
> 
> Pues ahí no llegan los helicópteros de Ucrania. Podría ser un dron de largo alcance?
> ...



Curioso. La noticia de las explosiones y el incendio en Bryansk ha desaparecido de toda la prensa rusa.

Me imagino que será porque ya estarán haciendo chistes sobre los incendios "fortuitos"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

pues por el sonido previo a la explosion parece un misil de crucero 



César Borgia dijo:


> Briansk 7:41:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036720
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

Pues que se anden con cuidado si ha sido un misil ucraniano porque pueden meter alli morralla de plutonio en caso de que el orco emplee armamento nuclear.

Lo que no se es si a los tochka se les puede hacer un retoque para que lleguen mas lejos; cambiando el combustible por leños de Doc Emett Brown ect.



César Borgia dijo:


> Se habla de misil balístico , probablemente un Tochka-U , si es así las famosas defensas antiaéreas rusas s-400 son más Paco que su propaganda.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Normal, se depende energéticamente de Rusia, el Zelensky y la CIA no van a pagar los salarios de los millones de alemanes que irían al paro si los rusos cierran la espita del gas,* y Alemania vuelve al siglo XV* y tienen que calentarse con leña y usar velas otra vez, por que centrales nucleares han desmontado todas.
> 
> Pero claro, un payaso demagogo y sectario como tú, no puede entender eso.
> 
> Zelensky y Ucrania están vendidas, y tú ni te has enterado.



Eso de *y Alemania vuelve al siglo XV* solo lo puede decir un orquista. Es demasiado emotivo, como si los orcos te importaran. Fuera de las grandes ciudades un meticuloso como tú es carne de apalizamientos a poco que seas visible mientras te miraran insensiblemente las autoridades.

En realidad solo afecta gravemente a su industria química, que además usa mucha energía. Es un downsizing del poderío alemán que además los convierte a la fuerza en conejillos de indias de la transición energética dura. Se lo merecen, los alemanes se lo han buscado con sus políticas durante las dos últimas décadas. Les avisó Trump y se reían.

Alguien diría "Corrompe a los jóvenes" y te harían saltar los dientes. Así de salvajes y atrasados son, y es lo que defiendes incluso poniendo lo de las saunas gay, como si no supiésemos que los ricos pueden ser lo que quieran en hoteles de lujo.


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> A mí me sigue sorprendiendo la devoción perruna que le tienen los incels del foro, literalmente tienen al khan en un altar. Puedes bromear sobre muchas cosas y tomarte a risa a todo el elenco mundial de políticos, pero uy como les toques al enano del botox. Supongo que será la exposición prolongada a años y años de memes y propaganda rusa en la que pouting aparece retratado como un alfota, un líder audaz, poderoso, decidido, salvador del cristianismo y de la herencia soviética, un padre ejemplar, un político incorruptible, etc etc.
> 
> A mí (y supongo que a los parroquianos de este hilo) siempre me pareció un politicucho autoritario, un bocachancla, un acomplejado mediocre y un manipulador de manual. Sus fotos vestido de militar cazando, cabalgando sin camiseta, poniéndose a los mandos de un caza, aquellas imágenes entrando en el parlamento con aires de zar imperial....a mí siempre me parecieron los clásicos delirios de dictador extravagante tipo Gadaffi o Ceaucescu, no algo digno de admirar o respetar. Un chiste con patas solo un paso por detrás de Ferdinad Marcos o nuestro amado Lidl Kim-Jong-Un. Muy graciosos cuando vives a 5000 km de distancia pero mejor vivir en un país que no esté gobernado por ellos.
> 
> Supongo que el doritero promedio idolatra a ese señor porque en el fondo le gusta ese carácter duro y autoritario y esa actitud de malote. No lo sé. A mí siempre me pareció un hombrecillo ridículo lleno de complejos y con alocadas fantasías de grandeza en su cabeza, la clase de perfil político que hay que evitar como la peste.



Putin no es mas que un mediocre funcionario sin imaginacion que compensa con brutalidad su falta de inteligencia y cultura

Suele suceder que los dictadores mas sanguinarios son gente gris que en situacion normal nadie sospecharia de sus intenciones Idi Amin y Bokassa eran unos sargento chusqueros, ceausescu no paso de curros manuales hasta que ingreso en el partido comunista... hay infinidad de ejemplos

Putin fue un funcionario mediocre de la escala media, no tiene estudios universitarios y segun dicen los que le conocieron en aquella epoca, no era demasiado brillante, como pusieron en este hilo hace unos dias, Putin tuvo la suerte de acercarse a buenos padrinos en un momento de crisis institucional en rusia cuando aquello era el salvaje oeste, su subida meteorica tiene parte de merito por ser el mas hijoputa de todos pero tambien tiene un componente de suerte. Esto es como las empresas que tienen exito, porque Facebook triunfo y Myespace se fue a la mierda? por que Amazon salio adelante y otros no? por que Nexflix arrasa donde otros proveedores se hunden? mucho de ese exito es pura suerte, estar en el sitio adecuado en el momento adecuado...

Todo eso que comentas, las fotos a pecho lobo a caballo, el nadar en rios de siberia, el hacer el canelo vestido de karateka, el amor por el lujo y el dorado, oro por todos lados, hasta la escobilla del water, lo de tener a los subordinados a 20 metros... todo es compensar por un sentimiento de inferioridad, el vengarse del mundo, el mandar callar a gente mas inteligente y con mejor educacion. 

Y es un circulo vicioso, porque una vez llegas a ese nivel, te lo empiezas a creer, miras hacia atras y ves que sin ser inteligente o sin estudios has llegado mas arriba que gente que veias como superiores, asi que internalizas que en realidad eres muchisimo mas inteligente, que los estudios no sirven para nada y que la opinion de los demas no cuenta, porque si contase, serian ellos los que estarian en tu lugar, pero como estan por debajo quiere decir que son inferiores.... y vuelta a empezar

Y pasan 20 años y se mete en un berenjenal de cojones porque lleva 20 años mandando callar a gente mas inteligente o purgando a los que tienen mas estudios hasta que se queda solo con los lameculos


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Muchas casualidades, Instituto de Investigación de Defensa Aeroespacial en Tver , planta química Dmitrievsky, depósitos de combustible Bryansk , linea de ferrocarril, una casa de cultura en Bryansk, a mi todo esto me suena a sabotajes


* incendio destruyó la Casa de la Cultura en la ciudad de Fokino, región de Bryansk*
En la ciudad de Fokino, región de Bryansk, un incendio destruyó la Casa de la Cultura. Durante más de tres horas, los rescatistas combatieron el fuego, como resultado, el edificio se quemó.









Пожар уничтожил Дом культуры в городе Фокино Брянской области | Брянские новости


На тушении работали 5 пожарных ручных стволов, был развернут оперативный штаб, созданы 3 боевых участка




www.bragazeta.ru




Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
El incendio en el depósito de petróleo en Bryansk 


La planta petrolera que fue atacada en Briansk, #Russia , continúa ardiendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Son de origen ukra. 
Si gana Zelenski tendrán un país santuario. Los rusos son aniquiladores de etnias y creencias.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pues por el sonido previo a la explosion parece un misil de crucero


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eso de *y Alemania vuelve al siglo XV* solo lo puede decir un orquista. Es demasiado emotivo, como si los orcos te importaran. Fuera de las grandes ciudades un meticuloso como tú es carne de apalizamientos a poco que seas visible mientras te miraran insensiblemente las autoridades.
> 
> En realidad solo afecta gravemente a su industria química, que además usa mucha energía. Es un downsizing del poderío alemán que además los convierte a la fuerza en conejillos de indias de la transición energética dura. Se lo merecen, los alemanes se lo han buscado con sus políticas durante las dos últimas décadas. Les avisó Trump y se reían.
> 
> Alguien diría "Corrompe a los jóvenes" y te harían saltar los dientes. Así de salvajes y atrasados son, y es lo que defiendes incluso poniendo lo de las saunas gay, como si no supiésemos que los ricos pueden ser lo que quieran en hoteles de lujo.




Vale subnormal de mierda, ahora dinos, espabilao...

¿Como sustituyes el gas y el petróleo para que todo siga funcionando, para que puedas seguir yendo a la gasolinera cada día, para cocinar, etc?

Los alemanes, polacos, húngaros, bálticos, incluso los ucranianos siguen consumiendo gas y petróleo ruso, a día de hoy, por que no hay otra cosa.

Si no, paga el doble.

Idiota! Que estás en el mundo, por que tiene que haber de todo.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

Según los informes, Bulgaria ha estado suministrando municiones a Ucrania a través de un tercer país


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

No es ser proruso, ni leches, ellos tienen recursos, y nosotros nada.

Ya está, así de simple, y ellos lo saben y juegan con ello.

A ver si os enteráis de una puta vez , de como funciona el mundo.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (25 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que esta semana toca otro barquito en el Mar Negro.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, suena a FSB false flag... dispositivo no identificado

La agencia estatal de noticias TASS informa que se produjo una explosión de un dispositivo no identificado en las escaleras de un edificio residencial de nueve pisos en #SaintPetersburg . 66 personas fueron evacuadas, no se reportaron heridos.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vale subnormal de mierda, ahora dinos, espabilao...
> 
> ¿Como sustituyes el gas y el petróleo para que todo siga funcionando, para que puedas seguir yendo a la gasolinera cada día, para cocinar, etc?
> 
> ...



Hay otros paises que tienen gas, petróleo y hay otras fuentes de energía (carbón,viento, sol, leña/pellets) y además la red eléctrica europea está interconectada y Francia está hasta arriba de nuclear. Y siempre está el decrecimiento en consumo, usar más transporte público, viajar menos, consumir algo menos, sobre todo lo que es más caro de producir en el nuevo escenario. 

La dependencia de Alemania del gas para electricidad es de un 10%, creo recordar, así que con las velitas esas (o con el Cirio Pascual) de los alemanes puedes hacer otras cositas que te gustan. 

Cuando Rusia se hunda por ser el macarra local y tener musculines del chichinabo, los que entren al poder inundarán Europa de producto, pero primero hay que conseguir que 5000 rublos no sirvan para comprar apenas nada en los supermercados soviéticos rusos. A Rusia le van a aplastar la puta cara contra la arena, le van a poner la bota en al cuello y le van a decir "Te vas a estar quieto de una puta vez, macarra de los cojones!!" y lo que venga después va a ser mucho mejor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

ya esta tardando en llegar el nuevo material prometido hace semanas, no se ve puerco startrek, suichblade ect.



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Yo creo que esta semana toca otro barquito en el Mar Negro.



Un submarino vendría bien. Un clase kilo me la pone durísima. Hay que probar los torpedos errantes con nuestro sparring facvorito.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

tienen que fabricar una situacion de crisis de seguridad nacional para justificar declaracion de guerra el 8 de mayo. Los atentados terroristas son la especialidad del kremlin



paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, suena a FSB false flag... dispositivo no identificado
> 
> La agencia estatal de noticias TASS informa que se produjo una explosión de un dispositivo no identificado en las escaleras de un edificio residencial de nueve pisos en #SaintPetersburg . 66 personas fueron evacuadas, no se reportaron heridos.


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> se van quedando sin piezas de repuesto para la aviación civil. La superioridad aerea en Ucrania ya si eso más adelante. Vaya freaks.



Segun lei por ahi, a los 3 meses sin piezas de repuesto empiezan los problemas, a los 6 tendrian que empezar a despiezar otros aviones y antes de un año la aviacion se veria muy afectada

Sin entrar a que la mayoria de aviones comerciales (esos que se han quedado) son Boeing y airbus...


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Me parto con los mensajes que se publican en el hilo general por habituales de este hilo.

Aquí no los ponen porque el descojono iba a ser épico  

@Jubilación a los 80 

"*Los americanos y ucranianos quieren escalar el conflicto pero Putin tiene nervios de acero y continúa machacando en perfil bajo a Ucrania*."


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay otros paises que tienen gas, petróleo y hay otras fuentes de energía (carbón,viento, sol, leña/pellets) y además la red eléctrica europea está interconectada y Francia está hasta arriba de nuclear. Y siempre está el decrecimiento en consumo, usar más transporte público, viajar menos, consumir algo menos, sobre todo lo que es más caro de producir en el nuevo escenario.
> 
> La dependencia de Alemania del gas para electricidad es de un 10%, creo recordar, así que con las velitas esas (o con el Cirio Pascual) de los alemanes puedes hacer otras cositas que te gustan.
> 
> Cuando Rusia se hunda por ser el macarra local y tener musculines del chichinabo, los que entren al poder inundarán Europa de producto, pero primero hay que conseguir que 5000 rublos no sirvan para comprar apenas nada en los supermercados soviéticos rusos. A Rusia le van a aplastar la puta cara contra la arena, le van a poner la bota en al cuello y le van a decir "Te vas a estar quieto de una puta vez, macarra de los cojones!!" y lo que venga después va a ser mucho mejor.



Todavia queda bastante gas y petroleo en el mar del norte y Alemania tenia bastante en renovables

Yo creo que si que estan buscando alternativas, pero conociendo a los alemanes, no van a decir nada hasta que lo tengan todo planificado, eso si, cuando esten listos, no habra vuelta atras

Lo que le estamos pidiendo es que cambie su politica energetica y proveedores de los ultimos 50 años, eso no es facil


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay otros paises que tienen gas, petróleo y hay otras fuentes de energía (carbón,viento, sol, leña/pellets) y además la red eléctrica europea está interconectada y Francia está hasta arriba de nuclear. Y siempre está el decrecimiento en consumo, usar más transporte público, viajar menos, consumir algo menos, sobre todo lo que es más caro de producir en el nuevo escenario.
> 
> La dependencia de Alemania del gas para electricidad es de un 10%, creo recordar, así que con las velitas esas (o con el Cirio Pascual) de los alemanes puedes hacer otras cositas que te gustan.
> 
> Cuando Rusia se hunda por ser el macarra local y tener musculines del chichinabo, los que entren al poder inundarán Europa de producto, pero primero hay que conseguir que 5000 rublos no sirvan para comprar apenas nada en los supermercados soviéticos rusos. A Rusia le van a aplastar la puta cara contra la arena, le van a poner la bota en al cuello y le van a decir "Te vas a estar quieto de una puta vez, macarra de los cojones!!" y lo que venga después va a ser mucho mejor.




Vale gilipollas de mierda.

Responde.

¿Cómo sustituyes el gas ruso, sin que nos salga un 50% más caro trayendolo en barco y regasificándolo?

¿Eso es bueno para bajar la inflacción?

¿Te enteras por que cada vez más los "europeos" pasan del hijo de puta del Zelensky, que no es más que un títere de los EEUU que andan desesperados por colocar su carísimo y inviable gas de fraking, y amortizar sus inversiones a costa de los imbéciles europeos?

¿Sabes que EEUU no a dejado de comprar petróleo a Rusia?


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vale subnormal de mierda, ahora dinos, espabilao...
> 
> ¿Como sustituyes el gas y el petróleo para que todo siga funcionando, para que puedas seguir yendo a la gasolinera cada día, para cocinar, etc?
> 
> ...



Hombre en pleno siglo XX se vivia sin gas ni petroleo. En la PGM apenas se usó petróleo o derivados. Submarinos quizas fuera lo más importante. El tanque britanico, fue poco relevante. Los taxis franceses quizas fueron más que el tanque


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Putin no es mas que un mediocre funcionario sin imaginacion que compensa con brutalidad su falta de inteligencia y cultura
> 
> Suele suceder que los dictadores mas sanguinarios son gente gris que en situacion normal nadie sospecharia de sus intenciones Idi Amin y Bokassa eran unos sargento chusqueros, ceausescu no paso de curros manuales hasta que ingreso en el partido comunista... hay infinidad de ejemplos
> 
> ...



Estupendo análisis, muy acertado. Algunos pensarán que diseccionar a Putin y su manera de gobernar es un off-topic que no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo. En mi opinión esto no es así. El frente de batalla más exitoso de Rusia desde hace años es el de la propaganda y la desinformación, y no es para menos, el aparato propagandístico de estos tíos está heredado de la unión soviética, es lo que mejor se les da y donde mejores resultados han obtenido. Así no es difícil ver que la ideología de la horda es un extraño batiburrillo atrapalotodo diseñado para que cualquier incauto con poca sesera pueda sentirse cómodo. Podemos verlo en este foro; entre los que apoyan a Pouting tenemos a rojos, fachas, gays, homofobos, ateos, cristianos, musulmanes, libertarios, covidianos, anticovidianos, indepes, panchos, españolistas.....todos cortados por un mismo patrón, el de la mediocridad y el ansia de un líder fuerte. Tontos útiles que si viviesen en ese imperio acabarían en un presidio siberiano picando piedras con los dientes. 

El hecho de que ese frente, el de la propaganda, esté siendo atacado en Internet (cosa inedita hasta ahora) demuestra que las cosas están cambiando. No, ese modelo de gobierno no es ejemplar, no, una cleptocracia corrupta hasta el tuétano no es lo que necesitamos, no, ese país no es modelo de referencia en ningún aspecto ni ejemplo de nada, no, ninguna potencia militarista nos va a salvar de nada, no, eso de la desnazificación y desmilitarización no son razones para invadir a nadie, son cuentos chinos que nadie en su sano juicio se cree, no, ese hombre no sólo no es infalible si no que además es un gobernante mediocre y peligroso,etc etc. 

Vaticino además que las fotos que los lideres mundiales se hicieron con ese hombrecillo van a envejecer fatal, como aquellas con Gaddafi y Hugo Chávez. Estamos viendo como en el futuro el estatus del khan será el de un apestado, un carnicero peligroso del cual es mejor distanciarse para que corra el aire. Entonces veremos mejor hasta qué punto son ridículos los memes de cabalgar osos o lanzar rayos por los ojos.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Todavia queda bastante gas y petroleo en el mar del norte y Alemania tenia bastante en renovables
> 
> Yo creo que si que estan buscando alternativas, pero conociendo a los alemanes, no van a decir nada hasta que lo tengan todo planificado, eso si, cuando esten listos, no habra vuelta atras
> 
> Lo que le estamos pidiendo es que cambie su politica energetica y proveedores de los ultimos 50 años, eso no es facil



Podrían perfectamente reabrir las nucleares.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre en pleno siglo XX se vivia sin gas ni petroleo. En la PGM apenas se usó petróleo o derivados. Submarinos quizas fuera lo más importante. El tanque britanico, fue poco relevante. Los taxis franceses quizas fueron más que el tanque




Vale, pero ahora estamos en 2022.

Yo soy consciente de que va a haber decrecimiento por cojones, y no por la crisis de Ucrania, no, si por por el Peak Oil que ya hemos pasado, el del gas que está próximo y el de uranio también.

Pero a ver quién es el guapo que le dice al populacho que toca decrecer, dejar el coche en el chatarrero, calentarse con mantas y no viajar... a ver si sale reelegido...

Los rusos van a aprovechar ese handicap, ellos tienen recursos, y en los próximos años van a quitar y poner gobiernos en Europa. Estoy convencidísimo. (Bueno, lo de Alemania es un principio).

Quien tiene la energía manda, y más cuando empieza a escasear.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vale gilipollas de mierda.
> 
> Responde.
> 
> ...



Así me gusta. Ahora es cuestión de inflación no de tiritar de frío mientras imaginamos a los rusos nadando en kilovatios. 
Nadie nos regala nada a los europeos. Compramos, pero también vendemos. Las negras también juegan la partida.

En cuanto a los americanos, muchos gramos de petróleo que los rusos le venden en rublos devaluados quizás acabe produciendo javelins, manpads o esas piezas de Boeing y Airbus que no les sale los cojones venderles luego a los rusos pero sí al resto del mundo. 

Cuantos más recursos de la propia Madre Rusia se empleen en destruir sus garras, mejor.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Así me gusta. Ahora es cuestión de inflación no de tiritar de frío mientras imaginamos a los rusos nadando en kilovatios.
> Nadie nos regala nada a los europeos. Compramos, pero también vendemos. Las negras también juegan la partida.
> 
> En cuanto a los americanos, muchos gramos de petróleo que los rusos le venden en rublos devaluados quizás acabe produciendo javelins, manpads o esas piezas de Boeing y Airbus que no les sale los cojones venderles luego a los rusos pero sí al resto del mundo.
> ...




Y lo que vendemos se tiene que fabricar con la energía que compramos a los Rusos, pedazo de subnormal!!!

¿O vas a poner las fundiciones y fábricas a trabajar con molinillos de viento y placas solares?

Me sabe mal insultarte, perdona, pero es que no me dejas otra.

2+2 son 4.

No hay más.

Ellos tienen la energía y los recursos, y nosotros humo y especulación.

Estamos jodidos.


Y todo lo que se fabrica aquí, se puede comprar en China perfectamente. Ya no somos el ombligo del mundo.


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vale, pero ahora estamos en 2022.
> 
> Yo soy consciente de que va a haber decrecimiento por cojones, y no por la crisis de Ucrania, no, si por por el Peak Oil que ya hemos pasado, el del gas que está próximo y el de uranio también.
> 
> ...



estas equivocado, en 10 años el gas y el petróleo lo utilizaran los paises menos desarrollados. Pero vamos que si vives lo suficiente lo vas a ir viendo año a año.

Rusia está acabada, lo iba a estar igualmente pero ahora lo ha acelerado.


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, he puesto lo de las explosiones y el incendio de Briansk en el hilo general de la guerra y ni un mal zanx en casi 45 minutos. Ya veo que allí no hay ningún follaOtan CM de guardia.
> 
> _Edito. Ningún zanx en 6 horas. No está el horno para bollos A partir de esa noticia ya casi nadie ha posteado. 4 paginas solo en 6 horas. Se ha convertido en el hilo de los abducidos por Putin. _
> 
> ...



ha sido con misiles, no con helicópteros

y como sea así, y los ucranianos tengan más misiles, la cosa se va a poner peluda en territorio ruso, por cada bombardeo ruso, contra-bombardeo ucro... veremos


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y lo que vendemos se tiene que fabricar con la energía que compramos a los Rusos, pedazo de subnormal!!!
> 
> ¿O vas a poner las fundiciones y fábricas a trabajar con molinillos de viento y placas solares?
> 
> ...



El problema de la energía es el uso estúpido e irracional que se hace de ella. Por ejemplo el de las botellas de cristal de cerveza, que se utilizan una vez y se tienen que reciclar y volver a fundir utilizando gas. No es más simple reutilizar los envases.

Creo que en españa hay como 18.000 MW instalados, que se podrían aumentar en algunas zonas construyendo presas dentro de las presas. Con esto puedes aumentar la potencia de las cadenas de pantanos. De esa forma pasas la energía de los molinillos y placas a una batería hidráulica.

Hay también un potencial en la biomasa de 10.000 a 15.000 MW constantes, ahora mismo son unos 600 MW. Que es energía calorífica que puedes usar para calefacción o electricidad. Con pequeños cambios no necesitas importar energía eres completamente autosuficiente. La biomasa la puedes quemar en centrales térmicas, con pocos cambios.


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Podrían perfectamente reabrir las nucleares.



no parece tan fácil. Que algun experto opine.

Antes abren centrales de carbón antiguas que contaminan más. porque siguen utilizando gas para generar electricidad pudiendo usar todo carbón como respaldo.

No parece que lo tengan demasiado crudo si siguen utilizando gas para generar electricidad a no ser que no puedan darle más capacidad al carbón. Pero tienen teoricamente 40 GW


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Estupendo análisis, muy acertado. Algunos pensarán que diseccionar a Putin y su manera de gobernar es un off-topic que no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo. En mi opinión esto no es así. El frente de batalla más exitoso de Rusia desde hace años es el de la propaganda y la desinformación, y no es para menos, el aparato propagandístico de estos tíos está heredado de la unión soviética, es lo que mejor se les da y donde mejores resultados han obtenido. Así no es difícil ver que la ideología de la horda es un extraño batiburrillo atrapalotodo diseñado para que cualquier incauto con poca sesera pueda sentirse cómodo. Podemos verlo en este foro; entre los que apoyan a Pouting tenemos a rojos, fachas, gays, homofobos, ateos, cristianos, musulmanes, libertarios, covidianos, anticovidianos, indepes, panchos, españolistas.....todos cortados por un mismo patrón, el de la mediocridad y el ansia de un líder fuerte. Tontos útiles que si viviesen en ese imperio acabarían en un presidio siberiano picando piedras con los dientes.
> 
> El hecho de que ese frente, el de la propaganda, esté siendo atacado en Internet (cosa inedita hasta ahora) demuestra que las cosas están cambiando. No, ese modelo de gobierno no es ejemplar, no, una cleptocracia corrupta hasta el tuétano no es lo que necesitamos, no, ese país no es modelo de referencia en ningún aspecto ni ejemplo de nada, no, ninguna potencia militarista nos va a salvar de nada, no, eso de la desnazificación y desmilitarización no son razones para invadir a nadie, son cuentos chinos que nadie en su sano juicio se cree, no, ese hombre no sólo no es infalible si no que además es un gobernante mediocre y peligroso,etc etc.
> 
> Vaticino además que las fotos que los lideres mundiales se hicieron con ese hombrecillo van a envejecer fatal, como aquellas con Gaddafi y Hugo Chávez. Estamos viendo como en el futuro el estatus del khan será el de un apestado, un carnicero peligroso del cual es mejor distanciarse para que corra el aire. Entonces veremos mejor hasta qué punto son ridículos los memes de cabalgar osos o lanzar rayos por los ojos.



Segun el reportaje aquel que pusieron en este hilo hace unos años, Putin estaba bastante descabalgado en la lucha por el poder en el kremlin porque era un judador de segunda fila, pero en esto que le montaron una campaña de desprestigio brutal a los rivales en la television (se hablaba de programas desde el hospital cuando a uno lo operaron) y de repente, su partido se puso en cabeza

Eso es lo que conoce, lo que le gusta, lo que le ha dado excelentes resultados en el pasado, propaganda y amenazas

En el caso de las elecciones Usanas estuvo muy claro, como lo estuvo en el brexit y en las elecciones britanicas, de hecho el home office hizo un informe sobre la interferencia rusa en el proceso electorial britanico y los mandaron parar porque aquello destapaba la caja de pandora, aun asi, el informe capado esta cerrado bajo siete llaves. El Dominic Cummings estuvo destinado en moscu durante varios años y no dice a que se dedico, pero volvio con ideas muy claras de como manipular sentimientos de ciertos sectores de la poblacion, sobre todo los de mayor edad y residentes en zonas poco urbanizadas, en eso Cambridge Analitica fue un exito total de como hacer campaña para el brexit

Lo bueno de esta guerra, quizas lo unico, es que quizas empecemos a controlar estas cositas


----------



## Ricardiano (25 Abr 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> La opinadora Talegón se ha metido en todos los fregados imaginables para que le hagan casito, y como medio de subsistencia, entre dar clases de piano y escribir panfletos en periódicos que leen cuatro gatos. De no ser así ya habría caído en la irrelevancia.
> 
> Hizo un ridículo espectacular defendiendo el separatismo y metiéndose en listas europeas de Junts junto con el calvo ex-etarra secuestrador Boyé. Es una contestataria de palo disfrazada de progresía que lo que más le motiva es que le entregan un cheque con muchos ceros y le pongan una cámara delante. Con la invasión rusa ha visto claro el filón. Su actual jefa, Margarita Simonyan, directora de RT, tiene que estar contenta. Nunca habrá visto tanta docilidad y falta de escrúpulos. Se la pueden llevar a Moscú.



Yo pediría un respeto. Bea es patrimonio nacional, tiene un talento descomunal, no en vano es de las pocas personas que es capaz de hacer pasar vergüenza ajena a alguien como Rufian. Eso solo lo consigue alguien muy top. ¡El rato que le hizo pasar en aquella charla! donde se descolgó hablando de que los catalanes eran superiores intelectual y culturalmente porque no veían el salvame, veían TV3 y claro eso marcaba la diferencia.

Bea es especial. Alguien que lo expulsan del PSOE porque es corta, debe ser un hito. Intentó opar al 15M y la corrieron a gorrazos. Así que se paso a las redes sociales, donde no desaprovechaba ni un solo charco para demostrar que siempre se puede llegar más alto, que siempre hay alguien en la frontera explorando los nuevos límites. Como cuando se creyó el chorri "doumental" aquel del Évole sobre la transición. Ella ya lo sabía, y lo propago a los cuatro vientos. Porque ella es especial.

O como cuando se dedicó a defender la venta de leche cruda en Cataluña porque eso de pasteurizarla es como muy facha. O su defensa de la homeopatia. Enlazando a cualquier cosa random que aparezca en internet donde se vaya contra la ciencia occidental. No olvidaremos nunca su defensa de los bebelejías. Por lo visto la auténtica salud.

Pero a Bea todo esto se le quedaba pequeño, estaba cayendo en un crisis existencial preguntándose para qué había venido al mundo. Expulsada de todos los movimientos por los que pasaba.

Hasta que le llego su hora. El independentismo catalán, detecto su talento de forma inmediata, fue un enamoramiento. Si alguien iba a entender lo que pasaba aquí, esa era Bea. Bea lo tenía todo para triunfar. Una castellana que decía abiertamente que ella era retrasada, analfabeta y que era normal que los catalanes se quisieran largar. Ella era la demostración del retraso que se sufría más allá del ebro.

A Bea la paseaban por los platós de Tv3, de RACC1 y donde hiciese falta. Ella nunca decepcionó.

Así que es normal que ahora sea Pro-Putin.

Bea es un detector. Cualquier cosa que defienda es un llamada de atención. Ese es su talento.

Bea Talentosa habría que llamarla.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

Ya que mencionais a Talegón, su contenido es compartido por GisbeRT


----------



## At4008 (25 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> A Bea la paseaban por los platós de Tv3, de RACC1 y donde hiciese falta. Ella nunca depecionó.



Las TV siempre llevan a quienes dan espectáculo, sean Talegón o Belén Esteban.


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo pediría un respeto. Bea es patrimonio nacional, tiene un talento descomunal, no en vano es de las pocas personas que es capaz de hacer pasar vergüenza ajena a alguien como Rufian. Eso solo lo consigue alguien muy top. ¡El rato que le hizo pasar en aquella charla! donde se descolgó hablando de que los catalanes eran superiores intelectual y culturalmente porque no veían el salvame, veían TV3 y claro eso marcaba la diferencia.
> 
> Bea es especial. Alguien que lo expulsan del PSOE porque es corta, debe ser un hito. Intentó opar al 15M y la corrieron a gorrazos. Así que se paso a las redes sociales, donde no desaprovechaba ni un solo charco para demostrar que siempre se puede llegar más alto, que siempre hay alguien en la frontera explorando los nuevos límites. Como cuando se creyó el chorri "doumental" aquel del Évole sobre la transición. Ella ya lo sabía, y lo propago a los cuatro vientos. Porque ella es especial.
> 
> ...



El caso de la Talegon es la otra cara de la moneda del exito del Putin, a eso me referia cuando comente lo de que para triunfar hay que tener suerte

La Talegon era carne de primera del PSOE, hija de funcis del partido, entrenada en las juventudes y la "casa del pueblo", haciendo sus pinitos en politica local, preparandose, subiendo... hasta que da la campanada en con aquel discurso "revolucionario" contra el "lujo de los dirigentes" en el congreso de la internacional socialista del 2013 en Cascais. Discurso "rompedor" que fue evidentemente consensuado por la direccion del partido, tanto asi que hasta el Zapatero la felicito nada mas bajarse de la tribuna

Aquello deberia haber sido su lanzadera en el partido, el comienzo de una carrera que la llevase a lo mas alto, quien sabe, incluso al congreso de los diputados o el gobierno... pero por el motivo que sea no pudo ser, aquello no cuajo y se vino abajo el proyecto vital. Esto es como el que esta ligando en la discoteca y parece que va a mojar y en el ultimo minuto la chica dice que no y se va todo el curro al carajo, o las negociaciones para vender algo que parece que van a firmar pero dicen que mejor se lo piensan un par de dias... adios muy buenas

Lo que le queda ahora a la Talegon es intentar engancharse a lo que sea


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Me estan entrando ganas de traicionar a nuestro camarada xuski...



Joder si parece la introducción de un vídeo de Bruno y María.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No tenéis ni puta idea.

Claramente es un meteorito


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Al parecer también habrían volado una vía de tren en las inmediaciones. Por ella se transportaba material militar a Ucrania. Si esto es cierto los objetivos han sido tres:



Vaya, parece que alguien se ha acordado de Publio Cornelio Escipion y de donde hay que llevar la guerra si tienes al enemigo en casa. Y de esto hace 2200 años...


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Apesta a FALSE FLAG del FSB

Por la noche en San Petersburgo, un desconocido intentó volar una casa. Escriben que la onda expansiva fue tan fuerte que las ventanas de las personas volaron. 




*Rusia ha amenazado* este lunes que el número y el alcance de los ataques con misiles contra *objetivos en Kiev* aumentarán en respuesta a cualquier *acto "terrorista o de sabotaje" *por parte de Ucrania en suelo ruso, tras bombardear anoche con cohetes Kalibr las afueras de la capital. 









Guerra Ucrania Rusia | El Kremlin centra su ofensiva en la infraestructura ferroviaria del país


Zelenski anunció el sábado la visita de Blinken y Austin, pero no dio más detalles al respecto. Ha vuelto a fracasar el intento de establecer un corredor humanitario en Mariúpol




www.elconfidencial.com




.


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Apesta a FALSE FLAG del FSB
> 
> Por la noche en San Petersburgo, un desconocido intentó volar una casa. Escriben que la onda expansiva fue tan fuerte que las ventanas de las personas volaron.
> 
> ...



A ver, no son actos terroristas, son operaciones especiales para llevar la paz a Rusia.
La mismisima paz que los rusos han llevado a Ucrania.


----------



## tucco (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, suena a FSB false flag... dispositivo no identificado
> 
> La agencia estatal de noticias TASS informa que se produjo una explosión de un dispositivo no identificado en las escaleras de un edificio residencial de nueve pisos en #SaintPetersburg . 66 personas fueron evacuadas, no se reportaron heridos.



Tienen experiencia. Para justificar la segunda guerra de Chechenia emprendieron una brutal cadena de explosiones en edificios residenciales, con montones de muertos. Los vecinos ya hacían patrullas, y una noche capturaron a unos sospechosos que iban a poner unas bolsas con explosivos. Resultaron ser del FSB, pero alegaron ante la Policía que era un simulacro. A Anna Politskovskaya la asesinaron por investigar la implicación de Putin en esas masacres.









Explosiones en edificios rusos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

No paran ni un misil con sus S400 y los tanques aguantan menos que un petazeta. No me gustaría trabajar en el departamento de reclamaciones/devoluciones de una empresa militar rusa que se dedique a la exportación. Ser comercial debe ser bonito tambien.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Apesta a FALSE FLAG del FSB
> 
> Por la noche en San Petersburgo, un desconocido intentó volar una casa. Escriben que la onda expansiva fue tan fuerte que las ventanas de las personas volaron.
> 
> ...




Y como no soy un Pro-Putin ni nada de eso, y soy objetivo, le doy un thank, por que es así, en la guerra todo vale.

Ahora hay excusa para apretar y ganarse más el favor y hacer más piña con la sociedad rusa. (Nos atacan, hay que defenderse)


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y lo que vendemos se tiene que fabricar con la energía que compramos a los Rusos, pedazo de subnormal!!!
> 
> ¿O vas a poner las fundiciones y fábricas a trabajar con molinillos de viento y placas solares?



Eres un sectario. Existe una cosa llamada mercado y otra cosa que se llama demanda elástica. Si la carne se dispara, compro pollo y si la algarroba se vende peor en Argelia, ellos plantarán girasol que todo el mundo ahora lo quiere. Eres como esos jugadores novatos de ajedrez que no llegan ni a una profundidad de tres jugadas adelante.

Es como si te digo que tienes que comprar en el mercado de al lado de tu casa (Rusia) al precio que te digan (porque si no, no comes). 

Retrasado, te vas al Carrefour y que se mueran de hambre el carnicero y el frutero, por macarrillas. "Ej ke tieneh ke desplasarteh en coshe" pero ¿Y el gustazo de descargar producto ajeno delante de las narices del que se va a arruinar? Eso es lo que va a pasar. 



(Precios europeos, divide por 85 para €). 350 el kilo de tomate, 120 zumo de naranja 1L, latas de 25cl a 57, nectarinas 259 medio kilo, aguacate 130/pz, uva 240/kg, cerdo 297, pollo asado 240/kg, Fairy 270, pasta medio kilo 140, harinas a 70/kg, aceites de oliva 500 para arriba, ketchup 120/500gr, Doritos 98, 159 100gr chocolate, 94 lt leche, 309 huevos (30 uds), etc.. 

No hay nada más tonto que un "imprescindible" que no sabe que no lo es. La energía no es todo, vivimos en un mundo interconectado, con más proveedores de energía y con amenazas y proyectando poder militar solo se consigue el ostracismo.


----------



## jorobachov (25 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea.
> 
> Claramente es un meteorito



jon laj olaaaaajjjj, laj olajjjjjjj , ma lo disho liusivaya


----------



## UNKAS (25 Abr 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Al parecer también habrían volado una vía de tren en las inmediaciones. Por ella se transportaba material militar a Ucrania. Si esto es cierto los objetivos han sido tres:






Lo de la vía ferroviaria parece más bien un sabotaje o un autoderroición por mal mantenimiento de estructuras.

Por otro lado me sorprende la rapidez con la que los ucranianos están trabajando en limpiar las calles de chatarra y adecentarlas, com en el caso de Bucha:

antes










pocos días después:


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> estas equivocado, en 10 años el gas y el petróleo lo utilizaran los paises menos desarrollados. Pero vamos que si vives lo suficiente lo vas a ir viendo año a año.
> 
> Rusia está acabada, lo iba a estar igualmente pero ahora lo ha acelerado.




Rusia está acabada, los cojones, mira las reservas que tiene, y no sólo en gas, si no de materias primas en general.

Nosotros si que estamos acabados, que dependemos de Argelia (amigos de Rusia, que están haciendo maniobras militares juntitos al lado de Marruecos), y que con lo que se sacamos del delta del Ebro, no llegamos ni para rellenar mecheros.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Lo de la vía ferroviaria parece más bien un sabotaje o un autoderroición por mal mantenimiento de estructuras.
> 
> Por otro lado me sorprende la rapidez con la que los ucranianos están trabajando en limpiar las calles de chatarra y adecentarlas, com en el caso de Bucha:
> 
> ...



A pesar de las numerosas derroiciones de la carretera, los edificios parecen intactos, así que igual pueden repoblarlo rápido


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y como no soy un Pro-Putin ni nada de eso, y soy objetivo, le doy un thank, por que es así, en la guerra todo vale.
> 
> Ahora hay excusa para apretar y ganarse más el favor y hacer más piña con la sociedad rusa. (Nos atacan, hay que defenderse)



Pero a ti que huevos te pasa esta mañana? Acaso se te ha atragantado una polla rusa en la garganta? Lo digo por que no dices más que tonteridas.


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Rusia está acabada, los cojones, mira las reservas que tiene, y no sólo en gas, si no de materias primas en general.
> 
> Nosotros si que estamos acabados, que dependemos de Argelia (amigos de Rusia, que están haciendo maniobras militares juntitos al lado de Marruecos), y que con lo que se sacamos del delta del Ebro, no llegamos ni para rellenar mecheros.



lo dices en serio?

energéticamente, solo usamos gas para menos del 10% de la energía que producimos

y argelia no es nuestro único proveedor, pero aunque lo fuera, sería poca cosa que nos dejase de vender

estás un poco confundido y lo que es peor, nos tratas de confundir y de idiotas, y no, majete, ve con cuidado con esto


----------



## elena francis (25 Abr 2022)

Se trata de las _*"identidades simbólicas", agrupaciones de individuos que no se conocen , pero que se reconocen como pertenecientes a las misma familia aunque no compartan sus genes, porque sí comparten sus creencias y la manera de expresarlas.*_ Las palabras anteriores están sacadas del libro VIDA, LA GRAN AVENTURA de Juan Luis Arsuaga. Estas identidades simbólicas abarcarían desde el sentimiento de ser de un equipo de fútbol, o de una religión determinada, o de votar a cierto partido político. En el hilo que estamos las identidades simbólicas serían principalmente dos, follaotans o follaputins, o lo que es lo mismo, otánicos o putinianos.

Dejo un vídeo interesante para perdáis un rato viéndolo. Aunque recomiendo leer el libro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> lo dices en serio?
> 
> energéticamente, solo usamos gas para menos del 10% de la energía que producimos
> 
> ...





el arquitecto dijo:


> lo dices en serio?
> 
> energéticamente, solo usamos gas para menos del 10% de la energía que producimos
> 
> ...



¿Me estás amenazando hijo de puta?

Anda y vete a la mierda, bufón, que eres un bufón de mierda.









La dependencia de las materias primas rusas va más allá del petróleo y el gas natural: níquel, paladio, platino, trigo, maíz,... | Consenso del Mercado


Intermoney | Cabe señalar en que la cierta tranquilidad de fondo que se respiraba en el mercado se debe a que Occidente está pasando de puntillas sobre la




consensodelmercado.com


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Me estás amenazando hijo de puta?
> 
> Anda y vete a la mierda.



qué cojones te voy a amenazar??

te digo que vayas con cuidado con tratar de idiotas a los demás porque solo conseguirás encabronar y acabar en el ignore

es lo que quieres, no?? encabronar y acabar en el ignore


----------



## Nicors (25 Abr 2022)

Putin debería parar la guerra antes de la fiesta de mayo... un par de su 25 ucras pueden llegar a la plaza roja y boooom.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

*Rusia. Ussuriysk. Área de la base aérea*
mas sabotajes?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO

BRVTAL TRABAJO DE MI ARTILLERIA GUIADA DE IGNORES 

SHELLING THE AREA 

ME SALEN HASTA 2 Y 3 PAGINAS SIN MENSAJES O CON 1 SOLO UN POST 

ES DECIR :

*HILO DONDE TODO LO QUE VES : SON MULTINICS*

CMs


y CAGAPOST IGNORADOS

=

HILO MIERDA DE MULTINICKS HABLANDO ENTRE ELLOS


SI ESTAS LEYENDO ESTO.

QUE SEPAS QUE EL RESTO DE CUENTAS SON MULTIS DE TARAOS | CMS | Y GENTE HABLANDO CONSIMIGO MISMO CON VARIAS CUENTAS


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

Y otro......


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Rusia. Ussuriysk. Área de la base aérea*
> mas sabotajes?






joder, si han sido ucros, son ucros hipersonicos


----------



## elena francis (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Me estás amenazando hijo de puta?
> 
> Anda y vete a la mierda, bufón, que eres un bufón de mierda.
> 
> ...



Joder, que tu no eres de insulto fácil, hombre. Llevas unas páginas insultando a otros foreros por el simple hecho de opinar diferente....
Que puedes defender a Putin, o llevártelo a cenar a casa, pero no hace falta insultar.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar

*Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*

Las fuerzas de Ucrania entraron en Rusia anoche y “destruyeron” la “estación de bombeo del oleoducto de Druzhba”, que es “el único oleoducto de Rusia hacia Europa”.

Se puede ver un gran incendio en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk, que está a menos de 100 millas de la frontera con Ucrania y hay informes no confirmados de que un segundo incendio que alberga municiones ahora está en llamas.

El experto de la OTAN Thomas C. Theiner tuiteó: “Si este incendio está en la estación de bombeo del oleoducto de Druzhba… entonces el único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa está destruido.

“Significa que Alemania, Austria y Hungría no obtienen más petróleo ruso.


“Y esto también deja fuera de servicio a la principal terminal petrolera de Rusia en Ust-Luga”.

El oleoducto envía de 1,2 a 1,4 millones de barriles por día a Europa.









Ukraine destroys ‘Russia’s only oil pipeline to Europe’ leaving ‘Germany, Austria, and Hungary to get no more Russian oil’ - London Business News | Londonlovesbusiness.com


Ukraine destroys ‘Russia’s only oil pipeline to Europe’ leaving ‘Germany, Austria, and Hungary to get no more Russian oil’ ...




londonlovesbusiness.com


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y otro......



¿Esto está confirmado que es de hoy? 

Sería un ataque fallido en represalia por los depósitos volados. Sería un doble combo ukro en el día de hoy. 

No solo sus SAM no valen ni para decorar, sino que los SAM ukros sí que funcionan. Yo estaría acojonado de ser un general ruso.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar



*Otro avión ruso se estrelló/derribó en Kharkiv y los ucranianos afirmaron que era un Su-34.*
Dos pilotos rusos expulsados del avión derribado. 




*




*


----------



## katiuss (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Esto está confirmado que es de hoy?
> 
> Sería un ataque fallido en represalia por los depósitos volados. Sería un doble combo ukro en el día de hoy.
> 
> No solo sus SAM no valen ni para decorar, sino que los SAM ukros sí que funcionan. Yo estaría acojonado de ser un general ruso.



Si es de hoy menudo percal....


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

mas sabotajes


Se informa sobre un nuevo gran incendio en Briansk. Las redes sociales locales informan que la planta procesadora de carne local ahora está en llamas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

Ej que Ruzia ejtá acabá y no tiene ná, yo zoy mu lijtoh, y zoy un perdonavias mu teligente, 



Fuente la BBC, no RT, ojo




__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com






Imagínense, y ahora se quedan con Ucrania, que la suman a la FR.


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Si es de hoy menudo percal....



Parece que la cosa se esta acelerando

Ayer el secretario de estado usano visita Kiev y hoy los ucranianos montan la de dios


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Aeroflot redujo el tráfico de pasajeros un 20,4% en marzo


----------



## tucco (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



Justicia poética. Los tibios no querían dejar de comprarle petróleo al carnicero de Bucha, y ahora se ven privados de él a la fuerza. Esto sí que es una jugada maestra de los ucranianos.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y otro......



El video es aún mejor porque no se ven paracaídas que descuadren la imagen. Puro arte.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



JOJOJOJO. Que fácil le hubiera salido a los alemanes vetar el petroleo ruso y no tener que cortarlo por las buenas.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ej que Ruzia ejtá acabá y no tiene ná, yo zoy mu lijtoh, y zoy un perdonavias mu teligente,
> 
> Fuente la BBC, no RT, ojo
> 
> ...



Trigo para el ganado, bueno si pueden volver a pastar en el campo al aire libre.

Aluminio, para latas de cerveza de un solo uso que luego tiran por la calle.

La crisis consiste en usar unos recursos que no tenemos para poder tirarlos, un drama autentico. Dramas de un nuevo rico.

Una ostia a tiempo cura muchas cosas


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

No es una refinería ni un avión pero es un fuego bonito:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

El cementerio de tanques ruso parece ser mayor de lo que pensábamos y esto no lo tiene Oryx en su inventario:


----------



## UNKAS (25 Abr 2022)

Puestos a sabotear, uno de los premios gordos es el puente de Kerch, el más largo de Europa, construido por los putinianos para unir directamente Crimea con Rusia. Es un monstruo de 19 km. de carreteras y vías férreas vitales para el abastecimiento de la península y el frente sur de los orcos. Si no lo han hecho todavía es porque no tenían medios, el puente está ultraprotegido pero en cuanto que puedan meterle unos pepinos...


----------



## lowfour (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostia nunca había visto caer un avión en vertical! Vaya cosa rara. Se le acabaría el keroseno, que siempre le echaban 20€.


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



Buffff, putadón para Alemania si se confirma.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Puestos a sabotear, uno de los premios gordos es el puente de Kerch, el más largo de Europa, construido por los putinianos para unir directamente Crimea con Rusia. Es un monstruo de 19 km. de carreteras y vías férreas vitales para el abastecimiento de la península y el frente sur de los orcos. Si no lo han hecho todavía es porque no tenían medios, el puente está ultraprotegido pero en cuanto que puedan meterle unos pepinos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si sacanun sello postal de esos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos "quiere ver a Rusia debilitada", dice el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin*

El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, se reunió con el secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, y el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, en Kiev.

En declaraciones a los periodistas desde un lugar no revelado en Polonia, cerca de la frontera ucraniana, se le preguntó a Austin qué es lo que Estados Unidos considera un éxito en Ucrania.

Austin respondió:

Queremos que Ucrania siga siendo un país soberano, un país democrático capaz de proteger su territorio soberano.

Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania.

Ya ha perdido mucha capacidad militar. Queremos que no tenga la capacidad de reproducir rápidamente esa capacidad".

Austin dijo que creía que Ucrania podía ganar la guerra si contaba con el "equipo adecuado" y el "apoyo adecuado".

En cuanto a su capacidad para ganar, el primer paso para ganar es creer que se puede ganar. Y así, ellos creen que podemos ganar.

Nosotros creemos que nosotros -ellos- podemos ganar, si tienen el equipo adecuado, el apoyo adecuado, y vamos a hacer todo lo que podamos y a seguir haciendo todo lo que podamos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



Asi comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Uk y EEUU asfixiando a Alemania y Japón. Japón, por ejemplo, entró porque EEUU le cortó el acceso al crudo. 

En esta ocasión EEUU está condicionando la actuación de varios países cuyos intereses directos no son los mismos que los yankis. Contra más dure el conflicto, mayor serán las discrepancias entre los "aliados " y mayores las asociaciones entre los del "eje".


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

El fuego en el depósito de petróleo en #Bryansk sigue ardiendo


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



Rápido, hay que organizar ayuda humanitaria para Alemania, su industria colapsará después de comer y los que sobrevivan a las heladas de esta noche morirán mañana de inhaninción.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Mas false flag del FSB

Putin habló sobre la prevención de un ataque contra "un conocido periodista de la televisión rusa". Pero no dio un nombre.


El FSB ha revelado el nombre del periodista que se evitó que fuera agredido. Resultó ser Vladimir Soloviov.


El FSB de Rusia afirma que frustró un intento de asesinato organizado por Ucrania en el programa de televisión estatal Vladimir Solovyov.



*FSB anunció el arresto de neonazis que estaban preparando el asesinato de Vladimir Solovyov*
Según el servicio, los detenidos dan confesiones
MOSCÚ, 25 de abril. /TASS/. El FSB de Rusia ha detenido a un grupo de neonazis que preparaban, por orden del SBU, el asesinato del periodista Vladimir Solovyov. Esto fue informado a TASS el lunes en el Centro de Relaciones Públicas del FSB de Rusia. 


"El Servicio Federal de Seguridad, junto con el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa, detuvo a un grupo de miembros de la organización terrorista neonazi Nacional Socialismo/Poder Blanco, prohibida en Rusia (Nacional Socialismo/Poder Blanco, Poder") - Ciudadanos rusos que estaban planeando, siguiendo las instrucciones del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, el asesinato de una figura pública, el conocido periodista Vladimir Solovyov", dijo el FSB. Dan confesiones.

"Los miembros del grupo criminal dan confesiones sobre la preparación del asesinato de V. Solovyov, después de lo cual planearon esconderse en el extranjero", dijo el FSB.

Durante los allanamientos en los domicilios de los detenidos se encontró un artefacto explosivo improvisado, ocho artefactos incendiarios improvisados similares a cócteles Molotov, seis pistolas PM, un rifle de caza recortado, una granada RGD-5, más de mil cartuchos de varios calibres, estupefacientes Se incautaron drogas, pasaportes ucranianos falsos con fotografías de los miembros del grupo, literatura nacionalista y parafernalia. "Como parte del caso penal iniciado por el Departamento de Investigación Principal del Comité de Investigación de Rusia, continúa la recopilación de pruebas de las actividades delictivas de los detenidos", agregó el FSB.



https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/14465855?utm_source=novayagazeta.eu&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=novayagazeta.eu&utm_referrer=novayagazeta.eu


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Podemos ataca la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid: "No es asumible tanto presupuesto"


Los morados se lanzan contra la cita de la Alianza que abordará la posible adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Tusade (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## elena francis (25 Abr 2022)

El tema tiene su enjundia y la base de la discusión es la explicación del origen de la conducta altruista, la cooperación, el mutualismo, la solidaridad y estas cosas. Hay diferentes posturas al respecto y es un tema de rabiosa actualidad. En palabras de Arsuaga, _*"este es uno de los más apasionantes debates, si no el que más, de la biología evolutiva actual. Está en juego ni más ni menos, entender qué fuerzas han producido la cooperación humana, y también la exclusión entre grupos, la intolerancia. Lo mejor y peor de nosotros mismos".*_

Casi ná!!!....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder, que tu no eres de insulto fácil, hombre. Llevas unas páginas insultando a otros foreros por el simple hecho de opinar diferente....
> Que puedes defender a Putin, o llevártelo a cenar a casa, pero no hace falta insultar.



Le habeis llamado "maricón" al primer contrargumento que ha incluido, del mismo modo que me amenazasteis a mi al segundo que expuse.

Encajais muy mal los golpes, del mismo modo que Rusia encaja que pretendais llevar la OTAN hasta sus propias fronteras, algo tan peligroso como innecesario, al menos, para muchos de los países involucrados de forma impuesta por EEUU.

Solo cuatro paletos podéis defender una situación como la actual, por ello recurrís al insulto y las amenazas, cuando la propaganda USA no os ofrece cobertura para vuestra retrógrada posición.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Podemos ataca la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid: "No es asumible tanto presupuesto"
> 
> 
> Los morados se lanzan contra la cita de la Alianza que abordará la posible adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia
> ...



Que duda cabe que habrá jaleo. Hay que defender los intereses de sus aliados rusos.


----------



## elena francis (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Le habeis llamado "maricón" al primer contrargumento que ha incluido, del mismo modo que me habeis amenazasteis a mi al segundo que expuse.
> 
> Encajais muy mal los golpes, del mismo modo que Rusia encaja que pretendais llevar la OTAN hasta sus propias fronteras, algo tan peligroso como innecesario, al menos, para muchos de los países involucrados de forma impuesta por EEUU.
> 
> Solo cuatro paletos podéis defender una situación como la actual, por ello recurrís al insulto y las amenazas, cuando la propaganda USA no os ofrece cobertura para vuestra retrógrada posición.



A mi no me incluyas. De todas formas creo que el insulto no se ha producido, y me temo que a @Penitenciagite!! le importa un comino y no le afecta que traten de echarle en cara su condición sexual. Nunca se ha escondido y no creo que ahora tenga que sentirse incómodo por ello.

Dicho lo anterior también sabes que se puede opinar desde el punto de vista que prefieras y defender tu posición, pero también hay que hacer auto crítica y tener claro que no se puede tratar de subnormales a los que opinamos diferente, y que Putin es un miserable y un hijo de puta por haber iniciado esta guerra.

No te parezca mal, pero no voy a continuar la discusión sobre "quién empezó primero", me parece perder el tiempo. Todos somos adultos y creo que nos merecemos un respeto en lo personal, y el combate lo establecemos en el plano intelectual y dialéctico, y en ese combate las ideas no hay que respetarlas, hay que combatirlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (25 Abr 2022)

Me nutre muchísimo que Alemania y Hungría se queden sin el petróleo ruso... Justicia poética y tal ...


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Asi comenzó la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Uk y EEUU asfixiando a Alemania y Japón. Japón, por ejemplo, entró porque EEUU le cortó el acceso al crudo.
> 
> En esta ocasión EEUU está condicionando la actuación de varios países cuyos intereses directos no son los mismos que los yankis. *Contra más* dure el conflicto, mayor serán las discrepancias entre los "aliados " y mayores las asociaciones entre los del "eje".



Se dice "contri de más", Cervantes, que estás hecho un Cervantes.

USA dejó de vender su crudo a Japón como respuesta a la invasión de Indochina y a que Japón estaba imponiendo un embargo de TODOS los bienes a China, incluidos exports de USA.

Como tú comprenderás no le vas a vender petróleo a unos genocidas para que sigan con su marina machacando a medio planeta. Subnormal.


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Abr 2022)

Una semana para el primer pepino ukra sobre Moscú


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Una semana para el primer pepino ukra sobre Moscú



el 9 de mayo es en 15 dias....


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El fuego en el depósito de petróleo en #Bryansk sigue ardiendo



Es mala suerte que este depósito de gasofa esté tan lejos del mar. Así no van a poder apagar el fuego los rusos con su conocida táctica de hundir aquello que arda en el Mar Negro


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036894
> 
> 
> joder, si han sido ucros, son ucros hipersonicos



Igual los chinos tambien se han puesto a probar cosas. Total.


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

La mascletá de Bryansk, a 150 km de la frontera ukra parece un aviso de que el 9 de mayo hay disposición para que el bando ucraniano ofrezca fuegos artificiales si lo cree conveniente dentro del territorio mongol. 



Estoy polla en mano deseando que llegue el puñetero desfile de la plaza rogelia para verle el careto a los invitados del palco. Las caras Juan, grabales las caras, las caras.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Rusia está acabada, los cojones, mira las reservas que tiene, y no sólo en gas, si no de materias primas en general.
> 
> Nosotros si que estamos acabados, que dependemos de Argelia (amigos de Rusia, que están haciendo maniobras militares juntitos al lado de Marruecos), y que con lo que se sacamos del delta del Ebro, no llegamos ni para rellenar mecheros.



si esto fuera asi no habria diaspora de tantos venezolanos por el mundo!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

Buena captura, un BTR-D con 3 cajas de 9M113 Kornet en la parte superior y 1 misil Kornet adicional en el interior. Quizá haya alguno adicional por el interior:




Y este parece ser el primer BMD-4M2 Sinitsa destruido en la guerra. Un hacha Xudosi llegando a identificar el modelo hasta tal punto:







paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Ucrania destruye el 'único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa' dejando a 'Alemania, Austria y Hungría sin obtener más petróleo ruso'*
> 
> ...



Aliyev se frota las manos


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Abr 2022)

*Boomm!!!. BREAKING Ucrania 'puede ganar' la guerra 'si tienen el equipo adecuado': jefe del Pentágono*


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Trigo para el ganado, bueno si pueden volver a pastar en el campo al aire libre.
> 
> Aluminio, para latas de cerveza de un solo uso que luego tiran por la calle.
> 
> ...



Ese es el tema. Mucho de lo que usamos lo hacemos porque es lo óptimo en el proceso industrial. Si desaparece el aluminio por caro, tenemos vidrio y si ese vidrio es energéticamente caro de hacer volvemos al envase retornable o nos pasamos a minibrick. 

No es el dramón de no vender y que la insdustria extractiva y de chapas se vaya al carajo con todos sus curritos detrás y además dejando un vacío de consumo energético que hará que Rusia, aunque nade en ellos, no pueda convertirlos en productos de otros paises que rllenen sus estanterías.

El problema del grano es que alimenta también a humanos y el equilibrio es más difícil de conseguir si falta un gran proveedor como UKR pero la tierra de labor está en todas partes, es un palo menor.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Me nutre muchísimo que Alemania y Hungría se queden sin el petróleo ruso... Justicia poética y tal ...



Austria también, tiene una larga historia de proximidad con los orcos tras la guerra, por eso es conocida como el portaaviones de tierra ruso


----------



## gargamelix (25 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Estados Unidos "quiere ver a Rusia debilitada", dice el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin*
> 
> El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, se reunió con el secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, y el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, en Kiev.
> 
> ...



Este es el que preside la reunión en Ramstein mañana. Se le ve motivado.

A ver si nos enteramos de algo además de la nota de prensa habitual. Supongo que intentará hacer grupos de trabajo para el suministro continuo de munición, insumos militares, logística, etc., no sólo hablarán de armamento concreto.

-------

Por otra parte se publicó este finde una entrevista de Gerhard Schröder al New York Times donde sigue defendiendo la energía rusa, no piensa dimitir de sus cargos en las corruptas empresas estatales controladas por el dictador Putin y no se arrepiente de sus tejemanejes del pasado para dejar una Alemania energéticamente cautiva en manos de un solo proveedor. También pasa de puntillas sobre los muertos de Bucha sin problema ninguno y dice que hay que investigar antes y que en cualquier caso, aunque hubiera sido Rusia, Putin no estaría al tanto de esas minucias. Dice más cosas pero da mucho asco, en el NYT tenéis la entrevista completa los interesados.

Naturalmente ha habido muchas críticas y hoy he visto una bastante fuerte que ha venido de la presidenta del SPD *Saskia Esken*, quien pide a los alemanes que dejen de considerarlo ex-canciller y hombre de Estado porque defiende claramente otros intereses, considera un error muy serio sus palabras sobre Bucha y pide a su partido la expulsión de Schröder. Como veis hasta en el mismo SPD hay una corriente que no es putiniana.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos siguen avanzando en el aerea de jerson y se encuentran a 5 kilómetros de la ciudad. Las fuerzas rusas están colapsando en la zona. . Los rusos tendrán que retirarse de la ciudad si no quiere ser masacrados con la artillería y drones suministrados por la nato


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Boomm!!!. BREAKING Ucrania 'puede ganar' la guerra 'si tienen el equipo adecuado': jefe del Pentágono*



Solo le faltó decir que el equipo ya lo ponen ellos.


----------



## moncton (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es mala suerte que este depósito de gasofa esté tan lejos del mar. Así no van a poder apagar el fuego los rusos con su conocida táctica de hundir aquello que arda en el Mar Negro



Es que era un deposito de gasolina viejo y obsoleto que en realidad no valia para nada...


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Soy yo o eso son tirabuzones hipersónicos? Era verdad entonces, Rusia tenía aviones con esta capacidad! Estamos jodidos! Nunca tuve que apoyar a la OTAN!


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que era un deposito de gasolina viejo y obsoleto que en realidad no valia para nada...



Así es, era un depósito de petróleo finta. El petróleo bueno lo van a sacar más tarde. Petróleo guiado por láser. Vais a flipar.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Posible ataque con dron a la planta bombeadora? Pero de quién era el dron? Descarto la falsa bandera por ser enormemente costoso, salvo que parte del FSB u otros servicios de inteligencia rusos quieran cargarse a la garrapata oficinista ex-KGB. Tampoco me extrañaría la acción desinterasada de alguien anónimo que esté hasta los mismísimos de estos cleptócratas.


----------



## Ricardiano (25 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Este es el que preside la reunión en Ramstein mañana. Se le ve motivado.
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos de algo además de la nota de prensa habitual. Supongo que intentará hacer grupos de trabajo para el suministro continuo de munición, insumos militares, logística, etc., no sólo hablarán de armamento concreto.
> 
> ...



Poco se está hablando del naufragio alemán. Esta crisis está demostrando que Alemania no puede liderar nada. Seguirá siendo la locomotora económica de Europa, pero para los países del este de Europa que son los que le han visto las orejas al lobo, queda claro para que no pueden contar con Alemania.

Están todos saltándose a Alemania y coordinandose con los yanquis. Que nos guste o no, son los que están liderando esto. Otra vez.

Al final, el mensaje que les llega a los Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Balticos...Más vale estar cerca de los usanos y a buenas, porque son ellos los únicos dispuestos a defendernos de verdad. Los alemanes son capaces de vender alguno de esos países a cambio de un poco más de gas.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Poco se está hablando del naufragio alemán. Esta crisis está demostrando que Alemania no puede liderar nada. Seguirá siendo la locomotora económica de Europa, pero para los países del este de Europa que son los que le han visto las orejas al lobo, queda claro para que no pueden contar con Alemania.
> 
> Están todos saltándose a Alemania y coordinandose con los yanquis. Que nos guste o no, son los que están liderando esto. Otra vez.
> 
> Al final, el mensaje que les llega a los Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Balticos...Más vale estar cerca de los usanos y a buenas, porque son ellos los únicos dispuestos a defendernos de verdad. Lo alemanes son capaces de vender alguno de esos países a cambio de un poco más de gas.



Sí, en principio parecía otra cosa pero el SPD se ha encargado de desinflar la respuesta alemana incluso con la opinión pública a favor de ayudar más a Ucrania y una mayor ruptura con Rusia. 

Hay pendientes muchas cosas en torno al SPD y sus conexiones con Rusia que irán saliendo próximamente. Veremos si el gobierno aguanta, recordemos que matemáticamente es posible pasar de esta coalición SPD-Verdes-FDP a otra CDU-Verdes-FDP. Seguramente Alemania hubiera reaccionado de otra manera sin los lastres de los chanchullos entre el SPD y Putin, hasta los verdes han sido más contundentes y claros.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

Han salido varias imágenes de restos de Bayraktar TB2 en la región de Kursk, también dicen haber derribado un UJ-22 (la foto es antigua según búsqueda inversa):


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Rusia expulsa a 40 diplomáticos alemanes — Sputnik 


Desde el comienzo de la guerra en #Ucrania , unos 400 empleados de las misiones diplomáticas de #Rusia han sido expulsados de 28 países.


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que era un deposito de gasolina viejo y obsoleto que en realidad no valia para nada...



En palabras de Truñov, lo que ha pasado es que ha habido un autoincendio preventivo hecho por las autoridades en un trastero lleno de bidones viejos, es algo que ya se preveía y no cambia el curso de la operación militar especial para nada.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Han salido varias imágenes de restos de Bayraktar TB2 en la región de Kursk, también dicen haber derribado un UJ-22 (la foto es antigua según búsqueda inversa):



Tiene pinta que han ido con drones a por los Rusos. Algunos han salido bien y otros mal.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tiene pinta que han ido con drones a por los Rusos. Algunos han salido bien y otros mal.



Fuentes ucranianas le han dicho a CalibreObscura/Bazaar (@UAWeapons) que ha sido un ataque con TB2s y que el dron ese lo han perdido cuando volvían de la misión a la base. Sería increíble que se hayan usado para eso, es una misión a más de 100km de distancia.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Poco se está hablando del naufragio alemán. Esta crisis está demostrando que Alemania no puede liderar nada. Seguirá siendo la locomotora económica de Europa, pero para los países del este de Europa que son los que le han visto las orejas al lobo, queda claro para que no pueden contar con Alemania.
> 
> Están todos saltándose a Alemania y coordinandose con los yanquis. Que nos guste o no, son los que están liderando esto. Otra vez.
> 
> Al final, el mensaje que les llega a los Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Balticos...Más vale estar cerca de los usanos y a buenas, porque son ellos los únicos dispuestos a defendernos de verdad. Los alemanes son capaces de vender alguno de esos países a cambio de un poco más de gas.



El reparto de facto de la UE siempre fue que Alemania llevaba la economía y Francia la política exterior. Ese era el eje Franco-Germano.

El tema es que Morcón hasta ahora ha estado metido en sus elecciones presidenciales. A ver si espabila un poco.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Soy yo o eso son tirabuzones hipersónicos? Era verdad entonces, Rusia tenía aviones con esta capacidad! Estamos jodidos! Nunca tuve que apoyar a la OTAN!



Es la famosa cobra Suhkoi, pero en versión cobra bolinga.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El reparto de facto de la UE siempre fue que Alemania llevaba la economía y Francia la política exterior. Ese era el eje Franco-Germano.
> 
> El tema es que Morcón hasta ahora ha estado metido en sus elecciones presidenciales. A ver si espabila un poco.



Yo también estoy esperando qué hace ahora el Morcón como tú dices. Hasta muy poco antes de las elecciones no se anunció envíos de armas pesadas por parte de Francia y en general Francia se ha mojado poco.

Si espabila Morcón, de carambola puede terminar metiendo la presión necesaria para que el SPD se sacuda los putinianos o termine reventando el gobierno aleman por divergencias internas.


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

El petardazo del oleoducto mongol es un buen momento para recordar con la sonrisa en los labios aquellos maravillosos hilos de jugadas maestras y jaque mates putinescos a cuenta del petróleo, los rublos, la economía y todo ese rollo. Al final ni en rublos, ni en dólares ni en chapas, tubería mongola en llamas y pérdidas monetarias hecatombicas para el khan. 

Y ojito que con el movska se pudo hacer un control de daños más o menos regulero, pero la pérdida del cochino oleoducto es un hostión durísimo para el gremlin, ya la pasta no sobraba pero la cosa ha ido a peor. A mí que estos imbéciles no vuelvan a contarme milongas de armas secretas supersonicas porque el ridículo de estos individuos está siendo terrible.


----------



## bladu (25 Abr 2022)

Vaya fogonazo


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Veo mas aviones derribados


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> el 9 de mayo es en 15 dias....




pero el 1 de mayo también es fiesta nacional allí y también hay desfile militar






GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

+catalizadores=

China firma un convenio con Islas Salomón para implementar una base naval.

Aumentan las tensiones entre Afganistán y Pakistán, al tiempo que el segundo se desestabiliza tras el cambio de gobierno impuesto por EEUU.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Soy yo o eso son tirabuzones hipersónicos? Era verdad entonces, Rusia tenía aviones con esta capacidad! Estamos jodidos! Nunca tuve que apoyar a la OTAN!



Eso se llama barrena plana (Flat spin). Sucede cuando el avión pierde sustentación al hacer alguna maniobra extraña. En mi opinión el piloto se ha pasado intentando evitar algún misil.


----------



## allan smithee (25 Abr 2022)

Cuidado, que la voladura de hoy en Rusia podría ser una falsa bandera de los rusos para tener la excusa de hacer sabe-dios-qué en Ucrania. Este tuit es de hace 3 días:


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Buffff, putadón para Alemania si se confirma.




jajajajajajajajajajajaja


Pero para Putinia no es putadón ¿eh?
Vaya un propagandista de palo malo eres.
Venga, a rechinar los dientes detrás de la maskirovka de las sonrisas.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (25 Abr 2022)

La opinión de Guillermo Pulido sobre el desempeño ruso:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso se llama barrena plana (Flat spin). Sucede cuando el avión pierde sustentación al hacer alguna maniobra extraña. En mi opinión el piloto se ha pasado intentando evitar algún misil.



Desde hace décadas todos los cazas occidentales llevan "topes" eléctrónicos para evitar este tipo de maniobras. Yo había dado por supuesto que había sido alcanzado y el piloto eyectado. Ahora bien, si un moderno Sujoi no dispone de ese control automático, apaga y vamonos.

PD: estoy recordando que la famosa "cobra' se conseguía desactivando precisamente el "modo seguro" Por lo que sigo perplejo


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Vaya fogonazo



Una máquina para tirar casas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Los ataques aereos rusos buscan ralentizar la logistica ucra. Un mapa con las zonas de impacto de los ultimos ataques rusos, cortesía de nuestro amigo canadiense.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso se llama barrena plana (Flat spin). Sucede cuando el avión pierde sustentación al hacer alguna maniobra extraña. En mi opinión el piloto se ha pasado intentando evitar algún misil.



No sé por qué has descartado que los mega-cazas soviéticos tengan capacidad STOLV y eso sea una demostración seguida de una finta magistral.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Ni en los sueños más humedos









Ucrania en conversaciones para obtener drones armados MQ-9 Reaper de EE. UU.: Informe


Blog de noticias militares, adquisiciones, actualidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Argentina y el mundo Avances en el desarrollo argentino.




defensayarmas.blogspot.com


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los ataques aereos rusos buscan ralentizar la logistica ucra. Un mapa con las zonas de impacto de los ultimos ataques rusos, cortesía de nuestro amigo canadiense.



Les ha costado 60.000 bajas el poder hacer una estrategia.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Un buen equipo

Suecia transferirá a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania un lote de cañones autopropulsados FH77 BW Archer






__





Archer FH77 BW L52 Self-Propelled Howitzer


Archer FH77 BW L52 is a 155mm self-propelled howitzer manufactured by BAE Systems Bofors in Karlskoga, Sweden. It is fully autonomous and can be used in traditional warfare fire support, as well as modern international peacekeeping and peace enforcement missions. The howitzer has a 40km range...




www.army-technology.com





Italia ha anunciado grandes suministros de armas a Ucrania, incluidos los obuses autopropulsados Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155 mm, los obuses autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm, los cazacarros con ruedas Centauro y los vehículos polivalentes ligeros Iveco.


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> Pero para Putinia no es putadón ¿eh?
> ...



Parece que al final es un bulo. Demasiado hardcore me parecía.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Desde hace décadas todos los cazas occidentales llevan "topes" eléctrónicos para evitar este tipo de maniobras. Yo había dado por supuesto que había sido alcanzado y el piloto eyectado. Ahora bien, si un moderno Sujoi no dispone de ese control automático, apaga y vamonos.
> 
> PD: estoy recordando que la famosa "cobra' se conseguía desactivando precisamente el "modo seguro" Por lo que sigo perplejo



Es un nuevo sistema de aterrizaje sin piloto, ya fue probado por los americanos en su día con el cornfield bomber


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Alguien comentaba que se esperaba otro barco para esta semana, movida está la cosa desde luego


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece que al final es un bulo. Demasiado hardcore me parecía.




Por mis fuentes, todavía no se sabe si ha resultado afectado. ¿Vd. ha confirmado ya que no lo ha sido?.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Y el Antonov "ucraniano" sigue a lo suyo


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Abr 2022)

Que te crees que hacen ahora jajaja


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar, pero apesta a FSB

En Tiraspol, Transnistria, explosiones cerca del edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado Recordemos que hace unos días, Rusia anunció que la segunda fase de la "operación especial" prevé una salida a la frontera de Transnistria.







se confirma


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sé por qué has descartado que los mega-cazas soviéticos tengan capacidad STOLV y eso sea una demostración seguida de una finta magistral.



Han soltado dos paracaidas vacíos y una bomba según caían haciendo finta. 

A medio metro del suelo ha encendido el posquemador y ha salido entre los chaparros, invisible, imbatible ta-tarara-rarariaroooo ta-tarara-rarariaaaaroooo ta-tatariro-riariauuuuu (que bonito el himno orco).


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> En palabras de Truñov, lo que ha pasado es que ha habido un autoincendio preventivo hecho por las autoridades en un trastero lleno de bidones viejos, es algo que ya se preveía y no cambia el curso de la operación militar especial para nada.



Han sido olas de 90 Km de altura


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Por mis fuentes, todavía no se sabe si ha resultado afectado. ¿Vd. ha confirmado ya que no lo ha sido?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada, la propaganda rusa que sigo solo dice que han atacado dos suministros de petróleo los ukros.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Abr 2022)

Los drones tengo mis dudas, los radares y la artillería ya te digo yo que no


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Al reactivar la ofensiva vuelven las perdidas de blindados y vehículos acorazados, son menores porque las lineas ya no dejan los flancos a la vista como en la primera fase


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es un nuevo sistema de aterrizaje sin piloto, ya fue probado por los americanos en su día con el cornfield bomber



Por favor, una poca de respecto para el Dr. Lippisch.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Otro BMP que cambia de dueño. Intacto. Listo para ser usado.


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada, la propaganda rusa que sigo solo dice que han atacado dos suministros de petróleo los ukros.




La propaganda ucraniana no ha confirmado que el oleoducto esté afectado. Pero pasa por esa zona de depósitos, de momento es verosímil que esté tocado. Veremos qué dicen los Fritz. Si deja de llegarles el crudo pondrán el grito en el cielo y nos enteraremos con toda seguridad.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No sé por qué has descartado que los mega-cazas soviéticos tengan capacidad STOLV y eso sea una demostración seguida de una finta magistral.



Muy cierto. No contabamos con tanta astucia.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Parece que los rusos están acojonados con Azov:


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un buen equipo
> 
> Suecia transferirá a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania un lote de cañones autopropulsados FH77 BW Archer
> 
> ...



_155 por el culo te la hinco._

Nuevo lema de la OTAN.


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Este es el que preside la reunión en Ramstein mañana. Se le ve motivado.
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos de algo además de la nota de prensa habitual. Supongo que intentará hacer grupos de trabajo para el suministro continuo de munición, insumos militares, logística, etc., no sólo hablarán de armamento concreto.
> 
> ...



Que tipejo más repugnante, hace bueno al asqueroso de ZP. Qué vergüenza y asco da esta gentuza que vende a sus compatriotas y a su propia familia si hace falta a cambio de oro o rublos. 

Deberían ser nombrados personas non gratas en toda la UE estos hijos de perra malnacidos


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Otro BMP que cambia de dueño. Intacto. Listo para ser usado.



Es raro que hayan pillado este BMO porque lleva pintadas por lo menos 8 Zs, lo que lo hace casi indestructible


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, pero apesta a FSB
> 
> En Tiraspol, Transnistria, explosiones cerca del edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado Recordemos que hace unos días, Rusia anunció que la segunda fase de la "operación especial" prevé una salida a la frontera de Transnistria.
> 
> ...



QUE SOLO SON INCENDIOS CASUALES, HOMBRE YA


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Igual los chinos tambien se han puesto a probar cosas. Total.



na, seguramente son los rusos, que son unos dimitri de cuidao


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Desde hace décadas todos los cazas occidentales llevan "topes" eléctrónicos para evitar este tipo de maniobras. Yo había dado por supuesto que había sido alcanzado y el piloto eyectado. Ahora bien, si un moderno Sujoi no dispone de ese control automático, apaga y vamonos.
> 
> PD: estoy recordando que la famosa "cobra' se conseguía desactivando precisamente el "modo seguro" Por lo que sigo perplejo



Que no te sorprenda. El Siria llevaban su-34 con un GPS de la teletienda. Seguro que los del ministerio de defensa ruso llamaron entre los 100 primeros para recibir el cuchillo de promoción.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Otro gran éxito de Putin 

*Suecia y Finlandia acuerdan presentar solicitudes a la OTAN, dicen informes*
Dos países podrían solicitar la membresía simultáneamente tan pronto como a mediados de mayo, según informes
Suecia y Finlandia acordaron presentar solicitudes de membresía simultáneas a la alianza de la OTAN liderada por Estados Unidos a mediados del próximo mes, informaron los medios nórdicos. 









Sweden and Finland agree to submit Nato applications, say reports


Two countries could apply for membership simultaneously as soon as mid-May, according to reports




www.theguardian.com


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a estar seriamente preocupado sobre el paradero de la bella Inna. De nuevo el calvo de mierda le usurpa un "vidéo" de propaganda. Varias posibilidades:

1) Ha sido purgada y enviada a algún Koljós en Siberia. No volverá.
2) Ha sido purgada y enviada al frente del Dombas protegida por la inexpugnable coraza de un T72. No volverá.
3) Está de vacaciones en un barrio de la periferia Chavista de Caracas, disfrutando de las ventajas paradisiacas de aquel país.
4) Baja por maternidad y el niño será también calvo.

Por cierto que en el "vidéo", el puto calvo explica por qué las sanciones van a destruir la economía de EEUU y la UE mientras que Rusia sale reforzada.









Más sanciones (pero no más sancionadores): cómo va la estrategia de EE.UU. ante Rusia







www.ahilesva.info


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

Se esta poniendo la cosa muy interesante

Italia ha anunciado grandes suministros de armas a Ucrania, incluidos los obuses autopropulsados Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155 mm, los obuses autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm, los cazacarros con ruedas Centauro y los vehículos polivalentes ligeros Iveco.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que no te sorprenda. El Siria llevaban su-34 con un GPS de la teletienda. Seguro que los del ministerio de defensa ruso llamaron entre los 100 primeros para recibir el cuchillo de promoción.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037330



Esa cabina no es la de un su34. Vamos es tan obvio que no lo es, que lo único que de nuestras es que no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Incidendentes armados en la capital de Transnistria. Apenas transciende información.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

Se prevé lluvia ácida en Briansk.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ese es el tema. Mucho de lo que usamos lo hacemos porque es lo óptimo en el proceso industrial. Si desaparece el aluminio por caro, tenemos vidrio y si ese vidrio es energéticamente caro de hacer volvemos al envase retornable o nos pasamos a minibrick.
> 
> No es el dramón de no vender y que la insdustria extractiva y de chapas se vaya al carajo con todos sus curritos detrás y además dejando un vacío de consumo energético que hará que Rusia, aunque nade en ellos, no pueda convertirlos en productos de otros paises que rllenen sus estanterías.
> 
> El problema del grano es que alimenta también a humanos y el equilibrio es más difícil de conseguir si falta un gran proveedor como UKR pero la tierra de labor está en todas partes, es un palo menor.



La industria gana mucho porque el producto solo tiene una dirección. A las grandes superficies lo mismo, volver a los envases reutilizares les parece una pesadilla. Pero es lo lógico, vamos yo lo había visto toda la vida, de pequeño ayudaba a mi abuelo en la tienda.

No se en que momento se cambio, supongo que al ser la energía tan barata no tenia sentido reutilizar el envase. Ahora volvemos a la realidad, veo estos envases de cocacola, con las latas de aluminio y un envase de kraft de primera calidad, todo materias primas que se irán al vertedero.

El grano, bueno para un kilogramo de cerdo necesitas seis de grano, para el bobino son 12 o 14. No conozco otras zonas pero en la mia en los ultimos 20 años se han abandonado unas 100.000 hectareas


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

LAS PURGAS DEL HÉROE ZELENSKY: SECUESTROS, TORTURAS Y ASESINATOS


Mientras dice defender la democracia, Volodymyr Zelensky ilegaliza todos los partidos de la oposición en Ucrania, ordena el arresto de sus rivales políticos y permite la desaparición tortura y asesinato de disidentes en todo el país.




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que no te sorprenda. El Siria llevaban su-34 con un GPS de la teletienda. Seguro que los del ministerio de defensa ruso llamaron entre los 100 primeros para recibir el cuchillo de promoción.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037330



Fijado al chásis con un tornillo de apriete de carpintería.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Para que los informáticos digan que su curro de moqueta y cafelito no está bien pagado:


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Esa cabina no es la de un su34. Vamos es tan obvio que no lo es, que lo único que de nuestras es que no tienes ni puta idea.



Toma, subnormal profundo:



Y aprende a escribir, analfabeto


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para que los informáticos digan que su curro de moqueta y cafelito no está bien pagado:



Ataques de infantería sobre posiciones fortificadas en terro llano y abierto. Si algún putiniano tiene a buen favor exponerme las bondades de tal maniobra le estaré agradecido.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ataques de infantería sobre posiciones fortificadas en terro llano y abierto. Si algún putiniano tiene a buen favor exponerme las bondades de tal maniobra le estaré agradecido.



Elemental. No hay raciones para tantos.

Putin sigue siendo un estratega genial y ha encontrado una forma de bajar la demanda de logística.


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ataques de infantería sobre posiciones fortificadas en terro llano y abierto. Si algún putiniano tiene a buen favor exponerme las bondades de tal maniobra le estaré agradecido.



Es la táctica rusa más famosa, la hsn convertido en un arte: mandar carne de cañón hasta que al enemigo se le acaben las balas. De hecho con los 20000 muertos y 40000 heridos ruskis seguro que Ucrania ya tendría escasez de municion. Se están librando porque les manda nuevo plomo la OTAN.

Nunca debemos subestimar la estupidez del ruso medio, que irá a morir como un perro para defender el yate de su millonario dictador. Tienen a millones de idiotas y al final a uno se le cansa el dedo de apretar el gatillo.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Toma, subnormal profundo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037375
> 
> 
> Y aprende a escribir, analfabeto



Eso es de un avión de entrenamiento (biplaza) los de combate son monoplaza. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

ABC elimina una noticia donde informaba de las violaciones de combatientes ucranianos a menores


Aunque aún puede verse la noticia en otras otras plataformas, en el diario ABC la página aparece vacía de contenido




contrainformacion.es


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso es de un avión de entrenamiento (biplaza) los de combate son monoplaza. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



El Sukhoi *Su-34* (en ruso: Сухой *Су-34*; designación OTAN: _Fullback_9), o *Su-32* para exportación, es un avanzado avión de ataque y cazabombardero biplaza, pesado y de largo alcance, de diseño bimotor, fabricado por la compañía estatal rusa Sukhoi. Su diseño se realizó partiendo del caza de superioridad aérea Su-27.









Sukhoi Su-34 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




operan un piloto y su ayudante navegador.
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/blog/su-34



https://avia-es.com/blog/su-34


----------



## Sigpac (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso es de un avión de entrenamiento (biplaza) los de combate son monoplaza. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



Editado porque ya han contestado varios lo mismo arriba...es biplaza









Sukhoi Su-34 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Nuestro usano favorito vuelve a contar por qué ve a los ucras mejor que a los rusos:


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso es de un avión de entrenamiento (biplaza) los de combate son monoplaza. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



Mira que eres subnormal


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí un CSI de la cuenta que tanto les gusta y más ponen los pro-rusos, vale la pena perder dos minutos leyéndolo para no perder luego tiempo en discusiones ,:



Se han cargado a la propagandista venezolana del Kremlin



https://twitter.com/IrinaMar10


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Editado porque ya han contestado varios lo mismo arriba...es biplaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, lo confundi con el su-27.


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El Sukhoi *Su-34* (en ruso: Сухой *Су-34*; designación OTAN: _Fullback_9), o *Su-32* para exportación, es un avanzado avión de ataque y cazabombardero biplaza, pesado y de largo alcance, de diseño bimotor, fabricado por la compañía estatal rusa Sukhoi. Su diseño se realizó partiendo del caza de superioridad aérea Su-27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sigpac dijo:


> Editado porque ya han contestado varios lo mismo arriba...es biplaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No deberíais molestaros, pero gracias. Esperpenterio es el bufón del hilo, no merece mucha atención. Con unos insultos ya está contento.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Valla, no me lo experaba

Si hay que recurrir a transporte "privado" pues se recurre (como si fuera la primera vez)


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar

Se encontró una nueva fosa común a 5 kilómetros de #Mariupol Las primeras trincheras excavadas se pueden ver en imágenes de satélite del 24 de marzo. Después del 10 de marzo, el pueblo de Stary Krym estaba bajo ocupación. La imagen satelital del 24 de abril registró nuevas trincheras: su longitud superó los 200 metros.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Valla, no me lo experaba
> 
> Si hay que recurrir a transporte "privado" pues se recurre (como si fuera la primera vez)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037403



Son mascarillas y tests de antígenos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mira que eres subnormal



Masc subnormal eres tú sin piensas que con semejantes cabinas esos aparatos necesitan los GPS de la teletienda como dices. 

Comprate un ampliador de cerebro que ahora te regalan el de la cola hasta fin de oferta.


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo confundi con el su-27.



Jojojojojojo el hejperto. Lástima que te tiene ignorado la mayoría de los que postean aquí y no vean lo colosalmente soplapollas que eres. Esperpenterio, vete a la cama anda


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ataques de infantería sobre posiciones fortificadas en terro llano y abierto. Si algún putiniano tiene a buen favor exponerme las bondades de tal maniobra le estaré agradecido.



Son bajas no contabilizadas del lado ruso, por tanto la opinion publica rusa ni se escandaliza ni se entera. Y si el burro toca la flauta .....


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Mas sabotajes?

Video supuestamente filmado cerca de Bryansk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Jojojojojojo el hejperto. Lástima que te tiene ignorado la mayoría de los que postean aquí y no vean lo colosalmente soplapollas que eres. Esperpenterio, vete a la cama anda



Tira tú con uno de estos que te de calor.









Violaciones a menores en los móviles de ultranacionalistas ucranianos


Los móviles de comandantes de la unidad de voluntarios Tornado, que han combatido contra separatistas prorrusos, contenían grabaciones de violaciones a menores de edad




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

Los periodistas chinos de Phoenix TV, un canal del Ministerio de Defensa chino, continúan trabajando en los territorios ocupados de Ucrania, incluido Donbass. Los colegas taiwaneses dicen que ahora estos agentes chinos, con el apoyo del ejército ruso, están siendo fotografiados con los kadyrovitas.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El Sukhoi *Su-34* (en ruso: Сухой *Су-34*; designación OTAN: _Fullback_9), o *Su-32* para exportación, es un avanzado avión de ataque y cazabombardero biplaza, pesado y de largo alcance, de diseño bimotor, fabricado por la compañía estatal rusa Sukhoi. Su diseño se realizó partiendo del caza de superioridad aérea Su-27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me intriga saber cuantos aviones estan dispuestos a perder hasta que tengan que detenerse, retirarse

En los tanques tengo mas claro que en el momento que lleguen a 1000 esto se ha terminado, ahora llevan 552


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Son mascarillas y tests de antígenos.



Hombre la operadora ya tiene unos antecedentes, incluyendo un accidente, llevando "mascarillas y test de antigenos" lo que pasa que se equivocaron y le metieron unos pocos de vehículos blindados para Afganistán

Por si interesa el tema, con listado de las operadoras "civiles" que no lo son









The contract airlines that quietly move U.S. troops and spies around the globe


This week's crash of a civilian cargo jet at Bagram airfield in Afghanistan highlights the fact that the U.S. military relies on a private air…




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Más problemas ferroviarios en Orcolandia

(es antiguo)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Se encontró una nueva fosa común a 5 kilómetros de #Mariupol Las primeras trincheras excavadas se pueden ver en imágenes de satélite del 24 de marzo. Después del 10 de marzo, el pueblo de Stary Krym estaba bajo ocupación. La imagen satelital del 24 de abril registró nuevas trincheras: su longitud superó los 200 metros.



Cómo va lo de Bucha?

Desde que se supo que los cuerpos tenían metralla de obuses D130 con los que cuenta tanto Rusia como Ucrania y sospechas de ajusticiados por parte de los nacionalistas ucranianios, calibres OTAN y tal, no se ha sabido nada más del tema.

Lo mismo han parado la investigación...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Me intriga saber cuantos aviones estan dispuestos a perder hasta que tengan que detenerse, retirarse
> 
> En los tanques tengo mas claro que en el momento que lleguen a 1000 esto se ha terminado, ahora llevan 552



T64+T74 Rusia puede tener en torno a 15000 de utilizar la reserva. Ahora bien, el entrenamiento de los operadores lleva unos meses, eso es cierto.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Más problemas ferroviarios en Orcolandia



Lo ponen en los comentarios como antiguo


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

El de la derecha sera cubano??


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Abr 2022)

El equipamento ruso capturado está siendo desplegado por las fuerzas ucranianas en volúmenes cada vez mayores; aquí vemos un tanque T-72AV y un T-80BVM muy moderno, ambos capturados previamente del ejército ruso.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

Centro comercial en Moscú ardiendo


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Elemental. No hay raciones para tantos.
> 
> Putin sigue siendo un estratega genial y ha encontrado una forma de bajar la demanda de logística.



Va tres pasos por delante.


----------



## paconan (25 Abr 2022)

Mas sabotajes?
Rusia: Reportan incendio en centro comercial "Silk way" cerca de Moscú


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas sabotajes?
> Rusia: Reportan incendio en centro comercial "Silk way" cerca de Moscú



Um w como cotizan los seguros antincendios ahí?


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

Es todo casual, parece mentira que no veáis que el Xanadu sale ardiendo una vez cada quince días.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

No sé hasta que punto la IA puede estar siendo decisiva, pero solo el reconocimiento y seguimiento de unidades de forma automática a partir de cualquier fotografía aérea o de satélite ya es una gran ventaja. Y luego con esos datos se simulan múltiples escenarios, solo queda que acaben conectando los drones a la Skynet esta









La tecnología oculta con la que EEUU ayuda al ejército ucraniano


El Departamento de Defensa de los EEUU está utilizando los datos que recibe de la guerra de Ucrania para alimentar a su inteligencia artificial y a la vez luchar contra Rusia




www.elconfidencial.com





Artículo basada en este:









AI Is Already Learning from Russia’s War in Ukraine, DOD Says


Today’s battlefield data is helping smart machines model the wars of the future.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El de la derecha sera cubano??



Ese moreno será un Wagner, no?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Va tres pasos por delante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037458



Jajajajaj qué grandísimo.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No sé hasta que punto la IA puede estar siendo decisiva, pero solo el reconocimiento y seguimiento de unidades de forma automática a partir de cualquier fotografía aérea o de satélite ya es una gran ventaja. Y luego con esos datos se simulan múltiples escenarios, solo queda que acaben conectando los drones a la Skynet esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los primeros días tenían que aplicar el Big Data. Seguro que ahora les vale con una excel.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

Tdo un clásico, ahora 2x1 videos. Van a vender unos cuantos de estos.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se han cargado a la propagandista venezolana del Kremlin
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/IrinaMar10



¿Propagandista venezolana?

Un tío de Logroño a lo mucho.

De todas maneras se agradece que tumben a ese montón de mierda.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El de la derecha sera cubano??



Dicen que es un colombiano activista, pero que para variar es fake.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El de la derecha sera cubano??


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Ya he visto dos videos distintos donde el operador del Stugna apunta al clielo y una vez lanzado fija el objetivo. Es como si quisiese que el misil cayera desde arriba hacia abajo.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> se lo pronostiqué al forero @Eremita de que los azov iban a salir de sus túneles y pondrían a caldo a los rusos que están confiados afuera.
> 
> en este caso reventaron supuestamente el dormitorio cascajo de los kadirovitas.
> 
> ...



Pues no veo que reciban ningún bombardeo los Chechenos, están alegres después de fulminar nazis, este hilo es una sarta de Fakes jajaj


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

1.200 páginas de cómo se elimina un ejército de Losers entero

Akhmat Sila


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pues no veo que reciban ningún bombardeo los Chechenos, están alegres después de fulminar nazis, este hilo es una sarta de Fakes jajaj



nuevo troll con el culo en llamas que viene a dar por culo en el hilo.

ala a dormir en la nevera.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 Loser me citas y me metes en el ignore, entonces cómo quieres que vea tu mensaj? Tan ardidos estáis?


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ese moreno será un Wagner, no?



dicen que autóctono nuestro de origen colombiano


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pues no veo que reciban ningún bombardeo los Chechenos, están alegres después de fulminar nazis, este hilo es una sarta de Fakes jajaj



Ya os habéis vuelto a dejar la puerta del corral abierta cuando volviáis de echar pienso y se han salido los animales.


----------



## duncan (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya he visto dos videos distintos donde el operador del Stugna apunta al clielo y una vez lanzado fija el objetivo. Es como si quisiese que el misil cayera desde arriba hacia abajo.



Fijaros en cómo el misil va describiendo espirales para estabilizarse, en algunos casos como el helicóptero derribado apuntan por debajo en otros apuntan por encima para poder dar en el blanco.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Ya os habéis vuelto a dejar la puerta del corral abierta cuando volviáis de echar pienso y se han salido los animales.



Jajajjajajaja las risas que me pego con vosotros Monguers, y encima deseando que lleguen los chechenos para cortar cabezas de Nazis


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> dicen que autóctono nuestro de origen colombiano



Está cotizando en Rusia, así que no le podemos considerar pagapensiones. 

Yo he trabajado con colombianos y digamos que es mejor que no le ataque más de un enemigo porque no va a haber cadencia de fuego para tanto.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Ya he visto dos videos distintos donde el operador del Stugna apunta al clielo y una vez lanzado fija el objetivo. Es como si quisiese que el misil cayera desde arriba hacia abajo.



Es el láser va guiado por laser


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## FOYETE (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> nuevo troll con el culo en llamas que viene a dar por culo en el hilo.
> 
> ala a dormir en la nevera.



Ignore


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> T64+T74 Rusia puede tener en torno a 15000 de utilizar la reserva. Ahora bien, el entrenamiento de los operadores lleva unos meses, eso es cierto.



Hablo de las bajas a partir de las cuales unidades de un ejercito se enfrentan a la rotura, porque no pueden reponer lo que pierden. Y parece que los rusos lo que estan perdiendo practicamente no pueden remplazarlo a corto plazo

La cifra de 10.000 tanques, tu dices 15.000 debe ser contando los T-34

T-14 40 unidades
T90 350 (+200 en reserva)
T80 480 (+3000 en reserva)
T72 2030 (+8000 en reserva)

no vamos a contar los T55 ni los T62

esa cifra ya se a comentado anteriormente, tienen siendo optimistas 2860 tanques, de los que han perdido siendo cautos unos 700 (Oryx constata 550 unidades). Si pierden 1000 unidades que seria mas del 30% de todos los que pueden operar, esto se acabo. Porque tienen muy poca infantería

En los aviones si pierden 150? pueden soportarlo?


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

Ignore.

Porque encima es un propagandista malo y ceporro de los que se tragan los fakes como los rabos que suele comerse.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hablo de las bajas a partir de las cuales unidades de un ejercito se enfrentan a la rotura, porque no pueden reponer lo que pierden. Y parece que los rusos lo que estan perdiendo practicamente no pueden remplazarlo a corto plazo
> 
> La cifra de 10.000 tanques, tu dices 15.000 debe ser contando los T-34
> 
> ...



Será por tanques chatarra!


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (25 Abr 2022)

No veo nada de lo que dice. Ignore del bueno.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (25 Abr 2022)

@No al NOM , registrado 25 Marzo y 602 mensajes, al ignore por sinvergüenza, propagandista y vendido. Hay que tener más dignidad.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> No al NOM, registrado 25 Marzo y 602 mensajes, al ignore por vendido.



A chuparla con tu puta madre


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (25 Abr 2022)

Muy sutil este último troll.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (25 Abr 2022)

Pagina 1120 un mensaje me sale.
Pagina 1121 cuatro mensajes.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Puestos a sabotear, uno de los premios gordos es el puente de Kerch, el más largo de Europa, construido por los putinianos para unir directamente Crimea con Rusia. Es un monstruo de 19 km. de carreteras y vías férreas vitales para el abastecimiento de la península y el frente sur de los orcos. Si no lo han hecho todavía es porque no tenían medios, el puente está ultraprotegido pero en cuanto que puedan meterle unos pepinos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se ha atacado el crucero estrella, si se han adentrado dentro de territorio rusano y volado sus depósitos de combustible, si ahora volaron cositas en bryansk.

Yo no cantaría victoria por este puente que une crimea con ruZzia.

El mejor plato se reserva para el final.

Sino lo han derribado es para que el putin se sienta confiado, es un cablecillo que esta pelado y que chisporrotea. y de momento, mantienen contenido a los ucranianos.

Pienso que crimea va a regresar a Ucrania igual que las republiquetas creadas por moscú. y sería un enorme golpe moral para putin perder el puente y su territorio anexionado por la fuerza. lo están desangrando lentamente y dejándolo sin fuerzas, en el momento que se decida darle el golpe final el dictador lo verá con alivio porque no tendrá fuerzas para responder.

En rusia siguen creyendo que son fuertes y que no tienen perdidas, estan dejando que las cosas fluyan y que se monten su espectáculo del 9 de mayo. después de eso, se viene la caída.

Recuerden, que le están dejando una salida al pequeño para que el mismo recoja cable y tenga una retirada honrosa, en caso contrario se vería humillado y derrotado públicamente que tendría consecuencias innombrables que acelerarían su caída.

Estan jugando finamente aquí con la diplomacia y el tiempo. un sello totalmente europeo digno de los viejos tiempos de su época de los reyes. vencido pero no destruido, humillado pero tratado como un igual. algo que los salvajes no entenderán nunca.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (25 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pagina 1120 un mensaje me sale.
> Pagina 1121 cuatro mensajes.



A mi 1 mensaje por página


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Rusia está acabada, los cojones, mira las reservas que tiene, y no sólo en gas, si no de materias primas en general.
> 
> Nosotros si que estamos acabados, que dependemos de Argelia (amigos de Rusia, que están haciendo maniobras militares juntitos al lado de Marruecos), y que con lo que se sacamos del delta del Ebro, no llegamos ni para rellenar mecheros.



La riqueza, segun los austiacos, deberia medirse en la cantidad de inversion que tienes tanto en capital como en preparacion humana. puedes tener todo el petroleo del mundo y seguir siendo un pais moro de miercoles---


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que no te sorprenda. El Siria llevaban su-34 con un GPS de la teletienda. Seguro que los del ministerio de defensa ruso llamaron entre los 100 primeros para recibir el cuchillo de promoción.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037330



Ostias un etrex en un avión, la puta madre. 

@Avionero yo te himboco.


----------



## duncan (25 Abr 2022)

Yago está cambiando de opinión :


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> La riqueza, segun los austiacos, deberia medirse en la cantidad de inversion que tienes tanto en capital como en preparacion humana. puedes tener todo el petroleo del mundo y seguir siendo un pais moro de miercoles---



Pos sí.

Es más, puedes no tener ninguna materia prima y ser uno de los países más ricos como Países Bajos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hablo de las bajas a partir de las cuales unidades de un ejercito se enfrentan a la rotura, porque no pueden reponer lo que pierden. Y parece que los rusos lo que estan perdiendo practicamente no pueden remplazarlo a corto plazo
> 
> La cifra de 10.000 tanques, tu dices 15.000 debe ser contando los T-34
> 
> ...



El ejército ruso romper? Poco sabes de historia, podemos estar ante un conflicto de muchos meses o incluso años, en caso de que la OTAN sea capaz de abastecer las líneas ucranianas principalmente de soldados. 

Sois victimas de la propaganda otanica. Mirad, aquí decían que Rusia tan sólo podrían aguantar el conflicto hasta el primer domingo de Marzo y muchos lo dieron por bueno.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Abr 2022)

Suma y sigue


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

Polonia entregó tanques a Ucrania - oficialmente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ejército ruso romper? Poco sabes de historia, podemos estar ante un conflicto de muchos meses o incluso años, en caso de que la OTAN sea capaz de abastecer las líneas ucranianas principalmente de soldados.
> 
> Sois victimas de la propaganda otanica. Mirad, aquí decían que Rusia tan sólo podrían aguantar el conflicto hasta el primer domingo de Marzo y muchos lo dieron por bueno.



Pues la bolsa rusa sigue congelada


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Esto si me dejo descolocado, si el piloto no se ha desmayado es porque es un robot.

raro lo que está haciendo, leyendo hace tiempo cosas de aviación cuando a los pilotos norteamericanos entraban en barrena, tenían unas agarraderas para que se sostuvieran y la computadora se encargaba se ponía en recuperar el control del aparato. pero son cosas usanas y no sé si esto está a la mano de los rusos que todo o casi todo es analógico (bueno para sus sillas eyectables, menos para los argentinos que la tecnología inglesa se la tienen prohibida para exportarlos a ellos).

tenía un compañero de trabajo que le decían el "bolo" un apodo para los rusos por la mierda que construían. resulta que fue a un curso de piloto de combate en la urss. y cuando le toco volar en soleo (solo sin instructor) el avión se le puso de panza con la cabina apuntando hacia abajo. entro en pánico y se eyecto. con la consabida perdida del aparato y su expulsión del curso, regreso enyesado de cuerpo completo con agujeros para respirar y para que le pusieran una pajilla en la boca para comer.

Siempre creí que era un meme con patas, pero visualizando el video. ya no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ejército ruso romper? Poco sabes de historia, podemos estar ante un conflicto de muchos meses o incluso años, en caso de que la OTAN sea capaz de abastecer las líneas ucranianas principalmente de soldados.
> 
> Sois victimas de la propaganda otanica. Mirad, aquí decían que Rusia tan sólo podrían aguantar el conflicto hasta el primer domingo de Marzo y muchos lo dieron por bueno.



El ejercito ruso como acabo en la primera guerra mundial, la guerra contra japón recuerdo que acabaron con la mayoria de la flota sumergida, porque hablamos del ejercito ruso no del ejercito rojo. Aunque la mayoría del material sea del ejercito rojo.

El tema es saber cuantas unidades tienen operativas y a partir de que numero ya no pueden operar. Lo que hemos visto hasta el momento es la sombra de un ejercito que tal vez nunca fue

Esto no es una guerra es una operación especial y como tal el sr. Putin puede hacer ciertas cosas y otras no. Por eso estan como estan.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Abr 2022)

A ver ahora twitter como va a funcionar en este tema con Elon Musk .


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues la bolsa rusa sigue congelada



Qué bolsa? La de farlopenski?

Ahí tienes el mapa de los eventos. Las tropas ucranianas no hacen otra cosa que recibir misiles de crucero, bombardeos y generar alertas de aviso.

Como novedad de hoy importante concentración de tropas rusas en el Sur.









Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Estas cosas te ponen los pelos de punta.

No se si hay alguien de la legión aquí o que han servido en misiones en el extranjero. Pero al enemigo nunca se le ve (nunca los vi), solo se escucha (para el que tenga la suerte de escuchar porque por el estrés estás sordo) muchos disparos, y siempre te da "algo".

El horror de los intercambios, ni sabes a quién le diste, ni conoces quien te dio.

El horror.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Supongo que los ocupantes han quedado hechos fosfatina dentro


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037589


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pagina 1120 un mensaje me sale.
> Pagina 1121 cuatro mensajes.





tomcat ii dijo:


> Muy sutil este último troll.



Menudo subnormal el NO al NOM ese, qué bien que me puso en el ignore y así no tengo que ver sus paridas. Pero desde el móvil, donde no estoy logueado, me salen páginas de basura suya...


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro de Polonia confirmó la transferencia de tanques a Ucrania.
"Sí, confirmo que hemos entregado los tanques a Ucrania. Por la seguridad de nuestros vecinos y amigos ucranianos, no hablaré sobre la cantidad de tanques. Cuando llegue el momento, publicaremos los datos", dijo Mateusz Morawiecki


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No sé hasta que punto la IA puede estar siendo decisiva, pero solo el reconocimiento y seguimiento de unidades de forma automática a partir de cualquier fotografía aérea o de satélite ya es una gran ventaja. Y luego con esos datos se simulan múltiples escenarios, solo queda que acaben conectando los drones a la Skynet esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo creo, la ia es buena para recopilar información y localizar, luego el factor humano es decisivo para tomar decisiones.

Este tío está allí en el terreno.



Si ves a uno públicamente, es porque hay 200.

Cada vez que veo un informe de la inteligencia de la UK, se que es la IA que les provee estos resúmenes. en el terreno es otra cosa.

El factor humano es lo que cambia el escenario, algo que no puede predecir la ia.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Lo creo, la ia es buena para recopilar información y localizar, luego el factor humano es decisivo para tomar decisiones.
> 
> Este tío está allí en el terreno.
> 
> ...



De hecho la IA americana daba por buenas las suposiciones rusas de tomar Kiev y "decapitar" Ucrania en 72 horas.


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Esto si me dejo descolocado, si el piloto no se ha desmayado es porque es un robot.
> 
> raro lo que está haciendo, leyendo hace tiempo cosas de aviación cuando a los pilotos norteamericanos entraban en barrena, tenían unas agarraderas para que se sostuvieran y la computadora se encargaba se ponía en recuperar el control del aparato. pero son cosas usanas y no sé si esto está a la mano de los rusos que todo o casi todo es analógico (bueno para sus sillas eyectables, menos para los argentinos que la tecnología inglesa se la tienen prohibida para exportarlos a ellos).
> 
> ...



¿No sería un MiG-23? Lo digo por que no hace mucho leí un libro sobre la unidad de la USAF que volaba aparatos soviéticos obtenidos de aquella manera... y que era una mezcla entre unidad de vuelos de prueba e inteligencia, y tipo "agressor" (tipo Top Gun para los peliculeros) 

Pues bien, así como alababan a los MiG-17 y 21, que sí que tenían sus cosillas pero como pilotos estaban encantados con ellos, en cambio no se podía decir lo mismo del MiG-23. Recuerdo frases como "Cada vez que volé con él, ese avión intentó matarme" o de otro "Hice 24 vuelos con él, y fueron 23 de más"


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037651






Putin es inmortal Mongolo


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Aquí se van a retratar los sociata-podemitas alemanes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El ejercito ruso como acabo en la primera guerra mundial, la guerra contra japón recuerdo que acabaron con la mayoria de la flota sumergida, porque hablamos del ejercito ruso no del ejercito rojo. Aunque la mayoría del material sea del ejercito rojo.
> 
> El tema es saber cuantas unidades tienen operativas y a partir de que numero ya no pueden operar. Lo que hemos visto hasta el momento es la sombra de un ejercito que tal vez nunca fue
> 
> Esto no es una guerra es una operación especial y como tal el sr. Putin puede hacer ciertas cosas y otras no. Por eso estan como estan.



Se zumbaron con Japón, luego entre ellos, la primera, otra vez entre ellos, y en la segunda partieron el bacalao con material militar obsoleto. Para bien o para mal ese es el sino militar ruso.

Buen apunte en tu último párrafo, lo de la "operación especial" Va más allá de una cuestión puramente propagandística, en realidad Rusia a día de hoy no ha declarado la guerra a nadie situación que deriva, como bien indicaste, en que no se han activado todos los poderes a tal efecto. Es probable que de continuar enfrentándose a la OTAN de forma encubierta, activen tales poderes y a partir de la escalada será inevitable.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Off topic: Elon Musk debe 41000 millones de dólares. Yo diría que ahora mismo es el hombre más pobre del mundo.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Abr 2022)

Rusia advierte a EE.UU - LAVROV AVISA QUE EL COMIENZO DE LA III GUERRA MUNDIAL Y UNA GUERRA NUCLEAR ES AHORA "UNA POSIBILIDAD REAL"

El hijo de Putin es capaz de llevarse a todo el planeta por delante si no le sale la invasión de Ucrania como quiere


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

Los últimos ataques de hoy en territorio mongol, sumados al fiasco de la segunda fase de la guerra están haciendo mella en la incelada. He perdido la cuenta de la pila de argumentos contradictorios que he leído hoy, auténticos disparates propios de alguien a quien le falta un tornillo. Unos celebrando los zambombazos en el oleoducto y el depósito de combustible diciendo que eso es un casus belli para declarar la guerra (!!) otros lamentándose del guano y echándole la culpa a Ucrania por no rendirse (!!!) y ya en el colmo de la majadería unos cuantos afirmando que aquí no ha pasao ná y que la guerra está siendo un éxito porque rusia ha conquistado Crimea (!!!!)

Pocos, muy muy pocos de la hornada de cheerleaders de finales de febrero se han animado a reconocer tras 61 días de chascazos que esta invasión es una soberana chapuza, un baño de sangre innecesario y un ridículo monumental para la horda. Ninguno que yo sepa se ha animado a echarle la culpa a Pouting o a pedir su relevo, la culpa de vendernos un ejército sobredimensionado, obsoleto, con altos niveles de corrupción es de otros, no del khan. Este follón lo desencadenó el sátrapa porque le salió del nardo pero la culpa del fracaso es de otros. La culpa la tiene Zelensky, la CIA, Soros, el director del FSB, el oligarca aquel de Lloret, la CNN, Wall Street, los del batallón Azov, Yoko Ono, la bruja piruja y lo que se tercie salvo él.

Y eso en el foro, ahora imaginaos que en el reino de Mordor a algún periodista, político, sacerdote, artista, charcutero....lo que sea, se le ocurriese pedirle explicaciones a su presidente por toda esta ruina o tan siquiera pedir su dimisión o destitución. ¿Esta clase de gobierno es el que tantos quieren por aquí? ¿En serio? Un farfollas de metro y medio que mete a su país en un lío monumental prometiendo una operación especial relámpago y acaba empantanado en un escenario del que va a ser difícil ofrecer nada en limpio.

Ahora mismo esto es Finlandia en 1939. El territorio que pueda ganar rusia no será suficiente para enterrar a sus muertos. Y de propina se llevan dos nuevos miembros de la otan, pierden a su querido pagafantas alemán además de dejar su economía hecha unos zorros, los años 90 en comparación serán un picnic en el parque.


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> De hecho la IA americana daba por buenas las suposiciones rusas de tomar Kiev y "decapitar" Ucrania en 72 horas.



nadie daba un duro por ucrania.

esa es la programación, si tu inteligencia se basa en propaganda. pasa lo que pasa.

el dinero que le pongas a la obtención de información es lo que te dice la "calidad" de lo que recibes.

desde la "caída" de la urss toda la experticia en el campo ruso se desactivó, mucha gente se quedó sin trabajo. y ese es el resultado.

una pobre información porque no se tenía como objetivo de valor y amenaza.

ese fue el golpe maestro de putin. mucha gente importante recibiendo jugosas ganancias del fsb ruso y el desmantelamiento de la seguridad.

ahora pagamos los costes de la ignorancia voluntaria, lo mismo va para china que está metido en la cocina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los últimos ataques de hoy en territorio mongol, sumados al fiasco de la segunda fase de la guerra están haciendo mella en la incelada. He perdido la cuenta de la pila de argumentos contradictorios que he leído hoy, auténticos disparates propios de alguien a quien le falta un tornillo. Unos celebrando los zambombazos en el oleoducto y el depósito de combustible diciendo que eso es un casus belli para declarar la guerra (!!) otros lamentándose del guano y echándole la culpa a Ucrania por no rendirse (!!!) y ya en el colmo de la majadería unos cuantos afirmando que aquí no ha pasao ná y que la guerra está siendo un éxito porque rusia ha conquistado Crimea (!!!!)
> 
> Pocos, muy muy pocos de la hornada de cheerleaders de finales de febrero se han animado a reconocer tras 61 días de chascazos que esta invasión es una soberana chapuza, un baño de sangre innecesario y un ridículo monumental para la horda. Ninguno que yo sepa se ha animado a echarle la culpa a Pouting o a pedir su relevo, la culpa de vendernos un ejército sobredimensionado, obsoleto, con altos niveles de corrupción es de otros, no del khan. Este follón lo desencadenó el sátrapa porque le salió del nardo pero la culpa del fracaso es de otros. La culpa la tiene Zelensky, la CIA, Soros, el director del FSB, el oligarca aquel de Lloret, la CNN, Wall Street, los del batallón Azov, Yoko Ono, la bruja piruja y lo que se tercie salvo él.
> 
> ...



Son los mismos foreros que quieren entregar Ceuta y Melilla y las Canarias a marruecos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> nadie daba un duro por ucrania.
> 
> esa es la programación, si tu inteligencia se basa en propaganda. pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



La IA no se leyó la wikipedia de la batalla de aeropuerto de donesk..


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los últimos ataques de hoy en territorio mongol, sumados al fiasco de la segunda fase de la guerra están haciendo mella en la incelada. He perdido la cuenta de la pila de argumentos contradictorios que he leído hoy, auténticos disparates propios de alguien a quien le falta un tornillo. Unos celebrando los zambombazos en el oleoducto y el depósito de combustible diciendo que eso es un casus belli para declarar la guerra (!!) otros lamentándose del guano y echándole la culpa a Ucrania por no rendirse (!!!) y ya en el colmo de la majadería unos cuantos afirmando que aquí no ha pasao ná y que la guerra está siendo un éxito porque rusia ha conquistado Crimea (!!!!)
> 
> Pocos, muy muy pocos de la hornada de cheerleaders de finales de febrero se han animado a reconocer tras 61 días de chascazos que esta invasión es una soberana chapuza, un baño de sangre innecesario y un ridículo monumental para la horda. Ninguno que yo sepa se ha animado a echarle la culpa a Pouting o a pedir su relevo, la culpa de vendernos un ejército sobredimensionado, obsoleto, con altos niveles de corrupción es de otros, no del khan. *Este follón lo desencadenó el sátrapa porque le salió del nardo* pero la culpa del fracaso es de otros. La culpa la tiene Zelensky, la CIA, Soros, el director del FSB, el oligarca aquel de Lloret, la CNN, Wall Street, los del batallón Azov, Yoko Ono, la bruja piruja y lo que se tercie salvo él.
> 
> ...



Tu crees que un país como Rusia entra en una guerra (con todo lo que eso conlleva) simplemente porque le sale del nardo a Putin? No hombre no. Rusia tiene sus razones, otro tema es que no estés de acuerdo con las mismas. Pero esa idea que muchos repetís de que Putin invade ucrania porque le apetece no es muy verosímil. Detrás de toda guerra hay siempre una razón. No bombardeas ciudades ni metes tropa en un país que no es el tuyo por gusto.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Abr 2022)

Orcos para reforzar Kherson:


----------



## ELVR (25 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Rusia advierte a EE.UU - LAVROV AVISA QUE EL COMIENZO DE LA III GUERRA MUNDIAL Y UNA GUERRA NUCLEAR ES AHORA "UNA POSIBILIDAD REAL"
> 
> El hijo de Putin es capaz de llevarse a todo el planeta por delante si no le sale la invasión de Ucrania como quiere



Seguro que antes de dar al botón se pasa por un buen restaurante con su amiguita:









El polémico viaje "oficial" de Lavrov a Japón que esconde amantes, prostitutas y engaños


El viaje del ministro en 2018 causa revuelo por una fotografía en un restaurante en la que sale con una prostituta.




www.losreplicantes.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> De hecho la IA americana daba por buenas las suposiciones rusas de tomar Kiev y "decapitar" Ucrania en 72 horas.



El hecho de que estemos en el día 60 de la invasión y Kiev no corra ningún peligro dice mucho de la supuesta IA y poco del ejército turcomongólico y sus palanganeros


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La IA no se leyó la wikipedia de la batalla de aeropuerto de donesk..



No.

eso no importaba, para ese entonces, como todo lo demás.


----------



## alas97 (25 Abr 2022)

Bien, parece que esto se extiende y el amado lider debería abrir un subforo que se llame "Segundo Frente" los tambores inician su redobles en el pacifico.

*El ministro de Defensa de Australia alerta de que el país debe estar “preparado para la guerra”*

El ministro de Defensa de Australia alerta de que el país debe estar “preparado para la guerra” (msn.com) 

Esto va tomando cotas que ni podíamos imaginarlo hace un año.

Bueno si, el encierro era una especie de entrenamiento.

Recuerdo una escena de la película "Treads" donde después del pepinazo nuclear, el gobierno pirata llama a la población a quedarse en sus casas. solo que las casas eran un colchón apoyado en una pared y el agua para tomar era imbebible, no digamos ya el hambre.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí se van a retratar los sociata-podemitas alemanes.



El tema está siendo el SPD todo el rato, los social-demócratas. 

Los podemitas serían Die Linke y se opondrían pero no pintan nada, no están en el gobierno. 

Los verdes y los liberales que sí están en el gobierno no han puesto pegas a las armas pesadas.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Si se ha atacado el crucero estrella, si se han adentrado dentro de territorio rusano y volado sus depósitos de combustible, si ahora volaron cositas en bryansk.
> 
> Yo no cantaría victoria por este puente que une crimea con ruZzia.
> 
> ...




el puente se vuela la madrugada del dia de la victoria


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

[


eljusticiero dijo:


> Rusia advierte a EE.UU - LAVROV AVISA QUE EL COMIENZO DE LA III GUERRA MUNDIAL Y UNA GUERRA NUCLEAR ES AHORA "UNA POSIBILIDAD REAL"
> 
> El hijo de Putin es capaz de llevarse a todo el planeta por delante si no le sale la invasión de Ucrania como quiere



Eso os pasa por no ser negacionistas de las armas nucleares.


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el puente se vuela la madrugada del dia de la victoria




Sería un golpe de efecto cojonudo, la verdad. Solo imaginar el palco de las autoridades en el desfile me pongo palote.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Papa_Frita (25 Abr 2022)

Ilyushin del ejercito del aire ruso. Ha salido de Moscú y parece que va hacia Crimea:

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Seguro que antes de dar al botón se pasa por un buen restaurante con su amiguita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Pues esta es la hija de Lavrov, a la cual mandó a estudiar a Estados Unidos, que no será tan malvado digo yo.

GOOD PIECES por cierto.

Taluecs.


----------



## Nicors (25 Abr 2022)

No se que es la ia esa, pero que Ucrania estaba siendo adiestrada y abastecida por los anglos desde 2014 si. La invasión está radiografiada desde el minuto 1, y la táctica de dejarlos pasar y aniquilarlos después es pura estrategia anglo.
Los javelin y los drones turcos han sido fundamentales y la raputiza, las ruedas chinas y la falta de logística (que ya se advertía antes de la invasion) también. 
Es cierto que el esfuerzo orco ha sido mayor en el sur y donde más ha tenido éxito, a pesar de no tener todavía Mariupol, pero tras 2 meses la primera fase 1, según denominación turcochina, fracasó y la segunda va camino de ello.
Entonces ¿ se le está dando una salida a Putin? Recordemos que hace 2 días loa ucras propusieron 








Zelenski dice que reunión con Putin podría poner fin a la guerra | DW | 23.04.2022


El presidente ucraniano también advirtió que Ucrania abandonaría las negociaciones de paz si Rusia mataba a los soldados ucranianos atrincherados en la gigantesca acería Azovstal, en Mariúpol.




www.google.com





Y hoy los rusos ;









Rusia anuncia alto el fuego en Mariúpol para evacuar civiles de Azovstal | DW | 25.04.2022


Rusia dijo que cesaría las hostilidades este lunes para permitir la evacuación de civiles refugiados con combatientes ucranianos en el complejo metalúrgico sitiado de Azovstal en Mariúpol, en el sudeste de Ucrania.




www.google.com





Y los incendios y golpes de mano son un aviso a putin para que ceda.


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu crees que un país como Rusia entra en una guerra (con todo lo que eso conlleva) simplemente porque le sale del nardo a Putin? No hombre no. Rusia tiene sus razones, otro tema es que no estés de acuerdo con las mismas. Pero esa idea que muchos repetís de que Putin invade ucrania porque le apetece no es muy verosímil. Detrás de toda guerra hay siempre una razón. No bombardeas ciudades ni metes tropa en un país que no es el tuyo por gusto.





Las razones son exactamente las mismas que las que hay siempre detrás de estas cosas, las haga quien las haga: recursos (carbón, gas, petroleo, uranio) y si se anexiona el territorio, geoestratégicas: acceso al mar Negro, conexión con Transnistria. 
Pero vamos, que se ha estrellado y se va a comer una mierda. Puede dar gracias si la federación entera no salta por los aires después de varias independencias de las republiquetas de población con ojos rasgados. Crimea y Donbass son territorios que va a perder irremediablemente. Y perder Kaliningrado dependerá de que utilice o no armas nucleares tácticas, seguro que los polacos están haciéndose pajas pensando en quedarse ese trozo de tierra. No es casualidad que sean el segundo país del mundo tras los gUSA en enviar ayuda y material a Ucrania.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> nadie daba un duro por ucrania.
> 
> esa es la programación, si tu inteligencia se basa en propaganda. pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



Leí, no recuerdo el sitio, que el fracaso de la "operación especial putiniana" ha sido un problemón para Occidente, el cual se ha visto "obligado" por sus sociedades a prestar ayuda a Ucrania.

Nuestros gobiernos hubieran deseado que una vez realizada la invasión esta se hubioera llevado a cabo de manera rápida y efectiva.


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> De hecho la IA americana daba por buenas las suposiciones rusas de tomar Kiev y "decapitar" Ucrania en 72 horas.



Algo raro hay, veremos si cuando acabe la guerra sale la mierda o parte de ella. Donde están los famosos drones americanos? tambien se lo han destruido los rusos por los chivatazos de los anglos como los israelies destruian las armas iranies por chivatazos de los rusos?


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No se que es la ia esa, pero que Ucrania estaba siendo adiestrada y abastecida por los anglos desde 2014 si. La invasión está radiografiada desde el minuto 1, y la táctica de dejarlos pasar y aniquilarlos después es pura estrategia anglo.
> Los javelin y los drones turcos han sido fundamentales y la raputiza, las ruedas chinas y la falta de logística (que ya se advertía antes de la invasion) también.
> Es cierto que el esfuerzo orco ha sido mayor en el sur y donde más ha tenido éxito, a pesar de no tener todavía Mariupol, pero tras 2 meses la primera fase 1, según denominación turcochina, fracasó y la segunda va camino de ello.
> Entonces ¿ se le está dando una salida a Putin? Recordemos que hace 2 días loa ucras propusieron
> ...




Interpreto IA como Inteligencia Americana. A lo mejor estoy confundido. Yo lo llamaría IG, ya sabe.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las razones son exactamente las mismas que las que hay siempre detrás de estas cosas, las haga quien las haga: recursos (carbón, gas, petroleo, uranio) y si se anexiona el territorio, geoestratégicas: acceso al mar Negro, conexión con Transnistria.
> Pero vamos, que se ha estrellado y se va a comer una mierda. Puede dar gracias si la federación entera no salta por los aires después de varias independencias de las republiquetas de población con ojos rasgados. Crimea y Donbass son territorios que va a perder irremediablemente. Y perder Kaliningrado dependerá de que utilice o no armas nucleares tácticas, seguro que los polacos están haciéndose pajas pensando en quedarse ese trozo de tierra. No es casualidad que sean el segundo país del mundo tras los gUSA en enviar ayuda y material a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Sigues convencido con lo de Crimea y Donbass por lo que veo.  

Eres todo un hombre de fe.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El hecho de que estemos en el día 60 de la invasión y Kiev no corra ningún peligro dice *mucho de la supuesta IA y* poco del ejército turcomongólico y sus palanganeros



La IA responde a los datos que se le introducen.

Si de partida estos son erróneos el resultado como que no es muy fiable.


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sigues convencido con lo de Crimea y Donbass por lo que veo.
> 
> Eres todo un hombre de fe.




Soy un hombre leído que conoce a los gusanos. Mi fe no es en los hombres.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Leí, no recuerdo el sitio, que el fracaso de la "operación especial putiniana" ha sido un problemón para Occidente, el cual se ha visto "obligado" por sus sociedades a prestar ayuda a Ucrania.
> 
> Nuestros gobiernos hubieran deseado que una vez realizada la invasión esta se hubioera llevado a cabo de manera rápida y efectiva.



Si occidente son los anglos sí puede que sea un problemón.


----------



## El cogorzas (25 Abr 2022)

Y siguen y siguen los doriteros habituales insistiendo con la turra de que "rusia tiene sus razones, no les quedó otra, que a tí no te gusten ñiñiñi" 

A cagar. Marean al mundo en negociaciones de paz a sabiendas que van a atacar pase lo que pase, invaden una nación soberana más pequeña y aparentemente más débil sin mediar provocación previa, se escudan en la chufa de "operación especial" porque no tienen ni la decencia de declarar formalmente una guerra, ningunean al país invadido diciendo que no existe o que en realidad es suyo y lo van a liberar, anuncian que van a deponer su gobierno porque yolo, afirman que su presidente es un drogadicto y que lo van a detener o matar, amenazan a los que se opongan a sus mierdas con que "no les dará tiempo a pestañear", reprimen y silencian cualquier tipo de oposición interna, sacan a colación los nukes para amedrentar y..... 

Al final pues vienen mal dadas porque se creyeron que el desfile circense de la plaza rogelia era la realidad y no un teatrillo para sacar por la tele. Al final iban a someter un país en 15 días y se han acabado comiendo una mierda como el sombrero de un picador. Al final acabamos viendo a los orcos robando gallinas y lavadoras como si fuese una parodia de Benny Hill. Al final resulta que su buque insignia era una cascaruja que se va al fondo del mar negro en tiempo récord y con un esfuerzo mínimo. Y estas cosas pasan por ser un gobierno tan jodidamente corrupto, ineficiente, tiránico pero sobre todo rastrero con sus vecinos y con el resto del mundo. 

Y mantengo mi afirmación, cuestionar a Poutring, su estrategia o su forma de gobernar es algo que ni se les pasa por la cabeza. Tenía sus razones para invadir, je. Ahora los ukras también tienen sus razones para plantar fuego en territorio mongol si se les antoja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> La IA responde a los datos que se le introducen.
> 
> Si de partida estos son erróneos el resultado como que no es muy fiable.



la batala del aeropuerto de doneskt..los ucranianos aguantaron la tira..y todo acabo como en maripol...ruinas


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Son los mismos foreros que quieren entregar Ceuta y Melilla y las Canarias a marruecos..



Ya te digo, hay que darlo todo por esa misma OTAN que nos obliga a ceder el Sáhara y que no incluye ni a Ceuta ni Melilla en el tratado.

España lo tiene muuuyy jodido, entre los que viven del BCE y los que viven de la OTAN superamos con creces la mitad de la población y el BCE va a reducir su intervención al tiempo que Marruecos nos está comiendo la tostada a nivel estratégico. Es probable que sobrevivamos como algún tipo de marca fronteriza, pero el resultante será una sociedad absolutamente latinoamercanizada.

No me extraña que los medios estén a full de propaganda y los ánimos tan encendidos, la tostada comienza a oler a quemado y no se espera ni mantequilla ni mermelada que la aderece.


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> *Interpreto IA como Inteligencia Americana*. A lo mejor estoy confundido. Yo lo llamaría IG, ya sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Inteligencia Artificial


----------



## Nicors (25 Abr 2022)

Que es una especie de big data ? Pues menuda mierda no sabía de la valentía del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

no tengo pruebas de ello, pero el imperio pederasta va a escalar la gerra a mobilizacion masiva y para ello esta fabricando esta inseguridad nacional. Estarse atentos a los cms, porque si es cierto montaran escandalera en lugar de minimizar estos atentados.



paconan dijo:


> Apesta a FALSE FLAG del FSB
> 
> Por la noche en San Petersburgo, un desconocido intentó volar una casa. Escriben que la onda expansiva fue tan fuerte que las ventanas de las personas volaron.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trovador (25 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la batala del aeropuerto de doneskt..los ucranianos aguantaron la tira..y todo acabo como en maripol...ruinas



Lo sé.

Lo que vengo a decir es que mientras la CIA acertó sobre las intenciones putinianas...el Pentágono erró en las capacidades de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Abr 2022)

*MEDIOS RUSOS INFORMAN DE EXPLOSIONES EN LA TRANSNITRIA MOLDAVA, EN PARCANI, CERCA DE TIRASPOL*


----------



## Soler (25 Abr 2022)

Ejército de Ucrania ha librado 5 aldeas cerca de Chernobayevka, provincia de Jerson.

También ha destruido algunos Pantsir C1 rusos.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

Bombas de fósforo everywhere


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

De momento la horda avanza pírricamente, pero avanza.
Comparativamente el ejercito ucraniano puede ser batallon a batallon mucho mejor que el orco; no cabe la mas minima duda.
Pero si avanzan al coste de 10 orcos por cada rohirrin, a sauron le da igual, es una victoria; aquello será orcoformado por los siglos.
Es decir, tiene que llegar cuanto antes armamento bueno bueno del parabueno y no quedarse en la autocomplacencia de como revienta el heroe a 100 con su mano izquierda, porque estan de camino un reclutamiento masivo y mordor va a entrar en economia de guerra. La realidad tiene que recojer como ucrania aplasta a la horda invasora y para ello que llegan ya los startreck, la cupula en el espacio aereo desplegado por la otan, el caño de antimateria, el supresos de neutrones y chewaka.

Y los camiones para trasportar tanques de alemania se venden para comprar algo mas peligroso como por ejemplo navajas suizas.



txusky_g dijo:


> Nuestro usano favorito vuelve a contar por qué ve a los ucras mejor que a los rusos:


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los últimos ataques de hoy en territorio mongol, sumados al fiasco de la segunda fase de la guerra están haciendo mella en la incelada. He perdido la cuenta de la pila de argumentos contradictorios que he leído hoy, auténticos disparates propios de alguien a quien le falta un tornillo. Unos celebrando los zambombazos en el oleoducto y el depósito de combustible diciendo que eso es un casus belli para declarar la guerra (!!) otros lamentándose del guano y echándole la culpa a Ucrania por no rendirse (!!!) y ya en el colmo de la majadería unos cuantos afirmando que aquí no ha pasao ná y que la guerra está siendo un éxito porque rusia ha conquistado Crimea (!!!!)
> 
> Pocos, muy muy pocos de la hornada de cheerleaders de finales de febrero se han animado a reconocer tras 61 días de chascazos que esta invasión es una soberana chapuza, un baño de sangre innecesario y un ridículo monumental para la horda. Ninguno que yo sepa se ha animado a echarle la culpa a Pouting o a pedir su relevo, la culpa de vendernos un ejército sobredimensionado, obsoleto, con altos niveles de corrupción es de otros, no del khan. Este follón lo desencadenó el sátrapa porque le salió del nardo pero la culpa del fracaso es de otros. La culpa la tiene Zelensky, la CIA, Soros, el director del FSB, el oligarca aquel de Lloret, la CNN, Wall Street, los del batallón Azov, Yoko Ono, la bruja piruja y lo que se tercie salvo él.
> 
> ...



Pónganle una chincheta a esto. Sublime


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

me parece que ya habeis subido que suecia entrega boomes


----------



## kenny220 (25 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lo sé.
> 
> Lo que vengo a decir es que mientras la CIA acertó sobre las intenciones putinianas...el Pentágono erró en las capacidades de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano.



Bueno, siempre es mejor decir que el ejército enemigo es más grande y preparado, así la victoria sobre el es más gloriosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Porqué está el interfaz de la pantalla en árabe?


----------



## Wein (26 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Porqué está el interfaz de la pantalla en árabe?



porque serían los que iban a exportar a paises árabes?


----------



## alb. (26 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu crees que un país como Rusia entra en una guerra (con todo lo que eso conlleva) simplemente porque le sale del nardo a Putin? No hombre no. Rusia tiene sus razones, otro tema es que no estés de acuerdo con las mismas. Pero esa idea que muchos repetís de que Putin invade ucrania porque le apetece no es muy verosímil. Detrás de toda guerra hay siempre una razón. No bombardeas ciudades ni metes tropa en un país que no es el tuyo por gusto.



Claro ejemplo de autojustificacion.

Si pega a su esposa debe ser que esta es una zorra y se lo merecía. O te crees que alguien va a dar una paliza a su esposa por que le salga del nardo. No, debe tener muy buenas razones, muy grave a tenido que ser lo que le hizo esa golfa para que haya tenido que responder violentamente.

Si asesino a su marido... seguro que es que la violaba y la maltrataba. Que infierno ha debido vivir esta pobre mujer para que no tuviera otra salida que hacer lo que hizo.

Cuanto a debido sufrir el pobre Will Smith por la calvicie de su mujer, cual ofensivas y dolorosas deben resultarle esas bromas para verse obligado a responde de la forma que hizo.

Toda agresión tiende a la autojustificación culpando a la victima.

Cuanto mas grave sea la agresión cometida, mayor es la justificación.

Pues no. Si no eres capaz de dar esas misteriosas razones, es porque no las hay. No existe ninguna razón que justifique esta guerra. Ha sido una enorme cagada irracional de Putin. Los lideres políticos comente estupideces, también los que te caen bien


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me parece que ya habeis subido que suecia entrega boomes



Este bicho cumple a la perfección con el dicho "te van a llover guantás y no sabes de donde van a venir"


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Claro ejemplo de autojustificacion.
> 
> Si pega a su esposa debe ser que esta es una zorra y se lo merecía. O te crees que alguien va a dar una paliza a su esposa por que le salga del nardo. No, debe tener muy buenas razones, muy grave a tenido que ser lo que le hizo esa golfa para que haya tenido que responder violentamente.
> 
> ...



McFluffy es un cuñao lamentable, pero es más miserable que cuñao. Un tipejo repugnante a todos los niveles.


----------



## favelados (26 Abr 2022)

Más regalos...


__


----------



## Calahan (26 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Claro ejemplo de autojustificacion.
> 
> Si pega a su esposa debe ser que esta es una zorra y se lo merecía. O te crees que alguien va a dar una paliza a su esposa por que le salga del nardo. No, debe tener muy buenas razones, muy grave a tenido que ser lo que le hizo esa golfa para que haya tenido que responder violentamente.
> 
> ...



Ésta sería su supuesta razón:




__





Fundamentos de Geopolítica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Fundamentos de geopolítica: el futuro geopolítico de Rusia* es un libro geopolítico escrito por Aleksandr Duguin. El libro ha tenido una gran influencia dentro del ejército ruso, la policía y las élites de la política exterior1 y se ha utilizado como un libro de texto en la Academia del Estado Mayor del ejército ruso.12 Su publicación en 1997 fue bien recibida en Rusia y poderosas figuras políticas rusas se interesaron posteriormente en Duguin,3 un nacionalista ruso4 que ha desarrollado una estrecha relación con la Academia del Estado Mayor de Rusia.5


En Europa:


Se debería ofrecer a Alemania el dominio político de facto sobre la mayoría de los estados protestantes y católicos ubicados en Europa central y oriental. El oblast de Kaliningrado podría devolverse a Alemania. El libro usa el término "eje Moscú-Berlín".9
Francia debería ser alentada a formar un "bloque franco-alemán" con Alemania. Ambos países tienen una "tradición antiatlántica firme".9
El Reino Unido debería estar aislado de Europa.9
Finlandia debería ser absorbida en Rusia. El sur de Finlandia se combinará con la República de Carelia y el norte de Finlandia se "donará al oblast de Murmansk ".9
Estonia debería ser dada a la esfera de influencia de Alemania.9
Letonia y Lituania deberían recibir un "estatus especial" en la esfera de Eurasia-Rusia.9
Polonia debería recibir un "estatus especial" en la esfera de Eurasia.9
Rumania, Macedonia, "Bosnia serbia" y Grecia - "Oriente colectivista ortodoxo" - se unirán con "Moscú, la Tercera Roma" y rechazarán el "Occidente racional e individualista".9
*Ucrania** debe ser anexada por Rusia porque "Ucrania como estado no tiene ningún significado geopolítico, ninguna importancia cultural particular o significado universal, ni exclusividad geográfica, ni exclusividad étnica. Sus ciertas ambiciones territoriales representan un enorme peligro para toda Eurasia y, sin resolver el problema ucraniano, en general no tiene sentido hablar de política continental". No se debe permitir que Ucrania permanezca independiente, a menos que sea un cordón sanitario, lo que sería inadmisible.**9*
En Medio Oriente y Asia Central:


*El libro enfatiza la "alianza continental ruso-islámica" que se encuentra "en la base de la estrategia anti-atlantista". La alianza se basa en el "carácter tradicional de la civilización rusa e islámica".*
Irán es un aliado clave. El libro usa el término "eje Moscú-Teherán".9
Armenia tiene un papel especial: servirá como una "base estratégica", y es necesario crear "el eje [subsidiario] Moscú-Ereván-Teherán". Los armenios "son un pueblo ario ... [como] los iraníes y los kurdos".9
Azerbaiyán podría ser "dividido" o entregado a Irán.9
Georgia debería ser desmembrada. Abjasia y "Osetia unida" (que incluye a Osetia del Sur, región separatista de Georgia) se incorporarán a Rusia. Las políticas independientes de Georgia son inaceptables.9
Rusia necesita crear "shocks geopolíticos" dentro de Turquía. Esto se puede lograr mediante el empleo de kurdos, armenios y otras minorías.9
El libro considera que el Cáucaso es un territorio ruso, incluidas "las costas oriental y septentrional del Caspio (los territorios de Kazajistán y Turkmenistán)" y Asia Central (mencionando a Kazajistán, Uzbekistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán).9
En Asia:


China, que representa un peligro para Rusia, "debe, en la medida de lo posible, desmantelarse". Duguin sugiere que Rusia comience por tomar el Tíbet - Xinjiang - Mongolia - Manchuria como un cinturón de seguridad.1 Rusia debería ofrecer ayuda a China "en dirección sur: Indochina (excepto Vietnam), Filipinas, Indonesia, Australia" como compensación geopolítica.9
Rusia debería manipular la política japonesa ofreciendo las Islas Kuriles a Japón y provocando el antiamericanismo.9
Mongolia debería ser absorbida por Eurasia-Rusia.9
En otras partes del mundo:


Rusia debería usar sus servicios especiales dentro de las fronteras de los Estados Unidos para alimentar la inestabilidad y el separatismo, por ejemplo, provocar a los "racistas afroamericanos". Rusia debería "introducir el desorden geopolítico en la actividad interna de Estados Unidos, alentando todo tipo de separatismo y conflictos étnicos, sociales y raciales, apoyando activamente a todos los movimientos disidentes: grupos extremistas, racistas y sectarios, desestabilizando así los procesos políticos internos en los Estados Unidos. También haría sentido simultáneamente para apoyar las tendencias aislacionistas en la política estadounidense".9
El Proyecto Eurasia podría expandirse a Latinoamérica.9


----------



## McNulty (26 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Claro ejemplo de autojustificacion.
> 
> Si pega a su esposa debe ser que esta es una zorra y se lo merecía. O te crees que alguien va a dar una paliza a su esposa por que le salga del nardo. No, debe tener muy buenas razones, muy grave a tenido que ser lo que le hizo esa golfa para que haya tenido que responder violentamente.
> 
> ...



De misteriosas razones nada, puedes escucharte el discurso de Putin antes de la operación militar, ahí te explica una a una sus razones de la invasión.

Vamos a ver, al margen de que la dinámica de una relación entre dos personas, no se parece en nada a la dinámica entre dos estados, partes de una idea errónea, y es que la ''supuesta'' víctima a priori siempre tiene más razón frente al ''supuesto'' agresor, y eso no tiene porque ser así en todos los casos. La violencia a veces está completamente justificada utilizarla para evitar x consecuencias.

Además, en este caso, el conflicto no empieza hace dos meses, llevan ya una década peleándose y matándose entre sí ambos estados. No hay tal víctima buena (ucrania) ni tal agresor malo (rusia), eso solo está en vuestra mente, y es un esquema bastante infantil de la situación. Solo desde una visión pacifista sería defendible tu posición.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Abr 2022)

Ahora para entender las razones de una invasión hay que escuchar perrunamente el discurso de un autocrata que lleva 22 años pisoteando a la oposición e imponiendo lo que le sale de los cojones sin que nadie le tosa. Tocate los huevos. Lo que ya he dicho, las paparruchas que suelta el khan son palabra de Dios para estos cagabandurrias.


----------



## favelados (26 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto al otro lado de la frontera...


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ésta sería su supuesta razón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dugin es un megalómano con una idea muy equivocada sobre las capacidades de Rusia, véase el caso de sus pretensiones sobre China.

Pero es curioso que su libro, que justamente acabo de leer, coincida con el de Brzezinski en la capital importancia de Ucrania, el polaco ya propone en "el gran tablero mundial" utilizar a Ucrania contra Rusia tal y como se está haciendo. Si está presente de modo destacado en las dos "biblias" geopoltiicas de Rusia y USA, está claro que es un problema grave lo que hay ahí. Lo peligroso aquí es que ambos identifican un punto de choque y todas las fuerzas ahora se han conjurado para provocar la colisión


----------



## Calahan (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dugin es un megalómano con una idea muy equivocada sobre las capacidades de Rusia, véase el caso de sus pretensiones sobre China.
> 
> Pero es curioso que su libro, que justamente acabo de leer, coincida con el de Brzezinski en la capital importancia de Ucrania, el polaco ya propone en "el gran tablero mundial" utilizar a Ucrania contra Rusia tal y como se está haciendo. Si está presente de modo destacado en las dos "biblias" geopoltiicas de Rusia y USA, está claro que es un problema grave lo que hay ahí. Lo peligroso aquí es que ambos identifican un punto de choque y todas las fuerzas ahora se han conjurado para provocar la colisión



Qué más da que sea un pirado si se lo cree quién manda?


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Abr 2022)

Alto nivel de amenaza terrorista declarado en Bryansk


----------



## Poncio (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me parece que ya habeis subido que suecia entrega boomes



Si los sueltan los suecos eso bien utilizado puede volver tarumba a la horda por su movilidad. La duda que tengo es cuanto tardas en entrenar al equipo que lo maneje, no es un m113 con un mortero como gastamos por aquí, tiene pinta de requerir ciertas aptitudes para su uso efectivo.


----------



## lowfour (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dugin es un megalómano con una idea muy equivocada sobre las capacidades de Rusia, véase el caso de sus pretensiones sobre China.
> 
> Pero es curioso que su libro, que justamente acabo de leer, coincida con el de Brzezinski en la capital importancia de Ucrania, el polaco ya propone en "el gran tablero mundial" utilizar a Ucrania contra Rusia tal y como se está haciendo. Si está presente de modo destacado en las dos "biblias" geopoltiicas de Rusia y USA, está claro que es un problema grave lo que hay ahí. Lo peligroso aquí es que ambos identifican un punto de choque y todas las fuerzas ahora se han conjurado para provocar la colisión



lo que hay es mucho gas al parecer.

que tal el libro del nihilista del Dugin? Al parecer de joven tenía una sociedad de lo ocultista muy como los nazis. Vi el otro día un debate entre Dugin y el Henri-Levi y el Dugin es un pájaro de mal aguero.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Ahora para entender las razones de una invasión hay que escuchar perrunamente el discurso de un autocrata que lleva 22 años pisoteando a la oposición e imponiendo lo que le sale de los cojones sin que nadie le tosa. Tocate los huevos. Lo que ya he dicho, las paparruchas que suelta el khan son palabra de Dios para estos cagabandurrias.



Aquí los progres llevan pisoteando a la oposición desde 1978, esto es una puta dictadura.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Si los sueltan los suecos eso bien utilizado puede volver tarumba a la horda por su movilidad. La duda que tengo es cuanto tardas en entrenar al equipo que lo maneje, no es un m113 con un mortero como gastamos por aquí, tiene pinta de requerir ciertas aptitudes para su uso efectivo.



A ver cómo paga Ucrania todo el armamento recibido. Además de reventada, endeudada hasta las trancas. Jugada magistral de Farlopenski y de paso se lleva por delante a Europa.

Un crack!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver cómo paga Ucrania todo el armamento recibido. Además de reventada, endeudada hasta las trancas. Jugada magistral de Farlopenski y de paso se lleva por delante a Europa.
> 
> Un crack!!



Y por supuesto a Rusia la invasión le sale a coste 0..


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no tengo pruebas de ello, pero el imperio pederasta va a escalar la gerra a mobilizacion masiva y para ello esta fabricando esta inseguridad nacional. Estarse atentos a los cms, porque si es cierto montaran escandalera en lugar de minimizar estos atentados.



No seria la primera vez, este articulo relata los hechos , solo he puesto una parte 

*El misterio sin resolver detrás del acto terrorista que llevó a Putin al poder*
Toda la evidencia disponible apunta a la complicidad de Putin en los atentados con bombas en edificios de apartamentos de 1999 en Rusia. Aquellos que han tratado de investigar han sido asesinados, uno por uno. 

Creo que Vladimir Putin llegó al poder como resultado de un acto de terror cometido contra su propio pueblo. La evidencia es abrumadora de que los atentados con bombas en casas de apartamentos en 1999 en Moscú, Buinaksk y Volgodonsk, que proporcionaron un pretexto para la segunda guerra de Chechenia y catapultaron a Putin a la presidencia, fueron llevados a cabo por el Servicio de Seguridad Federal Ruso (FSB). Sin embargo, hasta el día de hoy, un mundo indiferente ha hecho pocos intentos por comprender el significado de lo que fue la mayor provocación política desde el incendio del Reichstag.

He estado tratando de llamar la atención sobre los hechos detrás de los atentados desde 1999. Lo considero una obligación moral, porque ignorar el hecho de que un hombre a cargo del arsenal nuclear más grande del mundo llegó al poder a través de un acto de terror es altamente peligroso en sí mismo.

Los defensores rusos de los derechos humanos Sergei Yushenkov, Yuri Shchekochikhin, Anna Politkovskaya y Alexander Litvinenko también trabajaron para arrojar luz sobre los atentados con bombas en los apartamentos. Pero todos ellos fueron asesinados entre 2003 y 2006. Para 2007, cuando testifiqué ante el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara sobre los atentados, yo era la única persona que acusaba públicamente de responsabilidad al régimen que no había sido asesinada.

Los bombardeos aterrorizaron a Rusia. Las autoridades rusas culparon a los rebeldes chechenos y, por lo tanto, galvanizaron el apoyo popular para una nueva guerra en Chechenia. El presidente Boris Yeltsin y su séquito fueron profundamente odiados por su papel en el saqueo del país. Putin, el jefe del FSB, acababa de ser nombrado primer ministro de Yeltsin y alcanzó popularidad de la noche a la mañana al jurar venganza contra quienes habían asesinado a civiles inocentes. Asumió la dirección de la guerra y, gracias a los éxitos iniciales, fue elegido presidente fácilmente.

Casi desde el principio, sin embargo, hubo dudas sobre la procedencia de los atentados, que no pudieron estar mejor calculados para rescatar la fortuna de Yeltsin y su séquito. Las sospechas se profundizaron cuando se descubrió una quinta bomba en el sótano de un edificio en Ryazan, una ciudad al sureste de Moscú, y quienes la habían colocado resultaron no ser terroristas chechenos sino agentes del FSB. Después de que estos agentes fueran arrestados por la policía local, Nikolai Patrushev, el jefe del FSB, dijo que la bomba era falsa y que había sido colocada en Ryazan como parte de un ejercicio de entrenamiento. La bomba, sin embargo, dio positivo por hexógeno, el explosivo utilizado en los cuatro atentados exitosos en apartamentos. Una investigación del incidente de Ryazan se publicó en el periódico _Novaya Gazeta._, y las dudas del público crecieron tanto que el FSB accedió a una reunión televisada entre sus altos funcionarios y los residentes del edificio afectado. El FSB de esta manera trató de demostrar su apertura, pero la reunión fue un desastre: dejó la abrumadora impresión de que el incidente en Ryazan fue una provocación política fallida.

Tres días después de la transmisión, Putin fue elegido. La atención sobre el incidente de Ryazan se desvaneció y comenzó a parecer que los atentados serían solo los últimos de la larga lista de crímenes sin resolver de Rusia. 










The Unsolved Mystery Behind the Act of Terror That Brought Putin to Power | National Review


Ignoring the fact that Vladimir Putin came to power through an act of terror is highly dangerous in itself.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver cómo paga Ucrania todo el armamento recibido. Además de reventada, endeudada hasta las trancas. Jugada magistral de Farlopenski y de paso se lleva por delante a Europa.
> 
> Un crack!!



tienen 500.000 toneladas de litio que Rusia no tiene. Cuandovdescienda el consumo de petroleo a ver como paga Rusia su roto.


----------



## Casino (26 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No seria la primera vez, este articulo relata los hechos , solo he puesto una parte
> 
> *El misterio sin resolver detrás del acto terrorista que llevó a Putin al poder*
> Toda la evidencia disponible apunta a la complicidad de Putin en los atentados con bombas en edificios de apartamentos de 1999 en Rusia. Aquellos que han tratado de investigar han sido asesinados, uno por uno.
> ...




Por esto es por lo que acabaron asesinando a Anna Politkovskaya en el portal de su casa. Democracias transparentes y tal, de las que les gustan a los follaputines.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Que chapuza del FSB, de risa
Mas bien parece hecho a conciencia tanta incompetencia no puede ser real


La hilaridad continúa. FSB publicó un video de los documentos que fabricaron para incriminar a Ucrania que contienen la frase "Firma ilegible" en lugar de colocar una firma ilegible.


El FSB también compró 3 videojuegos de Los Sims en lugar de 3 tarjetas SIM para teléfonos. E incluido eso en las pertenencias de los perpetradores imaginarios. Este es un complot de asignación que el FSB "descubrió" contra Solovyev, uno de los propagandistas televisivos más queridos de Putin.



Vladimir Solovyev ha tenido al menos 9 hijos con Dios sabe cuántas mujeres. He aquí una muestra del trabajo que hace este payaso para su Querido Líder a diario.




No me sorprendería que el FSB se esté riendo de esto. Puede imaginarse que el mismo Solovyev le dijo a un alto mando que preparara esto, "haga exactamente lo que le digo... o de lo contrario... (I le dirá a Putin)", y el FSB decidió para cumplir plenamente. mi reflexión



Esto es demasiado bueno para ser una incompetencia real. Vamos... *sabes* que a Putin no se le mostraron estos videos/fotos de la "evidencia" plantada antes de que hiciera el ridículo en la televisión nacional.




Aquí está el video completo publicado por el FSB. Estoy bastante convencido de que el FSB jodió intencionalmente a Putin con esta "operación" y lo hizo parecer un Sabes que pensaron que nadie en el Kremlin vería todo el asunto, y mucho menos el propio Putin.




*Espías rusos fastidian hilarantemente la afirmación de 'complot de asesinato' de Putin*

FALLIDO
Un supuesto engaño ruso que salió vergonzosamente mal indica que los agentes de Putin tienen problemas para seguir incluso las instrucciones más básicas.


Durante una reunión del lunes en la Oficina del Fiscal General de Moscú, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , hizo una acusación impactante, anunciando el arresto de varios asesinos acusados que supuestamente planeaban matar al destacado periodista de la televisión estatal rusa y ferviente partidario de Putin, Vladimir Solovyov .
“Esta mañana, los órganos del FSB detuvieron las actividades de un grupo terrorista que estaba planeando un ataque y el asesinato de un destacado periodista de la televisión rusa”, declaró Putin, alegando que el complot fue orquestado por “funcionarios diplomáticos de alto rango en Europa y Estados Unidos”. los Estados Unidos” que se esfuerzan por dividir a la sociedad rusa y “destruir Rusia desde dentro”. Putin alegó que el fracaso de Occidente para prevalecer en el frente informativo de la guerra en Ucrania lo ha llevado a “recurrir al terror, a organizar los asesinatos de nuestros periodistas”. Agregó: “Conocemos los nombres de los patrocinadores de las agencias de inteligencia occidentales, en primer lugar, por supuesto, de la CIA de los Estados Unidos, que está trabajando con los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania”.

La notoria agencia de contrainteligencia FSB de Rusia publicó un video de los arrestos, así como las llamadas imágenes "detrás de escena" de los agentes que buscan y confiscan bienes supuestamente encontrados en el apartamento de los sospechosos, que fue publicado en su totalidad por el medio de comunicación estatal . _RIA Novosti_ en Telegram. Las imágenes mostraban una variedad de artículos colocados en el apartamento, incluida una fotografía de Adolf Hitler, seis pasaportes ucranianos de aspecto impecable, una peluca rubia y camisetas nuevas adornadas con esvásticas que parecían tener arrugas recientes de un envío reciente.

Pero los elementos aparentemente nuevos no fueron los únicos elementos curiosos representados en el video del FSB. En el video original, se mostraban tres copias de un videojuego de Los Sims sobre la cama, así como un libro que contenía una inscripción amenazadora que decía en parte: “Matar para vivir y vivir para matar”, firmada con el nombre de “ Firma poco clara.

Los usuarios de las redes sociales se apresuraron a señalar que el juego SIMS y la "Firma no está clara" podrían ser signos de que el arresto era parte de un engaño del FSB que salió mal, y señalaron que las directivas para preparar la escena del crimen podrían haber incluido la colocación de tres tarjetas SIM. y firmando el libro con una firma imperceptible, y que estas instrucciones podrían haber sido malinterpretadas o tomadas demasiado literalmente por los agentes. Tal vez al darse cuenta de que sus agentes se equivocaron, los videos oficiales publicados por el FSB en su canal de YouTube excluyeron el libro y desdibujaron las imágenes de los videojuegos SIMS.


A pesar de las lagunas obvias en la narrativa oficial del llamado complot de asesinato, el Kremlin parece seguir con su historia. El lunes, el director del Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia, Alexander Bortnikov, dijo al canal Rossiya-1 de Rusia que un grupo de seis neonazis rusos planeaba matar al presentador de televisión estatal Vladimir Solovyov por orden de los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania.
En su entrevista con el medio de comunicación estatal _RIA Novosti_ , Solovyov dijo que no se dio cuenta de que lo seguían y agradeció efusivamente al FSB por salvarle la vida. Pero las bases para las acusaciones del lunes parecen haber sido establecidas días antes: dos días antes de los arrestos, Solovyov afirmó que durante su trote matutino, fue abordado por acosadores desconocidos.
“Estaba corriendo por el terraplén hoy, cuando dos bastardos gordos pasaron junto a mí en sus bicicletas, gritando 'Gloria a Ucrania'”, dijo durante su programa _Solovyov Live_ . “Estaban demasiado asustados para detenerse y recibir un puñetazo en sus grasientas caras. Los rastrearemos y los encontraremos, sin duda, porque todo está en video... Tenemos que atrapar a todos los cabrones de aquí.

Solovyov, partidario vocal de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, acusó sin fundamento al presidente ucraniano Volodomyr Zelensky de encabezar el presunto complot para asesinarlo y afirmó haber sido atacado porque es un periodista judío. Rossiya-1 informó que los "asesinos neonazis" admitieron haber planeado el asesinato de otras personalidades de los medios estatales, mostrando un clip de un conspirador anónimo cuyo rostro estaba borroso que dijo que también habían planeado eliminar al presentador de televisión estatal Dmitry Kiselyov, jefe de RT Margarita Simonyan, su esposo Tigran Keosayan, así como los expertos pro-Putin Olga Skabeeva y Evgeny Popov.
Inside The Bizarre Conspiracy Theory That Halted Putin’s Bombing Plans
Durante una transmisión del lunes por la noche del programa de televisión estatal _60 Minutos_ , Olga Skabeeva concluyó: “Ucrania se convirtió oficialmente en el patrocinador del terrorismo”. A principios de abril, durante su llamada telefónica con el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, Zelensky había pedido a Estados Unidos que designara a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo. Las acusaciones de hoy buscan hacer rebotar esa acusación en el regazo de Ucrania.
Al abrir su programa vespertino el lunes _,_ Solovyov parecía realmente mareado mientras discutía el presunto complot para matarlo. Se rió de tener que responder llamadas y dar entrevistas sobre los arrestos, y se rió de cómo el presidente de Ucrania debe haber orquestado el plan por celos profesionales. Resultó que Solovyov no parecía estar tomando los supuestos atentados contra su vida ni la mitad de en serio que la incautación de sus villas italianas debido a las sanciones occidentales.










Russian Spies Hilariously Screw Up Putin’s ‘Assassination Plot’ Claim


An alleged Russian hoax gone embarrassingly wrong indicates that Putin’s agents have trouble following even the most basic instructions.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ésta sería su supuesta razón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de ese libro ya existía algún documento oficial donde los rusos reconocían que Ucrania no podía ser un ente independiente, en contra de los tratados que había firmado o iban a firmar. El primer presidente de Ucrania habla de esto. Rusia tiene un objetivo claro en Ucrania desde Yeltsin, solo que hasta 2014 lo intentaron políticamente por la vía de la división interna (idioma y cultura)


----------



## ghawar (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Antes de ese libro ya existía algún documento oficial donde los rusos reconocían que Ucrania no podía ser un ente independiente, en contra de los tratados que había firmado o iban a firmar. El primer presidente de Ucrania habla de esto. Rusia tiene un objetivo claro en Ucrania desde Yeltsin, solo que hasta 2014 lo intentaron políticamente por la vía de la división interna (idioma y cultura)



Este conflicto viene de lejos,


revelaciones de Gorbachov sobre Ucrania suenan extrañamente familiares. Encontrado en el impresionante libro de ⁦
@e_sarotte
⁩ : https://yalebooks.co.uk/display.asp?k=9780300259933… .





claramente tienen efectos de tan largo alcance. Desde Moscú, el embajador Strauss advirtió a Washington que "el evento más revolucionario de 1991 para Rusia puede no ser el colapso del comunismo, sino la pérdida de algo que los rusos de todas las tendencias políticas consideran como parte de su propio cuerpo político, y cercano a él". el corazón en eso: Ucrania.
En resumen, la cuestión de qué hacer con el interés potencial de Ucrania en la OTAN estaba cargada de importancia; era, en cierto modo, una pregunta sobre dónde terminaba Europa en el Este. También había un enorme problema práctico: Gorbachov estaba tratando furiosamente de impedir que Bush tratara directamente con Kiev. Como descendiente de rusos y ucranianos, estaba haciendo todo lo posible para evitar que sus tierras ancestrales se separaran. El líder soviético afirmó, como parte de ese esfuerzo, que Ucrania en su actual
las fronteras de alquiler serían una construcción inestable si se rompieran. Le dijo a Bush que había llegado a existir sólo porque los bolcheviques locales en un momento lo manipularon de esa manera para asegurar su propio poder. Habían "agregado Kharkov y Donbass", y Jruschov más tarde "pasó Crimea de Rusia a Ucrania como un gesto fraternal". rebelarse contra cualquiera en


algunos de los coroneles pueden hablar muy
demostrativamente", pero "esto no significa que realmente actuarán como hablan". Baker volvió a insistir, preguntándose si habría un conflicto abierto entre Rusia y Ucrania una vez que se separaran. Yakovlev, escéptico, respondió que había 12 millones de rusos en Ucrania, con "muchos en matrimonios mixtos", así que "¿qué tipo de guerra podría ser esa?" Baker respondió simplemente: "una guerra normal".


Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Antes de ese libro ya existía algún documento oficial donde los rusos reconocían que Ucrania no podía ser un ente independiente, en contra de los tratados que había firmado o iban a firmar. El primer presidente de Ucrania habla de esto. Rusia tiene un objetivo claro en Ucrania desde Yeltsin, solo que hasta 2014 lo intentaron políticamente por la vía de la división interna (idioma y cultura)


----------



## gargamelix (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dugin es un megalómano con una idea muy equivocada sobre las capacidades de Rusia, véase el caso de sus pretensiones sobre China.
> 
> Pero es curioso que su libro, que justamente acabo de leer, coincida con el de Brzezinski en la capital importancia de Ucrania, el polaco ya propone en "el gran tablero mundial" utilizar a Ucrania contra Rusia tal y como se está haciendo. Si está presente de modo destacado en las dos "biblias" geopoltiicas de Rusia y USA, está claro que es un problema grave lo que hay ahí. Lo peligroso aquí es que ambos identifican un punto de choque y todas las fuerzas ahora se han conjurado para provocar la colisión



Si yo fuera un "enemigo" de Rusia estaría encantado con que Dugin fuera el gran pensador y estratega geopolítico ruso, porque es un involucionista a niveles épicos lo que provoca un diferencial frente a otros modelos sociales que lo destina irremediablemente al fracaso.

Particularmente absurdo e irracional es su fobia al desarrollo científico. Ahí bordea el sueño de la razón con regocijo.

Pero la realidad es mucho más mezquina, esto es control económico y social de su cortijo (o lo que ellos consideran su cortijo) y poco más. No hay grandes ideales, todo eso es un armazón propagandístico. Quizás en la próxima generación de dirigentes rusos, la difusión de este tipo de ideología ultranacionalista instrumentalizada para el control social sí haya cuajado, estos realmente prefieren almorzar en París que comer una romántica cebolla cocida en la olla de hierro de la madre Rusia.


----------



## ELVR (26 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Lo del ataque a una radio me suena sospechosamente familiar...


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Sin confirmar


BREAKING Alemania autorizará envíos de tanques a Ucrania: fuentes gubernamentales


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se zumbaron con Japón, luego entre ellos, la primera, otra vez entre ellos, y en la segunda partieron el bacalao con material militar obsoleto. Para bien o para mal ese es el sino militar ruso.
> 
> Buen apunte en tu último párrafo, lo de la "operación especial" Va más allá de una cuestión puramente propagandística, en realidad Rusia a día de hoy no ha declarado la guerra a nadie situación que deriva, como bien indicaste, en que no se han activado todos los poderes a tal efecto. Es probable que de continuar enfrentándose a la OTAN de forma encubierta, activen tales poderes y a partir de la escalada será inevitable.











Batalla de Tsushima - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las grandes perdidas producen cambios.

Si Rusia continua perdiendo material al ritmo que lo hace, con pocas posibilidades de reponer todo el material (entiendo por las piezas que importan). Pues esto es insostenible en el tiempo, el plazo no pueden ser años, tienen que ser semanas o meses.

Una movilización general es un movimiento peligroso, cuando mientes tanto, otro cambio de guion es mal asunto. Rusia es el atacante, y mandar a morir los jóvenes por el ego de un crápula pues a la larga implica que va a caer.

Los americanos lo saben por eso mandan las armas, ucrania tiene un gran numero potencial de soldados, que luchan por sus casas.


----------



## moncton (26 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ésta sería su supuesta razón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es muy interesante y tambien muy tipico, es lo que hacen los imperios en decadencia, miran hacia atras, tienen nostalgia de pasadas glorias y pretenden que el futuro sea una repeticion de los exitos de tiempos atras.

Ya lo he comentado alguna vez en este hilo, cuando España perdio los ultimos restos del imperio en Cuba y Filipinas, tanto el ejercito como la marina eran un palido reflejo de pasado, estructuras viejas, corrupcion, tecnologia obsoleta, efectivos insuficientes estirados y destinados a miles de km de la capital, con problemas economicos y financieros, clase politica ineficaz, oficiales incompetentes... 

pero aun asi, algunos comentaristas se atrevian a escribir relatos fantasiosos de como los pateticos navios de madera de la marina se iban a enfrentar y derrotar a la marina de guerra de los USA, como los soldados de reemplazo mal equipados, mal entrenados, desmoralizados y desnutridos iban a repeler a los marines profesionales americanos y en las oficinas de los ministerios de madrid, los burocratas estaban ocupados planificando la creacion de un grupo naval para el mar Baltico

Pues lo del Dugin es lo mismo, como la realidad rusa es una mierda, se dedica a escribir fan fiction rusofila, como si fuese un juego de rol donde el dungeon master crea el escenario y los jugadores siguen una serie de reglas prederterminadas para avanzar la historia

El problema no es que un pirado escriba fantasias animadas, porque eso de repartirse europa con Alemania, quedarse con los paises del pacto de varsovia y sobre todo lo de enfrentarse (y derrotar) a china, con un pais de 140 millones de habitantes y el PIB de italia es una alucinacion, porque como se ha visto, llegada la hora de la verdad y no pueden ni conquistar una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes a 30 km de la frontera con rusia

Y habria que ver hasta que punto el Duguin se cree lo que escribe o simplemente lo hace porque sabe que ese tipo de ideas tienen aceptacion entre la elite politica y militar de rusia. Al final puede ser que lo haga para ganar influencia (y dinero)

Porque el problema no es que lo escriba o que se lo crea el problema es que un dictador paranoide lo haga y decida intentarlo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Abr 2022)

BTR-82A 



Spoiler












Josant2022 dijo:


> Bombas de fósforo everywhere



Es munición de termita de los MLRS



Iskander-M en acción:


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> McFluffy es un cuñao lamentable, pero es más miserable que cuñao. Un tipejo repugnante a todos los niveles.



No te pases hombre, los hay mucho más antipáticos, @McNulty saluda en el ascensor hombre!!

Qué seria este hilo sin los ilustres defensores de la Operación Especial!! Seria como el hilo general, que ha sido acaparado por
@JoséBatallas (clamando con que se ignore a los pocos que osan contradecirle) y otros pelmazos ilustres que han convertido el hilo en un cognazo insufrible e ilegible. Parecido a como @mazuste y otros "voluntarios de Maduro" coparon el hilo de Venezuela hasta su gloriosa extinción por pura inanición y aburrimiento.

Ayer abrí un hilo para contentar a estos asiduos visitantes, como @zapatitos pero como si quieres arroz Catalina, ni un simple zanx






__





Oliver Stone en BCN: 'EE UU es un animal asesino, un perro de presa" "Putin es un patriota, un auténtico hijo de Rusia que mira por su pueblo"


Los putinianos está noche van a dormir felices y contentos y se reafirmaran en sus convicciones. Y los que lo lean mañana más de lo mismo. Cuesta poco llevarles un poco de alegría, hoy estaban un poco bajos de ánimos con tanto incendio fortuito. Esta vez no echarán pestes contra Lo País. Y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

No es coña: Helicóptero de guerra ruso derribado en Nueva York.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Abr 2022)

Podrían estar muy bien si se hubieran centrado en eso y hubieran permitido el desarrollo interno en vez de obsesionarse con su control. Han perdido 3 décadas por la avaricia desmedida de los 1000 privilegiados que controlan Rusia. Ahora que culpen a la música o a la CIA, daría risa si no fuera porque están causando una desgracia terrible.


----------



## moncton (26 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Podrían estar muy bien si se hubieran centrado en eso y hubieran permitido el desarrollo interno en vez de obsesionarse con su control. Han perdido 3 décadas por la avaricia desmedida de los 1000 privilegiados que controlan Rusia. Ahora que culpen a la música o a la CIA, daría risa si no fuera porque están causando una desgracia terrible.



Con el potencial que tiene rusia en extension y materias primas, podria perfectamente tener 500 millones de poblacion y estar de tu a tu con USA, china y la UE, sus ciudadanos podrian tener un nivel de vida similar al europeo y proyectar soft power en el medio oriente y asia

pero no, como muy bien dices, dejaron que 1000 espabilados se quedasen con el cortijo y lo llevan como lo llevaba un señorito andaluz o un don de la mafia calabresa, Ese es el crimen y esa es una de las razones por las que Putin se ha metido en este pantano. Cuando ve que las cosas empiezan a ir regulin internamente (y las cosas no le iban tan bien) lo tipico es intentar la aventura militar, va bien para todo, callas bocas con el discurso patriotico, puedes aprobar leyes restrictivas (mas aun), distraes a la poblacion y bien llevado hasta puede ser relativamente positivo economicamente

El problema es que para que funcione, tienes que ganar, sino la tortilla se puede dar la vuelta rapidito


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Abr 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha posteado ya. Mensaje desde la ultratumba de Wali a los héroes de Mariupol.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Abr 2022)

Ayer se reportó concentración en el frente sur, con la intención de atacar la ciudad natal de Zelenski, Krivoy Rog.



El objetivo quizás no sea tomar la ciudad sino cortar las líneas ferroviarias que dan apoyo de logística al frente este.


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Sigue la false flag del FSB

#BREAKING : Personas desconocidas dispararon contra un aeródromo militar en #Tiraspol en #Transnistria . Esta información es confirmada por nuestras fuentes. Siga a los detalles. 



Explosiones sacudieron el pueblo de Mayak en #Transnistria . Como resultado, dos antenas de radio que transmitían la radio rusa fueron destruidas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Batalla de Tsushima - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a pesar de todo, los japos fueron volatilizados con armas nucleares por parte de los EEUU, mientras que los rusos partieron la pana en la SGM. A eso me refería en mi primera intervención.

Realmente en Ucrania quedaba muy poca gente joven, las oportunidades laborales eran pocas y el país pasto de la corrupción. Es cierto que EEUU llevaba 8 años preparando este enfrentamiento y mejoró sus capacidades militares. A nivel de personal fanátizo a los jóvenes granjeros y agricultores integrándolos al batallón Azov, que si bien son unidades bien preparadas suponen las únicas líneas defensivas válidas junto con 50000 ó 60000 soldados profesionales ucranianos. A partir de ahí poca cosa más existe a pesar de la movilización generalizada.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Abr 2022)

*Líderes militares de EE. UU. se reunirán con aliados en Alemania*

El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, quiere que la OTAN envíe más ayuda a Ucrania, lo que podría dificultar que Rusia reconstruya su ejército después de pérdidas significativas en dos meses de guerra.









Ukraine Live Updates: U.S. Military Leaders to Meet With Allies in Germany


Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin wants NATO to send more aid to Ukraine that could make it harder for Russia to rebuild its military after significant losses in two months of war.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ELVR (26 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No te pases hombre, los hay mucho más antipáticos, @McNulty saluda en el ascensor hombre!!
> 
> Qué seria este hilo sin los ilustres defensores de la Operación Especial!! Seria como el hilo general, que ha sido acaparado por
> @JoséBatallas (clamando con que se ignore a los pocos que osan contradecirle) y otros pelmazos ilustres que han convertido el hilo en un cognazo insufrible e ilegible. Parecido a como @mazuste y otros "voluntarios de Maduro" coparon el hilo de Venezuela hasta su gloriosa extinción por pura inanición y aburrimiento.
> ...



La zapatitos me puso ayer en el ignore cuando, después de llenarse la boca ella con los ucros nancys, puse un par de imágenes de rusos nazis y otra con voluntarios israelíes en el bando ucraniano.

Es una lástima, la ponía frenética que desmontase sus off-topic y a más que no le diese la razón.


----------



## Ricardiano (26 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lo sé.
> 
> Lo que vengo a decir es que mientras la CIA acertó sobre las intenciones putinianas...el Pentágono erró en las capacidades de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano.



Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Para empezar debían conocer muy bien cuales eran las capacidades del ejercito ucraniano porque lo estaban entrenando. Cosa, por cierto, que hacen por medio mundo. Al que le interese hay un libro maravilloso de Kaplan "imperial grunts". Que explica entre otras cosas esta formación en lugares recónditos y con muy poco foco...hasta que se lía. Es una joya, al estilo de los libros de Kapuscinski.

Hay una cierta tradición en el ejercito usano que básicamente se preparan para la guerra en función de lo que dicen tener los posibles adversarios. ¿Qué dices tener misiles hipersónicos que hacen volteretas en el aire? Pues me preparo para ello por si entreamos en combate. ¿Qué tienes 12.000 tanques? Creo las herramientas necesarias para parar ese tipo de ofensivas. 

Tengo la sensación que esto se debe a dos cosas: 

1- Desde Vietnam el ejercito usano siempre ha sido mucho más precavido y menos prepotente cuando interviene. Por lo tanto más preparado. Si luego todo lo que decías tener es propaganda, eso que se llevan. 

2- El complejo militar-industrial no quiere que le recorten ni un dólar. Y una forma de evitar esos recortes es asegurar que las amenazas son mucho más grandes, serías y peligrosas de lo que realmente pueden ser. 


Esta cultura militar es lo que les da esa superioridad aplastante en los campos de batalla. Y el dinero que invierten claro.

Aquí dejo la entrevista que le hacen a Petraeus que algo sabe de esto. Del 24 febrero, justo antes de la invasión:









‘Can Russia Actually Control the Entire Landmass of Ukraine?’


A conversation with David Petraeus on what the American experience in Iraq means for Russia’s conflict with Ukraine




www.theatlantic.com






Y aquí en video, solo 4 días de guerra:



Resumen: 

- Ejercito ruso cutrez nivel dios. 
- La palabra logística no existe en ruso
- Ni de coña van a poder ocupar ni una parte del territorio ucraniano 
- Dificilmente caerá ninguna ciudad importante, y de caer, no la podrán mantener
- No saben lo que es intentar ocupar un país de más de 40 millones de persona con una fuerza de 190.000 hombres. 
- Los rusos no son conscientes de la determinación de los ucranianos
- No es que no vaya a caer Kiev, es no va a caer ni jarkov que está al lado de su frontera
- Las armas occidentales seguirán llegando y ya marcan (4 días de guerra) la diferencia
- Todo lo anterior no es ninguna sorpresa, es más o menos lo esperado.

Repito una es de ANTES de la guerra y otra cuando llevan 4 dias y parecía que aquello era un paseo militar.


Y ahora lo comparamos con nuestros generales retirados. Tweet de Ione Belarra para más inri. Este es del 4 de Marzo. 




Resumen: 

- Pa qué luchan? si van a palmar en ná?
- Enviar armas? Pa qué? se van a hacer daño


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Lo del ataque a una radio me suena sospechosamente familiar...



El incidente Gleiwitz. Lo están copiando todo al detalle...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El incidente Gleiwitz. Lo están copiando todo al detalle...



La cosa es que desde transistiria salían los plagios rusos del tomahawk...


----------



## Maxim Gorki (26 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante y tambien muy tipico, es lo que hacen los imperios en decadencia, miran hacia atras, tienen nostalgia de pasadas glorias y pretenden que el futuro sea una repeticion de los exitos de tiempos atras.
> 
> Ya lo he comentado alguna vez en este hilo, cuando España perdio los ultimos restos del imperio en Cuba y Filipinas, tanto el ejercito como la marina eran un palido reflejo de pasado, estructuras viejas, corrupcion, tecnologia obsoleta, efectivos insuficientes estirados y destinados a miles de km de la capital, con problemas economicos y financieros, clase politica ineficaz, oficiales incompetentes...
> 
> ...



En el caso de la Guerra de Cuba y Filipinas el ejército español no estaba en tan malas condiciones ni la Marina usaba barcos de madera.

Había muchos más soldados españoles en Cuba que asaltantes useños. Estos últimos estaban realmente preocupados por quedar atrapados en la isla sin posibilidad de ser avituallados. Los barcos españoles no eran tan modernos como los useños pero entre las baterías de costa y estos barcos deberían haber hecho frente con solvencia a los americanos. La única batalla terrestre de importancia que se dio, la de las Colinas de San Juan, supuso una victoria pírrica para los americanos (por la increible cantidad de bajas que sufrieron), y casi una auténtica debacle.

Tras la victoria en la parte oriental, la menos pertrechada de la isla, les quedaba a los americanos dirigirse al centro y oeste de la isla (casi nada). Pero desde Mandril ordenaron rendirse.

Los oficiales bajo el mando de Cervera, mandos muy competentes, le pidieron que no se metiera en la ratonera de Guantánamo, pero él no les hizo caso. Luego le pidieron salir de noche, todos los barcos a la vez, pero él no les hizo caso. Cervera les hizo salir de día uno a uno y la batalla consistió en un tiro al pato. Finalmente, Cervera ordenó embarrancar su barco, con un par.

Había una escuadra de refuerzo que había salido de España en dirección a Cuba, pero los de Mandril les ordenaron que volvieran. Los useños estaban seriamente preocupados porque esta escuadra podría poner el graves problemas la costa este de EEUU.

Algo parecido pasó en Cavite (Manila).

El invento de Isaac Peral pudo cambiar el rumbo de la guerra, esto es lo que dice Wikipedia sobre las pruebas muy pocos años antes de la guerra:

"Las pruebas oficiales se desarrollaron a lo largo de 1889 y 1890. Conviene resaltar que no se le concedió permiso para efectuar la prueba clave y más elocuente que había solicitado el propio inventor: atravesar sumergido el estrecho de Gibraltar, desde Algeciras hasta Ceuta. A pesar de lo cual, demostró en las pruebas que se verificaron que podía navegar en inmersión a la voluntad de su comandante, con el destino, rumbo y cota predefinidas y en mar abierto. Además, demostró que podía atacar, sin ser visto, a cualquier buque de superficie, incluso de noche. La Comisión Técnica nombrada al efecto avaló el éxito de las pruebas del primer submarino de la historia. Sin embargo, oscuros intereses nunca aclarados motivaron que las autoridades del momento desecharan el invento y alentaran una campaña de desprestigio contra el inventor, al cual no le quedó más remedio que solicitar la baja en la Marina e intentar aclarar a la opinión pública la verdad de lo sucedido. Esto tras su fallecimiento dejaría a su familia en difícil situación económica."

También hay que tener en cuenta que Cánovas del Castillo, Presidente del Consejo de Ministros, fue asesinado en 1897.

Y como esto, mucho más.

Qué extraño que tanto dirigente político y militar joda adrede a su propio país ... ¿qui?


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Había muchos más soldados españoles en Cuba que asaltantes useños. Estos últimos estaban realmente preocupados por quedar atrapados en la isla sin posibilidad de ser avituallados. Los barcos españoles no eran tan modernos como los useños pero entre las baterías de costa y estos barcos deberían haber hecho frente con solvencia a los americanos. La única batalla terrestre de importancia que se dio, *la de las Colinas de San Juan*, supuso una victoria pírrica para los americanos (por la increible cantidad de bajas que sufrieron), y casi una auténtica debacle.



Si la memoria no me falla, en el lado useño estaba un tal Roosevelt.









La lección de humildad que unos pocos espartanos españoles dieron a la caballería de élite de Roosevelt


En 1898, el futuro presidente arribó a Cuba con un regimiento de jinetes voluntarios, los míticos «Rough Riders». El político no creía que los nuestros pudiesen resistir en envite de los Estados Unidos... pero se equivocó estrepitosamente



www.abc.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Ucrania está comenzando a ceder muchas posiciones estratégicas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

no te digo un avión, helicoptero o sumergible, pero eso es sota caballo rey. Pillas al listo de la clase y en 2 dias lo tiene.



Poncio dijo:


> Si los sueltan los suecos eso bien utilizado puede volver tarumba a la horda por su movilidad. La duda que tengo es cuanto tardas en entrenar al equipo que lo maneje, no es un m113 con un mortero como gastamos por aquí, tiene pinta de requerir ciertas aptitudes para su uso efectivo.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (26 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si la memoria no me falla, en el lado useño estaba un tal Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue el "héroe" de la batalla de las Colinas de San Juan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Fue el "héroe" de la batalla de las Colinas de San Juan.



La logística usaba fue tan caótica que la caballería iba sin caballos..y esos uniformes azules era de lana gruesa..por supuesto lo ideal para el verano tropical


----------



## moncton (26 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Para empezar debían conocer muy bien cuales eran las capacidades del ejercito ucraniano porque lo estaban entrenando. Cosa, por cierto, que hacen por medio mundo. Al que le interese hay un libro maravilloso de Kaplan "imperial grunts". Que explica entre otras cosas esta formación en lugares recónditos y con muy poco foco...hasta que se lía. Es una joya, al estilo de los libros de Kapuscinski.
> 
> Hay una cierta tradición en el ejercito usano que básicamente se preparan para la guerra en función de lo que dicen tener los posibles adversarios. ¿Qué dices tener misiles hipersónicos que hacen volteretas en el aire? Pues me preparo para ello por si entreamos en combate. ¿Qué tienes 12.000 tanques? Creo las herramientas necesarias para parar ese tipo de ofensivas.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en todo, los americanos llevaban años armando a los ucranianos y cambiando la estructura y tacticas de su ejercito, de ser una copia mala del modelo sovietico a ser una copia buena del modelo OTAN, de ahi las armas que les enviaron, manpads y antitanques, alta movilidad, atacar y retirarse, destruir logistica...

Todo esto sobre el papel queda muy bonito pero la gran incognita era como iban a reaccionar las tropas ucranianas, si iban a estar motivados para luchar o se rendirian, y el Zelenski, si iba a aguantar o largarse a las primeras de cambio

Una vez en los primeros dias vieron que los ucranianos iban a muerte (literalmente) y los rusos eran tan malos como se imaginaron, la estrategia esta clara, armas y soporte hasta el infinito y mas alla


----------



## ELVR (26 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El incidente Gleiwitz. Lo están copiando todo al detalle...



Pero, pero... Los nancys no eran los otrooos?


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Abr 2022)

pues a rusia no le van a quedar tanques para lo de moldavia, eh?

es más, no le quedan ni para el donbas, como para hacer el chorras más allá

desde que dijeron que no iban a zumbarse azovstal no han ganado terreno, al contrario
y porque los ucros tienen que descansar un poco (ya vemos que no mucho, porque los tanques siguen cayendo como moscas), si no, los rusos estarían ya en sebastopol pidiendo el armisticio


----------



## Chaini (26 Abr 2022)

Estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión siempre. Pero el discurso de Gisbert no difiere mucho de los bots prorusos de twitter baneados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que comentaba de que habia que estar atentos a los CMs palanganeros del foro para saber si los atentados eran operaciones PSYOPS del khan para escalar la guerra. Si decian que eran cigarrillos mal apagados son ataques ucranianos, si son ataques intolerables y blablabla, son operaciones especiales de la FSB.

Atencion a este gran palanganero:






La guerra se extiende a Moldavia


¿O mejor decír 'la extienden? Esos atentados son muy sospechosos. Moldavia no quiere entrar en la OTAN: "Moldavia no pedirá entrar en la OTAN", asegura su primera ministra Veremos cuando empiecen a volar restaurantes El Descanso si mantienen esa 'neutralidad' o hacen el Felipe González. Huele a...




www.burbuja.info





Pol Put quiere escalar el conflicto; movilizacion masiva. Ucrania debe prepararse a full.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Lo normal es que estuviera en la trena un tio que se dedica a blanquear crímenes de lesa humanidad de escala nacional.
En Mariupol han muerto por la invasion rusa decenas de miles, ves las imagenes y te crees que pueden haber muerto 100.000 civiles. Y esa bosta subhumana en asociacion criminal para ocultar ese genocidio.
Ojo Iker Jimenez llevandole al programa tambien es responsable.
Vamos si se montan unos juicios de nuremberg, no se libra.



Chaini dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión siempre. Pero el discurso de Gisbert no difiere mucho de los bots prorusos de twitter baneados.


----------



## Poncio (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que han ido otros dos generales rusos a la lata de la necroporra y un tercero anda pachucho.


----------



## Chaini (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo normal es que estuviera en la trena un tio que se dedica a blanquear crímenes de lesa humanidad de escala nacional.
> En Mariupol han muerto por la invasion rusa decenas de miles, ves las imagenes y te crees que pueden haber muerto 100.000 civiles. Y esa bosta subhumana en asociacion criminal para ocultar ese genocidio.
> Ojo Iker Jimenez llevandole al programa tambien es responsable.
> Vamos si se montan unos juicios de nuremberg, no se libra.



Esta obviando que Mariupol no se ha destruido sola. Ha sido obra de su amo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Tenemos en occidente un problema con la respuesta que estamos dando al exterminio de ucranianos, estamos aceptando costes inmensos con el tema de las materias primas mientras que no hacemos cosas que son practicamente Gratis, como cerrar embajadas rusas que son meras sucursales de sabotaje y encerrar a esas ratas que colaboran con genocidios.



Chaini dijo:


> Esta obviando que Mariupol no se ha destruido sola. Ha sido obra de su amo


----------



## Calahan (26 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Podrían estar muy bien si se hubieran centrado en eso y hubieran permitido el desarrollo interno en vez de obsesionarse con su control. Han perdido 3 décadas por la avaricia desmedida de los 1000 privilegiados que controlan Rusia. Ahora que culpen a la música o a la CIA, daría risa si no fuera porque están causando una desgracia terrible.



Muy triste como se ha llevado la transición al capitalismo en el este de Europa y Rusia frente a cómo lo ha llevado China.

Detesto la miseria que a traído a tantos europeos ese cambio.
Un montón de europeas del este cayendo/yendo a la prostitución, o la esperanza media de vida de un hombre ruso esté en los 63 años. 
Nunca consideré a los rusos no europeos ni en la guerra fría. A pesar que sólo un trozo de Rusia sea geográficamente europea.
También recuerdo la falta de solidaridad de las élites occidentales cuando esos países necesitaban ayuda.


----------



## Calahan (26 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> En el caso de la Guerra de Cuba y Filipinas el ejército español no estaba en tan malas condiciones ni la Marina usaba barcos de madera.
> 
> Había muchos más soldados españoles en Cuba que asaltantes useños. Estos últimos estaban realmente preocupados por quedar atrapados en la isla sin posibilidad de ser avituallados. Los barcos españoles no eran tan modernos como los useños pero entre las baterías de costa y estos barcos deberían haber hecho frente con solvencia a los americanos. La única batalla terrestre de importancia que se dio, la de las Colinas de San Juan, supuso una victoria pírrica para los americanos (por la increible cantidad de bajas que sufrieron), y casi una auténtica debacle.
> 
> ...



Isaac Peral?
Ya con Narcís Monturiol hicieron lo mismo.
No creo que fuese sólo miopía sino corrupción pura y dura.


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Abr 2022)

Teamkill by russian tank.
Show kids this video as why going to school is important.


----------



## moncton (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia, Rumania, eslovaquia, Bulgaria.... incluso Hungria por mucho que ladran no tienen intencion de salir de la UE

por supuesto peferirian recibir el dinero y hacer lo que les sale de los cojones y quien no, pero la alternativa es mucho mas jodida


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Teamkill by russian tank.
> Show kids this video as why going to school is important.



Ostia tio. Avisa. 
¿Pero en que cojones estaba pensado el pavo ese? ¿No ha visto venir al blindado de recuperación o estaba hasta las cejas de Vodka?


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Abr 2022)

El Sgt James Vasquez vuelve al frente. Eso ha anunciado hoy en twitter



Su unidad ha estado reorganizandose y a la espera de su caballería.


----------



## Calahan (26 Abr 2022)

Ahora, pero han tardado treinta años.
La transición fué un desastre. Al capitalismo más salvaje.

Hubo empresas catalanas que intentaron invertir en Rusia y les robaron incluso vagones de mercancías de productos.
Pero me refiero más al principio. En los años noventa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Transnistria activa el Estado de alarma y Moldavia reune de urgencia al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional. 

Tanto ha ido el cántaro a la fuente que...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, el fracaso del asalto inicial a Kiev es simple: el dinero destinado a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de los últimos 30 años está invertido, en una gran parte, en mansiones, drogas y putas.

Los rusos cambiaron su estrategia ante el ESPANTOSO RIDICULO del frente de Kiev.

Lo que es inexplicable es que la OTAN:

-Esté metiendo armas BRVTALMENTE en Ucrania. Es que ahora no se cortan, ya es A SACO y encima material pesado y complejo.

-Diga abiertamente que quiere una Rusia debilitada.

-Se reúnan en Alemania 40 naciones para hacer un “marco” (es decir, un frente) para impedir la victoria de Rusia en Ucrania (es decir, la OTAN esta declarando una guerra proxy a Rusia) y a Rusia parece importarle tres cojones.

Rusia no tiene más opcion que PEPINO O DERROICIÓN


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Teamkill by russian tank.
> Show kids this video as why going to school is important.



Me llama muchísimo la atención la dejadez y la despreocupación de estos idiotas delante de un tanque. Da la impresión que les tira de un pie la seguridad y que lo mejor es acabar la ñapa cuanto antes para volver a la cantina. Dios mío, se creyeron que dos fulanos poniendo un tronco de tope iban a detener la inercia de un tanque cuesta abajo. Y digo dos porque eran tres pero uno se largó por ahí, seguramente a arreglar un tendido eléctrico con las manos mojadas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Abr 2022)

Cada vez veo más claro que va a haber acción en Transnistria, ayer hubo el incidente de los RPGs contra un edificio "gubernamental" de Transnistria y hoy lo de la voladura de las 2 torres de radio rusas, pero es que adicionalmente se da el caso de que el equipo del intrépido periodista de guerra WarGonzo está en Transnistria, o eso parece según las publicaciones de su telegram.

Además se están calentando las cosas:




Edito para añadir un artículo sobre las milicias prorrusas de Transnistria:









The Victory Day Parade That Everyone Forgot







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Casino (26 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante y tambien muy tipico, es lo que hacen los imperios en decadencia, miran hacia atras, tienen nostalgia de pasadas glorias y pretenden que el futuro sea una repeticion de los exitos de tiempos atras.
> 
> Ya lo he comentado alguna vez en este hilo, cuando España perdio los ultimos restos del imperio en Cuba y Filipinas, tanto el ejercito como la marina eran un palido reflejo de pasado, estructuras viejas, corrupcion, tecnologia obsoleta, efectivos insuficientes estirados y destinados a miles de km de la capital, con problemas economicos y financieros, clase politica ineficaz, oficiales incompetentes...
> 
> ...




El ejército español no usaba barcos de madera. Eran buques con protección acorazada en cubierta y gran parte de su línea de flotación, aunque no enteramente fabricados en metal no eran desde luego, buques obsoletos.
En cuanto al equipamiento, el ejército de tierra disponía de los máuser, que eran netamente superiores a los fusiles gusanos, al punto que cambiaron de fusil en cuanto acabó la guerra copiando la acción del fusil español.
Las causas de ese desastre no se debió a nuestros militares, sino como de costumbre, a nuestros políticos, quienes por cierto decidieron no fabricar varios submarinos Peral con los que se hubiese hundido a los barcos gusanos sin bajas propias pues en ese momento no existían las medidas antisubmarino.
El Peral tenía unas capacidades, ya en los 1880, como las de los submarinos de la primera guerra mundial, de hecho los alemanes se quedaron la patente.
Ya está bien de leyenda negra.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Arestovich sobre cuándo Ucrania lanzará una contraofensiva:

“No tenemos armas pesadas. Lo necesitamos. Occidente nos lo proporcionará y nosotros lanzaremos una contraofensiva. No habrá retrasos".


----------



## Maxim Gorki (26 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Polonia, Rumania, eslovaquia, Bulgaria.... incluso Hungria por mucho que ladran no tienen intencion de salir de la UE
> 
> por supuesto peferirian recibir el dinero y hacer lo que les sale de los cojones y quien no, pero la alternativa es mucho mas jodida



La cuestión, bajo mi punto de vista, no es esa (hacer lo que les sale de los cojones), sino admitir o no la primacía del Derecho de la Unión y de los tribunales de la Unión sobre el Derecho nacional.

Las leyes españolas no deben vulnerar el contenido de la Constitución, sin embargo las normas europeas sí, quedando, sin embargo estas por encima de las nacionales.

Ejemplo de aberración.

Artículo 15 de la Constitución:

"Todos tienen derecho a la vida y a la integridad física y moral, sin que, en ningún caso, puedan ser sometidos a tortura ni a penas o tratos inhumanos o degradantes. *Queda abolida la pena de muerte, salvo lo que puedan disponer las leyes penales militares para tiempos de guerra."*

Imaginemos que una directiva europea disponga:

"Se castigará con pena de muerte a aquellos reos de asesinato de menores de edad."

En este caso ha de prevalecer la norma europea, por encima de la Constitución.

Hungría, por ejemplo, no quiere que a los niños se les adoctrine sobre actividades sexuales y "derechos LGTB" en las escuelas. Sin embargo el ejecutivo y el parlamento europeo, por cojones, se opone. ¿Qué tiene que ver esto con el libre tránsito de mercancías, las normas sobre calidad de los productos, la convergencia tributaria ...?


----------



## elena francis (26 Abr 2022)

¿Qué tal va la guerra?


----------



## Abc123CBA (26 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va la guerra?


----------



## podemita medio (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que hay problemas logísticos en Bryanks.. 



Otro jaque mate de Chaputin.


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

la farsa del FSB, guion de Strelkov, , van anunciando la jugada , tan tontos son?

Los pro- #Russia 'n separatistas establecieron bloqueos de carreteras en los llamados #Transnistria o #PMR #Moldova debe estar preparado, a pesar de su "poder protector" #Romania 




Los "queridos y respetados socios" (nazis, sionistas, satanistas) están en guerra. Y se están preparando para ganar esta guerra con todas sus fuerzas.

Según fuentes privadas, Rumanía está realizando preparativos encubiertos para la guerra. Un gran número de soldados y oficiales rumanos han sido llevados a Moldavia bajo la apariencia de "militares moldavos". En particular, en todos los cuarteles generales, una parte significativa de los oficiales moldavos fue reemplazada por oficiales del ejército rumano (en todos los puestos clave), y en las compañías comandantes de las unidades militares (que desempeñaban las funciones de la policía militar) - el personal fue reemplazado por rumanos COMPLETAMENTE.

En el territorio de Moldavia, se están creando y llenando apresuradamente desde el exterior almacenes de uniformes militares y calzado (especialmente este último), raciones del ejército de la OTAN y otros equipos militares auxiliares. Pero no armas. Las fuentes sugieren que no hay necesidad de importar armas, ya que cuando el ejército rumano ingrese a Moldavia, "vendrá con todo lo suyo", y la movilización de los moldavos, con toda probabilidad, no está planeada en absoluto o será de carácter auxiliar.










Стрелков Игорь Иванович


Это официальный канал Игоря Стрелкова Другие ресурсы: https://t.me/iistrelkov https://t.me/strelkov_vk https://vk.com/iistrelkov https://bastyon.com/igor_strelkov https://www.brighteon.com/channels/igorstrelkov https://www.tiktok.com/@strelkov_ii




t.me


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la farsa del FSB, guion de Strelkov, , van anunciando la jugada , tan tontos son?
> 
> Los pro- #Russia 'n separatistas establecieron bloqueos de carreteras en los llamados #Transnistria o #PMR #Moldova debe estar preparado, a pesar de su "poder protector" #Romania
> 
> ...



El nivel de desfachatez está al máximo. 

Lo mismo que están preparando ellos en Transinistria lo van a justificar en defensa de un supuesto plan idéntico en Rumania. Creen que una excusa moral prefabricada va a parar a Rumania/OTAN.

Si se atreven con Moldavia van a ver realmente lo que es una guerra proxy con la OTAN y cómo es posible tomar Transinistria y cruzar el Dnieper hacia Crimea en menos de una semana.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Alemania cambió su posición: Ucrania recibirá tanques antiaéreos Gepard


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Una mobilizacion orca masiva, aunque consista en un x10 de los soldados orco que hay ahora desplegados, seguramente no multiplique ni x5 el potencial ahora desplegado en ucrania. No guardará proporcionalidad. Asi que la cuestion no es que un X10 en orcos represente un X10 en fuerza real, sino que con tal de que sea un X3 el imperio pederasta ya multiplica sus fuerzas alli y puede ponerse ambicioso.

Yo creo que Ucrania tiene que tener como escenario de fondo de trabajo una invasion masiva en verano, no sencillamente liquidar las chatarras que hay ahora en el terreno.



paconan dijo:


> No seria la primera vez, este articulo relata los hechos , solo he puesto una parte
> 
> *El misterio sin resolver detrás del acto terrorista que llevó a Putin al poder*
> Toda la evidencia disponible apunta a la complicidad de Putin en los atentados con bombas en edificios de apartamentos de 1999 en Rusia. Aquellos que han tratado de investigar han sido asesinados, uno por uno.
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Fuentes francesas informan que militares del 13º Regimiento de Dragones Paracaidistas, que forma parte de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, fueron desplegados en Ucrania. El grupo incluye instructores en el uso de sistemas antitanque MILAN y lanzagranadas AT-4


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va la guerra?



Pues mira. Más de 50 días después, a los rusos se les ha ocurrido que los misiles de crucero se pueden usar para intentar cortar la logística del enemigo, en vez de tener que desperdiciarlos en edificios civiles. Progresan adecuadamente, aunque de momento con poco éxito:


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que chapuza del FSB, de risa
> Mas bien parece hecho a conciencia tanta incompetencia no puede ser real
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de confundir Los SIMS con las tarjetitas de los teléfonos es MUY FUERTE. Sin coña que casi me hago pipí al leerlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Me parece que los alemanes ya prometieron enviar el Marder y luego resulto que la letra pequeña era que la municion era suiza y estos no la podian desbloquar.









Suiza veta la solicitud alemana de reexportar municiones a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


La neutral Suiza ha retrasado el suministro de armas alemanas a Ucrania al bloquear la reexportación de munición de fabricación suiza utilizada en los vehículos de combate de infantería Marder que Kiev desearía obtener, según informa el periódico suizo SonntagsZeitung.




galaxiamilitar.es





El gobierno aleman se parece cada vez mas al ruso en sus guarradas, tengo que ver para creer en este punto.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Alemania cambió su posición: Ucrania recibirá tanques antiaéreos Gepard


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Parece que hay problemas logísticos en Bryanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya está bien joder, si los ucranianos atacan los planes de Putin no salen como en el mapa de su despacho. Estos ataques ucranianos son inadmisibles.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Es que es maravilloso el video de la incautacion, con coctels molotov hechos con botellas de plastico.



txusky_g dijo:


> Lo de confundir Los SIMS con las tarjetitas de los teléfonos es MUY FUERTE. Sin coña que casi me hago pipí al leerlo.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues mira. Más de 50 días después, a los rusos se les ha ocurrido que los misiles de crucero se pueden usar para intentar cortar la logística del enemigo, en vez de tener que desperdiciarlos en edificios civiles. Progresan adecuadamente, aunque de momento con poco éxito:



Puente de Crimea, calienta que sales....


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues mira. Más de 50 días después, a los rusos se les ha ocurrido que los misiles de crucero se pueden usar para intentar cortar la logística del enemigo, en vez de tener que desperdiciarlos en edificios civiles. Progresan adecuadamente, aunque de momento con poco éxito:



Las vías de tren no son un objetivo estratégico. Para que quieres unos hierros? Sin embargo al atacar apartamentos el botín es muy jugoso: joyas, play station y si eres afortunado, hasta lavadoras


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Precision de primera ...


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Teamkill by russian tank.
> Show kids this video as why going to school is important.



Lo que salta por los aires es la cabeza?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

buena finta





Cui Bono dijo:


> Parece que hay problemas logísticos en Bryanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

"Sería aceptable que las fuerzas ucranianas usaran armas occidentales para atacar objetivos militares en suelo ruso, dijo un ministro de defensa del Reino Unido".


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una mobilizacion orca masiva, aunque consista en un x10 de los soldados orco que hay ahora desplegados, seguramente no multiplique ni x5 el potencial ahora desplegado en ucrania. No guardará proporcionalidad. Asi que la cuestion no es que un X10 en orcos represente un X10 en fuerza real, sino que con tal de que sea un X3 el imperio pederasta ya multiplica sus fuerzas alli y puede ponerse ambicioso.
> 
> Yo creo que Ucrania tiene que tener como escenario de fondo de trabajo una invasion masiva en verano, no sencillamente liquidar las chatarras que hay ahora en el terreno.



¿Vas a mobilizar a éstos? 



Resumen: "No me gusta la situación" , pero ninguna acusación a UKR y sí hay un tipo que lo llama vecino hermano. con gentes que adoptan una posición equidistante no puedes ir a una guerra contra gente que defiende su casa. 

Son la gente joven rusa la que ha de luchar, los que tienen curro y familia quedan como reserva porque habría que apoyar a esas familias, así que hay que tirar de gentes que no ven tanta televisión, que no están "brainwashed" (con el cerebro lavado) y son los que aparecen en el video, que están completamente conscientes de que es una farsa y no se enfadan porque el interrogador sugiera que el nacionalismo ruso sea de cerebros-lavados.

Le hacen la misma pregunta a un indepe catalufo o a un españolista catalán durante la crisis catalana y no tendrían una reacción tan borreguil, tan de "pasa algo en algún sitio, algo he pensado". 

Con gente de sangre de horchata no se va a una guerra, no son en absoluto supremacistas y llorones del a URSS. Con el material del vídeo se puede montar una colorines, con solo convencerles de que su futuro pasa por tomar el poder y que su presente es culpa de los langostos, oligarcas y milicos.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Esto estaba en el plan y probablemente en estas fechas. El problema es que con el pobre resultado ruso en Ucrania los gilipollas de los transinios han hecho su parte a su debido tiempo y eso no tiene sentido.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

“El Kremlin está tan cansado de Putin que no se descarta un golpe de Estado en Rusia”


El biógrafo del presidente ruso explica que el mandatario ha amenazado a su círculo con utilizar armas nucleares si le dejan solo.




www.larazon.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Eso es cherry picking estadisticamente no significativo. El youtuber seguramente sea pro-occidental y quiera dar imagen de que sus compatriotas no son orcos.
La realidad es que sociologicamente en el imperio pederasta gozan viendo al khan destrozando otro paisito. Todos los rusos del foro estan a favor de la querra de exterminio.









Infografía: La aprobación de Putin en Rusia cae por primera vez desde la invasión de Ucrania


Este gráfico muestra el porcentaje de la población rusa que aprueba o desaprueba la gestión de Putin desde 2014.




es.statista.com





Mi calculo era como el que tienes tu de que el imperio orco colapsaria por la desestabilizacion, pero lo que ha hecho es cambiar de fase y regresar a las chekas, estan deteniendo a gente por llevar carteles en blanco lo que da idea del grado de represion que se ha montado y de la docilidad general de los rusos. En fin, que pueden meter economia de guerra y no pasa nada salvo tipicas protestas puntuales que la FSB liquida con pañum pañum.



Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Vas a mobilizar a éstos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha dejado de suministrar gas a Polonia por completo. El portal de noticias más grande de Polonia, Onet, informa que la empresa estatal polaca de petróleo y gas PGNiG está celebrando una reunión de crisis. Polonia es uno de los países que se ha negado a pagar el gas en rublos.


https://twitter.com/visegrad24/status/1518973691018854402


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha dejado de suministrar gas a Polonia por completo. El portal de noticias más grande de Polonia, Onet, informa que la empresa estatal polaca de petróleo y gas PGNiG está celebrando una reunión de crisis. Polonia es uno de los países que se ha negado a pagar el gas en rublos.
> https://twitter.com/visegrad24/status/1518973691018854402



Me da pena por los polacos. Pero creo que los Alemanes se merecen unos añitos sin gas para que expíen todos sus pecados, que son muchos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que salta por los aires es la cabeza?



Es la gorra... menudo patán...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Esta foto explica, de forma gráfica pero muy precisa, la diferencia entre la postura de Estonia en la guerra y la de Alemania. Creo que podéis leer informes de mil páginas y no llega a lo que os da una sola imagen:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces conducted precision missile strikes against five Ukrainian railway stations in central and western Ukraine on April 25 in a likely effort to disrupt Ukrainian reinforcements to eastern Ukraine and Western aid shipments. A series of likely




www.understandingwar.org






*Mason Clark, Kateryna Stepanenko y Karolina Hird

25 de abril, 5:00 p. m. hora del Este*​
*Las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques con misiles de precisión contra cinco estaciones ferroviarias ucranianas en el centro y oeste de Ucrania el 25 de abril en un probable esfuerzo por interrumpir los refuerzos ucranianos al este de Ucrania y los envíos de ayuda occidentales. * Una serie de ataques con misiles rusos probablemente coordinados realizados con una hora de diferencia a principios del 25 de abril golpearon la infraestructura de transporte crítica en los oblasts de Vinnytsia, Poltava, Khmelnytskyi, Rivne y Zhytomyr. [1] Las fuerzas rusas buscan interrumpir los refuerzos y la logística ucraniana. Es posible que el Kremlin también haya realizado esta serie de ataques (un número anormal de ataques con misiles de precisión durante un día) para demostrar la capacidad de Rusia para alcanzar objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania y para interrumpir los envíos de ayuda occidentales después de que el Secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU. Lloyd Austin y el Secretario de Estado de los EE. UU. La visita sorpresa de Antony Blinken a Kiev durante el fin de semana. Sin embargo, las capacidades rusas de ataque de precisión seguirán siendo limitadas y es poco probable que afecten decisivamente el curso de la guerra; La organización de investigación de código abierto Bellingcat informó el 24 de abril que Rusia probablemente ha utilizado el 70% de su reserva total de misiles de precisión hasta la fecha. [2]

*Los contraataques locales ucranianos recuperaron territorio al norte de Kherson y al oeste de Izyum en las últimas 24 horas. Las fuerzas rusas continúan progresando poco en ataques dispersos a pequeña escala en el este de Ucrania. *Las fuerzas ucranianas están deteniendo con éxito los esfuerzos rusos para eludir las posiciones defensivas ucranianas alrededor de Izyum, y las fuerzas rusas están luchando para completar incluso los cercos tácticos. Es poco probable que los contraataques ucranianos locales en el Óblast de Kherson se conviertan en una contraofensiva más grande a corto plazo, pero están interrumpiendo los esfuerzos rusos para capturar completamente el Óblast de Kherson y probablemente actúen como un drenaje del poder de combate ruso que, de lo contrario, podría apoyar el principal esfuerzo de Rusia en el este de Ucrania.

*Conclusiones clave*


*Las fuerzas rusas reanudaron los ataques terrestres contra la planta siderúrgica Azovstal de Mariupol en las últimas 24 horas. Los oficiales rusos pueden evaluar que no podrán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes antes del 9 de mayo (una posible fecha límite autoimpuesta para completar la captura de Mariupol). Es probable que las fuerzas rusas sufran un gran número de bajas si reanudan los grandes ataques terrestres para despejar las instalaciones.*
*Las fuerzas rusas están acelerando los esfuerzos para asegurar Mariupol ocupado, pero es probable que se enfrenten a una amplia resistencia ucraniana.*
*Los continuos ataques rusos en el este de Ucrania ocuparon poco o ningún territorio adicional en las últimas 24 horas.*
*Es probable que los prudentes contraataques ucranianos tácticos alrededor de Izyum impidan los esfuerzos rusos para completar incluso los cercos tácticos de las fuerzas ucranianas.*
*Las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para nuevos ataques para capturar la totalidad del Óblast de Kherson en el sur de Ucrania después de pérdidas menores en las últimas 48 horas.*
*Las fuerzas rusas probablemente llevaron a cabo un ataque de bandera falsa en Transnistria (territorio ocupado ilegalmente por Rusia en Moldavia) para amplificar las afirmaciones rusas de un sentimiento antirruso en Moldavia, pero es poco probable que las fuerzas de Transnistria entren en la guerra en Ucrania.*
**
*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.

ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*


Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania

Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir a los defensores ucranianos)*

Las fuerzas rusas reanudaron los ataques terrestres contra los defensores ucranianos en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal y continuaron con los intensos bombardeos el 25 de abril, pero no lograron ningún avance perceptible. [3] El asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych y el asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andryushchenko informaron por separado que las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo ataques terrestres contra Azovstal a pesar de la declaración del 21 de abril del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin de que Rusia cesaría sus ataques a la planta para evitar más ataques rusos. damnificados. [4] La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) afirmó que Rusia puede emplear armas químicas contra las posiciones ucranianas para "eliminar" a los defensores y civiles, aunque ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente la posibilidad de estas amenazas. [5] ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente la escala de estos ataques rusos informados, pero los comandantes rusos pueden evaluar que no podrán matar de hambre a los defensores ucranianos restantes en las próximas semanas, lo que requerirá ataques rusos apresurados y probablemente costosos para despejar las instalaciones por parte del Kremlin. fecha límite impuesta del 9 de mayo. De lo contrario, no está claro por qué las fuerzas rusas reanudarían los ataques terrestres en la instalación después de haber declarado previamente su intención de matar de hambre a los defensores restantes, que es muy poco probable que puedan escapar y casi seguro que tienen pocos suministros.

Las fuerzas rusas continúan consolidando el control sobre Mariupol ocupado. La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Verushchuk, dijo que Rusia continúa negándose a participar en los esfuerzos de evacuación, negando las afirmaciones rusas de que las fuerzas rusas abrieron corredores humanitarios para facilitar las evacuaciones de Azovstal. [6] El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Petro Andryushchenko, declaró que las tropas rusas están utilizando ex policías que fueron movilizados en la milicia de la República Popular de Donetsk (DNR) respaldada por Rusia para patrullar las calles. [7] La artillería rusa continúa infligiendo daños masivos a la infraestructura civil en áreas de Mariupol que ya están bajo control ruso. [8] Según se informa, las unidades de infantería naval rusa se están redistribuyendo lejos de Mariupol en dirección a Volnovakha, pero ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente el estado de dichos redespliegues en este momento. [9]



*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk (Objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de los Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron bombardeando toda la línea del frente en Donetsk y Lugansk y no aseguraron avances confirmados en los continuos ataques terrestres el 25 de abril. [10] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos contra Koroviy Yar y Rubizhne y que los combates continúan. en curso en Popasna. [11] El líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov afirmó el 25 de abril que las fuerzas rusas habían capturado completamente a Rubizhne (después de hacer una afirmación similar el 20 de abril), aunque esta afirmación probablemente sea falsa. [12] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que elementos de la 30.ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Separada del 2.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de la Guardia sufrieron grandes pérdidas alrededor de Severodonetsk, lo que confirma que las unidades del Distrito Militar Central anteriormente activas en el eje de Chernihiv están luchando en el este de Ucrania. [13]



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Lugansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) con el eje de Izyum)*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron montando ofensivas terrestres sin éxito hacia el sur desde Izyum hacia Barvinkove y Slovyansk el 25 de abril. [14] Según se informa, las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un contraataque limitado y expulsaron a las tropas rusas de Zavody, a unos 20 km directamente al oeste de Izyum. [15] Es probable que las fuerzas rusas estén tratando de avanzar a través de Zavody para eludir las defensas ucranianas más arraigadas a lo largo de la ruta de la carretera directa a Barvinkove. Es probable que los contraataques ucranianos efectivos impidan la capacidad de las fuerzas rusas para realizar incluso cercos tácticos, y mucho menos el cerco operativo de las fuerzas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania que las fuerzas rusas probablemente pretenden lograr. Las fuerzas rusas mantuvieron sus posiciones alrededor de la ciudad de Kharkiv y continuaron los ataques de artillería y aviación en la ciudad de Kharkiv y los asentamientos circundantes. [dieciséis]



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: Eje Sur (Objetivo: defender Kherson de los contraataques ucranianos)*

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas se están consolidando en dirección sur para realizar ataques limitados al oeste hacia Mykolaiv y al norte hacia Kryvyi Rih después de realizar retiros limitados de varias posiciones avanzadas en los últimos dos días. [17] ISW no pudo verificar las afirmaciones ucranianas de haber recuperado cinco asentamientos en Mykolaiv Oblast el 24 de abril y ocho en Kherson Oblast el 23 de abril, aunque es probable que las fuerzas ucranianas estén realizando ataques locales exitosos. [18] Los contraataques ucranianos limitados en las últimas 48 horas al noroeste de la ciudad de Kherson probablemente interrumpieron los preparativos ofensivos rusos y obligaron a algunas fuerzas rusas a retirarse a Chornobaivka el 23 de abril. [19] El Comando Operacional “Sur” de Ucrania informó que dos unidades rusas de sabotaje y reconocimiento intentaron avanzar hacia Mykolaiv pero perdieron la mitad de su personal y se retiraron el 24 de abril. [20] Los contraataques ucranianos continúan interrumpiendo los esfuerzos rusos para capturar la totalidad del óblast de Kherson.

Las fuerzas rusas probablemente llevaron a cabo un ataque de bandera falsa en Transnistria (territorio ocupado ilegalmente por Rusia en Moldavia), pero es poco probable que las fuerzas de Transnistria participen en acciones sin apoyo en Ucrania. El Ministerio del Interior de Transnistria informó que fuerzas desconocidas atacaron el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado con dos lanzagranadas el 25 de abril; Los funcionarios de Transnistria declararon que el ataque fue “un intento de sembrar el pánico y el miedo en Transnistria”. [21] La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) afirmó que el ataque fue organizado por el FSB de Rusia "para infundir pánico y un sentimiento antiucraniano" y que el FSB llevará a cabo más provocaciones en Transnistria, aunque ISW no puede confirmar esta afirmación de forma independiente. El Kremlin (o los actores locales de Transnistria) pueden tratar de representar amenazas a los hablantes de ruso en Moldavia para hacerse eco de un tema de conversación ruso común. El gobierno moldavo no ha comentado sobre el presunto ataque a partir de la publicación.



*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*

No hubo cambios significativos en esta área en las últimas 24 horas.

*Elementos inmediatos para ver*


Es probable que las fuerzas rusas continúen atacando al sureste desde Izyum, al oeste desde Kreminna y Popasna, y al norte desde la ciudad de Donetsk a través de Avdiivka u otro eje.
Los oficiales rusos pueden evaluar que no podrán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes antes del 9 de mayo (una posible fecha límite autoimpuesta para completar la captura de Mariupol), pero es probable que sufran muchas bajas si reanudan los ataques terrestres importantes para despejar la instalación.
Es probable que las fuerzas rusas aumenten la escala de las operaciones ofensivas terrestres en los próximos días, pero es demasiado pronto para decir qué tan rápido lo harán o qué tan grandes serán esas ofensivas. También es demasiado pronto para evaluar cómo los rusos sopesarán sus esfuerzos en el arco de Izyum a la ciudad de Donetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

#Russia 'n Tochka-U misil balístico derribado por la defensa aérea #Ukraine en la región #Dnipro


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Que buenos son los de Aerorovidka. Unos tíos a los que mandaron al paro por falta de presupuesto y que al empezar la guerra han pagado de su bolsillo y a través de donaciones los aparatos con los que estan dando tanto por saco a los ruskis. Junto con los héroes de Mariupol, lo de esta gente también es de pelicula de Hollywood.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Otro pal bote:


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Un tanque ruso T-72B3 fue destruido por la 128.ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de Ucrania en el este. Como se afirma, fue golpeado con un NLAW en modo de ataque superior, que penetró la armadura y provocó un incendio interno, poco después de que detonaran las municiones a bordo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

En ciencias hay una cosa que se llama la puta realidad y cuando tras millones de toneladas de ayuda militar que la OTAN sobre el papel ha enviado a ucrania veo chatarras rusas reventadas meramente con tecnologia ucraniana entonces debo suponer que no estan las cosas para descojonarse de la logistica orca. En fin que han llegado instalazas, manpads y que mas hemos visto? Ni siquiera estan llegando Tb-2 a placer que dan muy buen resultado

Para eso que les envien cargamentos de componentes para que se monten stugnas, neptunes, tochas U y drones en escala industrial e ya.

En fin, como bien señalas esto al final esque soportado por los hombros de gente sin grandes capitales con la moral e implicacion por las nubes



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Que buenos son los de Aerorovidka. Unos tíos a los que mandaron al paro por falta de presupuesto y que al empezar la guerra han pagado de su bolsillo y a través de donaciones los aparatos con los que estan dando tanto por saco a los ruskis. Junto con los héroes de Mariupol, lo de esta gente también es de pelicula de Hollywood.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (26 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> La *zapatitos *me puso ayer en el ignore cuando, después de llenarse la boca ella con los ucros nancys, puse un par de imágenes de rusos nazis y otra con voluntarios israelíes en el bando ucraniano.
> 
> Es una lástima, la ponía frenética que desmontase sus off-topic y a más que no le diese la razón.



Un hipócrita de tres pares de narices.

Ëste, como otros muchos de este foro, se autodenominan neutrales.

Una neutralidad un poco extraña porque siempre atizan, critican, insultan, menosprecian, al mismo...a Ucrania.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta foto explica, de forma gráfica pero muy precisa, la diferencia entre la postura de Estonia en la guerra y la de Alemania. Creo que podéis leer informes de mil páginas y no llega a lo que os da una sola imagen:



El tema es que para el ruso, igual de gostosa una como otra.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso es cherry picking estadisticamente no significativo. El youtuber seguramente sea pro-occidental y quiera dar imagen de que sus compatriotas no son orcos.
> La realidad es que sociologicamente en el imperio pederasta gozan viendo al khan destrozando otro paisito. Todos los rusos del foro estan a favor de la querra de exterminio.
> 
> 
> ...



En el gráfico pone "invasión de Ucrania". No hay nada absolutamente sobre eso. De hecho, te juegas 15 años de cárcel si llamas allí "guerra" a lo de Ucrania y te pones a entrevistar. 
No es lo mismo la "Operación especial antinazis" que "invasión", que es lo mismo que guerra. Te han colado propaganda.

A la hora de interpretar la opinión es mucho más válido el formato de youtubers entrevistando. En ese canal hay más entrevistas callejeras y encuentras también a gentes, de más edad, diciendo que hay que bombardear y someter, porque allí hay nazis. No hay ningún filtrado o sesgo. Los hay que dicen que no pueden expresarse o que se tienen que callar y no meterse en líos.

Cuando estos jóvenes vayan a la guerra, si es que al final van, ya no valdrán medias tintas, ni tampoco para sus padres. Saben que son un país Dimitri y que van contra los ejércitos capaces de diseñar la tecnología que ellos tanto admiran y que les superan en todos los aspectos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (26 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el fracaso del asalto inicial a Kiev es simple: el dinero destinado a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de los últimos 30 años está invertido, en una gran parte, en mansiones, drogas y putas.
> 
> Los rusos cambiaron su estrategia ante el ESPANTOSO RIDICULO del frente de Kiev.
> 
> ...




puede usted explicar como es eso de que un pepino evita la derroicion de rusia?


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Por una parte, no hay rublos, no hay gas


*Onet: Rusia ha cerrado el grifo del gas en Polonia*
Se suspendieron los suministros de gas de Rusia a Polonia y se reunió un equipo de gestión de crisis en el Ministerio del Clima. Onet informa sobre el caso. Los anuncios oficiales sobre este asunto se publicarán hoy. 

Según la información de Onet , Rusia ha suspendido el suministro de gas a Polonia.

"No hay ningún anuncio de la parte rusa sobre *si es el cumplimiento del ultimátum que Vladimir Putin amenazó recientemente.* Los anuncios oficiales sobre este asunto se emitirán hoy", se lee en el sitio web.


"La información primero sobre una reducción significativa en la transmisión de gas, y luego sobre su suspensión hoy *, ha sido confirmada extraoficialmente por Onet tanto en fuentes gubernamentales como en la Industria de Petróleo y Gas de Polonia (PGNiG).* Los rusos no informaron a la parte polaca sobre los motivos de la suspensión de los suministros" - informa Onet.
*Rusia quería pagos en rublos*
El pasado viernes se le preguntó al Primer Ministro Mateusz Morawiecki si nuestro país decidiría realizar transferencias en rublos, como lo solicita la parte rusa. El plazo de pago venció el viernes pasado.

- Todos los servicios jurídicos de la Comisión Europea están trabajando para formular una opinión sobre este asunto. Nos ceñiremos a la línea desarrollada por la Comisión Europea. *Si resulta que los pagos en rublos no violan las sanciones, los estados tomarán sus propias decisiones al respecto. *Y también lo consideraremos. Si resulta que tal regulación de pago viola las sanciones, nos apegaremos estrictamente a esta línea de la Comisión Europea - respondió Morawiecki.


Según la carta recibida por *los clientes de Gazprom en el llamado "países hostiles" de Rusia, a partir del 1 de abril de este año. tienen que pagar el gas en rublos o "cerrar el grifo".*

La mayoría de los países de la Unión Europea, incluidos Polonia y Alemania, no estuvieron de acuerdo con este dictado . Extraoficialmente se sabe que el viernes 22 de abril venció el plazo para liquidar los pagos de gas en moneda rusa.










Onet: Rosja zakręciła Polsce kurek z gazem


Dostawy gazu z Rosji do Polski zostały wstrzymane, a w resorcie klimatu zebrał się sztab kryzysowy. O sprawie informuje Onet. Jeszcze dziś mają się pojawić w tej kwestii oficjalne komunikaty.




businessinsider.com.pl







Por otra parte ya tienen una solución que cubre la mitad de la demanda anual
*El gasoducto Noruega-Polonia estará listo en octubre-noviembre, dice el primer ministro polaco*


(Esta historia del 8 de marzo corrige el quinto párrafo para decir que el proyecto se detuvo en mayo de 2021, no en 2019)

OSLO (Reuters) - Se espera que un gasoducto en construcción desde Noruega a través de Dinamarca a Polonia esté listo para su envío en octubre o noviembre de este año, dijo el martes el primer ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki en una conferencia de prensa en Oslo.

La Comisión Europea ha publicado planes para reducir la dependencia de la UE del gas ruso en dos tercios este año y poner fin a su dependencia del suministro ruso de combustible "mucho antes de 2030".

“Hacia finales de este año, octubre, noviembre, Baltic Pipe estará listo… Hoy sabemos muy bien que tenemos que ser independientes del petróleo y el gas rusos”, dijo Morawiecki.

Baltic Pipe tendrá capacidad para transportar 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas noruego por año, alrededor de la mitad de las necesidades anuales de Polonia, dijo Morawiecki durante una comparecencia conjunta con el primer ministro noruego, Jonas Gahr Stoere.

La construcción del proyecto planeado durante mucho tiempo se detuvo en mayo de 2021 debido a problemas ambientales en Dinamarca, pero el trabajo ahora se reanudó, dijo el operador de red danés Energinet el 1 de marzo.

Energinet dijo que había recibido un nuevo permiso ambiental y espera que el gasoducto esté parcialmente operativo a partir del 1 de octubre y funcionando a plena capacidad a partir del 1 de enero de 2023. La suspensión ya retrasó la fecha de inicio en tres meses.









Norway-Poland gas pipeline to be ready in Oct-Nov, Polish PM says


A gas pipeline that is under construction from Norway via Denmark to Poland is expected to be ready for shipments in October or November this year, Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki told a news conference in Oslo on Tuesday. The European Commission has published plans to cut EU...




sg.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Poncio (26 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ostia tio. Avisa.
> ¿Pero en que cojones estaba pensado el pavo ese? ¿No ha visto venir al blindado de recuperación o estaba hasta las cejas de Vodka?



Parece como si no le sujetara el suelo al carro de recuperación en el blandón, se le va de vareta al conductor por que se va hundiendo en el barro y se lleva puesto al del palo, que debería estar haciendo señas al conductor con los otros dos compas que salen de naja, subidos en el talud con el que graba. Pero a toro pasado todo parece muy fácil es evidente. Por las rodadas previas mas le valía a los del carro haberse bajado a comprobar como andaba el suelo pisando, primero por las rodadas que ha montado el vehículo que van a "salvar", leche, va raspando la panza por el barro en el centro y segundo oyendo la cafetera que llevan entre manos ( dentro y con la escotilla cerrada debe ser para volverse loco), he visto vídeos de locomotoras de vapor mas silenciosas que el tanque. Resultado, tanque de recuperación hundido y empanzado y un operario menos. Eso si, probablemente se ahorren cavar el agujero para enterrarlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En ciencias hay una cosa que se llama la puta realidad y cuando tras millones de toneladas de ayuda militar que la OTAN sobre el papel ha enviado a ucrania veo chatarras rusas reventadas meramente con tecnologia ucraniana entonces debo suponer que no estan las cosas para descojonarse de la logistica orca. En fin que han llegado instalazas, manpads y que mas hemos visto? Ni siquiera estan llegando Tb-2 a placer que dan muy buen resultado
> 
> Para eso que les envien cargamentos de componentes para que se monten stugnas, neptunes, tochas U y drones en escala industrial e ya.
> 
> En fin, como bien señalas esto al final esque soportado por los hombros de gente sin grandes capitales con la moral e implicacion por las nubes



Si mucho decir del javelin y stingers .pero la may son Stugnas y iglas


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

voluntarios finlandeses


----------



## Bimbo (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta foto explica, de forma gráfica pero muy precisa, la diferencia entre la postura de Estonia en la guerra y la de Alemania. Creo que podéis leer informes de mil páginas y no llega a lo que os da una sola imagen:



menudo cayo la alemana


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

se han pensado que le podian pasar la mania por la cara a los rusos ...

*Pero no. al final os habeis engañado vosotros mismos pensando que 
el RUS *

*" tragaria"*





EL PLAN DE LA EVROPA LOQUITA DEL COÑO
PARECE SER CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO
​
Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón





__





Mad Max en Polonia . Rusia le corta el suministro energético


Polonia tiene carbon para varios cientos de años... Y gas. Lo que pasa que los ecolojetas financiados por Rusia se han opuesto a su desarrollo.




www.burbuja.info









__





Al cortar el gas a Polonia , toda Moldavia se queda sin gas


El gas de Moldavia pasaba por Polonia . Ahora que va a hacer Moldavia , junto a ucrania y Rumania en la region de transnistria. Se van a pensar lo de la invasión ?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

ellos hacen un rastreo de la popularidad del khan a lo largo del tiempo, no hace falta mencionarles a los rusos lo de si existe invasion o no. la cuestion es que la popularidad del khan esta aumentando mientras suceden esas cosas tan horrorosas y desconcertantes segun los que entrevista el yotubre.

es lo que hay, el khan tiene frente a si la evidencia de que ponerse imperialista les gusta.



Cui Bono dijo:


> En el gráfico pone "invasión de Ucrania". No hay nada absolutamente sobre eso. De hecho, te juegas 15 años de cárcel si llamas allí "guerra" a lo de Ucrania y te pones a entrevistar.
> No es lo mismo la "Operación especial antinazis" que "invasión", que es lo mismo que guerra. Te han colado propaganda.
> 
> A la hora de interpretar la opinión es mucho más válido el formato de youtubers entrevistando. En ese canal hay más entrevistas callejeras y encuentras también a gentes, de más edad, diciendo que hay que bombardear y someter, porque allí hay nazis. No hay ningún filtrado o sesgo. Los hay que dicen que no pueden expresarse o que se tienen que callar y no meterse en líos.
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

Pero no decian que la aviacion ucra habia sido destruida los primeros dias??


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## volador (26 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuentes francesas informan que militares del 13º Regimiento de Dragones Paracaidistas, que forma parte de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, fueron desplegados en Ucrania. El grupo incluye instructores en el uso de sistemas antitanque MILAN y lanzagranadas AT-4



Al pobre Putin le toman por el pito de un sereno.

Ahora Putin si tiene cojones de cumplir su palabra, tiene que declarar la guerra a Francia, que va a ser que no....

Esto está más visto que es TBO, primero mandas "instructores" y cuando tienes unos cuanto miles de "instructores" pues ya que estas.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

NI TRANSISTORIA 

SON INVENTAOS 100 % COMO EN LA PELI ESA


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Mas sabotajes? sin confirmar, dicen que fue una prueba de motores de cohetes

Un informe no confirmado dice que era una base de prueba de motores de cohetes. Aún no hay actualización confirmada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Abr 2022)

Me ha llamado hoy la atención de la destrucción de este puente (círculo amarillo), es el único que conecta Ucrania "central" con el territorio al oeste de Odesa (zona naranja), y que además está cerca de Transnistria (zona roja). ¿Estarán tramando algo en esta zona? El supuesto desembarco anfibio en la zona nunca ocurrió y ahora está calentándose mucho la cosa en Transnistria, con numerosos incidentes en las últimas 24h que me recuerdan mucho a los días previos al 24 de Febrero.


----------



## Casino (26 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Un hipócrita de tres pares de narices.
> 
> Ëste, como otros muchos de este foro, se autodenominan neutrales.
> 
> Una neutralidad un poco extraña porque siempre atizan, critican, insultan, menosprecian, al mismo...a Ucrania.



Perdón por el offtopic.
¿Utiliza Vd. un teclado alemán?





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Fabricante chino, sin confirmación oficial

fabricante de equipos de video y drones DJI suspende operaciones en Rusia



Confirmado
*DJI suspende actividades en Rusia*








DJI suspends activities in Russia - Digit News


Digit News - DJI suspends activities in Russia




digitnews.in





*DJI reevalúa los esfuerzos de cumplimiento de ventas a la luz de las hostilidades actuales*

DJI está reevaluando internamente los requisitos de cumplimiento en varias jurisdicciones. En espera de la revisión actual, DJI suspenderá temporalmente todas las actividades comerciales en Rusia y Ucrania. Estamos interactuando con clientes, socios y otras partes interesadas con respecto a la suspensión temporal de las operaciones comerciales en los territorios afectados. 









DJI Reassesses Sales Compliance Efforts In Light Of Current Hostilities - DJI


DJI Reassesses Sales Compliance Efforts In Light Of Current Hostilities




www.dji.com


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Abr 2022)

Nuestro amigo del Antonov ucraniano se ha marcado un viaje a Irak a recoger arena del desierto que van a empezar unas obras y la necesitan para la mezcla

*

*


----------



## Nicors (26 Abr 2022)

Pues como en la guerra gloriosa, uno lleva escopeta y el de atrás la recoge si lo matan no hay problema.


----------



## asakopako (26 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me ha llamado hoy la atención de la destrucción de este puente (círculo amarillo), es el único que conecta Ucrania "central" con el territorio al oeste de Odesa (zona naranja), y que además está cerca de Transnistria (zona roja). ¿Estarán tramando algo en esta zona? El supuesto desembarco anfibio en la zona nunca ocurrió y ahora está calentándose mucho la cosa en Transnistria, con numerosos incidentes en las últimas 24h que me recuerdan mucho a los días previos al 24 de Febrero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038485



Esa es la única salida al mar de Moldavia ya que tiene un acuerdo con Ucrania para circular barcos libremente por ahí.


----------



## Poncio (26 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues como en la guerra gloriosa, uno lleva escopeta y el de atrás la recoge si lo matan no hay problema.



Y no te olvides a los de la Maxim por la espalda por si le da por recular a la tropa, que si ya están los chavales animados para la escabechina eso es un plus de moral.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

Otro éxito de Putin

*Las tropas rusas en Ucrania han sufrido tantas muertes como toda la guerra afgana de 9 años que contribuyó al colapso de la URSS.*


En casi nueve semanas, Rusia perdió tantas tropas durante su invasión de Ucrania como durante los nueve años de la guerra soviética en Afganistán.

“Nuestra evaluación es que aproximadamente 15.000 miembros del personal ruso han muerto durante su ofensiva”, dijo el lunes Ben Wallace, secretario de Estado de Defensa del Reino Unido, en un comunicado emitido por la embajada británica en Washington. También estimó que aproximadamente una cuarta parte de los grupos tácticos del batallón "no eran efectivos en combate".

La guerra soviética en Afganistán duró de 1979 a 1989. Muchos académicos  atribuyeron parcialmente el colapso de la Unión Soviética en 1991 al fracaso militar en la guerra. Entonces murieron unos 14.500 soldados soviéticos, junto con 90.000 soldados muyahidines, 18.000 soldados afganos y aproximadamente un millón de civiles, informó The Atlantic en 2014 .









Russian troops in Ukraine have suffered as many deaths as the entire 9-year Afghan war that contributed to the USSR's collapse


Approximately 15,000 Russian troops died in the invasion of Ukraine, per UK's Defense secretary.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Trovador (26 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic.
> ¿Utiliza Vd. un teclado alemán?
> 
> 
> ...



¿Lo dices por esto?

_Ëste_

No, soy de la vieja escuela y acostumbro a tildar los pronombres demostrativos como se hacía antes. Lo que pasa que al ir a acentuar he colocado la diéresis en vez de la tilde. Me suele ocurrir con frecuencia ya que también escribo en valenciano donde es más frecuente el uso de la diéresis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me ha llamado hoy la atención de la destrucción de este puente (círculo amarillo), es el único que conecta Ucrania "central" con el territorio al oeste de Odesa (zona naranja), y que además está cerca de Transnistria (zona roja). ¿Estarán tramando algo en esta zona? El supuesto desembarco anfibio en la zona nunca ocurrió y ahora está calentándose mucho la cosa en Transnistria, con numerosos incidentes en las últimas 24h que me recuerdan mucho a los días previos al 24 de Febrero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038485



eso si la zona es un monton de marismas y pantanos ..mas si lo miras por google tierra


----------



## César Borgia (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trovador (26 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me ha llamado hoy la atención de la destrucción de este puente (círculo amarillo), es el único que conecta Ucrania "central" con el territorio al oeste de Odesa (zona naranja), y que además está cerca de Transnistria (zona roja). ¿Estarán tramando algo en esta zona? El supuesto desembarco anfibio en la zona nunca ocurrió y ahora está calentándose mucho la cosa en Transnistria, con numerosos incidentes en las últimas 24h que me recuerdan mucho a los días previos al 24 de Febrero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038485




_Parece que los rusos quieren ocupar Besarabia, una parte de la región de Odesa que está separada del continente por el golfo de Dniéster y conectada solo por un puente. Si se ocupa después de un aterrizaje, abre el camino a Modlova y, a través de Transnistria ocupada por Rusia, al patio trasero de Odesa.

Tan creativo y de mente abierta parece este plan militar, tan difícil puede ser cumplirlo. Besarabia es conocida por sus malos caminos y una serie de ríos, arroyos y pantanos. Esta operación también puede convencer a la OTAN para que brinde más apoyo militar, ya que afecta directamente a la frontera de la OTAN. 

Una vez más: aunque puedo asumir fácilmente que este plan es considerado por los rusos, no veo ninguna posibilidad de que lo cumplan. No hace falta que me convenzas, que esto es un plan suicida 

 _


----------



## César Borgia (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando Rusia lanzó su invasión, EE. UU. proporcionó a las fuerzas ucranianas inteligencia detallada sobre exactamente cuándo y dónde se pretendía atacar los misiles y las bombas rusas, lo que llevó a Ucrania a mover las defensas aéreas y los aviones fuera de peligro, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores a NBC News

Brutal usa. Saben donde los rusos van atacar. Tienen la mejor inteligencia del planeta


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Grandes noticias. Los rusos están colapsando en el frente de jerson y izium. Si Ucrania rompe los puentes 14 bt rusos podrían crear atrapados en la ciudad de jerson sin salida.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Abr 2022)

Una vuelta de tuerca stalinista en la represión dentro de Rusia: nueva ley aprobada por la que cualquiera puede ser declarado "agente extranjero" si se demuestra que está bajo la influencia extranjera y expone sus opiniones públicamente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Parece que los rusos quieren ocupar Besarabia, una parte de la región de Odesa que está separada del continente por el golfo de Dniéster y conectada solo por un puente. Si se ocupa después de un aterrizaje, abre el camino a Modlova y, a través de Transnistria ocupada por Rusia, al patio trasero de Odesa.
> 
> Tan creativo y de mente abierta parece este plan militar, tan difícil puede ser cumplirlo. Besarabia es conocida por sus malos caminos y una serie de ríos, arroyos y pantanos. Esta operación también puede convencer a la OTAN para que brinde más apoyo militar, ya que afecta directamente a la frontera de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Si todo muy bonito hasta que miras Google tierra y ves que todo es marisma.rios y pantanos...y enepoca de lluvias


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Visto el colapso ruso en el frente de lzium y jerson. Es bastante probable que no puedan ni mantener ni Donbass ni crimea. En 1 mes el ejercito ucraniano tendrá miles de drones, artillería _de 155, blindados,tanques. O rusia jve una movilización general o va ser humillada. El problema es que movilización general no garantiza nada. En una guerra multimosaico donde los drones de la nato te revientan a una unidad sin problemas. Y rusia no tiene ni medios ni tiempo para movilizar y armar a 1 millon de personas. Tardarían meses por no decir años. Son gente sin entrenamiento militar. Que no saben manejar armas ni conducir tanques. Tanques que están Antiguados y tardas meses en arreglarlo. Es llevarlos a la muerte. Población que no quiere ir a la guerra. Es probable un colapso militar y social. Y putin sufra un golpe de estado. Putin no se va arriesgar. _


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Abr 2022)

Compensación a una viuda rusa: 10000 rublos (=124€), ya tiene la vida resuelta...


----------



## cienaga (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Visto el colapso ruso en el frente de lzium y jerson. Es bastante probable que no puedan ni mantener ni Donbass ni crimea. En 1 mes el ejercito ucraniano tendrá miles de drones, artillería _de 155, blindados _



la ultima vez que me moje poniendo algo asi, ocurrio todo lo contrario


----------



## ELVR (26 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Una vuelta de tuerca stalinista en la represión dentro de Rusia: nueva ley aprobada por la que cualquiera puede ser declarado "agente extranjero" si se demuestra que está bajo la influencia extranjera y expone sus opiniones públicamente.


----------



## paconan (26 Abr 2022)

A bailar, a bailar , a bailar, alegres sevillanas
esto parece surrealista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> la ultima vez que me moje poniendo algo asi, ocurrio todo lo contrario



Crimea es más fácil de defender..solo hay una entrada


----------



## Poncio (26 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A bailar, a bailar , a bailar, alegres sevillanas
> esto parece surrealista



No tanto, el ejército ruso es muy aficionado a la jota aragonesa.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Crimea sin el puente queda aislada de rusia de forma terrestre. Ucrania lo va reventar solo es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Tales. (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Visto el colapso ruso en el frente de lzium y jerson. Es bastante probable que no puedan ni mantener ni Donbass ni crimea. En 1 mes el ejercito ucraniano tendrá miles de drones, artillería _de 155, blindados,tanques. O rusia jve una movilización general o va ser humillada. El problema es que movilización general no garantiza nada. En una guerra multimosaico donde los drones de la nato te revientan a una unidad sin problemas. Y rusia no tiene ni medios ni tiempo para movilizar y armar a 1 millon de personas. Tardarían meses por no decir años. Son gente sin entrenamiento militar. Que no saben manejar armas ni conducir tanques. Tanques que están Antiguados y tardas meses en arreglarlo. Es llevarlos a la muerte. Población que no quiere ir a la guerra. Es probable un colapso militar y social. Y putin sufra un golpe de estado. Putin no se va arriesgar. _



En qué te basas para decir que el frente sureste ruso ha colapsado?


----------



## Trovador (26 Abr 2022)

_Ayer, el presidente del parlamento ucraniano, Ruslan Stefanchuk:
No hay planes para cambiar la disposición de la constitución de que Ucrania se esforzará por convertirse en miembro de la UE y la OTAN (agregada a la constitución en 2019)._


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> En qué te basas para decir que el frente sureste ruso ha colapsado?



En qué los ucranianos están a las puertas de jerson y izium. Y con nueva armas de la nato drones y artilleria serán indefendibles. Si los rusos no se retiran a tiempo de jerson podrían quedar atrapados 15 btg en la ciudad.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno de Japón ha decidido aumentar la ayuda financiera destinada a Ucrania y ha garantizado a Kiev el envío de equipo militar defensivo y drones, según ha informado este martes el primer ministro nipón, Fumio Kishida.

En un comunicado, emitido tras mantener una conversación con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, Kishida ha detallado que, en respuesta a una solicitud del Ejecutivo ucraniano, ha aumentado el apoyo financiero de 100 millones de dólares a 300 (de más de 93,9 millones de euros a más 281,7).

Además, Japón proporcionará equipo militar defensivo, como máscaras protectoras y pequeños drones, y suministros, como alimentos y medicinas, a Kiev.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Día muy duro para rusia. Muchos vídeos de drones y artilleria ucranianos reventando columnas rusas en el este del país. Se repiten las escenas vistas en kiev. No me quiero imaginar lo que pueda pasar cuando llegue la artillería y drones de la nato.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Esta ofensiva rusa precipitada en el Donbass es culpa de Putin que tiene prisa para el desfile dea victoria del 8 de mayo. Es el culpable de esta debacle rusa. Y es por eso que las guerras la deben dirigir militares y no políticos. Aunque ciertamente el tiempo no está con rusia. En apenas 1 mes Ucrania tendrá blindados, tanques, artillería, drones de la nato.


----------



## Nicors (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wein (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En qué los ucranianos están a las puertas de jerson y izium. Y con nueva armas de la nato drones y artilleria serán indefendibles. Si los rusos no se retiran a tiempo de jerson podrían quedar atrapados 15 btg en la ciudad.



como es posible que leyendo un hilo u otro haya tanta diferencia


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Visto el colapso ruso en el frente de lzium y jerson. Es bastante probable que no puedan ni mantener ni Donbass ni crimea. En 1 mes el ejercito ucraniano tendrá miles de drones, artillería _de 155, blindados,tanques. O rusia jve una movilización general o va ser humillada. El problema es que movilización general no garantiza nada. En una guerra multimosaico donde los drones de la nato te revientan a una unidad sin problemas. Y rusia no tiene ni medios ni tiempo para movilizar y armar a 1 millon de personas. Tardarían meses por no decir años. Son gente sin entrenamiento militar. Que no saben manejar armas ni conducir tanques. Tanques que están Antiguados y tardas meses en arreglarlo. Es llevarlos a la muerte. Población que no quiere ir a la guerra. Es probable un colapso militar y social. Y putin sufra un golpe de estado. Putin no se va arriesgar. _



como es posible que haya tanta diferencia de opiniones entre unos y otros? El sentido común dice que los rusos van perdiendo pero hay hilos que todo lo que lees es victoria rusa.

la movilización militar posiblemente sea en Donbass y en Crimea muchos se van a arrepentir de haber aplaudido a Rusia y votar unirse a Rusia en 2014


----------



## Nicors (26 Abr 2022)

Contra ofensiva en Jerson.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ucrania está comenzando a ceder muchas posiciones estratégicas.



Se ve muy neutral esa cuenta



Tiene tweets de Febrero que son la leche, jaja


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Zelensky y los altos militares ucranianos dice que occidente ahora sí están cumpliendo con el pedido de armas que exigía Ucrania. El jefe del pentágono cree en la victoria Ucraniana y ya prepara el post conflicto y rearme del ejército ucraniano. Zelensky avisa que Ucrania recuperará el Donbass


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

esta la m15 que pasa por palanca moldavia






Trovador dijo:


> _Parece que los rusos quieren ocupar Besarabia, una parte de la región de Odesa que está separada del continente por el golfo de Dniéster y conectada solo por un puente. Si se ocupa después de un aterrizaje, abre el camino a Modlova y, a través de Transnistria ocupada por Rusia, al patio trasero de Odesa.
> 
> Tan creativo y de mente abierta parece este plan militar, tan difícil puede ser cumplirlo. Besarabia es conocida por sus malos caminos y una serie de ríos, arroyos y pantanos. Esta operación también puede convencer a la OTAN para que brinde más apoyo militar, ya que afecta directamente a la frontera de la OTAN.
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

EL RIND FILET ESE ( SOLOMILLO ) DE VACA 

ALIMENTADA CON CAVIAR Y EN RESTURANTES DE LA GUIA MICHELIN

24 EUROS PERO IMAGINO QUE ES UN FILETE MUY ESPECIAL








Inflación en Alemania. Esto es lo que se puede comprar con 80 euros







www.burbuja.info










ES QUE LOS FILETES SON 24 EUROS

Y LOS ESPARRAGOS 12 CADA

ESO ES LO QUE MAS INFLA SE PUEDE COMPRAR MAS BARATO. PERO EN CUALQUIER CASO


ME NUTRE. BIBA SAN PUTIN 6D CHESS . ATAQUE AL CARRITO DEL COMPRA NORMIE
​


----------



## podemita medio (26 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Una vuelta de tuerca stalinista en la represión dentro de Rusia: nueva ley aprobada por la que cualquiera puede ser declarado "agente extranjero" si se demuestra que está bajo la influencia extranjera y expone sus opiniones públicamente.



Me parece muy significativa esta noticia. La vuelta de Stalin 2.0. Es la vuelta a la autarquía, los gulags, la policía secreta, el no fiarte ni del vecino.

Con quién van a comerciar ahora las empresas rusas? con el extranjero? Cómo van a controlar toda internet? tendrán que cortar el acceso al exterior del país. Qué pasará con las familias que tengan miembros en Ucrania, o Georgia, o Europa, o EEUU? también contará como influencia extranjera?

El pueblo ruso va a tener que levantarse en armas y poner la cabeza de Putin en una pica. O aguantar, esperar a que se muera y cruzar los dedos por que el sucesor no siga la tradición.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

de momento liquidando carros orcos con mera tecnología ucraniana
lo hacen bien


----------



## alas97 (26 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La logística usaba fue tan caótica que la caballería iba sin caballos..y esos uniformes azules era de lana gruesa..por supuesto lo ideal para el verano tropical



Desembarco usano en el día "D" San juan. 1898. Cuba.




Un puto paseo.

Lo que perdio apaña por la indolencia de su clase politica.

Todos andábamos en taparrabos y con flechas empozoñadas con curare.







Al final...


----------



## podemita medio (26 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> hay hilos que todo lo que lees es victoria rusa.



De victoria en victoria, hasta la derrota final.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

el pueblo ruso no existe, la sociedad civil rusa no existe, igual que no existe la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, es todo voluntad del khan de arriba-abajo.
Lo que puede temer putin es una revelión de los boyardos, pero los movimientos estan exterminando oligarcas capitalistas justamente los que estarian en el bando de la desescalada.




podemita medio dijo:


> Me parece muy significativa esta noticia. La vuelta de Stalin 2.0. Es la vuelta a la autarquía, los gulags, la policía secreta, el no fiarte ni del vecino.
> 
> Con quién van a comerciar ahora las empresas rusas? con el extranjero? Cómo van a controlar toda internet? tendrán que cortar el acceso al exterior del país. Qué pasará con las familias que tengan miembros en Ucrania, o Georgia, o Europa, o EEUU? también contará como influencia extranjera?
> 
> El pueblo ruso va a tener que levantarse en armas y poner la cabeza de Putin. O aguantar y cruzar los dedos por que el sucesor no siga la tradición.


----------



## Trovador (26 Abr 2022)

Jojojo:

_
Detona el almacén de municiones Rashist en la región ocupada de Irmino, Lugansk_


----------



## dabuti (26 Abr 2022)

MAL DÍA AYER PARA LOS UCRONAZIS SEGÚN EUROPA PRESS..............











Rusia cifra en 500 los militares ucranianos muertos en combates durante la noche


Las autoridades de Rusia han cifrado este martes en unos 500 los militares ucranianos muertos en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

Los rohirrim estan fuertes al oeste del nieper

 









Rohan, Kharkiv Oblast - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

fraguas de saruman ardiendo en Irmino


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el pueblo ruso no existe, la sociedad civil rusa no existe, igual que no existe la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, es todo voluntad del khan de arriba-abajo.
> Lo que puede temer putin es una revelión de los boyardos, pero los movimientos estan exterminando oligarcas capitalistas justamente los que estarian en el bando de la desescalada.



Alguien que lo entiende, esta gentuza funciona con una mentalidad tribal esteparia turcomongola


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

El año que viene no hace falta pagarle la revisión, AJEDREZ


----------



## podemita medio (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el pueblo ruso no existe, la sociedad civil rusa no existe, igual que no existe la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, es todo voluntad del khan de arriba-abajo.
> Lo que puede temer putin es una revelión de los boyardos, pero los movimientos estan exterminando oligarcas capitalistas justamente los que estarian en el bando de la desescalada.



No tengo tan claro que no exista. Si acaso está reprimido, amordazado y atemorizado de expresarse. Navalny o Nemtsov consiguieron movilizar mucha gente. El problema es que todos los descontentos no tendrán manera de expresarse y organizarse, para eso es esa ley.


----------



## legal (26 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha dejado de suministrar gas a Polonia por completo. El portal de noticias más grande de Polonia, Onet, informa que la empresa estatal polaca de petróleo y gas PGNiG está celebrando una reunión de crisis. Polonia es uno de los países que se ha negado a pagar el gas en rublos.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/visegrad24/status/1518973691018854402



Polonia acaba este 2022 un gasoducto con origen en Noruega y paso por Dinamarca, así que el problema es temporal.
Ojalá Alemania hubiera hecho lo mismo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Abr 2022)

BRVTAL:




Link de producto: DRONE JAMMER “ANTIDRON KVSG-3” - Kvertus Technology


----------



## el arquitecto (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Esta ofensiva rusa precipitada en el Donbass es culpa de Putin que tiene prisa para el desfile dea victoria del 8 de mayo. Es el culpable de esta debacle rusa. Y es por eso que las guerras la deben dirigir militares y no políticos. Aunque ciertamente el tiempo no está con rusia. En apenas 1 mes Ucrania tendrá blindados, tanques, artillería, drones de la nato.



qué cojones!

es culpa de putin, si, pero desde el 24 de febrero, que ya sabíamos todos que iba a ser un sindios, incluso si ganaba la guerra, que no ha sido así

pero es que si en 2 meses ha perdido un 50% de sus tanques, y siguen a buen ritmo siendo destruidos, para el verano no quedan más que los de los desguaces que supongo estarán intentando arrancar a ver si salvan alguno, porque es eso o nada de nada
bueno, y los armata, que los tienen para los desfiles y tal


----------



## ELVR (26 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038608



Big Brother is paying you... shit.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

*Saint Vladimir Putin*


SANTO DE LOS GASEODUCTOS
Y EL GAS BARATO


----------



## alas97 (26 Abr 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Teamkill by russian tank.
> Show kids this video as why going to school is important.



no me asombra.

un día un tanque recuperador se fue por una cuesta hacia abajo, y el conductor en el desespero que estaba fuera corrió para agarrarlo por detrás.

lo que he visto en mi vida, limpiar de hierba alta un campo y echar nafta. porque que aburrido hacerlo a mano, prender una cerilla y volar todos.

enviar los carros talleres y los tanques recuperadores avanzar en una ofensiva porque no quedaba nada en pie y que no regresara nadie... rusos, y su fuerza auxiliar.

el otro día estaba viendo un video de un soldado proruso herido y envían un transporte de tropas a evacuarlo con el consabido resultado final.

véanlo por ustedes mismos.



Me resingo en todo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MAL DÍA AYER PARA LOS UCRONAZIS SEGÚN EUROPA PRESS..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Las autoridades de Rusia afirman que..."


----------



## podemita medio (26 Abr 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Alguien que lo entiende, esta gentuza funciona con una mentalidad tribal esteparia turcomongola



Yo no diría que es una cuestión de mentalidad, que es posible que lo sea en parte, sino más bien una tradición política ancestral, de los tiempos de los vikingos y mongoles, seguida por los zares, los soviéticos y ahora por Putin. De todas maneras, en los momentos clave de transición entre sistemas han tenido breves periodos de democracia, o de intento de la misma, para ser anulada y tener un sistema aún más opresivo que el anterior.


----------



## elena francis (26 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> "Las autoridades de Rusia afirman que..."



Es un idiota. De lo más tonto que te puedes encontrar en el foro.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Es un idiota. De lo más tonto que te puedes encontrar en el foro.



Daputi es megatonto, lo mejor es pasar de sus comentarios, y lo mismo con los de xicomalo. Curiosamente ambos son follaputis y rojos... El pack completo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Abr 2022)

La Operación de Falsa Bandera Paco de Mierda confeccionada por los servicios secretos rusos: videojuego SIMS 3, ornitólogos, "inserte firma falsa"... | Burbuja.info 

Ya lo habeis puesto aqui, pero merece hilo


----------



## Spieluhr (26 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MAL DÍA AYER PARA LOS UCRONAZIS SEGÚN EUROPA PRESS..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

*ALA ZORRITAS DE LA OTAN*
*A EMPEZAR A BAILAR PARA TITO PUTIN*
*que teneis que sacar los Oro- Rublo *






A MENEAR ESE CULITO PARA CONSEGUIR EL ORITO PARA GAS 






BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


A pagar en rublos cerdos satanicos este amijo TE PREGUNTA SI LE PASAS LA LENGUA POR SUS COJONES SIBERIANOS COJE A PUTIN SOLO Y LO DEJA HECHO LONCHAS EN 3,2 1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JAGGER (26 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> No tanto, el ejército ruso es muy aficionado a la jota aragonesa.



Hace unos años las cosas no estaban bien entre Vlådø y Bibi Netanyahu, por situaciones confusas en Siria y tal.
Fue justo ahí que esa orquesta del ejército rojo (hoy rosa) despegó de un aeropuerto ruso hacia Aleppo? y booom. Creo que meses después lograron encontrar los restos de una balalaika.
A partir de ahí ni un si, ni un no. 


Bueno, ni un si, ni un do, ni un re, ni un fa.


----------



## alas97 (26 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Esa es la única salida al mar de Moldavia ya que tiene un acuerdo con Ucrania para circular barcos libremente por ahí.



tío cada vez q te doy zanks veo tu firma y me descojono, especialmente con la captura del mariscal Churros y el mosca.


----------



## alas97 (26 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Reunión de la guerraza... ahí uno crujiendo nudillos.




lo nini follacorrales prorrusos del floro aún no han entendido la gravedad de esto y el nivel de movilización occidental.

Esto son los que tienen día si y día también sin dormir al enano del botox y al lavrov amenazando con tirar las nukes cada dos por tres.

Se pensaron que occidente todo era carrozas gays con pelucones y resulta que han mutado a cañones y destrucción guiada por láser.

Despertaron a aquel que dormía.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Arestovich sobre cuándo Ucrania lanzará una contraofensiva:
> 
> “No tenemos armas pesadas. Lo necesitamos. Occidente nos lo proporcionará y nosotros lanzaremos una contraofensiva. No habrá retrasos".



Con los 155 les va a caer la del pulpo.
Y los orcos lo saben!


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Puente de Crimea, calienta que sales....



Ese para el día de la fiesta esa de mierda que tienen los rusos el día 9 de Mayo. 
Cumpleaños feliz.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Daputi es megatonto, lo mejor es pasar de sus comentarios, y lo mismo con los de xicomalo. Curiosamente ambos son follaputis y rojos... El pack completo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038670



Joder... este imbécil y la panchicharo... buenos ejemplos de para lo que ha quedado la izmierda en nuestro país.


----------



## XicoRaro (26 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me da pena por los polacos. Pero creo que los Alemanes se merecen unos añitos sin gas para que expíen todos sus pecados, que son muchos.



Lo.de los alemanes es digno de estudio: dos guerras mundiales deseosos de atacar, y cuando moralmente les toca, se rajan como los mierdas que son.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Abr 2022)

Increíble, el alcalde de Kiev dice que ni de coña quiere a la urs de vuelta, ¡pero si aquello era el paraíso de los trabajadores!


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)

Este chico sí que sabe de lo que habla y cuando supone algo, deja claro lo que es opinión de lo que es realidad.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Abr 2022)

@Giles Amaury parece que el busto aquel de Zhukov que acabó en el vertedero va a tener pronto compañía. 



Aquí es cuando los incels de izquierdas admiradores de toda la morralla soviética echan fuego por el ojete y los de derechas silban y miran para otro lado fingiendo que no han visto nada para que no los confundan con partidarios ukros. 

Ahora Kiev es más bonita, sí señor.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

tecnologia rohirrim





__





Contact us - Kvertus Technology


Address 03134 Solomyanska str.,3Kyiv, Ukraine Phone +38 063 814 3848 Email info@kvertus.com Website kvertus.com Facebook-square Youtube Whatsapp Write a message




www.kvertus.com







Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BRVTAL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Que buenos son los de Aerorovidka. Unos tíos a los que mandaron al paro por falta de presupuesto y que al empezar la guerra han pagado de su bolsillo y a través de donaciones los aparatos con los que estan dando tanto por saco a los ruskis. Junto con los héroes de Mariupol, lo de esta gente también es de pelicula de Hollywood.



Estos los usan para exploración en primera línea (no me gustaría ser un rusky y encontrármelos de frente  ):
Los modifican dotándoles de visión nocturna, incluso geoposicionamiento según el caso.
El tipo del centro es de Solomas, muy activo y patriota 1000x1000.




Los hermanos de "Carpathian Sich" vinieron por unos días a descansar del frente.

¡Dales un dron y otras cosas útiles que hayas logrado encontrar y comprar con tu ayuda!

Nuestros detalles:

5375411406638903 Monobanco

PayPal: nikitinsergey7@gmail.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Abr 2022)

Buena noticia rusia corta el gas a Bulgaria y Polonia. Ya no dependeremos del butano ruso. Y rusia se convierte en Korea de del norte. Cada vez más aislado y paria. Europa saldrá adelante. Rusia no


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)

ni von manstein





txusky_g dijo:


> Este chico sí que sabe de lo que habla y cuando supone algo, deja claro lo que es opinión de lo que es realidad.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Abr 2022)

Los más sanguinarios guerreros de siempre han sido los de la carroza del arcoíris.

Abrirse el culo endurece mucho

Los pueblos bárbaros tienen que estudiar más.






__





Batallón Sagrado de Tebas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Buena noticia rusia corta el gas a Bulgaria y Polonia. Ya no dependeremos de gas ruso. Y rusia se convierte en Korea de del norte. Cada vez más aislado y paria. Europa saldrá adelante. Rusia no



Balazo en el pie por parte del khan, era de las pocas cosas que le quedaban para poder seguir presionando a occidente. Los faroles tipo "no les dará tiempo ni a respirar" y mencionar los nukes cada dos por tres en cada ocasión funcionan menos. Ahora hay más voces occidentales que le mandan un mensaje claro a este señor: "no nos dan miedo tus amenazas".

Al margen de como finalice esta guerra, el futuro del sátrapa se vuelve más y más oscuro. Salvar los muebles en el área internacional es ya imposible, y en el frente doméstico como no tenga cuidado va a acabar apartado del cargo por un ataque de polonitis aguda. Yo de él dejaría de beber nada que no viniera embotellado y con precinto.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Las 50.000 bajas entre las filas ucranianas es el secreto mejor guardado del conflicto.

A ver cómo EEUU resuelve ese "pequeño" problema.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Balazo en el pie por parte del khan, era de las pocas cosas que le quedaban para poder seguir presionando a occidente. Los faroles tipo "no les dará tiempo ni a respirar" y mencionar los nukes cada dos por tres en cada ocasión funcionan menos. Ahora hay más voces occidentales que le mandan un mensaje claro a este señor: "no nos dan miedo tus amenazas".
> 
> Al margen de como finalice esta guerra, el futuro del sátrapa se vuelve más y más oscuro. Salvar los muebles en el área internacional es ya imposible, y en el frente doméstico como no tenga cuidado va a acabar apartado del cargo por un ataque de polonitis aguda. Yo de él dejaría de beber nada que no viniera embotellado y con precinto.



Lo curioso es que el gasoducto desde Noruega a Polonia estaba parado por temas "medioambientales", 

Siempre en temas energéticos hay cositas "?medioambientales", salvó que pasen por Rusia.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Abr 2022)

CUANTO ESTARA COBRANDO AHORA MISMO EL CATADOR DE ALIMENTOS DE PUTIN ?


----------



## Alcazar (26 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Buena noticia rusia corta el gas a Bulgaria y Polonia. Ya no dependeremos del butano ruso. Y rusia se convierte en Korea de del norte. Cada vez más aislado y paria. Europa saldrá adelante. Rusia no



No sabes lo que dices, vamos a acabar con cartillas de racionamiento y muriendo por decenas de miles en cada ola de frio. No gas ruso significa gas a precio de coltan e inflacción inasumible.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Abr 2022)

Son viudas y dos están sonriendo.. No se, rick. 


Parecen chicas de la serie esa checa de ir comprando polvos por la calle.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

_ News • U.S. 
*US Vice President Kamala Harris *

**_

*tests positive for Covid: White House*
AFP April 26, 2022 12:33 pm
*




*








US Vice President Kamala Harris tests positive for Covid: White House - Insider Paper


US Vice President Kamala Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday but is asymptomatic and not considered a current close contact of President Joe Biden, the White House said. “Today, Vice President Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on rapid and PCR tests. She has exhibited no symptoms...




insiderpaper.com




US Vice President Kamala Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday but is asymptomatic and not considered a current close contact of President Joe Biden, the White House said.
“Today, Vice President Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on rapid and PCR tests. She has exhibited no symptoms, will isolate and continue to work from the vice president’s residence,” said Harris’ press secretary, Kirsten Allen.


“She has not been a close contact to the president or first lady due to their respective recent travel schedules,” Allen said, adding that Harris would “return to the White House when she tests negative.”


Biden spoke with Harris by phone, and he “wanted to check in and make sure she has everything she needs as she quarantines at home,” a White House statement said.
Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Biden, 79, tested negative for Covid on Monday.
Harris, 57, is the latest in a rash of cases sweeping through the Washington elite, with multiple members of Congress also announcing positive tests on Tuesday.
The vice president’s husband, Doug Emhoff, came down with Covid in March, although Harris herself remained negative.
As infections from the virulent, but dramatically less dangerous, Omicron variant of the coronavirus mount, the White House has publicly aired the possibility of Biden testing positive — while downplaying any potential fallout.
“It is certainly possible that he will test positive for COVID, and he is vaccinated, he is boosted and protected from the most severe strains of the virus,” White House communications director Kate Bedingfield said earlier this month.
“Any American could get Covid,” the new White House Covid-19 response coordinator Ashish Jha told reporters. “We have a very, very contagious variant out there.”
Other high-profile cases in Washington recently include White House press secretary Jen Psaki, who contracted Covid in March and also last year, as well as House of Representatives Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who comes after Harris in the line of succession to the presidency.
In October 2020, before vaccines were available, then president Donald Trump spent three days in hospital receiving emergency treatment for Covid-19, which he had told Americans was not a danger.
More than 900,000 people in the United States have now died from Covid-19, which at its peak killed over 3,000 a day. Currently about 300 to 400 people die from Covid every day in the world’s richest country.

TagsKamala Harris White House​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (26 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los rohirrim estan fuertes al oeste del nieper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huelo a masacre, van a meter a los putos tovarich en una bolsa... a ellos, a los maestros de la táctica de embolsar al enemigo! 
El cazador cazado.
Creo que me voy a aventurar en que van a por Crimea. El puente, con el nuevo armamento será un tiro al blanco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

hay ganas de aplicar el 155 a los orcos
a ver si llega ya ese material al frente



Kalikatres dijo:


> Huelo a masacre, van a meter a los putos tovarich en una bolsa... a ellos, a los maestros de la táctica de embolsar al enemigo!
> El cazador cazado.
> Creo que me voy a aventurar en que van a por Crimea. El puente, con el nuevo armamento será un tiro al blanco.


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Grandes noticias. Los rusos están colapsando en el frente de jerson y izium. Si Ucrania rompe los puentes 14 bt rusos podrían crear atrapados en la ciudad de jerson sin salida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038574



si tu lo dices es que va a ocurrir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mr. Frost (27 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> @Giles Amaury parece que el busto aquel de Zhukov que acabó en el vertedero va a tener pronto compañía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liusivaya estará con el culo en llamas, pues para ella, una muestra de lo "malos" que son los ucranianos desde que se independizaron fue que se "atrevieron" a quitar todos los símbolos soviéticos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Las 50.000 bajas entre las filas ucranianas es el secreto mejor guardado del conflicto.
> 
> A ver cómo EEUU resuelve ese "pequeño" problema.



Eres la recojostia, pareces un adolescente. Pues claro que pueden haber muerto esas personas, luchando contra los invasores y contra los que han asesinado a sus familiares. Y para impedir que lo sigan haciendo.

Ninguna madre le va a reprochar al gobierno de Ucrania que su hijo haya muerto por defender a su país

Increíble que no entiendas esto, repito, pareces un adolescente.

Compara a las madres rusas con hijos muertos por ir a una guerra contra un país hermano, que no sabían ni que iban a una guerra, por un puto capricho de tu amado lider, Putin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (27 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Eres la recojostia, pareces un adolescente. Pues claro que pueden haber muerto esas personas, luchando contra los invasores y contra los que han asesinado a sus familiares. Y para impedir que lo sigan haciendo.
> 
> Ninguna madre le va a reprochar al gobierno de Ucrania que su hijo haya muerto por defender a su país
> 
> ...



Son como prepubertos tienen edad mental de 13 años, claramente tienen problemas psicológicos graves


----------



## Fiallo (27 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Zelensky y los altos militares ucranianos dice que occidente ahora sí están cumpliendo con el pedido de armas que exigía Ucrania. El jefe del pentágono cree en la victoria Ucraniana y ya prepara el post conflicto y rearme del ejército ucraniano. Zelensky avisa que Ucrania recuperará el Donbass



El Donbass no importa, esta petado de boomer amantes de la lefa soviética y de la paguita que no aportan nada a la sociedad. Lo que importa es recuperar Crimea, eso seria un gancho al hígado para el Khan del Kremlin.


----------



## SPQR (27 Abr 2022)

Esto sí que es desnazificar. Tendrian que ir a la plaza roja y volar por los aires los despojos de Lenin. Fiesta de la casquería con hedor a formol.



El cogorzas dijo:


> @Giles Amaury parece que el busto aquel de Zhukov que acabó en el vertedero va a tener pronto compañía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Huelo a masacre, van a meter a los putos tovarich en una bolsa... a ellos, a los maestros de la táctica de embolsar al enemigo!



¡¡Es una finta!! Es para quitarse soldados y vehículos un poquito viejis mientras llegan los terminators hipersónicos.


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)

Primer Milan que vemos:


----------



## ghawar (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Han pagado en rublos? Aceptan euros?
que ha pasado?

*Se reanuda el suministro de gas ruso a Polonia: datos del operador*

Los suministros de gas bajo el contrato de Yamal a Polonia aumentaron después de caer a cero anteriormente, según mostraron el miércoles datos de la red de operadores de transmisión de gas de la Unión Europea.










Russian gas supplies resumed to Poland on Tuesday - operator data (April 27)


Gas supplies under the Yamal contract to Poland for Tuesday edged up after dropping to zero earlier, data from the European Union network of gas transmission operators showed on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com






*El mayor productor de petróleo estatal de Rusia no vendió 37 millones de barriles de crudo mientras las empresas se autosancionan en medio de la guerra en Ucrania.*

El mayor productor de petróleo estatal de Rusia, Rosneft PJSC, no logró vender 37 millones de barriles de su crudo insignia Urales, dijeron comerciantes a Reuters , mientras los comerciantes europeos continúan buscando productos energéticos en otros lugares en medio de la guerra en Ucrania.

Rosneft PJSC había abierto las ofertas de petróleo para descargar de los puertos en mayo y junio, pero ningún cliente europeo estaba dispuesto a participar. 

Según el informe, algunas refinerías asiáticas hicieron ofertas por el petróleo, pero la refinería estatal no las aceptó. Otros compradores con sede en Asia se habían quejado de que el requisito de prepago del 100 % de Roseneft era demasiado estricto.

Dado que las naciones europeas se han autoautorizado o han reducido la compra de crudo ruso, los productores se han enfrentado al desafío cada vez más difícil de encontrar un mercado. 

La proporción de exportaciones marítimas de los Urales que van a Europa se ha reducido del 90% al 50%, informó Bloomberg. 

India, por otro lado, ha aumentado sus importaciones de petróleo ruso, aunque es posible que Asia no pueda absorber por completo los barriles no vendidos que estaban destinados a Europa. 

En particular, los grandes descuentos han hecho que las ventas de petróleo ruso a la India se disparen desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania. 

Desde el 24 de febrero, las refinerías indias han comprado casi 40 millones de barriles de crudo ruso. Nueva Delhi ha subrayado la necesidad de un alto el fuego en Ucrania, pero aún no ha condenado las acciones de Vladimir Putin. 

Aún así, a pesar de la renuencia generalizada a comprar petróleo ruso en Occidente, las exportaciones de Putin todavía están llegando al mercado global. Un número cada vez mayor de cargamentos rusos están marcados como "destino desconocido" a medida que la industria busca formas de mantener el flujo de negocios durante la guerra. 

En lo que va de abril, se han cargado más de 11,1 millones de barriles en barcos con destinos desconocidos, en comparación con casi cero antes de la invasión en Ucrania, según el Wall Street Journal. 









Russia's biggest state-run oil producer failed to sell 37 millions barrels of crude as companies self-sanction amid war in Ukraine


Russia's state-run oil maker Rosneft failed to sell 37 million barrels of oil. Some Asian refiners placed bids but none were accepted, Reuters reported.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Artículo sobre la inteligencia que comparte EEUU con Ucrania:

- la envían tiempo real
- vital en las primeras horas de la invasión para cambiar de sitio defensas antiaéreas y aviones de combate, que luego han estado operativos para negar la superioridad aérea en muchas zonas
- se comparten objetivos prioritarios, como por ejemplo el transporte de tropas durante el ataque a Hostomel que ayudó a repeler la cabeza de puente
- al principio había ciertas limitaciones, como la de asistir a los ucros en acciones ofensivas para retomar puntos capturados por los rusos, o atacar Crimea/Donbas. Tras la brutalidad y el ataque contra civiles ya no existen esas limitaciones









U.S. intel helped Ukraine shoot down Russian plane carrying troops


Ukrainian forces have used specific coordinates shared by the U.S. to direct fire on Russian positions and aircraft, current and former officials tell NBC News.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Cachopo (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La horda Israelí si que esta tras lo de Cataluña.
> 
> Menos mal que en está ocasión habéis comido polla USAna sin rechistar mucho, de no haber sido así la CIA os hubiera montado otro 11M para reeducaros. Vais mejorando, eso si, a pagar el gas en rublos.
> 
> Soros se ha introducido en vuestro cerebro y vais de fenómenos por la vida. En fin...



No has respondido a nada de lo que has citado, pero te crees mas listo, curioso.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (27 Abr 2022)

Según esto el puente que salva el río Oskil en Horokhovatka, en la carretera R-79, fue destruido el 19 de marzo.

Esta carretera parece la única operativa para abastecer las tropas rusas en el saliente de Izyum.

Han debido hacer un apaño en este puente porque si no no me explico cómo no están virtualmente desconectados del resto del ejército y de los suministros.




https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ua-ukraine-road-infrastructure



"Algunos otros puentes que fueron destruidos durante las últimas semanas:

Puente de la carretera R-79 que cruza el río Oskil en Horokhovatka, esta es la carretera de Kupiansk a Izyum en el oblast de Kharkiv. Fue destruido alrededor del 19 de marzo.

Ubicación: Google Maps"


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Abr 2022)

Parece que Putin quiere resultados para el 9 de Mayo


El País.


"
*Rusia toma el control de varias ciudades en las regiones de Járkov y Donetsk, según Kiev*
Rusia se ha hecho con el control de varias localidades en el este de Ucrania, ha anunciado este miércoles el Ministerio ucranio de Defensa. Las fuerzas del Kremlin han desalojado al ejército ucranio de Velika Komishuvakha y Zavody en la región de Járkov y han tomado el control de Zarichne y Novotoshkivske, en la región de Donetsk. (AFP)


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## TAKA (27 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Ayer, el presidente del parlamento ucraniano, Ruslan Stefanchuk:
> No hay planes para cambiar la disposición de la constitución de que Ucrania se esforzará por convertirse en miembro de la UE y la OTAN (agregada a la constitución en 2019)._



Normal, después de ver que tú vecino te invade para aniquilar a tu población, destruir tus infraestructuras y hacer pillaje en tus ciudades, es que es de cajón buscar diferentes socios comerciales y aliados militares. Y si a los rusos no les gusta qué van a hacer, ¿invadirles?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Los 40 países reunidos en Alemania por la guerra son un "Hitler colectivo", dice Mikhail Markelov. Es lo que tiene ser un país con las élites más corruptas de la historia de la humanidad, la mayoría "criados" en servicios de inteligencia o juventudes del partido comunista y demás fábricas de hacer el mal. Absolutos psicópatas que proyectan todos sus defectos en los demás.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (27 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Los 40 países reunidos en Alemania por la guerra son un "Hitler colectivo", dice Mikhail Markelov. Es lo que tiene ser un país con las élites más corruptas de la historia de la humanidad, la mayoría "criados" en servicios de inteligencia o juventudes del partido comunista y demás fábricas de hacer el mal. Absolutos psicópatas que proyectan todos sus defectos en los demás.









Lo más lamentable es que además los que están haciendo la primera guerra de conquista en Europa similar a las de los nazis desde la 2da. guerra mundial son ellos. Y encima ideológicamente sus "pensadores" de moda no están muy lejos del nacional socialismo. De locos hoyga!


----------



## Ricardiano (27 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El Donbass no importa, esta petado de boomer amantes de la lefa soviética y de la paguita que no aportan nada a la sociedad. Lo que importa es recuperar Crimea, eso seria un gancho al hígado para el Khan del Kremlin.



El Donbás es fundamental si quieres cerrar esto de forma definitiva. Si dejas una parte del Donbás a los rusos, te garantizas una nueva guerra en el medio plazo. 

Creo que los ucranianos lo tienen clarísimo.


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo más lamentable es que además los que están haciendo la primera guerra de conquista en Europa similar a las de los nazis desde la 2da. guerra mundial son ellos. Y encima ideológicamente sus "pensadores" de moda no están muy lejos del nacional socialismo. De locos hoyga!



Si es que lo tienen todo para ser considerados dignos sucesores del III Reich: supremacismo, antisemitismo, victimismo, campañas de limpieza étnica y genocidio, etc. Les falta la organización y capacidades industriales de los alemanes, si no fuera porque en el fondo son un estercolero tercermundista gobernado por mafiosos... estaríamos metidos en la III GM


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

Regalitos aussies


----------



## el arquitecto (27 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Tanques rusos en Transnistria



estos han dicho, vamos a por los más débiles que los ucros nos petan los tanques, y al menos podremos decir que hemos conquistado algo


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Tendrá información delicada? podrá ser un futuro personaje suicidado?
"cuestionó las explicaciones oficiales de los asesinatos-suicidios consecutivos"

*Alto ejecutivo de Gazprombank huye de Rusia para unirse a la guerra de Ucrania*

Igor Volobuev, vicepresidente de Gazprombank, de propiedad estatal, dijo que huyó de Rusia para luchar junto a las fuerzas ucranianas, convirtiéndose en al menos el cuarto alto ejecutivo o funcionario conocido que tuvo una salida abrupta del país.

Volobuev le dijo al sitio web de noticias independiente The Insider y al sitio de noticias de negocios liga.net de Ucrania que salió de Rusia el 2 de marzo y se unió a las fuerzas de defensa territorial de Ucrania.

“No podía ver desde un costado lo que Rusia le estaba haciendo a mi patria”, dijo Volobuev, quien nació en la ciudad de Okhtyrka, en el noreste de Ucrania, en entrevistas publicadas el martes por la noche.

“Los rusos estaban matando a mi padre, a mis conocidos y amigos cercanos. Mi padre vivió en un sótano frío durante un mes. Las personas que conocía desde la infancia me dijeron que se avergonzaban de mí”.

Volobuev, de 50 años, dijo que fue despedido después de dejar Rusia, poniendo fin a una carrera de 33 años en empresas afiliadas al gigante gasista estatal Gazprom.

“Nadie en Rusia sabe sobre [mi partida]”, dijo el ex ejecutivo.

Volobuev dijo que era parte del equipo de relaciones públicas de Gazprombank encargado de socavar el sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania a los ojos de los consumidores europeos.

Estados Unidos impuso sanciones a Gazprombank el día que Rusia atacó a Ucrania.

Volobuev también cuestionó las explicaciones oficiales de los asesinatos-suicidios consecutivos del exvicepresidente de Gazprombank, Vladislav Avaev, en Moscú, y del exgerente del gigante energético Novatek, Sergei Protosenya, en España.

“No creo que esos fueran suicidios”, dijo a liga.net, y agregó que la muerte de Avail pudo haber sido “puesta en escena porque él sabía demasiado”.

Otros altos ejecutivos y funcionarios que se sabe que abandonaron Rusia durante la guerra incluyen al primer vicepresidente de la junta de Sberbank, Lev Khasis, el enviado presidencial Anatoly Chubais y el director ejecutivo adjunto de Aeroflot, Andrei Panov.









Top Gazprombank Executive Flees Russia to Join Ukraine War - The Moscow Times


Igor Volobuev, vice president of state-owned Gazprombank, said he has fled Russia to fight alongside Ukrainian forces, becoming at least the fourth top executive or official known have made an abrupt exit from the country.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tendrá información delicada? podrá ser un futuro personaje suicidado?
> "cuestionó las explicaciones oficiales de los asesinatos-suicidios consecutivos"
> 
> *Alto ejecutivo de Gazprombank huye de Rusia para unirse a la guerra de Ucrania*
> ...



Ratas... Barco...


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tendrá información delicada? podrá ser un futuro personaje suicidado?
> "cuestionó las explicaciones oficiales de los asesinatos-suicidios consecutivos"
> 
> *Alto ejecutivo de Gazprombank huye de Rusia para unirse a la guerra de Ucrania*
> ...



Los de Gazpron se huelen una purga


el arquitecto dijo:


> estos han dicho, vamos a por los más débiles que los ucros nos petan los tanques, y al menos podremos decir que hemos conquistado algo



Transnitria es pro rusia. Imagina al pais mas pobre de Europa, mas aun que Ucrania, Moldavia, un país congelado en el tiempo, a la cabeza las peores estadísticas imaginables; pobreza, trata de blancas, tráfico de órganos, alcoholismo, suicidio infantil. La principal actividad económica de Moldavia es el trafico de armas. Para algunos transnitrios ser ocupados por Rusia, seria como entrar en la champion


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Abr 2022)

Es la autentica TIA.

Los que tenemos unos añitos nos descojonabamos de los tebeos de Mortadelo y Filemon, pero es que esto supera la ficción. El señor Paco Ibañez haría bien en pedir royalties al FSB. Seguro que eso está copiado de alguno de sus números.


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso arrastrándose bajo fuego ucraniano en Mariupol


----------



## allan smithee (27 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es la autentica TIA.
> 
> Los que tenemos unos añitos nos descojonabamos de los tebeos de Mortadelo y Filemon, pero es que esto supera la ficción. El señor Paco Ibañez haría bien en pedir royalties al FSB. Seguro que eso está copiado de alguno de sus números.



Siempre han sido chusma de la peor especie. Esto de abajo es lo que tramó la NKVD contra Andreu Nin durante la guerra civil:

"Durante la primavera de 1937 la policía republicana localizó una supuesta carta escrita por Nin dirigida a Francisco Franco, en la que el líder trotskista respaldaría un plan de sublevación de la quinta columna madrileña; la carta, en realidad una falsificación realizada por el NKVD,31 constituyó una de las principales pruebas de acusación contra Nin"


Pd. Acabo de leer lo de los Sims/tarjetas SIM. Muy loleante el tema. El sindrome alcóholico fetal sigue haciendo estragos en el cinturón del vodka.








Rusia confunde Los Sims 3 con 'tres tarjetas SIM' en un supuesto montaje contra Ucrania


Tres copias de Los Sims 3 han sido clave para destapar un supuesto montaje con el que Rusia quería falsear un supuesto atentado ucraniano en Moscú.




vandal.elespanol.com


----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

Comunismo ruso en estado puro:
Dilación 
Desaparecidos
Propaganda


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Quién es quién en la ayuda a Ucrania, no sé si es muy correcto. Impresionante Estonia, bien Italia, a pesar de tener al enemigo dentro. Alemania debería estar al nivel de RU mínimo, pero con un presidente que de joven se manifestaba en contra de la OTAN... Francia? España solo ha mandado chatarra y en poca cantidad, Antoñito gobernando con los amigos de Putín y tal.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Llegados de fuera o los propios del contingente que Rusia mantiene en la región? 


Chaini dijo:


> Tanques rusos en Transnistria


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> estos han dicho, vamos a por los más débiles que los ucros nos petan los tanques, y al menos podremos decir que hemos conquistado algo



Transnistria es una región rusa de facto, los rusos no están ahí para conquistar sino para defender dicha región.


----------



## Akira. (27 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan posiciones rusas en la Isla de las Serpientes, golpean el puesto de mando y destruyen un sistema de misiles antiaéreos Strela-10.

*


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

esto que es?

el canciller Karl Nehammer refuta las afirmaciones de #Russian medios de comunicación de que Austria pagará el gas ruso en rublos. 



Antes de que las noticias falsas de la propaganda rusa se difundan más aquí. Por supuesto, OMV seguirá pagando las entregas de gas desde Rusia en euros. Austria se apega al punto y la coma a las sanciones de la UE acordadas conjuntamente.


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Llegados de fuera o los propios del contingente que Rusia mantiene en la región?



De fuera. De ahi la Z.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

La mejor defensa contra Rusia hubiese sido no presionarla en exceso para que los exagentes del KGB que se hicieron con el país y que conforman su oligarquía actual, hubieran continuado comiendo caviar gracias a la explotación de los recursos energéticos del país sumido en la corrupción. Ahora, una vez amenazados, dicha corrupción y bien vivir tornará en eficacia impulsada por el renacimiento de ciertos romanticismos ideales de gran calado

Retar a muchas de las mentes más potentes del planeta respaldados por la región con mayor reservas de recursos del planeta no parece una buena idea. Ahora que tal imprudencia se ha producido, se simplifica de manera nuevamente imprudente en forma de puntos de vista prefabricados que son los que compran el 80% de los que participan en este hilo.

No os juzgare por vuestra mongolidad, sino por las nocivas consecuencias que la acérrima defensa de la misma conlleva para el resto.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

El canal de propaganda ruso afirma que el puente en Zatoka fue destruido para cortar el suministro de combustible a Ucrania desde Moldavia y cortar el sur de Odesa Obl desde Ucrania. Sin embargo, hay una conexión por carretera alternativa disponible:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> De fuera. De ahi la Z.



En Transnistria existe un importante contingente militar ruso. Es probable que hayan pintado sus blindados a modo de declaración de intenciones.

No veo forma de que esos tanques hayan llegado a región en una situación como la actual. Por tierra difícil y por aire ídem, dada la situación geográfica de la propia región.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Abr 2022)

Es una lástima tanto sufrimiento pero ver como el comunismo se hunde en la mierda más absoluta por segunda vez en 30 años es un regalo para mi.

Mi desprecio por las ratas rojas viene de lejos. De echo poco antes de la invasión mi ex me dijo que no le dijera nada de los comunistas a la niña, que va repitiendo las cosas (custodia compartida), una vez más, mi ex abre la boca y sube el pan.

Por cierto, creo que me lee y ella piensa que no lo se. Hola Vanesa!


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Es una lástima tanto sufrimiento pero ver como el comunismo se hunde en la mierda más absoluta por segunda vez en 30 años es un regalo para mi.
> 
> Mi desprecio por las ratas rojas viene de lejos. De echo poco antes de la invasión mi ex me dijo que no le dijera nada de los comunistas a la niña, que va repitiendo las cosas (custodia compartida), una vez más, mi ex abre la boca y sube el pan.



No se si putin es comunista pero emplea métodos de desestabilización de la epoca comunista. Lo que esta haciendo en Transnistria es lo mismo que intento en Cataluña. Apoyar elementos separatistas para debilitar un gobierno poco amigo de los rusos como era el gobierno de Rajoy.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia despliega el temido tuk-tuk táctico TTT-01


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En Transnistria existe un importante contingente militar ruso. Es probable que hayan pintado sus blindados a modo de declaración de intenciones.
> 
> No veo forma de que esos tanques hayan llegado a región en una, situación como la actual. Por tierra difícil y por aire ídem, dada la situación geográfica de la región.



Tienes razon en este caso. Mea culpa, un error garrafal. El video no esta situado en Transnitina. Voy a eliminarlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En Transnistria existe un importante contingente militar ruso. Es probable que hayan pintado sus blindados a modo de declaración de intenciones.
> 
> No veo forma de que esos tanques hayan llegado a región en una, situación como la actual. Por tierra difícil y por aire ídem, dada la situación geográfica de la región.



Importantísimo..ni llegan a 5000 de las tropas por la paz....


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia despliega el temido tuk-tuk táctico TTT-01


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

lo prometido es deuda, llegan chismes de la segunda oleada, esperemos que el 155 y el resto del PACK esten al caer



txusky_g dijo:


> Primer Milan que vemos:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Importantísimo..ni llegan a 5000 de las tropas por la paz....



7500 elevable a 30.000. 80.000 en caso de llamar a la reserva y el mayor arsenal ruso en suelo europeo, muy superior al que radica en Kaliningrado.


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia despliega el temido tuk-tuk táctico TTT-01



Hace días que salió pero desde otra toma. Busca en el foro "musstang" tal cual


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, todavía no han publicado el video
La noticia si aparece en varios medios

*CNN grabó el video a mediados de marzo en Bucha. Muestra tropas rusas y los cuerpos de los asesinados en las calles de la ciudad*

A disposición del canal de televisión CNN se encontraba la filmación desde un dron de la ciudad de Bucha en la región de Kyiv, realizada cuando las tropas rusas se encontraban en ella. El canal de televisión informa que pudo verificar el video y establecer que fue realizado el 12 y 13 de marzo. CNN no publica la fuente que proporcionó las imágenes por razones de seguridad. El canal de televisión aún no ha publicado el video en sí, pero muestra fotogramas del mismo.

Las imágenes muestran los cuerpos de los muertos tirados en las calles de la ciudad, y el ejército y el equipo rusos. El marco, en particular, incluía varios cuerpos de los muertos, que yacen en el mismo lugar que en el video que apareció antes, pero que se hizo más tarde, el 1 de abril. En uno de los fragmentos de la grabación, el militar ruso se encuentra en la misma calle donde yacen los cuerpos de los muertos.

CNN se puso en contacto con el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia para hacer comentarios, pero no recibió respuesta. La parte rusa niega su participación en los asesinatos en Bucha, en particular, afirmando que murieron después de que los militares abandonaran este asentamiento. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que las tropas rusas abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo.

El 7 de abril, Meduza publicó videos realizados en Bucha del 23 al 30 de marzo de 2022. Este metraje también mostró los cuerpos de los muertos en las calles de Bucha en los mismos lugares que la policía y los periodistas ucranianos filmaron desde el suelo el 1 y 2 de abril de 2022, tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de la ciudad.









CNN получил видео, снятое в середине марта в Буче. Оно показывает российские войска и тела убитых на улицах города — Meduza


В распоряжении телеканала CNN оказалась съемка с дрона города Буча в Киевской области, сделанная, когда в нем находились российские войска. Телеканал сообщает, что ему удалось верифицировать видеозапись и установить, что она была сделана 12-13 марта. Источник, предоставивший запись, CNN не...




meduza.io


----------



## keylargof (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia despliega el temido tuk-tuk táctico TTT-01



Es táctico seguro? A mi me parece más estratégico


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hace días que salió pero desde otra toma. Busca en el foro "musstang" tal cual



ya lo he visto


----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ya lo he visto



No, es otra motoreta Z


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

*EVALUACIÓN DE LA CAMPAÑA OFENSIVA RUSA, 26 DE ABRIL*
26 abr 2022 - Prensa ISW

*Frederick W. Kagan, Kateryna Stepanenko y Karolina Hird
26 de abril, 6:30 p. m. hora del Este*​*Las fuerzas rusas han adoptado un patrón más sólido de movimiento operativo en el este de Ucrania, al menos a lo largo de la línea de Izyum a Rubizhne. Las tropas rusas están empujando por múltiples caminos más o menos paralelos a una distancia de apoyo entre sí, lo que les permite tener más poder de combate que el que había soportado en su práctica anterior. *Las tropas rusas en esta línea están progresando mejor que cualquier otro avance ruso en esta fase de la guerra. Están empujando desde Izyum al suroeste hacia Barvinkove y al sureste hacia Slovyansk. También están empujando varias columnas al oeste y al sur de Rubizhne, probablemente con la intención de rodearlo y completar su captura. Sin embargo, los avances rusos, incluso en esta área, están procediendo metódicamente en lugar de rápidamente, y no está claro hasta dónde podrán conducir o si podrán rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas en grandes cantidades.
*Las fuerzas rusas en el eje Izyum probablemente se beneficien de la ausencia de posiciones defensivas ucranianas preparadas contra los ataques desde la dirección de Kharkiv hacia Donbas. *Ucrania se ha preparado para defender la línea de contacto con el Donbas ocupado por Rusia desde 2014, y las tropas rusas continúan luchando para penetrar esas defensas preparadas, como lo demuestran los repetidos esfuerzos rusos para tomar Avdiivka, justo al norte de la ciudad de Donetsk, o para avanzar a través de Popasna. , justo más allá de la línea original de contacto.
*Las tropas rusas continuaron atacando a los defensores ucranianos en Mariupol, incluso en la planta de Azovstal, a pesar de las afirmaciones del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin de que no hay más combates en la ciudad. *Es probable que las fuerzas ucranianas aún mantengan posiciones importantes más allá de la planta misma, y las fuerzas rusas continúan luchando fuera de la planta, bombardeando la planta y asaltando posiciones cercanas a la planta. La orden de Putin de no perseguir a los defensores ucranianos en los túneles y catacumbas de la instalación evidentemente no impidió los esfuerzos continuos para asegurar al menos todo el perímetro de la planta y probablemente también la importante autopista M14 que la recorre hacia el norte y el noroeste.
*Rusia está organizando ataques de bandera falsa en Transnistria, Moldavia, lo que probablemente establezca las condiciones para nuevas acciones en ese frente. *Los dos batallones de fusileros motorizados que Rusia ha mantenido ilegalmente en Transnistria desde el final de la Guerra Fría probablemente no sean suficientes para montar un ataque creíble contra Odesa por sí mismos, ni es probable que los rusos puedan reforzarlos lo suficiente como para permitirles hacerlo. . Podrían soportar ataques más limitados al noroeste de Odesa, posiblemente causando pánico y creando efectos psicológicos para beneficiar las operaciones rusas en el sur de Ucrania.
*Sin embargo, Rusia también puede tratar de desestabilizar a la propia Moldavia. *Los comentarios del jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk y otros funcionarios y apoderados rusos plantean la posibilidad de que Putin reconozca a la autoproclamada República de Moldavia Pridnestroviana (PMR) en Transnistria como reconoció a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. El PMR podría entonces solicitar protección rusa adicional, y Putin podría intentar enviar algunas fuerzas o capacidades adicionales a Transnistria. Cualquier actividad de este tipo aumentaría enormemente las tensiones y los temores en Moldavia y la vecina Rumania, ejerciendo una presión adicional sobre la OTAN, posiblemente dándole a Putin una "victoria" barata y distrayendo la atención del trabajo duro de Rusia en el este de Ucrania.
Los continuos indicios de que las fuerzas rusas tienen la intención de celebrar referéndums para establecer “repúblicas populares” en las áreas ocupadas del sur de Ucrania plantean la posibilidad de que Putin intente presentar una serie de nuevas “repúblicas populares” “independientes” como parte de la celebración del Día de la Victoria. El cono de pronóstico es amplio, y todavía no hay una base sólida para evaluar un camino como mucho más probable que otro. Pero los ataques de bandera falsa y las reacciones de Rusia y los representantes rusos ante ellos son alarmantes, y le corresponde a la OTAN y a Occidente considerar los cursos de acción más peligrosos y prepararse para enfrentarlos.
*Conclusiones clave*

*Las fuerzas rusas continúan progresando lenta pero constantemente al sur de Izyum y al noroeste de Rubizhne, pero las operaciones ofensivas rusas en otras partes del este de Ucrania siguen sin tener éxito.*
*La lucha continúa en Mariupol, donde aparentemente los defensores ucranianos todavía ocupan posiciones más allá de la planta de Azovstal.*
*Rusia y/o representantes rusos han llevado a cabo ataques de bandera falsa en Transnistria ocupada por Rusia, posiblemente para amenazar con un ataque (muy probablemente fallido) en Odesa, posiblemente para desestabilizar Moldavia.*
**
*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.
ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*

Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania
Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir los defensores ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron los ataques terrestres y aéreos contra los defensores ucranianos restantes en Mariupol el 26 de abril, pero no lograron asaltar la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal. [1] El jefe de la administración del óblast de Donetsk, Pavlo Kyrylenko, dijo que las fuerzas rusas lanzaron 35 ataques aéreos en Azovstal el 26 de abril, lo que resultó en un incendio en una de las tiendas de la planta. [2] Sin embargo, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, afirmó falsamente que todos los combates habían cesado en la Mariupol “liberada” en una conversación telefónica con el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan. [3] El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Petro Andryushchenko, declaró que cualquier reclamo ruso de corredores humanitarios para la evacuación de Azovstal es una "trampa". [4] Las imágenes de los continuos disparos de tanques rusos contra edificios residenciales y comerciales fuera de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal indican que es probable que los defensores ucranianos aún mantengan posiciones más allá de los límites de la planta de Azovstal propiamente dicha. [5]

*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk (Objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de los óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*
El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas continuaron bombardeando toda la línea del frente en Donetsk y Lugansk e hicieron avances marginales durante las ofensivas terrestres el 26 de abril. [6] El Estado Mayor declaró que los esfuerzos rusos se centran en tomar Rubizhne, Popasna y Marinka, donde la lucha intensa está en curso. [7] Las fuerzas de la milicia de la República Popular de Lugansk (LNR) afirmaron haber tomado el control de Rubtsi y Yatskivka, ubicadas en la frontera administrativa entre los oblasts de Donetsk y Kharkiv. [8] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que elementos de la 90 División de Tanques de la Guardia del Distrito Militar Central se están moviendo en dirección a Kreminna. [9] El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Lugansk, Serhiy Haidai, afirmó en particular que elementos de liderazgo y colaboradores de alto nivel de LNR murieron en una supuesta explosión de gas durante una reunión en Kreminna el 25 de abril . La Brigada de Ingeniería de Guardias del Distrito Militar Central está operando en dirección a Severodonetsk. [11]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Luhansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) con el eje de Izyum)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron las ofensivas terrestres al sur de Izyum en dirección a Barvinkove y Slovyansk. [12] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania declaró que elementos del 1.er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia, el 20.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, el 35.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas y el 68.º Cuerpo de Ejército están realizando avances medidos en dirección a Barvinkove, a unos 50 kilómetros al suroeste de Izyum. [13] Una fuente prorrusa afirmó que las unidades de infantería naval rusa están operando en dirección a Slovyansk, a unos 50 kilómetros al sureste de Izyum. [14] La fuente prorrusa también afirmó que los defensores ucranianos están reteniendo Dovhenke, que es el último asentamiento en el Óblast de Kharkiv en la dirección de Slovyansk. Es probable que los avances de Izyum-Barvinkove e Izyum-Slovyansk se dirijan hacia las fronteras administrativas de Donetsk para fusionar las ofensivas al sur de Izyum con las ofensivas en el territorio de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk (DNR). Barvinkove y Slovyansk están en caminos diferentes que conducen al sur de Izyum.
El objetivo del avance ruso hacia Barvinkove no es inmediatamente obvio, ya que aleja a las tropas rusas de sus camaradas que presionan Slovyansk. Sin embargo, el camino continúa hacia el sureste desde Barvinkove hasta el límite del Óblast de Donetsk, y es posible que las fuerzas rusas del eje Izyum estén destinadas a tomar posiciones a lo largo de gran parte del límite para respaldar las afirmaciones de que Rusia ha "asegurado las fronteras de Donetsk y Lugansk". oblasts”, incluso si los rusos no han asegurado realmente todo el oblast. Estos avances también podrían tener la intención de realizar un cerco profundo de las fuerzas ucranianas hacia el este, aunque no está nada claro que las tropas rusas asignadas a este avance sean lo suficientemente fuertes como para lograr tal tarea.
Elementos del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas y las flotas del Báltico y del Norte mantuvieron un bloqueo parcial de la ciudad de Kharkiv y continuaron bombardeando asentamientos alrededor de la ciudad de Kharkiv y en todo el óblast de Kharkiv el 26 de abril. [15]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: Eje Sur (Objetivo: defender Kherson de los contraataques ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron bombardeando toda la línea de contacto en el Eje Sur y están llevando a cabo ofensivas terrestres en dirección a Mykolaiv y Kryvyi Rih. [16] Según informes, las fuerzas rusas están obligando a los residentes de Velyka Oleksandrivka (aproximadamente a 15 kilómetros de la frontera administrativa de Kherson-Mykolaiv) a evacuar sus hogares. [17] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania también informó que las fuerzas rusas sufrieron pérdidas en las ciudades de Novodmytrivka y Bilousov, ambas dentro de los 20 kilómetros de la frontera administrativa de Kherson-Mykolaiv. [18] La presencia rusa en áreas cercanas a la frontera probablemente indica preparación para una ofensiva en dirección a Mykolaiv. Los misiles rusos alcanzaron Odesa, Zaporizhia, Dnipropetrovsk y Mykolaiv el 26 de abril.[19] El alcalde de Melitopol afirmó el 25 de abril que las fuerzas rusas están impidiendo que los hombres salgan de la ciudad y obligándolos a movilizarse en el ejército ruso. [20]





Las fuerzas rusas probablemente realizaron ataques adicionales de bandera falsa en el territorio ilegalmente ocupado de Transnistria el 25 y 26 de abril. Además del ataque con granadas contra el Ministerio del Interior de Transnistria que ISW informó el 25 de abril, se informaron explosiones en Percani y Maiac el 26 de abril. [21] El jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, afirmó que las explosiones requieren la siguiente etapa de la operación militar rusa en beneficio de Transnistria y regiones fronterizas rusas similares. [22] La Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) afirmó el 26 de abril que Rusia probablemente esté preparando un ataque contra los civiles de Transnistria y que las explosiones fueron provocaciones planeadas por el FSB ruso para "infundir pánico y un sentimiento anti-ucraniano". [23] El GUR declaró que Rusia puede querer involucrar a Transnistria en la guerra en Ucrania, ya sea para capitalizar las fuerzas de reserva de Transnistria o para lanzar ataques contra Ucrania desde el territorio de Transnistria. [24] La actividad reciente en Transnistria es consistente con informes anteriores de que la base aérea en Tiraspol probablemente se estaba preparando para aviones rusos el 6 y 7 de abril. [25]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*
Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon áreas en Sumy Oblast cerca de la frontera rusa entre el 23 y el 26 de abril. La Guardia Fronteriza de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas dispararon más de 15 veces contra cinco asentamientos diferentes en Sumy el 26 de abril. [26] Jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Sumy, Dmytro Zhyvystkyy declaró anteriormente que las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo un “bombardeo provocador” de comunidades en la frontera con Rusia el 23 de abril. [27]
*Elementos inmediatos para ver*

Es probable que las fuerzas rusas continúen atacando al sureste desde Izyum, al oeste desde Kreminna y Popasna, y al norte desde la ciudad de Donetsk a través de Avdiivka u otro eje.
Las fuerzas rusas probablemente intentarán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes de la planta de acero de Azovstal en Mariupol y no permitirán que los civiles atrapados evacuen.
Rusia puede continuar con los ataques de bandera falsa en Transnistria y sus alrededores o podría moverse para generar una crisis más grave en Transnistria y Moldavia en general.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

hay que hacerle mas caso a kasparov y menos a Olaf


----------



## el arquitecto (27 Abr 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Siempre han sido chusma de la peor especie. Esto de abajo es lo que tramó la NKVD contra Andreu Nin durante la guerra civil:
> 
> "Durante la primavera de 1937 la policía republicana localizó una supuesta carta escrita por Nin dirigida a Francisco Franco, en la que el líder trotskista respaldaría un plan de sublevación de la quinta columna madrileña; la carta, en realidad una falsificación realizada por el NKVD,31 constituyó una de las principales pruebas de acusación contra Nin"
> 
> ...



jugada maestra

van a tener que ir los lazis a enseñar cómo va eso de auto-atentarse y echarle la culpa a otro


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol se han dejado gran parte de su capacidad como unidad de combate, los que quedan estan por Popasna, sufriendo tambien bastantes bajas.


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


>



Esto comentan por tw

Transnistria: Fuerzas rusas reales: 400 Fuerzas mixtas rusas / locales: 1.500 Carne de cañón local prensada por pandillas: ~ 7,500 Efectividad en combate: 0 Estas tropas no recibieron suministros ni repuestos desde 2014. No tienen ninguna posibilidad contra los más de 40 000 ucranianos mejor armados que cubren Odesa.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 7500 elevable a 30.000. 80.000 en caso de llamar a la reserva y el mayor arsenal ruso en suelo europeo, muy superior al que radica en Kaliningrado.



¿Qué quieres decir con "elevable"? ¿Algo parecido a los T72B "Flying Turret"?

¿Explica cómo metes 80 mil efectivos y su correspondiente material ahí? Sin intentar tomarme el pelo por favor.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Abr 2022)

Prensa Rusia.

Artículo muy realista y bien escrito sobre el por qué de la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN u sus consecuencias negativas para Rusia

La dan por hecha, hay un ligero tono que puede parecer una crítica a la guerra de Putin.










«У России станет больше врагов» Финляндия и Швеция скоро вступят в НАТО. Чем это угрожает России?


13 апреля премьер-министры Финляндии и Швеции сообщили, что правительства их стран вскоре рассмотрят вопрос о вступлении в НАТО, хотя годами придерживались нейтралитета. Судя по всему, историческое решение может быть принято обеими странами уже совсем скоро. «Лента.ру» разобралась, какие риски...




m.lenta.ru





"
*Rusia tendrá más enemigos" Finlandia y Suecia pronto se unirán a la OTAN. ¿Cómo amenaza esto a Rusia?*


Sin embargo, los combates en Ucrania y los meses de fuerte escalada que los precedieron rompieron el equilibrio que Suecia y Finlandia lograron mantener todos estos años e inclinaron la balanza a favor de ingresar en la OTAN. *Si en enero el 30 por ciento de la población finlandesa estaba a favor de la membresía en la alianza, en abril esta cifra se disparó a un 68 por ciento antes impensable. *En Suecia, un récord del 57 por ciento de los encuestados estaba a favor de unirse a la OTAN , mientras que solo el 21 por ciento estaba en contra.

Los combates en Ucrania supusieron un serio impacto no solo para el público, sino también para la mayoría de los expertos y políticos, incluidos suecos y finlandeses, dijo Andrey Kortunov , director general del Consejo Ruso de Asuntos Internacionales (RIAC). Los acontecimientos desde el 24 de febrero han cambiado fundamentalmente la percepción de estos países sobre los objetivos de la política exterior rusa y sobre los medios que Moscú puede utilizar para alcanzarlos: todo esto, por supuesto, se reflejó en la opinión pública....

...
*durante décadas mantuvieron un estatus de no bloque y no se unieron a la OTAN ni siquiera en los momentos más críticos de la Guerra Fría.*


El destacado investigador del Instituto de Europa de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias , jefe del Centro de Estudios del Ártico, Valery Zhuravel, sugirió que el apoyo de la población de Suecia y Finlandia para unirse a la OTAN puede ser temporal, por lo que el liderazgo de estos países debería abordar este tema. problema conscientemente y sin aspavientos. “Me parece que Finlandia exagera las amenazas a su seguridad por parte de Rusia ..



*Los periodistas de los medios occidentales, al hablar sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, llaman a la operación especial en Ucrania "el regalo de Putin a la OTAN*". Bruselas realmente se beneficia de la situación actual: las filas de la alianza se repondrán con países que, en otras circunstancias, difícilmente se habrían apresurado a unirse a la OTAN con tanta rapidez; después de todo, esto no sucedió durante los 73 años anteriores, durante los cuales hubo muchos cambios geopolíticos.

*El leitmotiv principal de la retórica rusa últimamente ha sido precisamente la prevención de una mayor expansión de la OTAN:* aunque, en primer lugar, estaba implícita su expansión hacia el este: a Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia. *La aparición de un flanco adicional, aunque al norte, es un fenómeno muy doloroso para Rusia. *


----------



## Trumbo (27 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> No se si putin es comunista pero emplea métodos de desestabilización de la epoca comunista. Lo que esta haciendo en Transnistria es lo mismo que intento en Cataluña. Apoyar elementos separatistas para debilitar un gobierno poco amigo de los rusos como era el gobierno de Rajoy.



Comunismo puro y duro con gulag incluidos. Documéntese sobre las minorías religiosas y de otra índole en Rusia. Un grupo religioso, absolutamente pacífico y neutral, lleva desde 2010, marcado como grupo terrorista. Se les despoja de todo, incluido trabajo, casa y patria potestad. Sí, la URSS nunca murió. https://www.jw.org/es/noticias/test...ades-fundamentales-de-los-testigos-de-Jehová/


----------



## Pinovski (27 Abr 2022)

[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (Recopilación dentro)


Esta guerra nos está dejando grandes momentos, pero ha llegado la hora de elegir, podéis votar varias opciones porque entiendo que es imposible quedarse con solo una en algún caso: Hundimiento del Moskva, su buque insignia Retirada desorganizada de Kiev y de la zona centro y norte del país...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con "elevable"? ¿Algo parecido a los T72B "Flying Turret"?
> 
> ¿Explica cómo metes 80 mil efectivos y su correspondiente material ahí? Sin intentar tomarme el pelo por favor.



Transnistria tiene sus propias estructuras de Estado, como por ejemplo Ejercito y Ministerio de Defensa.

Al contingente ruso hay que sumar el propio de Transnistria. Los 80.000 responden a la reserva, es decir, todo aquel militar que una vez licenciado continua teniendo dicha obligación para con la institución armada.

Yo no pretendo tomarte el pelo, simplemente tomais una posición excesivamente defensiva sin los conocimientos suficientes ni de la circunstancia actual ni del entorno donde se desarrolla


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Transnistria tiene sus propias estructuras de Estado, como por ejemplo Ejercito y Ministerio de Defensa.
> 
> Al contingente ruso hay que sumar el propio de Transnistria. Los 80.000 responden a la reserva, es de decir, todo aquel militar que una vez licenciado continua teniendo dicha obligación para con la institución armada.
> 
> Yo no pretendo tomarte el pelo, simplemente tomais una posición excesivamente defensiva sin los conocimientos suficientes ni de la circunstancia actual ni del entorno donde se desarrolla



No me sirve. Estás diciendo que los rusos son capaces de movilizar en la región a 80 mil reservistas (permíteme dudarlo muchísimo porque no estamos en los 90). 
Pero vale, ya tengo 80 mil tipos dispuestos a matarse para que Lavrov y unos cuantos llenen yates de 100m de eslora de putas y coca mientras yo vivo en un lugar con las calles sin asfaltar y las que lo están tienen más cráteres que Mercurio. Pero bueno, te lo compro va. 

Ahora, mi pregunta es ¿Cómo van a mantener esa tropa? ¿Por dónde llega todo lo que necesitan? 


Por cierto, desconoces completamente lo que yo sé o no sé respecto a Moldavia. Pero seguimos, despéjame esa duda.


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

80.000 reservistas en Transnistria???

Iros a tomar por culo con vuestros rollos prorrusos de mierda.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No me sirve. Estás diciendo que los rusos son capaces de movilizar en la región a 80 mil reservistas (permíteme dudarlo muchísimo porque no estamos en los 90).
> Pero vale, ya tengo 80 mil tipos dispuestos a matarse para que Lavrov y unos cuantos llenen yates de 100m de eslora de putas y coca mientras yo vivo en un lugar con las calles sin asfaltar y las que lo están tienen más cráteres que Mercurio. Pero bueno, te lo compro va.
> 
> Ahora, mi pregunta es ¿Cómo van a mantener esa tropa? ¿Por dónde llega todo lo que necesitan?
> ...



Juicios de valor que no vienen al caso, no creo que se vayan a matar como los ucranianos para que el hijo pederasta de Biden continúe con su nivel de vida derivado del control sobre las empresas energéticas del país. Así que cada cual ejerce su tontoutilismo como más le apetece.

En cualquier caso a lo que vamos, esos 80.000 soldados que surgen del contingente ruso+ el ejército de Transnistria+ reservistas de dicha institución militar. No tienen que llegar de ningún lado pues ya están ahí, son residentes para que lo entiendas, del mismo modo que el material necesario derivado del mayor arsenal ruso en Europa desde la Guerra Fría sito en la propia Transnistria.

No se que conoceras de Moldavia, pero vamos, de Transnistria ni puta idea.


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

¿Pero además quién coño escribe algo así? Parece un secundario cómico de una peli de espías de serie B. 

*No gas rrruso significarr carrtilla rrasionamiento, morrrir desenas di miles de hambrrre, olas di frrrrio matarrr mucho gente, da, miñones perrrsonas usan estufo de abuela parrra no caerrr en iglú helada*


Venga a tomar por culo por ahí ese hijo de un camión cisterna lleno de putas. Esta fase propagandística de "rendíos o morireis todos" ya está más que vista, pero es que en esta ocasión está pasadísima de frenada.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


>



Una Indian!


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Juicios de valor que no vienen al caso, no creo que se vayan a matar como los ucranianos para que el hijo pederasta de Biden continúe con su nivel de vida derivado del control sobre las empresas energéticas del país. Así que cada cual ejerce su tontoutilismo como más le apetece.
> 
> En cualquier caso a lo que vamos, esos 80.000 soldados que surgen del contingente ruso+ el ejército de Transnistria+ reservistas de dicha institución militar. No tienen que llegar de ningún lado pues ya están ahí, son residentes para que lo entiendas, del mismo modo que el material necesario derivado del mayor arsenal ruso en Europa desde la Guerra Fría sito en la propia Transnistria.
> 
> No se que conoceras de Moldavia, pero vamos, de Transnistria ni puta idea.




Repito, me la suda la gente que puedan encontrar por allí y que quiera coger un AK47 oxidado y no hablo de arsenales. 

¿Cómo comen, se visten, se curan, se limpian el culo, se duchan, bla, bla, bla,... Esos 80 mil militares en esos cuarteles (en los que no caben 80 mil soldados) ? 
¿Entiendes que la guerra son algo más que balas o eres uno de esos expertos rusos que lanzan los tanques hasta donde les llegue a gasolina y una vez allí los dejan a merced de los tractores? 

Porque eso es así y es lo que hemos visto los que no tenemos ni idea ni de Transnistria ni de Moldavia en general. 

Pero bueno, contesta a mi pregunta y no entres en valoraciones personales porque puede que te estés equivocando. Como casi siempre, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Repito, me la suda la gente que puedan encontrar por allí y que quiera coger un AK47 oxidado y no hablo de arsenales.
> 
> ¿Cómo comen, se visten, se curan, se limpian el culo, se duchan, bla, bla, bla,... Esos 80 mil militares en esos cuarteles (en los que no caben 80 mil soldados) ?
> ¿Entiendes que la guerra son algo más que balas o eres uno de esos expertos rusos que lanzan los tanques hasta donde les llegue a gasolina y una vez allí los dejan a merced de los tractores?
> ...



Pues del mismo modo que lo hacen los Ucranianos que han llamado a filas a todo aquel con dos manos. 

Transnistria es una región militarizada preparada para este tipo de acontecimientos, de hecho es la principal razón de su existencia. 









Fuerzas Armadas de Transnistria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## At4008 (27 Abr 2022)

Ucrania tendrá en pocas semanas misiles británicos anti-buque Brimstone


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Es que resulta que Transnistria fue colonizada por Rusia para desplazar a la población local y desde entonces no ha hecho más que perder población porque la peña a la que puede se pira de ese agujero. 

Los rusos colocaron su troyano allí para que los moldavos no se acercaran a Europa.
Que por otra parte es lo que viene siendo normal y causa general, que los países quieran aumentar su calidad de vida en Europa. 

Así que como estallé el conflicto la frontera va a parecer el Bernabéu después de un Madrid-Barça. Si les dejan salir, claro, , que esa es otra.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues del mismo modo que lo hacen los Ucranianos que han llamado a filas a todo aquel con dos manos.
> 
> Transnistria es una región militarizada preparada para este tipo de acontecimientos, de hecho es la principal razón de su existencia.
> 
> ...



Como si en Wikipedia pone 1 millón de soldados. Mi pregunta no ha sido respondida.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Como si en Wikipedia pone 1 millón de soldados. Mi pregunta no ha sido respondida.



Mas de un millón exactamente:







Esos 80.000 reservistas ya residen en Transnistria, al igual que el contingente ruso y el propio ejercito Transnistrio.

Si su pregunta es dónde van a ducharse y cagar, pues en los mismos lugares que lo hacen ahora. No entiendo que pretende demostrar más allá de su absoluta ignorancia sobre la región.


----------



## moncton (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Repito, me la suda la gente que puedan encontrar por allí y que quiera coger un AK47 oxidado y no hablo de arsenales.
> 
> ¿Cómo comen, se visten, se curan, se limpian el culo, se duchan, bla, bla, bla,... Esos 80 mil militares en esos cuarteles (en los que no caben 80 mil soldados) ?
> ¿Entiendes que la guerra son algo más que balas o eres uno de esos expertos rusos que lanzan los tanques hasta donde les llegue a gasolina y una vez allí los dejan a merced de los tractores?
> ...



Normalmente la proporcion es 10 soldados no combatientes por cada soldado que va al frente a pegar tiros

Y eso en ejercitos profesionales y eficientes, que el ruso por lo que se ha visto...


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

Lo


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prensa Rusia.
> 
> Artículo muy realista y bien escrito sobre el por qué de la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN u sus consecuencias negativas para Rusia
> 
> ...



Lo de "los periodistas occidentales dicen" es el equivalente a cuando uno utiliza el "las malas lenguas dicen que..."


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Abr 2022)

Europa facilitando al máximo el comercio con Ucrania, 0 costes de aduana y demás.


----------



## Pinovski (27 Abr 2022)

__





Una inmigrante rusa en Alemania pide a Putin invadir Alemania. Vereis cuando se entere que no puede invadir ni Jarkov (a 30km de Rusia)


Una inmigrante rusa en Alemania pide a Putin invadir Alemania. Vereis cuando se entere que no puede invadir ni Jarkov (a 30km de Rusia) meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Están los rusos con el tinglado que tienen montado como para invadir Alemania... cuando no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (27 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prensa Rusia.
> 
> Artículo muy realista y bien escrito sobre el por qué de la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN u sus consecuencias negativas para Rusia
> 
> ...



Lenta.ru tiene siempre ese tono, ha tenido bastantes movidas con el gobierno y han intentado prohibirla


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

empresa química BASF cesa operaciones en #Belarus y #Russia La empresa emplea a 684 personas en Bielorrusia y Rusia. La compañía seguirá apoyándolos hasta finales de este año.


*BASF de Alemania planea detener casi todos sus negocios en Rusia y Bielorrusia a principios de julio.*
Actualmente, 684 empleados trabajan para BASF en estos dos países

BERLÍN, 27 de abril. /TASS/. BASF de Alemania, una importante compañía química mundial, cerrará sus actividades restantes en Rusia y Bielorrusia, excepto el negocio relacionado con la producción de alimentos, a principios de julio debido a los eventos en Ucrania, dijo la compañía en un comunicado el miércoles.
La compañía dijo el 3 de marzo que no estaba realizando ninguna operación nueva en Rusia y Bielorrusia debido a la situación en Ucrania.








Germany’s BASF plans to halt almost all its business in Russia, Belarus by start of July


Currently, 684 employees work for BASF in these two countries




tass.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Se hicieron disparos por la mañana y se observaron drones durante la noche cerca de la aldea de Kolbasna - Policía de Transnistria Cobasna,Transnistria - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Se hicieron disparos por la mañana y se observaron drones durante la noche cerca de la aldea de Kolbasna - Policía de Transnistria. Noticias de Ucrania y del mundo




liveuamap.com


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> empresa química BASF cesa operaciones en #Belarus y #Russia La empresa emplea a 684 personas en Bielorrusia y Rusia. La compañía seguirá apoyándolos hasta finales de este año.
> 
> 
> *BASF de Alemania planea detener casi todos sus negocios en Rusia y Bielorrusia a principios de julio.*
> ...



Colaboraron con Hitler (trabajo esclavo incluido) y ahora colaboran con Putin.


Los alemanes no terminan de encontrar el camino de la decencia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Alemania y Austria pagarán gas ruso en rublos:









Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas


- Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es que resulta que Transnistria fue colonizada por Rusia para desplazar a la población local y desde entonces no ha hecho más que perder población porque la peña a la que puede se pira de ese agujero.
> 
> Los rusos colocaron su troyano allí para que los moldavos no se acercaran a Europa.
> Que por otra parte es lo que viene siendo normal y causa general, que los países quieran aumentar su calidad de vida en Europa.
> ...



Precisamente por la propia existencia de tal arsenal intuyo que Rusia no permitió que aquello cayera en manos de una Moldavia fuera de la influencia rusa. No existió tal colonización pues la influencia rusa era total y prácticamente todos sus habitantes se nacionalizaron bien rusos, bien transnistrios. Me refiero con esto a que ya existían nexos anteriores, no fue nada tipo USA cuando va a Irak a saquear petroleo. 

Pero vamos, para troyano el que ha metido USA en Paquistan hace dos semanas. Así que juicios de valor los justos y menos tratando realidades geoestratégicas.


----------



## moncton (27 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Europa facilitando al máximo el comercio con Ucrania, 0 costes de aduana y demás.



LOL

Este es mejor acuerdo que el de los British con el "Trade and cooperation agreement"...


----------



## moncton (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> empresa química BASF cesa operaciones en #Belarus y #Russia La empresa emplea a 684 personas en Bielorrusia y Rusia. La compañía seguirá apoyándolos hasta finales de este año.
> 
> 
> *BASF de Alemania planea detener casi todos sus negocios en Rusia y Bielorrusia a principios de julio.*
> ...



BASF es la multinacional quimica mas gorda del mundo

Esto es muy serio, ellos producen los compuestos quimicos basicos para la industria, desde plasticos a fertilizantes, fungicidas...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mas de un millón exactamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por la mañana coges las levas, las llevas a un frente y por la noche vuelven a ducharse a su casa. Se ponen el despertador, se beben el colacao y vuelven al punto de operaciones. 

Entiendo que es eso lo que me dices ¿No? Si es así, vale. No hay plan logístico para la región, lo acepto.


Punto 2. Te he comprado a tus 80 mil soldados, a desgana para que no digas. No me los vuelvas a vender.


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

Entrevista a un ex-combatiente ucraniano convaleciente (y le queda para largo) 





__





«El ruso parece un ejército formidable, pero es pura fachada»






www.msn.com





Quien quiera batallas varias que lea en enlace, quien quiera su opinión acerca de sus adversarios, un extracto:

_Preguntado por su opinión sobre los combatientes enemigos, es honesto y reconoce que no les tiene inquina. De hecho, incluso parece que se compadece de ellos «porque no sabían a dónde iban». En su opinión, «Putin ha hecho creer a los rusos que no había una guerra», y ha sido efectivo con la propaganda. Además, asegura que sus tropas no están preparadas para el combate. «No porque algunos sean muy jóvenes, sino porque están mal entrenados. El ruso parece un ejército formidable, pero es pura fachada. Muchos de los militares no cuentan con la protección personal necesaria, lo que les impide luchar en el frente. Y los chechenos se han labrado una imagen de fiereza que los ucranianos hemos revelado irreal», sentencia._


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania se enfrentará a una respuesta rápida de Rusia y dijo que ya se han tomado todas las decisiones sobre cómo reaccionaría Moscú en esa situación.*

Dirigiéndose a los legisladores en San Petersburgo, Putin dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia.

Reuters informa que Putin dijo que el rublo, el sistema bancario, el sector del transporte y la economía de Rusia en su conjunto han resistido las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú y prometió una respuesta a los intentos de aislar a Rusia .


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Por la mañana coges las levas, las llevas a un frente y por la noche vuelven a ducharse a su casa. Se ponen el despertador, se beben el colacao y vuelven al punto de operaciones.
> 
> Entiendo que es eso lo que me dices ¿No? Si es así, vale. No hay plan logístico para la región, lo acepto.
> 
> ...



El ejercito Transnistrio dista mucho de las levas ucranianas. Como digo es una zona absolutamente militarizada en la que todo varón cuenta con amplia experiencia militar. De hecho una gran parte del ejercito transnistrio son fuerzas especiales, de modo que el bajo número de tropas pueda verse potenciado por una importante especialización, no en vano el propio territorio esta preparado para defender agresiones externas tanto por parte del ejercito ucraniano como del moldavo. En caso de que Rusia logre conectar Crimea con Tansnistria, Ucrania tendrá que recomponer sus filas en beneficio de la línea Sur.

Con respecto a la logística, Transnistria cuenta con importantes infraestructuras militares tanto para dar cabida a sus propias fuerzas como al grueso de las tropas rusas en el Sur de Ucrania, así que junto con Crimea daría lugar al asentamiento del ejercito ruso en la zona.

En realidad serian en torno a 10.000 soldados activos de forma continua, elevable a 35000( personal militar con entrenamiento continuo que compagina con vida civil hasta entrar en alerta) + 80.000 reservistas. Mas el propio contingente ruso del que se desconoce número dada la situación.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Rusia, China ,abrazo, oso...

*EXCLUSIVA: Rusia ve caer su producción de petróleo hasta en un 17% en 2022 -documento*


La producción de petróleo de Rusia puede caer hasta 433,8 millones de toneladas en 2022
Esta sería la más baja desde 2003
El comercio de petróleo ruso paralizado por las sanciones sobre Ucrania
Las exportaciones de petróleo y gas también se ven en declive
27 abr (Reuters) - Rusia puede ver caer su producción de petróleo hasta en un 17% en 2022, mostró el miércoles un documento del Ministerio de Economía visto por Reuters, mientras el país lucha con las sanciones occidentales.

Estados Unidos ha prohibido las importaciones de petróleo ruso, mientras que las sanciones occidentales contra los bancos y barcos rusos han paralizado el comercio de petróleo, una de las principales fuentes de ingresos de Moscú. La Unión Europea también está considerando prohibir completamente el petróleo ruso.


La escala de la disminución de la producción sería la más significativa desde la década de 1990, cuando la industria petrolera sufrió una falta de inversión.

La producción de petróleo rusa comenzó a disminuir en marzo y había caído alrededor de un 7,5% a mediados de abril.

La producción de petróleo en Rusia se recuperó el año pasado luego de una caída en 2021, su primera caída anual desde 2008, debido a las consecuencias de la pandemia.

La Agencia Internacional de Energía ha dicho que el impacto de las sanciones y la aversión de los compradores al petróleo ruso entraría en vigor a partir de mayo. Lee mas


Según el documento, la producción de petróleo de Rusia puede disminuir a entre 433,8 millones y 475,3 millones de toneladas (entre 8,68 millones y 9,5 millones de barriles por día) en 2022 desde 524 millones de toneladas en 2021.

Eso sería el más bajo desde 2003, cuando la producción de petróleo de Rusia se situó en 421 millones de toneladas.

El ministerio no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ordenó al gobierno forjar lazos energéticos más estrechos con Asia y diversificar el suministro de energía fuera de Europa.


También se espera que las exportaciones de petróleo y gas caigan este año, mostró el documento.

Se prevé que las exportaciones de petróleo disminuyan a entre 213,3 millones y 228,3 millones de toneladas (4,27 millones a 4,57 millones de bpd) desde 231 millones de toneladas en 2021.










Exclusive: Russia sees its oil output falling by up to 17% in 2022 -document


Russia may see its oil production fall by as much as 17% in 2022, an economy ministry's document seen by Reuters showed on Wednesday, as the country struggles with Western sanctions.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Los incidentes en Transnistria hacen temer una intervención rusa en Moldavia


Crece el temor a una posible agresión rusa en Moldavia después de que las autoridades prorrusas de Transnistria hayan denunciado varios ataques en su territorio, que muchos expertos ven como operacion




www.efe.com


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> BASF es la multinacional quimica mas gorda del mundo
> 
> Esto es muy serio, ellos producen los compuestos quimicos basicos para la industria, desde plasticos a fertilizantes, fungicidas...



Fertilizantes, fungicidas, plaguicidas quedan exentos

Quedan exentas de esta decisión las empresas para apoyar la producción de alimentos, ya que la situación en Ucrania corre el riesgo de desencadenar una crisis alimentaria mundial, según el comunicado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia, China ,abrazo, oso...
> 
> *EXCLUSIVA: Rusia ve caer su producción de petróleo hasta en un 17% en 2022 -documento*
> 
> ...



Con el Euro a 1,05 preparaos a que el gasoil a 2 pavos sea la nueva normalidad.

China e India van a salir muy beneficiadas de la injerencia USA sobre Europa. Con ésta van tres y no aprendemos...


----------



## moncton (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fertilizantes, fungicidas, plaguicidas quedan exentos
> 
> Quedan exentas de esta decisión las empresas para apoyar la producción de alimentos, ya que la situación en Ucrania corre el riesgo de desencadenar una crisis alimentaria mundial, según el comunicado.



Pues vaya...

aun asi, este puede ser un palo muy gordo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Los Rusos se están hinchando con las armas que dejan los Ukros tras sus sucesivas retiradas.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

“Están almorzando a 20 metros de los cuerpos en descomposición de sus camaradas”. Si esto es cierto es muy fuerte, que clase de ejercito son?






HILO: Llegué a Dnipro para comenzar a cubrir la batalla por el este de #Ucrania . Dima ha estado luchando desde principios de marzo.

“Es como la Segunda Guerra Mundial pero con tecnología moderna. 2014 fue un patio de recreo en comparación con esto”.

* Tengo permiso para tuitear su foto y todos los comentarios.


“Nuestro mayor aliado en esta guerra es la corrupción de #Rusia y la naturaleza de su ejército. El soldado en el campo informa a su oficial: 'no está bien pero aguantamos'; el próximo tipo informa: 'estamos aguantando'; el siguiente tipo: '¡va bien! Es por eso que Putin no sabe lo mal que están las cosas”.


“No creía que la guerra sucedería porque una invasión necesita al menos una superioridad numérica de 2-1. Miré en las fronteras al ejército allí y estaba claro que no lo tenían. Esto es Loco.

A veces juegas al póquer con una mala mano. #Rusia está jugando sin ninguna carta”.


“Lo que me ha sorprendido es la insensibilidad de los soldados de #Rusia con sus propios hombres”.

Me muestra una foto tomada desde un dron de soldados almorzando en una casa en ruinas cerca de varios cuerpos tirados en la tierra.

“Están comiendo a 20 metros de los cuerpos en descomposición de sus compañeros”.


"Simplemente tiran los cuerpos de sus amigos en las trincheras. A veces ni siquiera se molestan en cubrirlos.

Hace un tiempo encontramos una tumba de 15 cuerpos. Les habían tirado un poco de tierra, pero eso fue todo. No Ni siquiera respetan la vida de sus propios camaradas. Increíble".


Sus tácticas son una locura. Chernobaivka tiene un pequeño aeropuerto militar. 17 veces han intentado tomarlo. 17 veces los hemos aplastado. Todavía vienen.

Nuestros soldados preguntan: "¿Son tontos?" No, simplemente incapaz de pensamiento independiente. Simplemente siguen órdenes, sin importar cuán locas sean".


"¿Soldados chechenos? Ja. Los llamamos soldados de TikTok. Siempre están filmando. Encontramos uno que estaba herido e intentaba no pelear sino tomarse una selfie".

"Su trabajo no es pelear, sino disparar a los niños reclutas rusos que no quieren pelear. Son tácticas soviéticas".


"Quiero decir una cosa: Starlink de @elonmusk es lo que cambió la guerra a favor de #Ucrania . #Rusia hizo todo lo posible para volar todas nuestras comunicaciones. Ahora no pueden. Starlink funciona bajo el fuego de Katyusha , bajo fuego de artillería. Incluso funciona en Mariupol".


“Usan tácticas militares soviéticas, que estaban desactualizadas hace 30 años. Pero estudiamos Afganistán e Israel. ¡Las cosas han cambiado!

#Rusia intenta presionar con Mass. Nuestra estrategia es simple: destruir tantos objetivos como sea posible. Pero nos faltan recursos, así que debemos hacerlo de manera creativa”.


“Mira, siempre puedes notar la diferencia entre un ataque partidista contra un objetivo de #Rusia y una bandera falsa rusa. El primero apunta a infraestructura importante. Simplemente bombardean un edificio civil o algo así. ¿Alguna vez apuntarían a algo valioso? Ni en un millón de años."






Thread by dpatrikarakos: THREAD: I’ve arrived in Dnipro to begin cove... - PingThread


THREAD: I’ve arrived in Dnipro to begin covering the battle for eastern #Ukraine. Dima has been fighting since early March. “It’s like WWII but with modern technology. 2014 was a playground compared to this.” * I have permission to tweet his photo & all comments.



www.pingthread.com





Rusia siempre ha estado escupiendo a sus soldados, siempre se los comen los perros.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

Se capta una conversacion entre un oficial ruso en el que habla de unos 25.900 rusos muertos en dos meses


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

tres variantes rusas del T-72B fueron destruidas por las fuerzas ucranianas en algún lugar cercano a Staromaiors'ke, #Donetsk Oblast. El uso de ATGM parece probable.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

Los alemanes son subnormales


Alemania le da a Ucrania alrededor de 50 ZSU Gepard, pero sin municiones (solo 23k rondas de 35 mm están disponibles en el depósito de KMW). Afortunadamente, Brasil acordó vender 300k rondas. Ucrania tendrá 323k rondas, se trata de 20 recargas para cada vehículo.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

Ataques a baterias ucranianas


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

En dirección a Izyum - Barvinkove, los ocupantes intentaron una ofensiva en el área de Nova Dmytrivka. No tuvieron éxito, se perdieron y se fueron.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Presentador de tele rusa interrumpe y grita a un veterano que pedía un minuto de silencio por los caídos en la invasión. Enemigo del pueblo que dirían en época de Stalin


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Atentado en el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado Tiraspol, Transnistria 
Apesta a falsa bandera, chapuza del FSB?


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)

A esta política hay que seguirla de cerca.

 


Pero no demasiado cerca no sea que llame a la policía (chiste de Groucho)


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Hilo importante para comprender como la falta de previsión ha dejado a los alemanes totalmente dependientes de un oleoducto ruso para abastecer el este del país. Además, la parte este sigue desconectada del oeste en temas petrolíferos, en 30 años no se les ocurrió unirlos?

La cuestión es que han llegado a un acuerdo con los polacos para abastecer a esas dos refinerías del este, aunque faltaría una pequeña parte respecto a lo que suministran los rusos ahora.


----------



## SPQR (27 Abr 2022)

¿Mayor arsenal ruso en Europa? ¿Cómo dices que Rusia ha llevado el armamento alli a traves de Moldavia o Ucrania q son hostiles? 

Danos, por favor, una fuente de eso que afirmas, pero que sea minimamente creible, no el Sputnik ni propaganda rusa por el estilo.

De lo contrario tendré que pedirte que me digas donde compras eso que fumas.



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En cualquier caso a lo que vamos, esos 80.000 soldados que surgen del contingente ruso+ el ejército de Transnistria+ reservistas de dicha institución militar. No tienen que llegar de ningún lado pues ya están ahí, son residentes para que lo entiendas, del mismo modo que *el material necesario derivado del mayor arsenal ruso en Europa desde la Guerra Fría sito en la propia Transnistria. *
> 
> No se que conoceras de Moldavia, pero vamos, de Transnistria ni puta idea.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Mayor arsenal ruso en Europa? ¿Cómo dices que Rusia ha llevado el armamento alli a traves de Moldavia o Ucrania q son hostiles?
> 
> Danos, por favor, una fuente de eso que afirmas, pero que sea minimamente creible, no el Sputnik ni propaganda rusa por el estilo.
> 
> De lo contrario tendré que pedirte que me digas donde compras eso que fumas.



Ehmm..???

Ese arsenal es anterior al inicio del conflicto. Imagino se habrá potenciado con vistas al mismo, no obstante.

A efectos prácticos Transnistria responde a una base militar rusa desde antes que tu nacieras.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Abr 2022)

Curso varios días:


At4008 dijo:


> Ucrania tendrá en pocas semanas misiles británicos anti-buque Brimstone



Se está implicando muchísimo Gran Bretaña.
Barrunto un ataque masivo de los tovarich, están rabiosos de no haberles salido casi nada bien.
El ataque de distracción reciente al este de Moldavia también lo presagia.
Pero hay que tener en cuenta que hasta ahora Ucrania se ha defendido casi con sus propias armas y los drones comprados o regalados para modificar más el armamento ligero, los anticarro proporcionadas por occidente e inteligencia y voluntarios por el mundo .
Los orcos se limitan a demoler a distancia por la gran superioridad artillera no atreviéndose al asalto, y no tengo noticias de que los ucranianos hayan empezado a utilizar el armamento pesado que se les ha enviado, supongo que habrá que posicionarlo, más munición y estas cosas que llevan mucha preparación.
Si es así la tormenta de granizo gordo a los putinescos será...épica! Y así lo espero.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

__





La cosa no acaba con la cerveza o vino en los bares prohibido. Ahora también quieren prohibir fumar en tu puta casa


Me parece correcto que prohíban el alcohol. La coca no verdad?




www.burbuja.info





*OS VAIS A PONER MAZADISIMOS ESCORIA REMERA SIN EL GAS Y CON LA PSOE NWO*
El *Consejo Interterritorial del Sistema Nacional de Salud* (CISNS) aprobará este miércoles la nueva *Estrategia en Salud Cardiovascular*






Sanidad a*boga *asimismo por «favorecer las modalidades de transporte saludable activo (caminar e ir en bicicleta)







como ampliar y promocionar las zonas de tráfico restringido y zonas pacificadas de las ciudades, los carriles biciseguros, segregados y conectados en red». El Gobierno ya dispone de un ambicioso plan para promover que los españoles usen la bicicleta, por ejemplo, en el trayecto al puesto de trabajo.










El Gobierno quiere acabar con el vino y la cerveza en el menú de los bares y que no se fume en casa


El Gobierno quiere que los establecimientos de restauración no incluyan alcohol en sus menús. También promueve los "hogares libres de humo".




okdiario.com


----------



## Manufacturer (27 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamás se darán cuenta de que la guerrita es un constructo, parte del mismo plan. Igual cuando estén comiendo una bolsa de grillos del mercadona en la cola para recibir la renta básica universal les viene la epifanía... Aunque igual a algunos les da por masturbarse recordando la imagen del barco ruso naufragando y regocijándose con la imágen de los cutres de la infantería rusa en el romolque de una motoreta con una ametralladora maxim y a los otros recreando la imagen de los misiles ultrasónicos volando por los aires al batallón nazi del sionista homosexual.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Abr 2022)

Bolas de acero. El piloto ucraniano despega durante el bombardeo del aeródromo. Salva el avión de combate (OMI es MiG-29).


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania se enfrentará a una respuesta rápida de Rusia y dijo que ya se han tomado todas las decisiones sobre cómo reaccionaría Moscú en esa situación.*
> 
> Dirigiéndose a los legisladores en San Petersburgo, Putin dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia.
> 
> Reuters informa que Putin dijo que el rublo, el sistema bancario, el sector del transporte y la economía de Rusia en su conjunto han resistido las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú y prometió una respuesta a los intentos de aislar a Rusia .



Lleva dos meses diciendo exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

El ful de estambul ,
Habrá denuncia y la justicia turca actuará..
vaya estafa

Un alto funcionario ucraniano alega que una empresa de defensa turca robó $ 5 millones en una estafa de chalecos antibalas y cascos • Los representantes de Aka Arms Defense nunca entregaron el equipo de defensa prometido, que fue crucial en las primeras semanas de la invasión. 



La empresa





AKA ARMS – Professional Arms







akaarms.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ejercito Transnistrio dista mucho de las levas ucranianas. Como digo es una zona absolutamente militarizada en la que todo varón cuenta con amplia experiencia militar. De hecho una gran parte del ejercito transnistrio son fuerzas especiales, de modo que el bajo número de tropas pueda verse potenciado por una importante especialización, no en vano el propio territorio esta preparado para defender agresiones externas tanto por parte del ejercito ucraniano como del moldavo. En caso de que Rusia logre conectar Crimea con Tansnistria, Ucrania tendrá que recomponer sus filas en beneficio de la línea Sur.
> 
> Con respecto a la logística, Transnistria cuenta con importantes infraestructuras militares tanto para dar cabida a sus propias fuerzas como al grueso de las tropas rusas en el Sur de Ucrania, así que junto con Crimea daría lugar al asentamiento del ejercito ruso en la zona.
> 
> En realidad serian en torno a 10.000 soldados activos de forma continua, elevable a 35000( personal militar con entrenamiento continuo que compagina con vida civil hasta entrar en alerta) + 80.000 reservistas. Mas el propio contingente ruso del que se desconoce número dada la situación.



Eso sobre el papel, pero el papel lo aguanta todo. Quiero ver yo esas tropas de élite a la hora de la verdad... También decían antes de la guerra que los ucronazis no tenían nada que hacer con Spetsnaz y después morían incluso contra reclutas normales y corrientes. Los chechenos igual, mucho Tik Tok pero nada de nada.

Rusia vive mucho de su propaganda y hasta ahora ha funcionado, el problema es que cuando pone el pie sobre el terreno en algo que no sea Siria contra follacabras del desierto se le ven las costuras.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Martes, 22/Mar/2022 Hasel-Paris Álvarez Martín ABC

Hace tiempo que hemos sustituido el debate político por el intercambio de acusaciones. *Si le preocupa la seguridad frente a Marruecos, es usted facha y ultra-derechista.* *Si más bien le inquietan los elevados precios del alquiler, es un rojo y social-comunista. Si le conciernen ambas cosas, pues es un rojo-facha. Y más vale no debatir sobre ello ni sobre ninguna otra cosa, no vayan a decirle ‘negacionista’: de las vacunas, del mercado, de la violencia de género o del genocidio armenio*. Pues bien, como eran pocas, ya está aquí la enésima etiqueta infamante: prorruso.

*El prorruso es, en la imaginación de quienes usan este epíteto, un occidental que jalea a Putin y apoya incondicionalmente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania. O sea, nadie.* Porque, en realidad, *el término se utiliza para difamar a aquel que comprenda, aunque sea parcialmente, las inquietudes rusas que condujeron a la guerra y las peticiones rusas que pueden devolvernos la paz. *Prueba de ello es que una de las primeras listas negras de prorrusos, realizada en Alemania por el magnate George Soros, llevaba por título ‘Russlandversteher’, es decir, ‘gente que comprende a Rusia’. *El problema es que, para resolver cualquier conflicto, es imprescindible comprender la parte de razón que puedan tener ambos bandos. Y, tal y como están las cosas, este acto de raciocinio lo convierte a uno automáticamente en sospechoso de ser prorruso. Así, Occidente se ha incapacitado a sí mismo para poder debatir y proponer soluciones serias.*

Más que Occidente (que no existe como tal) hablemos de *EE.UU. por un lado y de Europa por el otro. A EE.UU. le funciona ignorar las razones rusas.* *Hace años que los yankis saben que desdeñar y provocar a los rusos conduciría a una guerra en Ucrania, como filtró el director de la CIA William Burns. *El objetivo yanki es precisamente ese: desangrar a los ucranianos para debilitar a Rusia, como confiesan en un informe militar de 2019.

*Pero ignorar a Rusia es un grave problema para los europeos, porque las consecuencias las sufrimos nosotros.* *El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino proeuropeo. *Ser proeuropeo implica saber que Europa es mucho más que la UE. *Saber que Rusia es también Europa. Y que EE.UU. no lo es*. Saber que la OTAN es una organización militar dirigida por EE.UU. *para imponer en Europa los objetivos geopolíticos de EE.UU. Y que uno de esos objetivos es, en palabras de Bush padre, frustrar una seguridad europea que vaya de Madrid hasta Moscú y que no necesite de Washington.*

El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino propaz. Y la paz en Europa implica, nos guste más o menos, que *Ucrania acepte un estatuto de neutralidad, que Rusia retire sus tropas y la UE retire sus sanciones, que la UE y la OTAN dejen de intentar partir en dos a los ucranianos con propuestas como las de 2008 y 2013 y, sobre todo, que la OTAN abandone su constante expansión e introducción de armas de destrucción masiva en nuestro continente.* Si los europeos no comprendemos esto, nos esperan por delante décadas de pobreza, proliferación nuclear y una nueva Guerra Fría en la que media Europa será proyanki y la otra media prochina. *Y a usted le seguirán llamando prorruso.

Hásel-Paris Álvarez* es analista político.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (27 Abr 2022)

ruskis cumpliendo su amenaza y atacando occidente de forma preventiva.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Finlandia se negó a pagar a Rusia por el gas en rublos. El Ministro de Asuntos Europeos y Administración de la Propiedad, Tytti Tuppurainen, le dijo a la edición local de HS sobre esto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Alemania y Austria pagarán gas ruso en rublos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

El canciller federal de Austria ha desmentido el bulo de la prensa estatal rusa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ataques a baterias ucranianas



la calida de la camara es DIMITRI de mierda


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*Putin advierte de represalias "rápidas como un rayo" si Occidente interfiere en Ucrania*
*En un discurso a los legisladores en San Petersburgo el día de hoy, Vladimir Putin advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania recibirá una respuesta “rápida como un rayo” de Moscú.*

El presidente ruso dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia, y agregó:



> Si alguien tiene la intención de intervenir en los eventos en curso (en Ucrania) desde el exterior y crea amenazas estratégicas inaceptables para nosotros, entonces debe saber que nuestra respuesta a esos ataques será rápida, rápida como un rayo.



Las tropas rusas no dudarían en utilizar el armamento más moderno, dijo Putin:



> Tenemos todas las herramientas para esto, de las que nadie puede presumir. Y no nos jactaremos. Los usaremos si es necesario. Y quiero que todos sepan esto.
> Ya hemos tomado todas las decisiones al respecto.


----------



## SPQR (27 Abr 2022)

Ah, vale. Un arsenal de la URSS, con miles de mosin nagant, AK47, repuestos para T55 y munición que caducó en... ¿1997?


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ehmm..???
> 
> Ese arsenal es anterior al inicio del conflicto. Imagino se habrá potenciado con vistas al mismo, no obstante.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*Un exjefe del ejército polaco acusó a Boris Johnson de "tentar al mal" al revelar que los soldados ucranianos estaban siendo entrenados en Polonia sobre cómo usar misiles antiaéreos británicos antes de regresar con ellos a Ucrania .*

El general Waldemar Skrzypczak, también exministro de defensa subalterno, se quejó de que un primer ministro de labios sueltos había revelado demasiado a los rusos y que sus comentarios ponían en riesgo la seguridad de los soldados involucrados.

En declaraciones al tabloide polaco Fakt , Skrzypczak dijo que Johnson había revelado "un secreto militar" y que "las malas palabras están en los labios" cuando dio detalles del plan de entrenamiento ucraniano en un viaje a la India la semana pasada.

“El entrenamiento militar es un asunto del ejército, en tal situación secreta. Que un hombre se contenga y piense antes de decir tales cosas”, dijo el exgeneral al periódico, que calificó su tono de irritado en un artículo del viernes.

“Puede que el primer ministro no esté al tanto, pero con tales declaraciones pone en riesgo el éxito de toda la operación militar, así como la seguridad de los soldados”, dijo Skrzypczak. “Tales declaraciones son una tentación para el mal”.

En la visita, Johnson había revelado que a los ucranianos se les estaba enseñando cómo usar armas estándar de la OTAN tanto en Poloniacomo en el Reino Unido. “Puedo decir que actualmente estamos entrenando a ucranianos en Polonia en el uso de la defensa antiaérea y, de hecho, en el Reino Unido en el uso de vehículos blindados”, dijo.

Las fuerzas británicas en Polonia están entrenando al ejército ucraniano en el uso de los sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea Starstreak. Es probable que pasen algunas semanas antes de que puedan desplegarse en la línea del frente para atacar helicópteros y aviones rusos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El canciller federal de Austria ha desmentido el bulo de la prensa estatal rusa.



Pero qué prensa estatal rusa si la fuente es la Agencia Anadolu que es Turca?

A partir del pasado viernes el petróleo ruso se paga en rublos, así que no hay término medio, o Alemania y Austria dejan de adquirir gas ruso o lo estarán pagando en rublos. No hay más. De hecho Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo se ha detenido.


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

Tuit de Galeev con un fragmento de una entrevista a un ex-mercenario de Wagner. Otro voz que decía que Ucrania no iba a ser fácil:


----------



## burbujadetrufas (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Eso sobre el papel, pero el papel lo aguanta todo. Quiero ver yo esas tropas de élite a la hora de la verdad... También decían antes de la guerra que los ucronazis no tenían nada que hacer con Spetsnaz y después morían incluso contra reclutas normales y corrientes. Los chechenos igual, mucho Tik Tok pero nada de nada.
> 
> Rusia vive mucho de su propaganda y hasta ahora ha funcionado, el problema es que cuando pone el pie sobre el terreno en algo que no sea Siria contra follacabras del desierto se le ven las costuras.



Desde luego el nivel que ha demostrado el ejército Dimitri es absolutamente tercermundista, casi nadie pensaba que el nivel de cutrez fuese tan exagerado... pero ya no se puede ocultar más...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero qué prensa estatal rusa si la fuente es la Agencia Anadolu que es Turca?
> 
> A partir del pasado viernes el petróleo ruso se paga en rublos, así que no hay término medio, o Alemania y Austria dejan de adquirir gas ruso o lo estarán pagando en rublos. No hay más. De hecho Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo se ha detenido.



Porque según el canciller (mencionado en esa nota) es de donde proviene "la fuente" del bulo original. Tantas otras páginas solo se hicieron eco de este.

aquí está:

Austria accepts terms of payment for Russian gas in rubles — Chancellor - Business & Economy - TASS


TASS ruso

Pero como digo el propio canciller lo desmiente


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Ah, vale. Un arsenal de la URSS, con miles de mosin nagant, AK47, repuestos para T55 y munición que caducó en... ¿1997?



Ni eso. Lo mejor de ese arsenal hace años que circula por África.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Porque según el canciller (mencionado en esa nota) es de donde proviene "la fuente" del bulo original. Tantas otras páginas solo se hicieron eco de este.



Muy rebuscado, en cualquier caso te sigue faltando esto:

A partir del pasado viernes el petróleo ruso se paga en rublos, así que no hay término medio, o Alemania y Austria dejan de adquirir gas ruso o lo estarán pagando en rublos. No hay más. De hecho Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo se ha detenido.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Según Elvira Nabiúllina:
las* reservas del país se acaban.* Alertó de que la verdadera crisis llegará entre el segundo y el tercer trimestre de este año. 

"El periodo en el que la economía ha podido vivir de las reservas se ha terminado. Ya en el segundo trimestre o principios del tercero entraremos en una etapa de transformación estructural”, afirmó.




__





Inicio


PERIÓDICO HechosdeHoy ofrece NOTICIAS, información, BLOGS actualizados. DIARIO ONLINE de prensa digital con ACTUALIDAD de América Latina, España y el Mundo




www.hechosdehoy.com






*La disminución del PIB de Rusia podría llegar al 12,4% este año, según muestra un documento del Ministerio de Economía.*

Rusia espera que la economía se contraiga un 8,8% en 2022 en su escenario base, o un 12,4% en un escenario más conservador, mostró el miércoles un documento del Ministerio de Economía, una prueba más de que la presión de las sanciones está pasando factura. .

El pronóstico conservador está en línea con el del exministro de finanzas Alexei Kudrin, quien dijo a principios de este mes que la economía estaba en camino de contraerse más del 10% este año en su mayor caída en el producto interno bruto desde 1994. leer más


El Ministerio de Economía espera que la economía de Rusia crezca un 1,3% en 2023, un 4,6% en 2024 y un 2,8% en 2025, mostró el documento. En el escenario conservador, la economía se contraería un 1,1%.

El alcance del daño a la economía este año no está claro debido a la incertidumbre sobre posibles nuevas sanciones y problemas comerciales. Es probable que el gobierno revise las previsiones varias veces este año.

Se prevé que la inflación, que ya se disparó al 17,62 % el 15 de abril, se acelerará hasta el 22,6 % este año, mostró el documento, y se mantendrá muy por encima del objetivo del 4 % del banco central para 2023.


El banco central elevó las tasas al 20% desde el 9,5% a fines de febrero en una medida de emergencia que, según la gobernadora Elvira Nabiullina, ayudó a estabilizar el rublo y superar un pico de inflación.

La tasa clave del banco se redujo a 17% el 8 de abril en otro movimiento no programado. Los analistas encuestados por Reuters ahora esperan que las tasas caigan aún más, en 200 puntos básicos al 15%, en la próxima reunión de fijación de tasas del banco el viernes.

Se prevé que la inversión de capital caiga entre un 25,4% y un 31,8% después de un crecimiento del 7,7% en 2021, mientras que los ingresos reales disponibles, una métrica muy sensible para Rusia, especialmente con el aumento de los precios que afectan los niveles de vida, podrían caer un 9,7% en 2022, según el Ministerio. estimación conservadora.


El Banco Mundial ha pronosticado que la producción del PIB de Rusia en 2022 caerá un 11,2% debido a las sanciones occidentales impuestas a los bancos, empresas estatales y otras instituciones de Rusia.









Russia's GDP decline could hit 12.4% this year, economy ministry document shows


Russia expects the economy to contract by 8.8% in 2022 in its base case scenario, or by 12.4% under a more conservative scenario, an economy ministry document showed on Wednesday, further evidence that sanctions pressure is taking its toll.




www.reuters.com


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero qué prensa estatal rusa si la fuente es la Agencia Anadolu que es Turca?
> 
> A partir del pasado viernes el petróleo ruso se paga en rublos, así que no hay término medio, o Alemania y Austria dejan de adquirir gas ruso o lo estarán pagando en rublos. No hay más. De hecho Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo se ha detenido.



El otro día escuche al otantonto exministro de energía argentino que el 50% de los ingresos que tiene rusia son debidos a la venta de materias primas en europa. Sabes si esto es verdad?

Si esto es así, Rusia tendrá problemas, y explicaría en parte la mano blanda de putin con los alemanes.


----------



## skan (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Eso sobre el papel, pero el papel lo aguanta todo. Quiero ver yo esas tropas de élite a la hora de la verdad... También decían antes de la guerra que los ucronazis no tenían nada que hacer con Spetsnaz y después morían incluso contra reclutas normales y corrientes. Los chechenos igual, mucho Tik Tok pero nada de nada.
> 
> Rusia vive mucho de su propaganda y hasta ahora ha funcionado, el problema es que cuando pone el pie sobre el terreno en algo que no sea Siria contra follacabras del desierto se le ven las costuras.



Y porque en Siria se dedicaron a bombardear desde el aire durante muchísimos meses, mientras que en tierra combatían las fuerzas de Al-Assad y sus aliados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Ah, vale. Un arsenal de la URSS, con miles de mosin nagant, AK47, repuestos para T55 y munición que caducó en... ¿1997?



Es buena zona para el contrabando de armas, imagino que se ira amortizando y reponiendo. A tenor de las fotografías parece que el material es bastante mas nuevo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Muy rebuscado, en cualquier caso te sigue faltando esto:
> 
> A partir del pasado viernes el petróleo ruso se paga en rublos, así que no hay término medio, o Alemania y Austria dejan de adquirir gas ruso o lo estarán pagando en rublos. No hay más. De hecho Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo se ha detenido.



 

El pago sigue siendo en euros, pero Gazprombank lo convierte dentro de la cuenta del vendedor a rublos. 

Resumen: Rusia necesita el dinero y no quiere perder a dos buenos clientes.

Economista sobre el pago en rublos: Gazprombank como un "brazo extendido" | tagesschau.de

*Südekum:*_ Desde el punto de vista de Putin, todo es un juego muscular. Todo comenzó cuando Olaf Scholz declaró que no habría embargo porque todavía necesitamos gas ruso. Unas horas más tarde, Putin dijo que el gas solo estaba disponible en sus términos. También se podría haber esperado que jugara duro, solo aceptara pagos directos en rublos y, de lo contrario, cerrara el grifo. Esto no sucedió, sino que quedó claro que el gas continuará fluyendo.

Para Putin, ahora es importante poder vender el número como una victoria. También quiere enviar un mensaje claro de que tiene el poder de detener el suministro de gas en todo momento. Lo que estamos experimentando actualmente en su núcleo es la búsqueda de una solución tecnocrática con la que ambas partes puedan salir del asunto salvándose la cara y el conflicto ha terminado por el momento. Seguimos pagando nuestra gasolina en euros o dólares y Putin puede decir que recibe rublos._


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

Propaganda, dice que un tanque supuestamente ucraniano fue alcanzado y lo van a restaurar. Solo que ahora, olvido aclarar qué hace la Z en el equipo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El otro día escuche al otantonto exministro de energía argentino que el 50% de los ingresos que tiene rusia son debidos a la venta de materias primas en europa. Sabes si esto es verdad?
> 
> Si esto es así, Rusia tendrá problemas, y explicaría en parte la mano blanda de putin con los alemanes.



Más bien es Alemania el que tiende a tener mano blanda con Rusia. 

El problema actual es disponer de dichos recursos, no "colocarlos". Sin ir mas lejos Rusia con una China y una India que se beben a Cristo por los pies tiene la salida asegurada, a partir de ahí; Brasil, Sudafrica, Malasia y otros tantos socios comerciales.

Occidente siempre tuvo un grave problema y es que piensa que no hay vida más allá de su zona de confort, pero más allá de occidente existe otro medio mundo, dicho sea de paso, con unas tasas de productividad mucho más elevadas en muchos sectores.


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

Ayer puse un vídeo en este hilo con el desmantelamiento de una estatua soviética dedicada a la amistad ucro - turkmongola. Aquí os dejo otra con entrevistas a ciudadanos de Kiev comentando el asunto. 



Lo primero que hicieron fue decapitar a la figura mongola


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

Otro hilo extraído del tuíter de Galeev, en formato que facilita su lectura. Yo ya me imaginaba que Lukashenko no era tan tonto como pretendía, pero al final de este lío parece que va a ser el más listo de todos:









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: On April 21 the official channel of Belarus border control complained that Poland & Lithuania hamper the truck flows from the EU to Belarus. The question is - why would Poland and Lithuania allow any...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El pago sigue siendo en euros, pero Gazprombank lo convierte dentro de la cuenta del vendedor a rublos.
> 
> Resumen: Rusia necesita el dinero y no quiere perder a dos buenos clientes.
> 
> ...



Pues ya está, a nivel práctico están comprando el gas ruso en rublos. Eso que expones tan solo es un "mecanismo" para que tanto Alemania y Austria puedan saltarse sus propias sanciones sin hacer mayor ridículo del que ya están haciendo. Repito que Polonia y Bulgaria, mucho más consecuentes, se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo ha cesado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues ya está, a nivel práctico están comprando el gas ruso en rublos. Eso que expones tan solo es un "mecanismo" para que tanto Alemania y Austria puedan saltarse sus propias sanciones sin hacer mayor ridículo del que ya están haciendo. Repito que Polonia y Bulgaria, mucho más consecuentes, se han negado a pagar en rublos y el flujo ha cesado.



Gracias, pronto adjuntaré también "el mecanismo"

Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos de nuestro foro ante las cagadas de su ejército | Burbuja.info 

Debe de ser como la finta pero tipo económico.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Otro hilo extraído del tuíter de Galeev, en formato que facilita su lectura. Yo ya me imaginaba que Lukashenko no era tan tonto como pretendía, pero al final de este lío parece que va a ser el más listo de todos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De tonto tiene poco , es un tipo hábil aunque a veces tenga que hacer el tonto

el final del hilo es claro

"Durante años, Lukashenko pasó de contrabando bienes de consumo europeos a Rusia. Sin embargo, ahora podría ganar mucho más organizando la importación tecnológica rusa necesaria para mantener las cadenas de suministro rusas y esta guerra en marcha. Es por eso que se debe detener cualquier flujo comercial europeo hacia Bielorrusia"


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Gracias, pronto adjuntaré también "el mecanismo"
> 
> Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos de nuestro foro ante las cagadas de su ejército | Burbuja.info
> 
> Debe de ser como la finta pero tipo económico.



Finta la de Alemania y Austria para poder comprar gas ruso en rublos.

En qué se paga ese gas? En malacatones? Pues ya está...

Aumenta la demanda de rublos y el precio del gas ruso se fija en dicha divisa. O no lo entiendes o no lo quieres entender. Es más, esos euros pasan a oro y de oro a rublos. Oro que se queda el Banco Central de Rusia y que referencia valor y respalda con respecto al rublo.

Si no seriáis tan zoquetes sabrías de que va el tema. Pero bueno, ya os enterareis cuando paguéis el gasoil a 2,5 Euros.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

No rublos, no party:









Puntos clave: Rusia suspende los suministros de gas a Bulgaria y a Polonia por negarse a pagarlo en rublos


La compañía Gazprom señaló que Polonia y Bulgaria son países de tránsito y advirtió que, "en caso de extracción no autorizada de gas ruso de los volúmenes de tránsito hacia terceros países, los suministros para el tránsito se reducirán en ese volumen".




actualidad.rt.com





ahora que venga USA ha solucionarlo que es quien nos ha metido en este follón...


----------



## alas97 (27 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



bueno si, se está montando una coalición chunga de verdad. no está mal que le hagan un satanhussein al putin.

era hora ya, hasta los cojones de vivir bajo la bota rusa y el miedo eterno.

Que se barra de una vez con esos asesino y se construya una nueva rusia de verdad. no la mierda esa que hicieron con lenin y los bolches que tanto sufrimiento a traído al mundo.


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> De tonto tiene poco , es un tipo hábil aunque a veces tenga que hacer el tonto
> 
> el final del hilo es claro
> 
> "Durante años, Lukashenko pasó de contrabando bienes de consumo europeos a Rusia. Sin embargo, ahora podría ganar mucho más organizando la importación tecnológica rusa necesaria para mantener las cadenas de suministro rusas y esta guerra en marcha. Es por eso que se debe detener cualquier flujo comercial europeo hacia Bielorrusia"



Lo de los pulpitos de Bielorrusia me ha _matao _


----------



## At4008 (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Propaganda, dice que un tanque supuestamente ucraniano fue alcanzado y lo van a restaurar. Solo que ahora, olvido aclarar qué hace la Z en el equipo.




Da, da, da... Ukrainsky tank dice el tío


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

Atención chavales al cambio de objetivos y victorias. Hace 62 días el objetivo era tomar Kiev en dos días e instaurar un régimen títere, detener o asesinar a Zelensky y frenar la expansión de la otan. 

Después dos meses al parecer la victoria es lograr que Alemania y Austria paguen en euros a gazprom para que esta los pase a rublZzzzz..... 

Bestial lo de estos tontos. Bestial. Han comprado propaganda de mierda y quieren mierda, la que sea y de cualquier manera.


----------



## duncan (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de Yago de hoy:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





*VENGA A MOVER EL CULITO POR UN PUÑADO DE ORO *
 ​


​


----------



## Casino (27 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Otro hilo extraído del tuíter de Galeev, en formato que facilita su lectura. Yo ya me imaginaba que Lukashenko no era tan tonto como pretendía, pero al final de este lío parece que va a ser el más listo de todos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenísimo.
Lukashenko haciendo como Carmen Sevilla con las ovejitas.
Puto amo.
Gracias por el aporte.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Soler (27 Abr 2022)

Ejército ucraniano sigue destruyendo chatarra orca:




Un depósito orco destruido:


También se rumorea que se está planeando una ofensiva en Jerson.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

En otras palabras Rusia aprueba el contrabando, la piratería y el estraperlo

*Rusia legaliza la importación de productos de AMD, Apple o Intel de mercados grises*

Tal y como se esperaba, *Rusia ha terminado moviendo ficha*, y esto implica legalizar la importación de productos independientemente de si tienen o no permiso de los titulares de los derechos de autor. De esta manera, *Rusia podrá seguir teniendo acceso al hardware y dispositivos* (CPUs, GPUs, PC's, portátiles, tablets, etc) de compañías como AMD, Apple, Asus, Huawei, Nvidia y cualquier compañía tecnológica que haya cesado de enviar sus productos al país,* por medio de canales de distribución no autorizados* (mercados grises).



> "La lista del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio incluyó equipos de las marcas más populares del país, muchas de las cuales prefirieron salir del mercado ruso o reducir el envío de sus productos a Rusia. Estos son principalmente Apple, Asus, Samsung, Nokia, Sony, Siemens, HP, Huawei , Lenovo, Intel, Panasonic, etc", revela el medio local CNEWS.
> "Para aquellos que no tienen suficientes electrodomésticos extranjeros de alta calidad, el estado les permitirá comprar legalmente productos "grises" de Electrolux, Miele, Dyson, etc., y aquellos que no quieran jugar en un PC podrán acceder a consolas de Sony, Microsoft y Nintendo importadas a través de importaciones paralelas".



Se ha informado de que el propio gobierno ruso ha elaborado la lista de empresas y productos que ahora se pueden vender en el mercado paralelo a través de su Ministerio de Industria y Comercio. En un intento de frenar la sangría de tecnología punta tanto para sus infraestructuras gubernamentales como para sus ciudadanos, el país ha añadido a su lista *una gran cantidad de marcas de automóviles* y, obviamente, sus piezas de recambio, como neumáticos de marca.



> "Una parte impresionante de la lista del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio está ocupada por automóviles, ya que casi todos los gigantes automotrices optaron por unirse a las sanciones anti-rusas y dejar de enviar a Rusia no solo los automóviles en sí, sino también repuestos para ellos. Se permitirán importaciones grises para Bentley, Cadillac, Chevrolet, Chrysler, Dodge, Freightliner, GMC, Jaguar, Jeep, Hummer, Kenworth, Land Rover, Mack, Peterbilt, Rover, Skoda, Tesla, Toyota, etc.
> Como puede ver, básicamente la lista de marcas de automóviles aptas para importaciones paralelas consta de marcas británicas y estadounidenses, incluidas aquellas bajo las cuales se producen camiones. También hay empresas "pseudo-británicas", por ejemplo, Bentley, que en realidad es propiedad de la empresa alemana Volkswagen AG".



En esta lista también entran *televisores, consolas, periféricos, accesorios*, y una enorme lista de productos ligados a actividades relacionadas con la tecnología, como la minería, la electricidad, ferrocarril y transporte marítimo, agricultura, el procesamiento de la madera y otras áreas de actividad económica.

En esencia, Rusia buscará *importar cualquier tecnología o producto a través de canales no oficiales* para saltarse el veto, por lo que ahora todas las miradas se dirigen a los aliados que puedan suministrar todo lo necesario para que el país recupera la normalidad.









Rusia legaliza la importación de productos de AMD, Apple o Intel de mercados grises


Rusia ha terminado moviendo ficha, y esto implica legalizar la importación de productos independientemente de si tienen o no permiso.




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En otras palabras Rusia aprueba el contrabando, la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> *Rusia legaliza la importación de productos de AMD, Apple o Intel de mercados grises*
> 
> ...



Sobreprecio e intermediarios que se forran


----------



## Hekatomber (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ejercito Transnistrio dista mucho de las levas ucranianas. Como digo es una zona absolutamente militarizada en la que todo varón cuenta con amplia experiencia militar. De hecho una gran parte del ejercito transnistrio son fuerzas especiales, de modo que el bajo número de tropas pueda verse potenciado por una importante especialización, no en vano el propio territorio esta preparado para defender agresiones externas tanto por parte del ejercito ucraniano como del moldavo. En caso de que Rusia logre conectar Crimea con Tansnistria, Ucrania tendrá que recomponer sus filas en beneficio de la línea Sur.
> 
> Con respecto a la logística, Transnistria cuenta con importantes infraestructuras militares tanto para dar cabida a sus propias fuerzas como al grueso de las tropas rusas en el Sur de Ucrania, así que junto con Crimea daría lugar al asentamiento del ejercito ruso en la zona.
> 
> En realidad serian en torno a 10.000 soldados activos de forma continua, elevable a 35000( personal militar con entrenamiento continuo que compagina con vida civil hasta entrar en alerta) + 80.000 reservistas. Mas el propio contingente ruso del que se desconoce número dada la situación.



Jajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaa

Buena historieta.


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Propaganda, dice que un tanque supuestamente ucraniano fue alcanzado y lo van a restaurar. Solo que ahora, olvido aclarar qué hace la Z en el equipo.



jiji jaja jojo
vaya es un T64 ukraniano
se diferencian por los tapacubos de las ruedas






el ejercito ruso no tiene T64 en su inventario


----------



## alas97 (27 Abr 2022)

Algo que no se habla mucho es como está petada la frontera norteamericana de agentes del fsb ruso disfrazados de inmigrantes que copan tijuana.

Y si señores, no podía faltar. Parece que la inteligencia norteamericana al fin se le ha encendido la chispa del coco y empezó vuelos de reconocimientos en la isla cárcel de cuba y portavión orco por si al putin ruso le da por meter cositas.



Llegan tarde, como siempre.

Esto no es un problema solo de ucrania, o el teatro europeo, sino que se internacionaliza a pasos agigantados.


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En otras palabras Rusia aprueba el contrabando, la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> *Rusia legaliza la importación de productos de AMD, Apple o Intel de mercados grises*
> 
> ...



Menudo gitaneo, haciendo esa chatarrada el mercado de importación turcochino pasa a tener los mecanismos estraperlistas de potencias tipo Haití o la república democrática del Congo. 

Y eso que las sanciones eran un chiste y no les iban a hacer nada.


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038968



los mapas a esa resolucion son relativamente orientativos





a mas resolucion por la supuesta zona controlada por ucrania se ve, que no es necesario ningun puente para poder pasar una division entera si es necesario


----------



## asakopako (27 Abr 2022)

En los mercados grises les van a colocar virus y troyanos para llenar un camión.

No me quiero imaginar al alto mando ruso con los maletines nucleares bloqueados por ransomware. O nos ingresas 50.000BTC o te quedas sin topolinos.


----------



## paconan (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> jiji jaja jojo
> vaya es un T64 ukraniano
> se diferencian por los tapacubos de las ruedas
> 
> ...



Si tienen T64 en la reserva estratégica.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No rublos, no party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



polonia ya lo tiene solucionado, bulgaria costara mas. Pero rusia cada vez se esta cavando mas profunda su tumba.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> el ejercito ruso no tiene T64 en su inventario



Sí, si los tienen, y hay 15 derroiciones de T-64 rusos confirmados visualmente por Oryx y su equipo: Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, si los tienen, y hay 15 derroiciones de T-64 rusos confirmados visualmente por Oryx y su equipo: Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine



No se lo flipan ni nada en esa página... 

.... Qué es, el blog de la CIA?


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Abr 2022)

M777 en camino y los Bushmaster australianos ya en uso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> polonia ya lo tiene solucionado, bulgaria costara mas. Pero rusia cada vez se esta cavando mas profunda su tumba.



Y cómo se supone que lo ha solucionado Polonia? Comprando más gas noruego a costa de reducirlo en otros países que se verán obligado a incrementar la compra de gas ruso en rublos?

Que no, que USA os la está metiendo doblada. Ha metido a Europa en un cipote para el que no estábamos preparados.

La FED ya está dejando la puerta abierta a subir tipos hasta el entorno del 6 % y pinta que ahora la inflación UE va a ser muy superior a la de USA viendo el comportamiento del EUR/USD. Como el BCE tenga que subir tipos a esos niveles, vamos a flipar...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Abr 2022)

Otra jugada maestra de Putín, el ajedrecista 5-D, Bulgaria -tras el corte de gas- apoyará a Ucrania, les pasará armas, etc etc


----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver un vídeo brutal de un drone tirando un pepino ISIS style encima de un vehículo ruso y revienta a tres. Luego los del drone hacen zoom in y es bastante terrible ver la agonía. Paso de ponerlo, pero lo podéis ver por ahí.


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> jiji jaja jojo
> vaya es un T64 ukraniano
> se diferencian por los tapacubos de las ruedas
> 
> el ejercito ruso no tiene T64 en su inventario



Tienen unos 3000-4000 en la reserva estratégica, pero apenas se han destruido unidades en Ukraina. Lo paradójico de los tanques destruidos es que apenas hay unidades destruidas del T-90 el mejor tanque que tienen. Es posible que sea por que apenas han desplegado unidades o bien porque es el que tienen contra medidas contra los misiles guiados por infrarrojo. Lo más probable es que hayan desplegado las mínimas unidades, dado que tienen realmente unos 300 operativos.

En la foto señalado los sistemas anti misiles por infrarojo.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Abr 2022)

Tiene pinta de que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania va a enquistarse durante varios años.

USA/UK tienen a su proxy para atacar a Rusia y Rusia no puede eludir la lucha.

En unos meses las noticias del frente del Este ya no estaran ni en titulares.

China y USA saldran reforzadas, tambien UK que supo anticipar acontecimientos y elegir el bando ganador con el Brexit.

Europa, Ucrania y Rusia sufriran.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

se ve que pronto aplicaran el 155 al orco
buenas noticias



tomcat ii dijo:


> M777 en camino y los Bushmaster australianos ya en uso.


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No rublos, no party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto es un fallo de los europeos, los rusos no son de fiar


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Otra jugada maestra de Putín, el ajedrecista 5-D, Bulgaria -tras el corte de gas- apoyará a Ucrania, les pasará armas, etc etc



Al parecer una de las jugadas recurrentes de nuestro ajedrecista favorito (el khan del gremlin) es añadirle piezas nuevas al jugador rival. Un alfil que no existía, una torre que era neutral, unos caballos y peones inesperados....eso confundirá a sus rivales. 

Es la llamada......


----------



## ELVR (27 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo brutal de un drone tirando un pepino ISIS style encima de un vehículo ruso y revienta a tres. Luego los del drone hacen zoom in y es bastante terrible ver la agonía. Paso de ponerlo, pero lo podéis ver por ahí.



Jo#er, que Dios se apiade de sus derroidas almas


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, si los tienen, y hay 15 derroiciones de T-64 rusos confirmados visualmente por Oryx y su equipo: Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine





paconan dijo:


> Si tienen T64 en la reserva estratégica.



la "reserva" estrategica de T64 A/-B son de 1500 confirmados por El Instituto de estudios estrategicos de Londres en 1993
lo que nadie dice que en el 2014 fueron capturados 300 T64 ukranianos y transferidos a Donestk y Lugasnk


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No se lo flipan ni nada en esa página...
> 
> .... Qué es, el blog de la CIA?



A mi me parece que hacen un buen trabajo, por cierto los tanques rusos destruidos en los últimos días son números impresionantes, 73 tanques en apenas una semana. A este ritmo vamos a llegar a 1000 unidades a finales de mayo, lo cual seria impossible por lo tanto ha de ocurrir algo antes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A mi me parece que hacen un buen trabajo, por cierto los tanques rusos destruidos en los últimos días son números impresionantes, 73 tanques en apenas una semana. A este ritmo vamos a llegar a 1000 unidades a finales de mayo, lo cual seria impossible por lo tanto ha de ocurrir algo antes.



Por eso digo, verificado por la CIA. Hay casi más material destruido que enviado. De ser ciertos esos números los rusos no continuarían avanzando como lo hacen. No es muy creíble, en definitiva.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto es un fallo de los europeos, los rusos no son de fiar



En realidad no ha habido mayor problema hasta que EEUU ha incendiado Ucrania. A partir de ahí es cuando Europa se ha desestabilizado energéticamente. Hasta ese punto nosotros comprabamos gas, ellos venían a zorrear a Marbella y todos tan contentos..


----------



## kenny220 (27 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Sobreprecio e intermediarios que se forran



Y los que les vendan con bicho incluido.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Al parecer una de las jugadas recurrentes de nuestro ajedrecista favorito (el khan del gremlin) es añadirle piezas nuevas al jugador rival. Un alfil que no existía, una torre que era neutral, unos caballos y peones inesperados....eso confundirá a sus rivales.
> 
> Es la llamada......
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039755



Bulgaria es irrelevamte,.aumque historicamemte son el segundo pueblo mas proruso del Este despues de Serbia, por haberle liberado Rusia de los otomanos no tienen ninguna independencia ni soberania. 
Hace años estaba planificado que un gasoducto entrase a Europa por Bulgaria y los rusos lo anularon y lo pasaron por Turquia porque se dieron cuenta de que cerrar el gasoducto le llevaria 5 minutos a la embajada USA en Sofia.

Si USA ha conseguido cerrar el NS2 en Alemania imaginate Bulgaria.


----------



## Trovador (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

El rublo se está revalorizando frente al euro por una sencilla cuestión, no existe demanda de euros en rusia dado que las importaciones han cesado en gran medida. 



paconan dijo:


> Finlandia se negó a pagar a Rusia por el gas en rublos. El Ministro de Asuntos Europeos y Administración de la Propiedad, Tytti Tuppurainen, le dijo a la edición local de HS sobre esto.


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

¿Os acordáis de cuando los subnormales hablaban de que Kiev estaba a punto de caer? Jaja, y hace sólo 2 meses de eso. "gñeee, las fuerzas están rodeandolo parcialmente, gñeeee"


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver este video en el telegram de KamilGaleev. Una entrevista del 27 de Febrero a un mercenario de Wagner que lucho en Siria. Donde predice que la invasion a Ucrania no sera una marcha victoriosa . Ademas, cuestiona la calidad de la experiencia del ejercito ruso


Esta en ruso pero tiene subs


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que se va cumpliendo lo de tendras guerra y deshonor.
A ucrania hay que montarle una exclusion aerea.



Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se ve que pronto aplicaran el 155 al orco
> buenas noticias



Y sobre todo la munición guiada por laser, creo que de Canadá. Van a reventar unos cuantos orcos y sus locos cacharros.


----------



## moncton (27 Abr 2022)

Y el colega Zhurullov que dice?


----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

He leído hoy que Ucrania tenía 12 Bayraktars de esos pero que les han vendido otro 6 o 12. 24 drones nada más. Alguien sabe algo? Joder necesitan 100, porque el descosido que están haciendo a los genocidas es pequeño eh? Quizás no causen volumen de bajas, pero psicológicamente son devastadores.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo brutal de un drone tirando un pepino ISIS style encima de un vehículo ruso y revienta a tres. Luego los del drone hacen zoom in y es bastante terrible ver la agonía. Paso de ponerlo, pero lo podéis ver por ahí.



Ande?


----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ande?



Está en Reddit, en el canal Ukro Video REport o algo asi. Heavy ver el destrozo que hace el pepino.


----------



## keylargof (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No se lo flipan ni nada en esa página...
> 
> .... Qué es, el blog de la CIA?



Oryx es una mierda. El bueno eres tú, con tus vastos conocimientos, sobre todo de jets Sukhoi.

Payaso


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Oryx es una mierda. El bueno eres tú, con tus vastos conocimientos, sobre todo de jets Sukhoi.
> 
> Payaso



Amortiza la cipoteca a tipo variable y cambia el resto a rublos.

Pringao


----------



## Evangelion (27 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En otras palabras Rusia aprueba el contrabando, la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> *Rusia legaliza la importación de productos de AMD, Apple o Intel de mercados grises*
> 
> ...



Vamos que lo van a pagar todo 4 veces al precio de mercado.


----------



## Casino (27 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania va a enquistarse durante varios años.
> 
> USA/UK tienen a su proxy para atacar a Rusia y Rusia no puede eludir la lucha.
> 
> ...




Esta guerra no va a ver el final del verano. Y será un desastre para los orcos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Trovador (27 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de cuando los subnormales hablaban de que Kiev estaba a punto de caer? Jaja, y hace sólo 2 meses de eso. "gñeee, las fuerzas están rodeandolo parcialmente, gñeeee"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039780
> 
> ...



Un geoestratega el follaputín:



> Yo creo que Putin iba a estar dispuesto a conformarse con el Donbás + una ucrania desmilitarizada y títere.
> 
> Por desgracia a la OTAN les da igual la destrucción de Ucrania, y están subiendo la apuesta, con lo que al final* Rusia se quedará 2/3 de Ucrania* y dejará el oeste como un estado impotente desmilitarizado, puede que lo llamen Galicia-Volinia








Guerra en Ucrania XV


A los fascistas del foro (o sea, el 99%) les falta decir que la culpa es de Pedro Sánchez. Putin ya tiene su guerra, tal y como han venido diciendo los USA desde que el asunto empezó. Putin es el mayor peligro para Europa desde Hitler. A los prorrusos del foro ojalá pudiéramos ponerlos en fila...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

Mucho movimiento en Kherson, han tumbado la señal de TV rusa, puede ser el ataque ucraniano definitivo?


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

Un cohete ha pasado sobre Belgorod


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

Defensa aérea activada en Belgorod


----------



## Trovador (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Defensa aérea activada en Belgorod



Deben estar flipando los rusos.


----------



## Chaini (27 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Otro hilo extraído del tuíter de Galeev, en formato que facilita su lectura. Yo ya me imaginaba que Lukashenko no era tan tonto como pretendía, pero al final de este lío parece que va a ser el más listo de todos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bueno, leí todo hace unos dias. "La cola que mueve el perro". El tonto que exprime a Putin


----------



## txusky_g (27 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Está en Reddit, en el canal Ukro Video REport o algo asi. Heavy ver el destrozo que hace el pepino.



será de hace tiempo, no? no lo he encontrado.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

A Transnistria con amor 

No había uno que decía que la cosa empezaba por Rumania? A lo mejor solo se confunde en la fecha.


----------



## Casino (27 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> A Transnistria con amor
> 
> No había uno que decía que la cosa empezaba por Rumania? A lo mejor solo se confunde en la fecha.




No son rumanos.
Ahí hay varios stryker y el ejército rumano no tiene esos cacharros.

Stryker - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Van directos a Jersón. Los obuses estarán también muy cerca. Se viene.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## lowfour (27 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> será de hace tiempo, no? no lo he encontrado.



De hace una hora o asi. Muy brutal, igual lo han quitado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

MONTAR TIENDA ONLINE QUE VENDA CAMISETAS Y MERCHANDISING TRAÍDO DE CHINA CON LA LETRA Z(HE VISTO QUE NO HAY COMPETIDORES. SEO CON KEYWORD GARANTIZADO)


Pues eso, sería hacer una página churrera en WordPress y meterle como palabras clave 'buy z T-shirts' y cosas así. Vamos, todo merchandising con la letra 'Z'. El merchandising se traería de China. Pegas: -No me extrañaría que censuraran la página en la UE. -No me extrañaría que el hosting...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y cómo se supone que lo ha solucionado Polonia? Comprando más gas noruego a costa de reducirlo en otros países que se verán obligado a incrementar la compra de gas ruso en rublos?
> 
> Que no, que USA os la está metiendo doblada. Ha metido a Europa en un cipote para el que no estábamos preparados.
> 
> La FED ya está dejando la puerta abierta a subir tipos hasta el entorno del 6 % y pinta que ahora la inflación UE va a ser muy superior a la de USA viendo el comportamiento del EUR/USD. Como el BCE tenga que subir tipos a esos niveles, vamos a flipar...



en 4 meses esta operativo el gaseoducto con noruega y cuenta con regasificadora, bulgaria que pague en rublos, aunque puede joderles el paso de gas a otros paises.


----------



## elena francis (27 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo brutal de un drone tirando un pepino ISIS style encima de un vehículo ruso y revienta a tres. Luego los del drone hacen zoom in y es bastante terrible ver la agonía. Paso de ponerlo, pero lo podéis ver por ahí.



Yo quiero verlo....ponlo aquí tío...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No son rumanos.
> Ahí hay varios stryker y el ejército rumano no tiene esos cacharros.
> 
> Stryker - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Exacto, eso son Strykers. ¿Hay geolocalización del vídeo? Lo digo por saber si realmente se están desplegando cerca de la frontera con Moldavia/Ucrania o bien si es por la zona de alguna base militar.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Abr 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo quiero verlo....ponlo aquí tío...



La escabechina que dice lowfour :


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Bulgaria es irrelevamte,.aumque historicamemte son el segundo pueblo mas proruso del Este despues de Serbia, por haberle liberado Rusia de los otomanos no tienen ninguna independencia ni soberania.
> Hace años estaba planificado que un gasoducto entrase a Europa por Bulgaria y los rusos lo anularon y lo pasaron por Turquia porque se dieron cuenta de que cerrar el gasoducto le llevaria 5 minutos a la embajada USA en Sofia.
> 
> Si USA ha conseguido cerrar el NS2 en Alemania imaginate Bulgaria.



también se puede hacer un gaseoducto desde catar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de cuando los subnormales hablaban de que Kiev estaba a punto de caer? Jaja, y hace sólo 2 meses de eso. "gñeee, las fuerzas están rodeandolo parcialmente, gñeeee"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039780
> 
> ...



si lo dificl no es llegar, lo dificil es mantenerse.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Exacto, eso son Strykers. ¿Hay geolocalización del vídeo? Lo digo por saber si realmente se están desplegando cerca de la frontera con Moldavia/Ucrania o bien si es por la zona de alguna base militar.



muy verde me parece para la epoca del año


----------



## Camisa azul (27 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La escabechina que dice lowfour :



Es sobrecogedor. Que Dios se apiade de estos pobres soldados, independientemente de la bandera que les haya tocado defender.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vamos que lo van a pagar todo 4 veces al precio de mercado.



las compañias venden estos productos a intermediarios, si estas se enteran que se saltan el veto, no les venderan mas y se lo haran firmar por contrato. En venezuela y cuba pasa eso, si se enteran que revendes a estos paises te dejan de suministrar, esta todo inventado!


----------



## favelados (28 Abr 2022)

Como van guiadas esas granadas del dron?

Como consiguen esa precisión con un arma tan lonchafinista?


----------



## katiuss (28 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Como van guiadas esas granadas del dron?
> 
> Como consiguen esa precisión con un arma tan lonchafinista?



Modo cagada de paloma... Apuntar y dejar caer el regalo


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)

Cuando estén operativos los swichtblade y los Puma se van a ver buenos vídeos con la cámara incorporada de los primeros.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Abr 2022)

Que se sabe del almacen de armas occidentales que presuntamente a destruido rusia en zaporiyia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)

Se le viene el 155 al orcoterrorismo indepe



ojojojo


----------



## cienaga (28 Abr 2022)

es otro de esos mensaje de liveuamap
"Russian troops attempted to advance towards ******* and ****** in ******** region, but failed"

y luego al cabo de cinco dias



aunque si te soy sincero he visto el historial de esa region y despues de tomar snihurivka, no han habido avances, ni intentos de avance por esa carretera
asi que esos pueblos ya estaban en manos ucranianas
como explico mas o menos aqui





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


EEUU si que se encuentra atascado en calle sin salida con su paranoica política de sanciones contra Rusia. Les es imposible seguir escalando sin salir escaldados provocando mas inflación y nuevas asfixias en las cadenas de suministro mundiales. Claro que, como la ballena en la piscina, tampoco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Abr 2022)

Es lo que tiene trabajar para un régimen mafioso y criminal. Que se la suda lo que te pueda pasar y se ríe en tu puta cara cuando mueres.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Abr 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Es sobrecogedor. Que Dios se apiade de estos pobres soldados, independientemente de la bandera que les haya tocado defender.



Les están lloviendo granadas con drones convencionales. Esa gente tiene que estar desmoralizadísima...


----------



## El amigo (28 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No sabes lo que dices, vamos a acabar con cartillas de racionamiento y muriendo por decenas de miles en cada ola de frio. No gas ruso significa gas a precio de coltan e inflacción inasumible.



En España vamos a morir por miles en cada ola de frío?
Y en Europa también? 

De verdad te crees lo que dices?


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

El convoy grabado en Rumania se trata del septimo de caballería


----------



## Fiallo (28 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es que resulta que Transnistria fue colonizada por Rusia para desplazar a la población local y desde entonces no ha hecho más que perder población porque la peña a la que puede se pira de ese agujero.
> 
> Los rusos colocaron su troyano allí para que los moldavos no se acercaran a Europa.
> Que por otra parte es lo que viene siendo normal y causa general, que los países quieran aumentar su calidad de vida en Europa.
> ...



Es hora que los rusos prueben su propia medicina. Luego de la hipotética derrota de Rusia todos los prorusos deben ser expulsados de los países bálticos y Ucrania tal como sucedió con los civiles alemanes de Europa del Este.


----------



## Fiallo (28 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Algo que no se habla mucho es como está petada la frontera norteamericana de agentes del fsb ruso disfrazados de inmigrantes que copan tijuana.
> 
> Y si señores, no podía faltar. Parece que la inteligencia norteamericana al fin se le ha encendido la chispa del coco y empezó vuelos de reconocimientos en la isla cárcel de cuba y portavión orco por si al putin ruso le da por meter cositas.
> 
> ...



Los aliados de Putler en Hispanoamérica son la basura bolivariana de Cuba, Mejico, Venezuela y Bolivia.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es hora que los rusos prueben su propia medicina. Luego de la hipotética derrota de Rusia todos los prorusos deben ser expulsados de los países bálticos y Ucrania tal como sucedió con los civiles alemanes de Europa del Este.





Diferencia 

Los alemanes del báltico por ejemplo llevaban alli desde la edad media contribuyendo con cultura y desarrollo 


Los rusos de Letonia la mayoría son inmigrantes de los 50 y 60. Solo calen para dar por el culo


----------



## Fiallo (28 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Diferencia
> 
> Los alemanes del báltico por ejemplo llevaban alli desde la edad media contribuyendo con cultura y desarrollo
> 
> ...



A Rusia(la puta URS) se le permitió limpiezas étnicas por doquier sin que nadie les dijera nada.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Lo acabo de mirar


Transistria perdio desde 1990 la mitad de su poblacion 

De 750.000 a 320.000

Los rusos son capaces de ocuoar Mónaco y convertirlo en una decrepita ciudad llena de viejos borrachos y gordas dando voces entre bloques de pisos decadentes en 20 años


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Que se sabe del almacen de armas occidentales que presuntamente a destruido rusia en zaporiyia?



Nada como los supuestos 300 miembros de reddit muertos de liev....


----------



## Pitoste (28 Abr 2022)

Pues se les ve felices a los dos con sus botas de calidac y sus 125 eurazos....


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

Viudas, huerfanos y una pensión de mie#da. El resultado de la finta de 72 horas de Putin.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La escabechina que dice lowfour :



Desde luego parece registrar los últimos momentos de vida de esos orcos. Se les ve satisfechos muriendo por la gran patria rusa y su bienamado líder Vladimir.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Nueva fase de la ayuda. Pasan de mandar chatarra soviética a enviar armas OTAN:


----------



## Maxim Gorki (28 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> los mapas a esa resolucion son relativamente orientativos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039729
> 
> 
> ...



Si vas a Google maps en visión terrestre y superpones lo que ves con el mapa del frente verás que entre Oskil y Yatskivka hay una pequeña carretera que está ocupada por los ucranianos. Por eso decía antes que habiendo volado el puente no he visto que haya carreteras decentes abiertas para llegar a Izyum.

Fíjate que la revista Ejércitos dice lo siguiente hoy

:


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Tanto como el Holodomor no, pero es un robo 


Rusia autoriza oficialmente el robo a los agricultores ucranianos. Los legisladores de Krasnoyarsk permiten "la expropiación de los excedentes de las cosechas del año pasado y de este año de los agricultores del óblast de Kherson". -- muy similar a durante las "requisiciones" de alimentos de Stalin que causaron el Holodomor de 1932-33 



Traducción:
www.sobranie.info
ASAMBLEA LEGISLATIVA
EVENTOS
DIPUTADO
DOCUMENTACIÓN
CONTROL
MCY
CENTRO DE PRENSA
NUESTRO FINAL
VERSIÓN PARA VISIONLY LIMITED
Inicio / Noticias de reuniones /
SE PLANEA REPONER EL FONDO DE
PRODUCTOS AGRÍCOLAS CON SUMINISTRO DE
UCRANIA
Como parte de la implementación de la estrategia de
apoyo estatal al complejo agroindustrial y al desarrollo de
las zonas rurales de la región, la Comisión de Asuntos
Rurales y Política Agroindustrial de la Asamblea Legislativa
aprobó una resolución sobre el inicio del abastecimiento
agrícola productos de Ucrania.
Los diputados en la reunión apoyaron casi por unanimidad la
decisión de importar cereales de la región de Kherson, que estaba
parcialmente bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF como
parte de la Operación Especial en el territorio de Ucrania.
Dado que solo hay una planta de producción de
pepinos en la región, y la falta de otros cultivos de vegetales
y granos como resultado de la introducción de sanciones
extranjeras se siente agudamente no solo en el Territorio de
Krasnoyarsk, sino en todas partes a nivel federal, la
expropiación de los excedentes de cosecha del año pasado
y de este año de los agricultores de la región de Kherson se
convertirán en una de las herramientas para ayudar
a las pequeñas empresas, cooperativas de consumidores.
El presidente del comité, Vladislav Zyryanov, admite que
los colegas de otras regiones podrán implementar con éxito
dicha experiencia en el futuro. A pesar de que la
logística involucra el transporte marítimo y terrestre
de larga distancia, tal enfoque estará económicamente
justificado, dada la retirada de muchos proveedores
de semillas y fertilizantes del mercado ruso,
así como los costos significativos de calefacción y
electricidad para cultivar sus propios vegetales y frutas.
Después de lograr todos los objetivos de la operación militar
de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania, también será
posible aumentar el volumen de suministros para el consumidor
nacional ruso mediante el traslado de alimentos de otras
regiones del sur bajo control>>. el esta seguro.
servicio de prensa de la Asamblea Legislativa de Krasnoyarsk
Comunicado
de prensa de Edge n.º 379 (13593)


----------



## XicoRaro (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tanto como el Holodomor no, pero es un robo
> 
> 
> Rusia autoriza oficialmente el robo a los agricultores ucranianos. Los legisladores de Krasnoyarsk permiten "la expropiación de los excedentes de las cosechas del año pasado y de este año de los agricultores del óblast de Kherson". -- muy similar a durante las "requisiciones" de alimentos de Stalin que causaron el Holodomor de 1932-33
> ...



Ojo con esto que está grabado a fuego en el ADN Ucraniano. Otro episodio que se le parezca y tendrá hasta al más tibio de los ucros luchando contra el Gremlin.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Como van guiadas esas granadas del dron?
> 
> Como consiguen esa precisión con un arma tan lonchafinista?





*Las fuerzas ucranianas han mostrado el vertido de municiones de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados a los militantes*


Se ha hecho público un video del lanzamiento de municiones desde un dron ucraniano sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas.

Así lo informó el Ejército.

El video fue publicado en la red social Telegram en el recurso ucraniano "Tercera Fuerza".


Aún no se ha anunciado la ubicación exacta y la hora de dejar caer este artefacto explosivo desde el dron.

Probablemente, durante el ataque aéreo de las fuerzas ucranianas, un combatiente murió y el segundo resultó herido.

Se utiliza un lanzagranadas VOG-17 de 30 mm modificado para golpear el dron.

No se informa qué unidad utiliza el VOG-17 rediseñado para municiones de aviación para drones.


Vale la pena señalar que este golpe se produjo hace varios años. Entonces, en 2019, un militar llamado Anatoly Stirlitz publicó un video con un golpe en esta posición, pero en una calidad vaga. El video publicado en el recurso "Tercera Fuerza" es de mejor calidad y mayor enfoque, que muestra en detalle la derrota de la mano de obra.




https://mil.in.ua/uk/news/syly-ukrayiny-pokazaly-skydannya-boyeprypasu-z-bpla-na-bojovykiv/


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ojo con esto que está grabado a fuego en el ADN Ucraniano. Otro episodio que se le parezca y tendrá hasta al más tibio de los ucros luchando contra el Gremlin.



Otro de los triunfos de Putin es haber convencido hasta al último pro-ruso de Ucrana de que odie a Rusia.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

A esos orcos les han zumbado bastante bien:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tanto como el Holodomor no, pero es un robo
> 
> 
> Rusia autoriza oficialmente el robo a los agricultores ucranianos. Los legisladores de Krasnoyarsk permiten "la expropiación de los excedentes de las cosechas del año pasado y de este año de los agricultores del óblast de Kherson". -- muy similar a durante las "requisiciones" de alimentos de Stalin que causaron el Holodomor de 1932-33
> ...



lo peor es que se estan llevando las semillas para las proximas cosechas que
tienen en los silos.


----------



## Casino (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A esos orcos les han zumbado bastante bien:




ese vídeo es antiguo, de cuando un apc le cascaba en las ruedas a un carro orco




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto



La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.


----------



## Wein (28 Abr 2022)

No hay que olvidar que la Urss existe porque EEUU atacó Alemania en 1917. Que en 1918 Ucrania Bielorrusia y los bálticos, además de Polonia, aunque ya era parte suya en 1913.Eran esfera Alemana y Austria, que también es Alemania. 

Ya les llegará su turno también esperemos que sea China la que les dé Karma, aunque algo podemos hacer los europeos subrepticiamente.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto
> 
> 
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.



Están abriendo la ventana de Overton.

El propósito es que Putin parezca en Rusia el garante de la paz.

Ejemplo: Creas un Iglesias y una Belarra y así hasta Margarita Robles parece el paradigma de la moderación y la concordia.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto
> 
> 
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.



Pero qué estás diciendo, esa es la retórica del vencedor.
Cómo estarán las cosas para que esa panda de anormales salga diciendo tamañas barbaridades.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tanto como el Holodomor no, pero es un robo
> 
> 
> Rusia autoriza oficialmente el robo a los agricultores ucranianos. Los legisladores de Krasnoyarsk permiten "la expropiación de los excedentes de las cosechas del año pasado y de este año de los agricultores del óblast de Kherson". -- muy similar a durante las "requisiciones" de alimentos de Stalin que causaron el Holodomor de 1932-33
> ...



Vaya, desnzificando los silos. El que no vea en esto una guerra de las de antes, de saqueo, apropiación de recursos, y esquila el territorio. 

Que los usa, irán por el tema del petróleo, pero estos se llevan a la población del territorio, se llevan la comida, etc, etc.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Confirmado que la bella Inna ha sido purgada. Falta por ver si aún está en libertad o ha sido enviada a algún campo de trabajo para su re-educación. 

Nuestros propagandistas favoritos de RT, aparte del calvo de mierda, están introduciendo poco a poco en sus videos a la infame española Helena (con hache) Villar. 










La industria armamentística, principal beneficiada de la guerra en Ucrania (y de todas las demás)







www.ahilesva.info







Solo le puedo desear a Helena que termine en el tribunal de la Haya para poder responder por su papel en la justificación y preparación del genocidio en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto
> 
> 
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.



Qué afortunados somos. Además de a Ucrania, Rusia quiere desmilitarizarnos, desnacificarnos y darnos justicia, paz y seguridad.


----------



## moncton (28 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> las compañias venden estos productos a intermediarios, si estas se enteran que se saltan el veto, no les venderan mas y se lo haran firmar por contrato. En venezuela y cuba pasa eso, si se enteran que revendes a estos paises te dejan de suministrar, esta todo inventado!



No solo eso, mucho equipo tecnologico, maquinaria de laboratorio y demas lleva geolocalizacion, si no lo instala alguien autorizado eso no chuta

Me contaba un jefe de laboratorio de una fabrica en africa que estaban haciendo reformas y movieron un equipo de resonancia de espin electronico y los dr Brüker les dieron un toque desde alemania

Estamos en un mundo que hasta los tractores John Deere dejan de funcionar si alguien mete mano sin permiso


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> No solo eso, mucho equipo tecnologico, maquinaria de laboratorio y demas lleva geolocalizacion, si no lo instala alguien autorizado eso no chuta
> 
> Me contaba un jefe de laboratorio de una fabrica en africa que estaban haciendo reformas y movieron un equipo de resonancia de espin electronico y los dr Brüker les dieron un toque desde alemania
> 
> Estamos en un mundo que hasta los tractores John Deere dejan de funcionar si alguien mete mano sin permiso



Mantenimiento ,actualizaciones , garantías, repuestos, etc...


----------



## Poncio (28 Abr 2022)

Estamos en un mundo que hasta los tractores John Deere dejan de funcionar si alguien mete mano sin permiso
[/QUOTE]
Los John Deere ahora recopilan datos a través de la app que le dan al dueño como consumo de gasoil, régimen de vueltas, tamaño de la parcela por la que andan, apero que llevan enganchado... me imagino que igual que sirve al dueño del tractor para controlar irá a parar a un servidor en Moline, Illinois.


----------



## Tales. (28 Abr 2022)

Os aseguro que en Rusia, el país más ateo del mundo, los payasos del Sálvame Delux Guerra Edition no tienen ninguna gana de que les caiga una nuke encima, lo de la tercera guerra mundial es su teatrillo de siempre para que Occidente deje de humillarlos, no funcionará.


----------



## Manufacturer (28 Abr 2022)

Aquí tenemos al ganador de la guerra, el resto somos los perdedores.... ¡Despertad, coño!


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tanto como el Holodomor no, pero es un robo
> 
> 
> Rusia autoriza oficialmente el robo a los agricultores ucranianos. Los legisladores de Krasnoyarsk permiten "la expropiación de los excedentes de las cosechas del año pasado y de este año de los agricultores del óblast de Kherson". -- muy similar a durante las "requisiciones" de alimentos de Stalin que causaron el Holodomor de 1932-33
> ...



Son la puta horda de la miseria. Es como si te atacaron los bárbaros (germanos) en la época del imperio romano. Salvajes sin evolucionar que se llevan desde las lavadoras hasta la comida. Deben ser aniquilados de una vez por todas y para siempre. No corresponden a nuestro tiempo, no tienen lugar en el mundo de hoy.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Estamos en un mundo que hasta los tractores John Deere dejan de funcionar si alguien mete mano sin permiso



Los John Deere ahora recopilan datos a través de la app que le dan al dueño como consumo de gasoil, régimen de vueltas, tamaño de la parcela por la que andan, apero que llevan enganchado... me imagino que igual que sirve al dueño del tractor para controlar irá a parar a un servidor en Moline, Illinois.
[/QUOTE]
ostiah! por eso estoy viendo más kubotas y menos john deere últimamente


----------



## lowfour (28 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Los John Deere ahora recopilan datos a través de la app que le dan al dueño como consumo de gasoil, régimen de vueltas, tamaño de la parcela por la que andan, apero que llevan enganchado... me imagino que igual que sirve al dueño del tractor para controlar irá a parar a un servidor en Moline, Illinois.



ostiah! por eso estoy viendo más kubotas y menos john deere últimamente
[/QUOTE]

Leí artículos hace tiempo de que los granjeros se habían tenido que hacer medio hackers para liberar sus tractores y poderles poner piezas del mercado paralelo. Les veías casi ahí con su laptop rooteando el puto tractor LOL. Blade runner total.









Why American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors With Ukrainian Firmware


A dive into the thriving black market of John Deere tractor hacking.




www.vice.com


----------



## Cuscarejo (28 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que la Urss existe porque EEUU atacó Alemania en 1917. Que en 1918 Ucrania Bielorrusia y los bálticos, además de Polonia, aunque ya era parte suya en 1913.Eran esfera Alemana y Austria, que también es Alemania.
> 
> Ya les llegará su turno también esperemos que sea China la que les dé Karma, aunque algo podemos hacer los europeos subrepticiamente.



No he entendido nada de lo que has puesto.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*Finlandia y Suecia serán recibidos 'con los brazos abiertos' en la OTAN si se postulan: Jens Stoltenberg*

*El ministro de defensa del Reino Unido repite la afirmación de que es 'legítimo' que Ucrania ataque objetivos logísticos dentro de Rusia*

*Algunos de los mayores importadores de gas de Europa se preparan para pagar en rublos*


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (28 Abr 2022)

Hablando de tractores con GPS hace poco localizaron cerca de Sochi unos tractores y sembradoras de última generación robados en Ucrania. 


Se trata de una granja que pertenece al partido de Kadirov


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Los rusos andan mirando en los museos para ver qué equipamiento enviar a Ucrania:


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)

en Moscu.... fuegos everywhere


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A esos orcos les han zumbado bastante bien:



Es la versión extendida del btr4 de maripol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)

*EVALUACIÓN DE LA CAMPAÑA OFENSIVA RUSA, 27 DE ABRIL*
27 abr 2022 - Prensa ISW





Descarga el PDF
*Evaluación de la campaña ofensiva rusa, 27 de abril
Mason Clark, Kateryna Stepanenko y George Barros
27 de abril, 8 p. m. ET*​* 
Las fuerzas rusas lograron avances menores pero constantes tanto desde Izyum como en asaltos continuos a lo largo de la línea de contacto en el este de Ucrania el 27 de abril. * Las fuerzas rusas tomaron varios pueblos pequeños directamente al oeste de Izyum en las últimas 24 horas. Si bien esta línea de avance aleja a las fuerzas rusas de su objetivo principal de los óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, es probable que tengan la intención de flanquear las posiciones defensivas ucranianas en las carreteras a Barvinkove y Slovyansk. Las fuerzas rusas hicieron varios pequeños avances en el este de Ucrania; Es probable que la creciente concentración de activos de artillería de Rusia permita estos avances tácticos. Las fuerzas rusas están avanzando metódicamente en varios sectores, pero no han logrado avances notables. La capacidad de las fuerzas rusas para rodear grandes grupos de fuerzas ucranianas sigue en duda.
*El Kremlin continuó preparándose para un probable ataque con misiles de bandera falsa contra el territorio moldavo de Transnistria, que está ocupado ilegalmente por las fuerzas rusas.* Los representantes rusos en Transnistria afirmaron falsamente que las fuerzas ucranianas se están preparando para atacar Transnistria, y la inteligencia ucraniana informó que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para realizar un ataque con misiles en Transnistria y culpar a Ucrania. Las fuerzas rusas y de Transnistria también aumentaron su preparación para posibles operaciones en las últimas 24 horas. Rusia puede tener la intención de involucrar a Transnistria en la guerra en Ucrania para utilizar las fuerzas de reserva (limitadas) de Transnistria o para lanzar ataques y bombardear Ucrania desde el territorio de Transnistria. Alternativamente, el Kremlin puede tratar de desestabilizar la propia Moldavia para aumentar las tensiones en Moldavia y la vecina Rumania y ejercer presión adicional sobre la OTAN, posiblemente buscando reducir el apoyo militar occidental a Ucrania, ya sea desviando las fuerzas de la OTAN a Rumania o amenazando con una escalada más amplia.
*Las fuerzas rusas están intensificando las “medidas de filtración” en los territorios ocupados y secuestrando a ciudadanos ucranianos, probablemente para utilizarlos en futuros intercambios de prisioneros. *La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) informó el 27 de abril que las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo "medidas de filtración" a gran escala en los óblasts de Kharkiv, Zaporizhia, Kherson, Mykolaiv, Lugansk y Donetsk. [1] La “filtración” tiene como objetivo a hombres en edad militar, exmilitares y agentes del orden público, y activistas pro-ucranianos para interrogarlos, torturarlos y posible ejecución. El GUR informó que las fuerzas rusas también están enviando rehenes ucranianos a Crimea para “reponer el fondo de intercambio”, buscando intercambiar civiles ucranianos por prisioneros militares rusos en futuros intercambios de prisioneros. El GUR también especuló que las fuerzas rusas pueden estar preparándose para utilizar civiles ucranianos para retratar a los prisioneros de guerra en las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria del 9 de mayo, y señaló que las fuerzas rusas realizaron esfuerzos de propaganda similares en Donetsk en 2014.
*Las fuerzas ucranianas probablemente realizaron ataques con aviones no tripulados o posiblemente con misiles en los centros logísticos rusos en Belgorod y Voronezh el 27 de abril.* Fuentes rusas y redes sociales informaron múltiples explosiones a principios del 27 de abril, que el asesor presidencial ucraniano, Mikhail Podolyak, confirmó eufemísticamente más tarde que eran ataques ucranianos, afirmando que las ciudades rusas no puede “estar al margen” de la invasión de Ucrania y “el desarme de los almacenes Belgorod-Voronezh es un proceso natural”. [2] Es probable que las fuerzas ucranianas lleven a cabo más ataques transfronterizos para interrumpir la logística rusa, lo que el Kremlin probablemente enmarcará falsamente como una escalada o de alguna manera como un crimen de guerra.
*Conclusiones clave*

*Es probable que la artillería concentrada permita avances rusos limitados en el este de Ucrania, aunque las fuerzas rusas continúan luchando para romper las defensas ucranianas preparadas.*
*Las fuerzas rusas canalizaron refuerzos adicionales y unidades de misiles tácticos hacia el frente de Izyum e hicieron avances menores. Es probable que las fuerzas rusas intenten eludir a las fuerzas ucranianas en el camino a Barvinkove avanzando directamente hacia el oeste antes de girar hacia el sur en los próximos días.*
*Los intensos bombardeos rusos y los continuos ataques no lograron avanzar contra los defensores ucranianos en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol, incluso cuando, según informes, las fuerzas rusas se preparaban para realizar una gira de prensa en las áreas ocupadas de la ciudad el 28 de abril.*
*Es probable que las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kherson se estén preparando para un nuevo impulso para capturar la totalidad del óblast de Kherson en los próximos días, pero los contraataques ucranianos continúan interrumpiendo las operaciones rusas en el área.*
*Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas continuaron los preparativos para anunciar la creación de una “República Popular de Kherson” (KNR) delegada rusa en medio de una resistencia generalizada de Ucrania.*
*El Kremlin puede estar preparándose para llevar a Transnistria a la guerra en Ucrania o desestabilizar la propia Moldavia para ejercer presión adicional sobre la OTAN.*
*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.


ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*

Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania
Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir a los defensores ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron los ataques terrestres y aéreos contra los defensores ucranianos en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal de Mariupol el 27 de abril. El ejército ucraniano informó que las fuerzas rusas continuaron realizando ataques aéreos de alto ritmo contra los defensores ucranianos, incluidos los bombarderos estratégicos Tu-22M3. [3] El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andryushchenko y el comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de Ucrania informaron por separado que las fuerzas rusas continuaron con los ataques terrestres a las instalaciones de Azovstal y que las fuerzas ucranianas se están quedando sin alimentos, agua y municiones. [4]
Las fuerzas rusas también están intensificando las medidas de ocupación y “filtración” en Mariupol para consolidar el control de la ciudad y convertirla en una victoria propagandística. [5] La Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) informó que el Kremlin realizará una gira de prensa en Mariupol el 28 de abril para los medios leales al Kremlin, incluidos periodistas extranjeros, incluidos testimonios de testigos falsos sobre el curso de la batalla. [6] Andryushchenko informó por separado que las fuerzas de ocupación rusas están restringiendo cada vez más el movimiento de civiles en Mariupol y “recurriendo a la coerción física y al chantaje” para obligar a los ciudadanos ucranianos a trabajar para el régimen de ocupación. [7]
* *

*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk (Objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de los Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*
Las fuerzas rusas lograron avances marginales en asaltos frontales alrededor de Severodonetsk, Rubizhne y Popasna el 27 de abril y continuaron bombardeando toda la línea del frente. [8] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania confirmó que las fuerzas rusas capturaron Novotoshkirske, una pequeña ciudad a 25 km al sur de Severodonetsk, e intentaron avanzar más hacia el oeste. [9] Las fuerzas rusas que avanzaban hacia el sur desde el área de Svatove (al oeste de Rubizhne) también capturaron la ciudad de Zarichne. [10] Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos en Avdiika, cerca de la ciudad de Donetsk. [11] Las fuerzas rusas están progresando lentamente en estos múltiples pequeños ejes de avance, probablemente debido a su creciente uso de artillería concentrada, pero su capacidad para rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas y la medida en que podrán avanzar siguen sin estar claros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Luhansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) con el eje de Izyum)*
Las fuerzas rusas en Izyum continuaron los ataques en tres líneas de avance: sureste hacia Slovyansk, suroeste hacia Barvinkove y directamente al oeste lejos de Donetsk Oblast, el 27 de abril. [12] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos cerca de Nova Dmytrivka, hacia Barvinkove, y repelió ataques no especificados hacia Slovyansk. [13] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que elementos del 1.er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia, el 20.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas (CAA), el 35.º CAA y el 68.º Cuerpo de Ejército de Rusia están activos en el frente de Barvinkove. [14] Dos Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (BTG) de la 76.a División Aerotransportada, que sufrió graves daños en los combates al noroeste de Kiev, se desplegaron desde Belgorod, Rusia, hasta el frente de Izyum el 27 de abril.[15] El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania también informó que dos baterías de misiles balísticos Iskander-M, probablemente en parte de la 448.a Brigada de Misiles de la 20.ª CAA, se desplegaron en el óblast de Belgorod desde un lugar no especificado el 27 de abril. [16]
Las fuerzas rusas realizaron avances territoriales directamente al oeste de Izyum, capturando la ciudad de Zavody y las afueras de Velyka Komyshuvakha, a 20 km al oeste de Izyum. [17] Lo más probable es que las fuerzas rusas al oeste de Izyum tuvieran la intención de girar hacia el sur y avanzar sobre Barvinvoke después de completar la captura de Velyka Komyshuvakha, buscando eludir las defensas ucranianas a lo largo de la carretera T2122. Estas fuerzas podrían alternativamente intentar un cerco profundo de las fuerzas ucranianas que es poco probable que tenga éxito, ya que las fuerzas rusas que avanzan al oeste de Izyum se están alejando de las líneas de avance rusas que de otro modo se apoyarían mutuamente y que convergen aproximadamente al oeste de Severodonetsk.
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron rodeando parcialmente Kharkiv y bombardeando la infraestructura civil en todo el oblast el 27 de abril. [18]
 

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: Eje Sur (Objetivo: defender Kherson de los contraataques ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron bombardeando toda la línea de contacto a lo largo del eje sur y reforzando las posiciones avanzadas en preparación para la probable reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas hacia Mykolayiv y Kryvyi Rih el 27 de abril. [19] El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksandr Motuzyanyk, declaró que elementos del 8.º CAA, el 49.º CAA, el 22.º Cuerpo de Ejército de Rusia, las tropas costeras de la Flota del Mar Negro y las tropas aerotransportadas están reforzando sus posiciones avanzadas y reponiendo municiones para futuras operaciones. [20] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania agregó que las fuerzas rusas están realizando activamente reconocimientos aéreos en preparación probable para operaciones ofensivas. [21] Los combates locales continuaron en la dirección de Mykolayiv, con las fuerzas rusas realizando ataques fallidos hacia Tavriyske y Nova Zorya y, según los informes, las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron Shyroke, Novopetrivka y Lyubino, 50 km al norte de Kherson. [22] Es probable que las fuerzas rusas estén intentando reunir fuerzas para lanzar operaciones ofensivas a mayor escala en los próximos días para capturar la totalidad del Óblast de Kherson, pero es probable que los contraataques ucranianos exitosos retrasen e interrumpan las operaciones rusas.
Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas continuaron con los preparativos para anunciar la creación de una “República Popular de Kherson” (KNR) en medio de una amplia resistencia ucraniana. El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó el 27 de abril que las fuerzas rusas están imprimiendo papeletas y realizando un censo para un “referéndum” y evitando que los civiles abandonen los territorios ocupados. [23] Múltiples fuentes del gobierno ucraniano informaron que las fuerzas rusas están tomando varias medidas para reprimir una posible resistencia, incluidos los informes del Comando Operativo de Pivden el 26 de abril de que las fuerzas rusas están designando colaboradores para los puestos del gobierno local; informa que las fuerzas de Rosgvardia intensificaron las medidas de filtración en Kiselivka y Stanislav; e informa que las fuerzas rusas están tratando de identificar los lugares de residencia del personal de seguridad ucraniano. [24] Los usuarios de las redes sociales locales también compartieron imágenes de una gran protesta contra la creación del KNR en la Plaza de la Libertad de Kherson el 27 de abril. [25] Es probable que el Kremlin tenga la intención de crear más estados proxy siguiendo el modelo de DNR y LNR en Kherson y en otros lugares para consolidar su control sobre el territorio ucraniano ocupado, tanto creando un gobierno de ocupación como afirmando falsamente en las negociaciones que el territorio está ocupado por estados "independientes". , no las fuerzas militares rusas.
 

Las fuerzas rusas también continuaron preparándose para un probable ataque con misiles de bandera falsa contra el territorio moldavo de Transnistria, que está ocupado ilegalmente por las fuerzas rusas. El Kremlin movilizó fuerzas delegadas de Transnistria el 27 de abril cuando los medios estatales rusos comenzaron a establecer condiciones retóricas para el posible reconocimiento de la autodenominada República Pridnestroviana de Moldavia (PMR) en Transnistria. Los medios rusos informan cada vez más que Transnistria puede necesitar “proteger los intereses de la república” declarando su independencia, haciéndose eco del lenguaje utilizado por el Kremlin antes de su reconocimiento de la DNR y la LNR a mediados de febrero. [26] El Comando Operativo Pivden de Ucrania afirmó directamente el 27 de abril que las fuerzas rusas se están preparando para realizar ataques con misiles de bandera falsa en Transnistria para acusar a Ucrania de atacar a la república no reconocida. [27] Los funcionarios locales de Transnistria y los medios informaron disparos no confirmados y varios incidentes denunciados de drones ucranianos que cruzaron a Transnistria; ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente estas afirmaciones. [28] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que Transnistria anunció un "nivel rojo" de amenaza, aumentó la preparación de sus fuerzas y reforzó la seguridad de los puestos de control el 27 de abril. [29]


*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*
No hubo cambios significativos en esta área en las últimas 24 horas.
*Elementos inmediatos para ver*

Las fuerzas rusas que atacan al sureste desde Izyum, al oeste desde Kreminna y Popasna, y al norte desde la ciudad de Donetsk probablemente logren avances constantes pero tácticos contra los defensores ucranianos.
Las fuerzas rusas probablemente intentarán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes de la planta de acero Azovstal en Mariupol y no permitirán que los civiles atrapados evacúen, pero pueden realizar costosos ataques contra los defensores ucranianos restantes para reclamar una victoria propagandística.
Es probable que las fuerzas rusas se estén preparando para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas renovadas para capturar la totalidad del Óblast de Kherson en los próximos días.
Rusia puede continuar con los ataques de bandera falsa en Transnistria y sus alrededores o podría moverse para generar una crisis más grave en Transnistria y Moldavia en general.


----------



## Nicors (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto
> 
> 
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.



Esta gente y no solo la nomenclatura sino la mayoría de la población ya han demostrado a todo el mundo lo que se espera de ellos:
Guerra de devastación
Matanzas de civiles
Deportaciones y reeducacion
Apropiacion de la riqueza del país invadido
Instalación de gobiernos títeres o ampliación territorial
Establecimiento de estado vasallos.
No están locos de la cabeza son así de hijoputas.
Ahora el que quiera salirse de la otan ya sabe lo que le espera.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Rumores de que los Alemanes y los Italianos, una vez más en la historia, van con el bando de los malos.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)

Video de dos ataques ATGM Stugna-P/Skif en vehículos rusos.


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Mas sabotajes?
Rusia: Es muy extraño, pero en #Moscow un edificio médico en construcción está en llamas. Los incendios en #Russia están aumentando en los últimos días de la guerra en #Ukraine 




MOSCÚ: 7 autos quemados hasta quedar reducidos a cenizas en Moscú. Dirección: calle Kustanayskaya, 9. Hasta el momento se desconoce la causa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)

Es un imperio demoniaco, al menos los orcos de tolkien no dominaban la propaganda; eran más honestos en su propia maldad.





Nicors dijo:


> Esta gente y no solo la nomenclatura sino la mayoría de la población ya han demostrado a todo el mundo lo que se espera de ellos:
> Guerra de devastación
> Matanzas de civiles
> Deportaciones y reeducacion
> ...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (28 Abr 2022)

La verdad que lo que esta pasando en ucrania es muy raro y mas sabiendo que hay una guerra.
Anda que?


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

como no metamos al paco en el valle los caídos con desagravio esto revienta muy malamente


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien de la cabeza? de verdad creen lo que dicen? tanto odio no puede ser cierto
> 
> 
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa furiosa por la Tercera Guerra Mundial y una escalada inevitable por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Los ciudadanos están siendo preparados para creer que incluso el peor resultado es algo bueno, porque aquellos que mueren por la Madre Patria irán al paraíso.



Siguen hablando de Operación Especial. Se reunen 40 paises por una operación especial y para ellos es "perder Ucrania", la soberanía les parece que no ha existido en ningún momento y les van a quitar Ucrania como si les quitaran un trozo suyo y por ello han de nukearnos.

Yo creo que antes vemos la cabeza de Putin rodando. El estado profundo ruso hace geopolítica, con todos los recursos de energía secuestrados en la parte del Dombas que dominan y saben que se pueden perder, igual que perdidos están los recursos de Siria. De ahí a que se lancen nukes hay un trecho largo. No creo que lo permitan, matarán a Putin y, tras la purga, los recursos rusos tendrán nuevos oligarcas.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (28 Abr 2022)

El enlace del saqueo de un concesionario oficial de John Deere que acaba en una granja Checheña..







__





Could become a new ZAZ: a family crossover for $21,000 was brought to Ukraine from China (PHOTO) - The Times Hub


A new family from China has appeared on the Ukrainian market – FAW Bestune T77. It was previously assumed that the model could be produced




thetimeshub.in






Spoiler: Hay que destractorizar Ucrania



occurred in Melitopol – from an exhibition sites of the company "Agrotek-Invest", a dealer of John Deere in Ukraine.

Kadyrovtsy stole three new combines, a tractor, three seeders with a total value of €1.5 million and 20 tons of branded lubricants.

The company managed to figure out where the Russians took the stolen equipment. Thanks to the systems installed on the equipment, the experts found that the equipment is located in Chechnya, in the village of Zakan-Yurt near Grozny.

Judging by the lighted address, thanks to the installed beacons, combines and a tractor were driven to the territory of the already liquidated “farm farm” ;Zakan-Yurt”, which specializes in the cultivation of grain.

The village of Zakan-Yurt is part of the Achkhoy-Martan district and is known for being the native village of the head of the government of Chechnya *Muslim Khuchiev* and his brother *Tamerlan Khuchiev*, head of the district administration.

Khuchiev was the executive director of the “Akhmad Kadyrov Foundation” fo


r


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esta gente y no solo la nomenclatura sino la mayoría de la población ya han demostrado a todo el mundo lo que se espera de ellos:
> Guerra de devastación
> Matanzas de civiles
> Deportaciones y reeducacion
> ...




*Rusia sigue siendo un país técnicamente capacitado pero no ilustrado, dice Pastukhov*
La educación y la iluminación no son una y la misma cosa; y durante el último siglo, Rusia se ha vuelto técnicamente educada pero aún no ilustrada, dice Vladimir Pastukhov. Como resultado, “no solo los residentes de los pueblos moribundos, sino también muchos miembros de la Academia de Ciencias” tienen puntos de vista que siguen siendo medievales.

Estas personas, dice el académico ruso con sede en Londres, “pueden fabricar cohetes con éxito y ser líderes mundiales en el ballet, pero cuando se trata de cuestiones humanitarias, permanecen al nivel de los pitecántropos”, una forma primitiva de los ancestros humanos ( kasparov. ru/material.php?id=625DC5A313FA9§ion_id=50A6C962A3D7C ).

Argumenta que esta disyunción entre una población cada vez más escolarizada y una que retiene los valores “sin cambios desde el siglo XIII ”, fue exacerbada por el experimento soviético que simultáneamente promovió la educación técnica pero hizo todo lo posible para evitar la ilustración humanitaria.

Como resultado, dice Pastukhov, los valores medievales de la población no fueron eliminados sino que, de hecho, “multiplicados muchas veces por la influencia de la propaganda comunista que todo lo penetra”. Y eso ha llevado a una Rusia actual que todavía parece técnicamente avanzada pero está más atrasada en lo que más importa de lo que uno podría pensar.

La Ilustración en su sentido original es “una tarea que Rusia aún no ha comenzado a cumplir”. Y a menos que lo haga, dice el académico ruso, parece poco probable que se resuelvan otros problemas que enfrenta el país. “Rusia hoy está pagando siglos de ignorancia”, a menudo como ahora con la vida de otros, pero pronto una vez más “pagará con la suya”.






Russia Remains a Technically Trained but Unenlightened Country, Pastukhov Says


Paul Goble Staunton, April 17 – Education and enlightenment are not one and the same thing; and over the past century, Russia ...




windowoneurasia2.blogspot.com


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas sabotajes?
> Rusia: Es muy extraño, pero en #Moscow un edificio médico en construcción está en llamas. Los incendios en #Russia están aumentando en los últimos días de la guerra en #Ukraine
> 
> 
> ...



teniendo en cuenta que media ucrania tiene familia en rusia y tal... no es raro que sean ucranianos o descendientes o rusos mismos con dos dedos de frente los que estén detrás de estas cositas


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Rumores de que los Alemanes y los Italianos, una vez más en la historia, van con el bando de los malos.



A ver si lo entiendo. A Hungría le congelan fondos porque no quieren que a sus críos les metan mierda homosexual y LGTBI, pero éstos que contribuyen alargando la resistencia Rusia al colapso económico se van sin nada. 

Europa está perdida. Esa batalla la está ganando Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)

Desde ayer, el ejército ucraniano comenzó a utilizar el sistema de misiles M 270 MLRS de EE. UU. en el campo cerca de Donetsk. El campo de juego se está nivelando.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: Occidente debe dejar de "probar nuestra paciencia" con los ataques ucranianos al otro lado de la frontera*
En una conferencia de prensa, *Maria Zakharova* , la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, emitió otra severa advertencia a los países occidentales, y en particular al Reino Unido, sobre el estímulo dado a Ucrania para atacar dentro del territorio ruso. Dijo que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, estaba “siendo utilizado” por Occidente y le dijo a Occidente que dejara de probar la paciencia de Rusia. También amenazó con huelgas a los dignatarios occidentales visitantes en Ucrania, diciendo:



> Tal agresión contra Rusia no puede quedar sin respuesta. Nos gustaría que Kiev y las capitales occidentales tomen en serio la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso de que una mayor provocación que lleve a Ucrania a atacar las instalaciones rusas se enfrentará con una dura respuesta de Rusia.
> Los asesores de países occidentales que permanecen en los centros de toma de decisiones de Ucrania no serán necesariamente un problema para las medidas de respuesta de Rusia. No aconsejamos seguir poniendo a prueba nuestra paciencia.



Citó por su nombre al ministro de las fuerzas armadas del Reino Unido, James Heappey, y dijo que sus palabras, que sugerían que era "totalmente legítimo" que Ucrania atacara la logística rusa en la frontera, se tomaron en Kiev como un llamado a la acción.

Ella dijo: “En otras palabras, [Heappey estaba] pidiendo efectivamente a Kiev que usara armas proporcionadas por los países de la OTAN”.

Ella sugirió que el gobierno ucraniano era solo un régimen títere de Occidente sin independencia, y le dijo al presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy “usted está siendo utilizado”, diciendo:



> Y nuevamente podemos ver que el régimen de Zelenskiy no es independiente, y que sus decisiones dependen completamente de curadores extranjeros. Creo que los curadores occidentales tratan de imponer el pensamiento de que sus acciones son independientes. Estoy convencido de que así es como un grupo de personas que llamamos el régimen de Kiev cree que llegó a decisiones independientes y que controlan la situación. Esto es solo una ilusión. Estás siendo utilizado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

el ministro de las fuerzas armadas del Reino Unido, *James Heappey* , ha aparecido en unas fotografías desde Polonia, donde visita a las tropas británicas estacionadas allí con la OTAN.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Estamos en un mundo que hasta los tractores John Deere dejan de funcionar si alguien mete mano sin permiso



Los John Deere ahora recopilan datos a través de la app que le dan al dueño como consumo de gasoil, régimen de vueltas, tamaño de la parcela por la que andan, apero que llevan enganchado... me imagino que igual que sirve al dueño del tractor para controlar irá a parar a un servidor en Moline, Illinois.
[/QUOTE]

que te lo crees tu, estan mas hackeados los tractores… no por los rusos, si no por los ucranianos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Abr 2022)

Cada día con más ganas de ir a Ucrania a luchar contra los rusos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada día con más ganas de ir a Ucrania a luchar contra los rusos.



no te preocupes que igual la guerra se expande por el globo y no hace falta que vayas a ucrania


----------



## morpheus2010 (28 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: Occidente debe dejar de "probar nuestra paciencia" con los ataques ucranianos al otro lado de la frontera*
> En una conferencia de prensa, *Maria Zakharova* , la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, emitió otra severa advertencia a los países occidentales, y en particular al Reino Unido, sobre el estímulo dado a Ucrania para atacar dentro del territorio ruso. Dijo que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, estaba “siendo utilizado” por Occidente y le dijo a Occidente que dejara de probar la paciencia de Rusia. También amenazó con huelgas a los dignatarios occidentales visitantes en Ucrania, diciendo:
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es cinismo nivel premium: yo invado tu país pero atacarme a mí es una provocación


----------



## El cogorzas (28 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. A Hungría le congelan fondos porque no quieren que a sus críos les metan mierda homosexual y LGTBI, pero éstos que contribuyen alargando la resistencia Rusia al colapso económico se van sin nada.
> 
> Europa está perdida. Esa batalla la está ganando Putin.



A ver si lo entiendo. Después de haber sido invadida, saqueada y empobrecida por los ruskis durante 40 años, ahora Hungría debe colaborar con el mismo tipo de tiranía que ellos padecieron apoyando a un sátrapa nacionalista totalmente delirante. 

El imperio Turkmongol está perdido. Se han creído propias fantasías propagandísticas y no son conscientes de que nadie en su sano juicio los quiere ver delante.


----------



## Wein (28 Abr 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> No he entendido nada de lo que has puesto.



Tratado de Brest -Litovsk 1918 Rusia derrotada en 1917 y si no llegan a tener prisa los alemanes en 1918 para reforzar el frente se iban para San petersburgo, la capital de Rusia en 1918. Además guerra civil en Rusia entre zaristas y sovieticos.

Rusia derrotada de verdad no por la revolución de Octubre, al contrario que la alemana que sí fue fundamental.

En realidad la revolución de Febrero fue un revulsivo ante las derrotas zaristas, la de Octubre era el plan B por la derrota de Kerensky.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Esto es cinismo nivel premium: yo invado tu país pero atacarme a mí es una provocación



Y más que cualquier general cateto ruso debería haber sabido que ucrania tiene tochkas de 300 km de alcance ..con leerrse la wikipedia


----------



## Poncio (28 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Los John Deere ahora recopilan datos a través de la app que le dan al dueño como consumo de gasoil, régimen de vueltas, tamaño de la parcela por la que andan, apero que llevan enganchado... me imagino que igual que sirve al dueño del tractor para controlar irá a parar a un servidor en Moline, Illinois.



que te lo crees tu, estan mas hackeados los tractores… no por los rusos, si no por los ucranianos.
[/QUOTE]
Me refería a los de aquí o eso me contaba un amigo todo orgulloso ( trabaja tierras para otros y tiene máquinas para montar una feria agrícola), que le había echado un rapapolvo al chaval nuevo por que le había dado demasiada caña a un serie 7 que se acababa de comprar y se lo había cantado la app.
El software de crakeo es lituano y ha llevado a John Deere a demandar a algún agricultor en USA sobre la base de que el software que hace funcionar sus productos es propiedad suya y solo le pueden meter mano a las máquinas los técnicos certificados por ellos, es decir sus servicios oficiales. El derecho a poder reparar algo que has comprado es una de las grandes polémicas en USA hoy en día, entre los que defienden que si lo has pagado es tuyo y te lo follas como quieres y los fabricantes que dicen que no, que el software es suyo en exclusiva y que vayas al servicio oficial.
Hay un video que puse por aquí en otro hilo de un tipo que como Tesla no le vendía las piezas que necesitaba para echar andar un coche de subasta que se había inundado hasta el techo le metió un V8 y se lo llevó al SEMA por tocar los cojones ya que Musk había dicho por ahí que jamás vería uno de sus productos con un motor de combustión. Otro caso sería el de las máquinas de los helados de Mc Donalds y hay mas historietas, pero nos salimos del tema de la ofensiva en Ucrania.
Perdón por el off topìc.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (28 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desde ayer, el ejército ucraniano comenzó a utilizar el sistema de misiles M 270 MLRS de EE. UU. en el campo cerca de Donetsk. El campo de juego se está nivelando.




Los cohetes guiados que dispara ese cacharro tienen 300 km de alcance. El puentecito de Ketch puede tener las horas contadas. Podrían volarlo disparando desde Zaporiya. El primero de mayo quizá venga este año con unos fuegos artificiales gigantes.
Ojalá, sería un golpe de efecto devastador. 

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. Después de haber sido invadida, saqueada y empobrecida por los ruskis durante 40 años, ahora Hungría debe colaborar con el mismo tipo de tiranía que ellos padecieron apoyando a un sátrapa nacionalista totalmente delirante.
> 
> El imperio Turkmongol está perdido. Se han creído propias fantasías propagandísticas y no son conscientes de que nadie en su sano juicio los quiere ver delante.





Hungria acaba en estos dos meses de romper sus lazos connlosnunicos que los aguantaban


Visegrado

Sobre todo con Polonia


La hermandad que esta habiendo entre ucrania y Polonia es similar al asco que estan provocando a ambos los hungaros


Cobardes
Traidores



Hungria solo tenia a Polonia en la UE como aliado


----------



## ghawar (28 Abr 2022)

Arriba!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)

Está claro que la horda está apretando en el Oeste; avanza pírricamente. Esto tiene que cambiar con el 155 y si no cambia con el 155, pues entonces con las aguilas.


----------



## yomismoquizás (28 Abr 2022)

¿Será verdad?
Capturan al soldado ruso al que su esposa dio permiso para violar a mujeres ucranianas
Pobre ojete...los garbanzos cosidos a partir de ahora.


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Abr 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> ¿Será verdad?
> Capturan al soldado ruso al que su esposa dio permiso para violar a mujeres ucranianas
> Pobre ojete...los garbanzos cosidos a partir de ahora.



Ella contenta, el Ruso muerto en combate se paga a 125eur y unas botas tope apañadas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Está claro que la horda está apretando en el Oeste; avanza pírricamente. Esto tiene que cambiar con el 155 y si no cambia con el 155, pues entonces con las aguilas.



Si. Con cañones de 155 mm vas a frenar el colapso del ejercito ucraniano... Vamos a ver que son cañones no unicornios artillados con balas de polvo de hadas.

La propaganda otanica os ha jodido tanto el cerebro que no podéis dar lectura a la realidad y de paso estáis exponiendo al pueblo ucraniano a una presión y un sufrimiento que no merece. Y en definitiva para qué? Para joder Europa por defender intereses USA y de paso empobrecer al viejo continente?

Todo iba bien hasta que EEUU comenzó a tocar los cojones en Ucrania. Europa debiera haber alcanzado un pacto de estabilidad energética con Rusia e incrementar el comercio con China mediante la implementación de la Ruta de la Seda 2.0, pero ha elegido asumir la injerencia USAna y ahora debera asumir las consecuencias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Todavía hay gente en este foro que ve los Stugna-P/Skif con letras árabes en la pantalla y dicen que es un vídeo fake... 


2 drones rusos al suelo:


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Otro incendio, otro sabotaje?

El techo de un centro comercial en Ishim de Tyumen, que ocupa el edificio de una antigua fábrica de calzado, está en llamas por todas partes.












РИА Новости


Крыша торгового центра в тюменском Ишиме, занимающего здание бывшей обувной фабрики, горит по всему периметру




zen.yandex.ru





Los comentarios de la noticia en RIA:

¿Por qué a menudo lo quemamos todo? Eso es incendio provocado. Sabotaje.
¿Dónde está el FSB?

¿Por qué todo se quema y explota?

¡Y están protegiendo a Solovyov, es más importante que las personas quemadas!

Todos los días algo está en llamas. Ya el segundo techo por hoy. ¿Los saboteadores de drones prendieron fuego a algo?

Demasiado comenzó a arder, explotar y colapsar. Pide una conclusión. 

¡Quema bastante bien! 

se incendió, como dicen, desde el techo. Presuntamente se escuchó una explosión antes del incendio. Pero esto es cierto, boca a boca, rumores locales no confirmados. La ciudad está en estado de shock, por supuesto.
todo es extraño


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos andan mirando en los museos para ver qué equipamiento enviar a Ucrania:



En su momento los analistas occidentales (con poco más que imágenes tomadas por satélite) acojonados pensaron que la pacopía del F-111 iba a tener un radio de acción que llegaría hasta Lisboa o casi ¿a qué me suena? desde territorio del Pato del Varsovia porque suponían que estaría dotado de motores turbofán. Finalmente resultó que tenía motores turborreactores puros y mucho más tragones de sopa.


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Luhansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) con el eje de Izyum)*
> Las fuerzas rusas en Izyum continuaron los ataques en tres líneas de avance: sureste hacia Slovyansk, suroeste hacia Barvinkove y directamente al oeste lejos de Donetsk Oblast, el 27 de abril. [12] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos cerca de Nova Dmytrivka, hacia Barvinkove, y repelió ataques no especificados hacia Slovyansk. [13] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que elementos del 1.er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia, el 20.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas (CAA), el 35.º CAA y el 68.º Cuerpo de Ejército de Rusia están activos en el frente de Barvinkove. [14] Dos Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (BTG) de la 76.a División Aerotransportada, que sufrió graves daños en los combates al noroeste de Kiev, se desplegaron desde Belgorod, Rusia, hasta el frente de Izyum el 27 de abril.[15] El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania también informó que dos baterías de misiles balísticos Iskander-M, probablemente en parte de la 448.a Brigada de Misiles de la 20.ª CAA, se desplegaron en el óblast de Belgorod desde un lugar no especificado el 27 de abril. [16]
> Las fuerzas rusas realizaron avances territoriales directamente al oeste de Izyum, capturando la ciudad de Zavody y las afueras de Velyka Komyshuvakha, a 20 km al oeste de Izyum. [17] Lo más probable es que las fuerzas rusas al oeste de Izyum tuvieran la intención de girar hacia el sur y avanzar sobre Barvinvoke después de completar la captura de Velyka Komyshuvakha, buscando eludir las defensas ucranianas a lo largo de la carretera T2122. Estas fuerzas podrían alternativamente intentar un cerco profundo de las fuerzas ucranianas que es poco probable que tenga éxito, ya que las fuerzas rusas que avanzan al oeste de Izyum se están alejando de las líneas de avance rusas que de otro modo se apoyarían mutuamente y que convergen aproximadamente al oeste de Severodonetsk.
> Las fuerzas rusas continuaron rodeando parcialmente Kharkiv y bombardeando la infraestructura civil en todo el oblast el 27 de abril. [18]
> ...










En ocasiones veo nudos de comunicaciones (Kupiansk)...


----------



## Chaini (28 Abr 2022)

Video del bombardeo del edificio MGB en Tiraspol (capital de Moldavia) el 25 de abril

▫personas desconocidas llegaron desde la dirección de Grigoriopol, cruzaron ilegalmente la frontera de Ucrania y Transnistria;

▫ El auto es un SsangYong gris. Matrícula EL 387 RJ;

▫Hay tres personas en la cabina. Todos de negro, con máscaras;

Hubo tres disparos. Desde lanzagranadas disparados al segundo piso. El tercer disparo fue el más poderoso. La hora de los disparos es a las 17:44.

Tomó menos de 20 segundos para el bombardeo del MGB por personas desconocidas.




P.D: disparan y tiran las armas


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

6x aviones de carga llenos de material para Ucrania


----------



## Trovador (28 Abr 2022)

Cementerio de la Armada Rusa, Sebastopol:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Video del bombardeo del edificio MGB en Tiraspol (capital de Moldavia) el 25 de abril
> 
> ▫personas desconocidas llegaron desde la dirección de Grigoriopol, cruzaron ilegalmente la frontera de Ucrania y Transnistria;
> 
> ...



00:12-00:16, menuda coordinación que gastan esos 2, eso es como cuando vas por la calle y te vas a chocar con alguien, que los dos os apartáis para el mismo lado y luego al mismo tiempo para el otro y no se esquiva el problema hasta que uno se queda quieto


----------



## Chaini (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 00:12-00:16, menuda coordinación que gastan esos 2, eso es como cuando vas por la calle y te vas a chocar con alguien, que los dos os apartáis para el mismo lado y luego al mismo tiempo para el otro y no se esquiva el problema hasta que uno se queda quieto



Huele que han pillado algún forero mariscal de sofá, que no ha visto una escopeta en su vida para un auto-atentado


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Negociación para traer mas Wagners de Siria?


Aviones del Grupo Wagner y del FSB llegaron a Bielorrusia. Hoy a las 12:10, An-148-100E del FSB (Servicio Federal de Seguridad Ruso) con reg. número RA-61727 aterrizó en el aeropuerto de Uskhodni en Vitebsk.
El avión estuvo en Vitebsk solo durante 45 minutos y luego voló de regreso a Moscú. Esto puede indicar que el avión ha traído o llevado a alguien. Como ya dijimos, aún se desconoce el propósito de la visita de estos aviones en Bielorrusia.




Rusia despliega mercenarios de Wagner con base en Libia en Ucrania
Tras una serie de reveses en Ucrania, Moscú ha redesplegado a mercenarios sirios y rusos vinculados al grupo Wagner de Libia.
Cientos de mercenarios rusos desplegados por Moscú en Libia han sido retirados del país del norte de África, y algunos fueron enviados a Ucrania, informaron medios británicos. 









Russia deploys Libya-based Wagner mercenaries to Ukraine


Following a series of setbacks in Ukraine, Moscow has redeployed Syrian and Russian mercenaries linked to the notorious Wagner group from Libya.




english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 00:12-00:16, menuda coordinación que gastan esos 2, eso es como cuando vas por la calle y te vas a chocar con alguien, que los dos os apartáis para el mismo lado y luego al mismo tiempo para el otro y no se esquiva el problema hasta que uno se queda quieto



Y lo de abandonar los tubos de los lanzagranadas para que se pueda rastrear su origen... 

Si se quisiera, claro.


----------



## Chaini (28 Abr 2022)

Video subido por el ejercito ruso. Ataque a un tanque ucraniano. Lo interesante es la respuesta del twitero mas abajo


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Cementerio de la Armada Rusa, Sebastopol:



No son pocos ....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Negociación para traer mas Wagners de Siria?



Estos días de atrás mientras actualizaba el hilo de Siria vi que estaban reforzando puestos en el desierto sirio, por lo que creo que no tienen como prioridad sacar sus combatientes de allí y mandarlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Abr 2022)

La jefa de RT, Margarita Simonyan, dice que Rusia tiene 2 opciones: derrota en Ucrania o comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial

Simonyan predice que Putin seguirá el camino de la Tercera Guerra Mundial y usará armas nucleares

La propaganda rusa admite su derrota en Ucrania.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Video del bombardeo del edificio MGB en Tiraspol (capital de Moldavia) el 25 de abril
> 
> ▫personas desconocidas llegaron desde la dirección de Grigoriopol, cruzaron ilegalmente la frontera de Ucrania y Transnistria;
> 
> ...





los dos primeros fallan, pero el tercero hace un destrozo cojonudo

rompe ventanas y la puerta (que me da que ni es acorazada ni nada)
los cristales de la primera planta parece que tenían algún tipo de protección (igual eran mosquiteras, quien sabe)

pero lo curioso es que la explosión revienta los cristales hacia afuera!!


eso es la protección esa (no era mosquitera después de todo), un cristal laminado (como el que había en los bancos, de seguridad, o sea, "blindado")

la cosa es que el pepino se metió dentro (blindaje insuficiente o que el pepino era así de tocho) hasta la "cocina", detona dentro y revienta por sobrepresión todo (como si fuera una explosión de gas), alcanzando por el hueco de la escalera a la entrada y los pisos superiores


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Minsk


----------



## lowfour (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Minsk



A ver, que incendios hay todos los días en todos los lados. Hombre, en las fábricas de misiles y los depósitos de combustible de un. país en guerra obviamente no. Pero ayer se quemó un edificio en obras... que es lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## Chaini (28 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040587
> 
> los dos primeros fallan, pero el tercero hace un destrozo cojonudo
> 
> ...



Asi funcionan los ruskis y así empezaron en el Dombas. ¿Para que cambiar una formula que funciona?


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Abr 2022)

Rusia avanza muy lento en Donbass. Es una repetición de la ofensiva rusa en kiev. En 1 semana perderán impulso debido a las bajas y emboscadas ucranianas. Y en 2 o 3 semanas empezarán a colapsar y perder terreno con la nueva artillería y drones de la nato. Dudo mucho que rusia pueda mantener Donbass y jerson. Esta guerra me recuerda a la de Yemen


----------



## Ricardiano (28 Abr 2022)

33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES

Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...

Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Primer soldado ruso muerto en territorio ruso confirmado, durante la guerra de Ucrania. En Belgorod.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (28 Abr 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. Después de haber sido invadida, saqueada y empobrecida por los ruskis durante 40 años, ahora Hungría debe colaborar con el mismo tipo de tiranía que ellos padecieron apoyando a un sátrapa nacionalista totalmente delirante.
> 
> El imperio Turkmongol está perdido. Se han creído propias fantasías propagandísticas y no son conscientes de que nadie en su sano juicio los quiere ver delante.



Cuando estas cosas pasan, entenderlo habitualmente pasa por seguir el rastro de a que empresas y personas ha y está beneficiando económicamente el mantenimiento de las relaciones económicas con Rusia. Siempre se terminan entendiendo muy bien este tipo de cosas si se mira a fondo el rastro del dinero.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)

Les esta costando un huevo avanzar a los ruskis


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Abr 2022)

Secretario de la OTAN, preparándonos para lo peor: la guerra podría durar años (con la financiación de Alemania y otros colaboracionistas, añado). Si es así deberían estar entrenando tripulaciones ucranianas en carros Leopard 2 / M1 Abrams, y pilotos en F16 o lo que sea que vuele y mate orcos.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Abr 2022)

@POTUS solicita otros $ 33 mil millones para #Ucrania

"La asistencia de seguridad adicional pondrá el equipo que se necesita con urgencia en manos del ejército y la policía de Ucrania... municiones, vehículos blindados, armas pequeñas,
asistencia para el desminado y sistemas de aeronaves no tripuladas" según Biden

Anuncio muy importante de Biden. Eeuu suministrara 33000 millones en armamento militar a Ucrania.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Fuertes rumores en el lado ruso de que Rumania prepara la invasion de Transnistria.


----------



## Ungaunga (28 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> 33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES
> 
> Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...
> 
> Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.



Eso es la mitad del presupuesto ruso.  Ucrania entra en la OTAN en cuanto acabe la guerra tras enviar al ejército de tierra ruso a la edad media.


----------



## Alcazar (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> En España vamos a morir por miles en cada ola de frío?
> Y en Europa también?
> 
> De verdad te crees lo que dices?



En España el tema del frio a lo mejor se puede solventar con mantas, en los países de centro europa no, porque una ola de frio sin gas puede significar temperaturas bajo 0 dentro de las casas durante semanas (no te digo nada al aire libre).


----------



## volador (28 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desde ayer, el ejército ucraniano comenzó a utilizar el sistema de misiles M 270 MLRS de EE. UU. en el campo cerca de Donetsk. El campo de juego se está nivelando.



M270????  eso son palabras mayores, estamos hablando una bestia que lanza munición inteligente a más de 60 kilómetros.

No se Rick......


----------



## Ungaunga (28 Abr 2022)

volador dijo:


> M270????  eso son palabras mayores, estamos hablando una bestia que lanza munición inteligente a más de 60 kilómetros.
> 
> No se Rick......



Y es capaz de lanzar misiles balísticos hipersónicos de verdad.









MGM-140 ATACMS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Si lo han publicado es que podrían llevar varios días funcionando. Podría ser verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> 33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES
> 
> Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...
> 
> Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.



Mejor dejarse violar por los turcochinos eh?


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> 33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES
> 
> Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...
> 
> Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.



pero que lo que quieren es explotar el gas ucro, macho, que no te enteras

aquí no tenemos ese colmillo tan afilao, porque ya fuimos imperios coloniales y dejamos todo patas arriba, especialmente en africa, como para seguir con esas "ayudas"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Y es capaz de lanzar misiles balísticos hipersónicos de verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto ya no son chuches. Esto es algo mucho más serio.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La mitad son mongoles y todos ellos mongolos.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Fuertes rumores en el lado ruso de que Rumania prepara la invasion de Transnistria.



No me lo creo.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

volador dijo:


> M270????  eso son palabras mayores, estamos hablando una bestia que lanza munición inteligente a más de 60 kilómetros.
> 
> No se Rick......



Es lo que iba a decir. De nivelando nada. Esos cacharros no disparan al tun tun, sino guiados desde una consola.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Pinchad en el twitt para entenderlo.


----------



## lowfour (28 Abr 2022)

Los Ukros meten caña con los antiaéreos.


----------



## Gnidlog (28 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @POTUS solicita otros $ 33 mil millones para #Ucrania
> 
> "La asistencia de seguridad adicional pondrá el equipo que se necesita con urgencia en manos del ejército y la policía de Ucrania... municiones, vehículos blindados, armas pequeñas,
> asistencia para el desminado y sistemas de aeronaves no tripuladas" según Biden
> ...



Se esta tensando demasiado la cuerda, se puede derrotar a Rusia en Ucraina pero no se debe dañar a Rusia para evitar una cadena que no se pueda controlar.

Si visto lo visto, es posible que el ejercito ruso no se aguante por ningún lado pero es como un animal herido


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Abr 2022)

A estas cosas me refiero cuando decís "El Mundo Libre" y yo me descojono









La ley de igualdad de trato tipificará como delito el antigitanismo


El Congreso aprueba una enmienda a la ley para la igualdad de trato y no discriminación que incluye el antigitanismo como un motivo específico para imputar un delito de odio




www.eldiario.es





No seais retrasados contándome que Rusia es peor o que tal y cual, símplemente dejad de decir _El Mundo LIbre_, porque es una subnormalidad del calibre de _Rusia Tercera Roma_

Y aquí no sois retrasados ninguno, así que no caigáis en mongoladas

Se está a favor de Ucrania, del pueblo ucraniano, porque están defendiendo sus casas y sus familias, y no hace falta nada más

Y ahorita, voy a ponerme al día con el hilo


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

*Armas, 30 camiones y 10 todoterrenos: un barco español con 200 toneladas de ayuda militar a Ucrania entró en Polonia*

El carguero Ysabel de la Armada Española, que transportaba 200 toneladas de ayuda militar para Ucrania, llegó este jueves al puerto militar polaco de Gdynia (costa del mar Báltico).
Así lo informó el periódico polaco Dziennik.pl , informa Censor.NET con referencia a Ukrinform .
Cabe señalar que la información sobre la llegada del buque de guerra español al puerto marítimo de Gdynia alrededor de las 9 am (hora de Kiev) fue confirmada por la portavoz de la 3.ª flotilla de la Armada polaca, Anna Sech.
El carguero Ysabel de la Armada Española partió el pasado 22 de abril de la Base Naval de Rota rumbo a Ucrania. Se trata del mayor cargamento militar que Madrid ha proporcionado a Kiev hasta la fecha. Además de armamento, este envío de ayuda militar incluye 30 camiones y 10 camionetas livianas.










Weapons, 30 trucks and 10 SUVs: a Spanish ship with 200 tons of military aid to Ukraine entered Poland


28.04.22 13:26 - a Spanish ship with 200 tons of military aid to Ukraine entered Poland. The Ysabel cargo ship of the Spanish Navy, carrying 200 tons of military aid for Ukraine, arrived at the Polish military port in Gdynia (Baltic Sea coast) on Thursday.




amp.censor.net


----------



## Casino (28 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se esta tensando demasiado la cuerda, se puede derrotar a Rusia en Ucraina pero no se debe dañar a Rusia para evitar una cadena que no se pueda controlar.
> 
> Si visto lo visto, es posible que el ejercito ruso no se aguante por ningún lado pero es como un animal herido





La virgen de Fátima ya lo avisó. Y no se le hizo caso.

Lo que toca es lo que toca. Estad preparados para el juicio último.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Los usanos dan armas, pero luego reciben los datos de cómo se comportan esas armas con los rusos:


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Igual que el motocarro Musstang alias tuk-tuk táctico TTT-01 








buggies del ejército con Stugna-P ATGM montado


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> El derecho a poder reparar algo que has comprado es una de las grandes polémicas en USA hoy en día, entre los que defienden que si lo has pagado es tuyo y te lo follas como quieres y los fabricantes que dicen que no, que el software es suyo en exclusiva y que vayas al servicio oficial.



El asunto de los abusos de las patentes viene de lejos, y uno de los principales instigadores en sublevarse contra ello fue sido el frikazo de Richard Stallman... El tema es que tiene razón.




Feriri88 dijo:


> Hungria acaba en estos dos meses de romper sus lazos connlosnunicos que los aguantaban
> 
> 
> Visegrado
> ...



Es normal que Hungría no quiera ayudar a Ucrania, cuando Ucrania ha tratado muy mal a la población húngara que ha heredado de las depredaciones rusas



Patatas bravas dijo:


> La jefa de RT, Margarita Simonyan, dice que Rusia tiene 2 opciones: derrota en Ucrania o comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial
> 
> Simonyan predice que Putin seguirá el camino de la Tercera Guerra Mundial y usará armas nucleares
> 
> La propaganda rusa admite su derrota en Ucrania.



Está amenazando la churka de mierda esa




Ricardiano dijo:


> 33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES
> 
> Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...
> 
> Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.



Hombre, es que para eso el hijito del presi tenía sus buenos negocios en Ucrania. Ninguna vergüenza en no gastarnos el dinero que no tenemos en Ucrania, cuando las fronteras que tiene que defender EEUU son las de sus aeropuertos y la de México, igual que nosotros tenemos que defender las de Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias, Lampedusa o Tracia Oriental... Sin embargo nos dicen que Marruecos y Turquía son amigos. Eso sí da vergüenza.




Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Secretario de la OTAN, preparándonos para lo peor: la guerra podría durar años (con la financiación de Alemania y otros colaboracionistas, añado). Si es así deberían estar entrenando tripulaciones ucranianas en carros Leopard 2 / M1 Abrams, y pilotos en F16 o lo que sea que vuele y mate orcos.



Es obvia la intención, pero veo muy muy complicado mantener el nivel sub-nuke de todo esto. A Rusia se le pueden abrir más frentes en Siria, Georgia, etc... ¿Pero cómo va a responder Baldomero el Turkotxino?


----------



## paconan (28 Abr 2022)

Las plantas de BMW, Hyundai y Kia se han detenido en Rusia La planta Avtotor Kaliningrad, donde se ensamblaron los automóviles BMW hasta marzo, y ahora los automóviles Hyundai y Kia, enviará a los empleados a unas vacaciones corporativas del 1 al 22 de mayo.



Falta de suministro de piezas y repuestos

*La planta de Kaliningrado que ensamblaba BMW, Kia y Hyundai suspende labores*

La planta de Kaliningrado Avtotor anunció que se iba de vacaciones corporativas del 1 al 22 de mayo. Según Kommersant, el motivo fueron problemas con el suministro de repuestos.
A principios de marzo, se conoció sobre los planes de BMW de dejar de producir sus autos en esta planta, pero la compañía continuó ensamblando los coreanos Kia y Hyundai.
Representantes de la planta dijeron que los empleados de aquellos departamentos que apoyan el soporte vital de la infraestructura de producción continuarán trabajando en mayo. También se espera que los empleados del centro de diseño y desarrollo continúen trabajando.
https://t.me/mk_ru








Собиравший BMW, Kia и Hyundai калининградский завод приостанавливает работу


Калининградский завод "Автотор" сообщил, что уходит в корпоративный отпуск с 1 по 22 мая




www.mk.ru


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

El 85% del parlamento alemán vota a favor de enviar municion pesada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Abr 2022)

*Von der Leyen avisa a las empresas de que si pagan en rublos el gas ruso violarán las sanciones de la UE*​
27/04/2022​
Redacción​

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen. FOTO: Xavier Lejeune/European Commissi / DPA
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula Von der Leyen, ha avisado a las empresas que compran gas a Rusia que si ceden al “chantaje” del Kremlin de pagar en rublos el suministro cuando no está previsto en sus contratos de compra supondrá una violación de las sanciones que la Unión Europea impone al régimen de Vladimir Putin que podría tener consecuencias legales para estas compañías.



En una declaración a la prensa tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el suministro energético a Polonia y Bulgaria por negarse a pagar en rublos, la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario ha asegurado que este desafío tendrá una respuesta “inmediata, unida y coordinada” por parte de la UE, al tiempo que ha apuntado que el bloque trabaja “intensamente” en el próximo paquete de medida coercitivas, sin aclarar calendario ni contenido.



> Von der Leyen denuncia el “chantaje inaceptable” de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia y Bulgaria



“La petición por parte de Rusia de pagar en rublos es una decisión unilateral y no responde a los contratos”, ha incidido Von der Leyen, quien ha indicado que un 97% de los contratos de suministros de gas de las empresas estipulan “explícitamente” el pago de gas en euros o dólares y ha avisado de que aceptar el pago en la moneda rusa tendrá “un alto riesgo para las compañías”.
También ha adelantado que los ministros de Energía de la* UE* se reunirán de manera extraordinaria “tan pronto como sea posible” para abordar la situación.


> Rusia afirma que el gas será cortado a más países si no pagan en rublos



En opinión de la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario, la decisión de Moscú de cortar el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria supone una “provocación” pero ha dejado claro que “no sorprende” al bloque que el Kremlin quiera utilizar los combustibles fósiles para chantajear a la UE.
En este sentido, Von der Leyen ha asegurado que, actualmente, Polonia y Bulgaria están recibiendo gas de “sus vecinos europeos”, algo que demuestra la “solidaridad” ante posibles disrupciones del suministro de gas. Este mismo miércoles, de hecho, se ha reunido con carácter de urgencia el Grupo de Coordinación del Gas, del que forman parte expertos, autoridades e industria para asesorar al Ejecutivo comunitario en materia de suministro y seguridad.
En todo caso, la política alemana ha recordado que la UE trabaja para diversificar el suministro de gas a “medio plazo” estrechando su relación con otros proveedores y ha añadido que el sexto paquete de sanciones “llegará a su debido tiempo”, pero que el bloque trabaja “intensamente” para que pueda adoptarse cuanto antes.
“Estamos trabajando duro para eliminar nuestra dependencia de carbón, como ya hemos hecho, pero también estamos trabajando en el tema del petróleo”, ha señalado la presidenta del Ejecutivo comunitario que ha subrayado que se ha reducido la dependencia de gas de Rusia.





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Vuelven las casualidades:


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

El capo ha tenido que ir en persona. Supongo que será porque la carne de cañón no intenta avanzar frente a la tecnología otánica para que les maten como a conejos:


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

A loro con el blindado ruso en la parte inferior central de la imagen ¡¡¡está doblado por el efecto del óxido!!!!


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Abr 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta que los anglos, sobre todo los usanos no se conforman con menos de derrotar completamente a los Dimitri, la cosa se pone interesante... Yo apuesto porque las cloacas ruskis se cepillan a Putin en menos de un mes... Vamos a vivir _tiempos interesantes_, suerte a todos...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha perdido 3 Bayraktar TB2 en cosa de 24h  Puede que estén arriesgando más en las operaciones, o bien que los rusos se han puesto las pilas con los antiaéreos.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tales. (28 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente soy el primero que quiere ver a el khanato en el barro, pero espero que Occidente no se pase de frenada ni los ucros de ambiciosos, el objetivo debe de ser repeler la invasión y volver a un statu quo ante bellum, si nos metemos en guerras proxys para recuperar todo el Donbass o Crimea veo que esto acaba en pepino y nadie quiere eso, espero que en el Pentágono sepan lo que hacen porque esto ya no son juguetes, son cosas muy serias y 33.000 millardos es mucha potencia militar para ucrania.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En España el tema del frio a lo mejor se puede solventar con mantas, en los países de centro europa no, porque una ola de frio sin gas puede significar temperaturas bajo 0 dentro de las casas durante semanas (no te digo nada al aire libre).



Calamocha, Teruel, Soria,...


Ricardiano dijo:


> 33.000 millones....33.000 MILLONES
> 
> Que vergüenza de Europa. Luego que si ej ke somos una colonia yanki, que ej que tenemos que ser independientes de los intereses yankis...
> 
> Espero que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a los dirigentes europeos empezando por la "locomotora". Pobre Ucrania, y resto de países de europa del este que hubiesen ido detrás más pronto que tarde, si no fuese por los yankis.



El jodido pedo va a hundir a Rusia y a Alemania de una tacada.
Menudo crack.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Poncio (28 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que anden con ojo que los chipriotas tiene malas pulgas. 









Suspendida la Liga Chipriota... ¡por una bomba en el coche de un árbitro!


La Liga Chpriota ha quedado suspendida por un suceso del que los medios no han tardado en hacerse eco. La reacción de la Federación ha sido instantánea, tras conocer que se produjo una explosión en el coche de un árbitro.




es.besoccer.com





Aunque tufa bastante a mafia de apuestas, igual es cosa de rusos. Chi lo sa.


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Sinceramente soy el primero que quiere ver a el khanato en el barro, pero espero que Occidente no se pase de frenada ni los ucros de ambiciosos, el objetivo debe de ser repeler la invasión y volver a un statu quo ante bellum, si nos metemos en guerras proxys para recuperar todo el Donbass o Crimea veo que esto acaba en pepino y nadie quiere eso, espero que en el Pentágono sepan lo que hacen porque esto ya no son juguetes, son cosas muy serias y 33.000 millardos es mucha potencia militar para ucrania.



Yo voto por enviar a Rusia a la edad media y que sea desmembrada por tensiones internas. Luego intentamos civilizarlos por zonas.


----------



## At4008 (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Fuertes rumores en el lado ruso de que Rumania prepara la invasion de Transnistria.



Conociendo un poco a los rusos, diría que quieren atacar Ucrania también desde Transnistria y están buscando la excusa para empezar a meter tropas por ese lado.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La jefa de RT, Margarita Simonyan, dice que Rusia tiene 2 opciones: derrota en Ucrania o comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial
> 
> Simonyan predice que Putin seguirá el camino de la Tercera Guerra Mundial y usará armas nucleares
> 
> La propaganda rusa admite su derrota en Ucrania.





Esta es ZORRA que dirigia RT cuando acusaban a España de totalitarismo por lesionar 4 viejas el 1-O


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yo voto por enviar a Rusia a la edad media y que sea desmembrada por tensiones internas. Luego intentamos civilizarlos por zonas.





Muy fácil eso


Con dejar quenla colonicen ls alemanes sobra


En 15 años esta funcionando nivel España y de ahi para arriba


----------



## duncan (28 Abr 2022)

Interesante análisis sobre las consecuencias de la "brillante ""finta" de Kiev:









¿Cuál es la incidencia de las pérdidas rusas en Ucrania y qué significa para su ofensiva? – Galaxia Militar


Dos meses después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el conflicto ha entrado en una nueva fase. La estrategia inicial, en un intento de tomar Kiev y zonas del norte con un asalto relámpago por las principales carreteras, ha fracasado.




galaxiamilitar.es





En resumen las unidades que se necesitan ahora para la ofensiva en el este están desfondadas y tardarán en volver a estar operativas


----------



## Apretrujillos (28 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Hay que correrlos a hostias a estos turcochinos de La Horda


----------



## Akira. (28 Abr 2022)

*EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía *

El presidente Joe Biden dijo el jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.

"No permitiremos que Rusia intimide o chantajee para eludir estas sanciones. No permitiremos que use su petróleo y gas para evitar las consecuencias de su agresión", afirmó Biden.









EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía (Biden)


El presidente Joe Biden dijo el jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.




www.elfinancierocr.com


----------



## SPQR (28 Abr 2022)

Ya os podeis olvidar de los 10.000 paracas rvsos para asegurar la andapandansia de la repvbliketa.

Mejor id preguntando en Pekin.



APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> polonia ya lo tiene solucionado, bulgaria costara mas. Pero rusia cada vez se esta cavando mas profunda su tumba.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Siblas minorias rusas en las republicas balticas ya eran vistas como quintacolumnistas no me quiero imaginar ahora


Los que sean listos dejaran de hablar ruso

Nosotros letones de siempre


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía *
> 
> El presidente Joe Biden dijo el jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.
> 
> ...





Podrian eamenazar a los hijos de outa de los noruegos que se estan forrando siendo el pais mas rico de la tierra


Y no bajan el precio los putos autistas


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Es que la ultima vez que se metieron en una guerra seria contra los "nazis", la logística, la munición, la gasolina, los camiones, los aviones y hasta la comida se la proporciono el interesado tío Sam. Creo que aun esta flipando que esta vez no haya pasado lo mismo... Seguro que daban por descontado que los Yankees volverian en su rescate.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En España el tema del frio a lo mejor se puede solventar con mantas, en los países de centro europa no, porque una ola de frio sin gas puede significar temperaturas bajo 0 dentro de las casas durante semanas (no te digo nada al aire libre).




En mi casa del pueblo en León cuando vamos a ver la casa en pleno invierno si esta todo bien muchas veces esta a 4 o 5 grados
A veces esta mas caliente fuera que dentro


----------



## lowfour (28 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Podrian eamenazar a los hijos de outa de los noruegos que se estan forrando siendo el pais mas rico de la tierra
> 
> 
> Y no bajan el precio los putos autistas



Jajaja, vas de culo si esperas que un nórdico protestante baje sus precios. Son una especie de combo entre el Tio Gilito y Ned Flanders.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Conociendo un poco a los rusos, diría que quieren atacar Ucrania también desde Transnistria y están buscando la excusa para empezar a meter tropas por ese lado.



La jugada de los rusos sería clara, desembarco al oeste del Niester, donde han tumbado el puente, y unir con Transnistria


----------



## favelados (28 Abr 2022)

No era pantanosa esa zona? Se quieren meter otra vez en un barrizal?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> La jugada de los rusos sería clara, desembarco al oeste del Niester, donde han tumbado el puente, y unir con Transnistria



Muy arriesgado me parece. Si al principio de la guerra ya era jugársela demasiado porque su fuerza de desembarco es raquítica, ahora que los ucranianos han sacado a pasear los Neptune y uno de sus escasos buques de desembarco esta inundado apagando un incendio y otro bastante tocado lo veo ir demasiado contra las apuestas. Aunque Boba es un ludópata perdido.


----------



## At4008 (28 Abr 2022)

Los rusos han pillado a todos los tíos de Donetsk y los han mandado al frente por la cara.
Carne de cañon que en realidad no querían luchar.


Orcs, or rather Donetsk "Buryats", when they see fighters 72 OMBr them. Black Cossacks surrender. They say that they did not want to fight at all… They were "called up", or rather caught and forced to take passports: races, deneries, dressed in some incomprehensible form,


----------



## Casino (28 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Sinceramente soy el primero que quiere ver a el khanato en el barro, pero espero que Occidente no se pase de frenada ni los ucros de ambiciosos, el objetivo debe de ser repeler la invasión y volver a un statu quo ante bellum, si nos metemos en guerras proxys para recuperar todo el Donbass o Crimea veo que esto acaba en pepino y nadie quiere eso, espero que en el Pentágono sepan lo que hacen porque esto ya no son juguetes, son cosas muy serias y 33.000 millardos es mucha potencia militar para ucrania.




El status quo ante bellum incluye ambos territorios. Esto no empezó el pasado 24 de febrero. El que se ha pasado de frenada ha sido Putín. 
Ahora ya toca torear hasta el descabello.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Abr 2022)

RUSIA ATACA KIEV - DOS GRANDES EXPLOSIONES SACUDEN EL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD MIENTRAS EL SECRETARIO GENERAL DE LA ONU DA UNA RUEDA DE PRENSA


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Sigue calentándose la cosa en Transnistria (Moldavia), que prohiban salir a los hombres en edad de combatir suena preocupante y que oficiales rusos anden diciendo que Rumanía+Moldavia pretenden invadir Transnistria lo es aún más:


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Muy arriesgado me parece. Si al principio de la guerra ya era jugársela demasiado porque su fuerza de desembarco es raquítica, ahora que los ucranianos han sacado a pasear los Neptune y uno de sus escasos buques de desembarco esta inundado apagando un incendio y otro bastante tocado lo veo ir demasiado contra las apuestas. Aunque Boba es un ludópata perdido.



Pero es que además llegar a Transnistria por esa provincia suroeste ucraniana implica si o si invadir un pico de Moldavia. Intervendrían ahí los rumanos?

Tengo la sensación de que la respuesta a este tema la vamos a conocer pronto


----------



## At4008 (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Interesante animación de la invasion


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)

Kyiv está siendo atacada con misiles mientras el Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, está en la ciudad.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ucrania ha perdido 3 Bayraktar TB2 en cosa de 24h  Puede que estén arriesgando más en las operaciones, o bien que los rusos se han puesto las pilas con los antiaéreos.



EDICIÓN: 2, este de la foto es antiguo, lo han movido:


----------



## Ricardiano (28 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero que lo que quieren es explotar el gas ucro, macho, que no te enteras
> 
> aquí no tenemos ese colmillo tan afilao, porque ya fuimos imperios coloniales y dejamos todo patas arriba, especialmente en africa, como para seguir con esas "ayudas"



Ahh el famoso comodín de las materias primas. Entonces me estas diciendo que Europa, especialmente Alemania, que depende del gas ruso, tiene una fuente potencial de gas que le permitiría no depender de una potencia abiertamente hostil con Europa pero en lugar de invertir la pasta, incluso antes de iniciarse la invasión, decide que mejor seguir comprando al matón de turno. 

Y todo con el argumento del colonialismo. Si de verdad estamos en esas, poco nos pasa. 

Por cierto, la pasta que una vez acabada la guerra van a tener que meter los usanos, y Europa, en la reconstrucción necesitará decadas de gas gratis para compensarlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sigue calentándose la cosa en Transnistria (Moldavia), que prohiban salir a los hombres en edad de combatir suena preocupante y que oficiales rusos anden diciendo que Rumanía+Moldavia pretenden invadir Transnistria lo es aún más:



Más bien hilarante


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

Misiles golpeando Kyev durante la visita del número 1 de la ONU


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Kyiv está siendo atacada con misiles mientras el Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, está en la ciudad.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM confirmado: Rusia sacará lo weno en el desfile de la victoria






Rusia al fin va a sacar "lo weno"


Pero para el desfile del día 9 meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Armatas, Kurganets-25, Uran9... Todo lo que no se ve en los campos de batalla:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

ATENCIÓN PARECE GRAVE: REFINERÍA EN LLAMAS EN AZERBAIJAN


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

El bielorruso del bigote sigue vivo y con una pickup nueva. El arma que porta es una PKP Pecheneg, este combatiente ha ido variando su arma durante la guerra, los primeros días portaba una M240 con mira Dedal-NV, luego portaba una PKM y ahora la PKP.


----------



## Bercipotecado (28 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No son rumanos.
> Ahí hay varios stryker y el ejército rumano no tiene esos cacharros.
> 
> Stryker - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



No se si ya te han contestado, pero pueden ser rumanos.

El Stryker solo es un Piranha III Suizo, adaptado a los USA. A veces se confunde la gente porque como es un derivado del derivado. Es decir, el Stryker proviene del LAV III que a su vez proviene del Piranha. Rumania tiene Piranha III suizos y ademas alguno con torre de 105mm como los que salen en la imagen. 

No da para confirmar, pero si el video es en Rumania, es muy probable que sea del Ejercito de Tierra rumano y vayan hacia Moldavia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> No se si ya te han contestado, pero pueden ser rumanos.
> 
> El Stryker solo es un Piranha III Suizo, adaptado a los USA. A veces se confunde la gente porque como es un derivado del derivado. Es decir, el Stryker proviene del LAV III que a su vez proviene del Piranha. Rumania tiene Piranha III suizos y ademas alguno con torre de 105mm como los que salen en la imagen.
> 
> No da para confirmar, pero si el video es en Rumania, es muy probable que sea del Ejercito de Tierra rumano y vayan hacia Moldavia.



No, estos son cañones de 30mm, los empezó a equipar hace muy poco el ejército estadounidense en los Stryker, sería posterior a 2017. Y por la escotilla, claramente es un Stryker y no un Piranha III




Foto como referencia:


Spoiler


----------



## Casino (28 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> No se si ya te han contestado, pero pueden ser rumanos.
> 
> El Stryker solo es un Piranha III Suizo, adaptado a los USA. A veces se confunde la gente porque como es un derivado del derivado. Es decir, el Stryker proviene del LAV III que a su vez proviene del Piranha. Rumania tiene Piranha III suizos y ademas alguno con torre de 105mm como los que salen en la imagen.
> 
> No da para confirmar, pero si el video es en Rumania, es muy probable que sea del Ejercito de Tierra rumano y vayan hacia Moldavia.




Ni son rumanos, ni van a Jersón.
Es el 2º regimiento de caballería estadounidense que va a hacer maniobras con los rumanos.
Creo que en el vídeo salen 12 vehículos de distintas variantes, pero me parece que ninguno lleva cañones de 105mm, a pesar de que esa variante existe, me da la impresión, por la disposición de la torreta, de que son los que llevan cañones de tiro rápido de 30mm, si no recuerdo mal se pueden ver entre los segundos 30 y 35.







U.S. Army Deploys Stryker Unit to Romania Amid Russia-Ukraine Crisis

Una pena.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## moncton (28 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Podrian eamenazar a los hijos de outa de los noruegos que se estan forrando siendo el pais mas rico de la tierra
> 
> 
> Y no bajan el precio los putos autistas



Los noruegos a la chita callando son unos hijos de puta

Se salvan que son pocos y viven en el culo del mundo


----------



## Bercipotecado (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, estos son cañones de 30mm, los empezó a equipar hace muy poco el ejército estadounidense en los Stryker, sería posterior a 2017. Y por la escotilla, claramente es un Stryker y no un Piranha III
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040915



Pfff a mi me parecieron de 105mm, así con la imagen congelada si que parece un Stryker mas claramente. Me pareció que eran de 105mm y como los USA los habían retirado los pocos que tenían, porque no eran funcionales para el uso que querían darle de apoyo en entorno urbano, supuse que eran Rumanos, no tengo ni idea si los rumanos usan de 30mm, pero esta claro que la escotilla no es de un Piranha III normal. 

Es mas probable que sean americanos.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Ahh el famoso comodín de las materias primas. Entonces me estas diciendo que Europa, especialmente Alemania, que depende del gas ruso, tiene una fuente potencial de gas que le permitiría no depender de una potencia abiertamente hostil con Europa pero en lugar de invertir la pasta, incluso antes de iniciarse la invasión, decide que mejor seguir comprando al matón de turno.
> 
> Y todo con el argumento del colonialismo. Si de verdad estamos en esas, poco nos pasa.
> 
> Por cierto, la pasta que una vez acabada la guerra van a tener que meter los usanos, y Europa, en la reconstrucción necesitará decadas de gas gratis para compensarlo.



vamosaver, que eres un tipo inteligente y entiendes enseguida el problemo

rusia vende un cojonaco de gas a alemania, tanto que si corta el grifo alemania se va al medievo


60-80% y es peor en chequia y por ahí (ya lo ves)

no voy a entrar en los "negocios" de gazprom con algunos políticos alemanes y tal... 

la movida es que si ucrania tiene gas, es en competencia con rusia, y si alemania dice que quiere el gas ucro, adivina que hace rusia (y los políticos esos tan majetes alemanes)

alemania no es soberana en este sentido


cómo se va a desenchufar alemania (y el resto) del gas ruso?? no lo saben
o sí, pero no va a ser inmediato

y rusia lo sabe, y por eso les ha metido el nordstrm2, para tenerlos aun más dominados (como yonkis)

acaso no recuerdas que todo esto iba un poco de que el gaseoducto ese iba a permitir a rusia puentear a ucrania?? porque ahora el gas pasa por ucrania

y claro, ucrania sacaba tajada, tajada que le permitía explotar su gas
y entonces...


entonces viene todo eso del nacionalismo como anillo al dedo, agitar lo de los nazis y, en realidad, ser el típico saqueo detodalavida
o a ver si te crees que los yankis entraron en irak por sacar de ahí a sadam y tal


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

Ya lo comenté hace unos días, con el motor y los depósitos principales en medio del blindado, y los depósitos secundarios integrados en las puertas traseras... pues que es normal que prefieran estar fuera.

Aparte dentro es como una lata de sardinas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sigue calentándose la cosa en Transnistria (Moldavia), que prohiban salir a los hombres en edad de combatir suena preocupante y que oficiales rusos anden diciendo que Rumanía+Moldavia pretenden invadir Transnistria lo es aún más:



Moldavia apenas cuenta con ejército fuera de lo puramente testimonal. Como se desestabilice Transnistria eso va a ser un hervidero importante.

Además zona de mucha mafia y tal.


----------



## Bercipotecado (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, estos son cañones de 30mm, los empezó a equipar hace muy poco el ejército estadounidense en los Stryker, sería posterior a 2017. Y por la escotilla, claramente es un Stryker y no un Piranha III
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040915
> 
> ...



Como curiosidad, decir que el ejercito rumano usa el URO VAMTAC de UROVESA, las versiones ST3 y ST5, vehiculo estandarizado del ejercito español, fabricado y diseñado en Galicia.

Una curiosidad distendida del hilo.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

A este no parece que le hayan dado con un misil muy sofisticado, no?


----------



## Turbamulta (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A loro con el blindado ruso en la parte inferior central de la imagen ¡¡¡está doblado por el efecto del óxido!!!!



Eso es una plancha que se dobla hacia delante con unas bisagras cuando se prepara el vehículo que será un BMP-1 o 2 para vadear rios y evitar que el agua entre en el puesto de conducción, no es del casco del vehículo.

Lo que parece es que con el óxido se ha reventado la bisagra de la esquina y la pieza va suelta ahi, vete a saber la de años que llevaría en almacenamiento en algún descampado antes de que lo reactivaran. También se ve por el lateral los pernos para ponerle blindaje reactivo que seguramente le han quitado porque se caía a cachos y alguno se ha desprendido.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vamosaver, que eres un tipo inteligente y entiendes enseguida el problemo
> 
> rusia vende un cojonaco de gas a alemania, tanto que si corta el grifo alemania se va al medievo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040920
> ...



EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.

Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China, volatilizar Israel y a vivir de puta madre. Cabría valorar armar a México para que EEUU no de mucho la chapa en su caída.

Ruta de la seda 2.0 y recuperar la estabilidad energética que aporta Rusia cuando los yankis hijoslagranputa no vienen a tocar los cojones a Europa.

Ah!! Y los 18 ó 20 atentados en suelo norteamericano que les debemos por los Gladio.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (28 Abr 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Ahh el famoso comodín de las materias primas. Entonces me estas diciendo que Europa, especialmente Alemania, que depende del gas ruso, tiene una fuente potencial de gas que le permitiría no depender de una potencia abiertamente hostil con Europa pero en lugar de invertir la pasta, incluso antes de iniciarse la invasión, decide que mejor seguir comprando al matón de turno.
> 
> Y todo con el argumento del colonialismo. Si de verdad estamos en esas, poco nos pasa.
> 
> Por cierto, la pasta que una vez acabada la guerra van a tener que meter los usanos, y Europa, en la reconstrucción necesitará decadas de gas gratis para compensarlo.



España tiene gas en territorio propio para suplir nuestras necesidades. 

Pero no podemos extraerlo por que ciertos países financian a ecologistas y partidos que están en contra y trabajan activamente para evitarlo. 

No se trata sólo de dinero, se trata de que así nos tienen cogidos por los h...


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Eso es una plancha que se dobla hacia delante con unas bisagras cuando se prepara el vehículo que será un BMP-1 o 2 para vadear rios y evitar que el agua entre en el puesto de conducción, no es del casco del vehículo.
> 
> Lo que parece es que con el óxido se ha reventado la bisagra de la esquina y la pieza va suelta ahi, vete a saber la de años que llevaría en almacenamiento en algún descampado antes de que lo reactivaran. También se ve por el lateral los pernos para ponerle blindaje reactivo que seguramente le han quitado porque se caía a cachos y alguno se ha desprendido.



Efectivamente es una plancha que va a asar toda esa carne en cuanto caiga el Javelin.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (28 Abr 2022)

Guerra Ucrania-Rusia, última hora: Rusia ataca el centro de Kiev con dos misiles durante la visita de Antonio Guterres


El gasto militar mundial anual supera por primera vez los 2 billones de dólares. Rusia es el quinto país que más dinero invierte en defensa




www.larazon.es





Rusia lanza dos misiles a Kiev durante la visita de Guterres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Nah se arregla mandando más asaltos frontales


----------



## alas97 (28 Abr 2022)

Todo eso, son los prorusos del foro que desean que pase lo mismo aquí y en todo el mundo.



Nicors dijo:


> Esta gente y no solo la nomenclatura sino la mayoría de la población ya han demostrado a todo el mundo lo que se espera de ellos:
> Guerra de devastación
> Matanzas de civiles
> Deportaciones y reeducacion
> ...



Donde quiera que se proyecta la sombra de rusia se comienza a sufrir de forma sistemática su agenda. mucho hablar de eeuu y los anglos, pero los rusos son unos hijosdelagranputa de cuidado y se extiende por igual a los de su cuerda izquierdista.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Sinceramente soy el primero que quiere ver a el khanato en el barro, pero espero que Occidente no se pase de frenada ni los ucros de ambiciosos, el objetivo debe de ser repeler la invasión y volver a un statu quo ante bellum, si nos metemos en guerras proxys para recuperar todo el Donbass o Crimea veo que esto acaba en pepino y nadie quiere eso, espero que en el Pentágono sepan lo que hacen porque esto ya no son juguetes, son cosas muy serias y 33.000 millardos es mucha potencia militar para ucrania.



Los que mandan son psicópatas, y si no lo sabías ya lo estás viendo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.



Si la tasa de desempleo se mantiene estable por debajo del 4% y suben los salarios ¿Dónde cojones esta la estanflación?

En contraposición me ofreces a Rusia con la tasa de desempleo e inflación a punto de saltar por los aires y con expectativas de crecimiento en negativo.

Ahora en serio ¿Cuando te pones a teclear piensas lo que escribes o te dejas guiar por las musas?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Si la tasa de desempleo se mantiene estable por debajo del 4% y suben los salarios ¿Dónde cojones esta la estanflación?
> 
> En contraposición me ofreces a Rusia con la tasa de desempleo e inflación a punto de saltar por los aires y con expectativas de crecimiento en negativo.
> 
> Ahora en serio ¿Cuando te pones a teclear piensas lo que escribes o te dejas guiar por las musas?



Otra vez que no tienes ni puta idea...

Inflación elevada + contracción económica= estanflación. El paro no interviene en etapas tempranas, aunque los datos no han sido buenos.

EEUU ha entrado en estanflacion y se confirmará en los dos próximos trimestres.

El rublo va como un puto tiro, el dólar palma y el euro el gran damnificado de la sumisión europea a USA


----------



## alas97 (28 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los cohetes guiados que dispara ese cacharro tienen 300 km de alcance. El puentecito de Ketch puede tener las horas contadas. Podrían volarlo disparando desde Zaporiya. El primero de mayo quizá venga este año con unos fuegos artificiales gigantes.
> Ojalá, sería un golpe de efecto devastador.
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!





paconan dijo:


> lo estan dejando intacto para que se retiren los orcos una vez que se tome crime y los expulsen, será la risión mundial.
> 
> Luego pondrán un cartel gigante donde pongan ¡Gracias por construirnos un puente Potin!.
> 
> ...



Te cuento algo, lo que más temen los inutiles del fsb son los carteles en televisión o que aparezcan pintadas en las paredes. eso se lo toman muy en serio. es una verguenza para ellos.

Lo de los sabotajes y demás fueguecillos? como toda agencia que trabaja para una dictadura, la gente les teme por ser los del hombre del saco, pero inteligencia ninguna. por eso pasa lo que pasa. que les meten fuegos en las narices y se enteran luego por la tele.


----------



## ELVR (28 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Todo eso, son los prorusos del foro que desean que pase lo mismo aquí y en todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Donde quiera que se proyecta la sombra de rusia se comienza a sufrir de forma sistemática su agenda. mucho hablar de eeuu y los anglos, pero los rusos son unos hijosdelagranputa de cuidado y se extiende por igual a los de su cuerda izquierdista.



Ellos se ven así:



Polémico video de hace unos años, especialmente entre las ex-repúblicas.


----------



## Trovador (28 Abr 2022)

"La aviación de Rusia y parcialmente la artillería no actúan en interés del ejército, *sino en interés de la rendición de cuentas*. "

_"Lanzamos cohetes todos los días para que podamos informar sobre el progreso todos los días"._


----------



## Mr. Frost (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El 85% del parlamento alemán vota a favor de enviar municion pesada.



A ver qué excusa se inventa ahora el payaso de Olaf Scholz.


----------



## Trovador (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Videotutorial de cómo usar un AT-4, de todas formas el propio tubo del lanzacohetes tiene escritas instrucciones de uso:




El desfile de la victoria se ha suspendido en Donetsk:






Trovador dijo:


>



melafo


----------



## SPQR (28 Abr 2022)

He visto hoy noticias de Japón y Brasil anunciando envios de armas a Ucrania. Putin no pensaba que iba a hacer tantos hamijos invadiendo un pais en 2022.

Si fuera mas listo, hubiera montado una primavera árabe ucra, como los gringos en Siria, o los gabachos en Libia, utilizando por ejemplo a las minorias de hingaros o rutenos. En vez de eso nos cuenta que son natsis y tal.

———

Y dice @Erio-Eleuterio que pueden movilizar hasta 80.000 onvres del tirón. O sea un 50% de los 160.000 que quedan. 



Spoiler: Fuente











Feriri88 dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar
> 
> 
> Transistria perdio desde 1990 la mitad de su poblacion
> ...


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Y dice @Erio-Eleuterio que pueden movilizar hasta 80.000 onvres del tirón. O sea un 50% de los 160.000 que quedan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si te quedan dientes en la boca


Coge tu fusil


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

Fuente: periódico ucro 

Tema: Movilización en Transnistria


En una carta del "Ministerio de Defensa de la PMR" a los jefes de las administraciones locales, que fue recibida por la Dirección General de Inteligencia, se da a conocer información sobre el reclutamiento de ciudadanos para "reuniones especiales".

Fuente : GUR

Detalles : La carta está fechada el 21 de abril. Es decir, antes del inicio de las últimas provocaciones rusas en el territorio de la PMR.

Se señala que el propósito de la reunión es "garantizar el 100% de la dotación de personal del contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de la República de Moldavia de Pridnestrovian, así como proporcionar empleo a la población sin discapacidad de la república".









В Приднестровье объявили военные сборы – разведка


В письме “Министерства обороны ПМР” к председателям местных администраций, которое получило Главное управление разведки, раскрывается информация о проведении призыва граждан на “специальные сборы”.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> He visto hoy noticias de Japón y Brasil anunciando envios de armas a Ucrania. Putin no pensaba que iba a hacer tantos hamijos invadiendo un pais en 2022.
> 
> Si fuera mas listo, hubiera montado una primavera árabe ucra, como los gringos en Siria, o los gabachos en Libia.
> 
> ...



520.000 censo a fecha 2021.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

La cosa está muy caliente en Transnistria, quizá tanto como para iniciar WW3

- Ejército rumano y USA desplegándose en la frontera y, de forma encubierta dentro de Moldavia

- Ataques en Transnistria y movilización general de unas fuerzas en torno a 40.000

- Voladura por Rusia de puentes estratégicos en una región ucraniana a la que se accede desde Transnistria pisando suelo moldavo.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> "La aviación de Rusia y parcialmente la artillería no actúan en interés del ejército, *sino en interés de la rendición de cuentas*. "
> 
> _"Lanzamos cohetes todos los días para que podamos informar sobre el progreso todos los días"._


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.
> 
> Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China, volatilizar Israel y a vivir de puta madre. Cabría valorar armar a México para que EEUU no de mucho la chapa en su caída.
> 
> ...



Joder,cambia de camello jojojojojojojojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> La cosa está muy caliente en Transnistria, quizá tanto como para iniciar WW3
> 
> - Ejército rumano y USA desplegándose en la frontera y, de forma encubierta dentro de Moldavia
> 
> ...



ahs is es epuente de ferrocarrill.. sigue activo...


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (28 Abr 2022)

Amdas muy perdido.

Marruecos es mucho mas importante para USA que España, que despues de todo es solo una colonia europea mas en un largo listado de colonias, y ni siquiera esta en el top de la lista.

Marruecos es clave para USA tanto em Africa como en el mundo musulman, ademas de ser la primera nacion del mundo con la que USA entablo relacciones diplomaticas despues de su independencia.

Olvidate del Sahara y empieza a preocuparte del dia que USA le solicite a España, de forma educada, que empiece a ponerle fecha al traspaso de soberania de Canarias al reino alawita, que ya te digo que empezaran pidiendolo de forma educada, luego ya iran presionando de forma mas decidida.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Tremenda variedad de explosivos, y faltan algunos que se han visto y no sale ahí (ejemplo: POM-3):


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

CAÍDA MUNDIAL DE WHATSAPP


----------



## alas97 (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El bielorruso del bigote sigue vivo y con una pickup nueva. El arma que porta es una PKP Pecheneg, este combatiente ha ido variando su arma durante la guerra, los primeros días portaba una M240 con mira Dedal-NV, luego portaba una PKM y ahora la PKP.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040897



Creo que el tío lleva la pkp para posturear un rato, ese bixo pesa. si la llevara de verdad entonces los magazines de akm sobran en la pechera. a no ser que los use como protección balística extra a la placa de acero o cerámica que lleva en el pecho.

Si algo te salvaba la campana muchas veces, eran los cargadores en el pecho que nos obligaban a llevar según el estándar soviético de los 80.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Si la tasa de desempleo se mantiene estable por debajo del 4% y suben los salarios ¿Dónde cojones esta la estanflación?
> 
> En contraposición me ofreces a Rusia con la tasa de desempleo e inflación a punto de saltar por los aires y con expectativas de crecimiento en negativo.
> 
> Ahora en serio ¿Cuando te pones a teclear piensas lo que escribes o te dejas guiar por las musas?



Los salarios suben menos que los precios, lo suficiente para pasarlo mal y para que sigan subiendo los precios. La pérdida de poder adquisitivo en Occidente es descomunal


----------



## SPQR (28 Abr 2022)

Todo muy soviètico-estalinista. 

Es lo mismo que ocurrió en los paises balticos en los años 30, en Katyn o en Hungria y Chequia mas recientemente. La pvta URS no ha cambiado tanto en un siglo.

A esto los retrasados como Jose grasuzas y el resto de la piara commie del foro, le llaman “desnazificar”, es decir, ejecutar a todo aquel que se les pueda oponer. A Andreu Nin y muchos anarquistas, tambien los desnazificaron los camarados de la NKVD, por orden de Pepón el genocida.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas están intensificando las “medidas de filtración” en los territorios ocupados y secuestrando a ciudadanos ucranianos, probablemente para utilizarlos en futuros intercambios de prisioneros. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) informó el 27 de abril que las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo "medidas de filtración" a gran escala en los óblasts de Kharkiv, Zaporizhia, Kherson, Mykolaiv, Lugansk y Donetsk. [1] La “filtración” tiene como objetivo a hombres en edad militar, exmilitares y agentes del orden público, y activistas pro-ucranianos para interrogarlos, torturarlos y posible ejecución. El GUR informó que las fuerzas rusas también están enviando rehenes ucranianos a Crimea para “reponer el fondo de intercambio”, buscando intercambiar civiles ucranianos por prisioneros militares rusos en futuros intercambios de prisioneros. El GUR también especuló que las fuerzas rusas pueden estar preparándose para utilizar civiles ucranianos para retratar a los prisioneros de guerra en las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria del 9 de mayo, y señaló que las fuerzas rusas realizaron esfuerzos de propaganda similares en Donetsk en 2014.


----------



## alas97 (28 Abr 2022)

Estuve en el ejército tres años, con los rusos al lado. una mierda.
Participe en spartaquiadas de verano, olimpiadas de militares del pacto de varsovia todos junticos.
tuve jefes que se formaron tanto en el gru como otros en la kgb, se odiaban a muerte. en rusia, y yo los odiaba a todos. hay cosas que no puedo contar,. (sigo teniendo amigos allí y los puedo joder)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Creo que el tío lleva la pkp para posturear un rato, ese bixo pesa. si la llevara de verdad entonces los magazines de akm sobran en la pechera. a no ser que los use como protección balística extra a la placa de acero o cerámica que lleva en el pecho.
> 
> Si algo te salvaba la campana muchas veces, eran los cargadores en el pecho que nos obligaban a llevar según el estándar soviético de los 80.



Bueno, lleva ya una temporada con ella:




No se qué fue de su M240, pero aquí uno de su equipo lleva una.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China...



Europa incorporar a China... Es una de las ideas de olla más grandes del año, y aún no estamos en mayo. No hay por donde coger eso, ni por la geografia, ni la cultura, ni la genetica, ni la economia ni por ningun lado.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Abr 2022)

Evolución invasión orca 1 día.


Camisa azul dijo:


> Es sobrecogedor. Que Dios se apiade de estos pobres soldados, independientemente de la bandera que les haya tocado defender.



No me dan ninguna lástima ni creo que Dios se apiade de ellos, incluso que ellos crean en Dios como tú lo haces.
Has entendido lo que estaban haciendo con esos morteros a otros soldados y desde coches civiles?
Pues eso.


----------



## alas97 (28 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Bueno, lleva ya una temporada con ella:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces es un trofeo personal. bien por él.

lo malo, es que para moverse con ella en medio de todo ese campo con obstáculo debe ser una pesadilla.

como los rusos han sacado tarecos viejos de un museo, hecho en falta la ausencia de las rpd y rpk. por ahí vi a un tío con una ppsh. las risas.
aunque no me reiría tanto en cb.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Abr 2022)

ISRAEL Y BULGARIA PIDEN A SUS CIUDADANOS SALIR LO ANTES POSIBLE DE TRANSNISTRIA.

Temen ataque de Ucrania y Rumania


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Europa incorporar a China... Es una de las ideas de olla más grandes del año, y aún no estamos en mayo. No hay por donde coger eso, ni por la geografia, ni la cultura, ni la genetica, ni la economia ni por ningun lado.



gran parte del apoyo americano a ucrania es para ponerle las cosas claras a China con taiwan, cuando Rusia muerda el polvo china sabra que no se puede contra todos por 1000 millones que sean.

si Biden libera 33.000 millones de euros eso da para 3 meses mas de guerra tranquilamente, sin contar lo del resto de la federacion occidental.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los salarios suben menos que los precios, lo suficiente para pasarlo mal y para que sigan subiendo los precios. La pérdida de poder adquisitivo en Occidente es descomunal



Ya pero, son cosas que suceden durante las guerras
¿Alguien pensaba que ponerle el culo al tipo que lleva años amenazándote no iba a traer consecuencias?

Otra cosa es que te firmo ahora mismo estar en la piel de un americano o un british antes que la de un europeo cualquiera, a día de hoy.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Europa incorporar a China... Es una de las ideas de olla más grandes del año, y aún no estamos en mayo. No hay por donde coger eso, ni por la geografia, ni la cultura, ni la genetica, ni la economia ni por ningun lado.



Me refería a la OTAN no a la UE. 

Expulsar a USA e incorporar a Rusia y China a la OTAN.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> ISRAEL Y BULGARIA PIDEN A SUS CIUDADANOS SALIR LO ANTES POSIBLE DE TRANSNISTRIA.
> 
> Temen ataque de Ucrania y Rumania



Nada pues, si entra un país OTAN ya estamos en el juego sin medias tintas.
Ha sido un placer.


PS: Países haciendo llamada al recogimiento a sus ciudadanos pero veréis cómo a los pobres estudiantes nigerianos no les queda otra que cruzar a pie la frontera a Rumania.


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Abr 2022)

pues ya sabemos de donde salen los 33 mil millonacos esos de biden

son "rublos"


----------



## podemita medio (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me refería a la OTAN no a la UE.
> 
> Expulsar a USA e incorporar a Rusia y China a la OTAN.



Y qué te ha hecho USA para que quieras echarla de la OTAN?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Expulsar a USA e incorporar a Rusia y China a la OTAN.



Me has dado un buen motivo para pirarme a dormir.

Tus posts son como estar leyendo el foro fumado de DMT macho. Pero se agradecen las notas cómicas.


----------



## favelados (28 Abr 2022)

Cuando oigo hablar de Transnitria siempre me acuerdo de Freedonia y su guerra contra Silvania


----------



## Trovador (28 Abr 2022)

Joder...Antiputler ha colgado unos videos de los aliados putinescos sirios cepillándose a civiles en Siria como los _einsatzgruppen _que telita_..._

Recuerda a Bucha


----------



## César Borgia (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## SPQR (28 Abr 2022)

¡Y dos huevos duros!



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.
> 
> Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China, volatilizar Israel y a vivir de puta madre. Cabría valorar armar a México para que EEUU no de mucho la chapa en su caída.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y qué te ha hecho USA para que quieras echarla de la OTAN?



Excesivamente beligerante para con el resto del mundo, incluso con sus propios socios en forma de imposición. Primos hermanos de UK, enemigos manifiestos de Europa. Utilización de los grupos Gladio para imponer su visión del mundo y convertir Europa en una colonia yanki. Excesiva exposición a los intereses de Israel y el pueblo " autoeligido" y excluyente. Defensa egocéntrica del patrón petrodólar a costa de las divisas europeas.Tres veces (con esta) han trasladado su miseria a Europa. Criminales de guerra y sin ella....

Te parece poco?


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Abr 2022)

Rusia va atacar moldavia. Rumanía debe responder. No descarto que rusia pierda trasnitria.Un plan sin fisuras. El kremlin quiere estar al lado de los balcanes en el corazón de Europa. No pueden con Ucrania y ahora a por moldavia. El ejercito ruso lo maneja un mono. La otan y Europa no pueden permitir a rusia en los balcanes. Ahora la ayuda militar de occidente se va multiplicar por x3 a Ucrania, Rumanía, moldavia. Occidente no puede perder no hay otra opción.


----------



## Pete Best (29 Abr 2022)

En el programa de Horizonte de Iker están entrevistando ahora a un ucraniano que vivía en España y se fue a luchar por su país, ha debido de arrepentirse bastante Iker de haber llevado al mermado mental de Gisbert la semana pasada


----------



## SPQR (29 Abr 2022)

Ya era hora de que alguien pusiera una sortín ucra en el jilo. Bueno post-sortín, pero nos vale.



Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




ese vídeo también es antiguo



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Abr 2022)

Rusia amenaza a Kazajstan despues de su traición: se unen al bloqueo económico, dejan la CSTO y no celebrarán el Dia de la VIctoria


https://t.me/c/1269169425/105379 Kazajstán se retirará de la unión aduanera de la EAEU y abandonará otras estructuras sindicales, incluida la CSTO. Kazajstán también completará los preparativos para el bloqueo económico de Rusia para el otoño: ya no será posible importar importaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

A punto estuvieron de desnazificar a george orwell, el kremlinita Lister desnazificaba a destajo anarquistas en aragon.

Rusia es responsable.



SPQR dijo:


> Todo muy soviètico-estalinista.
> 
> Es lo mismo que ocurrió en los paises balticos en los años 30, en Katyn o en Hungria y Chequia mas recientemente. La pvta URS no ha cambiado tanto en un siglo.
> 
> A esto los retrasados como Jose grasuzas y el resto de la piara commie del foro, le llaman “desnazificar”, es decir, ejecutar a todo aquel que se les pueda oponer. A Andreu Nin y muchos anarquistas, tambien los desnazificaron los camarados de la NKVD, por orden de Pepón el genocida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Muy bueno, de alli a vovchanks a la frontera a cortar suministros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

La gente en Europa lleva viviendo inhilo tempore en zonas que en invierno cascan -20ºc de tranqui. Europeos se paseaban por los glaciares suizos hace 4.000 años a disfrutar del freskibiri y a silvar.



Alcazar dijo:


> En España el tema del frio a lo mejor se puede solventar con mantas, en los países de centro europa no, porque una ola de frio sin gas puede significar temperaturas bajo 0 dentro de las casas durante semanas (no te digo nada al aire libre).


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La gente en Europa lleva viviendo inhilo tempore en zonas que en invierno cascan -20ºc de tranqui. Europeos se paseaban por los glaciares suizos hace 4.000 años a disfrutar del freskibiri y a silvar.



Por no hablar que enormes poblaciones en el mundo rural en España, nuestros padres y abuelos, de cuando los pueblos estaban a rebosar, se calentaban con leña sin más problema ( y se siguen calentando y es un negociazo en muchos lugares)

Depender y dejar de depender del gas es una simple planificación. Otra cosa es el petróleo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Bah, los prorusos son un atajo de maricas de cuidado. La gente consume gas en el hogar por confort, no porque se vallan a morir si no lo ponen. Vamos los celtiberos ya disfrutaban del fresquiribi a placer en teruel sin mayores problemas. Un invierno sin gas en europa? el frio es un problema realmente para los sin techo y los alcoholicos como los hay en el kanato a PATADAS.



Josant2022 dijo:


> Por no hablar que enormes poblaciones en el mundo rural en España, nuestros padres y abuelos, de cuando los pueblos estaban a rebosar, se calentaban con leña sin más problema ( y se siguen calentando y es un negociazo en muchos lugares)
> 
> Depender y dejar de depender del gas es una simple planificación. Otra cosa es el petróleo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

disfrutometro al rojo vivo



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Rusia amenaza a Kazajstan despues de su traición: se unen al bloqueo económico, dejan la CSTO y no celebrarán el Dia de la VIctoria
> 
> 
> https://t.me/c/1269169425/105379 Kazajstán se retirará de la unión aduanera de la EAEU y abandonará otras estructuras sindicales, incluida la CSTO. Kazajstán también completará los preparativos para el bloqueo económico de Rusia para el otoño: ya no será posible importar importaciones...
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Invasion Day 64 – Summary - MilitaryLand.net


The summary of the 64th day of Russian invasion to Ukraine, as of 22:00 – 28th of April 2022 (Kyiv time). Day summary: Ukrainian forces made small gains near Kharkiv and managed to stop the Russian advance in Siverskyi Donets area, at least for now. The Russian army targeted key infrastructure...



militaryland.net





El saliente de izum tiene pinta de que ha avanzado desmasiado en profundidad para cortar el ferrocarril y que les va a llover azufre a los orcos por todos los lados




es una situacion idilica para aplicar el 155 y el resto del pack constitucional


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

desesperacion en Izum, pinta muy malamente para el orco pues están rodeadisimos por los rohirrim y cualquier cambio de impetu los aplasta


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Rusia amenaza a Kazajstan despues de su traición: se unen al bloqueo económico, dejan la CSTO y no celebrarán el Dia de la VIctoria
> 
> 
> https://t.me/c/1269169425/105379 Kazajstán se retirará de la unión aduanera de la EAEU y abandonará otras estructuras sindicales, incluida la CSTO. Kazajstán también completará los preparativos para el bloqueo económico de Rusia para el otoño: ya no será posible importar importaciones...
> ...



Ya lo dijimos en este hilo.
Si no es capaz de proyectar poder militar, la Federación Orca está acabada, como tantas veces en la Historia le tocó a otros imperios. Primero te pones de perfil y luego cortas lazos.

El núcleo de poder, que es militar, no podrá imponer a ningún oligarca. Los contratos se rescindirán y Kazajistán dirá que miau, que ahora no les imponen a nadie. No descartemos que haya un mercadete occidental y unos untamientos muy (u)sanos.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos en este hilo.
> Si no es capaz de proyectar poder militar, la Federación Orca está acabada, como tantas veces en la Historia le tocó a otros imperios. Primero te pones de perfil y luego cortas lazos.
> 
> El núcleo de poder, que es militar, no podrá imponer a ningún oligarca. Los contratos se rescindirán y Kazajistán dirá que miau, que ahora no les imponen a nadie. No descartemos que haya un mercadete occidental y unos untamientos muy (u)sanos.




fueron el ultimo pais en irse de la URSS
no quieren de nuevo ser los últimos


----------



## Chaplin (29 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por no hablar que enormes poblaciones en el mundo rural en España, nuestros padres y abuelos, de cuando los pueblos estaban a rebosar, se calentaban con leña sin más problema ( y se siguen calentando y es un negociazo en muchos lugares)
> 
> Depender y dejar de depender del gas es una simple planificación. Otra cosa es el petróleo.



¿Se puede ser más cuñado? Lo veo difícil, mirate los usos del gas anda, ¿como refinerías gasolina sin gas? Tío listo


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Creo que el tío lleva la pkp para posturear un rato, ese bixo pesa. si la llevara de verdad entonces los magazines de akm sobran en la pechera. a no ser que los use como protección balística extra a la placa de acero o cerámica que lleva en el pecho.
> 
> Si algo te salvaba la campana muchas veces, eran los cargadores en el pecho que nos obligaban a llevar según el estándar soviético de los 80.



Esto último luego adoptado por occidentales, que no todo van a ser críticas al Mir.


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Muchas claves de nuestro usano.


----------



## TAKA (29 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Cuando oigo hablar de Transnitria siempre me acuerdo de Freedonia y su guerra contra Silvania



A mí me recuerda al himno de Robonia


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (29 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Excesivamente beligerante para con el resto del mundo, incluso con sus propios socios en forma de imposición. Primos hermanos de UK, enemigos manifiestos de Europa. Utilización de los grupos Gladio para imponer su visión del mundo y convertir Europa en una colonia yanki. Excesiva exposición a los intereses de Israel y el pueblo " autoeligido" y excluyente. Defensa egocéntrica del patrón petrodólar a costa de las divisas europeas.Tres veces (con esta) han trasladado su miseria a Europa. Criminales de guerra y sin ella....
> 
> Te parece poco?



Pues a mi me parece que sin EEUU puede que Alemania hubiera ganado la IIGM. Algo tenemos que agradecerles, y lo que pones fue en el contexto de la guerra fría. Habría que mirar lo que hizo la URSS y los servicios secretos del KGB, por comparar.


----------



## trifasik (29 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> ¿Se puede ser más cuñado? Lo veo difícil, mirate los usos del gas anda, ¿como refinerías gasolina sin gas? Tío listo



No se necesita gas natural para refinar el petróleo. Modernamente se usa porque es eficiente en muchos sentidos (económico, emisiones de CO2, mantenimiento de equipos) pero también se pueden usar incluso exclusivamente combustibles provenientes del propio crudo que se refina (gas de refinería, fuel-oil). Hay refinerías en países desarrollados que hace unos lustros no tenían acometida de gas natural y funcionaban igualmente. En países en desarrollo o ubicaciones desfavorables muchas siguen sin tenerla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2022)

trifasik dijo:


> No se necesita gas natural para refinar el petróleo. Modernamente se usa porque es eficiente en muchos sentidos (económico, emisiones de CO2, mantenimiento de equipos) pero también se pueden usar incluso exclusivamente combustibles provenientes del propio crudo que se refina (gas de refinería, fuel-oil). Hay refinerías en países desarrollados que hace unos lustros no tenían acometida de gas natural y funcionaban igualmente. En países en desarrollo o ubicaciones desfavorables muchas siguen sin tenerla.



El Isis usaba hogueras en plan madmax


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Ese video es de marzo. Tengo buena memoria


----------



## Wein (29 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.
> 
> Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China, volatilizar Israel y a vivir de puta madre. Cabría valorar armar a México para que EEUU no de mucho la chapa en su caída.
> 
> ...



Europa, la Europa de esfera germana se alía con China y Rusia si acaso aliado para materias primas y energía, aunque lo ideal es desguazarla.
Cuando acabe la guerra habrá un nuevo orden europeo. Si hacemos sumisa a Rusia podemos enviar a los ánglos a tomar por culo de una vez en un año. Y sin una Rusia sumisa pero debilitada los enviamos antes de un lustro.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

expolio descarado y posible hambruna como se torren robando silos de grano


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Abr 2022)

Haciendo un simil con el boxeo, los ucras estan dejando que el pujil ruso se desfogue en su nueva acometida. Mientras se va acumulando material de calidad y formando a los nuevos operadores. Que las ganancias de terreno sean ridículas es síntoma de que los rusos estan impotente en el plano ofensivo. Hay que dejarles que se estrellen contra el sistema de fortificaciones del este, que gasten todo lo que tengan que gastar, y cuando anden con los brazos caídos, toque de corneta y a por ellos. Creo que la situación en Kherson es donde más madura está, y tarde o temprano ese frente colapsará.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

el hilo bueno del día es este


se viene un ataque a crimea o, al menos, un bloqueo de las líneas de suministro rusas desde crimea

en resumen, si les sale, el frente sur ruso colapsaría como hizo en kiev en cuestión de semanas o días sin suministros
y ya pueden los ruski tirar misiles en moldavia y lo que les salga del badajo, que no llegan ni a la esquina sin munición


----------



## Wein (29 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que sin EEUU puede que Alemania hubiera ganado la IIGM. Algo tenemos que agradecerles, y lo que pones fue en el contexto de la guerra fría. Habría que mirar lo que hizo la URSS y los servicios secretos del KGB, por comparar.



EEUU jodió a Europa 2 veces. La primera solo a Alemania y Austria la


vladimirovich dijo:


> Amdas muy perdido.
> 
> Marruecos es mucho mas importante para USA que España, que despues de todo es solo una colonia europea mas en un largo listado de colonias, y ni siquiera esta en el top de la lista.
> 
> ...



EEUU en unos años bastante tendrá con controlar su país.


----------



## Chaplin (29 Abr 2022)

trifasik dijo:


> No se necesita gas natural para refinar el petróleo. Modernamente se usa porque es eficiente en muchos sentidos (económico, emisiones de CO2, mantenimiento de equipos) pero también se pueden usar incluso exclusivamente combustibles provenientes del propio crudo que se refina (gas de refinería, fuel-oil). Hay refinerías en países desarrollados que hace unos lustros no tenían acometida de gas natural y funcionaban igualmente. En países en desarrollo o ubicaciones desfavorables muchas siguen sin tenerla.



Cada vez queda menos petróleo del que tu comentas, y más petróleo extrapesado que es indispensable el uso del gas para realizarlo.








El crudo extra pesado y la solución a los problemas eléctricos del país


El crudo o petroleo extra pesado es el recurso más abundante en el país, y también del planeta. Comparativamente, sus reservas son tres veces más que la suma del resto de todos los crudos ubicados ...




m.aporrea.org


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Europa, la Europa de esfera germana se alía con China y Rusia si acaso aliado para materias primas y energía, aunque lo ideal es desguazarla.
> Cuando acabe la guerra habrá un nuevo orden europeo. Si hacemos sumisa a Rusia podemos enviar a los ánglos a tomar por culo de una vez en un año. Y sin una Rusia sumisa pero debilitada los enviamos antes de un lustro.




Ojalá fuera verdad. No comparto su opinión aunque me gustaría que Vd. acertara.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> EEUU en unos años bastante tendrá con controlar su país.




Esto es muy correcto. Pero probablemente solo sirva para culpabilizar a toda la esfera hispanófona. Dentro de muy pocos años los gUSA serán el país del mundo con más hablantes nativos de español. Y la culpa de lo que les viene se la van a comer con toda seguridad, los wasps no van a perder su posición preponderante por las buenas. La leyenda negra se va a intensificar. Ya lo hicieron para prohibir el cáñamo.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Cada vez queda menos petróleo del que tu comentas, y más petróleo extrapesado que es indispensable el uso del gas para realizarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero entonces el crudo denominado " de alta calidad" es el liviano o el pesado. Porque he leído cosas en ambos sentidos... 

El liviano es más tratable mediante procesos sencillos, pero el pesado tiene mayor rendimiento y es fundamental para usos industriales y lubricantes.


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> el hilo bueno del día es este
> 
> 
> se viene un ataque a crimea o, al menos, un bloqueo de las líneas de suministro rusas desde crimea
> ...



Muy interesante.


----------



## trifasik (29 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero entonces el crudo denominado " de alta calidad" es el liviano o el pesado. Porque he leído cosas en ambos sentidos...
> 
> El liviano es más tratable mediante procesos sencillos, pero el pesado tiene mayor rendimiento y es fundamental para usos industriales y lubricantes.



Depende de lo que quieras. 

Si lo que quieres es gasolina y carga para plantas de pretroquímica (naftas, butano, propano, propileno, etileno,...) lo mejor es el ligero, del que se destilan estos productos con relativamente poco esfuerzo técnico y energético.

Si lo que quieres es diesel te interesa más pesado. Si quieres asfaltos o fuel-óleos, más pesado aún, extrapesado. 

Cuanto más pesado más costoso de trabajar (puedes necesitar diluir con otro hidrocarburo mas ligero para extraerlo, necesitarás calentamiento y/o dilución para bombearlo, los equipos tienen que trabajar más calientes lo cuál implica a veces mantener temperaturas con vapor o electricidad,etc.). 

Se puede convertir mediante cracking hidrocarburos pesados a más ligeros, es un proceso corriente que tiene sus costes en equipos, energía, catalizadores, hidrógeno, etc. pero está muy extendido y hay diferentes tipos según el objetivo (hydrocracking de variso sabores -mild, heavy-, fluid catalytic cracking, delayed coking,...). 

Al revés también existen procesos (reforming, para convertir HC ligeros en moléculas más grandes) pero que yo sepa no se hacen a escala de combustibles salvo en los HC ligeros para gasolinas. No conozco procesos a gran escala por ejemplo para convertir gasolina o gas en diesel (pese a que hace años que en muchos mercados hay un diferencial de precios a favor del diesel -precio más alto del diesel-).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## trifasik (29 Abr 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Cada vez queda menos petróleo del que tu comentas, y más petróleo extrapesado que es indispensable el uso del gas para realizarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta gas para procesar el crudo extrapesado, lo que hace falta son hidrocarburos más ligeros como por ejemplo el crudo de esquisto (shale oil) procedente del fracking. En el artículo que enlazas no menciona el gas.


----------



## Chaplin (29 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero entonces el crudo denominado " de alta calidad" es el liviano o el pesado. Porque he leído cosas en ambos sentidos...
> 
> El liviano es más tratable mediante procesos sencillos, pero el pesado tiene mayor rendimiento y es fundamental para usos industriales y lubricantes.



No soy un experto en el tema, pero el petróleo que tenía más usos es el convencional o pesado, pero luego está el extrapesado: arenas vituminosas del Canda, petróleo del orinoco Venezuela, que para estos necesitas gas natural, tanto para el refinado en los dos casos, como para la extracción en Canadá.
Los petróleos ligeros, como el Fracking, el tratamiento es más sencillo, pero no dan toda la gama de refinados que el convencional, sin ir más lejos no sirven para hacer Diésel.

Yo pensaba ayer sin ir más lejos, en lo hondo que estamos de la espiral y el sin sentido de las políticas energéticas actuales, pensando en términos capitalistas, porque si se trae más gas de EEUU a Europa se quita de otros procesos para extraer y refinar petróleos.
Imagino que las altas esferas ya tienen claro el Peak Oíl, y están intentado hacerlo en el momento donde sea más sencillo para ellos, y bien conocido es; que en un momento donde puedes culpar a terceros países de tu mala gestión es un momento ideal.


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Z de "zaqueo", 

Camiones cargados de grano transportados hacia Rusia desde Melitopol ocupado por los rusos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Abr 2022)

Kherson. Los rusos intentan consolidar algunas posiciones avanzadas para tener a tiro de artillería las posiciones ucras.



Las noches de la zona son tremendas.


----------



## Chaplin (29 Abr 2022)

trifasik dijo:


> No hace falta gas para procesar el crudo extrapesado, lo que hace falta son hidrocarburos más ligeros como por ejemplo el crudo de esquisto (shale oil) procedente del fracking. En el artículo que enlazas no menciona el gas.



Las arenas bituminosas consisten en crudo pesado mezclado con arena, arcilla y betún. La extracción implica la quema de gas natural para generar suficiente calor y vapor para fundir el petróleo de la arena. Se necesitan hasta cinco barriles de agua para producir un solo barril de petróleo.





¿Qué son las arenas bituminosas? - Rainforest Action Network | ISNCA







isnca.org


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Polonia entrega 200 tanques T-72 a Ucrania, - Polskoye Radio Además de los tanques, Ucrania recibió varias docenas de vehículos de combate de infantería, obuses autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" y MLRS "Grad".


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Nuevo paquete de ayuda de Biden a Ucrania -- $ 33 mil millones, incluidos $ 20 mil millones en asistencia militar. Presupuesto militar ruso para 2021 -- $ 65.9 mil millones.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Haciendo un simil con el boxeo, los ucras estan dejando que el pujil ruso se desfogue en su nueva acometida. Mientras se va acumulando material de calidad y formando a los nuevos operadores. Que las ganancias de terreno sean ridículas es síntoma de que los rusos estan impotente en el plano ofensivo. Hay que dejarles que se estrellen contra el sistema de fortificaciones del este, que gasten todo lo que tengan que gastar, y cuando anden con los brazos caídos, toque de corneta y a por ellos. Creo que la situación en Kherson es donde más madura está, y tarde o temprano ese frente colapsará.



Lo mismo los ukros les van a hacer un desfile sobre Jerson el día 9... 

Eso sería un mazazo, con el jefazo en el palco de la Plaza Roja hinchado de cortisona y todos los medios extranjeros cacareando el paso del rio Dniéper y las cabezas de puente como ellos cacarearon el del Oder camino de Berlin en la 2GM.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Estoy intrtigadísimo por saber si los rusos van a sacar el 9 de Mayo en el desfile al T14 y al SU57 que tantos éxitos les están dando en Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Mucho ojo con lo de kazajastan porque kazajastan se ha pasado al padrino chino. Hay una guerra fria geopolitica en todas las ex-republicas entre los 2 imperios terrestres asiaticos. Y con esto china llegaria hasta el caspio atraves de 1 solo pais.


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Abr 2022)

Poco se habla de la naturaleza de las fortificaciones ucranianas en el Este. La línea Mannerheim resultó decisiva, la línea Árpád en Hungría llegó a ocasionar pérdidas de 500 a 1 a los soviéticos. Hungría fue invadida evitando dicha línea desde Checoslovaquia. Creo que en tres semanas de ofensiva rusa no pudo ser rota. 

Por otro lado está el fracaso de las líneas Maginot y Sigfrido, líneas estáticas a base de hormigón.


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho ojo con lo de kazajastan porque kazajastan se ha pasado al padrino chino. Hay una guerra fria geopolitica en todas las ex-republicas entre los 2 imperios terrestres asiaticos. Y con esto china llegaria hasta el caspio atraves de 1 solo pais.



Para Europa lo que está ocurriendo es un desastre. El ajedrecista del Kremlin cada día se parece más a un mono con un Kalashnikov.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Abr 2022)

SU34 down, cerca Krakov









Ukrainian military shot down Russian Su-34 in Kharkiv region Kharkiv - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Ukrainian military shot down Russian Su-34 in Kharkiv region . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Abr 2022)

Vaya cacao que tienen en Rusia. Parece que las andanadas contra la marcha de la guerra por los "patriotas" en la televisión están haciendo pupa.

Es muy significativa la pregunta: Qué resultado aceptarán (sobre la guerra ) los patriotas rusos?

A ver quién descifra el significado profundo de esta entrevista en Pravda.










Председатель общества «Царьград» Константин Малофеев: Рассчитывали, что операция будет на дружественной территории


Нас ждет рост доходов и победа, но для этого придется открыто признать, что Россия вступила в войну с Западом. Такое мнение в эфире Радио «Комсомольская правда» выразил бизнесмен, медиамагнат и убежденный монархист Константин Малофеев




www.kp.ru






*Estamos hablando de un ataque preventivo?*

- Exactamente. Porque de lo contrario, este golpe habría sido en nuestras regiones de Oriol, Belgorod, Bryansk, Kursk.


*En febrero, Moscú parecía estar esperando que sus tanques en Ucrania fueran recibidos con flores. ¿La resistencia fue una sorpresa para ella?*

- Mi valoración coincide con la tuya. De lo contrario es imposible explicar la estrategia de los primeros días de la operación. Se calculó que nuestras comunicaciones extendidas serían seguras, porque operaríamos en territorio amigo.


*Y cómo se recodifica el cerebro del votante ucraniano?*

- Debemos dar a los ucranianos la oportunidad de ver cómo vive la gente en Rusia. El DPR y el LPR fueron malos escaparates, había una guerra allí, pero Crimea es tentadora. Y si ahora le preguntas a los residentes de Mariupol, responderán de inmediato: queremos vivir en Crimea.

*QUÉ ES LA VICTORIA?*

- ¿*Qué considerarán los patriotas en Rusia como una victoria en Ucrania?*

- Les aseguro que los patriotas aceptarán cualquier resultado si aquí en Rusia se detienen los aquelarres sodomitas que nos trajo Occidente. Ahora, si esto se limpia de Rusia, entonces los patriotas estarán de acuerdo con cualquier línea de frente que haya en el momento de la capitulación del régimen nazi en Ucrania.

- ¿A quién vas a limpiar?

- Los que se fueron, mandándonos lejos. Los que decían que les daba vergüenza ser rusos. Sería bueno que estas personas no volvieran a nosotros. Y si volvieron, vivieron tranquilos, no recibieron tiempo de aire y no nos volvieron a enseñar a vivir. De lo contrario, *es repugnante ver la televisión.*

- Pero, ¿*por qué una parte de la sociedad se apropia de la palabra "patriotismo"? Los críticos de las autoridades, estoy seguro, aman a la Patria de la misma manera y le desean un buen destino.*

Estás usando la palabra incorrectamente. Un patriota no es alguien que ama a Rusia. Alguien dice que amor es cuando critico a la Patria, quien, dicen, le dirá la verdad. Pero un verdadero patriota está dispuesto a morir por la Patria. Si estás listo, puedes criticarlo tanto como quieras. Y si quieres vivir cómodamente lejos de tu patria y escupir en su dirección, entonces esto no es patriotismo.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya cacao que tienen en Rusia. Parece que las andanadas contra la marcha de la guerra por los "patriotas" en la televisión están haciendo pupa.
> 
> Es muy significativa la pregunta: Qué resultado aceptarán (sobre la guerra ) los patriotas rusos?
> 
> ...



apostamos algo a que el "patriota" este no encaja en la definición que da de patriota??

y lo de la victoria, pues que ya se conforman con que no les aniquilen del todo  y poder conservar algo de terreno ganado desde 2014


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto en la Ucrania de verdad:


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (29 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> SU34 down, cerca Krakov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al precio Unos miles de barriles que van a tener que colocar....pese a lo que los follaputins piensen la guerra está siendo una puta ruina para Rusia.
Les vale para consolarse con que para Europa supone algún punto de inflación extra y un menor crecimiento económico


----------



## allan smithee (29 Abr 2022)

[


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho ojo con lo de kazajastan porque kazajastan se ha pasado al padrino chino. Hay una guerra fria geopolitica en todas las ex-republicas entre los 2 imperios terrestres asiaticos. Y con esto china llegaria hasta el caspio atraves de 1 solo pais.



Carelia, Transnistria, Kaliningrado, Crimea, Chechenia, Kuriles...los rusos tienen muchas cosas que devolver. En el siglo XIX fue China la que tuvo que ceder, en el siglo XXI le tocará al imperio turcomongol perder algunos territorios. Un chopeíto a esta viñeta de abajo no estaría mal


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y suerte que han tenido de que sólo le hayan dado a uno.

_" Entre cada hombre quiero ver mucha playa, 5 hombres es un chollo, 1 es tirar municion "_


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la Ucrania de verdad:



Los van a fulminar con el 155. Tiene que ser realmente deprimente ver que después de estar barriendo una zona con artillería, a la que asomas la cabeza te meten un pepino exactamente por el culo y se quedan simplemente esperando a que salga el siguiente.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A loro con el blindado ruso en la parte inferior central de la imagen ¡¡¡está doblado por el efecto del óxido!!!!



Joder tendrían más oportunidades de vivir, si estuvieran atados en una cinta trituradora de carne.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

El presidente Zelenski, a punto de ser capturado por los rusos


Time revela el alcance de la operación en la que las tropas de Putin han estado a punto de secuestrar al mandatario y su familia: “Los guardias apagaron las luces y trajeron chalecos antibalas y rifles de asalto para Zelenski”




www.larazon.es


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Entonces es un trofeo personal. bien por él.
> 
> lo malo, es que para moverse con ella en medio de todo ese campo con obstáculo debe ser una pesadilla.
> 
> ...



Vi hace unas semanas una foto de ucranianos con RPD, pero en rusos aún no lo he visto, que seguro que las milicias prorrusas usan alguna de esas.



txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy intrtigadísimo por saber si los rusos van a sacar el 9 de Mayo en el desfile al T14 y al SU57 que tantos éxitos les están dando en Ucrania.



Pues claro que sí, ayer mismo estaban ensayando con el T14 en Moscú:





__





Rusia al fin va a sacar "lo weno"


Pero para el desfile del día 9 meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Armatas, Kurganets-25, Uran9... Todo lo que no se ve en los campos de batalla:




www.burbuja.info





Edito: también se han visto los VPK-7829 Bumerang en Moscú ayer


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Buff, pone los pelos de punta. Un muerto y un herido solo por cruzar una calle.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo, mi meme favorito:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buff, pone los pelos de punta. Un muerto y un herido solo por cruzar una calle.



Se les olvido una cosa llamada fuego de cobertura..


----------



## olympus1 (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Continuación de este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas bien informado? Yo veo como una apisonadora lenta pero segura el avance uso.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Abr 2022)

Los Polacos echando el resto. El pack incluye suculentos misiles aire aire.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2022)

olympus1 dijo:


> Estas bien informado? Yo veo como una apisonadora lenta pero segura el avance uso.



a este ritmo se quedaran sin tanques,ni SU 34.. bajas inasumibles.. mas cuando conquistan algo,,esta todo en ruinas


----------



## mapachën (29 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por no hablar que enormes poblaciones en el mundo rural en España, nuestros padres y abuelos, de cuando los pueblos estaban a rebosar, se calentaban con leña sin más problema ( y se siguen calentando y es un negociazo en muchos lugares)
> 
> Depender y dejar de depender del gas es una simple planificación. Otra cosa es el petróleo.



Yo lo hago así, en un adobado nuevo además… tengo un insert de leña con una distribución paco del aire caliente… la casa no me baja de 20 grados y es muy grande… zona de interior que puede hacer bastante rasca en invierno… la leña me sale 5 veces más barata que el gas el kWh, la compro, déjate de leches… 120€ pasó el año… y además me sirve de cocina.

Hay gente que usa calderas de pellets, en principio es renovable… se produce con desechos de madera y es cómodo, yo no veo ducharme con la leña… estos tienen calefacción y agua caliente sanitaria, yo con el insert cocina y calefacción… para la ducha y de vez en cuando los radiadores, me toca tirar del gas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a este ritmo se quedaran sin tanques,ni SU 34.. bajas inasumibles.. mas cuando conquistan algo,,esta todo en ruinas



Sigo sin dar crédito. 2 meses llevamos con esta mierda y siguen parándose en medio de un camino como si la cosa no fuera con ellos.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Secuencia del video del otro día en mejor resolución:



Dentro del hilo de twitter está el vídeo completo...........


----------



## Ungaunga (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Secuencia del video del otro día en mejor resolución:



Oxtia puta. Ha entrado por el punto techo solar.


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A loro con el blindado ruso en la parte inferior central de la imagen ¡¡¡está doblado por el efecto del óxido!!!!



Se les ve motivados


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buff, pone los pelos de punta. Un muerto y un herido solo por cruzar una calle.



Se nota que Mariupol ha caido


----------



## moncton (29 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Sigo sin dar crédito. 2 meses llevamos con esta mierda y siguen parándose en medio de un camino como si la cosa no fuera con ellos.



Es que nosotros vemos los videos que se postean, pero ellos en el campo de batalla lo dudo mucho

No creo que sepan como va el tema


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

olympus1 dijo:


> Estas bien informado? Yo veo como una apisonadora lenta pero segura el avance uso.



No me creas a mí, pregúntaselo mejor a este:



Spoiler: Experto


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Otro gran avance del glorioso ejército ruso.


----------



## legal (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro gran avance del glorioso ejército ruso.



Se le olvidarían las gafas de sol...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

esas grietas que aparecen en la luna delantera tienen a empeorar, hay que llevarlo a carglass antes



César Borgia dijo:


> Secuencia del video del otro día en mejor resolución:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

tenian que haber desnazificado el puente antes de que les atacara por sorpresa



txusky_g dijo:


> Otro gran avance del glorioso ejército ruso.


----------



## favelados (29 Abr 2022)

El otro lado de las grandes maniobras de embolsamiento, las fintas y las jugadas maestras de Putin como mandar a las tropas enlatadas en chatarra mientras nos reservamos las armas buenas para la OTAN..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que nosotros vemos los videos que se postean, pero ellos en el campo de batalla lo dudo mucho
> 
> No creo que sepan como va el tema



hombre esto es un ejemplo defuego de cobertura


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

brutal






txusky_g dijo:


> A loro con el blindado ruso en la parte inferior central de la imagen ¡¡¡está doblado por el efecto del óxido!!!!


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El otro lado de las grandes maniobras de embolsamiento, las fintas y las jugadas maestras de Putin como mandar a las tropas enlatadas en chatarra mientras nos reservamos las armas buenas para la OTAN..



Para ser un hospital de campaña, no tiene de nada. Tiritas.


----------



## duncan (29 Abr 2022)

Más de Yago:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

que raro que no están las enfermeras aquellas de la propaganda de Z atendiendo, ah vale que eran una putas random con disfraz



favelados dijo:


> El otro lado de las grandes maniobras de embolsamiento, las fintas y las jugadas maestras de Putin como mandar a las tropas enlatadas en chatarra mientras nos reservamos las armas buenas para la OTAN..


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Es interesante el sitio donde ha caído el puente. Justo antes del que une con Crimea.


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro gran avance del glorioso ejército ruso.



Jojojojojojo que grandes son! Mira que no me gustaba el circo pero éste de los border line ruskis es impagable!


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Es interesante el sitio donde ha caído el puente. Justo antes del que une con Crimea.



¿Eso ya es Rusia-Rusia, no?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se les ve motivados



¿Es un efecto óptico o el que va sentado el primero junto al conductor tiene el cañón de fusil en el ojo?


----------



## favelados (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para ser un hospital de campaña, no tiene de nada. Tiritas.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

"Me criticáis a mí: dictadura, dictadura, Pero hay orden en esta dictadura. Si no tuvieran dictadura irían desnudos."

El presidente de Bielorusia


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Creo que usan drones comerciales modificados
Increíbles imágenes de drones de "Mavic 3"


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Es un efecto óptico o el que va sentado el primero junto al conductor tiene el cañón de fusil en el ojo?



Es un efecto órquico


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Creo que usan drones comerciales modificados



El del dron ha tenido mala suerte, por segundo y medio no ha pillado a 4 más.


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Las putas y los yates no se pagan sólos


----------



## favelados (29 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Eso ya es Rusia-Rusia, no?



Si, al lado de Novorrosik hay una ciudad de vacaciones que es como el Benidorm de Rusia en verano..


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Cascos del "segundo ejército" del mundo.


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cascos del "segundo ejército" del mundo.



Y mientras tanto la hija de Lavlov posando con el chocho al aire en una mansión en Londres 

Y esto es lo que defienden los prorrusos. Buenos vasallos si que son, eso no se les puede negar


----------



## At4008 (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Cuando estacionas cerca varios camiones cargados de munición ....


----------



## Alcazar (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La gente en Europa lleva viviendo inhilo tempore en zonas que en invierno cascan -20ºc de tranqui. Europeos se paseaban por los glaciares suizos hace 4.000 años a disfrutar del freskibiri y a silvar.



Ya, en casas con chimenea, no en pisos-palomar calentados por calderas de gas como ahora.


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Noruega también será amenazada?

Noruega cierra frontera para mercancías de Rusia Para los camiones de #Russia , se cerrará el único puesto de control en la frontera ruso-noruega, Storskog. Además, se prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de #Norway .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

A los orcos no les dan cascos, les dan directamente palanganas; el combo pack del buen palanganero.
Buen casco el ucro con sus bahias o slots para la grafica e historias para adjuntar gadchets y no pegatinas de nevera caso de la palangana del orco



paconan dijo:


> Cascos del "segundo ejército" del mundo.





paconan dijo:


> Noruega también será amenazada?
> 
> Noruega cierra frontera para mercancías de Rusia Para los camiones de #Russia , se cerrará el único puesto de control en la frontera ruso-noruega, Storskog. Además, se prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de #Norway .


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)

FALSA BANDERA DEL IMPERIO MONGOL EN MOLDAVIA 









Moldavia desvela el nombre de los ocho espías rusos responsables de los falsos atentados en Transnistria


Colas interminables de coches, autobuses y camiones, que recuerdan a los primeros días de invasión de Ucrania, se acumulaban ayer en las fronteras de Transnistria, la fina cicatriz




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cascos del "segundo ejército" del mundo.



para los que no lo pillen, frufru hair es algo así como pelo con flequillo, se refiere en broma a que fue inventado para hacer esto:







PD: yo tuve una profe a la que llamaban la pelo-casco


----------



## lowfour (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Secuencia del video del otro día en mejor resolución:



Supongo que lo habéis puesto, pero han difundido la versión larga en alta definición de este vídeo y es lo más brutal que he visto en muchos años. Los bombardean dos veces... pero es que la segunda bomba cae DENTRO del coche por el agujero del techo. Es terrible ver a seres humanos muriendo asi.. aunque sean unos invasores. Pero joder... es muy bruto.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Supongo que lo habéis puesto, pero han difundido la versión larga en alta definición de este vídeo y es lo más brutal que he visto en muchos años. Los bombardean dos veces... pero es que la segunda bomba cae DENTRO del coche por el agujero del techo. Es terrible ver a seres humanos muriendo asi.. aunque sean unos invasores. Pero joder... es muy bruto.



Está en el mismo hilo de twitter la versión completa .
He puesto esa secuencia porque es la parte menos "cruel" del vídeo.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Abr 2022)

Los cuadricópteros de impacto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen siendo una pesadilla para el enemigo


----------



## El cogorzas (29 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> los retrasados como Jose grasuzas y el resto de la piara commie del foro,



Si ese subnormal en concreto tuviese la desgracia de vivir bajo la satrapía del khan iba a durar dos días en la calle, siendo como es maricón reconocido. Eso de andar poniendo fotos de los tíos que te follas creo que en sitios como Chechenia se premia con una visita a un campo de concentración.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Abr 2022)

Cómo viven los luchadores de AZOV en Mariupol Cualesquiera que sean las condiciones, los luchadores están motivados, de buen humor y siguen defendiendo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se nota que Mariupol ha caido



hay que pasar con granadas de humo.


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Puede que sea un fake


Nunca asumas que estás a salvo en una zona de guerra. Este #Russian soldado asumió que lo era. no lo estaba



Otra de cascos rusos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 Abr 2022)

Otra muestra de que la vida de un soldado ruso vale menos que una promesa de Putín. Kit de primeros auxilios ruso vs ucro


----------



## crocodile (29 Abr 2022)

Vuestro amigo el otanico Perro Jota os trae malas noticias.









Rusia avanza más rápido de lo esperado: la defensa de Kramatorsk y el Donbás ucraniano, en peligro


Salvo catástrofe, hablamos de una operación de meses y meses, costosísima en recursos y vidas humanas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

reventando puentes para detener el avance orco sobre lyman


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

*EVALUACIÓN DE LA CAMPAÑA OFENSIVA RUSA, 28 DE ABRIL*
28 de abril de 2022 - Prensa ISW





Descarga el PDF

*Mason Clark, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko
28 de abril, 5:45 p. m. ET*​*Las operaciones ofensivas rusas en el este de Ucrania lograron avances menores el 28 de abril. *Las fuerzas rusas que atacan al suroeste desde Izyum probablemente buscan eludir las defensas ucranianas en el camino directo a Slovyansk. Las fuerzas rusas continuaron con los bombardeos y los ataques menores a lo largo de la línea de contacto en el este de Ucrania, pero no lograron ningún avance en las últimas 24 horas. Refuerzos rusos adicionales continúan desplegándose en Belgorod para apoyar el avance de Izyum. Los defensores ucranianos en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal de Mariupol continúan resistiendo la artillería pesada y los bombardeos aéreos rusos, incluido el probable uso de bombas "destructoras de búnker" de varias toneladas contra un hospital de campaña ucraniano.
*El medio de noticias ucraniano Defense Express informó el 27 de abril que el Jefe del Estado Mayor de Rusia, Valery Gerasimov, tomará el mando personal de la ofensiva rusa en la dirección de Izyum. [1] *Citando fuentes militares ucranianas no especificadas, Defense Express declaró que Gerasimov ya está en el teatro y comandará la ofensiva "a nivel operativo y táctico" y afirmó que el ejército ruso no logró crear una estructura de comando única bajo el comandante del Distrito Militar del Sur, Alexander. Dvornikov. ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente este informe. Sin embargo, ISW evaluó previamente que el nombramiento de Dvornikov como comandante general en Ucrania no resolvería los desafíos de mando y control de Rusia y probablemente forzaría su alcance de control. [2] Si se confirma, el nombramiento del oficial general superior de Rusia para comandar las operaciones tácticas indica tanto la importancia del impulso de Izyum para la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania como la ruptura de la cadena de mando normal del ejército ruso.
*Conclusiones clave*

Los bombarderos estratégicos rusos probablemente atacaron un hospital de campaña ucraniano en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal. Es probable que los defensores ucranianos restantes se estén quedando sin suministros.
Los ataques rusos al suroeste de Izyum probablemente buscan flanquear las defensas ucranianas en el camino directo a Slovyansk y han logrado avances tácticos en las últimas 24 horas.
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron con los ataques terrestres tácticos y los bombardeos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto en el este de Ucrania, pero no lograron avances importantes.
El jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk (DNR), Denis Pushilin, declaró que el DNR pospondrá las celebraciones locales del Día de la Victoria previstas para el 9 de mayo hasta "la victoria completa y la expansión del DNR" para controlar el Óblast de Donetsk, aunque es probable que el Kremlin intente reclamar algunos una especie de victoria el 9 de mayo.
Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo varios ataques localmente exitosos desde Kherson hacia Mykolaiv.
Las fuerzas rusas y de terceros continuaron movilizándose en Transnistria y establecieron las condiciones para un ataque de bandera falsa.

*No informamos en detalle sobre los crímenes de guerra rusos porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios occidentales y no afectan directamente las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades criminales en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas de Ucrania. Condenamos enérgicamente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describimos en estos informes.
ISW ha actualizado su evaluación de los cuatro esfuerzos principales en los que están involucradas las fuerzas rusas en este momento:*

Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania (compuesto por dos esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1: Kharkiv e Izyum;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 2—Eje sur;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3: Sumy y el noreste de Ucrania.
*Esfuerzo principal: este de Ucrania
Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Mariupol (objetivo ruso: capturar Mariupol y reducir a los defensores ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas aumentaron el ritmo de los ataques de artillería y aéreos contra posiciones ucranianas en las instalaciones de Azovstal el 28 de abril y apuntaron directamente a un hospital de campaña ucraniano. [3] El Ayuntamiento de Mariupol y el Estado Mayor ucraniano informaron que siete bombarderos estratégicos rusos Tu-22 atacaron el hospital con bombas "destructoras de búnker" de varias toneladas. [4] ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente este informe, aunque las fuerzas rusas han atacado las instalaciones médicas y hospitales ucranianos durante la guerra. El comandante del regimiento de Azov, el capitán Svyatoslav Palamar, hizo un llamamiento a Kiev para que "tome medidas decisivas" contra las fuerzas rusas, y es probable que los defensores ucranianos se estén quedando sin suministros. [5]
Las fuerzas rusas están ampliando las medidas de ocupación en medio de las continuas acciones partidistas ucranianas. El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Petro Andryushenko, declaró que las fuerzas rusas se hacen pasar por empleados de los servicios sociales para recopilar información sobre los residentes de Mariupol, y otras fuentes del gobierno local informaron que las fuerzas rusas continuaron con las detenciones generalizadas de civiles ucranianos. [6] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania afirmó que las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania y grupos partisanos organizados destruyeron un puente ferroviario en Yakymivka (cerca de Melitopol) utilizado para el tránsito de suministros desde Crimea hacia Mariupol el 28 de abril, aunque ISW no puede confirmar de forma independiente esta afirmación. [7]

*Esfuerzo principal subordinado: Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk (Objetivo ruso: capturar la totalidad de los Óblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk, el territorio reclamado por los representantes de Rusia en Donbas)*
Las fuerzas rusas continuaron con los ataques terrestres tácticos y los bombardeos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto en el este de Ucrania el 28 de abril, pero no lograron avances importantes. [8] El uso concentrado de artillería por parte de las fuerzas rusas en el este de Ucrania en abril es uno de los pocos cambios importantes que Rusia ha realizado en sus operaciones en comparación con las primeras semanas de la guerra. Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque (fallido) contra Rubizhne el 28 de abril, pero bombardearon en gran medida las posiciones ucranianas en la región de Severodonetsk sin realizar ataques terrestres. [9] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas se concentraron en mejorar sus posiciones tácticas y prepararse para operaciones ofensivas hacia Lyman, 55 km al oeste de Rubizhne. [10] Las fuerzas rusas realizaron varios asaltos al oeste de Donetsk, intentando avanzar sobre Solodke, Novomykhailivka y Marinka; y las fuerzas rusas intentaron avanzar al norte de Mariupol en el área de Neskuchne y Vremivka. [11] Sin embargo, ISW no puede confirmar ningún cambio territorial en estas áreas.
El jefe de la DNR, Denis Pushilin, declaró el 28 de abril que la DNR pospondrá las celebraciones locales del Día de la Victoria previstas para el 9 de mayo hasta “la victoria completa y la expansión de la 'DNR' a las fronteras constitucionales”, es decir, la totalidad del Óblast de Donetsk. [12] Es probable que las fuerzas rusas y de terceros continúen con operaciones ofensivas constantes a lo largo de mayo y posiblemente durante más tiempo, aunque es probable que el Kremlin intente reclamar algún tipo de victoria el 9 de mayo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 1: Kharkiv e Izyum: (objetivo ruso: avanzar hacia el sureste para apoyar las operaciones rusas en el óblast de Luhansk; defender las líneas terrestres de comunicación (GLOC) con el eje de Izyum)*
Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los continuos asaltos rusos al oeste de Izyum hacia Velyka Komushevkha y al suroeste en la carretera a Barvinkove. Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron asaltos en Velyka Komushevkha (probablemente buscando capturar el sur antes de girar hacia el sur) y Nova Dmytrivka (en el camino directo a Barvinkove). [13] Las fuerzas rusas han progresado poco en los ataques directamente al sureste hacia Slovyansk y probablemente intentarán eludir las defensas ucranianas atacando más al oeste. Las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un contraataque limitado directamente al noroeste de la ciudad de Kharkiv el 28 de abril, recuperando la ciudad de Kutuzivka. [14]
Los refuerzos rusos y los sistemas de misiles tácticos continuaron reagrupándose en Belgorod el 28 de abril. El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó que hasta cinco formaciones de misiles balísticos Iskander-M están activas en el óblast de Belgorod, las unidades aerotransportadas rusas dañadas en el frente de Izyum están girando de regreso a Belgorod para reacondicionar y elementos del 29º Ejército de Armas Combinadas desplegados en un lugar no especificado en Kharkiv Oblast. [15]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 2: Eje Sur (Objetivo: defender Kherson de los contraataques ucranianos)*
Las fuerzas rusas realizaron varios ataques localmente exitosos desde Kherson hacia Mykolaiv el 28 de abril. [16] Las fuerzas rusas capturaron las afueras de Tavriyske y realizaron asaltos a los asentamientos cercanos de Nova Zorya y Oleksandrivka, en la ruta a Mykolaiv. [17] Es probable que las fuerzas rusas tengan la intención de capturar la frontera occidental del Óblast de Kherson y amenazar a Mykolaiv, pero es poco probable que puedan renovar los asaltos a la ciudad en un futuro próximo. Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos al norte hacia Kryvyi Rih en las últimas 24 horas. [18]
El Comando de la Operación "Sur" de Ucrania informó el 28 de abril que las fuerzas rusas continúan preparándose para crear una República Popular de Kherson e intimidar a la población local, aunque el vicepresidente del gobierno colaboracionista local de Rusia afirmó que no hay planes para celebrar un referéndum en Kherson sobre 28 de abril. [19] Es probable que las autoridades rusas tengan la intención de crear algún tipo de república delegada en Kherson, pero pueden tratar de mitigar las protestas y la resistencia de los residentes.

Las fuerzas rusas y de poder continuaron movilizándose en Transnistria. La Dirección de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania (GUR) informó que Transnistria se está preparando para dotar de personal completo a sus unidades militares y aumentar su preparación. [20] El Comando Operacional “Sur” de Ucrania informó el 27 y 28 de abril que Rusia está “sistemáticamente” realizando provocaciones en Transnistria y creando la falsa amenaza de un ataque desde Ucrania. [21] El presidente de Transnistria, Vadim Krasnoselsky, ordenó al Ministerio del Interior de Transnistria que “estuviera listo para cualquier escenario” el 28 de abril, pero (probablemente falsamente) negó los informes del gobierno moldavo de que las autoridades de Transnistria están impidiendo que los hombres en edad de luchar abandonen la región. [22]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo n.º 3: Sumy y noreste de Ucrania: (objetivo ruso: retirar el poder de combate en buen estado para redesplegarlo en el este de Ucrania)*
El Servicio de Guardia Fronteriza de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra los puntos de control fronterizos en Chernihiv y Sumy Oblasts el 27 y 28 de abril, pero no causaron bajas. [23] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania continuó informando que es muy poco probable que las fuerzas rusas intenten una nueva ofensiva en el noreste de Ucrania, pero están reforzando la frontera rusa y están tratando de fijar las reservas ucranianas para evitar su redespliegue en el este de Ucrania. [24]
*Elementos inmediatos para ver*

Las fuerzas rusas que atacan al sureste desde Izyum, al oeste desde Kreminna y Popasna, y al norte desde la ciudad de Donetsk probablemente obtendrán ganancias constantes pero puramente tácticas contra los defensores ucranianos.
Las fuerzas rusas probablemente intentarán matar de hambre a los defensores restantes de la planta de acero Azovstal en Mariupol y no permitirán que los civiles atrapados evacúen, pero pueden realizar costosos ataques contra los defensores ucranianos restantes para reclamar una victoria propagandística.
Es probable que las fuerzas rusas se estén preparando para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas renovadas para capturar la totalidad del Óblast de Kherson en los próximos días.
Rusia puede continuar con los ataques de bandera falsa en Transnistria y sus alrededores o moverse para generar una crisis más grave en Transnistria y Moldavia en general.


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Puede que sea un fake
> 
> 
> Nunca asumas que estás a salvo en una zona de guerra. Este #Russian soldado asumió que lo era. no lo estaba
> ...



Seguro que estaba diciendo "Mariupol ha caido"


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 Abr 2022)

Putín tomando el control de las tropas orcas como su amado Stalin Hitler?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo sobre algunos voluntarios usanos que hacen de instructores sobre el manejo del Javelin, el arma que probablemente más ha hecho por detener el avance orco.

- los instructores oficiales se marcharon cuando la invasión comenzó, estos son "aficionados"
- el curso en teoría debería durar 80 horas para dominarlo, pero en Ucrania lo tienen que hacer en dos días máximo
- los que aprendieron el manejo en un simulador en alguna base del oeste se pudieron adaptar rápido, sin el simulador es mucho más lioso
- la batería se agota en 4 horas, (no es recargable) para el curso han tenido que chapucear repuestos con baterías de moto
- antes de la invasión, los carros 'rusos' hacían lo que les daba la gana en el Donbas, ya no









Ukrainian Forces Get Crash Course on Javelin Missiles From U.S. Volunteers


Weapons supplied by the U.S. and other Western allies are playing a critical role in enabling Ukrainian forces to repel the onslaught of Russian armor; a bottleneck is training.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Abr 2022)

Russia’s push into eastern Ukraine comes amid fears of a protracted war


Analysis: The Kremlin’s mounting offensive comes as Boris Johnson and Jens Stoltenberg say war could last for years




www.theguardian.com





"
En medio de los crecientes temores entre los funcionarios occidentales de que la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania podría prolongarse durante meses o años, el Kremlin parece estar centrando sus operaciones en la ciudad de Izium como parte de los esfuerzos renovados para apoderarse de la totalidad de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Según oficiales militares ucranianos, Rusia ha estado acumulando fuerzas alrededor de la ciudad, 75 millas al sureste de Kharkiv en el río Donets, así como alrededor de la ciudad rusa de Belgorod al otro lado de la frontera. Hay afirmaciones no confirmadas de que el jefe del estado mayor general ruso, Valery Gerasimov, ha sido puesto al mando del impulso.


*Solo en la última semana, Moscú agregó 13 grupos tácticos de batallón a las fuerzas que luchan en el este y el sur de Ucrania, lo que representa entre 10.000 y 13.000 soldados adicionales*.

La creciente escala de la ofensiva alrededor de Izium se produce cuando un funcionario estadounidense anónimo sugirió el jueves que algunas tropas rusas que habían estado luchando en la ciudad portuaria sureña de Mariupol se estaban moviendo hacia el noroeste, tal vez como parte de un esfuerzo por rodear áreas de Donetsk. y las regiones de Lugansk todavía bajo control ucraniano.

*Según la última actualización del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, las fuerzas rusas parecían estar tratando de pasar por alto a Izium para evitar empantanarse en los combates allí, y en su lugar se dirigieron en dirección a Slovyansk, una evaluación que se hizo eco de las actualizaciones ucranianas más recientes*
. .

"Las fuerzas rusas que atacan [el] sudoeste desde Izium probablemente busquen eludir las defensas ucranianas en el camino directo a Slovyansk", se lee en la actualización del instituto, y señala que las fuerzas rusas solo han logrado avances menores en las últimas 24 horas.

Sin embargo, agregó que “se siguen desplegando refuerzos rusos adicionales en Belgorod para apoyar el avance de Izium”.

Las fuerzas rusas parecen estar intentando romper las defensas ucranianas en un saliente al noreste de Slovyansk, mientras intentan rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas al este en Severodonetsk.


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Fake o troleada china? Si Putin si ve esto le da un parraque


gobierno chino, canal transmite la división hipotética de Rusia después de su caída.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Abr 2022)

Est es falso a japon no le han dado nada.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Abr 2022)

Slovakia casi lista para transferir sus MIG29s a Ucraina.


----------



## Poncio (29 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Est es falso a japon no le han dado nada.



Fíjate bien, les dan las Kuriles y mas de media isla de Sajalín aunque china se coge un cacho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

que pasa que lo de izum es otra finta? es puro jet kune doo
Hay que tener en cuenta que las reservas de orcos están a full y el objetivo debe ser que ucrania acumule el suficiente potencial acribillador para ir empaquetando lo que las mazmorras de barad dur van enviando. Sino se empaqueta a ese ritmo, el trabajo por hacer empieza a acumularse y se producen acumulos excesivos de chatarra orca aun por procesar y pueden desbordar los inventarios.

Ahora mismo produciendo 12k orcos por semana y empaquetando orcos a un ritmo ponle de 6k por semana contando heridos ect, hay una acumulación en almacén importante.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Russia’s push into eastern Ukraine comes amid fears of a protracted war
> 
> 
> Analysis: The Kremlin’s mounting offensive comes as Boris Johnson and Jens Stoltenberg say war could last for years
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

esa es la verdadera hermandad que el orco jamas va a disfrutar



tomcat ii dijo:


> Slovakia casi lista para transferir sus MIG29s a Ucraina.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

A veces veo Nazis.......


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Otro Putinhit

La inflación anual en Rusia este año será 18.0-23.0%, el PIB caerá entre 8-10% — Banco de Rusia 


_Según el pronóstico del Banco de Rusia, teniendo en cuenta la política monetaria en curso, la inflación anual será del 18,0 al 23,0 % en 2022, disminuirá al 5,0 al 7,0 % en 2023 y volverá al 4 % en 2024._ 



Банк России принял решение снизить ключевую ставку на 300 б.п., до 14,00% годовых | Банк России


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)

La ciudad portuaria de Kherson, en la desembocadura del río Dniéper, en el sur de Ucrania, fue la primera -y hasta ahora la única- de las capitales de provincia ucranianas en caer ante los invasores rusos en la actual fase de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.

Las tropas rusas entraron en Kherson el 2 de marzo tras más de una semana de duros combates. Desde ese momento, los partidarios de una Ucrania libre contaron los días hasta que Kiev pudiera organizar una contraofensiva destinada a liberar la ciudad de 280.000 habitantes.

Ese día aún no ha llegado. Las tropas rusas no han conseguido avanzar mucho más al oeste de Kherson. Pero las tropas ucranianas tampoco han conseguido avanzar mucho hacia el este.

Es un punto muerto.

Esto podría cambiar si Kiev rearma sus fuerzas con artillería y otro armamento pesado donado por los países de la OTAN. Ese es el mejor escenario para Ucrania. El peor es que Rusia mantenga el control de Kherson y, tras un falso referéndum, declare la ciudad ocupada “independiente” de Ucrania.

Jerson es una de las varias ciudades portuarias a lo largo de la larga costa de Ucrania que fueron objetivos en el frente sur de la guerra más amplia de Rusia que comenzó el 23 de febrero. Berdyansk y Mariupol, en el Mar de Azov, están a pocos kilómetros del Donbás controlado por los separatistas y cayeron rápidamente.

El ejército ruso pretendía marchar hacia el oeste a lo largo de la costa ucraniana hasta la Transnistria ocupada por Rusia en el oeste de Moldavia, apoderándose de Kherson, Mykolaiv y Odessa -en ese orden- y aislando totalmente a Ucrania del mar. Odesa, el puerto más importante de Ucrania, era el mayor premio.

Pero los rusos estaban mal abastecidos y dirigidos de forma incompetente, y los ucranianos lucharon con más fuerza de la que nadie fuera de Ucrania esperaba. El avance del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas ruso se detuvo en las afueras de Mykolaiv, a 50 kilómetros al noroeste de Kherson.

En las seis semanas transcurridas desde entonces, el frente norte de Rusia alrededor de Kiev se ha derrumbado. Habiendo perdido 10.000 o más tropas y una quinta parte de sus 125 batallones tácticos, el Kremlin redujo sus objetivos de guerra. El cambio de régimen en Kiev no es factible. Pero Moscú aún espera ampliar el territorio que controla en Donbás y posiblemente también hacer otro intento por Mykolaiv y Odessa.

Una parte importante de la flota rusa del Mar Negro se está oxidando en el fondo del mar, por lo que un ataque anfibio contra Odesa está fuera del alcance de Moscú. Si los rusos van a tomar Odesa, tendrán que llegar por tierra. Desde Kherson a través de Mykolaiv.

No va bien para los rusos. “En Kherson, hemos visto que los combates continúan allí… sin que se haya informado de ningún cambio en las últimas 24 horas… con ningún cambio en el territorio controlado”, dijo a los periodistas un funcionario no identificado del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos el 19 de abril.

“En otras palabras, básicamente status quo, pero hay combates activos en la zona de Kherson”, añadió el funcionario. “No es sólo estática, hay combates. Pero no ha habido ningún cambio en quién controla qué”.

Un día después, otro -o el mismo- funcionario tenía muy poco que añadir. “Los combates continúan en la región de Kherson”, dijeron. El Pentágono señaló que las tropas ucranianas habían liberado Oleksandrivka, una ciudad costera al oeste de Kherson. Pero unos días más tarde, las fuerzas rusas habrían recuperado la ciudad.

La falta de progreso de ambos ejércitos tiene sentido. Los rusos están agotados. Los ucranianos han movilizado sus importantes reservas, pero aún no las han armado con los cientos de vehículos blindados y piezas de artillería que han donado Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido, Francia, Polonia y otros países.

El terreno alrededor de Kherson no perdona ninguna ofensiva. “Abierto de horizonte a horizonte, sin apenas desfiladeros para la infantería, y mucho menos para el equipo mecanizado”, es como describió el paisaje un voluntario canadiense del ejército ucraniano. Un atacante necesitaría una ventaja abrumadora en tanques y grandes cañones para superar las emboscadas y mantener un avance.

Hace unas semanas hubo indicios de que Ucrania estaba acumulando la fuerza necesaria. Kiev comenzó a reducir la guarnición de Odessa, redistribuyendo primero la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada hacia la lucha alrededor de Kherson. Pero parece que los comandantes aún no han redistribuido la 5ª Brigada de Tanques que también ha estado defendiendo Odesa.

Las movilizaciones rusas en Transnistria, a sólo 30 millas al oeste de Odesa, pueden ser la razón de las dudas de Kiev. Para ser claros, sólo hay un puñado de débiles batallones rusos en Transnistria. Es poco probable que supongan una amenaza seria para Odesa.

Pero perder Odesa no es una opción para Ucrania si el país va a tener alguna oportunidad de reconstruirse después de la guerra. Salvaguardar el puerto estratégico, incluso contra una amenaza menor, es posiblemente más importante para Kiev que acelerar una posible contraofensiva en Kherson.
A menos que, y hasta que el 5º batallón de tanques se desplace hacia el este desde Odessa, el 28º Mech y otras formaciones ucranianas alrededor de Mykolaiv podrían no tener suficiente potencia de fuego para avanzar sobre Kherson.

Los rusos están aprovechando el estancamiento, a su manera. Al parecer, los oficiales rusos han amenazado con reclutar a los ucranianos en Kherson, una medida que el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido describió como “una violación del artículo 51 de la Cuarta Convención de Ginebra”. En otras palabras, un crimen de guerra.

Los rusos también anunciaron planes para celebrar un referéndum en Kherson a principios de mayo que podría llevar a Moscú a declarar una “República Popular de Kherson” independiente que, de hecho, sería un estado títere ruso.

Los habitantes de Kherson protestaron contra el referéndum previsto en medio de una creciente resistencia local a la ocupación rusa. Al parecer, los partisanos de Kherson han matado al menos a dos colaboradores prorrusos en la ciudad. “Ocupantes rusos y todos los que los apoyan: estamos cerca, ya operamos en Kherson”, decían los volantes de los partisanos. “¡La muerte os espera a todos! Kherson es Ucrania”.

El voluntario canadiense pidió paciencia. “Sé que todo el mundo está esperando ansiosamente las noticias de una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Kherson, especialmente los que están en la Kherson ocupada”, tuiteó. “Sabemos que las cosas no son fáciles para ustedes”.

“Así que el plan, por ahora, es simple”, continuó. “Seguimos drenando los suministros de munición [y] equipos rusos, privándoles del sueño por la noche, asaltando sus líneas y, en general, degradando su capacidad de combate hasta que se presente una oportunidad. Siempre se presenta”.http://galaxiamilitar.es/


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

Otro sabotaje?
En Kurgan, ocurrió una explosión en la planta de Sintez, una de las empresas farmacéuticas más grandes de Rusia. 

Detalles: A las 4:44 pm hora de Moscú,
ocurrió un "accidente" en el sitio del taller No. 4 de
la planta de Sintez en Kurgan, como resultado del cual
se destruyó parte de la envolvente
del edificio. Así lo informan las autoridades
de la región.
Según el canal de telegramas Baza, dos personas
resultaron heridas a consecuencia de una potente
explosión. Según los residentes locales, las ventanas
de las casas cercanas a la empresa volaron.
Es de destacar que Sintez es una de las empresas
farmacéuticas más grandes de Rusia, ocupa
el primer lugar en la producción de
antibióticos entre los fabricantes
nacionales. En primer lugar, para el segmento
hospitalario.


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)

Nuevo juguete para Ucrania, como que lo van a estrenar ellos.


Historia de producciónHistoria de servicioAevex Phoenix GhostTipoDrone suicidaPaís de origen Estados UnidosEn servicioabril de 2022OperadoresUcrania y Fuerza Aérea de los Estados UnidosGuerrasInvasión rusa de Ucrania de 2022FabricanteAevex AerospaceCantidad121Sistema de guíaAutónomo; manual[editar datos en Wikidata]
El *Phoenix Ghost* es un pequeño vehículo aéreo de combate no tripulado, que en lugar de portar separadamente una ojiva explosiva, es en sí mismo el explosivo, para ser utilizado como una munición suicida. Su diseño estuvo a cargo de la Aevex Aerospace y, de acuerdo a un alto funcionario de defensa de los Estados Unidos, proporciona una capacidad similar a la del AeroVironment Switchblade.1 Si bien puede ser utilizado para funciones de reconocimiento incluso durante la noche, mediante el uso de sensores infrarrojos, su misión principal es el ataque, con una autonomía de vuelo de más de seis horas.

El 21 de abril de 2022, dentro del contexto de la invasion rusa de Ucrania, el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos declaró que el vehículo se había desarrollado previo a la invasión, pero que cumple con los requerimientos y las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para el combate en Dombás.234


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A veces veo Nazis.......



El equivalente ruski de Antonio Maestre.


----------



## BananeroGrone (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fake o troleada china? Si Putin si ve esto le da un parraque
> 
> 
> gobierno chino, canal transmite la división hipotética de Rusia después de su caída.



Putin ha jugado mal sus cartas, quizás dio la orden de invasión hinchado de cocaína llevada por venezolanos.

De acuerdo a lo que se negocie por debajo de mesa entre China y Occidente bye bye Rusia.

La situación actual me recuerda a este Libro.


----------



## Pete Best (29 Abr 2022)

Esto me ha hecho mucha gracia, al parecer a Rubén Gisbert con su posición sobre el conflicto de Ucrania se le ha llenado el fandom de gentuza y ha tenido que sacar un vídeo diciendo que EEUU es una democracia y Venezuela una dictadura



Los comentarios están llenos de panchitos llamándole vendido, defendiendo a Venezuela y diciendo que EEUU es un imperio genocida y no una democracia. Es lo que pasa cuando defiendes a un país como Rusia, vas a conseguir seguidores pero que son auténticos trastornados. Me da que va a disminuir su cobertura a este asunto.


----------



## lowfour (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fake o troleada china? Si Putin si ve esto le da un parraque
> 
> 
> gobierno chino, canal transmite la división hipotética de Rusia después de su caída.



Que cucos los chinos de quedan el Norte de Sakhalin donde están los yacimientos jajajja. Mejor no hacer negocios con un chino que se las saben todas.

por cierto que me gustaría ver que ha pasado con Sakhalin Energy (Joint venture con Shell), la filial de BP y otras más. Se habrán pirado? Ni de coña. Pero Schlunberger si que se ha pirado.


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fake o troleada china? Si Putin si ve esto le da un parraque
> 
> 
> gobierno chino, canal transmite la división hipotética de Rusia después de su caída.



Se la han colado a esos chinos. Es un mapa de las zonas de Rusia más cercanas a determinado país:



Edito: ya que estamos aquí uno algo diferente con España


----------



## OBDC (29 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Secuencia del video del otro día en mejor resolución:
> 
> 
> 
> Dentro del hilo de twitter está el vídeo completo...........



Lo que le tiran tiene forma de jeringa. Es como que le dicen "ahí va la cacuna".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## txusky_g (29 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Putín tomando el control de las tropas orcas como su amado Stalin Hitler?



Espera a que ordene a Steiner que ataque. Se van a cagar encima los ucros y toda la OTAN.


----------



## paconan (29 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Que cucos los chinos de quedan el Norte de Sakhalin donde están los yacimientos jajajja. Mejor no hacer negocios con un chino que se las saben todas.
> 
> por cierto que me gustaría ver que ha pasado con Sakhalin Energy (Joint venture con Shell), la filial de BP y otras más. Se habrán pirado? Ni de coña. Pero Schlunberger si que se ha pirado.



Shell esta negociando vender su parte a los chinos

Cnooc, CNPC y Sinopec Group están en conversaciones conjuntas con Shell sobre la participación del 27,5% de la empresa en la empresa de gas natural licuado Sakhalin-2

China Energy Giants in Talks for Shell’s Russian Gas Stake


----------



## esNecesario (29 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho mucha gracia, al parecer a Rubén Gisbert con su posición sobre el conflicto de Ucrania se le ha llenado el fandom de gentuza y ha tenido que sacar un vídeo diciendo que EEUU es una democracia y Venezuela una dictadura
> 
> 
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de panchitos llamándole vendido, defendiendo a Venezuela y diciendo que EEUU es un imperio genocida y no una democracia. Es lo que pasa cuando defiendes a un país como Rusia, vas a conseguir seguidores pero que son auténticos trastornados. Me da que va a disminuir su cobertura a este asunto.




Ver para creer.


----------



## McNulty (29 Abr 2022)

No sé si habrá sido premeditado o no por parte de los rusos....

_La productora de Radio Liberty, Vera Girich, murió ayer cuando un misil ruso alcanzó la casa donde vivía en Kyiv. Su cuerpo fue encontrado esta mañana._


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Espera a que ordene a Steiner que ataque. Se van a cagar encima los ucros y toda la OTAN.



El sargento Rolf Steiner  no era tan mal suboficial. Tiene frases míticas:





+

tal vez Putin debería leerlas









Cross of Iron (1977) - IMDb


La Cruz de Hierro (1977) James Coburn as Unteroffizier Feldwebel (S, Sgt.) Rolf Steiner




www.imdb.com


----------



## keylargof (29 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho mucha gracia, al parecer a Rubén Gisbert con su posición sobre el conflicto de Ucrania se le ha llenado el fandom de gentuza y ha tenido que sacar un vídeo diciendo que EEUU es una democracia y Venezuela una dictadura
> 
> 
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de panchitos llamándole vendido, defendiendo a Venezuela y diciendo que EEUU es un imperio genocida y no una democracia. Es lo que pasa cuando defiendes a un país como Rusia, vas a conseguir seguidores pero que son auténticos trastornados. Me da que va a disminuir su cobertura a este asunto.



Jajajaja que grande! Se le ha llenado el garito de niños rata. Ahora a ver que público le queda. Ser la furcia barata de Rusia es mal negocio.

Espero ver a este traidor hijo de puta haciendo cola en Cáritas


----------



## alas97 (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cascos del "segundo ejército" del mundo.



Voy a ser abogado del diablo.

es cierto que su ejército es una mierda (ruso). pero prefiero ese casco soviético que a no tener ninguno, si puede apreciar el impacto del disparo sobre el frontal . cumplió su objetivo, proteger.

Es una mierda, lo sé, desfasado, también. Tus vértebras cervicales te recordarán su uso cuando cumplas 40 años. 

No es cómodo para nada, si haces frío te congela el melón, si hay calor te achicharra el coco. pero mejor eso que tener una placa de titanio en el cráneo si algo te impacta y no te mata.

Esa gente se dispara con 7.62 con los akm 47 viejos, y aguanta el tipo, o el svd, o el dragonov modificado. con el 5.56 se la suda totalmente.


----------



## alas97 (29 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fake o troleada china? Si Putin si ve esto le da un parraque
> 
> 
> gobierno chino, canal transmite la división hipotética de Rusia después de su caída.



Lo creo, y se lo merecen también.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho mucha gracia, al parecer a Rubén Gisbert con su posición sobre el conflicto de Ucrania se le ha llenado el fandom de gentuza y ha tenido que sacar un vídeo diciendo que EEUU es una democracia y Venezuela una dictadura
> 
> 
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de panchitos llamándole vendido, defendiendo a Venezuela y diciendo que EEUU es un imperio genocida y no una democracia. Es lo que pasa cuando defiendes a un país como Rusia, vas a conseguir seguidores pero que son auténticos trastornados. Me da que va a disminuir su cobertura a este asunto.



Este es un bienquedao que va a quedar mal con todos...................


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Voy a ser abogado del diablo.
> 
> es cierto que su ejército es una mierda (ruso). pero prefiero ese casco soviético que a no tener ninguno, si puede apreciar el impacto del disparo sobre el frontal . cumplió su objetivo, proteger.
> 
> ...




El casco de acero es para proteger de los fragmentos de artillería, ningún casco protege contra un disparo de fusil. Un proyectil de arma larga con camisa de cobre los atraviesa de parte a parte a menos que se trate de una bala perdida que venga rebotada o desde muy, pero que muy lejos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno hay bastantes muestras de que los cascos han desviado balas de ak


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

En la Ex-Yugoslavia, un algo mando español (general, coronel o por ahí) salvó su vida al parar su casco marte una bala del 7.62x39 que debieron disparar a distancia máxima 300-400 metros. Creo que está en exposición en algún museo.

Eso sí, no niego que de haber disparado más cerca, no lo cuenta.


----------



## alas97 (29 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El casco de acero es para proteger de los fragmentos de artillería, ningún casco protege contra un disparo de fusil. Un proyectil de arma larga con camisa de cobre los atraviesa de parte a parte a menos que se trate de una bala perdida que venga rebotada o desde muy, pero que muy lejos.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Ese es el punto.

Pero.







Pruebas con casco kevlar y casco de acero.

Interesante el video y los debates en los comentarios.



Como dije anteriormente, mejor tener algo antiguo que no tener nada. aunque eso no quita que los mandos rusos sean unos ratas.


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

Ni siquiera los cascos de kevlar de los gusanos pueden parar un proyectil de AK-47 (7,62x39), ni de AK-74 calibre 5.45x39 y aunque no los atraviesa de parte a parte, el que tenga la cabeza dentro ya no tiene que preocuparse nunca más de qué día le pagan el sueldo.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Alpharius (29 Abr 2022)

Lo que faltaba. La Leti dedicando lanzagranadas


----------



## ELVR (29 Abr 2022)

Olvídate de lo que ponga la wiki y los folletos de los fabricantes. Alcances efectivos:

5.56x45 (la de la otan) : 300 metros aprx.

7.62x39 (la del Kalashnikov clásico) : 400 metros aprox.

5.45x39 (la de los Kalashnikov de nueva generación) : ni idea pero parece que sus prestaciones son en general peores que la del cartucho otan. Eso sí, si te da tiene unos efectos muy chungos en los tejidos.


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ese es el punto.
> 
> Pero.
> 
> ...



vaya tontá de ensayo "normalizado"

desde cuando un casco debe aguantar la presión de una prensa?? se podría llegar a la estúpida conclusión de que lo bueno y de calidá es un casco de hormigón armado 

ains...


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

hay diferencias en los desfiles con respecto a otros años?? sí

pero ey, los aviones van a hacer una formación en Z

muy útil en las incursiones aéreas


----------



## Casino (29 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ese es el punto.
> 
> Pero.
> 
> ...




Evidentemente es mejor llevar algo a no llevar nada, y aunque los cascos modernos de kevlar ofrecen mayor protección, si te dan de lleno estás jodido, solo te puedes escapar si como esos soldados te dan de refilón o es una bala rebotada.
Gracias por el aporte, esos vídeos siempre dan buena idea de lo fácil que es perder el pellejo a poco que tengas mala suerte. Y al revés. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## At4008 (29 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Lo que faltaba. La Leti dedicando lanzagranadas



Otra posibilidad es que la soldado que se encargó de empaquetar los lanzagranadas se llamaba "Leticia" y la nota no tiene ninguna relación con "Letizia".


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Lo que faltaba. La Leti dedicando lanzagranadas



En ese hilo de tuitee encontré esto, interesante









Ukrainian Women Who Changed the History: Roksolana


Hurrem Sultan, also known under the name Roksolana, was the wife of famous Ottoman Emperor Suleiman the Magnificent. She became the first woman in the history of the East who shared the right of ruling the Empire with her husband.




destinations.com.ua


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Abr 2022)

Senior Defense Official Holds a Background Briefing, April 28, 2022


Senior defense officials held a briefing.



www.defense.gov






que alguien se lo lea y haga un resumen, que estoy perezoso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

esos chismes podrían ser operados telemáticamente desde cualquier lugar del mundo vía satélite en tiempo real.
estaria delicatesen que los ucros sencillamente lanzan los chismes en cantidades industriales y tranquilamente desde sus barracones en la antartida, gente ya muy pro del flight simulator se dedique a masacrar latas. VAmos hasta lo podrian hacer I.As tranquilamente.



Nicors dijo:


> Nuevo juguete para Ucrania, como que lo van a estrenar ellos.
> 
> 
> Historia de producciónHistoria de servicioAevex Phoenix GhostTipoDrone suicidaPaís de origen Estados UnidosEn servicioabril de 2022OperadoresUcrania y Fuerza Aérea de los Estados UnidosGuerrasInvasión rusa de Ucrania de 2022FabricanteAevex AerospaceCantidad121Sistema de guíaAutónomo; manual[editar datos en Wikidata]
> ...


----------



## kenny220 (29 Abr 2022)

Joder, me he metido en el tema de guerra de Ucrania sin registrar, y Ostia parece radio Moscú, ya no sólo los foreros típicos, Zhúkov, Xico malo, Nash, luego los sin avatar y con cuentas recientes.

Puff, bendito ignore


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (29 Abr 2022)

Minuto 2:07 ; _"Puede que Rusia siga queriendo demostrar de lo que son capaces, pero son simplemente una *horda, *son sólo carne de cañón"

_


----------



## Nicors (29 Abr 2022)

Lo del Pegasus parece que confirma los tratos de los golpistas catalanes con el imperio turco chino.










El CNI facilitó las pruebas clave sobre el vínculo de Carles Puigdemont con Vladimir Putin que investiga la Justicia


El espionaje del CNI con Pegasus sirvió, entre otras cosas, para apuntalar la investigación sobre los lazos entre Puigdemont y Rusia.




okdiario.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Putin está preparando una Declaración para el 9 de mayo durante el Desfile de la Victoria en Moscú, en la que se espera que se declare una Movilización General y una Declaración de Guerra contra Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Esta Clarinete.

Por eso es importante que Ucrania reviente todo lo que pueda las rutas logisticas detras de las lineas enemigas, incluso las carreteras que van a Kiev ect desde bielorusia tienen que ser minadas ect a DESTAJO, a FULL, al ras: los puentes en el bajo dnieper que dan paso a jerson importantisimo reventarlos

Esto es un mero proceso industrial, tienes que hacer que el ritmo que destruyes orcos, sea superior al ritmo en el que entran en ucrania. Por que tienen orcos hasta artar y despues un rato mas



César Borgia dijo:


> Putin está preparando una Declaración para el 9 de mayo durante el Desfile de la Victoria en Moscú, en la que se espera que se declare una Movilización General y una Declaración de Guerra contra Ucrania.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Abr 2022)

Para el 9 de mayo ya estarán los drones y artillería de la nato en ucrania. Demasiado tarde para la movilización general. Sólo carne de cañón


----------



## At4008 (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## At4008 (29 Abr 2022)

Mejor con música


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Abr 2022)

*Rusia se está quedando sin misiles de precisión, dicen funcionarios occidentales*


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>





Los irlandeses
El pais mas rico de la UE al menos superando el millon de habitantes 

Menos que Malta


----------



## alas97 (29 Abr 2022)

Ucrania acaba de recibir un envío masivo de armas desde España. Los ucranianos encontraron salchichas españolas entre las cajas con lanzagranadas y una postal que decía: “¡Os deseo la victoria! Con amor, Leticia”. Tardaron un momento en comprender que era de la Reina de España.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

muchisima chatarra triturada


----------



## alas97 (30 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vaya tontá de ensayo "normalizado"
> 
> desde cuando un casco debe aguantar la presión de una prensa?? se podría llegar a la estúpida conclusión de que lo bueno y de calidá es un casco de hormigón armado
> 
> ains...



Basicamente es una prueba, de lo duro que son.

cuando chaval bromeábamos con el invento de las gafas antitanques... es una magufada, pero luego se inventó las máscaras faciales de protección y ya tu vez. Aguantan un disparo, pero la fractura facial no te la quita nadie, y luego está el casco de titanio ruso con protector facial, una burrada brutal, pero funciona en entornos demasiados, je, complicados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Joder qué gentuza!
Unos y otros tironucables.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

Kutuzovka. Pueblo liberado. Así luce ahora el cuartel general de los ocupantes rusos


----------



## Mr. Frost (30 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho mucha gracia, al parecer a Rubén Gisbert con su posición sobre el conflicto de Ucrania se le ha llenado el fandom de gentuza y ha tenido que sacar un vídeo diciendo que EEUU es una democracia y Venezuela una dictadura
> 
> 
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de panchitos llamándole vendido, defendiendo a Venezuela y diciendo que EEUU es un imperio genocida y no una democracia. Es lo que pasa cuando defiendes a un país como Rusia, vas a conseguir seguidores pero que son auténticos trastornados. Me da que va a disminuir su cobertura a este asunto.



Ahora que mencionas al payaso éste de Rubén Gisbert, mirad como estaba de foca la otra payasa de Liusivaya en 2014, para colmo como apoderada del PSOE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Otro puente que cae, esta vez cerca de Melitopol...

La logística del Frente Sur cada vez más complicada para los rusos con tanto puente que se cae


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Abr 2022)

La nato debe dar el máximo de artillería, drones, tanques, aviones en las próximas 2 semanas. Putin va movilizar un 1 millon de orcos el 9 de mayo durante el desfile de la victoria


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Rusia se está quedando sin misiles de precisión, dicen funcionarios occidentales*



Hace ya por lo menos una semana.
Es una magnífica noticia.
Ya tengo ganas de saber de los 155. cada impacto afecta letalmente a 100m a la redonda y la cadencia está en 9 dpm según leí.


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

Otro dron lanzando granadas de mortero:


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro dron lanzando granadas de mortero:



Están haciendo cosas chulísimas.


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Más chatarra pulverizada, esta vez un blindado..


Si iban unos cuantos dentro no parece haber quedado mucho de ellos


----------



## Soler (30 Abr 2022)

Material orco destruido


Convoy orco estruido


Los follacabras tiktokers siguen acumulando bajas:


A este le explotaron en la cara:


Ejército ucraniano ha liberado Rus'ka Lozova y Kutuzivka.


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

West Ramps Up Ukraine Weapons Aid as Expectations About War’s Outcome Shift


A war that started with Western efforts at damage control has become one that offers a strategic opportunity for the West to constrain Russia’s expansionist ambitions.




www.wsj.com


----------



## cienaga (30 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace ya por lo menos una semana.
> Es una magnífica noticia.
> Ya tengo ganas de saber de los 155. cada impacto afecta letalmente a 100m a la redonda y la cadencia está en 9 dpm según leí.



Hombre 
100 metros no, es un proyectil de 20-25kg con 10-15 kg de explosivo


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Para el 9 de mayo ya estarán los drones y artillería de la nato en ucrania. Demasiado tarde para la movilización general. Sólo carne de cañón



Habrá mobilización pero estas cosas no son instantaneas, mínimo mínimo un mes hasta que empiecen a llegar al frente y la gente no querrá ir, se van a multiplicar los sabotajes x1000.

Una cosa es apoyar el tema de boquilla y otra que te den una ak vieja, un casco de lata, un jersey gordo a modo de chaleco y te metan en un tren hacia el frente sin siquiera tener un plan claro. Hasta los más aguerridos foreros se hacen otánicos si les obligan a ir a ellos.


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Kutuzovka. Pueblo liberado. Así luce ahora el cuartel general de los ocupantes rusos



Pero qué pandilla de anormales degenerados borderline! Cuartel general y parece el típico documental de uno de esos abuelos con síndrome de Diógenes, no me extraña se les incendien las cosas, una cerilla ahí en verano y fuera.

Son realmente una horda, es la definición perfecta.


----------



## lowfour (30 Abr 2022)

De instagramer al cielo


----------



## moncton (30 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La nato debe dar el máximo de artillería, drones, tanques, aviones en las próximas 2 semanas. Putin va movilizar un 1 millon de orcos el 9 de mayo durante el desfile de la victoria



Por poder, puede "movilizar" a todos los ciudadanos entre 16 y 65 años, eso ya lo hizo Hitler en el 45

Luego habra que ver que hace con esos "soldados" en papel, si ya no puede equipar lo que tiene desplegado ahora...


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Abr 2022)

Se ve que ya está disponible el flyer (cual disco de Lloret) del desfile del 9.

Mitad de vehículos de lo normal, solo 131, no han podido juntar ni los 200 y pico habituales que tampoco son tanto. Muchos son tipo ultramoderno T14 que en realidad supongo son poco más que maquetas.








vs







Por cierto, en Lloret se curran fliers mucho más guapos.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Voy a ser abogado del diablo.
> 
> es cierto que su ejército es una mierda (ruso). pero prefiero ese casco soviético que a no tener ninguno, si puede apreciar el impacto del disparo sobre el frontal . cumplió su objetivo, proteger.
> 
> ...



Pues no sé, en Youtube hay vídeos probando cascos y a no ser cascos ultra modernos, ninguno aguanta un 7.62 o un 5.56 lo único que aguantan y a penas son tiros de pistola de bajo calibre.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Olvídate de lo que ponga la wiki y los folletos de los fabricantes. Alcances efectivos:
> 
> 5.56x45 (la de la otan) : 300 metros aprx.
> 
> ...



Te aseguro que un 5.56 alcanza más de 300 metros, en los campos de tiro los soldados disparan a 200 metros sin miras y es bastante fácil acertar, supongo que con 300 m se refieren a cuando el proyectil empieza a hacer la parábola y empieza a perder fuerza, estoy seguro que un disparo con cierto angular pasa del km


----------



## Akira. (30 Abr 2022)

*Las compras europeas de energía a Rusia cuadruplican la ayuda a Ucrania*

*La UE ha financiado a Moscú con importaciones por 44.000 millones desde la invasión*

*La ayuda de Estados Unidos a Ucrania es un 50% superior a la aportada por la Unión Europea*









Las compras europeas de energía a Rusia cuadruplican la ayuda a Ucrania


Los países europeos no han dejado en las últimas semanas de expresar públicamente su apoyo a Ucrania. No solo con palabras, sino con ayuda militar y económica. Sin




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pero qué pandilla de anormales degenerados borderline! Cuartel general y parece el típico documental de uno de esos abuelos con síndrome de Diógenes, no me extraña se les incendien las cosas, una cerilla ahí en verano y fuera.
> 
> Son realmente una horda, es la definición perfecta.



Los que peinen canas o empiecen a hacerlo, seguramente sintieron algo parecido. Muchos crecimos durante los 80 escuchando la terrible amenaza que era el ejercito soviético. Luego cayo la Unión Soviética y poco después al mongolo de Sadam le dio por invadir Kuwait y empezó la operación Escudo del desierto. Era impresionante ver la organización del ejercito de la "coalición". bases perfectamente montadas, hileras de tanques perfectamente alineados, cientos de miles de soldados exactamente con el mismo uniforme y equipo, etc, etc. Poco después empezó la primera guerra de Chechenia. Y recuerdo haber pensado, bueno, estos ya no son el ejercito Soviético pero tampoco estarán tan lejos y me esperaba imágenes similares a las del golfo pérsico. Aun alucino cuando recuerdo las imágenes en la tele de unos pavos, cada uno con un uniforme diferente calentándose las manos en un fuego dentro de un barril entre unos tanques desperdigados por el barro. Y por lo que vemos, en eso siguen.


----------



## moncton (30 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los que peinen canas o empiecen a hacerlo, seguramente sintieron algo parecido. Muchos crecimos durante los 80 escuchando la terrible amenaza que era el ejercito soviético. Luego cayo la Unión Soviética y poco después al mongolo de Sadam le dio por invadir Kuwait y empezó la operación Escudo del desierto. Era impresionante ver la organización del ejercito de la "coalición". bases perfectamente montadas, hileras de tanques perfectamente alineados, cientos de miles de soldados exactamente con el mismo uniforme y equipo, etc, etc. Poco después empezó la primera guerra de Chechenia. Y recuerdo haber pensado, bueno, estos ya no son el ejercito Soviético pero tampoco estarán tan lejos y me esperaba imágenes similares a las del golfo pérsico. Aun alucino cuando recuerdo las imágenes en la tele de unos pavos, cada uno con un uniforme diferente calentándose las manos en un fuego dentro de un barril entre unos tanques desperdigados por el barro. Y por lo que vemos, en eso siguen.



Los follaputines ya no comentan lo de "los americanos tardaron 40 dias en llegar a bagdad"

Aquello si que fue una operacion logistica para mover cientos de miles de toneladas a miles de km de sus bases, me imagino que incluso el agua tuvieron que llevar, comida, municiones, todos los vehiculos por avion o barco. Y jamas tuvieron que parar porque les faltaba combustible

Joder, en las bases USA tenian KFC y Mcdonalds, con empleados de uniforme

Y los rusos no pueden ni avanzar 200 km de sus fronteras sin quedarse a dos velas

Ya puede el Putin llamar a filas a su puta madre que lo pario, que sin medios materiales no le sirve de nada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

Van a saltar chispas entre los boniatos y los kadirovitas alli donde se encuentren. No se entiende muy bien que se le ha perdido a un boniato a 5.000 km en ucrania; el imperio debe atravesar un proceso de descolonizacion clamoroso. Las armas de los boniatos se deben volver contra la cheka kadirovita para constituirse en feliz republica independiente de mongolistan, es lo normal.

Otra lectura que vemos es que los kadirovitas funcionan como CHEKA o policia politica aplicando la orden 227; Estado profundo. Parece que esa gente se está posicionando para alcanzar en algún momento el poder en el kremlin; es posible que los rusos terminen disfrutando de ser siervos de los chechenos. Hay que tener cuidado con lo que se desea porque querer constituirse en un brutal imperio luego tiene implicaciones no calculadas.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Más "incendios" de edificios críticos en Rusia................esta mañana toca una central eléctrica .


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te aseguro que un 5.56 alcanza más de 300 metros, en los campos de tiro los soldados disparan a 200 metros sin miras y es bastante fácil acertar, supongo que con 300 m se refieren a cuando el proyectil empieza a hacer la parábola y empieza a perder fuerza, estoy seguro que un disparo con cierto angular pasa del km



Si te fijas bien puse efectivo (alcance) subrayado. Es lo que consigues con un arma ordinaria con munición ordinaria. Mira qué nombre le han puesto a este fusil: 






LR-300 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Y parece que finalmente en USA se han decidido y ahora apuestan por cambiar al 6,8 que tiene un alcance efectivo, insisto, de unos 500-600 metros.

Y sí, si tienes tiempo, dinero y ganas (en Usa y según estado) puedes montarte un ar-15 con cañón y munición para acertar a muy larga distancia.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por poder, puede "movilizar" a todos los ciudadanos entre 16 y 65 años, eso ya lo hizo Hitler en el 45
> 
> Luego habra que ver que hace con esos "soldados" en papel, si ya no puede equipar lo que tiene desplegado ahora...



Movilización masiva y una guerra larga tiene toda la pinta de ser una vuelta a 1917, algo que la garrapata ajedrecista sabe bien por su amor a la historia imperial rusa. Solo que en este caso él sería al que acribillarían a balazos.

En cualquier caso, una movilización de ese tipo tardará meses en llegar al frente. Empezarían llamando gente que haya hecho el servicio militar recientemente, y empezaría un problema diferente: reducir el tejido productivo para sostener una guerra de desgaste.


----------



## lowfour (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más "incendios" de edificios críticos en Rusia................esta mañana toca una central eléctrica .



ostia esto si que puede ser un ataque directo a la energía rusa. Esa central igual alimenta la planta de gas licuado que hay al sur de la isla. Tiene pinta de ser relativamente nueva, como la
Planta en si.


----------



## EGO (30 Abr 2022)

A los orcos de la federacion mordoriana les han vendido durante años que los militares occidentales son LGTB pilotando carros de combate pintados de rosa y se han encontrado con una picadora de carne y chatarra.

Maskirovka occidental.

La realidad suele ser bastante diferente....


----------



## moncton (30 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Movilización masiva y una guerra larga tiene toda la pinta de ser una vuelta a 1917, algo que la garrapata ajedrecista sabe bien por su amor a la historia imperial rusa. Solo que en este caso él sería al que acribillarían a balazos.
> 
> En cualquier caso, una movilización de ese tipo tardará meses en llegar al frente. Empezarían llamando gente que haya hecho el servicio militar recientemente, y empezaría un problema diferente: reducir el tejido productivo para sostener una guerra de desgaste.



Rusia entro en la primera guerra mundial y ya sabemos como acabo aquello

de la enciclopedia britanica...









Russian Empire - World War I


From December 31, 1893, Russia had a defensive alliance with France. In 1904 France and Great Britain put an end to their overseas rivalries. This Entente Cordiale was followed on September 13, 1907, by an agreement between Great Britain and Russia delimiting their mutual spheres of interest in...



www.britannica.com





_From December 31, 1893, Russia had a defensive alliance with France. In 1904 France and Great Britain put an end to their overseas rivalries. This Entente Cordiale was followed on September 13, 1907, by an agreement between Great Britain and Russia delimiting their mutual spheres of interest in Persia, Afghanistan, and Tibet. Thus the Triple Entente was born. By entering World War I, Russia kept the word given to its allies and partners.

*Despite some reforms in the preceding decade, the Russian army in 1914 was ill-equipped to fight a major war, and neither the political nor the military leadership was up to the standard required.* Nevertheless the army fought bravely, and both soldiers and junior officers showed remarkable qualities. The Russian invasion of East Prussia in August 1914 was defeated by Paul von Hindenburg and Erich Ludendorff at Tannenberg, but it required the Germans to send reinforcements from the Western Front and so saved France from defeat and made possible the victory of the Marne. *The campaigns of 1915 and 1916 brought terrible casualties to the Russian forces, which at times did not even have sufficient rifles.* But as late as July 1916 the Russian army was capable of making a successful offensive under Gen. Aleksey Brusilov in Volhynia and Bukovina.

*The Russian people did not respond to the war with real enthusiasm. The government could not overcome its traditional distrust of any public initiative, even in the organization of medical supplies or munitions for the forces*. In the Fourth Duma a majority of the centre and moderate right formed a Progressive bloc and proposed the formation of a national coalition government “possessing the confidence of the country” and a program of reforms which could be carried out even in wartime. The emperor rejected the proposal and prorogued the Duma, on September 16, 1915.* Eleven days earlier the emperor decided to assume personal command of the armies in the field.

The result was that in Petrograd (as the capital had been renamed at the beginning of the war, in place of its old German-sounding name) the empress was in fact in command.* She herself was under the influence of the adventurer and self-styled “holy man” Grigory Rasputin, whose hold over her was due to his ability to arrest the bleeding of the hemophilic tsarevich, Alexis. *Thus to the massive casualties at the front, the retreat of the armies, and the growing economic hardships was added the knowledge, widespread in the capital and among the upper classes, that the government of the country was in the hands of incompetents. Rumours of treason in high places were widely believed*, though the historical evidence does not suggest that they were true. On the night of December 29–30, 1916, Rasputin was murdered,* but the system was beyond salvation. There was in fact no hand at the helm, and the ship was drifting onto the rocks.*

The end of the Romanov dynasty

_
*The collapse came suddenly on March 8, 1917, planned by no one. A number of factories in Petrograd were on strike, and many of their workers were on the streets, as were the women in shopping queues and other women celebrating the international socialist anniversary of Women’s Day. These crowds turned into demonstrations, and the demonstrations took over large areas of the capital. The workers came out in the streets with political slogans: “Down with Autocracy!” and “Down with War!” Two days later the emperor ordered the military governor to fire on the demonstrators, but the soldiers refused to use their rifles, and unit after unit went over to the workers. The police and gendarmes did shoot, and street fighting took place. Meanwhile the Duma, which had been prorogued, refused to disperse. A Petrograd Soviet of Workers’ and Soldiers’ Deputies was elected, like that of 1905.*

A que me suena todo esto?


----------



## lowfour (30 Abr 2022)

Sakhalin GRES-2 power station







www.gem.wiki





planta de carbón????? Es decir tienen Gas a lo bestia en Sakhalin pero generan energía del carbón?

edito: claro, Sakhalin produce Gas Natural licuado porque todo está muy remoto. Seguro que no tienen gaseoducto hasta la planta esa. Hmmmm.


----------



## Nicors (30 Abr 2022)

Si hay declaración de guerra, occidente tiene que responder con medidas expeditivas, por ejemplo la expulsión de todos los rusos y el embargo de sus bienes, sean oligarcas, medio pensionistas o muertos de hambre.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Abr 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Sakhalin GRES-2 power station
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si los sabotajes siguen a este ritmo Rusia se va a quedar sin infraestructura en unos meses, y yo que me alegro. 

Entre las sanciones y los sabotajes espero que veamos la economía rusa colapsando en poco tiempo. Recordemos que una parte importante de las sanciones son la maquinaria industrial y los repuestos.


----------



## lowfour (30 Abr 2022)

Tres años tiene la planta 









RusHydro launches state-of-the-art thermal power plant on Sakhalin Island - Power Engineering International


RusHydro has announced the opening of the Sakhalinskaya GRES-2 on Sakhalin Island. The modern 120 MW power plant with long-run annual output of 840 kWh will replace the obsolete Sakhalinskaya GRES, currently scheduled for decommissioning. The new plant has successfully passed all comprehensive...



www.powerengineeringint.com


----------



## Casino (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Si te fijas bien puse efectivo (alcance) subrayado. Es lo que consigues con un arma ordinaria con munición ordinaria. Mira qué nombre le han puesto a este fusil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El 6.8 en realidad tiene un alcance efectivo de algo menos de 300 metros. Y su precisión a larga distancia es mala, o muy mala.
Los ejércitos occidentales acabarán implementando el 6.5 que sí que tiene un alcance efectivo de 400 y una muy buena precisión hasta los casi 1200. 
Pero a partir de 200 metros hay que ser un tirador entrenado para acertar en un blanco con la precisión necesaria para neutralizarlo.
Ni con un buen hierro llega cualquiera a ponerse a pegar tiros que dan en el objetivo. La mayoría de soldados hacen como los chechenos, pum pum pum, y no aciertan un tiro.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (30 Abr 2022)

Lo último de Trufault:


----------



## At4008 (30 Abr 2022)

Izyum - Siguen perdiendo blindados

New footage of the destruction of enemy military equipment in the Izyum direction in the area of the village. Topolskoye, Kharkiv region


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

[GUANAZO] Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general


El exjefe de la OTAN advierte que Occidente debe 'prepararse' para un conflicto en el 'peor de los casos' con Rusia mientras Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general Las tropas rusas ingresaron a Ucrania a fines de febrero en...




www.burbuja.info





*El exjefe de la OTAN advierte que Occidente debe 'prepararse' para un conflicto en el 'peor de los casos' con Rusia mientras Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general*

Las tropas rusas ingresaron a Ucrania a fines de febrero en lo que Vladimir Putin (en la foto, arriba) llamó una 'operación militar especial' para desmilitarizar y 'desnazificar' a Ucrania y prohibió el uso de la palabra 'guerra', pensando que terminaría en un pocas semanas. Sin embargo, los jefes del ejército, frustrados porque la invasión se ha extendido ahora a la tercera semana, han pedido al presidente ruso que declare la guerra, lo que permitiría una movilización masiva de tropas rusas y una escalada en el conflicto. El secretario de Defensa de Gran Bretaña, Ben Wallace, dijo que el presidente ruso podría aprovechar el desfile del día de la victoria de Rusia (en la foto, abajo, un ensayo del desfile de este año) el 9 de mayo para anunciar la movilización masiva de sus reservas para un impulso final en Ucrania. Se produce cuando el ex jefe de la OTAN, Richard Sherriff, advirtió que Occidente debe '


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Abr 2022)

"No hay tiempo para el fatalismo", palanganero del Kremlin que en su día calificó la invasión como una cagada sideral, ahora empieza a hablar de escenarios catastróficos. Pero aún queda esperanza... si los rusos se ponen a currar como no lo han hecho en su vida 

_La presión acumulada sobre Rusia por las amenazas de las tres canastas pondrá a prueba la fuerza de su estado. Un conjunto de conmociones puede conducir a todo tipo de escenarios catastróficos, incluidos intentos de “golpes palaciegos”, revueltas espontáneas e incluso guerras civiles con participación del exterior. Puede resultar que la apuesta por la caída y la desaparición inminente de Occidente sea ilusoria, y Rusia resulte ser el eslabón débil. Pero tales escenarios no están predeterminados. Hay otra alternativa. Rusia sufrirá inevitables transformaciones dolorosas y sufrirá pérdidas, pero tendrá una base fundamentalmente diferente para su vida. *Esto solo es posible si las fuerzas creativas de las personas se desatan y liberan en todos los niveles. Tendremos que redescubrir nuestro propio país y sus fuerzas productivas, así como las de los estados que han sido una prioridad secundaria para nosotros durante siglos*. Es simplemente imposible predecir la trayectoria del futuro en las condiciones actuales. Sin embargo, es útil recordar que la Unión Soviética colapsó en circunstancias internacionales mucho más favorables. Por lo tanto, los choques externos e internos por sí solos difícilmente predeterminan el futuro. El futuro de Rusia depende de sí mismo. Ahora no es el momento para el fatalismo._









No Time for Fatalism


The Ukrainian conflict has effectively overhauled the challenges and threats that Russia faces. We have had next to no such precedent in our history. The accumulation of shocks and their cumulative effect can impinge both on the society and on Russia’s statehood. There will be no going back...




russiancouncil.ru


----------



## At4008 (30 Abr 2022)

*Ukraine’s 59th Motorized Brigade struck and destroyed a Russian T-72B3 tank in the East today*


----------



## tucco (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Kutuzovka. Pueblo liberado. Así luce ahora el cuartel general de los ocupantes rusos



Joder, joder, joder. Hay más orden en la guarida del Cártel de Jalisco o de la Mara Salvatrucha...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (30 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Luego habra que ver que hace con esos
> "soldados" en papel, si ya no puede equipar lo que tiene desplegado ahora...



Pues poner más soldados que munición tenga el enemigo.
Estrategia rusa desnazificadora típica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pues poner más soldados que munición tenga el enemigo.
> Estrategia rusa desnazificadora típica.



Si funcionó contra Finlandia porque los fineses no podían comprar más munición...
Pero aquí el sumistro de balas a Ucrania es continuo


----------



## tucco (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más "incendios" de edificios críticos en Rusia................esta mañana toca una central eléctrica .



Demasiados "incidentes" ya como para ser casualidad. No obstante, tampoco veo creíble que puedan tratarse se sabotajes in situ ucranianos o de rusos descontentos. 
¿Cabría la posibilidad de ataques cibernéticos que provocasen cortocircuitos y posteriores incendios?


----------



## paconan (30 Abr 2022)

Las sanciones duelen..

*Levantamiento de sanciones contra Rusia como parte de conversaciones de paz con Ucrania: Lavrov*

El levantamiento de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia es parte de las negociaciones de paz entre Moscú y Ucrania, que son "difíciles" pero continúan a diario, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, en declaraciones publicadas el sábado.










Lavrov says sanctions being discussed with Ukraine, Kyiv denies it


Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov has said the lifting of sanctions imposed on Russia is part of peace talks with Ukraine, but senior Ukrainian negotiator Mykhailo Podolyak denied that this was the case.




www.reuters.com





#Lavrov dijo que las conversaciones entre #Moscow y #Kyiv continúan a diario, no son fáciles. Además del estado libre de armas nucleares y la "desnazificación" de #Ukraine , las partes están discutiendo el levantamiento de las sanciones. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Lavrov dijo que no pedirá el levantamiento de las sanciones.




Planta que entró en servicio en 2019 con un coste de aproximadamente 40 MIL MILLONES de rublos
las islas son parte de Sakhalin. La planta de energía de 120 megavatios saboteada era completamente nueva: entró en servicio en 2019. Se esperaba que suministrara 1/3 de las necesidades energéticas #Sakhalin , casi 500,000 habitantes.


La central eléctrica de carbón GRES-2 de 120 megavatios fue saboteada en #Sakhalin . Aproximadamente 40 MIL MILLONES de rublos en llamas. ~ $ 560 millones


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

SU-57s el día 9 jajajajaja




No habrá Tochka-Us...


----------



## Ungaunga (30 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Demasiados "incidentes" ya como para ser casualidad. No obstante, tampoco veo creíble que puedan tratarse se sabotajes in situ ucranianos o de rusos descontentos.
> ¿Cabría la posibilidad de ataques cibernéticos que provocasen cortocircuitos y posteriores incendios?



Lo veo. Si mi memoria no me falla, los israelíes les montaron algo parecido a los iraníes en la planta de enriquecimiento de uranio. Hackearon los controladores Siemens haciendo que las centrifugadoras giraran fuera de rango y las reventaron todas (miles).


----------



## podemita medio (30 Abr 2022)

El plan ruso ahora parece ser tomar toda la parte sur y dejar sin acceso al mar a Ucrania.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wein (30 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Las sanciones duelen..
> 
> *Levantamiento de sanciones contra Rusia como parte de conversaciones de paz con Ucrania: Lavrov*
> 
> ...



Una central de carbón de 120 MW 560 millones de dólares? A no ser que fuera un prototipo para convertir carbon en oro va a ser que no vale tanto. Hay un cero de más.


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los follaputines ya no comentan lo de "los americanos tardaron 40 dias en llegar a bagdad"
> 
> Aquello si que fue una operacion logistica para mover cientos de miles de toneladas a miles de km de sus bases, me imagino que incluso el agua tuvieron que llevar, comida, municiones, todos los vehiculos por avion o barco. Y jamas tuvieron que parar porque les faltaba combustible
> 
> ...



Putin ha perdido esta guerra. Esperemos que no tarde en perder la vida, y cuanto antes le den una buena ración de ese polonio que tanto le gusta.


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

Habría que preguntarle al mariscal Truñov. Lo mismo se trata de una finta extraña que desconocemos...o con tanta mierda y desorden quieren entretener a los ucranianos para que pierdan tiempo limpiando y recogiendo....lo mismo es un tipo extraño de jugada maestra que el resto de los mortales no alcanzamos a comprender.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Una central de carbón de 120 MW 560 millones de dólares? A no ser que fuera un prototipo para convertir carbon en oro va a ser que no vale tanto. Hay un cero de más.



Ya sabes, el 75% de comisiones. Para los yates, mansiones, etc.


----------



## Poncio (30 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues no sé, en Youtube hay vídeos probando cascos y a no ser cascos ultra modernos, ninguno aguanta un 7.62 o un 5.56 lo único que aguantan y a penas son tiros de pistola de bajo calibre.



En este video del pirao de kentucky ballistics si parece que aguantan. Ahora, como te quede el melón por dentro después del impacto debe ser otro cantar.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Rusia se está quedando sin misiles
> 
> Cuando el rey de Inglaterra cedio l zar pedro en grande y su sequito de visita de incognito en Londres un palacete en Greenwich mirando al tamesis descubrieron con horror al irse losnrusos como se solian limpiar el culo con las cortinas
> 
> ...


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

Lo de la Movilización General tiene sentido si como parece esto es cierto:

_La batalla de Donbas parece haberse convertido *ya en una batalla de desgaste que casi no ofrece ninguna posibilidad de una gran victoria rusa* y lo más probable es que *se agote en la próxima semana debido a pérdidas insostenibles*._


----------



## paconan (30 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Una central de carbón de 120 MW 560 millones de dólares? A no ser que fuera un prototipo para convertir carbon en oro va a ser que no vale tanto. Hay un cero de más.



Puede que haya bailado algún cero
según datos que he visto, costó sobre 45000 M de rublos y en comisiones y mordidas se fueron 18000 M de rublos



En 2021, una evaluación del proceso de construcción de Sakhalin GRES-2 encontró que los clientes estatales habían "pagado de más" por el proyecto en RUR 18 mil millones. RusHydro también se vio obligada a pagar una multa al presupuesto federal debido al retraso de tres años en la finalización de la estación, que ascendió a 244 millones de rublos.

A junio de 2019 no ha habido más noticias sobre la Fase II o la Fase III del proyecto y parecen cancelarse.









Sakhalin GRES-2 power station







www.gem.wiki


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

El uso que dan los ruskis de sus helicópteros.. dan ascopena


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Los chenenos se lian a tiros con los propios rusos en Kiselivka por pillaje, en la región de Kherson. Tuvo que intervenir el FSB


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Otro video de un UAV ucraniano arrojando municiones sobre un BMP-3 ruso.


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El uso que dan los ruskis de sus helicópteros.. dan ascopena



Eso se ha visto en varios videos, es una técnica muy vieja para atacar con cohetes exponiendose lo menos posible en vez de hacer tiro directo que con cohetes sería lo normal, se disparan a gran distancia para que caigan en tiro parabólico lo que pasa es que la precisión es de risa. Eso se hacía ya con aviones en la II GM y Corea.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Dando los buenos dias los ruskis


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dando los buenos dias los ruskis



Esta es la edición Directors Cut


----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)

Más bocas inútiles que alimentar. 


Además, sería estúpido porque movilizan a los jóvenes que son los que menos apoyan a Putin y la guerra.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

El experto militar en #Russian la televisión estatal dice que se ha preparado un "campo de filtración" en la región #Donetsk que puede aceptar hasta 100.000 prisioneros.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (30 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lo de la Movilización General tiene sentido si como parece esto es cierto:
> 
> _La batalla de Donbas parece haberse convertido *ya en una batalla de desgaste que casi no ofrece ninguna posibilidad de una gran victoria rusa* y lo más probable es que *se agote en la próxima semana debido a pérdidas insostenibles*._



y con qué equipas a los soldados?? con antorchas y horcas??


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (30 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Ahora que mencionas al payaso éste de Rubén Gisbert, mirad como estaba de foca la otra payasa de Liusivaya en 2014, para colmo como apoderada del PSOE.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042383



hostia pero si hace no mucho era la fan n1 de ayuso 


estara bien de la azotea esta individua? le darian vodka en el biberon?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

*La bisnieta de Jruschov dice que el mundo está más cerca de la guerra nuclear que durante la crisis de los misiles en Cuba*
Rusia y Occidente están más cerca de la guerra nuclear que durante la crisis de los misiles en Cuba, advirtió la bisnieta de Nikita Khrushchev.

Nina Khrushcheva, una académica cuyo bisabuelo fue líder de la Unión Soviética durante la crisis de los misiles cubanos de 1962, advirtió que la guerra en Ucrania parece ser más peligrosa ya que ninguna de las partes parece dispuesta a "retroceder".

Khrushcheva dijo que tanto el presidente de los Estados Unidos, John F. Kennedy, como Khrushchev acordaron reducir la escalada tan pronto como la guerra nuclear se convirtiera en una amenaza real.

Hablando en el programa Today, Khrushcheva, profesora de asuntos internacionales en la New School de Nueva York, dijo sobre la crisis de 1962:



> Lo que realmente salvó al mundo en ese momento fue que tanto Jruschov como Kennedy, sin importar lo que pensaran de la ideología del otro y no estuvieran de acuerdo con ella, y no querían ceder y parpadear primero, sin embargo, cuando apareció la amenaza de un conflicto potencial de cualquier tipo que inmediatamente retrocedieron.





> Estamos más cerca de más temas, nucleares, que de cualquier otra manera, porque hoy no veo ningún lado, particularmente el lado ruso, retrocediendo, y eso es lo que realmente me asusta más”.



Jruschova también afirmó que la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania era "una guerra de poder" entre Occidente y Rusia en la que Ucrania es "hasta cierto punto un peón".

Si bien el exjefe del MI6, Sir Alex Younger, secundó sus preocupaciones sobre la amenaza de una guerra nuclear, rechazó su visión del conflicto como una "guerra de poder". Él dijo:



> La idea de que esta es una guerra más amplia, que estamos en un conflicto más amplio con Rusia, simplemente juega con la narrativa rusa a medida que se ven presionados porque podrán decirle a su gente que esta es una guerra defensiva”.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Ahora que mencionas al payaso éste de Rubén Gisbert, mirad como estaba de foca la otra payasa de Liusivaya en 2014, para colmo como apoderada del PSOE.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042383



Creía que era fake , pero si que es, la fanegas del psoe ha pasado por musa pizpi de vox y ahora putinesca .

Esa es una agente rusa desde el principio.









Una asociación de estudiantes de la Complutense denuncia el asalto de su sede


La asociación universitaria Unión de Estudiantes para el Futuro Profesional (UEFP) ha denunciado el asalto de su sede ubicada en la Facultad de...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## Nicors (30 Abr 2022)

Más de lazis y Rusia









Tsunami, 'Voloh' y los CDR: las causas judiciales que cercan al independentismo radical


La denuncia del independentismo por el presunto espionaje con el programa israelí coincide con varios casos en los tribunales que ponen bajo sospecha al secesionismo radical




www.vozpopuli.com




*Tsunami, 'Voloh' y los CDR: las causas judiciales que cercan al independentismo radical*





Incidentes tras la manifestación convocada por Tsunami Democratic por el partido entre el FC Barcelona-Real Madrid en el Camp Nou.


La denuncia de los partidos independentistas por presunto espionaje con el programa israelí Pegasus coincide en el tiempo con varias causas judiciales que siguen tramitando los tribunales acerca de los promotores de la plataforma Tsunami Democrátic, los Comités de Defensa de la República (CDR) y el 'caso Voloh' de desvío de fondos, en este último con presuntas conexiones con la Rusia de Vladímir Putin.

Se trata de procedimientos abiertos tras investigaciones policiales a raíz del referéndum ilegal celebrado en Cataluña el 1 de octubre de 2017 y que llevó a la condena del Tribunal Supremo (TS) de los líderes de las asociaciones civiles ANC y Omnium Cultural, así como de los dirigentes al frente del Govern excepto los fugados, entre ellos el expresident Carles Puigdemont.

En sede judicial, el titular del Juzgado Central de Instrucción Número 6 en la Audiencia Nacional, Manuel García Castellón, investiga bajo secreto a Tsunami Democratic para determinar cuál fue su papel en los graves disturbios que siguieron a las condenas por el 'proces' en el otoño de 2019, así como quiénes estaban detrás de la plataforma independentista y cuáles fueron sus fuentes de financiación.

Una de las cuestiones sobre las que se puso la lupa en su momento fue que Tsunami Democrátic utilizó una aplicación móvil para sus acciones de protestas, entre ellas el intento de asalto del aeropuerto de El Prat, el corte de la frontera de la Jonquera o las reiteradas protestas con barricadas frente a la Jefatura de la Policía en Vía Layetana.

*Compraventa de gas ruso para financiar el 1-O*
García Castellón sumó a esa causa secreta parte de 'Voloh', otro caso donde el Juzgado de Instrucción Número 1 de Barcelona, a cargo de Joaquín Aguirre, investiga el presunto desvío de fondos públicospara financiar el proceso independentista.
Esta misma semana, el juez de 'Voloh' ha citado como investigado al empresario ruso Alexander Dimitrenko, que participó en una compraventa de gas entre Rusia y China que supuestamente sirvió para financiar el referéndum del 1-O, según adelantó 'El Periódico de Cataluña' y confirmó Europa Press en fuentes judiciales.
Dimitrenko habría viajado dos veces a Moscú junto al director de la oficina de expresidente de Carles Puigdemont, Josep Lluís Alay, supuestamente para buscar apoyos al proceso independentista. El empresario, al que el Gobierno le ha denegado la nacionalidad española por su vinculación con los servicios de Inteligencia rusos, está citado el 31 de mayo en el Juzgado de Instrucción 1 de Barcelona, que investiga el presunto desvío de fondos.
Con el rechazo inicial de la Fiscalía, los jueces avalaron que la Guardia Civil analizara el móvil de Alay por su vínculo con Dimitrenko, de quienes los magistrados destacan que, tras la operación de compraventa de gas, fue nombrado embajador de la Cámara de Barcelona "con la colaboración" del entonces presidente de la corporación, Joan Canadell, -ahora diputado de Junts en el Parlament- y creen que se reunieron con el vicepresidente del Govern, Jordi Puigneró.
También en base a las conversaciones intervenidas, el auto de la Audiencia de Barcelona recogía que Alay aludía a que habían recibido 295.000 euros como pago de garantía por la compraventa. El juez del 'caso Voloh' también investiga un presunto delito urbanístico, de tráfico de influencias y de prevaricación, que tiene como principal investigado al exconseller de ERC Xavier Vendrell.
*Una denuncia reiterada*
En paralelo a estas investigaciones judiciales y otras que buscan responsabilidades en los desórdenes públicos de grupos afines a la independencia de Cataluña, el entorno independentista ha intensificado sus denuncias en las instituciones europeas y algunos medios internacionales asegurando que se enfrentaban a una persecución general por motivos políticos, al igual que hicieron cuando el TS juzgó y condenó por sedición y malversación a los impulsores del 1-O.
Uno de los argumentos más utilizados ha sido el del supuesto uso ilegal de los medios utilizados por las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado y, en su caso, también por el CNI.
En este sentido apunta la investigación de Citizen Lab publicada en 'The New Yorker' que revela la infección masiva de más de 60 dispositivos móviles de políticos y activistas independentistas, lo que ha obligado al Gobierno a reaccionar reactivando la constitución de la comisión en el Congreso sobre gastos reservados, rebajando la mayoría para incluir a cuatro grupos independentistas.
Junto a las peticiones de dimisión de la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, que subrayó que el Estado tenía la obligación de defenderse de las amenazas contra su integridad, el Ejecutivo ha defendido que la actuación del CNI se lleva a cabo siempre bajo tutela judicial, al igual que ocurre con las de la Policía y la Guardia Civil. Desde el Ministerio del Interior se ha puntualizo, no obstante, que no utilizan el programa Pegasus.
*Detención de Puigdemont en Alemania y CDR*
Tras la detención en 2018 en Alemania de Puigdemont, por ejemplo, el independentismo ya criticó la supuesta mala praxis del Estado por la colocación de una baliza de seguimiento en su coche.
Más recientemente, algunos de los procesados por el juez García Castellón por pertenencia a organización terrorista, como presuntos miembros de una facción radical de los denominados Comité de Defensa de la República (CDR), han reclamado tener acceso a las órdenes judiciales por las que se autorizaron las escuchas telefónicas y los seguimientos, además de a los audios originales, no solo las transcripciones.
La Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional les dio la razón al entender que se trata de una petición "legítima" por cuanto el instructor "hace continua referencia a las intervenciones telefónicas, la instalación de dispositivos de escuchas y balizas de seguimiento" en el auto con el que les situó a un paso del banquillo de los acusados.




¿Esta Alemania implicada?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

La batalla de Donbas parece haberse convertido ya en una batalla de desgaste que casi no ofrece ninguna posibilidad de una gran victoria rusa y lo más probable es que se agote en la próxima semana debido a pérdidas insostenibles.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas utilizando a la población civil de Kherson como escudos humanos..


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

*El diálogo entre Moscú y Washington sobre la estabilidad estratégica está formalmente "congelado", informaron los medios estatales rusos, citando a un funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.*

Vladimir Yermakov, jefe de no proliferación nuclear del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, dijo que esos contactos podrían reiniciarse después de que Rusia complete lo que llama su “operación militar especial” en Ucrania , según la agencia de noticias Tass. Moscú usa este término para describir su invasión de Ucrania.

Yermakov afirmó que Moscú creía que Estados Unidos planeaba finalizar proyectos para desplegar misiles de mediano y corto alcance en Europa y la región de Asia y el Pacífico. No proporcionó pruebas para respaldar la afirmación.



> La aparición de tales armas en esas regiones empeorará aún más la situación y alimentará la carrera armamentista”, lo cita Tass.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> En este video del pirao de kentucky ballistics si parece que aguantan. Ahora, como te quede el melón por dentro después del impacto debe ser otro cantar.



Es un casco de kevlar la mayoría de cascos no lo son, y menos las becenillas rusas


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Próxima ofensiva ucraniana?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (30 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Lo veo. Si mi memoria no me falla, los israelíes les montaron algo parecido a los iraníes en la planta de enriquecimiento de uranio. Hackearon los controladores Siemens haciendo que las centrifugadoras giraran fuera de rango y las reventaron todas (miles).



asi lo hicieron, los ordenadores no estaban conectados a la red y tiraron unos usb por el parking de la planta, y a partir de ahi ya se sabe lo que paso.


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chenenos se lian a tiros con los propios rusos en Kiselivka por pillaje, en la región de Kherson. Tuvo que intervenir el FSB



Follacabras vs turcomongoles

FIGHT!


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Follacabras vs turcomongoles
> 
> FIGHT!



En la prensa española dirían Guerra de clanes sin citar orígenes ni nacionalidad


----------



## tucco (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El uso que dan los ruskis de sus helicópteros.. dan ascopena



Parece un Mi-8 artillado, vuelta a la Guerra de Afganistán...


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más "incendios" de edificios críticos en Rusia................esta mañana toca una central eléctrica .



La guerra que está llevando a cabo Ucrania, entiendo que con el apoyo de USA y UK, pero llevando ellos el peso del riesgo, está siendo absolutamente excepcional. 

Se estudiará sin duda durante décadas por venir. Es todo primoroso: una defensa eficiente, inteligente y extrenadamente flexible y adaptativa. Ataques audaces de operaciones especiales de extrema precisión y perfecta ejecución. Un uso excelso de la contra inteligencia.

Absolutamente extraordinario. Cierto es que tienen delante a unos zotes border line corruptos vulgares rateros, pero aún así.


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dando los buenos dias los ruskis



Es acojonante el puto vídeo. No alcanzo a comprender después de tantos días esa extraña costumbre que tienen los rusos de meterse en coches o en blindados cuando les caen bombas del cielo. Joder, que lo mejor es salir corriendo como si no hubiera un mañana...resguardarse es morir...


----------



## Alpharius (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El uso que dan los ruskis de sus helicópteros.. dan ascopena



Es ucraniano, pero vaya, que los rusos hacen lo mismo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (30 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Más de lazis y Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puchi tenia el mobil con pegasus, por eso hay denuncias a NSO, en cinco paises europeos, y en la comision europea. gonzalez pons iba a presidir la comision contra polonia por espiar a la disidencia politica, pero ahora espanya se ve que hace lo mismo. Tenia pinchados los telefonos de periodistas y abogados, van a pedir la nulidad de todos los juicios indepes porque todos los abogados tenian pegasus. Puchi no cruzo la frintera alemana a francia porque cni tenia 2 aviones esperando para detener y le iban a extraditar en media hora, puchi mas listo, espanya le tenia el telefono pinchado en alemania, abogados alemanes tambien espiados, vamos es un follon que ya se vera como evoluciona, pero polonia se esta riendo de que espanya iba a presidir la comision contra ellos.


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El 6.8 en realidad tiene un alcance efectivo de algo menos de 300 metros. Y su precisión a larga distancia es mala, o muy mala.
> Los ejércitos occidentales acabarán implementando el 6.5 que sí que tiene un alcance efectivo de 400 y una muy buena precisión hasta los casi 1200.
> Pero a partir de 200 metros hay que ser un tirador entrenado para acertar en un blanco con la precisión necesaria para neutralizarlo.
> Ni con un buen hierro llega cualquiera a ponerse a pegar tiros que dan en el objetivo. La mayoría de soldados hacen como los chechenos, pum pum pum, y no aciertan un tiro.
> ...



He echado un vistazo a ver si estaba equivocado y la wiki dice que 300 yardas (274m) y en este foro dicen lo que he apuntado antes 400-500









6.8 deer round and approximate effective range


I recently got an 18" bison armory spr upper. I put a 4-12 BDC scope on it. This will be a Virginia whitetail rifle primarily. I was wondering what factory ammo I should start with. I also want to work up a load for the 110 accubonds. I am wondering where I should zero and about how far can I...




www.68forums.com





en el primero hablan de puntas de 90 gr y en el enlace de 100 gr.

bueno, este hilo va de otra cosa así que no me entretendré sobre alcances de munición que, como digo, no es el tema. Para el interesado hay un montón de datos en internet. Simplemente añadir que llegue o sobrepase los 300 metros, la munición que se está buscando responde a dos cosas: una a las críticas a la poca "pegada" del 5.56 y otra a que la generalización de miras de nueva tecnología entre los soldados de a pie (nunca mejor dicho) ha revolucionado las tácticas de infantería dado que ahora pueden ver y dar a objetivos mucho más lejos y con más precisión de lo que hasta ahora era habitual.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> y con qué equipas a los soldados?? con antorchas y horcas??



No les de ideas.


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Abr 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Como curiosidad, decir que el ejercito rumano usa el URO VAMTAC de UROVESA, las versiones ST3 y ST5, vehiculo estandarizado del ejercito español, fabricado y diseñado en Galicia.
> 
> Una curiosidad distendida del hilo.



De ahora en adelante, los ucranianos también los usarán:


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chenenos se lian a tiros con los propios rusos en Kiselivka por pillaje, en la región de Kherson. Tuvo que intervenir el FSB



La mejor infantería del mundo, según algunos en este foro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

no es por falta de planes; el plan ruso es llegar hasta lisboa, es un asunto de posibilidades reales de cumplir sus planes, si les dejas llegan a constantinopla



podemita medio dijo:


> El plan ruso ahora parece ser tomar toda la parte sur y dejar sin acceso al mar a Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> La mejor infantería del mundo, según algunos en este foro.



Si fueran buenos en combate habrian fundado su propio imperio y no serian una banda de cabreros arrinconados en las montañas del caucaso.

Infanteria buena es la europea y ahi estan los libros de historia demostrandolo.

Los chechenos solo son descerebrados y su destino contra infanteria profesional es morir rapidamente.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Menuda invasión............ 

Y el nini del móvil ni se ha enterado.


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es por falta de planes; el plan ruso es llegar hasta lisboa, es un asunto de posibilidades reales de cumplir sus planes, si les dejas llegan a constantinopla


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> He echado un vistazo a ver si estaba equivocado y la wiki dice que 300 yardas (274m) y en este foro dicen lo que he apuntado antes 400-500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para los legos en la materia, el peso de la pólvora que lleva un cartucho y el peso de la bala que sale disparada por el mismo, se mide en grains (granos) que equivale cada uno al peso de un grano de cebada.... De igual manera que las piedras preciosas se miden en quilates, cada uno de los cuales pesa lo mismo que una semilla de algarrobo (karat es su nombre en griego), curiosidades históricas...


----------



## Fígaro (30 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La guerra que está llevando a cabo Ucrania, entiendo que con el apoyo de USA y UK, pero llevando ellos el peso del riesgo, está siendo absolutamente excepcional.
> 
> Se estudiará sin duda durante décadas por venir. Es todo primoroso: una defensa eficiente, inteligente y extrenadamente flexible y adaptativa. Ataques audaces de operaciones especiales de extrema precisión y perfecta ejecución. Un uso excelso de la contra inteligencia.
> 
> Absolutamente extraordinario. Cierto es que tienen delante a unos zotes border line corruptos vulgares rateros, pero aún así.




Lo que está pasando ahora va a dar para muchos tomos.


----------



## At4008 (30 Abr 2022)

Siguen perdiendo material


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Sin confirmar, otro barco dañado/(hundido?)



Esa es una Perry de la US Navy. Probablemente en pruebas de explosiones / impactos o como objetivo para maniobras una vez dejado el casco prácticamente vacío.

Edito: corresponde a esto;


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

Pendiente de verificar.

En Granhermania te arrestan si muestras carteles invisibles de protesta:


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Abr 2022)

Imágenes que sintetizan los vuelos de inteligencia de aviones NATO y de Suecia del 15 al 28 de abril. Incluyen las posiciones rusas y bases aereas rusas y bielorrusas:


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

Yo me iría corriendo y no me metería en ningún lado, ni a cubierto ni en vehículo alguno. Está claro que si te metes en algún lado van a hacer mejor puntería que si te vas corriendo a la puta carrera y te tiras a un río o a cualquier sitio....


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



Les dejamos pasar sin oponer resistencia, y cuando estén bien dentro dinamitamos los túneles y puentes que nos unen con Francia. Volamos los aeropuertos y entonces los matamos a todos. Degollándolos como si fueran puercos, a navajazos si hace falta. Como cuando echamos a los franchutes, regando los campos de España con la sangre de los invasores...


----------



## Casino (30 Abr 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> En este video del pirao de kentucky ballistics si parece que aguantan. Ahora, como te quede el melón por dentro después del impacto debe ser otro cantar.




Pero le da de refilón. Hay otros vídeos en donde le hace un agujero al casco de kevlar aunque no lo atraviese de parte a parte.





Dr Polux dijo:


> El uso que dan los ruskis de sus helicópteros.. dan ascopena



Ya le han respondido, en el segundo 23 se ve que porta los distintivos ucranianos.




ELVR dijo:


> He echado un vistazo a ver si estaba equivocado y la wiki dice que 300 yardas (274m) y en este foro dicen lo que he apuntado antes 400-500
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno, como norma general, los cazadores suelen ser tiradores más avezados que muchos soldados. Ellos se lo costean todo y de su precisión depende que después del estipendio realizado consigan su presa o no.
Y no se puede comparar la situación de un aguardo con la de estar en combate, salvo quizá para los francotiradores.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Casino (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Luego los follaputines se ponen muy dignos con el maltrato a los prisioneros orcos.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Nicors (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pendiente de verificar.
> 
> En Granhermania te arrestan si muestras carteles invisibles de protesta:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

Este vídeo no hay por dónde cogerlo, salen unos cuantos vehículos rusos destruidos al lado del edificio y un tanque ruso disparando al edificio, entiendo que es probable que hubiera defensores en ese edificio previamente (y que causaran los destrozos de esos vehículos), pero que el tanque se ponga a dispararlo sin cubrirse con nada a tan poca distancia es ridículo, porque si hay defensores armados en él pueden asomarse y reventarlo sin esfuerzo alguno.


----------



## Chaini (30 Abr 2022)

*"Un agente de inteligencia ucraniano-saboteador ingresó a Pridnestrovie (Transnitria) desde Ucrania. Fue atrapado mientras minaba la frontera. Durante los interrogatorios, mugió, lo enviaron a una planta empacadora de carne. Esta es nuestra vaca y la ordeñamos. "*








*Peleas callejeras reales en Mariupol cerca de Azovstal Incluso en el cerco completo, los combatientes del Regimiento Azov continúan cobrando impuestos a los soldados de élite de Katsap, que solo pueden huir *


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este vídeo no hay por dónde cogerlo, salen unos cuantos vehículos rusos destruidos al lado del edificio y un tanque ruso disparando al edificio, entiendo que es probable que hubiera defensores en ese edificio previamente (y que causaran los destrozos de esos vehículos), pero que el tanque se ponga a dispararlo sin cubrirse con nada a tan poca distancia es ridículo, porque si hay defensores armados en él pueden asomarse y reventarlo sin esfuerzo alguno.



En el texto pone:

En este video, una clara demostración de por qué los civiles de Mariupol, incluidos los que se están reubicando en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal, tienen miedo de abandonar los sótanos y no creen que los ocupantes puedan evacuar el lugar de manera segura.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este vídeo no hay por dónde cogerlo, salen unos cuantos vehículos rusos destruidos al lado del edificio y un tanque ruso disparando al edificio, entiendo que es probable que hubiera defensores en ese edificio previamente (y que causaran los destrozos de esos vehículos), pero que el tanque se ponga a dispararlo sin cubrirse con nada a tan poca distancia es ridículo, porque si hay defensores armados en él pueden asomarse y reventarlo sin esfuerzo alguno.





Limpieza etnica


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

En la Batalla de Donbas, las tácticas rusas consisten en llevar a cabo ataques frontales solo con infantería contra posiciones ucranianas fortificadas. No obtienen ganancias significativas en el frente de batalla. Las bajas de los invasores son insostenibles: de 100 a 400 invasores mueren cada día.


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la Batalla de Donbas, las tácticas rusas consisten en llevar a cabo ataques frontales solo con infantería contra posiciones ucranianas fortificadas. No obtienen ganancias significativas en el frente de batalla. Las bajas de los invasores son insostenibles: de 100 a 400 invasores mueren cada día.



Están usando reclutas del Dombas para eso, esos muertos no cuentan como muertos rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

La Guardia Nacional de Florida está entrenando tropas ucranianas. Las principales unidades de la Guardia FL son: • Equipo de Combate de la Brigada de Infantería 53 • 164 Brigada de Artillería de Defensa Aérea Y los principales sistemas de armas que pueden entrenar las dos brigadas son: M777A2, HIMARS y M1097 Avenger.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la Batalla de Donbas, las tácticas rusas consisten en llevar a cabo ataques frontales solo con infantería contra posiciones ucranianas fortificadas. No obtienen ganancias significativas en el frente de batalla. Las bajas de los invasores son insostenibles: de 100 a 400 invasores mueren cada día.



De ser eso cierto, hablaríamos de una horquilla de entre 400 y 1200 bajas al día. Eso es una locura.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam. El sindicato FNV Havens negó el acceso del barco al puerto de Amsterdam. Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Menuda invasión............
> 
> Y el nini del móvil ni se ha enterado.



buena señal que no tenga la cabeza tan huesuda como hace 5 años


----------



## alas97 (30 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues no sé, en Youtube hay vídeos probando cascos y a no ser cascos ultra modernos, ninguno aguanta un 7.62 o un 5.56 lo único que aguantan y a penas son tiros de pistola de bajo calibre.



Ya se ha aclarado aquí, depende de la distancia y también puse videos de soldados norteamericanos que sobrevivieron de disparos al coco por sus benditos cascos.

Bendito sean.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> De ser eso cierto, hablaríamos de una horquilla de entre 400 y 1200 bajas al día. Eso es una locura.



a solo con las fotos de twitter,los rusos han perdido 600 tanques...que son como 3 veces mas los tanques de españa...,pero veo que no hay nadie en el kremlim que quiera parar estar locura...de echo puttin se ha puesto cabezón


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> De ser eso cierto, hablaríamos de una horquilla de entre 400 y 1200 bajas al día. Eso es una locura.



El tuitero se equivoca cuando dice que los rusos no ganan nada haciendo eso.
Los usan para detectar las baterías ucranianas y bombardearlas con su propia artilleria..

Salvan tanques sacrificando reclutas de la RPD


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha empezado hoy a usar drones civiles de emergencias. Parece que se le están acabando los drones militares


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la Batalla de Donbas, las tácticas rusas consisten en llevar a cabo ataques frontales solo con infantería contra posiciones ucranianas fortificadas. No obtienen ganancias significativas en el frente de batalla. Las bajas de los invasores son insostenibles: de 100 a 400 invasores mueren cada día.



En otro foro pusieron un enlace a un hilo del Axis-Forum donde un ex-general alemán hacía una evaluación de la infantería soviética en la 2GM. No puse ese enlace en su momento porque, aunque había reminiscencias por decirlo así, me pareció ya fuera de lugar para este hilo de Ucrania-2022.

Sin embargo hay un párrafo que sí creo que es correcto mencionar en este tema en concreto:

_If the Soviets failed in their first attack, a second, third, fourth, fifth and sometimes even further attacks were
certain to follow at short notice, but during all my years of experience the repeat attacks did not depart a single time
from the pattern of the first attack. The Russian officers’ lack of flexibility, which has been mentioned previously, was
aggravated by the fact that they were always held personally responsible for failures, so that they were anxious to
report the accomplishment of the assigned mission under which any circumstances._

Traducción automática por simple y llana desidia de mi parte:

_Si los soviéticos fallaban en su primer ataque, se realizaban un segundo, tercero, cuarto, quinto y, a veces, incluso más ataques.
seguro que seguirá a corto plazo, pero durante todos mis años de experiencia, los ataques repetidos no partieron una sola vez
del patrón del primer ataque. La falta de flexibilidad de los oficiales rusos, que se ha mencionado anteriormente, fue
agravado por el hecho de que siempre se les hacía personalmente responsables de los fracasos, de modo que estaban ansiosos por
informar del cumplimiento de la misión encomendada en virtud de cualquier circunstancia._


----------



## paconan (30 Abr 2022)

Un montón de #Russia 'n obús y cañones de campo en camino a #Ukraine guerra de artillería de trinchera como I.WW












Que estan vaciando los museos de la guerra fría? es otra finta?

Transferencia de obuses rusos y combustible a Donbas, Se transporta otra chatarra de los años 60


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (30 Abr 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Demasiados "incidentes" ya como para ser casualidad. No obstante, tampoco veo creíble que puedan tratarse se sabotajes in situ ucranianos o de rusos descontentos.
> ¿Cabría la posibilidad de ataques cibernéticos que provocasen cortocircuitos y posteriores incendios?




no, eso son pajas de periodistas bocachanclas


no se pueden provocar cortos en remoto


----------



## UNKAS (30 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov es una hiena que se prepara a zamparse los despojos de lo que quede de Putin. Lo sabe el FSB, y la facción anti-Putin de los servicios secretos están filtrando a occidente los planes del checheno, se quejan amargamente de que la ceguera obcecada de Putin va directa al desastre para Rusia.

Hasta hoy, Kadyrov dice que es "el orgulloso soldado raso de Putin" y que gustoso se la come por detrás al turcochino si se lo pide. La realidad es muy distinta. Carta nº 16 filtrada por el FSB a WindofChange: *el plan de Kadyrov culmina en la creación de su propio Emirato Caucásico independiente*, y parece irle muy bien...








*CARTA Nº 16 DEL INSIDER- FSB CRITICO CON PUTIN: LOS VERDADEROS PLANES DE KADIROV*


_"Por transparencia: tengo ideas preconcebidas sobre esta figura, pero intentaré dar un análisis sin hacer juicios personales. *Kadyrov hace mucho tiempo *[como parte de la "operación de guerra"]* redujo la actividad de sus formaciones militarizadas a un trabajo puramente mediático.*

Sí, sus fuerzas especiales están involucradas en algunos ataques, pero daré algunas aclaraciones que pueden considerarse máximamente creíbles: 

El núcleo de sus grupos de ataque en Ucrania, en este momento no está formado por sus fuerzas especiales de élite, sino por algunos "voluntarios chechenos", miembros de las fuerzas del orden, etc. *El porcentaje de sus luchadores de élite allí ha disminuido drásticamente; *

- Prácticamente todas las operaciones de combate de las unidades chechenas se llevan a cabo desde detrás de las líneas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, e incluso las fuerzas en LDPR*.* Esto se llama el "espectáculo de perros y ponis"; 

* El comando militar ruso, a juzgar por los datos proporcionados por los muchachos de ДВКР (DCKR - Contrainteligencia militar), no tiene una idea muy buena de dónde están ahora las llamadas "fuerzas de élite de las unidades chechenas"*. 

*En la propia Chechenia se están realizando movimientos militares muy activos, ocultos al máximo a la vista del público. 

Hay razones para creer que Ramzan Kadyrov teme por su propia seguridad debido a los riesgos de revueltas internas y amenazas externas [todos, desde Ingushetia (frontera con Chechenia) hasta las diversas agencias, incluido nuestro Servicio, se están poniendo en fila (para neutralizar a Kadyrov)]* . 

Pero puede que no todo resulte tan sencillo. *Hay razones para creer que Kadyrov no solo comprende la inevitable guerra civil en Rusia, sino que también está jugando activamente en los dos lados de la brecha potencia*l [Halcones vs. Palomas]: 

Al mismo tiempo, está agitando esta grieta a una fase caliente mientras también trata de acumular suficiente apoyo de las masas de las fuerzas radicales listas para ser activadas en caso de que el cisma se materialice por completo. 

Una vez más sobre la guerra civil: La realidad actual deja al país con* dos opciones. Primero: un colapso total debido a una combinación completa de todas las acciones incorrectas juntas. Segundo: una guerra civil y la oportunidad de saltar a algún tipo de solución de ingeniería. *

Reconocer esta realidad: una admisión fáctica de la derrota del Servicio. Es por eso que no quiero profundizar en este tema por ahora, duele. 

*Al propio Kadyrov no podría importarle menos Ucrania, el Donbass o toda esta operación de guerra. Ha trascendido este marco; ya está pensando en una realidad diferente donde la guerra/operación es solo un elemento de sus planes. *

Si bien fue considerado simplemente un tonto con grandes recursos de poder, resultó ser mucho más astuto [ no diré "más sabio-más inteligente"] 

*En este momento, Ramzan está construyendo su juego a una velocidad vertiginosa, un juego en el que no solo tiene la intención de cerrarse en defensa [como nosotros mismos evaluamos hasta hace poco], sino que está decidido a pasar al ataque. *

*En esencia, será el principal beneficiario del fracaso militar de Rusia: en la próxima picadora de carne de Donbass, tiene la garantía de mantener intactas sus fuerzas, mientras que en cualquier resultado de la batalla, el resto de las fuerzas rusas quedarán gravemente mermadas y exhaustas. . *

Sus ruidosas declaraciones sobre "marchar sobre Kiev" son un golpe de efecto para los partidarios de la guerra en la sociedad rusa, que ya no pueden saciar sus apetitos con ningún resultado teóricamente posible. 

*Incluso si nuestras fuerzas armadas ganan la batalla de Donbass, las fuerzas estarán tan debilitadas que lo único que queda por hacer es tomar una larga pausa, consolidar posiciones y comenzar el reabastecimiento urgente de fuerzas.*, mientras que ya es poco realista restaurar las capacidades técnicas bajo sanciones de tan gran escala en un corto período de tiempo. 

*E incluso para eso todavía tienes que ganar, lo cual es imposible sin el uso a gran escala de medios de destrucción no convencionales. La experiencia de la guerra moderna de este tipo [Siria, Irak] muestra que, en el mejor de los casos, las pérdidas rusas serán 1:8, si no 1:10. 

"Un ataque nuclear táctico" con este tipo de sistema de línea de batalla previsto no lograría nada, un ataque masivo podría provocar tales consecuencias que no tiene sentido considerarlas. Es decir, si es “técnicamente posible”, para lo cual no hay certeza *

Más precisamente, para empezar, esto requeriría el consentimiento de todos los involucrados (para ejecutar un ataque nuclear), lo que parece ser complicado. 

Entonces requerirá que las capacidades técnicas coincidan con los "deseos", y aquí todo es complicado. Y luego todavía tienes que lanzar de una manera que no obtengas un misil igualmente golpeando el punto de origen. (Un ataque nuclear en respuesta desde Occidente) 

Y los misiles aún deberán alcanzar los objetivos, porque las "intercepciones no uniformes" de tales misiles sobre nuestro territorio podrían ser un "efecto secundario" desagradable que anularía todo. 

*En cualquier caso, Kadyrov no puede evitar darse cuenta de que después de la batalla de Donbass tendrá la fuerza militar más poderosa y lista para el combate del país.* Pero entonces podría sobrevenir una gran agitación, en la que todo sería confuso. 

Los bolcheviques no eran una fuerza seria en Rusia a principios del siglo pasado, pero aprovecharon la situación, junto con la presencia de ciertos cuadros valiosos, y no se equivocaron con el tiempo. 

La confusión e incertidumbre dan una oportunidad a aquellos que antes no tenían ninguna y que resultarán estar preparados para la situación

*Además, Kadyrov no es en realidad un partidario de la "ideología patriótica rusa" [todos sus cuentos de hadas de ser el "soldado de infantería de Putin" son cuentos para idiotas ]*: Si logra tragarse toda Rusia - ideal, si logra tragarse una parte importante de ella - también buena, 


*si logra crear un "Emiratos del Cáucaso" condicional, ¿y quién dice que esto no es suficiente para Kadyrov y aquellos que ahora están preparando el terreno de manera muy silenciosa y metódica para este proyecto? 

Todo análisis real termina en el punto en que comienza la agitación [guerra civil, agitación total - aquí se permite la forja de palabras]. Según todos los indicios, Kadyrov se está preparando para este momento como ningún otro, todo lo demás es ruido, diseñado para ocultar sus verdaderos planes. *

La culminación del problema ruso ahora ha sido creada personalmente por Putin, ya por el hecho de que pone sus demandas políticas por encima de cualquier conveniencia: militar, social, económica. 

No tenemos una estrategia: existen algunos requisitos globales que exigen informes y planes positivos solo al estilo de "ahora lo lograremos" [de ahí el "análisis", en lugar del análisis real]. 

Hace tan solo dos semanas, existía la esperanza de que la crisis actual obligaría a los principales líderes del país a dar un paso atrás responsable, evaluar la situación y buscar soluciones reales a la situación actual. 

*Pero en cambio, vemos el comportamiento de un jugador que ha tenido un colapso emocional y está tratando de recuperar sus apuestas perdidas a toda costa. Y no hay nadie que lo detenga, y su entorno se entrega a ello *[deberían ver cómo hasta nuestra gente se arrastra (en el FSB)]…

*Y es Kadyrov quien ahora grita más fuerte que nadie, está gritando sobre la aventura en Kiev más fuerte que nadie. En este momento se está preparando para hacer un gran avance, que no será fácil de contrarrestar para nosotros.* 

Y muchas fuerzas en el caos que se avecina pueden intentar unirse rápidamente a la "mano dura" (Kadyrov) que los ayudará a no perder lo viejo y también a morder lo nuevo. 

El hecho de que, después de su victoria, esta fuerte mano suya les permitirá deslizarse ágilmente sobre el cuchillo, esa noción está en algún lugar, en la "maravilloso lejanía".

Pero no se nos permite hablar de esto hoy. No podemos escribir tales informes. Prohibido evaluar la situación global. ¿Recuerdas, como en la historia de Galich? 

“Y criarás lobos en la tierra,
les enseñarás a mover la cola, 
Y eso tendrá un costo: 
eso será, debes entenderlo, más tarde…” 

Entonces Kadyrov se está preparando para este "más tarde" ahora, para todos los efectos. Mientras tanto, vamos a atrapar a algunos traidores, así que está eso... No veo más opciones para prevenir esto y estoy pasando al modo de declaraciones”. _


(FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN del día 16 #FSBletters del #WindofChange )


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Que le meten un pepino los orcos a la Jolie...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un montón de #Russia 'n obús y cañones de campo en camino a #Ukraine guerra de artillería de trinchera como I.WW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la artillería no digo nada, pero con el combustible que cabe en esas cisternas tienen como para 5 minutos de marcha con los tanques.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este vídeo no hay por dónde cogerlo, salen unos cuantos vehículos rusos destruidos al lado del edificio y un tanque ruso disparando al edificio, entiendo que es probable que hubiera defensores en ese edificio previamente (y que causaran los destrozos de esos vehículos), pero que el tanque se ponga a dispararlo sin cubrirse con nada a tan poca distancia es ridículo, porque si hay defensores armados en él pueden asomarse y reventarlo sin esfuerzo alguno.



Ahora que venga algún follaorcos a decir que van despacio en la invasión porque están siendo cuidadosos con los ucranianos y su entorno .......................

No destruyen y matan más porque no pueden .


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (30 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Lo veo. Si mi memoria no me falla, los israelíes les montaron algo parecido a los iraníes en la planta de enriquecimiento de uranio. Hackearon los controladores Siemens haciendo que las centrifugadoras giraran fuera de rango y las reventaron todas (miles).




tienen proteccion interna no programable, fusibles y demas


que reventaran la parte mecanica si me lo podria creer


----------



## Alpharius (30 Abr 2022)

¿Qué le ha pasado a la rusita de RT que están los planchabragas panchos dedicándole vídeos?


----------



## Pat (30 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un montón de #Russia 'n obús y cañones de campo en camino a #Ukraine guerra de artillería de trinchera como I.WW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Además, el armamento data tecnológicamente del primera guerra mundial-

El 2ª18 D-30 del cual tiene tanto “Stock” entro en servicio en 1960, hace mas de 60 años..

El alcance de tiro es de 15 km.



Compara esto con los howitzer que el USA ya ha mandado a Ucrania.. M777

Mecanismos de tiro digital, puede usar munición guiado por GPS para dar en el blanco A 40Km de distancia.

En fin, será que Putin quiere hacer sitio en sus almacenes para poder poner nuevo armamento de ultima generación y antes de tirar lo viejo pretende sacar algún provecho.
.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado a la rusita de RT que están los planchabragas panchos dedicándole vídeos?



Que le banearon el canal de you tube y el millón de pajilleros que tenía le echa de menos................


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Abr 2022)

__





Azerbaiyán se une a Kazajstán, Kirguistán y Uzbekistán y también traiciona a Rusia


Esto le pasa por haber traicionado a las naciones cristianas más antiguas: Armenia y Georgia, vendiendo su territorio a los musulmanes o fomentando el separatismo. Nunca se puede confiar en ellos, y le han apuñalado. Venimos de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La guerra que está llevando a cabo Ucrania, entiendo que con el apoyo de USA y UK, pero llevando ellos el peso del riesgo, está siendo absolutamente excepcional.
> 
> Se estudiará sin duda durante décadas por venir. Es todo primoroso: una defensa eficiente, inteligente y extrenadamente flexible y adaptativa. Ataques audaces de operaciones especiales de extrema precisión y perfecta ejecución. Un uso excelso de la contra inteligencia.
> 
> Absolutamente extraordinario. Cierto es que tienen delante a unos zotes border line corruptos vulgares rateros, pero aún así.



Más que eso.

De vencer a lo que estamos asistiendo es al nacimiento, en el sentido moderno, de una nación.

Asi como para los franceses es 1789, para los yanquis la guerra de independencia o incluso para los españoles 1812, para los ucranianos esta guerra se va a convertir en el futuro símbolo ucraniano.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Que le banearon el canal de you tube y el millón de pajilleros que tenía le echa de menos................






En pantalones ajustados intentando defender cuando Sanchez se limpio la mano despues de tocar a una negra


----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En pantalones ajustados intentando defender cuando Sanchez se limpio la mano despues de tocar a una negra



Que pensará ahora de Pedro Sánchez que está enviando armas a Ucrania y es de los primeros presidentes de gobierno que ha ido a Kiev para hacerse la foto con Zelensky?


----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado a la rusita de RT que están los planchabragas panchos dedicándole vídeos?



purgada. Actualmente en un campo de re-educación porque dudó del líder durante un "vidéo"


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>




Bueno.

imagino que esos son planes de invasión desarrollados durante la Guerra Fría. Para llegar a España el Pacto de Varsovia tendría que haber vencido a la OTAN en Francia...lugar donde se hubiera desarrollado la respuesta Occidental a la agresión orcodiana.









Brecha de Fulda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (30 Abr 2022)

Cuando Putin salió en febrero anunciando la operación militar amenazó de que la respuesta de Rusia sería implacable contra aquellos que se metan en medio de la operación. Meses después todo quisqui mandando armas e incluso instructores como Francia y Putin sin hacer nada. Le toman el pelo.


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Bueno.
> 
> imagino que esos son planes de invasión desarrollados durante la Guerra Fría. Para llegar a España el Pacto de Varsovia tendría que haber vencido a la OTAN en Francia...lugar donde se hubiera desarrollado la respuesta Occidental a la agresión orcodiana.
> 
> ...



Sí, por supuesto que había otros mapas. Pero me he limitado a ilustrar al forero con un par que eran lo que el comentaba irónicamente.

Ojo, que eran posibles campañas soviéticas según estudios Otan, no los auténticos del Estado Mayor Soviético.

De todas formas, el terreno es el que es, así que no creo que divirgiesen mucho los ejes estratégicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Soldados rusos luchando por Ucrania contra el ejército ruso conduciendo por la región de Poltava. Esas banderas blanco-azul-blanco son realmente hermosas.


----------



## Ungaunga (30 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> tienen proteccion interna no programable, fusibles y demas
> 
> 
> que reventaran la parte mecanica si me lo podria creer



Reventaron la parte mecánica de las centrifugadoras. Giran a varios ¿cientos? de revoluciones por segundo y las hicieron girar más rápido. La fuerza centrífuga hizo el resto.


----------



## paconan (30 Abr 2022)

Unas fintas en el tiempo

Putin febrero: Tomaré Ucrania en 3 días
Putin marzo: Tomaré Kiev en 2 semanas
Putin abril: Tomaré el Donbas este mes
Putin mayo: Necesito reclutar mas soldados para la operación especial

Putin junio: ????


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (30 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> asi lo hicieron, los ordenadores no estaban conectados a la red y tiraron unos usb por el parking de la planta, y a partir de ahi ya se sabe lo que paso.




eso es simplemente imposible, no tiene ningun sentido

de donde ha salido?



los ciberataques no son magia aunque los periodistas los vendan asi, se les sobrevalora muchisimo


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Envio de material de los daneses


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chenenos se lian a tiros con los propios rusos en Kiselivka por pillaje, en la región de Kherson. Tuvo que intervenir el FSB



Son mierda.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Abr 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Sí, por supuesto que había otros mapas. Pero me he limitado a ilustrar al forero con un par que eran lo que el comentaba irónicamente.
> 
> Ojo, que eran posibles campañas soviéticas según estudios Otan, no los auténticos del Estado Mayor Soviético.
> 
> De todas formas, el terreno es el que es, así que no creo que divirgiesen mucho los ejes estratégicos.



a ver, que yo también sé pintar flechas en mapas

otra cosa es que eso luego corresponda a algo factible, y me da que no han tenido en cuenta ni siquiera la orografía, han pintado flechas a capón y luego ya afinarán sobre el terreno, no??

es que el planteamiento del mapa español era medio surrealista, el famoso eje teruel-albacete-jaen-málaga

o el eje teruel-jumilla-cartagena

por no hablar del eje logroño-madrid o del burgos-ningunaparte pero hacia el sur, cerca de salamanca y con un poco de suerte se llega hasta algeciras
(este es mi favorito, porque fijo que lo han hecho para pillar cacho cordero en burgos, y morcillas) además, de burgos hacia leon, na, se quedan en palencia, en tierra de campos (ahí, a por el cereal, que les mola mucho)

che, no me extraña que les vaya tan de pena en ucrania si siguen con estas "estrategias"


----------



## moncton (30 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando Putin salió en febrero anunciando la operación militar amenazó de que la respuesta de Rusia sería implacable contra aquellos que se metan en medio de la operación. Meses después todo quisqui mandando armas e incluso instructores como Francia y Putin sin hacer nada. Le toman el pelo.



A putin no le queda nada mas que la amenaza nuclear, lo cual es dificil de vender cuando lo que dices es que esto es una operacion militar especial que esta yendo segun lo planeado como no es menos de esperar del mejor ejercito del mundo y si no lo crees son 15 años de carcel

La realidas como acaban de decir es que esto es como el ludopata que se ha fundido el sueldo y los ahorros en el casino, ha vendido el coche, empeñado la tele y el portatil, no tiene para pagar la hipoteca o el recibo de la luz, ha sableado a todos los colegas del curro, la mujer le ha dejado llevandose a los niños, ha pedido un prestamo a unos tipos muy chungos y lo ha perdido y esta buscando monedas en casa para meterla en la tragaperras


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



oye, y no será que los soldados mueren de covid? porque van a 200 diarios o más


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (30 Abr 2022)

El envío de material pesado por parte de terceros países, demuestra que occidente apuesta fuerte por pararle los pies al acomplejado de Putin. Veremos quien dobla el pulso.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)

¿Los rusos que llevan la bandera blanco-azul- con quien van?


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

Es de pago, pero con el titular ya sobra:


GUERRA EN EUROPA
*Rusia se desangra en su segunda fase de la guerra*
Moscú logra un avance pírrico en el Donbás a costa de grandes pérdidas humanas y materiales mientras Ucrania se rearma desde Occidente









Rusia se desangra en su segunda fase de la guerra


En Ucrania los llaman "los soldados Tiktok", porque parece que las acciones de combate que realizan son para grabarlas y colgarlas en esta red social. Son los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿Los rusos que llevan la bandera blanco-azul- con quien van?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es de pago, pero con el titular ya sobra:
> 
> 
> GUERRA EN EUROPA
> ...



Usa esto para leer artículos de esos:






Bypass Paywalls Clean – Consigue esta extensión para Firefox (es)


Descargar Bypass Paywalls Clean para Firefox. Bypass Paywalls of (custom) news sites




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Esta tarde Ucrania anunció que había liberado cuatro aldeas más (Ruska Lozova, Slobidske, Prelesne y Verkhnia Rohanka) de las afueras de Kharkiv. Esto sigue a la reconquista de Momotove ayer. Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan empujando a Rusia hacia atrás de la ciudad de Kharkiv.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

hilo sobre el coste de la guerra a Putin y no solo de material/hombres


----------



## Cuscarejo (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los chenenos se lian a tiros con los propios rusos en Kiselivka por pillaje, en la región de Kherson. Tuvo que intervenir el FSB







__





Batalla de Karánsebes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta tarde Ucrania anunció que había liberado cuatro aldeas más (Ruska Lozova, Slobidske, Prelesne y Verkhnia Rohanka) de las afueras de Kharkiv. Esto sigue a la reconquista de Momotove ayer. Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan empujando a Rusia hacia atrás de la ciudad de Kharkiv.



Y se supone que Jarkov era una ciudad 100% pro-rusa donde los ciudadanos se iban a echar a los brazos de los orcos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

avanzan rapido
vovchansk es clave para romper el suministro desde belgorod, esta a 50 km de jarkov siguendo los avances del noreste



Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta tarde Ucrania anunció que había liberado cuatro aldeas más (Ruska Lozova, Slobidske, Prelesne y Verkhnia Rohanka) de las afueras de Kharkiv. Esto sigue a la reconquista de Momotove ayer. Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan empujando a Rusia hacia atrás de la ciudad de Kharkiv.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

Un avión espía ruso viola el espacio aéreo sueco


Un avión ruso de reconocimiento violó el viernes brevemente el espacio aéreo de Suecia, informaron este sábado oficiales del país escandinavo que desde la invasión rusa de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

España ha enviado 20 URO VAMTAC


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> si te soy sincero es la primera vez que te leo, mirare tu historial para saber mas
> 
> y yo fui uno de los primeros durante la primera semana que contabilizando videos de aqui de alla
> calcule que los rusos habian tenido 3600 bajas y habian perdido al menos 1800 vehiculos de todo tipo
> ...



Lo interesante seria saber una cifra de cuantas unidades están operativas. Es de suponer de que muchos T-72 se contabilizan para obtener recambios. Otro tema es que tienen que tener unidades desplegadas en muchas otras zonas. Los carros de combate requieren de una logística enorme, combustible, mecánicos, ingenieros 

Si han perdido 600 carros tendran 1500 sobre el terreno, y cada carro necesita 2-3 vehículos de soporte


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Este kazajo grita a un ruso que se vaya de Kazajstán, que son nazis y matan niños en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> a ver, que yo también sé pintar flechas en mapas
> 
> otra cosa es que eso luego corresponda a algo factible, y me da que no han tenido en cuenta ni siquiera la orografía, han pintado flechas a capón y luego ya afinarán sobre el terreno, no??
> 
> ...



Son previsiones nato, no soviéticas. Y marcan los ejes estratégicos de avance. No hay que tomarlos al pie de la letra.

Y sí, se ven más acertados los de otros países que los España, yo diría que no tenían mucha fe en que llegasen siquiera a los Pirineos (y los demás miembros del Pato de Varsovia tampoco)


----------



## cienaga (30 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Lo interesante seria saber una cifra de cuantas unidades están operativas. Es de suponer de que muchos T-72 se contabilizan para obtener recambios. Otro tema es que tienen que tener unidades desplegadas en muchas otras zonas. Los carros de combate requieren de una logística enorme, combustible, mecánicos, ingenieros
> 
> Si han perdido 600 carros tendran 1500 sobre el terreno, y cada carro necesita 2-3 vehículos de soporte



se llama vehiculos en parque








Parque (ejército) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




es un concepto que no es ningun secreto


_Parque de artillería._ Edificio o espacio donde se reúnen y guardan los cañones, morteros, obuses, granadas, bombas, balas, en fin, toda clase de piezas, montajes y municiones de guerra de una plaza o ejército
_Parque de carros._ Lugar destinado a guardar todos los carruajes empleados en el desplazamiento del ejército.
_Parque de ingenieros._ Depósito de todos los útiles, herramientas, pertrechos de puentes, etc. tanto en como en campaña que están a cargo del cuerpo de ingenieros
_Parque de sanidad._ Lugar destinado a guardar todos los efectos del hospital como camillas, ropas, instrumentos de cirugía, medicamentos, etc.
_Parque de víveres._ En los campamentos, lugar destinado a los vivanderos y expendedores de comida.

entre los años 90-2010 se contabilizaron mediante satelites uno 21.000 vehiculos en parque, es decir no desgastandose en maniobras, otra cosa es que se hayan canibalizado, para que otras unidades sigan en servicio
pero aun asi la reserva sigue siendo muy superior


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Abr 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es de pago, pero con el titular ya sobra:
> 
> 
> GUERRA EN EUROPA
> ...



Hace días que esto es evidente, lo que me pregunto es que harán. Los mapas no se mueven, las perdidas materiales van en aumento. Los soldados rusos parecen un poco indigentes. Pueden tener la tentación de usar una arma táctica y luego todo se complica


----------



## ELVR (30 Abr 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> eso es simplemente imposible, no tiene ningun sentido
> 
> de donde ha salido?
> 
> ...



Yo apostaría a que mucho de la maquinaria (antes se ha mencionado a cierta famosa empresa alemana) venía ya con puertas traseras incorporadas.


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> se llama vehiculos en parque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hibernados, sin aceites, lo he leido, tambien ahorro de personal . Pero a esta guerra le quedan semanas al ritmo de perdidas, no contaban con todo este follón. Por lo que las unidades que puedan activar, con tripulaciones sera escaso.

A no ser que realmente vayan a una guerra, levas y se arme la de dios


----------



## txusky_g (30 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hace días que esto es evidente, lo que me pregunto es que harán. Los mapas no se mueven, las perdidas materiales van en aumento. Los soldados rusos parecen un poco indigentes. Pueden tener la tentación de usar una arma táctica y luego todo se complica



Putin tiene que buscar de urgencia una teoría de la victoria que incluya lo que tiene hasta ahora.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco van asomando la patita


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin tiene que buscar de urgencia una teoría de la victoria que incluya lo que tiene hasta ahora.



Ya...y esa teoría ¡Cómo la va a llevar a cabo?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Unas fintas en el tiempo
> 
> Putin febrero: Tomaré Ucrania en 3 días
> Putin marzo: Tomaré Kiev en 2 semanas
> ...



Putina maricona


----------



## Nicors (30 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hace días que esto es evidente, lo que me pregunto es que harán. Los mapas no se mueven, las perdidas materiales van en aumento. Los soldados rusos parecen un poco indigentes. Pueden tener la tentación de usar una arma táctica y luego todo se complica



Dudo que utilice armas nucleares tácticas, no solo porque les afectaría directamente sino porque China no lo aprobaría.









Qué son las armas nucleares "tácticas" (y cuántas tiene Rusia) - BBC News Mundo


Las armas nucleares de Rusia están "listas para el combate", lo que genera temores de que puedan usarse en el campo de batalla.




www.bbc.com





Salidas que tiene Putin:
Parar la guerra y pactar con Zelenski.
Movilización general, le puede traer muchos conflictos internos.


----------



## Trovador (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Poco a poco van asomando la patita



En honor a la verdad esos brazaletes se usan en los ensayos del desfile para numerar los distantes filas y ver que bien desfillan y errores. La foto es de 2019.

Eso sí...ya podían haber buscado una combinación menos "llamativa"


----------



## alas97 (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



joder, tiran termobáricas y fósforo, les sueltan una nuke y ni se enteran. siguen peleando.


----------



## cienaga (30 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si hibernados, sin aceites, lo he leido, tambien ahorro de personal . Pero a esta guerra le quedan semanas al ritmo de perdidas, no contaban con todo este follón. Por lo que las unidades que puedan activar, con tripulaciones sera escaso.
> 
> A no ser que realmente vayan a una guerra, levas y se arme la de dios



cosas que no sabemos
las tropas perdidas por ucrania (solo podemos especular)
al oeste de LVIV hay un arsenal sin movilizar, pero no tienen lineas de suministros suficientemente amplias y se llevan con cuenta gotas para "las milicias" que no ejercito del frente, se puede asegurar que si Ucrania tiene 100.000 tropas al menos 92.000 son gente con 3 semanas de entrenamiento
cosas que no sabemos del bando ruso
¿donde ponen los vehiculos en parque transportados a la frontera? se estima que una unidad para ese cometido puede poner en servicio unos 300 MBT al mes y 3 o 4 veces esa capacidad para otros vehiculos que no sean nuevos, por motivos obvios. Otra pregunta ¿cuantas de esas unidades hay en servicio en las zonas controladas por Rusia que no sean el frente?
solo podemos especular
los hay que se creen todas las informaciones publicadas controladas por EEUU y UK
si en vez de lanzar unos cuantos misiles a un deposito en a tomar por culo que el daño es minimo para las tropas en la linea y hostigasen a las zonas logisticas se les obligaria a los rusos a cambiar de tactica y eso se reflejaria en el frente
pero no ocurre nada de eso

edito para decir que la mayor parte de bajas en Donbas y Lugasnk son tambien milicianos de reclutamiento forzoso


----------



## alas97 (30 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando Putin salió en febrero anunciando la operación militar amenazó de que la respuesta de Rusia sería implacable contra aquellos que se metan en medio de la operación. Meses después todo quisqui mandando armas e incluso instructores como Francia y Putin sin hacer nada. Le toman el pelo.



es como el pito del sereno.

Aunque a decir verdad, menos que eso. que es mucho decir.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (30 Abr 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> España ha enviado 20 URO VAMTAC



Piano piano si arriva lontano.
pri era que si chalecos, luego que si armas y ahora tanques. Llegará el día que lo mismo manden tropas.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Hombre
> 100 metros no, es un proyectil de 20-25kg con 10-15 kg de explosivo



La memoria...
Y la cadencia según el modelo es 6 dpm no sostenida.

Un articulo interesante pero antes del masivo uso de drones como apoyo a la artillería. Se habla del "*Arthur*" los ejercicios Apoyo Preciso, la movilidad contínua...
Es curioso. :

https://www.defensa.gob.es/Galerias/gabinete/red/2014/red-306-artilleria.pdf


----------



## favelados (30 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> La memoria...
> Y la cadencia según el modelo es 6 dpm no sostenida.
> 
> Un articulo interesante pero antes del masivo uso de drones como apoyo a la artillería. Se habla del "*Arthur*" los ejercicios Apoyo Preciso, la movilidad contínua...
> ...



Lo de los 100m se refiere a proyectiles antibateria que siembran una zona determinada de metralla o bien algo similar a las bombas de racimo, en todo caso son proyectiles antipersona no los convencionales con una sola carga explosiva


----------



## percutor (30 Abr 2022)

respecto a las armas , creo que todos utilizan el ak74 y sus variantes ¿ se utiliza el AK47? ¿representaría una ventaja que los ucros utilizaran m16 , m4 , hk?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de robar toneladas de cereal en los territorios que ha ocupado con la guerra


El Gobierno ucraniano ha acusado este sábado a Rusia de "robar" cientos de miles de toneladas de cereal en los territorios ucranianos ocupados por fuerzas de Moscú en...




www.elmundo.es






El Gobierno ucraniano ha acusado este sábado a Rusia de "robar" cientos de miles de toneladas de cereal en los territorios ucranianos ocupados por fuerzas de Moscú en el este y sur del país.

El viceministro de Política Agraria, Taras Vysotski, declaró que l*as tropas rusas ya han confiscado "varios cientos de miles de toneladas" *y manifestó el temor a que incauten también el resto, en declaraciones televisadas citadas por la agencia ucraniana RBC.


Vysotski afirmó que en los territorios bajo control ruso están almacenados un millón y medio de toneladas de grano y señaló que es de esperar que las fuerzas de Moscú incauten la mayor parte de lo almacenado.

El portal informativo ucraniano "LB" denunció hace una semana que en la región de Jerson, bajo control ruso, las fuerzas de Moscú sólo permiten a los agricultores realizar las labores de siembra si se comprometen a ceder gratis el 70 % de su futura cosecha.


La *guerra de Ucrania ha golpeado sus enormes exportaciones de trigo y otros cereales*, lo que según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (FAO) ha contribuido a que los precios de los alimentos globales alcanzaran un máximo histórico desde 1990.

Antes de la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero, Ucrania exportaba cada mes cinco millones de toneladas de productos agrícolas a través de los puertos de Odesa y Nikolaiv, que ahora se encuentran bloqueados. Ucrania era la tercera productora mundial de cebada y se situaba en cuarto y quinto lugar en relación a las exportaciones de avena y de maíz, respectivamente.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El 6.8 en realidad tiene un alcance efectivo de algo menos de 300 metros. Y su precisión a larga distancia es mala, o muy mala.
> Los ejércitos occidentales acabarán implementando el 6.5 que sí que tiene un alcance efectivo de 400 y una muy buena precisión hasta los casi 1200.
> Pero a partir de 200 metros hay que ser un tirador entrenado para acertar en un blanco con la precisión necesaria para neutralizarlo.
> Ni con un buen hierro llega cualquiera a ponerse a pegar tiros que dan en el objetivo. La mayoría de soldados hacen como los chechenos, pum pum pum, y no aciertan un tiro.
> ...



Así es. Muchos hasta elevan el arma por encima de su cabeza y disparan otros, increíblemente, cierran los ojos al disparar. Una locura y los que hicimos la mili nos acordamos pues había de todo como en botica, aunque un soldado de reemplazo no sea extrapolable a un soldado que envían a la guerra.
En la patrulla de tiro teníamos un chaval que a 200 metros y a pelo hacía unos agrupamientos que dejaba boquiabiertos a los oficiales.
Recuerdo que examinaron su diana y un capitán quisquilloso insistía en un fallo cuando se veía doble entrada, le hicieron tirar sólo y sobre silueta a 200 metros y le llenó la puta cabeza de blancos. Increíble.
Los de tiro rápido éramos mas brutos y nos tocaba la jodienda de paso rápido por montaña, carreras, disparar a la puta silueta y ojo con salirte del contorno! 
Ná, historias viejas...


----------



## lowfour (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Abr 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> asi lo hicieron, los ordenadores no estaban conectados a la red y tiraron unos usb por el parking de la planta, y a partir de ahi ya se sabe lo que paso.



Sí, dejaron un pendrive tirado en el suelo, alguien lo cogió, y lo metió a su ordenador como es normal (normal???????) para curiosear o averiguar a quién pertenecía.
Craso error. Un teclado virtual ya se podía manejar y remotamente y sin dejar rastro.
Hay que reconocer que utilizaron una treta infalible: La curiosidad humana.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ucrania acusa a Rusia de robar toneladas de cereal en los territorios que ha ocupado con la guerra
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ucraniano ha acusado este sábado a Rusia de "robar" cientos de miles de toneladas de cereal en los territorios ucranianos ocupados por fuerzas de Moscú en...
> ...



Los rusos se han dedicado al robo masivo de todo lo que pueden robar de los territorios Ocupados 

En Chernobyl habían instalaciones científicas se robaron todo


----------



## favelados (1 May 2022)

El resumen que pedía El Arquitecto anoche del documento ese del Pentágono...


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

Recomiendo









Ucrania y el Ejército ruso: primeras impresiones


Este documento es copia del original que ha sido publicado por el Instituto Español de Estudios Estratégicos en el siguiente enlace. Indiscutiblemente, es muy pronto para extraer conclusiones sólidas sobre la eficacia real del Ejército ruso en Ucrania. Más aún cuando la información disponible es...




atalayar.com


----------



## Botones Sacarino (1 May 2022)

No le queda nada a Vladimiro, viendo este mapa se comprende como harán falta 10 rusias para controlar toda Ucrania que no es precisamente Georgia.


----------



## favelados (1 May 2022)

Otro hilo de Phillips O. Brien sobre las pérdidas de la Campaña del Donbas

Según algunas estimaciones equivalentes a 20 BTGs


----------



## favelados (1 May 2022)

Mientras los rusos siguen con la doctrina artillera de la IIWW la artillería ucraniana sigue haciendo cosas chulísimas con los medios que tiene sin haber recibido todavia los juguetes nuevos...


----------



## Kalikatres (1 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Lo de los 100m se refiere a proyectiles antibateria que siembran una zona determinada de metralla o bien algo similar a las bombas de racimo, en todo caso son proyectiles antipersona no los convencionales con una sola carga explosiva



Se lo oí a un general pero no podía defenderlo, no soy experto en artillería  .
Supongo estaba hablando de "Arthur" y contraartillería para barrer posiciones enemigas.
Gracias.


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

Descubren que varios cientos de suboficiales del ejército español colaboran con el espionaje ruso


La revelación, que incluso ha sido publicada por The New York Times, sobre la colaboración del espionaje ruso en los incidentes promovidos tras el intento separatista de Cataluña, a los que les interesa una España rota y separada de la




www.mil21.es


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

Israel ha empezado a negociar el envío de Iron Dome a Ucrania después de la reunión de los 40 ministros de defensa el pasado Martes en Ramstein











Israel attends US-led summit on sending more arms to Ukraine


After Gantz reverses policy and agrees to send helmets, flak jackets to Ukraine, Defense Ministry official joins meeting with reps from over 40 countries at US airbase




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

Llaveros de piezas de su34 rusos derribados en Ucrania:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## cienaga (1 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Se lo oí a un general pero no podía defenderlo, no soy experto en artillería  .
> Supongo estaba hablando de "Arthur" y contraartillería para barrer posiciones enemigas.
> Gracias.



si no he entendido mal, se refiere a que un proyectil en su interior tiene una cosa llamada bombetas (municion subcalibrada) y puede sembrar un radio de 50 mts cuadrados dicho de otra manera un solo proyectil puede contener 20 o 30 bombetas equivalentes a una granada de mano pero sin fiador, ni seguro


----------



## El cogorzas (1 May 2022)

Algunas conversaciones interceptadas a soldados de la horda. Ejército de robagallinas, cuando veo algunas de estas conversaciones recuerdo que algunos de este foro son más entusiastas con la invasión que estos pobres diablos que lo único en lo que piensan es en escabullirse de semejante marrón a cualquier precio.


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me refería a la OTAN no a la UE.
> 
> Expulsar a USA e incorporar a Rusia y China a la OTAN.



La pastilla


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado a la rusita de RT que están los planchabragas panchos dedicándole vídeos?



La recuerdo por burlarse de los Venezolanos de forma bastante denigrante por meses 

Si los putincels van a hacer pagafantas coño por lo menos sean pagafantas con algo al menos valga la pena!


pero esa pinche chaparra ácida con anorexia de 1,55 que no tiene carne para una empanada ?! 






Se jodio no hay mas pagafantas para la propagandista del carnicero le restringieron el twitter y banearon de youtube. 


Ultimo análisis de GMitU la "Super ofensiva" Nombre Código "Operación Yagolov Niñorratosky" no avanza una mierda, claramente ya es un fracaso 


Si es un fracaso cientos de blindados reventados para avanzar casi nada 

Hay otro canal mas pro rusito que Yago se llama Canal Conocimiento no lo coloco porque los putincels tendran muerte cerebral, Yago al menos da escenarios mas del planeta tierra


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 May 2022)

Otro Ruso incel eliminado


----------



## Fígaro (1 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Israel ha empezado a negociar el envío de Iron Dome a Ucrania después de la reunión de los 40 ministros de defensa el pasado Martes en Ramstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da que no. El artículo no dice eso.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Descubren que varios cientos de suboficiales del ejército español colaboran con el espionaje ruso
> 
> 
> La revelación, que incluso ha sido publicada por The New York Times, sobre la colaboración del espionaje ruso en los incidentes promovidos tras el intento separatista de Cataluña, a los que les interesa una España rota y separada de la
> ...



Los habrán purgado? O nuestro gobierno está feliz con eso?


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El día de la madre no se celebra este año en 23000 casas rusas.


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

Pelosi (máxima autoridad usana después del presidente y la vice) está en Kiev ,no hay bemoles de tirar unos misiles ahora como hicieron cuando estaba el de la ONU.

Y le acompañan Adam Schiff, presidente del comité de inteligencia, Gregory Meeks, presidente del comité de asuntos exteriores


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 May 2022)

Que montaje cutreosky combatiendo contra las nubes.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)

_Estudiantes de la Universidad Federal de los Urales abandonan masivamente la conferencia sobre los peligros de Ucrania y la OTAN El suscriptor envió un video, que muestra claramente la actitud de los estudiantes ante las tonterías propagandísticas

 _


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Se llevan el grano, la maquinaria y todo lo que puedan

Kadyrovites están transportando máquinas agrícolas ucranianas robadas a Chechenia.


----------



## Impresionante (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Estudiantes de la Universidad Federal de los Urales abandonan masivamente la conferencia sobre los peligros de Ucrania y la OTAN El suscriptor envió un video, que muestra claramente la actitud de los estudiantes ante las tonterías propagandísticas
> 
> _



Y por qué no es grupo de checos pasando por una habitación antes embarcar tras ser interrogados por posesión de animales exóticos?


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Chapuza del FSB?
La televisión “estatal” de Transnistria mostró fotos de lo que afirman es el automóvil de los 3 hombres que atacaron el Ministerio de Seguridad. Dicen que las placas son polacas y que el auto vino de Ucrania. Los servicios de seguridad polacos comprobaron los números de matrícula. Otro coche tiene esos números. 


*¿Bombarderos en números polacos? Provocación rusa en Transnistria*
Según la televisión prorrusa de Transnistria no reconocida, los terroristas que dispararon lanzagranadas contra el edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado en Tiraspol el lunes estaban usando números de automóviles polacos. Los servicios polacos han verificado que un automóvil de una marca diferente tiene dicho registro en Polonia. Y todo parece una provocación rusa.


En la zona de Transnistria fronteriza con Ucrania, el lunes y martes se produjeron una serie de explosiones. Los soldados rusos están estacionados en la "república" no reconocida, y Rusia ha indicado recientemente que uno de los objetivos de la guerra en Ucrania puede ser abrir el corredor a Transnistria.
Uno de los objetivos de los atacantes fue el edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado en Tiraspol, la capital de la no reconocida Transnistria. Un lanzagranadas RPG-27, que está en uso por el ejército ruso, fue encontrado junto al edificio dañado. Según el periódico ruso Komsomolskaya Pravda, nadie resultó herido ya que no había nadie en el edificio debido a las vacaciones.









Zamachowcy na polskich numerach? Rosyjska prowokacja w Naddniestrzu


Według prorosyjskiej telewizji z nieuznawanego Naddniestrza, zamachowcy, którzy w poniedziałek ostrzelali granatnikami budynek Ministerstwa Bezpieczeństwa Państwowego w Tyraspol, poruszali się samochodem




wiadomosci.wp.pl


----------



## Chaini (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se llevan el grano, la maquinaria y todo lo que puedan
> 
> Kadyrovites están transportando máquinas agrícolas ucranianas robadas a Chechenia.








El terror del ejercito ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Estudiantes de la Universidad Federal de los Urales abandonan masivamente la conferencia sobre los peligros de Ucrania y la OTAN El suscriptor envió un video, que muestra claramente la actitud de los estudiantes ante las tonterías propagandísticas
> 
> _



Se huelen que los van a llamar a filas, no son tontos


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

BTR ruso destruido por UAV ucraniano con fuego de artillería corregido durante las batallas en el frente oriental.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Mucha de la especulación sobre las represalias rusas contra Finlandia y Suecia no explica cuán débil es la posición del estado ruso en el Báltico en este momento.

El ejército ruso está bajo tal presión en Ucrania que ha tenido que mover muchos, si no la mayoría, de los activos que usaría para intimidar a Suecia y Finlandia del Báltico al Mar Negro. Toda la furia en la televisión rusa sobre la decisión de Finlandia y Suecia de unirse a la OTAN es una señal de debilidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Esto con pinzas


Hay rumores de que el propio Gerassimov murió hoy en un ataque de artillería contra el cuartel general del 2º ejército ruso cerca de Izyum. ¡Si fuera cierto, sería un gran golpe para su estructura de mando!


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me da que no. El artículo no dice eso.



Hay que considerar que Israel necesita de forma constante el Iron Dome en su propio territorio. Por eso hay que hablarlo, para poder enviarlo sin quedarse vendido.

El artículo hay que leerlo entre-líneas. Es evidente que están hablando del Iron Dome.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

No sería descabellado pensar que se integraran en la guardia nacional en otro par de meses, y estar asi mas cohesionadas con el resto de las fuerzas armadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Según las autoridades de Mariupol, las fuerzas rusas han establecido 4 campos de procesamiento en la ciudad. Más de 30.000 personas ya han sido filtradas y deportadas a la fuerza a Rusia. La maquinaria represiva de la época de Stalin se está recreando ahora. Estos son crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

camiones cisterna británicos con queroseno de aviación se dirigen a Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los habrán purgado? O nuestro gobierno está feliz con eso?



Creo que la salida de Pablo Iglesias tuvo algo que ver con eso. En cuanto si han sido purgado lo dudo mucho, siempre ha sido una escala roja más que nada por envidia.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

La Legión "Libertad de #Russia " (aliados de Ucrania) informa que ha llegado a #Donbas.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

El 30 de abril, #Ukraine atacó la Isla de las Serpientes ocupada en el Mar Negro y destruyó 3 cañones antiaéreos rusos, un sistema antiaéreo "Strela-10" (SA-13 "Gopher"), un vehículo de comunicación y 42 invasores rusos. Fuente: Comando Sur de la UAF. (Foto de archivo)


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según las autoridades de Mariupol, las fuerzas rusas han establecido 4 campos de procesamiento en la ciudad. Más de 30.000 personas ya han sido filtradas y deportadas a la fuerza a Rusia. La maquinaria represiva de la época de Stalin se está recreando ahora. Estos son crímenes de guerra.



Lo confirman hasta los expertos militares rusos en la tele pública y que tienen capacidad para 100.000 prisioneros.:



Es el mismo discurso de Eichmann cuando lo juzgaron, la banalización del mal.


----------



## elena francis (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Kadyrov es una hiena que se prepara a zamparse los despojos de lo que quede de Putin. Lo sabe el FSB, y la facción anti-Putin de los servicios secretos están filtrando a occidente los planes del checheno, se quejan amargamente de que la ceguera obcecada de Putin va directa al desastre para Rusia.
> 
> Hasta hoy, Kadyrov dice que es "el orgulloso soldado raso de Putin" y que gustoso se la come por detrás al turcochino si se lo pide. La realidad es muy distinta. Carta nº 16 filtrada por el FSB a WindofChange: *el plan de Kadyrov culmina en la creación de su propio Emirato Caucásico independiente*, y parece irle muy bien...
> 
> ...



Si esa intención de crear un emirato musulmán checheno es cierta, y añadimos que los chechenos situados en la retaguardia se encargan de matar a los soldados rusos que huyen del frente, que los chechenos procuran no morir y se entretienen haciendo tiktoks, y que cuando finalice la guerra el barbudo peludo ese será el jefe de la facción de ejército que quede operativa, y tratará de crear el emirato ese, y que sobre la mesa está desmembrar y trocear lo que quede de Rusia, me da por pensar que el checheno Kadyrov está a sueldo de Estados Unidos y de la CIA y de la ASN...

¿No os parece?


----------



## elena francis (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> hilo sobre el coste de la guerra a Putin y no solo de material/hombres



Hace muchos días que no sabemos nada del CorInal Excusado...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 May 2022)

No se si está puesto, pero en total los ucranianos derribaron 2 Ka-52 con Stugna-P


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Durante 8 años, el ejército de Ucrania se ha transformado, permitiendo que el personal de primera línea opere de manera creativa y con la mayor autonomía posible. Hay una mentalidad de "puesta en marcha" entre muchas tropas. Eso es un gran cambio con respecto a la estricta cadena de mando soviética de arriba hacia abajo, que Rusia todavía emplea.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Ejercito de Pancho Villa

Tanque ruso que se cae de un camión durante el transporte cerca de Belgorod


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Es una realidad que Putin no ha visto ...
El ejercito ucraniano no es el mismo que el de hace 8 años


Durante 8 años, el ejército de Ucrania se ha transformado, permitiendo que el personal de primera línea opere de manera creativa y con la mayor autonomía posible. Hay una mentalidad de "puesta en marcha" entre muchas tropas. Eso es un gran cambio con respecto a la estricta cadena de mando soviética de arriba hacia abajo, que Rusia todavía emplea. 


Ya se trate de pilotos de combate ucranianos que innovan en tácticas y asumen grandes riesgos para permanecer en la lucha, o de tropas ucranianas que emplean magistralmente armas antitanques, esta guerra ofrece una lección: el poder de las plataformas depende del carácter y la competencia del personal que las opera.


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (1 May 2022)

Un poco de humor siempre viene bien.

La hemeroteca maldita.

​


> " *N**eutral295 dijo:*





> A ti te digo lo mismo* que a todos los lameculos de EEUU. *La guerra la pagas tú, estoy hasta los huevos de escuchar mentiras sobre la subida de precios. Sanchez nos ha metido en una guerra *sin consultar a los pacifistas* españoles. Que te quede claro que mi postura es NO A LA GUERRA, España neutral, no al odio a los rusos. Ya he hablado con rusos en España que conozco hace años, y le he dicho que los españoles que somos neutrales no odiamos a los rusos. Espero que este pensamiento de los españoles que no queremos la guerra le llegue a Putin, y que en caso de atacar a España por suministrar armando a Ucrania, que le tire un misil en la Moncloa o en el Congreso de los diputados, que no mate gente inocente como ocurrió con los 190 muertos del atentado de Atocha.



*Joder con el pacifista de Neutral295 

Joder con el ANTIOTAN Neutral295

Joder con Neutral295 que llama a otros
lameculos de EEUU *

Y no lo borres cómo hiciste con tus cagaleras de miedo con el Covid.

"*Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero. *

*Gran manifestacion patriotica en barcelona*
Y mientras tanto el proceso sigue para conseguir el estado propio en Catalunya . imparabla. Con gelat de postre.




www.burbuja.info

Por @neutral295


"Explicaron *por que le tenéis odio a los países latinoamericanos y a los EEUU de America. Lo tenéis muy jodido con los EEUU, la Otan os van a aplastar como cucarachas*


----------



## Blackmoon (1 May 2022)

Han llegado ya los rusos a Berlín?


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según las autoridades de Mariupol, las fuerzas rusas han establecido 4 campos de procesamiento en la ciudad. Más de 30.000 personas ya han sido filtradas y deportadas a la fuerza a Rusia. La maquinaria represiva de la época de Stalin se está recreando ahora. Estos son crímenes de guerra.



¿Para qué quiero entrar a este hilo sí ya tengo el telediarreo de la primera o de la sexta?.

Este hilo es absurdo, es una caja de resonancia de todas las trolas y disparates de los medios oficiales, no tiene sentido su existencia.

Calopez, manda esta mierda a la papelera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

ya bueno las embajadas rusas siguen abiertas de par en par y ahora están calentando huelgas en el puerto de valencia



Dr Polux dijo:


> Según las autoridades de Mariupol, las fuerzas rusas han establecido 4 campos de procesamiento en la ciudad. Más de 30.000 personas ya han sido filtradas y deportadas a la fuerza a Rusia. La maquinaria represiva de la época de Stalin se está recreando ahora. Estos son crímenes de guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

Este hilo es DELICATESEN



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Para qué quiero entrar a este hilo sí ya tengo el telediarreo de la primera o de la sexta?.
> 
> Este hilo es absurdo, es una caja de resonancia de todas las trolas y disparates de los medios oficiales, no tiene sentido su existencia.
> 
> Calopez, manda esta mierda a la papelera.


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



En teoría, esa zona nunca ha estado ocupada por los rusos, aunque sí ha habido bombardeos en la zona a finales de Abril.









Day of news on live map - April, 25 2022 - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Day of news on live map - April, 25 2022 - Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Este hilo es DELICATESEN



Caviar del Caspio....


----------



## tucco (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es una realidad que Putin no ha visto ...
> El ejercito ucraniano no es el mismo que el de hace 8 años
> 
> 
> ...



Ya queda poco para añadir la de Kiev y, posiblemente, la del Donbas a la lista de batallas paradigmáticas de la superioridad del modo occidental de hacer la guerra que magistralmente recopiló Hanson en "Matanza y Cultura", del que acompaño una reseña...


"Si Samuel Huntington aseguró, en su Choque de civilizaciones, que "Occidente no conquistó al mundo por la superioridad de sus ideas, valores o religión, sino por la superioridad en aplicar la violencia organizada", Victor Davis Hanson intenta, en Matanza y cultura, explicar la razón de dicha superioridad. La cultura, entendida como los comportamientos, valores y costumbres que conforman nuestra forma de vivir, tiene una importancia decisiva en el rendimiento de las distintas sociedades en la creación de riqueza, como demuestra la obra de Thomas Sowell. De modo que no resulta extraña la idea de que también afecta al modo de luchar en una guerra y a la efectividad en esa labor.

Para fundamentar sus tesis Hanson recurre al relato de nueve batallas de ejércitos occidentales contra ejércitos no occidentales: Salamina (480 a. C.), Gaugamela (331 a. C.), Cannas (216 a. C.), Poiters (732), Tenochititlán (1520-21), Lepanto (1571), Rorke's Drift (1879), Midway (1942) y la ofensiva del Tet (1968). Uno de los puntos fuertes de la obra es, precisamente, la entretenida descripción de las mismas, y la claridad con que se muestran las razones de las victorias y las derrotas, las tácticas o las tecnologías empleadas. Los lectores que no tengan interés en la teoría del autor siempre podrán aprovechar el libro exclusivamente por esta razón.

Occidente, según Victor Davis Hanson, ha puesto en combate a sus ciudadanos, hombres libres con derecho a decidir, lo que conlleva líderes y soldados que toman la iniciativa. La protección de la ley y la costumbre contra la arbitrariedad permite la crítica, lo que conduce a mejores estrategias y tácticas. La jerarquía militar occidental no implica la obediencia ciega y acrítica, de modo que se adapta mejor a las circunstancias cambiantes. El valor se entiende no como el acto individual de heroísmo, sino como la capacidad de mantener la formación y la disciplina aun cuando la muerte parezca segura. El resultado es una aproximación a la batalla que, aunque haya, naturalmente, evolucionado desde la época de los griegos, siempre ha implicado la aplicación de la máxima violencia organizada posible, con el objetivo de aniquilar, no sólo derrotar, al oponente.

Algunos críticos consideran que resulta como poco aventurado hablar de libertad entre los hombres de Cortés o el ejército franco de Carlos Martel en Poitiers, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, Hanson desdeña esas objeciones afirmando que, aunque durante muchos siglos se perdieran las tradiciones más o menos democráticas de Grecia y Roma, sus consecuencias en la forma de hacer la guerra se mantuvieron razonablemente incólumes. Cortés se permitía abandonar Tenochtitlán dejando al cargo a un subordinado, comía y dormía con sus hombres y tenía con ellos una relación mucho más cercana que la que podían soñar los hombres del persa Jerjes o del mismo emperador Moctezuma, que podían ejecutar arbitrariamente a cualquiera que intentara discutir la conveniencia de sus órdenes; y si no lo hacían con mayor frecuencia es porque nadie se atrevía ya a hacerlo. Los hombres de Martel componían aún una infantería pesada parecida a la de griegos y romanos, que mantenía la formación frente a la caballería musulmana, anárquica y desorganizada.

Quizá el mejor ejemplo de la diferencia entre la cultura occidental y sus enemigos está en Lepanto. Don Juan de Austria, personaje que ejerce una fascinación sobre Hanson que éste no oculta, podía dejar sus pertenencias en su patria, en la seguridad de que permanecerían allí. Su contrincante, Alí Bajá, llevaba consigo su tesoro, seguro de que en el Imperio Otomano sólo quedaría incólume si lograba enterrarlo en lugar seguro. El respeto en Occidente por la propiedad privada facilitaba las finanzas, el comercio y, con ellos, la innovación técnica, también reforzada por un racionalismo desconocido en el Islam.

Las galeazas venecianas y sus cañones inauguraron un nuevo tipo de guerra naval en el que se sustituía el abordaje por la fuerza de la artillería. Los turcos, que sólo podían obtener nuevas tecnologías adquiriéndolas en Occidente, se vieron desbordados por esta nueva forma de hacer la guerra. La brecha tecnológica es una constante en los enfrentamientos de los occidentales con otras culturas: Rorke's Drift, con unas pocas decenas de británicos resistiendo el ataque de miles de zulúes, es quizá el ejemplo más claro de esta distancia.

El libro puede resultar decepcionante en un principio. Las batallas no están escogidas para demostrar un aspecto particular de las razones que hacen mejor a Occidente en el campo de batalla, sino que en todas desempeñan algún papel casi todos los argumentos de Hanson. Así, el modo en que convence al lector de su teoría es la acumulación de ejemplos a lo largo de la historia, la persuasión lenta. Por eso, quizá las últimas batallas, si ha calado la "lluvia fina" de las explicaciones, resulten una lectura un poco pesada.

Escrito poco antes del 11-S, alcanzó una gran popularidad en una reedición que incluía un prólogo en el que se aseguraba que Occidente ganaría la guerra contra el terror. Sin embargo, el final del libro no ofrece excesivos motivos para el optimismo. Ahí podemos encontrar dos motivos para la preocupación: que, con la extensión de los valores occidentales por todo el mundo, las guerras del futuro sean como las matanzas que han caracterizado las luchas entre occidentales; y que, con el aumento del nivel de vida, y la comodidad y falta de esfuerzo con que viven los jóvenes occidentales, escasee el material humano necesario para conformar ejércitos. El tiempo dirá si acierta."

Víctor Davis Hanson , Matanza y cultura. Batallas decisivas en el auge de la civilización occidental , Turner/FCE, Madrid, 2004, 545 páginas.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Copio y pego unos tweets interesantes a esta noticia



Y por qué lo hacen? porque les faltan tropas, no pueden mantener la presión en Izium (de hecho se está frenando) si ponen tropas mas punteras en el norte de Jarkov, algo parecido a lo visto en Kiev y Chernígov.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 May 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Han llegado ya los rusos a Berlín?



No, están tratando de tomar Kharkiv, que está a 4.500 kilometros de su frontera. Es una tarea hercúlea...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Para qué quiero entrar a este hilo sí ya tengo el telediarreo de la primera o de la sexta?.
> 
> Este hilo es absurdo, es una caja de resonancia de todas las trolas y disparates de los medios oficiales, no tiene sentido su existencia.
> 
> Calopez, manda esta mierda a la papelera.



Que se siente al ser solidario, complice y aceptar las deportaciones, asesinatos, violaciones o genocidio que están realizando los rusos?? duermes tranquilo por las noches?

Veo que estas en la fase de negación aun


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)




----------



## Socom (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Que se siente al ser solidario, complice y aceptar las deportaciones, asesinatos, violaciones o genocidio que están realizando los rusos?? duermes tranquilo por las noches?
> 
> Veo que estas en la fase de negación aun



Guarda la pancarta hipócrita.








Estos son los productos que importa España de Rusia


España importó productos procedentes de Rusia en 2021 por valor de 6.000 millones de euros. Cabe precisar que se trata de tres veces más que lo que vende España a Rusia. Llegados a este punto, es oportuno preguntarse cuáles son los productos que España importa del país presidido por Vladimir...




www.ultimahora.es





Y añado, si no quieres una guerra no fomentas una guerra, pero claro, las armas que envía la OTAN disparan flores diplomáticas imagino.


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

Mi cuñao te hace lo mismo, pero más barato... Dijeron.

Blindados Dimitri


----------



## Poncio (1 May 2022)

Curioso lo que aterrizaba ayer en Midenhall, Inglaterra. Un AC-130, el de los cañones por un lado que desata una tormenta de fuego donde le digan, un E-3G de alerta temprana y control un RG-135 de recogida de información y un KC-135 de repostaje en vuelo. Que tramaran.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Rusia también ha anunciado una reducción significativa del "Desfile de la Victoria" el 9 de mayo en Moscú, cancelando de la lista de equipos muchos sistemas, incluidos los aviones de combate TOS-1A MLRS, Pantsyr-S1 SAM, Su-34 o Su-35 (comparar el listas de 2021 y 2022 a continuación).


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

SBU: Rusia planeó un ataque terrorista para culpar a Ucrania. El Servicio de Seguridad informó que neutralizaron al grupo de reconocimiento de sabotaje de Rusia que había estado planeando derribar un avión de pasajeros sobre Rusia o Bielorrusia y culpar a Ucrania y sus aliados.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se llevan el grano, la maquinaria y todo lo que puedan
> 
> Kadyrovites están transportando máquinas agrícolas ucranianas robadas a Chechenia.



La horda no cambia.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Lituania sigue avanzando hacia la independencia energética. Hoy entra en funcionamiento los interconectores de gas (GIPL) entre Lituania y Polonia , que tiene más de 500 km de longitud.


----------



## El Promotor (1 May 2022)

Veamos..



Billy Ray dijo:


> *Este hilo es absurdo, es una caja de resonancia de todas las trolas y disparates de los medios oficiales, no tiene sentido su existencia.*
> 
> *Calopez, manda esta mierda a la papelera.*




Madre del amor hermoso. Menuda llantina más tonta.







Venga.

Ya pasó, campeón.


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Veamos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gracioso como de vez en cuando entra gente en este hilo a recordarnos que es una mierda que no refleja la realidad de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania, pero en el "hilo oficial" no suele entrar nadie a decir lo mismo.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es gracioso como de vez en cuando entra gente en este hilo a recordarnos que es una mierda que no refleja la realidad de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania, pero en el "hilo oficial" no suele entrar nadie a decir lo mismo.



En ese hilo los rusos ganaron la invasión el primer día, y el que lo niege va al ignore.


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

El bobo Ray en el otro hilo del Kremlin como les desmontes sus fakes te manda a este y ahora viene a este a quejarse que no le gusta.  

Es la gata Flora del foro. 

Tienen el síndrome de la manta corta, que o tapa los pies o tapa la cabeza pero no puedes tapar ambas............y los pobres quieren cubrirlo todo con mentiras y claro no les llega, siguen con la propaganda de la segunda guerra mundial donde apenas habían imágenes o testigos y ahora cada soldado con su móvil, drones o satélites y la hemeroteca de internet la propaganda pro rusa les dura horas.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 May 2022)

Siempre fueron mierda


Comparemos imperios



El español se extendía por 3 océanos y por todo el mundo

Una de las mayores maquinarias administrativas de la historia
Imaginar lo que era tener que administrar ls lejanas Filipinas y controlar el milanesado a la vez

Rusia?
Su imperio se creo andando
Andando hacia el oeste
Siberia


Una enorme extensión despoblada 
Si hoy esta despoblada imaginar en 1600

Apenas encontraron pueblos rivales
Osos salvajes como mucho

Y aun asi lo s subnormales han sido incapaces de aprovecharlo


Siguen siendo un territorio despoblado


----------



## Abc123CBA (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Son unos artistas estos ucros.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Ni Javelines ni leches,. Los Stugna son el mejor arma de la guerra:


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Otro vehiculo Orco a tomar por culo


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Han llegado ya los rusos a Berlín?



Berlín no interesa. Han pasado de largo y van camino de Lisboa.


----------



## Indignado (1 May 2022)

Os voy leyendo a todos , gracias por hacer este hilo el mejor 

Paquismo total :


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Os voy leyendo a todos , gracias por hacer este hilo el mejor
> 
> Paquismo total :



Hombre, tienen estilazo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Información no verificada, pero aparecida en varios medios. 


Medios: Jefe del Estado
Mayor General del Ejército Ruso
Valery Gerasimov herido
cerca de Izyum 43
1.05.2022, 12:27
14,806
Valery Gerasimov
El general del ejército se convirtió en <300°” como resultado del ataque
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al puesto de mando del enemigo.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

La 54.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania bombardea una base rusa/DPR y un BTR-82 en la ciudad de Staromykhailivka, Óblast de Donetsk.


----------



## el arquitecto (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Información no verificada, pero aparecida en varios medios.
> 
> 
> Medios: Jefe del Estado
> ...



no jodas que se han zumbao al gerasimov!!!
pero si acababa de llegar!


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Mas sabotajes, hay partisanos?
Los medios de comunicación y las redes sociales en #Russia informan que un ferrocarril de carga #bridge en la región #Kursk se ha derrumbado parcialmente. La causa de la falla está siendo investigada. 1/ https://ria.ru/20220501/most-1786447901.html



Se dice que el ferrocarril parcialmente colapsado #bridge en la región #Kursk de Rusia está en el "ferrocarril Sudzha-Sosnovy Bor". Se trata de unas 10 millas (15 km) de la frontera #Ukraine - #Russia , unas 50 millas (80 km) al noroeste de Belgorod. 2/


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si esa intención de crear un emirato musulmán checheno es cierta, y añadimos que los chechenos situados en la retaguardia se encargan de matar a los soldados rusos que huyen del frente, que los chechenos procuran no morir y se entretienen haciendo tiktoks, y que cuando finalice la guerra el barbudo peludo ese será el jefe de la facción de ejército que quede operativa, y tratará de crear el emirato ese, y que sobre la mesa está desmembrar y trocear lo que quede de Rusia, me da por pensar que el checheno Kadyrov está a sueldo de Estados Unidos y de la CIA y de la ASN...
> 
> ¿No os parece?



Ojalá.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no jodas que se han zumbao al gerasimov!!!
> pero si acababa de llegar!



Pues de ser cierto, parece que los ucranianos sabían donde y cuando llegaba y le estaban esperando.


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Veamos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No os metáis con el CM, le han pasado una cuenta de un usuario veterano que se lo curró en su momento haciéndose una identidad foril y ahora simplemente el nuevo no da la talla. Dejad que se desahogue.


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Información no verificada, pero aparecida en varios medios.
> 
> 
> Medios: Jefe del Estado
> ...



Yo soy del Estado Mayor Ucraniano y al contrario, ordeno que no le toquen ni un pelo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*Los líderes occidentales deben preparar al público para una economía de guerra*
Es probable que la crisis del costo de vida empeore antes de mejorar
MARTÍN SANDBU

Agregar a myFT






Please use the sharing tools found via the share button at the top or side of articles. Copying articles to share with others is a breach of FT.com T&Cs and Copyright Policy. Email licensing@ft.com to buy additional rights. Subscribers may share up to 10 or 20 articles per month using the gift article service. More information can be found here. 
Subscribe to read | Financial Times

La expresión es fea y su contenido aún más feo, pero la “fatiga de Ucrania” es un riesgo real en las democracias occidentales. Sus ciudadanos sienten repulsión por la guerra de agresión no provocada de Vladimir Putin y están llenos de simpatía por el pueblo ucraniano. Sus líderes se han sorprendido incluso a sí mismos con la fuerza de su apoyo a Kiev. Pero a medida que las cosas se prolongan, los desafíos más cercanos podrían robarles cada vez más su atención. 

Es fácil ver cómo la crisis del costo de la vida, que se ve agravada por la guerra y las cadenas de suministro enredadas, y que probablemente ya está frenando la demanda , podría erosionar el enfoque de los líderes occidentales en Ucrania. 

Dejar que esto suceda sería un error y un fracaso. Un error, porque la inflación en Occidente se produce en gran medida en Moscú. Un fracaso, porque significaría que los líderes políticos han descuidado su principal tarea de preparar al público para las inevitables decisiones difíciles que se avecinan. 

Los políticos occidentales deben explicar a sus votantes que es probable que la crisis del costo de vida empeore y por qué. Este es el tipo de discurso que podrían dar: 

“Mis conciudadanos, 

Los últimos años han sido duros. La pandemia trajo enfermedad y muerte, angustia y soledad, y amenazas a los medios de subsistencia y los negocios de millones de ustedes. Incluso cuando estábamos abriendo nuestras economías y pensábamos que lo peor había quedado atrás, fuimos golpeados por una inflación creciente y una energía más cara. 

Desde el 24 de febrero, hemos sido testigos de los horrores de la guerra en Europa, décadas después de que juramos 'nunca más'. Apoyamos a Ucrania contra el ataque injustificado de la Rusia de Vladimir Putin. Nuestros soldados no se unirán a la batalla; no entraremos en una tercera guerra mundial a menos que Rusia nos ataque. Pero haremos todo lo posible para ayudar al valiente pueblo de Ucrania a defenderse y debilitar la capacidad de Putin para desatar la violencia en el mundo. 

Si nosotros mismos no estamos en guerra, las consecuencias de la guerra nos han llegado hace mucho tiempo. El precio de la libertad en Europa lo pagan ante todo los ucranianos, pero también muchos de ustedes, que se preocupan por cómo van a mantener las luces y la calefacción encendidas, comprar comidas saludables para sus hijos o mantener sus negocios en funcionamiento. 

Seamos claros: el costo de la energía se ha disparado porque el dictador de Rusia ha convertido el petróleo y el gas en armas. El precio de los alimentos está subiendo porque está arrasando las tierras de cultivo más productivas de Europa. Y nuestras sanciones a Rusia implican inevitablemente un sacrificio económico por nuestra parte. 

Ojalá pudiera decirles que las cosas pronto mejorarán. Pero la verdad es que es probable que empeoren. Los precios de la energía, los alimentos y las materias primas podrían subir aún más. Nuestro crecimiento económico y nuestros ingresos pueden disminuir. Es esencial que miremos esta realidad a los ojos y que trabajemos juntos para enfrentar estos desafíos que se avecinan. 

No podemos negar que los precios de importación más altos empobrecen nuestra economía. Nuestros bancos centrales no pueden salvar una cosecha ucraniana perdida o arreglar las cadenas de suministro globales elevando el costo del crédito. Y si Putin cortara más suministro de gas a Rusia de la noche a la mañana, no podemos pretender que no nos perjudicarían. “Se nos está imponiendo algo así como una economía de tiempos de guerra, no de nuestra elección, pero no debemos retroceder ante ella. Eso requiere que todos nosotros pongamos el bien común primero. 

Aquellos con hombros más anchos deben estar preparados para contribuir más en impuestos. Los más expuestos a la inflación deberían esperar más ayuda, pero también aceptar que la ayuda no puede acabar con la necesidad de adaptarse. 

Es posible que tengamos que racionar algunos bienes esenciales. Todos deben tener paciencia con las finanzas públicas más endeudadas. Y tenemos que ayudar a aquellos países peor situados que nosotros, o sus problemas pronto serán los nuestros. 

Es tentador cerrar los ojos a lo que es correcto e ir con lo que parece cómodo. Pero el camino de menor resistencia es erróneo e imprudente. Retroceder contra Putin por un respiro a corto plazo en los precios de las materias primas solo nos dejaría más a su merced.

Y seamos honestos, esta crisis nos obliga a tomar medidas que deberíamos haber tomado hace mucho tiempo por el bien de nuestros nietos. La salud futura de su planeta requiere el fin de la energía fósil. Hoy, nuestra seguridad geopolítica inmediata exige lo mismo, comenzando con los combustibles rusos. 

Es nuestro deber invertir en un sistema energético que sea limpio ya salvo de los enemigos de las democracias. Se pueden perder puestos de trabajo y reducir el consumo en el proceso. Pero al igual que la guerra, esta es una tarea que nuestra generación debe llevar a cabo por el bien de la próxima”.


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)




----------



## El cogorzas (1 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es gracioso como de vez en cuando entra gente en este hilo a recordarnos que es una mierda que no refleja la realidad de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania, pero en el "hilo oficial" no suele entrar nadie a decir lo mismo.



Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:

1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo. 

2° fase : offtopiqueo a saco mezclando churras con merinas (USA bombardeó Hiroshima, Antonio Sánchez es tonto, vacunas y Ucrania, etc etc). Enmierdar y desviar la atención es fundamental, se generan discusiones absurdas que no van a ninguna parte con temas como la venta de Alaska o el color de los calcetines del zar Nicolás ll. 

3° fase : Insultos y chorradas non-stop. Sois unos gilipollas, me follo a vuestra madre, Zelensky es un judío nazi, Pouting es Dios, bla bla bla. Aquí el ignore se impone por hastío y a otra cosa, mariposa. 

4 ° fase : Lloriqueo inpotente. El OP es un pepero psicópata, Calopez cierra este hilo, lo que se dice aquí debería de estar penado por ser feik nius, banead a este y a este, sois unos cabrones, Frutin mátalos, la guerra está ganada, etc

5 ° fase : las uvas están verdes, así que se van al hilo de la guerra de Ucrania que allí están maduras. Además en el subforo si abren un hilo diciendo lo mucho que admiran al sátrapa de moscovia se llevan muchos zankitos de otros doriteros que piensan como ellos. 

Bonus track:

El hilo del atasco de la ofensiva rusa sigue adelante documentando el bluff bélico turkmongol con vídeos, enlaces y artículos de opinión de medios de comunicación y plataformas de distintos países. No importa que finjas que no se incendia tu casa cerrando los ojos, el incendio sigue ahí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:
> 
> 1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo.
> 
> ...



Mia dieses no más senior. Solo añado que parecen todos las mismas persona. Yo ya no paso de la fase 1, desde que veo que y como escriben, al ignore.


----------



## moncton (1 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:
> 
> 1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo.
> 
> ...



Yo los meto en el ignore en la fase 1 directamente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

clarisima finta


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

EL 9 DE MAYO PUTIN DECLARARÁ LA GUERRA TOTAL A UCRANIA JUNTO CON UNA MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL - III GM


----------



## Blackmoon (1 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No, están tratando de tomar Kharkiv, que está a 4.500 kilometros de su frontera. Es una tarea hercúlea...



Se están reservando para la ofensiva buena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ya se ha aclarado aquí, depende de la distancia y también puse videos de soldados norteamericanos que sobrevivieron de disparos al coco por sus benditos cascos.
> 
> Bendito sean.



m


AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> EL 9 DE MAYO PUTIN DECLARARÁ LA GUERRA TOTAL A UCRANIA JUNTO CON UNA MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL - III GM



Pues vale...si los rusos la pasan canutas contra la fuerza aérea de Ucrania...contra 400 cazas de la OTAN los gitanos rumanos tendrán chatarra para años


----------



## Ungaunga (1 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> m
> 
> Pues vale...si los rusos la pasan canutas contra la fuerza aérea de Ucrania...contra 400 cazas de la OTAN los gitanos rumanos tendrán chatarra para años



Cuando lleguen los reclutas, los 155 donados a ucrania estarán totalmente operativos. Será una matanza, una picadora de carne.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

Los tiene calados


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los tiene calados



Grande Santi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## Cantabrischen lander (1 May 2022)

Ardo en deseos de saber qué cojones ofrecerán como victoria del ejército calorro circense el 9 de mayo.


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)

A mamarla:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

Pesimismo en el alto palanganato


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Si esa intención de crear un emirato musulmán checheno es cierta, y añadimos que los chechenos situados en la retaguardia se encargan de matar a los soldados rusos que huyen del frente, que los chechenos procuran no morir y se entretienen haciendo tiktoks, y que cuando finalice la guerra el barbudo peludo ese será el jefe de la facción de ejército que quede operativa, y tratará de crear el emirato ese, y que sobre la mesa está desmembrar y trocear lo que quede de Rusia, me da por pensar que el checheno Kadyrov está a sueldo de Estados Unidos y de la CIA y de la ASN...
> 
> ¿No os parece?



Un tío que cobrara de Putín y de la CIA al mismo sería como el Cervantes-Shakespeare de los traidores, un verdadero ajedrecista con poco apego a la vida propia. El gnomo Kadyrov es más bien un simple matón a sueldo que una vez vea a Putín en el alambre, le clavará el puñal en la espalda y se subirá al próximo carro ganador. De momento vive muy bien a costa de Moscú.


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)




----------



## duncan (1 May 2022)

Sobre los nuevos drones de los ucranianos:


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Un tío que cobrara de Putín y de la CIA al mismo sería como el Cervantes-Shakespeare de los traidores, un verdadero ajedrecista con poco apego a la vida propia. El gnomo Kadyrov es más bien un simple matón a sueldo que una vez vea a Putín en el alambre, le clavará el puñal en la espalda y se subirá al próximo carro ganador. De momento vive muy bien a costa de Moscú.



Un poco más de respeto por los gnomos:


----------



## Giordano Bruno (1 May 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ardo en deseos de saber qué cojones ofrecerán como victoria del ejército calorro circense el 9 de mayo.



En 10 días suerte si le queda algún tanque o helicóptero pa el desfile


----------



## lowfour (1 May 2022)

Basura criminal anda suelta por Ukrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 May 2022)

Sigue la inexplicable plaga de incendios en Rusia

Pravda.










Губернатор Белгородской области сообщил о пожаре на объекте Минобороны в регионе


Возгорание зафиксировано на границе трех муниципалитетов в Белгородской области




www.kp.ru





*El gobernador de la región de Belgorod anunció un incendio en las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa en la región*

El incendio se registró en la frontera de tres municipios de la región de Belgorod.


----------



## Chaini (1 May 2022)

Pido disculpas si ya lo han posteado. Tengo medio foro mongo ruso en el ignore





Los suministros fueron a Polonia y otros países de Europa del Este, que transfirieron sus existencias de armas soviéticas a Ucrania.


----------



## Pat (1 May 2022)

La tan esperada ofensivo Ruso no parece haberse materializado y se ha quedado en ataques de sondeo para encontrar puntos débiles en todo la frente del Este… Quizás es el momento preguntar si Rusia aun tiene capacidad para lanzar un Gran ofensiva cuando /si encuentra debilidades en las defensas Ucranios.


A todos luces solo le queda una opción a Putin/Rusia


SI Putin quiere ganar en Ucrania forzosamente debe llamar a filas a todo ruso de entre 16 a 50 años…. Pero ni esto le garantiza victoria.

Una cosa es tener los hombres, el otro es que tengan armamento como tanques, transporte, protección personal etcétera.

Para mi todo esto solo tiene sentido si Rusia pretende convertir a Rusia en lo que es Donbass, para entender lo que es Donbass hay que mirar como funciona la economía de Donbass desde que Rusia tomo el control en 2014.

En Donbass no existe la libre empresa, tenías dos opciones,


Formar parte del ejercito
Trabajar para el estado
Trabajando para el estado no es como ser funcionario en España, es recibir un sueldo de subsistencia que a penas cubre lo mas básico.



SI el objetivo de Putin es volver al tiempo del imperio Zarista, quizás lo consigue, pero no en territorio, Putin estera convirtiendo Rusia en una sociedad feudal donde hay pocos Muy muy ricos y el resto vive en la subsistencia, o en el ejercito.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 May 2022)

Ahora la prensa rusa habla de sabotajes.









Обрушение железнодорожного моста в Курской области оказалось диверсией


Губернатор Курской области Роман Старовойт заявил, что обрушение железнодорожного моста в регионе произошло в результате диверсии




www.mk.ru






*El colapso del puente ferroviario en la región de Kursk fue un sabotaje
*
El gobernador de la región de Kursk, Roman Starovoit, dijo que el colapso del puente ferroviario en la región fue el resultado de un sabotaje. Se ha iniciado una causa penal.

“Amigos lamentablemente se confirmó la información, fue un sabotaje”, dijo el titular de la región en un breve video que publicó en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A mamarla:



No me puedo ni imaginar cómo sabían dónde estaba el sujeto con tanta precisión.

Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede explicar por qué hay tantos aviones de la OTAN en la frontera de Polonia y en el Mar Negro?


Zhukov y los traidores del otro hilo pueden vender que en el glorioso ejército ruso los generales corren los mismos riesgos que los soldados.


----------



## Pat (1 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ahora la prensa rusa habla de sabotajes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Admitir que Ucrania puede atacar a Rusia a voluntad de inseguridad a los Rusos, sospecho que Rusia solo admite que Ucrania puede atacar Rusia si la intensión es crear un ambiente donde los Rusos apoyan declarar la guerra total a Ucrania y movilizar a los jóvenes Rusos para que van al Frente…


¿Habrá otra revolución rusa donde los soldados Rusos matan a sus oficiales y renuncian a combatir?


En fin…. Jóvenes Rusos saliendo pitando de Rusia para no ser llamado a filas.


----------



## el arquitecto (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A mamarla:






20 de 40, qué estaban? haciendo el trenecito??


----------



## Pat (1 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me puedo ni imaginar cómo sabían dónde estaba el sujeto con tanta precisión.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede explicar por qué hay tantos aviones de la OTAN en la frontera de Polonia y en el Mar Negro?
> 
> ...



hay que controlar absolutamente todo lo que pasa en el campo de Batalla, vemos en tiempo real la capacidad real de las fuerzas armadas rusos, como atacan/ defienden/Comunican….

La información ganada es de un valor incalculable para el OTAN


además

La OTAN quiere estar preparado para cualquier cosa que hace Rusia,

Poco a poco estamos viendo como el OTAN esta sumando efectivos en los países susceptibles a ser atacados por Rusia. Si Rusia ataca al OTAN recibiera una respuesta demoledor… todos los piezas estén siendo emplazado.


----------



## Ungaunga (1 May 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ardo en deseos de saber qué cojones ofrecerán como victoria del ejército calorro circense el 9 de mayo.



Lavadoras para las masas enfervorecidas.


----------



## el arquitecto (1 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1043860
> 
> 
> 20 de 40, qué estaban? haciendo el trenecito??


----------



## elena francis (1 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:
> 
> 1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (1 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No me puedo ni imaginar cómo sabían dónde estaba el sujeto con tanta precisión.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede explicar por qué hay tantos aviones de la OTAN en la frontera de Polonia y en el Mar Negro?
> 
> ...



Me imagino que los usanos tienen informadores dentro del kremlin, y las comunicaciones interceptadas

Ademas, 40 oficiales del estado mayor generan mucho ruido cuando se reunen, seguro que tienen a gente siguiendolos


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Me recuerda mucho a la situación al norte de Kiev, los ucranianos llevan 3 dias presionando el norte y este de Jarkov, igual que hicieron en Bucha e Irpin y que eventualmente provocó un derrumbe total del frente norte ruso.

cabe recordar que las unidades rusas que hay por Jarkov son en muchos casos milicianos y conscriptos mal equipados.


----------



## duncan (1 May 2022)

A ver si yago esta vez está más atinado y acierta algo:


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Qué mala suerte tienen los rusos ¿No? Una tormenta hunde su barco insignia, arden las refinerías y los centros de investigación militar, se caen los aviones, se caen los puentes...


----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

Han pillado al calvo ….

Los servicios de seguridad ucranianos arrestan a un hombre en Kharkiv que ha estado difundiendo propaganda rusa en línea y pidió que Kharkiv ya no sea parte de Ucrania.

Hay ley marcial en Ucrania y tales declaraciones son criminales.

La traición nunca puede quedar impune.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los rusos ¿No? Una tormenta hunde su barco insignia, arden las refinerías y los centros de investigación militar, se caen los aviones, se caen los puentes...



Son casi tan gafes como viruelo, más conocido como su sanchidad...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 May 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Han llegado ya los rusos a Berlín?



Están parados en un atasco de tráfico cerca de un centro comercial en Gdansk, llegan pronto


El cogorzas dijo:


> Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:
> 
> 1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo.
> 
> ...



Pues en la 1ª fase suelen meterte ya al ignore, te contestan y te ignoran antes de que puedas leerlo o responderlo


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

Otro día de la "Gran Ofensiva en Donbas" terminó para los rusos al proporcionar al ejército ucraniano un nuevo tanque. Los paracaidistas 95 #ОДШБр se llevaron un trofeo maravilloso, que pronto estará en servicio y vencerá a Rashik hasta la médula.


----------



## Chaini (1 May 2022)

Ojo! Esto es lo que estan vendiendo los medios mongos a su audiencia:

*Gracias a la iniciativa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin, 80 civiles, incluidos mujeres y niños, que estaban en poder de los nacionalistas ucranianos, fueron rescatados del territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y la milicia popular de la República Popular de Donetsk abrieron un corredor humanitario para la evacuación segura de civiles y garantizaron un "régimen de silencio". Todos los civiles liberados fueron evacuados a la aldea de Bezymennoe en la República Popular de Donetsk, donde se les proporcionó alojamiento, comida y la asistencia médica necesaria. Los civiles evacuados por militares rusos de la planta de Azovstal que deseaban partir hacia áreas controladas por el régimen de Kiev fueron entregados a representantes de la ONU y del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja. *


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

*Pelosi: "No seremos intimidados por Rusia"*
*Nancy Pelosi dijo que Estados Unidos no dejará de ayudar a Ucrania por temor a provocar a Rusia después de que se convirtió en la política estadounidense de más alto rango en visitar el país desde que las fuerzas de Vladimir Putin invadieron.*

En una conferencia de prensa en Polonia después de su visita, se le preguntó si a Estados Unidos le preocupaba el riesgo de que su apoyo provocara una reacción rusa. El presidente de la cámara dijo que Estados Unidos mantendría su determinación.

“Déjame hablar por mí mismo, no te dejes intimidar por los matones. Si están haciendo amenazas, no puedes retroceder”, dijo.

Adam Schiff, presidente del comité de inteligencia de la casa de los EE. UU., dijo: “Esto es, ante todo, sobre Ucrania, pero no se trata solo de Ucrania. Se trata de un dictador en el Kremlin que hace la guerra como si fuera la Segunda Guerra Mundial nuevamente con una invasión masiva de su vecino y debe ser detenido.

“Estamos preparados para brindarle a Ucrania todo el apoyo necesario para detener esto”.

El congresista Jim McGovern, quien preside el comité de reglas de la cámara y es parte de la delegación, dijo: “La pregunta es si el mundo lo hará rendir cuentas. Ha cruzado muchos límites, ha cometido crímenes de guerra, ha atacado hospitales, ha cometido asesinatos en masa que han sido documentados.

“La pregunta que también debe hacerse es si lo haremos responsable de sus crímenes de guerra. Porque si no lo hacemos, aumenta la probabilidad de que él o alguien más haga lo mismo”.

Durante la visita, Zelenskiy entregó a Pelosi la medalla de la Orden de la Princesa de Olga por su trabajo para fortalecer los lazos entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos.

En la conferencia de prensa, dijo que Volodymyr Zelenskiy había demostrado coraje y lo elogió por una “clase magistral de liderazgo”.

Un funcionario dijo a los periodistas que el proyecto de ley de 33.000 millones de libras esterlinas de ayuda para Ucrania se está redactando actualmente y que las negociaciones se llevarán a cabo en el Congreso.

“Estamos orgullosos de los 13.600 millones de dólares que acabamos de enviar y acabamos de terminar la última gota”, agregó Pelosi.

También repitió que un acuerdo de Préstamo y Arriendo sería para Europa del Este en su conjunto, no solo para Ucrania.


----------



## El Promotor (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los rusos ¿No? Una tormenta hunde su barco insignia, arden las refinerías y los centros de investigación militar, se caen los aviones, se caen los puentes...




Y de la esperanza de vida de los soldados rusos en suelo ucraniano ya ni hablamos.

De hecho, la Universidad de Copenhague ha hecho un sesudo estudio simulando por ordenador el tiempo real que duran vivos desde que entran en combate contra los ucras.

Y el resultado obtenido es demoledor...







LOL.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

muy buena falla





Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Poncio (1 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Pido disculpas si ya lo han posteado. Tengo medio foro mongo ruso en el ignore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es por ser aguafiestas, pero las locomotoras amarillas parecen de la Union Pacific ( librea amarilla con techo negro), el terreno es bastante árido para lo que es Polonia y aparece un camioncito de FedEx por la carretera al final del video ( quizá una Ford 250 con caja cuadrada).
Desde la última mesa a la derecha del fondo del bar y con tres orujos en tó lo alto.


----------



## Alpharius (1 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> No es por ser aguafiestas, pero las locomotoras amarillas parecen de la Union Pacific ( librea amarilla con techo negro), el terreno es bastante árido para lo que es Polonia y aparece un camioncito de FedEx por la carretera al final del video ( quizá una Ford 250 con caja cuadrada).
> Desde la última mesa a la derecha del fondo del bar y con tres orujos en tó lo alto.



Es que esos blindados no parecen muy soviéticos. Los tanques creo que son los M1 Abrams. Quizás sean los que se han mandado a Polonia para sustituir el material ruso que los polacos les han mandado a los ucranianos.








Polonia firma el contrato para la adquisición de 250 tanques Abrams M1A2 SEPv3


El 5 de abril el gobierno de Polonia anunció oficialmente la adquisición de 250 tanques Abrams M1A2 SEPv3. En una ceremonia realizada en Varsovia, en las




www.zona-militar.com


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

Me he entretenido traduciendo la info de ese hilo, y no veas el pastón que le está costando la movida al turcochino. De un cálculo inicial de 1000 millones si todo iba bien (plan A, tomar Kiev en 3 días) a un cerro de miles de millones que aumenta al ritmo de 1000 millones cada dos días. Cofidis, calienta que sales...


*EL COSTE PARA RUSIA DE LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA*



"Cuando la guerra de invasión de Putin en Ucrania ha pasado de 2 meses, la niebla de la guerra se está disipando un poco. Podemos hacer un cálculo preliminar del costo monetario para Rusia de esta guerra (más allá de vidas y lesiones, militares y civiles) Hagamos un poco de matemáticas, ¿de acuerdo?

Tenemos varios datos de información, pérdidas diarias de equipos militares como este gráfico publicado por Kyiv Independent. Algunos de esos números a veces confirmados o números similares salen de Rusia (borrados rápidamente). Confío en que estos están cerca de la verdad.








Ha habido muchos cálculos de apoyo, como una actualización regular de pérdidas confirmadas visualmente a partir de fotografías y videos. Y por separado, varias fuentes calcularon los totales y Forbes calculó los costos de varias pérdidas de equipos, como este gráfico.








A medida que avanzaba la guerra, también descubrimos la mayoría de las unidades del ejército ruso que sirven en Ucrania, y estas se recopilan, por ejemplo, en Wikipedia, que enumera la organización rusa completa por unidad y comandante.

Eso nos lleva a un número bastante seguro, que fueron *alrededor de 190,000 soldados que Rusia envió para invadir Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022*. Eso incluye bandidos, mafiosos y terroristas de la región de Donbas que se unieron a la misión rusa contra Ucrania.

He visto algunos números de equipo ruso que no concuerdan con el tamaño total del ejército de 190,000 (los números son demasiado bajos). Así que me atengo a mi estimación:

*Para un ejército de 190.000 necesitas 19.000 vehículos blindados*. Hay una regla general simple para dividir eso

El orden de batalla ruso está diseñado para permitir que cada soldado luche dentro de un ambiente de combate contaminado. Así que tiene que haber un asiento para cada soldado, adentro. Así que usa esta regla:

-30% tanques

- 40% vehículos blindados de transporte de persona

-20% artillería

-10% otros

Por lo tanto, me atengo a mi estimación, el 24 de febrero de 2022, Rusia invadió Ucrania con:

*-5.700 tanques*

-*7.600 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas*

-*3.800 unidades de artillería y morteros autopropulsados*

-*1.900 otros, incluidos vehículos antiaéreos, reconocimiento, MLRS, comando, puente, reparación, etc.*

Esos números pueden tener una diferencia de cientos por categoría, pero es poco probable que tengan una diferencia de mil en cualquier dirección.

Dos clases afectan el costo del combate:
- *Los tanques consumen mucho más combustible que otros.
- Y la artillería consume DE LEJOS la mayor cantidad de municiones*.

Al luchar en una guerra, para el ejército ruso, *el costo de la artillería es tan alto que más de la MITAD de todo el suministro es SOLO artillería*. En segundo lugar se encuentran las rondas de mortero, luego viene el combustible, luego otras municiones como cohetes, misiles, municiones de tanque, rondas de rifle y alimentos.

Entonces, *el factor más importante para decidir cuánto le está costando a Putin el ejército ruso es cuánto se dispara la artillería*. No el costo de pagar a las familias por los muertos, o pagar a los mercenarios de Siria, o pagar el combustible para aviones, etc. Artillería...

Pero *la mayor incógnita fue el costo de los misiles*. Son muy caros y no existe una fórmula de 'asignación estándar'. No pude calcular nuestros costos, hasta que tuve este número. Forbes nos lo dio hace 2 días.

Eso *es $ 120 millones de dólares por día en costos de armas inteligentes por día*. Tenga en cuenta que la estimación de Forbes está en el extremo inferior, es probable que sea más.



*GASTOS EN COMBUSTIBLE

1) AVIONES Y HELICOPTEROS*

Comencemos con el combustible. La Fuerza Aérea Rusa comenzó la guerra volando 200 misiones de aviones de combate por día. Eso subió a 300 por día desde mediados de marzo. Usemos 267 como nuestro promedio de misiones voladas.

Con una combinación de aviones de combate bimotores de alto rendimiento como los derivados del Su 27, que usan alrededor de 10.000 l. de combustible por misión, y aviones de ataque a tierra subsónicos más pequeños como el Su 25 que usan 4000 l., obtengo *2,3 millones de litros (605 000 galones) de combustible para aviones por día*

Agregue los helicópteros, digamos 1 millón de litros más por día, a 3,3 millones de litros digamos lo mismo en dólares. $ 3.3M en combustible para aviones

*2) TANQUES Y BLINDADOS*

A continuación los tanques. Los tanques rusos tienen un depósito de combustible de unos 1.100 litros. *Si cada tanque consume un tanque lleno por día, son 6,3 millones de litros*, eso es 5.700 tanques.

*Todos los demás 13.300 vehículos blindados consumen solo 5,9 millones de litros por día, combinados*. En términos de costos de combustible, los devoradores de gasolina para el ejército ruso son los tanques.

*Costos totales de combustible por día: $ 15.5 millones* de dólares para este ejército

*3) MUNICION*

Ahora echemos un vistazo a los costos de municiones:

Cada pieza de artillería tendría una asignación de fuego de 250 tiros por día, para poder disparar 50 minutos por día, a 5 tiros por minuto (no disparan de forma continua)

De las 3.800 unidades, la mitad son artillería autopropulsada, la mitad son unidades de mortero autopropulsadas. 1.900 artillería x 250 rondas dispararían 475.000 rondas por día. Eso es alrededor de *24 mil TONELADAS por día ¿Costo? $ 475 millones de dólares por día *si cada arma dispara regularmente, pero:

-es raro que todas las armas disparen su asignación diaria, pero en una batalla intensa, muchas unidades gastarán su asignación diaria total. Entonces, potencialmente $ 475 millones por día en costos de rondas de artillería, en realidad será una fracción de eso por día.

*Mortero: también 1.900 unidades x 250 tiros por día, son unas 5.000 toneladas de municiones*. El costo si cada mortero disparara la asignación completa ese día, sería de *$ 95 millones de dólares.* Todas las demás rondas cuestan MUCHO menos por día, como munición de tanque, balas para rifles y ametralladoras.

Todas las demás municiones tradicionales combinadas costarán una pequeña fracción de la artillería y el mortero, porque solo se disparan cuando se ven los objetivos. *Usemos $30 millones para cubrir todas las demás municiones (será menos) Agregue los $ 120 millones en costos de misiles

4) PERSONAL:*

A continuación, tomemos los pagos por los muertos:

-*Rusia prometió pagar 41.000 euros por soldado ruso muerto y 28.000 euros si resulta herido* (permanentemente). *Vemos 365 muertos de media por día*. Esos no son todos rusos (incluye mercenarios, etc.). Supongamos que 288 rusos.

Usando la relación que encontramos: 1,72 heridos frente a muertos para el ejército ruso, eso da *481 heridos por día*. Esto da como resultado un *costo de compensación diario de $11,8 millones para KIA y $11,2 millones para lesionados, un total de $23 millones por día*. Un poco más en nivel que los costos diarios de combustible

Agreguemos los *mercenarios: 20.000 contratados de Siria, Libia, etc. para ir y morir en Ucrania. Pagado en promedio $1,800 dólares por mes,* este ejercito de mercenarios *cuesta $36 millones de dolares.. por mes* Solo $ 1.2 millones por día Verdaderamente, *son carne de cañón barata.

5)PERDIDAS EN EQUIPAMIENTO HASTA AHORA*

Luego agreguemos el equipo perdido. Esto dolerá un poco. *Sólo ese barco Moskva costó 750 millones de dólares*.

Entonces, del equipo total que Rusia ha perdido hasta ahora, estimo que el costo real pagado por Rusia fue de $ 10.000 millones hasta ahora, pero el costo de reemplazo es de $ 14.700 millones de dólares

*$ 14.7 mil millones es el costo real del equipo*, porque este equipo deberá ser reemplazado por militares rusos, fueron sus últimas armas. No pueden tomar tanques obsoletos del almacenamiento para usarlos en las próximas décadas*. Eso equivale a un costo diario de $ 230 millones.*

Si asumimos el combustible completo usado diariamente y el total de municiones diarias usadas, entonces los costos:

Combustible $16M*

Artillería $475M*

Mortero $95M*

Misiles $ 120 millones

Otras municiones $ 30M

Compensación $ 23 millones

Mercenarios $ 1 millón

Equipamiento perdido: $ 230 millones

*Costo diario total: $994M**

*la realidad será menos

*Costo diario realista*:

Combustible $10M*

Artillería $119M

** Mortero $24M

** Misiles $ 120 millones

Otra munición $8M **

Compensación $ 23 millones

Mercenarios $ 1 millón

Equipamiento perdido: $ 230 millones

* Costo diario realista total: $ 539M 
* 2/3 de máximo diario * 1/4 de máximo diario*

Hagamos una pausa aquí para 2 observaciones. Es posible que haya visto historias sensacionalistas que afirman que esta guerra le cuesta a Rusia $ 1 mil millones de dólares por día. Las matemáticas se pueden usar para reclamar ese nivel, sí. Pero supone un nivel absurdo e insostenible de gasto de munición y combustible.

Pero SOBRE TODO debido a la magnífica capacidad de Ucrania para destruir y capturar equipos rusos, y todos los demás costos*, esta guerra de invasión rusa en Ucrania ESTÁ costando alrededor de 500 MILLONES de dólares. POR DÍA.

Es DE LEJOS la guerra más costosa de todos los tiempos.*


Ahora que tenemos mi 'modelo', tracemos dos escenarios:

*PLAN A)*
- Sabemos que *Putin tenía un plan de 3 días para ganar la guerra en Ucrania, y si eso fallaba, tenía la intención de rodear y asediar Kiev y bombardearlo hasta la sumisión (como vemos en Mariupol).*

Veamos los presupuestos:

La “Guerra de los 3 Días” habría tomado Kiev. Entonces, todo el ejército ruso se apresura rápidamente hacia sus objetivos, consume todo el combustible para llegar allí, pero la artillería solo usa alrededor de 1/3 de su munición asignada. Putin no esperaba pérdidas masivas de equipos ni costos de mano de obra. Presupuesto:

-Guerra de 3 días, costo diario:

Combustible $ 15 millones

Artillería $157M*

Mortero $31M*

Misiles $ 120 millones

Otra munición $10M*

Compensación $0M

Mercenarios $0M

Equipo perdido $0M

Costo diario total: $ 333M

*COSTO TOTAL DE LA GUERRA DE 3 DÍAS: $ 1 mil millones de dólares *

(* 1/3 de máximo diario)

*El presupuesto de Vladimir Putin para esta guerra de 3 días fue claramente de mil millones de dólares*. Es por eso que eran 190.000 hombres, en lugar de 200.000... está claro, este billón de dólares es el número mágico en el que creía, y le dijo a su ejército que hiciera planes para... ¿oopsie?

*PLAN B)*

- 'Plan B' de Putin: Si la guerra de 3 días fallaba, tenía la intención de rodear Kiev, asediarla, plantar un campo de minas a su alrededor para evitar que los civiles escaparan y luego bombardear la capital de 3 millones hasta la sumisión. Como le hizo a Grozny en Chechenia.

Putin tenía la intención de hacer lo mismo en todas las principales ciudades ucranianas, como en Mariupol (9 semanas después, Mariupol no ha caído - #SlavaUkraini - #HeroiamSlava ) Rusia trató de rodear Kharkiv (falló) y nunca logró intentar lo mismo en Odesa.

Las otras ciudades no importaron, si Putin pudiera asediar Kiev, entonces la destrucción de Kiev simbolizaría toda la caída de Ucrania. Vamos a presupuestar esto, a lo largo de aproximadamente números de Grozny, escalados a Kiev:

Asedio de Kiev Costo diario:

Combustible $2M*

Artillería $48M **

Mortero $10M **

Misiles $ 0M

Otra munición $3M

** Compensación $0M

Mercenarios $0M

Equipo perdido $0M


*Costo diario total: $ 63M*

*GUERRA DE 6 MESES COSTO TOTAL: $11.3 BILLONES DE DOLARES*

(* 10% diario ** 1/3 en Kiev, fuego 1/3)

Recuerde, Putin asumió que su fuerza aérea diezmaría a la de Ucrania, por lo que el misil ya no sería necesario después del Día 3. Toda Ucrania sería invadida por sus tropas, por lo que no sería necesario maniobrar. Esperaba que las ciudades más pequeñas cayeran rápidamente Entonces solo Kiev necesitaba bombardeos

Y una última cosa, como este es el Plan B, por supuesto, nuestro costo del Plan B está por encima del costo del Plan A. $ 1 mil millones más $ 11 mil millones = $ 12 mil millones.

* Si Putin no lograba apoderarse de Ucrania a bajo costo por $ 1 mil millones, aún podría obtener Ucrania por un precio de ganga de $ 12 mil millones.*

Putin pensó que podía tomar Ucrania en 3 días, y su guerra costaría mil millones de dólares. Su 'Plan B' tomaría 6 meses, costaría $12 Billones.

*La realidad es que en 2 meses esta guerra le costó a Rusia $34 Billones, añadiendo $1 Billón más cada 2 días. Una guerra que no puede ganar.*


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los rusos ¿No? Una tormenta hunde su barco insignia, arden las refinerías y los centros de investigación militar, se caen los aviones, se caen los puentes...



Y su general en jefe tropieza para no pisar un cachorro de pastor ruso y está en el hospital.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Han pillado al calvo ….
> 
> Los servicios de seguridad ucranianos arrestan a un hombre en Kharkiv que ha estado difundiendo propaganda rusa en línea y pidió que Kharkiv ya no sea parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Los calvos están prohibidos por la ley marcial Ucraniana.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y de la esperanza de vida de los soldados rusos en suelo ucraniano ya ni hablamos.
> 
> De hecho, la Universidad de Copenhague ha hecho un sesudo estudio simulando por ordenador el tiempo real que duran vivos desde que entran en combate contra los ucras.
> 
> ...



Con los números que conocemos, la esperanza de vida del ruso en Ucrania es mucho menor que la del GI en la primera oleada en Omaha beach.


----------



## Spieluhr (1 May 2022)

Por fabor, hesto es inportante. Haber de acerlo de circular:


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Buen momento para echar un vistazo a la lista de Oryx. Ya estamos en los 600 tanques, creciendo a un ritmo de más de un 10% a la semana. Los Ucras han destruido el equivalente a las fuerzas acorazadas de dos grandes países de la OTAN.









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Dos noticias encadanadas:


----------



## lowfour (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Me he entretenido traduciendo la info de ese hilo, y no veas el pastón que le está costando la movida al turcochino. De un cálculo inicial de 1000 millones si todo iba bien (plan A, tomar Kiev en 3 días) a un cerro de miles de millones que aumenta al ritmo de 1000 millones cada dos días. Cofidis, calienta que sales...
> 
> 
> *EL COSTE PARA RUSIA DE LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA*
> ...



Brutal. Te copio el Tweet y lo pongo en el otro foro, citándote.


----------



## Fiallo (1 May 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (1 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Los limpiabotas del khan que entran en este hilo suelen seguir varias fases:
> 
> 1° fase : siempre en tono cordial, introducen matices, peros, excusas y aprovechan para profetizar avances ruskis o reveses ukros según convenga. Estas narrativas pueden cambiarse día a día sin miedo a caer en contradicciones, los fanboys de tito vladimiro son maestros del funambulismo.
> 
> ...



Me temo que @Covid Bryant se ha estancado en la 3.


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 May 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Por fabor, hesto es inportante. Haber de acerlo de circular:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044031



Pero lo que no dice ahí es que el FBI detuvo a Georgie mientras se estaba follando a su madrastra.


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Podéis ver aquí que el trigo aún no ha espigado en Ucrania y ya hay que fumigarlo porque han salido bichos raros:


----------



## El cogorzas (1 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Me temo que @Covid Bryant se ha estancado en la 3.



Bueno, también se ha estancado en su puesto de repartidor de pizzas. Pobre hombre, entrar en el foro a desahogarse por las penurias de su miserable vida es de lo poco que le queda para poder levantarse de la cama todos los días. 

Y no, la humillación turkmongola no ve luz al final de este túnel.


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

región de moscú, área de narofominsk - fuerte explosión, la división kantimirovskaya tiene su sede allí. El lugar está lleno de bomberos y policías.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Me he entretenido traduciendo la info de ese hilo, y no veas el pastón que le está costando la movida al turcochino. De un cálculo inicial de 1000 millones si todo iba bien (plan A, tomar Kiev en 3 días) a un cerro de miles de millones que aumenta al ritmo de 1000 millones cada dos días. Cofidis, calienta que sales...
> 
> 
> *EL COSTE PARA RUSIA DE LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA*
> ...



son 500 millones diarios, pero esto son costes visibles, pero luego estan los costes ocultos derivados de bajas y heridos durante los años siguientes, que en afganistan creo que decian que eran 20 Veces mas que el coste total de la guerra, todo y que rusia solo da unas botas y 125 euros.


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Rumores..
El quinto servicio de FSB, SVR y otros agentes ha sido financiado a través de Gazprombank. #Putin impulsa la idea de pagar gas en rublos a través del banco, tratando de defenderlo de las sanciones, y los gerentes de alto perfil del banco y aquellos que malversaron los fondos comenzaron a ser encontrados muertos.



#Lavrov dice que no tiene otra opción cuando se trata de amenazar a #USA , #Europa y #NATO en conversaciones privadas. Recordatorio: el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores filtró información a #Israel antes del 24 de febrero, tratando de asegurar su bienestar en la era posterior a Putin


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> son 500 millones diarios, pero esto son costes visibles, pero luego estan los costes ocultos derivados de bajas y heridos durante los años siguientes, que en afganistan creo que decian que eran 20 Veces mas que el coste total de la guerra, todo y que rusia solo da unas botas y 125 euros.



El karma es muy cabrón, pero el efecto mariposa lo es más aún. En el Cáucaso, Ucrania puede tener más bien un efecto cerilla, y anda que la zona no es inflamable... veo a Kadyrov preparando las viandas para la barbacoa que se viene.


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores..
> El quinto servicio de FSB, SVR y otros agentes ha sido financiado a través de Gazprombank. #Putin impulsa la idea de pagar gas en rublos a través del banco, tratando de defenderlo de las sanciones, y los gerentes de alto perfil del banco y aquellos que malversaron los fondos comenzaron a ser encontrados muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



El Ribbentrop ruso


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)

Vaya, ya llegó el "neutralista":







Por cierto, muy bueno eso de que España no tiene poder político desde el siglo XVIII. Deber ser que eso de la Guerra de la Cuádruple Alianza es un mito.


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

Lukas alias el profeta 

¿Recuerdas cuando Lukashenko dijo que los ucranianos no pelearían, que la guerra no duraría más de 4 días y que Zelensky huiría al extranjero? ¿Quizás deberíamos preguntarle al genio político Lukashenko sobre sus pronósticos para el tercer mes de la guerra?


----------



## txusky_g (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Vaya, ya llegó el "neutralista":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. El neutral es un pro-ruso y pro-Putin camuflado hasta que escampe.


----------



## moncton (1 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> son 500 millones diarios, pero esto son costes visibles, pero luego estan los costes ocultos derivados de bajas y heridos durante los años siguientes, que en afganistan creo que decian que eran 20 Veces mas que el coste total de la guerra, todo y que rusia solo da unas botas y 125 euros.



Este calculo que han hecho de los 500 millones diarios seria el equivalente a los gastos corrientes de una empresa

Habria que considerar tambien los gastos de reposicion mas los de inversion

Si en mantener la guerra estan fundiendo 500 millones al dia, cuanto seria reemplazar municion, combustible, etc?

Y cuanto seria volver a fabricar el material destruido? Porque el coste de reemplazar un tanque o un avion (y ya no digamos un barco) es mucho mas que su valor contable en el inventario

Puede rusa fabricar tanques? Cuantos al mes? Cual es el coste de tener que importar piezas bajo sanciones comerciales? Cuanto se malgasta en corrupcion? Y al final para fabricar tanques que son una mierda y se destruyen con un dron de 4 duros

Y sin entrar a discutir el coste de reemplazo de los soldados...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)

La propaganda rusa revela accidentalmente que las fuerzas ucranianas están unos 5 km más avanzadas de lo que se pensaba anteriormente...


----------



## paconan (1 May 2022)

*Los rusos saquean vehículos agrícolas de $ 5 millones de Ucrania y descubren que han sido desactivados de forma remota*
Las tropas rusas en la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol robaron todo el equipo de un concesionario de equipos agrícolas y lo enviaron a Chechenia. Después de un viaje de más de 700 millas, los ladrones no pudieron usar ninguno de los equipos porque se había bloqueado de forma remota. El equipo ahora parece languidecer en una granja cerca de Grozny.




__





Russians plunder US$5M farm vehicles from Ukraine -- to find they've been remotely disabled


Russian troops in the occupied city of Melitopol have stolen all the equipment from a farm equipment dealership. But after a journey of more than 1,100 kilometres , the thieves were unable to use any of the equipment -- because it had been locked remotely.



ground.news


----------



## el arquitecto (1 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Este calculo que han hecho de los 500 millones diarios seria el equivalente a los gastos corrientes de una empresa
> 
> Habria que considerar tambien los gastos de reposicion mas los de inversion
> 
> ...



bueno, y pasa otra cosa
que no me queda claro si lo ha tenido en cuenta, porque eran 190k al iniciar la invasión, ahora son aprox un 45%

esos 500M diarios son prorrateando los 65 días?? o una estimación partiendo de 190k soldados sin contar que han sido reducidos casi a la mitad?


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los rusos saquean vehículos agrícolas de $ 5 millones de Ucrania y descubren que han sido desactivados de forma remota*
> Las tropas rusas en la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol robaron todo el equipo de un concesionario de equipos agrícolas y lo enviaron a Chechenia. Después de un viaje de más de 700 millas, los ladrones no pudieron usar ninguno de los equipos porque se había bloqueado de forma remota. El equipo ahora parece languidecer en una granja cerca de Grozny.
> 
> 
> ...



Una gilipollez gordisima.

Anda que no es fácil arrancar esos dispositivos. Lo hacen en Rumanía en media hora.


----------



## alas97 (1 May 2022)

Rumores, si es verdad se va a liar más parda todavía.

_Corre el rumor de que el 9 de mayo #Putin declarará que DNR y LNR ahora son parte de la Federación Rusa. No estoy seguro de lo que eso lograría, pero supongo que la óptica rusa interna es la razón principal de eso_



Sería el camino a seguir para los demás que han sido amenazados por putin. Invadidos, ocupados y luego anexionados a la fuerza a la madre que los mato. rusia.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (1 May 2022)

Parece que los malvados ucras han tirado abajo otro helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 aligator, esta vez con un ATGM tipo Stugna-P. No es normal tirar un helicóptero con un ATGM ni tampoco es normal que hagan estático a tan baja altura dónde pueden ser blanco fácil de armas ligeras o ATGm´s.


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Vaya, ya llegó el "neutralista":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya está en mi lista de IGNORE ese "neutralista"

Bot pro-putin neutralizado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

*Putin ha introducido un estado de emergencia en la región de Belgorod*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha declarado el estado de emergencia en la región de Belgorod durante 60 días.

Recordemos que antes, el gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, dijo que el incendio se produjo en el territorio de una de las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa . Es de suponer que hubo una explosión de un depósito de municiones en Tomarovka.









Путин ввел режим чрезвычайного положения в Белгородской области - MigNews – новости Израиля и мира на русском языке


MigNews – популярный портал Израиля на русском языке. Никакой пропаганды – только главные новости о происходящем в политике, экономике, культуре, спорте и религии! Отдельный акцент – Израиль и Ближний Восток.




mignews.com





Info sobre la fuente: 




__





Mignews — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hamtel (1 May 2022)

Como va la finta de los ruskis?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Este calculo que han hecho de los 500 millones diarios seria el equivalente a los gastos corrientes de una empresa
> 
> Habria que considerar tambien los gastos de reposicion mas los de inversion
> 
> ...



es una economia minera, pero hay que recordar que el gas son 700 diarios y el petroleo 2000, asi que la ayuda americana de 33.000 millones uc son 12 dias de ingresos rusos. Pero hay multiples gastos, porque el perder gente joven preparada que se pira del pais es un mazazo que se vera en proximas generaciones y si no mirar venezuela que son los nuevos chinos del mundo. Tambien es verdad que de esta van aprender muchismo, y la siguiente vez que lo intenten no van a hacer este ridiculo, eso es un gran miedo para china, porque no tiene experiencia militar demostrable y todo el mundo tiene un plan hasta que le dan la primera ostia como a putin. China decia que ya han pasado los tiempos en que Eua les podia dar ordenes, pero va a ser que no es asi exactamente.

cuando alemania dice que invertirá 100.000 millones, recordar que es a costa de otras partidas en bienestar, los rusos se recuperaran de esta pero a costa de empobrecer mucho mas a su poblacion. La guerra es absurda desde todos los puntos de vista pero es algo a lo que te arrastran y asi lo han querido la elite rusa. Cada dia que pasa es una fractura mas grande entre dos mundos , pero por cada punto que baja de pib occidente, rusia baja 3, es absurdo prolongar esto si no se unen mas paises a la causa rusa o putin rompe la baraja con tacticas nucleares, que seria una escalada que no beneficia a nadie.


----------



## ELVR (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los rusos saquean vehículos agrícolas de $ 5 millones de Ucrania y descubren que han sido desactivados de forma remota*
> Las tropas rusas en la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol robaron todo el equipo de un concesionario de equipos agrícolas y lo enviaron a Chechenia. Después de un viaje de más de 700 millas, los ladrones no pudieron usar ninguno de los equipos porque se había bloqueado de forma remota. El equipo ahora parece languidecer en una granja cerca de Grozny.
> 
> 
> ...



Carro de hierro verde que bebe aceite de piedra y escupe humo haber muerto por culpa brujos enemigos.


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

Los rusos izan la bandera comunista en Melitopol. Hay 30 mirando.

Preveo que van a estar comiendo misiles hasta que se vayan con sus banderitas.


----------



## kenny220 (1 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Parece que los malvados ucras han tirado abajo otro helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 aligator, esta vez con un ATGM tipo Stugna-P. No es normal tirar un helicóptero con un ATGM ni tampoco es normal que hagan estático a tan baja altura dónde pueden ser blanco fácil de armas ligeras o ATGm´s.



Parece ser que usan unos misiles que tras lanzarlos deben mantener el helicóptero estático hasta que lleguen al objetivo, y ahí los pillan.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Descubren que varios cientos de suboficiales del ejército español colaboran con el espionaje ruso
> 
> 
> La revelación, que incluso ha sido publicada por The New York Times, sobre la colaboración del espionaje ruso en los incidentes promovidos tras el intento separatista de Cataluña, a los que les interesa una España rota y separada de la
> ...



Alta traición?
Juicio sumarísimo y se les van las tentaciones a los futuribles.


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los calvos están prohibidos por la ley marcial Ucraniana.


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

[


Kalikatres dijo:


> Alta traición?
> Juicio sumarísimo y se les van las tentaciones a los futuribles.



A saber en que ha quedado la infiltración rusa. Lo que si está claro que no somos fiables para los aliados.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (1 May 2022)

En Mytishchi, a apenas 30 minutos del Kremlin, se incendiaron tanques de fuel oil.


----------



## Trovador (1 May 2022)

Lavrov compara a Zelenskyy de Ucrania con Hitler, quien también 'tenía sangre judía' 

_El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo en una entrevista en la televisión italiana el domingo que el hecho de que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, sea judío no niega los elementos nazis en su país.

Lavrov agregó que el canciller de la Alemania nazi, *Adolf Hitler, también "tenía sangre judía".*_

_El canciller ruso dijo que "los medios occidentales tergiversan las amenazas rusas" y que Rusia está comprometida con evitar el estallido de una guerra nuclear y solo busca garantizar la seguridad de los ucranianos prorrusos en las regiones orientales.

Lavrov compares Ukraine's Zelenskyy to Hitler, who also 'had Jewish blood'_

¿Cómo se tomaran esto los follaputines hitlerianos que abundadan por el foro?


----------



## Kalikatres (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro día de la "Gran Ofensiva en Donbas" terminó para los rusos al proporcionar al ejército ucraniano un nuevo tanque. Los paracaidistas 95 #ОДШБр se llevaron un trofeo maravilloso, que pronto estará en servicio y vencerá a Rashik hasta la médula.



Molan las tijeras de cortar paraca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

es el equivalente al mariscal fuck off burbujista



César Borgia dijo:


> Han pillado al calvo ….
> 
> Los servicios de seguridad ucranianos arrestan a un hombre en Kharkiv que ha estado difundiendo propaganda rusa en línea y pidió que Kharkiv ya no sea parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (1 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La propaganda rusa revela accidentalmente que las fuerzas ucranianas están unos 5 km más avanzadas de lo que se pensaba anteriormente...



Como los ucranianos tomen Mariupol me meo!


----------



## Kalikatres (1 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Carro de hierro verde que bebe aceite de piedra y escupe humo haber muerto por culpa brujos enemigos.



Que le pregunten a los granjeros americanos quienes les proporcionaban el firmware hackeado de John Deere.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los rusos saquean vehículos agrícolas de $ 5 millones de Ucrania y descubren que han sido desactivados de forma remota*
> Las tropas rusas en la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol robaron todo el equipo de un concesionario de equipos agrícolas y lo enviaron a Chechenia. Después de un viaje de más de 700 millas, los ladrones no pudieron usar ninguno de los equipos porque se había bloqueado de forma remota. El equipo ahora parece languidecer en una granja cerca de Grozny.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

Altamente nutritivo susrtroming, nivel gurmet


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que si Gerasimov, el jefe de estado mayor lo han pillado en Izum, es que lo de izum pretendia ser una ofensiva muy grande. Y lo que vemos es que apenas esta comprometiendo elasticamente el frente en esa zona.


----------



## Casino (2 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Como los ucranianos tomen Mariupol me meo!




De momento están cinco kilómetros más cerca de Donetsk. En plena ofensiva orca. Cuando los orcos empiecen a quedarse sin fuelle veremos hasta dónde retroceden. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

buenas noticias para esta gente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

OJITO!!!! Contraataque EN MARIUPOL: Chad Ukras se hacen con un sector clave de la CIUDAD


Ojo, que el batallón Azov no se ha rendido. Aprovechando la retirada de tropas de la HORDA de Mariupol, han CONTRAATACADO y se han hecho con SECTORES CLAVE de la CIUDAD. Gracias a la EXTENSA RED DE TÚNELES SUBTERRÁNEOS que tienen como origen la FAMOSA ACERÍA CHAD. No había caído MARIOUPOL?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mr. Frost (2 May 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Por fabor, hesto es inportante. Haber de acerlo de circular:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044031



El "niño polla".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

UAWarData


War in Ukraine: Tracking the Russian invasion




www.uawardata.com





El avance rohirrin hacia vovchank apenas esta guardado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

parece que los ukros están calentando hacia staril saltiv, muy pobres defensas rusas hasta vovchansh


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Banzai!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

cosas de orcos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

New York Post OFICIALMENTE la mafia en control de UCRAÑA ha reconocido que el fantasma de KIEV es INVENT. ¿dejamos a los folla OTAN con la ilusion ?


Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits By Jackie Salo May 1, 2022 2:20pm Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits...




 www.burbuja.info






* Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits *

By Jackie Salo May 1, 2022 2:20pm 

Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits








The “Ghost of Kyiv” is a myth, Ukrainian officials admitted over the weekend.
After several news outlets last week identified the legendary, mysterious, hero fighter pilot as a 29-year-old dad recently killed in battle with the Russians, military officials acknowledged Saturday that there was no such person.
“The ghost of Kyiv is a superhero-legend, whose character was created by Ukrainians!” Ukraine’s Air Force Command wrote on Facebook.
The reputed hero had been credited with taking out as many as 40 Russian aircraft until he was shot down March 13 while battling an “overwhelming” number of enemy forces, the Times of London had reported.
The Times identified the supposed Ukrainian war hero as Major Stepan Tarabalka.
Ukraine admits that the “Ghost of Kyiv” was made up. Facebook/Генеральний
But while Tarabalka was a distinguished war hero, he was not the “Ghost” — because there never was such a person, Ukraine said.
“Hero of Ukraine Stepan Tarabalka is NOT ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ and he did NOT shoot down 40 planes,” said the country’s Air Force Command.
Instead, the moniker belongs collectively to all of Ukraine’s hero fighter pilots, military officials said.
Ukraine’s Air Force Command posted on Facebook that the “Ghost of Kyiv” was a “superhero legend.”Twitter/@yirmiucderece
“The #GhostOfKyiv is alive. It embodies the collective spirit of the highly qualified pilots of the Tactical Aviation Brigade who are successfully defending #Kyiv and the region,” the command tweeted.
The Ukrainian government had previously been key in creating and perpetuating the myth of a single brave and particularly on-target fighter pilot.
“People call him the Ghost of Kyiv. And rightly so,” the government tweeted in February of the reputed mysterious figure, saying the pilot had “already become a nightmare for invading Russian aircraft.”
​The media had previously identified Stepan Tarabalka as “The Ghost of Kyiv” but Ukraine says that is not the case. Twitter/@sovietarmyfan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

a los que compraron camisetas y merchandising del sudario del fantasam de kiev

que no vaya










Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits


After several news outlets last week identified the legendary, mysterious, hero fighter pilot as a 29-year-old dad recently killed in battle with the Russians, military officials acknowledged Satur…




nypost.com
















*pero .... el francotirador WALLY*
*si no ¿*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

*velas de santo zelensky*



  
​


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Parriba!


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Otro gran avance del glorioso ejército ruso.



Deben de ser baratos esos sistemas de defensa antiaéreos como para no andar preocupándote de que pasen estas cosas. Seguro que lo mandan al taller de Dimitry y en dos días ya está como nuevo.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Lavrov dice que el 9 de Mayo no vas a pasar nada especial:


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Los de la tele rusa se estaban pasando y les han dado un toque. No hay movilización y el conflicto es solo con Ucrania:


----------



## megamax (2 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En el fondo es que ambos cobran de los rusos. Los rusos han financiado el tensionamiento social usando partidos populistas como proxys.
> 
> Te permite comprender el estado de España que en 10 años se ha convertido en un lugar insufrible con fachas hablando de fusilar rojos y con rojos hablando de asaltar el poder como si fuera 1917. No hay que entrar en el juego. Y Burbuja ha entrado hasta las trancas e incluso ejerce un efecto de altavoz de la crispación.



POST DE CUATRO LINEAS PARA ENMARCAR.

Lo jodido es que al final todos entramos, incluso la gente sensata se deja arrastrar por la crispación.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Se puede echar a Hungría de la UE y que se vayan con Putin, que es lo que les gusta?


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Alta traición?
> Juicio sumarísimo y se les van las tentaciones a los futuribles.



te olvidas de cómo es nuestro gobierno? Medalla pensionada y chocolatada para celebrarlo en el chalet de los Iglesias-Montero. Como invitado de honor el embajador ruso.


----------



## lowfour (2 May 2022)

ojo que los Ukros han bombardeadlo Belgorod de nuevo esta noche aparentemente con aviones!


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Rusos destruyendo almacenes de grano ucraniano. Buscando el Holodomor 2.0,


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Informe british. En algún sitio leí que los informes de los british son lo más comedidos que pueden.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> ojo que los Ukros han bombardeadlo Belgorod de nuevo esta noche aparentemente con aviones!



varios reports de eso:


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Los ucras dicen que NO han pillado al pez gordo:


----------



## Trovador (2 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (2 May 2022)

A juzgar por las redes sociales, algunos rusos en Crimea se están preparando para irse: 
"Lukashenko está negociando con Ucrania. Significa que Putin perdió la guerra" 
"Después de Mariupol no perdonarán ni a los civiles" 
"Khokhols no perdonará a Bucha y Mariupol" 
"Van a bombardear el puente y estamos atrapados"


----------



## el arquitecto (2 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



putos drones, ya es que no puedes ir con el tanque tan tranquilo por ahí sin que te lo detecten y te lo revienten


----------



## BGA (2 May 2022)

La propaganda rusa ha venido ocultándose detrás de su intento de hacernos ver a Occidente como un auténtico desastre en el que la decadencia y la corrupción campan a sus anchas mientras Rusia se presentaba como la última esperanza occidental. Somos tan simples e ingenuos que tendemos a confiar en quienes denuncian y pocas veces nos preguntamos cuáles son sus verdaderas intenciones. Confeccionando un relato con retales verdaderos y magnificados a conveniencia, predicen un futuro inquietante que nos obliga a mirar a nuestro alrededor con una mezcla de incredulidad y estupor. ¿Qué motivos tendría Rusia para meter sus dedos en nuestras llagas si no fiera por nuestro bien? Esa idea ha persistido en el foro todo el tiempo desde que me di de alta. De este modo se convertía en la clarividencia que nos faltaba para acabar dándonos cuenta de que el mal absoluto ha tomado la ciudad... No han dejado de tocar todos los palos ni de atender todas las sensibilidades en las que pudieran explotar al máximo el desafecto completo en contra de nuestros países y sus alianzas.

Para que triunfen las grandes mentiras necesitan de algunos cimientos verdaderos que faciliten vender como tales otros que no lo son tanto o que sean directamente falsos o exageraciones sin fundamento. Se toman cuatro aspectos verdaderos y lo demás son proyecciones y adivinaciones aderezadas al gusto para que ofrezcan el resultado pretendido, en este caso desmoralizar y crear grupos de desencantados que dan por cierto todo sin apenas haber vivido... Se moldea nuestra opinión con el único respaldo de que lo dice alguien que no forma parte de este tinglado y como ocurre con los reverenciados hispanistas británicos, lo que se diga desde fuera merece más confianza que lo que se diga desde dentro porque se cree que no tienen motivos para ser juez y parte. Y lo peor es que cuando se denuncian estar argucias de inmediato se acusa a quien lo hace de estar defendiendo lo que ya es inmoral defender de ningún modo. Tomar la delantera en el relato ofrece, como en la guerra, unas ventajas importantes. Desactivar cualquier sospecha contra esas intenciones es de importancia capital y por ello nada mejor que acusar de traidor a quien duda -aunque sea un poco- de que las acusaciones contra su país sean todas ciertas o de las razones que tienen por ahí fuera en traernos la luz verdadera...

Espero que no se de un movimiento pendular profundo aunque ya son evidentes ciertas señales de entusiasmo en favor de todo lo que hasta hace nada eran asuntos del correctismo político. Parece inevitable que cuando se identifica a un enemigo real todos los que están al otro lado se olvidan de sus pleitos y unen sus fuerzas con camaradería y entusiasmo. El efecto convergente entre los países europeos cuyas diferencias, casi insalvables unos meses atrás, parecen allanadas en favor de un destino común pero incierto, no deja de ser una respuesta o una reacción y ello implicaría que no hemos sido nosotros los que tomamos la delantera. Cabe pensar en una cadena de causas y efectos en la que se hace difícil encontrar el eslabón inicial. De hecho la lucha entre ambos bandos en el foro consiste en demostrar quién tiro la primera piedra y que todo lo que vino después es legítima defensa. La cuestión sin embargo es que invadir un país europeo se nos ha atragantado a -casi- todos y ponemos en duda que pueda ser tratado como un simple daño colateral en la guerra de las influencias territoriales. Entre la sensiblería y la brutalidad la razón humana funciona mejor por el camino del medio


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Mientras tanto...









Germany: Quitting Russian oil by late summer is 'realistic'


Germany says it’s making progress on weaning itself off Russian fossil fuels and expects to be fully independent of crude oil imports from Russia by late summer




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lavrov compara a Zelenskyy de Ucrania con Hitler, quien también 'tenía sangre judía'
> 
> _El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo en una entrevista en la televisión italiana el domingo que el hecho de que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, sea judío no niega los elementos nazis en su país.
> 
> ...



Cuando ni Hitler es lo suficientemente purasangre para ti 



Trovador dijo:


> A juzgar por las redes sociales, algunos rusos en Crimea se están preparando para irse:
> "Lukashenko está negociando con Ucrania. Significa que Putin perdió la guerra"
> "Después de Mariupol no perdonarán ni a los civiles"
> "Khokhols no perdonará a Bucha y Mariupol"
> "Van a bombardear el puente y estamos atrapados"



Yo si fuera ruso viviendo en Crimea me preocuparía seriamente por la salud de ese puente. Menuda trampa mortal vivir ahí


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los de la tele rusa se estaban pasando y les han dado un toque. No hay movilización y el conflicto es solo con Ucrania:



“Desde donde estaba Winston podían leerse, labrados con elegante caligrafía en la fachada blanca, los tres eslóganes del Partido: La guerra es la paz. La libertad es la esclavitud. La ignorancia es la fuerza.”

“La telepantalla seguía vertiendo estadísticas increíbles. En comparación con el año pasado había más comida, más ropa, más casas, más muebles, mas utensilios de cocina, más combustible, más barcos, más helicópteros, más libros y más recién nacidos... más de todo, excepto enfermedad, delitos y locura.”

“El Ministerio no solo tenía que suplir las múltiples necesidades del Partido, sino también repetir toda la operación en un nivel inferior a beneficio del proletariado. Había toda una cadena de departamentos dedicados a la literatura, la música, el teatro y en general todos los espectáculos proletarios. En ellos se producían periódicosbasura que solo contenían noticias deportivas, de sucesos y astrología, noveluchas sensacionalistas de cinco centavos, películas que rezumaban sexo y cancioncillas sentimentales que se componían por medios enteramente mecánicos en una especie de calidoscopio particular llamado versificador.”

LA GUERRA ES LA PAZ

LA LIBERTAD ES LA ESCLAVITUD

LA IGNORANCIA ES LA FUERZA

Ahora resulta que nunca han estado en guerra con eurasia, siempre con estasia

Y la racion de chocolate subira a 20 gramos


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A juzgar por las redes sociales, algunos rusos en Crimea se están preparando para irse:
> "Lukashenko está negociando con Ucrania. Significa que Putin perdió la guerra"
> "Después de Mariupol no perdonarán ni a los civiles"
> "Khokhols no perdonará a Bucha y Mariupol"
> "Van a bombardear el puente y estamos atrapados"



Si yo fuese ruso en crimea, estaria haciendo planes, porque el futuro o es vuelta a ucrania y jodido o seguir bajo control ruso siendo la ultima mierda en territorio ocupado por un pais que las va a pasar putas

Sea como sea, chungo


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> EL 9 DE MAYO PUTIN DECLARARÁ LA GUERRA TOTAL A UCRANIA JUNTO CON UNA MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL - III GM



Estaban planeando un ataque de falsa bandera derribando un avion de pasajeros sobre rusia o bielorusia con armamento ucraniano robado.

A ver qué se inventan ahora.


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Estaban planeando un ataque de falsa bandera derribando un avion de pasajeros sobre rusia o bielorusia con armamento ucraniano robado.
> 
> A ver qué se inventan ahora.



Bomba en moscu?


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Pido disculpas si ya lo han posteado. Tengo medio foro mongo ruso en el ignore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy desentrenado pero eso me parece material americano en algún lugar de america.


----------



## gargamelix (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Estoy desentrenado pero eso me parece material americano en algún lugar de america.



El video no está entero, después sale Clint Eastwood a caballo escupiendo mientras se lia un cigarrillo con una mano.

Por lo que he leido es el material que envían a Polonia en substitución de los blindados que ellos han enviado a Ucrania.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El video no está entero, después sale Clint Eastwood a caballo escupiendo mientras se lia un cigarrillo con una mano.
> 
> Por lo que he leido es el material que envían a Polonia en substitución de los blindados que ellos han enviado a Ucrania.



Pero tu ves material ruso en ese tren? A mi me parecen abrahams, entre otras cosas. Y el paisaje no es precisamente europeo central.


----------



## gargamelix (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero tu ves material ruso en ese tren? A mi me parecen abrahams, entre otras cosas. Y el paisaje no es precisamente europeo central.



Se supone que va camino del barco escoltado por Clint. Es material americano.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

La tele rusa sigue con sus campaña de amenazas mafiosas. Otra infografía todo chula de como sería la destrucción de las islas británicas


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La tele rusa sigue con sus campaña de amenazas mafiosas. Otra infografía todo chula de como sería la destrucción de las islas británicas



Tienen armas para arrasar todas las islas británicas sin pestañear pero luego mandan a su ejercito a Ucrania con camiones con las ruedas pinchadas y sus soldados tienen que robar gallinas para comer. Como se nota que estas paridas son para consumo interno, porque en Occidente, menos cuatro flipaos, ya no se las cree nadie.


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

El sas británico seguramente está operando en Rusia y sea el principal ejecutor de sabotajes. Recordar que Ruisa ha amenazado especialmente a ru.

de Irán en Londres para rescatar a los rehenes.[10]



*Organización



Funciones del SASEditar*

El rol del SAS es actuar en las siguientes situaciones:


Obtener información (Intelligence collection) del enemigo. Esto incluye normalmente operar de modo oculto, estableciendo puntos de observación y durante periodos prolongados tras las líneas enemigas. Esta es la misión fundamental del SAS: suministrar información acerca de las posiciones enemigas, rutas de suministro e información de valor militar.
Sabotajes y ataques dentro de territorio enemigo, preferentemente objetivos y estructuras clave.
Operaciones antiterrorismo en Gran Bretaña, apoyando a la policía.
Operaciones antiterrorismo fuera de Gran Bretaña.
Entrenamiento de ejércitos aliados y guerrillas extranjeras.[15]
Guerra contrarrevolucionaria (CRW).[16]
Protección y seguridad de autoridades.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

Exigimos el pago de un MILLON de dólares o hundiremos Gran Bretaña


----------



## allan smithee (2 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Bomba en moscu?



Esto ya lo hicieron en 1999 para poder declarar la segunda guerra en Chechenia. Del gnomo del Kremlin espérate cualquier cosa...


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

Bocachanclas Lavrov

El embajador de Rusia en Israel ha sido convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel después de la declaración antisemita del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov, de que "Hitler tenía sangre judía" https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/2-may-russian-ambassador-to-israel-has-been-summoned-to-the… vía 
@AmichaiStein1


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tienen armas para arrasar todas las islas británicas sin pestañear pero luego mandan a su ejercito a Ucrania con camiones con las ruedas pinchadas y sus soldados tienen que robar gallinas para comer. Como se nota que estas paridas son para consumo interno, porque en Occidente, menos cuatro flipaos, ya no se las cree nadie.



Como los alemanes, mucha wunderwaffe pero en la vida real no tenian lubricantes para los tanques desplegados en los campos de batalla

El famosisimo buque de guerra Bismarck era tan cojonudo y tan deputamadre que no lo metieron en faena por miedo a que se lo jodieran. Un elefante blanco que no entro en accion y cuando se lo hundieron fue un palo

Me recuerda esas familias pretenciosas que no tienen un duro pero aparentan mucho, cochazo de puta madre en el garaje porque no hay para mantenerlo, vajilla de campanillas cogiendo polvo en un armario, cuberteria de plata que solo sirve para ser limpiada una vez al año... la madre de un colega mio hasta tenia una "habitacion para las visitas" llena de mierdas y que la familia no podia usar, gente de pasta con un piso enorme en lo mas pijo de la ciudad y haciendo vida en un cuartucho enano.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bocachanclas Lavrov
> 
> El embajador de Rusia en Israel ha sido convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel después de la declaración antisemita del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov, de que "Hitler tenía sangre judía" https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/2-may-russian-ambassador-to-israel-has-been-summoned-to-the… vía
> @AmichaiStein1



Ahora es cuando sacan los restos de jisler con análisis genéticos.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (2 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La tele rusa sigue con sus campaña de amenazas mafiosas. Otra infografía todo chula de como sería la destrucción de las islas británicas



Ojocuidao cómo el chunami se detiene automáticamente en la Galia.
El uso de la tecnología por parte de los rusos es acojonante, pueden parar el mar


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El sas británico seguramente está operando en Rusia y sea el principal ejecutor de sabotajes. Recordar que Ruisa ha amenazado especialmente a ru.
> 
> de Irán en Londres para rescatar a los rehenes.[10]
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso es lo que dirían los rusos, que los sabotajes son realizados por ucros o servicios occidentales, pero por poder puede ser cualquier cosa, empezando por gente de dentro que son los que tienen más a mano cualquier acción, hasta la falta de mantenimiento intencional puede ser sabotaje de forma sigilosa. 

También se especula que va a haber un gran atentado en suelo ruso donde morirán muchos civiles y culparán, como no, a ucranianos u occidentales. Podría ser el derribo de un avión comercial con un misil Stinger


----------



## el arquitecto (2 May 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ojocuidao cómo el chunami se detiene automáticamente en la Galia.
> El uso de la tecnología por parte de los rusos es acojonante, pueden parar el mar



están a medio paso de añadir "democrático" y ya tienes el "tsunami" completo


----------



## ELVR (2 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A juzgar por las redes sociales, algunos rusos en Crimea se están preparando para irse:
> "Lukashenko está negociando con Ucrania. Significa que Putin perdió la guerra"
> "Después de Mariupol no perdonarán ni a los civiles"
> "Khokhols no perdonará a Bucha y Mariupol"
> "Van a bombardear el puente y estamos atrapados"



Si yo estuviese en Crimea ahora, no utlizaría tan despreocupadamente el derogativo Jojol


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 May 2022)

¿Os acordáis de aquellos mapitas tan loleantes que solían subir las putinas de una página que se llama readovka.news? Les encantaban porque mostraban a todo el centro de Ucrania rodeado por los flancos norte, sur y este, además de mostrar combates por la zona de Transnistria de lo que luego nadie encontraba información por ningún lado. Esos mapas hace ya varias semanas que no los ponen en el foro.

Este era el del 22 de marzo:




Y este es el actual


----------



## Ungaunga (2 May 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> Ojocuidao cómo el chunami se detiene automáticamente en la Galia.
> El uso de la tecnología por parte de los rusos es acojonante, pueden parar el mar



Ojocuidao que también pueden parar el sol en los cielos. Estamos cerca del solsticio de verano e iluminará solo a Rusia quedando el resto del mundo en tinieblas. ¡Atención pues!


----------



## Trovador (2 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de aquellos mapitas tan loleantes que solían subir las putinas de una página que se llama readovka.news? Les encantaban porque mostraban a todo el centro de Ucrania rodeado por los flancos norte, sur y este, además de mostrar combates por la zona de Transnistria de lo que luego nadie encontraba información por ningún lado. Esos mapas hace ya varias semanas que no los ponen en el foro.
> 
> Este era el del 22 de marzo:
> 
> ...



Aún ponen el norte del país en disputa...


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

África: un apoyo estratégico para Rusia


Ayuda militar privada y acuerdos comerciales: la moneda de cambio de Rusia en África. Pocos días después de que se iniciara la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania, el mundo comenzaba a posicionarse sobre un conflicto que todavía no ha visto su fin. Ciudades como Bruselas, París, Madrid o...




atalayar.com


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Aún ponen el norte del país en disputa...



Como un colega mio que palmo un paston en bolsa pero me decia "bueno, en realidad hasta que venda no pierdo"

Y yo mirando la cotizacion de los chicharros en los que habia "invertido"....


----------



## Trovador (2 May 2022)

_Misiles rusos alcanzaron cerca de la *granja de cerdos* del distrito Synelnykove de la región de Dnipropetrovsk. *Cerdos no heridos*, almacén destruido



 _


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> África: un apoyo estratégico para Rusia
> 
> 
> Ayuda militar privada y acuerdos comerciales: la moneda de cambio de Rusia en África. Pocos días después de que se iniciara la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania, el mundo comenzaba a posicionarse sobre un conflicto que todavía no ha visto su fin. Ciudades como Bruselas, París, Madrid o...
> ...



Olvidate, africa esta en manos chinas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Lavrov miente siempre que puede



txusky_g dijo:


> Lavrov dice que el 9 de Mayo no vas a pasar nada especial:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bocachanclas Lavrov
> 
> El embajador de Rusia en Israel ha sido convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel después de la declaración antisemita del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov, de que "Hitler tenía sangre judía" https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/2-may-russian-ambassador-to-israel-has-been-summoned-to-the… vía
> @AmichaiStein1



Me da que al final Israel va a terminar regalando algunos sistemas Iron Dome a Ucrania. Cada vez que este abre la boca suelta una perla para enmarcar.


----------



## TAKA (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los de la tele rusa se estaban pasando y les han dado un toque. No hay movilización y el conflicto es solo con Ucrania:



Oceanía siempre ha estado en guerra con Eurasia


----------



## Pat (2 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de aquellos mapitas tan loleantes que solían subir las putinas de una página que se llama readovka.news? Les encantaban porque mostraban a todo el centro de Ucrania rodeado por los flancos norte, sur y este, además de mostrar combates por la zona de Transnistria de lo que luego nadie encontraba información por ningún lado. Esos mapas hace ya varias semanas que no los ponen en el foro.
> 
> Este era el del 22 de marzo:
> 
> ...



La verdad era mas bien que Rusia controlaba unas carreteras en las zonas marcados como “Rusos” pero el campo era de Ucrania. Solo en Donbass de 2014 y Crimea Rusia controla mas que las carreteras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (2 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 May 2022)

Resulta que el comandante del Regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, es un ucraniano de ascendencia finlandesa. Su abuelo fue el único miembro de su familia que sobrevivió sirviendo en las Fuerzas de Defensa de Finlandia , cuando la URSS invadió Finlandia , durante la Guerra de Invierno Ruso-Finlandesa de 1939-1940.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Patrullar cerca de la costa enemiga = Finta, haggedret


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

El juez imputa al supuesto espía ruso que ayudó al círculo de Puigdemont


El juez que investiga el caso Volhov de presunto desvío de fondos al procés ha citado a declarar como investigado al empresario ruso Alexander Dmitrenko, al que un informe de la...




www.elmundo.es












El Parlamento Europeo cree necesario investigar los lazos entre Rusia y el independentismo catalán


Un informe de la Eurocámara denuncia que los “contactos estrechos” entre funcionarios rusos y representantes del secesionismo forman parte de la campaña Moscú para “desestabilizar” la UE




elpais.com












Los contactos de Puigdemont con Rusia tensionan al Gobierno catalán


Los contactos de Carles Puigdemont y su entorno con la Rusia de Putin empiezan a erosionar al Govern. Ayer, Junts amenazó con «analizar» el pacto de gobernabilidad que...




www.elmundo.es












El independentismo negoció con Rusia en 2019 que Armenia reconociera la 'república' catalana


La mano derecha de Puigdemont, Josep Lluís Alay, se reunió en un restaurante de Barcelona con dos rusos próximos a Putin para pedirle al Kremlin apoyo económico, digital y académico




www.elconfidencial.com





y así, el kremlin son los unicos que velan por nuestro bien



BGA dijo:


> La propaganda rusa ha venido ocultándose detrás de su intento de hacernos ver a Occidente como un auténtico desastre en el que la decadencia y la corrupción campan a sus anchas mientras Rusia se presentaba como la última esperanza occidental. Somos tan simples e ingenuos que tendemos a confiar en quienes denuncian y pocas veces nos preguntamos cuáles son sus verdaderas intenciones. Confeccionando un relato con retales verdaderos y magnificados a conveniencia, predicen un futuro inquietante que nos obliga a mirar a nuestro alrededor con una mezcla de incredulidad y estupor. ¿Qué motivos tendría Rusia para meter sus dedos en nuestras llagas si no fiera por nuestro bien? Esa idea ha persistido en el foro todo el tiempo desde que me di de alta. De este modo se convertía en la clarividencia que nos faltaba para acabar dándonos cuenta de que el mal absoluto ha tomado la ciudad... No han dejado de tocar todos los palos ni de atender todas las sensibilidades en las que pudieran explotar al máximo el desafecto completo en contra de nuestros países y sus alianzas.
> 
> Para que triunfen las grandes mentiras necesitan de algunos cimientos verdaderos que faciliten vender como tales otros que no lo son tanto o que sean directamente falsos o exageraciones sin fundamento. Se toman cuatro aspectos verdaderos y lo demás son proyecciones y adivinaciones aderezadas al gusto para que ofrezcan el resultado pretendido, en este caso desmoralizar y crear grupos de desencantados que dan por cierto todo sin apenas haber vivido... Se moldea nuestra opinión con el único respaldo de que lo dice alguien que no forma parte de este tinglado y como ocurre con los reverenciados hispanistas británicos, lo que se diga desde fuera merece más confianza que lo que se diga desde dentro porque se cree que no tienen motivos para ser juez y parte. Y lo peor es que cuando se denuncian estar argucias de inmediato se acusa a quien lo hace de estar defendiendo lo que ya es inmoral defender de ningún modo. Tomar la delantera en el relato ofrece, como en la guerra, unas ventajas importantes. Desactivar cualquier sospecha contra esas intenciones es de importancia capital y por ello nada mejor que acusar de traidor a quien duda -aunque sea un poco- de que las acusaciones contra su país sean todas ciertas o de las razones que tienen por ahí fuera en traernos la luz verdadera...
> 
> Espero que no se de un movimiento pendular profundo aunque ya son evidentes ciertas señales de entusiasmo en favor de todo lo que hasta hace nada eran asuntos del correctismo político. Parece inevitable que cuando se identifica a un enemigo real todos los que están al otro lado se olvidan de sus pleitos y unen sus fuerzas con camaradería y entusiasmo. El efecto convergente entre los países europeos cuyas diferencias, casi insalvables unos meses atrás, parecen allanadas en favor de un destino común pero incierto, no deja de ser una respuesta o una reacción y ello implicaría que no hemos sido nosotros los que tomamos la delantera. Cabe pensar en una cadena de causas y efectos en la que se hace difícil encontrar el eslabón inicial. De hecho la lucha entre ambos bandos en el foro consiste en demostrar quién tiro la primera piedra y que todo lo que vino después es legítima defensa. La cuestión sin embargo es que invadir un país europeo se nos ha atragantado a -casi- todos y ponemos en duda que pueda ser tratado como un simple daño colateral en la guerra de las influencias territoriales. Entre la sensiblería y la brutalidad la razón humana funciona mejor por el camino del medio


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Ucras fardando de los T-72M1 donados por Polonia.


----------



## TAKA (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



No pasa nada, las hunden para apagar el fuego, luego las reflotan y hala, a dar guerra otra vez


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Es fascinante como esta gente cree poder cambiar la realidad, cambiando el estado de animo, el cual es cambiado por las palabras. Asi que con apretar palabrería, ya está, solucionado. Es un imperio pre-filosofico.

Resulta que tienes carnicerías en una colección de ciudades como Bucha, con violaciones, torturas y ejecuciones en masa. Tienes ciudades destruidas hasta los escombros, tienes 7 millones de refugiados, tienes robos masivos de cereal, tractores y lo que sea. Todo ello perpetrado por la horda de invasion del khan. Pero no importa, con solo decir que la culpa es de otros que buscas destruir la hermandad eslava, ya está. SOLUCIONADO.

Pues no.



txusky_g dijo:


> Los de la tele rusa se estaban pasando y les han dado un toque. No hay movilización y el conflicto es solo con Ucrania:


----------



## Trovador (2 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (2 May 2022)

Ukraine Says It Sank Two Russian Naval Boats as New Blasts Hit Russian Border City


Ukraine on Monday said it sank the boats in the Black Sea with drone strikes, as explosions rang out once again in Russia’s border region of Belgorod and heavy fighting continued in eastern Ukraine.




www.wsj.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

que barbaridad, están deschatarrando el ejercito orco por encima de las previsiones del tratado de kioto


----------



## elena francis (2 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los rusos ¿No? Una tormenta hunde su barco insignia, arden las refinerías y los centros de investigación militar, se caen los aviones, se caen los puentes...


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



Ya puestos podian hacer la solicitud el 9 de mayo, por joder mas que nada

Ocasion perdida


----------



## duncan (2 May 2022)

Vale más un tanque que se pueda operar con rapidez que uno que se tarde en poder usar por mejor que sea éste último.


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



Y el Ok de la NATO el 29 de junio en la cumbre de Madrid, como si lo viera.....









La Moncloa. 14/06/2021. La OTAN anuncia que España acogerá su próxima cumbre en 2022 [Presidente/Actividad]


Bélgica (Bruselas), lunes, 14 de junio de 2021. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha participado en la Cumbre de la OTAN, una reunión en la que los 30 aliados han refrendado "OTAN 2030", un documento para lograr una organización más política y fuerte militarmente, y más global, para...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Otro vídeo más largo del ataque a las lanchas rusas con drones.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 May 2022)

#Kharkiv Eje - #Ukraine realizó múltiples avances en el área esta semana, haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas #Russian a 5 millas/9 km de la frontera #Russia . #UAF capturó/atacó amplias franjas de terreno y pueblos en el AO con las áreas más significativas resaltadas en azul en el mapa a continuación.


----------



## ELVR (2 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Resulta que el comandante del Regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, es un ucraniano de ascendencia finlandesa. Su abuelo fue el único miembro de su familia que sobrevivió sirviendo en las Fuerzas de Defensa de Finlandia , cuando la URSS invadió Finlandia , durante la Guerra de Invierno Ruso-Finlandesa de 1939-1940.



Putinescos poniendo la escarapela aerea finesa durante la 2aGM en 3,2,1...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 May 2022)




----------



## elena francis (2 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La tele rusa sigue con sus campaña de amenazas mafiosas. Otra infografía todo chula de como sería la destrucción de las islas británicas



Se flipan mucho los ruskis.


----------



## BGA (2 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> África: un apoyo estratégico para Rusia
> 
> 
> Ayuda militar privada y acuerdos comerciales: la moneda de cambio de Rusia en África. Pocos días después de que se iniciara la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania, el mundo comenzaba a posicionarse sobre un conflicto que todavía no ha visto su fin. Ciudades como Bruselas, París, Madrid o...
> ...



Extraído de su enlace el discurso del representante de Kenia en la ONU:

Pero para Kenia votar a favor de condenar a Rusia no fue suficiente. El embajador de este país en la ONU, Martin Kimani, no desaprovechó la oportunidad de soltar uno de los discursos más singulares sobre la posición de África sobre el conflicto en Ucrania: *“Señor presidente, esta situación hace eco de nuestra historia. Kenia y casi todos los países africanos nacieron del final de un imperio*. Nuestras fronteras no las dibujamos nosotros, sino que fueron dibujadas en las lejanas metrópolis coloniales de Londres, París y Lisboa sin tener en cuenta las antiguas naciones que dividieron. Si hubiéramos optado por crear Estados sobre la base de la homogeneidad étnica, racial o religiosa, todavía estaríamos librando guerras sangrientas”, defendía el keniata en relación con el reconocimiento ruso de las repúblicas sublevadas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

No voy a blanquear los abusos coloniales cometidos contra África ni tampoco dorarle la píldora a los que consideran que ese fue un precio justo para sacarlos del neolítico, pero este mensaje le da la vuelta completamente a lo que dábamos por cierto al respecto de la división territorial artificial del continente. 

Se ven claras dos estrategias que responden a poderes asimétricos. Para USA y aliados es la unificación en conglomerados más grandes -bajo su hegemonía por supuesto- y para sus enemigos actuar promoviendo la división buscando socios u objetivos más manejables.. Manejar grandes unidades ofrece una idea de fuerza real que no posee quien para impulsar su propia fuerza debe romper esas unidades. Tenemos que ir tomando nota de todo esto porque se están escribiendo ahora importantes renglones del futuro. 

Deberíamos empezar a pensar en lo que queremos ser de mayores si un calor sofocante y corrosivo no nos deja calvos a todos antes de tiempo....


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que barbaridad, están deschatarrando el ejercito orco por encima de las previsiones del tratado de kioto



Ahí ha caído un BTG entero.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

De esto supongo que ya se habrá hablado bastante, me refiero a tendencia rusa a diseñar vehículos de combate donde se maximiza su potencial de combate en detrimento de las posibilidades de supervivencia de la tripulación en caso de una mínima penetración. De ahí que veamos tantos fuegos artificiales por aquello de llevar la munición dentro del habitáculo, sin ninguna protección. Aquí lo explican bien


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

El Pravda dice que 
"Tropas rusas avanzan hacia Slavyansk"

Me imagino que Putin les pedirá que den el resto antes del 9 de mayo 

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: ВСУ под Изюмом отказываются выполнять приказы


----------



## alb. (2 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se flipan mucho los ruskis.


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Olvidate, africa esta en manos chinas



No. Mirate lo de Mali.


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Kharkiv Eje - #Ukraine realizó múltiples avances en el área esta semana, haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas #Russian a 5 millas/9 km de la frontera #Russia . #UAF capturó/atacó amplias franjas de terreno y pueblos en el AO con las áreas más significativas resaltadas en azul en el mapa a continuación.



Estos Ucranianos, en tres dias llegan a Moscú


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No. Mirate lo de Mali.



Al margen de alguna intervencion puntual y las armas que les vendian (veremos ahora) en africa pocos rusos se veian

Yo me he pateado bastante del africa subsahariana y hasta en el culo del mundo lo que veias era locos despistados como yo y chinos

Chinos por todos lados, montando empresas, construyendo carreteras, arramplando con las materias primas, vendiendo de todo...

Los rusos no pueden proyectar soft power porque tecnologicamente en materia de produccion de bienes industriales y de consumo no se comen un mojon


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Ah, pero ya han tomado Mariupol?

Y esto lo sabe el Putin?


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

Esta fue mi predicción.










Putin quiere una gran victoria antes de la Fiesta Nacional del 9 de mayo. A ver si los ucras le revientan el Desfile de la Victoria con drones.


Estos ucras son listillos. Que se celebre un desfile pomposo en Moscú. Un solo dron con un altavoz imitando disparos y salen todos corriendo. Y qué pasa con la seguridad de Putin? Utilizará un doble? Os acordáis del desfile en Venezuela donde hubo una desbandada...




www.burbuja.info





"*Putin quiere una gran victoria antes de la Fiesta Nacional del 9 de mayo. A ver si los ucras le revientan el Desfile de la Victoria con drones*


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al margen de alguna intervencion puntual y las armas que les vendian (veremos ahora) en africa pocos rusos se veian
> 
> Yo me he pateado bastante del africa subsahariana y hasta en el culo del mundo lo que veias era locos despistados como yo y chinos
> 
> ...



En Mali está el wagner.


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> En Mali está el wagner.



Si, es cierto, y antes la legion extranjera francesa

Y en cuanto se vayan, vendran los chinos a ver lo que se cuece


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, es cierto, y antes la legion extranjera francesa
> 
> Y en cuanto se vayan, vendran los chinos a ver lo que se cuece



los chinos no paran de ser secuestrados en africa...siguen sin aparecer esos 3 chinos secuestrados en mali


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Orlan 10 ruso caput.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Otro chechleno con los pantalones bajados. La cabra fue liberada sin daños aparentes:


----------



## Fiallo (2 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Resulta que el comandante del Regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, es un ucraniano de ascendencia finlandesa. Su abuelo fue el único miembro de su familia que sobrevivió sirviendo en las Fuerzas de Defensa de Finlandia , cuando la URSS invadió Finlandia , durante la Guerra de Invierno Ruso-Finlandesa de 1939-1940.



Específicamente de la república de Carelia.


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

Rumores, sin confirmar

Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo) los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido. . (Fotos de práctica del Desfile de 2022)


----------



## Feriri88 (2 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se flipan mucho los ruskis.





Por que logicamente occidente no cotestaria y no destruiria Rusia hasta los cimientos


Occidente sobrevivirá 


Sidney
Oporto
Praga
Cuenca
Denver
Tokio
Oslo
Palermo
Tesalonica
....


----------



## Feriri88 (2 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Se flipan mucho los ruskis.





Islas británicas?


Van a destruir Irlanda que ni es pais Otan?


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Me esconderé entre los árboles para que no me vean los ucras.....


----------



## Radiopatio (2 May 2022)

Medallas del oficial ruso Andrey Viktorovich Kunakov, muerto en Mariupol por un proyectil de tanque el 19 de marzo de 2022. 

Curiosa la medalla con la forma de símbolo de Batman que hay abajo a la derecha.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

la cuestión es si china e india podrán absorber toda la producción de Rusia o Rusia tendrá que reducir su producción?




1/ La economía de Rusia podría caer en una depresión bajo un embargo de petróleo de la UE, lo que ahora es mucho más probable. Un destacado analista de energía ( @Kpler ) explicó por qué Moscú no podrá confiar en China e India para llenar el vacío.
Nuevo para @BusinessInsider markets.businessinsider.com/news
...

2/ Con Alemania diciendo esta semana que está lista para dejar de comprar petróleo ruso, se esperan grandes implicaciones. Las probabilidades de un embargo petrolero generalizado de la UE han aumentado.
( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

3/ "Se prevé que la economía de Rusia se contraiga en más de un 10 % este año. Si se produce un embargo de la UE, es probable que la economía caiga en una espiral de depresión", dijo @mattvsmith01 , destacado analista petrolero de la firma de investigación @Kpler .
mercados.businessinsider.com/news...

4/ A menos que Moscú pueda encontrar nuevos compradores para su enorme suministro de petróleo o al menos encontrar un lugar para esconderlo, existe una gran posibilidad de que Rusia tenga que reducir drásticamente su producción de petróleo, dijo el analista de @Kpler . ( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

5/ Rusia podría usar su extensa red de oleoductos como espacio de almacenamiento, pero eso no mantendría todo el exceso de suministro, dijo @mattvsmith01 , y agregó que el crudo no vendido también podría flotar en alta mar en buques. ( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

6/ "Una mella en los ingresos por exportaciones finalmente resultará en un deterioro significativo en la economía del país", explicó el analista @mattvsmith01 .

( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider , @InsiderIntl , @PoliticsInsider ) markets.businessinsider.com/news
...

7/ Incluso si China e India aumentan las importaciones de energía de Rusia, sigue siendo "muy, muy poco probable" que puedan absorber el 100% del exceso de barriles, dijo @mattvsmith01 .

( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider )

mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

8/ "Sería muy difícil para [India] obtener logísticamente una gran cantidad de crudo adicional dado que probablemente tiene un volumen significativo de sus importaciones bajo contratos a largo plazo desde el Medio Oriente".

( @BusinessInsider , @MktsInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

9/ Mientras tanto, la demanda de energía de China ha disminuido bajo las políticas de cero covid de Beijing, y sus propias refinerías de petróleo han retrocedido.

( @BusinessInsider , @MktsInsider , @Keplr )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

10/ Aún así, China e India, que en gran medida han evitado condenar a Moscú por su guerra contra Ucrania, podrían recibir 1 millón de barriles adicionales por día de Rusia, estima @mattvsmith01 .

( @InsiderIntl , @BusinessInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...

11/ "Cada dólar que un país paga por el petróleo ruso está financiando la guerra [en Ucrania]. Al cortar esos ingresos, el objetivo es finalmente cortar la capacidad de Rusia para continuar esta guerra", dijo @mattvsmith01 . ( @MktsInsider , @BusinessInsider )
mercados.businessinsider.com/noticias...


----------



## Josant2022 (2 May 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (2 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Islas británicas?
> 
> 
> Van a destruir Irlanda que ni es pais Otan?



Hay un cacho arriba de Irlanda que sí, así que la OTAN no les dejaría otra opción a los rusos que destruir también la isla de Irlanda


----------



## Feriri88 (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo) los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido. . (Fotos de práctica del Desfile de 2022)





En contraprestacion
Un ruso putinoano sera retenido por la guardia civil y enseñado desnudo frente a los reyes de España y su corte para su asombro y estudio

Luego se le intentara catolizar

Si no enviado a una jaula del buen retiro como especie exotica


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



Otra casualidad?
Mapa de casualidades en Rusia


----------



## moncton (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo) los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido. . (Fotos de práctica del Desfile de 2022)



Crimen de guerra, convencion de ginebra y tal....

Ya se que no importa, pero los segundos y terceros al mando deberian mirar estas cositas, que el dictador acaba colgado pero el resto en frente del tribunal de la haya


----------



## favelados (2 May 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Medallas del oficial ruso Andrey Viktorovich Kunakov, muerto en Mariupol por un proyectil de tanque el 19 de marzo de 2022.
> 
> Curiosa la medalla con la forma de símbolo de Batman que hay abajo a la derecha.











Es el murciélago de Bacardi

La habrá ganado en un campeonato de bebedores


----------



## Feriri88 (2 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Crimen de guerra, convencion de ginebra y tal....
> 
> Ya se que no importa, pero los segundos y terceros al mando deberian mirar estas cositas, que el dictador acaba colgado pero el resto en frente del tribunal de la haya





Son cosas propias no ya de epocas pasadas


Desfilar con soldados derrotados es propio de la roma imperial o el egipto faraónico 


En esos modelos se mueve Rusia

Militarmente

Roma posiblemente era mas "democrática " que la Rusia moderna


----------



## At4008 (2 May 2022)

BGA dijo:


> La propaganda rusa ha venido ocultándose detrás de su intento de hacernos ver a Occidente como un auténtico desastre en el que la decadencia y la corrupción campan a sus anchas mientras Rusia se presentaba como la última esperanza occidental. Somos tan simples e ingenuos que tendemos a confiar en quienes denuncian y pocas veces nos preguntamos cuáles son sus verdaderas intenciones. Confeccionando un relato con retales verdaderos y magnificados a conveniencia, predicen un futuro inquietante que nos obliga a mirar a nuestro alrededor con una mezcla de incredulidad y estupor. ¿Qué motivos tendría Rusia para meter sus dedos en nuestras llagas si no fiera por nuestro bien? Esa idea ha persistido en el foro todo el tiempo desde que me di de alta. De este modo se convertía en la clarividencia que nos faltaba para acabar dándonos cuenta de que el mal absoluto ha tomado la ciudad... No han dejado de tocar todos los palos ni de atender todas las sensibilidades en las que pudieran explotar al máximo el desafecto completo en contra de nuestros países y sus alianzas.
> 
> Para que triunfen las grandes mentiras necesitan de algunos cimientos verdaderos que faciliten vender como tales otros que no lo son tanto o que sean directamente falsos o exageraciones sin fundamento. Se toman cuatro aspectos verdaderos y lo demás son proyecciones y adivinaciones aderezadas al gusto para que ofrezcan el resultado pretendido, en este caso desmoralizar y crear grupos de desencantados que dan por cierto todo sin apenas haber vivido... Se moldea nuestra opinión con el único respaldo de que lo dice alguien que no forma parte de este tinglado y como ocurre con los reverenciados hispanistas británicos, lo que se diga desde fuera merece más confianza que lo que se diga desde dentro porque se cree que no tienen motivos para ser juez y parte. Y lo peor es que cuando se denuncian estar argucias de inmediato se acusa a quien lo hace de estar defendiendo lo que ya es inmoral defender de ningún modo. Tomar la delantera en el relato ofrece, como en la guerra, unas ventajas importantes. Desactivar cualquier sospecha contra esas intenciones es de importancia capital y por ello nada mejor que acusar de traidor a quien duda -aunque sea un poco- de que las acusaciones contra su país sean todas ciertas o de las razones que tienen por ahí fuera en traernos la luz verdadera...
> 
> Espero que no se de un movimiento pendular profundo aunque ya son evidentes ciertas señales de entusiasmo en favor de todo lo que hasta hace nada eran asuntos del correctismo político. Parece inevitable que cuando se identifica a un enemigo real todos los que están al otro lado se olvidan de sus pleitos y unen sus fuerzas con camaradería y entusiasmo. El efecto convergente entre los países europeos cuyas diferencias, casi insalvables unos meses atrás, parecen allanadas en favor de un destino común pero incierto, no deja de ser una respuesta o una reacción y ello implicaría que no hemos sido nosotros los que tomamos la delantera. Cabe pensar en una cadena de causas y efectos en la que se hace difícil encontrar el eslabón inicial. De hecho la lucha entre ambos bandos en el foro consiste en demostrar quién tiro la primera piedra y que todo lo que vino después es legítima defensa. La cuestión sin embargo es que invadir un país europeo se nos ha atragantado a -casi- todos y ponemos en duda que pueda ser tratado como un simple daño colateral en la guerra de las influencias territoriales. Entre la sensiblería y la brutalidad la razón humana funciona mejor por el camino del medio



La desinformación ha resultado ser un arma de doble filo. Están recibiendo una respuesta de las democracias occidentales que jamás se hubieran imaginado si ellos mismos no hubieran creído su propia desinformación.


----------



## kenny220 (2 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Son cosas propias no ya de epocas pasadas
> 
> 
> Desfilar con soldados derrotados es propio de la roma imperial o el egipto faraónico
> ...



O de 1984.


----------



## kenny220 (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo) los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido. . (Fotos de práctica del Desfile de 2022)



Y con trofeos de guerra.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores, sin confirmar
> 
> Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo) los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido. . (Fotos de práctica del Desfile de 2022)



No dejan de sorprender. Con Putin lo único que queda por negociar es si quiere o no quiere sal en la última cena antes de colgarlo públicamente.


----------



## Turbamulta (2 May 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Curiosa la medalla con la forma de símbolo de Batman que hay abajo a la derecha.



El murcielago lo usan en Rusia en parches las unidades spetsnatz.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El murcielago lo usan en Rusia en parches las unidades spetsnatz.



Y los del Valencia CF


----------



## kenny220 (2 May 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (2 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1044856



che, eso es la sede del valencia cf
quelosepais


----------



## At4008 (2 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La tele rusa sigue con sus campaña de amenazas mafiosas. Otra infografía todo chula de como sería la destrucción de las islas británicas



Son el Tele5 ruso.

Mientras no empecemos a ver satélites caer, yo diría que el riesgo de guerra nuclear es MUY bajo. No puedes usar armas nucleares si el enemigo tiene capacidad para enviarte miles de misiles nucleares de vuelta.


----------



## elena francis (2 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Islas británicas?
> 
> 
> Van a destruir Irlanda que ni es pais Otan?



Con las nukes. Quiero decir que se flipan con las putas nukes de los cojones.


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

__





NEW YORK POST: UCRANIA ADMITE QUE EL "FANTASMA DE KIEV" NUNCA EXISTIÓ


https://gab.com/a/posts/108230090763747216




www.burbuja.info













Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: '“Hi Ministry of Truth, I’d like to report some mi…'


Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: '“Hi Ministry of Truth, I’d like to report some misinformation.”'




gab.com






Everythings fake.
Everything gay.
249 viewsPatrick Henry , 13:09
____​


----------



## pr0orz1337 (2 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No dejan de sorprender. Con Putin lo único que queda por negociar es si quiere o no quiere sal en la última cena antes de colgarlo públicamente.



Ya tardas en ir a por él y traerlo ¡Valiente! 

Cuán fácil es amenazar tras una pantalla.


----------



## Chaini (2 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Es el murciélago de Bacardi
> 
> La habrá ganado en un campeonato de bebedores



Es la medalla de servicio de las fuerzas especiales.




Ведомственные и общественные награды СССР и России - Министерство обороны - Медаль За службу в спецназе (Артикул: 5-мо)


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

Explosión masiva hace unos momentos en la planta de pólvora de Perm en Rusia, que produce componentes para misiles Grad y Smerch, así como sistemas de defensa aérea. Al menos dos personas murieron en la explosión según los primeros informes.


Incendio en el territorio de Krasnoyarsk desde un avión.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## Chaini (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 May 2022)

Muchas pérdidas para Rusia en las últimas 24h, o al menos que salgan en vídeo o foto, llevaba tiempo ya notando una caída de la actividad multimedia en el conflicto (han vuelto hasta los vídeos de TB2)

¿Está confirmado lo de las heridas a Gerasimov en un ataque en Izyum? Por ahora todo lo que he visto ha sido de fuentes ucranianas.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Muchas pérdidas para Rusia en las últimas 24h, o al menos que salgan en vídeo o foto, llevaba tiempo ya notando una caída de la actividad multimedia en el conflicto (han vuelto hasta los vídeos de TB2)
> 
> ¿Está confirmado lo de las heridas a Gerasimov en un ataque en Izyum? Por ahora todo lo que he visto ha sido de fuentes ucranianas.



Los ucras han dicho que no tienen constancia. Hay que ver si sale o no en el desfilito del día 9.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los ucras han dicho que no tienen constancia. Hay que ver si sale o no en el desfilito del día 9.



Debería de salir, según las propias noticias pro-ucranianas sería una herida leve en una pierna. Lo que no tengo claro es si ese ataque ha ocurrido de verdad, es que reportan 200 rusos muertos (incluidos 40 oficiales) y como que no me lo creo


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 May 2022)

Nuestro camarada Zhukov sigue con la cantinela de que Zelensky no está en Ucrania. Era algo que las putinas repetían constantemente hasta finales de marzo, pero luego vino la realidad en forma de visita en Kiev de Van der Leyen, Borrel, Boris Johnson, Blinken, Pelosi.... Pero a Zhukov le da igual:


----------



## duncan (2 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Nuestro camarada Zhukov sigue con la cantinela de que Zelensky no está en Ucrania. Era algo que las putinas repetían constantemente hasta finales de marzo, pero luego vino la realidad en forma de visita en Kieve de Van der Leyen, Borrel, Boris Johnson, Blinken, Pelosi.... Pero a Zhukov le da igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045000



Ya,sabemos como interpretar al "mariscal"


----------



## Chaini (2 May 2022)

Habemus hilo nuevo de Kamil










Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Who is fighting for Russia? Part 1. Russians Much of misunderstanding regarding the composition of forces fighting for Russia in Ukraine results from perceiving Russia as a monolith We can classify Rus...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

Buena traca


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



600€ al bote.


----------



## lowfour (2 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Muchas pérdidas para Rusia en las últimas 24h, o al menos que salgan en vídeo o foto, llevaba tiempo ya notando una caída de la actividad multimedia en el conflicto (han vuelto hasta los vídeos de TB2)
> 
> ¿Está confirmado lo de las heridas a Gerasimov en un ataque en Izyum? Por ahora todo lo que he visto ha sido de fuentes ucranianas.



El NYT dice que ya se había marchado de ese lugar hacía un rato. Los ucros dicen que estaba herido. El simonov si que está confirmado.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (2 May 2022)

Vídeo cuasi orgásmico. La artillería de los malvados ucras golpea varios vehículos y carros de combate rukis, destruyédolos, entre ellos un vehículo lanzadera de MRLS tipo TOS-1 termobáricos, quedando la lanzadera fuera de control lanzando cohetes de 220 mm contra un bosque cercano. Se pueden apreciar también varios carros de combate destruídos, uno de ellos parece un T-72 pero no se distingue bien. Están saliendo vídeos como estos a patadas.






Este otro vídeo épico es también para ver con la cerveza en la mano. Los malvados ucras están mandando ahora los drones trucos Bayraktar TB-2 contra barcas rápidas y otras embarcaciones ruskis.


----------



## nebulosa (2 May 2022)

Mucho están aguantando los soldados rusos...


----------



## nebulosa (2 May 2022)

O no saben avanzar ..o no pueden avanzar.


----------



## nebulosa (2 May 2022)

Ya da asco pena ...pedazo ejército tenía rusia ...y les a válido para nada


----------



## nebulosa (2 May 2022)

Que forma de morir por los oli.
Vamos vienen a reclutarme y me han visto el pelo.


----------



## nebulosa (2 May 2022)

Morir por la oligarquía...no por el pueblo ruso...morir por los asquerosamente ricos.


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

Los rusos quieren desnazificar el mundo.









¿Y si el 9 de mayo comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial?


Fuentes de inteligencia afirman que Putin podría lanzar un ataque nuclear tras conmemorar el Día de la Victoria en Rusia.




www.larazon.es


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

Alguien acaba de atacar un vehículo de la policía en Moscú arrojándole un cóctel Molotov. Cuanto más dura la guerra, más descontentos están los rusos.


----------



## duncan (2 May 2022)

Lo último (por ahora) de Yago a ver so GMUTS saca algo para poder comparar:


----------



## UNKAS (2 May 2022)

Curiosa información en un video de youtube de una cadena "independiente" de India (políticamente muy próxima al gobierno). No parecen tan amiguetes de los rusos como decían algunos en el hilo de los tragasables de Putin. Les llaman corruptos, inútiles e ignorantes (sin decirlo) de un tirón, todo a cuenta de las ruedas chinas y del barro ucraniano. No es una fuente muy sólida, pero vaya...
Interesante la comparación de precios de las ruedas.




Traducción googleana algo tuneada:


*"Las exportaciones chinas detrás del estancamiento de la invasión rusa en Ucrania*

Los vehículos blindados atascados en el barro cuando se salían de la carretera han demostrado ser un gran revés para las fuerzas de Putin.

Algunos reportes sugieren que las exportaciones baratas de los chinos son un factor importante en el estancamiento de la invasión de Ucrania. Estos informes sugieren que oficiales corruptos rusos pueden haber ahorrado dinero optando por las ruedas chinas para sus vehículos blindados. La pobre calidad de las ruedas chinas ha provocado con frecuencia que los vehículos se atascaran en terrenos difíciles.

*Mientras que los vehículos de la OTAN usan ruedas Michelin XZL, las firmas chinas a menudo fabrican copias más baratas de esas ruedas.

Los informes indican que la versión china de las Michelin XZL es la Yellow Sea YS20, que es de una calidad notablemente menor.

Un set de 50 ruedas Michelin ZXL se vende al por menor en Alibaba por unos 36.000$ . Sin embargo, el set de 50 ruedas del equivalente chino se puede conseguir por unos 208$ [supongo que la pieza, 10.400 $ en total].*

El presupuesto ruso de defensa se cree que está sobre 60.000 millones anuales, muchos de los cuales son “desviados” a varios niveles. Esta corrupción ha llevado a que Rusia compre ruedas baratas para costosos vehículos blindados.

También se piensa que el pobre mantenimiento puede haber sido otra razón de su mediocre performance. Dejar durante meses las ruedas expuestas a la luz solar directa a la larga causa rasgaduras, afectando al rendimiento de las mismas.

Eso ha causado el atasco de numerosos vehículos en el barrizal, dejándoles más expuestos a los ataques con drones y emboscadas. Esto explica también el número de vehículos abandonados que los ucranianos han encontrado en varios lugares del país.

La invasión rusa coincidió con lo que allí se conoce como* “la estación de las carreteras embarradas”*. También se conoce como *“Rasputitsa”* en ruso, que significa “cuando las carreteras dejan de existir”.

Las carreteras en Ucrania se vuelven virtualmente impracticables dos veces al año, en primavera y otoño. La “Rasputitsa” ha provocado que grandes columnas de camiones y blindados se tuvieran que mantenerse en fila en las carreteras pavimentadas. Aquellos que se han aventurado a salirse de la carretera en muchas partes del país han acabado atascados en el fango, con algunos tanques hundiéndose casi al nivel de la torreta.

Estos problemas causaron que se abandonaran muchos vehículos en las cunetas, que más tarde recuperaron los ucranianos. Ucrania dice que ahora tiene más tanques que cuando empezó la invasión.

Los expertos creen que Rusia obvió el factor “Rasputitsa”, que debían haber estado preparados para evitar el cenagal causado por la primavera ucraniana, conociendo la historia de Napoleón y Hitler."


----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

Listado con fotos de cada tanque rusos destruidos hasta ahora:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> De momento están cinco kilómetros más cerca de Donetsk. En plena ofensiva orca. Cuando los orcos empiecen a quedarse sin fuelle veremos hasta dónde retroceden.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Sería ideal tener en ese momento los 155 y convertir su retirada táctica en una megafinta.


----------



## alas97 (2 May 2022)

megamax dijo:


> POST DE CUATRO LINEAS PARA ENMARCAR.
> 
> Lo jodido es que al final todos entramos, incluso la gente sensata se deja arrastrar por la crispación.



burbuja funciona como cable a tierra.

Con su efecto de pecera para contener (gloria al cni) lo que se puede desmandar afuera.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que barbaridad, están deschatarrando el ejercito orco por encima de las previsiones del tratado de kioto



esto es devastador, parece que estaban medio fortificados, pero tantas unidades juntas. No llevan un shilka o similar, ese dron debe dirigir el ataque se diría que todo eso es artillería.

apaga y vamonos


----------



## Casino (2 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>




Esto lo habrá podido ver @arriondas a ver si nos quiere contar si además de verlo ha podido también oler el humo.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## UNKAS (2 May 2022)

Parece que Putin tiene previsto hacer desfilar en Moscú 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos el Día de la Victoria 9 de mayo. Al estilo de los sátrapas de la antiguedad, tiene cojones que alguien apoye a un tipo así.





*URGENTE: Según nuestras fuentes, el Kremlin está evaluando la cuestión de forzar la participación de más de 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el "Desfile de la Victoria" (9 de mayo)*

los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos desfilarían frente al público sorprendido.

recopilar imágenes de video para demostrar el poder y la superioridad del ejército ruso y desmoralizar a Ucrania. La realización de este escenario se está desarrollando y la decisión final se tomará el 6 de mayo.

Para llevar a cabo esta tarea, el ФСИН (Servicio Penitenciario Federal) y el FSB están realizando trabajos operativos con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos detenidos en varias colonias penitenciarias que se encuentran a distancias de 100 a 300 km de Moscú. (Se muestran fotos de los gulags rusos modernos)

Una fuente informa que, durante el día, los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos son escoltados (ya que están siendo obligados a “marchar”) alrededor de los campos de concentración por combatientes enmascarados de la ОСН (Spetsnatz del Servicio Penitenciario Federal).

Los spetsnatz de la prisión y el personal de las instituciones recibieron la orden de "Dar la bienvenida a todos los recién llegados (prisioneros de guerra ucranianos) con dureza", y cualquiera que muestre resistencia es colocado en celdas de aislamiento y se toman "medidas especiales" contra ellos.

Estos spetsnatz de los campos de concentración se quejan de que sus superiores les "excedieron de trabajo". (Los torturadores están físicamente agotados por la cantidad de tortura que infligen a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos).

Además de las torturas, las marchas forzadas y la ruptura de la voluntad, los spetsnatz de la prisión llevan a los prisioneros de guerra a los investigadores del Comité de Investigación, quienes realizan interrogatorios y obligan a los prisioneros de guerra a convertirse en testigos, sospechosos y acusados.

El exceso de trabajo y su propia conciencia de complicidad ha desmoralizado a muchos trabajadores del Servicio Penitenciario Federal.

Como habíamos advertido anteriormente, Putin continúa ejecutando el plan de “su propio tribunal”, donde en base a “testimonios apaleados” de los “nazis”, comenzarán los juicios más grandes en la historia de Rusia y la era postsoviética. en los próximos meses.



En el edificio de la Oficina del Fiscal General en Bolshaya Dmitrovka (Moscú), los fiscales están preparando el guión "Vamos a repetirlo" en el sentido literal:





están estudiando las características y detalles del Tribunal de Nuremberg para que el nuevo tribunal sea lo más espectacular, histórico y creíble posible para la persona promedio en la calle.

Una fuente nos informa que para Igor Krasnov, actual Fiscal General de la Federación Rusa, la organización del tribunal es la prioridad número uno, asignada no solo por Putin, sino por todo el Consejo de Seguridad, y ahora él y más de 40 fiscales están estudiando los discursos del fiscal general soviético Roman Rudenko, quien fue el fiscal jefe de la URSS en los juicios de Nuremberg.





El 30 de agosto de 1946, Rudenko finalizó su discurso de clausura con: "La acusación ha cumplido con su deber ante el Tribunal Superior, ante la brillante memoria de las víctimas inocentes, ante la conciencia de las naciones y ante su propia conciencia.



¡Que el juicio de los pueblos se lleve a cabo sobre los verdugos fascistas, un juicio justo y severo!” Algo similar, según la idea de Putin y sus tecnólogos políticos, será expresado por Igor Krasnov (contra los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos). (Rudenko en Nuremberg en inglés)



No todos están listos para participar en esta farsa y algunos ya están presentando informes de retiro y transferencia, por temor no solo a futuras sanciones, sino también a la desgracia.

Además, los socios internacionales de Putin en la CSTO (Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva - versión rusa de la OTAN) no tienen prisa por dar su consentimiento para participar en este "tribunal", por temor a sanciones y relaciones tensas con Estados Unidos y Europa.

Teniendo en cuenta la derrota de la comunidad de derechos humanos en la Federación Rusa, la neutralización de todos los sujetos de control social y el nivel extremo de violencia en las instituciones del Servicio Penitenciario Federal, creemos que los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos han sido sometidos a tratos inhumanos y torturas, en flagrante violación del artículo 5 de la Declaración de Derechos Humanos de la ONU.

Todas las supuestas confesiones y testimonios firmados por ellos no tienen fuerza legal y no pueden ser reconocidos por la comunidad internacional en el futuro.



Hacemos un llamado a las autoridades rusas para que permitan de inmediato a los observadores, periodistas y abogados internacionales de la ONU, incluidos los abogados ucranianos, ingresar a estos campos de concentración militares.

Consideramos inaceptable la humillación masiva del honor y la dignidad de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en el siglo XXI, y queremos pedir a las autoridades rusas que abandonen sus traicioneros planes de hacer marchar a los prisioneros de guerra por la Plaza Roja e intentar presentar a los ucranianos como presuntos prisioneros de guerra fascistas. Los ucranianos no atacaron territorio ruso. Por el contrario, los invasores de Ucrania son, lamentablemente, el ejército de la Federación Rusa.

En 1939-1945, todo el mundo civilizado se unió en la lucha contra el nazismo y el fascismo. Hoy, el mundo entero está unido en nombre de la paz y el apoyo a Ucrania. No Rusia, por razones obvias.

No puede haber un "Repitamos" para Rusia en 2022. Consideramos inmoral e inaceptable el intento de la propaganda rusa de hacer analogías entre los crímenes de guerra del ejército ruso en 2022 y el heroísmo de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

No se atreva a traer el brillante recuerdo de los héroes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que se convirtió en la Gran Guerra Patria para millones de ciudadanos de la URSS, a los crímenes de guerra que ahora están cometiendo en Ucrania los militares del ejército de la Federación Rusa.

Por último: Detengan la guerra en nombre de la paz, por la que millones de nuestros antepasados dieron su vida y su salud. Ninguna ambición e intereses políticos pueden ser y nunca serán una justificación para la pérdida de vidas.

*firmado – Vladimir Osechkin, Jefe del Comité contra la Corrupción y la Tortura http://Gulagu.net Denis Pshenichny, cofundador de la Fundación Nuevos Disidentes Elena Brylyakova, Presidenta del Comité de Familiares de Prisioneros Sergey Savelyev, coordinador de la línea directa*


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)

jugaran la copa Putin

La UEFA veta a los clubes rusos de la Champions League de la próxima temporada

Rusia vetada del Campeonato Europeo Femenino este verano, Portugal tomará su lugar


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> De momento están cinco kilómetros más cerca de Donetsk. En plena ofensiva orca. Cuando los orcos empiecen a quedarse sin fuelle veremos hasta dónde retroceden.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Sería ideal tener en ese momento los 155 y convertir su retirada táctica en una megafinta, dividiendo en dos a los ruskis, pero para esto hay que sentirse muy fuerte y abría muchas bajas en ambos bandos.
No sé Rick... me da la impresión de posicionamiento ucraniano como si tramasen algo.
Cargarse el puente que enlaza Crimea con Rusia siempre está como espada de Damocles.


----------



## Wein (2 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Parece que Putin tiene previsto hacer desfilar en Moscú 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos el Día de la Victoria 9 de mayo. Al estilo de los sátrapas de la antiguedad, tiene cojones que alguien apoye a un tipo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dudo eso es crimen de guerra.


----------



## Nicors (2 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Lo dudo eso es crimen de guerra.



Los rusos son criminales de guerra.


----------



## paconan (2 May 2022)




----------



## alas97 (2 May 2022)

Yo apuesto por la 1)

han dejado el puente intacto para permitir que los rusos de crimea salgan por patas desde allí.

Pero una vez que lo tiran, adiós Crimea. vuelve a ser Ucraniana.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (2 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Curiosa información en un video de youtube de una cadena "independiente" de India (políticamente muy próxima al gobierno). No parecen tan amiguetes de los rusos como decían algunos en el hilo de los tragasables de Putin. Les llaman corruptos, inútiles e ignorantes (sin decirlo) de un tirón, todo a cuenta de las ruedas chinas y del barro ucraniano. No es una fuente muy sólida, pero vaya...
> Interesante la comparación de precios de las ruedas.
> 
> 
> ...




Las Michelin sólo las montan los cochazos made in Germany propiedad de los que reparten el presupuesto…para todo lo demás, Pichilin chinorri.


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Como que si explota la municion que llevas dentro de tu tanque, te va a importar mucho que este debajo del culo o a la altura de tu cabeza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Como que si explota la municion que llevas dentro de tu tanque, te va a importar mucho que este debajo del culo o a la altura de tu cabeza.



bueno los abrams y demas,, hay paneles de separacion,,salvo que te pille con el panel abierto


----------



## Casino (2 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Como que si explota la municion que llevas dentro de tu tanque, te va a importar mucho que este debajo del culo o a la altura de tu cabeza.




¿Entrenas para ser tan hyntelyjente, a que sí?


Verás como alguien te lo explica y a lo mejor, NO lo entiendes.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dadaista (2 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El tuitero se equivoca cuando dice que los rusos no ganan nada haciendo eso.
> Los usan para detectar las baterías ucranianas y bombardearlas con su propia artilleria..
> 
> Salvan tanques sacrificando reclutas de la RPD



Y para eso no tienen sirios y esa gente?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Ucrania está jugando conservador prefiriendo la defensa activa y el desgaste de bajo coste.
Teniendo en cuenta que Mordor puede en hipotesis mobilizar 2 millones de orcos y suma cantidad de chatarra obsoleta, jugar defensa italiana y al contraataque cuando no patadon pa-alante es verdaderamente sesudo. Se ganan chamspiñons asi jugando muy gris. Hay que tantear zonas debiles, como por ejemplo la ruta a Vovchnaks que parece bastante desprovista de orcos como paso enla ruta de Frodo dentro de mordor hacia el monte del destino.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Sería ideal tener en ese momento los 155 y convertir su retirada táctica en una megafinta, dividiendo en dos a los ruskis, pero para esto hay que sentirse muy fuerte y abría muchas bajas en ambos bandos.
> No sé Rick... me da la impresión de posicionamiento ucraniano como si tramasen algo.
> Cargarse el puente que enlaza Crimea con Rusia siempre está como espada de Damocles.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 May 2022)

Mark Hertling cuenta como ha visto la evolución de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano en las últimas tres décadas. Muchas anécdotas, también habla como han ayudado a cambiar la mentalidad monolítica de herencia soviética en Ucrania.

_El Centro de Entrenamiento Ucraniano de Yavoriv también experimentó cambios masivos a partir de 2014, probablemente impulsados tanto por la invasión rusa de Crimea y el Donbás como por la visión de Vorobyov. En abril de 2015, elementos de la 173ª Brigada Aerotransportada de Estados Unidos estacionados en Italia se desplegaron de nuevo en Yavoriv y establecieron un programa operativo en curso denominado "Fearless Guardian". El programa fue progresivo, entrenando desde las habilidades individuales de los soldados hasta las operaciones a nivel de batallón, todo ello basado en las lecciones aprendidas en las zonas de combate del este y el sur de Ucrania. La creciente energía en Yavoriv puso de manifiesto la necesidad de un centro de entrenamiento mejorado permanente, siguiendo el modelo de los programas de entrenamiento del ejército estadounidense en Estados Unidos y Alemania. *En diciembre de 2015, el Ejército de Estados Unidos en Europa estableció formalmente el Grupo de Entrenamiento Multinacional Conjunto - Ucrania (JMTG-U), donde un equipo multinacional de estadounidenses, polacos, canadienses, lituanos y británicos comenzó a entrenar batallones ucranianos como equipos de armas combinadas*. El Sargento Mayor Davenport me envió una nota hace unos años en la que decía que Ucrania había establecido formalmente un cuerpo de suboficiales, con una formación estandarizada y requisitos de liderazgo. La visión de Henadii se había hecho realidad, acelerada por las urgencias de la amenaza existencial rusa.

En cuanto a los rusos, sus recientes fracasos en el campo de batalla -sus maniobras por etapas, la falta de desarrollo de liderazgo, la ausencia de un plan logístico de apoyo a las operaciones, la incapacidad de coordinar y llevar a cabo operaciones conjuntas aire-tierra-mar y el uso continuado de soldados reclutas en misiones críticas- indican un fracaso mayor en la modernización de su ejército. Al igual que Rusia y Ucrania han seguido cursos políticos diferentes durante los últimos 30 años, también lo han hecho sus ejércitos, y eso se nota.* Aunque la democracia ucraniana sigue abordando los problemas de corrupción gubernamental, esas violaciones palidecen en importancia y alcance frente a la malversación, el chanchullo y la corrupción del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, su predecesor Anatoly Serdyukov, y el propio Vladimir Putin*. El coronel general Chirkin había demostrado, si acaso, que actuaba en consonancia con los modelos de conducta de sus altos mandos.

Mis experiencias con los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano a lo largo de dos décadas me recordaron un pasaje de Los centuriones, de Jean Larteguy. En un momento de frustración, un oficial francés resume las dos finalidades que puede tener un ejército:

Me gustaría que [Francia] tuviera dos ejércitos: uno de exhibición, con hermosos cañones, tanques, soldaditos, estados mayores, distinguidos y temblorosos generales, y queridos oficialitos de regimiento que se preocuparían profundamente por las deposiciones de su general o las almorranas de su coronel, un ejército que se mostraría por un módico precio en todos los recintos feriales del país. El otro sería el verdadero, compuesto enteramente por jóvenes entusiastas con uniformes de camuflaje, que no serían exhibidos, pero a los que se exigirían esfuerzos imposibles y a los que se les enseñaría todo tipo de trucos. Ese es el ejército en el que me gustaría luchar.

A pesar de toda su retórica belicosa y de los desfiles del Día de la Victoria en la Plaza Roja, a veces me pregunto si Putin y Shoygu conocen la diferencia entre los dos tipos de ejércitos. Los ucranianos sí la conocen._










I Commanded U.S. Army Europe. Here's What I Saw in the Russian and Ukrainian Armies.


The two armies at war today couldn’t be more different.




www.thebulwark.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

e_jque soyuz soyuz_

cuando spacex hace cosas mucho mas chungas que el soyuz que está trilladisimo



txusky_g dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

estoy de acuerdo con este pive con gorra en que mejor ir a vovchanks sin cruzar el rio donetes porque te expones a que te aislen de jarkov que es el nucleo irradiador si lo revientan


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)




----------



## Poncio (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> e_jque soyuz soyuz_
> 
> cuando spacex hace cosas mucho mas chungas que el soyuz que está trilladisimo



En efecto. Cincuenta millones de dólares han pagado los jambos por subir a la ISS quince días y bajar con una cápsula Space-X Dragon. De hace una semana.









Regresan a la Tierra López-Alegría y los primeros turistas de la Estación Espacial Internacional


Los cuatro turistas espaciales que han realizado la primera visita de un viaje privado a la Estación...




www.europapress.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

SOL 740 sigue haciendo de las suyas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 May 2022)

Solo con confirmación visual Rusia ha perdido ya los tanques de España, Alemania e Italia combinados


https://www.oryxspioenkop.com/2022/02/attack-on-europe-documenting-equipment.html?m=1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno los abrams y demas,, hay paneles de separacion,,salvo que te pille con el panel abierto



Y los rusos no tienen paneles de separacion? Tiran la municion dentro del tanque y se sientan encima?


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Son cosas propias no ya de epocas pasadas
> 
> 
> Desfilar con soldados derrotados es propio de la roma imperial o el egipto faraónico
> ...



Los comunistas son muy dados a ello:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y los rusos no tienen paneles de separacion? Tiran la municion dentro del tanque y se sientan encima?



Básicamente es eso.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Medallas del oficial ruso Andrey Viktorovich Kunakov, muerto en Mariupol por un proyectil de tanque el 19 de marzo de 2022.
> 
> Curiosa la medalla con la forma de símbolo de Batman que hay abajo a la derecha.



Era aficionado del Valencia






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y los rusos no tienen paneles de separacion? Tiran la municion dentro del tanque y se sientan encima?



bueno no,,,en pricipio como estaba en el casco,,simplemente los rusos hacian mas blindaje del normal en todo el casco...pero como la otan descubrio municiones nuevas perforantes,,ahora se nota ese detalle


----------



## el arquitecto (2 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Curiosa información en un video de youtube de una cadena "independiente" de India (políticamente muy próxima al gobierno). No parecen tan amiguetes de los rusos como decían algunos en el hilo de los tragasables de Putin. Les llaman corruptos, inútiles e ignorantes (sin decirlo) de un tirón, todo a cuenta de las ruedas chinas y del barro ucraniano. No es una fuente muy sólida, pero vaya...
> Interesante la comparación de precios de las ruedas.
> 
> 
> ...



más info sobre "ruedas"


----------



## el arquitecto (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ucrania está jugando conservador prefiriendo la defensa activa y el desgaste de bajo coste.
> Teniendo en cuenta que Mordor puede en hipotesis mobilizar 2 millones de orcos y suma cantidad de chatarra obsoleta, jugar defensa italiana y al contraataque cuando no patadon pa-alante es verdaderamente sesudo. Se ganan chamspiñons asi jugando muy gris. Hay que tantear zonas debiles, como por ejemplo la ruta a Vovchnaks que parece bastante desprovista de orcos como paso enla ruta de Frodo dentro de mordor hacia el monte del destino.



hombre, ten en cuenta que vienen haciendo el catenaccio en kiev, con un libero entre líneas que iban reventando tanques con quads y tal

si eso les ha funcionado, para qué cambiar?

pero no te confundas, porque ahora parece que van a crear peligro con juego aéreo y ya están empezando a lanzar ofensivas tras los zagueros rusos que les están entrando hasta la cocina y más allá


----------



## Chaini (2 May 2022)

Kamil cuenta en su ultimo hilo algunas de las barbaridades que cometio el grupo Wagner en Siria
Dejo enlaces de la prensa rusa donde se destaparon los crimenes y de los que aun no ha sido juzgado nadie.


Escenas fuertes aviso










Новая газета


Журналистские расследования о коррупции в бизнесе и во власти, специальные репортажи с событий политической и культурной жизни, главные новости, галереи, онлайн-кинотеатр, мнения и рецензии ведущих журналистов и экспертов страны




novayagazeta-ru.translate.goog

















Новая газета


Журналистские расследования о коррупции в бизнесе и во власти, специальные репортажи с событий политической и культурной жизни, главные новости, галереи, онлайн-кинотеатр, мнения и рецензии ведущих журналистов и экспертов страны




novayagazeta-ru.translate.goog







Wagner tiene un historial controvertido. Por ejemplo, en Siria publicaron un video del asesinato de un local que intentó desertar del ejército de Assad. Lo mataron a martillazos, le cortaron la cabeza con un cuchillo y las manos con una pala y quemaron lo que quedaba.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Ya tardas en ir a por él y traerlo ¡Valiente!
> 
> Cuán fácil es amenazar tras una pantalla.



Joder, no se puede ser más jeta y cobarde.

Acusas a otros de amenazar desde una pantalla. Y tú desde donde coño amenazas?

Así que tú quieres colgar de una soga al presidente de un país que se defiende de una invasión totalmente desproporcionada. Por muchos conflictos que hubiera en el Donbass

Qué querías, que se rindieran poniendo el culo en pompa al invasor? Eso es lo que tú harías si invaden tu país?

Das un asco infinito por tu doble moral.





__





Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)


los ucranianos probablemente no sabian lo que era el clown world cuando votaron al cachomierda este, pero que no sepas lo que es el mundo payaso no te salva de vivir en el mundo payaso :P




www.burbuja.info








> La vida de millones de ucranianos en manos de este yonky. no se a que esperan para deponerlo.



"*Más que "deponerlo", suspenderlo...De una soga*."


----------



## txusky_g (2 May 2022)

Después de bombardear civiles, estos invasores rusos necesitan unas tiritas y un poco de gelocatil.:



Spoiler: Espero que se mejore pronto


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Me gusta más la solución rusa, es más ostentoso ver salir sus torretas volando.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

Hombre, el señor que está todo el día echando pestes contra los Ánglos pero luego quiere emigrar a un país Anglo.

Así sois tan pateticamente incoherentes en este foro. No tenéis los cojones de emigrar a Rusia o un país de su influencia. No, queréis ir a un país con libertad de expresión y seguridad pero a la vez estar todo el puto día defendiendo a un psicópata que invade un país por sus santos cojones.

Por @Jubilación a los 80

*"Tengo los papeles hechos para emigrar a un país del PRIMER MUNDO REAL. Un lugar sin estrés donde el dinero RINDE de verdad. Pero por supuesto no en tu puta provincia tercermundista.."*



2/ *Tema mítico* : - No hay sitios seguros en el mundo ahora mismo, no hay escapatoria (resumen de mi investigación inside).

Por @Jubilación a los 80

*Los mejores sitios para emigrar son países anglos tipo Nueva Zelanda, Australia o Canadá, pero tienen el problema del feminismo, progresismo y vivienda cara. 

La alternativa es Alemania* *o los nórdicos* si eres un tío casero y formal. Si eres el típico español amante del sol olvida Europa.

*Luego EEUU tiene zonas buenas, *pero es una sociedad muy alocada.


----------



## alas97 (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Un plan sin fisuras.

Gagarin observa con alegría el t-72







Bueno, no podía faltar.

acabo de encontrar un video en reddit de una ametralladora de la 2gm.

rp46.






El abuelo ya puede irse a dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Después de bombardear civiles, estos invasores rusos necesitan unas tiritas y un poco de gelocatil.:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Espero que se mejore pronto



Yo soy más del Espirifen.
Pedazo móviles que se gastan los orcos.
Por cierto: Bonito sombrero.  algo típico de su país?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

A siberia a montar una granja de moscas!



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hombre, el señor que está todo el día echando pestes contra los Ánglos pero luego quiere emigrar a un país Anglo.
> 
> Así sois tan pateticamente incoherentes en este foro. No tenéis los cojones de emigrar a un Rusia o un país de su influencia. No, queréis ir a un país con libertad de expresión y seguridad pero a la vez estar todo el puto día defendiendo a un psicópata que invade un país por sus santos cojones.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

Ukraine's Military Eyes Arrival of Potential Game Changing, GPS-Guided Precision Artillery - Warrior Maven: Center for Military Modernization


Ukraine may be receiving standard Excalibur rounds which offer GPS-guided precision targeting to Howitzers from ranges of 30 km or more




warriormaven.com




*
Los militares de Ucrania contemplan la llegada de un posible cambio de juego, artillería de precisión guiada por GPS*
Ucrania puede estar recibiendo rondas Excalibur estándar que ofrecen orientación de precisión guiada por GPS a obuses desde rangos de 30 km o más.


_Video de arriba: Teniente Coronel, Scott Rutter sobre tanques rusos y misiles Javelin_
Los ucranianos pueden estar recibiendo rondas de artillería de precisión guiadas por GPS que podrían brindar posibilidades de ataque sin precedentes y tecnología de orientación a quienes se defienden contra la invasión rusa.
*Rondas de artillería de precisión guiadas por GPS*
Ha habido muchas declaraciones públicas acerca de que Ucrania recibió sistemas de artillería de obús de 155 mm, lo que brinda a los combatientes ucranianos una oportunidad que antes no estaba disponible para destruir objetivos rusos desde distancias de separación antes de los ataques. 
Sin embargo, ¿qué pasa con las municiones? ¿Están obteniendo la ronda de artillería Excalibur guiada por GPS construida por Raytheon capaz de señalar objetivos enemigos con una precisión de un metro desde rangos de hasta 30 km o más? El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, no confirmó ni negó los informes de que los ucranianos estaban recibiendo Excalibur, pero sí hizo hincapié en la munición de 155 mm.

“Hemos hablado de, ya sabes, rondas de 155 milímetros para esos obuses, y continúan fluyendo hacia Ucrania. Quiero decir, entre los dos tramos, entre PDA siete y ocho, estás hablando de casi 190,000 rondas en total de artillería de 155 milímetros”, dijo Kirby.
Si bien no es probable que Ucrania reciba algunas de las armas Excalibur más avanzadas, como rondas de "trayectoria moldeada" o rondas Excalibur S guiadas por láser, es posible que reciban rondas Excalibur estándar que ofrecen orientación de precisión guiada por GPS a obuses de rangos de 30 km o más.


----------



## Camisa azul (2 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Y los del Valencia CF



Son más del Levante (con todos los respetos) 


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hombre, el señor que está todo el día echando pestes contra los Ánglos pero luego quiere emigrar a un país Anglo.
> 
> Así sois tan pateticamente incoherentes en este foro. No tenéis los cojones de emigrar a un Rusia o un país de su influencia. No, queréis ir a un país con libertad de expresión y seguridad pero a la vez estar todo el puto día defendiendo a un psicópata que invade un país por sus santos cojones.
> 
> ...



Los terraplanistas de la política y la historia (es decir, los comunistas de mierda) siempre han sido capaces de "cabalgar" esa contradicción.

Ningún hijo de puta de estos se van a vivir a la RDA ni a la Venezuela actual. Son así y siempre lo serán: unos hipócritas bastardos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

"no sé a qué esperas a pirarte de aquí,"

Pero es que el muy jetas de @Jubilación a los 80 quiere pirarse a un país del PRIMER MUNDO (con mayúsculas, como él mismo dice) y a poder ser Anglo y de la OTAN.

Yo no sé cómo pueden tener vergüenza ajena para seguir defendiendo a Putin y a Rusia pero ellos emigrar a EEUU o cualquier otro país Anglo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 May 2022)

Pues parece que se confirma lo de que se reportó hace unos días de la destrucción de varios sistemas antiaéreos rusos y 1 Strela-10 en la Isla de las Serpientes. Ha salido un vídeo de TB2 que confirma la destrucción de uno de los primeros, así que supongo que los otros elementos también fueran destruidos:




EDICIÓN: se confirma también la destrucción de 1 Strela-10 en la isla de las serpientes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (2 May 2022)

El vídeo del los dos rusos abatidos por francotirador ucra en HD


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

es impresionante con que cabeza explotan las posibilidades del dron para este tipo de acciones. Ahora el observador tiene un dron que le perfila bien donde y a lo que se enfrenta



César Borgia dijo:


> El vídeo del los dos rusos abatidos por francotirador ucra en HD


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ukraine's Military Eyes Arrival of Potential Game Changing, GPS-Guided Precision Artillery - Warrior Maven: Center for Military Modernization
> 
> 
> Ukraine may be receiving standard Excalibur rounds which offer GPS-guided precision targeting to Howitzers from ranges of 30 km or more
> ...



Ese blanco estaría a 30 km aprox. Ojo!


----------



## Kalikatres (2 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es impresionante con que cabeza explotan las posibilidades del dron para este tipo de acciones. Ahora el observador tiene un dron que le perfila bien donde y a lo que se enfrenta



A los drones se les incorpora un pequeño módulo que geoposiciona el objetivo, pasa a un módulo llamado de comunicaciones asíncronas y pasa esas coordenadas a los dispositivos atacantes, a partir de ahí ya entra la pericia de los artilleros o programación del misil, etc.
Hoy en día ya se miniaturiza todo en una pequeña placa, ya no llevan "componentes discretos" o casi.
Mientras los ucranianos incluso utilizan elementos occidentales y de aficionado que suelen ser muy avanzado tecnológicamente por la continua experimentación, foros, etc, los rusos siguen cabezones con sus rígidos trece, y no es que no sepan, es que se empeñan en ello.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Os imagináis a los usanos permitiendo que su enemigo reciba munición por carretera con esa facilidad?

Dónde está la aviación rusa? Es incapaz de operar por la noche? Se han terminado las bombas guiadas para los aviones?


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 May 2022)

Menuda diatriba se ha marcado hoy la rata asquerosa de Girkin:








Da buenos estacazos a sus "compatriotas" rusos y dice que hay que hacer con Ucrania y con los "nacionalistas". Pongo sólo una parte:

*¿Cómo mejorar* Ucrania?*
_


Como he dicho una infinidad de veces en los últimos 8 años, *sólo puede haber dos estrategias:

La victoria completa*, que ahora sólo puede lograrse comprometiendo plenamente las capacidades.
*La preparación para una capitulación completa de la RF*, y la autopreparación de la "élite" rusa para el próximo "Auto-da-fé" brutal y no misericordioso de los queridos socios occidentales.

El tiempo para seguir aferrándose a la notoria estrategia *"¿Y si?"* es extremadamente limitado, simplemente porque los "socios" no están de acuerdo con ella en absoluto. Realmente tienen graves pérdidas materiales y tienen sus propios riesgos por alargar la guerra. Así que intentan minimizarlos mediante la rápida victoria en LA GUERRA.

No pretendo escribir las acciones necesarias para la realización con éxito del segundo punto (capitulación ante el enemigo) y proporcionar a nuestras autoridades VIP consejos sobre "qué hacer para esperar al menos un perdón parcial". Hay muchos expertos sin mí, empezando por Chubais y Khloponin y terminando por Navalny. Si la condenada (en el caso de esta elección) 'bio-cultura' tiene el deseo de proceder a un andamio con un camino previamente marcado (desde 2014), entonces nadie puede detenerlos, mientras que hay un montón de aquellos que desearían sugerir las opciones más cercanas (pueden preguntar a cualquier 'buen patriota' y ni siquiera necesariamente a un fugitivo - Peskov y Kalantaryan, están aquí y proporcionarán sugerencias con entusiasmo en sus ojos aceitosos).

Mis consejos y recomendaciones sólo pueden referirse a la elección de *la estrategia de la Victoria.*

Y con respecto a la llamada Ucrania específicamente, es necesario comenzar con un lema probado con el tiempo (por los mismos "antepasados cuyas hazañas deben ser repetidas". Subrayo: no "pueden", sino "NECESITAN":


"NUESTRO CASO ES JUSTO, EL ENEMIGO SERÁ DERROTADO, LA VICTORIA SERÁ NUESTRA".

¡Hay que declararla y no renunciar a ella ni por un centímetro! ¡Nada de "respetados socios de Kyiv", nada de "operación especial contra los nacionalistas" y otras viles tonterías medio mentirosas (y simplemente mentirosas)!* Hay que declarar claramente que no es posible ninguna 'paz' con las actuales autoridades de esta formación estatal antirrusa hasta que no capitulen completa e incondicionalmente*, al menos en forma de una huida total a Canadá, donde cada '*ucraniano nacionalmente determinado*' tiene su verdadera 'patria espiritual' (s*ería mejor que todos ellos fueran ahorcados*, pero esto es extremadamente improbable).

De este modo, hemos descubierto el eslogan principal. *Pasamos a la estrategia propiamente dicha*.

Y también es bastante poco complicada, pero supone la presencia (en nuestro caso - la apariencia) de algo que la Federación Rusa (y sus gobernantes) no tiene en absoluto, en contraste, por cierto, con la llamada Ucrania. Que es - la "ideología positiva". La ideología de nuestros "respetados socios" es muy sencilla: "¡aplastar al maldito invasor moscovita, para empezar a vivir mejor, mientras Europa y América nos ayudarán! Cuando los aplastemos, tendremos la felicidad universal, la saciedad y la prosperidad que el maldito moscovita nos ha robado durante siglos".

Esta ideología es "a corto plazo", pero el payaso *Zelenskiy* y compañía no cuentan con nada a largo plazo, no lo necesitan. Está claro que esta gente, completamente orientada al materialismo, no tiene previsto vivir en Kiev hasta el fin de los días (incluso es ajeno a ellos desde el punto de vista étnico). Hasta ahora "funciona", pero después... ¡a nadie le importa! (dicho en la "lengua ucraniana" independiente que no tiene nada en común con los salvajes ugrofineses de Moscovia).

Entonces, ¿qué ideología tiene la RF? Antes era un inarticulado pero casi palpable "alcanzar la prosperidad". Recientemente, han impulsado el 'patriotismo ruso'. La primera era más clara, ya que era observable: numerosos funcionarios rusos la demostraban a todo el mundo, insinuando (con su propio comportamiento abiertamente porculero) los caminos hacia el logro real. Pero lo que constituye la segunda (en la comprensión de los funcionarios VIP) - nadie puede explicar adecuadamente a un ciudadano ruso. Sí, "los abuelos lucharon"... pero Putin y compañía no son los abuelos, ¿verdad? ¿Y no fueron ellos, después de todo, los que salvaron a Rusia (es decir, a la URSS que ellos rompieron, para que quede claro), habiendo vencido a la "peste parda"?

Entonces, ¿cuál es la esencia de su patriotismo, teniendo en cuenta que el propio secretario de prensa del presidente llama "buen patriota" al rusófobo fugitivo (para Israel)? ¿Y en qué se diferencia este tipo de "patriotismo" de la variante anterior de la ideología ("robo, soborno, cohecho, robo de nuevo")? A los ciudadanos rusos se les ofrece ser patriotas de ¿QUÉ? ¿De Rusia o de una cálida compañía de parásitos que robaron miles de millones y colocaron a sus hijos, propiedades y bienes robados en el extranjero? Si para ellos el término Putin es igual a Rusia (y sin Putin Rusia no puede existir), entonces ¿por qué las autoridades están tan seguras de que el pueblo va a luchar y morir por Putin?

Yo personalmente he luchado por Rusia y estoy dispuesto a luchar de nuevo. Incluso a pesar de tener a Putin (e incluso bajo su liderazgo directo - ¡no hay otras opciones!). Pero 'puramente por Putin' ciertamente no iría a luchar. Y una parte importante de la población no está tan dispuesta a luchar por 'esta Rusia en la que no se puede encontrar a nadie mejor para el puesto de presidente'...

Sin embargo, ahora a los ciudadanos de Rusia no se les ofrece la ideología de "luchar por Rusia", no, se les llama a sacrificar sus vidas por la "desmilitarización y cierta desnazificación" de la llamada Ucrania. ¿Y cuánta gente hay en la RF a la que le importa un bledo quién manda en ucrania, sean nazis o no? No, ciertamente hay gente así. Y no es que haya tan pocos. Pero para librar una guerra completa con nazis - ciertamente no son suficientes (sin mencionar que las propias autoridades de la RF no están muy dispuestas a utilizar a esas personas a pleno rendimiento). Y a la masa general le importa un bledo quién esté al mando en Kiev: el "nazi" Zelenskiy o "nuestro prorruso" (¡suspiro!) Medvedchuk.

Y nadie intenta explicar a los ciudadanos rusos que Ucrania es una parte histórica de Rusia, y su población no es una especie de "nación hermana", sino una parte real de nuestro pueblo ruso (y no la peor parte si se habla de salud e intelecto). Y sobre todo que sin ucrania Rusia a largo plazo se marchitará y secará inevitablemente (sin embargo, lo mismo ocurre con ucrania sin el resto de Rusia). Y la única manera de evitar el trágico final es la reunificación de ucrania, para lo cual son necesarios los sacrificios. 

Los NAZIS SIEZARON una parte de nuestra nación y de nuestro país, hicieron que les sirviera y engañaron a la población. Y después pretenden apoderarse de nosotros, hacer nuestra vida aún peor de lo que es ahora. De todos modos, "¡Levántate, pueblo ruso!

¿Se levantarán? Alguien se levantará. Y alguien - de nuevo no. ¿Por qué? Porque si el "buen patriota" (¡amigo del propio Urgant!) Peskov (cuyo hijo está en Londres, su hija en París y su mujer tiene la nacionalidad estadounidense) sigue pidiendo que "den la vida por la patria" con el mismo ruego emocional con el que ahora pide la paz con los "socios", la mayoría dominante sonreirá abiertamente y murmurará: "¡Ve a luchar tú mismo! Y (lo más probable) también añadirán el nombre de un macho con barba de cuernos de una de las especies de artiodáctilos rumiantes del género Bovids. Si no se usa una palabra más fuerte...

En cuanto a los eslóganes y la forma de presentarlos a la población, creo que todo está más o menos claro. Si se dice en las palabras más simples: La guerra debe continuar hasta que el pueblo ruso y la tierra rusa sean liberados de los nazis. No hay otra manera. Y al mando y dirección deben estar las personas que no se caracterizan por "asociaciones constructivas" con esos mismos nazis. (y si las criaturas que son 'conocidas' son tan 'insustituibles' entonces pónganlas en la sombra (o más profundo) como en los tiempos de Stalin hicieron con muchos representantes del 'Komintern' con sus ideas completamente fallidas de '¡Un obrero es siempre amigo y hermano de un obrero! El proletariado alemán nunca luchará contra el soviético!")

Ahora, en cuanto a los objetivos estratégicos, deben corresponder plenamente a las consignas y a la ideología. Para que Ucrania no vuelva a ser una amenaza para Rusia - *DEBE DESAPARECER COMPLETAMENTE COMO ESTADO. Completamente - incluso en forma de "autonomía*". De lo contrario, seguirá existiendo la amenaza de que algún día vuelva a salir el podrido y malvado enano de la "independencia" con un retrato de Bandera en la teta izquierda y una esvástica en la derecha. Y lo heredarán nuestros descendientes. Para la seguridad de Rusia, la existencia de un "estado independiente de Ucrania" es, en principio, inaceptable.

Por lo tanto, *la estrategia política debe estar dirigida a la destrucción completa del "estado ucraniano",* y no al "cambio de ideología". Y -en consecuencia- sobre esta base, debe desarrollarse una estrategia militar que tenga posibilidades de éxito. Y bajo ella, deberían alinearse las herramientas y los recursos necesarios para una implementación exitosa.

*Ucrania es parte de Rusia y debe volver al Estado ruso *(todo ello -o la mayor parte- es una cuestión táctica). Todos los que se oponen a esto o tratan de impedirlo son esencialmente los enemigos. Tanto interna como externamente. *Y a los enemigos en la guerra siempre se les trata rápida y despiadadamente*. No puede ser de otra manera. La piedad puede y debe mostrarse después de vencer al adversario. Y no antes._





__





‘How do we improve Ukraine' - Igor Girkin address - JustPaste.it







justpaste.it





...Y después de escribir esto esta rata asquerosa se permite la licencia de llamar "nazis" a los demás


----------



## El amigo (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ukraine's Military Eyes Arrival of Potential Game Changing, GPS-Guided Precision Artillery - Warrior Maven: Center for Military Modernization
> 
> 
> Ukraine may be receiving standard Excalibur rounds which offer GPS-guided precision targeting to Howitzers from ranges of 30 km or more
> ...



Los británicos la han enviado hace una semana y media por lo que se decía. Empezarán a usarla me imagino los ucranianos.


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hombre, el señor que está todo el día echando pestes contra los Ánglos pero luego quiere emigrar a un país Anglo.
> 
> Así sois tan pateticamente incoherentes en este foro. No tenéis los cojones de emigrar a Rusia o un país de su influencia. No, queréis ir a un país con libertad de expresión y seguridad pero a la vez estar todo el puto día defendiendo a un psicópata que invade un país por sus santos cojones.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que es troll. Lo tengo ignorado desde hace tiempo.


----------



## favelados (3 May 2022)

A Trudeau hace unos dias se le escapó algo, parece que lo que más interesaba a los ucranianos de la ayuda canadiense eran los Excalibur

_Their most recent ask was exactly for that, for heavy artillery, for reasons of operations security…I can’t go into the details at this point on how and what we’re getting to them exactly,” he said._


----------



## Trovador (3 May 2022)

*Kirill Budanov, el jefe de la Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania (GUR)*

...

*- Existe la sensación de que Occidente finalmente ha creído que Ucrania puede ganar esta guerra. Arrendamiento de tierra aceptado, habrá suministro de armas. Si aguantamos la batalla por Donbas, habrá una ruptura a nuestro favor. Pero Rusia definitivamente intentará hacer algo. ¿Es real la amenaza de un ataque nuclear?*

- La oportunidad de usar armas nucleares tácticas siempre ha existido. No tiene sentido usar armas nucleares estratégicas, porque estamos lo suficientemente cerca el uno del otro. Pero l*as armas nucleares tácticas y su uso simplemente acelerarán el fin de Rusia. Esta guerra ha terminado.*

Solo hay dos opciones en cuanto a cómo puede terminar.

*- ¿Cual?*

- *El primero es la división de Rusia en tres o más partes.* Y el segundo:* la relativa preservación de la integridad territorial de la Federación Rusa al cambiar el liderazgo del país*. En este último caso, el nuevo líder dirá que Rusia no tiene nada que ver en todos estos procesos, fue un dictador enfermo y el país no sirve para nada. En este caso,* Rusia entregará todos sus territorios ocupados, desde las islas de Japón hasta Königsberg [ actual Kaliningrado ], que pertenece a Alemania.*

Aquí hay dos formas. La mayoría de los líderes militares y políticos de Rusia lo saben. Y por eso hay tantos intentos de diálogo con el mundo occidental, a pesar de la retórica oficial que utilizan todos. Pero el no oficial es completamente diferente: tienen miedo de perder su riqueza. Y entienden cómo terminará muy rápido para ellos.

No te preocupes, Ucrania ganará.

*- ¿Puede terminar la guerra y Putin seguir con vida?*

- Dejarle una forma de retirarse es una de las estrategias, pero es casi irreal. Es un criminal de guerra para todo el mundo. Este es su final, se condujo a sí mismo a un callejón sin salida.










«Путін сам себе загнав у глухий кут». Головний військовий розвідник України — про майбутнє диктатора та плани Москви


Що відомо українській розвідці про дії росіян на Донбасі і в Херсоні, та про настрої, які панують у Кремлі, НВ розповів Кирило Буданов, начальник ГУР Міноборони.




nv.ua





Joder...no va con bromas.


----------



## El cogorzas (3 May 2022)

Tu también es que eres un poco cabrón. Viene Jubichenta, que es un forero pues así especialito, de esos que cuando eran niños e iban al parvulario les cosían los guantes a la chaqueta para que no se lastimaran al meterse el dedo en la nariz....bueno, pues viene Jubichenta dando zancadas al foro todo emocionado con un mapita de fantasía que ha coloreado él solito usando rotuladores carioca y macarrones y permitiéndonos echar un ojo a sus ocurrencias y....le respondes esa bordería al pobre.

@Jubilación a los 80 muy bien, muy bonito el mapita, sigue así. Cuando te mudes a la Nueva España en el lejano oriente ruso llevarás ese dibujo y se lo regalarás al alcalde de Vladivostok para que te de una bolsa de chuches.


----------



## alb. (3 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A los drones se les incorpora un pequeño módulo que geoposiciona el objetivo, pasa a un módulo llamado de comunicaciones asíncronas y pasa esas coordenadas a los dispositivos atacantes, a partir de ahí ya entra la pericia de los artilleros o programación del misil, etc.
> Hoy en día ya se miniaturiza todo en una pequeña placa, ya no llevan "componentes discretos" o casi.
> Mientras los ucranianos incluso utilizan elementos occidentales y de aficionado que suelen ser muy avanzado tecnológicamente por la continua experimentación, foros, etc, los rusos siguen cabezones con sus rígidos trece, y no es que no sepan, es que se empeñan en ello.



Cierto, Es acojonante que cualquier maker puede diseñar y fabricar por 4 duros dispositivos superiores a los del ejercito ruso. Esto se debe a que la electronica ha avanzado rapidísimo y los equipos militares no pueden adaptarse tan rápidamente. Precisamente porque para ser fiables y robustos tiene una ingente cantidad de normativas y pruebas.

Por ejemplo hace años un Inertial Measurement Units (IMU) para medir la orientación y aceleración era un equipo grandote y complicado que costaba una millonada, y que solo personal ultracualificado sabia manejar.





Ahora es ese cuadradito de 2mm de lado, y cuesto unos pocos € y tienes toda la documentación, librerías ejemplos para programas, foros y ayudas.



Y lo mas acojonante es que tienen mas precisión y fiabilidad que los viejos y complejos sistemas.

Por cierto, estas mierducas están en cualquier movil.
Utilizar electronica de la antigua URRS contra componentes podernos es como cargar con caballos contra tanques.


----------



## Mr. Frost (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Habrá dejado un bonito cadáver.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Y si no se memorizan los versos de puskin al gulak o carnicería chechena.
Esta claro que Orwel se basó en esta gente para ilustrar el infinito ansia de dominio sobre la vida humana de esta autentica hez de satan.




Trovador dijo:


> Menuda diatriba se ha marcado hoy la rata asquerosa de Girkin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

ese artefacto dependiendo del propulsor es capaz de plantarse a 65km en la mesa pequeña que tiene el pitufo ajedrecista para reunirse con shoigu











Ukraine gets 155mm M982 guided shells: PBX warhead, 23-70 km range


BulgarianMilitary.com has learned that this delivery to Kyiv includes 155mm GPS-guided artillery shells M982 Excalibur with PBX warhead, formerly known as XM982




bulgarianmilitary.com


----------



## El cogorzas (3 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Nuestro camarada Zhukov sigue con la cantinela de que Zelensky no está en Ucrania. Era algo que las putinas repetían constantemente hasta finales de marzo, pero luego vino la realidad en forma de visita en Kiev de Van der Leyen, Borrel, Boris Johnson, Blinken, Pelosi.... Pero a Zhukov le da igual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045000



Nuestro comandante supremo Truñov Doritovsky se las sabe todas, a él no le engañan los perros occidentales. Desde su buhardilla en Leganés maneja la mejor info del conflicto que hay, a este fenómeno la otan no se la puede dar con queso. Aquel episodio del autohundimiento accidental del Mosca dejó a las claras lo amo que es, conocía las características técnicas de la embarcación, los motivos exactos de su digievolución a animal acuático, el número de bajas y su importancia estratégica. Su inapelable veredicto _"eso se reflota enseguida con unos buzos, además estaba viejo, no tiene importancia" _le hizo merecedor en el mes de abril del galardón "mondadientes de oro" en la categoría "cuñadeces militares" en el foro borbuja.imfo. La revelación de que Zelensky está oculto _"en Rumanía o Polonia" _así, con sus huevos morenos, demuestra que va a por todas a por otro premio en el mes en curso.


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (3 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y los rusos no tienen paneles de separacion? Tiran la municion dentro del tanque y se sientan encima?



Exacto, este diseño permite tener un tanque mas barato, mas pequeño y construir una mayor cantidad de tanques que es lo que les da ventaja a los Rusos tener cantidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Who is fighting for Russia? Part 1. Russians Much of misunderstanding regarding the composition of forces fighting for Russia in Ukraine results from perceiving Russia as a monolith We can classify Rus...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (3 May 2022)

Lo dije hace meses, Rusia va a perder esta guerra y va a ser troceada en varios pedazos, Chechenia será independiente y montarán un Afganistán sangriento por toda esa región. La zona de Rostov, Crimea será para Ucrania, también las zonas de Belgorod. Georgia se anexionará la Circasia y la costa del mar negro. En el resto es probable que surjan movimientos independenetistas, sobre todo en la zona cerca de China


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



O alguna facción interna mata a Putin pronto o los rusos van a saber lo que es pasar hambre. Rusos de Moscú me refiero, ya pasa hambre bastante gente por allí.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Tu también es que eres un poco cabrón. Viene Jubichenta, que es un forero pues así especialito, de esos que cuando eran niños e iban al parvulario les cosían los guantes a la chaqueta para que no se lastimaran al meterse el dedo en la nariz....bueno, pues viene Jubichenta dando zancadas al foro todo emocionado con un mapita de fantasía que ha coloreado él solito usando rotuladores carioca y macarrones y permitiéndonos echar un ojo a sus ocurrencias y....le respondes esa bordería al pobre.
> 
> @Jubilación a los 80 muy bien, muy bonito el mapita, sigue así. Cuando te mudes a la Nueva España en el lejano oriente ruso llevarás ese dibujo y se lo regalarás al alcalde de Vladivostok para que te de una bolsa de chuches.



jajajaja, qué cabrón.


----------



## alas97 (3 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Kirill Budanov, el jefe de la Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania (GUR)*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Me temo que esas son las dos únicas soluciones viables y que vamos camino al nuevo siglo XIX.

Y es hora de que rusia deje de dar por culo de una vez por todas. si alguna vez fue potencia de algo (del churre tal vez) ya su tiempo concluyo.

y ahora le van a dar paso a otro sucnormal como china que se cree cosas, hasta que al final lo hagan caer igual.

como dicen en la serie "generation killer"; "*los blancos son los amos de la guerra*"


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

Los seres civilizados siempre despreciaran el despotismo oriental.


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los rusos quieren desnazificar el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La balcanización y el desarme de Rusia será la respuesta de Occidente contra ese Kanato si buscan una guerra mundial.


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Parece que Putin tiene previsto hacer desfilar en Moscú 500 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos el Día de la Victoria 9 de mayo. Al estilo de los sátrapas de la antiguedad, tiene cojones que alguien apoye a un tipo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después los putincels no quieren que le llamen déspota oriental.


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Lo dudo eso es crimen de guerra.



No para los déspotas orientales, ellos se rigen por otros códigos.


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Menuda diatriba se ha marcado hoy la rata asquerosa de Girkin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La unica solución con esa escoria prorusa en Ucrania es limpiarlos étnicamente como hizo la puta urs con los alemanes de Europa del este.


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y si no se memorizan los versos de puskin al gulak o carnicería chechena.
> Esta claro que Orwel se basó en esta gente para ilustrar el infinito ansia de dominio sobre la vida humana de esta autentica hez de satan.



Con él se cumple: _"raacas a un ruso y obtienes un tártaro"._


----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo dije hace meses, Rusia va a perder esta guerra y va a ser troceada en varios pedazos, Chechenia será independiente y montarán un Afganistán sangriento por toda esa región. La zona de Rostov, Crimea será para Ucrania, también las zonas de Belgorod. Georgia se anexionará la Circasia y la costa del mar negro. En el resto es probable que surjan movimientos independenetistas, sobre todo en la zona cerca de China



Polonia se queda con Kaliningrado.


----------



## ELVR (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ukraine's Military Eyes Arrival of Potential Game Changing, GPS-Guided Precision Artillery - Warrior Maven: Center for Military Modernization
> 
> 
> Ukraine may be receiving standard Excalibur rounds which offer GPS-guided precision targeting to Howitzers from ranges of 30 km or more
> ...



En teoría los rusos deberían tener inhibidores de gps. En la práctica... Empezando por que les llegue para todo el larguísimo frente y retaguardia


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)

Otro gran incendio en el almacén de la editorial Pro-Kremlin "Prosveshchenie" cerca de #Moscow . Están ardiendo casi 34 mil metros cuadrados.



Esta es la editorial que recientemente prohibió el uso de la palabra "Ucrania" en sus libros.

Mentions of Kyiv and Ukraine removed from Russian schoolbooks: "We have a task to make it look as if Ukraine simply does not exist"


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (3 May 2022)

__





La diplomacia de EEUU y británica temen que ERC, Junts, Bildu... integren la comisión de secretos.


La OTAN traslada al Gobierno su alarma por el “secreto” de la cumbre de junio que se celebra en Madrid Hay consultas a los organismos de inteligencia e información españoles por la cesión al independentismo en el acceso a materias reservadas La gestión que ha hecho el Gobierno del «caso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

El mariscal Baños no la vio venir:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Otra jugada maestra. Con esta nueva finta, se aseguran que Ucrania destruya la chatarra que mandan mas rápidamente, así una vez se queden sin misiles, Rusia podrá mandar los 200 BTG que tiene ocultos y equipados con Armatas. Todo parte del plan.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Los rusos no tienen ni para ruedas.


----------



## moncton (3 May 2022)

Al final del video, cita de Napoleon, la moral de las tropas vale tres veces mas que el equipamiento


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Never before seen:


----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

Pronto en Twitter:





Holanda y Alemania desplegaron el sistema de defensa antimisiles MIM-104 "Patriot" en Eslovaquia




Añadido:




Equipamiento militar para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



PD: Es la estación Kyiv-Volynsky. No Texas


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Empiezan a verse por ebay estos cacharros de segunda mano


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Creo que este no lo hemos visto. Me sigo sin creer que esto sea artillería convencional


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Recibirá una visita del FSB?
Que esperaba? el Donbas es un escaparate del mundo ruso

*Strelkov: "Ocho años en el Donbass construyeron una reserva de mierda"*
Ex Ministro de Defensa, el llamado. El DPR criticó la política de la Federación Rusa en relación con las repúblicas reconocidas por este país. 


Apareció un video en la red donde el exjefe de la DPR, participante en las hostilidades hace ocho años, como resultado de lo cual se llama. "Repúblicas populares" de la RPD y LPR Igor Strelkov (nombre real Girkin) expresa su opinión poco halagadora sobre lo que sucedió en esas regiones todos estos años:

- Ocho años en el Donbass, en lugar de construir ventanas del mundo ruso allí, construyeron una reserva de mierda. Poner un ladrón patentado en la cabeza y crear condiciones en las que las personas en el mismo Donbass vivían peor que en Rusia y mucho peor que en Ucrania. ¿Qué es este anuncio? pregunta Strelkov.

En su opinión, los comandantes que realmente lucharon no fueron asesinados por "ukry": 

- Los mataron porque interfirieron en poner esta mierda en el poder, que estaba destruyendo la floreciente región. Esto se hizo durante 8 años. ¿Eso no podría reflejarse en el estado de ánimo de las personas? Los ingresos de la población han caído, las autoridades han demostrado que el mundo ruso no es nada para ellos.










Стрелков: «восемь лет на Донбассе строили заповедник дерьма»


Экс-министр обороны т.н. ДНР раскритиковал политику РФ в отношении признанных этой страной республик.




blizko.by


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (3 May 2022)

_Hoy, el Parlamento de Estonia considerará una propuesta al gobierno para revocar la firma en virtud de los acuerdos sobre fronteras terrestres y marítimas con Rusia de fecha 18 de febrero de 2014._


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

Afinando el bloqueador de foreros


----------



## tomcat ii (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Aprendió el ajedrez con el mismo maestro que Putin. Siempre cinco movimientos por delante. El duo dinámico, la pareja maravillas.


----------



## gargamelix (3 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Recibirá una visita del FSB?
> Que esperaba? el Donbas es un escaparate del mundo ruso
> 
> *Strelkov: "Ocho años en el Donbass construyeron una reserva de mierda"*
> ...



Para quien sea observador, las consecuencias de la corrupción son visibles en muchas cosas de la Rusia actual y la comparación con por ejemplo Finlandia es impepinable en cuanto a la optimización de los recursos, se puede ver hasta en los neumáticos del ejército ruso. A quién iban a poner a cargo de la republiqueta? a un corrupto más de la cuadrilla.

No sé a que espera la UE para crear un estándar anticorrupción por medio de normas semejantes a los estándares de certificación de calidad y que su implantación sea auditada por una comisión internacional. Sería un salto evolutivo brutal y daría una ventaja competitiva mucho mayor a la UE respecto a los regímenes totalitarios.

La corrupción es nuestro mayor problema desde antes incluso de la gran Sumeria.


----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Jojojojojojo si es que son border line, border line


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Pronto en Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es posible los follaputines han dicho que los rusos han destruido el 90%del ferrocarril


----------



## tomcat ii (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que este no lo hemos visto. Me sigo sin creer que esto sea artillería convencional



Si fuera artillería convencional al que apunta le tocaría la primitiva cada semana.


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 May 2022)

Equipamiento ruso destruido en el flanco sur. Kherson. 



Por lo que comentaba el voluntario canadiense, en el sur, oblast de Kherson Rusia habría montado infraestructura para dar cobertura móvil y de internet a la zona. Parece que usan las antenas para geolocalizar tropas ucras.


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 May 2022)

A ucrania han llegado los Samurais.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Es al contrario.Varios telegrams rusos y ucranianos están subiendo imágenes de los atentados



Me refería a que los bombardeos rusos habían destruido el 90%del tráfico de trenes


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

En Tver (ciudad rusa) se quemaron ayer 38 camiones en un aparcamiento


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> En Tver (ciudad rusa) se quemaron ayer 38 camiones en un aparcamiento
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045778
> ...



Muy lejos del frente para que tenga que ver con la guerra, no?


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Mira que Israel ha hecho todo lo posible para ser neutral y no apoyar a Ucrania. Pues no hay manera:

We paid attention to the anti-historical statements of the head of the Israeli Foreign Ministry 
@yairlapid
, which largely explain the course of the current Israeli Government to support the neo-Nazi regime in Kiev.


----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Muy lejos del frente para que tenga que ver con la guerra, no?



A dos horas y media de Moscu.
Te recuerdo que en Rusia antes del 24 de Febrero habían 6 millones de ucras, las cerillas no deben de estar racionadas


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No entiendo el vídeo.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No entiendo el vídeo.



una muñecha hinchable dejada por los rusos


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Muy acertado que el rango "señor de la guerra" figure entre los del ejército ruso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Se ve que antes de que esos tanques se situaron alli orcoformaron bien el terreno; esta lleno de crateres de artillería. Entonces una vez orcofrmado denso el lugar, colocan sus chatarras alli en un ambiente familiar. 
1º la cantidad de obuses que les exige esta tactica de progresion
2º la predecibilidad de sus movimientos
3º enorme capacidad deschatarrante de ucrania



txusky_g dijo:


> Creo que este no lo hemos visto. Me sigo sin creer que esto sea artillería convencional


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Holodomor 2.0?

invasores bombardearon un silo en Rubizhne con aviones, - Gaidai, jefe de la OVA de Lugansk. El complejo de elevadores podría almacenar 30 mil toneladas de grano al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

y este subnormal no va hacer algo de autocritica de ver como ha conducido a esas regiones a convertirse en estercoleros a causa de su inmensa deficiencia mental e ignorancia. mas kremlinita que el kremlin.



paconan dijo:


> Recibirá una visita del FSB?
> Que esperaba? el Donbas es un escaparate del mundo ruso
> 
> *Strelkov: "Ocho años en el Donbass construyeron una reserva de mierda"*
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (3 May 2022)

He llegado a una conclusión.

Si el tarado de turno le llama “ el judio Zelenski”, es que es uno que va de extrema derecha nazi y tal.

Si le llama “Farlopensky”, es uno que va de extrema izquierda manifestándose con la bandera de la URSS

Por supuesto gilipollas los dos.


----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Lo último (por ahora) de Yago a ver so GMUTS saca algo para poder comparar:



Al Yago se le debe leer lo que escribía hace 4 meses:




«El peligro es que los rusos den a entender que quieren atacar el Este y luego abran un frente hacia Kiev por Ucrania occidental. Podrían llegar a la capital, a las afueras. Como hicieron en Georgia en 2008», señala el experto. «Así lograrían una victoria sorprendente y rápida. Un golpe sorpresa. Los rusos han dispuesto todo para atacar por todas partes, para tener todas las opciones. Pueden lanzar una brigada paracaidista o utilizar las fuerzas de asalto anfibio y desembarcar en Odessa"




Por ahora no ha acertado ninguna. Como Zhukov y Pedro Baños. Aquí todos van a lo que van, a vender su curso o su libro.


P.D: Ya se que tiene muchos admiradores en este hilo pero es un follaputin, yo que no diferencio un tanke de un Hummer me he dado cuenta .Abroparaguas


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Albion (3 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No entiendo el vídeo.



Hay una muñeca hinchable tirada en el barro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> una muñecha hinchable dejada por los rusos



Se quedarían sin gallinas y lavadoras.


----------



## elena francis (3 May 2022)

__





follarrusos, follatanicos y otros recursos "literarios"
 

¿De verdad se necesita usar tanto recurso literario para defender una postura o criticarla? Cuando algún forero usa de forma desmedida tanto epíteto barroco en temas de guerra se me antoja que me quiere vender algo. Lo veo como un comercial al puerta fría cuyo producto, sin esos recursos...




www.burbuja.info





De @El Promotor


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Rumores...


#Putin preguntó #Lavrov por qué había dicho que Adolf Hitler "tenía sangre judía". Lavrov trató de justificarse pero no formuló nada inteligible. Putin simplemente cambió el tema, y nunca más se volvió a mencionar. La reacción pasiva de Putin sorprendió a los participantes de la reunión 

Durante otra reunión, #Patrushev planteó el tema de #Lavrov . Asumió que Lavrov hizo declaraciones antisemitas para justificarse provocando un escándalo a la luz de la información sobre sus contactos con la inteligencia israelí y recibiendo garantías de seguridad de #Israel


#Lavrov dice que no tiene otra opción cuando se trata de amenazar a #USA , #Europa y #NATO en conversaciones privadas. Recordatorio: el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores filtró información a #Israel antes del 24 de febrero, tratando de asegurar su bienestar en la era posterior a Putin


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>




A mamarla por nazi.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 May 2022)

Siguen escondiéndose detrás de los árboles pensando que eso sirve de algo...


----------



## tomcat ii (3 May 2022)

Maricrón hablará con Putín. No se yo si hay mucho que hablar a estas alturas.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Algunos no quieren poner su cuota de carne de cañón al servicio de Putin:


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Camino de la autarquía?
futuros cortes de gas 

*Putin ordena sanciones de represalia contra Occidente: Kremlin*

El presidente de RUSIA, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto sobre sanciones económicas de represalia en respuesta a las “acciones hostiles de ciertos estados extranjeros y organizaciones internacionales”, dijo el Kremlin el martes.

El documento no proporciona ningún detalle sobre qué personas o entidades pueden verse afectadas por las medidas.

Según el decreto, Rusia prohibirá la exportación de productos y materias primas a las personas y entidades que haya sancionado.

El decreto también prohíbe las transacciones con personas y empresas extranjeras afectadas por las sanciones de represalia de Rusia y permite que las contrapartes rusas no cumplan con sus obligaciones hacia ellas.

Según el decreto, el gobierno ruso tiene 10 días para compilar listas de personas y empresas extranjeras que serán sancionadas, así como para definir “criterios adicionales” para una serie de transacciones que podrían estar sujetas a restricciones.

REUTERS



https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/government-economy/putin-orders-retaliatory-sanctions-against-west-kremlin


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Camino de la autarquía?
> futuros cortes de gas
> 
> *Putin ordena sanciones de represalia contra Occidente: Kremlin*
> ...



¿Ahora? Si que lleva el papeleo atrasado.


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

La UE rediseña su estrategia en el Sahel frente a la injerencia rusa


Tras la entrada de mercenarios del Grupo Wagner en el país africano, Francia ha retirado a sus tropas del terreno mientras la Unión Europea reorganiza su misión




www.larazon.es


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Merece mucho la pena ver este video para saber qué paso esos primeros días de guerra en los que Rusia debía haberse comido Ucrania. El por qué no pudo lo tenéis en este video, explicado por este muchacho. 

Lo mejor que he visto para entender el inicio de la guerra y cómo funciona el ejército ruso:


----------



## Kalikatres (3 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Qué HDLGP!
Y a esa panda de salteadores se les llama "soldados"?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 May 2022)

Rusia sigue perdiendo drones:





Y también un helicóptero:




Salieron un par de tomas adicionales de bombardeos con TB2, casi todas son las publicadas ayer, pero hay 1-2 adicionales de disparos a algo en el suelo que desconozco que son:


----------



## Josant2022 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Le queda bien el pañuelo palestino, la melena al viento, el casco torcido y tal y tal pero no pasa de ser abono para la próxima cosecha, un puto abono como desde el primer general hasta el último soldado mamporrero.


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Interesante entrevista, es largo pero merece la pena

*Dmitry Muratov: 'Rusia tenía futuro, muchos piensan que no tiene más'*


El editor en jefe del periódico de oposición ruso "Novaya Gazeta" y ganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz se encuentra en Ginebra para el Día Internacional de la Libertad de Prensa. En una entrevista exclusiva con Le Temps , republicada por Geneva Solutions en inglés, Muratov expresa su preocupación por una guerra para la que no ve el final.
*Le Temps: Seis periodistas de Novaya Gazeta han sido asesinados en los últimos veinte años. ¿Te sorprende a veces estar vivo?
Dmitri Mouratov:* Mi esposa está sorprendida, yo no. Hay dos preguntas que no deben responderse: por qué no te mataron y tienes miedo. Porque estas cuestiones están vinculadas a la garantía de la seguridad de mis empleados.

*¿Ningún comentario sobre el reciente ataque al tren?*
¡Que podemos! ¿Quieres ver las fotos (se ríe)? Todas las chicas de la redacción me han pedido que no me afeite la barba roja. [El ataque] ocurrió en el tren Moscú-Samara, tres minutos antes de la salida. Alguien entró con una lata de pintura roja que olía a acetona. Me roció a mí ya todo el compartimento del segundo vagón. Lo peor es que mi camiseta nueva de los New York Rangers está arruinada. Corrí tras él. Hubo policías que me tomaron declaración. El más interesante es el testimonio del controlador de vagones del tren. Ella dijo que este individuo se acercó a ella diciendo que quería acompañar al pasajero al asiento 14. Entonces tenía acceso a Magistral, la base de datos cerrada de RJD, Ferrocarriles Rusos. Esto significa que este individuo está vinculado a los servicios especiales. Tres semanas después, no se ha abierto ninguna investigación. Este individuo fue filmado en un video policial, también lo filmé en mi teléfono. Fue arrestado, lo dejamos ir sin abrir una investigación criminal.

En una noche, el equipo de investigación de Novaya Gazeta identificó a este individuo, quién es, de dónde viene. Está vinculado a la Organización de Veteranos de Fuerzas Especiales. Recientemente cambió su nombre y apellido tres veces. Todos, el Ayuntamiento de Moscú, los comandantes de las fuerzas especiales y los parlamentarios, me dijeron que habría una investigación, pero hasta ahora, nada. Solo puedo decir que estoy agradecido con los médicos, hay buenos oftalmólogos en Samara y Moscú. Tuve una quemadura en el párpado y conjuntivitis. Tengo que usar lentes oscuros. Me digo a mí mismo que con lentes oscuros y una barba roja, me vería bien.

*Detuvo la publicación de Novaya Gazeta el 27 de marzo. ¿No había alternativa? Aguantaste todos estos años, y allí cediste a la segunda advertencia, ¿antes de que la policía invadiera tu redacción?*
Después de la segunda advertencia, se elimina su licencia y el sitio ya no existe, se elimina. Sin embargo, este sitio alberga todos nuestros archivos, todos los informes que pudimos producir durante los primeros 34 días de la guerra. Entendimos que se nos trataría como a otros medios, que se podrían abrir investigaciones penales contra colaboradores. Tomamos la única decisión posible que pudimos con el equipo editorial. Proteger a los empleados es una de mis responsabilidades. Antes de eso, teníamos entre 10 y 12 multas cuantiosas, y uno de nuestros colaboradores había sido declarado “agente extranjero”.

*¿Es la situación financiera de Novaya Gazeta un problema?*
En el sitio web del periódico, hay una pestaña "conviértete en un coparticipante", para donaciones. En marzo, antes del cierre del periódico, los lectores donaron 17 millones de rublos a través de este canal [aprox. 230.000 francos suizos]. Nadie ha recaudado tanto dinero a través del crowdfunding. Los lectores nos quieren mucho, tal vez no siempre lo merezcamos, pero nosotros también los queremos mucho. Hablamos con ellos todo el tiempo. Leo sus cartas las 24 horas del día. Las paredes editoriales están cubiertas con cartas de lectores, desde Kaliningrado hasta Vladivostok. Vemos que en sus ojos somos mucho mejores de lo que realmente somos. ¡Pero todavía no estamos tan mal (se ríe)!

Cuando se prohibió usar la palabra “guerra”, propuse cerrar el periódico. No se puede llamar a la guerra una "operación especial". Pero se pidió a los lectores su opinión. En veinticuatro horas votaron 10.000 y el 96% de ellos dijo: “Nos toman por idiotas, ¿cuál es esa pregunta? ¡Llama a esta guerra “Operación Especial” y sigue informándonos!” Así que continuamos publicando durante 34 días. Era una demanda de los lectores, una demanda completamente justificada. Confiamos el uno en el otro. A día de hoy, el crowdfunding ha disminuido, pero para un periódico que no sale, sigue representando cerca de 120.000 euros al mes. Ya no hay publicidad, ya no vendemos el periódico en papel, pero la gente sigue esperando que volvamos.

*¿Esperas algo para el 9 de mayo?*
El 9 de mayo no habrá nada. La guerra durará mucho tiempo. Nada terminará el 9 de mayo. Vladimir Putin podría anunciar que se reintroducirá la bandera roja. O podría lanzar una prueba de alguna cosa nuclear mágica.

*¿Cuál es el estado de ánimo en Moscú?*
La guerra detuvo toda comunicación entre las personas. Divide familias, amigos. Lo vemos en Facebook: la gente se separa para siempre. Ya no se ven. Es una gran soledad unida a un sentimiento de impotencia, mientras continúa la represión contra los jóvenes. Ya ha habido 17.100 detenciones.

*Pareces enojado...*
¡Rusia, qué país era! Tenía un futuro, y ahora muchos creen que no tiene ninguno. La guerra ha despertado lo peor de la gente. Pero al menos en Moscú, la mayoría de la gente está en contra de la guerra.

*¿Cómo lo sabes?*
Es una cuestión de sociología. Los jóvenes, estudiantes y personas capacitadas, en su gran mayoría, están en contra de la guerra. Porque les quita el futuro. Mientras que los mayores, cuando escuchan palabras como fascismo o nazismo, se dicen: “¡Ah! Es una continuación de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El problema es ¿quién está viendo la tele? Los que tomaron crédito para comprar una pantalla plana están ahí frente a ella, las 24 horas del día. Y en la tele, de la mañana a la noche, solo hay propaganda. Es un experimento de laboratorio gigante, con más de 100 millones de personas.

*Conoció al ejército ruso como corresponsal de guerra en Chechenia en 1994 y 1995. En comparación con lo que observa hoy en Ucrania, ¿ha cambiado mucho?*
El ejército ha cambiado. En Chechenia, estaba formado por reclutas de 18 o 19 años. Estaban protegidos por equipos que pesaban más de 20 kilos y tenían armas antiguas. No tenían experiencia en combate urbano. Recuerdo la entrada en Grozny de la brigada de tanques blindados Mayakovsky. Los mapas de la ciudad que tenían eran los que habían encontrado en los quioscos. Los chechenos, con su experiencia en Afganistán, volaron el primer y el último tanque, luego mataron a todos los que estaban en el medio. Vi a estos soldados.

Durante los últimos 25 años, con un enorme apoyo financiero, el ejército se ha rearmado. Está mayoritariamente formado por profesionales, bajo contrato. Muchos oficiales y casi toda la Fuerza Aérea lucharon en Siria. Han adquirido experiencia. Es otro ejército, mucho más fuerte. Hay que respetar el hecho de que los ucranianos luchan contra un adversario muy fuerte, no con estos batallones desprovistos de todo como la primera guerra en Chechenia.

*Y, sin embargo, el resultado no es excepcional…*
No soy un analista militar, y todavía no podemos entender qué quiere Putin con esta “operación especial”, cuál es su objetivo. Podríamos considerar que la victoria es cualquier resultado, y entonces diremos que ese era el plan. Sin embargo, está claro que la información que fue transmitida al Kremlin por el ejército y las fuerzas especiales, a saber, el hecho de que la mitad de Ucrania esperaba al ejército ruso con gran impaciencia y fiebre... esta información no fue confirmada. Los soldados decían “necesitamos dos o tres semanas”, pero pronto serán 70 días. Y no vemos el final. No habrá victoria para el 9 de mayo, ni siquiera seremos capaces de inventarla. Pensamos que los tanques podrían permanecer un poco más frente a Kiev, que las rosas tendrían tiempo de crecer entre sus orugas. Mientras está allí, la guerra sigue su curso.

*¿A quién atribuye las responsabilidades de esta guerra?*
Rusia atacó a Ucrania. La responsabilidad recae sobre el comandante de las fuerzas armadas, es decir, el presidente Putin. es directo Por supuesto, muchas cosas han sucedido antes. Por ejemplo, los acuerdos de Minsk que no se respetaron, el hecho de que las dos partes se encontraran en un callejón sin salida. Ya sea el formato de Normandía, el protocolo de Minsk, la fórmula de Steinmeier, todos estos grandes planes han llevado a un callejón sin salida. Pero el hecho de que estas conversaciones se hayan detenido no es razón suficiente para atacar a un país vecino.


*Existe el riesgo, en todas las guerras, de mirar los acontecimientos de manera sesgada… ¿Hay elementos de esta guerra que se nos escapan, aquí en Europa?*
Esa es una muy buena pregunta. Lo que me gustaría señalar es que esta es probablemente la primera guerra en la Tierra en formato digital. En Chechenia, las cámaras tenían película, las Betacams de televisión pesaban mucho. Hoy en día, todo el mundo tiene su teléfono inteligente. Vemos todo. Vemos los combates, vemos las víctimas, vemos las exhumaciones. Vemos Boucha, Mariupol, Donetsk. Vemos los tiros, de un lado como del otro. Vemos como un misil cae sobre una casa y mata a un niño de tres meses, en Odesa, por Semana Santa. Y si le sumamos las imágenes de los satélites, nos da la posibilidad de comparar la guerra real con cualquier propaganda. Estas herramientas son muy valiosas. Esto no disminuye la tragedia, pero la hace visible.

*No siempre sabemos quién lanza el misil..*
Los especialistas que estudian los datos, también en _Novaya Gazeta_ , utilizan algoritmos. Para cada evento dado, pueden geolocalizarlo y fecharlo al segundo más cercano, encontrar cinco o siete fuentes que lo confirmen, o no. También sabemos quién controlaba qué región, en qué momento. Este es el trabajo de esta nueva generación de periodistas, que utilizan algoritmos. Hoy ya no podemos contentarnos con recibir la opinión de tal o cual. Antes de cerrar el periódico, nos negábamos a publicar ciertas noticias, porque no podíamos verificarlas al 100 por ciento, para evitar encontrarnos bajo la influencia de cualquier tipo de propaganda. No hay guerra de información. Es una guerra en la que participan soldados de la información.

*Cuando la propaganda rusa dice que los ucranianos están destruyendo sus propios hogares, matando a sus propios civiles, ¿no lo creen?*
No es cuestión de creer o no creer. Cuando tenemos el punto preciso de salida del misil, y el punto preciso de su llegada, y sabemos quién controla qué territorio, se trata de verificar la información. En cuanto a las reglas de la propaganda, en el siglo pasado, un servicio británico [Nota del editor: la división de guerra psicológica, un cuerpo secreto que operó durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial] estableció los siguientes principios: los enemigos usan armas prohibidas, y nosotros nunca lo hacemos. ; puedes cometer errores cuando disparas, mientras que ellos siempre lo harán voluntariamente; hacemos la guerra siguiendo las reglas, mientras ellos usan a la población civil como escudos humanos. Nada ha cambiado, excepto que hoy podemos comprobarlo.

*¿Qué pueden hacer los occidentales para ayudar a traer la paz?*
Más de 13 millones de ucranianos han abandonado sus hogares, la mitad de ellos se han quedado dentro del país, mientras que los demás buscan refugio en Europa. Entiendo la desestabilización que esto provoca, en Berlín, en Varsovia, en Ginebra, empieza a pesar. Vivíamos tranquilamente, y de repente llegaron masas de gente. Los europeos, especialmente en el este, han demostrado una inmensa solidaridad humana. Esta solidaridad es lo que debemos continuar, es lo más importante. Siempre tienes que entender que habrá alguien en peor posición que tú.

Yo también quiero participar, así como _Novaya Gazeta_ . Antes del Día Internacional del Refugiado, el 20 de junio, organizaremos una venta durante la cual subastaremos la medalla de mi Premio Nobel por una gran cantidad. Este será el comienzo. Lo más importante es el buzz, para que vengan otras personas a vender objetos que les son queridos.

*¿Occidente tiene razón al armar a los ucranianos?*
No soy un estratega. Sé que el Sr. Zelensky ha hablado con líderes occidentales y aseguró su apoyo. Corresponde a los parlamentos y pueblos de estos países no dejar sola a Ucrania frente a un enemigo mayor y más poderoso que ella. Pero hay una consecuencia. Puede ser fatal, si hemos de creer a Putin oa Lavrov, ya que no es imposible que se utilicen armas nucleares.

*¿Ves otra forma de que los occidentales fomenten la paz?*
Me doy cuenta de que algunos políticos occidentales intentaron influir en Putin. Estaba Emmanuel Macron, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, Antonio Guterres o el Papa. Los amigos cercanos de Putin recurrieron a él, Gerhard Schröder, Silvio Berlusconi, a los que llamó sus amigos cercanos, sus socios. Sin embargo, la operación no se detuvo. La lucha en Ucrania continúa. Todo esto no tuvo ningún resultado. qué más podemos hacer? ¡Tienes que decírmelo! Podemos hablar o podemos pelear. ¿Cuál es la tercera opción? Yo, siempre he estado ahí para hablar. Lo haré aquí en Ginebra. Esta ciudad es sinónimo de conversaciones. Recuerde la reunión Reagan-Gorbachov. El final de la guerra fría se jugó en Ginebra. La gente pudo ponerse de acuerdo y el mundo pudo respirar. La gente salió literalmente de sus refugios atómicos. Pero hasta ahora no ha llegado a nada. Vladimir Putin, en su cabeza, tiene su propio mapa del mundo. Y está absolutamente convencido de que tiene razón.

Continua...










Dmitry Muratov: 'Russia had a future, many think it has no more' - Geneva Solutions


Le Temps: Six journalists from Novaya Gazeta have been killed in the last twenty years. Are you sometimes surprised to be alive? Dmitri Mouratov: My wife is surprised, I am not. There are two questions that shouldn’t be answered: why were you not killed and are you afraid. Because these...




genevasolutions.news


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Continuación


*¿Hay alguna manera de que Occidente no aísle completamente a Rusia?*
_(Suspira.)_ Hablemos de sanciones. Hay muchas cosas que no entiendo. ¿Por qué los rusos ya no pueden usar sus tarjetas de crédito? Cientos de miles de ellos están en el exterior, sin medios de subsistencia. Ellos no decidieron sobre la guerra. ¿Existe una responsabilidad colectiva? ¿Puede un pueblo ser culpable en su conjunto? ¿El pueblo estadounidense es responsable de las acciones de Trump? ¿Fueron todos los iraquíes culpables de las acciones de Saddam Hussein? ¿Los venezolanos de Maduro? ¿Los sirios de Bashar al-Assad? En casa, incluso el Kremlin admite que el 25 por ciento de los rusos están en contra de la guerra, eso es casi 30 millones de personas.

No voy a hablar de todos los medicamentos solo para la médula espinal, que solo se pueden usar durante doce horas para un niño con cáncer. Sin embargo, ningún avión puede conectar Alemania con un quirófano en Rusia en menos de doce horas. Me gustaría leer un estudio en profundidad sobre el impacto de las sanciones en el poder y en la gente común. Esta guerra es una decisión que tomó una sola persona, no un pueblo. Y esta persona, Vladimir Putin, fue apoyada por este mismo Occidente, que le proporcionó armas y dinero comprando gasolina. Después de 2014, los países europeos entregaron armas por valor de 346 millones de euros a Rusia, eludiendo las sanciones. Así que Occidente también es culpable, en su conjunto.

*Pero los rusos han elegido a Putin varias veces…*
Sí, claro. A diferencia de [el líder bielorruso] Alexander Lukashenko, se apoya a Putin. Es cierto. Los rusos eligieron a Putin, lo reeligieron. Y el 77 por ciento votó por el cambio de la Constitución, que convierte a Rusia en una monarquía en un sistema soviético. Desafortunadamente, así es como es. Al mismo tiempo, en Europa y Estados Unidos, hay mucha gente por la que Putin era muy favorable. Entregó gasolina sin demora, petróleo siempre a tiempo, pagó sus deudas por adelantado. Permitió que Estados Unidos usara los aeropuertos rusos para intervenir en Afganistán, exportó titanio y tierras raras, ¡todos estaban muy felices! ¿Cuántas veces los líderes occidentales han ido a la sala de redacción a hablar sobre derechos humanos y luego han ido [al Kremlin] a firmar contratos? Ya sabes, cuando hablas con Putin sobre los valores de Occidente, se muere de risa.

¡Mira cuidadosamente! Putin ha comprado a dieciséis de las figuras políticas más prominentes de Europa. Se incorporaron a los directorios de empresas estatales o cercanas al estado. Ministros, primeros ministros, diputados. ¿Por qué los compra? Les dijo a todos: jodanse. Tienes valores, mientras no te haya pagado un millón. Puedo darte todos los nombres, en Finlandia, en Austria, en Alemania. ¿Y quieres recordar al fiscal suizo Michael Lauber: quién lo llevó a cazar en Kamchatka? Y, sin embargo, no estoy hablando de la culpa colectiva del pueblo suizo. Es este cinismo, es esta realpolitik, esta completa falta de confianza en Occidente lo que estaba en el corazón de la decisión personal de Putin de hacer la guerra.

*¿Es la única forma de detener a Putin, entonces, mediante grandes fracasos militares en Ucrania? ¿Desea ver una derrota rusa en Ucrania?*
No entiendo la derrota y la victoria en esta guerra. ¿Será entonces cuando Rusia tomará Donbas y dejará todo lo demás? ¿O cuando también se toma el sur a Odesa? ¿La victoria de Ucrania significaría perder el Donbas y conservar Kiev y Lviv? Dudo que el pueblo ucraniano considere esto una victoria. En Rusia, las personas a las que el poder les ha lavado el cerebro no considerarán la adición de dos regiones completamente destruidas a Rusia como una victoria. ¿Dónde está la victoria?

*Pero entonces, ¿cuáles son las condiciones para que termine la guerra?*
No veo. Las conversaciones con Putin no llevaron a ninguna parte. Cualquier político que llega al poder en Europa está convencido de que su antecesor fue un idiota porque no logró encontrar un lenguaje común con Putin y lo encontrará. Excepto que las mesas se hacen cada vez más largas entre Putin y los líderes europeos. Las conversaciones no han llevado a ninguna parte y la guerra no llevará a ninguna parte. La decisión mínima sería un alto el fuego inmediato, corredores humanitarios, intercambio de prisioneros e intercambio de restos mortales. Podríamos congelar el conflicto, eso es todo. ¿Pero las partes lo quieren? ¿De qué victoria podemos hablar?

*En su discurso del Nobel en Oslo el año pasado, habló sobre la salida de Rusia de los periodistas. Era el 10 de diciembre. Desde entonces, se han ido por cientos. ¿Temes a una Rusia sin periodistas?*
Estoy convencido de que la destrucción de los medios independientes fue la base necesaria para esta guerra. Porque solo queda propaganda para contar lo que está pasando. El 10 de diciembre, todavía estaba Dojd, Radio Echo de Moscú, Novaya Gazeta y sus 27 millones de lectores, estaba Tayga Info en Novosibirsk, estaba Snak en los Urales, la agencia 7/7 en Komi en el Norte, estaba TV2 en Tomsk, estaba Holod, Proekt, etc. No puedo darte todos los nombres de todos estos medios, pero hay cientos de ellos. La ausencia de medios de comunicación con un punto de vista diferente al de las autoridades conduce a la situación que posibilita la declaración de guerra. Estoy de acuerdo con este tal Muratov, quien dijo el 10 de diciembre que los medios son el antídoto contra la tiranía. ¡Tengo que estar de acuerdo con él (risas)!

*Eres conocido por ser modesto. Para el Premio Nobel, usted dijo que eran los periodistas de “Novaya Gazeta” que habían sido asesinados quienes se lo merecían, o Alexei Navalny. Navalni, ¿de verdad? ¿Crees que él es el futuro de Rusia?*
¿Quieres obligarme a decir que el futuro de Rusia está en la cárcel? como te lo tomas _(risas)_? Navalny tiene un gran apoyo entre la generación más joven, se caracteriza por su comportamiento muy valiente. Sin embargo, si hablamos de él para el futuro, ¿significa eso que habrá elecciones en Rusia? Si es así, entonces sí, es posible que se presente una coalición demócrata con gente como Navalny. Pero, ¿quién dijo que habrá elecciones libres? Los politólogos creen que son muy inteligentes. Dicen que si la élite gobernante se divide, todo es posible... ¡pero la élite sigue ahí! Y toda esta élite se une en torno a Putin, ¿qué más puede hacer? Hubo una anécdota soviética. En un submarino, bajo el agua, el comandante hace la llamada. “- ¿Petrov? - Aquí. – ¿Siderov? - Aquí. – ¿Ivánov? Silencio. – ¿Ivánov? Silencio. – Ivanov, sé que estás ahí, estás en un submarino, ¡no puedes ir a ningún lado! Así es como se puede describir el comportamiento de la élite rusa. No tiene adónde ir. Nos dirigimos hacia la monarquía, con el reinado interminable de una misma persona. ¿De qué elecciones estamos hablando?

*¿Cuál es la mejor manera de utilizar el apalancamiento que le brinda el Premio Nobel?*
No jugaré a la política y no bailaré en el escenario del Bolshoi. Lo que puedo hacer es esta subasta. Vamos a vender esta medalla y trabajar con Unicef para que beneficie a todos aquellos refugiados, en Europa, en Ucrania y los que están en territorio ruso. También debemos crear un fondo de apoyo a los medios en el exilio, para que la gente pueda seguir trabajando. Quiero invertir en esto.

*¿Pero vas a volver a Rusia?*
La cuestión no es dónde me gustaría estar, sino dónde tengo que estar. En Moscú, todavía hay una gran parte de la redacción. Fui elegido por este equipo editorial. ¿Qué significaría eso? ¿La gente que votó por mí se queda allí y me tomo selfies con el Ginebra Jet d'eau de 147 metros detrás de mí? Lo siento, 140, siempre hay que ser preciso, como periodista.










Dmitry Muratov: 'Russia had a future, many think it has no more' - Geneva Solutions


Le Temps: Six journalists from Novaya Gazeta have been killed in the last twenty years. Are you sometimes surprised to be alive? Dmitri Mouratov: My wife is surprised, I am not. There are two questions that shouldn’t be answered: why were you not killed and are you afraid. Because these...




genevasolutions.news


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Merece mucho la pena ver este video para saber qué paso esos primeros días de guerra en los que Rusia debía haberse comido Ucrania. El por qué no pudo lo tenéis en este video, explicado por este muchacho.
> 
> Lo mejor que he visto para entender el inicio de la guerra y cómo funciona el ejército ruso:



Oro puro. Sí señor. Gran aporte. Hay muchas perlas sueltas:


Los de arriba no se fian de los de abajo. Los tratan como mierdas, como peones sacrificables. Y los de abajo, asumen con resignación ese papel. En el fondo este chico me da bastante pena, le montan en el helicoptero y la dan el objetivo en vuelo. Sin directrices, sin RoEs, sin saber donde lo van a soltar...
Los mandos intermedios aunque tienen un nivel de información algo mayor consideran que son insignificantes y que poco pueden hacer para cambiar las cosas.
Los ucros en Hostomel sabían los planes con mucha antelación. Esperan a que se reagrupen los VDV y su equipamiento para coserlos con artillería. Esta reagrupación de equipamiento y unidades es 3 días despues del inicio de la operación especial, lo que denota un alto grado de información y planificación del lado ucro.
De la compañia de este chico, sólo queda vivo él. 
Al final cuando ves el ser humano que hay detrás de esos uniformes se ve la desgracia que hay en toda esta mierda.


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Boris Johnson se dirige al parlamento ucraniano y anuncia un nuevo envío de 300 millones en armas (radares para detectar artillería enemiga, drones con capacidad para levantar grandes cargas y equipos de visión nocturna)


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen ni para ruedas.




Este es simplemente brutal por dos motivos principalmente:
1º- Los neumáticos son básicos para la logística, no solo para muchos vehículos de combate.
2º- Siendo un país con una abundancia de muchos recursos que es casi inconmensurable; NO TIENE CAUCHO SUFICIENTE PARA SURTIR A SU EJÉRCITO.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

curiosos métodos? y estos son los que hablan de desnazificacion


"Rusia1" a través de Shakhnazarov dice: "los opositores a la letra Z están esperando campos de concentración y esterilización". La televisión estatal rusa habla de campos de concentración y esterilización. Pero los nazis todavía están en Ucrania, Gran Bretaña e Israel, no se confundan.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores...
> 
> 
> #Putin preguntó #Lavrov por qué había dicho que Adolf Hitler "tenía sangre judía". Lavrov trató de justificarse pero no formuló nada inteligible. Putin simplemente cambió el tema, y nunca más se volvió a mencionar. La reacción pasiva de Putin sorprendió a los participantes de la reunión
> ...



Lavrov tiene toda la pinta que se lo acabará montando muy bien. Seguramente con un perfil muy bajo pero con mucha pasta en algún lugar seguro de occidente.


----------



## duncan (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Al Yago se le debe leer lo que escribía hace 4 meses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digamos que intenta cubrir todos los lados posibles y no lo puedan pillar en un renuncio pero se está pasando de frenada y puede acabar mal de,seguir así


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

Polonia ha proporcionado a Ucrania más de 200 tanques T-72 y vehículos de combate de infantería. – Galaxia Militar


Mientras otros países europeos contemplan la guerra en Ucrania y sólo se preocupan en comprar petróleo y gas a Rusia,




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## ELVR (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Merece mucho la pena ver este video para saber qué paso esos primeros días de guerra en los que Rusia debía haberse comido Ucrania. El por qué no pudo lo tenéis en este video, explicado por este muchacho.
> 
> Lo mejor que he visto para entender el inicio de la guerra y cómo funciona el ejército ruso:



Brvtal


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Están deschatarrando Oleksandrivka; ruta a vovchank y rio donets desde jarkov


----------



## El cogorzas (3 May 2022)

El que hizo este vídeo debe ser forero de este hilo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

La Luftwaffe intercepta caza Ruso, sobre territorio Alemán


https://www.nordbayern.de/politik/deutsche-eurofighter-drangen-russisches-flugzeug-vor-der-insel-rugen-ab-1.12092475




www.burbuja.info





a Polonia seguramente que no le hagan estas guarradas los orcos


----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Lo que venimos muchos comentando desde febrero: esta es la gran hestratejia rusa que a todos hace alucinar. Vas mandando a carne de cañón al grito de "davai davai!" y cuando los border line de la primera oleada han sido aniquilados, mandas a otra oleada de retrasados turcomongoles, al grito de "davai, davai!".

En la vigésima oleada de orcos disminuidos psiquicos el enemigo suele quedarse sin munición, y ya sí entonces los orcos ganan posiciones, violan a niños, mujeres y animales y celebran con gran alegría su gran victoria y su elaborada estrategia.

Cuando se den cuenta de que USA tiene munición para un par de billones de oleadas de orcos ya será tarde. Pero es que ellos son fieles a las estrategias del pasado

Son gente muy tradicional, saes, la salvación de occidente


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Los turcomongoles ya se sabe el mal genio que tienen.

La salvacion de Europa y tal


----------



## djvan (3 May 2022)

apunta mas alto..


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (3 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Polonia se queda con Kaliningrado.



Uf pique entre Alemania y Polonia, no me extrañaría que se inventaran una república nueva o se anexara a Lituania


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Efectivamente nos preguntamos el por qué:


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)

Tiro al pato con los carros rusos...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como no metamos al paco en el valle los caídos con desagravio esto revienta muy malamente



Seguro que lo que dices no es una mamarrachada y poco mas.
En su tiempo franco les izo su servicio y lo demas ya es historia y todo gracias a dios el todopoderoso del contrario de lo pasado poco o nada.
Anda?


----------



## César Borgia (3 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Otra entrevista interesante, es largo
*“Se ha embarcado en una guerra que no puede detener”: Mikhail Khodorkovsky sobre el próximo movimiento de Putin*
Encarcelado durante una década por Putin, el oligarca exiliado explica cómo el líder ruso consolidó su poder y por qué Occidente aún no logra comprenderlo.

enero de 1995, Mikhail Khodorkovsky, de 31 años, viajó a Suiza para asistir al Foro Económico Mundial. Una mañana, en un café de Davos, vio a un compañero de negocios ruso, Boris Berezovsky, hablando con el financiero húngaro George Soros. Era un lugar pequeño y se sentó lo suficientemente cerca como para saber que estaban hablando de las primeras elecciones de la era postsoviética de Rusia, que se celebrarían el año siguiente. “Has tenido una buena vida hasta ahora”, le dijo Soros a Berezovsky, “y ahora los comunistas están regresando y es hora de huir”

Esa noche, Jodorkovsky tuvo la oportunidad de preguntar a los propios comunistas, que también asistían a la cumbre: ¿una victoria para ellos significaría un desastre para la élite empresarial emergente de Rusia? Gennady Zyuganov, el líder del Partido Comunista y candidato presidencial, le dijo: “Mikhail Borisovich, estamos llenos de respeto por lo que haces, y por eso te mantendremos. Lo mantendremos como el director general de una empresa”.

Khodorkovsky ya había construido o adquirido una serie de negocios, comenzando con un café propio, luego un negocio de computadoras y software, luego un fabricante de titanio y luego un grupo bancario. Sabía cómo se derrochaban el tiempo, el esfuerzo, la inteligencia y los recursos en la economía dirigida. Encontró a Berezovsky y le dijo que había que hacer algo.

Este era un sentimiento compartido por muchos rusos. El estado todavía poseía muchas de las empresas más grandes del país y la mayoría estaban dirigidas por un cuadro de "directores rojos", como si todavía fueran organizaciones comunistas. Lucharon por convertirse en negocios reales: la compañía petrolera Yukos no había pagado a sus trabajadores durante seis meses y le debía al gobierno $ 4 mil millones (entonces una suma enorme, más del 1 por ciento del PIB) en impuestos impagos. A medida que se acercaban las elecciones, los trabajadores petroleros “estaban listos para bloquear los oleoductos de exportación”, recuerda Khodorkovsky cuando nos reunimos a fines de abril. “Eso hubiera significado un colapso del gobierno”.

Más tarde ese año, se le pidió a Khodorkovsky que asistiera a una reunión en el Kremlin con un grupo de otros banqueros y empresarios. “Nos dijeron que había 800 empresas [estatales] y: 'Tomen todas las que puedan'”.

Había condiciones adjuntas: los banqueros tenían que hacer sus propios tratos con la gerencia, e inmediatamente necesitaban cubrir los salarios de la fuerza laboral de cualquier empresa que asumieran. Finalmente, el estado pidió a sus financiadores que comprometieran “todo el dinero que tienen” en el acuerdo. “Todo tu capital. Si tienes un poco, dáselo todo. Si tienes mucho, también.


Khodorkovsky pensó que podría atraer inversores extranjeros y quedarse con parte de su propio dinero, pero nadie quería correr el riesgo. “Los inversionistas dijeron: '¿En seis meses tendrán comunistas en el poder y quieren que les prestemos dinero? No no no. Venga a nosotros dentro de seis meses y le echaremos un vistazo'”.

Pasaron seis meses y Khodorkovsky ya no necesitaba un préstamo. Con el apoyo de los banqueros y directores ejecutivos de Rusia, Boris Yeltsin había regresado al poder y una nueva clase de oligarcas se ayudó de las empresas recién privatizadas del país. Khodorkovsky tomó a Yukos, el productor de petróleo y gas, y comenzó a convertirlo en un negocio eficiente y extremadamente lucrativo que lo convertiría en el hombre más rico de Rusia y la persona menor de 40 años más rica del mundo.

Lo que los oligarcas no se dieron cuenta en ese momento fue que no era solo Yeltsin, de quien asumieron que “todavía podría tener cuatro o cinco años” en el Kremlin, con quien habían hecho un trato. Sin saberlo, también le habían abierto el camino a Vladimir Putin, el ex agente de la KGB que se convertiría en jefe de los servicios de seguridad en 1998, asumiría la presidencia a fines de 1999 y enviaría a prisión a Mikhail Khodorkovsky durante una década.

La oficina de Khodorkovsky en Marylebone, en el centro de Londres, es un lugar de tonos apagados y madera oscura, más adecuado para un psiquiatra muy caro que para un oligarca exiliado. Me dice que evitar el consumo demostrativo, una regla que ha inculcado a sus cuatro hijos, ha sido una de sus mejores decisiones.

Habla en un ruso suave pero entiende mis preguntas, que están en inglés (también cambia al inglés de vez en cuando, para aclarar una oración). Sonriendo a menudo, a veces con un leve movimiento de cabeza, Khodorkovsky parece un poco incrédulo por todo lo que le ha sucedido. Como objetivo potencial del Kremlin, se toma en serio su seguridad sin dejar que se haga cargo: "Llevo una vida bastante arriesgada", sonríe. “Pero estoy acostumbrado”.

No puede recordar la primera vez que se encontró con Putin. “No fue un evento importante en ese momento. No hubo nada dramático en conocerlo”. Es tentador trazar paralelismos entre Putin, el securócrata ignorado, y Stalin, quien antes de llegar al poder fue descrito por Trotsky como una “mediocridad eminente”, y por el escritor Nikolai Sukhanov, en su relato de testigo presencial de la revolución rusa, como un "borrón gris, que parpadeó oscuramente y no dejó rastro". (Trotsky fue recompensado con un picahielo en el cerebro, Sukhanov con un pelotón de fusilamiento).

Pero Khodorkovsky recuerda vívidamente el momento en 1999 cuando su carrera empresarial alcanzó su punto máximo: en el campo petrolífero de Priobskoye en Siberia occidental, una extensión de 2,000 millas cuadradas que la investigación soviética había considerado relativamente improductiva; Yukos descubrió que era capaz de producir más de cinco mil millones de barriles de petróleo. Todavía puede ver la fila de vehículos pesados que se extienden en la distancia, listos para comenzar a desarrollar las riquezas que yacen debajo. Su sueño de la infancia había sido dirigir una gran fábrica, comandar las gigantescas máquinas: “Eso era lo que _realmente_ me gustaba”.

Este apetito por la escala también fue lo que lo hizo peligroso para Putin. Bajo el liderazgo de Khodorkovsky, Yukos había crecido hasta convertirse en la compañía petrolera más grande de Rusia, produciendo una quinta parte del suministro del país. Usó tecnología europea, obtuvo capital de los mercados estadounidenses y estaba explorando una fusión, posiblemente con un gigante petrolero estadounidense, que la habría convertido en una de las compañías energéticas más grandes del mundo.

Los primeros años de la privatización rusa fueron tiempos peligrosos. “Aquellos que se asustaban fácilmente perecieron en la década de 1990 o encontraron un trabajo diferente y menos riesgoso para ellos mismos”, dice Khodorkovsky. Pero Yukos se movía más rápido que otros hacia los estándares globales: su alta gerencia y mantenimiento de registros eran más transparentes que cualquier empresa rusa importante, y Khodorkovsky planeó que cumpliera con las reglas estadounidenses Sarbanes-Oxley sobre gobierno corporativo. Aún así, sabía que esto no sucedería a menos que abordara el problema más amplio de la corrupción endémica en la economía rusa. Fue este tema, y su disposición a plantearlo, lo que llevó a la confrontación con Putin que sellaría su destino.

Cuando habla de aquella reunión en el Kremlin del 19 de febrero de 2003, Jodorkovsky sonríe y se encoge de hombros, casi como si contara un chiste. No estaba nervioso, dice: "Para mí fue en gran medida un problema de negocios". Ya había discutido la corrupción con altos ministros del gabinete. Un portavoz regional había accedido a plantear el asunto a Putin, pero luego se acobardó. “Así que pensé, 'Bueno, está bien, me haré cargo'”.

Frente a los delegados reunidos (y las cámaras de televisión en vivo), Khodorkovsky avergonzó a Putin con su retrato de una Rusia que todavía se basaba en sobornos. Retó al presidente por la venta de otra compañía petrolera, Severnaya Neft (Northern Oil), que había sido adquirida por un senador y ex viceministro de finanzas, Andrey Vavilov, por 25 millones de dólares. Northern Oil había obtenido la licencia para uno de los yacimientos petrolíferos más valiosos del país antes de ser vendido a la empresa estatal Rosneft por 623 millones de dólares.

Lo que Khodorkovsky no se dio cuenta en ese momento fue que Putin y sus aliados, afirma, "ya se habían embolsado" cientos de millones de dólares con tales prácticas. Las imágenes de la reunión, incluidas en el documental _Citizen K_ de 2019 , muestran a Putin privado de su calma habitual, moviéndose en su asiento, agitando un bolígrafo mientras refuta furiosamente a Khodorkovsky.

El arresto de Khodorkovsky el 25 de octubre de 2003, cuando lo sacaron de un avión Yukos a punta de pistola, fue un momento decisivo para la élite empresarial de Rusia. Muchos de los que no eran aliados de Putin ya habían huido, entre ellos: uno de los cofundadores de Yukos, Yuri Golubev, quien murió repentinamente en su casa de Londres en 2007; el magnate petrolero georgiano Arkady Patarkatsishvili, que murió repentinamente en su casa de Surrey en 2008; y Boris Berezovsky, quien murió por estrangulamiento en su casa en Berkshire en 2013. Aquellos que conservaron su dinero y poder lo hicieron con el permiso de Putin, afirma Khodorkovsky, otorgado a cambio de su servicio continuo.

En algunos casos, dice, la riqueza de la élite empresarial de Rusia se utiliza directamente para influir en los resultados políticos. Su organización, Rusia Abierta, tiene pruebas de que se utilizó dinero ruso para agitar y amplificar el movimiento independentista catalán en España, la crisis migratoria en Alemania en 2015 y la extrema derecha en Francia. “Probablemente me resultaría difícil probarlo en la corte”, dice Khodorkovsky. “Pero para mí personalmente, la información fue suficiente para pensar que ese era el caso”.

Los vínculos entre el Rassemblement National de Marine Le Pen y el régimen de Putin pueden haber influido en las recientes elecciones presidenciales francesas, en las que Le Pen llegó a la segunda vuelta pero fue derrotado por Emmanuel Macron la noche anterior a nuestra conversación. Cuando se le pidió a Khodorkovsky, que parece tener apetito por reuniones incómodas, que hablara ante el Comité de Interferencia Extranjera del Parlamento Europeo en mayo de 2021, habló sobre la conexión rusa con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores propuesto por Le Pen, Thierry Mariani. “El vínculo con el Kremlin era obvio”, me dice, “y pensé que era un caso que valía la pena investigar por parte de las fuerzas del orden francesas”. Mariani, sentada en la audiencia, no ofreció ningún comentario.

Khodorkovsky argumenta que al sembrar la división política, particularmente dentro de la UE, el régimen de Putin, como muchas grandes empresas, valora la participación de mercado por encima de todo: “Es mucho más fácil estar de acuerdo con cada gobierno nacional individual, porque económicamente son más pequeños que Rusia. Es como un proveedor monopólico que habla con compradores diferenciados”.

Cuando se trata de petróleo y gas, dice, este es literalmente el caso. "Si alguien tiene una participación del 30 por ciento [del mercado de la energía], y si no puede reemplazar ese 30 por ciento con nadie más, ya es un proveedor monopólico". La legislación antimonopolio de los países occidentales se ha establecido para evitar tales situaciones, señala Khodorkovsky. Pero después de la crisis financiera de 2008, los gobiernos occidentales tuvieron que elegir entre gastar grandes sumas de dinero en seguridad energética o mantener calientes a sus votantes con combustible ruso barato. Se hicieron excepciones, la crisis del costo de vida se pospuso para otra década y Occidente entró en “una situación en la que el proveedor puede dictar sus propios términos a los clientes... una situación en la que Occidente, con su dinero, está pagando por el guerra que está librando Putin”.

Al mismo tiempo, dice, los oligarcas de Putin han hecho que Occidente se parezca más a Rusia, una situación que refuerza el apoyo en casa. Si los rusos saben que las personas con conexiones con el Kremlin se encuentran entre los mayores donantes del partido gobernante de Gran Bretaña, por ejemplo, es más probable que acepten que el trabajo de las élites corruptas dentro de Rusia "no es nada especial... estas cosas también suceden en Occidente". ”. El truco consiste en evitar que la gente aprecie la diferencia de escala: “Uno es rascarse el dedo, otro es perder todo el brazo”.

Como ciudadano ruso en Gran Bretaña -"Soy un invitado aquí"- Khodorkovsky argumenta que es importante no considerar a todos los rusos étnicos como un activo del régimen de Putin. Pero hay, dice, “una manera fácil de verificar” si un empresario ruso “es una persona normal o si es potencialmente un agente del Kremlin. Simplemente te acercas a ellos y les dices: '¿Qué piensas de lo que Putin está haciendo hoy? ¿Es un crimen de guerra? ¿Es un criminal de guerra? Solo dime, en el registro…' Si la persona trata de evitar la pregunta, entonces tiene una especie de lazo alrededor de su cuello”.

Rusia es 70 veces el tamaño del Reino Unido. Sus fronteras contienen más del 10 por ciento de la masa terrestre de la Tierra y cerca de 200 grupos étnicos. Después de la sentencia, Khodorkovsky fue enviado en tren a la colonia penal de Krasnokamensk, a más de 3.000 millas de Moscú, cerca de la frontera con China; el viaje duró una semana.

Sus breves memorias de su vida tras las rejas, _My Fellow Prisoners_ , utiliza diez bocetos de sus compañeros de prisión para describir el sistema penitenciario ruso, que en 2003 albergaba a más de 900.000 personas. El abuso de drogas y las palizas eran comunes. Le cortaron la cara con un cuchillo mientras dormía; otro recluso, un hombre de 23 años llamado Kolya, se destripó a sí mismo en protesta por haber sido incriminado por un robo que no cometió. 

Le pregunto si el título del libro también podría dirigirse de manera más amplia, a los rusos en general. “Lo que traté de mostrar es que las personas en prisión son exactamente iguales a las personas que están afuera”, dice. “La cultura carcelaria en Rusia se proyecta, de manera muy significativa, en el resto de la sociedad”.

Esto se refleja en las más altas esferas del gobierno: algunas cejas se levantaron en Rusia en febrero cuando el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, describió un acuerdo internacional con la frase " _patsan skazal, patsan sdelal_ " -que, como saben los prisioneros rusos, afirma que la palabra de un _patsan_ (literalmente lad, fella; un miembro aceptado de la comunidad carcelaria) es su vínculo. “Esta jerga carcelaria muestra que no hay mucha diferencia entre el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores y alguien que está realmente sentado tras las rejas”.

Khodorkovsky fue liberado el 20 de diciembre de 2013, uno de varios prisioneros de alto perfil que serán liberados antes de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de 2014 en Sochi. Sin embargo, si regresara a Rusia ahora, sería arrestado de inmediato. En 2015 fue acusado de haber estado relacionado con el asesinato de Vladimir Petukhov, el alcalde de una ciudad siberiana que fue baleado el 26 de junio de 1998 (cumpleaños de Jodorkovsky). En 2006, mientras Khodorkovsky estaba en prisión, el ex agente del FSB Alexander Litvinenko testificó que había visto un video en el que un miembro de los servicios de seguridad le pagaba al asesino a sueldo una gran suma de dinero. El propio Litvinenko fue asesinado el mismo año, en Londres, tras acusar al gobierno ruso de haber asesinado a la periodista Anna Politkovskaya, a quien dispararon en el ascensor de su edificio de apartamentos el 7 de octubre (cumpleaños de Vladimir Putin).

Incluso el propio Putin ahora está atrapado por el sistema a través del cual ha llegado al poder, dice Khodorkovsky. Si la ofensiva de Putin en Donbas tiene éxito, se verá obligado a realizar otro asalto a Kiev; si falla, tendrá que retirarse y encontrar alguna otra forma de reclamar el éxito. Si se compromete a usar armas nucleares, es probable que sus aliados en China e India lo abandonen, y posiblemente sus propios generales. “Es por eso que está tan tenso en este momento”, observa Khodorkovsky. “Se ha embarcado en una guerra que no puede detener”.

A menudo se presenta a Putin como un autoritario gélidamente capaz, el hombre que nunca abandonó la KGB, un jugador de ajedrez diplomático. Pero Khodorkovsky dice que la imagen del hombre fuerte es secundaria a una verdad más fundamental sobre cómo se distribuye el poder en su país. En una Rusia gobernada por Moscú, cada líder se convierte en zar.

“Creo que muchos rusos, pero también muchos occidentales, cometen un error muy grave al tratar de buscar… una mejor persona” para convertirse en presidente, dice. “Están buscando a esa persona en [Alexei] Navalny, en mí, pero eso es un error. Cualquiera que reemplace a Putin llevará a Rusia por la misma ruta imperialista”.

En su opinión, el tamaño de Rusia hace que el autoritarismo y el conflicto con sus vecinos sean inevitables. “Es un país muy grande y muy diverso, y si quieres administrarlo desde un punto central, debes tener un aparato burocrático muy fuerte. Tener un aparato tan grande en el centro debe explicarse por tener que proteger al país de un enemigo externo; no hay otra explicación que la gente acepte”.

Esto, dice, es la clave para comprender a Putin, no como un líder particularmente fuerte, sino como un producto de la historia. “Es su cargo como presidente lo que lo convierte en lo que es. Necesitas cambiar todo el sistema, para que esa posición no exista”.

Comprender esto es clave cuando se trata de predecir lo que sucederá a continuación, dice Khodorkovsky. Incluso si Putin gana en Ucrania, se enfrentará a un poderoso movimiento de resistencia que tendrá que explicar a los rusos como obra de la OTAN, y para mantener su legitimidad se verá obligado a responder.

“En su cabeza, por supuesto, ya está luchando contra la OTAN”, dice Khodorkovsky. “Mira lo que escriben los medios rusos: que estamos luchando contra la OTAN. La opinión pública ya ha sido entrenada en eso. Entonces, si cruza los países bálticos o la frontera polaca, eso no será una novedad para la sociedad rusa.

“Tendrá que seguir. Al final será derrotado. La pregunta es en qué suelo será derrotado”.









“He has embarked on a war he can’t stop”: Mikhail Khodorkovsky on Putin’s next move


Jailed for a decade by Putin, the exiled oligarch explains how the Russian leader consolidated his power – and why the West still fails to understand him.




www.newstatesman.com


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 May 2022)

Han juankeado la cuenta a @Giles Amaury ?


----------



## lowfour (3 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Han juankeado la cuenta a @Giles Amaury ?



no jodas!


----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

He visto algo suyo llamativo pero pensaba que estaba siendo irónico


----------



## Spieluhr (3 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 May 2022)

Apuesto por ofensiva sobre Jerson

El puente es mejor reservarlo para más adelante.
Este verano posiblemente monten una ofensiva para aislar a los rusos del Suroeste de los del Este, llegar hasta el mar y liberar Mariupol.

Antes de derribar el puente es mejor esperar a tener a la logística de las tropas del Sur dependiendo
al 100% de Crimea, si lo destruyen ahora siguen llegando suministros desde el Este.

Ya han dado varios toques en la zona, puente cercano a Melitopol, otro dentro de Rusia cerca de Novorrosyk por el que hay que pasar para llegar al puente de Crimea


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Seguro que lo que dices no es una mamarrachada y poco mas.
> En su tiempo franco les izo su servicio y lo demas ya es historia y todo gracias a dios el todopoderoso del contrario de lo pasado poco o nada.
> Anda?



Que coño haces aquí muchacho? Jajaja anda tira para otro hilo este es de la gente decente. Taluec?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 May 2022)

Otro dron ruso más al suelo:




Bombardeos adicionales de TB2 en la Isla de las Serpientes, lo primero debe de ser un puesto de mando o comunicaciones y lo segundo es un depósito de munición:




Los rusos están reutilizando material capturado a los ucranianos, entre ellos hay un Instalaza C-90 español:


----------



## ELVR (3 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El de la tercera foto se ha orinado encima al ser alcanzado. Algo mucho más habitual de lo que la gente cree.


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1046314



La Historia de la WWII en versión Putin.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 May 2022)

Perdón que os tenía abandonados

De ahora mismo


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

La presión en Kherson crece:

The Armed Forces of Ukraine destroyed the command post of the RF Armed Forces on the administrative border of the Mykolaiv and Kherson regions, reports the Operational Command "South" Three warehouses with ammunition and several points of concentration of manpower and equipment were destroyed.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Pepinos OTAN de los buenos llegando.....


----------



## ELVR (3 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdón que os tenía abandonados
> 
> De ahora mismo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046331



Muy lejos de casa está, y más siendo un transporte de alcance limitado. Me pregunto donde habrá hecho escalas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 May 2022)

Esto es una buena captura de material: 9 ATGMs + Lanzador, + 3 ametralladoras y munición


----------



## Mundocruel (3 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Muy lejos de casa está, y más siendo un transporte de alcance limitado. Me pregunto donde habrá hecho escalas.














Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Se habrán acordado los reclutas forzados rusos de volar el puente antes de rendirse????


----------



## Mundocruel (3 May 2022)

Se puede seguir poniendo chatarra rusa destrozada o ya cansa?


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1046353
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguna isla en el índico de nombre español? Un tal García?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pepinos OTAN de los buenos llegando.....



Buen tono de verde, parecen duritos y crujientes. Bien servidos, a los rusos les van a encantar.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Nuestro querido usano dice que meter carnaza en la guerra no vale de nada.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Putin, jodido por la visita impune de la ex de Brad Pitt, ordena bombardear Leópolis.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> He visto algo suyo llamativo pero pensaba que estaba siendo irónico



No tiene pinta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

van como un tiro


----------



## Casino (3 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> El de la tercera foto se ha orinado encima al ser alcanzado. Algo mucho más habitual de lo que la gente cree.




Es más probable que sea la relajación de esfínteres post-mortem.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Lo van a tener crudo los rusos si los quieren desalojar antes del 9 de mayo.

"
*Los búnkeres de Azovstal pueden resistir un impacto directo de una bomba nuclear - CEO de la planta*


La dirección de la planta de Azovstal aseguró que 5 refugios antiaéreos en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol pueden resistir un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear.

*Fuente *: Entrevista con Enver Tskitishvili, Director General de la Planta Metalúrgica de Azovstal, para la Agencia Internacional de Noticias de la BBC

*Discurso directo de Tskitishvili *: "En 2014, cuando Mariupol estuvo bajo fuego directo de artillería pesada y la región oriental se vio particularmente afectada, comenzamos a pensar qué haríamos si la escalada continuaba hacia la ciudad.

*Comenzamos a reconstruir los refugios antiaéreos que quedaron de la era soviética. Y notaron que había 36 de ellos, y al mismo tiempo podría haber 12,006 personas en estos refugios antiaéreos.*

Y
pensamos: entendemos que hoy la planta empleaba a 10.847 personas. Y nos dimos cuenta de que podemos llamar a personas de la ciudad que vendrán y se salvarán.

Abrimos los archivos que en 1977, cuando estábamos reconstruyendo el taller de conversión, parte del taller de alto horno, producción de coque, vimos que la planta había abierto y reconstruido refugios antiaéreos. *Había 5 refugios antiaéreos muy poderosos*, que resistieron de acuerdo con las normas de la ley soviética, en ese momento, arquitectónica, el orden de *un ataque nuclear directo. Podían resistir y salvar a la gente* .

Y luego empezamos a entrenar. Todos estos años (desde 2014 hasta febrero de 2022 - ed.) Entrenamos todos los días cómo la gente bajará a los refugios antibombas, saldrá de allí, quién va a dónde y cómo será. Después de 2014, no creíamos en la historia de que todo estaría bien y que todo pasaría de alguna manera. Entendimos que la escalada era posible y teníamos que prepararnos para ello".


*Detalles: *El director general agregó que *el espesor mínimo entre el suelo y el techo de los túneles subterráneos es de 8 metros*. Pero según él, estos son túneles de comunicación, que son transiciones entre diferentes búnkeres, *pero los refugios antiaéreos en sí son más profundos.*

Tskitishvili dijo que en vísperas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, *los empleados de la planta habían creado grandes reservas de agua potable y alimentos en búnkeres, lo que les permitiría vivir allí durante mucho tiempo.* Está convencido de que esto ha ayudado significativamente a los defensores de Mariupol y a los civiles a resistir el bombardeo directo de los ocupantes rusos.

También dijo que alrededor de 300 civiles, incluidos entre 30 y 40 niños, todavía se encuentran en los refugios antiaéreos subterráneos de la planta. Además, la mayoría de las personas tienen lesiones graves y necesitan atención médica calificada.

Tskitishvili dijo que el FSB de la Federación Rusa intentó interrogar a los empleados de la planta metalúrgica, quienes fueron deportados por la fuerza al territorio controlado por los rusos. Los ocupantes rusos querían saber por los trabajadores de la planta, dónde están ubicadas las comunicaciones de los búnkeres y cómo están dispuestas las entradas y salidas a los refugios antiaéreos. Sin embargo, según Tskitishvili, los empleados pretendían ocupar puestos bajos, lo que no les permitía acceder a las instalaciones del régimen


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

está muy poco defendido la ruto hacia vovschank




 









UAWarData


War in Ukraine: Tracking the Russian invasion




www.uawardata.com


----------



## paconan (3 May 2022)

Quien quiera verlo, subtitulado en español


Citizen K Año 2019
Documental
Sinopsis Mikhail Khodorkovsky, uno de los hombres más ricos de Rusia, empezó a cumplir una sentencia de 10 años de prisión por evasión de impuestos. Para muchos, su caída se había producido tras cuestionar el poder un recién elegido Vladimir Putin y nunca más podría recuperarse de ella. Sin embargo, durante su estancia en su prisión siberiana, Khodorkovsky se convirtió en un disidente mundialmente conocido. Hoy, exiliado en Londres, sigue luchando contra Putin como el primer día tras 19 años en el poder. (FILMAFFINITY)


http://gamovideo.com/bs9ad2v5xyso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

sirve para desnazificar, rusia, muahajaja



txusky_g dijo:


> Nuestro querido usano dice que meter carnaza en la guerra no vale de nada.


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Tienen que posar para la foto en cualquier circunstancia. 

No pueden resistirlo.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Tienen que posar para la foto en cualquier circunstancia.
> 
> No pueden resistirlo.
> 
> ...



veo un T-72?


----------



## Josant2022 (3 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Tienen que posar para la foto en cualquier circunstancia.
> 
> No pueden resistirlo.
> 
> ...



Madre mía el coche morao


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Digamos que intenta cubrir todos los lados posibles y no lo puedan pillar en un renuncio pero se está pasando de frenada y puede acabar mal de,seguir así



Ha acertado bastante mas que Baños, Binkov (que es otro YT) tambien ha acertado bastante.


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Spoiler: Gore ruski - NSFW


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> veo un T-72?



Gay detected


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

lo del imperio pederasta es para tratarlos de mafia criminal y restringirles el acceso a cualquier organizacion internacional incluidas las redes de embajadas. Están en causar un holomodor, cosa que no pueden porque no le dejan la resistencia ucraniana y las armas occidentales









Ucrania acusa a Rusia de robar miles de toneladas de cereales | Agrofy News


El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy advirtió que Ucrania podría perder decenas de millones de toneladas de granos debido al bloqueo de Rusia



news.agrofy.com.ar












La ONU avisa que 4 millones de toneladas de cereales están bloqueadas en puertos de Ucrania


Antes del conflicto, Ucrania era el sexto exportador de trigo del mundo




valenciaplaza.com





Hay un montonazo de paises que dependen del grano ucraniano









China necesita el grano de Ucrania


Con tantas bocas que alimentar, es comprensible que China considere importante la autosuficiencia alimentaria. En los últimos años ha aumentado con éxito la producción nacional de




www.expansion.com





En fin, bastante putapenica la respuesta a este atajo de malechores


----------



## Kalikatres (3 May 2022)

Regalo envenenado de Alemania?

Los Gepard, ¿un regalo envenenado de Alemania a Ucrania?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Coño, en el hilo principal los prorusos están desatados. A ver si aquí...


----------



## Kalikatres (3 May 2022)

Titular curioso, o eso se interpreta.
Para ser Papa, o eso dice, creo está más chocho que el aún vivo Benedicto XVI

El Papa culpa a la OTAN de la invasión rusa de Ucrania


----------



## Casino (3 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Regalo envenenado de Alemania?
> 
> Los Gepard, ¿un regalo envenenado de Alemania a Ucrania?




Los suizos han dicho ya que ellos envían la munición.

Pero de todas maneras, esos vehículos no son determinantes, es solo un intento de Alemania de reducir las críticas. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ghawar (3 May 2022)

> Coño, en el hilo principal los prorusos están desatados. A ver si aquí...



Contra mas les golpea la realidad peor, yo es que no se ni las veces que han dicho que Mariupol Azovstal ha caído, ya no entro ni a reirme de ellos, porque pa qué.


----------



## Casino (3 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Titular curioso, o eso se interpreta.
> Para ser Papa, o eso dice, creo está más chocho que el aún vivo Benedicto XVI
> 
> El Papa culpa a la OTAN de la invasión rusa de Ucrania




¿De verdad esperaba otra cosa de un marxista?.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Tienen que posar para la foto en cualquier circunstancia.
> 
> No pueden resistirlo.
> 
> ...



La foto es fake fijo. El T-72 aun tiene la torreta en su sitio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

jarkov oblast es una falla


----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Digamos que intenta cubrir todos los lados posibles y no lo puedan pillar en un renuncio pero se está pasando de frenada y puede acabar mal de,seguir así



"Digamos que si, o tal vez que no, o solo un poquito". Así se acierta casi siempre. Dejas caer un par de frases del libro de la guerra de Sun Tzu y listo tenemos estratega nuevo.



Lo bueno viene cuando dice que la OTAN NUNCA ira a la guerra por defender a Lituania de un ataque ruso.


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Coño, en el hilo principal los prorusos están desatados. A ver si aquí...



Cuenta hombre, que se dice en el hilo de los mongolos prorusos?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cuenta hombre, que se dice en el hilo de los mongolos prorusos?



Entra y valóralo tu. 
Hay varios especímenes pero los que me rompen la cabeza son aquellos que defienden a Rusia esgrimiendo valores liberales. No lo entiendo. 
A los emparejados con rusas y a los colectivistas, los entiendo. Pero lo de los otros...


----------



## tomcat ii (3 May 2022)

Los anglos subiendo el nivel. Drones pesados de transporte y misiles antibuque entre otros.


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Entra y valóralo tu.
> Hay varios especímenes pero los que me rompen la cabeza son aquellos que defienden a Rusia esgrimiendo valores liberales. No lo entiendo.
> A los emparejados con rusas y a los colectivistas, los entiendo. Pero lo de los otros...



No veo el hilo ... estaré desnazificado.


----------



## Mr. Frost (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> "Digamos que si, o tal vez que no, o solo un poquito". Así se acierta casi siempre. Dejas caer un par de frases del libro de la guerra de Sun Tzu y listo tenemos estratega nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo bueno viene cuando dice que la OTAN NUNCA ira a la guerra por defender a Lituania de un ataque ruso.



Ese vídeo es de hace 4 meses. Espero que haya tenido la oportunidad de cambiar de opinión.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Lo bueno viene cuando dice que la OTAN NUNCA ira a la guerra por defender a Lituania de un ataque ruso.



Pues yo creo que son los rusos los que no tienen cojones de atacar Lituania fíjate tú.


----------



## podemita medio (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Entra y valóralo tu.
> Hay varios especímenes pero los que me rompen la cabeza son aquellos que defienden a Rusia esgrimiendo valores liberales. No lo entiendo.
> A los emparejados con rusas y a los colectivistas, los entiendo. Pero lo de los otros...



Me da que hay varios comunistas haciéndose pasar por liberales para causar confusión. Que haya varios haciéndolo me hace pensar que debe ser una estrategia dirigida por alguien, la rata chepuda por ejemplo, como un intento de dar credibilidad a sus argumentos de mierda.


----------



## Chaini (3 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pues yo creo que son los rusos los que no tienen cojones de atacar Lituania fíjate tú.



Ya ya...ahora..


----------



## At4008 (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Entra y valóralo tu.
> Hay varios especímenes pero los que me rompen la cabeza son aquellos que defienden a Rusia esgrimiendo valores liberales. No lo entiendo.
> A los emparejados con rusas y a los colectivistas, los entiendo. Pero lo de los otros...



Si usan perfiles comunistas, pues ya sabes que son la minoría de siempre, pero si usan perfiles de distintas tendencias te hacen creer que la posición rusa es defendida de forma general por el conjunto social. Es lo que hace Tezanos con el CIS, pero a lo burro.

No son opiniones espontáneas. Es obvio que están a sueldo para "opinar" a favor de los intereses de Putin. No merece la pena leerlos.

Ignore y punto.


----------



## nebulosa (3 May 2022)

Rusia ahora mismo está muy débil...le ataca Trinidad y Tobago y se queda con la grande.


----------



## alas97 (3 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> He llegado a una conclusión.
> 
> Si el tarado de turno le llama “ el judio Zelenski”, es que es uno que va de extrema derecha nazi y tal.
> 
> ...



Esto tiene que ir ya al diccionario enciclopédico burbujo edición MVXXIIII


----------



## UNKAS (3 May 2022)

Putin ya está preparando el terreno en Transnistria, con traca inaugural durante las fiestas del 9 de mayo. Perpetrar atentados de falsa bandera en los depósitos de municiones que los rusos tienen allí persigue varios objetivos, no todos relacionados con la guerra. Algunos tienen que ver tapar la corrupción que cabalga desbocada "como cerdo furioso colina arriba" en TODOS los estamentos de la autocracia rusa. En el caso del "glorioso" ejército ruso, como una "inmensa piara de cerdos furiosos colina arriba". Además, los falsos atentados permitirían que Rusia enviara material bélico a la zona disfrazado de "vuelos humanitarios"...Cartas 18 y 19 del insider del FSB a WindofChange:





*Moldavia: Ataques terroristas de bandera falsa en Transnistria contra civiles para las celebraciones de mayo y encubrimiento de fondos militares malversados: carta número 18 de Wind of Change dentro del FSB*



Desafortunadamente, el tema de los ataques terroristas (falsas banderas de Putin) contra bienes civiles no se ha ido a ninguna parte, solo ha cambiado de geografía. Les diré más adelante qué y cómo se está moviendo aquí (FSB) con respecto a este tema.

*Se planean ataques terroristas con víctimas a gran escala para las vacaciones de mayo en Transnistria*. (El 9 de mayo es el "Día de la Victoria" de Rusia en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por lo general las celebraciones comienzan el 1 de mayo. Transnistria es una región ocupada por Rusia en Moldavia que limita con Ucrania desde el suroeste).

*La "reacción al flagrante acto de agresión" ya se está preparando activamente en todas las direcciones.

Además, es posible un ataque a las instalaciones militares en PMR (Transnistria)*: se han asignado sumas enormes para el contingente militar del ejército ruso allí, por lo que si "_los saboteadores ucranianos en su camino desde Belgorod destruyen las instalaciones auditables_" en el PMR, *entonces muchas personas importantes dormirán mucho mejor.* (I*nsinuación de que los encargados malversaron el gran presupuesto asignado para suministros militares en Transnistria, por lo que la destrucción de donde se suponía que estaban estas existencias eliminaría la evidencia de corrupción).*

Además, Transnistria demuestra directamente su renuencia a la transición a los rieles de la confrontación militar: ya están siendo arrastrados físicamente a la "agenda geopolítica del día" por la fuerza. *Bielorrusia logró escabullirse de la participación militar directa en Ucrania, pero Transnistria no tiene posibilidad de evitar lo inevitable. *Y los ataques terroristas deben convertirse en el punto focal para la transición de la guerra a un nuevo formato.

Que, hasta ahora, se haya negado el plan de bombardeos directos de hogares civiles dentro de Rusia es una gran ventaja [la exposición ayudó con esto (#WindofChange se refiere a la 15.ª #FSBletters que Vladmir y yo publicamos en ruso e inglés)]. Pero trasladar el terror a los civiles de Transnistria tampoco es una solución aceptable”.









---------------------------------------------

*Aviones militares disfrazados de "humanitarios" y ataques terroristas de bandera falsa de Transnistria contra civiles para las celebraciones de mayo en Moldavia por Putin - 19ª carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB*

Mi traducción de las 19 #FSBletters del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin. Fecha: 29 de abril. Tema: Más sobre los ataques terroristas de bandera falsa de #Transnistria contra civiles para las celebraciones de mayo y los próximos aviones militares disfrazados de "humanitarios".

Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). 
Los paréntesis de #WindofChange están entre [paréntesis]. Entonces, vamos a rodar:

"Le pido que publique mi información de ayer sobre Transnistria; debo decir que *cada vez hay más confirmaciones de actos terroristas que se están preparando allí.

La planificación y la ejecución están a cargo de los idiotas de la GRU*, y esto casi segurament e significará un trabajo de hacha con muchas bajas. (GRU es inteligencia militar extranjera rusa)

*El liderazgo (en Rusia) debe entender que el plan de ataques terroristas en Transnistria NO PUEDE darles el resultado previsto.

El propósito operativo de los ataques (de falsa bandera rusa), además de todo lo demás, enviar aviones de "operación de rescate humanitario" a Transnistria, lo que debería bloquear los riesgos de que dichos aviones sean derribados por la defensa aérea rumana o ucraniana* [en caso de que sean derribado, podría brindar la posibilidad de entrar en una nueva etapa de uso de armas, es decir, desatar las manos de los métodos no convencionales]. (Nota: #WindofChange *no* significa armas nucleares).

Por lo tanto, *los sangrientos actos terroristas contra civiles deberían desbloquear el corredor aéreo a Transnistria y permitir acciones ofensivas desde allí. (Los aviones "humanitarios" que Rusia pretende enviar serán equipos militares y soldados que se utilizarán en la guerra).*

Como resultado, tenemos todos los riesgos de entrar en un conflicto candente con la OTAN, expandir la geografía del conflicto y darle vida con un insensato ataque terrorista a gran escala contra civiles.



PD.: Si alguien hubiera decidido simplemente cancelar los almacenes en espera de una auditoría prendiéndoles fuego, muy probablemente, esto no hubiera salido a la luz”.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Si usan perfiles comunistas, pues ya sabes que son la minoría de siempre, pero si usan perfiles de distintas tendencias te hacen creer que la posición rusa es defendida de forma general por el conjunto social. Es lo que hace Tezanos con el CIS, pero a lo burro.
> 
> No son opiniones espontáneas. Es obvio que están a sueldo para "opinar" a favor de los intereses de Putin. No merece la pena leerlos.
> 
> Ignore y punto.



A mí los que me tienen loco son los José Batallas y Penitenciagite. No puedo entender cómo esos dos pueden defender a Rusia y a Putin. Más aún cuando el mejor argumento que tienen son el número de saunas en Moscú.


----------



## txusky_g (3 May 2022)

Cerremos el día a lo grande:


----------



## tomcat ii (3 May 2022)

Son un chiste.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Men and boys among alleged rape victims of Russian soldiers in Ukraine


UN chief on sexual violence warns dozens of cases under investigation are ‘tip of the iceberg’




www.theguardian.com






*Men and boys among alleged rape victims of Russian soldiers in Ukraine
*
UN chief on sexual violence warns dozens of cases under investigation are ‘tip of the iceberg’


----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 May 2022)




----------



## Heres (3 May 2022)

Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente


----------



## kenny220 (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente



Se habla que el 80% estaba fuera de combate en las primeras semanas de combate.. dado que son unidades de elite y dificil de reponer, pues los habrán retirado del teatro de operaciones


----------



## Alpharius (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente



Se dice que ya no les quedan muchos. Los masacraron en la batalla por Kiev.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2022)

Quiero unos cuantos de esos, del kuiksink.
Hay que probar de todo contra los orcazos.

Hundido en 38 segundos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2022)

El enorme convoy de 40 kilómetros de vehículos militares que tanta propaganda hicieron en los medios fue el dato más relevante de que toda esta guerra/trama está vinculada con el coronavirus y que tiene una finalidad más allá de Ucrania. 

Putin es un miembro fundamental de todas las instituciones supranacionales que gobiernan el planeta . Que hagan creer que es un nuevo Hitler es el juego del poli bueno/poli malo.

Desde el primer día dije que todos esos vehículos se notaba que estaban destartalados y que parecían sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial . Cuestan mucho más los misiles que usan para destruirlos de lo que valen todos ellos. 

Lógicamente quien saca beneficio del uso de los misiles son las corporaciones que fabrican armamento y que pagan los estados , el relevo de las farmacéuticas todos ellos jefes de los políticos.


Sólo hay que ver las mentiras de la sexta para darse cuenta que aquí hay gato encerrado. 
Estos criminales que mentían sin compasión con el coronavirus , ahora lo hacen con la guerra. 


*Cada una de ellas cuesta 180.000 euros, mientras que los misiles que se lanzan pesan unos 12 kilos y cuestan 60.000 euros. Un precio muy asequible para su capacidad de destrucción, ya que con ellos los ucranianos están acabando con tanques de 18 millones de euros.*










El arma más poderosa de Ucrania: así funciona un misil Javelin


Los misiles Javelin están siendo clave para la contraofensiva ucraniana. El motivo se encentra en la facilidad en su montaje, de tan solo 3 tres minutos, y su capacidad para destruir tanques. Te lo explicamos en este vídeo.




www.lasexta.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

no dejan ni arrecife



Cui Bono dijo:


> Quiero unos cuantos de esos, del kuiksink.
> Hay que probar de todo contra los orcazos.
> 
> Hundido en 38 segundos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

las fallas eran del siguiente ninot, espectacular composicion de carrozas de trasporte orco, pero no se ha librado de la cremada


----------



## Trovador (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

esto ya lo habiamos visto pero dicen que dicen que 10 artefactos orcos fueron deschatarridos



mal dia para los carniceros el de hoy, y tiene pinta de que vendran aun peores


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2022)

Hoy le han dao bien a Vladimiro!!


----------



## At4008 (4 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> las fallas eran del siguiente ninot, espectacular composicion de carrozas de trasporte orco, pero no se ha librado de la cremada




Brutal

Ahí les han destrozado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (4 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Son un chiste.



Ese debe ser de los que borran errores aplicando tipex a la pantalla


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente



Echa un ojo al video de un soldado capturado que puse ayer. Los paracas cayeron casi todos en Gostomel los primeros días. 

En el necro mancer se ve de vez en cuando algún nuevo ruso muerto con camiseta de rayas, pero ya muy pocos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 May 2022)

Información sobre tropas de Osetia del Sur que fueron enviadas como carne de cañón, recibieron toda la chatarra que ni los rusos querían, y en el campo de batalla el descontrol era absoluto, no sabían ni por qué lado les atacaban los ukros

_A fines de marzo, alrededor de 300 militares de la autoproclamada Osetia del Sur se negaron a participar en la guerra en el territorio de Ucrania y regresaron a Tskhinvali. Una fuente de la república, en conversación con Mediazona, explicó entonces que los militares fueron enviados “absolutamente sin nada, vacíos”, y los habitantes de la república les compraron chalecos antibalas y uniformes con su propio dinero. Todo el personal militar después de regresar fue despedido de la unidad._









«Над нами смеялись: вы, говорят, что — смертники?». Разговор военных из Южной Осетии и главы республики Анатолия Бибилова


В конце марта многие контрактники из Южной Осетии отказались воевать в Украине. После этого, по данным источника «Медиаз...




zona-media.translate.goog


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Han juankeado la cuenta a @Giles Amaury ?



No, como ha dicho Keylargof los comentarios esos eran en plan sarcástico 



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Arrepentiros y purgar vuestros pecados ahora, hijosdeputa, antes de que Putin os folle a pelo todo el núcleo del alma.






Giles Amaury dijo:


> Completo esta importantísima información de última hora:
> 
> 
> 
> BROOOOTAL. Y no podía faltar lo de que es un pederasta ¿Os habéis fijado como desde el 2015 todos los miembros de las élites anglas sionistas y masonas son pederastas?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, como ha dicho Keylargof los comentarios esos eran en plan sarcástico



Iba a preguntar cuánto pagaban por una cuenta como la mía.


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 May 2022)

A los de Azovstal se les ve todavía muy enteros y con ganas de dar guerra. Viendo el ritmo al que estos días se está atizando a los ruskis en todos los frentes igual obra el milagro. Y tras leer el articulo del CEO de la fábrica y ver la cantidad de refugios y tuneles que hay allí debajo, ya no descarto que esa gente aguante ahí facilmente un mes más.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Los ucras van a por Crimea ... ole ole !!!


----------



## ELVR (4 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Iba a preguntar cuánto pagaban por una cuenta como la mía.



Yo estoy dispuesto a venderme yen rublos que entré por curiosidad en el hilo chinchetado y había un vídeo del YT explicando que el rublo se ha convertido en la moneda casi oficial del sur de Europa.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Corren rumores en Moscú de que exgenerales/funcionarios de la KGB se están preparando para derrocar al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, que se considera cada vez más en Rusia como un error estratégico/un desastre económico.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Troleo de los ucranianos jojo


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Doy ideas por si alguien tiene algun acuario


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo que está claro es que en el argumentario putinesco se utilizan dos excusas para justificar el desastre de guerra que han llevado hasta ahora: las fintas y la chatarra.

Lo de Kiev y el norte de Ucrania fue una finta para que los ucranianos concentraron tropas allí mientras lo rusos iban ocupando el sur. Lo rusos nunca pretendieron tomar Kiev, por eso se retiraron de allí. Y por eso si en Donbas no consiguen hacer avances significativos, va a dar igual porque eso también era una finta

Los rusos han sacado la chatarra para combatir en Ucrania. El armamento y equipamiento todo guapo lo han dejado para cuando se enfrenten a la OTAN. Como nos ha explicado perfectamente nuestro insigne mariscal, el hundimiento del Moskva no tiene importancia porque era chatarra.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

Mala idea lo de meterse en los arboles,que se acaban convirtiendo en mas metralla.

Bien lo aprendieron los americanos en las Ardenas o en el bosque Hurtgen.


----------



## Albion (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Troleo de los ucranianos jojo



Muy británico eso de poner maniquíes. Lo hizo Monty en el Alamein y Allenby durante la ofensiva final en Palestina durante la Primera Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Troleo de los ucranianos jojo


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

El video duraba 24 minutos...
La traducción rusa dice esto:

*Tomas épicas de batallas de tiro y cautiverio de ukrov.

En el video, el trabajo del destacamento de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" durante la limpieza del sector privado en la ciudad de Popasna, región de Lugansk.*











*Video del trabajo de los cálculos de las instalaciones de artillería autopropulsada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa "Malka", según las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la realización de la NMD en Ucrania.*


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Gay detected


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

Hace días, que Oryx tiene clavados los tanques en 600, pese a los videos que circulan.


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

No es Arizona aviso.

*La OTAN está trasladando equipo militar pesado a los países bálticos. Ha aparecido un video de un convoy con equipo militar moviéndose hacia la frontera con Rusia. 






*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 May 2022)

Buen análisis en este hilo de un General de Sofa de los destacados de verdad no pacosdemierda


Terreno perdido por los rusos cerca de Kharkov (Zona de alta importancia) por su cercanía a la segunda ciudad del país 













Los rusos han perdido mucha lata y soldados en el Dombass (No tantos como en Kiev) pero si tienen un desgaste importante


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Troleo de los ucranianos jojo


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hace días, que Oryx tiene clavados los tanques en 600, pese a los videos que circulan.



Eso se llama sobrecarga de trabajo. Lo normal es que tengan semanas de trabajo atrasado.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Corren rumores en Moscú de que exgenerales/funcionarios de la KGB se están preparando para derrocar al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, que se considera cada vez más en Rusia como un error estratégico/un desastre económico.



Putina no duraría ni dos minutos fuera del búnker en el que está encerrado a cal y canto.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ucras van a por Crimea ... ole ole !!!



A la larga la recuperarán. Quizás no con Putina, pero sí con el que venga detrás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

autentica finta por fin



Dr Polux dijo:


> Troleo de los ucranianos jojo


----------



## Casino (4 May 2022)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> A la larga la recuperarán. Quizás no con Putina, pero sí con el que venga detrás.




Yo creo, desde mi humilde ignorancia, que la van a recuperar este verano.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## tomcat ii (4 May 2022)

Se empieza a mover el tema crímenes de guerra. Foreros Doritovitas, idos preparando hijos de puta, Internet no olvida, cerdos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

operacion de deschatarramiento en curso 





el Fallero no para


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

el sabotaje del kremlin montó huelga del metal en cadiz a causa de este submarino
tienen que cerrarse las embajadas rusas ya, antes que el petroleo y demas sanciones


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

siguen las casualidades

Rusia: un gran incendio arde en la zona industrial de Dzerzhinsky en la región de Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

El submarino peral no es que lo tirasen al agua y no flotase..es que hicieron los cálculo mal y hubo que alargarlo 10 metros


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Vulgares saqueadores

los ocupantes sacaron unas 400.000 toneladas de grano de los territorios ocupados de #Ukraine , informa el Ministerio de Política Agraria y Alimentación. Esto es casi un tercio de todas las reservas de cereales en las regiones ocupadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

eso no se hace sin instrucciones al más alto nivel



paconan dijo:


> Vulgares saqueadores
> 
> los ocupantes sacaron unas 400.000 toneladas de grano de los territorios ocupados de #Ukraine , informa el Ministerio de Política Agraria y Alimentación. Esto es casi un tercio de todas las reservas de cereales en las regiones ocupadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Un hilo interesante sobre la Armada Rusa y el papel que esta desempeñando en la guerra

La Marina #Russian es sobre el papel una de las más poderosas del planeta. Sin embargo, ha perdido 4 o 5 barcos a causa de la acción enemiga. En una guerra terrestre, contra un país sin apenas armada.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Rumores

La movilización y la declaración oficial de guerra se discuten constantemente en #Kremlin . De hecho, los líderes rusos han discutido la movilización con mayor frecuencia y profundidad que antes. #Putin ha estado discutiendo las opciones, INCLUYENDO la declaración de guerra y la movilización el 9 de mayo


----------



## gargamelix (4 May 2022)

@txusky_g aquí tienes a la Inna.

Inna Afinogenova, estrella de Russia Today en español, deja la cadena porque está contra la guerra

Dice que se va de RT porque no quiere hacer propaganda. Diría que llega un poco tarde para eso, pero progresa adecuadamente.

De todas formas si se cree la mitad de las cosas que ha dicho en RT anteriormente, tiene que ser un tostón cuando no estéis _hasiendo el delisioso_.


----------



## Trovador (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ucras van a por Crimea ... ole ole !!!



Con Sebastopol incluida.

Por cierto. Hay que recordar que esa base debería haber sido devuelta a Ucrania en 2017...y que en 2010 el lamebotas rusas, Yanukóvich, prorrogó la concesión a Rusia hasta el 2042...acuerdo que siempre fue declarado inconstitucional por la oposición.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores
> 
> La movilización y la declaración oficial de guerra se discuten constantemente en #Kremlin . De hecho, los líderes rusos han discutido la movilización con mayor frecuencia y profundidad que antes. #Putin ha estado discutiendo las opciones, INCLUYENDO la declaración de guerra y la movilización el 9 de mayo



Y eso cambia algo?..


----------



## tomcat ii (4 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> @txusky_g aquí tienes a la Inna.
> 
> Inna Afinogenova, estrella de Russia Today en español, deja la cadena porque está contra la guerra
> 
> ...



Tarde puta, Nuremberg te espera y no olvidamos.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y eso cambia algo?..



esto ya se lo hemos discutido hasta la saciedad en este hilo

No se la significancia que tendria la declaracion de guerra en clave interna, mas alla de la admision que el tema va muy mal. 

Quizas podrian hacer levas forzosas, vale y de que le sirven si no puede ni equipar a los efectivos que tiene desplegados ahora?
Cual seria la reaccion del publico que hasta ahora va tragando lo de la "operacion especial"?

Que ventaja tactica o estrategica podria conseguir? porque la realidad es que constitucionalmente y operativamente el Putin puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones en estos momentos, y tampoco es que le importe pero si necesita algun tipo de cobertura legal, la Duma esta a su servicio para aprobar cualquier ley en un par de dias

Yo creo que todo esto entra en la "narrativa", dar algo de carnaza para que los troles de internet tengan algo que echarse a la boca


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y eso cambia algo?..



Pues si, movilización general , meter reservistas y toda la tropa disponible en ucrania

La edad promedio de los soldados rusos caidos en Ucrania es de 28 años. Así lo informa Important Stories, que logró confirmar la muerte de 1855 soldados rusos. La publicación estableció las fechas de nacimiento de 1358 personas -y averiguó que el 80% de los muertos tenían menos de 35 años-.



Esto no está confirmado
Los hombres de 18 a 60 años pueden tener prohibido viajar al extranjero - Gulagu.net Según la fuente del proyecto, en caso de inicio de la movilización, el FSB, el FSVNG y el Ministerio del Interior velarán por la implementación de las medidas restrictivas.




Mas rumores

#Putin discutió en detalle, bajo el liderazgo de #Patrushev , planes para provocaciones usando armas químicas contra civiles en las regiones de Bryansk, Kursk, Belgorod, Voronezh y Rostov para acusar a #Ukraine de usar estas armas y declarar guerra y movilización

#Putin y #Patrushev están de acuerdo en que las provocaciones pueden movilizar a los rusos, justificar una declaración de guerra, apoyar la movilización y alentar a las tropas rusas. Putin ve las provocaciones relacionadas con el uso de armas químicas en Rusia como una justificación para la posibilidad de un ataque nuclear


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vulgares saqueadores
> 
> los ocupantes sacaron unas 400.000 toneladas de grano de los territorios ocupados de #Ukraine , informa el Ministerio de Política Agraria y Alimentación. Esto es casi un tercio de todas las reservas de cereales en las regiones ocupadas.



Son la horda: se llevan el grano, móviles, tvs y tablets para regalar a la parienta... manda cojones.


----------



## favelados (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pepinazos made in Ucrania

Un adelanto de lo que va a pasar cuando tengan operativos todos los cañones nuevos, esto lo están haciendo todavía con pepinos de fabricación nacional




> From the article “The Kvitnik guided artillery projectile is a high-precision high-precision fragmentation munition with a laser semi-active homing head (type 9E421). The Kvitnik laser-guided guided shell was first publicly revealed in 2001. Mass production commenced in 2013. However, in 2014 production was stopped due to Russian military actions in Ukraine. It appeared that 70% of the components were imported from Russia. In 2017 developers demonstrated a pre-production version of the Kvitnik with no Russian components. In 2018 development was complete and Kvitnik was ready for production once again. The Kvitnik is a 152 mm guided shell, while there is also a Kvitnik-E 155 mm export version, which was first publicly revealed in 2007.
> 
> The Kvitnik uses inertial guidance at the mid-course of its trajectory in order to maintain its ballistic arc. At terminal phase it uses semi-active laser homing. After modernization of the product, a new projectile with new quality characteristics practically appeared to become a new product due to, first of all, its digital signal processing. Much of the complex parts are produced at the factory, in particular the elements of the gyroscope. As a result of substitution of Russian components, only 3 floors of boards are used in the Kvitnyk homing head instead of 10. The range of systems the projectile can be used with has been expanded, as well as shot range and anti-interference capacity. Digital programming of the projectile before firing is also implemented. “Kvitnyk” is much more effective than common shells used in Ukraine’s Armed Force.” Also, these are made in Ukraine


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Interesante... pero peazo tocho, aviso










The story of Putin, as told by those in the room with him


Samuel Lovett speaks to diplomats, political aides, journalists and academics who have all met Putin over the past 22 years and witnessed his evolution




www.independent.co.uk






Algunas perlas escogidas...


_The Blairs, Lyne and other British officials were taken around the grounds and buildings of Peterhof Palace, to the west of the city, shown the famous Hermitage and invited to the premiere of a new production of War and Peace at the Mariinsky Theatre. By all accounts, Putin was on a charm offensive.
“He deliberately chose grandiose settings to impress,” says Lyne. “But he personally was quite nervous at the time, one really sensed that he was the new boy. He wasn't at all sure how to play the leader and he was up against somebody who, by that time, had been prime minister for four years and enormously successful._

...

_ “There was nothing remarkable about him,” says Lord George Robertson, the former general secretary of Nato from 1999 to 2004. “Sometimes when you meet people, you’re magnetised by their presence. Putin had nothing about him. The suit was plain blue. The tie was blue with polka dots. The watch was absolutely plain. There were no cufflinks. No jewellery. A classical intelligence officer.” _

....

_“He tells this story, about his time there, which is very illustrative for where he finds himself today. When he was a kid, he hung out on the staircase of these collective flats where you all share a bathroom. The staircases were full of rats and he would go beat them to death with sticks to amuse himself.
“On this one occasion, as he tells it, he’s cornered by a big black rat, and he had it with a stick ready to kill it. The black rat, with no alternative, leapt on to his head, scratched him and ran off. He uses this to say you shouldn't corner people. The trouble now is he's the cornered rat.”_

...

_“Between 2001 to 2003, what struck me was that he was becoming more hubristic. On one of the visits, there were more horses, more luxury, more gold toilet fittings, and so on, in his dacha. He was living this imperial lifestyle, rather than a normal leader-type lifestyle. And that got worse.”
Manning, too, was harbouring his own doubts of Putin and what the man’s true intentions were. “My sense of the man then was of somebody who was weary, who was feeling his way, who was instinctively suspicious, who would test propositions and people. There was a sense I think, even at the beginning, that relationships were more likely than not to be zero sum in his eyes.”_

...

_The falling out over Akhmed Zakayev was a case in point. Deputy prime minister of Chechnya at the time, Zakayev was charged with 13 offences by Russia, including acts of terrorism, torture and the kidnapping of two Orthodox priests. Zakayev had fled Russia and taken refuge in the UK, which, following the intervention of a British court in November 2003, rejected Putin’s calls to extradite the wanted Chechen leader.
“Putin was personally furious at this,” says Lyne. “Putin, who doesn't understand the west, has spent very little time in the west and doesn't understand the rule of law. He simply could not understand these were not political decisions. So I kept being told that Putin was puzzled by this ‘Why has Tony Blair taken the political decision not to send Zakayev back to Russia?’
“We explained to we were blue in the face that we had courts in Britain, the prime minister could not overrule the courts even if you wanted to. Putin took this very personally. Blair had done something bad to him. Therefore, he had to retaliate because that's absolutely in his character. It's the little boy who used to get into fights in the backstreets of Leningrad and learn to knock other boys over, or, as he once said, ‘Get your retaliation in first.’”_

...

_Fast forward to September 2004, as Kampfner and his fellow Russian specialists emerged at 1am from Putin’s lavish mansion in Novo-Ogaryevo, there was a clear consensus among the group that “Putin had given up on the west”.
“No matter what viewpoint we had, we all sort of agreed that that was the period in which Putin turned,” says Kampfer. “He had basically reverted to Soviet type, having sort of flirted with what he thought was a risky position of being moderately friendly to the west. He then basically went back into his adversarial mindset, on the basis of what he insisted to himself was a great betrayal.”_

...

_At the 2009 conference, Sherr recalls, Putin “very casually” declared that there was “absolutely nothing wrong with Adolf Hitler's foreign policy or anything he did until March 1939,” when the Nazis annexed the Czech parts of Bohemia and Moravia.
“Hitler’s argument was that he was simply re-unifying historical German lands,” says Sherr. “In the same way, Putin was now speaking about the unity of Russia and the Russian world.
“It was becoming clear that the doctrinal basis for Putin's foreign policy was very similar to that earlier period of Hitler's policy, where he said to Chamberlain and others, ‘I'm just taking what is ours historically.’_

...

_Angela Stent, a foreign policy expert who has attended the majority of Valdai meetings since 2004, saw this mirrored in the conferences that were held from 2014 onward.
The meetings had swollen in size, losing the intimacy of the earlier meetings and making it harder to hold direct one-to-one conversations with Putin, who was becoming ever isolated within his inner circle. Increasingly, they were becoming a celebration of Russia, the country’s “own version of Davos”, says Stent.
“In the last eight years, Putin has started using the conferences to inveigh against LGBTQ rights, against political correctness, against what he saw as the decadence of the European Union, ‘We are the true Christians, the West is Satanic.’_

...

_Such insights open a window, as small as it may be, into the mind behind the man that is Vladimir Putin. Kept distant and isolated from the glare of Western observers, the Russian strongman remains an enigma, his motives in Ukraine muddled and unclear, but the perceptions built up by those who have spent time in his company share some commonalities.
Most are in agreement that there is always a quiet but flammable rage lurking beneath the surface – visceral and violent enough to sporadically shatter the controlled persona he has cultivated over the years.
It’s this rage which has driven Putin to acts of savage barbarism and the establishment of a totalitarian regime that shows little mercy to its enemies, they say. It’s a rage that has been expressed throughout his administration, in the killing of civilians in Chechnya, the flattening of Grozny, the brutal mishandling of the Beslan school siege, the bombing of Aleppo, the poisoning of dissidents, and the rape, torture and murder of innocent Ukrainians._

...

_“He’s been there far too long, remote from ordinary people, from challenge, from any real set of political constraints,” says Robertson. “And it’s allowed a lot of the emotional flashes that I saw to become major obsessions and brought us to where we are today.”_


----------



## César Borgia (4 May 2022)




----------



## Kylo (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> El video duraba 24 minutos...
> La traducción rusa dice esto:
> 
> *Tomas épicas de batallas de tiro y cautiverio de ukrov.
> ...



No hay certeza de que que los mercenarios de Wagner esten en Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Estos juguetitos molan. Pero ofensivas ucranianas podría acercar el frente a Mariupol y reabastecer Azovstal, sin tener que llegar allí con fuerza terrestre. Hay mucho espacio para que aterricen


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> No hay certeza de que que los mercenarios de Wagner esten en Ucrania











Rusia despliega mercenarios Wagner en Ucrania | DW | 28.03.2022


Las fuertes bajas entre sus tropas y una invasión estancada, forzó a Moscú a utilizar a sus paramilitares, denunció Reino Unido.




www.dw.com













Al menos 3.000 de los temidos mercenarios Wagner de Rusia han sido asesinados en Ucrania, según la inteligencia británica


Los muertos incluían 200 efectivos enviados a Kiev antes del conflicto.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

Un poco de humor.

Esta vez nos contesta El Exterminador y nos dice que los ucras están entrando en pueblos vacios al Este de Jarkov.

Mi contestación.



> El Exterminador dijo:
> *Otro de esos maravillosos y duros contrataques ucranianos, en ciudades abandonadas ?*



Qué, se están replegando tácticamente los rusos como en Kiev? Para concentrarse en el Donbass. Y los ucranianos entran en pueblos vacíos 

Ni con el Mortadelo y Filemón me reía tanto.

Por *El exterminador*

"Ya están llegando a kiev...me da a mi que lo pierde toda"

"Ya están cerca de kiev....joder, ni 2 días tardarán en tomar el país...patético"

"A pelo hasta el corazón de Kiev"

"Que aún haya gente que se piense que querían tomar Kiev..." 

"Tan Mongolos que os pensabais que el plan inicial era Kiev, desviaban la atención principal del sector sur.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Si dice que es falso ...







Peskov calificó la información sobre una posible movilización en Rusia el 9 de mayo como “tontería y falsedad”.



*Peskov llamó informes sin sentido sobre una posible movilización en Rusia*
Los datos sobre una posible movilización en Rusia son una tontería. Así lo anunció el 4 de mayo el secretario de prensa del presidente del país, *Dmitry Peskov* .
Comentó los informes de que la movilización podría anunciarse en Rusia el 9 de mayo. Según él, estas declaraciones son tonterías y falsas.









Песков назвал чушью сообщения о возможной мобилизации в России


Данные о возможной мобилизации в России являются чушью. Об этом 4 мая заявил пресс-секретарь президента страны Дмитрий Песков.




regnum.ru


----------



## Nuzzo (4 May 2022)

Aqui los rusos van diciendo que los ucrainos ya estan en Staryi Saltiv...esto huele a una preparación para ataque de Chuhuiv a Kupyansk con tal de poner en riesgo la linea de abastecemiento para Izum.
Chuhuiv esta a 80 kilometros de Kupyansk, deben empujar 60 para poner Kupyansk bajo fuego de la artilleria pesada y los Grads...40 si usan los regalos de Tio Sam.


----------



## Albion (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estos juguetitos molan. Pero ofensivas ucranianas podría acercar el frente a Mariupol y reabastecer Azovstal, sin tener que llegar allí con fuerza terrestre. Hay mucho espacio para que aterricen



Pulido, con los drones tiene una fijación casi sexual.


----------



## keylargof (4 May 2022)

Y


César Borgia dijo:


>



Sigue la epidemia de incendios en Rusia. Están fallando muchísimas freidoras, ya es mala suerte


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un poco de humor.
> 
> Esta vez nos contesta El Exterminador y nos dice que los ucras están entrando en pueblos vacios al Este de Jarkov.
> 
> ...



Igual que los Harkonnen - Planes en los planes de los planes

Ajedrez quantico 5D, atacando y no atacando al mismo tiempo, todo depende del colapso de la funcion de onda


----------



## keylargof (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vulgares saqueadores
> 
> los ocupantes sacaron unas 400.000 toneladas de grano de los territorios ocupados de #Ukraine , informa el Ministerio de Política Agraria y Alimentación. Esto es casi un tercio de todas las reservas de cereales en las regiones ocupadas.



Absolutamente asombroso como los rusos, traidores como el Orinal Retretes y los retrasados mentales putincels del foro han pasado de "tomaremos Kiev en 48 horas, impresionante despliegue ruso e 4 frentes, imparable, que demostración de poderío" a decir, tras 2 meses de rudículo, "ej que en todas laj guerraj se saquea"


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

A ese precio es rentable venderlo?

*India quiere que Rusia descuente su petróleo por debajo de $ 70 por barril en medio de la guerra*
*India está tratando de obtener mayores descuentos en el petróleo ruso para compensar el riesgo de tratar con el productor de la OPEP+ a medida que otros compradores se alejan, según personas con conocimiento del tema.*

India está tratando de obtener mayores descuentos en el petróleo ruso para compensar el riesgo de tratar con el productor de la OPEP+ a medida que otros compradores se alejan, según personas con conocimiento del tema.

La nación del sur de Asia está buscando cargamentos rusos a menos de $ 70 por barril entregados para compensar obstáculos adicionales, como asegurar el financiamiento para compras, en conversaciones de alto nivel entre los dos países, dijeron las personas, que pidieron no ser identificadas. ya que las discusiones son confidenciales. El Brent de referencia mundial se cotiza actualmente cerca de $ 108 por barril.

Las refinerías estatales y privadas del tercer mayor importador de petróleo del mundo han comprado más de 40 millones de barriles de crudo ruso desde la invasión de Ucrania a fines de febrero, dijeron las personas. Eso es un 20% más que los flujos de Rusia a India para todo 2021, según cálculos de Bloomberg basados en datos del Ministerio de Comercio.

India , que importa más del 85% de su petróleo, se encuentra entre los pocos compradores restantes de crudo ruso, una fuente clave de ingresos para el régimen de Vladimir Putin. La evaporación de la demanda europea está ejerciendo una fuerte presión sobre la industria petrolera de Rusia, y el gobierno prevé que la producción podría caer hasta un 17% este año.

Los flujos de petróleo ruso a la India no están sancionados, pero el endurecimiento de las restricciones internacionales en áreas como los seguros marítimos y la presión sobre Nueva Delhi por parte de EE. UU. están dificultando el comercio. El primer ministro Narendra Modi se ha resistido hasta ahora al estímulo occidental de reducir su relación con Moscú debido a la oportunidad de obtener petróleo con grandes descuentos. India también depende en gran medida de las importaciones de armas rusas.

Las refinerías estatales de la India pueden tomar alrededor de 15 millones de barriles al mes, alrededor del 10% de las importaciones totales, si Rusia acepta las demandas de precios y entrega el petróleo a la India, dijeron las personas. Los procesadores afiliados al gobierno se beneficiarán de cualquier acuerdo potencial, dijeron. Las refinerías privadas como Reliance Industries Ltd. y Nayara Energy Ltd. suelen comprar su crudo individualmente.

El gobierno indio no respondió de inmediato a un correo electrónico en busca de comentarios.

Moscú está buscando formas de mantener el flujo de suministros a India, tanto desde el oeste a través del Mar Báltico como en rutas desde el Lejano Oriente ruso que se vuelven más accesibles durante el verano, dijeron las personas.

Los dos países incluso han estado explorando desviar algo de crudo a través de Vladivostok en el Lejano Oriente. Si bien el viaje por mar desde allí a la India sería más rápido, probablemente habría mayores costos y obstáculos logísticos en el transporte del petróleo por tierra.




https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/india-wants-russia-to-discount-its-oil-to-below-70-a-barrel-amid-war-122050400709_1.html?utm_source=SEO&utm_medium=ST


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Video de francotiradores SSO ucranianos. Afirman que destruyeron un BMP-2 con proyectiles perforantes e incendiarios que golpearon sus municiones y dañaron otro vehículo al golpear su motor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 May 2022)

*TARDE GVARROS
BUESTRA VACUNA LLEVA NANO ISLAM
POR ESO EL BURKA BOZAL
ucraña ha sido una distraccion

ahora sois moros

Origin of the smart dust concept*




__





What is smart dust and how is it used?


Smart dust refers to wireless networks of sub-millimeter-scale autonomous computing and sensing platforms not larger than a grain of sand. Smart dust senses and records data about its environment such as light, temperature, sound, presence of toxins or vibrations, and transmits that data...



www.nanowerk.com




‘Smart Dust’ was first conceived in the 1990s by Dr. Kris Pister while a professor of electrical engineering at the University of California, Berkeley, as a simple way to deploy intelligent wireless sensors.











TOMAD ISLAN EN VENA CABRONES
MECCA Y KAABA EN TU CELULAS









At the time, Pister imagined a world in which ubiquitous sensors could measure everything that could be measured. Immediately, he thought about environmental applications such as weather tracking (read his concept paper from 2000: Emerging challenges: Mobile networking for “Smart Dust”).​
But it doesn’t come as a surprise that it was the military that gave the impetus, and financing, for developing smart dust. In 1992, DARPA funded Pister’s research in the Smart Dust project (you can read the original proposal here as PDF).







_Schematic of a smart dust battlefield sensor network as depicted in the grant application for DARPA’s Smart Dust project: Thousands of sensor nodes covering square kilometers are delivered by autonomous helicopter. They track motion of vehicles for hours/days, and report information superimposed on live video when interrogated by hand-held receiver or helicopter-borne receiver. _
*Components of a smart dust mote*​Very basically, every mote consists of four device classes: sensors, circuits, communication, and power supply. In a wireless sensor node this would conceptually look like this schematic:


_Example for the system design of a wireless sensor node. It consists of a 3D-printed functional cube package which contains several inkjet-printed sensors and the antenna. The circuit board has also been 3D-printed and contains the microelectronics enclosed in the package. (Source: DOI 10.1002/admt.201700051)_​
The entire package contains one or more MEMS or NEMS *sensors* to perform the mote’s principal sensing purpose of detecting and measuring things like vibration, temperature, pressure, sound, light, magnetic field, etc. *Circuits* (microcontroller) to interface with the sensors and process and store data. *Communication* ideally comprises a transmitter and 3D antenna which ensures equal radiation in all directions, thus enabling orientation insensitive communication. *Power supply* for the entire mote, depending on the area of operation, could be a solar cell array or some form of thin-film battery or supercapacitor.

The whole package looks like this:


[I]Read more about this [URL='https://www.nanowerk.com/spotlight/spotid=46930.php']3D-printed, fully integrated wireless sensor device[/URL].[/I][/CENTER]

Although the cube dimensions in above example are 21 mm on each side, it illustrates the basic concept and component architecture of a smart dust mote. Inevitable miniaturization will ultimately lead to sub-micron scale for these devices.

Here are two more examples of how miniaturization leads to incredibly tiny components.

[I]3D printed microscale lens systems[/I]

[CENTER][IMG alt="Example for the system design of a wireless sensor node"]
[I]Scanning electron microscope image of the hexagonal lens arrangement. Each doublet lens system has a diameter of 120 µm and a height of 128 µm. Scale bar, 100 µm. (Source: DOI 10.1038/NPHOTON.2016.121)[/I][/CENTER]

Researchers have demonstrated fully working multi-lens objectives with sizes of around 100 microns, roughly the size of a grain of salt, that could lead to smart dust motes with autonomous vision. The lenses show unprecedented performances and high optical quality with resolutions of up to 500 line pairs per millimeter for imaging applications.

[I]Dust-sized power supply[/I]

Ever smaller energy storage devices in the submillimeter range for even smaller microelectronic components are a major technical challenge. Nevertheless, researchers manage to continuously reduce their size, as this example of a [URL='https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-news2/newsid=58660.php']nanosupercapacitor[/URL] shows – it is the size of a speck of dust but packs the voltage of an AAA battery:

[CENTER][IMG alt="Example for the system design of a wireless sensor node"]https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-news2/id58660_1.png
[I]Each of the 90 tubular supercapacitors on the fingertip holds a volume of just 1 nanoliter (0.001 mm3) but delivers up to 1.6 V supply voltage.[/I][/CENTER]
[SIZE=6][B]Neural smart dust[/B][/SIZE]

Granted, this application is a bit further out, but actively worked on by researchers. And, again, the military is spearheading this through DARPA’s [URL='https://www.darpa.mil/program/electrical-prescriptions']Electrical Prescriptions (ElectRx) program[/URL].​


----------



## Josant2022 (4 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A ese precio es rentable venderlo?
> 
> *India quiere que Rusia descuente su petróleo por debajo de $ 70 por barril en medio de la guerra*
> *India está tratando de obtener mayores descuentos en el petróleo ruso para compensar el riesgo de tratar con el productor de la OPEP+ a medida que otros compradores se alejan, según personas con conocimiento del tema.*
> ...



Que cachondos los indios, petroleo con un 35% de descuento a pagar una vez entregado y ya veremos. Cuanto menos compre europa mas descuento pediran, no son listos ni nada

Luego ya veremos si no empiezan a pasar cositas a los barquitos que la alta mar es muy traicionera, ya lo decia mi abuelo, que no habia que meterse donde no daba pie

Si Alemania y la UE se ponen serios y dejan de comprar a rusia, en 12 meses estan fuera de combate


----------



## Josant2022 (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vulgares saqueadores
> 
> los ocupantes sacaron unas 400.000 toneladas de grano de los territorios ocupados de #Ukraine , informa el Ministerio de Política Agraria y Alimentación. Esto es casi un tercio de todas las reservas de cereales en las regiones ocupadas.




Al precio actual unos 450 millones de dólares. Es buen botín. Hijos de perra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 May 2022)

pronto la nano tecnologia alterar vuestros cerebros

y cuando veias fotos antiguas del insituto

os hara ver esto

Archillect @archillect​ May 3



May 3, 2022 · 2:41 AM UTC

Y PENSARAIS QUE SIEMPRE FUISTEIS MOROS Y LLEVAIS CHADOR Y BOZAL​


----------



## tomcat ii (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si dice que es falso ...
> 
> 
> Peskov calificó la información sobre una posible movilización en Rusia el 9 de mayo como “tontería y falsedad”.
> ...



Este tio tiene cara de retrasado o me lo parece a mi? pregunta seria, en esta foto quizá no se ve tanto.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que cachondos los indios, petroleo con un 35% de descuento a pagar una vez entregado y ya veremos. Cuanto menos compre europa mas descuento pediran, no son listos ni nada
> 
> Luego ya veremos si no empiezan a pasar cositas a los barquitos que la alta mar es muy traicionera, ya lo decia mi abuelo, que no habia que meterse donde no daba pie
> 
> Si Alemania y la UE se ponen serios y dejan de comprar a rusia, en 12 meses estan fuera de combate



la UE compra casi la mitad de las exportaciones de petróleo y derivados de Rusia


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Este tio tiene cara de retrasado o me lo parece a mi? pregunta seria, en esta foto quizá no se ve tanto.



Sindrome alcoholico fetal

Lo tipico


----------



## tomcat ii (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A ese precio es rentable venderlo?
> 
> *India quiere que Rusia descuente su petróleo por debajo de $ 70 por barril en medio de la guerra*
> *India está tratando de obtener mayores descuentos en el petróleo ruso para compensar el riesgo de tratar con el productor de la OPEP+ a medida que otros compradores se alejan, según personas con conocimiento del tema.*
> ...



Llevamos 50 años importando herramienta industrial de medio mundo, de los indios nunca ha durado un proveedor más de dos años, son un desastre para todo.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la UE compra casi la mitad de las exportaciones de petróleo y derivados de Rusia



Y el problema es que encontrar otro comprador a ese nivel es la hostia de jodido

Que se lo digan al reino unido, que colocaba un 48% de sus exportaciones a la UE y solo con meterles inspecciones y papeleo han caido casi un 18%


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Llevamos 50 años importando herramienta industrial de medio mundo, de los indios nunca ha durado un proveedor más de dos años, son un desastre para todo.



Yo he trabajado esporadicamente con ellos y nunca mais

Los africanos hacen lo que pueden dentro de sus limitaciones
Los chinos intentan sacar ventaja pero una vez dejas las cosas claras se portan
Los sudamericanos van parriba y pabajo segun le de a la economia y tienen bastante burocracia

Los indios... jooder, las tienen todas, liantes, mal organizados, mal pagadores, papeleos interminables, discusiones continuas, mal rollo... quita quita


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 May 2022)

Que bueno saber de este tío otra vez. Veterano del US Army. Que estuvo en la reconquista de Irpin, dando caña en algún lugar de Kharkov, en una unidad compuesta por ex-SOF británicos y norteamericanos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)




----------



## At4008 (4 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> @txusky_g aquí tienes a la Inna.
> 
> Inna Afinogenova, estrella de Russia Today en español, deja la cadena porque está contra la guerra
> 
> ...



Ha estado haciendo propaganda hasta que cerraron la sucursal donde trabajaba y coincide que se ha puesto contra la propaganda desde que dejó de cobrar.

Me fío más de Amber Turd que de esta cabrona.


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Se empieza a mover el tema crímenes de guerra. Foreros Doritovitas, idos preparando hijos de puta, Internet no olvida, cerdos.



Que tengan cuidado calopez y los foreros de burbuja no sea que les cojan como los Lord Haw Haw de España.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047151



Y que metodologia es esa?

Porque tiene toda la pinta de ser "pongo lo que me sale del nabo porque en internet vale todo"

A menos que este incluyendo mujeres y niños en esos "nazis a los que no se les dio cuartel"


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que metodologia es esa?
> 
> Porque tiene toda la pinta de ser "pongo lo que me sale del nabo porque en internet vale todo"
> 
> A menos que este incluyendo mujeres y niños en esos "nazis a los que no se les dio cuartel"



La metodología de "lo que he encontrado en un canal de Telegram totalmente fiable porque siempre pone que a Rusia todo le va a las mil maravillas".


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La metodología de "lo que he encontrado en un canal de Telegram totalmente fiable porque siempre pone que a Rusia todo le va a las mil maravillas".



o me invento numeros directamente


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> @txusky_g aquí tienes a la Inna.
> 
> Inna Afinogenova, estrella de Russia Today en español, deja la cadena porque está contra la guerra
> 
> ...



Gracias. Como siempre, en este hilo dimos la primicia, aún sin conocer la noticia. Es más, la hemos dado antes de que ella tomara la decisión.

Por cierto, esperadla en La Sexta y Publico a no mucho tardar.


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso se llama sobrecarga de trabajo. Lo normal es que tengan semanas de trabajo atrasado.



ahora han puesto 2 más, ya llegan a 602

1x T-72B3 MBT (captured) 
1x Unknown tank (destroyed) 
1x BMP-3 IFV (captured) 
2x BMP-2 IFV (captured) 
1x BMP-1 IFV (damaged)

Todo lo que ponen son escabechinas pero gravadas a mucha distancia, para mi que los rusos están avanzando, perdiendo hasta el apuntador pero avanzan. Avanzan a la vez que se deshacen.

Por eso no hay fotos que sirvan para verificar las unidades destruidas.


----------



## At4008 (4 May 2022)

Este youtuber americano (chino-mongol) está mostrando de primera mano todos los alrededores de Kiev arrasados por los rusos.

Fan-fact: le acompaña la estrella del porno americano "Porno Dan" Leal.


----------



## Casino (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si dice que es falso ...
> 
> 
> Peskov calificó la información sobre una posible movilización en Rusia el 9 de mayo como “tontería y falsedad”.
> ...




Si ese personaje dice que es mentira entonces es que es verdad.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## bubibartra (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y el problema es que encontrar otro comprador a ese nivel es la hostia de jodido
> 
> Que se lo digan al reino unido, que colocaba un 48% de sus exportaciones a la UE y solo con meterles inspecciones y papeleo han caido casi un 18%



solo un detalle que el petroleo estaba a 60 dolares hace un año y ahora esta a 107 y subira. Los rusos no precisan vender tanto ya. para los rusos es muuucho pero una bajada del precio que perder compradores, El petroleo ruso es caro de extraer, para ellos es peor un escenario como el de hace una decada con el petroleo a 30 el barril o menos (llego a estra bastante tiempo sobre 25) que perder el 40% de las ventas a 110 dolares el barril, el beneficio es mucho mayor en el segundo caso. mietras los precios se mantengan altos los rusos seguirán ganando muuucho con el petroleo.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A ese precio es rentable venderlo?
> 
> *India quiere que Rusia descuente su petróleo por debajo de $ 70 por barril en medio de la guerra*
> *India está tratando de obtener mayores descuentos en el petróleo ruso para compensar el riesgo de tratar con el productor de la OPEP+ a medida que otros compradores se alejan, según personas con conocimiento del tema.*
> ...



o sea, que el petroleo ruso que no compre uropa lo comprarán los indios
y el petroleo que los indios dejen de comprar en dondesea, lo comprarán los uropeos

ahora a putin lo financian los indios


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Si ese personaje dice que es mentira entonces es que es verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



El bocachanclas de exteriores Lavrov también dijo días antes de la operación especial que la intención de Rusia no era invadir Ucrania, solo eran maniobras, como para fiarse de lo que diga ahora el tal Peskov


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> o sea, que el petroleo ruso que no compre uropa lo comprarán los indios
> y el petroleo que los indios dejen de comprar en dondesea, lo comprarán los uropeos
> 
> ahora a putin lo financian los indios



Pero con descuento


----------



## Fiallo (4 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> @txusky_g aquí tienes a la Inna.
> 
> Inna Afinogenova, estrella de Russia Today en español, deja la cadena porque está contra la guerra
> 
> ...



Amiga de muchos comunistas y separatistas patrios.


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que metodologia es esa?
> 
> Porque tiene toda la pinta de ser "pongo lo que me sale del nabo porque en internet vale todo"
> 
> A menos que este incluyendo mujeres y niños en esos "nazis a los que no se les dio cuartel"



Pues siento decir que RTV1 dio esas cifras citando al primer adjunto a la Jefatura del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, el general Serguéi Rudskoi. No digo que sean ciertas. Solo hay que ir a la web y comprobarlo





Kylo dijo:


> No hay certeza de que que los mercenarios de Wagner esten en Ucrania



En este caso si, este video lo ha subido el grupo Wagner a su telegram, que obviamente no se llama así. Kamil en su ultimo hilo da datos sobre ese canal, y el nick de alguien para contratar sus servicios, no me lo he sacado de la manga,


----------



## duncan (4 May 2022)

Los putinejos ya están acabando con la paciencia de Yago


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> o sea, que el petroleo ruso que no compre uropa lo comprarán los indios
> y el petroleo que los indios dejen de comprar en dondesea, lo comprarán los uropeos
> 
> ahora a putin lo financian los indios



Espera que a eso de sumar y restar no han llegado.

Yo creo que los indios consumirán más combustible a partir de ahora. Dejaran el coche en marcha en la calle, los aviones y los barcos navegarán vacíos y sin rumbo, la peña tirará gasolina al Ganges,...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 May 2022)

Bielorrusia moviendo los S300 a la frontera con Ucrania y Polonia.


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Los putinejos ya están acabando con la paciencia de Yago



Acabo de escuchar 30 segundos y menciona una frase del libro de Fidel Castro la "Iniciativa Estratégica". No falla.

Según su perfil de Twitter se dedica a la exportación de productos de defensa.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Pues siento decir que RTV1 dio esas cifras citando al primer adjunto a la Jefatura del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, el general Serguéi Rudskoi. No digo que sean ciertas. Solo hay que ir a la web y comprobarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, entonces la "metodologia" del Zurulhov es copiar de internet

El metodo wikipedia


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ah, entonces la "metodologia" del Zurulhov es copiar de internet
> 
> El metodo wikipedia



Tengo un amigo que dice que mencionar a wiki es de mermaos.Lo mas bajo que hay


Añadido:
No consigo entender el sentido del humor ruso, ni ucraniano.






*El ejército británico continúa preparándose para la acción en áreas urbanas.** En manos de los soldados de infantería que siguen al tanque Challenger 2 que les allana el camino, se pueden ver rifles de asalto.*


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que metodologia es esa?
> 
> Porque tiene toda la pinta de ser "pongo lo que me sale del nabo porque en internet vale todo"
> 
> A menos que este incluyendo mujeres y niños en esos "nazis a los que no se les dio cuartel"



Doritov no tiene ninguna metodologia.El copia lo que dicen en otros sitios y luego lo hace como suyo cambiando frases para darselas de cultureta.

Se le ha pillado varias veces en guarderia y en el subforo historia wikipedeando.

¿Acaso alguien random puede saber los newton de apriete para los tornillos de la carlinga de un Shukoi?

Pues si le preguntas a doritov...el lo sabe.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 May 2022)

*ojojojojo*
​


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 May 2022)

Deberías haber puesto *850 MIL millones*. Los doritoputiners te zanquearían con mayor efusividad.


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 May 2022)

Todos tenemos ganas de una gran contraofensiva ucra, pero esta imagen muestra que por el momento es imposible. Hay una superioridad numérica manifiesta rusa en todos los frentes.

Los flancos, tanto norte como sur son los más espuestos del lado ruso y por donde se pueden empezar a ver cositas en breve.







Fuente.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Sin confirmar
Video de una oficina de alistamiento militar en Nizhnevartovsk a la que se arrojan cócteles Molotov.


Confirmado
*Incendio provocado de la oficina de alistamiento militar en el Okrug autónomo de Khanty-Mansi con cócteles Molotov captados en video*

En Nizhnevartovsk, personas desconocidas prendieron fuego a la comisaría militar con cócteles Molotov. El momento del crimen fue captado por las cámaras de vigilancia.

El video muestra cómo dos hombres arrojan una mezcla combustible a la entrada de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar, luego de lo cual huyen de la escena del crimen. Como resultado, el edificio de la comisaría militar se incendió, pero se extinguió rápidamente.

Anteriormente, URA.RU escribió que la policía del Okrug autónomo de Khanty-Mansiysk abrió un caso penal contra personas desconocidas que prendieron fuego a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar en Nizhnevartovsk. Se establece la identidad de los perpetradores.









Поджог военкомата в ХМАО «коктейлями Молотова» попал на видео


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## Casino (4 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Todos tenemos ganas de una gran contraofensiva ucra, pero esta imagen muestra que por el momento es imposible. Hay una superioridad numérica manifiesta rusa en todos los frentes.
> 
> Los flancos, tanto norte como sur son los más espuestos del lado ruso y por donde se pueden empezar a ver cositas en breve.
> 
> ...




Lo increíble es que en Donetsk, con 20 grupos tácticos frente a 3 de los ucranianos los orcos no rompan el frente. Los que estén guarneciendo esa línea los tienen que tener tan cuadrados como los de Mariupol.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## César Borgia (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y que metodologia es esa?
> 
> Porque tiene toda la pinta de ser "pongo lo que me sale del nabo porque en internet vale todo"
> 
> A menos que este incluyendo mujeres y niños en esos "nazis a los que no se les dio cuartel"



Pues como los muertos civiles prorusos de Dombas que unas veces te dice que son 10.000 otras 14.000 y el informe de la onu que les puse en el hilo de la chincheta te dice que son unos 3.000 y no son todos prorusos y de los años 2014 y 15 no de ahora. ...........

Toda la historia que te cuenta sobre el conflicto de Ucrania es una filfa porque pone las agresiones ucranianas pero obvia que los rusos llevan dando por saco a ucrania desde 1991.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Según su perfil de Twitter se dedica a la exportación de productos de defensa.



Está mal expresado eso, ya lo comentó alguna vez. Se refiere a que trata el tema de "exportación de productos de defensa" no a que se dedique a exportar productos de defensa.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero con descuento



ya, bueno, pero que tanto rollo con que no se puede prescindir del petroleo ruso, y mira

el truqui es que lo compren los indios y luego nosotros compremos el "caro" que ellos dejen de comprar


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Noticias de Mariúpol

El alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana destruida de #Mariupol dice que se ha perdido el contacto con las fuerzas ucranianas escondidas en la planta de acero #Azovstal en medio de feroces batallas con las tropas rusas. 


El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadim Boychenko, dijo al aire en el teletón nacional que se estaban dando combates en el territorio de Azovstal. Según él, la batalla ya se está dando dentro de la planta. 


Shoigu declaró que la Federación Rusa tiene control total sobre Mariupol.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Video de una oficina de alistamiento militar en Nizhnevartovsk a la que se arrojan cócteles Molotov.
> 
> 
> ...



Unos chavales que para comer McNuggets quieren ir a MacDonald's y no a Ucrania a robar gallinas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo increíble es que en Donetsk, con 20 grupos tácticos frente a 3 de los ucranianos los orcos no rompan el frente. Los que estén guarneciendo esa línea los tienen que tener tan cuadrados como los de Mariupol.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Porque los rusos no tienen más. Tienen toda la carne en el asador. Si avanzan a lo loco por cualquier lugar y se llevan ahí una buena tunda se les cae el tinglado. Probablemente no hay reservas de material utilizable. He leido hoy (Igual aqui mismo) que están disparando misiles de crucero desde los barcos de la flota del mar Caspio.


----------



## favelados (4 May 2022)

Hay toda una maquinaria de propaganda rusa funcionando, Zhukov puede elegir entre 6 o 7 versiones diferentes de unos mismos hechos todas generadas por la misma maquinaria, unas más equidistantes, otras de fuentes aparentemente independientes, y otras ya mas descaradamente prorusas que sirvrn para hacer más creíbles las otras..


----------



## kenny220 (4 May 2022)

Que pasó con los Bio laboratorios esos llenos de virus malisimos?


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Reflexión interesante. Luego puede acertar o no, pero tiene su fundamento:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 May 2022)

Ya se sabe por qué Ucrania está mostrando tanta resistencia: nazis, judíos, maricones y magia negra




Hilo y artículo sobre las atrocidades de los Wagner por África:






kenny220 dijo:


> Que pasó con los Bio laboratorios esos llenos de virus malisimos?



Preguntale a Mamarracho Priede, carrancas rublos o HDR


----------



## Ungaunga (4 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Todos tenemos ganas de una gran contraofensiva ucra, pero esta imagen muestra que por el momento es imposible. Hay una superioridad numérica manifiesta rusa en todos los frentes.
> 
> Los flancos, tanto norte como sur son los más espuestos del lado ruso y por donde se pueden empezar a ver cositas en breve.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que un BTG es bastante más pequeño que una brigada.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> solo un detalle que el petroleo estaba a 60 dolares hace un año y ahora esta a 107 y subira. Los rusos no precisan vender tanto ya. para los rusos es muuucho pero una bajada del precio que perder compradores, El petroleo ruso es caro de extraer, para ellos es peor un escenario como el de hace una decada con el petroleo a 30 el barril o menos (llego a estra bastante tiempo sobre 25) que perder el 40% de las ventas a 110 dolares el barril, el beneficio es mucho mayor en el segundo caso. mietras los precios se mantengan altos los rusos seguirán ganando muuucho con el petroleo.



Si haces calculos, perder un 40% de las ventas o vender con un 40% de descuento los numeros son los mismos

peeero, como cualquier jefe de ventas te dira, es preferible bajar precio a perder clientes

porque los clientes una vez perdidos es adios muy buenas, lo jodido para rusia no es que le pueda vender a india con un 40% de descuento, el problema es que india no va a comprar el volumen de la UE


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 May 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Cuidado que un BTG es bastante más pequeño que una brigada.



En el hilo lo explica. Una brigada ucra equivale a 2 o 3 BTGs (dependiendo del tipo de brigada). En cualquier caso, salvo en los flancos, hay superioridad numérica rusa.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya se sabe por qué Ucrania está mostrando tanta resistencia: nazis, judíos, maricones y magia negra



Nazis, farloperos, dedicados a la magia negra, con biolaboratios del mal donde cocinan virus mortales... joder, la vida en Ucrania tiene que ser una fiesta continua.


----------



## ELVR (4 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ya, bueno, pero que tanto rollo con que no se puede prescindir del petroleo ruso, y mira
> 
> el truqui es que lo compren los indios y luego nosotros compremos el "caro" que ellos dejen de comprar



No me hagáis mucho caso, porque nunca acierto, pero con suerte acabaremos comprando más barato menos caro el petróleo que los chinos dejen de comprar:









No quick recovery for China oil demand as COVID battle grinds on


China's oil demand is expected to stay weak heading into May as COVID-19 lockdowns across the country curtail travel plans during the Labour Day holiday season, analysts and traders say.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ELVR (4 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si haces calculos, perder un 40% de las ventas o vender con un 40% de descuento los numeros son los mismos
> 
> peeero, como cualquier jefe de ventas te dira, es preferible bajar precio a perder clientes
> 
> porque los clientes una vez perdidos es adios muy buenas, lo jodido para rusia no es que le pueda vender a india con un 40% de descuento, el problema es que india no va a comprar el volumen de la UE



Lo que pasa EMHO, y eso ayudaría a aclarar el tema, es que en el Kremlin hay ex-funcis de la secreta metidos a políticos-mafiosos (o mafiosos-políticos)

En occidente hay mayor imbricación entre empresa y políticos. Sí vale, a veces demasiada. Y a veces a más de un político le iría bien hacer un año de curro en la privada. Pero creo que ya me entendéis.


----------



## Sigpac (4 May 2022)

Otro Instalaza C90 en manos ucranianas:


----------



## Mr. Frost (4 May 2022)

Liusivaya haciendo el ridículo de nuevo:


----------



## keylargof (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Reflexión interesante. Luego puede acertar o no, pero tiene su fundamento:



Muy bueno el análisis, es bastante crack este Alperovitch. 

Lo de que Putin se puede retirar cuando quiera proclamando una victoria ya lo dijimos aquí hace eones: controlan todos los medios y los rusos no son la población más crítica del mundo precisamente.

El problema del criminal de guerra Vladimiro no es ése, es el de que se ha metido tal hostión con esta operación militar especial..mente oligofrénica que lo mismo pierde terreno en el Donbás que ya estaba ilegalmente ocupado por sus títeres mafiosos y hasta está en tela de juicio Crimea.

No le queda otra que hacerse con el control de la mayor porción de territorio posible para negociar con una posición de superioridad.

Si fracasa va a perder el control sobre el Donbás, porque la población prorrusa de allí perderá su confianza,y se dará cuenta de que Rusia es mala compañía; se le pone crudo a la población orca de Crimea y se le abre un melón de consecuencias impredecibles en Georgia, Chechenia o Transnitria.

Lo tiene jodido el mamarracho del bótox


----------



## keylargof (4 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Liusivaya haciendo el ridículo de nuevo:



Joder, menuda charo con voz absolutamente insoportable. No la conocía aún. Y esta petarda es referencia de alguien? La virgen como está el patio.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Desnazificando un parque infantil, no vaya a ser que los críos se reúnan allí y formen un grupo paramilitar

Video del momento en que los cohetes rusos dispararon contra Gorky Park en Kharkiv el 3 de mayo. ¡Parque de atracciones para niños!


----------



## Wein (4 May 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Otro Instalaza C90 en manos ucranianas:



de momento solo vemos armas ucranianas, turcas o europeas masacrando a los rusos. Los anglos llegan llegan, están a puntito de meter lo gordo pero parece que no.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Unidad de voluntarios, con equipamiento bastante básico en comparación con el ejército regular.


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Si en Star Wars luchaban la Guerra Clon, aquí luchan la Guerra Dron:


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> de momento solo vemos armas ucranianas, turcas o europeas masacrando a los rusos. Los anglos llegan llegan, están a puntito de meter lo gordo pero parece que no.



Esta semana hemos visto un aumento importante de pepinazos artilleros machacando rusos. Algo tienen que notarse ya los obuses de 155.


----------



## Wein (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esta semana hemos visto un aumento importante de pepinazos artilleros machacando rusos. Algo tienen que notarse ya los obuses de 155.



tambien ha enviado Europa artillería no? Y los famosos drones cazadores esos de EEUU?

Cuando acabe la guerra haremos cuentas.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 May 2022)

Saboteadores en acción, oficina rusa de reclutamiento


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Muy bueno el análisis, es bastante crack este Alperovitch.
> 
> Lo de que Putin se puede retirar cuando quiera proclamando una victoria ya lo dijimos aquí hace eones: controlan todos los medios y los rusos no son la población más crítica del mundo precisamente.
> 
> ...



El problema puede ser más bien la otra cara de la noticia. Putin puede proclamar victoria, pero los obuses de 155 de la OTAN van a seguir machacando posiciones rusas y las brigadas ucras van a seguir recuperando terreno poco a poco. 

Si los rusos esperan volver al status quo del 24 Feb, con alguna ganancia territorial, me parece que no van a poder. Ahora mismo Zelenski no podría, aunque quisiera, firmar una paz cediendo territorio. Sus ciudadanos no le dejarían.

Los ucras han probado la sangre y no van a soltar la presa.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que los judíos nazis israelíes financiados por Estados Unidos usan magia negra para torturar a niños rusos en biolaboratorios secretos ucranianos al otro lado de la Tierra plana


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL

bombardeo ucra a rusos. Los soldados no saben donde meterse, terminan todos en una especie de trinchera y BOOM les cae el obus. Unos pocos salen con vida, van a refigiarse hacia una casa y BUUUUM.


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Esto, con música de cachondeíto, ya se puede considerar ensañamiento:


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El problema puede ser más bien la otra cara de la noticia. Putin puede proclamar victoria, pero los obuses de 155 de la OTAN van a seguir machacando posiciones rusas y las brigadas ucras van a seguir recuperando terreno poco a poco.
> 
> Si los rusos esperan volver al status quo del 24 Feb, con alguna ganancia territorial, me parece que no van a poder. Ahora mismo Zelenski no podría, aunque quisiera, firmar una paz cediendo territorio. Sus ciudadanos no le dejarían.
> 
> Los ucras han probado la sangre y no van a soltar la presa.



Despues de lo de Bucha y Mariupol no pueden rendirse

Esto se ha convertido en una guerra de aniquilacion, si negocian estan perdidos

Solo cabe la derrota de rusia, asi tarden 10 años, mientras queden ucranianos con vida tienen que seguir

La unica esperanza es que depongan al Putin a poder ser con un supositorio de polonio

O que los rusos reciban tal paliza militar y economica que se les caiga el sombrajo


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que los judíos nazis israelíes financiados por Estados Unidos usan magia negra para torturar a niños rusos en biolaboratorios secretos ucranianos al otro lado de la Tierra plana





  con los trapitos sucios que tienen de Lavrov


----------



## gargamelix (4 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Amiga de muchos comunistas y separatistas patrios.



No sabía. La hacía más recorriendo el altiplano en un tesla.



Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Saboteadores en acción, oficina rusa de reclutamiento



A conciencia el chico, le tira con ganas. No se le ve nada entusiasmado con la idea de convertirse en carne para la picadora del emperador.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que los judíos nazis israelíes financiados por Estados Unidos usan magia negra para torturar a niños rusos en biolaboratorios secretos ucranianos al otro lado de la Tierra plana



A este tio se le esta yendo la pinza, me da que va a durar poco en su puesto, cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Para los rusos, si habla ruso es que son pro-rusos y quieren volver a Rusia. 

Por la misma regla de 3 los usanos están deseando volver a formar parte del RU de la Gran Bretaña.


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A este tio se le esta yendo la pinza, me da que va a durar poco en su puesto, cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan



es un canal de coñas.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Rusia está destruyendo la infraestructura ferroviaria de Ucrania para interrumpir los suministros de ayuda militar. El bombardeo amenaza la seguridad de los civiles ucranianos y los ataques aéreos retrasan los trenes de evacuación para salvar a la gente de la guerra. Rusia está tratando de obstaculizar el apoyo de todo el Mundo Libre.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

EE. UU. está entrenando 50-60 soldados ucranianos en artillería de obuses M777 en Grafenwöhr, Alemania con el Comando de Entrenamiento del 7º Ejército: general de EE. UU. EE.UU. ya ha enviado el 80 por ciento de los obuses ofrecidos a Ucrania, más de 70 baterías de artillería.


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Cuidado eso es del 2014, lucha por el aeropuerto de Donetsk ,ya han colado varias


----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A este tio se le esta yendo la pinza, me da que va a durar poco en su puesto, cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan



Es de coña pero Larov *SI *se ha metido con los judíos comparándolos con Hitler, vamos, que algunos se la cogen con papel de fumar. Si los incendios estan mas o menos lejos del frente..pero solo en ciertos casos, en fin.










Лавров сказал, что «у Гитлера была еврейская кровь». Российского посла вызвали в МИД Израиля


Министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров в интервью итальянской Mediaset предположил, что у Адольфа Гитлера «тоже была еврейская кровь». Это был его ответ ...




daily-afisha-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Dr Polux (4 May 2022)

Los rusos se estan estrellando en los ataques

En la Batalla de Donbas, los invasores fascistas rusos de Europa intentaron lanzar ofensivas hacia Hrushuvakha, Nova Dmytrivka, Kurul'ka, Oleksandrivka, Voyevodivka y Orikhove, todo sin éxito. –Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, | 18:00 | 4 mayo 2022


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Azovstal


----------



## Kalikatres (4 May 2022)

Popasni, grupo de tropas ucranianas, seguramente avanzadilla sin experiencia se interna en territorio ocupado perseguidos por rusos experimentados de la Wagner... qué podía salir mal?
Fijaros que intentan refugiarse (???) dentro de un cobertizo y el movimiento envolvente y táctica de ataque de los Wagner utilizando tacticas de guerra callejera en este grupillo de pequeños cobertizos de agricultores. Unos cometen error tras error, principalmente agruparse y amontonarse en un lugar indefendible.
Sí, esto no es un paseo, es una lucha encarnizada y a veces contra tropas bien entrenadas y con experiencia, para aprender...perder!
Dios acoja a sus creyentes y envíe al fuego eterno a los invasores.


----------



## Heres (4 May 2022)

Visto lo visto o Rusia llama a levas y envía a cientos de miles de chavales con un ak al frente, mete un peoinazo nuclear o perderá esta guerra


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Lo orgánico al cubo marrón:


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Hay tantas imágenes los últimos 4 días de blindados ardiendo que dudo que Oryx tenga capacidad para procesarlo.


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL
> 
> bombardeo ucra a rusos. Los soldados no saben donde meterse, terminan todos en una especie de trinchera y BOOM les cae el obus. Unos pocos salen con vida, van a refigiarse hacia una casa y BUUUUM.



La precision es brutal.

Drone+excalibur= kebap de recluta ruso.


----------



## tomcat ii (4 May 2022)

Primer T90M MBT fulminado. Consíguelos todos!


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Primer T90M MBT fulminado. Consíguelos todos!



Son Nuka Cola Quantum.

(solo para iniciados)


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Lo de los alemanes es de risa. Menuda panda. Ahora quieren negociar con Zelenski, cuando son ellos los que están pagando el dinero que Rusia usa para invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Turbamulta (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Son Nuka Cola Quantum.



A ver cuando aparece la primera servoarmadura


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Visto lo visto o Rusia llama a levas y envía a cientos de miles de chavales con un ak al frente, mete un peoinazo nuclear o perderá esta guerra



Rusia perdio esta guerra a las 72 horas de la invasión

Lo que falta por determinar es cuanto estan dispuestos a sacrificar antes de admitirlo


----------



## elena francis (4 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047151



Seguro que lo del mariscal tiene nombre. Ahora, si tiene cura eso ya no lo sé....


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL
> 
> bombardeo ucra a rusos. Los soldados no saben donde meterse, terminan todos en una especie de trinchera y BOOM les cae el obus. Unos pocos salen con vida, van a refigiarse hacia una casa y BUUUUM.


----------



## duncan (4 May 2022)

Lo del "mariscal" es fácil con interpretar lo que dice al revés se soluciona.
Más heavy metal (apodo inglés para la,artillería) camino de Ucrania:









Alemania aprueba la entrega de 7 obuses PzH 2000 de 155 mm a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Según la información publicada por el periódico alemán "Welt" en la mañana de hoy, 4 de mayo, Alemania está dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania siete obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm PzH 2000.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## César Borgia (4 May 2022)

¿Ratas barco?





como le están dando en los comentarios los comunistas


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Poco habrán recaudado en Rusia

Sberbank filtra a las autoridades #Russian información sobre clientes que transfieren dinero para las necesidades de la AFU, informó TASS. 


OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA 4 DE MAYO, 15:19
Sberbank dice que identifica oportunamente recaudadores
de fondos para las Fuerzas Armadas de
Ucrania


----------



## paconan (4 May 2022)

Hace dos semanas, Putin ordenó cancelar el asalto a Azovstal, porque era "inadecuado" y "este es el caso cuando debemos pensar en salvar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales".



Putin ha mentido, le crece la nariz


----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿Ratas barco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Declaro oficialmente que ya no hay razón para ver los "vidéos" del puto calvo de mierda. Lo único interesante era saber si Inna había sido enviada a Siberia.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 May 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL
> 
> bombardeo ucra a rusos. Los soldados no saben donde meterse, terminan todos en una especie de trinchera y BOOM les cae el obus. Unos pocos salen con vida, van a refigiarse hacia una casa y BUUUUM.



Alguien me puede explicar el motivo de que vayan todos hacia los mismo sitios en vez de dispersarse por el bosque?


----------



## Nuzzo (4 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar el motivo de que vayan todos hacia los mismo sitios en vez de dispersarse por el bosque?



Falta de instrucción y adiestramiento, la psicologia humana esta predispuesta a la seguridad en numeros...y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Fígaro (4 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL
> 
> bombardeo ucra a rusos. Los soldados no saben donde meterse, terminan todos en una especie de trinchera y BOOM les cae el obus. Unos pocos salen con vida, van a refigiarse hacia una casa y BUUUUM.



Este vídeo debería estar prohibido sin que lo acompañe la musiquita de Benny Hill…


----------



## Nicors (4 May 2022)

Aquí dicen que Rusia ha perdido 939 tanques.









Adiós al mito de la superioridad de los carros de combate rusos. – Galaxia Militar


A lo largo de la década de 1980, el ejército estadounidense dedicó mucho tiempo, esfuerzo y angustia a buscar la respuesta a una pregunta singular: ¿Podría el M1 Abrams sobrevivir a los carros de combate soviéticos en un enfrentamiento de fuerza contra fuerza?




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## duncan (4 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aquí dicen que Rusia ha perdido 939 tanques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperaría a ver que dice Oryxspioenkop ya que no dejan de ser estimaciones y en esta página se dedican a traducir artículos de temática militar y muchas veces sin leer lo que publican. Yo los pongo después de leer el artículo no quiero que me "asciendan" a "mariscal"


----------



## ELVR (4 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Esperaría a ver que dice Oryxspioenkop ya que no dejan de ser estimaciones y en esta página se dedican a traducir artículos de temática militar y muchas veces sin leer lo que publican. Yo los pongo después de leer el artículo no quiero que me "asciendan" a "mariscal"



Mal traducidos un rato


----------



## duncan (4 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Mal traducidos un rato



Por eso no le hago mucho caso, salvo que se pueda confirmar. Se limita a pasar por un traductor el texto y a publicar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)




----------



## Chaini (4 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (4 May 2022)

Mira lo que han pescado en el Dnieper.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo increíble es que en Donetsk, con 20 grupos tácticos frente a 3 de los ucranianos los orcos no rompan el frente. Los que estén guarneciendo esa línea los tienen que tener tan cuadrados como los de Mariupol.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Os he visto mencionar muchas veces lo de los BTG. Como no tenía ni idea he conseguido este artículo de la BBC

He subrayado algo que creo importante. Si los rusos tienen poca infantería, por mucho que avancen con muchos tanques lo pueden tener crudo ante los ucras. Me imagino que estos tendrán 1/ más infantería 2/ muchísimas armas antitanques 3/ muchísimas fortificaciones y trampas antitanque.

Así que aunque en teoría tengan menos BTGs en la práctica los rusos lo tienen muy jodido para avanzar y conquistar terreno. Les machacaran los tanques, como se está viendo en los vídeos.












¿Por qué Rusia ha perdido tantos tanques de guerra en Ucrania? - BBC News Mundo


Las armas antitanque entregadas por Occidente al gobierno ucraniano han funcionado contra los equipos militares de Moscú, según explican expertos en conflictos bélicos.




www-bbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org





*Qué sucede con las tácticas rusas?*

En la actualidad, el ejército ruso opera a través de Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (BTG, en inglés), que suponen unidades de combate autónomas formadas por tanques, infantería y artillería.
La composición precisa de estas unidades puede variar, pero generalmente comprenden una gran cantidad de vehículos blindados y relativamente pocas tropas de infantería.

*"Rusia tiene relativamente pocas tropas a las que llamar*", dice Phillips O'Brien, profesor de estudios estratégicos en la Universidad de St Andrews, "por lo que los BTG son una forma de crear una unidad de combate con mucho poder.


Están diseñados para atacar rápidamente con mucha potencia de fuego. _Sin embargo, tienen muy poca protección en términos de personal de infantería para escoltarlos y tomar represalias si la columna blindada es atacada", dice._
"Eso hace que el ejército ruso sea como un boxeador que tiene un gran gancho de derecha y una mandíbula de cristal".
Asimismo, O'Brien afirma que la falta de patrullas aéreas rusas significa que a las tropas ucranianas *les ha resultado fácil llegar a ciertas posiciones que les permiten emboscar columnas de tanques rusos*.

"Rusia no obtuvo la supremacía aérea al comienzo del conflicto", sostiene, "y por eso no pueden patrullar los cielos para detectar los movimientos del ejército ucraniano".
"Eso significa que las tropas ucranianas han podido colocarse en buenas posiciones de fuego para emboscadas y han podido causar mucho daño de esta manera", agrega el profesor.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Noticias de Mariúpol
> 
> El alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana destruida de #Mariupol dice que se ha perdido el contacto con las fuerzas ucranianas escondidas en la planta de acero #Azovstal en medio de feroces batallas con las tropas rusas.
> 
> ...



"Shoigu declaró que la Federación Rusa tiene control total sobre Mariupol."

Ojalá sea un mensaje dirigido al consumo interno y signifique que se contentan con esta "victoria". Y de esta forma dar por finalizada la guerra ( versión ingenua premium)


----------



## Kalikatres (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


>



Joder qué puto orgullo!
Me recuerdan a alguien...


----------



## El cogorzas (4 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿Ratas barco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quitando que el arrepentimiento de esa palanganera pueda ser sincero, la opción ratas-barco se impone. Manufacturado propaganda pocas habichuelas se van a ganar en Turkmongolia en un futuro quizá no tan lejano.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 May 2022)

Importante arsenal recuperado al norte de Jartov, los orcos siguen siendo el principal proveedor de armas ucraniano


----------



## César Borgia (4 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

Esto han publicado en el hilo general. Me imagino que será de un canal pro ruso.

A ver cómo encaja con los mapas que habéis puesto hoy.

*Resumen de hostilidades el 4 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav:

- Dirección de Kharkov*: los ucranianos lanzaron un contraataque y tomaron varios asentamientos: *Russian Lozovaya y Stary Saltov*. El puente de este último ha sido volado y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de desarrollar una ofensiva contra *Volchansk.* Los rusos siguen reforzando sus posiciones en la zona de* Kazachya Lopan y Tsirkuny*. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de cruzar el *Seversky Donets* entre *Balakliya e Izyum*, en el área de la aldea de *Protopopovka.

- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

1) El flanco norte del arco (de Balakleya a Popasnaya):* en la cabeza de puente de *Izyum*, la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, en particular en los pueblos de *Velikaya Komyshevakha, Pashkovo, Dolgenkoye.* En el área del *río Oskol,* cerca de mil soldados de la Guardia Nacional fueron rodeados; se proporcionó comunicación entre Izyum y el grupo que avanza hacia el este. La línea del frente se encuentra en la línea *Sosnovoe - Shandrigolovo - Drobyshevo - Krasny Liman. Yampol* ha sido liberado, la lucha está en marcha por el acceso al *Seversky Donets*. La agrupación ucraniana en el margen derecho, debido al socavamiento de los puentes que cruzan el río, no tiene la posibilidad de una retirada organizada. En *Rubizhnoye*, continúa la limpieza de la zona industrial del sur, hay informes de batallas por el asentamiento de *Voevodovka* que se encuentra entre *Rubizhnoye y Severodonetsk*. En *Bakhmutka*, avance en la zona de *Orekhovo.

2) Frente Central* (*de Popasnaya a Marinka):* continúa el asalto a *Popasnaya.* En el área de *Avdeevka*, avance ruso sobre *Troitskoye y Novoselovka* para llegar a *Nueva York*. En *Maryinka* - sin cambios.

*3) El flanco sur del arco* *(desde el río Dnieper hasta Marinka):* la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Según información preliminar, fue posible ampliar la zona de control al oeste de* Velikaya Novoselka* hasta el pueblo de *Temirovka.

- Caldera de Mariupol*: se han abierto corredores humanitarios desde Azovstal, el último centro de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad, para liberar a los civiles retenidos por militantes ucranianos.

*- Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev*: la línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del *Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper.

Владислав Угольный*


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Visualización temporal de misiles lanzados desde Bielorusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

*ALGO PASA EN EL FRENTE INTERNO DE LA CASA BLANCA *


Breaking911

*Secretary of State Antony Blinken, fully vaxxed and boosted, tests positive for COVID*





May 4, 2022​








Secretary of State Antony Blinken, fully vaxxed and boosted, tests positive for COVID - Breaking911


WASHINGTON – U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken has tested positive for coronavirus, the State Department said Wednesday. “Blinken tested positive for COVID-19 this afternoon via a PCR test. The Secretary is fully vaccinated and boosted against the virus and is experiencing only mild...




breaking911.com






> Brendan Smialowski / Pool via AP
> WASHINGTON – U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken has tested positive for coronavirus, the State Department said Wednesday.
> “Blinken tested positive for COVID-19 this afternoon via a PCR test. The Secretary is fully vaccinated and boosted against the virus and is experiencing only mild symptoms,” Spokesman Ned Price said. “He tested negative on Tuesday and again as recently as this morning. The Secretary has not seen President Biden in person for several days, and the President is not considered a close contact according to guidelines by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).”
> Blinken attended the White House Correspondents’ Dinner Saturday night.



* EL FRENTE DE LAS CARITAS DE POLITICOS
COMO EL MARIO DRAGHI | LA PSAKI | Y EL ALMEDIA 














*


 pocas bromas con los naranjazos 



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

TACADA GORDA DE PERIODISTAS POLITICOS QUE COMPARTIERON DIOS SABE QUE EN LA CENA DE CORRESPONSALES DE LA CASA BLANCA



TOS " MALOS " COVID POSITIVE | ALGO HABRAN HECHO | ​
Willow Patriot

*A handful ( manojo) of coronavirus cases emerge after the White House Correspondents’ Dinner.*








A handful of coronavirus cases emerge after the White House Correspondents’ Dinner.


Cases are not uncommon in Washington these days, and there is no certainty that those who tested positive were infected at the dinner.




www.nytimes.com












Journalists from multiple news outlets test positive after White House Correspondents Dinner weekend


Trevor Noah joked about the event becoming a superspreader — and now the cases are rolling in.




www.cnn.com







*MUCHA VITAMINA C Y SALUD ! *







​


----------



## El cogorzas (5 May 2022)

Hace ya tiempo que no se pone un vídeo de intrigas palaciegas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

En cualquier ejercito occidental removerian cielo y tierra para encontrar a esos demonios, pero como es el ejercito orco, es normal, serán condecorados y la escoria putinita se hará camisetas con ellos.

Es una lucha contra el Mal.



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 May 2022)

Equiparando al agresor con el agredido. 










Brazil’s ex-president Lula claims Zelenskiy equally to blame for war


Lula, who is leading President Bolsonaro in polls, also said Biden and EU are guilty and could have stated Ukraine would not join Nato




www.theguardian.com





*El expresidente brasileño Lula afirma que Zelenskiy es igualmente culpable de la guerra
*
Lula, quien lidera al presidente Bolsonaro en las encuestas, también dijo que Biden y la UE son culpables y podría haber dicho que Ucrania no se uniría a la OTAN


----------



## Fiallo (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para los rusos, si habla ruso es que son pro-rusos y quieren volver a Rusia.
> 
> Por la misma regla de 3 los usanos están deseando volver a formar parte del RU de la Gran Bretaña.



El propio Zelensky tiene por lengua materna al ruso.


----------



## Fiallo (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Declaro oficialmente que ya no hay razón para ver los "vidéos" del puto calvo de mierda. Lo único interesante era saber si Inna había sido enviada a Siberia.



Ella sigue culpando a la OTAN por la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ella sigue culpando a la OTAN por la guerra en Ucrania.



Las mentes no cambian en 2 semanas. Tiene que estar viviendo su catarsis que culminará dentro de unos meses, aprovechando que no puede volver a su país por haber criticado la guerra.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Los ucras dicen que Jarkov ya no está al alcance de la artillería rusa, aunque todavía pueden impactar misiles de crucero.


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ella sigue culpando a la OTAN por la guerra en Ucrania.



Sabe lo que les pasa a los disidentes................y no quiere encontrarse polonio en el mate.


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Un barco ruso cargó 27 mil toneladas de grano ucraniano robado en Crimea temporalmente ocupada e intentó venderlo a Egipto, pero después de la negativa, cambió de dirección hacia el Líbano y Siria. 


Los rusos intentaron vender grano ucraniano robado a Egipto 

Lo que no se conoce es el precio, lo mas seguro es que vaya con descuento
Los rusos querían vender 27.000 toneladas de cereales.


El barco ruso cargó 27.000 toneladas de grano en Crimea temporalmente ocupada e intentó venderlo a Egipto, pero después de la negativa cambió de dirección hacia el Líbano y Siria.

Así lo informó por primera vez el portal "Peacemaker" con referencia al sistema de rastreo de barcos MarineTraffic, la información fue confirmada por el gobierno en un comentario para "Verdad Económica".

Así, el barco "Sailor Pazinich" cargó 27 mil toneladas de grano en la Crimea ocupada y se dirigió con él al puerto egipcio de Alejandría. Sailor Pazinich es miembro de United Shipbuilding Corporation.

El barco pasó el Bósforo el 23 de abril y se dirigió al Estrecho de Kerch, después de lo cual estuvo en el Estrecho de Kerch en el fondeadero del puerto del Cáucaso sin operaciones de carga hasta el 27 de abril. El 27 de abril, la embarcación apagó el AIS (un sistema de identificación automática que debe estar habilitado para todas las embarcaciones de acuerdo con las normas marítimas internacionales).

Ya el 28 de abril, "Sailor Pazinich" fue visto en la Sebastopol ocupada cerca de la terminal de granos de la empresa estibadora "Avlita", que figura en los registros rusos como "Oval". El 30 de abril, el barco zarpó con dirección al puerto de Alejandría (Egipto).

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania confirmó la información sobre las 27 mil toneladas de grano exportadas. El presidente del departamento, Oleg Nikolenko, enfatizó que los diplomáticos ucranianos impidieron que Rusia entregara el grano a Alejandría.

Según nuestra información, la parte rusa envió un barco con grano robado en el sur de Ucrania al Líbano y Siria. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ya hizo un llamado a las autoridades libanesas y sirias para que arresten el cargamento robado si el cargamento seco ruso llega a sus puertos”, dijo Nikolenko.

Nikolenko enfatizó que la devastación de los asentamientos temporalmente ocupados en la región de Kherson, la exportación de granos y maquinaria agrícola socava no solo la seguridad alimentaria de Ucrania, sino también de gran parte del mundo, que depende de los alimentos ucranianos.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, junto con las agencias policiales relevantes y los socios internacionales, trabajará para garantizar que todas las empresas rusas involucradas en negocios ilegales con granos ucranianos rindan cuentas, dijo la agencia.









Расейцы спрабавалі прадаць у Егіпет скрадзенае ўкраінскае зерне


Расейцы хацелі прадаць 27 тысяч тон збожжа.




charter97.org


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

Maniobras en Bielorrusia, ¿nuevo intento sobre Kiev?









Las fuerzas de respuesta de Bielorrusia inician maniobras militares por sorpresa


El Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia ha anunciado el inicio de una “inspección sorpresa” de las fuerzas de respuesta de las Fuerzas Armadas del país, según informa la agencia de noticias bielorrusa BelTA. El objetivo de estas maniobras militares es “evaluar la preparación y la capacidad del...




atalayar.com


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Maniobras en Bielorrusia, ¿nuevo intento sobre Kiev?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta. Solo mantener por ahí un ejército activo, sin cruzar la frontera hace que los Ucras tengan que defenderla y no envíen al frente de verdad unas cuantas brigadas.

El presidente bielorruso debe ser colgado al lado de Putin.


----------



## gargamelix (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No hace falta. Solo mantener por ahí un ejército activo, sin cruzar la frontera hace que los Ucras tengan que defenderla y no envíen al frente de verdad unas cuantas brigadas.
> 
> El presidente bielorruso debe ser colgado al lado de Putin.



En principio eso lo puede neutralizar la OTAN haciendo maniobras también en sus otras fronteras. El ejercito bielorruso es muy pequeño.


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

¿Y los tiktokeros de Kadyrov?

El último tiktok que recuerdo es el que le explotó un pepino en directo..................


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El propio Zelensky tiene por lengua materna *el* ruso.



La preposición *a* solo se usa con personas, no con cosas.


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

¿Creen los rusos que están "liberando" a Ucrania?
SARC ENCENDIDO
Estimado cliente,
Mi nombre es Nickolai Fyodorovich Neschastnov. Te escribo una carta abierta sobre corteza de abedul con un clavo de seis pulgadas sumergido en la sangre de mi esposa (no podemos comprar productos higiénicos) pidiendo perdón.





Vivo en el norte, Kandalakshi, Óblast de Murmansk.
Hollywood solía filmar películas post-apocalípticas aquí, y mi hijo y yo a menudo participábamos como extras zombis. Los yanquis me dieron leña de buena calidad, pero empacaron y se fueron.
Tengo 41 años pero la salud es como de viejo. Trabajo en una fábrica. No pagan salarios durante tres meses. Tengo tres préstamos bancarios.
Un cobrador de deudas vino con un bate de béisbol. Le pregunto si me puede dar un palo para leña para mi estufa de leña.
Mi hijo es Gopnik. Tiene un gran expediente policial. Le pregunto a la policía si puedo usarlo también para mi estufa de leña, pero dicen que es un archivo de computadora.





Mi esposa y yo vivimos en una choza de madera. Mi apartamento en planta baja junto a un montón de basura. No tenemos agua caliente. Moho en la pared. Las calles parecen después de un bombardeo.
Cuando nuestro único activista hizo un piquete con el cartel El estado ruso arruinó a Ucrania , los residentes se burlaron de él, “¿Y qué? Hizo lo mismo con Kandalakshi”.
Le arranqué el cartel y lo usé como leña.





Mi hijo vive en este edificio. Usa botas de goma en verano, primavera y otoño, y botas de fieltro en invierno. Sus pasatiempos son romper semillas de girasol, asaltar y beber vodka.
Por la tarde vuelvo a casa. Golpeo a mi esposa en la cara, porque no la amo, y necesito desquitarme con alguien, y ella es débil.
Mi esposa tampoco me ama, y no me quiere, y está esperando que muera por culpa de un alcohol falso. Tal vez en un año o dos.
Estoy en la cocina. Una bombilla tenue desnuda cuelga del techo. Las cucarachas se arrastran por el suelo.
La esposa grita: "Bastardo, ¿dónde está la leña que prometiste traer?"
Fideos instantáneos. Agua del grifo de color marrón. Televisor que compré con un préstamo bancario en cincuenta cuotas mensuales.





Dmitry Kiselev me cuenta cómo disparan un cohete Sarmat a Gran Bretaña y lo queman en cenizas nucleares.
Y tengo catarsis. La voz tranquilizadora de Kiselev que habla con indiferencia acerca de matar a ochenta millones de personas con NUESTRO cohete alivia mi alma.
Yo también soy parte de un GRAN país. No soy un proletario borracho que a nadie le importa, sin perspectivas y sin futuro.





YO SOY EL MISIL SARMAT.
Soy la Muerte.
Soy el misil imparable que matará a todos.
Soy Putin. soy Rusia

Yo soy la miseria y la devastación y la oscuridad y el mundo también lo será.


Una gran letra Z está pegada en la ventana. Bloquea la vista desde mi ventana. Por eso la necesito.

Perdóname, Westernsky, porque no soy más que un rehén en la matriz, no de mi creación.

Sálvame, si puedes. Tengo muchas ganas de volver a hacer de zombi extra y tener leña para mi estufa. Dame sentido a la vida.

Sinceramente tuyo,

NF Neschastnov












Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un barco ruso cargó 27 mil toneladas de grano ucraniano robado en Crimea temporalmente ocupada e intentó venderlo a Egipto, pero después de la negativa, cambió de dirección hacia el Líbano y Siria.
> 
> 
> Los rusos intentaron vender grano ucraniano robado a Egipto
> ...



El que compre 1 solo mg. de el grano este, va el siguiente después de Rusia.


----------



## Wein (5 May 2022)

El tema sirio tenia más que ver con sacar a los iranies de Siria de Libano y de Irak. Sobre todo del libano que es donde mayor arsenal tiene Irán, igual ahora lo tiene también en Siria.

si hay lio en Oriente medio va a ser mucho más relevante que esta guerra. Lo de Rusia ya ha acabado antes del verano o si se estanca será una guerra que a pocos les importe.

El tema Irán Israel Arabia Saudí, ahí sí puede haber un cambio geopolitico descomunal como Irán se haga con la Provincia Oriental donde debe estar el 80% de producción y reservas de Arabia Saudí.

Tiene la misma excusa que Putin, salvar a los chiitas de la represión de los saudies.

Y éstos, los iranies, si se lanzan no van a fallar como la horda.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Molestas, tienes un hilo con chincheta y todo para tus tonterías.


----------



## Trovador (5 May 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Blogger proruski detenido en ESPAÑA. Foreros doritovitas con el culo en llamas. Hijos de puta, no vais a vivir tranquilos nunca más. Cerdos.


----------



## Chaini (5 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ah, entonces la "metodologia" del Zurulhov es copiar de internet
> 
> El metodo wikipedia



Por lo menos lee, no se si participa. Un foro de defensa pakistani.








Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments






defence.pk


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Blogger proruski detenido en ESPAÑA. Foreros doritovitas con el culo en llamas. Hijos de puta, no vais a vivir tranquilos nunca más. Cerdos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 May 2022)

Ministerio de defensa ruso.

Verdad o mentira parece que tienen prisa por presentar buenos resultados a su opinión pública antes del 9 de mayo.

Ojalá estos "buenos resultados" les parezcan suficientes y den por terminada la guerra.


*Военные РФ за день уничтожили более 600 украинских националистов*





amp-ura-news.cdn.ampproject.org

'El ejército ruso mató a más de 600 nacionalistas ucranianos en un día. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa compartió esta información en una sesión informativa.

“Las unidades de artillería atacaron 32 puestos de mando, 403 bastiones, 51 posiciones de artillería ucraniana. Más de 600 nacionalistas y 61 piezas de armas y equipos militares han sido destruidos”, dijo el ministerio.


También se informa que 14 UAV ucranianos fueron destruidos durante la noche. Tres aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados en el aire.

Anteriormente, el ejército de la Federación Rusa de las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk comenzó a destruir las posiciones de tiro de los militantes de Azov (la organización fue reconocida como organización terrorista en la Federación Rusa y prohibida) en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol . Para esto, las unidades del ejército ruso y la RPD utilizan artillería y aviación.


----------



## moncton (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ministerio de defensa ruso.
> 
> Verdad o mentira parece que tienen prisa por presentar buenos resultados a su opinión pública antes del 9 de mayo.
> 
> ...



segun el ministerio de defensa ruso, ya han destruido mas aviones ucranianos y tanques que los que tenian en el ejercito al comenzar la invasion

Lo que no veo es como pueden considerar esos resultados como buenos y suficientes para terminar la guerra. Que han conseguido? cual es su objetivo? cual es el futuro? negociarian un alto el fuego? bajo que condiciones? los ucranianos aceptarian? quien se fia ahora de los rusos?

Todas esas cuestiones hacen muy dificil una resolucion rapida, los medios rusos han estado vendiendo a la poblacion victoria total, aniquilacion de ucrania como estado independiente y absorcion dentro de la federacion rusa

Por eso el retirarse ahora, despues de haber palmado una cantidad tremenda de recursos, con la mayoria del mundo en contra y los aliados tradicionales de perfil y sin haber conseguido los objetivos que buscaban no puede ser vendido como una victoria. Retirarse y quedarse con lo que ya tenia en 2014 (Dombas, Lugansk y Crimea) y con los ucranianos atacando es una derrota

Desgraciadamente, esto tiene que seguir su curso natural, como la guerra de vietnam, la invasion francesa de españa, las guerras de independencia americanas... Tardaran 6 meses o 6 años pero al final los rusos tendran que salir de ucrania escaldados


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No le veo recorrido a la extradición. En España la traición no es un delito. Es más, se premia con despacho en el congreso y se saben casos en los que se ha premiado con una vicepresidencia.


----------



## moncton (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Equiparando al agresor con el agredido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es que las visten como putas....

menudo cacao mental tienen algunos


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Otro barco cargado de grano


*"MIKHAIL NENASHEV": OTRO INTENTO DE ENTREGAR GRANO A EGIPTO DESDE LA SEBASTOPOL OCUPADA*

_Los agresores rusos intentan de nuevo llevar cereales desde la Sebastopol ocupada a Egipto, a pesar de la negativa de la parte egipcia a pasar de contrabando el barco "Sailor Pozynych". "Mikhail Nenashev" sale del Sebastopol ocupado con 27 mil toneladas de grano e indica el puerto de destino Alejandría._

Los medios ucranianos, citando nuestra investigación, informaron sobre la situación del barco ruso Matros Pozynych, que planeaba entregar un envío de 27.000 toneladas de trigo al puerto egipcio de Alejandría. Las acciones de las autoridades estatales de Ucrania llevaron al rechazo de este envío de grano por parte egipcia y ahora el barco ha cambiado de rumbo y se dirige a otro país, probablemente Siria.

Pero hay otra embarcación propiedad de los mismos propietarios de Crane Marine Contractor (TIN 3017037780, IMO: 5756792) como Sailor Pozynych, que también va con grano desde Sebastopol a Egipto, lo que nuevamente requiere una respuesta de las autoridades ucranianas.

El 18 de abril de 2022, informamos sobre el naufragio ilegal de Mikhail Nenashev (OMI: 9515539, MMSI: 273292290, distintivo de llamada: UBYW5, bandera: Rusia [RU]) en la Sebastopol ocupada. El infractor cargó 27.500 toneladas de trigo en el muelle de la empresa estibadora Avlita, que fue entregado al puerto turco de Derinje en el mar de Mármara.



> Mikhail Nenashev: Barco sancionado por USK planea entregar grano desde Sebastopol ocupado a Turquía



"Nenashev" salió de Derinje en la tarde del 26 de abril de 2022, cruzó el Bósforo por la noche y se dirigió al fondeadero del puerto del Cáucaso en el estrecho de Kerch.




Allí apagó el AIS y se dirigió a la Sebastopol ocupada. El barco "Mikhail Nenashev" apareció en la bahía de Sebastopol el 1 de mayo de 2022.

_Geolocalización del barco "Mikhail Nenashev" en la bahía de SebastopolIdentificación de "Mikhail Nenashev" a partir de una foto de la bahía de Sebastopol._
El infractor estaba amarrado en la terminal de granos de la empresa estibadora Avlita, donde se cargaron en sus bodegas 27.000 toneladas de trigo.

A última hora de la tarde del 3 de mayo de 2022, "Mikhail Nenashev" amarró desde el muelle en Dock Bay y se dirigió a la salida del puerto de Sebastopol.

_En la foto: "Mikhail Nenashev" atraviesa la bahía de Sebastopol hasta el puerto._
05.05.2022 La señal de "Mikhail Nenashev" apareció en el AIS. El barco estaba en ese momento cerca del Bósforo. La siguiente captura de pantalla del portal MarinTrafic muestra esquemáticamente la trayectoria del barco, que se movió con el AIS apagado.


Los intentos de ocultar su delito de violación de la frontera estatal de Ucrania y el contrabando de grandes cantidades de carga, que se expresa en la desconexión del transpondedor del barco, muestran que el Capitán "Mikhail Nenashev" Zheleznyak Andriy Sergeevich, nacido el 14 de abril de 1983, actuó a sabiendas. y su culpa debe ser calificada en el proceso penal como dolo.

Al momento de la publicación de este material, el barco "Mikhail Nenashev" se desplaza por el Bósforo, el AIS indica el puerto de destino Alejandría.


Creemos que las autoridades estatales de Ucrania deberían informar a la parte egipcia sobre otro infractor que está tratando de entregar mercancías de contrabando a Egipto. También se iniciarán procedimientos penales contra el capitán del barco, Mikhail Nenashev.

Como siempre, el Centro Peacemaker está listo para brindar asistencia de asesoramiento y proporcionar evidencia de las actividades de los organismos estatales.

_*El Centro Pacificador solicita a los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley que consideren esta publicación en el sitio web como una declaración de actos contra la seguridad nacional de Ucrania, el mundo, la seguridad de la humanidad y el derecho y el orden internacional, así como otros delitos.*_

https://myrotvorets.news/donate/








"Михаил Ненашев": ще одна спроба доставити в Єгипет зерно з окупованого Севастополя - Myrotvorets News


Російські агресори знов роблять спробу доставити зерно з окупованого Севастополя в Єгипет попри відмову єгипетської сторони від контрабандного вантажу судна "Матрос Позынич". "Михаил Ненашев" йде з окупованого Севастополя з 27 тис.тонн зерна і вказує порт призначення Александрія.




myrotvorets.news


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Saqueo y hambrunas en África ,todo vale?

*Cómo, por qué y por qué la "organización de contratación familiar", compuesta por Nikolai y Dmitry Patrushev, esencialmente comenzó y apoya esta guerra. ¿Qué obtienen de ello?*


El 20 de abril, Bloomberg escribió que Putin tomó la decisión de lanzar una operación militar especial contra Ucrania en un círculo muy reducido de sus colaboradores más cercanos: miembros de la línea dura de las fuerzas de seguridad. Uno de estos partidarios fue el jefe del Consejo de Seguridad, Nikolai Patrushev. La publicación también nombró al ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, y al jefe del Estado Mayor, Valery Gerasimov.

Los dos últimos, después de dos meses desde el inicio de la operación, ahora están claramente en desgracia. Aparecen cada vez con menos frecuencia en eventos públicos a nivel estatal, uno parece haber sufrido un ataque al corazón, el segundo conduce a lo largo de la línea del frente cerca de la ciudad ucraniana de Izyum.

Pero Nikolai Patrushev definitivamente está constantemente a la vanguardia, y no en el área de Popasna, sino en las páginas y pantallas de los medios oficiales del Kremlin. Amenaza a la OTAN, habla de "nazis ucranianos", se indigna, establece nuevos objetivos para la operación especial... y rema muy fuertemente por sí mismo, y no solo en el sentido informativo, sino en el directo. A quién, como dicen, guerra, y a quién ...

Podemos decir que ahora Nikolai Patrushev y su hijo Dmitry se han convertido en los beneficiarios de esta loca operación especial. Y los merodeadores estatales más grandes de propiedad ucraniana.

El jefe del Ministerio de Agricultura, Dmitry Patrushev, exporta cientos de toneladas de cereales de los territorios ucranianos ocupados. Mientras tanto, el ejército ruso está bombardeando y quemando las existencias de cereales en el territorio de Ucrania (el 3 de mayo, se dispararon cohetes contra un ascensor en Rubizhne y lo incendiaron , que tenía existencias de cereales capaces de alimentar con pan a al menos 300.000 personas durante un año). Obviamente, este fue un objetivo estratégico de los misiles rusos, y no un golpe accidental. Rubizhne se encuentra en el territorio de la región de Lugansk, cuyos habitantes están tan ansiosos por salvar a Putin y Patrushev.

Se sabe que Dmitry Patrushev, organizado en camiones de grano, exportó un total de aproximadamente 400 mil toneladas de grano de cuatro regiones ucranianas temporalmente ocupadas, es decir, un tercio de todas las existencias en las regiones.

Así lo anunció el primer viceministro de Política Agraria y Alimentación de Ucrania, Taras Vysotsky: "Ya tenemos confirmación de cada región: la región de Zaporozhye, la región de Kherson, Donetsk, Luhansk, se exportaron alrededor de 100 mil (toneladas de grano) de cada una. "

Además del simple saqueo, toda esta historia también tiene un significado estratégico para el Kremlin.

Ahora se está desarrollando una campaña de información bastante activa sobre la amenaza de hambruna, especialmente para los países de África y Medio Oriente, debido a la “operación especial” de los rusos en Ucrania. Todo el mundo sabe que fue Ucrania el mayor exportador de cereales y alimentos para estos países. Está claro que ahora, incluso si hay grano, el país no puede exportarlo: la Federación Rusa ha bloqueado los puertos. Y la verdadera histeria sobre el tema del hambre se está poniendo al día . Ya se sabe que la propaganda del Kremlin, ignominiosamente expulsada de Occidente, concentró su principal ataque informativo en el continente africano.

Ucrania no puede vender cereales ni alimentos. Y luego están los "salvadores" en la persona de Putin y Dmitry Patrushev. Bueno, ¿quién más puede salvar a la gente hambrienta de África? ¿Quién más sería tan noble y generoso? ¡Por supuesto que Putin es un gran líder blanco! Nuevamente, superará a todos y montará un caballo blanco hacia la Asamblea General de la ONU, donde los agradecidos países salvados lo saludarán. Según los estrategas del Kremlin, nadie recordará que este grano es ucraniano y que fue Putin quien creó el problema y la amenaza de hambruna. Ya son bagatelas. Los ganadores no son juzgados.

¡Simple, pero podría funcionar! Aquí, en una conversación con el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron, Putin da una pista directa de que está listo para organizar una crisis alimentaria mundial, si no se levantan las sanciones de la Federación Rusa, a la solicitud de Macron de desbloquear los puertos ucranianos para la exportación de alimentos ucranianos . productos a través del Mar Negro, teniendo en cuenta sus consecuencias para la seguridad alimentaria mundial. Putin responde que la situación en este asunto es complicada debido a las medidas de sanciones de los países occidentales.

Los puertos ucranianos de la Federación Rusa comenzaron a bloquearse incluso antes del inicio de la operación militar, con el pretexto de ejercicios militares en el Mar Negro. Es decir, el Kremlin planeó de antemano confiscar alimentos ucranianos e interceptar la cadena de suministro, que iba y va a chantajear al mundo entero.

Quizás el clan de la familia Patrushev desempeñe el papel principal en este chantaje.

El 4 de mayo se supo que la UE, como parte del sexto paquete de sanciones, desconectará el Rosselkhozbank de SWIFT, el banco principal del Ministerio de Agricultura de Rusia, el banco a través del cual se realizan todas las exportaciones estatales de alimentos rusos, incluidos los cereales, aprobar. Un banco donde el presidente del consejo de supervisión (y de facto el principal beneficiario) es Dmitry Patrushev. ¿O no se apaga?

Veamos si Putin logró intimidar ayer a Macron y comenzó a implementar su plan para chantajear al mundo entero con una crisis alimentaria mundial. ¿Se asustará el Occidente colectivo? Si logra abrir las cadenas mundiales de suministro de alimentos sin pasar por Rusia, Putin volverá a tener problemas. ¡Entonces, aparentemente, el clan Patrushev también caerá en desgracia y seguirá a Shoigu, Gerasimov y el buque de guerra ruso!

Por desgracia, incluso si esto sucede, esta familia irá a la dirección indicada claramente sin hambre y muy enriquecida debido al saqueo estatal masivo en los territorios ucranianos, la sangre de los ucranianos y los rusos que fueron a luchar.









План Путина-Патрушевых по «управлению миром» в условиях глобального продовольственного кризиса - Утро Февраля


Как, зачем и почему «семейная подрядная организация», состоящая из Николая и Дмитрия Патрушевых по сути затеяла и поддерживает эту войну.




utro02.tv


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

Los rusos han conseguido desalojar a Ucrania de la costa del mar de Azov y bloquear el puerto de Odesa. Las implicaciones para el comercio de Ucrania son la paralización casi total de las exportaciones.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Ayer hubo lío


----------



## moncton (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Saqueo y hambrunas en África ,todo vale?
> 
> *Cómo, por qué y por qué la "organización de contratación familiar", compuesta por Nikolai y Dmitry Patrushev, esencialmente comenzó y apoya esta guerra. ¿Qué obtienen de ello?*
> 
> ...



Las motivaciones de Putin seran las que sean (depende de como este de la cabeza) pero las motivaciones de los que lo apoyan estan claras, despues de apropiarse de todos los recursos y riquezas de rusia, quieren mas

El mercado internacional de cereales es muy jugoso y ucrania era uno de los mayores exportadores. Lo de "desnazificar" era eso, montar gobierno marioneta que permitiese a los oligarcas rusos quedarse con el pastel

Ahora, lo que dice el articulo ese de intentar manipular la politica geoestrategica creando hambrunas es un poco complejo, porque ucrania produce mucho cereal, pero otros paises tambien, canada, argentina, estados unidos, china, brasil...

La misma union europea si se pone, tiene capacidad de sobra para cubrir la demanda mundial


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

Después de los desacuerdos entre Israel y Rusia, el sistema de defensa aérea Iron Dome puede entregarse a Ucrania.

Las relaciones entre Israel y Rusia, que obviamente se han deteriorado en los últimos días, pueden llevar al hecho de que Israel, en este contexto, esté dispuesto a proporcionar a Ucrania sus armas. Este último puede representar una amenaza bastante grande, ya que ha demostrado repetidamente su eficacia en Siria, Karabaj y otras regiones del planeta.

Anteriormente se supo que Estados Unidos estaba negociando con Israel sobre el posible suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania, sin embargo, la parte israelí, que no quería enfrentarse a Rusia, lo consideró imposible. Sin embargo, por el momento se sabe que Israel, a pesar de Rusia, puede proporcionar a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea Iron Dome y Barak-8, y además, drones kamikaze Harop, sistemas antitanque Spike NLOS y, muy probablemente, sistemas de misiles tácticos "Lora". Todas estas armas tienen un alto alcance y representan una amenaza muy seria, sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, Israel debe entender que esto socavará las relaciones entre Israel y Rusia, lo que en el contexto de la crisis en el Medio Oriente creará mucho problemas.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia señaló que Israel apoya a Ucrania y apoya el neonazismo.
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/izrail-moz...yh-bespilotnikov-i-sistem-pro-zheleznyy-kupol

https://avia-es.com/news/izrail-moz...yh-bespilotnikov-i-sistem-pro-zheleznyy-kupol

Gracias Sergey.


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Las motivaciones de Putin seran las que sean (depende de como este de la cabeza) pero las motivaciones de los que lo apoyan estan claras, despues de apropiarse de todos los recursos y riquezas de rusia, quieren mas
> 
> El mercado internacional de cereales es muy jugoso y ucrania era uno de los mayores exportadores. Lo de "desnazificar" era eso, montar gobierno marioneta que permitiese a los oligarcas rusos quedarse con el pastel
> 
> ...



La verdad, esta guerra es por recursos, depósitos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro, litio, cereales, minerales, etc... 
todo lo demás son excusas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

Líderes de Hamás viajaron a Moscú para hablar con funcionarios de Rusia - Itón Gadol


AJN/Itongadol.- La delegación se reunirá en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y con el titular de Chechenia.




itongadol.com






*LÍDERES DE HAMÁS VIAJARON A MOSCÚ PARA HABLAR CON FUNCIONARIOS DE RUSIA*
04/05/2022 0 Comentario
AJN/Itongadol.- Una delegación de líderes de Hamás se fue a Moscú para reunirse con funcionarios rusos y discutir la situación en Jerusalem en medio de las tensiones en torno a la mezquita al-Aqsa y el Monte del Templo, anunció el movimiento Hamás el miércoles por la tarde.
La delegación se reunirá con funcionarios del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, incluido el vicecanciller Mikhail Bogdanov, para discutir la situación en Jerusalem, los desarrollos en el campo palestino y la relación bilateral entre Hamás y Rusia, según el informe.
La delegación también se reunirá con Ramzan Kadyrov, titular de Chechenia, y podría reunirse con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, si la agenda del ministro lo permite, según el canal libanés Al-Mayadeen TV.
La delegación de Hamás está encabezada por el subjefe de la oficina externa de Hamás Mousa Abu Marzook, a quien se le une el representante de la organización terrorista en Moscú, así como otros funcionarios de Hamás.
Las reuniones en Moscú se producen en medio de un aumento de las tensiones entre Rusia e Israel después de que declaraciones emitidas por Lavrov provocaran la indignación de funcionarios israelíes en los últimos días.
A principios de esta semana, Lavrov atacó al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky por lo que llamó «elementos nazis» en Ucrania y dijo que «el hecho que sea judío no niega los elementos nazis en su país. Creo que Adolf Hitler también tenía sangre judía». El comentario provocó la indignación de los funcionarios israelíes, y el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Yair Lapid, calificó la declaración de «imperdonable».
Después de que el embajador ruso fuera convocado por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia calificó las declaraciones de Lapid de «antihistóricas» y dijo que las declaraciones «explican en gran medida por qué el actual gobierno israelí apoya al régimen neonazi de Kiev».
La visita de la delegación de Hamás a Moscú también se produce en medio de un aumento de las tensiones en Jerusalem, mientras Israel se prepara para reabrir el Monte del Templo a los visitantes judíos el jueves, Día de la Independencia de Israel, después de que estuviera cerrado durante casi dos semanas debido al final del Ramadán y Eid al- Fitr.
El portavoz de Hamas, Abdel Latif Al-Qanou, advirtió que si se les permitía a los judíos ingresar al sitio el jueves, sería un «detonador para una nueva confrontación» con Israel. El vocero llamó a árabes y palestinos a llegar al Monte del Templo para enfrentarse a las visitas judías.
Añadió que «el pueblo palestino no lo permitirá» y que «Israel asumirá las consecuencias de su comportamiento».
El lunes aparecieron en la Explanada de la Mezquita imágenes de una pancarta con un mensaje de identificación con Hamás. «Hamás bendice al pueblo árabe e islámico con motivo de la festividad de Eid al-Fitr». La leyenda iba acompañada con la fotografía de un miembro de su brazo armado con un fusil.
La Policía de Israel informó que retiró la pancarta y que un sospechoso de haberlo colgado, un palestino residente en Jerusalem Oriental, fue arrestado.
Asimismo, el jefe de Hamás en Gaza, Yehie Sinwar, pronunció un discurso por primera vez desde que finalizaron los enfrentamientos con Israel en mayo de 2021.
Sinwar advirtió que las imágenes de policías israelíes en la mezquita de al-Aqsa «no pueden repetirse» y amenazó con «profanar miles de sinagogas en todo el mundo».
Esta semana, la televisión estatal israelí (KAN) informó que el jefe de la Policía de Israel, Yakov Shabtai, ordenó al jefe distrital de Jerusalem evitar la presencia policial.
En diálogo con KAN, el jefe de la Policía admitió haber cambiado la política respecto a la Explanada de las Mezquitas por lo que ordenó evitar la presencia policial en el recinto religioso, pero dejó abierta la facultad al comisario de la seccional Jerusalem de hacerlo en caso de ser necesario.




Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Después de los desacuerdos entre Israel y Rusia, el sistema de defensa aérea Iron Dome puede entregarse a Ucrania.
> 
> Las relaciones entre Israel y Rusia, que obviamente se han deteriorado en los últimos días, pueden llevar al hecho de que Israel, en este contexto, esté dispuesto a proporcionar a Ucrania sus armas. Este último puede representar una amenaza bastante grande, ya que ha demostrado repetidamente su eficacia en Siria, Karabaj y otras regiones del planeta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No le veo recorrido a la extradición. En España la traición no es un delito. Es más, se premia con despacho en el congreso y se saben casos en los que se ha premiado con una vicepresidencia.



Lo único que sabemos es quién será su abogado:


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Esperaría a ver que dice Oryxspioenkop ya que no dejan de ser estimaciones y en esta página se dedican a traducir artículos de temática militar y muchas veces sin leer lo que publican. Yo los pongo después de leer el artículo no quiero que me "asciendan" a "mariscal"



Aquí hablan de 873 tanques rusos perdidos.









873 tanques, 179 aviones, 154 helicópteros... todo lo que ha perdido Rusia en dos meses de guerra en Ucrania


Este domingo se han cumplido los dos meses de guerra en Ucrania, y las cosas no están saliendo como el régimen de Putin planeaba cuando inició la invasión de su país vecino.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aquí hablan de 873 tanques rusos perdidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una locura todo lo que esta perdiendo Rusia. Su ejercito va a quedar para los restos durante décadas. Como la guerra continúe, la cosa a corto plazo pinta muy mal para los rusos. Ucrania en breve va a tener una capacidad artillera superior a la rusa. Quizás no en numero, pero si en capacidad y calidad. Como al final Israel acabe suministrando sistemas Iron Dome (Quizás no para el frente del Donbas, pero si para proteger Kiev o los centros logísticos en la region de Lviv), los rusos lo vana tener muy jodido. Normal que la propaganda rusa este metiendo presión para preparar a la gente de las bondades de un ataque nuclear, perdón, nucelar.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



#1943 Berlin says Western arms supplies to URSS prevent 'quick' end to conflict


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aquí hablan de 873 tanques rusos perdidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Russia has lost 873 tanks, 179 aircraft and 21,800 troops in Ukraine


The latest statistics, published today by the Ukrainian Land Forces, suggest 21,800 Russian fighters have been killed amid bitter resistance - though this figure could not be verified.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Esos datos con pinzas, 873 tanques puede ser, Oryx de momento confirma hoy 605. En los videos de los últimos días hay muchos batidos por artillería que no se pueden ir a verificar.

De los suplier trucks se han visto decenas en los videos y aqui ponen solo 76


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La frontera de Polonia con Ucrania son casi 400 km y por ahí se supone que es por donde entra buena parte del armamento. Luego están las fronteras con Eslovaquía y Rumanía que tampoco son precisamente muy pequeñas. Los rusos dicen que están parando buena parte del transporte y almacenamiento del armamento que están los occidentales metiendo en Ucrania, pero el caso es que apenas hay lanzamientos de misiles y estos son muy poco precisos. Los rusos dijeron hace dos días que atacaron con misiles un centro logístico en Odesa pero lo único que tenemos es su palabra. Y sobre el ataque al sistema ferrovial con misiles en el oeste, los ucranianos dijeron que apenas se habían causado daños.


----------



## duncan (5 May 2022)

Pues si que les debe ir "bien" a los rusos cuando trufault nos sale con éstas:


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Desperdiciar stugnas con camiones no parece buena idea pero lo hacen:


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Primer pepinazo OTAN que vemos en acción:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Desperdiciar stugnas con camiones no parece buena idea pero lo hacen:



Sí, siempre es buena idea, el camión en sí valdrá unos cuantos miles de dólares y dentro puede llevar municiones o cualquier otra cosa que eleven el coste total de pérdidas por encima de los 20000-25000 dólares que vale un misil del Stugna-P.

Eso sí, hay que apuntarlos muy bien, porque por algún motivo los misiles antitanque y ciertos cohetes tienen una efectividad bajísima contra las lonas de los camiones, hay que impactar en cualquier sitio que no sea ese o el daño será ridículo.



Empieza una pequeña ofensiva ucraniana en la zona de Lyman, aproximadamente este es un mapa de ello:


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (5 May 2022)

Ayer estuve mirando
hay un aeropuerto de una ciudad justo en la frontera eslovaca

Cuando digo justo es justo

La pista empieza casi en el borde


Como van a bombardearlo sin dañar quizas territorio otan?


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)




----------



## At4008 (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La verdad, esta guerra es por recursos, depósitos de gas y petróleo en el mar negro, litio, cereales, minerales, etc...
> todo lo demás son excusas



Y por ese motivo, esta guerra va a ser larga... Porque cuánto más tiempo y esfuerzos le cueste a Rusia tomar el control de esos recursos (si es que lo consigue), más debilitada está y más los necesita.


----------



## pakitakita (5 May 2022)

No es que sea algo de gran importancia pero por si a alguien le interesa. Estoy casi seguro que nuestro entrañable pokemonBocachanclasVilnius está de vuelta en el foro en forma de chapa. A falta de más CSI que no voy a seguir haciendo porque paso es muy probable que se esconda bajo el nuevo nick de jimbo, que ha entrado fuerte.

Pensaba que podrían ser otros porque no tenía suficientes mensajes para analizar pero hoy ya se ha destapado. No sólo por como entró desde el primer mensaje con un ataque personal y no generalizado hacia sus "enemigos", sólo contra mí por rencillas anteriores. sino por su forma de citar de especialito que no cita sólo menciona, su lenguaje spanglish también especialito en sus hilos contra una revista militar y contra Von der Leyen y su afición a curiosear en los perfiles del linkedin.


----------



## At4008 (5 May 2022)

pakitakita dijo:


> No es que sea algo de gran importancia pero por si a alguien le interesa. Estoy casi seguro que nuestro entrañable pokemonBocachanclasVilnius está de vuelta en el foro en forma de chapa. A falta de más CSI que no voy a seguir haciendo porque paso es muy probable que se esconda bajo el nuevo nick de jimbo, que ha entrado fuerte.
> 
> Pensaba que podrían ser otros porque no tenía suficientes mensajes para analizar pero hoy ya se ha destapado. No sólo por como entró desde el primer mensaje con un ataque personal y no generalizado hacia sus "enemigos", sólo contra mí por rencillas anteriores. sino por su forma de citar de especialito que no cita sólo menciona, su lenguaje spanglish también especialito en sus hilos contra una revista militar y contra Von der Leyen y su afición a curiosear en los perfiles del linkedin.




jimbo pellegrini

No es que lo hubiera identificado con el de vilnius ni con nadie en concreto, pero esta mañana me ha llamado la atención y le he tenido en el punto de mira. Por ahora, lo voy a indultar mientras no demuestre que no lo merece.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)




----------



## BGA (5 May 2022)

Un coronel español y por tanto traidor a España (para los pro rusos todo lo que no hable bien de Rusia es traición aunque lo diga uno que no es ruso) contando las fase de la guerra y otras cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

el "detenido" esta tuiteando.........................


----------



## Josant2022 (5 May 2022)

Ojito que se viene


----------



## kenny220 (5 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> el "detenido" esta tuiteando.........................



Es una coincidencia lo del abogado de todos estos....


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Comorl? Rata busca agujero para abandonar el barco?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 May 2022)

pakitakita dijo:


> No es que sea algo de gran importancia pero por si a alguien le interesa. Estoy casi seguro que nuestro entrañable pokemonBocachanclasVilnius está de vuelta en el foro en forma de chapa. A falta de más CSI que no voy a seguir haciendo porque paso es muy probable que se esconda bajo el nuevo nick de jimbo, que ha entrado fuerte.
> 
> Pensaba que podrían ser otros porque no tenía suficientes mensajes para analizar pero hoy ya se ha destapado. No sólo por como entró desde el primer mensaje con un ataque personal y no generalizado hacia sus "enemigos", sólo contra mí por rencillas anteriores. sino por su forma de citar de especialito que no cita sólo menciona, su lenguaje spanglish también especialito en sus hilos contra una revista militar y contra Von der Leyen y su afición a curiosear en los perfiles del linkedin.



¿Tienes enlace a algún post suyo? Es que al buscar por jimbo no me sale ningún perfil en el buscador


----------



## Diek (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Son cifras impresionantes, pero me gustaría conocer también las ucranianas.


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un barco ruso cargó 27 mil toneladas de grano ucraniano robado en Crimea temporalmente ocupada e intentó venderlo a Egipto, pero después de la negativa, cambió de dirección hacia el Líbano y Siria.
> 
> 
> Los rusos intentaron vender grano ucraniano robado a Egipto
> ...



No creo que consigan venderlo. Lo mismo lo embargan cuando llegue a puerto.


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> segun el ministerio de defensa ruso, ya han destruido mas aviones ucranianos y tanques que los que tenian en el ejercito al comenzar la invasion
> 
> Lo que no veo es como pueden considerar esos resultados como buenos y suficientes para terminar la guerra. Que han conseguido? cual es su objetivo? cual es el futuro? negociarian un alto el fuego? bajo que condiciones? los ucranianos aceptarian? quien se fia ahora de los rusos?
> 
> ...



Ya están escaldados. La propaganda del Kremlin lo arreglará.

En unos años pasarán hambre.


----------



## elena francis (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No le veo recorrido a la extradición. En España la traición no es un delito. Es más, se premia con despacho en el congreso y se saben casos en los que se ha premiado con una vicepresidencia.



Joder, y al Mocho con un escaño de oro en el Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Brutal. En el código ruso, la mitad 300, la otra mitad 200.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Brutal. En el código ruso, la mitad 300, la otra mitad 200.



Ya podian haber grabado algunos segundos mas para ver el resultado.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ya podian haber grabado algunos segundos mas para ver el resultado.



El que lo graba está suficientemente cerca para haber muerto del susto aunque no le alcanzara la onda expansiva.


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

La Putinpedia, mentiras y verdades a medias, próximamente

Putin va a crear un #Russian análogo de Wikipedia, porque no está satisfecho con el hecho de que escriban información objetiva sobre la invasión de #Ukraine .


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La Putinpedia, mentiras y verdades a medias, próximamente
> 
> Putin va a crear un #Russian análogo de Wikipedia, porque no está satisfecho con el hecho de que escriban información objetiva sobre la invasión de #Ukraine .



Cada vez tiene la cara más hinchada. 

Para los lisensiados en medicinas....¿corticoides?


----------



## ZUUM (5 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Popasni, grupo de tropas ucranianas, seguramente avanzadilla sin experiencia se interna en territorio ocupado perseguidos por rusos experimentados de la Wagner... qué podía salir mal?
> Fijaros que intentan refugiarse (???) dentro de un cobertizo y el movimiento envolvente y táctica de ataque de los Wagner utilizando tacticas de guerra callejera en este grupillo de pequeños cobertizos de agricultores. Unos cometen error tras error, principalmente agruparse y amontonarse en un lugar indefendible.
> Sí, esto no es un paseo, es una lucha encarnizada y a veces contra tropas bien entrenadas y con experiencia, para aprender...perder!
> Dios acoja a sus creyentes y envíe al fuego eterno a los invasores.
> ...



No llevan distintivos. Son un grupo de rusos que no quieren luchar y tiene sentido por la forma en la que se levantan

No llevan armas, lanzan granadas aturdidoras para hacerlos salir, una vez que los tienen en el suelo son puestos en grupos distintos como si pertenecieran a diferentes secciones, uno por lo menos tiene un lazo blanco en el antebrazo


----------



## moncton (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez tiene la cara más hinchada.
> 
> Para los lisensiados en medicinas....¿corticoides?



Los rumores de que lo van a operar dentro de poco estan llegando a la prensa "seria"

No se si seran ciertos, pero con lo desconfiado que es, me pareceria raro que acepte que lo anestesien, siempre es un riesgo

Antes los satrapas y dictadores se iban a operar a Londres o Zurich, precisamente para evitar "problemas postoperatorios"


----------



## ZUUM (5 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder qué puto orgullo!
> Me recuerdan a alguien...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047790





Chaini dijo:


>



Los rusos son gilipollas, están empeñados en tomar Azovstal antes del día 9 (seguramente para mostrar los cuerpos de los derrotados "nazis" del batallón Azov), pero viendo los planos de la planta y la determinación de los ucranianos, parece que no podrá ser


----------



## wysiwyg (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez tiene la cara más hinchada.
> 
> Para los lisensiados en medicinas....¿corticoides?



Fíjate la mano derecha, la tiene hinchadisima. 

Apenas se mueve, tal vez tenga una buena artritis reumatoide. Seria interesante saber a que hora son estas entrevistas. El dolor de la artritis suele ser peor por la mañana.


----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (5 May 2022)

ZUUM dijo:


> No llevan distintivos. Son un grupo de rusos que no quieren luchar y tiene sentido por la forma en la que se levantan
> 
> No llevan armas, lanzan granadas aturdidoras para hacerlos salir, una vez que los tienen en el suelo son puestos en grupos distintos como si pertenecieran a diferentes secciones, uno por lo menos tiene un lazo blanco en el antebrazo



Los mercenarios y los chechenos están para forzarlos a la lucha, al final del vídeo se ven como se levantan y van cada uno a una dirección.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez tiene la cara más hinchada.
> 
> Para los lisensiados en medicinas....¿corticoides?



Espero que seas corticoides para el cáncer que debería tener.


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Cada vez tiene la cara más hinchada.
> 
> Para los lisensiados en medicinas....¿corticoides?



¿Y menos pelo?


----------



## Scardanelli (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Comorl? Rata busca agujero para abandonar el barco?



Este sabe que va a acabar linchado...


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Más incendios fortuitos:


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Otra pillada

Fake del día de Kadyrov: un nuevo video del envío de un grupo de Kadyrovites a Ucrania resultó no ser nuevo Publicó el mismo video el 23 de abril. Hoy simplemente se repitió, recortando fotogramas desde otros ángulos.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Y menos pelo?



¿Y más gilipollas? ¿De verdad se pone a hablar de la wikipedia en medio de todo esto?


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

Este no es la primera vez que lo hace...


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Precisión. Sin comentarios.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> ¿Y más gilipollas? ¿De verdad se pone a hablar de la wikipedia en medio de todo esto?



Que esta demente desde hace algún tiempo es algo mas que claro.


----------



## Ungaunga (5 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Es una coincidencia lo del abogado de todos estos....



Como los abogados que tenían todos los de ETA. Curiosa coincidencia.


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este no es la primera vez que lo hace...



A mi me da que estas acciones no son de ucranianos ni del fsb, que que son de “rusos blancos”.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

A ver si la lían un poco los ucras y pillan unos cuantos rusos atrapados:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Precisión. Sin comentarios.



Radar occidental de contrabatería + drone de observación + artilleros motivados para acertar. Buen combo.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Fuego de contrabateria, parece que ya estan usado los nuevos juguetitos


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

La nueva investigación de Reuters sobre los soldados que estaban en Bucha es excelente, y la mejor parte es cómo un tipo pintó su cuenta de Instagram en la pared de una víctima.....


----------



## Abc123CBA (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



Sigue siendo la URRS en el fondo.


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

"Un desastre para el Kremlin, si es cierto: Ucrania dice que ha encontrado a la "abuela Anya", la anciana que ahora se celebra en Rusia por ondear una bandera soviética ante las tropas ucranianas. Anna Ivanovna Ivanova y su esposo están ahora en Kharkiv después de que su casa fuera atacada por la artillería rusa. ¡Ay! "


----------



## moncton (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



Ahora una medallita para colgar del pecho y un bonobus en reconocimiento de su sacrificio

El 9 de mayo que lo saquen a desfilar y despues ya puede volver a su vida de mierda

Por lo menos ya no podra asesinar ni violar mas


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



¿No le han dado ni una miserable bolsa de Doritos o una caja de Campurrianas? ¡Qué cabrón el Putin de mierda!


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si la lían un poco los ucras y pillan unos cuantos rusos atrapados:



VAMOSSSSSSS.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> "Un desastre para el Kremlin, si es cierto: Ucrania dice que ha encontrado a la "abuela Anya", la anciana que ahora se celebra en Rusia por ondear una bandera soviética ante las tropas ucranianas. Anna Ivanovna Ivanova y su esposo están ahora en Kharkiv después de que su casa fuera atacada por la artillería rusa. ¡Ay! "



Mardarle la nueva al hilo del Batallas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ahora una medallita para colgar del pecho y un bonobus en reconocimiento de su sacrificio
> 
> El 9 de mayo que lo saquen a desfilar y despues ya puede volver a su vida de mierda
> 
> Por lo menos ya no podra asesinar ni violar mas



Que alguien le mande una foto de Echenique y le diga que ánimo, que puede llegar al congreso.


----------



## Scout.308 (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



Joer casi me meo con esta mierda xD


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)

Ya ha salido en Barrett de la bripac...


----------



## Scout.308 (5 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mardarle la nueva al hilo del Batallas.



Ese estará enfrascado en el hilo de asolear el ano 


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/de-moda-asolear-el-ano.1750561/


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



No me digáis que no es una imagen paradigmática del concepto de Vladimir de Mierda. El muchacho es digno de una boda a su medida:






Bodas Vladimir de mierda MANDAN


TNPR




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Debido a las grandes pérdidas, el enemigo retiró unidades de la 4.ª División de Tanques del 1.er Ejército de Tanques y la 106.ª División Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa para reconstruir.


----------



## pakitakita (5 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Tienes enlace a algún post suyo? Es que al buscar por jimbo no me sale ningún perfil en el buscador







__





Hilo-homenaje a Guillermo Pulido y a sus jefes de Revista Ejércitos; Universidad Pablo de Olavide como vinculo mamandurrial


"Experto": https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermo-pulido-pulido-4b7297203/?originalSubdomain=es Ninjarinas:




www.burbuja.info





Este es el hilo que me levantó las sospechas. Pero todos los que ha creado hoy me llevan a pensar que es su estilo. Sobre todo esa forma de citar sin citar, con menciones. Porque tiene que hacerse el especialito.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 May 2022)

pakitakita dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% es él, algo como esto es lo típico que escribía ese cuñao:





__





¿Qué hace pensar al forero medio que él forma parte de “la comunidad internacional” o incluso “Occidente”?


Es que estoy leyendo este subforo y no paro de encontrarme textos llenos de primeras personas del plural, como cuando los hinchas de futbol dicen "hemos ganado el partido". A ver si despertamos.




www.burbuja.info






Ya he visto que borró su cuenta, pero alguna expresión que le he visto en comentarios me suena mucho a lo que solía poner. Y veo que tiene pocos mensajes y alguno habla sobre putas, tema típico que aborda ese señor...


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, a la abuelita Z le han desnazificado la casa
Un desastre para el Kremlin, si es cierto: Ucrania dice que ha encontrado a la "abuela Anya", la anciana que ahora se celebra en Rusia por ondear una bandera soviética ante las tropas ucranianas. Anna Ivanovna Ivanova y su esposo están ahora en Kharkiv después de que su casa fuera atacada por la artillería rusa. ¡Ay!


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Será el bocachanclas Lavrov debidamente purgado?

ÚLTIMA HORA: El presidente ruso Putin se disculpó con el primer ministro israelí Bennett por los comentarios del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov sobre Hitler, dice la oficina del primer ministro israelí


----------



## alb. (5 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La nueva investigación de Reuters sobre los soldados que estaban en Bucha es excelente, y la mejor parte es cómo un tipo pintó su cuenta de Instagram en la pared de una víctima.....




Estará contento, seguro que nunca ha recibido tantas visitas como ahora.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Será el bocachanclas Lavrov debidamente purgado?
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: El presidente ruso Putin se disculpó con el primer ministro israelí Bennett por los comentarios del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov sobre Hitler, dice la oficina del primer ministro israelí



Veremos si tiene resistencia natural al Polonio o el Novichok. En cualquier caso no creo que la opinión publica en Israel se calme con una disculpa.

Por cierto, el meme de lo mejor. Aliens nazis.


----------



## duncan (5 May 2022)

Interesante entrevista con un voluntario finés en Ucrania:









Entrevista con un voluntario finlandés que participa en la guerra de Ucrania


En el portal reddit ha aparecido una entrevista con un voluntario finlandés que sirve en Ucrania. Es difícil verificar sus afirmaciones pero...




alejandro-8.blogspot.com


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

No tiene verguenza este personaje, que se creía que todo iban a ser facilidades para después pasar al siguiente objetivo-país a desnazificar?

Dmitry Peskov se queja de que Occidente está retrasando la conquista de Ucrania por parte de Rusia: "Junto con el flujo de armas que estos países están enviando a Ucrania, todas estas son acciones que no contribuyen a la rápida finalización de la operación"


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El presidente ruso Putin se disculpó con el primer ministro israelí Bennett por los comentarios del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov sobre Hitler, dice la oficina del primer ministro israelí



Arrastrándose para que no le caigan Spike's y HAROPs a los carros que le quedan en Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (5 May 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (5 May 2022)

Hay grandes rumores de que los rusos colapsan en jarkov y izyum y se están retirando para no ser embolsados. Si se confirma. Las fuerzas rusas en Donbass ahora corren grave riesgo. Sería la segunda finta rusa táctica tras kiev jajajaja


----------



## Nuzzo (5 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay grandes síntomas de que los rusos colapsan en jarkov y sumy se están retirando para no ser embolsados. Si se confirma. Las fuerzas rusas en Donbass ahora corren grave riesgo



Sumy no, ya salieron por patas de alla como parte de la _finta _de Kyiv. A lo mejor piensas en Izyum?


----------



## Pinovski (5 May 2022)

Expectativa triunfalista de los foreros pro rusos en febrero vs Dosis de realidad en mayo (Recopilación de hilos y mensajes)


Expectativa del foro ruso promedio del foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-veamos-a-toda-ukrania-saliendo-a-recibir-a-los-rusos-para-su-paseo-triunfal-por-kiev-que-cuento-contara-la-prensa.1712755/ Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mundocruel (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



Está a solo 8 años de morir congelado o de cirrosis mientras mendiga una limosna.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 May 2022)

La super ofensiva rusa se resume en ganar 1 kilometro al mes en el Donbass y colapsar en karkiv y izyum que pone en peligro a todas las fuerzas rusas en el Donbass y corta todos sus suministros. Segunda finta tactica de los rusos tras kiev jaja


----------



## Mundocruel (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Debido a las grandes pérdidas, el enemigo retiró unidades de la 4.ª División de Tanques del 1.er Ejército de Tanques y la 106.ª División Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa para reconstruir.



"retiró" es un eufemismo de "fueron aniquiladas", creo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

__





ucrania ha sido lefada por este y sur, otaneros en mundos yupi lo niegan


mapita de los anglosionistas reconociendo la derrota total en esas zonas otaneros mamando big para el 8 de mayo se toma todo donbas, quedaría unir mas por el centro y ya consolidar los contraataques mierderos ucros el mierdinski ya puede firmar la peace con la cara lefada, igual que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (5 May 2022)

Tiempo atrás se comentaba que Polonia iba a ser beneficiada con algún pedazo de ucrania
Si no hay fronteras... próximo ingreso de ucrania en la UE?

El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, dijo que "en realidad no habrá fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania". Dirigiéndose a los ciudadanos polacos, el jefe de Estado dijo: “No habrá más fronteras entre nuestros países: Polonia y Ucrania. ¡Esta frontera no existirá! 
Para que vivamos juntos en esta tierra, construyendo y reconstruyendo juntos nuestra felicidad común y nuestra fuerza común, que nos permitirá repeler cualquier peligro o cualquier posible amenaza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tiempo atrás se comentaba que Polonia iba a ser beneficiada con algún pedazo de ucrania
> Si no hay fronteras... próximo ingreso de ucrania en la UE?
> 
> El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, dijo que "en realidad no habrá fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania". Dirigiéndose a los ciudadanos polacos, el jefe de Estado dijo: “No habrá más fronteras entre nuestros países: Polonia y Ucrania. ¡Esta frontera no existirá!
> Para que vivamos juntos en esta tierra, construyendo y reconstruyendo juntos nuestra felicidad común y nuestra fuerza común, que nos permitirá repeler cualquier peligro o cualquier posible amenaza.



Como para fiarse de la palabra de un ruso ahora ...


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)




----------



## Ungaunga (5 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tiempo atrás se comentaba que Polonia iba a ser beneficiada con algún pedazo de ucrania
> Si no hay fronteras... próximo ingreso de ucrania en la UE?
> 
> El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, dijo que "en realidad no habrá fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania". Dirigiéndose a los ciudadanos polacos, el jefe de Estado dijo: “No habrá más fronteras entre nuestros países: Polonia y Ucrania. ¡Esta frontera no existirá!
> Para que vivamos juntos en esta tierra, construyendo y reconstruyendo juntos nuestra felicidad común y nuestra fuerza común, que nos permitirá repeler cualquier peligro o cualquier posible amenaza.



Es una muy vieja aspiración polaca para contrarrestar a la horda y, en su día, a Alemania. Les gustaría sumar a los Bálticos y Bielorrusia y reconstruirían la confederación polaco-lituana. Sólo con Ucrania se ponen en casi 100 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 May 2022)

Es todo un caballero

*Putin se disculpa por las palabras de Lavrov sobre la "sangre judía" de Hitler*

20:54, 5 de mayo de 2022Mundo

Foto: Mikhail Klimentiev / RIA Novosti
La oficina del primer ministro israelí anunció la disculpa de Putin por las palabras de Lavrov sobre Hitler y los judíos

La oficina del primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , se disculpó por las palabras del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov , sobre la "sangre judía" en Adolf Hitler. La declaración correspondiente fue publicada en el sitio web de la oficina del líder israelí.
El primer ministro aceptó las disculpas del presidente Putin por las palabras de Lavrov y le agradeció aclarar la actitud del presidente hacia el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

La guerra oculta de Rusia: así trabajan en África los mercenarios de Putin para lograr materias primas


El famoso Grupo Wagner estaría implicado en la muerte de más de 450 civiles en Mali, donde ha negociado con el gobierno para cobrar 9 millones al mes en efectivo o en derechos de extracción de piedras preciosas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Los avances ahí son prácticamente nulos, de vez en cuando algún btr o un bmp2 de la RPD intenta probar las defensas Ucranianas y sale mal... Este en concreto fue capturado por miembros de Azov Kiev desplazados ahí.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Hablando de que los rusos están siendo expulsados de Kharkiv, parece que se les ha ocurrido que dejar que los ucranianos avancen hasta el punto en que amenacen las líneas de suministro en Izyum podría no ser la mejor idea. Han contraatacado y los ucranianos dicen que han fracasado.


----------



## txusky_g (5 May 2022)




----------



## alas97 (5 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Resulta curioso que se escucha poco o casi nada de los famosos paracaidistas rusos, los vdv, alguien sabe si siguen operativos en algún frente



Soylen Green, hay que darles de comer a los chechenos y a los kazajos que están faltos de proteína.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Un poco más sobre los resultados del regimiento Azov Kyiv SSO en la dirección de Zaporizhia. Trofeo BMP-2 y rusos capturados


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

*Bases de datos y escuchas telefónicas: así ayudaron los espías estadounidenses a eliminar a 12 generales rusos*
Desde el primer día de la guerra, la ayuda de la OTAN ha sido continua, precisa, en tiempo real, a través de un mecanismo perfeccionado tras la invasión: ahora hay una confirmación extraoficial de lo escrito en las últimas semanas

Ahora hay una confirmación extraoficial de lo que se ha escrito en las últimas semanas : *la inteligencia estadounidense ha ayudado a los ucranianos a** eliminar a numerosos generales rusos*. Los detalles surgieron en un artículo del _New York Times_ . Desde el primer día de la guerra, la ayuda en este sector por parte de los aliados ha sido continua, precisa, en tiempo real, *a través de un mecanismo perfeccionado tras la invasión*.
*Los movimientos de oficiales y tropas*
*El descubrimiento de los movimientos de oficiales superiores y tropas*. Esto es para fines estrictamente militares, es decir, los detalles relacionados con el teatro de la guerra, con ofensivas y maniobras. Han conformado una base de datos donde se vierte la información, un "archivo" al que las unidades individuales tienen acceso a través de canales digitales. En algunos casos -reveló la _CNN-_ la diferencia de *tiempo entre el avistamiento y el reporte* puede rondar los 60 minutos, pero hay veces que incluso menos.
*La ubicación de los centros de mando*
Esto permite a los "defensores" lanzar ataques precisos con artillería, misiles, explosivos, minas y francotiradores. Desde 2015, la CIA se encargó del entrenamiento de las fuerzas especiales locales enfocándose en *misiones detrás de las líneas, comunicaciones...* Kiev -recuerda el diario neoyorquino- afirma haber matado nada menos que a 12 generales, una afirmación aún por verificar.
*Intervención de las comunicaciones*
*Un intenso trabajo de intervención de los contactos de radio enemigos*. Para descubrir las iniciativas sobre el terreno, pero también para seguir los movimientos de los oficiales de alto grado. *Un giro tecnológico utilizado después para golpes precisos de los soldados de Zelenski*. El tamiz fue posible gracias al reconocimiento de una gran cantidad de aviones, que volaban desde el Báltico hasta el Mar Negro, desde los "ojos" de los satélites, y por hombres sobre el terreno, cuya presencia actualmente no está confirmada oficialmente. Son fantasmas, en carne y hueso.
*No siempre está el apoyo de EEUU*
Las fuentes del _New York Times_ se preocupan por dar a conocer que *no siempre se contaría con el apoyo de los servicios estadounidenses*. Y citan el último episodio en el que el jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, Valeriy Gerasimov, escapó por poco de un ataque ucraniano, en el área de Izium. No tenemos nada que ver con eso -dicen los estadounidenses- porque *los líderes opositores se mantienen fuera de la "lista de asesinatos"*.
Bajo Donald Trump, la Casa Blanca autorizó la redada que acabó con el general iraní Soleimanien. El campo de batalla depara sorpresas, sucede que se cometen errores en la identificación del objetivo, pueden verse involucradas personas inocentes e incluso puedes realizar una misión sin declararla. Además*, otros países actúan junto a la resistencia, no pocas veces bien informados*: polacos y británicos, por citar sólo un par de ejemplos.
*Los errores del Ejército*
*Los espías americanos se han aprovechado de los errores del Ejército* . Los generales a menudo resultaron ser vulnerables: comunicaciones no protegidas adecuadamente, la necesidad de estar al frente para resolver problemas, centralización excesiva. *Un conjunto de factores que ha acortado -por así decirlo- las distancias*. Los blancos están más cerca y se pueden "marcar".
*Armas adecuadas*
*Al aliado se le garantizó el equipo y las armas adecuadas*. Se vuelve a mencionar el dron kamikaze Switchblade, que se puede usar para *apuntar a un oficial dentro de un vehículo blindado*. Una carga explosiva o una mina escondida a lo largo de un camino usado por un oficial es letal.
*Incursiones en la sombra*
*La Casa Blanca nunca ha ocultado las incursiones en la "sombra"* . Los principales ejecutivos de inteligencia ilustraron públicamente al Congreso los medios de cómo la *cooperación con Kiev ha alcanzado niveles sin precedentes*. Lo llamaron revolucionario.









Bases de datos y escuchas telefónicas: así ayudaron los espías estadounidenses a eliminar a 12 generales rusos


Ahora hay una confirmación extraoficial de lo que se ha escrito en las últimas semanas : la inteligencia estadounidense ha ayudado a los ucranianos a eliminar a numerosos generales




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un T-80BV, MT-LB ruso y un vehículo oruga más durante su reciente contraofensiva en #Kharkiv Oblast. (El video está filmado por el lado ruso).


----------



## duncan (5 May 2022)

No es la fuente más fiable que hay así que cogerlo con pinzas muy largas:









Israel aprueba el envío de sistemas antibuque Blue Spear y Spike NLOS al ejercito de Ucrania.


Se está enviado un lote de armas israelíes a Ucrania. Un gran lote de sistemas de misiles israelíes Spike NLOS y misiles de crucero antibuqu...




poderiomilitarespanol.blogspot.com


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> No es la fuente más fiable que hay así que cogerlo con pinzas muy largas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según la información a la que ha tenido acceso la agencia de noticias Avia.pro, Estonia, que suministra armas israelíes a Ucrania, actualmente sólo dispone de sistemas de misiles antitanque Spike NLOS y de sistemas de misiles antibuque Blue Spear. Los sistemas Spike NLOS se diferencian de los sistemas convencionales de misiles antitanque por su capacidad de alcanzar objetivos a distancias de hasta 25 kilómetros, y fueron estos sistemas los que proporcionaron a Azerbaiyán una ventaja incontestable durante la guerra de Karabaj. Sin embargo, los sistemas de defensa costera y sus misiles de crucero Blue Spear suponen una mayor amenaza, ya que pueden alcanzar objetivos de superficie a una distancia de unos 400 kilómetros, lo que da a Ucrania la posibilidad de hacerse con el control de la mayor parte del Mar Negro. No se sabe cuántos misiles de crucero Spike NLOS y Blue Spear se entregarán a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Video grabado por los propios rusos, la artillería ucraniana se ventiló una compañía de carros rusa. Los tuvieron que captar anteriormente con un dron.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Video grabado por los propios rusos, la artillería ucraniana se ventiló una compañía de carros rusa. Los tuvieron que captar anteriormente con un dron.



poneis una fuentes que no se pueden ver, no tengo el twitter


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Hoy, cerca de Vysokopolye, región de Kherson, el enemigo intentó desembarcar tropas desde helicópteros. Había alrededor de 10 naves enemigas. El lugar de aterrizaje fue atacado por nuestra artillería, al menos 2 helicopteros fueron destruidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> poneis una fuentes que no se pueden ver, no tengo el twitter



No necesitas twitter para verlo, dale al play y se ve en el mismo foro en la mayoria de los casos. De todas formas es que twitter es una de las principales fuentes de informacion, merece la pena tener una cuenta


----------



## duncan (5 May 2022)

Primera baja en las fuerzas tractoriles de Ucrania:


----------



## Kalikatres (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El presidente ruso Putin se disculpó con el primer ministro israelí Bennett por los comentarios del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov sobre Hitler, dice la oficina del primer ministro israelí
> 
> 
> 
> Arrastrándose para que no le caigan Spike's y HAROPs a los carros que le quedan en Ucrania.



Ya te digo que después del Shalom aleijem y Aleijem Shalom con Ruso sonriendo y judío serio, no lo olvidarán en su puta vida.
Los judíos son así.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

ya ha llegado el 155



txusky_g dijo:


> Precisión. Sin comentarios.


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 May 2022)




----------



## alas97 (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un poco más sobre los resultados del regimiento Azov Kyiv SSO en la dirección de Zaporizhia. Trofeo BMP-2 y rusos capturados



Hay cosas que no entiendo.

Cada vez que veo cuerpos de soldados siempre observo como murieron, esto te dice mucho.

murieron peleando, murieron comiéndose los mocos de la nariz o fueron sorprendidos.

en el video el carro se ve que está en buenas condiciones, o sea, no le pegaron con un atgm. si está incendiado no queda más que salir por patas antes que explote o formes parte del chasis derretido. pero si está intacto puedes dar una buena pelea con sus armas y las arpilleras para la infantería dentro.

a estos tíos, me parece que los sorprendieron. veo que tenían preparada una pequeña fogata con piedrecitas y todo para cocinar. al principio pense que era un nido con huevos, pero no.

Esta es la guerra más rara que he visto en video en mi vida. donde la peña muere por hacer el ganso, y no se entiende por qué son soldados no?

son gente que va a matar y no de picnic.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

ahora con la tecnologia juridica del 155 perfectamente desplegada puede haber un buen deschatarriemto orco.
Va a quedar un precioso dia del orgullo orco del 9 de mayo.
Sigo apostando a que declararán movilización; en bielorusia están moviendo chatarra.



txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si la lían un poco los ucras y pillan unos cuantos rusos atrapados:


----------



## Nicors (5 May 2022)

Que bonito número el 155; me encanta. 
Sirve para bombardear rusos y encarcelar a lazis prorrusos.


----------



## El cogorzas (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Va a quedar un precioso dia del orgullo orco del 9 de mayo.
> Sigo apostando a que declararán movilización; en bielorusia están moviendo chatarra.



Ya decía yo que veía a la tropa de cheerleaders muy alteradas en el foro. Se acercan las fiestas patronales en la capital de Mordor y aquí en limpio-limpio no hay un carajo. Ni Kiev en tres días, ni rayos láser, ni nukes, ni misiles supersonicos, ni ná. Un chasco tras otro. O espabilan un poco o quedan subcampeones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

no le dan ni el peso de sus piernas en garbanzos; es maravilloso como semejante bostazo infecto de imperio es capaz de congregar a una legion de fanaticos segidores sabiendo que serian meados sin cuartel en caso de que dejaran de serles utiles. HIbristofilia imperial o algo, evidentemente los HDLGP que le han hecho el publireportaje se siguen descojonando ahora 10 horas despues de sacarle la foto y estan al borde de la desidratacion.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos


----------



## El cogorzas (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



*"¡Una lástima, nuestro concursante no ha podido ocupar Ucrania, pero se lleva un fantástico surtido de legumbres y este aplauso del público! "*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

La contraofensiva en la región de Kharkiv es más que exitosa

Y lo más importante: no hay consignas ni historias sobre el lanzamiento. Los hombres solo vienen y les dan caña a los ocupantes.


----------



## Trovador (5 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuego de contrabateria, parece que ya estan usado los nuevos juguetitos



Por fin una buena música para un buen vídeo.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La contraofensiva en la región de Kharkiv es más que exitosa
> 
> Y lo más importante: no hay consignas ni historias sobre el lanzamiento. Los hombres solo vienen y les dan caña a los ocupantes.



¡Cómo salen del carro cuando la explosión, imagino que alguno no podrá contarlo¡


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

el 155 hace estragos en jerson en chatarras estacionadas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La contraofensiva en la región de Kharkiv es más que exitosa
> 
> Y lo más importante: no hay consignas ni historias sobre el lanzamiento. Los hombres solo vienen y les dan caña a los ocupantes.



Se vienen para los orcos


----------



## JAGGER (5 May 2022)

Unos juguetes israelíes que le permiten a Ucrania controlar el mar Negro?
Impresionante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, Equipo de Rusia

con el Proyecto Amenazas Críticas de AEI

5 de mayo de 2022​
La actualización de la invasión de Ucrania es un producto sintético semanal que cubre eventos políticos y retóricos clave relacionados con la renovada agresión rusa contra Ucrania. Esta actualización cubre los eventos del 22 de abril al 4 de mayo. Toda la cobertura del equipo de ISW Rusia sobre la guerra en Ucrania, incluidas las evaluaciones y mapas militares diarios, actualizaciones de conflictos anteriores y varias evaluaciones complementarias, están disponibles en nuestra página de inicio de cobertura de crisis de Ucrania .

*Puntos clave del 22 de abril al 4 de mayo*


*El Kremlin está estableciendo un control económico, gubernamental e informativo sobre el territorio ucraniano ocupado, lo que indica que Rusia puede estar preparándose para crear una serie de "repúblicas populares" delegadas rusas y/o para anexar directamente algún territorio ucraniano ocupado.*
*El Kremlin continúa afirmando falsamente que Ucrania está estancando las negociaciones que el Kremlin tampoco está llevando a cabo seriamente.*
*Ucrania puede suspender las negociaciones por completo en las próximas semanas en respuesta a los "referéndums de independencia" patrocinados por Rusia en el territorio ucraniano ocupado.*
*Es probable que las fuerzas rusas estén considerando el uso de armas químicas para lograr ventajas en el campo de batalla en la batalla por Donbas.*
*Los ataques de bandera falsa rusa en Transnistria y los ataques con misiles en Odesa probablemente no indiquen una escalada rusa inminente en Transnistria o Moldavia. Es probable que el Kremlin tenga la intención de inmovilizar a las fuerzas ucranianas en el sur para evitar que refuercen el este de Ucrania.*
*Es probable que el Kremlin esté intentando consolidar el control y la vigilancia de los funcionarios del gobierno ruso.*
*El Kremlin continúa proyectando confianza económica a su audiencia nacional a pesar de un informe del Banco Central de Rusia de que la economía de Rusia se contraerá entre un 8 y un 10 % en 2022.*
*El Kremlin hizo de Polonia y Bulgaria un ejemplo al cortar los envíos de gas natural en un intento de obligar a Alemania, Italia y otros consumidores de gas natural ruso de la UE a pagar sus importaciones de gas ruso en rublos, apuntalando así a Rusia, maltratada por las sanciones. economía.*
*Los países de la OTAN y la UE continuaron brindando asistencia militar a Ucrania, incluidas capacidades de alto nivel para contrarrestar la agresión rusa, mientras Suecia y Finlandia consideran la membresía en la OTAN.*
*El antisemitismo del Kremlin puede alejar a Israel de su actual posición neutral sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ. " TERRIBLE MAYO" | THE CHAIR 











Noticia: - BROTAL : esta hint si lo ha "acertado" el CUANON ese. EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS TO REVENTAO EN MAYO ( 4 años despues xD ) pero bueno


EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ. " TERRIBLE MAYO" | THE CHAIR https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brotal-esta-hint-si-lo-ha-acertado-el-cuanon-ese-el-papa-en-silla-de-ruedas-to-reventao-en-mayo-4-anos-despues-xd-pero-bueno.1751911/ https://qalerts.app/?q=%23997 Oh...




www.burbuja.info









Drop Search Results: #997







qalerts.app









Oh shit…..

*“The Chair” = Wheelchair *

viewsFreedom Belle , 2l link al decode aqui 0:52

*Pope Francis uses wheelchair in public for the first time




*








Pope uses wheelchair in public for first time since knee pain flare-up


Pope Francis used a wheelchair in public on Thursday for the first time since a flare-up of pain in his knee that has limited his ability to walk.




www.reuters.com












Pope Francis uses wheelchair in public for the first time


Pontiff, 85, revealed on Tuesday he was soon to undergo minor operation to treat knee pain




www.theguardian.com









Pope Francis arrives in a wheelchair to attend an audience with nuns and religious​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

VAIS A MORIT ATEAZOS IMPIOS

SI EL PAPA VA A MORIR POR LA VACUNA SIDOSA CON FETOS SIDOSOS COMO INGRENDIENTE

Y EL ES EL VICARIO DI DEI

VOSOTROS ? =>> FFF ==> REVENTAOS EN ZERO COMA


----------



## favelados (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el 155 hace estragos en jerson en chatarras estacionadas



Veo que siguen aterrizando helicópteros a tiro de artillería, están locos estos romanos!


----------



## Trovador (5 May 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Es una muy vieja aspiración polaca para contrarrestar a la horda y, en su día, a Alemania. Les gustaría sumar a los Bálticos y Bielorrusia y reconstruirían la confederación polaco-lituana. Sólo con Ucrania se ponen en casi 100 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Dadaista (5 May 2022)

Un detalle que me llama la atención es el pasotismo de los altos cargos militares rusos ante sus errores. Se diria que les importa todo un bledo.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no le dan ni el peso de sus piernas en garbanzos; es maravilloso como semejante bostazo infecto de imperio es capaz de congregar a una legion de fanaticos segidores sabiendo que serian meados sin cuartel en caso de que dejaran de serles utiles. HIbristofilia imperial o algo, evidentemente los HDLGP que le han hecho el publireportaje se siguen descojonando ahora 10 horas despues de sacarle la foto y estan al borde de la desidratacion.



Cuando yo era pequeño e íbamos al pueblo de vacatas, a los familiares de visita siempre se les daba comida o pasteles. Es una costumbre de sitios pobres. ¿Te vas? Llévate ésto, no pases hambre (no lo decían, pero el gesto era eso).

Esa foto dice mucho de cómo es la sociedad rusa, en donde las cosas simples son opulencia. 

Mientras en Noruega los ciudadanos participan de la riqueza del país, en Rusia te dan garbanzos si pierdes una pierna. Y los subnormales prorrusos mermaditos quieren que tomemos a los rusos como un pueblo ejemplar, cuando son subnormales bestializados que deben despertar por sí mismos e imitar a los noruegos y deben hacerlo matando a su Khan, porque es la principal cabeza visible del problema. 

De donde no hay, no se puede sacar.


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

Alucina...   


_Bueno, este es un sitio web interesante:

*Está advirtiendo a los residentes de Crimea que volarán el puente de Putin. Tiene un temporizador de cuenta regresiva.*_



http://crimeanbridgedown.com.ua/


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

Otro barco?


_*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_
https://twitter.com/antiputler_news/status/1522340739375632386/photo/1


----------



## Cui Bono (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_



La ofensa ha Israel ha sido pagada. 

Shalom!!


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



son cifras conservadoras, al menos 600, pero en el terreno seguramente hay como un 25-30% más que no ha sido documentado, muchos tampoco lo serán porque los retiraron para reparar o servir de piezas para otros

el caso es que cada día está más claro que se retiraron de kiev porque estaban siendo masacrados
no solo por falta de apoyo logístico, es que los ucros estaban machacando tanques como si fueran de papel

y ahora estamos viendo, además, que no es que los tanques aniquilados fueran viejos u obsoletos (un 30% aprox sí), sino que se les suponía cierta excelencia

por tanto, las medidas anti-tanque empleadas son mucho más eficaces de lo que se pensaba (o de lo que estimaron los rusos en su momento)


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Alucina...
> 
> 
> _Bueno, este es un sitio web interesante:
> ...



les va a pillar en pleno desfile de la victoria,eh?


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_






lo mismo están de simulacros "submarinos"

a ver qué nos cuentan los rusos esta vez


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

impresionante inutilidad, no tenian los radares desplegados









Warship Moskva was Blind to Ukrainian Missile Attack, Analysis Shows - USNI News


This post has been updated with additional information on the Moskva’s radar system. The crew of RTS Moskva (121) was blind to and not ready for the Ukrainian missile attack that sank Russia’s Black Sea flagship, according to a new analysis of the April 13 strike reviewed by USNI News. The...




news.usni.org


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 May 2022)

Hy rumores de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov ha sido hundida por una tormenta en el mar negro como el buque Moscow.


----------



## alas97 (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_



Venía a esto, a descojonarme de la risa.

la superpotencia maritima que pierde sus barcos en una guerra terrestre.

Si ya tenía un sueño que le hundieran el mosca con un misil crucero, tenía otro multiorgasmico donde volaran un submarino lanzamisiles a las ciudades. pero que hundan otro barquito orco, es una alegría que no se puede dejar pasar.


----------



## JAGGER (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_



El tsar la promocionó a submarino como "Almirante Makavro".


----------



## favelados (6 May 2022)

Primeras imágenes de los M777 en combate...
Localización desconocida, algún lugar en el Este


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

CIA Trying To Contact Russians Who Are Against Ukraine War Via Dark Web | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






> ​



*The CIA’s call for Russian contacts could also be related to the US goal of attempting to put pressure on Russian President Vladimir Putin by stirring unrest in Russia.*






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

* EL PAPA DICE QUE LA CULPA LA TIENE LA PUTA OTAN
SAN PUTIN MAS CERCA DE LA CANONIZACION*​

*Pope says NATO may have caused Russia’s invasion of Ukraine *
Francis says transatlantic military alliance was ‘barking’ at Russia’s door.





Pope says NATO may have caused Russia’s invasion of Ukraine 
Since the invasion of Ukraine, Francis has repeatedly criticized the invasion, while avoiding naming Putin explicitly | Alberto Pizzoli/AFP via Getty Images​ 
By  Hannah Roberts  May 3, 2022 4:16 pm ​ROME — Pope Francis said that NATO “barking” at Russia’s door may have led to Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine — and said he has offered to meet the Russian president in Moscow.
In an interview with the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, Francis reflected on Russia’s lethal aggression toward its neighbor and said while he might not go as far as saying NATO’s presence in nearby countries “provoked” Moscow, it “perhaps facilitated” the invasion.
Francis also condemned the “brutality” of the war and compared it to Rwanda’s civil war in the 1990s, which resulted in a genocide of the Tutsi minority.
The Holy See has been asking since mid-March for a meeting between Francis and Putin in Moscow, the pope said. “Of course we needed the leader of the Kremlin to allocate a window of time. We haven’t yet had any response, and we are still trying, even if I fear that Putin can’t and doesn’t want to have this meeting at this time.”
In the interview, Francis ruled out going to Kyiv for now: “First I have to go to Moscow, first I have to meet Putin.”
Francis said he had canceled a meeting with Patriarch Kirill, the head of the Russian Orthodox Church and a key backer of Putin who has justified the war, as they both thought it would look “ambiguous” — but in a phone call said he warned Kirill not to “turn himself into Putin’s altar boy.”
Since the invasion of Ukraine, Francis has repeatedly criticized the invasion, while avoiding naming Putin explicitly, in line with the Vatican’s foreign policy of keeping the door open for possible dialogue.
The Russian embassy to the Holy See did not immediately respond to phone calls or an emailed request for comment. A spokesman for the Vatican did not respond to request for comment.


More from ...  Hannah Roberts


----------



## favelados (6 May 2022)

A partir de un vídeo de una batería rusa con cañones y lanzacohetes disparando sobre Mariupol Una interesante comparativa entre la logística Dimitri de la artillería rusa, todo a mano y la de los americanos


----------



## Feriri88 (6 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Un detalle que me llama la atención es el pasotismo de los altos cargos militares rusos ante sus errores. Se diria que les importa todo un bledo.




Son como un profesor de secundaria desmotivado

A final de mes vas a cobrar igual


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *"¡Una lástima, nuestro concursante no ha podido ocupar Ucrania, pero se lleva un fantástico surtido de legumbres y este aplauso del público! "*



Pues a mí me ha dado pena. Es posible que si lo hubiese tenido en mi barrio "desnazificando" dijese yo aquello de poco me parece. Pero ahora lo que veo es un muerto en vida en una silla de ruedas o muletas para los restos en un villorrio sin asfaltar 

Ese tío tendría que haber estado con las 2 piernas en una guarnición frente a la frontera china, que al otro lado les están creciendo los dientes.

Abro paraguas


----------



## César Borgia (6 May 2022)

Los usanos tienen un Forte 11 rastreando la zona donde dicen que se ha hundido el Makarov.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que bonito número el 155; me encanta.
> Sirve para bombardear rusos y encarcelar a lazis prorrusos.



Y eso para los que reciben el impacto directo del obus, pero hay recogenueces que sienten la onda expansiva y no salen de sus trincheras.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_



Que emoción. A ver si es verdad, que en esta guerra no hay que creerse nada a la primera.

Lo que sí es cierto es que todas las ramas de las FA rusas compiten a ver quién demuestra mayor grado de incompetencia.

Para mí el ganador es la fuerza aérea, porque no está, no se le espera y ha dejado con el culo al aire a las otras dos.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que emoción. A ver si es verdad, que en esta guerra no hay que creerse nada a la primera.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que todas las ramas de las FA rusas compiten a ver quién demuestra mayor grado de incompetencia.
> 
> Para mí el ganador es la fuerza aérea, porque no está, no se le espera y ha dejado con el culo al aire a las otras dos.



Pero tienen delfines asesinos. Yo ya estoy temblando. A saber que hará un delfín con mi lavadora.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> A partir de un vídeo de una batería rusa con cañones y lanzacohetes disparando sobre Mariupol Una interesante comparativa entre la logística Dimitri de la artillería rusa, todo a mano y la de los americanos



Que bueno!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha dado pena. Es posible que si lo hubiese tenido en mi barrio "desnazificando" dijese yo aquello de poco me parece. Pero ahora lo que veo es un muerto en vida en una silla de ruedas o muletas para los restos en un villorrio sin asfaltar
> 
> Ese tío tendría que haber estado con las 2 piernas en una guarnición frente a la frontera china, que al otro lado les están creciendo los dientes.
> 
> Abro paraguas



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El 95% de todos estos crios nunca tendria que haber estado metido en este fregado.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Si este tipo ya publicaba ayer el orden en el que guardan los barcos en Sebastopol, los ucras tienen que saber desde hace tiempo cómo dar un disgusto a los rusos:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> A partir de un vídeo de una batería rusa con cañones y lanzacohetes disparando sobre Mariupol Una interesante comparativa entre la logística Dimitri de la artillería rusa, todo a mano y la de los americanos



¿Dónde han quedado esos videos de RT con 30 Grad disparando a la vez? Me temo que no hay camiones para transportar los cohetes. Vamos, que si consiguen que uno dispare de vez en cuando se dan con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Blanco y en botella. Si el OSInt la tenía fichada, los ucras la han podido hundir:


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha dado pena. Es posible que si lo hubiese tenido en mi barrio "desnazificando" dijese yo aquello de poco me parece. Pero ahora lo que veo es un muerto en vida en una silla de ruedas o muletas para los restos en un villorrio sin asfaltar
> 
> Ese tío tendría que haber estado con las 2 piernas en una guarnición frente a la frontera china, que al otro lado les están creciendo los dientes.
> 
> Abro paraguas



si era un recluta obligado no sé que mente loca puede reirse de ese chico. Si era un profesional pues es el riesgo de la profesión, supongo aparte de los garbanzos tendra pàguita.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pack de bienvenida al mundo de los tullidos



La pierna de un ruso vale una botella de aceite aguado, medio kilo de arroz y medio kilo de lentejas, una lata de leche condensada y una postal guapísima del oso que cabalgaba (cuando no tenía cáncer) vladimiro putino


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> si era un recluta obligado no sé que mente loca puede reirse de ese chico. Si era un profesional pues es el riesgo de la profesión, supongo aparte de los garbanzos tendra pàguita.



Lleva camiseta de rayas. Este era profesional de los cuerpos de """""élite""""""


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

Cartel ruso para el 9 de mayo:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Dónde han quedado esos videos de RT con 30 Grad disparando a la vez? Me temo que no hay camiones para transportar los cohetes. Vamos, que si consiguen que uno dispare de vez en cuando se dan con un canto en los dientes.



Y lleva como media hora recargarlo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Cartel ruso para el 9 de mayo:



El frente del Pacífico al que los rusos no tuvieron que sufrir...
Ya me hubiera gustado ver la táctica rusa en guadalcanal


----------



## Pitoste (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que emoción. A ver si es verdad, que en esta guerra no hay que creerse nada a la primera.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que todas las ramas de las FA rusas compiten a ver quién demuestra mayor grado de incompetencia.
> 
> Para mí el ganador es la fuerza aérea, porque no está, no se le espera y ha dejado con el culo al aire a las otras dos.



Parece que es solo un rumor. De ser cierto, sería tremendo. De éste no pueden decir que sea una chatarra antigua que lo mismo les da que se hunda.


----------



## gargamelix (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Blanco y en botella. Si el OSInt la tenía fichada, los ucras la han podido hundir:



Si se llega a confirmar lo de esta fragata Kasatonov, significaría que los rusos están obligados por las defensas ucranianas a amarrar toda la flota de superficie y operar sólo con los submarinos, en cuanto salen de Sebastopol les meten un pepinazo.

Con los submarinos es muy complicado, pero si le encuentran la vuelta de algún modo y consiguen tocar uno, en Rusia mucha gente ya pensaría que la guerra está perdida.


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El frente del Pacífico al que los rusos no tuvieron que sufrir...
> Ya me hubiera gustado ver la táctica rusa en guadalcanal



Llevan años haciendo este tipo de cagadas:

*"¡Lucharon por la patria!"*







Es un piloto de la _Luftwaffe..._

En artículo ruso cuentan el porqué de estás cagadas.









Mistaken Identity: Finnish Soldier Is Latest Odd Image To Grace A Russian Victory Day Poster


In a Russian city near the Finnish frontier, officials hung a Victory Day picture showing a sturdy soldier and his trusty reindeer. Problem: The soldier was a Finn who fought against the Red Army after dictator Josef Stalin invaded his country in the Winter War of 1939-40. The incident was one...




www.rferl.org





En este otro artículo cuentan que en una ciudad rusa muchas de las felicitaciones hechas por los nanos en el colegío para felicitar a los veteranos...estaban adornadas con fotos de soldados alemanes:









В Прикамье школьники на уроке смастерили поделки с солдатами Гитлера — В курсе.ру


В Прикамье школьники на уроке смастерили поделки с солдатами Гитлера — Шестиклассники Березниковской школы № 5 на уроке ИЗО мастерили конверты к Дню Победы. По замыслу учителя поделка должна была быть украшена георгиевской




v-kurse.ru


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El frente del Pacífico al que los rusos no tuvieron que sufrir...
> Ya me hubiera gustado ver la táctica rusa en guadalcanal



Ahogar a tantos gopniks como fuera posible hasta hacer el hedor insufrible y forzar la retirada japo.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

El padre de un recluta muerto del crucero #Moskva recibió una respuesta oficial sobre el destino de su hijo: resulta que el crucero no entró en las aguas territoriales de #Ukraine , y durante el "incidente de emergencia" el marinero de repente desapareció en alta mar. 




Traducción:

150657 370114
Fiscalía de
la Federación Rusa
Škrebcu d.i.
Fiscalía Militar de la
Flota del Mar Negro
directorio
S t. Lenin, 41.
Este último, 209 1
05.06.2012 8. Omb-2-182-22
Ha N
Su apelación de fecha 23/04/2022 y su duplicado para establecer el
paradero de su hijo, un militar de servicio militar obligatorio de la unidad militar 84201
Yegor Dmitrievich Shkrebets (nacido el 21/03/2002), fueron recibidos por
la oficina del fiscal militar de la flota y considerados según su
competencia. La auditoría mostró que el barco en el que sirvió en el ejército
Shkrebets E.D. no estaba incluido en las aguas territoriales de Ucrania,
y tampoco estaba incluido en la lista de formaciones y unidades militares
involucradas
en la participación en una operación militar
especial.
13/04/2022
Durante una emergencia que resultó en la muerte del barco, este
último desapareció. Las actividades de búsqueda no arrojaron resultados positivos.
Actualmente se desconoce el paradero de su hijo. El comandante de la unidad
militar 84201 emitió una orden con fecha 20/04/2022 No. 71. de acuerdo con la
cual Shkrebets E.D. declarado desaparecido de la unidad militar. El subcomandante
de la unidad militar 42948 para el trabajo político-militar le notificó
sobre lo anterior, así como a través del comisariado militar de la
ciudad de Yalta de la República de Crimea.
Por falta de fundamento, no se llevaron a cabo las diligencias de
respuesta del fiscal.
Jefe del Departamento de Supervisión
(para la ejecución de las leyes por parte de las autoridades militares
y oficiales militares) de la
fiscalía militar de la flota
VIRGINIA. Mijailov
Se anunció y falta personal militar




Dmitry Shkrebets, residente de Yalta, fue el primero en informar que su hijo estaba incluido en la lista de personas desaparecidas. Más tarde escribió en la red social que fue contactado por familias de Yalta, Alupka y San Petersburgo "cuyos hijos también están desaparecidos, también reclutas"


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lleva camiseta de rayas. Este era profesional de los cuerpos de """""élite""""""



De todas formas hay que respetar a los muertos heridos y prisioneros. Por algo deberiamos ser moralmente superiores a la horda.


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Parece que es solo un rumor. De ser cierto, sería tremendo. De éste no pueden decir que sea una chatarra antigua que lo mismo les da que se hunda.



de ser cierto a ver que dice el forero Zukof.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

En la Wikipedia dicen que la fragata makarov es ahora un submarino


----------



## nebulosa (6 May 2022)

Se viene fin de semana bonito en ucrania/rusia


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos en cortocircuito

Después de los horribles comentarios nazis antisemitas de Lavrov, por los cuales Putin tuvo que disculparse con Israel, aparentemente llegaron nuevas directivas a los estudios de televisión estatales. Ahora afirman que el nazismo no tiene que ser antisemita y en su nueva iteración es antieslavo y antirruso.









Sabemos que están mintiendo,
saben que mienten,
saben que sabemos que están mintiendo,
sabemos que saben que sabemos que están mintiendo,
pero todavía están mintiendo.
Aleksandr Isayevich Solzhenitsyn


----------



## tomcat ii (6 May 2022)

b


paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> El padre de un recluta muerto del crucero #Moskva recibió una respuesta oficial sobre el destino de su hijo: resulta que el crucero no entró en las aguas territoriales de #Ukraine , y durante el "incidente de emergencia" el marinero de repente desapareció en alta mar.
> 
> ...



Como no formaba parte de la operación, no hay compensación. Se siente. Ni los rusos merecen el Kremlin.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

palizón de zelensky a los putiners ayer


----------



## Casino (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Alucina...
> 
> 
> _Bueno, este es un sitio web interesante:
> ...




Los ucranianos se están convirtiendo en unos maestros del troleo. Pero troleo nivel Dios.
Deseando que llegue el lunes.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Mas casualidades en Osetia

En Vladikavkaz, los hangares están en llamas en el mercado de Vikalina

El viernes, en Vladikavkaz, se incendiaron tres hangares de ropa en el mercado de Vikalina. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia en Osetia del Norte. “El área de fuego es de 1900 metros cuadrados. m) Según información preliminar, no hubo víctimas. 17 equipos y más de 50 personas participaron en la extinción del fuego”, dijo el ministerio en un comunicado. El servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia agregó que el incendio se localizó a las 10:35 hora de Moscú.

Во Владикавказе на рынке «Викалина» горят ангары | 15-Й РЕГИОН


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Lego, nueva figura


----------



## Fígaro (6 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (6 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (6 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Como arden las cosas en Rusia en general, supongo que se juntan materiales de construcción no ignífugos más cero medidas antiincendio ni activas (sprinklers, extintores y demás) ni pasivas (puertas de aislamiento, no poner excesivs cosas combustibles juntas, .. ).


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 May 2022)

*La producción industrial de Alemania bajó un 3,9% en marzo, su mayor caída en 2 años*









La producción industrial de Alemania bajó un 3,9% en marzo, su mayor caída en 2 años


La producción industrial de Alemania registró una contracción del 3,9% en marzo respecto del mes...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (6 May 2022)

Se confirma el barco de esta noche? Es otro?









Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate of the Russian Navy Black Sea Fleet is reportedly on fire near Zmiiny island in Black Sea. Rescue operation ongoing, multiple aircraft, rescue vessels in the area Black Sea - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate of the Russian Navy Black Sea Fleet is reportedly on fire near Zmiiny island in Black Sea. Rescue operation ongoing, multiple aircraft, rescue vessels in the area. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Se confirma el barco de esta noche? Es otro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto venía a poner. 
Parece que querían usarlo para atacar otra vez el puente rumano y la han cazado. 
Va a convertirse en submarino.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Confirmado entonces 









Según los informes, el buque de guerra de la Armada rusa, el almirante Makarov, fue hundido por misiles ucranianos


Según los informes, el buque de guerra de la Armada rusa, el almirante Makarov, fue hundido por misiles ucranianos. Imagen: Gorjeo



www.google.com





El mar Negro no es seguro para la armada rusa, sólo les quedan los submarinos salvo jugarreta de los aliados.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 May 2022)

Seguramente ya esten abriendo todos los grifos del barco para apagar el incendio. El estandard de la marina rusa.


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 May 2022)

La línea Zelensky de exclusión naval se está mostrando implacable, buque ruso que entra ahí, buque ruso que promociona a submarino.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

¡Una fragata rusa está en llamas cerca de Serpentine! Así lo informa la edición de Odessa "Dumskaya". La explosión seguida de la quema se produjo a bordo de la fragata rusa proyecto 11356P del tipo Burevestnik. 




Según los informes, la fragata clase Almirante Grigorovich de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada Rusa está en llamas cerca de la isla Zmiiny en el Mar Negro. Operación de rescate en curso, varias aeronaves, embarcaciones de rescate en la zona


----------



## kenny220 (6 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Esto venía a poner.
> Parece que querían usarlo para atacar otra vez el puente rumano y la han cazado.
> Va a convertirse en submarino.



A mi me sale esto, más choreo ukro?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Pulp Fiction: “No empecemos a mamarnos las pollas” deberán pasar muchos años para que esto se consuma y lo más importante: Que Europa pueda digerirlo.
(sin darme cuenta estoy dando por supuesta la victoria ucraniana).
En cuanto a Rusia sería relegada a 50 años atrás.


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

¿El Grigorovich o el Makarov?

Por cierto. Estas fragatas están construidas en la décda del 2010...a ver que excusa se inventan los follaputin.


----------



## gargamelix (6 May 2022)

Hay un helicóptero OTAN que parece de salvamento adentrándose en el Mar Negro. Puede que tenga que ver.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hy rumores de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov ha sido hundida por una tormenta en el mar negro como el buque Moscow.



Los Putinejos dirán que ha sido la OTAN o propaganda ucraniana.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> b
> 
> Como no formaba parte de la operación, no hay compensación. Se siente. Ni los rusos merecen el Kremlin.



sa quedao sin lentejas in memorian la familia?


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿El Grigorovich o el Makarov?
> 
> Por cierto. Estas fragatas están construidas en la décda del 2010...a ver que excusa se inventan los follaputin.




Edito:

Es el Makarov. Perteneciente a la clase Grigorovich:








Russian NavyNameNamesakeBuilderLaid downLaunchedCommissionedFleetStatus_Admiral Grigorovich_Ivan Konstantinovich GrigorovichYantar, Kaliningrad18 December 201014 March 2014[29]11 March 2016[30]Black SeaActive_Admiral Essen_Nikolai Ottovich Essen8 July 2011[31][32]7 November 2014[33]7 June 2016[34]_Admiral Makarov_[35][36][37]Stepan Osipovich Makarov29 February 2012[38][39]2 September 2015[40]27 December 2017[41


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿El Grigorovich o el Makarov?
> 
> Por cierto. Estas fragatas están construidas en la décda del 2010...a ver que excusa se inventan los follaputin.



Yo entiendo fragata A. Makarov de la clase (serie de buques) A. Grigorovich


----------



## EGO (6 May 2022)

A la espera de la explicacion del mariskal Doritov sobre el incidente de esta fragata.


----------



## Poncio (6 May 2022)

Video de rusos heridos prisioneros de los Ucranianos.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Purgas y rumores
#Putin ha decidido separar a #Gerasimov de su cargo como jefe del Estado Mayor a partir del 8 de mayo. Gerasimov seguirá ocupando el cargo nominalmente, pero no tomará decisiones ni influirá en el curso de la operación militar.
#Gerasimov seguirá representando al Estado Mayor General en sesiones informativas, paneles, reuniones y eventos oficiales, pero ya como cabeza parlante, similar al Ministro de Defensa Sergei #Shoigu , quien ahora conserva el cargo de Ministro de Defensa, pero no toma ni influir en las decisiones clave
Antes de la guerra, #Putin siempre mostró favor y respeto por #Gerasimov , casi siempre escuchando su opinión sobre temas profesionales. Un estallido desastroso y la segunda fase de la guerra lo cambiaron todo y Gerasimov cayó en desgracia. Conociendo a Putin, esto siempre es tenso.


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

_Imágenes recientemente publicadas del dron ucraniano Bayraktar TB2 golpeando un sistema ruso Tor SAM (?) en Snake Island._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

desbloquear los puertos ucranianos se va a tener que hacer por las malas por lo que hundir la flota del mar negro se hace necesario


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 May 2022)

The Russian Frigate ‘Admiral Makarov’ Might Be The Juiciest Target In The Black Sea


After the dramatic sinking of the missile-cruiser Moskva by a Ukrainian missile battery on April 14, the Russian Black Sea Fleet is down to just three major surface combatants. The best and most important of them might be the new missile-frigate 'Admiral Makarov.'




www.google.com


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

*Todo va según el plan y la amenaza polaca. Nuevas garantías del secretario de prensa ruso *





Peskov, tras las declaraciones de Lukashenko de que la "operación especial" en Ucrania se estaba prolongando, replicó que estaba dentro de lo previsto.

El portavoz de Putin, Dmitry Peskov, también dijo que la amenaza a la integridad territorial de Ucrania puede provenir de Polonia

. "El hecho de que Polonia haya sido una retórica muy, muy hostil en los últimos meses: tradicionalmente no ha sido amigable, pero en los últimos meses se ha vuelto hostil - y el hecho de que la integridad territorial de Ucrania desde Polonia puede representar una amenaza - estos también son hechos obvios", dijo.

Fragata rusa derribada cerca de la isla Zmeiny Se informa que la fragata clase Almirante Grigorovich de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa está en llamas en el Mar Negro. La operación de rescate continúa, hay varias aeronaves y barcos de rescate en la zona. Leer aquí.

El Kremlin supuestamente no tiene datos sobre la información de fuentes ucranianas de que un barco ruso fue atacado en el Mar Negro el viernes.

"No tenemos esa información", dijo el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov.










Утро Февраля


Канал для тех, кто хочет смены власти в России. Что власти скрывают о войне в Украине. Помощь нуждающимся. Эксклюзив. Следите за нами: YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbBJc0NLPTBHC




t.me


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La producción industrial de Alemania bajó un 3,9% en marzo, su mayor caída en 2 años*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso beneficia a España de alguna manera?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Eso beneficia a España de alguna manera?











La producción industrial crece 1,1 % en marzo por el paro del transporte y la guerra


La producción industrial en España se ha ralentizado en el mes de marzo y ha crecido un 1,1 %, tres puntos porcentuales menos que en febrero, cuando aumentó el 4,1 %, debido sobre todo a los paros del




www.efe.com




*La producción industrial se ralentiza en marzo y crece un 1,1 %*


La producción industrial en España se ha ralentizado en el mes de marzo y ha crecido un 1,1 %, tres puntos porcentuales menos que en febrero, cuando aumentó el 4,1 %.


El índice de producción industrial (IPI), publicado este viernes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), muestra que este indicador acumula cinco meses al alza -noviembre (5,5 %), diciembre (3 %), enero (4 %), febrero (4,1 %) y ahora marzo (1,1 %)-, dejando atrás el descenso experimentado en octubre de 2021.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Todo va según el plan y la amenaza polaca. Nuevas garantías del secretario de prensa ruso *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que personajes más despreciables, tienen tanto orgullo que la realidad la cambian pensando que así engañan a alguien que no sean los follaputines. Ahora resulta que el peligro es que Polonia invada Ucrania, hay que ser jodidamente retrasado para decir esa sandez.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 May 2022)

Nuevo vídeo de TB2 en Isla de las Serpientes, el objetivo parece un sistema TOR:




Este dron es bastante raro, parece un Orlan-10 pero no lo es, en las respuestas sale más información sobre él:




Los Orlan-10 siguen cayendo, prácticamente hay ahora 1 derribo confirmado por día:


----------



## Ricardiano (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Como arden las cosas en Rusia en general, supongo que se juntan materiales de construcción no ignífugos más cero medidas antiincendio ni activas (sprinklers, extintores y demás) ni pasivas (puertas de aislamiento, no poner excesivs cosas combustibles juntas, .. ).



Es que no se necesita nada de eso. Siempre se puede sumergir...luego se reflota y como nuevo...Los otanicos no lo podéis entender.


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo de TB2 en Isla de las Serpientes, el objetivo parece un sistema TOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Soy el único al que esos drones le parecen de juguete?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que esos drones le parecen de juguete?



Parecerán juguetes:




Pero hacen buenos kebaps


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 May 2022)

OJO!!! Por lo que se comenta de los barcos, son dos diferentes. El Almirante Makarov y el Almirante Grigorovich. Uno hundido con Neptunes y el otro alcanzado con artillería en la isla de las serpientes.

 





__





101 Noticias | Las noticias de última hora más importantes las 24 horas del día de todas las fuentes de noticias locales e internacionales.


101 Noticias | Las noticias de última hora más importantes las 24 horas del día de todas las fuentes de noticias locales e internacionales.



101noticias.com


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Helo derribado:


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> OJO!!! Por lo que se comenta de los barcos, son dos diferentes. El Almirante Makarov y el Almirante Grigorovich. Uno hundido con Neptunes y el otro alcanzado con artillería en la isla de las serpientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Suena a War fog. Esperemos a ver qué dicen los british y los usanos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (6 May 2022)

Resumen a 6 de mayo


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

Ah qué empeñó en poner tantos antiaéreos en ese islote..


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> OJO!!! Por lo que se comenta de los barcos, son dos diferentes. El Almirante Makarov y el Almirante Grigorovich. Uno hundido con Neptunes y el otro alcanzado con artillería en la isla de las serpientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



está gracioso porque un ejército sin armada está zumbando barcos a otro con armada

sin armada no, que tienen, lo que no tienen son barcos, submarinos y un chorro cosas habituales en cualquier armada
pero con los neptunes, ya parece que les llega para mantener a raya a los barquitos rusos


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>




se ve que están de operación "deshacerse de lo viejo" que tanto éxito está teniendo entre los tanquistas


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un barco ruso cargó 27 mil toneladas de grano ucraniano robado en Crimea temporalmente ocupada e intentó venderlo a Egipto, pero después de la negativa, cambió de dirección hacia el Líbano y Siria.
> 
> 
> Los rusos intentaron vender grano ucraniano robado a Egipto
> ...



Hay que colgar de una soga al Kremlin al completo


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Mas movimiento aéreo, dos awacs incluidos


----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

El problema que hay cuando el talento emigra en busca de pastos más verdes y en este campo es vital mantenerlo, otra cosa más que agradecerle al del botox y su trouppe:










Rusia está perdiendo en el campo de batalla electrónico. – Galaxia Militar


Uno de los errores más costosos de Rusia cuando invadió Ucrania fue la expectativa de que dominaría la parte de la guerra electrónica de la batalla. En cambio, Rusia ha tropezado y perdido el rumbo en el poco conocido ámbito de la interceptación y la interferencia de las comunicaciones, un...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas movimiento aéreo, dos awacs incluidos



Ha pasao algo en el mar negro?


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Otro barco?
> 
> 
> _*Apareció información de que la fragata "Almirante Makarov" fue derribada *Requiere confirmación*_



Jojojojo pero esto que es? La marina rusa está siendo desguazada por un país sin marina!! Jsjajajajajaja

Pero como se puede ser tan jodidamente incompetente? Son peores que los centroafricanos, no me jodas!


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 May 2022)




----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ha pasao algo en el mar negro?



Se diría que sufren una epidemia de grumete fumadores muy descuidados.


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> OJO!!! Por lo que se comenta de los barcos, son dos diferentes. El Almirante Makarov y el Almirante Grigorovich. Uno hundido con Neptunes y el otro alcanzado con artillería en la isla de las serpientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NUTRICIOOOOOOOON!!!! 

SLAVA UKRAINA!!!*


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


>



Ahora cuando van al rescate, le meten un pepinazo a lo que se venga...


----------



## Cui Bono (6 May 2022)

Yo diría que es Jersón la que tiene todas las papeletas para una ofensiva mediática pre-desfile. 
Les ha salido mal la cobertura desde la fragata para volar el puente e impedir que el santuario rumano opere al 100%.

Putin quiere resultados ya y los AWACS quieren saber exactamente qué traman.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

¿CHINA ATAQUE A TAIWÁN? 18 aviones militares chinos entraron en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán. El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán informa que se han enviado fuerzas de patrulla aérea al cielo y que se han puesto en alerta los sistemas de misiles.


----------



## Ungaunga (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas movimiento aéreo, dos awacs incluidos



Atención como el avión sueco está sobrevolando territorio polaco. Esta gente está ya dentro de la OTAN a falta de firmar unos papelitos.


----------



## kenny220 (6 May 2022)

Makarov palmo en la guerra contra Japón, y luego se hundió el resto de la flota en otra finta.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ha pasao algo en el mar negro?



Ajedrez-TENET, abajo es arriba, ayer es hoy, si te lo contáramos, tendrían los rusos que matarte


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas movimiento aéreo, dos awacs incluidos



y esto está relacionado con lo de los barcos esos? o solo es casualidad?


----------



## Albion (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ¿CHINA ATAQUE A TAIWÁN? 18 aviones militares chinos entraron en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán. El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán informa que se han enviado fuerzas de patrulla aérea al cielo y que se han puesto en alerta los sistemas de misiles.



Veo la apuesta y subo cinco euros a invasión extraterrestre en menos de dos meses.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Makarov palmo en la guerra contra Japón, y luego se hundió el resto de la flota en otra finta.



de hecho, le apodan "el fintas"


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

mas casualidades
En el distrito de Chishminsky, en el ferrocarril Kuibyshev de Russian Railways, en la estación de Shingak-Kul, salieron 7 tanques y 1 vagón. La vía del tren resultó dañada unos 100 m.



región de Omsk, la ciudad de Nazyvaevsk. Un fuerte incendio se extendió a decenas de edificios residenciales.


Las comunidades dacha en #Khakassia , #Russia están ardiendo. El fuego cubrió 225 hectáreas y se trajeron helicópteros para extinguirlo.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> está gracioso porque un ejército sin armada está zumbando barcos a otro con armada
> 
> sin armada no, que tienen, lo que no tienen son barcos, submarinos y un chorro cosas habituales en cualquier armada
> pero con los neptunes, ya parece que les llega para mantener a raya a los barquitos rusos



Tanques, barcos... El nuevo paradigma estratégico de la guerra de los drones.


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ajedrez-TENET, abajo es arriba, ayer es hoy, si te lo contáramos, tendrían los rusos que matarte



Igual ya me han matado hace 10 años pero voy avanzando en paralelo hacia atras finta cuantica

a ver como sale el euromillones, o puede que ya haya salido


----------



## EGO (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ¿CHINA ATAQUE A TAIWÁN? 18 aviones militares chinos entraron en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán. El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán informa que se han enviado fuerzas de patrulla aérea al cielo y que se han puesto en alerta los sistemas de misiles.



Prueba de vectores brutal.

De todas maneras, viendo lo que esta pasando en el Mar Negro con los misiles antibuque modernos, no apostaria yo mucho al que el desembarco anfibio fuera un paseo para los chinos.Las playas ideales son muy pocas y ademas pequeñas, que provocarian unos cuellos de botella bestiales.


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tanques, barcos... El nuevo paradigma estratégico de la guerra de los drones.



Hace años que lo comentabamos en este foro, eso de los grupos navales clasicos, barcos de miles de toneladas con propulsion nuclear, 6000 marineros mas la flota de escolta, llevando 100 aviones de combate que cuestan un cojon de pato para mover 80 kg de piloto a una distancia de ataque del objetivo es cosa de postureo mas que nada

Todos esos miles de millones invertidos en drones y tienes una capacidad de maniobra y ataque cojonuda sin el riesgo de que capturen un piloto y lo paseen por la tele del enemigo

Lo que no yo estaba al tanto es la escabechina que pueden montar hoy en dia la infanteria con javelins y demas


----------



## kenny220 (6 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Prueba de vectores brutal.
> 
> De todas maneras, viendo lo que esta pasando en el Mar Negro con los misiles antibuque modernos, no apostaria yo mucho al que el desembarco anfibio fuera un paseo para los chinos.Las playas ideales son muy pocas y ademas pequeñas, que provocarian unos cuellos de botella bestiales.



Con los chinos usando tu-16 aún como bombardero.


----------



## Alpharius (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ¿CHINA ATAQUE A TAIWÁN? 18 aviones militares chinos entraron en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán. El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán informa que se han enviado fuerzas de patrulla aérea al cielo y que se han puesto en alerta los sistemas de misiles.



Según comenta gente que conoce la zona, China acostumbra a hacer eso de cuando en cuando.


----------



## kenny220 (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Hace años que lo comentabamos en este foro, eso de los grupos navales clasicos, barcos de miles de toneladas con propulsion nuclear, 6000 marineros mas la flota de escolta, llevando 100 aviones de combate que cuestan un cojon de pato para mover 80 kg de piloto a una distancia de ataque del objetivo es cosa de postureo mas que nada
> 
> Todos esos miles de millones invertidos en drones y tienes una capacidad de maniobra y ataque cojonuda sin el riesgo de que capturen un piloto y lo paseen por la tele del enemigo
> 
> Lo que no yo estaba al tanto es la escabechina que pueden montar hoy en dia la infanteria con javelins y demas



No se, lo que está claro es que mandar barcos solitos a bombardear la costa ya no se hace, desde gallipoli bien cerquita de ejemplo. 

Una task force en Mar abierto tiene sus funciones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Según comenta gente que conoce la zona, China acostumbra a hacer eso de cuando en cuando.



Lo hacen prácticamente a diario, mirad el enlace que pongo en este post, indican día a día todas las violaciones del espacio aéreo de Taiwán por parte de aviones chinos: Internacional: - CHINA: El expansionismo de una superpotencia


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Según comenta gente que conoce la zona, China acostumbra a hacer eso de cuando en cuando.



Lo hacen casi cada mes. A veces con muchos mas aviones. Es para desgastar a la fuerza aerea de Taiwan.


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> No se, lo que está claro es que mandar barcos solitos a bombardear la costa ya no se hace, desde gallipoli bien cerquita de ejemplo.
> 
> Una task force en Mar abierto tiene sus funciones.



Yo no discuto que no tenga sus funciones, lo que se empieza a cuestionar es si esas funciones compensan en funcion del coste/beneficio

Y podria ser que esas funciones se crean para dar una utilizacion al grupo naval una vez creado, y el grupo naval se crea, entre otras cosas, para dar carga de trabajo a los astilleros y pasta a las empresas privadas y votos a los politicos que aprueban el presupuesto... ahi hay muchos intereses creados

Porque los ejercitos son conservadores por naturaleza y solo tienden a cambiar estrategia una vez derrotados. Y de esta parece que los rusos van a tener que cambiar mucho


----------



## El Lonchafinista (6 May 2022)

La gestión del a UE es lo mas desastroso que recuerdo en mucho tiempo, estan pagando el pato los propios ciudadanos y me tengo que reir encima.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

El *obús Panzerhaubitze 2000* (que significa en alemán “obús blindado 20002), también conocido como *PzH 2000*, es una pieza de *artillería *autopropulsada de 155 mm de calibre, fabricada en Alemania por* Krauss-Maffei Wegmann y Rheinmetall *para el ejército alemán que actualmente está incorporada en las Fuerzas Armadas de varios países europeos, como Italia, Países Bajos, Lituania y Grecia. Está considerado como uno de los sistemas de artillería convencional en servicio más potentes. Destaca especialmente por su alta cadencia de tiro: es capaz de disparar 3 proyectiles en 9 segundos, dependiendo del calentamiento y estado del cañón.

El Gobierno alemán ha decidido enviar siete unidades de este modelo a Ucrania, que se suman a los cinco que ya prometido enviar Países Bajos para que Kiev se defienda de los ataques rusos.

Los Panzerhaubitze 2000 destacan por *su gran precisión y por la distancia a la que puede disparar sus proyectiles,* que con munición especial asciende a 40 kilómetros. La producción del obús para el ejército alemán comenzó en la segunda mitad de 1997. El primer sistema de producción se completó a principios de 1998 y, tras las pruebas de la empresa, se entregó en julio de 1998.

El PzH 2000 fue utilizado por primera vez en combate por el ejército holandés en agosto de 2006 contra objetivos talibanes en la provincia de Kandahar, *Afganistán*.

El armamento principal del PzH 2000 es munición Rheinmetall 155mm 52 cal. El PzH 2000 puede disparar todas las municiones estándar de la OTAN de 155 mm con un alcance máximo de disparo con proyectil HE-FRAG estándar y 40 km con proyectil de alcance extendido. El reabastecimiento está automatizado. Dos operadores pueden cargar 60 proyectiles y sus respectivas cargas propulsoras en menos de 12 minutos.

Para su correcta utilización el gobierno de Olaf Scholz formará a 20 soldados ucranianos que ya han empleado obuses autopropulsados en la localidad de Idar-Oberstein (oeste), en cooperación con las fuerzas armadas de Países Bajos. El Ejército alemán dispone de 119 ejemplares, pero sólo unos 40 están operativos en estos momentos, de los cuales seis están desplegados en Lituania como parte de las fuerzas de la OTAN.











Así es el obús alemán PzH 2000 que Berlín enviará a Ucrania para frenar a Rusia


Destaca por su gran precisión y por la distancia a la que puede disparar sus proyectiles, que llega hasta 40 kilómetros




www.larazon.es


----------



## El cogorzas (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que no yo estaba al tanto es la escabechina que pueden montar hoy en dia la infanteria con javelins y demas



Es sorprendente la importancia extrema que está teniendo la infanteria en este conflicto. Pequeños batallones muy rápidos con un armamento tan ligero como devastador. En un vídeo de jewtube que vi hace años sobre la vigencia de los partisanos y la guerra de guerrillas escuché algo que ha demostrado ser cierto; a lo largo de la historia un grupo de guerrilleros armados con fusiles escondidos en un bosque o una selva tendiendo emboscadas podían llegar a hacer mucho daño a un ejército regular, pero un grupo de guerrilleros armados con javelins y drones y que tienen información por satélite al instante usando ordenadores y teléfonos con los movimientos y posición exacta del enemigo.....eso sencillamente es devastador. Me vienen a la memoria todos esos videos que hemos podido ver de tanques y soldados rusos siendo atacados por drones ukros, puedes ver como corren aterrorizados en cualquier dirección sin poder esconderse ni escapar ni sabiendo desde donde están cayendo las hostias. 

Esto es la auténtica guerra moderna, los desfiles teatrales de la plaza roja han demostrado que lo que veíamos allí no valía ni para tomar por culo. Como propaganda tal vez, puede que ni eso.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Como arden las cosas en Rusia en general, supongo que se juntan materiales de construcción no ignífugos más cero medidas antiincendio ni activas (sprinklers, extintores y demás) ni pasivas (puertas de aislamiento, no poner excesivs cosas combustibles juntas, .. ).



Hay que contar las reservas de vodka en las taquillas y que cada persona es una potencial bomba con patas.

Por cierto iba a comer pero con lo de los barcos paso al ayuno total durante el día de hoy.


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Es sorprendente la importancia extrema que está teniendo la infanteria en este conflicto. Pequeños batallones muy rápidos con un armamento tan ligero como devastador. En un vídeo de jewtube que vi hace años sobre la vigencia de los partisanos y la guerra de guerrillas escuché algo que ha demostrado ser cierto; a lo largo de la historia un grupo de guerrilleros armados con fusiles escondidos en un bosque o una selva tendiendo emboscadas podían llegar a hacer mucho daño a un ejército regular, pero un grupo de guerrilleros armados con javelins y drones y que tienen información por satélite al instante usando ordenadores y teléfonos con los movimientos y posición exacta del enemigo.....eso sencillamente es devastador. Me vienen a la memoria todos esos videos que hemos podido ver de tanques y soldados rusos siendo atacados por drones ukros, puedes ver como corren aterrorizados en cualquier dirección sin poder esconderse ni escapar ni sabiendo desde donde están cayendo las hostias.
> 
> Esto es la auténtica guerra moderna, los desfiles teatrales de la plaza roja han demostrado que lo que veíamos allí no valía ni para tomar por culo. Como propaganda tal vez, puede que ni eso.



Lo que veiamos en los desfiles de la plaza roja es el equivalente del portaviones con 6000 marineros, flota de apoyo y demas, postureo, propaganda, pasta para las fabricas, puestos de trabajo y mordidas

El tema es que los americanos pueden permitirse varios elefantes blancos en sus ejercito porque tienen pasta pa aburrir y efectivos materiales de sobra a todos los niveles. Asi pueden sacar al portaaviones nuclear de paseo aunque su efectividad sea limitada y hoy en dia tengan alternativas viables, ademas, siempre queda muy chulo sacar esas imagenes de aviones despegando de noche del portaviones en los telediarios

El problema es que los rusos no tienen alternativas viables


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo hacen casi cada mes. A veces con muchos mas aviones. Es para desgastar a la fuerza aerea de Taiwan.



con Japón lo mismo


----------



## Chaini (6 May 2022)

Divisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Polonia familiarizándose con el tanque M1A2 abrams


----------



## Sigpac (6 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Divisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Polonia familiarizándose con el tanque M1A2 abrams



De lo poco que les falta a los americanos es enviar los Abrams a ver qué tal lo hacen contra los T90 rusos, y viendo cómo van los envíos de armamento (mandan de lo mejorcito que tienen), nada se puede descartar.


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

¿Os acordáis de aquellas "primaveras árabes" por culpa de las malas cosechas de cereales en UKR+RUS?









Ukraine wheat harvest set to drop by third: satellite imagery


Ukraine's wheat production is likely to be down by at least a third from last year due to the Russian invasion, a data analysis firm that uses satellite imagery said Friday.




www.france24.com


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 May 2022)

Con pinzas de dicen por aquí....


----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

Si en este blog publican esto mala,semana les veo a los rusos:









El ejército ucraniano está al ataque. Así es como podría terminar la guerra con Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


El ejército ucraniano ha pasado a la ofensiva en el este del país, devastado por la guerra. Para el tambaleante




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Nuzzo (6 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con pinzas de dicen por aquí....



Esto es de algun juego de ordenador que tira para atras.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Han pillado al calvo ….
> 
> Los servicios de seguridad ucranianos arrestan a un hombre en Kharkiv que ha estado difundiendo propaganda rusa en línea y pidió que Kharkiv ya no sea parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo no sé es porque van armados hasta los dientes a detener a un puto Calvo de mierda un poco bocazas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Esto es de algun juego de ordenador que tira para atras.



El fantasma de Kiev ahora está en el mar Negro destrozando buques enemigos. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomcat ii (6 May 2022)

Café Javelin


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Si en este blog publican esto mala,semana les veo a los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no me explico es a que espera Putin para movilizar sus reservas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josant2022 (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Café Javelin



DISCO JAVELIN

PUES SUENA BIEN

Cafeteria Cetme

lavandería AK-47

Librería Zelenski.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> De lo poco que les falta a los americanos es enviar los Abrams a ver qué tal lo hacen contra los T90 rusos, y viendo cómo van los envíos de armamento (mandan de lo mejorcito que tienen), nada se puede descartar.



Les envían la mejor chatarra de la OTAN. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moncton (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es a que espera Putin para movilizar sus reservas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Que reservas?


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que veiamos en los desfiles de la plaza roja es el equivalente del portaviones con 6000 marineros, flota de apoyo y demas, postureo, propaganda, pasta para las fabricas, puestos de trabajo y mordidas
> 
> El tema es que los americanos pueden permitirse varios elefantes blancos en sus ejercito porque tienen pasta pa aburrir y efectivos materiales de sobra a todos los niveles. Asi pueden sacar al portaaviones nuclear de paseo aunque su efectividad sea limitada y hoy en dia tengan alternativas viables, ademas, siempre queda muy chulo sacar esas imagenes de aviones despegando de noche del portaviones en los telediarios
> 
> El problema es que los rusos no tienen alternativas viables



Aquí tengo que contradecirte, amigo moncton 

Para USA los portaaviones son indispensabes. Es cierto que los usan para proyectar poder, pero su valor más importante es el operativo. Los motivos son 2 fundamentalmente:

1) Todas las amenazas que ha sufrido USA (imperialismo, fascismo, comunismo, terrorismo) han salido de Eurasia

2) Su economía hoy depende de forma masiva de manufacturas que salen de Asia.

Los USA están separados de esos 2 bloques de msyor interés estratégico por dos océanos, uno de ellos gigantesco.

Los portaaviones (con sus grupos de combate) son esenciales para resolver esta problemática esencial del país.

La alternativa son bases terrestres, que ya las tienen, pero las bases tienen varios problemas:

1) Son objetivos más fáciles que el portaaviones
2) Existe el riesgo de que el país donde estén situadas pase de amigo a hostil
3) Más fáciles de infiltrar y espiar
4) Se precisa de permisos del país anfitrión para operar

Un grupo de combate le da a USA una posibilidad de poder formidable, flexible, rápida, independiente y casi intocable en aquellas zonas.

Como todo tiene inconvenientes, y siempre hay debate en torno a su coste-efectividad-beneficio. Pero hoy por hoy son absolutamente parte esencial de su política de defensa.

Abro debate en cualquier caso


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

Putino debe retirarse ya, ha caído en la trampa americana y la guerra total va a ser su ruina.


----------



## Chaini (6 May 2022)

El origen de la noticia del posible hundimiento del Makarow ha sido un diputado ucraniano que lo ha soltado en su telegram





Oleksiy Honcharenko


Llega nueva información sobre otro fallo de la flota rusa cerca de nuestras costas

Fuentes rusas no oficiales dicen que ha habido problemas con la última fragata de misiles "Admiral Makarov".

"Almirante Makarov" se encargó en 2017. Está equipado con modernos equipos de defensa aérea y armado con misiles de crucero Calibre. Era.

Según información preliminar, la fragata no pudo esquivar el misil antibuque ucraniano "Neptune". El barco está muy dañado, pero permanece a flote. Por ahora.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva


El diputado Oleksiy Honcharenko afirmó que el buque era el Almirante Makarov, el tercer, último y más moderno de su clase. El Kremlin dijo que "no tiene información" del tema




www.infobae.com





Los rusos dicen que se dejaron la leche al fuego. Que era chatarra y ya van paya a remolcarla.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que veiamos en los desfiles de la plaza roja es el equivalente del portaviones con 6000 marineros, flota de apoyo y demas, postureo, propaganda, pasta para las fabricas, puestos de trabajo y mordidas
> 
> El tema es que los americanos pueden permitirse varios elefantes blancos en sus ejercito porque tienen pasta pa aburrir y efectivos materiales de sobra a todos los niveles. Asi pueden sacar al portaaviones nuclear de paseo aunque su efectividad sea limitada y hoy en dia tengan alternativas viables, ademas, siempre queda muy chulo sacar esas imagenes de aviones despegando de noche del portaviones en los telediarios
> 
> El problema es que los rusos no tienen alternativas viables



De todas formas parece que los rusos no destruyen tanques ucranianos, ni causan bajas al enemigo. 

Quiero decir, ¿ no os parece que algo falla cuando no disponemos de videos hechos por las tropas rusas? 

En lo demás, es cierto que no parece que a los rusos les vaya del todo bien, pero os recuerdo que la retirada del Norte fue de carácter estratégico. 

Y es cierto que los ucranianos hacen avances en Járkov, pero tampoco parece que avancen en otros puntos del frente. Son incapaces de retomar Jersón y en el sector sur del Donbass tampoco parece que puedan avanzar, en dirección a Mariupol para liberar la. 

Y, repito, no sabemos el coste que esta teniendo para Ucrania esta guerra. Lo mismo sus unidades están diezmadas y al borde del colapso. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> ...
> En lo demás, es cierto que no parece que a los rusos les vaya del todo bien, pero *os recuerdo que la retirada del Norte fue de carácter estratégico*.
> ...



Está claro que la retirada del norte fue de carácter estratégico. Una huida en toda regla para que no les aniquilasen, eso sí, de carácter estratégico....vamos, lo que por aquí llamamos una finta. Estratégica, claro está...


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

Primera fase:






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Os voy leyendo a todos , gracias por hacer este hilo el mejor =D> Paquismo total : Hombre, tienen estilazo. Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del...




www.burbuja.info





@El cogorzas


----------



## Chaini (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas parece que los rusos no destruyen tanques ucranianos, ni causan bajas al enemigo.
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿ no os parece que algo falla cuando no disponemos de videos hechos por las tropas rusas?
> 
> ...



Si que los hay muchos, pero el foro se ha polarizado. No hay objetividad en ningún hilo, solo quien hace el chiste mas burdo sobre los muertos del bando contrario, olvidando que los HDP son los que envían a esas personas a la batalla muchas veces en contra de su voluntad, sin apenas pertrechos ni chalecos antibalas.


Eso si, deseo todos los males del mundo al gran hijo de su madre, el enano del Kremlin


----------



## At4008 (6 May 2022)

Se viene finta submarina


----------



## At4008 (6 May 2022)

Este fragmento es oro puro


En este Sálvame Deluxe dicen que los ruskis son los nuevos judios y los nazis son...... TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Nazis everywhere!


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con pinzas de dicen por aquí....



Lo que sea eso arde bastante bien.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

La pequeña victoria que le va a costar a Putin la guerra, el gobierno y la horca:



Supongo que los generales ucranianos saben la enorme ventaja táctica que les están dando los atrapados en Mariupol.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con pinzas de dicen por aquí....



Están de barbacoa pre-9 de mayo, todo va como planificado


----------



## peñadelaguila (6 May 2022)

Se acerca el *9 de mayo* y los ucranianos también lo celebrarán: *volando el puente de Crimea sobre el estrecho de Kerch*.
Ahora pueden hacerlo. Y lo van a hacer. 
Sería un golpe muy fuerte para la logística de las putinas y un subidón de moral, y para los putinianos *la mayor hostia* que se les pueda dar.
Si acierto me debéis una....


----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas parece que los rusos no destruyen tanques ucranianos, ni causan bajas al enemigo.
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿ no os parece que algo falla cuando no disponemos de videos hechos por las tropas rusas?
> 
> ...



Mira canales de Telegram.
Los ukro-nazis están sufriendo inmensas masacres.Videos totalmente explícitos. 









Colonel Cassad


Рупор тоталитарной пропаганды. Военно-политическая аналитика и публицистика.




colonelcassad.livejournal.com













ENTRE GUERRAS | Twitter, Instagram | Linktree


View entre_guerras’s Linktree. Listen to their music on YouTube, Spotify here.




linktr.ee













WarGonzo


Субъективный взгляд на войну и оружие. Реклама и обратная связь @pegov_bot




t.me













Ana Qtella


Geopolítica, religión, ideología, conflictos, seguridad.	للاشرار سيفي و اخواني تحت حماية اجنحتي instagram.com/arabiaqtella	Twitter.com/anaqtella	facebook.com/lysannah86	Tiktok.com/@anaqtella




t.me













Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas parece que los rusos no destruyen tanques ucranianos, ni causan bajas al enemigo.
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿ no os parece que algo falla cuando no disponemos de videos hechos por las tropas rusas?
> 
> ...



Si hay bajas pero son la mitad de las bajas rusas y tirando por alto


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049519
> 
> 
> La gestión del a UE es lo mas desastroso que recuerdo en mucho tiempo, estan pagando el pato los propios ciudadanos y me tengo que reir encima.



Lo que tú digas, pero detrás de ese gráfico están las reservas del banco central de Rusia, que están dilapidando para mantener la moneda. 

Lo que duren han durado.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> En lo demás, es cierto que no parece que a los rusos les vaya del todo bien, pero os recuerdo que la retirada del Norte fue de carácter estratégico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



se llama huir con el rabo entre las patas


----------



## César Borgia (6 May 2022)

Explosión en otro de los paraísos donde los rusos se han metido hasta la cocina.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas parece que los rusos no destruyen tanques ucranianos, ni causan bajas al enemigo.
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿ no os parece que algo falla cuando no disponemos de videos hechos por las tropas rusas?
> 
> ...



- Ucrania tiene mucho menos material a destruir.

- Ucrania no lo lanza a la carga en ofensivas dimitri de mierda.

- Ucrania defiende posiciones, siempre se corren más riesgos a la ofensiva.

Esto sin contar que Rusia es un país tercermundista con un ejército digno de tal tercermundismo.


----------



## Javiser (6 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva
> 
> 
> El diputado Oleksiy Honcharenko afirmó que el buque era el Almirante Makarov, el tercer, último y más moderno de su clase. El Kremlin dijo que "no tiene información" del tema
> ...



Era parte del plan y tal


----------



## El Lonchafinista (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, pero detrás de ese gráfico están las reservas del banco central de Rusia, que están dilapidando para mantener la moneda.
> 
> Lo que duren han durado.



Claro el europeo medio no está sufriendo nada la guerra, claro claro...


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Claro el europeo medio no está sufriendo nada la guerra, claro claro...



Yo no he dicho eso. Solo te he explicado la gráfica que has puesto y que evidentemente no entendías.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (6 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Explosión en otro de los paraísos donde los rusos se han metido hasta la cocina.



casi todos los hoteles operan con depositos de gas, asi que puede que en una descarga haya pasado esta desgracia, son unos irresponsables del copon, vendran niños bomberos de 20 años a rescatar lo que quede.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si hay bajas pero son la mitad de las bajas rusas y tirando por alto



Lo cierto es que no tenemos forma humana de conocer ese dato. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Este fragmento es oro puro
> 
> 
> En este Sálvame Deluxe dicen que los ruskis son los nuevos judios y los nazis son...... TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Nazis everywhere!



Grandes los caretos del enchaquetao




Me recuerda al meme del mono:


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

A este paso no van a tener ni aspirinas

La empresa química finlandesa Kemira abandona el mercado ruso y suspende todas las operaciones en ese país.

importante grupo químico finlandés. Dedica su actividad a la fabricación y comercialización de aditivos químicos para el tratamiento de aguas (potables y residuales) 

En Rusia no es problema
En Arkhangelsk, los residentes del pueblo de la Planta de Hidrólisis filmaron cómo la orquesta felicita a los veteranos locales por el próximo Día de la Victoria cerca de un enorme charco de un sistema de alcantarillado que ha estado fluyendo desde abril.


----------



## At4008 (6 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Grandes los caretos del enchaquetao
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049796
> 
> ...



Es el auténtico meme.


----------



## percutor (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Llevan años haciendo este tipo de cagadas:
> 
> *"¡Lucharon por la patria!"*
> 
> ...



esto debe ser fake , no se podría ser tan incompetente


----------



## percutor (6 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> b
> 
> Como no formaba parte de la operación, no hay compensación. Se siente. Ni los rusos merecen el Kremlin.



coño , esto vuelve sonar a fake ; la que se lió con el kursk y ahora vuelven a lo mismo .


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Día 72 de mi guerra de 3 días. Parece que he perdido otro buque de guerra. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## Poncio (6 May 2022)

Traducción de título del video: Superpotencia naval" nuevamente avergonzada: la defensa aérea se perdió el ataque de Neptune a la fragata Almirante Makarov...

Traducción de la descripción: 
La fragata rusa "Admiral Makarov" está en llamas cerca de la isla Zmeiny en el Mar Negro. Según información preliminar, los misiles ucranianos Neptune podrían haber causado el incendio en el barco...

Y el video, se pueden traducir los subtítulos a español.


----------



## favelados (6 May 2022)

Mucha actividad en la zona, entre aviones de rescate y aviones espia...


----------



## Kalikatres (6 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Es sorprendente la importancia extrema que está teniendo la infanteria en este conflicto. Pequeños batallones muy rápidos con un armamento tan ligero como devastador. En un vídeo de jewtube que vi hace años sobre la vigencia de los partisanos y la guerra de guerrillas escuché algo que ha demostrado ser cierto; a lo largo de la historia un grupo de guerrilleros armados con fusiles escondidos en un bosque o una selva tendiendo emboscadas podían llegar a hacer mucho daño a un ejército regular, pero un grupo de guerrilleros armados con javelins y drones y que tienen información por satélite al instante usando ordenadores y teléfonos con los movimientos y posición exacta del enemigo.....eso sencillamente es devastador. Me vienen a la memoria todos esos videos que hemos podido ver de tanques y soldados rusos siendo atacados por drones ukros, puedes ver como corren aterrorizados en cualquier dirección sin poder esconderse ni escapar ni sabiendo desde donde están cayendo las hostias.
> 
> Esto es la auténtica guerra moderna, los desfiles teatrales de la plaza roja han demostrado que lo que veíamos allí no valía ni para tomar por culo. Como propaganda tal vez, puede que ni eso.



2000 años después sigue en plena vigencia la afirmación de Cayo Julio Cesar: "La guerra se gana con los pies".


----------



## Domm (6 May 2022)

Esta "guerra de Putin" como la llama el decrépito senil de Biden en realidad debería llamarse "guerra de Biden y sus esbirros de la OTAN"

*Moskva sinking: US gave intelligence that helped Ukraine sink Russian cruiser - reports*
Published11 hours ago







*The US provided intelligence that helped Ukraine sink the Moskva, Russia's flagship Black Sea missile cruiser, several US media report.*

Unnamed officials said Ukraine had asked the US about a ship sailing to the south of Odesa. 
The US said it was the Moskva and helped confirm its location. Ukraine then struck it with two missiles.
The Pentagon has not commented. But a spokesman said the US gave intelligence to help Ukraine defend itself.
The unnamed US officials quoted in media reports said they did not know that Ukraine would target the Moskva after helping determine its location.
The 510-crew missile cruiser had led Russia's naval assault on Ukraine, and its sinking was a major symbolic and military blow.


At the time, the Russian defence ministry said ammunition on board the Moskva exploded in an unexplained fire and the ship tipped over while being towed back to port.

Sunken Russian warship: What we know
The US is yet to directly address the reports about the Moskva.
However Pentagon spokesman John Kirby denied earlier media reports that the US was providing information about the locations of senior Russian generals on the battlefield, so that Ukrainian forces could kill them.
"We do not provide intelligence on the location of senior military leaders on the battlefield or participate in the targeting decisions of the Ukrainian military," he said.

FUENTE: BBC
Moskva sinking: US gave intelligence that helped Ukraine sink Russian cruiser - reports - BBC News


----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aquí tengo que contradecirte, amigo moncton
> 
> Para USA los portaaviones son indispensabes. Es cierto que los usan para proyectar poder, pero su valor más importante es el operativo. Los motivos son 2 fundamentalmente:
> 
> ...



Además no hay que olvidar que andan probando un drone que les permite reabastecer a los aviones que operan desde los portas con lo que ganan alcance y pueden operar desde fuera del alcance de los misiles antibuque enemigos


----------



## Bercipotecado (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, pero detrás de ese gráfico están las reservas del banco central de Rusia, que están dilapidando para mantener la moneda.
> 
> Lo que duren han durado.



Detrás de ese dato hay algo mas que el Banco Central de Rusia. Que poco se habla, pero se ha vuelto una realidad, detrás de ese dato tambien estan las empresas y países que estan pagando a Rusia en Rublos por sus materias primas y no es por la exigencia en si del Gobierno Ruso a pagarlas en su moneda, algo que en principio solo exigia a las economias Occidentales, sino a que debido a las sanciones, es muy dificil realizar dichas compras en moneda Occidental sin arriesgarse a ser sancionado por ello. Que me da que en Europa no son demasiados, pues estan bajo lupa y muy vigilados (aunque algunos tambien lo harán), pero es probable que la India, Pakistan, Vietnam, Birmania y otro puñado de países que estan absorviendo lo que Europa esta dejando de consumir estén pagando ese material en Rublos o Yuanes. De por si no quiere decir nada ese dato, nada mas que hay mayor demanda de la moneda Rusa, ya sea por que el Banco Central Ruso esta quemando sus reservas o por mayor demanda en el mercado para poder comprar sus materias primas.


----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Detrás de ese dato hay algo mas que el Banco Central de Rusia. Que poco se habla, pero se ha vuelto una realidad, detrás de ese dato tambien estan las empresas y países que estan pagando a Rusia en Rublos por sus materias primas y no es por la exigencia en si del Gobierno Ruso a pagarlas en su moneda, algo que en principio solo exigia a las economias Occidentales, sino a que debido a las sanciones, es muy dificil realizar dichas compras en moneda Occidental sin arriesgarse a ser sancionado por ello. Que me da que en Europa no son demasiados, pues estan bajo lupa y muy vigilados (aunque algunos tambien lo harán), pero es probable que la India, Pakistan, Vietnam, Birmania y otro puñado de países que estan absorviendo lo que Europa esta dejando de consumir estén pagando ese material en Rublos o Yuanes. De por si no quiere decir nada ese dato, nada mas que hay mayor demanda de la moneda Rusa, ya sea por que el Banco Central Ruso esta quemando sus reservas o por mayor demanda en el mercado para poder comprar sus materias primas.



La India paga en Rupias, no en rublos que ahí han estado rápidos y acertados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Se viene finta submarina





Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no tenemos forma humana de conocer ese dato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



El número de tanque t64 contados es laitad de los rusos


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Esta "guerra de Putin" como la llama el decrépito senil de Biden en realidad debería llamarse "guerra de Biden y sus esbirros de la OTAN"
> 
> *Moskva sinking: US gave intelligence that helped Ukraine sink Russian cruiser - reports*
> Published11 hours ago
> ...



El acomplejado de Putin se lo podría haber pensado mejor. Todo esto no pasaría si no hubiese metido su ejército en Ucrania.


----------



## Casino (6 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Edito:
> 
> Es el Makarov. Perteneciente a la clase Grigorovich:
> 
> ...




que putada, el más nuevo de todos.
A ver de dónde sacan ahora los barcos buenos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (6 May 2022)

Hay rumores de que Ucrania prepara una sorpresa para el 9 de mayo. El dia del desfile ruso en Moscú y el discurso de Putin.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Ucrania prepara una sorpresa para el 9 de mayo. El dia del desfile ruso en Moscú y el discurso de Putin.



Joder me estoy empacientando, que ganitas que tengo que llegue el 9
Que sorpresa tendrán los ucros/anglos?
Voladura del puente de Crimea ?
Mi favorita es un bombardeo a la plaza comunista digo roja digo eso.


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Ucrania prepara una sorpresa para el 9 de mayo. El dia del desfile ruso en Moscú y el discurso de Putin.



Que rece por si no se la preparan a él.....y ya veremos si tiene huevos de salir del cubo de cemento a 60 metros bajo tierra que está encerrado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Ucrania prepara una sorpresa para el 9 de mayo. El dia del desfile ruso en Moscú y el discurso de Putin.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (6 May 2022)




----------



## Bercipotecado (6 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> La India paga en Rupias, no en rublos que ahí han estado rápidos y acertados



Si? Donde puedo leerlo? Hasta donde yo sabia, lo estaba pagando en Dolares en Marzo, cambio a Euros en Abril y se planteaba comprarlo en Yuanes debido a las sanciones. Me interesa, porque hasta donde yo sabia, las rupias no entraban dentro de la bolsa aceptada internacionalemente para los intercambios. Cosa que el Rublo o los Yuanes, si.









Turiel: "Si India compra petróleo ruso en yuanes, pone en jaque el orden económico mundial de cinco décadas"


Doctor en Física Teórica: "Bonificar el transporte en lugar de bajar impuestos es una manera de mantener el control en una situación de racionamiento"




www.cope.es


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Esta "guerra de Putin" como la llama el decrépito senil de Biden en realidad debería llamarse "guerra de Biden y sus esbirros de la OTAN"
> 
> *Moskva sinking: US gave intelligence that helped Ukraine sink Russian cruiser - reports*
> Published11 hours ago
> ...



Me alegro, a mamarla.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Mira canales de Telegram.
> Los ukro-nazis están sufriendo inmensas masacres.Videos totalmente explícitos.
> 
> 
> ...



Tú no serás ASTURiano, no?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049519
> 
> 
> La gestión del a UE es lo mas desastroso que recuerdo en mucho tiempo, estan pagando el pato los propios ciudadanos y me tengo que reir encima.




que el rublo esta secuestrado, no existe un mercadode compraventa de rublos

ese grafico no tiene sentido, es una mezcla de ficcion y wishfullthinking


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Este no lo había visto en la zona

BAGGER3 de Debrecen a Debrecen Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## machinaexdeus (6 May 2022)

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - 

VIERNES, 6 DE MAYO DE 2022, 15:42 
El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania informa que capturó a 11 de los francotiradores del ocupante como resultado de una operación especial en la región de Kharkiv. Fuente: Portavoz del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, Artem Dekhtiarenko Cita: "En la región de Kharkiv, 11 francotiradores rusos fueron hechos prisioneros durante una operación especial dirigida por el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. 

Los detenidos formaban parte del llamado '115º Regimiento de la RPD' [autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk], que estaba disparando contra posiciones ucranianas". Con respecto a otras revelaciones del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, un portavoz dijo lo siguiente: En la región de Khmelnytskyi, la contrainteligencia militar del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania neutralizó un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento (SRG) que estaba planeando sabotaje en la región. 

El grupo estaba formado por tres personas que estaban en contacto con sus controladores rusos. Los miembros del grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento (SRG) también habían grabado en video los ataques con misiles de las fuerzas de ocupación en sitios estratégicamente importantes. 

En la región de Zhytomyr, fue detenido un funcionario de una de las instalaciones de defensa de Ucrania. Esta persona había estado recopilando inteligencia para las fuerzas de ocupación rusas sobre el número y la preparación para el combate de los aviones pertenecientes a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 

En la región de Sumy, se reveló que el jefe de uno de los ayuntamientos, su adjunto y un diputado local estaban cooperando con los ocupantes. Durante la ocupación temporal de parte del distrito de Konotop, estas personas brindaron apoyo material y técnico a los invasores. 

En la región de Kiev, los servicios especiales establecieron la ubicación y detuvieron a dos colaboradores más. Según la investigación, estos colaboradores habían estado ayudando a "cuartear" a los agresores y ayudándolos a navegar en el distrito de Bucha. Además, participaban en saqueos y secuestros de patriotas ucranianos. Según el portavoz, desde el comienzo de la guerra a gran escala, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania eliminó más de 140 grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento (SRG) de los ocupantes y expuso a 4.000 colaboradores.









Security Service of Ukraine: 11 Russian snipers taken prisoner during special operation


VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - FRIDAY, 6 MAY 2022, 15:42 The Security Service of Ukraine reports that it has captured 11 of the occupier's snipers as a result of a special operation in the Kharkiv region. Source: Security Service of Ukraine spokesman Artem Dekhtiarenko Quote: "In the Kharkiv region 11...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## El Lonchafinista (6 May 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> que el rublo esta secuestrado, no existe un mercadode compraventa de rublos
> 
> ese grafico no tiene sentido, es una mezcla de ficcion y wishfullthinking



En eso estoy de acuerdo pero mis suegros echan la gasofa a 54 céntimos el litro, ahora nosotros a 2 euros.

Quién no vea que están demoliendo occidente con el covid y esta guerra que me importa una mierda, esta muy ciego.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Ucrania prepara una sorpresa para el 9 de mayo. El dia del desfile ruso en Moscú y el discurso de Putin.





https://crimeanbridgedown.com.ua/



eso lo pusieron anoche, y echa cuentas de cuándo llega a cero

lo que no tengo claro es qué pasa cuando llegue a cero


----------



## duncan (6 May 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Si? Donde puedo leerlo? Hasta donde yo sabia, lo estaba pagando en Dolares en Marzo, cambio a Euros en Abril y se planteaba comprarlo en Yuanes debido a las sanciones. Me interesa, porque hasta donde yo sabia, las rupias no entraban dentro de la bolsa aceptada internacionalemente para los intercambios. Cosa que el Rublo o los Yuanes, si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oscar Vara geopolinomicos en YouTube


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo pero mis suegros echan la gasofa a 54 céntimos el litro, ahora nosotros a 2 euros.
> 
> Quién no vea que están demoliendo occidente con el covid y esta guerra que me importa una mierda, esta muy ciego.



Tu eres como Sánchez que le culpa a putin de todos los males. Es que antes de la invasión rusa al pueblo ucraniano íbamos en la champion lig de las potencias económicas ¿verdad¿ gñe


----------



## Nuzzo (6 May 2022)

La gente habla del puente de Crimea ... pero yo estoy mirando la presa de Nova Kakhovka. Si los ucras logran destruirla - todo el Jerson se convierte en un gran pantano y la ciudad en si misma en una nueva Venecia.


----------



## Alpharius (6 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Al puente ese se le está poniendo cara de arrecife


----------



## Domm (6 May 2022)

Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.

Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

No es nuestra guerra, pero es que ni siquiera son nuestros aliados. Tampoco les debemos nada. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

Otro vídeo de entrevista a prisioneros rusos. Resumen _asín como de rápido y de corriendo_:

- Alistado engañado en las condiciones.
- No supieron que estaban invadiendo Ucrania hasta que vieron que su vehículo cruzaba la frontera.
- Nunca había disparado su Ak-74  
- Sin suficientes raciones
- El jefe del regimiento puso guardias en los almacenes y se llevó los electrodomésticos.
- Había pistolas no letales para quien desobedeciera las órdenes de "limpiar" localidades.
- Al primer fuego de mortero los OMON se piraron
- Orden de echar las puertas abajo de apartamentos en busca de militares (probablemente en Bucha)
- Civiles al suelo (cabreo de los ucranianos presentes en el video) aunque abriesen
- Apartamento vacío = saquear
- Entrevistador mosqueado porque se refugiaron en casas privadas.
- Tanque alcanzado, torreta a tomar... él herido en una pierna
- Rescatado por civiles ucranianos (él pensaba que iban a acabar con él)
- Tomado prisionero, sorprendido por el buen trato. 
- Comenta un episodio confuso donde se tira desde un 8º piso a un ucraniano con granadas, pistolas y sangre en la cabeza. 
- Habla con su madre, que dice lo de la Otan, atacar a Rusia y tal.
- A la pregunta del periodista ella responde que Ucrania tenía planes para ello y además creó el Coronavirus en los famosos laboratorios. Ucrania además pertenece a USA. Planeaba atacar a Rusia.
- El periodista cabreado con la maruja, el chico no sabe donde meterse ni que cara poner.
- El chico intenta convencer a su madre, ella dice que le han lavado el cerebro.
- Al final lo dejan estar.

Hay más detalles, pero el que los quiera que se vea el video:



PD: Momento estilista (no homo) el que hace las entrevistas a estos lleva un corte de pelo mucho más marcial.


----------



## Alpharius (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.
> 
> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



¿Eres de España? Porque si es así tendría gracia que hablaras de defender tu patria y su tierra y demás, y luego simpatizar con Putin en vez de con los ucranianos:









La "unidad de España" suma inquietantes aliados internacionales


Los paramilitares ucranianos, que se ofrecieron por video para acabar con los independentistas catalanes, son cruzados cristianos que reconocen colaborar con grupos talibanes para acabar con el gobierno ruso.




www.publico.es













Tontos útiles de Putin en España


Puigdemont se echó en brazos de la "diplomacia" rusa para lograr un aliado de peso del separatismo.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Otro vídeo de entrevista a prisioneros rusos. Resumen _asín como de rápido y de corriendo_:
> 
> - Alistado engañado en las condiciones.
> - No supieron que estaban invadiendo Ucrania hasta que vieron que su vehículo cruzaba la frontera.
> ...



Tu dame media docena de prisioneros de guerra y en media hora consigo que digan lo que me salga del nabo. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo pero mis suegros echan la gasofa a 54 céntimos el litro, ahora nosotros a 2 euros.
> 
> Quién no vea que están demoliendo occidente con el covid y esta guerra que me importa una mierda, esta muy ciego.




Y además tus suegros ganan 8000 euros al mes, ¿a que sí?.
También se nota mucho que esta guerra te importa una mierda.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## favelados (6 May 2022)

El puente no tiene sentido tirarlo ahora mientras Crimea este conectada por tierra con el resto de Rusia.

Primero Mariupol y cortar el corredor ferroviario entre Crimea y el Donbas.

Después cuando reculen hacia Crimea es el momento de tirar el pepinazo


----------



## Kalikatres (6 May 2022)

IGNORAD a los haters y follaputins!!!!!!!!!!!
No hay que responderles solo pretenden generar enfrentamiento y romper este magnifico hilo.
Si os molesta ver sus chorradas simplemente ignorarlos.
Sigamos recabando información como se está haciendo.


----------



## Nicors (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.
> 
> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



Gñe. Ahora Ucrania es el invasor y Rusia el agredido.. ¿justificando las matanzas de civiles y deportaciones ? 
Los follaputin estáis cabreados por lo de la fragata JODETE.


----------



## ELVR (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tu dame media docena de prisioneros de guerra y en media hora consigo que digan lo que me salga del nabo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Tercera fase


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.
> 
> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



Un ingeniero gordo y cagado de miedo es lo que eres.

Rusia teniendo misiles intercontinentales y submarinos con misiles nucleares a 100 Km de EEUU no puede tener miedo a un ataque, o eres un tonto presuntamente ilustrado o quieres engañar a los demás.


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, me temo que el día 9 habrá algo mas que desfiles en Rusia
He buscado por la red y no hay nada , con pinzas

Llegó un excelente correo electrónico sobre la minería a gran escala de Russian Railways. Enviado a la dirección del jefe de Russian Railways Belozerov.



traducción:
19:19
4G
El camino está minado
Akhmed, [04/05/2022 13:33]
Dejamos regalos por toda Rusia. Si nuestros
requisitos no se cumplen antes de las 10:00 a.m. del
09/05/2022, detonaremos cargas que detendrán
por completo el tráfico en las siguientes
secciones de la vía férrea:
Kondrakhovo - Botellas
Sukhodrev-Balabanovo
Collar-Zhilyovo
Khomyakovo-Yasnogorsk
Pescado-Lukhovitsy
Nosotros demandamos:
• Liberar a Alexei Navalny y otros
presos políticos.
• Retirar las fuerzas del 249º Batallón Especial
Motorizado Separado "Sur" del Distrito del
Cáucaso Norte de la Guardia Rusa y SOBR "Akhmat" del
territorio de Ucrania.
• Retirar a Ramzan Kadyrov de la participación en el
mando de las fuerzas de la operación militar especial
en Ucrania.
• Negarse a anunciar una movilización general de
ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa para reponer las fuerzas
de la operación especial.
¡Rusia será libre!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (6 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y además tus suegros ganan 8000 euros al mes, ¿a que sí?.
> También se nota mucho que esta guerra te importa una mierda.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Pero tío no te das cuenta que el ruso medio tiene el súper lleno de productos occidentales?

De verdad no te quieres dar cuenta la tontería que es todo esto?

Enserio me vas a vender la moto que el petróleo ruso no va a llegar a Europa que son 5M de barriles diarios joder.

En qué hemos ganado nosotros como españoles con esto? Si no podemos competir con los países de nuestro entorno económicamente y encima los países del Este alcanzando nuestra posición en renta per cápita.

Si me dijeras que España hace negocio de esta mierda como hace usa me parece perfecto o lo que hicimos en irak, encima hacemos el panoli con Argelia, si todo esto lo ves normal ya sabes vota psoe más que nunca.


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No es nuestra guerra, pero es que ni siquiera son nuestros aliados. Tampoco les debemos nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



No te enteras Arnaldo Ramero. Rusia es nuestro enemigo. Y todo el que lucha contra mi enemigo es mi amigo.


----------



## Covaleda (6 May 2022)

Diríase por el mapa que en Jarkov ya estaban un poco hasta los huevos de tanto bombardeo.







Así estaban hace una semana:







Si siguen en esa línea el frente norte puede ser historia en cosa de un par de semanas.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)

Pues esto empieza a parecerse a la retirada de Kiev


----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues esto empieza a parecerse a la retirada de Kiev



Prisioneros por doquier


----------



## Dr Polux (6 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues esto empieza a parecerse a la retirada de Kiev



Como dos gotas de agua. Empieza ya a haber deserciones, insubordinaciones, abandonos de material y el sálvese quien pueda. Un ejército con tal gestión de chiste y tal trato criminal a sus tropas sólo puede aguantar si hay victorias o uno defiende su casa.

En ausencia de ambas, llega el desmoronamiento que ya aquí predijimos.


----------



## lowfour (6 May 2022)

Coño vuelan el puente o no? Sería una sobrada nivel amo total!


----------



## paconan (6 May 2022)

Los M777 han llegado


----------



## Mr. Frost (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.
> 
> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



Otra vez con la misma puta mierda.

Pedazo de subnormal, que Letonia es un país que hace frontera con Rusia y está en la OTAN, y no tiene misiles nucleares. Sin embargo Rusia sí los tiene en Kaliningrado que está en pleno corazón de Europa y ni siquiera hace frontera con Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

lo que es gratix; cerrar las embajadas y meter en la trena a los apologistas de la limpieza etnica de ucranianos no se hace.




El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049519
> 
> 
> La gestión del a UE es lo mas desastroso que recuerdo en mucho tiempo, estan pagando el pato los propios ciudadanos y me tengo que reir encima.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

menudo cacao maravillao 



At4008 dijo:


> Este fragmento es oro puro
> 
> 
> En este Sálvame Deluxe dicen que los ruskis son los nuevos judios y los nazis son...... TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Nazis everywhere!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

turiel es un agentazo del kremlin que se dedica al sabotaje ecoterrorista, lo que dice tiene valor negativo



Bercipotecado dijo:


> Si? Donde puedo leerlo? Hasta donde yo sabia, lo estaba pagando en Dolares en Marzo, cambio a Euros en Abril y se planteaba comprarlo en Yuanes debido a las sanciones. Me interesa, porque hasta donde yo sabia, las rupias no entraban dentro de la bolsa aceptada internacionalemente para los intercambios. Cosa que el Rublo o los Yuanes, si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuscarejo (6 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



Ucrania no es tierra de Rusia, hay que enseñárselo a los rusos a palos, por lo visto.
Rusia ya no es lo que era, pero no se quieren enterar.
Y en las repúblicas bálticas ya había misiles, unidades de la OTAN y esas tonterías por las que dicen que han invadido Ucrania.


----------



## Casino (6 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El puente no tiene sentido tirarlo ahora mientras Crimea este conectada por tierra con el resto de Rusia.
> 
> Primero Mariupol y cortar el corredor ferroviario entre Crimea y el Donbas.
> 
> Después cuando reculen hacia Crimea es el momento de tirar el pepinazo



Sí, sí tiene sentido. Cortar rutas de entrada de suministro siempre lo reducirá y el corredor del Azov es una ruta mucho menos segura, ahí todo está a tiro de drones, por el puente no.
Y además de la dimensión estratégica, está el golpe moral que supone a todas las tropas acantonadas, si la ofensiva de Jersón se materializa no les va a hacer gracia subirse a un barco para evacuar Crimea, los barquitos están haciendo glú glú con cada vez mayor frecuencia.
La legión libre de rusos, hay millones de rusos de origen ucraniano en la federación, con que solo uno de cada cien se dedique a sabotear va a haber más sabotajes que gambas en una reunión de UGT y Comisiones, muy pronto la logística ferroviaria va a quedar muy tocada y entonces vemos cómo se distribuye combustible, munición y comida a los miles de orcos que van a quedar empantanados allí.






El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Pero tío no te das cuenta que el ruso medio tiene el súper lleno de productos occidentales?
> 
> De verdad no te quieres dar cuenta la tontería que es todo esto?
> 
> ...





54 céntimos para un ruso es mucho más que dos euros para un europeo. El salario mínimo allí en 2021 era de apenas 140 euros.
Pero soy yo el que vende motos, claro que sí.
El ruso medio tiene el súper lleno de productos occidentales, aunque luego racionan el azúcar producido en Putinia.
Pero soy yo el que vende motos, claro que sí.

Esto no se trata de hacer negocios, se trata de enseñarle a Putín a respetar a los demás. Y si los rusos apoyan a Putín habrá que enseñarles lo mismo de la manera en que lo entiendan mejor y más tiempo les dure el aprendizaje. Como cuando uno se quema al poner la mano en el cristal del horno.
Las malas experiencias permanecen más tiempo en el subconsciente individual y colectivo.

Si tengo que pagar la gasolina a 4 euros, la pagaré. Como la va a pagar todo hijo de vecino.
En vez de convencernos a nosotros, trate de convencer a sus suegros de que lo que toca por el bien de todos es retirarse de todos los territorios ocupados, incluyendo por supuesto Crimea.
Hágalo por España, que se adivina que está Vd. muy preocupado por su país.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, me temo que el día 9 habrá algo mas que desfiles en Rusia
> He buscado por la red y no hay nada , con pinzas
> 
> Llegó un excelente correo electrónico sobre la minería a gran escala de Russian Railways. Enviado a la dirección del jefe de Russian Railways Belozerov.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

Rapidismo hacia vovchanks



keylargof dijo:


> Como dos gotas de agua. Empieza ya a haber deserciones, insubordinaciones, abandonos de material y el sálvese quien pueda. Un ejército con tal gestión de chiste y tal trato criminal a sus tropas sólo puede aguantar si hay victorias o uno defiende su casa.
> 
> En ausencia de ambas, llega el desmoronamiento que ya aquí predijimos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Que el ritmo no pare!

*

*


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Pero tío no te das cuenta que el ruso medio tiene el súper lleno de productos occidentales?
> 
> De verdad no te quieres dar cuenta la tontería que es todo esto?
> 
> ...



me suena que eran 2,5 diarios


----------



## César Borgia (6 May 2022)

Es del principio de la invasión pero no lo había visto por aquí:


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)

Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:


----------



## elena francis (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:



No han podido salir.


----------



## UNKAS (6 May 2022)

Joder, es una niña, y va a morir pronto en Azovstal. No tiene más futuro. Qué mierda de mundo.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Coño vuelan el puente o no? Sería una sobrada nivel amo total!



putoamismo en vena

se zumban barquitos, ponen una cuenta atrás para un puente

estos no paran hasta sacar a ostias a putin del búnker a este paso


----------



## At4008 (6 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>






Las noches en Ucrania son frías y tal... Unos tragos de vodka para entrar en calor..... Condones....


----------



## el arquitecto (6 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, me temo que el día 9 habrá algo mas que desfiles en Rusia
> He buscado por la red y no hay nada , con pinzas
> 
> Llegó un excelente correo electrónico sobre la minería a gran escala de Russian Railways. Enviado a la dirección del jefe de Russian Railways Belozerov.
> ...



oye, estos son rusos, no??
quiero decir, que no son ucranianos, sino que es oposición a putin dentro de rusia, o qué??


----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Es sorprendente la importancia extrema que está teniendo la infanteria en este conflicto. *Pequeños batallones muy rápidos con un armamento tan ligero como devastador. *En un vídeo de jewtube que vi hace años sobre la vigencia de los partisanos y la guerra de guerrillas escuché algo que ha demostrado ser cierto; a lo largo de la historia un grupo de guerrilleros armados con fusiles escondidos en un bosque o una selva tendiendo emboscadas podían llegar a hacer mucho daño a un ejército regular, pero un grupo de guerrilleros armados con javelins y drones y que tienen información por satélite al instante usando ordenadores y teléfonos con los movimientos y posición exacta del enemigo.....eso sencillamente es devastador. Me vienen a la memoria todos* esos videos que hemos podido ver de tanques y soldados rusos* siendo atacados por drones ukros, puedes ver como corren aterrorizados en cualquier dirección sin poder esconderse ni escapar ni sabiendo desde donde están cayendo las hostias.
> 
> Esto es la auténtica guerra moderna, los desfiles teatrales de la plaza roja han demostrado que lo que veíamos allí no valía ni para tomar por culo. Como propaganda tal vez, puede que ni eso.



- .._.pero lo peor de todo son sus misiles anticarro. Tú sabes, son como los nuestros, funcionan demasiado bien.
El joven Sergatov hizo un gesto con las manos.
- Vamos tres hombres en un vehículo con ruedas: un conductor, un auxiliar de carga, un artillero. Ellos se esconden detrás de un árbol, en la curva del camino y esperan. Cuando nuestra columna aparece, a la vista de ellos, disparan desde una distancia de...digamos 2 kilómetros. Están instruidos para buscar el carro de comando, el que lleva la antena levantada. Con mayor fecuencia de la deseable el primer aviso que tenemos es ya el impacto de la primera descarga. Disparan otro misil más y destruyen otro carro...y luego huyen velozmente antes de que nosotros podamos pedir fuego de artillería. Cinco minutos después, desde otra posición, vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo. Nos están desgantando una barbaridad.





_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

Insider Paper 

News 
*Russia to stay in southern Ukraine *
*‘forever’:*
* senior lawmaker*
AFP
May 6, 2022 10:25 am

Russia to stay in southern Ukraine 'forever': senior lawmaker - Insider Paper


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 May 2022)

Cada vez son más hilarantes los hilos follaputi, ahora resulta que los vídeos de dron son fake


----------



## El cogorzas (6 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Polla en mano me hayo esperando una buena mascletá puentiana para celebrar el 9 de mayo. El problema es que los mandos turkmongoles serán corruptos y rastreros pero no gilipollas del todo, el khan en concreto debe haber fijado 1000 ojos en el puente de marras para eludir el bochorno en el día grande del imperio.

Lo cual me lleva al siguiente razonamiento ; el 9 de mayo vamos a ver al estado mayor, jerifaltes, oligarcas y esbirros apretando el ojete de PURO MIEDO y deseando que acabe el día sin incidentes. La cosa empezó con una invasión que iba a durar 15 días y ha evolucionado en un par de meses a ver a la pandilla de gangsters del gremlin acojonados para que el ejército ukro no consiga algún campanazo que les amargue un desfile. Que pvto chiste de gente, joder.


----------



## txusky_g (6 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (6 May 2022)

_El subcomandante de la OTAN del Comando Terrestre Aliado, el teniente general Nicola Zanelli, felicitó a los soldados ucranianos por el Día de la Infantería de Ucrania. "*Les deseamos fuerza, coraje y victoria*", dijo.

 _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

Intel Slava Z
QUE PUTADA . QUE PUTA ES LA GVERRA EN 00:11 SEGUNDOS

VAS POR TU CARRIL PERFECTAMENTE. Y LLEGA OTRO POR EL OTRO CARRIL







EN RESULTADO QUE A PESAR DE VENIR BIEN LOS DOS. 

RESULTA QUE ES EL ENEMIGO QUE VIENE DE FRENTE



_*⚡*_BTR-82A of the Russian army rushes along the road, sweeping away military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with fire
CON EL RESULTADO QUE VEIS 00:11


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Cada vez son más hilarantes los hilos follaputi, ahora resulta que los vídeos de dron son fake



Que salgan montajes me parece de lo más verídico de los comentarios de este foro.

Desde mi punto de vista, algunos vídeos lo parecen. Hay otros que evidentemente no lo son.


----------



## Cuscarejo (6 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:



Parece de un videojuego, con esos giros de dron tan estables y las líneas perfectas de los cultivos.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:



Hijosdeputa! pisarle el campo al agricultor... aún les pasa poco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

Intel Slava Z
_*⚡*_Evacuation from Azovstal completed, 50 civilians rescued, including 11 children - Russian Defense Ministry
51.6K views20:40
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z
0:33

Footage of the evacuation of civilians from the Azovstal metallurgical plant, where they were held by Ukrainian nationalists

54.3K views20:42


----------



## Kalikatres (7 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Polla en mano me hayo esperando una buena mascletá puentiana para celebrar el 9 de mayo. El problema es que los mandos turkmongoles serán corruptos y rastreros pero no gilipollas del todo, el khan en concreto debe haber fijado 1000 ojos en el puente de marras para eludir el bochorno en el día grande del imperio.
> 
> Lo cual me lleva al siguiente razonamiento ; el 9 de mayo vamos a ver al estado mayor, jerifaltes, oligarcas y esbirros apretando el ojete de PURO MIEDO y deseando que acabe el día sin incidentes. La cosa empezó con una invasión que iba a durar 15 días y ha evolucionado en un par de meses a ver a la pandilla de gangsters del gremlin acojonados para que el ejército ukro no consiga algún campanazo que les amargue un desfile. Que pvto chiste de gente, joder.



Hum! deberían cortar antes el acceso terrestre a Crimea conjugando el ataque al puente.
Parece más verosímil una inundación sorpresa por rotura de presa, posible desbandada y quizás sea el momento.
Igual no hay celebración.
Voy a por palomitas


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Según yo, señor ignorante e iletrado que se dedica a la construcción o algún otro oficio para el que no se requiere estudio alguno, nunca se debió poner a Rusia en una situación en la que no le quedase otra alternativa más que atacar al país fronterizo que se pretendía convertir en lanzadera de misiles a escasos kilómetros de Moscú. Pero a quién se lo explico, porque seguramente en un burdo intento de fingir prosperidad y cultura de las que careces, eres de los que recibe con los brazos abiertos a los invasores musulmantes y negros sin preocuparte lo más mínimo el basurero en el que están convirtiendo españa, ni te preocupa ni te indigna cuando a una persona honrada le invaden la casa y se quedan tan anchos viviendo en ella y esperando a que su propietario pague hasta la luz y el portero.
> 
> Gentuza como tú que no sabe lo que es defender lo suyo a su patria y a los suyos no puede comprender porqué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania en un intento desesperado y contra todo el mundo (al menos contra la mayoría de gobiernos), de defender a su tierra.



No tienes ni idea. En Rusia la gente no tiene la impresión de estar siendo atacada y, por tanto, no tiene la más mínima intención de pegar barrigazos por (uno lo dice en el siguiente vídeo) "los intereses de otros".

Les preguntan sobre el reclutamiento forzoso de movilización y sobre "ataques fascistas" :


En el 5:15 les preguntan si creen que habrá movilización el día 9 de Mayo y qué les parece..

Al final del vídeo un tipo prácticamente se está poniendo la soga al cuello, diciendo que la guerra con Ucrania es criminal y los que la promueven, criminales. Otro insinua que el ejército volverá las bayonetas contra los mandos "que son como los aristócratas del 41".

Una cosa es Rusia y sus mandamases y otra el pueblo ruso, mucho más directo e impredecible. Se puede liar parda si a Putin se le ocurre movilizar reclutas y reservistas. Desde luego que en las repúblicas periféricas eso no va a cuajar y no van a tener huevos a reprimir las manifas en contra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

"I landed in Krakow. The next stop is Lviv" - says a British sniper who is in a hurry to help the Armed Forces of Ukraine...


yes, he is a sniper 


138.9K views22:37
__







_ 
_​


----------



## César Borgia (7 May 2022)

El canal RSOTM Telegram dirigido por contratistas militares privados de Wagner actualmente en Ucrania dijo que “habrá una movilización o perderemos la guerra”. Creen que necesitan entre 600 y 800 mil personas para derrotar a Ucrania.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Parece de un videojuego, con esos giros de dron tan estables y las líneas perfectas de los cultivos.



Los drones civiles caros puedes decirles que apunten siempre la cámara a un objetivo. Esa capacidad hace tiempo que la tienen. 
La estabilidad, no habiendo viento, es perfecta y tienen corrección, como la cámara de cualquier movil de media gama actual.


----------



## Poncio (7 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Parece de un videojuego, con esos giros de dron tan estables y las líneas perfectas de los cultivos.



Oiga ustec, que llevar una besana recta ya se hacía con el arado romano, no le digo ahora con el GPS y demás diabluras.


----------



## Alpharius (7 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El canal RSOTM Telegram dirigido por contratistas militares privados de Wagner actualmente en Ucrania dijo que “habrá una movilización o perderemos la guerra”. Creen que necesitan entre 600 y 800 mil personas para derrotar a Ucrania.



Se supone que estos entienden de lo que hablan, pero lo que dicen suena un poco fantasioso.

¿Logística rusa para 600-800 mil soldados más? Si no han podido hacerlo bien ni para 200 mil
Y es que aunque lo hicieran bien, ¿de esos 600-800 mil cuántos van con experiencia? ¿Esperan derrotar a Ucrania con un ejército de novatos reclutados a la fuerza?


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

Si derrumban el puente, habrá tercera?


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se supone que estos entienden de lo que hablan, pero lo que dicen suena un poco fantasioso.
> 
> ¿Logística rusa para 600-800 mil soldados más? Si no han podido hacerlo bien ni para 200 mil
> Y es que aunque lo hicieran bien, ¿de esos 600-800 mil cuántos van con experiencia? ¿Esperan derrotar a Ucrania con un ejército de novatos reclutados a la fuerza?



Y con que chatarra? Ya les quedan pocos tanques.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

In

Two more wounded American mercenary instructors are being evacuated to the rear from the Zaporozhye region.

63.1K views20:32






​


----------



## Casino (7 May 2022)

2 días, 2 horas y 30 minutos. Y bajando.


http://crimeanbridgedown.com.ua/

Me va a pillar trabajando. Ya me pasaré después con la copita llena de sidra.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## César Borgia (7 May 2022)

Anoche en Sebastopol, unas 30 ambulancias se dirigieron al hospital militar de la Flota del Mar Negro en la plaza Lastova con sirenas en... Según numerosos canales de telegramas de Crimea y la marina rusa......¿Heridos del Makarov?


----------



## Ungaunga (7 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Anoche en Sebastopol, unas 30 ambulancias se dirigieron al hospital militar de la Flota del Mar Negro en la plaza Lastova con sirenas en... Según numerosos canales de telegramas de Crimea y la marina rusa......¿Heridos del Makarov?



¿Habrá promocionado a submarino o se queda en chatarra flotante?


----------



## César Borgia (7 May 2022)

Los Su-25 ucranianos todavía están realizando salidas de ataque sobre Donbas.


----------



## ghawar (7 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (7 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hijosdeputa! pisarle el campo al agricultor... aún les pasa poco.



Como los pille el Ataulfo en los sembraos se saca la recortá pero rápido.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Prisioneros por doquier



Desde la barra del bar Paco dice mi cuñao que es una pena que los ucras vayan con más precauciones que Monty por Caen. Tiene pinta de que ese frente está roto y podrían montar un blitz con cosas muy chulas.


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los Su-25 ucranianos todavía están realizando salidas de ataque sobre Donbas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050282



Eso es parte del plan. Dejar que vuelen los ucras en su25 por el Donbas ocupado es para meterles en una ratonera y luego ir a cazarlos con los su57 porque son invisibles. Los otanidos sois escoria no os dais cuenta que Rusia tiene el control aéreo total de Ucrania desde el minuto 1. Claramente es una finta.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Se supone que estos entienden de lo que hablan, pero lo que dicen suena un poco fantasioso.
> 
> ¿Logística rusa para 600-800 mil soldados más? Si no han podido hacerlo bien ni para 200 mil
> Y es que aunque lo hicieran bien, ¿de esos 600-800 mil cuántos van con experiencia? ¿Esperan derrotar a Ucrania con un ejército de novatos reclutados a la fuerza?



Han perdido el norte. 600 mil tíos más que alimentar en campaña es un reto logístico imposible para los rusos. Los pocos que sobrevivan a los disparos de precisión de los ucras se van a morir de hambre.


----------



## duncan (7 May 2022)

Esto les ha debido doler más a los rusos que todas las pérdidas de la guerra:









Hackers de Ucrania vulneran la cadena de suministro de vodka en Rusia


Un grupo de hackers de Ucrania lanzó ataques DDoS a la web que controla la producción y venta de vodka en Rusia, afectando su distribución.




hipertextual.com


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Los usanos dicen que no hay fragata alcanzada:


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar Paco dice mi cuñao que es una pena que los ucras vayan con más precauciones que Monty por Caen. Tiene pinta de que ese frente está roto y podrían montar un blitz con cosas muy chulas.



Es probable que las mejores unidades, aparte de las que defienden el Donbass, sean las que están en el frente de Jersón. Creo que la clave va a estar en el sur por varios motivos:

Los AWACS gusanos tienen menos problemas en ver todo lo que hay en el sur desde las aguas internacionales del mar Negro, incluyendo evidentemente Crimea y todo el mar de Azov mientras que en la zona de Jarkov la vigilancia solo puede ser satelital y esa vigilancia está condicionada por la órbita de los satélites.


En el sur los rusos tendrán más problemas de suministro, especialmente si al puentecito le crecen alas, en Jarkov estaríamos pegados a territorio ruso y eso facilita la logística, por penosa que sea la logística del ejército chatarra.


Ante la comunidad internacional Crimea es territorio ucraniano ocupado, en Jarkov si los ucranianos se internan en territorio ruso seguro que algún país comenzaría a objetar chorradas del tipo "Ucrania también invade Putinia", entiendo que es más sencillo mantener la cohesión actual en el frente diplomático si la propaganda orca no puede presentarse como "víctima", en eso son tan maestros como en el engaño a propios y extraños, por más que todos sepamos que mienten. 





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Otro BTG promocionado a puré de orco:


----------



## ELVR (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Han perdido el norte. 600 mil tíos más que alimentar en campaña es un reto logístico imposible para los rusos. Los pocos que sobrevivan a los disparos de precisión de los ucras se van a morir de hambre.



Pues mi otro cuñao m'ha enviao un watsap con el móvil en una mano y el carajillo de Carlos III (nunca Magno) en la otra, y dice que tiene sentido si lo que se desea es retener las zonas pre-2022.

Con las zonas rusas-rusas justo detrás para la logística y un motivo para cantar victoria " Conseguir salvar al Dombás y Crimea"

Jaco mata, otaninis doriteros.No contáis con su astusia.


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Estamos viendo en Jarkov el mismo tipo de imágenes que vimos hace 4 semanas en Kiev.


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Mas casualidades, casualidad nº35 segun esta cuenta de tw


https://twitter.com/HarladF/with_replies



Kyneshma (Rusia). Los vecinos del lugar informan en las redes sociales sobre dos explosiones. En la misma ciudad, recientemente se incendió una planta química.



Kineshma (región de Ivanovo), Rusia. Dos hangares de almacén están en llamas


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estamos viendo en Jarkov el mismo tipo de imágenes que vimos hace 4 semanas en Kiev.



Se están retirando de manera algo más ordenada que en Kiev. De hecho están volando los puentes para relantizar el avance ucra.

Supongo que todas esas tropas serán reasignadas para el inicio de la nueva "finta" en la provincia de Lugansk...que parece ser que es el nuevo objetivo orco.


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Eso es parte del plan. Dejar que vuelen los ucras en su25 por el Donbas ocupado es para meterles en una ratonera y luego ir a cazarlos con los su57 porque son invisibles. Los otanidos sois escoria no os dais cuenta que Rusia tiene el control aéreo total de Ucrania desde el minuto 1. Claramente es una finta.



Un jilipollas completo.
Insultando a los invadidos y del lado agresor. 
Esparciendo propaganda rusa como un imbécil...
Y como no, usando la palabreja de moda en los idiotas... Finta. Tu madre estará feliz.


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Un jilipollas completo.
> Insultando a los invadidos y del lado agresor.
> Esparciendo propaganda rusa como un imbécil...
> Y como no, usando la palabreja de moda en los idiotas... Finta. Tu madre estará feliz.



Se nota quwe eres nuevo en el hilo y por eso no te has dado cuenta de que el forero que citas estaba siendo irónico.


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Un jilipollas completo.
> Insultando a los invadidos y del lado agresor.
> Esparciendo propaganda rusa como un imbécil...
> Y como no, usando la palabreja de moda en los idiotas... Finta. Tu madre estará feliz.



Enfunda la pistola, vaquero, y tómate un whisky para relajar.


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Enfunda la pistola, vaquero, y tómate un whisky para relajar.



Tómatelo tu con tu puta madre. Quién eres peacemaker?


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

Nuevas imágenes dle flamante T-90M que se destruyo hace unos dias con su armadura radioctiva y todo su moderno arsenal


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

jojo los van a desmantelar la flota rusa

Lo que parece ser un reciente ataque ucraniano TB2 UCAV contra una lancha de desembarco clase Serna de la Armada rusa. Creo que es una clase Serna basada en el escape y el tamaño en comparación con la tripulación a bordo y el barco patrullero clase Raptor a la izquierda.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

Los ucros siguen avanzando y tomando trincheras rusas


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes dle flamante T-90M que se destruyo hace unos dias con su armadura radioctiva y todo su moderno arsenal



Pues parece chatarra como todas las demás mierdas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

Esta cuenta se encarga de transcribir mensajes de los rusos a us familiares y amigos

en este extracto el ruso esta acojonado porque les estan dado palpelo


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

Parece que la moral de los rusos esta por los suelos, se precisa enviar mas vodka al frente


Medio pelotón de #Russian soldados huyó del campo de batalla cerca de #Kherson . Quince #Russian soldados desertaron en el pueblo de #Rybalche en la parte oeste de la región #Kherson porque ya no querían luchar y morir. Cuanto más, mejor.


----------



## El cogorzas (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> - .._.pero lo peor de todo son sus misiles anticarro. Tú sabes, son como los nuestros, funcionan demasiado bien.
> El joven Sergatov hizo un gesto con las manos.
> - Vamos tres hombres en un vehículo con ruedas: un conductor, un auxiliar de carga, un artillero. Ellos se esconden detrás de un árbol, en la curva del camino y esperan. Cuando nuestra columna aparece, a la vista de ellos, disparan desde una distancia de...digamos 2 kilómetros. Están instruidos para buscar el carro de comando, el que lleva la antena levantada. Con mayor fecuencia de la deseable el primer aviso que tenemos es ya el impacto de la primera descarga. Disparan otro misil más y destruyen otro carro...y luego huyen velozmente antes de que nosotros podamos pedir fuego de artillería. Cinco minutos después, desde otra posición, vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo. Nos están desgantando una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Permitidme el offtopic pero esto merece un comentario. Tenía en casa una edición de bolsillo de ese libro muerta de risa, lo leí hace más de 20 años. Pues a raíz de tu post he desempolvado el libro y joder, no ha envejecido nada mal, relata de manera bastante verosímil las estrategias y comportamientos ruskis. Según parece Ronald Reagan lo leyó con furia porcina y lo tuvo como un libro visionario, al punto de recomendarselo a Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> jojo los van a desmantelar la flota rusa
> 
> Lo que parece ser un reciente ataque ucraniano TB2 UCAV contra una lancha de desembarco clase Serna de la Armada rusa. Creo que es una clase Serna basada en el escape y el tamaño en comparación con la tripulación a bordo y el barco patrullero clase Raptor a la izquierda.




Los van a matar de hambre a los pobres ruskis

Bayraktar dando fuerte a RU en Snake Island, again. Vídeo en el que una lancha de desembarco con suministros es destruida y varios edificios atacados.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes dle flamante T-90M que se destruyo hace unos dias con su armadura radioctiva y todo su moderno arsenal



La torreta está claramente fuera de su eje. Aunque en honor a los avances tecnológicos rusos, hay que decir que no se ha desplazado tanto como en versiones anteriores.

Un logro.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

La guerra que ha cambiado la forma de hacer la guerra


Las nuevas guerras han supuesto el fin de la guerra tal y conocíamos en el siglo XX: los drones o la geolocalización están sustituyendo los tanques o los aviones tripulados




lab.elmundo.es


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Mas casualidades rusas
En la región de Kemerovo, el pueblo de Barzas está en llamas, 2 calles están en llamas. Las casas están en llamas en Listvyanka, distrito de Tyazhinsky.


*Más de 50 casas están envueltas en fuego en tres asentamientos de la región de Kemerovo*
Moscú. 7 de mayo INTERFAX.RU - Los incendios de edificios residenciales ocurrieron en tres asentamientos del distrito Tyazhinsky de la región de Kemerovo, dijo a los periodistas el servicio de prensa de la administración del distrito.





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru





*Después de un incendio en la región de Omsk, el jefe de la red eléctrica regional fue arrestado*
Moscú. 7 de mayo INTERFAX.RU - El jefe de las redes eléctricas regionales del distrito Nazyvaevsky de la región de Omsk fue arrestado después de un gran incendio en el centro regional, donde 29 edificios residenciales y 23 edificios no residenciales fueron dañados por el fuego el día anterior, el gobernador Alexander Burkov dijo el sábado.




__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru






*Los equipos de rescate informaron sobre 200 edificios en llamas en el territorio de Krasnoyarsk*

Moscú. 7 de mayo INTERFAX.RU - Se registraron incendios en más de diez asentamientos en el territorio de Krasnoyarsk, según el canal de telegramas del departamento principal del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia para la región el sábado.

"El fuego se está extendiendo en más de 10 asentamientos, quemando alrededor de 200 edificios, varios aserraderos, un jardín de infancia. (...) Ya hay muertos, en los distritos de Sharypovsky y Kazachinsky", dice el informe.




__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## tucco (7 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes dle flamante T-90M que se destruyo hace unos dias con su armadura radioctiva y todo su moderno arsenal



La rejilla alrededor de la torreta, ¿viene de serie o es un tuneo paco?


----------



## keylargof (7 May 2022)

Youtubers ucras empiezan a sacar vídeos sobre que el puente de Crimea va a caer. Éste dice que lo van a zumbar con los HIMARS que acaban de enviar nuevecitos los usanos. Parece ser que ya están terminando los cursos de entrenamiento para poder manejarlos. 

Espero que los oficiales usanos hayan preparado el temario para que justo el día 9 tengamos a los nuevos "lisensiados" en el uso de HIMARS. Hay que ayudar a los orcos a celebrar el día de la victoria.

Tic, tac....

@Casino


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Permitidme el offtopic pero esto merece un comentario. Tenía en casa una edición de bolsillo de ese libro muerta de risa, lo leí hace más de 20 años. Pues a raíz de tu post he desempolvado el libro y joder, no ha envejecido nada mal, relata de manera bastante verosímil las estrategias y comportamientos ruskis. Según parece Ronald Reagan lo leyó con furia porcina y lo tuvo como un libro visionario, al punto de recomendarselo a Margaret Thatcher.



No sólo las ruskis...también las ucras.

Los ucras están aplicando, a menor escala, la táctica que desarrolló la OTAN para un hipótetico enfrentamiento convencional contra el Pacto de Varsovia.

Entonces se pensaba, que, dada la superiodad en carros de los comunistas, estos atravesarían Alemania y que no serían frenados hasta en algún punto de Francia. Hasta entonces los ejércitos aliados debían hostigar las columnas rusas.


----------



## duncan (7 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Permitidme el offtopic pero esto merece un comentario. Tenía en casa una edición de bolsillo de ese libro muerta de risa, lo leí hace más de 20 años. Pues a raíz de tu post he desempolvado el libro y joder, no ha envejecido nada mal, relata de manera bastante verosímil las estrategias y comportamientos ruskis. Según parece Ronald Reagan lo leyó con furia porcina y lo tuvo como un libro visionario, al punto de recomendarselo a Margaret Thatcher.



Sw lo he recomendado para leer a Macnulty


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Tómatelo tu con tu puta madre. Quién eres peacemaker?



Que te relajes, que estabas respondiendo a un mensaje irónico.
Cacho de gilipollas.


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Que te relajes, que estabas respondiendo a un mensaje irónico.
> Cacho de gilipollas.



Estoy relajadisimo cretino. Las ironías se dicen cuando te conocen, porque si no pueden pensar que eres gilipollas por meterte donde no te llaman.


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Youtubers ucras empiezan a sacar vídeos sobre que el puente de Crimea va a caer. Éste dice que lo van a zumbar con los HIMARS que acaban de enviar nuevecitos los usanos. Parece ser que ya están terminando los cursos de entrenamiento para poder manejarlos.
> 
> Espero que los oficiales usanos hayan preparado el temario para que justo el día 9 tengamos a los nuevos "lisensiados" en el uso de HIMARS. Hay que ayudar a los orcos a celebrar el día de la victoria.
> 
> ...



Espero que el día 9 de mayo haya algún dron suicida merodeando por el desfile, sería la bomba.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 May 2022)

tucco dijo:


> La rejilla alrededor de la torreta, ¿viene de serie o es un tuneo paco?



entiendo que es la creencia de los ruskis que esa estructura puede parar los NLAW y javelins, pero vamos tb puede ser un indicativo de que no creen en la funcionalidad o quizas no disponía de la armadura radioctiva que se supone que disponen estos vehiculos o tambien que las tripulaciones rusas d elos tanques deben de estar acojonados ante las armas antitanque occidentales


----------



## favelados (7 May 2022)

Los ucras deberían ofrecer públicamente una recompensa a los desertores rusos, una botella de vodka o una lavadora... Creo que muchos pueden estar pensando en desertar


----------



## El Mano (7 May 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

Seguramente en la cara no me lo dices troll. Hijo de puta sidosa.


----------



## el arquitecto (7 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Youtubers ucras empiezan a sacar vídeos sobre que el puente de Crimea va a caer. Éste dice que lo van a zumbar con los HIMARS que acaban de enviar nuevecitos los usanos. Parece ser que ya están terminando los cursos de entrenamiento para poder manejarlos.
> 
> Espero que los oficiales usanos hayan preparado el temario para que justo el día 9 tengamos a los nuevos "lisensiados" en el uso de HIMARS. Hay que ayudar a los orcos a celebrar el día de la victoria.
> 
> ...



joder, se están flipando un poco, no??

500km es una distancia cojonuda y aun tienen que librar las defensas anti-misiles rusas (vamos a suponer que las tienen)

suponiendo que tengan los misiles que recorran esa distancia, tienen que pasar por el radar ruso y hacerlo rápido

otra cosa es que vayan con bombarderos o drones chungos de esos, pero siguen teniendo que pasar por medias anti-aereas rusas


----------



## el arquitecto (7 May 2022)

ojo, que si llegan a darle un puente a 500km de distancia, fijaos en esto:



kiev está a 750km de moscú, pero en un radio de 500km ya hay territorio ucraniano

más concretamente:


----------



## el arquitecto (7 May 2022)

nens, que el mensajito del puente es doble!!

te joden la logística vía crimea y al mismo tiempo te "avisan" de que moscú está a tiro!!


----------



## percutor (7 May 2022)

Una pregunta , los rusos ocupan parte de ucrania y los ucranianos los han sacado hacia sus fronteras , como en sumi o ahora en jarkov , pero parece que una vez los echan a rusia , en esa frontera no sucede nada . ¿esto es así? ¿ hay escaramuzas en esas fronteras?


----------



## tomcat ii (7 May 2022)

Llevan días quemando todo tipo de cosas, el puente es un muy buen objetivo. Todo el frente sur se aprovisiona desde Crimea cuya comunicación con Rusia es a través de este puente.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

La isla serpiente es vital recuperarla para los aliados esta cerca de Rumania.


----------



## 2plx2 (7 May 2022)

Últimamente el debate ha pasado de estar centrado en como detener a los rusos, a estar centrado en qué hacemos ahora con los rusos.

Putin ha hecho el gilipollas, ha mandado a su ejército a hacer el gilipollas, usando tácticas gilipollas y con material bélico gilipollas.

El elegido para modernizar Rusia y darle a los rusos una visión de futuro, ha cogido la senda de la URSS y se ha pegado un hostiazo.

¿Y qué hacemos ahora con los rusos? La pregunta busca algo de condescendencia con los rusos, porque tampoco estamos preparados para que los muy gilipollas vuelvan a colapsar.

Los analistas occidentales ya no están preocupados por el ejército ruso, si no por la propia Rusia. Al final Occidente tiene que ser la que se encargue de que estos gilipollas tengan una salida más o menos digna.


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Ucrania denuncia intensos combates en Donbás y asegura que sigue el asedio ruso a la acería de Mariupol región ucrania de Donbás registra intensos combates, según el último parte del Estado Mayor del Ejército ucranio. El informe afirma también que sigue el asedio ruso a la acería de Azovstal, donde resisten las últimas tropas ucranias de Mariupol (sudeste), una ciudad en la que Kiev cree que Rusia prepara un desfile para el 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria sobre la Alemania nazi. Unos 50 civiles lograron salir el viernes por la tarde de la planta siderúrgica, según la viceprimera ministra ucrania, Irina Vereshchuk. Por otra parte, las autoridades del territorio moldavo separatista de Transnistria han denunciado hoy nuevos ataques con drones de origen desconocido en la localidad Voronkovo. Kiev ha denunciado en las últimas semanas que Rusia prepara una operación de falsa bandera para culpar a Ucrania de los ataques. Además, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado que cualquier acuerdo de paz con Moscú va a depender de que las fuerzas rusas se retiren a las posiciones previas a la invasión. El presidente ucranio ha afirmado que es el líder de “Ucrania, no de una mini Ucrania”, en referencia a un posible país desgajado como consecuencia de posibles anexiones rusas. Sin embargo, no se ha referido a la península de Crimea, anexionada por Moscú ilegalmente en 2014


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

La guerra que ha cambiado la forma de hacer la guerra


Las nuevas guerras han supuesto el fin de la guerra tal y conocíamos en el siglo XX: los drones o la geolocalización están sustituyendo los tanques o los aviones tripulados




lab.elmundo.es


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Últimamente el debate ha pasado de estar centrado en como detener a los rusos, a estar centrado en qué hacemos ahora con los rusos.
> 
> Putin ha hecho el gilipollas, ha mandado a su ejército a hacer el gilipollas, usando tácticas gilipollas y con material bélico gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Rata abandonando barco detectada. 

Jomío, ¿tú no eras prorrusikote? 

No hay ninguna responsabilidad para con Rusia. Los rusos son los que tienen que decidir si quieren modernidad y globalismo o edad media, propaganda supremacista y autarquía. Y que apechuguen con lo que decidan.


----------



## uberales (7 May 2022)

@calopez pon chincheta al hilo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 May 2022)

Los invasores rusos pierden mas terreno en en los alrededores de Kharkov, posiciones criticas para los rusos en su esfuerzo ofensivo en Dombass ya que se les jode la retaguardia @Ufo han venido perdiendo terreno casi todas las semanas en esa zona señalado en azul señalo el terreno perdido por los rusos también en rojo dejo lo que es un probable fuego de contra batería Ucraniano *dentro de territorio Ruso*.







Localidades recién liberadas al noreste de Kharkiv. Rusia está perdiendo sus posiciones de artillería contra la ciudad y creo que no puede permitirse el lujo de redesplegar tropas de Izium para disuadir el contraataque ucraniano. Creo que en el momento más cercano veremos militares de la UA llegando a la frontera rusa.



La actividad de contraofensiva de #UaArmy en las direcciones Kharkiv obl e Izyum está comenzando paso a paso a una mayor liberación de los territorios de la UA. No de inmediato, pero de una manera bastante rápida para evitar la creación de una fuerte línea de defensa por parte de las tropas de la RU entre Kharkiv y Lugansk obl. #StopPutin

En amarillo claro mas detallado las perdidas de los invasores 







Les han destruido mucha, mucha lata

Esta es una excelente muy barata táctica estilo Mahometano se uso en Siria / Iraq lanzar municiones desde Drones baratos de Aliexpress @moromierda la lata orco exploto como una antorcha

Pudiera ser este mismo tanque desde otro angulo

Luego coloco mas





Luego haré un analizáis mas detallado de cuantos tanques han perdido y que % es el de sus fuerzas totales


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

Vehículos militares con cámaras que advierten de la presencia de soldados armados


Escribano aplica la Inteligencia Artifical a sus sistemas de identificación de amenazas y munición guiada.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Josant2022 (7 May 2022)

Que estoy mu loco 









'Doomsday': Putin hopes to deter the West with nuclear-themed WWII parade


Russian President Vladimir Putin hopes to send a "doomsday" warning to the West during its World War II parade next week.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## uberales (7 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050419



¿Quiere decir nos han hecho pupa pero lo sabíamos?


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La isla serpiente es vital recuperarla para los aliados esta cerca de Rumania.



Sería un fácil golpe de efecto como regalito del Desfile 9-M. 
No solo no quitarían costa a los ukras, ej. Odessa, sino que perderían dominio sobre el Mar Negro. 
Y sería relativamente fácil, bombardeo de supresión y desembarco anfibio con SOFs. Sería un mazazo para los putinejos y una revancha más sobre el Moskva.


----------



## uberales (7 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que estoy mu loco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tire una bomba de esas, que hasta China o Irán se le ponen en contra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

El imperio ruso debe descolonizarse. Rusia será una republica más entre decenas.



2plx2 dijo:


> Últimamente el debate ha pasado de estar centrado en como detener a los rusos, a estar centrado en qué hacemos ahora con los rusos.
> 
> Putin ha hecho el gilipollas, ha mandado a su ejército a hacer el gilipollas, usando tácticas gilipollas y con material bélico gilipollas.
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (7 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos pierden mas terreno en en los alrededores de Kharkov, posiciones criticas para los rusos en su esfuerzo ofensivo en Dombass ya que se les jode la retaguardia @Ufo han venido perdiendo terreno casi todas las semanas en esa zona señalado en azul señalo el terreno perdido por los rusos también en rojo dejo lo que es un probable fuego de contra batería Ucraniano *dentro de territorio Ruso*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos han esperado el punto culminante de la ofensiva rusa en el Dombass (futura finta de los putinejos) para iniciar la suya y muy bien adaptada a sus posibilidades y que de lograr los objetivos van a desestabilizar el frente del este a pesar de la opinión de cierto "mariscal"


----------



## Nuzzo (7 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Permitidme el offtopic pero esto merece un comentario. Tenía en casa una edición de bolsillo de ese libro muerta de risa, lo leí hace más de 20 años. Pues a raíz de tu post he desempolvado el libro y joder, no ha envejecido nada mal, relata de manera bastante verosímil las estrategias y comportamientos ruskis. Según parece Ronald Reagan lo leyó con furia porcina y lo tuvo como un libro visionario, al punto de recomendarselo a Margaret Thatcher.



Macho, a Tom Clancy le llamaron por la CIA para entender de dónde sabía tantas cosas sobre los ejércitos, planes y armamentos de la OTAN y Rusia... El Oso y El Dragón es tambíen un libro dpm.





Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050419



Esto es, por qué no decirlo...una finta.


----------



## Pat (7 May 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Últimamente el debate ha pasado de estar centrado en como detener a los rusos, a estar centrado en qué hacemos ahora con los rusos.
> 
> Putin ha hecho el gilipollas, ha mandado a su ejército a hacer el gilipollas, usando tácticas gilipollas y con material bélico gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Putin no tenía mas estrategia de salida que “_Victoria o Muerte_” me temo que Putin y sobre todo, los quien le apoyan, estén demasiado infiltrados en todos los órganos de poder en Rusia para que un relevo con un cambio fundamental es posible. Así, por el futuro Rusia va se gobernado por Oligarcas, Corrupción y Gánsteres de una banda o el otro. Y con un embargo de Occidente hacia Rusia el futuro para Rusia es ir poco a poco hacia ser un estado Feudal donde hay los muy Ricos y el resto o esteren trabajando para un cuenco de arroz o estén en el ejercito/policía.

La esperanza de vida de un ruso ya es bajo, pero hasta esto va emporar.

Rusia va ser el emblemática del punk “NO FUTURE”.

Lo incomodo para el USA/UK es si Rusia se mantendrá unido o se disolverá en países independientes y como reaccionara China a ver Siberia y el este de Rusia como una fruto maduro que solo deben sacar el mano para recoger lo.
¿Veremos Ramzán Kadýrov el Líder de Chechenia intentar ser un nuevo Stalin gobernando todo Rusia con una mano dura o por el contrario Kadýrov intentera crear una mini imperio musulmán alrededor de Chechenia?


----------



## FernandoIII (7 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El imperio ruso debe descolonizarse. Rusia será una republica más entre decenas.



LA HORDA tiene que cesar de existir, no queda otra, son un peligro SUPERLATIVO a la paz mundial desde hace siglos.


----------



## Pat (7 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> LA HORDA tiene que cesar de existir, no queda otra, son un peligro SUPERLATIVO a la paz mundial desde hace siglos.




*Cuando los dioses quieren castigarnos, acceden a nuestras plegarias.*

Oscar Wilde
*
When the gods wish to punish us they answer our prayers.

Oscar Wilde

*

Ahora piense un poco en como exactamente se debe disolver Rusia y los 1001 problemas nuevos que la disolución de Rusia dará lugar.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Cuando los dioses quieren castigarnos, acceden a nuestras plegarias.*
> 
> Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...



Se parece a la famosa maldición de la gitana "Pleitos tengas y los ganes"


----------



## pakitakita (7 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @calopez pon chincheta al hilo



La tuvo brevemente pero la quitó. Algún moderata despistado del subforo de emprendedores o algo así se la puso. Luego vino el comisario político y le quitó la chincheta, borró el hilo de @Giles Amaury destapando las vergüenzas del camarada mariscal Doritov, y a mí me ha metido un ban temporal por poner fotos de guerra en el subforo de la guerra. Que lo hubiera llamado subforo de mapitas y pajas mentales.

No sé quien será el comisario, pero es del sector duro de la putinesca.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

*PLATOS ESTUDIOS CASTLE ROCK DE LA FALSA ADMON BIDEN *





* ⚒Luis M.⚒ *@Luisjr40

 No Teleprompter, No White House. ​
fox news ( que mass media y sistema) : White House | casa blanca usa un falso plato | set de television como si fuera la casa blanca de biden 






⚒Luis M.⚒
hace 59 minutos​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

TRACK RESIGNATIONS O FALLECIMIENTOS " EN HOLLYWOOD"

no entiendo bien que criterio habran usado para considerar " de hollywood" o no de holw a cada fallecido. pero vamos la idea de que estaria habiendo un salto gordo, que cifran en de 50 a 555


 Martin Geddes reposted 




* sercorimo ... *
@sercorimo  1 hour ago


sercorimo ...​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

yes, he is a sniper

138.9K views22:37







_ 
_​


----------



## Ufo (7 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los invasores rusos pierden mas terreno en en los alrededores de Kharkov, posiciones criticas para los rusos en su esfuerzo ofensivo en Dombass ya que se les jode la retaguardia @Ufo han venido perdiendo terreno casi todas las semanas en esa zona señalado en azul señalo el terreno perdido por los rusos también en rojo dejo lo que es un probable fuego de contra batería Ucraniano *dentro de territorio Ruso*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avisame cuando lleguen a los urales


----------



## Ufo (7 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los invasores rusos pierden mas terreno en en los alrededores de Kharkov, posiciones criticas para los rusos en su esfuerzo ofensivo en Dombass ya que se les jode la retaguardia @Ufo han venido perdiendo terreno casi todas las semanas en esa zona señalado en azul señalo el terreno perdido por los rusos también en rojo dejo lo que es un probable fuego de contra batería Ucraniano *dentro de territorio Ruso*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora enserio, sabes cuántos muertos ha costado ese avance?? Están intentando subir la moral de los ucranianos a base de machacar a sus propios unidades en ofesivas sin sentido...


----------



## ghawar (7 May 2022)

> Avisame cuando lleguen a los urales:



No hombre, avisa tu cuando llegen a kiev que creo que van con un poco de retraso mas o menos como el tuyo.


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

¿Qué países democráticos tienen desfiles militares?
SARC ENCENDIDO
La democracia soberana, la Confederación Rusa, organiza desfiles militares el 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria, para hacer que nuestros enemigos se caguen en los pantalones de miedo y conmemorar la lucha mental de 22 años de nuestro liderazgo cleptocrático con los fantasmas de los nazis del mundo en sus cabezas.

El centro de negocios fallido de Moscow Digital... celebra la contribución de los niños soldados a la desnazificación de la nazificación a través de una poderosa fuga de cerebros de todos sus programadores en tres meses.

Este año, muchos soldados, oficiales y generales tomaron vacaciones gratuitas en el extranjero en Ucrania para disfrutar de las tranquilas aguas del Mar Negro y divertidos viajes a Kiev.

Mientras nuestros turistas planean excursiones a Moldavia, Polonia y los países bálticos, los representantes de varias industrias locales participarán en los desfiles del Día de la Victoria en su lugar.


¡Hola! Soy Slava Brutalsky. Llevo una camiseta de paracaidista con un brazalete de desnazificación número 22, mi lugar en la columna. Me verás en la televisión. Ensayamos todos los días.

Después de siete años de escuela y dos años en las fuerzas aerotransportadas, mi tío me llevó a trabajar en su compañía farmacéutica.

¡Muy rápidamente hice carrera y me hice rico! Porque soy tan importante que ya no tengo que fingir que trabajo. Tengo sirvientes para cuidar de todos mis caprichos en la oficina.

Soy el jefe del Departamento de Ingeniería Inversa y Intento Fallido de Sintetizar Drogas Nazis.

¡Profesores y académicos me dicen todos los días lo brillante que soy y lo buena que sé la química mejor que ellos! Me gusta cuando la gente dice la verdad. La verdad recompenso con grandes salarios. ¡Es porque tengo sentido común!

Escribí muchas cartas al presidente diciéndole que nuestros químicos soviéticos sintetizan la molécula Novartis o Pfizer en un laboratorio subterráneo, luego la probamos en doscientos pacientes del hospital y todos mueren con mucho dolor en una semana o dos.

Ajustamos la fórmula y lo intentamos de nuevo, y más agonía y todos mueren.

¿Sabes por qué? ¡Porque las drogas occidentales se fabricaron a propósito para matar a los eslavos orientales! Eso es lo que los científicos nazis investigaron en los laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania.



V es la mitad de W en Wehrmacht. Medio culo es lo suficientemente bueno. Lo suficientemente bueno es Putinness.

El presidente escuchó y firmó un decreto con la lista de enfermedades falsas. ¡Miles de medicamentos nazis se volvieron superfluos y ya no es necesario importarlos, especialmente después de que no podemos importarlos debido a las sanciones!

¡Rusia logró la victoria sobre las enfermedades huérfanas, la oncología y el SIDA!

¡Imagínese, un paciente acude a su especialista tratante para una nueva receta o una terapia, solo para escuchar que ha sido curado por el decreto de Putin, o que es veinticinco años en la cárcel por difundir falsificaciones sobre productos farmacéuticos rusos!

Recibo el 9 de mayo medalla Por contribución al Tercer Grado Farmacéutico Ruso. Mi tío está orgulloso de mí por lo mucho que he logrado en la industria farmacéutica y apenas puedo leer y escribir. 









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Cuando los dioses quieren castigarnos, acceden a nuestras plegarias.*
> 
> Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...



Esta guerra será un antes y después en la historia de la humanidad. Rusia hará una transición a algo nuevo y en paz con Europa.


----------



## favelados (7 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Ahora enserio, sabes cuántos muertos ha costado ese avance?? Están intentando subir la moral de los ucranianos a base de machacar a sus propios unidades en ofesivas sin sentido...



Avance?


Se trata de un repliegue táctico del Ejército ruso, una finta más...


----------



## moncton (7 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Ahora enserio, sabes cuántos muertos ha costado ese avance?? Están intentando subir la moral de los ucranianos a base de machacar a sus propios unidades en ofesivas sin sentido...



Manual de instrucciones del ejercicio sovietico, las bajas no cuentan


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

Parece que vienen... 





... en la Isla de las Serpientes. Se están preparando para un contraataque los ukros?


----------



## terro6666 (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Estoy relajadisimo cretino. Las ironías se dicen cuando te conocen, porque si no pueden pensar que eres gilipollas por meterte donde no te llaman.



Tú nivel para captar ironías deja mucho que desear, por otra lado no conocía la regla de que las ironías son solo para gente que conoces.
PD: como ya se como va a ser tu respuesta, me voy a cargar en la puta de tu madre en plan preventivo.


----------



## Alpharius (7 May 2022)

Cada vez el ejército ucraniano me parece más un ejército moderno y muy ágil y el ruso un mastodonte torpe anclado en el pasado. Me gustaría saber cuánto es creatividad ucraniana y cuánto es entrenamiento OTAN.

El caso es que a pesar de que algunos como el Yago de Cosas Militares siguen insistiendo que sin tanques no se puede lanzar una ofensiva, a los ucranianos eso parece no importarles mucho.


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tú nivel para captar ironías deja mucho que desear, por otra lado no conocía la regla de que las ironías son solo para gente que conoces.
> PD: como ya se como va a ser tu respuesta, me voy a cargar en la puta de tu madre en plan preventivo.



Yo me cago en tu puta madre también y te pongo en el ignore junto con los demás desgraciados, aunque al final seguro que sois el mismo. 
La ironía no me pareció una ironía, me pareció una chulería.


----------



## Ufo (7 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No hombre, avisa tu cuando llegen a kiev que creo que van con un poco de retraso mas o menos como el tuyo.



Desnazificar, desmilitarización y liberar el Donbás.... Yo qué sepa nunca ha dicho dicho que se vayan a anexionar kiev


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Tómatelo tu con tu puta madre. Quién eres peacemaker?



Extraño nick para un putiniano.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 May 2022)

El ridículo que está haciendo el pro ruso niño rata, yago rodriguez el you tuber de cosas militares. Decía que Ucrania no podría hacer ofensivas y recuperar terreno


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> *Macho, a Tom Clancy le llamaron por la CIA para entender de dónde sabía tantas cosas sobre los ejércitos, planes y armamentos de la OTAN y Rusia*... El Oso y El Dragón es tambíen un libro dpm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco nos pasemos ¿Clancy tenía información por sus contactos? Sí.

Pero los planes OTAN para repeler una invasión comunista eran públicos, entendiendo por público todo aquello que se pueda decir.

De hecho aquí tienes un artículo de El País de 1984 donde se explica la nueva doctrina aliada, denominada FOFA, diseñada por Bernad Rogers:









La adopción de la nueva táctica defensiva de la OTAN amplía el eventual campo de batalla.


La adopción del concepto del FOFA (Follow-On Forces Attack, o Ataque a las Fuerzas Subsiguientes) es el primer cambio importante producido en los últi




elpais.com


----------



## moromierda (7 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Esta es una excelente muy barata táctica estilo Mahometano se uso en Siria / Iraq lanzar municiones desde Drones baratos de Aliexpress @moromierda la lata orco exploto como una antorcha



Piro yo no tene nada ca vir cun iso, amego.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 May 2022)

BOOOOM!


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Extraño nick para un putiniano.



Eso va por mí?. O es otra ironía?, Antes de cagarme en tu puta madre e ignorarte, sácame de dudas.


----------



## Nuzzo (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tampoco nos pasemos ¿Clancy tenía información por sus contactos? Sí.
> 
> Pero los planes OTAN para repeler una invasión comunista eran públicos, entendiendo por público todo aquello que se pueda decir.
> 
> ...



Contactos, leer muchisima información pública y deducirla. Obviamente los de CIA y FBI querían dejarlo todo bien atado y lo entrevistaban de vez en cuando.

Lo que asusto muchísimo fue el avion F19 justo en el libro Tormenta Roja(publicado en 1986) - basicamente el describió el F117)revelado en 1988) pero con una tripulación de dos pilotos.


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Eso va por mí?. O es otra ironía?, Antes de cagarme en tu puta madre e ignorarte, sácame de dudas.



Es una ironía que va por ti. Que tienes la piel muy fina....

Disfruta de un buen día de foro anda....


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

@MAUSER 

Te había quedado mejor el mensaje cuando no tenía alusiones a mi difunta madre.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (7 May 2022)

Traigo buenas noticias






Los ucranianos destruyen depósitos de municiones rusas y hasta 20 unidades de equipo militar: liberan el frente de Kharkiv y contraatacan en Izyum


Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron un almacén con municiones y hasta 20 unidades de equipo militar pertenecientes a los invasores rashist (fascistas rusos). –Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, informe operativo a las 06:00 del 7 de mayo de 2022 La contraofensiva...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nuzzo (7 May 2022)

Estoy mirando por el mapa de Ucraina y...cuantós pueblos llamados Oleksandryvka tienen¿? Esto es un ridículo. Solamente alrededor de Jerson encontré a 3.


----------



## ELVR (7 May 2022)

Del foro FAS: Informe colgado y luego retirado sobre el estado del Moksvà:



_Overall, the ship was barely in fighting condition 14 days before the war and with its defensive systems in worse conditions._

El buque insignia de una de las flotas de la "segunda potencia militar"


----------



## Pinovski (7 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Desnazificar, desmilitarización y liberar el Donbás.... Yo qué sepa nunca ha dicho dicho que se vayan a anexionar kiev





Si lo han dicho, si:

PRAVDA



> Россия взяла курс на присоединение Украины
> 
> 
> Россия взяла курс на присоединение Украины, вопрос только — в каких границах.
> ...






*Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania*
 Mundo  »  Antigua URSS »  Ucrania     

Rusia ha fijado un rumbo para la anexión de Ucrania, la única pregunta es dentro de qué fronteras.








Los siguientes hechos así lo atestiguan.

*1.* Declaración de la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia *, Maria Zakharova* , de que el liderazgo ucraniano ha perdido su oportunidad de un estado soberano.

"La principal oportunidad para la existencia de Ucrania *dentro de sus propias fronteras* , la Ucrania soberana, la Ucrania independiente, *ya la han perdido* ", dijo en una sesión informativa el jueves 24 de marzo.
Читайте больше на Россия взяла курс на присоединение Украины








RIA NOVOSTI









Наступление России и нового мира


Новый мир рождается на наших глазах. Военная операция России на Украине открыла новую эпоху — причем сразу в трех измерениях. И конечно, в четвертом,... РИА Новости, 26.02.2022




web.archive.org










__





archive.ph






archive.ph






Un nuevo mundo está naciendo ante nuestros ojos. *La operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania ha finalizado* y ha dado paso a una nueva era, y en tres dimensiones a la vez. Y como no, en el cuarto, ruso interno. Aquí comienza un nuevo período tanto en la ideología como en el modelo mismo de nuestro sistema socioeconómico, pero vale la pena hablar de esto por separado un poco más adelante. Rusia está restaurando su unidad: la tragedia de 1991, esta terrible catástrofe en nuestra historia, su dislocación antinatural, ha sido superada. Sí, a un gran costo, sí, a través de los trágicos hechos de una virtual guerra civil, porque ahora hermanos, separados por pertenecer a los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano, siguen disparándose, pero ya no habrá Ucrania como anti- Rusia. Rusia está restaurando su plenitud histórica, reuniendo al mundo ruso, al pueblo ruso, en su totalidad de grandes rusos, bielorrusos y pequeños rusos.

Si hubiéramos abandonado esto, si hubiéramos permitido que la división temporal se arraigara durante siglos, entonces no solo traicionaríamos la memoria de nuestros antepasados, sino que nuestros descendientes también nos maldecirían por permitir la desintegración de la tierra rusa. Nacionalistas en Ucrania luchan por recomendación de extranjeros, dijo Putin Vladimir Putin ha asumido, sin una gota de exageración, una responsabilidad histórica al decidir no dejar la solución de la cuestión ucraniana a las generaciones futuras. Después de todo, la necesidad de resolverlo siempre sería el principal problema para Rusia, por dos razones clave. Y el tema de la seguridad nacional, es decir, la creación de una anti-Rusia de Ucrania y un puesto de avanzada para que Occidente nos presione, es solo el segundo más importante entre ellos. El primero siempre sería el complejo de un pueblo dividido, el complejo de la humillación nacional: cuando la casa rusa primero perdió parte de sus cimientos (Kiev), y luego se vio obligada a aceptar la existencia de dos estados, no uno, sino dos pueblos. Es decir, o abandonar su historia, de acuerdo con las locas versiones de que "solo Ucrania es la verdadera Rusia", o rechinar los dientes con impotencia, recordando los tiempos en que "perdimos Ucrania".

Devolver Ucrania, es decir, devolverla a Rusia, sería cada vez más difícil con cada década: la recodificación, la desrusificación de los rusos y la incitación de los pequeños rusos ucranianos contra los rusos cobrarían impulso. Y en el caso de la consolidación del control geopolítico y militar total de Occidente sobre Ucrania, su regreso a Rusia sería completamente imposible: tendría que luchar por ello con el bloque atlántico. *Ahora este problema se ha ido - Ucrania ha vuelto a Rusia.* Esto no significa que su estado será liquidado, sino que será reorganizado, restablecido y devuelto a su estado natural de parte del mundo ruso. ¿Dentro de qué fronteras, de qué forma se consolidará la alianza con Rusia (a través de la OTSC y la Unión Euroasiática o la Unión de Estados de Rusia y Bielorrusia)? Esto se decidirá después de que el final se ponga en la historia de Ucrania como anti-Rusia. En cualquier caso, el período de escisión del pueblo ruso está llegando a su fin. Y aquí comienza la segunda dimensión de la nueva era que se avecina: se trata de las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente. Ni siquiera Rusia, sino el mundo ruso, es decir, tres estados,* Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania, actuando en términos geopolíticos como un todo único. *

Estas relaciones han entrado en una nueva etapa: Occidente ve el regreso de Rusia a sus fronteras históricas en Europa. *Y se indigna ruidosamente por esto, admitiendo que militarmente es inferior ante una operación en tiempo record y sin resistencia*, aunque en el fondo de su alma debe reconocerse a sí mismo que no podía ser de otra manera. Rusia formó una delegación para las negociaciones con Ucrania ¿Alguien en las antiguas capitales europeas, en París y Berlín, creía seriamente que Moscú renunciaría a Kiev? ¿Que los rusos serán para siempre un pueblo dividido? ¿Y al mismo tiempo cuando Europa se está uniendo, cuando las élites alemanas y francesas están tratando de tomar el control de la integración europea de manos de los anglosajones y formar una Europa unida? Olvidando que la unificación de Europa fue posible solo gracias a la unificación de Alemania, que se llevó a cabo de acuerdo con la buena voluntad rusa (aunque no muy inteligente). Deslizar después de eso también en tierras rusas ni siquiera es el colmo de la ingratitud, sino de la estupidez geopolítica. Occidente en su conjunto, y más aún Europa en particular, no tuvo la fuerza para mantener a Ucrania en su esfera de influencia, y más aún para tomar Ucrania para sí mismo. Para no entender esto, había que ser tontos geopolíticos. Más precisamente, solo había una opción: apostar por un mayor colapso de Rusia, es decir, la Federación Rusa. *Pero eso no funcionó.*


debería haber sido claro hace veinte años. Y ya hace quince años, después del discurso de Putin en Munich, incluso los sordos podían escuchar: Rusia está regresando. Jefe Adjunto de la Administración Presidencial de la Federación Rusa - Secretario de Prensa del Presidente de la Federación Rusa Rusia accedió a que Ucrania organizara negociaciones, dijo Peskov Ahora Occidente trata de castigar a Rusia por haber regresado, por no justificar sus planes de lucrar a su costa, por no permitir la expansión del espacio occidental hacia el este. Buscando castigarnos, Occidente piensa que las relaciones con él son de vital importancia para nosotros. Pero este no ha sido el caso durante mucho tiempo: el mundo ha cambiado, y esto lo entienden bien no solo los europeos, sino también los anglosajones que gobiernan Occidente. Ninguna cantidad de presión occidental sobre Rusia conducirá a nada. Habrá pérdidas por la sublimación de la confrontación en ambos lados, pero Rusia está lista para ellas moral y geopolíticamente. Pero para Occidente mismo, un aumento en el grado de confrontación incurre en costos enormes, y los principales no son en absoluto económicos. Europa, como parte de Occidente, quería la autonomía: el proyecto alemán de integración europea no tiene sentido estratégico mientras se mantenga el control ideológico, militar y geopolítico anglosajón sobre el Viejo Mundo.


Sí, y no puede tener éxito, porque los anglosajones necesitan una Europa controlada. Pero Europa también necesita autonomía por otra razón: en caso de que los Estados entren en autoaislamiento (como resultado de crecientes conflictos y contradicciones internas) o se centren en la región del Pacífico, donde se mueve el centro de gravedad geopolítico. Banderas de la Unión Europea en el edificio del Consejo de Europa en Bruselas. Suspendidos los derechos de Rusia en el Consejo de Europa Pero la confrontación con Rusia, a la que los anglosajones están arrastrando a Europa, priva a los europeos incluso de las posibilidades de independencia, sin mencionar el hecho de que, de la misma manera, Europa está tratando de imponer una ruptura con China. Si ahora los atlantistas están felices de que la "amenaza rusa" unirá al bloque occidental, entonces en Berlín y París no pueden dejar de entender que, habiendo perdido la esperanza de autonomía, el proyecto europeo simplemente colapsará a mediano plazo. Es por eso que los europeos de mentalidad independiente ahora están completamente desinteresados en construir una nueva cortina de hierro en sus fronteras orientales, al darse cuenta de que se convertirá en un corral para Europa.

Cuyo siglo (más precisamente, medio milenio) de liderazgo mundial ha terminado en cualquier caso, pero aún son posibles varias opciones para su futuro. Porque la construcción de un nuevo orden mundial -y esta es la tercera dimensión de los acontecimientos actuales- se está acelerando, y sus contornos son cada vez más visibles a través de la creciente cobertura de la globalización anglosajona. Un mundo multipolar finalmente se ha convertido en una realidad: la operación en Ucrania no es capaz de unir a nadie más que a Occidente contra Rusia. Porque el resto del mundo ve y entiende perfectamente bien: este es un conflicto entre Rusia y Occidente, esta es una respuesta a la expansión geopolítica de los atlantistas, este es el regreso de Rusia a su espacio histórico y su lugar en el mundo. Ministro francés de las Fuerzas Armadas Nadie en Europa quiere pelear contra Rusia, dice el ministro de defensa francés China e India, América Latina y África, el mundo islámico y el sudeste asiático: nadie cree que Occidente lidera el orden mundial y mucho menos establece las reglas del juego. Rusia no solo ha desafiado a Occidente, sino que ha demostrado que la era de la dominación mundial occidental puede considerarse completa y finalmente terminada. El nuevo mundo será construido por todas las civilizaciones y centros de poder, naturalmente, junto con Occidente (unido o no), pero no en sus términos y no de acuerdo con sus reglas. *El reinado de Occidente termina, y se inicia un ilusionante proyecto donde Rusia dicta las nuevas reglas mundiales, unas más justas para la vecindad mundial junto a Kiev como un aliado.*


----------



## Covaleda (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:



De entre todas, la muerte del tanquista debe ser de las más horribles de la guerra.


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> *Cada vez el ejército ucraniano me parece más un ejército moderno y muy ágil y el ruso un mastodonte torpe anclado en el pasado. Me gustaría saber cuánto es creatividad ucraniana y cuánto es entrenamiento OTAN.*




_...En 1976 —poco antes de que Moscú replanteara su estrategia en Europa— el recién creado Mando de Adiestramiento y Doctrina del Ejército de Tierra estadounidense (TRADOC) publicó la nueva doctrina básica terrestre que, titulada *Defensa Activa* (Active Defense), se fundamentaba en las enseñanzas de la guerra del Yom Kippur de 1973. Este trabajo proponía *la destrucción de las unidades del segundo escalón del despliegue enemigo antes de que éstas pudieran concentrarse y establecer contacto con las fuerzas propias mediante el empleo del armamento tecnológicamente avanzado* (como proyectiles de precisión, misiles antitanque, vehículos de combate de infantería, carros de combate o helicópteros de ataque) que Estados Unidos había empezado a desarrollar para reducir la brecha terrestre con el Ejército Rojo..._

Creo que esto te puede sacar de tus dudas porque prácticamente, salvo por el tema de carros y helicópteros, es lo que se aplicó en el frente de Kiev. La toma de Kiev, o más bien la "decapitación" del Gobierno Ucraniano, era la principal operación rusa por mucho que digan los follaputin del foro. No es la primera vez que lo han hecho para ocupar un país.

Sorprende la incapacidad rusa para haber desarrollado y creado tácticas para hacer frente a esas intenciones.

Por cierto, por muchas tirrias y fobias que se les tenga, los yanquis es el éjercito más versatil del mundo...capaz de cambiar de doctrina en medio de un conflicto y de adaptarse. Lo de cambiar de doctrina tan a la ligera es algo impensable en muchos ejércitos tan apegados a la tradición...les pasó a los japos y alemanes en la 2ª Guerra Mundial y les está pasando a los rusos en estos momentos.


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Pero en Polonia no entran? 


El vicepresidente de la Duma estatal llama a las tropas rusas en la frontera con Polonia una condición para completar la "operación" en Ucrania Rusia no se detendrá hasta llegar a la frontera con Polonia, dijo el vicepresidente de la Duma estatal Peter Tolstoy en una entrevista con el diario italiano La Repubblica.


----------



## Alpharius (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _...En 1976 —poco antes de que Moscú replanteara su estrategia en Europa— el recién creado Mando de Adiestramiento y Doctrina del Ejército de Tierra estadounidense (TRADOC) publicó la nueva doctrina básica terrestre que, titulada *Defensa Activa* (Active Defense), se fundamentaba en las enseñanzas de la guerra del Yom Kippur de 1973. Este trabajo proponía *la destrucción de las unidades del segundo escalón del despliegue enemigo antes de que éstas pudieran concentrarse y establecer contacto con las fuerzas propias mediante el empleo del armamento tecnológicamente avanzado* (como proyectiles de precisión, misiles antitanque, vehículos de combate de infantería, carros de combate o helicópteros de ataque) que Estados Unidos había empezado a desarrollar para reducir la brecha terrestre con el Ejército Rojo..._
> 
> Creo que esto te puede sacar de tus dudas porque prácticamente, salvo por el tema de carros y helicópteros, es lo que se aplicó en el frente de Kiev. La toma de Kiev, o más bien la "decapitación" del Gobierno Ucraniano, era la principal operación rusa por mucho que digan los follaputin del foro. No es la primera vez que lo han hecho para ocupar un país.
> 
> ...



Vaya, pues lo de que los ucranianos han adoptado toda la doctrina occidental si que va en serio, si.


----------



## Alpharius (7 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Contactos, leer muchisima información pública y deducirla. Obviamente los de CIA y FBI querían dejarlo todo bien atado y lo entrevistaban de vez en cuando.
> 
> Lo que asusto muchísimo fue el avion F19 justo en el libro Tormenta Roja(publicado en 1986) - basicamente el describió el F117)revelado en 1988) pero con una tripulación de dos pilotos.



Desconocía que el hipotético caza de este videojuego mítico para los que tenemos unos añitos aparecía en un libro. Curioso.


----------



## Casino (7 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Cuando los dioses quieren castigarnos, acceden a nuestras plegarias.*
> 
> Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...




Cuando desapareció la URSS el dilema era exactamente ese mismo que Vd. deja entrever. Y ocurrió.
Rusia seguirá siendo Rusia, lo que va a desaparecer es la Federación rusa. 
Las futuras republiquetas están calentando motores.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Covaleda (7 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Estoy mirando por el mapa de Ucraina y...cuantós pueblos llamados Oleksandryvka tienen¿? Esto es un ridículo. Solamente alrededor de Jerson encontré a 3.



Estamos nosotros y nuestras Villanuevas para hablar xD


----------



## MAUSER (7 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> @MAUSER
> 
> Te había quedado mejor el mensaje cuando no tenía alusiones a mi difunta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050523



He ampliado... O está prohibido?. Lo pones como si fuera algo de otro mundo. Vaya ripipi.


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Odesa


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Vaya, pues lo de que los ucranianos han adoptado toda la doctrina occidental si que va en serio, si.



Su ejército, desde 2014, ha cambiado de manera radical. Ha participado incluso en maniobras conjuntas y su alto mando está instruido por Occidente. Por cambiar, han cambiando hasta sus uniformes al estilo occidental. Ucrania desde entonces lleva realizando el mismo camino que inició Polonia años atrás...la desconexión, tanto emocional como visual, de la URSS/Rusia.


----------



## moncton (7 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Estoy mirando por el mapa de Ucraina y...cuantós pueblos llamados Oleksandryvka tienen¿? Esto es un ridículo. Solamente alrededor de Jerson encontré a 3.



El equivalente ucraniano "... de abajo"


----------



## Poncio (7 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Estamos nosotros y nuestras Villanuevas para hablar xD



O Villafrancas


----------



## César Borgia (7 May 2022)

Los SOF ucras han entrenado con los SEALS usanos..............









U.S. Special Operations Forces Train With Ukrainian Counterparts


Across southern Ukraine, U.S. special operations forces trained with Ukrainian special operators and conventional U.S. and Ukrainian naval forces during Sea Breeze 2017.



www.defense.gov


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> O Villafrancas



...y Palmas


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

El fuego de contrabatería OTAN ha está machacando la artillería rusa:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Parece que vienen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esa isla tiene un valor estrategico NULO ...


----------



## ELVR (7 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

no puede ser verdad, eso puede ser una bolsa como la de doraemon, pero llena de chatarra.
No tienen que ni tomar izum, solo rodearla por el norte y estan cortadas las lineas de suministros al completo
Si les dicen que tienen que replegarse, la desorganizacion entre los orcos va a ser brutal




Alpharius dijo:


> Cada vez el ejército ucraniano me parece más un ejército moderno y muy ágil y el ruso un mastodonte torpe anclado en el pasado. Me gustaría saber cuánto es creatividad ucraniana y cuánto es entrenamiento OTAN.
> 
> El caso es que a pesar de que algunos como el Yago de Cosas Militares siguen insistiendo que sin tanques no se puede lanzar una ofensiva, a los ucranianos eso parece no importarles mucho.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Los rusos están perdiendo la cabeza por conseguir una victoria para el 9M.



Spoiler: No entres aquí que no te conviene ver esto






Avisado estabas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> BOOOOM!


----------



## ELVR (7 May 2022)

ó 14.5


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

Los turcos dicen que tienen gas en el Mar Negro para 45 años de consumo mundial.

Adiós al monopolio ruso.






__





Yildirim: Gas reserves in Black Sea to cover global needs for 45 years | Report.az







report-az.cdn.ampproject.org






"
Las reservas de energía en el Mar Negro son suficientes para cubrir la demanda mundial de gas natural durante 45 años, dijo el 7 de mayo el subjefe del gobernante Partido Justicia y Desarrollo (AKP) de Turkiye, el ex primer ministro Binali Yildirim, informa Report refiriéndose a TASS.

“Las reservas del Mar Negro en gas natural ahora se estiman en 540 mil millones de metros cúbicos. Esto es solo el comienzo, habrá una continuación. El Mar Negro puede cubrir las necesidades de gas del mundo durante 45 años”, dijo Yildirim citado por el diario Sozcu.

Las autoridades turcas anunciaron el descubrimiento de grandes reservas de gas en el Mar Negro en 2020. Se informó en ese momento que las reservas del campo más grande, Sakarya, superaban los 400 mil millones de metros cúbicos.

El ministro de Energía y Recursos Naturales de Turquía, Fatih Donmez, en una entrevista con la revista Kriter en mayo, dijo que está previsto comenzar a operar este campo a principios de 2023 y aumentar la producción de gas a 40 millones de metros cúbicos por día.


----------



## ghawar (7 May 2022)

Nuevas explosiones en Transnistria



> The so-called "Ministry of Internal Affairs" of unrecognised Transnistria has confirmed explosions near the border with Ukraine.
> 
> According to Evropeyska Pravda, Newsmaker reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


>



La técnica de @elena francis jajajaja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

si un embolsamiento grande no sale, entonces a por uno mas pequeño, y si este tampoco pues uno mas pequeño con menos chatarras y asi hasta que el ultimo borracho embolsa un metro cuadrado o asi y se pira

de ello que la matriosca o las muñecas dentro de muñecas sean rusas


----------



## favelados (7 May 2022)

Retiran una unidad del combate para participar en el desfile de la Victoria en Mariupol ante los generalotes y autoridades prorusas... espero que les caiga un pepinazo


----------



## Alpharius (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El fuego de contrabatería OTAN ha está machacando la artillería rusa:



Pedazo de onda expansiva en 1:32
Imagino que será la hierba?


----------



## Pinovski (7 May 2022)

__





Alexander Kots, portavoz estatal de guerra del Kremlin, comienza a cuestionar las tácticas militares rusas por primera vez


Si bien ya había dicho que la retirada de Kiev fue "dificil de explicar" esta es la primera vez que se moja con las tácticas en su Telegram oficial. Kots – The database “PUTIN'S LIST” (spisok-putina.org) t.me/sashakots/30684342983474764 En ocasiones, renovarse en una guerra tan dinámica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 May 2022)

*El legislador de mayor rango de Rusia acusó a Washington de coordinar operaciones militares en Ucrania , lo que, según dijo, equivalía a que Estados Unidos “participara directamente en acciones militares” contra Rusia,*informa Reuters.

Los funcionarios estadounidenses han dicho que Estados Unidos ha proporcionado inteligencia a Ucrania para ayudar a contrarrestar el ataque ruso, pero han negado que esta inteligencia incluya datos precisos sobre objetivos.

Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la cámara baja del parlamento, la Duma, escribió en su canal de Telegram:



> Washington está esencialmente coordinando y desarrollando operaciones militares, participando así directamente en las acciones militares contra nuestro país.


----------



## pep007 (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Fumé de ruso a las finas yerbas:



Fora des sembrat te diuen...!!!


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Cuantos habrán sido provocados?
Se han reportado incendios forestales en 77 de las 85 regiones de Rusia. La situación más difícil está en el territorio de Krasnoyarsk, donde calles enteras están en llamas.




Las ciudades de Uyar y Zaozerny hoy, Territorio de Krasnoyarsk. Según los lugareños, un tercio de Uyar se quemó. No había suficientes bomberos. Muchas casas simplemente no los esperaron.


Ciudad de Uyar, Territorio de Krasnoyarsk


----------



## pep007 (7 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Joder, es una niña, y va a morir pronto en Azovstal. No tiene más futuro. Qué mierda de mundo.



Si, puede que si, pero seguro que se lleva unos cuantos orcos por delante.

Libertad para Ucrania! Lucha hasta el final.

No a la paz comunista!


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano ha cambiado, ha tenido tiempo de modernizarse, entrenarse y adaptarse a nuevas tácticas con nuevo armamento, también han tenido ayuda, eso es cierto, mientras el ejercito ruso no ha evolucionado aparte de la corrupción endémica de la que adolece

Nuestros artilleros están entrenados en el manejo de obuses M777 estadounidenses en el campo de entrenamiento de Grafenfohr en Alemania


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Espero que el día 9 de mayo haya algún dron suicida merodeando por el desfile, sería la bomba.



Aquí tenemos contempladas todas las opciones. 









Putin quiere una gran victoria antes de la Fiesta Nacional del 9 de mayo. A ver si los ucras le revientan el Desfile de la Victoria con drones.


Estos ucras son listillos. Que se celebre un desfile pomposo en Moscú. Un solo dron con un altavoz imitando disparos y salen todos corriendo. Y qué pasa con la seguridad de Putin? Utilizará un doble? Os acordáis del desfile en Venezuela donde hubo una desbandada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EGO (7 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Retiran una unidad del combate para participar en el desfile de la Victoria en Mariupol ante los generalotes y autoridades prorusas... espero que les caiga un pepinazo



Es una manera sutil de retirarla porque ha sido destruida.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

Chatarra ukra.


----------



## duncan (7 May 2022)

Yago hablando de la fragata rusa:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago hablando de la fragata rusa:



CON WALLI EL FRANCOTORIADORE NO BINARIO 
DE INVITADO Y COMENTARISTA 







CONEXION ESPECIAL CON EL FANTASMA DE KIEV A MITAD DEL PROGRAMA   

PROGRAMA PATROCINADO POR






​


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> CON WALLI EL FRANCOTORIADORE NO BINARIO
> DE INVITADO Y COMENTARISTA



No jodas que es travolo?    Con razón le están dando tanto bombo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No jodas que es travolo?    Con razón le están dando tanto bombo.



no no lo se...

pero no le debe andar lejos
xD


----------



## duncan (7 May 2022)

Interesante el doblete de yago y el título de este vídeo:


----------



## Heres (7 May 2022)

Se que es off topic, pero que creéis que es peor siendo un soldado raso, estar en una guerra moderna o en la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Se que es off topic, pero que creéis que es peor siendo un soldado raso, *estar en una guerra moderna o en la segunda guerra mundial*



Depende de en que ejército andes.


----------



## favelados (7 May 2022)

Yago dedica más tiempo a la isla de las serpientes que a la fragata, sorprende que se tomen tanto interés los ucranianos por una isla de poco o ningún valor estratégico, creo que no encuentra una explicación convincente y yo tampoco..

El caso es que el ataque a los sistemas AA de la isla ha atraído al Makarov allí para darles cobertura... Jugada maestra de los ucranianos o simplemente otra cagada más de los rusos que arriesgan un barco por una puta isla de 500x600m?


----------



## España1 (7 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Yago dedica más tiempo a la isla de las serpientes que a la fragata, sorprende que se tomen tanto interés los ucranianos por una isla de poco o ningún valor estratégico, creo que no encuentra una explicación convincente y yo tampoco..
> 
> El caso es que el ataque a los sistemas AA de la isla ha atraído al Makarov allí para darles cobertura... Jugada maestra de los ucranianos o simplemente otra cagada más de los rusos que arriesgan un barco por una puta isla de 500x600m?



pero le han atizado al makarov o no?


----------



## keylargof (7 May 2022)

El Mano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050383



Me encanta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> pero le han atizado al makarov o no?



vete tu saber
en su cabeza ... si xD


----------



## FernandoIII (7 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Yago dedica más tiempo a la isla de las serpientes que a la fragata, sorprende que se tomen tanto interés los ucranianos por una isla de poco o ningún valor estratégico, creo que no encuentra una explicación convincente y yo tampoco..
> 
> El caso es que el ataque a los sistemas AA de la isla ha atraído al Makarov allí para darles cobertura... Jugada maestra de los ucranianos o simplemente otra cagada más de los rusos que arriesgan un barco por una puta isla de 500x600m?



Estás hablando de una banda criminal dónde el 20% de la población se chuta heroína o krokodil y dónde no se conoce la sobriedad. El ejército de la HORDA tiene una cadena de comandos más ineficiente que si pusieran a un mono tirando dados a una pared al frente del ejército.


----------



## keylargof (7 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> joder, se están flipando un poco, no??
> 
> 500km es una distancia cojonuda y aun tienen que librar las defensas anti-misiles rusas (vamos a suponer que las tienen)
> 
> ...



Hay una web con una cuenta atrás de lo que le queda en pie a ese puente ilegal que ha convertido el Mar de Azov en un lago:



http://crimeanbridgedown.com.ua/



Queda 1 día y 15 horas. Tic, tac....


----------



## keylargof (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El fuego de contrabatería OTAN ha está machacando la artillería rusa:



Los juguetitos que inventa el hombre blanco eh? Deben estar los border line turcomongoles flipando, deben creer que los ucranianos tienen tecnología alienígena.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

tiene que ser coña

con camisa rosada parece un cerdo de verdad


----------



## FernandoIII (7 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los juguetitos que inventa el hombre blanco eh? Deben estar los border line turcomongoles flipando, deben creer que los ucranianos tienen tecnología alienígena.



Como están drogados de serie ni se enterarán de lo que está pasando  . Estos bandarras no pueden caer más bajo tras su ridiculazo histórico


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Yago dedica más tiempo a la isla de las serpientes que a la fragata, sorprende que se tomen tanto interés los ucranianos por una isla de poco o ningún valor estratégico, creo que no encuentra una explicación convincente y yo tampoco..
> 
> El caso es que el ataque a los sistemas AA de la isla ha atraído al Makarov allí para darles cobertura... Jugada maestra de los ucranianos o simplemente otra cagada más de los rusos que arriesgan un barco por una puta isla de 500x600m?



Esa isla tiene mucho valor estratégico. Como que está al lado de Rumanía y puede estrangular por ese lado la única salida que tiene Ucrania. Objetivo muy importante para la otan.


----------



## moncton (7 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Estás hablando de una banda criminal dónde el 20% de la población se chuta heroína o krokodil y dónde no se conoce la sobriedad. El ejército de la HORDA tiene una cadena de comandos más ineficiente que si pusieran a un mono tirando dados a una pared al frente del ejército.



Hasta hace unos 10 años, en rusia la cerveza tenia la misma clasificacion legal que los refrescos, no se consideraba bebida alcoholica y no habia ningun tipo de restriccion legal en cuanto a edad para comprar y consumirla


----------



## kenny220 (7 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esa isla tiene mucho valor estratégico. Como que está al lado de Rumanía y puede estrangular por ese lado la única salida que tiene Ucrania. Objetivo muy importante para la otan.



Hombre, y las aguas territoriales, y lo más importante la zona economica exclusiva de la misma. A ver si es que en el mar Negro hay cosas en el subsuelo.


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aquí tengo que contradecirte, amigo moncton
> 
> Para USA los portaaviones son indispensabes. Es cierto que los usan para proyectar poder, pero su valor más importante es el operativo. Los motivos son 2 fundamentalmente:
> 
> ...



es una tontería lo sé, pero recuerdo cuando jugaba la campaña del battlefield 4 donde les habían volado a los norteamericanos un portavión (llamado Titán) más moderno con un misil hipersónico chino.... flipe en su momento con los locos de DICE.



Y si estos tíos sabían estas cosas, es porque era algo normal en el mundillo de las batallitas. Pero que la gran mayoría desconocía, y.... que ya se discutía en burbuja.

A día de hoy, no creo que sea tan fácil hundir a un portavión, significaría guerra total y el país agresor devuelto a la edad de piedra.

Pero es interesante, viendo como el asesino de portaviones, el Moscka duerme placidamente en el fondo del mar negro en compañía de otros pecios de hace 2000 años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

más del fallero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (7 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> esa isla tiene un valor estrategico NULO ...



Ahora no, ahora es un centro de radares y aprovisionamiento ruso a pocos km de la costa del Mundo Libre.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si, puede que si, pero seguro que se lleva unos cuantos orcos por delante.
> 
> Libertad para Ucrania! Lucha hasta el final.
> 
> No a la paz comunista!



Tiene más testosterona que todos los putinejos del megahilo juntos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Desconocía que el hipotético caza de este videojuego mítico para los que tenemos unos añitos aparecía en un libro. Curioso.



Cuantos horas me he pasado yo de crio con este juego. Hasta que conseguí aterrizarlo en el porta aviones. Las misiones en Libia o en el Golfo pérsico eran relativamente fáciles, pero en Europa era un puto infierno colarse.


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Otro vídeo de entrevista a prisioneros rusos. Resumen _asín como de rápido y de corriendo_:
> 
> - Alistado engañado en las condiciones.
> - No supieron que estaban invadiendo Ucrania hasta que vieron que su vehículo cruzaba la frontera.
> ...



Lo de nunca disparar su ak74, lo creo.

Hay peña que paso la mili aquí y nunca disparo un arma, no digamos ya los que dispararon.

en el caso ruso, a mi me daban 8 balas para disparar a blancos a 250 metros por turnos, *OCHO BALAS*, luego esta las que te podías birlar y que las intercambiabas style metro 2033.

siempre podías saquear discretamente la casa batallón, y robar jabón, cuchillas de afeitar para venderlas y poder sobrevivir.

raro que no vendió el fusil.

eh visto videos de soldados con ak 12 con miras de hierro.  Loooooooollll con razón riazán está lleno de vdv enterrados ahí del primer día de la invasión.

Esto me recuerda a los conscriptos argentinos en malvinas que nunca habían desarmado un fusil, y menos disparado.

tercer mundo le dicen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

los orcos retraen BTGs de izum hajajaja
estamos en una muñeca ya muy pequeña de la matriosca de los planes de embolsamientos que tiene el kremlin; ahora a por severodonetes con finta en rubizne.


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> - .._.pero lo peor de todo son sus misiles anticarro. Tú sabes, son como los nuestros, funcionan demasiado bien.
> El joven Sergatov hizo un gesto con las manos.
> - Vamos tres hombres en un vehículo con ruedas: un conductor, un auxiliar de carga, un artillero. Ellos se esconden detrás de un árbol, en la curva del camino y esperan. Cuando nuestra columna aparece, a la vista de ellos, disparan desde una distancia de...digamos 2 kilómetros. Están instruidos para buscar el carro de comando, el que lleva la antena levantada. Con mayor fecuencia de la deseable el primer aviso que tenemos es ya el impacto de la primera descarga. Disparan otro misil más y destruyen otro carro...y luego huyen velozmente antes de que nosotros podamos pedir fuego de artillería. Cinco minutos después, desde otra posición, vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo. Nos están desgantando una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Buen libro, pero que como ensayo dista mucho de la realidad y puede encajar bien en la ciencia ficción.

me lo comí completo y pensé que el teatro de operaciones era así. mal para mí que quede como un boniato.

al final todo era humo.

Especialmente los spetnaz en islandia y los ataques a los satélites, pienso que era mucho pedir al ejército paco de la urss.

lo de los black bears me lo creo, son terribles, pero sin apoyo no son nada.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

Habéis leído esto? Han intentado asaltar la Isla de las Serpientes?






__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Como explicáis los comunistas las hambrunas previas al capitalismo? Y gracias por lo de la ESO, lo tomo como un piropo. No estoy mal para mi edad, pero te aseguro que no cuela ni en pintura. El hambre es una herramienta de poder…si no te hubieses fumado las clases de historia igual no dirías...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

Yo si pienso que puedan (volarla), pero, como dije la última vez. están dejando el puente en pie para que sirva de vergüenza y ver a los prorusos huir por allí.

Es algo propagandístico. 

Le han pegado a los barcos que son más difíciles de acertar por las defensas activas y pasivas que tienen, es una señal OJO, de que pueden hacer más cosas.

Pero han dejado el puente intacto. 

Mi sueño era que les metieran un misil sobre la agrupación de tropas rusas en mariupol, pero, lo están dejando pasar.

¿Por qué?

Los siguen reteniendo, tropas, fuerzas que no están en otro lugar.

Lo del dique y kerson lo veo factible, pero el golpe propagandístico es el principal actor aquí.

Preveo que el próximo que va a conocer al dios neptuno es.... SI..... un submarino.... de esos que se pasan día si y día también hostigando ciudades con misiles cruceros.

las risas, si se los hunden.


----------



## wanamaker (7 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El poner esta mierda de videos de gente maltratada os da algun placer?


----------



## Nuzzo (7 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Habéis leído esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, muy muy interesante, primero los rusos dicen que han destruido por completo la aviacón ucraina y todos los aeropuertos de dónde operaba, despues los mismos montan un contraataque descabellados con aviones...

La Isla de las serpientes no se puede defender de ninguna manera si no tienes control del mar y el aire....los ucrainos no lo tienen ergo no vale la pena asaltarla. Segunda parte - mejor dejar a los rusos que la ocupen y poner la canción del Bayraktar de vez en cuando.


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Lo de nunca disparar su ak74, lo creo.
> 
> Hay peña que paso la mili aquí y nunca disparo un arma, no digamos ya los que dispararon.
> 
> ...



Yo puedo decir que si he disparado con el famoso chopo cetme c , allá por los 80... servicio militar lo llamaban
Nos daban las balas de cinco en cinco, después tenias que recoger los casquillos para que te volvieran a dar otras cinco y ojo no te faltara un casquillo
su falta te suponía estar arrestado el fin de semana, cosas del ejercito mierdoso ejpañol de reemplazo de aquellos años
Las historias de maniobras y demás anécdotas lo dejo para otra ocasión


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

buuuum


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Cada vez el ejército ucraniano me parece más un ejército moderno y muy ágil y el ruso un mastodonte torpe anclado en el pasado. Me gustaría saber cuánto es creatividad ucraniana y cuánto es entrenamiento OTAN.
> 
> El caso es que a pesar de que algunos como el Yago de Cosas Militares siguen insistiendo que sin tanques no se puede lanzar una ofensiva, a los ucranianos eso parece no importarles mucho.



Mira, no recuerdo cual batalla fue. lo siento, pero no se si fue la batalla del guadalcanal donde los usanos se retiran (toda su flota) y los japoneses cargan contra los que estaban en la isla.

Lo que no se esperaban la flota imperial, es que todo lo que flotaba fue llenada con soldados de infantería y fueron a por los japoneses en sus fortalezas flotantes.

al final, estos salieron por patas.

la flota invasora imperial japonesa derrotada por unas latas de aluminio.

Pongo video para anclar mi memoria, seguiré buscando.



Recojones que me lo hacían estudiar día y noche y ahora se me olvido. me cago en to.

Una ofensiva se puede hacer sin acorazados.


----------



## alas97 (7 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Yo puedo decir que si he disparado con el famoso chopo cetme c , allá por los 80... servicio militar lo llamaban
> Nos daban las balas de cinco en cinco, después tenias que recoger los casquillos para que te volvieran a dar otras cinco y ojo no te faltara un casquillo
> su falta te suponía estar arrestado el fin de semana, cosas del ejercito mierdoso ejpañol de reemplazo de aquellos años
> Las historias de maniobras y demás anécdotas lo dejo para otra ocasión



flipe cuando me entere de que los sargentos los obligaban a engrasar cada bala. joojojojo.

de locos.

eso lo hacían los vietnamitas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Habéis leído esto? Han intentado asaltar la Isla de las Serpientes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Aquí alguien miente como bellacos. Rusia dice que los ucras han intentado desembarcar en la Isla de las Serpientes.Los ucras que han volado una lancha


A ver si aportais alguna prueba fiable. Los ucras dicen que la lancha volada era usa...




www.burbuja.info





*Aquí alguien miente como bellacos. Rusia dice que los ucras han intentado
desembarcar en la Isla de las Serpientes.Los ucras que han volado una lancha*


----------



## paconan (7 May 2022)

Pero esta gente esta bien del coco? se les llena la boca de desnazificación y ellos son iguales o peores
tanto vodka les hace destilar odio ,no hay explicación, estarán educados pero de humanidad tienen mas bien poco

El objetivo de Rusia: eliminar físicamente al 5% de los ucranianos


----------



## allan smithee (7 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

Fantasma de Kiev y Wali


Dos héroes del ejército ucraniano, y que dice muchas cosas de esta guerra https://www.rtve.es/noticias/20220506/fantasma-kiev-desmontado-bulo-consentido-oficialmente/2346917.shtml El regreso del francotirador Wali | “La guerra es una terrible decepción”...




www.burbuja.info






Guanotopía dijo:


> Dos héroes del ejército ucraniano, y que dice muchas cosas de esta guerra











El Fantasma de Kiev, un bulo consentido oficialmente


La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania desmiente el bulo del supuesto súperpiloto conocido como el 'Fantasma de Kiev', que surgió entre jugones y ha circulado dos meses ante la ambigüedad oficial



www.rtve.es





*El regreso del francotirador Wali | “La guerra es una terrible decepción”*


https://news.eseuro.com/noticias/474980.html



* << ahora me gustaria probar algo mas colorista
me gustaria probar con **EUROVISION >>*







*CHAS CHASSS! *





​
[/CENTER]


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> El poner esta mierda de videos de gente maltratada os da algun placer?



Donde esta el maltrato?


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)




----------



## Cormac (7 May 2022)

Interesante artículo. 









La guerra que ha cambiado la forma de hacer la guerra


Las nuevas guerras han supuesto el fin de la guerra tal y conocíamos en el siglo XX: los drones o la geolocalización están sustituyendo los tanques o los aviones tripulados




lab.elmundo.es


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero esta gente esta bien del coco? se les llena la boca de desnazificación y ellos son iguales o peores
> tanto vodka les hace destilar odio ,no hay explicación, estarán educados pero de humanidad tienen mas bien poco
> 
> El objetivo de Rusia: eliminar físicamente al 5% de los ucranianos



Este programa de la televisión rusa es el equivalente de lasextanoche pero con todos hasta las trancas de mdpv


----------



## Covaleda (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Por cierto, por muchas tirrias y fobias que se les tenga, los yanquis es el éjercito más versatil del mundo...capaz de cambiar de doctrina en medio de un conflicto y de adaptarse. Lo de cambiar de doctrina tan a la ligera es algo impensable en muchos ejércitos tan apegados a la tradición...les pasó a los japos y alemanes en la 2ª Guerra Mundial y les está pasando a los rusos en estos momentos.



A los japos supongo que si, pero los alemanes al contrario, de hecho eran especialistas en improvisar, con aquellos _KampfGruppe_ que se montaban sobre la marcha y que ya se habían ensayado en la IGM. Creo que incluso los americanos estaban particularmente interesados en esos conceptos, por los buenos resultados, sobre todo a la defensiva y con los recursos que tenían, a los alemanes, e hicieron por adaptarlos en lo que se pudiera a sus doctrinas. Eso de dar la orden y dejar que los escalones inferiores se busquen la vida para ejecutarla, y la enorme importancia de los suboficiales experimentados, que en el ejército alemán tenían una autoridad considerable, lo cogieron prestado los yankis para sus cosas después de la guerra.


----------



## wanamaker (7 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Donde esta el maltrato?



Humillacion. Que ruleis esos videos de mierda os retrata.
A quien coño le importa ver a unos rusos prisioneros?

El nivel de los pro y antis en esta mierda ha quedado claro. Ambos sois gentuza.


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> *A los japos supongo que si, pero los alemanes al contrario, de hecho eran especialistas en improvisar, con aquellos KampfGruppe que se montaban sobre la marcha y que ya se habían ensayado en la IGM. Creo que incluso los americanos estaban particularmente interesados en esos conceptos, por los buenos resultados, sobre todo a la defensiva y con los recursos que tenían, a los alemanes, e hicieron por adaptarlos en lo que se pudiera a sus doctrinas.* Eso de dar la orden y dejar que los escalones inferiores se busquen la vida para ejecutarla, y la enorme importancia de los suboficiales experimentados, que en el ejército alemán tenían una autoridad considerable, lo cogieron prestado los yankis para sus cosas después de la guerra.



No me refería a la versatilidad del soldado alemán sino a la doctrina del ejército que desde tiempos de Federico de Prusia estaba establecida en la "Batalla Decisiva" y en maniobras de embolsamiento donde aniquilar al ejército enemigo.


----------



## Covaleda (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No me refería a la versatilidad del soldado alemán sino a la doctrina del ejército que desde tiempos de Federico de Prusia estaba establecida en la "Batalla Decisiva" y en maniobras de embolsamiento donde aniquilar al ejército enemigo.



No, si yo también me refería a eso. Lo de los grandes embolsamientos y demás está muy bien cuando diriges una ofensiva y tienes la hostia de hombres y material, pero si tienes que defenderte con lo que pilles, como les pasó a los alemanes muchas veces y a los ucranianos ahora, esa flexibilidad y capacidad de improvisación enraiza directamente en las doctrinas germanas de los tres últimos años de la IIGM, donde muchas veces unidades teóricamente muy inferiores dieron pal pelo a los aliados (Hurtgen por ejemplo).


----------



## tomcat ii (7 May 2022)

Ministerio de defensa ruso dice que han repelido un ataque en la Isla de las Serpientes. Los ucranianos han perdido un su27, un su24, tres helicopteros "llenos de soldados" dos Bayraktar, un buque de asalto clase Centaur, concretamente el Stanislav y dos huevos fritos.

Realidad:


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

*Mikhail Khodarenok* dándole un baño de realidad a sus compatriotas:

_Un experto militar de alto rango en la televisión estatal rusa argumentó que la movilización no lograría mucho, ya que el armamento obsoleto no puede competir fácilmente con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania y reponer el arsenal militar de Rusia no será ni rápido ni fácil._


----------



## Cui Bono (7 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Mikhail Khodarenok* dándole un baño de realidad a sus compatriotas:
> 
> _Un experto militar de alto rango en la televisión estatal rusa argumentó que la movilización no lograría mucho, ya que el armamento obsoleto no puede competir fácilmente con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania y reponer el arsenal militar de Rusia no será ni rápido ni fácil._



Ojo, que esto no es improvisado, que le han dejado decirlo.


----------



## At4008 (7 May 2022)

El batallón TikTok


----------



## Larsil (7 May 2022)

Me parece que el título de este hilo hace dañi.


----------



## Trovador (7 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ojo, que esto no es improvisado, que le han dejado decirlo.



Hombre, para no dejarle. El tío predijo a principios de febrero, con total acierto, lo que iba a suceder. Su artículo aún continúa en la red y habrá sido leído por miles de rusos que ven ese programa. Si quieres darle cierta credibilidad a ese engendro de programa tienes que llevar a un tipo como él...eso sí, siempre en minoría.


----------



## At4008 (7 May 2022)

Contra-ataque a la Snake Island


----------



## elena francis (7 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Cuantos horas me he pasado yo de crio con este juego. Hasta que conseguí aterrizarlo en el porta aviones. Las misiones en Libia o en el Golfo pérsico eran relativamente fáciles, pero en Europa era un puto infierno colarse.



Joder. Yo de chaval jugaba a esto....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)




----------



## At4008 (8 May 2022)

Parece ser que Ucrania ya ha recibido los misiles Brimstone


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

que quiere el Lagarto? retirarse a curarse las heridas y recomponerse para dentro de 10 años intentarlo de nuevo?
ya hemos visto claramente el IMPERIALISMO DEL MAL que se traen entre manos; la ofensiva internacional no debe culminar hasta conseguir una DESCOLONIZACION completa de los territorios imperiales.



Trovador dijo:


> *Mikhail Khodarenok* dándole un baño de realidad a sus compatriotas:
> 
> _Un experto militar de alto rango en la televisión estatal rusa argumentó que la movilización no lograría mucho, ya que el armamento obsoleto no puede competir fácilmente con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania y reponer el arsenal militar de Rusia no será ni rápido ni fácil._


----------



## Nicors (8 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que quiere el Lagarto? retirarse a curarse las heridas y recomponerse para dentro de 10 años intentarlo de nuevo?
> ya hemos visto claramente el IMPERIALISMO DEL MAL que se traen entre manos; la ofensiva internacional no debe culminar hasta conseguir una DESCOLONIZACION completa de los territorios imperiales.



Zelensky lo tiene claro. O los rusos se retiran a dónde estaban el 24f, o no habrá negociaciones. Es un líder con dos cojonazos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

Hay que darle una salida a Putin..
Ya te digo cual es la salida; un mapa de mr.nini
El imperio pederasta no ha sacado ninguna conclusión moral sobre está invasión, les sigue pareciendo perfectametne normal apropiarse del territorio ucraniano a costa de exterminarlos, solo están sacando conclusiones materiales, volverán a intentarlo dentro de 20 o 50 años. Por eso el acoso al oso apestoso no puede parar hasta que se convierta en unas cuantas docenas de ardillas.



Nicors dijo:


> Zelensky lo tiene claro. O los rusos se retiran a dónde estaban el 24f, o no habrá negociaciones. Es un líder con dos cojonazos.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 May 2022)

UKR quiere todo el Donbass y si Crimea, Lughansk y Donetsk son listos, pactarán echar a Gazprom y tener una autonomía amplia, con entrada en la UE en una década. 

Si conseguir esto tarda un año, pues mejor, porque el Oso tendrá las uñas en carne viva y estará famélico. 

Rusia debe elegir cuándo pierde la guerra, si ahora conteniendo pérdidas o dentro de un tiempo con todas las periféricas queriendo tomar control de sus recursos y echando a sus oligarcas mientras el Oso patético no tiene nada que enviar para amedrentarles. 

Imaginad Siberia negociando de tú a tú materias primas y energía con China mientras se arma hasta los dientes para cuando los subnormales supremacistas de Moscú quieran hacer valer el cártel mafioso que tienen el estado ruso y los oligarcas. 

Ser ruso entonces sería lo más arrastrado, mientras que ahora pueden retirarse, pagar los daños y tratar de que el estado no se les desmorone. La Paz a cambio de levantar sanciones y permitir que un país soberano se desarrolle por sí mismo.


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)




----------



## Radiopatio (8 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder. Yo de chaval jugaba a esto....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050973



El mítico 'Galaxian'. Uno de los videojuegos arcade más exitosos de la historia. Creado en el año 79. Estuvo presente en muchas salas de máquinas recreativas hasta que éstas se extinguieron, a finales de los años '90. 

Como simulador de cazas tenía en el PC un videojuego que se llamaba 'Jet', de la empresa Sublogic. Los programadores acabaron formando parte del equipo de Flight Simulator de Microsoft.

Se podía elegir un caza F-16 desde tierra, o un F-18 desde un portaaviones. No tenía mucho, pero era entretenido y fácil de manejar con unas cuantas teclas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

Hay una cosa muy ilustrativa sobre el modo en el que el kremlin entiende el colapso sovietico. Ellos se duelen no porque el comunismo fracaso, sino porque Rusia perdió territorios, esto ilustra que la URSS siempre fue imperialismo ruso. 

Rusia ha sobrevivido al escrutinio de las descolonizaciones del siglo XX; no puede seguir el asunto así. Evidentemente tampoco es una democracia; ha de pasar por un proceso constituyente post-imperial.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

un pais que funciona


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## alas97 (8 May 2022)

Dicen, que se acierta más con las miras holo.

Yo he estado con tíos que disparaban con los dos ojos abiertos sin apuntar, pero claro con punteros láser y muchos años de giras.

No como este loco de aquí.



En su momento se llegó a acusar a los soldados de eeuu de ejecución porque los yihadistas en irak y afganistan aparecían con tiros en la cabeza, y el pentagono explico que era por el uso intensivo de miras red dot o holo, pienso que es más fácil la adquisición de blancos. pero yo nunca las he visto ni de cerca.

solo puedo decir que las miras de los m16 son un coñazo, demasiado cerradas. y que las de ak son más amplias al poder enfocarte no solo en el blanco, sino en lo que le rodea.




similares




Akm

buah, todo lo que estoy viendo son imagenes coñazos de call of duty y nada que ver.

no se le acercan a la realidad, pero voy a ponerlo aquí como referencia.


----------



## Fiallo (8 May 2022)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## cienaga (8 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



no se como podeis tomaros estas informaciones tan en serio
y tambien se sabe el nombre y apellido de los 142 muertos y de los 184 heridos supongo
o habra sido por el sistema 


TLARThat Looks About Right


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *Mikhail Khodarenok* dándole un baño de realidad a sus compatriotas:
> 
> _Un experto militar de alto rango en la televisión estatal rusa argumentó que la movilización no lograría mucho, ya que el armamento obsoleto no puede competir fácilmente con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania y reponer el arsenal militar de Rusia no será ni rápido ni fácil._




No puede ser, a mí me ha dicho Zurullov y su legión de follaputines que cuando quiera Putín pone en marcha sus divisiones nuevas y modernas y se planta en Lisboa en cuatro días.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Dicen, que se acierta más con las miras holo.
> 
> Yo he estado con tíos que disparaban con los dos ojos abiertos sin apuntar, pero claro con punteros láser y muchos años de giras.
> 
> ...




Las holo son lo mejor.
Encarar y apuntar se hace mucho más rápido y las modernas están preparadas para utilizarlas en condiciones de oscuridad permitiéndote ver el objetivo con infrarrojos. Pero esas cositas cuestan dinero, las tendrán solamente las SOF. Claro que en la guerra moderna no hacen falta ataques masivos de infantería y dos millones de fusiles.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Fígaro (8 May 2022)

Uuuuup!


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Siguen derroyendo tanques ...


----------



## FernandoIII (8 May 2022)

Es increíble que haya idiotas que todavía crean que LA HORDA tiene armas hipermegasecretas tras ver el ridículazo histórico que está haciendo esta gentuza en esta guerra criminal.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Chechenos luchando en un bosque contra los gamusinos. (ganaron los gamusinos)


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Dicen, que se acierta más con las miras holo.
> 
> Yo he estado con tíos que disparaban con los dos ojos abiertos sin apuntar, pero claro con punteros láser y muchos años de giras.
> 
> ...



Las red dot son una pasada en la adquisición de blanco. En el uso, al ser tan intuitivas y no seguir el protocolo habitual de alineación del ojo en sus primeros usos dan hasta la sensación de "no poder ser fiables". Cuando te acostumbras a su uso no quieres otra tecnología. No son tecnologia excesivamente cara, se consiguen de uso civil de una calidad más que razonable desde 100 pavos habiendo desde 20 y te aseguro que las de 20 superan con creces las miras de hierro si están correctamente alineadas.
Supongo que de uso militar el coste será superior por requisitos de fiabilidad y resistencia a diferentes ambientes, pero aún así cualquier "basura" es mejor que la mira de hierro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las holo son lo mejor.
> Encarar y apuntar se hace mucho más rápido y las modernas están preparadas para utilizarlas en condiciones de oscuridad permitiéndote ver el objetivo con infrarrojos. Pero esas cositas cuestan dinero, las tendrán solamente las SOF. Claro que en la guerra moderna no hacen falta ataques masivos de infantería y dos millones de fusiles.
> 
> 
> ...



Durante cierto tiempo, y hablo de ejércitos occidentales, hubo oficiales a los que no les cabía en la cabeza que una mira moderna costase más que el fusil de asalto.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

*Grupo Alpha: el origen ruso de las letales unidades especiales ucranianas que estrangulan a Putin*

*Los ataques relámpago que el presidente condena dentro de sus fronteras podrían estar perpetrados por los Spetsnaz locales; comandos adiestrados por la URSS antes de su desmembramiento en 1991*

Olía a pólvora y a gasolina; de fondo, las turbinas de los helicópteros rugían y casi ensordecían el repicar de los fusiles. 'Tac', 'tac', 'tac'. Casi... A mediados de abril de 2014, un grupo de soldados con el parche del *8º Regimiento *cosido al hombro de la guerrera descendieron de sus transportes sobre el pequeño *aeropuerto de Kramatorsk*, al este del país. Eran días de conflicto contra las milicias prorrusas de  Donetsk y Lugansk; una guerra soterrada apoyada en la sombra por el Kremlin. Con la celeridad de una daga vizcaína se apoderaron del emplazamiento. Letales y silenciosos, eficientes y raudos, los Spetsnaz ucranianos se interpusieron después, y durante un mes, al avance enemigo cual muro de hormigón.

Aquella fue una de las misiones que les abrió la puerta a los libros de historia. Aunque lo idóneo para este tipo de unidades es que se desconozcan sus hazañas. Cosas de navegar en las sombras de las operaciones especiales. Desde entonces, los Spetsnaz ucranianos se han convertido en uno de los brazos armados más letales del gobierno de Kiev y, como parte del flirteo con Europa, han sido adiestrados por tropas de la OTAN. Curiosa ironía si tenemos en cuenta que su unidad fue alumbrada, entrenada y pertrechada por la extinta *Unión Soviética*. Hoy, para mayor paradoja, se sospecha que sus miembros podrían haber perpetrado los ataques contra *Bélgorod, Kursk y Vorónezh*.
*Spetsnaz 'externos'*


El problema que siempre ha arrastrado Rusia es también su mayor bendición: sus más de diecisiete millones de kilómetros cuadrados de extensión. Según explica la 'Asociación internacional de veteranos de unidades antiterroristas ucranianas' en sus muchos dossiers sobre el tema, la imposibilidad de desplazar operadores de un lado a otro del país con relativa celeridad obligó al Kremlin a fundar pequeñas unidades especiales regionales en zonas remotas como *Khabarovsk *(a 25 km de la frontera china), *Krasnodar *(en el Cáucaso norte) o *Sverdlovsk *(cerca de Kazajistán). Y también, como era de esperar, en las ucranianas *Kiev y Minsk*, claves por estar en contacto con los países al oeste del telón de acero.
La primera unidad de Spetsnaz fue alumbrada por Ucrania el 3 de marzo de 1990, un año antes de que el país se independizara de la Unión Soviética por las bravas. La fundación se hizo de manera oficial mediante una orden emitida por la  KGB; la número 0031. El fin último era luchar contra los enemigos internos y externos. Así lo especificaba el documento en cuestión: «Una unidad especial de combate operativo está diseñada para localizar y reprimir acciones terroristas y extremistas y otras manifestaciones criminales especialmente peligrosas. También está preparada para realizar operaciones en cooperación con otras unidades interesadas en la lucha contra el crimen organizado».


Los requisitos que se impusieron para formar parte del recién nacido *Grupo 10 (Kyiv)*, adscrito a su vez al denominado *Grupo A de la URSS*, fueron muy superiores a los del resto de sus compañeros. «Se buscaban candidatos con una moral elevada, una voluntad fuerte, buena preparación previa, altas capacidades físicas, idoneidad médica, un año de experiencia en las agencias de seguridad del estado y, entre otras cosas, una edad menor de 33 años», explica la mencionada asociación. Las cifras hablan por sí mismas: de los 120 empleados de la KGB en Ucrania que se presentaron a las pruebas, apenas fueron seleccionados 15. Estos quedaron al mando de *Petr Feliksovich*, hoy coronel retirado.
Huelga decir que los nuevos Spetsnaz fueron entrenados a la manera soviética. Así lo especifica el exmilitar ruso Víktor Suvórov en su magna 'Spetsnaz. The story of the soviet SAS': «A los hombres se les despeja de su dignidad hasta tal punto que se le mantiene al borde del suicidio». Aunque se desconocen todavía las pruebas concretas, se sabe que el adiestramiento lo llevaban a cabo divisiones especiales. «Cada día, cada hora y cada minuto se dedica al trabajo duro: lecciones, carreras, saltos, superación de obstáculos...», completa. El camino era largo y tortuoso, pero moldeaba a unos soldados que todavía se cuentan, en palabras de Suvórov, entre los más letales del planeta. Hoy, la situación es la misma.
Los Spetsnaz ucranianos fueron de la mano de la Unión Soviética hasta agosto de 1991, cuando la antigua república socialista se independizó de su metrópoli. Aquello supuso un punto de inflexión para Kiev. El gobierno entendió que necesitaba dar forma a un ente antiterrorista de mayor porte; y más, cuando Moscú esperaba recelosa su momento de asaltar sus fronteras. Así nació el *Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania*, formado el 25 de marzo de 1992. En la práctica, el cambio se tradujo en la llegada de más reclutas (hasta ahora había apenas cuatro brigadas) y en el establecimiento de un mando supremo para las nuevas unidades.
*Morir por Ucrania*


Las unidades de operaciones especiales ucranianas se convirtieron en el arma más letal contra el terrorismo y el crimen organizado. A lo largo de 1992, y hasta 1993, protegieron los cargueros que transportaron las materias primas que el país empezó a exportar a medio mundo. Una misión clave para impulsar la economía. Entre los materiales que se vendían a manos llenas destacaban los producidos por la industria siderúrgica local, a cuya cabeza se hallaba –y se halla– la popular acería de Azvostal. Aunque tampoco faltaban minerales escasos en la Europa central como el carbón y el más que famoso trigo.
«La importancia de la industria siderúrgica en Ucrania es difícil de exagerar. Es la principal industria del país desde finales del siglo XIX, gracias a la entrada de capital extranjero (alemán, francés, belga) atraído por la abundante dotación de carbón y mineral de hierro», explica a ABC Rafael Fernández Sánchez, doctor por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid con la tesis 'Causas y naturaleza de la crisis de la estructura industrial de Ucrania'. El profesor recuerda también que los Spetsnaz protegieron el traslado del «carbón del *Donbass *y el manganeso de *Nikipol*». Para un país en severo declive productivo tras la independencia, y en el que la siderurgia representaba la mitad de las ventas al exterior, tuvieron un papel clave.


Tan solo un año después el gobierno puso sobre blanco las atribuciones definitivas de los Spetsnaz ucranianos mediante la orden número 334/94. Y entre ellas destacaban «garantizar la seguridad de los participantes en los procesos penales», «proteger a los funcionarios y jueces encargados de hacer cumplir la ley», reprimir los actos terroristas y luchar contra las amenazas a la seguridad del Estado. Aunque la esencia seguía siendo la que explica Gonzalo Javier Rubio en 'Capacidades del Sistema de Inteligencia ruso': «Los Spetsnaz son fuerzas de infantería ligera configuradas para misiones de infiltración, contrainsurgencia y proyección de poder, más comparables con el  75º Regimiento Ranger de los EEUU o la 1*6ª Brigada del SAS *que con las fuerzas especiales clásicas».
A finales de los noventa, los Spetsnaz participaron en una ingente cantidad de operaciones. «Incautaron cientos de armas de fuego, granadas, explosivos y cantidades significativas de dinero en moneda nacional y extranjera. Capturaron también a varios asesinos profesionales y acabaron con numerosos grupos de bandidos», explica la asociación de veteranos. Siempre bajo dos premisas básicas: la movilidad –llegar a cualquier punto del país en pocas horas– y la efectividad en el combate. Pasaron, además, a quedar enfocados a operaciones de tierra y abandonaron el entrenamiento en buceo, como desvela Leigh Neville en 'The Elite: The A–Z of Modern Special Operations Forces'.
*Tiempos turbios*


El nuevo milenio trajo años turbios para los Spetsnaz. En 2014 combatieron contra los prorrusos de las regiones separatistas del Donbás. La mayor parte, como el 8º Regimiento, demostraron su gallardía en acciones como las del aeropuerto de Kramatorsk. Otras no fueron tan leales; tras el *Euromaidán*, decenas de operadores desertaron y se cambiaron de bando. Por si fuera poco, la escasez de infantería de línea al este del país hizo que Kiev los utilizara como infantería regular de élite; un cometido para el que no habían sido entrenados. Después del alto el fuego sí acometieron misiones al más puro estilo 'comando' como sabotear las instalaciones enemigas en retaguardia o generar el caos entre la población.






Miembro del Grupo Alpha - AVA

Harían falta varios reportajes para narrar los mil y un cambios que han sufrido los Spetsnaz ucranianos a lo largo de estos años. Aunque basta señalar que su mayor cambio se sucedió en 2015, después de que sus operadores se enfrentaran a las milicias prorrusas de Donetsk, Lugansk y compañía. «Después de esas experiencias se formó el *Comando de Operaciones Especiales *(SOC), con mando directo sobre todas las brigadas regionales», desvela Neville. Solo hubo una unidad que permaneció bajo el paraguas del Ministerio del Interior: el Escuadrón Antiterrorista A, más conocido como Grupo Alpha; en la práctica, el grupo de intervención del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania.
Por desgracia, la acción por la que serán más recordados los Spetsnaz ucranianos no fue ni heroica, ni respetable. El triste honor de haber manchado la memoria de las fuerzas especiales locales recae sobre la fuerza '*Berkut*' ('Águila'), a las órdenes directas del gobierno ucraniano. En 2014, sus hombres estaban especializados en la intervención policial y el contraterrorismo. Tareas equivalentes a las del  GIGN galo o el GSG9 teutón. Durante los disturbios provocados por el Euromaidán, el grupo reprimió con dureza las manifestaciones de civiles en nombre del gobierno de Yanukovych. La pésima imagen, sumada a la extensa listas de abusos y barbaridades perpetrados contra la población, provocó su disolución.
Pero que un borrón no manche la historia de una unidad que, en la actualidad, goza de un entrenamiento y un equipamiento envidiable. Según Neville, el arma básica de los Spetsnaz es el fusil *AK-74* –la versión más moderna del vetusto AK-47– con miras holográficas EOTech. Aunque también son habituales las carabinas israelíes *TAR-21* construídas bajo licencia ucraniana (las *Fort-221*). Como armas secundarias se valen de las pistolas automáticas soviéticas *Stechkin *y las *Fort-17,* ensambladas por empresas locales. También cuentan con vehículos aéreos no tripulados a raudales. Al fin y al cabo, todo es poco para uno de los grupos de operaciones especiales más letales de Kiev.









Grupo Alpha: el origen ruso de las letales unidades especiales ucranianas que estrangulan a Putin


Los ataques relámpago que el presidente condena dentro de sus fronteras podrían estar perpetrados por los Spetsnaz locales; comandos adiestrados por la URSS antes de su desmembramiento en 1991




www.abc.es


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Esta noticia no se si creermela pero si es cierto denota el grado de necesidad y deseperacion que tiene Rusia para intentar que no se derrumbe sus "operaciones" en Ucrania

Rusia está retirando las fuerzas de Siria al entregar las bases militares de ISIS – medios de Israel. Moscú cede su posición o arroja unas cuantas (insignificantes) leña al foso de la guerra en . Todo está de acuerdo con el plan, ¿verdad? Bueno, el plan era genial. Tan fiable como un reloj suizo.


----------



## tomcat ii (8 May 2022)

Es como jugar con vidas infinitas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Ucrania ya esta usando los misiles británicos Brimstone... disparar y olvidar... Seria ideal que USA les diera unos Reaper para usarlos


----------



## Trovador (8 May 2022)

Joder. Lo pilla cuando están desembarcando los soldados.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder. Lo pilla cuando están desembarcando los soldados.



La propaganda Rusa esta diciendo que les han derribado no se cuantos helicopteros ucranianos que han intentado tomar la isla de las serpientes... la realidad ha sido otra, les han zumbado barcos, edificios y helicopteros a los ruskis


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos luchando en un bosque contra los gamusinos. (ganaron los gamusinos)



Antes disparaban a ventanas y ahora disparan a los árboles: terribles enemigos en ambos casos. A lo mejor es que en Ucrania hay ents.


----------



## Trovador (8 May 2022)

Más lanchas:


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania ya esta usando los misiles británicos Brimstone... disparar y olvidar... Seria ideal que USA les diera unos Reaper para usarlos




Correcto.
Están en negociaciones para conseguirlos. 

Ukraine in Talks to Get US MQ-9 Reaper Armed Drones: Report

Con un par de reapers armados con brimstones adiós a toda la flota del mar Negro.




Los brimstones pueden hundir o inutilizar cualquiera de los buques orcos, el problema es el vector de lanzamiento, ahora mismo los ucranianos no tienen ninguna plataforma que pueda evitar ser detectada por los radares, los orcos derribarían los aviones o helicópteros antes de que éstos tuviesen oportunidad de disparar los misiles.

Pero con los reaper sería al revés, los orcos detectarían el misil teniendo menos de dos minutos de reacción. Eso si detectan el misil porque las especificaciones de sus radares son correctas.
Es un glú-glú seguro.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Portugal entregará a Ucrania una batería de obuses y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos luchando en un bosque contra los gamusinos. (ganaron los gamusinos)



Igual les perseguía un Predator. Como los barbudos son los mejores guerreros del mundo (O eso dicen).


----------



## Cui Bono (8 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Es como jugar con vidas infinitas.



Y se paga solo. 
Occidente da armas y financiación, la república le pega la patada al puto oso Dimitri Blyat y luego se paga con recursos naturales. 
Siguiente país: Bielorrusia.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Igual les perseguía un Predator. Como los barbudos son los mejores guerreros del mundo (O eso dicen).


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

La fuerzas ucranianas se retiró de Popasna, a posiciones fortificadas preestablecidas. No quedaba nada más que escombros para defender.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 May 2022)

Equipamiento ukro vs equipamiento Dimitri Blyat


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas frustraron y destruyeron un intento de puente #Russia -n en #Luhansk oblast. Dañar/capturar tres puentes flotantes PP-2005, un vehículo de ingeniería de combate IMR-2, un vehículo de transporte anfibio con orugas PTS-3, una capa de puente TMM-3 y un BMP-2M.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (8 May 2022)

Mientras tanto:



Dr Zar dijo:


> Los globalistas sorosianos siguen haciendo el ridiculo Rusia está en guerra contra toda la otan y aún así está arrasando.


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Un pueblo más pequeño que Barbate en once semanas y a costa de dejar sin capacidad operativa varios BTGs.
Todo un éxito. Plan sin fisuras. ¿O fisuras sin plan?.
Y los defensores se han retirado a posiciones preestablecidas de antemano. Allí les siguen esperando. Los van a embolsar hoy no. Mañana.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Ricardiano (8 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Zelensky lo tiene claro. O los rusos se retiran a dónde estaban el 24f, o no habrá negociaciones. Es un líder con dos cojonazos.



Lo dudo mucho. Este es un momento histórico para Ucrania. No lo van a desaprovechar. Esto acaba, para Ucrania, cuando Rusia se retire totalmente de todo el territorio. Eso por supuesto incluye el Donbas y Crimea. 

Si Rusia mantiene cualquiera parte de Ucrania, eso significaría alta probabilidad de una nueva guerra en el medio plazo. E incluso más importante para Ucrania, significaría que la entrada en la UE sería mucho más difícil y descartaría por completo su ingreso en la OTAN. 

Creo que tal y como esta yendo la guerra, si Ucrania expulsa de TODO el territorio a Rusia, Ucrania entra a medio plazo tanto en la UE como en la OTAN. 

Para ellos es un momento para la historía, cortar para siempre el sometimiento a la esfera rusa con el retraso que eso les provoca y unirse a la esfera occidental. Con el progreso que conlleva. Y eso es lo que quieren. 

Y se lo están ganando a pulso, pagando un alto precio.


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas............


----------



## el arquitecto (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Chechenos luchando en un bosque contra los gamusinos. (ganaron los gamusinos)



joder, finta con corte de manga

qué maestria, me quito el sombrero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## allan smithee (8 May 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que país más criminal y más penoso es la puta HORDA. Ya solo dan vergüenza ajena


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder. Lo pilla cuando están desembarcando los soldados.



Lod americanos pasando inteligencia en tiempo real, los estaban esperando con el dron listo para atizarles en cuanto desembarcaban


----------



## Turbamulta (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El del segundo video parece un Su-24.

Es curioso pero creo que no he visto ningún Su-24 ruso operando en Ucrania cuando supuestamente los rusos tendrían +200 operativos y en cambio arriesgan Su-34 para hacer bombardeos con bombas tontas al alcance de los MANPAD.


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Y este experto será purgado por manifestar "falsedades" contra el ejercito ruso

Un "experto militar" de la televisión afirma que la movilización de Rusia no ayudará. Todo debido a las armas obsoletas que no pueden competir con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania. La movilización no puede llevarse a cabo fácil y rápidamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

hablando de escuelas









Al menos 62 muertos en un bombardeo ruso sobre una escuela de Lugansk, según las autoridades ucranianas


Al menos 62 personas han muerto en el ataque aéreo ruso de este sábado sobre un colegio de Belogorovka, en...




www.europapress.es





Nada de esto hubiera sucedido si la OTAN hubiera militarizado los cielos sobre ucrania, 



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)

La artillería ucraniana golpeó la base #российской con decenas de camiones de suministro, tanques y obuses, destruyendo varios vehículos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

Ese experto será desnazificado por difundir retorica supremacista OTAN. 
Ahora, ya digo, aunque los masivamente movilizados llegen a un ritmo pobre y armados con mosin nagat, ya permiten al khan desplegar mas fuerza en ucrania, que es de lo que se trata. Ademas, un paranoico como putin ya debe estar viendo fantasmas en su casa, y un movilizacion masiva le ayuda a encorsetar con dominio los asuntos domesticos antes de que lo eliminen.



paconan dijo:


> Y este experto será purgado por manifestar "falsedades" contra el ejercito ruso
> 
> Un "experto militar" de la televisión afirma que la movilización de Rusia no ayudará. Todo debido a las armas obsoletas que no pueden competir con las armas y equipos suministrados por la OTAN en manos de Ucrania. La movilización no puede llevarse a cabo fácil y rápidamente.


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

La propaganda no falta


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 May 2022)

Es tremenda la cacería que están haciendo un par de TB2s + otros elementos de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania en la Isla de las Serpientes, parece un campo de tiro la isla esa:


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder. Lo pilla cuando están desembarcando los soldados.



BRUUUUTAL!


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La propaganda Rusa esta diciendo que les han derribado no se cuantos helicopteros ucranianos que han intentado tomar la isla de las serpientes... la realidad ha sido otra, les han zumbado barcos, edificios y helicopteros a los ruskis



Se pilla antes a un ruso que a un cojo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Y se paga solo.
> Occidente da armas y financiación, la república le pega la patada al puto oso Dimitri Blyat y luego se paga con recursos naturales.
> Siguiente país: Bielorrusia.



Antes se veía en los videos que los ucras looteaban las cosas de los rusos. Ahora no, ya no les interesa la chatarra.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ahora es cuando les explican por qué papá no va a volver nunca más.


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Con doble finta y tirabuzón

Los extremistas chechenos de Kadyrov son una vergüenza para todos los verdaderos soldados del mundo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana golpeó la base #российской con decenas de camiones de suministro, tanques y obuses, destruyendo varios vehículos.



Que buena caza. Como se nota que los 155 OTAN tienen mucho más alcance que la chatarra rusa que usaban antes.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ese experto será desnazificado por difundir retorica supremacista OTAN.
> Ahora, ya digo, aunque los masivamente movilizados llegen a un ritmo pobre y armados con mosin nagat, ya permiten al khan desplegar mas fuerza en ucrania, que es de lo que se trata. Ademas, un paranoico como putin ya debe estar viendo fantasmas en su casa, y un movilizacion masiva le ayuda a encorsetar con dominio los asuntos domesticos antes de que lo eliminen.



Bien leído, lo que está diciendo en la tele rusa es que han perdido y no hay nada que hacer para evitarlo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 May 2022)

Rusia sigue perdiendo drones pequeños a buen ritmo:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El del segundo video parece un Su-24.
> 
> Es curioso pero creo que no he visto ningún Su-24 ruso operando en Ucrania cuando supuestamente los rusos tendrían +200 operativos y en cambio arriesgan Su-34 para hacer bombardeos con bombas tontas al alcance de los MANPAD.



A los "supuestamente" operativos por Rusia (De cualquier cosa) quilate un 0 y luego divídelo por la mitad.


----------



## Al-paquia (8 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La propaganda no falta



Los valores de la horda, obligar a niños enaltecer el militarismo ridículo que los dejará sin padre y una nación destruida.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con doble finta y tirabuzón
> 
> Los extremistas chechenos de Kadyrov son una vergüenza para todos los verdaderos soldados del mundo.



Parece una peli nigeriana


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Lo de las minas tampoco lo llevan bien:


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder. Lo pilla cuando están desembarcando los soldados.



Yo ahí veo una corbeta ucraniana


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Está todo inventado a estas alturas


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Yo puedo decir que si he disparado con el famoso chopo cetme c , allá por los 80... servicio militar lo llamaban
> Nos daban las balas de cinco en cinco, después tenias que recoger los casquillos para que te volvieran a dar otras cinco y ojo no te faltara un casquillo
> su falta te suponía estar arrestado el fin de semana, cosas del ejercito mierdoso ejpañol de reemplazo de aquellos años
> Las historias de maniobras y demás anécdotas lo dejo para otra ocasión



Yo la hice en los 90 , muy al final y con mucha parte ya profesional.
Te daban una caja de 5'56 completa en los ejercicios de tiro para que rellenaras el cargador largo de 30 y varios cortos de 10.
Disparabas con la Star 9 mm , tres cargadores.
Disparabas el lanzagranadas.
Cada soldado tenía su arma asignada , tú la desarmadas y limpiaba.
Los que llevaban la MG disparaban al menos 10 cintas de munición.

Los casquillos se recogían , nos dieron que por normativa ambiental.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Correcto.
> Están en negociaciones para conseguirlos.
> 
> Ukraine in Talks to Get US MQ-9 Reaper Armed Drones: Report
> ...



Hombre, tú haciendo el subnormal otra vez.
El Brimstone es un misil antitanque. Tiene una cabeza explosiva de 6Kg. Con eso no vas a hundir ningún barco más grande que una lancha motora.
En comparación, el Harpoon tenía más de 200Kg de explosivo.

¿Ves? Es que cada vez que abres la boca retratas tu desconocimiento de todos estos temas.


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

¿Cómo esperan los rusos estar mejor después de la guerra de Putin que en enero?






El propagandista ruso Dmitry Kiselev simula un ataque nuclear en las Islas Británicas con Sarmat, un Wunderwaffe que existe solo en forma de prototipo para la audiencia doméstica de ignorantes.
Una caricatura barata de CGI reduce el Reino Unido a un "páramo radiactivo" mientras Kiselev observa con indiferencia desde detrás de una pantalla transparente de un centro de comando y control simulado como en una película de ciencia ficción de tercera categoría.





Literalmente al día siguiente, Kiselev fue visto de vacaciones en el soleado Dubái con una bebida en la mano.
La atención de los críticos del régimen de Putin orientados a los detalles se centró en sus pantalones cortos de baño.





Con un costo superior al salario mensual promedio de un trabajador de una fábrica rusa, los trajes de baño de Kiselev son comercializados por una marca de moda de lujo británica con sede en Londres.

Un día, Kiselev pretende reducir Londres a cenizas radiactivas y al día siguiente compra un producto de una empresa con sede en Londres.
Esto demuestra la hipocresía y el cinismo arraigados de la propaganda rusa.
Las élites rusas siempre estarán protegidas de las sanciones occidentales o serán compensadas si las sufren.
Foreignsky, todo esto es solo un espectáculo de Gopnik (gamberro callejero) para los ciudadanos rusos que han sido deliberadamente estupefactos y degradados moralmente para aceptar una banda de ladrones como un régimen legítimo.
Además, sus sanciones apuntan principalmente a las mismas personas que consumen felizmente las mentiras exageradas de manos del régimen y creen cada palabra que dicen desde las pantallas de televisión.

Se está construyendo un nuevo centro comercial en un enclave de clase media Jardín Botánico en el norte de Moscú.





La mayoría de las marcas que se suponía que abrirían tiendas en el centro comercial ya no están.





Y ahora mire esta multitud de mujeres de luto en el funeral que entierra a uno de los pocos hombres en su asentamiento que fue asesinado en una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
¿Honestamente crees que de alguna manera puedes hacerles la vida más miserable para obligarlos a levantarse y derrocar al régimen?
Todo lo que recuerdan es la bendita Unión Soviética cuando el estado se hizo cargo de todas sus necesidades básicas a cambio de un servilismo absoluto, la malvada década democrática de los 90, seguida del reinado del bendito Putin finalmente resucitando la bendita Unión Soviética del estado todopoderoso.
No hay redención sin ilustración y este régimen ha hecho todo lo posible para hundir a la población aún más en la oscuridad.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Cómo esperan los rusos estar mejor después de la guerra de Putin que en enero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El razonamiento ese de que las sanciones son para forzar a los rusos a levantarse en contra del regimen estilo rumano es erroneo

En occidente sabemos muy bien que los rusos son serviles y estan jodidos

Mas sanciones economicas cuando ya viven en la mierda no va a cambiar nada, en lugar de 2 horas de cola para comprar 1 kg de azucar, se tiraran 4 horas para comprar medio kilo, al final poco importa

Si quieren vivir asi mientras cuatro se lo roban todo y viven como dioses, alla ellos

El objetivo de las sanciones es asegurar que el estado ruso no tenga medios para recuperar la capacidad militar, por muy mierda que sea, mandarlos de vuelta al S XIX y que se coman la mierda a calderos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Pisas una mina y ¿qué haces? sigues moviendo el tanque. 

Quiero a ese hombre en mi equipo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

El que ha colgado el video dice que estos son de los de la matanza de Bucha. No sé qué les ha pasado pero han quedado como pajaritos:


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Otra casualidad?
Hay un poderoso incendio en Perm. Los medios locales escriben que la construcción de una escuela técnica de aviación está en llamas.


*Otro incendio estalló en el centro de Perm: esta vez en el sitio de construcción de una escuela técnica de aviación.*
Según el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, el calentador se incendió









В центре Перми произошел очередной пожар: на этот раз — на стройке авиатехникума


Как сообщили в МЧС, загорелся утеплитель




59.ru


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hombre, tú haciendo el subnormal otra vez.
> El Brimstone es un misil antitanque. Tiene una cabeza explosiva de 6Kg. Con eso no vas a hundir ningún barco más grande que una lancha motora.
> En comparación, el Harpoon tenía más de 200Kg de explosivo.
> 
> ¿Ves? Es que cada vez que abres la boca retratas tu desconocimiento de todos estos temas.




Explíqueselo a estos que se ve que no se han enterado.

MARITIME BRIMSTONE | Maritime Superiority, BRIMSTONE SOLUTION | MBDA

Cuando quiera vuelva a por más, que está claro que exponer su condición de eJperto le encanta.

Un bico y GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FernandoIII (8 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pisas una mina y ¿qué haces? sigues moviendo el tanque.
> 
> Quiero a ese hombre en mi equipo.



Iría borracho y drogado, igual que el conductor turcomongolo que atropelló a 2 turcomongolos porque sí. Estamos hablando de una banda criminal que rozaría lo cómico si su objetivo no fuera cometer un genocidio.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Explíqueselo a estos que se ve que no se han enterado.
> 
> MARITIME BRIMSTONE | Maritime Superiority, BRIMSTONE SOLUTION | MBDA
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, con ese misil no puedes destruir nada mayor que una lancha motora. Para eso es válido, y de hecho, esa versión está pensada para destruir enjambres de lanchas o drones acuáticos.
Pero contra un barco grande es tan útil como escupirle.

Si al menos leyeras tus propios enlaces antes de ponerlos, no harías el rídiculo. 
Pero uno de los síntomas de ser subnormal es precisamente ese, hablar de lo que no se sabe y poner fuentes sin leerlas.


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Lo dicho, con ese misil no puedes destruir nada mayor que una lancha motora. Para eso es válido, y de hecho, esa versión está pensada para destruir enjambres de lanchas o drones acuáticos.
> Pero contra un barco grande es tan útil como escupirle.
> 
> Si al menos leyeras tus propios enlaces antes de ponerlos, no harías el rídiculo.
> Pero uno de los síntomas de ser subnormal es precisamente ese, hablar de lo que no se sabe y poner fuentes sin leerlas.




Un reaper puede llevar 18 supositorios de esos.
Misiles guiados que fueron diseñados inicialmente para destruir objetivos blindados.
Cuando le den a una de esas fragatas que tiran misiles ¿qué cree Vd. en su condición de eJperto que va a ocurrir con los misiles que lleva la fragata?.
Exacto, se dispararán todos y le acertarán a Zelensky en la frente y así se acabará la guerra.
Pero supongamos que no se disparan y le dan a Zelensky, solamente queda destruida la lanzadera, la estación de radar, el puente, causan uno o dos o tres incendios. ¿Cuántos días de guerra piensa, siempre en su condición de eJperto, que le van a quedar a esa embarcación?.
Por cierto, según la prensa británica, los ucranianos recibirán cientos de estos misiles que como Vd. dice son "antitanque".
Britain’s Brimstone anti-ship missiles will arrive in Ukraine within weeks
Que tenga Vd. buena tarde, eJperto.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Portugal entregará a Ucrania una batería de obuses y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal



Portugal...

A ver quién niega que esto es la Tercera Guerra Mundial ?

No hace muchos meses un par de "Cisne Blanco" recorrieron Portugal de norte a sur.

Nos imaginamos si lo volvieran a repetir y bombardearan Lisboa?

En manos de qué clase de locos psicópatas estamos los ciudadanos europeos?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 May 2022)

" NUEVOS " QUE QUIEREN PRESENTARSE . TODOS QUIEREN CONTAR LO QUE HACEN xD
↓



Patrick Henry , 04:56







*GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE*

US Army 4th PSYOP Group says the quiet part out loud.






"All the world's a stage."











Behind NATO's 'cognitive warfare': 'Battle for your brain' waged by Western militaries - The Grayzone


NATO military researchers are developing "cognitive warfare," to wage a "battle for your brain" in the "human domain," weaponizing science




thegrayzone.com











/pol/ - GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE - Politically Incorrect - 4chan


_EL MUNDO COMO ESCENARIO _
 ​


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Starlink es para los rusos un equipo de comunicación militar, seguro que es mas avanzado que lo que han suministrado a la tropa rusa en ucrania
son un chiste

Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin amenazó a 
@elonmusk
por enviar Starlink a #Ukraine : "Elon Musk está involucrado en el suministro de equipos de comunicaciones militares a las fuerzas fascistas en Ucrania. Tendrás que responder por esto de una manera madura, Elon, como si no fueras un tonto".


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Portugal...
> 
> A ver quién niega que esto es la Tercera Guerra Mundial ?
> 
> ...



Me empieza a joder que nuestros hermanos portugueses hayan mandado cacharros más gordos que los nuestros. Maldito Viruelo.


----------



## Alpharius (8 May 2022)

El batallón tiktok está que no para


----------



## Poncio (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me empieza a joder que nuestros hermanos portugueses hayan mandado cacharros más gordos que los nuestros. Maldito Viruelo.



Hombre, quince M-113 de la guerra de Corea y cinco obuses de la misma época no son para agarrar un ataque de cuernos. Ya se que lo que importa es el gesto, pero se han estirado los portugueses menos que un portero de futbolín. Yo veo mas útiles los Instalaza.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 May 2022)

Perlas de hoy en la prensa rusa:

Petróleo


"Al mismo tiempo, China no tiene prisa por comprar petróleo ruso, incluso con un gran descuento , lo que se asocia, entre otras cosas, con dificultades en logística, transporte y almacenamiento. Las refinerías estatales del país siguen comprando petróleo ruso en virtud de los contratos existentes, pero se niegan a celebrar otros nuevos."

Kirill 

" El ejército y la armada deben ser sostenidos con la oración, ya que de sus acciones depende "la libertad, la independencia, la independencia de nuestra patria"


----------



## duncan (8 May 2022)

A yago en cualquier momento le da algo:


----------



## Papo de luz (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me empieza a joder que nuestros hermanos portugueses hayan mandado cacharros más gordos que los nuestros. Maldito Viruelo.



Tras esto Rusia esta sentenciada.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (8 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Al mismo tiempo, China no tiene prisa por comprar petróleo ruso, incluso con un gran descuento , lo que se asocia, entre otras cosas, con dificultades en logística, transporte y almacenamiento. Las refinerías estatales del país siguen comprando petróleo ruso en virtud de los contratos existentes, pero se niegan a celebrar otros nuevos."




Los chinos y yo estamos esperando un abril de 2020.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (8 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tras esto Rusia esta sentenciada.



Lo que ha sentenciado a LA HORDA es su drogadicción, su alcoholismo, su mentalidad turcoasiática, su incompetencia, su degeneración y su odio visceral contra Europa.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que ha sentenciado a LA HORDA es su drogadicción, su alcoholismo, su mentalidad turcoasiática, su incompetencia, su degeneración y su odio visceral contra Europa.



España es lider mundial en consumo de coca.


----------



## FernandoIII (8 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> España es lider mundial en consumo de coca.




El 20% de la población activa de la HORDA se chuta heroína a diario, y además viven como cerdos en escombreras. Brutal la salvación de la degeneración y tal SUBNORMAL


----------



## Papo de luz (8 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El 20% de la población activa de la HORDA se chuta heroína a diario, y además viven como cerdos en escombreras. Brutal la salvación de la degeneración y tal SUBNORMAL



si un tarado como tu lo dice sera verdad. Rusia ha dado muchos mas premios nobel que España. Un respeto a la cultura rusa que se mea en la tuya moronegra.


----------



## At4008 (8 May 2022)

U2 da un concierto en el metro de Kiev


----------



## percutor (8 May 2022)

¿cómo va lo del saliente de yzium?


----------



## Fiallo (8 May 2022)

Un protestante bebiendo lefa turcomongola es para morir.


FernandoIII dijo:


> El 20% de la población activa de la HORDA se chuta heroína a diario, y además viven como cerdos en escombreras. Brutal la salvación de la degeneración y tal SUBNORMAL



Estosm imbéciles piensan que el Khan del Kremlin es el salvador de Occidente cuando dicho Khanato construyo toda su narrativa en contra Occidente(Ver al bebedor de lefa turcomongola por excelencia de Alexander Nevsky como máximo héroe de Rusia).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

huele a azufre con regusto a cabra



en ese paramo maldito los lideres religiosos rinden culto al baal del poder terreno


----------



## At4008 (8 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> huele a azufre con regusto a cabra
> 
> 
> 
> en ese paramo maldito los lideres religiosos rinden culto al baal del poder terreno



Pues eso... Que Putin va a llamar mañana a la movilización.

Rusia es un país de mierda.


----------



## gargamelix (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Si los educan como a tarados eso tendrán. Pobres chicos crecer en manos de esos desalmados.



At4008 dijo:


> Pues eso... Que Putin va a llamar mañana a la movilización.
> 
> Rusia es un país de mierda.



Bien visto.

También impresionante la hipocresía de los líderes religiosos en Rusia y su lametraserismo con Putin. Están invadiendo al vecino, no defendiendo la patria como repite en su discurso a modo de justificación.


----------



## Fiallo (8 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Si los educan como a tarados eso tendrán. Pobres chicos crecer en manos de esos desalmados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede esperar nada del cesaropapismo Dimitri de mierda.


----------



## duncan (8 May 2022)

Más de Yago ahora con Guillermo Pulido:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

No temen a Dios, temen al Khan.
Tiene pinta de anticipo segun comenta @At4008 



gargamelix dijo:


> Si los educan como a tarados eso tendrán. Pobres chicos crecer en manos de esos desalmados.
> 
> Bien visto.
> 
> También impresionante la hipocresía de los líderes religiosos en Rusia y su lametraserismo con Putin. Están invadiendo al vecino, no defendiendo la patria como repite en su discurso a modo de justificación.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El que ha colgado el video dice que estos son de los de la matanza de Bucha. No sé qué les ha pasado pero han quedado como pajaritos:




cual se supone que es la causa de muerte? te revientan los organos por dentro o algo asi con la onda expamsiva?

en muchos de esos no se ve sangre ni casqueria


----------



## Pinovski (8 May 2022)

__





BILD: El "Fondo Climático" alemán fue gestionado por un directivo del Kremlin para generar una dependencia artificial con el gas ruso


https://t.me/BILD_Russian/624 El "Fondo Climático" alemán fue gestionado por un directivo del Kremlin Según BILD, el Fondo Climático de Mecklemburgo-Pomerania Occidental, financiado por Gazprom, se gestionó directamente desde Moscú. El fondo se creó para permitir a Nord Stream 2 AG eludir las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Si los educan como a tarados eso tendrán. Pobres chicos crecer en manos de esos desalmados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún recuerdo como en España los líderes religiosos, bien callaban, bien estaban a favor del independentismo....


----------



## nebulosa (8 May 2022)

Me pregunto si estos vídeos fotos y demás q pululan por tuitwer lo estarán viendo los jóvenes rusos.


----------



## Feriri88 (8 May 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Si lo han dicho, si:
> 
> PRAVDA
> 
> ...





Papo de luz dijo:


> España es lider mundial en consumo de coca.





España tiene 47 millones de habitantes y 80 millones de turistas


Cuentan eso laa estadisticas?


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 May 2022)

Igual Putin está intranquilo... que no lo esté, tiene a los TiktTokers Goatfuckers más peligrosos del mundo.



Veniros al otro foro coño, como aguantáis aquí a los tarados y a "Calopezovich" que solo pone chincheta a la basura pro-putin.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aún recuerdo como en España los líderes religiosos, bien callaban, bien estaban a favor del independentismo....




o de eta directame te, no solo a favor sino sie do parte de ella directamente


----------



## favelados (8 May 2022)

Russia: Vladimir Putin's Disaster and What Could Happen Next


The world has overestimated Putin's power. His army is much weaker than thought, his intelligence services have failed and sanctions are starting have an impact. Will all this weaken the Russian president or make him more dangerous?




www.spiegel.de





La gran cagada de Putin. Un repaso a las debilidades del Ejercito ruso, muchas ya las hemos comentado ya por aqui



> Their inability to use their air force is their No. 1 failure," says Phillips O'Brien. "What they seem to be doing is flying point-to-point missions. They take off from an airfield in Russia. They know exactly what they were told to bomb. They go bomb that one thing and then they come back as quickly as possible. What they're not doing is patrolling, controlling the air over the space of battle." This gives the Ukrainians the ability to move heavy vehicles even during the day.



.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Me pregunto si estos vídeos fotos y demás q pululan por tuitwer lo estarán viendo los jóvenes rusos.



Puedes apostar que sí.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (8 May 2022)

Bueno, mañana qué nos tiene preparado el hermano ruso de los Bogdanoff?
Cual será la sorpresa?


----------



## Pinovski (8 May 2022)

__





Desesperación rusa: el Kremlin traslada sus tropas de Siria al frente ucraniano


https://el-murid.livejournal.com/5130527.html?noscroll&utm_medium=endless_scroll#comments Hace dos días, The Moscow Times, prohibido en Rusia por no cumplir con el único discurso oficial, informó del traslado de al menos parte del contingente militar ruso desde Siria. Las tropas, según el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## At4008 (8 May 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Me pregunto si estos vídeos fotos y demás q pululan por tuitwer lo estarán viendo los jóvenes rusos.




Las oficinas de reclutamiento no arden por casualidad


----------



## Abc123CBA (8 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> España tiene 47 millones de habitantes y 80 millones de turistas
> 
> 
> Cuentan eso laa estadisticas?



Eso iba a comentar yo mismo, España para bien o para mal es el picadero y patio de recreo de europa


----------



## lowfour (8 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


>


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


>



La Liu Siraya ahora de neo-commie, y la Inna de RT abandonando la agencia porque dice que es "propaganda"

Al final los foreros (de uno u otro bando) no van a saber a quien pagar las fantas.


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Moscú se ha llenado de carteles como este con la cara del legendario as del aire ucraniano (soviético), Pyotr Petrovych Dzyuba Nacido en el pueblo de Konstantinovka en la región de Donetsk y enterrado en el cementerio N10 en el área de "Nueva Baviera" Ambos lugares fueron bombardeados por Rusia en 2022













Que llevan en guerra desde 1945?








Otro cartelito


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 May 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Me pregunto si estos vídeos fotos y demás q pululan por tuitwer lo estarán viendo los jóvenes rusos.



Precisamente el recorrido virtual suele ser a la inversa, de canales de telegram rusos o ucranianos terminan rulando por Twitter, rara vez aparecen en Twitter directamente a no ser que sea subido por algun occidental en el conflicto o algun periodista militar ucraniano como Illya Pomarenko cuyo publico es casi mas occidental que ucraniano


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> La Liu Siraya ahora de neo-commie, y la Inna de RT abandonando la agencia porque dice que es "propaganda"
> 
> Al final los foreros (de uno u otro bando) no van a saber a quien pagar las fantas.



Las fintas, *LAS FIN-TAS*.


----------



## UNKAS (8 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Las oficinas de reclutamiento no arden por casualidad






_*"Es posible que haya notado que se están incendiando oficinas de reclutamiento en Rusia. El propósito de estos sabotajes poco coordinados:* *gran parte de los documentos/bases de datos importantes todavía se mantienen en papel, cuya destrucción dificultará en gran medida el reclutamiento general*"_


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

¿Soy muy malpensado o la inteligencia británica no quiere informar de nada, sino solo descojonarse de los rusos?


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Las fintas, *LAS FIN-TAS*.



Ah! bueno, menos mal. Ya estaba yo a punto de poner el vídeo de "La donna é mobile"


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> La Liu Siraya ahora de neo-commie, y la Inna de RT abandonando la agencia porque dice que es "propaganda"
> 
> Al final los foreros (de uno u otro bando) no van a saber a quien pagar las fantas.



Inna abandona RT pero se dedica a lo mismo que antes en twitter y sin cobrar. Mira que esta chica podría aparecer en la Sexta Noche como la progre que supo decir no a la guerra y tuvo que exiliarse. Tendría carrera en los medios progres de España para toda la vida. Se la rifaban,


----------



## Fiallo (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Inna abandona RT pero se dedica a lo mismo que antes en twitter y sin cobrar. Mira que esta chica podría aparecer en la Sexta Noche como la progre que supo decir no a la guerra y tuvo que exiliarse. Tendría carrera en los medios progres de España para toda la vida. Se la rifaban,



Ahora formará parte de Telesur o Hispantv, ambos medios bolivarianos. Inna es muy conocida por ser progre que apoyó a Evo Morales, Rafael Correa, el peronismo ,etc.


----------



## Casino (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aún recuerdo como en España los líderes religiosos, bien callaban, bien estaban a favor del independentismo....




ETA surgió de los seminarios.


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Inna abandona RT pero se dedica a lo mismo que antes en twitter y sin cobrar. Mira que esta chica podría aparecer en la Sexta Noche como la progre que supo decir no a la guerra y tuvo que exiliarse. Tendría carrera en los medios progres de España para toda la vida. Se la rifaban,



Estará esperando a ver cómo acaba la cosa, no sé, digo yo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ahora formará parte de Telesur o Hispantv, ambos medios bolivarianos. Inna es muy conocida por ser progre que apoyó a Evo Morales, Rafael Correa, el peronismo ,etc.



Propaganda para gachupinos es poco para esta chica. Sería el premio de consolación.

La Sexta Noche tiene que ser su objetivo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ETA surgió de los seminarios.



Sin duda. Le contaría cosas que he sufrido que fliparía usted. Pero fuera del PV los curas no eran así.


En 2017 TODA la Iglesia, bien callaba, bien apoyaba a los independentistas.


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sin duda. Le contaría cosas que he sufrido que fliparía usted. Pero fuera del PV los curas no eran así.
> 
> 
> En 2007 TODA la Iglesia, bien callaba, bien apoyaba a los independentistas.



Mientras, no muy lejos del que escribe estas líneas:









Independentismo Cataluña: Un párroco catalán cuelga del campanario la bandera de los piratas turcos


Una iglesia de Gerona ha colocado en su campanario la bandera roja con la media luna que usaban los piratas turcos en la época del antiguo imperio otomano.




okdiario.com





por una vez que no cuelga la estrellada, lo hace para poner la de la gente que arrasó la costa catalana hace unos siglos. 

Sin olvidar que en esa época a los de su gremio, cuando eran capturados, acababan degollados.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Putin, como digo siempre, ha tenido la habilidad de hacer pensar tanto a la extrema derecha como a la extrema izquierda internacional que es de los suyos:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 May 2022)

* vernon nielsen *  @VernonNielsen  42 minutes ago 
vernon nielsen

Un prisionero de guerra ucraniano dice que les mandaron unos MLAW y JAVELIN con la bateria SIDOSA y daban puta jena. no iba ni uno 
 ​
ahora eso si
bien que las vais a pagar con vuestros impuestos GVARROS







Las armas para Ucrania NO son gratis. Debe millones de dolares a EEUU. Es un atraco a mano armada. Pagamos nosotros, europeos


El complejo armamentistico-militar derribo a Trump, que no quería guerras, ha preprado durante años la de Ucrania para beneficio de la industria de los crímenes de guerra. EEUU decide lo que Ucrania tiene que comprar y le "presta" dinero sí o sí La propaganda utiliza eufemismos que confunden...




www.burbuja.info







​


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

Nueva arma asusta tropas rusas, el silbido, solo le falta la sintonía del show de Benny Hill

En #Kherson , un residente local silba desde el balcón como si estuviera cayendo un proyectil - los "libertadores" de abajo estaban notablemente asustados y huyeron.


----------



## podemita medio (8 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Bird, bonito apodo, pájaro símbolo de libertad. Pase lo que pase, ya siempre serás recordada por tu valentía.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 May 2022)

Inna Afinogenova deja RT (la rubia antihispanista y lazi) porque no apoya la guerra. NUTRICIÓN: amigos del PSOE bolivarianos rabiando en Twitter


Ahora RT tendrá que buscar a otra muñeca con la que engatusar a putincels y panchitos en el Departamento de destabilizar a España. Los putincels deberán buscar otro objetivo con el que autosatisfacerse, una buena candidata es Liu Siuvaya aunque en mi opinion esta por debajo del nivel, se le...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (8 May 2022)

la vida de los rusos bajo putin: cómo empezó - cómo va:


----------



## ELVR (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin, como digo siempre, ha tenido la habilidad de hacer pensar tanto a la extrema derecha como a la extrema izquierda internacional que es de los suyos:



Que alguien le diga a este que, por ejemplo, los estudiantes etíopes en la URSS no es que estuviesen muy felices con el trato recibido por ser más bien morenitos de piel. O lo que pasa cuando alguien así se tropieza con un grupo de gopnik.

Y todo ello sin mofarme de un defecto físico. Una de las mejores personas que he conocido tenía el ojo así.


----------



## Trovador (8 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Un protestante bebiendo lefa turcomongola es para morir.
> 
> 
> Estosm imbéciles piensan que el Khan del Kremlin* es el salvador de Occidente cuando dicho Khanato construyo toda su narrativa en contra Occidente*(Ver al bebedor de lefa turcomongola por excelencia de Alexander Nevsky como máximo héroe de Rusia).



Así es. Para ellos no dejamos de ser unos malditos cismáticos.


----------



## Trovador (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin, como digo siempre, ha tenido la habilidad de hacer pensar tanto a la extrema derecha como a la extrema izquierda internacional que es de los suyos:


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tras esto Rusia esta sentenciada.



Según algunos foreros sí.

Que si chatarra.
Que si raciones caducadas.
Que si alucinan al ver el equipamiento super moderno de los ucranianos.

No sé Rick...

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotex (8 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Igual Putin está intranquilo... que no lo esté, tiene a los TiktTokers Goatfuckers más peligrosos del mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Veniros al otro foro coño, como aguantáis aquí a los tarados y a "Calopezovich" que solo pone chincheta a la basura pro-putin.



¿Qué foro es ese???


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Los chinos y yo estamos esperando un abril de 2020.



Te refieres a precios negativos?

En el diésel, desde luego, no lo verán nuestros ojos.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


>



Lo cachondo son los foreros que se las dan de ser patriotas y ya no saben ni donde meterse y te justifican que la hoz y el martillo es simbólico, que no tiene nada que ver con el comunismo que representa la victoria ..............

Ahora, eso sí, como le pillen una cruz gamada a un pandillero ucra todos los ucranianos son nazis y hay que exterminarles.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Durante cierto tiempo, y hablo de ejércitos occidentales, hubo oficiales a los que no les cabía en la cabeza que una mira moderna costase más que el fusil de asalto.



Si no quieres mira buena en un fusil de asalto píllate un subfusil.
Cuando maniobres para avanzar será la risión.
Yo he manejado los venerables Cetme 7.62 y subfusil Z-45 de 9mm parabellum, el último iba bien para regar (concentraciones de personal) y se solía llevar cruzado para cabreo de oficiales.
-Las dos líneas de arriba certifico que me las he inventado y son totalmente mentira. 
Por si los dípteros...


----------



## pakitakita (8 May 2022)

Hay algún canal para seguir mañana la cabalgata de la plaza roja?

Por si pasan cositas.

Así es en la imaginación de la putinesca viejuna del foro:







Se creen que van por fin a poder arrimar la cebolleta. Vamos mr. pierde, calienta que sales.


----------



## Cipotex (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Sin duda. Le contaría cosas que he sufrido que fliparía usted. Pero fuera del PV los curas no eran así.
> 
> 
> En 2017 TODA la Iglesia, bien callaba, bien apoyaba a los independentistas.



Cuente, cuente, no se corte……….


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que ha sentenciado a LA HORDA es su drogadicción, su alcoholismo, su mentalidad turcoasiática, su incompetencia, su degeneración y su odio visceral contra Europa.



Qué barbaridad de tópicos.

Entre Wali, el francotirador "engaña lentillas" y el "fantasmón de Kiev" los rusos deben estar cagadisimos de miedo.

Esta Guerra cada vez parece más sacada de un guión del inmenso Gila.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Pues eso... Que Putin va a llamar mañana a la movilización.
> 
> Rusia es un país de mierda.



Yo opino que no lo hará.

Un discurso grandilocuente y un "achuchón patriótico". Poco más mañana.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuscarejo (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Putin, como digo siempre, ha tenido la habilidad de hacer pensar tanto a la extrema derecha como a la extrema izquierda internacional que es de los suyos:



Estaba buscando avatar, y éste señor ha entrado con fuerza entre los finalistas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Si los educan como a tarados eso tendrán. Pobres chicos crecer en manos de esos desalmados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"los educan como a tarados".

A nuestros hijos les hacen igual, salvo que les visten de princesas LGTBI y los montan en una carroza.

Estamos para criticar nosotros precisamente.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Camisa azul (8 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ahora formará parte de Telesur o Hispantv, ambos medios bolivarianos. Inna es muy conocida por ser progre que apoyó a Evo Morales, Rafael Correa, el peronismo ,etc.



Uno de los conceptos fetiche del burbujamen es el de "disidencia controlada", que emplean siempre que alguien supuestamente respetable se aparta un ápice de la ortodoxia burbujil.

Pues bien, con esta Inna sí que tienen un ejemplo evidente de disidencia controlada. Es tan controlada que es la única persona rusa que critica al Kremlim sin temer por su vida. El motivo es obvio: sigue haciendo propaganda al servicio de la URSS, simplemente la hace más digerible para el público occidental.


----------



## Fiallo (8 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Uno de los conceptos fetiche del burbujamen es el de "disidencia controlada", que emplean siempre que alguien supuestamente respetable se aparta un ápice de la ortodoxia burbujil.
> 
> Pues bien, con esta Inna sí que tienen un ejemplo evidente de disidencia controlada. Es tan controlada que es la única persona rusa que critica al Kremlim sin temer por su vida. El motivo es obvio: sigue haciendo propaganda al servicio de la URSS, simplemente la hace más digerible para el público occidental.



Por eso sigue con lo de "ukronazis", OTAN malo, Occidente colonialista ,etc. Solo que ahora puede decir que no esta dirigida por el Kremlin.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Bird, bonito apodo, pájaro símbolo de libertad. Pase lo que pase, ya siempre serás recordada por tu valentía.



Tiene carita de "buena niña".

Por qué no se rinden?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> El que ha colgado el video dice que estos son de los de la matanza de Bucha. No sé qué les ha pasado pero han quedado como pajaritos:



Los veo bien, en plena forma.
Un par de tiritas y a la marcha.
El resto de moniatos o buriatos que han vuelto y premiado les deberían obligar a volver de nuevo al frente, a primera línea.


----------



## At4008 (8 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Igual Putin está intranquilo... que no lo esté, tiene a los TiktTokers Goatfuckers más peligrosos del mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Veniros al otro foro coño, como aguantáis aquí a los tarados y a "Calopezovich" que solo pone chincheta a la basura pro-putin.



Los chechenos se creen que están en una película de Hollywood


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Tiene carita de "buena niña".
> 
> Por qué no se rinden?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Y porque han de rendirse si están defendiendo su tierra de un invasor?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Otro tanque ruso T-80BV fue capturado recientemente por las fuerzas ucranianas, con algunos daños, que se ven aquí, esperando atención.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

Voluntario checo con Stinger MANPADS y SCAR-H en Donbass


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 May 2022)

Esclarecedora discusión con @delhierro 

Le tenía por casi el único izquierdista moderado y consecuente con sus ideas del foro. Ya veo que está intoxicado por el Hilo General de la Guerra, me imagino que será su principal fuente de información.

Me quiere convencer que el helicóptero atacado en la Isla de las Serpientes era de ucras y que los mismos ucranianos han publicado el video festejando la muerte de sus propios soldados.


Creo que voy a dejar de entrar a Burbuja, al menos un tiempo. Estoy muy harto, es imposible encontrar alguien razonable en el lado de los Pro-rusos, también veo demasiados Pro-Ucras fanatizados y celebrando la muerte de simples soldados.

ICIBATREUH

Del intento de desembarco no hay ni una mísera prueba. Joder, estos intentos rusos de volver la realidad patas arriba no se dieron en toda la II G.M. Putin ha llevado las tácticas de desinformación del KGB a la más alta categoría. No tiene parangon en la historia.

DELHIERRO

LA realidad es tozuda. El que se queda con la isla gana. Y son los rusos los que estan en la isla.

Nadie baja de un helicoptero en plan comando separandose en abanico en SU isla. Eso es una maniobra de asalto, y si la haces en tu territorio los tuyos te pueden confundir con el enemigo y dispararte.

Ese video es al 90% un intento aerotransportado de asaltar la isla, faliido. Lo que por cierto concuerda con lo que afirma el otro bando...que controla la isla en cuestión.

He visto muchos videos falsos, y muchos videos de material ucraniano siendo alcanzado vendido luego como rusos siendo alcanzados. Los rusos no se molestan con la guerra de información así que sus videos son muy escasos. Los que hay son en su inmensa mayoría de los chechenos , y los republicadnos. El ejercito regular casi no sale.

ICIBATREUH

Ah, así que los ucras han publicado un vídeo donde sus propios soldados mueren cuando bajan de un helicóptero. 

DELHIERRO

Pues revisa otros 3000 , donde se les ve pintando las marcas rusas a su propio materia y vendiendo despues el tema como una "victoria".

¿ quien esta en la isla ? Pues los ganadores. Y nadie desembarca al asalto cuando la isla es suya. 

ICIBATREUH

Quieren te ha visto y quién te ve

La tierra es plana.
El hombre no llego a la Luna.
Las Chemtrails nos fumigan.
Los dinosaurios no existieron
El 11S fue un autoatentado.
Las mujeres no deberían trabajar más que en casa por su nivel de inteligencia.
El Holcausto es un Holocuento.
El Holomodor es otro Holocuento.
Todas las vacunas son veneno.
Los Ucras celebran el ataque y muerte de sus propios soldados en el asalto a la Isla de las Serpientes.

No sé si me he dejado algo. Años en Burbuja y os dejan el cerebro como un puré de guisantes


----------



## Nicors (8 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esclarecedora discusión con @delhierro
> 
> Le tenía por casi el único izquierdista moderado y consecuente con sus ideas del foro. Ya veo que está intoxicado por el Hilo General de la Guerra, me imagino que será su principal fuente de información.
> 
> ...



Discutir con prorusos o con la extrema izquierda es imposible. Yo los mando al ignore no pierdo tiempo. Gente como tu si es valiosa en el foro, que aunque se te ve neutral, o no decididamente proucra, se puede dialogar contigo y tienes unas aportaciones buenísimas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)

A los chechenos los estan volviendo a dar en Lugansk


----------



## Dr Polux (8 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (8 May 2022)

Esta noche, hombres de todas las edades en toda Rusia comenzaron a recibir avisos de movilización general de su comando militar local. Vea abajo.


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

Me emociona ver como en un hilo de guerra, aun prospera el  

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 May 2022)

Montan un circo y les crecen los enanos


Cuando las cosas pueden ir mal, iran mal. Pobres Ucras, no se merecían esto.




www.burbuja.info






*Bono, de U2, da un concierto por sorpresa en el metro de Kiev | EL PAÍS*




EUROPIA dijo:


> Cuando las cosas pueden ir mal, iran mal.
> Pobres Ucras, no se merecían esto.






YO TE PONGO LA GUINDA DE LA RUINA DE LA POBRE UCRAÑA 



*Mundo*
*Justin Trudeau llega inesperadamente a Ucrania*
*




*
domingo, 8 de mayo de 2022 - 2:37 p.m. Por Agencia EFE
Justin Trudeau.

*La primera dama Jill Biden visita de sorpresa a Ucrania:






“Quería venir el Día de las Madres”*


Trudeau recorrió varios puntos de esa localidad acompañado de su alcalde, *Oleksandr Markushin*, de acuerdo con el portal ucraniano Ukrinfrom.
*La visita del líder canadiense se produce coincidiendo con la cita virtual de los líderes del G7, que tendrá lugar esta tarde y en la que se prevé la intervención del presidente ucraniano, **Volodymyr Zelensky.*
La cumbre telemática de las grandes potencias -Estados Unidos, Japón, Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia e Italia, además de Canadá- fue anunciada el viernes por el gobierno alemán, país que ejerce la presidencia de turno del G7.

El objetivo es reforzar la solidaridad del G7 con Ucrania en ocasión del llamado Día de la Victoria, el aniversario de la Capitulación del Tercer Reich y la derrota del nazismo.





​


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Esta noche, hombres de todas las edades en toda Rusia comenzaron a recibir avisos de movilización general de su comando militar local. Vea abajo.



Si se confirma, esto sí será el gran error de Putin.

Una cosa es que los rusos vean morir ucranianos y turcochinos. Pero cuando los de San Petesburgo y Moscú tengan que ir a morir, van a tener un problema.


----------



## txusky_g (8 May 2022)

Aquí dicen que es Photoshop


----------



## Kalikatres (8 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Esta noche, hombres de todas las edades en toda Rusia comenzaron a recibir avisos de movilización general de su comando militar local. Vea abajo.



A ver si "la sorpresa" del día 9 en Rusia va a ser que tito Putin premia con un viaje a Ucrania a todos los rusos.
No sé si se habrá dado cuenta de que la NKVD ya no está para sacar a los hombres de sus casas, llevarlos al frente y dispararles por la espalda si huyen.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí dicen que es Photoshop



Sí que lo parece.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 May 2022)

Scholz se dirige a la nación: "Ucrania prevalecerá, como Europa lo hizo en 1945". "Rusia está falsificando la historia." (...)


Ucrania prevalecerá como lo hizo Europa en 1945, dijo Scholz en el discurso del Día VE La canciller alemana trazará un paralelo con la derrota de la dictadura nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial en un discurso televisivo Guerra Rusia-Ucrania - últimas actualizaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

*Los líderes catalanes se refirieron al hombre que les ofreció tropas y dinero para separarse de España como “el enviado de Putin”. Los reporteros lo identificaron como Nikolai Sadovnikov, un diplomático de mucho tiempo que, según los informes, trabajó como asesor estratégico del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.*











Fueling Secession, Promising Bitcoins: How a Russian Operator Urged Catalonian Leaders to Break With Madrid - OCCRP


Catalonian leaders referred to the man who offered them troops and money to secede from Spain as “Putin’s envoy.” Reporters identified him as Nikolai Sadovnikov, a longtime diplomat who reportedly ...




www.occrp.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

El fallero la ha vuelto a hacer





César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## At4008 (9 May 2022)

Como todos sabemos, los rusos llevan muchísimos años en una guerra de baja intensidad contra las democracias occidentales. Se les ha visto claramente el plumero durante una serie de situaciones puntuales como las elecciones americanas, el Brexit, el Procés, las vacunas del Covid... Pero en realidad están siempre metiendo mierda y la propaganda va mucho más allá de las típicas RT o Sputnik.

Aquí está el youtuber ruso Roman NFKRZ, que comenta asombrado el nivel de penetración en movimientos de ultra-izquierda y de ultra-derecha para meter sus cuñitas pro-rusas. En este foro sabemos un poco de cómo funcionan esos bots pro-putin y de cómo combatirles, porque si hay algo que de verdad les revienta es el IGNORE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

eso es al norte de izum detras de las lineas enemigas, fuego de artilleria ucraniana seguramente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (9 May 2022)

Vladivostok, preparando el desfile de la victoria. Opppps, puente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

muy buen pañum pañum



llega el fallero a Odesa


----------



## Abc123CBA (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

siguen las purgas en el secto capitalista; el sector estatalismo se impone, es decir mas servidumbre y mas carne de cañon


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Imágenes por satélite de distintos dias revelan que los ucranianos han destruido toda la estructura defensiva de los rusos en Islas de las Serpientes


Los rusos pretendían usarla como una especie de portaaviones para conquistar Odessa y otros puntos de la costa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 May 2022)

*Justin Trudeau llega inesperadamente a Ucrania

a mamar pollaasa nazi circuncidada*






*"y me encanta.... jodete " *


​


----------



## crash2012 (9 May 2022)

FELIZ DIA DE LA PUTA MADRE RUSIA.


VAYA PUEBLO DE BORRACHOS Y TARADOS.

DIRIGIDO POR UN PSICOPATA


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Se me hace raro ver un tanque ruso con torreta.


----------



## ghawar (9 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El último tanque que queda en Rusia participa en el desfile del Día de la Victoria


los sistemas de TV han sido pirateados para el 9 de mayo. Mensaje: "Tus manos están cubiertas de sangre por la muerte de miles de ucranianos y niños".


El mensaje pirateado está en todas partes en la televisión. Aquí, está en el canal de televisión de propaganda del gobierno RUSSIA ONE. “Tus manos están cubiertas de sangre por la muerte de miles de ucranianos y sus hijos”. #RussianResistance


----------



## tomcat ii (9 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Primeras imágenes del desfile ruso del 9 de mayo de 2022.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Russian stocks of precision-guided munitions are severely depleted, so the Russian Federation is forced to use easily accessible but obsolete munitions in Ukraine, which are less reliable, less accurate and easier to intercept.


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

Buenos dias








Carles Puigdemont se reunió en su vivienda oficial con un emisario de Vladimir Putin antes de la declaración unilateral de independencia


El ex president de la Generalitat Carles Puigdemont se reunió con hombres que se presentaron como enviados del gobierno ruso en la Casa dels Canonges, su residencia oficial, en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

El Carnestoltes ruso en directo desde Moscú :


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

A punto de llegar Vladimir Vladimirovich.


----------



## gargamelix (9 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El Carnestoltes ruso en directo desde Moscú :



A ver si les cae una buena granizada por lo menos.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> A ver si les cae una buena granizada por lo menos.



Pensemos a lo grande. Un Bayatar no detectado, Putin gritando URRA en el discurso....


----------



## pakitakita (9 May 2022)

La cabalgata de la plaza roja parece un partido a puerta cerrada de esos que sancionan cuando montan jaleo.


----------



## gargamelix (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pensemos a lo grande. Un Bayatar no detectado, Putin gritando URRA en el discurso....



Como pensar... supongo que los tanques no llevan munición real....

Un cañonazo y se termina el parkinson.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 May 2022)

Si alguien tiene unos segundos libres pulsar reportar estas cuentas ya saben como hacerlo @elena francis @Patatas bravas @keylargof @Al-paquia basta con reportar 5 o 6 tweets en cu de esas cuentas y las van a limitar o bloquear 



https://twitter.com/Afroditaa1984




https://twitter.com/Cr_56_Amax




https://twitter.com/liusivaya



Pero es mas difícil por la carencia de reportes en Español la cantidad de propaganda de mierda pro rusa es mucho mayor que en ingles, insana panchitada putincel 

Me tome la molestia de ver las fotos del perfil de los panchitos putincels que siempre les aplauden y las promueven esas cuentas...... De nada sirve establecer discusiones con esas tristes criaturas (Los Putincels) hay que suprimir el origen que multiplica a los pro rusitos osea las cuentas que acabo de linkear


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

Llega kim jong-un


----------



## pakitakita (9 May 2022)

Ahora habla mr. botox. Ni idea de lo que dice. Sería bueno tener una fuente con subs aunque sean en inglés.

Edit: Ojo que esto sólo pasa en Rusia. En la tribuna de Putin y los generales hay una olga con la bolsa de la compra, abajo a la dcha. Ha aprovechado ya que va para el centro.


----------



## Albion (9 May 2022)

¿Han salido ya las chortinas?


----------



## Wein (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pensemos a lo grande. Un Bayatar no detectado, Putin gritando URRA en el discurso....



lo único que puede atacar con efectividad hoy la Plaza roja sin ser derribado es un buen misil balistico. No seria nada descabellado que les cayera uno.


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

AHORA MISMO: El desfile del Día de la Victoria comienza en Moscú


----------



## Liquamen (9 May 2022)

Pues parece que no van a sacar los aviones en el desfile, dicen que por "mal tiempo". Según las imágenes de la retransmisión, para ser Moscú, hace un tiempo de puta madre.


----------



## Wein (9 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Si alguien tiene unos segundos libres pulsar reportar estas cuentas ya saben como hacerlo @elena francis @Patatas bravas @keylargof @Al-paquia basta con reportar 5 o 6 tweets en cu de esas cuentas y las van a limitar o bloquear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que Elon Musk ya no deja hacer eso, o al menos no se podrá hacer en el futuro. Va a convertir Twitter en una especie de burbuja info.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

ey, en 15 min vuelan el puente, o qué??


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Pues parece que no van a sacar los aviones en el desfile, dicen que por "mal tiempo". Según las imágenes de la retransmisión, para ser Moscú, hace un tiempo de puta madre.



Es una finta


----------



## ELVR (9 May 2022)

Sí, hombre, sí. Con Putin siempre se ha arrejuntao bien. Mire ustec otras fotos. 100% Chumlee approved.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

vaya, pues no parece que hayan volado el puente, no?


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 May 2022)

Izvestia.

Se temían un pepinazo?


*La parte aérea del desfile en Moscú en honor al 77 aniversario del Día de la Victoria se canceló debido al mal tiempo. *El 9 de mayo, RIA Novosti fue informada por el secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov.

En este día, se suponía que el "avión del fin del mundo" Il-80, el avión MiG-31I y los cazas de quinta generación Su-57 sobrevolarían la capital . Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, la parte de aviación del desfile habría sido de 77 aviones y helicópteros, exactamente la cantidad de años desde el final de la Gran Guerra Patriótica.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 May 2022)

Igual lo habéis puesto ya, pero es contenido interesante sobre Rusia/Cataluña:


----------



## Pete Best (9 May 2022)

Un discurso bastante descafeinado, cualquiera diría que están preparando a la gente para que asuma la derrota


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Vaya mierda de discurso el de Putin. Resulta que la OTAN es una amenaza e invade el único país de su entorno que no está en la OTAN.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Izvestia.
> 
> Se temían un pepinazo?
> 
> ...



Seguro que la cosa tiene mas que ver con la escasez de combustible/presupuesto/pilotos que con otra cosa. Mover mas de 70 aviones para hacer el mongolo por la tele tiene que costar un pastizal.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Seguro que la cosa tiene mas que ver con la escasez de combustible/presupuesto/pilotos que con otra cosa. Mover mas de 70 aviones para hacer el mongolo por la tele tiene que costar un pastizal.



Yo creo que tiene que ver que no tienen un buen sistema "friend or foe" y que no tenían por seguro distinguir sus aviones de un Bayatar.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (9 May 2022)

El botox man se la ha envainado de mala manera.
El desastre debe ser descomunal.


----------



## Albion (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya mierda de discurso el de Putin. Resulta que la OTAN es una amenaza e invade el único país de su entorno que no está en la OTAN.



Es fan de Polansky y el Ardor y su ¿ qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y porque han de rendirse si están defendiendo su tierra de un invasor?



Pues porque está escondida en un búnker desde hace semanas. Porque al parecer se les agota comida y medicamentos.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene que ver que no tienen un buen sistema "friend or foe" y que no tenían por seguro distinguir sus aviones de un Bayatar.



Segun tengo entendido no tienen ningun sistema de esos y por eso pintan letras en los vehiculos


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya mierda de discurso el de Putin. Resulta que la OTAN es una amenaza e invade el único país de su entorno que no está en la OTAN.



Es que esta atrapado

Por un lado va diciendo que su ejercito es poderosisimo y lo de Ucrania es una "operacion militar especial" que va segun lo planificado

Por otro lado no ha conseguido ni conquistar por completo Mariupol, casi 80 dias desde que empezo la invasion

Si ahora suelta lo de la moviliacion general, ademas de no solucionar nada porque no tiene con que equipar ni mover miles de reclutas de reemplazo, se le cae el chiringuito

Asi que disimula y chiton, aqui no ha pasado nada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 May 2022)

Liu Sivaya ha estado coqueteando con el PSOE y con el PP, esta ha debido de tratar de infiltrarse en todos lados:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vaya, pues no parece que hayan volado el puente, no?



Ese puente es lo más protegido en Rusia después de Putín, las cosas como son


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

no podían faltar en el desfile


----------



## megamax (9 May 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Es fan de Polansky y el Ardor y su ¿ qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS?



Cabron ahora tengo la canción en la cabeza.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Pues porque está escondida en un búnker desde hace semanas. Porque al parecer se les agota comida y medicamentos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es lo que os dicen la propaganda rusa, pero ya llevan asi mas de dos meses. No crees que es un rotundo fracaso por parte de los rusos que en mas de dos meses han tenido el grueso de sus tropas en una única ciudad y no han conseguido derrotarla?? 

Por otra parte te sigo diciendo, estan defendiendo su tierra y su libertad. Sabiendo que vas a morir, porque si te rindes los rusos te van a matar o porque te mataran en combate.. yo al menos si estuviera defendiendo mi tierra de invasores haria lo mismo, moriría matando. 

No harías lo mismo tu por tu tierra, tu familia y tu libertad??


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (9 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya mierda de discurso el de Putin. Resulta que la OTAN es una amenaza e invade el único país de su entorno que no está en la OTAN.



Podía haber sido bastante peor, para que nos vamos a engañar.

También podía ser mejor, que anunciara que se volvían todos de Ucrania y que la vieja esa del palco les iba a hacer un caldero de borsch bien rico, pero se ve que no tiene suficiente muerte y destrucción aún.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)




----------



## Chaini (9 May 2022)

¿Solo PP PSOE?





Como le gusta un objetivo y que le hagan casito.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya ha estado coqueteando con el PSOE y con el PP, esta ha debido de tratar de infiltrarse en todos lados:



Misma misión de la de aquella furcia-espía que se ventiló a medio partido republicano hace 3 años.









True romance? The intriguing tale of the Russian agent and her Republican lover


Was Maria Butina’s involvement with an eccentric political operative true love – or, as prosecutors allege, a facade to help the Kremlin infiltrate America’s conservative elite?




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Nuestro amigo usano James Vasquez termina su call of duty

Mi período de servicio aquí llegará a su fin pronto. Le prometí a mi esposa solo 2 meses. Cuando llegué a casa habría superado eso por semanas. Aunque nunca dije que no iba a volver


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hombreee.... que no joda el "experto este"

Estados unidos gasta en defensa mas que el resto del mundo combinado y llevan asi desde la segunda guerra mundial

Sumale que rusia tiene el PIB de Italia y la corrupcion de un pais africano, lo raro seria que tuviese la mas minima posibilidad. Los estados unidos estan dandole sopas con onda por poderes utilizando a los ucranianos (el pais mas pobre de europa) como agentes. Estamos viendo en directo la aplicacion practica del "full spectrum dominance" en accion

En caso de confrontacion directa, rusia no le aguantaria ni una semana


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

y tampoco han dicho nada de movilización general ni na, no?

vaya descafeinamiento de todo, eh?


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Los cacharritos de la OTAN celebrando el 9 de Mayo:


----------



## Chaini (9 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vaya, pues no parece que hayan volado el puente, no?



¿Tiene que ser el día 9? Precisamente todos estos troleos han puesto a Rusia en máxima alerta. Si pretendes hacer algo de esa magnitud, mejor que sea una sorpresa. Lo veo un poco locura


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los cacharritos de la OTAN celebrando el 9 de Mayo....



...compartiendo felicidad con sus hermanos rusos:


----------



## Limón (9 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Si alguien tiene unos segundos libres pulsar reportar estas cuentas ya saben como hacerlo @elena francis @Patatas bravas @keylargof @Al-paquia basta con reportar 5 o 6 tweets en cu de esas cuentas y las van a limitar o bloquear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa misma eskoria está metida a saco en el foro.
Son los mismos hijos de puta que los hilos de Puchi y cataluña, además.
Menuda gentuza miserable.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)




----------



## Chaini (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso es lo que os dicen la propaganda rusa, pero ya llevan asi mas de dos meses. No crees que es un rotundo fracaso por parte de los rusos que en mas de dos meses han tenido el grueso de sus tropas en una única ciudad y no han conseguido derrotarla??
> 
> Por otra parte te sigo diciendo, estan defendiendo su tierra y su libertad. Sabiendo que vas a morir, porque si te rindes los rusos te van a matar o porque te mataran en combate.. yo al menos si estuviera defendiendo mi tierra de invasores haria lo mismo, moriría matando.
> 
> No harías lo mismo tu por tu tierra, tu familia y tu libertad??



Liberar a los de Azovstal seria épico y un zasca en todos los morros a Putin y Kadirov. Me temo que están sentenciados desde el principio.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Esa misma eskoria está metida a saco en el foro.
> Son los mismos hijos de puta que los hilos de Puchi y cataluña, además.
> Menuda gentuza miserable.



A alguno además se le nota a la legua que es centro/suramericano y hace muchos esfuerzos por hablar como nosotros.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya ha estado coqueteando con el PSOE y con el PP, esta ha debido de tratar de infiltrarse en todos lados:



Esta exprimiendo a una manada insana de hulebragas pagafantas y se debe estar llevando ese dinero para financiar la guerra de los rusos, los orcorrusos están buscando muchas vías de financiación
-------------------------

El maligno calvo Estulin esta mas moderado (Sirvieron los reportes le asustaron)

De paso casi todo lo que coloca es mentira por ejemplo esto es mentira

*¿Recuérdela? Ella acaba de ser capturada por los rusos.*


En realidad son 3 mujeres diferentes en 3 sucesos diferentes

Foto 1 = La de franela roja cautiva por los rusos (No tiene uniforme supongo que probablemente civil no lo se) obviamente no es la misma se ve mas joven

Foto 2 = Civil herida en Kharkov Olena Kurilo, 52, las primeras horas de la "operación especial" en un bombardeo en una zona residencial densamente poblada el 25 de Febrero perdio al menos temporalmente visión de 1 ojo













Ukrainian shows off wounds after Russian claims she faked her injuries


Olena Kurilo, 52, was pictured outside her blitzed home in a powerful photo which summed up the horror of a conflict in which thousands are feared to have died.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Foto 3 = Milicianas pacos en las primeras horas en la defensa de Kiev mucho mas lejos de Kharkov casi el mismo día







Es totalmente imposible que la de franela roja sea alguna de las otras dos pues los rusos nunca controlaron ni Kharkov ni Kiev, el cabello rubio ojos claros es un fenotipo usual en esas zonas 

En los comentarios ninguno de los pro rusitos descerebrados que comentan el tweet del calvo maligno dice nada ni duda nada lo dan por cierto....................... Y de paso es un "Prestigioso escritor"


@Demi Grante @arriondas @bigmaller @Ufo

Pro rusitos el 80%+ de su contenido son puras conspiraciones y fabricaciones falsas


----------



## gargamelix (9 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Hombreee.... que no joda el "experto este"
> 
> Estados unidos gasta en defensa mas que el resto del mundo combinado y llevan asi desde la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> ...



Ucrania va a pasar de ser un títere de Rusia a tener un vínculo muy profundo con EEUU, le va a deber su misma existencia desde el primer minuto de la reafirmación nacional que está suponiendo esta guerra.

Es una profecia autocumplida pero más allá aún del peor escenario geoestratégico de los pirados del Kremlin. Es que no va a estar "bajo influencia occidental", es que va a ser aliada de EEUU a nivel existencial. Por no hablar de todo lo demás, Suecia, Finlandia, aislamiento internacional, reforzamiento OTAN, rearme europeo.... menuda panda de visionarios hay por Moscú.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Al circo ruso le crecen los enanos, DÍA DE LA VICTORIA: los rusos pierden Tsyrkuny tras la RENDICIÓN TOTAL del 115º regimiento y la Guardia Nacional


meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (9 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Si alguien tiene unos segundos libres pulsar reportar estas cuentas ya saben como hacerlo @elena francis @Patatas bravas @keylargof @Al-paquia basta con reportar 5 o 6 tweets en cu de esas cuentas y las van a limitar o bloquear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojojojo menudos caretos de manginas, estos no follan ni en una cárcel de mujeres


----------



## keylargof (9 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> AHORA MISMO: El desfile del Día de la Victoria comienza en Moscú



Brutal


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Tiene que ser el día 9. Precisamente todos estos troleos han puesto a Rusia en máxima alerta. Si pretendes hacer algo de esa magnitud, mejor que sea una sorpresa. Llamadme practica..



hombre, tenía toda pinta de troleo, principalmente por cuestiones prácticas, no hay misiles en ucrania que vuelen tan lejos

pero bueno,yoquese, como está todo tan raro


----------



## Pat (9 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Igual lo habéis puesto ya, pero es contenido interesante sobre Rusia/Cataluña:



Fake News de Libro.

Ni de coña Putin iba invadir un país del OTAN para apoyar el independencia de Cataluña.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Fake News de Libro.
> 
> Ni de coña Putin iba invadir un país del OTAN para apoyar el independencia de Cataluña.



No son fake news. Está claro que Rusia no iba a invadir un país OTAN, pero lo importante de la gestión de los servicios secretos rusos es que los independentistas sintieran que tenían un respaldo de un actor de primera fila internacional para hacer lo que hicieron.


Los servicios secretos rusos estuvieron detrás de TODOS los acontecimientos principales de 2017. De esa forma los independentistas colaron aquellas urnas, sin que los servicios secretos españoles ni franceses se enteraran de nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Exacto. Tenian la promesa de asistencia militar, con eso y otras promesas y sobornos ya tenian endulzados los oidos lo suficiente en la rue de la chocolatada para lanzarse hacia adelante en el pruces.

No se puede sentir sino absoluto asco y nausea ante gentuza que apoyo a rusia.

No se entiende reitero que las embajadas rusas no esten cerradas cal y canto, es mas, asaltadas por los GEO.



txusky_g dijo:


> No son fake news. Está claro que Rusia no iba a invadir un país OTAN, pero lo importante de la gestión de los servicios secretos rusos es que los independentistas sintieran que tenían un respaldo de un actor de primera fila internacional para hacer lo que hicieron.
> 
> 
> Los servicios secretos rusos estuvieron detrás de TODOS los acontecimientos principales de 2017. De esa forma los independentistas colaron aquellas urnas, sin que los servicios secretos españoles ni franceses se enteraran de nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

El imperio demoniaco ha estado jugando con nosotros, maniobrando para producirnos nuestra destruccion moral, economica y politica. No puede caber neutralidad ni risita floja ante una amenaza reptante de esta magnitud. El imperio pederasta tiene que ser descolonizado, hay una docena de republicas en donde otros grupos etnicos locales son mayorias. Etnias que han sufrido los genocidios y la ingenieria demográfica desde moscu, deben quedar libres y aspirar a un futuro de felicidad.


----------



## Chaplin (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No son fake news. Está claro que Rusia no iba a invadir un país OTAN, pero lo importante de la gestión de los servicios secretos rusos es que los independentistas sintieran que tenían un respaldo de un actor de primera fila internacional para hacer lo que hicieron.
> 
> 
> Los servicios secretos rusos estuvieron detrás de TODOS los acontecimientos principales de 2017. De esa forma los independentistas colaron aquellas urnas, sin que los servicios secretos españoles ni franceses se enteraran de nada.



Buena peli te montas, es normal tienes que tener mucha vergüenza del ridículo internacional que hicisteis con las urnas, jaja.
Que conste que no soy independentista, pero es que los de un lado o otro hacéis el ridículo muy a menudo con tal de justificar vuestra peli.


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

La operación especial de los rusos ha servido para ellos ocupar Jerson y parte del Donbas, de resto es un absoluto fracaso y una gran victoria para el mundo occidental, debido a que nos hemos dado cuenta de que:

. Rusia ha estado durante decenios en guerra híbrida contra occidente.
. El oscuro secreto de Putin no sólo por miembro de la kgb sino también de la Stasi.









Vladímir Putin fue más que un espía ruso


Un antiguo carnet revela su secreto




www.elsoldemexico.com.mx




3. La motivación no es política es económica.
4. Tiene un ejército chapucero.
5. El mundo ya no le tiene miedo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

igual que echenike entonces



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya ha estado coqueteando con el PSOE y con el PP, esta ha debido de tratar de infiltrarse en todos lados:


----------



## Chaplin (9 May 2022)

Esta que es la segunda parte de la peli del txuski, ¿eres su chupapollas?
España en la Otan un problema, ¿dile a algún americano que ponga a España en el mapa?
España es una puta mierda en decadencia como Estado, hace el ridículo cada día y su tendencia es ir a desaparecer, lleváis siglos perdiendo territorio haciendo el canelo y vuestra tropa de élite son los legionarios...


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

Como estan los polacos

El embajador de la Federación Rusa en Polonia fue atacado mientras intentaba poner flores en el cementerio de los soldados soviéticos, lo rociaron con pintura roja, - Medios rusos









Nuevas imágenes del desfile


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

Cantabrischen lander dijo:


> El botox man se la ha envainado de mala manera.
> El desastre debe ser descomunal.



Dentro de poco tiempo su mayor preocupación será que no le juzguen y le ahorquen.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que esta atrapado
> 
> Por un lado va diciendo que su ejercito es poderosisimo y lo de Ucrania es una "operacion militar especial" que va segun lo planificado
> 
> ...



Una finta en toda regla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

El dominio estrategico y tactico es Ucraniano, el dominio tecnologico es OTAN. Los rohirrim saben jugar verdaderamente al AJEDREZ, la defensa italiana rompepiernas.
Los EEUU dejaron al gobierno de afganistan armado y entrenado y se desmorono ante follacabras con aks; al final puedes apoyar con cañones de neutrones y rifles de antimateria a la gente, pero nunca podras darles ni moral, ni cojones ni cerebro.



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## keylargof (9 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como estan los polacos
> 
> El embajador de la Federación Rusa en Polonia fue atacado mientras intentaba poner flores en el cementerio de los soldados soviéticos, lo rociaron con pintura roja, - Medios rusos
> 
> ...



Enormes los polacos!


----------



## Chaplin (9 May 2022)

El ídolo actual de Franco sería Putin, dejate de películas anormal.


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

En el fondo son unos machangos: la bandera nazi de la z y la comunista para contentar a todos las ideologías extremas occidentales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 May 2022)

Wikipedia da por finalizada la Batalla de Jarkov en su artículo: Victoria decisiva ucraniana, Jarkov liberada, rusos expulsados a decenas de kms


La batalla de Kharkiv es un enfrentamiento militar alrededor de la ciudad de Kharkiv en Ucrania como parte de la noreste de Ucrania y del este de Ucrania durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania en 2022 . [10] [11] Kharkiv, ubicada a solo 30 kilómetros (19 millas) al sur de la frontera entre Rusia y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como estan los polacos
> 
> El embajador de la Federación Rusa en Polonia fue atacado mientras intentaba poner flores en el cementerio de los soldados soviéticos, lo rociaron con pintura roja, - Medios rusos
> 
> ...



Es que después de lo de Katyn quiera "honrar" a los caídos rusos...........................


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Es que después de lo de Katyn quiera "honrar" a los caídos rusos...........................



Presidente 
@AndrzejDuda
en reunión con asociación de familias de Katyn: hace años, las autoridades rusas admitieron que habían cometido la masacre de Katyn, pero la actual Rusia, que tiene ambiciones imperiales, lo ha vuelto a negar en repetidas ocasiones https://poland.liveuamap.com/en/2022/9-may-president-andrzejduda-at-meeting-with-katyn-families… vía 
@prezydentpl


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Es una fiesta imperialista del orco, tendria que estar prohibido por alentar el expansionismo exterminador ruso. Las que cayeron tras el telon de acero no tienen nada que celebrar hasta 1989



César Borgia dijo:


> Es que después de lo de Katyn quiera "honrar" a los caídos rusos...........................


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Menudo cizañero HDLGP que es el khan, metiendose con la tumba de un ex jefe de estado Español, que falta de respeto y ganas de corroer. Está claro que a Franco lo odian. Ahora imaginate lo que hacen desde las embajadas cuando en visita oficial el enando ajedrecista ya desestabiliza sin poder evitarlo en la cara de todo el mundo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (9 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


>



George Floyd pancho.


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Visto como les gusta a los soldados tik tokear, lo cual no es malo dado que les da ese puntito de moral de _mama mira _y sirve para que esten comunicados con la opinion de millones, da rostro al combatiente, aparte de que obtenemos informacion del frente, los nuevos equipos tendrían que traer zocalos para camaras go-pro ect, con tonos del fallero insertados ad hoc. Porque poner a uno grabando resiente el expertise.



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Esos hilos se tienen que tirar, se tienen que tirar en cataluña y en hispanoamerica y aqui. Aunque la tesis de que la extrema izmierda antihispana y del sabotaje está siendo orquestada por el kremlin parece evidente, incluso al punto de diseñarles agendas como la ofensiva de la memoria historica


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 May 2022)

Es un photoshop mal hecho.


----------



## At4008 (9 May 2022)

Por si a alguien le interesa ver cómo son las bombas rusas que lanzan dardos:


----------



## Ufo (9 May 2022)

Continúa creciendo el número de muertos en Ucrania....Los que dicen que no hay que parar la guerra vaya a Ucrania a luchar


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1052487
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052488
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052489
> 
> ...



Es una guerra. Muere gente en ambos bandos. Pero que se acabe es fácil. Russians GO HOME.

Por cierto, aquí un tanquista y quien sabe si posible medallista olimpico ruso que ha pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## Ufo (9 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es una guerra. Muere gente en ambos bandos. Pero que se acabe es fácil. Russians GO HOME.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí un tanquista y quien sabe si posible medallista olimpico ruso que ha pasado a mejor vida.



Pero no que solo iba reclutas a Ucrania??


La diplomacia está para evitar esas muertes, les gustó o no a los follanglos Rusia no va desaparece así que tendrás que convivir o acabaremos todos muertos


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Pero no que solo iba reclutas a Ucrania??
> 
> 
> La diplomacia está para evitar esas muertes, les gustó o no a los follanglos Rusia no va desaparece así que tendrás que convivir o acabaremos todos muertos



No te entiendo. Aprende a expresarte mejor de forma escrita y luego vienes a discutir con los mayores.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (Recopilación dentro)


Esta guerra nos está dejando grandes momentos, pero ha llegado la hora de elegir, podéis votar varias opciones porque entiendo que es imposible quedarse con solo una en algún caso: Hundimiento del Moskva, su buque insignia Retirada desorganizada de Kiev y de la zona centro y norte del país...




www.burbuja.info












actualizado a 09/05, aun podeis participar


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esos hilos se tienen que tirar, se tienen que tirar en cataluña y en hispanoamerica y aqui. Aunque la tesis de que la extrema izmierda antihispana y del sabotaje está siendo orquestada por el kremlin parece evidente, incluso al punto de diseñarles agendas como la ofensiva de la memoria historica



Ese fenómeno de la naturaleza llamado Zapatero es un antiespañol que con su grupo comunista - totalitario - propiciador de golpes de estado, llamado de Puebla, está en confabulación con la mafia internacional rusa.





__





StackPath






www.google.com












El Grupo de Puebla reclama la retirada de las sanciones contra Rusia


El Grupo de Puebla (GP), que reúne a dirigentes izquierdistas y populistas de América Latina, ha mostrado en un comunicado su "profunda preocupación por el reciente curso de l




amp.elmundo.es












Rusia no es la agresora, sólo se defiende - Contigo Puebla


Es cierto que todos queremos la paz y nos sorprendió el anunció de la operación militar especial de Rusia para pacificar la región del Donbass, desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania, pero fue una medida de vida o muerte que se vio obligado a tomar el gobierno ruso, veamos las razones.




contigopuebla.mx






*Los estrechos vínculos de fundadores del Grupo de Puebla con el Gobierno de Putin*



LOS GOBIERNOS DE CORREA Y MORALES RECIBIERON GENEROSOS PRÉSTAMOS RUSOS





El expresidente de Ecuador, Rafael Correa, junto al expresidente de Bolivia, Evo Morales. Reuters

INICIOACTUALIDAD​Raúl Tortolero | 26 febrero, 2022
Los líderes del *Grupo de Puebla*, que ha llamado a abandonar las sanciones a Rusia tras el *ataque a Ucrania*, mantuvieron siempre una estrecha relación con *Vladimir Putin* y sus gobiernos fueron beneficiados por generosos préstamos del presidente ruso.
Fundado en 2019 en México, *el Grupo de Puebla es el club del «progresismo*» e integra en sus filas a toda suerte de socialistas -y comunistas- en el amplio espectro del marxismo posmoderno. Así, el *Grupo de Puebla agrupa liderazgos personales de la izquierda hispanoamericana*, sobre todo, pero también de España, entre los que destaca el expresidente del Gobierno, *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero*, y la ministra de Igualdad, *Irene Montero.*



> *El Grupo de Puebla reclama la retirada de las sanciones contra Rusia*



​Los fundadores más conocidos del Grupo de Puebla, expresidentes o presidentes socialistas como Rafael Correa, Evo Morales o Alberto Fernández han sostenido una estrecha relación con la Rusia de Vladimir Putin, quien fue Primer Ministro entre 1999 y 2008, y luego Presidente desde 2012 hasta el presente*. Sus países recibieron apoyo económico, préstamos, y respaldo político y militar del Gobierno ruso.*
Así, Rusia estableció estrechas relaciones con *Rafael Correa*, presidente de Ecuador de 2007 a 2017, fundador del Grupo de Puebla y prófugo de la Justicia en su país. En 2008, el intercambio comercial entre Ecuador y Rusia ascendió a cerca de mil millones de dólares. Correa exportó básicamente bananas y flores. En octubre de 2009, Rusia firmó con él –durante la primera visita del sudamericano a Moscú- una *alianza estratégica* que incluyó acuerdos en temas de economía, cultura, seguridad y combate al terrorismo y al narcotráfico. Para tal fin, Rusia vendió en ese primer momento dos helicópteros a Quito (Mi-17) cuyo costo se elevó a 22 millones de dólares.
Desde ese año, Rusia ya había establecido relaciones firmes con los países miembros de la *Alternativa Bolivariana para los Pueblos de Nuestra América (ALBA)* para dotarles de préstamos y proveerles armas, entre otras cosas a cambio de materia prima y el reconocimiento de Abjazia y Osetia del Sur como estados independientes. Venezuela y Nicaragua no tardaron en otorgar ese reconocimiento que pedía Rusia; Ecuador no cedió en este punto.
Rusia concedió el 15 de junio de 2011 un crédito a Ecuador por 123 millones de dólares para financiar el proyecto hidroeléctrico* Toachi Pilatón. *Correa ya había estado en negociaciones con la empresa Inter Rao del Gobierno ruso para buscar atraer inversiones en el plan hidroeléctrico. Tras la caída de la URSS en 1991, Rusia había suspendido sus créditos para Hispanoamérica.
En noviembre de 2013, durante una visita a Rusia con carácter oficial, *Correa gestionó un préstamo de 2.500 millones de dólares para Ecuador* para destinarlo a sectores estratégicos. Lo hizo tras una suspensión de otro crédito que había pedido a China, pero cuyas condiciones luego no quiso aceptar… y se fue a refugiar en los brazos de Vladimir Putin.
*Correa también recibió tres doctorados «honoris causa» de Rusia*: el primero en octubre de 2009, por la Universidad Estatal de relaciones Internacionales (de Moscú), el segundo en octubre de 2013, por la Universidad Rusa de la Amistad de los Pueblos, y el tercero por la Universidad Estatal de los Urales.
*Evo Morales* -presidente de Bolivia entre 2006 y 2019, y fundador del Grupo de Puebla-, *viajó a Rusia en febrero de 2009*, en una visita oficial, oportunidad en la que se firmó un memorándum de intenciones con el Presidente de esa nación *Dmitri Medvedev*, en el que se preveía conceder a Bolivia un crédito para el equipamiento militar y un acuerdo con Gazprom, el emporio ruso de gas, para exploración y explotación.
En 2010, Putin viajó a Venezuela y se reunió con *Hugo Chávez*, y de paso, también, por separado, con Evo Morales, que pidió un préstamo a Rusia en 2010, nada menos que para comprar helicópteros y usarlos «para combatir el narcotráfico». Vladímir Putin le concedió más de 100 millones de dólares para los helicópteros, tanto como para comprar un avión presidencial hecho en Rusia, un Antonov.
El acuerdo signado entre ambas naciones incluía permitir la construcción de centros rusos para mantenimiento técnico en Bolivia, con lo cual Rusia acrecentaba sus operaciones en Hispanoamérica.
Evo Morales realizó en julio de 2013 una segunda visita a Rusia, invitado a participar en el Foro de los Países Exportadores de Gas y reunirse con Putin y llamarlo a estrechar las relaciones de Rusia y sobre todo a aumentar sus inversiones en América Latina.
En julio de 2019, Morales fue una vez más a Moscú y se reunió con Putin, ahora para buscar concretar la construcción de la central nuclear más alta del mundo, a más de 4.000 sobre el nivel del mar, en Bolivia. En esa ocasión, los mandatarios también acordaron cooperación para la explotación del litio.
*Alberto Fernández*, presidente de Argentina*, viajó a Rusia entre el 2 y el 6 de febrero de 2022*, donde dijo a Putin que Argentina estaba dispuesta a convertirse en la puerta de América Latina para la influencia rusa.
La idea de Fernández es que *Argentina deje de ser un país satélite de Estados Unidos y el FMI para convertirse en uno del bloque ruso-chino*. «Estoy empecinado en que la Argentina tiene que dejar de tener esa dependencia tan grande que tiene con el Fondo y Estados Unidos, tiene que abrirse camino hacia otros lados y ahí Rusia tiene un lugar muy importante», dijo a Putin, según la agencia Telam.
Tras esa reunión, Fernández se dirigió a China para ahora entregarse en los brazos de *Xi Jinping* y convertirse en una «colonia comunista» a cambio de 20.000 millones de dólares que le servirán para inyectar ánimo a una economía por los suelos, con una inflación alta y con impuestos para todo.
El coordinador ejecutivo del Grupo de Puebla, *Marco Enríquez-Ominami*, quien fue también candidato a la presidencia de Chile (en primera vuelta), impulsó la candidatura (en segunda vuelta) a la presidencia de Chile de *Gabriel Boric*. «El triunfo de Boric es del progresismo latinoamericano», consideró la red en un comunicado.


> Conversar con jóvenes de *#Rusia* sobre el progresismo en Latinoamérica es tremendo desafío. Hoy estuve en la Universidad de San Petersburgo en estreno del documental *@alfondoizq*. *pic.twitter.com/sub3yJ974a*
> — Marco Enríquez-Ominami (@marcoporchile) *February 10, 2020*



*Marco Enríquez-Ominami sostuvo vínculos con Rusia*, país que *visitó a inicio del año 2020*, y donde se reunió incluso con jóvenes universitarios, de la Universidad de San Petersburgo, para promover su documental _“Al fondo a la izquierda”_.
VER MÁS ARTÍCULOS DE ACTUALIDAD​
*por Raúl Tortolero.*

Escritor, conferencista. Consultor político. Doctorado en Derechos Humanos. Maestría en Filosofía, Cultura y Religión. Activista católico, provida y profamilia. Presidente de “Nueva Derecha Hispanoamericana”. Ex Secretario de Comunicación del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional del PAN. Premio Nacional de Periodismo 2007, otorgado por la ONU en México. Analista Geopolítico. Su más reciente libro: “La Contrarrevolución Cultural frente al marxismo posmoderno”.
Edito.
Zapatero exhortando a Rusia y a China para poner a EEUU en una situación imposible.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 May 2022)

Alguien comento sobre que Ucrania y EEUU estarian muy unidos tras la guerra


Aun mas lo estara con Polonia que se ha volcado


Ya solo falta quebla oposición Bielorrusa derribe al dictador. El escudo de la oposición bielorrusa es igual al lituano


Lituania, Bielorrusia, Polonia y Ucrania


Unidas y hermanadas

Como en epoca de la confederación


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

no se podia saber
se merece hilo propio



Nicors dijo:


> Ese fenómeno de la naturaleza llamado Zapatero es un antiespañol que con su grupo comunista - totalitario - propiciador de golpes de estado, llamado de Puebla, está en confabulación con la mafia internacional rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





Embajador ruso es acribillado y bañado por una tomatada en público







www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

La armada rusa se alineó para el desfile


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Yo si fuera un soldado ruso desertaría. Cuando menos se lo esperan les cae un pepinazo y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Fake News de Libro.
> 
> Ni de coña Putin iba invadir un país del OTAN para apoyar el independencia de Cataluña.



FAKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

Analistas occidentales comentando el discurso de Putin


*Vladimir Putin said there was no doubt Moscow’s “special military operation” in Ukraine would achieve its result,* according to Russian state-owned news agency Tass.

The Russian president was speaking after overseeing the annual military parade on Moscow’s Red Square to mark the Soviet Union’s victory over Nazi Germany in the second world war.

Putin was quoted by Tass as saying:



> All plans are being fulfilled. A result will be achieved - on that account there is no doubt.



Dice que se "obtendra el resultado" pero no dice cual


Los analistas dicen que la ausencia de declaraciones especificas sobre Ucrania, falta de anuncios de victorias, nada de mobilizacion general, nada de amenazas nucleares quiere decir que Putin se ha quedado sin ideas o ha decidido ignorar la situacion


----------



## Pat (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No son fake news. Está claro que Rusia no iba a invadir un país OTAN, pero lo importante de la gestión de los servicios secretos rusos es que los independentistas sintieran que tenían un respaldo de un actor de primera fila internacional para hacer lo que hicieron.
> 
> 
> Los servicios secretos rusos estuvieron detrás de TODOS los acontecimientos principales de 2017. De esa forma los independentistas colaron aquellas urnas, sin que los servicios secretos españoles ni franceses se enteraran de nada.



10,000 soldados es una invasión.

No digo que Putin no habrá sido capaz de financiar a los independistas, pero ni de cona iba mandar 10,000 militares para ayudar a una Cataluña independiente.



En cuanto a las conspiraciones sobre los rusos detrás de todo acometimiento en 2017, tampoco cuela, Rusia no es capaz de organizar nada, mucho menos en secreto.


----------



## At4008 (9 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> 10,000 soldados es una invasión.
> 
> No digo que Putin no habrá sido capaz de financiar a los independistas, pero ni de cona iba mandar 10,000 militares para ayudar a una Cataluña independiente.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que Rusia se hubiera atrevido a mandar 10.000 militares para invadir un país de la OTAN y otra cosa es que Puigdemont pidiera que mandaran 10.000 militares para apoyar la rebelión.


Puigdemont pidió.

* No tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo. Ultimo comentario sobre pelomocho.


----------



## kenny220 (9 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> 10,000 soldados es una invasión.
> 
> No digo que Putin no habrá sido capaz de financiar a los independistas, pero ni de cona iba mandar 10,000 militares para ayudar a una Cataluña independiente.
> 
> ...



Podían ser hombrecitos verdes como en Crimea. 

Cuando los GAR de la Guardia Civil custodiaban el Prat, que pasa si aparecen hombrecitos verdes? Aunque luego hablaran catalan con acento ruso.


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Una cosa es que Rusia se hubiera atrevido a mandar 10.000 militares para invadir un país de la OTAN y otra cosa es que Puigdemont pidiera que mandaran 10.000 militares para apoyar la rebelión.
> 
> 
> Puigdemont pidió.
> ...



Yo no creo que el Puigdemont le pidiese efectivos a Putin, es mas, yo no creo que el Puigdemont quisiese la independencia, que vivia muy bien jugando a dos barajas

Otra cosa es que se le complicase la cosa internamente en cataluña y decidiese "hacer algo"

Y entre esas cosas que decidio hacer fue acercarse a Putin, que por aquel entonces ya estaba financiando y promoviendo todos los lios posibles dentro de la UE

Es mas, yo creo que ni el Pugdemont se diese cuenta de lo que estaba haciendo, para el probablemente era todo un juego y una manera de sacar tajada


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es una guerra. Muere gente en ambos bandos. Pero que se acabe es fácil. Russians GO HOME.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí un tanquista y quien sabe si posible medallista olimpico ruso que ha pasado a mejor vida.



Qué cachondo el redactor del twit "fue eliminado"


----------



## keylargof (9 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> ¿Tiene que ser el día 9? Precisamente todos estos troleos han puesto a Rusia en máxima alerta. Si pretendes hacer algo de esa magnitud, mejor que sea una sorpresa. Lo veo un poco locura



Aùn queda dìa  

Lo importante es que los orcos están acojonados y con unos niveles de ansiedad por las nubes.

Ucrania si que tiene misiles para zumbarse el puente, pero los interceptarían posiblemente las defensas antiaéreas orcas.

Lo que se va a usar para tirar el puente de los border line ruskis es un UAV o unmanned armed vessel. Un barco bomba, vamos.


----------



## Qualo (9 May 2022)

Creo que no es auténtica. Ese fotograma es del vídeo del desfile con las lavadoras, así que supongo que será parte del cachondeo.
Edit: he seguido leyendo mensajes y veo que ya te habían contestado.


----------



## Fiallo (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A alguno además se le nota a la legua que es centro/suramericano y hace muchos esfuerzos por hablar como nosotros.



Como el boliviano evomoralista de bloqueduro.


----------



## Chaini (9 May 2022)

Alguien ha visto en la parada a Gerasimov? Tal vez ha pillado la gripe...


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Aflora la preocupación en la tv estatal rusa: admiten que la movilización es inútil ya que no pueden reponer el material y solo con chatarra no vale







www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Alguien ha visto en la parada a Gerasimov? Tal vez ha pillado la gripe...



Eso en rusia lo curan con unas cataplasmas de polonio


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo no creo que el Puigdemont le pidiese efectivos a Putin, es mas, yo no creo que el Puigdemont quisiese la independencia, que vivia muy bien jugando a dos barajas
> 
> Otra cosa es que se le complicase la cosa internamente en cataluña y decidiese "hacer algo"
> 
> ...



En el juzgado está, en investagaciones de la gc, los rusos ofertaron gentes del wagner.


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

Rusia bombardea Odesa cuando estaba George Michel

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha justificado este lunes su ofensiva en Ucrania como la “única decisión correcta”. “Fue una decisión forzada, oportuna y la única correcta. La decisión de un país soberano, fuerte, independiente”, ha dicho en su discurso para el Día de la Victoria, que conmemora los 77 años de la derrota de los nazis. El mandatario ruso ha evitado referencias específicas al desarrollo de la guerra y ha eludido anuncios militares concretos. Sin embargo, ha acusado a Estados Unidos y la OTAN de haberse negado “a escuchar los llamamientos de Moscú para crear un nuevo sistema de seguridad” y ha remarcado que “el horror de una guerra mundial no debe repetirse”. El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha destacado en un mensaje de vídeo que “pronto” Ucrania celebrará dos Días de la Victoria, mientras que “otros países, ninguno”. Mientras, la ofensiva del Kremlin sigue azotando varios puntos del país. Las autoridades militares ucranias han denunciado este lunes un ataque con cuatro misiles en la región de Odesa, en el sur. El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, que se encontraba en la ciudad como parte de un viaje oficial para mostrar su apoyo a Ucrania, se ha visto obligado a resguardarse. Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, ha alertado de que los ataques rusos contra la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal se han reanudado tras la salida de un convoy de Naciones Unidas para la evacuación de civiles.


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> En el juzgado está, en investagaciones de la gc, los rusos ofertaron gentes del wagner.



pero los pidio el Puchi o no?

Yo no estoy muy metido en el tema, y aunque parece que si habia algun descerebrado independentista que abogaba por la via violenta, no estoy seguro que el presidente de la generalitat estuviese por la labor

Pero puedo estar equivocado


----------



## Nicors (9 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> pero los pidio el Puchi o no?
> 
> Yo no estoy muy metido en el tema, y aunque parece que si habia algun descerebrado independentista que abogaba por la via violenta, no estoy seguro que el presidente de la generalitat estuviese por la labor
> 
> Pero puedo estar equivocado



Bueno hay fuentes que dicen que los Rusos lo ofertaron pero que el Puigdemont no lo quiso, pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta igual si igual no, quien sabe; yo pongo al mismo al mismo nivel de locura a lazis y rusos.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Rusia lanza un mensaje a la OTAN exhibiendo por primera vez su armamento de última tecnología en el desfile del Día de la Victoria







www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Rusia lanza un mensaje a la OTAN exhibiendo por primera vez su armamento de última tecnología en el desfile del Día de la Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

[+18] Mientras se desfila en la Plaza Roja, miles de rusos muertos se apilan en bolsas en trenes frigoríficos y otros son enterrados por ucranianos


Este es el respeto que le tiene Rusia (luego alguno se atreve a compararla con Europa y no con la cultura asiatica mongoloide) a sus meros números sacrificables, y a sus familiares, amigos, etc: Mientras Rusia desfila en la Plaza Roja, miles de sus soldados muertos se apilan en bolsas en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Limón (9 May 2022)

Lo que ofrecieron los rojos a los catalufos fueron grupos de comandos para tomar las instalaciones estrategicas.
Contaban que con eso y una movilizacion masiva en la calle el gobierno se rendiria.
Hubiera estado gracioso ver a los GAR poner algunas cosas en su sitio, pero les faltaron cojones.


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

Está borracha perdida. No es profesional. El FSB no le ha mandado aquí para hacer esto en estado de embriaguez.


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

Estos tienen la "cabra" en la ventana


Aquí se desfila como se tiene que hacer , con patadas si hace falta


----------



## Casino (9 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aùn queda dìa
> 
> Lo importante es que los orcos están acojonados y con unos niveles de ansiedad por las nubes.
> 
> ...




"nave" tiene el mismo sentido que en español, se trata de una aeronave.


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2022)

Fake, pero bonito. 

Someone filmed a very beautiful fake about the Crimean Bridge.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Mientras Rusia desfila en la Plaza Roja, miles de sus soldados muertos se apilan en bolsas en trenes frigoríficos , informa 
@AJEnglish
. los rusos se niegan a tomarlos, por lo que #Ukraine podría incluso tener que enterrarlos a nuestro propio costo. #RussianWarCrimes #Kyiv


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, un desfile del 9 de mayo en Kharkiv...


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2022)

Buaaaa, buaaaaa, a tomar por culo llorona. 

"El ataque al embajador ₚ de Rusia en Varsovia fue organizado por activistas ucranianos. Uno de los activistas cuenta cómo sucedió.
Mientras tanto, el ₚ, Rusia retirará a su embajador de Polonia y expulsará al embajador polaco del país."




Slava Ucrayni !! (o como se ponga, que lo que cuenta es la intención).


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Éxito de la contraofensiva de Ucrania contra los invasores fascistas rusos en los alrededores de la ciudad de Kharkiv. El Batallón de Defensa Territorial 227 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa que Verkhnyi Saltiv, Zamulivka, Bayrak y Rubizhne han sido liberados.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Imágenes de drones que muestran varios equipos rusos destruidos como resultado de los ataques de artillería de la 81.a Brigada Aeromóvil de Ucrania. Geolocated at Krymky, Donetsk Oblast.


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2022)

"Hoy, en el centro de Tomsk, en la Federación Rusa, se organizaron puntos para el reclutamiento de soldados para un contrato de guerra con Ucrania. Había colas en ambos puntos."


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

__





La participación aerea en el desfile en Moscú fue cancelada debido al clima...


uhmmm veamos .....




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

Rumores... no me extrañaría lo mas mínimo que pudieran ser "voluntarios a la fuerza" al no disponer de la tropa suficiente
movilización oculta lo llaman


*EMPLEADOS DEL METRO DE MOSCÚ AMENAZADOS CON SER ENVIADOS A LA GUERRA COMO "VOLUNTARIOS"*
Organizaciones de derechos humanos consideran que tal iniciativa es una de las herramientas de la movilización “oculta” liderada por el Estado.

La línea directa de la Coalición para la objeción de conciencia al servicio militar recibió un mensaje de la esposa de un empleado del Metro de Moscú. Ella buscó la ayuda de abogados, ya que su esposo fue informado en el trabajo sobre una posible movilización, "si no hay suficientes soldados para ser enviados a la 'operación especial'.
Nestka contactó a esta mujer. Ella solicitó el anonimato y transmitió una conversación que tuvo su esposo con sus superiores.

“En una reunión en el depósito del metro, verbalmente, claramente, sin doble sentido, se ordenó a todos los hombres que se sometieran a un examen médico extraordinario para su posterior posible envío a la guerra en Ucrania”, dijo. - Se refirieron a ciertas órdenes, decretos, órdenes de las autoridades de la ciudad de Moscú, el Ministerio de Defensa y el gobierno de la Federación Rusa, y los documentos no se presentaron ni para revisión ni para revisión, tampoco recogieron firmas. . Se afirmó con precisión y claridad que el liderazgo está obligado a asignar un cierto número de personas para un posible envío a la guerra.

Agregó que a los empleados “sin presión, entre tiempos” se les amenazó con que aquellos que no estuvieran de acuerdo podrían, en el mejor de los casos, ser despedidos y, en el peor de los casos, enfrentarían responsabilidad penal “según las leyes de tiempos de guerra”.

Según activistas de derechos humanos, tal reclutamiento de “voluntarios” es evidencia de que la movilización en Rusia ya está en marcha, incluso si no se ha anunciado oficialmente.

En la víspera del 9 de mayo, los medios de comunicación y los políticos extranjeros dijeron que Rusia podría anunciar la movilización. Esta probabilidad fue informada por el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, así como por fuentes informadas estadounidenses y de Europa occidental de CNN. En su opinión , una declaración formal de guerra y movilización permitiría a Putin compensar las pérdidas del ejército ruso en Ucrania, que, según los interlocutores de CNN, ascienden a al menos 10.000 personas.

Contrariamente a los informes de los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros, durante su discurso anual en el Desfile de la Victoria, Vladimir Putin no dijo nada sobre la movilización. Pero los expertos creen que, de hecho, ya está en pleno apogeo.

“Así como una guerra continúa sin una declaración de guerra, la movilización continúa sin una declaración de movilización”, dice Sergey Krivenko, coordinador de la iniciativa de derechos humanos Ciudadanos y Ejército . Ya lo vemos. En toda Rusia, los voluntarios y contratistas son reclutados a través de comisarías militares. Creo que la situación seguirá desarrollándose en la misma línea”. Según el activista de derechos humanos, a menudo se atrae a los voluntarios para que firmen contratos, prometiéndoles una gran recompensa monetaria.

“Recientemente hablé con un abogado de la comisaría militar de Moscú. Según ella, los voluntarios acuden a ellos todos los días”, dice Krivenko. “Es una historia muy difícil con los voluntarios, es una zona gris. No está claro cómo se reclutan, qué contratos se concluyen allí, a dónde se envían para recibir capacitación. Se les promete una cosa, pero en realidad es carne de cañón”.

Aleksey Tabalov, director de la organización de derechos humanos School of the Conscript, explica: si la movilización se anunciara oficialmente en Rusia, entonces aquellos que están en la reserva de las fuerzas armadas serían en primer lugar reclutados en el ejército. Pero hasta el momento no se sabe nada sobre este tipo de llamadas.

Al mismo tiempo, según Tabalov, los rusos obligados al servicio militar comenzaron a ser convocados activamente a las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar y se les entregó una orden de movilización, un documento que los obliga, en caso de movilización, a llegar al lugar designado. hora de recogida en el lugar indicado, sin esperar citaciones adicionales.

“La gente teme que recibir una orden de este tipo signifique automáticamente que serán enviados a la guerra. No, esto es una ilusión. Sin embargo, el hecho de que haya comenzado un proceso activo de emisión significa que el Ministerio de Defensa quiere comprender con cuántas bayonetas puede contar la Federación Rusa si se declara la guerra ”, dice Tabalov.









Сотрудников московского метрополитена грозятся отправить на войну «добровольцами» - Вёрстка


Правозащитные организации считают, что такая инициатива — один из инструментов «скрытой» мобилизации, которую ведет государство




verstka.media


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)




----------



## duncan (9 May 2022)

Más madera:









Eslovaquia ofrece su flota de tanques T-72M a Ucrania a cambio de MBT Leopard 2. – Galaxia Militar


el ministro de Defensa eslovaco Jaroslav Nad ofreció donar 30 carros de combate principales de fabricación soviética T-72M o IFVs (vehículos de combate de infantería) blindados de oruga a Ucrania a cambio de tanques Leopard 2 de fabricación alemana.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 May 2022)

__





Múltiples reportes informan que los soldados rusos están comenzando a desobedecer órdenes y sabotear su propio material para no ir al frente


Intercepted Calls Catch Russian Troops Sabotaging Vladimir Putin’s War Plans by Breaking Tanks (thedailybeast.com) "Simplemente me niego": las escuchas telefónicas atrapan a las tropas de Putin rompiendo sus propios tanques en un esquema de sabotaje Los combatientes rusos han estado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y de las otras tienen, pero están sarrosas y no detonan.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Alguien ha visto en la parada a Gerasimov? Tal vez ha pillado la gripe...



estaría ocupado en el frente... o en siberia en un gulag... o en...


----------



## Papa_Frita (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Está borracha perdida. No es profesional. El FSB no le ha mandado aquí para hacer esto en estado de embriaguez.



"¡Mira, mira, mira! ¡Nos han roto la pancarta!"


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)

Arsa, quillo, arriquitaun, si parece que estan bailando flamenco


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Está borracha perdida. No es profesional. El FSB no le ha mandado aquí para hacer esto en estado de embriaguez.



esta a medio paso de ser la nueva ludopatrona

le falta cambiar el knebep por soberano y que la kgb le deje de pagar el piso


----------



## paconan (9 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Veo y subo..


----------



## El cogorzas (9 May 2022)

Buen vidrio del presi ukro en este día, un discurso bastante más inspirado que el del sátrapa de moscovia.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

Estoy tan dormido que he puesto los post en otro hilo  y tan cansado que los cito en este 



Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguna idea de que hace este en Lituanía?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052948
> 
> ...





Mundocruel dijo:


> Y por cierto hoy parece que los usanos les toca descanso, o estarán a otras cosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052956


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

Y "algo" ha pasado esto tiene pinta de una alerta, son 3 cazas y una cisterna


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Bloomberg: La economía de Rusia se enfrenta a la peor recesión en tres décadas. Bloomberg citó un pronóstico interno del Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia.


----------



## ELVR (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Está borracha perdida. No es profesional. El FSB no le ha mandado aquí para hacer esto en estado de embriaguez.



Tan pizpi que parecía y ahora no quiero ni pensar lo que te pasaría si llegas a casa tarde después de haber tomando unas cervezas con los compis y tienes a la Liu esperándote con el rodillo y los rulos.







ahora entiendo a nuestro mariscal.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Parece que tiene 90 años. A su lado sleepy Joe está hecho un chaval.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bloomberg: La economía de Rusia se enfrenta a la peor recesión en tres décadas. Bloomberg citó un pronóstico interno del Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia.



pues estara entre el 30% y el 50% de bajada, yo preferiria que Ucrania fuera de la Otan antes que eso.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





Dr Polux dijo:


>



ellos dicen que no, que tienen suficientes existencias para toda la guerra, pero superioridad aerea no tienen y despues de joder los dos barcos aun menos, no hace falta hundirlos solo cegar los radares.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

¡Azovstal hoy! ¡Mariupol es Ucrania!

Clamaron su control el 14 de marzo, con vídeo del 'Batallón TikTok' incluido acribillando un edificio. Clamaron haber reducido toda resistencia en ella el 24 de abril. El día de la Victoria, la bandera contínua ondeando en Azovstal.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pues estara entre el 30% y el 50% de bajada, yo preferiria que Ucrania fuera de la Otan antes que eso.




en Europa también vamos a recibir lo nuestro, el camino facil del gas ruso y los alemanes, tan espabilados que son


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

La ocupación rusa de la región norte de Kharkiv se derrumba al oeste del río Siverskyi Donets. Además de las ganancias informadas anteriormente, los defensores ucranianos han liberado a Rus'ki Tyshky y Borshchova y están luchando por el control de Lyptsi.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> en Europa también vamos a recibir lo nuestro, el camino facil del gas ruso y los alemanes, tan espabilados que son



pero por cada punto de pib que baje alemania, rusia 3. Si se trata de camino a la perdicion elllos van mas rapido.


----------



## El cogorzas (9 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Está borracha perdida. No es profesional. El FSB no le ha mandado aquí para hacer esto en estado de embriaguez.



Hay una Sivaya para todos los paladares, uno de los secretos del putinismo es su planteamiento atrapalotodo para atraer al mayor número de incautos posibles. Ateos, creyentes, fachas, rojos, indepes, españolistas, indigenistas, tradicionalistas, altos, bajos, feos y guapos. Lo malo de este funambulismo ideológico es que no suele arrancar del todo fuera de las fronteras turkmongolas, tarde o temprano se acaba viendo el plumero y eso no gusta un pelo.

¿Cuál es vuestra ideología? Da igual, tengo una Sivaya para vosotros, adaptada a vuestras preferencias.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero por cada punto de pib que baje alemania, rusia 3. Si se trata de camino a la perdicion elllos van mas rapido.



Si, y les va a costar sacar los materiales a otros mercados porque la logistica es la que es. Pero todos vamos a perder y al final para nada


----------



## Trovador (9 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Parece que tiene 90 años. A su lado sleepy Joe está hecho un chaval.


----------



## EGO (9 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Parece que tiene 90 años. A su lado sleepy Joe está hecho un chaval.



Este "compa" esta ya muerto.









Putin anuncia que ha recibido una tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra el coronavirus


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha informado este domingo de que ha recibido una tercera dosis de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## txusky_g (9 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Hay una Sivaya para todos los paladares, uno de los secretos del putinismo es su planteamiento atrapalotodo para atraer al mayor número de incautos posibles. Ateos, creyentes, fachas, rojos, indepes, españolistas, indigenistas, tradicionalistas, altos, bajos, feos y guapos. Lo malo de este funambulismo ideológico es que no suele arrancar del todo fuera de las fronteras turkmongolas, tarde o temprano se acaba viendo el plumero y eso no gusta un pelo.
> 
> ¿Cuál es vuestra ideología? Da igual, tengo una Sivaya para vosotros, adaptada a vuestras preferencias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052992



Ya sabéis qué hacía para hacerse amiguita de todos esos, ¿verdad? Siempre hombres curiosamente. Pues eso, agente rusa deluxe.


----------



## El cogorzas (9 May 2022)

Os traigo un video con llamadas interceptadas a la horda. Como veréis los orcos tienen la moral por las nubes, brootal.


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

Oryx acaba de actualizar el listado: 700 IFV (blindados ) rusos caput confirmados...









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## moncton (9 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Más madera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lo tonto, alemania no entrega material a ucrania directamente pero va rellenando huecos de otros paises

Y siempre es mejor que les den los mismos tanques que ya tienen a los ucranianos


----------



## César Borgia (9 May 2022)

Llega la OTAN a Kiev.........


----------



## FernandoIII (9 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene ser un turcomongol borracho, drogadicto y criminal


----------



## At4008 (9 May 2022)

En siguientes ediciones del desfile tienen que incorporar una columna de granjeros


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pues estara entre el 30% y el 50% de bajada, yo preferiria que Ucrania fuera de la Otan antes que eso.



No te equivoques. El guano de Rusia es guano para todos.

El Banco Central ruso lleva una estrategia parecida a la que desencadenó la crisis del 98. La suerte les sonríe en parte porque el petróleo y el gas tienen buen precio pero como el guano se acumule en EEUU el efecto mariposa va a sé acojonante.

Si Europa y EEUU no consumen China no produce, no compra petróleo y Rusia puede hacer catacrok. 

Pero bueno, dicen los follaputins y los follachinos que India y China van a absorber la demanda occidental. Yo digo que miau.

O se aniquila a Mr. Botox o habrá dolor.


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esclarecedora discusión con @delhierro
> 
> Le tenía por casi el único izquierdista moderado y consecuente con sus ideas del foro. Ya veo que está intoxicado por el Hilo General de la Guerra, me imagino que será su principal fuente de información.
> 
> ...



Mira listillo, soy un tipo educado que suele mantener los debates si hay un nivel minimo.

Eres simplemente un puto fanatico IDIOTA. Si IDIOTA, lo primero que dije es que buscamos entre la mierda para intentar saber que esta pasando. Claro que es lo que yo hago , tu evidentemente no.

Cualquiera puede colgar lo que quiera, y los medios pueden manipular todo menos tu jodido cerebro si lo tienes , lo que no es tu caso. Yo me guardo mis simpatias cuando analizo las cosas. Y no insulto nunca a nadie primero.

Mi cerebro me decia que si los ucranianos el dia antes de el dia de la victoria hubieran podido tomar la isla habria 1000 videos. Y efectivamente no los han sacado hoy. Los rusos mantienen el islote, y los han dado una buena zurra. Cuando luchas por una isla estrtategica ( yo no la veo tan importante con los medios actuales pero bueno ) , el que se queda con la isla GANA. Y el que la intenta asaltar PÏERDE. Y generalmente como en cualquier asalto anficio si tienes que retirarte lo hace con muchas bajas.


Podria haber resultado al contrario, no tenemos toda la información. Pero los insultos , tu chuleria , y tu estupidez sobraban. Sobraban aunque hubieras tenido razon, lo que evidentmente no es el caso.

Si fueras menos fanatico, te habrias dado cuenta que nadie manda un helicoptero a una isla que controla para evacuarla LLENO. Y que la gente no desembarca de los helis en semicirculo en su territorio.

Los rusos.


https://tass.com/defense/1448813



Son bastante zotes con el manejo de la información, da la impresión que se la pela la opinión de los demas. Pero en esto se equivocan, porque su buen manejo afecta a la moral , propia y enemigo.

Yo sacaria un video de la isla, y de los muertos. Cuando nos contaron los ucranianos su "heroica" defensa, y la muerte con medallas incluidas de los apuestos defensores ....los rusos tardaron semanas en sacarlos vivitos y coleando , sin una sola herida porque simplemente se habian rendido. Pero la jodida realidad acabo saliendo a la luz. Pero la menejaron mal, pudieron ridiculizar al Zelenki y esas cosas salvan vidas y acortan las guerras.

* Me ha gustado lo de izquierdista moderado. Simplemente no soy fanatico de nada. Todo el mundo puede cagarla, es mejor denunciar una cagada que seguir al "jefe" al precipicio. En el 2014 era un agente de la otan porque opinaba que putin la cagaba retrocediendo y que al final tendria una guerra más grande...que cosas.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y "algo" ha pasado esto tiene pinta de una alerta, son 3 cazas y una cisterna
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052961



Pues han cambiado los cazas pero la cosa sigue igual


----------



## ELVR (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues han cambiado los cazas pero la cosa sigue igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053061



Es extraño, los cazas suelen operar en patrullas de 2 ó 4. De vez en cuando, para interceptaciones puntuales, uno. 

Es raro ver sólo 3 aviones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira listillo, soy un tipo educado que suele mantener los debates si hay un nivel minimo.
> 
> Eres simplemente un puto fanatico IDIOTA. Si IDIOTA, lo primero que dije es que buscamos entre la mierda para intentar saber que esta pasando. Claro que es lo que yo hago , tu evidentemente no.
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo de listillo y por los insultillos, no pasa nada.

Mira, creo que estás abducido e intoxicado. No es una opinión, te lo intentaré demostrar con datos.

Yo me leo todos los días la prensa rusa, de Ucrania, inglesa, alemana y española. Y en el foro entro a todo tipo de hilos. 

Acabo de leer tu historial y he visto que los últimos 300 mensajes (si, 300, no he buscado más) son del hilo General de la Guerra. Salvo este mensaje y el de la isla.

Ese hilo General es una auténtica bazofia, yo ya casi ni entro ni lo leo porque es un hilo de intoxicación..

Por eso creo que estás abducido e intoxicado.

En este hilo de Txusky se ponen cientos de vídeos de los ucras, pocos de los rusos, porque también hay pocos. Pero lo compenso entrando a otros hilos y la prensa rusa.

Lo siento, acepto ser un listillo pero estoy mucho mejor informado que tú.

Repito, ese hilo General da arcadas, es intoxicación Putin al 90% Y mira que a me gusta leer de todo.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es extraño, los cazas suelen operar en patrullas de 2 ó 4. De vez en cuando, para interceptaciones puntuales, uno.
> 
> Es raro ver sólo 3 aviones.



Pues sí pero ya han sido 2 formaciones de 3, el cisterna junto a los cazas ya ha tenido episodios anteriores, pero mas al norte, por presencia de aviones rusos.

Por cierto tanto la compra como el repintado creó polémica en su día









Boris Union Jack jet makeover to cost taxpayer almost £1m


BORIS Johnson's VIP plane makeover is to cost almost £1m, it has been revealed.




www-heraldscotland-com.translate.goog











Edito porque acaba de salir otra pareja, supongo a relevar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 May 2022)

Para traducciones del ruso al español/inglés lo mejor es usar el traductor de Yandex, va muchísimo mejor que el de Google, lo mismo para otros idiomas del este de Europa o Asia Central.





__





Yandex Translate – dictionary and online translation between English and over 90 other languages.


Free online translation from French, Russian, Spanish, German, Italian and a number of other languages into English and back, dictionary with transcription, pronunciation, and examples of usage. Yandex.Translate works with words, texts, and webpages.




translate.yandex.com


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (9 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Llega la OTAN a Kiev.........



Llega? Es que se fue en algún momento?


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

La cosa se pone interesante, parece que al final están de ejercicios















Maestros del aire rojo: Un día típico con los Falcon 20 de Draken Europe


Draken Europe y sus tripulaciones a bordo del avión de guerra electrónica Dassault 20 entrenan diariamente a las tripulaciones de la RAF y de los países aliados. Le explicamos un día típico de trabajo para ellos




www.key.aero


----------



## Plutarko (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues han cambiado los cazas pero la cosa sigue igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053061



No os emocioneis tanto que todos los días están por esa zona de maniobras.

Es de primero de fligthradar24 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No te equivoques. El guano de Rusia es guano para todos.
> 
> El Banco Central ruso lleva una estrategia parecida a la que desencadenó la crisis del 98. La suerte les sonríe en parte porque el petróleo y el gas tienen buen precio pero como el guano se acumule en EEUU el efecto mariposa va a sé acojonante.
> 
> ...



rusia esta sobrevalorada en su orgullo, es un estado fallido se aguanta por su ejercito, sus oligarcas y sus gobernantes autoritarios. Sus tácticas militares estan por debajo de la capacidad de su material belico, este era su fuerte, economicamente es mucho mas debil que militarmente, y ambas capacidades estan unidas a su suerte. Rusia no puede competir contra todo occidente economicamente, estas sanciones son debastadoras exponencialmente con el tiempo. Rusia es una economia minera, a modo de ejemplo si tu le das con un martillo a un iphone y lo destrozas en mil pedazos y separas sus materiales y los llevas a vender, te van a dar 4 dolares por ellos ( esto es lo que produce Rusia), si tu vendes el iphone nuevo vale 1000 dolares( esto es lo que produce occidente). No se puede comparar el daño que sufrira Rusia comparado al resto de paises prooccidentales.

si la guerra continua se masca la tragedia de un colapso sovietico, volveran las sopas con piel de patata. cual es el motivo de esta guerra? Es que no esta claro a dia de hoy, ni el balance entre beneficios y perdidas, a la larga el coraje de continuar no va a dar el exito, porque este dependia de la preparacion previa y sin ella les llegara el fracaso.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> rusia esta sobrevalorada en su orgullo, es un estado fallido se aguanta por su ejercito, sus oligarcas y sus gobernantes autoritarios. Sus tácticas militares estan por debajo de la capacidad de su material belico, este era su fuerte, economicamente es mucho mas debil que militarmente, y ambas capacidades estan unidas a su suerte. Rusia no puede competir contra todo occidente economicamente, estas sanciones son debastadoras exponencialmente con el tiempo. Rusia es una economia minera, a modo de ejemplo si tu le das con un martillo a un iphone y lo destrozas en mil pedazos y separas sus materiales y los llevas a vender, te van a dar 4 dolares por ellos ( esto es lo que produce Rusia), si tu vendes el iphone nuevo vale 1000 dolares( esto es lo que produce occidente). No se puede comparar el daño que sufrira Rusia comparado al resto de paises prooccidentales.
> 
> si la guerra continua se masca la tragedia de un colapso sovietico, volveran las sopas con piel de patata. cual es el motivo de esta guerra? Es que no esta claro a dia de hoy, ni el balance entre beneficios y perdidas, a la larga el coraje de continuar no va a dar el exito, porque este dependia de la preparacion previa y sin ella les llegara el fracaso.



Sí, puedo estar de acuerdo y hundir más en la mierda a Rusia en mis comentarios pero la realidad es que Europa se sostiene en gran parte sobre Rusia. La culpa la puedes echar a los alemanes por confiar en Rusia y a nosotros por confiarnos a ellos, cuando ni rusos ni alemanes son de fiar. 

El tema es que ahora hay un laberinto de cojones. La solución es difícil, pero si tengo claro algo es que primero hay que eliminar a Rusia y desde luego, después hacer algo con nuestros gobernantes, porque telilta. 
Ahora mismo mi opinión sobre nuestros gobernantes es que o son muy torpes o son muy malos (de maldad no de inoperancia) y ambas cosas son nefastas. 

Nuestras libertades de hunden a toda hostia y yo creo que aquí somos lo suficientemente inteligentes para darnos cuenta de ello.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Ojo con esto ha pasado desapercibido





Eso es que han puesto a la industria de armamento a funcionar con intensidad. Rusia tiene un problema. A USA esta guerra le viene bien. Y ojo que hay gente analizando movimientos, puede haber cosas de alcance. Nada sucede porque si. Me pregunto por los de la decadencia USA.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Españoles en primera linea


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

El observador de francotiradores ruso fue capturado en el óblast de Mykolaiv, mientras que su camarada francotirador consiguió KIA después de que las SOF ucranianas los detectaran.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 May 2022)

Bonnie y Clyde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








así les va en la guerra, como en los conciertos "patrióticos"


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Los rusos se quedan sin misiles Llevamos ya demasiados días con esas afirmaciones. Habría que distinguir varia cosas: 
1-Que Rusia se quede sin existencia de misiles modernos 
2-Que Rusia se quede sin las reservas estratégicas para una guerra contra la OTAN


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira listillo, soy un tipo educado que suele mantener los debates si hay un nivel minimo.
> 
> Eres simplemente un puto fanatico IDIOTA. Si IDIOTA, lo primero que dije es que buscamos entre la mierda para intentar saber que esta pasando. Claro que es lo que yo hago , tu evidentemente no.
> 
> ...



la isla en si es una plataforma de tiro avanzada, el problema es que las fragatas que debian darle cobertura ya no estan operativos o estan hundidos, eso desemboca en que no hay superioridad aerea en el sur sobre el mar negro, a rusia le queda material militar para 2 meses a este nivel de perdidas diarias y el colapso económico esta previsto para junio si militarmente aguantan. El helicoptero derribado en tierra en la isla era Ruso.


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la isla en si es una plataforma de tiro avanzada, el problema es que las fragatas que debian darle cobertura ya no estan operativos o estan hundidos, eso desemboca en que no hay superioridad aerea en el sur sobre el mar negro, a rusia le queda material militar para 2 meses a este nivel de perdidas diarias y el colapso económico esta previsto para junio si militarmente aguantan. El helicoptero derribado en tierra en la isla era Ruso.



Eso es una chorrada. ¿ lo de no les que da material os lo creeis y todo ? Vengo coño no seais fanaticos. Si estan atacando con una mano a la espalda. 
Nadie desembarca de esa forma en su terreno. .

Nadie al quie le quedan 4 aviones, los arriesga para tirar dos pepinos en una isla , si para una operación más ambiciosa como recuperarla y vender el exito el dia de la victoria. 

Por lógica la explicación de los rusos cuadra, y son los que mantienen la isla. La de los ucranianos hace aguas por todos lados. 

Los rusos afirma que los muertos del intento de asalto andan por allí, como afirmaron antes que la guarnición inicial ucraniana se habia rendido sin pegar un tiro. Lueog aparecieron, tiempo al tiempo. Todos pueden mentir es una guerra. La lógica es tu amiga.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojo con esto ha pasado desapercibido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto se parece a la ley de Rooselvet en la segunda guerra mundial del cash and carry!


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

El 227.º Batallón de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial (una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine ) afirma que liberaron 4 pueblos más al noreste de la ciudad #Kharkiv : Verkhniy Saltiv, Zamujlivka, Bairak y Rubizhne. Los rusos fueron empujados más hacia la frontera.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

¡Miembros de la comunidad gitana luchando por Ucrania!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso es lo que os dicen la propaganda rusa, pero ya llevan asi mas de dos meses. No crees que es un rotundo fracaso por parte de los rusos que en mas de dos meses han tenido el grueso de sus tropas en una única ciudad y no han conseguido derrotarla??
> 
> Por otra parte te sigo diciendo, estan defendiendo su tierra y su libertad. Sabiendo que vas a morir, porque si te rindes los rusos te van a matar o porque te mataran en combate.. yo al menos si estuviera defendiendo mi tierra de invasores haria lo mismo, moriría matando.
> 
> No harías lo mismo tu por tu tierra, tu familia y tu libertad??



Tu pregunta es pura retórica.

Que salga a la superficie y presente combate. Con suerte mata a 2 enemigos antes de morir.

Ah, no. Es más heroico morir de hambre encerrada en un subterráneo... Así ni ayuda a su patria, ni a su familia ni a ella misma.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada. ¿ lo de no les que da material os lo creeis y todo ? Vengo coño no seais fanaticos. Si estan atacando con una mano a la espalda.
> Nadie desembarca de esa forma en su terreno. .
> 
> Nadie al quie le quedan 4 aviones, los arriesga para tirar dos pepinos en una isla , si para una operación más ambiciosa como recuperarla y vender el exito el dia de la victoria.
> ...



lo hacen porque pueden, porque las fragatas encargadas de dar cobertura aerea no estan ni se les espera, sino de que vuelan sukoi uk como pedro por su casa?

rusia no puede defender ni siquiera las partes anexionadas, el desempeño militar es pesimo a todos los niveles. Se han presentado a la selectividad sin haber estudiado y drogados en la noche anterior!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El 227.º Batallón de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial (una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine ) afirma que liberaron 4 pueblos más al noreste de la ciudad #Kharkiv : Verkhniy Saltiv, Zamujlivka, Bairak y Rubizhne. Los rusos fueron empujados más hacia la frontera.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Tu pregunta es pura retórica.
> 
> Que salga a la superficie y presente combate. Con suerte mata a 2 enemigos antes de morir.
> 
> ...



Cada uno pone las reglas que quiera en el combate, lo importante es sobrevivir y hacer que el enemigo destine mas recursos para su toma y se desgaste.

Este tio es uno de los comandantes de Azov: Ilya Samoilenko. Le revientan un brazo y le ponen una prótesis y el tio sigue luchando y haciendo bajas a sus enemigos. Un héroe y lo dicho, lucha por la libertad e independencia de su pais


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo hacen porque pueden, porque las fragatas encargadas de dar cobertura aerea no estan ni se les espera, sino de que vuelan sukoi uk como pedro por su casa?



¿ sabes algo de aviación ? Esta claro que no. Vuelan extremadamente bajo. De todas formas acabaron en el mar.



> rusia no puede defender ni siquiera las partes anexionadas, el desempeño militar es pesimo a todos los niveles. Se han presentado a la selectividad sin haber estudiado y drogados en la noche anterior!



¿ anexionadas ? A ver Putin no quiere más que las republicas, (yo opino que se equivoca porque occidente ni va a levantar las sanciones, ni dejar de usar lo que quede de Ucrania de ariete contra rusia ) Si encuentras donde ha dicho que van a anexionarse otros territorios me avisas.

El rollete ridiculo este prepotente ¿ es marca de la casa ? . Parece qeu no podeis hablar de algo sin decir chorradas de ese tipo.


----------



## Turbamulta (9 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo hacen porque pueden, porque las fragatas encargadas de dar cobertura aerea no estan ni se les espera, sino de que vuelan sukoi uk como pedro por su casa?
> 
> rusia no puede defender ni siquiera las partes anexionadas, el desempeño militar es pesimo a todos los niveles. Se han presentado a la selectividad sin haber estudiado y drogados en la noche anterior!



Lo de la isla es más por el tema simbólico que otra cosa. En el supuesto de que los ucranianos la recuperaran tendrían el mismo problema que los rusos, es un pedrusco de 600 metros de largo, el material que se ponga ahi va a servir para tiro al blanco del adversario. Ni hace falta nada sofisticado, con mandar un par de Tu-22 a rociar con bombas convencionales desde gran altura los volatilizan con que caigan la mitad en la isla.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Ya ni entierran a sus muertos los ruskis


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)

Realidades en el Donbas

El ruso informado en Donbas, Sladkov, está furioso por el bombardeo de Donetsk el 9 de mayo y revela la realidad de la línea del frente: una *proporción de fuerzas de asalto de 1 a 1*, no puede alejar a las fuerzas ucranianas, no se ve bien para el lado ruso.



Este fue el problema con esta etapa de la operación de Rusia. Rusia podría reequilibrar sus fuerzas para concentrarse en Donbas, pero también Ucrania. Difícil tener éxito asaltando posiciones defensivas fortificadas sin una ventaja numérica en tierra o superioridad aérea.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ sabes algo de aviación ? Esta claro que no. Vuelan extremadamente bajo. De todas formas acabaron en el mar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



colocar un gobierno titere es un eufemismo de republicas , moldavia esta ahi calentando que sale. En Irak no volaban bajo ni el segundo dia de contienda, enterraban los tanques… a 10.000 km, no me jodas despues de tres meses de guerra!

si te parece intrascendente o poco importante, no ridiculice el dedo que señala la luna, eso es un argumentó rendundante de prepotencia desmedida.

por cierto se distinguir un avion de cuerpos celestes, y haberlos haylos ucranianos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 May 2022)

Cómo va la cosa?

Espero que sean capaces de tomar Moscú antes de que el S&P500 llegue a cero...


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

El “Día de la Victoria” fue el día en que Putin volvía a mostrar al mundo que esta enfermo. Que lleva una manta sobre su regazo, contrario a los veteranos de la WWII que le superan en años.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Lo de la isla es más por el tema simbólico que otra cosa. En el supuesto de que los ucranianos la recuperaran tendrían el mismo problema que los rusos, es un pedrusco de 600 metros de largo, el material que se ponga ahi va a servir para tiro al blanco del adversario. Ni hace falta nada sofisticado, con mandar un par de Tu-22 a rociar con bombas convencionales desde gran altura los volatilizan con que caigan la mitad en la isla.



si pero uno de los primeros objetivos en la guerra fue esta isla, sera nostalgia pero estan todos interesados! Sin cobertura desde las fragatas ya no es tan facil avanzar la linea de defensa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El “Día de la Victoria” fue el día en que Putin volvía a mostrar al mundo que esta enfermo. Que lleva una manta sobre su regazo, contrario a los veteranos de la WWII que le superan en años.



tiene mas numeros de parkinson que de cancer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

hay un Viego HDLGP que le pega a la ucraniana con un palo? está en el calabozo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

¿ a Borrel le han hecho un ritual de humillación Franc-Masón?


Cada dia que pasa todo se pone mas extraño




www.burbuja.info







Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa todo se pone mas extraño



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

BORREL 
EL ESTADO DE LA UE 


*" TENGO QUE DECIR ESTAS COSAS ... SI NO ME CASCAN " *

​


----------



## Turbamulta (10 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si pero uno de los primeros objetivos en la guerra fue esta isla, sera nostalgia pero estan todos interesados! Sin cobertura desde las fragatas ya no es tan facil avanzar la linea de defensa.



Más que las fragatas de por si lo que parece que no sacan demasiado a pasear los rusos son sus unidades de alerta aerea temprana ¿ donde están ? lo que dices arriba de que en Irak no volaban ni bajo ni de ninguna otra forma es porque siempre había medios AEW 24/7 que todo lo que se movía por encima del suelo lo enganchaban en nada ¿ donde están los A-50 rusos ? en teoría tienen una treintena pero se siguen viendo pájaros ucranianos de vez en cuando. ¿ No operan ?¿ no lo hacen las 24h ?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

LOS OJOS NEGROS | MORADO DE BORREL | LA TEORIA DE LOS RITOS DEL BLACK EYE CLUB

O LOS SINTOMAS DE HABER RECIBIDO UN

* " PARASITO VRILL" O DRONE *










LA FOTO EN SI ES REAL ESTA EN LAS GALERIA DE ARTE Y TODO

*DALI*

* CON UN DRON PARASITO VRILL*

ALLEGEDLY











SALVADOR DALI - FORMIDABLE MAG - Art


Salvador Dalí comes home to Madrid's Contemporary Art Museum Reina Sofia with the biggest retrospective ever on the divine artist.




www.formidablemag.com











de @ LetalFantasy,








ETERNA - ¿PODRÁN LOS PARÁSITOS VERIFICAR EL ARN DEL CÓDIGO DE CREACIÓN DE DIOS?







www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Vovschanks a tiro piedra muy importante para complicar los suministros desde belgorod





Dr Polux dijo:


> La ocupación rusa de la región norte de Kharkiv se derrumba al oeste del río Siverskyi Donets. Además de las ganancias informadas anteriormente, los defensores ucranianos han liberado a Rus'ki Tyshky y Borshchova y están luchando por el control de Lyptsi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


>


----------



## Feriri88 (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053227





Le pones labios y es Carmen de Mairena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 May 2022)




----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo hacen porque pueden, porque las fragatas encargadas de dar cobertura aerea no estan ni se les espera, sino de que vuelan sukoi uk como pedro por su casa?
> 
> rusia no puede defender ni siquiera las partes anexionadas, el desempeño militar es pesimo a todos los niveles. Se han presentado a la selectividad sin haber estudiado y drogados en la noche anterior!



Lo de sin haber estudiado es metafórico pero lo de drogado es literal. Que conste que estoy contra la invasión rusa de Ucrania, por mucho que los extremistas ucranianos hayan estado provocando. Pero que Rusia no de la talla me parece una mala noticia. Deja el mundo a merced de una sola superpotencia, que precisamente tampoco es muy aliada nuestra y multitud de naciones y pueblos sin protección.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

No hay dia que EL FALLERO no haga su aparicion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

A ver, Rusia basicamente no se ha dedicado a joder a los EEUU (creo que rusia sabe que tiene una deuda moral con USA por los suministros de la 2gm y eso limita mucho su agresion, tambien la venta de alaska muestra que entiende que peuden ser aliados globales; en cambio contra españa por la division azul y por derrotarlos nos tienen cruzados; por eso tenemos la extrema izmierda mas asquerosa de todo occidente incluyendo la eta y SPM), se ha dedicado a jodernos a nosotros, vease el Pruces, la ETA, los sabotajes energeticos, el frente polisario...
Ahora me diras eso nos pasa por ser aliados de EEUU, pero en el mensaje has dicho que tampoco es que sea muy aliada nuestra, asi que basicamente te puedes ir ATPC



Dadaista dijo:


> Lo de sin haber estudiado es metafórico pero lo de drogado es literal. Que conste que estoy contra la invasión rusa de Ucrania, por mucho que los extremistas ucranianos hayan estado provocando. Pero que Rusia no de la talla me parece una mala noticia. Deja el mundo a merced de una sola superpotencia, que precisamente tampoco es muy aliada nuestra y multitud de naciones y pueblos sin protección.


----------



## Thom son (10 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Lo de sin haber estudiado es metafórico pero lo de drogado es literal. Que conste que estoy contra la invasión rusa de Ucrania, por mucho que los extremistas ucranianos hayan estado provocando. Pero que Rusia no de la talla me parece una mala noticia. Deja el mundo a merced de una sola superpotencia, que precisamente tampoco es muy aliada nuestra y multitud de naciones y pueblos sin protección.



De lo que hay que tener miedo, la mala noticia, sería que Rusia o Putín se sintieran derrotados -que no es el caso ahora ya que es imposible diferenciar entre propaganda y realidad-. Probablemente no lo iban a aceptar porque el precio a pagar sería muy caro. Y entonces... mas vale no pensarlo. No sé cómo hay tanto babieca que ama tanto el peligro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)




----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

Thom son dijo:


> De lo que hay que tener miedo, la mala noticia, sería que Rusia o Putín se sintieran derrotados -que no es el caso ahora ya que es imposible diferenciar entre propaganda y realidad-. Probablemente no lo iban a aceptar porque el precio a pagar sería muy caro. Y entonces... mas vale no pensarlo. No sé cómo hay tanto babieca que ama tanto el peligro.



Correcto, un hombre humillado y acorralado, solo que tiene armas nucleares. Como putear a un borracho con una escopeta cargada


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A ver, Rusia basicamente no se ha dedicado a joder a los EEUU (creo que rusia sabe que tiene una deuda moral con USA por los suministros de la 2gm y eso limita mucho su agresion, tambien la venta de alaska muestra que entiende que peuden ser aliados globales; en cambio contra españa por la division azul y por derrotarlos nos tienen cruzados; por eso tenemos la extrema izmierda mas asquerosa de todo occidente incluyendo la eta y SPM), se ha dedicado a jodernos a nosotros, vease el Pruces, la ETA, los sabotajes energeticos, el frente polisario...
> Ahora me diras eso nos pasa por ser aliados de EEUU, pero en el mensaje has dicho que tampoco es que sea muy aliada nuestra, asi que basicamente te puedes ir ATPC



A ese sitio mejor vete tu que posiblemente tengas mas experiencia. Un equilibrio entre bloques da margen para moverse a los pequeños. Un monopolio no. Sin Rusia hay paises vendidos como Armenia y los países árabes en general. Con EeUU de unica potencia habrá países con barra libre (uk, Israel), Marruecos de protegido y España que lo tendrá imposible en Canarias, Ceuta, Melilla o Gibraltar


----------



## Thom son (10 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Correcto, un hombre humillado y acorralado, solo que tiene armas nucleares. Como putear a un borracho con una escopeta cargada



Sí. Y no hay modo de que los simples que desean la derrota de uno u otro bando, sobre todo del otro, entiendan que esto puede tener fatales consecuencias, especialmente para los europeos cuyos dirigentes, por cierto, parecen haber perdido la cordura.
Por lo menos en tiempos de Kennedy y Kruschev, cuando la crisis de los misiles, existía un teléfono rojo y algo de sensatez por ambas partes que ahora parece que definitivamente se han perdido.




__





kennedy y kruschev - Buscar con Google






www.google.es





El triunfalismo y la propaganda son malos consejeros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

1º Tu planteamiente es tan falaz como suponer que es bueno que existan criminales porque así la gente honrada puede jugar a dos bandos entre policía y mafia organizada. El orden occidental basado en la suma no nula, es diferente al orden imperialista decimononico basada en la suma nula o en el poder es limitado si lo tienes tu no lo tengo yo.
2º Como decia es muy bueno que ese imperio de mierda desaparezca pues no ha hecho otra cosa sino sabotajear España. Que desaparezcan plagas es cosa de agradecer.
3º La UE, China, son más bloque de lo que serán los carniceros de bucha, que es solo un estado patrocinador del terrorismo y poco más, asi que tampoco se pierde multipolaridad, se pierde fundamentalmente un estado dedicado a enmierdar la estabilidad mundial.
4º Es tu papel en el palanganato decir que ejque hay que darle una salida al criminal, que está muy loco. No es el primero que lo dice. Pues chico, nada de eso, en la biblia no pone en ninguna lado que hay que dar salida a Satanas; que se vuelva loco si quiere, leña y punto. Es una cuestion moral, espiritual. Los follaorcos vais de reserva espiritual de noseque y todos vuestros calculos son materialistas, masacrando para controlar puercos metros cuadrados de baldio.

En fin que ya va siendo hora de que te vallas ATPC



Dadaista dijo:


> A ese sitio mejor vete tu que posiblemente tengas mas experiencia. Un equilibrio entre bloques da margen para moverse a los pequeños. Un monopolio no. Sin Rusia hay paises vendidos como Armenia y los países árabes en general. Con EeUU de unica potencia habrá países con barra libre (uk, Israel), Marruecos de protegido y España que lo tendrá imposible en Canarias, Ceuta, Melilla o Gibraltar


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 May 2022)

Colapso *ruso en karkiv. Pero el you tuber pro ruso niño rata, *cosas militares decía que Ucrania no tenía capacidad de hacer ofensivas


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 1º Tu planteamiente es tan falaz como suponer que es bueno que existan criminales porque así la gente honrada puede jugar a dos bandos entre policía y mafia organizada. El orden occidental basado en la suma no nula, es diferente al orden imperialista decimononico basada en la suma nula o en el poder es limitado si lo tienes tu no lo tengo yo.
> 2º Como decia es muy bueno que ese imperio de mierda desaparezca pues no ha hecho otra cosa sino sabotajear España. Que desaparezcan plagas es cosa de agradecer.
> 3º La UE, China, son más bloque de lo que serán los carniceros de bucha, que es solo un estado patrocinador del terrorismo y poco más, asi que tampoco se pierde multipolaridad, se pierde fundamentalmente un estado dedicado a enmierdar la estabilidad mundial.
> 4º Es tu papel en el palanganato decir que ejque hay que darle una salida al criminal, que está muy loco. No es el primero que lo dice. Pues chico, nada de eso, en la biblia no pone en ninguna lado que hay que dar salida a Satanas; que se vuelva loco si quiere, leña y punto. Es una cuestion moral, espiritual. Los follaorcos vais de reserva espiritual de noseque y todos vuestros calculos son materialistas, masacrando para controlar puercos metros cuadrados de baldio.
> ...



Mejor vete tu que tienes mas experiencia y luego me cuentas. La Ue puede sustituir a Rusia como potencia? No bebas tanto de noche que te sienta mal. China? Es una incógnita,pero dado que su armamento de elite es el ruso o una copia de este pues tengo una duda razonable. En la Biblia dice dar leña a Satanás? No se si seras evangelista y puedes leer la Biblia a tu antojo, yo soy católico y la interpreta la Iglesia y nunca dijo eso. Soy un foolaorco? Mi primera frase es estoy en contra de la invasión fe Ucrania, ponte las gafas chato.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Es decir @Dadaista antes de que te vallas decididamente a ejercer a mosku, permíteme ser más didáctico y préstame mucha atención. El problema basico de los siervos del khan como es tu caso, es que no podeis sacar la cabeza del retrete de satanas, os gusta estar con la cabeza metida entre la inmundicia de satán. Quiero que entiendas meridianamente de lo que estoy hablando al decir esto.

Ponte la peninsula Iberica; españa y portugal. Si españa estubiera llena de tragabostas de satanas como tu, entones el calculo seria el siguiente; España tendrá más poder cuanto menos tenga portugal. Entonces españa desplegaria una satanica maquinaria de sabotaje, debilitamiento de portugal a la par que en consonancia a esa percepcion del poder organizaria la propia sociedad española feudalmente. El resultaro seria que portugal ya no tendria poder, pero los españoles tampoco tendrian poder para digamos vivir mas de 72 años de media.

El modo occidental, europeo y cristiano de entender la peninsula iberica en cambio es diferente. El poder no es una suma nula, sino que el poder es algo que se crea en las condiciones de paz publica y buena vecindad, asi la convivencia con Portugal permite tener a españa más poder contante y sonante; porque nos permite a los españoles tener mejores toallas hasta los 84 años. Como digo, y esto los que teneis la cabeza metida en el retrete de satanas no lo entendeis, el poder se crea continuamente cuando dejas de joder al personal.

Esto es algo que el khanato no entiende, porque no entiende de hermandad, es una nacion que arrastra la brutaliadd y los malos tratos desde la epoca de los mongoles, es un imperio que generacion tras generacion arroja al mundo una nueva hornada de psicopatas, es un remolino de maldad que se perpetua, los abusos en los horfanatos rusos son mecanismos que perpetuan el mal; los abusados de hoy seran los abusadores del mañana. Cosa que polonia y las balticas ya estan hermanadas de facto por un vinculo de amistad, ahora se suma ucrania y eso si sera una limpida hermandad eslava en la UE. El unico vinculo que es capaz de producir el khanato es mediante la brutalidad y la imposicion. La unica forma de constituir poder, es aplastando a los demas.


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es decir @Dadaista antes de que te vallas decididamente a ejercer a mosku, permíteme ser más didáctico y préstame mucha atención. El problema basico de los siervos del khan como es tu caso, es que no podeis sacar la cabeza del retrete de satanas, os gusta estar con la cabeza metida entre la inmundicia de satán. Quiero que entiendas meridianamente de lo que estoy hablando al decir esto.
> 
> Ponte la peninsula Iberica; españa y portugal. Si españa estubiera llena de tragabostas de satanas como tu, entones el calculo seria el siguiente; España tendrá más poder cuanto menos tenga portugal. Entonces españa desplegaria una satanica maquinaria de sabotaje, debilitamiento de portugal a la par que en consonancia a esa percepcion del poder organizaria la propia sociedad española feudalmente. El resultaro seria que portugal ya no tendria poder, pero los españoles tampoco tendrian poder para digamos vivir mas de 72 años de media.
> 
> ...



Lee bien lo que escribo. No me gusta que Rusia tenga poder, lo que no me gusta es que USa tenga un monopolio. Que pasaria entonces si España tiene conflicto en Gibraltar? O en Canarias con Marruecos (mas que posible)? Que pasará a Armenia contra Turquía? Estaríamos vendidos a los lobbies correspondiente y estamos muy mal colocados. 
Postdata, no te voy a responder, no por falta de educación sino por no llenar un hilo serio con cuestiones que se están desviando de la guerra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Me esperaba movilización masiva, está claro que tras el ridículo discurso pasivo-agresivo de Pouting las oportunidades de Ucrania para ganar la guerra aumentan. Evidentemente ver colapsar del todo al imperio demoniaco ese estaria muy bien, pero no puede suceder a costa de las vidas de los ucranianos y será mejor que la guerra termine cuanto antes con el mínimo numero de orcos habiendo entrado en ucrania.

Evidentemente es falso que Pol put este preocupado por las vidas de la gente del Dombas, porque sino no hubiera llevado a los chechenos a asesinarlos a discrecion, esta preocupado por acumular una puerca hectarea de terreno mas en su mapita de gran dictador. Pero si esa va a ser su retorica, evidentemente su amigito Olaf y del partido SPD podria prometerle que cuando crimea y el hardbass esten en la UE se respetaran escrupulosamente los derechos humanos de los rusofonos (cosa que hace mejor ucrania que rusia), porque la UE tiene expertise en ese tipo de historias que por algo tiene un monton de mamandurrias dedicadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Ves como no has entendido nada so subnormal, que esos calculos funcionan enter los que teneis la cabeza metida en el retrete de satanas. Los paises del bloque occidental manejamos una tecnologia conceptual superior segun la cual cuando no jodes al resto de paises, es cuando mas poder se crea en el mundo. Por ejemplo si los USA no joden a españa, entonces aparecen por alli los Del Rio a llevar fiesta, pueden exportar chismes NASDAQ y dedicarse a la IA mientras les invitamos a que disfruten de un relaxing cup of cafe en puerta del sol.

Ya estas tardando en irte ATPC a ejercer zoquete.



Dadaista dijo:


> Lee bien lo que escribo. No me gusta que Rusia tenga poder, lo que no me gusta es que USa tenga un monopolio. Que pasaria entonces si España tiene conflicto en Gibraltar? O en Canarias con Marruecos (mas que posible)? Que pasará a Armenia contra Turquía? Estaríamos vendidos a los lobbies correspondiente y estamos muy mal colocados.
> Postdata, no te voy a responder, no por falta de educación sino por no llenar un hilo serio con cuestiones que se están desviando de la guerra


----------



## Fiallo (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esos hilos se tienen que tirar, se tienen que tirar en cataluña y en hispanoamerica y aqui. Aunque la tesis de que la extrema izmierda antihispana y del sabotaje está siendo orquestada por el kremlin parece evidente, incluso al punto de diseñarles agendas como la ofensiva de la memoria historica



Los que se encargaron de difundir "las venas abiertas" de Eduardo Galeano fueron los cubanos socialistoides(que es lo mismo que la KGB).


----------



## Fiallo (10 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ese fenómeno de la naturaleza llamado Zapatero es un antiespañol que con su grupo comunista - totalitario - propiciador de golpes de estado, llamado de Puebla, está en confabulación con la mafia internacional rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un enemigo de Occidente que debería estar en una mazmorra por alta traición.


----------



## Fiallo (10 May 2022)

La "leyenda negra" ya se encontraba olvidada y fue gracias a los comunistoides cubanos que volvió al difundir la obra de Galeano.


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

Tremendos efectos de la onda expansiva:


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (10 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> La "leyenda negra" ya se encontraba olvidada y fue gracias a los comunistoides cubanos que volvió al difundir la obra de Galeano.



Toda la izquierda de Méjico para abajo usa ese libro para culpar a otros de sus propios fracasos de gestión, un clásico de los malos gobernantes. Sus bases se lo creen como si fuera una revelación religiosa.


----------



## moncton (10 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Toda la izquierda de Méjico para abajo usa ese libro para culpar a otros de sus propios fracasos de gestión, un clásico de los malos gobernantes. Sus bases se lo creen como si fuera una revelación religiosa.



Cuando viajaba por latinamarica, nunca faltaba el idiota que sacaba el tema (medio en broma medio en serio) del que si ustedes los españoles hicieron esto o lo otro

A lo yo contestaba que mirando sus apellidos en todo caso habrian sido sus antepasados, que los mios se habian quedado en españa

Ademas, que a lo tonto, llevaban ya 200 años de independencia, tiempo suficiente para levantar el pais y convertirlo en uns superpotencia, que mira sino a los alemanes, como quedaron en 1945 y donde estaban en 1965...


----------



## ELVR (10 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Bonnie y Clyde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso paralelismo. Y yo liándome con otro forero intentando explicarme con pelis de Clint Eastwood.


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (10 May 2022)

Esto parece que es así.

Desde mi escaso conocimiento del tema pienso que la solución sería cortarles los suministros a la zona de Izum.










Los mapas de la guerra en Ucrania hoy: Ucrania se impone en la batalla de Járkov


Las tropas rusas se retiran de los alrededores de la segunda ciudad del país empujados por la contraofensiva ucrania




elpais.com






*Los mapas de la guerra en Ucrania hoy: la invasión lenta pero constante de Rusia en el sudeste ucranio*

Con bombardeos incesantes, las fuerzas del Kremlin asientan sus posiciones y se reabastecen para seguir presionando a los defensores.

*10 de mayo*
La guerra de Ucrania cumple dos meses y medio en los que la ofensiva rusa pasó de intentar tomar el control de las grandes ciudades a centrarse en asentar su presencia en la región separatista de Donbás y afianzar las fronteras. Desde que el 25 de marzo Rusia limitase sus aspiraciones a Donbás *la línea del frente ha contado con avances rusos que, si bien no son de envergadura, han resultado sistemáticos, frenados tan solo por la resistencia ucrania en un punto fuertemente militarizado desde 2014.* La evolución del frente queda patente en los siguientes mapas, que muestran la situación cada dos semanas desde el cambio de estrategia rusa. *La mancha roja, que muestra el control ruso, se ha expandido de manera constante desde hace mes y medio.*

24 de marzo






Járkov
Control
ruso
Avance
ruso
Izium
Severodonetsk
UCRANIA
Lugansk
DONBÁS
Donetsk
RUSIA
40 km
Mariupol
Cuando las tropas del Kremlin anunciaron que su objetivo era el este de Ucrania ya controlaban gran parte de Donetsk, Lugansk y el área que se extiende hasta Járkov.
*8 de abril*






Járkov
RUSIA
Contrataque
ucranio
Izium
Severodonetsk
UCRANIA
Lugansk
DONBÁS
Donetsk
Mariupol
Dos semanas después la situación en el frente apenas había cambiado por la reorganización de las tropas invasoras, salvo en la zona de Izium, nuevo centro de operaciones de los rusos.

22 de abril






Járkov
RUSIA
Izium
Severodonetsk
UCRANIA
Lugansk
DONBÁS
Donetsk
Mariupol
El asedio de Mariupol, que reduce a las defensas ucranias a un complejo industrial, permite a Rusia liberar tropas que asientan el control en la zona norte de la ciudad.
8 de mayo






Járkov
RUSIA
Izium
Severodonetsk
UCRANIA
Lugansk
DONBÁS
Donetsk
Mariupol
A pesar de los contraataques ucranios que recuperan territorios en las cercanías de Járkov, las zonas controladas por los rusos envuelven cada vez más la frontera de Donbás.
Donbás es un área de unos 52.000 kilómetros cuadrados, el tamaño de Costa Rica, dividida en dos oblast (unidades administrativas) —Donetsk y Lugansk—. Al noroeste linda con la región de Járkov, donde se encuentra la ciudad de Izium, eje desde el que parte la intención estratégica rusa de rodear a los defensores ucranios que aguantan la línea. Desde allí las tropas rusas han intentado avanzar hacia la ciudad de Sloviansk y hacia Kramatorsk, cabeza militar y capital de facto de la provincia de Donetsk, con un éxito limitado.

La organización estadounidense Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) considera que las fuerzas del Kremlin asentadas cerca de Izium se encuentran inmersas en una reagrupación y reabastecimiento necesario antes de volver a empujar con fuerza hacia el suroeste y sureste de la población.

La situación en el sur del país, en las zonas cercanas a Crimea y el mar Negro, muestra una situación similar: avances lentos pero constantes y asentamiento de sus posiciones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Españoles en primera linea



Que bueno. Me alegra leer que hay gente de los nuestros dando caña por allí. He leído que estan haciendo una colecta para comprar ciertas miras y opticas. A ver entre todos podemos ayudarles.


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

la maquinaria de propaganda falla, no puede ser, esto tiene que ser una troleada
Si les ponen una foto de capone como héroe de guerra también se lo tragaran?


Ayer en un concierto del 9 de mayo en #Moscow , transmitido por Channel One, se mostraron fotografías de los famosos atracadores estadounidenses Bonnie y Clyde, haciéndolos pasar por veteranos de guerra.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 May 2022)

En Kherson, o Jerson, las cosas parece que no bien para los ucras, según este análisis.

24 de marzo






Izium
Dnipró
UCRANIA
Zaporiyia
Mariupol
Melitopol
Jersón
Odesa
Mar de Azov
CRIMEA
RUSIA
Mar Negro
100 km

8 de abril






Izium
Dnipró
UCRANIA
Zaporiyia
Mariupol
Melitopol
Jersón
Odesa
Mar de Azov
CRIMEA
RUSIA
Mar Negro

22 de abril






Izium
Dnipró
UCRANIA
Zaporiyia
Mariupol
Melitopol
Jersón
Odesa
Mar de Azov
CRIMEA
RUSIA
Mar Negro

8 de mayo






Izium
Dnipró
UCRANIA
Zaporiyia
Mariupol
Melitopol
Jersón
Odesa
Mar de Azov
CRIMEA
RUSIA
Mar Negro

*La rápida toma de Jersón en los primeros ataques del invasor se ha asentado con el tiempo. Los contraataques ucranios apenas han doblegado a las fuerzas del Kremlin, que han aumentado el territorio bajo su control semana a semana*. Rusia ha concentrado en las últimas semanas baterías antimisiles en la zona norte de Crimea, apunta el ISW, un movimiento que según la organización indica que *es el preludio para reiniciar en los próximos días las operaciones ofensivas, posiblemente hacia Zaporiyia y Kryvyi Rih, ciudades del centro del país.*


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En Kherson, o Jerson, las cosas parece que no bien para los ucras, según este análisis.
> 
> 24 de marzo
> 
> ...



Que malas noticias. Espero que encuentren la forma de cambiarlo.


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (10 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Lo de sin haber estudiado es metafórico pero lo de drogado es literal. Que conste que estoy contra la invasión rusa de Ucrania, por mucho que los extremistas ucranianos hayan estado provocando. Pero que Rusia no de la talla me parece una mala noticia. Deja el mundo a merced de una sola superpotencia, que precisamente tampoco es muy aliada nuestra y multitud de naciones y pueblos sin protección.



Me parece que te has olvidado de China.


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Los M777 ya están en Donbas, atacando líneas rusas, ¡confirmado! 


Será un cambio de juego. 310 tropas ucranianas ahora están entrenadas para usar el obús M777, que ya se encuentra allí. Extremadamente preciso. Autonomía con munición Excalibur guiada por GPS: 40km.


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)

Como si hubieran recibido un bombardeo ayer mismo.

Día de la Dimitri-Victoria.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ves como no has entendido nada so subnormal, que esos calculos funcionan enter los que teneis la cabeza metida en el retrete de satanas. Los paises del bloque occidental manejamos una tecnologia conceptual superior segun la cual cuando no jodes al resto de paises, es cuando mas poder se crea en el mundo. Por ejemplo si los USA no joden a españa, entonces aparecen por alli los Del Rio a llevar fiesta, pueden exportar chismes NASDAQ y dedicarse a la IA mientras les invitamos a que disfruten de un relaxing cup of cafe en puerta del sol.
> 
> Ya estas tardando en irte ATPC a ejercer zoquete.



Creo que no hace falta insultar para debatir. El OP te está dando sus razones y punto.

Que Rusia y la URSS han tenido y tienen un comportamiento extremadamente agresivo para sus vecinos es obvio. Pero también otros te dirán que EEUU ha usado América Latina como su patio trasero durante un tiempo inmemorial. Han conspirado, invadido y manipulado a su antojo los gobernantes lo que les ha dado la gana.


----------



## tomcat ii (10 May 2022)

Solo le queda Kim. Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres.


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Mientras...

Siberia y los Urales en llamas En Bashkortostán, un bosque está en llamas en una reserva natural en la ladera de la montaña Maly Yamantau. Y en la región de Irkutsk, se registraron diez incendios forestales con un área total de más de 1,5 mil hectáreas. El fuego se propaga a un ritmo alarmante y es muy difícil de contener. 


*El área de incendios forestales en la región de Irkutsk aumentó una vez y media por día*
Diez incendios forestales con un área total de más de 1,5 mil hectáreas están causando estragos en la región de Irkutsk








Площадь лесных пожаров в Иркутской области увеличилась в полтора раза за сутки


Площадь лесных пожаров в Иркутской области увеличилась в полтора раза за сутки. Десять лесных пожаров общей площадью свыше 1,5 тысячи гектаров бушуют в регионе по данным на утро 10 мая. Шесть из них локализованы на площади около 370 гектаров. Сообщается, что причина всех ландшафтных пожаров —...




lenta.ru




*Incendios naturales en la región de Kurgan localizados*
Se continúa trabajando en su completa eliminación.


https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/14585923


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 May 2022)

T90M reventado con un trasto sueco que parece un lanzacohetes pero es un rifle de calibre 84mm

 





__





Carl Gustaf M4 Anti-Tank Recoilless Rifle | Military-Today.com


The Carl Gustaf M4 is an 84 mm man-portable recoilless rifle. It was developed and is produced by SAAB Bofors Dynamics, a Swedish defense giant. This weapon can be used to destroy tanks and other targets.



 www.military-today.com


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay un Viego HDLGP que le pega a la ucraniana con un palo? está en el calabozo?



Lo mejor es que están celebrando la victoria de la URSS contra los nazis y resulta que ucrania puso casi un tercio de los muertos de la URSS , y los que ahora son sus "enemigos" eran sus alidados que aplastaron a los nazis por el otro frente.

Si analizas esa celebración es otra mentira rusa.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> T90M reventado con un trasto sueco que parece un lanzacohetes pero es un rifle de calibre 84mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Carl Gustav es un CSR (Cañón Sin Retroceso, usa el efecto venturi para poder disparar como si fuera un RPG sin estar montado en una cureña) y está "rifled" es decir tiene el ánima rayada.







Hace años lo usaban unas cuantas fuerzas especiales, era un aparatejo muy versatil pero claro el gas que escupe hacia atrás para compensar el retroceso levanta una polvareda que es fácil de identificar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> T90M reventado con un trasto sueco que parece un lanzacohetes pero es un rifle de calibre 84mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son rifles sin retroceso, también se les llama cañones sin retroceso: Recoilless rifle - Wikipedia

Aquí hay uno en funcionamiento:




Es curioso que Rusia esté empleando pocos de esos, en otros conflictos se ven bastantes SPG-9, aquí sólo he visto un par que recuerde.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo mejor es que están celebrando la victoria de la URSS contra los nazis y resulta que ucrania puso casi un tercio de los muertos de la URSS , y los que ahora son sus "enemigos" eran sus alidados que aplastaron a los nazis por el otro frente.
> 
> Si analizas esa celebración es otra mentira rusa.



Mi opinión es muy de "Mariano". Lo mejor es no dar voz, ni retweets, ni enlaces a aquellos que viven de ello. Por favor, no pongais videos de esta petarda más. En el fondo le hacemos un favor cada vez que enlazamos un video o noticia de ella. Lo hago extensible al flipao de las barbitas.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Son rifles sin retroceso, también se les llama cañones sin retroceso: Recoilless rifle - Wikipedia
> 
> Es curioso que Rusia esté empleando pocos de esos, en otros conflictos se ven bastantes SPG-9, aquí sólo he visto un par que recuerde.



Eso es un literalismo, en todas las referencias en castellano aparecen como "cañón" y en ingles antes se les llamaba "recoilless gun"

Si llamas a eso "rifle" entonces cualquier cañón u obús de campaña también son "rifles" porque todos están "rifled".


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

AzovStal resiste.


----------



## Cui Bono (10 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta insultar para debatir. El OP te está dando sus razones y punto.
> 
> Que Rusia y la URSS han tenido y tienen un comportamiento extremadamente agresivo para sus vecinos es obvio. Pero también otros te dirán que EEUU ha usado América Latina como su patio trasero durante un tiempo inmemorial. Han conspirado, invadido y manipulado a su antojo los gobernantes lo que les ha dado la gana.



América Latina no es el Lebensraum de los usanos. No te van a deportar a Alaska ni a hacer referendums republiketos en las partes más ricas de cada país para anexionarlas luego.

En LATAM hay inversiones y los USA las protegen. Y también hay tiranos y son ellos los que venden a su pueblo, los USA solo son el mercado de lo que los tiranos roban y luego venden. Si un país evoluciona hacia una democracia de calidad, USA lo verá con buenos ojos, pues a más evolución hacia el capitalismo más dolares vana querer gastar y ahorrar contribuyendo a la riqueza de USA.

Con los USA siempre puedes mejorar, aceptar unas reglas y converger. El mejor ejemplo es Corea del Sur.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

Hilo muy interesante del general Aussie Mick Ryan. Sobre lo que cuesta organizar una contraofensiva como la que está habiendo en el norte, zona de Kharkov y sus posibles implicaciones en otros frentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Tampoco hace falta debatir para insultar. Me parece bien que te de lastimita una escoria que se dedica a decirnos que hay que dejarle en paz a imperio que esta en medio de un exterminio etnico.
Mordor es la primera y la mayor fuente de desestabilizacion tanto en España como en Hispanoamerica en el siglo XX y XXI DE LEJOS, el Che, fue hecho leyenda en Bolivia cuando pretendia montar una narcoguerrilla infecta que hubiera cambiado el curso de ese pais convirtiendolo en un infierno, y lo paro la CIA. Ahora, que los holandeses, anglos y después franceses hayan sido la mayor fuente de desestabilizacion del imperio español en epocas de la alpargata y después USA con la doctrina Monroe, ok, es así, no se discute. Pero aqui no podemos estar tratando el CANCER de hoy pensando en la Rubeola del ayer. todos las naciones occidentales han tenido sus fuertes historias pero hoy ya no computan, pon por ejemplo Irlanda lo que ha sido de ella bajo el imperialismo ingles. Que computen es justamente una estrategia del kremlin para romper el bloque y ir volviendonos orcos, en donde el Kremlin tiene expertise y gana.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta insultar para debatir. El OP te está dando sus razones y punto.
> 
> Que Rusia y la URSS han tenido y tienen un comportamiento extremadamente agresivo para sus vecinos es obvio. Pero también otros te dirán que EEUU ha usado América Latina como su patio trasero durante un tiempo inmemorial. Han conspirado, invadido y manipulado a su antojo los gobernantes lo que les ha dado la gana.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

Puente flotante destruido en algún lugar de Donest con artillería. al menos 3 vehículos rusos han pasado a ser anfibios.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

*El desgaste de las tropas rusas desemboca en motines: "Los soldados empiezan a desobedecer las órdenes"*
El Pentágono advierte de la ralentización en el avance ruso en el Donbás

La guerra es un maratón feroz, hecho de conquistas y retrocesos, ninguno definitivo: lo es, al menos, en esta larga fase de la guerra en Ucrania, tras el cambio de objetivos de Vladimir Putin.
Sus tropas están en una posición claramente favorable en el sector de *Severodonetsk*, en el este del país. A pesar de las pérdidas, han obligado al dispositivo ucraniano a despejar posiciones. Si el avance continúa y se cierra, varios miles de soldados corren el riesgo de verse rodeados. 
Es una maniobra que responde al vaticinio de quienes preveían una táctica paso a paso: lenta, costosa, pero con una dirección clara. Los ucranianos niegan cualquier avance, afirman que han llegado refuerzos. Es prematuro decir si *Putin* logrará tener éxito o no: quería la cabeza de *Kiev* y la de Zelenski, pero se vio obligado a centrarse en el *Donbás* con resultados desiguales.
En la región de *Jarkov* son los invasores quienes han tenido que abandonar las aldeas. Se prevé que dentro de un par de semanas *Ucrania* podría incluso despejar la zona y replantar su bandera en las fronteras nacionales, amenazando incluso una línea de suministro.
El ejército ruso, sin embargo, habría concentrado 19 batallones en la retaguardia de *Belgorod*. En teoría tienen entre 700 y 1.000 hombres cada uno, pero se desconocen sus condiciones y su preparación, una duda que atañe también a las reservas de resistencia.
Estos dos frentes, el de *Severodonetsk* y el de *Jarkov*, pueden influirse mutuamente y condicionar las decisiones de los comandantes.
*El desgaste de las tropas rusas frena el avance en el Donbás*
El *Pentágono* avanza algunos detalles. El avance ruso en el *Donbás* se está viendo frenado por un problema interno: la infantería ha dejado de exponerse a riesgos y espera a que la artillería cumpla su misión. Hay barro en los campos, un importante obstáculo, y la logística sigue siendo insuficiente.
Además, algunos departamentos se habrían negado a obedecer las órdenes, mientras que algunos oficiales tardan en cumplirlas.
Esta información, siempre sesgada, recuerda las debilidades de *Moscú*. Vamos a resumir por puntos. Las tropas rusas están poco acostumbradas a operaciones grandes y prolongadas: las guerras de *Georgia* y *Siria* involucraron sólo a una pequeña parte de la armada. Los maxi ejercicios realizados en los últimos años no han sido suficientes, y sólo sobre el papel han involucrado a departamentos completos.
A esto hay que sumar la corrupción en las filas, la falta de suboficiales y oficiales experimentados, unas jerarquías centralizadas y una logística especialmente desastrosa.
La inteligencia rusa fracasó en su estrategia inicial: creían que una parte de *Ucrania* los recibiría como libertadores, pero también hubo fallos tácticos al no informar adecuadamente a los departamentos.
El papel de la aviación no está siendo muy incisivo: la aviación no ha impuesto su supremacía a pesar de su superioridad en número de aeronaves. El motivo está en la mala organización, la poca costumbre de interactuar con otros componentes y, fundamentalmente, un entrenamiento insuficiente.
Los generales se han apoyado, siempre en la primera fase, en técnicas obsoletas, de forma que han dejado expuestas a las columnas de soldados a las trampas de enemigos bien adiestrados.
*Ucrania: mejor decisión y preparación*
Para ambos bandos son esenciales los medios, los soldados y la organización. Hasta la fecha, los ucranianos se han mostrado más decididos y preparados. Pero, ¿cuánto les ha afectado el esfuerzo? Hace unos días, un alto cargo de *Kiev* lo admitía transversalmente: los rusos están sufriendo importantes pérdidas, pero nosotros no somos Superman.
En el duelo propagandístico, *Kiev* afirma haber eliminado a unos 25.000 enemigos; *Moscú* responde que ha matado a casi el mismo número. Y después están los miles de vehículos destruidos.
La resistencia espera suministros aliados, el *Kremlin* tiene aún depósitos llenos de "componentes", así como los 97 batallones (originalmente 120) que ha comprometido, números suficientes para una campaña de desgaste.
La inteligencia británica insiste: los rusos tienen cada vez menos sistemas de precisión, los informes del campo apuntan a que los cazas están utilizando bombas antiguas. Pero sigue habiendo bombardeos y siguen provocando grandísimos destrozos.
Y la flota, a pesar de haber sufrido el bofetón del hundimiento del buque insignia _Moskva_, sigue lanzando misiles de crucero. Los últimos datos confirman la presencia de una formación de seis barcos y dos submarinos equipados con estos sistemas de largo alcance.
*No subestimar al enemigo*
Insistir en describir los problemas de los rusos no puede derivar en una subestimación del Ejército, de lo contrario se caería en el mismo error cometido por *Rusia*.
El líder del *Kremlin *ha evitado la movilización general por ahora, sin embargo aún podría intentar reunir nuevas unidades. Y hay quien no se fía de los tonos empleados por Putin en el discurso del desfile del Día de la Victoria: puede tratarse de una jugada de desgaste hacia la *OTAN*, dirigida a quienes en Occidente creen que *Putin *sólo ha reaccionado ante las provocaciones.









El desgaste de las tropas rusas desemboca en motines: "Los soldados empiezan a desobedecer las órdenes"


La guerra es un maratón feroz, hecho de conquistas y retrocesos, ninguno definitivo: lo es, al menos, en esta larga fase de la guerra en Ucrania, tras el cambio de objetivos de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Ricardiano (10 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Hay una Sivaya para todos los paladares, uno de los secretos del putinismo es su planteamiento atrapalotodo para atraer al mayor número de incautos posibles. Ateos, creyentes, fachas, rojos, indepes, españolistas, indigenistas, tradicionalistas, altos, bajos, feos y guapos. Lo malo de este funambulismo ideológico es que no suele arrancar del todo fuera de las fronteras turkmongolas, tarde o temprano se acaba viendo el plumero y eso no gusta un pelo.
> 
> ¿Cuál es vuestra ideología? Da igual, tengo una Sivaya para vosotros, adaptada a vuestras preferencias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052992



Lo que han entendido es que no hay ideología. Eso es algo del siglo XX, una época pasada. Donde la gente tenía un DEBER por el cual estaba incluso dispuesta a morir. Un deber que no era una decisión individual, era un imperativo categórico por encima del cualquier individuo. 

Eso murió. Ya no hay deber. Y con ello cualquier tipo de ideología. Lo que tenemos ahora es un trampantojo ideológico. Que no es más que una simple cuestión estética. Lo que ahora llaman postureo. 

Eso me permite levantar el puño, cantar la internacional y hondear la hoz y el martillo por la mañana. Y por la tarde estar viendo la última serie de Netflix miestras te tomas unos snacks de matutano en el sofa de ikea y subes tuits poniendo verde el guión de la serie desde el iphone comprado a cómodas cuotas.

Eso vale para cualquier "ideología".


Lo divertido es que esto, que fomentan creyendo haber encontrado el auténtico punto debil de occidente, se les va a volver encontra. Puesto que sus sociedades, esto vale también para China, acabarán sucumbiendo al mismo postmodernismo occidental. Y para eso necesitas este tipo de sociedades libres, hedonistas y naifs que tenemos en occidente. A ver como casas eso con el autoritarismo rancio.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

*La muerte del tanque*
Con 641 carros de combate rusos destruidos por Ucrania, esta guerra deja obsoleto el orgullo del Kremlin y punta de lanza de la guerra del siglo XX

Los rusos presumieron ayer de un tanque que no existe. O mejor dicho, existe como proyecto, como entelequia, como prototipo. *Es el T-14 Armata*, presentado en el desfile de 2015 y aún no fabricado ni siquiera en serie. Rusia tiene unas 20 unidades con diferentes versiones jamás probadas en el campo de batalla y ayer mostraron la más reciente, de la que poseen sólo tres unidades. *Este carro de combate puede ser el último fabricado por la industria armamentística rusa, *ya que el campo de batalla está ofreciendo señales de que este tipo de armas comienzan a estar obsoletas incluso antes de salir de la mesa de diseño, como le pasó al arco inglés, la ballesta, el sable, la catapulta, el dirigible, el acorazado y *otros artefactos de guerra que hoy forman parte de los museos*.

Los despachos de guerra aliados del 25 de septiembre de 1916 sitúan *su primera aparición superando una trinchera francesa en Thiepval* y avanzando hacia las líneas alemanas en el frente del Somme. Eran cuatro blindados Mark I británicos haciendo templar la tierra, dejando un gran rastro de polvo y humo y chirriando sobre dos grandes orugas que les servían para pasar por encima de los cráteres y de los alambres de espino. En el interior, ocho tripulantes alimentaban dos cañones y cuatro ametralladoras. Era una* fortaleza en movimiento aún torpe y tendente a averiarse*, pero 20 años después aquel ingenio se convertiría en un elemento esencial para la guerra del siglo XX por su combinación de movilidad, blindaje y potencia de fuego.

Sin embargo, la invasión de Ucrania ha marcado* un antes y un después en la apuesta del tanque como punta de lanza de las **ofensivas bélicas*. Rusia, que basa su poder militar en el uso masivo del blindado, ha visto cómo ese concepto ha sido derrotado. El tanque no ha conseguido imponerse a otras armas como los drones, la artillería guiada o los misiles antitanque, su verdadera némesis en esta guerra de agresión. *¿Significa eso que el tanque ha muerto?*

Las imágenes de los tanques rusos calcinados *son uno de los iconos de esta guerra, sobre todo por sus "torretas saltarinas"* como las llaman los soldados ucranianos. Por un error de diseño, los carros de combate rusos usan un carrusel de carga automática que mantiene la munición del tanque a los pies de sus tres tripulantes. Cualquier arma que consiga penetrar el blindaje (sobre todo los anticarro Javelin de EEUU o los MLAW británicos lo consiguen con cierta facilidad) provoca una explosión en la munición interna, lo que provoca que la torreta vuele por los aires. En los blindados occidentales, como el Leopard o el M1 Abrams, ese habitáculo para la munición está aislado del resto del tanque.

Rusia había perdido hasta ayer, y según análisis de fuentes abiertas (Oryx), 641 tanques desde el 24 de febrero, *muchosmás que todos los que tiene el ejército británico* y muchísimos más que todos los que tiene España, Italia y Francia juntos. Rusia sigue teniendo grandes reservas de carros de combate, pero cada vez va teniendo que tirar de unidades más antiguas y peor armadas, la gran parte de ellas construidas durante la Guerra Fría. Hace tres días el T90M, la última versión del mejor tanque que tiene Rusia en servicio, *recibió su bautismo de fuego** en Ucrania reventando igual que los hermanos más viejos*. Su esqueleto quedó abierto como si le hubieran pasado un abrelatas gigante. Es decir, los nuevos tanques son igual de vulnerables.

Hay varios países occidentales que tenían presupuestada una compra de tanques en ese aumento del gasto armamentístico que exige la OTAN, pero ahora están revisando esa decisión. Pudiendo adquirir drones más baratos, ¿quién se gasta millones en unos vehículos que arden como teas de petróleo?

*Desafío de drones*
"La Segunda Guerra Mundial y las guerras árabe israelíes* marcaron los días de gloria del blindado*", dice el especialista David Johnson en la web _War on the rocks, _donde critica el uso que han hecho los rusos de estas armas: "El desafío que plantean los drones es profundo. No solo suenan a una sentencia de muerte para el tanque, *sino potencialmente todo lo relacionado con la guerra de armas combinadas tal como la conocemos*", escribe.

Otros especialistas no creen que el tanque haya muerto como arma en el campo de batalla, aunque su uso tiene que ser revisado: "Hasta ahora hacían falta multitud de carros de combate, obuses y demás* para lograr una capacidad de destrucción significativa*", dice Christian D. Villanueva, director de la Revista Ejércitos. "La llegada de drones cada vez menos onerosos (y a veces desechables), de municiones merodeadoras o de una nueva hornada de armas contracarro inclinan la balanza a favor de quienes *han apostado por la guerra mosaico-multidominio en perjuicio de quienes siguen anclados a modos más tradicionales de hacer la guerra*. Esto no quiere decir que los carros de combate no vayan a ser útiles en los próximos años, sino que deberán adaptarse como muchos otros sistemas a una nueva forma de hacer la guerra", asegura.

Para otros especialistas, pensar en un funeral del tanque resulta aún prematuro. La general británica Kathryn Toohey escribió en 2019: "Los tanques son como un esmoquin. *No lo necesitas muy a menudo, pero cuando lo necesitas, es insustituible*".









La muerte del tanque


Los rusos presumieron ayer de un tanque que no existe. O mejor dicho, existe como proyecto, como entelequia, como prototipo. Es el T-14 Armata, presentado en el desfile de 2015 y a




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Cui Bono (10 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Lo que han entendido es que no hay ideología. Eso es algo del siglo XX, una época pasada. Donde la gente tenía un DEBER por el cual estaba incluso dispuesta a morir. Un deber que no era una decisión individual, era un imperativo categórico por encima del cualquier individuo.
> 
> Eso murió. Ya no hay deber. Y con ello cualquier tipo de ideología. Lo que tenemos ahora es un trampantojo ideológico. Que no es más que una simple cuestión estética. Lo que ahora llaman postureo.
> 
> ...



Exacto, se atribuyen unos contra-valores que luego no aparecen por ningún lado. Son abortistas, borrachuzos, piratas de lo occidental, hedonistas, marquistas, quieren consumir (necesitarán capitalismo) y son muy permeables a la cultura universal anglo, a las marcas globalistas y a los gadgets y software de Silicon Valley y el MIT, de los que a veces hacen copias cutres que luego no consumen, porque realmente no les gusta el modding a lo ruso.

Tío Vania piratea las hamburguesas de Mcdonald, pero mola porque así soy anti-occidental. Delirante. 

Creen que añadiendo la salsa de postureo al final el producto es diferente. Una gorrita con la hoz y el martillo no convierte a Sibaya en tradicionalista rusa, solo la hace parecer idiota, porque los rusos ya han matado el colectivismo soviético y están en vías de cargarse el estatismo totalitario del Padrecito Khan, solo necesitan una humillación que les de el último empujón.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

Traducción de una info en ucraniano:

“El destino del puente de Crimea ya se ha decidido. Definitivamente será destruido, es solo cuestión de tiempo.

"Todavía no tenemos tales armas para esto. Más precisamente, las tenemos, pero necesitamos acercarnos mucho más a la costa del Mar de Azov", dijo Viktor Andrusiv, asesor del Ministro del Interior.”


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Comentario de fuente SpN de confianza . Las unidades DNR movilizadas en dirección a Kharkiv fueron retiradas a Rusia debido a la baja motivación. Las unidades no estaban entrenadas, estaban ligeramente equipadas y no estaban preparadas para la batalla. La rebelión comenzó después del primer contacto con las fuerzas . El fuego de artillería como principal motivo del pánico.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

A #drone lanza una bomba sobre un invasor ruso mientras dispara un RPG (??) . 15 ° departamento de contrainteligencia militar de la SBU


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Helicóptero de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribado anoche en el este.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

La percepción que tenemos de nosotros mismos esta completamente contaminada por la sudversion de los imperios del este. Igual que la percepcion que tenemos de rusia. Esta contaminacion pretende que nos veamos a nosotros como decadentes y a ellos como salvadores, cuando es exactamente alreves y a los hechos hay que remitirse. No os dejeis engañar por esta propaganda y que os inculquen el autodesprecio.

Si ucrania ha sido campo de batalla entre europa y la horda, no cabe duda que ucrania no puede ser reducida a una caricatura de dias del orgullo gay y charos pelofrito. Los ucranianos están demostrando un señorio, valor, valores morales y capacidad de sacrificio impresionante. Frente a una horda de torturadores y asaltalavadoras, de escaqueadores, que han demostrado ser la mayor escoria decadente del planeta, con un lider sin mas principios que el acaparamiento masivo de hectareas; preñado en el alma por satan.



Ricardiano dijo:


> Lo que han entendido es que no hay ideología. Eso es algo del siglo XX, una época pasada. Donde la gente tenía un DEBER por el cual estaba incluso dispuesta a morir. Un deber que no era una decisión individual, era un imperativo categórico por encima del cualquier individuo.
> 
> Eso murió. Ya no hay deber. Y con ello cualquier tipo de ideología. Lo que tenemos ahora es un trampantojo ideológico. Que no es más que una simple cuestión estética. Lo que ahora llaman postureo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Comentario de fuente SpN de confianza . Las unidades DNR movilizadas en dirección a Kharkiv fueron retiradas a Rusia debido a la baja motivación. Las unidades no estaban entrenadas, estaban ligeramente equipadas y no estaban preparadas para la batalla. La rebelión comenzó después del primer contacto con las fuerzas . El fuego de artillería como principal motivo del pánico.



Milicianos Dimitri de mierda..pero ya se ha visto desde el primer día de invasion


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (10 May 2022)

Ucrania reinventando la artillería... Desde 2005

Otro hilo tocho de Telenko sobre la artillería ucraniana


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Lo que han entendido es que no hay ideología. Eso es algo del siglo XX, una época pasada. Donde la gente tenía un DEBER por el cual estaba incluso dispuesta a morir. Un deber que no era una decisión individual, era un imperativo categórico por encima del cualquier individuo.
> 
> Eso murió. Ya no hay deber. Y con ello cualquier tipo de ideología. Lo que tenemos ahora es un trampantojo ideológico. Que no es más que una simple cuestión estética. Lo que ahora llaman postureo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo diría que es todo lo contrario, que en esta guerra hay mucha ideología. La lucha es básicamente entre un sistema de gobierno autoritario, étnico y oligárquico contra un sistema aperturista, democrático y capitalista.

A lo mejor me equivoco, pero ahora mismo el postmodernismo parece un movimiento mucho más estético que filosófico. Estamos viendo que cuando llega el momento de tomar decisiones importantes y de sacar los misiles, se sacan sin problema. Vivimos bajo la mayor amenaza nuclear de la historia y no veo que la gente esté cagada de miedo. No estoy viendo debilidad en lo que se ha venido llamando últimamente "Sociedades postmodernas".


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Para ocultar sus pérdidas en la guerra con Ucrania, Rusia pone a los soldados muertos en la lista de 'desaparecidos en combate'. Sus cuerpos son almacenados en vertederos improvisados, donde hay tantos que las montañas de cadáveres alcanzan los dos metros de altura.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Un UAV ruso Orlan-10 capturado en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Como ucrania tiene armamento soviético, ha tenido el cerebro suficiente para estudiar y explotar sus vulnerabilidades. Es maravilloso. Ese pais tiene un futuro muy bueno cuando se junte con las compañias apropiadas.



favelados dijo:


> Ucrania reinventando la artillería... Desde 2005
> 
> Otro hilo tocho de Telenko sobre la artillería ucraniana


----------



## gargamelix (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



_"Además, señaló que la #OTAN esta acumulando fuerzas en la frontera con #Polonia y en los países bálticos."_

Que tío listo el marioneto de Putin. Claro, tú pones tropas en la frontera con Ucrania, los otros las ponen en la tuya. 

Por ir de espabilao!


----------



## tomcat ii (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Brutal!


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Los amiguitos de Liu (Hilo interesante)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Que tiene que pensar una persona racional sobre un imperio que gasta millones en desfiles militares pero que después da largas a los familiares de los muertos en el mosca? o que ni reclama los +10K soldados muertos que acumula ucrania en cámaras frigorificas? o ahora esto que traes?

Rusia es una mentira de arriba abajo, una farsa. Es un imperio pre-filosófico.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Para ocultar sus pérdidas en la guerra con Ucrania, Rusia pone a los soldados muertos en la lista de 'desaparecidos en combate'. Sus cuerpos son almacenados en vertederos improvisados, donde hay tantos que las montañas de cadáveres alcanzan los dos metros de altura.


----------



## kenny220 (10 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> _"Además, señaló que la #OTAN esta acumulando fuerzas en la frontera con #Polonia y en los países bálticos."_
> 
> Que tío listo el marioneto de Putin. Claro, tú pones tropas en la frontera con Ucrania, los otros las ponen en la tuya.
> 
> Por ir de espabilao!



Lo de usar Bielorusia para invadir otro Estado soberano, bien calladito.


----------



## moncton (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Cuando el dictadorzuelo se viste de militar... señal de que el tema esta llegando a las ultimas


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

El secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace, ha declarado que el Reino Unido está dispuesto a prestar aviones a Polonia si el país decide transferir sus 28 aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania. Polonia ofreció a EE. UU. un trato similar en febrero, que finalmente fue rechazado.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 May 2022)

El cambio climático (el clima siempre ha cambiado, estamos interfiriendo) es la consecuencia de la superpoblación y de un uso estúpido de los recursos de que disponemos.
El carbón a día de hoy es absurdo, tienes 1000 Mw instalados, de biomasa 600Mw (que es neutra y renovable) hay capacidad de ampliar a 10.000Mw de biomasa en plantas termicas. Las nucleares les quedan pocos años, la eólica y solar necesitan de baterías (cadenas de pantanos) que se tienen que construir. Hay una potencia instalada de 100.000Mw para producir 31.000Mw y se planifica instalar 60.000Mw más

Necesitamos gas para fundir el vidrio para hacer botellas de un solo uso, tan difícil es reutilizar ese envase?


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Presencia de Rusia en África.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

pvercachenko dijo que sino fuera por la dictadura los bielorusos irían desnudos hajajaja
ni hitler se expreso en terminos tan denigrantes con esa peña

lo que deciamos de que la percepcion esta completamente trastornada por el influjo del palanganato
_existe una bruma de vinculacion emocional negativa de zelensky con una persona decadente y cobarde-> en realidad es un heroe nacional ucraniano, que se puede contar entre los padres de la nación.
_existe una bruma de vinculacion emocional positiva de puercachenko como una persona con señorio y viril-> en realidad es una mera puta, un palanganero que entrega tributos al khan e insulta a sus compatriotas.

LA diferencia es que los ucranianos tienen a un lider valiente dispuesto a ir por el camino dificil para posicionar a sus compatriotas en mejor lugar, mientras que los bielorusos tienen a una rata acomodaticia que toma el camino facil que le pone el kremlin para que los bielorusos sean los mas pobres y paganos de toda europa, mientras se señorea de que almenos van vestidos.



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

Este hilo sobre los amigos de LiuSivaya es increíble, conecta muy bien a mucha derecha española con la europea y con el KHAN:




EDICIÓN: veo que ya lo puso Polux antes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo de usar Bielorusia para invadir otro Estado soberano, bien calladito.



Eso en mis tiempos se llamaba ser cobeligerante..


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Si tienen pueblos rurales y ciudades que dan pena, sin asfaltar, sin servicios ,llenas de mierda... como estarán los bosques y zonas arboladas de esas zonas? ahora los incendios se producen y se apagan en zonas por decreto?



“Putin ordenó preparar un decreto sobre un objetivo para reducir el área de incendios forestales para cada región y el país en su conjunto”. ¿Por qué simplemente no es posible apagar TODO, o al menos se esfuerza por lograrlo? ¿Cuánto puedes burlarte de la gente?


16 personas murieron debido al agravamiento de la situación con incendios naturales en Siberia y los Urales - jefe interino del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia Chupriyan El incendio destruyó unos 1.298 edificios, incluidos unos 730 edificios residenciales, dijo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

Moralmente es algo asi


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 May 2022)

Los rusos perdieron mas terreno en Kharkov nuevamente en el "Día de la victoria" @Ufo @capitán almeida @HDR 







Mas detallado aun


No parece ser una "Retirada estratégica" han enviado y les han destruido varios de sus mejores tanques el T-90M (EL mas avanzado de todos) En Siria solo se uso una versión degradada de exportación 


Perdieron también en Kharkov un Mi-28 están usado lo mejor de lo mejor en Kharkiv nada de "Chatarra" 


21+ Dymitrys de mierda capturados 


Otros 2 mas 






Otro Dymitry con 18 años recién cumplidos






Otro Dymitry mas capturado herido en el glúteo por los voluntarios Bielorrusos bastante joven se ve con tatuajes Nazis pero ahí si todo ok nadie dice nada 



Hay muchos cadáveres de Dymitrys pero no los voy a colocar - Las milicias Dymitrys pacosdemierda han sufrido bajas brutales un insano genocidio masculino con los hombres del Dombass "Liberado", ahí si aplicaron movilización general la carne de cañón mas barata de Putin al no ser propiamente rusos le vale madres que mueran en grandes cantidades 

La artillería orco esta siendo desactivada por las contra baterías Ucranianas esto puede ser una de las razones por las cuales es tan deficiente la "Ofensiva Yagotrion" en el Dombass 


Esto es un putazo grande artillería Ucraniana le destruyeron camiones y blindados 


Mientras que los Dymitrys de mierda los mandan a morir este es uno de los jefes matones del Dombass "Liberado" comida no le falta........... 

Cada cosa mas cutre que se ve en el ejercito ruso..............

Lata orco por supuesto reventada en todas partes en la zona en un miserable despilfarro de medios acorazados / mecanizados


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Sera porque son un ejercito muy limpio o para que puedan lavar sus fechorías, el ejercito ariel

¿Por qué los soldados rusos necesitan una lavadora en las trincheras?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

El fallero ha pasado por aquí





Ultimamente aparece mucho, debe ser el 155


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sera porque son un ejercito muy limpio o para que puedan lavar sus fechorías, el ejercito ariel
> 
> ¿Por qué los soldados rusos necesitan una lavadora en las trincheras?



Esto tiene que ser un choteo fijo. No me entra en la cabeza que hacen con una labadora ahi.


----------



## favelados (10 May 2022)

Moscú cada vez más cerca...

Los ucranianos a punto de llegar a la frontera rusa


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Esto tiene que ser un choteo fijo. No me entra en la cabeza que hacen con una labadora ahi.



A saber, botín de guerra, para repuestos ,se les quedó olvidada y no pudieron llevársela en su momento, montaje ucraniano para desacreditar...


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*TE IGNORO Y DE DEJO UNA DIRECTORA DE CNI DESPEDIDA PARA SATISFACER A LA CATALUFADA 
Y "SALVAR EL ROSTRO " DE LA ANTONIA *

*DE REGLAO HA HA *

QUE INHUSTO
SI LO SABIA TO EL CABRON DEL ANTONIO ,,,, KE HIGOPVTA 





*MACHISMO ANTOÑil 100 %*




​


----------



## Ricardiano (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La percepción que tenemos de nosotros mismos esta completamente contaminada por la sudversion de los imperios del este. Igual que la percepcion que tenemos de rusia. Esta contaminacion pretende que nos veamos a nosotros como decadentes y a ellos como salvadores, cuando es exactamente alreves y a los hechos hay que remitirse. No os dejeis engañar por esta propaganda y que os inculquen el autodesprecio.
> 
> Si ucrania ha sido campo de batalla entre europa y la horda, no cabe duda que ucrania no puede ser reducida a una caricatura de dias del orgullo gay y charos pelofrito. Los ucranianos están demostrando un señorio, valor, valores morales y capacidad de sacrificio impresionante. Frente a una horda de torturadores y asaltalavadoras, de escaqueadores, que han demostrado ser la mayor escoria decadente del planeta, con un lider sin mas principios que el acaparamiento masivo de hectareas; preñado en el alma por satan.



Yo no he hablado de decadencia. Es al contrario. He dicho que occidente esta varios pasos por delante. Este postmodernismo, nos podrá gustar o no, pero es la punta de lanza, la última frontera, todo, absolutamente todo lo demás está por detrás. 

Por eso, les va a llegar. Porque más tarde o más temprano sus sociedades lo acabarán asimilando como puedan. Es lo que hay. Occidente sigue monopolizando el poder blando. La cultura. Los idiomas que se estudían en el mundo. La películas o las estrellas de musica. Joder, hasta los futbolistas y los clubs de futbol. El deporte. La mayor parte de la literatura. Hasta la comida. La comida que se convierte en global es porque pasa por la maquinaria occidental que la acaba adaptando y transformando para finalmente convertirla en producto global. Desde el tex-mex a la comida japonesa (esos california roll, esos philadelphia roll), desde la pizza a casa a las hamburguesas gourmet o las galletas de la suerte.

Y la preocupación por si el perro en un ser sintiente, si la charo lleva el pelo morado para protestar contra el heteropatriarcado o si tenemos que comer solo vegetales por la huella de carbón que dejamos. Es solo un reflejo como sociedad de lo increíblemente ricos y evolucionados que somos. 

O si nos ponemos en plan esnobs, como diría Marx (karl) es la infraestrectura, es decir las cuestiones materiales relacionadas con las formas de producir y las relaciones de poder que generan, las que determinan la superestructura, es decir como nos conformamos como sociedad e interactuamos, como desarrollamos nuestra alta cultura y costumbres. 

Por eso en otros lares están preocupados con crecer económicamente, mientras nosotros nos preocupamos por si emitimos más o menos CO2, si somos ecosostenibles o si hay paridad en la empresa que nos vende el producto. No es decadencia. Es que estamos varias pantallas por delante. 

Otra cosa es que no nos guste a qué nos dedicamos en esas pantallas.


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

Bueno, bueno lo que traigo. En un concierto propagandístico de la tele turkmongola han colado como veteranos soviéticos a... ¡Bonnie & Clyde! Jajaja.


----------



## lowfour (10 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este hilo sobre los amigos de LiuSivaya es increíble, conecta muy bien a mucha derecha española con la europea y con el KHAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL


----------



## Albion (10 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Moscú cada vez más cerca...
> 
> Los ucranianos a punto de llegar a la frontera rusa



Parece la ofensiva de las Ardenas del 44. O Kursk antes del inicio de la batalla homónima.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (10 May 2022)

Los rusos roban electrodomesticos porque ya desde la caida de la urss los rusos pobres han usado los electrodomesticos como proteccion contra la inflaccion.

Compran electrodomesticos con los ahorros para revenderlos mas tarde y evitar la perdida de valor del ahorro, no es coña.


----------



## EGO (10 May 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Parece la ofensiva de las Ardenas del 44. O Kursk antes del inicio de la batalla homónima.



En esa zona hay milicanos de Donbass mal equipados y mal atrincherados.

Los van a empujar a todos hasta Belgorod.


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este hilo sobre los amigos de LiuSivaya es increíble, conecta muy bien a mucha derecha española con la europea y con el KHAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultra izquierda, ultra-derecha, Putin... Lo que venimos diciendo, que van todos en el mismo pack.


El tuitero señala al calvo y a un tal Ravello, pero no ha identificado al del traje. Ese es el ex-líder del BNP, el partido nazi británico.











Nick Griffin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Supongo que estos Super Pepinos de la OTAN tendrán que ver con eso.


----------



## kenny220 (10 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que estos Super Pepinos de la OTAN tendrán que ver con eso.



En el 0:42 hay una torreta saltarina to the Moon.


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ultra izquierda, ultra-derecha, Putin... Lo que venimos diciendo, que van todos en el mismo pack.
> 
> 
> El tuitero señala al calvo y a un tal Ravello, pero no ha identificado al del traje. Ese es el ex-líder del BNP, el partido nazi británico.
> ...









__





Partido atrapalotodo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## el arquitecto (10 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ucrania reinventando la artillería... Desde 2005
> 
> Otro hilo tocho de Telenko sobre la artillería ucraniana



hilo brutalerrimo, como casi todos los del trent


----------



## favelados (10 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

VAYA RACHA ESTE BANO DEL NWO
SAN PUTIN LES GANA LA CHIKI GUERRA OPERACION ESPECIAL
Y TODO LA ADMON BIDEN POCHA Y MALA QUE DURARAN NADA



*SUSANA RICE POSITIVO EN COVID*

Y SEGURAMENTE POSITIVO EN RABO TAMBIEN














White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice tests positive for Covid-19 | CNN Politics


White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice has tested positive for Covid-19, she announced Monday, becoming the latest high-ranking Biden administration official to contract the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com












Jersey K_Y117


https://nypost.com/2022/05/09/susan-rice-tests-positive-for-covid-days-after-biden-meeting/




anonup.com




 ​


----------



## duncan (10 May 2022)

El yago va a necesitar una cura de reposo una vez acabe la guerra:


----------



## ELVR (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A #drone lanza una bomba sobre un invasor ruso mientras dispara un RPG (??) . 15 ° departamento de contrainteligencia militar de la SBU


----------



## Pat (10 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No parece ser una "Retirada estratégica" han enviado y les han destruido varios de sus mejores tanques el T-90M (EL mas avanzado de todos) En Siria solo se uso una versión degradad



Según tengo entendido, el tanque Russo mas moderna y mejor es el “T-14 Armata”, pero actualmente solo hay unas 40 producidos



El T90 es realmente el T-72 mejorado al cual se cambio el nombre de 72 al 90 debido al desastroso actuación del T-72 en el Guerra del Golfo.

El T-90 Es en esencia un Update moderna de un update de hace 30 años de un modelo de hace 50 años….



En fin, así son las fuerzas militares Rusos.


----------



## delhierro (10 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> colocar un gobierno titere es un eufemismo de republicas , moldavia esta ahi calentando que sale. En Irak no volaban bajo ni el segundo dia de contienda, enterraban los tanques… a 10.000 km, no me jodas despues de tres meses de guerra!



No me jodas que comparas Irak con un pais que era la linea del frente de la URSS y que se quedo con todo su material.

Es como si comparas un conglomerado California - Nuevo Mexico- Texas desgajado de los EEUU , con el poder militar de ...Chile o Argentina.

Esos tios, tenian varias veces más tanques que España, y docenas de veces más antiaereos. Y aunque han perdido casi toda su fuerza aerea, varios pilotos entrenados por aparato. La enorme red de antiaereos, y son antiaereos cojonudos, lo mejor de la URSS no versiones de exportación , y ademas modernizados porque sabes....TENIAN muchas, fabricas de armamento, ¿ cuantas tenia IraK ? Me da que no sabes lo que dices, o lo retuerces para hacer comparaciones absurdas.

Por cierto los EEUU , tardaron 2 guerras y 12 años en llegar a Bagdan. Así que 3 meses no es demasiado. Y eso con Irank aislado, sin poder comprar ni aspirinas ( no te digo armas ). En la primera guerra los atacaron los Yanquis y .....30 paises más, estaban rodeados por 70% de sus fronteras, no tenian un aliado y la coalición era de un 1.000.000 de soldados. Venga


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ucrania reinventando la artillería... Desde 2005
> 
> Otro hilo tocho de Telenko sobre la artillería ucraniana



El Uber de los obuses. Mucho talento hay en esa tierra llamada Ucrania. Gran hilo.


----------



## lowfour (10 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ultra izquierda, ultra-derecha, Putin... Lo que venimos diciendo, que van todos en el mismo pack.
> 
> 
> El tuitero señala al calvo y a un tal Ravello, pero no ha identificado al del traje. Ese es el ex-líder del BNP, el partido nazi británico.
> ...



Vamos, lo que vienen siendo la pandilla basura de la demagogia y la crispación.


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me parece que te has olvidado de China.



China militarmente esta mejorando pero es un misterio. No ha estado en ninguna guerra últimamente, sus armas no han sido probadas, su ejército carece de experiencia, gran parte de su armamento es ruso ( que francamente no está demostrando el nivel esperado) y no es una potencia energética. A dia de hoy no es tan intimidatoria, amen de que van a su bola y no suelen meterse en lios ajenos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> China militarmente esta mejorando pero es un misterio. No ha estado en ninguna guerra últimamente, sus armas no han sido probadas, su ejército carece de experiencia, gran parte de su armamento es ruso ( que francamente no está demostrando el nivel esperado) y no es una potencia energética. A dia de hoy no es tan intimidatoria, amen de que van a su bola y no suelen meterse en lios ajenos



Es difícil de saber, pero están innovando bastante y además se ve que se ha profesionalizado mucho su equipamiento, véase:

-Type 003: Internacional: - CHINA: El expansionismo de una superpotencia
-QBZ-191: Internacional: - CHINA: El expansionismo de una superpotencia

Está claro que hasta que no se vea mucho de ese equipamiento en acción va a ser difícil de saber lo bueno que es, pero los indicadores me hacen sospechar que están empezando a crear material militar que compite con lo occidental, no se sus apuestas en innovación darán el resultado esperado o no.


----------



## tomcat ii (10 May 2022)

Si el ejército de Rusia da pena, el de China el doble. Cero experiencia de combate y equipo soviético. Además, como no les de por atacar a India les queda todo a tomar por culo o con mar por medio.


----------



## cachuli (10 May 2022)

Taiwan, South Corea y Japon creo que no estan muy lejos


----------



## Mitsou (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No parece que la altura desde la que suelta la bomba sea mucha (por lo que tarda en caer), ¿son especialmente silenciosos esos drones? Porque los comerciales los oyes desde casa dios


----------



## tomcat ii (10 May 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> Taiwan, South Corea y Japon creo que no estan muy lejos



Japón tienen mar, los otros sí podrían intentarlo a ver. Pero bueno, me refería a que no son amenaza para occidente a no ser que se junten con los rusos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No parece que la altura desde la que suelta la bomba sea mucha (por lo que tarda en caer), ¿son especialmente silenciosos esos drones? Porque los comerciales los oyes desde casa dios



De e estar a más de 60 metros viendo la velocidad de caída de esa granada de mortero..y a saber la de ruido que habrá con tanto cañonazos


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Japón tienen mar, los otros sí podrían intentarlo a ver. Pero bueno, me refería a que no son amenaza para occidente a no ser que se junten con los rusos.



Taiwán también tiene mar (es una isla), que es lo que de momento les ha salvado. Militarmente tiene una aviación potentísima y unos misiles antibuque muy efectivos. Sus fuerzas armadas han sido diseñadas para defenderse de China. Precisarian los chinos una armada enorme y un control aereo aplastante. Posiblemente las famosas islas artificiales vayan en ese sentido


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que estos Super Pepinos de la OTAN tendrán que ver con eso.



En comparación con los cañones remolcados rusos el del vídeo parece un arma alienigena.

Por cierto, volviendo ahora del trabajo me he cruzado con un convoy del Heer, media docena de Fuschs y algunos camiones. No tendra mucho que ver con esto, pero me ha sorprendido el tamaño que tienen. Y eso que solo son 6x6.


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Los rusos roban electrodomesticos porque ya desde la caida de la urss los rusos pobres han usado los electrodomesticos como proteccion contra la inflaccion.
> 
> Compran electrodomesticos con los ahorros para revenderlos mas tarde y evitar la perdida de valor del ahorro, no es coña.



Mentalidad de vivir en un país que históricamente ha tenido una economía muertohambrista de subsistencia.


----------



## ELVR (10 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Taiwán también tiene mar (es una isla), que es lo que de momento les ha salvado. Militarmente tiene una aviación potentísima y unos misiles antibuque muy efectivos. Sus fuerzas armadas han sido diseñadas para defenderse de China. Precisarian los chinos una armada enorme y un control aereo aplastante. Posiblemente las famosas islas artificiales vayan en ese sentido



Esta es mi opinión, claro, pero yo diría que los chinos se las veían muy felices con la invasión rusa a Ucrania porque se esperaba una tibia respuesta occidental y entonces, de rebote, ir ellos a por Taiwán. Ahora deben de estar cag#ndose en Putin y en too.


----------



## tucco (10 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> En el 0:42 hay una torreta saltarina to the Moon.



El ángulo del cañón es muy alto, entiendo que disparan a un blanco que no está a mucha distancia. Sería extraño, puesto que la ventaja de este cañón es su alcance, y en este caso posiblemente esté a tiro de la artillería enemiga ...


----------



## volador (10 May 2022)

tucco dijo:


> El ángulo del cañón es muy alto, entiendo que disparan a un blanco que no está a mucha distancia. Sería extraño, puesto que la ventaja de este cañón es su alcance, y en este caso posiblemente esté a tiro de la artillería enemiga ...



Simplificando mucho la respuesta.

A más elevación, más alcance....hasta cierto punto.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (10 May 2022)

tucco dijo:


> El ángulo del cañón es muy alto, entiendo que disparan a un blanco que no está a mucha distancia. Sería extraño, puesto que la ventaja de este cañón es su alcance, y en este caso posiblemente esté a tiro de la artillería enemiga ...



Me imagino que el cañon usará munición Excalibur, que es guiada por GPS y puede corregir su dirección en vuelo. Hace poco alguien en este hilo puso un video interesante de hace 10 años, de cuando los norteamericanos estaban probando los proyectiles para ver adquirían el sistema o no. Brutal los "g" que aguanta la electrónica de esos bichos en la salida del proyectil.


----------



## moncton (10 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que estos Super Pepinos de la OTAN tendrán que ver con eso.



Que los ucranianos puedan mover y desplegar unidades de artilleria como esa dice mucho de la incapacidad del ejercito ruso

Si tuviesen superioridad aerea y municiones de precision no habria huevos, pero como lo unico que les queda son municiones convencionales, no pueden atacar esos objetivos

Ademas que en cuanto se acerquen volando a baja cota les meten un Manpad por el ojete


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de decadencia. Es al contrario. He dicho que occidente esta varios pasos por delante. Este postmodernismo, nos podrá gustar o no, pero es la punta de lanza, la última frontera, todo, absolutamente todo lo demás está por detrás.
> 
> Por eso, les va a llegar. Porque más tarde o más temprano sus sociedades lo acabarán asimilando como puedan. Es lo que hay. Occidente sigue monopolizando el poder blando. La cultura. Los idiomas que se estudían en el mundo. La películas o las estrellas de musica. Joder, hasta los futbolistas y los clubs de futbol. El deporte. La mayor parte de la literatura. Hasta la comida. La comida que se convierte en global es porque pasa por la maquinaria occidental que la acaba adaptando y transformando para finalmente convertirla en producto global. Desde el tex-mex a la comida japonesa (esos california roll, esos philadelphia roll), desde la pizza a casa a las hamburguesas gourmet o las galletas de la suerte.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión tienes casi toda la razón, pero no toda.

Coincido en que vamos por delante y somos una sociedad abotargada y alienada por el exceso de riqueza, pero no necesariamente se tiene que evolucionar de esa manera.

Los chinos, la mayoría, forman ya una sociedad con acceso a las riquezas y comodidades de Occidente (y Japón y Corea), y sin embargo no evolucionan hacia el tipo de engendro social en el que nos hemos convertido, ellos evolucionan hacia otro tipo de engendro social.


----------



## Mitsou (10 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De e estar a más de 60 metros viendo la velocidad de caída de esa granada de mortero..y a saber la de ruido que habrá con tanto cañonazos



No sé, el zumbido de abeja de los comerciales se oye desde lejísimos incluiso con ruido de tráfico, igual estos están preparados para hacer menos ruido, si no a 60 o 70 metros los tienen que oír seguro


----------



## Cui Bono (10 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Simplificando mucho la respuesta.
> 
> A más elevación, más alcance....hasta cierto punto.



El alcance máximo es a 45 grados, siempre. 
Puede que tenga que ganar altura sí o sí por el tipo de misil guiado, porque funcione mejor el ajuste inteligente si tiene altura para corregir.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cada uno pone las reglas que quiera en el combate, lo importante es sobrevivir y hacer que el enemigo destine mas recursos para su toma y se desgaste.
> 
> Este tio es uno de los comandantes de Azov: Ilya Samoilenko. Le revientan un brazo y le ponen una prótesis y el tio sigue luchando y haciendo bajas a sus enemigos. Un héroe y lo dicho, lucha por la libertad e independencia de su pais



Pero estaría escondido más de 1 mes en subterráneos debajo de una fábrica demolida a bombazos?

A eso me refería.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que estos Super Pepinos de la OTAN tendrán que ver con eso.




Debe tener un alcance del copón, el ángulo es casi de 90 grados.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El “Día de la Victoria” fue el día en que Putin volvía a mostrar al mundo que esta enfermo. Que lleva una manta sobre su regazo, contrario a los veteranos de la WWII que le superan en años.



Habrá que preocuparse cuando comience a darle la mano a su amigo imaginario.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El alcance máximo es a 45 grados, *siempre*.



Eso es un enorme error, el alcance máximo es a 45 grados sólo en el papel (si se desprecia la atmósfera), en cuanto se incluyen factores como la resistencia aerodinámica o la forma del proyectil, el ángulo de alcance máximo es distinto de 45º:





__





Projectile Motion with Air Resistance


Projectile Motion with Air Resistance



farside.ph.utexas.edu








__





The .45-70 at Two Miles






web.archive.org








__





Cargando…






young.physics.ucsc.edu


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Esta es mi opinión, claro, pero yo diría que los chinos se las veían muy felices con la invasión rusa a Ucrania porque se esperaba una tibia respuesta occidental y entonces, de rebote, ir ellos a por Taiwán. Ahora deben de estar cag#ndose en Putin y en too.



Al revés, agradecen la guerra. Entre otras cosas están viendo lo que les podría haber pasado de tener unos "servicios de inteligencia" a la altura de los rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Ay Dios!

Qué coño se nos ha perdido a nosotros en Ucrania??????

Vamos a saber lo que es "pasarlas putas" este invierno por culpa de hacer el imbécil a varios miles de km de nuestra patria.

Nostalgia de nuestra División Azul?

Para tenerla debemos asumir las estrecheces que pasaron nuestros abuelos aquí y entonces.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Parece la típica tumefacción post quimioterapia.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

El video es fuerte, aviso


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

*Las armas guiadas rusas no dan en el blanco, dicen funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU.*

El lunes por la mañana, mientras columnas de vehículos blindados y soldados desfilaban por Moscú para celebrar la victoria de Rusia sobre Alemania en 1945 en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, faltaba un elemento del poder militar ruso: sus aviones de combate. Y aunque los funcionarios culparon al mal tiempo por su puesta a tierra , los aviones, pilotos y armas aire-tierra rusos han tenido un desempeño muy inferior en la guerra contra Ucrania.
La ausencia subrayó el fracaso del presidente Vladimir V. Putin para construir una fuerza aérea moderna capaz, mientras las tripulaciones aéreas rusas entran y salen del espacio aéreo ucraniano y arrojan bombas no guiadas mientras huyen de los misiles tierra-aire enemigos que Moscú aún no ha logrado destruir, incluso después de 75 días de combate.
Los aviones de combate rusos generalmente realizan entre 200 y 300 salidas cada día, dijo un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa a los periodistas durante una sesión informativa el lunes, pero no han logrado establecer la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania, que continúa volando sus propios cazas y aviones de ataque contra las tropas rusas. Y a medida que la guerra llega a su tercer mes, Rusia ya ha gastado muchas de sus armas más precisas, como misiles de crucero y misiles balísticos de corto y mediano alcance.
El 2 de mayo, el Pentágono dijo que Rusia había disparado más de 2125 de esas armas desde que comenzó la invasión. Su uso se redujo drásticamente después de la segunda semana de la guerra , dijo el lunes el secretario de Defensa de Gran Bretaña, Ben Wallace, en un discurso.

Los rusos "han volado" muchas de sus municiones guiadas con precisión, dijo el alto funcionario estadounidense, que no estaba autorizado a hablar públicamente sobre los detalles de las deficiencias de Rusia. “De hecho, continúan golpeando a Mariupol con muchas bombas tontas”.
Las llamadas municiones tontas, o no guiadas, lanzadas desde el aire, son reliquias anteriores al 11 de septiembre para los Estados Unidos y la OTAN, ya que los militares occidentales ahora han convertido casi por completo sus arsenales con kits que guían las bombas hacia sus objetivos con láser o señales de satélite GPS.

El funcionario también dijo que las sanciones y los controles de exportación establecidos después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania habían limitado el acceso de Moscú a los tipos de componentes electrónicos que necesitaba para construir armas guiadas, lo que afectó la capacidad de Putin para reabastecer su ejército con municiones aéreas modernas.
La falta de armas guiadas de Rusia, y su poca precisión cuando se usan, ofrece más indicaciones de cuán atrasadas están las fuerzas armadas de Moscú en comparación con los ejércitos occidentales.

Altos funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. que hablaron con The New York Times en segundo plano para discutir las evaluaciones de inteligencia y su análisis de los fracasos de Rusia en Ucrania dijeron que la evidencia vista durante la invasión apuntaba a un programa ruso de armas guiadas aún en su infancia, con pilotos incapaces de ubicar y atacar rápidamente objetivos en tierra, y misiles lanzados a Ucrania que a menudo no alcanzan sus objetivos, si es que funcionan.

La Unión Soviética estuvo relativamente desinteresada en desarrollar armas guiadas convencionales hasta mediados de la década de 1980, dijeron los funcionarios, y Rusia se ha involucrado en una investigación y desarrollo serios solo en las últimas dos décadas. Rusia demostró parte de su nuevo arsenal en ataques aéreos en Siria a partir de 2015, aunque solo en cantidades limitadas durante operaciones estrictamente controladas y en condiciones extremadamente favorables.

En lugar de poder atacar rápidamente a las tropas ucranianas y a los vehículos en movimiento con bombas guiadas por láser o por satélite, Rusia ha demostrado en gran medida que solo puede alcanzar objetivos fijos como edificios militares o centros de población civil, ya sea disparando ráfagas de proyectiles de artillería y cohetes no guiados. ataques contra ellos, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses, o mediante el uso de grandes misiles balísticos guiados y misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire que a menudo fallan o son imprecisos.

Los aviones de combate rusos continúan dependiendo de bombas no guiadas que son rudimentarias incluso en comparación con las que Estados Unidos construyó inmediatamente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Mientras que la serie estándar estadounidense de bombas Mark-80 utilizada por la OTAN se puede reconfigurar fácilmente para diferentes misiones y tiene un cuerpo de acero forjado, la contraparte rusa está soldada. Un alto funcionario de inteligencia dijo que el diseño ruso favorecía la producción en masa barata sobre la precisión y requería mucho menos ensamblaje antes del vuelo, lo que hace que esas bombas sean una opción más atractiva para el uso de fuerzas rusas comparativamente sin entrenamiento.

Las municiones guiadas que Rusia ha estado utilizando se limitan a misiles de crucero Kh-101 lanzados desde el aire desplegados desde bombarderos Tu-95 Bear y Tu-160 Blackjack que vuelan en el espacio aéreo ruso y bielorruso; misiles balísticos de corto y mediano alcance lanzados desde tierra como Tochka e Iskander; y una pequeña cantidad de misiles de crucero Kalibr disparados desde buques de guerra en el mar, dijo un funcionario.

Muchos de esos misiles se lanzaron solo en los últimos 10 años, según un informe de la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa. En comparación, el Pentágono estaba probando su primer misil de crucero ampliamente utilizado, llamado Tomahawk, a fines de la década de 1970 .

La dependencia de Rusia de las bombas no guiadas para sus aviones de combate sobre el espacio aéreo ucraniano ha causado confusión entre los analistas de armas gubernamentales y civiles por igual desde que comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, dado que hace solo tres años Rusia demostró que sí tenía armas guiadas por láser y por satélite. que utilizó para atacar hospitales en Siria .

Sin embargo, la diferencia entre los ataques aéreos de Rusia en Siria y en Ucrania es enorme, dijo un alto analista del Departamento de Defensa. En Siria, los aviones de combate rusos podían volar sin oposición y merodear sobre sus objetivos todo el tiempo que quisieran antes de lanzar una bomba guiada, algo que los aviones ucranianos y los misiles tierra-aire hacen imposible.

Los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa también dicen que el problema de selección de objetivos de Rusia se ha visto agravado por la falta de inversión adecuada en drones de vigilancia. Solo se han observado dos modelos rusos desarmados, el Forpost y el Orlan, mientras que Ucrania ha estado atacando a las tropas y vehículos rusos con misiles disparados por drones TB2 comprados en Turquía .

También se ha revelado que el problema es de escala, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses: Rusia no ha podido usar el puñado de bombas guiadas que usó en ciertas partes de Siria para apoyar las necesidades de una gran campaña terrestre en un país tan grande como Ucrania. Y los misiles de crucero rusos disparados contra objetivos en Ucrania a veces fallaron en sus objetivos o incluso fallaron por completo después del lanzamiento, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses.

Agregaron que lo más probable es que los planificadores de guerra rusos no hayan podido desarrollar adecuadamente los llamados paquetes de objetivos, una serie de instrucciones que se introducen en los misiles de crucero antes del vuelo que incluyen instrucciones sobre los rumbos del curso y las altitudes que llevarán el arma a su destino previsto, para a ellos.

“Siria brindó la oportunidad de evaluar en una situación operativa del mundo real muchos de esos nuevos sistemas que los rusos han estado desarrollando durante bastante tiempo”, dijo un funcionario del Departamento de Defensa en una entrevista. “Pero no fueron presionados para hacer algo a escala, por lo que cuando intentas ampliar eso para algo como Ucrania, realmente estás estresando el sistema y podrías resaltar algunos problemas allí”.









Russian Guided Weapons Miss the Mark, U.S. Defense Officials Say


The lack of warplanes at Russia’s Victory Day parade underscores President Vladimir V. Putin’s failure to build a capable modern air force.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Mr. Frost (10 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Tan pizpi que parecía y ahora no quiero ni pensar lo que te pasaría si llegas a casa tarde después de haber tomando unas cervezas con los compis y tienes a la Liu esperándote con el rodillo y los rulos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta imaginársela, la podemos ver. No tiene rulos pero da una idea:


----------



## pep007 (10 May 2022)

Yo tambien me habia fijado con lo del cañon, y supuse que si tiras a menos del alcance maximo y con obuses guiados, debe ser mejor un angulo mayor de 45 grados, a diferencia de los obuses tradicionales donde lo logico seria un angulo menor de 45 grados. De esta manera tienes mas tiempo para rectificar la caida del obus.


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Con pinzas, también decían al principio que Kiev iba a caer en tres o cuatro días
Mas que noticias son rumores y ahora mismo nadie sabe cual puede ser la reacción de Putin 



Es 'probable' que Putin imponga la ley marcial en Rusia para apoyar el esfuerzo de guerra: jefe de inteligencia de EE. UU. 

Putin usará armas nucleares solo si Rusia enfrenta una 'amenaza existencial': jefe de inteligencia de EE. UU.

Putin planea una guerra larga, contando con que EE. UU. y Europa pierdan determinación: jefe de inteligencia de EE. UU.

Putin decidido a llevar la guerra más allá de Donbas a Transnistria: jefe de inteligencia de EE. UU.





Según articulo de Bloomberg 
*Espías estadounidenses dicen que los objetivos de Putin en Ucrania aún se extienden más allá de Donbás*

Haines, jefe de Intel, dice que Putin planea un "conflicto prolongado"
Berrier del Pentágono dice que es probable que Rusia ejerza amenazas nucleares
La decisión del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de concentrar los esfuerzos de su ejército en el este de Ucrania es probablemente un “cambio temporal para recuperar la iniciativa”, dijo el martes a los senadores el principal funcionario de inteligencia de Estados Unidos.

“Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania durante el cual todavía tiene la intención de lograr objetivos más allá de la región de Donbas”, dijo Avril Haines, directora de inteligencia nacional, en una audiencia del Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado sobre “amenazas mundiales”.

Haines dijo que es probable que Putin pretenda extender un puente terrestre ruso en Ucrania desde la región oriental de Donbas hasta la región disidente de Transnistria en Moldavia. En los próximos meses, el conflicto podría entrar en una trayectoria cada vez más "impredecible" y "potencialmente escalada", incluida la toma de decisiones ad hoc en Rusia, dijo Haines.





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## pep007 (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053833
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053834
> ...



Joder! Son unos putos HEROES!!!


----------



## el arquitecto (10 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, también decían al principio que Kiev iba a caer en tres o cuatro días
> Mas que noticias son rumores y ahora mismo nadie sabe cual puede ser la reacción de Putin
> 
> 
> ...



pero qué guerra larga?? si pierde 40 tanques diarios!
ha perdido ya 1000 en 2 meses y medio, y no los va a poder fabricar en 4 años
y si lo hiciera, se los petan en otros 2-3 meses

los soldados se piran (igual son pocos los desertores, pero los tienen y en aumento)
tienen bajas para aburrir y en casa empiezan a oler a muerto, por mucho que la propaganda esté dándolo todo

se retiraron de afganistan por mucho menos, pero eh, aquí guerra de desgaste a occidente o a quién????
ya han perdido unos cuantos barcos y hemos visto que sus aviones son mierder o sus pilotos son unos parguelas o ambas cosas

qué quieren? desmilitarizarse a base de darse contra la defensa ucraniana?


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas liberaron los asentamientos de Cherkasy Tyshky, Rusky Tyshky, Rubizhne y Bairak.,


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053833
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053834
> ...



Estos cabrones no se rendirán jamás, a los turkmongoles les va a costar cubos de sangre deshacerse de ellos. ¿Os acordáis de lo que decían algunos floreros cuando empezó la guerra? _"los rusos serán recibidos con flores y banderas como libertadores" . _Los cojones. El alcázar no se rinde, viva Numancia.


----------



## ghawar (10 May 2022)

Russian troops WIPE OUT own unit in friendly fire fiasco as Army morale in tatters


RUSSIAN troops opened fire on their own soldiers in a 'friendly' fire fiasco, killing many colleagues and destroying valuable military hardware.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Curioso dato


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

Pero no tantas.por que no avanzan a lo loco y casualmente parecen saber dónde van a atacar los rusos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, también decían al principio que Kiev iba a caer en tres o cuatro días
> Mas que noticias son rumores y ahora mismo nadie sabe cual puede ser la reacción de Putin
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a atacar hasta ahogar los cañones enemigos con el peso de su chatarra


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Parece que los 6x EA-18 Growlers del 28 de marzo que se desplegaron en la base aérea de Spangdahlem en Alemania ahora están operando oficialmente dentro del flanco este de la OTAN según este gráfico publicado por 
@NATO
. El Growler es una plataforma EW altamente capaz.


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

La propaganda de la babushka ya no les sirve

Después de que se conociera la verdadera historia de la “abuela con bandera roja”, que fue evacuada al territorio controlado por las autoridades oficiales ucranianas y que se indignó porque su casa fue bombardeada por tropas rusas, los propagandistas estatales de la Federación Rusa dejaron de escribir. sobre ella.


----------



## Dadaista (10 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Esta es mi opinión, claro, pero yo diría que los chinos se las veían muy felices con la invasión rusa a Ucrania porque se esperaba una tibia respuesta occidental y entonces, de rebote, ir ellos a por Taiwán. Ahora deben de estar cag#ndose en Putin y en too.



Preferirían ir de tapadillo y que Rusia soportara el peso de la resistencia. Si Rusia queda muy tocada creo que China aprovechará y el grueso de proyectos militares modernos rusos caeran en China. Eso si, los mas modernos, actualizados y en manteimiento optimo. Que potencia económica si que tienen


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 May 2022)

*la play 5 ni la huelen los rusos.*


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ya ha afirmado haber destruido como el 250% de los helicópteros y aviones de Ucrania antes de la guerra, por lo que deben haber viajado en el tiempo.


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Curioso dato



La función del armamento ruso es recibir la munición enemiga para que los ucras se queden sin capacidad de lanzarles más y entonces los rusos atacarán con palos y piedras.

Todo parte del plan.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Curioso dato



La munición flecha de los carros T soviéticos tiene un problemilla derivado precisamente del uso de cargador automático y es que no puede ser tan larga como la de los occidentales que al ir todo junto se puede alargar la flecha dentro de la vaina del proyectil. También tenía mala fama porque en versiones de exportación ni tungsteno, ni uranio empobrecido ni nada, acero endurecido y ya.

Supuestamente eso la hace inferior en prestaciones y por eso la URSS desarrolló toda clase de munición HEAT y también misiles de disparo desde el cañón mientras que los occidentales se centraban en la munición flecha como principal munición antitanque. Lo que si tenían los cañones de los tanques soviéticos era mucha variedad de munición, mientras los carros occidentales se centraban en destruir otros tanques los rusos tenían desde munición HE hasta de fragmentación. Supongo que porque participaban en más "guerras híbridas".


----------



## Chaini (10 May 2022)

. 

Espero que Zelenski haga todo lo posible para sacar a los heridos de Azovstal.Tiene que demostrar a todos que no es como Putin




paconan dijo:


> El video es fuerte, aviso



La guerra es una gran mierda.





Dadaista dijo:


> Preferirían ir de tapadillo y que Rusia soportara el peso de la resistencia. Si Rusia queda muy tocada creo que China aprovechará y el grueso de proyectos militares modernos rusos caeran en China. Eso si, los mas modernos, actualizados y en manteimiento optimo. Que potencia económica si que tienen



Un amigo que trabaja en una minera me ha comentado que China les esta comprando todo! A pesar de que sus fabricas funcionan a medio gas están acaparando todo


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Movimiento aéreo de envíos

Estación aérea de Bardufoss #Norway




Varios obuses autopropulsados S155-mm M109-A3 de #Norway (total de 20) llegaron a #Ukraine vía Rzeszow


----------



## OBDC (10 May 2022)

> Un amigo que trabaja en una minera me ha comentado que China les esta comprando todo! A pesar de que sus fabricas funcionan a medio gas están acaparando todo



El gran ganador de la guerra hasta el momento sin los Chinos y los Hindúes. Materia prima y energía a buen precio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

*Soldados de Putin se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «No queremos ser carne de cañón, Rusia va a perder»*

*Militares de la región de Osetia del Sur que estuvieron en el frente describieron las condiciones como insoportables, con equipos averiados y falta de mando en primera línea*

Rusia «perderá» su guerra contra Ucrania. Esto afirmaron un grupo de soldados de Osetia del Sur al presidente de la región, Anatoly Bibilov, después de regresar del combate, tras quejarse por la falta de armas, inteligencia y mando. Un extracto de su conversación fue obtenido por el medio de comunicación independiente ruso MediaZona.

Osetia del Sur es una región separatista de Georgia cuya independencia fue reconocida por Moscú en 2008. Un número desconocido de residentes de esa zona fueron enviados a Ucrania para luchar por Rusia. Dos grupos de soldados, que incluyen miembros de parte de las unidades militares rusas en la región y soldados contratados locales, fueron desplegados el 16 y el 26 de marzo, según la web estadounidense Eurasianet.

A finales de marzo, unos 300 soldados de la región separatista se negaron a luchar en Ucrania en medio del deterioro de las condiciones y la escasez de suministros, según informó MediaZona. El medio citó a Bibilov preguntando al grupo de soldados que regresaron a la región si creían que Rusia finalmente perdería la guerra de Ucrania. *«Sí, creemos que perderán»*, respondió un soldado.

*Equipos averiados y falta de mando*
Los soldados de Osetia del Sur recordaron el momento en que fueron desplegados en áreas a 800 kilómetros de distancia de donde se suponía que debían estar. También le dijeron a Bibilov que el fuego de artillería no alcanzaba los objetivos a dos kilómetros, pero los oficiales al mando ignoraron las quejas de coordenadas incorrectas, mientras que las tropas se enfrentaron a bombardeos constantes debido a la inteligencia inadecuada en el campo de batalla.

Bibilov en un momento pareció criticar a los soldados por pedir armas. «Probablemente no lo sepas, pero muchos muchachos ya han venido a mí, pidiéndome que los envíen al frente, y no están hablando de dinero o 'dennos armas'», le contestó al grupo.

Un soldado afirmó que el 99 por ciento del equipo que les dieron no funcionaba, mientras que otro dijo que* tres de cada 10 tanques no podían disparar*. «Advertimos: nuestras máquinas no funcionan, no nos envíen allí. De otro escuadrón, los muchachos dijeron que sus armas no podían disparar. Se les ordenó: 'Váyanse'».

Un soldado reclamaba: «*Fuimos engañados a cada paso*... nadie estaba asustado aquí, solo nos engañaban a cada paso». Otro añadió que los soldados abandonaron Ucrania porque no querían ser *«carne de cañón»*.

«Los rusos han visto muchas guerras, Napoleón llegó a Moscú y, para no rendirse, quemaron su propia ciudad. Nunca piensen que los rusos perderán», afirmó Bibilov al grupo, ante las quejas recibidas por las pésimas condiciones en el frente. «Pasará el tiempo y nadie discutirá que no había armas, equipos, comunicaciones. Habrá una victoria», agregó.









Soldados de Putin se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «No queremos ser carne de cañón, Rusia va a perder»


Militares de la región de Osetia del Sur que estuvieron en el frente describieron las condiciones como insoportables, con equipos averiados y falta de mando en primera línea




www.abc.es


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

*Periodistas rusos escribieron sobre Putin durante el "Día de la Victoria"*
ACTUALIZADO HOY 16:08PUBLICADO HOY 16:02
Una protesta se llevó a cabo durante la celebración ayer del "Día de la Victoria", cuando dos periodistas rusos publicaron cerca de 40 artículos criticando la guerra en Ucrania.
Durante la celebración anual del "Día de la Victoria" en memoria de la capitulación de la Alemania nazi, los periodistas Alexandra Miroshnikova y Egor Polyakov publicaron Kremlin, artículos críticos en el sitio web del periódico pro régimen Lenta.
Lenta es uno de los periódicos más grandes de Rusia y, por lo general, sigue la visión del mundo del Kremlin en sus informes de noticias.
Los artículos describen a Vladimir Putin como un "dictador lamentable" que inició "la guerra más sangrienta del siglo XXI". 
*Riesgos de hasta 15 años de prisión*
Desde el estallido de la guerra, es ilegal difundir información sobre la guerra que no provenga de fuentes oficiales rusas y el castigo puede ser de hasta 15 años de prisión.
En una entrevista con The Guardian , Egor Poljakov admite que tiene miedo de lo que sucederá a continuación, pero que estaba consciente de lo que hizo y cuáles podrían ser las consecuencias.
"No podíamos aceptar esto más. Esto era lo único correcto que podíamos hacer”, dice.
Los artículos fueron eliminados rápidamente por la autoridad de censura rusa Roskomnadzor, pero aún se pueden leer a través de una herramienta de historial web, a la que enlaza The Guardian. 








Ryska journalister skrev ner Putin under ”Segerdagen”


En protestaktion genomfördes under gårdagens firande av ”Segerdagen”, då två ryska journalister publicerade ett 40-tal artiklar med kritik mot kriget i Ukraina.




www.svt.se






Aquí la cache guardada de lenta.ru
Polyakov, que trabaja como reportero de negocios en Lenta, dijo que él y su colega Alexandra Miroshnikova publicaron más de 40 artículos críticos con el Kremlin y sus acciones en Ucrania. Desde entonces, los artículos se han eliminado, pero se puede acceder a ellos a través de una herramienta de archivo web.


*Las autoridades rusas prohibieron a los periodistas hablar de lo negativo*
07:01
En Rusia, se canceló la tarifa de gas para Eternal Flame.
09:52
Rusia destruyó completamente Mariupol
09:29
El gasto récord en el ejército no ayudó a Rusia a derrotar a Ucrania
09:27
Vladimir Putin mintió sobre los planes de Rusia en Ucrania
09:17
El color del río Setun de Moscú desconcertó a los internautas
09:15
Ucrania violó los planes de Putin
09:13
Rusia deja los cadáveres de sus soldados en Ucrania
08:39
El Ministerio de Defensa mintió a los familiares de los muertos en el crucero "Moskva"
08:34
El doctor Myasnikov predijo que los rusos reemplazarían la carne con platos de insectos
08:22
El aliado más cercano de Putin quería devolver Rusia hace 100 años
08:21
Putin convirtió al estado en el principal ladrón de rusos
08:14
El ejército ruso resultó ser un ejército de ladrones y merodeadores.
08:06
Todas las noticias


*"La guerra facilita el encubrimiento de fallas en la economía".*
Putin debe irse. Desató una guerra sin sentido y está llevando a Rusia al abismo

*"La guerra facilita el encubrimiento de fallas en la economía".*
Putin debe irse. Desató una guerra sin sentido y está llevando a Rusia al abismo
00:01
La “estabilidad” rusa resultó ser peor que la pobreza europea
07:00
Los moscovitas explicaron una extraña ceremonia usando paquetes de comida rápida
06:31

En la escuela de Mariupol encontró un manual para maestros con la glorificación de Bandera
06:16
En Rusia propusieron nombrar las calles en honor a los defensores caídos del Donbass
06:27
El parlamento de la autonomía moldava de Gagauzia permitió llevar cintas de San Jorge el 9 de mayo
06:27
El Ministerio de Defensa anunció la destrucción de los monumentos de guerra soviéticos por parte de las autoridades ucranianas.
05:19

*"La guerra facilita el encubrimiento de fallas en la economía".*
Putin debe irse. Desató una guerra sin sentido y está llevando a Rusia al abismo
00:01


Las noticias más importantes

Putin desató una de las guerras más sangrientas del siglo XXI

Zelensky resultó ser más genial que Putin

La élite rusa resultó ser insignificantemente débil de voluntad.

Vladimir Putin se ha convertido en un dictador patético y paranoico

Rusia se verá obligada a pagar reparaciones multimillonarias a Ucrania

Vladimir Putin teme revelar la verdad sobre su familia

Rusia amenaza con destruir el mundo entero

La élite rusa está harta del nepotismo y la adulación

Tribunal espera a Putin y sus socios











Лента.Ру


Новости, статьи, фотографии, видео. Семь дней в неделю, 24 часа в сутки.




web.archive.org


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Rusia ha agregado DOS grupos tácticos de batallón a Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas, elevando el recuento a 99 BTG: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia inició el conflicto con 120 BTG hace más de dos meses.


----------



## paconan (10 May 2022)

Sin confirmar

En Mariupol, los putinistas abrieron "centros de empleo" y ofrecen a los lugareños recoger los cuerpos de los conciudadanos muertos por 10-32 mil rublos. Según los defensores ucranianos que permanecen en Azovstal, el ejército ruso obliga a la gente del pueblo a desmantelar los escombros y participar en el "embellecimiento" para obtener alimentos.



ANUNCIO
Comenzó su labor el Fondo de Pensiones de la DPR, donde los ciudadanos pueden
solicitar una pensión. Los beneficios de marzo y abril se pagarán a fines de mayo.
y mayo en la cantidad de 7800 rublos.
Direcciones:
- 28a Stroiteley Ave. "Liceo Marino";
- Pr. Metallurgov 84 b;
- Avenida Pobedy 107a;
- Karpinsky 69 "Cine Aniversario"
existen centros republicanos de empleo de la DPR, en los cuales las
personas pueden conseguir trabajos temporales como: apoyo informativo, mejoramiento
de la ciudad, remoción de escombros y recolección de cadáveres (salario desde 10
hasta 32 mil rublos). La
dirección:
- Zaporizhzhya carretera 4 <<METRO";
- Pr. Metallurgov 84 b;
- Calle Pobeda 107 a.
Además, el trabajo de campo lo lleva a cabo la sucursal del Fondo de Pensiones de la DPR en
el Puerto de Mariupol.
12 de mayo de 2022 de 9:00 a 12:00 en el departamento de personal de
Mariupol Ilyich Iron and Steel Works, se llevará a cabo una reunión de empleados de
la planta. La solicitud de los empleados de la planta para llegar a la hora
especificada en 54 Nikopol Avenue.
A partir del 14 de mayo se inaugurarán mercados de abastos en las siguientes direcciones:
- Calle "Yumovila". 50 años de la URSS, 75;
- Calle <<Denis" Olimpiyskaya, 197;
- "ECO-Mercado" Calle Pisareva, 28;
- Avenida "Central" Metallurgov, 64.
Canal de telegramas de información - НОВЫЙ МАРИУПОЛЬ!
2022/5/9 10:48


----------



## BananeroGrone (10 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El video es fuerte, aviso



Que mejo abono para tierras ucranianas que carne rostizada del invasor.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (10 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> La munición flecha de los carros T soviéticos tiene un problemilla derivado precisamente del uso de cargador automático y es que no puede ser tan larga como la de los occidentales que al ir todo junto se puede alargar la flecha dentro de la vaina del proyectil. También tenía mala fama porque en versiones de exportación ni tungsteno, ni uranio empobrecido ni nada, acero endurecido y ya.
> 
> Supuestamente eso la hace inferior en prestaciones y por eso la URSS desarrolló toda clase de munición HEAT y también misiles de disparo desde el cañón mientras que los occidentales se centraban en la munición flecha como principal munición antitanque. Lo que si tenían los cañones de los tanques soviéticos era mucha variedad de munición, mientras los carros occidentales se centraban en destruir otros tanques los rusos tenían desde munición HE hasta de fragmentación. Supongo que porque participaban en más "guerras híbridas".



Aqui una simulación para que se vea la diferencia entre usar diferentes materiales para fabricar la armadura.

En esta otra simulación usan diferente materiales para el proyectil pero contra una armadura similar.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

La Federación Rusa retira sus tropas de la región de Járkov. La razón de esto son pérdidas significativas, según el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estamos hablando de los militares de la 138ª brigada mecanizada separada del 6º ejército de armas combinadas del distrito militar occidental.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

Lo siento, tenía que hacerlo...


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Federación Rusa retira sus tropas de la región de Járkov. La razón de esto son pérdidas significativas, según el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estamos hablando de los militares de la 138ª brigada mecanizada separada del 6º ejército de armas combinadas del distrito militar occidental.



Concluye entonces la "finta de Járkov".


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)

Alexander Lukashenko advierte que el ejército de Bielorrusia está listo para el combate y puede infligir "daños inaceptables" a los países de la OTAN


----------



## favelados (10 May 2022)

Solo es un repliegue táctico por supuesto


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Alexander Lukashenko advierte que el ejército de Bielorrusia está listo para el combate y puede infligir "daños inaceptables" a los países de la OTAN


----------



## Josant2022 (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Alexander Lukashenko advierte que el ejército de Bielorrusia está listo para el combate y puede infligir "daños inaceptables" a los países de la OTAN



Anda mira si andaba haciéndose el tonto y de golpe sale con la parida

Pero donde vas tú Alejandro alma cándida


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)

He creado un hilo mostrando cómo vivía el último presidente pro-ruso de Ucrania (Viktor Yanukovych), por si queréis echarle un ojo.






La mansión y el enorme garaje de lujo del último presidente pro-ruso de Ucrania (Viktor Yanukovych) huido en Rusia desde 2014


La mansión y los 350 acres de terreno a las afueras de Kiev han sido convertidos en el Museo de la Corrupción. Viktor Yanukovych...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

Estoy asombrado. Los ucras están fulminando a los rusos aún más que en la campaña de Kiev. Además esta vez a cierta distancia. 

Los están masacrando:


----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (10 May 2022)

Sabía que no eran buenos, pero nunca sospeché que fueran así de malos:


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No hace falta imaginársela, la podemos ver. No tiene rulos pero da una idea:



Esa se tiene que volver a Rusia pronto porque de infiltrada en España ya no tiene futuro.


----------



## percutor (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Federación Rusa retira sus tropas de la región de Járkov. La razón de esto son pérdidas significativas, según el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estamos hablando de los militares de la 138ª brigada mecanizada separada del 6º ejército de armas combinadas del distrito militar occidental.




Estos días los ucranianos ganaban terreno en jarkov y lo perdían en el donbass . Al final los rusos abandonan la zona de jarkov . Pero lo importante no es lo que conquistes si no el precio que pagas por conquistar . 

Según parece los rusos pagan sus avances muy caros , veremos si luego son capaces de defenderlo . 

Otro aspecto es que el frente de lucha se ha reducido , y diría que esto favorece a los ucranianos , que parece que son los que más medios tienen para ver los movimientos de los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)

Con esto, Belgorod, un importante nudo de comunicaciones quedaría a tiro de los m777, lo mismo con sus puentes, carreteras y los mas que probables polvorines de armamento que tendrán cerca.


----------



## favelados (10 May 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (10 May 2022)

Anda, que ya les vale a los portugueses, en un municipio regido por el partido comunista portugués, que se niega a condenar la invasión de Ucrania... ponen a un matrimonio de rusos a gestionar el tema de los refugiados ucranianos y parece ser que han pasado todos los datos a mamá ruski...









La policía portuguesa registra local de rusos acusado de robar datos de refugiados ucranianos


Por Catarina Demony y Patricia Vicente Rua




es.euronews.com





Pd.- Los portugueses se están luciendo últimamente, se chivaban de los nombres de los manifestantes anti- Putin a la embajada rusa y provocaron hasta asesinatos de gente rusa contraria al gobierno de Putin... luego dicen que lo sienten y ya está, son peores que los independentistas catalufos.









El Ayuntamiento socialista de Lisboa pasa datos a Putin sobre opositores rusos en Portugal


La Corporación municipal que lidera Fernando Medina desata una tormenta política tras admitir que entregó información sobre los organizadores de una manifestación pro Navalni



www.google.com


----------



## Pinovski (10 May 2022)

Ya es oficial, la segunda gran retirada de Rusia después de Kiev y Chernihiv: Rusia huye despavorida de Jarkov ¿otra finta?


Ukraine pushes Russian troops back in counter-offensive near Kharkiv - Orbital Affairs https://www.arabnews.com/node/2078931/world Han dejado material de todo tipo en la huida:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nuzzo (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Con esto, Belgorod, un importante nudo de comunicaciones quedaría a tiro de los m777, lo mismo con sus puentes, carreteras y los mas que probables polvorines de armamento que tendrán cerca.



Pienso que no van a meter pepinazos en Belgorod...pero todo lo que cruce la frontera va a escuchar el fallero.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy asombrado. Los ucras están fulminando a los rusos aún más que en la campaña de Kiev. Además esta vez a cierta distancia.
> 
> Los están masacrando:



Sorprendente la efectividad de los artilleros ucras antes y superada después de recibir las chuches occidentales.
Otra cosa es la enorme masa artillera rusa que por cierto se desperdicia en destruir objetivos civiles.
Hats off!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

hay que reconocerlo de manera oficial, el 155 esta colocando a ucrania en un punto significativamente por encima de la horda



txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy asombrado. Los ucras están fulminando a los rusos aún más que en la campaña de Kiev. Además esta vez a cierta distancia.
> 
> Los están masacrando:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

la artilleria orca sirve para crear paisajes lunares, con crateres distribuidos en una perfecta aleatoriedad estadistica, la ucraniana es comparativamente artilleria de francotirador, de fallero





Kalikatres dijo:


> Sorprendente la efectividad de los artilleros ucras antes y superada después de recibir las chuches occidentales.
> Otra cosa es la enorme masa artillera rusa que por cierto se desperdicia en destruir objetivos civiles.
> Hats off!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054144


----------



## Nuzzo (10 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que reconocerlo de manera oficial, el 155 esta colocando a ucrania en un punto significativamente por encima de la horda



Tu espera...cuando llegue la artilleria autopropulsada con 155...


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

El limpiabotas de Strelkov se ha despachado tan, pero tan a gusto, que lo más probable es que acabe recibiendo una visita de los hermanos polonio y novichok.


----------



## Nuzzo (10 May 2022)

Vamos, esto sí que es una finta de la buenas. Lukashenko despliega su ejército hacia Polonia y Letonia...para tener una excusa frente Putin por no ayudar en Ucraina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

A ese ritmo básicamente solo reponen perdidas
400 KIA al dia, 1600 bajas en total, eso son casi 2 BTG al dia



Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha agregado DOS grupos tácticos de batallón a Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas, elevando el recuento a 99 BTG: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia inició el conflicto con 120 BTG hace más de dos meses.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Con esto, Belgorod, un importante nudo de comunicaciones quedaría a tiro de los m777, lo mismo con sus puentes, carreteras y los mas que probables polvorines de armamento que tendrán cerca.



Pues a 33km en el punto más cercano.


----------



## César Borgia (10 May 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (10 May 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Vamos, esto sí que es una finta de la buenas. Lukashenko despliega su ejército hacia Polonia y Letonia...para tener una excusa frente Putin por no ayudar en Ucraina.



Pues en Polonia le tienen ganas a Lukashenko. En la última crisis de refugiados ya les tuvieron que parar los pies, ahora veremos si aceptan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

QUII



Dr Polux dijo:


>



eso es lo que dice el problema de fisica elemental, el tema es que a elevada altitud la resistencia al vuelo del obus es menor, entonces la optima cambia hacia una posicion mas vertical



Cui Bono dijo:


> El alcance máximo es a 45 grados, siempre.
> Puede que tenga que ganar altura sí o sí por el tipo de misil guiado, porque funcione mejor el ajuste inteligente si tiene altura para corregir.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

Sí, efectivamente el avión del fin del mundo no era para tanto, un vulgar caco dió al traste con su exhibición.
DE TRACA!

Traduccion google:
Los ladrones han robado equipos electrónicos de un avión militar ruso conocido como "avión del fin del mundo" por su papel en el arsenal nuclear del país, informan los medios locales.

Los informes dicen que ladrones desconocidos irrumpieron en el avión Ilyushin Il-80 en un aeródromo en la región sur de Rostov.

No está claro cuándo ocurrió el incidente, pero se llevaron 39 equipos y cinco tableros de radio.

El gobierno local dijo que se estaba llevando a cabo una investigación.

Los expertos militares dicen que el avión es uno de los cuatro Il-80 diseñados para ser utilizados como puestos de mando aerotransportados para los funcionarios rusos, incluido el presidente, en caso de un conflicto nuclear. La agencia de noticias Interfax los describe como uno de los aviones más clasificados de Rusia.

No se han revelado públicamente más detalles sobre el equipo sustraído por los ladrones.


----------



## Chaini (10 May 2022)

Parece que Biden tiene algo personal contra Putin:






89 de los 90 obuses M777 prometidos por Estados Unidos fueron entregados a Ucrania junto con 120,000 proyectiles: el Pentágono.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>






Este tio es militar?

A que coño se viste como tal?


----------



## percutor (10 May 2022)

en lo que refiere a la retirada de jarkov , esa zona fue ocupada a finales de febrero , y no se reportan casos de abusos a civiles . ¿ que sucede?


----------



## EGO (10 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> en lo que refiere a la retirada de jarkov , esa zona fue ocupada a finales de febrero , y no se reportan casos de abusos a civiles . ¿ que sucede?



Pues que habian milicianos de Donbass en vez de la escoria chechena y asiatica que habia en Bucha.


----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)




----------



## At4008 (10 May 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (10 May 2022)

La guerra va a durar tres meses más y ahora el plan de Rusia es arruinar a Occidente:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg *



*has tested positive for the coronavirus*



NATO chief Stoltenberg tests positive for Covid-19









NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg has tested positive for the coronavirus, his spokesperson said on Tuesday.
The 63-year-old, who has been fully vaccinated and boosted, was said to be experiencing only mild symptoms.
Belgian rules require at least seven days of quarantine, so he will not be able to attend this weekend's NATO foreign ministers meeting in Berlin.
It is expected that NATO Deputy Secretary General Mircea Geoană will chair the meeting.​


----------



## el arquitecto (10 May 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (10 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La guerra va a durar tres meses más y ahora el plan de Rusia es arruinar a Occidente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054235



sí, es una guerra de desgaste contra occidente

rusia vs occidente, claramente

voy a por latunes y tal


----------



## Feriri88 (10 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053833
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053834
> ...






El nuevo alcázar


----------



## El cogorzas (10 May 2022)

Este vídeo retrata muy bien al ejército orco y sus fans.



Se lo dedico a @Se vienen cositas(soy CD) para que se descojone a gusto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)




----------



## percutor (10 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno lo que traigo. En un concierto propagandístico de la tele turkmongola han colado como veteranos soviéticos a... ¡Bonnie & Clyde! Jajaja.




Esto es impresionante , ya vimos cómo ponían la foto de un soldado de aspecto totalmente yankee en otro acto .


----------



## El Promotor (10 May 2022)

Veamos...



delhierro dijo:


> No me jodas que comparas Irak con un pais que era la linea del frente de la URSS y que se quedo con todo su material.
> 
> Es como si comparas un conglomerado California - Nuevo Mexico- Texas desgajado de los EEUU , con el poder militar de ...Chile o Argentina.
> 
> ...




Vaya, así que el camarada Delhierro es el comisario político pro Putin asignado esta semana al hilo.

A ver cuánto dura y con qué magistrales fintas dialécticas nos deleita para justificar lo injustificable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)

parece que los animos estan caldeados con el reclutamiento forzoso en el donbass


----------



## Tales. (11 May 2022)

Oye alguien me explica la finta de Kharkiv? Era para fijar a las tropas ucras tambien?

Alguien se imagina al ejército iraquí persiguiendo y echando a los usanos hacia Kuwait?  de ridículo histórico en ridículo histórico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

El *Parlamento de Lituania* ha votado por unanimidad *describir las acciones rusas en Ucrania como "genocidio" y "terrorismo"* y para pedir un *tribunal internacional*, siguiendo el modelo de los juicios de Nuremberg, usado tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial para perseguir crímenes de guerra.
La moción, copatrocinada por la primera ministra lituana, Ingrida Simonyte, decía que los crímenes de guerra de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania incluían el *asesinato deliberado de civiles*,* violaciones masivas*,* reubicación forzosa de ciudadanos ucranianos en Rusia* y la destrucción de infraestructura económica y sitios culturales.


----------



## Casino (11 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Ya sabemos por qué la llaman bird




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

UTBH se descojona de Liusivaya


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye alguien me explica la finta de Kharkiv? Era para fijar a las tropas ucras tambien?
> 
> Alguien se imagina al ejército iraquí persiguiendo y echando a los usanos hacia Kuwait?  de ridículo histórico en ridículo histórico



Según el camarada Zhukov es más o menos para eso, sí. En realidad toda esa zona noreste parece haber sido (y todavía es) otra gran finta:


----------



## pakitakita (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La guerra va a durar tres meses más y ahora el plan de Rusia es arruinar a Occidente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054235



Mañanita de niebla tarde de paseo.

Si no llueve o nieva.


----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Según el camarada Zhukov es más o menos para eso, sí. En realidad toda esa zona noreste parece haber sido (y todavía es) otra gran finta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054326



Solo 2.500?

Pues han llegado hasta la frontera rusa, si llegan a ser más se presentan en Moscu


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

Mientras tanto en Jerson...


----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

Continúa la desartillerizacion de Rusia.

Después de desartillerizar la zona de Jerson ahora toca hacerlo con la artillería del Donbas

Se vienen cosas chulísimas sobre la línea del ferrocarril que lleva los suministros al saliente de Izum


----------



## Fiallo (11 May 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Anda, que ya les vale a los portugueses, en un municipio regido por el partido comunista portugués, que se niega a condenar la invasión de Ucrania... ponen a un matrimonio de rusos a gestionar el tema de los refugiados ucranianos y parece ser que han pasado todos los datos a mamá ruski...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La izquierda mediterránea es mierda proputinesca en su odio a la angloesfera.


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Ya llegan....


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Más del uso magistral de la artillería ucra:


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Los british dicen ahora lo que en este hilo sabíamos desde el 26 de Febrero:


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Esto lo han mandado los usanos antes de firmar el prestamo y arriendo:


----------



## César Borgia (11 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Francotiradores españoles


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

*Drones comerciales armados con granadas obsoletas: los 'apaños' tecnológicos de Ucrania para frenar a Putin*

*El ejército del país gobernado por Zelenski está adaptando dispositivos comerciales para que sean útiles en el campo de batalla*

Sin tecnología no somos nada. Y lo mismo vale para la guerra. Desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, del que ya han pasado cerca de dos meses y medio, el país gobernado por *Zelenski* ha estado pidiendo apoyo económico y militar a países de todo el mundo. Buena parte de esa ayuda ha llegado en forma de *drones*. Algunos, incluso, de uso comercial. Donados por la propia población ucraniana y mucho más fáciles de manejar que los que están destinados, directamente, a la guerra.

Como explica a ABC el analista de defensa Jesús Manuel Pérez Triana, el empleo de este tipo de tecnología en el campo de batalla no es novedoso; simplemente, el uso ha ido creciendo con el paso de los años y, ahora, en medio de un conflicto que despierta especial interés ha ganado notoriedad.

«La idea de sensores que sobrevuelan el campo de batalla recopilando información no es nueva. En los últimos años ha sido aplicada con más o menos fortuna por el Estado Islámico o durante la guerra del Alto Karabaj librada entre Azerbaiyán y Armenia en 2020. Ese mismo año vimos el gran salto de la tecnología en manos de Turquía, en concreto en la ofensiva de Idlib durante la guerra de Siria. Estas dos últimas fueron las primeras campañas de la historia en las que los drones ocuparon el papel protagonista de las operaciones aéreas», dice el analista.

*Reconocimiento, ataque y documentación*
Efectivamente, durante el conflicto tanto Rusia como Ucrania han utilizado drones de forma constante. «Fundamentalmente, se está dedicando su uso a la realización de labores de reconocimiento, en concreto, localización de blancos para la artillería. El otro, el de ataque. En los que encontramos, por un lado, a los drones armados, en el caso de Ucrania entre ellos se encuentran los TB2 turcos», señala Pérez Triana. Incluso se han compartido numerosos vídeos realizados por drones en los que, aparentemente, se puede ver a militares rusos abriendo fuego contra civiles desarmados, como comparte el canal público alemán ' ZDF'.

El país gobernado por Zelenski también ha recibido *mucha ayuda procedente del extranjero*. Desde drones 'kamikaze' Switchblade, enviados por Estados Unidos, hasta drones logísticos enviados recientemente por Reino Unido. Incluso estuvo negociando con EE.UU. a mediados del mes pasado el envío de los pesados *MQ-9 Reaper*, joya de la corona de la Fuerzas Aéreas del país en lo que se refiere a vehículos no tripulados.

«También están utilizando mucho drones comerciales, por ejemplo, los DJI chinos de toda la vida, especialmente el modelo Mavic, a los que en algunos casos se les ha adaptado algún tipo de proyectil, por ejemplo, granadas de mortero o granadas anticarro soviéticas. En algunos casos, Ucrania les está añadiendo nuevas colas hechas con impresoras 3D para hacer a los dispositivos más aerodinámicos», apunta Pérez Triana. Recientemente, la empresa asiática anunció que iba a dejar de comercializar sus drones en Ucrania y Rusia para evitar su uso como armamento.

*Los 'manitas' de Ucrania*
Los encargados de adaptar estos dispositivos a la guerra son los miembros de* Aerorozvidka*, organización sin ánimo de lucro ucraniana fundada en 2014 -como respuesta a la invasión rusa de Crimea- y dedicada a «ayudar a las fuerzas de seguridad y defensa de Ucrania en la victoria sobre los invasores rusos». Admiten donaciones de todo tipo a través de su página web.

Precisamente, Aerorozvidka ha sido el grupo que tuvo la idea de añadir granadas antitanque *RKG-3* de fabricación soviética (se usan desde la década de los cincuenta del siglo pasado) a los drones empleados por el ejército. Una vez el dispositivo se encuentra sobre el objetivo, deja caer el proyectil, como se puede apreciar en el siguiente vídeo. También han estado utilizando como munición cócteles molotov.



Aerorozvidka también está detrás de la constucción de los drones *R-18* que emplea el Ejército de Ucrania. Según explicaron a ' Bussiness Insider', los crean desde cero, tienen un alcance de 4 kilómetros, pueden permanecer en el aire hasta 40 minutos y son capaces de lanzar bombas de hasta 5 kilogramos.

Recientemente, en su grupo de Telegram, compartió su alegría por la reciente llegada al país de nuevos drones de marca *Draganfly*, destinados, en concreto, al transporte de medicamentos. «Pueden transportar hasta 16 kg de medicamentos esenciales y volar hasta una hora en una dirección. Los drones médicos son relativamente más grandes que los drones militares y están equipados con una caja de almacenamiento que puede ajustar la temperatura de la carga», señala Aerorozvidka.









Drones comerciales armados con granadas obsoletas: los 'apaños' tecnológicos de Ucrania para frenar a Putin


El ejército del país gobernado por Zelenski está adaptando dispositivos comerciales para que sean útiles en el campo de batalla




www.abc.es


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La guerra va a durar tres meses más y ahora el plan de Rusia es arruinar a Occidente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054235



Lleva con la cantinela esa de que los envios de armas occidentales no tienen importancia porque la mayoria son destruidos o capturados y el resto no sirven para nada 

Pero los rusos siguen retrocediendo y ha cambiado el discurso de "esto esta acabado en tres dias" a "la guerra durara 3 meses mas"

Lo de "desgastar a occidente con la crisis economica, las materias primas y la energia" es un rision que no se lo cree ni el y lo de arruinarse fianciando a ucrania es un cachondeo


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Según el camarada Zhukov es más o menos para eso, sí. En realidad toda esa zona noreste parece haber sido (y todavía es) otra gran finta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054326



Pero como es que los ucranianos contraatacan? pero no estaba todo terminado en tres dias y lo unico que les quedaba eran unos nazis alcoholicos y drogadictos que se ocultaban en medio de la poblacion civil para forzarlos a pelear?

Si la batalla es a campo abierto no se a quien le va a ir peor

Lo que no queda claro en el post del gilipollas este es si los rusos han decidido ignorar Kharkov, si la maniobra de los ucranianos facilitara la toma de Kharkov o si lo que quieren es rodear Kharkov


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lleva con la cantinela esa de que los envios de armas occidentales no tienen importancia porque la mayoria son destruidos o capturados y el resto no sirven para nada
> 
> Pero los rusos siguen retrocediendo y ha cambiado el discurso de "esto esta acabado en tres dias" a "la guerra durara 3 meses mas"
> 
> Lo de "desgastar a occidente con la crisis economica, las materias primas y la energia" es un rision que no se lo cree ni el y lo de arruinarse fianciando a ucrania es un cachondeo



y se retiran de Jarkov para que luego sea más fácil tomarlo. Este memo es una parodia de sí mismo.


----------



## Nicors (11 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Francotiradores españoles



Gloria


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Una prueba más de cómo la artillería ucra lamina las posiciones rusas en Izum. Poco a poco los ucras van consiguiendo ventajas tácticas:


----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

Pronóstico del tiempo, seguimos en el barro.


----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

La línea ferroviaria puede estar ya a tiro de artillería...

Los de Izum se van tener que poner a robar gallinas por que no les llega el rancho..


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La guerra va a durar tres meses más y ahora el plan de Rusia es arruinar a Occidente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054235



Ojo, que él sigue los acontecimientos por canales de Telegram (comentado pot él mismo) y dado que, sospecho yo, están dirigidos por quienes nos imaginamos, eso significa que lo que comenta dentro de poco lo veremos en otros medios oficiales o no: tv rusa, twitter, etc.


PD: y burbujos varios


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 May 2022)

Tiroteo grabado en Mariupol con fecha desconocida. A pesar de que pueda parecer lo contrario no hubo bajas ucras.



La prueba.


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, efectivamente el avión del fin del mundo no era para tanto, un vulgar caco dió al traste con su exhibición.
> DE TRACA!
> 
> Traduccion google:
> ...



Los Reyes son los padres, y los ladrones son...


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Según el camarada Zhukov es más o menos para eso, sí. En realidad toda esa zona noreste parece haber sido (y todavía es) otra gran finta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054326



Pero eso lo escribio el 7 de mayo.Hoy debe estar con el ojete en llamas viendo como los rusos se han pirado de Jarkov y el ataque a Izium por los bosques ha dado sus frutos.

Esque no da NI UNA y va de experto.No se le cae la puta cara de la verguenza.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lleva con la cantinela esa de que los envios de armas occidentales no tienen importancia porque la mayoria son destruidos o capturados y el resto no sirven para nada.



Hace más de dos meses no llegaba prácticamente nada y lo poco que llegaba iba a llegar tarde y otro poco iba a acabar en manos rusas... el caso es que nada de eso iba a servir para nada. Ahora parece que llega algo más, pero también da igual porque es destruido:


----------



## Chaini (11 May 2022)

Putón el matón de barrio internacional ha manipulado a los rusos y los risketoboys hasta hacerles creer que el era la unica alternativa, defensor mundial de los valores morales contra la perversión de USA 

¿Nadie vio las señales? 

En el año 2018 e amenazaba con destruir a Estados Unidos. El tiempo ha puesto esas amenazas en su lugar. 








Putin, la gran amenaza


Se analiza el ascenso de Putin desde sus humildes comienzos hasta proclamarse en un presidente brutal y su aparici&oacut...




www.documaniatv.com







@Mongo (si tu)


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pero como es que los ucranianos contraatacan? pero no estaba todo terminado en tres dias y lo unico que les quedaba eran unos nazis alcoholicos y drogadictos que se ocultaban en medio de la poblacion civil para forzarlos a pelear?
> 
> Si la batalla es a campo abierto no se a quien le va a ir peor
> 
> Lo que no queda claro en el post del gilipollas este es si los rusos han decidido ignorar Kharkov, si la maniobra de los ucranianos facilitara la toma de Kharkov o si lo que quieren es rodear Kharkov



Por lo que puede entender de lo que escribe Zhukov la guerra se va a desarrollar de la siguiente manera:

Lo de Kharkov y zonas cercanas es una finta parecida a la de Kiev. Los ucranianos concentran tropas y recursos en reconquistar esas zonas mientras los rusos centran sus esfuerzos en las zonas de Donbass más en el centro. El plan es que los rusos avancen muy lentamente en esas zonas mientras los ucranianos van gastando lo poco que queda ya de su ejercito y van gastando inútilmente todo el material que les mandan los occidentales. Esto durará más o menos hasta mediados del verano, entonces todo el estado ucraniano se derrumbará porque ya no habrá ejercito ucraniano. Será entonces cuando los rusos puedan avanzar ya por toda Ucrania sin oposición y rodearán Kharkov. Creo que hasta hace unos días ha escrito algo sobre rodear Kiev de la misma forma.

Entonces la guerra ya estará ganada por parte de Rusia y Ucrania se troceara con la mayor parte para Rusia y el resto de partes más pequeñas en el oeste para Polonia, Hungría, etc.

Parece broma lo que estoy contando pero es cierto: a estas alturas él sigue con la idea que defendió desde el principio de la invasión de que Rusia va quedarse con prácticamente toda Ucrania y el 10% restante para los vecinos.


----------



## hightower (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Por lo que puede entender de lo que escribe Zhukov la guerra se va a desarrollar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Lo de Kharkov y zonas cercanas es una finta parecida a la de Kiev. Los ucranianos concentran tropas y recursos en reconquistar esas zonas mientras los rusos centran sus esfuerzos en las zonas de Donbass más en el centro. El plan es que los rusos avancen muy lentamente en esas zonas mientras los ucranianos van gastando lo poco que queda ya de su ejercito y van gastando inútilmente todo el material que les mandan los occidentales. Esto durará más o menos hasta mediados del verano, entonces todo el estado ucraniano se derrumbará porque ya no hay hay ejercito ucraniano. Será entonces cuando los rusos puedan avanzar ya por toda Ucrania sin oposición y rodearán Kharkov. Creo que hasta hace unos días ha escrito algo sobre rodear Kiev de la misma forma.
> 
> ...



Debe ser la primera puta guerra en la historia que se gana retrocediendo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Debe ser la primera puta guerra en la historia que se gana retrocediendo.



Son fintas sanas.


----------



## Pete Best (11 May 2022)

Qué raro, los etarras apoyando a Rusia


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Entonces la guerra ya estará ganada por parte de Rusia y Ucrania se troceara con la mayor parte para Rusia y el resto de partes más pequeñas en el oeste para Polonia, Hungría, etc.
> 
> Parece broma lo que estoy contando pero es cierto: a estas alturas él sigue con la idea que defendió desde el principio de la invasión de que Rusia va quedarse con prácticamente toda Ucrania y el 10% restante para los vecinos.



Si primero lo digo ... comentario recién salido del horno:


----------



## Chaini (11 May 2022)

... el ejercito amenazante es un gran bluf, y todos se han dado cuenta:


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Por lo que puede entender de lo que escribe Zhukov la guerra se va a desarrollar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Lo de Kharkov y zonas cercanas es una finta parecida a la de Kiev. Los ucranianos concentran tropas y recursos en reconquistar esas zonas mientras los rusos centran sus esfuerzos en las zonas de Donbass más en el centro. El plan es que los rusos avancen muy lentamente en esas zonas mientras los ucranianos van gastando lo poco que queda ya de su ejercito y van gastando inútilmente todo el material que les mandan los occidentales. Esto durará más o menos hasta mediados del verano, entonces todo el estado ucraniano se derrumbará porque ya no habrá ejercito ucraniano. Será entonces cuando los rusos puedan avanzar ya por toda Ucrania sin oposición y rodearán Kharkov. Creo que hasta hace unos días ha escrito algo sobre rodear Kiev de la misma forma.
> 
> ...



Aunque esa fuese la estrategía, sólo decir lo bien que le fue a Von Falkenhayn con una parecida.

PD: para los no frikis de la historia sólo una palabra: Verdún


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Por lo que puede entender de lo que escribe Zhukov la guerra se va a desarrollar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Lo de Kharkov y zonas cercanas es una finta parecida a la de Kiev. Los ucranianos concentran tropas y recursos en reconquistar esas zonas mientras los rusos centran sus esfuerzos en las zonas de Donbass más en el centro. El plan es que los rusos avancen muy lentamente en esas zonas mientras los ucranianos van gastando lo poco que queda ya de su ejercito y van gastando inútilmente todo el material que les mandan los occidentales. Esto durará más o menos hasta mediados del verano, entonces todo el estado ucraniano se derrumbará porque ya no hay hay ejercito ucraniano. Será entonces cuando los rusos puedan avanzar ya por toda Ucrania sin oposición y rodearán Kharkov. Creo que hasta hace unos días ha escrito algo sobre rodear Kiev de la misma forma.
> 
> ...



Para que eso fuese verdad (que no lo es), los rusos deberian tener una superioridad en medios y material varios ordenes de magnitud por encima de ucrania. Como comentabamos anteriormente, un ejercito estilo sovietico con millones de soldados motivados para defender la madre patria del invasor y dispuestos a sacrificar cientos de miles de vidas para parar la ofensiva del enemigo y contratacar

O en su defecto, un ejercito con una superioridad tecnologica y tactica tan aplastante como los usanos en la guerra del golfo, que pudieron destruir el cuarto ejercito del mundo en numero de efectivos con menos de 300 muertos (y la mitad por fuego amigo)

La realidad es que los rusos no tienen ni una ni otra, en numero de efectivos estan casi al mismo nivel, tecnologicamente estan muy por debajo y en motivacion tambien. Esa idea de que una guerra larga les conviene es ridicula. Los ucranianos no se van a ir a ningun sitio porque no tienen a donde, estan peleando por su pais, occidente no se va a arruinar economicamente por unos cuantos miles de millones en ayuda militar y por mucho que sufra por la falta de gas y petroleo rusos, los podra comprar a terceros, pero los rusos no van a poder comprar tecnologia ni producto manufacturado tan facilmente

El planteamiento del comandante de sillon Marikhonov es una tonteria a todos los niveles, si esto se extiende 3 meses mas, los rusos volveran a comer corteza de arce hervida


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

El mariskal doritov en parte tiene razon.

La guerra va a durar porque su amado Khan ya ha decidido sacrificar hombres y material a camara lenta, esperando el milagro de que occidente+Ucrania colapsen antes que Rusia y salga airoso del mierdero en el que se ha metido.

El frente se va a mover poco.Donbass es ahora Flandes 1916.

Me gostaria ver otro contrataque exitoso en Kherson y que las ratas bolcheviques se replieguen a Crimea,pero ya es demasiado fantasear.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

los están triturando



txusky_g dijo:


> Una prueba más de cómo la artillería ucra lamina las posiciones rusas en Izum. Poco a poco los ucras van consiguiendo ventajas tácticas:


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

En ocasiones veo fintas...


#Ukraine las fuerzas han ingresado al área de Lypzi/Slobozhanske en el norte rural #Kharkiv ~5 km al sur de la frontera hacia #Russia 
la presencia rusa en el norte rural de Kharkiv terminará muy pronto


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El mariskal doritov en parte tiene razon.
> 
> La guerra va a durar porque su amado Khan ya ha decidido sacrificar hombres y material a camara lenta, esperando el milagro de que occidente+Ucrania colapsen antes que Rusia y salga airoso del mierdero en el que se ha metido.
> 
> ...



El Khan se ha metido en un embolado del que no puede salir, no ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos y lo que le queda es seguir con lo mismo a ver si suena la flauta, pero cada vez con menos conviccion y con resultados peores

Esto es como el ludopata que se funde el sueldo al poker, intenta recuperarse jugandose los ahorros a la ruleta, pide un prestamo para intentarlo al black jack y cuando esta en las ultimas, le roba las monedas de la hucha de su hijo para meterlas en la tragaperras. Lo ultimo es ponerse a buscar un euro por la calle para meterlo en la primitiva

Esperando el "golpe de suerte" que lo saque del pozo pero hundiendose en la mierda mas aun y arrastrando a su entorno con el

Y si, desgraciadamente esta guerra puede extenderse, lo que tarde rusia en irse por el water


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

En fin, a ver si con la artilleria caviar beluga se animan a castigar hacia mariupol y lo liberan de ratas


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Starlink para los rusos es un sistema de comunicación militar
Starlink ha resistido los intentos de interferencia y piratería de la guerra cibernética rusa hasta ahora, pero están aumentando sus esfuerzos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

he abierto hilo porque esto es un asunto domestico de 1º fila que nos afecta; ese grupo que ves seguramente sea una celula de sabotaje con vinculos en servicios de inteligencia estrangero. ETA = kremlin.






ETA - KREMLIN CONEXION BILBAO AHORA


Es una plaza de bilbao.




www.burbuja.info







Pete Best dijo:


> Qué raro, los etarras apoyando a Rusia


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Estan rusificando ucrania ,como muchas de las casas de la Rusia olvidada y abandonada que es una gran parte de la federación


Debido al ataque de Putin, el 30% de las casas en Severodonetsk son inhabitables, así lo afirmó el jefe de la administración militar y civil de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, Alexander Stryuk.


----------



## MAUSER (11 May 2022)

La eta, el GRAPO y todos esos siempre han sido financiados por el comunismo. Cuántos etarras habrá escondidos en Cuba o en Venezuela.


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El Khan se ha metido en un embolado del que no puede salir, no ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos y lo que le queda es seguir con lo mismo a ver si suena la flauta, pero cada vez con menos conviccion y con resultados peores
> 
> Esto es como el ludopata que se funde el sueldo al poker, intenta recuperarse jugandose los ahorros a la ruleta, pide un prestamo para intentarlo al black jack y cuando esta en las ultimas, le roba las monedas de la hucha de su hijo para meterlas en la tragaperras. Lo ultimo es ponerse a buscar un euro por la calle para meterlo en la primitiva
> 
> ...



La analogía es correcta.

Cuánto más gasta en la guerra, más pierde y más necesita gastar para recuperarse.


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

como lo llamaran, el TT-99?
ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia presenta un nuevo tanque hecho sin ninguna tecnología extranjera


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> como lo llamaran, el TT-99?
> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia presenta un nuevo tanque hecho sin ninguna tecnología extranjera



Es el PЏTДVЇDД TT


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Una bonita performance del FSB, limpia y brillante con cámaras de tv, primero entran y después mandan el robot antiexplosivos
lo de la pegatina del portátil es de medalla

Actuación más horrible del FSB donde interpretan sus papeles de frustrar un "complot terrorista". Por supuesto, los "terroristas nazis" tienen pegatinas nuevas de todos los logotipos correctos en el apartamento. Primero juegan con algunos "explosivos" y luego envían al "equipo de bombas" al final...


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Con Z de zueño o de reZaca?
En el reflejo se puede ver a la supuesta autora de la foto


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con Z de zueño o de reZaca?
> En el reflejo se puede ver a la supuesta autora de la foto


----------



## César Borgia (11 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Qué raro, los etarras apoyando a Rusia



Lo mejorcito de cada casa con los rusos..................aquí se ve donde han estado metiendo mano en España. 

Todo lo que ha desestabilizado occidente tiene la firma rusa.


----------



## Casino (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con Z de zueño o de reZaca?
> En el reflejo se puede ver a la supuesta autora de la foto




Así es como van a acabar casi todos los orcos que consigan volver enteros.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo mejorcito de cada casa con los rusos..................aquí se ve donde han estado metiendo mano en España.
> 
> Todo lo que ha desestabilizado occidente tiene la firma rusa.



Ya sabes que toda la escoria tiende a juntarse.


Y esta escoria concreta, una vez que se juntan, tienden a pelearse entre ellos. Solo hay que darles tiempo.


----------



## el arquitecto (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hace más de dos meses no llegaba prácticamente nada y lo poco que llegaba iba a llegar tarde y otro poco iba a acabar en manos rusas... el caso es que nada de eso iba a servir para nada. Ahora parece que llega algo más, pero también da igual porque es destruido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054535
> 
> ...



oye, pregúntale por qué ahora popasna no es objetivo militar ruso


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

la nueva torreta tanque sputnik, ultima tecnología


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la nueva torreta tanque sputnik, ultima tecnología



A ver si alguna torreta voladora acaba cayendo con el cañón espetado en el suelo de forma que parezca una piruleta metálica gigante.


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Lukas el bailarín, un tipo astuto sin duda, habrá que esperar el momento del hasta luego lukas y a quien se aproximará



El movimiento de tropas bielorrusas a través del territorio de la república con acceso a las fronteras es iniciativa de #Lukashenko . Se inspiró en la inesperada desocupación de #Belarus y decidió demostrar su "poder militar y disposición para la acción" a #Putin

#Lukashenko es un dictador astuto. Si el fracaso del ejército ruso es evidente y la crisis de poder de #Putin es inminente, abrirá un "segundo frente" contra #Russia . Parece fantástico ahora, pero no para quienes lo conocen. Para mantenerse en el poder, está listo para TODO

#Lukashenko bailaría sobre la tumba ucraniana si la guerra transcurriera según el plan de #Putin . Pero cuantos más problemas tiene #Russia con la guerra en #Ukraine , más activamente busca conexiones para negociaciones separadas con Occidente.


----------



## duncan (11 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En fin, a ver si con la artilleria caviar beluga se animan a castigar hacia mariupol y lo liberan de ratas



Tardarán en hacerlo, hasta al menos derrotar de forma clara la ofensiva en el este, sin contar con la,superioridad aérea rusa que les impide usar grandes unidades. La bola de cristal me dice lo mismo que hace un mes dejarán que se desangre ña ofensiva usando para,ello a unidades de la guardia nacional que al estar en posiciones fortificadas se desempeña excelentemente reservando las unidades profesionales para los contraataques, así mismo destrozando la logística aceleran el colapso del frente al estilo de Kiev y Karkov máximo beneficio al mínimo coste, en el sur harán lo mismo. En esto tiene razón el " mariscal" la guerra va para largo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si primero lo digo ... comentario recién salido del horno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054553



Joder qué crack. Rusia mueve su frontera hacia occidente y se encuentran con países OTAN. Ergo, hay que seguir invadiendo.

Realmente ser ruso debe ser un sinvivir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

Si claro, aqui lo que estamos viendo es que el desgaste conduce al colapso, y una vez colapsado se produce un avance ucraniano
Ergo, no se trata de lanzar un avance acorazado, sino de posicionar al fallero castigando a placer frente por doquier, para causar el colapso de la zona y la posterior avanzada. Lo iremos viendo segun se envie mas material seguramente; estrategicamente liberar jarkov era importante porque liberas un monton de capital humano ect y es adonde habra ido la primera hornada de material.

Bien apuntas que el 155 necesita al menos de un sistema antiaéreo medianamente potente, vamos un combo 155 + startrek, S300 al menos



duncan dijo:


> Tardarán en hacerlo, hasta al menos derrotar de forma clara la ofensiva en el este, sin contar con la,superioridad aérea rusa que les impide usar grandes unidades. La bola de cristal me dice lo mismo que hace un mes dejarán que se desangre ña ofensiva usando para,ello a unidades de la guardia nacional que al estar en posiciones fortificadas se desempeña excelentemente reservando las unidades profesionales para los contraataques, así mismo destrozando la logística aceleran el colapso del frente al estilo de Kiev y Karkov máximo beneficio al mínimo coste, en el sur harán lo mismo. En esto tiene razón el " mariscal" la guerra va para largo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

es blablabla de psicopatas, la seguridad en europa se logra descolonizando el imperio ruso



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Joder qué crack. Rusia mueve su frontera hacia occidente y se encuentran con países OTAN. Ergo, hay que seguir invadiendo.
> 
> Realmente ser ruso debe ser un sinvivir.


----------



## duncan (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si primero lo digo ... comentario recién salido del horno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054553



Yo con según que "creyentes" no discuto ni intento razonar, con interpretar del revés lo que dicen sabes como va el tema, claro que primero contrasto con la realidad sus afirmaciones y así se de que pie cojea


----------



## katiuss (11 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo mejorcito de cada casa con los rusos..................aquí se ve donde han estado metiendo mano en España.
> 
> Todo lo que ha desestabilizado occidente tiene la firma rusa.



Menudos desgraciados


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 May 2022)

Cutre belicismo langosto en Mordor totalmente repulsivo


Y aquí tenemos España uno de los estados de Europa donde el virus del pro rusismo esta activo en muchos

La soluciones es suprimir todas las fuentes de propaganda rusa que mantienen a esos zopencos drogados incluyendo cuentas de twitter como la Yonki



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Por lo que puede entender de lo que escribe Zhukov la guerra se va a desarrollar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Lo de Kharkov y zonas cercanas es una finta parecida a la de Kiev. Los ucranianos concentran tropas y recursos en reconquistar esas zonas mientras los rusos centran sus esfuerzos en las zonas de Donbass más en el centro. El plan es que los rusos avancen muy lentamente en esas zonas mientras los ucranianos van gastando lo poco que queda ya de su ejercito y van gastando inútilmente todo el material que les mandan los occidentales. Esto durará más o menos hasta mediados del verano, entonces todo el estado ucraniano se derrumbará porque ya no habrá ejercito ucraniano. Será entonces cuando los rusos puedan avanzar ya por toda Ucrania sin oposición y rodearán Kharkov. Creo que hasta hace unos días ha escrito algo sobre rodear Kiev de la misma forma.
> 
> ...



Y es tan chiflado que devela "Todo el plan" del ejercito dymitry de mierda de forma detallada para que "el enemigo" pueda conocer los planes y llevar a cabo las contra medidas pertinentes si no fuera porque ha hecho llamados a cometer crímenes contra la humanidad seria un buen humorista el calvo tarado ese


-------------------

Ya han reactivado tanques rusos capturados y están en servicio activo en las unidades Ucranianas estos son T-80 ex rusos, las tripulaciones de tanques Ucranianos parecen ser algo mas competentes que las rusas por lo que he podido observar*





Por ejemplo el tanque es inutilizado pero los ocupantes logran escapar con vida uno termino herido (El vídeo es de los rusos)


Los Ucranianos usan generalmente T-64 (Modernizados por ellos), los rusos T-72 (Modernizados), T-80, T-90 especialmente el T-72/80 son los que están capturando pero muchos ya están dañados y recuperarlos no es inmediato toma tiempo y tener instalaciones un mínimo apropiadas para su recuperación total

------------------------------------
*Seguimos con la nueva "Finta" de Kharkov *cada vez que les parten el culo suicidando brigadas blindadas enteras resulta ser una finta @Ufo @HDR







Resalto en azul lo que han perdido en las ultimas 24 horas, se reporta que han perdido mas de lo que estoy señalando aquí 


Latas de rusos perdidos en Kharkov

T-80


Otro T-80









Otra lata mas en Kharkov


Este es británico tiene polla esta bueno para ti @Ufo






Este creo que es el mismo T-90M que quemaron hace unos días






Aquí abandonaron todo el equipo se deben haber regresado corriendo como Forrest Gump parece que hay una lavadora dentro del blindado


No es joda ya lo han hecho antes




__





¿A donde carajo corre orcorruso ratero abandonado en el campo de batalla? Maraton Olimpico OrcoGrump jajajajajaja


Ha sido documentado que los Orcos se montan en los camines y dejan botado a quien sea "Lento" https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/igor-y-dymitry-fueron-abandonados-a-su-suerte-por-anatoly.1734176/ A este parece que le dejo botado el camión Me acorde de esto




www.burbuja.info







2 latas mas 


https://twitter.com/UAWeapons/status/1524006059110715393



El Dymitry de 18 recién cumplidos creo que debe ser el que coloque antes


Y aquí es en Izum donde la ofensiva ahora "Si va en serio" que ahora si que si joder ... Les volaron un camión de municiones .....
https://twitter.com/donikroman/status/1524119376143831044


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

suena demasiado a procer para que lo lleve a cabo pvuercachenco, lo veo más viviendo easy y poniendose fanegas 



paconan dijo:


> Lukas el bailarín, un tipo astuto sin duda, habrá que esperar el momento del hasta luego lukas y a quien se aproximará
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (11 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si claro, aqui lo que estamos viendo es que el desgaste conduce al colapso, y una vez colapsado se produce un avance ucraniano
> Ergo, no se trata de lanzar un avance acorazado, sino de posicionar al fallero castigando a placer frente por doquier, para causar el colapso de la zona y la posterior avanzada. Lo iremos viendo segun se envie mas material seguramente; estrategicamente liberar jarkov era importante porque liberas un monton de capital humano ect y es adonde habra ido la primera hornada de material.
> 
> Bien apuntas que el 155 necesita al menos de un sistema antiaéreo medianamente potente, vamos un combo 155 + startrek, S300 al menos



O guepard que tanto desprecio le dan a Trufault por ser obsoletos le pueden dar protección antiaérea a los pzh 2000 al mismo tiempo que se mueven. De todas formas no esperemos grandes ofensivas sino guerra de desgaste y a ver que hacen los ucranianos una vez se desfonde esta ofensiva.


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A ver si alguna torreta voladora acaba cayendo con el cañón espetado en el suelo de forma que parezca una piruleta metálica gigante.



Merriam-Webster agrega 'blyatzkrieg' al diccionario, lo describe como 'operación militar planificada de manera incompetente y ejecutada apresuradamente que resulta en pérdidas extraordinarias' 


A mi me parece mas a la Blitzkrieg Bop de los Ramones
* *


----------



## Cui Bono (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Para que eso fuese verdad (que no lo es), los rusos deberian tener una superioridad en medios y material varios ordenes de magnitud por encima de ucrania. Como comentabamos anteriormente, un ejercito estilo sovietico con millones de soldados motivados para defender la madre patria del invasor y dispuestos a sacrificar cientos de miles de vidas para parar la ofensiva del enemigo y contratacar
> 
> O en su defecto, un ejercito con una superioridad tecnologica y tactica tan aplastante como los usanos en la guerra del golfo, que pudieron destruir el cuarto ejercito del mundo en numero de efectivos con menos de 300 muertos (y la mitad por fuego amigo)
> 
> ...



Los rusos tendrían que estar entrenando a 100-200K reservistas y reclutas, para imponerse a 50-100K ukros que ahora mismo pueden estar formándose. 

Es una guerra Dimitri Blyat, contraria a todos los cánones de una invasión, en la que has de tener una superioridad aplastante. Mandando reclutas de las nuevas repúblicas solo consigues que éstos acaben rechazando tanta "ayuda" y empiecen a pensar en que escolarizar a los chavales en ucraniano (sí, es lo que más les duele, la desguettización) tampoco es tan grave, ni una humillación y que no vale la pena vivir entre escombros por pertenecer como vasallos a un país tan débil y lamentable como Rusia. 

Llegará un momento en que la artillería castigue ciudades y emplazamientos industriales en represalia por las acciones rusas, hasta el punto que no tenga rentabilidad la propaganda de acciones militares en la tele rusa porque automáticamente los rusos asumirán que hacer el "castigo antinazi" supone una respuesta que no se corresponde con un ejército ucraniano muy inferior, que es lo que venden sus medios, que es como una cuestión de tiempo porque matemáticamente los ukras serían aplastados.


----------



## machinaexdeus (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A ver si alguna torreta voladora acaba cayendo con el cañón espetado en el suelo de forma que parezca una piruleta metálica gigante.




Es lo que le pasó en 1991 a este M-84, la versión serbia del M-72.


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, puede que hayan volado algún deposito con sustancias químicas
Informes de un ataque con gas cloro cerca de #Izyum al este de #Ucrania 




Nos dijeron que las tropas rusas usaron armas químicas contra unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Izyum. Posiblemente cloro. Hay síntomas de asfixia, vómitos y pérdida del conocimiento. Toda la nube se dirigió hacia Novomykolaivka.


----------



## César Borgia (11 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Este creo que es el mismo T-90M que quemaron hace unos días




Solo con este post, el ejército de un país mediano ya hubiera perdido la guerra. Más aún teniendo ahí a Maria Avdeeva con el casco puesto.


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar, puede que hayan volado algún deposito con sustancias químicas
> Informes de un ataque con gas cloro cerca de #Izyum al este de #Ucrania
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no soy ningún experto en armas químicas, pero en teoría se componen de gases más densos que el aire y no se dispersan hacia arriba.

Por las imágenes, diría que ha explotado un depósito con algún tipo de substancia.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (11 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo no soy ningún experto en armas químicas, pero en teoría se componen de gases más densos que el aire y no se dispersan hacia arriba.
> 
> Por las imágenes, diría que ha explotado un depósito con algún tipo de substancia.



Ni siquiera eso, el cloro es más pesado que el aire; ya desde la 1ª guerra mundial se abandonó el uso de armas químicas en fase gaseosa, un cambio de viento y te terminas tragando tu propio veneno... se utilizan líquidos pulverizados en finísimas gotas (aerosoles tipo niebla)


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUTAL! 

Atentos a la torreta del tanque ruso:


----------



## Pitoste (11 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo no soy ningún experto en armas químicas, pero en teoría se componen de gases más densos que el aire y no se dispersan hacia arriba.
> 
> Por las imágenes, diría que ha explotado un depósito con algún tipo de substancia.



Por el color yo diría que son NOx


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Ufff. Los ucras sufren la primera baja en sus unidades de élite:


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Me reído un rato:


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 May 2022)

Eso que dispara son granadas.


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

Su último disparo con RPG


----------



## Feriri88 (11 May 2022)

Para los heterosexules eso son pivones?

No si es cierto que los gays somos asquerosamente elitistas


----------



## Feriri88 (11 May 2022)

La derecha es normalita
La de la izquierda tiene más reconstrucción que el centro de Berlín


Por otro lado Rusia es como las ONG de esas que piden por la calle
Contratan chicas y chicos monos ya que así se para más gente


En el plano de tíos se ve más claramente

El desfile del 9 de mayo está lleno de maromos rubios de 1,80. La mayoría rusos étnicos. Seguramente todos niños bonitos del régimen hijos de altos funcionarios que jamás irán a la guerra
Sólo están de atrezzo

Al frente envían orcos de Asia central que hacen del boliviano medio míster universo

La carne de cañón es siempre fea

Todo es publicidad

Cómo considerar que la feminazi media es un pibon ya que todas las de la Sexta lo son y también los chochetes de Pablo en Podemos


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Para los heterosexules eso son pivones?
> 
> No si es cierto que los gays somos asquerosamente elitistas



Un poco chonis, pero a nuestra edad no estamos para rechazar cosas de estas.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 May 2022)

Ayer estuve comparando por los mapas de la Wikipedia la situación actual y sobre el el 20 de abril antes del comienzo de la ofensiva


Es un ofensiva tan exitosa que tienes que afinar la vista para encontrar cambios

Y si sumas lo perdido por los rusos en Jarkov están casi a empate


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Para los heterosexules eso son pivones?
> 
> No si es cierto que los gays somos asquerosamente elitistas



Para que no te quedes con la duda, te aclaro que la que está buena es la rubia.

La otra es para cuando estás en el after borracho a las 5 de la mañana y todavía no has ligado nada.


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 May 2022)

Habría que verlas sin maquillaje.


Feriri88 dijo:


> Para los heterosexules eso son pivones?
> 
> No si es cierto que los gays somos asquerosamente elitistas



Sí.


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Y en Rusia no hay guerra, no estan explotando bombas, unos 4M no es poco

*¿Cuántos rusos abandonaron el país este año?*
Casi 4 millones se han ido este año (y obviamente fue en su mayoría en marzo-abril, después del comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania). Casi lo mismo que en los veinte años anteriores. 

El año comenzó, por decirlo suavemente, no afirmando la vida, por lo que todos tendrán conocidos o familiares que decidieron irse de Rusia por diversas razones.

La tarea de los que parten se complica por el hecho de que muchas fronteras o vuelos con otros países se han cerrado (o nunca se han abierto debido a las restricciones del coronavirus). Sin embargo, varios millones todavía lograron salir.

"Según las estadísticas del Servicio Federal de Seguridad, 3,8 millones de personas abandonaron Rusia en el primer trimestre de 2022, 38 mil personas partieron de Rusia hacia Georgia, alrededor de 134 mil personas hacia Armenia y 205 mil hacia Kazajstán", escribe el sitio web de Molnet, refiriéndose a la Fedstat. Asimismo, 364.000 fueron a Turquía, 61.000 a Alemania, 48.000 a Lituania, 92.000 a República Dominicana, 352.000 a Egipto, 26.000 a Italia, 26.000 a Israel y España 22 mil personas.

Para entender la escala: de 2000 a 2020, solo 4 a 5 millones de personas abandonaron Rusia. Así lo demuestran los resultados de un estudio realizado por el portal "Takie Dela" y analistas independientes, publicado a fines del año pasado en el sitio web "Para ser precisos". Consideraron solo ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa (y si contamos los inmigrantes que se han ido de casa, seguramente saldrán aún más).

Es curioso que en ese momento, según la ONU, unos 10 millones de inmigrantes de Rusia vivían en el extranjero. Bueno, al parecer, ahora hay unos 15 millones (para redondear). ( Desde aquí .)









Сколько россиян покинуло страну в этом году


Почти 4 миллиона уехало в этом году (и явно в основном это было в марте-апреле, после начала войны в Украине). Почти столько же, сколько за предыдущие двадцать лет. Год начался, мягко скажем, не жизнеутверждающе, поэтому у каждого найдутся знакомые или члены семьи, которые решили уехать из...



www.exler.ru


----------



## hightower (11 May 2022)

Respuesta corta, si.


----------



## Gnidlog (11 May 2022)

voy a comprar un billete para ir a Moscow


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 May 2022)

Por el tipo de paisaje debe ser el norte de Ucrania. Bocado a bocado como decía Mick Ryan ayer en su hilo diario. No hace falta grandes ofensivas.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 May 2022)

¿Que pasa cuando media ciudad pasa a control ruso?

En 1989 Berlín oeste era una ciudad dinámica, rica y avanzada. Es verdad que estaba ultrafinanciada por Alemania y los aliados (oficialmente no era parte de la RFA) pero la querían mostrar como escaparate occidental
Algo que podría ocurrir con el 80% de Ucrania, una Ucrania próspera como escaparate occidental

Cuando cae el muro los que pasan son los del este al oeste. La mayoría con vergüenza, de ver en la mentira que han vivido. Muchos se compran zapatos con los marcos que les daba la RFA al entrar. La RDA sólo tenía x modelos de zapatos y con llevarlos ya hacías ver que eras del este


Los del oeste con el paso de las semanas se animaron a ver el este. Había sido el centro histórico de Berlín donde estaban los grandes monumentos

Al entrar vieron lo que era


Una ciudad gris y oscura, decrépita y llena aún de solares y hasta edificios en ruinas

Habían pasado 45 años desde el fin de la guerra. Casi nada


Por ejemplo así estaba el Museo nuevo de la isla de los museos que había albergado las colecciones de arte egipcio
Foto de 1990
Europa 1990
Centro histórico de una de sus grandes capitales 




Calles de edificios oscuros que aún tenían las marcas de la guerra







Zonas nuevas de gris arquitectura sovietica




Luego llegó el capitalismo
Todo fue para arriba


Dónde estaba el espantoso ministerio de exteriores de la RDA





Hoy está la reconstruida Alte Kommandantur. Que fue la casa del comandante militar de Berlín




Hoy sede de la mayor empresa editorial alemana en su sede berlinesa

Con su fachada clasica llena de águilas prusianas




Frente a ella el maravilloso puente del castillo que conectaba este con los dominios de caza de la dinastía Hohenzollern en el Tiergarten. Decorado con estatuas que representan a héroes griegos

En época de la RDA el puente estaba enfrentado a dos feismos
Por un lado el ya visto ministerio y por otro un parking y el palacio de la República, sede del legislativo, Jajajaja, de la RDA






Un puente clásico rodeado de una fantasía Corbuseriana sovietica

El Palacio republicano fue desmantelado en 2008 entre otras cosas por sus materiales defectuosos y se ha reconstruido el antiguo palacio real







Hoy los héroes griegos vuelven a tener una compañía acorde

Y esto es cuando llegan los rusos a tu ciudad y se quedan por 40 años


Ruinas
Decrepitud
Feismo
Pobreza


Podría hacer uno sobre Konigsberg pero paso
Me deprime


En eso la historia no tiene
De momento
Final feliz ni estatuas de marmol


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La derecha es normalita
> La de la izquierda tiene más reconstrucción que el centro de Berlín



La rubia es un OK. Lo otro yo creo que es un señor.


----------



## Spieluhr (11 May 2022)

¡Maldita sea! Putin está estudiando las tácticas ucranianas:







fuente:

John Deermitry Army


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

Investigación parlamentaria en Italia para aclarar si comentaristas en la TV estaban a sueldo del tito Vladi.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Investigación parlamentaria en Italia para aclarar si comentaristas en la TV estaban a sueldo del tito Vladi.



En España habría que investigar varias veces porque, ya se sabe, que a la sexta se suele acertar.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Muchos prisioneros en Kharkiv


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Según algunos informes, las fuerzas ucranianas llegaron a la frontera estatal con Rusia en el NE desde #Kharkiv cerca de la ciudad de #Ternova .


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En España habría que investigar varias veces porque, ya se sabe, que a la sexta se suele acertar.



Desde que leí en una ocasión que había que informarse sin Prisa que no me había encontrado un mensaje tan críptico.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Estamos asistiendo a la 2 gran finta de esta guerrra

Después de no poder tomar Kyiv, el ejército ruso ahora parece estar abandonando Kharkiv también. La afirmación de que Putin ve la pérdida en Ucrania como una amenaza existencial pierde un poco de credibilidad con cada retirada.


----------



## volador (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A ver si alguna torreta voladora acaba cayendo con el cañón espetado en el suelo de forma que parezca una piruleta metálica gigante.



En la Guerra del Golfo las tripulaciones de tanques occidentales, hacían apuestas sobre los T-72 lollipop.

La apuesta básicamente consistía en reventar un T-72 y que la torreta quedase clavada en el suelo por cañón y erguida como si fuese una piruleta.

Al parecer hubo varios casos de T-72 lollipop.

En esa guerra los T-72 fueron masacrados, los rusos dijeron que era porque el material de exportación era inferior al del ejercito ruso....ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Trovador (11 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Ideas para Zhukov. Que los ucras se plantan en la frontera rusa....pues pones un mapita con una flecha que lo disimule y así parece que los rusos avanzan:


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 May 2022)

Muy interesante.

No deja copiar el texto 










Ukraine War - Day 76 -


After yesterday's intense day, in which the Russian troops tried to surprise the defenders of Severodonetsk and Lysychansk, crossing the Donets River at three points, today the day has been calmer, at least until the last minute. Although there have been combats in the Donetsk oblast, as well as...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

*Granjero ucraniano se lleva todo el Desfile del Día de la Victoria de Rusia*


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> ¿Que pasa cuando media ciudad pasa a control ruso?
> 
> En 1989 Berlín oeste era una ciudad dinámica, rica y avanzada. Es verdad que estaba ultrafinanciada por Alemania y los aliados (oficialmente no era parte de la RFA) pero la querían mostrar como escaparate occidental
> Algo que podría ocurrir con el 80% de Ucrania, una Ucrania próspera como escaparate occidental
> ...



Ya lo comente alguna vez, no se si en este hilo o en el del brexit (que son de los pocos que entro)

Cuando estuve haciendo el doctorado en Belfast tenia una compañera alemana, que habia nacido y crecido en la RDA, me contaba la indoctrinacion que recibian en el colegio, como tenian que entrar en formacion y el saludo "immer bereit" (siempre dispuesto) de la organizacion Jungpioniere- , dispuesto a servir y defender el partido comunista con su vida, aqui la imagen del manual de como habia que hacerlo




Para mi amiga era algo medio sin sentido, que les mandaban hacer y lo hacian, sin cuestionarlo demasiado, la vida en un pais dentro del telon de acero

Les contaban en el colegio la suerte que tenian de estar en el paraiso comunista y que del otro lado las cosas eran mucho peores, mucho enfasis en que lo basico en la RDA estaba cubierto y como en la RFA habia pobreza y miseria y muchisima desigualdad

Mi amiga me decia que todo eso era medio teorico, porque no tenian marco de referencia, para ella la vida era eso y nada mas. No podia concebir lo que era el capitalismo

Hasta que cayo el muro de berlin y los ciudadanos de la RDA empezaron a visitar el otro lado, y el gobierno de la RFA decidio darles 100 marcos a todos para que pudiesen comprar algo y no se sintiesen acomplejados

me comento un sabado que su familia se monto en el coche familiar y fueron a un supermercado de la RFA y para ella fue como entrar en un mundo alienigena, por fin pudo ver lo que era el capitalismo y para ella el mayor shock cultural fue ver la cantidad de marcas y tipos de papel higienico. Que le costo comprenderlo, no entendia la utilidad ni necesidad de tener 50 variedades de algo que de usa para limpiar la mierda del culo

La libertad para una niña de 15 años que crecio en un pais comunista es poder elegir el papel para limpiarte el culo

Ahora que nos vengan los follaputines que si occidente y tal... ni puuuta idea


----------



## Alpharius (11 May 2022)

3 Meses y ahí sigue. Gran respeto de Rusia hacia sus caídos.


----------



## pep007 (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Un poco chonis, pero a nuestra edad no estamos para rechazar cosas de estas.



Uffff..., xuski mamon, me has hecho logear para darte un thanks,... y es que este foro esta lleno de meriquitasrrrrr....!!!!


----------



## tomcat ii (11 May 2022)

Casi cruzan el rio ehh



edito; Cuidado que hay más fotos, en realidad sí que habían cruzado.


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> 3 Meses y ahí sigue. Gran respeto de Rusia hacia sus caídos.



No parece el mismo sitio, dice el tío, que se vaya a por unas gafas. Que poco respeto dicho sea de paso.


----------



## pep007 (11 May 2022)

Sigo traumatizado..., quieres decir que han pillado dos fulanas para el postu...


----------



## LIRDISM (11 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> En la Guerra del Golfo las tripulaciones de tanques occidentales, hacían apuestas sobre los T-72 lollipop.
> 
> La apuesta básicamente consistía en reventar un T-72 y que la torreta quedase clavada en el suelo por cañón y erguida como si fuese una piruleta.
> 
> ...



Les faltaba los visores nocturnos a los tanques iraquíes y la aviación les marcaba donde tenían que disparar, jugaban con ventaja y eran T-72 mucho menos avanzados de los que existen hoy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No parece el mismo sitio, dice el tío, que se vaya a por unas gafas. Que poco respeto dicho sea de paso.



Es el mismo sitio la cámara está en diferente ángulo...
De los primeros vídeos de columnas rusas destrozadas ..y ahí empezamos a ver que el ejército ruso la cago


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Les faltaba los visores nocturnos a los tanques iraquíes y la aviación les marcaba donde tenían que disparar, jugaban con ventaja y eran T-72 mucho menos avanzados de los que existen hoy.



La batalla del 73 DC easting fue de día..


----------



## Abc123CBA (11 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Casi cruzan el rio ehh
> 
> 
> 
> edito; Cuidado que hay más fotos, en realidad sí que habían cruzado.



La típica táctica de huir o que te maten para que luego sea más fácil tomar Jarkov. Nuestro bienamado @Zhukov asesora a los generales de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hace más de dos meses no llegaba prácticamente nada y lo poco que llegaba iba a llegar tarde y otro poco iba a acabar en manos rusas... el caso es que nada de eso iba a servir para nada. Ahora parece que llega algo más, pero también da igual porque es destruido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054535
> 
> ...



Este Zhukov no debe estar bien de la cabeza, me contesta a un post mio y de entrada me dice hijo de puta...después me ignora para que no pueda responderle, pero lo he localizado y le he dicho todo lo que se me ha ocurrido, bueno, casi todo je je je en SU mierda de hilo chinchetero.
Dspués veré qué insultos me han caido más... están como locos.
Divertido y terapéutico.


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Más fotos del cruce del rio. Ha sido una derrota total de los rusos. Esta noche los de Oryx trabajan hasta tarde.


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

En este hilo hay cientos de vídeos de artillería ucraniana destrozando columnas de blindados rusos.

Creo que este vídeo no se ha puesto todavía


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La típica táctica de huir o que te maten para que luego sea más fácil tomar Jarkov. Nuestro bienamado @Zhukov asesora a los generales de la Federación Rusa.



Segun doritov lo mejor es dejar que el rival te meta 0-3 porque luego estaran cansados de tanto atacar y tu podras remontar 5-3 con facilidad


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

Estado permanente de terror de los rusos. Aquí se cargan a 2 desde un dron:


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Por el tipo de paisaje debe ser el norte de Ucrania. Bocado a bocado como decía Mick Ryan ayer en su hilo diario. No hace falta grandes ofensivas.



Agricultores ucranianos contra el ejército soviético.
Los ucranianos conocen el terreno como la palma de su mano y acostumbrados a manejar armas y ganado... qué puede salir mal?


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (11 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Casi cruzan el rio ehh
> 
> 
> 
> edito; Cuidado que hay más fotos, en realidad sí que habían cruzado.





tomcat ii dijo:


> Casi cruzan el rio ehh
> 
> 
> 
> edito; Cuidado que hay más fotos, en realidad sí que habían cruzado.



Pues no sé de que os reis. Han estado a puntito de cruzarlo. Si los ucras no les hubieran disparado lo habrían cruzado sin problema 

Es que a todo le sacáis punta los jodidos otanistas


----------



## keylargof (11 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No parece el mismo sitio, dice el tío, que se vaya a por unas gafas. Que poco respeto dicho sea de paso.



Esta foto se la enseñam a su madre y hermanos border line y les dicen que su Dimitri es un héroe y lo dejan allí porque eso es lo que se hacw con los héroes y te dicen "da, da, desnatsificatsi" y dan las gracias a Putin.

Es lo que hay cuando el pueblo es clínicamente border line.


----------



## moncton (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Más fotos del cruce del rio. Ha sido una derrota total de los rusos. Esta noche los de Oryx trabajan hasta tarde.



Parece una captura de pantalla del command and conquer....


----------



## Tales. (11 May 2022)

En qué punto de las guerras de Iraq o Afganistan vimos columnas de tanques calcinados estadounidenses como las estamos viendo a diario en la Operación Militar Especial? Por ubicarme


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Parece una captura de pantalla del command and conquer....



O el Sudden strike 4.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



" No parece el mismo sitio, dice el tío, que se vaya a por unas gafas. Que poco respeto dicho sea de paso."


----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

Pues si le hacen un nudo quedara un general cojonudo

Informamos sobre la herida de #Gerasimov , jefe del Estado Mayor General de la #RussianArmy , el 1 de mayo. El 9 de mayo estuvo ausente durante la #VictoryParade en Moscú. La razón es que todavía cojea.


----------



## keylargof (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pues si le hacen un nudo quedara un general cojonudo
> 
> Informamos sobre la herida de #Gerasimov , jefe del Estado Mayor General de la #RussianArmy , el 1 de mayo. El 9 de mayo estuvo ausente durante la #VictoryParade en Moscú. La razón es que todavía cojea.



Esperemos que este carnicero malnacido acabe muriendo porque se le infecte la herida y se le gangrene. Que tarde meses en morir en medio de un dolor indescriptible. Espero que sea capturado para que no se le dé ni un paracetamol.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (11 May 2022)

Esto ya sí que es el fin de la guerra para Rusia.

No hay calificativos para esta bestia.


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya lo comente alguna vez, no se si en este hilo o en el del brexit (que son de los pocos que entro)
> 
> Cuando estuve haciendo el doctorado en Belfast tenia una compañera alemana, que habia nacido y crecido en la RDA, me contaba la indoctrinacion que recibian en el colegio, como tenian que entrar en formacion y el saludo "immer bereit" (siempre dispuesto) de la organizacion Jungpioniere- , dispuesto a servir y defender el partido comunista con su vida, aqui la imagen del manual de como habia que hacerlo
> 
> ...



Este mensaje da para hilo propio y muy digno.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 May 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Esto ya sí que es el fin de la guerra para Rusia.
> 
> No hay calificativos para esta bestia.



esta semana se cepillan otro barco con esto, madre mia como los pongan en la isla de la serpiente.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña firma pactos de seguridad mutuos con Suecia y Finlandia


Además Suecia y Finlandia pedirán juntas el ingreso en la OTAN y Rusia amenazando con consecuencias
Putin todo un estratega, va a conseguir lo que quería evitar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

malditos otanistas siempre igual ahjajaja



keylargof dijo:


> Pues no sé de que os reis. Han estado a puntito de cruzarlo. Si los ucras no les hubieran disparado lo habrían cruzado sin problema
> 
> Es que a todo le sacáis punta los jodidos otanistas


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Esto ya sí que es el fin de la guerra para Rusia.
> 
> No hay calificativos para esta bestia.



Coste por misil: $210.000
Peso: 70Kg
Alcance máximo: 32Km (las nuevas versiones podrían llegar a 50Km)


----------



## Nicors (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pues si le hacen un nudo quedara un general cojonudo
> 
> Informamos sobre la herida de #Gerasimov , jefe del Estado Mayor General de la #RussianArmy , el 1 de mayo. El 9 de mayo estuvo ausente durante la #VictoryParade en Moscú. La razón es que todavía cojea.



He aquí porque los llamamos turcomongoles.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 May 2022)

Cámara Canon y el depósito de garrafa de plástico  Parece que lo del vídeo aquel no era propaganda o montaje...


----------



## Turbamulta (11 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pues si le hacen un nudo quedara un general cojonudo
> 
> Informamos sobre la herida de #Gerasimov , jefe del Estado Mayor General de la #RussianArmy , el 1 de mayo. El 9 de mayo estuvo ausente durante la #VictoryParade en Moscú. La razón es que todavía cojea.









Llamadme aprensivo, pero esos ojos vidriosos y perdidos siempre me han dado grima (cringe creo que dicen ahora)

La Liu en sus vídeos también salía con los ojos vidriosos, pero al menos se la veía contentilla:


----------



## volador (11 May 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Esto ya sí que es el fin de la guerra para Rusia.
> 
> No hay calificativos para esta bestia.



De esos “angelitos “ tiene el Ejército Español algunos miles en diferentes versiones


----------



## JAGGER (11 May 2022)

Seguramente ya se posteó, pero vale la pena ver cómo vuela la torreta del tanque orco


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Seguramente ya se posteó, pero vale la pena ver cómo vuela la torreta del tanque orco



Con este video hay que poner eso de BRRUUUUUUTALLLL


----------



## txusky_g (11 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (11 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esperemos que este carnicero malnacido acabe muriendo porque se le infecte la herida y se le gangrene. Que tarde meses en morir en medio de un dolor indescriptible. Espero que sea capturado para que no se le dé ni un paracetamol.



No, juer, que pueden que entonces pongan a uno que sepa y no le de al bebercio.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Este tio es militar?
> 
> A que coño se viste como tal?



Será que le gusta la gorra de hiperplato. 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña firma pactos de seguridad mutuos con Suecia y Finlandia
> 
> 
> Además Suecia y Finlandia pedirán juntas el ingreso en la OTAN y Rusia amenazando con consecuencias
> Putin todo un estratega, va a conseguir lo que quería evitar



Finta. 

Doble cañito y gol.


----------



## radium (11 May 2022)

En los últimos días, una oleada de altos dirigentes, tanto en Ucrania como en Washington, han afirmado de forma desafiante que no se limitan a resistir la agresión rusa, sino que se encaminan hacia una victoria total. Aunque estas aspiraciones son totalmente comprensibles, no es prudente establecer una política que busque un resultado preferido si no existe un camino racional por el que Ucrania pueda lograr ese objetivo. En la actualidad, la mayoría de los indicadores, los fundamentos de la guerra y las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla apoyan la perspectiva de una derrota ucraniana.

En un discurso pronunciado el lunes en el “Día de la Victoria” de Ucrania, que conmemora la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró categóricamente que, al igual que Ucrania derrotó a su enemigo en 1945, “no tenemos ninguna duda de que ganaremos” la guerra contra Rusia. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Zelensky fue un paso más allá, añadiendo que Kiev no buscaba simplemente ganar la batalla de Donbás, sino que definió que “la victoria para nosotros en esta guerra será la liberación de” todos los territorios ucranianos. No han faltado las voces occidentales que han apoyado esta idea -y en un caso, la escalada de la guerra-.



Y eso no es todo. En un discurso ante el parlamento ucraniano la semana pasada, el primer ministro británico Boris Johnson dijo que la guerra de Ucrania con Rusia era un caso directo de “el bien contra el mal”, y que “Ucrania ganará; Ucrania será libre”. El sábado, el congresista Seth Moulton dijo que Estados Unidos no debería limitarse a ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse, sino que declaró abiertamente que Estados Unidos estaba “fundamentalmente en guerra” con Rusia, por delegación, y que “es importante que ganemos”. Se podría pensar que todas estas declaraciones, cada vez más optimistas, se basan en pruebas tangibles de que Rusia está perdiendo. En cambio, está ocurriendo casi lo contrario.

En un testimonio ante el Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado el martes, el director de Inteligencia Nacional, Avril Haines, dijo que cree que Putin “se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania” y que todavía tiene aspiraciones más allá de la batalla de Donbas. Haines dijo que creía que era “probable” que el líder ruso ordenara algún nivel de movilización nacional para apoyar tales objetivos. Las pruebas sobre el terreno apoyan esa probabilidad y ayudan a explicar por qué es probable que Putin haga ese movimiento.

Tras el bien conocido desastre de la ronda inicial de ataques de Putin a finales de febrero y principios de marzo, los militares rusos han realizado una serie de movimientos efectivos para reorientar sus esfuerzos, corregir las deficiencias tácticas y operativas y presionar hacia objetivos militares alcanzables. Durante el último mes, Rusia ha traducido esos cambios en un éxito metódico, aunque lento, en el campo de batalla.



A mediados de abril, Rusia capturó el crítico centro de transporte de Izyum, cerca del hombro norte de las líneas de Donbás. Hace apenas unos días, tras casi dos meses de batalla, las tropas de Putin capturaron otra ciudad clave en el norte de Donbás que controla varios cruces de carreteras esenciales en Popasnaya. Las fuerzas del Kremlin se han adentrado ahora en Severdonetsk, poniendo en peligro a las tropas ucranianas en Lysychansk, justo al suroeste de Severdonetsk.

Rusia parece estar utilizando tácticas que imitan lo que les funcionó en Mariupol: rodear una ciudad con tropas de tierra, cortando la capacidad de las fuerzas ucranianas para obtener refuerzos (o alimentos, agua y combustible), y luego golpear implacablemente las posiciones ucranianas con artillería, fuego de cohetes y ataques aéreos, reduciendo progresivamente el anillo alrededor de la ciudad.

Finalmente, las tropas rusas se desplazan con infantería y blindados para atacar a los defensores cuando están más débiles y capturar la ciudad. El patrón ha demostrado ser eficaz y se está repitiendo actualmente en numerosos bastiones ucranianos en el Donbás. La estrategia rusa en el Donbás se hace más evidente con la captura de cada ciudad importante, y no es un buen augurio para Kiev.



Se está formando una bolsa alrededor de las tropas ucranianas en el hombro norte del Donbás. Rusia está tratando de rodear a las tropas de las FAU en este bolsillo saturando los bastiones ucranianos clave con un fuerte bombardeo, tratando de pelar más ciudades en el exterior del bolsillo, forzando progresivamente a los defensores de las FAU más al oeste – o atrapándolos en el bolsillo y luego destruyéndolos por el fuego y las tropas terrestres posteriores.

Tras tomar Izyum, Popasnaya y avanzar sobre Severdonetsk, Rusia está invirtiendo fuertemente en Lysychansk, Kramatorsk y Slaviansk, cada una de ellas una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes o más. Hay decenas de miles de las mejores y más experimentadas tropas ucranianas en el frente del Donbás. Si Rusia logra tomar suficientes ciudades allí, cortando las tropas de las FAU, puede repetir sus tácticas sangrientas utilizadas para destruir Mariupol.

Rusia tratará de rodear a los defensores en el hombro norte del Donbás y privarlos lentamente de suministros mientras los golpea sin piedad con armas pesadas. Si el hombro norte es tomado por Rusia, el resto de las posiciones de las FAU en el centro y el sur del Donbás -que ya están bajo el implacable fuego ruso- podrían volverse insostenibles.

Si Putin tiene suficientes tropas, municiones y tiempo para completar la destrucción de las posiciones de las FAU en el Donbás sin movilizar alguna parte de sus fuerzas de reserva es una cuestión abierta. Lo que está claro, sin embargo, es que las operaciones actuales de Rusia están estrangulando lentamente a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás y que, a pesar de la retórica optimista de Kiev y de las capitales occidentales, la batalla tiende a un éxito táctico ruso, posiblemente dentro de dos meses.

Desde el punto de vista militar, hay muy pocas esperanzas de que incluso todo el apoyo prometido de armas pesadas y municiones de Occidente pueda llegar al frente, que las tropas ucranianas estén adecuadamente entrenadas y que la potencia de fuego llegue a tiempo para cambiar el rumbo.

Siempre existe la posibilidad de que Rusia se quede sin fuerzas antes de completar el cerco, de que Ucrania sea capaz de alargar la batalla más allá de dos meses y de que Kiev pueda ganar un punto muerto. Pero eso entra más bien en la categoría de «esperanza» y es un mal fundamento para basar las expectativas. Al ignorar estas realidades del campo de batalla, Occidente está preparando el terreno para agravar sus problemas.

Los líderes ucranianos y occidentales siguen haciendo declaraciones que hacen creer a su público que las cosas están mejorando, que la guerra tiende a su favor y que pronto las armas pesadas prometidas por Occidente detendrán el avance ruso. Eso sigue siendo, en el mejor de los casos, una perspectiva lejana. Basar la política en la expectativa de ese resultado improbable (pero muy preferido) en lugar de la posibilidad realista de que Rusia pueda tomar el Donbás es imprudente y peligroso. Considere las ramificaciones de esta falta de voluntad para enfrentar las verdades duras.

Si se sigue buscando una victoria militar en Ucrania, las tropas ucranianas seguirán luchando, no se buscará un acuerdo negociado de forma realista y, muy probablemente, las tropas rusas seguirán avanzando. Como resultado, seguirán muriendo, y resultando heridos más civiles y tropas ucranianas, se destruirán más ciudades y se agravará la crisis económica y alimentaria, tanto para Ucrania como para el mundo. El resultado más probable no cambiará (una solución negociada, no una victoria militar ucraniana), pero el coste para Kiev será mucho, mucho peor.

Para Estados Unidos y Occidente, cada día que continúe esta guerra, continúa el riesgo de que, por un error de cálculo de alguien, algún accidente o simplemente un acto tonto de una u otra parte, se produzca un choque directo entre Rusia y la OTAN, desencadenando una situación del Artículo 5 que podría arrastrar a Estados Unidos a una guerra con una superpotencia nuclear. Por muy altruista que sea querer ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de esta invasión rusa, no hay nada en juego en Europa del Este que merezca la pena ser arrastrado a una potencial guerra nuclear con Rusia; una guerra de la que quizá no sobrevivamos.

Apostar a que las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla no se mantienen, esperar que Ucrania pueda resistir en el Donbás y creer que las FAU acabarán por hacer retroceder a Rusia a su país, hacen un flaco favor al pueblo de Ucrania. Incluso si funciona de esa manera – una perspectiva improbable – tomaría años para lograr y daría lugar a una pérdida tan asombrosa de vidas ucranianas que sería una victoria pírrica. Lo mejor es entablar negociaciones para hacer lo que sea necesario para poner fin a los combates, acabar con la matanza de ucranianos y acelerar el día en que pueda comenzar la reconstrucción. Sin embargo, seguir basando las políticas en el orgullo y la esperanza provocará, casi con toda seguridad, miles de muertes evitables más en Ucrania.


El progreso de Rusia en el Donbás significa que Ucrania probablemente no ganará la guerra

Pues por lo visto ya se esta viendo la realidad.
*Lenta y de forma constante el ejercito Ucraniano está siendo desmilitarizado.

Aqui dicen que Ucrania no va a ganar la guerra.

FollaOTANICOS SEGUIR CON VUESTRO HILO DE MIERDA COMIENDOSE LAS POLLAS UNOS A OTROS...
             *


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Esto ya sí que es el fin de la guerra para Rusia.
> 
> No hay calificativos para esta bestia.





Info:

Lockheed Martin delivers Long-Range Precision Strike Missile System on JLTVs


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Los tanques chinos, independientemente de su versión y desarrollo, llevan todos el cañón de 125 rusoviético con su carrusel.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Finta.
> 
> Doble cañito y gol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055211



La Royal Navy no está, precisamente, para muchos trotes.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 May 2022)

La brutal logística y inteligencia que tiene eeuu. Que mete toneladas de armamento desde polonia y Rumanía y recorren 500 kilómetros hasta llegar al este de Ucrania. Y rusia no puede destruirlos. Debe haber miles de personas trabajando para que entre la ayuda occidental en Ucrania y no sea destruida por rusia.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña firma pactos de seguridad mutuos con Suecia y Finlandia
> 
> 
> Además Suecia y Finlandia pedirán juntas el ingreso en la OTAN y Rusia amenazando con consecuencias
> Putin todo un estratega, va a conseguir lo que quería evitar



Joder con Inglaterra!
Se está sacando mucho la polla últimamente. 
Juraría que apuesta por la desaparición y aplastamiento de la Dictadura de la Federación con el único lenguaje que entienden .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

le dicen al fallero que tiene un bonito ninot a tira de traca
todo lo que es la bolsa de izum puede quedar una cremada espectacular
es cuestion de tiempo, ucrania ya tiene superioridad profunda


----------



## tomcat ii (11 May 2022)

Evacuan pueblo Ruso despues de ataque, ataque ucraniano según Rusia.









Evacuation in Solokhy village in Belgorod Belgorod - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Evacuation in Solokhy village in Belgorod . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health...




liveuamap.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

hay indicios de un doble combo pack cheese burger en derribo de puente de pontones orco, pronto veremos imagenes cortesia del fallero


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 May 2022)

Grandes noticias. 1 video de la altilleria de la nato en funcionamiento en Ucrania. Revienta un blindado ruso.


----------



## favelados (11 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Imaginaros la logística y inteligencia que tiene eeuu. Que mete toneladas de armamento desde polonia y Rumanía. Y rusia no puede destruirlos. Debe haber miles de personas trabajando para que entre la ayuda occidental en Ucrania y no sea destruida por rusia.



Pero si en el mismo frente no pueden destruir los tanques ni los cañones ucranianos y mira que los cañones cantan, al primer cañonazo ya descubren su posicion...

Y queréis que encuentren y destruyan los envios de armas en la retaguardia?


----------



## Nuzzo (11 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> La Royal Navy no está, precisamente, para muchos trotes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Pues tiene 2 portaaviones con F35, submarinos nucleares de primera(se puede preguntar al general Belgrano) y destructores 45 de los mejorcitos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Grandes noticias. 1 video de la altilleria de la nato en funcionamiento en Ucrania. Revienta un blindado ruso.



Supongo que por "Akacia" se refieren a esto:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

Romanas? algun arqueologo?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (11 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Supongo que por "Akacia" se refieren a esto:



A eso venía yo...








SO-152 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (11 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Romanas? algun arqueologo?



Yo diría griegas, el Ponto y tal


----------



## Nicors (11 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> En los últimos días, una oleada de altos dirigentes, tanto en Ucrania como en Washington, han afirmado de forma desafiante que no se limitan a resistir la agresión rusa, sino que se encaminan hacia una victoria total. Aunque estas aspiraciones son totalmente comprensibles, no es prudente establecer una política que busque un resultado preferido si no existe un camino racional por el que Ucrania pueda lograr ese objetivo. En la actualidad, la mayoría de los indicadores, los fundamentos de la guerra y las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla apoyan la perspectiva de una derrota ucraniana.
> 
> En un discurso pronunciado el lunes en el “Día de la Victoria” de Ucrania, que conmemora la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró categóricamente que, al igual que Ucrania derrotó a su enemigo en 1945, “no tenemos ninguna duda de que ganaremos” la guerra contra Rusia. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Zelensky fue un paso más allá, añadiendo que Kiev no buscaba simplemente ganar la batalla de Donbás, sino que definió que “la victoria para nosotros en esta guerra será la liberación de” todos los territorios ucranianos. No han faltado las voces occidentales que han apoyado esta idea -y en un caso, la escalada de la guerra-.
> 
> ...



Vete a joder a tu puta madre, subcampeon.


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)




----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

Los rusos no recogen los fiambres


----------



## At4008 (11 May 2022)

Ni confirmo, ni desmiento.

Según cuenta el vídeo, esto son separatistas del DNR disparando en ambas direcciones, a Ucrania y a Rusia para culpar a Ucrania.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Starlink para los rusos es un sistema de comunicación militar
> Starlink ha resistido los intentos de interferencia y piratería de la guerra cibernética rusa hasta ahora, pero están aumentando sus esfuerzos



Intentaron meter un malware pero el equipo de Starlink reaccionó rápido y los hackers rusos han quedado fuera de juego.
Se están reportando continuos intentos de acceso soviet pero sin éxito.
Este sistema está resultando una espinita que tienen clavada los rusos pues a pesar de sus esfuerzos no pueden hackearlo.
Hay que decir que el sistema de Elon Musk ha sido considerado como objetivo militar por los ruskis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)

RuTube, la alternativa rusa a YouTube, deja de funcionar tras “el mayor ciberataque” de su historia


El 'youtube' ruso RuTube ha sufrido un ataque informático a gran escala, tumbando la plataforma por completo.




www.elespanol.com







Kalikatres dijo:


> Intentaron meter un malware pero el equipo de Starlink reaccionó rápido y los hackers rusos han quedado fuera de juego.
> Se están reportando continuos intentos de acceso soviet pero sin éxito.
> Este sistema está resultando una espinita que tienen clavada los rusos pues a pesar de sus esfuerzos no pueden hackearlo.
> Hay que decir que el sistema de Elon Musk ha sido considerado como objetivo militar por los ruskis.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055271


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (11 May 2022)

_El asesor presidencial Oleksiy Arestovych afirma que* las tropas ucranianas cruzaron la frontera rusa alrededor de Kharkiv.* Están destinados a ser acciones simbólicas.

 _


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Esta noche ⁦ 
@Channel4News
⁩ estoy informando sobre los 130 cuerpos de soldados rusos que el ejército ucraniano está almacenando en Kiev. ¿Aceptarán las autoridades rusas su repatriación y les dirán a las familias que sus hijos y padres están muertos?


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _El asesor presidencial Oleksiy Arestovych afirma que* las tropas ucranianas cruzaron la frontera rusa alrededor de Kharkiv.* Están destinados a ser acciones simbólicas.
> 
> _




Según informes, la aldea de Solokhi en el óblast #Belgorod de #Russia fue bombardeada. Un muerto, tres heridos. Las autoridades locales dicen que los proyectiles fueron disparados por tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (11 May 2022)

Estos rusos son crípticos de cojones. A ver si alguien puede interpretar que coño quieren decir. O es que soy yo el que está muy espeso










Чем завершится спецоперация на Украине: три варианта развития событий


Основные сценарии развития событий ведущий Радио «Комсомольская правда» Сергей Мардан обсудил с политологом и главным редактором журнала Fitzroy Magazine Кириллом Бенедиктовым [видео]




www.kp.ru






*"Cuál es el escenario más probable ahora? No importa si es dramático, catastrófico, lo que sea.*

benedictov:

- En mi opinión, este es el escenario de una victoria militar rusa limitada en Ucrania. Ocupación de DPR y LPR dentro de los límites de las antiguas regiones. Y aferrándose a aquellas regiones del sur de Ucrania que actualmente ya están ocupadas por tropas rusas.

Mardan:

- ¿Pasillo terrestre?

benedictov:

- El corredor terrestre, Kherson, Berdyansk, Melitopol, Mariupol: este fue el objetivo principal de la primera etapa de la operación especial. Y la posible ocupación de Nikolaev con Odessa. Será muy bueno si todo esto pasa. Pero, por supuesto, esta victoria no es tan definitiva como para que sea difícil hablar de algún tipo de punto de inflexión. *Porque sin la ocupación de Kharkov, las regiones centrales.*..

Mardan:

- Krivoy Rog, Dnepropetrovsk.

benedictov:

- *Dnipropetrovsk, sí. Todo esto será muy vulnerable en términos de contención. Y vulnerable desde el punto de vista de la opinión pública. *(????)** *Porque parar, haber ocupado incluso Zaporozhye y Nikolaev, Odessa, pero no haber ocupado Dnepropetrovsk, y lo más importante, Kharkov, esto significa decir "A" y no solo no decir "B", sino comenzar a estirar esta "A": " A-aaaa.” *_(?????)_* Pero por el momento esta opción es militarmente la más probable. *

Para Ucrania será muy malo. Porque esta es la pérdida de la costa, de los puertos. Pero hay que entender que pocas personas están interesadas en Ucrania como tal. Ucrania es solo un trampolín para la guerra entre Occidente y Rusia. Y para debilitar a Rusia a costa de perder parte de este punto de apoyo, esta pérdida no es crítica para Occidente. En absoluto.

Todo está claro con Mariupol. El costo valió la pena. Esta es una ciudad que debería haber sido recuperada en 2014. La llave del corredor terrestre a Crimea. El valor de Kherson es que abre el camino a Nikolaev y Odessa: su pérdida separa a Ucrania del mar y nos da un corredor a Transnistria


----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

Finta-TENET



"Me vuelan un tanque con un rifle de alto calibre, eso es bueno, eso quiere decir que las contramedidas contra los javelins funcionan y entonces tienen que dispararnos cerca con armas no inteligentes y eso es mejor".

Jaque mate, hotánikos.


----------



## tucco (12 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Casi cruzan el rio ehh
> 
> 
> 
> edito; Cuidado que hay más fotos, en realidad sí que habían cruzado.



Entiendo que, según miramos las fotos, el sentido del avance ruso es de derecha a izquierda, ya que el grueso de los vehículos está en el lado derecho. Esto nos lleva a fijarnos mejor en las marcas de orugas que se ven en el lado izquierdo. Aparentemente se trata de que los han cazado cuando intentaban retroceder, destrozando el pontón y quedando aislados y destrozados en el lado ucraniano del río...


----------



## keylargof (12 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Llorando de la risa. Los comentarios son brutales. Los orcos border line ruskis son el hazmerreir de todo el planeta.


----------



## keylargof (12 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Finta-TENET
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Éste debe ser el primo tonto de Zhurullov. Que pandilla basuriila los prorrusos a nivel global. Que caterva de subnormales, es asombroso.


----------



## kenny220 (12 May 2022)

Teoría. 


Vida real.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 May 2022)

Son acciones que sino no son objetivos militares, suministros, no aportan nada ni siquiera justicia, ahora a saber si es verdad que es fuego ucraniano, las fuentes rusas son basura. Lo único minar y roturar las autopistas para que no entre ya mas por alli pverco orco e ya, a por vovschank



Dr Polux dijo:


> Según informes, la aldea de Solokhi en el óblast #Belgorod de #Russia fue bombardeada. Un muerto, tres heridos. Las autoridades locales dicen que los proyectiles fueron disparados por tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

Imposible, no puede ser, la inflación al doble en Rusia que en España!!!!!!

Aquí nos dicen los plastas que vamos a flipar, pero allí alucinan en colores!!


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

Y nunca olvidéis que Rusia es el país de lo baratísimo!!!!!!!! Lo dicen los trolls de vurvuja!!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Y nunca olvidéis que Rusia es el país de lo baratísimo!!!!!!!! Lo dicen los trolls de vurvuja!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055472



Lo extranjero y tecnológico siempre vale más. 
Habría que hacerlo con algo sin embargo, como los móviles chinos. 

Los productos de supermercado, con marcas de fuera, son iguales de caros que en España y el producto local no es de lejos 4 veces más barato que en España. 

En el país Dimitri Blyat el principal gasto es comida, tienen energía/gasofa relativamente barata y les queda poquísimo para ocio, ropa y estudios. Por una visa extranjera matan, ma-tan.

Deben flipar un rato largo con los programas de entretenimiento de USA (o en Google Street) en donde salen cochazos, casoplones, jardines inmaculados y la gente sonriente y preocupada con cosas que para ellos son chorradas. Tanta "decadencia" apetece y mucho.

Los rusos jóvenes quizás lucharían con ganas contra su élite si estuvieran en el lugar de los ukras, a la puerta de occidente y sus maravillas asequibles y la calidad de vida mucho mejor que la suya. El objetivo de la OTAN debería ser corromper el alma colectivista de los jóvenes, anular el adoctrinamiento y hacer que no quieran luchar por el Khanato Blyat porque no les traerá mejor futuro.


----------



## nebulosa (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Чем завершится спецоперация на Украине: три варианта развития событий
> 
> 
> Основные сценарии развития событий ведущий Радио «Комсомольская правда» Сергей Мардан обсудил с политологом и главным редактором журнала Fitzroy Magazine Кириллом Бенедиктовым [видео]
> ...



Esto no se lo cree ni mi sobrino de 7 años.
Les sería hoy en día imposible aguantar bajo bombas continuamente , por un trozo de costa , por mucho q los ruskis sean cortos de mollera.
Putin, una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Coste por misil: $210.000
> Peso: 70Kg
> Alcance máximo: 32Km (las nuevas versiones podrían llegar a 50Km)



Esto es mas una munición merodeadora que un misil. ¿No?


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Interesante:


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

Rusos asesinando a civiles por la espalda


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Esto es mas una munición merodeadora que un misil. ¿No?



Es un misil que puede maniobrar y cambiar de objetivo después del lanzamiento, pero no puede estar sobrevolando a la espera de encontrar un objetivo.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Hilo que DEBÉIS LEER sobre la masacre del cruce del rio Donets contada de primera mano.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Rusia solo fue -en apariencia- un país amigo de Occidente los años que este puto himno estuvo desaparecido, a ver si es que ejerce poderes malignos sobre los dimitris


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hilo que DEBÉIS LEER sobre la masacre del cruce del rio Donets contada de primera mano.




Ahora imaginad la frustración de Putin celebrando su Día de la Victoria al día siguiente de esa masacre.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 May 2022)

Fotos adicionales de la carnicería


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Siemens anunció su terminación de negocio en Rusia










Siemens to leave Russia due to Ukraine war, take hefty charge


Siemens will quit the Russian market due to the war in Ukraine, it said on Thursday, taking a 600 million euro ($630 million) hit to its business during the second quarter, with more costs to come.




www.reuters.com






*El fabricante británico de automóviles eléctricos Arrival, fundado por el multimillonario ruso y exjefe de Yota Denis Sverdlov, dejará de hacer negocios en Rusia. La compañía dejará de operar en Rusia y no tiene planes de operar allí en el futuro, dijo al FT su vicepresidente, Tom Elvidge. Parte del equipo de desarrollo ruso ya ha sido llevado a Tbilisi*
El fabricante británico de automóviles eléctricos Arrival, fundado por el exjefe de Yota y exviceministro de Comunicaciones de Rusia, Denis Sverdlov, dejará de operar en Rusia. La empresa está cerrando sus operaciones en el país y no tiene planes de operar aquí en el futuro. Tom Elvidge, vicepresidente ejecutivo de vehículos eléctricos en Arrival, le dijo al Financial Times en la conferencia Future of the Car.








Основанный экс-главой Yota Arrival прекратит бизнес в России за несколько месяцев


Британский производитель электромобилей Arrival, основанный российским миллиардером и экс-главой Yota Денисом Свердловым, прекратит бизнес в России. Компания остановит деятельность в России и не планирует работать там в будущем, сообщил FT ее вице-пр




www.forbes.ru


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Madre mía. Los rusos en vez de enterrar a sus muertos, los dejan en fila al aire libre. Luego alguien se extraña de que maten civiles ucras cuando no se preocupan ni de los suyos. El estado de depravación de esa gente es muy alto.



Spoiler: Cuidado. Imágenes sensibles


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Más pruebas de crímenes de guerra cometidos por Rusia cerca de Kiev en marzo. Un grupo de soldados para a dos personas, les piden cigarrillos, les dejan marchar y cuando se dan la vuelta les disparan por la espalda. Luego saquean el lugar.


----------



## Casino (12 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> En los últimos días, una oleada de altos dirigentes, tanto en Ucrania como en Washington, han afirmado de forma desafiante que no se limitan a resistir la agresión rusa, sino que se encaminan hacia una victoria total. Aunque estas aspiraciones son totalmente comprensibles, no es prudente establecer una política que busque un resultado preferido si no existe un camino racional por el que Ucrania pueda lograr ese objetivo. En la actualidad, la mayoría de los indicadores, los fundamentos de la guerra y las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla apoyan la perspectiva de una derrota ucraniana.
> 
> En un discurso pronunciado el lunes en el “Día de la Victoria” de Ucrania, que conmemora la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró categóricamente que, al igual que Ucrania derrotó a su enemigo en 1945, “no tenemos ninguna duda de que ganaremos” la guerra contra Rusia. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Zelensky fue un paso más allá, añadiendo que Kiev no buscaba simplemente ganar la batalla de Donbás, sino que definió que “la victoria para nosotros en esta guerra será la liberación de” todos los territorios ucranianos. No han faltado las voces occidentales que han apoyado esta idea -y en un caso, la escalada de la guerra-.
> 
> ...




Hay condicionales en ese artículo:

Si Rusia logra tomar suficientes ciudades

Si Putin tiene suficientes tropas, municiones y tiempo



¿Si esos condicionales no se cumplen qué va a ocurrir?

No veo que diga que no va a ganar la guerra, en realidad lo que dice es que para ganarla tienen que pasar años y muchos ucranianos morirán.


creer que las FAU acabarán por hacer retroceder a Rusia a su país, hacen un flaco favor al pueblo de Ucrania. Incluso si funciona de esa manera – una perspectiva improbable – tomaría años para lograr y daría lugar a una pérdida tan asombrosa de vidas ucranianas que sería una victoria pírrica.



La decisión de luchar corresponde a los ucranianos. Vd. siga riendo que si esos condicionales no se dan las cosas no van a ser como ese artículo especula.
Enhorabuena por su comprensión lectora.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Hay condicionales en ese artículo:
> 
> Si Rusia logra tomar suficientes ciudades
> 
> ...



Si mi abuela fuera torero....


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Parece que Yago se va recuperando del priapismo que le producía el ejército ruso y empieza a recular para poder decir dentro de un mes algo del tipo -yo ya lo predije-.


----------



## lowfour (12 May 2022)

Esto es un 9.3 en la escala Flying-Turret.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esto es un 9.3 en la escala Flying-Turret.



Para el 10 hay que exigir que el cañón se clave en el suelo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esto es un 9.3 en la escala Flying-Turret.



El vuelo de las torretas tiene como objetivo destruir los satélites de Starlink: es todo parte del plan.


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Esto es un 9.3 en la escala Flying-Turret.


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El vuelo de las torretas tiene como objetivo destruir los satélites de Starlink: es todo parte del plan.



Lo del cargador automático es propio del diablo


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para el 10 hay que exigir que el cañón se clave en el suelo.



Pero creo que ha batido el récord de altura. La torreta desaparece del encuadre por arriba.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Mas casualidades

Ocurrió una explosión en un depósito de pólvora de una unidad militar en la región #Khabarovsk . Según datos preliminares, una persona murió, informa RIA Novosti. 




*Se produjo una explosión en una unidad militar en el territorio de Khabarovsk*
Según una fuente de los servicios de emergencia de la región, la pólvora explotó en el territorio de la unidad.

TASS/. La explosión ocurrió en una unidad militar en el pueblo de Teysin, distrito de Amur, Territorio de Khabarovsk, hay muertos y heridos. Así lo informó a TASS una fuente de los servicios de emergencia de la región.

“Hay una unidad militar, algo explotó. Uno murió, varias personas resultaron heridas. [Ellos] fueron llevados al hospital”, dijo la fuente.



https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/14603131


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pero creo que ha batido el récord de altura. La torreta desaparece del encuadre por arriba.



La altura está bien, pero la parte artística tiene que ser igual de importante. Es difícil superar la belleza de esto:


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La altura está bien, pero la parte artística tiene que ser igual de importante. Es difícil superar la belleza de esto:



Eso seguro que da un pokemon


----------



## Tales. (12 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Rusos asesinando a civiles por la espalda



Este video en concreto es desgarrador, soldados asesinando a ancianos por la espalda tras hablar con ellos.

Ya no sé qué dirán los follakremlin aquí, son esos ancianos asesinados actores también? Es este el exquisito comportamiento de las tropas rusas con los civiles?

Todo el que apoye esta invasión criminal es basura.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Este video en concreto es desgarrador, soldados asesinando a ancianos por la espalda tras hablar con ellos.
> 
> Ya no sé qué dirán los follakremlin aquí, son esos ancianos asesinados actores también? Es este el exquisito comportamiento de las tropas rusas con los civiles?
> 
> Todo el que apoye esta invasión criminal es basura.



Técnicamente eran basura antes de apoyar la invasión. Por desgracia este foro está lleno de eso.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Este video en concreto es desgarrador, soldados asesinando a ancianos por la espalda tras hablar con ellos.
> 
> *Ya no sé qué dirán los follakremlin aquí, son esos ancianos asesinados actores también? Es este el exquisito comportamiento de las tropas rusas con los civiles?*
> 
> Todo el que apoye esta invasión criminal es basura.



Suelen entrar a fichar por las tardes, y hacen tándem de horario por la noche.


----------



## tomcat ii (12 May 2022)

Siguen intentando cruzar el puente, creo que se está montando un buen pollo desde esta pasada noche.


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> La altura está bien, pero la parte artística tiene que ser igual de importante. Es difícil superar la belleza de esto:



Una pequeña reflexión, suelen decir medio en broma los pilotos que han volado aviones soviéticos pre-ochenteros que cuando se fabricó tal o cual aparato la ergonomía aun no se había inventado.

Esto viene por lo que vemos en la primera imagen. Si ya en un carro occidental es difícil combatir y hacer vida buena parte del día, e incluso noche, imaginaos lo mismo pero enclaustrado entre esos huecos que dejan el cañon auto-cargador y las paredes de la torreta.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Una pequeña reflexión, suelen decir medio en broma los pilotos que han volado aviones soviéticos pre-ochenteros que cuando se fabricó tal o cual aparato la ergonomía aun no se había inventado.
> 
> Esto viene por lo que vemos en la primera imagen. Si ya en un carro occidental es difícil combatir y hacer vida buena parte del día, e incluso noche, imaginaos lo mismo pero enclaustrado entre esos huecos que dejan el cañon auto-cargador y las paredes de la torreta.



Yago explico en un video sobre los tanques rusos que los tripulantes van "sentados" en unas posiciones forzadisimas. Vamos que ni queriendo joder a los tripulantes aposta lo harian peor. Al menos en los occidentales las posturas estan un poco mas estudiadas y puedes apoyar los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Chaini (12 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Rusos asesinando a civiles por la espalda




¿Te asombras?


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Finlandia rompe su neutralidad y anuncia su intención de solicitar el ingreso a la OTAN «sin demora»


Esta decisión histórica rompe con la política de no alineamiento



www.abc.es






Mo podemos admitir esto si Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla no están en la OTAN.


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Siemens anunció su terminación de negocio en Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es brutal

Siemens es uno de los mayores productores de componentes para la industria, mecanicos, electricos, electronicos, informaticos.... vayas a la fabrica que vayas veras unidades de control siemens

Por no hablar de las divisiones energetica, ferrocarril, equipamiento medico...

Esto hace muucho daño, porque lo que esta instalado por siemens no se cambia tan facilmente, hay que hacer obra...


----------



## lowfour (12 May 2022)

Rusia alcanza otro de sus objetivos estratégicos claves en su operación Z.

*El lunes Suecia pide su ingreso en la OTAN según varias fuentes.*









Källor: Sverige ansöker på måndag | SvD


En svensk ansökan om medlemskap i Nato skickas in på måndag. Det är regeringens plan, enligt källor till Expressen.




www.svd.se


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Rusia alcanza otro de sus objetivos estratégicos claves en su operación Z.
> 
> *El lunes Suecia pide su ingreso en la OTAN según varias fuentes.*
> 
> ...



Que listo es el Putin que juega al ajedrez multidimensional, lo que pasa es que no lo entendemos


----------



## Poncio (12 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Una pequeña reflexión, suelen decir medio en broma los pilotos que han volado aviones soviéticos pre-ochenteros que cuando se fabricó tal o cual aparato la ergonomía aun no se había inventado.
> 
> Esto viene por lo que vemos en la primera imagen. Si ya en un carro occidental es difícil combatir y hacer vida buena parte del día, e incluso noche, imaginaos lo mismo pero enclaustrado entre esos huecos que dejan el cañon auto-cargador y las paredes de la torreta.



Aquí un australiano bichea por un T-72 y la verdad es que parece bastante claustrofóbico.


----------



## el arquitecto (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Rusia alcanza otro de sus objetivos estratégicos claves en su operación Z.
> 
> *El lunes Suecia pide su ingreso en la OTAN según varias fuentes.*
> 
> ...



finlandia lo pide hoy, bueno, lo votan hoy o algo así


----------



## Camisa azul (12 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto es brutal
> 
> Siemens es uno de los mayores productores de componentes para la industria, mecanicos, electricos, electronicos, informaticos.... vayas a la fabrica que vayas veras unidades de control siemens
> 
> ...



Con lo que rápido que se queman las unidades I/O de un Simatic S700, muchas plantas rusas van a tener que trabajar a relés.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

La empresa tiene 12 centrales eléctricas en Rusia con una generación de energía combinada de 15,5 gigavatios y una capacidad de producción de calor de 10,2 gigavatios


*La finlandesa Fortum decide abandonar el mercado ruso*
El proceso puede tardar algún tiempo en concluir y está sujeto a aprobaciones regulatorias.

MOSCÚ, 12 de mayo. /TASS/. Fortum ha decidido abandonar el mercado ruso y vender activos en el país, dijo la empresa energética finlandesa en un comunicado el jueves.
"Además del congelamiento de inversiones y financiamiento previamente anunciado en nuestras subsidiarias rusas, hemos decidido buscar una salida controlada del mercado ruso. Como el camino preferido, esta decisión incluye una posible desinversión de las operaciones rusas de Fortum", dijo el comunicado.
El proceso puede demorar un tiempo en concluir y está sujeto a aprobaciones regulatorias, agregó la empresa. Mientras tanto, Fortum tiene la intención de dejar de usar su marca en Rusia.
La división rusa del grupo finlandés Fortum incluye a la rusa Fortum (posee el 94,88%), así como a TGK-1 (posee el 29,45%).








Finnish Fortum decides to leave Russian market


The process may take some time to conclude and are subject to regulatory approvals




tass.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> finlandia lo pide hoy, bueno, lo votan hoy o algo así



Con Finlandia pones a tiro de piedra San Petersburgo y Moscú, curiosamente, lo que no querían con la invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Con lo que rápido que se queman las unidades I/O de un Simatic S700, muchas plantas rusas van a tener que trabajar a relés.



ese es el problema de la trampa tecnologica, una vez haces el upgrade a componentes modernos es muy jodido volver a lo anterior

Seguro que todavia hay empresas por ahi que fabrican discos de 5.25 pulgadas pero no quiero ni pensar lo que cobran por unidad


----------



## tomcat ii (12 May 2022)

Finlandia tiene prisa, en los próximos días solicitan la entrada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con Finlandia pones a tiro de piedra San Petersburgo y Moscú, curiosamente, lo que no querían con la invasión de Ucrania.



Ya tienen a tiro esa ciudad desde estonia


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con Finlandia pones a tiro de piedra San Petersburgo y Moscú, curiosamente, lo que no querían con la invasión de Ucrania.



Eso se la trae al pairo. Siempre le ha dado igual. Lo de un ataque de la OTAN solo es una excusa que vender a la opinión publica interna rusa. Ni el mas tonto del planeta atacaría a un país con 6000 armas nucleares (Aunque luego le funcionen solo 100). Llevaba desde 2013 buscando la forma de anexionarse Ucrania y solo ha necesitado una excusa para hacerlo. Como ni Ucrania ni la OTAN se la han dado, pues se la inventa y listo.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Finlandia rompe su neutralidad y anuncia su intención de solicitar el ingreso a la OTAN «sin demora»
> 
> 
> Esta decisión histórica rompe con la política de no alineamiento
> ...



Perdone usted, Canarias si está amparada por la otan:

A efectos del artículo 5, se considerará ataque armado contra una o varias de las Partes, el que se produzca:


Contra el territorio de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa o en América del Norte, contra los departamentos franceses de Argelia3, contra el territorio de Turquía o contra las islas bajo la jurisdicción de cualquiera de las Partes en la zona del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer.
Contra las fuerzas, buques o aeronaves de cualquiera de las Partes que se hallen en estos territorios, así como en cualquier otra región de Europa en la que estuvieran estacionadas fuerzas de ocupación de alguna de las Partes en la fecha de entrada en vigor del Tratado, o que se encuentren en el Mar Mediterráneo o en la región del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer.






The North Atlantic Treaty
 






www.nato.int


----------



## lowfour (12 May 2022)

Ojo, aviones de caza sobrevolando Estocolmo. No parecía un Saab Gripen osea que seguro nada grave, pero raro raro raro. Ha pasado por encima de mi casa.

Edito: Creo que por las alas era este avión de entrenamiento. De todas formas raro. Están tensos los suecos. 









SK 60


SK 60 är Försvarsmaktens skolflygplan för pilotträning.




www.forsvarsmakten.se


----------



## kenny220 (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Perdone usted, Canarias si está amparada por la otan:
> 
> A efectos del artículo 5, se considerará ataque armado contra una o varias de las Partes, el que se produzca:
> 
> ...



Vamos que salvó que dejen a cero de unidades militares Ceuta, Melilla, una invasión militar, supondría ataque a fuerzas o tan, aunque sea un legionario con un CETME viejo y un patrol


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo, aviones de caza sobrevolando Estocolmo. No parecía un Saab Gripen osea que seguro nada grave, pero raro raro raro. Ha pasado por encima de mi casa.
> 
> Edito: Creo que por las alas era este avión de entrenamiento. De todas formas raro. Están tensos los suecos.
> 
> ...



Deberían apremiarse y no esperar tanto


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Vamos que salvó que dejen a cero de unidades militares Ceuta, Melilla, una invasión militar, supondría ataque a fuerzas o tan, aunque sea un legionario con un CETME viejo y un patrol



Ceuta y Melilla no están en otan pero llegado el caso de una invasión, que es imposible, si se apostaran fragatas en los muelles y fueran atacadas, ahí entraría el art 5.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Es lo que hay, la dependencia del gas ruso

*Diez compradores europeos de gas más abren cuentas en rublos para pagos*

Persona cercana a Gazprom dice que 20 clientes tienen cuentas en total
Las empresas pueden usar rublos y no romper las sanciones, dice Draghi

Diez compradores de gas europeos más han abierto cuentas en Gazprombank JSC, duplicando el número total de clientes que se preparan para pagar en rublos por el gas ruso como exigió el presidente Vladimir Putin.

Un total de veinte empresas europeas han abierto cuentas, y otros 14 clientes solicitan la documentación necesaria para abrirlas, dijo la persona, que habló bajo condición de anonimato para discutir asuntos confidenciales. Se negó a identificar a las empresas.

Los compradores europeos han estado luchando durante semanas para descubrir cómo pueden cumplir con la orden de Putin de pagar el gas ruso en rublos a partir del 1 de abril y no infringir las sanciones de la Unión Europea impuestas por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin. Según el nuevo mecanismo, los clientes deben abrir dos cuentas: una en moneda extranjera y otra en rublos en Gazprombank. Después de que Polonia y Bulgaria rechazaran estos términos, Gazprom PJSC detuvo los flujos de gas hacia ellos a fines de abril.


A medida que se acercan los plazos para el pago de los suministros de abril a finales de este mes para los principales compradores de Europa Occidental, Rusia se ha movido para abordar las preocupaciones de la UE de que el mecanismo de pago puede violar las sanciones. La persona cercana a Gazprom dijo que los términos actuales significan que la transacción se completa efectivamente una vez que el comprador paga moneda extranjera a Gazprombank, ya que la posterior conversión a rublos es automática y no involucra al banco central de Rusia, que está sujeto a sanciones de la UE.

Hasta el momento, el bloque no ha dicho si los cambios rusos disipan sus preocupaciones, pero el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, dijo el miércoles que las empresas podrán pagar la gasolina en rublos sin violar las restricciones.


“La mayoría de los importadores de gas ya han abierto su cuenta en rublos con Gazprom”, dijo en rueda de prensa. Dijo que el principal importador de gas de Alemania ya había pagado en rublos. Al igual que Italia, Alemania es un consumidor masivo de gas ruso.

La persona cercana a Gazprom dijo que el número de clientes que han pagado en rublos se mantiene en cuatro, el mismo que a fines del mes pasado. Los pagos de otros compradores vencen a fines de este mes, dijo. 









Ten More European Gas Buyers Open Ruble Accounts for Payments


Ten more European gas buyers have opened accounts in Gazprombank JSC, doubling the total number of clients preparing to pay in rubles for Russian gas as President Vladimir Putin demanded.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Ese de vosotros que conoce a Galileo que por favor le cuente que la justificación es una finta para proteger mejor a los civiles:


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Madre mía. Los rusos en vez de enterrar a sus muertos, los dejan en fila al aire libre. Luego alguien se extraña de que maten civiles ucras cuando no se preocupan ni de los suyos. El estado de depravación de esa gente es muy alto.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cuidado. Imágenes sensibles



Se tienen que estar poniendo finos los lobos y las zorras.


----------



## kenny220 (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ceuta y Melilla no están en otan pero llegado el caso de una invasión, que es imposible, si se apostaran fragatas en los muelles y fueran atacadas, ahí entraría el art 5.



O cualquier unidad militar Española, vamos digo yo. Por eso, que salvó que no haya tropas en Ceuta, Melilla, no mandemos barcos a su defensa, etc, etc. 

Lo que pasa, es que me temo será tipo marcha verde, y con la complicidad del Gobierno,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> O cualquier unidad militar Española, vamos digo yo. Por eso, que salvó que no haya tropas en Ceuta, Melilla, no mandemos barcos a su defensa, etc, etc.
> 
> Lo que pasa, es que me temo será tipo marcha verde, y con la complicidad del Gobierno,



Difícil una marcha verde..no hay espacio material gracias a lo abrupto del terreno


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Con lo que rápido que se queman las unidades I/O de un Simatic S700, muchas plantas rusas van a tener que trabajar a relés.



Si tienes el programa o la lógica es deducible del manual de funcionamiento, es perfectamente posible sustituir salidas. Yo lo he hecho con un PLC Mitsubishi en una avería gordísima en una cantera.

De todas formas, estas empresas tienen recursos y la pieza necesaria acabará en Rusia, saltándose el bloqueo. El estado alemán y su empresariado es hostil a la destrucción de su tejido industrial de alto valor añadido en Rusia.


----------



## ghawar (12 May 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (12 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Difícil una marcha verde..no hay espacio material gracias a lo abrupto del terreno



Basta con que estén dentro, con marcha verde me refería a "invasión" Civil, aunque la logística sea estatal. 

10.000 tios en un fin de semana, se dedican a proclamar la ciudad libre de Ceuta, y los insiders que ya hay. Con un perfil de Gobierno en Madrid ya sabemos, soberanía compartida, ciudad libre, y autoridades solicitan su ingreso en Marruecos.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Basta con que estén dentro, con marcha verde me refería a "invasión" Civil, aunque la logística sea estatal.
> 
> 10.000 tios en un fin de semana, se dedican a proclamar la ciudad libre de Ceuta, y los insiders que ya hay. Con un perfil de Gobierno en Madrid ya sabemos, soberanía compartida, ciudad libre, y autoridades solicitan su ingreso en Marruecos.



Si se les planta resistencia militar no tienen huevos. Son moros, solo les mola el jaleo, las voces y los atentados. Huirán de la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

T-72M1 suministrados por Polonia en servicio ucraniano cerca de Kryvyi Rih


----------



## ghawar (12 May 2022)

No se si está puesto ya:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Basta con que estén dentro, con marcha verde me refería a "invasión" Civil, aunque la logística sea estatal.
> 
> 10.000 tios en un fin de semana, se dedican a proclamar la ciudad libre de Ceuta, y los insiders que ya hay. Con un perfil de Gobierno en Madrid ya sabemos, soberanía compartida, ciudad libre, y autoridades solicitan su ingreso en Marruecos.



Ya vimos lo lejos que llegaron esa marcha verde infantil...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si se les planta resistencia militar no tienen huevos. Son moros, solo les mola el jaleo, las voces y los atentados. Huirán de la guerra.



Tendrían que pasar por encima de las porteadoras provocando una avalancha de gente peor que las de la Meca


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tendrían que pasar por encima de las porteadoras provocando una avalancha de gente peor que las de la Meca



Un par de ráfagas de ametralladora y las porteadoras corriendo se plantan en Rabat


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Y Rusia no es una amenaza para Finlandia ?


El Kremlin dice que el ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es una amenaza definitiva para Rusia 

El Kremlin dijo el jueves que la decisión de Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN era "definitivamente" una amenaza para Rusia y que la expansión del bloque militar no haría que Europa o el mundo fueran más estables.









Russia says Finnish entry to NATO poses threat to which it will respond


Russia said on Thursday that Finland's bid to join NATO was a hostile move that "definitely" posed a threat to its security.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

Tenemos ya confirmación oficial de que no va a haber una III Guerra Mundial:




"Ojala me equivoque..." dice el cachondo; me he atragantado con las campurrianas y todo de la risa.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

ya de paso que demanden a toda la deep web, explosivos? no será mas bien hechos pasados en hemeroteca que desmontan hechos presentes?

*Roskomnadzor demandó al archivo de todo Internet por negarse a eliminar contenido prohibido*

Roskomnadzor presentó un protocolo administrativo ante el Tribunal de Primera Instancia de Moscú exigiendo que se multe a la organización sin fines de lucro Internet Archive por no eliminar información prohibida. La multa máxima por esta violación es de 4 millones de rublos.

En particular, estamos hablando de la difusión de información sobre métodos para la fabricación de explosivos y artefactos explosivos.

Internet Archive se fundó en 1996 con el objetivo de preservar la historia de Internet. Su base de datos almacena más de 625 mil millones de copias de páginas web. [ Interfax ]









Роскомнадзор подал в суд на архив всего интернета за отказ удалить запрещённый контент


Максимальный штраф составляет 4 млн рублей.




www.iphones.ru


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Un par de ráfagas de ametralladora y las porteadoras corriendo se plantan en Rabat



Bueno no me referia que el atasco de gente haría un aplastamiento digno de los hooligans de los 8p


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

No veo a los rusos tan unidos como en la Gran Guerra. Los jóvenes solo van obligados y tienen claro que ahí se va a morir. Los de más edad no mentan la muerte, se centran en los objetivos (los natsis).


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No veo a los rusos tan unidos como en la Gran Guerra. Los jóvenes solo van obligados y tienen claro que ahí se va a morir. Los de más edad no mentan la muerte, se centran en los objetivos (los natsis).



Los jovenes rusos estan totalmente occidentalizados y han crecido como un español.

Putin ya solo puede engañar follacabras chechenos y catetos siberianos.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Pobres ruskis cuando tengan delante a los finlandeses, estos los tienen bien gordos como Denis.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pobres ruskis cuando tengan delante a los finlandeses, estos los tienen bien gordos como Denis.



Como te molan los Travelos Finlandeses guarrazo...


----------



## Walter Eucken (12 May 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No se si está puesto ya:



_La retirada de #Rusia del óblast de #Kharkiv es un reconocimiento de su incapacidad para capturar ciudades clave de #Ucrania._

Pues no sé qué habrá podido pasar para que no hayan tomado Jarkov, porque era un objetivo prioritario hace más de dos meses y medio:


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

Pero esa invasión sería un ataque preventivo de Rusia porque la OTAN ya tendría planes de invadir Rusia. El "A Putin la OTAN no le ha dejado otra opción que invadir un país vecino" que ya conocemos todos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tenemos ya confirmación oficial de que no va a haber una III Guerra Mundial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055723
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué va a hacer Rusia? Solo tienen 2 opciones. Seguir ladrando como hasta ahora o un ataque nuclear. Para Rusia ya no hay opciones en medio. Se ha fundido el grueso de su ejercito haciendo el mongolo en fintas varias en Ucrania.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y Rusia no es una amenaza para Finlandia ?
> 
> 
> El Kremlin dice que el ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es una amenaza definitiva para Rusia
> ...



No tienen vergüenza alguna. 
Basan su política exterior en amenazas y lloros en base a que los otros existen y pueden defenderse. 

Es como el matón de patio de escuela que quiere que todo el mundo sepa que está armado y que no tolera que haya mutualidades de apalizamientos contra él si se pone farruco.


----------



## Walter Eucken (12 May 2022)

How The Russian Navy Is Losing Dominance: The Curse Of Snake Island - Naval News


One of Russia's first moves in its invasion of Ukraine was the capture of Snake Island. Two months later they are desperately struggling to keep it. This is a sign of their weakening dominance over the Northern Black Sea.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tenemos ya confirmación oficial de que no va a haber una III Guerra Mundial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055723
> 
> ...



No aclara con qué ejército piensan invadir, dado que el habitual lo tienen laminado en Ucrania. Igual hacen outsourcing en India, como IBM. @Zhukov por favor necesitamos detalle de cómo pueden hacerlo.


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso se la trae al pairo. Siempre le ha dado igual. Lo de un ataque de la OTAN solo es una excusa que vender a la opinión publica interna rusa. Ni el mas tonto del planeta atacaría a un país con 6000 armas nucleares (Aunque luego le funcionen solo 100). Llevaba desde 2013 buscando la forma de anexionarse Ucrania y solo ha necesitado una excusa para hacerlo. Como ni Ucrania ni la OTAN se la han dado, pues se la inventa y listo.




Cartago delenda est


Este concepto de la necesidad del ataque preventivo lo inventaron los romanos hace 2000 años, las excusas, el demonizar al enemigo, la justificaciion politica... al final todo se reducia al deseo de roma de quedarse con las colonias en iberia y expandirse en el granero del norte de africa

Yo no se lo que buscaba el Putin, puede que se crea lo que dice de intentar recuperar el poderio sovietico y corregir lo que ve como injusticias historicas, pero por detras estaban los oligarcas empujando, y estos lo que querian era mas dinero, mas poder y mas territorio que mamonear


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué va a hacer Rusia? Solo tienen 2 opciones. Seguir ladrando como hasta ahora o un ataque nuclear. Para Rusia ya no hay opciones en medio. Se ha fundido el grueso de su ejercito haciendo el mongolo en fintas varias en Ucrania.



Rusia en guerra convencional no tenía nada que hacer contra la OTAN antes de invadir Ucrania, pues como para imaginarse que puede hacer algo ahora después de sufrir las bajas en hombres y medios que han sufrido.

Pero, claro es que esas predicciones de una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia las está haciendo nuestro forero especialito Zhukov:

El ejercito de Rusia no es lo que nos contaron, pero el de los Estados Unidos tampoco


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tenemos ya confirmación oficial de que no va a haber una III Guerra Mundial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055723
> 
> ...



A que se refiere, rusia invadiendo Finlandia y Suecia o al reves?

Como dicen los ingleses "you... and what army?"


----------



## percutor (12 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Fotos adicionales de la carnicería



bueno , voy a repetir algo que ya se ha dicho varias veces , rusia está ocupando ucrania , pero la está ocupando con chatarra y muertos .


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Rusia en guerra convencional no tenía nada que hacer contra la OTAN antes de invadir Ucrania, pues como para imaginarse que puede hacer algo ahora después de sufrir las bajas en hombres y medios que han sufrido.
> 
> Pero, claro es que esas predicciones de una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia las está haciendo nuestro forero especialito Zhukov:
> 
> El ejercito de Rusia no es lo que nos contaron, pero el de los Estados Unidos tampoco



Lo del camarada da para un libro. No es broma, con sus planteamientos tácticos se podría escribir una novela que fuera a las de Tom Clancy, lo que Hot Shots a cualquier película bélica seria.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

*La 'contraofensiva del mordisco' consigue liberar Járkov*
Ucrania se apunta la segunda gran victoria de la invasión desgastando a los rusos con pequeños ataques y expulsándoles hacia el norte

Lo llaman "la contraofensiva del mordisco". Para combatir los grandes movimientos de columnas rusas, pesadas y lentas como una manada de paquidermos, *los ucranianos usan la estrategia de desgastar al enemigo con pequeños ataques aquí y allá*, sabiendo que clavan mil alfileres que pueden desangrar a las tropas de la Z mejor que con un cañonazo. Así, *Ucrania* se apunta la segunda gran victoria bélica de la invasión tras la batalla de Kiev: la liberación de Járkov, la segunda gran ciudad del país. Putin aún no tiene ninguna.

Desde hace unos días, la contraofensiva, anunciada por el alto mando ucraniano, buscaba expulsar a los rusos hacia su propia frontera al norte y este. Pero el *objetivo no es solo liberar territorio, sino, sobre todo, cortar las vías logísticas que alimentan la pinza rusa* al norte del Donbás, es decir, la carretera y el ferrocarril que, desde la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, lleva tropas, armamento, comida, medicinas y gasolina hasta el frente. Sin ese oxígeno, los rusos estarán en serios problemas para mantener su ofensiva.

Si la resistencia ucraniana logra cruzar el río Donetsk, puede comprometer toda la estrategia de *Moscú*. Tan importante es mantener esa arteria que los rusos ya han tenido que trasladar tropas del Donbás hacia el este de Járkov para evitar que todo el frente ruso se desmorone. Para los ucranianos, obligarles a hacer ese movimiento supone una gran noticia. En Belgorod hay preparados unos 19 batallones, aunque nadie sabe si están destinados a seguir apretando en el Donbás o a rescatar lo que quede de las unidades que han sido vencidas en las aldeas cercanas a Járkov. Ahora *la ciudad que está en rango de tiro de artillería (ucraniana) es, precisamente, la rusa Belgorod*.

Jarkov respira al fin y se libra de los disparos de artillería que sometían a su población a diario. Ahora pueden salir al fin de los refugios, al menos, durante unas horas. Varios forenses ya visitan las aldeas liberadas al norte de la ciudad, sin agua, electricidad ni conexión telefónica en busca de mujeres que hayan sido abusadas por los soldados rusos o fosas comunes que revelen *crímenes similares a los hallados en Bucha* tras más de dos meses ocupados por las tropas de la Z. Son lugares fantasma, como la ciudad de Ruska Losova, con edificios derruidos y un puñado de ancianos que salen poco a poco de las sombras y el aislamiento.

En esta fase de la guerra, *Moscú está usando la estrategia de fijar a las tropas ucranianas en determinados puntos y golpearlas en otro*. Járkov, al norte, y Jersón, al sur, tenían que sostener a las tropas ucranianas para concentrar el martillazo en el Donbás. Pero con la liberación de Járkov, el plan se tambalea igual que se tambaleó todo el plan para tomar Kiev. Fuentes del ejército ucraniano ya hablan de otra *contraofensiva para liberar Jersón la semana que viene* para frustrar los planes del Kremlin de anexionarse la provincia y para tensar más aún los nervios de los generales de Moscú.

Muchas de las armas proporcionadas por los países occidentales ya se están usando en el frente, incluyendo las letales municiones merodeadoras, como los drones suicidas Switchblade o los obuses guiados por láser. El ritmo de destrucción de tanques rusos, de 10 a 12 al día, resulta insostenible para cualquier ejército. La CIA insiste en que *Putin está preparado para un conflicto largo*, pero cabe preguntarse si sus tropas lo están, a la vista del enorme desgaste sufrido hasta la fecha, con 652 tanques perdidos.

Los ucranianos se graban a diario, ufanos, mostrando columnas de blindados rusos capturados, repintados con los brochazos azul y amarillo de Ucrania y lanzados al combate contra sus antiguos dueños: gasolina para la moral de la resistencia, veneno para el ánimo ruso. Kiev se jacta de tener hoy más tanques que los rusos, y puede ser que sea verdad. Según la comprobación de fuentes abiertas (Oryx), *los ucranianos han capturado 238 tanques rusos*.







Tras el cambio de estrategia del 24 de marzo en el que los rusos renunciaron a sus objetivos primarios, como era la toma de Kiev y la decapitación política de Zelenski, los objetivos del Kremlin se dirigieron a ampliar los territorios prorrusos del Donbás. El problema es que, en ese caso, también los rusos están teniendo que reducir sus expectativas. *Una cosa es dibujar líneas en un mapa en el Kremlin y otra llevar ese plan a la realidad del terreno*.

Moscú comenzó con la idea de ocupar el territorio comprendido entre Járkov y Zaporiyia. Dos semanas más tarde, entendieron que era mucho más realista pensar en una pinza entre Izyum a Novosilka. Ahora, siguiendo el esfuerzo bélico ruso, parece que el objetivo ha vuelto a cambiar para ocupar una zona mucho más pequeña entre Liman y Popasna, que está sufriendo ahora los peores combates con escasos avances de Moscú.

Los rusos, además, siguen sin poder hacer valer su aviación, usada con timidez durante estos meses de guerra. Según la revista Forbes, el que la fuerza aérea rusa no saliera en el llamado Desfile de la Victoria del pasado fin de semana no se debe al mal tiempo, como afirmaron las autoridades rusas en un día sin nubes y con sol radiante, sino a las purgas que está realizando Putin en su organigrama.

*Las ofensivas del Donbás remiten a los grandes movimientos de tropas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*, con miles de soldados y cientos de carros de combate implicados en cada ataque. En ninguna maniobra militar reciente en tiempo de paz se han realizado estos ejercicios. Para los generales es un escenario que solo pueden estudiar en los libros de Historia.

En el Donbás, las operaciones militares sufrieron un frenazo, sobre todo por la gran cantidad de ríos de la región y la enorme dificultad de cruzarlos cuando ya han sido volados todos los puentes. Ayer hubo varios intentos de cruce rusos sobre el río Donetsk a la altura de Izyum que terminaron en desastre.

Una fotografía aérea muestra decenas de vehículos calcinados y dos pontones artificiales hundidos. De lo que nadie ha vuelto a hablar es de alto el fuego, ni de conversaciones de paz. El calor comienza a secar el fango primaveral y a *secar la hierba alta que ha servido de cobijo a las guerrillas ucranianas*. El vampiro de la guerra sigue pidiendo sangre.









La 'contraofensiva del mordisco' consigue liberar Járkov


Lo llaman "la contraofensiva del mordisco". Para combatir los grandes movimientos de columnas rusas, pesadas y lentas como una manada de paquidermos, los ucranianos usan...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A que se refiere, rusia invadiendo Finlandia y Suecia o al reves?
> 
> Como dicen los ingleses "you... and what army?"



Pues ahora que lo vuelvo a leer es cierto que se puede interpretar como que Rusia invade o que Rusia es invadida. Según lo leí por primera vez lo interpreté como que la OTAN es la que tendría planes de invadir Rusia. Lo interpreté así porque en los meses previos a la invasión Zhukov defendía la idea de que los ucranianos tenían ya todo preparado para invadir el Donbas. Según él la invasión del 24 de febrero no sería nada más que un ataque preventivo de parte de Rusia para evitar que los ucranianos se hicieran con el control del Donbas.


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo vuelvo a leer es cierto que se puede interpretar como que se invade Rusia o que Rusia es invadida. Según lo leí por primera vez lo interpreté como que la OTAN es la que tendría planes de invadir Rusia. Lo interpreté así porque en los meses previos a la invasión Zhukov defendía la idea de que los ucranianos tenían ya todo preparado para invadir el Donbas. Según él la invasión del 24 de febrero no sería nada más que un ataque preventivo de parte de Rusia para evitar que los ucranianos se hicieran con el control del Donbas.



la importancia de la gramatica...


----------



## Cui Bono (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo vuelvo a leer es cierto que se puede interpretar como que se invade Rusia o que Rusia es invadida. Según lo leí por primera vez lo interpreté como que la OTAN es la que tendría planes de invadir Rusia. Lo interpreté así porque en los meses previos a la invasión Zhukov defendía la idea de que los ucranianos tenían ya todo preparado para invadir el Donbas. Según él la invasión del 24 de febrero no sería nada más que un ataque preventivo de parte de Rusia para evitar que los ucranianos se hicieran con el control del Donbas.



Es probablemente cierto. 

Ucrania es como la península Ibérica y lo que les habían robado era el equivalente a Portugal. Es lógico que quisieran el Donbass y sus recursos. 

Tras la invasión, Occidente ha podido justificar la entrada masiva de material e instructores, pero es un avance cuantitativo, cualitativamente Ucrania ya llevaba 8 años acumulando conocimiento, instrucción y equipamiento occidental para avanzar hacia el Este. 

Probablemente Rusia hizo lo mismo algunos años antes de esta invasión, acumular para una guerra gorda, pero les han fallado todos los cálculos militares. Les hubiera ido mejor entrando a saco en 2014.


----------



## gargamelix (12 May 2022)

De todos los países fronterizos con Rusia, el que más pone en evidencia a esta última es Finlandia.

Finlandia tiene uno de los mejores sistemas de protección contra la corrupción, uno de los mejores sistemas educativos, un desarrollo humano puntero a nivel global y mil aspectos más en los que da sopas con honda a Rusia siendo insignificante en población y recursos naturales frente al gigante y habiendo formado parte del imperio con anterioridad, lo que deja muy claro que estar fuera es mejor que estar dentro.

El hecho de que Finlandia sea puntera en la protección contra la corrupción no es casual. Tener de vecino amenazante a Rusia hace que el uso eficiente de los recursos tenga una importancia vital y eso se consigue en primer lugar de esta manera. Los finlandeses han sido muy despiertos en este sentido.

Además el éxito de Finlandia sirve de inspiración a muchos vecinos, sobre todo a las repúblicas bálticas. Estonia sobre todo ha copiado muchas cosas de Finlandia y van dando sus frutos, ya está también entre las primeras en educación. 

Viendo que el comportamiento de la elite rusa se asemeja al de un psicópata inmaduro, Finlandia hace muy bien buscando protección frente a cualquier berrinche de irracionalidad de Rusia ahora que ya toman la forma de ataques armados. Son el espejo en el cual si se miraran los rusos en ausencia de propaganda y mentiras, mandarían a tomar por culo a Putin y a todos sus dirigentes corruptos y esto Putin lo sabe y no le gusta que sea así.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Pravda.


Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:

AvtoVAZ (8506) - 78%

Kia (4.604) -76%

Hyundai (4150) - 73%

Renault (2.231) - 84%

UAZ (1.620) - 36%

Skoda (1104) - 89%

Mitsubishi (867) - 58%

Volkswagen (825) - 91%

Haval (812) - 73

Toyota (786) - 91%

Modelos más populares

Vendido en abril de 2022:

1. Lada Granta 2598

2. Lada Vesta 1977

3. Lada Niva 2941


4. Hyundai Solaris 1804

5. Kia Río 1660

6. Hyundai Creta 1162

7 Renault Logan 902

8. Lada Largus VP 840

9. Skoda Rapid PA II 686

10 Renault Duster 644


----------



## burbujadetrufas (12 May 2022)

Las ventas de coches en el ukanato son del estilo de las de aquí en los últimos 60 o primeros 70... Vaya puta mierda...


----------



## moncton (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda.
> 
> 
> Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:
> ...



Cuando no sabes si podras comprar azucar o tampones, lo ultimo que haces es empufarte para comprar coche


----------



## volador (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda.
> 
> 
> Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:
> ...



Un listado de modelos muy Paco,,, digo Dimitri


----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo vuelvo a leer es cierto que se puede interpretar como que Rusia invade o que Rusia es invadida. Según lo leí por primera vez lo interpreté como que la OTAN es la que tendría planes de invadir Rusia. Lo interpreté así porque en los meses previos a la invasión Zhukov defendía la idea de que los ucranianos tenían ya todo preparado para invadir el Donbas. Según él la invasión del 24 de febrero no sería nada más que un ataque preventivo de parte de Rusia para evitar que los ucranianos se hicieran con el control del Donbas.



No lo defendía él solo, era el casus Belli oficial fabricado por la propaganda rusa, llegaron incluso a falsificar los papeles con el plan ucraniano ..


----------



## Albion (12 May 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué pasa con los chechenos? ¿Siguen en Mariupol disparando a los semáforos? ¿Se han vuelto a casa para ver si allí montan su propia guerra de independencia aprovechando la situación?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (12 May 2022)

Y aquí se confirma la trama rusa de los catalanazis, Terradellas lo ha confirmado ante el juez.... Aquí muchos decían que era una película que nos montabamos los españordos y que era mentira, el Puchi estuvo a punto de tener una videoconferencia con Putin...





__





La Vanguardia | Últimas noticias, actualidad y última hora en Catalunya, España y el mundo


Últimas noticias, actualidad, participación, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en Catalunya, España y el mundo - LaVanguardia.com




www.google.com


----------



## percutor (12 May 2022)

¿que se sabe de los swittchblade? ¿son efectivos ? ¿ se han usado ? ¿ hay videos ?


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

Es como ver al ISIS en Siria


----------



## ghawar (12 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿que se sabe de los swittchblade? ¿son efectivos ? ¿ se han usado ? ¿ hay videos ?



Yo la única foto que he visto es la de uno derribado por los rusos, es poco más que una granada voladora, funcionó con los follacabras pero es dudoso que funcione con un ejército que por muy incompetente que sea tiene armas antiaereas. Son solo150km/h nada comparable a los cohetes.

Lei el otros día que solo han llegado los originales, que son solo antipersonas no los de segunda generación que son antitanque y al parecer no han pasado todavia las pruebas en USA, los ucras harán de betatester, yo no esperaría buenos resultados creo que nos han vendido la moto del dron kamikaze.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Y aquí se confirma la trama rusa de los catalanazis, Terradellas lo ha confirmado ante el juez.... Aquí muchos decían que era una película que nos montabamos los españordos y que era mentira, el Puchi estuvo a punto de tener una videoconferencia con Putin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es lo que pasa cuando no se acepta un referendum, que se sondean otras opciones. putin enviava dos barcos piolines llenos de chechenos, al final fue espanya la que envio los barcos. Esta claro que si hay pepinos nucleares en barcelona no caen primero,


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> la
> Yo la única foto que he visto es la de uno derribado por los rusos, es poco más que una granada voladora, funcionó con los follacabras pero es dudoso que funcione con un ejército que por muy incompetente que sea tiene armas antiaereas. Son solo150km/h nada comparable a los cohetes.
> 
> Lei el otros día que solo han llegado los originales, que son solo antipersonas no los de segunda generación que son antitanque y al parecer no han pasado todavia las pruebas en USA, los ucras harán de betatester, yo no esperaría buenos resultados creo que nos han vendido la moto del dron kamikaze.



los cañones de 155 son mucho mas interesantes, total tanques ya tienen mas que Rusia los ucranianos.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Han cambiado el color de los bordes de la pantalla de los Stugnas. El resto sigue como siempre:


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Como he leído por ahí han pasado de ser el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo a ser el segundo ejército más poderoso de Ucrania.

Lo de Finlandia habrá que verlo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (12 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es lo que pasa cuando no se acepta un referendum, que se sondean otras opciones. putin enviava dos barcos piolines llenos de chechenos, al final fue espanya la que envio los barcos. Esta claro que si hay pepinos nucleares en barcelona no caen primero,



Aquí se acepta un referéndum en cuanto lo permita la constitución... Y de paso votamos todos los españoles...

Pe.- de paso enviaba es con b, no con uve...


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)

Creo que la primera vez que amenazaron a Suecia y a Finlandia fue a los 5 días de la invasión y desde entonces las han vuelto a amenazar como 5 o 6 veces más. 

A lo mejor cualquier día de estos en el Kremlin se dan cuentan de que amenazar a Finlandia y a Suecia con que no entren en la OTAN no es ya que no les haya servido para nada, es que encima convencen con cada nueva amenaza a los suecos y finlandeses que lo mejor para ellos es estar en la OTAN.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Por alguna razón cada vez que Rusia amenaza a un país para que no entre en la OTAN, ese país desea más entrar en la OTAN. Voy a dedicar la tarde a ver si le encuentro sentido a esto.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por alguna razón cada vez que Rusia amenaza a un país para que no entre en la OTAN, ese país desea más entrar en la OTAN. Voy a dedicar la tarde a ver si le encuentro sentido a esto.



Recibiendo el premio al "mejor reclutador 2022" de la OTAN.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Por alguna razón cada vez que Rusia amenaza a un país para que no entre en la OTAN, ese país desea más entrar en la OTAN. Voy a dedicar la tarde a ver si le encuentro sentido a esto.



la ultima vez que Rusia ataco findlandia ya se anexionaron parte de su territorio, con esta decisión se ha acabado para rusia el anexionarse nada en europa por decadas. Van a tener que tocarle los cojones a mongolia o la china mandarina.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Bird, bonito apodo, pájaro símbolo de libertad. Pase lo que pase, ya siempre serás recordada por tu valentía.



Cuando entren los ruskies creo que le harán el trenecito. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Que bueno:


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

La incorporación de Finlandia a la OTAN es una pesadilla. Recordamos lo que nos hicieron solos, y menos con la ayuda de la OTAN. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que bueno:



Así aparecían después del desfile los carteles en los contenedores de basura

El periodista de Fontanka participó en los extras pagados "Regimiento Inmortal" Las personas que salieron con carteles recibieron 300 rublos por hora.


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

¡Ambrosio, las sales!

En este canal pro-Putin de Telegram están admitiendo el destrozo del cruce fluvial del Donets y la llegada a la frontera:


REVERSO DE LA MEDALLA

Traducción googliana (el subrayado es mío) :

REVERSO DE LA MEDALLA
En los comentarios, hacen preguntas sobre la fiabilidad de las noticias entrantes sobre el hecho de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron a la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia, luego de las noticias ya confirmadas sobre el bombardeo del lado ucraniano de la aldea rusa de Solokhi en el región de Bélgorod. Como resultado, 1 civil murió y 6 resultaron heridos. El gobernador de la región, Gladkov, dijo que los residentes del pueblo de Solokhi serían llevados a un lugar seguro. Interesante, ya que por cierto este no es el asentamiento más fronterizo.

Entonces, volvamos a las noticias sobre la entrada del enemigo en los límites de la frontera de nuestro estado. Según mis fuentes, la información es generalmente confirmada. Hasta ahora, el control no es permanente y las batallas por los alrededores tienen un resultado variable. Todo esto lo sabía la gente común que no miraba las sesiones informativas (de ambos lados), pero que observaba la situación desde fuentes objetivas de información.

Los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de estrellarse contra nuestras líneas defensivas han estado ocurriendo durante la segunda semana, y al igual que hace un par de días, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han alcanzado la distancia de un tanque disparado desde nuestra "cinta". Todo esto se superpone pesimistamente al mismo éxito variable desde la dirección este desde Jarkov. Y agravaron el fondo general de las fotos del quadrocopter de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, lo que confirma la información de cruce anterior de que el enemigo destruyó nuestro pontón que cruza Seversky Donetsk en el área de Belogorovka con artillería, las pérdidas ascendieron a unas dos docenas de vehículos de combate. . No adjuntaré una foto, ya hay muchos zrada, lo más probable es que los conozcas tú mismo. Sí, alimento para el pensamiento.

Según información no confirmada, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron a la frontera estatal con la región de Belgorod, tomando Ternovoe (entre Liptsy y Rubizhny). En Kazachya Lopan, al norte de Liptsev y en la orilla oriental del Seversky Donets, permanece el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
.
.
.
Puesto por Canario en el foroFAS


----------



## Termur (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Creo que la primera vez que amenazaron a Suecia y a Finlandia fue a los 5 días de la invasión y desde entonces las han vuelto a amenazar como 5 o 6 veces más.
> 
> A lo mejor cualquier día de estos en el Kremlin se dan cuentan de que amenazar a Finlandia y a Suecia con que no entren en la OTAN no es ya que no les haya servido para nada, es que encima convencen con cada nueva amenaza a los suecos y finlandeses que lo mejor para ellos es estar en la OTAN.



"Vamos a ser amiguis..."
"Ehmmmm, bueno, podemos ser buenos vecinos, no tengo nada contra ti, pero mis amiguis están más al oeste"
"¿¿¿¿¿QUÉ????? ¿Cómo te atreves, sucio insecto insignificante? No se desprecia así como así la amistad de la Santa Madre Rusia. Dimitri, las "nukes" apuntando a Helsinki, ¡¡YA!! ¿Has oído, puto finlandés de mierda? Como se te ocurra unirte a la OTAN voy a dejar tu mierda de país más lleno de lagos de lo que ya está. Así aprenderás, escoria insolente. Estoooo, ¿por dónde íbamos? ¡Ah, si! Vamos a ser amiguis..."

Está un poco exagerado (pero tampoco demasiado, la diplomacia rusa es famosa mundialmente por su delicadeza).


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Sin confirmar pero quizás esto tenga algo que ver con la aparición de lavadoras en las trincheras

*Rusia está recurriendo a poner chips de computadora de lavavajillas y refrigeradores en tanques debido a las sanciones de EE. UU., dice un funcionario*


Rusia tiene que usar chips de computadora destinados a electrodomésticos para reparar su hardware militar debido al impacto de las sanciones estadounidenses, según un funcionario estadounidense.

“Tenemos informes de ucranianos de que cuando encuentran equipo militar ruso en el suelo, está lleno de semiconductores que sacaron de lavavajillas y refrigeradores”, dijo el miércoles la secretaria de Comercio, Gina Raimondo , al Comité de Asignaciones del Senado .

Raimondo se reunió recientemente con funcionarios ucranianos que le dijeron que encontraron partes de refrigeradores y máquinas comerciales e industriales cuando buscaban tanques rusos capturados o abandonados, informó The Washington Post . 

Raimondo le dijo al comité que las exportaciones de tecnología estadounidense a Rusia cayeron poco menos del 70% como resultado de las sanciones, la primera de las cuales se impuso a fines de febrero.

El hardware militar de Rusia se ha basado durante mucho tiempo en la tecnología fabricada por los EE. UU. o sus aliados, pero las empresas tecnológicas estadounidenses ahora tienen prohibido exportar sus productos a Rusia.









Russia is resorting to putting computer chips from dishwashers and refrigerators in tanks due to US sanctions, official says


US commerce secretary Gina Raimondo said Wednesday that exports of US technology to Russia have fallen by 70% as a result of sanctions.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda.
> 
> 
> Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:
> ...



Inposivle si er ruvlo está fuerte y Rosia se enpodera, lo an disho en vurvuja


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

En teoría Finlandia no ha encontrado reservas de gas o de petroleo. No me imagino a Putin y su ejército dimitri atacando Finlandia solamente para que no se le venga abajo la excusa cutre de la OTAN que han usado con Ucrania.

Nada de lo que dicen los rusos es cierto. Nunca.

Espero no volver a equivocarme con Putin después de decir que no iba a ser tan gilipollas de invadir Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Mas casualidades? otro barco que sale ardiendo, sin confirmar

*El nuevo barco auxiliar de la Armada rusa sufrió un gran incendio en el Mar Negro*
Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron sobre un gran incendio y graves daños sufridos por el nuevo buque de suministro auxiliar y rompehielos de la Armada rusa VSEVOLOD BOBROV, en el Mar Negro. Sin fecha de golpe o accidente, no hay detalles disponibles. El barco está atracado en Sebastopol y, según se informa, necesita reparaciones extensas. Las noticias no están confirmadas, Rusia no confirma ni reprende las noticias. Al igual que con la fragata ADMIRAL MAKAROV, la historia sigue siendo un misterio, hasta el momento. Pero lo más probable es que algo, un gran accidente, realmente sucedió, pero llevará bastante tiempo descubrir la verdad. En conjunto, las pérdidas de la Armada rusa en este conflicto son terribles, teniendo en cuenta la falta total de adversario: Ucrania no tiene una Armada que valga la pena mencionar, prácticamente ninguna, excepto algunos barcos.
La última posición de VSEVOLOD BOBROV AIS tiene 2 meses de retraso, el barco estaba atracado en Sebastopol.
Los patrulleros del Proyecto 23550 son una clase de patrulleros rompehielos armados de la Armada rusa, VSEVOLOD BOBROV y ELBRUS. VSEVOLOD BOBROV: construido entre 2013 y 2021, puesto en servicio en 2022, desplazamiento 8500, suministro, apoyo y rompehielos, tripulación de hasta 100, armamento, cañones y misiles, helipuerto y hangar. 






Brand new auxiliary ship of Russian Navy suffered major fire in Black sea UPDATE – Maritime Bulletin







www.maritimebulletin.net


----------



## Poncio (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que bueno:



Lo que es flipante del primer vídeo es cómo mientras el comisario imparte las consignas los demás miran al suelo avergonzados, como el perro al que riñes por mearse en la alfombra . Parecen estar haciendo examen de conciencia y estar a punto de ponerse a escribir la autocrítica por poner en duda la victoria, firmarla y pedir el billete de ida al Delfín Negro por los próximos quince años.


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas casualidades? otro barco que sale ardiendo, sin confirmar
> 
> *El nuevo barco auxiliar de la Armada rusa sufrió un gran incendio en el Mar Negro*
> Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron sobre un gran incendio y graves daños sufridos por el nuevo buque de suministro auxiliar y rompehielos de la Armada rusa VSEVOLOD BOBROV, en el Mar Negro. Sin fecha de golpe o accidente, no hay detalles disponibles. El barco está atracado en Sebastopol y, según se informa, necesita reparaciones extensas. Las noticias no están confirmadas, Rusia no confirma ni reprende las noticias. Al igual que con la fragata ADMIRAL MAKAROV, la historia sigue siendo un misterio, hasta el momento. Pero lo más probable es que algo, un gran accidente, realmente sucedió, pero llevará bastante tiempo descubrir la verdad. En conjunto, las pérdidas de la Armada rusa en este conflicto son terribles, teniendo en cuenta la falta total de adversario: Ucrania no tiene una Armada que valga la pena mencionar, prácticamente ninguna, excepto algunos barcos.
> ...



¿Qué co#ones hace un patrullero *rompehielos* en el Mar Negro?


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

*BRUTAL:*

Se puede saber dónde están las concentraciones de tropas rusas sabiendo el roaming de sus móviles. Luego se quejan de que les matan.


----------



## Blackmoon (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUTAL!
> 
> Atentos a la torreta del tanque ruso:



Venga, que alguien haga un shooting stars con una torreta rusa recorriendo el mundo...


----------



## kenny220 (12 May 2022)

Termur dijo:


> "Vamos a ser amiguis..."
> "Ehmmmm, bueno, podemos ser buenos vecinos, no tengo nada contra ti, pero mis amiguis están más al oeste"
> "¿¿¿¿¿QUÉ????? ¿Cómo te atreves, sucio insecto insignificante? No se desprecia así como así la amistad de la Santa Madre Rusia. Dimitri, las "nukes" apuntando a Helsinki, ¡¡YA!! ¿Has oído, puto finlandés de mierda? Como se te ocurra unirte a la OTAN voy a dejar tu mierda de país más lleno de lagos de lo que ya está. Así aprenderás, escoria insolente. Estoooo, ¿por dónde íbamos? ¡Ah, si! Vamos a ser amiguis..."
> 
> Está un poco exagerado (pero tampoco demasiado, la diplomacia rusa es famosa mundialmente por su delicadeza).



Sobre todo cuando el amigui ruso ya te ha invadido una o dos veces.


----------



## At4008 (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BRUTAL:*
> 
> Se puede saber dónde están las concentraciones de tropas rusas sabiendo el roaming de sus móviles. Luego se quejan de que les matan.




Un gráfico muy interesante en Kharkiv. Los ucranianos les han vencido en su zona de mayor concentración.


----------



## César Borgia (12 May 2022)

Un recuento de las pérdidas rusas del infame y fallido cruce del río ruso Siverskyi Donets cerca de Bilohorivka. En total, 73 equipos rusos fueron destruidos / abandonados, incluido un valor de BTG en AFV.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Un recuento de las pérdidas rusas del infame y fallido cruce del río ruso Siverskyi Donets cerca de Bilohorivka. En total, 73 equipos rusos fueron destruidos / abandonados, incluido un valor de BTG en AFV.



Haber pedido susto.


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BRUTAL:*
> 
> Se puede saber dónde están las concentraciones de tropas rusas sabiendo el roaming de sus móviles. Luego se quejan de que les matan.



Si no es "fake" (apenas se ven fuerzas en Mariupol) es posible que sea el mapa más preciso hasta la fecha.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Si no es "fake" (apenas se ven fuerzas en Mariupol) es posible que sea el mapa más preciso hasta la fecha.



En Mariupol ya habrán puesto antenas de operador ruso y no habrá roaming. Igual que en Donesk.


----------



## César Borgia (12 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que los wagner ya están en el teatro de operaciones... 



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Montaje de audio con vídeo para hacer la gracia. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Si no es "fake" (apenas se ven fuerzas en Mariupol) es posible que sea el mapa más preciso hasta la fecha.





txusky_g dijo:


> En Mariupol ya habrán puesto antenas de operador ruso y no habrá roaming. Igual que en Donesk.



A mi lo que no me cabe en la cabeza es que las tropas porten localizadores ( teléfonos móviles) monitoreados por el enemigo. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

Antes de montar el puente ya los estaban esperando.

Un zapador ucraniano cuenta cómo hicieron el reconocimiento previo de la zona..


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (12 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Antes de montar el puente ya los estaban esperando.
> 
> Un zapador ucraniano cuenta cómo hicieron el reconocimiento previo de la zona..



Madre mía, 1500 rusos muertos.


----------



## uberales (12 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tenemos ya confirmación oficial de que no va a haber una III Guerra Mundial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055723
> 
> ...



Alguien tiene que llevarle a un psiquiatra...


----------



## uberales (12 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que los wagner ya están en el teatro de operaciones...
> 
> 
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Pero, ¿no estaban ya desplegados y recibiendo hostias? ¿O estos son los que estaban desplegados en Malí o Siria?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Imágenes raramente vistas de las fuerzas ucranianas lanzando misiles Brimstone hacia objetivos rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Punto clave, a menudo pasado por alto 
⁩ : Ucrania puede mover armas occidentales a través del país debido al éxito de sus defensas aéreas para disuadir a los aviones de combate rusos de operar sobre la mayor parte del territorio controlado por Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (12 May 2022)

¿Otro barquito ruso al fondo del mar?


----------



## duncan (12 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> T-72M1 suministrados por Polonia en servicio ucraniano cerca de Kryvyi Rih



¿Esos que según cierto "mariscal" de foro y sillón no llegarían?


----------



## Maxim Gorki (12 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Qué co#ones hace un patrullero *rompehielos* en el Mar Negro?



Es una finta, para despistar.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BRUTAL:*
> 
> Se puede saber dónde están las concentraciones de tropas rusas sabiendo el roaming de sus móviles. Luego se quejan de que les matan.



Pues no hay tanta peña en Mariúpol.

Eso sí, también están esperando un ataque a las líneas de abastecimiento que van desde Belgorod hasta Izium.


----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Es una finta, para despistar.



Iban a mandar un dragaminas pero no se sabe cómo acabó en el Artico


----------



## duncan (12 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Yo la única foto que he visto es la de uno derribado por los rusos, es poco más que una granada voladora, funcionó con los follacabras pero es dudoso que funcione con un ejército que por muy incompetente que sea tiene armas antiaereas. Son solo150km/h nada comparable a los cohetes.
> 
> Lei el otros día que solo han llegado los originales, que son solo antipersonas no los de segunda generación que son antitanque y al parecer no han pasado todavia las pruebas en USA, los ucras harán de betatester, yo no esperaría buenos resultados creo que nos han vendido la moto del dron kamikaze.



Contra un camión de munición o una cisterna pueden hacer un estropicio curioso, y el anticarro ídem, lo que no creo es que veamos mucho de su uso y de su desempeño.


----------



## machinaexdeus (12 May 2022)

El miércoles, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania compartió las mismas imágenes, diciendo que las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas, artilleros de la brigada de tanques 17, “*han abierto la temporada de vacaciones para los ruscistas*”, refiriéndose a los soldados rusos. “*Algunos se bañaron en el río Siverskyi Donets y otros fueron quemados por el sol de mayo*”, dijo.










Russian army ‘lose entire battalion’ trying to cross Ukraine bridge


British intelligence says Russian forces are likely to redeploy to eastern bank of Siverskyi Donets river




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## duncan (12 May 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

El exembajador chino en Ucrania predijo la derrota de Rusia en la guerra, pero la publicación fue eliminada. “Cada día la guerra sigue costando caro a Rusia. Rusia no solo se está quedando atrás en el campo de batalla, sino que también está perdiendo las luchas económicas, diplomáticas y públicas, lo que significa 


El articulo censurado guardado




__





archive.ph






archive.ph






Traducido:
*Gao Yusheng, ex embajador chino en Ucrania: La tendencia de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y su influencia en el orden internacional*

10 de mayo de 2022 16:42:29

Recientemente, el Foro 30 de Finanzas Internacionales de China y el Departamento de Estudios Internacionales de la Academia de Ciencias Sociales de China organizaron un videoseminario interno que se centró en los principales cambios que la crisis ruso-ucraniana ha traído al panorama financiero mundial. ¿Qué impacto tendrá en China? ¿Cómo debería responder China? El Sr. Gao Yusheng, ex embajador de China en Ucrania, pronunció un discurso en el seminario. El siguiente es su discurso revisado.





La Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana fue el evento internacional más importante después de la Guerra Fría, puso fin al período posterior a la Guerra Fría y abrió un nuevo orden internacional.
1. La postura de Rusia en esta guerra se ha vuelto cada vez más pasiva y desfavorable, y ha dado muestras de fracaso.
Las principales razones del fracaso de Rusia son:
Primero, después de la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, Rusia siempre ha estado en un proceso histórico de declive continuo. Este declive es ante todo una continuación del declive de la Unión Soviética antes de la desintegración, y también está relacionado con los errores de los La camarilla gobernante rusa en las políticas interior y exterior. Las sanciones occidentales han intensificado este proceso. El llamado renacimiento o revitalización de Rusia bajo el liderazgo de Putin es una proposición falsa que no existe en absoluto. El declive de Rusia se manifiesta en su economía, militar, ciencia y tecnología, política, sociedad y otros campos, y ha también tuvo un grave impacto negativo en el ejército ruso y su poder de combate.
En segundo lugar, el fracaso de la guerra relámpago rusa, el hecho de no tomar una decisión rápida indica que Rusia está empezando a fracasar. Los recursos económicos y financieros que son extremadamente desproporcionados con respecto a su condición de superpotencia militar, son realmente difíciles de sostener en una guerra de alta tecnología que cuesta cientos de millones de dólares por día. La situación de la derrota del ejército ruso debido a la pobreza se puede ver en todas partes en el campo de batalla. Cada día que se prolonga la guerra es una pesada carga para Rusia.
En tercer lugar, las ventajas de Rusia sobre Ucrania en términos de fuerza militar y económica se han visto contrarrestadas por la resistencia resuelta y tenaz de Ucrania y la asistencia enorme, continua y eficaz de los países occidentales a Ucrania. Las diferencias generacionales entre Rusia y Estados Unidos y otros países de la OTAN en los campos de tecnología y equipamiento de armas, conceptos militares y modos de combate han hecho que las ventajas y desventajas de las dos partes sean más prominentes.
En cuarto lugar, la guerra moderna está destinada a ser una guerra híbrida, que abarca los campos militar, económico, político, diplomático, de opinión pública, de propaganda, de inteligencia, de información y otros. Rusia no solo es pasiva en el campo de batalla, sino que ha perdido en otros campos. Esto determina que es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que Rusia sea finalmente derrotada.
Quinto, cuándo y cómo terminará esta guerra está fuera del control de Rusia. El deseo de Rusia de poner fin a la guerra lo antes posible, asegurando al mismo tiempo las principales ganancias, ha fracasado. En este sentido, Rusia ha perdido su liderazgo estratégico e iniciativa.
En segundo lugar, la intensidad y la intensidad de la confrontación en la próxima etapa de esta guerra pueden mejorar aún más.
No se puede descartar la posibilidad de ampliación y actualización. Esto se debe a que: los objetivos de las partes son diametralmente opuestos entre sí. Asegurar la propiedad de Crimea y la ocupación de Udon es claramente el resultado final de Rusia. Y Ucrania no hará concesiones a Rusia en cuestiones de soberanía e integridad territorial, y está decidida a recuperar el Este de Ucrania y Crimea a través de la guerra. Estados Unidos, la OTAN y la Unión Europea han afirmado repetidamente su determinación de derrotar a Putin.
Sullivan, el Consejero de Seguridad Nacional del Presidente de los Estados Unidos, enfatizó recientemente tres objetivos que los Estados Unidos deben lograr en la guerra Rusia-Ucrania: primero, una Ucrania independiente y libre; segundo, una Rusia debilitada y aislada; tercero, una un Occidente fuerte, unido y decidido.
Para lograr estos objetivos, Estados Unidos y los países de la UE de la OTAN no solo aumentaron significativamente su ayuda a Ucrania, sino que Estados Unidos también aprobó la Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para Ucrania por primera vez después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Estados Unidos ha internacionalizado e institucionalizado la ayuda a Ucrania a través de la 41ª Reunión de Ministros de Defensa. Más importante aún, la participación directa de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y otros países en la guerra se está profundizando y el alcance se está ampliando. Todo esto sugiere que la guerra se librará hasta que Rusia sea derrotada y castigada.
3. La Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana y el Nuevo Orden Internacional.
La Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana terminó por completo con el Sistema de Yalta y los restos de la Guerra Fría, y el mundo comenzó a moverse hacia un nuevo patrón y orden de relaciones internacionales. Después de la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, Rusia heredó el estatus de la Unión Soviética como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y superpotencia militar; Rusia continúa y conserva gran parte del legado y la influencia de la antigua Unión Soviética en la política interna, la economía, la sociedad, cultura e ideología; la política exterior de Rusia es una mezcla de la antigua Unión Soviética y el Imperio Zarista.
(1) La dirección central y principal de la política exterior del régimen de Putin es considerar a la antigua Unión Soviética como su esfera de influencia exclusiva y restaurar el imperio basándose en el mecanismo de integración en varios campos dominados por Rusia. Por esta razón, Rusia es engañosa e incumple sus promesas. Nunca ha reconocido verdaderamente la independencia, la soberanía y la integridad territorial de otros países exsoviéticos, y con frecuencia viola sus territorios y soberanía. Esta es la mayor amenaza para la paz, la seguridad y la estabilidad en la región de Eurasia.
La guerra ruso-ucraniana cambió drásticamente esta situación. Después de que Ucrania se independizó, especialmente desde el año 2000, las dos facciones que abogaban por el este y el oeste de Ucrania estaban básicamente igualadas y se turnaron para gobernar mediante elecciones. Después de que Rusia anexó Crimea y ocupó el este de Ucrania en 2014, aumentó el sentimiento antirruso en Ucrania y las fuerzas prorrusas comenzaron a reducirse. La mayoría de los ucranianos, no solo en el oeste sino también en el este, apoyan la adhesión del país a la UE y la OTAN.
Después del estallido de la guerra, la situación en Ucrania ha experimentado cambios fundamentales. No hay ningún partido político, región o clase en Ucrania, y está unida para luchar contra Rusia y salvar el país. Se puede decir que Rusia ha perdido por completo a Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, los países de la antigua Unión Soviética, con la excepción de Bielorrusia, incluidos los miembros del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva y la Unión Económica Euroasiática, se negaron a apoyar a Rusia. La derrota de Rusia le hará perder por completo la posibilidad de reconstruir las antiguas montañas y ríos y restaurar el imperio.
Para ganar el estatus internacional y la influencia del Imperio Ruso o la antigua Unión Soviética, romper el orden internacional existente y cambiar el mapa geopolítico de Eurasia y el mundo, Rusia tiene una búsqueda persistente de reunir a los antiguos estados soviéticos y restaurar alianzas. o imperios. . Esto ha creado una confrontación fundamental y un conflicto con el oeste americano. Esta es la principal contradicción y el quid de las relaciones de Rusia con Estados Unidos y Occidente.
La competencia y la lucha entre las dos partes sobre este tema es en gran medida la continuación y la reverberación de la Guerra Fría entre los Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética, y también tiene un cierto matiz ideológico. A través de esta guerra, la confrontación y competencia entre Rusia y el Oeste de los Estados Unidos terminó en un completo fracaso de Rusia. Y finalmente terminó la posguerra fría o la continuación de la guerra fría.
(2) Varios puntos posibles de la evolución del orden internacional después de la guerra ruso-ucraniana:

1. Rusia será significativamente debilitada, aislada y castigada en términos políticos, económicos, militares y diplomáticos. El poder ruso será aún más débil. Puede ser expulsado de algunas organizaciones internacionales importantes, y el estatus internacional se reducirá significativamente.
2. Ucrania se separará de la órbita y la esfera de influencia de Rusia (si Rusia todavía tiene una esfera de influencia) y se convertirá en un miembro de la familia europea, es decir, un miembro de Occidente.
3. Otros países de la ex Unión Soviética pueden experimentar nuevos y variados grados de desrusificación, y algunos países se moverán más activamente hacia el oeste.
4. Japón y Alemania serán más activos en la lucha por el estatus de potencias políticas cuando se deshagan por completo de las limitaciones de los países derrotados en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y aceleren el desarrollo de sus armamentos. Pero no se separará del campo occidental, ni abandonará por completo la política de desarrollo pacífico.
5. Los Estados Unidos y otros países occidentales promoverán vigorosamente la reforma sustantiva de las Naciones Unidas y otras organizaciones internacionales importantes. Si la reforma se bloquea, también puede comenzar de nuevo. Ambos pueden trazar una línea con la llamada ideología democrática y libre y excluir a algunos países como Rusia.





*Exenviado chino en Ucrania reprende la guerra de Rusia y es censurado*

Un exembajador chino en Ucrania entregó una evaluación inusualmente crítica de la invasión rusa de Ucrania que reconoció los claros signos de derrota para las tropas rusas y la amenaza de la agenda de construcción del imperio del presidente Vladimir Putin para la seguridad europea.
En declaraciones pronunciadas en un foro interno de la Academia de Ciencias Sociales de China, administrada por el estado, Gao Yusheng, quien sirvió en Ucrania de 2005 a 2007, describió el esfuerzo bélico ruso como camino a la derrota, socavado por los fracasos económicos, militares y económicos de Putin.
“Todos los días, la guerra continúa generando un alto costo para Rusia”, dijo, según un informe de sus comentarios en los medios de Phoenix con sede en Hong Kong publicado el martes. El informe desapareció poco después.
Rusia no solo está a la defensiva en el campo de batalla, sino que también está perdiendo la lucha económica, diplomática y publicitaria, lo que significa que "es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que Rusia sea finalmente derrotada", dijo Gao, según una versión archivada de el articulo
Si bien la descripción de Gao de los eventos en Ucrania no sería sorprendente si se presentara en otro lugar, el relato del diplomático de 75 años es una rara desviación de la posición habitual de China de no criticar a su socio diplomático cercano.
China afirma que no toma partido en el conflicto, pero se niega a llamar invasión al asalto militar y ha responsabilizado principalmente a Estados Unidos y la OTAN por el estallido de las hostilidades.
Sin embargo, Gao dijo que el deseo de Putin de dominar la región de la antigua Unión Soviética había llevado a Rusia a “infringir repetidamente el territorio y la soberanía de otros. Esta es la mayor amenaza para la paz, la seguridad y la estabilidad de Eurasia”.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/12/russia-ukraine-war-news-live-updates/#link-3K2Q35NCRBH3BPUNA5KJGGMNQU


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 May 2022)

Canal de Telegram asociado con el Grupo Wagner (pro ruso) comienza a admitir el desastre militar en la frontera rusa e invita a la "reflexión"


Me ha sorprendido porque no suelen ser muy objetivos precisamente: Telegram: Contact @grey_zone https://t.me/grey_zone/14048 Wagner Group PMC (reversesideofthemedal.com) En la retroalimentación, se cuestiona la veracidad de las noticias que llegan de que las AFU han llegado a la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Me reído un rato:



Melasfo.
Básicamente por la cara de vicio que exhiben.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Melasfo.
> Básicamente por la cara de vicio que exhiben.



Se nota que llevan meses sin pillar cacho.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

BOOOOOOOOMBA

Otro nuevo y distinto intento de cruce del Donets. Esta vez con más éxito, en el sentido de que han muerto menos rusos aunque solo fuera porque quedaban ya menos para ir muriendo.






@Zhukov sabemos que esto es solo una maniobra de despiste y queremos tu opinión sobre el sitio exacto donde van a cruzar las columnas principales con los T-14 Armata.


----------



## UNKAS (12 May 2022)

Hilo traducido de un ingeniero militar ucraniano explicando la batalla de los pontones:




*LO QUE HICE PARA DESTRUIR EL PUENTE DE PONTONES RUSO SOBRE SIVERSKYI DONETS - HILO*










*LO QUE HICE PARA DESTRUIR EL PUENTE DE PONTONES RUSO SOBRE SIVERSKYI DONETS - HILO*



El contexto: Soy ingeniero militar de la UA + oficial EOD. He servido un turno en Donbas antes de la reciente invasión. Recientemente, cumplí una misión que tuvo un gran impacto en las pérdidas rusas y arruiné por completo sus planes para rodear Lysychansk.

Inicialmente, hubo inteligencia de las unidades de primera línea de que hay rusos al otro lado del río y reúnen varios vehículos. Entonces, mi comandante me pidió el 6 de mayo, como uno de los mejores ingenieros militares, que hiciera un reconocimiento de ingeniería en el río Siverskyi Donets.

Junto con unidades de reconocimiento como respaldo, fui a explorar el área de Hryhorivka y Bilohorivka el 7 de mayo. Las unidades de primera línea en Bilohorivka informaron que varios vehículos de RU se reunieron al otro lado del río.

Exploré el área y sugerí un lugar donde los rusos podrían intentar montar un puente con pontones para llegar al otro lado. Y usó telémetros para calcular que el río tiene 80 m de ancho, por lo que los rusos necesitarían 8 partes (10 m cada una) del puente conectado para llegar al otro lado.






Con ese caudal del río, sabía que necesitarían botes motorizados para arreglar ese puente, y les tomaría por lo menos dos horas de trabajo. Me tomó un día revisar todo. Y tenía que hacerlo el 8 de mayo también. Entonces, reporté esta información que tenía a mis comandantes.

Además, le dije a la unidad que observó esa parte del río que debían estar atentos al sonido de las lanchas a motor. La visibilidad era una mierda en el área porque los rusos incendiaron campos y bosques y arrojaron muchas granadas de humo. Además de eso, estaba nublado.

Tenían que escuchar el sonido. Y lo hicieron la madrugada del 8 de mayo. Justo en el lugar que dije. Yo también estuve allí para comprobarlo, y he visto con mi dron como los rusos hacen el puente con pontones. Informé inmediatamente a los comandantes.

Mirando hacia atrás, creo que las pistas de reconocimiento que informé a la unidad del río tuvieron el mayor impacto. Superé a los ingenieros militares de RU. Los rusos intentaron colocar un puente JUSTO en el lugar donde supuse. La unidad fluvial no vio unidades RU, pero pudo escuchar botes a motor e informarlo de inmediato

La artillería estaba lista. Hemos podido confirmar que los rusos montaron 7 partes del puente de las 8. Los rusos incluso lograron mover algunas tropas y vehículos sobre el río. Comenzaron los combates.

En unos 20 minutos después de que la unidad de reconocimiento confirmara que se estaba montando el puente ruso, la ARTILLERÍA PESADA se enfrentó a las fuerzas rusas y luego la aviación también intervino. Todavía estaba en el área, y nunca había visto / escuchado un combate tan duro en mi vida.

Después de un día de combates, el 9 de mayo por la mañana, el puente estaba hundido. Algunas fuerzas rusas (~ 30-50 vehículos + infantería) quedaron atrapadas en el lado ucraniano del río sin posibilidad de regreso. Intentaron huir usando un puente roto. Luego intentaron arreglar un nuevo puente.

Entonces, la aviación inició un fuerte bombardeo del área y destruyó todos los restos de los rusos allí y otro puente que intentaron hacer. Los rumores dicen que tiene ~1500 RU muertas. Su objetivo estratégico era cruzar el río y luego rodear Lysychansk. Fracasaron miserablemente.






El 10 de mayo el puente de pontones estaba completamente hundido. El momento en que empezaron a salir todas las fotos de la zona. Yo estaba sobre el terreno, haciendo el trabajo allí, junto con otros héroes ucranianos. Hice mi parte y tuvo un impacto significativo. Orgulloso de servir a Ucrania!


----------



## duncan (12 May 2022)

La versión merodeadora del Spike está en pruebas en los USA:









Spike Firefly: el arma autónoma para el Combatiente Expedicionario que evalúa el Ejército de Estados Unidos


El Ejército de Estados Unidos, que busca dotarse con distintos sistemas de armas autónomos que incrementen la capacidad de combate de sus unidades y que...




www.defensa.com


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2022)

Los ruskis están haciendo el ridículo ya en Ucrania y quedará en los anales de la historia como el mayor fracaso jamás visto.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

Claro, cosechando? no robando y saqueando la cosecha del vecino
Tienen que decir que tienen cosecha récord para darle salida a todo lo que se han llevado de ucrania, todo legitimo


*Rusia se prepara para cosechar la mayor cosecha de trigo de su historia*

Rusia espera una cosecha abundante este año, incluida una cosecha récord de trigo, dijo el jueves el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, citando datos preliminares.

_“Se espera una buena cosecha este año. Según los expertos, por supuesto, estas son estimaciones preliminares, la cosecha de granos puede alcanzar los 130 millones de toneladas, incluidos 87 millones de toneladas de trigo”,_ dijo Putin, y señaló que _“esto puede convertirse en un récord [cosecha de trigo] en toda la historia de Rusia. ”_









Russia set to reap largest-ever wheat harvest - The Zimbabwe Mail


Russia is expecting a bumper crop this year, including a record wheat harvest, Russian President [...]




www.thezimbabwemail.com


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Pues resulta que a la fragata sí la habían tocado aunque no hundido:


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Y ya van unos cuantos. Lo que me he dado cuenta es que a Rusia no le importa tanto que les hundan sus barcos sino que Ucrania no haga alarde de ello. Nada cosas de la propaganda.


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Los britanos dan por limpiado Jarkov y ponen flechas de que los ucras se lanzan hacia el este.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

¿Cuando empieza la liberación de Jerson? Entiendo que va a ser una batalla decisiva.


----------



## paconan (12 May 2022)

La empresa alemana Siemens, que el 12 de mayo anunció el cese de sus actividades comerciales en Rusia, está rescindiendo los contratos de servicios con Russian Railways, incluido el mantenimiento de Sapsan, desde el 13 de mayo. 




los rusos recuperarán estos trenes


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Cuando empieza la liberación de Jerson? Entiendo que va a ser una batalla decisiva.



Ojalá pronto, pero la ofensiva con "momentum" está ahora mismo en el norte. deberían aprovechar.


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOMBA
> 
> Otro nuevo y distinto intento de cruce del Donets. Esta vez con más éxito, en el sentido de que han muerto menos rusos aunque solo fuera porque quedaban ya menos para ir muriendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> La versión merodeadora del Spike está en pruebas en los USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante. Porque España ya tiene otras versiones del Spike y los prototipos que se están haciendo aquí de munición merodeadora / dron kamikaze son de peores prestaciones que los que ya hay operando a pesar de ser de mayor tamaño.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

[ULTIMA HORA] Rusia suspende envio de gas a Europa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eldiario.es/economia/rusia-suspende-envio-gas-europa-traves-polonia-avance-finlandia-otan_1_8988848.amp.html




www.burbuja.info







Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y además de eso, ayer la puta Ucrania cortó 1/3 del gas ruso para presionar a Europa para que le regalemos sin rechistar todo lo que nos exige.














Ya sabéis por qué y para qué van a subir los tipos de interés escalonadamente, ¿Verdad?

 

















Truth Social TO7391


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




​


----------



## Trovador (12 May 2022)

Estos tíos son unos putos enfermos.

La prensa del régimen:

*Los expertos enumeran qué territorios pueden unirse a Rusia*
_
En 2022-2023, pueden aparecer nuevas regiones como parte de Rusia: estas son el antiguo sur de Ucrania, Osetia del Sur y Transnistria (en caso de que Moldavia y Rumania decidan por la fuerza "resolver el problema de Transnistria"). No habrá anexión de jure de Bielorrusia, pero El estado unión de la Federación Rusa y la República de Bielorrusia no diferirá mucho de un solo estado.

Esto lo afirman expertos y funcionarios, respondiendo a la pregunta de qué repúblicas pueden ser anexadas por Rusia.

"No tengo ninguna duda de que los territorios liberados del *sur de la antigua Ucrania* se convertirán en una región más de Rusia", dijo *Georgy Muradov* , viceprimer ministro del gobierno de Crimea ._


> _" La *región de Kherson* , al igual que la RPD, LPR, así como al menos *parte de Zaporizhia* , pasarán a formar parte de la Federación Rusa como la República de Novorossiya, o como regiones separadas de la Federación Rusa: repúblicas, regiones o territorios. Los nuevos territorios de Rusia, por supuesto, estará completamente protegido por nuestro país, incluyendo el poder de las armas nucleares”, dijo a Pravda.Ru una *fuente en el liderazgo del Distrito Federal del Sur* ._



_“El apoyo a la idea misma de unirse a Rusia entre el pueblo de Osetia del Sur y la mayoría de las fuerzas políticas de la república es muy alto. Casi todas las fuerzas políticas de la región son solidarias con Rusia. Es imposible sobrestimar la participación rusa. en la historia de la supervivencia del país", dijo Lenta en una entrevista. ru" politólogo *Alexander Asafov* .

A su vez, los diputados rusos permiten el reconocimiento urgente de la *independencia de Transnistria* por parte de Rusia ._


> _“Los pridnestrovianos son nuestros ciudadanos. Quieren lo mismo que quieren la RPD, la LPR y Osetia del Sur”, dijo el diputado *Viktor Vodolatsky* ._



_Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de Pridnestrovie, *Vadim Krasnoselsky* , señaló: lo primero que necesita el PMR es la independencia, y no unirse "inmediatamente" a Rusia. ¡Pero ya que es posible y no en seguida!

"Absolutamente, Rusia no "anexará" a Kazajstán de ninguna manera, a pesar de los sueños de los turbonacionalistas de sofá en nuestro país. Las relaciones con Kazajstán, aunque no sin fallas, se han desarrollado, son convenientes y beneficiosas para ambos países, especialmente si el kazajo Las autoridades finalmente “presionaron a los llamados mambet-rusófobos”, compartió *el politólogo eslovaco Dmitry* Kaush en una entrevista con Pravda.Ru .

“Bielorrusia ni siquiera necesita ser anexada, el nivel de integración militar-política y económica es el más alto, las fronteras son transparentes, se canceló la itinerancia, las fuerzas armadas y la economía casi conjuntas, la producción relacionada, un único centro de emisión (rublo .- *Ed.* ) se está discutiendo”, agregó.
_


> _"Abjasia es reconocida por Rusia, pero quiere estar sola. Osetia del Sur, estoy seguro, se convertirá en parte de la Federación Rusa dentro de un año. Creo que la República de Kherson se unirá a Rusia con seguridad, Donetsk y Luhansk repúblicas, tal vez parte o toda la región de Zaporozhye. Sobre Odessa y Kherson, lo miraría por ahora, no tenía prisa por dar pronósticos ", concluyó el experto._



_Por cierto, incluso antes del inicio de la NVO, el teniente general ucraniano *Mikhail Zabrodsky* estaba indignado en el aire de Espresso-TV porque querían unirse a Rusia "en Kharkov, Odessa y otras ciudades de la Margen Izquierda, donde hay muchos simpatizantes de Novorossiya como parte de Rusia".

En total, según funcionarios y politólogos, *lo siguiente se anexará y pasará a formar parte de Rusia* en un futuro próximo:
_

_República de Donetsk,_
_República de Lugansk,_
_República de Jerson,_
_Osetia del Sur,_
_región de Zaporozhye (en parte o en su totalidad),_
_Regiones de Kharkov, Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk, Odessa (cuestionable, según los resultados del SVO),_
_Transnistria (en caso de ataque de Rumania y Moldavia),_
_Bielorrusia (de hecho, sin registro legal)._
_Recuerde que durante la existencia de la URSS, todas las regiones enumeradas formaban parte de la superpotencia soviética._


Читайте больше на Какие территории могут присоединиться к России — раскрыт полный список 

Hay que tener el rostro de hormigón armado para acusar a los demás de "nazis" cuando ellos está aplicando la misma política expansionista de la Alemania Nacionalsocialista en el periodo de entreguerras.

Para redondear el artículo lo han ilustrado con un mapa del...*Europa Universalis IV





*


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Finlandia rearmandose y haciendo trueque de cromos

Informa que EE. UU. está pidiendo a Finlandia que transfiera armas de la era soviética, incluidos los sistemas de defensa aérea Buk-M1 con 288 misiles 9M38 y un gran lote de tanques T-72M1 a Ucrania a cambio de armas estándar de la OTAN.
https://twitter.com/UkrWarReport/status/1524763733976920071/photo/1


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Estos tíos son unos putos enfermos.
> 
> La prensa del régimen:
> 
> ...



Me ha recordado a la Alemania del Kaiser que, allá por el 1917, se hacían pajas mentales sobre quedarse Bélgica, la parte conquistada del Norte de Francia, creo que también la neutral Holanda cuando pudiesen, y por el este hasta donde llegasen sus tropas, por Ucrania más o menos. Mira qué casualidad.

Luego, después del kaiserschlacht, vino Saint Peter with his sales.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Día 78 de la guerra, en condiciones de cerco completo, a pesar de la situación extremadamente difícil, la falta de municiones y una gran cantidad de heridos: los combatientes del Regimiento Azov continúan eliminando al enemigo de las posiciones previamente capturadas en la planta de Azovstal.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOMBA
> 
> Otro nuevo y distinto intento de cruce del Donets. Esta vez con más éxito, en el sentido de que han muerto menos rusos aunque solo fuera porque quedaban ya menos para ir muriendo.
> 
> ...




Llega un punto que hasta dan un poco de lastima, pobres diablos


----------



## txusky_g (12 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (12 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

El Pravda informando entre líneas. Sospechan que van a cortar lss vías de suministros a Izium.

Viaje de Izyum a Lugansk
El corresponsal especial "KP" condujo por la carretera que conectaba la región de Kharkov y la LPR

11 de mayo de 2022 21:54
Viaje de Izyum a Lugansk
El corresponsal especial "KP" condujo por la carretera que conectaba la región de Kharkov y la LPR
Alejandro KOTS


El corresponsal militar "KP" Alexander Kots compartió sus impresiones sobre el viaje de Izyum a Lugansk.

Foto: Alexander KOTS

“La suspensión del automóvil debe funcionar”, es el dicho favorito de un colega cuando *salimos a la carretera que conecta Izyum y Kupyansk*. Puede intentar rodear los pozos y baches, que se dividen aquí brotando después de pasar las columnas con el equipo. Pero en algún momento, simplemente te mudas al campo y comienzas a golpear a un nuevo "suplente".
*En los últimos días, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, tras haber anunciado una contraofensiva en la región de Kharkiv, alardea de que está a punto de cercar al grupo ruso Izyum, cortando esta ruta de suministro. Pero todavía funciona de manera estable. Además, recientemente desde Izyum es posible conducir con relativa seguridad directamente a Lugansk*
. Decidimos experimentar esta forma de vida por nosotros mismos, después de haber dejado la ciudad en ruinas, en la que, gracias a los esfuerzos de la artillería ucraniana, no hay electricidad, ni agua, ni gas, ni comunicaciones.


----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los britanos dan por limpiado Jarkov y ponen flechas de que los ucras se lanzan hacia el este.



En los próximos dias veremos videos de trenes descarrilando sobre puentes que se hunden y los foreros bromeando sobre la penúltima finta del tío Vladimiro de dejar que se carguen la línea logística principal de Izum mientras aprovisionan a las tropas desde el Este...


----------



## Trovador (12 May 2022)

_La posición de Rusia sobre el deseo de Kiev de unirse a la UE ha cambiado, ahora es similar a la posición sobre el ingreso de Ucrania a la OTAN, - Representante Adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU

 _


----------



## Poncio (12 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Otro barquito ruso al fondo del mar?



Se da un aire al buque de rescate de submarinos que está construyendo la Armada. Igual lo habían puesto allí para apoyar a su flota de submarinos.




Aquí el artículo.









El buque de última generación de la Armada al rescate de submarinos y tesoros hundidos


También puede ser empleado para la intervención y rescate en accidentes y naufragios y vigilancia y monitorización del patrimonio subacuático




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 May 2022)

Con la propaganda desestabilizadora marxista, ningún país debería defenderse contra rusia para evitar más muertes. Con esa actitud finlandia no hubiera luchado y hubiera sido conquistado por rusia. Y rusia estaría en Lisboa. El único que tiene derecho a tener armas y usarlas es Rusia. Si alguna persona te dice que dando armas a Ucrania no solucionas el conflicto es comunista. Finlandia ganó su paz. Ahora le toca a Ucrania


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Parece que el varapalo en el río fue mucho mayor









Ucrania destruye un convoy de 58 vehículos de guerra rusos en un puente de Donbás


En las imágenes de satélite se pueden ver los restos de dos puentes rodeadas de las ruinas de tanques y blindados




www.larazon.es


----------



## tomcat ii (12 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _La posición de Rusia sobre el deseo de Kiev de unirse a la UE ha cambiado, ahora es similar a la posición sobre el ingreso de Ucrania a la OTAN, - Representante Adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU
> 
> _



Vaya resaca lleva el hijo de puta.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



Me alegro.
Los chinos se van a pescar bien lejos de su país donde hacen verdaderas destrozas ecológicas.
Los argentinos lo saben muy bien por los calamares que tradicionalmente han pescado y que los chinos llegaron utilizando sistemas y aparejos totalmente prohibidos esquilmando las especies. Las redes kilométricas y espesas es un ejemplo, acaban con todo.
Se han dado casos incluso de disparar y hundir a los pesqueros chinos por la armada argentina.
Por qué hacen eso? pues porque allá en china les exigen X capturas sí o sí o les quitan el mando del barco, o se quedan sin trabajo...etc etc.
No, no son buena gente.
Maravillas del mundo comunista.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

InformNapalm afirma que esta tarde las fuerzas rusas intentaron evacuar a algunas de las tropas que estaban atrapadas al otro lado del Siversky Donetsk, tras un intento fallido de romper las líneas defensivas ucranianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de Ucrania fueron vistas por primera vez operando un APC M113 suministrado por Occidente


----------



## Trovador (12 May 2022)

Compruebalo tú mismo:









Какие территории могут присоединиться к России — раскрыт полный список


В 2022-2023 годах в составе России могут появиться новые регионы. Это бывший юг Украины, Южная Осетия, а также Приднестровье, Белоруссия и пара "секретов"...




www.pravda.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Imágenes de 3 tanques rusos T-72B3M destruidos en algún lugar del este de Ucrania. Según el autor, los tanques fueron alcanzados por los militares de la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada con lanzagranadas Panzerfaust-3 de fabricación alemana.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Video de un UAV ucraniano arrojando una munición sobre un camión ruso en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Imágenes de 3 tanques rusos T-72B3M destruidos en algún lugar del este de Ucrania. Según el autor, los tanques fueron alcanzados por los militares de la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada con lanzagranadas Panzerfaust-3 de fabricación alemana.



Cómo puede haber tres tanques solos en un campo tan abierto


----------



## Dr Polux (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Cómo puede haber tres tanques solos en un campo tan abierto



son rusos y sus rusadas


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Cómo puede haber tres tanques solos en un campo tan abierto



Pues preguntaselo a Gerasimov, que sigue usando manuales de 1943


----------



## nebulosa (12 May 2022)

A este paso rusia de anexiona a ucrania.
Y a Europa.
Vaya forma de hacer el ridículo.
O toman la decisión que todos tenemos en la cabeza, o rusia desaparece en 1000 comunidades distintas. Con sus consiguientes putines o Stalin's de turno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 May 2022)

para que no se diga que los orcos no saben adaptan su doctrina militar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 May 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (12 May 2022)

Me recuerda también a los del ISIS mostrando sus pretensiones con un mapa del Victoria.

EDIT:


----------



## favelados (12 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> son rusos y sus rusadas



Puede que hubiera más y los demás han salido huyendo.. ya no me sorprende nada


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 May 2022)

Impresionante vídeo de la ofensiva en Járkov


----------



## favelados (13 May 2022)

Una gran idea lo de exigir un corredor marítimo para la seguridad alimentaria

Sospecho que los rusos tienen otros planes para todo ese grano que de acumula bloqueado en los puertos


----------



## favelados (13 May 2022)

Mariupol, la normalidad de los cementerios

La fosa común alcanza ya los 340m


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

Ingeniero militar ucraniano cuenta de primera mano como logró propinar a los rusos la paliza del río Seversky en Donetsk tras detectar sus intenciones


Lo que hice para destruir el puente pantonne ruso sobre Siverskyi Donets - un hilo Aquí tienes -> -> -> El contexto: soy ingeniero militar de la UA + oficial EOD. He servido un turno en Donbas antes de la reciente invasión. Recientemente, cumplí una misión que tuvo un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

Al bloquear ese grano, sube el precio del grano, en el cual los rusos son exportadores, por tanto ingresan más. Que luego haya hambrunas, se la trae al pairo.
Es la misma estrategia que siguen al desestabilizar paises productores de crudo

El imperio del mal está pidiendo a gritos un severo correctivo



favelados dijo:


> Una gran idea lo de exigir un corredor marítimo para la seguridad alimentaria
> 
> Sospecho que los rusos tienen otros planes para todo ese grano que de acumula bloqueado en los puertos


----------



## favelados (13 May 2022)

Con los drones las baterías de artillería que disparan agrupadas acaban destruidas



_Las baterías y la artillería masiva que bombardea superficies en vez de atacar objetivos con precisión son ahora tan obsoletas como la caballeria_


----------



## Feriri88 (13 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Me recuerda también a los del ISIS mostrando sus pretensiones con un mapa del Victoria.
> 
> EDIT:





Incapaces de hacer un círculo 


Como para dominar todo eso


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Pues resulta que a la fragata sí la habían tocado aunque no hundido:



No se puede saber si es eso barco o no, ya que los rusos han borrado los numerales de todos los barcos de guerra. Podria ser cualquier otro barco de la misma clase.

Tropas ucranianas llegan a Alemania para entrenarse en el uso de obuses. – Galaxia Militar

Hasta 56km de alcance.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que lo de "las fintas" es ya casi doctrina oficial en el argumentario putinesco a la hora de explicar cualquier desastre militar ruso en esta campaña. Empezó con la finta de Kiev, ha seguido hasta hace dos días con la finta de Járkov y desde hace unos días he visto muchos comentarios en los que cualquier revés militar ruso es en realidad una finta. Por ejemplo esto en el "hilo oficial":



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que la primera cabeza de puente era para cruzar el río por otros puntos con mas seguridad, seguramente mas de uno...y quizás también para atraer fuerzas ukras lejos del pueblo que están atacando...



Creo que si el Moskva lo hundiesen ahora, alguno diría que ha sido una finta para distraer a los ucranianos mientras otros tres barcos bombardean Odessa hasta dejarla en cenizas.


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y satán se lo lleva pronto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 May 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces may be abandoning efforts at a wide encirclement of Ukrainian troops along the Izyum-Slovyansk-Debaltseve line in favor of shallower encirclements of Severodonetsk and Lysychansk. Russian forces likely control almost all of Rubizhne as of




www.understandingwar.org







*Conclusiones clave*


*Las fuerzas rusas lograron avances marginales al norte de Severodonetsk y probablemente hayan capturado Rubizhne y Voevodivka.*
*Las fuerzas rusas dispararon intensamente contra las posiciones ucranianas en el norte de Kharkiv para detener la contraofensiva ucraniana en curso alrededor de la ciudad de Kharkiv. Es probable que el enfoque de la artillería en las posiciones ucranianas haya desviado a la artillería rusa que permanece dentro del alcance de Kharkiv a la tarea más urgente de detener el avance ucraniano.*
*Las fuerzas rusas están fortaleciendo su posición en la Isla de las Serpientes en un esfuerzo por bloquear las comunicaciones y capacidades marítimas de Ucrania en el noroeste del Mar Negro en los accesos a Odesa.*


----------



## Albion (13 May 2022)

Pero el juego base, sin DLC´S de Paradox. A esos sí que habría que nukearlos.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 May 2022)

Siguen peleando por la isla de las serpientes. Bote de desembarco hundido y más defensa antiaerea eliminada.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y satán se lo lleva pronto.



¿De verdad es él? Lleva más maquillaje que una guarrilla.


----------



## moncton (13 May 2022)

Es que no lo entiendo, si algo le sobra a rusia es territorio y materias primas, 

Que no es alemania o japon en el SXX buscando expansion para crecer, bien llevado rusia podria tener 500 o 600 millones de habitantes viviendo como en un pais pobreton de la UE, que seria la hostia


----------



## ELVR (13 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de "las fintas" es ya casi doctrina oficial en el argumentario putinesco a la hora de explicar cualquier desastre militar ruso en esta campaña. Empezó con la finta de Kiev, ha seguido hasta hace dos días con la finta de Járkov y desde hace unos días he visto muchos comentarios en los que cualquier revés militar ruso es en realidad una finta. Por ejemplo esto en el "hilo oficial":
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que si el Moskva lo hundiesen ahora, alguno diría que ha sido una finta para distraer a los ucranianos mientras otros tres barcos bombardean Odessa hasta dejarla en cenizas.



Ya lo puso otro forero antes:


----------



## gargamelix (13 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Siguen peleando por la isla de las serpientes. Bote de desembarco hundido y más defensa antiaerea eliminada.



Aquí un artículo de la BBC en español sobre la importancia del control de la isla y porque los rusos insisten tanto. La clave está en que no lleguen a instalar sistemas de misiles de largo alcance.

La isla de las Serpientes, el pequeño islote que es clave para controlar el mar Negro (y puede suponer un "punto de inflexión" en la guerra de Ucrania) - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Chaini (13 May 2022)

Ayer vi este video y no entendía de que iba hasta que abrí el traductor. Soldados ucranianos colocando banderas ucranianas a 300 METROS de la frontera rusa


----------



## Chaini (13 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No se puede saber si es eso barco o no, ya que los rusos han borrado los numerales de todos los barcos de guerra. Podria ser cualquier otro barco de la misma clase.
> 
> Tropas ucranianas llegan a Alemania para entrenarse en el uso de obuses. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> Hasta 56km de alcance.









Creo que ya lo subí hace unos días, Pero bueno, si no lo "dice"primero... Twitter (Cuentas que se alimentan de telegram, por cierto)


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)

Y qué pasa cuando hay un desastre? Que las ratas empiezan a buscar culpables entre los que antes eran amigos:


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (13 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Aquí un artículo de la BBC en español sobre la importancia del control de la isla y porque los rusos insisten tanto. La clave está en que no lleguen a instalar sistemas de misiles de largo alcance.
> 
> La isla de las Serpientes, el pequeño islote que es clave para controlar el mar Negro (y puede suponer un "punto de inflexión" en la guerra de Ucrania) - BBC News Mundo



Pues que Ucrania la CEDA a Rumanía y esta la ocupe, asunto resuelto.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



200.000 es lo que tiene disponible para todos los frentes y tienes unos cuantos frentes pa cubrir con lo de Findlandia.


----------



## gargamelix (13 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues que Ucrania la CEDA a Rumanía y esta la ocupe, asunto resuelto.



De Rumania está al alcance incluso de la artillería.

La isla van a tener que mantenerla vacia si no pueden recuperarla por ahora y visto que es de interés estratégico para la OTAN supongo que les van a suministrar lo necesario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 200.000 es lo que tiene disponible para todos los frentes y tienes unos cuantos frentes pa cubrir con lo de Findlandia.



Y de esos 200000 .25000 ya están muertos o de baja


----------



## ELVR (13 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> De Rumania está al alcance incluso de la artillería.
> 
> La isla van a tener que mantenerla vacia si no pueden recuperarla por ahora y visto que es de interés estratégico para la OTAN supongo que les van a suministrar lo necesario.



¿A qué distancia está exactamente de la costa? Lo digo porque si está a menos de 50 kms se va a venir algo gordo encima cuando estén libres los obuses occidentales de otros frentes, y ellos lo saben.


----------



## Poncio (13 May 2022)

David Attenborough nos explica la migración de los tanques rusos a Ucrania para morir. Al parecer como el salmón del pacífico salen de las profundidades abisales de Rusia y recorren grandes distancias para llegar a un lugar mejor como los verdes campos Ucranianos y morir. Empujados por un instinto de acabar en un lugar mejor, al llegar a Ucrania todas las especies de tanques rusos mueren. La migración de 2022 ha sido un evento importante para los depredadores como los equipos SOF ucranianos, los TB2 Bayraktar y los agricultores locales y sus tractores. La mayoría de tanques rusos hacen estallar sus torretas para celebrar su final.


----------



## Tales. (13 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> David Attenborough nos explica la migración de los tanques rusos a Ucrania para morir. Al parecer como el salmón del pacífico salen de las profundidades abisales de Rusia y recorren grandes distancias para llegar a un lugar mejor como los verdes campos Ucranianos y morir. Empujados por un instinto de acabar en un lugar mejor, al llegar a Ucrania todas las especies de tanques rusos mueren. La migración de 2022 ha sido un evento importante para los depredadores como los equipos SOF ucranianos, los TB2 Bayraktar y los agricultores locales y sus tractores. La mayoría de tanques rusos hacen estallar sus torretas para celebrar su final.



Ese video parece fake pero vaya risa con la narración


----------



## gargamelix (13 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿A qué distancia está exactamente de la costa? Lo digo porque si está a menos de 50 kms se va a venir algo gordo encima cuando estén libres los obuses occidentales de otros frentes, y ellos lo saben.









Pues a unos 40 km de la costa. No me gustaría ser un soldado ruso en general, pero destinado a esa isla mucho menos.


----------



## moncton (13 May 2022)

Los soldados rusos se niegan a ir a Ucrania









‘They were furious’: the Russian soldiers refusing to fight in Ukraine


Troops are saying no to officers, knowing that punishment is light while Russia is not technically at war




www.theguardian.com






*‘They were furious’: the Russian soldiers refusing to fight in Ukraine*
Troops are saying no to officers, knowing that punishment is light while Russia is not technically at war

When the soldiers of an elite Russian army brigade were told in early April to prepare for a second deployment to Ukraine, fear broke out among the ranks.

The unit, stationed in Russia’s far east during peacetime, first entered Ukraine from Belarus when the war started at the end of February and saw bitter combat with Ukrainian forces.

“It soon became clear that not everyone was onboard with it. Many of us simply did not want to go back,” said Dmitri, a member of the unit who asked not to be identified with his real name. “I want to return to my family – and not in a casket.”

Along with eight others, Dmitri told his commanders that he refused to rejoin the invasion. “They were furious. But they eventually calmed down because there wasn’t much they could do,” he said.

He was soon transferred to Belgorod, a Russian city close to the border with Ukraine, where he has been stationed since. “I have served for five years in the army. My contract ends in June. I will serve my remaining time and then I am out of here,” he said. “I have nothing to be ashamed of. We aren’t officially in a state of war, so they could not force me to go.”

Dmitri’s refusal to fight highlights some of the military difficulties the Russian army has faced as a result of the Kremlin’s political decision not to formally declare war on Ukraine – preferring instead to describe the invasion, which will soon reach its fourth month, as a “special military operation”.

Under Russian military rules, troops who refuse to fight in Ukraine can face dismissal but cannot be prosecuted, said Mikhail Benyash, a lawyer who has been advising soldiers who choose that option.

Benyash said “hundreds and hundreds” of soldiers had been in touch with his team for advice on how they could avoid being sent to fight. Among them were 12 national guardsmen from Russia’s southern city of Krasnodar who were fired after refusing to go to Ukraine.

“Commanders try to threaten their soldiers with prison time if they dissent, but we tell the soldiers that they can simply say no,” Benyash said, adding that he was not aware of any criminal cases against soldiers who refused to fight. “There are no legal grounds to start a criminal case if a soldier refuses to fight while on Russian territory.”

Many soldiers, therefore, have chosen to be fired or transferred rather than going into “the meat grinder”, he said.



A similar account to Dmitri’s was given to the BBC’s Russian service by Sergey Bokov, a 23-year-old soldier who at the end of April decided to leave the army after fighting in Ukraine. “Our commanders didn’t even argue with us because we were not the first ones to leave,” Bokov said.

Pointing to Russia’s military laws, Benyash said it would be more difficult for soldiers to refuse to fight if Russia were to declare a full-scale war. “During wartime, rules are totally different. Refusal then would mean much harsher penalties. They would be looking at time in prison.”

While the exact number of soldiers refusing to fight remains unclear, such stories illustrate what military experts and western governments say is one of Russia’s biggest obstacles in Ukraine: a severe shortage of infantry soldiers.

Moscow initially put about 80% of its main ground combat forces – 150,000 men – into the war in February, according to western officials. But significant damage has been done to that army, which has confronted logistical problems, poor morale and an underestimated Ukrainian resistance.

“Putin needs to make a decision regarding mobilisation in the coming weeks,” said Rob Lee, a military analyst. “Russia lacks sufficient ground units with contract soldiers for a sustainable rotation. The troops are getting exhausted – they won’t be able to keep this up for a long period.”

Lee said one option for the Kremlin would be to authorise the deployment of conscript units to Ukraine, despite Putin’s earlier pledges that Russia would not use any conscripts in the war. “Conscripts could fill some of the gaps, but they will be poorly trained. Many of the units that are supposed to train conscripts are fighting themselves,” Lee said.

But without conscript battalions, Russia could soon “struggle to hold the territory it currently controls in Ukraine, especially as Ukraine receives better equipment from Nato,” he said.

Russian authorities quietly stepped up their efforts to recruit new soldiers as it became clear that a quick victory in Ukraine was unattainable.

An investigation by the BBC’s Russian service showed that Russia’s defence ministry filled employment websites with vacancies, offering people with no combat experience opportunities to join the army on lucrative short-term contracts. Some large government-run companies have received letters urging them to sign up their staff for the army.

Russia has also turned to mercenaries to bolster its war efforts, deploying fighters from the shadowy Kremlin-linked Wagner group.



But analysts say voluntary recruits and mercenary groups are unlikely to lead to a substantial increase in the number of new soldiers, compared with the numbers that a partial or a full-scale mobilisation would bring.

Despite speculation beforehand, Putin did not formally declare war on Ukraine during his Victory Day speech on 9 May.

Andrei Kolesnikov, a senior fellow at the Carnegie Endowment, said the authorities may be worried that a general mobilisation would antagonise large sections of the population that support the “special operation”.

Russians “might be in favour of the conflict, but they don’t actually want to fight,” he said, adding that a general mobilisation would entail “colossal losses of untrained soldiers”.

And while the current status of the conflict gives Russian soldiers a legal path to refuse participation, some soldiers have complained that it has also led to them not being adequately cared for.

A junior sergeant said he was injured during one of the recent Ukrainian attacks on the Russian border territory where he was stationed. His superiors argued that he should not be given the monetary compensation of up to £2,500 that wounded Russians are entitled to by law because his injury took place on Russian soil – meaning it did not fall under the rules of Russia’s “special military operation”.

“It is unfair, I am fighting in this war just as the others in Ukraine, risking my life,” the soldier said. “If I don’t get the compensation that I am entitled to soon, I will go public and make a major issue of it.”


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> De Rumania está al alcance incluso de la artillería.
> 
> La isla van a tener que mantenerla vacia si no pueden recuperarla por ahora y visto que es de interés estratégico para la OTAN supongo que les van a suministrar lo necesario.



Lo he dicho en varios hilos, esa isla debería pertenecer a Rumanía. 
Aparte de valor estratégico se cree que la zona es rica en hidrocarburos.


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Gran aumento en las filas de tumbas en el cementerio Starokrymske de Mariupol desde principios de abril y durante todo mayo, visto en un lapso de tiempo de imágenes 
@Planet
del 7 de abril al 8 de mayo. Ubicación: 47.138388, 37.485231 


Esta imagen satelital tomada por 
@Maxar
ayer (12 de mayo) muestra una vista más clara de las filas excavadas por tractores en el cementerio Starokrymske, en el lado occidental de la ciudad de Mariupol.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

En medio de los restos del helicóptero de ataque ruso hay... una lavadora.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Combatientes prorrusos #LNR y #DNR atrapados en el cruce fronterizo a #Russia después de su retirada del norte rural #Kharkiv sin permiso para cruzar a Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Esto es interesante. Las fuerzas rusas están utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados Orlan-10 para lanzar granadas VOG en Ucrania. Una posible indicación de que carecen de suficientes UCAV, municiones merodeadoras y PGM.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano ha derribado el avión de combate ruso número 200. Con el precio de un avión de combate ruso más barato (Su-24) de $ 25 millones, el costo total de las pérdidas de aviones solo para Rusia ha alcanzado al menos $ 5 mil millones, sin incluir los costos de capacitación de pilotos o los precios más altos de aviones de lujo.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Te acercas, apunta, dispara y corre de nuevo


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

*La UE brindará una nueva ayuda militar de 500 millones de euros a Ucrania*
El jefe de la diplomacia de la *Unión Europea* anunció este viernes que el bloque brindará 500 millones de euros (unos 520 millones de dólares) adicionales de ayuda militar para *Ucrania*, durante una reunión del *G7 *en *Alemania*.

Con este nuevo financiamiento, el aporte total de la *UE *para apoyar el esfuerzo militar ucraniano "se elevará a 2.000 millones de euros", unos 2.077 millones de dólares, ha dicho *Borrell* en *Wangels*, en el norte de *Alemania*. Informa Afp


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

el imperio orco es maravilloso



Dr Polux dijo:


> Combatientes prorrusos #LNR y #DNR atrapados en el cruce fronterizo a #Russia después de su retirada del norte rural #Kharkiv sin permiso para cruzar a Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

hajaja orcos y sus costumbres colmena


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

*¡Peligro, bazuca!: el arma que ha frenado a Rusia en Ucrania*

*Los lanzamisiles Javelin, NLAW o lanzagranadas españoles C90 son empleados en la guerra desigual entre el Ejército ucraniano y el ruso

‘Dispara, olvida y frena el avance del convoy’ podría ser el lema de estas armas que han puesto en cuestión la viabilidad de los carros de combate*

La guerra en Ucrania nos ha devuelto, una vez más, el  paradigma de David contra Goliat en versión siglo XXI. Una de las claves en las que ha descansado la feroz defensa (y contraataque) del Ejército ucraniano contra el avance de los blindados y vehículos rusos son las conocidas como ‘armas anticarro o antitanque’, en su versión lanzamisiles o lanzagranadas.
Las primeras son más apropiadas para despachurrar un carro de combate: aquí entran algunos nombres como el estadounidense *Javelin* o el británico-sueco *NLAW.* Las segundas son más empleadas para inutilizar vehículos de transporte militar u otro tipo de blindados algo más ligeros que un tanque y que forman parte del convoy militar: en este apartado entran, por ejemplo, los 1.370  lanzagranadas españoles C90
que el Gobierno de Sánchez envió al Ejército ucraniano.
*Clave al inicio de la guerra*


Ambos tipos de ‘arma anticarro’ fueron vitales para Ucrania, sobre todo al inicio de la invasión cuando el ‘oso ruso’ parecía que se plantaría en el corazón de Kiev en apenas una semana. Y no fue así porque las columnas de vehículos militares ni aparecieron en el Maidán ni avanzaron como se esperaba por el norte del país.
Esa fue la clave de la guerra al inicio. Y, claro, pronto se comenzó a informar de los  ‘pelotones de cazadores de blindados’ ucranianos, muchos de Operaciones Especiales, que fueron instruidos con anterioridad en el uso de este arma conocida grosso modo como bazuca y que fue popularizada en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por cierto, su nombre se debe al instrumento musical inventado por el comediante estadounidense Bob Burns.

Pero, ¿en qué consisten este tipo de armas? Básicamente es un lanzador de un proyectil con carga de explosivo que es lanzado a una distancia de entre 300 metros o cuatro kilómetros; a mayor sofisticación, menor exposición al objetivo. *El principal objetivo es inutilizar un vehículo militar. *Algunos consiguen impactar en la parte superior del carro donde el blindaje es más débil o casi inexistente.
Los más avanzados son capaces de cambiar de objetivo si así se desea desde una tableta. Los más rudimentarios son disparados hacia el objetivo y logran impactar siguiendo la firma térmica del carro de combate o vehículo militar.
La lógica del campo de batalla hace pensar que ante un avance del convoy se dispongan dos grupos de lanzadores:* uno, que dispare contra la parte delantera y otro, contra la parte trasera*. De este modo se siembra el caos, los vehículos de la parte central quedan expuestos, sus tripulaciones suelen huir y son objetivos fáciles para que una segunda variante de arma (drones) u otros misiles anticarro puedan atacar el convoy.
¿Resultado? Una carretera cortada, decenas de vehículos carísimos han sido aniquilados y todo ello con apenas una decena de hombres que emplean un *lanzamisiles/granadas barato* y que no han sido apenas percibidos por el enemigo, al no contar los carros rusos -de los años 80 y 90- con las contramedidas adecuadas para contrarrestar este tipo de armas desde el momento inicial de su lanzamiento.


Como resume un militar consultado por ABC, «es la táctica del pobre ante una teórica y aplastante superioridad rusa. Son armas de carácter defensivo para frenar el avance y desorganizar. A falta de carros de combate modernos, cazas, helicópteros o artillería pesada para frenar el avance ruso, el Ejército ucraniano organizó ágilmente su defensa con estos lanzamisiles portátiles antitanque».

*El Javelin y el NLAW*


Los dos más afamados bazucas en la guerra de Ucrania han sido el estadounidense Javelin, construido por los gigantes de la defensa *Lockheed Martin* y* Raytheon*, y el desarrollo británico-sueco NLAW, acrónimo de ‘Next generation Light Anti-tank Weapon’ de la empresa Saab.
Alrededor de *5.500 lanzamisiles Javelin han sido enviados a Ucrania por EE.UU*. Cada unidad suele costar unos 200.000 euros. El peso de su lanzador es de unos 6,4 kilos y el misil pesa unos 16 kilos con su motor de lanzamiento, aletas de control, alas, carga explosiva principal, sistema de guía y guía infrarroja que persigue al carro de combate con la firma de calor que desprende. Puede ser lanzado con eficacia a cuatro kilómetros de distancia.







Tanto ha triunfado esta arma en el escenario ucraniano, y por tanto mundial, que el pasado domingo el CEO de Lockheed Martin, James Taiclet, reveló en una entrevista en la CBS que planean doblar su producción anual de las 2.100 unidades actuales a las 4.000. Hace dos semanas el presidente estadounidense,* Joe Biden*, visitó la fábrica de misiles Javelin en Alabama como símbolo de la ayuda militar de su país a Ucrania.
El NLAW también ha sido otra de las estrellas de la resistencia ucraniana. Se da la circunstancia de que los efectivos de operaciones especiales del Ejército de Ucrania fueron formados con anterioridad a la invasión rusa en su empleo por efectivos británicos. El NLAW es otro lanzador de misiles portátil basado en la tecnología ‘dispara y olvida’, pues, al apuntar someramente al objetivo, su guía térmica e infrarroja le alcanzará casi con toda probabilidad. Tiene un alcance efectivo de unos 800 metros.


Claro está, la obsolescencia de los carros de combate y vehículos blindados desplegados por Rusia en el conflicto  (T-72, T-80, BMP-2 o incluso el más ‘novedoso’ T-90M), que fueron diseñados en los 80, ha ayudado a que el Javelin o el NLAW prevalezcan en el conflicto. Se da la circunstancia de que estos carros no cuentan con protección activa (APS, ‘Active Protection System’) que detecte el lanzamiento del misil antes de su impacto, derribándolo, modificándolo o atacando a sus lanzadores.
Otro de los sistemas anticarro más sofisticados que existen en el mercado de la defensa es el* israelí Spike*, de la empresa Rafael, y que es empleado por el Ejército español también. Dado su uso más complejo, no ha sido enviado a Ucrania por ningún país por el momento. Es el más sofisticado de todos pues permite modificar el objetivo una vez lanzado. «Se dispara hacia la dirección, se activa el modo tira y olvida y, posteriormente, si se desea, se modifica el objetivo o se aborta si se considera necesario».
El que lanza el misil Spike, del que hay diferentes variantes, puede incluso hacerlo escondido. Luego con el visionado en la pantalla se puede alcanzar el carro de combate elegido. Tiene un guiado electro-óptico.
*¿Y España?*


En España hay uno de estos sistemas que también es de uso eficaz y ágil. No es lanzamisiles sino lanzagranadas -el C90-, fabricado por la empresa zaragozana Instalaza. Se vende como «la versión de un solo uso más ligera del mercado», con un peso de 5,3 kilos. Se dispara desde el hombro con un alcance eficaz de 350 metros contra blancos puntuales y de 700 metros contra blancos de área. También hay versión reutilizable y otra de mayor alcance denominada Alcotán-100.


El* Ministerio de Defensa envió 1.370 armas C90 *a Ucrania, habiendo probado ya su eficacia contra vehículos blindados y logísticos pero pudiendo dañar también a los carros de combate. Tiene disponibilidad de visor óptico y electro-óptico.
Instalaza también tiene una variante que puede ser lanzada desde recintos cerrados, a través de una ventana por ejemplo. Es el CS90. «Los sistemas desechables como el C90 tienen una operativa más rápida que los reutilizables, permitiendo acciones más rápidas, autónomas y eficaces. Además, no precisan mantenimiento ni transporte del peso del arma tras su uso, una vez el tirador ha desvelado su posición», defienden fuentes de la compañía que también prevén reforzar su producción en los próximos años. Es el regreso del bazuca en la guerra de Ucrania. Disparan, olvidan y frenan un convoy militar de Rusia. ¡Peligro!

*La empresa Instalaza trabaja en nuevos desarrollos del C90, munición guiada o drones kamikaze*

La empresa zaragozana Instalaza está actualmente en fase final de desarrollo y pruebas, siguiendo necesidades de la Armada, de un nuevo sistema de la familia C90, el CS90-ER (Extended Range: alcance extendido), «una versión de nuestro sistema CS90 de disparo desde recinto cerrado, de la familia C90 que, utilizando la tecnología de propulsión del Alcotán, tendrá un alcance de 600m. Esto lo convertirá en el mejor sistema desechable del mundo en relación prestaciones/peso», indican fuentes de la compañía.
Del mismo modo Instalaza, junto con la empresa Escribano Mechanical & Engineering, está desarrollando bajo el marco de un programa Coincidente del Ministerio de Defensa una munición guiada para el sistema Alcotan, que tendrá un alcance superior a 1,5km. Este sistema contará con capacidades similares a las de un misil pero a una fracción de su coste.
Además está también participando en el desarrollo de municiones merodeadoras ('loitering munitions'), los conocidos también como dron suicida o kamikaze.










¡Peligro, bazuca!: el arma que ha frenado a Rusia en Ucrania


Los lanzamisiles Javelin, NLAW o lanzagranadas españoles C90 son empleados en la guerra desigual entre el Ejército ucraniano y el ruso




www.abc.es


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En medio de los restos del helicóptero de ataque ruso hay... una lavadora.



Esto es impresionante, se han parado a cargar una lavadora!!! Espero que hubieran sacado el contrapeso!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 May 2022)

Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos. 

Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados. 

Que se están acabando muchas armas pesadas de todo tipo. 

“Las tropas rusas marcharon durante 3 semanas sin luchar en absoluto” 

Todo es triste, dice Pasha) ¡dejan caer sus armas, corren, al ver un tanque ruso! 

Khokhols corren justo cuando se enteran cuando saben que los rusos están a la ofensiva. 

Moral a cero. 

Vienen y piden que los metan en la cárcel, no quieren pelear... 

Saca tus propias conclusiones.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 May 2022)

Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos. 

Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados. 

Que se están acabando muchas armas pesadas de todo tipo. 

“Las tropas rusas marcharon durante 3 semanas sin luchar en absoluto” 

Todo es triste, dice Pasha) ¡dejan caer sus armas, corren, al ver un tanque ruso! 

Khokhols corren justo cuando se enteran cuando saben que los rusos están a la ofensiva. 

Moral a cero. 

Vienen y piden que los metan en la cárcel, no quieren pelear... 

Saca tus propias conclusiones.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

NOTICIAS | Un C-17 ha volado desde el Reino Unido a Macedonia del Norte para arrojar discretamente tropas británicas al país como parte de un esfuerzo por disuadir una mayor agresión rusa en la región. Puede ver el vuelo a continuación. Las tropas participan en el ejercicio de respuesta rápida.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos.
> 
> Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados.
> 
> ...



Estan mal estos rusos, yo creo que deberian de abandonar esta guerra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

es el juego de las matrioskas, no pierdes si despliegas una matrioska mas pequeña.
esta fase culminará con el colapso de la agrupacion de izum, importantisima en numero, y a partir de entonces el dombas habra vuelto practicamente al 23 de febrero



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

están enganchadisimos al fallero, si saben donde actua, hacia alli que van


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos.
> 
> Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados.
> 
> ...



Si muy creíble todo


----------



## elena francis (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estan mal estos rusos, yo creo que deberian de abandonar esta guerra



Después de devolver Crimea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

el terrorismo es manual de la limpieza etnica


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos.
> 
> Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados.
> 
> ...


----------



## el arquitecto (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas casualidades? otro barco que sale ardiendo, sin confirmar
> 
> *El nuevo barco auxiliar de la Armada rusa sufrió un gran incendio en el Mar Negro*
> Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron sobre un gran incendio y graves daños sufridos por el nuevo buque de suministro auxiliar y rompehielos de la Armada rusa VSEVOLOD BOBROV, en el Mar Negro. Sin fecha de golpe o accidente, no hay detalles disponibles. El barco está atracado en Sebastopol y, según se informa, necesita reparaciones extensas. Las noticias no están confirmadas, Rusia no confirma ni reprende las noticias. Al igual que con la fragata ADMIRAL MAKAROV, la historia sigue siendo un misterio, hasta el momento. Pero lo más probable es que algo, un gran accidente, realmente sucedió, pero llevará bastante tiempo descubrir la verdad. En conjunto, las pérdidas de la Armada rusa en este conflicto son terribles, teniendo en cuenta la falta total de adversario: Ucrania no tiene una Armada que valga la pena mencionar, prácticamente ninguna, excepto algunos barcos.
> ...





esto de jugar a los barquitos con otro que no tiene barquitos es lo que pasa, que te hunden, pero no hundes nada


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Combatientes prorrusos #LNR y #DNR atrapados en el cruce fronterizo a #Russia después de su retirada del norte rural #Kharkiv sin permiso para cruzar a Rusia



Apostar por el lado oscuro es lo que tiene. Siempre hay que ir con la luz y rezar un Padre Nuestro y un Avemaria.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





Cada día tengo menos dudas de que Rusia está calzándose a todos los hombres en edad militar del Donbas enviándolos en oleadas contra las posiciones ucranianas y que después van a repoblar la zona como les de la gana.

Seguramente han muerto más lugareños prorrusos en asaltos suicidas este último mes que durante los últimos 8 años combinados. Recordemos que muchos de estos “soldados” están en el frente después de que los minions rusos organizaran redadas masivas para enviarlos al frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Combatientes prorrusos #LNR y #DNR atrapados en el cruce fronterizo a #Russia después de su retirada del norte rural #Kharkiv sin permiso para cruzar a Rusia




Hay decenas de reservistas de Lugansk y Donestk abandonados en el lado ruso de la frontera tras haberse retirado N Kharkov. Nadie les dice nada ni saben qué hacer pero tampoco les permiten regresar. Recordatorio de que 1917 empezó con cosas así.


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Mas casualidades

En Kamensk-Uralsky, región de Sverdlovsk, un incendio en el territorio de la planta de tuberías Sinarsky Según el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, el edificio y el techo del taller de tala están en llamas. El área de fuego alcanzó los 800 metros cuadrados. 



*Una gran planta de TMK está en llamas en la región de Sverdlovsk. foto, vídeo*

Se produjo un incendio en el taller de tala de la planta de tuberías Sinarsky (parte de Pipe Metallurgical Company, TMK) en Kamensk-Uralsky (región de Sverdlovsk). Según el servicio de prensa del departamento regional del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, 800 metros cuadrados están cubiertos por el fuego.








В Свердловской области полыхает крупный завод ТМК


Фото, видео




ura.news


----------



## moncton (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cada día tengo menos dudas de que Rusia está calzándose a todos los hombres en edad militar del Donbas enviándolos en oleadas contra las posiciones ucranianas y que después van a repoblar la zona como les de la gana.
> 
> Seguramente han muerto más lugareños prorrusos en asaltos suicidas este último mes que durante los últimos 8 años combinados. Recordemos que muchos de estos “soldados” están en el frente después de que los minions rusos organizaran redadas masivas para enviarlos al frente.



No entiendo esa estrategia, si rusia tiene una densidad de poblacion de 9 habitantes por km2

Joer ni que estuviesemos hablando de singapur o Hong Kong que no tienen mas pa donde crecer, lo que sobra en rusia es territorio


----------



## Nicors (13 May 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cada día tengo menos dudas de que Rusia está calzándose a todos los hombres en edad militar del Donbas enviándolos en oleadas contra las posiciones ucranianas y que después van a repoblar la zona como les de la gana.
> 
> Seguramente han muerto más lugareños prorrusos en asaltos suicidas este último mes que durante los últimos 8 años combinados. Recordemos que muchos de estos “soldados” están en el frente después de que los minions rusos organizaran redadas masivas para enviarlos al frente.



Son carne de cañón van al frente con material de literalmente la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

No han cambiado


*Hace 35 años, Helmut Schmidt dio esta evaluación implacable de la política de Rusia; hoy se lee más relevante que nunca.*



Con respecto a Rusia, Alemania está en desacuerdo con sus ex cancilleres más jóvenes. Angela Merkel (CDU) guarda silencio sobre la guerra de Ucrania. Su antecesor, Gerhard Schröder (SPD), defiende intrépidamente a Vladimir Putin. Al SPD también le resulta difícil redescubrir su posición sobre Rusia. No solo podría ayudarla mirar hacia atrás a una generación de cancilleres: Helmut Schmidt, canciller de 1974 a 1982, tenía una actitud y una evaluación claras. Vio a Rusia como una potencia misionera y agresivamente expansiva.
En sus memorias, que fueron publicadas en 1987 bajo el título "Pueblos y poderes", Schmidt dedicó el primer capítulo a Rusia: "Viviendo con los rusos". Schmidt ve a la Unión Soviética aún existente en la tradición del Imperio zarista. El cambio que está surgiendo bajo Mikhail Gorbachev es escéptico y agrega que la "tradición político-cultural" de Rusia, que está diseñada para la expansión, es demasiado profunda. Schmidt da muchas razones para esto. Putin está de acuerdo con él en muchas cosas hoy.
El análisis de Schmidt, quien murió de vejez en 2015 como un anciano estadista de renombre mundial, se lee más actualizado que nunca. Aquí están las tesis y conclusiones más importantes de Schmidt.
*1. Mesianismo ruso*
Es una de las contradicciones de Rusia que en un país cuya historia está marcada por las rupturas, las tradiciones juegan un papel enorme en la política. Putin debe su ascenso al colapso de la Unión Soviética, que a su vez fue creada por la revolución. Putin, sin embargo, no se deja intimidar por las tradiciones zarista y estalinista y busca cerrar filas con la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa.
Helmut Schmidt ha descrito estas continuidades antes de la era de Putin de la siguiente manera: "Lenin, y también Stalin, probablemente consideraron con razón a Iván IV, "el terrible" , como el verdadero fundador del Estado de la Gran Rusia gobernado de forma absolutista y centralista". Historia de la expansión del imperio, que trajo consigo una rusificación de gran alcance de los pueblos extranjeros”.

“Ya sea bajo Iván IV, Pedro I o Catalina II, bajo Stalin, Jruschov o Brezhnev: a pesar de algunos contratiempos, el impulso ruso de expandirse nunca se ha extinguido realmente. Se basa en un mesianismo moscocéntrico que se ha mantenido inherente a la idea rusa del Estado. Cuando Constantinopla fue conquistada por los turcos en 1453 y se perdió el centro romano oriental de la cristiandad, Moscú se autoproclamó la 'Tercera Roma' (...) y no habrá una cuarta Roma. La seguridad de la salvación apareció en una forma diferente en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX como paneslavismo moscocéntrico y nuevamente en el siglo XX como comunismo revolucionario mundial moscocéntrico”.
*2. Demócratas liberales sin posibilidad*
Los rusos rara vez han vivido en una verdadera democracia, al menos no lo suficiente como para que se desarrollen las tradiciones democráticas liberales. Una y otra vez, los liberales son inferiores al mesianismo nacional-ruso.
Schmidt: "Todos los rusos que, ante esta cuestión, hayan optado por la libertad de la persona y la inviolabilidad de su dignidad, por el estado de derecho y por una sociedad abierta, que rechacen la subordinación del individuo a una voluntad colectiva y valoran más sus derechos fundamentales como el reclamo del estado o sus gobernantes - todos estos rusos siempre han sido una minoría - un grupo marginal en su mayoría políticamente insignificante. Me parece cuestionable si esto puede cambiar significativamente bajo Gorbachov - tanto como lo haría gusta tener esperanza".

*3. Falacia occidental: ilusión moral en lugar de postura firme*
Incluso en su época, Schmidt consideró un error tratar de convencer a los políticos rusos de que los modelos occidentales eran moralmente superiores. "Tiene poco sentido seguir midiendo la política de los rusos (...) según los estándares franceses, ingleses o estadounidenses de hoy; difícilmente los influenciaremos haciéndolo. Serán influenciados aún menos con reproches y acusaciones morales; en el Al contrario: esto puede llevar en Moscú a una obstinada retirada hacia el mesianismo ruso".
El cambio real tomaría al menos generaciones. El político del SPD aconseja una política pragmática y sin ilusiones, pero con una postura firme: "Mientras tanto, es necesario que Occidente se proteja de una mayor expansión del poder ruso-soviético. Schmidt recuerda al experto en política exterior estadounidense Geroge F. Kennan, quien lo describió en 1947: 'El elemento principal de cualquier política estadounidense hacia la Unión Soviética debe ser una contención a largo plazo, paciente, pero al mismo tiempo firme y creciente, de las aspiraciones expansivas rusas'".
*4. El complejo de seguridad de Rusia*
Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el propio Schmidt, como oficial de la Wehrmacht, participó en la guerra de agresión alemana contra la Unión Soviética, incluido el sitio de lo que entonces era Leningrado (ahora San Petersburgo nuevamente). Schmidt intercambió puntos de vista sobre la guerra varias veces con Leonid Brezhnev, el jefe de estado cuasi-soviético a fines de la década de 1970. Brezhnev conocía los enormes sacrificios de la antigua Unión Soviética. Pero también reconoció que la desconfianza iba más allá.
Schmidt: "Los líderes de la Unión Soviética sufren de un complejo de seguridad ruso, que se hizo evidente por primera vez después de la derrota en 1856". Resume esta actitud citando a un ministro zarista anónimo: "La frontera de Rusia está segura sólo cuando hay soldados rusos en ambos lados". También por esta razón, Stalin creó un "anillo de estados satélites aguas arriba". Estados Unidos reaccionó a esto con sus alianzas en Europa, Asia y Medio Oriente. "Esto, a su vez, fue percibido por Moscú como un cerco amenazante".
Hoy, esto brilla en la afirmación de Putin de que la OTAN está cercando a Rusia. Una mirada al mapa revela esto como un complejo.

*5. El complejo de inferioridad de Rusia*
En la competencia entre ideologías después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, surgió algo más, Schmidt escribe: "La lucha por el mismo rango estratégico global y por 'igual seguridad' como la otra potencia mundial no era solo de naturaleza política de defensa. Era también compensación por el complejo de inferioridad de la Unión Soviética dada su incapacidad para alcanzar económicamente a las sociedades industrializadas occidentales".
*6. Una perspectiva escéptica*
“Reconocer la amplia continuidad de la expansión rusa a lo largo de la historia no significa creer en la determinación geopolítica”, escribe Schmidt. "Parece ser más una cuestión de una tradición político-cultural que nunca ha renunciado al sentido de la misión, que originalmente emanó de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y luego fue retomada y continuada por el PCUS". De cara al futuro, Schmidt escribe: "No es previsible si habrá un cambio significativo y duradero en esta vieja tradición bajo Gorbachov".
En ese momento, Schmidt no tenía ni idea de Putin. Sin embargo, sospechaba de las continuidades históricas que determinarían el pensamiento de Putin y las acciones de Rusia.









Vor 35 Jahren gab Helmut Schmidt diese schonungslose Einschätzung zu Russlands Politik – sie liest sich heute aktueller denn je


Die SPD tut sich schwer, ihre Russland-Politik zu revidieren. Sie sollte an ihren Ex-Kanzler Helmut Schmidt und dessen Blick auf Russland anknüpfen.




de.style.yahoo.com


----------



## favelados (13 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Son carne de cañón van al frente con material de literalmente la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



Los utilizan para detectar las baterías ucranianas, los mandan por delante hasta que los ucranianos descubren su posicion y para eso vale mandarlos con un fusil de palo..




Son radares humanos, mientras los americanos utilizan radares antibateria que costarán millones de euros los rusos son más prácticos. Como la anécdota falsa del lápiz que dieron a los cosmonautas.

Los mandan por delsnte


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

Cazuelas en la cabeza y mosin nagant a la espalda señores.
Mejor les iria si se volviesen contra los oficiales orcos.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Cada día tengo menos dudas de que Rusia está calzándose a todos los hombres en edad militar del Donbas enviándolos en oleadas contra las posiciones ucranianas y que después van a repoblar la zona como les de la gana.
> 
> Seguramente han muerto más lugareños prorrusos en asaltos suicidas este último mes que durante los últimos 8 años combinados. Recordemos que muchos de estos “soldados” están en el frente después de que los minions rusos organizaran redadas masivas para enviarlos al frente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

Esa gente igual se puede reciclar para emplearla contra los orcos, lo que estan haciendo en el dombass es criminal. Seguramente que lleven una buena atriccion encima por como los traiciona el imperio.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay decenas de reservistas de Lugansk y Donestk abandonados en el lado ruso de la frontera tras haberse retirado N Kharkov. Nadie les dice nada ni saben qué hacer pero tampoco les permiten regresar. Recordatorio de que 1917 empezó con cosas así.


----------



## Nicors (13 May 2022)

Última hora de la guerra de Ucrania: Arde el barco de la Armada rusa Vsevolod junto a la isla de las Serpientes


Ucrania defiende el sur del país con el lanzamiento de hasta 100 ataques




www.larazon.es


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Les quedaran los desguaces para ir tirando

*“Las existencias en los almacenes se están derritiendo”: los precios de las piezas de automóviles se han disparado en Rusia*

En el contexto de la guerra en Ucrania y la subsiguiente crisis económica, las piezas de automóviles en Rusia han subido de precio en casi un tercio. Como escribe Kommersant en referencia a los representantes de los centros técnicos, la escasez de algunas piezas apareció durante la pandemia. Ahora la situación se ve afectada tanto por las sanciones como por los problemas de logística: la única ruta de entrega disponible desde Asia es el ferrocarril.

Las dificultades con las entregas a la Federación de Rusia provocaron una escasez significativa de parachoques, vidrios y faros, por lo que los precios a veces aumentaron seis veces en relación con los niveles recomendados.


Los parachoques (delantero y trasero) aumentaron un 34 % y un 32 % respectivamente;
faros - en un 32%;
alas - en un 31%;
puertas de entrada - en un 30%;
capós, puertas traseras y parrillas del radiador - en un 29%;
vidrio - en un 26%.
Alrededor del 30% al 35% de los centros técnicos enfrentaron una escasez de componentes. Le faltan piezas para el motor, amortiguadores, piezas de suspensión, electrónica, así como algunos consumibles: aceite de motor, filtros, bujías. “En general, las existencias de componentes en los almacenes se están derritiendo. Los volúmenes disponibles serán suficientes para dos a cuatro meses de trabajo ”, dijo a la publicación Alexey Gulyaev, director general adjunto de Avilon Service. 

Los distribuidores acordaron pagar a los comerciantes por repuestos originales encontrados en el mercado e importados incluso sin el permiso del titular de los derechos de autor. Sin embargo, esto no ha mejorado la situación hasta el momento, ni tampoco el permiso de importación paralela aprobado por el gobierno. Según el jefe del servicio Fresh Auto, Ilya Ivansky, los principales problemas ahora son la volatilidad de las monedas, la imposibilidad de precios transparentes y fallas en la logística.









«Запасы на складах тают»: в России взлетели цены на автозапчасти - The Moscow Times на русском


На фоне войны в Украине и последовавшего экономического кризиса автозапчасти в России подорожа




www.moscowtimes.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

buen acantilado de lemings es ese rio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

muy bueno



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

no estamos hablando de cadillacs en cuba que con un torno haces una pieza, sino de coches que necesitan electronica dedicada



paconan dijo:


> Les quedaran los desguaces para ir tirando
> 
> *“Las existencias en los almacenes se están derritiendo”: los precios de las piezas de automóviles se han disparado en Rusia*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuscarejo (13 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Un diálogo interesante con un militar de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Pavel Kochan, nativo de Zhytomyr, nacido en 92, veterano de la ATO. Está en el cuartel, bebiendo vodka y compartiendo sus pensamientos.
> 
> Pasha dice que los pilotos rusos son torturados durante mucho tiempo en cautiverio y asesinados.
> 
> ...



¿Es interesante un diálogo en el que sólo habla una persona, está traducido y como el culo, y dice lo que quieres?
Vete a tomar por culo, o a barrer, pero yo no veo escobas.


----------



## moncton (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Les quedaran los desguaces para ir tirando
> 
> *“Las existencias en los almacenes se están derritiendo”: los precios de las piezas de automóviles se han disparado en Rusia*
> 
> ...



Van a terminar como en Cuba


----------



## duncan (13 May 2022)

Interesante video:


----------



## Ungaunga (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> aceite de motor
> aceite de motor



Okzidente lo ba ha pasar mu mal porque Putin tiene petroleo y murireis miles de veces de frío y es utosifiziente. Ej ke...

Oh wait! Chorprecha


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

Lo de utilizar un fusil de 1891 es telita.


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En medio de los restos del helicóptero de ataque ruso hay... una lavadora.



Vaya, le dispararon al elucoptero con una lavadora estos Ukras, no serán de Bilbao?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## keylargof (13 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> David Attenborough nos explica la migración de los tanques rusos a Ucrania para morir. Al parecer como el salmón del pacífico salen de las profundidades abisales de Rusia y recorren grandes distancias para llegar a un lugar mejor como los verdes campos Ucranianos y morir. Empujados por un instinto de acabar en un lugar mejor, al llegar a Ucrania todas las especies de tanques rusos mueren. La migración de 2022 ha sido un evento importante para los depredadores como los equipos SOF ucranianos, los TB2 Bayraktar y los agricultores locales y sus tractores. La mayoría de tanques rusos hacen estallar sus torretas para celebrar su final.



Maravilloso


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Les quedaran los desguaces para ir tirando
> 
> *“Las existencias en los almacenes se están derritiendo”: los precios de las piezas de automóviles se han disparado en Rusia*
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta los tipos de interés y la subida del rublo es hasta barato. 
Seguro que hay quien sale con 2 ó 3 faros y un par de parachoques bajo el brazo. 

A ver a vosotros putos otanistas a cuanto os cobrarán las piezas de coche cuando nadie quiera vuestros euros.


----------



## keylargof (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En medio de los restos del helicóptero de ataque ruso hay... una lavadora.



Acojonante


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Sabotajes 

Apareció un reportaje fotográfico en la red sobre las acciones de los partisanos en Estación Sychevka, región de Smolensk. Tren de carga descarrilado. 


*La oficina del fiscal designó una inspección de un accidente de tren a gran escala cerca de Smolensk*

La oficina del fiscal regional de transporte está revisando el accidente de 10 vagones de un tren de carga en la estación de tren Sychevka en la región de Smolensk.

Preliminarmente se estableció que el 11 de mayo del presente año, a eso de las 17:00 horas, 10 vagones de un tren de carga con pulpa de remolacha descarrilaron en la estación indicada. No hubo heridos como resultado del incidente, y no hubo interrupciones en el tráfico de trenes.









Прокуратура назначила проверку масштабного крушения поезда под Смоленском


Смоленская транспортная прокуратура проводит проверку в связи с ходом вагонов грузового поезда 11 мая 2022 года в Сычёвском районе.




smolensk-i.ru


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 May 2022)

*BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL:*



Remequilox dijo:


> Esa "noticia" está reciclada de otra que se publicó hace no muchos días, respecto que ALGUNOS FABRICANTES DE COCHES DE EUROPA OCCIDENTAL, debido a la escasez de suministros de chips, estaban comprando lavadoras para sacarles los chips, y poder mantener activas las plantas de montaje.
> Sí, les salía un "poco caro" el chip, a precio de lavadora completa, pero al menos podían montar el coche (que vale mucho más que una lavadora).
> 
> El "equipo Marhuenda" ha unido en un solo relato novedoso lo de los rusos cargando lavadoras, y el reciclaje de chips de lavadoras para automoción, y se ha inventado esa historia de tanques y drones rusos montados con chips de lavadoras (ucranianas, presuntamente).
> ...


----------



## César Borgia (13 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (13 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta los tipos de interés y la subida del rublo es hasta barato.
> Seguro que hay quien sale con 2 ó 3 faros y un par de parachoques bajo el brazo.
> 
> A ver a vosotros putos otanistas a cuanto os cobrarán las piezas de coche cuando nadie quiera vuestros euros.



La subida del rublo…


----------



## Cui Bono (13 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues que Ucrania la CEDA a Rumanía y esta la ocupe, asunto resuelto.



Los estatutos otánicos no permiten trapichear con paises en guerra, no aplicaría tratado de defensa mutua. Se interpretaría como una invasión OTAN, justo lo que quiere el Fintero.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Te acercas, apunta, dispara y corre de nuevo



esto es el futuro!!,, con la electronica rusa no le darian ni jartos de vino.


Dr Polux dijo:


>



lo veo ideal pa la guerra moderna, se le modifican los trapecios y unos buenos amortiguadores fox y un motor de 160 cv sin correas y los coyotes ni huelen al correcaminos, eso si hace falta apoyo de una uav que ahi no da tiempo a apuntar a nada ni nadie, en 30 segundos tienes una red de camuflaje puesta y deja poca huella termica al ir destapado.Es todo practicidad.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 May 2022)




----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Video brutal. Rusos todavía entre los amasijos de tanques T72 totalmente nuevos y reventados con Panzerfaust 3


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Igor Girkin habla sobre la derrota de Severskyi Donetsk y menciona "pérdidas de personal senior" sobre las que no entrará en detalles.

Entiendo que "perdidas de personal senior" se refieren q tropas experimentadas o de élite


----------



## gargamelix (13 May 2022)

Este tío funciona así, quiere sacar algo.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Eres bienvenido aquí para unirte a los 200.000 rusos que ya están en Finlandia enterrados a unos metros bajo tierra después de tu último intento en 1939. advierte un general finlandés tras las amenazas de Putin a Finlandia si se une a la OTAN.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Aumenta la tensión: Igor Girkin acusa directamente a Shoygu de negligencia criminal y pide a Putin que investigue a su personal antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Chatarra rusa

el video muestra a la defensa aérea rusa tratando de disparar misiles a objetivos aéreos, pero los misiles golpean el suelo en su lugar.


----------



## favelados (13 May 2022)

Hablando de tanques... No sólo están perdiendo muchos, no todos los que pierden son chatarra


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> La subida del rublo…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057045



Maldito otanista, es una finta que no te enteras.


----------



## Vercingetorix (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La empresa tiene 12 centrales eléctricas en Rusia con una generación de energía combinada de 15,5 gigavatios y una capacidad de producción de calor de 10,2 gigavatios
> 
> 
> *La finlandesa Fortum decide abandonar el mercado ruso*
> ...



Si lo hace igual que McDonalds los rusos ni se van a enterar (literalmente)





__





Gallego recien llegado de Rusia: "Comi en McDonalds"/"Ciudadanos apoyan a Putin"/"Volveria si me ofrecen renovar"


https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/internacional/2022/05/12/gallego-rusia-comi-mcdonalds-dias-sochi/00031652375858786799760.htm Pues nada, este gallego es entrenador en Rusia y se ha venido unos días de vacaciones. Deja en bragas todas las mentiras de los massmierda europeos Algunas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que tiene que ver con una región llamada Kurdistan, un elemento llamado petróleo y la posición de EEUU respecto a ese territorio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de "las fintas" es ya casi doctrina oficial en el argumentario putinesco a la hora de explicar cualquier desastre militar ruso en esta campaña. Empezó con la finta de Kiev, ha seguido hasta hace dos días con la finta de Járkov y desde hace unos días he visto muchos comentarios en los que cualquier revés militar ruso es en realidad una finta. Por ejemplo esto en el "hilo oficial":
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que si el Moskva lo hundiesen ahora, alguno diría que ha sido una finta para distraer a los ucranianos mientras otros tres barcos bombardean Odessa hasta dejarla en cenizas.



Bueno, la ofensiva en el Donbass se parece a una finta como un huevo a una castaña, hanálisis high level digno de un seguidor de Joe Biden desde luego....

Y ahora a la nevera a contarle chistecitos al Chusko Mendrusky y al resto de admiradores de los ata-farolas. Sin fintas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hablando de tanques... No sólo están perdiendo muchos, no todos los que pierden son chatarra



La mayor parte están capturados, no sé yo el nivel de chatarra que es un T-72B3.


----------



## gargamelix (13 May 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Si lo hace igual que McDonalds los rusos ni se van a enterar (literalmente)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los franquiciados de esa cadena de comida sólo tienen que seguir haciendo lo mismo que hacían y no respetar la marca para que nada se note. Copiar una hamburguesa es extremadamente fácil. Quizás la máquina esa de helados endiablada que tienen y que siempre está estropeada sea lo único que no puedan seguir haciendo.

Otras empresas no son tan fáciles de substituir, por ejemplo que un gigante mundial de la ingeniería como Siemens se retire por completo les va a traer complicaciones serias en multitud de cosas.

En el medio y largo plazo las cosas se van a poner muy cuesta arriba para Rusia.

Siemens zieht sich aus Russland zurück | DW | 12.05.2022


----------



## Gnidlog (13 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La mayor parte están capturados, no sé yo el nivel de chatarra que es un T-72B3.



el T-72 es un buen carro de los 80, como tienen miles se gastan un millon de euros y tienen un carro aceptable sobre una base antigua. Es el mal menor, pero te tendría que hacer preguntas conceptuales de para que quieres un ejercito así

de la wikipedia

T-72B3: es hasta ahora la última modernización del T-72B desarrollada por Rusia. Puede ser visto como una alternativa de bajo costo, en vez de la actualización T-72B2 Rogatka, manteniendo operacionales los viejos T-72B. El refaccionado y actualizado T-72B3 está provisto con un nuevo motor V-92S2F de 1130 hp, reemplaza el viejo sistema de tiro 1A40 por el Sosna-U, el mismo usado por el T-90. Este sistema de 2da generación posee una completa capacidad operacional día/noche todo clima, al mismo nivel de los modernos carros blindados de combate en el mundo, que lo lleva al rango de cazador/asesino de tanques. Sumado con una nueva computadora balística, le permite al comandante redirigir el cañón hacia el objetivo y dejar el resto de la operación “apuntar/disparar” al artillero, mientras el comandante usa ese tiempo para realizar búsquedas de nuevos objetivos. Al tanque le fue provisto de un nuevo sistema de radio, ahora digital. Algunos T-72B3 de demostración se les observaron un sistema de observación panorámica para el comandante, se espera que sean un estándar en todos los T-72B3.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el T-72 es un buen carro de los 80, como tienen miles se gastan un millon de euros y tienen un carro aceptable sobre una base antigua. Es el mal menor, pero te tendría que hacer preguntas conceptuales de para que quieres un ejercito así
> 
> de la wikipedia
> 
> T-72B3: es hasta ahora la última modernización del T-72B desarrollada por Rusia. Puede ser visto como una alternativa de bajo costo, en vez de la actualización T-72B2 Rogatka, manteniendo operacionales los viejos T-72B. El refaccionado y actualizado T-72B3 está provisto con un nuevo motor V-92S2F de 1130 hp, reemplaza el viejo sistema de tiro 1A40 por el Sosna-U, el mismo usado por el T-90. Este sistema de 2da generación posee una completa capacidad operacional día/noche todo clima, al mismo nivel de los modernos carros blindados de combate en el mundo, que lo lleva al rango de cazador/asesino de tanques. Sumado con una nueva computadora balística, le permite al comandante redirigir el cañón hacia el objetivo y dejar el resto de la operación “apuntar/disparar” al artillero, mientras el comandante usa ese tiempo para realizar búsquedas de nuevos objetivos. Al tanque le fue provisto de un nuevo sistema de radio, ahora digital. Algunos T-72B3 de demostración se les observaron un sistema de observación panorámica para el comandante, se espera que sean un estándar en todos los T-72B3.



Los tanques son útiles..que no sepan cordinarse con la aviación .la artillería y el reconocimiento hace que pasen esos desastres..


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendice un misil llamado Satán
Un poco incongruente no?


----------



## Gnidlog (13 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los tanques son útiles..que no sepan cordinarse con la aviación .la artillería y el reconocimiento hace que pasen esos desastres..



Aun es pronto para entender exactamente las causas de un desastre de esta magnitud. Hay videos recientes en que vemos unidades blindadas bien atrincheradas y dispersadas.

De manual de finales del siglo XX, pero si te esta zumbando la artillería y los drons lo que tienes que hacer es cortar unos arboles y hacer refugios para los tanques.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Aun es pronto para entender exactamente las causas de un desastre de esta magnitud. Hay videos recientes en que vemos unidades blindadas bien atrincheradas y dispersadas.
> 
> De manual de finales del siglo XX, pero si te esta zumbando la artillería y los drons lo que tienes que hacer es cortar unos arboles y hacer refugios para los tanques.



Bueno.tener antiaéreos..


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Los propagandistas de la tv rusa desatados , ahora amenazando a Polonia
Que piensan invadir cómo en el 39? no creo que ahora se atrevan, las cosas han cambiado


----------



## duncan (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Igor Girkin habla sobre la derrota de Severskyi Donetsk y menciona "pérdidas de personal senior" sobre las que no entrará en detalles.
> 
> Entiendo que "perdidas de personal senior" se refieren q tropas experimentadas o de élite



O a oficiales de alto rango


----------



## ELVR (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Igor Girkin habla sobre la derrota de Severskyi Donetsk y menciona "pérdidas de personal senior" sobre las que no entrará en detalles.
> 
> Entiendo que "perdidas de personal senior" se refieren q tropas experimentadas o de élite



a riesgo de "cagal-la" yo traduciría _senior staff_ como (altos) oficiales de estado mayor


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (13 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no estamos hablando de cadillacs en cuba que con un torno haces una pieza, sino de coches que necesitan electronica dedicada



El problema de Rusia con este tema no esque el rusito medio tenga que dejar su coche 6 meses parado porque tiene un sensor fabricado en Europa roto.

Es el transporte logistico.Camion averiado,camion que se queda parado unos cuantos meses.

Los trenes usan tecnologia occidental.

Lo de menos va a ser que Ivan no pueda llevar a su novia gopnik de juerga por ahi,mientras escuchan bassbooster.


----------



## pakitakita (13 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Finlandia rompe su neutralidad y anuncia su intención de solicitar el ingreso a la OTAN «sin demora»
> 
> 
> Esta decisión histórica rompe con la política de no alineamiento
> ...



Canarias sí está en la OTAN por ser islas del Atlántico norte tal y como lo define la OTAN por encima del trópico. Ceuta y Melilla no pueden estar en la OTAN salvo que se modifique un tratado multilateral de 30 países. Ya es difícil cambiar los bilaterales salvo que sea en algo mutuamente beneficioso, si alguno no gana se agarra a lo firmado anteriormente y rara vez acepta cambiarlo o pide otras cosas a cambio.

Edit: Veo que ya está respondido. En cualquier caso es algo que se ha venido metiendo en la cabeza de la población, equiparando la desastrosa negociación de acceso a la CEE llevada a cabo por el PSOE, con la negociación bastante normal de acceso a la OTAN rematada por el PSOE pero forjada por la UCD. El acceso a la OTAN es en 1982. El referéndum de la chaqueta de pana fue por la integración en la estructura. Realmente tampoco teníamos ni tenemos más capacidad de negociación. Si metemos CE y ML los ingleses querrán meter Ascensión, las islas del Índico o algo mucho más difuso como sus bases en Chipre, que salvo que los atlas estén equivocados, por mucho que Chipre esté en la UE no está en Europa.


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Después de devolver Crimea.



Y nuestro oro.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los tanques son útiles..que no sepan cordinarse con la aviación .la artillería y el reconocimiento hace que pasen esos desastres..



es que esa es la gran diferencia entre rusia y ucrania y el porque a dia de hoy estan bastante igualadas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Aun es pronto para entender exactamente las causas de un desastre de esta magnitud. Hay videos recientes en que vemos unidades blindadas bien atrincheradas y dispersadas.
> 
> De manual de finales del siglo XX, pero si te esta zumbando la artillería y los drons lo que tienes que hacer es cortar unos arboles y hacer refugios para los tanques.



no hay donde esconderse en una guerra moderna.


----------



## duncan (13 May 2022)

A nuestro "mariscal" favorito parece que la bola de cristal no le va muy fina:









Los blindados con orugas YPR-765 de los Países Bajos desplegados con el ejército de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Según un vídeo publicado en el Facebook ruso "VK" el 12 de mayo, se puede confirmar que el gobierno de los Países Bajos ha entregado a Ucrania vehículos APC (Armored Personnel Carrier) de oruga YPR-765.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Poncio (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendice un misil llamado Satán
> Un poco incongruente no?



He visto la foto antes que el texto y he pensado que qué coño hacen los putos Hare Krishna con un misil balístico al lado.


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Esta gente no esta bien de la cabeza ,viven su propaganda de fantasía y en su mundo de mentiras
Nada , se atreverán a entrar en Polonia?

"Polonia debería ser el siguiente en la línea para el proceso de desnazificación después de Ucrania", dijo el miembro del Consejo Superior del partido del Kremlin "Rusia Unida" y diputado de la Duma, Oleg Morozov, la agencia de propaganda rusa RIA Novosti informa con orgullo:


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Los vehículos rusos #military fueron localizados y destruidos. El siguiente video clip trata sobre el trabajo preciso del #Ukrainian #artillery .


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Nuestros soldados de artillería destruyendo la posición de ruskis.


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

He puesto un metraje brutal en primera persona (desde dentro de un tanque) de una columna de tanques vladimir siendo aniquilada por los Ukros









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada


Prueba



hdlgp.com


----------



## wingardian leviosa (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas de la tv rusa desatados , ahora amenazando a Polonia
> Que piensan invadir cómo en el 39? no creo que ahora se atrevan, las cosas han cambiado



Un día tirando misiles nucleares desde Kaliningrado a las capitales de Europa, otro día borrando Gran Bretaña con un misil que genera megatsunamis, otro amenazando a Finlandia y Suecia, ahora a Polonia...
Pero oye, que son los demás los que amenazan a Rusia y por eso no le queda más remedio que atacar. 

Putos tarados, cómo se nota que sus madres no dejaron de beber vodka mal destilado mientras los gestaban.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> He puesto un metraje brutal en primera persona de una columna de tanques vladimir siendo aniquilada por los Ukros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coñe me voy a registrar en tu foro shur ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Un día tirando misiles nucleares desde Kaliningrado a las capitales de Europa, otro día borrando Gran Bretaña con un misil que genera megatsunamis, otro amenazando a Finlandia y Suecia, ahora a Polonia...
> Pero oye, que son los demás los que amenazan a Rusia y por eso no le queda más remedio que atacar.



Haciendo amiguitos. Luego es que los occidentales es que son muy malos y quieren unirse a la OTAN.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Coñe me voy a registrar en tu foro shur ...



Por lo menos cuenta cosas reales y no desvaríos prorusos


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

¿Sigue siendo normal la vida en Rusia?





Tan normal como se pone. Hola cielo extranjero. Este soy yo, IIBrutalsky. Te saludo desde Rzhev. Este camión está preparado para una operación militar especial en Ucrania. ¡Compruebo que funciona cuando lo presiono!





"Atrápalo, América" dice en el lateral del cohete. ¡El resto de cohetes te los preparamos no peor!





Este es un pueblo muy moderno con electricidad. no presumo. solo muestro.





Tienda donde compro vodka y cigarrillos. Soy fumador empedernido. Esta es mi única debilidad. Ninguna otra.





Ayer cayo arbol con fuerte viento que limpio porque no hay conexion movil.


Continua


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Este es un puente a mi pueblo desde Rzhev. Los agujeros grandes deben conducir con cuidado. Y caminar también cuando estaba borracho, muchos cayeron.






Pero no hay problema si nadas si te caes.






Este no es un pantano ordinario. Los letreros muestran que esto es North Stream, gasoducto a Europa. Porque los europeos locos dicen que no necesitan gasolina. ¡Nuestra gente muy contenta porque cree que por fin tienen gas también como en Europa!






Cuando tienen gas en este pueblo al lado del gasoducto no necesitan usar leña para calentar la casa. Les digo tontos si no cortan leña se cortan entre ellos.






Sin postes de guía para proteger la tubería. ¡Propiedad de Putin! Nadie se atreve a tocar.

Continua


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Al menos hay buenos caminos pequeños con baches. Cuando Americansky trampa en Matrix aquí lo que hago.






¡Teléfono especial en cada pueblo de Rusia que contestas y sales de la matriz Americansky!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

“La contraofensiva ucraniana cerca de Kharkiv está comenzando a parecerse mucho a la contraofensiva que finalmente alejó a las tropas rusas de Kiev y del oeste de Ucrania por completo”, dice ISW.

Y encima los rusos, caen en la misma trampa


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Coñe me voy a registrar en tu foro shur ...



Coño veniros que no hay mongolos ciberputis! Estamos dos y su gato, pero hay buen debate y sin estar en manos del Gremlin. Y la plataforma es cojonuda.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

La artillería de la 53.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania logra un impacto directo en un AFV ruso.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 May 2022)

Con los Orlan-10 siempre sorprenden, a mí me parece una buena idea que hagan algo así, quien sabe si aparte de hacer algo de reconocimiento te puedes encontrar un objetivo fácil y ligero que poder golpear:


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

Mas casualidades


Un edificio histórico está en llamas en el centro de #Irkutsk , #Russia . 


El edificio al lado del TYUZ en el centro de Irkutsk está ardiendo en un área de 800 metros cuadrados, 50 personas fueron evacuadas. El fuego ya se ha extendido al anexo de la TYUZ. Todavía es difícil decir si el propio teatro está en llamas, el Ministerio de Emergencias.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas de la tv rusa desatados , ahora amenazando a Polonia
> Que piensan invadir cómo en el 39? no creo que ahora se atrevan, las cosas han cambiado



Le están dando la razón al Polaco al recordarles que no eran independientes.
Esa culpabilización de sus víctimas, que merecerían ser anuladas como país, muestra lo enferma que es esa sociedad. 

Acabar con el régimen del khanato no es acabar con Rusia, los polacos y rumanos ganaron eliminando su régimen colectivista títere de Rusia. Si se libran de Putin, los rusos no perderían su país.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (13 May 2022)

Te jodes, heredero franquista hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Está cayendo la del pulpo en Belgorod (Rusia)? Alguien sabe algo? He visto un vídeo de artillería dándoles fuerte en un pueblo... pero a saber si no es agit-prop ukra.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno.tener antiaéreos..



tienen los shilka, y al principio de la guerra se vieron algunas unidades, luego nada de nada


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Con los Orlan-10 siempre sorprenden, a mí me parece una buena idea que hagan algo así, quien sabe si aparte de hacer algo de reconocimiento te puedes encontrar un objetivo fácil y ligero que poder golpear:



Pero ese avión de radio control (Que no drone), no puede permanecer estático sobre un blanco y soltar la granada. Y soltando a ojo las granadas con parábola no le van a dar a nada. La única opción de que esas granadas acierten a un blanco es estrellando el Orlan directamente contra el blanco.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pero ese avión de radio control (Que no drone), no puede permanecer estático sobre un blanco y soltar la granada. Y soltando a ojo las granadas con parábola no le van a dar a nada. La única opción de que esas granadas acierten a un blanco es estrellando el Orlan directamente contra el blanco.



Tiras 4 granadas de esas y con mucha suerte le das a algo, y si no le das a nada, pues asustas un poco  El coste de esas granadas es relativamente bajo, por lo que tampoco es mucha pérdida lanzarlas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienen los shilka, y al principio de la guerra se vieron algunas unidades, luego nada de nada



son tunguskas y luego los quemaron ala una hoguera de 120 millones


----------



## Casino (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Ahí van con sus mosin-nagant, ¿quién era el follaputines que se reía de eso?
Se puede reír también del kit de primeros auxilios, lo lleva anudado en el brazo, jojojojojojojojo



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (13 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Está cayendo la del pulpo en Belgorod (Rusia)? Alguien sabe algo? He visto un vídeo de artillería dándoles fuerte en un pueblo... pero a saber si no es agit-prop ukra.



Rusnya escribe que estas son tomas tomadas en el pueblo ucraniano de Solokhi en Belgorod, cuando comenzaron los "aplausos" de los incendios del "bavovnya" allí.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pero ese avión de radio control (Que no drone), no puede permanecer estático sobre un blanco y soltar la granada. Y soltando a ojo las granadas con parábola no le van a dar a nada. La única opción de que esas granadas acierten a un blanco es estrellando el Orlan directamente contra el blanco.



vale mas la granada que el orlan


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusnya escribe que estas son tomas tomadas en el pueblo ucraniano de Solokhi en Belgorod, cuando comenzaron los "aplausos" de los incendios del "bavovnya" allí.



Este es el metraje, exacto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

quiere algo a cambio


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Esta gente esta zumbada.. los polacos se los comen

La Duma estatal rusa ha propuesto que, después de la invasión de Ucrania, Polonia sea invadida y desnazificada a continuación debido a su claro apoyo a los "elementos nazis" en Ucrania y en todo el mundo, al mismo tiempo que brinda ayuda a Ucrania que resulta en la muerte de las tropas rusas. .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

el sultan se parece cada vez mas al khan; crea un conflicto menor para que se le conceda algo. Creo que a este tambien hay que pararle los pies, porque aprovecha cualquier incremento de fuerza para extorsionar más. Ademas el puente de rapefugees a polonia no seria posible sin su colaboracion. El Espiritu de la OTAN es protegerse del imperio ruso, finlandia y suecia quieren unirse, si el turco traiciona ese espiritu pues ATPC


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

el equipo personal de los ucranianos es la leche .. supongo que sera las donaciones de los paises amigos


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## sudden-and sharp (13 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Este es el metraje, exacto.



Pobre gente...


----------



## Visrul (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay decenas de reservistas de Lugansk y Donestk abandonados en el lado ruso de la frontera tras haberse retirado N Kharkov. Nadie les dice nada ni saben qué hacer pero tampoco les permiten regresar. Recordatorio de que 1917 empezó con cosas así.



Efectivamente. No está de más recordar la historia de vez en cuando.


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 May 2022)

Recién salido del horno


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

El SOF ucraniano publicó imágenes adicionales de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de la destrucción de camiones rusos de suministro de combustible y municiones cerca de Vesele en el óblast de Kharkiv hace 10 días.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 May 2022)

Un documental interesante: (creo que es de un oficial prisionero ruso)

La primera parte muestra su vida antes de la guerra, escenas familiares y con amigos (y el problema del alcohol…).

Después, los primeros días de la invasión. Primeros refugiados y restos de alguna base ucraniana, pero nuestro protagonista está bien de ánimo. Vienen los paracaidistas. En sus blogs describe donde está y la fecha (detalle curioso, ya veremos después).

Unos días despues la cosa empieza a ponerse fea. Se ve a su unidad transportando heridos (no se sabe si de otra unidad). Sigue informando sobre su localización pero ya no sabe en que día vive.

Las bajas se acumulan. Un batallón de ingenieros ha sido bombardeado mientras construían un puente.


----------



## Trovador (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un documental interesante: (creo que es de un oficial prisionero ruso)
> 
> La primera parte muestra su vida antes de la guerra, escenas familiares y con amigos (y el problema del alcohol…).
> 
> ...



interesante también el fragmento donde habla con el viejo checheno.


----------



## ELVR (13 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> quiere algo a cambio



La entrada en la UE


----------



## ELVR (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta gente esta zumbada.. los polacos se los comen
> 
> La Duma estatal rusa ha propuesto que, después de la invasión de Ucrania, Polonia sea invadida y desnazificada a continuación debido a su claro apoyo a los "elementos nazis" en Ucrania y en todo el mundo, al mismo tiempo que brinda ayuda a Ucrania que resulta en la muerte de las tropas rusas. .



El primer paso hacia un Nuevo Orden Adolfito style 2.0






Nuevo Orden (nazismo) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

__





Lukashenko se une a Alexander Kots (portavoz militar de Rusia) y también alaba las estrategias ucranianas: "debemos de aprender de su ejército."


Si hace días lo decía Kots... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/alexander-kots-portavoz-estatal-de-guerra-del-kremlin-comienza-a-cuestionar-las-tacticas-militares-rusas-por-primera-vez.1752620/# Kots – The database “PUTIN'S LIST” (spisok-putina.org) Código...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Ojo a la entrevista en SKY del jefe de inteligencia de Defensa de Ucrania. Dicen que van a retomar Donbas y crimea, que en agosto se produce el punto de inflexión y que los combates terminan a final de año. Que Putin tiene varias enfermedades, entre ellas cáncer y que los movimientos para su destitución ya han empezado. Que está en muy mal estado psicológico y físico. 





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada : Page 26 - hdlgp


Foro para hablar de política, economía y sociedad libre de bots y extremismo



hdlgp.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienen los shilka, y al principio de la guerra se vieron algunas unidades, luego nada de nada



Igual que Siria


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

Expectativa triunfalista de los foreros pro rusos en febrero vs Dosis de realidad en mayo (Recopilación de hilos y mensajes)


Expectativa del foro ruso promedio del foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-veamos-a-toda-ukrania-saliendo-a-recibir-a-los-rusos-para-su-paseo-triunfal-por-kiev-que-cuento-contara-la-prensa.1712755/ Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Ostia puta. Eligió el lado malo.


----------



## Mr. Frost (13 May 2022)

Otra perla de la retrasada mental de Liusivaya


----------



## Trovador (13 May 2022)

La guerra RUS-UCR desde otro punto de vista, el generacional:

_Los belicistas en jefe de Rusia tienen alrededor de 70 años. En Ucrania, las personas a cargo de la defensa y las funciones clave del gobierno tienen entre 40 y 30 años. La edad promedio de los funcionarios clave de Rusia es de 64 años. Para Ucrania, el promedio es de 44 años. Es una guerra entre generaciones.

Los ancianos chekistas están tratando de destruir no solo a la nueva generación de la élite ucraniana, sino también a los rusos relativamente jóvenes que podrían y deberían haber reemplazado a la generación de Putin. Es seguro que Putin fracasará en la primera tarea, pero ya ha logrado la segunda. 

La cohorte de edad de Putin ha destruido, no físicamente, a aquellos que podrían haber sacado a Rusia del hoyo que cavaron los ancianos inspectores. Algunos líderes como Navalny (Navalny cumplirá 46 años este año, Zelensky tiene 44) han sido encarcelados.

Los checkists han esclavizado a la próxima generación o los han expulsado del país. Muchos rusos de entre 40 y 30 años trabajan al servicio de los gobernantes cleptocráticos o se han ido al exilio interno o externo.

De hecho, la edad puede no ser un problema si los líderes tienen experiencia en la construcción y gestión de proyectos, ganando elecciones y rindiendo cuentas a los votantes. Esa es exactamente la experiencia que tienen los líderes actuales de Ucrania y la que les falta a los líderes de Rusia.

Si los rusos de 40 y 30 años con una experiencia similar a la de sus pares ucranianos hubieran estado en el poder, no habríamos visto esta guerra.

Todavía espero que los rusos que ahora tienen entre 30 y 20 años tengan la oportunidad de llegar al poder en mi país. En algún momento. Pero no estoy seguro.

En Occidente, una “guerra” entre generaciones que ostensiblemente enfrenta a los jóvenes contra los viejos en una búsqueda de riqueza es un tema de discusión común, particularmente en la izquierda. Pero mira esta guerra... Es cuando se vuelve existencial.

 _


----------



## lowfour (13 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Otra perla de la retrasada mental de Liusivaya



Mira, cuando vivía en Rusia me enrollé y medioligué con unas cuantas rusas... algunas majísimas y encantadoras y preciosas. Pero la mayoría estaban de la puta olla. Es decir, hacían cosas raras de la ostia. Un minuto estaban melosas y al otro minuto se querían pirar. Esa idolatría de las rusas que se cocía en este foro hay que verlo en el contexto del agit-prop del Gnomo comprado a base de talonario. 

La puta loca esta es doblemente loca en tanto y cuanto combina el gen zumbado ruso de síndrome alcohólico fetal con el empoderamiento choni español. Una combinación letal, mucho más peligrosa que los misiles sin Viagra del Gnomo Expansionista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

no veo que el polaco haya dicho ninguna mentira



paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas de la tv rusa desatados , ahora amenazando a Polonia
> Que piensan invadir cómo en el 39? no creo que ahora se atrevan, las cosas han cambiado


----------



## Kalikatres (13 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> De todos los países fronterizos con Rusia, el que más pone en evidencia a esta última es Finlandia.
> 
> Finlandia tiene uno de los mejores sistemas de protección contra la corrupción, uno de los mejores sistemas educativos, un desarrollo humano puntero a nivel global y mil aspectos más en los que da sopas con honda a Rusia siendo insignificante en población y recursos naturales frente al gigante y habiendo formado parte del imperio con anterioridad, lo que deja muy claro que estar fuera es mejor que estar dentro.
> 
> ...



El 30 de noviembre de 1939 el ejercito ruso invadió Finlandia y nadie en el mundo lo podía creer, una nación de sólo 4 millones de habitantes invadida por la extensísima Rusia y su inmenso ejército.
El presidente de EEUU Franklin Roosevelt dijo aquello de “La Unión Soviética ha invadido un vecino tan infinitesimalmente pequeño que no podría hacerle ningún daño posible”, y es que los rusos ya lo llevaban en la sangre “si puedes aplastarlo, para qué negociarlo?”

El ataque fue totalmente abrumador pero una guerra a 40 grados bajo cero no es fácil, máxime si intentamos avanzar en “la tierra de los mil lagos”, y si tenemos la curiosidad de ver en Google Maps por la vista de satélite veremos la gran cantidad de lagos y laberintos para desplazarse por tierra, así que el inmenso ejército ruso se tenía que desplazar obligatoriamente mediante grandes columnas por las carreteras existentes.
Mientras tanto la artillería pesada de se dedicaba a machacar Helsinki de forma inmisericorde siendo los objetivos claramente civiles propagando el terror en pos de una fácil rendición al destruir su capital.
Esto ya se lo esperaban los valerosos finlandeses que se alistaron en masa para defender su patria casi sin material militar, pero muchos, por aquel tiempo tenían su arma y sus esquíes que practicaban desde niños así como la caza en aquellos helados parajes.

Aquellos valerosos soldados se tenían que enfrentar ni más ni menos que a un ejército, inicialmente bien pertrechado, de 400.000 soldados, digo inicialmente porque no fue suficiente el equipo dado el invierno particularmente frio a que se enfrentaban, pero la proporción era muy desfavorable a los finlandeses La infantería era de 1 a 4, aviación de 1 a 10, artillería 1 a 12, y carros de combate de 1 a 192. todo un disparate, pero los finlandeses jugaban en casa, son ingeniosos y unos tipos duros.

Inicialmente pensaban los rusos que serían bien recibidos pero nada más lejos de la realidad pues el odio al invasor era patente, se organizaban y atacaban donde podían al invasor, su tremendo ejército acorazado se veía obligado a avanzar por las largas carreteras donde la única opción era el avance y empezaron a colapsar por la falta de suministros, averías, combustible y los contínuos cortes de carretera producidos por obstáculos casi insalvables como troncos, piedras, destroce de carreteras… 
Y ahí entraba en acción la tremenda habilidad de los soldados que se desplazaban en sus esquíes silenciosamente, se apostaban y atacaban con cócteles molotov! a los vehículos acorazados y carros de combate en medio de unas tremendas e inhumanas temperaturas.
Mientras tanto, los tiradores (y tiradoras!) se apostaban durante horas e incluso días disparando discretamente bajo la nieve para no hacer vaho de la respiración provocando un contínuo goteo de bajas que se unía a la muerte por congelación.
La batalla de Suomussalmi fue un escándalo de bajas rusas con muerte: 27.500 por 900 finlandesas.
Stalin se cabreó mucho y envió 500.000 soldados, 4.000 carros de combate y 3.000 aviones! Echó el resto y ya el frente empezó a desmoronarse pues el ejército finlandés estaba solo y casi sin municiones obligándose a retirarse y a firmar una paz todo lo honrosa que pudo.

Y es que los rusos no aprenden, hay muchas coincidencias históricas con la invasión a Ucrania.
Se merecen ser laminados para siempre.

Foto histórica: Soldados finlandeses desplazándose con esquíes (máscaras antigas o para que no afecte el aire frío a los pulmones?):


----------



## Cui Bono (13 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un documental interesante: (creo que es de un oficial prisionero ruso)
> 
> La primera parte muestra su vida antes de la guerra, escenas familiares y con amigos (y el problema del alcohol…).
> 
> ...



Básicamente, se rindió. Vive demasiado bien en Rusia como para actuar como infantería tras perder su blindado. 

A la hora de la verdad, no mola morir por la Blyatnación, no tienen la misma motivación que los ucros. A la que vio trozos de carne rusa despedazada en la calle tras la explosión de su blindado, pasó a hacer la rata hasta que, finalmente, aceptó que ahí un ruso no pinta una puta mierda y que hay que vivir.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BRUTAL:*
> 
> Se puede saber dónde están las concentraciones de tropas rusas sabiendo el roaming de sus móviles. Luego se quejan de que les matan.



Joder! es que lo tienen que publicar todo!  
En fin, era un secreto a voces.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 May 2022)

Soldados que no saben donde están ni en que mundo viven. Cuando un baño es un tesoro y la muerte llega sin llamar







www.burbuja.info


----------



## legal (13 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Recién salido del horno



Dice irónicamente que donde más han avanzado los rusos es en dirección a Rusia (por la contra ofensiva de Jarkov).


----------



## Josant2022 (13 May 2022)

Madre mía con el programita ruso de los cojones.
Recuerda a la radio aquella que provocó el odio entre tutsis y hutus en Ruanda.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo a la entrevista en SKY del jefe de inteligencia de Defensa de Ucrania. Dicen que van a retomar Donbas y crimea, que en agosto se produce el punto de inflexión y que los combates terminan a final de año. Que Putin tiene varias enfermedades, entre ellas cáncer y que los movimientos para su destitución ya han empezado. Que está en muy mal estado psicológico y físico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, agosto, tanto?


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 May 2022)

Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.

La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



podian haber atacado satelites con misiles y no lo han hecho, tampoco han podido hackearlos. Los rusos son muy pretenciosos si se pensaban que iban a ganar la guerra por aterrorizar a todo el mundo por sus cojones mongoles. La realidad es mas tozuda que el despotismo!


----------



## At4008 (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



La mitad de lo que dice es inventado. Lanza argumentos a voleo.


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendice un misil llamado Satán
> Un poco incongruente no?



Bueno sería saber con exactitud qué neumáticos lleva esa maqueta. Seguramente chinos.


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El problema de Rusia con este tema no esque el rusito medio tenga que dejar su coche 6 meses parado porque tiene un sensor fabricado en Europa roto.
> 
> Es el transporte logistico.Camion averiado,camion que se queda parado unos cuantos meses.
> 
> ...



Sin llegar a los autos hetero patriarcales. Pienso en refrigeración industrial, maquinaria vial, aviación, comunicación, aparatos médicos, cuánto pueden soportar?
Ni hablar de caer en default, ahí la actividad privada queda afuera de la toma de crédito. 
El panorama es durísimo.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Otra perla de la retrasada mental de Liusivaya



Va hasta arriba de coca la turcomongola loca del coño.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

se dira lo que se quiera, pero tiene cara de estar disfrutando con la devacle rusa


----------



## Tusade (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Al menos hay buenos caminos pequeños con baches. Cuando Americansky trampa en Matrix aquí lo que hago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene su encanto...


----------



## Alpharius (14 May 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Otra perla de la retrasada mental de Liusivaya



Justificando la invasión a otro país que no les ha hecho nada, alegrándose de que maten a ucranianos de hambre y argumentando que las cosas se consiguen por la fuerza.

Liberal dice que es.


----------



## At4008 (14 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Va hasta arriba de coca la turcomongola loca del coño.



Yo también creo que la liusivaya se mete sustancias. Esa locura no parece "natural".


----------



## favelados (14 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ojo a la entrevista en SKY del jefe de inteligencia de Defensa de Ucrania. Dicen que van a retomar Donbas y crimea, que en agosto se produce el punto de inflexión y que los combates terminan a final de año. Que Putin tiene varias enfermedades, entre ellas cáncer y que los movimientos para su destitución ya han empezado. Que está en muy mal estado psicológico y físico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El punto de inflexión está más cerca..

340 artilleros ya formados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

parece un buen canal de resumenes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Sigue siendo normal la vida en Rusia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran ejemplo de border line ruski medio



paconan dijo:


> Mas casualidades
> 
> 
> Un edificio histórico está en llamas en el centro de #Irkutsk , #Russia .
> ...



Lo más típico de Rusia son las matrioskas y los edificios en llamas. Nada de que preocuparse.



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



Jojojojo que tío más grande. "No no queremos usar ordenadores para hacer los cálculos, que luego se va la luz y que, eh? Mucho mejor a mano"


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sin llegar a los autos hetero patriarcales. Pienso en refrigeración industrial, maquinaria vial, aviación, comunicación, aparatos médicos, cuánto pueden soportar?
> Ni hablar de caer en default, ahí la actividad privada queda afuera de la toma de crédito.
> El panorama es durísimo.



En el reino unido estamos teniendo problemas de suministro puntuales

Productos quimicos de tratamiento de agua
Medicinas de terapia de tratamiento hormonal
Tubos de analisis de sangre
Problemas con piezas de recambio

Y SOLO hay un incremento de papeleo y el IVA de lo que viene de la UE

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que le va a pasar a rusia en 6 meses


----------



## gargamelix (14 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El general que está tomando notas se está aguantando la risa, lo que en esta gente que es experta en cara de poker quiere decir que el descojone es grande.



Alpharius dijo:


> Justificando la invasión a otro país que no les ha hecho nada, alegrándose de que maten a ucranianos de hambre y argumentando que las cosas se consiguen por la fuerza.
> 
> Liberal dice que es.



Rusia es la antítesis del liberalismo.

Los que dicen ser liberales y apoyan a Rusia sólo puede ser por dos cosas:

1) Mienten.
2) "_Les falta una papa pal kilo_".

en este caso puede que las dos cosas.


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Ya hay propuestas de quitar las Fallas a Valencia y moverlas a Jarkov:


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Este video debéis verlo. Entrevistan rusos en Rusia. Mirad la respuesta del primero de ellos!!!!!!!!!


Parece que algunos saben lo que pasa y no están muy contentos.


----------



## Dadaista (14 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El punto de inflexión está más cerca..
> 
> 340 artilleros ya formados



El punto de inflexión siempre que Rusia no se sienta acorralada y use armas nucleares


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> El punto de inflexión siempre que Rusia no se sienta acorralada y use armas nucleares



Eso y la nube radioactiva llega a kursk o Minsk...un plan perfecto sin fisuras


----------



## At4008 (14 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Este video debéis verlo. Entrevistan rusos en Rusia. Mirad la respuesta del primero de ellos!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Parece que algunos saben lo que pasa y no están muy contentos.



Muy bueno. Se hace el despistado y luego dice "loot washing machine...."


----------



## FernandoIII (14 May 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo también creo que la liusivaya se mete sustancias. Esa locura no parece "natural".



Tiene un tatuaje que pone MDMA y es del país más borracho y drogadicto de la historia de la humanidad. Es bastante obvio que va hasta arriba de coca en todos sus videos y que también hace drogas más duras (anfetas, heroína y un largo etcétera).


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



Los rusos usan mapa y regla porque viven en el SXX, eso es bueno para bombardear infraestructura civil, hospitales materno infantiles, colegios y residencias. Asesinar mujeres embarazadas, ancianos enfermos y niños

Eso de que en "una guerra convencional" de donde sale? Joder, mas "convencional" que esto, con el 90% del ejercito ruso en ucrania...

Por último eso de que los rusos son cojonudos en medidas de guerra electronica no se lo cree ni el, si tan buenos son (y a la vista del material capturado la electronica es de hace 30 años) por que no lo estan usando? Por que estan dejando que los ucranianos les machaquen con fuego de artilleria controlado por dron?

Ahora dira que es una finta para que los ucras gasten municion hasta que se queden sin ella y asi la artilleria que tengan no les sirva de nada, como el que compra un coche caro y luego no tiene para gasolina o cambio de aceite

La "tactica Porsche Cayenne"


----------



## tomcat ii (14 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Tiene un tatuaje que pone MDMA y es del país más borracho y drogadicto de la historia de la humanidad. Es bastante obvio que va hasta arriba de coca en todos sus videos y en que también hace drogas más duras (amfetas, heroína y un largo etcétera).



Que noooo, que Rusia es un país supertradicionalista, las mujeres llegan todas vírgenes al matrimonio y solo beben agua y zumo de naranja los domingos. Los ojos vidriosos son de pasar los días estudiando la biblia ortodoxa y haciendo punto de cruz con hilo muy fino. Tambien las rodillas peladas son de tanta oración y no de comer pollas en el wc como dicen algunos críticos.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Que noooo, que Rusia es un país supertradicionalista, las mujeres llegan todas vírgenes al matrimonio y solo beben agua y zumo de naranja los domingos. Los ojos vidriosos son de pasar los días estudiando la biblia ortodoxa y haciendo punto de cruz con hilo muy fino. Tambien las rodillas peladas son de tanta oración y no de comer pollas en el wc como dicen algunos críticos.



Aquí una turcomongola bailando y alabando a cristorey en medio de su barrio.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)

Duros combates, prácticamente cuerpo a cuerpo, entre fuerzas especiales y soldados atrincherados.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

Militar georgiano en electrobike en algún lugar del distrito de Kharkiv.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

Aqui vemos los objetivos rusos segun van pasando los dias


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

Intentaron retirarse sin usar los pontones.. vamos un plan sin fisuras y vemos aqui el resultado. "El segundo mejor ejército del mundo" "Se meten en los pirineos en 3 semanas"


Así que sobre la posible retirada de una imagen posterior (como dos nuevos naufragios). Primero escéptico, pero las imágenes SAR 2022-05-13 06 : 11 muestran 6 de 8 torretas en el agua. El informe dice que los tanques se retiran con los barriles invertidos; vea las pistas que conducen.


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



Lo de "Mr Fintas" es un ejercicio de cinismo puro y de autoconvencimiento


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

El JEMAD sueco con arma y participando con sus tropas


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



Sólo por curiosidad. ¿De quien está hablando cuando se refiere a un profesional?


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

La mayor amenaza son ellos mismos, su hipocresía y su propaganda 

El diputado de Zaputin, Zhuravlev, nuevamente asumió el chantaje nuclear Alexei Zhuravlev dijo que Estados Unidos está haciendo "todo para comenzar la Tercera Guerra Mundial". "Rusia puede lanzar el primer ataque nuclear. Esto sucederá si existe una amenaza para la existencia de la Federación Rusa", dice. 


*La Duma estatal calificó la condición para el uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia.*
Diputado Zhuravlev: Rusia utilizará armas nucleares en caso de amenaza a la existencia del país 


https://news.ru/russia/v-gosdume-nazvali-uslovie-dlya-primeneniya-rossiej-yadernogo-oruzhiya/


----------



## Dadaista (14 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso y la nube radioactiva llega a kursk o Minsk...un plan perfecto sin fisuras



Quien dice que la tire en Ucrania? Puede tirarla en cualquier sitio para intimidar. Imagino que las tendrá de diversa potencia.


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso y la nube radioactiva llega a kursk o Minsk...un plan perfecto sin fisuras



Después de lo visto en Chernobil, que cavaron en el suelo radioactivo me parece que es un riesgo que están dispuestos a asumir. Desde luego es un riesgo mas asumible que una derrota, que ahora mismo ya es posible


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo de "Mr Fintas" es un ejercicio de cinismo puro y de autoconvencimiento



El mister Dorithov tiene que seguir inventando historias porque no le queda otra, toda su "imagen" publica en este foro de mierda (que ya ves tu) es darselas de experto en asuntos militares rusos, algo que hasta ahora no era mas que algo academico

hasta ahora, que en vista de lo ocurrido en los ultimos dos meses y medio, tan mierda es el ejercito ruso como el; conocimiento del idiota del zhurullov


----------



## wingardian leviosa (14 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> El punto de inflexión siempre que Rusia no se sienta acorralada y use armas nucleares





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso y la nube radioactiva llega a kursk o Minsk...un plan perfecto sin fisuras



La respuesta internacional ha sido bastante proporcionada. Rusia envía aviones, se envían S-300. Rusia envía tanques, se envían anticarros, drones y artillería, Rusia envía barcos, se envían misiles anti-buque.

Entiendo que Rusia es consciente que occidente no quiere escalar la situación, pero también es verdad que son muy subnormales.

Me espero cualquier cosa la verdad.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:
> 
> ...



El comentarista militar que dice seguro que es él mismo que se auto responde en los comentarios.

Es bochornosa la historia que se han montado durante años sobre la guerra de Ucrania en este foro.

Es un claro ejemplo de "dato mata relato" , compruebas muertes o hechos y resulta que es todo una filfa maniquea.


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

Eeuu les ha dicho ya dos veces a los Rusos que paren la guerra: cuando hundieron el mosca por boca de Biden, y con la derrota en Jarkov, por el Secretario de estado. Si siguen es porque confían en que se rompa la alianza contra ellos o por que son unos asnos.


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Intentaron retirarse sin usar los pontones.. vamos un plan sin fisuras y vemos aqui el resultado. "El segundo mejor ejército del mundo" "Se meten en los pirineos en 3 semanas"
> 
> 
> Así que sobre la posible retirada de una imagen posterior (como dos nuevos naufragios). Primero escéptico, pero las imágenes SAR 2022-05-13 06 : 11 muestran 6 de 8 torretas en el agua. El informe dice que los tanques se retiran con los barriles invertidos; vea las pistas que conducen.



de libro

A *rout* /raʊt/ is a panicked, disorderly and undisciplined retreat of troops from a battlefield, following a collapse in a given unit's command authority, unit cohesion and combat morale (_esprit de corps_). 









Rout - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Sólo por curiosidad. ¿De quien está hablando cuando se refiere a un profesional?



Le está respondiendo a uno de los que comentan en su blog que dice que es militar profesional.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 May 2022)

Lo de la retirada de Kharkov es todo propaganda ucraniana y el fallido cruce del río sí ha ocurrido pero no ha sido para tanto (solo destruyeron una docena de tanque rusos y dos camiones) y fue todo gracias a los americanos:


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo de la retirada de Kharkov es todo propaganda ucraniana y el fallido cruce del río sí ha ocurrido pero no ha sido para tanto (solo destruyeron una docena de tanque rusos y dos camiones) y fue todo gracias a los americanos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057723
> 
> ...



Los "azares de la guerra".

Que puto genio.

A veces parece que sea un CM de la OTAN ridiculizando al pro ruso medio.


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Con esta decisión Polonia corta ingresos a Rusia, de ahí los propagandistas televisivos desatados contra Polonia

#Poland ha prohibido a #Russia transportar gas del gasoducto Yamal-Europa a través de su territorio.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A veces parece que sea un CM de la OTAN ridiculizando al pro ruso medio.



Yo es que cada día lo sospecho más.


----------



## Ricardiano (14 May 2022)

De los creadores de éxitos de crítica y público como los tanque rusos tienen una armadura reactiva que los hace invulnerables a misiles anticarro e incluso a los apache. Los portaviones yanquis no se atreven a acercarse a ningún sitio porque los hunden a la primera. O los chechenos son la infantería de élite definitiva. 

Llego el éxito definitivo, y claramente mi película favorita, los rusos tienen una guerra electrónica que la OTAN no tiene nada que hacer. Pulsan un botón y todo esos aviones, barcos y tanques modernos se desconectan. Chatarras de decenas o cientos de millones que no sirven para nada ante el ingenio ruso (recuerden el lápiz vs la tinta espacial). 

Lastima que la realidad sea que son incapaces de desconectar ni los drones comerciales comprados en ali express. 

Son un meme.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> La respuesta internacional ha sido bastante proporcionada. Rusia envía aviones, se envían S-300. Rusia envía tanques, se envían anticarros, drones y artillería, Rusia envía barcos, se envían misiles anti-buque.
> 
> Entiendo que Rusia es consciente que occidente no quiere escalar la situación, pero también es verdad que son muy subnormales.
> 
> Me espero cualquier cosa la verdad.



la cosa es que rusia simple y llanamente rusia quiere invadir toda ucrania...como si esto fuera 1898 se pudiera hacer eso ...


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo de la retirada de Kharkov es todo propaganda ucraniana y el fallido cruce del río sí ha ocurrido pero no ha sido para tanto (solo destruyeron una docena de tanque rusos y dos camiones) y fue todo gracias a los americanos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057723
> 
> ...



Sigue con la misma cantinela, niega la mayor, todo es mentira, propaganda o fotos falsas, cuando los rusos se siguen retirando "es parte del plan", todo lo destruido es material viejo o soldados sacrificables de Dombas o Lugansk, gente que no cuenta

En lo unico que tiene razon es que la batalla del cruce del rio los usanos les dieron informacion al minuto y al milimetro a los ucranianos, esa historia del zapador ucra que estudio los mapas y adivino las intenciones rusas es poco convincente. Pero conviene que lo digan asi

Por cierto, si el mismo Zurullov admite que los usanos estan pasando imagenes de satelite y poco antes decia que los rusos son la hostia en medidas de guerra electronica y tienen capacidad de destruir los satelites usanos, por que no lo hacen?


----------



## Al-paquia (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo de la retirada de Kharkov es todo propaganda ucraniana y el fallido cruce del río sí ha ocurrido pero no ha sido para tanto (solo destruyeron una docena de tanque rusos y dos camiones) y fue todo gracias a los americanos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057723
> 
> ...


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por cierto, si el mismo Zurullov admite que los usanos estan pasando imagenes de satelite y poco antes decia que los rusos son la hostia en medidas de guerra electronica y tienen capacidad de destruir los satelites usanos, por que no lo hacen?



Que USA esta pasando imágenes de satélite en tiempo real y haciendo labores de inteligencia lo ha dicho al principio de la invasión hasta la secretaria de prensa de la casa blanca en prime time.


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Son un meme.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Rusia ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico a Finlandia: operador finlandés



Rusia desconectó a Finlandia de su red eléctrica. La razón oficial es que la parte finlandesa no paga la electricidad suministrada. Pero sabemos que la Federación Rusa decidió de esta manera “castigar” a Finlandia por esforzarse por unirse a la OTAN.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sigue con la misma cantinela, niega la mayor, todo es mentira, propaganda o fotos falsas, cuando los rusos se siguen retirando "es parte del plan", todo lo destruido es material viejo o soldados sacrificables de Dombas o Lugansk, gente que no cuenta
> 
> En lo unico que tiene razon es que la batalla del cruce del rio los usanos les dieron informacion al minuto y al milimetro a los ucranianos, esa historia del zapador ucra que estudio los mapas y adivino las intenciones rusas es poco convincente. Pero conviene que lo digan asi
> 
> Por cierto, si el mismo Zurullov admite que los usanos estan pasando imagenes de satelite y poco antes decia que los rusos son la hostia en medidas de guerra electronica y tienen capacidad de destruir los satelites usanos, por que no lo hacen?



Porque les dan pena los satélites


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia suspende el suministro eléctrico a Finlandia


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sigue con la misma cantinela, niega la mayor, todo es mentira, propaganda o fotos falsas, cuando los rusos se siguen retirando "es parte del plan", todo lo destruido es material viejo o soldados sacrificables de Dombas o Lugansk, gente que no cuenta
> 
> En lo unico que tiene razon es que la batalla del cruce del rio los usanos les dieron informacion al minuto y al milimetro a los ucranianos, *esa historia del zapador ucra que estudio los mapas y adivino las intenciones rusas es poco convincente*. Pero conviene que lo digan asi
> 
> Por cierto, si el mismo Zurullov admite que los usanos estan pasando imagenes de satelite y poco antes decia que los rusos son la hostia en medidas de guerra electronica y tienen capacidad de destruir los satelites usanos, por que no lo hacen?



No del todo. Tras los sucesos del 2014 los analistas militares yanquis estudiaron la composición de los BTG rusos, sus virtudes y defectos para un hipotético enfrentamiento entre BTG´s (rusos) y BTC´s (yanquis). A la hora de diseñar sus tácticas, los yanquis se fijaron en las acciones que realizaron los ucras entonces para debilitar a las formaciones rusas:

_El grupo táctico del batallón ruso (BTG) es una organización táctica modular creada a partir de una brigada del ejército ruso guarnecida para desplegar poder de combate en zonas de conflicto. Los BTG fueron típicamente efectivos en operaciones de combate en Ucrania entre 2013 y 2015, *pero en varias ocasiones, los BTG fueron derrotados tácticamente por unidades del ejército regular ucraniano a pesar de la superioridad rusa en potencia de fuego, guerra electrónica (EW) y artillería de defensa aérea (ADA)*_*
*
_Este artículo investiga las debilidades que permitieron a las unidades del ejército ucraniano derrotar a los BTG rusos y describe las tácticas que un equipo de combate de brigada estadounidense (BCT) puede emplear para crear oportunidades similares para derrotar tácticamente a un BTG si es necesario en un conflicto futuro._

En el artículo hay párrafos llamativos:

_Los BTG se despliegan rápidamente desde la guarnición por ferrocarril. Sin embargo, para la logística de campo, el BTG requiere* una red de carreteras y puentes porque sus camionetas no tienen las mismas características de movilidad que sus vehículos de combate*. Los representantes paramilitares distribuyen suministros utilizando vehículos privados de movilidad variable (limitada). La falta de apoyo logístico táctico puede haber impedido que los BTG rusos persiguieran a las unidades ucranianas derrotadas, que a menudo podían reconstituirse a menos de 50 kilómetros de la antigua LdC. *Desde el punto de vista médico*, los BTG *tienen recursos de tratamiento de campo y evacuación médica profesional (medevac) muy limitados*. Su incapacidad para brindar atención avanzada a los soldados heridos rápidamente *aumentó las muertes debido a heridas, lo que tuvo un gran efecto psicológico*, hizo que sus comandantes fueran más adversos al riesgo desmontado y redujo la capacidad de un BTG para regenerar el poder de combate._

Este especialmente:

_...vale la pena resaltar que el comandante BTG es tan adverso al riesgo como los comandantes estadounidenses, aunque por diferentes razones. Los líderes tácticos estadounidenses saben que la pérdida de vidas puede erosionar el apoyo público en casa y en los países socios de la coalición, pero están dispuestos a aceptar más riesgos para los equipos* porque confían en que serán reparados o reemplazados*. De manera similar, los líderes tácticos rusos están preocupados por el impacto que tienen las bajas en el apoyo público y el reclutamiento; *el principal contraste* es que los líderes rusos no pueden aceptar tanto riesgo para el equipo porque *no hay garantía de un reemplazo rápido. Incluso los equipos económicos y estándar, como los vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) de cuadricópteros, solo están disponibles en cantidades limitadas y su adquisición lleva tiempo.*_


----------



## gargamelix (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> "Rusia puede lanzar el primer ataque nuclear. Esto sucederá si existe una amenaza para la existencia de la Federación Rusa"



Ellos están amenazando constantemente la existencia del resto del mundo y la suya propia con sus armas nucleares y esas declaraciones.

Siguiendo ese razonamiento deberían tirarse una encima, ya lo he dicho alguna vez.



César Borgia dijo:


> Que USA esta pasando imágenes de satélite en tiempo real y haciendo labores de inteligencia lo ha dicho al principio de la invasión hasta la secretaria de prensa de la casa blanca en prime time.



Lo dijo hasta Borrell. No lo han ocultado nunca que proporcionarían información del TERRITORIO UCRANIANO a Ucrania. No así del territorio de Rusia, eso no lo han dicho.

Rusia intenta ciberataques contra satélites, un día antes de retomar Rusia la invasión de Ucrania la UE denunció un ciberataque ruso a un satélite.

Otra cosa es que no le estén saliendo bien los ataques, pero lo intentan.


----------



## gargamelix (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia suspende el suministro eléctrico a Finlandia





paconan dijo:


> Rusia ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico a Finlandia: operador finlandés



Lo he comentado en otro hilo por ahí. Finlandia ya estaba reduciendo las importaciones de energía eléctrica de Rusia desde hace tiempo. Hace unos meses se puso en funcionamiento una nueva central nuclear y en estas semanas su producción ya debe andar a cerca del 100%.

Para el gas y el petroleo tiene cerca a Noruega y sus consumos no son muy exagerados. El problema lo tienen otros países, Finlandia no va a tener dramas con el suministro energético.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Eeuu les ha dicho ya dos veces a los Rusos que paren la guerra: cuando hundieron el mosca por boca de Biden, y con la derrota en Jarkov, por el Secretario de estado. Si siguen es porque confían en que se rompa la alianza contra ellos o *por que son unos asnos.*



Lo marcado en negrita. Si confían en que se rompa la coalición lo último que deberían hacer es ir amenazando a terceros países...eso no ayuda.


----------



## el arquitecto (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico a Finlandia: operador finlandés
> 
> 
> 
> Rusia desconectó a Finlandia de su red eléctrica. La razón oficial es que la parte finlandesa no paga la electricidad suministrada. Pero sabemos que la Federación Rusa decidió de esta manera “castigar” a Finlandia por esforzarse por unirse a la OTAN.



pues podrían hacer lo mismo con el petróleo a alemania, o el gas... 

ah, no, que se quedan sin pasta


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

Polonia y Lituania han firmado nuevos acuerdos de defensa. Los 2 países intentarán sellar una serie de adquisiciones conjuntas de armas, incluyendo múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes y capacidades de defensa costera. PL y LT también acordaron fortalecer su cooperación en defensa cibernética.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Intentaron retirarse sin usar los pontones.. vamos un plan sin fisuras y vemos aqui el resultado. "El segundo mejor ejército del mundo" "Se meten en los pirineos en 3 semanas"
> 
> 
> Así que sobre la posible retirada de una imagen posterior (como dos nuevos naufragios). Primero escéptico, pero las imágenes SAR 2022-05-13 06 : 11 muestran 6 de 8 torretas en el agua. El informe dice que los tanques se retiran con los barriles invertidos; vea las pistas que conducen.



Y estos pretendían desembarcar en Odessa en una operación anfibia.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

No es solo que Rusia esté perdiendo tanques, es que está perdiendo muchos de sus mejores y más modernos tanques lo que es tan llamativo. Incluso luchando contra un enemigo que no tiene superioridad aérea, la vulnerabilidad del tanque parece muy alta.

Los tanques son vulnerables cuando falta un componente de armas combinadas o es débil. Rusia no tiene suficiente infantería para proteger sus tanques de los equipos ATGM, y están luchando para suprimir/destruir la artillería ucraniana que los está ubicando con vehículos aéreos no tripulados comerciales.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia y Lituania han firmado nuevos acuerdos de defensa. Los 2 países intentarán sellar una serie de adquisiciones conjuntas de armas, incluyendo múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes y capacidades de defensa costera. PL y LT también acordaron fortalecer su cooperación en defensa cibernética.



Ese trocito gris que hay entre los dos que pase a llamarse _Królewiec _o _Karaliaučius_


----------



## Dr Polux (14 May 2022)

Les van a desmontar la flota rusa con estos juguetitos

*Israel acuerda equipar a Ucrania con el sistema Blue Spear a través de Estonia: informe*

*Según los informes, Estonia solicitó a Israel su autorización para transferir un sistema de misiles tierra-mar Blue Spear (5G SSM) a Ucrania.*

Israel accedió a la solicitud de Estonia de equipar a Ucrania con el sistema de misiles tierra-mar Blue Spear (5G SSM) , informó el viernes el periodista ucraniano Rostyslav Demchuk.


Estonia, que compró un número no especificado de sistemas Blue Spear de su fabricante Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) en octubre de 2021, solicitó a Israel su autorización para transferir uno de los sistemas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que actualmente defienden a Ucrania contra la invasión rusa .


Israel cumplió con la solicitud de la nación báltica, según Demchuk.

El sistema de misiles Blue Spear es uno de los sistemas de misiles antibuque más avanzados del mundo, lo que permite el lanzamiento desde plataformas terrestres con vuelo a alta velocidad subsónica. 


El sistema antibuque será fundamental en el teatro del sur de Ucrania, que gira principalmente en torno a las batallas navales en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov.


El informe ucraniano llega después de un informe de _Ha'aretz_ de principios de mayo que indica que Israel se inclina por expandir su ayuda a Ucrania, incluido el envío de asistencia militar .


El aumento de la ayuda sería un "paso sustancial" en comparación con lo que Israel ya ha proporcionado, y sería más simbólico y "no incluiría cantidades sustanciales de suministros" debido a la ayuda ya proporcionada por Estados Unidos y los países europeos, según el informe. '


Jerusalem ha estado tratando de lograr un equilibrio entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero _Ha'aretz_ citó a una fuente que dijo que Estados Unidos y algunos países europeos esperan que Israel adopte una postura más clara con respecto a de qué lado está “y que respalde su decisión con hechos y no solo declaraciones”.





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

La doctrina soviética, y sin duda es la que ejerce Rusia, es la de maniobra de tanques seguidos de oleadas de infantería. El batallón táctico se ha mostrado una herramienta defectuosa: desgajar una brigada, que si tiene tropas auxiliares, alimentación, médicos, apoyo logística, se ha mostrado un error. Imagino que los estrategas españoles habrán tomado nota.


----------



## legal (14 May 2022)

Finlandia tiene 4 centrales nucleares, con las que consigue el 70% de la electricidad que necesita. Realmente puede prescindir de Rusia en materia energética.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

puede montar fallas a 400km, es magnifico

*Blue Spear and Sea Serpent missile systems[edit]*
_In 2020, Israel's IAI and Singapore's ST Engineering started a 50/50 joint venture company called Proteus Advanced Systems to develop, produce and market a derivative of the Gabriel V called the Blue Spear missile system (Blue Spear). The missile has both sea and deep land attack capabilities with enhanced maneuverability for littoral environments. The warhead employs an active radar-homing seeker, accurate INS-based navigation capabilities, beyond-line-of-sight (BLOS) capability and a robust system which is immune to GPS disruptions and maximal accuracy target acquisition. The system is equipped with a variety of deception means to achieve its mission and cope with the different battle-field challenges. ST Engineering’s role in the Blue Spear’s development includes the design, development and production of major subsystems like the booster motor and warhead whilst IAI focuses on other parts. In 2021, IAI and Thales jointly market a variant of Gabriel V or Blue Spear called Sea Serpent to the Royal Navy to replace its ageing Harpoon missile system. At DSEI 2021, IAI revealed that Sea Serpent is developed in parallel with the Blue Spear and based on the Gabriel V missile system and/or older variants. IAI added that Sea Serpent has a low profile mode or sea skimming range of greater than 290km [11].This range corresponds with the overall Gabriel V's range of 200km to 400km, depending on flight profile. Hence, the Sea Serpent or Blue Spear missile can engage targets at distances of up to 400km.

In October 2021, it was announced that the Estonian Defence Forces purchased the Blue Spear missile system with a maximum range of 290km (flight profile not mentioned).[12] It is also rumored that both Israel and Singapore already use variants of the Gabriel V which replaces their older Harpoon missiles. Blue Spear or Sea Serpent or Gabriel V allows both countries to conduct deep land, littoral and open sea surgical strikes effectively. On 13 May, 2022, it was reported that Israel gave permission to Estonia to give Ukraine one Blue Spear 5G SSM rocket complex._




Dr Polux dijo:


> Les van a desmontar la flota rusa con estos juguetitos
> 
> *Israel acuerda equipar a Ucrania con el sistema Blue Spear a través de Estonia: informe*
> 
> ...


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo he comentado en otro hilo por ahí. Finlandia ya estaba reduciendo las importaciones de energía eléctrica de Rusia desde hace tiempo. Hace unos meses se puso en funcionamiento una nueva central nuclear y en estas semanas su producción ya debe andar a cerca del 100%.
> 
> Para el gas y el petroleo tiene cerca a Noruega y sus consumos no son muy exagerados. El problema lo tienen otros países, Finlandia no va a tener dramas con el suministro energético.



Sobre un 10% creo que necesitan ahora de Rusia, de hecho ya cuentan con la ayuda de Suecia 

La vicepresidenta de Fingrid, Reima Paivinen, "confía en que no habrá mayores problemas". Se espera que Suecia proporcione capacidad suficiente.


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Le está respondiendo a uno de los que comentan en su blog que dice que es militar profesional.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057716



No está mal informado en algunas cosas pero es bastante cuñado. Un dato ¿Si la OTAN ha finiquitado el arma de artillería, qué es lo que está reventando ruskys con precisión y a distancias impensables para ellos hasta ahora?


----------



## Cui Bono (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No es solo que Rusia esté perdiendo tanques, es que está perdiendo muchos de sus mejores y más modernos tanques lo que es tan llamativo. Incluso luchando contra un enemigo que no tiene superioridad aérea, la vulnerabilidad del tanque parece muy alta.
> 
> Los tanques son vulnerables cuando falta un componente de armas combinadas o es débil. Rusia no tiene suficiente infantería para proteger sus tanques de los equipos ATGM, y están luchando para suprimir/destruir la artillería ucraniana que los está ubicando con vehículos aéreos no tripulados comerciales.



No tiene ninguno la superioridad aérea. Es un triunfo de la inteligencia militar occidental. Primero acumulan MANPADS, ocultan en lo posible toda la preparación del nuevo ejército y, cuando cae el oso en la trampa, quedan anulados los cielos y el que apuesta por la guerrilla al estilo Finlandés, ya con barra libre de anticarros guiados, gana, porque no hay ningún helicóptero que les busque porque caerían con los heatseekers. 

En una segunda fase, los carros ukros saldrán en tromba, con infantería de apoyo con anticarro y con una oleada de obuses 155 desde 40 km atrás abriéndoles el camino con drones de apoyo. Esto lo sabían los rusos, pero no saben pensar a largo plazo ni poner medios que tiren del carro en la misma dirección o que no metan la mano.

Es una genialidad fruto del esfuerzo intelectual de mentes que han llegado a su puesto por mérito, muy superiores la fuerza bruta de sus contrincantes y a la ausencia de lógica y trabajo previo de sus decisiones ejercida por militares inferiores (empíricamente demostrado a estas alturas de la guerra) que véte a saber tú si realmente merecen su puesto por conocimientos o solo han medrado políticamente. 

Occidente siempre tendrá mejores mentes, mejor pagadas y motivadas, porque el colectivismo solo produce mediocridad y un sentimiento hostil que es fruto de los complejos de inferioridad a los que llegan tras comprobar empíricamente que son un desastre organizando y ejecutando sus planes. 

A disfrutar lo rusificado, perdedores!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Cada nacion se adapta a sus circunstancias. España tiene 2 frentes; el marítimo y la quintacolumna. En el caso de España lo fundamental es la superioridad aero-naval. Luego cerrar embajadas rusas en el otro frente y tal.

Marruecos en cambio tiene frentes terrestres muy amplios; por argelia. Eso divierte esfuerzos para que no puedan centrarse en mejorar el aeronaval, cosa que españa puede dedicarle expertise. De todos modos las peores amenazas a españa provienen de la quintacolumna.



Nicors dijo:


> La doctrina soviética, y sin duda es la que ejerce Rusia, es la de maniobra de tanques seguidos de oleadas de infantería. El batallón táctico se ha mostrado una herramienta defectuosa: desgajar una brigada, que si tiene tropas auxiliares, alimentación, médicos, apoyo logística, se ha mostrado un error. Imagino que los estrategas españoles habrán tomado nota.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sobre un 10% creo que necesitan ahora de Rusia, de hecho ya cuentan con la ayuda de Suecia
> 
> La vicepresidenta de Fingrid, Reima Paivinen, "confía en que no habrá mayores problemas". Se espera que Suecia proporcione capacidad suficiente.



100% Occidente, te ayudo y nos beneficiamos. En el este les provocan choteándose de su soberanía aérea y empiezan con mamoneos de que si mayormente en Finlandia hay rusos étnicos, como insinuando que algún cacho les van a quitar pronto. 

Hay que sufrir un retraso mental severo para ser prorruso en España. No hay nada en ese país y su geopolítica que no se pueda resumir en "si puedo, te apalizo y te robo, porque soy más fuerte". Así les va.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Les van a desmontar la flota rusa con estos juguetitos
> 
> *Israel acuerda equipar a Ucrania con el sistema Blue Spear a través de Estonia: informe*
> 
> ...



Claramente a por Crimea, que va a ser desmilitarizada por las bravas.

Otro jakemate de Tito Chaputín, perdiendo el mar báltico casi al completo y liberándose así mucho armamento que se mueve primero del oeste al este (Escandinavia) y luego hacia el Mar Negro. 

Apostaron por la fuerza, van a tener fuerza en el lado contrario.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

*El presidente Niinistö habló con el presidente ruso Putin*

*Oficina del Presidente de la República de Finlandia
Comunicado de prensa 32/2022
14 de mayo de 2022*

El presidente de la República de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, tuvo una llamada telefónica con el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, el sábado 14 de mayo de 2022.

El presidente Niinistö le dijo al presidente Putin cuán fundamentalmente las demandas rusas a fines de 2021 con el objetivo de evitar que los países se unan a la OTAN y la invasión masiva de Ucrania por parte de Rusia en febrero de 2022 han alterado el entorno de seguridad de Finlandia. El presidente Niinistö anunció que Finlandia decide buscar el ingreso en la OTAN en los próximos días.

El presidente Niinistö señaló que ya le había dicho al presidente Putin en su primera reunión en 2012 que cada nación independiente maximiza su seguridad. Esto es lo que está sucediendo ahora, también. Al unirse a la OTAN, Finlandia fortalece su propia seguridad y asume su responsabilidad. No está lejos de nadie más. También en el futuro, Finlandia quiere ocuparse de las cuestiones prácticas derivadas de ser vecino de Rusia de manera correcta y profesional.

“La conversación fue directa y directa y se llevó a cabo sin agravantes. Se consideró importante evitar las tensiones”, dice el presidente Niinistö.

El presidente Niinistö reiteró su profunda preocupación por el sufrimiento humano causado por la guerra que Rusia libra en Ucrania. El presidente Niinistö subrayó el imperativo de la paz. También transmitió los mensajes sobre asegurar la evacuación de civiles entregados a principios de la misma semana por el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy.

La llamada telefónica fue iniciada por Finlandia.









President Niinistö spoke with Russian President Putin - Presidentti


Office of the President of the Republic of Finland Press release 32/2022 14 May 2022 President of the Republic of Finland Sauli Niinistö had a phone call with President of...




www.presidentti.fi


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo he comentado en otro hilo por ahí. Finlandia ya estaba reduciendo las importaciones de energía eléctrica de Rusia desde hace tiempo. Hace unos meses se puso en funcionamiento una nueva central nuclear y en estas semanas su producción ya debe andar a cerca del 100%.
> 
> Para el gas y el petroleo tiene cerca a Noruega y sus consumos no son muy exagerados. El problema lo tienen otros países, Finlandia no va a tener dramas con el suministro energético.



Y los rusos podrán vender esa electricidad a los chinos e hindúes, modelo ironic


----------



## tomcat ii (14 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Claramente a por Crimea, que va a ser desmilitarizada por las bravas.
> 
> Otro jakemate de Tito Chaputín, perdiendo el mar báltico casi al completo y liberándose así mucho armamento que se mueve primero del oeste al este (Escandinavia) y luego hacia el Mar Negro.
> 
> Apostaron por la fuerza, van a tener fuerza en el lado contrario.



Rango del misil, 290km.





__





Singapore Airshow 2022: Proteus positions Blue Spear missile as Harpoon successor | Shephard


IAI and ST Engineering JV Proteus pitches Blue Spear anti-ship missile as Harpoon replacement for navies after winning Estonian coastal defence contra



www.shephardmedia.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Otro asunto, entiendo que incluso el orco necesita ser rotado del frente, sino el rendimiento es lamentable; un par de meses en el frente y luego a ponerse ciego con dj.blyatman. Las fuerzas de invasion sobre el terreno deberian tener un respaldo de refresco. Ahora una invasion de 3 dias se planea teniendo en cuenta las necesidades de refresco?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Vemos que existe un incremento de ratio en perdidas diarias en artillería,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

La isla serpiente tiene una buena pinta de convertirse en un acantilado lemming


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

MEjor aun, podran hacer chatarra de cobre con las instalaciones electricas que ahora no necesitan producir. 
Asi luchan contra el capital, descapitalizandose.



kenny220 dijo:


> Y los rusos podrán vender esa electricidad a los chinos e hindúes, modelo ironic


----------



## Pat (14 May 2022)

*Ucrania; el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia….*

Dejando aparte el sonoro fracaso de los servicios secretos Rusos, lo que mas nos interesa es el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia de occidente, especialmente el USA.

Los servicios secretos del USA avisaron al Congreso que Kiev no aguantara mas que 3-4 días y todo Ucrania 2 -3 semanas, Se sobre estimo las capacidades de Rusia y subestimo las capacidades de Ucrania; pero Ucrania no es el único erro de los servicios de inteligencia del USA , se sobre estimo la capacidad de los fuerzas gubernamental en Afganistán, por no hablar de Vietnam. Hay un problema de raíz y a toda vista, parece sistémico.


Mientras el USA es capaz de saber la cantidad y localización de los ejércitos, no parece tener ninguna forma de calcular el estado de los efectivos humanos, su moral y entrega .


El CNN parace estar encima del asunto y ha publicado esta muy interesante, por lo visto los propios servicios de inteligencia del USA estén revisado el porque de sus fallos de inteligencia en Ucrania y Afganistán., no parece que esta estudio sea totalmente voluntario, hace muy poco el Congresos y senado han estado muy critico de estos fallos.


*CNN en Ingles*

US intelligence community launches review following Ukraine and Afghanistan intel failings



Google Translae o Deepl translate dejan entender el articulo.


*PD*

Visto los fallos previos de los servicios de inteligencia, habrá que preguntar si ahora no estamos demasiado confiado en una victoria de Ucrania sobre los Rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (14 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Zon ente criada para la guerra, zon como pirburs que una be que muerden la mandivula no ze avre y te estroza. Palabra de cuñao!


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La doctrina soviética, y sin duda es la que ejerce Rusia, es la de maniobra de tanques seguidos de oleadas de infantería. El batallón táctico se ha mostrado una herramienta defectuosa: desgajar una brigada, que si tiene tropas auxiliares, alimentación, médicos, apoyo logística, se ha mostrado un error. Imagino que los estrategas españoles habrán tomado nota.



Por lo que sé, España, Suecia y otros países ya pasaron por esa época de grupos o agrupaciones tácticas como base. Y acabaron descartándolo.


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Eso más que artillería es un misil de precisión lanzado desde un cañón,.


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Los mejores infantes del mundo, que lo repetían por aquí mucho hasta antes de ayer.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y los rusos podrán vender esa electricidad a los chinos e hindúes, modelo ironic



Pero con descuento del 30% y en rupias. ¿La van a llevar hasta la india en pilas?


----------



## Cui Bono (14 May 2022)

Posando para el publireportaje. 



Se les mueve la peseta al tirar con mortero. Les da igual, porque les da igual corregir el tiro. 

En medio del campo disparando, sin cobertura.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 May 2022)

Más dominio táctico, las operaciones nocturnas. 
No respetan ni el descanso los ukros.


----------



## Dadaista (14 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Y estos pretendían desembarcar en Odessa en una operación anfibia.



Los desembarcos anfibios son de otra época. La ultima fue en las malvinas y aun asi ya estaba todo el pescado vendido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Ucrania; el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia….*
> 
> Dejando aparte el sonoro fracaso de los servicios secretos Rusos, lo que mas nos interesa es el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia de occidente, especialmente el USA.
> 
> ...



Insinto desde el principio que se hubieran leido los brutales combates en el dombass en 2014,,donde cada baja rusa era una baja ucraniana dejando todo destrozado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

cuentan los misiles de crucero como aviones y helicopteros...


----------



## Wein (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Ucrania; el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia….*
> 
> Dejando aparte el sonoro fracaso de los servicios secretos Rusos, lo que mas nos interesa es el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia de occidente, especialmente el USA.
> 
> ...



entonces para que llevaron armas dias antes si iba a caer Ucrania? Armas anglosajonas que apenas hemos visto operar.

Anglos y Rusos de nuevo aliados contra Europa.


----------



## kenny220 (14 May 2022)

La furgoneta ideal de Zhúkov


----------



## Ricardiano (14 May 2022)

Ya comienzan a llegar las wunderwaffen a Ucrania. Hoy, delfines....tigres y demás para otro día.









Vídeo | Los delfines del mar Negro, aliados y víctimas en la guerra de Ucrania


Mientras el ejercito ruso entrena a varios ejemplares para su uso militar, investigadores turcos detectan que la guerra está provocando la muerte de muchos animales




elpais.com


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

¿Por qué las carreteras en la Rusia rural están tan mal mantenidas?
Que tengas un viaje trippy, foregnsky. No es necesario que se abroche el cinturón: los policías de tránsito lo detienen y lo multan de todos modos.
Mi nombre II Brutalsky. Soy famoso en Amerika. Aparecí en los videos de YouTube Russian Dashcam Car Crashes '05, '11 , Best OMG Russian Car Crash Compilation, Absolutely Crazyest Russian Car Crashes Of The Decade y Greatest Russian Car Crashes Worthy of Darwin Awards, ese tuvo más de cincuenta millones de visitas.
Hoy rompo los mitos sobre las malas carreteras en Muzzaland. Conduzco bien, no hay necesidad de tener miedo.





Los caminos entre las aldeas y los asentamientos están llenos de baches pero sólidos cuando no llueve. Evite el viaje después de la lluvia.





Las carreteras regionales son de buena calidad como se puede ver. Te mintieron. Tenga cuidado, no hay señales de tráfico fuera de las ciudades para hacer que el enemigo se pierda y no hay conexión móvil en la mayoría de los lugares. Si estás atrapado en una rutina, puedes cazar pájaros y osos. Trae fusil. Son solo 40 mil rublos en sobornos por licencia.





En los pueblos hay caminos asfaltados. Baches fáciles de navegar después de memorizar ubicaciones.





En las ciudades, las carreteras llenas de arena. ¡Este es un lugar especial porque está al lado de la superautopista M-10, arteria del sistema vial ruso!





Esta megaautopista conecta la capital Moscú, con una población de 12 millones de residentes legales y 8 millones de ilegales, con San Petersburgo, la ciudad número dos en población. 7 millones.


Continua


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Juntos, una cuarta parte del país y la mitad de la antigua economía rusa. ¡Es por eso que un carril por sentido hecho de asfalto!

Cruzo la carretera número uno aquí y los niños de la escuela también. No es peligroso porque semáforos. La carretera con semáforos es tecnología rusa.






La superautopista número uno en Rusia atraviesa los centros de las ciudades, camiones pesados pasan a toda velocidad por edificios residenciales, casas y escuelas.

Hay un carril bici en la carretera. Nos preocupamos por la ecología.






Carriles para bicicletas en la carretera fuera de las ciudades también. Algunos de los ciclistas aparecen conmigo en los mismos videos de YouTube.






Los hombres saben cómo cruzar la autopista Moscú - San Petersburgo cuando los automóviles conducen a 80 millas por hora. Debes estar en buena forma física y correr rápido.






Sin postes de luz. Sin rieles de guía. Sin arcén. Fondos de construcción de carreteras gastados en súper yates y mansiones para beneficiar a nuestros socios occidentales a quienes ahora de repente queremos matar junto con nosotros. Está bien que muramos. Es un sacrificio por el bien común.






Un carril es ancho y los conductores forman dos carriles para adelantar.

En algunos tramos hay tres carriles (los fondos del cuarto carril fueron robados) y un carril cambia constantemente de dirección: dos a la derecha, luego uno a la derecha.

Continua


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Donde cambia buen lugar para hacer videos de fallas de YouTube.






Una nueva megaautopista, Volokolamskoe. Desafortunadamente, debido a que no hay más economía ni repuestos para automóviles, está vacío como en las películas de misterio. Un par de gasolineras. Sin cafés. Sin Restaurantes. No hay infraestructura para los conductores.

Te abro un secreto, Westernsky. Lo que siempre has temido de Rusia no es Putin, ni un ataque nuclear, ni agentes de la policía secreta con Novichok, ni el poderoso ejército y la armada rusos.

Tú temías al miedo . El miedo es tu enemigo y el enemigo de la gente ruda.

El estado ruso sabe cómo usar el miedo para hacerte creer que los fantasmas en la pantalla del televisor y en tu cabeza son reales.






Rusia es un país de carreteras de tres carriles.

Dos automóviles circulando por el lado equivocado de la carretera, incluido un minibús escolar, porque el otro lado está muy dañado.

No hay nada que temer más que al miedo mismo.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Mientras el USA es capaz de saber la cantidad y localización de los ejércitos, no parece tener ninguna forma de calcular el estado de los efectivos humanos, su moral y entrega .



Joder con esto. Uno no sabe con qué estupideces y capacidad de daño va a amanecer la madre de nuestros hijos y va a saber el "estado moral" de las fuerzas ucranias?
Eso tiene una cantidad de variables imposibles de determinar, por eso dije cuando nadie daba un centavo por Ucrania, que si luchaban con determinación, USA les iba a dar todo el apoyo necesario.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 May 2022)

*SECRETARIO DE DEFENSA DE EE.UU HABLA POR PRIMERA VEZ DESDE QUE EMPEZÓ LA GUERRA CON EL MINISTRO DE DEFENSA RUSO, PIDE UN ALTO EL FUEGO EN UCRANIA

CRECEN LOS RUMORES DE QUE OCCIDENTE BUSCARÍA "DARLE UNA SALIDA" A PUTIN QUE IMPLIQUE NO ASUMIR UNA DERROTA CATASTRÓFICA, PARA EVITAR UNA ESCALADA

No entiendo que eeuu pida un alto al fuego que beneficia a rusia. No quiero pensar mal pero a ver si rusia y eeuu tienen todo pactado para fastidiar a Europa. No sé puede regalar más territorio a Putin. Ahora que el ejercito ruso está siendo destrozado eeuu pide un alto al fuego. Esto huele mal *


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 May 2022)

Si Europa y eeuu piden altos altos al fuego y no permiten que Ucrania recupere su territorio o desgastar a rusia hasta que colapse. Es porque está todo pactado entre las élites. No tiene sentido pedir altos al fuego que beneficien a rusia. Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra. Occidente no puede darle una salida


----------



## uberales (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Ucrania; el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia….*
> 
> Dejando aparte el sonoro fracaso de los servicios secretos Rusos, lo que mas nos interesa es el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia de occidente, especialmente el USA.
> 
> ...



No me parece un error sobre estimar la fuerza de un enemigo. Quizá es que siendo de finanzas me viene siempre declarar antes las pérdidas que las ganancias


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Ucrania; el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia….*
> 
> Dejando aparte el sonoro fracaso de los servicios secretos Rusos, lo que mas nos interesa es el fracaso de los servicios de inteligencia de occidente, especialmente el USA.
> 
> ...



Pues yo he leído todo lo contario.

Los servicios de inteligencia no fallaron...quien falló fue el Pentágono al subestimar la capacidad ucraniana.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *SECRETARIO DE DEFENSA DE EE.UU HABLA POR PRIMERA VEZ DESDE QUE EMPEZÓ LA GUERRA CON EL MINISTRO DE DEFENSA RUSO, PIDE UN ALTO EL FUEGO EN UCRANIA
> 
> CRECEN LOS RUMORES DE QUE OCCIDENTE BUSCARÍA "DARLE UNA SALIDA" A PUTIN QUE IMPLIQUE NO ASUMIR UNA DERROTA CATASTRÓFICA, PARA EVITAR UNA ESCALADA
> 
> No entiendo que eeuu pida un alto al fuego que beneficia a rusia. No quiero pensar mal pero a ver si rusia y eeuu tienen todo pactado para fastidiar a Europa. No sé puede regalar más territorio a Putin. Ahora que el ejercito ruso está siendo destrozado eeuu pide un alto al fuego. Esto huele mal *





paconan dijo:


> Juntos, una cuarta parte del país y la mitad de la antigua economía rusa. ¡Es por eso que un carril por sentido hecho de asfalto!
> 
> Cruzo la carretera número uno aquí y los niños de la escuela también. No es peligroso porque semáforos. La carretera con semáforos es tecnología rusa.
> 
> ...



Conozco caminos rurales mejor asfaltados que cualquier carretra rusa.

Es más recuerdo a un camionero del este que se metió en un carril bici pensando que era la carretera.


----------



## wireless1980 (14 May 2022)

En mi opinión se pide ahora un alto el fuego porque los rusos están en el punto perfecto para negociar. 
Han fracasado en varias de sus misiones, han visto que la artillería Ukraniana pueden hacer mucho daño y seguro que tienen dudas de hacia donde tirar, adelante o atrás. 

Ahora es cuando los Rusos pueden ser capaces de pactar una victoria que no les dé nada y retirase completamente pero con algo simbólico.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 May 2022)

Ucrania es útil para occidente para desgastar a rusia y sacar del poder a Putin . Pero si le das alto el fuego a rusia es porque quieres que gane rusia. El ejercito ruso está siendo derrotado. No hay que darle ninguna salida a Putin. Si la guerra dura años peor para rusia. Pero Ucrania debe recuperar su territorio


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Posando para el publireportaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es propaganda.
edit ya lo habías puesto.


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 May 2022)

Este usano exmilitar no piensa que el mapa de calor de las tarjetas sim sea real.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es propaganda.
> edit ya lo habías puesto.



Totalmente de acuerdo, son vídeos al más puro estilo Checheno. Los soldados rusos haciendo como que le disparan a algo en combate y el cámara al lado de pie y perfectamente estático.


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Es un publireportaje pero mola.


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Este personaje lo que dice se lo cree? esta convencido de ello? siguen instalados en la guerra fría, no van a cambiar

*Alexei Zhuravlev: unirse a la OTAN amenaza a Finlandia con la destrucción*
*Vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal - sobre el peligro de una guerra a gran escala con Occidente*
La adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN amenaza con destruirla, dijo Alexei Zhuravlev, primer vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, en una entrevista con URA.RU. Según él, Rusia ni siquiera tendrá que desplegar ojivas nucleares cerca de la frontera noroeste para esto; otras armas serán suficientes. Pero debido a los intentos de EE. UU. de intensificar la situación, la situación podría convertirse en la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y luego podría usarse el arma más terrible, advirtió Zhuravlev.









Алексей Журавлев: Вступление в НАТО грозит Финляндии уничтожением


Зампред комитета Госдумы по обороне — об опасности полномасштабной войны с Западом




ura.news


----------



## tomcat ii (14 May 2022)

Ya sabemos donde ha ido a parar toda la armadure reactiva Rusa. Algunos otanistas mal pensados decían que era cosa de la corrupción.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Conozco caminos rurales mejor asfaltados que cualquier carretra rusa.
> 
> Es más recuerdo a un camionero del este que se metió en un carril bici pensando que era la carretera.



Ahí....el molló de la creu y el mondúver al fondo....esa foto debe de estar tomada por Piles u Oliva........


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

Un poquito de humor:




Como se entere Putin, amenazará a la Otan con represalias por querer incorporarse a sí misma.


----------



## Abc123CBA (14 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ya sabemos donde ha ido a parar toda la armadure reactiva Rusa. Algunos otanistas mal pensados decían que era cosa de la corrupción.



Falta armadura reactiva.


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania es útil para occidente para desgastar a rusia y sacar del poder a Putin . Pero si le das alto el fuego a rusia es porque quieres que gane rusia. El ejercito ruso está siendo derrotado. No hay que darle ninguna salida a Putin. Si la guerra dura años peor para rusia. Pero Ucrania debe recuperar su territorio



USA teme que una derrota demasiado humillante de Rusia haga enloquecer a Putin y que este lance nukes, su objetivo es que Ucrania salga viva de la guerra, como Finlandia en su día, y desgastar en profundidad al ejército ruso.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ahí....el molló de la creu y el mondúver al fondo....esa foto debe de estar tomada por Piles u Oliva........



A la altura de Oliva. El carril bici Oliva-Gandía.


----------



## Trovador (14 May 2022)




----------



## duncan (14 May 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Alpharius (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Por qué las carreteras en la Rusia rural están tan mal mantenidas?
> Que tengas un viaje trippy, foregnsky. No es necesario que se abroche el cinturón: los policías de tránsito lo detienen y lo multan de todos modos.
> Mi nombre II Brutalsky. Soy famoso en Amerika. Aparecí en los videos de YouTube Russian Dashcam Car Crashes '05, '11 , Best OMG Russian Car Crash Compilation, Absolutely Crazyest Russian Car Crashes Of The Decade y Greatest Russian Car Crashes Worthy of Darwin Awards, ese tuvo más de cincuenta millones de visitas.
> Hoy rompo los mitos sobre las malas carreteras en Muzzaland. Conduzco bien, no hay necesidad de tener miedo.
> ...



Si es que solo hay que cogerse el google maps, irse a la frontera de Finlandia con Rusia, y mirar con el street view los pueblos a un lado y otro de la frontera. Es pasar del primer mundo al mundo subdesarrollado en tan sólo un par de kilómetros.


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

No nos retiramos de Kharkiv. Fue solo una finta... como lo fue Kiev totalmente. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

el colapso del frente norte tampoco parecia creible y ya ves.
los colapsos requieren perdidas enormes


----------



## Scardanelli (14 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Vaya maravilla de artilugio. Con miles de estos dando vueltas por Ucrania ir metido en un tanque es la forma más segura de morir…


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice aquí Galileo. Es más, esta batalla ha tenido más repercusión que aquel avance ruso del noreste de Kiev que vimos una mañana en directo y que terminó con la columna rusa diezmada por la artillería ucra. En cualquier caso SIEMRE pasa que los ucras se anticipan a todo lo que hacen los rusos. Siempre les están esperando, siempre tienen la inteligencia que les hacía falta para saber los movimientos de los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Claro que nos importa, la UE está asumiendo un gran destrozo en sus cuentas solo por una cuestión moral. En Ucrania hemos visto al mal lanzarse lanzarse sobre un pais y por suerte eso que nos ha parecido intolerable aqui a mucha gente, tambien se lo ha parecido a la elite politico-economica.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 May 2022)

Si no existieran armas nucleares la OTAN tendría tropas en Ucrania. Obviamente, en ese escenario la guerra terminaría muy rápido…


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

¿Cuáles fueron sus impresiones de visitar Rusia?
Tenemos el dicho: "Si alguna vez viviste en Rusia, no te ríes del circo". Les presento una colección de fotos de nuestros caminos para que puedan entender el verdadero significado de esta expresión.





¿Puedes contar todos los carriles?





Los ladrillos servirán.





Un río corre a través de él.





Un poste de luz y una planta.






Continua


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

una carrera de obstáculos






Los trenes han sido cancelados. Permanentemente.






Este camino es solo para tanques.






Un suelo de madera solución a un bache.






Una llanta vieja también puede arreglar un bache.






Después de la lluvia, esta calle se convierte en un canal.

Continua


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Un roadpool.






Línea triple significa que no puedes volar un avión sobre ella.






Un árbol crece en Kostroma.






Sé lo que estás  Photoshop. En Rusia no necesitamos ninguno, la realidad se está retocando en tiempo real.






Derecha, quiero decir, izquierda.

Continua


----------



## Gnidlog (14 May 2022)

un puente muy lejano


----------



## paconan (14 May 2022)

Diversión en el barro.






¡Un hombre en el sumidero!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




!


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Parece que la carnaza que intentó cruzar el Donets no eran milicianos de Lugansk sino lo que le quedaba a los rusos de su paracaidistas VDV y otras tropas de calidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

un pais que tiene materia prima asfalto para asfaltar un oblas entero
no alcanzó a comprender porque vayavaya no se quedo alli con dj.blyatman fungiendo sustancias 24/7



paconan dijo:


> una carrera de obstáculos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

me meo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

a la undecima la vencida

DAVAI DAVAI


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Un poco raro el snorkel de estos submarinos hajajajaja, me recuerda a los esperpenticos proyectos nazis de diseños bizarros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (14 May 2022)

La nueva artillería es más ecológica...


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

Nótese la estética nazi de este comandante abatido. Le robaba los pines a los niños del barrio.


----------



## txusky_g (14 May 2022)

Nuestro usano favorito dice que el principal problema de los rusos no son los defectos en los tanques sino la falta de profesionalidad y disciplina de la tropa. Afirma que él en su división usana hubiera llevado a un consejo de guerra a la tripulación de este tanque.


----------



## duncan (14 May 2022)

A ver si se cumple aunque no llegue a tiempo es un buen refuerzo:









Alemania estudia la opción de entregar sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea IRIS-T SLM a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Según la información publicada esta mañana por la web del periódico alemán "Bild", Alemania estaría estudiando la opción de entregar a Ucrania los sistemas de misiles de defensa antiaérea IRIS-T SLM de fabricación alemana Diehl Defence.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

Wolfsangel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## moncton (14 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que la carnaza que intentó cruzar el Donets no eran milicianos de Lugansk sino lo que le quedaba a los rusos de su paracaidistas VDV y otras tropas de calidad.




Que nooo, que dice el comandante Zhurullov que eran "voluntarios" de dombas, y que perdieron cuatro tanques y un par de motos y las gafas de un teniente, pero mas que nada porque no se molestaron en ir a sacarlos del rio, de tan sobraos que van los rusos que les sobra de todo tipo de material


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que la carnaza que intentó cruzar el Donets no eran milicianos de Lugansk sino lo que le quedaba a los rusos de su paracaidistas VDV y otras tropas de calidad.



Haciendo realpolitik, me pregunto que podrá enviar Rusia a una zona fronteriza cuando algún país amigo o no tanto empiece a tocar los co#ones.


----------



## ELVR (14 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nótese la estética nazi de este comandante abatido. Le robaba los pines a los niños del barrio.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058278



Bueno, para ser honesto, es una mezcla entre un general de opereta y un infante de marina rusoviético. 

Y ahora momento estilista, no homo: Parecen llevar uniformes con el viejo patrón soviético de fuerzas de élite junto con accesorios en el camo actual EMR.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (14 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Parece como si le hubiera estallado de frente un misil, por lo menos eso que tiene en el fuselaje delante de la cabina parecen agujeros de metralla.

Se ve que lleva un IRST hacia un lado ¿ Su-27 ?

EDIT esto es un IRST, es para detectar aviones por la emisión de infrarrojos, en principio lo llevan ahi el Su-27 y el MiG-29 y sus derivados.


----------



## César Borgia (14 May 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 May 2022)

__





[PRENSA TURCA] Portavoz presidencial de Turquía desmiente la propaganda rusa: "No estamos cerrando la puerta de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN."


Declaración de Kalin sobre Finlandia y Suecia: No estamos cerrando la puerta a la adhesión a la OTAN| noticias soL https://haber.sol.org.tr/haber/kalindan-finlandiya-ve-isvec-aciklamasi-nato-uyeligine-kapiyi-kapatmiyoruz-335431 Declaración de Kalin sobre Finlandia y Suecia: No estamos cerrando...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cipotex (14 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice aquí Galileo. Es más, esta batalla ha tenido más repercusión que aquel avance ruso del noreste de Kiev que vimos una mañana en directo y que terminó con la columna rusa diezmada por la artillería ucra. En cualquier caso SIEMRE pasa que los ucras se anticipan a todo lo que hacen los rusos. Siempre les están esperando, siempre tienen la inteligencia que les hacía falta para saber los movimientos de los rusos.



Está claro que los servicios de espionaje e inteligencia occidentales están a tope en Ucrania…………Y eso màs la ayuda militar es lo que está inclinando la balanza a favor ucraniano……..


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendice un misil llamado Satán
> Un poco incongruente no?



En realidad no se llama Satán. Lo llaman Satán los americanos. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (14 May 2022)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOM: Lukashenko admite que "la guerra no va según lo planeado", pide el fin de las hostilidades y elogia las tácticas militares de Ucrania.


El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, admite que la guerra de Rusia "se prolonga" | Noticias AP (apnews.com) https://apnews.com/article/belarus-alexander-lukashenko-ap-interview-9bc1f6524eb65841b924883705684b7f MINSK, Bielorrusia (AP) — El autoritario presidente bielorruso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Karamba (14 May 2022)

Algunas entrevistas a prisioneros de guerra ruskies ya han salido en este hilo.








Entrevistas a prisioneros de guerra ruskies. La intrahistoria de la «Operación Especial»


Bueno, voy a hacer una pequeña recopilación de entrevistas que realiza Volodymyr Zolkin, un periodista ukra, a los prisioneros de guerra ruskies. Están muy bien para tener otra dimensión de lo que es la guerra, además de ver misilazos o torretas voladoras. Están bastante bien para hacer...




www.burbuja.info





23 vídeos, algunos son extractos, otros vídeos muy largos.
TODOS llevan subtítulos en inglés pero HAY QUE ACTIVARLOS. Se activan automáticamente en inglés, no hay que andar configurando nada.

Los subtítulos son coherentes, no la típica mierda de traducción automática que da grima porque hay que andar descifrándolos.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El JEMAD sueco con arma y participando con sus tropas


----------



## Kalikatres (14 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo he comentado en otro hilo por ahí. Finlandia ya estaba reduciendo las importaciones de energía eléctrica de Rusia desde hace tiempo. Hace unos meses se puso en funcionamiento una nueva central nuclear y en estas semanas su producción ya debe andar a cerca del 100%.
> 
> Para el gas y el petroleo tiene cerca a Noruega y sus consumos no son muy exagerados. El problema lo tienen otros países, Finlandia no va a tener dramas con el suministro energético.



Eso es geoestrategia, algo que los Antonios de aquí desconocen profundamente.
O lo conocen perfectamente pero albergan sentimientos profundamente ocultos de amistad con el oso que hace destruir nuestra independencia energética para ser un país vencido sin disparar un tiro.
Sí, hay muchos muchos HDLGP. y no es Patria.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Los ucras ya ni gritan de alegría cuando se cargan un carro de combate ruso y achicharran a la tripulación.
Es como un ...mira, le has dado.


----------



## favelados (14 May 2022)

Llegan más chechenos


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Llegan más chechenos



Los detectan antes de salir?


----------



## pep007 (14 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Llegan más chechenos



Señal de que empiezan las deserciones...


----------



## Pat (14 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No me parece un error sobre estimar la fuerza de un enemigo. Quizá es que siendo de finanzas me viene siempre declarar antes las pérdidas que las ganancias



Al contrario, es igual de mal sobre estimar tu enemigo que subestimar le;
Si el USA había entendido la realidad de Rusia y Ucrania el USA habrá enviado material pesado mucho antes. Sobre estimando los rusos resulto en menos ayuda a Ucrania dado que “_iban a perder_” ¿para que ayudarles?
Sobre estimar los Rusos efectivamente anulo todo voluntad USA/EU de ayudar a Ucrania y dar mano libre a Rusia a hacer lo que quiso en Ucrania.

Solo era la incompetencia Ruso junto a la tenacidad Ucrania que cambio el percepción mundial sobre las capacidades Rusos y que empujo el mundo a dar una ayuda limitado a Ucrania..


En cuanto a las finanzas; Si sobre estimas las perdidas de un empresa esto hace bajar el valor de tu empresa en bolsa y te deja expuesto a una OPA hostil por una fundo que ha calculado correctamente las perdidas de la empresa.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Al contrario, es igual de mal sobre estimar tu enemigo que subestimar le;
> Si el USA había entendido la realidad de Rusia y Ucrania el USA habrá enviado material pesado mucho antes. Sobre estimando los rusos resulto en menos ayuda a Ucrania dado que “_iban a perder_” ¿para que ayudarles?
> Sobre estimar los Rusos efectivamente anulo todo voluntad USA/EU de ayudar a Ucrania y dar mano libre a Rusia a hacer lo que quiso en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Tírate por un balcón, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Pat (14 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ya sabemos donde ha ido a parar toda la armadure reactiva Rusa. Algunos otanistas mal pensados decían que era cosa de la corrupción.




Joder, esto si es mal gastar el “ERA” esta tanque no es más que una T-64BV que han modificado para dar le la apariencia de una T.72S…..

Sospecho que solo lo han presentado para el desfile, poner ERA sobre un T-64BV es totalmente inútil y no protege al tanque. 
Bueno, la verdad es que actualmente no hay nada de protección contra los misiles antitanques modernas mandados por el UK/USA.


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Le está respondiendo a uno de los que comentan en su blog que dice que es militar profesional.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057716




Ese "militar profesional" tiene toda la pinta de pertenecer a algún país que vive de vender plátanos.
Los ejércitos cuya doctrina comenta apenas necesitan emplear artillería porque con los primeros ataques de misiles guiados liquidan prácticamente todo lo que merezca la pena destruir. Y a pesar de todo, disponen de la artillería por si tienen que desplegarla. No es que no la consideren, es que no la necesitan porque en el primer barrido de misiles y posterior liquidación del arma aérea enemiga y dominio del aire ya no existen objetivos que la artillería tenga que machacar.
Si no es el mismo Zurullov, es su primo de Caracas.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Llegan más chechenos





Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

A 20 de marzo había 41 bajas de helos rusos confirmadas

List Of Aircraft Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine

En 24 días de "operación especial".





Que después de otros 54 días hayan derribado 119 helicópteros más no me parece tan descabellado, sinceramente.
No sé por qué no continuaron con ese recuento de aeronaves. Supongo que es más difícil y bastante trabajo tienen con la chatarra destruida en tierra.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Haciendo realpolitik, me pregunto que podrá enviar Rusia a una zona fronteriza cuando algún país amigo o no tanto empiece a tocar los co#ones.



Los Chinos se van a quedar con toda la antigua Siberia China y no van a poder decir ni mu y los Turco-azeries con Armenia y Georgia. ..sino al tiempo.
Vamos a ver lo que queda de Rusia pa mi que se tiene que preocupar más por las fronteras internas que de ningún País occidental.
No llevamos ni 3 meses de guerra y a perdido casi el 60% de su mejor material humano y mecánico y lo peor el respeto de todo Dios


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nuestro usano favorito dice que el principal problema de los rusos no son los defectos en los tanques sino la falta de profesionalidad y disciplina de la tropa. Afirma que él en su división usana hubiera llevado a un consejo de guerra a la tripulación de este tanque.



Pero no puede ser. Los sudacopodemitas de Burbuja me han dicho que la Operasión Espesial es para reunir a pueblos hermanos, que en realidad están liberando aquello y que hasta hacen referendums entre ejecución y ejecución para anexarse a la gran madre Rusia...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> A 20 de marzo había 41 bajas de helos rusos confirmadas
> 
> List Of Aircraft Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
> 
> ...



Solo por poner en perspectiva, en Vietnam EEUU perdio 5.600 helicópteros por derribo. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Solo por poner en perspectiva, en Vietnam EEUU perdio 5.600 helicópteros por derribo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Pocos viendo el uso extensivo de los mismos..y su uso incesante de fortunate son


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> .
> No sé por qué no continuaron con ese recuento de aeronaves.



Porque con esas cuentas los ucros ya habrían derribado a más helicópteros de los que en realidad tienen. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ucras ya ni gritan de alegría cuando se cargan un carro de combate ruso y achicharran a la tripulación.
> Es como un ...mira, le has dado.



Las tropas de más elite no suelen soltar emociones asi


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> .
> No sé por qué no continuaron con ese recuento de aeronaves.



Porque con esas cuentas los ucros ya habrían derribado a más helicópteros de los que en realidad tienen. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las tropas de más elite no suelen soltar emociones asi



No sé, Rick, parece una práctica de tiro durante el entrenamiento. 

Vamos, el tanque abatido, inmóvil en mitad de una inmensa pradera, sin viviendas alrededor. Lo que viene siendo un campo de tiro. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las tropas de más elite no suelen soltar emociones asi



No sé, Rick, parece una práctica de tiro durante el entrenamiento. 

Vamos, el tanque abatido, inmóvil en mitad de una inmensa pradera, sin viviendas alrededor. Lo que viene siendo un campo de tiro. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (15 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Solo por poner en perspectiva, en Vietnam EEUU perdio 5.600 helicópteros por derribo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Estás seguro de ese número?? a mí me parecen muchos 5600. ¿no serán 550 y se te ha escapado un cero?


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Porque con esas cuentas los ucros ya habrían derribado a más helicópteros de los que en realidad tienen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk




¿Es Vd. el follaputines de guardia al que le toca recibir el pim-pam-pum?
Haga el favor de documentarse bien porque le vamos a dar hasta en el cielo de la boca.






Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Solo por poner en perspectiva, en Vietnam EEUU perdio 5.600 helicópteros por derribo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk






Me alegra sobremanera que lo compare con la guerra de Vietnam, porque, "por ponerlo en perspectiva", aquella guerra la perdió el país que era más fuerte militarmente y la ganó el que era más débil.
Me ha gustado su ejemplo. 
Entiendo que aquí en cambio Vd. pensará, como buen follaputines, que va a ocurrir al revés, la ganará el fuerte y la perderá el débil, ¿a que sí?.
Si es así, su "puesta en perspectiva" no resulta muy útil. 




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (15 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estás seguro de ese número?? a mí me parecen muchos 5600. ¿no serán 550 y se te ha escapado un cero?



Más o menos es la cifra, lo que es mentiara es la causa.. Las cifras están alrededor de 4500 pero ahí entran por toda clase de causas:


_Un total de 4.869 helicópteros fueron destruidos durante toda la guerra, pero las estadísticas muestran que los helicópteros no eran inherentemente vulnerables, con *una tasa de pérdidas de menos de uno por cada 8.000 incursiones*. Las elevadas cifras de unidades destruidas reflejan su uso intensivo en lugar de fragilidad, contribuyendo la fatiga de la tripulación a _*una elevada cifra de accidentes:*

2.373 pérdidas debido a AAA y fuego de fusilería.
205 unidades destruidas en tierra
7 helicópteros alcanzados por los SAM
2 derribos de los MIG
2.282 pérdidas operacionales

A todo eso el helicóptero fue el caballo de batalla de Vietnan que es donde nace la "nueva caballería" aérea. No es comparable.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estás seguro de ese número?? a mí me parecen muchos 5600. ¿no serán 550 y se te ha escapado un cero?



tiraron unos cuantos desde los portaaviones al agua!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

Una cosa clara es que el golpe a los orcos cruzando el rio por bilohorivka ha sido PROVIDENCIAL, porque ganan la espalda a severodonest colocando chatarra a tutiplen


----------



## allan smithee (15 May 2022)

Lo de los helicópteros usanos en Vietnam es verdad, pero la guerra duró 20 años. La media es de un helicóptero derribado cada 30 horas.

"There were about 11,835 U.S helicopters that served in the Vietnam War. The U.S records showing 5,607 helicopter losses[2]

In total, the United States military lost in Vietnam almost 10,000 aircraft, helicopters and UAVs (3,744 planes,[3] 5,607 helicopters[2] and 578 UAVs"









List of aircraft losses of the Vietnam War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Lo de los helicópteros usanos en Vietnam es verdad, pero la guerra duró 20 años. La media es de un helicóptero derribado cada 30 horas.
> 
> "There were about 11,835 U.S helicopters that served in the Vietnam War. The U.S records showing 5,607 helicopter losses[2]
> 
> ...




No haga el cálculo por tiempo, sino por número de misiones.
En lo único que va a parecerse el asunto es en cómo va a terminar, con el matón teniendo que salir del país por piernas.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (15 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ya no saben con qué tirar. Está claro que en la mierda de la refinería han gastado recursos valiosísimos que deberían haber usado en el frente de verdad.


----------



## txusky_g (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Combate en trincheras


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Chechenia, se lleva a cabo un reclutamiento y entrenamiento intensivo de nuevos combatientes. Se enviaron 600 nuevos combatientes a Ucrania.


----------



## moncton (15 May 2022)

Segun el ministerio de defensa del reino unido, rusia ha perdido un tercio de sus fuerzas terrestres









Russia has lost a third of its ground troops since war, MoD says – follow live


Latest Ukraine updates today




www.independent.co.uk





Ukraine news – live: Russia has lost a third of its ground troops since war, MoD says
Russian troops are also retreated from Kharkiv, Ukraine’s military claims


Ukraine news – live: Russia has lost a third of its ground troops since war, MoD says
Russian troops are also retreated from Kharkiv, Ukraine’s military claims

Arpan Rai
,
Joe Middleton
7 minutes ago

Comments

Senate GOP delegation meets Zelensky in Ukraine

Russia has likely lost a third of its ground troops since the war in Ukraine, the ministry of defence said in its intelligence update Sunday.

It added that the Kremlin’s offensive in Ukraine’s Donbas region “has lost momentum and fallen significantly behind schedule.”

“Under the current conditions, Russia is unlikely to dramatically accelerate its rate of advance over the next 30 days,” the update stated, attributing the failures to a critical loss of equipment and intelligence as well as continued low morale and reduced combat effectiveness.

British intelligence predicted that due to these issues, Russia is unlikely to dramatically accelerate its rate of advance over the next 30 days.

It comes as president Zelensky declared Russian troops are retreating from Kharkiv, the country's second-largest city, after bombarding it for weeks. Ukraine’s military said the Russian forces are now pulling back from the northeastern city to focus on guarding supply routes


----------



## Turbamulta (15 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tiraron unos cuantos desde los portaaviones al agua!



Esos helicópteros realmente eran survietnamitas si se refiere ustec a estas escenas







Esto sucedió durante la operación de evacuación de Saigón en el 75, los survietnamitas se subían a cualquier lata que pudiera volar para llegar a los barcos americanos. Esto sucedió creo que en un destructor equipado con cubierta de vuelo en la que sólo cabía un helicóptero cada vez asi que cada vez que uno descargaba a pasajeros y tripulación lo tiraban al agua para poder aterrizar el siguiente. También los tiraban de buques de asalto anfibio y portaaviones porque no había sitio.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 May 2022)

ya salio el antiamericanismo paleto tan incrustado por los comunistas en el relato colectivo


preguntale a corea del sur, japon o alemania si usa hace o no hace por reconstruir a sus aliados


el mundo sin el liderazgo de usa seria un cagadero inmundo, de hecho ya lo es donde no tienw influencia


la gente de bien deberiamos dar las gracias a los usa por todo lo que les debemos


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

*El enigma de Járkov*

*A solo 20 kilómetros de la frontera rusa, y enlazada con Bélgorod (Rusia) en un trayecto casi rectilíneo, por la autopista E-105, la ciudad fue inmediatamente atacada por las tropas rusas al inicio de la invasión*

Járkov, segunda ciudad de Ucrania por población (alrededor de 1.400.000 habitantes, más 2.000.000 en su área metropolitana), es *un importante nudo de comunicaciones *al norte del país. Fue fundada, en 1655, como baluarte defensivo en la frontera sur de Rusia. Capital de Ucrania, entre 1923 y 1934, fue cuatro veces campo de batalla entre Alemania y la URSS, durante la II Guerra Mundial, lo que ocasionó la destrucción del 70% de la ciudad. Tras su reconstrucción, es una urbe cosmopolita, universitaria y fuertemente industrializada.
El 24 de febrero de 2022, el Plan de Campaña ruso fijaba  la línea Járkov―Dnipropetrovk―Zaporiyia―Jersón como objetivo operacional. Por ello, Járkov, a solo 20 kilómetros de la frontera rusa, y enlazada con Bélgorod (Rusia) en
un trayecto casi rectilíneo, por la autopista E-105, fue *inmediatamente atacada por las tropas rusas*. Éstas, al llegar a las proximidades de la ciudad, se encontraron a las ucranianas parapetadas tras el hormigón urbano, lo que, a semejanza de lo que sucedía en Kiev (objetivo estratégico de la Campaña), llevó al cerco de Járkov y a su continuado bombardeo, con asaltos a las posiciones ucranianas dispersas alrededor de la ciudad.


Cuando, el 25 de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que la primera fase de la invasión de Ucrania estaba «prácticamente concluida», y que sus operaciones principales se enfocarían sobre el «control» del Donbass, aparecía ese inevitable fantasma, que sobrevuela todo propósito operativo, que muestra que *no hay plan que permanezca inalterable* tras su confrontación con el enemigo. En suma, el alto Estado Mayor General ruso reconocía implícitamente la imposibilidad de hacerse con Kiev. O, en otros términos, que el Kremlin rebajaba su nivel de ambición. Las tropas rusas levantaron pues sus posiciones, tanto las del cerco (imperfecto) alrededor de la capital, como las de los territorios ocupados entre Kiev y Járkov, para reorganizarse y posterior despliegue en otros frentes.
Pero la línea que constituía el objetivo operacional persistía sobre sus estribos: Jarsón y Járkov. El primero, en el sur, estaba asegurado. El segundo solo cercado; no dominado. Situación que se ha mantenido *prácticamente invariable *desde entonces, pasando las operaciones rusas en el Donbass a convertirse en prioritarias. Allí, las tropas rusas progresan ardua y lentamente hacia el oeste, mientras las ucranianas, crecientemente armadas y abastecidas por los países de la OTAN, intentan retrasar y desgastar a las primeras. Eso obligó a trasferir algunas unidades rusas desde la zona de Járkov al frente del Donbass, así como prestar mayor atención hacia el este y el sur de la ciudad para constituir una suerte de fuerza de bloqueo al oeste del río Donetsk, que no solo proteja el flanco de su progresión en el Donbass, sino también sus líneas de apoyo logístico.



*Ofensiva ucraniana*


Tal situación de debilidad de las tropas rusas alrededor de Járkov está  modificando el escenario en esa zona. Las tropas ucranianas han pasado de una actitud meramente defensiva a otra más ofensiva. Es el nuevo rostro que *los medios están popularizando como la «contraofensiva del mordisco»*, que describen como ataques intensos y por sorpresa ejecutados por fuerzas muy ligeras, móviles y poco voluminosas contra unidades y columnas logísticas, con la finalidad de desorganizar y desgastar las tropas rusas y ralentizar sus movimientos. Esa 'nueva' modalidad de combate es lo que siempre se ha llamado guerra de guerrillas; por cierto, término acuñado en España en nuestra Guerra de la Independencia.
El resultado de todo ello es que, en los alrededores de Járkov, especialmente al norte de la ciudad, la densidad de tropas rusas se ha reducido. Todavía es pronto para resolver el enigma de saber si eso es debido o no a la eficacia de la pretendida contraofensiva ucraniana, que recupera pueblos y empuja a los rusos de regreso hacia sus fronteras. O es la lógica consecuencia de un nuevo repliegue ruso para poder* incrementar la potencia de sus acciones en el Donbass*. En cualquiera de los dos casos, la conclusión parece obvia: la batalla de Járkov confirma que la capacidad de las tropas rusas para el combate urbano, en poblaciones de cierta entidad y con una defensa bien organizada resulta deficiente. Lo que ahora está en el aire es saber si el Kremlin va a repetir o no lo hecho en Kiev cepillando, nuevamente, su nivel de ambición que, en su caso, se reduciría a asegurar el Donbass y los territorios conquistados al este del bajo Dniéper.
**Pedro Pitarch* es general (R), ex jefe de la Fuerza Terrestre de España









El enigma de Járkov


A solo 20 kilómetros de la frontera rusa, y enlazada con Bélgorod (Rusia) en un trayecto casi rectilíneo, por la autopista E-105, la ciudad fue inmediatamente atacada por las tropas rusas al inicio de la invasión




www.abc.es


----------



## Meridacarbono (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vaya mierda de ejército Paco, un tío con 19 años comandante en jefe......


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

rusos establecieron una prisión para los soldados que se niegan a luchar en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia. La Administración Militar Regional de Zaporizhzhia dijo que las fuerzas rusas están encarcelando a sus compañeros soldados en una escuela local y quemando los cuerpos de los soldados muertos en un gallinero.


----------



## legal (15 May 2022)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> Vaya mierda de ejército Paco, un tío con 19 años comandante en jefe......



29 años no son muchos, desde luego, pero sí más que 19.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Participante de Eurovisión 2022 de la Federación Rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Ya hemos visto en muchos videos de la estrategia, punteria y acierto de los drones ucranianos... veamos como lo hacen los rusos




Vemos que ha sido un ataque "perfecto"


----------



## duncan (15 May 2022)

Interesante pregunta para los putinejos:


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Putin será destituido en cuanto pierda la guerra según un coronel ruso


El ex coronel de inteligencia ruso, Gennady Gudkov, cree que la destitución de Putin se hará de manera inmediata "en cuando pierda la guerra"




okdiario.com





El ex coronel de inteligencia ruso, *Gennady Gudkov*, cree que la destitución de Putin se debería hacer «pronto», incluso, «antes de que pierda la guerra». La derrota «que ya se vislumbra», según palabras del militar y ex diputado de la Duma estatal «se percibe por mucho giro que de esta invasión a favor de Rusia». Y es que, «Putin ha demostrado una *pésima estrategia y un peor resultado*».

*El coronel retirado del FSB* Gennady Gudkov ha respondido que se debe llevar a cabo una «desputinización» de Rusia, a la vez que enfatizó que «Putin no puede quedarse en el poder por más tiempo». El ex militar adujo que el mandatario ruso «*es un pato cojo y enfermo*» y que las élites del país, «pensarán no tardando mucho cómo sacarlo y eliminarlo del poder. Entonces -dijo- será *el fin del putinismo ruro*».

*Gennady Gudkov* mencionó a través de la prensa de ucrania que el presidente de Rusia «ha logrado lanzar poderosas presiones para engañar a personas, tratando de convertirlos* en completos idiotas* que apoyan los hechos más repugnantes producidos en el mundo en las últimas décadas»


«Putin está enfermo»

El jefe de inteligencia militar del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Kirill Budanov, ha asegurado que ya se ha iniciado «*un golpe de estado en Rusia»*, debido a que el inquilino del Kremlin, *Vladímir Puti*n, «está gravemente enfermo». De esta forma, perdería el poder, nada más que «avance un poco más su enfermedad», aseguró .


«El punto de inflexión será en la segunda quincena de agosto. Para fines de este año, la mayoría de las hostilidades activas se completarán. Como resultado, restauraremos el poder ucraniano en todos nuestros territorios que hemos perdido, incluido*s Donbass y Crimea*», cerciora el jefe de la inteligencia ucraniana.

Rusia continúa amenazando a Europa

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, *Sergei Lavrov*, ha denunciado este sábado la «guerra híbrida total» declarada por Occidente y sobre todo Europa contra Rusia, y ha advertido de que tendrá «*consecuencias para todos sin excepción».*

«Es difícil predecir cuánto durará la guerra híbrida total que ha declarado Occidente colectivamente contra nosotros, pero está claro que las *consecuencias las sentirán tod*os, sin excepción», ha afirmado Lavrov desde el Consejo de Política de Defensa ruso.

Lavrov ha destacado que «*hemos hecho todo lo posible para evitar una confrontación directa, pero se ha lanzado un desafío y nosotros, evidentemente, lo hemos aceptado*». «No nos resultan ajenas las sanciones. Siempre han estado de una forma u otra», ha añadido.

Además, ha manifestado su sorpresa por el «brote rusófobo absolutamente cavernoso» y ha denunciado que Rusia está siendo víctima de un «auténtico robo» por estas sanciones. «*Nadie es inmune a la piratería estatal de Occidente*», ha añadido.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Finlandeses troleando a Putin









El presidente de Finlandia informa por teléfono a Vladimir Putin de su intención de unirse a la OTAN


El presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinisto, ha informado a su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, de la intención de su país de solicitar su ingreso en la OTAN ".




okdiario.com


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Azufre, el potente misil antibuques que recibirá Ucrania: 25 km de alcance y ojiva de fragmentación


El Brimstone, como se conoce oficialmente, es uno de los misiles más avanzados que operan actualmente en la Fuerza Aérea de Reino Unido.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (15 May 2022)

Rusia tenía la invasión de Ucrania ganada... pero no la guerra.

Ahora ni lo uno ni lo otro.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Los invasores rusos confirman que usan fósforo y armas de racimo en Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Rusia continúa violando gravemente las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, con el objetivo de destruir a tantos ucranianos pacíficos como sea posible. Esto se evidencia con otra interceptación del SBU.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Voluntarios de Corea del sur


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que el SU25 tiene una longitud de 15 metros están volando entorno a 30 metros o menos del suelo para evitar los radares enemigos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Trofeo Russian Tiger y BMP-2, ubicación desconocida.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

*Por qué Rusia necesita ser humillada en Ucrania*
*Se aprendió muy poco del colapso de la Unión Soviética*

A medida que se prolonga la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania, Rusia se enfrenta ahora a la perspectiva muy real de la derrota. Todavía quedan semanas y meses difíciles para Ucrania, y no se puede descartar por completo la posibilidad de una escalada peligrosa aún en la guerra. Pero Putin no logró sus objetivos iniciales (la captura de Kiev) y ahora parece probable que no alcance su objetivo secundario y mucho más modesto de capturar Donbas. La guerra se ha convertido en un asunto prolongado. Eso en sí mismo es una derrota para los rusos.




La humillación de Rusia en Ucrania tiene beneficios incalculables, sobre todo para la propia Rusia. Hemos oído decir durante años que Rusia debe ser complacida y complacida porque, de lo contrario, se resentirá de haber perdido su estatus de gran potencia. El colapso soviético, se nos dijo, fue una catástrofe terrible de la que los rusos agraviados y amargados nunca se recuperaron. Por eso hay que respetarlos. Necesitan pararse erguidos y orgullosos. Dios no quiera si los humillan porque quién sabe lo que harán.

Presencié el colapso soviético de primera mano. Fue, sin duda, una experiencia traumática. Había pobreza y miseria y caos y una reacción violenta de extrema derecha. Los nacionalistas rabiosos se unieron bajo sus banderas revanchistas. Y luego Rusia invadió Chechenia en un intento brutal de recuperar su orgullo manchado al poner en vereda a los rebeldes separatistas de la región. Y observamos y nos compadecimos porque, verás, los rusos tenían una buena razón para estar resentidos: ¡perdieron la Guerra Fría!

Los rusos siempre han sido fanáticos de la grandeza. Venderían su última camiseta por su esquiva promesa
Sin embargo, en 1991 muchos rusos tenían la sensación de que la URSS no estaba tan derrotada como que se había derrumbado por su propio peso. Demasiados se negaron a aceptar que el colapso soviético fue el resultado de años de mala gestión económica y arrogancia imperial, por lo que buscaron traidores. Mikhail Gorbachev, en particular, fue señalado por su ingenuidad, si no malicia. En el juego de cambiar la culpa de la década de 1990, alguien tenía que ser responsable de los problemas de Rusia: el traidor Gorbachov, el borracho Yeltsin, los oligarcas rapaces y, por supuesto, los astutos asesores occidentales que siempre habían buscado la desaparición de Rusia.
Del caos y la debilidad de la década de 1990 surgió Vladimir Putin, quien prometió entregar orden y fuerza. El abuso de poder, la corrupción, la violación de los derechos humanos y la erosión de las instituciones democráticas por parte de Putin fueron tolerados en nombre de esa promesa de fortaleza. Rusia puede haber sido pobre, corrupta y autoritaria, pero se consideraba que Putin invertía en el ejército y restauraba la "grandeza" de Rusia. Y algunos rusos siempre han sido fanáticos de la grandeza. Venderían su última camiseta por su elusiva promesa.


Todos los años, la Rusia de Putin organiza desfiles del Día de la Victoria. Estos solían ser asuntos grandiosos. Los tanques rodarían. Los aviones volarían. Y los soldados darían paso de ganso al unísono por la Plaza Roja ante la mirada del anciano dictador. Detestaba estas demostraciones militaristas, que tenían tan poco que ver con el recuerdo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y mucho más con la 'grandeza' patrocinada por el estado. Y, sin embargo, estoy seguro de que hablo por muchos liberales rusos si tuviera que admitir que en algún lugar en lo más profundo de mi conciencia 'humillada' yo también fui conmovido por el ruido y la furia. Se necesitó un esfuerzo consciente para purgar el veneno del militarismo, un esfuerzo que demasiados rusos simplemente no estaban dispuestos a hacer, incluso si reconocieran el problema. Y no lo hicieron.

Ahora Ucrania ha perforado un gran agujero en la narrativa de la 'grandeza' de Rusia. Rusia es pobre, corrupta y autoritaria, y ahora también sabemos que es débil y patética. La 'grandeza' de Rusia se ha desmoronado en una orgía de asesinatos y violaciones infligidos por los brutales ocupantes de Ucrania. Manchado por la sangre de los inocentes y golpeado en un combate honesto, el matón se ha reducido a tamaño. Ya es hora. Gracias, Ucrania, por servir esta amarga medicina. Rusia lo necesitaba mucho.

Rusia necesita una humillación adecuada. Necesita un reconocimiento humilde de su estado disminuido, una aceptación de la culpa y un esfuerzo lento y minucioso para reconstruir la confianza de aquellos a quienes ha ofendido. Rusia no aprendió esta lección en la década de 1990. Debe aprenderlo ahora.

La verdadera grandeza no reside en espantosos desfiles militares, ni en promesas de desencadenar un Armagedón nuclear. La verdadera grandeza radica en la aceptación del pasado y la voluntad de hacer las paces. Está en el compromiso de construir un futuro mejor, en un país que podría ser más conocido por sus escuelas y hospitales que por sus tanques y misiles.

La fuente real de la humillación de Rusia siempre ha sido la propia Rusia: sus gobernantes arrogantes y autocráticos y la población chovinista que los adora servilmente. La derrota de Rusia en esta guerra criminal e injusta contra Ucrania puede ayudar a cambiar la narrativa interna en Rusia hacia la aceptación del país por lo que realmente es, en lugar de lo que en vano ha pretendido ser. Sólo entonces Rusia podrá, por fin, estar en paz consigo misma y con sus vecinos.









Why Russia needs to be humiliated in Ukraine


As Putin’s war against Ukraine drags on, Russia now faces the very real prospect of defeat. There are still difficult weeks and months ahead for Ukraine, and you cannot wholly discount the possibility of a dangerous escalation still in the war. But Putin has failed to attain his initial aims...




www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia entrenado aterrizaje y despegue desde carreteras


----------



## tucco (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Por qué Rusia necesita ser humillada en Ucrania*
> *Se aprendió muy poco del colapso de la Unión Soviética*
> 
> A medida que se prolonga la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania, Rusia se enfrenta ahora a la perspectiva muy real de la derrota. Todavía quedan semanas y meses difíciles para Ucrania, y no se puede descartar por completo la posibilidad de una escalada peligrosa aún en la guerra. Pero Putin no logró sus objetivos iniciales (la captura de Kiev) y ahora parece probable que no alcance su objetivo secundario y mucho más modesto de capturar Donbas. La guerra se ha convertido en un asunto prolongado. Eso en sí mismo es una derrota para los rusos.
> ...



De lo mejor que he leído desde el inicio de la guerra, si no de mucho antes...


----------



## keylargof (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Por qué Rusia necesita ser humillada en Ucrania*
> *Se aprendió muy poco del colapso de la Unión Soviética*
> 
> A medida que se prolonga la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania, Rusia se enfrenta ahora a la perspectiva muy real de la derrota. Todavía quedan semanas y meses difíciles para Ucrania, y no se puede descartar por completo la posibilidad de una escalada peligrosa aún en la guerra. Pero Putin no logró sus objetivos iniciales (la captura de Kiev) y ahora parece probable que no alcance su objetivo secundario y mucho más modesto de capturar Donbas. La guerra se ha convertido en un asunto prolongado. Eso en sí mismo es una derrota para los rusos.
> ...



Buen artículo


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

*Contraofensiva electrónica y con artillería: la sorpresa que Ucrania puede asestar a Rusia *

*A la vital artillería pesada, ahora se une algo que también puede jugar un papel protagonista. Nos referimos a sofisticados equipos de guerra electrónica y a los radares de contrabatería*


La guerra de Ucrania dista mucho de ser esa exhibición militar en la que, en unos días, Rusia se iba a hacer con el control del país y, para disgusto de Putin, su ejército está demostrando muchas carencias y debilidades. Mientras *para el invasor el desgaste es cada vez mayor*, no deja de llegar material de occidente y podemos estar a punto de ver un nuevo giro en la lucha: una posible contraofensiva ucraniana apoyada por sofisticados equipos electrónicos.


Tras más de dos meses y medio de guerra, *el desarrollo de los combates ha cambiado* de una manera radical. Ahora estamos ante un frente estancado y la prueba es evidente. Si tomamos los mapas que muestran el territorio ocupado por las tropas rusas y comparamos la situación de estos días con la de justo hace un mes, veremos que apenas ha cambiado. Es más, los mínimos movimientos que se aprecian, no son precisamente favorables a los rusos.

*Los ucranianos pueden dar un giro a la situación si lanzan una contraofensiva*. Lo harían apoyándose en todo el material que les está llegando en grandes cantidades. A la vital artillería pesada, ahora se une algo que también puede jugar un papel protagonista. Nos referimos a sofisticados equipos de guerra electrónica y a los imprescindibles radares de contrabatería.

*Llega la guerra electrónica*

Hace una semana la administración del presidente Biden autorizó un nuevo paquete de ayudas para Ucrania. Esta vez se trata de un envío por valor de 150 millones de dólares, que comprende más munición para la artillería de 155 mm, con otros *25.000 proyectiles que se añadirán a los que ya se han enviado.* De ellos, es muy probable que una parte sea de los nuevos M982 Excalibur. A esta munición se añaden otros tres radares de contrabatería del modelo AN/TPQ-36, pero lo mejor son los equipos de guerra electrónica.

Empezando por esto último, no se han facilitado datos concretos ni del tipo de material que se está enviando ni de las cantidades. Es lógico, pero lo que sí se sabe es que se trataría de equipos de guerra electrónica (EW) dedicados a perturbar o interferir las comunicaciones. Son equipos sofisticados que analizan las emisiones enemigas y generan señales que las perturban o interfieren. Su objetivo es impedir que las unidades militares se comuniquen con sus centros de mando, evitando su coordinación. El US Army utiliza sistemas de pequeño tamaño que se componen de dos equipos, uno es un receptor para captar las frecuencias y el otro un bloqueador o 'jammer', que *interfiere la comunicación del enemigo. *Puede que sean los que están en camino.


Cuando este tipo de guerra electrónica a base de interferencias actúa, crea un gran desconcierto, llegando a provocar la parálisis en los movimientos de tropas al no llegarles las órdenes. Este tipo de medidas es particularmente importante para los ucranianos pues *actúa sobre uno de los puntos débiles del ejército ruso: sus sistemas de mando y control. *Sin embargo, esta actuación o 'ataque de guerra electrónica' debe ser limitado en el tiempo. Los rusos también disponen de equipos que detectan emisiones y, una vez localizados los elementos perturbadores, se convertirán de forma automática en objetivos prioritarios.


La red que mantiene la cadena de mando rusa ya ha mostrado sus debilidades. El hecho de que haya tantos altos mandos en el frente y que hayan tenido que recurrir a emplear teléfonos móviles de uso civil —muy fáciles de rastrear y monitorizar— para dar instrucciones, denota la fragilidad de sus sistemas. A este hecho se une otro problema crónico de la doctrina rusa, como es la rigidez en la ejecución de las órdenes, lo que deja casi sin posibilidad de iniciativa a los comandantes de unidad. Por el contrario, las tropas ucranianas han actuado de manera muy distinta, más al estilo occidental y dejando mucha libertad de acción a las unidades, a quienes únicamente se indicaba el propósito de su misión, pero* no el cómo ejecutarla o con qué medios.*


La red que mantiene la cadena de mando rusa ya ha mostrado sus debilidades


Esta diferente forma de operar ha hecho que las fuerzas ucranianas fueran *menos sensibles a los esfuerzos enemigos por degradar sus comunicaciones*, mientras que los rusos se han visto penalizados. Tomar la iniciativa del combate y realizar una serie de acciones encaminadas a recuperar el terreno, va a necesitar que cualquier reacción rusa se paralice, por lo que cortar sus comunicaciones será esencial.

*Fuego de contrabatería*

Ya les explicamos hace unos días la importancia que iba a tener la artillería occidental en esta nueva fase de la guerra y será aún más necesaria a la hora de tratar de desalojar a los rusos del territorio ocupado. Hasta ahora la artillería ucraniana se había visto obligada a actuar de forma aislada y en número muy reducido. No era posible competir con la todopoderosa artillería rusa que podía hacer fuego de contrabatería con todas sus piezas.

Los obuses de 155 mm occidentales van a permitir a los ucranianos bombardear desde lejos y tan solo quedarían expuestos a la artillería lanzacohetes del enemigo, con un alcance superior. Sin embargo,* su capacidad para actuar de forma dispersa *gracias a sus sistemas de autoposicionamiento, incrementará su capacidad de supervivencia. Por el contrario, en la ofensiva ucraniana será vital eliminar o al menos dificultar la actuación de la artillería rusa o cualquier ataque estará condenado al fracaso.


Para ello utilizarán los radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36. Estos radares lo que hacen es detectar los proyectiles de artillería y escanear su trayectoria que, recordemos, es balística. Con ello *son capaces de establecer su origen*, con lo que se determina la posición de la pieza que ha hecho fuego. El Q-36 es un radar de los años 80, de tecnología analógica y que ya está superado por modelos más modernos de tecnología digital, como el AN/TPQ-53 norteamericano o el ARTHUR sueco-noruego. El Ejército de Tierra español, por ejemplo, usa todavía el AN/TPQ-36 pero también el ARTHUR.


Como vemos no se trata de lo último en este tipo de sistemas, pero cumple su función y puede ser muy eficaz. El US Army de hecho todavía lo emplea y los ejemplares enviados a Ucrania han salido de sus propias reservas. *La forma de uso de estos sistemas es sencilla. *Si las fuerzas rusas se ven atacadas, sin duda usarán su potencia artillera para desbaratar el movimiento enemigo, pero en cuanto disparen, el radar localizará su emplazamiento y será atacado de inmediato por la artillería ucraniana de 155 mm con proyectiles de largo alcance.











Marines norteamericanos preparando proyectiles guiados Excalibur. (USMC) 
También tiene sus puntos vulnerables. El primero es que los radares Q-36 tienen un alcance limitado, entre 20 y 24 km según se trate de artillería convencional o lanzacohetes. Eso obliga a situarlo cerca del frente y, a su vez, es localizable mediante ESM (Electronic Support Measures), unos equipos que analizan las emisiones de los radares enemigos. Una vez detectado, se le puede atacar con misiles antirradiación, como el Kh-58 (AS-11 en denominación OTAN). Estos misiles incorporan un *detector de radar, se lanzan y el misil va hacia el foco emisor.*


Mucho más efectivo es el sistema alemán COBRA (Counter Battery RAdar), *de tecnología digital y que Berlín podría suministrar a los ucranianos.* Serían tan solo un máximo de 5 equipos, pero es muy superior al modelo americano. El COBRA es capaz de detectar las baterías enemigas a distancias de hasta a 100 km y es considerado uno de los mejores radares de contrabatería del mundo.


Otra baza ucraniana sería la utilización de los proyectiles guiados Excalibur. Estos se guían por sistema GPS, a diferencia de los modelos rusos como el Krasnopol o el Kvitnyk de fabricación autóctona, que lo hacen por láser semiactivo. El guiado por GPS tiene una importante ventaja al no necesitar ningún elemento externo que ilumine el objetivo. Es más sencillo e inmediato de uso y tan solo hay que introducir las coordenadas de la posición del blanco que proporciona de manera automática el radar de contrabatería. Instantes después, el proyectil caerá encima con una gran precisión.

*Atacar: posible pero no fácil*

Las tropas de Kiev ya han dado muestras de agresividad y cierta eficacia. En Járkov están recuperando terreno y están alejando a los rusos de la ciudad, pero no olvidemos que para Putin *no deja de ser un objetivo más político y simbólico que estratégico.* Él se la juega en el Donbás, el corredor del mar de Azov y en Jersón. También Odesa, pero ese parece que va a ser un hueso demasiado duro de roer.











Sistema de guerra electrónica Tactical Electronic Warfare System (TEWS) sobre vehículo Stryker. (US Army) 
Sus avances se ven detenidos y sus pérdidas aumentan sin cesar. Como muestra el intento fallido de paso del río Seversky Donets mediante un puente de pontones. Las escenas que se han podido ver de vehículos destrozados son dantescas y se estima que solo en esa acción* los rusos perdieron uno de sus BTG o grupos tácticos acorazados al completo*. Esto supone perder una compañía de carros, dos de blindados de cadenas (BMP) y una de blindados de ruedas (BTR). En total 10 carros y más de 30 blindados. Un desastre.


A lo anterior se une el hecho de que las tropas en el área del Donbás están muy debilitadas, lo que podría alentar un intento ucraniano de romper el frente. La jugada perfecta podría ser recuperar una parte del corredor del mar de Azov, por ejemplo entre Berdiansk y Mariúpol o atacar Melitopol y cortar ese nudo de comunicaciones a los rusos. *Si las tropas de Zelenski lo consiguieran sería un golpe de efecto tremendo*. No solo separaría la zona de Crimea del Donbás, sino que pondría Mariúpol al alcance de ser recuperada.

El riesgo, no obstante, sería muy grande y pasaría por *concentrar suficiente artillería de 155 mm *y paralizar los movimientos rusos con los nuevos equipos de guerra electrónica. También sería preciso llevar a cabo una labor de inteligencia que les permitiera conocer a la perfección la disposición del entramado defensivo.


Pero tampoco sería sencillo. Los rusos han aprendido de algunos de sus errores y plantearán una férrea defensa apoyándose en su superioridad artillera. También podrían jugar la baza de sus fuerzas anfibias. Recordemos que, pese a las pérdidas sufridas, su flota no está fuera de combate y todavía mantienen una importante fuerza anfibia que podrían utilizar solo si la situación se les vuelve desesperada. Sería un movimiento muy arriesgado, pues los buques en el mar de Azov son vulnerables y si han de desembarcar tropas, supondrían un blanco muy fácil incluso para la artillería pesada. Veremos qué ocurre en las próximas semanas.









Contraofensiva electrónica y con artillería: la sorpresa que Ucrania puede asestar a Rusia


A la vital artillería pesada, ahora se une algo que también puede jugar un papel protagonista. Nos referimos a sofisticados equipos de guerra electrónica y a los radares de contrabatería




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

tucco dijo:


> De lo mejor que he leído desde el inicio de la guerra, si no de mucho antes...



Madre de dios, el estupido que debe haber de esta afirmacion, al leer propaganda anglo. Lo mismo podemos decir de los que leen las fuentes rusas y reafirman su opinion. Paso de leer mas de esta guerra: Para mi esta claro, viendo el resultado, quien ha estado metiendo mas mierda para que esta se produjera; y los resultados estan claros: Europa se ha empobrecido, ucraina va a ser una ruina, rusia va a hacer un bloque euroasiatico con china y estados unidos y los anglos se han reforzado, a la espera de la gran batalla economica con china.

Al ignore por estupido


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

YPR-765 APC suministrado por los Países Bajos ahora está en uso con el ejército ucraniano. Sin embargo, carece de HMG hasta ahora.
https://twitter.com/UAWeapons/status/1525738149397336064/photo/1


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

Los mercenarios rusos que llegaron a matar ucranianos en el Donbas se negaron a luchar y se quejan de que fueron "maltratados" Pensaron que serían recibidos con flores, pero de hecho comenzaron a convertirlos en carne picada.

Los mercenarios rusos se quejan de que fueron enviados a Ucrania para ser masacrados, sin entrenamiento, y cuando llegaron fueron “mal utilizados”. Ahora están abandonados en Rusia:


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)

La batalla de Bilogorovka ha debido de ser terrorifica para los rusos en cuanto a las perdidas


----------



## Dr Polux (15 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Los separatistas de Donetsk y Luhansk se van a arrepentir pronto de haber vendido su alma al diablo ruso. Si a Putin y los otros millonarios les importa tres cojones que mueran 100 mil rusos imagínate lo que les preocupan estos muertos de hambre. Si tiene que morir hasta el último de ellos para que Putin pueda vender una victoria no dudéis de que así será.


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Históricamente, ¿por qué Rusia nunca fue una superpotencia económica?
Respondido inicialmente: Históricamente, ¿por qué Rusia nunca fue una superpotencia económica?





Bienvenido a Rzhev, donde la pobreza es una virtud.
A principios de siglo, el hombre ruso hizo un trato con sus amos: nos robas, hacemos la vista gorda.
Sí, el presidente para siempre y sus ladrones cuidadosamente seleccionados son los perritos falderos de los globalistas.
Sí, saquean los recursos de Rusia y se embolsan los pagos y gastan generosamente en sí mismos en los países enemigos.
Sí, llaman a Brutalsky gnomiki (pequeños gnomos), para citar a un oligarca que está bajo sanciones: "Puedo vivir como un rey, porque los gnomiki desenterrarán más oro para mí".
Sin embargo, a cambio, los perritos falderos de los globalistas no interfieren en la dulce miseria y pobreza del Hombre Ruso mientras sueña despierto con una grandeza fuera de este mundo.
Los perritos falderos de los globalistas dejan en paz a Brutalsky.





Este acuerdo está fuera de la mesa después de que el padre de la nación se quedó más tiempo en un bloqueo autoimpuesto en su búnker durante la pandemia de Covid y perdió la cabeza.
Cualquier cosa puede pasar porque el Playbook fue desechado.
Los propagandistas del Kremlin y la histeria de los medios occidentales, esta última alimentada por entrevistas con emigrados políticos recientes, indican que los rusos son monstruos sedientos de sangre con lavado de cerebro que claman por la guerra con Ucrania, ni mejores ni peores que los alemanes nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Marcharán a Berlín y librarán una guerra nuclear si no se les detiene.





En el otro extremo del espectro, los medios de comunicación liberales propagan ilusiones: los ciudadanos rusos blancos y esponjosos están muertos contra la guerra, solo tienen miedo de hablar por temor a una sentencia de prisión a largo plazo.
¡En un abrir y cerrar de ojos, el régimen desaparecerá y los rusos verán la luz y aceptarán la democracia como el único sistema viable de gobierno!
La verdad ni siquiera está en el medio.
En Rusia, la verdad te habla.





Sorprendentemente, cualquier observador puede ver que no hay entusiasmo por la guerra, ni justa indignación contra el asesinato de civiles de habla rusa entre la población brutal del cielo.
Los rusos son amortiguadores mientras el mundo entero se vuelve loco. Beben el dolor, magnifican los glóbulos rojos y se acercan poco a poco al punto de una explosión.
Hasta ahora, Russian Man ha logrado permanecer indiferente e imperturbable, ya que en su corazón sabe la verdadera causa de esta guerra: su presidente eterno está teniendo un enfrentamiento con los maestros globalistas.
¿Putin no lo obligó a inyectar la vacuna Covid con el microchip de Bill Gates y lo obligó a usar máscaras faciales inútiles, lo encerró por algún virus menor?





Claramente, Putin es de la manada salvaje rusofóbica, al igual que Navalny, Zelensky, Yeltsin, Gorbachev.
Nada que ver, muévete.
Oficialmente, uno puede apoyar a Z con calcomanías en los parachoques, banderas chillonas, estampados de camisetas, extremidades amputadas y tumbas recientes, pero no se equivoquen: es una señal de la obediencia de un bien mueble a los amos, lo cual es de mal gusto ya que afecta a los globalistas. ' agenda.
Si no quiere meterse en su punto de mira, queme el centro de reclutamiento local.
Personas emotivas escriben No a la guerra en las paredes. Cuando los niños juegan a la guerra, gritan "¡Ucrania eslava!" porque es genial, subversivo y está en ruso, mientras que "Z" y "V" no lo son, y los niños monolingües no pueden leer ni entender la fusión de letras latinas y rusas en consignas a favor de la guerra.


Continua


----------



## keylargof (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La batalla de Bilogorovka ha debido de ser terrorifica para los rusos en cuanto a las perdidas



Madre mía que escabechina. Tremendo


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

A pocos kilómetros de los barrios marginales de Rzhev, en 2020, Putin inauguró un monumento dedicado al soldado soviético que costó al menos mil millones de rublos.






Es el único lugar en la ciudad con calles asfaltadas perfectas, bordillos, césped, un gran estacionamiento, semáforos nuevos.






Las autoridades rusas siempre se han preocupado más por los muertos que por los vivos, parasitando la preponderancia de Brutalsky hacia el misticismo.






Una mirilla dentro de un baño de 6 cubículos para ver a la gente en el exterior.








Continua


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Putin ordenó la construcción de miles de monumentos dedicados al Soldado Desconocido de la Gran Guerra Patria (1941-1945). Han aparecido en una séptima parte del territorio mundial, en todos los pueblos y aldeas, más numerosos que las estatuas de Lenin y, sin embargo, Putin no logró convocar a los demonios estalinistas en su guerra contra el 'nazismo' mundial. Tampoco le habían ayudado las ceremonias de los chamanes.






En su presentación televisiva, Putin parecía ser más alto que la estatua de bronce de 25 metros.






No es ilusión óptica, yo también soy más alto que la estatua. Mi cara necesita Botox.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)

El vídeo completo de estas imágenes durante el ataque ucraniano va a estar entretenido cuando lo saquen...


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)

Estados Unidos ayudará a Finlandia y Suecia si son atacados antes de unirse a la OTAN - Pentágono


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin será destituido en cuanto pierda la guerra según un coronel ruso
> 
> 
> El ex coronel de inteligencia ruso, Gennady Gudkov, cree que la destitución de Putin se hará de manera inmediata "en cuando pierda la guerra"
> ...



De lo mejor que he leído...


----------



## Mundocruel (15 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que nooo, que dice el comandante Zhurullov que eran "voluntarios" de dombas, y que perdieron cuatro tanques y un par de motos y las gafas de un teniente, pero mas que nada porque no se molestaron en ir a sacarlos del rio, de tan sobraos que van los rusos que les sobra de todo tipo de material



La idea es llenar el rio de chatarra para cruzar por encima de ella, los otanistas no sois capaces de comprender estas cosas


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La idea es llenar el rio de chatarra para cruzar por encima de ella, los otanistas no sois capaces de comprender estas cosas



Menuda astusia....


----------



## Abc123CBA (15 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya hemos visto en muchos videos de la estrategia, punteria y acierto de los drones ucranianos... veamos como lo hacen los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si nada mas empezar el video he pensado "esta demasiado lejos" y ha caído el IED a tomar por culo.


----------



## EGO (15 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Estados Unidos ayudará a Finlandia y Suecia si son atacados antes de unirse a la OTAN - Pentágono



Los anglos ya estan oliendo la debilidad rusa y suben el tono.

Peligroso,aunque dudo yo que los rusos cumplan su palabra de atacar Finlandia.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Si nada mas empezar el video he pensado "esta demasiado lejos" y ha caído el IED a tomar por culo.



Yo creo que el dron ruso no es un cuadricoptero, me inclino por un avión, en cuyo caso es mucho más difícil porque no lo puedes detener en el aire como el otro, además hay que tener en cuenta la deriva si hace viento...


----------



## kenny220 (15 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La idea es llenar el rio de chatarra para cruzar por encima de ella, los otanistas no sois capaces de comprender estas cosas



A este paso se podrán cruzar los ríos ucranianos saltando de chatarra rusa en chatarra.


----------



## Abc123CBA (15 May 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Yo creo que el dron ruso no es un cuadricoptero, me inclino por un avión, en cuyo caso es mucho más difícil porque no lo puedes detener en el aire como el otro, además hay que tener en cuenta la deriva si hace viento...



El mayor problema es que no le han puesto nada que estabilice la caída del IED, los IED ucranianos son diferentes tienen esa cola que estabiliza algo asi



https://estaticos-cdn.elperiodico.com/clip/9e849393-cd6f-41a9-8f7e-eea4e451f8ff_16-9-aspect-ratio_50p_0.png


----------



## ghawar (15 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> A este paso se podrán cruzar los ríos ucranianos saltando de chatarra rusa en chatarra.



No se supone que los BMP son anfibios y flotan?


----------



## txusky_g (15 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La idea es llenar el rio de chatarra para cruzar por encima de ella, los otanistas no sois capaces de comprender estas cosas



Ocupar el territorio incluye ocupar los ríos y nadie puede negar que ese río, incluido el fondo, ha sido magistralmente ocupado por los rusos.


----------



## favelados (15 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se supone que los BMP son anfibios y flotan?



Flotan cuando no tienen agujeros por debajo de la línea de flotación... Como los barcos


----------



## kenny220 (15 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se supone que los BMP son anfibios y flotan?



Ya, según el mantenimiento.


----------



## Pat (15 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se supone que los BMP son anfibios y flotan?




Creo que estén conocidos como_ “tumbas móviles”_, por esto la mayoría de los soldados prefieren sentarse encima del BMP y no viajar dentro….

PD
creo que eran concebidos para transportar tropas a través de zonas donde ha habido un uso de armamento nuclear tatico, ofrece algún protección contra radiación, y muy poco contra armamento.


----------



## djvan (15 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La idea es llenar el rio de chatarra para cruzar por encima de ella, los otanistas no sois capaces de comprender estas cosas


----------



## djvan (15 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los anglos ya estan oliendo la debilidad rusa y suben el tono.
> 
> Peligroso,aunque dudo yo que los rusos cumplan su palabra de atacar Finlandia.



Cualquier analista con dos dedos del frente y viendo la situación sabe que la única situación posible es que la otan se comprometa a defender cualquier país desde que solicite su ingreso y hasta su resolución final al menos..

sino los nazis rusos lo tienen tan facil como amenazar a cualquiera que pida su incorporacion para frenarla y luego arrasar el país.


----------



## ghawar (15 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

la ofensiva al norte tiene pinta de estar poniendo mucha carne en el asador


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Madre de dios, el estupido que debe haber de esta afirmacion, al leer propaganda anglo. Lo mismo podemos decir de los que leen las fuentes rusas y reafirman su opinion. Paso de leer mas de esta guerra: Para mi esta claro, viendo el resultado, quien ha estado metiendo mas mierda para que esta se produjera; y los resultados estan claros: Europa se ha empobrecido, ucraina va a ser una ruina, rusia va a hacer un bloque euroasiatico con china y estados unidos y los anglos se han reforzado, a la espera de la gran batalla economica con china.
> 
> Al ignore por estupido




ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 May 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Cualquier analista con dos dedos del frente y viendo la situación sabe que la única situación posible es que la otan se comprometa a defender cualquier país desde que solicite su ingreso y hasta su resolución final al menos..
> 
> sino los nazis rusos lo tienen tan facil como amenazar a cualquiera que pida su incorporacion para frenarla y luego arrasar el país.




es lo que les ha funcionado hasta ahora, con georgia por ejemplo


mano dura con los putinejos


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Ucrania ahora dispone de un ejercito entrenado, mejor armamento, con nuevas tácticas y también con unidades de guerra de guerrillas
No es el mismo ejercito de años atrás



Una cosa que me llamó la atención cuando entrevisté a un piloto ucraniano de MiG-29 fue cómo la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania estaba eligiendo inteligentemente el momento y el lugar de sus enfrentamientos para permanecer en la lucha e infligir el máximo daño. /1 

Esta mentalidad también prevalece entre las fuerzas terrestres. Un teniente del ejército ucraniano me dijo: “Nos las arreglamos para tomar la iniciativa y destruir al enemigo según sea conveniente y seguro para nosotros”. /2 

En su parte de la línea del frente, dijo que los ucranianos tienen “docenas” de unidades, “que son absolutamente autónomas en la búsqueda, selección y destrucción de objetivos. Esto mantiene al oponente alerta y lo desmoraliza”. /Fin


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Con pinzas, no hay confirmación, de momento solo son rumores, es mucha casualidad que los dos estén enfermos 


*Según los informes, el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, 'sufre un aneurisma cerebral'*
Según los informes, el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, sufre un problema de salud mortal a medida que se arremolinan los rumores de un golpe de estado provocado por los bloqueos de Covid.


https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/chinese-president-xi-jinping-reportedly-suffering-brain-aneurysm/news-story/a4f9f877beb29cd2ee8c0ed6cca9c4d6




*Putin 'muy enfermo' de cáncer y otros problemas de salud: funcionario ucraniano*
Un funcionario ucraniano divulgó que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , está "muy enfermo" con cáncer y otras enfermedades, la última afirmación de los rumores sobre la salud de Putin.








Putin "very sick" with cancer, other health issues: Ukrainian official


The Kremlin has continuously insisted that Putin is in good health.




www.newsweek.com






Otro rumor que está circulando

Nikolai Patrushev reemplaza #Putin mientras que Putin está fuera de "cirugía de cáncer". Putin nominó a Nikolai #Patrushev ex oficial de contrainteligencia de la KGB que una vez dirigió el FSB, para tomar el control de #Russia mientras está incapacitado.


----------



## duncan (15 May 2022)

El yago está que no para:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

segun he leido patrushez es más imperialista que e propio putin









Nikolai Patrushev, un 'silovik' radical y beligerante para sustituir a Putin si al presidente ruso le falla la salud


Desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania se viene especulando sobre la salud de Vladimir Putin. Lo último lo contaba hace unos días el diario inglés...




www.20minutos.es








paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, no hay confirmación, de momento solo son rumores, es mucha casualidad que los dos estén enfermos
> 
> 
> *Según los informes, el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, 'sufre un aneurisma cerebral'*
> ...


----------



## Pat (15 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la ofensiva al norte tiene pinta de estar poniendo mucha carne en el asador



Tenemos muy poca información y muchas historias de tragedias humanos.

Esto dicho, si, parece que Rusia ha descubierto flaquezas en las defensas de Ucrania y como es habitual con los Rusos, cunando encuentran una debilidad aplican máximo presión poniendo grandes recursos. *Severodonetsk and Lysychansk *son el foco de los muy limitados ambiciones Rusos;

Todo indica que Rusia está intentando coger muy modestos avances en la esperanza de ir degradando las fuerzas de Ucrania. Obviamente el problema es la degradación del ejercito Ruso. Pero todo indica que Rusia ha decidido ir por una larga guerra.

En fin, mientras Occidente esta dispuesto armar Ucrania con armamento moderna Rusia lo va pasar putas…..

Vi que Ucrania esta pidiendo aviones Americanos modernas y pide que el USA y UK empieza ya el entrenamiento de los pilotos Ucranios con aviones USA modernas….. se ve que Ucrania también se está preparando para una guerra larga….



He visto que Macron de Francia esta pidiendo a Ucrania que haga concesiones para dar una salida *“honorable”* a Rusia, pero el ambiente en Ucrania parece contrario a esto, y creo que es por aquí que estén depositado los esperanzas de Rusia; que el EU amenaza cortar el suministro a Ucrania si no cede algo a Rusia. A ver cuanto tiempo dura antes que el EU chantajea a Ucrania._ ( por no olvidar a USA y UK, que sus lideres tampoco son de fiar del todo)_


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Estados Unidos ayudará a Finlandia y Suecia si son atacados antes de unirse a la OTAN - Pentágono



suecia acaba de dar el visto bueno a su ingreso, no creo que llamen a putin esta tarde como ha hecho Findlandia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

veo que mucha de esta gente se está desechando por fin del poso de mugre pro-orco que la maquinaria de propaganda rusa ha ido inevitablemente depositando sobre prácticamente todo el mundo, De modo que habia que confraternizar con ese ipmerio del mal con jijijaja de admiracion ect



duncan dijo:


> El yago está que no para:


----------



## nebulosa (15 May 2022)

Les va a ser imposible una guerra larga a Rusia..imposible, los ucras van a empujar mucho y los soldaditos rusos se revelarán a sus superiores.
Aunque sean sustituidos por un mes para descansar del frente, pocas ganas a todos de volver a intentar que te maten.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

El G7 ya se ha mostrado completamente contrario a aceptar las fronteras impuestas por la fuerza por putin, asi que ucrania tiene la capacidad de no ceder en nada.

El maximo MOMENTUM de una ofensiva orca se produce al comienzo, despues la fase depresiva va ganando segun se deschatarra el material y conlleva el tinglado al colapso. El cruce de bilovozka ha sido providencial el destrozo ucraniano porque alli se ha disipado quizas un 30% de ese momentum.

Ucrania está demostrando una mayor estabilidad en su comportamiento, manteniendo el desgaste sobre el orco, asumiendo sus perdidas, pero no colapsando sino haciendo colapsar al rival.

En mi opinion la posicion de fuerza de ucrania en el conflicto solo puede crecer y lo importante es jugar conservador, aunque claro viendo las carnicerias de ese atajo de HDLGP en la poblacion civil den ganas de lanzarse de cabeza.




Pat dijo:


> Tenemos muy poca información y muchas historias de tragedias humanos.
> 
> Esto dicho, si, parece que Rusia ha descubierto flaquezas en las defensas de Ucrania y como es habitual con los Rusos, cunando encuentran una debilidad aplican máximo presión poniendo grandes recursos. *Severodonetsk and Lysychansk *son el foco de los muy limitados ambiciones Rusos;
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

si rusia ha comprometido gran parte de su ejercito profesional en la invasion de 3 dias, claramente tiene que tener problemas de rotacion cuando necesite dar un respiro a los soldados. Ahora estan de conscripcion forzoa en el donbas, pesimas tropas armadas con mosin y cazuelas. Supongo que el follaorcos de igor girkin estará satisfecho de que el kremlin ha destruido la región y ahora a la juventud para que él disfrute haciendo gluglu en la palangana del khan a cambio de unos pines de hojalata, otro ajedrecista con ELO de 3.000



nebulosa dijo:


> Les va a ser imposible una guerra larga a Rusia..imposible, los ucras van a empujar mucho y los soldaditos rusos se revelarán a sus superiores.
> Aunque sean sustituidos por un mes para descansar del frente, pocas ganas a todos de volver a intentar que te maten.


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Bocachanclas lavrov, de Suecia y Finlandia de momento no dice nada, también pedirá la neutralidad y desnazificación de ambas?


Sergey Lavrov explicó que la operación especial debe terminar con la firma de documentos completos sobre cuestiones de seguridad y el estatus neutral de Ucrania con garantías de su seguridad.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 May 2022)

La única esperanza que le queda a Putin para no perder una guerra que está perdiendo es que Ucrania se rinda, y por eso los pro rusos del foro disfrazados de pacifistas o analistas geopolíticos, pide cada vez más desesperadamente. Con escusas del precio de la luz y salvar vidas. Tipica propaganda subversiva comunista


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Otro objetivo a desnazificar, Putin ha conseguido lo que decía que quería evitar, mas OTAN, todo un estratega

*El partido gobernante de Suecia respalda unirse a la OTAN, allanando el camino para la candidatura*

Los socialdemócratas gobernantes de Suecia dijeron el domingo que respaldaban que el país se uniera a la OTAN, abandonando décadas de oposición tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania y creando una gran mayoría parlamentaria a favor de la membresía.
Información de Johan Ahlander, Simon Johnson y Niklas Pollard, edición de William Maclean










Sweden's ruling party backs joining NATO, paving way for bid


Sweden's ruling Social Democrats said on Sunday they backed the country joining NATO, abandoning decades of opposition in the wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine and creating a large parliament majority in favour of membership.




www.reuters.com


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (15 May 2022)

¿Qué tal va la ofensiva de este ejército de mierda de Dimitris borrachos? ¿Ya han tomado alguna caseta de perro? ¿Lo próximo será un corral?

@Zhukov esperamos tu análisis.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 May 2022)

A suecia no la amenaza como a Findlandia, tal como esta en estos momentos Rusia la fuerza aerea Sueca revienta a Putin en tres dias sin ayuda de la otan.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 May 2022)

La única posibilidad que tiene rusia de vencer la guerra es que occidente traicione a Ucrania y deje de apoyarla. A una guerra de desgaste a largo plazo Ucrania casa vez será más fuerte y rusia más débil. La otan debería estar ya entrenando a pilotos ucranianos en aviones occidentales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

no es ninguna broma la que está montando el orco, lo cierto es que mientras que no consigan establecer mas cabezas de puente en el donetes el saliente de izum puede trasformarse en una trampa mortal


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es ninguna broma la que está montando el orco, urge la presencia del fallero



Son puebluchos. Pero los pro rusos fantasean con el colapso ucraniano


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Mas casualidades 
Video del incendio de hoy en Shakhty, una fábrica de Gloria Jeans está en llamas. La causa del incendio no ha sido reportada.



*En Shakhty, un gran incendio en la fábrica Gloria Jeans*









В Шахтах крупный пожар на фабрике «Глория Джинс»: видео


В воскресенье, 15 мая, во второй половине дня в Шахтах на Енисейском произошел крупный пожар на фабрике «Глория Джинс». Сообщение о возгорании поступило около 16:00.




shahty.ru


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas casualidades
> Video del incendio de hoy en Shakhty, una fábrica de Gloria Jeans está en llamas. La causa del incendio no ha sido reportada.
> 
> 
> ...



Con la incompetencia de los rusos y lo grande que es Rusia, veo más probable que sean meros accidentes causados por unas malas instalaciones o alguna pifia dimitri que una campaña de sesudos sabotajes. Si se trata de un incidente cerca de Ucrania (Belgorod, Bryansk, Kursk...), sí veo más probable acción ucraniana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

Eso no se sabe y si se sabe no se dice 



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Con la incompetencia de los rusos y lo grande que es Rusia, veo más probable que sean meros accidentes causados por unas malas instalaciones o alguna pifia dimitri que una campaña de sesudos sabotajes. Si se trata de un incidente cerca de Ucrania (Belgorod, Bryansk, Kursk...), sí veo más probable acción ucraniana.


----------



## iases (15 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bocachanclas lavrov, de Suecia y Finlandia de momento no dice nada, también pedirá la neutralidad y desnazificación de ambas?
> 
> 
> Sergey Lavrov explicó que la operación especial debe terminar con la firma de documentos completos sobre cuestiones de seguridad y el estatus neutral de Ucrania con garantías de su seguridad.



Quería una Ucrania neutral como Finlandia y ha conseguido una Finlandia adversa como ucrania


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Con la incompetencia de los rusos y lo grande que es Rusia, veo más probable que sean meros accidentes causados por unas malas instalaciones o alguna pifia dimitri que una campaña de sesudos sabotajes. Si se trata de un incidente cerca de Ucrania (Belgorod, Bryansk, Kursk...), sí veo más probable acción ucraniana.



En este caso puede haber sido un sabotaje, esa ciudad esta cerca de la frontera de Donetsk


----------



## Covaleda (15 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es ninguna broma la que está montando el orco, lo cierto es que mientras que no consigan establecer mas cabezas de puente en el donetes el saliente de izum puede trasformarse en una trampa mortal



Llevamos ya tiempo "vigilando" la actividad en esa zona y entre eso y el avance hacia el norte para cortar en dos al resto que queda sobre Jarkov, (zona de Ternova, apenas a 2km de la frontera norte) en cuestión de poco los ucranianos pueden hacerle a los invasores un roto bastante curioso.

Los rusos siguen con su picoteo a ver si dan con alguna grieta pero aparte de efímeros "éxitos" locales, como tomar alguna aldea por unos días en el sureste, se les ve cansados.

Aún así el ejército invasor se mantiene firme en toda la franja sur del país y costará echarlos de ahí, ya que concentran todo lo que tienen en defender lo ocupado hasta ahora, que no es que sea poco, pero se aleja bastante de sus objetivos iniciales.

Está interesante la cosa, aunque no tan fulgurante todo como en las primeras semanas. Falta artillería.


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)

Así vuelan los puentes por los aires frente a los invasores Detalles: El 8º Regimiento de Fuerzas Especiales, junto con la NGU y la 15ª Dirección Principal de la UVKR SBU, para detener la ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas en dirección a las ciudades de Severodonetsk y la ciudad de Lisichansk, región de Lugansk, puentes ferroviarios fueron destruidos,


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ahora dilo sin llorar



Si, me jode, pero no por los rusos, sino porque soy europeo y nos van a hacer la vida algo mas dificil; los rusos, chinos y los americanos son los ganadores; los de ucrania son los perdedores.

Ahora al ignore, por idiota.


----------



## duncan (15 May 2022)

Pues yago ya va reculando a marchas forzadas:


----------



## Feriri88 (15 May 2022)

Creo que Ucrania debe ir a por Jerson


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

bueno, al parecer el orco pretende cruzar el donets en zonas en las que el rio les muestra a ellos un amplio meandro que rodea territorio ucraniano. es logico. el ratio tierra-rio es beneficioso para el orco




rastreando entre bilorivka e izum hay 3 lugares que tienen esas propiedades, aunque prsyhyb esta dominado por un cerro ergo no es una buena opcion




apostaria por tserka


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 May 2022)

El niño rata yago rodriguez es pro Russo. Ahora es muy fácil unirse al bando ucraniano. Pero ha estado vendiendo propaganda rusa durante 3 meses. No tiene ni idea de lo que habla. Gmitu es de los pocos you tuber fiables


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

en mi opinion en jerson basta mantener posiciones, creo que si es posible un especial esfuerzo de acoso y desgaste hay que abrir cuña entre krimea y dombas en mariupol. Jerson será abandonada si desde mairupol se llega a dniper



Feriri88 dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania debe ir a por Jerson


----------



## Fiallo (15 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El niño rata yago rodriguez es pro Russo. Ahora es muy fácil unirse al bando ucraniano. Pero ha estado vendiendo propaganda rusa durante 3 meses. No tiene ni idea de lo que habla. Gmitu es de los pocos you tuber fiables



Y ni siquiera es un proruso convencido, lo hace por sus seguidores que van principalmente de conspiranoicos trumpistas, panchis bolivarianos, podemitas, gustavobuenistas, trevijanistas, etc. En un comienzo era muy criticado por sus seguidores por ser muy "pro-OTAN".


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (15 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Con la incompetencia de los rusos y lo grande que es Rusia, veo más probable que sean meros accidentes causados por unas malas instalaciones o alguna pifia dimitri que una campaña de sesudos sabotajes. Si se trata de un incidente cerca de Ucrania (Belgorod, Bryansk, Kursk...), sí veo más probable acción ucraniana.



O mucho zumbado oportunista aprovechando el lío para dar rienda suelta a sus trastornos mentales. "La noche del diablo", de El Cuervo.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 May 2022)

Y cuidadito que si los ucranianos con un poquito más de perseverancia y voluntad y por supuesto con ayuda de la OTAN echan al invasor de sus tierras todo es creerselo que se puede lograr sería el mayor fracaso de los ruskis de toda la historia y eso que el ejército de Ucrania tampoco es para tirar cohetes pero le están poniendo huevos y el invasor se las está viendo y deseando y retrocediendo como buenas ratas que son.
Viva Ucrania libre!!
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.



Pozdrawiam.


----------



## duncan (15 May 2022)

Hoy están a fuego, ahora gott mitt uns:


----------



## Chaini (15 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los separatistas de Donetsk y Luhansk se van a arrepentir pronto de haber vendido su alma al diablo ruso. Si a Putin y los otros millonarios les importa tres cojones que mueran 100 mil rusos imagínate lo que les preocupan estos muertos de hambre. Si tiene que morir hasta el último de ellos para que Putin pueda vender una victoria no dudéis de que así será.



Si lees a Kamil se entiende un poco mejor. La mafia rusa se adueño de las instituciones, pueden saquear, matar, nada se lo impide, asi compro Putin el Dombas, no hay ninguna institucion que no este corrompida. 








Thread by kamilkazani: How Putin managed to derussify East Ukraine in jus... - PingThread


How Putin managed to derussify East Ukraine in just 8 years? Discussion on the potential deescalation of the war in Ukraine with all security implications it has illustrates the difference between the goal- oriented and the system-oriented thinking



www.pingthread.com


----------



## moncton (15 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bocachanclas lavrov, de Suecia y Finlandia de momento no dice nada, también pedirá la neutralidad y desnazificación de ambas?
> 
> 
> Sergey Lavrov explicó que la operación especial debe terminar con la firma de documentos completos sobre cuestiones de seguridad y el estatus neutral de Ucrania con garantías de su seguridad.



Y quien garantiza que Rusia vaya a respetar lls acuerdos?


----------



## tomcat ii (15 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Tremendo documento el 1er video, hay muchísimos fulminados.

edito, he contado como 70. brutal cuando va recorriendo la carretera.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Los Chinos se van a quedar con toda la antigua Siberia China y no van a poder decir ni mu y los Turco-azeries con Armenia y Georgia. ..sino al tiempo.
> Vamos a ver lo que queda de Rusia pa mi que se tiene que preocupar más por las fronteras internas que de ningún País occidental.
> No llevamos ni 3 meses de guerra y a perdido casi el 60% de su mejor material humano y mecánico y lo peor el respeto de todo Dios



Y mientras tanto Siberia sigue ardiendo incontroladamente ya que el ejército, tradicionalmente, hace de bombero pero está desplazado a Ucrania mayormente. Están casi sin medios.

4.000 incendios forestales arrasaran Siberia - VIDEOS - Alerta Geo

A putin le crecen los enanos y a este paso los Chinos si se animan, sólo encontrarán una gran hoguera para hacerse una barbacoa.

Por cierto... qué piensa Japón de todo esto? de momento ya se han manifestado respecto a las islas Kuriles que les robaron y exigen su devolución, e igual pillan cacho y no digo por la fuerza sino pagando. Las islas para los del Sol Naciente, no pasan de ser una miserable propina y necesitan tierra firme.

Madre mía hasta donde puede llegar la mala cabeza putinesca!


----------



## txusky_g (15 May 2022)

Les cuesta varios pepinos pero al final lo revientan:


----------



## tomcat ii (15 May 2022)

Booom grande al final. Todo un clásico en versión extendida, ahora con más bombas por drone.


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

Video: Fuerzas ucranianas instalando un puente de pontones en algún lugar de Ucrania. Fecha desconocida.


----------



## podemita medio (15 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Les cuesta varios pepinos pero al final lo revientan:



Menudo reventón la última granada, debió explotarle la munición al tanque. Le tira 4 granadas, al principio creo que los drones llevaban sólo 2, han debido de ir mejorándolos.


----------



## moncton (15 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Booom grande al final. Todo un clásico en versión extendida, ahora con más bombas por drone.



Estos son los drones que segun el comandante Zhurullov no sirven de nada?


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Estos son los drones que segun el comandante Zhurullov no sirven de nada?



Donde estén estos... Drone zhurullov en acción

Soldados de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dominan con confianza y decisión el UAV de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa Eleron-3 El vuelo es normal! 





Este drone usan los ucranianos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

muy buen video



duncan dijo:


> Hoy están a fuego, ahora gott mitt uns:


----------



## paconan (15 May 2022)

La guerra de Putin en ochenta días, no es una película
Putin Fogg y su ayudante Peskovporte


En 80 días ha diezmado el ejercito y la economía rusa
Ha conseguido que Rusia sea la nación mas sancionada
Ha conseguido mas apoyos que nunca para ucrania
Ha aumentado la OTAN con dos nuevos socios

y todo eso en 80 días


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Donde estén estos... Drone zhurullov en acción
> 
> Soldados de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dominan con confianza y decisión el UAV de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa Eleron-3 El vuelo es normal!
> 
> ...



Un octocoptero, pueden cargar unos 4-5 kilos y aguantan en vuelo unos 20 minutos, tienen que llevar un número par de hélices para repartir una mitad dextrogira y otra levogira, no puedo poner acentos con la tablet.


----------



## Puertas (15 May 2022)

EE.UU. ha desarrollado drones siguiendo los requisitos del ejército ucraniano. Ya no sólo tienen los drones caseros que usaban hace un par de meses. Habrán aumentado tamaño, autonomía, velocidad, carga, comunicaciones,...


----------



## Puertas (15 May 2022)

En la guerra, lo más barato que funciona es lo mejor. Aunque los nuevos drones vandrán un pico, mientras paguen los USAnos ...


----------



## podemita medio (15 May 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Un octocoptero, pueden cargar unos 4-5 kilos y aguantan en vuelo unos 20 minutos, tienen que llevar un número par de hélices para repartir una mitad dextrogira y otra levogira, no puedo poner acentos con la tablet.



Creo que cada granada pesa medio quilo más o menos.


----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Les cuesta varios pepinos pero al final lo revientan:



¿Le han metido un sistema HUD a los drones?


............


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 May 2022)

muchos intentos reventados. igual es ponerse en plan ajedrecista esperar a que monten una cabeza de puente para despues repartir azufre sobre acumulaciones de chatarra


----------



## podemita medio (15 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿Le han metido un sistema HUD a los drones?
> ............



En el hud se pueden ver datos interesantes. El drone está a 150 metros de altura, y 4.2 km de distancia del punto de partida. Se contecta a unos 13 satélites gps y llevaba 7 minutos y medio de vuelo. Se leen lo que parecen 3 modos, LOIT, HOLD y RETL.


----------



## podemita medio (15 May 2022)

Plot twist, las lavadoras robadas de Ucrania eran para sacarles los chips y ponerlas en los tanques 









Los tanques rusos usan chips de electrodomésticos por las sanciones


Rusia está a la desesperada y prueba de ello es que está usando chips de electrodomésticos en sus tanques para usarlos en Ucrania.




elchapuzasinformatico.com





_Pues ahí los chips están teniendo mucho que decir, puesto que según la Secretaria de Comercio de EE.UU, *Gina Raimondo*, los de Putin están al borde del colapso militar porque no tienen chips para sus armas, y citó un ejemplo muy claro: los ucranianos están encontrando *chips* de *lavavajillas* y *frigoríficos* instalados en los tanques de manera muy artesanal._


----------



## Trovador (15 May 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Si lees a Kamil se entiende un poco mejor. La mafia rusa se adueño de las instituciones, pueden saquear, matar, nada se lo impide, asi compro Putin el Dombas, no hay ninguna institucion que no este corrompida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay una peli llamada "Donbass" de Sergei Loznitsa que muestra, de cierta manera, lo que dices.

Sí ya sé que recomendar cine de autor en Burbuja queda un poco raro pero recomiendo la peli.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 May 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Un octocoptero, pueden cargar unos 4-5 kilos y aguantan en vuelo unos 20 minutos, tienen que llevar un número par de hélices para repartir una mitad dextrogira y otra levogira, no puedo poner acentos con la tablet.



Depende. UAS utilizados para agricultura como el dji agras pueden llevar hasta 40 Kg.


----------



## Trovador (15 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Os traigo una buena dosis de los siempre descacharrantes análisis de nuestro mariscal favorito para que os echéis unas risas mientras os tomáis el vasito de leche con las campurrianas antes de acostaros.
> 
> *La risas están sobre todo en el tercer párrafo en donde Zhukov nos explica porque los ruskis utilizan métodos de hace 70 años y no es por falta de dinero o porque sean una horda de turcomongoles:*
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto sus oponentes...


----------



## ghawar (15 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (15 May 2022)

Al rusky del vídeo de antes se le ha averiado la brújula..................aquí un primer plano y su reacción.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Madre de dios, el estupido que debe haber de esta afirmacion, al leer propaganda anglo. Lo mismo podemos decir de los que leen las fuentes rusas y reafirman su opinion. Paso de leer mas de esta guerra: Para mi esta claro, viendo el resultado, quien ha estado metiendo mas mierda para que esta se produjera; y los resultados estan claros: Europa se ha empobrecido, ucraina va a ser una ruina, rusia va a hacer un bloque euroasiatico con china y estados unidos y los anglos se han reforzado, a la espera de la gran batalla economica con china.
> 
> Al ignore por estupido



"...Rusia va a hacer un bloque euroasiático con China.."

Joder, en los bares de Paco de los tiempos de Franco se hacían mejores análisis estratégicos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

Rusia no caera gracias a China.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 May 2022)

Es del día 15.
"La ofensiva de los invasores rashistas se limita ahora a un intento de ocupar la región de Luhansk. No tienen éxito. Hay combates en Shedrysheve y Voronove cerca de Severodonetsk y al norte de Popasna. Después de los cruces de ríos fallidos, las tropas enemigas cerca de Bilohorivka se niegan a luchar."


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Os habéis preguntado por qué a Rusia parece que le pone más nerviosa la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN que la de Suecia?

La Península de Kola está en el extremo septentrional de Rusia, allí tiene una base de submarinos nucleares y otra de bombarderos estratégicos..

Unida al resto de Rusia por una sola carretera que discurre paralela a la frontera finesa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

el fallero se deja ver


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no caera gracias a China.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059440



Eso paran repitiendo los bolivarianos mientras los trumpistas conspiranoicos ven a Rusia como aliado contra China.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 May 2022)

A ver cuanto tiempo dura antes que el EU chantajea a Ucrania._ ( por no olvidar a USA y UK, que sus lideres tampoco son de fiar del todo)_
[/QUOTE]

Y lo dices tú que eres british.


----------



## ghawar (16 May 2022)

A los buenos días:


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "...Rusia va a hacer un bloque euroasiático con China.."
> 
> Joder, en los bares de Paco de los tiempos de Franco se hacían mejores análisis estratégicos.



Hemos pasado de los tanques rusos en Lisboa a que no caerán gracias a China. Se ve evolución, pero aún tienen mucho que asimilar.


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Lo que dicen los ucras sobre las bajas rusas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible de creer. Me parece que dando datos tan absurdos pierden credibilidad, cuando su éxito manteniendo a raya a la fuerza aérea rusa es innegable.


----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A los buenos días:



Interesante que lo digan los british también, es la sensación que da, en Bielorrusia la oposición a entrar en guerra debe llegar al mismo ejército y la cortesana de Putin tiene miedo a perder el sillón y posiblemente terminar exiliado. Está moviéndose en un equilibrio entre el apoyo a Rusia y no cabrear a su población.

Lo otro ya se ha comentado y es obvio, el ejército bielorruso es pequeño. Si estaciona tropas junto a la frontera ucraniana, Polonia, Letonia y Lituania deben estacionar tropas pegadas a la frontera Bielorrusa. Mano de santo.


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)

En mi opinión fabricarán los modelos de Renault que estaban fabricando hasta ahora con la marca Moskvich y se pasarán la patente por el arco del triunfo.


----------



## Camisa azul (16 May 2022)

La flexibilidad doctrinal podemita y putineja dice que ahora no preocupa el exceso de CO2 que los western emitimos a la atmósfera sino todo lo contrario: que nos vamos a morir porque no vamos a resistir un invierno sin gas ruso.

Como si el piso de la posguerra de Lugo en el que mi padre se crió tuviese suelo radiante y certificación energética A.


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> La flexibilidad doctrinal podemita y putineja dice que ahora no preocupa el exceso de CO2 que los western emitimos a la atmósfera sino todo lo contrario: que nos vamos a morir porque no vamos a resistir un invierno sin gas ruso.
> 
> Como si el piso de la posguerra de Lugo en el que mi padre se crió tuviese suelo radiante y certificación energética A.



Recuerda que Putin se encargó de que sus esbirros podemitas y verdes en occidente declaran su gas natural como energía verde, a pesar de que genera energía por combustión como el resto de hidrocarburos.


----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> La flexibilidad doctrinal podemita y putineja dice que ahora no preocupa el exceso de CO2 que los western emitimos a la atmósfera sino todo lo contrario: que nos vamos a morir porque no vamos a resistir un invierno sin gas ruso.
> 
> Como si el piso de la posguerra de Lugo en el que mi padre se crió tuviese suelo radiante y certificación energética A.


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En mi opinión fabricarán los modelos de Renault que estaban fabricando hasta ahora con la marca Moskvich y se pasarán la patente por el arco del triunfo.




Hoy en dia las fabricas de coches no "fabrican" nada, se dedican al ensamblaje de piezas que llegan de cientos de proveedores de todo el mundo

Y por mucho que quieran utilizar la maquinaria que tienen de ensamblar renault para otras marcas, eso no funciona asi, los robots van programados al nanometro para mover piezas y colocarlas

Que se lo digan a los bolivarianos que tambien se las daban muy felices con la idea de fabricar un coche "nacional" y no hubo huevos


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Interesante que lo digan los british también, es la sensación que da, en Bielorrusia la oposición a entrar en guerra debe llegar al mismo ejército y la cortesana de Putin tiene miedo a perder el sillón y posiblemente terminar exiliado. Está moviéndose en un equilibrio entre el apoyo a Rusia y no cabrear a su población.
> 
> Lo otro ya se ha comentado y es obvio, el ejército bielorruso es pequeño. Si estaciona tropas junto a la frontera ucraniana, Polonia, Letonia y Lituania deben estacionar tropas pegadas a la frontera Bielorrusa. Mano de santo.



El problema del Lukashenko es que si pierde el sillon, le hacen un Ceausescu...


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A los buenos días:



Los bielorrusos se van a quedar sin pulpitos que reexportar, quiero decir pescar... Sí...eso


----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El problema del Lukashenko es que si pierde el sillon, le hacen un Ceausescu...



No deben faltar ganas. Si yo fuera bielorruso le tendría un asco importante. Bueno, no lo soy y se lo tengo igualmente...

La sucesión de Putin es la preocupante. Putin está completamente quemado y amortizado, falta sólo que en Rusia vayan tomando conciencia de este hecho. Crucemos los dedos para que el sucesor no tenga nada que ver con la KGB/FSB porque si no esto no va a terminar nunca.


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Parece que algunos blogeros rusos empiezan a criticar su estrategia. 









Growing evidence of a military disaster on the Donets pierces a pro-Russian bubble.


As the news of the losses at the river crossing started to spread, some Russian bloggers did not hold back in their criticism of what they said was incompetent leadership.




www.nytimes.com





Nuestro @Zhukov como no tiene ni puta idea de cosas militares sigue erre que erre.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

*Moscú renovará la producción de automóviles con la marca Moskvich — alcalde de la ciudad*
El principal socio tecnológico de la renovada planta de automóviles de Moscú Moskvich será Kamaz

MOSCÚ, 16 de mayo. /TASS/. La planta de Renault en Moscú ha sido transferida al balance de la ciudad y producirá automóviles de pasajeros bajo la histórica marca Moskvich, escribió el alcalde de Moscú, Sergey Sobyanin, en su blog personal.
"El propietario extranjero decidió cerrar la planta de Renault en Moscú. Este es su derecho, pero no podemos permitir que miles de trabajadores se queden sin trabajo. Así que decidí tomar la planta en el equilibrio de la ciudad y reanudar la producción de pasajeros autos bajo la marca histórica Moskvich", escribió el alcalde.
Agregó que tratará de mantener a la mayor parte del personal trabajando directamente en la planta y sus trabajadores aliados.
"El principal socio tecnológico de la renovada planta de automóviles Moskvich de Moscú será Kamaz. En la primera etapa, planeamos producir autos clásicos con motor de combustión interna, y en el futuro [habrá] autos eléctricos. Además, junto con Kamaz y el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Rusia estamos trabajando en la localización de la producción máxima de autopartes en Rusia", especificó Sobyanin.

Según él, la planta de automóviles en Volgogradsky prospect tiene una larga y gloriosa historia. Hace casi cien años comenzó con la producción de automóviles Ford. Durante décadas, los legendarios autos domésticos Moskvich se produjeron aquí. Desde 1998, la planta ha estado cooperando con Renault, con Logans, Dusters y Sanderos saliendo de su línea de ensamblaje.
"En 2022 abriremos una nueva página en la historia de Moskvich", agregó el alcalde.








Moscow to renew production of Moskvich-branded cars — city mayor


The main technological partner of the revived Moscow Automobile Plant Moskvich will be Kamaz




tass.com






*Los activos del fabricante de automóviles francés Renault en Rusia se nacionalizan, anuncia el ministerio*
El acuerdo incluía una opción de seis años para recomprar la participación de Renault en Avtovaz.

MOSCÚ, 16 de mayo. /TASS/. Las acciones de Renault Rusia han sido transferidas al gobierno de la ciudad de Moscú, y NAMI, un centro de investigación respaldado por el estado, se ha convertido en propietario de la participación de Renault en Avtovaz, dijo el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Rusia en su canal de Telegram.
El gobierno de Moscú ahora poseerá el 100% de las acciones de Renault Rusia, mientras que la participación del 67,69% de Renault en Avtovaz se venderá a NAMI, dijo el ministerio en un comunicado.
Avtovaz continuará ensamblando toda la gama de productos de automóviles Lada en sus plantas, y el fabricante de automóviles ofrecerá servicios de mantenimiento de automóviles Renault en el mercado ruso.
El acuerdo incluía una opción de seis años para recomprar la participación de Renault en Avtovaz, dijo el servicio de prensa del ministerio.

"Al transferir la participación del Grupo Renault a la propiedad estatal [Rusia] podría mantener su control de Avtovaz y garantizar la operatividad de la empresa en medio de las sanciones", dijo el servicio de prensa citando al ministro ruso de Industria y Comercio, Denis Manturov. La medida también permitiría a la empresa mantener sus competencias clave, el ciclo de producción y salvar puestos de trabajo, agregó.








French carmaker Renault’s assets in Russia get nationalized, ministry announces


The deal included a six-year option to buy back Renault’s stake in Avtovaz




tass.com








La corporación francesa Renault Group transfirió todos sus activos en Rusia a propiedad estatal, informa TASS con referencia al Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de la Federación Rusa.


FSUE NAMI se ha convertido en el nuevo propietario de las acciones de la empresa automovilística rusa AvtoVAZ, anteriormente propiedad de Renault. El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio dijo que, a partir de ahora, AvtoVAZ también se dedicará al servicio de automóviles de marca francesa en Rusia.

Primeros jefes del movimiento de automovilistas en Rusia “Libertad de elección” *Vyacheslav Lysakov* en una entrevista de Pravda. Ru predijo el cierre de las plantas de ensamblaje de automóviles rusas debido a las sanciones. Según el experto, el nivel requerido de localización no se ha logrado en las últimas décadas, y la proporción de componentes importados se ha mantenido inaceptablemente alta.

La única salvación para el mercado automotriz ruso serán las empresas de Corea del Sur y China, que sin duda aprovecharán la falta de competencia en la Federación Rusa, Lysakov está seguro.










Rianna Ioana Coreisa manages to win the qualifying round at the expense of Michelle Dzjachangirov - Mail BD


The International Tennis Federation (ITF) is the governing body of world tennis. (Infobae) Rianna Ioana CoreisaRomanian won in the qualifying round of the tournament of Heraklion by 6-2 and 6- a Michelle Dzjachangirov, Dutch tennis player. With this result, the winner will be in the next round...




mailbd.net


----------



## Pat (16 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A los buenos días:



Al principio de la guerra El Ministro de defensa UK y el USA sub estimo las posibilidades de Ucrania y sobre estimo las capacidades de Rusia…. Ahora yo temo que estén haciendo lo inverso; Sobre estimando las capacidades de Ucrania y subestimando los de Rusia….

Si una cosa he sacado de la guerra de Ucrania es que las servicios de_ “inteligencia_” UK y USA deben estar revisado y mejorado porque actualmente no se han mostrado particularmente buenos en su trabajo.

PS

Ignoro los servicios de inteligencia del EU y Rusia porque para mi como ingles lo importante es que funciona los servicios de inteligencia del UK y USA.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

*los aeropuertos quieren utilizar equipos de control extranjeros obsoletos*
La Asociación de Aeropuertos informó que el rechazo de equipos técnicos vencidos podría generar grandes colas en la zona de control especial, escribe el periódico.
La Asociación de Aeropuertos presentó una solicitud al Ministerio de Transporte de Rusia para permitir el uso de equipos extranjeros para el control de pasajeros y equipaje vencido. De lo contrario, los aeropuertos tendrán que cambiar a la detección manual, lo que generará largas colas, escribe el lunes el periódico Kommersant , citando una carta. 



https://tass.ru/obschestvo/14631317



La Asociación de Aeropuertos ha presentado una solicitud al Ministerio de Transporte de Rusia para permitir el uso de equipos extranjeros para el control de pasajeros y equipaje con una vida útil vencida, informaron los medios.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En mi opinión fabricarán los modelos de Renault que estaban fabricando hasta ahora con la marca Moskvich y se pasarán la patente por el arco del triunfo.



Para fabricar un modelo concreto te hacen falta piezas que se hacen en otras partes del mundo.

No todo lo que lleva un Renault es de la marca Renault. Ni lunas, ni faros, ni componentes eléctricos ni mucho menos la electrónica.
Es decir, podrán crear copias baratas y chabacanas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2022)

Auténtico coche Paco de mierda...


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Moscú renovará la producción de automóviles con la marca Moskvich — alcalde de la ciudad*
> El principal socio tecnológico de la renovada planta de automóviles de Moscú Moskvich será Kamaz
> 
> MOSCÚ, 16 de mayo. /TASS/. La planta de Renault en Moscú ha sido transferida al balance de la ciudad y producirá automóviles de pasajeros bajo la histórica marca Moskvich, escribió el alcalde de Moscú, Sergey Sobyanin, en su blog personal.
> ...



Sí, y aviones para el 2023 decía el de Aeroflot. No pueden hacer un puto rodamiento que funcione y van a hacer coches y motores de avión. Lo del retraso de esta gente es de campeonato, no hay otra, tienen que ser deficientes por cojones.


----------



## Pat (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que dicen los ucras sobre las bajas rusas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible de creer. Me parece que dando datos tan absurdos pierden credibilidad, cuando su éxito manteniendo a raya a la fuerza aérea rusa es innegable.



A mi me preocupa mas los bajas de Ucrania; Rusia ha cambiado de enfoque y esta haciendo una guerra de desgaste, a Rusia no le importa cambiar 3 vidas Rusos por 1 vida Ucranio o 3 tanques Rusos por 1 tanque Ucranio, lo importante para Rusia es desgastar el ejercito Ucrania, hasta dire que ahora para Rusia es mas importante desgastar el ejército Ucrania que ganar territorio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A mi me preocupa mas los bajas de Ucrania; Rusia ha cambiado de enfoque y esta haciendo una guerra de desgaste, a Rusia no le importa cambiar 3 vidas Rusos por 1 vida Ucranio o 3 tanques Rusos por 1 tanque Ucranio, lo importante para Rusia es desgastar el ejercito Ucrania, hasta dire que ahora para Rusia es mas importante desgastar el ejército Ucrania que ganar territorio.



Tampoco es que los rusos andén sobrados de gente y tanques..y sobretodo cazas y helicópteros..


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 May 2022)

Lo de la finta de Jarkov sigue sin novedad. Además cualquier día de estos los rusos vuelve a intentar tomar la ciudad:


----------



## EGO (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no caera gracias a China.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059440



Son doritov y mr priede inventando autoestimita,mientras Ucrania va comiendose a los orcos bocado a bocado.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *los aeropuertos quieren utilizar equipos de control extranjeros obsoletos*
> La Asociación de Aeropuertos informó que el rechazo de equipos técnicos vencidos podría generar grandes colas en la zona de control especial, escribe el periódico.
> La Asociación de Aeropuertos presentó una solicitud al Ministerio de Transporte de Rusia para permitir el uso de equipos extranjeros para el control de pasajeros y equipaje vencido. De lo contrario, los aeropuertos tendrán que cambiar a la detección manual, lo que generará largas colas, escribe el lunes el periódico Kommersant , citando una carta.
> 
> ...



Pero en cambio fabricarán coches y aviones sin problema en unos meses. Hay familias donde el padre es un drogadicto subnormal y hay paises donde el gobierno está compuesto por drogadictos subnormales. Es la vida.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 May 2022)

Mapa de Kharkov el 14 de Mayo en azul terreno perdido por los rusos para el 14 5 22 mas o menos





Fue colocada evidencia visual que los Ucranianos ya alcanzaron la frontera Rusa

Lo de Khakov obviamente afecta mucho la ofensiva Rusa del Dombass todo su sector oeste queda expuesto como muestro aquí los rusos posiblemente trataran de volar los puentes si es que ya no los han volado ya, pero igual todo su sector oeste queda amenazado por la artillería Ucraniana que ha sido la pesadilla de los rusos a lo largo de toda la invasión






Análisis de GmitU sobre las implicaciones de la del por el momento derrota de los rusos en Kharkov




paconan dijo:


> Este personaje lo que dice se lo cree? esta convencido de ello? siguen instalados en la guerra fría, no van a cambiar
> 
> *Alexei Zhuravlev: unirse a la OTAN amenaza a Finlandia con la destrucción
> Vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal - sobre el peligro de una guerra a gran escala con Occidente*
> ...








A medida que las dictaduras bananeras se quedan cada vez mas aisladas sus voceros son cada vez mas patéticos paranoia propia del dictador rodearse de gente que sea lo mas mierda posible para el destacar



txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que la carnaza que intentó cruzar el Donets no eran milicianos de Lugansk sino lo que le quedaba a los rusos de su paracaidistas VDV y otras tropas de calidad.



Eran tropas rusas de primer orden el T-72B3 es un tanque totalmente actualizado con componentes franceses de la empresa Thales y Alemanes sistema de comunicación de Siemens, las tropas de segunda linea en Rusia usan T-72B las milicias pacodemierda del Dombass no tienen medios blindados propios de consideración son los rusos los que los mueven


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Para fabricar un modelo concreto te hacen falta piezas que se hacen en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> No todo lo que lleva un Renault es de la marca Renault. Ni lunas, ni faros, ni componentes eléctricos ni mucho menos la electrónica.
> Es decir, podrán crear copias baratas y chabacanas.





tomcat ii dijo:


> Sí, y aviones para el 2023 decía el de Aeroflot. No pueden hacer un puto rodamiento que funcione y van a hacer coches y motores de avión. Lo del retraso de esta gente es de campeonato, no hay otra, tienen que ser deficientes por cojones.



pero es que ademas, el ensamblaje de coches hoy en dia se hace "just in time", la fabrica recibe los componentes que necesita para funcionar cada dia, 

Con lo del brexit, decian que la fabrica de la Mini en Oxford tenia stock para 4 horas de funcionamiento y un retraso de 24 horas en aduana les descolocaba la produccion

me imagino que en rusia no sera tan extremo porque no estaban en la union europea ni el mercado comun, pero aun asi, les haran falta componentes de media europa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

parece exagerado, pero tambien parece exagerado el colpaso del frente desde kiev a jarkov y haber estancado ofensivas importantes basadas en acumulacion de chatarra,
es decir, tu no paras a un ejercito de 200k y lo haces retroceder sin destruir un porcentaje importante de su fuerza de invasión incluyendo la aérea



txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que dicen los ucras sobre las bajas rusas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible de creer. Me parece que dando datos tan absurdos pierden credibilidad, cuando su éxito manteniendo a raya a la fuerza aérea rusa es innegable.


----------



## Ricardiano (16 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A mi me preocupa mas los bajas de Ucrania; Rusia ha cambiado de enfoque y esta haciendo una guerra de desgaste, a Rusia no le importa cambiar 3 vidas Rusos por 1 vida Ucranio o 3 tanques Rusos por 1 tanque Ucranio, lo importante para Rusia es desgastar el ejercito Ucrania, hasta dire que ahora para Rusia es mas importante desgastar el ejército Ucrania que ganar territorio.



Que tienen vidas infinitas como los videojuegos o qué?

Esto no es la segunda guerra mundial. No vas a mandar a chavales de 18 años que están llorando porque les han cerrado Instagram al frente y vas a ganar la guerra.

Para la guerra moderna necesitas profesionales entrenados y que sepan lo que hacen. No gente recogiendo el fusil del que ha muerto delante y seguir avanzando.


Si Putin y su cúpula no han llamado a la movilización general es precisamente porque saben no solo que no sirve de nada en la guerra moderna. Es que, además, corres el riesgo real de que la gente se te rebele. Porque una cosa es medio apoyar una guerra en la que participa tu patria...pero luchan otros. Y una muy diferente que te manden a luchar a ti al frente.

Tú, que sigues preocupado por no poder usar Instagram y buscas vpns para ver las pelis de netflix.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Para fabricar un modelo concreto te hacen falta piezas que se hacen en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> No todo lo que lleva un Renault es de la marca Renault. Ni lunas, ni faros, ni componentes eléctricos ni mucho menos la electrónica.
> Es decir, podrán crear copias baratas y chabacanas.



No dudo de que con ayuda de proveedores chinos puedan producir algo a medio plazo, Ese no es el gran problema. El problema lo tienen con la fabrica en si. Las lineas de montaje se hacen a medida para producir un vehiculo en particular. Si van a ensamblar algo propio que no sea una copia al 100% del vehiculo original van a tener que adaptar las lineas por completo. Todos los utillajes, soportes para las piezas que esperan a ser montadas (Todo se fabria just in time), etc a de ser nuevo. Puede que gran parte de los robots y otras amquinarias se pueda adaptar (Sin el soporte tecnico del fabricante), pero no toda. Y luego cuando una maquina de origen occidental se averie no va a tener repuestos. A ver como encajas en la linea otro robot chino. Imposible no es, pero facil tampoco. Otra cosa es que decidan sustituir toda la maquinaria occidental desde el comienzo y empezar de cero con maquinaria china.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pero en cambio fabricarán coches y aviones sin problema en unos meses. Hay familias donde el padre es un drogadicto subnormal y hay paises donde el gobierno está compuesto por drogadictos subnormales. Es la vida.



Lo único que saben fabricar son cohetes, misiles y poco mas para todo lo demás necesitan recurrir a occidente


----------



## Cuscarejo (16 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Al principio de la guerra El Ministro de defensa UK y el USA sub estimo las posibilidades de Ucrania y sobre estimo las capacidades de Rusia…. Ahora yo temo que estén haciendo lo inverso; Sobre estimando las capacidades de Ucrania y subestimando los de Rusia….
> 
> Si una cosa he sacado de la guerra de Ucrania es que las servicios de_ “inteligencia_” UK y USA deben estar revisado y mejorado porque actualmente no se han mostrado particularmente buenos en su trabajo.
> 
> ...



No hace falta que se muestren particularmente buenos, los rusos son un puto desastre como ejército y lo demuestran día a día. La inteligencia USA/UK está dando información al segundo de los movimientos de los rusos, a día de hoy son los mejores en ese aspecto y Ucrania les debe mucho de la paliza que están dando a los rusos.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, después de haber masacrado en la guerra a los mas jóvenes ahora va a por los siguientes, se esta fraguando una crisis demográfica
Para los rusos parece ser que los hijos son activos de la patria para utilizarlos en el combate, esa doctrina no es nueva , lo mismo hicieron contra los alemanes , mandaban a chavales con ladrillos para que los alemanes gastaran munición, el mariscal Zhurullov decía que no importaba, las mujeres de la madre patria nos darán mas hijos


Putin ha optado por una movilización quirúrgica "silenciosa" al reclutar a aquellos con experiencia militar previa. Aquellos que normalmente no serían llamados primero: personas de entre 30 y 40 años. La movilización general está fuera de cuestión. Dará más detalles en los próximos días. 



FUENTE: Directo de un interno en el terreno en #Moscow , #Russia . Los detalles y la estructura de este plan se publicarán tan pronto como podamos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo único que saben fabricar son cohetes, misiles y poco mas para todo lo demás necesitan recurrir a occidente



Los tanques tus nuevos necesitan electrónica occidental


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

Combate en primera persona. MTR "Azov" opera en la región de Donetsk



hay varios videos. Desde la trinchera los ucras le gritan a los ruskis...al final acaban con ellos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los tanques tus nuevos necesitan electrónica occidental



Pasarán a usarla china.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pasarán a usarla china.



Rusos y chinos no de suelen llevar bien .. sobretodo tras cierto plagio chino del Su27


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los tanques tus nuevos necesitan electrónica occidental



Mientras haya lavadoras que saquear... irán tirando y parcheando


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Rusos y chinos no de suelen llevar bien .. sobretodo tras cierto plagio chino del Su27



Eso para los chinos no es un problema. Les venderán la electrónica (De la calidad más baja posible) que haga falta a precio de caviar Belluga. Y al ser sus únicos proveedores, tendrán al Zar un poco mas cogido por los huevos.


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

_La aviación y la artillería ucranianas realizaron 100 ataques contra la posición rusa en la región de Kherson, incluso en el aeródromo de Chornobaivka 

 _


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)




----------



## Camisa azul (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mientras haya lavadoras que saquear... irán tirando y parcheando



No les llega con dejarnos sin gas, estos cabrones van a sacar los kits Arduino del mercado para usarlos en su industria militar.


----------



## EGO (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



La mejor defensa es un buen ataque.Van a cortarle las lineas de suministro a los orcos de la zona de Izium.

El ejercito ucraniano es la polla.Si tuvieran mas hombres mandaban a los rusos de nuevo a su casa y recuperaban Donbass.


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No dudo de que con ayuda de proveedores chinos puedan producir algo a medio plazo, Ese no es el gran problema. El problema lo tienen con la fabrica en si. Las lineas de montaje se hacen a medida para producir un vehiculo en particular. Si van a ensamblar algo propio que no sea una copia al 100% del vehiculo original van a tener que adaptar las lineas por completo. Todos los utillajes, soportes para las piezas que esperan a ser montadas (Todo se fabria just in time), etc a de ser nuevo. Puede que gran parte de los robots y otras amquinarias se pueda adaptar (Sin el soporte tecnico del fabricante), pero no toda. Y luego cuando una maquina de origen occidental se averie no va a tener repuestos. A ver como encajas en la linea otro robot chino. Imposible no es, pero facil tampoco. Otra cosa es que



La gente se cree que las fabricas de coches son como la Ford de River Rouge, un complejo de 360 hectareas, fabricas de 2 Km se largo, central electrica propia para servir altos hornos donde entraba carbon y mineral de hierro por un lado y salian coches terminados por el otro. Hacian desde el acero hasta el cristal y el caucho de los neumaticos a partir de materias primas a granel

Hoy en dia las fabricas de coches las puedes montar practicamente en cualquier edificio prefabricado donde te entre la linea de ensamblaje y los robots

Y si esperan que los chinos les "ayuden", ya pueden sentarse a esperar. los chinos les venderan componentes o coches terminados pero nada de transferir tecnologia, menudos son esos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La gente se cree que las fabricas de coches son como la Ford de River Rouge, un complejo de 360 hectareas, fabricas de 2 Km se largo, central electrica propia para servir altos hornos donde entraba carbon y mineral de hierro por un lado y salian coches terminados por el otro. Hacian desde el acero hasta el cristal y el caucho de los neumaticos a partir de materias primas a granel
> 
> Hoy en dia las fabricas de coches las puedes montar practicamente en cualquier edificio prefabricado donde te entre la linea de ensamblaje y los robots
> 
> Y si esperan que los chinos les "ayuden", ya pueden sentarse a esperar. los chinos les venderan componentes o coches terminados pero nada de transferir tecnologia, menudos son esos



Obviamente no todas las fábricas de coches son como la VW en Wolfsburg, la más grande del mundo. Pero incluso una pequeña como la de VW en Pamplona (Creo que es la más pequeña en la que he estado) requieren tiempo de adaptación. La cosa no es lo que se podria hacer en occidente, Japon, Korea del sur o China, Lo importante es lo que pueden hacer en Rusia, que visto lo visto es mas bien poco.

Y como he puesto en otro comentario, los chinos te ayudan sin problemas vendiéndote sus cosas a precio de caviar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

maravilloso



Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Os habéis preguntado por qué a Rusia parece que le pone más nerviosa la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN que la de Suecia?
> 
> La Península de Kola está en el extremo septentrional de Rusia, allí tiene una base de submarinos nucleares y otra de bombarderos estratégicos..
> 
> Unida al resto de Rusia por una sola carretera que discurre paralela a la frontera finesa.



Sin olvidarnos de esto









Finnish Defence Forces - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





A bote pronto...

Military age 18
Conscription 165, 255, or 347 days term
Available for military service 1,155,368 males, age 16–49 (2010 est.), 1,106,193 females, age 16–49 (2010 est.)
Fit for military service 955,151 males, age 16–49 (2010 est.), 912,983 females, age 16–49 (2010 est.)
Reaching military age annually 32,599 males (2010 est.), 31,416 females (2010 est.)
*Active personnel 21,500 (2021), 280,000 (wartime)*
Reserve personnel 900,000
Deployed personnel 486





__





List of equipment of the Finnish Army - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







EquipmentNumbersMain battle tanks239Infantry fighting vehicles
Armoured personnel carriers
Armoured vehicle-launched bridges
Heavy mine breaching vehicles212
860
18
6Mobile surface-to-air missile launchers
MANPADS
Anti-aircraft artillery60
286
+1,068Anti-tank guided missile launchers
Recoilless rifles2,685
71,000Artillery
Self-propelled artillery
Mortars
Multiple rocket launchers740
72 +(48)
+1,248
56Assault rifles350,000 Rk 62, 40,000 Rk 95 Tp and unknown amount of Rk 56 Tp and Rk 72Fighter aircraft
Combat-capable advanced trainer aircraft
Helicopters
UAVs
Transport aircraft62
65
25 + 14 (Border Guard)
215
13


Para un pais de 5 millones de habitantes, tienen un ejercito bastante decente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

a 9 de mayo no cuenta la masacre de bilahorivka


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

Pueden extraer gas y petroleo con tecnología y empresas extranjeras, venderlo a buen precio y vivir de ello como reyes mientras la población se medio muere de hambre. Ese es su límite.

Son alcohólicos con retraso.









News From Russian Roads, Part 56 - English Russia







englishrussia.com


----------



## Cui Bono (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Para fabricar un modelo concreto te hacen falta piezas que se hacen en otras partes del mundo.
> 
> No todo lo que lleva un Renault es de la marca Renault. Ni lunas, ni faros, ni componentes eléctricos ni mucho menos la electrónica.
> Es decir, podrán crear copias baratas y chabacanas.



Las fábricas chinas saben copiar a BOSCH, pero da lo mismo. El principal problema es que la producción de petróleo (lo que realmente hacen 'bien'* ) debe dar retorno en comida, bienes de consumo y bienes de equipo y lo occidental es méjor en prestaciones o en calidad/precio. 

*para la producción de petróleo también dependen de ingeniería y equipo extranjero.

No solo venden menos, sino que el del bazar chino/indio sabe que puede subirle el precio, porque son la única alternativa debido a embargo.

Al final el petro-rublo se va a resentir y la economía que afecta a los rusos, va a disminuir en tamaño. Para un ruso de la calle es haber probado los pasteles pero ahora solo pueden comer pan de centeno y azúcar, si es que queda. 

Rusia va a entrar en una espiral de violencia interior y control social que puede ser lo reflejado en la novela "1984". El cártel del petróleo debe estar ya sondeando a los milicos. Si Putin cae y USA apuntala al cártel a cambio de un nuevo Oil-Deal podemos estar ante la mayor guerra en cuanto a resultados jamás ganada por los USA sin que lleguen siquiera a ensuciarse de barro sus Gi-Joe.


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sin olvidarnos de esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El pasado sábado en la secta apareció un titiritero subnormal, que aparte de decir las chorradas típicas de diplomacia y demás, soltó que "Suecia Y Finlandia parece ser que ahora se van a militarizar"


----------



## keylargof (16 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pueden extraer gas y petroleo con tecnología y empresas extranjeras, venderlo a buen precio y vivir de ello como reyes mientras la población se medio muere de hambre. Ese es su límite.
> 
> Son alcohólicos con retraso.
> 
> ...



Esa página es oro molido, mil gracias


----------



## kenny220 (16 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Creo que estén conocidos como_ “tumbas móviles”_, por esto la mayoría de los soldados prefieren sentarse encima del BMP y no viajar dentro….
> 
> PD
> creo que eran concebidos para transportar tropas a través de zonas donde ha habido un uso de armamento nuclear tatico, ofrece algún protección contra radiación, y muy poco contra armamento.



Son los que tienen los depósitos de combustible en los portones traseros? 

Los alemanes, que heredaron de la ddr, rellenaron dichos depósitos con espuma en su "modernización".


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El pasado sábado en la secta apareció un titiritero subnormal, que aparte de decir las chorradas típicas de diplomacia y demás, soltó que "Suecia Y Finlandia parece ser que ahora se van a militarizar"



Suecia nada menos, uno de los mayores exportadores de armas de desarrollo propio del mundo...

Asi es el nivel de los expertos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El pasado sábado en la secta apareció un titiritero subnormal, que aparte de decir las chorradas típicas de diplomacia y demás, soltó que "Suecia Y Finlandia parece ser que ahora se van a militarizar"



Suecia, el tercer mayor exportador de armas per cápita del mundo, se va a militarizar.

Después de eso alguien debería partirle la cara a ese "hejperto".



moncton dijo:


> Suecia nada menos, uno de los mayores exportadores de armas de desarrollo propio del mundo...
> 
> Asi es el nivel de los expertos



Veo que hemos coincidido en el comentario.


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Suecia, el tercer mayor exportador de armas per cápita del mundo, se va a militarizar.
> 
> Después de eso alguien debería partirle la cara a ese "hejperto".
> 
> ...



El "hexperto"


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Aparte de estar un poco pancetoso ...


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El "hexperto"



Ese está ahí por se de Podemos..



https://podemos.info/cultura-libertad-daniel-guzman-quehablelacultura/


----------



## Tales. (16 May 2022)

Simplemente Rusia no puede ganar la guerra desconectada de Occidente, ni tampoco puede sobrevivir su régimen.

USA+la UE+ sus aliados más cercanos (Australia, Canada, Japón y Taiwán) representan el 50% del PIB del planeta, y como el 80% de la producción científica y manufacturas avanzadas del mundo (el otro 20% es China) sin contar a otros actores cercanos en Latinoamérica, Asia o África que al final del día harán más o menos lo que diga Occidente o son enemigos de Rusia (los países del Golfo, Colombia, Israel...) Las únicas alternativas viables y no hostiles son China y la India, que se están dedicando a chulear a Rusia comprándole los recursos con descuentos bestiales y no le dan un apoyo tecnológico directo por miedo a sanciones colaterales. China está inmersa en una importante crisis con el covid y buscando consolidarse a sí misma, no tiene ni la capacidad ni las ganas ni la atención como para sostener a Rusia y enfrentarse a Occidente en su fase de consolidación, y la India carece de los recursos para hacerlo y es a lo sumo un país neutral ligeramente favorable a Rusia.

En su posición actual es inevitable que Rusia colapse en el medio plazo a nivel militar, no son la URSS, están totalmente conectados a los circuitos internacionales y no tienen la capacidad de autarquizarse para esta guerra, no pueden fabricar sus armas más avanzadas sin importar materiales (y ni siquiera a producir manufacturas de complejidad media para autoconsumo sin ayuda de Occidente). 

A nivel social también se van al guano claro, no estoy seguro de si a los rusos les importará lo suficiente volver a los mejores tiempos de la URSS (que es a donde van) como para rebelarse, pero ese es su problema y que lo resuelvan como consideren.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

En algún lugar de Donbas, fuerzas con Stinger, AT-4, Carl Gustaf, ¿C-90?, Bushmaster MRAP con Mk-19 y Mi-8 a una altitud extremadamente baja


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El "hexperto"



Deduzco por las palabras de este actor que condena abiertamente lo que ha hecho Rusia, ya que dice que lo militar es la última opción en un conflicto.


----------



## ghawar (16 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Suecia, el tercer mayor exportador de armas per cápita del mundo, se va a militarizar.
> 
> Después de eso alguien debería partirle la cara a ese "hejperto".
> 
> ...



La gente se cree la historia de que los nordicos son medio amariconaos y hippies que viven del aire y se dedican a cantar y bailar en el solsticio de verano

Yo no he estado en suecia pero conozco a algun noruego y como te pases de la raya te borran la sonrisa de un sopapo

Y he viajado por Finlandia y tengo muchos colegas alli y son duros de cojones. Solo de ver como salen de la sauna a meterse en un agujero en el lago congelado en mitad del invierno a se me caian los cojones.

Y ellos tan campantes, con la toallita alrededor de la cintura y tomando sus birritas a 30 bajo cero


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Pues a la tercera tampoco fue...


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas capturaron un tanque T-80U MBT durante batallas en el este, fecha exacta desconocida pero probablemente muy reciente.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

McDonalds anunció que ha tomado la decisión final de irse #Russia , se venderán los negocios de la compañía en Rusia.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

*McDonald`s decidió abandonar finalmente el mercado ruso*

McDonald`s ha anunciado que finalmente se va de Rusia. La cadena de restaurantes opera con éxito en el país desde hace más de 30 años.

"Después de más de 30 años de operación en el país, McDonald's Corporation anunció su salida del mercado ruso e inició el proceso de venta de su negocio ruso", dijo la compañía en un comunicado de prensa citado por RIA Novosti .








McDonald`s решил окончательно уйти с российского рынка | Телеканал 360°


Компания McDonald`s заявила, что окончательно уходит из России. Сеть ресторанов успешно работала в стране более 30 лет.




360tv.ru







Las sanciones que duelen, tendrán repuestos hasta que se acaben, después crearan el "AVP" alta velocidad Putin, lo que no se sabe todavía es que tecnología usaran

*Un tribunal de San Petersburgo entregó equipos de Siemens a Russian Railways para la reparación de Sapsan*

El Tribunal de Arbitraje de San Petersburgo entregó equipos de Siemens a Russian Railways, que son necesarios para la reparación de trenes de alta velocidad Sapsan y Lastochka.

La decisión se tomó como una medida provisional bajo el reclamo de JSC "Russian Railways", que requiere que la terminación unilateral del acuerdo de mantenimiento de trenes por parte de Siemens sea declarada inválida y obligue a Siemens Mobility a continuar cumpliendo con sus obligaciones bajo el acuerdo.

El acuerdo entre las partes se concluyó el 20 de abril de 2007 por un período de 30 años.
La semana pasada, la empresa alemana notificó a los socios rusos que la empresa abandonaría la Federación Rusa y rescindiría todos los contratos de servicio con Russian Railways.

En San Petersburgo, Siemens tiene una planta que produce motores eléctricos y convertidores de frecuencia, que emplea a unas 160 personas, y en la región de Leningrado hay una empresa conjunta entre la empresa y Power Machines JSC.









Суд в Петербурге передал РЖД оборудование Siemens для ремонта "Сапсанов"


Петербургский арбитражный суд передал РЖД оборудование Siemens, необходимое для ремонта высокоскор...




www.dp.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Zelenski destituye al jefe de Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial | DW | 15.05.2022


Kiev no explicó las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura.




www.dw.com


----------



## Casino (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo que dicen los ucras sobre las bajas rusas de aviones y helicópteros es imposible de creer. Me parece que dando datos tan absurdos pierden credibilidad, cuando su éxito manteniendo a raya a la fuerza aérea rusa es innegable.




A mí me parece bastante conservador.
El parte dice que el 15 (ayer) derribaron 11 objetivos aéreos. Y a continuación los detalla: 2 helicópteros + 2 misiles de crucero + 7 drones de aliexpress.
Resulta muy creíble, especialmente si las salidas efectuadas por los orcos son de verdad 200 diarias. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

no estas militarizado si tus armas no se defienden del kremlin, de 1º de subversion



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Suecia, el tercer mayor exportador de armas per cápita del mundo, se va a militarizar.
> 
> Después de eso alguien debería partirle la cara a ese "hejperto".
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> El "hexperto"



Otro. Dice que no se atrevería a reflexionar y se nota. Pues que se llame a silencio en vez de decir semejantes mierdas.

No hay que reflexionar tanto para darse cuenta que en este conflicto en concreto para los europeos no existe la neutralidad, si no ayudas a Ucrania a defenderse la estás dejando en manos del agresor y a su vez propiciando que esto siga en el futuro con el siguiente territorio que se le ocurra al Kremlin.

Que peste de personajes.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Los chinos les podrán proporcionar faketest...

Los laboratorios rusos pueden quedarse sin pruebas de alergia molecular populares en los próximos meses. Su deficiencia puede complicar el diagnóstico de la enfermedad. Fue causado por la negativa de #American Thermo Fisher Scientific a suministrar equipos y reactivos a #Russia .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

cosicas en kherson


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aparte de estar un poco pancetoso ...



Luego en una eyección las zapas disparadas volando cual torreta y este intentando aterrizar con el paracaidas y un rezo por sus tobillos.


----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Luego en una eyección las zapas disparadas volando cual torreta y este intentando aterrizar con el paracaidas y un rezo por sus tobillos.



En una eyección a alta velocidad sin el equipo adecuado se pueden desmembrar. Ya ha sucedido.


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 May 2022)

100% hordico.


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Simplemente Rusia no puede ganar la guerra desconectada de Occidente, ni sobrevivir su régimen.
> 
> USA+la UE+ sus aliados más cercanos (Australia, Canada, Japón y Taiwán) representan el 50% del PIB del planeta, y como el 80% de la producción científica y manufacturas avanzadas del mundo (el otro 20% es China) sin contar a otros actores cercanos en Latinoamérica, Asia o África que al final del día harán más o menos lo que diga Occidente o son enemigos de Rusia (los países del Golfo, Colombia, Israel...) Las únicas alternativas viables y no hostiles son China y la India, que se están dedicando a chulear a Rusia comprándole los recursos con descuentos bestiales y no le dan un apoyo tecnológico directo por miedo a sanciones colaterales. China está inmersa en una importante crisis con el covid y buscando consolidarse a sí misma, no tiene ni la capacidad ni las ganas ni la atención como para sostener a Rusia y enfrentarse a Occidente en su fase de consolidación, y la India carece de los recursos para hacerlo y es a lo sumo un país neutral ligeramente favorable a Rusia.
> 
> En su posición actual es inevitable que Rusia colapse en el medio plazo a nivel militar, no son la URSS, están totalmente conectados a los circuitos internacionales y no tienen la capacidad de autarquizarse para esta guerra, no pueden fabricar sus armas más avanzadas sin importar materiales (y ni siquiera a producir manufacturas de complejidad media para autoconsumo sin ayuda de Occidente). A nivel social también se van al guano claro, no tengo muy claro si a los rusos les importará lo suficiente volver a los mejores tiempos de la URSS (que es a donde van) como para rebelarse, pero ese es su problema y que lo resuelvan como consideren.



Y ese 20% de manufactura avanzada de china la mayoria fabricado con maquinaria de USA, japon o UE

Que esa es la madre del cordero, las maquinas que hacen maquinas, tu puedes producir chips de puta madre pero si la impresora y los consumibles son importados, te tienen agarrado de los huevos

China se esta poniendo muuuy de perfil en el tema este, lo que quiere es vender a occidente, que compran mas y mas caro


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y ese 20% de manufactura avanzada de china la mayoria fabricado con maquinaria de USA, japon o UE
> 
> Que esa es la madre del cordero, las maquinas que hacen maquinas, tu puedes producir chips de puta madre pero si la impresora y los consumibles son importados, te tienen agarrado de los huevos
> 
> China se esta poniendo muuuy de perfil en el tema este, lo que quiere es vender a occidente, que compran mas y mas caro



Seria interesante conocer el precio total de esa colaboración y el coste final del autobús

*El primer autobús con componentes nacionales y chinos se producirá en la región de Moscú.*
El autobús estará listo el 3 de junio.
El primer autobús, creado completamente con componentes nacionales y chinos, saldrá de la línea de montaje en el distrito urbano de Orekhovo-Zuyevo en la región de Moscú a principios de junio. Así lo anunció la vicepresidenta del Gobierno de la Región de Moscú, Anna Krotova, en una reunión con miembros del gobierno regional y jefes de distritos urbanos. 
Según ella, debido al aumento en el costo de entrega y transporte, el costo de todas las piezas de repuesto aumentó y el costo de los autobuses aumentó en un 30-40%. Debido al aumento de los precios de los fluidos técnicos y los consumibles, el coste de mantenimiento ha aumentado entre un 30 y un 50 %. Junto con OFAS, las autoridades de la región de Moscú organizaron una sede para el control de precios y mantuvieron su crecimiento al nivel de la inflación anual, no más del 10%. Asimismo, se modificaron las leyes de arrendamiento y más de 500 buses se pueden redimir antes de tiempo, sin penalización.


https://tass.ru/ekonomika/14635067


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Seria interesante conocer el precio total de esa colaboración y el coste final del autobús
> 
> *El primer autobús con componentes nacionales y chinos se producirá en la región de Moscú.*
> El autobús estará listo el 3 de junio.
> ...




A ver donde he visto esto antes..

... Ah si, en venezuela









Venirauto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













ZTE 366 "Vergatario" - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nicors (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sin olvidarnos de esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al lado del ejército de pancho villa de la Horda... y mejor que el de España.


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Al lado del ejército de pancho villa de la Horda... y mejor que el de España.



en terminos de personal, mas que el reino unido


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Otra casualidad en Moscú
En Moscú, presumiblemente, el centro de negocios DM Tower está en llamas 



*incendio se desató en el techo del centro de negocios DM Tower en el sur de Moscú.*

El incendio se desató en la azotea del centro empresarial DM Tower en el sur de la capital. Así lo informa el canal de televisión Moscú 24 con referencia a testigos presenciales.

Las imágenes muestran un denso humo negro que se eleva hacia el cielo desde el rascacielos. Se observa que se puede ver desde varios distritos de Moscú.

"Se ve humo negro allí, se escucharon estallidos. Llegaron muchos bomberos, siete autos", dijo un testigo del incidente al canal de televisión.









Пожар произошел на крыше бизнес-центра DM Tower на юге Москвы


О возгорании сообщают очевидцы




www.m24.ru


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> 100% hordico.



Empiezan a caerme simpáticos. Espero que les toque en la segunda oleada de cruce de río y tengan una posibilidad de salvarse.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

A ver follayankees, no va ganando Ucrania la guerra, porque el payaso nazi destituye a ls mandos?

Expliquense.










Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial


Kiev no ofreció las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura



www.abc.es


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Esto es bueno:


----------



## Heres (16 May 2022)

No puedo entrar en el hilo principal, te pueden banear de el y que ni te salga o que


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Estos se van 30 años atrás

El gobierno de la Federación Rusa permitió la producción de automóviles sin sistema de frenos antibloqueo, bolsas de aire y sistema de control de estabilidad del vehículo. 

Según informes de los medios, debido a las sanciones, los fabricantes ya no tienen acceso a algunos sistemas, en relación con lo cual se adoptó la resolución correspondiente. Es válido hasta el 1 de febrero de 2023. 











Russia rolls back vehicle standards over 30 years as sanctions hit supply chains


The new legislation on commercial vehicle standards, which applies from April 1st until the end of the year, has been covered in detail over several articles b...




trans.info


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)

¿Os acordáis de los cubalitros?


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos se van 30 años atrás
> 
> El gobierno de la Federación Rusa permitió la producción de automóviles sin sistema de frenos antibloqueo, bolsas de aire y sistema de control de estabilidad del vehículo.
> 
> ...



Sin ABS y control de tracción en un país que nieva. No hará falta invadirles, se van a matar ellos solos.


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059857



Dime que eso no es un vaso de plástico de litro.


----------



## keylargof (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La gente se cree la historia de que los nordicos son medio amariconaos y hippies que viven del aire y se dedican a cantar y bailar en el solsticio de verano
> 
> Yo no he estado en suecia pero conozco a algun noruego y como te pases de la raya te borran la sonrisa de un sopapo
> 
> ...



En Finlandia por ley cuando se construye un edificio de cierto tamaño hay que construir un búnker. En tiempos de paz se usan como gimnasios, piscinas,.... pero si hay guerra son búnkers. Hay unos 50000, y pueden acoger a toda la población del país.

Finlandia es el 4to país del mundo en reservistas entrenados, 900 mil, sólo superado por India, Brasil y Taiwan.





__





Reserve Military Manpower (2022)


Ranking the total available reserve military manpower by country, from highest to lowest.



www.globalfirepower.com





Finlandia tiene las capacidades de artillería más potentes de Europa:




Pues los prorrusos del foro van diciendo que Finlandia ni siquiera se defendería, que Ucrania es otra cosa.

Si Rusia decide pisar Finlandia (que no lo hará) no sale de allí entero ni un diente de orco.


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dime que eso no es un vaso de plástico de litro.



Realmente son dos para reforzar ,  
vulgares vasos de plástico ochenteros de "cubalitros".


----------



## moncton (16 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> En Finlandia por ley cuando se construye un edificio de cierto tamaño hay que construir un búnker. En tiempos de paz se usan como gimnasios, piscinas,.... pero si hay guerra son búnkers. Hay unos 50000, y pueden acoger a toda la población del país.
> 
> Finlandia es el 4to país del mundo en reservistas entrenados, 900 mil, sólo superado por India, Brasil y Taiwan.
> 
> ...



Un pais con 800.000 lagos y muy boscoso, no veas la de posibilidades que da en plan defensa movil con unidades ligeras rapidas

Mientras los rusos se ha visto que no pueden ni salir de las carreteras ucranianas porque se los follan, no te digo como seria en finlandia .


----------



## Cuscarejo (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059857



¿Que no hay cojones a cruzar el río? Aguántame el cubata.


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo enseñando cosas de Rusia


¿El pueblo ruso merece más que Putin y los oligarcas?
II Brutalsky Show & Tell time. Dona a Patreon para apoyar su combustible y seguro de vida.





Esto podría parecerle una casa abandonada construida a finales del período soviético, mientras que un observador atento notaría un camino bien transitado que conduce a la entrada de la puerta trasera. Seguir desplazándose.





No hace mucho tiempo, todavía en mi vida, la gente trabajaba aquí y tal vez había comprado o empujado papel con textos escritos a mano antes de que las computadoras, las impresoras y el papel de impresión se importaran de Occidente, brevemente, hasta 2022.





Pasando por los turistas como yo garabatear mensajes con las llaves del coche en la pared. Yo también lo hice. “FC Spartak es campeón”.





De repente vi una puerta. Oficina de correos de Rusia Sucursal de Glukhovo Código postal 172037.







Continua


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

"Bueno, hola. ¿Cómo estás? ¿Vende pescado enlatado, señora?

“Joven, esto es pochta (oficina de correos) . Mira alrededor. ¿No puedes ver?






“Eeehh… Siiii. Bueno, entonces ¿puedo tener un par de guantes de jardinería, lo siento, algunos sellos para mi colección?

“Joven”, como el empleado de correos probablemente pensó que soy veinte años menor que ella, “no vendemos sellos”.

Salí de una oficina de correos en un edificio abandonado que no vendía sellos y miré a mi alrededor.






Un antiguo cementerio. De hecho, si conduce por la Rusia rural, encontrará muchas más tumbas en los cementerios masivos del tamaño de pueblos pequeños que personas vivas.






Es como en la novela de Clifford Simak La ciudad, donde la tierra se convirtió en un cementerio gigante. Solo que la gente no se movía hacia las estrellas, sino hacia bloques de concreto de veinte pisos dentro de dos docenas de ciudades, la mayoría de las cuales estaban ubicadas en el mismo paralelo.






Y al igual que el edificio al otro lado de la carretera, el cementerio todavía estaba en uso.







Continua


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

El mismo trato fue con la iglesia al lado del cementerio. Una parte todavía funcionaba: repique de campanas y servicios funerarios, mientras que el espacio principal de la iglesia se dejó pudrir.






El monumento al soldado desconocido (¿por qué ninguno de esos soldados tiene nombre?) en el sitio de una fosa común de la Gran Guerra Patriótica estaba en buenas condiciones porque no tiene aplicación práctica.

La tradición de las fosas comunes se adoptó en Afganistán, Chechenia y Ucrania, mientras que los soldados rusos no estaban en el extremo receptor.






Detrás del cementerio, encontré un pórtico romano abandonado durante mucho tiempo que se remonta a la era original de los oligarcas que precedió a la revolución bolchevique.






Los magnates rusos del siglo XIX corrieron una suerte similar a la de los oligarcas de Putin, solo que estos últimos fueron despojados de sus bienes en el extranjero, ya que allí pasaban su tiempo.






Es hora de salir a la carretera. Justo detrás de la curva, vi un monumento a la edad de Putin.






Una granja privada y un balneario propiedad del gobernador de Tver Oblast, famoso por rechazar la pandemia de Covid, no implementar ninguna restricción y ocultar las muertes relacionadas con Covid a los funcionarios de Moscú. Los cementerios extendidos de Tver Oblast cuentan una historia diferente.

Hay un helipuerto, una furgoneta todoterreno UAZ personalizada y una carretera recién asfaltada para los invitados (el gobernador prefiere usar un helicóptero). Todo lo cual me recordó la utilería de Yellowstone, una serie de televisión de Kevin Costner sobre una rica familia ganadera.

Esa estructura también será abandonada. Bueno, tres cuartas partes.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## gargamelix (16 May 2022)

*Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia ofrecen su apoyo a Finlandia y Suecia*
Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia han emitido una declaración conjunta este lunes para mostrar su apoyo a Finlandia y Suecia en caso de que las dos naciones nórdicas sufran un ataque antes de hacerse efectiva su adhesión a la OTAN. "Junto a Dinamarca e Islandia, Noruega está lista para ayudar a nuestros vecinos nórdicos por todos los medios necesarios en caso de que sean víctimas de agresión en su territorio antes de obtener el ingreso en la OTAN", ha dicho el primer ministro de Noruega, Jonas Gahr Stoere. (Reuters)



paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky de nuevo enseñando cosas de Rusia



Este tío es brutal, se puso bien el nombre. Gracias por darlo a conocer, menudas risas.


----------



## keylargof (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos se van 30 años atrás
> 
> El gobierno de la Federación Rusa permitió la producción de automóviles sin sistema de frenos antibloqueo, bolsas de aire y sistema de control de estabilidad del vehículo.
> 
> ...



Esto nos viene bien. El ABS, EPS y airbag es para mariconas. Sin todos esos sistemas de seguridad afeminados los rusos estamos en mayor contacto con la naturaleza.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

Todo el mundo metiendose con los pobres rusos cuando ellos solo quieren hacer amigos, aquí los tenemos, lanzando caipiriñas desde los drones y no les da nadie ni las gracias.


----------



## geral (16 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> *Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia ofrecen su apoyo a Finlandia y Suecia*
> Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia han emitido una declaración conjunta este lunes para mostrar su apoyo a Finlandia y Suecia en caso de que las dos naciones nórdicas sufran un ataque antes de hacerse efectiva su adhesión a la OTAN. "Junto a Dinamarca e Islandia, Noruega está lista para ayudar a nuestros vecinos nórdicos por todos los medios necesarios en caso de que sean víctimas de agresión en su territorio antes de obtener el ingreso en la OTAN", ha dicho el primer ministro de Noruega, Jonas Gahr Stoere. (Reuters)



Noruega e Islandia ambos paises son la cuna del pacifismo mundial y míralos. Putin consigue lo imposible: movilizar para la guerra paises como éstos.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En mi opinión fabricarán los modelos de Renault que estaban fabricando hasta ahora con la marca Moskvich y se pasarán la patente por el arco del triunfo.



Se quedaron en los diseños de coches de los años 70's y de ahí no salen.


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no entraba en English-Russia:









Volga Girls - English Russia







englishrussia.com


----------



## Mundocruel (16 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Sin ABS y control de tracción en un país que nieva. No hará falta invadirles, se van a matar ellos solos.



Sin ABS sin ESP y dejemos que el Vodka haga el resto.


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Hasta los bloggers follarusos empiezan a pedir responsabilidades ya por la incompetencia de los mandos rusos









Growing evidence of a military disaster on the Donets pierces a pro-Russian bubble.


As the news of the losses at the river crossing started to spread, some Russian bloggers did not hold back in their criticism of what they said was incompetent leadership.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estás seguro de ese número?? a mí me parecen muchos 5600. ¿no serán 550 y se te ha escapado un cero?



Que no, que no. Cayeron como moscas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Es Vd. el follaputines de guardia al que le toca recibir el pim-pam-pum?
> Haga el favor de documentarse bien porque le vamos a dar hasta en el cielo de la boca.
> 
> 
> ...



No respondo a fanáticos de la OTAN. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.

La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;

El asalto a la isla comenzó en la noche del 7 de mayo después de un largo reconocimiento de la isla desde vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos;

Con el inicio de la oscuridad, 3 bombarderos Su-24 ucranianos con un caza de cobertura de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania Su-27, volando hacia la isla a altitudes extremadamente bajas, lanzaron el bombardeo. Las fuerzas de aviación de servicio de la Flota del Mar Negro destruyeron todos los aviones enemigos sobre el mar;

Después del ataque, el enemigo envió las primeras tropas del desembarco a la isla. Las unidades de las fuerzas especiales del principal departamento de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en tres barcos de asalto de desembarco del proyecto "Centaur" se acercaron a la Serpiente y lograron desembarcar a 24 saboteadores. Todos los barcos ucranianos se undieron, eliminando la posibilidad de la evacuación. Durante la batalla que siguió, el ejército ruso logró empujar a las fuerzas especiales enemigas a la costa y destruirlas.

Kiev hizo otro intento de asaltar. Bajo la cobertura de un helicóptero Mi-24, 3 tropas de desembarco de transporte Mi-8 con fuerzas especiales a bordo avanzaron hacia la isla. En uno de los Mi-8 estaba el coordinador del aterrizaje de unidades, el subcomandante de las Fuerzas Navales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la Aviación, el coronel Igor Bedzai;

Todo el grupo de helicópteros, al acercarse a la isla, fue destruido por los combatientes de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Los pilotos, la fuerza de aterrizaje y el coordinador de la operación murieron.

Otros 6 helicópteros para el aterrizaje de la segunda ola estaban completamente listos en un aeródromo militar en la región de Odessa. El aeródromo fue alcanzado por armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, que destruyeron 6 helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 ucranianos;

En dos días, la aviación de la Flota del Mar Negro y los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron 30 UAV ucranianos en el área de la isla de las Serpientes, incluidos 9 "Bayraktar-TB2";

La acción inventada por el Occidente provocó la muerte sin sentido de más de 50 militantes y militares ucranianos de las unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la pérdida de 4 aviones, 10 helicópteros, 3 barcos y 30 vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Más o menos es la cifra, lo que es mentiara es la causa.. Las cifras están alrededor de 4500 pero ahí entran por toda clase de causas:
> 
> 
> _Un total de 4.869 helicópteros fueron destruidos durante toda la guerra, pero las estadísticas muestran que los helicópteros no eran inherentemente vulnerables, con *una tasa de pérdidas de menos de uno por cada 8.000 incursiones*. Las elevadas cifras de unidades destruidas reflejan su uso intensivo en lugar de fragilidad, contribuyendo la fatiga de la tripulación a _*una elevada cifra de accidentes:*
> ...



Pues claro que no es comparable : 40 vs 5.600 . 

Algunos identifican como derrota que un contrincante tenga bajas de personal y material, sin conocer las bajas del otro contrincante. 

Y lo mismo el ejército uckro esta al borde del colapso. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tiraron unos cuantos desde los portaaviones al agua!



5.000.

Tiraron 5000 desde un portaviones. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sin olvidarnos de esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Mientras tanto en el Frente Sur los rusos andan muy ocupados cavando trincheras y construyendo búnkeres...

Los rusos ya no tienen capacidad para montar nuevas ofensivas, ahora toca fortificarse para las ofensivas ucranianas

Por fin hacen algo sensato


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

allan smithee dijo:


> Lo de los helicópteros usanos en Vietnam es verdad, pero la guerra duró 20 años.



En concreto, las tropas americanas estuvieron combatiendo de 1.968 a 1.973 : cinco años. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ukronazi a la parrilla. Obviamente los que estaban abajo murieron abrazados, retorcidos por inmensos Dolores. 

El fósforo entra en contacto con el cuerpo y da igual lo que hagas, porque no se va a apagar, llegando al hueso, poco a poco. 

Esa muerte es horrorosa. Es peor que una tortuga medieval. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.
> 
> La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;
> 
> ...



"Todos los barcos ucranianos se undieron..."

Desde luego fue una tragedia. La fuente, la de Zabálburu, verdad?


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> En concreto, las tropas americanas estuvieron combatiendo de 1.968 a 1.973 : cinco años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



El incidente del Golfo de Tonkin fue en el 64


----------



## César Borgia (16 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ukronazi a la parrilla. Obviamente los que estaban abajo murieron abrazados, retorcidos por inmensos Dolores.
> 
> El fósforo entra en contacto con el cuerpo y da igual lo que hagas, porque no se va a apagar, llegando al hueso, poco a poco.
> 
> ...




Es peor ser ruso y que tu madre alcoholica te pegue de todo desde que eres feto


----------



## Cui Bono (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ukronazi a la parrilla. Obviamente los que estaban abajo murieron abrazados, retorcidos por inmensos Dolores.
> 
> El fósforo entra en contacto con el cuerpo y da igual lo que hagas, porque no se va a apagar, llegando al hueso, poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Escocidillo ¿eh? Hay que tomárselo con humor.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Hoy hay informes no confirmados pero confiables de que las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron el río Donets cerca de Kharkiv y tomaron posiciones en 2 aldeas. Rusia capturó un pueblo cerca de Lyman y Adiivka. El cuarto mapa muestra la tierra recuperada en amarillo.



Como puede ver, las fuerzas rusas en un momento llegaron a las afueras de la ciudad de Kharkiv desde tres ejes. Ahora están, en su punto más cercano, a 17 km de las afueras de la ciudad, y retrocediendo aún más.


----------



## ghawar (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

DEsconozco si ha sido una mina o un hit artillero


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

En el hilo de Ucrania los pro rusos están fantaseando con una guerra nuclear ya que admiten que rusia no tiene nada que hacer si hay una guerra convencional con la otan. Y justifican que rusia use armas nucleares al verse arrinconada por occidente . Lamentable. Prefieren ver a sus familias muertas a que rusia pierda


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> "Todos los barcos ucranianos se undieron..."
> 
> Desde luego fue una tragedia. La fuente, la de Zabálburu, verdad?



Solo manejo fuentes oficiales :



https//t.me/EmbajadaRusaEs/491


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Según información fidedigna, uno de los puentes de pontones de RU sobre el río SD, al sur de Izium, ha sido destruido. Esto probablemente también se puede ver en Sentinel SAR. GIF a continuación.


----------



## Gnidlog (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> DEsconozco si ha sido una mina o un hit artillero



es la selección natural, los que sobreviven al campo de minas acaban en el fondo del rio


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Últimas imágenes de soldados ucranianos justo cuando los rusos están asaltando su trinchera.... 






Como se puede comprobar, los rusos están a tiro de Granada de mano. Unos 30 metros de distancia. 

Se cree que los protagonistas de las imágenes están ahora criando malvas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.
> 
> La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;
> 
> ...



Buena historia le faltan Aliens pero buena historia


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

El colapso del ejército ruso en jarkiv. Territorio amarillo conquistado por Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Los holandeses le han desarrollado un nuevo juguetito a los ucras

Esto es increíble, una empresa de los Países Bajos había desarrollado un sistema de cargador de batería para lanzar proyectiles de mortero desde drones comerciales. El futuro campo de batalla consistirá en contrarrestar los drones.


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Un collage con las fotos del río Donets situándolas sobre la zona bombardeada que permite apreciar la magnitud del desastre


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

El lugar del accidente de un helicóptero de ataque ruso Mi-28N con número de cola RF-13628. Según los informes, fue derribado con un MANPADS operado por la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania cerca de Elitne, #Kharkiv Oblast. Se desconoce cuándo ocurrió el hecho.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.
> 
> La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;
> 
> ...



admítelo, tú quieres vender guiones de cine y te estas presentando en público. ¿Verdad? Porque te montas unas pelis espectaculares.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

A Putin le esta saliendo bien los planes

El Ministerio de Defensa de Suiza se está acercando a la OTAN en respuesta a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, poniendo a prueba su legendario estatus neutral


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Este mapa muestra la ubicación de los campos de reasentamiento rusos para ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

El ejercito ruso ha ganado 2 kilómetros en 3 semanas en el Donbass, a cambio de perder 50 kilómetros en jarkiv. Brutal estrategia del maestro de ajedrez putin.


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Muy malas noticias para los rusos que andan en el saliente de Izum..

Si toman Vovchans los ucranianos les cierran el grifo


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Muy malas noticias para los rusos que andan en el saliente de Izum..
> 
> Si toman Vovchans los ucranianos les cierran el grifo



Los rusos se ahogan al cruzar los rios y los ucras al primer intento pasan y avanzan


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Italia enviará a #Ukraine obuses FH70 de 155 mm con un alcance de 30 km, IVECO LMV 4x4 y otros tipos de armas (MG, AT, AA).


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

Parece que el ejercito ucraniano si saben pasar los ríos . Si se confirma el ejercito ruso está cerca de colapsar en todo el este de Ucrania . El ejercito ruso tendrá que retirarse a toda prisa para no verse embolsado en izium . Ucrania corta la única vía de comunicación de Rusia con sus fuerzas en el este del país a través de izium donde rusia tiene sus mayores fuerzas . Y las fuerzas rusas en el Donbass corren grave peligro de quedarse sin suministros y rodeadas. Gran jugada del ejército ucraniano que podría definir la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

El equipo ucraniano de EOD publicó un video de la destrucción de una mina naval encontrada en la costa de Odessa.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Se acelera el cerco militar a Rusia por los satánicos.

➡ Suecia ha anunciado hoy que solicitará su ingreso en la OTAN junto a Finlandia, según ha anunciado este lunes la primera ministra, Magdalena Andersson, destacando que eso significa una nueva "era" para el país escandinavo.

➡ Putin ha recalcado este lunes que no aceptará la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN y ha afirmado que se trataría de "otro grave error con consecuencias de largo alcance", si bien ha añadido que la adhesión de estos países a la OTAN no supondrán una amenaza siempre y cuando no supongan un despliegue de la OTAN en sus fronteras.

Sin embargo, la OTAN ya ha anunciado que baraja desplegar tropas en Suecia y Finlandia (que ya ha presentado su solicitud para su entrada en la OTAN) mientras dure el proceso de adhesión.


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

ACTUALIZACIÓN: La batería rusa S-300 se enfrentó a aviones de combate israelíes en los últimos días durante ataques aéreos en Siria

Al parecer utilizó su sistema de defensivo antiareo por 1 vez en siria contra los cazas israelíes. Sin éxito. Lo que le faltaba a rusia tener también a israel en contra. Ahora rusia puede tener 2 frentes abiertos. No es descartable que srael pueda vender armamento militar a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Igor Girkin resume la situación actual en Donbas y declara que la ofensiva rusa ha fracasado.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El colapso del ejército ruso en jarkiv. Territorio amarillo conquistado por Ucrania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060074



No es por ser puntilloso, es territorio reconquistado.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Video de UAV del bombardeo ucraniano en una línea de trinchera rusa.


----------



## Evangelion (16 May 2022)

Fintando que es gerundio.
La entrada ahora es casus belli, ahora es una amenaza, ahora no es nada...ahora..


----------



## EGO (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que el ejercito ucraniano si saben pasar los ríos . Si se confirma el ejercito ruso está cerca de colapsar en todo el este de Ucrania . El ejercito ruso tendrá que retirarse a toda prisa para no verse embolsado en izium . Ucrania corta la única vía de comunicación de Rusia con sus fuerzas en el este del país a través de izium donde rusia tiene sus mayores fuerzas . Y las fuerzas rusas en el Donbass corren grave peligro de quedarse sin suministros y rodeadas. Gran jugada del ejército ucraniano que podría definir la guerra.



BRVTAL.

Esta pasando...aunque ya lo aviso Strelkov.

Donbass vuelve a Ucrania antes de final de año.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Maravillosas imagenes


----------



## favelados (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que el ejercito ucraniano si saben pasar los ríos . Si se confirma el ejercito ruso está cerca de colapsar en todo el este de Ucrania . El ejercito ruso tendrá que retirarse a toda prisa para no verse embolsado en izium . Ucrania corta la única vía de comunicación de Rusia con sus fuerzas en el este del país a través de izium donde rusia tiene sus mayores fuerzas . Y las fuerzas rusas en el Donbass corren grave peligro de quedarse sin suministros y rodeadas. Gran jugada del ejército ucraniano que podría definir la guerra.



Bueno, los rusos sí tienen carreteras al Este para llevar suministros por vías alternativas pero no es lo mismo el ferrocarril sobre todo para el material pesado que tener que improvisar una logística alternativa con camiones Dimitri de mierda algo que ya sabemos que no saben hacer

De hecho el principal interés de los rusos al intentar tomar jarkov era controlar un nudo ferroviario que es la puerta al centro y Este de Ucrania.

El destino de Jarkov era convertirse en el centro logístico ferroviario de la ocupación rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (16 May 2022)

Un pequeño video con una entrevista a una unidad ucraniana que acaba de destruir una unidad rusa de 2 tanques escoltados por infantería.

Se les ve cansados por los horrores de la guerra, pero da gusto ver su temple y su humildad. Que diferencia con la gentuza que se ve en el lado ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este mapa muestra la ubicación de los campos de reasentamiento rusos para ucranianos.



Archipiélago Gulag:


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Volar mas bien van a poder volar poco

Trabajo de sanciones útiles. Los escáneres dejaron de funcionar en los aeropuertos rusos. Los pasajeros son examinados a la antigua usanza manualmente. Esto amenaza con colosales atascos de tráfico y retrasos. El desorden está creciendo 




*los aeropuertos quieren utilizar equipos de control extranjeros obsoletos* 


https://tass.ru/obschestvo/14631317


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Igor Girkin resume la situación actual en Donbas y declara que la ofensiva rusa ha fracasado.



Interesante Girkin como siempre:
-tropas rusas exhaustas en términos ofensivos.
-Ucrania marca los tiempos y los lugares
-Ucrania continúa preparando su reserva estratégica
-Ninguna ciudad importante liberada desde Marzo-Abril
-Cadena de mando rusa desastrosa en decisiones.

Estamos empezando a ver según las palabras de Girkin entiendo yo, el punto en el cual Ucrania debido a que está en modo Economía de Guerra eventualmente estará en capacidad de lanzar ofensivas generales mientras Rusia pasará a la defensiva,dentro de muy poco.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 de Rusia tienen un grave problema de vibración:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

en ese caso seria de esperar una reordenacion de la masiva acumulacion de fuerzas en izum; una retirada vamos



favelados dijo:


>


----------



## paconan (16 May 2022)

Una corrección sobre el tw, Van a realizar una campaña agresiva de reclutamiento por contrato, buscando perfiles específicos con promesas de grandes sumas de dinero






Más detalles y corrección importante (lo siento): 1. Esta es una campaña agresiva de reclutamiento por contrato, NO el servicio militar obligatorio, pero los reclutadores están aplicando una presión y persuasión inmensas, incluidas promesas de grandes cantidades de dinero, lo cual es un muy buen apalancamiento en este momento, especialmente en las regiones rusas. 

2. El reclutamiento es a nivel nacional, incluido Moscú. 3. Cierta evidencia sugiere que el alcance es llenar al menos varios miles. 4. Fuerte enfoque en especialistas experimentados, con indicaciones de que buscan desempeñar funciones militares muy específicas. 

5. Reclutamiento agresivo de especialistas militares retirados para desempeñar funciones tanto dentro de Rusia como para aquellos en el frente en Ucrania. Proporcionaremos más detalles a medida que los obtengamos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

se ve que el fallero no ha indultado esos ninots





César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

UN PUENTE DEMASIADO LEJOS: La 74.ª Brigada Motorizada de Fusileros fue aniquilada en el río Donets; fue una derrota demasiado grande para ocultarla. Los continuos fracasos en el campo de batalla han comenzado a enojar a los blogueros de guerra prorrusos, y quieren respuestas. 









Growing evidence of a military disaster on the Donets pierces a pro-Russian bubble.


As the news of the losses at the river crossing started to spread, some Russian bloggers did not hold back in their criticism of what they said was incompetent leadership.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

posiblemente la notica militar de la semana


Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

que puto asco que dan, solo sueltan blablabla chatbot sin consistencia 



Evangelion dijo:


> Fintando que es gerundio.
> La entrada ahora es casus belli, ahora es una amenaza, ahora no es nada...ahora..


----------



## Cui Bono (16 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> BRVTAL.
> 
> Esta pasando...aunque ya lo aviso Strelkov.
> 
> Donbass vuelve a Ucrania antes de final de año.



Y Crimea. 
Cuando entren en Crimea le regalamos a Zhurullov una bandera ukra, para que la ponga en casa de sus suegros.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Una corrección sobre el tw, Van a realizar una campaña agresiva de reclutamiento por contrato, buscando perfiles específicos con promesas de grandes sumas de dinero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la inteligencia militar ucraniana cree que Rusia está realizando una movilización subrepticia, lo que resulta en el envío silencioso de tropas a Ucrania, pero también sin el entrenamiento y la motivación adecuados. https://gur.gov.ua/ua/content/rosiia-vzhe-vycherpala-rezervy-boiezdatnykh-batalionnotaktychnykh-hrup.html…




En otras palabras, esta movilización casi secreta de bajo perfil es un signo de debilidad y tal vez fatal. Si no puede confiar en su gente al comienzo de una guerra, solo empeorará más adelante, a medida que el creciente número de víctimas y la perspectiva de la derrota comiencen a socavar el apoyo ruso.


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 de Rusia tienen un grave problema de vibración:



Ojito con la resonancia que puede ser muy jo#ida:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

hajajaja 

rusia se esta shittyfluteando a velocidad hipersonica



paconan dijo:


> Volar mas bien van a poder volar poco
> 
> Trabajo de sanciones útiles. Los escáneres dejaron de funcionar en los aeropuertos rusos. Los pasajeros son examinados a la antigua usanza manualmente. Esto amenaza con colosales atascos de tráfico y retrasos. El desorden está creciendo
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante sobre la pésima logística que tienen los rusos


----------



## Papo de luz (16 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> BRVTAL.
> 
> Esta pasando...aunque ya lo aviso Strelkov.
> 
> Donbass vuelve a Ucrania antes de final de año.



de que año ?


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

BMP ruso en llamas después de ser golpeado por la 53.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Hay que esperar a ver en qué se concreta esto, pero yo diría que Ucrania ha ordenado a las tropas que todavía resistían en Azovstal (Mariupol) rendirse y que eso es lo que va a suceder.

Independientemente de esto, son unos héroes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Otro Orlan capturado


----------



## Cui Bono (16 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en ese caso seria de esperar una reordenacion de la masiva acumulacion de fuerzas en izum; una retirada vamos



Lo que se llama una cambio de dirección en el avance, como de 180 grados. JMH!! (Jaque Mate Hotánicos).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

me espero al mamarracho report de m.priede para confirmar siempre los eventos de la guerra



Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo que se llama una cambio de dirección en el avance, como de 180 grados. JMH!! (Jaque Mate Hotánicos).


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Bielorrusia despliega a sus fuerzas especiales para presionar a Ucrania


Hasta la fecha Minsk no ha querido involucrarse directamente en la guerra que se libra en el país vecino. Pero las circunstancias apremian, y posiblemente los problemas que está...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

otro orcocoptero deschatarrado, hajaja caen como el mosca


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Bueno, de momento, el Regimiento Azov se ha rendido :


 MARIUPOL últimas noticias:

El batallón Azov para el que los artistas de Ucrania pidieron ayuda desde el escenario de Eurovision anuncia su RENDICIÓN: la guarnición de Mariupol se entregará al completo.

Pronto sabremos si en Azovstal había instructores de la OTAN y biolabs.


Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sin ABS sin ESP y dejemos que el Vodka haga el resto.



Anécdota veridica.

Un inglés fue a visitar una fábrica de la compañía al sur de Moscu, en invierno. El chófer que le llevaba a la capital le dijo que no funcionaba el limpiaparabrisas. Así que cada pocos kilómetros bajaba la ventanilla y echaba un chorro de anticongelante en el cristal. El inglés se cogió tal pulmonía que no se recuperó del todo y no volvió a trabajar, ya era mayorcito.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Buena historia le faltan Aliens pero buena historia



Azovstal se ha rendido, aliens y agentes otanicos incluidos. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

se registra un aumento en la actividad fallera


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El colapso del ejército ruso en jarkiv. Territorio amarillo conquistado por Ucrania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060074



Es una retirada estratégica, como la de Kiev. 

Por favor, no hagamos caso de la propaganda. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> admítelo, tú quieres vender guiones de cine y te estas presentando en público. ¿Verdad? Porque te montas unas pelis espectaculares.



Intento informar sobre los movimientos y acciones militares en esta guerra . 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wireless1980 (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Intento informar sobre los movimientos y acciones militares en esta guerra .
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Informar no. Eso es un relato de ficción.
No tienes nada que lo soporte.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Muy malas noticias para los rusos que andan en el saliente de Izum..
> 
> Si toman Vovchans los ucranianos les cierran el grifo



Esta todo previsto. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.
> 
> La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;
> 
> ...



Joder, eso no te lo crees ni tu  Ya lo leí en la prensa rusa, algo tenían que decir para tapar el desastre.

No hay absolutamente ninguna evidencia de lo que dices. Tienes que estar muy intoxicado y abducido para creertelo.

Cuando los ucra mostraron el vídeo de la destrucción del helicóptero y de las lanchas uno me dijo que habian publicado la masacre de sus propios soldados para disimular. Para ir a mear y no echar ni gota 

Hasta abrí un hilo sobre ello.







Aquí alguien miente como bellacos. Rusia dice que los ucras han intentado desembarcar en la Isla de las Serpientes.Los ucras que han volado una lancha


A ver si aportais alguna prueba fiable. Los ucras dicen que la lancha volada era usa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Un soldado informa que tuvo que asumir funciones como comandante de batallón desde que desapareció su 'kombat'. Otro soldado ruso compartió fotos de una columna destrozada que sufrió daños significativos. También compartieron pensamientos sobre los métodos de usar reclutas en la invasión.

De soldado a mando táctico en un rato. No hay sector laboral q asegure opción de promoción como las VSRF.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Actualización del Pentágono sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania el día 82: 
• Ucrania ha puesto 74/90 -provisto de artillería de obuses en la lucha 
• los aliados enviaron 10 vuelos de ayuda militar para en 24 horas 
• Ucrania tiene 3 helicópteros Mi-17 nuevos de 
• Ucrania empujó a las tropas rusas desde Kharkiv a 2 millas de la frontera


----------



## Mundocruel (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 de Rusia tienen un grave problema de vibración:



Recordaba haber visto ese video hacía bastante tiempo

Edito que me había dejado la respuesta a media el puto calvolopez

El video era del 14 de abril, ahora me tocará buscarlo otra vez , lo hago y edito

Aquí está, al final del mismo se ve el batir de alas







Icibatreuh dijo:


> Anécdota veridica.
> 
> Un inglés fue a visitar una fábrica de la compañía al sur de Moscu, en invierno. El chófer que le llevaba a la capital le dijo que no funcionaba el limpiaparabrisas. Así que cada pocos kilómetros bajaba la ventanilla y echaba un chorro de anticongelante en el cristal. El inglés se cogió tal pulmonía que no se recuperó del todo y no volvió a trabajar, ya era mayorcito.



Lo raro es que entre chorro y chorro no se metiera un lingotazo pa dentro.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Hay una imágenes dando la vuelta a Internet, donde se ven tripulaciones de aeronaves rusas con radios financiadas colectivamente (crowdfunded). Debe estar muy mal la cosa para que tengan que tirar del crowdfunded para obtener equipos básicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Imágenes del efecto de los M777 entre las fuerzas rusas

Según los informes, una foto del depósito de municiones y el estacionamiento de vehículos rusos cerca de Izyum que fue alcanzado por los ucranianos con fuego de obús M777. Cuenta a Roman Donik, las pérdidas rusas son las siguientes: - valor de empresa no. de personal (máx. est.) - 7 BMP - 1 tanque


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

En #Ukraine han llegado los tres primeros helicópteros estadounidenses Mi-17, de un total de once


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Uno se salva gracias al chaleco


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Vehículo dañado. Se puede observar que llevan un Snipex 14.5 , fusil antimaterial del 14.5x114mm que para perforar los laterales de por ejemplo un BTR puede ser muy útil.


----------



## Ungaunga (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dime que eso no es un vaso de plástico de litro.



Están quitando el seguro a la granada, la meten en un vaso de plástico con mucho cuidado para que no salte la espoleta y la suben al dron. La dejan caer, sale del vaso y explota.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Volar mas bien van a poder volar poco
> 
> Trabajo de sanciones útiles. Los escáneres dejaron de funcionar en los aeropuertos rusos. Los pasajeros son examinados a la antigua usanza manualmente. Esto amenaza con colosales atascos de tráfico y retrasos. El desorden está creciendo
> 
> ...



A ver los problemas que tienen para ponerlos en marcha. Luego que intenten recuperar los tanques que llevan 40 años en la reserva.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se acelera el cerco militar a Rusia por los satánicos.
> 
> ➡ Suecia ha anunciado hoy que solicitará su ingreso en la OTAN junto a Finlandia, según ha anunciado este lunes la primera ministra, Magdalena Andersson, destacando que eso significa una nueva "era" para el país escandinavo.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomcat ii (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 de Rusia tienen un grave problema de vibración:



Se mueve más que los precios. Como disparen munición no guiada desde eso no le da a nada a más de 10m.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (16 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Se mueve más que los precios. Como disparen munición no guiada desde eso no le da a nada a más de 10m.



Además tiran haciendo parábola para que los cohetes tengan más alcance y no se expongan a MANPADS, lo cual equivale a tirar la munición a la basura.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

El cañón autopropulsado ruso sufre una gran explosión después de ser alcanzado por fuego de artillería corregido por UAV ucraniano.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> En concreto, las tropas americanas estuvieron combatiendo de 1.968 a 1.973 : cinco años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Pero no te da vergüenza decir tantas tonterías?

El 8 de marzo de 1965 llegaron la primeras tropas USA a Vietnam









8 de marzo de 1965: llegan las primeras tropas estadounidenses a la guerra de Vietnam


La intervención de Estados Unidos en la guerra de Vietnam buscaba frenar al comunismo, pero se convirtió en su principal derrota militar




elordenmundial.com


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Es una retirada estratégica, como la de Kiev.
> 
> Por favor, no hagamos caso de la propaganda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

A los heridos ucras no se les deja atrás. (No como los rusos, que ni respeto tienen de sus heridos o muertos)


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (16 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que no te sorprenda. El Siria llevaban su-34 con un GPS de la teletienda. Seguro que los del ministerio de defensa ruso llamaron entre los 100 primeros para recibir el cuchillo de promoción.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037330



Downed Russian fighter jets are being found with basic GPS 'taped to the dashboards,' UK defense minister says

Lo han encontrado en aviones derribados, así como cajas de vendajes *de 1978*, mapas de papel de Ucrania de los 80 ... Lo del GPS y el tendedero soldado en la torreta de los T-72 son unos "ghetto mods" de la leche. Los soldados americanos se tienen que partir el culo de risa leyendo estas historias de cutriruskismo vladimiriano


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Columna rusa, destruida en la zona de Karkiv , parece ser que de Febrero. Ni si quiera los rusos limpiaron esa zona


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Soldado ucraniano agradece al pueblo australiano por los Busmasters


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Las fuentes rusas confirman que UKR no sólo está operando ya en las inmediaciones de Vobchansk sino que lograron equipar posiciones de tiro permanentes y desplegar MLRS. Y eso requiere puentes y puentes muy grandes. Operación osada y que puede sellar Izyum.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

La 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada destruyó un IFV BMP-2 ruso y capturó otro durante los combates en el Este. Lo que es bastante interesante es que el último BMP-2 es una recuperación de un vehículo originalmente ucraniano, por lo que este IFV ahora ha regresado al propietario legítimo.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia otorgan garantías de seguridad a Suecia y Finlandia. Los países escandinavos están listos para ayudar a sus vecinos nórdicos "en caso de que sean víctimas de una agresión" antes de obtener la membresía en la OTAN, dijo el primer ministro de Noruega, Jonas Gahr Store.


----------



## ELVR (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Noruega, Dinamarca e Islandia otorgan garantías de seguridad a Suecia y Finlandia. Los países escandinavos están listos para ayudar a sus vecinos nórdicos "en caso de que sean víctimas de una agresión" antes de obtener la membresía en la OTAN, dijo el primer ministro de Noruega, Jonas Gahr Store.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ukronazi a la parrilla. Obviamente los que estaban abajo murieron abrazados, retorcidos por inmensos Dolores.
> 
> El fósforo entra en contacto con el cuerpo y da igual lo que hagas, porque no se va a apagar, llegando al hueso, poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Joder con hablar siempre de los nazis. Pero si tú habrás levantado el brazo con Blas Piñar coño!! Venga, cuéntanos, no seas tímido.

Como os gusta Putin a los viejunos. Será que os recuerda a vuestro queridísimo Franco.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

En un momento extremadamente raro de franqueza en la televisión estatal rusa hoy, el columnista de defensa Mikhail Khodaryonok hizo una evaluación condenatoria de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania y el aislamiento internacional de su país. Es bastante largo pero vale la pena, así que agregué subtítulos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano ha publicado varias imágenes de obuses estadounidenses M777 en acción, con el lema "El sudor de la artillería salva la sangre de la infantería".


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero no te da vergüenza decir tantas tonterías?
> 
> El 8 de marzo de 1965 llegaron la primeras tropas USA a Vietnam
> 
> ...



Las tropas de USA ya estaban antes de 1965 en Vietnam, véanse estos enfrentamientos donde participaron, hay más:









Battle of Ap Bac - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








__





1959 Biên Hòa compound raid - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








__





Battle of Nam Dong - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Por cierto, hoy en Antena3 dijeron que Rusia había realizado un ataque con fósforo blanco en Azovstal, las imágenes que ponían mostraban un ataque con munición de termita... Un fake news antiruso muy malo, a mí me parece deplorable la cobertura de los medios españoles cuando entran en cosas algo "técnicas".


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 May 2022)

Una perla de nuestro querido antinazi @Arnaldo Romero 

Gran admirador de Franco y de Blas Piñar. 

Por mi que tenga las simpatías que le de la gana. Pero que todos los viejunos franquistas del foro vengan ahora a poner a Putin en los altares y llamar nazis a los ucranianos me da la risa floja 






__





Delegada de la AVT: "Arriba España, grande y una DEP Don Blas Piñar"


No tienen color ,pero es evidente que no van a estar del lado de quien apoya a sus verdugos. ... no es cierto que ningún partido político legal apoye a los verdugos, y de los del Blas, mejor no comentar. .




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

hajajaja, ni agua, no hacen ninguna lectura moral son lagartos



Dr Polux dijo:


> En un momento extremadamente raro de franqueza en la televisión estatal rusa hoy, el columnista de defensa Mikhail Khodaryonok hizo una evaluación condenatoria de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania y el aislamiento internacional de su país. Es bastante largo pero vale la pena, así que agregué subtítulos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

imágenes presumiblemente no vistas del óblast de Chernihiv a principios de abril. Un dron ucraniano filma dos #Russia -n BTR-82A IFV en llamas y uno destruido, una capa de puente TMM-3 está siendo remolcada por un tractor (no está claro a quién pertenece el tractor). También se pueden ver dos IFV desconocidos destruidos


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 May 2022)

Pierden la batalla de kiev. La de jarkiv. En el Donbass avanzan 2 kilómetros en 4 semanas tras perder medio ejercito. Pero los pro rusos del hilo de Ucrania dicen que rusia ya ha ganado la guerra


----------



## Nicors (16 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060254



Pero si en el sur tienen poco más que las carreteras, Jerson, Mariupol y la costa.


----------



## podemita medio (16 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



minas? emboscada?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

esa bazofia le cae encima a alguien y va a dar igual que sea magnesio con termita



CAT-UXO - 122mm grad 9m22s rocket



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Las tropas de USA ya estaban antes de 1965 en Vietnam, véanse estos enfrentamientos donde participaron, hay más:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Otro Tigr-M IMV ruso ahora en servicio con las fuerzas ucranianas, junto con las marcas de camuflaje y bandera, se ha agregado un DShKM HMG. Este tipo se encuentra entre los pocos vehículos rusos que parecen muy populares entre el lado de la UA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 May 2022)

dentro de anda la ruta entre belgorov-kupiansk cortada en vovschank


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo. ..//..
> Todos los barcos ucranianos se *undieron*, eliminando la posibilidad de la evacuación. Durante la batalla que siguió, el ejército ruso logró empujar a las fuerzas especiales enemigas a la costa y destruirlas.
> 
> Kiev hizo otro intento de asaltar. Bajo la cobertura de un helicóptero Mi-24, 3 tropas de desembarco de transporte Mi-8 con fuerzas especiales a bordo avanzaron hacia la isla. En uno de los Mi-8 estaba el coordinador del aterrizaje de unidades, el subcomandante de las Fuerzas Navales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la Aviación, el coronel Igor Bedzai;
> ...



Esta fake-news me ha undido.


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> *Las tropas de USA ya estaban antes de 1965 en Vietnam, véanse estos enfrentamientos donde participaron, hay más*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos eran asesores, no tropa en sí.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En un momento extremadamente raro de franqueza en la televisión estatal rusa hoy, el columnista de defensa Mikhail Khodaryonok hizo una evaluación condenatoria de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania y el aislamiento internacional de su país. Es bastante largo pero vale la pena, así que agregué subtítulos.



Es brutal el análisis que hace ese tipo, sin hacer apología de nada, simplemente dice lo que hay. 

La semana que viene se aprueba un paquete de 40 mil millones de dólares, ¿Cómo vas a luchar contra soldados equipados con equipos de última generación con lo que han puesto los rusos en el campo? ¿Amenazando a Finlandia? ¿Hablando otra vez de nukes? 

Creo que es una de la opiniones más sensatas que he escuchado últimamente.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es brutal el análisis que hace ese tipo, sin hacer apología de nada, simplemente dice lo que hay.
> 
> La semana que viene se aprueba un paquete de 40 mil millones de dólares, ¿Cómo vas a luchar contra soldados equipados con equipos de última generación con lo que han puesto los rusos en el campo? ¿Amenazando a Finlandia? ¿Hablando otra vez de nukes?
> 
> Creo que es una de la opiniones más sensatas que he escuchado últimamente.



Coincido totalmente, el ejército ruso está KO, simplemente cortándole la logística como hasta ahora, caerá como una fruta madura en un par de meses...


----------



## Kalikatres (16 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ukronazi a la parrilla. Obviamente los que estaban abajo murieron abrazados, retorcidos por inmensos Dolores.
> 
> El fósforo entra en contacto con el cuerpo y da igual lo que hagas, porque no se va a apagar, llegando al hueso, poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Tú qué sabes de tortugas!
Si yo te contase...


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Una perla de nuestro querido antinazi @Arnaldo Romero
> 
> Gran admirador de Franco y de Blas Piñar.
> 
> ...



Lo hemos comentado varias veces. Putin y su propaganda han tenido el acierto de poner de su parte a la basura de extrema izquierda y a la de extrema derecha por igual.


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es brutal el análisis que hace ese tipo, sin hacer apología de nada, simplemente dice lo que hay.
> 
> La semana que viene se aprueba un paquete de 40 mil millones de dólares, ¿Cómo vas a luchar contra soldados equipados con equipos de última generación con lo que han puesto los rusos en el campo? ¿Amenazando a Finlandia? ¿Hablando otra vez de nukes?
> 
> Creo que es una de la opiniones más sensatas que he escuchado últimamente.



Lo mejor es cuando al final dice que el mundo está contra ellos.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuando al final dice que el mundo está contra ellos.



Pero decir eso en la tele... Si es la puta verdad ¿Quién les apoya?


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Otro regalo occidental recientemente visto para las fuerzas de la UA, revelado en imágenes de entrenamiento recientes: el vehículo de movilidad de infantería polaco AMZ Dzik-2. Se desconoce la cantidad ofrecida. Este tipo de vehículo no es nuevo para el combate: el ejército iraquí usa muchos Dzik-3, que son muy similares.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Aqui podemos ver el verdadero motivo del porque Rusia quiere conquistar el Donbas


----------



## txusky_g (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero decir eso en la tele... Si es la puta verdad ¿Quién les apoya?



Venezuela, Cuba y la extrema izquierda española. Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a alinearse von Belcebú.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Veo que en este hilo paco de mierda, se sigue confiando en que zelensky entre en moscú a caballo     
Hoy ha sido un mal día para vosotros: Los nazis de azov se rinden como nenazas, y Turquía manda a tomar por culo a Suecia y FInlandia.

jojojojo probad suerte mañana parguelazos!!


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Venezuela, Cuba y la extrema izquierda española. Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a alinearse von Belcebú.



Ya, pero me refiero a algún país serio no a alguien al que tengas a sueldo.


----------



## Mitsou (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esos eran asesores, no tropa en sí.



En 1962 había ya 10000 efectivos, muchos asesores me parecen


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Está identificado desde hace años.

*Derrotar al Grupo Táctico del Batallón Ruso*



https://www.benning.army.mil/armor/earmor/content/issues/2017/spring/2Fiore17.pdf



_Este artículo investiga las debilidades que permitieron a las unidades del ejército ucraniano derrotar a los BTG rusos y describe las tácticas que un equipo de combate de brigada estadounidense (BCT) puede emplear para crear oportunidades similares para derrotar tácticamente a un BTG si es necesario en un conflicto futuro.

_


----------



## Dr Polux (16 May 2022)

Logística RUs Frente Norte y ofensiva UKR sobre Vovchansk, puerta directa a Belgorod tras la derrota en Kharkov. Toda la posición rusa entre riv Donets y Oskil está en el aire.


----------



## Trovador (16 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es brutal el análisis que hace ese tipo, sin hacer apología de nada, simplemente dice lo que hay.
> 
> La semana que viene se aprueba un paquete de 40 mil millones de dólares, ¿Cómo vas a luchar contra soldados equipados con equipos de última generación con lo que han puesto los rusos en el campo? ¿Amenazando a Finlandia? ¿Hablando otra vez de nukes?
> 
> Creo que es una de la opiniones más sensatas que he escuchado últimamente.



Khodaryonok ya lo avisó en febrero. 

Todas sus predicciones se han cumplido. No es porque el tío tenga una bola de cristal...es porque sabe de las debilidades del ejército ruso y conoce como ha cambiado el ejército ucraniano desde el 2014. Es de suponer que como él, habra otros militares que sabían de la cagada que se avecinaba...pero mandan los lameculos, los amiguitos del Khan y toda la cohorte de sátrapas que rodean al ex-KGB.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sin olvidarnos de esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para una población de 5.500.000 habitantes parece que están armados hasta los dientes! 

Y tienen unos fusiles chulísimos y a otros les echan imaginación, debe ser una gente la mar de simpática y agradable. (siempre que no les toques las pelotas).

Madre mía, este fusil contracarro finlandés era gigantesco


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Esos eran asesores, no tropa en sí.



Extraños asesores estos : One Who Was Belligerent - TIME


----------



## Turbamulta (17 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dime que eso no es un vaso de plástico de litro.




Hay un video de eso mismo con una taza de la vajilla de la abuela colgando por un asa







Es lo mismo que se usa para hacer una trampa explosiva en un pasillo o una escalera sólo que en vez de un alambre para sacar la granada fuera del vaso se rompe el vaso con la caida o salta fuera con el golpe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

No pasa nada, lo ha dicho puding.
Alguien se atreve a explicar dentro de la retorita putinita como es posible que ucrania dentro de la alianza es un peligro existencia a mordor y finladia que tiene más frontera y esta a mas tiro piedra de san putinburgo y moscu no lo es?
Si es que ademas ucrania es una pueblo shurmano y todo el rollo ese y finlandia no.
Fuera de la retorica putinita se entiende perfectamente, con ucrania habia la posibilidad de invadirla segun manual orco imperio y finlandia ahora no se puede. 



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

️ Nacionalistas ucranianos retienen a civiles en el sótano de un internado en #Sviatogorsk

Los nacionalistas ucranianos instalaron un puesto de mando y armamento pesado en un internado infantil en Sviatogorsk, manteniendo a los profesores y alumnos de esta institución educativa en el sótano del edificio, anunció este lunes el jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de la Defensa de Rusia, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

Agregó que los miembros de las formaciones nacionales ucranianas instalaron sus cuarteles en los edificios de una guardería y una escuela en #Serguéyevka, y se colocó artillería junto a las zonas residenciales. 

"En la localidad de #Nelépovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, en el edificio de la escuela No. 19, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania equiparon un punto fuerte y se colocaron armas pesadas y un depósito de municiones en el territorio adyacente", aseveró Mizíntsev.

 ¡Compartan y súmense a nuestro canal, si no lo han hecho ya!



t.me/EmbajadaRusaEs/504


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

Ademas que operacionalmente le viene muy mal al orco dando que ahora tiene prioridad para ellos la toma de severodoneta. Al Oeste de Kupianks esta en una situaicon muy delicada para el orco. La cuestion es como va a ser la devacle en este sector. Ademas que vovchanks es linea profunda-retaguardia enemiga y por tanto menos defendida






Dr Polux dijo:


> Logística RUs Frente Norte y ofensiva UKR sobre Vovchansk, puerta directa a Belgorod tras la derrota en Kharkov. Toda la posición rusa entre riv Donets y Oskil está en el aire.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Logística RUs Frente Norte y ofensiva UKR sobre Vovchansk, puerta directa a Belgorod tras la derrota en Kharkov. Toda la posición rusa entre riv Donets y Oskil está en el aire.



En realidad la logística rusa en este sector del frente no corre ningún peligro.

Como se puede apreciar en el mapa existen múltiples rutas alternativas. Por tanto, Izium está a salvo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Logística RUs Frente Norte y ofensiva UKR sobre Vovchansk, puerta directa a Belgorod tras la derrota en Kharkov. Toda la posición rusa entre riv Donets y Oskil está en el aire.



En realidad la logística rusa en este sector del frente no corre ningún peligro.

Como se puede apreciar en el mapa existen múltiples rutas alternativas. Por tanto, Izium está a salvo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

Buenas reservas estrategicas para la UE, maravilloso. 



Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui podemos ver el verdadero motivo del porque Rusia quiere conquistar el Donbas


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No pasa nada, lo ha dicho puding.
> Alguien se atreve a explicar dentro de la retorita putinita como es posible que ucrania dentro de la alianza es un peligro existencia a mordor y finladia que tiene más frontera y esta a mas tiro piedra de san putinburgo y moscu no lo es?
> Si es que ademas ucrania es una pueblo shurmano y todo el rollo ese y finlandia no.
> Fuera de la retorica putinita se entiende perfectamente, con ucrania habia la posibilidad de invadirla segun manual orco imperio y finlandia ahora no se puede.



Fácil, te diran..

Ej que Ucrania tenía preparada la himbasion del Donbas en Febrero e incluso te enseñarán las fotos del plan cuidadosamente falsificado por la propaganda rusa.


El plan de invasión de Rusia por parte de Finlandia seguro que tb lo tienen guardado en un cajón pero ahora no toca sacarlo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Chechenos al asalto, dándolo todo …


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.








Telegram: Contact @cosasmilitares







www.t.me


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Se ríen del peligro :











Telegram: Contact @cosasmilitares







www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ojito con la resonancia que puede ser muy jo#ida:



Un par de plomos y a rodar.
Os quejáis de puro vicio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

le pones la Cia, la nave de alien y el xenomorfo, y queda eso niquelao



favelados dijo:


> Fácil, te diran..
> 
> Ej que Ucrania tenía preparada la himbasion del Donbas en Febrero e incluso te enseñarán las fotos del plan cuidadosamente falsificado por la propaganda rusa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Buenas reservas estrategicas para la UE, maravilloso.



Pues van camino de quitárselas todas. Con esta campaña están dejando a Ucrania en bragas.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keylargof (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En un momento extremadamente raro de franqueza en la televisión estatal rusa hoy, el columnista de defensa Mikhail Khodaryonok hizo una evaluación condenatoria de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania y el aislamiento internacional de su país. Es bastante largo pero vale la pena, así que agregué subtítulos.



Menudo repaso en conocimiento, formas y exposición le da a la charo manipuladora de baratillo, sin despeinarse.

Lo bueno es que este tipo, que es bueno de cojones, será asesinado o mandado al ostracismo, mientras que la charo será premiada. Es la ventaja de que el líder del enemigo sea un imbécil que no quiere que le hagan sombra y se rodea de mediocres chupapollas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (17 May 2022)

El hilo de Ucrania es un hilo de puro odio donde los pro rusos piden fusilamientos y ataques nucleares a Europa. Lamentable


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Finlandia está tensa: los temibles Iskanders rusos se dirigen a la frontera

La reacción de Rusia a la decisión de Helsinki de unirse a la OTAN no se hizo esperar. Se detectaron al menos 7 OTRK de Iskander en la carretera en dirección a Vyborg en la frontera con Finlandia.

Recuerde que el objetivo principal de los sistemas de misiles Iskander es la destrucción de los sistemas de defensa aérea y antimisiles del enemigo, así como los objetos más importantes cubiertos por ellos, a una distancia de hasta 500 km.










Работает Горшенин!


В Финляндии напряглись: страшные русские "Искандеры" едут к границе Реакция России на решение Хельсинки вступить в НАТО не заставила себя ждать. Как минимум 7 ОТРК «Искандер» замечены на трассе в направлении Выборга на границе с Финляндией. Напомним, что основное назначение ракетных...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Ya han salido de Azovstal los primeros prisioneros rumbo al campo de concentración , donde serán interrogados.











Rusia en España


Unos 300 combatientes de #Azovstal se han rendido, primer video de la columna con los heridos que se dirige al hospital de Novoazovsk, República Popular de Donetsk.




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Mr. Deeds


Azovstal...




anonup.com





 




* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111 1 hour ago 
 The Nazis of Azov are in captivity.Welcome to the pre-trial detention center, and then to serve time.   ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

FIN DEL HILO
HOHO

AHORA A REPORTAR A LOS CM QUE LO MENEAN

PARA QUE EL FSB LOS HIMTERROGE​


----------



## keylargof (17 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El hilo de Ucrania es un hilo de puro odio donde los pro rusos piden fusilamientos y ataques nucleares a Europa. Lamentable



Lo mejor de cada casa está ahí.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Mr. Deeds
> 
> 
> Azovstal...
> ...





Lo van a pasar fatal. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Ya están llegando al Donbass los ansiados refuerzos de tropas siberianas :











Работает Горшенин!


Появилось видео, на котором казахи в рядах российской армии, вместе.




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Ya están llegando al Donbass los ansiados refuerzos de tropas siberianas :











Работает Горшенин!


Появилось видео, на котором казахи в рядах российской армии, вместе.




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ya están llegando al Donbass los ansiados refuerzos de tropas siberianas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@txusky_g este es buen candidato a meter en el frigorífico


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En un momento extremadamente raro de franqueza en la televisión estatal rusa hoy, el columnista de defensa Mikhail Khodaryonok hizo una evaluación condenatoria de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania y el aislamiento internacional de su país. Es bastante largo pero vale la pena, así que agregué subtítulos.



Coincido con el tuitero, es candor, ingenuidad. 

Cuando habla de un millón de soldados y que tienen que estar motivados aunque sean reclutas habla como en un supuesto teórico pero se está refiriendo a la realidad. UKR puede equipar y la moral alta les puede convertir en buenos soldados. 

Ahora le das la vuelta y significa "ni de coña ponemos nosotros enfrente a 1M soldados con moral y reclutas" y la muy tonta también cae en la trampa al ir a ayudar con la "profesionalidad" (voluntario y contrato). A más de un televidente ruso se le han encendido las alarmas, porque saben perfectament que la Operación Especial ya es una guerra de tú a tú contra un enemigo robusto. 

La posterior alusión al aislamiento de Rusia con todo el Mundo contra ellos apuntala la idea general de impotencia rusa. 

También apunta que todo lo de Finlandia es distracción y eso ya lo remata del todo, porque indica que tirar de la manta en un pico deja desnudo al otro lado, y eso no es estar fuerte precisamente. 

Esta gente ya entrada en años tienen que pensar en el día después. No pueden apoyar la mentira porque esto puede estar finiquitado en pocos meses y las hemerotecas son muy jodidas. Si tienes un prestigio ganado, es mejor el ostracismo temporal.


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> @txusky_g este es buen candidato a meter en el frigorífico



Sí. Se ha vuelto a dejar la puerta del corral abierta cuando ha ido a echar pienso a los animales y este se ha salido.


----------



## Cui Bono (17 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> dentro de anda la ruta entre belgorov-kupiansk cortada en vovschank



Me la pone morcillona que los M777 saluden las instalaciones militares y servicios de Belgorov (tras dejarles sin ferrocarril, claro). 

Haciendo el cafre en Jersón cuando te están jodiendo en tu casa. Puede ser la tercera retirada, tras Kiev y Jarkov. Se retirarían a las inmediaciones de Crimea y la costa hasta Mariupol.


----------



## Tusade (17 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si, me jode, pero no por los rusos, sino porque soy europeo y nos van a hacer la vida algo mas dificil;





Eres "europeo" y no te importa que Ucrania se convierta en una provincia soviética?? ¿No te importan las amenazas nucleares, las mentiras y chulería del Kanato?

Te jode, porque no eres europeo sino un putinejo más que quiere salvar a su amo.


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Coincido con el tuitero, es candor, ingenuidad.
> 
> Cuando habla de un millón de soldados y que tienen que estar motivados aunque sean reclutas habla como en un supuesto teórico pero se está refiriendo a la realidad. UKR puede equipar y la moral alta les puede convertir en buenos soldados.
> 
> ...



Tb ha dejado caer que un ejército de reclutas puede estar motivado y luchar bien solo si está defendiendo su propio pais, si reclutas a la fuerza a la gente para participar en una himbasion solo van a estar pensando en escaquearse...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Coincido con el tuitero, es candor, ingenuidad.
> 
> Cuando habla de un millón de soldados y que tienen que estar motivados aunque sean reclutas habla como en un supuesto teórico pero se está refiriendo a la realidad. UKR puede equipar y la moral alta les puede convertir en buenos soldados.
> 
> ...



Creo que lo que este buen hombre intenta explicar a los propagandistas, es que un soldado conscripto, puede ser mejor que sus soldados de contrato. Me explico. Seguramente un soldado de reemplazo sueco, alemán o cualquier occidental, incluidos los ucranianos que entrenan desde el principio de la guerra, ha disparado más balas y tirado infinitamente mas granadas que un soldado ruso de contrato. Y así en cualquier otro aspecto de la formación de un soldado. Incluidos tanquistas, artilleros, etc.

Los propagandistas se creen que los soldados de reemplazo de otros países son como los suyos. Igual que creen que sus soldados de “contrato” son iguales que los profesionales de occidente. Si un soldado de contrato ruso esta peor entrenado que uno de reemplazo occidental, imaginar cómo andan los soldados rusos de reemplazo.

Por eso les viene a decir que no van a ganar a un millon de ucranianos relativamente bien entrenados, equipados y motivados ni de palo.


----------



## McFly (17 May 2022)

Cada vez que veo este mierdahilo propagandístico follanglos de txusky me dan arcadas
Los de azovstal rendidos y Rusia va perdiendo la guerra 
Txusky unas palabras por favor! Declaraciones o algo ...ponme al día. Vamos ganando? O vamos perdiendo en por goleada?


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> @txusky_g este es buen candidato a meter en el frigorífico



done.


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este mierdahilo propagandístico follanglos de txusky me dan arcadas
> Los de azovstal rendidos y Rusia va perdiendo la guerra
> Txusky unas palabras por favor! Declaraciones o algo ...ponme al día. Vamos ganando? O vamos perdiendo en por goleada?



Pero no te das cuenta de que esa gente ha realizado una resistencia heroica? son ya 83 días de guerra, han resistido toda la ofensiva mientras Rusia tenía sus capacidades intactas.

Van a tener calles y plazas por toda Ucrania y se cantarán canciones, Putin está creando heroes nacionales ucranianos y reforzando su identidad.


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

Los propios rusos están informando de que los ucras les están hundiendo el frente de Izum:


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

Hasta que no he visto este mapa no me he dado cuenta de la magnitud de la catástrofe rusa:


----------



## neutral295 (17 May 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Eres "europeo" y no te importa que Ucrania se convierta en una provincia soviética?? ¿No te importan las amenazas nucleares, las mentiras y chulería del Kanato?
> 
> Te jode, porque no eres europeo sino un putinejo más que quiere salvar a su amo.



Si, lo mejor para todos es que vuelva la URSS para que los yanquis no hagan lo que les salga de los huevos con nosotros. La gasolina rusa va igual o mejor que la gasolina yanqui y es mas barata. ¿por qué tengo que comprar gasolina más cara? EEUU es el pais que vende más caro sus productos a la UE.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este mierdahilo propagandístico follanglos de txusky me dan arcadas
> Los de azovstal rendidos y Rusia va perdiendo la guerra
> Txusky unas palabras por favor! Declaraciones o algo ...ponme al día. Vamos ganando? O vamos perdiendo en por goleada?



Otro que no se entera de que va la pelicula. La verdad es que esta guerra es un detector de sucnors


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Para una población de 5.500.000 habitantes parece que están armados hasta los dientes!
> 
> Y tienen unos fusiles chulísimos y a otros les echan imaginación, debe ser una gente la mar de simpática y agradable. (siempre que no les toques las pelotas).
> 
> Madre mía, este fusil contracarro finlandés era gigantesco



Es lo que pasa cuando tienes una frontera de 1200 km con rusia y memoria histórica


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Comunicado del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sobre la rendición de Azovstal: "El más alto mando militar ha ordenado a los comandantes de las unidades estacionadas en Azovstal que mantengan vivo a su personal"...







.. Defensores de Mariupol, para siempre en la historia. Se trata del Destacamento de Propósitos Especiales Azov, la 12ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional, la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, guardias fronterizos, policías, voluntarios y el Fuerzas territoriales de Mariupol".

"Al mantener sus posiciones en Azovstal, impidieron que el enemigo desplazara un grupo de hasta 20.000 efectivos hacia otras direcciones. Así impidieron el plan de capturar rápidamente Zaporizhzhya, alcanzar la frontera administrativa de las regiones de Donetsk y Zaporizhzhya"

Sobre esta rendición un par de apuntes. Rusia lo venderá como un éxito pero realmente ha tenido ocupadas muchas tropas en Mariupol que podría haber utilizado en otros frentes. Es una derrota para Ucrania pero les ha salido rentable, han ganado tiempo vital.

Sobre el destino de los prisioneros. Al ser una rendición con documentada por los medios, se están asegurando que Rusia se piense dos veces cualquier intento de acabar con sus vidas de manera 'sospechosa'. Vamos a ver si es finalmente un intercambio o se les juzga en Rusia.

Yo, desde la distancia y sin conocer la letra pequeña, soy de la opinión de que Rusia no los va a intercambiar, debe hacer uso de ellos en juicios públicos, debe demostrar al pueblo ruso por qué están en guerra y tener prisioneros de Azov es una garantía.

Por supuesto que me puedo equivocar pero una 'confesión' de miembros de Azov, críticas a Zelensky por haberlos abandonado y todo lo que puedan sacarles para reafirmar las teorías rusas va a ser debidamente explotado por los medios de comunicación rusos.


Pero mientras tanto, los M777 ya estan triturando rusos en el frente


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro que no se entera de que va la pelicula. La verdad es que esta guerra es un detector de sucnors



Se cree el ladrón que todos son de su misma condición.

Enhorabuena por la rendición de las ratas cobardes nazis


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Un pequeño hilo de Kamil Galeev sobre ex coronel ruso Mikhail Khodaryonok


Ese es Mikhail Khodaryonok. De todas las personas en la sala, él es el más sobrio. ¿Por qué? Bueno, puede ser porque es el único con experiencia militar sustancial. Es un oficial de carrera de la defensa aérea que se convirtió en una carrera de experto solo después de la jubilación (ni un hilo)

Khodaryonok solía ser un oficial operativo superior en el Estado Mayor de Rusia. La mayoría de los expertos rusos juzgaron la capacidad militar del ejército ruso basándose en la propaganda oficial. Khodaryonok - sobre su experiencia vivida. Ahora me pregunto si es mucho más pesimista sobre la guerra.
Khodaryonok publicó un pronóstico pesimista sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 3 de febrero, mucho antes de que comenzara. Muchos expertos esperaban una rápida victoria rusa. Pero el que realmente trabajaba en el Estado Mayor ruso no creía en eso.

Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета
Algunos puntos de Khodaryonok que planteó el 3 de febrero, tres semanas antes de la invasión rusa:

- Los expertos están equivocados sobre la situación política en Ucrania. Muchos afirman que nadie defendería el "régimen de Kiev". eso es falso Lo harán, incluidos los de habla rusa.
- Los expertos afirman que Rusia puede ganar en unas pocas horas destruyendo el ejército ucraniano con "un poderoso ataque de artillería". Bueno, incluso el término "poderoso ataque de artillería" sugiere que fueron los Politruks quienes lo inventaron y no los militares. es propaganda También es fácticamente incorrecto. no lo harán
- Los expertos afirman que el ejército ucraniano está en desorden. Bueno, solía ser en 2014. En ese entonces solía ser una versión muy deteriorada del ejército soviético. Desde entonces mejoró enormemente. Ahora está organizado sobre principios muy diferentes y en gran medida según los estándares de la OTAN.
- Los expertos afirman que los países occidentales no enviarán ni un solo soldado a morir por Ucrania. Probablemente no lo harán. Pero apoyarán masivamente a Ucrania. "No hay duda de que, en caso de guerra, EE. UU. y la OTAN reencarnarán una versión de préstamo y arrendamiento muy parecida a la Segunda Guerra Mundial".
- Los expertos esperan que Rusia gane en días u horas. Se olvidan que la URSS pasó más de 10 años exterminando guerrillas en el oeste de Ucrania. Ahora Rusia se enfrentará a guerrillas en paisajes urbanos que naturalmente favorecen un lado del conflicto más débil y menos armado.
- Conclusiones. No habrá Blitzkrieg en Ucrania. Los expertos que afirman que Rusia vencerá a Ucrania en "8 minutos", "10 minutos" e incluso en "30-40 minutos están equivocados". Lo mejor de todo, olvídate de tus fantasías jingoístas y no vuelvas a mencionarlas nunca más.
Recomiendo encarecidamente traducir el pronóstico de Khodoryonok desde el 3 de febrero y publicarlo como un hilo completo. Es realmente el pronóstico más astuto, detallado y sorprendentemente preciso de la guerra futura que he leído. Eso es literalmente el nivel de Cassandra de profetizar.
Algunos escribieron que mi pronóstico del 27 de febrero envejeció bien y lo tomo como un cumplido. Pero el artículo de Khodoryonok fue *muuuuy* más preciso y salió 3 semanas antes. Predijo el curso de esta guerra incluso antes de que comenzara. Ese es el poder de una verdadera experiencia y experiencia vivida.
TL; DR De todas las predicciones y pronósticos sobre la guerra Z que he leído o escuchado, el de Khodaryonok fue el más preciso, increíblemente preciso. No excluyo la posibilidad de que este tipo entienda la situación mejor que nadie. El final de no un hilo









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: That's Mikhail Khodaryonok. Out of all people in the room he is the most sober one. Why? Well, may be because he's the only one with the substantial military experience. He's a career officer of...…




threadreaderapp.com






Este es el articulo publicado el día 3 de febrero, con un pronostico muy acertado de lo que podría pasar
03/02/2022 20:42:00
*Predicciones de politólogos sedientos de sangre*
Sobre halcones entusiastas y cucos apresurados

*Sobre el autor:* Mikhail Mikhailovich Khodarenok - exjefe del grupo de la 1ra dirección de la 1ra dirección de la Dirección Principal de Operaciones del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, Coronel


Algunos representantes de la clase política rusa sostienen hoy que Rusia es capaz de infligir una derrota aplastante a Ucrania en unas pocas horas (y también se mencionan períodos más cortos) si estalla un conflicto militar. Veamos cómo tales afirmaciones se corresponden con la realidad.

En la comunidad de expertos de Rusia, recientemente se ha arraigado con bastante fuerza la opinión de que ni siquiera será necesario enviar tropas al territorio de Ucrania, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de este país se encuentran en un estado deplorable.

Algunos analistas políticos enfatizan que un poderoso ataque de fuego ruso destruirá casi todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques. Además, varios expertos concluyen que incluso un golpe demoledor de Rusia será suficiente para poner fin a tal guerra.

Como guinda del pastel, algunos analistas destacan el hecho de que nadie en Ucrania defenderá al “régimen de Kiev”.

*NINGÚN CAMINAR FÁCIL*

Comencemos con el último. Afirmar que nadie en Ucrania defenderá al régimen significa, en la práctica, una completa ignorancia de la situación político-militar y el estado de ánimo de las amplias masas del pueblo en el estado vecino. Además, se subestima francamente el grado de odio (que, como saben, es el combustible más eficaz para la lucha armada) en la república vecina en relación con Moscú. Nadie se enfrentará al ejército ruso con pan, sal y flores en Ucrania.

Parece que los acontecimientos en el sureste de Ucrania en 2014 no le enseñaron nada a nadie. Después de todo, también esperaban que toda la Ucrania de la margen izquierda, en un solo impulso y en cuestión de segundos, se convirtiera en Novorossia. Ya hemos dibujado mapas, estimado el personal de las futuras administraciones de ciudades y regiones y desarrollado banderas estatales.

Pero incluso la población de habla rusa de esta parte de Ucrania (incluidas ciudades como Kharkov, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Mariupol) no apoyó tales planes en su gran mayoría. El proyecto "Novorossiya" fue de alguna manera imperceptible y murió silenciosamente.

En una palabra, la campaña de liberación de 2022, siguiendo el modelo y semejanza de 1939, no tendrá ningún éxito. En este caso, las palabras del clásico de la literatura soviética Arkady Gaidar son más ciertas que nunca: “Está claro que ahora no tendremos una batalla fácil, sino una batalla dura”.

*"POR UNA SANGRE PEQUEÑA, UN GOLPE PODEROSO"*

Ahora sobre el "poderoso ataque de fuego de Rusia", que supuestamente destruirá "prácticamente todos los sistemas de vigilancia y comunicación, artillería y formaciones de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania".

Esta sola expresión muestra que solo los trabajadores políticos podrían decir tal cosa. Para referencia: en el curso de operaciones militares hipotéticas a la escala de un teatro de operaciones, se llevan a cabo ataques en objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos. Tenga en cuenta que en el curso de la planificación estratégica operativa, los epítetos "poderoso" (así como "medio", "débil", etc.) no se utilizan.

La ciencia militar enfatiza que los ataques pueden ser estratégicos (esto se aplica principalmente a las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas), operacionales y tácticos. De acuerdo con la cantidad de fuerzas involucradas y los objetos golpeados, los golpes pueden ser masivos, grupales y únicos. Todavía es mejor no introducir o utilizar otros conceptos, incluso en trabajos de naturaleza politológica.

Los ataques a objetivos prioritarios y ataques de fuego masivos pueden llevarse a cabo dentro del frente (todavía no se han formado frentes en las fronteras occidentales de Rusia) o el comando principal de las fuerzas armadas en el teatro de operaciones (hasta ahora, no se ha formado uno). creado en la dirección estratégica Sur-Oeste tampoco). Cualquier cosa menos que eso ya no es un gran éxito.

¿Y qué es, por ejemplo, un ataque de fuego masivo (MOA) del frente? Para empezar, observamos que en el MOU está involucrado el número máximo de fuerzas listas para el combate y medios de aviación, tropas de misiles y artillería, equipos de guerra electrónica a disposición del comandante de las fuerzas del frente (formación operacional-estratégica). El MOU consta de una salida aérea masiva, dos o tres lanzamientos de sistemas de misiles OTP y TR, y varios ataques con fuego de artillería. Bueno, si el grado de daño por fuego al enemigo es del 60-70%.

¿Qué es lo más importante en este asunto en relación con el conflicto con Ucrania? Por supuesto, el MOU infligirá grandes pérdidas a un enemigo potencial. Pero esperar aplastar a las fuerzas armadas de todo un estado con un solo golpe significa simplemente mostrar un optimismo desenfrenado en el curso de la planificación y realización de operaciones de combate. En el curso de acciones estratégicas hipotéticas en el teatro de operaciones, dichos MOU deberán aplicarse no uno o dos, sino muchos más.

Debe agregarse por supuesto que las reservas de armas prometedoras y de alta precisión en las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no tienen un carácter ilimitado. Los misiles hipersónicos del tipo Zircon aún no están en servicio. Y el número de Kalibr (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el mar), Kinzhals, Kh-101 (misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire) y misiles Iskander se mide en cientos en el mejor de los casos (decenas en el caso de Kinzhals). Este arsenal es absolutamente insuficiente para acabar con un estado del tamaño de Francia y con una población de más de 40 millones de la faz de la Tierra. A saber, Ucrania se caracteriza por tales parámetros.

*SOBRE LA SUPERIORIDAD DEL AIRE*

A veces se afirma en la comunidad de expertos rusos (los fanáticos de la doctrina de Douai) que dado que las hipotéticas operaciones militares en Ucrania se llevarán a cabo en condiciones de dominio total de los aviones rusos en el aire, la guerra será extremadamente corta y terminará. en el menor tiempo posible.

Al mismo tiempo, se olvida de alguna manera que las formaciones armadas de la oposición afgana durante el conflicto de 1979-1989 no tenían ni un solo avión ni un solo helicóptero de combate. Y la guerra en este país se prolongó hasta por 10 años. Los combatientes chechenos tampoco tenían un solo avión. Y la lucha contra ellos duró varios años y costó a las fuerzas federales mucha sangre y bajas.

Y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía tienen algún tipo de avión de combate. Así como medios de defensa aérea.

Por cierto, las tripulaciones ucranianas de las fuerzas de misiles antiaéreos (de ninguna manera georgianas) pellizcaron significativamente a la Fuerza Aérea Rusa durante el conflicto de 2008. Después del primer día de hostilidades, el liderazgo de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa estaba en estado de shock por las pérdidas sufridas. Y no debes olvidarlo.

*Llorado de antemano*

Ahora sobre la tesis "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentran en un estado deplorable". Por supuesto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen problemas con la aviación y los sistemas modernos de defensa aérea. Pero también hay que reconocer lo siguiente. Si hasta 2014 las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eran un fragmento del ejército soviético, en los últimos siete años se ha creado en Ucrania un ejército cualitativamente diferente, sobre una base ideológica completamente diferente y en gran medida según los estándares de la OTAN. Y se están suministrando y continúan suministrando armas y equipos muy modernos a Ucrania desde muchos países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.

En cuanto al punto más débil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - la Fuerza Aérea. No se puede descartar que el Occidente colectivo pueda, en un tiempo bastante corto, suministrar combatientes a Kiev, como se dice, de la presencia de las fuerzas armadas, en otras palabras, de segunda mano. Sin embargo, este avión de segunda mano, en cuanto a sus características tácticas y técnicas, será bastante comparable con la mayoría de aviones de la flota rusa.

Por supuesto, hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son significativamente inferiores a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en términos de sus capacidades operativas y de combate. Nadie lo duda, ni en Oriente ni en Occidente.

Pero este ejército tampoco puede tomarse a la ligera. En este sentido, uno siempre debe recordar el testamento de Alexander Suvorov: "Nunca desprecies a tu enemigo, no lo consideres más estúpido y débil que tú".

Ahora con respecto a la afirmación de que los países occidentales no enviarán un solo soldado a morir por Ucrania.

Cabe señalar que es probable que este sea el caso. Sin embargo, en caso de invasión de Rusia, esto no descarta en absoluto una asistencia masiva a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Occidente colectivo con una amplia variedad de armas y equipos militares y entregas a granel de todo tipo de material. En este sentido, Occidente ya ha mostrado una posición consolidada, sin precedentes hasta ahora, que, al parecer, no estaba prevista en Moscú.

No hay duda de que Estados Unidos y los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte comenzarán una especie de reencarnación del Lend-Lease, siguiendo el modelo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no hay duda. No se descarta una afluencia de voluntarios de Occidente, que puede ser muy numerosa.

*PARTIDISTAS Y CLANDESTINOS*

Y por último, sobre la duración de una hipotética campaña. En la comunidad de expertos rusos, se llaman varias horas, a veces incluso varias decenas de minutos. Al mismo tiempo, de alguna manera se olvida que ya hemos pasado por todo esto. La frase "tomar la ciudad con un regimiento aerotransportado en dos horas" ya se ha convertido en un clásico del género.

También vale la pena recordar que la poderosa NKVD estalinista y el ejército soviético multimillonario lucharon contra la clandestinidad nacionalista en el oeste de Ucrania durante más de 10 años. Y ahora existe la opción de que toda Ucrania pueda entrar fácilmente en los partisanos. Además, estas formaciones pueden comenzar a operar fácilmente ya en el territorio de Rusia.

La lucha armada en las grandes ciudades ucranianas es generalmente difícil de predecir. Es sabido que la gran ciudad es el mejor campo de batalla para el lado más débil y técnicamente menos avanzado del conflicto armado.

Los expertos serios enfatizan que en una metrópoli es posible no solo concentrar una agrupación de miles e incluso decenas de miles de combatientes, sino también ocultarla del poder de fuego superior del enemigo. Y también para suministrarle recursos materiales durante mucho tiempo y compensar las pérdidas en personas y equipos. Ni las montañas, ni los bosques, ni las selvas brindan hoy tal oportunidad.

Los expertos están convencidos de que el entorno urbano ayuda a los defensores, ralentiza el movimiento de los atacantes, le permite colocar un número récord de combatientes por unidad de área y compensa el retraso en las fuerzas y tecnologías. Y en Ucrania hay ciudades grandes más que suficientes, incluidas aquellas con un millón de habitantes. Entonces, el ejército ruso en el curso de una guerra hipotética con Ucrania puede encontrarse con mucho más que Stalingrado y Grozny.

*RECOMENDACIONES*

En general, no habrá guerra relámpago ucraniana. Las declaraciones de algunos expertos como "El ejército ruso derrotará a la mayoría de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 30-40 minutos", "Rusia es capaz de derrotar a Ucrania en 10 minutos en caso de una guerra a gran escala" , "Rusia derrotará a Ucrania en ocho minutos" no tienen motivos serios.

Y por último, lo más importante. Un conflicto armado con Ucrania actualmente no es fundamentalmente de los intereses nacionales de Rusia. Por lo tanto, es mejor que algunos expertos rusos sobreexcitados se olviden de sus fantasías de odio. Y para evitar más pérdidas de reputación, no vuelvas a recordar.






Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета


О восторженных ястребах и торопливых кукушках




nvo.ng.ru


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Creo que lo que este buen hombre intenta explicar a los propagandistas, es que un soldado conscripto, puede ser mejor que sus soldados de contrato. Me explico. Seguramente un soldado de reemplazo sueco, alemán o cualquier occidental, incluidos los ucranianos que entrenan desde el principio de la guerra, ha disparado más balas y tirado infinitamente mas granadas que un soldado ruso de contrato. Y así en cualquier otro aspecto de la formación de un soldado. Incluidos tanquistas, artilleros, etc.
> 
> Los propagandistas se creen que los soldados de reemplazo de otros países son como los suyos. Igual que creen que sus soldados de “contrato” son iguales que los profesionales de occidente. Si un soldado de contrato ruso esta peor entrenado que uno de reemplazo occidental, imaginar cómo andan los soldados rusos de reemplazo.
> 
> Por eso les viene a decir que no van a ganar a un millon de ucranianos relativamente bien entrenados, equipados y motivados ni de palo.



Un soldado conscripto ucraniano esta luchando para que no le destruyan el pais, le maten a su padre, le violen a la hermana y roben las pocas posesiones que ha juntado

Ademas el soldado conscripto ucraniano lo estan equipando con las mejores armas del mundo, es capaz de destruir cuaquier tanque ruso desde 5 km de distancia, sabe que tiene el apoyo de todo el mundo y soporte logistico y economico y que si recibe una herida en combate lo van a evacuar y curar

Un soldado de reemplazo ruso sabe que lo van a tratar como una mierda, lo van a violar, va a estar mal equipado, no sabe a que esta en ucrania, si lo hieren lo van a dejar tirado y como mucho lo que va a sacar de esta es lo que pueda robar en ucrania

Como decia napoleon y el comentarista este, la moral de la tropa vale por 10 batallones


----------



## gargamelix (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Comunicado del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sobre la rendición de Azovstal: "El más alto mando militar ha ordenado a los comandantes de las unidades estacionadas en Azovstal que mantengan vivo a su personal"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo comentaron eso los negociadores ucranianos, Rusia se ha negado a intercambiarlos por las razones que comentas y era esto o dejarlos morir. Todo el mundo sabe lo que está pasando ahí menos los consumidores de putinina, así que poca repercusión propagandística pueden obtener menos para los espectadores empapados en vodka de los programas esos donde se anima a tirar nukes por ahí y desnazificar Finlandia.

En cambio Ucrania sí tiene sus heroes que han resistido carros y carretas. Han resistido impresionantemente, lo deben pensar hasta muchos mandos rusos a los que ya les gustaría tener tropa con esa motivación.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

El roto que les han hecho a los rusos en el Norte es brutal, llegando a la frontera en varios frentes y desconectando unidades que si se quieren trasladar logistica lo tiene q hacer ahora por territorio ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Luchando con proporcion de 8 a 1 en contra, los defensores de Azovstal en Mariupol mantuvieron a 20,000 soldados rusos (11% del ejército de invasión TOTAL) enfocados en tratar de capturar una acería destruida - durante 82 días. 264 de sus heridos evacuados en intercambio de prisioneros y algunos recibiendo atención médica rusa


----------



## ghawar (17 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Brutalsky mostrando tecnología , el aparato en cuestión es un robot agrícola multiuso 


¿Por qué Rusia detuvo la misión a Marte?
Respondido inicialmente: ¿Por qué Rusia detuvo la misión a Marte?
Rusia no detuvo la misión a Marte a pesar de las sanciones.
A continuación se muestra un prototipo del rover de exploración de Marte RoboProb (abreviatura de Robot Problem) desarrollado por los científicos restantes de la Universidad Agraria Estatal de Belgorod Nombrado en honor a VY Gorin que no puede huir de Rusia debido a deudas, situación de rehenes familiares o casos criminales.





Hitler solo podía soñar con enviar un cohete adornado con una esvástica a Marte para glorificar al Tercer Reich.
Putin tiene el privilegio de ver un día el primer rover de Marte con una media esvástica blanca impresa para celebrar la inevitable victoria de la Tercera Roma sobre el nazismo mundial y el restablecimiento del comunismo bajo una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo.





Las orugas de goma son muy adecuadas para el terreno accidentado del planeta rojo.
Sí, algunas de las ruedas de entrenamiento se están desgastando y los resortes de suspensión mellados de un Lada destartalado parecen oxidados, pero el vehículo prototipo es resistente y los funcionarios de Belgorod ya han prometido noventa y ocho mil millones de rublos para financiar nuevas casas para sus familias, lo siento, RoboProb.





Al contrario de lo que piensas, V y Z no representan a Volodymir Zelensky y el color azul es una coincidencia. Esta NO es una solicitud de anexión del Óblast de Belgorod que limita con el este de Ucrania como República Popular de Belgorod dentro del territorio de Ucrania.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

*Último adiós en El Álamo de Ucrania*
Pese a que 264 militares ucranianos, entre ellos 53 heridos graves, han sido evacuados este lunes de la acería, más de 700 continúan atrapados en Azovstal y muchos ya se han despedido de sus familias


"Kalush. Como tú querías, nos acordamos de Azovstal", han escrito los rusos en las grandes vainas de cañón que lanzaron la acería de Mariupol, en referencia a la llamada de socorro de los ganadores ucranianos de Eurovisión.

Las horas del último bastión de* Ucrania* en la ciudad portuaria pueden estar contadas. Tras dos meses y medio de feroz resistencia frente a un ejército mucho más poderoso y un asedio medieval, la guarnición que defiende la fortaleza de Azovstal ha comenzado a despedirse de sus familias, según cuentan algunos familiares, a sabiendas de que* luchan por su vida* tras rechazar las inciertas propuestas de rendición por parte rusa.

Aunque durante la madrugada de este lunes un total de 264 militares ucranianos fueron evacuados de la acería más de 700 continúan atrapados en Azovstal. Del total de evacuados, 53 heridos graves fueron evacuados a un centro médico en *Novoazovsk* para recibir atención médica, y las otras 211 personas fueron llevadas a *Olenivka* a través del corredor humanitario negociado entre Rusia y Ucrania.

"Mi marido Bogdan está peleando en el infierno", asegura Natalia Zarytska, la mujer de uno de los defensores que lucha en la planta: "Ha perdido al menos 20 kilos de peso y se encuentra en un estado terrible. *Está convencido de que morirá allí*". "Es una gran tragedia para mí y mi familia. Él me escribe todos los días: 'Cariño, tengo ganas de volver a tu lado'", dice Yulia Tarasenko, otra de las esposas de los últimos soldados en Azovstal. Algunas de ellas se han reunido en Kiev para pedir, ante la prensa internacional, un último esfuerzo diplomático que los saque de allí.

Por un lado, envían un mensaje a Xi Jinping, el presidente chino, para que presione a Putin por una misión humanitaria que permita su salida. Por otra, al presidente turco Erdogan, ya que en la guarnición hay ciudadanos tártaros de Crimea y griegos de la comunidad helena de Mariupol entre los 1.000 combatientes. Se trataría de un rescate desde el mar de Azov por medio de embarcaciones y siempre con el permiso de Rusia. Turquía ya ha dicho que no tiene problemas en recibir a los militares ucranianos siempre que el Kremlin esté de acuerdo, pero parece que Rusia ha rechazado ese plan. Estas mismas mujeres estuvieron la semana pasada viendo al *Papa Francisco *y pidiéndole que intercediera ante Moscú, aunque todos en Kiev saben que cualquiera de las tres opciones tiene pocas posibilidades de éxito.

Todas estas mujeres y sus hijos han abandonado poco a poco la ciudad, algunas incluso llegaron a estar en los sótanos de la acería, y han pasado por los temidos "campos de filtrado" rusos, en los que se han sometido a eternos interrogatorios antes de dejarlas avanzar hasta territorio ucraniano. Muchos civiles aún permanecen en ellos tras semanas de pesquisas bajo tortura.

*Bombas de fósforo y racimo*
Los rusos, a costa de enormes pérdidas, han conseguido *romper el anillo exterior de defensa de la planta *y ya han penetrado en sus instalaciones, aunque aún se encuentran fuera de la red de túneles donde se esconden 1.000 defensores, muchos de ellos heridos y mutilados en terribles condiciones, que son una mezcla de Marines, voluntarios del regimiento Azov, policías de Mariupol y guardias fronterizos del puerto. En los últimos días han muerto 15 defensores, enterrados en la misma planta por sus compañeros.

Rusia ha atacado estos días la planta con diferentes tipos de bombas, incluyendo las de fósforo y las de racimo, prohibidas por las leyes internacionales de la guerra. *Las instalaciones están prácticamente derruidas*, convertidas en una gran barricada polvorienta que facilita la defensa a la resistencia.

El problema para los defensores, además de la falta de descanso, medicinas y alimentos, es la *munición*. Llevan semanas repeliendo una ofensiva tras otra de los rusos, ya sin armas pesadas dentro de la central, sólo a base de balas y antitanques, que también escasean. La caída de la planta es cuestión de tiempo y, si nadie lo remedia, queda la parte más sangrienta para ambos contendientes, porque los asaltantes también pagaran un precio alto por conquistar cada túnel de la acería.

Si así sucede en los próximos días, *Vladimir Putin* podrá al fin cantar victoria, aunque sea una victoria pírrica a un coste altísimo, posiblemente más de 5.000 muertos en sus tropas y decenas de blindados perdidos. El tiempo que la guarnición de la ciudad ha mantenido la bandera ucraniana izada en los últimos bastiones ha sido clave para que otras tropas ucranianas pudieran disfrutar de menos presión para realizar contraofensivas, ya que en Mariupol los rusos han tenido que dejar gran cantidad de militares para terminar de tomar la ciudad.

Con la toma total de la acería se consumaría la* ausencia de salida ucraniana al mar de Azov* y el corredor ruso desde Crimea al Donbas que ansiaba Moscú para avanzar en ese sueño pseudoimperial conocido como "Nueva Rusia". En Kiev han analizado las posibilidades de romper el cerco ruso por el norte desde la región de Zaporiya, así como abastecer por el aire a los defensores con drones de transporte. Todo en vano. La ubicación de la ciudad portuaria, justo entre la pinza que avanzaba desde Donetsk y la que lo hacía desde Crimea, convertían su defensa en una quimera. *Tarde o temprano caerá totalmente en manos rusas,* aunque lo que Moscú conquista ya no es una ciudad, sino sus ruinas llenas de tumbas y fosas comunes.

*Las tropas ucranianas avanzan en el norte*
Mientras, las tropas ucranianas han llegado en el frente norte a tocar la frontera con Rusia y han vuelto a establecer los postes fronterizos en la región de Jarkov. En el Donbás, los rusos siguen con su estrategia de avance lento, basado en grandes preparaciones artilleras, aldea tras aldea, aunque se duda de su poder real para crear embolsamientos y grandes operaciones tras sufrir un autñentico descalabro en el intento de cruce del río Donetsk, donde pudieron perder dos batallones blindados enteros (decenas de tanques y más de 500 bajas) bajo la artillería de Ucrania.

*Alexander Lukashenko*, el último dictador de Europa, ha ordenado a sus mejores tropas bielorrusas a que se desplieguen en la frontera, según ha publicado la inteligencia británica, aunque esta misma fuente asegura que puede tratarse de una operación ordenada por Moscú para obligar a Ucrania a defender ese territorio y que no pueda reforzar el Donbás con tropas de refresco.

Además, se registraron *fuertes bombardeos en la región de Jerson *tras semanas de parálisis en el frente, aunque de momento no ha habido avances por ambos lados. Fuentes ucranianas aseguraban que, tras la liberación de Jarkov de manos rusas, vendría un contraataque para echar a los soldados de la Z de la única capital de provincia que los rusos han conseguido conquistar. En los próximos días veremos si esa es la intención de los ucranianos, cada vez mejor armados con la ayuda occidental.









Último adiós en El Álamo de Ucrania


"Kalush. Como tú querías, nos acordamos de Azovstal", han escrito los rusos en las grandes vainas de cañón que lanzaron la acería de Mariupol, en referencia a la llamada




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

*Los reservistas finlandeses se preparan ante la amenaza rusa tras la solicitud de ingresar en la OTAN*

El ejército finlandés está en estado de alerta para protegerse de la amenaza rusa. El ejército del país sólo cuenta con 13.000 soldados, pero está en estado de alerta para protegerse de Rusia.

Aunque el ejército finlandés sólo cuenta con 13.000 profesionales, este país de 5,5 millones de habitantes dispone de unos impresionantes *900.000 reservistas* y un *ejército de guerra con capacidad para 280.000 soldados.* El símbolo de un país que siempre ha querido estar preparado para afrontar lo peor.

Para muchos de los presentes en la isla militar de Santahamina este sábado de mayo, la invasión rusa de Ucrania fue una llamada de atención.

"Fue la última señal de que *hay que estar preparado *en la vida. Que si pasa algo, hay que estar más equipado para una crisis", dijo a Afp Ville Mukka, un ingeniero de 30 años.

Con equipo de camuflaje y algunos con cascos cubiertos de ramas, él y sus compañeros *aprenden a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo*, a detectar explosivos y a moverse de forma coordinada por el bosque.

En la primera semana de la guerra en Ucrania, las inscripciones en los programas de defensa de voluntarios se dispararon.

"El interés es unas diez veces mayor que en años normales", dice Ossi Hietala, de 29 años, representante de MPK, la Asociación de Formación de la Defensa Nacional de Finlandia.

En lugar de 600 voluntarios por semana, el número de volunta*rios se disparó a 6.000*, lo que llevó al Estado finlandés a pagar al MPK tres millones de euros más.

Independiente de Rusia desde 1917 e invadida por la Unión Soviética en 1939, Finlandia estuvo en guerra con su poderoso vecino durante la mayor parte de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, terminando en una* alianza de facto con la Alemania nazi.*

El conflicto provocó la pérdida de gran parte de su territorio y luego* décadas de neutralidad forzada bajo la mirada de Moscú *durante la Guerra Fría.

"No hay que remontarse demasiado en la historia para encontrar puntos de convergencia" con la guerra de Ucrania, "lo que es bastante preocupante", dice Tuomas Vare, otro participante de 43 años.

"Probablemente por eso soy más activo en mi entrenamiento", dice.

Finlandia, el domingo, y Suecia, el lunes, anunciaron su "histórico" ingreso en la OTAN como consecuencia directa de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pasando así la página de décadas de no alineamiento militar.

*FRANCOTIRADORES*
Desde el inicio del conflicto ucraniano, Finlandia ha visto triplicarse el número de partidarios de la alianza en pocos meses, llegando a superar el 75%.

"Creo que Finlandia, como país pequeño, no tiene otra forma razonable de defenderse y defender su soberanía. Estoy a favor de la alianza", dice Ville Mukka.

Moscú ha expresado su irritación por los planes de adhesión de los dos países nórdicos, amenazando con una "respuesta".

Los cursos de formación del MPK, que ofrecen una amplia gama de cursos para preparar a los ciudadanos para las crisis, *atienden a 40.000 personas al año.*

Los cursos van *desde la lectura básica de mapas y la acampada en el bosque* hasta el entrenamiento de francotiradores y las armas antitanque.

"Los que vienen son finlandeses corrientes. Estas personas quieren venir a desarrollar sus habilidades, formarse y aprender cosas nuevas", dice Ossi Hietala.

La mayoría de los participantes son *reservistas que han venido a refrescar sus conocimientos.*

A diferencia de la mayoría de los países europeos, Finlandia basa su defensa en el servicio militar obligatorio.

Todos los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años están sujetos a la conscripción, mientras que las mujeres son reclutadas de forma voluntaria.

Cada año, más de 20.000 jóvenes reclutas prestan servicio de seis meses a casi un año. Después de eso, se unen a las reservas.


"Los reservistas constituyen el 96% de las fuerzas en tiempo de guerra, por lo que son una parte muy importante de la defensa militar finlandesa", afirma Hietala.

"Una parte muy importante de la población adulta ha tenido formación militar en algún momento de su vida", subraya.









Los reservistas finlandeses se preparan ante la amenaza rusa tras la solicitud de ingresar en la OTAN


El ejército finlandés está en estado de alerta para protegerse de la amenaza rusa. El ejército del país sólo cuenta con 13.000 soldados, pero está en estado de alerta para...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## gargamelix (17 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un pequeño hilo de Kamil Galeev sobre ex coronel ruso Mikhail Khodaryonok
> 
> 
> Ese es Mikhail Khodaryonok. De todas las personas en la sala, él es el más sobrio. ¿Por qué? Bueno, puede ser porque es el único con experiencia militar sustancial. Es un oficial de carrera de la defensa aérea que se convirtió en una carrera de experto solo después de la jubilación (ni un hilo)
> ...



Este hombre Mikhail Khodaryonok se le ve con dos dedos de frente. Sigue diciendo cosas o Putin le ha dado té? porque sería interesante saber que cosas va pensando ahora casi tres meses después de empezar la guerra.

Edito: ah claro, es el único que dijo algo sensato en la TV rusa (https://www.focus.de/politik/auslan...iche-worte-im-russischen-tv_id_100583772.html)

Pues hay que seguir a este hombre, parece el único dispuesto a mantener públicamente una posición intelectualmente honesta en Moscú.


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Mas casualidades
Otro gran incendio en la Federación Rusa: una planta química arde en la región de Novosibirsk El fuego devoró dos mil metros cuadrados de un edificio industrial en la ciudad de Berdsk. De repente, el polietileno del primer piso se incendió. Los rescatistas informaron que ya habían eliminado la "quema a cielo abierto". 



*En Rusia, se desató un poderoso incendio en una planta química, se levantó una pared de humo negro. *
En la mañana del 17 de mayo, cerca de la ciudad rusa de Novosibirsk, hubo un fuerte incendio en una empresa de producción de productos plásticos. *Una gran columna de humo negro se elevó* del edificio de la fábrica . 



https://news.obozrevatel.com/russia/v-rossii-vspyihnul-moschnyij-pozhar-na-himzavode-podnyalas-stena-chernogo-dyima-video.htm


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hasta que no he visto este mapa no me he dado cuenta de la magnitud de la catástrofe rusa:



Confirmación visual de más de ochenta vehículos rusos destruidos, otra gran finta del khan para fijar la artillería ucra


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Canadá ayudará a Ucrania a exportar granos a África y Medio Oriente mediante el envío de barcos a puertos rumanos - Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores 

La UE también ayudará organizando "corredores verdes" para las exportaciones en tren: alto diplomático de la UE, Borrell


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia, Ann Linde, acaba de firmar la solicitud de ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN. Suecia esperará a que el Parlamento finlandés vote sobre su membresía y luego enviará su solicitud a la sede de la OTAN hoy o mañana.

De todas formas en el caso de Suecia ya tenia varios acuerdos de cooperacion con la OTAN por lo que este acuerdo es meramente burocratico y anecdotico


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Estado Mayor: Los rusos sufren pérdidas en intensos combates cerca de Sievierodonetsk, se retiran en varios frentes más. Las tropas rusas continúan su ofensiva en la región oriental de Donbas, con sus principales esfuerzos centrados en los oblasts de Luhansk y Donetsk, según el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





Dr Polux dijo:


>



Iba a poner exactamente lo mismo, igualito que Hitler

Ya lo comente hace un par de semanas en este hilo. Este es el problema de todos los dictadores, cuando llegan a la cima y se han deshecho de los rivales y solo quedan los lameculos, cuando ha eliminado a gente mucho mas valida y ve que gente mas inteligente se vuelve derencial en su presencia, se creen superiores y se meten en lios donde no tienen ni puta idea, y como nadie se atreve a contradecirles, el daño es mucho mayor. No me sorprenderia que el intento de cruzar el rio ese donde los masacraron fuese idea del Putin

Esto es el principio del fin, como cuando el director de la empresa se pone a organizar el stock de almacen









Putin involved in war ‘at level of colonel or brigadier’, say western sources


President helping determine movement of Russian soldiers, say sources, as head of UK armed forces says Ukraine is winning




www.theguardian.com






Putin involved in war ‘at level of colonel or brigadier’, say western sources
President helping determine movement of Russian soldiers, say sources, as head of UK armed forces says Ukraine is winning

Russia-Ukraine war: latest updates


Vladimir Putin has become so personally involved in the Ukraine war that he is making operational and tactical decisions “at the level of a colonel or brigadier”, according to western military sources.

The Russian president is helping determine the movement of forces in the Donbas, they added, where last week the invaders suffered a bloody defeat as they tried on multiple occasions to cross a strategic river in the east of Ukraine.


The sources added that Putin is still working closely with Gen Valery Gerasimov, the commander of the Russian armed forces, in contrast to claims made by Ukraine last week that the military chief had been sidelined.


“We think Putin and Gerasimov are involved in tactical decision making at a level we would normally expect to be taken by a colonel or a brigadier,” the military source said, referring to the ongoing battle in the east of Ukraine.

Moscow’s armies have so far failed to achieve a breakthrough in the Donbas, where they have been mounting an offensive for a month that has failed several times to encircle the smaller Ukrainian forces.

No further detail to back up the statement was provided, although it was implied the assessment about Putin’s close personal involvement was based on intelligence that had been received.

Colonels in the US army and brigadiers in the British army typically command a brigade, units made up of a handful of battalions – the latter of which is equivalent to the smallest operating unit in the Russian army.

Russia’s military operates in a more top down fashion compared to western counterparts, with instructions typically sent to generals in the field. But Moscow’s faltering invasion has meant that it has been forced to send generals closer to the frontline, where up to 12 have been killed, according to the Ukrainian armed forces.

Ben Barry, a former brigadier in the British army, and a land warfare expert at the International Institute of Strategic Studies, said: “A head of government should have better things to do than make military decisions. They should be setting the political strategy rather than getting bogged down in day to day activity”.

Last week’s failed attempt to cross the Siverskyi Donets river at Bilohorivka led to the destruction of more than 70 Russian vehicles, and the loss of at least one batallion’s worth of equipment, according to estimates based on aerial photography of the battle site.


The defeat was so serious it led some Russian military bloggers to comment “on the incompetence of the Russian military to their hundreds of thousands of followers”, according to the Institute for the Study of War, a rare sign of internal dissent.

In the past 24 hours, Russian forces shelled frontline positions in Ukraine’s eastern Donbas area as fighting becomes increasingly focused on Severodonetsk, the easternmost city still held by Ukrainian forces after more than 11 weeks of war.

Serhiy Haidai, the governor of Luhansk region, said on Monday that Russian strikes had hit a hospital in the city over the weekend, killing two and injuring nine, including a child – and several other locations had been targeted. Ukrainian forces repelled 17 attacks on Sunday, he added, and destroyed 11 Russian armoured vehicles.

The Russians are gradually mounting an assault on Severodonetsk, an industrial city that had a population of 100,000 before the war, as the effort to complete a wider encirclement of Ukraine’s defending forces in the Donbas appears to have failed.


Ukrainian forces also continued to push Russian forces back from Kharkiv, the country’s second biggest city, with Volodomyr Zelenskiy congratulating soldiers who erected a new border post on Russia’s border north of the city.

“I’m very grateful to you, on behalf of all Ukrainians, on my behalf and on behalf of my family,” he said in a video message. “I’m very grateful to all the fighters like you.”


Russia’s withdrawal is a fighting retreat, however, with the outlying northern villages around Kharkiv being peppered with shelling on Monday, with one person confirmed killed in Tsyrkuny, 17 miles from the city centre and four injured in the districts of Shevchenkivskyi and Saltivka.

Advertisement

Ukrainian officials said that Russian forces were concentrating on “maintaining positions and preventing the advance of our troops toward the border”.

Britain’s chief of defence staff, Adm Sir Tony Radakin, said he believed that Ukraine was now winning the war because Putin had wanted to “subjugate the whole of Ukraine” and “impose his own rule on that country” and had failed.


Giving a speech in to a parliamentary audience in Westminster, the head of the UK armed forces said Ukraine was winning because it had fought off “an existential threat” and that “its nation is going to survive,” he added.

The Institute for the Study of War said it believed “Russian forces have likely abandoned the objective of completing a large-scale encirclement of Ukrainian units from Donetsk City to Izium” in favour of capturing the remainder of the Luhansk region, of which Severodonetsk is part.

A second smaller-scale encirclement of Severodonetsk also failed last week after Russian forces were defeated with heavy losses in a series of unsuccessful attempts to cross the Siverskyi Donets River at Bilohorivka.

The river is increasingly becoming a dividing line between the two sides in the Donbas – the name given collectively to the Donetsk and Luhansk regions – and around Kharkiv to the north.

Haidai said battles were taking place on Sunday to the north and south of Severodonetsk, which is one of the few locations held by Ukraine on the east side of the river. Analysts believe there may be a long struggle for the city.

Konrad Muzyka, the founder of Rochan Consulting, which specialises in open source intelligence, said he believed the capture of Severodonetsk was weeks away. “Moscow … does not have the appropriate manpower and equipment levels to take the city swiftly,” he said in a weekly review of the fighting.


----------



## ghawar (17 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

_uhmmmm .... lagrimas de cm de la otan 

chuppp chuppprrr chuprrrrrrr _

ll


----------



## keylargof (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La palabra ruso debería usarse como equivalente a border line


----------



## McFly (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro que no se entera de que va la pelicula. La verdad es que esta guerra es un detector de sucnors



Explicamelo poq no lo entiendo. Será que soy sucnor


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Otro articulo sobre la "microgestion" del Putin

Este es el problema de rusia, doctrina militar dictada al milimetro desde arriba, no confiar en los oficiales ni soldados, ordenes complejas y cuando cambian las circunstancias se quedan parados porque no saben que hacer

Justo lo contrario que la doctrina OTAN









Vladimir Putin is micro-managing Ukraine war ‘at level of low-ranking colonel’


Putin said to be directly involved in moves in Donbas, where Russia is suffering major military setbacks, that would normally be decided by an officer in charge of 700 soldiers




www.independent.co.uk






Vladimir Putin is micro-managing Ukraine war ‘at level of low-ranking colonel’ — report

*Putin said to be directly involved in moves in Donbas, where Russia is suffering major military setbacks, that would normally be decided by an officer in charge of 700 soldiers*

Vladimir Putin is micro-managing the Ukraine war right down to the level of a low-ranking colonel or brigadier, western military sources have been quoted as saying.

The Russian president, along with his military chief General Valery Gerasimov, is getting involved in the kind of low-level manouevres that would typically be decided by an officer managing a battalion of as few as 700 Russian troops, according to two UK media reports.

Mr Putin is said to be personally dictating the movement of forces in the Donbas, a region where Russia has suffered a number of recent military setbacks including the effective loss of an entire battalion that was caught in Ukrainian artillery fire while crossing a river in the east of the country.

“We think Putin and Gerasimov are involved in tactical decision making at a level we would normally expect to be taken by a colonel or a brigadier,” the military source was quoted as saying by The Times.

The military sources were also quoted as saying that Gerasimov, Mr Putin’s chief of the general staff, is still “up and running” — denying claims made by Ukraine last week that the military chief had been suspended after failures in the war. 


In the Russian army, a colonel or brigadier would generally command two battalion tactical groups (BTGs), comprising about 900 troops.


However, a second military source was quoted as saying that Russia’s BTGs have suffered significant losses during the war and are “battered”, adding that “if Putin is doing the job of a brigade commander... he could be delving into a force that could be as small as 700 to 1,000 soldiers”.

The Russian president, who is a former officer of the KGB, the main security agency for the Soviet Union, revealed three years ago that he oversaw an artillery battalion during the Soviet era.

“I received the rank of lieutenant as an artilleryman, as the commander of a howitzer artillery battalion ... 122mm [calibre],” Mr Putin said on a visit to St Petersburg in 2019, where he led a Christmas cannon salute. 

On Monday, the head of Britain’s armed forces Admiral Sir Tony Radakin said in parliament that Ukraine is on track to win the war against Russia, attributing its success to the fact that it is engaged in an “existential fight”. 


“It’s clear Ukraine is winning and Putin is losing,” he said. “Ukraine is winning because Ukraine is in an existential fight for the survival… and it is going to survive.”

According to an estimate by Britain’s Ministry of Defence (MoD), Mr Putin’s army has lost about a third of the ground combat force it dispatched to Ukraine since the invasion began on 24 February.

Nato’s secretary general Jens Stoltenberg told a meeting of Nato foreign ministers in Berlin on Sunday that Russia’s hopes of winning the war are not going to plan, and its advance in the eastern Donbas region has “stalled”.

“They failed to take Kyiv, they are pulling back from around Kharkiv, their major offensive in Donbas has stalled. Russia is not achieving its strategic objectives,” he said.

In a high-profile incident last week, the Russian army lost up to 50 vehicles — at least one batallion’s worth of equipment — after potentially thousands of troops came under fire from Ukrainian artillery, as the Ukrainian army blew up a pontoon bridge over the Siverskyi Donets river. The estimates of losses are based on Ukrainian officials’ statements and satellite and drone imagery.

Serhii Haidai, head of the Luhansk Regional Military Administration, said the Russian army created a bridge to transfer military gear and personnel but all pontoons were destroyed along with equipment and troops.

On Monday, he said the Ukrainian forces had repelled as many as 17 attacks in the 24 hours prior, and destroyed 11 Russian armoured vehicles. And he accused Russia of targetting a hospital in Severodonetsk over the weekend, killing two and wounding nine.


----------



## McFly (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro que no se entera de que va la pelicula. La verdad es que esta guerra es un detector de sucnors



Se te ve jodido. 
Creo que el que no entiende lo que pasa eres tu


----------



## McFly (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia, Ann Linde, acaba de firmar la solicitud de ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN. Suecia esperará a que el Parlamento finlandés vote sobre su membresía y luego enviará su solicitud a la sede de la OTAN hoy o mañana.
> 
> De todas formas en el caso de Suecia ya tenia varios acuerdos de cooperacion con la OTAN por lo que este acuerdo es meramente burocratico y anecdotico



Espero que revienten el pais a base de nukes


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 May 2022)

El otro pedazo que han perdido los rusos al Norte de Kharkov ya hay confirmación visual que el ejercito UKR llego a la frontera Rusa mapa del día 15 mas o menos pero prefiero ir con atraso que dar informaciones falsas 






Ya hay mas evidencia visual de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana operando a muy baja altura 




La artillería Ucraniana sigue haciendo desastres con los tanques y blindados rusos 




Estos nose que los destruyo 


cerca de esos tanques hay un soldado ruso abatido con lo que parece ser un MANDAP


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2022)

En la televisión estatal de Rusia comienzan a verle las orejas al lobo a nivel económico (no se podía saber)


En la tv estatal rusa se arrepienten del bloqueo internacional que sufre Rusia porque va a durar más de lo esperado También empiezan a abrir los ojos con la falsa alianza entre China y Rusia




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Explicamelo poq no lo entiendo. Será que soy sucnor



Eres sucnor si tu mismo reconoces que no lo entiendes podemita comunista. Sois así de obtusos


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Otro articulo sobre la "microgestion" del Putin
> 
> Este es el problema de rusia, doctrina militar dictada al milimetro desde arriba, no confiar en los oficiales ni soldados, ordenes complejas y cuando cambian las circunstancias se quedan parados porque no saben que hacer
> 
> ...



_Finalmente, además del gasto monetario, hay un costo psicológico unido para romper con la construcción BTG

*Los líderes militares y políticos actuales son los mismos líderes que introdujeron la estructura BTG; sus reputaciones y carreras están estrechamente ligadas a su éxito*. En lugar de moderar el despliegue de BTG y mantener una parte del ejército ruso en una estructura divisional para entrenar para CAM de alta intensidad, los líderes de Rusia están acelerando el ritmo en que las unidades se convierten en BTG. En una conferencia de prensa el 14 de septiembre de 2016, el general ruso Valery Gerasimov declaró que el ejército aumentaría el número de BTG de 96 a 125 en 2018, con un esfuerzo significativo para dotarlos de soldados contratados en lugar de reclutas.

Este comentario indica que el liderazgo militar de Rusia está comprometido a invertir en BTG durante los próximos dos años, tal vez más. Si se enfrenta a la amenaza de un competidor como el Ejército de los EE. UU., es probable que Rusia simplemente despliegue más BTG en el espacio de batalla para que cada BCT americano deba enfrentarse a más de un BTG. _


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Espero que revienten el pais a base de nukes



Pobre diablo no sabes ni lo que dices. Ale al ignore que estás mejor


----------



## Vilux (17 May 2022)

Parece que el fósforo de Eurovisión ayudó a los azovnazis a "abandonar" Azovstal en dirección a cárceles neorrusas.

De esto...



A esto...


----------



## tomcat ii (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Espero que revienten el pais a base de nukes



A ver si te revientan a ti la puta cara subnormal.


----------



## Visrul (17 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que en este hilo paco de mierda, se sigue confiando en que zelensky entre en moscú a caballo
> Hoy ha sido un mal día para vosotros: Los nazis de azov se rinden como nenazas, y Turquía manda a tomar por culo a Suecia y FInlandia.
> jojojojo probad suerte mañana parguelazos!!



Hombre, no es por polemizar pero creo que usted mismo reconocerá que eso de "_redirse como nenazas"_ después de estar aguantando cercados a fuerzas muy superiores durante casi 3 meses e inflingiéndoles daños considerables, no sé,..., no parece.


----------



## tomcat ii (17 May 2022)

Ladrov bocachancla.


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Espero que revienten el pais a base de nukes



Aquí no vengas con tus mierdas comunistas, a ver si la primera cae en tu puta casa y os revienten.


----------



## Manu_alcala (17 May 2022)

En Melitopol sigue habiendo actividad de insurgencia ucra. Por lo que comenta el canadiense-ucraniano en Kherson los rusos estan bastante paranoicos tambien y ven guerrilleros y colaboracionistas en cualquier lado. En Kherson se cocina a fuego lento. Aunque la relación de fuerzas es similar a la que había antes de la contraofensiva del norte entre rusos vs ucranianos, el terreno no favorece al atacante. Por tanto se está realizando una guerra de desgaste con incursiones nocturnas y sabotajes detras de las líneas.


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Finalmente, además del gasto monetario, hay un costo psicológico unido para romper con la construcción BTG
> 
> *Los líderes militares y políticos actuales son los mismos líderes que introdujeron la estructura BTG; sus reputaciones y carreras están estrechamente ligadas a su éxito*. En lugar de moderar el despliegue de BTG y mantener una parte del ejército ruso en una estructura divisional para entrenar para CAM de alta intensidad, los líderes de Rusia están acelerando el ritmo en que las unidades se convierten en BTG. En una conferencia de prensa el 14 de septiembre de 2016, el general ruso Valery Gerasimov declaró que el ejército aumentaría el número de BTG de 96 a 125 en 2018, con un esfuerzo significativo para dotarlos de soldados contratados en lugar de reclutas.
> 
> Este comentario indica que el liderazgo militar de Rusia está comprometido a invertir en BTG durante los próximos dos años, tal vez más. Si se enfrenta a la amenaza de un competidor como el Ejército de los EE. UU., es probable que Rusia simplemente despliegue más BTG en el espacio de batalla para que cada BCT americano deba enfrentarse a más de un BTG. _



Al final, de poco sirve tener una polla de 30 cm si no se te levanta...

rusia tendra 125 BTG pero si se quedan sin aire a 50 km de la frontera y no puede desplegarlos ni suministrarlos y las maniobras salen directamente del Putin, tooodo eso no sirve de nada, carne de cañon


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hombre, no es por polemizar pero creo que usted mismo reconocerá que eso de "_redirse como nenazas"_ después de estar aguantando cercados a fuerzas muy superiores durante casi 3 meses e inflingiéndoles daños considerables, no sé,..., no parece.



Sí, se han rendido como nenazas. Escondidos primero en hospitales y escuelas, y luego en azovstal.
Son unas nenazas de la ostia y lo sabes


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al final, de poco sirve tener una polla de 30 cm si no se te levanta...
> 
> rusia tendra 125 BTG pero si se quedan sin aire a 50 km de la frontera y no puede desplegarlos ni suministrarlos y las maniobras salen directamente del Putin, tooodo eso no sirve de nada, carne de cañon



Estos cenutrios no van a cambiar ya que su reputación va en ello y dejaría en entredicho la imagen que han vendido a su rebaño de infalibles. Es como el tonto la polla que ha escrito debajo de ti que coge la linde ya hasta que no se despeñe por el barranco no va a parar.


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Estos cenutrios no van a cambiar ya que su reputación va en ello y dejaría en entredicho la imagen que han vendido a su rebaño de infalibles. Es como el tonto la polla que ha escrito debajo de ti que coge la linde ya hasta que no se despeñe por el barranco no va a parar.



No solo la reputacion, para hacer esa expansion del ejercito que comentas, seguro que han gastado lo que no esta en los escritos y de ahi han robado todos


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 May 2022)

La fuente no es que sea muy fiable










Acusan al ejército de Putin de masacrar a sus soldados heridos en lugar de darles asistencia


Los comandantes de Putin están masacrando a sus propios soldados heridos en lugar de recuperarlos del campo de batalla para recibir tratamiento médico, revelan...




www.20minutos.es






*Acusan al ejército de Putin de masacrar a sus soldados heridos en lugar de darles asistencia médica.*

Un periodista ucraniano graba a varios soldados rusos capturados denunciar ejecuciones dentro de sus tropas.

Comandantes de Putin habrían *masacrado a sus propios soldados heridos* en lugar de asistirlos en el campo de batalla, según han revelado a un periodista ucraniano varios soldados rusos capturados y cuyos testimonios recoge este martes el diario británico _Daily Mail_.


En concreto, un teniente coronel ha sido acusado de* matar a tiros personalmente a varios soldados* mientras yacían heridos.



Después de encontrar miles de cuerpos sin vida de civiles ucranianos en las ciudades norteñas de Kiev, como Bucha, ahora se ha sabido que la barbarie rusa no está dirigida solo hacia los ucranianos, ya que los soldados denuncian *brutales asesinatos de sus propias fuerzas*.


Las tropas capturadas han confesado, entre otros sucesos, como un comandante le preguntó a un soldado herido *si podía caminar*, y cuando el hombre respondió que no podía, el oficial lo mató.

*Un testimonio grabado en vídeo*
Sus testimonios aparecen en un vídeo grabado por un periodista ucraniano, Volodímir Zolkin, quien ha hech*o una crónica de los cautivos rusos *para Open Media Ucrania. Un soldado contó cómo los comandantes habían "terminado con sus heridos".


Cuando el periodista le repregunta, el ruso capturado dice: "Así de simple... *un soldado herido yace en el suelo, y el comandante de un batallón lo mata a tiros* con un arma". El soldado añade que no fue un caso aislado, sino que ocurrió al menos con "cuatro o cinco" soldados.



*"Eran todos jóvenes", se lamentan,* "Podrían haber sido rescatados, ayudados, sacados de allí. Simplemente los mató a tiros".

Fuentes del Kremlin, preguntadas por medios rusos sobre estas confesiones de los soldados, ha asegurado que *"no tiene información"* ni sobre los cuerpos de los soldados muertos ni sobre los heridos en Ucrania.


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

*El presidente de la "Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia", el coronel general Ivashov Leonid Grigoryevich, escribió un llamamiento al presidente y a los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa "Eve of War"* :



*Llamamiento de la Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia*​
*al presidente y ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa*​
_Hoy la humanidad vive en previsión de la guerra. Y la guerra es la pérdida inevitable de vidas, la destrucción, el sufrimiento de grandes masas de personas, la destrucción de la forma habitual de vida, la violación de los sistemas vitales de los estados y pueblos. Una gran guerra es una gran tragedia, el delito grave de alguien. Dio la casualidad de que Rusia estaba en el centro de esta catástrofe inminente. Y, quizás, esta sea la primera vez en su historia. 

Anteriormente, Rusia (URSS) libró guerras forzadas (justas) y, por regla general, cuando no había otra salida, cuando los intereses vitales del estado y la sociedad estaban amenazados.

¿Y qué amenaza hoy la existencia de la propia Rusia, y existen tales amenazas? Se puede argumentar que, de hecho, existe una amenaza: *el país está a punto de terminar su historia. Todas las áreas vitales, incluida la demografía, se degradan constantemente y la tasa de extinción de la población está batiendo récords mundiales. Y la degradación es de naturaleza sistémica, y en cualquier sistema complejo, la destrucción de uno de los elementos puede conducir al colapso de todo el sistema.*

Y esto, en nuestra opinión, es la principal amenaza para la Federación Rusa. Pero esta es una amenaza de carácter interno, que emana del modelo de Estado, la calidad del poder y el estado de la sociedad. Y las razones de su formación son internas: la inviabilidad del modelo estatal, la total incapacidad y falta de profesionalización del sistema de poder y administración, la pasividad y desorganización de la sociedad. En este estado, cualquier país no vive mucho tiempo.

En cuanto a las amenazas externas, ciertamente están presentes. Pero, según nuestra evaluación de expertos, actualmente no son críticos y amenazan directamente la existencia del estado ruso, sus intereses vitales. En general, se mantiene la estabilidad estratégica, las armas nucleares están bajo un control confiable, las fuerzas de la OTAN no se están acumulando y no muestran actividad amenazante.

Por lo tanto,* la situación que se está gestando en torno a Ucrania es, en primer lugar, de naturaleza artificial*, mercenaria para algunas fuerzas internas, incluida la Federación Rusa. Como resultado del colapso de la URSS, en el que Rusia (Yeltsin) tomó parte decisiva, *Ucrania se convirtió en un estado independiente, miembro de la ONU, y de acuerdo con el art. 51 de la Carta de la ONU tiene derecho a la defensa individual y colectiva.*

Los líderes de la Federación Rusa aún no han reconocido los resultados del referéndum sobre la independencia de la RPD y la LPR, mientras que a nivel oficial más de una vez, incluso durante el proceso de negociación de Minsk,* enfatizaron la pertenencia de sus territorios y población a Ucrania*. .

También se ha dicho más de una vez a alto nivel sobre el deseo de mantener relaciones normales con Kiev, sin señalar relaciones especiales con la RPD y la LPR.

*La cuestión del genocidio perpetrado por Kiev en las regiones del sureste no se planteó ni en la ONU ni en la OSCE*. Naturalmente, para que Ucrania siguiera siendo un vecino amistoso de Rusia, era necesario que demostrara el atractivo del modelo ruso de estado y sistema de poder.

Pero la Federación Rusa no se convirtió en eso, su modelo de desarrollo y mecanismo de política exterior de cooperación internacional repelen a casi todos los vecinos, y no solo a uno.

La adquisición de Crimea y Sebastopol por parte de Rusia y su no reconocimiento como rusos por parte de la comunidad internacional (y, por lo tanto, la abrumadora cantidad de estados en el mundo todavía los consideran pertenecientes a Ucrania) muestra de manera convincente el *fracaso de la política exterior rusa*, y la falta de atractivo de lo doméstico.

*Los intentos de “amar” a la Federación Rusa y su liderazgo a través de un ultimátum y las amenazas del uso de la fuerza son insensatos y extremadamente peligrosos.*

El uso de la fuerza militar contra Ucrania, en primer lugar, pondrá en tela de juicio la existencia de la propia Rusia como Estado; en segundo lugar,* hará que los rusos y los ucranianos sean enemigos mortales para siempre.* En tercer lugar, habrá miles (decenas de miles) de jóvenes sanos muertos de un lado y del otro, lo que sin duda afectará la situación demográfica futura de nuestros países moribundos. En el campo de batalla, si esto sucede, las tropas rusas se enfrentarán no solo al personal militar ucraniano, entre los cuales habrá muchos rusos, sino también al personal y equipo militar de muchos países de la OTAN, y los estados miembros de la alianza se verán obligados a declarar. guerra contra Rusia.

El presidente de la República de Turquía, R. Erdogan, declaró claramente de qué lado lucharía Turquía. Y se puede suponer que se ordenará a dos ejércitos de campo turcos y una armada que "liberen" Crimea y Sebastopol y posiblemente invadan el Cáucaso. 

Además, *Rusia será incluida definitivamente en la categoría de países que amenazan la paz y la seguridad internacional, estará sujeta a las sanciones más duras, se convertirá en un paria de la comunidad mundial* y probablemente se verá privada del estatus de estado independiente. .

El presidente y el gobierno, el Ministerio de Defensa no puede dejar de entender tales consecuencias, no son tan estúpidos. 

Surge la pregunta: ¿cuáles son los verdaderos objetivos de provocar tensión al borde de la guerra y el posible desencadenamiento de hostilidades a gran escala? Y que habrá, dice el número y composición de combate de las agrupaciones de tropas formadas por las partes, no menos de cien mil militares de cada lado. Rusia, exponiendo las fronteras orientales, está transfiriendo formaciones a las fronteras de Ucrania.

En nuestra opinión, la dirección del país, al darse cuenta de que no es capaz de sacar al país de la crisis sistémica, y esto puede conducir a un levantamiento del pueblo y un cambio de poder en el país, con el apoyo de la oligarquía, funcionarios corruptos, medios de comunicación y fuerzas de seguridad atraídos, decidieron activar la línea política para la destrucción final del estado ruso y el exterminio de la población indígena del país. 

Y la guerra es el medio que resolverá este problema para conservar por un tiempo su poder antinacional y preservar las riquezas robadas al pueblo. No podemos sugerir ninguna otra explicación. 

Del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, somos oficiales de Rusia, exigimos abandonar la política criminal de provocar una guerra en la que *la Federación Rusa se encontrará sola contra las fuerzas unidas de Occidente*, para crear las condiciones para la implementación del art. . 3 de la Constitución de la Federación Rusa y renunciar.

Hacemos un llamado a todo el personal militar retirado y jubilado, ciudadanos de Rusia con la recomendación de estar atentos, organizados, apoyar las demandas del Consejo de la Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia, oponerse activamente a la propaganda y desencadenar una guerra, y prevenir un civil interno. conflicto con el uso de la fuerza militar._

*28 enero 2022*


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Tengo como 100 bloqueados y aun así en el principal me salen como 6 hilos con lo del Azovstal jajajsjsjajajajajaj

Pobrecillos que mal lo están pasando


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> *El presidente de la "Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia", el coronel general Ivashov Leonid Grigoryevich, escribió un llamamiento al presidente y a los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa "Eve of War"* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este seguro que ya esta en siberia...


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al final, de poco sirve tener una polla de 30 cm si no se te levanta...
> 
> rusia tendra 125 BTG pero si se quedan sin aire a 50 km de la frontera y no puede desplegarlos ni suministrarlos y las maniobras salen directamente del Putin, tooodo eso no sirve de nada, carne de cañon



Los btg sólo tienen suministros para 5 días, dudo que alcance esos km sin oposición, a no ser que la estrategia ucra sea dejarlos pasar, que se paren, cortarles las vías de suministros, y acto seguido su destrucción.


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

Todo esto lo que demuestra es la falsedad de que el Estado Mayor Ruso no había considerado los riesgos de meterse en una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania. Está respaldada por la existencia de advertencias de altos oficiales antes de la invasión...y no precisamente de mindundis desconocidos para ellos.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay que esperar a ver en qué se concreta esto, pero yo diría que Ucrania ha ordenado a las tropas que todavía resistían en Azovstal (Mariupol) rendirse y que eso es lo que va a suceder.
> 
> Independientemente de esto, son unos héroes



Heroes que usan a niños de escudos humanos...


----------



## Trovador (17 May 2022)

Por qué no es prudente tomar elementos del campo de batalla.

Hoy, un lanzador sueco Pansarskott 86 (AT-4) explotó en un automóvil civil, no en UA, sino en Mytishchi, Rusia. Fue tomado de los campos de batalla del este de Ucrania, tal vez como recuerdo o para la venta.


----------



## 2plx2 (17 May 2022)

Esto del río del otro día me da que ha sido una cura de humildad de cojones.

A ver si algún día explican que le hicieron a los ruskis exactamente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hombre, no es por polemizar pero creo que usted mismo reconocerá que eso de "_redirse como nenazas"_ después de estar aguantando cercados a fuerzas muy superiores durante casi 3 meses e inflingiéndoles daños considerables, no sé,..., no parece.



LAS NENAS LAS USABAN DE ESCUDO Y QUIEN SABE PARA QUE MAS

NO PINTAN NADA NIñOS EN BUNKERES PETADOS DE NAZIS HOOLIGANS EXTREMISTAS ARMADOS POR LA OTAN 
ENTRENADOS POR ISRAEL
Y DELICUENTES SEXUALES
​


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Todo esto lo que demuestra es la falsedad de que el Estado Mayor Ruso no había considerado los riesgos de meterse en una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania. Está respaldada por la existencia de advertencias de altos oficiales antes de la invasión...y no precisamente de mindundis desconocidos para ellos.



desde el principio los comentaristas occidentales aseguraron que esta era la guerra de Putin, que la habia discutido y planificado con un circulo muy reducido de lameculos y que se habia dejado llevar por sus paranoias ignorando cualquier informe que le llevase la contraria

Y si ahora se dedica a mover soldaditos en el mapa como un general de salon cualquiera, apaga y vamonos

la unica incognita para occidente era ver cual seria el nivel de resistencia y ganas de luchar de los ucranianos, pero en cuanto se vio en las primeras dos o tres semanas que iban en serio y hasta el final los aliados han aumentado los apoyos al 100%. Eso era el "peor escenario" de los pocos analistas rusos que no se dedicaban a la propaganda


----------



## wingardian leviosa (17 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Heroes que usan a niños de escudos humanos...



Cabe recordar que esos niños son usados como escudos humanos porque alguien ha llegado allí para bombardearles. 

¿No? ¿o cómo?


Azovstal va a ser ahora el coño de la Bernarda. Van a salir niños, mutilados, nazis, generales de la OTAN, armas químicas y como busquen mucho igual hasta encuentran a Elvis.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Y ENCIMA ROBAN EUROVISION EL ULTIMO DIA

Y HACEN EL SALUDO NAZI FALSO CUTRE ESTE

N YOUR FACE





YEAHHHH

YO TAMBIEN QUIERO SER ZIO NAZI Y GANAR UROVISIO MAMA


​


----------



## wingardian leviosa (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Tengo como 100 bloqueados y aun así en el principal me salen como 6 hilos con lo del Azovstal jajajsjsjajajajajaj
> 
> Pobrecillos que mal lo están pasando



Es un hito, joder. Por fin han ganado una batalla después de 3 meses. Sin mucha trascendencia, pero tienen motivo para estar contentos hombre.


----------



## elena francis (17 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La fuente no es que sea muy fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me sorprende. Son unos hijos de la gran puta y unos psicópatas.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Cabe recordar que esos niños son usados como escudos humanos porque alguien ha llegado allí para bombardearles.
> 
> ¿No? ¿o cómo?
> 
> ...



Saldra cualquier cosa menos heroes.


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Brutalsky como siempre


¿Cómo está mostrando la caída de la economía rusa su declive?
Según Sergey Guriev, profesor ruso-francés e investigador del CEPR, solo el 20 % de los rusos se benefició de treinta años de neoliberalismo.
El hombre es un optimista empedernido. Debería avergonzarse de sí mismo. ¿De qué veinte por ciento está hablando?





Hola Putin!
Mi nombre II Brutalsky. Mi salario es grande. Cuando tenía veintinueve años tuve crisis de mediana edad cinco años más tarde que mis amigos. He vivido una vida larga e interesante. Mi esposa no puede esperar.
En la foto estoy en Vishny Volochek, Tver Oblast, población 48,000. Los turistas vienen aquí para ver las ruinas de las casas como en Pompeya.
Solo que, a diferencia de Pompeya, la gente todavía vive en la mayoría de ellos e incluso tiene electricidad.





The Trading Rows es un hito famoso del siglo XIX en el centro de la ciudad que solía tener tiendas y ahora sirve como una etiqueta geográfica para la estación de autobuses.





Todos los autobuses tienen veintitrés años. La puerta principal está rota en este, de lo contrario, es un buen transporte y publicidad.





El espía alemán Vladimir Ulyanov-Lenin, Navalny del siglo XX, muestra obstinadamente los lados.





continua


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

Mariupol no se rinde, el palanganato como siempre vendiendo la piel del leon antes de cazarlo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> *Último adiós en El Álamo de Ucrania*
> Pese a que 264 militares ucranianos, entre ellos 53 heridos graves, han sido evacuados este lunes de la acería, más de 700 continúan atrapados en Azovstal y muchos ya se han despedido de sus familias
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Un lugar de reunión para adolescentes se encuentra en la parte superior de un escenario abierto con dibujos de tanques y soldados armados que conmemoran la Gran Guerra Patria.

La inspiración para las escenas de batalla es la ciudad de VV que parece haber sido bombardeada brutal y repetidamente durante décadas y nadie se ha molestado en restaurarla.























continua


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Los cuerpos de los residentes de Veshni Volochiyok se encogen por la desnutrición y las enfermedades que no se tratan debido a la sospecha de los médicos, las enfermeras y las medicinas occidentales pueden caber fácilmente en un ataúd blando.





















continua


----------



## elena francis (17 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Saldra cualquier cosa menos heroes.



Totalmente incongruente la foto de tu firma y su mensaje con la posición que mantienes en el tema de la guerra.


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

La raqueta de dinero es un gran negocio en la ciudad. Aquí se ven agentes de la ley vestidos con uniformes paramilitares contratados por el estado como cobradores de deudas.
La mitad de los residentes tiene préstamos bancarios para comprar lavadoras, televisores y teléfonos inteligentes. Sé lo que está pasando por tu cabeza en este momento, Foreignsky. Puedo leer tu mente.
Si no pagas, irrumpen en tu apartamento y te rompen los huesos y te rompen la cabeza. La oficina está ubicada al lado de una funeraria. ¿Coincidencia?










El Canal fue excavado por Pedro el Grande, quien después de pasar un tiempo en Holanda no podía dejar de cavar canales en todas partes, desde San Petersburgo hasta Moscú. Nadie se atrevió a decirle que Rusia no está bajo el nivel del mar y no se inunda.
Aquí se ven muchachos pescando con imán en las turbias aguas del canal.





Sacaron ruedas de entrenamiento. Gran captura.





La dueña de un salón de belleza le muestra a mi amigo Sergey, de 23 años, fotos de la antigua Veshni Volcohek en su apogeo, cuando los ricos invirtieron en la ciudad.
Situado en la carretera entre Moscú y San Petersburgo, era un negocio lucrativo que gravaba las caravanas comerciales. El karma se ha puesto al día con VV.

Marcos de ventana recién instalados en el salón de belleza, pero el techo con goteras, propiedad de otro empresario, no permite arreglar la pared.

El patio trasero del salón de belleza. La propietaria dice que durante el comunismo a nadie le importaban las casas y los edificios porque eran propiedad del Estado.
Luego, los funcionarios locales las alquilaron a empresarios y residentes para financiar el traslado de sus familias a Londres, pero a los nuevos propietarios aún no les importaba cuidar las casas y los edificios. Los viejos hábitos tardan en morir.

El propietario arregla la entrada y deja todo lo demás descuidado. Son pequeños oasis de modernidad rodeados por las ruinas de dos civilizaciones.




Continua


----------



## elena francis (17 May 2022)

Por cierto, que hace mucho tiempo que nadie postea nada del corinal...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

rusadas


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

El reportaje no está completo 







Estaba desconcertado por los corredores en todas partes de la ciudad hasta que vi un cartel: “correr para combatir el consumo de drogas”. VV tiene un problema de drogas fuera de control.











Palacio soviético de la cultura convertido en un centro comercial.

Los rusos dicen: "Luchamos en guerra en Ucrania porque no queremos compartir nuestra nedra (las entrañas de la tierra, también conocida como recursos naturales) con la OTAN".

“Silly billy, no le debes nedra,” digo. “Pertenecen a los amigos de Putin. Hermanos y hermanas, no debéis nada. Apenas tiene suficiente efectivo para que le dure hasta el próximo salario mensual.

“No tienes acceso a la verdad.

“Tu pasado está fabricado.

“Tu futuro ha sido robado.

“Putin puede llevar a sus hijos a ejercicios militares y luego enviarlos a morir a Ucrania para defender sus ganancias nedra y recaudar más efectivo para las partes interesadas de Martin Lockheed.

“Hermanos y hermanas, sois un sueño húmedo de todo economista del Foro Económico: “No tenéis nada y sois felices”.
















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## volador (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Finalmente, además del gasto monetario, hay un costo psicológico unido para romper con la construcción BTG
> 
> *Los líderes militares y políticos actuales son los mismos líderes que introdujeron la estructura BTG; sus reputaciones y carreras están estrechamente ligadas a su éxito*. En lugar de moderar el despliegue de BTG y mantener una parte del ejército ruso en una estructura divisional para entrenar para CAM de alta intensidad, los líderes de Rusia están acelerando el ritmo en que las unidades se convierten en BTG. En una conferencia de prensa el 14 de septiembre de 2016, el general ruso Valery Gerasimov declaró que el ejército aumentaría el número de BTG de 96 a 125 en 2018, con un esfuerzo significativo para dotarlos de soldados contratados en lugar de reclutas.
> 
> Este comentario indica que el liderazgo militar de Rusia está comprometido a invertir en BTG durante los próximos dos años, tal vez más. Si se enfrenta a la amenaza de un competidor como el Ejército de los EE. UU., es probable que Rusia simplemente despliegue más BTG en el espacio de batalla para que cada BCT americano deba enfrentarse a más de un BTG. _



Tampoco nos volvamos locos, un BTG es la versión Rusa de un AGT del Ejercito Español o lo que en términos OTAN creo que se denomina TF, si hay algún ejperto que me corrija.

Creo que las gran diferencia es que un BGT tiene una estructura fija y las AGT son flexibles y se forman añadiendo y quitando compañías según la misión que tienen que realizar. Que necitas más punch, le añades compañías de medios acorazados, que necesitas más movilidad, le añades compañías de infantería motorizada, etc. y la artillería, reconocimiento e ingenieros los vas repartiendo según se necesiten.

En el fondo un AGT español es un BGT ruso que se organiza según la necesidad de cada momento.

He realizado un pequeño calculo y me sale que el ejercito de tierra español podría organizar unos 30 AGT a partir de sus 8 Brigadas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Cabe recordar que esos niños son usados como escudos humanos porque alguien ha llegado allí para bombardearles.
> 
> ¿No? ¿o cómo?
> 
> ...



Aliens, aquello estaba defendido por Predators fijo.


----------



## Pete Best (17 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Por cierto, que hace mucho tiempo que nadie postea nada del corinal...



Corinal ya no postea prácticamente nada de la guerra, ahora se dedica a poner noticias económicas que hablan de lo mal que le va a ir a Europa y a hablar del Eurotongo Es para lo que ha quedado, para hablar de Eurovisión


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

No la han ganado aun, los sanos siguen dandolo todo.



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Es un hito, joder. Por fin han ganado una batalla después de 3 meses. Sin mucha trascendencia, pero tienen motivo para estar contentos hombre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

*SILECION ROJOS AFRO MONGOLOIDES

HEIR HIRLER

SLAVA UROVISON*

​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Nuevos vehículos para la infantería ligera ucraniana...


----------



## Cui Bono (17 May 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Esto del río del otro día me da que ha sido una cura de humildad de cojones.
> 
> A ver si algún día explican que le hicieron a los ruskis exactamente.



USA tiene tecnología desconocida. 
Tienen capacidad de controlar movimientos, con satélites o equipamiento de radioescucha que no se creía posible. 
Tienen que estar los superordenadores echando humo mientras las IAs procesan imágenes y tros datos de fuentes muy diversas. 

En una novela de Tom Clancy los americanos predecían una movilización gorda debido a la escasez civil de baterias (que iban a poner a poner a punto equipos militares, especialmente submarinos). Pues lo mismo, pero a lo bestia, probablemente controlando compras para los cuarteles, cantidad de calor en el cuartel, movimientos en carretera y ferrocarril, etc.. 

Después crean la historieta del oficial ucraniano joven y listísimo que ordenó que estuvieran alerta por si oían barcazas y así queda sin descubrír el enorme control de la Inteligencia Americana sobre el campo de batalla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

más rusadas


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Rusia ha tenido cosecha récord

La transferencia de grano ucraniano robado de las fuerzas rusas a Siria es tan grande que el embajador en Ankara ha pedido a Turquía que detenga los barcos. Se detectó que el barco sirio Finikia pasaba por el Bósforo el 15 de mayo navegando desde Sebastopol a Iskenderun.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Se te ve jodido.
> Creo que el que no entiende lo que pasa eres tu



Cada vez los trolls proputinescos se queman más rápido. Igual hay que hacer leva forzosa.


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> USA tiene tecnología desconocida.
> Tienen capacidad de controlar movimientos, con satélites o equipamiento de radioescucha que no se creía posible.
> Tienen que estar los superordenadores echando humo mientras las IAs procesan imágenes y tros datos de fuentes muy diversas.
> 
> ...



La superioridad tecnológica de USA les hace tener el equivalente a un Palanthir, puede ver los movimientos de las tropas rusas en tiempo real e informar a los ucros como quien ve un tablero de ajedrez, es una revolución absoluta a nivel estratégico y permite a los ucranianos asestar golpes letales con un ejército técnicamente inferior (cada vez menos inferior pero esa es otra historia) Simplemente, a nivel tecnológico el ejército de EEUU está varios órdenes de magnitud por encima del ruso, que es el ejército soviético con una capa de chapa y pintura y los avances técnicos que le ha podido mendigar a Occidente mientras no le ha tocado los cojones. Es como enfrentar al ejército napoleónico con un ejército de la primera guerra mundial.


Inteligencia en tiempo real + tubitos de trueno que la OTAN tenía cogiendo polvo + cojones ucras = tres primeras semanas de la invasión.


Inteligencia en tiempo real + las nuevas chuches que está mandando la OTAN = no me gustaría ser un ruso en el Donbas ahora mismo.


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> USA tiene tecnología desconocida.
> Tienen capacidad de controlar movimientos, con satélites o equipamiento de radioescucha que no se creía posible.
> Tienen que estar los superordenadores echando humo mientras las IAs procesan imágenes y tros datos de fuentes muy diversas.
> 
> ...



desde hace muuuchos años









Carnivore (software) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Total Information Awareness - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













ECHELON - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y estos son programas obsoletos, No veas lo que seran capaces de hacer hoy en dia

miles te telefonos infectados, capacidad de interceptar millones de llamadas telefonicas, emails, wassaps, posts redes sociales, todo analizadito por IAs tuneadas al maximo

Satelites geostacionarios sacando fotos a todas horas, mas aviones de reconocimiento, mas lo que tendran desplegado en el terreno que ni sabemos

Lo que estamos viendo es un trocito pequeño del full spectrum dominance


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Heroes que usan a niños de escudos humanos...



Deja de hacerte pajas mentales.. por tu salud mental


----------



## Gnidlog (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> La superioridad tecnológica de USA les hace tener el equivalente a un Palanthir, puede ver los movimientos de las tropas rusas en tiempo real e informar a los ucros como quien ve un tablero de ajedrez, es una revolución absoluta a nivel estratégico y permite a los ucranianos asestar golpes letales con un ejército técnicamente inferior (cada vez menos inferior pero esa es otra historia) Simplemente, a nivel tecnológico el ejército de EEUU está varios órdenes de magnitud por encima del ruso, que es el ejército soviético con una capa de chapa y pintura y los avances técnicos que le ha podido mendigar a Occidente mientras no le ha tocado los cojones. Es como enfrentar al ejército napoleónico con un ejército de la primera guerra mundial.
> 
> 
> Inteligencia en tiempo real + tubitos de trueno que la OTAN tenía cogiendo polvo + cojones ucras = tres primeras semanas de la invasión.
> ...



yo el Dombas lo veo perdido, entiendo que estan relantizando y desgastando lo maximo possible esperando que los rusos colapsen por falta de chatarra

Lo que es interesante es que en esa posición les corten el ferrocarril en Vilcha o en el cruce de Kupiansk, y luego ir por los flancos


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 May 2022)

No sé si ya habrá saludo esto por aquí. Esta en toda la prensa rusa.

La fuente es el LPR.

Los expertos en mapas del Donbass ya nos diréis la zona que puede ser y las posibilidades tácticas de que pueda ser cierto, aunque no sea un embolsamiento total.

Me imagino que los ucranianos dirán algo al respecto, no he encontrado nada en su prensa










В ЛНР заявили о попадании в «котел» группировки из 15 тыс. солдат ВСУ


Группировка из 15–16 тыс. украинских солдат и наемников попала в «котел» под Северодонецком и Лисчанском в Луганской Народной Республике (ЛНР). Об этом 17 мая заявил помощник министра внутренних дел ЛНР Виталий Киселев.




iz.ru






"*16.000 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se metieron en la "caldera" cerca de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk"*


----------



## EGO (17 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Cada vez los trolls proputinescos se queman más rápido. Igual hay que hacer leva forzosa.



Son el mas fiel reflejo de la horda.

Una vez quemados los mas veteranos ya solo quedan multis de mierda insultando y poniendo fantasias.

Los ucranianos fotografiandose en la frontera con Rusia, sin un puto ruso en los alrededores y aun siguen vendiendo que van a llegar a Lisboa.


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)

¿Nuevo récord de salto de altura?


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, otro botín mas de guerra?

Rusos sacaron un cañón del museo y lo colocaron en el puesto de control a la entrada de Kherson. Así lo informó un vecino de la zona


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Base rusa capturada, tanque capturado en excelentes condiciones. Járkov.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Los defensores de Azovstal inmovilizaron a las fuerzas rusas en Mariupol hasta que Ucrania ganó en Kharkiv. El cerco de las tropas de Kiev en Donbas ahora es muy poco probable. Su contribución a la libertad del condado es inmensa. Su sacrificio debe celebrarse como heroico. Se volverá histórico.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

unidades de artillería ucranianas reclaman la destrucción de un vehículo que forma parte de un sistema de defensa aérea BUK.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron un dron objetivo #Russia -n E95M hace 5 días. Estos drones son utilizados por Rusia como cebo para la defensa aérea para revelar su ubicación. Este es el segundo derribado hasta ahora durante la guerra.


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)

Llaveros ucras:


----------



## JAGGER (17 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Hoy en dia las fabricas de coches no "fabrican" nada, se dedican al ensamblaje de piezas que llegan de cientos de proveedores de todo el mundo
> 
> Y por mucho que quieran utilizar la maquinaria que tienen de ensamblar renault para otras marcas, eso no funciona asi, los robots van programados al nanometro para mover piezas y colocarlas
> 
> Que se lo digan a los bolivarianos que tambien se las daban muy felices con la idea de fabricar un coche "nacional" y no hubo huevos



La sustitución de importaciones es una fase del relato populista cuando está en fase de quiebra.
Los chinos, supuestos socios de Rusia, avisaron que no estaban a favor del desacople de la economía. Pero con estos indigentes mentales hay destrucción asegurada. Arruinan todo lo que tocan.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Un tanque ruso T-90A destruido.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 May 2022)

Al fin se ve un BMP-T Terminator:


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La sustitución de importaciones es una fase del relato populista cuando está en fase de quiebra.
> Los chinos, supuestos socios de Rusia, avisaron que no estaban a favor del desacople de la economía. Pero con estos indigentes mentales hay destrucción asegurada. Arruinan todo lo que tocan.



Es que la mayoria de la gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el mundo moderno

Si miramos los reportajes del NODO, sobre todo los de despues de la guerra civil, en lo mas jodido del aislamiento internacional, muy a menudo sacaban historias del "ingenioso inventor español" que acababa de idear una solucion magica y baratisima para sustituir algun producto importado que no se podia conseguir, normalmente eran ideas peregrinas que no salian de la fase de invencion o prototipo

Mientras tanto la gente tenia que ir tirando con coches de gasogeno, habia lista de espera para un motocarro y se conformaban con achicoria tostada o sucedaneo de chocolate

Eso en un mundo donde mucha gente se desplazaba o andando o en burro, como en tiempos del quijote. Pero el mundo del 2022 no es el mundo del 1950, ni el del 1980, ni el del 2005. En el mundo del 2022 hasta el ultimo gilipollas tiene mas poder de computacion en el bolsillo que la totalidad del estado en 1950 y consume mas datos cada mañana mirando un par de tik toks mientras caga que todo el ministerio de hacienda en un mes en 1980

La retorica del "glorioso aislamiento" y la llamada a la autarquia y el abastecimiento autosuficiente es mucho mas que pedirle a la gente que se apriete el cinturon, que se aguante sin iphones o mcdonalds

Es pedirle a la gente volver al mundo del 2005 en los proximos 12 meses, con posibilidades de volver al 1980 en un par de años, que se lo digan a corea del norte, cuba o venezuela


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No todo
> i ya habrá saludo esto por aquí. Esta en toda la prensa rusa.
> 
> La fuente es el LPR.
> ...



Están entusiasmados los follavladimiros, han abierto un hilo y todo





__





Embolsamiento a las tropas ucranianas (hablan de 14.000 a 16.000) cerca de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk


16.000 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se metieron en la "caldera" cerca de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk Vamos a ver como evoluciona esto, pero en principio parece que es totalmente cierto. Aparece en casi todos los medios rusos y en el buscador Yandex. Os pongo uno cualquiera para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)

10 meses tardó España en aprobar en el congreso de los Diputados su entrada en la OTAN. (Que luego fueron 4 años porque se metieron los socialistas a enredar y acabaron con el famoso donde dije digo ..digo Diego.....)




__





España en la OTAN


España en la OTAN



www.exteriores.gob.es




Finlandia:


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Más fuegos artificiales


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 May 2022)

Eso es un Tigr, es ruso. Que no veas Z/V/O... es porque la pintura se habrá ido cuando se quemaron esos vehículos (por eso están así de oxidados):


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Están entusiasmados los follavladimiros, han abierto un hilo y todo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese movimiento era el que esperaban hacer con el famoso cruce del Donets que no parece haberles ido muy bien. No sé, igual los rusos tenían la noticia preparada y la han soltado de todas maneras.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (17 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Eso es un Tigr, es ruso. Que no veas Z/V/O... es porque la pintura se habrá ido cuando se quemaron esos vehículos (por eso están así de oxidados):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060882




Bot kremlinita. 

Ni te molestes en contestarle.


----------



## Limón (17 May 2022)

vamos a subir el hilo.
Las ratas siguen publicando propaganda subnormal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este mierdahilo propagandístico follanglos de txusky me dan arcadas
> Los de azovstal rendidos y Rusia va perdiendo la guerra
> Txusky unas palabras por favor! Declaraciones o algo ...ponme al día. Vamos ganando? O vamos perdiendo en por goleada?



Joder, no entres por aquí, que te va a dar ansiedad en el estómago y eso es el preludio a muchas enfermedades.

Por aquí ya dimos por perdido el Donbass desde el principio de la guerra. Suponíamos que Rusia lo tenía chupado. Más nos preocupaban otras zonas.

Ahora vemos:

Desastre y retirada en Kiev
Hundimiento del Buque Insignia
Desastre y retirada de Jarkov.
Masacre increíble en el paso del río
Avances en el Donbass que no se materializan en embolsamientos, aunque puede que sí.


Tú quédate en el Hilo General que es el hilo-agujero de las 'avestruces' donde metéis la cabeza y os comeis mutuamente los gargajos.

En este hilo hay pocos comentarios y muchos vídeos y enlaces. Repito, te aconsejo por tu salud que nos los veas.
.


----------



## Limón (17 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No sé si ya habrá saludo esto por aquí. Esta en toda la prensa rusa.
> 
> La fuente es el LPR.
> 
> ...



Los asiaticos usan la misma semantica que en la segunda guerra mundial..
Eso lo sacan de los famosos KEssel de Stalingrado y alguna bolsa mas que hubo.
Pura propaganada para subir la moral, la horda no tiene medios ni hombres para embolsar nada.


----------



## Manu_alcala (17 May 2022)

Esta escena mítica del sargento de hierro ilustra lo que debemos seguir haciendo con los troles. Nosotros a lo nuestro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, lo mejor para todos es que vuelva la URSS para que los yanquis no hagan lo que les salga de los huevos con nosotros. La gasolina rusa va igual o mejor que la gasolina yanqui y es mas barata. ¿por qué tengo que comprar gasolina más cara? EEUU es el pais que vende más caro sus productos a la UE.



En la II G.M. los yankees vinieron a luchar a Europa contra Hitler, y no les habían invadido. Y murieron por decenas de miles. Si no vienen igual tú no habrías nacido.

La URSS y los comunistas del mundo no movieron un dedo hasta que les invadió Hitler. Lo de los comunistas franceses e ingleses (haciendo huelga contra la "guerra de Churchil") fue vergonzoso. Y ya lo del pacto Motov-Hitler con la invasión de Polonia y lo de Katyn fue ya la rehostia.

Yo he trabajado con americanos, no son de mi gusto pero los prefiero mil veces antes que a los rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Decir, que en el norte de Jarkov las principales fuerzas ucranianas en la contraofensiva han sido unidades de Defensa Territorial como la 127 Brigada o de voluntarios, como Freikorps o Kraken, con carencias graves de armamento pesado.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

*El reclutamiento enmascarado de Putin para llenar los vacíos en sus batallones en Ucrania*

Se esperan nuevos ataques rusos en la región de Donetsk, donde Rusia engulle cada día nuevas aldeas. Es una erosión muy lenta en detrimento de Ucrania, que sin embargo hace pagar los avances

*Vladimir Putin* necesita nuevas fuerzas y no puede permitirse una movilización general. Así que ha encontrado una segunda vía: un reclutamiento enmascarado, de pequeños contingentes, con la oferta de un salario y unas cuantas mentiras. La trampa emerge de informes elaborados por investigadores externos, como el *Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra*, y de los especialistas en "cosas rusas". Es un paso con reacciones inesperadas: en *Rusia* se han lanzado cócteles molotov contra comisarías y centros de alistamiento. Según algunos , hay numerosos episodios de intolerancia, gestos enfatizados por la propaganda ucraniana.

El Ejército utiliza diferentes sistemas para recolectar reposiciones.


Se convoca a los reservistas a centros donde se les ofrece un nuevo puesto de trabajo. A algunos les prometen un papel en la retaguardia, pero son mentiras. Terminarán en el frente, hay demasiada urgencia para llenar los vacíos en los 105 Batallones.
Según ISW, las empresas de seguridad privada están organizando departamentos mixtos, donde convergen los recién llegados y los soldados de las unidades aerotransportadas. Un sistema que no ayuda a la eficiencia. El problema más general sigue siendo el de la calidad del personal militar y la falta de oficiales experimentados. Muchos han muerto.
Alrededor de 2.500 nuevos soldados han llegado a Belgorod para seguir un curso rápido en caso de que se necesite movilizarlos. Es posible que lleguen más a medida que los reclutadores logren ir reponiendo las reservas.
De Chechenia han partido nuevos pelotones, casi 600 milicianos de *Kadyrov*, además de los que ya se encuentran ya en primera línea. De vez en cuando surgen rumores sobre el traslado de soldados del contingente ruso en Siria; sin embargo, este dispositivo no es extenso. Es poco probable que pueda contribuir a un punto de inflexión. También se habla de la posible presencia de mercenarios sirios, libios y etíopes. Pero parecía haber rumores esperando confirmación y, si los hay, serían muy pocos.
El mercadeo del *Kremlin* ha desatado fricciones en casa. Se han producido una decena de episodios incendiarios con cócteles molotov. Los ataques se han producido en el área de *Moscú* y en otras provincias, y han tenido como objetivos las instalaciones de reclutamiento o los puestos policiales utilizados para este fin, "accidentes" que se suman a la cadena de incendios en instalaciones industriales, eventos de circunstancias a veces misteriosas.

En el campo de batalla, el desarrollo más interesante se está produciendo en el sector de *Járkov*. La resistencia ha llegado a la frontera con *Rusia*, cerca de la ciudad de *Ternova*, y ha difundido las fotos que muestran el cartel de entrada con los colores nacionales. Un movimiento simbólico, pero también es el resultado de la ofensiva que terminó con la retirada del enemigo.

Según alguna información "nacionalista", podrían hacer retroceder a Rusia incluso un poco más al este cruzando el río en *Stari Saltov*. Los invasores también "han respondido" con una incursión al norte de *Sumy* utilizando fuego de cobertura en apoyo de los comandos y saboteadores. Un asalto desde territorio ruso que, según la versión de los defensores, habría sido repelido. Sin embargo, es una forma de ejercer presión al obligar a los ucranianos a mantenerse fuerte.

*La lenta erosión del Donbás*
La misma táctica utiliza *Bielorrusia*: no participa directamente, sino que concentra tropas y *Kiev* no puede derrotar a la "línea". Más al sur, en la región de *Donetsk*, alrededor de *Severodonetsk*, los ucranianos han destruido un puente ferroviario para evitar que *Rusia* pueda utilizarlo. Los trenes son cruciales para la cadena logística del Ejército.

Es en esta región donde se esperan nuevos ataques de los invasores, que cada día engullen algunas aldeas mientras continúan las ráfagas de artillería. Es una erosión muy lenta en detrimento de *Ucrania*, que sin embargo también hace pagar caro al atacante. Es posible que la resistencia tenga que salir del territorio para evitar el cerco, como en *Lyman*, otro punto en la balanza.

Al sur, en *Mykolaiv* y *Jersón*, los rusos están construyendo trincheras profundas, búnkeres, estructuras con visos de durar mucho tiempo. Los trabajos confirman cómo el *Kremlin* quiere fortalecer sus líneas, quedarse y aguantar. Mientras tanto, prosigue la evacuación de los últimos combatientes que resistían en Mariupol.

El panorama general indica en este momento algunas tendencias. El invasor registra pequeñas victorias tácticas en el *Donbás*, pero está lejos de ser un gran resultado. Los occidentales lo subrayan y una voz prorrusa como la de *Igor Girkin* también lo confirma.

Es necesario imponer un cambio, sin embargo las fuerzas disponibles son relativas. Para el *Pentágono*, *Putin* ya ha comprometido el 80% de sus batallones, al menos 106 participan activamente en la operación. La batalla es una picadora de carne para ambos, pero pesa más a quien viene al asalto, ya que debe tener mayor número.

Los documentos rusos capturados por los ucranianos muestran que *Moscú* ha perdido cientos de tanques. Hay propaganda, sí, pero también hay algo de verdad.









El reclutamiento enmascarado de Putin para llenar los vacíos en sus batallones en Ucrania


Vladimir Putin necesita nuevas fuerzas y no puede permitirse una movilización general. Así que ha encontrado una segunda vía: un reclutamiento enmascarado, de pequeños...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Las innovadoras tropas ucranianas están combinando bicicletas eléctricas Delfast fabricadas en Ucrania con armas antitanque británicas NLAW para atacar silenciosa y repentinamente contra las columnas rusas.


----------



## Poncio (17 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En la II G.M. los yankees vinieron a luchar a Europa contra Hitler, y no les habían invadido. Y murieron por decenas de miles. Su no vienen igual tú no habrías nacido.



Amén de limpiar el Pacífico de japos ellos solos, que no es el Mediterráneo precisamente, mientras armaban y alimentaban a rusos e ingleses para que no se desmoronaran.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Lo comentaron eso los negociadores ucranianos, Rusia se ha negado a intercambiarlos por las razones que comentas y era esto o dejarlos morir. Todo el mundo sabe lo que está pasando ahí menos los consumidores de putinina, así que poca repercusión propagandística pueden obtener menos para los espectadores empapados en vodka de los programas esos donde se anima a tirar nukes por ahí y desnazificar Finlandia.
> 
> En cambio Ucrania sí tiene sus heroes que han resistido carros y carretas. Han resistido impresionantemente, lo deben pensar hasta muchos mandos rusos a los que ya les gustaría tener tropa con esa motivación.



Haya pocos o muchos nazis entre los rendidos los van a exhibir como monos en un circo.

La prensa rusa se regodeará con ello.

Los putinienses se regodearán con ello.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## ghawar (17 May 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las innovadoras tropas ucranianas están combinando bicicletas eléctricas Delfast fabricadas en Ucrania con armas antitanque británicas NLAW para atacar silenciosa y repentinamente contra las columnas rusas.



Entre drones, buggies con lanzamisiles, y motos con nlaws, esto ya se empieza a parecer al command&conquer


----------



## machinaexdeus (17 May 2022)

¿La Marina de la India no tendrá nuevos ojos en el cielo? El acuerdo de Ka-31 con Rusia se detuvo-

India compró el helicóptero por primera vez en 2003

17 de mayo de 2022 14:51 IST

Desde que comenzó el conflicto en Ucrania, ha habido preocupaciones sobre cómo afectaría la lucha a las ventas de armas rusas a la India.

Esto se ha atribuido a dos factores principales: la presión geopolítica sobre India para que se aleje de las armas rusas y la preocupación de que las sanciones y el conflicto de Ucrania interrumpan las cadenas de suministro de componentes críticos.

El martes, un medio de comunicación estadounidense informó que India había detenido las negociaciones con Rusia para comprar 10 helicópteros de alerta temprana aerotransportados Ka-31. Defense News informó que India había suspendido "indefinidamente" las negociaciones con el conglomerado de armas estatal ruso Rosobornexport. Defense News informó que la "suspensión se debe a preocupaciones sobre la capacidad de Moscú para ejecutar pedidos, así como a problemas relacionados con la transferencia de pagos".

Defense News fijó el costo de los 10 helicópteros en $ 520 millones. Se cree que la Armada de la India opera entre 12 y 14 helicópteros Ka-31. Primero compró el helicóptero en 2003.

El gobierno indio aprobó la solicitud de la Marina india de comprar helicópteros Ka-31 adicionales en 2019, pero las negociaciones con Rusia se habían estancado. “Las conversaciones de adquisición se reanudaron en febrero de 2022 después de que los negociadores acordaron un precio de $ 520 millones por 10 helicópteros Ka-31, pero el esfuerzo tuvo otro obstáculo cuando los funcionarios no pudieron ponerse de acuerdo sobre un mecanismo monetario de rupia-rublo”, informó Defense News.

Los 10 helicópteros estaban destinados a servir en el nuevo portaaviones Vikrant, que se encuentra en pruebas en el mar, y en otros barcos. “Cuatro se han destinado para su despliegue a bordo del INS Vikrant... Los seis helicópteros AEW restantes están destinados a cuatro fragatas de clase Talwar del Proyecto 11356M en construcción...”, informó Shephard Media, un medio británico, en febrero.

Por qué es importante el Ka-31

El Ka-31 está equipado con un radar giratorio llamado 'Oko' para detectar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 200 km.

Los sistemas como el Ka-31 son vitales para ampliar la cobertura de radar de la Armada de la India. Los radares a bordo de los barcos tienen un "horizonte" limitado: la distancia máxima a la que un radar puede detectar objetivos de superficie o de bajo nivel. La capacidad de los radares de los barcos para detectar y rastrear objetivos que vuelan a baja altura, en particular los misiles antibuque, se ve obstaculizada. La altura a la que operan los helicópteros les da a sus radares un horizonte más largo y un alcance mejorado para detectar misiles antibuque que vuelan a baja altura.


Solución de compromiso

El sistema AEW a bordo de helicópteros se considera una solución de compromiso para las armadas que carecen de grandes portaaviones, que pueden lanzar aeronaves de ala fija equipadas con radares.

Los sistemas como el Ka-31 tienen parámetros inferiores, como una menor capacidad de radar, altura y velocidad operativas, en comparación con el E-2 Hawkeye construido en los EE. UU., que es operado por las armadas de los EE. UU. y Francia. China también está probando una capacidad AEW de ala fija.

Estados Unidos había ofrecido a la Marina de la India el E-2 Hawkeye hace más de una década. Pero como los portaaviones de la Armada de la India, como el INS Vikramaditya y el Vikrant, carecen de catapultas, un avión como el E-2 Hawkeye no podría despegar con una carga completa de combustible de tales barcos.









Indian Navy won't get new eyes in sky? Ka-31 deal with Russia halted, says report


India first bought the helicopter in 2003




www.theweek.in


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> ¿La Marina de la India no tendrá nuevos ojos en el cielo? El acuerdo de Ka-31 con Rusia se detuvo-
> 
> India compró el helicóptero por primera vez en 2003
> 
> ...




Esta claro que despues del desastre del armamento ruso en Ucrania, rusia va a perder a muchos clientes y jugosos contratos


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

La propaganda rusa da ascopena y hacen todo lo que sea para por ejemplo vender una derrota o una pifia como una victoria y todo es asi ...


Madre mia con los rusos ahora el que capturó al T-80 era el T-90 , si pones el vídeo al revés así es. Lo juro me meo de risa con ellos


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

OJO con este incidente

Las fuerzas rusas han abierto fuego contra aviones israelíes con misiles antiaéreos S-300 avanzados por primera vez. El ataque se produjo al final de un ataque de la Fuerza Aérea israelí contra objetivos en el noroeste de Siria la semana pasada, según un informe de noticias del Canal 13 publicado ayer.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Un video de la artillería ucraniana destruyendo la columna de apoyo de Rusia. Un depósito de municiones ha sido aniquilado en la acción


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Pero mientras tanto, los M777 ya estan triturando rusos en el frente





Muy mal les tiene que estar yendo a los ucras para que se hayan quedado sin los 2.000 cañones que tenían cuando empezó la guerra, y tengan que pedir cañones a la OTAN.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Suiza estudia ejercicios militares conjuntos con los países de la OTAN La guerra de Rusia con Ucrania ha acabado con la neutralidad suiza


----------



## moncton (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Suiza estudia ejercicios militares conjuntos con los países de la OTAN La guerra de Rusia con Ucrania ha acabado con la neutralidad suiza



Hombreee, los suizos solo han sido neutrales desde el S XVI, tampoco es tanto

Pero como se pongan a husmear en las cuentas cifradas....


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

*Putin toma el mando como 'brigadier ' y saca la artillería pesada ante la pérdida de soldados*
*El presidente ruso estaría supervisando personalmente la ofensiva en el Dombás, donde ha reforzado los ataques a distancia. *

Vladímir Putin sigue de cerca los avances (y fracasos) de sus tropas en Ucrania. Probablemente mucho más cerca de lo que cabría esperar. De hecho, se ha involucrado tan personalmente que está* tomando decisiones operativas y tácticas* al mismo nivel que lo haría un coronel o _brigadier_. Al menos así lo afirman fuentes militares occidentales recogidas por _The Guardian_, que sostienen que el presidente ruso podría estar movilizando desde su residencia a las fuerzas desplegadas en el Dombás.

Una zona donde Rusia ha concentrado y reforzado su ofensiva después de haber perdido terreno en Járkov, la segunda ciudad más importante del país. Sin embargo, el ejército del Kremlin todavía no logra grandes victorias en el este de Ucrania.

A pesar de haber conquistado Mariúpol, de donde han sido evacuados los 264 soldados ucranianos de la acería de Azovstal, la semana pasada, las tropas rusas sufrieron una dura derrota al intentar cruzar un río estratégico en el este. Tampoco llegan buenas noticias de Severodonestk, una de las últimas localidades de Lugansk bajo control ucraniano donde Rusia también ha sufrido pérdidas militares.

Detrás de estos movimientos estaría Putin y el general Valery Gerasimov, el comandante de las fuerzas armadas rusas, según las fuentes anónimas recogidas por el rotativo británico. “Creemos que Putin y Gerasimov están involucrados en la toma de decisiones tácticas a un nivel que normalmente esperaríamos que tome un coronel o un brigadier”, señalan dichas fuentes.

En este sentido, cabría esperar que el jefe de Estado de Rusia esté también al tanto de las pérdidas de sus efectivos: *un tercio de las tropas terrestres enviadas* desde el mes de febrero, según uno de los últimos informes de la Inteligencia Británica.

*En una guerra donde ocultar información es también un arma, no es posible saber cuántos efectivos están fuera de combate. Sin embargo, hay centros de análisis como el estadounidense The Institute for the Study of War (ISW) que apuntan a que los Grupos Tácticos de Batallón rusos -unidades militares compuestas por hasta 1.000 soldados- estarían tan degradados que ya no serían una “medida útil para el combate”.*

Esta visión optimista del ISW se refuerza con el giro estratégico que habrían dado las tropas rusas en los últimos días, que no solo han dirigido sus esfuerzos hacia el este, sino que* han limitado las ofensivas terrestres *y han reforzado los ataques a distancia.

Esto significa un aumento de los bombardeos en las áreas por conquistar, como las localidades de Izum y Severodonestk, y la utilización de artillería, que permite minimizar las pérdidas de soldados, pero que provoca profundos daños en las ciudades.

Putin toma el mando como 'brigadier ' y saca la artillería pesada ante la pérdida de soldados


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Sangriento fracaso de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ruso destruyó el avance de las fuerzas enemigas en Zaporozhye

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas repelieron un contraataque enemigo en dirección a Zaporozhye, cerca de Vishnevoy.

Derrotando a 2 batallones mecanizados ucranianos. Los tanques en retirada y las IFV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido destruidos, y los militantes han sido dispersos. Se quemaron 26 tanques y 12 IFV, unos 100 militantes murieron.


Dentro vídeo …..











Работает Горшенин!


Кровавый провал ВСУ: Армия России уничтожила наступающие силы врага в Запорожье ВС РФ отразили контратаку врага на запорожском направлении у Вишневого. Нанеся поражение 2 украинским механизированным батальонам. Отступающие танки и БМП ВСУ уничтожены, а боевики рассеяны. Сожжены 26 танков и 12...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Fuentes rusas reportan que 16.000 soldados ucranianos , con todo su armamento y equipos, han quedado atrapados en el caldero de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk













Rusia en España


Cerca de 16 mil tropas ucranianas se quedaron atrapados en el "caldero" cerca de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk - asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de la RPL Kiselev. Kiselev explicó que, según los datos de la inteligencia, la principal tarea de los nacionalistas en la zona es la...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Lo de los medios de comunicación de este país no tiene nombre.

Vaya vueltas que le han tenido que dar al tema para que en su RENDICIÓN el batallón nazi Azov no parezca ni nazi, ni rendido, sino toda una victoria para la Ucrania de Zelensky.

No se rinden no, se evacuan a Rusia

Por favor , no te dejes manipular por los medios otanicos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Ejercicios con el uso de transportadores holandeses YPR-765. También hay tanques de Polonia al fondo. Lo más importante es que haya alguien para practicar, lo que es un mejor augurio para UKR.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Misiles Brimstones ya operando contra los rusos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Fuentes rusas reportan que 16.000 soldados ucranianos , con todo su armamento y equipos, han quedado atrapados en el caldero de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si otro envolvente como la finta de Kiev y


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Putin toma el mando como 'brigadier ' y saca la artillería pesada ante la pérdida de soldados*
> *El presidente ruso estaría supervisando personalmente la ofensiva en el Dombás, donde ha reforzado los ataques a distancia. *
> 
> Vladímir Putin sigue de cerca los avances (y fracasos) de sus tropas en Ucrania. Probablemente mucho más cerca de lo que cabría esperar. De hecho, se ha involucrado tan personalmente que está* tomando decisiones operativas y tácticas* al mismo nivel que lo haría un coronel o _brigadier_. Al menos así lo afirman fuentes militares occidentales recogidas por _The Guardian_, que sostienen que el presidente ruso podría estar movilizando desde su residencia a las fuerzas desplegadas en el Dombás.
> ...



Ah un político metiéndose a militar..que podría salir mal...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

De forma paralela al conflicto, continúa la operación humanitaria rusa para proveer a las poblaciones liberadas de lo imprescindible ….










Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


Новая партия гуманитарного груза РГМ прибыла в Донецк. В столицу ДНР были доставлены дизельные генераторы, постельные принадлежности, медицинские расходные материалы и медикаменты, а также питьевая вода и тысяча продовольственных наборов. Работаем дальше. @epoddubny *** Сбор средств для...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

Que yo sepa el no dirige personalmente la estrategia..deja que los militares lo hagan..
Y puttin solo tiene besaculos y ingenieros metidos a general..


----------



## percutor (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Misiles Brimstones ya operando contra los rusos




iba a colgar el mismo tweet y te has adelantado . ¿desde que distancia se han lanzado esos misiles ? ¿ Cómo han fijado el objetivo?


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

Grande Ronald Reagan, acabó con la urss sin pegar un tiro.


----------



## uberales (17 May 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este mierdahilo propagandístico follanglos de txusky me dan arcadas
> Los de azovstal rendidos y Rusia va perdiendo la guerra
> Txusky unas palabras por favor! Declaraciones o algo ...ponme al día. Vamos ganando? O vamos perdiendo en por goleada?



Macho, tres putos meses han pasado para tener Azovstal con un coste brutal. Con una retirada del norte de Ucrania, con una retirada del este, manteniendo y mal la zona del Dombass y Lugansk, ni entrando en Jarkov, perdiendo tu barco más importante de la armada en la zona, perdiendo todas las tropas de operaciones especiales... Por no hablar de las capacidades industriales de Rusia que ha perdido. Esto es un premio de consolación o victoria pírrica (anda mírate la historia de Pirro el Grande). Algunos lleváis orejeras como los caballos de una sirga y no veis más allá.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Prosigue el lento pero pertinaz avance ruso rodeando el caldero . En este caso las tropas rusas revientan un búnker ucra usando un misil guiado ….











Telegram: Contact @cosasmilitares







www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Voluntarios de la Guardia Nacional rusa se despliegan en la región de Jerson .










REVERSE SIDE OF THE MEDAL


Бойцы Росгвардии в Херсонской области




www.t.me





Sustituyen a buena parte de las tropas del ejército regular ruso en tareas defensivas para poder enviarlas al frente del Donbass donde se desarrolla la ofensiva principal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Bot kremlinita.
> 
> Ni te molestes en contestarle.



Ya veo, me fijé ahora en la fecha de creación de la cuenta...



Dr Polux dijo:


> *Putin toma el mando como 'brigadier ' y saca la artillería pesada ante la pérdida de soldados*
> *El presidente ruso estaría supervisando personalmente la ofensiva en el Dombás, donde ha reforzado los ataques a distancia. *
> 
> Vladímir Putin sigue de cerca los avances (y fracasos) de sus tropas en Ucrania. Probablemente mucho más cerca de lo que cabría esperar. De hecho, se ha involucrado tan personalmente que está* tomando decisiones operativas y tácticas* al mismo nivel que lo haría un coronel o _brigadier_. Al menos así lo afirman fuentes militares occidentales recogidas por _The Guardian_, que sostienen que el presidente ruso podría estar movilizando desde su residencia a las fuerzas desplegadas en el Dombás.
> ...



Al estilo de Adolf 


Lluvia de Terminators, si fracasa ahora la ofensiva no podrán decir los follaputis que Rusia no está sacando lo weno


----------



## Pinovski (17 May 2022)

Girkin, ex comandante en jefe pro-ruso (cerebro de la invasión de Crimea): "lamento decir que la operación en el Donbass... ha FRACASADO"


Fuente, su telegram oficial: https://t.me/strelkovii Mensaje concreto: https://t.me/strelkovii/2557 Conclusión general: Lamento decir que la operación para derrotar a la agrupación enemiga de Donetsk, a la que se dio mucha publicidad a finales de abril y principios de mayo, no ha tenido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Putin toma el mando como 'brigadier ' y saca la artillería pesada ante la pérdida de soldados*
> *El presidente ruso estaría supervisando personalmente la ofensiva en el Dombás, donde ha reforzado los ataques a distancia. *
> 
> Vladímir Putin sigue de cerca los avances (y fracasos) de sus tropas en Ucrania. Probablemente mucho más cerca de lo que cabría esperar. De hecho, se ha involucrado tan personalmente que está* tomando decisiones operativas y tácticas* al mismo nivel que lo haría un coronel o _brigadier_. Al menos así lo afirman fuentes militares occidentales recogidas por _The Guardian_, que sostienen que el presidente ruso podría estar movilizando desde su residencia a las fuerzas desplegadas en el Dombás.
> ...



La maquinaria propagandística rusa ha sido muy rápida y ya han sacado un contrartículo y ahora tienen a sus CMS ocupados diciendo lo mismo de Zelensky


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Macho, tres putos meses han pasado para tener Azovstal con un coste brutal..




Tres putos meses ha tenido el ejército ucra para liberar Azovstal del cerco ruso y ni siquiera han podido ni acercarse. Les han dejado tirados, sin ni siquiera intentar enviarles algo de comida y municiones.

Respecto a los costes, el regimiento Azovstal constaba a inicios de la guerra con no menos de 2.500 efectivos. Pues hoy se han rendido 1.200, de los que 350 están mutilados y heridos.

Tuvieron durante años aterrorizada a la población y sobre ellos pesan terribles acusaciones de crímenes de guerra , violaciones y ejecuciones sumarias .

Responderán de todo ello ante los tribunales de guerra rusos. La fiscalía ya tiene en su poder la documentación necesaria para encerrarles en una cárcel siberiana durante décadas .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

No parece una troleada , cada día se superan

El servicio de inteligencia exterior de Rusia finalmente ha encontrado una explicación para el fracaso de su ejército. Anunciaron seriamente la participación de “miembros de ISIS” en las hostilidades en el territorio de Ucrania.



*El Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia dice que Estados Unidos está reclutando mercenarios de ISIS en Ucrania*
*El Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia informó que Estados Unidos está reclutando mercenarios del grupo terrorista prohibido ISIS para enviarlos a Ucrania. Tales datos fueron anunciados el 17 de mayo por el jefe de la oficina de prensa del departamento, Sergei Ivanov, escribe TASS*

Según el funcionario, durante abril, con la ayuda de las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses, unos 60 militantes de entre 20 y 25 años fueron liberados de las prisiones controladas por los kurdos sirios. Después de eso, fueron enviados a entrenar a una de las bases militares estadounidenses en la región de Medio Oriente.

_"Estados Unidos está reclutando activamente incluso a miembros de organizaciones terroristas internacionales como mercenarios para participar en las hostilidades en Ucrania, incluido el grupo Estado Islámico (EI) prohibido en la Federación Rusa", dijo Sergei Ivanov._

El representante de la agencia de inteligencia también señaló que hay evidencia del envío posterior de estas personas para participar en las hostilidades en Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, se supo que en total unos 500 yihadistas están recibiendo entrenamiento militar.

Anteriormente, uno de los principales canales de televisión estadounidenses publicó un artículo en el que admitía la posibilidad de la exclusión de Turquía de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. Según uno de los observadores de CNN, esto puede ser posible en el contexto de la negativa del presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan a aprobar la admisión de Finlandia y Suecia en la alianza. L









Служба внешней разведки России сообщила, что США привлекают наемников из ИГ на Украину


В Службе внешней разведки России сообщили, что США привлекают наемников из запрещенной террористической группировки ИГ для отправки на Украину. Такие данные 17 мая озвучил руководитель пресс-бюро ведомства Сергей Иванов, пишет ТАСС . По словам чиновника, в течение апреля при содействии американских




pogovorim.by






*SOBRE LA INTERACCIÓN DE ESTADOS UNIDOS CON GRUPOS TERRORISTAS*

Oficina de Prensa del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, 17 de mayo
17/05/2022
Según la información recibida por el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, Estados Unidos está reclutando activamente incluso a miembros de organizaciones terroristas internacionales como mercenarios para participar en las hostilidades en Ucrania, incluido el grupo Estado Islámico (ISIS) prohibido en la Federación Rusa. A más tardar en abril de este año. Con la participación de los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses, alrededor de 60 militantes de ISIS de entre 20 y 25 años fueron liberados de las prisiones controladas por los kurdos sirios. Luego fueron trasladados al área de la base militar estadounidense “Et-Tanf”, ubicada en Siria cerca de la frontera con Jordania e Irak, para entrenamiento de combate con vistas a su posterior traslado a territorio ucraniano.

Según el SVR, esta base militar y sus alrededores se han convertido durante mucho tiempo en una especie de "centro" terrorista, donde hasta 500 ISIS y otros yihadistas leales a Washington están siendo "reentrenados" al mismo tiempo. Se da prioridad a las personas de los estados de Transcaucasia y Asia Central. Los destacamentos especiales formados a partir de ellos tienen como objetivo principal llevar a cabo acciones de sabotaje y terrorismo contra unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Siria, y ahora también en Ucrania. El "curso" de capacitación en Al-Tanf incluye capacitación en el uso de los tipos disponibles de sistemas de misiles antitanque, drones de reconocimiento y ataque MQ-1C, comunicaciones avanzadas y equipos de vigilancia.

Los hechos anteriores confirman una vez más que Estados Unidos está dispuesto a utilizar cualquier medio para lograr sus objetivos geopolíticos, sin excluir el patrocinio de grupos terroristas internacionales. Las consecuencias de esto no se consideran en la administración de John Biden, incluso cuando se trata de amenazas a la seguridad de los aliados europeos y a la vida de los propios estadounidenses.


Jefe de la Oficina de Prensa S. Ivanov
17/05/2022





Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации


Официальный сервер Службы внешней разведки Российской Федерации в сети интернет.




svr.gov.ru


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Voluntarios de la Guardia Nacional rusa se despliegan en la región de Jerson .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los tienen cavando trincheras...



Barbas, vecino, pelar


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> iba a colgar el mismo tweet y te has adelantado . ¿desde que distancia se han lanzado esos misiles ? ¿ Cómo han fijado el objetivo?



Pues no pone mucha mas informacion ni desde el medio en el cual se ha lanzado


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> La maquinaria propagandística rusa ha sido muy rápida y ya han sacado un contrartículo y ahora tienen a sus CMS ocupados diciendo lo mismo de Zelensky



No se si habrás notado que el timbre de voz de Zelensky ha cambiado de un tono suave cuando llego a la presidencia al tono cazalloso actual, fruto de sus abundantes ingestas de vodzka.

Más a menudo saca stories totalmente pedo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Durante 80 días de defensa, el ejército ucraniano destruyó *completamente* 17 BTGr rusos de un total de 100, - Reznikov -


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No se si habrás notado que el timbre de voz de Zelensky ha cambiado de un tono suave cuando llego a la presidencia al tono cazalloso actual, fruto de sus abundantes ingestas de vodzka.
> 
> Más a menudo saca stories totalmente pedo.
> 
> ...



Sobrio o borracho lo importante es que el gato caze ratones (proverbio chino)

Mensaje en una botella:


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya veo, me fijé ahora en la fecha de creación de la cuenta...
> 
> 
> Al estilo de Adolf
> ...



El terminator esta basado en el chasis del T-72.. a ver cuando aparece una foto con el primer chamuscado


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Pues a este comandante se lo cargaron en las batallas de los puentes


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Hay circulando por ahí un par de hilos sobre la logística de los BTG, uno es este el otro el de Kofman citado varias veces en este.

Dan cifras concretas sobre !as toneladas que hay que desplazar cuando un BTG se mueve, por ejemplo


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

En esa zona están los Chechenos de Kadyrov y los Mecenarios de Wagner, cuyas bajas son mas aceptables para el Kremlin que la de un moscovita.


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)

El fabricante finlandés de tractores Valtra aumenta la producción "por si acaso" y lanza una versión "táctica"........


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo y como de costumbre acertado en el diagnostico


¿En qué sobresale Rusia?
Occidente tiene leyes. Rusia tiene pautas.
Se necesita una mentalidad particular para sobresalir en Muzzaland. Tienes que ser un experto en todos los oficios (superficialmente, nada en profundidad), un narrador hábil y tener un sentido pervertido de la moralidad.
Como presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin ha incursionado en varios campos profesionales: como economista, estratega geopolítico, virólogo, comandante militar.
Fracasó muy mal en economía, lidiando con Occidente, la pandemia de Covid, la guerra en Ucrania, porque no tenía experiencia en nada de eso, conocimiento, experiencia, talentos especiales ni intelecto.
La Federación Rusa como proyecto neoconservador ha terminado, y no es de extrañar que el estado esté lanzando la bandera soviética y ocupando Ucrania intentando traer de vuelta a la URSS: una entidad más simple y manejable, incapaz de manejar la economía de mercado compleja y las instituciones modernas de poder.





Mi nombre IIBrutalsky. Tengo tatuada una Z en la nalga izquierda y una V en la derecha.





Al otro lado del río viven los ladrones políticos de Rzhev. Están aplastados en un área pequeña para vigilarse unos a otros: a nadie se le permite sincerarse por temor a que todo el barrio se encuentre en...





una colonia penal con un eslogan estalinista en la pared que dice: "El trabajo duro es un camino a casa".





La propagandista rusa Skabeeva tiene un olfato excelente para el cambio de pautas. Llevó una chaqueta amarilla al estudio de televisión el otro día para señalar sutilmente su apoyo a la Ucrania 'nazi'.
La nueva narrativa no oficial que están promoviendo los disidentes rusos en YouTube: los propagandistas de televisión son rehenes de los secuaces de Putin, y aquí, Skabeeva le suplica al mundo que la salve como los combatientes de Azov.


Continua


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Durante 80 días de defensa, el ejército ucraniano destruyó *completamente* 17 BTGr rusos de un total de 100, - Reznikov -



Pues todavía les quedan un porrón de ellos. Teniendo en cuenta que los BTG son unidades ofensivas que al principio estaban distribuidas en un frente amplísimo , y que ahora han sido asignadas en su inmensa mayoría al frente ofensivo en el Donbass, dejando a otras unidades, incluso a la Guardia Nacional el desarrollo de tareas meramente defensivas, el ejército ruso concentra en los combates una abrumadora superioridad local.

Por ejemplo , hasta el momento, en el sector de Jarkov operaban 3 BTG que han sido retirados para enviarlos al Donbass , tomándoles el relevo unidades menores y batallones de la Guardia Nacional rusa.

¡ Ya habrá tiempo de ocuparse de Jarkov !

Y al margen de los BTG del ejército de tierra, unidades paracaidistas y de infantería de Marina, el ejército ruso tiene a mano a nada menos que 10.000 chechenos con una enorme motivación , experiencia , espíritu de combate y experiencia de guerra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (17 May 2022)

Brutalsky en Back to the past







El nuevo logo ruso de Coca Cola está en inglés. Los empresarios aquí siguen el culto al cargo creyendo que si le dan a su producto un aspecto occidental y usan letras latinas, su producto inferior se transforma mágicamente en algo complejo y no es peor que el original.

Otra señal reveladora de que las cosas están volviendo a los días rojos es el permiso oficial emitido por el Primer Ministro que permite la producción de automóviles con bajos estándares ambientales y de seguridad. Ahora el fabricante puede producir automóviles sin frenos antibloqueo y bolsas de aire.

Y un artículo de noticias a continuación habla sobre el ministro de defensa que garantiza producir 8 cohetes Satán, cada uno capaz de destruir 20 ciudades de una sola vez.






1990 Apertura del primer McDonald's en Rusia.






2022 cierre del último McDonald's en Rusia.

Adiós, globalización y ustedes, neoconservadores. Fue un placer conocerlos, mientras se dirigen a nuevos proyectos para ganar dinero, ¡nos estamos desvinculando y regresando al pasado!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




!


----------



## Poncio (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El terminator esta basado en el chasis del T-72.. a ver cuando aparece una foto con el primer chamuscado



Son tercos los mozos, que afición al T-72, será que reciclan los cascos. Como decía el escocés del video de Youtube, " Dejad de una vez ese sistema de armas, desarrollad el Armata y quizá podáis enseñar algo serio desde mil novecientos sesenta y cinco".


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





Claramente Ucrania tiene que reponer las enormes pérdidas de equipamiento y armamento que han sufrido en esta guerra. Las pérdidas humanas importan mucho menos porque en Ucrania no falta la carne de cañón .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, veo que no os enteráis. 

La chaqueta amarilla no es por Ucrania. Obviamente se trata de un guiño del gobierno ruso a la causa independentista catalana. Ya sabéis, lazos amarillos ….. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Un soldado ruso de permiso se lleva un souvenir a casa..

Y pasan cosas


----------



## César Borgia (17 May 2022)




----------



## duncan (17 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Corinal ya no postea prácticamente nada de la guerra, ahora se dedica a poner noticias económicas que hablan de lo mal que le va a ir a Europa y a hablar del Eurotongo Es para lo que ha quedado, para hablar de Eurovisión



Ya podía ir como va Yago, dando una de cal y otra de arena para no pillarse los dedos


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues a este comandante se lo cargaron en las batallas de los puentes



Por encontrarle una explicación a todo. El hombre estaba tan gordo que extendido en el suelo ha dejado embolsado a los 16.000 ucranianos que los pro-rusos celebran en este foro.

Con esto encajaría todo.


----------



## gargamelix (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> A ver, veo que no os enteráis.
> 
> La chaqueta amarilla no es por Ucrania. Obviamente se trata de un guiño del gobierno ruso a la causa independentista catalana. Ya sabéis, lazos amarillos …..
> 
> ...



Tú si que no te enteras y eso que Brutalsky te lo está explicando.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

La caída de Azovstal supone un importante hito en esta operación militar que demuestra la firme convicción del ejército rusos por concluir sus objetivos militares.

Estos se concretan en la expulsión del ejército ucra de los territorios de las republicas . La idea de una novorosiya rusa que se apuntaba en este mismo foro al inicio de la guerra de liberación del DonBass se ha materializado.

De prevé una desucranizacion de la población expulsando la lengua ucraniana de la vida publíca, educación íntegramente en ruso, etc.

Esta por ver como se concretará la estructura política de los nuevos territorios. Si se creara la Republica de Nueva Rusia integrándola en una federación junto con Donetsk y Lugansk, o si a medio o largo plazo se producirá una anexion de estos territorios a Rusia.


Y tampoco sabemos si tras completar la conquista de los territorios del Donbass Rusia reorganizará sus fuerzas y dejará a tropas defensivas con unos pocos BTG como fuerzas de maniobras y se centrará en arrebatar la región de Jarkov a los ucranianos.

Verdaderamente Rusia tiene poco más que perder . Con la conclusión de la guerra no les van a levantar las sanciones así que nada obsta a que continuen dando por saco en Ucrania.

Y mientras tanto la economía , las finanzas y las infraestructuras ucranianas están hechas cisco por esta guerra y el masivo éxodo humano de su población hace prever que Ucrania se convertirá en un país devastado sin esperanzas ni ilusiones.

¿ Sois conscientes que los ucranianos se han quedado prácticamente sin mujeres ni niños ? Solo han quedado los ancianos y los varones que están a la espera de que les llamen a filas para que den la vida por su patria .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Tú si que no te enteras y eso que Brutalsky te lo está explicando.




Jojo jojo. Brutal-sky. ¿ como quieres que le haga caso a un tipo que se llama así ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gargamelix (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Jojo jojo. Brutal-sky. ¿ como quieres que le haga caso a un tipo que se llama así ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Aprenderías más de la realidad rusa en una tarde con él que en años de propaganda oficialista del Kremlin.


----------



## ELVR (17 May 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> ¿La Marina de la India no tendrá nuevos ojos en el cielo? El acuerdo de Ka-31 con Rusia se detuvo-
> 
> India compró el helicóptero por primera vez en 2003
> 
> ...



Con decir que durante muchos años los indúes operaron este avión:







Un aparato muy en la línea soviética, un fuselaje copiado del B-29, unas prestaciones increíbles gracias a combinar alas en flecha (demasiada quizás) con unos estruendosos motores turbo-hélice y una austera cabina donde si querías hacer tus necesidades en plena y larguísima patrulla marítima tenías que ir a un rincón con un cubo.







Hoy en día tienen en servicio estos Boeing P-8:


----------



## uberales (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tres putos meses ha tenido el ejército ucra para liberar Azovstal del cerco ruso y ni siquiera han podido ni acercarse. Les han dejado tirados, sin ni siquiera intentar enviarles algo de comida y municiones.
> 
> Respecto a los costes, el regimiento Azovstal constaba a inicios de la guerra con no menos de 2.500 efectivos. Pues hoy se han rendido 1.200, de los que 350 están mutilados y heridos.
> 
> ...



¿Quién ha invadido a quién?


----------



## Covaleda (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Responderán de todo ello ante los tribunales de guerra rusos. La fiscalía ya tiene en su poder la documentación necesaria para encerrarles en una cárcel siberiana durante décadas .



¿Acusados de qué delito?
Lo digo porque defender la ciudad de uno frente a un ejército extranjero que la invade y destruye no solo no es un crimen, sino un deber moral para cualquiera que tenga algo de sangre en las venas.


----------



## Abc123CBA (17 May 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Deduzco por las palabras de este actor que condena abiertamente lo que ha hecho Rusia, ya que dice que lo militar es la última opción en un conflicto.



Ojalá, es el típico "centrista" que es de centro cuando no quiere quedar como el antivacunas de la geopolítica.


----------



## ELVR (17 May 2022)

No me sea mal pensado. Son de color gris (seguramente esa foto se tomó al atardecer) Eso sí, sus MiG-21 llevaron un camo digamos exótico:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hoy precisamente me he tirado 15km en el coche detrás de un camión plataforma del Heer con 3 Hummer. Y mientras lo tenia delante nos hemos cruzado con un convoy de 10 camiones plataforma vacíos y otro todo terreno detrás. El convoy iba hacia el norte, supongo que a Ehra donde hay una base. Me imagino que a recoger algo. El camión con los Hummer se ha metido en la A2. Antes me cruzaba con un par de convoyes al año, este mes casi todos los días me cruzo con algo.


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Es impresión mía o están perdiendo muchos T90?


----------



## favelados (17 May 2022)

Por el humo se sabe..

..donde está el fuego


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esa bazofia le cae encima a alguien y va a dar igual que sea magnesio con termita
> 
> 
> 
> CAT-UXO - 122mm grad 9m22s rocket



La termita creo arde incluso bajo el agua, si ese mismo elemento se saca a la atmósfera, seguirá ardiendo y lo hace a 2.500 grados.
Ignoro si esa mierda se puede apagar pues al parecer tiene o genera su propio oxígeno.
En todo caso la explicación más técnica que puedo encontrar es : "muy chungo tío, muy chungo"


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/hairthetop.it/es/espiritualidad/conflicto-en-rusia-el-diablo-golpea-a-la-sant%25C3%25ADsima-virgen-mar%25C3%25ADa-pero-queda-una-se%25C3%25B1al/amp/%3ffbclid=IwAR3Jp3TXNy2THJRd8bQxCxEXD8wDR4AB2zMAUI-11iX28K2EDn78XLUf3B8


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

NUEVO: Ucrania tiene 25 de las 32 brigadas de Defensa Territorial comprometidas en combate con Rusia: Jefe de Defensa Territorial Esas unidades son infantería ligera y están provistas de sistemas antitanque, ametralladoras pesadas, lanzagranadas y morteros por mandos superiores, dijo Serhiy Sobko.



Formadas en su mayoría por civiles, ex militares, policías, tiradores deportivos y cazadores.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> La termita creo arde incluso bajo el agua, si ese mismo elemento se saca a la atmósfera, seguirá ardiendo y lo hace a 2.500 grados.
> Ignoro si esa mierda se puede apagar pues al parecer tiene o genera su propio oxígeno.
> En todo caso la explicación más técnica que puedo encontrar es : "muy chungo tío, muy chungo"


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Jamás volveremos a ver imágenes como las de la IIWW....Imágenes de 2022 q parecen sacadas de la Wehrmacht en Normandía 1944.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

más evidencia de suministros curiosos para las fuerzas de la UA, esta vez podemos ver 7x Alvis 4 APC (versión británica de la Mamba sudafricana), según nuestra información, fueron utilizados por las fuerzas estonias después de la restauración y luego entregados a Ucrania. En general, son bien considerados.


----------



## kenny220 (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Jamás volveremos a ver imágenes como las de la IIWW....Imágenes de 2022 q parecen sacadas de la Wehrmacht en Normandía 1944.



Zapatillas spetnaz, y ahora con todo verde, esa hierba seca , veremos


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Un segundo dron ruso "secreto" fue derribado en #Dnipropetrovsk Oblast - es tan misterioso que ni siquiera tiene un nombre público. Este dron está equipado con 12 lentes de cámara que probablemente se usen para crear mapas y planos de terreno.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Hicieron todo lo que pudieron y más Gran respeto a nuestros defensores, porque defendieron nuestra civilización


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Luchando con proporcion de 8 a 1 en contra, los defensores de Azovstal en Mariupol mantuvieron a 20,000 soldados rusos (11% del ejército de invasión TOTAL) enfocados en tratar de capturar una acería destruida - durante 82 días. 264 de sus heridos evacuados en intercambio de prisioneros y algunos recibiendo atención médica rusa



No me transmiten ninguna confianza en el interrogatorio a los de Azovstal, ojalá me equivoque (Dios me oiga).
Recuerdo aquella charla sobre la última orden: ...//... mira el suelo de la habitación donde te lleven, si hay azulejo y desagüe mira el arma más proxima en tu enemigo pues ya todo acaba, haz que sea breve, busca compañía para el viaje.
Jolín qué recuerdos chungos y qué mierda es la guerra, les van a preguntar hasta por los números que van a salir en la Primitiva.
Pero creo que iban a hacer intercambio dijo Zelensky.
Pero no me fio ni de mi propia sombra.


----------



## Camisa azul (17 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No me sea mal pensado. Son de color gris (seguramente esa foto se tomó al atardecer) Eso sí, sus MiG-21 llevaron un camo digamos exótico:



Se mimetizarían de maravilla en las corredoiras tapizadas de bosta de vaca de mi Galicia.


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Ánimo foreros follaotan que se os ve un poco decaídos con la rendición de hoy, según los analistas serios ucrania puede aún volver a conquistar Mariupol. Y kherson, y melitopol, y Crimea, y lugansk.. solo es cuestión de seguir administrando armas a los heroicos granjeros ukros, que seguirán matando a 100 rusos por cabeza.

El ejército ruso se está desangrando está clarísimo, así que queda poco para la retirada. En 3 meses o así, las tropas rusas se quedarán sin munición y tropas.


----------



## Covaleda (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Jamás volveremos a ver imágenes como las de la IIWW....Imágenes de 2022 q parecen sacadas de la Wehrmacht en Normandía 1944.



Ya pueden camuflarlos bien, visto lo visto.


----------



## Covaleda (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ánimo foreros follaotan que se os ve un poco decaídos con la rendición de hoy, según los analistas serios ucrania puede aún volver a conquistar Mariupol. Y kherson, y melitopol, y Crimea, y lugansk.. solo es cuestión de seguir administrando armas a los heroicos granjeros ukros, que seguirán matando a 100 rusos por cabeza.
> 
> El ejército ruso se está desangrando está clarísimo, así que queda poco para la retirada. En 3 meses o así, las tropas rusas se quedarán sin munición y tropas.



Depende de como anden de trabajo en las tareas de ocupación de Jarkov, Chernigov, Sumy, Kiev u Odessa.
Igual andan un poco liaos.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Por qué no es prudente tomar elementos del campo de batalla.
> 
> Hoy, un lanzador sueco Pansarskott 86 (AT-4) explotó en un automóvil civil, no en UA, sino en Mytishchi, Rusia. Fue tomado de los campos de batalla del este de Ucrania, tal vez como recuerdo o para la venta.



Joder qué memos!
Me imagino al rusky de turno en el mercado negro de lavadoras:
- Seguro que funciona?
- Seguro!
- Hazme una demo, anda.
- Vale tio!!!

El resto es historia.


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

Gloria para el batallón Azov, eso sí, Franco, hubiera ido con todo a defenderlos y romper el cerco. Zeleneski los dejo vendidos desde el minuto uno.


----------



## duncan (17 May 2022)

Interesante artículo:









¿Por qué el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN tiene que ser un gran problema? – Galaxia Militar


Moscú quiere hacer ver que la admisión de Suecia y Finlandia representaría un cambio militar mucho mayor de lo que es en realidad.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Depende de como tengan
> 
> Depende de como anden de trabajo en las tareas de ocupación de Jarkov, Chernigov, Sumy, Kiev u Odessa.
> Igual andan un poco liaos.



Yo con que conquisten lo que queda del donbass me quedo contento. El control del sur + el donbass se puede vender como una victoria real. Es casi el 30% del territorio, y con una tropa mucho menor a la ucraniana. Ni tan mal la verdad.


----------



## volador (17 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Ucrania tiene 25 de las 32 brigadas de Defensa Territorial comprometidas en combate con Rusia: Jefe de Defensa Territorial Esas unidades son infantería ligera y están provistas de sistemas antitanque, ametralladoras pesadas, lanzagranadas y morteros por mandos superiores, dijo Serhiy Sobko.
> 
> 
> 
> Formadas en su mayoría por civiles, ex militares, policías, tiradores deportivos y cazadores.



Si están bien entrenados, motivados, armados y pertrechados la infantería ligera puede ser un hueso duro de roer peleando a la defensiva sobre todo con un adecuado apoyo artillero y de los inteligencia, pero olvídate de utilizarla para nada más.

Mandarla al contraataque o utilizarla de forma ofensiva sin apoyo blindado en un terreno como el ucraniano, creo que es una muy mala idea


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo con que conquisten lo que queda del donbass me quedo contento. El control del sur + el donbass se puede vender como una victoria real. Es casi el 30% del territorio, y con una tropa mucho menor a la ucraniana. Ni tan mal la verdad.



Rusia ya fue derrotada en el campo de batalla cuando no cumplio sus objetivos iniciales.Si siguen insistiendo en breve tendran enfrente 1 millon de hombres armados hasta la cejas.

Ahora la pana se parte en lo economico y a ver quien pide antes tiempo muerto.


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Rusia ya fue derrotada en el campo de batalla cuando no cumplio sus objetivos iniciales.Si siguen insistiendo en breve tendran enfrente 1 millon de hombres armados hasta la cejas.
> 
> Ahora la pana se parte en lo economico y a ver quien pide antes tiempo muerto.



Curiosa derrota cuando el invasor controla el 30% de tu territorio. 
Y el colapso ruso que muchos predecíais sigue sin aparecer por ningún lado.


----------



## cateto (17 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gloria para el batallón Azov, eso sí, Franco, hubiera ido con todo a defenderlos y romper el cerco. Zeleneski los dejo vendidos desde el minuto uno.



Paco siempre esperaba a que la batalla estuviera resuelta, si te tenía que rescatar estabas jodido, era como su yerno cuando tenia que operar a corazon abierto, unos te decian que suerte y otos que hicieras papeles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

El enano ajedrecista la ha vuelto a hacer.



Dr Polux dijo:


> OJO con este incidente
> 
> Las fuerzas rusas han abierto fuego contra aviones israelíes con misiles antiaéreos S-300 avanzados por primera vez. El ataque se produjo al final de un ataque de la Fuerza Aérea israelí contra objetivos en el noroeste de Siria la semana pasada, según un informe de noticias del Canal 13 publicado ayer.


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

cateto dijo:


> Paco siempre esperaba a que la batalla estuviera resuelta, si te tenía que rescatar estabas jodido, era como su yerno cuando tenia que operar a corazon abierto, unos te decian que suerte y otos que hicieras papeles.



Ni puta idea tienes, lée mas.


----------



## EGO (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa derrota cuando el invasor controla el 30% de tu territorio.
> Y el colapso ruso que muchos predecíais sigue sin aparecer por ningún lado.



El invasor lleva perdiendo terreno desde principios de marzo.Lo del 30% es fantasia porque solo controla carreteras.

Y el colapso economico es a camara lenta pero por ejemplo la fabricacion del armata esta paralizada desde 2014 por el bloqueo de componentes.

Ya ves que gracia.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

El Kremlin amenaza a Lindner por planear el "robo" de las reservas del banco central ruso


Las declaraciones a EL MUNDO y otros tres periódicos europeos del ministro de Finanzas de Alemania, Christian Lindner, han encendido alarmas en el Kremlin. Lindner baraja que los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El invasor lleva perdiendo terreno desde principios de marzo.Lo del 30% es fantasia porque solo controla carreteras.
> 
> Y el colapso economico es a camara lenta pero por ejemplo la fabricacion del armata esta paralizada desde 2014 por el bloqueo de componentes.
> 
> Ya ves que gracia.



Perdiendo terreno? Que terreno de la federación rusa controla ucrania que no me he enterado?  Son fantasías rusas el control de Mariupol? o de Kherson? o de Melitopol? o de Popasna? o de Izyum? Solo controlan carreteras? 

Baja de la nube EGO.

Pero hablabais del colapso de la economía rusa entera, no de la paralización de un puto tanque.


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ánimo foreros follaotan que se os ve un poco decaídos con la rendición de hoy, según los analistas serios ucrania puede aún volver a conquistar Mariupol. Y kherson, y melitopol, y Crimea, y lugansk.. solo es cuestión de seguir administrando armas a los heroicos granjeros ukros, que seguirán matando a 100 rusos por cabeza.
> 
> El ejército ruso se está desangrando está clarísimo, así que queda poco para la retirada. En 3 meses o así, las tropas rusas se quedarán sin munición y tropas.



Si que estáis exprimiendo el primer écsito del khanato en tres putos meses  no está mal después de las fintas de Kiev y Kharkiv, el Moska, el cruce del río del otro día...

Os iba tocando un poco de dopamina y me alegro por vosotros, pena que la escoria criminal que ha montado esta guerra desde el Kremlin ya haya perdido, el golpe psicológico va a ser duro.


----------



## Evangelion (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa derrota cuando el invasor controla el 30% de tu territorio.
> Y el colapso ruso que muchos predecíais sigue sin aparecer por ningún lado.



¿Qué 30% de tu territorio?
La mitad de Zaporiya, La mitad de Kerson, la mitad de Dontest, Lugansk (y no entero) y Crimea no son el 30 % del territorio... 
Además partiendo de la base que esos terrenos de Donsts Lugansk y Crimea ya los tenían antes de la invasión en poder suyo o de sus aliados....el resultado para las bajas, el desprestigio y el desastre económico es pírrico.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (17 May 2022)




----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Si que estáis exprimiendo el primer écsito del khanato en tres putos meses  no está mal después de las fintas de Kiev y Kharkiv, el Moska, el cruce del río del otro día...
> 
> Os iba tocando un poco de dopamina y me alegro por vosotros, pena que la escoria criminal que ha montado esta guerra desde el Kremlin ya haya perdido, el golpe psicológico va a ser duro.



Ésto de éxito no tiene nada, cualquiera que no estuviera intoxicado con la propaganda otan lo daba ya por hecho.
Si consideras una derrota controlar todo el sur y seguir conquistando pueblos en el donbass, con 1/4 de tropa que la de tu oponente pues fale.

''Que no salga ni una mosca'' Dijo el tito, y así ha sido.


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo con que conquisten lo que queda del donbass me quedo contento. El control del sur + el donbass se puede vender como una victoria real. Es casi el 30% del territorio, y con una tropa mucho menor a la ucraniana. Ni tan mal la verdad.









El 30% McFlurry?


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Qué 30% de tu territorio?
> La mitad de Zaporiya, La mitad de Kerson, la mitad de Dontest, Lugansk (y no entero) y Crimea no son el 30 % del territorio...
> Además partiendo de la base que esos terrenos de Donsts Lugansk y Crimea ya los tenían antes de la invasión en poder suyo o de sus aliados....el resultado para las bajas, el desprestigio y el desastre económico es pírrico.



Me refiero a ciudades no a regiones. Zaporiyia no la controlan los rusos aún. Kherson sí, al completo.

Si no es el 30% debe estar cerca. Llevarte por la face el 30% de un país como ucrania, utilizando muy poca tropa, a la larga sale rentable.


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ésto de éxito no tiene nada, cualquiera que no estuviera intoxicado con la propaganda otan lo daba ya por hecho.
> Si consideras una derrota controlar todo el sur y seguir conquistando pueblos en el donbass, con 1/4 de tropa que la de tu oponente pues fale.
> 
> ''Que no salga ni una mosca'' Dijo el tito, y así ha sido.



Que sí, que ahora el ejército ucro tiene un billón de hombres y la guerra en realidad es contra la OTAN y los 200.000 robagallinas del khanato han realizado una misión impecable, de éxito en éxito. 

Y en Agosto con los robagallinas huyendo en sus fragonetas de vuelta al khanato me dirás que el jran éxito es haber conquistado Crimea en 2014, no me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## Abelinoz (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El 30% McFlurry?



@McNulty foreando


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Que sí, que ahora el ejército ucro tiene un billón de hombres y la guerra en realidad es contra la OTAN y los 200.000 robagallinas del khanato han realizado una misión impecable, de éxito en éxito.
> 
> Y en Agosto con los robagallinas huyendo en sus fragonetas de vuelta al khanato me dirás que el jran éxito es haber conquistado Crimea en 2014, no me cabe la menor duda.



Cerca de más de un millón de reservistas tienen sin duda, lo que pasa que no son militares, son carne de cañón. Poco pueden hacer, más que esperar en la trinchera la bota rusa. Rusia ha entrado con poco más de 100mil hombres te recuerdo. Tiene su mérito que sigan controlando y sin contraofensivas ucranianas importantes.

Ahora es en Agosto la retirada. Hace 3 meses decíais que en Mayo los ukros conquistarían crimea y todo el donbass. Angelicos.


----------



## Evangelion (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me refiero a ciudades no a regiones. Zaporiyia no la controlan los rusos aún. Kherson sí, al completo.
> 
> Si no es el 30% debe estar cerca. Llevarte por la face el 30% de un país como ucrania, utilizando muy poca tropa, a la larga sale rentable.



¿Ciudades?
Peor me lo pones 90 días de guerra con altisimas bajas para solo conquistar Kerson, Mariupol ( a 20 km de la frontera Rusa) como ciudades de mas de 200000 h y Melitopol y Berdiansk de mas de 100000 h.
El resto de ciudades grandes que pones como ocupadas ya estaban antes de la invasión en manos rusas o de sus proxys.
Deja de hacerte daño.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo de los medios de comunicación de este país no tiene nombre.
> 
> Vaya vueltas que le han tenido que dar al tema para que en su RENDICIÓN el batallón nazi Azov no parezca ni nazi, ni rendido, sino toda una victoria para la Ucrania de Zelensky.
> 
> ...



No insistas, fíjate que casi nadie te contesta ni te lee.
Te están ignorando...
No me tientes la paciencia.


----------



## txusky_g (17 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gloria para el batallón Azov, eso sí, Franco, hubiera ido con todo a defenderlos y romper el cerco. Zeleneski los dejo vendidos desde el minuto uno.



Bueno, la comparación es injusta para los rusos. Rusia no será el ejército que se pensaba, pero es un ejército. Los republicanos eran lo peor de cada pueblo, reforzados por presos comunes y liderados por la estulticia patria.


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Ciudades?
> Peor me lo pones 90 días de guerra con altisimas bajas para solo conquistar Kerson, Mariupol ( a 20 km de la frontera Rusa) como ciudades de mas de 200000 h y Melitopol y Berdiansk de mas de 100000 h.
> El resto de ciudades grandes ya estaban antes de la invasion en manos rusas o de sus proxys.
> Deja de hacerte daño.



Mete en esa ecuación la inferioridad numérica de los rusos, y que además es el que ataca. Demasiado bien les ha salido la operación a los rusos.

Lo de ''altísimas bajas'' no lo sabemos, ni nunca lo sabremos. Todo es propaganda de ambos lados en estos momentos. Los rusos dicen lo mismo de las bajas ucranianas.

El que te haces daño eres tú, que no ves la realidad neutral de la guerra y el odio antirruso te ciega amego.


----------



## Evangelion (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mete en esa ecuación la inferioridad numérica de los rusos, y que además es el que ataca. Demasiado bien les ha salido la operación a los rusos.
> 
> Lo de ''altísimas bajas'' no lo sabemos, ni nunca lo sabremos. Todo es propaganda de ambos lados en estos momentos. Los rusos dicen lo mismo de las bajas ucranianas.
> 
> El que te haces daño eres tú, que no ves la realidad neutral de la guerra y el odio antirruso te ciega amego.



Deja de hacerte daño.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya veo, me fijé ahora en la fecha de creación de la cuenta...
> 
> 
> Al estilo de Adolf
> ...



Bonita torreta la de los Terminators.
Espero de ellos unos bonitos lollipops.


----------



## Nicors (17 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Bueno, la comparación es injusta para los rusos. Rusia no será el ejército que se pensaba, pero es un ejército. Los republicanos eran lo peor de cada pueblo, reforzados por presos comunes y liderados por la estulticia patria.



No estoy de acuerdo. Rusia no tiene ejército: tiene unidades profesionales como los paracaidistas que han sido masacradas; ya me dirás tú qué ejército carece de suboficiales solo eso que tiene Rusia. Eso antes de la invasion.
Rusia ahora mismo carece de tropa profesional, sus soldados son reclutas sin experiencia y viejos y lo demás mercenarios chechenos y sirios. 
En cuanto a la guerra civil, la mitad del ejército y la guardia civil y tropas de asalto se mantuvieron fieles a los rojos. Lo de las armas al pueblo es otra mentira, las armas que se repartieron fueron a parar a los partidos políticos de izquierda que las usaron a su antojo en las chekas que establecieron.


----------



## Tales. (17 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cerca de más de un millón de reservistas tienen sin duda, lo que pasa que no son militares, son carne de cañón. Poco pueden hacer, más que esperar en la trinchera la bota rusa. Rusia ha entrado con poco más de 100mil hombres te recuerdo. Tiene su mérito que sigan controlando y sin contraofensivas ucranianas importantes.
> 
> Ahora es en Agosto la retirada. Hace 3 meses decíais que en Mayo los ukros conquistarían crimea y todo el donbass. Angelicos.



Cómo que poco más de 100.000 Mcflurry si metieron a 190.000 robagallinas  

30% del territorio, 100.000 soldados... esa manera de inventarte la realidad para no reconocer que los robagallinas están mamando rabo ucro no creo que sea buena para tu salud mental. 

Luego me explicas si los rusos son gilipollas para meterse a invadir un país con un ejército tan supuestamente superior, y cuando acabes me explicas la fintas de Kharkiv y Kiev


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo que poco más de 100.000 Mcflurry si metieron a 190.000 robagallinas
> 
> 30% del territorio, 100.000 soldados... esa manera de inventarte la realidad para no reconocer que los robagallinas están mamando rabo ucro no creo que sea buena para tu salud mental.
> 
> Luego me explicas si los rusos son gilipollas para meterse a invadir un país con un ejército tan supuestamente superior, y cuando acabes me explicas la fintas de Kharkiv y Kiev



Yo las cifras que manejo son de 150k como mucho. Y tú como solo manejas info otan, me fío menos aún de lo que me dices.

De momento les está saliendo de lujo la operación a mi juicio.

Invasor con 150k vs defensores 350k? o más + toda clase de búnkeres y material.

Después de 3 meses:

Controlas el 20% o el 30% ( me da igual) del territorio invadido.

No veo a una Rusia derrotada la verdad. Controlan prácticamente todo el sur, corredor con Crimea, y en el donbass siguen avanzando. Repito, demasiado bien le está saliendo a Putin la operación con las condiciones iniciales de las que partía.

Lo del ejército ''superior'' yo creo que es más imaginación vuestra que otra cosa. El ejército ruso no está ni en el Top5 más fuerte del planeta. De todas maneras un ejército bueno se demuestra en el terreno. Y con la inferioridad numérica de los rusos en la guerra de ucrania (por no hablar en Siria), se está demostrando que los rusos saben de estrategia militar.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

El UAV de reconocimiento del caballo de batalla de RU es el Orlan-10. Improvisado con componentes electrónicos occidentales, su sensor principal es una cámara digital Canon 800D lista para usar. Altamente vulnerable a la guerra electrónica, UKR ha derribado más de 400 Orlan-10 desde enero.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Defensores de Ucrania repele 12 ataques enemigos en el área JFO y derriba 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados


----------



## Dr Polux (17 May 2022)

Se confirma por fuentes oficiales la ofensiva ucraniana E riv Donets hacia Vovchansk. El hub logístico ruso más próximo y directo desde Belgorod y el ala N del embudo Izyum va a ser cortado y ya está bajo tiro UKR. 







Un país que iba a ser ocupado en 3 días atacando la retaguardia del invasor a través de ríos con una anchura de 500 metros después de haber clavado y demolido su vanguardia durante 3 semanas. Una pieza maestra de estrategia militar en directo.

La estrategia ucraniana ha dejado de ser la de 'resistencia patriotica' para convertirse en una maniobra orquestada verdaderamente brillante.


----------



## Josant2022 (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (18 May 2022)

Buenas noticias para los rusos!

Un lote de T.90 salen de la fábrica nuevecitos dispuestos a seguir engordando las listas de Oryx


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## Tales. (18 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo las cifras que manejo son de 150k como mucho. Y tú como solo manejas info otan, me fío menos aún de lo que me dices.
> 
> De momento les está saliendo de lujo la operación a mi juicio.
> 
> ...



Como que los numeros que tú manejas? No te gustan los 190k de los que hablan tanto fuentes rusas como ucras y te los inventas, pues muy bien 

Jran éxito controlar un 20% del territorio (ya vamos bajando!) del cual ya controlabas el 15% pre invasión, y sólo le ha costado 25k soldados y los que quedan, gran jugada del cerdito del Kremlin.


----------



## El cogorzas (18 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Entonces, ¿cómo sabes si son buenas o malas?
> ¿Por ser satrapadequien son malas?
> ¿Sabes lo que es la palabra satrapa?



No, hamijo, no sé lo que es "satrapa" o un "satrapadequien". Conozco a un sátrapa con parkinson que comanda a una horda de invasores mongoles, pero lo otro aún no. Doy por hecho que las medicinas turkmongolas son 100% seguras porque sudas mucho con ellas y eso es bien.


----------



## McNulty (18 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Como que los numeros que tú manejas? No te gustan los 190k de los que hablan tanto fuentes rusas como ucras y te los inventas, pues muy bien
> 
> Jran éxito controlar un 20% del territorio (ya vamos bajando!) del cual ya controlabas el 15% pre invasión, y sólo le ha costado 25k soldados y los que quedan, gran jugada del cerdito del Kremlin.



Ahora compara las bajas ucranianas, lo digo para que tengas todo el dibujo. 25k soldados según la info otan, es decir, que serán la mitad seguramente.

Claro que es un éxito, es como si Marruecos entrando con 1000 soldados conquistase toda andalucia con 10000 soldados hezpañoles defendiéndola. Puedes llamar de todo a Marruecos menos que ha sido derrotado.

Pero bueno, aunque conquistaran el donbass o kharkov, seguiríais diciendo que es un fracaso, estáis demasiado sesgados para hacer un análisis neutral de la situación, una pena.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Cada vez los envían mas jóvenes y sin experiencia

Yefreytor Dmitry Ulanov, de 18 años, se unió al 108º Regimiento de Asalto Aéreo de la VDV no hace mucho tiempo. Muerto en acción por el ejército ucraniano. ¿Seguirán las madres rusas arrojando a sus hijos a la picadora de carne? ¿Se reunirán alguna vez en la Plaza Roja?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Bloomberg: Estados Unidos está a punto de bloquear por completo los pagos de la deuda rusa. La administración del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden planea bloquear por completo la capacidad de Rusia para pagar a los tenedores de bonos estadounidenses, lo que podría acercar a Rusia al “borde del incumplimiento”, informó Bloomberg.


----------



## El cogorzas (18 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Parece que no sabes donde contestarme...
> 
> ¿Sabes entonces qué significa la palabra sátrapa?



Hola, hamijo, me alegra que hayas aprendido a escribir correctamente. 

Os dejo aquí un testimonio de la calidad de vida en la satrapía turkmongola:


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Mapa: Actualización de Vovchans'k: las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan hacia la ciudad estratégica de Vovchans'k. Se están produciendo fuertes batallas al sur de la ciudad. Según los informes, los rusos están reforzando posiciones en el área y transfiriendo una gran cantidad de unidades a las ciudades de Ohirtseve y Hatyshche.



El cordón umbilical del despliegue en proyección ruso en Izyum, amenazado. No entiendo pq no repliegan al E del Oskil. O pq no formaron algo q se asemejase a una línea desde el Donets superior hasta la curva del mismo y el O del Oskil. Cada día q pasa los entiendo menos a los rusos


----------



## Tales. (18 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora compara las bajas ucranianas, lo digo para que tengas todo el dibujo. 25k soldados según la info otan, es decir, que serán la mitad seguramente.
> 
> Claro que es un éxito, es como si Marruecos entrando con 1000 soldados conquistase toda andalucia con 10000 soldados hezpañoles defendiéndola. Puedes llamar de todo a Marruecos menos que ha sido derrotado.
> 
> Pero bueno, aunque conquistaran el donbass o kharkov, seguiríais diciendo que es un fracaso, estáis demasiado sesgados para hacer un análisis neutral de la situación, una pena.



Claro eso que dices es la mismísima situación, venga Mcflurry la pastilla y a la cama


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Rusia no tiene ejército: tiene unidades profesionales como los paracaidistas que han sido masacradas; ya me dirás tú qué ejército carece de suboficiales solo eso que tiene Rusia. Eso antes de la invasion.
> Rusia ahora mismo carece de tropa profesional, sus soldados son reclutas sin experiencia y viejos y lo demás mercenarios chechenos y sirios.
> En cuanto a la guerra civil, la mitad del ejército y la guardia civil y tropas de asalto se mantuvieron fieles a los rojos. Lo de las armas al pueblo es otra mentira, las armas que se repartieron fueron a parar a los partidos políticos de izquierda que las usaron a su antojo en las chekas que establecieron.




¿Y entonces porqué se han rendido en Mariupol a un ejército no profesional, sin experiencia y además masacrado por todas partes?

Saludos.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

“No conviertas en héroes a los desertores y combatientes que se rindieron voluntariamente: han elegido el camino de la desgracia y en ningún caso estas personas deben ser heroizadas ", comandante de Azov, Denis Prokopenko.
dijo hace un mes.

Vencido y desarmado el ejército nazi de Azov, a su comandante no le queda sino meter la lengua en el culo ….








__





Telegram







www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Quién ha invadido a quién?



Para valorar los crímenes de guerra no se tiene en cuenta eso. Se tiene en cuenta si alguno de los beligerantes ha hecho cosas como pegarles un tiro en la rodilla a los prisioneros de guerra amparados en la Convención de Ginebra .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Quién ha invadido a quién?



Para valorar los crímenes de guerra no se tiene en cuenta eso. Se tiene en cuenta si alguno de los beligerantes ha hecho cosas como pegarles un tiro en la rodilla a los prisioneros de guerra amparados en la Convención de Ginebra .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Acusados de qué delito?
> .



Torturas, ejecuciones extrajudiciales de civiles, mal trato a los prisioneros , etc.




> Lo digo porque defender la ciudad de uno frente a un ejército extranjero que la invade y destruye no solo no es un crimen, sino un deber moral para cualquiera que tenga algo de sangre en las venas




Eso no incluye pegarles un tiro en la rodilla a los prisioneros de guerra .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No me transmiten ninguna confianza en el interrogatorio a los de Azovstal, ojalá me equivoque (Dios me oiga).
> Recuerdo aquella charla sobre la última orden: ...//... mira el suelo de la habitación donde te lleven, si hay azulejo y desagüe mira el arma más proxima en tu enemigo pues ya todo acaba, haz que sea breve, busca compañía para el viaje.
> Jolín qué recuerdos chungos y qué mierda es la guerra, les van a preguntar hasta por los números que van a salir en la Primitiva.




Acabarán aplicándoles soplete en los huevos. Al menos a los oficiales y suboficiales más implicados .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Si están bien entrenados, motivados, armados y pertrechados la infantería ligera puede ser un hueso duro de roer peleando a la defensiva sobre todo con un adecuado apoyo artillero y de los inteligencia, pero olvídate de utilizarla para nada más.
> 
> Mandarla al contraataque o utilizarla de forma ofensiva sin apoyo blindado en un terreno como el ucraniano, creo que es una muy mala idea



La Defensa territorial son tropas de segunda, y suelen estar dotadas de personal de segunda .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiallo (18 May 2022)

El hilo se lleno de bolivarianos tercermundistas lame glandes del Khan del Kremlin.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (18 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y volvemos a lo de siempre. ¿Qué ostias hace ese tanque ahí completamente solo? ¿Se han cargado a los demás y son los únicos que han escapado de una emboscada previa? ¿Ya no les funciona el Glonass y se han perdido? ¿O se les ha averiado el GPS Garmin? ¿Se les ha caído el café encima del mapa en papel impreso en 1981?

Y encima se paran a soltarle cañonazos a unos árboles.


----------



## Karamba (18 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Hola, hamijo, me alegra que hayas aprendido a escribir correctamente.
> 
> Os dejo aquí un testimonio de la calidad de vida en la satrapía turkmongola:



Este chaval rusky cuenta un montón de cosas interesantes, además de las que comenta en el corte que aportas en tu post.


Spoiler: REVIEW de la Entrevista completa



*VÍDEO nº26 (Extended version del vídeo nº6):*
En este vídeo no es necesario activar subtítulos, puesto que vienen ya "impresos" en las imágenes.

Este vídeo tiene mucha tela. Se le ve al POW en un ambiente totalmente distendido. Habla abiertamente de las autolesiones y los suicidios en las filas putinianas:
-2 compañeros suyos se suicidaron en el frente.
-Un tercero, un oficial, se mató sin querer, al estar durmiendo con el arma dentro del saco de dormir en la trinchera, y sin poner el seguro (fue un accidente). Se negaba a soltar el arma hasta para dormir.
-No tenían ni agua ni comida
-Los ruskies dejaron 200 cadáveres de los suyos en sus propias trincheras.
-Los ruskies, al principio, evacuaban a sus heridos. A partir de cierto momento, la consigna era que ningún herido que fuese capaz de sostener un arma fuese evacuado.
-Los tanquistas y los soldados tenían tentaciones de cargarse a sus superiores. Un comandante de brigada se negaba a atender a los soldados _face-to-face_, a no ser que hubiesen sido cacheados previamente, por miedo a ser liquidado por algún soldado.
-Los soldados tenían asumido que iban a morir sí os sí. O por el enemigo ukra, o por sus superiores en caso de que desertasen.
-Un _Commander_ rusky lanzó una granada a las piernas a un soldado suyo que se negó a disparar a un civil ukra, y lo dejaron allí tirado y mal herido, tal cual. La población ukra recogió al soldado rusky y lo llevaron al hospital. Dice que ha oído de más casos así en boca de otros prisioneros ruskies, cuando estuvo en el centro de detención de Kharkiv.

Respecto a la conversación de teléfono con la madre:
-El POW contándole a su madre que como prisionero de guerra es tratado mejor que en un campamento rusky. La madre contestándole que, a pesar de eso, espera que vuelva a casa. Cortocircuito mental para las follaputinas. Zolkin y el POW se descojonan. -El hijo: _«Tranquila, madre, que volveré a casa.»_
-El POW afirma que no hay malos tratos, y que el estado de los POWs es supervisado por la Cruz Roja. Le tiene que EXPLICAR a la madre que los ukras tienen leyes que impiden maltratar a los POWs. 
-La madre dándole las gracias al periodista y diciéndole que le vuelvan a llamar en otra ocasión.
-La madre diciéndole al hijo que seguro que ha adelgazado, y el hijo respondiéndole que se encuentra bien y que le alimentan bien.
-La madre: _«¿Cómo te capturaron?»_ -El hijo: _«Me rendí.»_ -La madre: _«¿Tuviste miedo para tener que rendirte?»_ -El hijo: _«Pues claro.»_
-La madre: _«¿Cuándo te capturaron?»_ -El hijo: _«El 26 de marzo.»_ -La madre: _«¿Tu unidad fue la que fue destruida en Kharkiv?»_ -El hijo: _«Sí.»_ -La madre: _«¿Hay vídeos?»_ -El hijo: _«Sí.»_
-La madre: _«¿Les puedo decir a las autoridades rusas que me has llamado y decirles que estás cautivo?» _-El periodista (Zolkin): _«Tranquilamente, señora, las autoridades rusas conocen muy bien este canal. Nosostros hacemos todo abiertamente, no somos nazis, a diferencia de OTRO. La gente utiliza nuestros vídeos para poder demostrar que sus familiares son prisioneros de guerra.»_
-La madre preguntando por qué su hijo todavía no ha sido canjeado, cuando un compañero que fue tomado prisionero junto con su hijo ya ha podido volver a casa. El periodista intentado explicarle que no depende de ellos, que son las propias autoridades ruskies quienes tienen que meter a su hijo en la lista de POWs, no en la lista de _«missings»_.
-La madre: _«En la tele están diciendo que tal y Pascual.»_ -El periodista (Zolkin): _«Concretamente, ¿qué dicen en la tele?»_ -La madre: _«No sé, no veo la tele.»
_
-La madre: _«En la tele dicen que los POWs estáis siendo torturados y maltratados.»_ -El hijo: _«Nadie nos está poniendo un dedo encima. Todo lo que os cuenta la TV es bullshit. No debes preocuparte, de verdad.»_ -El periodista: _«Vuestra tele y vuestros militares dicen que somos nazis y fascistas que torturamos a prisioneros ruskies.»_ -La madre: _«No sé, no tengo ni idea. Manzanas traigo.»
_
-Se oye a la abuela (_babushka_) hablar por el fondo reproduciendo toda la propaganda putiniana. -El hijo: _«Si, abuela, todo es exactamente como tú dices, pero justo AL REVÉS.»_ - La abuela: _«¿Te han hipnotizado?»_. El POW y Zolkin se descojonan.
-El POW sonríe en varias ocasiones, incluso cuando su madre zombificada empieza a reproducir toda la propaganda/mentiras putinianas. Afirma que los ruskies cambiarán el chip cuando vivan en primera persona lo que él ha vivido _in situ_. El periodista Zolkin dice que no cree que tenga energía suficiente como para hacer 140 millones de entrevistas.





Spoiler: VÍDEO (Extended version de la entrevista)












Entrevistas a prisioneros de guerra ruskies. La intrahistoria de la «Operación Especial»


https://anonup.com/thread/9062883 Mr. Deeds...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MUGALARI (18 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gloria para el batallón Azov, eso sí, Franco, hubiera ido con todo a defenderlos y romper el cerco. Zeleneski los dejo vendidos desde el minuto uno.



Claro, por eso Franco fue con la división azul a Rusia junto a su aliado nazi, porque era unmaravillosa valiente.


----------



## ghawar (18 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (18 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Hola, hamijo, me alegra que hayas aprendido a escribir correctamente.
> 
> Os dejo aquí un testimonio de la calidad de vida en la satrapía turkmongola:



Muy creíble esa página Ukronazi


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y volvemos a lo de siempre. ¿Qué ostias hace ese tanque ahí completamente solo? ¿Se han cargado a los demás y son los únicos que han escapado de una emboscada previa? ¿Ya no les funciona el Glonass y se han perdido? ¿O se les ha averiado el GPS Garmin? ¿Se les ha caído el café encima del mapa en papel impreso en 1981?
> 
> Y encima se paran a soltarle cañonazos a unos árboles.



Tengo la sensacion de que son las unidades moviles autonomas ucranianas que se meten detras de las lineas rusas

Edito, fue el ruso que se metio en las lineas ucranianas.. pobre diablo



Los tripulantes del t80 hasta parecen perdidos, saben que están en mala situación cuando empiezan a tirar ciegos hacia todas las direcciones, desgraciadamente para ellos solo será cuestión de tiempo su final, están sentenciados en esa situación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Para valorar los crímenes de guerra no se tiene en cuenta eso. Se tiene en cuenta si alguno de los beligerantes ha hecho cosas como pegarles un tiro en la rodilla a los prisioneros de guerra amparados en la Convención de Ginebra .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Serás gilipollas


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

El despertador d elas mañanas


----------



## Pat (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cada vez los envían mas jóvenes y sin experiencia
> 
> Yefreytor Dmitry Ulanov, de 18 años, se unió al 108º Regimiento de Asalto Aéreo de la VDV no hace mucho tiempo. Muerto en acción por el ejército ucraniano. *¿Seguirán las madres rusas arrojando a sus hijos a la picadora de carne? ¿Se reunirán alguna vez en la Plaza Roja?*



La muerte de un hijo en una guerra inútil mandado por lideres inútiles es demasiado para las madres, para la inmensa mayoría de madres lo único sensato para mantener la cordura es crear que sus hijos han muerto en una guerra justa defendiendo su país de Nazis y criminales.
Estos madres sera los mas vocales en apoyar a Putin reclamando venganza.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En la II G.M. los yankees vinieron a luchar a Europa contra Hitler, y no les habían invadido. Y murieron por decenas de miles. Si no vienen igual tú no habrías nacido.
> 
> La URSS y los comunistas del mundo no movieron un dedo hasta que les invadió Hitler. Lo de los comunistas franceses e ingleses (haciendo huelga contra la "guerra de Churchil") fue vergonzoso. Y ya lo del pacto Motov-Hitler con la invasión de Polonia y lo de Katyn fue ya la rehostia.
> 
> Yo he trabajado con americanos, no son de mi gusto pero los prefiero mil veces antes que a los rusos.



Tu como eres un español para un yanqui eres una mierda, de hecho actualmente prefieren a los marroquíes. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa cuando EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos siendo España miembro de la OTAN de EEUU, jaja. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas, y no le va a temblar el pulso si tiene que hacerlo de nuevo. Franco fue el que tuvo la habilidad de ser neutral, jaja, cualquier políticos del PP y PSOE nos hubieran metido en la II guerra mundial. Dale gracias a Franco de haber nacido y no a los yanquis, jaja. Has visto demasiadas películas yanquis y tienes el cerebro comido por el capitalismo más radical del planeta. Yo prefiero Rusia porque las armas están controladas pero en EEUU siempre sale la noticia de un zumbado descerebrado que ha matado a gente desconocida sin motivo alguno. Quédate con los tramposos del poker yanqui, yo me quedo con el ajedrez ruso.


----------



## ELVR (18 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Les gusta la palabra likely


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Un deposito de municiones en Kherson ruso achicharrado


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La muerte de un hijo en una guerra inútil mandado por lideres inútiles es demasiado para las madres, para la inmensa mayoría de madres lo único sensato para mantener la cordura es crear que sus hijos han muerto en una guerra justa defendiendo su país de Nazis y criminales.
> Estos madres sera los mas vocales en apoyar a Putin reclamando venganza.



Al principio sí, después puede que no, el duelo se elabora y se puede ver con más serenidad. 

Depende de si crece un sentimiento antibelicista en parte de la sociedad rusa. Cosa difícil porque Putin ha estado preparándola para la guerra desde hace años, pero todo depende de hasta donde lleguen los sacrificios. Putin intentará con todos sus medios que no crezca la oposición ni se pueda canalizar socialmente el rechazo a la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu como eres un español para un yanqui eres una mierda, de hecho actualmente prefieren a los marroquíes. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa cuando EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos siendo España miembro de la OTAN de EEUU, jaja. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas, y no le va a temblar el pulso si tiene que hacerlo de nuevo. Franco fue el que tuvo la habilidad de ser neutral, jaja, cualquier políticos del PP y PSOE nos hubieran metido en la II guerra mundial. Dale gracias a Franco de haber nacido y no a los yanquis, jaja. Has visto demasiadas películas yanquis y tienes el cerebro comido por el capitalismo más radical del planeta. *Yo prefiero Rusia porque las armas están controladas* pero en EEUU siempre sale la noticia de un zumbado descerebrado que ha matado a gente desconocida sin motivo alguno. Quédate con los tramposos del poker yanqui, *yo me quedo con el ajedrez ruso*.



 

Los que defendeis a los rusos, en el caso de guerra nuclear, ya sabes donde iremos TODOS, incluido tu que los defiendes


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia oficializan su ingreso en la OTAN


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

El incremento de tropas rusas muertas puede ser indicio de fuertes combates y movimientos tanto de una u otra parte


----------



## Karamba (18 May 2022)

*Respecto al Batallón Azov y Azovstal*
Coincido con lo que dice Yago en su último vídeo sobre la supuesta claudicación de Azovstal.
_«260 prisioneros rendidos es una cifra muy baja... Ahí había mil y pico personas.... ¿Se han escabullido? ¿Hay gente que se ha quedado?»_ (Yago)
Habrá que esperar unos días para ver cuál es la realidad con más detalles. Hay algunas cosas que no me cuadran mucho. Viendo los 2 últimos _twits_ de la cuenta de Twitter de A30B, se está insistiendo mucho en que el Batallón Azov se ha plegado a una orden recibida por la jerarquía militar ukra, y que _«lo importante son las vidas de nuestros muchachos» _y el _«capital humano»_ y que _«necesitamos a nuestros héroes vivos»_ (Zelenski)_._

Si realmente se han rendido, está por ver cómo le sale esta jugada a Zelenski y qué sucede al final DE VERDAD con _«las vidas de nuestros muchachos y el capital humano»_, porque dudo mucho que Putin los vaya a canjear por POWs rusos, ni siquiera en un ratio de 4:1 (4 prisioneros ruskies por cada miembro del Batallón Azov). Recordemos que ya se rescató a un alcalde secuestrado 2 meses atrás en un ratio de 9:1.

Dejo más abajo un vídeo de 7 minutos del Teniente Illya Samoilenko del Batallón Azov (10/05/2022). Hace 6-7 días dijo que eran muy conscientes de que la entrega/captura/rendición supondría la muerte para ellos y que Azov es considerada una banda terrorista en Rusia, por lo que son conscientes de que serían condenados a 25 años o a una cadena perpetua en Rusia. Y que sabían que no serían tratados como prisioneros de guerra, bajo las reglas de la guerra.

Dudo mucho que se hayan entregado todos. Unos tíos que las han pasado más putas que Caín durante 3 meses. Incluso si se han quedado sin munición, siempre se reserva algo para el momento fatal. La verdad, NO es que yo lo DESEE, pero como desenlace más fatal y trájico me ESPERABA casi más una inmolación tipo "Alá al bar" una defensa hasta las últimas consecuencias, como la que expresó el _Général_ Guisan en el discurso que dirigió al pueblo suizo:
_«Personalmente no creo sólo en la necesidad y en el deber, sino también en la posibilidad efectiva, de defendernos. Defendernos significa en este caso no sólo aguantar, sino pelear con todas nuestras fuerzas, destruir; vender nuestras vidas tan caras como sea posible.»_​
Si Putin se la intenta jugar a Zelenski (de lo cual no me cabe ninguna duda), esto puede causar grietas en la cohesión de las fuerzas ukras. Puedo entender que hayan dejado la decisión en manos de cada soldado (decisión personal), al menos en los que todavía pueden combatir por no estar heridos, pero DUDO mucho que les hayan dado una orden tajante "desde arriba" para entregarse, porque esto, como digo, podría acabar salpicando y explotándole a Zelenski, y a la cohesión no sólo de las fuerzas ukras, sino a la cohesión de la población civil.

También pienso que es una decisión de tal calibre, que no te la puedes jugar en un solo movimiento, sino que ha de ser escalonada, para ver si los términos que hayan podido acordar los ukras con los ruskies se van cumpliendo (si realmente hay algún tipo de acuerdo por en medio).

¿Alguien se imagina qué va a suceder con los "rendidos" si Ukrania consigue retomar Mariupol en 4 meses? ¿Canjeará Putin su trofeo de guerra? ¿Se tragará Putin los 2 sapos: la pérdida de Mariupol y el canje de los "nancys" de Azov? ¿Cómo justificas ante tu parroquia, desde la perspectiva de Putin, la "desnazificación" si devuelves a los "nancys" a Ukrania? No sé.... A mí me da que todavía no se ha escrito el último capítulo de Azovstal.

En fin, habrá que ver en qué queda todo en los próximos días.

_Ukraine war: 'Capture means death to us', says Azov Brigade officer in Mariupol_




Spoiler: En su día lo expresé así









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Esto finalmente no ocurrió. No....que sepamos.




www.burbuja.info







Perdón por el .


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Los equipos, por lo menos el de la derecha es personal, seguramente adquirido por él mismo. Lo que tiene el acceso a las armas de ciudadanos y su integración en unidades de combate. @neutral295


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

#Lyman Actualización: la situación alrededor de #Lyman se está deteriorando rápidamente para las tropas #Ukrainian . Hoy, #Russia capturó Novoselivka al NW y pudo haber capturado a Yarova. Lyman ahora está rodeado por tres lados con solo puentes destruidos sobre el Donets en el cuarto lado.


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu como eres un español para un yanqui eres una mierda, de hecho actualmente prefieren a los marroquíes. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa cuando EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos siendo España miembro de la OTAN de EEUU, jaja. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas, y no le va a temblar el pulso si tiene que hacerlo de nuevo. Franco fue el que tuvo la habilidad de ser neutral, jaja, cualquier políticos del PP y PSOE nos hubieran metido en la II guerra mundial. Dale gracias a Franco de haber nacido y no a los yanquis, jaja. Has visto demasiadas películas yanquis y tienes el cerebro comido por el capitalismo más radical del planeta. Yo prefiero Rusia porque las armas están controladas pero en EEUU siempre sale la noticia de un zumbado descerebrado que ha matado a gente desconocida sin motivo alguno. Quédate con los tramposos del poker yanqui, yo me quedo con el ajedrez ruso.



Tanto Rusia como EEUU son capitalistas, pero dos modelos de capitalismo muy distintos. Tú entiendes cómo funciona el sistema económico ruso que se han montado 1000 listos? todo es suyo o controlado por ellos. Los problemas que atribuís a occidente, que por otra parte es cierto que tiene muchas cosas por mejorar, están multiplicados en Rusia y sin visos de mejorar. Porque a diferencia de occidente en Rusia ni tan sólo es posible oponerse con alternativas críticas.

Putin siempre habla de las mentiras de occidente, pero él es el absolutismo de la mentira.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los que defendeis a los rusos, en el caso de guerra nuclear, ya sabes donde iremos TODOS, incluido tu que los defiendes



Estás equivocado, yo defiendo comprar el petróleo más barato, se nota que te sobra el dinero. Deberías hablar con la gente que no llega a final de mes. Yo defiendo la neutralidad de España, a mi me pareció muy bien que Zapatero retirara las tropas españolas de Irak, parece ser que a Sanchez del PSOE le gusta la guerra.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Tanto Rusia como EEUU son capitalistas, pero dos modelos de capitalismo muy distintos. Tú entiendes cómo funciona el sistema económico ruso que se han montado 1000 listos? todo es suyo o controlado por ellos. Los problemas que atribuís a occidente, que por otra parte es cierto que tiene muchas cosas por mejorar, están multiplicados en Rusia y sin visos de mejorar. Porque a diferencia de occidente en Rusia ni tan sólo es posible oponerse con alternativas críticas.
> 
> Putin siempre habla de las mentiras de occidente, pero él es el absolutismo de la mentira.



Un trabajador en Rusia es mucho mejor tratado que en EEUU. Los trabajadores en EEUU cuando no los necesitan los echan como si fueran mierdas, en Rusia todavía les queda algo de decencia de la URSS que nunca tuvo a nadie en el paro. Además trabajaban en las fabricas mucha más gente que en una fabrica yanqui, así eran menos explotado. No es lo mismo que construyan la misma casa 10 trabajadores yanquis que 20 trabajadores rusos, repartir esfuerzos siempre es de agradecer. En el capitalismo siempre con el engaño, te hacen sentir que trabajar para enriquecer a un empresario es mejor que trabajar para el estado. Un empresario te puede echar cuando le salga de los cojones en el estado no. Para un asalariado con 2 hijos que gana entre 1000 y 1500 € mensuales es mejor vivir en la antigua URSS, el estado se preocupa que tus hijos tenga educación universitaria, en EEUU te piden que tengas dinero. Putin debe volver a la antigua URSS, si lo consigue, EEUU estará acojonada por miedo a que la gente se de cuenta de su capitalismo radical creador de la miseria y pobreza de todo el planeta.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estás equivocado, yo defiendo comprar el petróleo más barato, se nota que te sobra el dinero. Deberías hablar con la gente que no llega a final de mes. Yo defiendo la neutralidad de España, a mi me pareció muy bien que Zapatero retirara las tropas españolas de Irak, parece ser que a Sanchez del PSOE le gusta la guerra.



Ahh te declaras antiimperialista y antibelicista y apoyas un pais que va de imperialista (que vemos que desempolva banderas imperialistas como la antigua URRSS) y se dedica a invadir paises vecinos e intenta imponer sus gobiernos titeres o actua de maton de barrio con otros paises, amenazandoles con nukearlos

No te parece incongruente lo que dices??

Para mas inri mezclamos el comodin del petroleo, de bajos sueldos etc etc


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Un trabajador en Rusia es mucho mejor tratado que en EEUU.



Pero cómo puedes decir eso?

Quizás lo digas por los ejercicios propagandísticos que Putin ha hecho en algunas ocasiones, simulando enfrentarse a los mismos oligarcas que él en realidad defiende para que mantengan X puestos de trabajo en alguna fábrica y lo muestran en sus TV.

El sistema ruso es corrupto e ineficiente, está organizado en forma de un sistema de capitalismo "feudal" muy bestia. El trabajador medio ruso está mil veces más jodido que el de EEUU y fuera de la propaganda incluso su misma existencia no preocupa ni una mierda a nadie en el poder. En la práctica lo mismo que sus soldados. Y cuando les planteas esto te dicen que occidente está enfermo de individualismo y que el espiritu ruso es el del sacrificio colectivo. Los cojones, eso es un sistema despótico como los habia en occidente en la edad media. Están atrasando el reloj varios siglos.

En Cuba también la universidad es gratis. Si quieres estudiar tienes que pertenecer a las organizaciones comunistas desde chaval. Y si quieres estudiar lo que tú prefieres y no lo que te digan entonces tienes que trabajar para ellos y hacer méritos. Al final no es tan barato.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Un trabajador en Rusia es mucho mejor tratado que en EEUU. Los trabajadores en EEUU cuando no los necesitan los echan como si fueran mierdas, en Rusia todavía les queda algo de decencia de la URSS que nunca tuvo a nadie en el paro. Además trabajaban en las fabricas mucha más gente que en una fabrica yanqui, así eran menos explotado. No es lo mismo que construyan la misma casa 10 trabajadores yanquis que 20 trabajadores rusos, repartir esfuerzos siempre es de agradecer. En el capitalismo siempre con el engaño, te hacen sentir que trabajar para enriquecer a un empresario es mejor que trabajar para el estado. Un empresario te puede echar cuando le salga de los cojones en el estado no. Para un asalariado con 2 hijos que gana entre 1000 y 1500 € mensuales es mejor vivir en la antigua URSS, el estado se preocupa que tus hijos tenga educación universitaria, en EEUU te piden que tengas dinero. Putin debe volver a la antigua URSS, si lo consigue, EEUU estará acojonada por miedo a que la gente se de cuenta de su capitalismo radical creador de la miseria y pobreza de todo el planeta.



La cosa es que un trabajdor en Rusia NI HARTO DE PORROS gana entre 1000 y 1500 euros al mes, eso en Moscú, Peter en trabajos medianamente especializados, vete a Voronezh, Belgorad, Kursk, verás sueldos de 300 o 400 euros, como cosa normal.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ahh te declaras antiimperialista y antibelicista y apoyas un pais que va de imperialista (que vemos que desempolva banderas imperialistas como la antigua URRSS) y se dedica a invadir paises vecinos e intenta imponer sus gobiernos titeres o actua de maton de barrio con otros paises, amenazandoles con nukearlos
> 
> No te parece incongruente lo que dices??
> 
> Para mas inri mezclamos el comodin del petroleo, de bajos sueldos etc etc



Polux, no te enteras, el culpable de toda esta mierda fue de Gorbachov, se dejo engañar por el capitalismo yanqui  Te cuenta que ser rico es una cosa buena, jaja, para los pocos que lo consigue, pero la realidad es que el mundo la mayoría somos asalariados. El empresario te trata como una mierda, nunca tiene dinero para subir los salarios, pero el hijo de puta se cambia de coche cada año, y no un Seat o Renault barato, el se mueve entre BMW y Mercedes. Es una vergüenza que apoyes a esta gente. A mi no me hables de empresarios y capitalistas, los conozco muy bien y tratan a los trabajadores como idiotas. Una fabrica puede funcionar sin empresario pero no puede funcionar sin trabajadores, que no te tomen el pelo.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> La cosa es que un trabajdor en Rusia NI HARTO DE PORROS gana entre 1000 y 1500 euros al mes, eso en Moscú, Peter en trabajos medianamente especializados, vete a Voronezh, Belgorad, Kursk, verás sueldos de 300 o 400 euros, como cosa normal.



Está más protegido 1 trabajador en Rusia con 400 € que en España 1 trabajador que cobra 1500€. Los hijos de los rusos irán a la universidad los hijos del español no, esa es la diferencia. Para que quiero cobrar más si la vida está más cara? con que facilidad te engaña Pedro Sanchez, luego te lo roba todo subiéndote el precio de la gasolina.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Está más protegido 1 trabajador en Rusia con 400 € que en España 1 trabajador que cobra 1500€. Los hijos de los rusos irán a la universidad los hijos del español no, esa es la diferencia. Para que quiero cobrar más si la vida está más cara? con que facilidad te engaña Pedro Sanchez, luego te lo roba todo subiéndote el precio de la gasolina.



Madre mia que despiste tienes.

no pensaba profundizar, pero venga...
400 pavos, en un supermercado salvo cuatro cosas locales, vodka incluido, la cesta de la compra tiene unos niveles de precios muy similares, cuando no superiores a un pais europeo normal. La gente recurre a la economia informal para completar la cesta. Miel de la dacha de la abuela, ganado local fuera de cualquier seguimiento y normas de seguridad e higiene, alcohol casero y adulterado. Lo cual tiene como consecuencia un numero no pequeño de intoxicaciones y muertes debido a ellas.

El trabajador no está protegido por que la seguridad juridica es una entelequia. el poder es el cacique local de turno que hace y deshace y a su antojo pace. Si decide que se tiene que construir una carretera por tu casa te jodes y te tiran la casa, si le has mirado mal te jodes y te vas a vivir a otro lado. Es para muchas cosas vivir en una completa tirania, la tirania ademas de tu puto vecino.

Es que podría seguir y no parar...


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)




----------



## OvEr0n (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Un trabajador en Rusia es mucho mejor tratado que en EEUU. Los trabajadores en EEUU cuando no los necesitan los echan como si fueran mierdas, en Rusia todavía les queda algo de decencia de la URSS que nunca tuvo a nadie en el paro. Además trabajaban en las fabricas mucha más gente que en una fabrica yanqui, así eran menos explotado. No es lo mismo que construyan la misma casa 10 trabajadores yanquis que 20 trabajadores rusos, repartir esfuerzos siempre es de agradecer. En el capitalismo siempre con el engaño, te hacen sentir que trabajar para enriquecer a un empresario es mejor que trabajar para el estado. Un empresario te puede echar cuando le salga de los cojones en el estado no. Para un asalariado con 2 hijos que gana entre 1000 y 1500 € mensuales es mejor vivir en la antigua URSS, el estado se preocupa que tus hijos tenga educación universitaria, en EEUU te piden que tengas dinero. Putin debe volver a la antigua URSS, si lo consigue, EEUU estará acojonada por miedo a que la gente se de cuenta de su capitalismo radical creador de la miseria y pobreza de todo el planeta.



Madre mia, vaya sarta de sandwces. Por eso habia ostias por irse a vivir a la URRS y no a USA no te jode.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Madre mia que despiste tienes.



El despiste el tuyo, juegan contigo al poker yanqui, te hacen trampas, te roban todo lo que llevas encima, y luego te vas contento a casa.  tienes que dejar de ver tanta película yanqui, entiendo que es difícil en España donde todo es yanqui. No te dejes engañar por el sueño americano, es una trampa para que te conformes con los miserables sueldos que dan. Un empresario nunca tendrá dinero para sus trabajadores, hace años que los conozco y se como actúan.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Está más protegido 1 trabajador en Rusia con 400 € que en España 1 trabajador que cobra 1500€. Los hijos de los rusos irán a la universidad los hijos del español no, esa es la diferencia. Para que quiero cobrar más si la vida está más cara? con que facilidad te engaña Pedro Sanchez, luego te lo roba todo subiéndote el precio de la gasolina.



Las pardas que se llegan a leer aquí, cualquiera se mete a estas alturas en el hilo de los oligofrénicos de la chincheta. Muerete subnormal, vete a Rusia a cobrar 300eur y serás feliz, no se por qué te dejas explotar por un maloso empresario teniendo a tu disposición el paraiso comunista de los buenos obreros. No tendrás problema para entrar si eres español, nuestro pasaporte es válido en todo el mundo, lo de que te dejen salir para volver ya no te lo garantizo.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El despiste el tuyo, juegan contigo al poker yanqui, te hacen trampas, te roban todo lo que llevas encima, y luego te vas contento a casa.  tienes que dejar de ver tanta película yanqui, entiendo que es difícil en España donde todo es yanqui. No te dejes engañar por el sueño americano, es una trampa para que te conformes con los miserables sueldos que dan. Un empresario nunca tendrá dinero para sus trabajadores, hace años que los conozco y se como actúan.



Llevo los ultimos diez años viajando por Rusia de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba. SUBNORMAL.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Madre mia, vaya sarta de sandwces. Por eso habia ostias por irse a vivir a la URRS y no a USA no te jode.



Eso se lo preguntas a los 3 millones de parados que hay en España, a ver cuantos se queda los EEUU y cuantos se queda la Rusia de Putin. En EEUU pisas frontera sin trabajo y te meten una patada en el culo que saltas de nuevo el charco, en Rusia de la URSS te dan un plato de sopa y te buscan trabajo. La diferencia es notable.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Llevo los ultimos diez años viajando por Rusia de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba. SUBNORMAL.



Vete a los barrios marginales de EEUU, hay mucha más miseria.


----------



## EGO (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> *Está más protegido 1 trabajador en Rusia con 400 € que en España 1 trabajador que cobra 1500€*.* Los hijos de los rusos irán a la universidad los hijos del español no, esa es la diferencia.* Para que quiero cobrar más si la vida está más cara? con que facilidad te engaña Pedro Sanchez, luego te lo roba todo subiéndote el precio de la gasolina.



Otro troll de guardia que envian a ensuciar el hilo con estupideces.

¿Los rusos sacan a los CM de algun centro de discapacitados mentales o que?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> bla bla bla, ricos cabrones, bla bla bla, viva URSS, bla bla bla, Garzón guapo, bla bla bla,



Ignore


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Las pardas que se llegan a leer aquí, cualquiera se mete a estas alturas en el hilo de los oligofrénicos de la chincheta. Muerete subnormal, vete a Rusia a cobrar 300eur y serás feliz, no se por qué te dejas explotar por un maloso empresario teniendo a tu disposición el paraiso comunista de los buenos obreros. No tendrás problema para entrar si eres español, nuestro pasaporte es válido en todo el mundo, lo de que te dejen salir para volver ya no te lo garantizo.



Si hablara ruso me iría una temporada, sobretodo después de conocer a tanto subnormal español que se ha creido la mentira del coronatimo. Es una vergüenza sobretodo a los viejos que a pleno sol con estos días de calor llevan el bozal puesto. Las tvs corruptas de la desinformación aterrorizando a la población, que vergüenza de españoles, porque España es muy grande y hermosa, lo que ocurre que con la plandemia se ha visto que el 90% son covidiotas.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Vete a los barrios marginales de EEUU, hay mucha más miseria.



En USA hay problemas sociales muy, muy serios y mucha desigualdad, y todo lo que quieras. Esto es así y es un problema muy gordo que van a tener que afrontar porque no se sostiene. Sin embargo, parten de un nivel de riqueza varios cuerpos por encima de el de la Federación rusa a dia de hoy, que es un lodazal de corrupción, ineficiencia, desorganización y que esta muy, muy lejos de cualquier estandar de vida de un pais medianito de Europa.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2022)

Otro Neutral. Bendito ignore, demasiado caso le hemos echo ya.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ignore



Pues yo no lo voy a hacer, nunca lo he hecho, incluso a los que me insultan. Entiendo que tenéis el cerebro comido por los yanquis, no pretendo en ningún momento desmoronar vuestra psicología que ser rico y millonario es bueno y el que no lo consigue un envidioso. esa trampa del poker yanqui ya me lo conozco.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> En USA hay problemas sociales muy, muy serios y mucha desigualdad, y todo lo que quieras. Esto es así y es un problema muy gordo que van a tener que afrontar porque no se sostiene. Sin embargo, parten de un nivel de riqueza varios cuerpos por encima de el de la Federación rusa a dia de hoy, que es un lodazal de corrupción, ineficiencia, desorganización y que esta muy, muy lejos de cualquier estandar de vida de un pais medianito de Europa.



Mira no justifiques la subida de precios que nos ha metido Sanchez. Pagamos más por todo por comprar petróleo y gas a EEUU, con petróleo ruso estaríamos mejor económicamente, no me cuentes milongas que no cuela . Tu eres otro que te vas a quedar con 3 palmos de narices cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, y EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero cómo puedes decir eso?
> 
> Quizás lo digas por los ejercicios propagandísticos que Putin ha hecho en algunas ocasiones, simulando enfrentarse a los mismos oligarcas que él en realidad defiende para que mantengan X puestos de trabajo en alguna fábrica y lo muestran en sus TV.
> 
> ...



En esto no hay mas que medir el "factor puta"

Cuantas putas rusas hay en estados unidos y cuantas putas americanas hay en rusia?
Cambia estados unidos por cualquier pais europeo (incluida españa) 

Yo conozco algun ruso con estudios y me comentaban que el tema era el siguiente, que quieres estudiar ingenieria de minas? muy bien, universidad gratis pero al terminar te vas destinado al culo del mundo de siberia a pagar el favor. Como no tengas contactos a alto nivel, te toca comer mierda a paletadas. Por eso los que podian estaban desesperados por pillar la visa Schengen y largarse con viento fresco

O la vez que un compañero de curro visitaba una fabrica y en los laboratorios solo curraban mujeres jovenes guapetonas, y le preguntaba al jefe de laboratorio y le decia que eso era asi, que las "entrevistas de trabajo" las hacia el director personalmente y que aquello era su haren personal, que tampoco habia que darle demasiada importancia a tener que hacer unas mamaditas para pillar el curro

Ojo, que el sistema americano tambien es jodido de cojones. Al final tanto da no tener servicios o no poder permitirtelos. Pero aun asi, si me dan a elegir, de cabeza pa los estados unidos


----------



## EGO (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> En USA hay problemas sociales muy, muy serios y mucha desigualdad, y todo lo que quieras. Esto es así y es un problema muy gordo que van a tener que afrontar porque no se sostiene. Sin embargo, parten de un nivel de riqueza varios cuerpos por encima de el de la Federación rusa a dia de hoy, que es un lodazal de corrupción, ineficiencia, desorganización y que esta muy, muy lejos de cualquier estandar de vida de un pais medianito de Europa.



Los problemas sociales en USA son culpa de los mismos que en España: rojos de mierda y marronoides.

Es curioso que en estados donde mantiene a esa chusma bajo tacon funcionen de puta madre,mientras que donde pululan libremente son estercoleros.

España es el ejemplo.Sin rojos y todos blancos llega al 8º puesto mundial y en cuanto los rojos regresaron todo se fue a la mierda,ademas de que nos han metido millones de chimpances que no valen ni para sacarlos en un circo.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Otro troll de guardia que envian a ensuciar el hilo con estupideces.
> 
> ¿Los rusos sacan a los CM de algun centro de discapacitados mentales o que?



Osea que es una estupidez decir que la gasolina yanqui es más cara que la gasolina rusa? diselo a tu presidente Sanchez. España no es una potencia económica para sancionar a Rusia, esa es la realidad. Que se beba EEUU su petróleo. Basta de tomar el pelo a los españoles. Ego, donde te has metido? has desaparecido? no te veo. hay que debatir por el bien de los asalariados del pais, nos quieren vacunar a todos por lo criminal, debemos mantenernos firme contra los politicos radicales que tenemos en la actualidad.


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Madre mia, vaya sarta de sandwces. Por eso habia ostias por irse a vivir a la URRS y no a USA no te jode.



El experimento ya se hizo, partir un país con la misma capacidad socioeconómica en dos , dividido por un muro, un bloque ruso y el otro occidental .

Adivina a que bloque pertenecían los que saltaban el muro para cambiar de bando.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Osea que es una estupidez decir que la gasolina yanqui es más cara que la gasolina rusa? diselo a tu presidente Sanchez. España no es una potencia económica para sancionar a Rusia, esa es la realidad. Que se beba EEUU su petróleo. Basta de tomar el pelo a los españoles



Pues a día de hoy en PIB ahi ahi están a la par Rusia y España, teniendo rusia el triple de población. Creeme, se nota. Esa es la medida justa y exacta de como se vive en Rusia, igual que en españa/3


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (18 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El experimento ya se hizo, partir un país con la misma capacidad socioeconómica en dos , dividido por un muro, un bloque ruso y el otro occidental .
> 
> Adivina a que bloque pertenecían los que saltaban el muro de una parte a la otra.



No te olvides que en Korea aun andan con eso.


----------



## Nicors (18 May 2022)

El embajador de Armenia contactó con el enlace independentista del Kremlin


Avet Adont, ahora viceministro de Exteriores armenio, se reunió en Barcelona con Víctor Terradellas, el hombre que buscaba los puentes con Rusia. Quería apoyo por el conflicto de Nagorno-Karabaj a cambio de reconocer la independencia de Cataluña




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## El cogorzas (18 May 2022)

Buenérrimo el análisis pormenorizado de esta alta tecnología turkmongola


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Pues a día de hoy en PIB ahi ahi están a la par Rusia y España, teniendo rusia el triple de población. Creeme, se nota. Esa es la medida justa y exacta de como se vive en Rusia, igual que en españa/3



Eso son números de la economía yanqui, se han querido cargar el rublo y no han podido. Hay más ruso que quieren a Putin, te están engañando, de que me sirve un PIB yanqui?, si me vende la gasolina más caro que Rusia, te están haciendo trampas. Mi PIB es mi sueldo, y ahora me cuesta más llegar a fin de mes, igual tu tienes un sueldo de puta madre y no te importa que suban la gasolina a 3€ el litro. estoy en mi derecho a opinar según lo que cobra cada español ¿no?


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Pues a día de hoy en PIB ahi ahi están a la par Rusia y España, teniendo rusia el triple de población. Creeme, se nota. Esa es la medida justa y exacta de como se vive en Rusia, igual que en españa/3



Pero el 90% de ese PIB esta en manos de unos cientos de oligarcas, el resto de la poblacion vive como en africa

Yo he trabajado en Angola, uno de los paises mas caros del mundo, un apartamento en Luanda en zona medio decente te sale por 10.000 euros al mes, comer en un restaurante normalito a precios de Londres. Viendo el "nivel de vida" parece que aquello es Suiza y luego vas alli y es un estercolero como el resto del africa subsahariana

Uno de los proyectos que hice fue para la famosa Isabel dos Santos, hija de un presidente del pais, con la nariz metida en todos los fregaos, para montar cualquier tipo de negocio en el pais habia que darle el 30% asi por la cara, "mujer emprendedora del año", no te jode, cuando controla los resortes administrativos del pais y si no da el "nihil obstat" no hay permiso


----------



## Tales. (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso son números de la economía yanqui, se han querido cargar el rublo y no han podido. Hay más ruso que quieren a Putin, te están engañando, de que me sirve un PIB yanqui?, si me vende la gasolina más caro que Rusia, te están haciendo trampas. Mi PIB es mi sueldo, y ahora me cuesta más llegar a fin de mes, igual tu tienes un sueldo de puta madre y no te importa que suban la gasolina a 3€ el litro. estoy en mi derecho a opinar según lo que cobra cada español ¿no?



El PIB es un invento de la OTAN, sí. 

Los follaputins son el mismo sustrato social del que se alimenta el chavismo, gente extremadamente tonta con pensamiento mágico.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 May 2022)

Rusia es la nueva Cuba. Los comunistas que solo han nacido y crecido en países con economías descentralizadas vitoreando sus supuestas virtudes mientras que hablas con cualquier cubano (que no esté coaccionado, a sueldo o sea de la élite privilegiada) y echa pestes del comunismo. Putin no quiere que Ucrania se occidentalice porque sería una ventana para que su población se dé cuenta del lodazal en el que viven y se les rebelen ¿Por qué los oligarcas rusos roban el dinero en Rusia, pero lo gastan en Occidente? Y las anécdotas de soldados rusos que no sabían ni qué era un retrete y cuando se lo explicaron trataron de llevárselos para ponerlos en sus chabolas eran de PENA. No se puede dejar que esa cleptocracia corrupta y ruinosa se extienda ni un centímetro más


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ojo, que el sistema americano tambien es jodido de cojones. Al final tanto da no tener servicios o no poder permitirtelos. Pero aun asi, si me dan a elegir, de cabeza pa los estados unidos



Es incomparablemente superior al ruso en conjunto. No hay ni lugar a la duda.

Aparte no es cierto que no hay asistencia social en EEUU. La hay y muy fuerte pero depende de administraciones locales y hay grandes diferencias entre ciudades y Estados. En Rusia es la cebolla cocida.

Además es que cuando esta gente abducida por Putin hablan de occidente lo hacen como si fuera algo monolítico. En común hay cosas, pero también grandes diferencias entre países. Eso desde el Kremlin lo tratan como una debilidad, todas las libertades en general las tratan así desde China y Rusia y aunque estas libertades y sistemas de seguridad jurídica ofrecen puertas de entrada para su troleo (a veces preocupantes), son también las que dan una ventaja competitiva que además va a aumentar, porque Rusia ahora mismo está en un proceso involutivo que veremos donde termina pero pinta mal.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El PIB es un invento de la OTAN, sí.
> 
> Los follaputins son el mismo sustrato social del que se alimenta el chavismo, gente extremadamente tonta con pensamiento mágico.



Así es, lo yanqui es asqueroso, siempre nos hacen trampa. El caso del Sahara y la bajada de pantalones de Sanchez es clarísimo. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, todos los proyanquis españoles se van a tener que esconder. Cuando se darán cuenta que EEUU solo tiene intereses, incluso con un conflicto contra España, no dudará en utilizar las bases para bombardearnos. No conozco otro pais como EEUU en conflictos armados internacionales de suministrar armas en ambos bandos para que se maten. EEUU y sus élites solo conocen el negocio y amor al dinero.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia es la nueva Cuba. Los comunistas que solo han nacido y crecido en países con economías descentralizadas vitoreando sus supuestas virtudes mientras que hablas con cualquier cubano (que no esté coaccionado, a sueldo o sea de la élite privilegiada) y echa pestes del comunismo. Putin no quiere que Ucrania se occidentalice porque sería una ventana para que su población se dé cuenta del lodazal en el que viven y se les rebelen ¿Por qué los oligarcas rusos roban el dinero en Rusia, pero lo gastan en Occidente? Y las anécdotas de soldados rusos que no sabían ni qué era un retrete y cuando se lo explicaron trataron de llevárselos para ponerlos en sus chabolas eran de PENA. No se puede dejar que esa cleptocracia corrupta y ruinosa se extienda ni un centímetro más



Si, como que los yanquis no invertían en Rusia ¿te suena McDonalds?


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es incomparablemente superior al ruso en conjunto. No hay ni lugar a la duda.
> 
> Aparte no es cierto que no hay asistencia social en EEUU. La hay y muy fuerte pero depende de administraciones locales y hay grandes diferencias entre ciudades y Estados. En Rusia es la cebolla cocida.
> 
> Además es que cuando esta gente abducida por Putin hablan de occidente lo hacen como si fuera algo monolítico. En común hay cosas, pero también grandes diferencias entre países. Eso desde el Kremlin lo tratan como una debilidad, todas las libertades en general las tratan así desde China y Rusia y aunque estas libertades y sistemas de seguridad jurídica ofrecen puertas de entrada para su troleo (a veces preocupantes), son también las que dan una ventaja competitiva que además va a aumentar, porque Rusia ahora mismo está en un proceso involutivo que veremos donde termina pero pinta mal.



Eso lo consiguen metiendo por cojones a que todo el planeta tenga que comer con sus dólares. Los yanquis son uno gandules y han conseguido que el esclavo chino trabaje a cambio de los cromos que imprimen los yanquis más trampas de poker yanqui, no gracias. Cuando se pongan de acuerdo China y Rusia para comerciar en sus monedas, los EEUU le va a entrar diarrea.


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia es la nueva Cuba. Los comunistas que solo han nacido y crecido en países con economías descentralizadas vitoreando sus supuestas virtudes mientras que hablas con cualquier cubano (que no esté coaccionado, a sueldo o sea de la élite privilegiada) y echa pestes del comunismo. Putin no quiere que Ucrania se occidentalice porque sería una ventana para que su población se dé cuenta del lodazal en el que viven y se les rebelen ¿Por qué los oligarcas rusos roban el dinero en Rusia, pero lo gastan en Occidente? Y las anécdotas de soldados rusos que no sabían ni qué era un retrete y cuando se lo explicaron trataron de llevárselos para ponerlos en sus chabolas eran de PENA. No se puede dejar que esa cleptocracia corrupta y ruinosa se extienda ni un centímetro más



Y si rusia fura comunista...pero macho es que no lo es es que es todo lo contrario


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia es la nueva Cuba. Los comunistas que solo han nacido y crecido en países con economías descentralizadas vitoreando sus supuestas virtudes mientras que hablas con cualquier cubano (que no esté coaccionado, a sueldo o sea de la élite privilegiada) y echa pestes del comunismo. Putin no quiere que Ucrania se occidentalice porque sería una ventana para que su población se dé cuenta del lodazal en el que viven y se les rebelen ¿Por qué los oligarcas rusos roban el dinero en Rusia, pero lo gastan en Occidente? Y las anécdotas de soldados rusos que no sabían ni qué era un retrete y cuando se lo explicaron trataron de llevárselos para ponerlos en sus chabolas eran de PENA. No se puede dejar que esa cleptocracia corrupta y ruinosa se extienda ni un centímetro más



Yo es lo que pensaba de las lavadoras, seguro que piensan que son entes autónomos, cuando se enteren que necesitan toma de agua, desague y electricidad a más de jabon lo flipan.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Y si rusia fura comunista...pero macho es que no lo es es que es todo lo contrario



De doy toda la razón, fue envenenada por el proyanqui Gorbachov, así EEUU lo tiene más fácil para robar a todo los paises del planeta. Cuando le sale de los huevos te mete una guerra donde les apetece o mediante su OMS nos meten otra plandemia. El negocio de EEUU son la venta de armas y vacunas.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, como que los yanquis no invertían en Rusia ¿te suena McDonalds?



Claro que los yanquis invierten en Rusia, porque es un país prácticamente en vías de desarrollo y llevas allí un negocio muy maduro y tienes una ventaja competitiva brutal contra los negocios locales que apenas tienen "know how"


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es incomparablemente superior al ruso en conjunto. No hay ni lugar a la duda.
> 
> Aparte no es cierto que no hay asistencia social en EEUU. La hay y muy fuerte pero depende de administraciones locales y hay grandes diferencias entre ciudades y Estados. En Rusia es la cebolla cocida.
> 
> Además es que cuando esta gente abducida por Putin hablan de occidente lo hacen como si fuera algo monolítico. En común hay cosas, pero también grandes diferencias entre países. Eso desde el Kremlin lo tratan como una debilidad, todas las libertades en general las tratan así desde China y Rusia y aunque estas libertades y sistemas de seguridad jurídica ofrecen puertas de entrada para su troleo (a veces preocupantes), son también las que dan una ventaja competitiva que además va a aumentar, porque Rusia ahora mismo está en un proceso involutivo que veremos donde termina pero pinta mal.



Es que lo que mucha gente no sabe es que en china no hay seguridad social ni pension del estado y en rusia algo hay pero como si no lo hubiese

Estados unidos gasta en sanidad por capita mucho mas que españa, el problema es que la mayoria se queda en las aseguradoras, bufetes de abogados y administracion. Es algo que no entiendo, porque podrian tener una sanidad publica estilo europea y gastando menos

Los rusos son una cultura de esclavos, llevan asi 1000 años y no van a cambiar, como dices veremos donde acaban


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 May 2022)

Con tantos años de comunismo ningún país se recupera fácilmente, así que es normal el nivel de pobreza ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Finlandia envió hoy su solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN. Tienen algunas de las mejores artillerías de Europa. Aquí hay un video de ellos practicando. Al ruso mejor no se le ocurre intentar nada.


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia es la nueva Cuba. Los comunistas que solo han nacido y crecido en países con economías descentralizadas vitoreando sus supuestas virtudes mientras que hablas con cualquier cubano (que no esté coaccionado, a sueldo o sea de la élite privilegiada) y echa pestes del comunismo. Putin no quiere que Ucrania se occidentalice porque sería una ventana para que su población se dé cuenta del lodazal en el que viven y se les rebelen



Esta es una de las razones principales por las que empezó esto, lo he dicho muchas veces por el floro. Putin perdía el control económico y político sobre Ucrania si se firmaba la adhesión a la UE en 2013 y ahí empezó todo a desmadrarse.

En Ucrania veían a Polonia y a Bielorrusia y en 2013 ya tenían más que claro que preferían el camino de Polonia. A día de hoy Ucrania sería miembro de la UE y empezarían a verse mejoras.

Bielorrusia entonces estaría en las mismas, ya no sería posible de controlar para la cortesana de Putin. El día que Bielorrusia firmara su adhesión a la UE no terminarían los problemas para los señores neofeudales rusos, empezarían. Su misma población, en la zona nordoccidental primero y después en las que tocan Bielorrusia y Ucrania empezaría a reclamar lo mismo. Es lógico. La cebolla cocida es una mierda para todos menos para los que manejan el cortijo.

Es el origen de todo. No lo de la OTAN, lo de la OTAN fue posterior porque en ese momento (hasta 2013) el consenso político en Europa era rechazar la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 May 2022)

Pero no me lo compareis con USA. 

En USA tienes que ser muy trash para no poder conseguir curro en otra ciudad/estado y vivir en un joe-motel con lo suficiente y un coche de 1000$ que es mejor que lo que conseguirá jamás un Dimitri Oblyat.

Y siempre hay un horizonte al que puedes remar. Te puedes sacar el carnét de camión con un préstamo o especializarte en gestión y maquinaria de granjas de leche o cualquier otro nicho. 

Los sistemas de asistencia sociales y médicos son para casos realmente jodidos y vas a ver a genete de edad que tiene que trabajar, pero eso es culpa de ellos o de la mala suerte (o que no se cubrieron con mutualidades o no cuidaron loas lazos familiares) y el sistema tiene algunas redes de caída como MedicAid, MediCare y una amplia implantación de la caridad y las fundaciones. 

Éticamente y como sociedad son incomparables. Por eso todo el que está en Rusia quiere marcharse. Nula planificación, mala educación, mucha corrupción, poca cohesión social, pésimos servicios, pésima implantación tecnológica, nula reinversión de unos ingresos de las materias primas y combustibles vendidos, que están secuestrados. 

Pero lo peor es que son BORREGOS, pero mucho, son borregazos que se dejan pastorear. Tanto orgullo que tienen y son borreguísimos. Se llevan a la gente por manifestarse 4 gatos, les envenenan a sus reformistas, los oligarcas les chulean, pero solo pensan en pastar ese día y al siguiente y en el padefo (paso de follones).


----------



## OvEr0n (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso se lo preguntas a los 3 millones de parados que hay en España, a ver cuantos se queda los EEUU y cuantos se queda la Rusia de Putin. En EEUU pisas frontera sin trabajo y te meten una patada en el culo que saltas de nuevo el charco, en Rusia de la URSS te dan un plato de sopa y te buscan trabajo. La diferencia es notable.



Deja de decir sandeces desde tu vision comunista viviendo en la comodidad capitalista. Sigo ansioso de que nos expliques el porqué de que la gente se jugara la vida por irse de la urss si alli se inflaban a sopa segun tu. Madre mia la pedrada mental que teneis algunos.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Claro que los yanquis invierten en Rusia, porque es un país prácticamente en vías de desarrollo y llevas allí un negocio muy maduro y tienes una ventaja competitiva brutal contra los negocios locales que apenas tienen "know how"



Con la guerra de Ucrania los yanquis han metido la gamba, se han quedado sin McDonalds. quieren hacerle un pulso económico a Rusia y la han cagado. De momento Hungría no traga. Ah! y que sepas que los medios de desinformación españoles mienten, quién corta el gas ruso son los ucranianos para que la UE le compre a EEUU  nunca le ganarás al poker con trampa y faroles a los yanquis son más listo que los europeos pero más tontos que los rusos. Juega al ajedrez de la escuela rusa, serás más inteligente.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Deja de decir sandeces desde tu vision comunista viviendo en la comodidad capitalista. Sigo ansioso de que nos expliques el porqué de que la gente se jugara la vida por irse de la urss si alli se inflaban a sopa segun tu. Madre mia la pedrada mental que teneis algunos.



El chiste clasico

Exiliado de la union sovietica en estados unidos currando en la fabrica, le pregunta un americano "Y que tal las cosas en la union sovietica?", "no me podia quejar" "y entonces porque te has venido aqui?" "porque aqui si que me puedo quejar"


----------



## Cui Bono (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Esta es una de las razones principales por las que empezó esto, lo he dicho muchas veces por el floro. Putin perdía el control económico y político sobre Ucrania si se firmaba la adhesión a la UE en 2013 y ahí empezó todo a desmadrarse.
> 
> En Ucrania veían a Polonia y a Bielorrusia y en 2013 ya tenían más que claro que preferían el camino de Polonia. A día de hoy Ucrania sería miembro de la UE y empezarían a verse mejoras.
> 
> ...



Es feudalismo. El PIB per cápita en UKR es la mitad. Los señores feudales no solo saquean sus "naciones hermanas" sino que encima se lo restriegan y se rebotan si allí el idioma local se impone en escuelas aunque se mantenga el ruso como idioma franco. 

No querer a tu señor es delíto que merece muerte, lo vemos en las retransmisiones de la tele rusa: hay que castigar al pueblo ucraniano, por morder la mano del Señor. Y los haylos buenos, así que hay que cercenar las manzanas podridas (desnazificar) y dejar vivir a los buenos sirvientes (con la mitad del PIB, claro). 

Lo hemos visto con los de Azov (los quieren castigar por no amar al señorito ruso, nada de prisioneros de guerra que defendían su tierra), con el grano de Jerson-Melitopol (directamente lo han robado y llevado a Crimea, es suyo, es del Señor). Es puro y duro supremacismo. 

El que Ucrania prospere en la UE e incluso se fortifique es considerado como un robo a los rusos. Necesitan ser la URSS de nuevo porque en tiempo pasado no se sentían tan inferiores respecto a Occidente y la propaganda fomentada por sus élites lo promueve.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Deja de decir sandeces desde tu vision comunista viviendo en la comodidad capitalista. Sigo ansioso de que nos expliques el porqué de que la gente se jugara la vida por irse de la urss si alli se inflaban a sopa segun tu. Madre mia la pedrada mental que teneis algunos.



No has contestado a lo que pregunto ¿que pasa con los parados que hay en el capitalismo español? como tu tienes dinero que se jodan los demás, así funciona España. Ya he conocido gente como tú, chuleando de un buen empleo y luego en despidos fulminante ir a CCOO a buscar sus derechos, jaja. Mucho sinvergüenza insolidario hay en España.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con tantos años de comunismo ningún país se recupera fácilmente, así que es normal el nivel de pobreza ruso.



Igual que la miseria que hay en EEUU y que ocultan bajo la alfombra roja de Hollywood. hay más pobres en EEUU que en Rusia.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Polux, a Rusia le preocupa que China entre en la OTAN pues desplazaría la hegemonía yanqui  en venta de armamento. Finlandia y Suecia son 2 mierdas más de la devaluada UE.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Igual que la miseria que hay en EEUU y que ocultan bajo la alfombra roja de Hollywood. hay más pobres en EEUU que en Rusia.



Ni idea de cual es la cantidad yanki, pero lo de Rusia me recuerda a Andalucía.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con tantos años de comunismo ningún país se recupera fácilmente, así que es normal el nivel de pobreza ruso.



Dubai en 1991 y en 2016.... Estamos en el 2022 y los Jeques de Dubai compran rusas a bajo costo 






Rusia no se desarrolla porque es una criminal, mafiosa, corrupta proxeneta dictadura bananera de mierda 

Con el dinero que han recibido con la venta de petroleo y gas deberían ser un Dubai gigante en lugar de eso son una Zimbawe con armas nucleares


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ni idea de cual es la cantidad yanki, pero lo de Rusia me recuerda a Andalucía.



Pues en Andalucia te bebes un chato de vino y se te van las penas, jaja. Ya le gustaría a los yanquis y rusos tener la alegría de un andaluz que es la alegría de España.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Los rusos no son capaces ni de darle a la pieza 777


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pues en Andalucia te bebes un chato de vino y se te van las penas, jaja. Ya le gustaría a los yanquis y rusos tener la alegría de un andaluz que es la alegría de España.



Teniendo en cuenta el paro, los ERES y demás, lo dudo mucho... solo hay corrupción.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Polux, a Rusia le preocupa que China entre en la OTAN pues desplazaría la hegemonía yanqui  en venta de armamento. Finlandia y Suecia son 2 mierdas más de la devaluada UE.



Parece que conoces poco a dichos paises ... Suecia es uno de los mayores exportadores de armamento del mundo . Finlandia tiene una de las mejores y mas importantes reservas militares. No son paises ofensivos, pero visto el panorama de Rusia que se ha empantanado en su nuevo Afganistan en Ucrania, ni me imagino el ridiculo que haria si intentara entrar en dichos paises. 

Y los ejercitos de dichos paises ya llevan entrenandose y tenian acuerdos OTAN desde hace años. 

Por otro lado la excusa q tenia Rusia para atacar Ucrania que era la de evitar una frontera con pais OTAN, ha sido un plan sin fisuras, ahora tiene mas territorio a defender


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Rusia no se desarrolla porque es una criminal, mafiosa, corrupta proxeneta dictadura bananera de mierda



Esa es la desgracia en lo que se ha convertido la URRS por culpa del traidor proyanqui Gorbachov. Así quedan todos los paises tocados por los EEUU y su capitalismo radical. Ahora compramos su petróleo y pronto los asalariados no podremos mover el coche por culpa de la subida continua de la gasolina, solo movilizarán los coches los politicos y ricos de España. Así funciona el capitalismo yanqui, su misión arruinar la economía de la UE con la mentira de las sanciones económicas a Rusia. El que desobedezca a EEUU se le considerará un terrorista eje del mal.


----------



## Wein (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que lo que mucha gente no sabe es que en china no hay seguridad social ni pension del estado y en rusia algo hay pero como si no lo hubiese
> 
> Estados unidos gasta en sanidad por capita mucho mas que españa, el problema es que la mayoria se queda en las aseguradoras, bufetes de abogados y administracion. Es algo que no entiendo, porque podrian tener una sanidad publica estilo europea y gastando menos
> 
> Los rusos son una cultura de esclavos, llevan asi 1000 años y no van a cambiar, como dices veremos donde acaban



En China sí hay pensión del estado y sanidad mas o menos pública, y cada año o cada lustro es mejor su sistema al contrario que va a pasar en occidente.


----------



## Cuscarejo (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El despiste el tuyo, juegan contigo al poker yanqui, te hacen trampas, te roban todo lo que llevas encima, y luego te vas contento a casa.  tienes que dejar de ver tanta película yanqui, entiendo que es difícil en España donde todo es yanqui. No te dejes engañar por el sueño americano, es una trampa para que te conformes con los miserables sueldos que dan. Un empresario nunca tendrá dinero para sus trabajadores, hace años que los conozco y se como actúan.



Habría que cobrarte por cada respuesta que escribes, seguro que entonces pensarías más y hablarías menos.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 May 2022)

Qué tufo a otanista lameculos yanqui hace este hilo, bis bis... chuchos mover la colita que el amo yanqui os trae pienso.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

*Petro Poroshenko: "Ucrania frenó a Rusia porque el ejército se entrenó con la OTAN"*
El ex presidente de Ucrania dice que el líder ruso se está transformando en un nuevo Kim Jong-un "y Rusia en una nueva Corea del Norte"

La invasión ha trastocado el escenario político de Ucrania como si lo hubiera sacudido la fuerza de un tsunami. Figuras que antaño se significaron por su militancia pro rusa ahora despotrican de Vladimir Putin, los oligarcas que principalmente se ceñían a engrosar su cuenta corriente han decidido emplear sus recursos en asistir al ejército local y las rivalidades políticas se han aparcado para frenar a las fuerzas de ocupación.

Hace pocos meses, Petro Poroshenko se enfrentaba a una controvertida acusación por "traición" que le podía acarrear una pena máxima de 15 años de cárcel. El ex presidente de Ucrania decidió regresar al país para hacer frente a la acusación, que considera un "montaje político", justo en enero, ignorando las crecientes amenazas rusas contra el país. *"Vengo a luchar por Ucrania"*, dijo en aquel entonces.

Como en otras muchas cuestiones, la arremetida rusa ha arrinconado el caso judicial y enterrado -al menos de momento- la pugna que mantenía con su sucesor, el actual presidente Volodimir Zelenski, el mismo que le derrotó en los comicios de hace tres años. En vez de frecuentar los tribunales, *Poroshenko ha pasado a mostrarse en las calles de Kiev con un AK-47* en las manos y prodigarse en las trincheras, convirtiéndose en uno de los promotores de varias unidades militares de la Defensa Territorial.

Jefe de estado entre 2014 y 2019, el acaudalado empresario es una figura clave de la política local desde hace dos décadas. Fue ministro de Exteriores y de Comercio, aliado clave del ex presidente *Victor Yushencko*, uno de los promotores de la Revolución Naranja y de la que forzó la huida de *Viktor Yanukovich.*

Como presidente, tuvo que lidiar con el inicio de la actual guerra bajo un escenario totalmente diferente al actual y *llegó a firmar el tratado de Minsk con Putin*, al que conoce desde principios de la actual centuria y de quien dice que ha sufrido una transformación radical.

Usted ha conocido a Putin durante muchos años, estamos hablando de un personaje que llegó a ser considerado "socio estratégico" de Europa. ¿Cómo explica el cambio al que hemos asistido?Le voy a dar un ejemplo. Cuando ya era presidente electo acudí a Normandía en junio de 2014 con todos los líderes del mundo que celebraban el (70) aniversario del desembarco. Allí estaban más de 120 dirigentes de todo el mundo, desde la reina de Inglaterra al presidente *Barack Obama.* La cola de la gente (los dirigentes) que quería estrecharle la mano a Obama era mucho más corta que la de aquellos que buscaban saludar a Putin. Y me dije: pero este presidente y este jefe de Gobierno están esperando a darle la mano a Putin sabiendo que hace sólo unas semanas ha atacado mi país. La situación cambió en poco tiempo. A los pocos meses, en la reunión del G7 en Australia, nadie quería estar a su lado. En estos ocho años Putin, paso a paso, *se está transformando en el líder de corea del Norte, Kim Jong-un*, y Rusia en una nueva Corea del Norte. Pero con muchas más armas nucleares y más recursos energéticos. Han pasado a ser tóxicos, a estar aislados.

¿Cree usted que la prioridad para Ucrania debería ser conseguir un tratado de paz con Rusia que ponga fin al conflicto y evite más muertes, o intentar recuperar los territorios ocupados, como comienza a escucharse en muchas esferas políticas del país? Imagine que le pregunta a la población de Madrid o Málaga que si quieren conseguir la calma tienen que renunciar a las Rías Bajas, a Cataluña o Castilla león. Una mayoría diría: no, no, no. Porque este no es un asunto en el que se pueda llegar a un compromiso. La integridad territorial de un país no permite concesiones. Sería muy peligroso que se aceptara este precedente, que un país puede cambiar las fronteras recurriendo a la fuerza. Sí, ocurrió con anterioridad, con Hitler. Si el agresor te agarra el dedo también querrá el brazo. Si decimos: vamos a alimentar un poco al cocodrilo. Acabará comiéndote. *No hay que fiarse de Putin y no hay que tenerle miedo, como hicimos nosotros durante estos ocho años.*Pero usted firmó un acuerdo de paz con él en 2014 que en cierta manera mantenía territorios ucranianos bajo ocupación.No, no, no. 

¿Qué era lo que proponía el tratado de Minsk? Un alto el fuego, la retirada de las tropas extranjeras de nuestro territorio, el desarme de las formaciones paramilitares ilegales, la retirada de la artillería y las armas pesadas, la liberación de los prisioneros y obtener el control de las fronteras ucranianas. Yo sabía que Putin no iba a cumplir esas promesas, pero las había firmado. Tenía las garantías (internacionales) de que si no lo hacía se le aplicarían sanciones. ¿Qué conseguimos con Minsk? Tiempo para construir nuestro nuevo ejército, porque en 2014 no teníamos ejército. Lo tuvimos a partir de 2017, 2018 y 2019. En 2017 mi administración comenzó a comprar Javelin (los misiles anti tanque que tantas bajas están causando a los blindados rusos). En 2019 firme con Erdogan (el presidente de Turquía) la compra de Bayraktar (los efectivos drones turcos). Recibimos nueva munición, desarrollamos el nuevo misil Neptuno (el mismo que hundió al buque insignia ruso, el crucero Moskva). *Lo que gané con Minsk fueron siete años de desarrollo de Ucrania*, tanto en el terreno de la seguridad como en lo económico. Fíjese, antes de firmar el acuerdo asistíamos a una caída dramática de nuestro Producto Interior Bruto. Tras la firma registramos más de cuatro años de crecimiento económico. Además, pudimos construir el estado, empezando por la ley anticorrupción y terminando por la descentralización. Hasta octubre de 2014 todo el mundo tenía miedo de decir que Rusia era el país agresor y nadie usaba la palabra "guerra". Decían que era un conflicto en el este de Ucrania. 
¿Qué conflicto? Era una agresión del ejército ruso. Necesitaba tiempo y el apoyo de la comunidad internacional. Eso fue lo que ganamos con Minsk.

¿Cómo es posible que en 2014 el ejército ucraniano no existiera? Ustedes heredaron de la Unión Soviética más de 4.000 tanques, más de 5.000 vehículos blindados, mil aviones de combate, llegaron a tener un portaaviones (que ahora sirve en la marina china).Porque el ejército ucraniano fue destruido por las autoridades ucranianas. Vendieron todas las armas y el material militar. Todo fue corrupción. No daban dinero al ejército, nunca lo reformaron.

¿Sabe usted por qué hemos conseguido frenar al ejército ruso que tiene diez veces más presupuesto que el de Ucrania? Porque yo *construí el nuevo ejército ucraniano basándome en los parámetros de la OTAN* mientras que Rusia sigue con el sistema soviético. Cuando me eligieron presidente había una ley que prohibía a cualquier miembro de la OTAN entrar en el ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. Lo descubrí cuando envié a una delegación al ministerio y me llamaron para decir que no podían entrar, que eso era lo que decía la ley. En tres meses habíamos firmado un acuerdo para establecer el centro de entrenamiento de Yavoriv (en Leópolis, bombardeado en varias ocasiones por los misiles rusos), donde se estableció un batallón completo de EEUU e Inglaterra. Hoy tenemos un ejército ucraniano moderno, motivado y heroico.

¿Cómo explica que Putin se lanzar a esta invasión general de Ucrania ahora y no en 2014, cuando usted mismo dice que el país carecía de ejército?Porque se ha convertido en un loco maniático. Una persona normal no iniciaría este tipo de guerra que puede dejar cientos de miles de civiles muertos y dejarte en la Historia como otro Hitler. *Putin se considera ahora como una especie de emperador o Dios*. Ya no es sólo el líder de un país. Quiere crear un nuevo imperio (ruso) o recrear al Unión Soviética y para ello necesita a Ucrania. Además, esta guerra es un medio para intentar solucionar los problemas internos de Rusia, (desviar la atención) de una economía ineficaz, la ausencia de democracia y libertad, demostrando su fuerza militar en el extranjero.

¿No le preocupa que si Putin se siente arrinconado o cree que puede ser derrotado en esta guerra pueda recurrir a su armamento nuclear? Llevan semanas aludiendo a esa amenaza.No, no lo hará porque no vamos a atacar su territorio. Lo que tienen que hacer los rusos es comprender que este es un callejón sin salida para su país. Es su responsabilidad y no sólo de Putin. Es cierto que él dio la orden de atacar, pero *el que está violando y asesinando es el soldado ruso*. Viajando por el país me he dado cuenta de que las ciudades organizaron de forma individual su defensa y me percaté de la importancia que adquirieron figuras locales como los alcaldes en ese esfuerzo. 

¿Tiene algo que ver con la descentralización que fue implementada por su administración o forma parte de ese espíritu de autogestión que siempre se ha asociado al carácter ucraniano?Nosotros teníamos dos opciones: federalismo o descentralización. Optamos por la segunda. El ejército y la política externa dependen del presidente, pero no tenemos nada que ver con los problemas de los residentes de cada población: electricidad, agua corriente, etc. Desde ese punto de vista cada cual organizó la fortificación y la defensa de su ciudad, sin esperar a ninguna orden porque podía ser que el presidente estuviera ocupado. Yo me reuní con Zelenski el día 27 y en esos tres días (desde el inicio de la invasión) se habían repartido 800 kalashnikovs entre la población. Le dije: tenemos a los tanques en los suburbios de Kiev, *entrega armas al pueblo, convierte a Ucrania en una gran Suiza*. Me dijo que estaba de acuerdo y en un día repartimos 36.000 ametralladoras. Lo de Ucrania fue un gran milagro donde nadie estaba esperando a que le dieran la orden, estaban esperando con sus armas para defender sus casas y sus calles.
Recorrer el este del país también me ha permitido constatar que sigue existiendo una minoría que no oculta su filiación prorrusa. Muchos recuerdan que especialmente en Crimea, la anexión rusa contó con el apoyo mayoritario de la población y del ejército ucraniano que estaba destinado en ese territorio, que se pasó al bando ruso. 

¿Cómo debe afrontar Ucrania esta realidad?Ese es el resultado de los 70 años de la ocupación rusa y soviética que sufrió Ucrania, que promovió la filosofía de los ocupantes. Y también desafortunadamente de la ausencia de una política proucraniana en el estado hasta 2014. Le voy a dar varios datos. Cuando yo fui elegido presidente, sólo un 16% de los ucranianos querían incorporarse a la OTAN. ¡Un 16%! Cuando terminó mi Presidencia era un 64%. ¿Cuántos querían ser miembros de la Unión Europea? Un 32%. 
¿Cuántos querían ser miembros de la unión aduanera con Rusia? Un 29%. Casi al mismo nivel. En 2019, un 73% querían entrar en la Unión Europea. Por supuesto, aquí no hablamos de un 98%. ¿Por qué? Porque Ucrania es una democracia y todo el mundo tiene derecho a expresar su opinión (se refiere a la minoría prorrusa que persiste en el país). 

¿Sabe quien ha tenido una contribución decisiva para el cambio tectónico que ha sufrido la identidad ucraniana? Una sola persona: Putin.
Usted estableció la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana. Desde hace semanas se discute sobre la posible prohibición en Ucrania de la iglesia ortodoxa dependiente del patriarca de Moscú. ¿Está de acuerdo con esta posible medida?No. Creo que el líder de la iglesia rusa (el patriarca Cyril) es un espía de la KGB y es él a quien debe prohibirse el acceso, pero soy un demócrata y no quiero prohibir a ninguna iglesia. Tiene que ser una elección libre del ciudadano. *Pero si es una iglesia rusa hay que llamarla así, iglesia rusa*, no es una iglesia ucraniana bajo el patriarcado de Moscú.

¿No existe el peligro en Ucrania de que la ayuda que está solicitando a voluntarios extranjeros incluya a fuerzas de extrema derecha que al final acaben fuera de control? Fue lo que pasó en Croacia. Allí el Gobierno acabó enfrentándose militarmente al partido neonazi HOS, al que había movilizado para luchar contra los serbios.No hay que confundir lo que ocurrió en 2014 y lo que ocurre ahora, pensando que aquello fue una operación de menor envergadura y ahora es una gran invasión. El primer plan de Putin para crear la "Nueva Rusia" incluía nueve regiones ucranianas y en 2014 intentaron socavar la estabilidad en todas ellas. Pero los paramos. También recurrimos a la ayuda de todo el mundo. Durante los tres primeros meses de aquella guerra el 60% de los combatientes eran liberales, otros conservadores, y otros ultraderechistas. *Pero todos ellos tuvieron que dejar a un lado su ideología y se unieron para proteger el país*. Después de la guerra pudieron presentar sus ideas al pueblo ucraniano. Organizamos una elecciones parlamentarias y muy pocos diputados del bloque nacionalista fueron elegidos.









Petro Poroshenko: "Ucrania frenó a Rusia porque el ejército se entrenó con la OTAN"


La invasión ha trastocado el escenario político de Ucrania como si lo hubiera sacudido la fuerza de un tsunami. Figuras que antaño se significaron por su militancia pro rusa...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que conoces poco a dichos paises ... Suecia es uno de los mayores exportadores de armamento del mundo . Finlandia tiene una de las mejores y mas importantes reservas militares. No son paises ofensivos, pero visto el panorama de Rusia que se ha empantanado en su nuevo Afganistan en Ucrania, ni me imagino el ridiculo que haria si intentara entrar en dichos paises.
> 
> Y los ejercitos de dichos paises ya llevan entrenandose y tenian acuerdos OTAN desde hace años.
> 
> Por otro lado la excusa q tenia Rusia para atacar Ucrania que era la de evitar una frontera con pais OTAN, ha sido un plan sin fisuras, ahora tiene mas territorio a defender



Rusia se va a quedar lo que interese de Ucrania, en ningún momento quiere invadir ni Suecia ni Finlandia. Entrar en la OTAN es someterse a los EEUU, todo el armamento que fabrican los paises que pertenecen a la organización son controlados por los EEUU, no me cuenten milongas de independencia económica fuera de los EEUU, nadie que juegue al ajedrez ruso se las cree, ahora si tu juegas al poker yanqui seguro que las trampas te las tragas sin que te des cuenta. Yo pago más por la gasolina por culpa de Sanchez que traga con EEUU, no es tan difícilmente de entender ¿no? aquí se ve los que vais sobrado de dinero y la insolidaridad que hay entre españoles, que vergüenza de pais. 
Vaya ladrillo que has soltado, escrito por un diario español pagado por los EEUU,  .


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Qué tufo a otanista lameculos yanqui hace este hilo, bis bis... chuchos mover la colita que el amo yanqui os trae pienso.



Pues ale puerta podemita comunista


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Rusia se va a quedar lo que interese de Ucrania, en ningún momento quiere invadir ni Suecia ni Finlandia. Entrar en la OTAN es someterse a los EEUU, todo el armamento que fabrican los paises que pertenecen a la organización son controlados por los EEUU, no me cuenten milongas de independencia económica fuera de los EEUU, nadie que juegue al ajedrez ruso se las cree, ahora si tu juegas al poker yanqui seguro que las trampas te las tragas sin que te des cuenta. Yo pago más por la gasolina por culpa de Sanchez que traga con EEUU, no es tan difícilmente de entender ¿no? aquí se ve los que vais sobrado de dinero y la insolidaridad que hay entre españoles, que vergüenza de pais.



Leete la entrevista de arriba de ti de Petro Poroshenko, era pro ruso, a ver si te aclara las ideas


----------



## Trovador (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El chiste clasico
> 
> Exiliado de la union sovietica en estados unidos currando en la fabrica, le pregunta un americano "Y que tal las cosas en la union sovietica?", "no me podia quejar" "y entonces porque te has venido aqui?" "porque aqui si que me puedo quejar"



Como el chiste de Reagan y Gorbachov que contaba el propio Reagan.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> En China sí hay pensión del estado y sanidad mas o menos pública, y cada año o cada lustro es mejor su sistema al contrario que va a pasar en occidente.



Pension estatal muuuy basica

Y la sanidad publica ni es universal ni es gratuita

Esperanza de vida 73 años frente a 83 en españa 

Mide los parametros que midas estan decadas por detras, que van a mejorar? pues si, han mejorado mucho, precisamente en cuanto han adoptado sistemas privados occidentales

No se en que te basas para decir que en "occidente" el sistema va a empeorar, pero bueno,


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Esa es la desgracia en lo que se ha convertido la URRS por culpa del traidor proyanqui Gorbachov.



Típica explicación bananera = Somos una mierda porque la culpa es de USA 

USA con sus poderes de tecnología reptiliana clasificada hace que países de mierda no dejen de ser países de mierda

Joder siempre con la misma estupidez Gorbachov estaba aplicando las reformas necesarias para modernizar el país que vivía en un sistema que no funcionaba, les estaba condiciendo a la quiebra y desastre la URSS comía trigo de Argentina, Gorbachov quería modernizar la URSS pero fue saboteado y traicionado por lo suyos.

Por eso Rusia es una mierda, por eso las sociedades del tercer mundo no salen del tercer mundo prefieren déspotas matones de mierda como Putin que los tienen hundidos en el sub desarrollo y la miseria y los llevan como imbéciles a morir en guerras fratricidas que no sirven para nada. 

El ejemplo de desarrollo los orcorrusos lo tienen AL LADO = Finlandia


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Para el trolaco a saldo del calvo tan neutral
Brutalsky y el mundo ruso

¿Por qué Rusia no es considerada una nación del primer mundo?








No es una celda de prisión. Es una habitación en el hospital para pacientes con Coronovirus en Chelyabinsk.






Sacerdote ortodoxo ruso había bendecido un cohete espacial. El cohete se estrelló poco después del despegue.






El efectivo confiscado a los funcionarios corruptos debe pesarse, no contarse para ahorrar horas de trabajo.






Después de 30 años de planificación para construir un sistema de metro en Omsk, solo lograron construir un paso subterráneo para peatones.






Media tonelada de cocaína hallada en la escuela diplomática de la embajada rusa en Argentina tenía como destino Rusia vía aviación diplomática

Continua


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Típica explicación bananera = Somos una mierda porque la culpa es de USA
> 
> USA con sus poderes de tecnología reptiliana clasificada hace que países de mierda no dejen de ser países de mierda
> 
> ...



Los yanquis abrieron las puertas a los corruptos rusos a adueñarse de la riqueza del pueblo por la cara. EEUU cuando vea caer su imperio apretará el botón nuclear. No pueden soportar que China en tiempos de paz le coman la tostada, hay que inventarse virus para vacunar y guerras para vender armas. Son una sociedad de zumbados, la gente con pistola en la calle matan a quien consideran que les miran mal. EEUU les encantarían que en la UE entrara en vigor la ley del rifle que tienen ellos, en España habrían tiros por todos lados, sobretodo en las autonomías independentistas.


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

El primer y único prototipo del dron de reparto de correos ruso se suicidó






Nuevo "Muro" de vehículos blindados móviles hecho a medida para los soldados de la Guardia Nacional que se enfrentaron con manifestantes en las calles de Moscú en el pasado






Material adicional: una escultura hecha de estiércol de vaca en Yakutsk









Why do I envy Russia? Am I naive? Is life really brutalsky?


Answer (1 of 4): Samotlor field is the largest oil field in Russia and the sixth largest in the world. It started producing oil in 1969. In fifty years, the field brought many billions of petrodollars to the national budget and minted more than one billionaire. State-owned Rosneft gobbled Mikhai...



www.quora.com


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

*El ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, un desastre geoestratégico para Putin*

Con los dos países nórdicos, que cuentan con un notable potencial militar, la Alianza cerraría el Báltico y debilitaría considerablemente la posición rusa en el noreste de Europa

En una reciente entrevista con motivo de la guerra de Ucrania, *Anders Fogh Rasmussen*, ex primer ministro danés de 2001 a 2007 y secretario general de la OTAN entre 2009 y 2014, aseguraba que, en caso de conflicto armado con la Alianza, *"Rusia sería hecha picadillo"* debido a la diferencia de potencial existente entre las partes.
Con el más que probable ingreso de *Finlandia* y *Suecia* en la organización, ese desequilibrio crecerá aún más. Especialmente desde una perspectiva geoestratégica, ya que si lo que *Vladimir Putin* deseaba con la invasión era garantizar que la *OTAN* no se acercase más a sus fronteras, el resultado está siendo poco menos que desastroso.
Desde ese plano geoestratégico, la Alianza, que lleva 25 años expandiéndose hacia el este, *cerraría con la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia todo el Báltico*, reforzando notablemente su flanco noreste y debilitando la posición rusa en la zona. La OTAN duplicaría sus fronteras con Rusia, y aislaría el enclave ruso de Kaliningrado, que limita al sur con Polonia, al norte con Lituania y tiene a Suecia al otro lado del mar.
En caso de crisis o guerra, la Alianza, con suecos y finlandeses como miembros, podría actuar de forma diferente en toda la región sin tener dos grandes países no alineados en medio de todo. El acceso a Finlandia, en particular, *facilitaría considerablemente el reto de hacer llegar ayuda a las repúblicas bálticas* (Estonia, Letonia y Lituania) en caso de ataque.
"Todo esto crea una dinámica completamente diferente para la capacidad de la OTAN de operar en el Báltico, que es el epicentro del conflicto con *Rusia*, aparte de *Ucrania*, por lo que su importancia no debe subestimarse", ha afirmado Kristian Søby Kristensen, investigador jefe del Centro de Estudios Militares de la Universidad de Copenhague, al canal público danés TV2.
Cabe recordar que *la piedra angular de la Alianza Atlántica es su artículo 5*, que establece que un ataque a un país miembro es un ataque a todos los países miembros, los cuales, por tanto, están obligados a ayudar a la defensa del país atacado, incluso mediante el uso de la fuerza.
El ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN conducirá también a una intensificación de la cooperación nórdica en materia de defensa, donde la principal complicación ha sido siempre que estos dos países estaban fuera de la organización, mientras que *Dinamarca*, *Noruega* e *Islandia* son miembros fundadores. Toda la premisa básica de la división en las políticas de seguridad nórdicas desaparece de un plumazo, con lo que el panorama resultará mucho menos complejo.
Aunque conviene no olvidar el enorme arsenal nuclear de que dispone Putin, *desde una perspectiva puramente militar la OTAN es ya muy superior a Rusia*. De entrada, su presupuesto de defensa combinado es unas 25 veces mayor, tiene cuatro veces más aviones de combate y un total de 29 portaaviones por uno solo de la Armada rusa. Aparte de esto, hay que tener en cuenta el *enorme desgaste sufrido por los rusos en Ucrania*, que también ha dejado en evidencia el estado de deterioro en que se encuentran amplios sectores de su Ejército.
"El desafío militar global frente a Rusia no es uno de fuerza, sino de equilibrio de fuerzas local. Por eso es tan interesante para la OTAN que Suecia y Finlandia estén geográficamente donde están. Al mismo tiempo, *ambos países tienen defensas bien desarrolladas*. La finlandesa en particular es especialmente fuerte y, además, lleva décadas enfocada contra una posible agresión rusa, por lo que está muy preparada en ese sentido en términos de artillería, vigilancia del espacio aéreo y preparación cibernética y de misiles", ha señalado Kristensen.
Las Fuerzas Armadas finlandesas cuentan con unos 200 tanques, así como con 62 aviones de combate F-18. A partir de 2026 recibirán 64 aviones nuevos F-35. En servicio activo hay unas 23.000 personas, pero en caso de ataque se *pueden movilizar hasta 870.000 reservistas, de los cuales 280.000 estarían disponibles de inmediato*. Según fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa finlandés, estas dos últimas cifras son superiores a las de todos los demás países nórdicos juntos e incluso a las de Alemania.
El potencial de Suecia es algo menor, pero en 2017 se *reintrodujo el servicio militar obligatorio para hombres y mujeres* (aunque solo son llamados a filas un tercio de los elegibles), y su primera ministra, la socialdemócrata Magdalena Andersson, anunció poco antes de la invasión rusa que su Gobierno aumentará el gasto militar y alcanzará en breve el objetivo del 2% del PIB (el mismo porcentaje que ya dedica Finlandia). Andersson argumentó, en referencia a Rusia, que la situación de seguridad en la región ha empeorado en los últimos años, por lo que resulta necesario tomar nuevas medidas que contribuyan a proteger el territorio sueco de eventuales agresiones.
Además, *la industria armamentística sueca es una de las más avanzadas del planeta* y cuenta incluso con su propio avión de combate, el Gripen, fabricado por Saab Aerosystems, 100% compatible con los sistemas de la OTAN, y utilizado o encargado, entre otras, por las fuerzas aéreas de Sudáfrica, Brasil, Tailandia, Hungría y la República Checa. En la actualidad, los suecos disponen de unos 70 Gripen JAS-39.
En este sentido, fuentes de la OTAN destacan también la importancia de que gigantes tecnológicos como el finlandés *Nokia* o el sueco *Ericsson* puedan estar a disposición de la organización. Según Mikkel Runge Olesen, investigador del Instituto Danés de Estudios Internacionales (DIIS) especializado en la OTAN y la seguridad en la región del Báltico, "Suecia y Finlandia colaboran con la Alianza desde hace años, por lo que sus defensas están ya equipadas para la cooperación", a diferencia de los países del antiguo bloque del Este, que básicamente contaban con armamento de la era soviética.
"No se trata solo de lo fuertes que puedan ser", ha explicado Olesen, "sino de lo compatibles que sean con lo que ya tiene la OTAN, por lo que *el proceso de adaptación será fácil*".









El ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, un desastre geoestratégico para Putin


En una reciente entrevista con motivo de la guerra de Ucrania, Anders Fogh Rasmussen, ex primer ministro danés de 2001 a 2007 y secretario general de la OTAN entre 2009 y 2014, ase




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Otra de Brutalsky para el animador del calvo

¿Por qué envidio a Rusia? ¿Soy ingenuo? ¿Es la vida realmente brutalsky?








El campo Samotlor es el campo petrolero más grande de Rusia y el sexto más grande del mundo. Comenzó a producir petróleo en 1969. En cincuenta años, el campo aportó muchos miles de millones de petrodólares al presupuesto nacional y acuñó más de un billonario.






Rosneft, de propiedad estatal, engulló el YUKOS de Mikhail Khodorkovsky y se convirtió en una de las compañías petroleras más grandes de Rusia. El año pasado, sus accionistas recibieron dividendos récord en su historia.

Rosneft es el actor principal en la región. Arriba está la foto del barco del CEO de Rosneft, Igor Sechin, que lleva el nombre de Olga, su secretaria, quien luego se convirtió en su segunda esposa. Sechin dijo que no le dio el bote a su secretaria como regalo y demandó con éxito al periódico por difamación.

En lo profundo de Siberia Occidental, Tyumen, el centro administrativo de la región donde se encuentra Samotlor, tiene una población equivalente a la de toda Alaska.

La ciudad más cercana es Omsk, décima ciudad más grande de Rusia, con una población del tamaño de Seattle con los suburbios. Este es el corazón de la industria de extracción de petróleo en Siberia Occidental y en toda Rusia.

La distancia entre Tyumen y Omsk es de 400 millas por la carretera R-402. ¿Podrías pensar que la región lucrativa merece un camino decente?

En cambio, tienen lo que llaman “El camino de la muerte”.

Los camiones se precipitan en las noches oscuras y los días grises en carreteras heladas, expulsando humo denso y adelantando en el carril entrante. Es un carril por sentido en toda su longitud. El número de muertos es uno de los más altos en Rusia.






Durante la mayor parte de su recorrido, la carretera no tiene arcenes, barandillas ni luces. No pasa un solo día sin que la carretera cobre nuevos muertos y mutilados. Especialmente populares son las colisiones frontales al adelantar en el carril opuesto.






Le pregunté a mi novia, nativa de Omsk, qué pensaban los lugareños sobre el Camino de la Muerte. Ella dijo que los padres no permiten que sus hijos adolescentes conduzcan en él, y que hay videos dedicados (literalmente) a trucos de cómo sobrevivir.






¿Cree que el pueblo ruso valora su vida lo suficiente como para exigir a sus funcionarios una carretera segura para conducir? Piensa otra vez.


Continua


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Leete la entrevista de arriba de ti de Petro Poroshenko, era pro ruso, a ver si te aclara las ideas



Un proruso convertido a proyanqui ese truco ya lo conozco y mas del diario de desinformación español proyanqui.


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

¿Cree que el pueblo ruso valora su vida lo suficiente como para exigir a sus funcionarios una carretera segura para conducir? Piensa otra vez.






En lugar de construir barandas, luces y más carriles, hacen que los sacerdotes bendigan tramos particularmente peligrosos de la carretera.






Rocíe un poco de agua bendita en la señal de tráfico y espere que mueran menos personas... mientras sus amos navegan hacia el horizonte en sus súper botes súper seguros.

La vida es brutalsky para la mayoría de los rusos y no tan brutalsky para unos pocos maestros rusos.

La pregunta es, ¿quieres envidiar a los amos o a los sirvientes?









Why do I envy Russia? Am I naive? Is life really brutalsky?


Answer (1 of 4): Samotlor field is the largest oil field in Russia and the sixth largest in the world. It started producing oil in 1969. In fifty years, the field brought many billions of petrodollars to the national budget and minted more than one billionaire. State-owned Rosneft gobbled Mikhai...




www.quora.com


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> En China sí hay pensión del estado y sanidad mas o menos pública, y cada año o cada lustro es mejor su sistema al contrario que va a pasar en occidente.



Cuanto retraso. Solo diré que las tres veces que he estado en China, me han pedido matrimonio y que las saque de ahí.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

En este hilo y en muchos otros se ha hablado de las sanciones economicas y del impacto que podria tener la escasez de componentes y maquinaria moderna. Muchos follaputines argumentan que no hay problema, que los rusos se adaptaran y tal...

Y es cierto, como en todo, en cuanto hay una demanda, se intentara cubrirla lo mejor posible, la inventiva humana es increible...

... pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar

Alguna vez he comentado el impacto que tiene el no tener acceso a tecnologia, sobre todo en temas de fabricacion y precisamente hoy he visto estos dos videos sobre manufactura de pelotas de tenis

Aqui una fabrica moderna



Y aqui una "fabrica" en un pais tercermundista


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los yanquis abrieron las puertas a los corruptos rusos a adueñarse de la riqueza del pueblo por la cara. EEUU cuando vea caer su imperio apretará el botón nuclear. No pueden soportar que China en tiempos de paz le coman la tostada, hay que inventarse virus para vacunar y guerras para vender armas. Son una sociedad de zumbados, la gente con pistola en la calle matan a quien consideran que les miran mal. EEUU les encantarían que en la UE entrara en vigor la ley del rifle que tienen ellos, en España habrían tiros por todos lados, sobretodo en las autonomías independentistas.



El régimen Ruso / URSS que mas recibió ayuda de USA en toda su historia fue el de Stalin..............






Otra cosa que no se dice es que Stalin fue financio y apoyo a los Nazis desde el día 1 que tomaron el poder en Alemania a cambio de tecnología que la URSS necesitaba, Alemania invadió Francia usando recursos naturales que les dio Stalin 

En Rusia hay un chiste =

La historia de Rusia empezó en 1941, si cuentas lo que paso en 1939 eres traidor y Nazi


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Cuanto retraso. Solo diré que las tres veces que he estado en China, me han pedido matrimonio y que las saque de ahí.




Juas.... a tí lo que te han pedido es que te saques la mano de la bragueta guarro pervertido.


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

¿Cómo se sienten los rusos acerca de las perspectivas de futuro de Rusia?
Hola,
Mi nombre IIBrutalsky. Felicíteme, mi tercera esposa, viuda de un soldado de Buryat que murió valientemente para ingresar el flujo de datos para el porcentaje de destrucción de misiles Javelin en nombre de sus accionistas, dio a luz a nuestros gemelos.

Los llamamos V y Z. Nombres completos en ruso: V Иванович Брутальский y Z Иванович Брутальский. Cuando son grandes, les explico que si quieren desertar a Ucrania, deben hacerlo juntos para formar las iniciales del enemigo número uno de Rusia.








El diputado de la Duma estatal Mikhail Sheremet (en la foto de arriba) planteó la idea de reconocer la bandera de la URSS como la bandera oficial de la Federación Rusa.

El rojo con una hoz y un martillo... en el país que no fabrica clavos... haciendo que el martillo sea redundante a menos que se use para romper los dedos de los pies en las mazmorras de Lyubyanka.

Un mes antes, Mikhail Sheremet sugirió organizar un tribunal militar en Moscú para juzgar a los soldados ucranianos por... matar a los soldados rusos que habían venido a ocupar su tierra. Sheremet cree que si agrega el adjetivo 'nazi' a 'soldado de la UA', de alguna manera legitima un comportamiento inmoral y cobarde.






En Sebastopol, Crimea, una exposición al aire libre mostró carteles fotográficos de las ruinas de Mariúpol. En las leyendas de las fotos, se culpa a los nazis ucranianos de obligar al ejército ruso a destruir toda la ciudad, matar y herir a miles de residentes que se suponía que iban a ser 'liberados'.

Los sobrevivientes están condenados al hambre, a los campos de filtración y a la deportación forzosa a Rusia, donde son abandonados.

Eh, bombardear la ciudad desde una distancia segura y luego culpar a las víctimas por ello. Esto, debo decir, es la definición misma de cobardía .

La gran mayoría de los ciudadanos rusos siente cero empatía por el sufrimiento de los ucranianos causado por las acciones de su ejército.

Muchos creen en este axioma: somos pobres y nuestras vidas están llenas de dificultades, pero vivimos en un gran país.

La grandeza se especializa en superlativos: las mejores personas, el mejor idioma, el mejor poeta Pushkin, el mejor presidente Putin, todo lo cual se inculca en la cabeza de cada colegial y colegiala.

El adoctrinamiento comienza en el jardín de infantes y continúa hasta bien entrada la edad adulta a todo volumen en las pantallas de televisión.

Rusia es de hecho como un culto religioso, y no tiene sentido mostrar a los rusos evidencia de las atrocidades cometidas, apelar a la lógica, esperar el arrepentimiento.

Es como decirle a un cristiano devoto que Cristo no existió, que no resucitó o que la Biblia es una colección de cuentos escritos por humanos.

De esta lógica surge un credo: es mejor destrozar Ucrania y poseer las ruinas y convertir a los supervivientes a la fe de sus antepasados en lugar de permitir que el enemigo occidental se los lleve y les lave el cerebro.

Y: preferimos romper todos los lazos con Occidente y vivir más pobremente y acumular más miseria sobre nosotros mismos que renunciar al sueño de la Gran Rusia.

Por eso una bandera tricolor ya no sirve. La grandeza necesita una bandera más grandiosa, la de la Unión Soviética.

Las élites empresariales occidentalizadas tienen una mentalidad mercenaria. Se burlan de la grandeza percibida de Rusia como una herramienta de propaganda que se dirige a ciudadanos campesinos sin educación que habitan en la realidad mágica y siguen el rastro del dinero. Están huyendo del barco que se hunde llamado Federación Rusa.

En solo dos días, el 16 y 17 de mayo, Sberbank dejó al vicepresidente senior Shemetov, al vicepresidente senior Chupina, al vicepresidente senior Alymova, al vicepresidente de la junta Buriko, al vicepresidente de la junta Maltsev.

No hay nada de malo en ser religioso, sin embargo, vivimos en un mundo material, y Rusia no puede continuar sin tecnologías y productos occidentales.

El ejército ruso está cavando trincheras a lo largo de la línea del frente. La señal política podría ser negociar un acuerdo de paz para levantar las sanciones a cambio del cese de las hostilidades y reclamar las nuevas tierras anexadas como una victoria temporal para los consumidores de televisión.

Luego de vuelta al rearme y otra guerra con Ucrania hasta la victoria final.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Cree que el pueblo ruso valora su vida lo suficiente como para exigir a sus funcionarios una carretera segura para conducir? Piensa otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con Brutalsky los abducidos por Putin sufren fuertes shocks de realidad. Y sus reportajes fotográficos son la leche. Cada día más fan de Brutalsky.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El efectivo confiscado a los funcionarios corruptos debe pesarse, no contarse para ahorrar horas de trabajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tecnica de la desinformación que has aprendido de los medios corruptos españoles no te van a servir de nada, para engañar los jugadores de ajedrez ruso. 
Sacame todo el dinero corrupto que tienen los funcionarios y políticos de EEUU en los paraísos fiscales  multiplica por 1 millón a los rusos.
EEUU es el pais que más cocaina consume del mundo, y donde más policías están metidos en el negocio. Es que no ves Corrupción en Miami,


----------



## tomcat ii (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Rojo gamba. O se ha pasado el día tomando el sol en Lloret sin crema protectora o es alcohólico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Pero ha caido o no la fábrica de las narices esa?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (18 May 2022)

Brutalsky merece hilo oficial.

La verdadera Rusia al descubierto.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El régimen Ruso / URSS que mas recibió ayuda de USA en toda su historia fue el de Stalin..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El régimen Ruso / URSS que mas recibió ayuda de USA en toda su historia fue el de Stalin..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Stalin era un corrupto asesino al servicio de las ordenes de los yanquis no es nuevo.  Siempre habrá corruptos que intenten manchar la historia de la URSS y Rusia por orden de los EEUU y sus corruptos dólares, todo lo sabemos.


----------



## OvEr0n (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No has contestado a lo que pregunto ¿que pasa con los parados que hay en el capitalismo español? como tu tienes dinero que se jodan los demás, así funciona España. Ya he conocido gente como tú, chuleando de un buen empleo y luego en despidos fulminante ir a CCOO a buscar sus derechos, jaja. Mucho sinvergüenza insolidario hay en España.



Buena película. Me espero al libro.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Buena película. Me espero al libro.



parece que te gusta pisar a los compañeros de curro y hacerle la pelota al jefe. ¿Cuantos aumentos de sueldo has conseguido haciendo de chivato del jefe y jodiendo a tus compañeros?


----------



## Cuscarejo (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> parece que te gusta pisar a los compañeros de curro y hacerle la pelota al jefe. ¿Cuantos aumentos de sueldo has conseguido haciendo de chivato del jefe y jodiendo a tus compañeros?



Calla ya, hijoputa pesado.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Para el trolaco a saldo del calvo tan neutral
> Brutalsky y el mundo ruso
> 
> ¿Por qué Rusia no es considerada una nación del primer mundo?
> ...



Comentaba un argentino que la diferencia entre España y Argentina era que en españa si se planificaba la construccion de un aeropuerto con un coste de 500 millones de euros y un plazo de 3 años, al final costaba 1000 millones y tardaba 5 años pero se construia el mejor y mas moderno del mundo mientras que en argentina si se planificaba un aeropuerto con un coste de 500 millones de euros y un plazo de 3 años, al final gastaban 5000 millones en 15 años y no construian nada


----------



## uberales (18 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Para valorar los crímenes de guerra no se tiene en cuenta eso. Se tiene en cuenta si alguno de los beligerantes ha hecho cosas como pegarles un tiro en la rodilla a los prisioneros de guerra amparados en la Convención de Ginebra .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Ah, ¿una invasión sin ton ni son no es un crimen de guerra? Nos tienes que pasar el número de tu camello.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Ha caido o no la factoría esa.?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Ya me dirás cómo se embolsa si es todo pradera ríos y bosques sin carreteras apenas


----------



## OvEr0n (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> parece que te gusta pisar a los compañeros de curro y hacerle la pelota al jefe. ¿Cuantos aumentos de sueldo has conseguido haciendo de chivato del jefe y jodiendo a tus compañeros?



Vete a comer sopa a tu valhalla rojo, trolaco.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 May 2022)

Quemando la oficina de reclutamiento cerca de Moscú. 



La gente no quiere morir por la Gran Rusia, quizás quieren la Pequeña y Cutre Rusia y no ir a hacer el orco a un país hermano.


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

Siguen las celebraciones de los niños rata porque han evacuado 30 heridos de Azovstal? No veía una celebración así desde la liberación de París por los aliados


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Quemando la oficina de reclutamiento cerca de Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> La gente no quiere morir por la Gran Rusia, quizás quieren la Pequeña y Cutre Rusia y no ir a hacer el orco a un país hermano.



Como sabes que es un ruso y no Soros o Biden?


----------



## juanelo (18 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Otra mas de tik-tok Kadyrov, esto debe ser una troleada

Los países occidentales "deberían disculparse" con Rusia y "quitarle todas las sanciones", dijo Kadyrov. “No podemos ser derribados y puestos de rodillas”, dijo. 


*Kadyrov exigió que los países occidentales se disculpen con Rusia*
*El jefe de Chechenia Kadyrov exigió que los países occidentales se disculpen y levanten todas las sanciones contra Rusia*








Кадыров потребовал от западных стран извиниться перед Россией - Газета.Ru | Новости


Глава Чеченской Республики Рамзан Кадыров на просветительском марафоне «Новые горизонты» общества «Знание» заявил, что страны Запада должны извиниться перед Россией и снять c нее все санкции. Трансляция идет на телеканале «Россия 24» .




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Calla ya, hijoputa pesado.



Tu también te chivas al jefe, parece que España es un pais de chivatos y maleducados como tú. A que escuelas fuiste a aprender modales?


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Comentaba un argentino que la diferencia entre España y Argentina era que en españa si se planificaba la construccion de un aeropuerto con un coste de 500 millones de euros y un plazo de 3 años, al final costaba 1000 millones y tardaba 5 años pero se construia el mejor y mas moderno del mundo mientras que en argentina si se planificaba un aeropuerto con un coste de 500 millones de euros y un plazo de 3 años, al final gastaban 5000 millones en 15 años y no construian nada



En España la proporción de recursos perdidos en la obra pública es la mayor de Europa occidental y se aproxima peligrosamente a la de Sudamérica. Cuidado pues.


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

juanelo dijo:


>



Pues al final si que era verdad lo de que Rusia se reservaba lo bueno para el final. Los primeros soldados robaban gallinas y lavadoras y estos no bajan de portátiles y relojes.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Vete a comer sopa a tu valhalla rojo, trolaco.



Te has puesto colorado, sabía que te daba en toda la linea de flotación. Yo no sois ni del PP ni del PSOE ni Vox ni Cs ni menos Podemita, soy neutral  . A mi no me gusta que me tomen el pelo, ni voy a tragar con la clase política que nos han llevado a la miseria. Deberían echar a las 3/4 partes de politicos que tenemos en España desde la CUP hasta VOX. El dinero para los asalariados que no lo están robando con la subida de precios.


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Partisanos y guerrillas


Resistencia daña #Russia en un tren blindado en el área #Melitopol , explosiones y tiroteos en la ciudad ocupada esta mañana


Los saboteadores de Melitopol volaron un tren blindado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. La carga estalló debajo de un vagón de pasajeros con militares. Las vías del tren y del ferrocarril resultaron dañadas. Aún se desconoce el número de víctimas.


----------



## ghawar (18 May 2022)




----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Con la guerra de Ucrania los yanquis han metido la gamba, se han quedado sin McDonalds. quieren hacerle un pulso económico a Rusia y la han cagado. De momento Hungría no traga. Ah! y que sepas que los medios de desinformación españoles mienten, quién corta el gas ruso son los ucranianos para que la UE le compre a EEUU  nunca le ganarás al poker con trampa y faroles a los yanquis son más listo que los europeos pero más tontos que los rusos. Juega al ajedrez de la escuela rusa, serás más inteligente.



Tu comprensión acerca de los conceptos económicos más básicos es tan baja que no me extraña que defiendas lo que defiendes. Las sucursales de por ejemplo el Mc Donalds en Rusia generan unos ingresos en impuestos que son recaudados en Rusia. USA no pierde ningún Mc Donalds porque se cierren esos establecimientos en Rusia. Mc Donalds perderá esa fuente de ingresos y Rusia perderá esa fuente de impuestos y riqueza económica (salarios, inmuebles alquilados o comprados...circulación del dinero por una actividad productiva que genera una utilidad real) Todas las empresas que cierran en Rusia ven mermados sus ingresos y merman la recaudación y la riqueza económica Rusa, pero no afectan a los impuestos recaudados por USA.....otro jaque mate de Putin de libro


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En España la proporción de recursos perdidos en la obra pública es la mayor de Europa occidental y se aproxima peligrosamente a la de Sudamérica. Cuidado pues.



este es un tema complejo que hemos discutido varias veces, en España se malgasta mucho en obra publica... porque se construye mucha obra publica, desde luego muchisima mas que en Sudamerica, cualquiera que haya viajado por alla sabe de lo que hablo. La realidad es que las obras publicas españolas son la envidia de medio mundo, incluidos estados unidos e inglaterra

Otro tema es ver que justificacion tiene el construir 10.000 km de vias de alta velocidad, o 80 aeropuertos o autovias de triple carril para comunicar todos los pueblos de mas de 500 habitantes, en eso si que estoy de acuerdo que hay mucho recurso metido ahi que podria ir para otras cosas

pero al final, contando con las mordidas, estos programas dan de comer a mucha gente y generan empleo, en estados unidos en lugar de gastarlo en autopistas lo gastan en aviones de combate


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Partisanos y guerrillas
> 
> 
> Resistencia daña #Russia en un tren blindado en el área #Melitopol , explosiones y tiroteos en la ciudad ocupada esta mañana
> ...



Jodo, trenes blindados, pero todavia hay de eso? pensaba que era cosa de los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial

Yo la ultima vez que lei algo de eso fue en las novelas del Sven Hassel

Dice mucho de la manera de pensar del ejercito ruso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Partisanos y guerrillas
> 
> 
> Resistencia daña #Russia en un tren blindado en el área #Melitopol , explosiones y tiroteos en la ciudad ocupada esta mañana
> ...



He leído esta mañana que estaban haciendo controles y revisando coches en Melitopol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (18 May 2022)

Si el país más borracho, drogadicto, pedrastra, zoofilo, abortista y criminal de todo el planeta es la puta HORDA ¿ERES TONTO?


----------



## gargamelix (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> este es un tema complejo que hemos discutido varias veces, en España se malgasta mucho en obra publica... porque se construye mucha obra publica, desde luego muchisima mas que en Sudamerica, cualquiera que haya viajado por alla sabe de lo que hablo. La realidad es que las obras publicas españolas son la envidia de medio mundo, incluidos estados unidos e inglaterra
> 
> Otro tema es ver que justificacion tiene el construir 10.000 km de vias de alta velocidad, o 80 aeropuertos o autovias de triple carril para comunicar todos los pueblos de mas de 500 habitantes, en eso si que estoy de acuerdo que hay mucho recurso metido ahi que podria ir para otras cosas
> 
> pero al final, contando con las mordidas, estos programas dan de comer a mucha gente y generan empleo, en estados unidos en lugar de gastarlo en autopistas lo gastan en aviones de combate



No es sólo por la cantidad. Se construye mucha infraestructura y a veces innecesaria o no la óptima porque se roba mucho, hablando claro. España tiene un problema gravísimo, pero es off-topic y vamos a respetar al OP que es el concejal del PP del foro. Putin hace milagros.

Public Procurement


----------



## Fiallo (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu como eres un español para un yanqui eres una mierda, de hecho actualmente prefieren a los marroquíes. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa cuando EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos siendo España miembro de la OTAN de EEUU, jaja. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas, y no le va a temblar el pulso si tiene que hacerlo de nuevo. Franco fue el que tuvo la habilidad de ser neutral, jaja, cualquier políticos del PP y PSOE nos hubieran metido en la II guerra mundial. Dale gracias a Franco de haber nacido y no a los yanquis, jaja. Has visto demasiadas películas yanquis y tienes el cerebro comido por el capitalismo más radical del planeta. Yo prefiero Rusia porque las armas están controladas pero en EEUU siempre sale la noticia de un zumbado descerebrado que ha matado a gente desconocida sin motivo alguno. Quédate con los tramposos del poker yanqui, yo me quedo con el ajedrez ruso.



España tiene en el gobierno a bolivarianos tercermundistas como los podemitas, ningún país de la OTAN confiaría en España.


----------



## crocodile (18 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si el país más borracho, drogadicto, pedrastra, zoofilo, abortista y criminal de todo el planeta es la puta HORDA ¿ERES TONTO?



Váyase con sus queridos hitlerianios, los ukronazis son para ustedes los nuevos cachorros de Hitler, seguro que usted defendia el exterminio de judíos, gitanos y demás. Están ustedes cortados por el mismo patrón .


----------



## crocodile (18 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> He leído esta mañana que estaban haciendo controles y revisando coches en Melitopol.



Muy bien que hacen, a ver si cogen a más nazis asesinos y que se pudran en Siberia


----------



## Fiallo (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los yanquis abrieron las puertas a los corruptos rusos a adueñarse de la riqueza del pueblo por la cara. EEUU cuando vea caer su imperio apretará el botón nuclear. No pueden soportar que China en tiempos de paz le coman la tostada, hay que inventarse virus para vacunar y guerras para vender armas. Son una sociedad de zumbados, la gente con pistola en la calle matan a quien consideran que les miran mal. EEUU les encantarían que en la UE entrara en vigor la ley del rifle que tienen ellos, en España habrían tiros por todos lados, sobretodo en las autonomías independentistas.



Ciudadanos armados= muerte a los gobernantes que quieran ser unos déspotas orientales.


----------



## Fiallo (18 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En España la proporción de recursos perdidos en la obra pública es la mayor de Europa occidental y se aproxima peligrosamente a la de Sudamérica. Cuidado pues.



Son los genes pacos de agricultores de anatolia.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Jodo, trenes blindados, pero todavia hay de eso? pensaba que era cosa de los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> Yo la ultima vez que lei algo de eso fue en las novelas del Sven Hassel
> 
> Dice mucho de la manera de pensar del ejercito ruso


----------



## FernandoIII (18 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Váyase con sus queridos hitlerianios, los ukronazis son para ustedes los nuevos cachorros de Hitler, seguro que usted defendia el exterminio de judíos, gitanos y demás. Están ustedes cortados por el mismo patrón .



No sé que es más urgente, mandarte al manicomio por ser un esquizofrénico peligroso, o a la cárcel por ser un criminal que justifica un genocidio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



diria yo que el angulo esta mal si quiere defenderse de un ataque por tierra..no creo que pueda bajar el ZSU 23mm a ras de tierra


----------



## ELVR (18 May 2022)

Son en-bobo-lsamientos


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (18 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Pero quedaron liberados? Era natsi?
/mode putinejo off


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)




----------



## Beltrax (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Para el trolaco a saldo del calvo tan neutral
> Brutalsky y el mundo ruso
> 
> ¿Por qué Rusia no es considerada una nación del primer mundo?
> ...



Rusia me recuerda a mi pais Perú pero con nieve


----------



## favelados (18 May 2022)

El Ejército de Pancho Villa tb tenía trenes blindados.. al menos eso dice la canción..


Supongo que los utilizan solo para patrullar las vías en territorio controlado por ellos no para el combate


----------



## ELVR (18 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El Ejército de Pancho Villa tb tenía trenes blindados.. al menos eso dice la canción..
> 
> 
> Supongo que los utilizan solo para patrullar las vías en territorio controlado por ellos no para el combate



Decir que en la Guerra Civil Española los asesores soviéticos insistieron en su uso con el resultado que podéis imaginar.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El Ejército de Pancho Villa tb tenía trenes blindados.. al menos eso dice la canción..
> 
> 
> Supongo que los utilizan solo para patrullar las vías en territorio controlado por ellos no para el combate



Lo jodido es si al enemigo le da por avanzar por donde no haya vias del tren...


----------



## favelados (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo jodido es si al enemigo le da por avanzar por donde no haya vias del tren...



O por donde hay vías que no estén bien controladas en toda su extensión

Primero por que son muy fáciles de sabotear y segundo por que quien controla las agujas controla los trenes, basta desviarlo y capturarlo no hace falta ni atacarlo.

Ese es el problema que tenían con Jarkov


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> O por donde hay vías que no estén bien controladas en toda su extensión
> 
> Primero por que son muy fáciles de sabotear y segundo por que quien controla las agujas controla los trenes, basta desviarlo y capturarlo no hace falta ni atacarlo.
> 
> Ese es el problema que tenían con Jarkov



El concepto es retarded lo mires por donde lo mires


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Las fuerzas de defensa ucranianas MATARON a Sergei Tsarkov, uno de los mejores francotiradores rusos y comandante de un escuadrón de una compañía de fusileros de francotiradores.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Según los informes, los guerrilleros ucranianos han matado a varios oficiales rusos de alto rango en la ciudad sureña de Melitopol. No se dieron detalles de los asesinatos y el informe no pudo ser verificado de inmediato.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Putin afirma estar construyendo una Rusia Fuerte


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 May 2022)

La ocupación rusa en Melitopol empieza a ser un dolor de huevos. Todos los días se reporta actividad de insurgencia. Hoy a parte del tren, se reporta un ataque con granadas en el edificio donde están el mando ruso de la zona


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (18 May 2022)

Ataque de artillería en el sur con buen bonus pack.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2022)

Los rusos avanzan a paso de tortuga en el dombass..a base de sus famosas tácticas de oleadas humanas.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Altos comandantes ucranianos no se rindieron de Azovstal


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Un artículo realmente interesante de Dara Massicot que aborda la cuestión de cómo Rusia trata a sus propios soldados (mal) y cómo esto debería haber sido visto como algo más importante de lo que tal vez tiene.


----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin afirma estar construyendo una Rusia Fuerte



Esto lo he visto en el africa subsahariana, ciudades de mierda llenas de mierda y el cartel con la foto del satrapa con un eslogan populista


----------



## Plasta (18 May 2022)

El inexplicable fallo de diseño del helicóptero ruso Caimán: su propio motor daña estructura y fuselaje


Algunas unidades de la aeronave están sufriendo la pérdida de partes del fuselaje debido a las vibraciones que producen los motores.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

ESTAIS BLOCKED MUÑECAS 











__





Turquía bloquea el examen de las solicitudes de Finlandia y Suecia para entrar en la OTAN


El turco se pone duro. En la actual situación puede conseguir de Europa lo que quiera y lo sabe. Es el momento ansiado de Turquía desde hace años para cobrar bastantes facturas pendientes. Turquía ha vetado el examen formal de las solicitudes presentadas por Suecia y Finlandia para unirse a la...




www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Forbes sobre el éxito de la "operación especial rusa de 3 días".


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de la RU se están acercando a Severodonetsk, los últimos informes hablan de combates en las áreas marcadas con amarillo alrededor de la ciudad.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas están empujando a las fuerzas rusas fuera del norte de la ciudad de Kharkiv hacia la frontera rusa. Hoy liberaron el Asentamiento de Dementiivka (encerrado en un círculo verde) y avanzan hacia Lyptsi.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ahora han puesto 2 más, ya llegan a 602
> 
> 1x T-72B3 MBT (captured)
> 1x Unknown tank (destroyed)
> ...



Vaya...no hay fotos.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Israel ha suministrado 2.000 cascos y 500 chalecos protectores a Ucrania No se vislumbra asistencia militar letal a gran escala, pero esto se basa en el compromiso de Israel del 21 de abril de proporcionar equipo de protección a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Imagen de UAV que muestra un BTR ruso destruido después de recibir un impacto directo supuestamente de una artillería autopropulsada ShKH DANA ucraniana de 152 mm en el Óblast de Kharkiv.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusos avanzan a paso de tortuga en el dombass..a base de sus famosas tácticas de oleadas humanas.



Wuau habrán muerto miles.
Alguna fuente contrastada ?


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo y algún consejo para los foreignsky




¿Qué le pasaría a Rusia si Putin cayera muerto de repente ahora mismo?
Absolutamente nada. Permítanme ilustrar y modificar, por favor, no lo colapsen porque estoy respondiendo directamente a la pregunta formulada.
Putin proviene de la palabra poot' (camino, ruta). Es irónico, una broma de la providencia nada menos que el hombre es responsable de hacer que Rusia se pierda después de no seguir un camino claro, labrar un camino no visible.
Hola,
Mi nombre II Brutalsky. Soy ruso, ganador de la nacionalidad más popular del año en el mundo.
CONSEJO 1 para turistas extranjeros: si eres mujer, siempre levanta el asiento del inodoro para el hombre que viene detrás de ti. Si eres hombre, nunca bajes el asiento para la mujer. Ella pensará que eres débil y no te respetará. En Rusia, el asiento del inodoro te baja a TI.
CONSEJO 2: para turista extranjero (hombre): nunca seas amable con una mujer rusa, ella toma la amabilidad por debilidad y no te respetará. Sea asertivo, brutal y grosero, ella lo amará y no se aprovechará de usted.





Estoy en Torzhok, Tver Oblast en el pedestal del monumento a Lenin. Te muestro por qué el ruso medio siempre apoya al gobierno en las buenas y en las malas.
En Estados Unidos, hay un sistema político de dos partidos. Cuando un candidato de un partido está en el poder, se le permite criticarlo porque es legal apoyar al otro partido.





En Rusia, existe un sistema político de un solo partido con un candidato, e incluso si el cien por ciento de los votantes emiten su voto por los candidatos saboteadores, el candidato oficial seguirá siendo elegido mediante una manipulación masiva.
En el sistema de partido único, la crítica equivale naturalmente a la traición.





Esto reduce sus opciones a lo siguiente, y la próxima vez que vea a rusos siendo entrevistados en las calles sobre lo que piensan de la guerra en Ucrania, puede encasillarlos:

Usted apoya conscientemente la dictadura porque quiere ser visto como un patriota y cree que esto es lo que significa ser ciudadano ruso;
Dudas en apoyar al dictador, pero tienes miedo de decir lo que piensas, entendiendo que cualquier crítica te metería en problemas. Levantas la voz y mientes con la esperanza de que nadie se dé cuenta de que eres un traidor del pensamiento.
A ti te importa un carajo la política pero sabiendo que te da gratificación apoyar al dictador, lo haces.
No apoyas la dictadura y no quieres decir la verdad ni mentir sobre ella. Mantén la boca cerrada.
Estás en contra de la dictadura y eres un crítico vocal, lo que te convierte en un preso presente o aspirante o un emigrado.






¿Qué hace que un ciudadano ruso apoye la dictadura en sus luchas diarias? Subsidios.
Imagínese en los zapatos de un residente promedio de Torzhok.





Quita $100 de la factura de servicios públicos y te quedan $10 de ingreso disponible al día.


Continua


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Si tuvieras que pagar por la salud y la educación, te quedarías sin dinero para comprar comida, pero no lo haces.






Usted cree que la atención médica subsidiada, la escuela y la educación postsecundaria son beneficios de la dictadura.











A los rusos se les hace creer que cada pequeña cosa que la dictadura hace por ellos es una especie de regalo que no pagaron. Un parque infantil, el único de la ciudad, lo tenéis gratuito.

La mayoría de los rusos no tienen absolutamente ningún concepto de los impuestos, ya que reciben el salario DESPUÉS de los impuestos y ni siquiera saben cuántos impuestos y qué impuestos se deducen de ellos.






Una parada de autobús cubierta y un servicio de autobús son más regalos que llueven sobre los ciudadanos agradecidos y te permiten conservar tus diez dólares al día.






Un edificio municipal que arrienda espacios para clubes deportivos para tus hijos. Si no hubiera edificio, no habría clubes deportivos. Felicitaciones a la dictadura.

Continua


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Si su casa no tiene acceso a plomería interior, tiene acceso a agua gratis a través de una bomba de agua en el exterior.






La dictadura construyó y mantiene puentes y caminos. Una vez más, no piense en ello en términos de que está pagando impuestos por ello.






Al final del día, puede tomar sus diez dólares y comprar algo de alcohol en la tienda local. Solo cuando no puedes permitirte el lujo de beber, organizas un motín. Pero no hasta.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu como eres un español para un yanqui eres una mierda, de hecho actualmente prefieren a los marroquíes. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa cuando EEUU se ponga del lado de Marruecos siendo España miembro de la OTAN de EEUU, jaja. EEUU mató a 13000 soldados españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas, y no le va a temblar el pulso si tiene que hacerlo de nuevo. Franco fue el que tuvo la habilidad de ser neutral, jaja, cualquier políticos del PP y PSOE nos hubieran metido en la II guerra mundial. Dale gracias a Franco de haber nacido y no a los yanquis, jaja. Has visto demasiadas películas yanquis y tienes el cerebro comido por el capitalismo más radical del planeta. Yo prefiero Rusia porque las armas están controladas pero en EEUU siempre sale la noticia de un zumbado descerebrado que ha matado a gente desconocida sin motivo alguno. Quédate con los tramposos del poker yanqui, yo me quedo con el ajedrez ruso.



Buen intento. Ni una sola palabra sobre el papel de EEUU y la URSS en la II G.M. pero te remontas a una guerra de hace 125 años  Ya puesto pon a parir a Francia por lo de Napoleón.

Ya te lo dije, quítate lo de "Neutral", te pega como a la Virgen del Rocío un kalaniskov


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Wuau habrán muerto miles.
> Alguna fuente contrastada ?



Pues llevamos 83 dias, se supone que ya deberían de haber llegado a Lisboa, por ende van pisando huevos los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Convoy militar ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv. Polonia envió muchos de los tanques a Ucrania entre el lote de 236 tanques T-72M1 donados por el ejército polaco.


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ataque de artillería en el sur con buen bonus pack.



Entiendo que ese puesto de comando no está en Sevastopol no? Eso sería la polla con cebolla.


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La ocupación rusa en Melitopol empieza a ser un dolor de huevos. Todos los días se reporta actividad de insurgencia. Hoy a parte del tren, se reporta un ataque con granadas en el edificio donde están el mando ruso de la zona



Esta situación es aún más dura mentalmente para los soldados que la batalla en campo abierto donde sabes más o menos donde está el enemigo. 

El infierno que les espera a los ruskis en las ciudades tomadas les va a hacer echar de menos a los bayraktars.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky de nuevo y algún consejo para los foreignsky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rusia partido único?
Vaya mentira


Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues llevamos 83 dias, se supone que ya deberían de haber llegado a Lisboa, por ende van pisando huevos los rusos




Según vuestro Yago la ofensiva rusa es ridícula y con grandísimas pérdidas ...

Como es que avanzan ? Para seguir muriendo a miles ?

Quien bombardea civiles ? Donetsk ? Kherson? 

En fin, mirad la conferencia de Zorrilla. Muy interesante.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Rusia partido único?
> Vaya mentira
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir llevamos 83 dias ( se supone que la operacion especial eran 3 dias) y aun no han llegado a Lisboa como se cacareaba los admiradores y seguidores rusos

Que es lo que no entiendes?
Han desfilado ya por Kiev?
Se han rendido ya?
Han perdido ya todas su tropas los Ucranianos?
Se han embolsado a los ucranianos?

Solo conteste eso y sino mejor este callado y aporte cosas positivas a este hilo. Por otro lado le meto al ignore por sucnor


----------



## César Borgia (18 May 2022)

18.05.2022 Azovstal 
La lucha continúa


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Buen intento. Ni una sola palabra sobre el papel de EEUU y la URSS en la II G.M. pero te remontas a una guerra de hace 125 años  Ya puesto pon a parir a Francia por lo de Napoleón.
> 
> Ya te lo dije, quítate lo de "Neutral", te pega como a la Virgen del Rocío un kalaniskov



Quien da por culo es EEUU comprando su petróleo más caro por lo criminal. Lo que pasa que como tu y los que defendéis a los yanquis vais sobrado de pasta pues os mofáis de los españoles asalariados que ganan una mierda. De nada te va a servir lamer el culo a los yanquis, eres basura española, mira tu DNI, jaja. En la Europa somos basura, en las trampas de Eurovision esta claro que hicieron algunos países para que ganara Ucrania, una representación vergonzosa politizada . Ni Bélgica, ni Alemania, ni Italia, ni Francia jamás entregarán a Puigdemont, por considerar España un pais de facistas que los españoles votan a politicos corruptos, incluso puede ir a EEUU que la justicia americana se limpiará el culo la eurorden española. Ya te dije también que te pusieras corrupto del dinero yanqui  enfermo del dinero tomate la pastilla que serás un pobre toda tu vida que entran en foros de asalariados.


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Rusia partido único?
> Vaya mentira
> 
> 
> ...



El articulo es irónico, pero muestra verdades y realidades en tono de humor, a Brutalsky hay que entenderlo con sarcasmo
Partido único? Como si lo fuera , aparte de pucherazos y manipulaciones 



*Partido**Posición en el espectro**Ideología**Líder**Escaños (de 450)**Afiliación Internacional*Rusia Unida​
Derecha678910​Conservadurismo, Nacionalismo ruso, Estatismo​Vladímir Putin​326​Internacional Demócrata de Centro​Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa​Extrema izquierda​Marxismo-leninismo, Comunismo, Internacionalismo, Socialismo del siglo XXI​Guennadi Ziugánov​57​Unión de Partidos Comunistas - Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética​Rusia Justa​Centroizquierda​Socialdemocracia, progresismo, socialismo democrático​Serguéi Mirónov​28​Internacional Socialista​Partido Liberal-Demócrata de Rusia​Extrema derecha​Irredentismo, Nacionalismo ruso, Anticomunismo, Conservadurismo, Imperialismo​Vladímir Zhirinovski​21​


----------



## UNKAS (18 May 2022)

Un video de Mariupol mostrando los efectos de la desnazificación. No puedo imaginar lo contentos que estarán los vecinos de vivir por fin en una ciudad así, desnazificada y rusificada. El cálido abrazo de la madre Rusia se nota en todos los edificios.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Quien da por culo es EEUU comprando su petróleo más caro por lo criminal. Lo que pasa que como tu y los que defendéis a los yanquis vais sobrado de pasta pues os mofáis de los españoles asalariados que ganan una mierda. De nada te va a servir lamer el culo a los yanquis, eres basura española, mira tu DNI, jaja. En la Europa somos basura, en las trampas de Eurovision esta claro que hicieron algunos países para que ganara Ucrania, una representación vergonzosa politizada . Ni Bélgica, ni Alemania, ni Italia, ni Francia jamás entregarán a Puigdemont, por considerar España un pais de facistas que los españoles votan a politicos corruptos, incluso puede ir a EEUU que la justicia americana se limpiará el culo la eurorden española. Ya te dije también que te pusieras corrupto del dinero yanqui  enfermo del dinero tomate la pastilla que serás un pobre toda tu vida que entran en foros de asalariados.



Lo que pasa es que estás cabreado porque los rusos pagan menos que los yankees. Pero deberías estas contento con lo que ha subido el rublo, no? 

A propósito. Cuéntanos otra vez a quién amenazabas con echarles encima la OTAN que no me acuerdo:

Por @neutral295

"Explicaron *por qué le tenéis odio a los países latinoamericanos y a los EEUU de America. Lo tenéis muy jodido con los EEUU, la Otan os van a aplastar como cucarachas*


----------



## alas97 (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si tuvieras que pagar por la salud y la educación, te quedarías sin dinero para comprar comida, pero no lo haces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutaaaaaalllll

han retratado los primeros treinta años de mi vida en el infierno de satan.

jejejejejejejejeje

eso es lo que vienen a defender aquí las putinas y el @M. Priede


----------



## Tales. (18 May 2022)

La cosa se pone complicada para los ucros en Donestk, los rusos avanzan cada día y están concentrando muchas tropas ahí.


----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

Parece que los ukras ya están tomando ciudades al este del río Donets. Esto pone las líneas de suministro rusas a tiro de la artillería ucra. Ojo que esto puede acelerar la derrota rusa.


----------



## pep007 (18 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> La cosa se pone complicada para los ucros en Donestk, los rusos avanzan cada día y están concentrando muchas tropas ahí.



Que se concentren, que se concentren...., que saldran mejor en la foto del HW777---


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Sin confirmar


La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyó el puesto de mando de la brigada de la Flota del Mar Negro Según datos preliminares, el puesto de mando de la brigada marina separada 810 de la unidad militar 13140, Sebastopol de la Flota del Mar Negro, fue destruido. Como resultado del ataque, tres oficiales rusos murieron, otros 14 resultaron heridos.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que estás cabreado porque los rusos pagan menos que los yankees. Pero deberías estas contento con lo que ha subido el rublo, no?
> 
> A propósito. Cuéntanos otra vez a quién amenazabas con echarles encima la OTAN que no me acuerdo:
> 
> ...



Te doy de tu propia medicina, jaja, nos vamos a la época de los fenicios?. Tranquilo que mañana nuestros enemigos serán los EEUU y pasado mañana nuestros amigos de nuevo, jaja. Yo desde que los EEUU montaron la plandemia de Wuhan con corruptos chinos, veo que son gente satanica que vacunan por lo criminal. Tranquilo que te inyectarán la 4 dosis, para ellos eres basura hispana. Tu te has tragado lo del murciélago y pangolin, a mi no me cuelas películas made in USA.  A final de mes estrenan Top Gun II donde tu amado Tom Cruise Maverick, no para de derribar Mig sovieticos del eje del mal es una desgracia estar en un pais de tragaderas yanquis. Come hamburguesa de carne en 3D de Gates, así desarrollarás antes cáncer de colon, con patatas fritas y coca-cola, jaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Potencia de fuego nordica, una relacion de los mas importantes vehiculos de Suecos y Finlandeses que estarán a disposición de la OTAN









Nordic Firepower: The Native Military Hardware Sweden, Finland Would Bring To NATO


A selection of the domestically-produced weapons and vehicles that would bolster NATO's arsenal if Finland and Sweden are successful in their bids to join the military alliance. Combat Vehicle 90 The Swedish armored vehicle is unique for its use of “active damping” suspension based on...




www.rferl.org


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El articulo es irónico, pero muestra verdades y realidades en tono de humor, a Brutalsky hay que entenderlo con sarcasmo
> Partido único? Como si lo fuera , aparte de pucherazos y manipulaciones
> 
> 
> ...



Y en Ucrania ?

10 partidos ilegalizados y el lider de la oposición en la cárcel ?

Nacionalistas atando a farolas a personas incluidos niños .

Bombas de racimo en Donetsk donde no hay militares. Parecido en Kherson donde las tropas están fuera de la ciudad y no dentro.

Usar a civiles de escudos humanos es de terroristas.

La gente de Mariupol relata que hacian Azov. Ya se sabe por que no funcionaban los corredores humanitarios. Ametrallaban a los civiles que intentaban huir.

Y desde el principio mentiras y mentiras
La última Poroshenko q admite que firmar Minsk fue un engaño para ganar tiempo y armar un ejército.

Pobre pueblo ucraniano gobernado por nacionalistas cuya único objetivo es la limpieza étnica y bueno Zelenski ya tiene patrimonio de 800 millones de dolares. Normal para un actor.

Leanse el informe de la Osce de 2016 relatando las atrocidades perpetradas por los nacionalistas en el Donbass.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

La Duma Estatal propone hacer de la bandera soviética la bandera estatal de Rusia...


----------



## juanelo (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir llevamos 83 dias ( se supone que la operacion especial eran 3 dias) y aun no han llegado a Lisboa como se cacareaba los admiradores y seguidores rusos
> 
> Que es lo que no entiendes?
> Han desfilado ya por Kiev?
> ...



Y no olvidarse de las predicciones de la inteligencia rusa y del geoestratega Pedro Baños del caluroso recibimiento que iban a tener las tropas rusas en Ucrania por parte de la población, o de RT, que buenos eran, que en los primeros días decian que los ucranianos no luchaban, excepto un reducido grupusculo de hinchas radicales del dynamo de kiev


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (18 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si tuvieras que pagar por la salud y la educación, te quedarías sin dinero para comprar comida, pero no lo haces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta describiendo la vida en españa durante el franquismo

Se pagaban muy pocos impuestos pero las prestaciones del estado tambien eran reducidas, sanidad y educacion (que ya era mucho) pero todo lo demas, obra publica, bibliotecas, parques, carreteras y demas era como "de favor" del cacique local, el alcalde, el presidente de la diputacion...

Y por navidades a llevarle un capon al medico y unos dulces al maestro, no por nada, para que se acuerde de nosotros y unos huevos al cura, para que nos de una recomendacion...

Los de arriba llevandoselo crudo mientras le soltaban las migajas al populacho para que se quedasen tranquilos

Y el que no se quedaba tranquilo, leña

Esta todo inventado


----------



## paconan (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y en Ucrania ?
> 
> 10 partidos ilegalizados y el lider de la oposición en la cárcel ?
> 
> ...



Repitiendo mantras? directo a la nevera


----------



## Dr Polux (18 May 2022)

Royal Australian Air Force C-17 descendiendo a Rzeszow


----------



## BGA (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esta describiendo la vida en españa durante el franquismo
> 
> Se pagaban muy pocos impuestos pero las prestaciones del estado tambien eran reducidas, sanidad y educacion (que ya era mucho) pero todo lo demas, obra publica, bibliotecas, parques, carreteras y demas era como "de favor" del cacique local, el alcalde, el presidente de la diputacion...
> 
> ...



¿Está comparando el colapso del país que le disputaba a USA ser la primera potencia militar del mundo con la reconstrucción de un país después de una guerra civil sometido a bloqueo económico internacional? ¿Cuántas empresas estatales rusas con sus dirigentes exhibiendo sus riquezas en los lugares más vip del mundo tienen su equivalente en empresas españolas del "régimen"? A parte de la apertura de los 60 al turismo, ¿qué materias y servicios vendidos al exterior tenía el régimen de Franco comparados con los que nunca ha dejado de tener Rusia?


----------



## Nicors (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esta describiendo la vida en españa durante el franquismo
> 
> Se pagaban muy pocos impuestos pero las prestaciones del estado tambien eran reducidas, sanidad y educacion (que ya era mucho) pero todo lo demas, obra publica, bibliotecas, parques, carreteras y demas era como "de favor" del cacique local, el alcalde, el presidente de la diputacion...
> 
> ...



Ni de coña, si me dices la España de posguerra y de después de la II Guerra mundial vale, a partir de finales de los 50 y los 60, todas las prestaciones que disfrutamos ahora son herederas del franquismo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (18 May 2022)

Puente hace BOOOM.


----------



## ghawar (18 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (18 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Un video de Mariupol mostrando los efectos de la desnazificación. No puedo imaginar lo contentos que estarán los vecinos de vivir por fin en una ciudad así, desnazificada y rusificada. El cálido abrazo de la madre Rusia se nota en todos los edificios.



El vídeo me genera una mezcla de sensaciones realmente desagradable, tristeza desbordante, un odio que me envenena, una frustración insoportable....

Realmente espero que los responsables paguen por esto, y que las humildes gentes de Ucrania puedan volver a recuperar su humanidad.

Sin piedad contra el invasor.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que son las unidades moviles autonomas ucranianas que se meten detras de las lineas rusas
> 
> Edito, fue el ruso que se metio en las lineas ucranianas.. pobre diablo
> 
> ...



Algún problema de motricidad veo en ese carro. Se nota que están desesperados pues les va la vida.
Ese medio trompo y esa salida de carretera enseñando media panza no me gusta nada.
Hay que imaginarse a los ocupantes esperando cuándo y por dónde los van a cocinar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 May 2022)

Dicen que esto fue destruido con artillería, si es así, vaya precisión:




Aparte de los Terminator, también hay Shilkas con blindaje adicional, lo mejor de lo weno:





Llevo apareciendo poco recientemente y estaré poco activo en los próximos meses, os leeré pero va a ser raro que comente


----------



## Kalikatres (18 May 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> *Respecto al Batallón Azov y Azovstal*
> Coincido con lo que dice Yago en su último vídeo sobre la supuesta claudicación de Azovstal.
> _«260 prisioneros rendidos es una cifra muy baja... Ahí había mil y pico personas.... ¿Se han escabullido? ¿Hay gente que se ha quedado?»_ (Yago)
> Habrá que esperar unos días para ver cuál es la realidad con más detalles. Hay algunas cosas que no me cuadran mucho. Viendo los 2 últimos _twits_ de la cuenta de Twitter de A30B, se está insistiendo mucho en que el Batallón Azov se ha plegado a una orden recibida por la jerarquía militar ukra, y que _«lo importante son las vidas de nuestros muchachos» _y el _«capital humano»_ y que _«necesitamos a nuestros héroes vivos»_ (Zelenski)_._
> ...



Me han transmitido de fuentes poco fiables que son 400 los que se han quedado dentro "porque son soldados y se deben a la defensa de su patria"... las imágenes de dolor que se vieron en la enfermería improvisada eran apocalípticas. Hay que ver lo que aguantan las personas.
Por otra parte, el gobierno ucraniano no quiere perder a estos soldados que tanto han dado por su patria.


----------



## txusky_g (18 May 2022)

Venga, ya no me lo creo, Esto no es artillería. Esa precisión absoluta no puede ser. Serán drones merodeadores usanos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te doy de tu propia medicina, jaja, nos vamos a la época de los fenicios?. Tranquilo que mañana nuestros enemigos serán los EEUU y pasado mañana nuestros amigos de nuevo, jaja. Yo desde que los EEUU montaron la plandemia de Wuhan con corruptos chinos, veo que son gente satanica que vacunan por lo criminal. Tranquilo que te inyectarán la 4 dosis, para ellos eres basura hispana. Tu te has tragado lo del murciélago y pangolin, a mi no me cuelas películas made in USA.  A final de mes estrenan Top Gun II donde tu amado Tom Cruise Maverick, no para de derribar Mig sovieticos del eje del mal es una desgracia estar en un pais de tragaderas yanquis. Come hamburguesa de carne en 3D de Gates, así desarrollarás antes cáncer de colon, con patatas fritas y coca-cola, jaja.



Pero ahora despotricas contra el bitxo? Pero si eras el que más miedo tenía de todo el foro!!

Por @neutral295

"*Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero *


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 May 2022)

Guerrilleros ucranianos hacen volar por los aires un tren ruso repleto de soldados en Melitopol, territorio supuestamente controlado por Rusia


Edito, actualizo para añadir imagen y mayor variedad de fuentes de ambos bandos. Las guerrillas en Melitopol volaron un tren blindado de los ocupantes, los rusos están en pánico, informa la agencia estatal rusa RIA Melitopol. Según fuentes de la publicación, el explosivo, instalado en los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (18 May 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (18 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La famosa multiplicación de los tanques y los peces...


----------



## ghawar (18 May 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (18 May 2022)




----------



## Camisa azul (18 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esta describiendo la vida en españa durante el franquismo
> 
> Se pagaban muy pocos impuestos pero las prestaciones del estado tambien eran reducidas, sanidad y educacion (que ya era mucho) pero todo lo demas, obra publica, bibliotecas, parques, carreteras y demas era como "de favor" del cacique local, el alcalde, el presidente de la diputacion...
> 
> ...



Bueno, la diferencia es que con Franco había un crecimiento económico del 8%, y tampoco era una cleptocracia (el Pazo de Meirás vale menos que el trastero de cualquier mansión de los oligarcas rusos). La clase media de todo el país engordaba, no solo la casta de Madrid y Barcelona, y los cuatro puntos cardinales de la península estaban conectados a la red eléctrica.

Franco fue un millón de veces mejor que Putin en todo: en valentía, en honor, en patriotismo y en inteligencia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 May 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062481



Si esa cita es cierta, es una megasacada de rabo del calBo del Kremlin


----------



## Spieluhr (18 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Si esa cita es cierta, es una megasacada de rabo del calBo del Kremlin



Lo lamento, pero no. He encontrado esa palabra varias veces desde que empezó el conflicto (twiters de Galeev, etc) y he querido hacer una gracieta estilo cita falsa de las que tanto abundan en internet. Se me ocurrió al leer esto:

_Pioneered by the Soviets and perfected by Putin, this is a special word in Russia which means telling a barefaced lie which you do not expect anyone to believe






“Vranyo”: a previously untranslatable Russian word … « In The News … « Glossophilia


Vranyo – “Pioneered by the Soviets and perfected by Putin, this is a special word in Russia which means telling a barefaced lie which you do not expect…



glossophilia.org




_
En mi opinión, una traducción aproximada sería "mentira propagandísitica"

Si os gusta, haced rular la imagen.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si hablara ruso me iría una temporada, sobretodo después de conocer a tanto subnormal español que se ha creido la mentira del coronatimo. Es una vergüenza sobretodo a los viejos que a pleno sol con estos días de calor llevan el bozal puesto. Las tvs corruptas de la desinformación aterrorizando a la población, que vergüenza de españoles, porque España es muy grande y hermosa, lo que ocurre que con la plandemia se ha visto que el 90% son covidiotas.



Pasadle a este el teléfono de Brutalsky, le servirá de guía.
Suerte.


----------



## El cogorzas (18 May 2022)

Este vídeo es oro puro, disecciona muy bien la mentalidad militar turkmongola.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 May 2022)

*Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial*

Kiev no ofreció las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura



Parece que los constantes fracasos militares cosechados han sido la razón. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (18 May 2022)

Primer ataque ruso al menos documentado en video a los M777

En lugar de artillería de precisión cohetes a cascoporro y bombas de racimo al mejor estilo ruso de tirale con todo lo gordo Dimitri que alguno acertará...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (19 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Primer ataque ruso al menos documentado en video a los M777
> 
> En lugar de artillería de precisión cohetes a cascoporro y bombas de racimo al mejor estilo ruso de tirale con todo lo gordo Dimitri que alguno acertará...



Lo que han aprendido en Siria.

Mala universidad ha sido ese pais.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Se empieza a hablar de, sorpresa sorpresa

Que bioweapon tenían los ruskys en 2002 en su programa de armas?

Una pista: monos


----------



## favelados (19 May 2022)

Kodarionok o como coño se escriba vuelve a la TV rusa comentando el vídeo de arriba...

A Mark Hertling parece que no le impresiona


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Primer ataque ruso al menos documentado en video a los M777
> 
> En lugar de artillería de precisión cohetes a cascoporro y bombas de racimo al mejor estilo ruso de tirale con todo lo gordo Dimitri que alguno acertará...



luego diran de porque usar iglas para derribar orlans ,,pues ahi esta la respuesta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



podia poner un mapa mejor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> *Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial*
> 
> Kiev no ofreció las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura
> 
> ...



no como eres SUBNORMAL no te has leido el post que se puso ayer con la misma noticia...y no es por fracasos.sino que se pone a un general de division porque ahora hay que mandar divsiones no brigadas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

un tema, mas o menos hay info de las bajas en material de los rusos, ahora existe info de Qué equipos han causado estas bajas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Si termina siendo una pandemia su alcance será mundial y por tanto afectaría a la propia Rusia; los paises con peores sistemas sanitarios serian los más perjudicados. A los chinos se les escapo el covid en Wuhan, pero no parece justificado que lo hicieran a propósito.



Josant2022 dijo:


> Se empieza a hablar de, sorpresa sorpresa
> 
> Que bioweapon tenían los ruskys en 2002 en su programa de armas?
> 
> Una pista: monos


----------



## LouCypher (19 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo jodido es si al enemigo le da por avanzar por donde no haya vias del tren...



Pues avanzar hasta descartilar


neutral295 dijo:


> Quien da por culo es EEUU comprando su petróleo más caro por lo criminal. Lo que pasa que como tu y los que defendéis a los yanquis vais sobrado de pasta pues os mofáis de los españoles asalariados que ganan una mierda. De nada te va a servir lamer el culo a los yanquis, eres basura española, mira tu DNI, jaja. En la Europa somos basura, en las trampas de Eurovision esta claro que hicieron algunos países para que ganara Ucrania, una representación vergonzosa politizada . Ni Bélgica, ni Alemania, ni Italia, ni Francia jamás entregarán a Puigdemont, por considerar España un pais de facistas que los españoles votan a politicos corruptos, incluso puede ir a EEUU que la justicia americana se limpiará el culo la eurorden española. Ya te dije también que te pusieras corrupto del dinero yanqui  enfermo del dinero tomate la pastilla que serás un pobre toda tu vida que entran en foros de asalariados.



Se te ha olvidado la gripe española, la mosca española y la leyenda negra, y alguna ridiculez más, seguro!


----------



## Fiallo (19 May 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> Rusia me recuerda a mi pais Perú pero con nieve



Los políticos rusos son muchos más corruptos que los políticos sudamericanos.


----------



## Fiallo (19 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y en Ucrania ?
> 
> 10 partidos ilegalizados y el lider de la oposición en la cárcel ?
> 
> ...



suena a los alemanes del los sudetes de Hitler, todos sabemos cual fue el destino al final de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Fiallo (19 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Quien da por culo es EEUU comprando su petróleo más caro por lo criminal. Lo que pasa que como tu y los que defendéis a los yanquis vais sobrado de pasta pues os mofáis de los españoles asalariados que ganan una mierda. De nada te va a servir lamer el culo a los yanquis, eres basura española, mira tu DNI, jaja. En la Europa somos basura, en las trampas de Eurovision esta claro que hicieron algunos países para que ganara Ucrania, una representación vergonzosa politizada . Ni Bélgica, ni Alemania, ni Italia, ni Francia jamás entregarán a Puigdemont, por considerar España un pais de facistas que los españoles votan a politicos corruptos, incluso puede ir a EEUU que la justicia americana se limpiará el culo la eurorden española. Ya te dije también que te pusieras corrupto del dinero yanqui  enfermo del dinero tomate la pastilla que serás un pobre toda tu vida que entran en foros de asalariados.



Al fin se quitan la máscara los bolivarianos tercermundistas de mierda.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (19 May 2022)

Empezamos el día con un boom:


----------



## neutral295 (19 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero ahora despotricas contra el bitxo? Pero si eras el que más miedo tenía de todo el foro!!
> 
> Por @neutral295
> 
> "*Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero *



Eres un manipulador, lo sacas de contexto y encima está escrito el 4 abril 2020, nadie sabía nada, llevábamos 3 semanas encerrados. El coronatimo es un invento yanqui para vacunar covidiotas como tú, hay que ser muy imbécil después de más de 2 años creer que el coronatimo planetario lo provocó un chino que se comió un murciélago  Tengo miedo por eso no me he vacunado. Venga busca un mensaje mío donde digo que me he vacunado


----------



## neutral295 (19 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Al fin se quitan la máscara los bolivarianos tercermundistas de mierda.



Y tu un proyanqui socialista sanchista que estás a favor de la subida precios.


----------



## MUGALARI (19 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Bueno, la diferencia es que con Franco había un crecimiento económico del 8%, y tampoco era una cleptocracia (el Pazo de Meirás vale menos que el trastero de cualquier mansión de los oligarcas rusos). La clase media de todo el país engordaba, no solo la casta de Madrid y Barcelona, y los cuatro puntos cardinales de la península estaban conectados a la red eléctrica.
> 
> Franco fue un millón de veces mejor que Putin en todo: en valentía, en honor, en patriotismo y en inteligencia.



Franco fue un dictador sangriento que firmaba sentencias de muerte desde la comodidad de su cama mientras los españoles emigraban a Europa para que sus familias no pasaran hambre . Y un vulgar chorizo y si no fíjate en el patrimonio de la familia Franco hoy en dia.Todo no van a ser los Borbones.


----------



## neutral295 (19 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pasadle a este el teléfono de Brutalsky, le servirá de guía.
> Suerte.



a ti el de Zelensky


----------



## neutral295 (19 May 2022)

LouCypher dijo:


> Pues avanzar hasta descartilar
> 
> Se te ha olvidado la gripe española, la mosca española y la leyenda negra, y alguna ridiculez más, seguro!



la gripe española donde solo morían en EEUU, jaja, tu para un yanqui eres basura, paga su petróleo más caro o se te considerará un terrorista del eje del mal. Te gusta mucho que los yanquis te enculen


----------



## ghawar (19 May 2022)

Buenos días, un placer leeros a todos cada día .


----------



## Nicors (19 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador sangriento que firmaba sentencias de muerte desde la comodidad de su cama mientras los españoles emigraban a Europa para que sus familias no pasaran hambre . Y un vulgar chorizo y si no fíjate en el patrimonio de la familia Franco hoy en dia.Todo no van a ser los Borbones.



Si firmaba sentencias que les pasaba los jueces tras un juicio, para condenar a etarras, asesinos y violadores ¿problema ? Ninguno.
En cuanto a la situación economica:





__





Anexo:Países por PIB (nominal) en 1975 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Decimo mundial en pib nominal.

Que había gente que emigraba, ahora más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Buenos días, un placer leeros a todos cada día .



Nada a seguir mandado carne a la picadora


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 May 2022)

Ocurrencias orcas: los ocupantes de Mariupol lanzan la idea de crear un enclave turístico


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esta situación es aún más dura mentalmente para los soldados que la batalla en campo abierto donde sabes más o menos donde está el enemigo.
> 
> El infierno que les espera a los ruskis en las ciudades tomadas les va a hacer echar de menos a los bayraktars.



Entiendo que Sebastopol es donde tienen el acuertelamiento esa unidad, pero que les habran zumbado en la zona de Kherson - Zaporiyia que es donde estaban desplegados.


----------



## Chaini (19 May 2022)

Traducción del video:



For those looking for a translation: Woman’s voice — plane’s computer system listing failure: * Left engine fire * Right engine fire * Fly-by-wire system malfunction (СДУ) Pilot try not to loose their shit and discuss when to eject. Screaming at the end.
Traducido del inglés al
Voz de mujer robot: falla en la lista del sistema informático del avión: * Incendio motor izquierdo * Incendio motor derecho * Mal funcionamiento del sistema fly-by-wire (СДУ) El piloto trata de no perder su mierda y discute cuándo expulsar. Gritando al final.







Los tanques polacos entregados a la APU ya están en la línea de contacto con los ocupantes rusos.

Así lucen los T-72M1 y T-72M1R con los elementos de protección dinámica 4C20 del complejo Kontakt-1 ya instalados, transferidos de la empresa checa STV Group.


----------



## Chaini (19 May 2022)

¿Casualidad?


Pedro Baños recomendando a Jose Zorrilla


----------



## Ricardiano (19 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> ¿Casualidad?
> 
> 
> Pedro Baños recomendando a Jose Zorrilla



Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...




Pura casualidad. No seais mal pensados. Que los que apoyaron, por "salvar la democracia y los derechos humanos", a los lazis estén ahora apoyando a Rusia; Y desesperadamente, a cualquiera que puedan vestir de "persona que sabe" y apoye su discurso es pura casualidad.


----------



## ghawar (19 May 2022)

> *Vladimir Putin loses 42nd colonel in war with Ukraine*
> In yet another setback for president Vladimir Putin, Russian troops have lost their 42nd colonel nearly three months into Moscow’s unprovoked invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Denis Kozlov, 40, died on 11 May while guiding a pontoon ferry to make further advancement of the troops, according to a report by local Russian news outlet _Vladimir News_.
> ...











Vladimir Putin loses 42nd colonel in war with Ukraine


Ukraine says Russia suffered heavy losses while trying to cross Siverskyi Donets river




uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 May 2022)

La bolsa que anunciaban algunos aún está pendiente de cerrarse. De hecho a día de hoy solo es un plan sobre el papel. Para mi son las últimas bocanadas de un pez moribundo. Si la inteligencia Ucra dice que para Agosto estará la situación embridada, habrá que creerles, ya que hasta ahora son los que más han acertado.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bea Talegón dice que hay que escuchar a los que saben, y en menos de 2 minutos dice bastantes chorradas, por un lado dice que nos hemos quedado solos, por lo visto casi toda Europa + EEUU + Canada + UK + Australia es quedarse solos, y después dice que nos quieren llevar a un tema moral y segundos después dice que Putin invade por cuestiones morales, para mear y no echar gota, menuda diarrea mental tiene el caballero.


----------



## Ricardiano (19 May 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Bea Talegón dice que hay que escuchar a los que saben, y en menos de 2 minutos dice bastantes chorradas, por un lado dice que nos hemos quedado solos, por lo visto casi toda Europa + EEUU + Canada + UK + Australia es quedarse solos, y después dice que nos quieren llevar a un tema moral y segundos después dice que Putin invade por cuestiones morales, para mear y no echar gota, menuda diarrea mental tiene el caballero.



Les da igual. La cuestión es enmerdar, hacer creer que todo es igual. No aplican la lógica. Defender, justificar o argumentar una cosa y la contraria no les supone ningún problema.

Por eso no es posible debatir con ellos. Es justamente una estrategia que busca eliminar el debate argumentativo racional. Por lo tanto no se trata de encontrar fallas en su forma de pensar porque son inmunes a ello.

Llevo años pensando cómo se desactiva esta forma de comuniación-propaganda. Tenga en cuenta que llevo toda una vida aguantando a los lazis. Ha sido una forma de no perder la cabeza.

Descarto cualquier intento racional de neutralizar este tipo de propaganda. Más o menos, el pensamiento occidental se ha ido desarrollando tal que:
Argumentos y hechos te llevan a las conclusiones.

Esta gente piensa tal que:
Tengo una creencia-> me busco argumentos y hechos que encajen en mi conclusión. Ergo, puedo cambiar los argumentos y los hechos como me de la gana para que sirvan a la conclusión preestablecida.

La creencia además, en estos casos, suele ser de carácter sentimental o emocinal. Lo cual ya la blinda totalmente ante cualquier argumento racional.

Personalmente lo único que he encontrado eficaz es la burla, el escarnio, el cachondeo, el humor. Porque es una comunicación no racional, también es sentimental. Hiere al que la recibe, al atacar sus sentimientos o emociones, pero también le hace pensar...Piensa, Soy tonto? Eso le duele.

Porque una cosa es creer que la tierra es plana, o si los genes catalanes son superiores, o si Rusia es una superpotencia universal con terminators de última generación. Y otra diferente es que se partan de risa en tu cara, porque te consideren gilipollas.

Nadie quiere ser gilipollas. Ni el terraplanista mas furibundo.

Descubirir que te consideran gilipollas perdido por tus creencias, genera un shock. Ese shock es la única esperanza.


----------



## gargamelix (19 May 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Bea Talegón dice que hay que escuchar a los que saben, y en menos de 2 minutos dice bastantes chorradas, por un lado dice que nos hemos quedado solos, por lo visto casi toda Europa + EEUU + Canada + UK + Australia es quedarse solos, y después dice que nos quieren llevar a un tema moral y segundos después dice que Putin invade por cuestiones morales, para mear y no echar gota, menuda diarrea mental tiene el caballero.



Además de todo lo que se está diciendo, alguien piensa que la situación global es occidente por un lado "solos" y el resto del mundo como unidad? el resto del mundo es una caja de grillos (loquísimos algunos) que generalmente se llevan a matar y se dan puñaladas a la mínima. Tejen alianzas de conveniencia pero en esencia son sistemas políticos y económicos incompatibles en muchos casos.

Lo que sí se puede decir es que es algo generalizado en los malos gobernantes culpar al exterior de los males propios. Y funciona de maravilla por muchas razones algunas de ellas incluso incrustadas en el adn del ser humano. A occidende le llueve odio de muchas partes motivado por esto, pero esto ha sido siempre así: Un ejemplo de esto son las teorías de Galeano sobre Latinoamérica que se utilizan constantemente por gobernantes corruptos e ineficientes que empobrecen sus países para culpar de los desastres de su gestión al exterior y a poco menos que una maldición histórica casi mágica. Estas cosas suceden también en África con sus ex potencias colonizadoras, en Asia, etc y el resultado es ese, pero no implica ni mucho menos una unidad real entre ellos, para nada.


----------



## lowfour (19 May 2022)

Brutal documental (que igual ya habéis puesto) realizado con vídeos del móvil de un ocupante ruso antes y durante la guerra. Propaganda Ukraniana de calidad. No os lo perdáis. Por cierto el metraje desde dentro del tanque que puse era de este documental. 









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada


Prueba



hdlgp.com


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Sustituir importaciones y proveedores no se hace en un día lleva años
Estos vuelven a los 80

El programa de sustitución de importaciones fracasó por completo, a pesar de los informes de "bravura" de los departamentos de la industria, dijo Klishas.


----------



## Pete Best (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta hace dos días ninguno de estos dos idiotas sabía quién era este tal José Zorrilla, hoy es un experto de primer orden al que hay que escuchar con atención, son ridículos.


----------



## Trovador (19 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días ninguno de estos dos idiotas sabía quién era este tal José Zorrilla, *hoy es un experto de primer orden al que hay que escuchar con atención*, son ridículos.



Consigna que repiten los follaputin que pululan por el foro.


----------



## SPQR (19 May 2022)

T72 nuevecitos al guano, en las afueras de Jarkov.


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Otra casualidad


Se ha recibido información más detallada sobre el incendio en Ivanovo. Un almacén de materiales poliméricos y productos plásticos está en llamas. El área de fuego es de 1000 metros cuadrados. 



Ivanovo hubo un gran incendio en la fábrica 
En Ivanovo, hubo un gran incendio en la fábrica. Los equipos de bomberos partieron hacia la dirección 1st Kamennaya, 20. Aquí, como se informó a Ivteleradio en el departamento regional del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, se incendió un taller para la producción de ventanas de plástico. El incendio dañó el edificio de producción y almacenamiento en un área de 1000 metros cuadrados. Según datos preliminares, nadie resultó herido. 









В Иванове произошел крупный пожар на производстве


На месте работают расчеты огнеборцев




ivteleradio.ru


----------



## tomcat ii (19 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sustituir importaciones y proveedores no se hace en un día lleva años
> Estos vuelven a los 80
> 
> El programa de sustitución de importaciones fracasó por completo, a pesar de los informes de "bravura" de los departamentos de la industria, dijo Klishas.



No se podía de saber, no que va. A los 80 con suerte.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La bolsa que anunciaban algunos aún está pendiente de cerrarse. De hecho a día de hoy solo es un plan sobre el papel. Para mi son las últimas bocanadas de un pez moribundo. Si la inteligencia Ucra dice que para Agosto estará la situación embridada, habrá que creerles, ya que hasta ahora son los que más han acertado.



Como bien dice Galileo, los rusos estan poniendo todo en el asador, si no consiguen sus objetivos, se puede decir que ha sido ya el ultimo gran movimiento ruso en esta guerra y seguiran perdiendo terreno


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Sin confirmar, rumores

Putin tiene una nieta no reconocida con el apellido ZELENSKY.


*Munich hija de Vladimir Putin*
El presidente de Rusia llama traidores nacionales a quienes están orientados hacia Occidente. Luego, su hija, que en los últimos años vivió con su elegido Igor Zelensky en dos países: Rusia y Alemania, también debe ser registrada como traidora nacional.


Мюнхенская дочь Владимира Путина


*Se revela que la hija de Putin, Katerina, está en una relación con una estrella de ballet llamada Zelensky*

La hija de Vladimir Putin, Katerina Tikhonova, tiene un amante llamado Zelensky, el mismo nombre que el presidente ucraniano, según los informes.

Las sanciones contra la mujer de 35 años, impuestas por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de su padre, han detenido sus vuelos regulares de Moscú a Múnich para vivir con su nuevo hombre, durante los cuales estaría acompañada por guardias del servicio secreto ruso.

Su nueva pareja -con quien tiene una hija de dos años- es Igor Zelensky, de 52 años, destacado bailarín de ballet profesional y director de primer nivel que hasta hace poco dirigía el Ballet Estatal de Baviera.










Se revela que la hija de Putin, Katerina, está en una relación con una estrella de ballet llamada Zelensky


La hija de Vladimir Putin, Katerina Tikhonova, tiene un amante llamado Zelensky, el mismo nombre que el presidente ucraniano, según los informes.Las sanciones contra la mujer de 35 años, impuestas por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de su padre, han detenido sus vuelos regulares de Moscú a...




noticiasdelmundo.news





La hija menor de Putin vive con Zelensky y tienen una hija Las redes sociales se preguntan si el abuelo accidentalmente se mezcló en la locura y atacó a otro Zelensky, ofendido por su yerno.


----------



## MUGALARI (19 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si firmaba sentencias que les pasaba los jueces tras un juicio, para condenar a etarras, asesinos y violadores ¿problema ? Ninguno.
> En cuanto a la situación economica:
> 
> https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(nominal)_en_1975
> ...



Si claro, etarras, violadores,......Pasate por aqui.Alcaldes, maestros,...

*HORROR Y ESPERANZA EN LAS CARTAS ESCRITAS ANTES DE SER FUSILADOS*
Una selección de las cartas que presos republicanos riojanos escribieron desde las cárceles antes de ser fusilados por los franquistas puede verse en el Planetario de Iruñea hasta el 16 de junio.


----------



## EGO (19 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Si claro, etarras, violadores,......Pasate por aqui.Alcaldes, maestros,...
> 
> *HORROR Y ESPERANZA EN LAS CARTAS ESCRITAS ANTES DE SER FUSILADOS*
> Una selección de las cartas que presos republicanos riojanos escribieron desde las cárceles antes de ser fusilados por los franquistas puede verse en el Planetario de Iruñea hasta el 16 de junio.



Pocos rojos fusilo Franco.

Al final volvieron de nuevo y han convertido España en una porqueria.


----------



## txusky_g (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo malo de los expertos en geopolítica es que tienen la explicación a cualquier tropelía y además esa explicación suele volverse una justificación.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

*Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski*
Los rusos se atrincheraron en la Escuela Liceo 2 al no poder tomar el aeropuerto Antonov, el escenario apocalíptico de su derrota. "Saquearon las casas de los vecinos porque se morían de hambre"

Natalia Petrichenko, la directora de la guardería, camina mirando el suelo con cuidado mientras sus zapatillas pisan crujientes cristales rotos como si fueran pan tostado.

- Tened cuidado. No toquéis nada. Esta zona del edificio no ha sido desminada.

Es el primer día que Natalia y Olga Yermuraki, una de sus profesoras, entran en la escuela Liceo 2 de Hostomel. La lepra de la guerra ha agujereado sus fachadas y dentro los soldados rusos han movido mesas, estanterías y armarios hacia las puertas para sellarlas. *El suelo es un caos de heces humanas, ropa militar hecha jirones, libros escolares, cajas de munición y casquillos de bala*. Es el escenario perfecto de un apocalipsis zombie. Hay que gastar mucha energía para destruir aula por aula, mesa por mesa, ventana por ventana.

Este colegio fue el último punto de resistencia rusa cuando los soldados de la Z trataron de hacerse con el aeropuerto de la ciudad, a escasos 500 metros, y fracasaron. Si el plan de Moscú falló, *fue porque la Inteligencia de EEUU lo tenía mucho antes que los propios generales*. Los planos de la operación le llegaron a Zelenski tres días antes de la invasión, el 21 de febrero, y en ellos quedaba claro que los rusos *iban a intentar tomar el aeropuerto en una operación aerotransportada* a gran velocidad. El objetivo era trasladar hombres y equipo en avión hasta esta pista, a pocos kilómetros de la capital y partiendo desde aquí, en unas horas, tomar el centro de Kiev y decapitar al gobierno. Días después, las columnas que llegaban desde Bielorrusia alcanzaron Hostomel con sus tanques y *se unieron a los supervivientes del asalto, pero ya era tarde para los planes de Putin*. Kiev se había blindado y los blindados fueron destruidos por las tropas de Ucrania unos kilómetros más allá, *como atestiguan sus cascarones quemados*.





Olga y Natalia, en la puerta de la escuela Liceo 2 de Hostomel. ALBERTO ROJAS
"Claro que recordamos aquella noche, la del 24. Mi primera impresión fue de incredulidad. *Me llamó mi hijo para decirme que la guerra había empezado justo al lado de su casa *y yo no le quise creer. Le dije que no entrara en pánico, pero él tenía razón", dice la directora del centro. "Sonaron las hélices de los helicópteros y los aviones de combate. Yo me bajé al refugio mientras que el edificio de mi marido, que es militar, *se vino abajo por un misil*", cuenta Olga, la profesora.

Efectivamente, como recogieron algunas grabaciones de móvil aquel día, *decenas de helicópteros rusos con la panza llena de paracaidistas se precipitaron a baja altura sobre el aeropuerto Antonov de Hostomel*. Como los ucranianos ya les estaban esperando, derribaron varios de ellos con misiles Stinger enviados por EEUU disparados sobre el hombro. Los que consiguieron tomar tierra sufrieron grandes bajas en los primeros minutos. *El factor sorpresa nunca fue tal*. Un misil ruso atravesó el hangar donde se refugiaba el Mriya, el avión más grande del mundo, que quedó decapitado. Los rusos trataron de salir del aeródromo y tomar posiciones a sangre y fuego. *Una de ellas fue esta escuela*. El salón de actos, la cocina, los laboratorios de ciencias... No queda nada en pie. Los rusos sólo han respetado el piano, pero nadie se atreve a tocarlo porque suele ser el lugar ideal para esconder un explosivo trampa.





Camino de acceso al aeródromo Antonov desde la escuela Liceo 2 con coches ametrallados.
"Mira, traían raciones sólo para tres días", dice la directora. Por el suelo quedaron desparramados los envoltorios de galletas, carne enlatada, latas de atún o dulces de sus raciones de campaña. Después, *saquearon las casas de los vecinos porque se morían de hambre*", recuerda. Fuera, todo vehículo civil fue acribillado y quemado. Los rusos dispararon contra los edificios desde esas posiciones, dejando enormes boquetes calcinados y cavaron trincheras junto a los columpios. El centro de la ciudad fue destruido. *Todo lo que les podía salir mal, les salió peor y ahí comenzaron las venganzas*. "Lo primero que hicieron fue buscar al alcalde y asesinarlo. Además, dispararon contra aquellos que querían llevarse el cuerpo para enterrarlo. El objetivo es que todos lo vieran muerto en la calle para mandar un mensaje de terror", dice Natalia.

*Quemar libros*
*Los rusos hicieron una lumbre con los libros de la biblioteca*, no sabemos si para calentarse o por convicción, como hacían los nazis. La escuela entera está llena de mensajes en ruso escritos con grafiti en las paredes o con tiza en las pizarras. En uno leemos: "Un saludo desde Siberia. *Sentimos mucho esto pero son nuestras órdenes"*, escribió algún soldado avergonzado del enorme destrozo causado en las aulas. Otro, escrito en una mesa, era más claro: "Zelenski es el mal, pero Putin es otro bastardo". "En un ala del edificio se instalaron los rusos y en la otra, los chechenos. Entre ellos apenas se relacionaban", cuenta Olga. Sí vemos otro mensaje de los _kadirovitas_ en las aulas que usaron como posiciones de tiro: "Gloria a Chechenia", dice una pintada. Según la Inteligencia ucraniana, estos chechenos eran los enviados a matar al presidente Zelenski durante los primeros días de la invasión. *Jamás pudieron pasar del puente de Irpín*, a unos kilómetros de aquí.

El profesor de Informática se ha enterado de la visita de su directora y se une a la comitiva. Cuando entra en lo que era su aula, *no puede evitar un estremecimiento de dolor*. La mayoría de los ordenadores han sido robados por los rusos, incluyendo el proyector. Los que no se han llevado los han reventado a culatazos. También han robado el equipo de sonido del salón de actos, dice la directora. "Realmente han venido con órdenes de destruirlo todo".





Sótano de la escuela donde se refugiaron los rusos. ALBERTO ROJAS
Antes de dejar la escuela, nos animan a bajar al sótano. "Aquí hicieron su búnker", cuenta el profesor de Informática. Iluminándonos con las linternas del móvil entramos en salas llevas de colchones robados de las viviendas saqueadas de Hostomel, donde dormían. Huele a cerrado, a seres humanos hacinados durante días, a enfermedad. En algunos *hay enormes manchas de sangre seca, señal de que se usaron el subsuelo como quirófano improvisado*. Todo está tal cual lo dejaron ellos.

Sobre la mesa hay comida podrida a medio consumir. "En este punto recibieron la orden de retirada. Se dejaron estos platos a medias y huyeron a Bielorrusia", dice Natalia. "Su legado es la tierra quemada".









Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski


Natalia Petrichenko, la directora de la guardería, camina mirando el suelo con cuidado mientras sus zapatillas pisan crujientes cristales rotos como si fueran pan tostado....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Nicors (19 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Si claro, etarras, violadores,......Pasate por aqui.Alcaldes, maestros,...
> 
> *HORROR Y ESPERANZA EN LAS CARTAS ESCRITAS ANTES DE SER FUSILADOS*
> Una selección de las cartas que presos republicanos riojanos escribieron desde las cárceles antes de ser fusilados por los franquistas puede verse en el Planetario de Iruñea hasta el 16 de junio.



Hombre estamos hablando del desarrollismo de los 60.
Si te quieres ir más atrás, yo puedo también hablar de paracuellos y demás fechorías rojas. No es el hilo adecuado. Sólo te dejaré un punto: cuando hablas de "alcaldes", el frente popular ganó (con trampas) las elecciones y procedió por la cara a sustituir a los alcaldes elegidos por el pueblo, y puso a los de su cuerda....


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Australia enviará 20 vehículos blindados Bushmaster adicionales y 14 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113 a Ucrania, así como equipo de protección para los soldados.


----------



## MUGALARI (19 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pocos rojos fusilo Franco.
> 
> Al final volvieron de nuevo y han convertido España en una porqueria.



España es una porquería precisamente por ser una continuidad de 40 años de pobredumbre franquista. Por no hacer limpieza en el 77. Misma oligarquía, misma judicatura, misma Iglesia, misma lo que quieras. Y asi estamos, entre los que saquearon el pais 40 años y los que se unieron a la fiesta, en los huesos.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Es un negocio cada vez más difícil ser un ocupante ruso en Ucrania, donde los lugareños los quieren muertos. Los partisanos de Kherson han eliminado a unos 300 rusos, en su mayoría de noche, con armas pequeñas, cuchillos y veneno.
https://twitter.com/expatua/status/1526992825480626178/photo/1


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 May 2022)

Los rusos parece que planean una especie de Juicio teatro cutre con al menos una parte de los que agarraron en Mariupol - les van a inventar una serie de crímenes (En algunos casos hasta 30) con pruebas falsificadas estilo Katyn un intento pedorro para presentar una "Desnazificación" como un éxito


Seria otro de muchos crímenes pasándose por el forro a la convención de ginebra camuflada pero Francia / Alemania esta ya cada vez mas claro que juegan del lado de Putin han están blanqueando sus crímenes al menos así lo sugieren los acontecimientos.

Las repúblicas Bálticas y, Polonia deben estar muy al tanto de esta situación ya que si Putin gana esta conflicto ellos son los siguientes en la lista de Putin

¿Se podía liberar a los cercados de Mariupol?

Es poco probable pero tal vez si el peor intento es el que no se hace pero Francia y especialmente Alemania se dedicaron a retrasar cualquier envió de armamento pesado a Ucrania.

Si se hubieran tomado acciones rápidas en 2 - 3 semanas se hubiera podido hacer un intento de rescate, tal vez hubiera fracasado pero el peor intento es el que no se hace, pareciera que Alemania se dedico a retrasar lo mas posible el envió de armas pesadas a Ucrania para darle tiempo a los rusos para que tomaran Mariupol - Alemania como tal solo mando un puñado de Panzerfausts (De chiste)

------------------

Lo de la anciana con la bandera del Holodomor tiene una solución sencilla







Mas terreno perdido por los rusos en Kharkov lo dejo en azul importante cruce del rió a la derecha






Los rusos han tenido pequeños avances marginales el el Dombass pero empiezan amenazar con rodear Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk tengo mis dudas con respecto a que lo puedan lograr.





pero no lo descarto del todo los rusos están usando su suicida doctrina Zhukov derroche insano de medios humanos materiales hasta conseguir su objetivo ya tuvieron un desastre cruzando el puente pero a ellos no les importa tratar de nuevo siempre y cuando les queden blindados y soldados

El otro proveedor de mapas Militaryland.net los mapas que suelo mostrar dice que esta enfermo


----------



## El cogorzas (19 May 2022)

Bastante bueno el análisis de este vidrio, os lo recomiendo. 



Hay un canal gemelo que traduce todo este contenido al español, en uno o dos días lo vuelvo a poner para los que no controlen del todo el inglés.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano forma una nueva brigada con tanques donados. – Galaxia Militar

A ver si les sacan provecho.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días ninguno de estos dos idiotas sabía quién era este tal José Zorrilla, hoy es un experto de primer orden al que hay que escuchar con atención, son ridículos.



Que el tipo ese no es más que un ex diplomático español en Georgia, ya me dirás la relevancia o sabiduría que tendrá ese señor...


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

lo que pasa en este pais es que arrastramos las cosas por décadas y siglos sin hacer nada.

es hora de cerrar el circulo hay que buscar un final trágico para al serie del Lian Shan Po con una muerte horrible y hododosa para el malvado Kao Chiu, hay que cerrar esta etapa


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Como definirlo? alienación , propaganda o ambas?


----------



## Covaleda (19 May 2022)

De unos días a esta parte he observado que ha bajado y mucho la intensidad, frecuencia y alcance de los ataques aéreos rusos contra las ciudades del interior de Ucrania. Siguen haciendo salidas pero muy muy lejos de la frecuencia de hace un par de semanas.


----------



## ghawar (19 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> De unos días a esta parte he observado que ha bajado y mucho la intensidad, frecuencia y alcance de los ataques aéreos rusos contra las ciudades del interior de Ucrania. Siguen haciendo salidas pero muy muy lejos de la frecuencia de hace un par de semanas.



Es una finta, en realidad mientras q nos entretienen con ucrania sus aviones están dando la vuelta para atacar a los USA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> De unos días a esta parte he observado que ha bajado y mucho la intensidad, frecuencia y alcance de los ataques aéreos rusos contra las ciudades del interior de Ucrania. Siguen haciendo salidas pero muy muy lejos de la frecuencia de hace un par de semanas.



han perdido solo en fotos 27 aparatos..y como mucho hacian 70 salidas diarias.....una mierda,,hasta la base de torrejon tiene mas cazas


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

Como en los vídeos de porno callejero de los checos.




Igualito que si le hubiera dado una mamada a los oligarcas. Rusas y sus rusadas baratas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

le dieron un premio en la urrs 1977

_En 1977 gana la Palma de Oro en el Festival de Moscú con su primer cortometraje, El barranco de Víznar al que sigue Argelès, sobre la memoria de los republicanos en el exilio de los campos de concentración franceses. En 1_









José A. Zorrilla - Centro Internacional Antonio Machado


José A. Zorrilla nace en Bilbao. Estudia Derecho en la Universidad de Deusto pero ha de terminar sus estudios en la de Granada en razón de sus actividades políticas. Mayo de 1968 pone fin a su juventud radical y en 1973 ingresa en la Carrera Diplomática. Desde entonces trata de compaginar con var




ciantoniomachado.com





quintacolumna estilo dorico



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Que el tipo ese no es más que un ex diplomático español en Georgia, ya me dirás la relevancia o sabiduría que tendrá ese señor...


----------



## El cogorzas (19 May 2022)

[off-topic] 

El ex canciller YERAR ESREDER ha sido señalado por los alemanes como un vendepatrias, un traidor y un jetas estilo zetapé por su compadreo con la horda. En consecuencia casi todos sus derechos y reconocimientos han sido revocados y hasta sus antiguos compañeros de partido lo evitan como si tuviera la peste. Nvtríos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Lo de popasna es serio poca broma.
No obstante ponte que consigen lichianks y severodonets. La guerra está ya en un periodo de desgaste marcado y la cuestion es que rusia solo va a poder MANTENER los territorios a costa de ponle 200KIA al día y material proporcional a ello.
¿Cuánto tiempo puede mantenerse el orco con ese nivel de desgaste? Ahora no es como la guerra del dobass, ahora el ejercito ucraniano puede causar mas desgaste por unidad de tiempo que antes, por lo que no es una guerra que puedas tener a perpetuo.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos parece que planean una especie de Juicio teatro cutre con al menos una parte de los que agarraron en Mariupol - les van a inventar una serie de crímenes (En algunos casos hasta 30) con pruebas falsificadas estilo Katyn un intento pedorro para presentar una "Desnazificación" como un éxito
> 
> 
> Seria otro de muchos crímenes pasándose por el forro a la convención de ginebra camuflada pero Francia / Alemania esta ya cada vez mas claro que juegan del lado de Putin han están blanqueando sus crímenes al menos así lo sugieren los acontecimientos.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

cuantas bajas han causado los tanques en está guerra? yo solo los he visto volar por los aires. No te digo la artilleria que se esta demostrando causa bajas a cascoporro, pero los tanques creo que hay que reservarlos para ocasiones muy muy puntuales. Llamarme cutre pero me gustan mas las motos y quads en esta guerra, trasportar tu stugna a la velocidad del rallo y tal, guerra nocturna ect.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano forma una nueva brigada con tanques donados. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> A ver si les sacan provecho.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

Los rusos son tan subnormales que no entienden que silenciosamente sus soldados van a ser fusilados. Si eligen los juicios-farsa, no habrá piedad para los milicianos chechenos y del donbass que caigan prisioneros.


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo con algunas reflexiones y datos interesantes, por ej como la corrupción ha hecho mella en el ejercito ruso
En este post no hay fotos


¿Crees que Rusia ganará la guerra contra Ucrania?

La columna vertebral del ejército ruso es un tanque.
Esta tradición proviene de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Los tanques ligeros T-34 que se creía que eran fundamentales para The Victory se produjeron en las fábricas a una velocidad vertiginosa y con un centavo, matando a más tripulaciones rusas que soldados alemanes por mal funcionamiento, autoexplosión, armamento delgado y congelación.
Los rusos perciben The Tank como los guerrilleros africanos y del Medio Oriente tratan a Toyota Gun Truck: un viaje de diversión disparando.
Probablemente hayas visto videos de tanques rusos conduciendo por ciudades ucranianas bombardeando edificios y destrozando autos. Luego, la ciudad es saqueada para compensar a los soldados por su heroísmo, mientras que el robo a largo plazo se relega a los perros principales con vínculos con el gobierno.

El señor de la guerra checheno Kadyrov fue recompensado con el "patrocinio" sobre Mariyupol por su lealtad a los videos del Kremlin y TikTok.
La camarilla de Kadyrov se beneficiará del puerto marítimo y la fábrica de acero, y las autoridades locales le pagarán dinero por protección, tal como lo hicieron los rusos en la era del yugo tártaro mongol. En cinco años, Kadyrov será multimillonario en USD y khan de Mariyupol.
El Ejército Ruso es una copia al carbón del Ejército Rojo. Con una advertencia.
Como una fuerza a tener en cuenta, fue construida para blitzkriegs.

Un batallón de tanques disparando contra el aterrorizado enemigo, seguido por PAC e infantería gritando "¡hurra!" para desmoralizar aún más al enemigo, con cañones de artillería y múltiples lanzacohetes bombardeando desde atrás y aviones de combate volando por encima bombardeando todo a la vista con misiles imprecisos.
Esta enorme cacofonía de destrucción se concibió más como un instrumento de miedo que de eficiencia, por lo que se cree que es imparable y perfectamente adecuado para la apropiación de tierras como el ejército de Genghis Khan que se creó.
Así es también como los niños rusos representan la guerra en las obras de arte.





En esta imagen, la niña de 6 años de edad, Karolina, de Kanash, dibujó vívidamente 3 KIA rusos, incluido un paracaidista que se enredó en las correas de un paracaídas y se ahorcó accidentalmente.
Un camión cisterna al frente seguido de infantería y un avión de combate arriba. Karolina percibió con razón que los soldados son mera carne de cañón para luego ser declarados Héroes de Rusia, las calles y las escuelas llevan su nombre (baratos y dan la sensación de buena cohesión social).
En el frente de batalla, sin embargo, son prescindibles, lo que, para ser justos, se puede decir de absolutamente cualquier ciudadano de Rusia excepto el zar, que es santo.





Este ataque similar a Genghis Khan era lo que el Pentágono temía que le ocurriría a Ucrania, y su estrategia era llenar al ejército ucraniano hasta el borde con armas ligeras: jabalinas y aguijones, para luchar en una guerra partidista prolongada después de la ocupación total por parte de Rusia.
Afganistán contra la Unión Soviética 2 agotaría al Kremlin de sus recursos y finanzas, y en 5 a 10 años estaría en bancarrota y se desmoronaría como la Unión Soviética.
Esta intención se puede verificar fácilmente a través de Raytheon Technologies informando a sus partes interesadas que necesitan dos años para llenar la reserva repentinamente vacía de Stingers, y el Secretario de Estado de EE. UU. Blinken prometiendo enviar 10 Javelins por cada tanque ruso, incluidos los que existen solo en papel.





¿Por qué fracasó la guerra relámpago?
Dos razones clave. En primer lugar, los ucranianos, a diferencia del ejército afgano, en realidad aprendieron de los especialistas estadounidenses cómo luchar en la guerra moderna, por lo que tal vez los maestros deberían haber tenido más fe en sus alumnos en lugar de decirles que se rindieran.
La segunda razón, más fundamental, del fracaso ruso es que la Cacofonía Masiva de Destrucción carecía de gran parte del hardware y las tropas que se suponía que tenía.





Los batallones de tanques tenían menos tanques que en el Ejército Rojo. Los nuevos no se fabricaron en grandes cantidades debido al injerto. Los viejos no se mantuvieron adecuadamente y se archivaron en silencio.
Los aviones de combate también eran viejos y los nuevos no se fabricaban en cantidades suficientes debido a la corrupción.
En lugar de tres brigadas, había dos. En lugar de cinco batallones, había tres. En lugar de cuatro pelotones, había dos. El ejército de Putin era una versión mucho más abreviada del Ejército Rojo.





No hubo buenos comandantes, porque el ascenso en las filas no ha sido por méritos, sino por la disposición a participar en esquemas de corrupción.
Mi amigo me contó cómo su tío, empleado en el Edificio del Estado Mayor en Moscú, informó que justo después de que Putin triplicara el presupuesto militar en preparación para una gran guerra en Ucrania en 2014, todos los generales se compraron vehículos de lujo. Literalmente, Ladas y Opels un día, Mercedes Benz y Toyota Infinity al día siguiente.

Durante ocho años, los generales se dieron un festín con miles de millones de dólares de esta fantástica ganancia inesperada: construyeron enormes mansiones en Ryublovka, contrataron familias adicionales con amantes y encargaron autobuses llenos de servicio de escolta de primera clase todos los viernes al cuartel general del ejército, y cualquier general. que quería construir una carrera sobre méritos militares se vio obligado a renunciar o fue enviado a la cárcel.
Putin siempre ha alentado la corrupción porque la participación delictiva garantizaba la lealtad a su régimen, pero creía erróneamente que la corrupción no es un obstáculo para la eficacia personal e institucional.
Después de todo, decía el razonamiento de Putin, soy totalmente corrupto y, sin embargo, cumplo bien con mis deberes como presidente.
Esto es puro autoengaño, ya que gran parte de su actividad es ceremonial similar a Isabel II: muchas reuniones con varias personas, pero ningún trabajo real de arremangarse.
Además, nadie le dijo nunca a Putin que cometió errores, y comenzó a creer que es un economista, geoestratega y mariscal altamente eficiente.

No, Rusia no puede ganar.
Y también hay una dimensión moral en esta guerra. Rusia está matando a hablantes de ruso eslavo en ciudades, pueblos y aldeas absolutamente idénticos a los suyos utilizando soldados reclutados de repúblicas de mayoría étnica no rusa como Buriatia, Tatarstán e Ingushetia, con algún insano pretexto de galimatías de neonazis.
Este nivel de engaño y básicamente autolesiones es insostenible a largo plazo y podría conducir al colapso del estado seguido de una guerra civil.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## favelados (19 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> De unos días a esta parte he observado que ha bajado y mucho la intensidad, frecuencia y alcance de los ataques aéreos rusos contra las ciudades del interior de Ucrania. Siguen haciendo salidas pero muy muy lejos de la frecuencia de hace un par de semanas.



Han intensificado en cambio los ataques artilleros, tb los indiscriminados según el último o penúltimo informe de la hintelijencia UK


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## LouCypher (19 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> la gripe española donde solo morían en EEUU, jaja, tu para un yanqui eres basura, paga su petróleo más caro o se te considerará un terrorista del eje del mal. Te gusta mucho que los yanquis te enculen



Tú sí que disfrutas en el recto de la hoz y el martillo, piratón!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (19 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Han intensificado en cambio los ataques artilleros, tb los indiscriminados según el último o penúltimo informe de la hintelijencia UK



Si, si. Llevan dos semanas machacando noche y día con artillería todas las poblaciones a lo largo del territorio que mantienen ocupado en el sureste, pero es raro porque los grandes ataques artilleros tradicionalmente preceden a una ofensiva de infantería/caballería (blindados), y eso aún no parece que haya pasado, exceptuando el ridículo que hicieron en el famoso intento de cruce del río.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (19 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (19 May 2022)

El otro día llevaban 11 bombardeos en 24h .. y siguen


----------



## favelados (19 May 2022)

Primeras imágenes desde tierra de los blindados destruidos en Bilohorivka...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



me gusta mucho como tienen organizado el ejercito Ucraniano sus unidades..... y éstos que son encima "voluntarios" vemos que estan muy bien equipados. Son unidades moviles que funcionan de forma autonoma y sin mando .. su orden.. destruir y todo lo que puedan y causar el caos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Mapa de Kharkiv del Norte (19 de mayo 4:00 a.m.) Las fuerzas ucranianas han liberado el pueblo de Dementiivka, a 7 km de la frontera con Rusia. Esta es una ganancia importante porque a los rusos solo les queda una ruta a Malí y Velyki Prokhody a través de Lyptsi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Por eso mismo no es creible el video aquel de la GRU que sacaron con que noseque batallon de ucranianos se negaba a seguir ordenes, no encaja con el tipo de lucha que esta realizando ucrania; descentralizado y conservador.

En fin. A mi lo de los tanques no me acaba de convencer, pueden servir para cuando el frente esta en colapso y dar caza, pero creo que la doctrina ahora y aqui es causar el mayor desgaste posible con el mínimo perdidas. Es una guerra para jugar conservador y no hacer el davai. Para ello la artilleria selecta va muy bien porque mantienes distancias, y escuadrones imaginativos que plantan stugnas y drones voladores, nocturnidad y alevosia. En general el choque cercano con tanques no es doctrina en desgaste y tampoco hace falta combate urbano dado que una vez rodeada la ciudad la situacion del orco en territorio rival es insostenible. 

Es una guerra de capital, achatarrar mas con menos. Los tanques consumen logistica a cascoporro. Los tendiria claro, pero para eventos very special



Dr Polux dijo:


> me gusta mucho como tienen organizado el ejercito Ucraniano sus unidades..... y éstos que son encima "voluntarios" vemos que estan muy bien equipados. Son unidades moviles que funcionan de forma autonoma y sin mando .. su orden.. destruir y todo lo que puedan y causar el caos


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador sangriento que firmaba sentencias de muerte desde la comodidad de su cama mientras los españoles emigraban a Europa para que sus familias no pasaran hambre . Y un vulgar chorizo y si no fíjate en el patrimonio de la familia Franco hoy en dia.Todo no van a ser los Borbones.





neutral295 dijo:


> la gripe española donde solo morían en EEUU, jaja, tu para un yanqui eres basura, paga su petróleo más caro o se te considerará un terrorista del eje del mal. Te gusta mucho que los yanquis te enculen



Se acabó, Máquina del Ignore ON, estos dos indeseables a la mierda!.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se les ve a kilómetros y máxime ahora cuando van por consignas de ofensiva en ofensiva y salen en tromba, demasiado descarado.
Se les ve el plumero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

una mina


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Ucrania necesita muchas mas unidades de artillería 155, son maquinas de desgaste muy potentes, tambien sistemas AA para protegerlos


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Y para blanquear el saqueo los rusos van diciendo que tienen cosecha récord


Rusia ha robado unas 400.000 toneladas de cereales de las regiones ocupadas de #Ukraine - Verkhovna Rada Además, #Russia está bombardeando graneros y bloqueando #Ukrainian puertos, lo que impide que #Ukraine exporte granos de años anteriores. 1/2 


En el puerto de #Odessa bloquearon 25 millones de toneladas de grano, y en general, debido al bloqueo de puertos por parte de #Russia , #Ukraine no puede exportar 90 millones de toneladas de grano, perdiendo diariamente $170 millones. 2/2


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)




----------



## pep007 (19 May 2022)

Estos rusos son tontos, se estan preparando para una guerra larga.
Pero que no ven que se han colocado justo donde querian los americanos???!!!!!
Los americanos quieren que no salgan del barro nunca mas, y con Putin lo conseguiran...
Despues iran a ppr los chinos.
Pero no ven que ganarian mas, perderian menos, con una retirada rapida....


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador sangriento que firmaba sentencias de muerte desde la comodidad de su cama mientras los españoles emigraban a Europa para que sus familias no pasaran hambre . Y un vulgar chorizo y si no fíjate en el patrimonio de la familia Franco hoy en dia.Todo no van a ser los Borbones.



Fusilo a muchisimos menos de los que tenía que haber matado


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Los rusos intentan cortar la carretera Lysychansk - Bakhmut y aislar la región de Lugansk, - jefe de la administración regional. Las fuerzas rusas se encuentran actualmente a unos 6 km de la carretera.
https://t.co/Dq5aUz4dnf


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Rusia cambia de estrategia usando unidades mas pequeñas en Donbas podría ser un esfuerzo para suministrar menos fuerzas: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. La medida se debe en parte al uso de la artillería por parte de ambos bandos, después de que Rusia fracasara en los ataques frontales tras los bombardeos, dijo el funcionario.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Rusia TODAVÍA avanza lentamente en Donbas debido a graves problemas logísticos a pesar de concentrarse en un área geográfica más pequeña: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos intentan cortar la carretera Lysychansk - Bakhmut y aislar la región de Lugansk, - jefe de la administración regional. Las fuerzas rusas se encuentran actualmente a unos 6 km de la carretera.
> Russians attempting to cut Lysychansk - Bakhmut highway and isolate Luhansk region, - head of regional administration Bakhmut - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

El cruce del río a nivel del suelo en Biolhorivka. Salen BMP-1, de esos que dicen que los rusos no tenían ya en servicio, pero es que éstos están buscando en el fondo del armario desde la semana dos y están usando material de la época de la URSS.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Según el UK MoD. El teniente general Serhiy Kisel, que comandaba el 1er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia de élite, ha sido suspendido por no haber tomado Járkov. También el Vice Admiral Igor Osipov. Valeriy Gerasimov está en el punto de mira.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Los rusos ya no saben ni como proteger a sus vehiculos, parece sacado de una pelicula de Mad Max


----------



## keylargof (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pinchas y no sangro, Beatriz Bofetón y el Orinal Retretes recomendando al unísono ver a este ex-embajador comunista "Zorrilla del Kremlin"

Esto sí que no me lo esperaba, hoyga


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas liberaron 23 asentamientos en el óblast de Kharkiv en 2 semanas. Las tropas rusas continúan bombardeando las provincias de Chernihiv y Sumy “para desviar nuestras fuerzas de las direcciones principales”, dice el general ucraniano Oleksiy Hromov.


----------



## keylargof (19 May 2022)

Mirad donde fue cónsul Zorrilla, chorprecha, chorprecha:


----------



## iases (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Fusilo a muchisimos menos de los que tenía que haber matado



Se te ve buena persona........ Muy enfermo pero buena persona


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Rusia envio algunas unidades a la lucha de Donbas que no estaban al 100 por ciento después de sufrir pérdidas en el asalto fallido a Kiev: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. "Algunos BTG estaban tan agotados que simplemente los disolvieron y los combinaron en otros", dijo el funcionario.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> Se te ve buena persona........ Muy enfermo pero buena persona



Mejor que los rojos de Paracuellos.


----------



## Turbamulta (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es un negocio cada vez más difícil ser un ocupante ruso en Ucrania, donde los lugareños los quieren muertos. Los partisanos de Kherson han eliminado a unos 300 rusos, en su mayoría de noche, con armas pequeñas, cuchillos y veneno.



La ilustración fijo que es de material de la II GM, es un soldado alemán con la bandera rusa pegada en el brazo, el casco característico y en el regazo podría tener una MP-40.

Hasta creo que puede ser de alguno de los libritos de lucha de Fairbairn, el que inventó el cuchillo que usaban los comandos británicos.


----------



## iases (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Mejor que los rojos de Paracuellos.



Claro que sí guapi


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (19 May 2022)

En Alemania, los refugiados ucranianos, al ver la bandera rusa, se molestaron e intentaron quemarla con la ayuda del transformador Tesla. Como resultado, toda la casa que los alemanes proporcionaron a los refugiados se incendió.



Atención al vídeo :








Telegram







www.t.me


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> La ilustración fijo que es de material de la II GM, es un soldado alemán con la bandera rusa pegada en el brazo, el casco característico y en el regazo podría tener una MP-40.
> 
> Hasta creo que puede ser de alguno de los libritos de lucha de Fairbairn, el que inventó el cuchillo que usaban los comandos británicos.



Bueno Christopher Lee sabía que una puñalada ahí no te permitía gritar...no pregunten como sabía eso


----------



## paconan (19 May 2022)

Za perdio o Ze ha Zuicidao?

*Se pierde el satélite militar marcado con una "Z" lanzado desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk del norte de Rusia*
El Cosmos-2555 salió de órbita y pereció al entrar en la atmósfera.









The military satellite marked with a "Z" launched from North Russian Cosmodrome Plesetsk is lost


The Cosmos-2555 got out of orbit and perished as it entered the atmosphere.




thebarentsobserver.com


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Za perdio o Ze ha Zuicidao?
> 
> *Se pierde el satélite militar marcado con una "Z" lanzado desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk del norte de Rusia*
> El Cosmos-2555 salió de órbita y pereció al entrar en la atmósfera.
> ...



Circo... enanos... crecer....


----------



## txusky_g (19 May 2022)

Interesante para no perder el foco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (19 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mirad donde fue cónsul Zorrilla, chorprecha, chorprecha:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063418



Me gustaría saber si en esos 7 años resulta que llegó a entablar amista con alguna rusa.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sí, y Bea Talegón. Parece que han recibido instrucciones...A la Talegón se las han tenido que dictar despacio y de forma simple. Porque tiene las neuronas justas para sobrevivir hasta el mediodía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Talegón? Es tipa sectaria socialcomunista? 
Se nota que el Kremlin ha lanzado la consigna. 
Nunca aprenden, y los cándidos del PP tampoco, una lástima.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> le dieron un premio en la urrs 1977
> 
> _En 1977 gana la Palma de Oro en el Festival de Moscú con su primer cortometraje, El barranco de Víznar al que sigue Argelès, sobre la memoria de los republicanos en el exilio de los campos de concentración franceses. En 1_
> 
> quintacolumna estilo dorico





keylargof dijo:


> Mirad donde fue cónsul Zorrilla, chorprecha, chorprecha:



BRUTAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 May 2022)

El Congreso de los Estados Unidos aprobó una ayuda de $40 mil millones para #Ucrania

El documento fue enviado a Joe Biden para su firma.
Se vienen cositas


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 May 2022)

Estados Unidos reabre su embajada en Ucrania. Se ve ganadora. Se vienen cositas.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

La monkeypox es un ataque terrorista ruso como una catedral, de momento los bots rusos están distrayendo con el terraplanismo, el racismo y la homofobia, y Occidente está recabando información, pero que es el inicio de la WW3 me parece incuestionable.

Si fuera natural no habría brote en distintos puntos del planeta y SOLO DE OCCIDENTE. Habría un brote en un lugar localizado, que se iría extendiendo durante semanas, no en horas.

Me recuerda a esa técnica de prender incendios consistente en soltar una perdiz con producto inflamable atado a las patas y ardiendo, de forma que se va posando, prende el fuego y acto seguido tiene q volver a volar para no quemarse, para posarse 200 metros más alla

Lo han soltado en grandes comunidades gays: Montreal, Madrid, Maspalomas, Lisboa,Estocolmo,…donde por la idiosincrasia de la conducta van a tener reservorios y movimiento fácil.


----------



## César Borgia (19 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (19 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El Congreso de los Estados Unidos aprobó una ayuda de $40 mil millones para #Ucrania
> 
> El documento fue enviado a Joe Biden para su firma.
> Se vienen cositas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063572



20.000 millones en ayuda militar es el doble del presupuesto anual del ministerio de defensa español......................


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Bueno parece que el orco ya ha mordido un pedazo lo suficientemente grande para digerirlo y esta buscando un alto el fuego:









Ucrania no cree en un alto el fuego, quiere que los rusos se vayan del país


Leópolis (Ucrania). EFE. El Gobierno ucraniano ya no se conforma con negociar un alto el fuego con Rusia para detener momentáneamente la invasión del ...




www.elcorreogallego.es





Segun sus calculos no pueden aspirar a mas, por lo que ahore quieren que no les suponga desgaste la ocupacion y orcoformacion de los territorios.
Evidentemente seria un error monumental para Ucrania otorgarle ese respiro, pues el orco una vez haya digerido esos territorios ira a por mas, pedazo a pedazo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (19 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

El stugna esta demostrando ser TOP. Un quad o todoterreno ligero podria arrastrar un remolque con stugna y sus pertrechos y plantarse a 20km/h atraves de cualqueir terreno donde se avisten orcos.



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## ghawar (19 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

11m, zp presi, y zorrilla zorreando en moscu 2004, tiene pinta de llevarle pesonalmente las palanganas al khan



keylargof dijo:


> Mirad donde fue cónsul Zorrilla, chorprecha, chorprecha:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063418


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

No pueden ceder y no va a ceder. La cuestión es como interpreta europa la busqueda del alto el fuego de rusia, si lo interpreta gracias a los agentes como zorrilla y el orinal palanganas como que hay que hacerle casito y que ucrania esta obstinada, o lo interpreta como lo que es, un mero respiro para volver a por más dentro de un par de años y que no hay que reirle las gracias de realizar geoingenieria poblacional.

El problema es que no sabemos como se va a interpretar todo esto.



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Sencillamente no me parece que sean tan subnormales de haber soltado una pandemia sabiando que la viruela no conoce de fronteras y sabiendo que orcoland es TOP en trasmision de enfermedades como el SIDRA y la TUBERCOLIS, en ese estercolero de putas, drogatas y maricones va a ser brutal el roto. Ahora ademas con todo el embargo a rusia y dado su sistema sanitario alli palmarian gopniks a paladas, mucho mas que en occidente.

Pero con ese imperio de mierda cualquier cosa es posible, tendran que secuenciar el virus y ver si es razonable una zoonosis.



Josant2022 dijo:


> La monkeypox es un ataque terrorista ruso como una catedral, de momento los bots rusos están distrayendo con el terraplanismo, el racismo y la homofobia, y Occidente está recabando información, pero que es el inicio de la WW3 me parece incuestionable.
> 
> Si fuera natural no habría brote en distintos puntos del planeta y SOLO DE OCCIDENTE. Habría un brote en un lugar localizado, que se iría extendiendo durante semanas, no en horas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (19 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Habrá que pedir foto finish, pero creo que ahí hay un nuevo récord de altura.


----------



## duncan (19 May 2022)

Yago a todo trapo:


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estados Unidos reabre su embajada en Ucrania. Se ve ganadora. Se vienen cositas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063586


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Me nutre, A volar!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Fusilo a muchisimos menos de los que tenía que haber matado



Igual que en Paracuellos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (19 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Igual que en Paracuellos.



No si en Paracuellos los mataron a todos. Igual tenían que tirar todas las bombas atómicas o algo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

hajajaja demasiado octanaje?



Cui Bono dijo:


> Me nutre, A volar!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Za perdio o Ze ha Zuicidao?
> 
> *Se pierde el satélite militar marcado con una "Z" lanzado desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk del norte de Rusia*
> El Cosmos-2555 salió de órbita y pereció al entrar en la atmósfera.
> ...



De tu enlace: "It is believed that the Nudol will become part of Russia’s weapons program aimed to destroy enemy military satellites in case of conflict. ". 

Es un satélite matasatélites (o podría serlo) así que le han dado un chupinazo con láser o algo así y pabajo. Los rusos tragan rabo americano ahí arriba, y sin testigos ("Uy, se les ha caído, qué fatalidad").


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Za perdio o Ze ha Zuicidao?
> 
> *Se pierde el satélite militar marcado con una "Z" lanzado desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk del norte de Rusia*
> El Cosmos-2555 salió de órbita y pereció al entrar en la atmósfera.
> ...



O se lo han derribado los USANOs, recordemos que USA en tiempos de Ronald Reagan crearon un programa llamado "La guerra de las galaxias" y que ahora se llama SDI (Strategic Defense Initiative) y que permitia entre otras cosas derribar satelites enemigos o detectar y destruir misiles nucleares que iban dirigidos a territorios USanos

curioso que hoy ha salido una noticia acerca de un laser ruso que derriba drones o algo asi. Los usanos no creen en la existencia de tal arma


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Interesante para no perder el foco.



Pues si se esta parando buena señal. Los rusos han lanzado todo en un único frente y no pueden, estan chocando tb con las mejores tropas que tiene ucrania. Mientras en otros frentes Ucrania va rebañando y recuperando territorio.

Los rusos están desfondados y sin reservas


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

NUEVO: EE. UU. está proporcionando $ 100 millones en ayuda militar a Ucrania, incluidas 18 * más * unidades de artillería de obuses. DoD ahora ha proporcionado 108 obuses a Ucrania en poco más de un mes. Altos funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU. han descrito la batalla en el Donbas de Ucrania como un "tiroteo real".


----------



## duncan (19 May 2022)

Seguimos on fire, ahora gott mit und (putinejos mejor abstenerse):


----------



## Papa_Frita (19 May 2022)

Salud, malditos otanistas! ¿Cómo calificarías esta forma de construir parapetos? ¿hipersónica? ¿fulminante? ¿astuta?




> Malditos rusos. Las posiciones en Ruska Lozova estaban fortificadas - TADAM, JODER - con bolsas de nitrato de amonio.


----------



## keylargof (19 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Seguimos on fire, ahora gott mit und (putinejos mejor abstenerse):



*BRUTAL*

No hace falta decir nada más.


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Salud, malditos otanistas! ¿Cómo calificarías esta forma de construir parapetos? ¿hipersónica? ¿fulminante? ¿astuta?




_¿Qué es el nitrato de amonio es explosivo?

Si la cantidad es muy grande, puede incendiarse. A 170 grados, comienza la descomposición, produciendo óxido nitroso. Una fuerte ignición inicial hace que el *nitrato de amonio* se descomponga directamente en agua, nitrógeno y oxígeno, lo que explica el enorme poder *explosivo* de la sal._



¿Por qué es tan peligroso el nitrato de amonio?

El *nitrato de amonio* es un material *peligroso* ampliamente conocido *que* ha estado involucrado en muchas explosiones desastrosas en el pasado. Se trata de un producto químico inorgánico *que* se utiliza como fertilizante rico en nitrógeno y también (como era de esperar) en la fabricación de explosivos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

AvtoVAZ extendió su tiempo de inactividad debido a la escasez de componentes. También a partir del 6 de junio, la empresa cambiará a una semana laboral de cuatro días debido a la escasez de componentes electrónicos:


----------



## keylargof (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> AvtoVAZ extendió su tiempo de inactividad debido a la escasez de componentes. También a partir del 6 de junio, la empresa cambiará a una semana laboral de cuatro días debido a la escasez de componentes electrónicos:



Van a tener muchísimo tiempo libre los rusos, es todo parte del plan


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas

El uso de los cañones de los carros para hacer fuego indirecto es objeto de fuertes discusiones. El uso de un cañón automático de 30mm como el que monta el BTR-82A pars hacer fuego indirecto es de lelos y parece que hay muchos en el Ejército de Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Artilleria autopropulsada checa de 152 mm


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Imágenes de ucranianos golpeando un IFV BMP-2 ruso con Stugna-P ATGM en el Óblast de Lugansk, causando una muerte catastrófica debido a la detonación de munición del vehículo.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Posición de mortero rusa golpeada por la 45.a Brigada de Artillería de Ucrania, presumiblemente en el Óblast de Zaporizhia.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> El uso de los cañones de los carros para hacer fuego indirecto es objeto de fuertes discusiones. El uso de un cañón automático de 30mm como el que monta el BTR-82A pars hacer fuego indirecto es de lelos y parece que hay muchos en el Ejército de Rusia



Gastar munición puede darles pasaporte a retaguardia. 

- ¿Ande vienes Dimitri? 
- Del duro frente, dándolo todo por los oligarcas la Rodina. Me he quedado tieso de alpiste del 30, dame más. 
- No hay más, de momento.
- CACHIS!! Yo quiero ser un héroe, a ser posible no de Los Inmortales, sino de los laureados. 
- PuTa BiDa, tron, quédate en espera por si llegan.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Za perdio o Ze ha Zuicidao?
> 
> *Se pierde el satélite militar marcado con una "Z" lanzado desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk del norte de Rusia*
> El Cosmos-2555 salió de órbita y pereció al entrar en la atmósfera.
> ...



Uno más no pasa ná! es increíble la cantidad de satélites que valen fortunas y se pierden por el deficiente funcionamiento (pero barato) de las instalaciones rusas.
La fiabilidad de sus cosmódromos es muy baja. Los fallos que cometen son de escolar, una auténtica vergüenza que delata la falta de profesionalidad y falta de interés de los científicos.
La corrupción impera por todas partes y las aseguradoras multiplican sus tarifas para cubrir los fracasos de las misiones.
Una búsqueda por google arroja una cantidad de misiones fracasadas realmente sorprendentes.
Unas pocas:

Ekspress-AM4 - Wikipedia

Rusia perdió un satélite de 45 millones de dólares debido a que fue programado con coordenadas incorrectas

Rusia destruye el satélite Kosmos 1408 en una prueba ASAT - Eureka


----------



## Sr Julian (19 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Seguimos on fire, ahora gott mit und (putinejos mejor abstenerse):



El Got mit ut este, es el subnormal que decía que Alemania habría ganado la segunda guerra mundial con más stug3 y el Truffault se reía de él de las tonterias que decia.


----------



## duncan (19 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> El Got mit ut este, es el subnormal que decía que Alemania habría ganado la segunda guerra mundial con más stug3 y el Truffault se reía de él de las tonterias que decia.



Pues de momento va bastante más atinado que todos los,demás incluido trufault


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

108 obuses ocupan a unos 1.000 combatientes ucranianos. El resto de combatientes están infradotados de capital militar.
Hacen falta 2.000 M777 o euivalentes minimo cuanto antes para modernizar el ejercito pero de verdad. Para tener un cuerpo de artilleros de 20K combatiendes dedicados a deschatarrar orcos con expertise. BAsta ya de muestrarios.



Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: EE. UU. está proporcionando $ 100 millones en ayuda militar a Ucrania, incluidas 18 * más * unidades de artillería de obuses. DoD ahora ha proporcionado 108 obuses a Ucrania en poco más de un mes. Altos funcionarios de defensa de EE. UU. han descrito la batalla en el Donbas de Ucrania como un "tiroteo real".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Se tiene que confirmar que se agota esta ofensiva, coincide con la solicitud de alto el fuego, parece que esta seria la ULTIMA MATRIOSKA



Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues si se esta parando buena señal. Los rusos han lanzado todo en un único frente y no pueden, estan chocando tb con las mejores tropas que tiene ucrania. Mientras en otros frentes Ucrania va rebañando y recuperando territorio.
> 
> Los rusos están desfondados y sin reservas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

si no tiene sacos rellenados con arenas radioactivas de chernobyl, no es lo peor que hemos visto



Papa_Frita dijo:


> Salud, malditos otanistas! ¿Cómo calificarías esta forma de construir parapetos? ¿hipersónica? ¿fulminante? ¿astuta?


----------



## keylargof (19 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pues de momento va bastante más atinado que todos los,demás incluido trufault



Truñault es un chufla y un cuñao de cuidado. Da vergüenza ajena ver sus vídeos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Minuto 5:26, es impresionante como el khan se mea en las viudas de sus caidos. Es otro planeta lo de esa "civilizacion"

enorme GMU como domina la tecnologia y psicotronica del cocepto lavadora  



keylargof dijo:


> *BRUTAL*
> 
> No hace falta decir nada más.


----------



## Sr Julian (19 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pues de momento va bastante más atinado que todos los,demás incluido trufault



Nadie tiene ni puta idea y menos un youtuber fracasado, para saber lo que está pasando deberías de tener toda la información del campo de batalla y los que más se acercan a eso deben de ser los altos mandos de Rusia y USA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Ale, ya han gastado la municion y pa casa. AJEDREZ



Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> El uso de los cañones de los carros para hacer fuego indirecto es objeto de fuertes discusiones. El uso de un cañón automático de 30mm como el que monta el BTR-82A pars hacer fuego indirecto es de lelos y parece que hay muchos en el Ejército de Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

hay que enviar 2.000 M777 o equivalentes a Ucrania. Hay que deschatarrar a lo grande, epicamente. El de muestra que te dan en el super funciona bien, ahora a arramplar existencias. Basta ya de gilipolleces.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Igor Girkin bastante pesimista como va la cosa, por sombrío que parezca, sus predicciones no son positivas, incluso si Rusia lograra expulsar a las fuerzas ucranianas de todo Donbas, también habla de contraofensivas y posible desplome de los rusos

(Hilo)


----------



## Visrul (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> El uso de los cañones de los carros para hacer fuego indirecto es objeto de fuertes discusiones. El uso de un cañón automático de 30mm como el que monta el BTR-82A pars hacer fuego indirecto es de lelos y parece que hay muchos en el Ejército de Rusia



Joer, volvemos a las tácticas de la IGM...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

no habra paz para los hambreadores, basta ya de asustaviejas, hacen falta covetes de verdad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

Lo dicho del stugna, con una fraccion del capital y consumo logistico necesario para mover un tanque, elimina mas objetivos militares. Creo que tendrian que fabricarselo a los Ucros con licencia o lo que sea a CASCOPORRO, aunque creo que entramos en una fase de la guerra en la que va a ganar el que mas daño sea capaz de hacer a larga distancia con artilleria y coheteria.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Igual que en Paracuellos.



En la plaza de toros de Badajoz si que se toreó a todos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

los estados bálticos quieren que la OTAN agregue tres batallones multinacionales en su territorio y un cuartel general del tamaño de una división en Estonia, Letonia y Lituania. La medida reforzaría la presencia de la OTAN a tiro de piedra de la frontera rusa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

hacen falta más M777, muchos más, hay que ver PACKS de cientos de ellos


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

nikelao



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se tiene que confirmar que se agota esta ofensiva, coincide con la solicitud de alto el fuego, parece que esta seria la ULTIMA MATRIOSKA



Suena a finta.
La última finta.
Yo no firmaría la paz con los ruskis ni harto de vino, me dedicaría a laminarlos con los 155 a distancia y sistemáticamente, que se retiren vergonzantemente y que se les persiga.
Que se forme una banda dentro de territorio ruso de 50km con administración ucraniana/europea que sirva de colchón permanente.


----------



## Poncio (19 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> El uso de los cañones de los carros para hacer fuego indirecto es objeto de fuertes discusiones. El uso de un cañón automático de 30mm como el que monta el BTR-82A pars hacer fuego indirecto es de lelos y parece que hay muchos en el Ejército de Rusia



Llevan mas miedo que once viejas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

El bloqueo del grano ucraniano que esta haciendo rusia es demoniaco, es intolerable, no se merecen otra cosa que lleguen misiles antibuque de largo alcance para que esas chatarras flotantes que estan causando hambre en el mundo caigan como moscas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

ya tenemos el documento base para el tratado de paz, solo faltan los flecos



Kalikatres dijo:


> Suena a finta.
> La última finta.
> Yo no firmaría la paz con los ruskis ni harto de vino, me dedicaría a laminarlos con los 155 a distancia y sistemáticamente, que se retiren vergonzantemente y que se les persiga.
> Que se forme una banda dentro de territorio ruso de 50km con administración ucraniana/europea que sirva de colchón permanente.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 May 2022)

Nuevo sistema de combate de contrabatería estadounidense contra la artillería rusa.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El bloqueo del grano ucraniano que esta haciendo rusia es demoniaco, es intolerable, no se merecen otra cosa que lleguen misiles antibuque de largo alcance para que esas chatarras flotantes que estan causando hambre en el mundo caigan como moscas



Rusia intenta otro Holomodor.
Europa está moviendo ficha.

Italia promueve una iniciativa para desbloquear el trigo de Ucrania - Diario Vanguardia


----------



## favelados (19 May 2022)

El misil Brimstone en acción, dos tanques más para la cuenta de Oryx

Y de propina un interesante hilo sobre el misil diseñado originalmente para atacar formaciones de blindados rusos, varias salvas de este misil en modo dispara y olvida hubieran conseguido en unos minutos lo que a la artillería ucraniana llevó varias horas en el cruce del río..


----------



## César Borgia (19 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (20 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Franco fue un dictador sangriento que firmaba sentencias de muerte desde la comodidad de su cama mientras los españoles emigraban a Europa para que sus familias no pasaran hambre . Y un vulgar chorizo y si no fíjate en el patrimonio de la familia Franco hoy en dia.Todo no van a ser los Borbones.



Y cómo te explicas que la mayoría de los viejunos que apoyan a Putin sean franquistas  Y ya no digamos viejunas como @Papo de luz que aparte de eso también es fan de Mussolini. Creo que los caudillos les embelesan.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y cómo te explicas que la mayoría de los viejunos que apoyan a Putin sean franquistas  Y ya no digamos viejunas como @Papo de luz que aparte de eso también es fan de Mussolini. Creo que los caudillos les embelesan.



Y luego están los comunistas, que con tal de ir contra la OTAN apoyan cualquier masacre.


----------



## ppmurga (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

mas material anfibio

 

es como la conquista del paraiso pero shityfluted


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mas material anfibio
> 
> 
> 
> es como la conquista del paraiso pero shityfluted



DEP el maestro Vangelis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

**




*Angela Merkel health fears as ex-chancellor driven to emergency room with husband
*
*ANGELA MERKEL has been seen entering a Berlin hospital, renewing public concerns over her health after shaking episodes throughout her chancellery.*


Just a moment please...











A saúde de Angela Merkel teme como ex-chanceler levada ao pronto-socorro com o marido


LEIAMAIS Fúria enquanto o Partido Trabalhista ‘fica do lado da França’ para criticar o Brexit Grã-Bretanha – Macron disse para se controlar Em uma cadeia sufocante do Texas, toalhas frescas, mas sem ar-condicionado Previsão do tempo no Reino Unido: explosão escaldante de 26C para cozinhar a...




noticias.plu7.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Llevan mas miedo que once viejas



 Vincent UM Kennedy reposted 




* Boooo BooBoo * @Boooo  16 hours ago 
AZ OSINT@AZmilitary1
Representatives of the Red Cross and Ukraine visited one of the penal colonies where militants who surrendered from the Azovstal plant are kept.


2:51 AM · May 19, 2022
THE WEST MAINSTREAM MEDIA WILL NOT SHOW YOU THIS HOW WELL PRISONERS FROM "AZOVSTAL" ARE TREATED https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...f36fe5a84c7ee933b5148d9f08_video_original.mp4​ 
* LOS PRISIONEROS DEL BUNKER DE AZOVSTAL *
 


​


----------



## ppmurga (20 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> La monkeypox es un ataque terrorista ruso como una catedral, de momento los bots rusos están distrayendo con el terraplanismo, el racismo y la homofobia, y Occidente está recabando información, pero que es el inicio de la WW3 me parece incuestionable.
> 
> Si fuera natural no habría brote en distintos puntos del planeta y SOLO DE OCCIDENTE. Habría un brote en un lugar localizado, que se iría extendiendo durante semanas, no en horas.
> 
> ...



El que va difuminando el virus es el puton de putin,cuesco que se tira occidental que mata... Lo podrido que está el maricon


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

que le pidan explicaciones a igor girkin que se quedarán satisfechos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

trasporte muy agil para golpes de mano; es parte de la doctrina del triunfo en esta guerra


----------



## Fiallo (20 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> [off-topic]
> 
> El ex canciller YERAR ESREDER ha sido señalado por los alemanes como un vendepatrias, un traidor y un jetas estilo zetapé por su compadreo con la horda. En consecuencia casi todos sus derechos y reconocimientos han sido revocados y hasta sus antiguos compañeros de partido lo evitan como si tuviera la peste. Nvtríos.



Todos los putincel enemigos de Occidente merecen el ostracismo.


----------



## Rovusthiano (20 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y cómo te explicas que la mayoría de los viejunos que apoyan a Putin sean franquistas  Y ya no digamos viejunas como @Papo de luz que aparte de eso también es fan de Mussolini. Creo que los caudillos les embelesan.



Porque son tan cortos que se piensan que hay un NWO y que putón es el mesías. Cuando en realidad todo ese NWO lo ha montado Putón desde la ONU comprando a Chorros, Guillermito y demás gentuza.

Apocalipsis 17
"17 Uno de los siete ángeles que tenían las siete copas, vino y me dijo: «Ven, te voy a mostrar el castigo de la gran prostituta que está sentada sobre las aguas. 2 Los reyes del mundo se han entregado a la prostitución con ella, y los habitantes de la tierra se han emborrachado con el vino de su prostitución.»

3 Luego, en la visión que me hizo ver el Espíritu, el ángel me llevó al desierto.

*La mujer sobre el monstruo*
Allí vi una mujer montada en un monstruo rojo, el cual estaba cubierto de nombres ofensivos para Dios y tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos. 4 Aquella mujer iba vestida con ropa de colores púrpura y rojo, y estaba adornada con oro, piedras preciosas y perlas. Tenía en la mano una copa de oro llena de cosas odiosas y de la impureza de su prostitución; 5 y llevaba escrito en la frente un nombre misterioso: «La gran Babilonia, madre de las prostitutas y de todo lo que hay de odioso en el mundo.» 6 Luego me di cuenta de que la mujer estaba borracha de la sangre del pueblo santo y de los que habían sido muertos por ser testigos de Jesús.

Al verla, me quedé muy asombrado. 7 Entonces el ángel me dijo: «¿Por qué te asombras? Te voy a decir el significado secreto de esa mujer y del monstruo que la lleva, el que tiene las siete cabezas y los diez cuernos. 8 El monstruo que has visto es uno que antes vivía, pero ya no existe; sin embargo, va a subir del abismo antes de ir a su destrucción total. Los habitantes de la tierra cuyos nombres no están escritos en el libro de la vida desde la creación del mundo, se asombrarán cuando vean ese monstruo que antes vivía y ya no existe, pero que volverá a venir.

9 »Aquí se verá quién tiene sabiduría y entendimiento: Las siete cabezas representan siete montes sobre los que esa mujer está sentada; las cabezas, a su vez, representan siete reyes. 10 Cinco de estos reyes ya cayeron, uno de ellos gobierna ahora y el otro no ha venido todavía. Pero cuando venga, no durará mucho tiempo. 11 El monstruo que antes vivía y que ya no existe, es el octavo rey; aunque es también uno de los otros siete, y se encamina a su destrucción total.

12 »Los diez cuernos que has visto son diez reyes que todavía no han comenzado a gobernar; pero por una hora recibirán, junto con el monstruo, autoridad como de reyes. 13 Estos diez reyes están de acuerdo, y darán su poder y autoridad al monstruo. 14 Pelearán contra el Cordero; pero el Cordero los vencerá, teniendo con él a los que Dios ha llamado y escogido y son fieles, porque el Cordero es Señor de señores y Rey de reyes.»

15 El ángel me dijo también: «Las aguas que viste, sobre las cuales está sentada la prostituta, son pueblos, gentes, lenguas y naciones. 16 Y los diez cuernos que viste y el monstruo odiarán a la prostituta, y la dejarán abandonada y desnuda; comerán la carne de su cuerpo, y la quemarán con fuego. 17 Dios les ha puesto en el corazón la determinación de hacer lo que él quiere que hagan: se pondrán de acuerdo para entregar su autoridad de reyes al monstruo, hasta que se cumpla lo que Dios ha dicho. 18 La mujer que viste es aquella gran ciudad que domina a los reyes del mundo.»"


Lenin, Stalin, Kruchov, Breznev, Andropov, Chernenko, Gorvachov. Me salen siete. El octavo es Putón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que le pidan explicaciones a igor girkin que se quedarán satisfechos



Ah la famosa táctica iraní de la guerra contra Irak...pero claro la logística de sadam era una mierda..aquí no parece el caso


----------



## MUGALARI (20 May 2022)

Que tendra que ver lo que yo he escrito con la Otan, digo yo.
Por cierto, el que vendio la soberanía nacional dejando poner bases militares de Estados Unidos en España fue tu querido Franco. Luego vino el ridículo de Fraga en Palomares.


----------



## ghawar (20 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (20 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Que tendra que ver lo que yo he escrito con la Otan, digo yo.
> Por cierto, el que vendio la soberanía nacional dejando poner bases militares de Estados Unidos en España fue tu querido Franco. Luego vino el ridículo de Fraga en Palomares.



Amigo Mugalari. El hilo es para hablar de cosas militares en la Ucrania actual. 

Para Franco y otros temas históricos como por ejemplo explicar cómo os rendisteis en Santoña en masa sin llegar a luchar y sin volar ningún puente, es mejor que hagas otro hilo.


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

Más imágenes de los escuadrones de la muerte rusos en Bucha.


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

Nueva finta ideológica del Kremlin , según este senador ruso el ejército ucraniano está peleando tan bien y es "uno de los más fuertes y mejor entrenados" porque tienen mentalidad rusa..........................


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Nueva finta ideológica del Kremlin , según este senador ruso el ejército ucraniano está peleando tan bien y es "uno de los más fuertes y mejor entrenados" porque tienen mentalidad rusa..........................


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más imágenes de los escuadrones de la muerte rusos en Bucha.



"Pero una investigación de una semana realizada por The Times proporciona nueva evidencia, incluidos los tres videos, de que los paracaidistas rusos reunieron y ejecutaron intencionalmente a los hombres fotografiados en el patio, lo que implica directamente a estas fuerzas en un probable crimen de guerra".


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

inteligencia ucraniana informa que los preparativos para la movilización general han comenzado en Rusia “Los rusos comenzaron a recibir órdenes de movilización, obligándolos a presentarse en las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar dentro de las 10 horas si se anuncia la movilización.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Se van acumulando las pruebas de crímenes de guerra

Bucha, nuevo video






*Nuevas pruebas muestran cómo unos soldados rusos ejecutaron hombres en Bucha*
El relato de unos testigos y videos obtenidos por The New York Times muestran cómo los paracaidistas rusos ejecutaron al menos a ocho hombres ucranianos en un suburbio de Kiev el 4 de marzo, un posible crimen de guerra.


BUCHA, Ucrania — Es la última vez que se vería con vida a los hombres. En dos videos, los paracaidistas rusos los conducen a punta de pistola por una calle de Bucha, un suburbio de Kiev. Algunos de los cautivos ucranianos están encorvados, sujetando el cinturón del hombre que tienen delante. Otros tienen las manos sobre la cabeza. “Camina a la derecha, perra”, les ordena uno de los soldados.

El Times Una selección semanal de historias en español que no encontrarás en ningún otro sitio, con eñes y acentos. Get it sent to your inbox.
Los videos, filmados el 4 d marzo por una cámara de seguridad y un testigo en una casa cercana y que The New York Times obtuvo, son la prueba más clara hasta el momento de que los hombres se encontraban en custodia de tropas rusas minutos antes de ser ejecutados.
“Los rehenes están echados allá, contra la cerca”, dice la persona que graba uno de los videos. Y cuenta: “Uno, dos, tres, seguro… cuatro, cinco, seis…”. En total, son nueve personas retenidas.










Nuevas pruebas muestran cómo unos soldados rusos ejecutaron hombres en Bucha


El relato de unos testigos y videos obtenidos por The New York Times muestran cómo los paracaidistas rusos ejecutaron al menos a ocho hombres ucranianos en un suburbio de Kiev el 4 de marzo, un posible crimen de guerra.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (20 May 2022)

Los amiguetes de Putin no van a colaborar 









Los socios de Putin dan la espalda a Rusia y se niegan a apoyar la invasión de Ucrania


La OTSC no comparte la visión de que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este sea una amenaza




www.larazon.es


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Pero una investigación de una semana realizada por The Times proporciona nueva evidencia, incluidos los tres videos, de que los paracaidistas rusos reunieron y ejecutaron intencionalmente a los hombres fotografiados en el patio, lo que implica directamente a estas fuerzas en un probable crimen de guerra".



No entiendo las investigaciones de "crímenes de guerra", ya que no hay ninguna declaración de guerra por parte de Rusia. Lo que tenemos desde el 24 de febrero son ataques terroristas masivos. Todos los prisioneros rusos son terroristas. Y como tal han de ser juzgados. Los prorrusos bien que se llenan la boca diciendo que a los prisioneros del batallón Azov hay que juzgarlos en Rusia como terroristas (Rusia los considera como tales), así que a todos los prisioneros rusos exactamente lo mismo. Ucrania no esta en guerra, esta en una operación antiterrorista.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

Se siguen enviando 777's


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

Steel balls... unos heroes


----------



## neutral295 (20 May 2022)

LouCypher dijo:


> Tú sí que disfrutas en el recto de la hoz y el martillo, piratón!



Yo disfruto que te encule Sanchez a ti, Sanchez está cobrando comisiones del petróleo de EEUU pero no te enteras porque lo tiene en paraísos fiscales controlado por los EEUU. No tienes NPI de como funciona el capitalismo radical yanqui


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

Un tanque ruso dentro de una casa... video con final feliz


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

lo dijeron desde el primer día y era de esperar
la info del kremlin nunca es una fuente seria



Dr Polux dijo:


> Steel balls... unos heroes


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Sublime


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

el fallero aproved


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Identifico unos cuantos
2 César Vidal
3 Pedro Insúa
7 Maduro
8 Liu Sivaya
9 Belarra
10 Pedro Baños
11 Pablo Iglesias
12 Rubén Gisbert


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> El Got mit ut este, es el subnormal que decía que Alemania habría ganado la segunda guerra mundial con más stug3 y el Truffault se reía de él de las tonterias que decia.



He visto bastantes vídeos de ste tipo y nunca le he oído decir eso.

Lo que si le he oído decir es que los Tiger´s fue un derroche de dinero y materiales y que a Alemania quizás le hubiera interesado más haberse concentrado en la construcción de los Stug por ser más económicos, fiables y fáciles de producir.


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Identifico unos cuantos
> 2 César Vidal
> 3 Pedro Insúa
> 7 Maduro
> ...



La 5 puede ser Anna Gabriel de las CUP? la que se piró a Suiza. Por cierto que estos también son identitarios ante todo y de forma muy poco disimulada.

Falta el nazi prorruso al lado del comunista, han puesto un falangista que sería la versión patria del nacionalismo socialista no marxista pero también hay muchos de los otros, en este foro hay algún ejemplo.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el fallero aproved



Stutga a todo color, próximamente en cinemascope y dolby surround.


----------



## EGO (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> inteligencia ucraniana informa que los preparativos para la movilización general han comenzado en Rusia “Los rusos comenzaron a recibir órdenes de movilización, obligándolos a presentarse en las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar dentro de las 10 horas si se anuncia la movilización.



Parece que al final el khan se ha dado cuenta de que si no va a por todas no van a quedar ni los tornillos de su ejercito.

Y ahora a ver como arma e instruye a toda esa gente, si en Donbass ya van con material sacado de la batalla de Stalingrado.


----------



## Covaleda (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Impresionante. No falta casi nadie.


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Impresionante. No falta casi nadie.



Poner a todos los prorrusos juntos es bastante revelador de que a las ideologías del siglo XIX ya va siendo hora de darles una vuelta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Pues es como dices, si el invasor no declara la guerra, son actividades terroristas a gran escala.
Ahora el khan busca una desescalada, quiere ser readmitido internacionalmente como si no hubiera pasado nada, porque ya ha mordido un pedazo suficientemente grande de ucrania para lo desdentado que está su ejercito. Si consigue cerrar el Azov, puede venderlo como una victoria imperial, y dado el estandar imperial del orco me parece que en sus términos lo es si mantiene lo conquistado, ganan territorios y ganan poblacion. Así que en mi opinión no van a haber ejecuciones de los héroes de azovstal ni nada.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No entiendo las investigaciones de "crímenes de guerra", ya que no hay ninguna declaración de guerra por parte de Rusia. Lo que tenemos desde el 24 de febrero son ataques terroristas masivos. Todos los prisioneros rusos son terroristas. Y como tal han de ser juzgados. Los prorrusos bien que se llenan la boca diciendo que a los prisioneros del batallón Azov hay que juzgarlos en Rusia como terroristas (Rusia los considera como tales), así que a todos los prisioneros rusos exactamente lo mismo. Ucrania no esta en guerra, esta en una operación antiterrorista.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

1. ¿Debe Ucrania tomar la iniciativa en la guerra y cómo, en general, pueden actuar las tropas ucranianas en un futuro próximo? Averigüémoslo. También evaluaremos si Ucrania puede lograr la victoria sobre Rusia en poco tiempo.

Hilo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> 1. ¿Debe Ucrania tomar la iniciativa en la guerra y cómo, en general, pueden actuar las tropas ucranianas en un futuro próximo? Averigüémoslo. También evaluaremos si Ucrania puede lograr la victoria sobre Rusia en poco tiempo.
> 
> Hilo



Muy difícil hacer eso .es fácil defender la península solo un paso posible


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)

Mapa actualizado de la situación en el este de Ucrania elaborado por expertos europeos en guerra En su opinión, los invasores continuaron su ofensiva hacia el oeste y el sur de la región de Popasna Luhansk. Anteriormente, el ejército ruso tomó el control de Trypillia y Troitskoye en la región de Donetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (20 May 2022)

Ahí veo los salientes de Izium y Pospana no se yo si los ucras los cortan.


----------



## duncan (20 May 2022)

Trufault saliendo por la tangente:


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Rumores sin confirmar





A partir del 17 de mayo, todos los informes a #Putin pasan por la Secretaría de #SecurityCouncil , #Patrushev . Para la mayoría de los temas que requieren el permiso o la opinión del presidente, la decisión ahora la toma personalmente Patrushev e informa a Putin en su informe final. 

Incluso el Primer Subjefe de la Administración Presidencial, Sergei Kiriyenko, quien tradicionalmente tiene acceso directo a #president , ahora informa y recibe asignaciones y recomendaciones de #Patrushev

También, #Gerasimov , el Jefe del Estado Mayor General destituido por Putin, informó a #Patrushev ayer, luego de conversaciones telefónicas con Mark Milley, Presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de los Estados Unidos. #Putin solo ha mantenido dos conversaciones telefónicas personales desde el martes 

Los VIP del gobierno #Russian están preocupados porque no entienden quién toma las decisiones clave y quién es el responsable de la situación del país. Las decisiones tomadas por #Patrushev pueden y sin duda serán percibidas de manera ambigua por las personas en el poder 

Sin garantías de apoyo a estas decisiones por parte de #Putin , las cosas descenderán rápidamente a una crisis política. El régimen en #Russia ahora se basa solo en la autoridad de Putin y sus garantías para las élites. Sin él ni #Patrushev ni nadie puede ser la columna vertebral


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo comenta la corrupción endémica


¿Por qué es tan alta la tasa de corrupción en Rusia?





¿Por qué tenemos nuevas carreteras asfaltadas, bordillos y aceras pavimentadas en Moscú (y no las tenemos en ningún otro lugar)? ¿Tener un ambiente urbano agradable?
¡No! Es para el mandamás robar dinero del presupuesto municipal.
El asfalto se mezcló generosamente con piedras y bordillos de material barato que se desgastan y requieren un cambio anual por medio de la planta de cemento propiedad del alcalde y la construcción controlada por la mafia tártara.
Todos los trabajadores de la construcción empleados son armenios. Son las manos que construyen caminos. Tienen un código omertà. Tampoco usan elementos de seguridad y protección como botas de construcción y cascos. Construyen miles de kilómetros de carreteras a través de Rusia en chancletas y zapatillas de deporte.
Pero si eres de etnia rusa, o de cualquier otra nacionalidad, tendrías que seguir un código de vestimenta muy estricto para no ser multado.
Una vez que la estafa de la acera y la carretera ha seguido su curso de 10 años debido a las crecientes quejas tímidas de la ciudadanía, los delincuentes cambiaron ligeramente la táctica. Comenzaron a cambiar el sistema de tuberías de la ciudad para justificar la demolición de carreteras y el cambio de bordillos y adoquines, con un extra adicional de desnatado de tuberías.
Así es como los ladrones y ladrones que gobiernan este país entienden la economía de mercado: una reconstrucción de una generación de las mismas carreteras y aceras en lugar de construir otras nuevas.
Los residentes de la ciudad son meros espectadores en el desfalco continuo. Es risible pensar que con las sanciones los delincuentes no pueden desviar dinero a Occidente. Todavía hay suficientes jurisdicciones en el mundo que ofrecen un camino fácil para transferir y ocultar dinero ruso.





La corrupción ha penetrado en todos los segmentos de la economía y las naves espaciales militares rusas no son una excepción. Dirigido por un ex periodista neonazi que se especializó en marxismo-leninismo, Dmitry Rogozin ha tenido fe en que los símbolos son más poderosos que la ingeniería.
Un satélite militar con la letra Z inscrita se quemó en la atmósfera 20 días después del lanzamiento. Las bendiciones de los sacerdotes de la República de China tampoco ayudaron.








Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


Rusia lidera el desarrollo de motores espaciales nucleares, dice Rogozin



*Roskosmos detuvo la producción de trineos para niños*
Los trineos para niños, que anteriormente producía el cohete y centro espacial Samara Progress, que forma parte de la corporación estatal Roscosmos, ya no se producirán. Así lo afirmó el Director General de la RCC "Progreso" Dmitry Baranov en una entrevista con "Gazeta.Ru", publicada el miércoles 18 de mayo. 





__





«Роскосмос» прекратил производство детских санок - Publico. Экспертное мнение







publico.ru


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores sin confirmar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patruschew es peor que Putin, ya lo avisaba Brutalsky. Si se confirmara podría ser por algún tema médico?


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Nueva finta ideológica del Kremlin , según este senador ruso el ejército ucraniano está peleando tan bien y es "uno de los más fuertes y mejor entrenados" porque tienen mentalidad rusa..........................



La verdad que aquí me han sorprendido, ésta no me la esperaba.

Me lo veo venir "nos retiramoh de Ucrania porque por su valiente forma de luchar han demostrado que son nuehtroh hermanoh, son rusoh vamoh. Hemoh conseguido dehnazificahloh y ya han vuelto a su esencia. Misión cumplida"


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Identifico unos cuantos
> 2 César Vidal
> 3 Pedro Insúa
> 7 Maduro
> ...



La 5 debe de ser Beatriz Bofetón.

Buena pandilla basurilla.


----------



## Chaini (20 May 2022)

*¡Gloria a Ucrania! ¡86 días de defensa de Mariupol! La alta dirección ordenó preservar la vida y la salud de la guarnición y el cese de la defensa de la ciudad. A pesar de los intensos combates, la defensa circular y la falta de suministros, enfatizamos constantemente las tres condiciones importantes para nosotros. a saber: civiles, heridos y muertos. Los civiles fueron evacuados. Los heridos graves recibieron la asistencia necesaria y fueron evacuados con posterior intercambio y entrega al territorio controlado por Ucrania. En cuanto a los héroes caídos, el proceso continúa. Espero que en el futuro más cercano los familiares y todos los ucranianos puedan enterrar a sus héroes con honor. ¡Gloria a Ucrania! *


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La 5 puede ser Anna Gabriel de las CUP? la que se piró a Suiza. Por cierto que estos también son identitarios ante todo y de forma muy poco disimulada.
> 
> Falta el nazi prorruso al lado del comunista, *han puesto un falangista* que sería la versión patria del nacionalismo socialista no marxista pero también hay muchos de los otros, en este foro hay algún ejemplo.



me da que se están refierndo a este:


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Patruschew es peor que Putin, ya lo avisaba Brutalsky. Si se confirmara podría ser por algún tema médico?



Ahora estará entretenido con su hijo blanqueando todo el grano robado de ucrania..., es un personaje siniestro de esos que quieren venganza por la caída de la antigua URSS

Con pinzas, Putin si ha dado muestras de estar enfermo pero nadie sabe hasta que punto o enfermedad tiene


*Vladimir Putin 'rodeado constantemente de médicos' mientras la enfermedad arroja al Kremlin al caos*
El exespía Christopher Steele, que dirigía la oficina de Rusia en el MI6 en Londres, dice que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está gravemente enfermo y ahora necesita atención médica las 24 horas.

El deterioro de la salud de Vladimir Putin está trayendo un caos creciente al Kremlin, cree un destacado exespía británico.

El ex profesional de inteligencia del gobierno Christopher Steele dice que el líder ruso enfermo ahora está constantemente rodeado de médicos.


Él cree que la misteriosa enfermedad que aqueja al presidente, de 69 años, ha dejado a Moscú tambaleándose mientras tratan de lidiar con la salud de Putin y la guerra en Ucrania .

Steele, quien dirigió la oficina de Rusia en el MI6 en Londres entre 2006 y 2009, le dijo a LBC que los "detalles exactos" de su condición aún no se conocían, ni siquiera entre sus colegas de alto rango.

Pero Putin necesita atención médica las 24 horas, afirmó.


"Está constantemente acompañado por un equipo de médicos", le dijo a Eddie Mair de LBC el día de hoy.

"Las reuniones del consejo de seguridad que supuestamente duran una hora entera en realidad se dividen en varias secciones, él sale y recibe algún tipo de tratamiento médico entre esas secciones.

"Entonces, claramente, está gravemente enfermo; no está claro cuán terminal o incurable es, no podemos estar completamente seguros".


“Pero ciertamente está teniendo un impacto muy serio en el gobierno de Rusia en este momento”.

Ha habido una serie de afirmaciones sobre la salud del líder del Kremlin, con algunos informes que sugieren que padece cáncer , está recibiendo quimioterapia y tratamiento con esteroides, entre otras dolencias.

Otros informes sugieren que Putin sufre de Parkinson o demencia en etapa temprana.


Los comentarios de Steele se producen después de que el general de división ucraniano Kyrylo Budanov también dijera que el líder ruso está gravemente enfermo de cáncer y que se está realizando una operación para extirparlo en Rusia.

Agregó en LBC: "Hay un desorden cada vez mayor en el Kremlin y el caos, de hecho, que no hay un liderazgo político claro proveniente de Putin, que está cada vez más enfermo, y que en términos militares, las estructuras de mando y demás no están funcionando como deberían". ."

Mair luego pregunta sin rodeos: "¿Crees que las ruedas se están saliendo?"

El exespía respondió entonces: "Sí, sí".









Putin 'always surrounded by doctors' as Kremlin in chaos amid 'serious illness'


Former spy Christopher Steele, who ran the Russia desk at MI6 in London, says Russian President Vladimir Putin is seriously ill and is now in need of around-the-clock medical care




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## tomcat ii (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores sin confirmar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero qué mierda es esta. No puede ser que una sola persona esté enviando a Rusia de vuelta al medievo. Si no acan con él, que apechuguen por subnormales.


----------



## moncton (20 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Patruschew es peor que Putin, ya lo avisaba Brutalsky. Si se confirmara podría ser por algún tema médico?



la cuestion es saber el nivel que tiene de autoridad y control del cotarro

el Patruschev puede ser un hijoputa pero si no sabe torear a los rivales de poco le va a valer, sin entrar a considerar como sera visto por el pueblo en general


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Os acordabais cuando peskov dijo que no cortaria el gas a finlandia?
hahjaja no hacen más que mentir









Rusia cortará este sábado el suministro de gas a Finlandia


La empresa rusa Gazprom cortará el suministro de gas hacia Finlandia ante la negativa de pagar en rublos




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Le han quitado privilegios y han pedido sanciones contra el 

*El excanciller Schröder deja su puesto en Rosneft*
Estado: 20/05/2022 13:08
El ex canciller Schröder quiere dejar la junta directiva de la petrolera rusa Rosneft. La empresa anunció esto. Schröder había declarado que le era imposible extender su mandato 









Altkanzler Schröder verlässt Aufsichtsrat von Rosneft


Der frühere Bundeskanzler Schröder will seinen Posten als Aufsichtsratschef beim russischen Ölkonzern Rosneft aufgeben. Das teilte das Unternehmen mit. Schröder habe erklärt, dass es ihm unmöglich sei, sein Mandat zu verlängern.




www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Alpharius (20 May 2022)

Ah, que lo dice un comandante prorruso separatista del Donbass en unas declaraciones a un medio de extrema izquierda que no lo conocen ni en su barrio. Entonces si que me lo creo. Igual que los links que ponéis de la embajada rusa.

En fin.


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> me da que se están refierndo a este:



No lo conozco al caballero. No conozco a muchos en realidad, me enteré de quien era Gisbert por el foro y he flipado bastante con el personaje.

---------

En la página "debunker" de la Unión Europea están dedicándose a analizar las técnicas y tácticas de propaganda rusa desde hace semanas y seguramente vais a encontrar información interesante ahí. Os dejo el link:

https://euvsdisinfo.eu/


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Le han quitado privilegios y han pedido sanciones contra el
> 
> *El excanciller Schröder deja su puesto en Rosneft*
> Estado: 20/05/2022 13:08
> ...



Vergüenza de personaje.

Deberían crear una comisión de investigación sobre él y sobre los otros del SPD que tienen vinculos estrechos con Rusia. Hay mucha mierda sin salir a flote aún. Pero claro, con el canciller y el presidente del SPD es jodido.

En una encuesta del diario BILD al inicio del conflicto la población la estaba pidiendo ya con un apoyo de más del 60%.


----------



## FernandoIII (20 May 2022)

Están defendiendo a un país inocente de unos bandarras criminales drogadictos con sindrome alcohólico fetal. Hacen un buen trabajo


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

El cartel dice Héroes de la victoria
A mi me parece que murió defendiendo a la cleptocracia para que esta siga con sus yates, mansiones y privilegios


Nació estando Putin en el poder, fue a la escuela durante el reinado de Putin, se unió al ejército de Putin y murió por Putin.


----------



## El cogorzas (20 May 2022)

El vídeo que os prometí ya en castellano:


----------



## Covaleda (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El cartel dice Héroes de la victoria
> A mi me parece que murió defendiendo a la cleptocracia para que esta siga con sus yates, mansiones y privilegios
> 
> 
> Nació estando Putin en el poder, fue a la escuela durante el reinado de Putin, se unió al ejército de Putin y murió por Putin.



Un chaval enviado a la muerte a otro país, en una guerra injusta, para defender los intereses de los oligarcas de Moscú, y todo ello entre proclamas neocomunistas e imperialistas más que añejas.
En el fondo da hasta pena pensar en lo que estará pasando la madre.


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Como deben andar las cosas para que tomen esta medida ,desastre demográfico en camino

*Rusia allana el camino para inscribir a mayores de 40 años en el ejército*

En una señal de la urgente necesidad de Rusia de reforzar su esfuerzo bélico en Ucrania, el parlamento dijo el viernes que consideraría un proyecto de ley para permitir que los rusos mayores de 40 años y los extranjeros mayores de 30 años se inscriban en el ejército.
El sitio web de la Duma Estatal, la cámara baja del parlamento, dijo que la medida permitiría a los militares utilizar las habilidades de los profesionales mayores.











Struggling in Ukraine, Russia paves way to sign up over-40s for army


In a sign of Russia's urgent need to bolster its war effort in Ukraine, parliament said on Friday it would consider a bill to allow Russians over 40 and foreigners over 30 to sign up for the military.




www.reuters.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

granjas de troles en peligro


----------



## Covaleda (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como deben andar las cosas para que tomen esta medida ,desastre demográfico en camino
> 
> *Rusia allana el camino para inscribir a mayores de 40 años en el ejército*
> 
> ...



En Alemania lo llamaban Volksturm, en Reino Unido la Home Guard.
Secuencias típicas que anticipan lo que se viene.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

ejercito de pederastas y sodomitas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

avances hacia metalivka


----------



## Albion (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Esa ofensiva con el río a sus espaldas da mala espina. 
Por supuesto, esta es una opinión acodado en la barra mientras me coloco correctamente mi bicornio de Duque de Wellington.


----------



## moncton (20 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En Alemania lo llamaban Volksturm, en Reino Unido la Home Guard.
> Secuencias típicas que anticipan lo que se viene.



Precisamente iba a escribir algo similar

En el reino unido hasta hicieron una serie de humor al respecto, "Dad's Army"


----------



## Subprime (20 May 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 May 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Buenas barbacoas


----------



## tomcat ii (20 May 2022)

He decidido ignorar a todos los prorusos. Son subnormales o están pagados y leerles no aporta nada.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Le han quitado privilegios y han pedido sanciones contra el
> 
> *El excanciller Schröder deja su puesto en Rosneft*
> Estado: 20/05/2022 13:08
> ...



Espero acabe pudriéndose en la cárcel con Puchimón


----------



## Josant2022 (20 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> He decidido ignorar a todos los prorusos. Son subnormales o están pagados y leerles no aporta nada.



Yo llevare 100 y pico bloqueados, pero surgen más y más bots. Menuda granja tienen que tener en algún sótano de Caracas.


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Lo de que habían alcanzado el barco era un bulo de la ejtrema derecha..

El Kutnezov al dique seco


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Yo llevare 100 y pico bloqueados, pero surgen más y más bots. Menuda granja tienen que tener en algún sótano de Caracas.



Si solo fuera Caracas... en España están a precio del oro, es decir, precio púbico.


----------



## ELVR (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> granjas de troles en peligro



Me sale no disponible.

¿Qué decía?


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

La asamblea de majaras ha decidido...
he puesto solo el final ,el documento es un tocho infumable de disparates y paranoias de una reunión de viejos seniles nostálgicos que todavía creen que viven en la era soviética 
Puede ser un fake

Declaración de la Asamblea de Oficiales de la Federación Rusa 


¡Queridos compatriotas! ¡Hermanos y hermanas! Camaradas!
Con esta Declaración abierta, nos dirigimos al Presidente de la Federación Rusa, al Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y a otros altos funcionarios del estado con la demanda de tomar medidas inmediatas para aumentar drásticamente el poder de combate de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas y fortalecer la capacidad de defensa de Rusia: cuanto más se prolongue la adopción de las medidas necesarias indicadas por nosotros, mayor tendremos que pagar el precio de una nueva, de nuestra Victoria.
La negativa a cumplir los requisitos establecidos aquí por la Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia será considerada por nosotros como inacción criminal en tiempo de guerra. Hacemos un llamado a los rusos y otros pueblos indígenas de la Federación Rusa con una solicitud para apoyar esta Declaración del cuerpo de oficiales de Rusia.
Nuestros antepasados comunes a lo largo de la historia rusa se defendieron del deseo de apoderarse de nuestra tierra: derrotamos a los mongoles-tártaros en el campo de Kulikovo, a los krymchaks turcos en la batalla de Molodi, a los suecos en Poltava, a los franceses en Borodino, a los alemanes en Stalingrado . Es nuestro turno de defender Rusia. Si es necesario, llegaremos a Londres, pasaremos por los lugares de gloria militar de nuestros antepasados y una vez más firmaremos en el Reichstag en Berlín, y dejaremos que la ingrata Europa solo intente no restaurar al menos un monumento al guerrero libertador soviético. ¡No luches contra los rusos!
HONOR TENEMOS.










Что Офицерское собрание решило 19 мая?


Получил от Владимира Квачкова текст заявления ООС от 19 мая. Очень проработанный с военно-организационной точки зрения. Вот он... Президенту Российской Федерации В.В. Путину Патриарху Московскому и Всея Руси Кириллу Председателю Правительства РФ М.В. Мишустину Председателю Совета Федерации В.И.…




m-kalashnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Un puente q se cae cerca de Izum..


----------



## Termur (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La asamblea de majaras ha decidido...
> he puesto solo el final ,el documento es un tocho infumable de disparates y paranoias de una reunión de viejos seniles nostálgicos que todavía creen que viven en la era soviética
> Puede ser un fake
> 
> ...



Jojojojo, hostia puta, menudo desfase... 

Debe de haber al lado un congreso de especialistas en setas alucinógenas, y han probado unas cuantas.


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

Casa de la cultura Lozova (Kharkiv)..




Así era.:


----------



## Ungaunga (20 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> _¿Qué es el nitrato de amonio es explosivo?
> 
> Si la cantidad es muy grande, puede incendiarse. A 170 grados, comienza la descomposición, produciendo óxido nitroso. Una fuerte ignición inicial hace que el *nitrato de amonio* se descomponga directamente en agua, nitrógeno y oxígeno, lo que explica el enorme poder *explosivo* de la sal._
> 
> ...



La explosión de Beirut la causó este material.


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Me sale no disponible.
> 
> ¿Qué decía?



Que CISCO se va a ir definitivamente de Rusia después de estar anunciándolo semanas y semanas.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 May 2022)

La invasión Rusa empezó cuando empezó. No se que tipo de laberinto pretendes montar con lo simple que es. Putin lo dijo abiertamente en público.


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Interesante entrevista a un economista ruso, aviso es largo 

*Vladislav Inozemtsev: El renacimiento de Rusia como potencia económica es casi imposible*


_¿Cómo cambió la guerra la economía rusa?_
La guerra, en primer lugar, cambió los sentimientos de los ciudadanos. Hasta ahora, los cambios en la economía no son muy radicales. Ahora estamos viendo tres pistas principales. Estas son, en primer lugar, las dificultades financieras que ha experimentado la población en relación con las sanciones: se ha vuelto imposible pagar las compras en el extranjero con tarjetas de crédito y utilizarlas en el extranjero. Aquí cabe mencionar el bloqueo de depósitos en moneda extranjera, aunque esto afectó a unos pocos. Además, la prohibición de venta de divisas causó una fuerte impresión en todos, porque para Rusia, a partir de los años 90, fue una especie de prueba de normalidad.

El segundo punto significativo es el impacto en el tráfico aéreo. Ahora es prácticamente imposible ir a cualquier parte, los vuelos de las aerolíneas rusas a la mayoría de los países y, en consecuencia, los vuelos europeos a Rusia están cerrados. Los precios de los pasajes aéreos se han disparado. Y el tercero es la inflación. El salto en los precios fue muy alto: 20-80% para varios artículos. Ahora están bajando un poco, pero en todo caso esto impresionó y ofendió a muchos.

Si hablamos del momento actual, vemos un cierto retorno del shock a una cierta normalidad: los precios dejaron de subir y empezaron a bajar, el dólar se está vendiendo de nuevo, su tipo de cambio ha vuelto al nivel anterior a la crisis, y por tanto la población se ha calmado un poco. El primer shock ha pasado, el impacto real de las sanciones en el consumidor masivo aún no es visible. Ahora los empresarios más que la población sienten problemas económicos.

_¿Por qué el tipo de cambio volvió a los niveles anteriores a la guerra?_
Antes de la guerra, el tipo de cambio estaba relativamente equilibrado, reflejaba la relación real entre el dólar y el rublo. Y los precios en el mercado interno correspondían a esta tarifa. Después del inicio de la guerra, comenzó el pánico, se introdujo la prohibición de intercambio, surgió un mercado negro y comenzaron las operaciones para convertir rublos en dólares a través de criptomonedas. Y este pánico provocó un aumento demente en la tasa. A ello también contribuyó el embargo de los activos del Banco Central.

Y luego el Banco Central tomó las medidas absolutamente correctas, en mi opinión. El hecho es que nunca necesitó las gigantescas reservas, la mitad de las cuales fueron arrestadas, en realidad no las usó. El volumen de reservas fue de aproximadamente $ 660 mil millones, el volumen máximo de intervenciones de divisas fue de aproximadamente $ 2 mil millones por día. Es decir, en este caso, estas reservas eran peso muerto, aunque representaban más del 80% del saldo del Banco Central. Por lo tanto, cuando se fueron, el Banco Central comenzó a actuar más o menos por métodos de mercado, y su primera decisión fue vender puntualmente el 80% de las ganancias de divisas.

Los exportadores, que no siempre vendían este producto, se vieron obligados a llevarlo al mercado. Naturalmente, en condiciones en que las importaciones comenzaron a declinar, cuando la gente dejó de comprar divisas para viajes (y exportaba hasta $60 mil millones al año al exterior), la demanda de dólares cayó bruscamente, mientras que la oferta creció. Ahora, el Banco Central hará todo lo posible para que la tasa de cambio vuelva a 80 rublos por dólar; esta es la tasa que es bastante cómoda para el presupuesto estatal. En general, las acciones del regulador fueron correctas. Pienso que en el futuro el Banco Central debería apoyar el tipo de cambio no con una tasa de interés, como solía hacer, sino con las normas de venta de divisas. En este caso, se regulará de manera mucho más eficiente.

_Si las sanciones no ejercen la presión necesaria sobre la economía rusa, ¿podemos decir que no tienen sentido?_
No, esto no es absolutamente cierto. Imponer sanciones es el paso correcto. El tema es que muchos de mis colegas expertos se permiten afirmaciones que, en mi opinión, definitivamente no son realistas. En particular, dicen que tales sanciones pueden poner a Rusia de rodillas muy rápidamente, que la guerra se detendrá en un mes si se introducen nuevas restricciones sobre el petróleo y el gas. Esto, por supuesto, es una especie de autoengaño, hermosas frases que son citadas por CNN y periódicos occidentales.


> Rusia tiene un presidente loco que seguirá luchando en Ucrania simplemente porque ha perdido la oportunidad de representar adecuadamente al mundo y evaluar sus propias capacidades. Y la cuestión de cuánto dinero recibirá del petróleo y el gas no tiene nada que ver con esto.



El hecho es que hay grandes reservas internas, reservas en yuanes, oro y dólares en efectivo. Además, existe la oportunidad de pedir prestado en el mercado interno: la deuda interna es muy pequeña: alrededor del 20% del PIB. Creo que pedir prestado el 5-6% del PIB en los próximos 5-6 años, que son 8 billones de rublos al año, no es un problema. Es decir, en este caso, no habrá menos dinero en el tesoro ruso. Sí, la inflación será alta: alrededor del 25% este año y del 14 al 15% el próximo año. Pero es mucho más correcto que el gobierno ruso en las condiciones actuales aumente el endeudamiento o imprima dinero que luchar contra la inflación. Con esta emisión cubrirá todos sus gastos militares, apoyo a pensionados, etc.

_Pero, ¿qué pasa con el dinero necesario para financiar la guerra?_
No veo ningún problema particular con la financiación de la guerra. Cuando hablo con mis colegas ucranianos, a menudo me preguntan: "¿Cuándo se quedará sin dinero Putin?" Respondo que nunca, lamentablemente. Y no hay necesidad de crear ilusiones por ti mismo. Las sanciones occidentales funcionan y pueden funcionar incluso mejor en el contexto de una prohibición de todo tipo de comercio con Rusia, es decir, el suministro de algo al país. Porque Rusia depende de las importaciones tanto de bienes de consumo como de los utilizados en la industria. Estos son medicamentos, y parte de los productos, y muchos productos industriales, todos los equipos de oficina, computadoras.
Pero además de esto, Rusia todavía depende mucho de todo tipo de componentes, repuestos, bienes, que luego se utilizan en la industria. Recordamos casos en los que no había pintura para producir papel blanco; el país carece de lo más básico, como vacunas para animales o alimento para peces en piscifactorías. Eso es dependencia total. Aunque el costo no es muy grande.

En Europa, ahora están proponiendo bloquear el petróleo y el gas de Rusia. Sí, puede hacerlo y, como resultado, Rusia, a juzgar por los datos del año pasado, no recibirá 99 mil millones de euros (esta es la cantidad que los países de la UE pagaron a Rusia el año pasado por energía). Ahora la cantidad será mayor, porque los precios de la energía han subido, podemos hablar de 120.000 millones de euros. Al mismo tiempo, el costo de los suministros de componentes críticos que van de Europa a Rusia se estima en solo 10 a 12 mil millones de euros. Al prohibir sus suministros y prácticamente no afectar su propia economía, la UE puede minar mucho más a la rusa. Y el cierre de petróleo y gas en el horizonte de dos o tres años no tiene sentido.

_¿Cuándo entrarán en vigor las sanciones?_
Quiero enfatizar que las sanciones están vigentes y muchas empresas lo sienten. Actuarán aún más fuerte, no todos ellos son presentados. Por ejemplo, la prohibición del suministro de envases para la industria alimentaria a Rusia entrará en vigor a partir del 1 de junio, la prohibición de la compra de carbón a Rusia a partir del 1 de agosto, etc. El hecho de que se hayan anunciado sanciones no significa que se hayan puesto en marcha. Pero aún más efectiva es la retirada de las empresas occidentales del mercado ruso, este es un duro golpe sentido por toda la industria y los sectores de servicios.

Pero para un efecto más serio, lleva tiempo. En las primeras semanas después del comienzo de la guerra, concedí una larga entrevista a Novaya Gazeta, que los editores titularon "La economía rusa morirá en invierno " . Y ahora creo que incluso si no muere, sentirá la magnitud real de los problemas para el invierno.

_¿El embargo sobre los portadores de energía rusos afectará a la economía rusa?_
Sí, esta medida afectará duramente a la economía rusa. Además del tesoro ruso, que recibe alrededor del 40% de los ingresos del sector energético, los ingresos por exportaciones de petróleo y gas van a las grandes empresas rusas. Estas empresas tenían grandes programas de inversión que cargaron las empresas metalúrgicas y petroquímicas, que empleaban aproximadamente a 2 millones de personas. Entonces, el cese de las exportaciones de petróleo y gas es un golpe poderoso. Pero enfatizo: esto no detendrá la guerra. Los consumidores rusos son personas que están acostumbradas a un nivel de bienestar no demasiado alto.


> Y he estado diciendo durante muchos años que ningún problema económico en Rusia provocará un cambio de régimen político o incluso una protesta política seria. En Europa la situación es diferente. Allí, una grave caída en el nivel de vida podría debilitar significativamente el apoyo político de los principales partidos. Por tanto, me parece que los europeos se equivocan al pretender introducir este embargo.



_¿Dónde está la salida?_
He sugerido varias recetas para este tema. En este caso, el gobierno polaco, en mi opinión, piensa de manera similar. Como mínimo, son las autoridades polacas las que dicen que deberíamos seguir comprando petróleo y gas a Rusia, pero imponiéndoles un fuerte impuesto. Tendré una presentación de un informe sobre este tema en Berlín a finales de mayo. Mi sugerencia es seguir comprando petróleo y gas, pero introducir un impuesto del 30 % sobre esto, que debería utilizarse en su totalidad para apoyar la economía ucraniana y restaurar el país.

Ahora el petróleo cuesta alrededor de $110. Si los europeos dejan de comprarlo en la Federación Rusa, tendrán que comprarlo en otros mercados y los precios seguramente subirán. En Rusia, algunos temían que fueran casi $ 300, pero esto, por supuesto, no tiene sentido. Pero hasta $ 150, bien pueden aumentar durante aproximadamente un año. Lo mismo ocurrirá con el gas. Ahora cuesta alrededor de $ 700-800 por mil metros cúbicos, después del embargo, los precios pueden llegar a $ 1,500. Esto traerá a los europeos pérdidas del orden de 100-120 mil millones de euros por año. ¿Para qué sirve? No puedo encontrar una respuesta a esta pregunta.

El efecto será que los jeques árabes, los "reyes" africanos, por ejemplo, en Nigeria y Angola ganarán más. Países muy democráticos y prósperos. Al mismo tiempo, Europa perderá, Ucrania se quedará sin nada y Rusia comenzará a buscar métodos semilegales para exportar a la India o a otro lugar. Por lo tanto, es mejor comprar en Rusia tanto como sea posible y comenzar a buscar fuentes alternativas de suministro. Mientras tanto, cancele todas las restricciones posibles sobre este tema, deje que el precio del petróleo y el gas caigan. Como resultado, será posible transferir 50 mil millones de euros al año a Ucrania en el fondo para la restauración de su economía. Esta será una tarea mucho más correcta y noble que la que se propone actualmente.

_¿Rusia entrará en default?_
En marzo, dije que todo esto son tonterías y dediqué un extenso artículo a esto en el recurso Ridl.io. Aconsejé comprar bonos rusos, porque su rendimiento alcanzó el 160% anual en dólares durante los próximos dos años. Nunca creí en la morosidad. Hay mucha gente que quiere sembrar el pánico en todas las agencias de noticias. Esto equivale a gritar en voz alta que hay un incendio en alguna parte: todos prestarán atención, todos leerán las noticias. En Rusia, no hubo impago de los eurobonos ni siquiera en 1998, y ahora había incluso menos razones para ello.
El volumen de estas obligaciones es muy pequeño: menos de 2 billones de rublos, que es el 1,5% del PIB. Se retrasan hasta 2042. Este año es necesario pagar menos de 4 mil millones de dólares. Y por el bien de estas "semillas" para declarar un incumplimiento por los próximos 20 años y obtener el arresto de propiedad rusa en el extranjero, solo un idiota podría hacer esto. Así es el Sr. Putin, por supuesto. Por lo tanto, trató de hacer todo lo posible para arreglar este incumplimiento, e incluso ordenó pagar en rublos a los inversores de países "antipáticos". Pero al principio estaba seguro de que la gente del Ministerio de Hacienda y del Banco Central encontraría argumentos para convencer a los locos del Kremlin de que esto era absolutamente prohibitivo.


_Recientemente, se ha hablado cada vez más sobre la sustitución de importaciones. ¿Realmente funciona?_
Las historias de que ahora alguien se levantará en la sustitución de importaciones son una completa tontería. Traté de encontrar entre mis amigos rusos en los negocios a aquellos que dirían que él se beneficia de esto. Y ese es un rango bastante amplio. Además, solo estaba tratando de encontrar ejemplos de empresas y productos que ahora están sustituyendo con éxito las importaciones. No encontré nada. Todo el mundo dice:


> “Sí, podemos, pero danos mil millones para esto, tres más para otra cosa”.



Como resultado, todo esto es propaganda absoluta o intención maliciosa, calculada sobre el fraude.
Admito plenamente que los rusos pueden hacer mucho. Por ejemplo, AvtoVAZ, inactivo por falta de componentes. Podría fabricar algunas piezas pequeñas para automóviles importados que se operan en Rusia: parachoques de remaches, señales de giro, faros y más. Esto es bastante factible. Y esto estaría en demanda y dejaría en funcionamiento millones de máquinas que ahora han perdido repuestos.
Es imposible intentar reemplazar las estaciones de comunicación celular, los equipos de cómputo y la aviación con importaciones. Es importante entender que en este asunto hay un gran engaño y un intento de cortar. Hay casos específicos en los que esto se ha hecho. Entonces, desde 2014, la esposa del jefe de Rostec, Sergei Chemezov, Ekaterina Ignatova, supuestamente produce transmisiones automáticas para AvtoVAZ. Se gastaron varias decenas de miles de millones de rublos en esto, pero cuando fue necesario instalar masivamente estas cajas en los automóviles, resultó que no existían y no existen.

Continua


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



este camion le hacia la perla la bujia.


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

_¿Qué sectores de la economía sufrirán más en la situación actual, cuáles se beneficiarán?_
En teoría, los hoteleros y, quizás, las aerolíneas que operan en el mercado nacional pueden ganar. Por ejemplo, en los últimos 15 años no ha habido tanta ocupación de hoteles en San Petersburgo durante las vacaciones de mayo, como ahora. Y no hubo tal ocupación de hoteles en Sochi, que será este año. Por lo tanto, este sector definitivamente no perderá nada. Las aerolíneas rusas no pagarán los pagos de arrendamiento, aunque recibirán un gran apoyo estatal, y los precios de los vuelos nacionales son bastante altos. Se puede suponer que dentro de un año y medio no perderán nada.

Todos los demás estarán mucho peor. En primer lugar, me refiero a la industria y la metalurgia, porque hay una prohibición de suministros a la UE. Además, hay una fuerte caída de la demanda de las grandes empresas rusas que están reduciendo sus programas de inversión. Está claro que nadie construirá oleoductos y otras cosas ahora. Creo que la industria del transporte perderá mucho, ya que la logística será desastrosa. Alrededor del 70% de todos los contenedores que se encuentran actualmente en la Federación Rusa no pertenecen a empresas rusas. Se sacan. El ferrocarril en el tráfico de contenedores se hundirá con mucha fuerza, los almacenes se quedarán vacíos.

_Si profundizas un poco en la sociología, ¿por qué la gente va a luchar desde las regiones más pobres de Rusia?_
Esta no es la pregunta correcta. Es más correcto preguntar por qué el ejército se recluta en estas regiones. Pero él es retórico. En este caso, hay un ejército de reclutamiento, que en parte lucha en Ucrania, pero, aparentemente, esto no será un fenómeno de masas. Por supuesto, los reclutas fueron allí, muchos murieron, muchos fueron capturados. Pero ahora, creo, su participación en unidades militares activas es menos del 10%. Y el resto es un ejército contratado, que nunca ha sido particularmente prestigioso en Rusia, los salarios allí son bastante bajos. ¿Qué pueden hacer los jóvenes en Rusia, especialmente los del interior, si no tienen una educación normal? Pueden trabajar como vendedores y guardias de seguridad.
Y el servicio militar atrajo a bastantes que no querían sentarse en el cuello de la familia, muchos de ellos son personas solteras de familias disfuncionales. Por ejemplo, un número bastante decente de soldados proviene de Tyva, la región rusa más deprimida con un crimen colosal; muchos de Daguestán, donde es normal que las familias tengan cuatro o cinco hijos y donde hay un enorme desempleo oculto. De hecho, este es el contingente que no se ha encontrado en la economía rusa actual.

_¿Está de acuerdo en que los soldados rusos podrían cometer atrocidades en Ucrania?_
¿Qué significa estar de acuerdo? Yo creo en los hechos. Se presentan y coinciden con mis propias evaluaciones de la situación en Rusia. Para lograr algo, debe mudarse de pueblos pequeños a centros regionales oa Moscú, tener algo de conocimiento comercial, educación, etc. Este conjunto no es para todos. El ejército absorbió la mayor parte del contingente no calificado, mientras que la gente acostumbrada a la violencia.
Muy a menudo se trataba de personas con inclinaciones criminales. No es un secreto que hombres que estaban bajo sospecha de haber cometido algún tipo de delito o simplemente estaban en el área de atención de las fuerzas del orden, sin querer ir a la cárcel, podían alistarse en el ejército. Y de alguna manera ayudó a resolver el problema con la policía.


> El hecho de que el contingente del ejército sea más propenso a la anarquía, más inescrupuloso e inmoral, esto no debería plantear preguntas a nadie.



_¿Por qué la gente sigue apoyando la guerra? Al menos este apoyo lo indican las estadísticas oficiales._
Yo diría que esto no es solo según datos oficiales. Incluso en mi entorno, que es gente decente y educada, el acuerdo con lo que está pasando es alto. Según mis estimaciones, al menos la mitad de los rusos apoyan esta guerra de manera bastante activa. En palabras, por supuesto, nadie está ansioso por luchar. ¿Y por qué? Ya sabes, cuando no hay mucho éxito, a todos les empieza a parecer que debemos mostrarles a todos lo geniales que somos. ¿Y cómo podemos mostrar esto si no podemos producir nada, si nuestro nivel de vida es más bajo que en los países desarrollados? En este caso, aparece una solicitud de algún tipo de acción de fuerza. Y ha existido durante mucho tiempo. La gente apoyó la operación en Osetia del Sur, la toma de Crimea, la guerra en Donbass. En principio, ¿por qué no apoyar si no te concierne?
E incluso el aumento de los precios en la situación actual no es importante. Si le preguntas a la gente por qué todo se está volviendo más caro, la respuesta será simple: porque Occidente se ha levantado en armas contra nosotros. Dirán que estamos devolviendo algo que una vez nos quitaron durante el colapso de la URSS. Ucrania era parte de la Unión, esta es nuestra tierra que hemos perdido. Y en respuesta a nuestra justa demanda, Occidente bloquea nuestro oxígeno. Entonces, ¿dónde está el gran Putin ? Tienes que tener paciencia, todo saldrá bien. Creo que es en este nivel de lógica que se construye todo esto.

_¿La gente se ha vuelto más agresiva?_
Hay un grado enorme de odio en el país. Y la sabiduría de la política de Putin en los últimos años fue que este odio estaba dirigido hacia el exterior. Para que no entiendas por qué vives tan mal. Esto no es porque el gobernador te robó todo, o Putin está construyendo un palacio en Gelendzhik, o los oligarcas están comprando yates más grandes que barcos de guerra. Para que la gente no piense en eso, debemos decir que hay enemigos alrededor, Estados Unidos nos está arruinando la vida, hay nazis en Ucrania, debemos matar a todos, la OTAN se está acercando a nuestras fronteras. Fue un muy buen truco propagandístico. Y como podemos ver, dio sus resultados muy serios.

_¿Cómo afectó la emigración masiva a la economía?_
De ningún modo. Según estimaciones recientes, desde el año 2000, desde que Putin llegó al poder, alrededor de 3,5 millones de personas han emigrado de Rusia. Y después del 24 de febrero quedan un máximo de 500 mil. Y al menos la mitad de los que se fueron pronto regresarán. Son personas que han abandonado vivienda, patrimonio, no tienen fuentes de ingresos evidentes en el exterior. Un especialista en TI o un médico podrá encontrar un trabajo. Pero tampoco nadie necesitaba a la mayoría de los emigrantes actuales en la Federación Rusa: eran periodistas, blogueros, bon vivants, que tenían miedo de ser reclutados por el ejército y algún tipo de restricciones. La salida fue muy espontánea. La mayoría de estas personas en Rusia no estaban en peligro, refugiados políticos entre ellos, en el mejor de los casos, el 2%. Por lo tanto, a la economía rusa no le importa el hecho de que se haya ido un bloguero número 100.000 o que se haya cerrado Instagram. Estas eran personas que eran esencialmente inútiles para ella.

En el sector de servicios en la Federación Rusa había una gran cantidad de personas que exigían salarios muy altos para sí mismos, tenían una opinión muy alta de sus propias habilidades. Pero, de hecho, incluso los empleadores no los necesitaban. Así que el resultado de los últimos dos meses y medio no ha cambiado nada en la economía rusa.

_Y la última pregunta: ¿cuáles son las perspectivas de desarrollo de la economía rusa en los próximos cinco años?_
Durante cinco años nadie puede decir. Creo que el régimen no durará tanto tiempo. De hecho, la escala de los problemas que están ocurriendo ahora es muy grande y crecerá. Occidente ha tomado una posición muy dura y, aparentemente, no se va a rendir.


> Primero, veremos la derrota de las tropas rusas en Ucrania dentro de seis meses. Ucrania irá a las antiguas fronteras con Rusia. Y será un golpe político muy fuerte. Esto sólo puede cambiar la situación política en el país.



Quedará claro que no hay posibilidad de volver atrás. Creo que el régimen de Putin se suicidó con esta guerra. Definitivamente no tiene cinco años. Putin como el hombre que gobierna Rusia ha terminado.

En cuanto a la economía, todo dependerá de lo que pase después de Putin. Si persiste durante algún tiempo, la economía caerá a un ritmo de alrededor del 10% anual. Todos escriben en las previsiones que a partir del próximo año comenzará a crecer: en 2022, más del 1%, en 2024, ya más del 5%. No entiendo la lógica detrás de este enfoque. Porque si cae entre un 10% y un 12%, ¿sobre qué comenzará a crecer?
La economía rusa nunca alcanzará el nivel de 2008 o 2013 bajo Putin. Ella no se recuperará. Ella solo baja. Durante estos dos meses, los logros de muchos años se han desmantelado y este proceso continuará. *El renacimiento de Rusia como potencia económica es casi imposible. Este es un país sin el cual el mundo aprenderá a hacer en tres años. *No será Corea del Norte en términos de régimen, pero lo será en términos de la necesidad económica mundial.










Владислав Иноземцев: Возрождение России как экономической державы практически невозможно — Мнения на TJ


Как война изменила экономику России?




tjournal.ru


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Identifico unos cuantos
> 2 César Vidal
> 3 Pedro Insúa
> 7 Maduro
> ...



Me falta el gelipolla de negociostv al que han elegido como vocero del área económica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Esa ofensiva con el río a sus espaldas da mala espina.
> Por supuesto, esta es una opinión acodado en la barra mientras me coloco correctamente mi bicornio de Duque de Wellington.



Ese dije siempre se le llamo muy defensivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Casa de la cultura Lozova (Kharkiv)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Objetivo muy estratégico
.


----------



## Ungaunga (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que le pidan explicaciones a igor girkin que se quedarán satisfechos



¿El colega de la foto lleva una venerable PPsh-41?


----------



## ELVR (20 May 2022)

Pero sí planificada. Mapa publicado en Bild el 3 de diciembre de 2021:


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Los rusos embolsado... Y los otros atacando la logística Dimitri


----------



## MUGALARI (20 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Amigo Mugalari. El hilo es para hablar de cosas militares en la Ucrania actual.
> 
> Para Franco y otros temas históricos como por ejemplo explicar cómo os rendisteis en Santoña en masa sin llegar a luchar y sin volar ningún puente, es mejor que hagas otro hilo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre y cuando no sea utilizado el hilo para ensalzar a dictadores fascistas como Hitler y su monaguillo Franco . En ese caso se ofrecera la oportuna contestación.


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Por qué no se puede dejar el corredor marítimo del Sur en manos de los rusos, nos lo cuenta la propia tuitera en un artículo que ha escrito para el fp


En la foto soldados rusos cavando trincheras en Kherson de cara a la próxima ofensiva ucraniana


----------



## Fígaro (20 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre y cuando no sea utilizado el hilo para ensalzar a dictadores fascistas como Hitler y su monaguillo Franco . En ese caso se ofrecera la oportuna contestación.





Ayyy cuánto ciervo quedó sin conocer Intxaurrondo.


----------



## Nicors (20 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ayyy cuánto ciervo quedó sin conocer Intxaurrondo.



Cuanto tiempo muyayo, como vas


----------



## FernandoIII (20 May 2022)

La empezaron en 2014.


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La asamblea de majaras ha decidido...
> he puesto solo el final ,el documento es un tocho infumable de disparates y paranoias de una reunión de viejos seniles nostálgicos que todavía creen que viven en la era soviética
> Puede ser un fake
> 
> ...



Buena panda de tarados mentales borrachos. Hay que meterle un tomahawk a la Duma cuando estén reunidos.


----------



## gargamelix (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> _¿La gente se ha vuelto más agresiva?_
> Hay un grado enorme de odio en el país. Y la sabiduría de la política de Putin en los últimos años fue que este odio estaba dirigido hacia el exterior. Para que no entiendas por qué vives tan mal. Esto no es porque el gobernador te robó todo, o Putin está construyendo un palacio en Gelendzhik, o los oligarcas están comprando yates más grandes que barcos de guerra. Para que la gente no piense en eso, debemos decir que hay enemigos alrededor, Estados Unidos nos está arruinando la vida, hay nazis en Ucrania, debemos matar a todos, la OTAN se está acercando a nuestras fronteras. Fue un muy buen truco propagandístico. Y como podemos ver, dio sus resultados muy serios.



En algunas cosas creo que el hombre se equivoca. Ha emigrado talento que no va a volver, y se debería desde occidente estimular la salida de más de ese talento, lo he dicho varias veces en este forro del calbopez. El talento se cotiza porque es escaso y difícil de substituir, y hace funcionar cosas que de otro modo no funcionan o lo hacen mal.

Tampoco está claro eso de mantener las importaciones gravándolas con tasas para Ucrania. Efectivamente Rusia encontrará la manera de vender a otros mercados pero será con fuertes descuentos y esos mercados van a dejar libre petróleo. No es que van a coleccionar el petróleo y van a comprar todo. Requiere un tiempo pero los precios se estabilizarán. Se pagará más caro en Europa? sí, pero menos que con esa tasa. Habría que hacer un cálculo muy fino y estar muy seguro para arriesgarse a eso, lo veo muy atrevido.

Y más cosas que no estoy de acuerdo pero lo que suscribo palabra por palabra es lo que ya comentaba ayer:

_"Hay un grado enorme de odio en el país. Y la sabiduría de la política de Putin en los últimos años fue que este odio estaba dirigido hacia el exterior. Para que no entiendas por qué vives tan mal. Esto no es porque el gobernador te robó todo, o Putin está construyendo un palacio en Gelendzhik, o los oligarcas están comprando yates más grandes que barcos de guerra. Para que la gente no piense en eso, debemos decir que hay enemigos alrededor, Estados Unidos nos está arruinando la vida, hay nazis en Ucrania, debemos matar a todos, la OTAN se está acercando a nuestras fronteras. Fue un muy buen truco propagandístico. Y como podemos ver, dio sus resultados muy serios."_

Es así y en muchos países, un truco usado por corruptos y malos gobernantes de toda la vida. La culpa al exterior. Por qué no se combate esa propaganda de algún modo? porque normalmente a algunas de nuestras empresas y las medianías de políticos cortoplacistas les encanta hacer negocios con ellos y no quieren _incomodarles_.

También está claro y ya lo dije que Putin está quemado y amortizado. El problema es saber quién le va a suceder.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La empezaron en 2014.



Con las políticas polónicas... yo diría que mucho antes.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 May 2022)

No se lo que te resulta curioso o no ni me
Importa. 
Y a Putin tampoco, la invasión la comenzó el y lo anuncio en público.
¿O tú contradices a Putin?


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo, espero que se equivoque con el tema del contrabando de armas, no es que puedan acabar en Moscú, mas bien que acaben en manos de radicales y afines , acaben sembrando el terror por todas partes ,esa posibilidad existe y no es que haya precisamente un control estricto sobre entregas de armamento ahora mismo


¿Es Rusia un país primitivo?






Personal y armas para una próxima guerra urbana en Rusia.
Los rusos creen que los símbolos son idénticos a las cosas materiales. Cualquier profanación de la letra latina Z que representa el apoyo a la guerra en Ucrania, como quemar la efigie de Z, patear el letrero de neón Z, arrancar la Z de una ventana o pared es una infracción administrativa castigada con una multa equivalente al salario mensual promedio. Los asaltos repetidos a la esvástica son un acto criminal.
Digamos que soy un zar y decido por decreto inmediatamente sellado por dos cámaras del antiguo parlamento que la letra W es . Entonces, todos mis 110 millones de sujetos inmediatamente tratarán a W como sagrado y lo pegarán en sus autos, las paredes de sus apartamentos, se tatuarán en sus cuerpos y harán que sus hijos ondeen banderas W.
Hola, mi nombre II Brutalskyy
Rusia está investigando las profundidades de la degeneración absoluta en Ucrania, obligando a los residentes de Kherson a pasar por los campamentos de desnazificación y disculparse ante la cámara por no recibir a los ocupantes con flores. Esta degradación cínica de la verdad y el sentido común, el pisoteo deliberado y sistemático de la dignidad humana van a tener un efecto boomerang. El karma no se puede cancelar.
El escenario se está preparando.
Los oficiales del ejército y los agentes de ayuda humanitaria roban NLAW y Javelins capturados en Donbas y los revenden a empresarios de Moscú.
Cuando escuchan que el presidente jubilado de Americansky firmó el contrato de arrendamiento, lo celebran con vodka.
Significa más armas de la OTAN y enormes ganancias en sus manos pronto. Ese galleta inteligente Rand Paul, lo sabe, pero nadie lo escucharía.
¿Por qué necesitar?
Prepararse para una guerra masiva de gánsteres para volver a tallar violentamente Moscú y los mercados de productos básicos después de la muerte de Putin que hará que los años 90 sean como un paseo por el parque.
Los aspirantes a multimillonarios emplearán a veteranos de SMO que pasaron por el infierno y no tienen nada que perder para volar los Maybach blindados de los competidores con Javelins y derribar sus jets privados con Stingers. Los M16 y las granadas de mano también serán útiles.





A un hombre que organizaba ayuda humanitaria en Donbas le explotó un trofeo NLAW en su automóvil antes de que tuviera tiempo de hacer una venta. Dos transeúntes resultaron heridos. Un presagio de lo que vendrá.
Con los veteranos psicópatas SMO y las armas ligeras Americansky de primer nivel, la batalla por los recursos será dura y sangrienta.
¿Por qué Rusia es tan violenta y actúa como un estúpido en el siglo XXI? Es porque Europa va un siglo por detrás. Considerar.





Iglesia de principios del siglo XVIII hecha de troncos de madera y tablones de madera en Tozhok, Tver Oblast, Rusia.





En el interior, obras de arte bidimensionales sin atención a los detalles que los europeos habían abandonado en favor de nuevas técnicas un siglo o dos antes.





Compare con la fachada barroca diseñada y construida a principios del siglo XVIII de la Iglesia de San Francisco de Asís en Catania, Sicilia, Italia.

Continua


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

.






¿Y qué hay del arte ruso frente al europeo de la misma época? Frescos y óleos, y técnicas avanzadas que crean imágenes para inspirar asombro al espectador en comparación con figuras infantiles pintadas sobre madera.






En la Edad Media, una fortaleza rusa estaba hecha de madera.






Los italianos erigieron castillos de ladrillo rojo. Cuando el zar ruso quiso un fuerte real , hizo que los italianos le construyeran el Kremlin.

Rusia no ha tenido ningún Renacimiento ni Ilustración que los haya saltado por completo y, por lo tanto, ninguna cultura europea sofisticada.

Pequeña sorpresa, la serie de dibujos animados rusa más popular está ambientada en la Edad Media y muestra las aventuras de un zar y su hijo, donde los personajes se preocupan principalmente por burlar a los tártaros mongoles que los mantienen bajo el yugo, en su propia tierra, aunque son superados en número por los rusos. .

Sin darse cuenta del hecho de que están siendo jodidos debido a la división y la incapacidad de planear algo juntos, uno de los personajes se dirige a un recién llegado con esta línea que se supone que es divertida: "¡Espero que no seas un demócrata !" Y la respuesta es: “Santigüete, no me maldigas, santo padre”.

Una confesión de que el comportamiento supersticioso y revolcarse en la propia miseria son un estado de cosas deseable y una lección adecuada sobre los valores rusos para la nueva generación.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Alpharius (20 May 2022)

No sé quién te habrá dicho que la guerra empezó el día de la invasión. Cualquiera que esté al tanto del tema sabe que Rusia lleva un par de décadas realizando injerencias en Ucrania, pasando por tratar de influir en las elecciones, intentando envenenar al presidente de Ucrania, invadiendo Crimea con el ejército ruso sin que usaran sus distintivos nacionales, e instigando, entrenando, armando y financiando a los separatistas del Donbás.

Así que la chorrada esa de Blackwater, aunque fuera cierto, (que lo dudo, los únicos mercenarios que hay por allí son los rusos de la Wagner), sería algo minúsculo puesto al lado de las intromisiones que lleva realizando Rusia en Ucrania desde hace 20 años.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 May 2022)

Típico objetivo ruso, la cultura.


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Un camión menos para la Pacologística rusa.

Rubizne.

Parece un pajarito que llega despacito... Pero es un Stugna


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

Como si el comunismo hubiese empezado por su amor a la cultura


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Típico objetivo ruso, la cultura.



Habría alguna exposición nazi o algo del estilo. El ejército ruso es famoso por su exquisito trato a las infraestructuras civiles


----------



## ELVR (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, yo también te hago un mapa ahora de España y te digo por donde van a entrar los moros
> Menuda puta mierda, y más viniendo del BILD



Claro, claro. Un mapa puesto con casi 3 meses de antelación y que, por lo visto, los rusos copiaron luego. Debieron estar faltos de ideas por esa época. Vaya, en vez de inspirarse en medios rusos, como los que difundieron este mapa a los pocos días del inicio de la invasión y que mostraba, entre otros territorios, una desnazificada y desmilitarizada Transnistria:


----------



## Casino (20 May 2022)

Le doy el zankito por el aporte.
Que había contratistas gusanos en Ucrania ni cotiza. Ahora habrá muchos más.
Han estado ocho años entrenando al ejército ucraniano en tácticas diversas de infiltración, combate urbano y combate nocturno. ¿Y qué?.
Los ucranianos tienen derecho a ser soberanos, Putín no es nadie para decirles lo que tienen que hacer. En realidad Putín es un despreciable hijodeputa que le importa una mierda la vida de los ucranianos rusófonos de Crimea y de Donbass. Por eso los envía a morir reclutándolos forzosamente.
A Putín lo único que le importaba era no perder su posición de proveedor principal de hidrocarburos de la UE, por eso toda la actividad putiniana de inestabilidad en Ucrania comenzó cuando se descubrieron depósitos de gas en Ucrania que podían sustituir a Putinia como socio principal.

Ahora a joderse, esos contratistas gusanos son otros hijosdeputa, pero son profesionales de lo suyo y tienen una eficacia en su actividad que supera holgadamente el rendimiento del ejército de orcos.
Y los ucranianos se están demostrando buenos alumnos.
El fin de este conflicto está decidido. Solo resta por saber cuánto va a perder Putinia. Cuanto más tarden en aceptar la realidad, mayores serán las pérdidas.
El presupuesto de defensa orco son 60.000 millones de dólares. Los gusanos van a enviarle a Ucrania hasta 40.000 millones. Si hace falta más, enviarán más. Muchas veces saber perder evita que se acabe perdiendo hasta la camisa. Los orcos lo van a aprender a las malas.
En Langley están descojonados con la movilización encubierta de reservistas orcos.
Un jugador de póquer que no sabe reconocer cuándo retirarse no dura mucho en la mesa, de una u otra manera. Aquí igual.
Claro que lo de Putín es más el ajedrez. LOL



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (20 May 2022)

De operación especial se pasa a denominar guerra de ucrania y ahora se pasa a denominar ensayo contra la OTAN
Los propagandistas televisivos pasan de estar desatados al cortocircuito mental masivo

*La televisión estatal rusa dice que la guerra de Ucrania es un "ensayo" para el conflicto con la OTAN*

Un invitado en la televisión estatal rusa dijo que la guerra en Ucrania podría ser simplemente un trampolín hacia conflictos más grandes.


Alexei Fenenko, investigador del Instituto de Estudios de Seguridad Internacional de Moscú, estaba evaluando Rusia-1 sobre cómo la invasión de Ucrania podría proporcionar un campo de pruebas para que Moscú libre guerras aún más grandes.

"Para nosotros, la guerra en Ucrania es un ensayo para un posible conflicto mayor en el futuro", dijo en el videoclip compartido el jueves por la periodista y observadora de Rusia Julia Davis.

"Probaremos y compararemos las armas de la OTAN con las nuestras. Descubriremos en el campo de batalla cuánto más fuertes son nuestras armas que las de ellos", dijo.










Russian State TV Says Ukraine War Is 'Rehearsal' for Conflict with NATO


A panelist said on a show on Russia-1—a channel that has relentlessly pushed Kremlin propaganda about the invasion of Ukraine—that Russia can learn from the war for "future conflicts."



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Kalikatres (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El cartel dice Héroes de la victoria
> A mi me parece que murió defendiendo a la cleptocracia para que esta siga con sus yates, mansiones y privilegios
> *Nació estando Putin en el poder, fue a la escuela durante el reinado de Putin, se unió al ejército de Putin y murió por Putin.*



Iba a poner algo ocurrente, pero me ha producido tan profunda tristeza que me he quedado sin palabras...
Se puede tener una vida más miserable que la que le ofreció el actual estado Ruso a este chaval?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Iba a poner algo ocurrente, pero me ha producido tan profunda tristeza que me he quedado sin palabras...
> Se puede tener una vida más miserable que la que le ofreció el actual estado Ruso a este chaval?



Sí.

La vida que se le ofrece a los muchachos europeos de 20 años de edad.

Desgraciadamente no veo mucho mejor a nuestros jóvenes.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> De operación especial se pasa a denominar guerra de ucrania y ahora se pasa a denominar ensayo contra la OTAN
> Los propagandistas televisivos pasan de estar desatados al cortocircuito mental masivo
> 
> *La televisión estatal rusa dice que la guerra de Ucrania es un "ensayo" para el conflicto con la OTAN*
> ...



Pues los á10 apaches b52 se hubieran puesto las botas con los convoyes de 30 km..


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Otro largo hilo dedicado a especular sobre el stock ruso de tanques y el procentaje real de tanques operativos, el autor cree que Rusia puede haber perdido ya el 45% de los tanques realmente operativos


----------



## neutral295 (20 May 2022)

La viruela del mono es culpa de España según nuestro gran aliado de EEUU, no es Putin  . Ya os lo dige que los yanquis no tienen escrúpulos con nadie, mataron a 13000 soldados en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Ahora habrá terrorismo contra la población española como ocurre en Shanghai con los chinos, muchos muertos por no dejarlos salir a comprar alimentos. Tenemos que morir por ser españoles si lo ordena la OMS?


----------



## Kalikatres (20 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pero sí planificada. Mapa publicado en Bild el 3 de diciembre de 2021:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064553



Con las protestas que empezaron en Noviembre 2013 en Kiev y la huída del presidente ucraniano títere del Kremlin Víktor Yanukóvich en Febrero 2014 que alentó a los independentistas del Donbass pagados por Rusia a proclamar su independencia empezó el follón.
La típica maniobra comunista como se intentó en España recientemente en cataluña. Es que es lo mismo! metiendo las narices en todas partes!!! Se necesita ser sucnor para seguir a esta escoria rusa o tenerlo muy claro para llenarte los bolsillos, pero ojo! te deberás a ellos toda tu vida, vas a vender tu alma al diablo es un _*quid pro quo*_


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

Primer aviso?


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Al Capitan Dimitri le han robado un blindado y no sabemos si tb la cartera o los papeles del camión ya que conocen su identidad...


----------



## Kalikatres (20 May 2022)

Instructores, eran instructores. 
Instructores de la milicia civil pues de militares había los que había bajo la bota rusa.
Lee el artículo por lo menos.
Supongo estarían tambien los U.T.C.
O los F.O.G. y casi seguro Academy.
Ahora que los que mencionas son XE, por lo menos actualmente.

Antes de postear, asegúrate y si no sabes, puedes visitar otros hilos, por ejemplo el chincheta.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Al Capitan Dimitri le han robado un blindado y no sabemos si tb la cartera o los papeles del camión ya que conocen su identidad...



K kbrones!!!
Y encima se ríen!


----------



## favelados (20 May 2022)

Los más ricos son los que más apoyan la guerra en Rusia según una encuesta..

Entre los pobres aunque gana tb el Sí a la guerra hay más oposición , tb son los más reacios a contestar


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> *En Alemania lo llamaban Volksturm, en Reino Unido la Home Guard.*
> Secuencias típicas que anticipan lo que se viene.



Siendo lo mismo no es lo mismo.

Lo de Alemania fue pura necesidad, lo de Reino Unido no.


----------



## Covaleda (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Siendo lo mismo no es lo mismo.
> 
> Lo de Alemania fue pura necesidad, lo de Reino Unido no.



No, claro que no. Sería por matar el rato.
Estaban en plena forma tras Dunquerque y se aburrían.


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La asamblea de majaras ha decidido...
> he puesto solo el final ,el documento es un tocho infumable de disparates y paranoias de una reunión de viejos seniles nostálgicos que todavía creen que viven en la era soviética
> Puede ser un fake
> 
> ...




Uhhhmmm algo de fake hay en esta carta:

*Presidente *_de la Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia_
*Coronel V. Kvachkov*

Ese coronel no es presidente de la dicha asamblea. Es este:
*El presidente de la "Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia", el coronel general Ivashov Leonid Grigoryevich.*

¿Y qué opina Grogoryevich de la guerra? Pues más o menos todo lo contrario:

_Hacemos un llamado a todo el personal militar retirado y jubilado, ciudadanos de Rusia con la recomendación de estar atentos, organizados, apoyar las demandas del Consejo de la Asamblea de Oficiales de toda Rusia, *oponerse activamente a la propaganda y desencadenar una guerra, y prevenir un civil interno. conflicto con el uso de la fuerza militar.*_

Esta es la página web de la dicha asamblea donde está la carta que escribió el presidente a Putin:





__





Обращение Общероссийского офицерского собрания к президенту и гражданам Российской Федерации - 31 Января 2022 - ОБЩЕРОССИЙСКОЕ ОФИЦЕРСКОЕ СОБРАНИЕ






ooc.su





Si que es cierto que Kvachkov, como oficial que es, escribe en esa página proclamas bastante agresivas. Por cierto...es un personaje bastante turbio...pero no deja de ser la opnión de uno de los miles de oficiales que componen dicha asamblea *y no es la postura oficial.*


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> La vida que se le ofrece a los muchachos europeos de 20 años de edad.
> 
> ...



De verdad... te llamaría subnormal, pero es que ni a eso llegas. Es descorazonador lo vuestro.


----------



## Trovador (20 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No, claro que no. Sería por matar el rato.
> Estaban en plena forma tras Dunquerque y se aburrían.



Pues claro que no es lo mismo. Con el total de estas bajas al acabar la guerra:



Reino Unido​370.000


Alemania Nazi​3.350.000

...vas a decirme que las necesidades de uno y otro de gente en edad militar eran las mismas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Sep, tendria que ser acompañada por cruces en el norte y sur por chuguev y vovchanks, pero por camelar no pasa nada.





Albion dijo:


> Esa ofensiva con el río a sus espaldas da mala espina.
> Por supuesto, esta es una opinión acodado en la barra mientras me coloco correctamente mi bicornio de Duque de Wellington.


----------



## keylargof (20 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> De operación especial se pasa a denominar guerra de ucrania y ahora se pasa a denominar ensayo contra la OTAN
> Los propagandistas televisivos pasan de estar desatados al cortocircuito mental masivo
> 
> *La televisión estatal rusa dice que la guerra de Ucrania es un "ensayo" para el conflicto con la OTAN*
> ...



Ya lo avisamos aquí, la guerra de Ucrania es una finta de los rusos para quitarse soldados viejos y tanques obsoletos y llegar ya con todo nuevecito para la toma de Washington DC, con los tanques voladores.


----------



## Covaleda (20 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pues claro que no es lo mismo. Con el total de estas bajas al acabar la guerra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.
Digo que el VolkSturm y la HomeGuard eran exactamente lo mismo. De hecho los alemanes copiaron el modelo a los británicos.
El número de bajas que tuvieran unos y otros como comprenderás es irrelevante respecto de dicho dato.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

estan metiendo los restos en la matriosca mas pequeña del donbass


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> De verdad... te llamaría subnormal, pero es que ni a eso llegas. Es descorazonador lo vuestro.



Ni has analizado ni veo que lo entiendas.

Ponte la cuarta dosis, anda.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya lo avisamos aquí, la guerra de Ucrania es una finta de los rusos para quitarse soldados viejos y tanques obsoletos y llegar ya con todo nuevecito para la toma de Washington DC, con los tanques voladores.



Esto es una simple Guerra Económica para terminar de hundir a la Unión Europea.

Reflota este comentario en noviembre, anda.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Se prevé que el _crecimiento_ del PIB real tanto en la _UE_ como en la zona del euro se sitúe en el 2,7 % en 2022 y el 2,3 % en 2023 

La rusa caera un 10%

Parece diseñada más bien para hundir el khanato, el enano ajedrecista tiene un ELO minimo de 4000



Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Esto es una simple Guerra Económica para terminar de hundir a la Unión Europea.
> 
> Reflota este comentario en noviembre, anda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

malas noticias para esos demonios que estan chantajeando al mundo con el hambre bloqueando puertos:

 

Puede haber hundimientos como moskas


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

Lo comenté en el hilo de los atrasados y creen que los vacilé.
Pero tengo el dato de que en Alemania se llenaron las pelotas del asunto y quieren acabar con Rusia. Van a mandar todo lo que haga falta. Si no alcanza material pesado mandarán material ultra pesado. 
Incluso las conversaciones entre USA-Moscú van por ahí. 
Nada de armas nucleares de ningún tipo o USA también va a apretar el acelerador.
La cuestión es que los alemanes están decididos pero la preparación llevará tiempo, aunque tengan que reconvertir la economía lo van a hacer. Están convencidos de que Putin va a por todo.


----------



## favelados (21 May 2022)

Alemania puede empezar por mandar más PzH..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Eso suena demasiado bien, mas que nada por la amoralidad reinante. Estamos frente a un imperio que chantajea al mundo con causar hambrunas bloqueando puertos en ucrania y que no tiene verguenza ninguna tratando de negociar con ello:

Si no abren puertos de Ucrania habrá hambruna, advierte funcionario ONU (cnn.com)

*"Si tienes algo de corazón": funcionario de la ONU advierte a Putin que millones de personas morirán si los puertos de Ucrania siguen bloqueados*

Es el mismísimo mal encarnado. Ucrania debe disponer ya de coheteria very special para hundir al 100% la flota de la abominacion reptante. 



JAGGER dijo:


> Lo comenté en el hilo de los atrasados y creen que los vacilé.
> Pero tengo el dato de que en Alemania se llenaron las pelotas del asunto y quieren acabar con Rusia. Van a mandar todo lo que haga falta. Si no alcanza material pesado mandarán material ultra pesado.
> Incluso las conversaciones entre USA-Moscú van por ahí.
> Nada de armas nucleares de ningún tipo o USA también va a apretar el acelerador.
> La cuestión es que los alemanes están decididos pero la preparación llevará tiempo, aunque tengan que reconvertir la economía lo van a hacer. Están convencidos de que Putin va a por todo.


----------



## moncton (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo comenté en el hilo de los atrasados y creen que los vacilé.
> Pero tengo el dato de que en Alemania se llenaron las pelotas del asunto y quieren acabar con Rusia. Van a mandar todo lo que haga falta. Si no alcanza material pesado mandarán material ultra pesado.
> Incluso las conversaciones entre USA-Moscú van por ahí.
> Nada de armas nucleares de ningún tipo o USA también va a apretar el acelerador.
> La cuestión es que los alemanes están decididos pero la preparación llevará tiempo, aunque tengan que reconvertir la economía lo van a hacer. Están convencidos de que Putin va a por todo.



En mi experiencia los alemanes son cautelosos y les gusta hacer las cosas bien, preparando y planificando

Pero una vez empiezan un proyecto les gusta terminarlo

Ademas su economía es mas dependiente de la energía rusa, no es tan facil cambiar en dos dias, pero si tienen voluntad politica (y ya veremos) lo conseguiran


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En mi experiencia los alemanes son cautelosos y les gusta hacer las cosas bien, preparando y planificando
> 
> Pero una vez empiezan un proyecto les gusta terminarlo
> 
> Ademas su economía es mas dependiente de la energía rusa, no es tan facil cambiar en dos dias, pero si tienen voluntad politica (y ya veremos) lo conseguiran



Alemania tomó conciencia de que tienen que ser ellos los que le paren el carro a Rusia. Ya no pueden mirar a los costados porque aquí les va su supervivencia. Además es la oportunidad de recuperar su poderío militar.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

¿donde os habéis escondido los proyanquis? EEUU acusando a España miembro de la OTAN de la viruela del mono, jaja. Ahora la culpa ya no la tienen Putin, jaja, Ya os avisé que EEUU le importa una mierda España, ahora tendrán que matar a todos los españoles por el bien de la supervivencia del planeta, jaja. Nuestro verdugo será la OMS de EEUU, jaja, posiblemente con buena estrategia los yanquis han señalado España por ser el pais con más covidiotas y tragaderas del planeta con los medios de desinformación que tenemos. Que vais a hacer los proyanquis españoles cuando venga los de la OMS a llevaros a los campos de exterminio por ser portadores del virus de la viruela del mono? parece ser que se esta contagiando todo el mundo, excepto los periodistas que salen en las tvs corruptas del pais  y vas y te lo crees lo que dicen


----------



## Casino (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> ¿donde os habéis escondido los proyanquis? EEUU acusando a España miembro de la OTAN de la viruela del mono, jaja. Ahora la culpa ya no la tienen Putin, jaja, Ya os avisé que EEUU le importa una mierda España, ahora tendrán que matar a todos los españoles por el bien de la supervivencia del planeta, jaja. Nuestro verdugo será la OMS de EEUU, jaja, posiblemente con buena estrategia los yanquis han señalado España por ser el pais con más covidiotas y tragaderas del planeta con los medios de desinformación que tenemos. Que vais a hacer los proyanquis españoles cuando venga los de la OMS a llevaros a los campos de exterminio por ser portadores del virus de la viruela del mono? parece ser que se esta contagiando todo el mundo, excepto los periodistas que salen en las tvs corruptas del pais  y vas y te lo crees lo que dicen





Este comentario denota mucho su nivel. Intente mantenerlo durante todo el día, sé que es complicado pero intuyo que es Vd. muy capaz de conseguirlo.
Pero por favor, hágalo sobre la temática del hilo, por un lado lo tendrá más sencillo paras mantener ese nivelaso suyo y por el otro nos ahorra los offtopics. Para hablar de viruelas y monos seguro que penitenciagili puede ayudarle. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Este comentario denota mucho su nivel. Intente mantenerlo durante todo el día, sé que es complicado pero intuyo que es Vd. muy capaz de conseguirlo.
> Pero por favor, hágalo sobre la temática del hilo, por un lado lo tendrá más sencillo paras mantener ese nivelaso suyo y por el otro nos ahorra los offtopics. Para hablar de viruelas y monos seguro que penitenciagili puede ayudarle.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



casino, aprende a leer estoy en hilo correcto. Los yanquis son los que la lian por todos lados, pero usted a tratarlos de vuecencia. Ayer estuve un rato mirando lo que hicieron los yanquis del Odyssé con el expolio del barco español hundido Maria de las Mercedes. Salío el ministro de turno, y los yanquis trataban a España como pais tercermundista, cuando nos habían robado el tesoro del barco en nuestras propias aguas jurisdiccionales, pero ustedes siguen lamiéndoles el culo. Nos devolvieron el tesoro pero ninguno ellos fue a la cárcel por ladrones. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla habrá guerra con España siempre y cuando EEUU no se ponga del lado de Marruecos, ojo al loro, porque Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU nos puede pasar como la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Seguir adorando a los EEUU, ahora nos culpan de los futuros muertos del planeta por culpa de la viruela del mono. La gripe española mató a 100 millones de personas, como puedes ver no es la primera vez que EEUU nuestro gran aliado que nos culpa de ser portadores de la muerte.


----------



## Casino (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> casino, aprende a leer estoy en hilo correcto. Los yanquis son los que la lian por todos lados, pero usted a tratarlos de vuecencia. Ayer estuve un rato mirando lo que hicieron los yanquis del Odyssé con el expolio del barco español hundido Maria de las Mercedes. Salío el ministro de turno, y los yanquis trataban a España como pais tercermundista, cuando nos habían robado el tesoro del barco en nuestras propias aguas jurisdiccionales, pero ustedes siguen lamiéndoles el culo. Nos devolvieron el tesoro pero ninguno ellos fue a la cárcel por ladrones. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla habrá guerra con España siempre y cuando EEUU no se ponga del lado de Marruecos, ojo al loro, porque Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU nos puede pasar como la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Seguir adorando a los EEUU, ahora nos culpan de los futuros muertos del planeta por culpa de la viruela del mono. La gripe española mató a 100 millones de personas, como puedes ver no es la primera vez que EEUU nuestro gran aliado que nos culpa de ser portadores de la muerte.




Los gusanos llevan doscientos años buscando acabar con nosotros, no es nada nuevo. Pero este hilo es sobre la ofensiva rusa, no sobre tesoros, viruelos, monos, Sánchez o sus felaciones a Marruecos. 
Le ruego se ciña en lo posible al sentido militar del hilo en cuanto a las evoluciones de las operaciones en el conflicto. Aunque también puede abrir un hilo con las temáticas que Vd. comenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Nicors (21 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> casino, aprende a leer estoy en hilo correcto. Los yanquis son los que la lian por todos lados, pero usted a tratarlos de vuecencia. Ayer estuve un rato mirando lo que hicieron los yanquis del Odyssé con el expolio del barco español hundido Maria de las Mercedes. Salío el ministro de turno, y los yanquis trataban a España como pais tercermundista, cuando nos habían robado el tesoro del barco en nuestras propias aguas jurisdiccionales, pero ustedes siguen lamiéndoles el culo. Nos devolvieron el tesoro pero ninguno ellos fue a la cárcel por ladrones. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla habrá guerra con España siempre y cuando EEUU no se ponga del lado de Marruecos, ojo al loro, porque Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU nos puede pasar como la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Seguir adorando a los EEUU, ahora nos culpan de los futuros muertos del planeta por culpa de la viruela del mono. La gripe española mató a 100 millones de personas, como puedes ver no es la primera vez que EEUU nuestro gran aliado que nos culpa de ser portadores de la muerte.





neutral295 dijo:


> ¿donde os habéis escondido los proyanquis? EEUU acusando a España miembro de la OTAN de la viruela del mono, jaja. Ahora la culpa ya no la tienen Putin, jaja, Ya os avisé que EEUU le importa una mierda España, ahora tendrán que matar a todos los españoles por el bien de la supervivencia del planeta, jaja. Nuestro verdugo será la OMS de EEUU, jaja, posiblemente con buena estrategia los yanquis han señalado España por ser el pais con más covidiotas y tragaderas del planeta con los medios de desinformación que tenemos. Que vais a hacer los proyanquis españoles cuando venga los de la OMS a llevaros a los campos de exterminio por ser portadores del virus de la viruela del mono? parece ser que se esta contagiando todo el mundo, excepto los periodistas que salen en las tvs corruptas del pais  y vas y te lo crees lo que dicen



Creo que te has equivocado de hilo. Pero igualmente, es costumbre del lugar aportar fuentes de afirmaciones de este tipo.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los gusanos llevan doscientos años buscando acabar con nosotros, no es nada nuevo. Pero este hilo es sobre la ofensiva rusa, no sobre tesoros, viruelos, monos, Sánchez o sus felaciones a Marruecos.
> Le ruego se ciña en lo posible al sentido militar del hilo en cuanto a las evoluciones de las operaciones en el conflicto. Aunque también puede abrir un hilo con las temáticas que Vd. comenta.
> 
> Saludos.



Casino, sigues sin enterarte, que son los EEUU los culpable de la guerra de Ucrania, que estás defendiendo al asesino. Que ya esta bien de culpar a Putin que nos vende el petróleo más barato que Biden. ¿es que no lo ves? que es un intereses económicos de EEUU sobre la UE. Quien corta el gas son los ucranianos a petición de los EEUU para hacer negocio ¿que no te enteras Contreras? A los EEUU le interesa que la guerra se alargue en el tiempo, cuando haya montado toda su estrategia de quitarle el negocio a Rusia, dejarán a los ucranianos tirados, siempre lo han hecho. No quieras desviar el tema porque te sientas traicionado por tus amigos los yanquis. Sin la OTAN de EEUU esta guerra habría durado 15 días, no me cuentes milongas. Te he metido un torpedo informativo en toda tu linea de flotación y no sabes por donde salir, proyanqui


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado de hilo. Pero igualmente, es costumbre del lugar aportar fuentes de afirmaciones de este tipo.



Tienes la moral por los suelos, lo entiendo, pero con el tiempo os vais a enterar quien son los EEUU de America y que piensan realmente de los españoles. Mirate 2 veces el DNI, eres español y para un yanqui eres basura.


----------



## Tales. (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> casino, aprende a leer estoy en hilo correcto. Los yanquis son los que la lian por todos lados, pero usted a tratarlos de vuecencia. Ayer estuve un rato mirando lo que hicieron los yanquis del Odyssé con el expolio del barco español hundido Maria de las Mercedes. Salío el ministro de turno, y los yanquis trataban a España como pais tercermundista, cuando nos habían robado el tesoro del barco en nuestras propias aguas jurisdiccionales, pero ustedes siguen lamiéndoles el culo. Nos devolvieron el tesoro pero ninguno ellos fue a la cárcel por ladrones. Cuando Marruecos invada Ceuta y Melilla habrá guerra con España siempre y cuando EEUU no se ponga del lado de Marruecos, ojo al loro, porque Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU nos puede pasar como la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Seguir adorando a los EEUU, ahora nos culpan de los futuros muertos del planeta por culpa de la viruela del mono. La gripe española mató a 100 millones de personas, como puedes ver no es la primera vez que EEUU nuestro gran aliado que nos culpa de ser portadores de la muerte.



Mensaje escrito desde Caracas


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Mensaje escrito desde Caracas



Estás jodido, pues espérate cuando invadan Ceuta y Melilla, o lo entregamos a Marruecos o entramos en guerra con un enemigo apoyado por los EEUU.


----------



## wireless1980 (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tienes la moral por los suelos, lo entiendo, pero con el tiempo os vais a enterar quien son los EEUU de America y que piensan realmente de los españoles. Mirate 2 veces el DNI, eres español y para un yanqui eres basura.



¿Con quien se supone que hablas?
Preces un loco gritando a la palomas.


----------



## Casino (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Casino, sigues sin enterarte, que son los EEUU los culpable de la guerra de Ucrania, que estás defendiendo al asesino. Que ya esta bien de culpar a Putin que nos vende el petróleo más barato que Biden. ¿es que no lo ves? que es un intereses económicos de EEUU sobre la UE. Quien corta el gas son los ucranianos a petición de los EEUU para hacer negocio ¿que no te enteras Contreras? A los EEUU le interesa que la guerra se alargue en el tiempo, cuando haya montado toda su estrategia de quitarle el negocio a Rusia, dejarán a los ucranianos tirados, siempre lo han hecho. No quieras desviar el tema porque te sientas traicionado por tus amigos los yanquis. Sin la OTAN de EEUU esta guerra habría durado 15 días, no me cuentes milongas. Te he metido un torpedo informativo en toda tu linea de flotación y no sabes por donde salir, proyanqui




El mayor interés es el de Putín, que veía peligrar su suministro de hidrocarburos a la UE, la responsabilidad de la guerra es suya, que es quien ordenó la invasión. Todo su discurso de yanquis, OTAN, y proyanquis es una pura entelequia. Como lo que dice de un "torpedo informativo".
No me desvío más del tema del hilo. Vd. continúe pensando que la realidad es lo que se le pasa a Vd. por la cabeza.
A los demás usuarios, les pido perdón por el offtopic.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Por tu forma de escribir se nota que eres sudamericano, lo cual no es un problema pero no entiendo que intentes hacerte pasar por español



tales te veo desesperado, acepta la realidad, el castillo de naipes se te ha derrumbado. EEUU señala a España como responsable de las futuras muertes del planeta del virus de la viruela del mono, con el coronatimo les tocó a los chinos. Los EEUU son los que deciden quien son los terroristas del eje del mal, y ahora le ha tocado a España otra vez. En 1918 culparon a España de los 100 millones de muertos por la gripe española, lee un poco la historia te irá bien para que tengas cultura histórica, repasa lo que hicieron los EEUU a los españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Se que estás afectado, pero Los yanquis no te quieren por ser basura española.


----------



## BGA (21 May 2022)

Los mensajes de neutral295 se parecen asombrosamente mucho a los panfletos de propaganda lanzados a las trincheras del enemigo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso suena demasiado bien, mas que nada por la amoralidad reinante. Estamos frente a un imperio que chantajea al mundo con causar hambrunas bloqueando puertos en ucrania y que no tiene verguenza ninguna tratando de negociar con ello:
> 
> Si no abren puertos de Ucrania habrá hambruna, advierte funcionario ONU (cnn.com)
> 
> ...



Me temo que eso no sea suficiente, y al no poseer Ucrania marina apenas, también haría falta navíos que hicieran el papel de escoltas. Lo cual podría llevar a la expansión de la guerra como tanto desea miniStalin, aunque parece que se está discutiendo.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El mayor interés es el de Putín, que veía peligrar su suministro de hidrocarburos a la UE, la responsabilidad de la guerra es suya, que es quien ordenó la invasión. Todo su discurso de yanquis, OTAN, y proyanquis es una pura entelequia. Como lo que dice de un "torpedo informativo".
> No me desvío más del tema del hilo. Vd. continúe pensando que la realidad es lo que se le pasa a Vd. por la cabeza.
> A los demás usuarios, les pido perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> ...



Pero que pardillo eres, te falta madurez, juega al ajedrez ruso, ¡culturízate! el poker yanqui te va a llevar a la ruina, te vas a quedar sin casa y sin mujer, jaja. pero si en las películas yanquis te lo muestran perfectamente. La poli está metido en el negocio de las drogas, es que no has visto corrupción en Miami? sus películas son el reflejo de su sociedad ¿es que no lo ves Casino?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Me temo que eso no sea suficiente, y al no poseer Ucrania marina apenas, también haría falta navíos que hicieran el papel de escoltas. Lo cual podría llevar a la expansión de la guerra como tanto desea miniStalin, aunque parece que se está discutiendo.



Bueno la Armada de usa barreria a los 5 destructores que le quedan a los rusos..


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> tales te veo desesperado, acepta la realidad, el castillo de naipes se te ha derrumbado. EEUU señala a España como responsable de las futuras muertes del planeta del virus de la viruela del mono, con el coronatimo les tocó a los chinos. Los EEUU son los que deciden quien son los terroristas del eje del mal, y ahora le ha tocado a España otra vez. En 1918 culparon a España de los 100 millones de muertos por la gripe española, lee un poco la historia te irá bien para que tengas cultura histórica, repasa lo que hicieron los EEUU a los españoles en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas. Se que estás afectado, pero Los yanquis no te quieren por ser basura española.



Venga, ya te has ganado tu caja CLAP, a disfrutarla campeón


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Los mensajes de neutral295 se parecen asombrosamente mucho a los panfletos de propaganda lanzados a las trincheras del enemigo.



Joder cuanto depresivo hay, tu solución es sacarte los ahorros del banco o pide un crédito, te vas a los EEUU y diles que te hagan un DNI yanqui que renuncias a ser basura española, jaja.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se prevé que el _crecimiento_ del PIB real tanto en la _UE_ como en la zona del euro se sitúe en el 2,7 % en 2022 y el 2,3 % en 2023
> 
> La rusa caera un 10%
> 
> Parece diseñada más bien para hundir el khanato, el enano ajedrecista tiene un ELO minimo de 4000



Tú lo citas muy bien "se prevé".

El PIB REAL (sin maquillaje) en la UE se hundirá lastimosamente en 2022 y primer semestre de 2023.

Seamos un poquito serios y rigurosos:

Subidón (que no "simple subida") de la Energía para Europa. Una Europa completamente dependiente de importación de Energía, productos agrícolas y con un tejido industrial prácticamente inexistente (todo es "Made in PRC"). Un Euro desplomándose (importación energética más cara).

Y me pretenden "vender" una subida del PIB superior al 2.5%. Venga ya!!!

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Venga, ya te has ganado tu caja CLAP, a disfrutarla campeón



Pide el DNI yanqui con dinero a estos corruptos les puedes pedir lo que quieras


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Me temo que eso no sea suficiente, y al no poseer Ucrania marina apenas, también haría falta navíos que hicieran el papel de escoltas. Lo cual podría llevar a la expansión de la guerra como tanto desea miniStalin, aunque parece que se está discutiendo.



En aguas internacionales se puede armar una escolta de los mercantes por Rumania, Bulgaria y Turquía y nadie puede decir nada.

Incluso pueden hacer la ruta por aguas de esos países.


----------



## Tales. (21 May 2022)

A ver si USA le manda unos cuantos misiles anti-buque buenos a Ucrania y le pasan cosas chulísimas a los barcos rusos que bloquean el flujo de grano en el Mar Negro.

Rusia intentando provocar una hambruna mundial para desestabilizar a sus enemigos y luego tenemos que leer que Putin es un bondadoso estadista por parte de sus palanganeros


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> malas noticias para esos demonios que estan chantajeando al mundo con el hambre bloqueando puertos:
> 
> 
> 
> Puede haber hundimientos como moskas



Habrá que esperar acontecimientos, pero la flota rusa podría tenerlo muy, muy jodido en el Mar Negro si esos "juguetitos" llegan a desplegarse con éxito en Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## BGA (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joder cuanto depresivo hay, tu solución es sacarte los ahorros del banco o pide un crédito, te vas a los EEUU y diles que te hagan un DNI yanqui que renuncias a ser basura española, jaja.



...y la respuesta es seguir lanzando panfletos como quien sigue la linde cuando ya no había linde....


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> A ver si USA le pasa unos cuantos misiles anti-buque buenos a Ucrania y le pasan cosas chulísimas a los barcos rusos que bloquean el flujo de grano en el Mar Negro.
> 
> Rusia intentando provocar una hambruna mundial para desestabilizar a sus enemigos y luego tenemos que leer que Putin es un bondadoso estadista por parte de sus palanganeros



Eso te lo cuenta las películas yanquis. España tiene terreno de sobras para tener su propio trigo, estamos en un lugar privilegiado del planeta, no me cuentes milongas yanquis. La huerta murciana y de Almería dan de comer a toda la UE en invierno, informarte. Sanchez tiene la tormenta perfecta para vaciarte los bolsillos. ¿cuando Putin ha negado petróleo o gas a España que suministra armas a los ucranianos? seguro que si España suministrara armas a México para defenderse de una nueva invasión yanqui. Los EEUU nos habrían metido sanciones.
Mira lo que robó EEUU a México con la ley del rifle.


----------



## El Promotor (21 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065361


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso te lo cuenta las películas yanquis. España tiene terreno de sobras para tener su propio trigo, estamos en un lugar privilegiado del planeta, no me cuentes milongas yanquis. La huerta murciana y de Almería dan de comer a toda la UE en invierno, informarte. Sanchez tiene la tormenta perfecta para vaciarte los bolsillos. ¿cuando Putin ha negado petróleo o gas a España que suministra armas a los ucranianos? seguro que si España suministrara armas a México para defenderse de una nueva invasión yanqui. Los EEUU nos habrían metido sanciones.
> Mira lo que robó EEUU a México con la ley del rifle.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065376



Desgraciadamente es plenamente cierto lo que dices.

Esto va de intentar imponer (ya por "las malas") la NeoDiktadura del NOM.

El dedo y la luna.

El dedo es Rusia. La luna es la Agenda 2030.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ELVR (21 May 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Si los otaneros proyanquis españoles como Casino lo llevan mal, porque EEUU acusa a España y los españoles de matar a la gente con el virus de la viruela del mono. Antes le tocó a los chinos ahora nos ha tocado a nosotros. Yo quiero abrirle los ojos pero no me escucha, solo a las tvs de desinformación. La OMS de EEUU nos quieren encerrar como a los chinos de Shanghai, se han quedado sin comida por ser tan obedientes, veremos que hace Sanchez cuando reciba presiones de Biden para que nos castiguen bajo la mentira del contagio. Ahora el que tenga o le salga un grano en el cuerpo, será deportado a los campos de exterminio. Estos capitalistas proyanquis están LOCOS.


----------



## paconan (21 May 2022)

Se siguen produciendo casualidades

Se produjo un incendio en Zhukovsky (región de Moscú) en el área del Instituto Aerohidrodinámico Central.


*El Instituto Aerohidrodinámico Central se incendió en Zhukovsky*

En Zhukovsky, cerca de Moscú, el 21 de mayo se produjo un incendio en el Instituto Aerohidrodinámico Central (TsAGI). Cuerpos de Bomberos acudieron al lugar.

Como se explicó a "RIA Novosti" en los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley de la región de Moscú, el incendio se desató en el edificio principal de TsAGI. El área de fuego es de unos 100 metros cuadrados, el peligro de propagación del fuego permanece.

Según testigos presenciales, el humo es visible a 20 km del incendio. Los servicios de emergencia de la ciudad están en el lugar.









В Жуковском загорелся Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si los otaneros proyanquis españoles como Casino lo llevan mal, porque EEUU acusa a España y los españoles de matar a la gente con el virus de la viruela del mono. Antes le tocó a los chinos ahora nos ha tocado a nosotros. Yo quiero abrirle los ojos pero no me escucha, solo a las tvs de desinformación. La OMS de EEUU nos quieren encerrar como a los chinos de Shanghai, se han quedado sin comida por ser tan obedientes, veremos que hace Sanchez cuando reciba presiones de Biden para que nos castiguen bajo la mentira del contagio. Ahora el que tenga o le salga un grano en el cuerpo, será deportado a los campos de exterminio. Estos capitalistas proyanquis están LOCOS.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Lo principal de la sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre la operación especial:

- Los misiles marítimos de largo alcance de alta precisión "Caliber" cerca de la estación de tren de Malin de la región de Zhytomyr destruyeron un gran lote de armas y equipo militar entregados desde los Estados Unidos y los países europeos para la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en Donbass;

- Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible fueron destruidas cerca de Odessa en la planta portuaria de Odessa de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas;

- Además, se sorprendieron:

Tres puntos de control, incluido el puesto de mando de la 109.a Brigada de Defensa Territorial en la zona de Bakhmut;

36 zonas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

Ocho depósitos de municiones en Galitsynov de la zona de Nikolaev, Nyrkov (LPR), Estuario Rojo y Ocheretin (DPR).

- La aviación operativa, táctica y del ejército se ve afectada por:

Cuatro puntos de control;

47 zonas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

Almacén de municiones en la zona de Drobyshev.

- Como resultado de los ataques aéreos, más de 270 nacionalistas fueron destruidos y 52 unidades de equipo militar fueron desactivadas;

- Durante la batalla aérea en la zona de Belitsky (DPR), un avión su-25 ucraniano fue derribado;

- Las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron un avión ucraniano Su-25 cerca de Novoaleksandrovka, región de Kherson;

- 14 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados en los distritos de Slavny, Krutoy Balka, Aleksandrovka, Krasnogorovka, Petropavlovka, Pervomaisky (DPR), Popasnaya (LPR), Novaya Kakhovka, Aleksandrovka, región de Kherson, Chervonoy Yar, Malye Prokhodov, Kunye y Brazhkovka, región de Kharkiv.

Además, se derribaron ocho cohetes ucranianos del MLRS "Smerch" en los distritos de Malaya Kamyshevakhi, Kamenka, Brazhkovka, región de Kharkiv y Chernobaevka, región de Kherson;

- Sorprendido:

77 puntos de control;

602 zonas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluido un campamento de entrenamiento para las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con personal cerca del lago Sasyk en la región de Odesa;

43 unidades de artillería y mortero;

Dos baterías Grad MLRS;

Diez depósitos de municiones;

Lanzador del sistema de defensa aérea Buk-M1 en la zona de Mayakov de la región de Kharkiv.

@Milchronicles


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


>



Gargamel, quitate la corbata y camisa, y enseña los granos oculto que tienes, deja de fumar tabaco yanqui que produce cáncer. La expresión de tus ojos son por la cantidad de vacunas de coronatimo que llevas. Ordena un poco el despacho, se ve desorden y suciedad. Será la falta de higiene la que te provoca demencia?


----------



## elena francis (21 May 2022)

Se nos está llenando el hilo de follaputins. ¿No tenían el hilo con chincheta para comerse las pollas entre ellos?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En aguas internacionales se puede armar una escolta de los mercantes por Rumania, Bulgaria y Turquía y nadie puede decir nada.
> 
> Incluso pueden hacer la ruta por aguas de esos países.



El trozo de mar hasta llegar a las aguas de Rumanía entiendo que sería el más crítico, ahí lo que se debate otra vez es hasta qué punto se considera intervención directa en el conflicto. Se pueden defender los mercantes de terceros sin que la OTAN entre en aguas de Ucrania? Querrán los armadores jugarse el barco para llevar un trigo que a ellos ni les va ni les viene? Este es una consecuencia real de que unos mafiosos sin ningún miramiento controlen un país grande como Rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo principal de la sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre la operación especial:
> 
> - Los misiles marítimos de largo alcance de alta precisión "Caliber" cerca de la estación de tren de Malin de la región de Zhytomyr destruyeron un gran lote de armas y equipo militar entregados desde los Estados Unidos y los países europeos para la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en Donbass;
> 
> ...



CHORRADAS y mas chorradas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (21 May 2022)

El día 19 de Mayo los rusos contra atacaron en el Norte de Kharkov y retomaron algo del terreno perdido coloco aquí sus ganancias






En Khakov la provincia se han visto los tanques T-72M1 donados por los Polacos los Ucranianos les añadieron algunas mejoras superficiales de blindaje 


A los Ruso les reventaron un convoy en su ofensiva del Dombass ahí iban tal vez algunos de los "Cientos de misiles anti tanque de occidente capturados" que @Demi Grante indica


Yo entiendo algunas palabras en Rusos y la canción dice: Davai rossiya, Davai Davai! "Vamos Rusia vamos vamos. vamos Rusia vamos vamos" una de las pocas canciones tolerables en toda esa mierda que coloca, @JAGGER

Blindado Ruso totalmente desnazificado una bola de fuego gigante


La fuerza aérea UKR sigue operando mi pronostico era que iba a ser destruida y se iban solo a limitar a ataques con drones


A estos Dymitrys les cayo un morterazo cerca para su buena suerte no les dio pero igualmente salieron de sus blindados corriendo aterrados, como que no tienen mucho animo de hacer cargas Huraaaa 



Asi se han venido reduciendo las ambiciones rusas

Plan 1 FRACASO






Plan 2 FRACASO






Plan 3 FRACASO






Plan Dymitry de mierda EN PROGRESO 






Están tratando lo mínimo de lo mínimo para asumir menos perdidas


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El trozo de mar hasta llegar a las aguas de Rumanía entiendo que sería el más crítico, ahí lo que se debate otra vez es hasta qué punto se considera intervención directa en el conflicto. Se pueden defender los mercantes de terceros sin que la OTAN entre en aguas de Ucrania? Querrán los armadores jugarse el barco para llevar un trigo que a ellos ni les va ni les viene? Este es una consecuencia real de que unos mafiosos sin ningún miramiento controlen un país grande como Rusia.



Para ese trozo son los misiles de largo alcance, no es mucha distancia hasta aguas rumanas y podrían responder un ataque e intentar neutralizar el de Rusia desde la costa.

En la práctica los barcos OTAN ni otros no pueden meterse a escoltar ahí ni a nada, Rusia ha declarado todo ese espacio restringido al tráfico de forma que no se responsabiliza de lo que pase. Lo mismo que hizo con el espacio aéreo. Pero al salir a aguas rumanas o internacionales claro que se puede escoltar un tercero.

Un granelero de cereal viejuno no debe ser muy costoso frente al problema que se le avecina a países como Egipto. Yo creo que si hace falta lo organizan esos gobiernos o cubren a las empresas de transporte sus seguros.



neutral295 dijo:


> Gargamel, quitate la corbata y camisa, y enseña los granos oculto que tienes, deja de fumar tabaco yanqui que produce cáncer. La expresión de tus ojos son por la cantidad de vacunas de coronatimo que llevas. Ordena un poco el despacho, se ve desorden y suciedad. Será la falta de higiene la que te provoca demencia?



Sabes quien es ese, no te hagas el sueco occidental otánico.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> CHORRADAS y mas chorradas



Es el parte de guerra ruso. Ya sabes, una de las partes en este conflicto.

Entiendo que es de sumo interés para el análisis de esta guerra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poncio (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si los otaneros proyanquis españoles como Casino lo llevan mal, porque EEUU acusa a España y los españoles de matar a la gente con el virus de la viruela del mono. Antes le tocó a los chinos ahora nos ha tocado a nosotros. Yo quiero abrirle los ojos pero no me escucha, solo a las tvs de desinformación. La OMS de EEUU nos quieren encerrar como a los chinos de Shanghai, se han quedado sin comida por ser tan obedientes, veremos que hace Sanchez cuando reciba presiones de Biden para que nos castiguen bajo la mentira del contagio. Ahora el que tenga o le salga un grano en el cuerpo, será deportado a los campos de exterminio. Estos capitalistas proyanquis están LOCOS.



Mire, deje la ayahuasca, que los de la viruela están en sus casas, no en las Islas Chafarinas acampados junto al cementerio para darles sepultura según casquen.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Mire, deje la ayahuasca, que los de la viruela están en sus casas, no en las Islas Chafarinas acampados junto al cementerio para darles sepultura según casquen.



Poncio, faltabas tu, menos mal que contestas  la viruela del mono está extendida por todo el planeta, y la culpa la tienen los españoles, lo dicen los yanquis. La misma culpa que tienen los chinos por comerse un murciélago y matar a tanta gente de coronatimo ¿es que no lo ves?


----------



## Trovador (21 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

hay nicks que se dedican a la subversión pro-rusa profesionalmente es mejor el ignore y no prestarles atencion.



BGA dijo:


> Los mensajes de neutral295 se parecen asombrosamente mucho a los panfletos de propaganda lanzados a las trincheras del enemigo.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 May 2022)

Qué coñazo los follaputins, otra sacada al ignore, qué cansinos son....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Bueno conociamos a la rusia que chantajea a europa con el gas-
Esperamos no conocer a la rusia que chantajea al mundo con el hambre, porque si se hace con ucrania va a controlar parte del mercado cerealistico mundial.
Que se le ha perdido al mundo libre en ucrania? pues eso, que no haya hambrunas provocadas por el imperio del mal.


----------



## neutral295 (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bueno conociamos a la rusia que chantajea a europa con el gas-
> Esperamos no conocer a la rusia que chantajea al mundo con el hambre, porque si se hace con ucrania va a controlar parte del mercado cerealistico mundial.
> Que se le ha perdido al mundo libre en ucrania? pues eso.



Hostia otro que no se entera, que España da de comer a toda la UE en invierno. La huerta de Almería y Murcia, te suena? eso lo hacen para cobrarte una lechuga o barra de pan hecha en España con trigo español más caro, echarle la culpa a Putin. Los políticos españoles se están haciendo millonarios con el rollo de Putin ¿es que no lo ves? Menudo tragaderas de tvs desinformativo estás hecho. También te crees que la viruela del mono viene de una sauna de gays?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (21 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> A estos Dymitrys les cayo un morterazo cerca para su buena suerte no les dio pero igualmente salieron de sus blindados corriendo aterrados, como que no tienen mucho animo de hacer cargas Huraaaa



Estos van a conquistar un país que se lo juega todo, van a someter a unas gentes que serían depuradas sumariamente o deportados y su economía saqueada para llevar producto a la metrópoli o, peor, venderlo a terceros aunque se necesite en casa. 

Es el problema de ser los malos (invasores sin una causa vital) y de reclutar gentes no profesionales. Parece que hay un blindado y soldados y lo que hay son conejos y el blindado para el enemigo. 

¿Cuánto vale un blindado y cuánto un par de disparos de mortero? No contábamos con su astusia.


----------



## Poncio (21 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Poncio, faltabas tu, menos mal que contestas  la viruela del mono está extendida por todo el planeta, y la culpa la tienen los españoles, lo dicen los yanquis. La misma culpa que tienen los chinos por comerse un murciélago y matar a tanta gente de coronatimo ¿es que no lo ves?



Coño es verdad, que la CIA ha ido colocando mantas de viruela en las fiestas de locas en España para que estuvieran cómodos, como hicieron con los Apaches en el XVIII los ingleses, incorregibles estos anglos. Si, si.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (21 May 2022)

Los yates, mansiones, privilegios y mantener a los hijos en el extranjero de los cleptócratas no sale gratis
de algún sitio tiene que salir
estan luchando para mantener la cleptoputincracia aunque a ellos se lo han vendido como una lucha por la gran madre patria

*"Tenemos que comprarlo todo": soldados rusos mal equipados en la guerra de Ucrania*

Los soldados rusos que se preparan para ser enviados a luchar en Ucrania deben comprar equipo personal por su propia cuenta, según varios militares que hablaron con el Servicio Ruso de The Moscow Times bajo condición de anonimato.
Algunos de los artículos que aparentemente no proporcionó el ejército incluyen calzado, chalecos antibalas, vendas y torniquetes.
“Si te entregan un uniforme de campo, estás de suerte, puedes ahorrar algo de dinero. Todavía tenemos que comprar la chaqueta y los pantalones, al menos como un cambio de ropa... Seré feliz si nuestro desembolso en los uniformes vale la pena y no nos joden nuestro cheque de pago”, dijo un militar contratado con Rusia. Guardia Nacional (Rosgvardia).
Los hombres entrevistados por The Moscow Times dijeron que les prometieron un salario mensual de unos 200.000 rublos (3.365 dólares) si firmaban un contrato para unirse a las tropas rusas que luchan en Ucrania, pero que tendrían que comprar todo el equipo ellos mismos.
“Un chaleco de combate de nivel 4, que puede detener rondas de pistolas y rifles, así como metralla, cuesta en promedio 70,000 rublos ($ 1,200). Un casco cuesta otros 10.000 rublos (160 dólares). Unas botas decentes cuestan unos 5000 rublos (80 dólares) y realmente necesitas dos pares. Un chaleco táctico cuesta entre 5000 y 10 000 rublos (80-160 dólares). Y también tienes que comprar una chaqueta, pantalones, camisetas y jerseys. Eso equivale a unos 200.000 rublos (3.365 dólares)”, dijo el militar de Rosgvardia.
Un soldado ruso en una unidad militar cerca de los montes Urales le dijo a The Moscow Times que casi no se proporcionó equipo para quienes se dirigían a Ucrania.
“Tenemos que comprar todo nosotros mismos, con nuestro propio dinero. Ni siquiera estoy hablando de chalecos antibalas y cascos modernos: no hay ropa de abrigo, ni raciones secas ni botiquines de primeros auxilios”, dijo. “Todo el equipo con el que luchamos en Ucrania apesta a naftalina y las armas se atascan”.










'We Have to Buy Everything’: Russian Soldiers Under-Equipped In Ukraine War - The Moscow Times


“Buy the best quality gear and don’t bargain. Staying alive is worth it,” said one online military equipment salesperson.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Es puro imperialismo con exterminacion de grupos humanos al completo, pero JIJI y JAJA, los tanques alemanes van a llegar en Julio me parece. Es una pverca comedia enviar tanques el julio cuando tienes en frente a un imperio que esta creando una crisis alimentaria mundial para negociar con ello. La casta politica occidental está completamente corrompida me parece a mi dandoles a los ucras MIGAJAS y estoy viendo que el escenario de 1984, un reparto aceptado del mundo entre Oceania-Eurasia cada vez más proximo y eso implica que vamos a estar bajo el sistema mafia kremlinita de mierda que tanto gusta sober el papel a los follaorcos pero luego nadie quiere vivir alli claro. Los americanos a los sovieticos les enviaron decenas de miles en equipamiento.

Comparese:

Estados Unidos entregó a la Unión Soviética desde el 1 *de* octubre *de* 1941 hasta el 31 *de* mayo *de* 1945 lo siguiente: 427,284 camiones, 13,303 vehículos *de* combate, 35,170 motocicletas, 2,328 vehículos *de* servicio *de* artillería, 2,670,371 toneladas *de* productos petrolíferos (gasolina y aceite)

En total, los *Estados Unidos* de América enviaron a la Unión Soviética las siguientes mercancías: Armamento: *14 795 aviones y 7537 carros de combate, 8218 cañones antiaéreos, 131 633 metralletas y 345 735 toneladas de explosivos.*

A los Ucros les han enviado putos 110 M777. Es puro teatro. Tiene que hacerlo EUROPA, europa tiene que ganar su independencia tomando conciencia moral de su defensa y siendo el policia en sus inmediaciones. Ya esta bien.

FALSEDAD BIEN ENSAYADA ESTUDIADO SIMULACRO





hay que enviar a ucrania misiles de largo alcance, quipos a full nocturnos y 2.000 M777, este general tiene razon


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Para que luego digan que a Rusia no le quedan reservas . Creo que van a dar la ofensiva final.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es puro imperialismo con exterminacion de grupos humanos al completo, pero JIJI y JAJA, los tanques alemanes van a llegar en Julio me parece. Es una pverca comedia enviar tanques el julio cuando tienes en frente a un imperio que esta creando una crisis alimentaria mundial para negociar con ello. La casta politica occidental está completamente corrompida me parece a mi dandoles a los ucras MIGAJAS y estoy viendo que el escenario de 1984, un reparto aceptado del mundo entre Oceania-Eurasia cada vez más proximo y eso implica que vamos a estar bajo el sistema mafia kremlinita de mierda que tanto gusta sober el papel a los follaorcos pero luego nadie quiere vivir alli claro. Los americanos a los sovieticos les enviaron decenas de miles en equipamiento.
> 
> Comparese:
> 
> ...





Antes hay que deshacerse de toda la chatarra de nuestros arsenales.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay nicks que se dedican a la subversión pro-rusa profesionalmente es mejor el ignore y no prestarles atencion.



Pues si este es el profesional van listos.


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Al final adelanta porque ya iban todos tosiendo el alma en el coche.


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es puro imperialismo con exterminacion de grupos humanos al completo, pero JIJI y JAJA, los tanques alemanes van a llegar en Julio me parece. Es una pverca comedia enviar tanques el julio cuando tienes en frente a un imperio que esta creando una crisis alimentaria mundial para negociar con ello. La casta politica occidental está completamente corrompida me parece a mi dandoles a los ucras MIGAJAS y estoy viendo que el escenario de 1984, un reparto aceptado del mundo entre Oceania-Eurasia cada vez más proximo y eso implica que vamos a estar bajo el sistema mafia kremlinita de mierda que tanto gusta sober el papel a los follaorcos pero luego nadie quiere vivir alli claro. Los americanos a los sovieticos les enviaron decenas de miles en equipamiento.
> 
> Comparese:
> 
> ...



Hablamos de Alemania y con razón, pero Francia da la sensación de estar en la parra más aún. La ayuda de Alemania y Francia debía ser mayor y más rápida.

Creo que hay todavía gente leyendo mal la situación en Francia y Alemania, de los que piensan que si se consigue un alto el fuego pronto con un _status quo _mínimamente estable, el rearme europeo de los próximos años disuadirá a Rusia de seguir sus conquistas territoriales en Europa. Pero no es así, Rusia también se va a rearmar y se translada la continuación de la guerra al futuro con una situación potencialmente peor aún. Es equivocado y ya se han equivocado así en 2014. Rusia se debe retirar, debe perder la guerra o esto va a seguir.


----------



## pep007 (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Musica de los años 70 acorde con la edad del material...


----------



## Trovador (21 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (21 May 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (21 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El día 19 de Mayo los rusos contra atacaron en el Norte de Kharkov y retomaron algo del terreno perdido coloco aquí sus ganancias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no creo que solo sea por minimizar pérdidas, es que no tienen con qué atacar

minimizan costes, porque tienen los almacenes vacíos


----------



## duncan (21 May 2022)

Lo de último de Yago:


----------



## paconan (21 May 2022)

Brutalsky y mas sobre Rusia


¿Cuál es el lado oscuro de Rusia?





Samolva es un pueblo común en la región de Pskov, en el oeste de Rusia, cerca de Estonia. Como cualquier otro pueblo en Rusia, no tiene plomería interior, alcantarillado, agua corriente, calefacción central, línea de gas natural y cortes regulares de energía.





San Petersburgo está a solo 200 millas de distancia, pero la ruta que conecta a Samolva con la “autopista” es un camino de tierra en el bosque, y es un desafío salir del pueblo en otoño, invierno y primavera.





Muchas casas están abandonadas a medida que los jóvenes se mudan a las grandes ciudades que ofrecen trabajo y comodidades modernas. Esta es una antigua capilla en el bosque.





Un departamento de bomberos ocupa una mansión en ruinas del siglo XIX que nunca ha sido restaurada.







Continua


----------



## paconan (21 May 2022)

Tienen millones para gastar en la propaganda con estatuas pero no invierten nada en mejorar las condiciones de vida de la población


Samolva es un lugar histórico. El 5 de abril de 1242 en el lago Peipus, cerca de Crow Stone (ver arriba), tuvo lugar una batalla entre la fuerza rusa dirigida por Alexander Nevsky y los Caballeros Teutónicos, apodada "Batalla en el hielo".

Alexander Nevsky era un hijo adoptivo de Batu Khan, un gobernante de la Horda de Oro, también conocido como Tatar Mongol Choke, que ocupó y saqueó Rusia durante más de doscientos años.

En nombre del Khan, Alexander Nevsky recaudó tributos (impuestos) de las ciudades rusas. A los que se negaron a pagarle al Gran Khan, Alejandro les sacó los ojos, les cortó la nariz y les cortó las manos. Quemó pueblos enteros hasta los cimientos. Cuando su hermano Andrei Syuzdalsky estaba a punto de rebelarse contra los tártaros-mongoles, Alexander Nevsky avisó a los mongoles.

Los boyardos de Pskov resistieron la conquista de sus tierras por parte de los tártaros mongoles. Para ello, se aliaron con los Caballeros Teutónicos. Su derrota en el lago Peipus simbolizó la victoria final de los tártaros-mongoles y sus colaboradores rusos sobre la civilización europea.

Y es por eso que Samolva, a diferencia de Europa Occidental de donde eran los Caballeros Teutónicos, no tiene plomería interior, ni carreteras, ni líneas de gas, ni calefacción central, ni tanques sépticos.

Los residentes usan palas para cavar hoyos en el suelo para cagar y orinar. Hay una estufa de leña de ladrillo para sobrevivir al frío invierno que utiliza exactamente la misma tecnología y diseño que hace un milenio. Hay un jardín para cultivar verduras porque los residentes son demasiado pobres para comprar comestibles en la tienda.






Alexander Nevsky se convirtió en un héroe en la URSS cuando el Politburó soviético buscó un modelo a seguir para convertir a los rusos en siervos del estado. El director de cine Sergey Eisenstein inventó los eventos que llevaron a esta batalla decisiva en su película homónima.

Los gobernantes cleptocráticos actuales decidieron revivir al traidor y asesino en serie de su pueblo para el siglo XXI después de que el arzobispo de la iglesia de Pskov, Tikhon, presentara una iniciativa personal a las Fuerzas Armadas para construir un monumento dedicado a Alexander Nevsky cerca de Samolva.

En cuestión de días, el cuerpo de ingenieros construyó una carretera pavimentada entre la carretera y el futuro monumento por primera vez, pero no logró extenderla hasta Samolva.






El monumento de bronce fue construido en 40 días. Costó 17 millones de rublos, y solo la iluminación costará 7 millones de rublos por mes, o más de lo que gana un residente promedio de Samolva en toda su vida.

Es muy interesante escuchar la reacción de los residentes de Samolva. En resumen: “nos gustaría que gastaran ese dinero en mejorar las condiciones de vida de nuestro pueblo, pero un monumento también es algo bueno. Mejor un monumento que nada.”

Un occidental exclamaría: “¡La gente es lo primero! Un monumento de bronce en medio de la nada es mucho menos importante”.

Y esa es la razón por la que los occidentales no entienden por qué los rusos continúan apoyando a Putin, sus compinches y oligarcas a pesar de sus robos masivos.

“Putin está manteniendo a raya a los Caballeros Teutónicos. Nuestro kanato tártaro-mongol es nuestro y lo amamos”.

Y así, el monumento de Alexander Nevsky cerca de Samolva está dedicado a la historia real y no a una inventada.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Coño es verdad, que la CIA ha ido colocando mantas de viruela en las fiestas de locas en España para que estuvieran cómodos, como hicieron con los Apaches en el XVIII los ingleses, incorregibles estos anglos. Si, si.



Claro y solo en los países occidentales

jajajaja

ES UN ATAQUE BIOLÓGICO RUSO DE LIBRO

de hecho la vacunación del ejército sigue ya parámetros de ataque biologico

pero nada nada, que la guerra se está acabando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Estos van a conquistar un país que se lo juega todo, van a someter a unas gentes que serían depuradas sumariamente o deportados y su economía saqueada para llevar producto a la metrópoli o, peor, venderlo a terceros aunque se necesite en casa.
> 
> Es el problema de ser los malos (invasores sin una causa vital) y de reclutar gentes no profesionales. Parece que hay un blindado y soldados y lo que hay son conejos y el blindado para el enemigo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto vale un blindado y cuánto un par de disparos de mortero? No contábamos con su astusia.



la metralla podria quiza penetrar el blindaje.pero se supone que no


----------



## txusky_g (21 May 2022)

Buen boom para la tarde:


----------



## txusky_g (21 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 May 2022)

Vaya éxito. 10 tanques de un solo ataque:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Es que es evidente. Rusia ahora tiene la capacidad de causar una hambruna GLOBAL con tal de que ni exporte nada ni deje a ucrania exportar nada. Total, no puede comprar prácticamente nada al resto del mundo, tiene superavits record, para que exportar grano?. No se si alguien más se está dado cuenta de extremadamente problemática situación en la que estamos si Ucrania sigue siendo jodida por el orco. Pueden palmar centenares de millones mientras los follaorcos dicen que antonia 3.

¿Qué puede hacer con esta nueva panoramica, habiendo ganado miles de kilometros cuadrados y un par de millones de habitantes más tras la invasión de ucrania? PUES IR A POR MÁS.

Ahora es el momento de deschatarrar en serio y derrotar absolutamente a ese imperio de satanas, para lo que hace falta darles como decia 2000 M777, misiles antibuque de largo alcance ect. Pero por alguna extraña razón en europa tras maldecir a Chamberlain durante 80 años se está cobardeando aun más, porque chamberlain jamas presenció las carnicerias de bucha o mariupol ni ver como hitler causaba hambrunas con fines meramente de llevar algo a la mesa de negociaciones. _Chamberlain o me das lo que quiero o mueren 200 millones. _Chamberlain era un jodido temerario con los cojones de acero, un dechado de valor y principios, comparado con la absoluta bosta de clase politica que gobierna europa empezando por macron y olaf que son los que mas mandan.

La corrupcion moral de Europa es enorme, y el que está haciendo más para parar al orco, que son los Anglos, los unicos que parecen temer algo a Dios en todo esto, realmente cualquier dia dicen que se joda europa, que ellos con OCEANIA ya tienen bastantes problemas, y aqui tenemos una guerra civil en europa acojonante y se acaba el armisticio de berlin 1945.

Ya digo esto es un asqueroso teatro, y aparte de la mancomunidad polaco-lituana el menos payaso de todos que es USA ha enviado 110 M777, cuando envio 15.000 aviones a una nacion que exterminaba minorias etnicas en el 1941.

*Puro teatro.*



gargamelix dijo:


> Pero no es así, Rusia también se va a rearmar y se translada la continuación de la guerra al futuro con una situación potencialmente peor aún. Es equivocado y ya se han equivocado así en 2014. Rusia se debe retirar, debe perder la guerra o esto va a seguir.


----------



## txusky_g (21 May 2022)

Que grande:


----------



## gargamelix (21 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Claro y solo en los países occidentales
> 
> jajajaja
> 
> ...



Raro de cojones es. No lo hemos comentado (o no lo he visto) en el hilo pero vaya si es raro.

Veremos estos próximos días si pueden determinar con claridad el origen, yo no veo claro aún de donde ha salido en tantos sitios a la vez pero no aseguraría que es un ataque aún, que lo puede ser sí.

Lo que ya había visto en otros hilos es que si se confirmara algo así ellos están dispuestos por su Zar a defender que es un false flag de la OTAN


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es que es evidente. Rusia ahora tiene la capacidad de causar una hambruna GLOBAL con tal de que ni exporte nada ni deje a ucrania exportar nada. Total, no puede comprar prácticamente nada al resto del mundo, tiene superavits record, para que exportar grano?. No se si alguien más se está dado cuenta de extremadamente problemática situación en la que estamos si Ucrania sigue siendo jodida por el orco. Pueden palmar centenares de millones mientras los follaorcos dicen que antonia 3.
> 
> ¿Qué puede hacer con esta nueva panoramica, habiendo ganado miles de kilometros cuadrados y un par de millones de habitantes más tras la invasión de ucrania? PUES IR A POR MÁS.
> 
> ...



Si son de esos monos o cagaplayas no tengo ningún problema en ese sentido, sobran. Ahora bien, no hay que permitir que Rusia salga viva de esta guerra, porque daría argumentos a otros países a hacer lo mismo, por eso apoyo a Ucrania, pero no a la UE. Ésta última se está demostrando unos estudiosos de satrapismo inspirados en China o Rusia. Ese para mi es nuestro verdadero problema, esta puta guerra les está permitiendo montar un tinglado burocrático de tres pares, por supuesto, con los pies de barro como las satrapías de Rusia o China.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

eso ha sido por izum, el orco esta en franca defensiva en la zona



txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya éxito. 10 tanques de un solo ataque:


----------



## Sr Julian (21 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que grande:



"Fuerzas Ucarnianas lo geolocalizan"
Cambia fuerzas USA o CIA lo geolocalizan y te quedara más real.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (21 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Que grande:



Lástima de acto 3 donde sale el periodista masoso despanzurrado.


----------



## duncan (21 May 2022)

Y ahora gott mitt uns:


----------



## txusky_g (21 May 2022)

He encontrado la ficha de los foreros del otro hilo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Bueno, pues ya nos están llegando las primeras imágenes de la humillante rendición de las tropas nazis en Azovstal.



Nuevo personal del Ministerio de Defensa: la salida del Batallón Nacional Azov de Azovstal.

En el vídeo *se pueden ver los tatuajes de militantes con símbolos nazis, así como citas y retratos de Hitler. *En total, 2439 personas se rindieron.






__





Telegram







www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Que sobran ni que leches, hablar el lenguaje del demonio no sale gratis. Sabes quien acogerá a los millones de desplazados?
El orco sencillamente no puede disponer de la carta de poder causar una hambruna mundial















uberales dijo:


> Si son de esos monos o cagaplayas no tengo ningún problema en ese sentido, sobran. Ahora bien, no hay que permitir que Rusia salga viva de esta guerra, porque daría argumentos a otros países a hacer lo mismo, por eso apoyo a Ucrania, pero no a la UE. Ésta última se está demostrando unos estudiosos de satrapismo inspirados en China o Rusia. Ese para mi es nuestro verdadero problema, esta puta guerra les está permitiendo montar un tinglado burocrático de tres pares, por supuesto, con los pies de barro como las satrapías de Rusia o China.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya nos están llegando las primeras imágenes de la humillante rendición de las tropas nazis en Azovstal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A ver, hablemos claro : nazis los hay en todos los países. Lo que no tiene ningún país del mundo, salvo Ucrania , es una unidad militar formada por nazis. Es decir, están institucionalizados.

Y eso sirve de excusa a Putin para hablar de desnazificacion.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya nos están llegando las primeras imágenes de la humillante rendición de las tropas nazis en Azovstal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A ver, hablemos claro : nazis los hay en todos los países. Lo que no tiene ningún país del mundo, salvo Ucrania , es una unidad militar formada por nazis. Es decir, están institucionalizados.

Y eso sirve de excusa a Putin para hablar de desnazificacion.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (21 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Y ahora gott mitt uns:



me da que los ucros no tienen prisa por recuperar terreno o la misma popasna

les están dejando avanzar donde quieren y donde no, les paran

si penetran mucho por popasna, les harán un izium, volarán vías y puentes y tal si es necesario, y machacarán a los que queden atrapados
están desgastando todo lo que pueden a los ruski

y lo están consiguiendo, a costa de perder muy poco terreno (y recuperando, si necesitan, como han hecho al norte de jarkov) y dominando puntos claves desde donde machacar las comunicaciones rusas

quizá veremos, llegado el momento, un avance ucro más decidido, pero parece que no tienen prisa, sino, estaría ya por jerson y tal, hostigando


----------



## duncan (21 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> me da que los ucros no tienen prisa por recuperar terreno o la misma popasna
> 
> les están dejando avanzar donde quieren y donde no, les paran
> 
> ...



Yago estima para agosto la contraofensiva ucraniana, y no tengo más que darle la razón, se necesita tiempo para armar, entrenar y organizar las nuevas unidades. Y recomponer las veteranas desgastadas. Y sobretodo seguir machacando las unidades rusas para facilitar la contraofensiva.


----------



## nebulosa (21 May 2022)

Cuentanos de lo que hablas...quien machacara a quien. Esto no es como las tranpas al raton, es algo mas serio, y si te estan dando hasta la gargantilla pocas ganas y recursos le quedaran a los orcos para restablecer la situacion.
Aparte muchos de los que estan de vacaciones por estar en primera linea ya no quieren volver, sera que ya se estan informando de la cruel realidad.
Morir por oligarcas rusos, y tambien morir por sus hijas, ya que estas estan en


----------



## el arquitecto (21 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago estima para agosto la contraofensiva ucraniana, y no tengo más que darle la razón, se necesita tiempo para armar, entrenar y organizar las nuevas unidades. Y recomponer las veteranas desgastadas. Y sobretodo seguir machacando las unidades rusas para facilitar la contraofensiva.



no sé si será agosto

lo que sí sé (bueno, intuyo, que saber, no sé nada), es que están procurando desgastar todo lo posible a los rusos al mínimo coste posible (especialmente en vidas)

que toman popasna?? pos fale, pero el río donets no lo cruza ni dios

pueden parar la ofensiva de izium, pero si quieren, meten a los rusos en su lado de la frontera al norte (y de paso controlan mejor las vías rusas de intendencia)

me parece todo que son esfuerzos super controlados, posiblemente a la espera que dices de armas y entrenamiento, pero sobre todo (creo) que a la espera de que enfrente no quede casi nadie

si los ruskis empezaron con 120 btg, y les quedan 80-90, imagino que se pondrán a barrer cuando ya solo queden la mitad, unos 60 btg y las líneas del frente colapsen a poco que presionen (que es lo que pasó en kiev, les pararon, les jodieron la mitad de los 70 btg que tenían, y los rusos se retiraron, porque si se quedan, les aniquilaban)


----------



## BGA (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es puro imperialismo con exterminacion de grupos humanos al completo, pero JIJI y JAJA, los tanques alemanes van a llegar en Julio me parece. Es una pverca comedia enviar tanques el julio cuando tienes en frente a un imperio que esta creando una crisis alimentaria mundial para negociar con ello. La casta politica occidental está completamente corrompida me parece a mi dandoles a los ucras MIGAJAS y estoy viendo que el escenario de 1984, un reparto aceptado del mundo entre Oceania-Eurasia cada vez más proximo y eso implica que vamos a estar bajo el sistema mafia kremlinita de mierda que tanto gusta sober el papel a los follaorcos pero luego nadie quiere vivir alli claro. Los americanos a los sovieticos les enviaron decenas de miles en equipamiento.
> 
> Comparese:
> 
> ...



Datos como ésos son los que hacen vergonzoso el cobro ruso de su ayuda a la II República con el famoso "oro de Moscú". Es un enigma para mí que el capitalismo ayudara con todo al comunismo para derrotar a los nazis pero el comunismo se cobró con creces la ayuda a sus correligionarios españoles. ¿Alguien en la sala que pueda justificarlo? Entre tanto que miren bien sus señorías pro-rusas si la realidad que se manifiesta en las obras cabe en sus fincas mentales sin crearles dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Tusade (21 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta dosis, anda.



Ponte tú la Sputnik mientras sintonizas el RetardedToday, que al parecer sólo sabes escupir sus mentiras.



Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Esto va de intentar imponer (ya por "las malas") la NeoDiktadura del NOM.
> 
> El dedo y la luna.
> 
> El dedo es Rusia. La luna es la Agenda 2030.



 

Claro. La Horda de salvajes de las estepas y moros chechenos que violan y asesinan ucranianos son nuestros salvadores. Y su Kan es el nuevo Mesías que destruye un país europeo para salvarnos de nosotros mismos, no para satisfacer sus ensoñaciones imperialistas. Ajá...

Madre mía, qué pedrada tenéis en la cabeza. El RetardedToday y el Sputnik os han podrido el cerebro.


Mira, esa película tuya de Mesías que vienen a salvarnos de unas malvadas élites ya la tenemos muy vista. Cuando apareció la Rata Chepuda, este foro se llenó de fanáticos y subnormales como tú, que nos decían que el "_el dedo es Pablo Iglesias y la luna es la Casta"._ No hace falta que te recuerde cómo acabó todo esa historia, ¿verdad?

Pues ahora pasa exactamente lo mismo. Atrévete a negármelo, anda.


----------



## Trovador (21 May 2022)

parece ser que los han vuelto a pillar:

_ Las tropas ucranianas dicen que destruyeron el grupo táctico del batallón ruso. El grupo fue liquidado cuando intentaba cruzar el río Siversky Donets cerca de la aldea de Serebryanka en el óblast de Donetsk, dijo la 30.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania.

Los soldados ucranianos dijeron que habían destruido decenas de tropas rusas y varias unidades de equipo, así como un puente de pontones 

 _


----------



## Kalikatres (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Alemania tomó conciencia de que tienen que ser ellos los que le paren el carro a Rusia. Ya no pueden mirar a los costados porque aquí les va su supervivencia. Además es la oportunidad de recuperar su poderío militar.



Curioso, ese mismo comentario le hice a un amigo mili y su respuesta lacónica fue: Tú sabes el poder militar que puede acumular en la actualidad Alemania?, sí, ni por asomo se reunen las condiciones que todos estamos pensando pero ten por seguro de que más de uno miraría debajo de la cama antes de acostarse.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Con quien se supone que hablas?
> Preces un loco gritando a la palomas.



Bendito ignore! qué tranquilidad.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (21 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Resumen de las imágenes del día :









Военная хроника


21 мая — все важнейшие военные события в Военной Хронике. @milchronicles




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## asakopako (21 May 2022)

La nueva putineja escocida está dándolo todo. Es lo que tiene que te toque el palillo más corto en el hilo de la chincheta.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Incluso la revista Ejércitos , claramente otanica, recomienda un repliegue estratégico ( una retirada, vamos ) al ejército ucraniano .

Todo parece indicar que se va cerrando el caldero en torno a sus batallones más avanzados :






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Las pasadas 24 horas han visto cómo *las tropas rusas continuaban explotando el avance desde Popasna hacia Artemivsk y Soledar, en dirección oeste, logrando amenazar la vital carretera T-1302. También cómo la situación en Limán se ha ido degradando progresivamente y varios rumores en torno al destino de Oskil. *Del lado contrario, los ucranianos estarían presionando con ahínco a las unidades rusas en la zona de Izium, mientras se rumorea que habrían reunido una gran fuerza destinada a lanzar una nueva contraofensiva.

Una jornada más, el centro de atención ha estado en el eje de avance ruso desde Popasna en dirección oeste. Seguimos sin tener demasiada información sobre el grado de control que las tropas rusas ejercen sobre el terreno. No obstante, *han comenzado a llegar con cuentagotas los primeros vídeos que confirman que han logrado extenderse, cuanto menos, tan al sur como Troits’ke. *Sigue siendo desconcertante la ausencia de combates, cuando las pruebas gráficas han sido la norma general en lo que llevamos de guerra. Con todo, ahora mismo la mayor amenaza para Ucrania está en esta región.

Mientras se libran los combates en dirección a la carretera T-1302, las tropas rusas y aliadas también presionan desde Popasna en dirección norte y sur. La resistencia ucraniana en Zolote está logrando frenar por el momento los asaltos rusos, que buscan tomar Hirske. De hecho, a lo largo del día se han reportado combates en Vubrivka y Novoivanivka (marcados con estrellas en el siguiente mapa).










Llegados a este punto, e independientemente de si la facilidad con la que las tropas rusas ha logrado avanzar responde a una retirada ucraniana o a su pericia, requerirán de una pausa logística para avituallar de combustible y municiones a las tropas en vanguardia. Es por tanto previsible que el ritmo de los avances, topen o no con resistencia, se reduzca en las próximas horas, antes de una posible reanudación de la ofensiva por parte rusa.

Ignoramos hasta qué punto esto podría permitir a los ucranianos reorganizar sus defensas y reforzar algunas posiciones, pues son muchos los puntos del frente que requieren hombres y material. Sin embargo, al menos a nuestro parecer, el corte de la T-1302 es potencialmente más peligroso para Ucrania que la caída de localidades como Oskil, Limán o incluso Severodonetsk.

El caso de Oskil es ciertamente particular. Si ayer las cuentas prorrusas se lamentaban de que la resistencia allí continuase, hoy celebraban su toma definitiva en base a un vídeo de miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Ministerio de Emergencias en una de las presas de la zona. Es posible en cualquier caso que sigan quedando bolsas de resistencia en esta urbe, aunque tienen pocas oportunidades, por sí mismos, de hacer frente a las tropas rusas.

Su única esperanza pasa por el éxito de los ataques rusos sobre Izium y la dislocación del despliegue ruso en este saliente. Al respecto, hemos podido ver en las últimas horas imágenes por satélite que demuestran que la artillería ucraniana estaría castigando con dureza las posiciones rusas y viceversa. Además, por extensión, estas imágenes demostrarían que las tropas ucranianas habrían logrado cruzar con éxito el río Donets y que cuentan con una cabeza de puente estable. Con todo, al igual que al norte y este de Járkov, se diría que los ucranianos carecen de los medios para asestar un golpe definitivo, de ahí que sus avances se hayan ralentizado en los últimos días, e incluso hayan perdido terreno en algunos puntos como Ternove. Hay incluso quien apunta a una tendencia preocupante, aunque creemos que esta debería ser puesta en perspectiva, como explicaremos más adelante.

*En Limán, la situación se ha degradado de forma palpable estas últimas horas, según personas sobre el terreno. Al parecer se estaría intentando evacuar a la mayor cantidad de gente posible y la caída de la localidad podría ser inminente. Las tropas rusas y aliadas ya han tomado varios enclaves importantes en los alrededores como Novoselivka, la última en caer. Además, se combate en Yarove y los bombardeos son constantes sobre toda la zona.*

En Severodonetsk la situación tampoco parece ser mucho más sencilla. Hoy hemos visto el estado en el que ha quedado el puente sobre el Donets entre esta ciudad y Lysychansk, en previsión de tener que fijar una nueva línea defensiva al sur de este río. Los bombardeos son constantes, así como los combates en las zonas boscosas que rodean la ciudad por el norte y el este.

En resumen, la situación en el este del país es complicada para una Ucrania que, pese a que trate de ocultar sus pérdidas, ha tenido por fuerza que sufrir un enorme castigo en estos más de 80 días de combates y *estaría al límite en algunos aspectos. *Esto nos lleva a otro aspecto importante: la esperada contraofensiva ucraniana.

Puede parecer un contrasentido que Ucrania, dadas las pérdidas, esté trabajando en montar una contraofensiva. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que se tardan meses en entrenar y equipar a los reclutas disponibles. Claro está, una parte de ellos fueron enviados al frente sin experiencia y con equipo inadecuado, especialmente en las Fuerzas de Defensa del Territorio y en las primeras semanas, pero no todos. Lo mismo puede aplicarse al material recibido desde Occidente. Parte de él, especialmente el más ligero, fue directamente al frente. No obstante, otra parte ha sido reservado para equipar a nuevas unidades. No tendría sentido hacer otra cosa con vehículos como los M-113, por ejemplo o con buena parte de los T-72 recibidos de países como Polonia. Lo contrario, enviar material de procedencias diversas y que necesitan de cadenas logísticas muy diferentes, sin pensar en ello puede hacerse un tiempo, debido a la urgencia, pero no es sostenible a medio o largo plazo.

Hoy ha empezado a hablarse incluso en cuentas afines a Rusia de cómo Ucrania estaría logrando reunir una fuerza equivalente a 34 BTGs destinada precisamente a esa contraofensiva. En principio, se cree que podría dividirse en tres ejércitos (recordemos que los ucranianos generalmente a nivel orgánico hablan de brigadas de maniobra). Las dudas giran en torno a su posible despliegue, que vemos en el mapa que compartimos a continuación.











Para finalizar con la parte militar, como cada día, resumimos los movimientos y cambios de posición por regiones.

Óblast de Járkov: Sin movimientos.

*Óblast de Lugansk: Las fuerzas rusas habrían tomado Novoselivka, al NO de Limán. Desde Popasna habrían tomado Troist’ke, Basilivka, Lypove, Viktorivka, Khomysvakha, Vyskryva y Stryapivka.*

Óblast de Donetsk: Sin movimientos.

Óblast de Zaporiyia: Sin movimientos.

Óblast de Jersón: Sin movimientos.

Óblast de Nikolayev: Sin movimientos.











Guerra de Ucrania - Día 87 -


Las pasadas 24 horas han visto cómo las tropas rusas continuaban explotando el avance desde Popasna hacia Artemivsk y Soledar, en dirección oeste, logrando amenazar la vital carretera T-1302. También cómo la situación en Limán se ha ido degradando progresivamente y varios rumores en torno al...




www.revistaejercitos.com






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Las pasadas 24 horas han visto cómo *las tropas rusas continuaban explotando el avance desde Popasna hacia Artemivsk y Soledar, en dirección oeste, logrando amenazar la vital carretera T-1302. También cómo la situación en Limán se ha ido degradando progresivamente y varios rumores en torno al destino de Oskil. *Del lado contrario, los ucranianos estarían presionando con ahínco a las unidades rusas en la zona de Izium, mientras se rumorea que habrían reunido una gran fuerza destinada a lanzar una nueva contraofensiva.
> 
> Una jornada más, el centro de atención ha estado en el eje de avance ruso desde Popasna en dirección oeste. Seguimos sin tener demasiada información sobre el grado de control que las tropas rusas ejercen sobre el terreno. No obstante, *han comenzado a llegar con cuentagotas los primeros vídeos que confirman que han logrado extenderse, cuanto menos, tan al sur como Troits’ke. *Sigue siendo desconcertante la ausencia de combates, cuando las pruebas gráficas han sido la norma general en lo que llevamos de guerra. Con todo, ahora mismo la mayor amenaza para Ucrania está en esta región.
> 
> ...





No se que pensareis pero a mi me parece una completa ruptura del frente . El momento esperado para el ejército ruso parece haber llegado y el ejército ruso corre un severo riesgo de colapso.

Tras el embolsamiento y rendición de miles de tropas en Mariupol se corre el riesgo de que corran la misma suerte en el caldero de Lugansk.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

interesante reflexion; el kremlin no conoce lealtades ni principios



BGA dijo:


> Datos como ésos son los que hacen vergonzoso el cobro ruso de su ayuda a la II República con el famoso "oro de Moscú". *Es un enigma para mí que el capitalismo ayudara con todo al comunismo para derrotar a los nazis pero el comunismo se cobró con creces la ayuda a sus correligionarios españoles. *¿Alguien en la sala que pueda justificarlo? Entre tanto que miren bien sus señorías pro-rusas si la realidad que se manifiesta en las obras cabe en sus fincas mentales sin crearles dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buen boom para la tarde:


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


>



No recuerdo a nadie que haya afirmado que el ejército ruso no tenga bajas en combate pero leyendoos parece que los ucra no las tiene .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

pego aqui un mensaje muy elocuente de que los que pasa en europa es mucho peor que con chamberlain



Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que las practicas mafiosas rusas las posibilitan los mafiosos de Bruselas. La UE es la que impone sanciones a Google por anti-trust pero en cambio pacta una indemnizacion SIN SANCIONES con Gazprom, cuando estaba mas clara no solo la posicion dominante sino tb las practicas mafiosas dictadas por el gobierno de Putin. Ejemplo caso Polskie Gornictwo. Igual que el gobierno holandes presiona para aflojar en las indemnizaciones a los stockholders en el caso Yukos.
> Llevan tantos años mirando hacia otro lado incluyendo las invasiones de Georgia, Ucrania y Moldavia y todas las practicas de terrorismo mercantil y politico de Putin sobre los paises del este, que le han dado la seguridad total al sátrapa enanito de que esta nueva "operacion especial" tb se iba a saldar con un azotito en el culito por malo y pelillos a la mar. Solo que Ucrania es absolutamente estrategica para la UE, UK y todos los de la agenda 2030 de molinillos y placas solares.
> 
> No es incompatible criticar los esquemas de corrupcion y abuso del gobierno de beijing y de moscu sobre los mercados y ciudadanos europeos y al mismo tiempo recordar que esas practicas mafiosas las posibilita la europa de paguiteros de Merkel, Sanchez y Von der Leyen. Pero que nuestros parasitos sean hipocritas y comisionistas de china y rusia no cambia el hecho de que china y rusia sean dos paises de mierda hostiles a occidente. Y eso es lo que hay que criticar en esta guerra de Putin bien pactada por los que mandan.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pego aqui un mensaje muy elocuente de que los que pasa en europa es mucho peor que con chamberlain



Eso no tiene que ver con la ofensiva rusa .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2022)

Jeje, ya van por las tiendas pidiendo documentos a los que están allí para movilizarlos en las milicias. 
La de la tienda no se lo cree, le pide que se lo enseñe y les niega el paso. 

Se están quedando sin soldados del LPR. 8 años de guerra esperando un buen empujón de la URSS Rusia y resulta que solo significa que irán de carne de cañón. 



Puede que no vean con malos ojos un acuerdo. Mejor vivir bajo UKR que ir a pegar barrigazos con un Mosin y el casco-cacerolo.


----------



## favelados (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Incluso la revista Ejércitos , claramente otanica, recomienda un repliegue estratégico ( una retirada, vamos ) al ejército ucraniano .
> 
> Todo parece indicar que se va cerrando el caldero en torno a sus batallones más avanzados :
> 
> ...



_Si lo recomienda la Revista Ejércitos que son otanicos..._

Con lo bonito que es ese saliente que si mide menos de 20km está a tiro de la artilleria ucraniana por ambos lados y recomiendan que se replieguen a una línea rectaa para que la logística rusa vuelva a estar fuera de su alcance..


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Jeje, ya van por las tiendas pidiendo documentos a los que están allí para movilizarlos en las milicias.
> La de la tienda no se lo cree, le pide que se lo enseñe y les niega el paso.
> 
> Se están quedando sin soldados del LPR. 8 años de guerra esperando un buen empujón de la URSS Rusia y resulta que solo significa que irán de carne de cañón.
> ...





Tengo una cuñada ucra, de Leopolis. Bastante nacionalista , por cierto. Su abuelo fue un alemán que tuvo que abandonar Ucrania porque los sovieticos lo querían matar .

Pues se fue por patas al primer tiro. Su hermano, nacionalista también , intentó sin éxito huir de Ucrania , usando a sus hijos pequeños como excusa, en una treta que no le sirvió .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> _Si lo recomienda la Revista Ejércitos que son otanicos..._
> 
> Con lo bonito que es ese saliente que si mide menos de 20km está a tiro de la artilleria ucraniana por ambos lados y recomiendan que se replieguen a una línea rectaa para que la logística rusa vuelva a estar fuera de su alcance..





Como decía, a ver si les va a pasar como en Mariupol, que quedaron embolsados . Y eran de las mejores unidades del ejército ucra : infantería de Marina y los del regimiento Azov.

Que de ese tipo de unidades andan escasos. 

Ucrania tiene mucha carne de cañón pero Rusia, además de las unidades profesionales, regimientos de la guardia, paracas, infantería de Marina, spetznat , tiene también a los fogueados chechenos y los experimentados wagner y milicias de las republicas con los que realizar su ofensiva.

Luego ya tiene tropas de segunda calidad que, junto a la Guardia Nacional rusa desplegada en el teatro de operaciones sirve en posiciones defensivas .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Lo intentan tapar todo lo que pueden. Los tatuajes de esos señores nazis son ciertamente perturbadores .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

¿Que nazis de Azovstal? ¿Quien se ha rendido donde?

Te veo poco informado, anda enciende la TV ya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

La republica independiente de san peterburgo; promete



operacion especial sin fintas de manual:


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La republica independiente de san peterburgo; promete
> 
> 
> 
> operacion especial sin fintas de manual:



Por qué no estás en el Dombas pegando tiros? A qué esperas o qué te retiene? tus cojones subdesarrollados?


----------



## Felson (22 May 2022)

Mientras no sufra pérdidas, no tendrá problemas, aunque las perdidas siempre lo serán, en la guerra o no (lo del inglés y las ingles, no se si me explico o puedes entender).


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (22 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Puede que no vean con malos ojos un acuerdo. Mejor vivir bajo UKR que ir a pegar barrigazos con un Mosin y el casco-cacerolo.



El referéndum de independencia de Ucrania deja muy claro como pensaba la gente del este de Ucrania ya entonces. Todas las encuestas hasta 2013 en el este de Ucrania decían que la población era pro-EU masivamente, antes del euro Maidan y antes de todos los líos.

Todo esto lo ha montado Rusia y está plantando más odio aún mandando a morir a los hombres del este para crear agravios y separación, pero sociológicamente en el este de Ucrania, si Ucrania llega a recuperar el territorio, revertir todo el separatismo plantado por Moscú es sencillo y se puede involucionar muy rápido si lo hacen bien.


----------



## gargamelix (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tengo una cuñada ucra, de Leopolis. Bastante nacionalista , por cierto. Su abuelo fue un alemán que tuvo que abandonar Ucrania porque los sovieticos lo querían matar .
> 
> Pues se fue por patas al primer tiro. Su hermano, nacionalista también , intentó sin éxito huir de Ucrania , usando a sus hijos pequeños como excusa, en una treta que no le sirvió .
> 
> ...



Si tiene 3 hijos puede irse.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La republica independiente de san peterburgo; promete



El nordoeste de Rusia sería la primera región en levantarse contra la dictadura rusa si Ucrania y Bielorrusia llegan a estar en la UE y les va bien.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno la Armada de usa barreria a los 5 destructores que le quedan a los rusos..



Si de paso vuelan el puente de Crimea sería un puntazo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)




----------



## Puertas (22 May 2022)

Alemania entregará blindados Gepard en Julio. Servirán para proteger la infrastructura crítica de ataque aéreos.









Waffen aus Deutschland: Ukraine erhält Gepard-Panzer im Juli


Noch im Sommer will die deutsche Waffenindustrie der Ukraine eine zweistellige Zahl von Gepard-Panzern liefern. Die Flugabwehrpanzer sollen die kritische Infrastruktur gegen russische Angriffe schützen.




www.tagesschau.de


----------



## gargamelix (22 May 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Alemania entregará blindados Gepard en Julio. Servirán para proteger la infrastructura crítica de ataque aéreos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre esa sensación de que van muy despacio y se quedan cortos.

Con Francia incluso peor.


----------



## El Promotor (22 May 2022)

Kikepm:

*¿Que nazis de Azovstal? ¿Quien se ha rendido donde?

Te veo poco informado, anda enciende la TV ya.*

Vaya, vaya. 

Llega al hilo el camarada Kikepm.

Hace años iba por el foro presumiendo de ser liberal. Después se transformó en un fanatizado podemita que repartía carnets de demócrata. Y ahora ejerce en las esquinas de Burbuja.info como follaputin e intrépido guerrero anti NWO en posesión de la verdad absoluta.

Joder, si es que todos estos tarados e iluminados de pacotilla están hechos con el mismo molde.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Alemania entregará blindados Gepard en Julio. Servirán para proteger la infrastructura crítica de ataque aéreos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin prisa


----------



## asakopako (22 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Vaya, vaya. Llega al hilo el camarada Kikepm.
> 
> Hace años iba por el foro presumiendo de ser liberal. Después se transformó en un fanatizado podemita que repartía carnets de demócrata. Y ahora ejerce en las esquinas de Burbuja.info como follaputin e intrépido guerrero anti NWO en posesión de la verdad absoluta.
> 
> Joder, si es que todos estos tarados e iluminados de pacotilla están hechos con el mismo molde.



Como buen catalufo enriquito sigue la estela de su ídolo el forero joaquinito. Este último era icetero con más tacones que la de eurovisión y una caspa rojunosa que no salía ni con la lija del 12. Sólo hay que ver sus inicios en el foro con la brasa que daba todos los santos días con stiglitz y v. navarro. Luego cuando la montse le viogenizó y se fue a vivir con mamadou se nos hizo de vox, pero ya era tarde para borrar su pasado sucialista.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bendito ignore! qué tranquilidad.



Por supuesto, los locos es mejor que dejéis de ensuciar soltando discursos random invent.


----------



## Wein (22 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Siempre esa sensación de que van muy despacio y se quedan cortos.
> 
> Con Francia incluso peor.



Pues los 100000 millones de javelins y drones asesinos esos que no paran de enviar los anglos no se ven mucho en los videos que salen de ataque ucranianos.


----------



## moncton (22 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Curioso, ese mismo comentario le hice a un amigo mili y su respuesta lacónica fue: Tú sabes el poder militar que puede acumular en la actualidad Alemania?, sí, ni por asomo se reunen las condiciones que todos estamos pensando pero ten por seguro de que más de uno miraría debajo de la cama antes de acostarse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066133



La Merkel se lo dijo al Trump

En caso de necesidad, Alemania podria desarrollar armas nucleares en 6 meses

Todavia tendran por ahi los planes de la guerra fria, transformar la capacidad productiva industrial a fabricar armamento en 30 dias


----------



## Puertas (22 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La Merkel se lo dijo al Trump
> 
> En caso de necesidad, Alemania podria desarrollar armas nucleares en 6 meses
> 
> Todavia tendran por ahi los planes de la guerra fria, transformar la capacidad productiva industrial a fabricar armamento en 30 dias



Alemania es una potencia en exportación de armamento. Seguramente podría construir tantos tanques al mes como Rusia, si se pusieran a ello.


----------



## paconan (22 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo 
Muy acertado y lleno de ironía



¿Debería Putin reducir sus pérdidas, disolver al pueblo ruso y elegir a otro pueblo en el que pueda tener más confianza?






Babushka acaricia y besa el grafiti de Vladimir Putin en la pared.


El pueblo ruso no ha sido más que una amarga decepción para Putin, y no creo que puedan redimirse. Es muy tarde ahora. Su culpa colectiva es inconmensurable. Deberían avergonzarse de sí mismos.
A pesar del profundo genio y la previsión financiera y macroeconómica de Putin, los rusos siguen siendo pobres, y todo es culpa de ellos. ¿Por qué no pueden ser tan ricos como sus amigos reptilianos? No tiene ningún sentido.
Aunque Putin es un virólogo de renombre mundial y el inventor de la primera vacuna contra el covid, los rusos han estado muriendo como moscas a causa de la pandemia. No podían curarse a sí mismos con el bendito placebo de un patriarca de la República de China.
Independientemente del talento del comandante militar de Putin, su ejército no logra capturar Ucrania, una antigua república rusa.







Z es un símbolo de los superpoderes reptilianos derivados del planeta Nibiru, el hogar de la superraza a la que pertenece Putin.


No importa lo que haga Putin, y lo hace todo supremamente bien, los rusos simplemente no pueden seguir el ritmo.
Putin participa en ceremonias de chamanes, en las que consume pociones mágicas y, como los dioses Annunaki de los antiguos Sumerios, un día despegará a bordo de su avión del Juicio Final justo después de ordenar un ataque nuclear en Moscú, San Petersburgo, Novosibirsk, Krasnodar y Burbank para disolverse. El pueblo ruso de una vez por todas, y volará a cuatro veces la velocidad de la luz al planeta Nibiru, el hogar de los reptilianos, una alta casta de dioses terrenales.







¿Pueden los rusos comer piedras? Putin se hizo esta pregunta retórica hace tres años y, lamentablemente, lo defraudaron nuevamente.







¿Quizás el pequeño Alyosha, un aspirante a conductor de tanque ruso, no será una decepción para Putin, ya que le gustan los niños con uniformes militares? O más bien, ¿puede Alyosha desviar Javelins con su inquebrantable fe y confianza en Putin?


Es hora de que Putin decida qué hacer con los rusos inadecuados. Deben ser castigados, eso se acepta universalmente en el Kremlin. Es todo culpa de ellos.
Los rusos esperan la decisión de Putin de acabar con ellos con gran expectación mientras la voluntad colectiva de 144 millones de personas se somete al servicio de su gran maestro reptiliano.
Rusos, tenéis que esforzaros más para ganaros el respeto y la buena voluntad de este gran reptil.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El referéndum de independencia de Ucrania deja muy claro como pensaba la gente del este de Ucrania ya entonces. Todas las encuestas hasta 2013 en el este de Ucrania decían que la población era pro-EU masivamente e incluso pro-OTAN, antes del euro Maidan y antes de todos los líos.



Falso, no eran pro OTAN. Y menos los del este


----------



## gargamelix (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Falso, no eran pro OTAN. Y menos los del este



Todas las encuestas que he visto previas a la cumbre de la UE de Lituania en 2013 decían que sí. Has visto alguna distinta tú?

EDITO: tienes razón tú, eran de la UE sólo. Voy a editar mi cagada.


----------



## neutral295 (22 May 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Coño es verdad, que la CIA ha ido colocando mantas de viruela en las fiestas de locas en España para que estuvieran cómodos, como hicieron con los Apaches en el XVIII los ingleses, incorregibles estos anglos. Si, si.



Poncio, me gusta que despiertes. Dile a tu entorno, amigos, familiares, etc. Que no se pongan la vacuna del mono, la sacarán pronto EEUU, China y Rusia. Veremos si estos 2 HDLGP de Biden y Putin no tienen algún acuerdo en la guerra. Habrá que esperar acontecimientos. Es muy difícil saber, donde empieza la verdad y la mentira, la opinión va cambiando dependiendo del giro de los acontecimientos. Si los 3 países vuelven a sacar la nueva vacuna del mono al mismo tiempo es que están compinchado los 3. Y los perjudicados, los asalariados que se ponen el uniforme para matarse entre ellos y llevar a la muerte y miseria a la población civil asalariada. Estuvismos esperando unos 10 años para saber que la guerra de Irak fue una mentira que se inventó EEUU para tirar bombas que le sobraban en el almacén, pues estaban a punto de caducar. Las armas de destrucción masiva nunca existieron.


----------



## geral (22 May 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Alemania es una potencia en exportación de armamento. Seguramente podría construir tantos tanques al mes como Rusia, si se pusieran a ello.



No creo que a ese ritmo. Rusia exporta 4 veces más. España es el 6º pais en exportación, por tema de los aviones airbus (A400) y corbetas


----------



## paconan (22 May 2022)

Siguen quemando oficinas de reclutamiento

Han aparecido fotografías de un centro de reclutamiento quemado en la aldea de Igra en Udmurtia. Anteriormente se informó que personas desconocidas arrojaron un cóctel molotov al edificio. Este es al menos el decimocuarto incendio provocado de la oficina de alistamiento militar desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania.



En el pueblo de Igra, personas no identificadas prendieron fuego a la estación de reclutamiento.

Se incendió una sala de reserva con pertenencias personales de los empleados en la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar, nadie resultó herido.
Según los autores del canal Baza TV, desconocidos prendieron fuego a una estación de reclutamiento en Udmurtia. El incidente ocurrió en el pueblo de Uva.

В поселке Игра неизвестные подожгли призывной пункт


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues los 100000 millones de javelins y drones asesinos esos que no paran de enviar los anglos no se ven mucho en los videos que salen de ataque ucranianos.



Tampoco se ven drones kamikaze, o al menos no ponen las imágenes que vería el operador. Todo archivo de video publicado en las redes ha pasado varios filtros, y no creo que sean solo los ucros los que decidan qué se ve.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Poncio, me gusta que despiertes. Dile a tu entorno, amigos, familiares, etc. Que no se pongan la vacuna del mono, la sacarán pronto EEUU, China y Rusia. Veremos si estos 2 HDLGP de Biden y Putin no tienen algún acuerdo en la guerra. Habrá que esperar acontecimientos. Es muy difícil saber, donde empieza la verdad y la mentira, la opinión va cambiando dependiendo del giro de los acontecimientos. Si los 3 países vuelven a sacar la nueva vacuna del mono al mismo tiempo es que están compinchado los 3. Y los perjudicados, los asalariados que se ponen el uniforme para matarse entre ellos y llevar a la muerte y miseria a la población civil asalariada. Estuvismos esperando unos 10 años para saber que la guerra de Irak fue una mentira que se inventó EEUU para tirar bombas que le sobraban en el almacén, pues estaban a punto de caducar. Las armas de destrucción masiva nunca existieron.



Pero los dictadores asesinos y genocidas protegidos por Rusia si existieron y siguen existiendo.


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

Una vez más, con esta brutalérrima precisión, no nos creemos que sea artillería convencional:


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La republica independiente de san peterburgo; promete



Antiputler tiene la misma noticia y en los comentarios pone que son muy valientes en el concierto pero que después, en las RRSS, han puesto a caldo a la organización y a la banda, por si les había visto antes alguien y arriesgaban su libertad. 

Con esa masa borrega no cuentes.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Si de paso vuelan el puente de Crimea sería un puntazo.



Hay que hacerle un Dresde a alguna ciudad fronteriza rusa. Lo de Mariupol no debe consentirse impune. Quzás algún suburbio de Krasnodar.

Hay que abatir cada tejado "porque los rusos han puesto francotiradores" y porque "allí hay un 0.2% de Ucranios, ergo es Ucrania". .

Hay que quitarles la chulería por siempre, como se hizo con los alemanes y sus pajas supremacistas de entonces.


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

Tenemos un poco abandonada la lista de Oryx, pero ya falta poco para los 700 tanques rusos planchados:










Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, con esta brutalérrima precisión, no nos creemos que sea artillería convencional:



Es un espectáculo. Debe ser muy adictivo, el nivel más alto al que puedes llegar cinegéticamente, cazar a un orco, y en grupo.


----------



## neutral295 (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Pero los dictadores asesinos y genocidas protegidos por Rusia si existieron y siguen existiendo.



Si, pero los EEUU son peores y la gente no se da cuenta. El rublo solo manda en Rusia, el dólar americano manda en todo el planeta, es una diferencia muy importante. Con el dólar americano lo puedes corromper todo, la mentalidad de la gente del siglo XXI bajo la influencia del capitalismo radical yanqui junto con sus dólares lo pudren todo. No te das cuenta hacia donde van los politicos y sus ayudantes policías y militares?van hacia la destrucción de la democracia y quitar nuestros derechos. Acabarás odiándolos cuando no te dejen ir a comprar alimentos cuando se inventen las próximas plandemias. Ahora la del mono, imagínate la cantidad de zoología que tenemos en el planeta, ósea que las plandemias no se terminarán nunca. En España solo somos el 10% que sabemos que todo es una mentira.


----------



## Nicors (22 May 2022)

Ya sabemos que la guerra es por motivos económicos y a Rusia le da igual ya tomar Odesa, ha cerrado el mar negro a las exportaciones de granos y países como Egipto lo pasarán mal ya.


txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, con esta brutalérrima precisión, no nos creemos que sea artillería convencional:



Buenas casas tienen los ucras.


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, con esta brutalérrima precisión, no nos creemos que sea artillería convencional:


----------



## moncton (22 May 2022)

geral dijo:


> No creo que a ese ritmo. Rusia exporta 4 veces más. España es el 6º pais en exportación, por tema de los aviones airbus (A400) y corbetas



Rusia vendia barato, tanques, artillería, aviones... comparando con material usano, aleman o UK eran mucho mas asequible

Precisamente en esta guerra se esta viendo el porque son tan asequibles


----------



## paconan (22 May 2022)

Putin club de fans, alienación total




Los hijos son activos de la madre patria y de Putin, no le importa que sea carne de cañón para mantener a una cleptocracia que los mantiene en la miseria en todos los sentidos , tanto material como intelectual

La madre del invasor liquidado no lamenta en absoluto que su hijo muriera en la guerra


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

El TC tumbó la ley del suelo de Aznar. Merecido lo tenemos. En esa ley se decía que todo suelo no protegido era urbanizable. Ahora es al revés: todo suelo no aprobado por planes de mierda es no urbanizable. 

Así no hay suelo más que para hacer tochos de cemento de 20 pisos.


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky de nuevo
> Muy acertado y lleno de ironía
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy muy bueno este Mischa. Viva Brutalsky! Abajo el Mamarracho Priede!


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin club de fans, alienación total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el pueblo más lamentable, sumiso y lamebotas de la Tierra.


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

Después del invasión Ruso de Crimea y Domabas en 2014 el EU ha firmado un acuerdo de asociación con Ucrania, lo que ha permitido Ucrania incrementar la calidad de vida de sus ciudadanos, la potencia natural económica de Ucrania + un fácil acceso al mercado del EU ha sido extremamente positivo para Ucrania.
Ojo , no quiero decir que Ucrania ha eliminado la corrupción en Ucrania, pero el dinero del EU ha permitido que los Ucranios tiene una calidad de vida mucho mejor que los territorios ocupados de Crimea, Donabas y Rusia. La diferencia entre la calidad de Ucrania y los territorios ocupados es aun mas marcado dado que en Donabas o estas en el ejercito o estas trabajando para el estado con un sueldo de subsistencia.



La poderío económico de Ucrania con una cercano relación con el EU hace inevitable una mejor calidad de Vida en Ucrania , con el paso del tiempo las diferencias entre Ucrania y los territorios ocupados se hará mas visible , minado los argumentos para una unión con una Rusia expoliado y exprimido por los oligarcas.


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin club de fans, alienación total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo muy diferente; la pobre madre de un soldado Ruso muerto debe forzosamente crear que el muerte de su hijo ha sido para una causa “justa” si no , la vida del madre ya no tiene sentido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (22 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es el pueblo más lamentable, sumiso y lamebotas de la Tierra.



Asi llevan 1000 años, se supone que en ese espacio de tiempo alguna vez les habría dado por intentar ser libres

Pero parece que no, han conseguido crear una sociedad de esclavos


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Alemania entregará blindados Gepard en Julio. Servirán para proteger la infrastructura crítica de ataque aéreos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chatarra alemana dada de baja en su ejército hace ya mucho tiempo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Asi llevan 1000 años, se supone que en ese espacio de tiempo alguna vez les habría dado por intentar ser libres
> 
> Pero parece que no, han conseguido crear una sociedad de esclavos



Tal cual


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

El Situacion en Ucrania es el siguiente

Rusia ha tenido que reducir de forma dramática sus objetivos y actualmente varios semanas después del retirada del Norte y haber empezado el “Ofensiva de Donbas” Rusia solo ha encontrado debilidades Ucranios en la zona de Severodonetesk que ha permitido Rusia explotar a gran coste unas avances territoriales mínimas….

Al mismo tiempo Rusia parece haber aceptado que no tenia los medios para tomar Kharkiv y esta efectuando una retirada de aquel zona.



Ucrania no parase en posición de echar Rusia de Todo Ucrania como _Maj. Gen. Kyrylo Budanov _quiere…

Rusia tampoco parase estar en posición de avanzas mas que muy poco a poco y esto gastando muchas vidas Rusos y municiones Rusos por ganancias territoriales mas bien pobres.

Parace que solo hay una Estancamiento general como opción a medio plazo..



Por esto es bastante interesante que ayer el presidente de Ucrania dice

_"Consideraría una victoria para nuestro estado, a partir de hoy, avanzar hasta la línea del 24 de febrero sin pérdidas innecesarias. De hecho, aún no hemos recuperado todos los territorios, ya que no todo es tan sencillo. Hay que mirar el coste de esta guerra y el coste de cada desocupación. Estoy absolutamente seguro. Nos hemos roto la espina dorsal del mayor ejército del mundo o de uno de los más fuertes. Ya lo hemos hecho, seguro. Y también lo hemos hecho psicológicamente. No se recuperarán hasta los próximos años", dijo Zelensky._











To reach borders as of February 24 with no unnecessary losses would already be seen as “victory” - Zelensky


Advancing without unnecessary human losses to the line, which was in place before February 24, the day Russia launched its full-scale invasion, would already be a victory for Ukraine. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## percutor (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una vez más, con esta brutalérrima precisión, no nos creemos que sea artillería convencional:



Sea lo que sea , viendo esto , parecería que la guerra puede durar más o menos , pero los ucros acabarán cargándose con toda facilidad a cualquier vehiculo ruso ,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

A ver que pasa, esto es estrategico.
Si eliges A el orco vuelve a su madrigeras derrotado
Si eliges B el orco consigue una carta para chantejar cuando quiera al mundo.

Kasparov está claro que A. Esta Europa sempodrida por la divisa rusa, ya veremos. A USA no deberia interesarle que un imperio de mierda pueda desestabilizar el mundo a placer.


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ucrania tiene mucha carne de cañón pero Rusia, además de las unidades profesionales, regimientos de la guardia, paracas, infantería de Marina, spetznat , tiene también a los fogueados chechenos y los experimentados wagner y milicias de las republicas con los que realizar su ofensiva.



El ejercito soviético tiene UNA MIERDA de logística y UNA MIERDA MAS GRANDE de moral. Desde el tercer día de la guerra no han parado de perder gente, tanques, dinero y credibilidad.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El Situacion en Ucrania es el siguiente
> 
> Rusia ha tenido que reducir de forma dramática sus objetivos y actualmente varios semanas después del retirada del Norte y haber empezado el “Ofensiva de Donbas” Rusia solo ha encontrado debilidades Ucranios en la zona de Severodonetesk que ha permitido Rusia explotar a gran coste unas avances territoriales mínimas….
> 
> ...



De todas formas yo diría que quien está teniendo las de perder es Ucrania. Quiero decir, no es a Rusia a quien se le está amputándo territorialmente, y no es Rusia a quien le están destrozando las infraestructuras civiles y militares.

No es el ejército ruso el que es embolsado y obligado a practicar rendiciones masivas. La humillante rendición de Azovstal pasará a ser uno de los hitos bélicos en este conflicto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> El ejercito soviético tiene UNA MIERDA de logística y UNA MIERDA MAS GRANDE de moral. Desde el tercer día de la guerra no han parado de perder gente, tanques, dinero y credibilidad.



No como el ejército Ucra que no tiene bajas ni causa miles de prisioneros.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (22 May 2022)

UK de nuevo llevando la iniciativa enviará armas a Moldavia, al final van a conseguir que todos los países vecinos abandonen su armamento soviético y se pasen a estándares OTAN


----------



## JAGGER (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas yo diría que quien está teniendo las de perder es Ucrania. Quiero decir, no es a Rusia a quien se le está amputándo territorialmente, y no es Rusia a quien le están destrozando las infraestructuras civiles y militares.
> 
> No es el ejército ruso el que es embolsado y obligado a practicar rendiciones masivas. La humillante rendición de Azovstal pasará a ser uno de los hitos bélicos en este conflicto.
> 
> ...



Los rusotroll ya caen en lo vergonzante de comparar el ejército ruso, supuesto 2da potencia mundial con el de Ucrania, que es el país más pobre de Europa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

Hay una cosa en la que los rusos nunca fardan y en realidad podrian; en que manejan la mejor propaganda y el mejor ejercito de quintacolumnistas del mundo. Tambein podrian fardar de que han destilado puro el azufre que satanas les ha proporcionado para conquistar el mundo, hablo de tecnologia diabolica maquiavelismo top.



JAGGER dijo:


> Los rusotroll ya caen en lo vergonzante de comparar el ejército ruso, supuesto 2da potencia mundial con el de Ucrania, que es el país más pobre de Europa.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que los rusos nunca fardan y en realidad podrian; en que manejan la mejor propaganda y el mejor ejercito de quintacolumnistas del mundo. Tambein podrian fardar de que han destilado puro el azufre que satanas les ha proporcionado para conquistar el mundo, hablo de tecnologia diabolica maquiavelismo top.



La HORDA solo es líder mundial en drogadicción, alcoholismo, tasa de síndrome alcohólico fetal, pornografía infantil, pornografia zoofila, violencia, crímen y propaganda para la niñorratada más zafia del planeta. Es una banda criminal que solo merece ser destruida.


----------



## Pinovski (22 May 2022)

"La guerra es para desnazificar y luchar contra la ultraderecha" Documentos internos revelan que el ejército ruso está constituido por grupos neonazis


La manida excusa del "que viene la ultradereeeeecha" empleado por políticos de aquí y allá, para esconder los motivos reales no ha sido ajena tampoco para el líder turcochino. Parece que Putin tendrá que empezar a desnazificar a su propio país con un par de nukes si es consecuente. :p...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas yo diría que quien está teniendo las de perder es Ucrania. Quiero decir, no es a Rusia a quien se le está amputándo territorialmente, y no es Rusia a quien le están destrozando las infraestructuras civiles y militares.
> 
> No es el ejército ruso el que es embolsado y obligado a practicar rendiciones masivas. La humillante rendición de Azovstal pasará a ser uno de los hitos bélicos en este conflicto.
> 
> ...




Es que vaya comparaciones Rusia con Ucrania. Bastante bien se están defendiendo, en enero o febrero hubiesen firmado este desarrollo con los ojos cerrados. 

Hablamos de junto con Moldavia el país más pobre de Europa, superado por algunos países africanos en PIB y PIB per capita. Estando en la frontera con Rusia, a nivel logístico se presentaba como una perita en dulce, así como por ser una planicie, no tiene las selvas de Vietnam, ni la ortografía de Afganistán.

Ya se que quieres ir de neutral pero a veces solo te falta decir la infantilada esa que sueltan los putincels cuando no saben que decir :" ¿como va la invasión de Moscú?  (da un poco de vergüenza ajena cuando lo dicen XD)


----------



## Cuscarejo (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No como el ejército Ucra que no tiene bajas ni causa miles de prisioneros.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



El escaso y pobremente entrenado ejército ucraniano está JODIENDO FUERTE al segundo ejército más fuerte del mundo. Claro que tendrá bajas, pero es mucho más decidido, valiente e inteligente que la marabunta de siberianos capitaneados por borrachos crónicos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El Situacion en Ucrania es el siguiente
> 
> Rusia ha tenido que reducir de forma dramática sus objetivos y actualmente varios semanas después del retirada del Norte y haber empezado el “Ofensiva de Donbas” Rusia solo ha encontrado debilidades Ucranios en la zona de Severodonetesk que ha permitido Rusia explotar a gran coste unas avances territoriales mínimas….
> 
> ...



Zelensky ahora mismo no puede aspirar a más, haber detenido al ejército turcomongol y devolverles al territorio que ya controlaban hace 8 años sería una hazaña enorme. Por otra parte, sigue habiendo muchas dudas sobre el futuro energético de la UE, van a producirse presiones para que la guerra termine lo antes posible. La voz de su amo empieza a pedir que hagan un apaño como sea, le den a Putín algo que pueda vender como una victoria, y acabar con este lío que está disparando los costes energéticos en medio mundo. El cortoplacismo de toda la vida.


----------



## Nicors (22 May 2022)

Cuando lleguen los patriots a Ucrania, se podrá destruir el famoso puente de Crimea, contrarrestando las nukes que amenazan los orcos.
Zelenski, con su estado mayor y asesorado por los anglos, es el que decide cuando se acaba la guerra. 
Alemania se ha visto reflejada en las artimañas rusas junto con sus políticos para imponer un modelo energético dependiente del gas ruso, y ahora están decididos a revocarlo y armarse. Digo Alemania como el resto de Europa y España donde vemos la influencia rusa en podemos, lazis, comunistas y proetarras. El psoe también, lo que se ha mandado hasta ahora, es una vergüenza.
Por lo tanto, a Zelenski no se le puede traicionar ahora que ha parado al ejército orco, hay que seguir armando los y funanciandolos hasta que destruya el poder militar ruso y recupere toda Ucrania.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Zelensky ahora mismo no puede aspirar a más, haber detenido al ejército turcomongol y devolverles al territorio que ya controlaban hace 8 años sería una hazaña enorme. Por otra parte, sigue habiendo muchas dudas sobre el futuro energético de la UE, van a producirse presiones para que la guerra termine lo antes posible. La voz de su amo empieza a pedir que hagan un apaño como sea, le den a Putín algo que pueda vender como una victoria, y acabar con este lío que está disparando los costes energéticos en medio mundo. El cortoplacismo de toda la vida.



Siguen buscando la forma de darle un gatera a Putin para que salga con cierta honra del lio en el que se ha metido. Ya no se si es lo correcto o no.


----------



## JAGGER (22 May 2022)

Dos cosas que ví en la tv recién: tremendo incendio en instituto de investigaciones militares y un especialista militar muy influyente en Rusia diciendo que las cosas van mal.
No sé si ya se posteó.


----------



## Chaplin (22 May 2022)

¿Cuando sale la segunda parte de tu película? Por que es una trilogía no...


----------



## Walter Eucken (22 May 2022)

Cosas militares -Yago Rodríguez- toca el interesantísimo tema de las fortificaciones en la guerra de Ucrania. Empieza justo ahora.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2022)

¿Conoces los cuentos de la lechera?


----------



## moncton (22 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Siguen buscando la forma de darle un gatera a Putin para que salga con cierta honra del lio en el que se ha metido. Ya no se si es lo correcto o no.



Yo creo que han estabilizado la guerra parando el ataque inicial, ahora empieza la tactica de desgaste, aguantar duro sin darle la excusa al Putin para que cometa una locura, que las sanciones hagan su trabajo jodiendo la industria militar

Y esperar a que le de un chungo al Putin o que se le hinchen los huevos a los oligarcas y le monten una revolucion a lo ceucescu


----------



## pep007 (22 May 2022)

Digo yo que "the NYT" se puede traducir al noble idioma cervantino como "el PIS"


----------



## pep007 (22 May 2022)

Goebels era un puto aficionado al lado de los rojillos...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 May 2022)

Y como Rusia van a asegurar una franja de 1300 km? Mientras occidente vaya nutriendo no se va a acabar la guerra, y con los embargos se hace todo muy dificil de sostener en el tiempo.


----------



## terro6666 (22 May 2022)

Un dos tres, despierta.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas yo diría que quien está teniendo las de perder es Ucrania. Quiero decir, no es a Rusia a quien se le está amputándo territorialmente, y no es Rusia a quien le están destrozando las infraestructuras civiles y militares.
> 
> No es el ejército ruso el que es embolsado y obligado a practicar rendiciones masivas. La humillante rendición de Azovstal pasará a ser uno de los hitos bélicos en este conflicto.
> 
> ...



pero si la causa era era proteger a los prorusos, es un sinsentido esta tactica, porque alli donde viven quedara arrasado, y a la hora de reconstruir, los occidentales molan mas y no sufriran un embargo permanente.


----------



## Covaleda (22 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ese ya se puede ir cavando un boquete y esconderse, que mira lo que les fue pasando a los que hicieron cosillas en Yugoslavia en su momento.


----------



## Covaleda (22 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que han estabilizado la guerra parando el ataque inicial, ahora empieza la tactica de desgaste, aguantar duro sin darle la excusa al Putin para que cometa una locura, que las sanciones hagan su trabajo jodiendo la industria militar
> 
> Y esperar a que le de un chungo al Putin o que se le hinchen los huevos a los oligarcas y le monten una revolucion a lo ceucescu



Yo apuesto por esto último desde el primer día. La gente como Putin no se suele morir de viejo, al menos eso nos cuenta la Historia.


----------



## Albion (22 May 2022)

Tengo que reconocer que me encantan los estrategas de salón que hacen un mapa y lo marcan con flechitas de avance sin tener ni idea de cómo es el terreno, qué tropas hay allí, cómo se abastecen y mil cosas más que hacen que la vieja frase de que Ningún plan resiste el primer contacto con el enemigo siga teniendo más sentido que nunca. Pero, oye, tú sigue haciendo mapas con flechitas que así empezó Napoleón. Hazme uno con la invasión china de Taiwán, que ese molaría tai.


----------



## paconan (22 May 2022)

Irán parcheando con piezas usadas, compraran y conseguirán algunos repuestos en mercados no oficiales
Hay piezas que tienen caducidad por horas de vuelo y otras por desgaste de uso , una vez que agoten todos los repuestos y desmantelen la flota les va a ser difícil mantenerlos en condiciones seguras de vuelo
Podrán volar pero esos aviones no estarán asegurados ni operaran fuera de Rusia


Debido a la escasez de repuestos, la rusa Aeroflot comenzará a desmantelar sus propios aviones, Esto podría suceder tan pronto como en tres meses, escribe Bloomberg.


----------



## ELVR (22 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ese ya se puede ir cavando un boquete y esconderse, que mira lo que les fue pasando a los que hicieron cosillas en Yugoslavia en su momento.



Igual es cosa mía, pero me ha recordado a este:


----------



## Fiallo (22 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay que hacerle un Dresde a alguna ciudad fronteriza rusa. Lo de Mariupol no debe consentirse impune. Quzás algún suburbio de Krasnodar.
> 
> Hay que abatir cada tejado "porque los rusos han puesto francotiradores" y porque "allí hay un 0.2% de Ucranios, ergo es Ucrania". .
> 
> Hay que quitarles la chulería por siempre, como se hizo con los alemanes y sus pajas supremacistas de entonces.



Totalmente, es más , Rusia debería ser balcanizada.


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

Cuando se te pase la erección hablamos.


----------



## Fiallo (22 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cuando lleguen los patriots a Ucrania, se podrá destruir el famoso puente de Crimea, contrarrestando las nukes que amenazan los orcos.
> Zelenski, con su estado mayor y asesorado por los anglos, es el que decide cuando se acaba la guerra.
> Alemania se ha visto reflejada en las artimañas rusas junto con sus políticos para imponer un modelo energético dependiente del gas ruso, y ahora están decididos a revocarlo y armarse. Digo Alemania como el resto de Europa y España donde vemos la influencia rusa en podemos, lazis, comunistas y proetarras. El psoe también, lo que se ha mandado hasta ahora, es una vergüenza.
> Por lo tanto, a Zelenski no se le puede traicionar ahora que ha parado al ejército orco, hay que seguir armando los y funanciandolos hasta que destruya el poder militar ruso y recupere toda Ucrania.



Solo con la derrota rusa se podrá intentar desputinizar Europa Occidental.


----------



## elena francis (22 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Siguen buscando la forma de darle un gatera a Putin para que salga con cierta honra del lio en el que se ha metido. Ya no se si es lo correcto o no.



Lo correcto es que lo juzguen y lo ahorquen.


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> De todas formas yo diría que quien está teniendo las de perder es Ucrania. Quiero decir, no es a Rusia a quien se le está amputándo territorialmente, y no es Rusia a quien le están destrozando las infraestructuras civiles y militares.
> 
> No es el ejército ruso el que es embolsado y obligado a practicar rendiciones masivas. La humillante rendición de Azovstal pasará a ser uno de los hitos bélicos en este conflicto.
> 
> ...



Discrepo en cuanto a quien está perdiendo más.

Rusia esta sufriendo un embargo que no cesa de aumentar, su acceso a la tecnología occidental se ha reducido brutalmente, Empresas occidentales han abandonado a Rusia, muchos para no volver. Muchos partes de Rusia ya eran zonas mas propias del 3r mundo antes de la guerra, ahora toca la grandes cuidades.

Mientras en Ucrania es cierto que Rusia ha destruido gran parte de su industria y infraestructura y invadido parte de su territorio, el futuro de Ucrania es mucho más prometedora;
A nivel de defensa Ucrania , si quiere, puede recibir mucho material de occidente, por otro parte el EU y en menor medida el USA /UK/Canadá van a ayudar la Ucrania “Libre” inundando les de dinero,(_en fin de cuentas es lo único que Alemania saca sobre saliente, ser el Paganis)_



Asi , mientras es posible que Donbas y Crimea puede convertirse en satélites Rusos, estos satélites rusos tendrán en frente una Ucrania Rica con el corrupción puesto bajo control, para llegar a ser parecido a España ( _hay que ser serios, eliminarlo es casi imposible_) mientras Donbas va abocado a un espiral negativa sin dinero o empleo. Vamos Corea del Norte y Corea del Sud o Alemania del Este y Alemania del Oeste..



En cuanto a Rusia, Rusia entra a una encrucijada; o se deshace a Putin y su entorno o Rusia esta abocado a ser un estado Feudal donde el pueblo es pobre y muere joven y hay unos ricos que controlen todo.



A medio plazo Putin ha perdido, la cuestión es cuanto tiempo va continuar perdiendo Rusia.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Es que vaya comparaciones Rusia con Ucrania. Bastante bien se están defendiendo, en enero o febrero hubiesen firmado este desarrollo con los ojos cerrados.
> 
> Hablamos de junto con Moldavia el país más pobre de Europa, superado por algunos países africanos en PIB y PIB per capita. Estando en la frontera con Rusia, a nivel logístico se presentaba como una perita en dulce, así como por ser una planicie, no tiene las selvas de Vietnam, ni la ortografía de Afganistán.
> 
> Ya se que quieres ir de neutral pero a veces solo te falta decir la infantilada esa que sueltan los putincels cuando no saben que decir :" ¿como va la invasión de Moscú?  (da un poco de vergüenza ajena cuando lo dicen XD)




En realidad yo no estoy en guerra. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Zelensky ahora mismo no puede aspirar a más, haber detenido al ejército turcomongol y devolverles al territorio que ya controlaban hace 8 años sería una hazaña enorme. Por otra parte, sigue habiendo muchas dudas sobre el futuro energético de la UE, van a producirse presiones para que la guerra termine lo antes posible. La voz de su amo empieza a pedir que hagan un apaño como sea, le den a Putín algo que pueda vender como una victoria, y acabar con este lío que está disparando los costes energéticos en medio mundo. El cortoplacismo de toda la vida.



Efectivamente, el gran peligro para Ucrania es que Francia y Alemania aprietan a Ucrania para que acepta un acuerdo nefasto , por otro parte , en el USA lo único que esta quebrando un poco es la unidad Bi partidaria entre demócratas y algunos republicanos.


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Asi , mientras es posible que Donbas y Crimea puede convertirse en satélites Rusos, *estos satélites rusos tendrán en frente una Ucrania Rica con el corrupción puesto bajo control, para llegar a ser parecido a España ( hay que ser serios, eliminarlo es casi imposible)
> *





Jjajajajaja que cabronazoooo


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

Curioso. Estos misiles anticarro otaneros escupen algo al hacer contacto con el blindado que debe ser lo que deja a los ocupantes asados como los espetos en Málaga:


----------



## ELVR (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Estos misiles anticarro otaneros escupen algo al hacer contacto con el blindado que debe ser lo que deja a los ocupantes asados como los espetos en Málaga:



Es el efecto de una cabeza HEAT









HEAT (proyectil) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





una imagen vale mas...

https://memestatic1.fjcdn.com/thumb...ng+them+_3ac9895b06ea326edf4202f0749bfdfe.gif


----------



## Trovador (22 May 2022)

...y también dos huevos duros.


----------



## Trovador (22 May 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (22 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso. Estos misiles anticarro otaneros escupen algo al hacer contacto con el blindado que debe ser lo que deja a los ocupantes asados como los espetos en Málaga:



Eso es el chorro de gas y metal fundido que provoca la carga hueca, y al que no pilla el chorro lo mata la sobrepresión que genera dentro del habitáculo probablemente.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cuando lleguen los patriots a Ucrania, se podrá destruir el famoso puente de Crimea, contrarrestando las nukes que amenazan los orcos.



Apuesto a que a Ucrania no llegarán Patriots ni de coña


----------



## paconan (22 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Apuesto a que a Ucrania no llegarán Patriots ni de coña



Si les llega esto ya es mucho

Occidente puede dar a Ucrania MLRS e HIMARS MLRS con un alcance de lanzamiento de hasta 300 km.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (22 May 2022)

y no trabajan no? Estan en un estado feudal? Los dejas alli varios años y Rusia va ir pagandolo todo con un embargo que no va tener ni pa repuestos del metro Moscú.

los americanos se piraron de afganistan porque era una sangria economica!


----------



## hightower (22 May 2022)

Si, casas de calidad prefabricadas, en pueblos de 15.000, 20.000 habitantes. CON LAS CALLES SIN ASFALTAR Y SIN ALCANTARILLADO.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



En cierta manera me alegro de que esos orcos estén vivos, no se merecen morir como un perro por un sátrapa enfermo


----------



## hightower (22 May 2022)

Claro que sí campeón, hoy Popasna, mañana Lisboa.


----------



## percutor (22 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



¿alguien puede explicar la secuencia de los hechos?

el tanque va marcha atrás mientras va soltando un humo blanco . ¿ por que? 

luego el tanque explota . ¿ un misil ? ¿ o tiene relación con el humo blanco? 

Y lo más increíble de todo , después de la fuerte explosión se ve cómo salen indemnes los ocupantes .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar la secuencia de los hechos?
> 
> el tanque va marcha atrás mientras va soltando un humo blanco . ¿ por que?
> 
> ...



pues tanque huye,recibe un impacto de algo que hace que se abran las escotillas por la presion del impacto... arde la municion ,..total loss


----------



## Casino (22 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si les llega esto ya es mucho
> 
> Occidente puede dar a Ucrania MLRS e HIMARS MLRS con un alcance de lanzamiento de hasta 300 km.




Los HIMARS ya están allí, lo anunció Victoria Nuland.

La noticia es de primeros de abril. Puede que ya estén desplegados por la zona de Jersón.

https://mil.in.ua/en/news/the-united-states-began-supplying-mlrs-to-ukraine-victoria-nuland/

Los Patriot ya han dicho que no se enviarán hasta que la guerra acabe. Aunque siempre pueden cambiar de idea si la cosa se tuerce mucho.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si les llega esto ya es mucho
> 
> Occidente puede dar a Ucrania MLRS e HIMARS MLRS con un alcance de lanzamiento de hasta 300 km.



¿Para que puedan caer en manos rusas?

No way.


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)

Es normal que al poderoso ejército ruski le haya costado 3 meses tomar Popasna, ya se sabe lo bruta que es gente de pueblo


----------



## txusky_g (22 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es normal que al poderoso ejército ruski le haya costado 3 meses tomar Popasna, ya se sabe lo bruta que es gente de pueblo



Lo han confundido con Lisboa. Si no, hubieran tardado 3 días como de costumbre.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 May 2022)

En pocos pueblos has estado tú


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Efectivamente, el gran peligro para Ucrania es que Francia y Alemania aprietan a Ucrania para que acepta un acuerdo nefasto , por otro parte , en el USA lo único que esta quebrando un poco es la unidad Bi partidaria entre demócratas y algunos republicanos.



Hay muchos elementos en juego que no se tienen demasiado en cuenta. La energía es el más obvio y el que puede inclinar la balanza más fácilmente, pero hay mucho más. 

Puede subsistir Ucrania con el bloqueo que están infligiendo los orcos? Un país con la economía bloqueada no puede resistir eternamente, aunque gane batalla tras batalla, llega un momento que la economía implosiona. Y si nos ponemos ya a pensar en paranoyas como la guerra biológica... Todo eso tiene su peso y son las grandes bazas que ahora mismo tiene Putín en la manga.


----------



## favelados (22 May 2022)

Siguen llegando las armas buenas que tenían reservadas para
la OTAN...


----------



## Turbamulta (22 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar la secuencia de los hechos?
> 
> el tanque va marcha atrás mientras va soltando un humo blanco . ¿ por que?



Los carros T rusos al menos hasta el T-72 tienen la capacidad de generar una cortina de humo inyectando combustible sobre sus escapes, creo que puede ser eso que han detectado a un posible enemigo y generan humo para ocultarse.

EDIT aqui una demostración en una exhibición


----------



## uberales (22 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Siguen llegando las armas buenas que tenían reservadas para
> la OTAN...



Joder descapotable, que elegantes, así se invade tan bien.


----------



## lowfour (22 May 2022)

Os dejo vídeo brutal por si no lo habéis puesto.


----------



## ELVR (22 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Siguen llegando las armas buenas que tenían reservadas para
> la OTAN...



Es lo que yo digo, hagamos una _himbasión_ de Portugal con una Nissan Vanette ochentera:







Pintamos, yo que sé, una W _vien jrande_ en la carrocería y ya si eso, miramos si hay alguna sin la caja estilo camioneta que nos haga también de technical.

Por supuesto pediremos consejo a los foreros pro-putin de cómo llegar a Lisboa en 3 días.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Nuevas traigo 


La legendaria Slavyanskaya 1a Brigada de la República Popular de Donetsk acaba de entrar en Avdeevka.

¿Por qué Avdeevka es crucial?

Es desde Avdeevka desde donde se ha estado bombardeando la gran parte de Donetsk desde hace 8 años.
Durante esos mismos 8 años los batallones paramilitares han estado fortificando allí sus posiciones: creando bases especiales en fábricas y construyendo trincheras hormigonadas.

La toma de Avdeevka sería tan significativa para Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk como la toma de Mariupol.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> En cierta manera me alegro de que esos orcos estén vivos, no se merecen morir como un perro por un sátrapa enfermo



Es un tanque ucra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (22 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> "Fuerzas Ucarnianas lo geolocalizan"
> Cambia fuerzas USA o CIA lo geolocalizan y te quedara más real.



Supongo hablas desde la ignorancia, el geolocalizar un objeto por sus datos exif o incluso un trozo de foto por software no es ningún secreto.


----------



## Casino (22 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es lo que yo digo, hagamos una _himbasión_ de Portugal con una Nissan Vanette ochentera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya le gustaría a los orcos que la mierda de fragonetas que gastan fuesen la mitad de fiables que las nissan vanette


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)




----------



## El amigo (22 May 2022)

Sinceramente en estos hilos cada día que pasa hay más proaganda. No hay nadie con un mínimo sentido de crítica.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Resumen de las imágenes del día…











Военная хроника


22 мая — все важнейшие военные события в Военной Хронике. @milchronicles




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (23 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que sobran ni que leches, hablar el lenguaje del demonio no sale gratis. Sabes quien acogerá a los millones de desplazados?
> El orco sencillamente no puede disponer de la carta de poder causar una hambruna mundial



A pesar del bloqueo marítimo, se está trabajando intensamente en logística a efectos de la exportación del trigo ucranianao.
La idea estriba en un canal ferroviario pero existe el problema de ancho de via, como siempre los genios rusos lo utilizan diferente y a este respecto se están barajando diferentes soluciones, mañana comentaré con un amigo que de trenes sabe un rato, principalmente de máquinas obsoletas en el mundo civilizado y que se siguen usando en el este al más puro estilo Brutalsky (se llama así?  )


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Sinceramente en estos hilos cada día que pasa hay más proaganda. No hay nadie con un mínimo sentido de crítica.



Muy de acuerdo.

De todas formas de entre toda la propaganda la gente inteligente puede cribar y extraer información . Más de lo que no dicen que de lo que dicen.

Con todo, está difícil averiguar cómo están las cosas exactamente, porque la propaganda/información rusa está capada en occidente. No queda sino acudir a las fuentes abiertas rusas que se publican en medios alternativos como Telegram .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Sinceramente en estos hilos cada día que pasa hay más proaganda. No hay nadie con un mínimo sentido de crítica.



Muy de acuerdo.

De todas formas de entre toda la propaganda la gente inteligente puede cribar y extraer información . Más de lo que no dicen que de lo que dicen.

Con todo, está difícil averiguar cómo están las cosas exactamente, porque la propaganda/información rusa está capada en occidente. No queda sino acudir a las fuentes abiertas rusas que se publican en medios alternativos como Telegram .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

Entiendo que mientras se estandariza su linea férrea con la Europea se pueden crear estaciones de intercambio en la frontera (puertos) por un mínimo consumo de capital. Entiendo que Rumania es la salida natural de reemplazo a los puertos ahora bloqueados por el imperio del mal, ellos tienen ancho 1520mm en tramos

ok. ya pusiste el mapa al sur



Kalikatres dijo:


> A pesar del bloqueo marítimo, se está trabajando intensamente en logística a efectos de la exportación del trigo ucranianao.
> La idea estriba en un canal ferroviario pero existe el problema de ancho de via, como siempre los genios rusos lo utilizan diferente y a este respecto se están barajando diferentes soluciones, mañana comentaré con un amigo que de trenes sabe un rato, principalmente de máquinas obsoletas en el mundo civilizado y que se siguen usando en el este al más puro estilo Brutalsky (se llama así?  )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067423
> ...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 May 2022)

Los del Batallon Azov eran civiles voluntarios los cuales la propaganda cutre rusa quiso pintar como Nazis para así poder robar territorio Ucraniano, lo de que Suecia , Finlandia entren a la OTAN le suda a Putin lo que Putin quiere es hacer mas grande su mapa y en parte lo esta logrando, su expectativa es conservar el corredor terrestre que ha logrado con Crimea y agarrarse todo el mar de Azov para el, esto lo pretende hacer con la complicidad de Alemania, Francia, Turquía, Israel

Iryna Yurchenko: Este es mi hijo Dimka, un romántico, filósofo, fotógrafo y militar del regimiento "Azov". La televisión rusa intenta retratarlo como un neonazi. Entiendo su intención: desmoralizarlo como persona y patriota, que ama a su familia, amigos y Ucrania.



Estos son los mapas que hice de Mariupol los días anteriores a que la rodearan es mi proyección el día 2 de Marzo como los rusos iban a asediar el lugar





La defensa era extremadamente difícil por varios factores que se ven en el mapa, de un lado esta el mar donde la armada rusa pudo explotar a quemarropa toda su potencia de fuego, el mismo caso con la fuerza aérea rusa que pudo demoler la ciudad no había defensa aérea, del otro lado estaban los separatistas, lo obvio era salir el ataque de los rusos fue inesperado la ciudad no tenia ninguna defensa y estaba llena de civiles por lo que no se pudo preparar una evacuación.

Muchos de los de Mariupol eran desplazados del Dombass por lo que ya conocían como es una "Liberación" de los rusos así que no la querían entregar por lo cual se da el asedio, las instalaciones de Azoval estaban en estado de abandono no tenían capacidad de albergar heridos no habían acumulado medicinas ni suministros claramente no planeaban enfrentar un asedio, por lo cual la defensa de la ciudad fue llevada de forma improvisada por paramilitares.

¿Que pensaba el gobierno Ucraniano y los defensores de Mariupol?

Pensaron que si los rusos atacaban y ellos derrotaban los primeros ataques occidente, especialmente la Unión Europea les iba a mandar armas pesadas sofisticadas rápidamente porque "Ya Putin les dio el obvio pretexto" , pero su calculo estuvo gravemente errado  no fue así la Unión Europea e instituciones internacionales en general son estructuras terriblemente burocráticas y tienen un muy claro impulso en proteger y defender a criminales, en la Unión Europea occidental sus sistemas jurídicos se dedican prácticamente solo en apoyar al criminal, este foro es un ejemplo aquí *a los violadores, criminales, pedofilos le salen gran cantidad de defensores gratuitos,* *hay una tendencia casi sádica pervertida de incluso culpar a la victima *"La violaron por llevar minifalda" - "Algo habrá hecho" - "Le hemos fallado" esta forma de pensar es muy peligrosa para la sociedad, una condena severa a un criminal es poco probable muchas veces los condenados terminan en libertad condicional... Ni hablar de los nuncafollistas que hacen tiroteos masivos, se les debe aplicar la pena de muerte, pero no salen una cuerda de degenerados a decir "Pobrecito el tío no follaba" - "Le hemos fallao al nuncafollista" joder y a toda la gente que mato que ¿Quien se conduele de las victimas? .

Lo mismo pasa con los rusos, invadir Ucrania era para los Europeos occidentales una "Linea roja"

Los rusos en Ucrania

+Invadieron NUEVAMENTE otras partes del país (OSEA YA HABIAN INVADIDO ANTES A PESAR QUE PUTIN LO NEGO)
+Destruyen deliberadamente estructura civil (Salen todos los pro rusitos a decir que eran estructuras nazis)
+Masacran civiles
+Cometen pedofilia
+Cometen violaciones
+Ejecutan deportaciones forzadas
+Causan millones de refugiados
+Casi vuelan una central nuclear completa
+Se pasan por el forro la convención de ginebra, carta de principios de la ONU, estatuto de Roma

Osea la barbarie de los rusos esta extensamente documentada, pero en Europa occidental salen muchas voces a decir "Le hemos fallado a Putin" - "Hay que darle una salida a Putin" - otros van mas allá y salen con la estupidez que "Putin se esta defendiendo" Osea insisten una y otra vez hay que darle una victoria menor a Putin, se le debe dar a Putin siempre lo que pide porque amenaza siempre con holocausto nuclear, luego Francia / Alemania salen a decir que "Enviar armamento pesado es escalar" - "No hay que provocar a Putin"

¿Pero que carajo no esta quemando gente viva?

Osea Francia & Alemania se han dedicado a obstaculizar una y otra vez el envió de armamento pesado a Ucrania, los franceses con Kadaffi (Que no había invadido a nadie solo estaba matando a un puñado de follacabras) fueron muy valientes ahí si, porque Kadaffi al igual que Saddam estaba en contra de la economía Mundial, Francia / Alemania tienen negocios con Putin (Quien es parte de la economía mundial) - sus acciones se orientan claramente a que el gane.

Mariupol estuvo cercado 70 días lo suficiente para equipar nuevas unidades y liberar a los cercados, los impedimentos técnicos para intentarlo eran nulos sin embargo Alemania / Francia estuvieron obstaculizando todo el proceso de enviar armamento pesado a Ucrania dándole tiempo AL EJERCITO MOJON de Putin para que tomara la ciudad defendida por paramilitares con muy escaso o nulo entrenamiento militar.

Entonces los Ucranianos se equivocaron en ese aspecto ellos pensaron calcularon que si infligían varias derrotas iniciales a los rusos occidente se iba a animar y eso no sucedió, solo Polonia, República Checa, Repúblicas Balísticas trataron de hacer algo, pero estos estados son pobres y muy limitados militarmente, República checa quiso enviar un puñado de viejos BMP-1, Alemania estuvo días obstaculizando su transferencia, solo Francia / Alemania tenían la capacidad económica y militar de enviar armamento pesado en Europa y en lugar de hacer eso se dedicaron a usar su poder blando para obstaculizarlo para darle tiempo a Putin de tomar Mariupol... Mariupol estaba condenada desde el principio muy altas probabilidades de que si, pero el peor intento es el que no se hace, Francia /Alemania claramente tienen su agenda propia ellos desean que Putin gane, nose cual sera, tal vez son maricones pervertidos y tienen fetiche por los hombres poderosos así sean un calvo enano no lo se...

Alemania / Francia de hecho pareciera que están haciendo todas las gestiones posibles para que Putin se adapte a una economía de guerra, han estado evitando que les apliquen sanciones a los rusos, y es probable que les sigan comprando gas sin querer buscar mercados alternativos, hasta el momento los acontecimientos sugieren que Alemania / Francia seguirán financiando la guerra de Putin 

A mi no me sorprende tanto aquí en Venezuela cuando Maduro paso la aplanadora represiva toda Europa occidental igual, Maduro nos hace una de Pol Pot y Europa occidental tiene la tendencia insana de defender a criminales, esto los de Azov lo calcularon mal con Mariupol en Europa occidental hay mucho apoyo a Putin tanto en la opinión publica como en las altas esferas de poder, les pueden ahorcar ahora en una plaza estilo Hitleriano y Europa occidental no hará nada 

Polonia, Repúblicas Bálticas deben estar muy consientes que ellos son los siguientes en la lista, luego de acabar con Ucrania, así estén en la OTAN eso no les garantiza nada, pues Putin escala, escala, escala nadie le pone un freno, es por eso que los Polacos saben que es tan importante derrotarlo imponerle a Putin una guerra de desgaste no dejar que agarre oxigeno.


¿Que es lo ideal ? 

Derrotar a Putin ya mismo enviando armas pesadas.. Pero para eso se necesita a Occidente Unido y claramente no lo esta este plan no es realista, Francia, Alemania no quieren cooperar, entonces la única alternativa es una guerra larga guerra de desgaste estilo Talibán o PGM la cual puede durar años

PD Irónicamente Maduro recibió sanciones mucho mas duras que Putin ..... ¿Swift que es eso ? Yo no se que carajo es Swift (Lo digo en broma si se que es pero eso en Venezuela existió en tiempos de la prehistoria, Venezuela fue expulsada hace años de esa plataforma y a Putin no lo sacaron del todo solo algunos bancos) .....................


----------



## Fiallo (23 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los del Batallon Azov eran civiles voluntarios los cuales la propaganda cutre rusa quiso pintar como Nazis para así poder robar territorio Ucraniano, lo de que Suecia , Finlandia entren a la OTAN le suda a Putin lo que Putin quiere es hacer mas grande su mapa y en parte lo esta logrando, su expectativa es conservar el corredor terrestre que ha logrado con Crimea y agarrarse todo el mar de Azov para el, esto lo pretende hacer con la complicidad de Alemania, Francia, Turquía, Israel
> 
> Iryna Yurchenko: Este es mi hijo Dimka, un romántico, filósofo, fotógrafo y militar del regimiento "Azov". La televisión rusa intenta retratarlo como un neonazi. Entiendo su intención: desmoralizarlo como persona y patriota, que ama a su familia, amigos y Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Alemania y Francia son un lastre en la guerra contra el turcochino, sobre todo Francia.


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Alemania / Francia de hecho pareciera que están haciendo todas las gestiones posibles para que Putin se adapte a una economía de guerra,



Francia no sé, pero Alemania va a mandar armamento pesado y si es necesario va a reconvertir su economía para terminar con la amenaza existencial rusa.
Ya lo empiezan a ver cómo una cuestión de supervivencia.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Uf! En la búsqueda por los ruskis de mejorar su posición táctica veo que han estirado excesivamente de Popasna hacia Volodymyrivka...
Sería un puntazo para los ucras darles ahora un buen palo, en caso contrario y si se afianzan puede ser convertirse en un bastión y cuanto más se acerquen a Rusia los ataques, más juegan en casa los rusos y se platearía el dilema de bombardear zonas rusas para impedir su abastecimiento... cómo se lo tomaría el putiniano?
Sería posible una guerra en esas condiciones?: Yo te invado pero ni se te ocurra entrar en mi territorio pues será una invasión TUYA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

Es lo que hay, la corrupción moral en la casta politica europea es enorme. El kremlin lleva decadas infiltrandose y colocando a la peor hez humana que te puedas imaginar en puestos clave.

Ahora, la mancomunidad polaco-lituana-cheka esta demostrando una altura moral enorme. Lituania no ha esperado a que el orco le corte el gas:









Lituania cierra el grifo a la energía rusa para no financiar la maquinaria de guerra de Putin


Los países bálticos se han sumado a esta decisión, mientras que el Kremlin sigue amenazando con cortes de suministro como el que han sufrido en Finlandia




www.elconfidencial.com





En mi opinion, es lamentable pero europa no está demostrando ser de fiar a las ex-pacto varsobia para defenderse del ogro, nisiquiera los anglos son fiables y eso que van con medalla de plata; 110 M777 que ha enviado USA es un puñetero TEATRO cuando a mr. campos de exterminio le enviaron 15K aviones de combate entre otra enorme cantidad de manufactura belica.

Tal como lo veo las ex-sovieticas que conocen la verdadera cara del IMPERIO DEL MAL, tienen que empezar a manufacturar misiles de largo alcance continental, si vis pacen para megatones , e involucrarse en que ucrania recupere toda su extension territorial empezando a manufacturar ya enormes cantidades de guerra de las galaxias y dejarse de chorradas. Son pueblos con un gran talento mecanico.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los del Batallon Azov eran civiles voluntarios los cuales la propaganda cutre rusa quiso pintar como Nazis para así poder robar territorio Ucraniano, lo de que Suecia , Finlandia entren a la OTAN le suda a Putin lo que Putin quiere es hacer mas grande su mapa y en parte lo esta logrando, su expectativa es conservar el corredor terrestre que ha logrado con Crimea y agarrarse todo el mar de Azov para el, esto lo pretende hacer con la complicidad de Alemania, Francia, Turquía, Israel
> 
> Iryna Yurchenko: Este es mi hijo Dimka, un romántico, filósofo, fotógrafo y militar del regimiento "Azov". La televisión rusa intenta retratarlo como un neonazi. Entiendo su intención: desmoralizarlo como persona y patriota, que ama a su familia, amigos y Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

*Zelensky aseguró que es extremadamente difícil la situación en el este de Ucrania*


El mandatario precisó que en el Donbás las topas rusas han intensificado sus ataques 










Zelensky aseguró que es extremadamente difícil la situación en el este de Ucrania


El mandatario precisó que en el Donbás las topas rusas han intensificado sus ataques y que las fuerzas de Kiev están disuadiendo la ofensiva




www.infobae.com






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poncio (23 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es lo que yo digo, hagamos una _himbasión_ de Portugal con una Nissan Vanette ochentera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ríase pero hubo un tiempo en que la Policía Militar usaba esa maravilla.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Francia no sé, pero Alemania va a mandar armamento pesado .



Va a mandar chatarra, material dado de baja en sus fuerzas armadas. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

Creo que el rollo ofensivas von mantein y demas no aplican. Rusia perdera la operacion especial  como la perdio alemania con los frentes dando apariencias de estar bien en la PGM.

Es decir, el ejercito ucraniano a lo que tiene que aspirar es a causar EL MAXIMO DESGASTE EXTENSO A LAS LINEAS ENEMIGAS. No es una guerra de conquista territorial porque conquistar territorio es ineficiente en terminos de desgaste, es una guerra de agotar al enemigo aunque no se muevan puerco milimietro las lineas del frente. Es decir muchas veces es mejor no tomar una posicion estrategica siempre que los lemmings esten dispuestos a meter alli lo que sea para defenderlo y quedarte alli asediandolo con artilleria y demas causando un enorme coste al rival para mantenerlo.

Ok si puedes avanzar pues avanzas.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Uf! En la búsqueda por los ruskis de mejorar su posición táctica veo que han estirado excesivamente de Popasna hacia Volodymyrivka...
> Sería un puntazo para los ucras darles ahora un buen palo, en caso contrario y si se afianzan puede ser convertirse en un bastión y cuanto más se acerquen a Rusia los ataques, más juegan en casa los rusos y se platearía el dilema de bombardear zonas rusas para impedir su abastecimiento... cómo se lo tomaría el putiniano?
> Sería posible una guerra en esas condiciones?: Yo te invado pero ni se te ocurra entrar en mi territorio pues será una invasión TUYA


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Va a mandar chatarra, material dado de baja en sus fuerzas armadas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Eso fue al comienzo. Ya están viendo a Rusia como una amenaza existencial. Van a reconvertir su economía y van a aplastar la chulería rusa. 
Es el emergente de estos días. De hecho, las cúpulas militares de USA y Rusia están conversando porque se les va de las manos el control. Alemania quiere jugar fuerte y recuperar su prestigio militar.


----------



## sherlock2003 (23 May 2022)

Aliens, faltan aliens en esta ida de olla


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

a ver yo creo que ucrania ya tendría estar manufacturando o haciendo pruebas de misiles balisticos de 1000km de alcance, que el mundo les ayuda está muy bien, pero tienen que jugar como si no fueran a recivir mas que TEATRO.
Vamos no me parece excesivamente imposible enviar toda la flota del negro a fondo bikini con bob sponja y el sr cangrejo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso fue al comienzo. Ya están viendo a Rusia como una amenaza existencial. Van a reconvertir su economía y van a aplastar la chulería rusa.
> Es el emergente de estos días. De hecho, las cúpulas militares de USA y Rusia están conversando porque se les va de las manos el control. Alemania quiere jugar fuerte y recuperar su prestigio militar.





Pues a mi me da que Alemania va a recordar con nostalgia esos buenos tiempos cuando estaban a bien con Rusia. Cuando tenían gas y petroleo ruso a precio de ganga y no necesitaban gastarse el dinero en un ejército más grande.

No veo que esta guerra beneficie a nadie.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso fue al comienzo. Ya están viendo a Rusia como una amenaza existencial. Van a reconvertir su economía y van a aplastar la chulería rusa.
> Es el emergente de estos días. De hecho, las cúpulas militares de USA y Rusia están conversando porque se les va de las manos el control. Alemania quiere jugar fuerte y recuperar su prestigio militar.





Pues a mi me da que Alemania va a recordar con nostalgia esos buenos tiempos cuando estaban a bien con Rusia. Cuando tenían gas y petroleo ruso a precio de ganga y no necesitaban gastarse el dinero en un ejército más grande.

No veo que esta guerra beneficie a nadie.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver yo creo que ucrania ya tendría estar manufacturando o haciendo pruebas de misiles de medio alcance, que el mundo les ayuda está muy bien, pero tienen que jugar como si no fueran a recivir mas que TEATRO.
> Vamos no me parece excesivamente imposible enviar toda la flota del negro a fondo bikini con bob sponja y el sr cangrejo





Rusia tiene nukes. Ucrania no.

Lo digo porque parece que en nuestros análisis obviamos esta realidad . Como si disponer de armamento nuclear importase un peo.

E importa. Ya lo creo que importa. ¿ porque os pensáis que Estados Unidos no envía tropas ? ¿ porque creéis que aPolonia no envía sus aviones a Ucrania ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero, te envío al ignore porque tus comentarios no me interesan, nunca los leo y se te ve el plumero, chico.
En realidad me molesta tener que buscarte para no leerte, no voy a renunciar a esa opción que nos da el foro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Arnaldo Romero, te envío al ignore porque tus comentarios no me interesan, nunca los leo y se te ve el plumero, chico.
> En realidad me molesta tener que buscarte para no leerte, no voy a renunciar a esa opción que nos da el foro.



Po fale. Ya para cuando se te pase ya sabes donde estoy .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

a putin le acosan fantasmas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 May 2022)

Algo de humor negro sobre los Cagaflawers liberales Europeos occidentales:

*"Eres demasiado radical", "Estás reprimiendo a los partidos políticos", escuchamos que se prohibió un partido comunista después de Maydan. Espero con ansias los valiosos consejos de expertos sobre cómo debemos proteger la cultura y el idioma rusos después de la victoria. Mientras tanto en **#Kherson*



Tumbando el escudo nacional de Ucrania por ser "Nazi" tal cual como lo hicieron los Nazis






Putin se ira de Kherson por las buenas, fue occidente quien lo provoco debemos darle una salida a Puti, le jemos fallaoh a Puti y la salida es que se quede con Kherson

------------------------




JAGGER dijo:


> Francia no sé, pero Alemania va a mandar armamento pesado y si es necesario va a reconvertir su economía para terminar con la amenaza existencial rusa.
> Ya lo empiezan a ver cómo una cuestión de supervivencia.



No lo quieren hacer y dudo que lo hagan en 80+ días no han enviado un carajo pesado solo un puñado de Panzerfausts quien sabe si hasta caducos.

Kyiv pidió a Alemania que entregara Marder IFV. Alemania afirmó que la Bundeswehr necesita los 343 Marders para sí misma. Nuevos informes dicen que la Bundeswehr podría entregar 32 Marders a Ucrania, pero necesitaría entre 9 y 12 meses (!) para repararlos, por lo que no habrá Bundeswehr Marders para Ucrania en 2022.



La industria armamentista alemana dice que podría entregar los IFV de Marder a Ucrania "dentro de unas semanas", pero esto no ha sido aprobado por el gobierno alemán hasta el momento.


el gobierno Alemán ha vetado todas las armas pesadas para no decir todas de Alemania algo pesado en el campo de batalla no se ha visto nada, los checos enviaron este lanzacohetes y esta esparciendo el único lenguaje que los rusos entienden


Si los alemanes no quieren enviar nada pues que no lo hagan pero están financiando la guerra de Putin comprándole gas y están trabajando arduamente junto con los franceses en un alto al fuego para que Putin conserve los territorios que ya invadió

Por otro lado los Los alemanes la empresa Siemens provee a los rusos de los sistemas de comunicación de los blindados y franceses son los que han re-potenciado cientos de tanques rusos este T-90 dañado capturado por los Ucranianos tiene une equipo fabricando en el año 2016 de la empresa Francesa Thales osea después que los rusos se anexaron Crimea, Dombass y tumbaron el avión civil, a pesar de todo eso los franceses le siguieron proveyendo de tecnología a Putin


Los alemanes acabaron con el 20% + de la población Ucrania en la SGM ahora cuando se pueden "Revindicar históricamente" están ayudando a Putin en su esfuerzo de guerra haciéndose los imbéciles, esto es lo que se puede observar hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario.............

USA envía artillería por ser la rama en la que los Ucranianos han sido mas competentes, USA inicialmente envió Javelin, sin embargo en eficiencia este misil no parece haber sido tan buena como se esperaba osea en relación costo - daño infligido al enemigo, yo creo que la artillería Ucraniana ha sido mejor reventando tanques rusos, los Ucranianos parece que mantuvieron en bastante en secreto estas tácticas de artillería hasta el final lo hicieron con drones de Aliexpress y con la empresa Starklink de Elon Musk, los rusos han estado tratando de Hackear Starlink pero hasta el momento han fracasado
 
Elon Musk 0 - Enano Calvo -1

Tanque ruso T-72B + camión Paco logístico Dymitry reventados por drone de Aliexpress, me duele mas el camión paco


Ese método "Casero" se puede usar con quienes ponen música mierdera a todo volumen por la noche


Un mortero gigante ruso (El mas grande del mundo) ha sido reventado Explosión a lo Holywood - Tal vez ya lo colocaron antes pero ver a esas latas arder me relaja 


horas antes la TV rusa había mostrado el mortero gigante disparado, buen final feliz


Solo tienen 10 morteros de esos activos ahora 9, tienen mas de 300 en almacenes "esperando ser actualizados"


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que Alemania va a recordar con nostalgia esos buenos tiempos cuando estaban a bien con Rusia. Cuando tenían gas y petroleo ruso a precio de ganga y no necesitaban gastarse el dinero en un ejército más grande.
> 
> No veo que esta guerra beneficie a nadie.
> 
> ...



Es que ese fue el primer impulso. Ahora están convencidos, vaya uno a saber cómo, que Ucrania es una escala. Rusia tiene planes más ambiciosos. Hoy Ucrania, mañana uno no sabe.
Alemania ya está preparando su maquinaria. Esto va para largo, años.


----------



## Ungaunga (23 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar la secuencia de los hechos?
> 
> el tanque va marcha atrás mientras va soltando un humo blanco . ¿ por que?
> 
> ...



El humo blanco es un sistema de ocultación que tienen los tanques rusos, inyectan el combustible diésel en los gases de escape del motor y sale así. Los tipos sabían que al entrar en la carretera eran un blanco móvil y querían evitar que les dieran con un javelin. Disparan una vez porque han visto algo o para asustar a los hipotéticos misilistas ucros.

No lo consiguen evitar y les dan. Parece que iban con las escotillas abiertas, por lo que tienen alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir a un impacto de misil. Con la explosión los dos ocupantes de la torre salen despedido.

Finalmente y tras moverse sin control un tramo, el conductor salva el pellejo.


----------



## txusky_g (23 May 2022)




----------



## Wein (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que ese fue el primer impulso. Ahora están convencidos, vaya uno a saber cómo, que Ucrania es una escala. Rusia tiene planes más ambiciosos. Hoy Ucrania, mañana uno no sabe.
> Alemania ya está preparando su maquinaria. Esto va para largo, años.



Se le acaba el tiempo a Rusia para aspirar a más de lo que pueda conseguir en Ucrania. Y lo que consiga le va a costar mantener. Los alemanes habrán visto que entre anglos y rusos les querian comer la tostada antes de su independencia energética, con independencia energética ya no hay quien les tosa. militarmente dicen que han fabricado en secreto armas nucleares y ya está.

Cuando acabe la guerra o haya al menos armisticio se sabrá que planes tenían anglos y rusos con Ucrania. Tambien Polonia o Francia

Como la riqueza es relativa los rusos y los anglos podrían aspirar a caer menos que Europa, aunque China sigue creciendo a buen ritmo.

EEUU puede entrar en recesión ya el próximo trimestre.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (23 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Alemania / Francia de hecho pareciera que están haciendo todas las gestiones posibles para que Putin se adapte a una economía de guerra, han estado evitando que les apliquen sanciones a los rusos, y es probable que les sigan comprando gas sin querer buscar mercados alternativos, hasta el momento los acontecimientos sugieren que Alemania / Francia seguirán financiando la guerra de Putin



Francia y Alemania tienen muchas inversiones en Rusia, están jugando a dos bandos descaradamente. Además creo que la industria militar rusa depende en gran medida de ambos también. Qué pensarán obtener a cambio de vender Ucrania a trozos?


----------



## uberales (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Es un tanque ucra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Por eso se medio ve una marca en un lateral...


----------



## paconan (23 May 2022)

El imperio de las mentiras y la propaganda, acusar a otros de nuestras fechorías


Occidente está robando trigo ucraniano, mientras acusa a Moscú de librar una guerra de cereales


----------



## txusky_g (23 May 2022)

Esto solo es de ayer.


----------



## paconan (23 May 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega. 
El día 88 de la guerra, los tanques rusos finalmente entraron en Kiev.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (23 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El imperio de las mentiras y la propaganda, acusar a otros de nuestras fechorías
> 
> 
> Occidente está robando trigo ucraniano, mientras acusa a Moscú de librar una guerra de cereales



Ser periodista en Rusia tiene que ser mucho peor que ser puta, porque al menos las putas hacen un servicio público de cierta utilidad


----------



## neutral295 (23 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ser periodista en Rusia tiene que ser mucho peor que ser puta, porque al menos las putas hacen un servicio público de cierta utilidad



Que bien has descrito a los EEUU de America. Intenta escribir un articulo de economía comunista en EEUU para acabar con los 50 millones de mendigos que tienen, te cortan los cojones sin previo aviso.


----------



## neutral295 (23 May 2022)

No vale, todo lo escrito en inglés es mentira, todo manipulado, jaja. Coge el traductor y me lo pones en ruso que me lo creeré


----------



## Nicors (23 May 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo |


Aquellos que concibieron esta guerra solo quieren una cosa: permanecer en el poder para siempre. Es una de las duras críticas que se recogen en la car




www.elmundo.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo |
> 
> 
> Aquellos que concibieron esta guerra solo quieren una cosa: permanecer en el poder para siempre. Es una de las duras críticas que se recogen en la car
> ...



Si hiciera caso a las palabras de RT ..y las del ministerio ruso de defensa...Ucrania habría perdído más drones de los que hay en el planeta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

emboscada a vdv en jerson


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 May 2022)

Llevo unos cuantos días que no puedo conectarme casi nada al foro, pero intento leeros lo máximo posible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## Cantabrischen lander (23 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se salva un orco



Al vertedero, que es su sitio.


----------



## Nicors (23 May 2022)

Ahora si


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ahora si



Para empezar, destacar el rabo que han tenido aquí los 3 amigos rusos. Y aquí se ve otro de los problemas de los tanques rusos. Solo tienen una marcha atrás, por lo que para huir dan la vuelta al tanque y giran la torreta hacia atrás, dejando expuesta la parte trasera de la barcaza, que es la parte menos blindada. Los tanques occidentales, tienen 2 marchas hacia atrás. Que, si bien no les hace tan rápidos como marca adelante, al menos te da la opción de retirarte dejando la parte frontal de la barcaza, la mas blindada hacia el enemigo.


----------



## pep007 (23 May 2022)

Pero como se ha podido escapar uno???!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 May 2022)

20 años ha aguantado y ha tardado en darse cuenta
Esta es una guerra por recursos para seguir manteniendo la cleptocracia en el poder

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Consejero de Rusia ante las Naciones Unidas en Ginebra ha dimitido. Boris Bondarev: “Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país”





La carta traducida

"Hace mucho tiempo pero aún así. Hoy renuncié al servicio diplomático ruso.
Durante veinte años de mi carrera diplomática he visto diferentes giros en nuestra política exterior, pero nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país como el 24 de febrero de este año". /1
“La guerra de agresión desatada por Putin contra Ucrania, y de hecho contra todo el mundo occidental, no es solo un crimen contra el pueblo ucraniano, sino también, quizás, el crimen más grave contra el pueblo de Rusia…” /2
"con una letra Z en negrita tachando todas las esperanzas y perspectivas de una sociedad libre próspera en nuestro país". /3
"Aquellos que concibieron esta guerra solo quieren una cosa: permanecer en el poder para siempre, vivir en palacios pomposos e insípidos, navegar en yates comparables en tonelaje y costo a toda la Armada rusa, disfrutar de poder ilimitado y total impunidad". /4
"Aquellos que concibieron esta guerra solo quieren una cosa: permanecer en el poder para siempre, vivir en palacios pomposos e insípidos, navegar en yates comparables en tonelaje y costo a toda la Armada rusa, disfrutar de poder ilimitado y total impunidad". /5
"Para lograrlo están dispuestos a sacrificar tantas vidas como sea necesario. Miles de rusos y ucranianos ya han muerto solo por esto". /6
"Lamento admitir que durante todos estos veinte años el nivel de mentiras y falta de profesionalismo en el trabajo del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ha ido en aumento". /7
"Sin embargo, en los últimos años, esto se ha vuelto simplemente catastrófico. En lugar de información imparcial, análisis imparcial y pronósticos sobrios, hay clichés de propaganda en el espíritu de los periódicos soviéticos de la década de 1930. Se ha construido un sistema que se engaña a sí mismo". /8
"El ministro Lavrov es un buen ejemplo de la degradación de este sistema. En 18 años, pasó de ser un intelectual profesional y educado, a quien muchos de mis colegas tenían en tan alta estima..." /9
"¡A una persona que constantemente transmite declaraciones contradictorias y amenaza al mundo (es decir, a Rusia también) con armas nucleares!" /10
"Hoy, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores no se trata de diplomacia. Se trata de belicismo, mentiras y odio. Sirve a los intereses de unos pocos, de muy pocas personas, contribuyendo así a un mayor aislamiento y degradación de mi país". /11
"Rusia ya no tiene aliados, y no hay nadie a quien culpar sino a su política imprudente y mal concebida". /12
"Estudié para ser diplomático y he sido diplomático durante veinte años. El Ministerio se ha convertido en mi hogar y mi familia. Pero simplemente no puedo seguir compartiendo esta ignominia sangrienta, estúpida y absolutamente innecesaria". /13










Thread by @HillelNeuer on Thread Reader App


@HillelNeuer: BREAKING: Russia’s Counsellor to the United Nations in Geneva has resigned. Boris Bondarev: “Never have I been so ashamed of my country.” UN Watch is now calling on all other Russian diplomats at th...…




threadreaderapp.com






Brutalsky comenta la decisión



¿Son conscientes los rusos de que la Operación Militar Especial tendrá consecuencias a largo plazo?


Boris Bondarev, asesor de Rusia ante la ONU en Ginebra, ha dimitido. Trabajó en este puesto durante 17 años. Hizo un llamado a todos los demás diplomáticos rusos en la ONU y en todo el mundo para que sigan su ejemplo moral y renuncien.

Esta es su declaración en inglés que resume los pensamientos y sentimientos de todos los patriotas de Rusia, incluyéndome a mí.
















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

@Kalikatres


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Parece que Putin debe de llevar algun tipo de chaleco antibalas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Los defensores ucranianos eliminaron al sobrino del “héroe” de Rusia, el teniente general Rustam Muradov, al comandante de pelotón Salman Suleymanov de Daguestán


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## ELVR (23 May 2022)

Un par de noticias que he encontrado por ahí. Si alguien quiere abrir un hilo con alguna de ellas, adelante:










El precio del gas natural se hunde ante el reabastecimiento de las reservas europeas


Los depósitos se encuentran llenos a un 42% de su capacidad, en comparación de un 35% en el mismo periodo en 2021




cincodias.elpais.com













Putin será internado en un sanatorio y permanecerá fuera del poder en 2023, según el antiguo jefe de la inteligencia británica


Según Richard Dearlove, Putin terminará ingresado en un centro médico, a raíz de una enfermedad que padece, y no volverá al poder una vez esté fuera.




www.businessinsider.es





Esta última me parece más desinformación que otra cosa.


----------



## Alpharius (23 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No lo quieren hacer y dudo que lo hagan en 80+ días no han enviado un carajo pesado solo un puñado de Panzerfausts quien sabe si hasta caducos.
> 
> Kyiv pidió a Alemania que entregara Marder IFV. Alemania afirmó que la Bundeswehr necesita los 343 Marders para sí misma. Nuevos informes dicen que la Bundeswehr podría entregar 32 Marders a Ucrania, pero necesitaría entre 9 y 12 meses (!) para repararlos, por lo que no habrá Bundeswehr Marders para Ucrania en 2022.
> 
> ...



Yo ya empiezo a tener mi teoría sobre por qué Macron está continuamente intentando salvarle el culo a Putin, y por qué el alemán está poniéndole todas las pegas posibles en todo a los ucranianos.

Al principio uno podía pensar que Macron estaba en campaña cuando empezó todo esto y que reuniéndose con Putin podría representar el papel de gran estadista para ganar puntos en las elecciones que tenía. Y que Scholz estaba acojonado con que Rusia les pudiera cortar el gas. Pero empiezo a pensar que la cosa va por otro sitio. Me da que Paris y Berlin temen que al bloque de países del este liderados por Polonia se les sume una Ucrania saliendo de la guerra no demasiado mal parada, y que entrando en la UE, haga piña y refuerce la posición de los polacos.
Ahora mismo son Francia y Alemania los que cortan el bacalao en Europa, y ya hemos visto los rifirrafes que hay entre Bruselas, Polonia y Hungría. Si al bloque oriental se le uniera una Ucrania desarrollándose y poniéndose al nivel de sus vecinos, alemanes y franceses podrían perder la hegemonía política dentro de la UE. El centro de gravedad que está en Alemania se desplazaría hacia oriente. Y por eso me huele que al francés y al alemán les interesa que Ucrania salga tocada y desmembrada y Rusia con capacidad para seguir dando por culo en la zona.
Vídeo de hace un año:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

¡Kherson espera, la ayuda no está lejos!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Tachankas del ejército ucraniano - Mk. Se instalaron 19 lanzagranadas automáticos Mod 3 de 40 mm en camionetas y ahora están siendo utilizados por las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Los ucranianos supuestamente mataron al general de división Kanamat Huseevich Botashev en el derribo del avión.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Putin sobrevivió a un intento de asesinato hace dos meses - Kyrylo Budanov, jefe de inteligencia de defensa de Ucrania


----------



## moncton (23 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que Putin debe de llevar algun tipo de chaleco antibalas



O una bolsa de colostomia...


----------



## duncan (23 May 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

️️ Llamamiento de la brigada 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al traidor Zelensky y a toda la comunidad mundial

Militares de la 58.ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania leyeron un llamamiento al presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky. No pueden ir a la batalla. Los comandantes huyeron, no hay BC ni comida.

Los soldados y oficiales no quieren ser carne de cañón.

Se excluye cualquier puesta en escena, todas estas personas con los rostros abiertos.










Работает Горшенин!


❗️⚡️Обращение 58 бригады ВСУ к предателю Зеленскому и всему мировому сообществу Военнослужащие 58-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ зачитали обращение к президенту Украины Зеленскому. Они не могут идти в бой. Командиры сбежали, БК и еды нет. Солдаты и офицеры не хотят быть пушечным мясом. Какая-либо...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Limón (23 May 2022)

Gracias a los que manteneis actualizado el hilo.
Arriba Europa!!
Viva Ucrania!!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

El Reino Unido ha estado entrenando a soldados ucranianos en sistemas de artillería británicos en el Reino Unido. Ucrania pronto recibirá un envío de sistemas de artillería británicos.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Lo último de Yago:



Cojonudo. 

Zelenski cifra entre 50 y 100 los muertos ucra diarios y por alguna razón que desconocemos, Yago da la cifra por buena. No contempla si quiera la posibilidad de que mienta, algo que en una guerra va de oficio.


Ese es el nivel de análisis de Yago.

Es decir, da por buenos todos los datos que le llegan de los medios otanicos y ucras y luego se permite asegurar que los datos facilitados por los rusos no son fiables.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (23 May 2022)

Corralito a la vista?, información sin confirmar






*Las autoridades rusas están tratando de resolver los problemas asociados con la congelación de los activos del Banco de Rusia por parte de las autoridades estadounidenses y el incumplimiento posterior.*



*Límite de retiros de efectivo de cajeros automáticos por un monto de no más de 50,000 rublos por mes a partir del 01/06/2022*
*Prohibición de terminación anticipada de depósitos*


"Mañanas de febrero" publica sin cambios el documento firmado hoy por Elvira Nabiullina. Está dirigido a los participantes del mercado de valores y limita el límite de retiro, prohíbe la terminación anticipada de depósitos y algunas sorpresas más. Este documento (y debe admitir que esto es exclusivo) fue compartido con nosotros por una fuente cercana a la dirección del Banco Central. Lo siguiente es una cita.

“En relación con las dificultades temporales esperadas el 27 de mayo de 2022 para cumplir con las obligaciones financieras internacionales que surgieron como resultado de las acciones ilegales y criminales del liderazgo de los EE. UU. para destruir la economía de la Federación Rusa y la negativa a aceptar pagos de socios extranjeros , así como debido a la falta de pago por parte del Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa de cupones de eurobonos (código de identificación de seguridad internacional RU000A1034K8; RU000A0JWHA4), el Banco de Rusia recomienda encarecidamente los siguientes cambios en la política regular con respecto al Banco VTB (PJSC) y el Banco de Crédito de la Sociedad Anónima Pública de Moscú (en adelante, las instituciones de crédito), como organizaciones clave que llevan a cabo operaciones sobre el pago de pensiones, asistencia financiera y salarios a los empleados de las instituciones presupuestarias.

Basado en el Artículo 74 de la Ley Federal "Sobre el Banco Central de la Federación de Rusia (Banco de Rusia)" (modificado el 30 de diciembre de 2021 N 484-F3, que limita la emisión de depósitos a plazo a un monto que no exceda 1 millón de rublos por mes, aprobar un límite en los retiros de efectivo de los cajeros automáticos por un monto de no más de 50,000 rublos por mes, a partir del 01.06.2022, para prohibir la terminación anticipada de los depósitos, y también para establecer la tasa máxima sobre los depósitos al nivel de dos tercios del tipo de interés medio aritmético correspondiente al plazo y moneda del depósito.

Con base en el artículo 24 de la Ley Federal “Sobre Bancos y Actividades Bancarias” (modificada el 01.04.2022 N 77-FZ), obligar a estas instituciones de crédito a realizar los ajustes apropiados a los planes para restablecer la estabilidad financiera, incluida la provisión de restricciones en el pago de dividendos, satisfacción de requisitos partícipes de entidades de crédito, realización de pagos de compensaciones e incentivos.

Estas recomendaciones están diseñadas principalmente para ser utilizadas como material administrativo y de procedimiento para la Administración del Presidente de Rusia con el fin de organizar y controlar de manera efectiva la crisis financiera esperada debido a dificultades temporales para cumplir con las obligaciones financieras internacionales y la implementación de medidas preventivas de estabilización para clave entidades de crédito del sector público.

Se recomienda que esta carta sea enviada a los titulares de las instituciones de crédito para evitar una reacción negativa de los participantes del mercado financiero.”

_Presidente del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa E. S. Nabiullina._









Центробанк готов прибегнуть к паническим мерам на фоне приближающегося дефолта, — источник, близкий к руководству ЦБ, предоставил «Утру Февраля» эксклюзивный документ - Утро Февраля


Российские власти в пожарном порядке пытаются решить проблемы, связанные с замораживанием активов Банка России властями США и последующим дефолтом. Лимит на снятие наличных средств с банкоматов в размере не более 50 000 рублей в месяц начиная с 01.06.2022 года Запрет досрочного прекращения...




utro02.tv


----------



## Nicors (23 May 2022)

La destrucción del material ruso en Ucrania podría perjudicar el interés de algunos de los mejores clientes de Moscú. – Galaxia Militar


Las imágenes de vehículos destrozados y abandonados, víctimas de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú, están poniendo en duda la calidad y la fiabilidad del material militar de fabricación rusa.




galaxiamilitar.es





Rusía se va a quedar sin exportar armamento y sin poder fabricar nuevos cazas de combate.


----------



## uberales (23 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La destrucción del material ruso en Ucrania podría perjudicar el interés de algunos de los mejores clientes de Moscú. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> Las imágenes de vehículos destrozados y abandonados, víctimas de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú, están poniendo en duda la calidad y la fiabilidad del material militar de fabricación rusa.
> ...



La cantidad de producto que va a dejar de vender por culpa de esta guerra... Han demostrado vender muy mal producto...


----------



## gargamelix (23 May 2022)

Los que creen que una paz en la que Ucrania ceda territorios a Rusia será estable están equivocados.

El mantenimiento de esos territorios y su integración en Rusia precisan de la continuidad de un discurso político interno muy concreto para justificar todo y será continuista del actual, incluso radicalizado. Seguirá vivo el ultranacionalismo expansionista y seguirán manteniendo vivos en Rusia todos los elementos discursivos y agravios con los que justifican esta conquista. Inevitablemente seguirán más follones.

Los que exijan a Ucrania que ceda territorios por paz deben explicar como piensan arreglar eso, porque el rearme sin fin de Europa y Rusia no es garantía de paz ni una situación ideal, viviremos en una guerra fría muy tensa con una radicalización interna en Rusia bastante fuerte.

Que Rusia no consiga territorios es la única posibilidad de que Rusia cambie políticamente y aunque no lo garantiza, lo otro sí garantiza más conflictos futuros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los que creen que una paz en la que Ucrania ceda territorios a Rusia será estable están equivocados.
> 
> El mantenimiento de esos territorios y su integración en Rusia precisan de la continuidad de un discurso político interno muy concreto para justificar todo y será continuista del actual incluso radicalizado. Seguirá vivo el ultranacionalismo expansionista y seguirán manteniendo vivos en Rusia todos los elementos discursivos y agravios con los que justifican esta conquista. Inevitablemente seguirán más follones.
> 
> ...



Si lo de ceder territorios le funcionó muy bien a cierto primer ministro inglés en el 39


----------



## gargamelix (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si lo de ceder territorios le funcionó muy bien a cierto primer ministro inglés en el 39



Es un caso parecido.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

*¿Qué llevó a Zelenski a ceder en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería*

Ahora Kiev pone una condición: "Sin el regreso de los soldados, no pueden comenzar las negociaciones". La solución podía estar en un posible intercambio de soldados de Azov con Viktor Medvedchuk, el oligarca ucraniano amigo de Putin


Probemos con los turcos". Abrumado por la pesadilla de la acería, presionado por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que *Volodimir Zelenski* no dormía noches enteras. *En Chernihov habían impreso las vallas publicitarias: "Esperemos a nuestros héroes en casa". *En _Change.org_ había comenzado una petición de las esposas de los soldados de Azov, un millón de firmas, para que "una figura internacional" interviniera para mediar. Pero hacía semanas que no había ni una sola luz en esos sótanos: *"Era imposible desbloquear la situación por medios militares* -explica Zelenski-, había que apoyarse en la diplomacia".

¿Cual? La primera apertura, explica una fuente diplomática europea, se produjo con una llamada telefónica en la mañana del 8 de mayo. *Los rusos habían dicho finalmente que sí al corredor de la ONU y a la Cruz Roja*, para sacar al menos a las mujeres, los niños y los ancianos del *Azovstal*.

Ahora se trataba de salvar el pellejo de los militares: no solo *Azov*, también la *Brigada 12 de la Guardia Nacional*, la* 36 de la Infantería de Marina*, la lucha contra el terrorismo, los agentes de los servicios Sbu, los policías, los guardias fronterizos, los voluntarios... todos los que estaban atrapados peleando ahí abajo.

Cuando suena el teléfono esa mañana, es la llamada que Zelenski estaba esperando. Al otro *lado está el líder histórico de los tártaros de Crimea*, Mustafa Dzhemilen, que se sienta en la Rada de Kiev. Es buen amigo de *Erdogan*, lleva días pidiéndole al presidente turco que encuentre una vía de escape: un barco para sacar a los sitiados de ese infierno. Dzhemilen tiene un mensaje del Kremlin para los ucranianos, filtrado a través de Ankara: *debe ser Zelenski quien dé la orden de rendición a Azov, dicen los rusos, solo así se podrá desbloquear la situación.*

"No tenemos horas -advierte Dzhemilen-, tenemos segundos". Sin embargo, falta poco para el 9 de mayo. Para las celebraciones de *Putin* en la Plaza Roja. Para el aniversario de la victoria soviética sobre el nazismo. Para el día en que todo el mundo mire hacia *Moscú*. Y no es posible, piensa *Zelenski*, dar tal anuncio a los rusos: el presidente ucraniano pide que sigan resistiendo dentro de la acería. Sólo un poco. Así que se puede hacer: él personalmente dará la orden de entrega.

*Los mediadores*
El papel de los *turcos*. La presión de los *israelíes* y los *franceses*. La intervención de los* suizos*, que acaban de reabrir la embajada en *Kiev *y quieren acoger una especie de conferencia de paz en julio. Y probablemente, una llamada telefónica decisiva de los estadounidenses.

"La liberación fue acordada con los socios occidentales", dice Zelenski, para evitar la muerte segura de "cientos" (dicen los ucranianos) o "miles" (2.439, precisan los rusos) de soldados encerrados durante *82 días en los 11 kilómetros cuadrados de la siderúrgica* más grande de Europa.

Ahora que ha terminado, las televisiones del Kremlin muestran las esvásticas tatuadas de *Azov* y las *águilas de Hitler*, para minimizar el punto muerto militar al que las diecisiete brigadas de *Putin *se han visto obligadas por un puñado de resistencia. Y la retórica de *Kiev* también transforma la rendición en evacuación -"son nuestras Termópilas"-,

*Las presiones*
Pero la pregunta sigue siendo *¿qué llevó a Zelenski a rendirse?* ¿Y a cambio de qué? El 8 de mayo seguía pendiente de las peticiones al secretario general de la ONU, *Antonio Guterres*. Y solo el 10 de mayo, una semana antes de la solución, los rusos habían bombardeado la planta siderúrgica *38 veces en un día*. El día 12, el embajador de *Ucrania* ante la ONU había apelado desesperadamente al derecho internacional humanitario. El día 13 se produjo el alegato público de tres expresidentes ucranianos, *Petro Poroshenko*, *Viktor Yushchenko* e incluso el impopular *Leonid Kuchma*, "el amigo de Moscú".

El día 14, la ministra Iryna Vereshchuk dijo que sólo se evacuaría a unas 60 personas atrapadas... Y d*e repente, hace cuatro días, Zelenski se dio por vencido: "Necesitamos héroes vivos", dijo.*

No aguantó más la presión de algunos de sus soldados, explica la fuente diplomática, que incluso se mostraron dispuestos a lanzar una ofensiva "sensacional y muy simbólica" sobre* Azovstal*. *El presidente dio por perdida a Mariupol *-"El 90% de nuestros pilotos de helicópteros que intentaron llevar ayuda a la acería murieron" - y no tenían ganas de continuar con el tira y afloja.

No se sabe cómo lo digirieron quienes apoyaron a los héroes. Predomina el ala de los que no aceptan rendiciones, ni siquiera negociaciones: "No conozco otras fronteras que las de la independencia de 1991", aclara el jefe de la inteligencia militar, *Kyrylo Budanov*.

Los Azov siguen su destino en las prisiones rusas,* Zelenski *dice "los llevaremos a casa". Un intercambio con *Viktor Medvedchuk*, quizás, el oligarca ucraniano amigo de Putin que fue detenido hace más de un año, desatando la ira del Zar. O un intercambio de prisioneros de guerra: en los ocho años de la batalla por Donbás, es en lo único en lo que Moscú y Kiev siempre han llegado a un acuerdo.









¿Qué llevó a Zelenski a ceder en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería


"Probemos con los turcos". Abrumado por la pesadilla de la acería, presionado por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que Volodimir Zelenski no dormía noches enteras. En...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

*Starbucks saldrá de Rusia después de casi 15 años*
Starbucks ha anunciado este lunes que abandonará el mercado ruso después de casi 15 años. La cadena de café se une a McDonald's Corp para marcar el final de la presencia de algunas de las principales marcas occidentales en el país.

*Starbucks, con sede en Seattle, tiene 130 tiendas en Rusia, operadas por su licenciatario Alshaya Group, con casi 2000 empleados.* De momento no opta por la venta de sus activos a un grupo local, como sí ha hecho la cadena de hamburgueserías.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

*El Consejero de Rusia ante la ONU en Ginebra dimite: "Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país" *

*La ONU hace ahora un llamamiento al resto de diplomáticos rusos en las Naciones Unidas para que sigan su ejemplo moral y renuncien.*

El Consejero de Rusia ante la ONU en Ginebra, *Boris Bondarev*, ha dimitido de sus funciones por la invasión de Ucrania ordenada por Vladimir Putin el pasado 24 de febrero. *"Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país"*, dice el consejero en una declaración escrita enviada a los medios. 


"Durante veinte años de mi carrera diplomática he visto diferentes giros de nuestra política exterior, pero nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país como el 24 de febrero de este año. La guerra desatada por Putin contra Ucrania, y de hecho contra todo el mundo occidental, no es solo un crimen contra el pueblo ucraniano, sino también, quizás,* el crimen más grave contra el pueblo de Rusia.* Con una letra Z en negrita ha tachado todas las esperanzas y perspectivas de una sociedad libre próspera en nuestro país", dice el diplomático


Bondarev acusa a los promotores de la guerra de querer perpetuarse en el poder y de no importarle la vida de sus conciudadanos. "Aquellos que concibieron esta guerra solo quieren una cosa: *permanecer en el poder para siempre,* vivir en palacios pomposos e insípidos, navegar en yates comparables en tonelaje y costo a toda la Armada rusa, disfrutar de poder ilimitado y total impunidad", acusa. 



"Para lograrlo están* dispuestos a sacrificar tantas vidas como sea necesario*. Miles de rusos y ucranianos ya han muerto solo por esto", denuncia.


El diplomático afea también el comportamiento de su país a nivel internacional en los últimos años y señala directamente al ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sergey Lavrov: "Lamento admitir que durante estos veinte años el nivel de mentiras y falta de profesionalismo en el trabajo del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ha ido en aumento. En lugar de información imparcial, análisis imparcial y pronósticos sobrios, hay clichés de propaganda en el espíritu de los periódicos soviéticos de la década de 1930. S*e ha construido un sistema que se engaña a sí mismo. *El ministro Lavrov es un buen ejemplo de la degradación de este sistema". 









El Consejero de Rusia ante la ONU en Ginebra dimite: "Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país"


La ONU hace ahora un llamamiento al resto de diplomáticos rusos en las Naciones Unidas para que sigan su ejemplo moral y renuncien.




www.elespanol.com






Para Bondarev, hoy, "el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores no se trata de diplomacia", "se trata de belicismo, mentiras y odio". "Sirve a los intereses de unos pocos, de muy pocas personas, *contribuyendo así a un mayor aislamiento y degradación de mi país*", concluye.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania liberaron 24 asentamientos, - Zaluzhny


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si lo de ceder territorios le funcionó muy bien a cierto primer ministro inglés en el 39



Nadie le pide a Ucrania que ceda territorios. Rusia ya los está conquistando militarmente .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

El vehículo blindado canadiense Roshel Senator ya está al frente. La máquina tiene un cuerpo de acero y vidrio, capaz de resistir disparos de armas calibre 50.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Nadie le pide a Ucrania que ceda territorios. Rusia ya los está conquistando militarmente .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Lo cual es totalmente ilegal..


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Nuestros soldados del 57º OMPBR están destruyendo Kadyrovites y mercenarios rusos en la región de Lugansk. El video muestra las pérdidas sufridas por una unidad rusa al intentar realizar una ofensiva.


----------



## ghawar (23 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

Liman asaltado por las tropas aliadas ….












Работает Горшенин!


Штурм Лимана. Удар ТОСом по складу боеприпасов. @sashakots




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 May 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



En Liman los rusos les están dando pal pelo a los ucra. La toma de la localidad es la llave para arrancar la pinza norte que cierre de una vez el caldero.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (23 May 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos desatados amenazando a todo el mundo, quizás las cosas no vayan tan bien como quisieran

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: la directora de RT, Margarita Simonyan, predice que Rusia ganará contra Ucrania o "las cosas terminarán mal para toda la humanidad". Simonyan, quien estudió en los EE. UU., les dice a los rusos que deberían alegrarse de que sus hijos nunca estudiarán en Occidente.




Esto es para siempre, acostúmbrate a esta nueva vida.
Para siempre? no hay nada para siempre
















Algunos parece que no se tragan la píldora y la propaganda aunque les pueda costar la cárcel

Esta valiente mujer se pronunció públicamente en #Moscow . "Ahora estamos solos. Todo el mundo nos odia. Y tienen razón... Me quitan la pensión, entonces sealo Encarcelame - entonces eso es todo... En principio. ahora ya no tenemos nada que perder.” HÉROE.


----------



## OBDC (23 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



En la versión interactiva se ven hasta los cráneos de los tripulantes que estaban a bordo. Increíble nivel de detalle.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Putin será internado en un sanatorio y permanecerá fuera del poder en 2023, según el antiguo jefe de la inteligencia británica
> 
> 
> Según Richard Dearlove, Putin terminará ingresado en un centro médico, a raíz de una enfermedad que padece, y no volverá al poder una vez esté fuera.
> ...



La viruela del mono!
Fijo. Le han dado demasiado por el culo por meterse en una guerra que creía ganada a paseo militar.


----------



## César Borgia (23 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (23 May 2022)




----------



## Tales. (23 May 2022)

Los cheerleaders de Putin no dejan de sorprendernos con su capacidad de análisis y su visión futuro, de ayer en el hilo oficial: 



> Perdona, luego leo a ver qué dicen el Pravda y Russia Today al respecto.
> 
> Barcos no, pero mañana te adelanto que la OTAN va a anunciar que le manda este juguete nuevo a los ucros:
> 
> ...



Respuesta de nuestro estimado conforero @Trajanillo : 



> Coño ya sabes lo que va a anunciar la OTAN. Foreros todos tenemos un insider de la OTAN en Burbuja, si es que no nos falta de ná..





> Bueno tan creíble como los Harpoon, a ver si nos creemos que los rusos se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados si les empiezan a hundir barcos, porque uno puede pasar pero más, lo dudo



Y casualmente hoy se anuncia esto: 

 

Que no os quepa duda que esto es una jugada maestra de Putin para, ya sí que sí poder atacar a un navío OTAN cuando toda su flota este haciendo gloglogloglo en el fondo del Mar Negro


----------



## lowfour (23 May 2022)

El jefe de la inteligencia Ukra dice que Putin fue asaltado hace dos meses, en un intento de asesinato que fracasó









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada


Prueba



hdlgp.com


----------



## Visrul (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Cojonudo.
> Zelenski cifra entre 50 y 100 los muertos ucra diarios y por alguna razón que desconocemos, Yago da la cifra por buena. No contempla si quiera la posibilidad de que mienta, algo que en una guerra va de oficio.
> Ese es el nivel de análisis de Yago.
> Es decir, da por buenos todos los datos que le llegan de los medios otanicos y ucras y luego se permite asegurar que los datos facilitados por los rusos no son fiables.
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Lo que no entiendo, sin animo de polemizar y lo pregunto por curiosidad es, ¿por qué cuando los medios son rusos, todo lo que dicen les parece en general verdad, sin analizar la posibilidad de que estén mintiendo o metiendo propaganda?
O sea, se dan por buenos los datos de medios rusos o personas afines o prorrusas y se consideran no fiables las de los ucranianos.
Para entendernos, el mismo caso pero al revés.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Los operadores de SSO de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania conocen muchas formas de mantener a los rusos en vilo. Vídeo de cómo en las hábiles manos del operador SSO un pequeño dron con munición ligera provoca un pánico considerable en las posiciones de los ocupantes en el distrito de Severodonetsk.Como resultado del ataque, 4 rusos recibieron el estatus de "buenos"


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

El camino de Bakhmut a Lysychansk. Viajar entre las dos ciudades se ha vuelto increíblemente peligroso ya que la artillería rusa abre fuego contra todo lo que se mueve.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Además de los tanques T-72 y los IFV BVP-1 ya entregados, la República Checa donará helicópteros de ataque, así como sistemas de cohetes y tanques adicionales a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Cojonudo.
> 
> Zelenski cifra entre 50 y 100 los muertos ucra diarios y por alguna razón que desconocemos, Yago da la cifra por buena. No contempla si quiera la posibilidad de que mienta, algo que en una guerra va de oficio.
> 
> ...



Es una cifra plausible la de 50-100 muertos/día en una guerra, es algo bajo para un conflicto de esta intensidad y la cifra real casi seguro que es mayor que eso (2-3x). No dista mucho de lo que daba Rusia, que creo recordar que admitían 1500 muertos a las 2 semanas, eso es un ritmo de ~100 muertos/día (luego la realidad es que es una cifra inferior a la real).


----------



## podemita medio (23 May 2022)

*Rusia envía tanques de última generación T-90M que caen en combate por “falta de coordinación” con las tropas*









Rusia envía tanques de última generación T-90M que caen en combate por “falta de coordinación” con las tropas


Al grito de ¡hurra! salía este 17 de mayo un nuevo lote de tanques T-90M Breakthrough (Descubrimiento) de la fábrica de la empresa pública rusa Uralvagonzavod, situada en la ciudad de Nizhny Tagil. En una ceremonia divulgada por la agencia oficial de noticias rusa TASS, se destacó que se...




www.epe.es


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Nadie le pide a Ucrania que ceda territorios. Rusia ya los está conquistando militarmente .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Y te vas al ignore.
Motivo: mamapolla chechena.
La medida entra en rigor a las 1700 hora de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Mensaje emitido electrónicamente, favor de no contestar.


----------



## Casino (23 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver yo creo que ucrania ya tendría estar manufacturando o haciendo pruebas de misiles balisticos de 1000km de alcance, que el mundo les ayuda está muy bien, pero tienen que jugar como si no fueran a recivir mas que TEATRO.
> Vamos no me parece excesivamente imposible enviar toda la flota del negro a fondo bikini con bob sponja y el sr cangrejo.




Joder, con misiles de mil kilómetros de alcance se puede bombardear Moscú desde Kiev. Estaría bien pero no va a suceder.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Las VSRF en 2022, pareciera q desconocen lo q es el despliegue táctico, el fuego de supresión, el fuego de flanco, o base de fuego en pre despliegue. Y lo peor es q esto lo suben ellos como ejemplo de algo 'bueno'. No quisiera ver sus momentos malos.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

El Servicio Federal de Inteligencia de Alemania (BND) proporcionó recientemente un informe de 7 páginas a varios ministerios federales, que concluye que varios neonazis y extremistas de derecha rusos están actualmente sirviendo en las filas de las fuerzas rusas involucradas en el guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Los numerosos incendios en la imagen de satélite de Liman dan una idea de la escala del bombardeo de la artillería rusa. Solo disparan a las plazas, borran la ciudad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

La táctica de arrarsarlo todo y luego asaltar las ruinas..


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Mira ese ataúd... barato como en una película del oeste, tirado en unos bancos. Estoy seguro de que no querían que nadie mirara dentro. Funeral de Shamil Gayazetdinov en algún lugar de Rusia.

Aparentemente hay escasez de ataúdes en Rusia... Sino no me puedo explicar como a un hombre que ha dado la vida por su país, se le entierra en un "ataúd" como ese, hecho de tablas y retales


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Aparentemente, se trataría de las primeras imágenes del obús autopropulsado francés Caesar en acción en manos El video, como todas las "primeras veces" tiene una calidad de mierda De ser cierto, excelente noticia, aunque 10 o 12 SPG parecen una cifra muy escasa


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Las madres de los marineros desaparecidos en el Moskva dijeron a Novaya Gazeta que se les ofrece firmar voluntariamente documentos en los que se afirma que sus hijos "murieron a consecuencia del accidente" en aguas neutrales.









Новая газета. Европа


Говорим как есть. Пишем о происходящем в России, Украине и Европе. Новости, аналитика, мнения экспертов, специальные репортажи и журналистские расследования.




novayagazeta.eu


----------



## Casino (23 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los que creen que una paz en la que Ucrania ceda territorios a Rusia será estable están equivocados.
> 
> El mantenimiento de esos territorios y su integración en Rusia precisan de la continuidad de un discurso político interno muy concreto para justificar todo y será continuista del actual, incluso radicalizado. Seguirá vivo el ultranacionalismo expansionista y seguirán manteniendo vivos en Rusia todos los elementos discursivos y agravios con los que justifican esta conquista. Inevitablemente seguirán más follones.
> 
> ...




Incluso que los pierda. Primaveras de republiquetas y sorteo de Konigsberg para Alemania, Polonia, quien sea antes que los orcos.
El apoyo de los rusos a Putín evidencia que hay que darles una colleja tal que les parta el cuello.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no sé si será agosto
> 
> lo que sí sé (bueno, intuyo, que saber, no sé nada), es que están procurando desgastar todo lo posible a los rusos al mínimo coste posible (especialmente en vidas)
> 
> ...



Entonces no contempla el envío de más BTG por parte de los rusos?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 May 2022)

Ellos lo intentan una y otra vez, pero la chulería les sirve de poco, ya se les conoce.

Militares españoles en la frontera de Putin: los F-18 han salido doce veces para interceptar aviones rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 May 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Ponte tú la Sputnik mientras sintonizas el RetardedToday, que al parecer sólo sabes escupir sus mentiras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me refiero a que, mientras todos están entretenidos con "lo malos que son los rusos" se sigue consolidando la dictadura de la OMS, nos quieren imponer "hambrunas", restricciones energéticas e Hiperinflación.

Esto no es "la casta" ni nada por el estilo.

Esto es una simple Guerra regional que nos intentan vender como "una cruzada" para que estemos distraídos de lo importante.

¿Se me entiende mejor así?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 May 2022)

Rusos continúan huyendo y pierde sus pantuflas a su estilo.


----------



## txusky_g (23 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ellos lo intentan una y otra vez, pero la chulería les sirve de poco, ya se les conoce.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068229



ondia!!!!! Eso son Laredo y Santoña


----------



## Casino (23 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Esto es lógico, los ucranianos tampoco tienen lo necesario para la logística de avituallamiento de combustible y municiones para la explotación de una ruptura del frente en su contraofensiva. 
Ellos necesariamente son los primeros que lo saben, posiblemente por eso han empezado en el norte, porque en esas zonas boscosas lo que sin duda puede funcionar y generar un caos monumental son tácticas de infiltración con grupos de alta movilidad, es posible, y especulo, que para esto estén empleando todos los vehículos ligeros que tienen, incluidas esas bicicletas eléctricas de las que se reían los follaputines. 
Pero el caos generado por la infiltración va a demorar o incluso impedir una respuesta organizada de los orcos, permitiendo que se asiente y pertreche la contraofensiva y una vez asentada y con nuevos suministros dar otro arreón. 
No va a ser rápido, pero los movimientos parecen lo suficientemente vigorosos como para dar al traste con toda la "ofensiva" de los orcos.

Ahora vuelvo al bar, que está pagando rondas el camarada okupa priede.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mira ese ataúd... barato como en una película del oeste, tirado en unos bancos. Estoy seguro de que no querían que nadie mirara dentro. Funeral de Shamil Gayazetdinov en algún lugar de Rusia.
> 
> Aparentemente hay escasez de ataúdes en Rusia... Sino no me puedo explicar como a un hombre que ha dado la vida por su país, se le entierra en un "ataúd" como ese, hecho de tablas y retales



Lo han hecho con las tablas de un palet. Al fin y al cabo es un ataud acorde a los méritos de su corta vida de invasor.


----------



## Turbamulta (23 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mira ese ataúd... barato como en una película del oeste, tirado en unos bancos. Estoy seguro de que no querían que nadie mirara dentro. Funeral de Shamil Gayazetdinov en algún lugar de Rusia.
> 
> Aparentemente hay escasez de ataúdes en Rusia... Sino no me puedo explicar como a un hombre que ha dado la vida por su país, se le entierra en un "ataúd" como ese, hecho de tablas y retales



Eso parece un embalaje de transporte, igual está el ataud dentro quien sabe.

Los ataudes militares de las guerras de Afganistan y Chechenia eran de chapa de zinc.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

es tecnologia que tiene 60 años 



Casino dijo:


> Joder, con misiles de mil kilómetros de alcance se puede bombardear Moscú desde Kiev. Estaría bien pero no va a suceder.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

se derriban e ya, la proxima se lo pensaran 2 veces antes de hacer trompos en espacio aereo OTAN



Kalikatres dijo:


> Ellos lo intentan una y otra vez, pero la chulería les sirve de poco, ya se les conoce.
> 
> Militares españoles en la frontera de Putin: los F-18 han salido doce veces para interceptar aviones rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068229


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Con la que se avecina, el proyecto es muy interesante, acabo de insertarlo en Ping Thread para leerlo mas tarde desde el iPad.



¿Qué es la barbaridad esa de imagen de tu firma? 

(Te pregunto ensuciando el hilo porque veo que no se te puede escribir en el perfil ni mandar MP)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

Orcos liberando el dombas

Por permitir mucho menos a Chamberlain se le ha meado sin cuartel todo el sector opinion occidental. Ahora las mismas plumas hacen_ JIJI JAJA, hay que darle una salida a puding._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 May 2022)

hace falta mucha mas M777 y afines


----------



## Wein (23 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Joder, con misiles de mil kilómetros de alcance se puede bombardear Moscú desde Kiev. Estaría bien pero no va a suceder.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Moscu está a tiro de scud de 400 Km desde Ucrania


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, sin animo de polemizar y lo pregunto por curiosidad es, ¿por qué cuando los medios son rusos, todo lo que dicen les parece en general verdad, sin analizar la posibilidad de que estén mintiendo o metiendo propaganda?
> O sea, se dan por buenos los datos de medios rusos o personas afines o prorrusas y se consideran no fiables las de los ucranianos.
> Para entendernos, el mismo caso pero al revés.





Para entendernos : mienten todos . En esta guerra hay que coger todas las informaciones con pinzas, y desde luego , de lo que se trata es de extraer con ojo crítico toda la información posible .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, sin animo de polemizar y lo pregunto por curiosidad es, ¿por qué cuando los medios son rusos, todo lo que dicen les parece en general verdad, sin analizar la posibilidad de que estén mintiendo o metiendo propaganda?
> O sea, se dan por buenos los datos de medios rusos o personas afines o prorrusas y se consideran no fiables las de los ucranianos.
> Para entendernos, el mismo caso pero al revés.





Para entendernos : mienten todos . En esta guerra hay que coger todas las informaciones con pinzas, y desde luego , de lo que se trata es de extraer con ojo crítico toda la información posible .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es una cifra plausible la de 50-100 muertos/día en una guerra, es algo bajo para un conflicto de esta intensidad y la cifra real casi seguro que es mayor que eso (2-3x). No dista mucho de lo que daba Rusia, que creo recordar que admitían 1500 muertos a las 2 semanas, eso es un ritmo de ~100 muertos/día (luego la realidad es que es una cifra inferior a la real).




Pues claro que una cifra de 50-100 muertos es una cifra plausible. Y 200 muertos al día también. Yo solo señaló que Yago traga con cualquier dato proveniente de Ucrania obviando que se trata de una fuente poco confiable .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y te vas al ignore.
> Motivo: mamapolla chechena.
> La medida entra en rigor a las 1700 hora de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> Mensaje emitido electrónicamente, favor de no contestar.





Me parece fatal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

el arnaldo es tan gilipollas como el arnaldo otegui


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las VSRF en 2022, pareciera q desconocen lo q es el despliegue táctico, el fuego de supresión, el fuego de flanco, o base de fuego en pre despliegue. Y lo peor es q esto lo suben ellos como ejemplo de algo 'bueno'. No quisiera ver sus momentos malos.



Están los de la revista Ejercitos, desde su butaca, diciendo como tienen que hacer los soldados , viendo un puto vídeo.

Joer, gente que no ha hecho ni la mili .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Servicio Federal de Inteligencia de Alemania (BND) proporcionó recientemente un informe de 7 páginas a varios ministerios federales, que concluye que varios neonazis y extremistas de derecha rusos están actualmente sirviendo en las filas de las fuerzas rusas involucradas en el guerra en Ucrania.




Pues claro. Nada mejor que tapar la captura de una unidad militar ucra conocida por ser nazi , que sacar las pajas mentales de soldados rusos , uno en una unidad, otro en otra, etc.

Detecto lo que es la propaganda a la primera.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Servicio Federal de Inteligencia de Alemania (BND) proporcionó recientemente un informe de 7 páginas a varios ministerios federales, que concluye que varios neonazis y extremistas de derecha rusos están actualmente sirviendo en las filas de las fuerzas rusas involucradas en el guerra en Ucrania.




Pues claro. Nada mejor que tapar la captura de una unidad militar ucra conocida por ser nazi , que sacar las pajas mentales de soldados rusos , uno en una unidad, otro en otra, etc.

Detecto lo que es la propaganda a la primera.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esa localidad, Toshkivka, donde al parecer se combate, se encuentra en la otra orilla del rio Donetsk…












Toshkivka · Lugansk, Ucrania, 93280


Lugansk, Ucrania, 93280




goo.gl





No queda claro si los aliados han cruzado el río o se trata de una finta desde la dirección de Lugansk.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esa localidad, Toshkivka, donde al parecer se combate, se encuentra en la otra orilla del rio Donetsk…












Toshkivka · Lugansk, Ucrania, 93280


Lugansk, Ucrania, 93280




goo.gl





No queda claro si los aliados han cruzado el río o se trata de una finta desde la dirección de Lugansk.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La administración Biden considera enviar fuerzas de operaciones especiales a Ucrania para proteger la embajada de EE. UU. en Kiev


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Me da que muchos rusos van a tener accidentes...

El asesor del Ministro del Interior de Ucrania dice que ya han creado el análogo ucraniano del Mossad para perseguir y castigar a los criminales de guerra rusos dondequiera que se escondan.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Todo un batallón del ejército de la RPD no quiere continuar la lucha. "Estamos cansados y con la moral baja"


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Instructores de Nueva Zelanda entrenarán al ejército ucraniano para trabajar con obuses L119


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La táctica de arrarsarlo todo y luego asaltar las ruinas..




Otra no hay. Stalingrado, Hué, Leningrado, etc 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





¿ 209 aviones derribados ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos continúan huyendo y pierde sus pantuflas a su estilo.



Por favor, la propaganda no aporta nada al hilo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 May 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (24 May 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (24 May 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Gracias a los que manteneis actualizado el hilo.
> Arriba Europa!!
> Viva Ucrania!!



Y Viva Occidente!


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> ¿ 209 aviones derribados ?



204, no sabes leer?


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 May 2022)

Según este informe la cosa está jodida en Severodonetz










La battaglia di Severodonetsk: i russi avanzano nel Donbass – Analisi Difesa







www.analisidifesa.it


----------



## César Borgia (24 May 2022)

Hay que desnazificar Rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Hay que desnazificar Rusia.



Estos son nazis buenos.


----------



## Nicors (24 May 2022)

Putin hijoputa muere ya.


Wein dijo:


> Moscu está a tiro de scud de 400 Km desde Ucrania



Los su57 también llegan.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

MLRS checo RM-70 Vampiro


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

CNN: Imágenes satelitales parecen mostrar barcos rusos cargando grano ucraniano en Crimea. Las imágenes de satélite del 19 y 21 de mayo de Maxar Technologies muestran dos barcos con bandera rusa en el puerto de Sebastopol cargando lo que parece ser grano ucraniano robado.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

El canal ruso Telegram General SVR afirma que Putin fue operado en medio de la noche entre el 16 y el 17 de mayo. No dice qué cirugía, pero otros rumores afirman que fue cáncer de abdomen. Supuestamente, Putin estuvo fuera del alcance del 17 al 19 de mayo para todos menos para N. Patrushev.



Al parecer, Putin sigue siendo débil. Su supuesta primera reunión real fue el 23 de mayo con Lukashenka, de quien se confía para guardar silencio, pero Putin no se veía bien en su video. No sabemos si esto es cierto, pero parece creíble y no tenemos mejor información.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (24 May 2022)

Los rusos reconstruyendo BTGs con T-62...

Parece que el mítico stock de decenas de miles de tanques ya no da más de si


----------



## txusky_g (24 May 2022)

las wunderwaffen de los rusos, poco waffen y nada wunder:









El gran problema de los misiles rusos en Ucrania


Según los expertos norteamericanos y los datos de la guerra de Ucrania, algunas de las armas fantásticas de Rusia no son tan fantásticas como nos vendía Vladímir Putin




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

A Putin se le revuelve el gallinero, todo depende de como acabe la invasión de ucrania



Activistas indígenas de Rusia, que representan a seis movimientos nacionales, han anunciado la creación de la Liga de Naciones Libres, una plataforma política para la descolonización de los pueblos indígenas en Rusia y la adquisición de la soberanía de cada nación. 


*Liga de Naciones Libres: activistas indígenas de Rusia lucharán por la independencia de Moscú*

Activistas indígenas de Rusia, que representan a seis movimientos nacionales, han anunciado la creación de la *Liga de Naciones Libres* , una plataforma política para la descolonización de los pueblos indígenas en la Federación Rusa y la adquisición de la soberanía de cada nación.

Con el estallido de la guerra ruso-ucraniana el 24 de febrero de 2022, muchos ciudadanos rusos de naciones indígenas han sido atraídos, consciente o inconscientemente, a las filas del ejército ruso. Sin embargo, la mayoría están allí porque están tratando de escapar de la horrible pobreza que experimentan en casa y ven a las fuerzas armadas como la mejor o, en muchos casos, la única forma de mejorar sus tristes vidas.

*Fondo*


Según su constitución, la Federación Rusa está dividida en 85 sujetos federales, 22 de los cuales son repúblicas. Las repúblicas son divisiones administrativas creadas originalmente como estados nacionales para representar áreas de etnia no rusa. La etnia indígena que da nombre a la república se denomina nacionalidad titular. Sin embargo, debido a décadas de migración rusa, cada nacionalidad no es necesariamente la mayoría de la población de una república.

Durante sus largos años en el poder, Vladimir Putin ha puesto en marcha varias reformas de centralización que erradicaron paulatinamente toda la autonomía que tenían las repúblicas, con la excepción de Chechenia. Se abolieron todos los acuerdos bilaterales y, en la práctica, todo el poder recae en el gobierno federal central.

De hecho, algunos expertos creen que Rusia ha dejado de ser una federación.



https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/05/24/indigenous-activists-of-russia-create-the-league-of-free-nations/


----------



## txusky_g (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El canal ruso Telegram General SVR afirma que Putin fue operado en medio de la noche entre el 16 y el 17 de mayo. No dice qué cirugía, pero otros rumores afirman que fue cáncer de abdomen. Supuestamente, Putin estuvo fuera del alcance del 17 al 19 de mayo para todos menos para N. Patrushev.
> 
> 
> 
> Al parecer, Putin sigue siendo débil. Su supuesta primera reunión real fue el 23 de mayo con Lukashenka, de quien se confía para guardar silencio, pero Putin no se veía bien en su video. No sabemos si esto es cierto, pero parece creíble y no tenemos mejor información.



Tiene pinta que esta guerra es porque Putin, antes de morirse, quería dejar cerrada la_ solución final al problema ucraniano_.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos reconstruyendo BTGs con T-62...
> 
> Parece que el mítico stock de decenas de miles de tanques ya no da más de si



Ley hace muchos años, que, durante el mandato de Yanukovich, Rusia firmo una importante venta de tanques a la India y ofreció a Ucrania la venta de piezas de repuesto a la India. Yanukovich le dijo a Putin que no podían hacer eso, ya que la industria militar de Ucrania estaba en las últimas. A lo que Putin le pregunto que para que quería Ucrania los miles de tanques que tenia almacenados, que sacaran los motores, etc y se los vendieran a India como repuesto. Yanukovich lo hizo. Ese fue uno de los grandes problemas que tubo Ucrania en 2014, miles de chasis de tanques vacíos y prácticamente ninguno operativo. Me da a mi que Putin le ofreció desmantelar los tanques almacenados a Yanukovich, porque los rusos es precisamente lo que estaba haciendo. En vez de fabricar nuevos para exportar, se dedicaron a repintar y afinar un poco los miles de tanques almacenados para estafar a los Indios (Y a cualquier otro país al que le hayan vendido chatarra estos últimos 30 años).


----------



## Turbamulta (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Eso lo había en España en la posguerra, los "fusiles de pastor", abrían los cartuchos para quitarles carga porque se usaba como arma para caza furtiva a corta distancia fundamentalmente. Además algunos les quitaban la bala y les ponían un tapón con guijarros y resina de pino para hacer de perdigones para cazar conejos.

Además es curioso porque alguno que he visto era también un Mosin de los que les vendieron a la República.


----------



## moncton (24 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ley hace muchos años, que, durante el mandato de Yanukovich, Rusia firmo una importante venta de tanques a la India y ofreció a Ucrania la venta de piezas de repuesto a la India. Yanukovich le dijo a Putin que no podían hacer eso, ya que la industria militar de Ucrania estaba en las últimas. A lo que Putin le pregunto que para que quería Ucrania los miles de tanques que tenia almacenados, que sacaran los motores, etc y se los vendieran a India como repuesto. Yanukovich lo hizo. Ese fue uno de los grandes problemas que tubo Ucrania en 2014, miles de chasis de tanques vacíos y prácticamente ninguno operativo. Me da a mi que Putin le ofreció desmantelar los tanques almacenados a Yanukovich, porque los rusos es precisamente lo que estaba haciendo. En vez de fabricar nuevos para exportar, se dedicaron a repintar y afinar un poco los miles de tanques almacenados para estafar a los Indios (Y a cualquier otro país al que le hayan vendido chatarra estos últimos 30 años).



El mercado vintage...


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

Brutalsky y algunas reflexiones interesantes, muy acertado en algunas
El papel del hijo de Biden?
La corrupción en la UE y la compra de voluntades por parte de Putin?


¿Qué sigue para Rusia después de la invasión de Ucrania?


En un meme popular, dos adultos, Hitler y Stalin, caminan alrededor del pequeño Putin y aparentemente le explican las cuerdas de ser malvado.

Una imagen más honesta tendría a Joe Biden, Emmanuel Macron, Olaf Sholtz y docenas de líderes del Mundo Libre ante ellos reuniendo a un ex oficial de la KGB un poco amargado con complejo de inferioridad que eventualmente terminaría matando a decenas de miles de sus vecinos y sus propias tropas, con su acuerdo tácito.

Cuanto más pienso y analizo los datos concretos sobre la guerra en Ucrania, más me queda claro que la administración de Joe Biden, en asociación con los líderes de la UE, estaba dispuesta a vender Ucrania a Putin a cambio de encubrir las fechorías de Hunter y obtener algo de información. beneficios como los campos de gas del Ártico.

La inteligencia estadounidense sabía la fecha exacta de la invasión de Ucrania desde que Putin les avisó. Putin recibió el visto bueno de Xi, un asentimiento descontento de Joe Biden, y se abalanzó para terminar el trabajo que había comenzado en 2014.

Aunque las tropas rusas aún estaban a veinte millas del palacio del presidente en Kiev, Joe Biden ordenó a Zelensky, cuatro veces nada menos, que se subiera a un avión y abandonara el país. Una vez que el comandante en jefe abandonara el campo de batalla, el ejército ucraniano desmoralizado se rendiría.

Simultáneamente, el Pentágono emitió rápidamente declaraciones de que el ejército ucraniano no tenía ninguna posibilidad contra el todopoderoso ejército ruso a pesar de que los especialistas militares de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido habían estado entrenando a soldados ucranianos durante años.

Debería haber ido según el plan: Ucrania se rinde, Rusia retrocede hasta 2014, instala a un expresidente títere temporal, Viktor Yanukovich (que se relajó en Minsk en ese momento), y el próximo año un referéndum popular tomaría posesión del oligarca ucraniano títere del Kremlin. Medvechuk.

Fue un ganar ganar. Para los EE. UU.: deshacerse de Ucrania de la misma manera que Biden lo había hecho con Afganistán, y si hubiera una guerra partidista en los próximos años, péguenlo al oso, si no, la paz con Putin significa que todo sigue igual, mientras que para Putin una anexión tan grande sería lo han convertido en presidente de la Unión Soviética resucitada y han restaurado permanentemente sus calificaciones en picada debido a la pandemia de Covid mal manejada.

En otras palabras, había que hacer esa operación militar especial. Y Biden estaba listo para tirar a Ucrania debajo del autobús.

Por supuesto, no hubo victoria para la Ucrania independiente, pero eso no preocupaba a ninguna de las partes.

¿Qué salió mal? Dos cosas.

El primero es Vladimir Zelensky. Ex capitán del club de comedia ucraniano 95th Quarter, actuó en el espectáculo ruso KVN, donde fue víctima de un juego de poder y no pudo ganar el premio mayor que fue para el equipo que había pagado para tenerlo.

Zelensky regresó a Ucrania y comenzó su propio proyecto de club de comedia y luego realizó una gira por Rusia vendiendo los derechos de transmisión a KVN por millones de dólares.

Zelensky tuvo una experiencia de primera mano de que era posible combatir la corrupción con ingenio. Ya era rico gracias a su negocio de televisión y no estaba interesado en participar en juegos de corrupción política de alto riesgo en el momento en que asumió la oficina.

Y, obviamente, nadie lo tomó en serio, un tonto comediante judío, ni los rusos ni los estadounidenses. Todos esperaban que renunciara y huyera con el rabo entre las piernas. Y contra todo pronóstico, no lo hizo.

La guerra, no una operación militar especial, para apoderarse de Ucrania en tres días, había comenzado.

La segunda cosa que salió terriblemente, terriblemente, terriblemente mal fue la intensa cobertura que la guerra ha recibido de los medios de comunicación liberales desde el principio, pero más importante aún, la reacción de los televidentes estadounidenses y europeos que vieron en sus teléfonos cómo eran los blancos. siendo baleados, sus bloques de apartamentos pulverizados, niñas de nueve años violadas. Reaccionaron en masa, abrieron sus corazones a los ucranianos, que claramente eran los buenos, y exigieron la acción de sus políticos.

Mientras tanto, Biden y los líderes clave de la UE se demoraron en enviar armas pesadas a Ucrania para que el ejército ucraniano no pudiera montar una contraofensiva y derrotar a Putin.

El canciller alemán dijo que no hay blindaje para los tanques y los obuses, que es como decir que mi arrendador alemán, que ha pensado en cada pequeño detalle de este apartamento, se olvidó de tener puertas. Y cuando Polonia quiso enviar aviones de combate, Estados Unidos lo vetó.

Después de tres meses de guerra, el poderoso ejército estadounidense que se enorgullece de su logística ha enviado solo noventa y un obuses ligeros a Ucrania.

¿Que pasa con eso? Biden y Shultz sabotean deliberadamente los envíos de armas pesadas a Ucrania, al principio, esperando que Rusia actúe de manera conjunta y gane la guerra, y luego para asegurarse de que nunca se lleve a cabo un tribunal de guerra.

Están aterrorizados por lo que Putin y su círculo íntimo contarían en La Haya a jueces independientes: la corrupción masiva que ha tenido lugar entre Rusia y los líderes de la UE y EE. UU. a lo largo de los años. él daría nombres. Esto sería millones de veces peor que un juicio de Jeffrey Epstein.

La misma razón por la que Joe Biden había salido de Afganistán de una manera tan desorganizada y desordenada, dejando atrás todo el cableado y el equipo para cubrir el largo rastro de corrupción.

¿Hay buenos chicos excepto, obviamente, los ucranianos?

Sí. Todas las buenas personas del mundo que han ayudado a los refugiados ucranianos y han brindado apoyo moral al curso ucraniano.

Los británicos lo han hecho bien. Aunque algo infantil y excéntrico en su comportamiento, Boris Johnson ha ayudado generosamente a Ucrania con armas y no le dijo a Zelensky y su ejército que se retiraran. Los británicos también los ayudaron a hundir el crucero Moskva. Sí, era su trabajo y sus misiles. Aparte, creo que los británicos tenían razón al abandonar la UE, una institución burocrática corrupta que promueve el estatismo.

Los polacos han sido nada menos que heroicos: se ofrecieron a enviar aviones de combate a Ucrania, recibieron a la mayor parte de los refugiados y se mantuvieron justo al lado de Ucrania.

Y todos los países que no ceden a las exigencias del Kremlin y se niegan a comprar gas a Rusia, como Bulgaria.

Biden, Macron y Shultz están tan hundidos en el pantano de la corrupción que no pueden evitar jugar a la realpolitik como si todavía viviéramos en el siglo XX. Quieren arrastrar al mundo de regreso a la Guerra Fría, donde cada bando se beneficia enormemente de tener el mundo dividido en dos mitades, y todos los gastos militares e industriales están justificados y no necesitan ser auditados.

Ucrania ha sido configurada para perder, y solo sus voces los ayudan a continuar, presionar a los políticos para que actúen y no darse por vencidos para ser arrollados por los poderes futuros.

Los líderes corruptos occidentales, muchos de ellos viejos, se sientan encima de las instituciones democráticas que aún logran detenerlos, pero dales tiempo a esos viejos y ellos también los destruirán y convertirán a sus países en autocracias perversas, al igual que Rusia.

Cuando los occidentales hablan de la revolución en Rusia, deberían ser conscientes de que ellos también tienen que iniciar una revolución en casa.

Los neoliberales han secuestrado tantos países y los han desangrado. Todos ustedes deberían estar haciéndose más ricos y, en cambio, se están empobreciendo.

De alguna manera, todos nosotros, occidentales y rusos, debemos encontrar la fuerza para mirar más allá de la propaganda y las divisiones externas, y trabajar para crear una sociedad mejor y más justa en la que seríamos felices para que la habitaran nuestros hijos, una sociedad donde el dinero no es un Dios para adorar, donde la corrupción endémica no es la piedra angular del cimiento podrido.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## favelados (24 May 2022)

El primer video que veo del SB 300 en acción, poco más que una cagadita de paloma sobre el T72 ruso.. por una vez los rusos estaban más seguros dentro que encima


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

A este paso reabrirán gulags en Siberia

De Vladimir Osechkin, http://Gulagu.net : "El límite de ocupación para todos los centros de detención preventiva del Servicio Penitenciario Federal en #Moscow es de 8.999 personas. Sin embargo, en la actualidad casi 12.000 personas están recluidas en las celdas de los centros de detención preventiva de Moscú,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

La 45.a brigada de artillería separada destruyó un grupo de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Nicors (24 May 2022)

Para el recuerdo antes de la destrucción de los bandidos rusos.


----------



## EGO (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La horda es la horda.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y algunas reflexiones interesantes, muy acertado en algunas
> El papel del hijo de Biden?
> La corrupción en la UE y la compra de voluntades por parte de Putin?
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. El artículo son elucubraciones a posteriori que inducen a pensar que a EEUU y a la UE les beneficiaba una caída rápida de de Ucrania, tirando además de los clichés que utilizan los prorusos sobre los negocios del hijo de Biden (argumento que tambien utilizaba el subnormal de Trump allá por finales de marzo cuando en Bucha los rusos andaban haciendo rusadas). Son argumentos además totalmente falsos. Los días previos al comienzo de la guerra recuerdo un discurso de Biden diciendo alto y claro que no les iban a dejar sólos (a los ucranianos) con bastante rotundidad. Y cualquiera que recuerde o que tire de hemeroteca, verá que las condenas de ambos bloques (del propio Biden o de Borrell, por ejemplo) los primeros días fueron de lo más beligerante que he oido en mi vida, mezcla de impotencia y ganas de arrasar a todo lo que oliera a ruso.

Justifica la corrupción rusa argumentando que tambien la hay en occidente (Otro cliché más) y sigue atacando a los neoliberales acusandoles de ser los verdaderos causantes de todos los males de occidente (otra vez otro cliché).

Para mi el artículo es mierda y propaganda y no hay otro final a esto que la vuelta a las fronteras anteriores a la anexión de Crimea y el pago de fuerte indemnización a Ucrania por todo el destrozo realizado. Cualquier salida que no sea esa es procastrinar la solución a este conflicto


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Un T72 y 2 BMP de botin. No está mal,


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

62M de barriles dando vueltas buscando compradores, tendrán que aplicar mayores descuentos

*Reuters informó de un número récord de petroleros con petróleo ruso no reclamado*

La agencia internacional de noticias Reuters publicó una historia que dice que alrededor de 62 millones de barriles del crudo Urals, el buque insignia de Rusia, están en barcos en el mar. Este número se llama registro. Los comerciantes no han podido encontrar compradores para este aceite, a pesar de sus mejores esfuerzos.

Los datos de la empresa de análisis de energía Vortexa, como se señala en el informe, sugieren que este volumen de petróleo crudo de los Urales en el agua es tres veces el promedio antes del inicio de la operación especial. Y esto a pesar de que la exportación de petróleo ruso por mar en mayo cayó un 15%, a 6,7 millones de barriles por día.









Reuters сообщило о рекордном числе танкеров с невостребованной российской нефтью


Международное новостное агентство "Рейтер" опубликовало материал, в котором говорится, что около 62 миллионов баррелей флагманской российской сырой нефти марки Urals находятся на судах в море




www.mk.ru






Hay petroleros en el mar con una cantidad récord de petróleo de los Urales rusos: 62 millones de barriles. Los comerciantes están tratando de encontrar compradores para el petróleo, pero nadie está dispuesto, informa Reuters.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

*Ucrania estrena en el frente la artillería suministrada por Occidente: "Es como pasar del tren de vapor al coche eléctrico"*
*Ucrania *ataca las posiciones rusas con los sistemas de artillería occidentales recién incorporados, ha confirmado un portavoz militar ucraniano. Los combates continúan en gran parte del este y el sur de *Ucrania*, y gran parte de los combates se manifiestan en enfrentamientos de artillería de largo alcance entre los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano.

Hasta ahora, *Ucrania *utilizaba en gran medida obuses heredados de la época soviética. Pero en las últimas semanas, los sistemas de artillería de última generación suministrados a *Ucrania *por países extranjeros, incluidos los *M777* estadounidenses, han llegado a la línea del frente.

*Washington *y *Europa *han destinado miles de millones de euros en armamento para ayudar a *Ucrania* a repeler la invasión del ejército ruso, que está mejor equipado que el suyo.

"En nombre de los hombres que ahora usan el *M777*, diría que es como pasar de un tren de vapor a un coche eléctrico", afirma el capitán *Dmytro Pletentchuk*, de la administración militar de *Mykolaiv*. Informa Afp


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

*Polonia pedirá seis baterías de misiles Patriot más en su rearme ante la guerra en Ucrania*
*Polonia* tiene la intención de comprar seis baterías de *misiles Patriot* adicionales, ha informado el martes el ministro de Defensa del país, mientras el miembro de la *OTAN *fortalece su ejército después de la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*.

*Varsovia *ha prometido aumentar su gasto en defensa al 3% del producto interno bruto (PIB) y más del doble del tamaño de su ejército para disuadir cualquier posible ataque. "He firmado una carta de solicitud de seis baterías *Patriot* con radares omnidireccionales, lanzadores y un suministro de misiles", ha escrito *Mariusz Blaszczak* en Twitter.

Polonia ya tiene dos baterías Patriot. Informa Reuters


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

* Ucrania prepara una contraofensiva para expulsar a Rusia de Jersón y cercarla en el Dniéper *
*Las tropas de Zelenski estarían en disposición de mandar al frente sur hasta 32 batallones tácticos divididos en tres grupos estratégicos.*

Mientras las tropas rusas se preparan para cerrar la pinza sobre *Sievierodonetsk* y *Lisichansk* ampliando sus conquistas desde Popasna, y comienzan por fin un sangriento asalto a Limán, *Ucrania oscila entre la defensa cerrada y la posibilidad de una contraofensiva*. Aunque la gran mayoría de armamento y suministros recibidos desde Occidente a lo largo de estos días ha ido a los distintos frentes por pura necesidad y sin la formación ni la integración suficiente, otra parte se ha ido quedando en la retaguardia, organizando a su alrededor distintos batallones que ya estarían dispuestos a entrar en acción.

Según informa la revista _Ejércitos_, auténtica referencia informativa en esta contienda, siguiendo fuentes extraoficiales, Ucrania estaría en disposición de mandar al frente sur hasta 32 batallones tácticos divididos en tres grupos estratégicos. El primero marcharía al frente de Mikolaiv, a escasos kilómetros de la capital de Jersón, con la idea de expulsar a los invasores de uno de los puertos clave del Mar Negro y *recuperar el terreno perdido durante los primeros días de la guerra*. Los otros dos, ligeramente más al este (Krivvi Rih y Pervomaiske) tendrían la misma intención: ir empujando a las tropas rusas al otro lado del río Dniéper y liberar, por lo tanto, su desembocadura.
Este rumor coincide con la supuesta intención rusa de iniciar su propia ofensiva desde Jersón para consolidar sus posiciones en la zona y podría convertir el sur de Ucrania en una nueva zona de intensos combates tras un mes y medio de relativa tranquilidad. No parece casualidad que estos movimientos lleguen justo cuando más intenso es el bloqueo por mar de los alimentos ucranianos por parte de los barcos rusos, amenazando con una hambruna a nivel global.






Un tanque ucraniano patrulla las calles de Bakhmut, en la región de Donetsk. Reuters
*Consolidar Dnipro y Zaporiyia*
Convertir el río Dniéper en una frontera natural sería un avance importantísimo para Ucrania, que consolidaría, de ese modo, gran parte de sus posiciones previas al 24 de febrero. Recordemos que, tras la retirada del ejército ruso de las inmediaciones de Kiev y de buena parte de la provincia de Járkov, las verdaderas ganancias de la 'Operación militar especial' iniciada por *Vladimir Putin* se centran sobre todo en el sur y en limitadas partes del Donbás, donde sí, el ejército ruso ha avanzado y ha conquistado varias aldeas, llegando incluso al puerto de Mariúpol, pero a un coste en vidas y material bélico absolutamente enloquecido.
Al empujar a las tropas rusas hacia el otro lado del Dniéper, *Ucrania acerca el frente al puerto de Melitopol* y, en general, al sur de la región de Zaporiyia, cuya capital, que descansa precisamente junto al curso del río, sigue en manos locales. Asimismo, asegura la defensa de la ciudad industrial de Dnipro, uno de los puntos clave de la economía ucraniana y nudo de comunicaciones en el traslado de suministros desde el oeste al frente del Donbás.





Situación actual de los movimientos de tropas en Ucrania. 
Sería, además, una manera de probar el nuevo armamento y la nueva organización de cara a misiones más duras en el futuro. Si, tras meses de entrenamiento, Ucrania no es capaz de llevar a cabo esta contraofensiva con éxito, sería una pésima noticia y condenaría al ejército de *Volodimir Zelenski* a asumir un rol defensivo durante el resto de la contienda salvo implosión económica o militar rusa.
*¿Refuerzos al Donbás?*
Con todo, es lógico que surjan dudas acerca de la distribución de estos nuevos batallones. *El acceso al Mar Negro es vital para Ucrania*, como lo es la defensa de Odesa y de las mencionadas ciudades del Dniéper que resistieron los primeros ataques rusos. Ahora bien, es cierto que la guerra no se está decidiendo allí y que, incluso en lo que se puede considerar una decisión ofensiva se esconde en realidad un movimiento defensivo: proteger la parte del país que, en realidad, a Putin no le interesa tanto.
No falta quien califica este planteamiento como de "poco útil" o "gesto de cara a la galería" cuando las ciudades de *Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk están a punto de convertirse en nuevas Mariúpol* dentro de la región de Lugansk. ¿No deberían mandarse allí los refuerzos? ¿No serían de mayor utilidad? La misma pregunta podría hacerse con el saliente sur de Izium, incluyendo la ciudad de Limán, sometida durante este lunes a intensos bombardeos y donde se han vivido los primeros escarceos de infantería.

Situación actual de los movimientos de tropas en Ucrania. 
Las dudas son legítimas y apuntan a dos explicaciones totalmente opuestas: puede ser que Ucrania prefiera no reforzar el frente del Donbás porque ya tenga confianza total en las tropas desplegadas en la zona. De momento, *han resistido estos tres meses sin apenas ceder posiciones* y cuentan con la experiencia de los ocho años de guerra anteriores contra las milicias prorrusas. Son cuerpos expertos, de élite, que conocen a las mil maravillas la orografía y los pequeños recovecos de la lucha por cada milímetro de una carretera. De hecho, mandar allí batallones desde otras zonas con otro armamento y otra formación podría provocar un desorden que no es el que ahora mismo precisa la situación.





Un soldado ucraniano monta guardia en un pueblo cercano a Jersón. Europa Press
*Hacia una guerra de desgaste*
También puede ser lo contrario, por supuesto. Puede que Ucrania sea consciente de la enorme dificultad que supone defender Lugansk y Donetsk y hasta cierto punto dé ambas regiones por perdidas... pero no quiera bajo ningún concepto que Rusia se plante en una mesa de negociación con otros territorios bajo la manga. Al ritmo actual de ocupación y conociendo las limitaciones logísticas y numéricas del ejército ruso, solo tomar Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk puede tomar semanas. Avanzar hacia Sloviansk y Kramatorsk y ocuparlas sería cuestión de meses.
Eso no va a cambiarlo ninguna contraofensiva ni ningún refuerzo. *Lo que necesita ahora mismo Ucrania es mantener las líneas de suministro*. Esa es la clave. No permitir que Rusia complete la pinza en Lugansk desde Popasna ni ceder Limán sin oponer suficiente resistencia como para que el enemigo se piense dos veces el ataque directo a Kramatorsk y Sloviansk. Aún quedan ayudas y armas por llegar a Ucrania y estos son sólo los primeros batallones de muchos que podrían estar preparándose.
El asunto es saber si llegarán a tiempo y cuál es el ritmo de reemplazo que puede permitirse Rusia. Aproximadamente el 40% de los soldados que empezaron la invasión están ya muertos, capturados o heridos de consideración. Sin una movilización general como la que se extendió este mismo domingo en Ucrania ni la capacidad armamentística para hacer esa movilización eficaz, lo normal es que el ejército de Putin, Gerasimov y Dvorsikov vaya encontrando cada vez más dificultades para mantener unos avances ya de por sí bastante escasos. *Aguantar el desgaste es ahora mismo el reto de los dos ejércitos*.









Ucrania prepara una contraofensiva para expulsar a Rusia de Jersón y cercarla en el Dniéper


Las tropas de Zelenski estarían en disposición de mandar al frente sur hasta 32 batallones tácticos divididos en tres grupos estratégicos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

#Britain considera enviar buques de guerra a #BlackSea para escoltar y proteger a los barcos que transportan granos de #Ukraine - The Times.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

El reportero francés 
@Malbrunot
para 
@Le_Figaro
dice: “Rusia ha perdido 28.000 soldados en tres meses de guerra en Ucrania, según estimaciones de la DGSE, los servicios de inteligencia exterior franceses, confiesa un agente. 'Es una auténtica berezina', añade nuestra fuente”


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

*El misterio de los incendios en centros estratégicos rusos: ¿por qué tantos accidentes?*
Desde el comienzo de la guerra, las llamas han engullido varias plantas. Si no es culpa del enemigo, son disfunciones vergonzosas: a menudo el estado guarda silencio

Sólo otro pequeño fuego, el último de una serie que empieza a ser larga. Este sábado por la mañana, las llamas que se desarrollaron en una central eléctrica del* Instituto Central de Aero-Hidrodinámica Zhukovsky*, en la región de *Moscú*, se extendieron a apenas 30 metros cuadrados. Sin hacer mucho daño, pero creando una densa columna de humo difícil de ignorar incluso para los medios de comunicación de la capital, que de hecho se vieron obligados a informar de ello.
Como de costumbre, a partir de aquí todo es una incógnita. *Algunos medios internacionales evocaron de inmediato otro incidente más ocurrido en un objetivo estratégico ruso*, aunque para que conste debe recordarse que *Zhukovsky* es ahora una vieja gloria. Lejos de ser el principal centro aeroespacial ruso, *el Centro inaugurado hace más de un siglo*, que de 1935 a 1947 llevó el nombre del obrero modelo Alexey Stachanov, *hoy es un lugar en teoría dedicado a probar prototipos de submarinos y aviones*, que en los últimos años años se ha dedicado al desarrollo de helicópteros de alta velocidad.
No es el Cabo Cañaveral ruso, seguramente no habrá sido un gran incendio, pero *es cierto que es la sexta vez que se produce un episodio similar en lugares que tienen cierta importancia estratégica*, aunque formal.
El mes pasado fue el turno del centro industrial* Korolyov*, también en las afueras de *Moscú*, que alberga numerosas plantas relacionadas con la producción de energía y componentes aeroespaciales, entre ellas el *Russian Science Center* dedicado al desarrollo de cohetes y naves espaciales, y *RKK Energija*, o la empresa que se ocupa de actividades relacionadas con los vuelos espaciales, y antes se produjeron otros dos incendios en el *Instituto de Investigación de Defensa Aeroespacial de Tver*, el más dañado, y otro casi simultáneo en la planta química *Dmitrievsky de Kineshma*, con la que colabora estrechamente el Ministerio de Defensa.
Y *cada vez, desde el exterior se atribuye a estos episodios una importancia casi simbólica*. Incluso ayer, las imágenes del incendio fueron mostradas con cierta satisfacción por diversas redes sociales ucranianas, que las consideraron como prueba de una acción de sabotaje en curso en territorio ruso, teoría también adelantada por algunos invitados de los habituales tertulias propagandísticas, que en su tendencia a nunca dar noticias negativas, *prefieren culpar al enemigo invisible en lugar de reconocer el mal funcionamiento de los ganglios vitales del estado ruso*.
Siempre faltará la contraprueba, así que puedes decir cualquier cosa. Lo que sucede en Belgorod, con las extrañas explosiones que se suceden en la ciudad a tan solo 39 kilómetros de* Ucrania*, entra dentro del canon de una guerra fronteriza secreta de baja intensidad.
Sin embargo, estos son hechos diferentes. La única vez que se tiró de los pelos para comentar uno de estos episodios, *el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, se había limitado a decir que no se descartaba ninguna hipótesis, y eso bastaba para validar las interpretaciones más dispares*. A finales de abril pasado, el incendio que destruyó el* Instituto de Defensa Aeroespacial de Tver* fue dado cuenta por los medios estatales de las consecuencias del escándalo que había envuelto a los líderes del organismo, acusados de contratar "almas muertas", personas que trabajaban con el fin de obtener salarios reales. Una estafa de 300 millones de rublos, casi 4 millones de euros, que a alguien le hubiera gustado apagar con fuego.
La diversidad de objetivos posibles, cuya importancia suele ser amplificada por los medios occidentales, hace muy difícil dar crédito a la existencia de un escenario al estilo iraní, con centrales nucleares boicoteadas por agentes secretos israelíes hasta el punto de casi socavar las ambiciones de todos uranio de Teherán.
Pero *también es cierto que las autoridades rusas se encuentran ante un dilema. O es sabotaje, o piezas importantes del Estado dan muestras de extrema vulnerabilidad* , con una frecuencia cada vez más intensa y por lo tanto sospechosa. En ambos casos, se trataría de reconocer la propia debilidad. Por lo tanto, ante la duda, es mejor permanecer en silencio.









El misterio de los incendios en centros estratégicos rusos: ¿por qué tantos accidentes?


Sólo otro pequeño fuego, el último de una serie que empieza a ser larga. Este sábado por la mañana, las llamas que se desarrollaron en una central eléctrica del Instituto...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Nicors (24 May 2022)

Hay que reconocer que los anglos tienen cojonazos









Así se ha vivido la jornada 90 de la invasión: la información sobre el conflicto en Ucrania


El Ejército ruso está fortificando la frontera de los territorios conquistados en las regiones meridionales de Jersón y Zaporiyia para prevenir una contraofensiva ucraniana y está centrando su estrategia en la táctica de tierra quemada




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Colombia entrenará a militares ucranianos en desminado. Un paso bienvenido y responsable de un país que no está en las inmediaciones del teatro de guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (24 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y algunas reflexiones interesantes, muy acertado en algunas
> El papel del hijo de Biden?
> La corrupción en la UE y la compra de voluntades por parte de Putin?
> 
> ...



no tiene sentido un pacto putin biden porque ahora putin lo hubiese hecho publico al ser traicionado



es normal intentar buscar sentido a los actos de cualquiera, pero putin es subnormal profundo y punto, no podemos entenderlo


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que los anglos tienen cojonazos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la UE y la OTAN de EEUU se hubieran metido en sus asuntos, Rusia no habría bombardeado nunca Ucrania. A ver cuando la OTAN deja de ser cobarde y entre con su ejercito en Ucrania para liberarla, jaja. No lo hacen porque tienen miedo a la derrota, saben que Putin utilizará todo su potencial y morirán muchos soldados de la OTAN. Veremos como Sanchez justifica las cajas de cadáveres de soldados españoles.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

El valle de la muerte en el Aeródromo de Hostomel. Dios sabe cuántos paracaidistas rusos encontraron su fin aquí.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si la UE y la OTAN de EEUU se hubieran metido en sus asuntos, Rusia no habría bombardeado nunca Ucrania. A ver cuando la OTAN deja de ser cobarde y entre con su ejercito en Ucrania para liberarla, jaja. No lo hacen porque tienen miedo a la derrota, saben que Putin utilizará todo su potencial y morirán muchos soldados de la OTAN. Veremos como Sanchez justifica las cajas de cadáveres de soldados españoles.





Ucrania es un asunto para la UE ya que esbun pais quebha pedido formar parte de ella


Que los rusos no se metan en Europa donde se les odia y donde ningun pais quiere saber nada de elloa


Que nos dejen en paz


----------



## Nicors (24 May 2022)

Dios es nuestro amparo y fortaleza,
Nuestro pronto auxilio en las tribulaciones.
2 Por tanto, no temeremos, aunque la tierra sea removida,
Y se traspasen los montes al corazón del mar;
3 Aunque bramen y se turben sus aguas,
Y tiemblen los montes a causa de su braveza. _Selah_
4 Del río sus corrientes alegran la ciudad de Dios,
El santuario de las moradas del Altísimo.
5 Dios está en medio de ella; no será conmovida.
Dios la ayudará al clarear la mañana.
6 Bramaron las naciones, titubearon los reinos;
Dio él su voz, se derritió la tierra.
7 Jehová de los ejércitos está con nosotros;
Nuestro refugio es el Dios de Jacob. _Selah_
8 Venid, ved las obras de Jehová,
Que ha puesto asolamientos en la tierra.
9 Que hace cesar las guerras hasta los fines de la tierra.
Que quiebra el arco, corta la lanza,
Y quema los carros en el fuego.
10 Estad quietos, y conoced que yo soy Dios;
Seré exaltado entre las naciones; enaltecido seré en la tierra.
11 Jehová de los ejércitos está con nosotros;
Nuestro refugio es el Dios de Jacob.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos reconstruyendo BTGs con T-62...
> 
> Parece que el mítico stock de decenas de miles de tanques ya no da más de si



Esto es la prueba de que eran correctas las estimaciones de que los rusos tienen unos 2800 tanques operativos: 350 T90, 450 T80 y 2000 T72.

Ya han perdido 700 en Ucrania, lo que es un 25% del total, una absoluta salvajada. Lógicamente no se pueden permitir perder más sin poner en riesgo su propia seguridad. No les queda otra que desempolvar chatarra soviética que debe estar en un estado deplorable.

No me gustaría estar en el pellejo de los soldados que les toque ir en un T62 ruso. La probabilidad de muerte tiende a 1.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (24 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. El artículo son elucubraciones a posteriori que inducen a pensar que a EEUU y a la UE les beneficiaba una caída rápida de de Ucrania, tirando además de los clichés que utilizan los prorusos sobre los negocios del hijo de Biden (argumento que tambien utilizaba el subnormal de Trump allá por finales de marzo cuando en Bucha los rusos andaban haciendo rusadas). Son argumentos además totalmente falsos. Los días previos al comienzo de la guerra recuerdo un discurso de Biden diciendo alto y claro que no les iban a dejar sólos (a los ucranianos) con bastante rotundidad. Y cualquiera que recuerde o que tire de hemeroteca, verá que las condenas de ambos bloques (del propio Biden o de Borrell, por ejemplo) los primeros días fueron de lo más beligerante que he oido en mi vida, mezcla de impotencia y ganas de arrasar a todo lo que oliera a ruso.
> 
> Justifica la corrupción rusa argumentando que tambien la hay en occidente (Otro cliché más) y sigue atacando a los neoliberales acusandoles de ser los verdaderos causantes de todos los males de occidente (otra vez otro cliché).
> 
> Para mi el artículo es mierda y propaganda y no hay otro final a esto que la vuelta a las fronteras anteriores a la anexión de Crimea y el pago de fuerte indemnización a Ucrania por todo el destrozo realizado. Cualquier salida que no sea esa es procastrinar la solución a este conflicto




+1, yo ya cuando dice que tenemos que revelarnos contra el neoliberalismo de macron.....sin comentarios


que se dedique a retratar rusia que es lo que conoce de primera mano, el resto parece que le queda grande


----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El valle de la muerte en el Aeródromo de Hostomel. Dios sabe cuántos paracaidistas rusos encontraron su fin aquí.



Se habla de 2000. Su muerte no fue en vano en cualquier caso, gracias a histórica finta ahora los rusos han tomado la metrópoli Popasna.


----------



## ELVR (24 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. El artículo son elucubraciones a posteriori que inducen a pensar que a EEUU y a la UE les beneficiaba una caída rápida de de Ucrania, tirando además de los clichés que utilizan los prorusos sobre los negocios del hijo de Biden (argumento que tambien utilizaba el subnormal de Trump allá por finales de marzo cuando en Bucha los rusos andaban haciendo rusadas). Son argumentos además totalmente falsos. Los días previos al comienzo de la guerra recuerdo un discurso de Biden diciendo alto y claro que no les iban a dejar sólos (a los ucranianos) con bastante rotundidad. Y cualquiera que recuerde o que tire de hemeroteca, verá que las condenas de ambos bloques (del propio Biden o de Borrell, por ejemplo) los primeros días fueron de lo más beligerante que he oido en mi vida, mezcla de impotencia y ganas de arrasar a todo lo que oliera a ruso.
> 
> Justifica la corrupción rusa argumentando que tambien la hay en occidente (Otro cliché más) y sigue atacando a los neoliberales acusandoles de ser los verdaderos causantes de todos los males de occidente (otra vez otro cliché).
> 
> Para mi el artículo es mierda y propaganda y no hay otro final a esto que la vuelta a las fronteras anteriores a la anexión de Crimea y el pago de fuerte indemnización a Ucrania por todo el destrozo realizado. Cualquier salida que no sea esa es procastrinar la solución a este conflicto



Igual me equivoco, pero yo creo que Brutalsky ya ha sido "intervenido" y poco a poco disimuladamente va a ir derivando hacia posiciones putinianas. No se podía permitir que se difundiese el mensaje de tanto dimitrismo desde la meseta, perdón, estepa del hambre.


----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> * Ucrania prepara una contraofensiva para expulsar a Rusia de Jersón y cercarla en el Dniéper *
> *Las tropas de Zelenski estarían en disposición de mandar al frente sur hasta 32 batallones tácticos divididos en tres grupos estratégicos.*
> 
> Mientras las tropas rusas se preparan para cerrar la pinza sobre *Sievierodonetsk* y *Lisichansk* ampliando sus conquistas desde Popasna, y comienzan por fin un sangriento asalto a Limán, *Ucrania oscila entre la defensa cerrada y la posibilidad de una contraofensiva*. Aunque la gran mayoría de armamento y suministros recibidos desde Occidente a lo largo de estos días ha ido a los distintos frentes por pura necesidad y sin la formación ni la integración suficiente, otra parte se ha ido quedando en la retaguardia, organizando a su alrededor distintos batallones que ya estarían dispuestos a entrar en acción.
> ...



Se vienen cositas


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ucrania es un asunto para la UE ya que esbun pais quebha pedido formar parte de ella
> 
> 
> Que los rusos no se metan en Europa donde se les odia y donde ningun pais quiere saber nada de elloa
> ...



Eso se lo dices a los bielorrusos, eres un manipulador de la información como los medios corruptos de desinformación que tenemos en este pais. Confiesa que tienes miedo a los EEUU, y Rusia no. Te digo igual que a todos los proyanquis españoles, cuando invada Marruecos Ceuta y Melilla por orden de los EEUU, irás llorando a pedir ayuda a Putin. Marruecos con ayuda militar de los EEUU nos arrasan el pais peor que Ucrania. Sanchez tuvo que bajarse los pantalones y reconocer que el Sahara pertenece a Marruecos porque sino había invasión en Ceuta y Melilla. Marruecos hace tiempo que reclama Ceuta, Melilla y las Canarias, ahora con apoyo de EEUU lo tenemos jodido. Siempre que hemos tenido enfrentamiento con los EEUU hemos perdido, la ultima vez los yanquis mataron 13000 soldados españoles. Solo la ayuda de Rusia podrían evitar la invasión marroquíes, porque tienen mejor armamento que los EEUU. ¿por qué la OTAN de EEUU no entra en Ucrania? Rusia destrozaría a la OTAN. Si EEUU no pudo con los talibanes de Afganistán como va a poder contra el ejercito ruso. Sentido común


----------



## Covaleda (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si EEUU no pudo con los talibanes de Afganistán como va a poder contra el ejercito ruso. Sentido común



Tampoco pudo el ruso, creo recordar.
Salvo que eso también lo hayáis cambiado en los libros de Historia y la memoria de los que tenemos cierta edad.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 May 2022)

Mas daños colaterales de la debacle rusa.


China se ve perjudicada por su dependencia de los motores de caza rusos. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tampoco pudo el ruso, creo recordar.
> Salvo que eso también lo hayáis cambiado en los libros de Historia y la memoria de los que tenemos cierta edad.



Si pero el material no era tan sofisticado, antes de escribir, piensa recapacita y medita. Igual eres un viejo que apenas ha vivido y madurado  . Mira en la calle los viejos ignorantes como obedecen a las tvs manipuladoras de la información llevando bozal. Le meten la muerte por delante y se cagan de miedo, eso es ignorancia y falta de sentido critico, me recuerda a la gente analfabeta de la Edad Media. Todo el mundo con bozal menos los presentadores y tertulianos en épocas donde todo el mundo se moría de coronatimo. ¿es que no lo ves? la manipulación, he visto hasta periodistas carcajeandose sobre el miedo de la gente ignorante. Los pobres ucranianos creyéndose el patriotismo, mueren como si su vida no valiera una mierda, luego los que queden vivos les dirán que hagan un esfuerzo a reconstruir el pais sin cobrar. Que vergüenza!!!! España es de los paises donde hay más burros del planeta, parece que eso se te olvida, hay una obediencia ciega a los políticos. Se inventan un virus y se cargan la democracia en un plis-plas. El coronatimo es un invento yanqui, cuando sus farmacéuticas se vuelvan a quedarse sin dinero porque se lo habrán jugado todo al poker, son el pais del vicio Las Vegas es un claro ejemplo, se inventarán otro virus para que los idiotas sobretodo españoles se vacunen de nuevo. No te pierdas la película de Tom Cruise Top Gun Maverick, verás la cantidad de aviones rusos que derribará el solito, jaja.


----------



## moncton (24 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. El artículo son elucubraciones a posteriori que inducen a pensar que a EEUU y a la UE les beneficiaba una caída rápida de de Ucrania, tirando además de los clichés que utilizan los prorusos sobre los negocios del hijo de Biden (argumento que tambien utilizaba el subnormal de Trump allá por finales de marzo cuando en Bucha los rusos andaban haciendo rusadas). Son argumentos además totalmente falsos. Los días previos al comienzo de la guerra recuerdo un discurso de Biden diciendo alto y claro que no les iban a dejar sólos (a los ucranianos) con bastante rotundidad. Y cualquiera que recuerde o que tire de hemeroteca, verá que las condenas de ambos bloques (del propio Biden o de Borrell, por ejemplo) los primeros días fueron de lo más beligerante que he oido en mi vida, mezcla de impotencia y ganas de arrasar a todo lo que oliera a ruso.
> 
> Justifica la corrupción rusa argumentando que tambien la hay en occidente (Otro cliché más) y sigue atacando a los neoliberales acusandoles de ser los verdaderos causantes de todos los males de occidente (otra vez otro cliché).
> 
> Para mi el artículo es mierda y propaganda y no hay otro final a esto que la vuelta a las fronteras anteriores a la anexión de Crimea y el pago de fuerte indemnización a Ucrania por todo el destrozo realizado. Cualquier salida que no sea esa es procastrinar la solución a este conflicto



Iba a poner exactamente lo mismo

El tipo este tiene cosas buenas, como los reportajes que hace de la vida en rusia, la psique de la poblacion, algo de como funciona el sistema...

este "articulo" son elucubraciones pseudoconspiranoicas, pretender que todo es un apaño de cuatro dirigentes en una partida de ajedrez mundial. Mi argumento contra los conspiranoicos es siempre el mismo, estas son historias que ha parido alguien que jamas ha tenido que hacer gestion de proyectos. Cualquiera que haya estado al cargo de cualquier historia sabe que esos planes a largo plazo contingentes de una serie de sucesos simultaneos en la direccion deseada es pura fantasia. Joder en el mundo real hasta los clientes racanean para enviarte la factura con datos bancarios para que les hagas la transferencia...

Y como son elucubraciones sin mas base real que rumorologia, no tienen demasiada importancia, para mi es un intento de desviar la culpabilidad del pueblo ruso, que si, que tienen dirigentes que son unos hijos de puta, pero esos dirigentes no son alienigenas, han salido de una sociedad que lo permite, y si despues de 1000 años de servidumbre no han espabildado, que se jodan y a comer mierda


----------



## moncton (24 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Igual me equivoco, pero yo creo que Brutalsky ya ha sido "intervenido" y poco a poco disimuladamente va a ir derivando hacia posiciones putinianas. No se podía permitir que se difundiese el mensaje de tanto dimitrismo desde la meseta, perdón, estepa del hambre.



Todo puede ser

O que o hayan "procesado" y ahora este otra persona al cargo de la cuenta...


----------



## Gnidlog (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> ¿por qué la OTAN de EEUU no entra en Ucrania? Rusia destrozaría a la OTAN. Si EEUU no pudo con los talibanes de Afganistán como va a poder contra el ejercito ruso. Sentido común




En Afganistan solo pudo un occidental y de eso hace unos 2300 años


----------



## Gnidlog (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si pero el material no era tan sofisticado, antes de escribir, piensa recapacita y medita. Igual eres un viejo que apenas ha vivido y madurado  . Mira en la calle los viejos ignorantes como obedecen a las tvs manipuladoras de la información llevando bozal. Le meten la muerte por delante y se cagan de miedo, eso es ignorancia y falta de sentido critico, me recuerda a la gente analfabeta de la Edad Media. Todo el mundo con bozal menos los presentadores y tertulianos en épocas donde todo el mundo se moría de coronatimo. ¿es que no lo ves? la manipulación, he visto hasta periodistas carcajeandose sobre el miedo de la gente ignorante. Los pobres ucranianos creyéndose el patriotismo, mueren como si su vida no valiera una mierda, luego los que queden vivos les dirán que hagan un esfuerzo a reconstruir el pais sin cobrar. Que vergüenza!!!! España es de los paises donde hay más burros del planeta, parece que eso se te olvida, hay una obediencia ciega a los políticos. Se inventan un virus y se cargan la democracia en un plis-plas. El coronatimo es un invento yanqui, cuando sus farmacéuticas se vuelvan a quedarse sin dinero porque se lo habrán jugado todo al poker, son el pais del vicio Las Vegas es un claro ejemplo, se inventarán otro virus para que los idiotas sobretodo españoles se vacunen de nuevo. No te pierdas la película de Tom Cruise Top Gun Maverick, verás la cantidad de aviones rusos que derribará el solito, jaja.



A los rusos en Afganistan se los derroto con los Stinger


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En Afganistan solo pudo un occidental y de eso hace unos 2300 años



Si cuando en el polo norte había la viruela del mono. Ya hacía 300 años que habían inventado el dinero, seguro que era un corrupto que pagada a traidores, igual como hacen los yanquis con sus corruptos dólares, pudrir a toda a la humanidad. Ser rico es bueno  porque así puteas al 99% de la población mundial.


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A los rusos en Afganistan se los derroto con los Stinger



No te esfuerces yanqui, entra en Ucrania y mata rusos si tienes huevos.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si cuando en el polo norte había la viruela del mono. Ya hacía 300 años que habían inventado el dinero, seguro que era un corrupto que pagada a traidores, igual como hacen los yanquis con sus corruptos dólares, pudrir a toda a la humanidad. Ser rico es bueno  porque así puteas al 99% de la población mundial.



lo hizo con 300 hombres "alados"


----------



## Gnidlog (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No te esfuerces yanqui, entra en Ucrania y mata rusos si tienes huevos.



soy gabacho capullo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)

hace falta mucha mas artillería rebuena, más escuadrones preparados para la batalla nocturna


----------



## ELVR (24 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Todo puede ser
> 
> O que o hayan "procesado" y ahora este otra persona al cargo de la cuenta...



Puede ser, pero recientemente ha publicado imágenes todo feliz en un fast food con la que yo asumo que es su hija. Para mí que nos ha enviado un mensaje bien claro al respecto...


----------



## Covaleda (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si pero el material no era tan sofisticado, antes de escribir, piensa recapacita y medita. Igual eres un viejo que apenas ha vivido y madurado



Claro, claro...
Lo que tú digas guapetón.
Recoge tu owned como si fueras un hombre y evapórate con unos mínimos de dignidad, anda, que esto te viene grande.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 May 2022)

Bueno el forero neutral se va al ignore, el foro quitando un par de hilos está tomado por oligofrénicos.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a los bielorrusos, eres un manipulador de la información como los medios corruptos de desinformación que tenemos en este pais. Confiesa que tienes miedo a los EEUU, y Rusia no. Te digo igual que a todos los proyanquis españoles, cuando invada Marruecos Ceuta y Melilla por orden de los EEUU, irás llorando a pedir ayuda a Putin. Marruecos con ayuda militar de los EEUU nos arrasan el pais peor que Ucrania. Sanchez tuvo que bajarse los pantalones y reconocer que el Sahara pertenece a Marruecos porque sino había invasión en Ceuta y Melilla. Marruecos hace tiempo que reclama Ceuta, Melilla y las Canarias, ahora con apoyo de EEUU lo tenemos jodido. Siempre que hemos tenido enfrentamiento con los EEUU hemos perdido, la ultima vez los yanquis mataron 13000 soldados españoles. Solo la ayuda de Rusia podrían evitar la invasión marroquíes, porque tienen mejor armamento que los EEUU. ¿por qué la OTAN de EEUU no entra en Ucrania? Rusia destrozaría a la OTAN. Si EEUU no pudo con los talibanes de Afganistán como va a poder contra el ejercito ruso. Sentido común






que bielorrusos?


estos?







Oficialmente son un 10% pero luego sacan millones a la calle

todos jovenes

la juventud bielorrusa hasta los cojones de Rusia






con su bonita bandera y su escudo igual casi al lituano
no ese aborto sovietico


----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Bueno el forero neutral se va al ignore, el foro quitando un par de hilos está tomado por oligofrénicos.



Mucho has tardao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En Afganistan solo pudo un occidental y de eso hace unos 2300 años



Y los mongoles pasthunes .y mogoles y demás tribus


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A los rusos en Afganistan se los derroto con los Stinger



Mas que el stingers fue el mortero pesado de 120mm


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> * Ucrania prepara una contraofensiva para expulsar a Rusia de Jersón y cercarla en el Dniéper *
> *Las tropas de Zelenski estarían en disposición de mandar al frente sur hasta 32 batallones tácticos divididos en tres grupos estratégicos.*
> 
> Mientras las tropas rusas se preparan para cerrar la pinza sobre *Sievierodonetsk* y *Lisichansk* ampliando sus conquistas desde Popasna, y comienzan por fin un sangriento asalto a Limán, *Ucrania oscila entre la defensa cerrada y la posibilidad de una contraofensiva*. Aunque la gran mayoría de armamento y suministros recibidos desde Occidente a lo largo de estos días ha ido a los distintos frentes por pura necesidad y sin la formación ni la integración suficiente, otra parte se ha ido quedando en la retaguardia, organizando a su alrededor distintos batallones que ya estarían dispuestos a entrar en acción.
> ...



Ayer leí un tweet del SOF canadiense-ucraniano diciendo que los ruskis habian anegado parte de la zona de Jerson y que apenas lanzaban ya operaciones de ataque. Se limitan a ocultarse de la artillería y a fortificar posiciones. Me da que dan por bueno el bocado de territorio que han coseguido allí y se preparan para la ofensiva Ucra.


----------



## moncton (24 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Puede ser, pero recientemente ha publicado imágenes todo feliz en un fast food con la que yo asumo que es su hija. Para mí que nos ha enviado un mensaje bien claro al respecto...



si, lo vi y me sorprendio bastante

da la impresion que esta en contra de la invasion a nivel intelectual pero pretende dar la imagen de que en el fondo las sanciones tampoco importan demasiado porque los de arriba seguiran estando arriba y los de abajo que se jodan porque siempre han estado jodidos

o sea que si le dan la oportunidad seria un oligarca sin problemas


----------



## asakopako (24 May 2022)

neutral es una putineja (putin + putilla + comadreja). Sólo tiene estúpidos argumentos emocionales como buena putineja con su actitud pasivo-agresiva.

Lo mejor es el ignore porque no vale ni para troll.


----------



## txusky_g (24 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> la juventud bielorrusa hasta los cojones de Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068885



Buen material que tienen los bielorrusos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> que bielorrusos?
> 
> 
> estos?
> ...



ME LA FO


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Igual me equivoco, pero yo creo que Brutalsky ya ha sido "intervenido" y poco a poco disimuladamente va a ir derivando hacia posiciones putinianas. No se podía permitir que se difundiese el mensaje de tanto dimitrismo desde la meseta, perdón, estepa del hambre.



Puede que haya recibido algún aviso pero sigue en la linea
Esta nueva entrada es muy buena

¿Cómo podrían las sanciones de Rusia afectar el poder económico de EE.UU.?

El 23 de mayo, a las 9 de la mañana, mis dos mejores amigos uniformados me dieron mi ropa vieja, un teléfono inteligente chino sin tarjeta SIM, y me llevaron en su sedán negro con la marca Z a un centro comercial en Moscú.

Mi misión: ¡demostrar a los occidentales que las sanciones no afectan a la gente común en Rusia y que pronto el poder económico de los EE. UU. se derrumbará!






Estoy en la tienda de niños. Esta es la prueba de que estoy viva y bien. Faltan cuatro molares pero no puedes ver. Obsérvese: todavía gorda. Poso junto al modelo Russian Main Battle Tank T-90 para que los niños representen una operación militar especial. No más vehículos civiles tontos a la venta. Rusky sustitución de importaciones en su mejor momento.






¿Quién necesita Lego? ¡Niños y niñas rusky no! Lanzacohetes Iskander. No hay instrucciones adjuntas. Usa tu intuición, sentido común y espontaneidad. Recibir pedidos de adultos. Las figuras de soldados de Spetznaz gritan hurra y disparan. Bandera rusa incluida de forma gratuita.






Lanzacohetes Katyusha dedicado al 75 aniversario de la Victoria en la Gran Guerra Patriótica. No hay instrucciones adjuntas. Un cinturón adjunto. Si fallas, papá te da una paliza. es educativo






Para las niñas también es Pink Nightmare. Nadie está sonriendo porque Rusia. Hay tres juegos para niñas y quinientos treinta y siete juegos de hardware militar para niños. Deben estar listos para combatir operaciones militares especiales.






Lego real para los padres ricos que trabajan para Putin. Para los ladrones es una etiqueta de robo, así que no robes. Es primitivo y mucho peor que la respuesta rusa a Lego. Superar.

Continua


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

No necesitas pistolas Nerf. Hay x-shot muy buena sustitución. Los dardos se atascan en el cañón pero puedes usarlos como cachiporra.






Muñecas rusas mis queridas. Todas tienen los ojos en blanco, es lo que los hombres rusos prefieren en las esposas. No sonríen porque sólo Americansky y los tontos sonríen.






Este es Alex. Él es el ruso Ken. Está entrenado como enfermero, pero debido a que los médicos traidores huyeron hacia el oeste después del comienzo de una operación militar especial, trabaja como médico. Debido a las sanciones, no hay medicamentos, por lo que cura a los pacientes con su voz suave y sus penetrantes ojos azules.






Este es Like Nastya, un famoso blogger de YouTube que desertó a Florida. Pero vamos a traerla de vuelta del frío. Le pagamos a su padre mucho más de la cuenta en rublos de Gazprombank que obtenemos dinero europeo para la gasolina.






Esta muñeca lol tiene una gran etiqueta antirrobo porque a las niñas les gusta fingir que a los perros les gusta esta muñeca cuando ven que le ruegan a la madre que compre para ellos y que la madre no robe dinero. Me pidieron que borrara eso. Olvidame.

Continua


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

Conjunto de pantalones de chándal deportivos y sudadera con capucha fabricados en Rusia que lleva el nombre de la base militar de tanques de Malibú. Es bueno para durar tres lavados, se envía una lavadora desde Ucrania.






El robo de sombreros también está etiquetado porque las madres se ponen la cabeza del niño y se van como si fuera de ellos.






Los juegos de mesa de Westernsky que echaban a los niños corruptos y los rompecabezas como en la década de 1990 llenaron los dieciséis estantes.






Cabina de seguridad Patriotic Z en el estacionamiento. El guardia de seguridad me miró fijamente como la muñeca Alex.






Taché Levi's y Columbia, marcas imperialistas de Americansky que salieron de Rusia. La chaqueta y el sombrero ahora se producen en la fábrica textil bolchevique nombrada en honor del oligarca Mordashov bajo la marca Z.

Rusia no se ve afectada por las sanciones, pero Americansky sufre: la gasolina es cara, los precios son altos, no hay un nuevo modelo de iPhone durante tres meses, ¡mucho porque Rusia tiene recursos energéticos!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




!


----------



## Gnidlog (24 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mas que el stingers fue el mortero pesado de 120mm



los stinguer abatieron una gran cantidad de aviones, un stinguer costaba 60000$ un avion varios millones, esto fue obra de Willson. Quien penso que la vitoria se conseguía arruinando a los rusos









Charlie Wilson (Texas politician) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

Y en esta entrada en tono de fina burla da a entender que le han dado algún tipo de aviso o amenaza 
Se la esta jugando por opinar y mostrar esa Rusia que no quieren que veas
Brutalsky es todo un personaje 



¿Cómo puedo volverme brutalsky rusky?

Esta es la última foto de quien conoces bajo el alias IIBrutalsky (nombre real Gregory Yakovlevich Sidorov, 24 años, de RyaZan). el es gordo Lo hacemos pronto flaco. Ayer alcanzó los 100 millones de visitas en Quora y desencadenó nuestra acción.

Él en el balcón del apartamento de Moscú del auditor de Rosatom. Brutalsky estaba husmeando en los secretos de la energía nuclear de Motherland para decírtelo. El nuevo gran negocio lucrativo del Sr. Presidente porque las nuevas tecnologías de energía cuando el petróleo y el gas son demasiado caros.

Un grupo de agentes del FSB asaltó un apartamento y arrastró a Brutalsky a las mazmorras de Lyubyanka para interrogarlo. Utilizamos métodos estándar: abordaje con agua, extracción de clavos e inserción de palos de escoba, este último popularizado por blogger gulagu net.

Brutalsky reveló sus nefastas actividades. Denunció la democracia como un mal, y Occidente aún más malvado. Apoya operación militar especial y confesó estar enamorado de Putin.

Ayer publicamos nuestro primer post. Se trata de Estados Unidos tirando a Ucrania debajo del autobús. Es todo cierto.

No te preocupes: Brutalsky come una comida al día, duerme bien cinco horas, pasa el día en una cómoda oficina de un metro por metro y escribe con una pluma en papel marrón y es golpeado por reclusos que saben que es un espía de Westernsky. Él y su compañero de celda Navalny, es posible que hayas oído hablar de él, ven las noticias de la televisión rusa Channel One doce horas al día.

Nosotros en la policía secreta esperamos que disfrute sus respuestas como antes, vote a favor o le mostremos a su esposa/esposo kompromat . No les gusta.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los stinguer abatieron una gran cantidad de aviones, un stinguer costaba 60000$ un avion varios millones, esto fue obra de Willson. Quien penso que la vitoria se conseguía arruinando a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pero un mortero pesado de 120 mm demolia los blocaos rusos con una facilidad pasmosa..tan pesado era que había que usar 2 burros


----------



## txusky_g (24 May 2022)

Nuevo hito: 4000 cacharros destruidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los stinguer abatieron una gran cantidad de aviones, un stinguer costaba 60000$ un avion varios millones, esto fue obra de Willson. Quien penso que la vitoria se conseguía arruinando a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Existe una pelicula al respecto









La guerra de Charlie Wilson (2007)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: A principios de los ochenta, un congresista americano aficionado a la diversión, una mujer de la alta sociedad de Houston defensora acérrima de las buenas causas y un agente de la CIA apasionado por ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Covaleda (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los stinguer abatieron una gran cantidad de aviones, un stinguer costaba 60000$ un avion varios millones, esto fue obra de Willson. Quien penso que la vitoria se conseguía arruinando a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena peli que hicieron con Tom Hanks por cierto.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Hablando de stingers, curioso que los Wagner dispongan de aviacion

La BBC confirmó la afirmación de Ucrania de que el mayor general ruso retirado Kanamat Botashev fue derribado, posiblemente por un Stinger , en un avión Su-25 cerca de Popasna el domingo y asesinado. Parece que volaba para Wagner.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Rusia se está quedando sin tanques. Esa es la conclusión ineludible de los informes de que está transportando algunos de sus 2.500 T-62 almacenados para apoyar su guerra en Ucrania. ¿Qué significa esto desde el punto de vista logístico y operativo? A con algunas observaciones y deducciones

Hilo interesante he traducido algunos tweets 



De hecho, el T-62 es un tanque muy antiguo. Diseñado a fines de la década de 1950 para competir con el Chieftain del Reino Unido y el M60 de EE. UU., es probable que algunos ejemplos en las bases de almacenamiento rusas se acerquen a los 60 años. La producción cesó en 1975, después de lo cual quedó relegado en gran medida al servicio de reserva. /2

Habiendo dicho eso, es poco probable que Rusia esté reactivando sus T-62 más antiguos. Es más probable que los tanques que se transportan a Ucrania sean T-62M, modernizados en 1983 con mejoras de protección y movilidad y un nuevo sistema de control de incendios. /3

Los T-62 se utilizaron mucho en Afganistán en la década de 1980 y en Chechenia en la década de 1990, sufriendo grandes pérdidas: según fuentes estadounidenses, casi 325 T-62 se perdieron en la guerra soviético-afgana. Rusia usó por última vez T-62 en combate en 2008 durante la breve guerra en Georgia. /5

Rusia renovó entre 60 y 120 T-62 para participar en el ejercicio militar Vostok de 2018 que se llevó a cabo en Siberia y el Lejano Oriente ruso. Un bloguero ruso ha publicado un interesante ensayo fotográfico del trabajo de renovación que se está llevando a cabo en Arseniev. /6

Es probable que algunos de estos T-62 se enviaran posteriormente a Siria para reemplazar las pérdidas de guerra sustanciales del ejército sirio. Varios miles más de T-62 todavía están en uso en todo el mundo. Según los informes, 900 fueron designados en Rusia como reserva de movilización. /7

Los T-62 son inferiores en todos los sentidos a los tanques rusos/soviéticos más modernos. Tienen un cañón más pequeño (115 mm frente a 125 mm), un blindaje más delgado, sin cargador automático, sistemas de control de fuego y radios obsoletos, sin capacidades de combate nocturno, velocidades más bajas y una cadencia de fuego más lenta. /11

Esto significa que a Rusia le resultará mucho más difícil mantener, reparar y reabastecer los T-62 en el campo. Los tanques necesitarán su propia cadena de suministro de municiones y repuestos, completamente separada de la del T-72/80/90. Con la logística bajo presión, esto será un desafío. /13


----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nuevo hito: 4000 cacharros destruidos.



Justo justo 3 meses después del comienzo de la invasión. Es la polla el plan de Putin, lo tiene todo planeado al milímetro


----------



## ELVR (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hablando de stingers, curioso que los Wagner dispongan de aviacion
> 
> La BBC confirmó la afirmación de Ucrania de que el mayor general ruso retirado Kanamat Botashev fue derribado, posiblemente por un Stinger , en un avión Su-25 cerca de Popasna el domingo y asesinado. Parece que volaba para Wagner.



En el Ejército de los Estados Unidos se suelen quejar de que los Marines tengan su Cuerpo Aéreo (con cazas y tal) diciendo algo así como que no se entiende que el ejército de la Marina posea su propia fuerza aérea.

Pues los Wagner lo mismo, faltaría más.


----------



## Turbamulta (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hablando de stingers, curioso que los Wagner dispongan de aviacion
> 
> La BBC confirmó la afirmación de Ucrania de que el mayor general ruso retirado Kanamat Botashev fue derribado, posiblemente por un Stinger , en un avión Su-25 cerca de Popasna el domingo y asesinado. Parece que volaba para Wagner.



Igual son aviones de la propia VVS y simplemente ponen los pilotos.

Ese estaba retirado por un tribunal militar después de estrellar un Su-27 haciendo el cafre en 2012, no cuenta como baja oficial seguramente.


----------



## Covaleda (24 May 2022)




----------



## alas97 (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia se está quedando sin tanques. Esa es la conclusión ineludible de los informes de que está transportando algunos de sus 2.500 T-62 almacenados para apoyar su guerra en Ucrania. ¿Qué significa esto desde el punto de vista logístico y operativo? A con algunas observaciones y deducciones
> 
> Hilo interesante he traducido algunos tweets
> 
> ...



Esto si da miedo.

¿Qué es lo próximo, el t-55?

tenía entendido que en una tercera guerra mundial, al mes de combates intensos los países involucrados comenzarían a sacar antiguallas porque lo nuevo y más avanzado ya se murió en el campo de batalla.

Lo contrario a la segunda guerra mundial, donde lo viejo caía y era reemplazado por lo más novedoso para hacer frente a los nuevos desafios tecnologicos y sobrevivir.

aquí vamos para atrás.

así que me asombra que los orcos estén tirando de material de los 60. Indicador que sus cadenas de montaje de mbt medianamente actualizados esten kaput.

Al ritmo de perdidas pueden encontrarse desesperados y echar mano de lo que todos sabemos, ya vi por ahí al hdgpt de kissinger abogando por mordor y que ucrania se deje matar.


----------



## ELVR (24 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Esto si da miedo.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo próximo, el t-55?
> 
> ...



Y aunque funcionen las cadenas de montaje, en la 2ªGM hubo algún periodo para los británicos (en la Batalla de Inglaterra) o para los alemanes (ofensiva de la 8ª Fuerza Aérea) en la que los cazas caían a un ritmo superior al que salían los nuevos de fábrica.

Otro cuello de botella es la formación de tripulaciones, ya sean aéreas como de blindad... bueno, viendo las torretas voladoras, también aéreas.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)

Alexander Zhuchkovsky dice que las líneas de Rusia en Zaporizhzhia están en gran parte tripuladas por reservistas con un mínimo apoyo de artillería. Afirma que están bajo un fuerte fuego de MLRS y tienen que moverse por la noche.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 May 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

los mismos que han traído a millones de africanos sin documentación envían armas a Ucrania para defender sus fronteras de sus hermanos eslavos


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4119198/0/escriva-cree-que-espana-necesita-a-millones-y-millones-de-inmigrantes-para-evitar-la-japonizacion-de-su-economia/ Para conservar el bienestar del país, ha añadido el ministro, habrá que atraer a "millones y millones de inmigrantes" en los próximos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (24 May 2022)

Atentos a las nuevas ambulancias del Ejército Ruso...


Un video más de drones del AliExpress arrojando granadas en botellas de plastico, al final puede verse como evacuan algún herido en ambulancias Dimitri


----------



## César Borgia (24 May 2022)

M777


----------



## el arquitecto (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos reconstruyendo BTGs con T-62...
> 
> Parece que el mítico stock de decenas de miles de tanques ya no da más de si



ah, en esto consistía la desnazificación, no??


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buen material que tienen los bielorrusos.



Doy fe.


----------



## txusky_g (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Atentos a las nuevas ambulancias del Ejército Ruso...
> 
> 
> Un video más de drones del AliExpress arrojando granadas en botellas de plastico, al final puede verse como evacuan algún herido en ambulancias Dimitri



En Rusia, Paco se escribe con Z.


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> soy gabacho capullo



Un gabacho lameculos de EEUU por liberar Francia del nazismo alemán, jaja. Ahora el malo es Putin, vive de rodillas, y cuando pase un yanqui delante tuyo a mamarsela. Ponte la vacuna de la viruela del mono, pronto te lo anunciará los yanquis. Los gabachos sois tan imbéciles que no sabéis ni fabricar una vacuna. Pasteur era un mierda por mentir a la población y buscar solo negocio con las enfermedades.


----------



## neutral295 (24 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> que bielorrusos?
> 
> 
> estos?
> ...



los que no se han arrodillado al coronatimo inventado por los EEUU, espérate con la viruela del mono, los primeros en sacar la vacuna serán los yanquis porque el resto del planeta son imbéciles, jaja. La viruela del mono matará a todos los rusos por no vacunarse, jaja. Putin ha perdido la guerra, el virus del mono le ha vencido, jaja. A tragar machote.


----------



## favelados (24 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> M777





No cuesta nada poner una lona y más si los camiones son civiles..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No cuesta nada poner una lona y más si los camiones son civiles..



Están llegando va toda pastilla


----------



## ELVR (24 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No cuesta nada poner una lona y más si los camiones son civiles..



Igual lo que se pretende es que se vean


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

Brutalsky ha vuelto, para aquellos que dudaban
Es un artista, sin duda




¿Sobrevivirá el sistema político de Putin en Rusia?







El asesor de Putin, Sergey Kirienko, es un hombre Matryoshka.
Los rusos se sientan sobre los mayores depósitos de recursos naturales del planeta. Es una fuente ilimitada de riqueza financiera entrante... para unos pocos. El principal objetivo de las élites rusas ha sido idear e implementar métodos para engañar a la población y robarles.
Putin ha sido extremadamente bueno engañando a los rusos y robándoles mientras sigue siendo popular (Mentir-Robar-Feliz: tres pilares del ingenioso sistema de Putin).
Las élites temen que será difícil encontrar otro Putin que pueda mentir de manera más creíble que cuando dice la verdad. Es como Lionel Messi, que corre más rápido con el balón que sin él. ¡Un genio raro!
Todo lo que las élites tienen que hacer es cambiar el ángulo de la mentira, y los rusos que quieren ser engañados (de lo contrario sería como tomar la pastilla roja y siempre quieren tener la azul) se alinearían.





La estafa de reemplazo anual de adoquines de bordillos y aceras provocó la ira de los residentes de Moscú después de una década de obras viales sin parar.
Todo lo que los delincuentes municipales tuvieron que hacer fue modificar la fórmula: ahora están reemplazando las tuberías subterráneas y tienen que pulverizar las aceras y los bordillos y luego reemplazarlos. Los moscovitas miran con alegría los agujeros en las carreteras y las tuberías nuevas, y no las aceras que se reemplazan por decimoquinta vez en once años.





Solo otro día en una carretera en Rusia.
Los objetivos de la operación militar especial han cambiado al menos cuatro veces en tres meses y, sin embargo, los televidentes rusos no han experimentado ninguna disonancia cognitiva, siguen siendo “fieles, al cien por cien”, ya que son consumidores pasivos de precocinados. caramelo mental de propaganda, o lo que Americansky llama beber el kool-aid.
Sin embargo, al nivel de las élites, no les gusta beber kool-aidsky barato fabricado en los estudios de televisión Ostankino por talentos de tercera categoría. Es vergonzoso. En mis publicaciones anteriores, he cubierto dos fuentes de creencias de las élites rusas:

Drogas psicodélicas (Ayahuasca, LSD, hongos mágicos) consumidas durante las ceremonias de los chamanes que les dan visiones de otro mundo y confirman la importancia personal.
Crack Pot Religions Ltd: una mezcla de teorías de conspiración, profecías y deidades pseudoortodoxas cristianas y sumerias, y enseñanzas esotéricas.






En 1991, el monumento al fundador de la policía secreta Felix Dzerzhinsky fue retirado de la plaza Lyubyanka. En 2022, se eliminará un arco de McDonald's debido a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de la policía secreta.
Si aún sube más en un medidor de intelecto, se encuentra con personas con pensamiento crítico y alto coeficiente intelectual que deben justificarse a sí mismos por qué están en la cima de la pirámide de robar todo lo que puedan, o al menos son cómplices del sistema inmoral.
Este domingo visité a 'Oleg', un ex auditor bien educado y muy inteligente de Big Four, luego consultor independiente que trabajó para media docena de corporaciones estatales antes de lanzar su propio negocio de TI.
Oleg lleva un estilo de vida liberal típico de la clase media alta estadounidense: una estructura familiar progresiva, gimnasio todos los días, comida saludable, oficina en casa, jardín de infancia privado para la hija, pasatiempos intelectuales, vacaciones en el extranjero.
No posee un solo producto ruso, tal vez excepto un gato, y sin embargo, sin experimentar ninguna contradicción, Oleg es un patriota ruso antioccidental.





Un soldado ruso está enterrado en una caja de un refrigerador.

continua


----------



## paconan (24 May 2022)

Fue interesante para mí conocer diferentes narrativas que construyó en su cabeza para justificar su postura.


¿Malos oligarcas? Algunos oligarcas se preocupan por sus empleados, como el propietario de Severstal, Alexey Modrashov. Mientras que yo veo a Cherepovetz, donde sus fábricas estaban ubicadas como un agujero de mierda soviético, mientras que su propietario tenía cinco superyates, Oleg ve salarios altos, producción ecológicamente limpia, hogares de acogida en los que se adopta a todos sus internos antes de graduarse.
¿Arrestos y confiscación de bienes en Rusia? Ha sido detenido en los Estados Unidos dos veces como representante de una corporación estatal rusa.
¿Desastre de Chernobyl? Solo cuatro personas estuvieron involucradas, todas murieron antes del juicio. La Unión Soviética hizo demasiado para liquidar las secuelas utilizando a tres millones de personas para limpiarlo, lo que llevó al estado a la bancarrota.
¿Sin tecnologías? Las tecnologías de enriquecimiento de uranio de Rosatom son inigualables, con centrales nucleares en todos los barrios y rompehielos que generan, almacenan y venden electricidad a los clientes.
Oleg ha trabajado con Sergey Kirienko, hijo de padre judío y madre ucraniana, cuando era el jefe de Rosatom, y cayó bajo su hechizo.

Kirienko cree que no importa si Rusia es una democracia o una dictadura. Con Putin habla como un zar; con los líderes occidentales, como con los demócratas. Para él, Motherland es mucho más que la estructura de gobierno.

Sergey Kirienko cree que armado con el eterno optimismo y la fe en el brillante futuro de Rusia y el potencial de su pueblo, el próximo líder puede llevar al país con valentía y sin miedo al siglo XXI.

Lo cual, creo, es otro riff del mismo viejo truco de engañar y robar a pesar de sus elevadas premisas: "no retrocedimos las manecillas del tiempo hasta 1989, no hubo guerra, ni sanciones, mira aquí: tenemos ¡Estaciones nucleares en cada cuadra de la ciudad porque somos una gran nación!”









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 May 2022)

Los invasores parece que ya cortaron la carretera que conduce a Severodonetsk orcorrusos a pesar de sufrir muy fuertes perdidas siguen con su táctica de saturación osea concentrar gran cantidad de medios en una zona reducida , el cortar la carretera ya impide una evacuación por vía terrestre






La ciudad ya esta sin electricidad y sin agua quedan 10 mil civiles adentro


Los rusos ya deben haber cruzado el rió a pesar de la masacre de blindados que tuvieron en uno de los intentos

Los Ucranianos tienen semanas lanzando pequeños contra ataques pero han fracasado han tenido muchos muertos un poco menos que los rusos pero igual han tenido muchos muertos, los Ucranianos pueden tratar 2 o 3 contra ataques mas en caso que fracasen lo mas recomendable seria sacar lo que se pueda de ahí (Es lo que yo haría)

En caso de que la ciudad sea rodeada a los rusos se les hará mas difícil que Mariupol esta vez ya no hay factor sorpresa los Ucranianos tienen mas armas y la artillería del oeste les estará hostigado, tampoco enfrentan a voluntarios civiles (Azov) enfrentan a un ejercito regular, pero si no hay un gran flujo de armamento pesado a Ucrania el resultado en Severodonetsk sera el mismo que en Mariupol, salvo Polonia no veo a ningún país de la Unión Europea dispuesto a cooperar

Los rusos han recuperado motivación y moral a diferencia de Kiev esta vez atacan en gran numero

Israel, Turquía, Francia, Alemania están apostando y trabajando en a una victoria menor de Putin, ya salio Kissinger (El que salvo a Israel en 1973) a decir que hay que darle territorio a Putin y "No se debe humillar a Putin" osea hay que dejar que Putin gane.

En occidente hay cada vez un coro mas grande de voces que insisten que "No hay que humillar a Putin" - "Hay que darle a Putin una victoria menor" osea la solución no es que los rusos se retiren del territorio que han invadido ilegalmente pasándose por el forro todo el derecho internacional, la solución es que el estado que esta siendo agredido y robado se deje robar...........

! No hay que resistirse a las violaciones hay que dejarse violar WTF!


Israel = Quiere que Putin gane porque, Putin en Siria permite que Israel bombardee todo el tiempo ese país y admite su presencia en el Golan 

Turquía = Los Turcos se agarraron un pedazos de territorio Sirio con la complicidad de Putin, a cambio que los Turcos permitieran a los rusos agarrarse territorios de Ucrania

Francia = Nose porque carajo están apoyando a los Rusos lo que se es que con Kadaffi fueron muy valientes a Putin solo le chupan su micro polla

Alemania = Nose porque carajo están apoyando a los Rusos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 May 2022)

Hay muchas latas rusas destruidas lo que no entienden los occidentales es que los orcorrusos son cuasi suicidas se requiere reventar toda su lata al gran mayor esto no es posar con un puñado de tanques rusos quemados se requieren reventar columnas completas, los orcorrusos se imponen por bárbaro derrochoche de recursos son una horda de orcos que lanzan oleada, tras oleada de asaltos blindados así es que ganan, un puñado de armas no sirve de mucho el armamento debe enviarse de forma masiva y constante lo mismo con las municiones.

Debe ser extremadamente rápido ya que una vez en Polonia la única via es por tierra tarda 2 días en llegar los camiones logísticos al Dombass

Demasiado pronto para concluir que Ucrania ya tiene todas las armas que necesita. La ofensiva rusa en Donbas es una batalla despiadada, la más grande en suelo europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Insto a los socios a acelerar las entregas de armas y municiones, especialmente MLRS, artillería de largo alcance, APC.



Con una factura de $ 40 mil millones en los EE. UU., mensajes constantes de entrega de algunos equipos militares, podría haber una falsa impresión de que Ucrania tiene suficientes armas para ganar la guerra. Esto no es verdad. Necesitamos armas pesadas de la OTAN. Hasta ahora hemos recibido obuses, que son súper importantes, pero.....*los obuses de los EE. UU. llegaron sin el sistema digital de control de incendios.* De todos modos, bueno, los tenemos y estamos muy agradecidos. Sin embargo, lo crítico ahora es obtener armas de largo alcance, específicamente sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple de los EE. UU


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Esto si da miedo.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo próximo, el t-55?
> 
> ...



Si el T-55/54 es el que sigue mas abajo son modelos de la SGM

Aunque un T-55 si es "Actualizable" para la guerra moderna, pero creo que Rusia ya desecho todos sus T-55 sus reservas utilizables solo son de T-62

Es irrelevante que sean T-55 / T-62 / T-72/80/90 a los rusos la mayoría de las bajas el 50%+ ha sido la artillería Ucraniana por lo cual la calidad del tanque tiene poca relevancia osea no son los tanques enemigos su problema, los ATGMs tampoco son su mayor problema su pesadilla es que les cae del cielo una bola explosiva de metal caliente que los revienta en este caso el proyectil de artillería lo hundió 






Los Ucranianos dijeron que se les estaban acabando las municiones de artillería, creo que Polonia por el momento esta cubriendo la perdida de municiones de los Ucranianos, pero los polacos no tienen la capacidad de mantener este suministro constante, recordemos que la táctica orcorruso para ganar es cuando el enemigo se queda sin municiones. Típica táctica orcorruso para ganar "Yo tengo mas carne de cañón que tus balas" 



Aquí esta tu amigo Shemale ingles @Ufo un tanque ruso fue calcinando en una operación de distracción


----------



## Covaleda (24 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Alemania = Nose porque carajo están apoyando a los Rusos



La relación de los políticos alemanes con Rusia es similar a la que tienen aquí los socialistas con Marruecos, para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Buen material que tienen los bielorrusos.





Y como los ucranianos son paisesnque integrados en Europa, conectados, comerciando y creciendo se pondrian rapidamente al nivel Polaco y de los balticos
Y seguramente por encima de España y demas sureños

Y su juventud lo sabe

Sabe que un polaco en 1990 tenia un salario similar y ahora les duplica 

Quieren estar con su vecinos y con su gente. Con polacos y lituanos compartieron estado durante siglos

No con una Rusia llena de asiaticoa y follacabras del caucaso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los invasores parece que ya cortaron la carretera que conduce a Severodonetsk orcorrusos a pesar de sufrir muy fuertes perdidas siguen con su táctica de saturación osea concentrar gran cantidad de medios en una zona reducida , el cortar la carretera ya impide una evacuación por vía terrestre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (24 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El valle de la muerte en el Aeródromo de Hostomel. Dios sabe cuántos paracaidistas rusos encontraron su fin aquí.



Pocos me parecen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 May 2022)

estamos sin duda en el momento más negro de la segunda fase de la guerra, la horda a metido un chute de N2O importante, pero los ucranianos siguen rechazando a esa escoria



es hora de poner las fabricas a full fabricando material para ucrania, a destajo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

El teatro se tiene que acabar


----------



## Tales. (25 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estamos sin duda en el momento más negro de la segunda fase de la guerra, la horda a metido un chute de N2O importante, pero los ucranianos siguen rechazando a esa escoria
> 
> 
> 
> es hora de poner las fabricas a full fabricando material para ucrania, a destajo



Hay que mandar MUCHO más material pesado a la de ya. 

100-150 piezas de artillería occidental no sirven de nada si Rusia te planta 2000-3000, hay que mandar por lo menos un millar y todo el excedente de artillería soviética de los países del Este, transferir ya los cazas y mandar todos los antiguos tanques de guerra soviéticos que tengan. A este ritmo Rusia va a ocupar todo el Donbas y el sur.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)




----------



## percutor (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La 45.a brigada de artillería separada destruyó un grupo de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF




¿ en que zona ha sido esto ? 

Por otra parte , o los rusos encuentran respuesta a esto o en poco o mucho tiempo se tendrán que retirar de ucrania . 

y a esto añadir lo del switchblade , del que ya hemos visto video .


----------



## Kalikatres (25 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estamos sin duda en el momento más negro de la segunda fase de la guerra, la horda a metido un chute de N2O importante, pero los ucranianos siguen rechazando a esa escoria
> 
> 
> 
> es hora de poner las fabricas a full fabricando material para ucrania, a destajo



Rusia está echando el resto... pero sinceramente, me esperaba más, mucho más. 
Podrá mantener Rusia tamaña sangría en esta guerra de invasión? Ucrania lucha por su país, lo que era una guerra defensiva está cambiando para los ucranianos y tratan de empujar fuera de su patria a unas vociferantes y contínuas oleadas de carnaza.
Cómo seguirá esto?


----------



## Kalikatres (25 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> ¿ en que zona ha sido esto ?
> 
> Por otra parte , o los rusos encuentran respuesta a esto o en poco o mucho tiempo se tendrán que retirar de ucrania .
> 
> y a esto añadir lo del switchblade , del que ya hemos visto video .



якщо когось цікавить локація, то це м. Пологи, а точніше Пологівський ОЕЗ. Переробка соняшника і сої. Не знаю, що там зі шротом, але олію вивезли орки
Traducido del ucraniano al
si alguien está interesado en la ubicación, es la ciudad de Pologi, o más bien Pologi SEZ. Procesamiento de girasol y soja. No sé qué pasa con la comida, pero los orcos se llevaron el aceite.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

No me fio un pelo.

Me parece que Rusia tenia la capacidad de enviar 2 BTGs al día a la guerra, y las perdidas que causa ucrania ahora no están liquidando lo que llega ergo se acumulan. La consecuencia aritmetica inevitable es que rusia incrementa en el tiempo su potencial belico. No deberia de sorprender la verdad, los 200-300k y los que habrña movilizado hasta ahora estan por debajo de su potencial de movilizacion; aunque sean tropas chusqueras da igual, rusia podra soportar 2 millones de bajas al grito de davai davai por hacerse con lo que sea menester en ucrania; estan poseidos por la sed de territorios.

Ucrania necesita un upgrade de su capacidad de desgastar los frentes, hacen falta noticias de nuevas remesas de m777 y misiles del fallero llegando non stop



Kalikatres dijo:


> Rusia está echando el resto... pero sinceramente, me esperaba más, mucho más.
> Podrá mantener Rusia tamaña sangría en esta guerra de invasión? Ucrania lucha por su país, lo que era una guerra defensiva está cambiando para los ucranianos y tratan de empujar fuera de su patria a unas vociferantes y contínuas oleadas de carnaza.
> Cómo seguirá esto?


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 May 2022)

El Pravda tiene la cortesía de decirnos donde y como serán los próximos embolsamientos.

Hoy Putin se dormirá feliz con el Pravda en el regazo 

"
*SEVERODONETSK-LYSICHANSK*

El más obvio hoy es la caldera Severodonetsk. De hecho, está enmarcado. La ciudad (por cierto, formalmente, la capital de la parte de la región de Lugansk, que permaneció bajo el control de Kiev) ya está bloqueada desde el norte, el este y el sur. Y su comunicación con la vecina Lisichansk en realidad fue interrumpida. Un puente fue volado, el segundo, bajo el control de fuego de la artillería aliada. Según el tercero, es posible, quizás, escapar. Y esta no será la peor opción para la guarnición ucraniana de 2.000 efectivos en Severodonetsk. "Polymorsos" (estado político y moral) claramente no está en combate ahora, y las escaramuzas ya están en marcha en la ciudad misma. La misma opción que tanto detesta en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, se puede suponer que la guarnición de Severodonetsk en algún momento regresará a Lisichansk, donde se unirá a un grupo más grande.

Pero incluso aquí no habrá salvación, porque Lisichansk también está cerca del cerco. Sí, esta ciudad está en una colina y es muy conveniente para la defensa. Pero las carreteras a Slavyansk y Bakhmut (antigua Artemovsk) todavía controladas por Ucrania están siendo atravesadas por la artillería aliada. Y eso está a punto de ser cortado. Sin el suministro de municiones, la guarnición de Lisichansk está condenada.

Y un punto importante: con la captura de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, el territorio de la LPR quedará completamente liberado.

*NIDO AVDEEVSKOE*

Al norte de Donetsk, se rodea gradualmente Avdiivka, donde se asentó la guarnición ucraniana de hasta 6 mil personas. Desde esta ciudad se han bombardeado Donetsk, Gorlovka y Yasinovataya en los últimos años. Y siguen disparando...

Es difícil asaltar Avdiivka en la frente: durante 8 años se han erigido poderosas fortificaciones aquí. Lo más probable es que las tropas aliadas lo pasen por los flancos, bloqueen y compriman el anillo. La liberación de Avdiivka finalmente permitirá a los residentes de Donetsk y sus suburbios respirar tranquilos, olvidarse de los bombardeos y comenzar a establecer una vida pacífica.


El trabajo del obús Msta-B: ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
Ataques de artillería autopropulsada de 152 mm "Msta-B" en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: material del comandante militar del KP Alexander Kots

*ESLAVIANSK Y KRAMATORSK*

Y la liberación final de Donbass se decidirá, al parecer, en las batallas por Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, donde se han asentado unos 10.000 soldados ucranianos. Sin embargo, Kiev puede lograr aumentar esta cifra trayendo reservistas aquí.
La ofensiva hacia estas ciudades ahora se desarrolla en varias direcciones a la vez. Desde el norte, desde Izyum y desde el este, desde Krasny Liman. Desde el sureste, después de despejar el Svetlodarsk recién tomado, las fuerzas liberadas pueden unirse a ellos. Desde el sur, las tropas aliadas comenzarán a apuntalar después de la solución del problema con Avdiivka.

No* esperes una victoria rápida aquí.* En 2014, las tropas ucranianas nunca pudieron romper las defensas de Slovyansk, donde estaba la milicia de Strelkov. Pero todo se decidió por el cerco completo de la ciudad. Como resultado, Strelkov se abrió paso con su guarnición hacia Donetsk. Pero ahora los ucranianos simplemente no tendrán adónde ir. Solo capturado.

NO ARROJAR SOBRE LO ANTERIOR, SINO PARTIR EN PARTES

*La táctica de las "pequeñas calderas" permite utilizar de manera óptima las fuerzas de las repúblicas de Donbass y un grupo de tropas rusas. Minimice las pérdidas en las que se puede incurrir durante el asalto de ciudades, bloquee y destruya los principales nodos de la defensa ucraniana y sus rutas de suministro*. Las formaciones más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass están fragmentadas en varios fragmentos que no están conectados entre sí. Como saben, es difícil romper una escoba a través de la rodilla. Y en una ramita, bastante.






Última edición: hace 4 minutos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)




----------



## percutor (25 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> якщо когось цікавить локація, то це м. Пологи, а точніше Пологівський ОЕЗ. Переробка соняшника і сої. Не знаю, що там зі шротом, але олію вивезли орки
> Traducido del ucraniano al
> si alguien está interesado en la ubicación, es la ciudad de Pologi, o más bien Pologi SEZ. Procesamiento de girasol y soja. No sé qué pasa con la comida, pero los orcos se llevaron el aceite.



polohi está en la zona de zaporiyia .

Por otra part decir lo que que ya se ha comentado , el frente de lucha es largo . Mirando google maps me sale que el frente de jarkov a kerson mide unos 700 kms . Si ya hay unos 100 cañones de esos americanos cómo el del video , salen a 1 cañon cada 7 kms , lo suficiente para poder atacar cualquier objetivo ruso .


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

Qué sabia es madre naturaleza. Al Top Gun de Siberia le ahorró aprox. 300/350 cm3 de recipiente para albergar un cerebro indudablemente mermado.
Juzguen:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 May 2022)

Estoy cabreado por la sumisión extrema a dictadores bananeros de la Europa occidental igual que paso con Maduro, no pueden ver un dictador bananero porque le chupan la polla (A Putin le chupan mucho mas la polla)

Orcorrusos pierden material de forma masiva pero ellos no sin imbéciles ellos inyectan fuerzas de forma masiva, los Europeos creen que enviando un puñado de armas de segunda a los Ucranianos estos frenaran a la horda de lata

¿Se puede ser mas imbécil?

SE DEBEN ENVIAR ARMAS DE FORMA MASIVA PORQUE LOS RUSOS ENVIAN ARMAS DE FORMA MASIVA SOLO ASI SE PODRA GANAR IGUALANDO LA CORRELACIÓN DE EQUIPO MILITAR EN EL TERRENO COMO MINIMO UNA RELACIÓN DE 1 A 1 - ODEAL SERIA 2 A 1

Los orcorrusos están usando todo el armamento acumulado de la época soviética a saco, para Putler no hay mañana es ganar ganar, tampoco para los Ucranianos hay mañana una vez los rusos ocupen esas zonas harán sus usuales asesinatos y deportaciones, ellos aprendieron de Afganistán para evitar una resistencia local = Deportación a Siberia o un tiro en la nunca, a la horda le resbalan los derechos humanos.

A USA le veo muy muy lento no han metido armas a saco como se tienen que meter las municiones no están llegando a la velocidad necesaria mucho hablar mucho anunciar orcorrusos no anuncian nada se sabe que están metiendo armas de forma insana porque las pierden de forma insana igual en menos de 24 horas ya tienen latas de remplazo y se lanzan en otro ataque tratando de no cometer los errores previos.

*¿PARA QUE COÑO SE GASTA TANTO DINERO EN EJÉRCITOS Y ARMAMENTO SI A LA HORA DE LA VERDAD HAY QUE DARLE LO QUE EXIGE PUTIN QUE TIENE UN EJERCITO DYMITRY DE MIERDA? *


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estoy cabreado por la sumisión extrema a dictadores bananeros de la Europa occidental igual que paso con Maduro, no pueden ver un dictador bananero porque le chupan la polla (A Putin le chupan mucho mas la polla)
> 
> Orcorrusos pierden material de forma masiva pero ellos no sin imbéciles ellos inyectan fuerzas de forma masiva, los Europeos creen que enviando un puñado de armas de segunda a los Ucranianos estos frenaran a la horda de lata
> 
> ...



Mi teoría: el gasolinero jefe (Putín) le ha prometido a Francia/Alemania llenarles el depósito durante los próximos años, limpiarles el parabrisas, y hasta regalarles un ambientador, todo a cambio de un apoyo tácito a una "solución negociada" para que su gasolinera siga teniendo el monopolio en Uropa.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 May 2022)

Parece que los ruskis siguen dandolo todo en el Dombas



Mientras tanto, en Zaporiyia siguen teniendo un goteo incesante de bajas de hombres y de material.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 May 2022)

En Jerson los rusos siguen fortificando posiciones.


----------



## Pat (25 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estoy cabreado por la sumisión extrema a dictadores bananeros de la Europa occidental igual que paso con Maduro, no pueden ver un dictador bananero porque le chupan la polla (A Putin le chupan mucho mas la polla)
> 
> Orcorrusos pierden material de forma masiva pero ellos no sin imbéciles ellos inyectan fuerzas de forma masiva, los Europeos creen que enviando un puñado de armas de segunda a los Ucranianos estos frenaran a la horda de lata
> 
> ...




defender es una cosa, quitar a Rusia lo que ha tomado es otro; para poder recuperar las líneas anteriores a 24 Febrero hace falta unas fuerzas armadas Ucranias equilibrados y con el material de primera

Los países del EU ha estado abandonando sus fuerzas armadas durante décadas; aparte de Francia al EU no les sobra nada de material buena para mandar a Ucrania, y Francia no es el mas fiable de benefactores para Ucrania.

El UNICO quien puede mandar suficiente material es el USA, sospecho que el UK ya esta entregando todo lo que puede y no es suficiente para operaciones de envergadura

El USA debería coger pilotos Ucranios para formarles con F16 y entrenar a su ejercito de tierra de forma masiva si se quiere parar los pies de Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

La 45.ª Brigada de Artillería de Ucrania bombardea posiciones rusas en el óblast de Zaporizhia.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Otro tanque ruso T-72B3 con daños menores fue capturado por unidades ucranianas durante los combates en el Donbass.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> defender es una cosa, quitar a Rusia lo que ha tomado es otro; para poder recuperar las líneas anteriores a 24 Febrero hace falta unas fuerzas armadas Ucranias equilibrados y con el material de primera
> 
> Los países del EU ha estado abandonando sus fuerzas armadas durante décadas; aparte de Francia al EU no les sobra nada de material buena para mandar a Ucrania, y Francia no es el mas fiable de benefactores para Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo expuse hace tiempo (o por lo menos lo pensé), si quisieran parar los pies de verdad al orco, hubieran empezado a formar pilotos en F15/16 y tripulaciones de carros occidentales al comienzo de la guerra. En seis meses podrían tener operativos los primeros grupos, teniendo experiencia previa en material similar ruso.


----------



## moncton (25 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y como los ucranianos son paisesnque integrados en Europa, conectados, comerciando y creciendo se pondrian rapidamente al nivel Polaco y de los balticos
> Y seguramente por encima de España y demas sureños
> 
> Y su juventud lo sabe
> ...



En el reino unido habia 800.000 polacos hace 10 años, todos escapando de los sueldos de miseria

Hoy en dia entre brexit y lo que ha mejorado Polonia, muchisimos estan volviendo

Se estan quedando los que tienen puesto de la hostia con buen sueldo y los que se han casado


----------



## Wein (25 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Mi teoría: el gasolinero jefe (Putín) le ha prometido a Francia/Alemania llenarles el depósito durante los próximos años, limpiarles el parabrisas, y hasta regalarles un ambientador, todo a cambio de un apoyo tácito a una "solución negociada" para que su gasolinera siga teniendo el monopolio en Uropa.



Hay gas de sobra si los anglos no nos la juegan en Oriente Medio o Argelia. Hay que ir con pies de plomo mientras no se sea autosuficiente.
De todas formas no hay que tener prisa, de momento el gas está bajando y seguirá así al menos 4 meses más salvo sorpresa en alguna otra parte, Oriente Medio o Argelia.

Los anglos siguen sin levantar las sanciones a Irán, y sus "millones de armas" que han enviado a Ucrania no se están viendo, hay que llevar mucho cuidado con éstos.


----------



## percutor (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La 45.ª Brigada de Artillería de Ucrania bombardea posiciones rusas en el óblast de Zaporizhia.



Y otro ejemplo brutal de la tecnología que juega a favor de ucrania . Y en este caso contra posiciones fortificadas . En 5 minutos la artilleria ucraniana ha destrozado a esos rusos que creían estar a salvo y luego ha tenido tiempo de moverse y evitar ser contraatacada . 
Esto es en Zaporiyia , igual que en el otro video . Falta por ver si pueden realizar esto mismo en el donbass .


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Al Mayor ruso derribado que trabajaba para Wagner, parece que era una joyita en cuanto a disciplina

La historia mejora cuando profundizas: Al Maj General lo mandaron a la reserva después de que empotrara un SU-27, el cual no estaba autorizado para volar, haciendo acrobacias. Un año antes le pillaron dando una vuelta en un SU-34, también sin autorización.









"Стингер" на выходе из атаки, взрыв в воздухе и… Всё". Российские паблики обсуждают гибель летчика-генерала - BBC News Русская служба


В небе над Украиной был сбит и погиб генерал-майор военно-воздушных сил России в отставке Канамат Боташев. Информацию о гибели летчика подтвердили Би-би-си три бывших подчиненных Боташева, которые поддерживали с ним связь после окончания службы.




www.bbc.com


----------



## uberales (25 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Hay gas de sobra si los anglos no nos la juegan en Oriente Medio o Argelia. Hay que ir con pies de plomo mientras no se sea autosuficiente.
> De todas formas no hay que tener prisa, de momento el gas está bajando y seguirá así al menos 4 meses más salvo sorpresa en alguna otra parte, Oriente Medio o Argelia.
> 
> Los anglos siguen sin levantar las sanciones a Irán, y sus "millones de armas" que han enviado a Ucrania no se están viendo, hay que llevar mucho cuidado con éstos.



Mira tú primer párrafo tienes razón. Pero el segundo..., son 50 años de sanciones y además Irán está recibiendo las bases rusas de Siria, por tanto, poco le van a quitar. Lo de que no se está viendo nada las armas de los occidentales usadas por los ucranianos, venga hombre, a ver si eres de los de la finta y esas cosas.


----------



## uberales (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Al Mayor ruso derribado que trabajaba para Wagner, parece que era una joyita en cuanto a disciplina
> 
> La historia mejora cuando profundizas: Al Maj General lo mandaron a la reserva después de que empotrara un SU-27, el cual no estaba autorizado para volar, haciendo acrobacias. Un año antes le pillaron dando una vuelta en un SU-34, también sin autorización.
> 
> ...



Maveriskof amigo de Icemanof. Jugadores de voley playa en Sochi después de los entrenamientos.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

La República Checa ha transferido helicópteros de combate, tanques y sistemas de misiles a Ucrania para combatir la invasión rusa - jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.
https://twitter.com/uawarinfo/status/1528797772106940416/photo/1


----------



## favelados (25 May 2022)

Por fin un mapa topográfico!

Cansado de tantos mapitas de colorines en los que se dibujan alegremente flechitas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

El asunto es que con 100 M777 tienes bien equipados ponle a 1.000 combatientes
¿que haces con los ponle 200K restantes que estan en el frente?
Hay que optar a formar un cuerpo de artilleria caviar beluga que tenga unos 20K o más integrantes, para ello necesitas 2000 M777. Me parece lo minimo para tener una base solida de recuperacion de territorios. Hace falta un numero



percutor dijo:


> polohi está en la zona de zaporiyia .
> 
> Por otra part decir lo que que ya se ha comentado , el frente de lucha es largo . Mirando google maps me sale que el frente de jarkov a kerson mide unos 700 kms . Si ya hay unos 100 cañones de esos americanos cómo el del video , salen a 1 cañon cada 7 kms , lo suficiente para poder atacar cualquier objetivo ruso .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

se ve que guardan gratísimos recuerdos de cuando estaban bajo dominio ruso, 



Dr Polux dijo:


> La República Checa ha transferido helicópteros de combate, tanques y sistemas de misiles a Ucrania para combatir la invasión rusa - jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.


----------



## Nicors (25 May 2022)

Vergonzoso lo que ha enviado


favelados dijo:


> Por fin un mapa topográfico!
> 
> Cansado de tantos mapitas de colorines en los que se dibujan alegremente flechitas...



Ahí veo un embolsamiento ?
Y probabilidad de otro?


----------



## Turbamulta (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

En Mariupol hay un gran problema para Rusia: no hay electricidad, ¡así que la gente no puede ver la televisión rusa en casa! ¿Qué hacer? Ingrese televisores móviles que tienen propaganda rusa encendida


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Los soldados de las SOF destruyen un BMP-2 ruso, que fue abandonado al intentar cruzar el Siverskyi Donets.


----------



## keylargof (25 May 2022)

- Mamá, hay un señor en el jardín
- Pero está haciendo algo?
- No, no hace nada
- Ah entonces déjalo, es un piloto de la fuerza aérea rusa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Cuando veo esas cifras pienso: ¿Cuántos de esos tanques restantes estarán inutilizados por averías o sin piezas para reponer?¿Qué experiencia tendrán las nuevas tripulaciones?¿Cuántos más podrán permitirse llevar a Ucrania, teniendo que proteger la mayor frontera del planeta?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)




----------



## elena francis (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069762



Y este es el segundo volumen del hilo, hay otro por ahi


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 May 2022)

Coño, un tal @Hao X que ha vivido en Rusia nos contó hace tiempo lo siguiente.

Para los abducidos e intoxicados por Putin. Creo que abriré un hilo con esta joya pillada de primera mano.


"
En mi opinion la peor opcion que existe. *Rusia y los paises de influencia rusa juntan lo peor del tercer mundo con lo peor del primero.Menuda vomitona que estoy viendo por aqui.

Cualquiera que haya vivido en Rusia y tenido contacto realmente con la verdadera gente que vive en el pais, sabe que es un pais que vive en condiciones que aqui no habia ni hace 1 siglo.*

El 90% de la gente vive en pisos de 30 metros cuadrados con una habitacion o 50 metros cuadrados en dos.

Gran parte de la gente vive en Komunalkas. Pisos compartidos en los que cada habitacion tiene un propietario, que tiene su propio espacio de 16 metros cuadrados y el resto lo comparte con vecinos. Vecinos que siempre causan problemas, acaban en peleas, se emborrachan y les aporrean la puerta, se matan a cuchilladas entre ellos, etc.

Hay incluso familias de 3 viviendo en una jodida habitacion de 19 metros cuadrados en un piso compartido.

Y teniendo que irse a trabajar a distancias de hora y media en transporte publico al centro para ganar 500 euros al mes (por las buenas, fuera de las capitales tiene suerte si llega a 300 para subsistir a base de patatas).

*Yo no se que Rusia conocen los que estan diciendo que es un pais rico, pero desde luego no es la Rusia del planeta tierra*.

Alguien no me cree? Entrad en el portal cian.ru y ved como son los pisos (y habitaciones) que venden.

P.D.: Como sois vagos y no vais a mirar os pongo aqui un ejemplo:



https://www.cian.ru/sale/flat/199582749/



Un zulito de 20 metros cuadrados, ultimo piso, de los años 60 (el cuentame de España) en el tercer anillo de transporte de Moscu, a 5.500.000 rublos = al cambio 73,050 euros


----------



## pep007 (25 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069762



Haber.

Tienes que entender que en Rusia manda Putin.
Y aqui kim yong il sin pelo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

Las fabricas de armamento tendrían que estar a full escupiendo unidades 155 y demás a ritmos de 20 ud al día. La parte de poder fabricar armamento a ritmos destajistas cuando sea necesario es tan importante o mas que la propia calidad de tus inventarios.

Europa se juega en ucrania romper la dependencia del gas ruso porque Ucrania tiene importantes zonas para explotacion gasistica. Se juega ademas que rusia no desestabilice el mundo a placer con el alimento. Esas 2 cartas meramente frente a un imperio que se dedica a anexar territorios tendrian que motivarla a enviar armamento sin cuartel. Es realmente patetico que quien mas esta haciendo por parar al orco (y no hace tampoco algo excesivo) se gasisticamente independiente y tenga enorme independencia alimentaria como es USA. 



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estoy cabreado por la sumisión extrema a dictadores bananeros de la Europa occidental igual que paso con Maduro, no pueden ver un dictador bananero porque le chupan la polla (A Putin le chupan mucho mas la polla)
> 
> Orcorrusos pierden material de forma masiva pero ellos no sin imbéciles ellos inyectan fuerzas de forma masiva, los Europeos creen que enviando un puñado de armas de segunda a los Ucranianos estos frenaran a la horda de lata
> 
> ...


----------



## EGO (25 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Coño, un tal @Hao X que ha vivido en Rusia nos contó hace tiempo lo siguiente.
> 
> Para los abducidos e intoxicados por Putin. Creo que abriré un hilo con esta joya pillada de primera mano.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es ver videos de "bald and bankrupt" pululando por el estercolero ruso.

El otro dia vi uno en el que salia de una estacion de tren y a la primera persona que le pregunto algo,una mujer,iba borracha como una cuba de buena mañana y pegando gritos.



El paraiso ruso,donde la gente sobrevive con 100 euros al mes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

No se puede subestimar a la horda, siempre ha tenido un fondo de cajón inmenso. Hay que meter armamento en ucrania CON COJONES, nada de muestrarios y suvenirs. Tiene que ser como sucedio con la urss a la que los aliados dieron de todo a ritmo frenetico con la salvedad de que aquel era imperio maligno a que llevaba decadas exterminando poblacion.

La guerra se tiene que acabar ya y se acabará asi.



Pat dijo:


> defender es una cosa, quitar a Rusia lo que ha tomado es otro; para poder recuperar las líneas anteriores a 24 Febrero hace falta unas fuerzas armadas Ucranias equilibrados y con el material de primera
> 
> Los países del EU ha estado abandonando sus fuerzas armadas durante décadas; aparte de Francia al EU no les sobra nada de material buena para mandar a Ucrania, y Francia no es el mas fiable de benefactores para Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Covaleda (25 May 2022)

Los rusos van a por todas en el sureste del país, llevan días y días machacando desde la franja que tienen ocupada y no comprendo a qué se debe tanta lentitud en los avances. Ya apenas hacen nada en otros sectores, aunque sea por el elemento diversión, como antes.


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los soldados de las SOF destruyen un BMP-2 ruso, que fue abandonado al intentar cruzar el Siverskyi Donets.



Es un C 90 Instalanza español, primera vez que veo un vídeo de uno reventando un blindado Ruso.


----------



## Chaini (25 May 2022)

El segundo ejercito del mundo:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 May 2022)

Eliminado un jefe follacabra Checheno un follacabra al servicio de Putler menos, el mundo es un lugar mejor


Tenemos una cabra viuda @Demi Grante







Patético = Orcorrusos son los mayores proveedores de armamento del ejercito Ucraniano



Pat dijo:


> defender es una cosa, quitar a Rusia lo que ha tomado es otro; para poder recuperar las líneas anteriores a 24 Febrero hace falta unas fuerzas armadas Ucranias equilibrados y con el material de primera
> 
> Los países del EU ha estado abandonando sus fuerzas armadas durante décadas; aparte de Francia al EU no les sobra nada de material buena para mandar a Ucrania, y Francia no es el mas fiable de benefactores para Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Si sabes volar un Su-30 sabes volar un F-16 yo estoy en Venezuela y conocí a Pilotos de ambos aviones que apenas saben escribir (Ortografía Panchita ya sabe como es) los Ucranianos no necesitan ningún entrenamiento ya se han mostrado lo suficientemente competentes destruyendo muy grandes cantidades de equipamiento los orcorrusos, han superado todas las expectativas solo en tanques ya han destruido mas que todo el ejercito de España y Portugal juntos, esto ya es guerra total se deben ignorar las limitaciones técnicas y enviar todo a saco solo así se podrá parar a los rusos, orcorrusos no tienen limitaciones técnicas dan tanques a Dymitrysdemierda que apenas medio saben conducir un coche, en la SGM a Stalin se le daba todo tipo de equipamiento a la mayor velocidad posible en manos de personal militar pésimo.

USA envió inicialmente los Javelin cuya eficiencia no fue muy alta, los Ucranianos la mayoría de las latas de orcorrusos las reventaron con artillería, por eso USA esta mandando artillería 777, pero hay un problema logístico, en Ucrania no tienen munición para los mismos

Trasladar piezas de artillería toma casi 24 horas desde Polonia al Dombass (Una vez ya en Polonia)





Esto sin contar que cada pieza de artillería necesita muchas municiones estas municiones duran solo un día de combate por lo que se requiere enviar camiones y camiones todo el tiempo, el problema logístico no lo han solucionado del todo se requiere un suministro constante de municiones,


Francia si están en la capacidad de enviar armas pesadas pero prácticamente no lo hicieron llevamos ya 90 días de conflicto y solo han enviando equipos meramente simbólicos, de Francia llego Artillería CAESAR después de 85 días, *los franceses estuvieron 70 días pensando si la enviaban o no...... Esperemos que no pasen 70 días para enviar el otro lote de municiones, quien sabe así si los Ucranianos ganan al menos se montan (A ultima hora como acostumbran) en el bando vencedor *

+Estonia es un país de 1,3 millones con apenas ejercito y envió el 33% de su gasto militar anual
+República checa envió mas del 50% de sus tanques toda su reserva la enviaron a Ucrania (60 Tanques) han enviado artillería, lanzacohetes los checos no le tienen miedo al los orconazis
+Polonia ha enviado practicante todo lo que ha podido mandar, una solución a mediano plazo

El momento de enviar equipamiento pesado es YA para evitar otro Mariupol en Severodonetsk o como madres se escriba, orconazis están enviando todo lo pesado sin importar si les destruyen todo como sucedió tratando de cruzar el rió



A los orconazis no les importa perder todo eso tratan una y otra vez sin importarle las perdidas hasta que lo logran

¿Se imaginan que los Ucranianos perdieran el equipo militar pesado en 1 solo día ?

zoquetes como el @Demi Grante se inventan lo de "Cientos de misiles occidentales capturados" sin saber identificar que carajo es un misil anti tanque

Mientras occidente esta en el "Dilema moral" si se envía o no algo pesado, pero los orconazis están enviando material pesado a saco sin importar si lo pierden todo, igualmente organizan otra oleada casi de inmediato.

En occidente no quieren entender que están Ucrania esta siendo atacado por criminales totalmente degenerados que no tienen ningún tipo de escrúpulo moral ni ético

*Violaciones, torturas, asesinatos en masa, secuestros y genocidios sistemáticos son el camino de los invasores fascistas rusos en Mariupol, contra civiles y defensores por igual. Lo que los rashists están haciendo a los ucranianos desde esta pacífica ciudad del Mar de Azov es Bucha otra vez, mil veces peor.*



*El pueblo ruso está consumido por un odio ardiente hacia los ucranianos que va más allá de la comprensión. Los Moskali prefieren destruirse a sí mismos que ver que Ucrania siga existiendo. Y así alcanzan el nadir de la barbarie y se adentran en las profundidades sin fondo del nihilismo.*



De Alemania que carajo puedo decir el país mas rico e industrializado de Europa no quiere enviar equipo militar, han obstaculizado todo tipo de sanción a los orcorrusos y no solo eso ellos están pagando la guerra de Putin, el rublo ruso esta en su mejor momento desde los últimos 5 años tengo la impresión que los Alemanes están comprando rublos para subirle el valor a costa de devaluar el Euro, Putin les ordeno que le compraran el gas el rublos parecen ya estar preparados para obedecer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cuando veo esas cifras pienso: ¿Cuántos de esos tanques restantes estarán inutilizados por averías o sin piezas para reponer?¿Qué experiencia tendrán las nuevas tripulaciones?¿Cuántos más podrán permitirse llevar a Ucrania, teniendo que proteger la mayor frontera del planeta?



Que más da arroja más soldados y así se solucionará todo .


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Los rusos van a por todas en el sureste del país, llevan días y días machacando desde la franja que tienen ocupada y no comprendo a qué se debe tanta lentitud en los avances. Ya apenas hacen nada en otros sectores, aunque sea por el elemento diversión, como antes.



Desde la barra del bar .Tanto los rusos como ucranianos apenas tienen tropas para explotar los avances/contraataques. En el caso de los ucras hay miles entrenando pero aun tardaran en incorporarse. Recordemos que en aquel programa de TV el analista ruso dijo que los ucras podrian poner en breve sobre el terreno un millon de soldados y los rusos no.

Por tanto creo que Ucrania veo que esta intentando aguantar los embistes rusos como pueden , hasta que los rusos se desfonden y empezaran los contraataques.

Guerra de desgaste


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Llegan los T-62


----------



## Gotthard (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Llegan los T-62



Eso es que los rusos estan vaciando reservas, tienen unos cuantos cientos de T-62M (reconocibles por el blindaje extra de la torreta en forma de herradura). Tecnologia ochentera directamente desde los almacenes de carros de reserva del ejercito. No obstante no es un mal vehiculo, es heredero de la filosofia de diseño del T-34 por lo que es modular, barato y deben tener repuestos a miles. Carne de cañón poco blindada, pero si se les protege bien de la infanteria ucraniana puede dar mucho dolor con su potente cañon de 115 mm de anima lisa habilitado para disparar con precision casi cualquier munición o misil del inventario ruso.





Eso si, a la que entre de perfil en la mira de un NLAW, es chatarra, el blindaje extra que tienen solo es (medianamente) efectivo de frente.


----------



## Domm (25 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> El segundo ejercito del mundo:



Deja de stalkear el canal de Azov


----------



## Gotthard (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar .Tanto los rusos como ucranianos apenas tienen tropas para explotar los avances/contraataques. En el caso de los ucras hay miles entrenando pero aun tardaran en incorporarse. Recordemos que en aquel programa de TV el analista ruso dijo que los ucras podrian poner en breve sobre el terreno un millon de soldados y los rusos no.
> 
> Por tanto creo que Ucrania veo que esta intentando aguantar los embistes rusos como pueden , hasta que los rusos se desfonden y empezaran los contraataques.
> 
> Guerra de desgaste



Yo creo que los ucranianos no pueden hacer nada parecido a un contraataque salvo golpes de mano de infantería como los que ya se han visto. Los rusos no es que anden mucho mejor, pero tienen todavia material en los almacenes y no han agotado el reclutamiento sin haber hecho levas forzosas.

Creo que vamos a un empantanamiento de unos cuantos meses, por parte de unos y de otros. Luego se verá en unos meses cuando ambos hayan recrecido y consolidado sus reservas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es que los rusos estan vaciando reservas, tienen unos cuantos cientos de T-62M (reconocibles por el blindaje extra de la torreta en forma de herradura). Tecnologia ochentera directamente desde los almacenes de carros de reserva del ejercito. No obstante no es un mal vehiculo, es heredero de la filosofia de diseño del T-34 por lo que es modular, barato y deben tener repuestos a miles. Carne de cañón poco blindada, pero si se les protege bien de la infanteria ucraniana puede dar mucho dolor con su potente cañon de 115 mm de anima lisa habilitado para disparar con precision casi cualquier munición o misil del inventario ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069874
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069876
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, muy interesante. Pero en cuanto a lo de los repuestos tengo mis dudas. Es un tanque que se dejo de producir a mediados de los 80 del siglo pasado. A la velocidad que queman repuestos los tanques soviéticos, los años transcurridos y la corrupción endémica del ejercito ruso, dudo que tengan muchos repuestos. Y aunque los tuvieran, la logística para los repuestos de tanques rusos en general, ahora tiene que ser un infierno. Tienen T72 de diferentes versiones, T80 de diferentes versiones y T90 (T72 tuneados) de diferentes versiones, mas T64 de las “republicas”. Organizar el reparto de repuestos para todo este berenjenal de tanques me parece imposible para los rusos. Mas bien me da mí que son tanques de usar y tirar. Si se los revientan, pues mira, un arma antitanque o proyectil menos en el arsenal de Ucrania. Y si se avería, canibalizarlo si tienen oportunidad o dejarlo tirado donde caiga.

Ya no hablemos de las tripulaciones. ¿Hay alguien que sepa manejarlos debidamente o van a meter a varios Dimitris a que hagan lo que puedan? Y el mantenimiento lo mismo. Aunque los tanques soviéticos partan de ciertas filosofías de diseño comunes, no son iguales.

En fin, que de ser verdad que están movilizando esto solo significa que los rusos están rebañando el fondo del barril de una manera muy lamentable. No tienen reservas de nada.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Lituania prepara un nuevo envío de ayuda a Ucrania. 20 vehículos blindados M113; 10 camiones militares; 10 SUV para operaciones de desminado. Será entregado a Ucrania para apoyar aún más su defensa contra Rusia. Seguimos comprometidos a apoyar a Ucrania de todas las formas posibles.


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Las reformas de Putin y la corrupción endémica
Toma ratas

*Ratas atacaron a cinco residentes de Novosibirsk en medio de colapso de basura*
*En Novosibirsk, los ataques de ratas a personas se han vuelto más frecuentes. Esto coincidió con el colapso de la basura. Ecology-Novosibirsk, controlada por el grupo VIS, sigue siendo el operador regional de gestión de residuos.*
“Durante el último período de 2022, se registraron cinco casos de ciudadanos que buscaron ayuda médica en relación con una mordedura de rata en la ciudad de Novosibirsk”, dijo Rospotrebnadzor al sitio web de NGS.

En total, de febrero a abril, los especialistas del departamento recibieron 21 apelaciones sobre ratas, cuatro veces más que en el mismo período de 2021. Un fuerte salto en el número de quejas se produjo precisamente en abril, cuando Novosibirsk se vio afectada por un colapso de basura debido a

La alcaldía recibió un total de 16 denuncias sobre ratones y ratas.

Anteriormente, los diputados de la Asamblea Legislativa pidieron al gobernador Andrei Travnikov (Rusia Unida) que rescindiera el contrato con Ecología-Novosibirsk como operador regional. Las demandas se produjeron después del colapso de la basura en la primavera de 2022 en medio de una huelga de conductores de camiones de basura. Los empleados de Ecotrans-N, una empresa asociada al grupo VIS, se quejaron de las condiciones de trabajo, incluidos los problemas con los salarios y la sustitución de camiones de basura de alta calidad por camiones nacionales KamAZ.

El operador regional de gestión de residuos, Ecology-Novosibirsk LLC, también está controlado por el grupo VIS. Es Ecología-Novosibirsk quien firma contratos con los basureros y recauda dinero de la población (alrededor de 87 rublos por mes de uno registrado en el apartamento). Taiga. info escribió en detalle que los fundadores de la corporación VIS están conectados con los altos directivos de Gazprombank, ex socios del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin, banqueros que estaban interesados en el FSB, un alto funcionario de seguridad acusado de corrupción y la dirección de Rusia Unida.

Las autoridades de la región de Novosibirsk no rescindieron el contrato con Ecología-Novosibirsk, a pesar de las solicitudes de algunos diputados. Se limitaron a romper el contrato de concesión con la empresa para la construcción de plantas de clasificación de residuos, que se concluyó en 2016, pero desde entonces no se ha iniciado ninguna construcción.










Крысы напали на пять новосибирцев на фоне мусорного коллапса


В Новосибирске участились нападения крыс на людей. Это совпало с мусорным коллапсом. Региональным оператором обращения с отходами остается «Экология-Новосибирск», подконтрольная группе «ВИС».




tayga.info





Banqueros y templarios de Gatchina: concesionarios de puentes, basura y hospitales en Siberia resultaron estar conectados con el liderazgo de "ER" y sospechosos ucranianos El grupo de empresas "VIS", que recibió acuerdos multimillonarios con Novosibirsk, Yakutsk, Los gobiernos de Moscú y Khabarovsk resultaron estar conectados con ex socios de Vladimir Putin, banqueros que estaban interesados en el FSB, un alto funcionario de seguridad acusado de corrupción, y con uno de los líderes de Rusia Unida en la región de Leningrado. Detrás de lo cual, a su vez, puede ser un proveedor ucraniano de estructuras metálicas asociadas con importantes casos de corrupción, incluso en la orden de defensa estatal.




__





Тамплиеры из Гатчины


Банкиры и тамплиеры из Гатчины: концессионеры мостов, мусора и больниц Сибири оказались связаны с руководством «ЕР» и подозрительными украинцами



tayga.info


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

En Donbas, Rusia parece haber abandonado sus intentos de imponer un gran cerco en la región (el eje Izium-Zaporizhia) a favor de varios bolsillos más pequeños que aíslan algunos de los puntos clave de defensa de Ucrania:


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Mientras tanto: Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.





The Putin dead?
Sospechoso documentos sin firmar



Putin firmó un decreto sobre la adquisición simplificada de la ciudadanía #Russian para los residentes de las #Zaporozhye y #Kherson regiones de #Ukraine .



El decreto no está firmado por Putin, pero tiene un código de barras. ¿Putin está muerto y los criminales del Kremlin están actuando en su nombre? Hoy también apareció un mensaje sobre los cambios en el servicio de seguridad de Rusia, por lo que es posible que haya más cosas.


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Coño, un tal @Hao X que ha vivido en Rusia nos contó hace tiempo lo siguiente.
> 
> Para los abducidos e intoxicados por Putin. Creo que abriré un hilo con esta joya pillada de primera mano.
> 
> ...



Brutalsky te lo explica rápido, solo compara dos imágenes


¿Cuál es el mayor choque cultural al que te has enfrentado?

Dependiendo de dónde seas , es casi una garantía de que cualquiera de los dos te dará el mayor impacto cultural.
Rusia

Baño público en Voronezh






Baño público en el Parque de Oficiales en Chita






Baño público en el Parque de Oficiales en Chita


Japón







Un baño público multifunción en una estación de autobuses





Retrete público en la estación de metro en Osaka











Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com


----------



## Ungaunga (25 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mientras tanto: Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal. Les van a obligar a cambiar la nacionalidad a hostias. Orcohorda style.

Debería firmar un decreto donde diga que los portugueses ahora son rusos y lanzar su siguiente finta en dirección a Lisboa.


----------



## Gotthard (25 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, muy interesante. Pero en cuanto a lo de los repuestos tengo mis dudas. Es un tanque que se dejo de producir a mediados de los 80 del siglo pasado. A la velocidad que queman repuestos los tanques soviéticos, los años transcurridos y la corrupción endémica del ejercito ruso, dudo que tengan muchos repuestos. Y aunque los tuvieran, la logística para los repuestos de tanques rusos en general, ahora tiene que ser un infierno. Tienen T72 de diferentes versiones, T80 de diferentes versiones y T90 (T72 tuneados) de diferentes versiones, mas T64 de las “republicas”. Organizar el reparto de repuestos para todo este berenjenal de tanques me parece imposible para los rusos. Mas bien me da mí que son tanques de usar y tirar. Si se los revientan, pues mira, un arma antitanque o proyectil menos en el arsenal de Ucrania. Y si se avería, canibalizarlo si tienen oportunidad o dejarlo tirado donde caiga.
> 
> Ya no hablemos de las tripulaciones. ¿Hay alguien que sepa manejarlos debidamente o van a meter a varios Dimitris a que hagan lo que puedan? Y el mantenimiento lo mismo. Aunque los tanques soviéticos partan de ciertas filosofías de diseño comunes, no son iguales.
> 
> En fin, que de ser verdad que están movilizando esto solo significa que los rusos están rebañando el fondo del barril de una manera muy lamentable. No tienen reservas de nada.



Tienen unos 700 T-62M operativos y mas de 2000 oxidandose en desguaces militares de donde sacan los repuestos, de ahi la disponibilidad a la que me refiero. Y otra cosa es que los modelos rusos comparten mucho repuesto entre ellos, un T-90 lleva algunas piezas que aún proceden del T-55 (que a su vez es casi indistinguible de un T-62A).

Ciertamente si el T-72 tiene un tiempo medio entre averias de menos de 50 horas de funcionamiento continuo estos tienen que caerse a cachos con tiempos medios de un puñado de horas de actividad. Tambien un T-62 tiene un valor contable de CERO rublos, son vehiculos amortizadisimos, supongo que los usaran con esa condición.

Sobre que andan rebañando, yo diria que si, pero solo han puesto en ucrania un % de como un tercio de su (teórico) orden de batalla, pero esto de recurrir a tanques de la Guerra de Afganistan da que pensar.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 May 2022)

1 A eeuu no le interesa una Europa autoficiente energética por eso no libera el gas y petróleo iraní

2 Realmente se verá si estados Unidos apoya de verdad a Ucrania cuando lleguen todas las armas prometidas. Si no llegan o llegan y no tienen un impacto significativo se confirmara el pacto ruso - yankee

3 Esta guerra estaba pactada entre Rusia y eeuu para fastidiar a Europa y China pero les ha salido mal

4 China y europa estan unidas contra el plan ruso - anglo.

5 El plan ruso - anglo ya ha fracasado y ucrania ganara


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Los ucranianos son vistos como una fuerza laboral en beneficio de la economía, hay que deportar ucranianos para que trabajen en Rusia
Campos de trabajo con esclavos ?












Los propagandistas televisivos rusos y sus desnazificaciones


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tienen unos 700 T-62M operativos y mas de 2000 oxidandose en desguaces militares de donde sacan los repuestos, de ahi la disponibilidad a la que me refiero. Y otra cosa es que los modelos rusos comparten mucho repuesto entre ellos, un T-90 lleva algunas piezas que aún proceden del T-55 (que a su vez es casi indistinguible de un T-62A).
> 
> Ciertamente si el T-72 tiene un tiempo medio entre averias de menos de 50 horas de funcionamiento continuo estos tienen que caerse a cachos con tiempos medios de un puñado de horas de actividad. Tambien un T-62 tiene un valor contable de CERO rublos, son vehiculos amortizadisimos, supongo que los usaran con esa condición.
> 
> Sobre que andan rebañando, yo diria que si, pero solo han puesto en ucrania un % de como un tercio de su (teórico) orden de batalla, pero esto de recurrir a tanques de la Guerra de Afganistan da que pensar.



Lo repito, a lo que Rusia diga que tiene operativo, hay que quitarle un cero y dividirlo por la mitad (Por la corrupción, etc). Seguro que piensan en el alto mando que tienen 700, pero a saber cuantos de sus motores han sido vendidos de estraperlo a Vietnam, Irán, Yemen o Angola.


----------



## Gotthard (25 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo repito, a lo que Rusia diga que tiene operativo, hay que quitarle un cero y dividirlo por la mitad (Por la corrupción, etc). Seguro que piensan en el alto mando que tienen 700, pero a saber cuantos de sus motores han sido vendidos de estraperlo a Vietnam, Irán, Yemen o Angola.



Teniendo en cuenta la inveterada costumbre asiatica de reportar al jefe lo que el jefe quiere oir, es decir, que todo está perfecto, lo que comentas es altamente plausible.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 May 2022)

Somos conscientes de que es un foro de propaganda rusa.

Gracias señor bot.


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)

El hilo de Txusky funciona simplemente porque el de la chincheta no funciona.

Es un simple hilo de propaganda rusa donde cualquier noticia que contradiga dicha propaganda es tachada de fake o el usuario que postea ad homineado por cuentas dedicadas exclusivamente a ello.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

si ese pack lituano lo extrapolas al PIB de USA que es unas 400 veces el lituano te salen unos 4.000 M777. Por comparar



Dr Polux dijo:


> Lituania prepara un nuevo envío de ayuda a Ucrania. 20 vehículos blindados M113; 10 camiones militares; 10 SUV para operaciones de desminado. Será entregado a Ucrania para apoyar aún más su defensa contra Rusia. Seguimos comprometidos a apoyar a Ucrania de todas las formas posibles.


----------



## lajoie (25 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo repito, a lo que Rusia diga que tiene operativo, hay que quitarle un cero y dividirlo por la mitad (Por la corrupción, etc). Seguro que piensan en el alto mando que tienen 700, pero a saber cuantos de sus motores han sido vendidos de estraperlo a Vietnam, Irán, Yemen o Angola.



De ahí que no se crea ni Pyotr (el Peter dimitry) que Russia, con un presupuesto en defensa de 65.900M de dólares, pueda mantener operativas 6.000 cabezas nucleares, mientras que Francia, con un presupuesto en defensa de 56.000 M de dólares, no llega a mantener 290.


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Estos acaban reclutando a los veteranos de la IIGM
Van de cabeza a un desastre demográfico, todo por la cleptocracia y sus privilegios ,yates, mansiones...



*El parlamento ruso elimina el límite de edad para reclutar en el ejército*

El parlamento de Rusia aprobó una ley el miércoles en tiempo doblemente rápido que elimina el límite de edad superior para el servicio militar por contrato, en medio de numerosas bajas en Ucrania.

Los legisladores de la cámara baja de la Duma estatal aprobaron el proyecto de ley en tres lecturas en una sola sesión, y la cámara alta, el Consejo de la Federación, dio su aprobación poco después. El proyecto de ley ahora solo necesita la firma del presidente Vladimir Putin para convertirse en ley.

El presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin, dijo: “Hoy, especialmente, necesitamos fortalecer las fuerzas armadas y ayudar al Ministerio de Defensa. Nuestro Comandante Supremo está haciendo todo lo posible para garantizar que nuestras fuerzas armadas ganen, y necesitamos ayudar”.

Actualmente, solo los rusos de 18 a 40 años y los extranjeros de 18 a 30 años pueden alistarse como soldados profesionales en el ejército ruso.

Las fuerzas rusas han sufrido pérdidas significativas luchando en Ucrania.

El Ministerio de Defensa dijo el 25 de marzo que 1.351 militares rusos habían muerto y 3.825 heridos desde que Moscú envió sus fuerzas armadas a Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Desde entonces, no ha actualizado sus cifras de bajas.

Funcionarios de inteligencia tanto ucranianos como occidentales han dicho que las pérdidas de Rusia en Ucrania fueron significativamente mayores en ese momento y han aumentado considerablemente desde marzo. (Reporte de Reuters; Editado por Kevin Liffey)












Russian parliament scraps age limit for army recruits


Russia's parliament approved a law on Wednesday in double-quick time removing the upper age limit for contractual service in the military, amid heavy casualties in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## duncan (25 May 2022)

Lo último de yago:


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)

Finlandia haciendo prácticas con misiles anti buque..............


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 May 2022)

lajoie dijo:


> De ahí que no se crea ni Pyotr (el Peter dimitry) que Russia, con un presupuesto en defensa de 65.900M de dólares, pueda mantener operativas 6.000 cabezas nucleares, mientras que Francia, con un presupuesto en defensa de 56.000 M de dólares, no llega a mantener 290.



Lo que nos deja una cifra parecida a al de Francia. 6000 quitándole un 0 te quedan 600, y al dividirlo entre 2, nos quedan 300. Que ya son demasiadas en manos de esa gente.


----------



## Casino (25 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos acaban reclutando a los veteranos de la IIGM
> Van de cabeza a un desastre demográfico, todo por la cleptocracia y sus privilegios ,yates, mansiones...
> 
> 
> ...




Esto evidencia que las bajas de orcos no son ni remotamente las cinco mil que admiten. Con cinco mil bajas no se hubiesen dado tanta prisa en eliminar el tope de edad.

A este ritmo tendrán que decretar la movilización general y con el ejército empantanado en Ucrania esa misma movilización podría ser el fulminante para que empiecen a estallar las primaveras de colorines por las 22 republiquetas. Recordemos que ya se ha creado una plataforma reivindicando el autogobierno de las diversas etnias en esos territorios. La cuenta atrás comenzó con su creación.

El verano va a ser caliente en orcolandia.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (25 May 2022)

desde 2014


----------



## Bercipotecado (25 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El asunto es que con 100 M777 tienes bien equipados ponle a 1.000 combatientes
> ¿que haces con los ponle 200K restantes que estan en el frente?
> Hay que optar a formar un cuerpo de artilleria caviar beluga que tenga unos 20K o más integrantes, para ello necesitas 2000 M777. Me parece lo minimo para tener una base solida de recuperacion de territorios. Hace falta un numero



No se puede dar lo que no se tiene, mucho menos fabricar en poco tiempo, cuando se han fabricado de media unas 80-90 unidades/año.

En todo el planeta deben tener unos 1000 o 1100 M777, si sumamos el resto de países occidentales y sus propios modelos, quizás se llegase a los 2000, los arsenales occidentales no estan masificados como en la guerra fría. Dejando a cero la total existencia de artillería de esa modalidad, algo que es improbable, dudo que ningún país quiera quedarse a cero o donar el 50%. Despues de eso, esta darle de comer, mantenerlas y cuidarlas día a día, para mantener con vida 2000 M777 a todo tren, seria necesario una reconversion industrial de algunas fabricas, estamos hablando que si disparasen todas en un día unas 5 veces, se comerían todo el material de reseva en 2 semanas, incluidos obuses HEAT. Eso pensando que todos los países poseedores de estas piezas estuviesen dispuestos a donar todos el material que tienen para su uso y mantenimiento.

Para que te hagas una idea, USA en el punto mas importante de la Guerra de Afganistán y de Irak, tenia desplegadas entre ambos países unas 90 Piezas. La India ha comprado unas 190 por 500 millones de euros para equipar todas las brigadas desplegadas en la frontera indo-pakistaní. 

No hablamos de una pieza ligera de 1M euros. El precio de esta pieza ronda los 4M de euros y da apoyo a un radio de cerca de 40Km, es decir, 80km de diámetro.

Estamos hablando de una pieza de artillería móvil muy moderna, con unas capacidades avanzadas muy validas, pocos países cuentan con ellas. La mayoría aun mantiene las viejas piezas adquiridas en los 80s modernizados


----------



## Militarícese (25 May 2022)

Hola otaneros, he entrado sólo porque se oyen los lloros desde el principal.
Llorad más bajito, por favor.


----------



## MAUSER (25 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo que nos deja una cifra parecida a al de Francia. 6000 quitándole un 0 te quedan 600, y al dividirlo entre 2, nos quedan 300. Que ya son demasiadas en manos de esa gente.



Y seguro que la mitad ni funcionan, chatarra Dimitri para asustar.


----------



## Casino (25 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y seguro que la mitad ni funcionan, chatarra Dimitri para asustar.




La mitad y dividido por dos nos da 1500. Sigue siendo más que de sobra para acabar con el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.
Aunque si le soy sincero, antes que un mundo moronegroamarillo, prefiero un buen Armagedón y a tomar por culo. Los que más perderán serán los que más tengan. Las élites lo pararán.
En el chicken game no me saldría del carril.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Hola otaneros, he entrado sólo porque se oyen los lloros desde el principal.
> Llorad más bajito, por favor.



Alucinante verdad??

Parece que el mismo campo de minas colocado por el batallón de voluntarios ucranianos "Stugna" cerca del pueblo de Shopyne atrapó a otro equipo ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Un cortometraje sobre las aventuras del MTLB rojizo en Ucrania. Disparo en cámara de ATGM "Scythian"


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Rusia ha alcanzado la homogeneidad logística, ahora los carros de combate y las raciones de campaña tienen la misma edad.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Este es el calibre .50 que saqué del tanque ruso. Los muchachos lo montaron en una camioneta.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Un escalón de tanques soviéticos T-62 llegó a Melitopol temporalmente ocupada. Estamos esperando la T-34.

Parece que el primer lote de T-62 rusos ha llegado a Ucrania. Seguramente los usarán sus minions locales, si los usan las tropas rusas es que están bastante peor de lo que imaginábamos.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Informes de una gran contraofensiva ucraniana materializándose en el sur 

Habra que ver si es cierto y si pueden avanzar


----------



## Turbamulta (25 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo repito, a lo que Rusia diga que tiene operativo, hay que quitarle un cero y dividirlo por la mitad (Por la corrupción, etc). Seguro que piensan en el alto mando que tienen 700, pero a saber cuantos de sus motores han sido vendidos de estraperlo a Vietnam, Irán, Yemen o Angola.



Otra cuestión es la munición, no dudo que tengan cantidad de munición de 115 almacenada porque en su día se fabricaron T-62 como churros pero vete a saber de cuando es, el 125 mm del T-64/72 es el calibre estandar ruso desde los años 80 y todo está homogeneizado a ese calibre.

Por cierto es un carro clásico, con tripulante cargador, otra cosa que los rusos no usan desde el cambio a 125 que todos son de cargador automático.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Hace exactamente dos meses que el Ejército ruso no informa de bajas en sus filas. La última vez fue el 25 de marzo, cuando Moscú cifró los caídos en 1,351.









Putin visita en el hospital a soldados rusos heridos en Ucrania - Enfoque Noticias


Moscú.- El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, visitó hoy en una clínica militar de Moscú a soldados heridos en la “operación militar especial” rusa en Ucrania. En las imágenes ofrecidas por el Primer Canal se ve cómo Putin habla con uno de los soldados que se levanta en pijama de la cama de la...




enfoquenoticias.com.mx


----------



## Dr Polux (25 May 2022)

Un mapa completo de operaciones actual


----------



## kenny220 (25 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Otra cuestión es la munición, no dudo que tengan cantidad de munición de 115 almacenada porque en su día se fabricaron T-62 como churros pero vete a saber de cuando es, el 125 mm del T-64/72 es el calibre estandar ruso desde los años 80 y todo está homogeneizado a ese calibre.
> 
> Por cierto es un carro clásico, con tripulante cargador, otra cosa que los rusos no usan desde el cambio a 125 que todos son de cargador automático.



Pues 4 al asador en lugar de 3.


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Esta gentuza tiene algún problema mental, estan mas que desatados, tanto odio no es sano
En algo si son expertos, en odio y propaganda



la televisión estatal rusa controlada por el Kremlin sobre la brutal guerra de Putin contra Ucrania: los expertos dicen que los niños ucranianos no tendrán padres, ni hogares y un país destruido. Sonrientes, agregan: "Tendrán McDonald's, pero se quemará".


----------



## Turbamulta (25 May 2022)

Transporte de T-62 supuestamente en Melitopol


----------



## favelados (25 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Los rusos van a por todas en el sureste del país, llevan días y días machacando desde la franja que tienen ocupada y no comprendo a qué se debe tanta lentitud en los avances. Ya apenas hacen nada en otros sectores, aunque sea por el elemento diversión, como antes.



Los rusos se están preparando para una larga guerra de desgaste, pueden ser incompetentes pero piensan a largo plazo.

En el Sur llevan tiempo cavando trincheras, en esta zona lo que están haciendo es asegurarse posiciones altas desde las que machacar a los ucranianos con artillería asegurando al mismo tiempo el suministro de proyectiles con el ferrocarril..

Los rusos andan escasos de tanques, camiones y soldados..

Solo andan sobrados de una cosa, artilleria y su municion y piensan tirar toneladas de ellas durante mucho tiempo.

Por eso para intentar entender algo de lo que pasa y de lo que va a pasar hay que tener delante un mapa topográfico, si vemos mapas planos es fácil comprar el mantra de la propaganda rusa de grandes ofensivas, embolsamientos, etc...


----------



## Feriri88 (25 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta gentuza tiene algún problema mental, estan mas que desatados, tanto odio no es sano
> En algo si son expertos, en odio y propaganda
> 
> 
> ...




Ruso hablando que los niños americanos no tienen padres, casas y un pais destruido?
Que llevan eso a ucrania


Lo dice el pais lider en divorcios y madres solteras, con una economia de mierda y nulos servicios


----------



## keylargof (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Llegan los T-62



Por fin traen lo bueno!


----------



## lowfour (25 May 2022)

Desgraciadamente los Ukros también están sufriendo bajas por UAV's. kamikazes de esos. O al menos eso dicen.


----------



## keylargof (25 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta gentuza tiene algún problema mental, estan mas que desatados, tanto odio no es sano
> En algo si son expertos, en odio y propaganda
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me llaman rusófobo, que evidentemente lo soy, pero es que ser rusófobo es la única opción moral.

Son así. Son unos salvajes y unos putos tarados. Por supuesto que hay buena gente, pero son los menos, y la mayoría se ha largado de aquel estercolero.

Con Rusia no se puede convivir. O se arrasa con ellos y se les desrusifica o se pone un muro en la frontera y como si no existieran.

Yo prefiero la opción de darles una merecida lección, tienen que ser humillados, el país partido, hay que financiar y apoyar a todos los movimientos separatistas internos, a todo movimiento subversivo interno. Hay que machacarlos sin piedad.

Es la única forma de vivir en paz y acceder a sus recursos naturales que le hacen falta a la humanidad y no pueden estar en manos de esta gentuza border line.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

Es compresible lo que comentas pero entonces tenemos un problema muy gordo con el JUST IN TIME. Es decir hay un gasto de chorrocientos pares de cojones en defensa y si se te acaban los 50 misiles guiados que tiene tu ejercito vuelves básicamente a la edad de piedra. Esto no puede ser de ningún modo. Mejor que tener 100 piezas de artillería es tener 50/50 maquinas que te fabrican 50 unidades de artillería a la semana llegado el momento.

De todos modos son historias para viejas, si hay que ESCALAR la fabricacion de M777 se escala e ya. Cual es el problema? Estamos de acuerdo en que ucrania tiene que recuperar su independencia absolutamente, sino el orco tendra más fuerza en la proxima y podra chantajear con hambrunas. No se si soys conscientes de que un par de pepinazos en unos gaseoductos y refinerias y la EU se encuentra como la weirdmacht liquando carbon y dando pena con la industria de tratamientos termicos paralizada.
Entonces si ucrania debe ganar, tiene que hacerlo ya de forma abrumadora y sin chorradas.



Bercipotecado dijo:


> No se puede dar lo que no se tiene, mucho menos fabricar en poco tiempo, cuando se han fabricado de media unas 80-90 unidades/año.
> 
> En todo el planeta deben tener unos 1000 o 1100 M777, si sumamos el resto de países occidentales y sus propios modelos, quizás se llegase a los 2000, los arsenales occidentales no estan masificados como en la guerra fría. Dejando a cero la total existencia de artillería de esa modalidad, algo que es improbable, dudo que ningún país quiera quedarse a cero o donar el 50%. Despues de eso, esta darle de comer, mantenerlas y cuidarlas día a día, para mantener con vida 2000 M777 a todo tren, seria necesario una reconversion industrial de algunas fabricas, estamos hablando que si disparasen todas en un día unas 5 veces, se comerían todo el material de reseva en 2 semanas, incluidos obuses HEAT. Eso pensando que todos los países poseedores de estas piezas estuviesen dispuestos a donar todos el material que tienen para su uso y mantenimiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)

Por primera vez, se han publicado imágenes del uso de aviones no tripulados kamikaze Switchblade 300 estadounidenses por parte de los cazas MTR.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estamos sin duda en el momento más negro de la segunda fase de la guerra, la horda a metido un chute de N2O importante, pero los ucranianos siguen rechazando a esa escoria
> 
> 
> 
> es hora de poner las fabricas a full fabricando material para ucrania, a destajo



Rusia está echando el resto... pero sinceramente, me esperaba más, mucho más. 
Podrá mantener Rusia tamaña sangría en esta guerra de invasión? Ucrania lucha por su país, lo que era una guerra defensiva está cambiando para los ucranianos y tratan de empujar fuera de su patria a unas vociferantes y contínuas oleadas de carnaza.
Cómo seguirá esto?


*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los invasores parece que ya cortaron la carretera que conduce a Severodonetsk orcorrusos a pesar de sufrir muy fuertes perdidas siguen con su táctica de saturación osea concentrar gran cantidad de medios en una zona reducida , el cortar la carretera ya impide una evacuación por vía terrestre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



impresiona observar la cantidad de proyectiles de artillería convencional que tienen los Rusos pues derruir ciudades hasta los cimientos, aparte de ser digno de huespedes de frenopático es de tener unos arsenales claramente IN-MEN-SOS.
Pero hay que preguntarse el por qué de tanto armamento que los rusos almacenan y el por qué de tan inmensos arsenales de munición; la respuesta está clara: Mantener el terror en los países que ellos consideran de su órbita y machacarlos si desean ser libres como ha ocurrido.
Pero visto lo visto, si hubiese sido Inglaterra la invadida por los rusos, pongo la mano en el fuego y no me quemaría que al dia siguiente estaría su reina tomando el te en la Plaza Roja.
Menudo atajo de brutos que parecen sacados de la pelicula "Los Visitantes"

En la foto podemos ver el ataque masivo a los que se enfrentaban ayer los ucranianos, como siempre todo regado con miles, miles y miles de proyectiles de artilleria convencional. Pero OJO: Están llegando carros de combate... T62!!!!! a cientos, supongo los de la reserva de 1980


----------



## txusky_g (25 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Informes de una gran contraofensiva ucraniana materializándose en el sur
> 
> Habra que ver si es cierto y si pueden avanzar



Ojalá. Explicaría que tengan un poco abandonadillo el Donbas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 May 2022)

jajaja no muerden, solo quieren jugar


----------



## duncan (25 May 2022)

Noticias del uso de drones kamikazes switchblade 300 por los ucranianos:


----------



## paconan (25 May 2022)

Tik-Tok Kadyrov amenazando
Sabrá algo del Art 5 de la OTAN?

“Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en #Poland . Después de #Ukraine , si hay una orden, mostraremos lo que somos capaces de hacer en 6 segundos. Mejor quita tus armas (polacas) de los mercenarios”.



Ramzan Kadyrov no es bueno en el baloncesto, pero ¿qué hay del fútbol?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Otra cuestión es la munición, no dudo que tengan cantidad de munición de 115 almacenada porque en su día se fabricaron T-62 como churros pero vete a saber de cuando es, el 125 mm del T-64/72 es el calibre estandar ruso desde los años 80 y todo está homogeneizado a ese calibre.
> 
> Por cierto es un carro clásico, con tripulante cargador, otra cosa que los rusos no usan desde el cambio a 125 que todos son de cargador automático.



Lo de la munición no es un tema valadi. Trufault ya hablo en su momento lo los problemas que tuvo Ucrania cuando empezó la invasión en 2014 por culpa de la munición de fabricación soviética que usaban. Estaba caducadisima y explotaba sola al ser manipulada y causó la perdida de multitud de tanques ucranianos.


----------



## favelados (25 May 2022)

Hablando de Kadirov leí el otro día que ha enchufado a su primo de comandante militar de Mariupol

Los de la etnia ya se sabe son muy tribales y tiene muchos primos a los que colocar..


----------



## Nicors (25 May 2022)

La ciudad de María gobernada por escoria musulmana luciferina, hay que darle las gracias al imperio turcomongol, y estos son los que vienen a liberar a Europa.


----------



## duncan (25 May 2022)

Sobre la "brillante" maniobra rusa del cruce del río, supongo que para cierto "mariscal" merecerá estudiarse en las academias militares, lo que no sé es como se considerará ( Aunque me lo figuro):


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Cómo vais follayankees, según la prensa otanica, vuestros nazis no están en su mejor momento.









Kuleba tilda de "extremadamente mala" la situación en el Donbás


El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kuleba, ha calificado este miércoles de "extremadamente...




www.google.com


----------



## Kalikatres (25 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estamos sin duda en el momento más negro de la segunda fase de la guerra, la horda a metido un chute de N2O importante, pero los ucranianos siguen rechazando a esa escoria
> 
> 
> 
> es hora de poner las fabricas a full fabricando material para ucrania, a destajo



Lo que es irreemplazable son los soldados ucranianos que también están muriendo alarmantemente pero los orcos tienen en esto, en principio, mucha ventaja y es la gran reserva de personas que pueden llegar a movilizar y que es a todas luces superior a los invadidos.
En todo caso no hay que olvidar que gran parte de la juventud de Rusia no está muy de acuerdo en marchar a jugarse la vida en una guerra que no les incumbe para nada y no están de acuerdo y en un hábitat que dista mucho de albergar las comodidades de su vivienda, internet, moviles, incluso ordenadores y relaciones sociales virtuales que tanto se llevan, no no creo que estén por la labor ni que la NKVD vaya a sacarlos a golpe de culata de sus casas ante las protestas y lloros de sus madres que hasta ahora sólo han visto llegar cadáveres del frente.
Habrá un dia no muy lejano que occidente deje de lado su hipocresía y se saque la polla realizando un brutal ataque sobre esta horda robagallinas y lavadoras arrasando su poder militar a cero y anular su posible arsenal atómico hasta el exterminio y desarme total. 
La humanidad necesita quitarle los dientes a este ogro siempre amenazante y cortarle todos sus tentáculos, sería muy interesarte ver partidos políticos, asociaciones, ong incluso países siervos del Kremlin cayendo como fichas de dominó. Habría sorpresas, muchas sorpresas.
Ya está bien de tonterías, es hora de pasar a la acción.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

La aviación rusa brilla por su ausencia..


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos se están preparando para una larga guerra de desgaste, pueden ser incompetentes pero piensan a largo plazo.
> 
> En el Sur llevan tiempo cavando trincheras, en esta zona lo que están haciendo es asegurarse posiciones altas desde las que machacar a los ucranianos con artillería asegurando al mismo tiempo el suministro de proyectiles con el ferrocarril..
> 
> ...



Es verdad que los nazis han destruido ya los 10.000 tanques rusos, es más han destruido hasta los 30.000 que tienen en la reserva. Ja ja ja ja.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (25 May 2022)

Esta última página es un chollo, follaputins se van al ignore...


----------



## Casino (25 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que es irreemplazable son los soldados ucranianos que también están muriendo alarmantemente pero los orcos tienen en esto, en principio, mucha ventaja y es la gran reserva de personas que pueden llegar a movilizar y que es a todas luces superior a los invadidos.
> En todo caso no hay que olvidar que gran parte de la juventud de Rusia no está muy de acuerdo en marchar a jugarse la vida en una guerra que no les incumbe para nada y no están de acuerdo y en un hábitat que dista mucho de albergar las comodidades de su vivienda, internet, moviles, incluso ordenadores y relaciones sociales virtuales que tanto se llevan, no no creo que estén por la labor ni que la NKVD vaya a sacarlos a golpe de culata de sus casas ante las protestas y lloros de sus madres que hasta ahora sólo han visto llegar cadáveres del frente.
> Habrá un dia no muy lejano que occidente deje de lado su hipocresía y se saque la polla realizando un brutal ataque sobre esta horda robagallinas y lavadoras arrasando su poder militar a cero y anular su posible arsenal atómico hasta el exterminio y desarme total.
> La humanidad necesita quitarle los dientes a este ogro siempre amenazante y cortarle todos sus tentáculos, sería muy interesarte ver partidos políticos, asociaciones, ong incluso países siervos del Kremlin cayendo como fichas de dominó. Habría sorpresas, muchas sorpresas.
> Ya está bien de tonterías, es hora de pasar a la acción.




La mayoría de rusos son como son todos los follaputines de burbuja. Pura boquilla.

Como este ruso:





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## favelados (25 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es verdad que los nazis han destruido ya los 10.000 tanques rusos, es más han destruido hasta los 30.000 que tienen en la reserva. Ja ja ja ja.



Lo del stock de chatarra rusa se parece cada vez más al stock inmobiliario de los bancos, a ver si encontráis alguien que os lo compre por lo que decís que vale antes de que tengáis que venderlos a un fondo buitre por lo que valen realmente..


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Lo del stock de chatarra rusa se parece cada vez más al stock inmobiliario de los bancos, a ver si encontráis alguien que os lo compre por lo que decís que vale antes de que tengáis que venderlos a un fondo buitre por lo que valen realmente..



Pero no estáis ganando los nazis otanicos la guerra ?, No os preocupéis.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 May 2022)

la ofensiva rusa esta atascada eso esta claro y patente.
Lo que no esta claro es como estando atascada sigue destrozando un pais que va a quedar bien bonico como sigan haciendo caso a que el territorio es mas importante que las vidas humanas.

Los destrozos producidos supongo que son ataques de falsa bandera del potentisimo ejercito ucraniano.

ni un gesto para la paz señores.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Jo jo jo.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Ja ja ja. 









Russian troops plunge through Ukraine lines in Donbas as fighting enters decisive week


This week will be a decisive one for Ukraine’s prospects of holding the region — and Russia’s chances of seizing it.




www.militarytimes.com


----------



## txusky_g (25 May 2022)

La onda expansiva acojona mucho:


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (25 May 2022)

Los rusos tiran a dar.


----------



## Hao X (25 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Coño, un tal @Hao X que ha vivido en Rusia nos contó hace tiempo lo siguiente.
> 
> Para los abducidos e intoxicados por Putin. Creo que abriré un hilo con esta joya pillada de primera mano.
> 
> ...



Bueno, respecto a esto debo decir que he visto mejoras sustanciales durante los últimos años, y la gente joven formada está cobrando tanto o más que en Europa con los precios por la mitad. Lo de los pisos enanos si que es un fiasco, pero la verdad es que es así también en Polonia y supongo que en gran parte de países del Este, y si comparamos precios de capital con Madrid pues bueno.

De todas formas, la gente que apoya en este conflicto a Rusia, el 90% no es porque les mole Rusia, sino porque están hasta los huevos de la OTAN, el globalismo, la agenda 2030 y el NWO, que van todos de la Mano. A mi no me gusta demasiado Rusia por unos cuantos motivos, sobre todo uno en particular, pero quien ha provocado todo este conflicto son los de siempre, no ellos.


----------



## Turbamulta (25 May 2022)

"tachanka" ucraniana  

La "tachanka" es un invento que se utilizó en la guerra civil rusa y guerra ruso-polaca, era un carromato tirado por caballos con una ametralladora apuntando hacia atrás.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Je je je. Hasta la victoria final. 

Me lo ha dicho EL INMUNDO. JA JA JA


Los militantes del batallón de la defensa territorial de Cherkask se niegan a luchar y grabaron un mensaje de video para el comandante ucraniano de la zona:

1. El 22 de mayo fuimos enviados al frente para cumplir una misión de combate;
2. No se proporcionaron armas pesadas;
3. Nos negamos a realizar la tarea;
4. Nos quitaron nuestras armas y equipo de protección;
5. Estamos amenazados con arresto y enjuiciamiento;
6. Tenemos dos "muertos" y un gran número de "heridos";
7. No hay atención médica calificada ni financiamiento;
8. No queremos ser carne de cañón.

▫


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Je je je. Hasta la victoria final.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho EL INMUNDO. JA JA JA
> 
> ...



Qué tontos, se niegan a luchar exponiéndose a un consejo de guerra y posible matarile, que sean consecuentes con las circunstancias, se rindan a los rusos y luego envíen un video a las autoridades ucranianas diciendo: Habéis traicionado a Ucrania nos habéis enviado al frente sin armas, ni medios mínimos para la lucha y la supervivencia, nos habéis obligado a rendirnos, "traidores"¿dónde están las milmillonadas en armas enviadas por la OTAN? ¿ En el mercado negro politicos corruptos? Ojalá os cuelguen por traidores"

Y tan agusto.

Y se quedan tan anchos


----------



## kikepm (25 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Desgraciadamente los Ukros también están sufriendo bajas por UAV's. kamikazes de esos. O al menos eso dicen.



Joder, sois adictos a la casquería en este hilo.

Si dejárais de poner estas barbaridades y os centrarais en poner información con fuentes y opiniones argumentadas, mejoraría mucho el hilo.


----------



## Gotthard (25 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Noticias del uso de drones kamikazes switchblade 300 por los ucranianos:



Es ideal para atentados el pajarillo ese, muy dificil de detectar, practicamente imparable y permite que el autor se coloque a varios kilometros controlando la situacion en el objetivo por CCTV y solo 6000 cada juguete, pequeño liviano y con un software que lo montas en cualquier PC.

¿Cuantos dicen que les han dado los norteamericanos? 

¿1000?

No, 700....

Vaya, se han perdido 300 por el camino, por el camino al valle del Pantsir, a Gaza y a Napoles.


----------



## Subprime (25 May 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> "tachanka" ucraniana
> 
> La "tachanka" es un invento que se utilizó en la guerra civil rusa y guerra ruso-polaca, era un carromato tirado por caballos con una ametralladora apuntando hacia atrás.



Quien sabe si hasta tiene éxito el invento viendo el "Nivel" que han demostrado los orconazis no me extraña que funcione


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 May 2022)

No el problema no es el territorio. 
Eso esta perdido. 
El problema es el coste en vidas humanas. 

Pero dudo que tu tengas capacidad de razonarlo.


----------



## César Borgia (25 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



nieva,asi que eso debio ser en diciembre enero..eso si ese ucraniano cogiendo una granada y devolviendola


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No el problema no es el territorio.
> Eso esta perdido.
> El problema es el coste en vidas humanas.
> 
> Pero dudo que tu tengas capacidad de razonarlo.



No creo que el territorio esté perdido.
Rusia se acerca peligrosamente al casus belli que, invariablemente resultará en la destrucción masiva de varias ciudades rusas, carpet bombing + algún Dresden teológico. Rendición y reparaciones que durarán décadas.

Ya Suecia y Finlandia tomaron partido en voz alta y Rusia se bajó los pantalones.

Alemania va lentamente preparándose para la gran tragedia y, hacia el final, USA sin despeinarse enviará el "The Seventh First" a cargo del Tte. Cnl. Gerald Boston a tomar la Plaza Rosa.

Es simple, hay que leer entre líneas el discurso menguante de Moscow. Rusia es un país del tercer mundo y sencillamente será puesto en caja, como corresponde.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No creo que el territorio esté perdido.
> Rusia se acerca peligrosamente al casus belli que, invariablemente resultará en la destrucción masiva de varias ciudades rusas, carpet bombing + algún Dresden teológico. Rendición y reparaciones que durarán décadas.
> 
> Ya Suecia y Finlandia tomaron partido en voz alta y Rusia se bajó los pantalones.
> ...



Drogarse mola pero no cuela las ideas que se te ocurren durante


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

Esta bastante claro que el imperio del mal tiene que ser derrotado, que en ucrania no tiene que conseguir nada, porque si consigue ponle el donbass, volverá a por más y volverá más fuerte con expertise y con las fabricas de chatarra a full escupiendo al mundo material para aplanar europa. Para ver esto no hace falta ser Nostradamus, enchufas la tele rusa y te sale; nos habran tomado la medida perfectamente. Nos olvidamos pero el Kremlin tiene una quintacolumna y celulas durmientes en Europa a cascoporro, te los activa y estas bastante jodido luchando en dos frentes.

Entonces como ucrania tiene que derrotar a la madre de todas las bostas y dado que esta guerra se tiene que terminar YA, es de cajón que hay que darle a ucrania hasta aviones de combate F-35. Hay que ver esos chismes en acción. Por que sino al final esta bazofia de guerra se va a eternizar, y donde hablábamos de ucrania estaremos en el fututo hablando de si hay que enviarle a las bálticas artillería o si hay que darle una salida a Poutine.

Es que vamos, que los muertos los está poniendo Heroicamente Ucrania. Lituania ha entregado en el ultimo pack, como si USA hubiera enviado 4.000 M777 debido a que es 400 veces mayor su PIB. Y no es que Lituania este ahora mismo jodisima por el esfuerzo como si hubieran confinado a su poblacion con toque de queda y demas brutalidades que ha tenido que soportar hace nada la poblacion europea.




Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que es irreemplazable son los soldados ucranianos que también están muriendo alarmantemente pero los orcos tienen en esto, en principio, mucha ventaja y es la gran reserva de personas que pueden llegar a movilizar y que es a todas luces superior a los invadidos.
> En todo caso no hay que olvidar que gran parte de la juventud de Rusia no está muy de acuerdo en marchar a jugarse la vida en una guerra que no les incumbe para nada y no están de acuerdo y en un hábitat que dista mucho de albergar las comodidades de su vivienda, internet, moviles, incluso ordenadores y relaciones sociales virtuales que tanto se llevan, no no creo que estén por la labor ni que la NKVD vaya a sacarlos a golpe de culata de sus casas ante las protestas y lloros de sus madres que hasta ahora sólo han visto llegar cadáveres del frente.
> Habrá un dia no muy lejano que occidente deje de lado su hipocresía y se saque la polla realizando un brutal ataque sobre esta horda robagallinas y lavadoras arrasando su poder militar a cero y anular su posible arsenal atómico hasta el exterminio y desarme total.
> La humanidad necesita quitarle los dientes a este ogro siempre amenazante y cortarle todos sus tentáculos, sería muy interesarte ver partidos políticos, asociaciones, ong incluso países siervos del Kremlin cayendo como fichas de dominó. Habría sorpresas, muchas sorpresas.
> Ya está bien de tonterías, es hora de pasar a la acción.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Drogarse mola pero no cuela las ideas que se te ocurren durante



Señor, jamás me drogué ni bebo en demasía.
Lea el discurso de Moscow. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Señor, jamás me drogué ni bebo en demasía.
> Lea el discurso de Moscow. Ahí lo dejo.



Yo solo te digo que ojala tuvieras razon y la paz fuera facil de conseguir. 

Pero siguiendo al mamarracho de zelenski no lo veo. 
Desde el minuto uno ha ido de chulo contra un adversario infinitamente mas fuerte y mejor armado. Y las chulerias se pagan. Por eso ha tenido que obligar a los hombres blancos a alistarse en sus filas. No porque tenga razon o el pueblo le respalde. Sino porque es un psicopata con un desprecio absoluto por las vidas humanas.


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Yo solo te digo que ojala tuvieras razon y la paz fuera facil de conseguir.
> 
> Pero siguiendo al mamarracho de zelenski no lo veo.
> Desde el minuto uno ha ido de chulo contra un adversario infinitamente mas fuerte y mejor armado. Y las chulerias se pagan. Por eso ha tenido que obligar a los hombres blancos a alistarse en sus filas. No porque tenga razon o el pueblo le respalde.* Sino porque es un psicopata con un desprecio absoluto por las vidas humanas.*




En eso también es infinitamente superior el zar enano. Pero Vd. mismo con su mecanismo. No abuse tampoco de las drogas. Que piensa el ladrón...


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En eso también es infinitamente superior el zar enano. Pero Vd. mismo con su mecanismo. No abuse tampoco de las drogas. Que piensa el ladrón...
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Yo no he opinado de putin salvo para decir que es infinitamente mas fuerte y para decir que esta convirtiendo ucrania en un erial. Peroa mi me dan pena los ucranianos no zelenski ni los buscapleitos y si un vecino mio me pide armas para emplearlas contra otro vecino lo mas facil es que le mande a tomar por el culo. Porque las armas ya sabemos quien las carga y quien las porta. 

La paz y la guerra son puntos de vista muy diferentes


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Yo no he opinado de putin salvo para decir que es infinitamente mas fuerte y para decir que esta convirtiendo ucrania en un erial. Peroa mi me dan pena los ucranianos no zelenski ni los buscapleitos y si un vecino mio me pide armas para emplearlas contra otro vecino lo mas facil es que le mande a tomar por el culo. Porque las armas ya sabemos quien las carga y quien las porta.
> 
> La paz y la guerra son puntos de vista muy diferentes




Que sí, que sí, ya sabemos que Vd. no opina de Putín, que la paz es lo que importa y que el territorio para Rusia. Un equidistante de toda la vida.
Venga, siga vendiendo motos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> El problema es el coste en vidas humanas.



He analizando muchos conflictos militares y todos se caracterizan en que las vidas es lo que menos importa.

Vietnam del Norte + Vietcong sufrieron bajas brutales y ganaron, enfrentaban a un ejercito muy muy bueno el de Vietnam del Sur + USA pues USA fracaso en destruir sus núcleos centrales de mando 


Al ejercito de Stalin las vidas tampoco le importaban, nunca colapso porque desde el exterior le proveían el oxigeno necesario 

Y en la guerra moderna toda unidad militar tiene un núcleo operativo y si no se destruye ese núcleo la unidad sigue activa, USA por ejemplo no inflige tantas bajas USA destruye centros de mando, centros de comunicaciones, destrucción de los suministros, destrucción de depósitos de combustible, destrucción de vehículos de mando y control que hacen que la unidad se desmorone.

El ejercito Ucraniano nunca colapsara por bajas, colapsara si no le mandan a la velocidad adecuada el equipo militar de remplazo y las municiones, ahí es el reto de USA suministrar las municiones y armas a la velocidad apropiada


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> He analizando muchos conflictos militares y todos se caracterizan en que las vidas es lo que menos importa.
> 
> Vietnam del Norte + Vietcong sufrieron bajas brutales y ganaron, enfrentaban a un ejercito muy muy bueno el de Vietnam del Sur + USA pues USA fracaso en destruir sus núcleos centrales de mando
> 
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo señor analista. La guerra la gana siempre el bando mas debil... Y sin perdidas humanas.... No sabemos porque pero es asi.,.. Y punto. 

Ser un rojo es la polla con cebolla. No necesitan tener razon alguna para intentar imponer su gilipollez innata. 

Vayase usted a la guerra no se perderia demasiado y podria ayudar con sus sesudos analisis a los militares de zelenski. Ah claro, eso no...


----------



## asakopako (26 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> He analizando muchos conflictos militares y todos se caracterizan en que las vidas es lo que menos importa.
> 
> Vietnam del Norte + Vietcong sufrieron bajas brutales y ganaron, enfrentaban a un ejercito muy muy bueno el de Vietnam del Sur + USA pues USA fracaso en destruir sus núcleos centrales de mando
> ...



La guerra de Vietnam no la perdió EEUU en Vietnam, sin quitarle méritos a los vietnamitas que se defendieron impecablemente. La guerra la perdió en EEUU cuando la Unión Soviética infiltró todo el ámbito académico americano, en especial la universidad pública de Berkeley, desde donde se creó todo el movimiento pacifista que derivó en protestas por todo el país. De no ser por ello podrían haber aguantado tranquilamente otros 10 años de guerra. Pero una vez debilitada la moral del pueblo americano la guerra estaba perdida.

De recuerdo de esa nos llevamos de propina la destrucción definitiva del patrón oro.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La guerra la perdió en EEUU cuando la Unión Soviética infiltró todo el ámbito académico americano, en especial la universidad pública de Berkeley, desde donde se creó todo el movimiento pacifista que derivó en protestas por todo el país.



Tal es así, que para esa época Jimmy Webb compuso la maravillosa y difícil canción anti bélica "Galveston", que fue estrenada por el genio de Glen Campbell, que era de derechas y la cantó de tal manera que invitaba a combatir.


----------



## favelados (26 May 2022)

Entrevista con un tanquista ruso en un tabloide traducida por un tuitero

Entre otras cosas dice que ha presenciado diez ataques con Javelin y solo uno destruyó el tanque

Bueno dice o más bien decía por que parece que su tanque fue atacado después por un stugna y ya no está en condiciones e contarnos nada más...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

caen como el mosca


----------



## Fiallo (26 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esta bastante claro que el imperio del mal tiene que ser derrotado, que en ucrania no tiene que conseguir nada, porque si consigue ponle el donbass, volverá a por más y volverá más fuerte con expertise y con las fabricas de chatarra a full escupiendo al mundo material para aplanar europa. Para ver esto no hace falta ser Nostradamus, enchufas la tele rusa y te sale; nos habran tomado la medida perfectamente. Nos olvidamos pero el Kremlin tiene una quintacolumna y celulas durmientes en Europa a cascoporro, te los activa y estas bastante jodido luchando en dos frentes.
> 
> Entonces como ucrania tiene que derrotar a la madre de todas las bostas y dado que esta guerra se tiene que terminar YA, es de cajón que hay que darle a ucrania hasta aviones de combate F-35. Hay que ver esos chismes en acción. Por que sino al final esta bazofia de guerra se va a eternizar, y donde hablábamos de ucrania estaremos en el fututo hablando de si hay que enviarle a las bálticas artillería o si hay que darle una salida a Poutine.
> 
> Es que vamos, que los muertos los está poniendo Heroicamente Ucrania. Lituania ha entregado en el ultimo pack, como si USA hubiera enviado 4.000 M777 debido a que es 400 veces mayor su PIB. Y no es que Lituania este ahora mismo jodisima por el esfuerzo como si hubieran confinado a su poblacion con toque de queda y demas brutalidades que ha tenido que soportar hace nada la poblacion europea.



Rusia ha venido tocando los cojones a Occidente desde comienzos del siglo xx, es hora que se les humille de una buena vez. Occidente pasó por alto las distintas limpiezas étnicas cometidas por el imperio turcomongol, es hora de pagarles con la misma moneda, Rusia debe ser puesta en el programa de descolonización.


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

Brutalsky en las olimpiadas


¿Qué fotos de Rusia te asustan en 2022?






Sacerdotes ortodoxos entregaron granadas a jóvenes para que las arrojaran a nazis imaginarios.
Se ha derramado mucha tinta sobre la inseparabilidad de la iglesia y el estado en Rusia, pero después del inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, la iglesia y el ejército se unieron en una santa cruzada contra el nazismo mundial. Y el amor por las armas de fuego.





“Una pregunta de almuerzo gratis. El patrimonio neto del patriarca Kirill es a) 10 millones de dólares b) 100 millones de dólares c) mil millones de dólares d) cuanto menos sepas, mejor duermes”.
En el estadio propiamente denominado Torpedo, la diócesis de Vladimir realizó la competencia “Guerrero Santo” en lanzamiento de granadas, desmontaje y montaje de fusil automático AK-47, carrera de relevos, pull-ups, mientras que en la competencia intelectual, los participantes demostraron sus conocimientos de ruso. historia de la iglesia ortodoxa.





¿No puedes permitirte unas zapatillas? ¡No hay problema! ¡Todo por el Frente, todo por la Victoria!
Al evento asistieron 19 equipos de diferentes ciudades, así como estudiantes del Servicio Penitenciario Federal y representantes del Escuadrón Especial Monomakh encargados de sofocar disturbios en colonias penales que ocurren regularmente debido a torturas, extorsión, mala comida, condiciones de hacinamiento.
Los premios eran comida.





¿Sin red de voleibol? ¡No hay problema! ¡Todo por el Frente, todo por la Victoria!
“Cada participante recibió al menos un almuerzo”, afirmó la diócesis.
Los ganadores del concurso recibieron un segundo almuerzo. Los perdedores se fueron a casa con el estómago vacío.
Los ganadores del primer lugar recibieron boletos para el espectáculo culinario "Roulet" (sin almuerzo incluido) y certificados de descuento del 5% para "Papa John's" y "Baskin Robbins".





La Marcha Z de la Juventud de Putler. "¡Enlaces, enlaces, enlaces, Kameraden!"


Continua


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

“¿Ha detenido a algún ocupante ucraniano de Ucrania hoy?”

"¡Ja, Obersturmführer!"






Los proletarios de Krasnoyarsk tiran la “basura occidental” a un contenedor de basura especialmente designado, también occidental. Las mamás les arrebataron los juegos de Lego a sus hijos, las mamás se llevaron las zapatillas Reebok, las blusas de Mango y los vestidos de Zara de sus hijas y los donaron al basurero. El contenedor de basura está ubicado en las calles Dictadura del Proletariado y Karl Max.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.



*Cubos de basura para marcas que salieron de Rusia aparecieron en las calles de Krasnoyarsk*

En Krasnoyarsk, aparecieron botes de basura inusuales en las calles de la ciudad. Los contenedores llevan la inscripción: "Basura occidental" y los logos de conocidas marcas que salieron de Rusia: H&M, Zewa, IKEA, ZARA, McDonald's, LEGO y otras.

Según testigos presenciales, los tanques están ubicados en las calles de la Dictadura del Proletariado, 8 de Marzo y Karl Marx.

Los residentes locales compartieron que los contenedores estaban completamente repletos de paquetes de marcas occidentales el día anterior. Sin embargo, los residentes de Krasnoyarsk no tenían prisa por tirar los productos ellos mismos.









На улицах Красноярска появились мусорные баки для ушедших из России брендов


Акция вызвала бурные обсуждения среди жителей города




trk7.ru


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




Un RPG-7 es un arma letal, si bien carece de precisión guiada es capaz de perforar 600mm de blindaje y un t-62 tiene algo menos de 250mm en su parte más gruesa, el frontal de la torreta. 
Es perfectamente capaz de reventar incluso un carro occidental si acierta el blanco perpendicularmente. 
El T-62 es un vehículo completamente obsoleto frente a infantería equipada con armamento anticarro, del tipo que sea. Pero para emplearlo como obús autopropulsado es perfectamente válido, eso sí, para alcances de 4000 metros como máximo y con una mala precisión, pero 4 cacharros de esos tirando munición explosiva machacan cualquier estructura que no sea de hormigón. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Wein (26 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La guerra de Vietnam no la perdió EEUU en Vietnam, sin quitarle méritos a los vietnamitas que se defendieron impecablemente. La guerra la perdió en EEUU cuando la Unión Soviética infiltró todo el ámbito académico americano, en especial la universidad pública de Berkeley, desde donde se creó todo el movimiento pacifista que derivó en protestas por todo el país. De no ser por ello podrían haber aguantado tranquilamente otros 10 años de guerra. Pero una vez debilitada la moral del pueblo americano la guerra estaba perdida.
> 
> De recuerdo de esa nos llevamos de propina la destrucción definitiva del patrón oro.



esa es la excusa que ponen, pero los vietnamitas les dieron duro, 6000 aeronaves derribadas. y la mitad de muertos que en la guerra contra el imperio japones con un gasto económico similar.

El patrón oro cae antes de la derrota en Vietnám, 1071 por el gasto en la guerra y el gasto en el programa Apolo, que seguramente se desviaría también a la guerra o a corrupción ya que fue un montaje y el único gasto relevante seria el programa de misiles balisticos que también estarán oxidados como los rusos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> esa es la excusa que ponen, pero los vietnamitas les dieron duro, 6000 aeronaves derribadas. y la mitad de muertos que en la guerra contra el imperio japones con un gasto económico similar.
> 
> El patrón oro cae antes de la derrota en Vietnám, 1071 por el gasto en la guerra y el gasto en el programa Apolo, que seguramente se desviaría también a la guerra o a corrupción ya que fue un montaje y el único gasto relevante seria el programa de misiles balisticos que también estarán oxidados como los rusos.



Vietnam con el apoyo a saco de la URSS o te crees que los 6000 SA2 crecían en los arrozales....aún siguen pagando hasta dios sabe cuándo la deuda de guerra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La guerra de Vietnam no la perdió EEUU en Vietnam, sin quitarle méritos a los vietnamitas que se defendieron impecablemente. La guerra la perdió en EEUU cuando la Unión Soviética infiltró todo el ámbito académico americano, en especial la universidad pública de Berkeley, desde donde se creó todo el movimiento pacifista que derivó en protestas por todo el país. De no ser por ello podrían haber aguantado tranquilamente otros 10 años de guerra. Pero una vez debilitada la moral del pueblo americano la guerra estaba perdida.
> 
> De recuerdo de esa nos llevamos de propina la destrucción definitiva del patrón oro.



No..se supone que era una guerra contra el vietcong..y el vietcong resultó aniquilado en la desastrosa ofensiva del tet...
Pero gracias a subterfugios a partir de ese año fue el nva disfrazado de vietcong


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> esa es la excusa que ponen, pero los vietnamitas les dieron duro, 6000 aeronaves derribadas. y la mitad de muertos que en la guerra contra el imperio japones con un gasto económico similar.
> 
> El patrón oro cae antes de la derrota en Vietnám, 1071 por el gasto en la guerra y el gasto en el programa Apolo, que seguramente se desviaría también a la guerra o a corrupción ya que fue un montaje y el único gasto relevante seria el programa de misiles balisticos que también estarán oxidados como los rusos.




¿y?



Militarmente ya demostraron en la ofensiva del Tet que podían derrotar completamente a los vietnamitas. La conclusión es que se puede perder una guerra teniendo la capacidad militar de ganarla. 
Si aduce Vd. motivos económicos, solo cabe una pregunta: ¿cuánto queda para que Putinia acepte la derrota?. Le puedo decir ya que no va a aguantar veinte años como aguantó gUSA. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

Interesante hilo de Kamil Galeev


Guerra y procedimiento

No son los regulares rusos los que soportan la carga principal de la guerra en el este de Ucrania. Son las tropas de los estados títeres pro-rusos República Popular de Donetsk y República Popular de Luhansk. Justo ahora, los regimientos 105 y 107 de la DPR se negaron a luchar


Cuando Rusia tomó el control de partes de los óblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk, no los anexó ni los unió. Crearon dos estados: DPR y LPR, que eran formalmente soberanos y separados entre sí. Esta decisión procesal resultó contraproducente ahora que los combatientes de la DPR se negaron a ir a la LNR.


Mire este video con combatientes del regimiento 107 de la DPR. Acaban de pasar tres meses luchando por Mariupol. Ahora se quejan de que sus comandantes los quieren mandar a pelear a la LPR que es una “república completamente diferente”, presentándolos como “unos cosacos voluntarios”

Esto no debe verse como una prueba de que alguna "identidad de Donetsk" está separada de la de Luhansk. La motivación de estos muchachos es clara, dicen abiertamente que no quieren ser "carne de cañón" y "no mercenarios" (бессребренники) a quienes ni siquiera se les paga por pelear en Mariupol.

No quieren ser utilizados como carne de cañón no remunerada. ¿Cómo pueden evitarlo? Bueno, captando y explotando correctamente la naturaleza del estado ruso (con sus proxies DPR y LPR), que son muy procedimentales. No se rigen por un capricho personal, sino por procedimientos

Todos los argumentos son procedimentales:

- Somos ciudadanos de la RPD enviados a una "república completamente diferente"
- Nos catalogaron como "voluntarios cosacos". Nosotros tampoco
- Nos movilizaron sin chequeo médico
- Nos quieren engañar para que no pongamos denuncia en la procuraduría militar

Ahora mire una queja de los combatientes del regimiento 105 de la RPD. Es aún mejor. Espero que sepas ruso para que puedas disfrutar de su más hermoso канцелярит, el lenguaje formal de los papeles burocráticos del que nadie habla en la vida real (a menos que quieras hacer reír a la gente)

- No somos soldados. Solíamos ser estudiantes universitarios y trabajadores de varias empresas que fueron movilizados por la fuerza en el ejército de la RPD
. Nos dijeron que solo mantendríamos la ley y el orden o permaneceríamos en la tercera línea de defensa. Mierda. Nos enviaron a atacar a Mariupol en su lugar.

- El reconocimiento médico es obligatorio durante la movilización. Nadie nos examinó. Muchos tienen enfermedades crónicas
- Nos quieren mandar a pelear en la LPR. Pero somos ciudadanos de la RPD, no de la LPR
. Ya sufrimos bajas en Mariupol. Solo el 60% permanece en servicio

Las noticias sobre los disturbios del ejército de la RPD son confirmadas por Evgeniy Mikhailov en su diario en vivo. Mihailov es un ex gobernador del Óblast de Pskov, ex Jefe Adjunto de la Administración Presidencial de Putin y también ex Ministro del Consejo de Ministros de la RPD mikhailove.livejournal.com/41653...





__





Thread by kamilkazani: War and Procedure It's not the Russian regulars w... - PingThread


War and Procedure It's not the Russian regulars who are bearing the main burden of war in Eastern Ukraine. It is the troops of pro-Russian puppet states Donetsk People's Republic and Luhansk People's Republic. Just now 105th and 107th regiments of the DPR refused to fight



www.pingthread.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Yo no he opinado de putin salvo para decir que es infinitamente mas fuerte y para decir que esta convirtiendo ucrania en un erial. Peroa mi me dan pena los ucranianos no zelenski ni los buscapleitos y si un vecino mio me pide armas para emplearlas contra otro vecino lo mas facil es que le mande a tomar por el culo. Porque las armas ya sabemos quien las carga y quien las porta.
> 
> La paz y la guerra son puntos de vista muy diferentes



Díselo al senil puttin que está apostando por el invierno demográfico mandando a la muerte a sus jóvenes.


----------



## txusky_g (26 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Interesante hilo de Kamil Galeev
> 
> mikhailove.livejournal.com/41653...
> 
> ...



En condiciones normales Rusia hubiera mandado a los VDV a liquidar a estos insurgentes. 

Por desgracia los VDV se quedaron en Gostomel para la eternidad.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Interesante hilo de Kamil Galeev
> 
> 
> Guerra y procedimiento
> ...



Pero no les han explicado a esa buena gente que los papeles de su republiqueta de mierda solo valen para limpiarse el ano? Ahora a dar la vida para que algún cleptócrata ruso pueda minar litio o gas en un futuro, si la moral cae que imaginen los lujosos megayates que saldrán de todo esto.


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En condiciones normales Rusia hubiera mandado a los VDV a liquidar a estos insurgentes.
> 
> Por desgracia los VDV se quedaron en Gostomel para la eternidad.



Del mismo hilo
Carne de cañón que se puede movilizar y que no cuenta como bajas rusas oficiales


"El gobierno ruso se siente mucho más cómodo usándolos como carne de cañón que usando a los ciudadanos rusos. Después de todo, las bajas de DPR y LPR ni siquiera se cuentan como "rusas".

Dado que las bajas de la RPD no se cuentan como "rusas", movilizarás en Donetsk a todos los que puedas atrapar y luego los enviarás a atacar las enormes fortificaciones ucranianas. Te quedas sin los machos de Donetsk, por supuesto, pero en el lado positivo mantienes bajas las bajas rusas oficiales".


----------



## asakopako (26 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> esa es la excusa que ponen, pero los vietnamitas les dieron duro, 6000 aeronaves derribadas. y la mitad de muertos que en la guerra contra el imperio japones con un gasto económico similar.
> 
> El patrón oro cae antes de la derrota en Vietnám, 1071 por el gasto en la guerra y el gasto en el programa Apolo, que seguramente se desviaría también a la guerra o a corrupción ya que fue un montaje y el único gasto relevante seria el programa de misiles balisticos que también estarán oxidados como los rusos.



Fue la primera guerra que se perdió gracias al "pacifismo". En Corea tampoco se ganó (técnicamente siguen en guerra) pero sus veteranos no fueron despreciados por su propia sociedad. A los de Vietnam no les recibieron con un "thanks for your service".

Siendo estrictos el patrón oro no desapareció hasta que lo eliminó Suiza en el 99. Pero 1971 es la fecha en la que lo abandona el dólar. Y es a partir de ahí cuando condiciona la economía global. Al igual que toda la corriente pacifista surge mucho antes de la caída de Saigón, incluso antes de mayo del 68 que es cuando culmina en Europa o de Woodstock en el 69 que es cuando culmina en América.

Claro que si los vietnamitas no hubieran opuesto mucha resistencia nada de eso hubiera pasado. Exactamente igual que ahora en Ucrania, si hubieran salido a las calles con florecitas en lugar de manpads, como se pensaba la putinesca que iba a pasar, ahora ondearía la hoz y el martillo en Kiev y habría de presidente un títere del kremlin.


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> caen como el mosca



Cumplió su sueño, quería pilotar un avión de combate





¿Cuáles son los puntos débiles de las fuerzas militares rusas?






El mayor general Kalamat Botashev de Karachaevo-Cherkessk tuvo un sueño. Siempre había querido pilotar un avión de combate.
En diciembre de 2011, sin autorización, se sentó al volante de un SU-34 nuevo y adornado que acababa de ser enviado desde la fábrica. Los pilotos se habían estado preparando durante muchos meses en Baltimore, Maryland... lo siento, la Base de la Fuerza Aérea de Baltimore en Voronezh, pero el astuto Botashev se subió al asiento del conductor antes que todos para una prueba de manejo.
Botashev voló sobre los campos de girasoles y las montañas de piedra caliza del Óblast de Voronezh más rápido que la velocidad del sonido, un hijo de campesinos, el primer hombre en probar el nuevo SU-34.
Fue abofeteado con la suspensión de volar aviones.
El 28 de junio de 2012, Naughty Pilot se escribió a sí mismo en un registro de vuelo de un vuelo y se sentó en un Su-27 en un aeródromo en Karelia, cerca del pueblo de Besovetz. El comandante del vuelo, Oleynik, realizó una misión de reconocimiento estándar y Botashev, que no tenía licencia ni calificación para volar un avión de combate, tomó el control.
“Siempre quise volar un avión de combate”, confesó Kalamat Botashev, “Era mi sueño. Ya no pude evitarlo”.
Botashev hizo algunas maniobras simples: giros y vueltas. Estaba emocionado por lo fácil que era pilotar un avión de combate, y cuando el Su-27 entró en la zona sobre el aeródromo de Besovets, intentó hacer una verdadera maniobra de acrobacias aéreas, la Campana. El avión cayó en picada invertida y se estrelló en un bosque a cien metros de edificios residenciales.
Botashov destruyó un avión de combate que costó 100 millones de rublos y fue multado con 5 millones de rublos. Fue despedido de la Fuerza Aérea.
El 20 de mayo de 2022, Botashov celebró su 63 cumpleaños cuando su sueño finalmente se hizo realidad: aún sin permiso ni experiencia para volar un avión de combate, recibió formalmente un Su-25 para luchar contra los neonazis en Ucrania porque la mayoría de sus compañeros pilotos ya había muerto en acción o se había negado a servir en la operación militar especial.
Sí, el avión de combate era tan viejo que en realidad estaba en servicio activo en la guerra afgana-soviética, subsónico, con un solo asiento, pero era todo suyo, de Botashov, y nadie le diría nunca que no puede pilotarlo.
El 22 de mayo, la Unidad de Brigada de Defensa Aérea del Ejército de Ucrania derribó el Su-25 de Botashov con un Stinger.
Kalamat Botashev murió feliz.
Los sueños se hacen realidad si crees (y no necesariamente trabajas duro).










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com






*Una medicina contra el cielo El general pagará al Ministerio de Defensa el Su-27 estrellado durante los ejercicios*
En el tribunal militar de la guarnición de Petrozavodsk, se está completando la consideración del caso sobre el accidente del caza Su-27 en Karelia en 2012. El 23 de abril, el mayor general de la Fuerza Aérea Kanamat Botashev, acusado en el caso, admitió plenamente su culpabilidad en su última palabra y prometió indemnizar por los daños causados, que, según la fiscalía, ascendieron a 100 millones de rublos. El veredicto del general se dará a conocer el 24 de abril.









 Лекарство против неба Генерал заплатит Минобороны за разбившийся на учениях Су-27


В Петрозаводске завершается рассмотрение дела в отношении генерал-майора Канамата Боташева, которого считают виновным в крушении Су-27 в Карелии в 2012 году. Боташев признал вину и обещал возместить стоимость самолета. Оглашение приговора генералу назначено на 24 апреля.




lenta.ru


----------



## txusky_g (26 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cumplió su sueño, quería pilotar un avión de combate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso lo bien que combina la forma del sombrero con la deformidad de su craneo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 May 2022)

Algo interesante para leer.

El ejército ruso se está quedando sin tanques para la guerra en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Putin, tres meses después del comienzo de la guerra, visitó a los militares heridos por primera vez y, por supuesto, no en algún lugar cerca de la línea del frente, sino en un hospital de Moscú. En general, hay poca sorpresa, pero es interesante si P. visitará a los soldados que se quedaron sin extremidades por su culpa.

Ya no ponen imagenes de tullidos, hasta probablemente sean actores, por otro lado Putin o va envarado, o lleva corsé, o lleva faja. Pero esa rigidez del tren superior, no es normal -ni puede ser sana-.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

*El 60% (o incluso más) de los misiles que lanza Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania fallan en eficacia militar por un motivo u otro.*

Rusia ha disparado más misiles en la guerra de Ucrania que los que ha disparado cualquier país en cualquier otro conflicto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, un récord, según expertos en guerra aérea y nuevos datos obtenidos exclusivamente por _Newsweek_ , que no ha dado resultado a Moscú. .

“Solo piense en esta terrible cifra: 2.154 misiles rusos impactaron en nuestras ciudades y comunidades en poco más de dos meses”, dijo la semana pasada el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky . "El bombardeo ruso de Ucrania no cesa ni de día ni de noche".

Pero la campaña de bombardeos ha hecho poco para ayudar a ganar la guerra de Putin, exponiendo lecciones clave sobre el futuro de la guerra.

Dos puentes cuentan la historia: uno en Vietnam del Norte hace 50 años y otro de la semana pasada, en el balneario ucraniano de Zatoka en la costa del Mar Negro.

*Control de los cielos*

El dudoso récord mundial de Rusia en la acumulación de ataques con misiles se produce cuando el presidente Zelensky anunció que su país destruyó su avión ruso número 200, un resultado vergonzoso para una fuerza aérea que es 15 veces más grande que la de Ucrania.

El comentario global sobre este hito elogió a los defensores de Ucrania al tiempo que señaló el fracaso de Rusia para aprovechar su abrumadora ventaja numérica, el paso en falso de Moscú al no establecer la superioridad aérea en los cielos sobre Ucrania y la disminución del suministro de armas guiadas de precisión de Rusia.

Ante todo esto, Rusia tomó represalias el domingo al anunciar que había destruido 165 aviones ucranianos desde el inicio de su "operación militar especial". Eso sería casi tres veces la cantidad de aviones de combate que se pueden volar que posee Ucrania.

"La Fuerza Aérea Rusa (VKS) todavía no muestra signos de llevar a cabo una campaña para obtener la superioridad aérea", dice el mariscal del aire británico retirado Edward Stringer.

"Campaña" en este contexto significa un esfuerzo metódico para destruir las defensas aéreas de Ucrania, en particular las rutas de comunicación y alerta temprana que se necesitan para dar señales a los misiles tierra-aire y permitir que los defensores sepan cuándo y de dónde vienen los aviones.

Estados Unidos estableció el estándar de oro para una campaña de este tipo en la primera Guerra del Golfo, "un proceso táctico trillado", dice Stringer, que se supone que es esencial en cualquier guerra.

"Ciega al enemigo, interrumpe su capacidad de hablar, derriba a sus cazas, inutiliza sus aeródromos, despunta sus SAM [misiles tierra-aire] en tierra", dice un alto general retirado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. que supervisó las guerras aéreas estadounidenses en Irak, Kosovo y Afganistán.




El hecho de que Rusia no haya seguido este camino se ha convertido en una característica importante de la guerra de Ucrania, que confunde a los observadores occidentales. Después de 48 horas de ataques a las defensas aéreas ucranianas en la salva inicial de la guerra, Moscú pareció renunciar a cumplir con este requisito previo de la guerra estadounidense. Los rusos atacaron aeródromos y sitios de defensa aérea en los primeros dos días, pero en su mayoría no hicieron un seguimiento. La pequeña fuerza aérea de Ucrania estuvo en gran parte en tierra, pero a Kiev se le dio la oportunidad de adaptarse, especialmente en su dispersión de misiles de defensa aérea, en particular los que se disparan desde el hombro. Esto creó lo que Stringer llama "la superioridad aérea del hombre pobre".

Luego, amenazada por los SAM ucranianos, Rusia voló cada vez menos aviones de bombardeo más allá de las líneas del frente de su propio ejército, poco más del 10 por ciento del número total de salidas realizadas, según cifras de inteligencia estadounidenses examinadas por _Newsweek_ . Los ataques de largo alcance contra los llamados "objetivos estratégicos" continuaron, pero se llevaron a cabo mediante una combinación de misiles lanzados desde el aire, el mar y la tierra. Los cazas y bombarderos atacantes, complementados con lanzadores terrestres y barcos y submarinos que también disparaban misiles, lanzaron sus armas sin entrar nunca en el espacio aéreo ucraniano.

En otras palabras, Rusia se ajustó. Encontró una manera de dar en el blanco. ¿O lo hizo?

*Cuento de dos puentes*

Sesenta kilómetros al sur de Odesa, en la costa del Mar Negro, se encuentra el tranquilo balneario de Zatoka, que se extiende sobre dos estrechas lenguas de tierra que forman la desembocadura del río Dniéster, el tercer río más largo de Europa fuera de Rusia. El puente conecta Odesa con una región conocida como Budjak, la parte sur de la histórica Besarabia, un puesto de avanzada otomano al que Rusia accedió en 1812. Con una población de 600.000 habitantes, Budjak es la entrada sur del país a Rumania, accesible solo a través del puente Zatoka. . (Un segundo cruce, 30 millas al norte, cruza la frontera internacional hacia el territorio de Transnistria en Moldavia, con todas las restricciones y peligros asociados).

Conectando los dos asadores en la desembocadura del estuario del Dniéster hay un puente ferroviario y de carretera de 500 pies de largo, una monstruosidad de hierro de elevación vertical construida por la Unión Soviética en 1955. El centro se levanta hasta cinco veces al día para permitir que el río tráfico para entrar y salir del Mar Negro.

Rusia disparó por primera vez al puente Zatoka el 3 de marzo, el octavo día de la guerra, atacando una instalación militar cercana. Fue el primer uso documentado de bombas de racimo lanzadas desde el aire en la guerra, y Ucrania informó que había derribado el avión ruso atacante, y el piloto se expulsó para salvarse. El 15 de marzo, doce días después, Rusia regresó a Zatoka, esta vez con buques de guerra abriendo fuego con artillería embarcada y objetivos en otras tres ciudades costeras cercanas.

Los dos ataques en Zatoka, 60 km (37 millas) al sur de Odesa, dijeron muchos comentaristas, auguraban posibles preparativos para un desembarco anfibio. Pero la verdad era más simple: la ruta a Rumania proporcionó un corredor de tránsito para la carga que ya no podía usar los puertos del Mar Negro que alguna vez manejaron el 70 por ciento del comercio de Ucrania.






El esfuerzo por destruir el puente Zatoka reveló las debilidades de Moscú.REVISTA ODESA
El 26 de abril, el día 62 de la guerra, los rusos regresaron a las 12:35 horas, esta vez atacando el propio puente con tres misiles de crucero. Según la inteligencia estadounidense, un misil falló técnicamente y aterrizó en el agua. Un segundo falló el objetivo; un tercero golpeó el borde este del tramo, causando daños menores. A la mañana siguiente, a las 6:45 am, los rusos regresaron, nuevamente con un ataque con misiles de crucero. El portavoz militar de la región de Odesa, Serhii Bratchuk, declaró que el puente estaba destruido. Moscú dijo que el ataque era parte de otra de sus "campañas", esta vez para destruir cuellos de botella de ferrocarril y aeródromos que estaban siendo utilizados para traer armas occidentales a Ucrania. Al día siguiente, se restableció el tráfico.

El 3 de mayo, Rusia volvió al puente, lanzando nuevamente tres misiles de crucero. "El puente está completamente destruido y no se puede operar", afirmó Bratchuk. Rusia acababa de anunciar que buscaba tomar todo el sur de Ucrania, incluida la región de Odesa, dando un nuevo giro al motivo del tercer ataque directo. Una semana después, el 10 de mayo, estaban de vuelta. "El enemigo continúa atacando el puente ya dañado que cruza el estuario del Dniéster", dijo el Comando Operativo Sur de Ucrania.


El 16 de mayo, dos misiles de crucero más alcanzaron el puente Zatoka, un tercero no pudo lanzarse y se arrojó al mar, según la inteligencia estadounidense. Las autoridades ucranianas se quejaron de que la conexión por carretera y ferrocarril había estado fuera de servicio durante más de dos semanas. “El puente está tan dañado que las reparaciones requerirán mucho tiempo y dinero”, dijo el Comando Operativo Sur.

El esfuerzo ruso para destruir el puente Zatoka se remonta a una lucha anterior de Estados Unidos para destruir el puente Thanh Hoa en Vietnam del Norte, 70 millas al sur de Hanoi. Renovado en 1964, el puente ferroviario y de carretera reforzado de 540 pies de largo sobre el río Song Ma fue declarado objetivo número 14 por el Estado Mayor Conjunto debido al tráfico que soportaba. El Norte lo sabía, y el puente estaba defendido por múltiples unidades de defensa aérea, respaldadas por antiguos cazas MiG-17 posicionados para frustrar a los atacantes.

El 3 de abril de 1965, al comienzo de la campaña Rolling Thunder, la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. realizó su primera carrera hacia el objetivo, volando un total de 67 cazas e interceptores. Los aviones atacantes en su mayoría llevaban bombas de gravedad ("tontas"), pero también dispararon misiles Bullpup orientables para un total de 152 armas alucinantes. La gran mayoría de las armas no alcanzaron el puente y las que lo hicieron causaron daños insignificantes. Al día siguiente, una misión similar con una cantidad similar de armas tuvo un poco más de éxito: una pequeña cantidad de 750 lb. bombas tontas dañaron la estructura. El puente, sin embargo, no se cayó.

Durante los siguientes tres años, los cazas de la Fuerza Aérea y la Armada que volaban desde portaaviones intentaron cortar el resistente puente Thanh Hoa, pero persistió. Cada vez que los bombarderos estadounidenses causaban daños, los norvietnamitas reparaban y volvían a poner el puente en funcionamiento. El esfuerzo se suspendió en 1968 cuando Estados Unidos declaró el cese de los bombardeos en el norte. Finalmente, en mayo de 1972, cazas F-4 Phantom de la Fuerza Aérea especialmente equipados lanzaron 26 bombas guiadas por láser Paveway de primera generación sobre el puente, inhabilitando el tramo occidental. El 6 de octubre de 1972, se llevó a cabo el ataque final: cuatro aviones de la Marina que lanzaron misiles guiados Walleye finalmente lograron cortar el puente por completo.

Para Estados Unidos, la saga del puente Than Hoa se convirtió en la historia de la guerra aérea moderna. Estados Unidos no poseía un arma lo suficientemente precisa con un rendimiento explosivo lo suficientemente grande como para destruir objetivos prioritarios. Como resultado del frustrante esfuerzo por destruir el puente, se desarrollaron una serie de nuevas armas con más explosivos y mejor orientación. "Matar con un solo disparo" se convirtió en el nuevo mantra. Para la Tormenta del Desierto, el siete por ciento de las bombas lanzadas fueron guiadas con precisión (en comparación con menos del uno por ciento en Vietnam). Para la guerra aérea sobre Kosovo en 1999, las bombas guiadas por satélite nuevas (y baratas) representaban el 35 por ciento de las armas utilizadas. Para Irak en 2003, casi el 70 por ciento de las municiones lanzadas fueron guiadas.

*La era de los misiles*

Los misiles de crucero de largo alcance también se desarrollaron en paralelo con las bombas inteligentes, convirtiéndose en el arma preferida de hoy en día para los ataques estadounidenses sensibles, incluso cuando el costo (más de $ 1 millón por misil) ha limitado su uso. Durante 32 años, se han utilizado unos 2.300 Tomahawks en combate, desde ataques de castigo contra Saddam Hussein hasta ataques de "menear al perro" en la ex Yugoslavia hasta el ataque de 2018 contra instalaciones de armas químicas en Siria.


Eso es aproximadamente cuántos misiles rusos se han utilizado en 85 días de ataques (2275 misiles se han lanzado con éxito hasta el 23 de mayo), una empresa costosa y dudosa para Moscú. Si la vulnerabilidad de Rusia a las defensas aéreas ucranianas es responsable de la dependencia de Moscú de estos misiles de largo alcance (igualmente caros), o si está más en la naturaleza de la cultura rusa usar artillería voladora, todavía está abierto a la pregunta.

La fuerza aérea rusa es en gran medida un complemento de las fuerzas terrestres, que apoya a los comandantes terrestres en sus misiones, en lugar de una entidad independiente con una doctrina y una estrategia de apoyo a objetivos de guerra más amplios fuera del campo de batalla. Rusia tiene una fuerza de bombardeo, una que va más allá del campo de batalla para atacar objetivos "estratégicos" (cuarteles generales y bases militares, capacidades industriales, petróleo y electricidad, y la red de transporte), pero no ha logrado desarrollar un arma de costo relativamente bajo. (similar a la bomba guiada por satélite de EE. UU.) que puede usar en abundancia para atacar con precisión a dichos objetivos.

Aunque Rusia ha lanzado bombas tontas en Ucrania y ha disparado algunas municiones guiadas por láser, la preponderancia de lo que ha disparado más allá del campo de batalla son misiles. Se han lanzado misiles Iskander (630 de ellos) desde tierra en Bielorrusia y Rusia, tanto en variedades de misiles balísticos como de crucero. Barcos y submarinos han lanzado misiles de crucero Kalibr (el equivalente ruso del Tomahawk). Las baterías antibuque costeras en Crimea han disparado misiles tierra a barco Onyx contra un puñado de objetivos. En el aire, los cazas tácticos y los bombarderos medianos y pesados han lanzado una mezcolanza de misiles aire-tierra: el Kh-22/32, el Kh-55/555, el Kh-59 y el Kh-101. Se han disparado una docena de misiles aerobalísticos hipersónicos Kinzhal.

Ha habido algunas limitaciones de alcance para alcanzar ciertos objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania, y ha habido problemas de inventario que han obligado a cambiar de un arma a otra, pero en general, el mayor problema al que se ha enfrentado Rusia es que no lo están haciendo muy bien.

"Si observa los lanzamientos en general, estamos hablando de que menos de la mitad de todos los misiles rusos alcanzan sus objetivos", dice un alto funcionario de la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa que está trabajando en la guerra. El funcionario, a quien se le otorgó el anonimato para discutir información confidencial, dice que dos o tres de cada diez misiles disparados no se lanzan o fallan durante su vuelo. Dos más tienen problemas técnicos, como no fusionarse correctamente, incluso si vuelan a su rango previsto. Dos o tres más pierden sus puntos de mira incluso cuando alcanzan el objetivo previsto.

“En este momento, mantenemos el éxito de los misiles rusos justo por debajo del 40 por ciento”, dice el funcionario de la DIA.

Ucrania dice que ha derribado 110 misiles de crucero rusos, casi el 10 por ciento de los que llegan al espacio aéreo ucraniano.

"Y luego está la cuestión de qué están atacando [los rusos] y cuáles son sus intenciones incluso cuando tienen éxito", agrega el funcionario de la DIA. “Durante un par de días, son los aeródromos y las defensas aéreas. Luego, el énfasis cambia a los depósitos de municiones, luego al petróleo, luego a las fábricas, luego a la red de transporte. En cada caso, no estamos viendo ataques efectivos y estamos viendo poco o ningún seguimiento. en huelgas".

Ni siquiera se ha intentado una campaña aérea estratégica, en la forma en que los Estados Unidos la concibe, coinciden ambos funcionarios. Al igual que el fracaso en cerrar las defensas aéreas de Ucrania, Rusia no ha hecho ningún esfuerzo por atacar la red eléctrica o las comunicaciones civiles.

"Cerrando a Zelensky", dice desconcertado el oficial retirado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. "Entiendo que es posible que no puedan desconectar Internet o la red de comunicaciones, pero ni siquiera lo han intentado".






Después de cada ataque, pasó aproximadamente una semana antes de que los rusos volvieran a visitar el puente Zatoka y lo intentaran de nuevo: ese fue el tiempo que llevó evaluar el daño y planificar otra misión.GOBIERNO DE UCRANIA
"No sé nada sobre su puente Zatoka", dice el oficial retirado de la Fuerza Aérea, "pero muchos de los objetivos que he observado son marginales". Él dice que los rusos están 30 años por detrás de los EE. UU. "No están preparados para este nivel sostenido de operaciones, no han captado la importancia de la orientación basada en efectos [en oposición a la destrucción física], no parecen tener buenos BDA [evaluación de daños de batalla] y ciertamente no tienen ningún tipo de orientación dinámica".

Es por eso que después de cada ataque pasó aproximadamente una semana antes de que los rusos volvieran a visitar el puente de Zatoka y lo intentaran de nuevo: ese fue el tiempo que llevó evaluar el daño y planificar otra misión.

De las aproximadamente 20.000 salidas que la fuerza aérea rusa ha realizado hasta ahora en la guerra de Ucrania, menos de 3.000 han ingresado al espacio aéreo ucraniano, casi todas sobre el campo de batalla. ¿Rusia tiene miedo de las defensas aéreas de Ucrania, o es más o más o menos intencional que se suponía que los misiles eran el arma predominante y que pueden dispararse a larga distancia?

Las implicaciones para el futuro son importantes. ¿Son los misiles de 1.000 millas de alcance la vanguardia de las guerras futuras, de hecho, donde la precisión y confiabilidad de "disparo único" pone prácticamente en riesgo a todos los objetivos, donde el control de los cielos pierde importancia? ¿Y eventualmente todos dominarán las mismas capacidades, es decir, un futuro adversario chino podrá usar efectivamente su inventario aún más extenso de misiles para atacar a largas distancias y lograr los efectos deseados?

Por ahora, una consecuencia no deseada de la guerra aérea de Ucrania es doblemente desastrosa para Moscú. Nadie que pueda permitirse lo contrario querrá comprar armas rusas en el futuro. Rusia es el segundo mayor exportador de armas del mundo después de Estados Unidos, y nada en el curso de la guerra es un buen augurio para su futuro en este espacio.

"Aquí es donde 'la mayoría' simplemente no ha sido un factor", dice el oficial retirado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. "Espero que aprendamos esa lección también".









Exclusive: Russia's air war in Ukraine is a total failure, new data show


Russia has fired more missiles in the Ukraine war than have been fired by any country in any conflict since WWII—and has shockingly little to show for it.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

un video muestra un tanque LNR disparando contra posiciones ucranianas mientras es atacado por la artillería ucraniana en Novotoshkivske.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (26 May 2022)

Israel prohibe transferir a Ucrania misiles anticarro con tecnología israelí. (Spike).


----------



## ELVR (26 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin, tres meses después del comienzo de la guerra, visitó a los militares heridos por primera vez y, por supuesto, no en algún lugar cerca de la línea del frente, sino en un hospital de Moscú. En general, hay poca sorpresa, pero es interesante si P. visitará a los soldados que se quedaron sin extremidades por su culpa.
> 
> Ya no ponen imagenes de tullidos, hasta probablemente sean actores, por otro lado Putin o va envarado, o lleva corsé, o lleva faja. Pero esa rigidez del tren superior, no es normal -ni puede ser sana-.



Está en fase de volumen


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

Continua el saqueo de grano parece ser


En la frontera con Crimea temporalmente ocupada, hay toda una caravana de camiones que sacan el botín de Kherson. 


Una cola de camiones desde la región de #Kherson a #Crimea . #Rusia está saqueando los territorios incautados de #Ucrania


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin, tres meses después del comienzo de la guerra, visitó a los militares heridos por primera vez y, por supuesto, no en algún lugar cerca de la línea del frente, sino en un hospital de Moscú. En general, hay poca sorpresa, pero es interesante si P. visitará a los soldados que se quedaron sin extremidades por su culpa.
> 
> Ya no ponen imagenes de tullidos, hasta probablemente sean actores, por otro lado Putin o va envarado, o lleva corsé, o lleva faja. Pero esa rigidez del tren superior, no es normal -ni puede ser sana-.



Putín con una coraza medieval saludando a sus guardaespaldas en pijama. Vaya vergüenza de régimen criminal.


----------



## duncan (26 May 2022)

Díaz Villanueva criticando a un putinejo:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> un video muestra un tanque LNR disparando contra posiciones ucranianas mientras es atacado por la artillería ucraniana en Novotoshkivske.



Esta quedando una ciudad de lujo...viendo la cantidad de impactos en el campo..y como está la ciudad...


----------



## Abc123CBA (26 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Yo solo te digo que ojala tuvieras razon y la paz fuera facil de conseguir.
> 
> Pero siguiendo al mamarracho de zelenski no lo veo.
> Desde el minuto uno ha ido de chulo contra un adversario infinitamente mas fuerte y mejor armado. Y las chulerias se pagan. Por eso ha tenido que obligar a los hombres blancos a alistarse en sus filas. No porque tenga razon o el pueblo le respalde. Sino porque es un psicopata con un desprecio absoluto por las vidas humanas.



Con esa forma de pensar para ganar cualquier guerra bastaría con declararla. Que Rusia se vuelva a casa si quiere que la guerra acabe hoy, no es de recibo invadir otro país y esperar que este se rinda para evitar pérdidas de vidas humanas, que dicho sea de paso va a morir un montón de gente inocente si Rusia no permite que los barcos con grano salgan de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (26 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

El tema de la logistica; si hay que llevar obuses en burro pues se llevan. El tema no es siempre transitar por los esquemas preestablecidos en simplificaciones conceptuales axfisiantes, el tema es ser cojonudo ante los problemas, muy español.











La OTAN elogia en un vídeo las mulas que compró en Murcia para el Ejército alemán


Los equinos fueron alistados en la Brigada de Infantería de Montaña germana por su resistencia y docilidad para la carga




www.diariosur.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

como en los dibujos animados tu
se ve claramente el efecto que tiene el freno de boca de desviar hacia atras los gases de modo que frena en parte el retroceso del cañon



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## EGO (26 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tema de la logistica; si hay que llevar obuses en burro pues se llevan. El tema no es siempre transitar por los esquemas preestablecidos en simplificaciones conceptuales axfisiantes, el tema es ser cojonudo ante los problemas, muy español.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la OTAN no se le caen los anillos por tirar de inventiva madmaxista si hace falta para conseguir sus objetivos.


----------



## Wein (26 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿y?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ni 20 años ni 20 semanas deberia aguantar Rusia con todo el material que dicen que llega a Ucranía. Muy parada está la cosa parece, o se están preparando para una gran ofensiva los ucranianos o ya se ha pactado conceder una victoria pírrica a Putin


----------



## favelados (26 May 2022)

Misiles Paco de Padrón

Unos explotan y otros no


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Asistencia militar alemana detectada en Ucrania


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (26 May 2022)

estan los putinejos pletoricos, es para tanto el avance ruso o ea ya desesperacion por celebrar algo, sea lo que sea?

quitando el video del ataque cuerpo a cuerpo sobre la trinchera ucra tampoco es que haya muchobsoporte grafico para tanta celebrecion


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 May 2022)

Guardaespaldas-actor de Putín representado el papel de herido de guerra, previamente obrero. Todo normal en un país que se sustenta en el engaño consensuado


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> estan los putinejos pletoricos, es para tanto el avance ruso o ea ya desesperacion por celebrar algo, sea lo que sea?
> 
> quitando el video del ataque cuerpo a cuerpo sobre la trinchera ucra tampoco es que haya muchobsoporte grafico para tanta celebrecion



10km en 13 días, a menos de 800m al día. A este paso se nos hace Navidad


----------



## César Borgia (26 May 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> estan los putinejos pletoricos, es para tanto el avance ruso o ea ya desesperacion por celebrar algo, sea lo que sea?
> 
> quitando el video del ataque cuerpo a cuerpo sobre la trinchera ucra tampoco es que haya muchobsoporte grafico para tanta celebrecion



Juzga tú mismo:
Aquí tienes un resumen de los noventa días,:


----------



## Nicors (26 May 2022)

JxCAT defenestra a un símbolo del independentismo: así cayó el hombre de los contactos con Rusia


Víctor Terradellas, que aspiraba a ser el candidato del partido a la alcaldía de Reus, se da de baja después de denunciar maniobras del secretario general, Jordi Sànchez, para apartarlo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo,

La desnazificación es un cuento, las intenciones son otras y no va a parar, las posibles negociaciones de paz pueden ser un engaño

¿Qué sucede si la invasión rusa tiene éxito?







Por primera vez, Putin visitó un hospital donde se reunió con soldados heridos en Ucrania. Resultaron ser oficiales de la FSO que hacen de extras en sus salidas. No, Putin no visitó ningún hospital ni se encontró con ningún soldado herido, pero pregúntale a cualquier ruso y te dirá que dejes de mentir, nazi.


Comenzaré con la dialéctica de Hegel sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
Tesis: Putin usará una bomba nuclear solo si está ganando en Ucrania.
Antítesis: Occidente no quiere ayudar a Ucrania con armas pesadas ni involucrarse directamente debido a su miedo mortal a una escalada en una confrontación nuclear con Rusia.

Síntesis: Sin restricciones, Putin seguirá adelante con su invasión, ganando más territorios en Ucrania seguido de la invasión de Moldavia, Polonia y los estados bálticos.






El nuevo jefe del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia era profesor de educación física y guardaespaldas de Putin. El ministro anterior también era el guardaespaldas de Putin que murió en circunstancias misteriosas. Y el anterior fue el chamán personal de Putin, actualmente Ministro de Defensa. Rusia es una casa que construyó Vladimir. Putin tiene poder absoluto en Rusia como los faraones en el Antiguo Egipto.

Según Telegram Channel General SVR, la orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de simplificar la emisión de pasaportes rusos a los residentes de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye en Ucrania tiene un propósito claro.

Esta decisión estaba en los planes desde al menos dos meses y fue transformada y pospuesta en función de la situación objetiva en el frente. Además, se han resuelto los planes de anexión de varias regiones de Ucrania a Rusia para Putin.

Ahora, la tarea principal que Putin ha establecido para el bloque militar es llegar a las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk y, si es posible, las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye de Ucrania.

Al implementar las tareas de llegar a las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, está previsto reconocer la independencia de los territorios ocupados de las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson con la posterior anexión.

Tras la captura y anexión de estas cuatro regiones de Ucrania, Putin planea iniciar un “proceso de negociaciones de paz”.
El "proceso de paz" debería convertirse en una cortina de humo para la preparación de la anexión de las regiones de Jarkov, Nikolaev y Odessa de Ucrania, así como de Moldavia.

Tras el “fracaso” de las “conversaciones de paz”, el Kremlin planea nuevas agresiones para apoderarse de los territorios antes mencionados y al mismo tiempo realizar una serie de operaciones híbridas en Europa, con una amenaza directa del uso de armas nucleares, que vendrá de la dirección del Kremlin para crear una división en la Unión Europea y la OTAN.

Las promesas de la nueva dirección de los bloques militares y de poder le dan confianza a Putin de que estos y otros planes se implementarán.
Putin todavía confía en que puede superar y vencer a todos, y no le importa la realidad objetiva.

Volvamos a algunos políticos occidentales: a veces debes confiar en tu inteligencia, y no en tus miedos, que son fáciles de confundir con la racionalidad.







La Z formada con la cinta militarista de San Jorge entrelazada se ha convertido en el símbolo oficial de la lucha contra el nazismo y la OTAN que, en la mente y el corazón de los rusos, son lo mismo.

Sí, no quedan nazis en ninguna parte del mundo, pero los rusos han estado disfrazándose de la Segunda Guerra Mundial durante ocho años, durante las morbosas festividades del Día de la Victoria y viendo cientos de series de televisión de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en todos los canales, y absorbiendo las interminables discusiones de los jefes parlantes de propaganda sobre el nazismo que creen sinceramente que Ucrania y Europa están ocupadas por auténticos nazis.

Las llamadas interceptadas de los soldados rusos a sus madres mostraban a estas últimas diciéndoles a sus hijos que dejaran de mentir sobre que no hay nazis en Ucrania y que fueran a luchar como verdaderos hombres por la Madre Patria.

Ramzan Kadyrov, quien tiene la tarea de probar los audaces planes de Putin con el público internacional, ha hablado:
“Ucrania es un tema resuelto. Estoy interesado en Polonia, don. Si después de Ucrania tenemos un equipo [reclutas ucranianos], les mostraremos en seis segundos lo que valemos. Quita las armas a tus mercenarios, don.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## favelados (26 May 2022)

Parece que han conseguido abrir la carretera que va a Severodonetsk.

Aunque creo que algún tramo puede estar al alcance de la artillería rusa

Parece que los rusos van aprendiendo..

Hasta que no destruyan a los cañones rusos en las alturas no estaran seguros, ahora mismo si los rusos tuvieran batallones frescos que pudieran mover por las tierras bajas su avance estaría cubierto desde arriba

Los ucranianos necesitan aviones, espero que en algún sitio se tome la decisión política de mandarles 20 o 30 aviones


----------



## tomcat ii (26 May 2022)

Parece que ya van llegando aviones. 14 su25.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 May 2022)

Los lituanos están haciendo una colecta para comprar bayraktars a los ucros. Yo he aportado 10 eurillos. Señores, es una buena causa, animense.


----------



## favelados (26 May 2022)

El fiasco de la aviación rusa.

El 10% de las bombas arrojadas por los aviones rusos cayeron sobre sus propias tropas..

Que soy tu compañero Dimitri coño!

_Then, threatened by Ukrainian SAMs, Russia flew fewer and fewer bombing aircraft beyond its own army's front lines, just over 10 percent of the total number of sorties flown, according to U.S. intelligence numbers examined by Newsweek.

_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que han conseguido abrir la carretera que va a Severodonetsk.
> 
> Aunque creo que algún tramo puede estar al alcance de la artillería rusa
> 
> ...



Pocos drones turcos veo....se los estarán guardando?..


----------



## favelados (26 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pocos drones turcos veo....se los estarán guardando?..



Creo que han perdido muchos, ahora mismo no recuerdo la fuente..

Puede que no anden muy sobrados de drones


----------



## Fígaro (26 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> esa es la excusa que ponen, pero los vietnamitas les dieron duro, 6000 aeronaves derribadas. y la mitad de muertos que en la guerra contra el imperio japones con un gasto económico similar.
> 
> El patrón oro cae antes de la derrota en Vietnám, 1071 por el gasto en la guerra y el gasto en el programa Apolo, que seguramente se desviaría también a la guerra o a corrupción ya que fue un montaje y el único gasto relevante seria el programa de misiles balisticos que también estarán oxidados como los rusos.




Hombre, habiendo muerto 1.000.000 de vietnamitas en ella, lo de que “ganaron” es un poco risible, sobre todo si lo comparamos con los 50.000 americanos…


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

Putin, 24 de febrero: no vamos a ocupar el territorio de Ucrania.
Diputado de la Duma estatal Sheremet 26 de mayo: Rusia nunca abandonará las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
Recuerda: Putin miente SIEMPRE.



*Diputado de la Duma estatal Sheremet: Rusia nunca abandonará los territorios liberados*





Депутат Госдумы Шеремет: Россия никогда не уйдет с освобожденных территорий


Предоставление гражданства РФ жителям Херсонской и Запорожской областей доказывает, что Россия не оставит без защиты освобожденные территории.




therussiannews.ru








Fotos de sus visitas


----------



## César Borgia (26 May 2022)

Los rusos, encuentran un swischblade que se ha estrellado sin detonar, y la noticia es "capturan una partida de swischblade " pruebas; una foto con el dron averiado y una caja que nada tiene que ver ........


----------



## César Borgia (26 May 2022)

Bombardeo ruso sobre Kharkov, el tuit dice que es de hoy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, habiendo muerto 1.000.000 de vietnamitas en ella, lo de que “ganaron” es un poco risible, sobre todo si lo comparamos con los 50.000 americanos…



Y luego encima el millón que huyó para no ser reeducado...
Y luego una okupacion sangrienta de Camboya donde los jemeres les hicieron un vietcong .y paraas inri una brutal guerra con china


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> ni 20 años ni 20 semanas deberia aguantar Rusia con todo el material que dicen que llega a Ucranía. Muy parada está la cosa parece, o se están preparando para una gran ofensiva los ucranianos o ya se ha pactado conceder una victoria pírrica a Putin




Al norte de Izium los ucranianos han establecido una cabeza de puente. Hay rumores de que en el oblast de Jersón hay movimientos. Con las armas recibidas los ucranianos con certeza tienen más pegada, pero su logística tiene que ser totalmente insuficiente. Es imposible hacer ofensivas de avance sin una impedimenta de suministros que no deje de fluir para reponer combustible, municiones, comida, material sanitario para heridos, o repuestos para los vehículos que se averíen o sufran daños reparables. Que ahora tengan más pegada que antes no quiere decir que puedan hacer movimientos de consideración, bastante que tienen prácticamente parados a los orcos en todas partes. 
Ya veremos como evolucionan los distintos frentes, pero de momento Putinia está empantanada con certeza. Cuando era la URSS las guerrillas ucranianas estuvieron activas hasta los años 60. Y entonces la URSS lo controlaba todo sin injerencias extranjeras. Los ucranianos van a acabar recuperando todo su territorio. Incluida Crimea.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Guardaespaldas-actor de Putín representado el papel de herido de guerra, previamente obrero. Todo normal en un país que se sustenta en el engaño consensuado




Olia a montaje, el anterior video de puesta de medallas a tullidos debio de hacer mucho daño


----------



## paconan (26 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los rusos, encuentran un swischblade que se ha estrellado sin detonar, y la noticia es "capturan una partida de swischblade " pruebas; una foto con el dron averiado y una caja que nada tiene que ver ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071162









Que yo recuerde ese tipo de drone viene metido en su tubo lanzador, parece que han cogido alguno caído que ha fallado y dan la noticia de haber capturado un cargamento, la propaganda es la propaganda y los rusos se tragan todos los sapos sin preguntar y si alguno osa hacerlo ya sabe lo que le puede pasar


----------



## Kalikatres (26 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es que los rusos estan vaciando reservas, tienen unos cuantos cientos de T-62M (reconocibles por el blindaje extra de la torreta en forma de herradura). Tecnologia ochentera directamente desde los almacenes de carros de reserva del ejercito. No obstante no es un mal vehiculo, es heredero de la filosofia de diseño del T-34 por lo que es modular, barato y deben tener repuestos a miles. Carne de cañón poco blindada, pero si se les protege bien de la infanteria ucraniana puede dar mucho dolor con su potente cañon de 115 mm de anima lisa habilitado para disparar con precision casi cualquier munición o misil del inventario ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069874
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069876
> ...



Pero se está cuestionando mucho la "guerra de carros de combate" a la antigua usanza, en la actualidad, a mi parecer tienen dos grandes hándicap: 
1/ La indefensión ante las modernas armas ligeras (drones, lanzagranadas).
2/ La precariedad en el avance al carecer de infantería de protección que de forma increíble han prescindido los rusos. Lo que me hace sospechar que rusia utiliza sus carros como simples bulldozers para destruir ciudades hasta sus cimientos en apoyo a su masiva artillería; que les frían a sus soldados dentro del carro les importa un bledo. La vida del soldado ruso no vale un pimiento para su ejército.

Por otra parte está la precisa geolocalización de que disponen los ucraniianos y que dejan al ejército acorazado ruso en frágil situación.
De todos es sabido que si pudiesen atacar a los barcos rusos en sus bases se haría, pero la distancia, de momento, es un problema así como algún puente en cabeza de todos.
En todo caso los de operaciones especiales ucranianos se han mostrado muy eficientes.


----------



## Spieluhr (26 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin, 24 de febrero: no vamos a ocupar el territorio de Ucrania.
> Diputado de la Duma estatal Sheremet 26 de mayo: Rusia nunca abandonará las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
> Recuerda: Putin miente SIEMPRE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (26 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Finlandia haciendo prácticas con misiles anti buque..............



Me gustan los SAAB yo tuve uno


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 May 2022)

Los rusos ya le ganaron la carrera espacial a los EEUU lanzando cohetes con remaches y soldaduras tipo space x. Considerando que están en sus fronteras y que tienen Siberia de almacén de recursos no veo porque no pueden ganar está guerra. No los subestimeis.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

De momento Rusia avanza lentamente y Ucrania sigue una estrategia de cambiar terreno por bajas rusas sin llegar a perder unidades embolsadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han destruido o dejado inoperables aproximadamente 1.000 tanques rusos, según un oficial militar estadounidense de alto rango. Además: 350 piezas de artillería destruidas 3 docenas de aviones de combate o de ala fija inoperables 50 helicópteros fuera de servicio


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos del Centro de Apoyo a la Ingeniería realizan su trabajo de manera eficiente. Decenas de equipos militares fueron volados, quemados, capturados. Cientos de invasores no regresaron a casa


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Estados Unidos está intensificando el entrenamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas para usar misiles de defensa costera Este entrenamiento permitirá que Ucrania utilice rápidamente los lanzadores Harpoon de Dinamarca contra la flota rusa del Mar Negro.


----------



## Abc123CBA (26 May 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Los rusos ya le ganaron la carrera espacial a los EEUU lanzando cohetes con remaches y soldaduras tipo space x. Considerando que están en sus fronteras y que tienen Siberia de almacén de recursos no veo porque no pueden ganar está guerra. No los subestimeis.



La lucha es contra Ucrania, país que también formaba parte de la URSS que fue la que gano esa carrera. Esto no es contra los anglos, es contra Ucrania y su soberanía para dejar de ser el país más pobre de Europa y dejar atrás su pasado de comunismo.


----------



## uberales (26 May 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Los rusos ya le ganaron la carrera espacial a los EEUU lanzando cohetes con remaches y soldaduras tipo space x. Considerando que están en sus fronteras y que tienen Siberia de almacén de recursos no veo porque no pueden ganar está guerra. No los subestimeis.



La carrera espacial se ganó realmente en la luna... Si hablas de sputnik y sus cohetes te recuerdo que hubo otros cohetes a esa altura, los alemanes...


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

*Los "errores tácticos" han diezmado a las fuerzas aéreas rusas, según la inteligencia británica*

Los analistas del Ministerio de Defensa británico culpan a la "complacencia" de los altos mandos del gran número de bajas en las "unidades de élite"

Una sucesión de "graves y notables fallos tácticos" han diezmado a las fuerzas aéreas rusas en Ucrania, según un informe de los servicios de inteligencia militar británicos divulgado el jueves. El primer gran fiasco ocurrió a primeros de marzo y a los pocos días del inicio de la invasión, con la ocupación y posterior retirada del aeródromo de Hostomel en las cercanías de Kiev, que habría sido vital para el asalto sobre la capital ucraniana.


El informe destaca también el *estancamiento desde abril *en el avance en la región de Donbás a la altura de la ciudad de Izium, así como "los fallidos y costosos" intentos recientes de cruzar el río de Siverskyi Donets, también en el este del país.

"La doctrina rusa ha consistido en asignar las operaciones más exigentes a las VDV (fuerzas aéreas), integradas por 45.000 soldados profesionales contratados y bien pagados", advierten los analistas del Ministerio de Defensa británico, que culpa a la "complacencia" de los altos mandos del gran número de bajas que se han producido en las "unidades de élite".

*RALENTIZACIÓN Y RETIRADA DE TROPAS*

Según los expertos, el ejército rus*o no calibró de entrada la dimensión de la resistencia ucraniana *y cometió errores tácticos que se tradujeron en la ralentización, el parón y la posterior retirada de las tropas en varios frentes.


"Las fuerzas aéreas fueron empleadas en misiones más apropiadas para la infantería de tierra, de ahí las grandes pérdidas sufridas", concluye el informe. "Los discretos resultados de las VDV en Ucrania reflejan una mala gestión estratégica de la capacidad de Rusia para asegurar la superioridad aérea".

Los analistas destacan cómo "las inversiones significativas" del ejército ruso en las fuerzas aéreas en los últimos 15 años se han traducido de "un desequilibrio" con el ejército de tierra que está saliendo a la luz en la invasión de Ucrania.

Las fuerzas aéreas rusas han sufrido además en la última semana un golpe simbólico y moral con la *muerte en acción de guerra del veterano general Kanamat Botashev,* de 63 años, a los mandos de su caza Su 25. El avió fue derribado por un misil Singer ucraniano el domingo a las 8,25 de la mañana. Su muerte eleva a diez el número de generales rusos caídos en Ucrania.

Las bajas del ejército ruso en tres meses de batalla superan ya con creces los 15.000 muertos de la invasión soviética de Afganistán que arrancó en el 1979 y se prolongó durante casi una década. Según la inteligencia británica, el elevado número de soldados rusos caídos en combate (estimado por el ejército ucraniano en 28,700) se debe a varios factores.


"Se trata de una combinación de *errores tácticos,* limitada cobertura aérea, falta de flexibilidad y una actitud rígida en los mandos que ha llevado a reincidir en los errores", aseguran los expertos británicos, que destacan la implicación personal del presidente Putin en los movimientos de tropas al este de Ucrania.


Desde el inicio de la guerra, los servicios de inteligencia británicos y norteamericanos han unido fuerzas y han decidido "desclasificar" gran parte de sus informes sobre el ejército ruso, en una guerra paralela de propaganda bélica sin precedentes en los conflictos de las últimas décadas.









Los "errores tácticos" han diezmado a las fuerzas aéreas rusas, según la inteligencia británica


Una sucesión de "graves y notables fallos tácticos" han diezmado a las fuerzas aéreas rusas en Ucrania, según un informe de los servicios de inteligencia militar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 May 2022)

La situación en el Dombass va MAL los orconazis están avanzando en el Dombass, va a caer Lyman las armas pesadas no llegan la carencia de artillería por parte de los Ucranianos ya es critica muchas unidades de la guardia territorial carecen de equipamiento apropiado la artillería lata soviética o fue destruida por los orconazis o ya se les acabaron las munciones 

Se requiere gran cantidad de artillería y municiones Drones de ataques y se debería meter a saco aviones de ataque - Francia, Alemania, Italia hacen envíos menores meramente simbólicos de armamento o son terriblemente imbéciles o quieren que Putin gane, Putin esta ganando el tiempo necesario, el carnicero no retrasa nada mete todo a saco sin importar que lo pierda todo el tiene reemplazos 

No veo casi nada de los supuestos miles de millones de dolares aprobados por Biden en el terreno solo artilleria 777 y la munición claramente es muy escasa. En occidente muchos no quieren entender que los orcorrusos son racistas sectarios criminales despiadados con un odio enfermo genocida hacia todo lo Ucraniano son igual o peores que los Nazis de 1941


----------



## alas97 (26 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, muy interesante. Pero en cuanto a lo de los repuestos tengo mis dudas. Es un tanque que se dejo de producir a mediados de los 80 del siglo pasado. A la velocidad que queman repuestos los tanques soviéticos, los años transcurridos y la corrupción endémica del ejercito ruso, dudo que tengan muchos repuestos. Y aunque los tuvieran, la logística para los repuestos de tanques rusos en general, ahora tiene que ser un infierno. Tienen T72 de diferentes versiones, T80 de diferentes versiones y T90 (T72 tuneados) de diferentes versiones, mas T64 de las “republicas”. Organizar el reparto de repuestos para todo este berenjenal de tanques me parece imposible para los rusos. Mas bien me da mí que son tanques de usar y tirar. Si se los revientan, pues mira, un arma antitanque o proyectil menos en el arsenal de Ucrania. Y si se avería, canibalizarlo si tienen oportunidad o dejarlo tirado donde caiga.
> 
> Ya no hablemos de las tripulaciones. ¿Hay alguien que sepa manejarlos debidamente o van a meter a varios Dimitris a que hagan lo que puedan? Y el mantenimiento lo mismo. Aunque los tanques soviéticos partan de ciertas filosofías de diseño comunes, no son iguales.
> 
> En fin, que de ser verdad que están movilizando esto solo significa que los rusos están rebañando el fondo del barril de una manera muy lamentable. No tienen reservas de nada.



60 días costaba formar un infante.

90 días para una tripulación de carros acorazados sin incluir al oficial que está especializado en su rama. y existen muchas.

1 año para suboficial.

4 años para un oficial, graduado de academia.

todos en el sistema ruso.

sacad cuenta.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 May 2022)

Según los informes, un depósito de municiones ruso en las afueras de Bakhmut, Óblast de Donetsk, fue alcanzado por bombardeos ucranianos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 May 2022)

Cada día más claro que la guerra está pactada entre Rusia y occidente. Donde están las miles de toneladas de armamento que iban a dar el ejercito ucraniano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La situación en el Dombass va MAL los orconazis están avanzando en el Dombass, va a caer Lyman las armas pesadas no llegan la carencia de artillería por parte de los Ucranianos ya es critica muchas unidades de la guardia territorial carecen de equipamiento apropiado la artillería lata soviética o fue destruida por los orconazis o ya se les acabaron las munciones
> 
> Se requiere gran cantidad de artillería y municiones Drones de ataques y se debería meter a saco aviones de ataque - Francia, Alemania, Italia hacen envíos menores meramente simbólicos de armamento o son terriblemente imbéciles o quieren que Putin gane, Putin esta ganando el tiempo necesario, el carnicero no retrasa nada mete todo a saco sin importar que lo pierda todo el tiene reemplazos
> 
> No veo casi nada de los supuestos miles de millones de dolares aprobados por Biden en el terreno solo artilleria 777 y la munición claramente es muy escasa. En occidente muchos no quieren entender que los orcorrusos son racistas sectarios criminales despiadados con un odio enfermo genocida hacia todo lo Ucraniano son igual o peores que los Nazis de 1941



No me fiaría mucho de los mapas de colores...lo que veo es una carnicería de blindados rusos y las zonas que toman están totalmente destruidas


----------



## Cui Bono (26 May 2022)

Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".

Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



si claro los rusos pararan ahi...of course not...


----------



## fayser (26 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



No olvidemos que EEUU se está forrando con el gas y petróleo caros, no le interesa que esa guerra acabe pronto.

De hecho diría que le interesa que no se acabe nunca...


----------



## Wein (26 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No olvidemos que EEUU se está forrando con el gas y petróleo caros, no le interesa que esa guerra acabe pronto.
> 
> De hecho diría que le interesa que no se acabe nunca...



Para el PIB de EEUU es irrelevante el beneficio que pueda sacar del gas, es más beneficio estratégico de "salvar" a Europa, aunque eso durará poco.

el petróleo no tengo claro que produzca más del que consume. Exporta por un lado pero importa por otro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

A ver, las unicas naciones interesadas en escases de materias primas y encarecimiento de petroleo son las republicas bananeras que viven de ello, tipo Rusia.

En el resto de naciones desarrolladas incluso si eres exportador neto, te conviene un precio de las materias bajo dado que solo es una fraccion de tu PIB y la escasez de petroleo solo redunda en que se fabriquen menos productos y servicios en tu propio pais, que es lo que les da verdaderamente la prosperidad, no el vender un poco mas caro petroleo como si no supieran hacer otra cosa.



fayser dijo:


> No olvidemos que EEUU se está forrando con el gas y petróleo caros, no le interesa que esa guerra acabe pronto.
> 
> De hecho diría que le interesa que no se acabe nunca...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

Me ha llamado la atencion hoy leyendo prensa el leer que alguien esta bloqueando algo...









La ONU alerta de una crisis alimentaria por el bloqueo en Ucrania


Los silos ucranianos están a rebosar con la recién recogida cosecha de invierno. La recolección de cereales no parece ser el principal problema en un país que, junto




www.lavanguardia.com





*La ONU alerta de una crisis alimentaria por el bloqueo en Ucrania*

*Rusia chantajea al mundo con una hambruna y el titular es, alguien bloquea algo*

Cuanta infamia.


----------



## Casino (26 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



Si el zar enano viese grandes formaciones de tropas o armas quizá usaría armas nucleares tácticas, o si teme que hacerlo desate una respuesta directa de la OTAN, también puede ser que se decidiera a retirarse; en cambio, mientras vea una mínima posición de ventaja estará tentado a seguir poniendo carne en el asador, que es sin duda lo que desean los gusanos. Consecuentemente el conforero fayser tiene razón en que a gUSA le interesa más que a nadie que esto dure todo lo posible y para eso lo mejor es ir dando el material en cantidades dosificadas, como se hace con la medicación de un gotero. 




fayser dijo:


> No olvidemos que EEUU se está forrando con el gas y petróleo caros, no le interesa que esa guerra acabe pronto.
> 
> De hecho diría que le interesa que no se acabe nunca...



gUSA no se está forrando con el gas y el petróleo como bien dice el conforero Wein, se está forrando y se seguirá forrando con la industria bélica, genera una deuda en Ucrania que convertirá al país en un deudor que obedecerá sin rechistar como drogado con escopolamina, genera puestos de empleo propios en la única industria no deslocalizada que tiene y una de las más rentables, asegurándose cartera de trabajo para años, porque habrá que reponer el inventario por lo que pueda ocurrir, muestra la superioridad de su "producto" y asegura contratos futuros para los ejércitos del mundo (Brasil, India, Australia, Japón, Taiwan). 
Estoy convencido de que todavía no se creen la torpeza del zar enano.




Wein dijo:


> Para el PIB de EEUU es irrelevante el beneficio que pueda sacar del gas, es más beneficio estratégico de "salvar" a Europa, aunque eso durará poco.
> 
> el petróleo no tengo claro que produzca más del que consume. Exporta por un lado pero importa por otro



Europa le importa una mierda a gUSA. Los ucranianos le importan media mierda, y quizá me excedo, puede que no llegue a media. Todo esto al final se va a convertir en un mensaje a China, como en su momento el bombardeo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki fue un mensaje a los soviéticos.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

Será un negocio para ellos pero al menos les da lo que necesitan mientras otros les dan meramente destilado teatro.
Aqui el problema es que a europa le importa una reputa mierda europa, ese es el autentico problemon aqui. USA bastante hace aportando mas que nadie a una nacion que esta en el quinto pino y que tras conquistarla el orco no va a estar en sus puertas.



Casino dijo:


> Si el zar enano viese grandes formaciones de tropas o armas quizá usaría armas nucleares tácticas, o si teme que hacerlo desate una respuesta directa de la OTAN, también puede ser que se decidiera a retirarse; en cambio, mientras vea una mínima posición de ventaja estará tentado a seguir poniendo carne en el asador, que es sin duda lo que desean los gusanos. Consecuentemente el conforero fayser tiene razón en que a gUSA le interesa más que a nadie que esto dure todo lo posible y para eso lo mejor es ir dando el material en cantidades dosificadas, como se hace con la medicación de un gotero.
> 
> gUSA no se está forrando con el gas y el petróleo como bien dice el conforero Wein, se está forrando y se seguirá forrando con la industria bélica, genera una deuda en Ucrania que convertirá al país en un deudor que obedecerá sin rechistar como drogado con escopolamina, genera puestos de empleo propios en la única industria no deslocalizada que tiene y una de las más rentables, asegurándose cartera de trabajo para años, porque habrá que reponer el inventario por lo que pueda ocurrir, muestra la superioridad de su "producto" y asegura contratos futuros para los ejércitos del mundo (Brasil, India, Australia, Japón, Taiwan).
> Estoy convencido de que todavía no se creen la torpeza del zar enano.
> ...


----------



## Wein (26 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Europa le importa una mierda a gUSA. Los ucranianos le importan media mierda, y quizá me excedo, puede que no llegue a media. Todo esto al final se va a convertir en un mensaje a China, como en su momento el bombardeo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki fue un mensaje a los soviéticos.
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Es que China es otro mundo, es un país que tiene un PIB nominal 10 veces el ruso y sigue creciendo cada año, Rusia ya tenía estancado su PIB hace años y se sabia que era un cagarro.

EEUU va a caer pero quiere llevarse a los europeos detrás para que se diluya su caida. Parece que no va a ser asi, Europa saldrá mucho mejor que EEUU, Aunque ahora parezca descabellado en unos años podremos comparar caidas de unos y otros, de hecho ya se está viendo este mismo año.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

Hacen bien en replegarse si el orco esta en maximos, defensa elastica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 May 2022)

Porque los medios rusos y demas dicen que no, pero lo que está sucediendo en ucrania ahora con la ofensiva renutrida del orco encaja con una movilización masiva aunque sea con subterfugio


----------



## Kalikatres (26 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tema de la logistica; si hay que llevar obuses en burro pues se llevan. El tema no es siempre transitar por los esquemas preestablecidos en simplificaciones conceptuales axfisiantes, el tema es ser cojonudo ante los problemas, muy español.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igueriben, 1921, valientes Regulares tratan de llevar suministros con varias acciones heróicas a tropas españolas cercadas por miles de rifeños.


----------



## Josant2022 (27 May 2022)

MUCHO OJO.
RUMORES DE INVASION BIELORRUSA ESTA NOCHE


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Porque los medios rusos y demas dicen que no, pero lo que está sucediendo en ucrania ahora con la ofensiva renutrida del orco encaja con una movilización masiva aunque sea con subterfugio



Bueno también han puesto a todos los 150000soldados disponibles ahí..y por lo que veo Ucrania opta por ganar tiempo..


----------



## Kalikatres (27 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MUCHO OJO.
> RUMORES DE INVASION BIELORRUSA ESTA NOCHE



Lo que les faltaba a los Polacos: Una excusa... y están muy cabreados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

espero que no sea una finta


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 May 2022)

Vienes al foro demenciado después de trabajar 70 horas a la semana. Y vas y le echas la culpa a los países a los que quieres emigrar. Patético total.


1/. Sector Público: - Expoliar a gente que gana 900€ para no bajar el nivel de los sueldos públicos de 3000€..

Por @Jubilación a los 80

"..
*tengo los papeles hechos para emigrar a un país del PRIMER MUNDO REAL. Un lugar sin estrés donde el dinero RINDE de verdad. Pero por supuesto no en tu puta provincia tercermundista.." *


2/ *Tema mítico* : - No hay sitios seguros en el mundo ahora mismo, no hay escapatoria (resumen de mi investigación inside).

Por @Jubilación a los 80


"..
*Los mejores sitios para emigrar son países anglos tipo Nueva Zelanda, Australia o Canadá, pero tienen el problema del feminismo, progresismo y vivienda cara. 

La alternativa es Alemania* *o los nórdicos* si eres un tío casero y formal. Si eres el típico español amante del sol olvida Europa.

*Luego EEUU tiene zonas buenas, *pero es una sociedad muy alocada.


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



Es la salida que le ofrecen a Putin, el Donbas completo y el corredor entre Crimea y el Donbas que incluye los oblast de Jerson y Zaporihzia, saben que Putin no va a aceptar negociar nada hasta que no conquiste todo el Donbas tiene que poder venderle algo a los rusos a cambio de los nosecuantos mil muertos..

Así que no van a mover un dedo para ayudar puede incluso que les estén dando menos información de los satélites a los ucranianos aunque esto ya es una especulación mía...


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Parece que la semana que viene aprueban ya por fin envío de los lanzacohetes... Habrá que ver cuándo llegan ralemnte a Ucrania, tb necesitan minimo dos semanas para la formacion de los artilleros y algún rodaje con ellos...




Edito:


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Seguimos con los mapas topográficos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Es la salida que le ofrecen a Putin, el Donbas completo y el corredor entre Crimea y el Donbas que incluye los oblast de Jerson y Zaporihzia, saben que Putin no va a aceptar negociar nada hasta que no conquiste todo el Donbas tiene que poder venderle algo a los rusos a cambio de los nosecuantos mil muertos..
> 
> Así que no van a mover un dedo para ayudar puede incluso que les estén dando menos información de los satélites a los ucranianos aunque esto ya es una especulación mía...



Ni en broma Ucrania va a ofrecer eso ...


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Seguimos con los mapas topográficos...



Está claro que los rusos están cambiando muchas bajas por un poco de terreno.


----------



## crocodile (27 May 2022)

Hasta los follayankees Otanicos de EL INMUNDO lo ven chungo JA JA JA .


----------



## Wein (27 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Es la salida que le ofrecen a Putin, el Donbas completo y el corredor entre Crimea y el Donbas que incluye los oblast de Jerson y Zaporihzia, saben que Putin no va a aceptar negociar nada hasta que no conquiste todo el Donbas tiene que poder venderle algo a los rusos a cambio de los nosecuantos mil muertos..
> 
> Así que no van a mover un dedo para ayudar puede incluso que les estén dando menos información de los satélites a los ucranianos aunque esto ya es una especulación mía...



No creo que se pueda quedar más que el Donbas, eventualmente y para que haya alto el fuego hasta que se cambie el lider ruso.

Luego será o un enorme gasto para Rusia la reconstrucción, o los del Donbas vivirán tan mal que querrán volver a ser ucranianos. Además eso de enviarlos de carne de cañón no creo que les haya sentado demasiado bien y muchos habrán huido o estarán reclutados con el ejército ucraniano que se retira, van a quedar solo viejos para la reconstrucción.


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

Los graneros ucras están llenos y sin capacidad de exportar.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> espero que no sea una finta



Y unos cuantos Reaper MQ-9 no vendrían mal tampoco


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y unos cuantos Reaper MQ-9 no vendrían mal tampoco



50 F16 de los que tienen aparcados en el desierto de Colorado y sus correspondientes bombas inteligentes y la guerra se termina en 2 meses.


----------



## Casino (27 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Será un negocio para ellos pero al menos les da lo que necesitan mientras otros les dan meramente destilado teatro.
> Aqui el problema es que a europa le importa una reputa mierda europa, ese es el autentico problemon aqui. USA bastante hace aportando mas que nadie a una nacion que esta en el quinto pino y que tras conquistarla el orco no va a estar en sus puertas.




Hay que procurar no caer en simplismos, esto no va de buenos y malos. Son intereses por parte de todos, los únicos que pueden considerarse moralmente justificados son los ucranianos y nadie más. La "aportación" gusana no es altruista, es más bien una inversión que se demostrará rentabilísima y no solo porque Ucrania devolverá hasta el último centavo de lo que reciba. 







Wein dijo:


> Es que China es otro mundo, es un país que tiene un PIB nominal 10 veces el ruso y sigue creciendo cada año, Rusia ya tenía estancado su PIB hace años y se sabia que era un cagarro.
> 
> EEUU va a caer pero quiere llevarse a los europeos detrás para que se diluya su caida. Parece que no va a ser asi, Europa saldrá mucho mejor que EEUU, Aunque ahora parezca descabellado en unos años podremos comparar caidas de unos y otros, de hecho ya se está viendo este mismo año.




gUSA no va a caer, pese a sus múltiples problemas, hasta que no lo decidan los qui. China no tiene nada que hacer militarmente, económicamente puede crecer mucho pero si comete un error gUSA devolverá a los chinos al siglo XIX. Solo si los Kaifeng tienen garantías de que el relevo les beneficia puede que se produzca el cambio de hegemón. Pero nosotros no lo veremos. Quizá ni siquiera nuestros hijos. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Wein (27 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> gUSA no va a caer, pese a sus múltiples problemas, hasta que no lo decidan los qui. China no tiene nada que hacer militarmente, económicamente puede crecer mucho pero si comete un error gUSA devolverá a los chinos al siglo XIX. Solo si los Kaifeng tienen garantías de que el relevo les beneficia puede que se produzca el cambio de hegemón. Pero nosotros no lo veremos. Quizá ni siquiera nuestros hijos.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Va a caer como única superpotencia, además de economicamente, de hecho ya ha caido desde que no controla Oriente Medio, pero sigue por la inercia y porque tiene déficit comercial con todas las potencias relevantes que hace que sostengan el dolar, ya no lo sostiene ni el control del petróleo ni los portaaviones .

Será una gran potencia pero no la primera, y eso si no se desguaza, y en esfera de influencia China no va a tocar cacho, tampoco en la alemana en unos años.

Una guerra contra China ni se lo plantean.


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

Graneros repletos sin capacidad de exportar por culpa de los rusos , Draghi ayer hablo con Putin y este dijo que "viene una crisis alimentaria".

Los rusos quieren extender la guerra por medio del hambre y la amenaza nuclear como en la novela "El quinto jinete" de Lapierre. 









Draghi tras hablar con Putin: "Viene una crisis alimentaria de proporciones gigantescas"


El primer ministro italiano pide "liberar el cereal almacenado en Ucrania". Putin dice que "la crisis alimentaria es culpa de las sanciones".




www.elespanol.com


----------



## moncton (27 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pero se está cuestionando mucho la "guerra de carros de combate" a la antigua usanza, en la actualidad, a mi parecer tienen dos grandes hándicap:
> 1/ La indefensión ante las modernas armas ligeras (drones, lanzagranadas).
> 2/ La precariedad en el avance al carecer de infantería de protección que de forma increíble han prescindido los rusos. Lo que me hace sospechar que rusia utiliza sus carros como simples bulldozers para destruir ciudades hasta sus cimientos en apoyo a su masiva artillería; que les frían a sus soldados dentro del carro les importa un bledo. La vida del soldado ruso no vale un pimiento para su ejército.
> 
> ...



Los rusos estaban acostumbrados a usar tanques contra aldeanos en una sociedad que no ha evolucionado desde la edad media, enfrentandose a fuerzas irregulares con armas ligeras y como mucho un RPG de chichinabo

Aun asi en chechenia la primera vez les dieron pal pelo y parece que no han aprendido nada

La tactica rusa es la misma desde la segunda guerra mundial, bombardeo masivo y despues lanzar grandes ofensivas de personal y equipo

Lo que pasa en ucrania es que se enfrentan a lo mejorcito en armamento antitanque y no tienen los recursos para gastar irresponsablemente


----------



## neutral295 (27 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 50 F16 de los que tienen aparcados en el desierto de Colorado y sus correspondientes bombas inteligentes y la guerra se termina en 2 meses.



Eso no te lo crees ni tú, sino los yanquis habrían ganado en Afganistán  . Los EEUU están cagados por eso no quieren defender a Zelensky en el espacio aéreo. Si quieres ver ganar a los yanquis te recomiendo que veas a Tom Cruise en la peli Top Gun Maverick, se carga a todos los aviones rusos,. Los serbios en la guerra de Yugoslavia con armamento ruso le derribaron a los EEUU 1 avión invisible, jaja, están cagados.


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No creo que se pueda quedar más que el Donbas, eventualmente y para que haya alto el fuego hasta que se cambie el lider ruso.
> 
> Luego será o un enorme gasto para Rusia la reconstrucción, o los del Donbas vivirán tan mal que querrán volver a ser ucranianos. Además eso de enviarlos de carne de cañón no creo que les haya sentado demasiado bien y muchos habrán huido o estarán reclutados con el ejército ucraniano que se retira, van a quedar solo viejos para la reconstrucción.



Que reconstruccion? Rusia va a gastar dinero en el Donbas? ni de puuuta coña. Aqui nos reimos mucho de los hindues y el cagar en la calle pero los rusos no van muy atras en cuanto a nivel de vida. Si no gastan dinero en rusos puracepa a 100 km de moscu, los cojones van a gastar en ucranianos por muy "rusofilos" que sean

Como mucho montaran otra chechenia con un señor de la guerra controlando el cotarro desde un palacio recubierto de oro mientras la poblacion vive en la mierda y el miedo. Se dedicaran a arrasar con los recursos que tengan, economia extractiva para financiar otra ronda de putas y barcos


----------



## gargamelix (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Graneros repletos sin capacidad de exportar por culpa de los rusos , Draghi ayer hablo con Putin y este dijo que "viene una crisis alimentaria".
> 
> Los rusos quieren extender la guerra por medio del hambre y la amenaza nuclear como en la novela "El quinto jinete" de Lapierre.
> 
> ...



Son sus chantajes al mundo, tanto las nukes como la crisis alimentaria y posiblemente más cosas que iremos sabiendo.

El enano calbohdp educado en la KGB está sometiendo al mundo a chantaje para que le dejen jugar a emperador.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La tactica rusa es la misma desde la segunda guerra mundial, bombardeo masivo y despues lanzar grandes ofensivas de personal y equipo



Las guerras se siguen ganando con artilleria (obuses-misiles) y camiones, ningun ejercito del planeta asalta una posicion enemiga sin bombardearla antes !!!.


----------



## Casino (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Va a caer como única superpotencia, además de economicamente, de hecho ya ha caido desde que no controla Oriente Medio, pero sigue por la inercia y porque tiene déficit comercial con todas las potencias relevantes que hace que sostengan el dolar, ya no lo sostiene ni el control del petróleo ni los portaaviones .
> 
> Será una gran potencia pero no la primera, y eso si no se desguaza, y en esfera de influencia China no va a tocar cacho, tampoco en la alemana en unos años.
> 
> Una guerra contra China ni se lo plantean.




gUSA es la primera potencia mundial a muchísima distancia de la siguiente, es un hecho que no admite discusión. 
Si no controla Oriente Medio es porque desde hace décadas plantean las intervenciones bélicas como empresas comerciales y si no hay posibilidades de conseguir un beneficio les da lo mismo lo que ocurra, véase Sudán del sur o Somalia. Ahí la democracia o el sufrimiento humano de los habitantes ya no es tan importante.
Sigue porque a ver quién es el que se le pone delante y le tose, por muy endeudados que estén. La que va a quedar desguazada en un plazo muy breve, (breve en términos históricos), va a ser Putinia, y una vez Putinia sea un territorio fragmentado no creo que haya ningún país de relevancia que vaya a ayudar a los chinos cuando los gusanos vayan a cortarles las coletas. ¿Cree Vd. que Pakistán o la India van a mojarse el culo por los chinos?, si acaso lo hará el enano gritón, pero es un actor irrelevante, de hecho puede que sea la siguiente ficha en caer. Toda esta geopolítica necesariamente se corresponde a algún tipo de estrategia estudiada, no me creo que la inversión que hacen los gusanos sea espontánea, desinteresada, ni altruista, y desde luego no se está haciendo sin pensar a largo plazo. Los anglos se toman muy en serio las amenazas potenciales barajando los peores escenarios que puedan darse. 
Cuando esto acabe veremos a dónde dirigen su atención de forma primordial, si a Best Korea o directamente a las islitas artificiales, ahí ya se está preparando movida con el argumento de apoyar a Australia.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Wein (27 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que reconstruccion? Rusia va a gastar dinero en el Donbas? ni de puuuta coña. Aqui nos reimos mucho de los hindues y el cagar en la calle pero los rusos no van muy atras en cuanto a nivel de vida. Si no gastan dinero en rusos puracepa a 100 km de moscu, los cojones van a gastar en ucranianos por muy "rusofilos" que sean
> 
> Como mucho montaran otra chechenia con un señor de la guerra controlando el cotarro desde un palacio recubierto de oro mientras la poblacion vive en la mierda y el miedo. Se dedicaran a arrasar con los recursos que tengan, economia extractiva para financiar otra ronda de putas y barcos



Pues en dos años están `pidiendo volver a Ucrania o ser independientes de Rusia.


----------



## Toctocquienes (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




¿Qué lanzacohetes usan? No sé si era el viejo LAW o un C90.


----------



## Wein (27 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> gUSA es la primera potencia mundial a muchísima distancia de la siguiente, es un hecho que no admite discusión.
> Si no controla Oriente Medio es porque desde hace décadas plantean las intervenciones bélicas como empresas comerciales y si no hay posibilidades de conseguir un beneficio les da lo mismo lo que ocurra, véase Sudán del sur o Somalia. Ahí la democracia o el sufrimiento humano de los habitantes ya no es tan importante.
> Sigue porque a ver quién es el que se le pone delante y le tose, por muy endeudados que estén. La que va a quedar desguazada en un plazo muy breve, (breve en términos históricos), va a ser Putinia, y una vez Putinia sea un territorio fragmentado no creo que haya ningún país de relevancia que vaya a ayudar a los chinos cuando los gusanos vayan a cortarles las coletas. ¿Cree Vd. que Pakistán o la India van a mojarse el culo por los chinos?, si acaso lo hará el enano gritón, pero es un actor irrelevante, de hecho puede que sea la siguiente ficha en caer. Toda esta geopolítica necesariamente se corresponde a algún tipo de estrategia estudiada, no me creo que la inversión que hacen los gusanos sea espontánea, desinteresada, ni altruista, y desde luego no se está haciendo sin pensar a largo plazo. Los anglos se toman muy en serio las amenazas potenciales barajando los peores escenarios que puedan darse.
> Cuando esto acabe veremos a dónde dirigen su atención de forma primordial, si a Best Korea o directamente a las islitas artificiales, ahí ya se está preparando movida con el argumento de apoyar a Australia.
> ...



Jejeje pues ya lo iremos viendo. Lo de que Rusia era un cagarro que iba a acabar mal y que Siberia se la iban a quedar los chinos lo llevo diciendo hace 10 años

Si nos ceñimos al PIB el chino es superior al de EEUU en PPA y le queda mucho potencial, en nominal es muy poca diferencia un 25% inferior. Puede superarlo abruptamente si se devalua el dólar o en un par de años al ritmo actual


----------



## paconan (27 May 2022)

Hay que blanquear el saqueo de grano ucraniano
Claro que esperan cosecha récord no solo de grano también de maquinaria

El Ministerio de Agricultura espera una cosecha récord de grano


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



Y porque ningún ejército europeo quiere quedarse sin stock de armas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Lo de que uno de los bands tiene recursos para vencer forma parte de la "niebla de la guerra".
> 
> Claramente Occidente no quiere dar a los ukras armas de más. Quizás van a perder el Donbas porque esté pactado.



Y porque ningún ejército europeo quiere quedarse sin stock de armas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## moncton (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las guerras se siguen ganando con artilleria (obuses-misiles) y camiones, ningun ejercito del planeta asalta una posicion enemiga sin bombardearla antes !!!.



Yo no digo que no, pero los americanos (y la OTAN) primero establecen superioridad aerea, bombardean con municiones de precision, controlan el cotarro para que el enemigo no pueda mover tropas ni recursos.... y todo esto desde cientos o miles de Km de distancia, y despues, cuando ya no queda nada, mueven unidades de tanques con apoyo aereo y de infanteria

Los rusos siguen como en la segunda guerra mundial, bombardeos por saturacion de objetivos civiles con municiones tontas y despues asalto frontal a las ruinas, con mapas de papel, gps chinos y ni puta idea de por donde andan

Segun dicen los analistas, hasta un 40% de las municiones "inteligentes" rusas no alcanzan objetivo porque o fallan en el lanzamiento, o se caen en vuelo o fallan el objetivo

Tu te crees que a un ejercito de la otan los habrian pillado en bolas cruzando un rio y machacado?


----------



## paconan (27 May 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo 



Después de tres meses de guerra, ¿Cómo ha cambiado la vida en Rusia?







Lada Granta regresa al futuro con una cámara de tablero completa de 360p preinstalada y sin bolsas de aire.


“Esperamos que nuestro socio comercial YouTube Russian Car Crash Videos obtenga contenido viral porque un choque de cabeza o una colisión tendrá conductores y pasajeros decapitados o volando a través del parabrisas a gran velocidad. Más vistas y me gusta que nunca”, dijo el ingeniero jefe.
No hay frenos antibloqueo. Ningún GPS ruso, también conocido como GLONAS, botón de pánico (todos los cohetes con satélites se estrellaron o los satélites se salieron de órbita). Sin ventanas eléctricas. Sin cristales en las ventanas de un modelo de automóvil básico. Sin aire acondicionado. Sin marcha atrás. Sin garantía. No se permiten seguros. Y muchas más características geniales... no.
La fábrica no produce repuestos, por lo que se recomiendan dos autos para una sola compra por canibalismo.








Este abril, las autoridades japonesas llamaron a las Islas Kirill “territorio ilegalmente ocupado”, y los precios de los departamentos en las islas se dispararon reavivando la esperanza de que los nazis japoneses liberen a los residentes locales y los obliguen a aceptar pasaportes japoneses y nuevas unidades residenciales con futones y sistema HVAC dividido.
“Si los pilotos kamikazes bombardean nuestra ciudad, estaría en el lugar del accidente con vodka”, confesó Sergey Pavlovich, de 56 años, bajo condición de anonimato.








Sin embargo, existe el riesgo de que los japoneses pongan fin a una larga tradición local de dejar que las vacas sagradas deambulen libremente y coman de los contenedores de basura.








Los kurillianos también están preocupados por la pérdida del monumento de torreta de tanque Jack in the Box que honra la contribución de Javelins y NLAW al martirio.


La gente tonta acude a Estados Unidos de todo el mundo para vivir bien. Algunos cruzan el desierto a pie. Otros estudian mucho para obtener una visa.
Rusia es un país mucho más generoso: no es necesario que vengas, estudies, trabajes duro, vendremos a ti con los brazos abiertos y disparando a toda máquina, y te haremos ver nuestra televisión para que tú también aprendas el servilismo alegre y adores al zar Putin.








La desnazificación de Ucrania avanza a pasos agigantados. Tomando como referencia la novela de Arkady y Boris Strugatzky “La isla habitada”, las autoridades rusas desnazizan con dignidad y sentido común a los residentes hambrientos de Mariupol utilizando diez camiones de televisión gigantes ("irradiadores móviles" según la novela de Strugatsky) que transmiten propaganda del Kremlin las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana.


Continua


----------



## paconan (27 May 2022)

Cuando los ex ucranianos quieran más propaganda que comida, su desnazificación está completa y no serán diferentes de cualquier ciudadano ruso que apoye la invasión Z y al presidente Putin a pesar de su nivel de vida en descenso.






Nikita Tretyakov, de 26 años, dejó una selfie Polaroid en el apartamento de Irpen, Ucrania, que había robado. ¡Movimiento inteligente, privado! La patria necesita camaradas que puedan pensar fuera de la caja.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Tales. (27 May 2022)

Qué pesadez con el brutalsky


----------



## M. Priede (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No creo que se pueda quedar más que el Donbas, eventualmente y para que haya alto el fuego hasta que se cambie el lider ruso.
> 
> Luego será o un enorme gasto para Rusia la reconstrucción, o los del Donbas vivirán tan mal que querrán volver a ser ucranianos. Además eso de enviarlos de carne de cañón no creo que les haya sentado demasiado bien y muchos habrán huido o estarán reclutados con el ejército ucraniano que se retira, van a quedar solo viejos para la reconstrucción.



¿Pero realmente os creéis las cosas que escribís? Pienso que la normalidad de la gente se sostiene en puras entelequias que se retroalimentan. "_o los del Donbas vivirán tan mal que querrán volver a ser ucranianos". _Llevan ocho años luchando y los civiles metidos en sótanos para refugiarse de los bombardeos y con los parques de las ciudades minados; en el campo no pueden trabajar porque son blanco de los francotiradores_._Ahora que todo ese infierno se acaba y pueden empezar a respirar, se van a hacer ucranianos. 

No me lo explico, porque fuera de estas imbecilidades, en la vida ordinaria, seguro que sois gente lista, que sabe moverse, vivir lo mejor posible, discernir lo conveniente de lo inconveniente; pero os apartáis un poco del día a día, y la imbecilidad se apodera de vosotros. En lo que os concierne directamente, sabéis cómo buscar el camino correcto, y yo creo, que una vez que tenéis que salir de ahí y dejáis de ver lo inmediato ya os perdéis por completo, pensáis que como son hipótesis, éstas se pueden formar gratuitamente, a gusto del consumidor. Para vosotros cualquier cosa que le aleje de lo que os concierne directamente, es como una película en la que os sentís guionistas, directores y alguno incluso actor, como un Rambo con licenciatura en ingeniería. Es pasmoso, de verdad.


----------



## M. Priede (27 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuando los ex ucranianos quieran más propaganda que comida, su desnazificación está completa y no serán diferentes de cualquier ciudadano ruso que apoye la invasión Z y al presidente Putin a pesar de su nivel de vida en descenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú te has parado a mirar el PIB per cápita de Ucrania y el de Rusia? Ucrania es más pobre que Albania, cuando resulta que era la parte más rica de la URSS, en el campo agrícola e industrial, ahí se asentaban las fábricas de aviones, tanques, astilleros; y además la minería. El Donbás era lo más rico de Ucrania.

Es que no lo entiendo. Joder, antes de opinar, mirad aunque sólo sea la Wikipedia. Todo el puto día cuñadeando y retroalimentándose de los que opinan igual, luego, cuando las cosas no salen, entonces sigue la invención para tratar de seguir llevando razón. ¿Pero es que alguna vez os creisteis que Ucrania podía ganar sin aviación ni defensa antiaérea? Y eso que la aviación rusa es un desastre, no por los aviones en sí, que son excelentes, sino porque han sido incapaces de desarrollar bombas de precisión, siguen tirando bombas de hace cincuenta años.

Todo el ejército ucraniano se va a desplomar de forma repentina, el desgaste ha sido enorme y los nuevos soldados que van al frente lo hacen sin preparación; ha tenido decenas de miles de bajas, y vosotros con la chatarra de los Dimitri y los miles de muertos rusos.

Cuando Ucrania se acabe de hundir y sea troceada, entonces el cuñadismo vendrá con que la victoria rusa ha sido a un coste de no se cuántos miles y miles de muertos y un millón de civiles muertos. Y venga, a seguir cuñadeando.

Es patético. Joder, iros a jugar a la petanca y mañana a disfrutar con la final europea, pero como de algo tenéis que hablar, pues aquí os tenemos.


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

Esto es lo que hay:


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, las perdidas rusas se han acelerado bastante. Un par de pueblos les están costando muy muy caros:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## moncton (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues en dos años están `pidiendo volver a Ucrania o ser independientes de Rusia.



Una vez bajo la bota rusa, lo que pidan los ciudadanos es lo de menos. Mira sino lo que paso en chechenia, regimen de terror y hasta el nieto del lider independentista cambia de bando

Lo ultimo que va a permitir el Putin es que le monten un movimiento de resistencia y ni por asomo va a dejar que voten en referendum


----------



## Pat (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues en dos años están `pidiendo volver a Ucrania o ser independientes de Rusia.



Esto es precisamente porque Rusia ha perdido esta guerra;


Por una lado habrá Ucrania recibiendo cantidades brutales de dinero del EU porque así Alemania pude hacer penitencia por no haber ayudado con armamento… ademas , Uc.rania tendrá un acceso fácil y sin trabas al mercado única del EU… Habra una Ucrania “libre de Rusos” floreciendo y en el otro lado de Ucrania , el parte “_Ocupado por Rusia_” habrá un estado feudal donde reinan la corrupción y oligarcas sobre los despojos que han dejado los invasores Rusos…


----------



## paconan (27 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te has parado a mirar el PIB per cápita de Ucrania y el de Rusia? Ucrania es más pobre que Albania, cuando resulta que era la parte más rica de la URSS, en el campo agrícola e industrial, ahí se asentaban las fábricas de aviones, tanques, astilleros; y además la minería. El Donbás era lo más rico de Ucrania.
> 
> Es que no lo entiendo. Joder, antes de opinar, mirad aunque sólo sea la Wikipedia. Todo el puto día cuñadeando y retroalimentándose de los que opinan igual, luego, cuando las cosas no salen, entonces sigue la invención para tratar de seguir llevando razón. ¿Pero es que alguna vez os creisteis que Ucrania podía ganar sin aviación ni defensa antiaérea? Y eso que la aviación rusa es un desastre, no por los aviones en sí, que son excelentes, sino porque han sido incapaces de desarrollar bombas de precisión, siguen tirando bombas de hace cincuenta años.
> 
> ...



Y esa parrafada para decir que ucrania estaba en la miseria? no tiene recursos sin explotar?
Esta guerra es una patraña inventada para apoderarse de recursos del vecino, la desnazificación y demás propaganda son excusas
Que en un principio los rusos pensaban que la invasión les resultaría un paseo con flores y sin resistencia ? quien se equivoco en el diagnostico? 
Los ucros han estado años preparándose con ayuda, cierto ,no son un ejercito anclado en el pasado, han evolucionado, luchan por su tierra 
Los rusos estan luchando por los intereses de la cleptocracia y sus lujos
Y sin mas te vas a disfrutar a la nevera


----------



## pep007 (27 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Qué pesadez con el brutalsky



Si, los frutos del socialismo son pesados.
Y no te cuento para los que los disfrutan.

Pero bueno, mas pesados son los socialistas que viven en paises medio capitalistas, a pesar de los intentos de los gobiernos, y se dedican todo el dia a alabar el socialismo y sus cosas chulisimas...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Cuando Ucrania se acabe de hundir y sea troceada



Boletín especial de noticias para la cuenta M. Priede: Ucrania ya fue invadida y troceada en 2014. Ahora se trata de parar los pies a un tarado megalomaniaco que está jugando una partida de Risk con las vidas de todos los europeos y gran parte del resto de la población mundial.


----------



## Tales. (27 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si, los frutos del socialismo son pesados.
> Y no te cuento para los que los disfrutan.
> 
> Pero bueno, mas pesados son los socialistas que viven en paises medio capitalistas, a pesar de los intentos de los gobiernos, y se dedican todo el dia a alabar el socialismo y sus cosas chulisimas...



Que si, que Rusia es un shithole, ya lo sabemos, no hace falta poner parrafadas del traductor google en un hilo sobre un conflicto bélico sobre las costumbres cagaplayeras rusas


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Para el que quiera the Big picture de lo que está pasando en esa zona..


----------



## pep007 (27 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Si el zar enano viese grandes formaciones de tropas o armas quizá usaría armas nucleares tácticas, o si teme que hacerlo desate una respuesta directa de la OTAN, también puede ser que se decidiera a retirarse; en cambio, mientras vea una mínima posición de ventaja estará tentado a seguir poniendo carne en el asador, que es sin duda lo que desean los gusanos. Consecuentemente el conforero fayser tiene razón en que a gUSA le interesa más que a nadie que esto dure todo lo posible y para eso lo mejor es ir dando el material en cantidades dosificadas, como se hace con la medicación de un gotero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El otro dia estaba pensando yo, si Ucrania+Usa, consiguen ganar la guerra, Ucrania sera practicame te un estado mas de los Usa, no por riqueza sino por dependencia.
A raiz de ello se le podria pedir a Turquia que revise sus condiciones democraticas, y como no van a cambiar, darles puerta, ya no haran falta...


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Qué lanzacohetes usan? No sé si era el viejo LAW o un C90.



Diría que este, alias MATADOR:





__





RGW90 HH – Dynamit Nobel Defence GmbH







dn-defence.com


----------



## Toctocquienes (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Diría que este, alias MATADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena vista, mis dies.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> El otro dia estaba pensando yo, si Ucrania+Usa, consiguen ganar la guerra, Ucrania sera practicame te un estado mas de los Usa, no por riqueza sino por dependencia.
> A raiz de ello se le podria pedir a Turquia que revise sus condiciones democraticas, y como no van a cambiar, darles puerta, ya no haran falta...



Bueno y cómo crees que Vietnam está pagando la enorme ayuda rusa durante sus guerras?..los pt76no crecían en los Arrozales


----------



## txusky_g (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Diría que este, alias MATADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes mejor ojo que Galileo, que ya es decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

Es impresionante que los ucranianos aun conserven severodonetes con lo que ha llevado el orco alli, aguanta como un jabato y esta en el otro lado del rio. Estas semanas que se mantiene al orco con defensa elastica son semanas que se ganan para entrenar y pertrechar soldados ucranianos. Si la defensa se vuelve ineficiente y hay que retroceder a lichianks para tener una defensa eficiente se retrocede, severodonents se recuperará tras desgastar al orco.





txusky_g dijo:


> Mientras tanto, las perdidas rusas se han acelerado bastante. Un par de pueblos les están costando muy muy caros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

Los terminator tendran torreta voladora?


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

Tiembla Putin............


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tiembla Putin............



Ya les hubiera gustado a los rusos tener ese diesel..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es impresionante que los ucranianos aun conserven severodonetes con lo que ha llevado el orco alli, aguanta como un jabato y esta en el otro lado del rio. Estas semanas que se mantiene al orco con defensa elastica son semanas que se ganan para entrenar y pertrechar soldados ucranianos. Si la defensa se vuelve ineficiente y hay que retroceder a lichianks para tener una defensa eficiente se retrocede, severodonents se recuperará tras desgastar al orco.



Es que mucho mapa de colores..pero en el Google Earth lo único que. Hay es campiña


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

Cuantos mas y antes, mejor. Hay muchas y buenas razones para hacerlo, entre ellos evitar que el imperio del mal cause una hambruna global cuando se le antoje chantajear al mundo.


----------



## morpheus2010 (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tiembla Putin............



Pues tú riete pero ese submarino, en cuanto esté en funcionamiento, más los otros 6 que se quieren construir de aquí a 2028, convertirá a España en una potencia naval de primer nivel junto a las nuevas fragatas y los dos portaaviones


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

tras +3 meses, tras toneladas de chatarra y de orcos dejados en el campo de batalla, copan la rivera norte del silverski donets que siempre ha sido la defensa natural en esa zona


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

jugada maestra de maricron y olaf. Se nos llevan el pack completo del este de europa por palanganearle al khan, pero luego culpa sera del anglo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 May 2022)

Este grupo de ucranianos rompe la bolsa y se largan.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 May 2022)

Aquí se puede ver cómo va la bolsa de Lysychansk (la línea defensiva estaba en Popasna).









The War in Ukraine


Following the War in Ukraine



www.scribblemaps.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

muy bueno.

Como pasó en izum la ofensiva contó con momentos alguidos y despues se ha ido enfriando.
VEo que se han puesto ambiciosos yendo a por bakhmut.
Se nota que falta alli la ofensiva desde biohorivka, claro volaron esas btgs en el cruce. Providencial.



Abc123CBA dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver cómo va la bolsa de Lysychansk (la línea defensiva estaba en Popasna).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Que si, que Rusia es un shithole, ya lo sabemos, no hace falta poner parrafadas del traductor google en un hilo sobre un conflicto bélico sobre las costumbres cagaplayeras rusas



Todo bien amewo. Pero de tanto en tanto es divertido leer a Brutalsky entre la opinología de una peña exaltada.
Hay una guerra de exterminio, pero también hay vida y sentido del humor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

aunque es diminuto comparado con el tamaño de ucrania, puede ser demasiado frente para el orco y demasiado esfuerzo para ganar profundidad en toda esas lineas


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues tú riete pero ese submarino, en cuanto esté en funcionamiento, más los otros 6 que se quieren construir de aquí a 2028, convertirá a España en una potencia naval de primer nivel junto a las nuevas fragatas y los dos portaaviones



No me rio del Isaac Peral me rio de que con los políticos que tenemos no vamos a enviar ningún submarino contra Rusia que es todo de cara a la galería, luego envían un barco vacío o cuatro chuches y porque la OTAN le han obligado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 May 2022)

Europa sale mucho mas debil de esto cuando podia haber salido mas fuerte protegiendo a ucrania y permitiendo que pueda cumplir sus deseos de adherirse a nuestra orbita. la UE tendria un socio tremendo productor de alimentos y con materias primas necesarias. Es ganar muchisimo.

En lugar de eso los ajedrecistas de francia y alemania, (a españa no lo menciono porque el PSOE se dedica a entregarle cartas geopoliticas a marruecos, mejor ni hablar, corramos tupido velo hasta que tengamos un pais no gobernado por traidores), han vetado que ucrania se incorpore a nuestra orbita porque habrá que llevarse bien con el diablo estepario, aunque revienten tu orbita.

No solo dividen una ucrania que podria ser entera en la UE, sino que estan reventando la propia UE y la OTAN mostrando sus contradicciones internas, en donde esta claro que los eslavos ex-sovieticos no les vale ni el maricroneo ni los agentes de la stasi tipo merkel para garantizar su defensa. Esto es lo peor de todo, que Europa, por no llevar una politica de acuerdo a sus intereses, que era mantener ucrania, va a terminar dividida entre la Commonwealth y los palanganeros del khan



César Borgia dijo:


> No me rio del Isaac Peral me rio de que con los políticos que tenemos no vamos a enviar ningún submarino contra Rusia que es todo de cara a la galería, luego envían un barco vacío o cuatro chuches y porque la OTAN le han obligado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> No me rio del Isaac Peral me rio de que con los políticos que tenemos no vamos a enviar ningún submarino contra Rusia que es todo de cara a la galería, luego envían un barco vacío o cuatro chuches y porque la OTAN le han obligado.



hasta los submarinos holandeses se hicieron con un epico sobrecoste


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Los cañones italianos ya están allí, en el vídeo usando munición finlandesa...


----------



## Alpharius (27 May 2022)

El enano empieza a ser la viva imagen de su ejército. Desprestigiado, sin fiabilidad y totalmente derroido.









Los problemas de salud de Putin y sus continuas visitas a médicos estarían llevando al Kremlin al caos


Christopher Steele, exespía británico del MI6 que dirigió la oficina en Rusia de la agencia, ha declarado que el presidente ruso toma descansos regulares para recibir tratamientos médicos



www.abc.es


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Llueve termita en el Donbas...


----------



## EGO (27 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Llueve termita en el Donbas...



Ya lo hicieron en Siria.

Son sus costumbres primitivas y hay que respetarlas....


----------



## favelados (27 May 2022)

Más fuego, está vez en algún lugar del sur de Moscú

Algún Dimitri ha tirado un cigarro encendido en un almacén de combustible


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

A ver si aparecen imágenes y se confirma...................


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Hay informes de que el ejército ucraniano contraatacó en el área de Kherson y cruzó el río Inhulets en el área de Kherson en varios lugares.


----------



## Nicors (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay informes de que el ejército ucraniano contraatacó en el área de Kherson y cruzó el río Inhulets en el área de Kherson en varios lugares.



Que valientes joder, viva Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Video de un equipo ATGM Stugna-P de la 93.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania con vehículos todo terreno.


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Llueve termita en el Donbas...



Espero que los prorrusos de la zona estèn disfrutando de su liberación


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay informes de que el ejército ucraniano contraatacó en el área de Kherson y cruzó el río Inhulets en el área de Kherson en varios lugares.



Ya ha empezado? Son la polla, han esperado hasta el último segundo, cuando ya Severodonetsk está casi perdida, para asegurarse de que el hezjército genocida orco esté lo más desgastado posible. Con el gigantesco riesgo que eso conlleva.

Menudos huevazos tienen, parecen soldados españoles de los de antaño.

Mi respeto por estos tíos es infinito.


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A ver si aparecen imágenes y se confirma...................



Que grande!! Si les tiran los su-35 con un mig-29, un piloto ucraniano que tendrá horas de vuelo muy limitadas por el presupuesto, no me quiero imaginar lo que ocurriría con pilotos OTAN en F-35. 

Yo creo que con 25 limpian Ucrania de orcos en una tarde


----------



## Nicors (27 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya ha empezado? Son la polla, han esperado hasta el último segundo, cuando ya Severodonetsk está casi perdida, para asegurarse de que el hezjército genocida orco esté lo más desgastado posible. Con el gigantesco riesgo que eso conlleva.
> 
> Menudos huevazos tienen, parecen soldados españoles de los de antaño.
> 
> Mi respeto por estos tíos es infinito.



En el dombass hay como 100000 soldados rusos . ucranianos ni 2 divisiones..


----------



## Gnidlog (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hay informes de que el ejército ucraniano contraatacó en el área de Kherson y cruzó el río Inhulets en el área de Kherson en varios lugares.



Kherson esta perdida para los rusos desde hace tiempo, mantienen ese saliente con el peligro que queden atrapados. Ahora que fuerzan todo el esfuerzo en el Dombas es el momento de provocar perdidas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 May 2022)

Los ucranianos están dejando que los rusos estiren sus líneas más de lo que pueden para utilizar su propio peso contra ellos mismos, el territorio se puede recuperar como ya ha ido ocurriendo a lo largo de la guerra, sin embargo los soldados y el material no.


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>



Eso es un videojuego , y no te extrañe que sean los propios rusos los que filtren esos vídeos .


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Tanque ruso Región de Járkov


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

¡Interesante! Las fuerzas de la Ucrania no destrozaron el puente a tiros con artillería, sino que lanzaron minas río abajo y las hicieron explotar. Luego la artilleria mató a las unidades en la orilla cercana y a las que intentaban construir un nuevo puente.









A Doomed River Crossing Shows the Perils of Entrapment in the War’s East


Encirclement is a tactic used by both sides in the war between Russia and Ukraine, but it can carry big risks.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!


----------



## Alpharius (27 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>



Si es cierto que ha derribado un Su-35 con un Mig-29, lo tiene que haber pillado por sorpresa o el piloto del Mig es un crack, los Su-35 tienen empuje vectorial y son muy superiores en un dogfight a los Mig-29.
De hecho creo que hasta tienen mejores radares los cazas rusos que los ucranianos, así que incluso el pillarles por sorpresa puede ser una hazaña para los ucranianos.

Como curiosidad, un youtuber que tiene un canal dedicado a realizar combates entre aviones con el simulador DCS, probó con el Mig-29 y se ve que pudo derribar Su-27s sin problemas, pero contra los Su-35s no fue capaz.


----------



## Alpharius (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!



Lo de los rusos con el papel pintao en las paredes hace que nuestro paquísimo gotelé hispánico parezca una excelencia de diseño moderno y sofisticado


----------



## ELVR (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!



Decidme que no es verdad


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuantos mas y antes, mejor. Hay muchas y buenas razones para hacerlo, entre ellos evitar que el imperio del mal cause una hambruna global cuando se le antoje chantajear al mundo.



esto te revienta una zona muy grande en un periquete.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!



Al orquito le van a salir los colmillos en nada.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

El Kremlin ha vuelto a hablar de asaltar Kyiv El Kremlin está discutiendo el posible asalto a la capital ucraniana y todavía espera una victoria a gran escala en la guerra: esto es lo que escribe Medusa, citando fuentes cercanas al Kremlin y la administración de Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

POTENCIA DE FUEGO: Es probable que EE. UU. entregue el sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142 HIMARS a Ucrania, con aprobación a partir de la próxima semana. Este sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) de precisión daría a las fuerzas de UKR una ventaja considerable en la selección de objetivos de largo alcance.
https://twitter.com/ChuckPfarrer/status/1530247082623348736/photo/1


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!



No reirse, por favor. Pero ampliad la foto e ir mirando detalles como paredes, puertas, badejas, llaves de la luz...
Dónde vive esta gente?


----------



## moncton (27 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No reirse, por favor. Pero ampliad la foto e ir mirando detalles como paredes, puertas, badejas, llaves de la luz...
> Dónde vive esta gente?



Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared

Debe ser para que no se desgaste

En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Kremlin ha vuelto a hablar de asaltar Kyiv El Kremlin está discutiendo el posible asalto a la capital ucraniana y todavía espera una victoria a gran escala en la guerra: esto es lo que escribe Medusa, citando fuentes cercanas al Kremlin y la administración de Putin.



Pero si llevan un mes para tomar Popasna.... si no fuera por el genocidio que están cometiendo darían risa


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No reirse, por favor. Pero ampliad la foto e ir mirando detalles como paredes, puertas, badejas, llaves de la luz...
> Dónde vive esta gente?



Todo en orden. Hijo border line, cuchitril digno de la España profunda de los años 60 y un soldado orgulloso de ser carne de cañón mientras las hijas de Putin beben champán de 4000 euros la botella en su mansión en Suiza.

Esto es Rusia. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared
> 
> Debe ser para que no se desgaste
> 
> En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad



Por el frio


----------



## uberales (27 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared
> 
> Debe ser para que no se desgaste
> 
> En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad



Es aun más triste. Es la demostración de que a pesar de las mejoras que ha habido para mantener calor en las casas, estos siguen manteniendo los tapices.


----------



## Casino (27 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared
> 
> Debe ser para que no se desgaste
> 
> En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad




Puede que tenga que ver con el aislamiento acústico para minimizar el ruido proveniente de las celdillas contiguas de la colmena.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## el ruinas II (27 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pero si llevan un mes para tomar Popasna.... si no fuera por el genocidio que están cometiendo darían risa



todo sea porque los periodistas subnormales que tenemos aprendan geografia de ucrania, hasta hace 3 dias ni dios sabia que existia esa mierda de pobalcion y ahora es de dominio publico, vamos avanzando


----------



## keylargof (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



En Ucrania quien no tiene un T-72 ruso es un pardillo.


----------



## BananeroGrone (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Papa regresó de Ucrania y trajo una lavadora !!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Mucho stingers y tal..pero iglas polacos a saco


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Se quedan sin tanques ya vamos por los T-55


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron el río Inhulets a unos 80 km al noreste de la ciudad de Kherson. Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron hasta Bruskyns'ke, donde continúan los intensos combates.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron el río Inhulets a unos 80 km al noreste de la ciudad de Kherson. Las fuerzas ucranianas continuaron hasta Bruskyns'ke, donde continúan los intensos combates.



Según fuentes de RU, UAF cruzó el río Inhulets a unos 80 km al NE de la ciudad de Kherson. UAF continuó hasta Bruskyns'ke, donde continúa la lucha. Las fuentes de RU lo llaman cerco... He visto informes que afirman que entre 10 y 15 tanques/vehículos cruzaron el río.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (27 May 2022)

Miembro de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania propuso permitir que los oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania maten a los soldados que se negaron a obedecer órdenes o abandonaron sus posiciones

Una miembro del partido Sierva del Pueblo de Zelensky, Marina Bezuglaya, ha presentado un proyecto de ley a la Verkhovna Rada, que propone usar armas contra los miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que deserten o muestren desobediencia.

“En una situación de combate, el comandante (jefe) puede usar un arma o dar una orden a sus subordinados para que la usen, si es imposible detener un delito de otra manera, sin causar la muerte de un militar”, el texto del documento dice.

También se propone eliminar la frase "mientras no cause la muerte de un militar", lo que permitirá que los soldados sean fusilados en el acto. Se planean cambios en el estatuto del servicio interno de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.






__





Telegram







www.t.me





Parece que el ejército ucra se encuentra en una situación desesperada.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

La 45.ª Brigada de Artillería de Ucrania publicó imágenes de su bombardeo contra posiciones y equipos rusos en el distrito de Hulyaipil'kyi, Óblast de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No creo que se pueda quedar más que el Donbas, eventualmente y para que haya alto el fuego hasta que se cambie el lider ruso.
> 
> Luego será o un enorme gasto para Rusia la reconstrucción, o los del Donbas vivirán tan mal que querrán volver a ser ucranianos. Además eso de enviarlos de carne de cañón no creo que les haya sentado demasiado bien y muchos habrán huido o estarán reclutados con el ejército ucraniano que se retira, van a quedar solo viejos para la reconstrucción.



Eres flipante. 

Tu has oido las entrevistas a la gente de Donbass ? Para nada quieren ser ucranianos nunca más.

A los que pudieron evacuar Mariupol los has oido ? Donde han ido ? A Kiev o a Donetsk? Viste como hablan , más de 100 testimonios , quw fueron usados como escudos humanos ?

Están agilizan en Kherson para hacerse pasaporte ruso. Veremos cuantos se lo hacen ...


----------



## Dr Polux (27 May 2022)

Entrenamiento de fuerzas voluntarias de la 114.a Brigada de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania en el área de Kyiv. Tenga en cuenta los chalecos UCP IBA donados por EE. UU.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Boletín especial de noticias para la cuenta M. Priede: Ucrania ya fue invadida y troceada en 2014. Ahora se trata de parar los pies a un tarado megalomaniaco que está jugando una partida de Risk con las vidas de todos los europeos y gran parte del resto de la población mundial.



Exacto. Que además tiene más de 800 millones en paraisos fiscales cosa imposible siendo actor. 

No dudó en incumplir su palabra electoral , hasta le votaron los prorusos, nunca intentó hacer cumplir Minsk . Puso a nazis en puestos del gobierno y del ejército. 

Se dedicó a ser títere de los anglos. Mientras su familia está a salvo y él con coca no le importa sacrificar miles de vidas humanas para contentar a sus señores.

Un auténtico estúpido bipolar que los dias pares quiere entrevistarse con Putin y los impares dice q solo se puede hablar ganando la guerra.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Este grupo de ucranianos rompe la bolsa y se largan.



Qué deprisa van. Avances negativos de los ucras.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Miembro de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania propuso permitir que los oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania maten a los soldados que se negaron a obedecer órdenes o abandonaron sus posiciones
> 
> Una miembro del partido Sierva del Pueblo de Zelensky, Marina Bezuglaya, ha presentado un proyecto de ley a la Verkhovna Rada, que propone usar armas contra los miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que deserten o muestren desobediencia.
> 
> ...



Pero no habéis visto fotos de soldados ucros atados con cadenas a postes para impedirles que retrocedan ?

Un compañerismo fraternal lo de los Azov


----------



## legal (27 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero no habéis visto fotos de soldados ucros atados con cadenas a postes para impedirles que retrocedan ?
> 
> Un compañerismo fraternal lo de los Azov



Estás que te da algo, putinejo.
Tranquilo que queda mucha guerra.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Estás que te da algo, putinejo.
> Tranquilo que queda mucha guerra.



Queda mucha más de lo que tú te piensas.muuuucha.

No soy putinejo. La mayor parte de la culpa la tiene él. Jamás debió de dejar el golpe de 2014. Jamás debió parar a las DLRP en 2014 para firmar Minsk, jamás debió parar el sitio de Deblatsevo en 2015 para firmar Minsk 2.

Ahora si hiciera lo q tiene que hacer , arrasar puentes , refinerías, depositos y vias ferreas , la guerra no estaría durando.

Desde luego wstá actuando con guantes , 4000 civiles no como Irak 860.000.

No soy proputim ni me trago Antonia 3 y Telecirco.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Entrenamiento de fuerzas voluntarias de la 114.a Brigada de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania en el área de Kyiv. Tenga en cuenta los chalecos UCP IBA donados por EE. UU.



Buena carne de cañón . 


Por otra parte ….


En Kharkiv, las citaciones se entregan en la calle. El plan de Zelensky de convocar a 700 mil personas se lleva a cabo como se puede.

Dentro vídeo :






__





Telegram







www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fayser (27 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Para el PIB de EEUU es irrelevante el beneficio que pueda sacar del gas, es más beneficio estratégico de "salvar" a Europa, aunque eso durará poco.
> 
> el petróleo no tengo claro que produzca más del que consume. Exporta por un lado pero importa por otro



Es el primer productor mundial de ambas cosas, aunque nadie parece enterarse de ello.









Estados Unidos se mantiene como el mayor productor mundial de petróleo y gas natural en 2020- El Periódico de la Energía


En 2020, se produjo más petróleo y gas natural en Estados Unidos que en cualquier otro país (una tendencia que comenzó en 2014), a pesar de las caídas interanuales desde…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## gargamelix (27 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Queda mucha más de lo que tú te piensas.muuuucha.
> 
> No soy putinejo. La mayor parte de la culpa la tiene él. Jamás debió de dejar el golpe de 2014. Jamás debió parar a las DLRP en 2014 para firmar Minsk, jamás debió parar el sitio de Deblatsevo en 2015 para firmar Minsk 2.
> 
> ...



No eres putinejo pero porque te parece un tibio y un moderado. Menuda banda.


----------



## Plutarko (27 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se quedan sin tanques ya vamos por los T-55



En el propio tweet ponen que es de un video de hace 8 años. Hay que tener un poco de cuidado con poner post en caliente, aunque a veces la emoción nos puede y esto va para los dos bandos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Kalikatres (27 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Estás que te da algo, putinejo.
> Tranquilo que queda mucha guerra.



Este tipo está como una cabra! ja ja ja, aporte cero.
Ni caso.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (27 May 2022)

Exclusivamente para la crónica militar de RT: análisis sobre la situación en Ucrania el 25 de mayo

Hay información de que nuestras tropas están tratando de ocupar una cabeza de puente en la orilla derecha del Seversky Donets, cerca del pueblo de Prishib. Aún más interesante es que desde el lado del régimen de Kyiv informan: las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzaron un asalto a la aldea de Pasika en la misma orilla. Está a la izquierda de la carretera a Slavyansk, por la que ya avanzan nuestras tropas. Al mismo tiempo, Kyiv confirmó que la aldea de Yakovlevka, ubicada al norte de la carretera Lysichansk-Bakhmut, que era estratégicamente importante para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, había sido atacada. Ya se ha confirmado la información de que se han tomado tres pueblos: Belogorovka, Nagornoe y Vasilievka. Es decir, la carretera Lisichansk-Bakhmut ya fue cortada físicamente.
Según Kadyrov, unidades avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ingresaron a las afueras de Lisichansk.

Las luchas por Kamyshevakha continúan. En Soledar y Bakhmut, el régimen de Kyiv ahora está reuniendo sus unidades en retirada del arco de Svetlodar.

Continúa la limpieza de Liman. Allí, las partes este y norte de la ciudad están completamente bajo control.

Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar, autor del canal Telegram @Mikle1On










Военная хроника


Эксклюзивно для военной хроники RT — аналитика по ситуации на Украине на 25 мая Поступает информация, что наши войска пытаются занять плацдарм на правом берегу Северского Донца, в районе посёлка Пришиб. Ещё интереснее то, что со стороны киевского режима сообщают: ВС РФ начали штурм села Пасека...




www.t.me






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wein (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Eres flipante.
> 
> Tu has oido las entrevistas a la gente de Donbass ? Para nada quieren ser ucranianos nunca más.
> 
> ...



Lo que va a quedar es un Donbass arrasado y no me extrañaría que las bolsas sean de reclutas del propio Donbass. Lo dicho a ver quien reconstruye eso luego.


----------



## favelados (28 May 2022)

Puede o no puede Ucrania destruir el puente de Crimea?

Largo hilo valorando las posibilidades de Ucrania...


----------



## Wein (28 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Es el primer productor mundial de ambas cosas, aunque nadie parece enterarse de ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y tambien el mayor consumidor. Exporta más o menos como Qatar o Australia, Qatar, con 100 veces menos PIBy población les va a volver a superar pronto


----------



## favelados (28 May 2022)

Imágenes aéreas de Lyman y Popasna después de los intensos bombardeos artilleros


----------



## Hal8995 (28 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Lo que va a quedar es un Donbass arrasado y no me extrañaría que las bolsas sean de reclutas del propio Donbass. Lo dicho a ver quien reconstruye eso luego.



Te contesto aqui Wein xq te conozco de hace tiempo y no insultas. A partir de ahora en el foro principal te contesto, no por tí sino por las descalificaciones e insultos que he tenido.

Parece ser, viendo videos , que hay un derrumbe en Sver y Lish , en toda la zona. Para paliarlo han enviado con urgencia multitud de personal de la defensa territorial, casi sin armas. En los videos q publican puedes ver q protestan y se niegan a combatir.

Respecto a la reconstrucción , en Mariupol ha comenzado ya. Evidentemente va a ser mucho más costosa de lo que los medios rusos divulgan.ojo yo tb me hubiera defendido en las ciudades pero sin tomar escudos humanos , eso es crimen de guerra.

Aprovecho para contestar a otro forero. Sí puede derruirse el puente de e Crimea. Estoy seguro q lo están planeando. Sería un golpe duro...pero la respuesta podría ser demoler todos los del Dnieper.


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

Parece que avanzar si avanzan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Los follaputines andan muy subidos por el avance a paso de tortuga en el dombass..a pesar de que los rusos superan en hombre 5 a 1


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No reirse, por favor. Pero ampliad la foto e ir mirando detalles como paredes, puertas, badejas, llaves de la luz...
> Dónde vive esta gente?




En 1901
En su 1901

En nuestro 1901 había más democracia, libertad de prensa y un republicano rojo muerto de hambre como Pablo Iglesias era diputado con Alfonso XIII


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

un gran chupinazo, ¿ya es san fermin?





Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Y es lo que pasa en las zonas pintadas de rojo  que hay minas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

cuando llege, las chatarras flotantes caerán como el mosca



Dr Polux dijo:


> POTENCIA DE FUEGO: Es probable que EE. UU. entregue el sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142 HIMARS a Ucrania, con aprobación a partir de la próxima semana. Este sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) de precisión daría a las fuerzas de UKR una ventaja considerable en la selección de objetivos de largo alcance.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Lo que va a quedar es un Donbass arrasado y no me extrañaría que las bolsas sean de reclutas del propio Donbass. Lo dicho a ver quien reconstruye eso luego.




Moscú no?

Si hay dinero para yates hay para esto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

Europe
*Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned*
DRUZHKIVKA, Ukraine — Stuck in their trenches, the Ukrainian volunteers lived off a potato per day 
as Russian forces pounded them with artillery and Grad rockets on a key eastern front line. Outnumbered, untrained and clutching only light weapons

*LOS VOLUNTARIOS QUE LUCHAN POR NAZI UCRAÑA SOLO PUEDEN COMER 1 PATATUCA AL DIA*

*1 PATATA 1 SOLDADO *

*MIENTRAS LOS BALASEAN Y LAS TIRAN BOMBASOS PERO BIEN GORDOS



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/26/ukraine-frontline-russia-military-severodonetsk/


*





By Sudarsan Raghavan
Updated May 26, 2022 at 5:38 p.m. EDT|Published May 26, 2022 at 2:46 p.m. EDT
A mortar explodes outside Lysychansk in eastern Ukraine on May 23. (Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty Images)








Cada vez mas y mas se oficializa la catástrofe. Esto ya es un medio muy representativo.


No. Otra vez malinterpretando. No he dicho que Ucrania tenga dicha capacidad actualmente. He dicho que la tendrá alrededor de Agosto. No se están rindiendo en masa. Rendir en masa son centenares de miles de personas. Tal y como pasaba en Rusia en 1941 o en el Reich Alemán entre 1944-1945...




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Parece que se está precipitando todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Casino (28 May 2022)

Parece que los HIMARS estarán en Ucrania en cuestión de días. Vamos a ver plantaciones de pepinos muy muy pronto.


US preparing to approve advanced long-range rocket system for Ukraine as Russian TV host warns of crossing a 'red line'
Los orcos hablan de líneas rojas. Todavía no han llegado y ya se huele el miedo.

Estos sistemas tienen un pepino especial que sí alcanzaría con capacidad destructiva suficiente el puentecito de Kerch. Los embolsadores podrían verse en un embolsamiento gigante al principio del verano.


¿Los 40.000 millones de ayuda darán para comprar muchos pepinos?.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Parece que los HIMARS estarán en Ucrania en cuestión de días. Vamos a ver plantaciones de pepinos muy muy pronto.
> 
> 
> US preparing to approve advanced long-range rocket system for Ukraine as Russian TV host warns of crossing a 'red line'
> ...



Qué miedo tiene el orco a luchar de igual a igual, de que exista cierta paridad dentro de lo desproporcionada que sigue siendo la guerra. Gentuza miserable, cobarde y depravada, va todo unido.


----------



## Nicors (28 May 2022)

Apuesto que esta nueva línea roja será superada, y los orcos se van a ir de Jerson.


----------



## gargamelix (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> POTENCIA DE FUEGO: Es probable que EE. UU. entregue el sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142 HIMARS a Ucrania, con aprobación a partir de la próxima semana. Este sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) de precisión daría a las fuerzas de UKR una ventaja considerable en la selección de objetivos de largo alcance.



Rusia está usando incendiarias de racimo y termobáricas (incluso en zonas residenciales), este tipo de artillería en cantidades suficientes a Ucrania le puede ayudar a nivelar eso.

Me jode mucho que haya que ir así con el matón, justificando cuidadosamente cada ayuda al agredido con que el agresor ha cometido la siguiente barbaridad, porque si no se puede enfadar más. Rusia se está comportando de un modo infame, criminal, está chantajeando al mundo con el hambre y las armas nucleares y quien sabe si con las biológicas. 

Había alguien en el hilo que decía que en los conflictos no hay buenos y malos y es verdad en esencia, pero este conflicto en concreto, a la situación donde nos ha llevado y más allá de la propaganda, de los distintos intereses económicos, equilibrios geopolíticos, etc. Rusia se está comportando seriamente como una mierda apestosa de una vaca loca. No es una sensación que tienes tú, es de sentido común y tampoco es algo cultural, cualquier ciudadano del mundo con sentido común se puede dar cuenta de este hecho objetivo: Rusia se ha convertido en un país tóxico para el planeta.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared
> 
> Debe ser para que no se desgaste
> 
> En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad



Aislamiento para el frío, es una costumbre bastante habitual en regiones frías, hoy en día supongo que es un tema más estético.









Una alfombra en la pared, vida para tu habitación


¿Quieres renovar tu habitación y que destaque? Una alfombra en la pared combinada con unos toques sencillos puede reinventar tu habitación. Descubre cómo.




www.ikea.com


----------



## Casino (28 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Apuesto que esta nueva línea roja será superada, y los orcos se van a ir de Jerson.




Se van a ir porque los van a echar a bombazos. En todo ese frente hasta Melitopol no hacen más que atrincherarse. Si el puente se vuela y se captura Melitopol, el corredor de Azov queda cortado y Crimea entera se convierte en territorio cercado. Una vez lleguen los HIMARS empezamos a observar si hay alguna evolución en ese sentido. 
No se trata solo del golpe propagandístico, estratégico y táctico, sino del impulso a la moral de todas las fuerzas que defienden hoy a Ucrania, quienes estén pasándolas putas conteniendo a la horda en el Donbass sentirán que sus sacrificios no son en vano y que merece la pena seguir resistiendo. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Rusia está usando incendiarias de racimo y termobáricas (incluso en zonas residenciales), este tipo de artillería en cantidades suficientes a Ucrania le puede ayudar a nivelar eso.
> 
> Me jode mucho que haya que ir así con el matón, justificando cuidadosamente cada ayuda al agredido con que el agresor ha cometido la siguiente barbaridad, porque si no se puede enfadar más. Rusia se está comportando de un modo infame, criminal, está chantajeando al mundo con el hambre y las armas nucleares y quien sabe si con las biológicas.
> 
> Había alguien en el hilo que decía que en los conflictos no hay buenos y malos y es verdad en esencia, pero este conflicto en concreto, a la situación donde nos ha llevado y más allá de la propaganda, de los distintos intereses económicos, equilibrios geopolíticos, etc. Rusia se está comportando seriamente como una mierda apestosa de una vaca loca. No es una sensación que tienes tú, es de sentido común y tampoco es algo cultural, cualquier ciudadano del mundo con sentido común se puede dar cuenta de este hecho objetivo: Rusia se ha convertido en un país tóxico para el planeta.



Eres el gordo marica que va al rojo vivo?


----------



## gargamelix (28 May 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Eres el gordo marica que va al rojo vivo?



Soy el que le caga en la boca a tu puta madre.


----------



## neutral295 (28 May 2022)

Casino, los EEUU tienen material de mierda frente al ruso, solo ganan guerras en sus corruptas películas, jaja. Quieren cabrear a Putin para que inicie un ataque nuclear sobre EEUU. Rusia tiene unos cuantos submarinos atómicos frente a las costa de EEUU, cuando les salgan de los huevos a los rusos les van a caer a los yanquis más bombas atómicas que a ningún país. Los yanquis quieren el fin de la humanidad y es posible que lo consigan si es que Putin tiene una enfermedad terminal.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

La destruida flota aerea ucraniana operando en el Este


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

llegamos a los 30K muertos


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Como cada ofensiva RUs han usado los últimos 200 VDVs vivos, unos BTGs demolidos en Izyum y Kiev y 2 BMPTs de showroom en un área tan pequeña que el puro peso mueve la línea 5 kms. Como en Somme hace 100 años. Como en Kursk hace 80. Pero nada mas.

El avance máximo RUs en los últimos 10 días en AO Popasna es de exactamente 14 kms, y durante los primeros 80 días otros 8 kms. Ahora toca contraataques ucranianos en los flancos de la línea y la demolición artillera. Exactamente igual que Kiev, Kharkov e Izyum.


----------



## Agente Coulson (28 May 2022)

Si 


gargamelix dijo:


> Rusia está usando incendiarias de racimo y termobáricas (incluso en zonas residenciales), este tipo de artillería en cantidades suficientes a Ucrania le puede ayudar a nivelar eso.
> 
> Me jode mucho que haya que ir así con el matón, justificando cuidadosamente cada ayuda al agredido con que el agresor ha cometido la siguiente barbaridad, porque si no se puede enfadar más. Rusia se está comportando de un modo infame, criminal, está chantajeando al mundo con el hambre y las armas nucleares y quien sabe si con las biológicas.
> 
> Había alguien en el hilo que decía que en los conflictos no hay buenos y malos y es verdad en esencia, pero este conflicto en concreto, a la situación donde nos ha llevado y más allá de la propaganda, de los distintos intereses económicos, equilibrios geopolíticos, etc. Rusia se está comportando seriamente como una mierda apestosa de una vaca loca. No es una sensación que tienes tú, es de sentido común y tampoco es algo cultural, cualquier ciudadano del mundo con sentido común se puede dar cuenta de este hecho objetivo: Rusia se ha convertido en un país tóxico para el planeta.



Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.

Rusia está actuando como lo hizo USA cuando la URSS quería instalar misiles en Cuba.

Y te añado que Rusia no es un país tóxico para el planeta. Sólo lo es para los integrantes de la OTAN. Ten en cuenta que solo China y la India ya representan el 40% de la población mundial. Y no consideran a Rusia un problema, sino más bien a USA.


----------



## Tales. (28 May 2022)

Estamos en el momento más crucial de la guerra tras la batalla de Kiev. 

Los MLRS hacen falta para ayer


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Se lo dices a los siguientes países: Georgia, Chechenia, Kirguizistán, Kazajistán, Siria entre otros. 

Por otro lado tanto India o china, van a su bola y bailaran con quien les interese, mira ahora por poner un ejemplo India les deja de comprar armamento a Rusia porque han visto que son un bluff. Desde el 2021 India se esta acercando a USA para realizar compras y transacciones económicas militares. Te recuerdo que China e india son enemigas y han tenido muchos conflictos militares territoriales y que la india esta metida en un asociacion llamada Quad, contra la amenaza China en el indopacifico compuesta por India, Usa, JApon y Australia


----------



## juanelo (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Echale un visazo a las balanzas comerciales de China e India y de paso a cual es su mejor "cliente"


----------



## gargamelix (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Es muy absurdo no reconocer que esto se ha complicado por las injerencias rusas de 2013 en Ucrania al impedir la firma de la adhesión a la UE.

El golpe de Estado fue de Putin, es evidente para cualquiera objetivo:

1) Janukowytsch ganó las elecciones con la promesa de firmar esa adhesión.
2) Hasta 2013 Rusia tenía garantías de Francia y Alemania de que rechazarían una eventual entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN. A cambio Rusia permitiría su adhesión a la UE.
3) Putin mintió una vez más a todos y sobornó a Janukowytsch y otros altos funcionarios ucranianos para impedir la adhesión. Se ha encontrado incluso el rastro de parte del dinero y fue investigado por ejemplo por la fiscalía suiza.

Hasta 2013 la voluntad de unirse a la UE era mayoritaria en TODAS las regiones ucranianas. En Crimea también. Es Rusia la del golpe de Estado y la que abre la puerta a las revueltas y a posibles injerencias de EEUU. Putin es un estratega de mierda y pretende hacernos pagar a todos sus errores.


----------



## favelados (28 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Parece que los HIMARS estarán en Ucrania en cuestión de días. Vamos a ver plantaciones de pepinos muy muy pronto.
> 
> 
> US preparing to approve advanced long-range rocket system for Ukraine as Russian TV host warns of crossing a 'red line'
> ...



Se anunciará el envío la semana que viene, entre que llegan y no llegan y que necesitan una formación las tripulaciones hay que esperar algunas semanas para que estén operativos.

El objetivo prioritario ahora es destruir la artillería rusa que está en esas colinas, el puente puede esperar. No se puede hacer por tierra por que es cuesta arriba y sufrirían muchas bajas. Necesitan aviones o estos cohetes


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero no habéis visto fotos de soldados ucros atados con cadenas a postes para impedirles que retrocedan ?
> 
> Un compañerismo fraternal lo de los Azov



hablas mucho, pruebas 0

pon esas supuestas fotos, no seran las de febrero de los ladrones comunes?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Queda mucha más de lo que tú te piensas.muuuucha.
> 
> No soy putinejo. La mayor parte de la culpa la tiene él. Jamás debió de dejar el golpe de 2014. Jamás debió parar a las DLRP en 2014 para firmar Minsk, jamás debió parar el sitio de Deblatsevo en 2015 para firmar Minsk 2.
> 
> ...



aaaa si, otra vez la cifra de irak inventada por la propaganda kremlinita.


otro propagandista al ignore


----------



## Wein (28 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Se anunciará el envío la semana que viene, entre que llegan y no llegan y que necesitan una formación las tripulaciones hay que esperar algunas semanas para que estén operativos.
> 
> El objetivo prioritario ahora es destruir la artillería rusa que está en esas colinas, el puente puede esperar. No se puede hacer por tierra por que es cuesta arriba y sufrirían muchas bajas. Necesitan aviones o estos cohetes



la artilleria rusa la iban a destruir esos superdrones suicidas que se han visto poco. Ahora a esperar los cohetitos esos nuevos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...




ahhh otro tonto propagandista intentando colarnos que gobierno de un pais= poblacion de un pais, sobre tudo en dictaduras 

putin y el desgobierno ruso son toxicos para cualquier persona decente, especialmente para las personas rusas decentes


----------



## Nicors (28 May 2022)

Para artillería la que tenemos en este hilo abatiendo prorusitos.


----------



## paconan (28 May 2022)

*El ex oligarca, enemigo de Putin y preso político desde hace mucho tiempo, Mikhail Khodorkovsky, no cree que Putin esté preocupado por los "nazis" o la reconstrucción de la Unión Soviética, sino solo por enriquecerse a sí mismo y a sus compinches.*

*El crítico del Kremlin Khodorkovsky insta a Occidente a entregar armas pesadas*
El crítico del Kremlin, Mikhail Khodorkovsky, está instando a Occidente a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. "Si los ucranianos no reciben las armas que solicitan, pronto habrá combates en Kyiv nuevamente", dijo el sábado al "Bild" el hombre de 58 años. Él piensa que los políticos occidentales tienen más miedo del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. Crees que no estás en una guerra. Por eso, también creen que el suministro de ciertas armas podría conducir a una escalada o convertirlos en un partido de guerra.



Khodorkovsky describió esto como una "actitud muy estúpida" porque, desde el punto de vista de Putin, los políticos y países occidentales ya estaban en guerra con Rusia.
Cuando se le preguntó si la guerra fortalecerá o debilitará al gobierno de Putin , respondió: "Depende de cómo termine esta guerra ". Si Putin no gana la guerra , el régimen se debilitará”. Inicialmente, Putin anunció que su objetivo era la "desnazificación" de Ucrania y la captura de Kyiv. «Entonces, si no puede conquistar Kiev, ya no ha ganado la guerra . El problema es que si conquista parte de Ucrania, la guerra solo se detendrá por un tiempo determinado, y no por mucho tiempo".

Khodorkovsky solía ser el jefe de la compañía petrolera estatal rusa Yukos. Tras su ruptura con Putin, estuvo encarcelado de 2003 a 2013 . Luego fue indultado y se le permitió salir de Rusia. Hace poco más de una semana, Rusia clasificó a Khodorkovsky como un "agente extranjero".

Khodorkovsky acusó al gobierno ruso de robar a Ucrania. Los comandantes de Putin dijeron abiertamente: "Ucrania tiene buen suelo y tenemos que tomarlo". Los soldados rusos son simples ladrones. "En realidad, esto es solo un robo", dijo Khodorkovsky. Para el nivel superior ruso, esta es una oportunidad para robar dinero del presupuesto estatal de Ucrania. En el nivel medio querían apoderarse de la tierra y los cultivos, y en el nivel inferior solo querían robar iPads.









Kremlkritiker Chodorkowski drängt Westen zu Lieferung schwerer Waffen


Der Kremlkritiker Michail Chodorkowski drängt den Westen zur Lieferung schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine. «Wenn den Ukrainern die Waffen, die sie anfordern, nicht geliefert werden, wird es bald wieder zu Kämpfen um Kiew kommen», sagte der 58-Jährige der «Bild» (Samstag). Er denke, westliche...




www.nau.ch


----------



## Wein (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Te contesto aqui Wein xq te conozco de hace tiempo y no insultas. A partir de ahora en el foro principal te contesto, no por tí sino por las descalificaciones e insultos que he tenido.
> 
> Parece ser, viendo videos , que hay un derrumbe en Sver y Lish , en toda la zona. Para paliarlo han enviado con urgencia multitud de personal de la defensa territorial, casi sin armas. En los videos q publican puedes ver q protestan y se niegan a combatir.
> 
> ...



No sigo el tema salvo lo que leo en el hilo de los prootan. Pero vamos parece que quieren dejarle Donbass a Rusia y seguir con la tensión durante algunos años más. ¿SCon una Rusia derrotada a quien ponemos de enemigo para que Alemania se rearme?

Podría seguir una Rusia que siguiera amenazando con sus misiles nucleares pero para eso el rearme alemán tendria que ser nuclear y no convencional


----------



## favelados (28 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> la artilleria rusa la iban a destruir esos superdrones suicidas que se han visto poco. Ahora a esperar los cohetitos esos nuevos.



Bueno, ya avisamos en el hilo de que eran un bluf, no son más que granadas con alas como las compresas y sería la primera vez que mandar unas granadas decida una guerra. Munición antipersonas los antitanque ni están ni se los espera, sirve para tirarselo a unos Dimitris que van encima de un tanque como hemos visto en algún vídeo..


----------



## Camisa azul (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si no hubiéramos dado un golpe de Estado en Ucrania y encarcelado a la oposición para volcar a Ucrania al lado de la OTAN esto no hubiera pasado.
> 
> ...



Eres muy tonto, chico. Pero muy tonto.

Para empezar, USA no bombardeó Cuba, con lo que ya demuestras tu retraso en tu primer "argumento". ¿Pero no te das cuenta, cabeza de chorlito, de que estás confrontando una agresión REAL con una hipótesis? ¿Qué mierda tenéis en el cerebro los putinejos?

Tu segundo argumento produce más ternura por lo cortitos que sois: os alineáis con los cagaplayas por el simple hecho de que son 1300 millones.

No me extraña que Irene Montero sea ministra con votantes como tú.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Los tanquistas rusos están agregando blindaje adicional a sus tanques.


----------



## Papa_Frita (28 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Estamos en el momento más crucial de la guerra tras la batalla de Kiev.
> 
> Los MLRS hacen falta para ayer



Para la semana que viene, según este tweet:


----------



## moncton (28 May 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Por el frio





uberales dijo:


> Es aun más triste. Es la demostración de que a pesar de las mejoras que ha habido para mantener calor en las casas, estos siguen manteniendo los tapices.





Casino dijo:


> Puede que tenga que ver con el aislamiento acústico para minimizar el ruido proveniente de las celdillas contiguas de la colmena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guanotopía dijo:


> Aislamiento para el frío, es una costumbre bastante habitual en regiones frías, hoy en día supongo que es un tema más estético.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sera por eso que decis, pero yo he estado en Polonia y Finlandia que tambien hace frio de cojones y nadie tenia una alfombra colgada de la pared

Ademas para ser aislante tendrian que poner una alfombra en todas las paredes y por lo que veo (que en rusia no he estado) solo tienen una en la sala

Para mi que fuese cual fuese el motivo original, hoy en dia es una decoracion y una manera de fardar


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sera por eso que decis, pero yo he estado en Polonia y Finlandia que tambien hace frio de cojones y nadie tenia una alfombra colgada de la pared
> 
> Ademas para ser aislante tendrian que poner una alfombra en todas las paredes y por lo que veo (que en rusia no he estado) solo tienen una en la sala
> 
> Para mi que fuese cual fuese el motivo original, hoy en dia es una decoracion y una manera de fardar




Viven en los 50


----------



## paconan (28 May 2022)

Brutalsky ahora es diseñador grafico
Ya sé que hay algunos que no les gusta y menos que esté presente en el hilo
En tono de sátira, humor y fina ironía nos presenta esa Rusia que no se conoce y ayuda a comprender el mundo ruso y su proceder
Un poco de humor nunca viene mal
Si molesta o no gusta, no vuelvo a mencionar nada suyo


¿Por qué la 'Z' se ha convertido en un símbolo ruso a favor de la guerra?







IIBrutalsky, diseñador gráfico de 23 años de RyaZan, presenta un boceto del emoji Z. Z es la última letra del alfabeto enemigo. Siempre hacemos las cosas al revés.
Hola, mi nombre IIBrutalsky. Escribo bajo coacción porque no bebí vodka dos días y sufrí.
Yo soy un diseñador grafico. Tengo contrato con el único empleador que queda en la ciudad, el gobierno.
Nuestro gobierno trabaja para el liderazgo europeo. Les proporcionamos gas, petróleo, potasio, novias, sobornos, codificadores y problemas.
Pagamos en rublos que acuñamos para ellos. Somos gente generosa. No queremos nada a cambio excepto sentirnos bien y devolver los superyates a nuestros oligarcas.
Tengo una tarea importante. Mi trabajo diseño Z emoji. Z es el símbolo de apoyo a la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Muestro y explico. En la foto muestro Z entrelazadas para doble efecto, ZZ, zzpecial.





Zmiley . Reemplazará el emoticón de Americansky de cada teléfono inteligente y mensajero. Tres arcos hacia abajo celebran la salida de McDonald's.





Emoji de zombis . Zis iz Zparta. Lágrimas azules. ¡Lágrimas de felicidad! Ganamos la operación especial porque nuestro ejército es más fuerte.





Zpikes en Beelzebub. Esta es una señal de adónde conducen las buenas intenciones. Abismal. Focuz group men demonztrate iz most popular Z emozi zketch. ¿Te gusta?





Esta es una nueva bandera soviética. Es mi favorito. El rojo es sangre. Z zymbolizez ztronger zpirit inzide zircle. A las mujeres les gusta más esto. Dicen que es muy hermoso y les resulta familiar, pero no pueden identificarlo.
Llegando a tu zoon de zmartphone de Mozzaland...










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




...


----------



## elena francis (28 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Una costumbre rusa muy curiosa es comprar una alfombra... y colgarla de la pared
> 
> Debe ser para que no se desgaste
> 
> En plan fardar es medio patetico la verdad



Lo mismo es para no pasar frío aislando la pared con la alfombra...


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (28 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo mismo es para no pasar frío aislando la pared con la alfombra...



Hombre las paredes se aislan con aislamientos específicos, no con una alfombra


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## elena francis (28 May 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Hombre las paredes se aislan con aislamientos específicos, no con una alfombra



Igual no tienen aislamientos específicos de esos en Rusia. Visto lo de las lavadoras....pues eso...


----------



## elena francis (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Parece que la cosa se complica para Ucrania...la verdad es que me gustaría ver a Ucrania dar una buena paliza a los rusos.


----------



## paconan (28 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Lo mismo es para no pasar frío aislando la pared con la alfombra...



También puede ser que las usen como decoración, como si fueran tapices


----------



## morpheus2010 (28 May 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Igual no tienen aislamientos específicos de esos en Rusia. Visto lo de las lavadoras....pues eso...



Pues is en un país con climas tan extremos en invierno no tienen aislamientos adecuados apaga y vámonos. Aquí en España en los pueblos del centro-sur las casas en verano estaban fresquitas y en invierno con poco se calentaban


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

los voluntarios UCRAÑANOS SUEÑAN CON PATATAS SESSIS EN EL FRENTE


----------



## Casino (28 May 2022)

Voy a permitirme un offtopic que me parece más interesante que el de las alfombras de la horda.

237 años de la rojigualda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues is en un país con climas tan extremos en invierno no tienen aislamientos adecuados apaga y vámonos. Aquí en España en los pueblos del centro-sur las casas en verano estaban fresquitas y en invierno con poco se calentaban



lo que tiene el comunismo yy las KRUSKOSKAS...


----------



## ELVR (28 May 2022)

Sobre el tema de las alfombras en la pared (disculpad que no pueda citar a todos los que han comentado al respecto) decir que unas personas cercanas tenían en la pared del salón algo como esto pero de una pieza y sin flecos colgando:







Decir que era un nido de polvo y no había más cosas (vivas o muertas) porque son gente limpia y mantienen el piso en condiciones.

Y en vivo allí presente ya se ve que queda feo, qué co#ojes, alguien tenía que decirlo.

PD: no interiorista, no homo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

__





Ideas que mejoran tu vida - facilisimo


El sitio líder en español con todas las ideas sobre estilo de vida, hogar, cocina, belleza, decoración, plantas... ¡miles de artículos super útiles!




www.facilisimo.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

¿Qué hacer con una pared blanca? Pues aquí tienes 22 ideas, que nos deja una profesional. ¡Qué nervios, a ver cuál elegimos! :)


DECORACIÓN DE PAREDES BLANCAS




decoracion.facilisimo.com


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Creo que tenemos nuevo record de altura


----------



## uberales (28 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Sera por eso que decis, pero yo he estado en Polonia y Finlandia que tambien hace frio de cojones y nadie tenia una alfombra colgada de la pared
> 
> Ademas para ser aislante tendrian que poner una alfombra en todas las paredes y por lo que veo (que en rusia no he estado) solo tienen una en la sala
> 
> Para mi que fuese cual fuese el motivo original, hoy en dia es una decoracion y una manera de fardar



Luego viene cutrismo ruso... No solo eso.


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se viene el ucraniasso.

Los orcos van a quedar derroidos para los proximos 10 años por lo menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que tenemos nuevo record de altura



una de esas zonas que se pintan de rojo como si realmente los rusos lo controlasen...pues no ha comandos que andan poniendo minas por esa zona


----------



## Maxim Gorki (28 May 2022)

La cosa está ultrajodida y media, la estrategia es esta y ante ella los ucranianos lo tienen imposible (he eliminado lo que no se ajusta a lo actual):

"Después de ... años de encarnizados combates en algunos frentes muy cercanos a las fronteras ..., el enemigo se mantiene atacándonos debido a la deserción de todos nuestros aliados europeos. El enemigo ha iniciado acciones para aplastar nuestro imperio, para destruir al pueblo ... y su orden social; su último objetivo, es la exterminación de la raza ...

Al igual que en ..., nos estamos enfrentando solos a nuestros enemigos. En los últimos años hemos tenido éxito resolviendo los más complejos problemas militares desde la primera operación en gran escala hecha por el bravo pueblo ... Una vez más, por nuestra férrea voluntad, la continuidad del Imperio y por tanto de Europa estará asegurada.

Pero como nuestros enemigos se creen capaces de darnos el golpe final, hemos decidido utilizar nuevamente el poder de nuestro pueblo. Deberá y tendrá éxito, como en los años ... al ... y derrotará al enemigo y lo echará de nuestro Imperio para siempre, para que el futuro de ... y sus aliados y con ellos Europa, aseguren y garanticen la paz para siempre. Las intenciones de nuestro enemigo, el judaísmo internacional, de aniquilarnos, será arrasado por la voluntad del pueblo ...

Para el reforzamiento del poder de nuestras fuerzas armadas y en especial del liderazgo en la lucha infatigable en todas partes, ahí donde nuestros enemigos quieran poner el pie sobre la tierra ..., demando ir al combate a todos los hombres capaces de manejar un arma. Por tanto, ordeno:

1) Se formarán las ... fuerzas de defensa del pueblo ..., en todos los distritos del Imperio de la ..., en las que deberán servir todos los hombres de 16 a 60 años capaces de portar un arma. Defenderán el suelo patrio con todas las armas y los medios a su alcance que parezcan apropiados.

...

Decreto del Führer sobre la conformación del Volkssturm alemán.

Cuartel General del Führer, el 25 de setiembre de 1944.

Adolf Hitler".

Al hombre este le salió mal porque la carne alemana llevada a la picadora era inferior en kilos a la carne soviética llevada a la picadora.

Ahora, la carne rusa llevada a la picadora es muy superior en kilos a la carne ucraniana.

Si pensamos en estos términos nos estaremos equivocando mucho:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> La cosa está ultrajodida y media, la estrategia es esta y ante ella los ucranianos lo tienen imposible (he eliminado lo que no se ajusta a lo actual):
> 
> "Después de ... años de encarnizados combates en algunos frentes muy cercanos a las fronteras ..., el enemigo se mantiene atacándonos debido a la deserción de todos nuestros aliados europeos. El enemigo ha iniciado acciones para aplastar nuestro imperio, para destruir al pueblo ... y su orden social; su último objetivo, es la exterminación de la raza ...
> 
> ...




PERO la maquinaria RUSA de esa epoca estaba apoyada por los COVOYES y el prestamo arriendo de los GRINGOS y las rutas articas,persas y de vladivostock...


----------



## Alpharius (28 May 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues is en un país con climas tan extremos en invierno no tienen aislamientos adecuados apaga y vámonos. Aquí en España en los pueblos del centro-sur las casas en verano estaban fresquitas y en invierno con poco se calentaban



Tienen gas para aburrir. Supongo que pensarán que para qué quieres aislamientos cuando puedes tener la estufa enchufada todo el día?


----------



## uberales (28 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> La cosa está ultrajodida y media, la estrategia es esta y ante ella los ucranianos lo tienen imposible (he eliminado lo que no se ajusta a lo actual):
> 
> "Después de ... años de encarnizados combates en algunos frentes muy cercanos a las fronteras ..., el enemigo se mantiene atacándonos debido a la deserción de todos nuestros aliados europeos. El enemigo ha iniciado acciones para aplastar nuestro imperio, para destruir al pueblo ... y su orden social; su último objetivo, es la exterminación de la raza ...
> 
> ...



Aquí se te olvida que los rusos no hubieran empezado a empujar sin la ley de arriendo de EeUU y su lo gística.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Te contesto aqui Wein xq te conozco de hace tiempo y no insultas. A partir de ahora en el foro principal te contesto, no por tí sino por las descalificaciones e insultos que he tenido.
> 
> Parece ser, viendo videos , que hay un derrumbe en Sver y Lish , en toda la zona. Para paliarlo han enviado con urgencia multitud de personal de la defensa territorial, casi sin armas. En los videos q publican puedes ver q protestan y se niegan a combatir.




Al parecer los ucras han perdido a sus mejores unidades : paracas, infantes de Marina, spetznak , tropas de asalto, el regimiento Azov, etc. Todo lo que viene siendo las unidades más profesionalizadas/motivadas están o destruidas o bajo mínimos.

Y definitivamente la artillería rusa está devastando la primera línea del frente mediante bombardeos de saturación que destruyen las primeras líneas defensivas .

Y parece que el ejército ucra se encuentra al borde del colapso. Si este se produce asistiremos a un rápido avance de las fuerzas aliadas .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y es lo que pasa en las zonas pintadas de rojo  que hay minas



No se, Rick… parece un vehículo ucra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Agente Coulson (28 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Eres muy tonto, chico. Pero muy tonto.
> 
> Para empezar, USA no bombardeó Cuba, con lo que ya demuestras tu retraso en tu primer "argumento". ¿Pero no te das cuenta, cabeza de chorlito, de que estás confrontando una agresión REAL con una hipótesis? ¿Qué mierda tenéis en el cerebro los putinejos?
> 
> ...



1) USA se negó a aceptar bases de la URSS en Cuba, e interceptó los buques soviéticos, poniendo al mundo al borde de una guerra nuclear. No bombardeó Cuba porque no tuvo la necesidad. Pero estaba dispuesto a eso y a cosas peores. O sea, que comparte el criterio de Rusia de no aceptar amenazas cerca de sus fronteras.

2) Los países que apoyan las sanciones a Rusia son menos y contienen menos población que los que no respaldan esas sanciones. Es un hecho que puedes comprobar.

3) Soy votante de VOX.

4) Me gustaría que te dirigieras a a mí con respeto, ya que yo te hablo con respeto a pesar de cómo me hablas a mi.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PERO la maquinaria RUSA de esa epoca estaba apoyada por los COVOYES y el prestamo arriendo de los GRINGOS y las rutas articas,persas y de vladivostock...




Cierto, pero lo que inclinó la balanza fue la brutal diferencia en hombres, es lo de: avanzad y coged el rifle del que caiga.

Datos wiki.

Stalingrado (victoria soviética):

Alemanes y aliados: 1 040 000 soldados. 246 269 muertos y heridos, 108 890 prisioneros.
Soviéticos: 2 500 000 soldados. 478 741 muertos y desaparecidos, 650 878 heridos y enfermos.

Kursk (victoria soviética, muy cerca de por donde ahora están luchando):

Alemanes: 777 000–957 000 soldados. 80 984 muertos y desaparecidos, 122 016 heridos, 38 600 prisioneros.
Soviéticos: 1 910 361 soldados. 54 470 muertos y desaparecidos, 608 833 heridos y enfermos.

Operación Bragation (victoria soviética):

Alemanes: 1 036 760 soldados. 26 397 muertos, 109 776 heridos, 262 929 desaparecidos y capturados. Según fuentes soviéticas: 689 480 muertos, heridos y capturados. 
Soviéticos: 2 331 700 soldados. 378 507 muertos y desaparecidos, 587 308 heridos.


Guerra de Vietnam (victoria norvietnamita)

Bajas de Vietnam del Sur y de EEUU: 250 000 muertos (58 126 muertos de EEUU), 1 170 000 heridos.
Bajas Vietcong y Vietnam del Norte: 1 100 000 muertos, 600 000 heridos.

Guerra de Corea (ambos bandos se adjudican la victoria):

Corea del Sur, EEUU y Naciones Unidas: 335 000 militares.
Corea del Norte y China: 736 000 militares (incluye 400 000 soldados chinos muertos). 680 000 desaparecidos.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> ¿Los 40.000 millones de ayuda darán para comprar muchos pepinos?.
> ...





Espero que les alcancen para fabricar muchos ataúdes, porque los van a necesitar. No van a enterrar a sus muertos en bolsas de plástico, como hasta ahora.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 May 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Al parecer los ucras han perdido a sus mejores unidades : paracas, infantes de Marina, spetznak , tropas de asalto, el regimiento Azov, etc. Todo lo que viene siendo las unidades más profesionalizadas/motivadas están o destruidas o bajo mínimos.
> 
> Y definitivamente la artillería rusa está devastando la primera línea del frente mediante bombardeos de saturación que destruyen las primeras líneas defensivas .
> 
> ...



Quiénes son las fuerzas aliadas?


----------



## Maxim Gorki (28 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Aquí se te olvida que los rusos no hubieran empezado a empujar sin la ley de arriendo de EeUU y su lo gística.



Creo que eso fue fundamental en los primeros momentos de la operación Barbarroja e importante tras ellos.

Una vez trasladada la industria lejos de Moscú y puesta a funcionar la maquinaria bélica soviética, creo que pasó de extremadamente necesaria a útil.

Tras Stalingrado, creo que lo fundamental fue la capacidad de producir a mayor ritmo que la industria alemana y, sobre todo, creo, a la picadora de carne.

Perdón por irnos del tema del hilo, pero creo que estamos en este punto: los rusos van con todo, no importan ni las bajas, ni el empobrecimiento, ni las penurias, ni la contestación social.

Por eso creo, que salvo milagro, los ucranianos lo tienen jodido.

Si te bates en duelo con alguien que desprecia su propia vida y tú piensas en tu pellejo y en tu familia, lo tienes realmente mal.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se van a ir porque los van a echar a bombazos. En todo ese frente hasta Melitopol no hacen más que atrincherarse. Si el puente se vuela y se captura Melitopol, el corredor de Azov queda cortado y Crimea entera se convierte en territorio cercado. Una vez lleguen los HIMARS empezamos a observar si hay alguna evolución en ese sentido.
> No se trata solo del golpe propagandístico, estratégico y táctico, sino del impulso a la moral de todas las fuerzas que defienden hoy a Ucrania, quienes estén pasándolas putas conteniendo a la horda en el Donbass sentirán que sus sacrificios no son en vano y que merece la pena seguir resistiendo.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!




Pero, vamos a ver, hombre. ¿ con que crees que van a lanzar esa gran ofensiva ? ¿ con los 700.000 ucras que están reclutando apresuradamente ? 

Los Himars no los envían hasta dentro de unos días y luego queda la fase de entrenar apresuradamente a los soldados que se supone los van a operar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Camisa azul (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> 1) USA se negó a aceptar bases de la URSS en Cuba, e interceptó los buques soviéticos, poniendo al mundo al borde de una guerra nuclear. No bombardeó Cuba porque no tuvo la necesidad. Pero estaba dispuesto a eso y a cosas peores. O sea, que comparte el criterio de Rusia de no aceptar amenazas cerca de sus fronteras.
> 
> 2) Los países que apoyan las sanciones a Rusia son menos y contienen menos población que los que no respaldan esas sanciones. Es un hecho que puedes comprobar.
> 
> ...




Lo único en lo que tienes razón es el punto 4. Es cierto que eres respetuoso conmigo y tu respuesta ha tenido más clase que la que mi post merecía. Ahora bien, tus argumentos son paupérrimos, por no decir inexistentes. Justificar un crimen porque según tu hipótesis, hace sesenta años un tercer sujeto *podría* haber llegado a cometer el mismo crimen es propio de un fundamentalista.

Por favor, respétate a ti mismo y abandona este recurso tan lamentable de igualar un crimen real con una ficción.


----------



## uberales (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Al parecer los ucras han perdido a sus mejores unidades : paracas, infantes de Marina, spetznak , tropas de asalto, el regimiento Azov, etc. Todo lo que viene siendo las unidades más profesionalizadas/motivadas están o destruidas o bajo mínimos.
> 
> Y definitivamente la artillería rusa está devastando la primera línea del frente mediante bombardeos de saturación que destruyen las primeras líneas defensivas .
> 
> ...



...


----------



## uberales (28 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Cierto, pero lo que inclinó la balanza fue la brutal diferencia en hombres, es lo de: avanzad y coged el rifle del que caiga.
> 
> Datos wiki.
> 
> ...



Fue eso lo que inclinó l balanza en la guerra. Una guerra moderna que está más basada wue nunca en la logística y la producción. La cafne de cañón es lo que fueron los rusos.


----------



## duncan (28 May 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 May 2022)

Última hora de El Pais









*Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Las fuerzas ucranias repelen a las tropas rusas en una provincia de Donbás, pero Moscú avanza en otra*
Kiev asegura que han hecho retroceder a los soldados del Kremlin en una localidad clave de Lugansk, mientras el Ejército ruso sostiene que ha tomado otra en Donetsk | Zelenski: “Donbás será nuestro otra vez. Reconstruiremos cada pueblo, cada comunidad”




elpais.com

El gobernador provincial de Lugansk, Serguéi Gaidai, ha comunicado este sábado que *han conseguido repeler la ofensiva rusa, forzando a los soldados del Kremlin a retirarse de Severodonetsk*, el segundo mayor núcleo urbano de Lugansk. *Al mismo tiempo, el Ejército ruso señala que ya controlan Liman*, un punto clave en la provincia de Donetsk, con un nudo ferroviario que abre la ruta a ciudades más grandes de esta otra provincia del este.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (28 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Fue eso lo que inclinó l balanza en la guerra. Una guerra moderna que está más basada wue nunca en la logística y la producción. La cafne de cañón es lo que fueron los rusos.



Supongo que todos, o casi todos, estamos leyendo los informes diarios (los considero realmente buenos) de la revista Ejércitos. Este es un fragmento del día 93 de guerra, hablan de entre 30 o 40 BTGs nuevos (¿problemas de logistica y preparación?, supongo que la respuesta la conoceremos una vez sepamos quién ha ganado la werra):

"Aquí es en donde encajan las noticias sobre la activación de batallones de reserva en cada uno de los distritos militares rusos. Estas unidades, que tendrían asignado su material, pero habrían de cubrirse con personal profesional que ahora mismo no está desplegado en Ucrania, podrían servir para completar a otras ya desplegadas. Este punto es importante, pues no se trata de una movilización de personal reservista, ni de una
llamada a filas general, ni de nada parecido.

Es difícil calcular el número equivalente de BTGs que podrían generarse a partir de dichas unidades, pero hay quien habla de hasta 30 o 40 en el mejor de los casos. Una gran cantidad sobre el papel, sin duda, que ayudaría a rellenar unidades actualmente en periodo de descanso y recuperación, tras haber sido en algunos casos laminadas en los combates previos.

El problema para Rusia consiste en no entrar en la dinámica de la Reina Roja, en referencia al personaje de la novela A través del espejo, de Lewis Carroll. En dicho caso, Rusia trasladaría al teatro de operaciones más y más unidades, para no lograr avances sustanciales o, dicho de otra forma, correría más y más rápido para permanecer en el mismo sitio, pues el valor combativo real de cada nueva unidad sería peor que el de la anterior.

Pensemos que parte de las unidades serán utilizadas para escoltar los convoyes logísticos, otras para mantener el control sobre el territorio y otras, quizá, lleguen a entrar en combate. Sin embargo lo harán con un menor entrenamiento -apenas habrían tenido unas semanas en el mejor de los casos- y con material anticuado y seguramente propenso a las averías debido a su edad. Eso por no hablar de la menor protección, la carencia de cualquier tipo de optrónica moderna, comunicaciones, etc."


----------



## Alpharius (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> 1) USA se negó a aceptar bases de la URSS en Cuba, e interceptó los buques soviéticos, poniendo al mundo al borde de una guerra nuclear. No bombardeó Cuba porque no tuvo la necesidad. Pero estaba dispuesto a eso y a cosas peores. O sea, que comparte el criterio de Rusia de no aceptar amenazas cerca de sus fronteras.
> 
> 2) Los países que apoyan las sanciones a Rusia son menos y contienen menos población que los que no respaldan esas sanciones. Es un hecho que puedes comprobar.
> 
> ...



Y dale con comparar la crisis de los misiles cubanos con lo de Ucrania, cuando son cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver.

La URSS sí que llegó a meter misiles en Cuba. La OTAN ni ha puesto misiles en Ucrania, ni tenía pensado ponerlos. Si quisiera hacerlo, ya los hubiera puesto en las repúblicas bálticas.
Rusia no se sentía amenazada por la OTAN. Eso es la excusa. Rusia ha invadido Ucrania porque considera que Ucrania es un país que no debería existir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

Parece claro que con la ofensiva en popansa y severo consumiendo el esfuerzo belico, kherson no va a poder ser reforzado y que lo haran redistribuyendo fuerzas que ya disponen en la zona.
Puede quedar una bonita bolsa al norte




Lma0Zedong dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

otro AFV desplegado por el orco, armored flying vehicle


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Lo último de Yago:



Ya empieza a cambiar de opinión . Hasta Yago se da cuenta de la debacle a la que se encamina el ejército ucra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

el orco no ha copado aun el norte del rio donets


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Última hora de El Pais
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesante vídeo grabado por un dron en el que spetznat rusos asaltan una trinchera ucra y van eliminando , uno a uno, y a tiros y bombas de mano , a los defensores.










Z4


Штурм опорного пункта "Расчёска", на подходе к "29 блок-посту" силами разведывательного взвода 1 мотострелковой батальона 4 отдельной мотострелковой бригады НМ ЛНР.




www.t.me






Una vez que se toma un punto de una línea de trincheras solo queda avanzar a través de la misma y eliminar a los decensores. Lanzamiento preciso de granadas y ráfagas cortas de los fusiles de asalto , en manos de tropas con una alta cualificación son las mejores recetas para este tipo de operaciones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pero, vamos a ver, hombre. ¿ con que crees que van a lanzar esa gran ofensiva ? ¿ con los 700.000 ucras que están reclutando apresuradamente ?
> 
> Los Himars no los envían hasta dentro de unos días y luego queda la fase de entrenar apresuradamente a los soldados que se supone los van a operar.
> 
> ...




Los movimientos han empezado ya aunque Vd. no se termine de percatar. Los HIMARS solo van a acelerarlos. Así podemos pasar pronto a la próxima fase del NOM, estoy deseando que lleguen los aliens, ¡que nervios!.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Interesante vídeo grabado por un dron en el que spetznat rusos asaltan una trinchera ucra y van eliminando , uno a uno, y a tiros y bombas de mano , a los defensores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero fue en invierno...así que no sirvo para nada como toda la guerra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

inminente
el abuelo lo ha vuelto a hacer
Planes? derruir el puente en kersk y desbloquear el alimento hundiendo a piratas como moscas?


----------



## ELVR (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Interesante vídeo grabado por un dron en el que spetznat rusos asaltan una trinchera ucra y van eliminando , uno a uno, y a tiros y bombas de mano , a los defensores.
> 
> Una vez que se toma un punto de una línea de trincheras solo queda avanzar a través de la misma y eliminar a los decensores. Lanzamiento preciso de granadas y ráfagas cortas de los fusiles de asalto , en manos de tropas con una alta cualificación son las mejores recetas para este tipo de operaciones.



¿Emplear spetsnaz como si fuesen stoßtruppen? Otra burrada más, y luego hay quien se pregunta qué ha pasado con los VDV.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Emplear spetsnaz como si fuesen stoßtruppen? Otra burrada más, y luego hay quien se pregunta qué ha pasado con los VDV.



Pues he visto cientos de cadáveres de vdvs en hostomel..la 4brigada de reacción rápida y la falta de apoyo aéreo y artillero les dejo vendidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Emplear spetsnaz como si fuesen stoßtruppen? Otra burrada más, y luego hay quien se pregunta qué ha pasado con los VDV.



Y en el vídeo también los rusos sufren bajas


----------



## MAUSER (28 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Emplear spetsnaz como si fuesen stoßtruppen? Otra burrada más, y luego hay quien se pregunta qué ha pasado con los VDV.



Están echando mano de lo que les queda.


----------



## Casino (28 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> inminente
> el abuelo lo ha vuelto a hacer
> Planes? derruir el puente en kersk y desbloquear el alimento hundiendo a piratas como moscas?




Si es verdad que están ya en Rumanía cuando den luz verde a que se envíen a Ucrania pueden estar en doce horas tomando posiciones para bombardear el frente de Jersón. 
Un cacharro de esos limpia un kilómetro cuadrado. A ver si apareciera al menos media docena.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

El lugar de cruce del ingulet está decidido por PROFESIONALES, el mejor sitio par cortar la carretera y copar los suministros a la linea del frente al norte. Autentico golpe de mano.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ya empieza a cambiar de opinión . Hasta Yago se da cuenta de la debacle a la que se encamina el ejército ucra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk





Hace un mes dio 4 escenarios

1. El mejor para Rusia, tomarían no sólo el Dombas si no casi hasta Dnipro. La macro pinza
2. Todo el Dombas. Las 4 ciudades
3. Sólo Sverodonesk y Lychanks
4. Nada. Humillacion total


Dio de plazo hasta finales de mayo y primeros de junio

De momento casi a 1 de junio no han tomado ninguna de las 4 y a saber cuando dura la lucha

Estamos en el escenario 3-4

Ambos putapenicos.

No está reculandl nada

Hace un mes ya decía que lo lógico por superioridad era que los rusos en un mes o mes y medio tomarán Todo el Dombas
Y que quedarse con 2 ciudades y la mini pinza ya sería bastante malo para las expectativas rusas inciales


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 May 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Quiénes son las fuerzas aliadas?



Mordor + Saruman


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 May 2022)

Conversación telefónica Putin Maricron-Scholz, se habla de cuánto cuesta el m2 en Ucrania?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Y dale con comparar la crisis de los misiles cubanos con lo de Ucrania, cuando son cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver.
> 
> La URSS sí que llegó a meter misiles en Cuba. La OTAN ni ha puesto misiles en Ucrania, ni tenía pensado ponerlos. Si quisiera hacerlo, ya los hubiera puesto en las repúblicas bálticas.
> Rusia no se sentía amenazada por la OTAN. Eso es la excusa. Rusia ha invadido Ucrania porque considera que Ucrania es un país que no debería existir.



La OTAN tiene misiles en Rumania ….. ¿ porque no habría de ponerlas en Ucrania una vez ingrese en la OTAN ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 May 2022)

Los ucros examinan un ka-52, un Pantsir y un misil kh-101, y qué encuentran? Microchips usanos, por todas partes. Sin esa tecnología los orcos vuelven al armamento de hace 40 años.









Captured Russian Weapons Are Packed With U.S. Microchips


Ukraine intelligence showed us lists of mostly U.S.-made microchips it says were found on captured or destroyed Russian military equipment.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Gnidlog (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ya empieza a cambiar de opinión . Hasta Yago se da cuenta de la debacle a la que se encamina el ejército ucra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




En plan senzillo para que yo lo entienda.

Se supone que movilizar prácticamente toda la capacidad operativa del ejercito ruso, perder el 30% de los carros. Cargarse los grupos de elite, dejar la mayoría de tus BTG hechos un desastre. De la fuerza aerea ni se sabe. 

Tener 100.000 bajas en 90 días para conquistar exactamente que?

Por otro lado tienes el tema del grano que sino se nos mueren 300 millones de africanos, porque da igual lo que haga russia, se va meter la Otan, Onu o lo que sea en Odesa para sacar ese grano. Y si los rusos estornudan se les manda a parir, porque esto se va a poner serio. 

Una cosa son cuatro rusos haciendo el gilipollas por nada, pero para el grano es el hambre en el mundo.


----------



## Gnidlog (28 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Los ucros examinan un ka-52, un Pantsir y un misil kh-101, y qué encuentran? Microchips usanos, por todas partes. Sin esa tecnología los orcos vuelven al armamento de hace 40 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es problema, pueden construir un monton de T-34 esos no tenian chips americanos, solo las radios


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En plan senzillo para que yo lo entienda.
> 
> Se supone que movilizar prácticamente toda la capacidad operativa del ejercito ruso, perder el 30% de los carros. Cargarse los grupos de elite, dejar la mayoría de tus BTG hechos un desastre. De la fuerza aerea ni se sabe.
> 
> ...




Exactamente han conquistado una zona un poco más grande que Extremadura de ciudades arrasadas y despobladas. En una zona que era ya una decadente zona post industrial

Son como un viejo con síndrome de diogenes

Tienen un país lleno de zonas decadentes semi vacías llenas de alcoholicos y aún quieren mas



Temo por Asturias


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Conversación telefónica Putin Maricron-Scholz, se habla de cuánto cuesta el m2 en Ucrania?




Si España fuera un país decente mañana estaríamos en estado de guerra y todas nuestras tropas enviadas a la frontera francesa para la toma de la Cerdaña y el Rosellon

No creo que Macron se oponga
Ha dejado claro que si hay que dar territorios por paz, se dan


----------



## Papa_Frita (28 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Conversación telefónica Putin Maricron-Scholz, se habla de cuánto cuesta el m2 en Ucrania?



Según Macron le han pedido que permita la exportación de cereales de Ucrania por el mar negro y le han exigido un alto el fuego. También dice que la solución al conflicto sólo puede pasar por negociaciones directas entre Rusia y Ucrania y que se debe respetar la integridad territorial de esta última:




Que luego hayan hablado de otras cosas bajo mano, puede ser.

P.S: También le han pedido que libere a los prisioneros de Azovstal.

P.S2: Al gobierno de Macron, se le conoce en Francia, por el gobierno del "_et au même temps_" (y al mismo tiempo) por su tendencia a defender posturas encontradas o, incluso, decir una cosa y hacer otra.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 May 2022)

¿Ya se ha rendido Putin?


----------



## Visrul (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> La OTAN tiene misiles en Rumania ….. ¿ porque no habría de ponerlas en Ucrania una vez ingrese en la OTAN ?
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Siguiendo ess lógica, ¿y por qué no habría de ponerlos en las republicas bálticas?...
Mucho más cercanos los misiles y menos tiempo de reacíon.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

No se podia saber, Poutine facilmente puede desestabilizar el africa con el chantaje del grano. COn el grano puede derrocar gobiernos y poner satrapas a medida. Hambre aqui, disturbios...

Podian haber integrado a Ucrania en la otan hace siglos, podian haber cascado dominio aereo otan, pero tenian que jugar al puto ajedrez. Y ahor por favor potuine dialoge.











Papa_Frita dijo:


> Según Macron le han pedido que permita la exportación de cereales de Ucrania por el mar negro y le han exigido un alto el fuego. También dice que la solución al conflicto sólo puede pasar por negociaciones directas entre Rusia y Ucrania y que se debe respetar la integridad territorial de esta última:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnidlog (28 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ya se ha rendido Putin?



No tiene porque, no hay ninguna guerra.

Pero lo que me llega hoy de un conocido en Egipto, por el tema del pan que esto se va a poner duro. Que la gente esta caliente por la subida de un alimento que les es basico. Ya te digo que estos lo van a ir a buscar y el que se ponga por delante lo apartan, sea Putin o su madre


----------



## hightower (28 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> 1) USA se negó a aceptar bases de la URSS en Cuba, e interceptó los buques soviéticos, poniendo al mundo al borde de una guerra nuclear. No bombardeó Cuba porque no tuvo la necesidad. Pero estaba dispuesto a eso y a cosas peores. O sea, que comparte el criterio de Rusia de no aceptar amenazas cerca de sus fronteras.
> 
> 2) Los países que apoyan las sanciones a Rusia son menos y contienen menos población que los que no respaldan esas sanciones. Es un hecho que puedes comprobar.
> 
> ...



1) usa bloqueó a Cuba, nunca atacó.
2) Cuba no era una amenaza potencial, en Cuba ya había instaladas bases de misiles, cosa que en Ucrania ni de lejos. Y usa hizo lo posible por evitar un enfrentamiento directo.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ya se ha rendido Putin?



Mejor aun ...


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos que regresaron del cautiverio ruso describieron la tortura: los prisioneros fueron arrodillados, golpeados en sus heridas, estrangulados, torturados con alicates, obligados a memorizar el himno ruso y la historia de la creación de los símbolos nacionales rusos, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

La primera pérdida verificada de un vehículo de movilidad protegido Bushmaster ucraniano (con una estación de armas remota EOS R400-Mk2), donado por Australia. Este fue destruido recientemente por las fuerzas rusas en Trypillia, #Donetsk y #Luhansk frontera oblast.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania liquidaron al comandante ruso del batallón de asalto del 104º regimiento de asalto del teniente coronel Aleksander Dosyagaev.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Van mejorando con la musica de los videos

Un convoy que solo podía estar en #Ukraine : tropas del ejército ucraniano en movimiento con un APC BTR-82A capturado y vehículos Humvee (HMMWV) donados por Occidente.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Como resultado de la ofensiva de las tropas ucranianas, los rusos sufrieron pérdidas y se defendieron en fronteras desfavorables en la región de Kherson, el resumen del Estado Mayor.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Un Mi-8/Mi-17 ucraniano en acción en el este de Ucrania. Los rusos aún no pueden controlar los cielos y evitar que los helicópteros y aviones de ala fija ucranianos vuelen en estas misiones de ataque.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Interesante artículo sobre los kadirovitas. Por ejemplo, el 15 de mayo, la Dirección General de Inteligencia (GUR) de Ucrania contó 2.425 soldados chechenos que habían estado en Ucrania, 92 murieron; 288 heridos y más de 60 desertaron según la inteligencia ucraniana.

Al Ministerio de Defensa ruso no le gusta el "estilo" militar checheno: “Ellos [los militares chechenos] no se coordinaron con nadie, se movían caóticamente, refiriéndose a las órdenes del propio Kadyrov y su séquito. Parecían amenazadores, pero no eran muy buenos peleando".


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Si alguien quiere luchar por Rusia... - Pago al contado tras la conclusión del contrato: 250 mil rublos; - Salario: a partir de 220 mil rublos; - Pagos adicionales: 8 mil rublos por día; - En caso de fallecimiento, los familiares recibirán 12 millones 421 mil rublos.


----------



## paconan (28 May 2022)

Normal, una cosa es luchar por tu forma de vida y tu tierra y otra es ir como carne de cañón con excusas y mentiras a luchar para defender los intereses de la cleptocracia rusa para que esta pueda seguir saqueando, mantener sus lujos y sus privilegios

*Tropas del 'ejército privado' de Putin despedidas por 'negarse' a luchar en Ucrania*


Miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de "rechazar" sus asignaciones para participar en la campaña militar condenada internacionalmente del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania.

El Rosgvardia ha sido descrito anteriormente como el "ejército privado" de Putin, pero un gran grupo de miembros de la guardia nacional fueron despedidos después de que rechazaron las órdenes de luchar en Ucrania. Un tribunal militar en la república sureña rusa de Kabardino-Balkaria evaluó el miércoles que el despido de 115 miembros del servicio estaba justificado después de que apelaron la decisión, informó _The Moscow Times_ citando a Agence France Press.

La decisión judicial determinó que las tropas tomaron su decisión "arbitrariamente" al "negarse a realizar una tarea oficial", informó el viernes _The Guardian . _Según los informes, las tropas, una fuerza nacional separada del ejército ruso, optaron por regresar a su base en Rusia.


Aunque los rusos parecen apoyar en gran medida las acciones de Putin contra su vecino de Europa del Este, ha habido señales de descontento y oposición desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala en febrero. En los primeros días de la guerra, las autoridades rusas arrestaron a miles de manifestantes contra la guerra en todo el país. Algunos legisladores y miembros de la élite rusa también se opusieron públicamente al asalto a Ucrania.

A principios de esta semana, los medios rusos informaron que durante una reunión de la Asamblea Legislativa de Primorsky Krai de Rusia en el extremo este del país, un miembro de la facción del Partido Comunista de la nación, Leonid Vasyukevich, hizo un llamado a Putin para detener la guerra de meses y para retirar sus tropas de la nación de Europa del Este.

"Entendemos que si nuestro país no detiene la operación militar, habrá aún más huérfanos en nuestro país", dijo Vasyukevich. "Durante la operación militar, jóvenes que podrían traer un gran beneficio a nuestro país mueren y quedan discapacitados. Exigimos la retirada inmediata de las tropas de la Federación Rusa".

En respuesta, el gobernador local, Oleg Kozhemyako, supuestamente acusó a Vasyukevich de "difamar al ejército ruso ya nuestros defensores que están en la lucha contra el nazismo". Kozhemyako llamó al político comunista "un traidor".

Según los informes, Vasyukevich y un colega, Gennady Shulga, fueron escoltados fuera de la reunión. Además, según los informes, se les negó el derecho al voto durante la sesión.











Putin's "private army" troops fired for "refusing" to fight in Ukraine


A Russian military court assessed Wednesday that the sacking of 115 servicemembers was justified after troops decided to return to their base instead.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Este post sin foto acreditativa no vale nada. 
Pon papelito firmado con "Burbuja" sobre algo que lo demuestre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Papa_Frita (28 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



¿Podría ser éstas ser las imágenes que preceden (aunque el que filma es un británico)? Al final del vídeo dicen que van buscar al tanque:


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano lanzó una ofensiva para retomar la región de Kherson, el enemigo está defendiendo cerca de Andriivka, Lozova y Bilogorka. La lucha continúa - Estado Mayor


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Por otro lado tienes el tema del grano que sino se nos mueren 300 millones de africanos, porque da igual lo que haga russia, se va meter la Otan, Onu o lo que sea en Odesa para sacar ese grano. Y si los rusos estornudan se les manda a parir, porque esto se va a poner serio.




Pero ellos saben que si hay hambre en África se llena Europa de negritos. ¿Pensabas que no era una más de sus tretas rastreras?

Es su arma favorita, floodear de inmis Europa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

DONAD PATATAS PARA EL ESFUERZO BELICO

1 PATATA AL DIA BASTA PARA UN VOLUNTARIO POR UCRAñA

DONAD AHORA

*
DONATE NOW *


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano liquidó al comandante del batallón de asalto del 104º regimiento de asalto de la Federación Rusa, el teniente coronel Aleksandr Dosyagaev, informa el Departamento de Comunicaciones Estratégicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## César Borgia (28 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> ¿Podría ser éstas ser las imágenes que preceden (aunque el que filma es un británico)? Al final del vídeo dicen que van buscar al tanque:



Puede que sea la misma escaramuza, de hecho en el video del tanque el que habla tiene acento inglés aunque en el tuit diga que son voluntarios usanos..................


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

SEAN LO QUE SEAN

SOLO COMERAN 1 PATATA AL DIA

LLLOOOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL


----------



## alb. (28 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero ellos saben que si hay hambre en África se llena Europa de negritos. ¿Pensabas que no era una más de sus tretas rastreras?
> 
> Es su arma favorita, floodear de inmis Europa.



No es cierto. Lo inmigración no funciona así. No emigran quién sufre pobreza extrema y está muerto de hambre. Porque no tiene medios ni capacidad para emigrar. Emigran los que están en disposición de hacerlo. Una hambruna en África no aumentaría las migraciones a Europa sino que las reduciría.


----------



## Anti globalista (28 May 2022)

es aquí donde se postea cada dia un general ruso caido y 4 avances en el frente?


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Ayer, las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a tomar Komyshuvakha cerca de Popasna.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> es aquí donde se postea cada dia un general ruso caido y 4 avances en el frente?



sipis


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Espero que les alcancen para fabricar muchos ataúdes, porque los van a necesitar. No van a enterrar a sus muertos en bolsas de plástico, como hasta ahora.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Esos comentarios dan repugnancia, un auténtico asco. Dicho por una persona anciana como tú es muy relevante, mucha gente se convierte en malencarados, talibanes e intolerantes cuando envejecen. En vez de jugar y sonreír con los nietos vienes aquí a echar mierda, bilis y gargajos sobre unos combatientes que defienden su país contra un invasor criminal.

Como los nazis en Alemania que hablaban de los ataúdes que tendrían que fabricar los rusos y judíos cuando Hitler invadió la URSS.

Además estos comentarios vienen de un reconocido fascista falangista (tú mismo lo reconociste) ferviente admirador del único ultraderechista que tuvo escaño tras la muerte de Franco, Blas Piñar.

En resumen, como en la II Guerra Mundial los totalitarios comunistas y los fascistas hacéis piña para arremeter contra los países democráticos.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Se ha recaudado 5 millones de euros en 3 dias para comprar un dron Bayraktar


----------



## wingardian leviosa (28 May 2022)

alb. dijo:


> No es cierto. Lo inmigración no funciona así. No emigran quién sufre pobreza extrema y está muerto de hambre. Porque no tiene medios ni capacidad para emigrar. Emigran los que están en disposición de hacerlo. Una hambruna en África no aumentaría las migraciones a Europa sino que las reduciría.



Los no tengan nada morirán de hambre, los que tengan algo saldrán. Si esos que tienen algo son digamos 0,5%, pues echando una cuenta de la vieja te puedes hacer una idea.

Tan sencillo como eso. Si además les ponen transporte como los que llegaron a Bielorrusia el año pasado no hay mucho más de lo que hablar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> es aquí donde se postea cada dia un general ruso caido y 4 avances en el frente?



Me preocupa tu salud. Mejor no entres a este hilo, quédate en el hilo general de la guerra o tendrás ansiedad y no dormirás por las noches.

P.D. Me he estado descojonando un rato con este mensaje tuyo. Como te decía, no salgas de RT o del hilo general o tendrás pesadillas por las noches.

"... al ignore por desinformar, en este foro si pones fakes del mundo, la vanguardia o el pais, vas al ignore"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

el orco ha descubierto la carta del chantaje con hambrunas, autentica referencia etica la del imperio diabolico



No se que pasa con ese imperio que se le consiente todo, ante acciones de pura maldad estamos en el jiji jaja.
Menos mal que el Abuelo va a enviar matamoskhas a los ucros.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Usando mi medida analítica completamente acientífica para rastrear el curso de la guerra (el número y los niveles de jactancia de los trolls pro Putin), diría que la guerra podría no estar yendo tan bien para Rusia como afirmaba la sabiduría actual hace unos días.


----------



## txusky_g (28 May 2022)

Llevamos días con rumores de ofensiva ucra en Kherson. Vamos a ver, porque de momento no se ha confirmado ninguno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

La primera gran guerra con drones en 4k..y te quejas?..


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Siguiendo ess lógica, ¿y por qué no habría de ponerlos en las republicas bálticas?...
> Mucho más cercanos los misiles y menos tiempo de reacíon.



Lo que yo no se es que sentido tiene que, una vez disuelto el Pacto de Varsovia y la URSS , hace ya 30 años, la OTAN no solo siga existiendo sino que se haya expandido .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos que regresaron del cautiverio ruso describieron la tortura: los prisioneros fueron arrodillados, golpeados en sus heridas, estrangulados, torturados con alicates, obligados a memorizar el himno ruso y la historia de la creación de los símbolos nacionales rusos, entre otras cosas.




Ah, que lo dice una tal Anastasia. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La primera pérdida verificada de un vehículo de movilidad protegido Bushmaster ucraniano (con una estación de armas remota EOS R400-Mk2), donado por Australia. Este fue destruido recientemente por las fuerzas rusas en Trypillia, #Donetsk y #Luhansk frontera oblast.





Lo han reventao.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (28 May 2022)

Preciosas imágenes de un MiG-29 ucraniano volando bajo y rugiendo con el posquemador para luego alzar el vuelo. Recordarles que la fuerza aérea ucraniana ha sido completamente destruida, o a lo mejor no jaja.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo siento muchísimo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano lanzó una ofensiva para retomar la región de Kherson, el enemigo está defendiendo cerca de Andriivka, Lozova y Bilogorka. La lucha continúa - Estado Mayor





Muy típico del ejército de la Republica española : lanzar una ofensiva en la otra punta cuando el ejército de Franco les arroyaba en la otra.

Creo recordar que no les funciono .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Muy típico del ejército de la Republica española : lanzar una ofensiva en la otra punta cuando el ejército de Franco les arroyaba en la otra.
> 
> Creo recordar que no les funciono .
> 
> ...



No había drones ni la OTAN interceptando las comunicaciones rusas


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esos comentarios dan repugnancia, un auténtico asco. Dicho por una persona anciana como tú es muy relevante, mucha gente se convierte en malencarados, talibanes e intolerantes cuando envejecen. En vez de jugar y sonreír con los nietos vienes aquí a echar mierda, bilis y gargajos sobre unos combatientes que defienden su país contra un invasor criminal.
> 
> Como los nazis en Alemania que hablaban de los ataúdes que tendrían que fabricar los rusos y judíos cuando Hitler invadió la URSS.
> 
> ...





Pues claro, Ucrania es un país súper democrático. Un país que de un plumazo ha ilegalizado a toda la oposición . 

Y claro que van a tener que fabricar un porrón de ataúdes : cojones , esto es una guerra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se ha recaudado 5 millones de euros en 3 dias para comprar un dron Bayraktar



Bien hecho. Al ritmo con el que los aliados se los bajan van a necesitar muchos más.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Llevamos días con rumores de ofensiva ucra en Kherson. Vamos a ver, porque de momento no se ha confirmado ninguno.



A mi no me parece que Ucrania tenga músculo suficiente para lanzar ninguna ofensiva seria. Pueden aspirar a empatar pero…. ¿ ganarle una guerra convencional a Rusia ?

Demonios, no se en que están pensando algunos,


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Preciosas imágenes de un MiG-29 ucraniano volando bajo y rugiendo con el posquemador para luego alzar el vuelo. Recordarles que la fuerza aérea ucraniana ha sido completamente destruida, o a lo mejor no jaja.



No se si te has fijado pero ese Mig es ruso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No había drones ni la OTAN interceptando las comunicaciones rusas



¿ entonces a que vienen esas declaraciones de Zelensky diciendo que están en una situación apurada ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No había drones ni la OTAN interceptando las comunicaciones rusas



Y, dinos, ¿ interceptan también las bombas y las balas rusas ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pat (28 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> A mi no me parece que Ucrania tenga músculo suficiente para lanzar ninguna ofensiva seria. Pueden aspirar a empatar pero…. ¿ ganarle una guerra convencional a Rusia ?
> 
> Demonios, no se en que están pensando algunos,
> 
> ...





Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> ¿ entonces a que vienen esas declaraciones de Zelensky diciendo que están en una situación apurada ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




Porque estén apurados;
una cosa es tener 700,000 hombres en filas, otro es proveerles con armamento y apoyo en el campo de batalla.

Por el momento Ucrania ha frenado a los Rusos y los Rusos estén obligados a ir por muy pequeños bocados de territorio (_ con un alto coste_)… Otra cosa es lanzar una contra ofensiva contra posiciones Rusos bien instalados con defensas construidas, se puede hacer, pero hay que tener mucho material y en esta momento Ucrania no tiene suficiente material…
Hace falta aviones F15 /16, misiles tierra aire y tierra /Tierra, artillería y municiones además de cientos de otros cosas que hace que un ejército puede atacar un enemigo fuertemente instalado en el territorio.

Dudo que Ucrania estera en posición de hacer esto antes de Sept, y solo si recibe suficiente ayuda del USA.


----------



## César Borgia (28 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2022)

*  

 *


----------



## Kalikatres (28 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Uf! En la búsqueda por los ruskis de mejorar su posición táctica veo que han estirado excesivamente de Popasna hacia Volodymyrivka...
> Sería un puntazo para los ucras darles ahora un buen palo, en caso contrario y si se afianzan puede ser convertirse en un bastión y cuanto más se acerquen a Rusia los ataques, más juegan en casa los rusos y se platearía el dilema de bombardear zonas rusas para impedir su abastecimiento... cómo se lo tomaría el putiniano?
> Sería posible una guerra en esas condiciones?: Yo te invado pero ni se te ocurra entrar en mi territorio pues será una invasión TUYA



Me autocito para confirmar que, efectivamente, se estiraron demasiado los ruskis como yo decía por su ansia viva en embolsar pero ha salido mal.
A la próxima chicos, mala suerte! cada paso que dan los ruskis les cuesta muchas muchas bajas.
El caso es que se ha aprovechado para darles un buen golpe y han recuperado Komyshubakha y sorpresivamente tienen a la mano a Popsana, a unos 5 km!
Vaya vaya...
Los embolsadores embolsados?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

some of the trophies from Severodonetsk

31.5K views22:25


----------



## crocodile (29 May 2022)

Jo jo jo 

Los Otanicos ya se cansaron de mentir.

Ja ja ja









Ukraine says troops may retreat from eastern region as Russia advances


Ukraine said on Friday its forces may need to retreat from their last pocket of resistance in Luhansk to avoid being captured by Russian troops pressing an advance in the east that has shifted the momentum of the three-month-old war.




www.reuters.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Los drones turcos de nuevo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me autocito para confirmar que, efectivamente, se estiraron demasiado los ruskis como yo decía por su ansia viva en embolsar pero ha salido mal.
> A la próxima chicos, mala suerte! cada paso que dan los ruskis les cuesta muchas muchas bajas.
> El caso es que se ha aprovechado para darles un buen golpe y han recuperado Komyshubakha y sorpresivamente tienen a la mano a Popsana, a unos 5 km!
> Vaya vaya...
> ...



Mucho mapa de colores y luego ves que es todo campo con parcelas y algún árbol por ahí.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mucho mapa de colores y luego ves que es todo campo con parcelas y algún árbol por ahí.



Mapa de colores? explícate.

Pocos mapas topográficos hay por ahí, creo haber visto solo uno, y paso de hacer superposciones y tal.
No me vaciles que me conozo bien el campo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Que es 


Kalikatres dijo:


> Mapa de colores? explícate.
> 
> Pocos mapas topográficos hay por ahí, creo haber visto solo uno, y paso de hacer superposciones y tal.
> No me vaciles que me conozo bien el campo.



Que es todo campo ..muy difícil saber si los rusos están realmente shi


----------



## El cogorzas (29 May 2022)

Joder que puta vergüenza de infraseres viven en ese estercolero, Dios santo.


----------



## ppmurga (29 May 2022)

Me estas copiando (este hilo es una mierda) atomizate y desaparece o mira mi avatar que te arrastró.... Y mira tb lo viejo q soy en burbuja cateto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

si cortan la carretera pues el frente se desmorona hasta el dnieper basicamente, recuerda a la situacion de finlandia en un ataque a la zona de karelia con el mar al fondo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (29 May 2022)

En algún lugar de UcraNia


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 May 2022)

*Ucrania abandona Lugansk a su suerte, ¿estrategia o necesidad?*

Zelenski no pretende regalar Lugansk, pero tampoco va a sacrificar la estrategia general de la guerra por mantener un territorio que sabe perdido.



*Incapaces de controlar los avances de las tropas rusas* hacia el norte y el oeste de Popasna y ante la posibilidad inmediata de que el ejército de Alexander Dvornikov consiga llegar a Bilohorivka y *aísle *por lo tanto a las tropas que defienden las ciudades de Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk, los últimos movimientos del ejército ucraniano invitan a pensar en una *retirada *hacia el oeste, dejando la provincia de Lugansk a su suerte y evitando una *auténtica masacre *para sus tropas al estilo de la vivida en Mariúpol.










Ucrania abandona Lugansk a su suerte, ¿estrategia o necesidad?


Zelenski no pretende regalar Lugansk, pero tampoco va a sacrificar la estrategia general de la guerra por mantener un territorio que sabe perdido.




www.elespanol.com






Honestamente, no veo yo que datos empujan a los foreros ucrofilos al optimismo . Os olvidáis que estamos hablando nada menos que de Rusia.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

no son ucrofilos

son pedofilos


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Mapa de colores? explícate.
> 
> Pocos mapas topográficos hay por ahí, creo haber visto solo uno, y paso de hacer superposciones y tal.
> No me vaciles que me conozo bien el campo.




Deja de hacer el ridiculo, por favor.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 May 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Joder que puta vergüenza de infraseres viven en ese estercolero, Dios santo.





Bien por las rusas que, por cierto, están bien buenas, por defender a su pais. Y bien por señalar al machirulo que antes de la guerra, nadie se preocupaba por los civiles muertos en el Donbas por la artillería ucra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En algún lugar de UcraNia



Tres cañones. 

Tres.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2022)

Igual es que hasta el más tonto que venía a este hilo se ha enterado ya que lo de que Ucrania iba ganando la guerra por goleada era solo una patraña y propaganda.

Saludos.


----------



## McNulty (29 May 2022)

Pagaría por ver la cara de los follaotan cada vez que van a repostar gasolina.

Desde la rendición de Azovstal no levantan cabeza los pobres. Alguno de hecho se ha creado un foro donde hablan solos. La humillación es total.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Igual es que hasta el más tonto que venía a este hilo se ha enterado ya que lo de que Ucrania iba ganando la guerra por goleada era solo una patraña y propaganda.
> 
> Saludos.



[/QUOTE]


zapatitos dijo:


> Igual es que hasta el más tonto que venía a este hilo se ha enterado ya que lo de que Ucrania iba ganando la guerra por goleada era solo una patraña y propaganda.
> 
> Saludos.




Es que van tan lentos que es comonuna telenovela

Te puedes saltar 20 capitulos que no avanzan nada


----------



## Feriri88 (29 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> *Ucrania abandona Lugansk a su suerte, ¿estrategia o necesidad?*
> 
> Zelenski no pretende regalar Lugansk, pero tampoco va a sacrificar la estrategia general de la guerra por mantener un territorio que sabe perdido.
> 
> ...





Un paisque perdio la guerra de Crimea
La de Japon
Perdia la I guerra mundial
De poco le sirvio ganar la II ya que acabo desfondado economicamente
Que ha perdido todos sus ex satélites
Y que pretendia tomar Ucrania en una semana en una operacion rapida y lleva 30.000 muertos, el 15% de sus tanques y todo para tomar un 10% del pais


Les queda el otro 80%


----------



## Feriri88 (29 May 2022)

Vamos a ver


Esta guerra se planteo y aqui es lonque decia para que Ucrania cayera en dias

Tomando la capital de forma rapida y provocando la caida o huida del gobierno para poner un lider satelital 

Y en junio se podria llegar a lisboa

Porque es que Rusia....


Estamos casi en junio
3 meses de guerra


Hoy Rusia controla menos Ucrania que el 10 de marzo cuando la capital y su segunda ciudad estaban rodeadas mientras que elos prorusos del foro se conectaban alas webcams de la plaza de la independencia para ser los primeros en ver desfilar a los rusos


Mañana a mediodia estan el centro de Kiev
O el lunes

A dia de hoy se han largado de Kiev y estan expulsados de Jarkov mientras la mayor parte del pais ha dejado de sufrir bombardeos por la incapacidad rusa


El 90% del terreno ocupado actualmente por rusia fue tomado en 2014 o en los primeros 10 dias de la guerra

Desde el 15 de marzo, hace mas de 2 meses los avances rusos han sido putapenicos

2 meses en los que han seguido perdiendo soldados y material

Mapa del 21 de marzo. Hace mas de dos meses




Kiev y Jarkov rodeadas 
Avance hacia mykolaiv que parecia que quedaria tambien rodeada
Mariupol ya estaba rodeada y ocupada toda la zona costera de Avoz


Lo que han tomado los rusos en estos 2 meses es unicamente la zona al norte del Donbas
Mas perdiendo Kiev y demas



Repito


Aqui se hablaba de que Ucrania caeria en semanas
dias
Flores y gente llorando ante sus libertadores


3 meses desspues Ucrania sigue controlando el 80%del territorio en una guerra que lo empezo con el 93%

Han desagrando en 3 meses al ejercito ruso mas de lo que se desangro el usano en losnultimos 25 años

No han dejado de joder planes rusoa haciendo que sus objetivos sean cada vez menores


De tomar todo el pais y Chequia si les sobra tiempo

A tomar el Dombas y una franja maritima


----------



## ppmurga (29 May 2022)

Vete a rusia


----------



## legal (29 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Van mejorando con la musica de los videos
> 
> Un convoy que solo podía estar en #Ukraine : tropas del ejército ucraniano en movimiento con un APC BTR-82A capturado y vehículos Humvee (HMMWV) donados por Occidente.



Esos vehículos parecen los uro vamtac españoles. No lo serán, habiendo comunistas en nuestro gobierno.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (29 May 2022)

Esto se ha comentado? Ahora te puedes enrolar en la invasión del enano asesino hasta una edad de 65 años. En Rusia eso es poco menos que la vejez y derroición absoluta


----------



## neutral295 (29 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> 
> 
> Esta guerra se planteo y aqui es lonque decia para que Ucrania cayera en dias
> ...



Por eso Francia le ha dicho a Putin que negocie con Zelensky, jaja. Si Ucrania estuviera ganando la guerra, habrían expulsado a los rusos. Putin debe tener mano dura con Zelensky y quedarse toda Ucrania, como hizo EEUU con Mexico. Lo que se conquista con las armas no se devuelve. Putin debe llevar a todos los ucranianos de Zelensky a la Rusia oriental, si los deja en Ucrania volverán a atacar a los ucranianos que quieren hablar ruso.


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2022)

Flipé ayer al entrar en la revista ejércitos y leer el resumen del día. Decían que lo siguiente:







Mientras que en Reuters, un medio occidental nada sospechoso de ser prorruso:









Ukraine says troops may retreat from eastern region as Russia advances


Ukraine said on Friday its forces may need to retreat from their last pocket of resistance in Luhansk to avoid being captured by Russian troops pressing an advance in the east that has shifted the momentum of the three-month-old war.




www.reuters.com





*Luhansk's governor, Serhiy Gaidai, said Russian troops had entered Sievierodonetsk*, the largest Donbas city still held by Ukraine, after trying to trap Ukrainian forces there for days. Gaidai said 90% of buildings in the town were damaged.

*El gobernador de Luhansk, Serhiy Gaidai, dijo que las tropas rusas habían ingresado a Sievierodonetsk *


Solo este detalle ya pulveriza la credibilidad y objetividad de la revista, o mejor deberíamos decir, el panfleto.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Unidades de artillería de la 54.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania atacan elementos rusos en la ciudad de Marinka, Óblast de Donetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

un ataque con IED rara vez visto contra un Typhoon-K MRAP ruso en #Kherson Oblast por parte de la SSO ucraniana (SOF). Tenga en cuenta que está filmado a través de óptica térmica.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Un impacto directo sobre un ruso en movimiento


----------



## pep007 (29 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> *Ucrania abandona Lugansk a su suerte, ¿estrategia o necesidad?*
> 
> Zelenski no pretende regalar Lugansk, pero tampoco va a sacrificar la estrategia general de la guerra por mantener un territorio que sabe perdido.
> 
> ...



Por eso, por que hemos visto lo que realmente es rusia, una puta dictadura de mierda pinchada en un palo.

Pero no todo ha sido en vano, al menos esta guerra ha servido para destapar a todos estos traidores comunistas infiltrados en el sistema, vendidos por cuatro perras.

Asi os pudrais podemitas de mierda!


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

En el vídeo recopilatorio de lo que parece ser un pequeño equipo de fuerzas especiales ucranianas podemos ver el uso de los Mil Mi-8 para infiltraciones detrás de las líneas.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Te las ponen en el otro hilo, posiblemente sean 5 veces mas que las bajas rusas (o mas), aparte de los miles de tanques y drones destruidos ucranianos


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Actualización del domingo. Mirando el Donbas, parece que los rusos se están quedando sin vehículos o que el ejército ucraniano se está quedando sin la capacidad de destruirlos. Supongo que lo primero, lo que explica un desarrollo extraño en lo que los rusos están tratando de hacer y lo que no pueden hacer.



Supongo que los rusos simplemente se están quedando sin vehículos de combate de primera línea en esa área (y en gran parte de Ucrania). Fue interesante ver que el Pentágono dijo el 26 de mayo que calculaba las pérdidas de tanques rusos en aproximadamente 1000


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Se confirma la contraofensiva en Kherson

ÚLTIMA HORA - #Ukraine Las Fuerzas Armadas lanzaron una gran ofensiva para liberar la provincia del sur #Kherson , informa el Estado Mayor General de la UAF. Las unidades militares rusas se están retirando, pero actualmente intentan mantener una débil línea de defensa intermedia Andriivka-Lozove-Bilogirka.


----------



## neutral295 (29 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Por eso, por que hemos visto lo que realmente es rusia, una puta dictadura de mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> Pero no todo ha sido en vano, al menos esta guerra ha servido para destapar a todos estos traidores comunistas infiltrados en el sistema, vendidos por cuatro perras.
> 
> Asi os pudrais podemitas de mierda!



lo mismo que EEUU que matan a los niños en los colegios, y la solución que dan es que los profesores vayan a cursos de francotirador. Pero que mentalidad puedes esperar de la gente de EEUU, si juegan al poker haciendo trampas con un revolver en el bolsillo ¿es que no ves?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

según fuentes de Kherson Telegram, el principal punto de enfrentamiento está en las aldeas de Andriivka, Lozove y Bilohirka, en la frontera norte entre los oblasts #Mykolaiv y #Kherson


----------



## EGO (29 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Igual es que hasta el más tonto que venía a este hilo se ha enterado ya que lo de que Ucrania iba ganando la guerra por goleada era solo una patraña y propaganda.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Los niño rata pro rusos no teneis vida fuera del foro?

Beodos y foreando un sabado a las 4 de la madrugada en vez de estar durmiendo o follando, como hacen los españoles de bien.


----------



## Trovador (29 May 2022)

Te las ponen en el hilo de la invasión de Lisboa.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han podido detener los avances rusos alrededor de Severodonetsk por el momento debido a las unidades de refuerzo que se trajeron, espero otro gran impulso ruso en las próximas horas/días.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Eje Sur: las fuerzas #Ukrainian han asaltado a las fuerzas #Russian a 16 km al oeste de Velyka Novosilka y han capturado las ciudades de Novopil' y Novodarivka. #Russian las fuerzas lograron reunir un contraataque en unas pocas horas, pero fueron rechazadas por #UAF . #Ukraine ahora controla ambos pueblos.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)




----------



## moncton (29 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Si estan sacando los trastos soviéticos del desvan para meterlos en ucrania y permitiendo que se enlisten tipos de 65 tacos, esta claro como van las cosas

Y en menos de 3 meses, ya veremos como llegan al verano


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Imágenes de drones de un almacén con equipo militar ruso en el interior siendo alcanzado por fuego de artillería ucraniano.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Detalles en mapas de la contraofensiva de Kherson

Mapa: Contraofensiva de Kherson Las fuerzas ucranianas han lanzado una contraofensiva a través del río Inhulets hacia la ciudad de Bruskyns'ke, también están atacando al oeste a las ciudades de Bilohirka y Lozove. Se producen intensos combates en las ciudades.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

La lucha de los reservistas de L/DPR en dirección a Zaporizhye: Un relato de una situación desesperada de reservistas no entrenados y no equipados que se mantienen firmes en dirección a Zaporizhye describe a los soldados "volviéndose locos" bajo el "bombardeo de huracanes".


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Gobernador del Óblast de Lugansk: Ucrania ha alejado a las fuerzas rusas de la carretera Lysychansk-Bakhmut. El gobernador Serhiy Haidai dijo que las tropas y los suministros humanitarios ahora pueden transportarse utilizando la carretera clave que conecta los territorios controlados por Ucrania con Sievierodonetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

MAs M777 para Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Según se informa, la 6.ª brigada de tanques rusa y las divisiones de tanques 4.ª y 47.ª han sufrido tantas pérdidas cerca de Izyum que fueron retiradas de la línea del frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Severodonetsk: la brigada de tanques 17 de Ucrania está luchando junto con la brigada 115 de Ucrania para repeler los ataques rusos en la ciudad, están infligiendo grandes pérdidas al enemigo.


----------



## Dadaista (29 May 2022)

Severodonestk ha caído oficialmente o aun resiste?


----------



## Casino (29 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Severodonestk ha caído oficialmente o aun resiste?





En Burbuja lleva "a punto" de ser aislada solamente 8 días.

El ejército ruso a punto de dejar aislada Severodónetsk


¿La han capturado ya? ¿o están "a punto"?




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## EGO (29 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Severodonestk ha caído oficialmente o aun resiste?



La dominatrix de los pro rusitos,el follacabras Kadyrov ha dicho que sus grandes guerreros la han tomado en 3 horas.

Realidad: los rusos han asomado la cara por un par de calles en las afueras y se la han puesto como un colador.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 May 2022)

Al carajo el calvo genocida, este Klitschko si que es un alfa de verdad campeón Mundial de boxeo, Alcalde de Kiev solo le falta la presidencia.


Deberían usarlo para los interrogar un Dymitrys pero están tan mal alimentados que puede que los mate del primer coñazo así se contenga



neutral295 dijo:


> Por eso Francia le ha dicho a Putin que negocie con Zelensky, jaja. Si Ucrania estuviera ganando la guerra, habrían expulsado a los rusos. Putin debe tener mano dura con Zelensky y quedarse toda Ucrania, como hizo EEUU con Mexico. Lo que se conquista con las armas no se devuelve. Putin debe llevar a todos los ucranianos de Zelensky a la Rusia oriental, si los deja en Ucrania volverán a atacar a los ucranianos que quieren hablar ruso.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073327



Francia esta del lado de Putin no ha demostrado otra cosa en meses, fue Francia y Alemania quienes le pidieron a Ucrania que cediera el Dombass en el 2015 cosa que nunca se comenta.




McNulty dijo:


> Pagaría por ver la cara de los follaotan cada vez que van a repostar gasolina.
> 
> Desde la rendición de Azovstal no levantan cabeza los pobres. Alguno de hecho se ha creado un foro donde hablan solos. La humillación es total.



Al final puede ser el propio Maduro el que les pueda llenar el tanque a buen precio en poco tiempo, le veo muy inquieto relájate usted dice que soy un simio, el macaco parece usted todo desesperado.



Feriri88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> 
> 
> Esta guerra se planteo y aqui es lonque decia para que Ucrania cayera en dias
> ...



Mas que los muertos lo que afecta a los orcorrusos es la perdida de tanques blindados puede ser una de las mas grandes desde el final de la SGM, si es que no es la mas grande ya esta documentado que han perdido mas tanques y blindados que el ejercito Sirio en 10+ años, probablemente casi tantos como Saddam en 1991 o incluso mas.

La cosa es si los orcorrusos pueden producir los reemplazos si Francia / Alemania le siguen pagando la guerra a Putin (Eso es lo que han estado haciendo esos 2 países) probablemente si pueda pero por el momento dudo que vaya a remplazar el equipo perdido mas rápido de lo que se lo destruyen, mas que las bajas a los rusos les afecta es la perdida de equipamiento.

Un anti blindados "Barato" no guiado mas o menos usual en los Ucranianos el SPG-9 con algo de "Suerte" puede inutilizar un blindado de 500mil dolares o mas


Un tanque orcorruso capturado + reparado + camuflado ahora esta siendo usado por los Ucranianos en Kharkov, ejercito orcorruso ha sido el mayor proveedor de armas pesadas al ejercito Ucraniano


Países por armamento pesado "Suministrado" a Ucrania

1) Rusia
2) Polonia
3) República Checa
4) USA

-----------------------------------------
@Hispachad @Castellano @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak

Estas son las ganancias que han tenido los Orconazis en el Dombass en los últimos mas o menos 5 días 29 5 22 en rojo resalto lo que han ganado los orconazis, en azul contra ataques Ucranianos, parecen los Ucranianos asegurar la carretera de las 2 que aun a Sverodonetks para evacuarla en caso que sea necesario






Los éxitos hasta el momento menores de los orcorrusos en el Dombass se deben mas al retardo de armamento pesado por parte de USA, USA no ha metido armas a saco, Putin mete a saco todo y lo pierde al mayor lo de la masacre de blindados cruzando el rió fue insano y aun así sigue metiendo usando fuerza bruta para medio avanzar ahí


Pero los Orconazis han tenido perdidas de pequeños territorios en otras partes =

En Kharkov han seguido perdiendo pequeñas zonas las localidades a la derecha al otro lado del rió los Orconazis la pueden lanzar ataques bestiales en la zona que esta a su lado derecho necesitaran a toda costa proteger ese flaco o todo el Dombass esta amenazado, Orconazis lo mas probable es que traten de expulsar a los Ucranianos al otro lado del rió






En el Sur este de Zaporiyia orconazis han perdido terreno tambien en azul coloco terreno ganado por los Ucranianos






Estas son las ganancias / perdidas de cada bando que he podido ver los últimos 5 días

En Kherson hay rumores de que los Ucranianos están ejecutando contra ataques, los Ucranianos siempre ejecutan pequeños contra ataques y muchas veces les salen mal han perdido muchos soldados en esos pequeños contra ataques locales a veces les salen bien. 

Lo de Sverodonetks o como madres se escriba lo explicare en luego, he estado leyendo a expertos en el tema solo puedo adelantar que los orconazis la toman no es ninguna tragedia, puedo adelantar eso.

Voluntario de USA en algún lugar del Este de Ucrania probablemente sea Kharkov el orconazi termino chamuscado haciendo una finta y quemaron su lata, estos orconazis han hecho méritos para ganarse la simpatía de otros pueblos


Spoiler


----------



## McNulty (29 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Al carajo el calvo genocida, este Klitschko si que es un alfa de verdad campeón Mundial de boxeo, Alcalde de Kiev solo le falta la presidencia.
> 
> 
> Deberían usarlo para los interrogar un Dymitrys pero están tan mal alimentados que puede que los mate del primer coñazo así se contenga
> ...









En cuanto llegue el armamento gUSAno se remonta jaja. Algunos vivís en otro planeta. Ya hasta los mass mierda occidentales están diciendo a su borregada que los rusos no paran de avanzar, pero tu sigue engañándote con tus historietas macaquín.


----------



## favelados (29 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



W
En la TV rusa amenazando con futuras hambrunas y canibalismo en UK

_Russian disinformation has reached new levels of absurdity. According to the pro-Kremlin media, the UK is on the verge of cannibalism. The unlikely source of this terrifying rumour? None other than TV presenter, journalist and part-time farmer Jeremy Clarkson._










Why the Russian media thinks Britain is on the verge of cannibalism | The Spectator


Russian disinformation has reached new levels of absurdity. According to the pro-Kremlin media, the UK is on the verge of cannibalism. The unlikely source of this terrifying rumour? None other than TV presenter, journalist and part-time farmer Jeremy Clarkson. Over the past few weeks, the...




www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

Al final acaba reclutando a los veteranos de la IIGM, el desastre demográfico ruso será visible en unos años
se van a quedar sin rusos para poder repoblar los territorios conquistados



*Putin firma una ley que elimina el límite de edad militar en Rusia, lo que permite que los mayores de 40 años se unan y luchen en Ucrania*


Vladimir Putin firmó el sábado una ley que permite a Rusia reclutar soldados mayores.
Se eliminó un límite de edad superior de 40 años, sin dejar una edad máxima formal de alistamiento.
La medida siguió a las crecientes bajas en la invasión rusa de Ucrania de tres meses.

Vladimir Putin firmó el sábado una ley que elimina un límite de edad superior para el ejército ruso, lo que significa que los mayores de 40 años ahora pueden servir.

La ley se aprobó poco más de tres meses después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania, en medio de fuertes pérdidas rusas que, según se dice, limitan su capacidad de lucha.

La invasión, que Putin y su círculo íntimo esperaban que fuera rápida y decisiva, resultó prolongada y mortal para Rusia.

Funcionarios occidentales estiman que unos 15.000 rusos han muerto . Ucrania afirmó el sábado haber matado a 30.000, mientras que Rusia no ha dado cifras propias recientes.

La nueva ley no tiene un límite de edad superior específico, lo que permite que cualquier persona en "edad laboral normal" luche, según el periódico ruso Novaya Gazeta .

La propuesta fue aprobada por los legisladores rusos a principios de semana y la firma de Putin significa que la medida ahora es una ley.

Los legisladores que argumentaron a favor de eliminar el límite de edad dijeron que ayudaría a reclutar tropas especializadas como médicos e ingenieros.

Funcionarios de inteligencia del Reino Unido dijeron recientemente que las pérdidas de Rusia han causado serios problemas a su invasión, ahora enfocada en la región oriental de Donbas en Ucrania.

En una actualización, dijeron que los problemas de personal habían obligado a Rusia a depender de mercenarios y fuerzas irregulares como militantes de Chechenia en lugar de su ejército principal.

En otro, predijeron que los comandantes apresurarían a las tropas exhaustas a regresar a la lucha después de capturar Mariupol sin descansar o reequiparlas adecuadamente, lo que probablemente provocará más muertes.

Ucrania ha aceptado durante mucho tiempo a combatientes mayores en su ejército. Como parte de su movilización general cuando comenzó la invasión, el país prohibió la salida a todos los hombres de 18 a 60 años en caso de que fueran necesarios para luchar.

Después de semanas de aparente estancamiento en los ataques al Donbas, los funcionarios ucranianos han admitido en los últimos días que Rusia está ganando terreno .









Putin signs law scrapping military age limit in Russia, allowing over-40s to join and fight in Ukraine


There is now no formal maximum age for joining Russia's armed forces. It comes amid huge losses in Ukraine, estimated between 15,000 and 30,000.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Dr Polux (29 May 2022)

Polonia ha donado 18 de sus obuses autopropulsados AHS Krab más modernos a Ucrania. Polonia también ha entrenado a 100 artilleros ucranianos para operar estos obuses. Después de los 6 SPG Caesar donados por Francia, Ucrania ahora tiene al menos 24 SPG occidentales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> W
> En la TV rusa amenazando con futuras hambrunas y canibalismo en UK
> 
> _Russian disinformation has reached new levels of absurdity. According to the pro-Kremlin media, the UK is on the verge of cannibalism. The unlikely source of this terrifying rumour? None other than TV presenter, journalist and part-time farmer Jeremy Clarkson._
> ...



los ingleses con este desauno y una cerveza pueden sobrevivir todo el dia


----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos en su salsa ,desatados y alienados
No van a parar , su pretensión es conquistar y desnazificar todo lo que ellos consideren nazi u hostil a sus intereses
No se puede confiar en unas futuras negociaciones de paz


Mire esto para comprender mejor lo que sucede en Rusia cuando escuchan apaciguadores que piden a Ucrania que ceda territorio a Rusia en aras de una paz imaginaria. Spoiler: se envalentonan y quieren aún más, tanto de Ucrania como de Occidente.


----------



## Visrul (29 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se que pasa con ese imperio que se le consiente todo, ante acciones de pura maldad estamos en el jiji jaja.
> Menos mal que el Abuelo va a enviar _*matamoskhas*_ a los ucros.



Reconozco que es un buen chiste


----------



## Visrul (29 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo que yo no se es que sentido tiene que, una vez disuelto el Pacto de Varsovia y la URSS , hace ya 30 años, la OTAN no solo siga existiendo sino que se haya expandido .
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Efectivamente, yo hace unos años pensaba que era una organización totalmente anacrónica y que estaba obsoleta, pero curiosamente ha sido la política exterior del gobierno ruso (que no Rusia) y Putin en particular el que la ha revitalizado. Recuerde que al igual que el pacto de Varsovia, es una organización defensiva, o sea, solo actuaría en caso de ataque a uno de sus miembros (igual que el pacto de Varsovia). Y en la actualidad se está demostrando que si no estás dentro tienes todas las papeletas para que Putin vaya a por ti.
Pregúntese el porqué quieren unirse ahora paises totalmente neutrales como Finlandia o Suecia. Porque ya no se fían de la palabra de Putin y/o políticos rusos en general.
Con lo cual hemos pasado de una organización prácticamente acabada y anacrónica a una totalmente revitalizada y con ganas de fortalecerse inmediatamente. Realmente ha sido Putin el que la ha fortalecido.
P.D: y no soy un follaotan, de hecho menciono otra vez lo que he puesto al principio del post.


----------



## EGO (29 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos en su salsa ,desatados y alienados
> No van a parar , su pretensión es conquistar y desnazificar todo lo que ellos consideren nazi u hostil a sus intereses
> No se puede confiar en unas futuras negociaciones de paz
> 
> ...



Al orco no se le puede conceder ni media uña o cuando te vas a dar cuenta te esta mordiendo la yugular.

¿Alguien cree que se iban a detener en el Dnieper?

Lo estan diciendo bien claro en sus medios de comunicacion y el bocachanclas de Kadyrov amenzando a Polonia.

Deben ser destruidos para los proximos 50 años y una vez conseguido liquidar a la escoria traidora como Macron y Scholz,que no hacen mas que lamerle los huevos al Khan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

Pero esto que es, lo que demuestra es que poding es un criminal muy peligroso.
Equipara acaso las sanciones que se le han metido a rusia con provocar una hambruna mundial? Es igual igual claro, nos lo merecemos, no le hemos dejado otra salida a puding
En fin



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## MAUSER (29 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si estan sacando los trastos soviéticos del desvan para meterlos en ucrania y permitiendo que se enlisten tipos de 65 tacos, esta claro como van las cosas
> 
> Y en menos de 3 meses, ya veremos como llegan al verano



Es una estrategia, al final Putin sacará lo bueno, máquinas infernales de destrucción, o sea, más chatarra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (29 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> *En la TV rusa amenazando con futuras hambrunas y canibalismo en UK *




Ya está pasando.

Terríbles imágenes de esta misma mañana grabadas al sur de Londres: puro y duro canibalismo provocado por la hambruna.







Otro broootaaal jaque mate de Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

todo quedo reducido a chatarra en maripol ...esa aceria nunca volvera...


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

los naglos ya dan por perdida ucrania









Ukraine is LOSING: Defenders are forced to fall back to avoid capture


Ukraine has admitted it may have to retreat from its last post in the Luhansk region as Russian forces continue their relentless march.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

tienes pinta de celebrar tus cumpleaños de vieja bruja una par de meses antes de que el hecho se constituya como tal. Rusia es un imperio de adicciones y anunciar hechos positivos produce descargas de dopamina, aunque esos hechos solo existan en el astral claro.



alnitak dijo:


> los naglos ya dan por perdida ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (29 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Es una estrategia, al final Putin sacará lo bueno, máquinas infernales de destrucción, o sea, más chatarra.



si, eso de que mandaban la mierda primero y se guardaban lo bueno para el final ya no se escucha

Estrategia "las bodas de Cana "


----------



## Casino (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los naglos ya dan por perdida ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que bien inglés tú leer


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## moncton (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los naglos ya dan por perdida ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el daily mail, periodico famoso por publicar noticias cada 15 dias del inminente colapso de la UE , llevan asi 30 años,,,


----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

Propagandistas y ridículos

Una estación de reclutamiento militar en el mismo centro de San Petersburgo, en la Plaza del Palacio. Strelkov inflable está invitando a los transeúntes a firmar un contrato militar. Lo importante aquí es que está sucediendo en la segunda ciudad más grande. Lo que significa que Rusia se está quedando sin mano de obra


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Propagandistas y ridículos
> 
> Una estación de reclutamiento militar en el mismo centro de San Petersburgo, en la Plaza del Palacio. Strelkov inflable está invitando a los transeúntes a firmar un contrato militar. Lo importante aquí es que está sucediendo en la segunda ciudad más grande. Lo que significa que Rusia se está quedando sin mano de obra



Lo iba a postear ahora mismo. Una prueba de que a Rusia le está yendo de cine en Ucrania. Tienen que hacer una movilización para tomar una fracción del Donbas, sin duda una gesta única en la historia.


----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

Son sus costumbres, vulgares saqueadores y ladrones

Los rusos detuvieron dos barcos pesqueros turcos con 12 pescadores frente a la costa de Crimea. Según CNN Turk, los barcos fueron llevados a las afueras de Sebastopol, y las "autoridades" de la península confiscaron el pescado y multaron a los pescadores con 30.000 dólares. 

CNN Türk refutó las afirmaciones de los ocupantes de que los barcos no estaban registrados: uno estaba registrado en el puerto de Gemlik y el otro en Sarieri. 




No solo grano. Un asesor del alcalde de #Mariupol Andryushenko publicó un video en el que se carga chapa de acero ucraniana en rollos en un carguero ruso para exportarla a Rusia. Los rusos están saqueando la ciudad ocupada, y ni siquiera escondiendo la mercancía


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

se han quedado sin putes y tienen que recurrir a monigotes?
que tiempos aquellos en los que putes se disfrazaban de enfermeras y entregaban pasteles para captar carne de cañon



paconan dijo:


> Propagandistas y ridículos
> 
> Una estación de reclutamiento militar en el mismo centro de San Petersburgo, en la Plaza del Palacio. Strelkov inflable está invitando a los transeúntes a firmar un contrato militar. Lo importante aquí es que está sucediendo en la segunda ciudad más grande. Lo que significa que Rusia se está quedando sin mano de obra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

El fabricante japonés de modelos de plástico Tamiya presenta la serie de figuras del 'invasor ruso'


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Son sus costumbres, vulgares saqueadores y ladrones
> 
> Los rusos detuvieron dos barcos pesqueros turcos con 12 pescadores frente a la costa de Crimea. Según CNN Turk, los barcos fueron llevados a las afueras de Sebastopol, y las "autoridades" de la península confiscaron el pescado y multaron a los pescadores con 30.000 dólares.
> 
> ...



Es a lo que han ido a Ucrania, a robar


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Henormes habanzes


----------



## paconan (29 May 2022)

Buen hilo de tw, los rusos estarán mas educados pero siguen anclados en costumbres ancestrales donde la vida no vale nada




La sociedad es indiferente a la muerte de decenas de miles de soldados rusos en la guerra.
Las madres son sordas ante el sufrimiento y la muerte de sus hijos.
Nadie necesita los cadáveres de nuestros soldados.
Muchos están asombrados por estos hechos.
Explique por qué esto es así en nuestra sociedad





La sociedad es indiferente a la muerte de decenas de miles de soldados rusos en la guerra.
Las madres son sordas ante el sufrimiento y la muerte de sus hijos.
Nadie necesita los cadáveres de nuestros soldados.
Muchos están asombrados por estos hechos.
Explique por qué esto es así en nuestra sociedad.

Hilo.
Retuitear es bienvenido.
Razón uno.
Nuestra vida humana todavía no vale nada.
Durante mucho tiempo, este fue el caso en la mayoría de los países. Pero gradualmente, muchas sociedades llegaron a comprender que no hay nada más valioso que la vida de una persona, cada persona individual.
Seguimos siendo una sociedad totalitaria.
Y no sólo el régimen es totalitario.
Nuestra misma conciencia es totalitaria.
Para nosotros, primero el Estado, luego el pueblo, luego el partido o alguna otra comunidad similar, y sólo después, muy por debajo, el individuo.
Que siempre se puede donar.

La segunda razón.
En Rusia, todavía se considera que “morir por la Patria” es una especie de valor.
Que ser un buen maestro - no valor.
Criar hijos amables y educados no es una virtud.
Vivir la vida honestamente, con dignidad y en abundancia no es valor.
Y si murió en la guerra, sin duda un héroe.
Incluso si la guerra es criminal y mueres en el proceso de robar una lavadora, sigues siendo un héroe.
Además, la muerte en la guerra es una indulgencia: aunque hayas sido un bastardo en vida, la muerte por la Patria perdona todos los pecados.
Millones creen en ello.

Razón tres.
El régimen de Putin ha estado dividiendo a la gente durante muchos años.
El régimen necesita esto para construir una sociedad vertical.
Donde los de abajo dependen de los de arriba.
Y si es así, entonces no se necesitan lazos horizontales; de todos modos, la única esperanza es el "gran Putin".
Como resultado, las personas dejan de necesitarse, de cuidarse, de pensar en los demás.
Los lazos emocionales entre las personas son muy débiles.
Incluso entre parientes cercanos.

Finalmente, la cuarta razón.
La vida de la mayoría de los rusos no es prometedora.
Hasta un bebé sabe que no hay ascensores sociales en el país.
En la gran mayoría de los casos, la vida de un ruso común encaja completamente en la fórmula "nació - sufrió - murió".
En estas condiciones, la guerra es una oportunidad.
Para aquellos que van a la guerra: la oportunidad de hacer una carrera y enriquecerse a expensas del botín.
Para los que se quedan, la misma oportunidad de enriquecerse y cambiar de vida gracias a los pagos por los fallecidos.
Esta oportunidad supera la vida humana.
Pues el hijo o el marido se fue a pelear, pues lo mataron.
Así que no estuvo cerca durante su vida. Tal vez bebió y golpeó a su esposa o a su madre, lo habitual.
Y aquí - 7 millones.
Por supuesto que son más importantes.
Para un ruso común, 7 millones son ganancias por 20 o 30 años de esa misma vida sin esperanza.

Hay una anécdota.
Satanás se le apareció a un hombre muy pobre con muchos hijos y le ofreció un trato: te harás rico, pero todos tus hijos morirán.
Y el hombre pensó: me haré rico, pero mis hijos morirán... entonces, ¿dónde está el truco?
Así es como muchos millones de rusos ven la vida ahora.
Es hora de entender.
Las oportunidades y las perspectivas son más importantes que la estabilidad.
El individuo es más importante que el estado.
Vivir es más importante que morir, incluso morir por la Patria.
El país estará bien sin Putin, pero no sin la gente que vive en este país.





__





Thread by prof_preobr: Обществу безразлична гибел... - PingThread


Обществу безразлична гибель десятков тысяч российских солдат на войне. Матери глухи к страданиям и смертям своих сыновей. Трупы наших солдат никому не нужны. Многие поражены этими фактами. Объясняю, почему это так в нашем обществе. Тред. Ретвит приветствуется.



pingthread.com


----------



## Fiallo (29 May 2022)

Para la izquierda tankie comspiranoica´pro -plastilina los judíos sionistas son tan nazis como los alemanes


----------



## JAGGER (29 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esto se ha comentado? Ahora te puedes enrolar en la invasión del enano asesino hasta una edad de 65 años. En Rusia eso es poco menos que la vejez y derroición absoluta



Está desesperado. Salvo que sea una ley "inclusive".


----------



## Feriri88 (29 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> el daily mail, periodico famoso por publicar noticias cada 15 dias del inminente colapso de la UE , llevan asi 30 años,,,




en The Express son diarias


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 May 2022)

La corrup*Z*ión en Rusia y sus efectos en *inglés*.


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está desesperado. Salvo que sea una ley "inclusive".



Menudo careto, está derruido el hijo de puta enano.


----------



## favelados (29 May 2022)

10 o 15 km en diez dias especialmente los primeros dias...

Avanzar han avanzado

De hecho han conquistado unas posiciones altas desde las que pueden apoyar el avance con su artilleria 


Pero no parece que estén aprovechando bien esa ventaja..

Pueden haber pagado tb un precio muy caro a cambio de esas posiciones

Se puede decir que los rusos han intercambiado vehículos de los que no andaban sobrados a cambio de posiciones para la artillería..

Largo hilo dedicado a responder esa pregunta..

Se están quedando los rusos muy justitos de tanques y blindados?


----------



## JAGGER (29 May 2022)

Desde el primer día se dijo que aún ganando, lo que todavía no hizo, Rusia perdía. 
Igual para Putin una victoria pírrica es un éxito, porque en lo humano y en lo económico el costo lo paga el pueblo y él se queda con los laureles.


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 May 2022)

Un Browning M2HB de la 1ª Brigada de Tanques de Ucrania, recibido como parte de la ayuda militar extranjera. 
Un detalle sutil pero importante: está cargado con munición española del 50 API(-T). España donó más de un millón de cartuchos, que se utilizan activamente en el frente.


----------



## Orífero (29 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Buen hilo de tw, los rusos estarán mas educados pero siguen anclados en costumbres ancestrales donde la vida no vale nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En nuestras sociedades la vida es tan valiosa, que llegan los jefes y dicen "sobra gente así que venga, a pincharse" y la mayoría se pincha y ya está.


----------



## Alpharius (29 May 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> En nuestras sociedades la vida es tan valiosa, que llegan los jefes y dicen "sobra gente así que venga, a pincharse" y la mayoría se pincha y ya está.



¿Y qué tiene eso que ver? Qué pasa, ¿que en Rusia no se ha pinchado nadie?


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 May 2022)

Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

*EY.. MIS DIES POR QUE CON LO QUE LES QUEDA HACE LO QUE PUEDEN

Y ADEMAS LE DAN ESTILO AL LADO. LO MISMO PARA EL BANDO RUSO CON LOS CARRICOCHES ESOS QUE SALIAN*

*LAS TROPAS UCRANIANS CON UN LADA TUNEAO DE CAMO *






The Armed Forces of Ukraine have obvious problems with standard equipment.
68.8K views15:05
__​ 
_ 
_


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 May 2022)

https://www.preferente.com/noticias...-boeing-y-airbus-rusos-en-el-pais-318496.html

China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país


The Masterplan


----------



## favelados (29 May 2022)

El Tío Vladimiro te necesita!

Apúntate al Ejército Dimitri!

En las calles de San Petersburgo


----------



## Covaleda (29 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El fabricante japonés de modelos de plástico Tamiya presenta la serie de figuras del 'invasor ruso'



No han cambiado mucho las costumbres. En el 45 hicieron lo mismo en Alemania.


----------



## Nicors (29 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
> 
> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país
> 
> ...



China es aliada?


----------



## gargamelix (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.



Pero esto es de hace días, después de ese programa han estado hablando él, Macrón y Putin he leído que durante 80 minutos. Ojo que 80 minutos de videoconferencia son muchos minutos para la mierda de nota de prensa que han dado al menos en Alemania.

Ahí han hablado cosas y a saber qué cosas.


----------



## Trovador (29 May 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (29 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero esto es de hace días, después de ese programa han estado hablando él, Macrón y Putin he leído que durante 80 minutos. Ojo que 80 minutos de videoconferencia son muchos minutos para la mierda de nota de prensa que han dado al menos en Alemania.
> 
> Ahí han hablado cosas y a saber qué cosas.



Ya. De Scholtz no sé mucho, a Macron lo sufro en mis carnes y no me fío ni un pelo de él.
Pero es mejor que cosas así se difundan. Aunque sólo sea un programe mierder de la televisión son la voz de su amo. Que se sepa con quién estamos tratando.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.



Está desatado, vaya arenga.


----------



## gargamelix (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Ya. De Scholtz no sé mucho, a Macron lo sufro en mis carnes y no me fío ni un pelo de él.
> Pero es mejor que cosas así se difundan. Aunque sólo sea un programe mierder de la televisión son la voz de su amo. Que se sepa con quién estamos tratando.



Los cortes esos de la TV rusa pueden abrir los ojos a muchos que creen que tanta chifladura no es posible. Eso sí.

Scholz ganó imitando a Merkel hasta en los gestos, algo obsceno. El problema es su partido, el SPD que tiene muchos vínculos económicos con Putin. Políticamente son socialdemócratas es decir nada que ver, pero los chanchullos sí que están.

Yo lo de Scholz y Macron lo veo muy excesivo negando la realidad. Putin ha emprendido un camino sin vuelta atrás, sólo se pueden dilatar las cosas en el tiempo y no hay ninguna garantía que solucionarlas más adelante sea mejor, más bien puede ser todo lo contrario: una Rusia más radicalizada, más armada y con un sucesor de Putin más violento aún.


----------



## Papa_Frita (29 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los cortes esos de la TV rusa pueden abrir los ojos a muchos que creen que tanta chifladura no es posible. Eso sí.
> 
> Scholz ganó imitando a Merkel hasta en los gestos, algo obsceno. El problema es su partido, el SPD que tiene muchos vínculos económicos con Putin. Políticamente son socialdemócratas es decir nada que ver, pero los chanchullos sí que están.
> 
> Yo lo de Scholz y Macron lo veo muy excesivo negando la realidad. Putin ha emprendido un camino sin vuelta atrás, sólo se pueden dilatar las cosas en el tiempo y no hay ninguna garantía que solucionarlas más adelante sea mejor, más bien puede ser todo lo contrario: una Rusia más radicalizada, más armada y con un sucesor de Putin más violento aún.



Francia tiene muchas empresas que siguen operando en Rusia: Total, Société Générale, EDF, Vinci, Engie, Véolia, Leroy-Merlin, Auchan....
Poderoso caballero es don dinero.


----------



## EGO (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.



Saben que no pueden ganar.


ñiñiñiñiñ ej ke nosotroh somoh una potensia nucelar.....


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.



El chiringuito de nukones


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> China es aliada?



China empieza a oler sangre.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que es
> 
> Que es todo campo ..muy difícil saber si los rusos están realmente shi



 créeme, se puede saber, e incluso contar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> créeme, se puede saber, e incluso contar.



Videos de hoy..mucho campo y parcelas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Esos vehículos parecen los uro vamtac españoles. No lo serán, habiendo comunistas en nuestro gobierno.



Joder qué huevos tienes!


----------



## ELVR (29 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Esos vehículos parecen los uro vamtac españoles. No lo serán, habiendo comunistas en nuestro gobierno.



Hombre, enviarse se enviaron unos cuantos. No sabría decir si son los del video. Eso sí, los Aníbal que también llegaron a Ucrania mejor que los dejen como trofeo a los rusos.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe on fire con Scholtz. Espero que tome nota.





Pero estos gilipollas se Dan cuenta que NO son el único país con armas nuclares?

Cómo amenazar a un país con armas nucleares dice

Amenazando a Europa que tiene dos países con potencia nuclear. Francia y UK

Les reduciremos a cenizas
Ya lo hicisteis en el 45
En el 55 ya os superaban económicamente


----------



## favelados (29 May 2022)

Armas pesadas enviadas por los vecinos polacos (barbas a remojar)



El último envío de Alemania fue en Marzo, desde entonces han cortado el grifo

Listado completo en Oryx








Answering The Call: Heavy Weaponry Supplied To Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (29 May 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La corrup*Z*ión en Rusia y sus efectos en *inglés*.




doy fe, la unica vez que trabaje para un proyecto comprado por una empresa rusa con contratoa con el ejercito exigieron poner que costaba 5M en vez de 3 para quedarse los conseguidores la diferencia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Videos de hoy..mucho campo y parcelas



Joder, a ver si te explicas de una puñetera vez, pareces un crío. No se te entiende una mierda.
Has pasado a la lista de futuros del ignore.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)




----------



## Trovador (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

no estaria mal un inhibidor chusquero de señales para dejar ko a los drones


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
> 
> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país
> 
> ...



CHINA EZ EL MAYOR HALIADO DE POOTIN!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder, a ver si te explicas de una puñetera vez, pareces un crío. No se te entiende una mierda.
> Has pasado a la lista de futuros del ignore.



Anda y vete a cagar


----------



## Covaleda (30 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Patos para los Instalazas.
Que no pare la fiesta.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 May 2022)

A los buenos días.

La colecta que hicieron los lituanos ha finalizado. En 3 días han conseguido el dinero suficiente vía crowfunding para comprar un Bayraktar a los ucros, IMPRESIONANTE. Puse el enlace aquí. Si alguno más participó, gracias.


----------



## neutral295 (30 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Francia esta del lado de Putin no ha demostrado otra cosa en meses, fue Francia y Alemania quienes le pidieron a Ucrania que cediera el Dombass en el 2015 cosa que nunca se comenta.
> Los éxitos hasta el momento menores de los orcorrusos en el Dombass se deben mas al retardo de armamento pesado por parte de USA, USA no ha metido armas a saco, Putin mete a saco todo y lo pierde al mayor lo de la masacre de blindados cruzando el rió fue insano y aun así sigue metiendo usando fuerza bruta para medio avanzar ahí



Y EEUU está del lado de venta de armas en su propio país para ir matando niños en los colegios, no entiendo como puedes apoyar el capitalismo radical yanqui. Además los yanquis son unos cobardes, no tienen pelotas a enviar a su ejercito para librar la Ucrania nazi de Zelensky, jaja. Alemania y Francia no son tan rastrero y chorizo como el gobierno proyanqui que tenemos en España. Francia y Alemania mira por sus ciudadanos para que la inflación no se les dispare con el petróleo y gas de EEUU, los mayores ladrones del planeta. ¿Por qué no sacas el mapa donde tiene Putin sus submarinos nucleares en la costa de EEUU, preparados para un ataque nuclear contra los yanquis?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



oKupación y limpieza étnica, porque se están ensañando con infraestructura civil, fábricas, etc. Si la gente no tiene trabajo ni casa pues se tienen que marchar forzosamente. Cómo se puede ser tan cínico y tan desgraciado.


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Continua la operación lavadora

Popasna, calle Auxilio. los rusos están realizando una operación para liberarlos de las lavadoras.


----------



## Chaini (30 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
> 
> China prohíbe los Boeing y Airbus rusos en el país
> 
> ...



¿Recuerdas que Putin, al principio de la guerra firmo una ley de aplicación inmediata, por la cual todos los aviones alquilados por las aerolíneas rusas pasan a ser propiedad de Rusia? Putina robo casi 600 aviones (una pasta gansa) a compañías occidentales, algunas eran propiedad de BANCOS CHINOS.


Como dice una amiga: "Sin malos rollos, todo con amor y cariño"


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Continua la operación lavadora
> 
> Popasna, calle Auxilio. los rusos están realizando una operación para liberarlos de las lavadoras.



Como es bien sabido, la tropa rusa procede en su mayoría de zonas subdesarrolladas, pero es que hay más: muchos de los oficiales son relativamente pobres, incluso con deudas, no tienen ni propiedades a su nombre. Un ejército de muertos de hambre que matan y roban a inocentes, esa es la pura verdad.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano aguanta en Severodonetsk.


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 May 2022)

Por Jerson estan pasando cositas.



Parece que por el sur los rusos no han rotado las unidades que había allí y se cree que andan con poca capacidad de combate.


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> China empieza a oler sangre.




Lo comente hace 3 meses cuando empezo la invasion y los follaputines se pajeaban con la idea de la "alianza ruso-china" que dominaria al mundo y derrotaria a la OTAN...

China lo que quiere es mantener el status quo, acceso facil y barato a materias primas y venderle producto terminado a occidente, sin esas ventas no necesita las materias primas

Rusia le prometio una invasion facil, que occidente protestaria y se quejaria pero al final se impondria la "Realpolitik" como con la invasion de crimea y tras unas sanciones de cara a la galeria, todo volveria a su cauce

Y aqui estamos, 90 dias mas tarde, la guerra que no iba a durar mas de 72 horas, la ventana de oportunidad perdida, rusia convertida en un paria, su poderio militar desgastado y su prestigio por los suelos, mendigando apoyos y clientes

Esta en la situacion del pepito hipotecado hasta las cachas, con porsche cayenne y muebles de diseño, palmando pasta por todos lados y cada vez mas desesperado

Y china es el fondo buitre que viene a comprar el piso con una rebaja del 40%. Y si dice que no, la siguiente oferta sera una rebaja del 50%

Solo tiene sentarse a esperar sin mojarse


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Presunto atentado con coche bomba en el centro de Melitopol, cerca de la plaza central y el edificio administrativo de la ciudad ocupada por los rusos. Tres heridos. La administración del oblast de Zaporizhzhya dice que la explosión fue obra de partisanos ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Me recuerda a esos floreros que dicen querer escapar de 1984 en los brazos de Putin a lomos de un oso volador.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

A los de los cuerpos especiales rusos los estan haciendo papilla, imagino que por el mal uso que estan haciendo los rusos de ellos y el uso como tropas de primera linea

jEl ejército ucraniano afirma que el comandante del segundo batallón del 104º Regimiento de Asalto Aéreo de la VDV, el teniente coronel Alexander Dosyagaev, fue asesinado en Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

MANPADS Mistral de fabricación francesa desplegados por la 3.ª Brigada de Tanques Separados de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Una fuente de inteligencia rusa ha dicho que el presidente Vladimir #Putin tiene una “forma grave de cáncer que progresa rápidamente” y que sus “extremidades tiemblan incontrolablemente”, informó un diario del Reino Unido.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

7 muertos, 9 heridos, supuestamente de la 98.ª división de VDV en un ataque contra Vorobzha, región de Kursk, el 26 de mayo. También en este hilo, 6 guardias fronterizos de Rusia fueron asesinados en la región de Bryansk hace uno o dos días.


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una fuente de inteligencia rusa ha dicho que el presidente Vladimir #Putin tiene una “forma grave de cáncer que progresa rápidamente” y que sus “extremidades tiemblan incontrolablemente”, informó un diario del Reino Unido.



Al parecer los medicos le han dicho al Putin que le quedan 2 o 3 años como mucho (que cuando los medicos empiezan a dar plazos, malo) y que se esta quedando ciego

El tema sera ver como y cuanto se deteriora y lo que le van a hacer. Joder, al Franco lo mantuvieron vivo un año a base de ensañamiento medico, y desde el 1975 la ciencia ha avanzado un monton. Al final acabara como todos los dictadores sovieticos, una cabeza visible pero sin control


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Parece que hay muchas tumbas recientes en Ulyanovsk, sede de la 31.ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de la Guardia. La bandera VDV se puede ver en las fotos. Estuvieron involucrados en el aeropuerto de Hostomel el 24 de febrero.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pero estos gilipollas se Dan cuenta que NO son el único país con armas nuclares?
> 
> Cómo amenazar a un país con armas nucleares dice
> 
> ...



Es que los Alemanes cometen un grave error insisten en jugar el papel que Putin desea (Palomas) - Alemania llamando a bajar las tensiones a negociar a buscar la paz tiene el efecto que orcorrusos ganen confianza demandando mas de occidente, una conducta conciliadora con esos criminales solo hace que se tornen mas agresivos, insoportables y prepotentes, en cambio a Polonia no le hablan así porque Polonia mantiene siempre una linea dura, esos payasos de la TV rusa a Polonia le tienen mas respeto porque se da a respetar. Maduro a España le habla de una manera irrespetuosa, en cambio a USA le hablan ya con mas respeto porque USA si le ha hecho bastante daño a su economía, eso es usual en las dictaduras bananeras, y mucho mas aun en los rusos unos sujetos totalmente maniáticos, enfermos de odio hacia los ucranianos promoviendo genocidios.

Los Alemanes no quieren cooperar se prestan al show criminal del calvo enano genocida elevando el estatus del carnicero una y otra vez haciendo que una Rusia claramente débil y patética se ponga como poderosa, ellos no deben hablar nada con Putin deben dejar de comprarle el petroleo, le deben comprar a Iran, Argelia, Maduro a quien sea pero no a los orcorrusos, deben cortar todo contacto con los rusos, no lo quieren hacer, eso que hacen, ellos deciden financiar la guerra de Putin comprándoles gas / petroleo y de paso les amenazan con su TV cutre de mierda controlada

Alemania / Francia me tienen cabreado tienen meses siendo los gestores personales de un sujeto con mentalidad Genocida no es muy diferente a Hitler, con la diferencia que Hitler no tenia nukes.


*Que lo digan de una puta vez "Apoyamos a Putin, nos mola el calvo enano montado en el oso vamos a seguir financiando su guerra" *para saber donde se esta parado








*GRANDE KASPAROV*


No creo que Scholz, Macron y Draghi quieran que gane Putin, no exactamente. Pero tienen miedo de que Ucrania gane y el mundo cambie, de volverse menos relevante. Una nueva estructura de seguridad europea no los verá como líderes después de su apaciguamiento.


La complaciente vieja guardia de Europa occidental quiere seguir teniendo las dos cosas. Reivindican la superioridad moral y la postura sobre los derechos humanos mientras financian el estado policial de Putin y la maquinaria de guerra que ahora está masacrando a los ucranianos.


Ahora tienen que elegir un bando. Pretenden que pueden ser pacificadores con el mal y conciliadores con los criminales de guerra. No. Solo hay honor en ayudar a los ucranianos que luchan por ellos, no hay honor en ayudar a enterrarlos más tarde.



NO SE PUEDE AVANZAR EN EL PLANO MILITAR SI EN EL DIPLOMATICO, ECONOMICO Y POLITICO SI TUS "ALIADOS" ESTAN COLABORANDO Y FINANCIANDO AL ENEMIGO.


Menos mal que a la hora de la verdad es solo USA / UK quienes ganan las guerras mundiales.


--------------------

*Seguimos con los mapas de la wuerra*







@McNulty @Demi Grante @Hispachad @HDR @alnitak @Zhukov @Jubilación a los 80 @Insurgent @luisgarciaredondo @Insurgent @arriondas @capitán almeida @Tierra Azul 


@alas97 @Patatas bravas @Decimus

Como va lo de Kherson hay pequeños avances Ucranianos en la zona, coloco lo que han tomado en azul 29 55 22







En la región de Kherson, una ofensiva ucraniana avanzó 9 km en dirección a Beryslav. Las defensas rusas a lo largo del río Inhulets en Davydiv Brid colapsaron. Los Rusfascistas se han retirado a Bruskyns'ke.
https://twitter.com/mhmck/status/1531092297391255554



La ofensiva no es Bagration, Urano, Saturno ni pequeño saturno digamos que es Planeta Principito pero bueno ahí va y han ganado terreno (Los rusos han mostrado fotos de cadáveres de soldados Ucranianos en la zona) en Siria / Yemen vi muchas situaciones similares - En realidad no es una ofensiva como tal son pequeñas acciones tácticas en el modelo de guerra Mosaico es una táctica originalmente de de Iran aplicada en Yemen nose si los Ucranianos la han copiado o son los propios Americanos quienes la analizaron y se la transfirieron a los Ucranianos


Otra fuente mas reciente 30 5 22

#Kherson Eje: #Ukrainian las tropas han lanzado un contraataque a 40 mi/65 km al NE de #Kherson Ciudad con el objetivo declarado de destruir #Russian las líneas de suministro al N. #Ukraine ha capturado Davydiv Brid y ha ganado terreno y posiblemente control total en Lozove, Bilohirka y Andriivka.



Más detalles sobre la contraofensiva de Kherson Las tropas ucranianas lanzaron una contraofensiva a través del río Ingulets en dirección a Bruskynsky, también las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan hacia el oeste hacia Bilohirka y Lozovo. Se están librando feroces batallas en los asentamiento


El ejercito Ucraniano reporta que los orconazis están usando en Kherson tanques T-62 (Usar tanques en la defensa es menos complejo que el la ofensiva) así que el T-62 en teoría cumple su labor pero que hayan recurrido a su uso es un claro indicativo que los T-72/80/90 han sido sustancialmente reducidos USA dijo que pueden ser hasta 1000+ tanques Orconazis reventados (Evidencia visual de casi 800) estos tanques perdidos (T-72 / T-80) no son chatarra han sido actualizados para la guerra moderna con componentes franceses y alemanes osea es el chasis de un T-72 pero han sido totalmente modernizados la parte de comunicaciones es de Alemania Siemens (Según un militar Español) y las ópticas son de Francia (Empresa Thales) + componentes de Aliexpress

Los T-62 que están usando ahora han sido ligeramente modernizados con tecnología barata de Aliexpress pero no les quedan muchos tampoco los han enviado a Libia y Siria


Otro dato que acabo de averiguar según fuentes rusas la Fuerza Aérea Orconazi es tan cutre que usa para sus comunicaciones equipos de aliexpress con cifrado muy débil esta es una de las razones de su escasa efectividad

La fuerza aérea Ucraniana esta activa volando a baja altura atacando posiciones de los orconazis esta jugando un papel cada vez mayor o siempre lo jugo solo que al inicio no mostraron ninguna de sus acciones por motivos de seguridad


En el Dombass orcorrusos perdieron la localidad de Komyshuvakha el día 28 5 22





otro pequeño contra ataque exitoso de los Ucranianos que impide por el momento que los orconazis lleguen a la carretera, los orconazis pareciera que han perdido impulso ellos aguantan de 3 a 5 días de ofensiva continua después necesitan una pausa operacional, en las próximas horas deberían recuperar fuerzas o les sucede lo mismo que en Izyum


El asalto en Severodonetsk no esta saliendo muy bien agarraron a 2 orconazis uno con sobre peso hay mas muertos


Los refuerzos de los que hablo @Zhukov mas mahometanos van reforzar a la horda de lata orconazi estos se ven mas pacos que los anteriores


Orconazis dañan estación de energía solar de Kharkov


Revientan otra lata orconazi y creo que los Dymitrs se salvaron vieron el Drone es en Zaporiyia donde se reporto hace unos días avances menores de los Ucranianos
https://twitter.com/nexta_tv/status/1531114460273942528

Luego hago un análisis mas extenso de Severodonetsk lo iba a hacer hoy doy unos adelantos la ciudad puede caer , pero no es Mariupol (La cual di por perdida desde el inicio) , en Mariupol enfrentaban en su mayoría a civiles armados con poco entrenamiento militar (Azov) sumaban 3500 lo de 20mil es mentira de los pro rusitos , en Severodonetsk enfrentan a militares y la ciudad esta bajo el alcance de fuego de la artillería Ucraniana, aparte de eso los Ucranianos están ya preparados, la defensa de Mariupol fue claramente improvisada no planificada




neutral295 dijo:


> no entiendo como puedes apoyar el capitalismo radical yanqui. Además los yanquis son unos cobardes, no tienen pelotas a enviar a su ejercito para librar la Ucrania nazi de Zelensky, jaja. Alemania y Francia no son tan rastrero y chorizo como el gobierno proyanqui que tenemos en España.



Hay ya chamo no ladilles con eso otra vez estoy concentrado en mis mapas


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

*Las tropas del «ejército privado» de Putin que se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «Exigimos la retirada inmediata»*
*Miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus tareas asignadas en la invasión*

Los miembros de la *Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia*, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus asignaciones en la campaña militar del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania.

El Rosgvardia ha sido* descrita como el «ejército privado» de Putin*, pero un gran grupo de miembros de la guardia nacional fueron despedidos después de que rechazaron las órdenes de luchar en Ucrania. Un tribunal militar en la república sureña rusa de Kabardino-Balkaria evaluó el miércoles pasado que el despido de 115 miembros del servicio estaba justificado después de que apelaron la decisión, informó 'The Moscow Times' citando a AFP.

La sentencia judicial determinó que las tropas tomaron su decisión «arbitrariamente» al *«negarse a realizar una tarea oficial»*, según informó 'The Guardian'.

De acuerdo con informes publicados, las tropas, una fuerza nacional separada del ejército ruso, optaron por regresar a su base en Rusia.

Aunque los rusos parecen apoyar en gran medida las acciones de Putin contra Ucrania, ha habido señales de descontento y oposición desde el comienzo de la invasión. En los primeros días de la guerra, las autoridades rusas arrestaron a miles de manifestantes contra la guerra en todo el país. Algunos legisladores y miembros de la élite rusa también se opusieron públicamente al ataque a Ucrania.

La semana pasada, los medios rusos informaron que durante una reunión de la Asamblea Legislativa de Primorsky Krai de Rusia en el extremo este del país, un miembro de la facción del Partido Comunista de la nación, Leonid Vasyukevich, hizo un llamamiento a Putin para detener la guerra y para retirar sus tropas de la nación de Europa del Este.

«Entendemos que si no se detiene la operación militar, habrá aún más huérfanos en nuestro país», dijo Vasyukevich. «Durante la operación militar, jóvenes que podrían traer un gran beneficio a nuestro país mueren y quedan discapacitados. *Exigimos la retirada inmediata de las tropas de la Federación Rusa*». Vasyukevich y un colega, Gennady Shulga, fueron escoltados fuera de la reunión. Además, se les negó el derecho al voto durante la sesión.









Las tropas del «ejército privado» de Putin que se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «Exigimos la retirada inmediata»


Miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus tareas asignadas en la invasión



www.abc.es


----------



## neutral295 (30 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hay ya chamo no ladilles con eso otra vez estoy concentrado en mis mapas



Solo sacas que corruptos!!!!, menuda vida de enfermo sobre el dinero llevas. Si estuvieras viviendo en EEUU te habrías metido un 1 tiro en la boca por ser un perdedor y fracasado, no has cumplido con el sueño americano.


----------



## ELVR (30 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Al parecer los medicos le han dicho al Putin que le quedan 2 o 3 años como mucho (que cuando los medicos empiezan a dar plazos, malo) y que se esta quedando ciego
> 
> El tema sera ver como y cuanto se deteriora y lo que le van a hacer. Joder, al Franco lo mantuvieron vivo un año a base de ensañamiento medico, y desde el 1975 la ciencia ha avanzado un monton. Al final acabara como todos los dictadores sovieticos, una cabeza visible pero sin control



Se suele olvidar que entre el viejo Bresniev y el "joven" Gorbachov hubo un par de dirigentes también de la 3a edad. Es decir que con una crisis económico-social y con una guerra caliente y otra fría de fondo, les tocó a los soviéticos ser gobernados durante años por una sucesión de yayos aparatchnicks un tanto terminales.


----------



## MAUSER (30 May 2022)

La verdad es que no puedo entrar en el hilo Guerra en Ucrania XVII sin mosquearme, 
está lleno de gentuza follarusa, queriendo que destruyan a su país, a su familia y a ellos mismos, siempre que sean los rusos. Estoy a poco de ignorar el hilo.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hacen retroceder a las tropas rusas de la carretera principal Lysychansk-Bakhmut


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Parece que la logistica rusa sigue siendo una mierda

MSTA SPG ruso abandonado, sur de Ucrania


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que la logistica rusa sigue siendo una mierda
> 
> MSTA SPG ruso abandonado, sur de Ucrania



¿Abandonado de prisa y corriendo sin llevarse ni la ametralladora?


----------



## Feriri88 (30 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> La verdad es que no puedo entrar en el hilo Guerra en Ucrania XVII sin mosquearme,
> está lleno de gentuza follarusa, queriendo que destruyan a su país, a su familia y a ellos mismos, siempre que sean los rusos. Estoy a poco de ignorar el hilo.




Hay paginas que me sale UN comentario


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> ¿Abandonado de prisa y corriendo sin llevarse ni la ametralladora?



Pues he visto cosas peores como t90 abandonados por no tener gasofa


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Las tropas del «ejército privado» de Putin que se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «Exigimos la retirada inmediata»*
> *Miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus tareas asignadas en la invasión*
> 
> Los miembros de la *Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia*, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus asignaciones en la campaña militar del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania.
> ...



Es que una cosa es ser la guardia pretoriana del cesar, entrar por recomendacion, curro tranquilo, lo unico que se les pide es reprimir a una poblacion sumisa e indefensa, relativamente bien pagados, carta libre para sus chanchullos y corruptelas...

Y otra cosa es que los manden a pegar barrigazos a ucrania bajo fuego enemigo, con muchas papeletas para dejarse la vida o una extremidad y quedar lisiado de por vida

Eso no es el negocio que firmaron, lo que firmaron fue mantener al dictador en el poder a cambio de las migajas del sistema, no morir por sus ensoñaciones imperialistas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

ok, la ofensiva en popasna se encuentra estancada haciendo honor al hilo


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron el río Inhulets y ahora están ampliando la cabeza de puente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (30 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Para la semana que viene, según este tweet:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

El palanganato orco dice que fueron destruidos; se desinforman a ellos mismos.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron el río Inhulets y ahora están ampliando la cabeza de puente.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

#Russia enviados a Ucrania como voluntarios de los convictos de Chechenia cuya sentencia aún no había expirado. De los 953 voluntarios que partieron de Chechenia para #Ukraine , 101 tienen "un pasado y presente criminal".


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Reino Unido dice que Rusia sufre pérdidas devastadoras entre los oficiales de menor rango









UK says Russia suffers devastating losses among lower ranked officers


The loss of younger officers was likely to exacerbate Russia's problems in modernising its military command and control. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Obtuvimos una imagen de un misterioso UAV VTOL, supuestamente utilizado por el ejército ucraniano. Si bien la identificación precisa es un misterio, tiene características que son muy similares a la extremadamente rara munición merodeadora PHOLOS desarrollada por Overwatch Aerospace y Ascent Aerosystem


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Las primeras imagenes ucranianas con los vehículos blindados de la clase Wolfhound 6x6 MRAP de los británicos. Varios tipos de vehículos, el Reino Unido proporcionaría 80 vehiculos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Las tropas rusas están reponiendo suministros de municiones, combustible y lubricantes para los próximos intentos de vadear el río Siverskyi Donets en el óblast de Luhansk después de nueve intentos, informa el @GeneralStaffUA . El 22 de mayo, el Ministerio del Interior informó que impidió el último intento.

Los rusos son animales de costumbres


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

La contraofensiva del ejército ucraniano en el frente de Kherson ha tenido éxito. Múltiples brechas en el frente ruso. Con suerte, esto llevará a los rusos a retroceder hasta Dnepr.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ahora tienen que elegir un bando. Pretenden que pueden ser pacificadores con el mal y conciliadores con los criminales de guerra. No. Solo hay honor en ayudar a los ucranianos que luchan por ellos, no hay honor en ayudar a enterrarlos más tarde.



En todas las guerras, por desgracia, está el bando de los calculadores. En el caso de la invasión de Ucrania están calculando cuánto hay que armar a Ucrania para que no se venga abajo pero a la vez para que no derrote contundentemente a Putín y su horda de asesinos y ladrones. Cuando llegue el inevitable momento del estancamiento, entonces Macrón y Scholz aparecerán como los únicos que pueden desatascar el "conflicto", que obviamente no podrá ser resuelto con las armas.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Los Zuzana 2 eslovacos de 155 mm (¿qué nombre, eh?) se transferirán a Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La contraofensiva del ejército ucraniano en el frente de Kherson ha tenido éxito. Múltiples brechas en el frente ruso. Con suerte, esto llevará a los rusos a retroceder hasta Dnepr.



Los del flanco este espero que sepan nadar. Le va a hacer falta para escapar de la bolsa.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los del flanco este espero que sepan nadar. Le va a hacer falta para escapar de la bolsa.



Si las unidades rusas entran en pánico al sentirse copadas puede ser un efecto dominó...


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si las unidades rusas entran en pánico al sentirse copadas puede ser un efecto dominó...



Los ucros al tener de su lado toda la intel americana y británica usan bien las pocas balas que tienen. En RRSS, muchas cuentas que siguen la zona de Jerson llevan comentado que era bastante difícil una ofensiva por varios motivos. Falta de personal, falta de armas pesadas y un terreno que no favorece al atacante. Quizás esa aparente dificultad es la que ha llevado a tomar la decisión de hacer algo en esa zona y pillar desprevenidos a los rusos, aunque estos llevan fortificando la zona desde hace tiempo ya, por lo que algo se debían oler.

A priori, la operación tiene su sentido, avanzar hasta el Dnieper y que el río haga de barrera natural contra las fuerzas rusas. Disminuyes los km de frente y te puedes centrar en Zaporiyia y Jerson para futuras ofensivas. Vamos a esperar y ver, pero tiene pinta de ser un pasito más para la liberación del sur.


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Otro "hexito" de Putin, mas OTAN y mas bases


“La OTAN ya no está obligada por compromisos anteriores de abstenerse de desplegar fuerzas en Europa del Este”, dijo el Dep. Secr. Dijo el general Mircea Geoană. Dice que Moscú anuló la Ley OTAN-Rusia de 1997 al atacar a la UA. ¡Bueno! ¡Es hora de bases permanentes en Europa Central y Oriental!


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> La verdad es que no puedo entrar en el hilo Guerra en Ucrania XVII sin mosquearme,
> está lleno de gentuza follarusa, queriendo que destruyan a su país, a su familia y a ellos mismos, siempre que sean los rusos. Estoy a poco de ignorar el hilo.



Haz como yo y pasa de entrar, la vida es muy corta para hacerse mala sangre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

Llega en un buen momento pues el orco tendrá que revisar a donde envia los criminales que reclute, en un momento en el que severodon lichianks estan comprometidos.

DE momento lo que esta pasando alli solo podran contenerlo reasignando tropas de la zona, lo que implica debilitar aqui para fortalecer alla y abrir nuevas posibilidades.

A ver si defmon sube imagenes del sentinel de fuego



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los ucros al tener de su lado toda la intel americana y británica usan bien las pocas balas que tienen. En RRSS, muchas cuentas que siguen la zona de Jerson llevan comentado que era bastante difícil una ofensiva por varios motivos. Falta de personal, falta de armas pesadas y un terreno que no favorece al atacante. Quizás esa aparente dificultad es la que ha llevado a tomar la decisión de hacer algo en esa zona y pillar desprevenidos a los rusos, aunque estos llevan fortificando la zona desde hace tiempo ya, por lo que algo se debían oler.
> 
> A priori, la operación tiene su sentido, avanzar hasta el Dnieper y que el río haga de barrera natural contra las fuerzas rusas. Disminuyes los km de frente y te puedes centrar en Zaporiyia y Jerson para futuras ofensivas. Vamos a esperar y ver, pero tiene pinta de ser un pasito más para la liberación del sur.


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Brutalsky nos muestra las aspiraciones de la clase media 


¿Cómo es la vida de la clase media en Rusia? ¿Qué haces para divertirte?






Complejo de condominios Lefortovo Park en Moscú. La clase media rusa vive en una jungla de hormigón ascendente brutalsky. Cada uno tiene un puñado de dólares, pero con las importaciones desterradas y los viajes cancelados al extranjero, se han vuelto inútiles, y con la demanda reducida tienen un valor en gran medida arbitrario.
La clase media es un estado mental. Los pobres no tienen nada que perder y viven el momento. Los ricos en connivencia con el gobierno aprueban leyes que se adaptan a sus intereses.
La clase media de Brutalsky Rusky está atrapada para siempre entre la espada y la pared, su supervivencia depende de la complacencia y de seguir servilmente la línea política oficial.
Siempre pensando en el futuro, logran que sus hijos se integren al estado y al statu quo desde una edad temprana.
Una familia desafortunada de tener una niña, maximiza su valor potencial arruinando su infancia con lecciones de patinaje artístico.





Una típica pista de patinaje cubierta ubicada en el noreste de Moscú. Las madres traen a sus hijas pequeñas después de que acaban de aprender a caminar para que sean entrenadas por entrenadores profesionales severos y serios.
Si el entrenador detecta talento, la madre disfrutará de los viajes a países extranjeros para comprar y tomar fotos mientras su hija hace giros y volteretas como un pequeño mono entrenado. Bueno, eso ya es pasado, y ¿quiénes son las personas de clase media para criticar la eterna sabiduría de las decisiones del presidente?





Los productos occidentales están siendo sustituidos lentamente por imitaciones locales, y ninguna persona de clase media se ha quejado jamás. Tienen miedo de sacudir el barco para no ahogarse junto con la tripulación.
Un resultado claro del patinaje artístico es el condicionamiento para obedecer ciegamente a una figura de autoridad. A los hombres rusos no les gustan las mujeres mocosas a menos que sean cantantes o actrices famosas, y la educación de las niñas es en gran parte una preparación para un matrimonio concertado de forma encubierta.
El patinaje artístico mantiene a las niñas en forma y, por lo tanto, atractivas para los hombres. En general, una mujer que practica patinaje artístico tiene matemáticamente más posibilidades de prestar dinero a un marido de clase media o, si tiene suerte, a uno rico.





Los hombres anglosajones llaman a las mujeres 'pájaros' y 'pollitos' despectivamente, mientras que para los hombres de habla rusa, sus mujeres son siempre 'novillas'.
Esto pone de relieve que una buena campesina tiene kilos de más para sobrevivir a los duros inviernos y de buena disposición, mientras que su pasividad arraigada implica un alto umbral para el abuso por parte del marido. Las clases medias y altas urbanas menosprecian los rasgos campesinos, y una mujer moderna y urbana debe ser activa, con forma de atleta, versada en trucos para deslumbrar a su hombre para que no se aburra de ella, mientras disciplinada en la obediencia para mantenerse. el lado bueno de su marido.
El deporte es la guerra. El matrimonio es la guerra. El entrenamiento de combate comienza a la edad de jardín de infantes.





A la izquierda está mi hija no vestida de negro. No es buena en el patinaje artístico. Por desgracia, no la entrené para un buen matrimonio. Soy un mal patriota de clase media.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

snihurivka no es donde han lanzado el ataque, es mas al norte por davidid, para cortar la T2207


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)




----------



## galapagano (30 May 2022)

Ahora si que si que los rusos estan perdidos, que tiemblen.


Ucrania subasta el trofeo de Eurovisión 2022 para comprar drones de guerra


*Kalush Orchestra*, el grupo que se hizo con la victoria en el *Festival de Eurovisión 2022* representando a Ucrania, ha decidido poner a la venta a modo de subasta el trofeo que ganaron hace tan solo dos semanas para *destinar todo el dinero que consiguiesen a la compra de drones de guerra*, utilizados por los militares contra la invasión rusa.

Han sido sus integrantes los que han comunicado la noticia a través de su página de Facebook oficial: *"¡sois increíbles! Agradecemos a todos y cada uno de vosotros por hacer donaciones en esta subasta y un especial agradecimiento al equipo Whitebit que compró el trofeo por 900.000 dólares y ahora son los propietarios reales de nuestro trofeo*".

*Whitebit* es una empresa dedicada a la tecnología de la información, y esos 900.000 dólares que han pagado a cambio del trofeo de *Eurovisión 2022* irán destinados a *la compra de tres drones PS-2* para combatir a las tropas rusas que invadieron Ucrania a finales de febrero.

Esta decisión no ha sido bien recibida por la mayoría de eurofans, que consideran que han echado a perder su victoria por la compra de material bélico, y *no han destinado esta cifra para ayuda humanitaria. *


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> En todas las guerras, por desgracia, está el bando de los calculadores. En el caso de la invasión de Ucrania están calculando cuánto hay que armar a Ucrania para que no se venga abajo pero a la vez para que no derrote contundentemente a Putín y su horda de asesinos y ladrones. Cuando llegue el inevitable momento del estancamiento, entonces Macrón y Scholz aparecerán como los únicos que pueden desatascar el "conflicto", que obviamente no podrá ser resuelto con las armas.



Aquí el general expone el problema de una manera bastante clara: los errores tácticos se pueden corregir, en cambio, los errores políticos-estratégicos no tienen solución


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Ahora si que si que los rusos estan perdidos, que tiemblen.
> 
> 
> Ucrania subasta el trofeo de Eurovisión 2022 para comprar drones de guerra
> ...



bueno eso te da para muchas balas de ak74,...


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky nos muestra las aspiraciones de la clase media
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo es la vida de la clase media en Rusia? ¿Qué haces para divertirte?
> ...



Para comprender una sociedad hay que verla en su conjunto, no solo la imagen que proyectan al exterior pero tambien las costumbres internas, como se relacionan, que hacen para divertirse, que se considera aceptable y que se considera tabu...

A veces la informacion se encuentra en los sitios mas insospechados, por ejemplo, el porno. La tematica porno mas comun es un buen indicador de por donde van los tiros en una sociedad

No hay mas que meterse en xvideos.com o porhub y ponerse a buscar videos rusos, eliminando las actrices profesionales que han emigrado a europa o estados unidos y centrandose en los videos "caseros" y vemos que las tematicas mas comunes son

- Tio que tiene deudas y "vende" a la novia al acreedor
-Videos de violaciones, normalmente tios mayores, profesores, soldados o familiares
-Videos de tematica sado duro, sobre todo spanking, latigazos... castigo fisico que deja marca
-Videos de "fiestas" donde las tias se emborrachan y acaban siendo violadas en grupo

En general los videos porno rusos son de lo mas chungo que se puede encontrar (sin meternos en sitios jodidos) y una constante es la del superior que trata a un subordinado como una mierda


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Para comprender una sociedad hay que verla en su conjunto, no solo la imagen que proyectan al exterior pero tambien las costumbres internas, como se relacionan, que hacen para divertirse, que se considera aceptable y que se considera tabu...
> 
> A veces la informacion se encuentra en los sitios mas insospechados, por ejemplo, el porno. La tematica porno mas comun es un buen indicador de por donde van los tiros en una sociedad
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes un ejemplo mas que demuestra las diferencias bestiales en nivel de vida dentro de la federación rusa y la desigualdad que existe
Donde el el ejercito es una salida para poder prosperar, es donde mas han reclutado


Los siberianos nativos y los caucásicos del norte* están enormemente sobrerrepresentados entre las bajas rusas en Ucrania. Considere estas estimaciones de la Free Buryatia Foundation. Parece que Rusia está lista para luchar hasta el último indígena, resolviendo dos problemas a la vez.


----------



## César Borgia (30 May 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (30 May 2022)

Buen artículo. Viene al hilo de los comentarios de Kissinger en el foro de Davos y la posibilidad de que Kiev ceda territorios a Rusia en una futura e hipotética negociación. La conclusión del autor es la misma que la mayoría de este hilo, ceder ahora es posponer un conflicto aún mayor a futuro. Las democracias occidentales ya estan "invertidas" en Ucrania y si no se consiguen objetivos beneficiosos para Kiev, a la larga lo pagaremos todos con mayor sufrimiento. Esta guerra va a ser larga y aunque se vean movimientos estos días en los frentes del Dombas y de Jerson, vamos a ir a un conflicto de desgaste bastante largo.









How long will the war last?


Henry Kissinger at Davos this week where he argued Ukraine should give up territory to end the war. If there is a single question put to me more than any other, it is ‘How long will this war last?’ – even more so than ‘Who will win?’ In practice the two questions are unavoidably connected. Both...




samf.substack.com


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Brutalsky aporta un dato interesante, el 31 de mayo, acaban la mayoría de los contratos de soldados y oficiales del ejército ruso
De ahí la desesperación por reclutar y aumentar la edad de reclutamiento

También dice: "nuestro faraón con casi certeza matará a unos pocos millones más con armas nucleares soviéticas y proclamará la victoria final" 
esperemos que eso solo sea un comentario y no se haga realidad.



¿Cómo se compara Putin con Stalin?


Stalin fue el primer líder nacional que exterminó a la población de Rusia a escala industrial. Los rusos por alguna razón, o más bien por la falta de ella, creen que Bandera era un tipo malo y Stalin es un héroe.
Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y los siguientes 14 años, el número de hombres soviéticos nacidos entre 1921 y 1923 se redujo a la mitad. Stalin usó a millones de hombres sanos para detener al ejército alemán mejor equipado y hacerlo retroceder. Sabía bien que los rusos perdonarían a su zar cualquier cosa excepto una guerra perdida.






La Gran Guerra Patriótica fue literalmente una confrontación de carne contra hierro. Los soldados soviéticos se arrojaron a los puestos de guardia excavados en hormigón, deteniendo brevemente la lluvia de balas de ametralladoras con sus cuerpos jóvenes para que sus camaradas pudieran avanzar.

Los soldados soviéticos usaron caballos para luchar contra los tanques alemanes. Después de los primeros meses de la Gran Guerra Patriótica, ante la insistencia del mariscal Zhukov, el número de divisiones de caballería en el Ejército Rojo aumentó de 13 a 82 en diciembre de 1941. Las memorias de la oficial médica Zinaida Korzh "Rostro de mujer", que presenciaron el ataque de la caballería, escribieron :


> Cuando la caballería entró en una avalancha, los circasianos revoloteando, los sables desplegados, los caballos roncando, y el caballo, cuando vuela, tiene tanta fuerza; y toda esta avalancha fue a tanques, artillería, fue como en una pesadilla. Y los fascistas, eran muchos, eran más, caminaban con ametralladoras, listos, caminaban al lado de los tanques, y no pudieron soportarlo, ya ven, no pudieron soportar esta avalancha.



Esta es una descripción de cómo la 13.ª división de Kuban atacó la artillería, los tanques y los morteros enemigos. El asalto a caballo tenía una milla de ancho. Los alemanes abrieron fuego demasiado tarde y no pudieron detener a todos los jinetes. Incluso la aviación no ayudó al enemigo. Los pilotos intentaron asustar a los caballos cosacos volando bajo sobre el suelo, pero no tuvieron éxito.

La caballería también jugó un papel importante en las batallas de Stalingrado. La división de caballería 81 fue completamente destruida por el cuerpo de tanques nazi del general Raus en la ciudad de Kotelnikovo.





Los soldados de caballería se sacrificaron para frenar el avance alemán sobre Stalingrado y evitar que ocuparan importantes cruces ferroviarios.
La caballería soviética hizo los mismos avances desesperados en el frente de Kursk en el verano de 1943. Debido a las enormes pérdidas, el comando soviético comenzó a crear unidades mecanizadas de caballería en las que la caballería y los tanques entremezclados lograron avances rápidos en los frentes.

Dicho grupo "perforó" el frente del ejército alemán sacrificando caballos y soldados de caballería, y luego amplió la brecha para que los tanques soviéticos pudieran pasar y afianzarse antes de que llegaran las reservas de la retaguardia enemiga. Esta táctica se utilizó ampliamente en el oeste de Ucrania.





El ejército de Putin también está combatiendo el hierro con la carne.


Una columna de 40 millas de largo de tanques militares, vehículos blindados, camiones y furgonetas de la Guardia Nacional se dirigió a Kyiv y gritó "¡hurra!" atacaron Bayraktars, Javelins y NLAW.






Todo un batallón del ejército ruso fue aniquilado en cuatro intentos de cruzar un río en el este de Ucrania. Los ataques de las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron más de 70 tanques y vehículos blindados de combate y mataron a unos 1.000 soldados.
En ORDLO, el ejército ruso está utilizando un método de cinta transportadora inventado en la Gran Guerra Patria: lanzar un batallón contra el ejército enemigo, eliminarlo, sacar a los sobrevivientes ilesos, luego rotar con el siguiente lote de carne de cañón, luego el siguiente uno, atacando así una docena de veces al día con el objetivo de que el ejército ucraniano se quede sin misiles y cohetes.
Putin se acobardó y no anunció una movilización general el Día de la Victoria y, como consecuencia, se quedó sin carne para tapar los cañones de las armas de alta tecnología Raytheon y Lockheed Martin. Todas las madres que estaban dispuestas a cambiar a sus hijos por una compensación de 5 millones de rublos han sido seleccionadas. Putin firmó una ley que permite a las personas mayores de 40 años alistarse en las fuerzas armadas.
Los jubilados se montarán en tanques de la era de la Guerra de Corea y conducirán unos cuantos kilómetros hasta que el motor se descomponga para luchar contra drones y cañones antitanque.







Un soldado muerto en SMO está enterrado en una alfombra en su Óblast de Penza natal. The Dude lo apoyaría.


Los centros de reclutamiento móviles se colocan en las plazas centrales de los pueblos y ciudades de Rusia para aumentar el recuento de carne, pero parece que cada vez hay menos tontos ansiosos por morir por las mansiones de Putin y los miles de millones de oligarcas.
El 31 de mayo, se agotará la mayoría de los contratos de los soldados y oficiales del ejército ruso, y después de una esperada estampida en el campo de batalla, habrá escasez de cuerpos en los frentes.
Putin sabe muy bien que los rusos pueden perdonarle absolutamente cualquier cosa excepto una guerra perdida. Con solo 100,000 en sacrificios de criados, nuestro faraón con casi certeza matará a unos pocos millones más con armas nucleares soviéticas y proclamará la victoria final.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buen artículo. Viene al hilo de los comentarios de Kissinger en el foro de Davos y la posibilidad de que Kiev ceda territorios a Rusia en una futura e hipotética negociación. La conclusión del autor es la misma que la mayoría de este hilo, ceder ahora es posponer un conflicto aún mayor a futuro. Las democracias occidentales ya estan "invertidas" en Ucrania y si no se consiguen objetivos beneficiosos para Kiev, a la larga lo pagaremos todos con mayor sufrimiento. Esta guerra va a ser larga y aunque se vean movimientos estos días en los frentes del Dombas y de Jerson, vamos a ir a un conflicto de desgaste bastante largo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kissinger también dijo que había que dividir Colombia en 3 partes...chochea bastante ya


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí tienes un ejemplo mas que demuestra las diferencias bestiales en nivel de vida dentro de la federación rusa y la desigualdad que existe
> Donde el el ejercito es una salida para poder prosperar, es donde mas han reclutado
> 
> 
> Los siberianos nativos y los caucásicos del norte* están enormemente sobrerrepresentados entre las bajas rusas en Ucrania. Considere estas estimaciones de la Free Buryatia Foundation. Parece que Rusia está lista para luchar hasta el último indígena, resolviendo dos problemas a la vez.



El ejercito profesional siempre ha sido una salida para gente que no tiene otras oportunidades

En USA es una manera de poder pagarse los estudios porque dan becas y si no, es una profesion bastante bien considerada

Y en el reino unido los anuncios que ponen se centran mucho en el concepto de gente sin futuro, perdida en trabajos de mierda y el ejercito como una opcion de ganarse la vida bien, ver mundo...







La diferencia es que en rusia ofrecen una paga y poco mas


----------



## McNulty (30 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Es que los Alemanes cometen un grave error insisten en jugar el papel que Putin desea (Palomas) - Alemania llamando a bajar las tensiones a negociar a buscar la paz tiene el efecto que orcorrusos ganen confianza demandando mas de occidente, una conducta conciliadora con esos criminales solo hace que se tornen mas agresivos, insoportables y prepotentes, en cambio a Polonia no le hablan así porque Polonia mantiene siempre una linea dura, esos payasos de la TV rusa a Polonia le tienen mas respeto porque se da a respetar. Maduro a España le habla de una manera irrespetuosa, en cambio a USA le hablan ya con mas respeto porque USA si le ha hecho bastante daño a su economía, eso es usual en las dictaduras bananeras, y mucho mas aun en los rusos unos sujetos totalmente maniáticos, enfermos de odio hacia los ucranianos promoviendo genocidios.
> 
> Los Alemanes no quieren cooperar se prestan al show criminal del calvo enano genocida elevando el estatus del carnicero una y otra vez haciendo que una Rusia claramente débil y patética se ponga como poderosa, ellos no deben hablar nada con Putin deben dejar de comprarle el petroleo, le deben comprar a Iran, Argelia, Maduro a quien sea pero no a los orcorrusos, deben cortar todo contacto con los rusos, no lo quieren hacer, eso que hacen, ellos deciden financiar la guerra de Putin comprándoles gas / petroleo y de paso les amenazan con su TV cutre de mierda controlada
> 
> ...



Te empiezas a currar algo los posts, y vas dejando poco a poco la bilis antirrusa a un lado. Te voy a contestar pero no te acostumbres eh macaquín.

Varias cosas.

- Polonia hoy ya ha dicho que Ucrania le tendrá que pagar el gas que está enviándole gratis desde que empezó a colapsar el suministro desde Rusia. Polonia puede ser la puta de farlopensky pero va a dejar de poner la cama.

- El tema alemania-francia. Menudo papelón tienen los dueños del club uropedo. Alemania sabe que sin gas/petróleo ruso el siguiente invierno tendrán problemas para calentarse, amén de que su productividad industrial bajará, y por tanto su competitividad frente a China y otras potencias exportadoras se verá MUY afectada. De ahí las reticencias a parar sus importaciones con rusia, completamente lógico. Estamos hablando de energía, está muy bien eso de ''luchar contra genocidas porque somos los buenos'', pero tienes a 80 millones de personas que dependen de esos recursos, que no los puedes sustituir de un año a otro.

Francia en este sentido está más tranquila, pero un hundimiento económico de la UE, significa una Francia jodida. Si Alemania se hunde, nos hundimos todos los uropedos con ella.

Yo creo que tanto Macron como el otro, están suplicando a Putin que una vez que consiga el Donbass cierre la guerra y llegue a un acuerdo con farlopensky. Es una situación geopolítica ideal para Putin, tiene cogido de los huevos a la ue con la energía, y en parte al mundo, con el tema del suministro de grano que puede hacer colapsar muchos países de oriente medio, áfrica y asia.

- Kasparov es irrelevante a nivel político, puede decir misa. Es un pelele mediático que apenas tiene seguidores en su propio país. En Rusia ya se han olvidado de él. Para Alemania la cosa no es tan fácil como elegir con Putin o contra Putin. Eso es pensamiento gruppie antirruso. Con Rusia se va a seguir contando después de la guerra, con o sin Putin.

-----------

Con respecto a tu análisis del terreno, es lógico que te des moral con avances irrelevantes a nivel estratégico, porque estáis en horas muy bajas.

Me tomaré en serio los contraataques ucranianos, cuando recapturen ciudades relativamente grandes que han conquistado los rusos, un Kherson, un Enerhodar, una Popasna, Lyman o Izyum. Cuando vea esto, pues volvemos a hablar.


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Russia enviados a Ucrania como voluntarios de los convictos de Chechenia cuya sentencia aún no había expirado. De los 953 voluntarios que partieron de Chechenia para #Ukraine , 101 tienen "un pasado y presente criminal".



Ya queda menos para que Rusia mande los soldados buenos y los cyborgs de titanio y nitrógeno líquido. Creo que después de los reclusos chechenos viene el batallón de discapacitados físicos, detrás los yonkis del centro Retov y ya después los cyborgs. 

Vamos a flipar


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Dinamarca se une a Finlandia, Polonia y Bulgaria al negarse a pagar el gas ruso en rublos. El país ahora se está preparando para que Rusia deje de suministrar gas a Dinamarca.


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ya está? No puede ser no? Si la contraofensiva empezó el sábado! Si esto es así quiere decir que los border line ruskis están muy pero que muy jodidos.

Crucemos los dedos!


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (30 May 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> También dice: "nuestro faraón con casi certeza matará a unos pocos millones más con armas nucleares soviéticas y proclamará la victoria final"
> esperemos que eso solo sea un comentario y no se haga realidad.



Está quedando bien claro para todos menos para los abducidos por Putin y su maquinaria propagandística que entregando a Ucrania ayuda militar convencional suficiente esta ganaría la guerra contundentemente. Es normal, son muchos países y más ricos y desarrollados que el imperio neofeudal ruso. Además el ejército ucraniano está defendiendo su tierra y está mucho más motivado que el ruso, no hay mucho misterio en esto.

Si no se hace es porque Rusia está chantajeando al mundo con amenazas de armas QBRN y es una posibilidad real que las use, normal que Brutalsky se lo plantee también.

El otro día, en un corte de los debates hiperventilados de la TV rusa que pegamos en el hilo, además de amenazar con las armas nucleares si no se les permite invadir Ucrania hacían un comentario muy interesante revelando lo que es la secuencia típica de un chantaje cualquiera. Los tertualianos del averno loco entre miradas complices y medias sonrisas decían que una vez completada la invasión gracias al chantaje nuclear pasarían a reclamar el desbloqueo de sus fondos estatales con la amenaza de usar las armas nucleares una vez más.

En todos los chantajes es así. Si aceptas uno y es posible que te hagan otro, entonces lo van a hacer. No se puede aceptar ninguno porque mientras tengan las armas nucleares te van a chantajear indefinidamente. En esta dinámica, inedita en el mundo hasta ahora, nos está metiendo el faraón Putin y su corte de asesinos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dinamarca se une a Finlandia, Polonia y Bulgaria al negarse a pagar el gas ruso en rublos. El país ahora se está preparando para que Rusia deje de suministrar gas a Dinamarca.



Grandes. Alemania cada vez más en evidencia


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Está quedando bien claro para todos menos para los abducidos por Putin y su maquinaria propagandística que entregando a Ucrania ayuda militar convencional suficiente esta ganaría la guerra contundentemente. Es normal, son muchos países y más ricos y desarrollados que el imperio neofeudal ruso. Además el ejército ucraniano está defendiendo su tierra y está mucho más motivado que el ruso, no hay mucho misterio en esto.
> 
> Si no se hace es porque Rusia está chantajeando al mundo con amenazas de armas QBRN y es una posibilidad real que las use, normal que Brutalsky se lo plantee también.
> 
> ...




Estan reeditando la "madman theory" del Presidente Nixon, cuando los usanos intentaron convencer a los rusos de que estaba loco y no tendria ningun problema en ordenar un ataque nuclear









Madman theory - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Richard Nixon[edit]*
Nixon's chief of staff, H. R. Haldeman, wrote that Nixon had confided to him:



> I call it the Madman Theory, Bob. I want the North Vietnamese to believe I've reached the point where I might do anything to stop the war. We'll just slip the word to them that, "for God's sake, you know Nixon is obsessed about communism. We can't restrain him when he's angry—and he has his hand on the nuclear button" and Ho Chi Minh himself will be in Paris in two days begging for peace.[7]




*Vladimir Putin*

An example of madman theory has also been attributed to Russian president Vladimir Putin, especially in the lead up and during the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine. In 2015, Martin Hellman stated that "nuclear weapons are the card that Putin has up his sleeve, and he's using it to get the world to realise that Russia is a superpower, not just a regional power." This use of the madman theory, Hellman argued, was something which the West had not "properly caught on to."[15]

In 2022, days before the Russian invasion of Ukraine, Gideon Rachman argued in the _Financial Times_ that Putin's "penchant for publishing long, nationalist essays" regarding Ukrainian and Russian history, his plans of nuclear weapons exercises as well as his image of "growing increasingly out of touch and paranoid" and isolation during the COVID-19 pandemic, could have been the use of madman strategy. Rachman stated that Putin "is ruthless and amoral. But he is also shrewd and calculating. He takes risks, but he is not crazy", comparing Putin's recent actions to his more "rational" actions of the previous 20 years. However, Rachman also noted that "the line between acting like a madman and being a madman is disconcertingly thin."[16]

In the first days of the invasion, Paul Taylor of _Politico_ also speculated that Putin was using the madman strategy, after his decision to place Russian deterrence nuclear forces on "special alert". Taylor stated that Putin was exhibiting "pathological behavior" by "swinging wildly from seeming openness to negotiations to a full-scale invasion of Ukraine in four fronts, while threatening the world with mass destruction." Taylor also referred to Putin's television address prior to the invasion, stating that "his branding Ukraine’s elected leaders as drug-addicted neo-Nazis raised doubts even among supportive Russians about his mental state and health."[17]

*Research*
Political scientist Scott Sagan and the historian Jeremi Suri criticized the theory as "ineffective and dangerous," citing the belief that the Soviet leader Brezhnev did not understand what Nixon was trying to communicate, and considering the chance of an accident from the increased movements of U.S. forces.[18] President Trump's alleged use of the theory with North Korea has been similarly criticized, suggesting the chance of an accident arising from North Korea's string of missile testing was also increased.[18][6] Stephen Walt has argued that not many successful cases of madman theory can be found in the historical record.[2] McManus has argued that some forms of "madness" can be an asset in bargaining, whereas other forms are counterproductive.[3]

According to political scientists Samuel Seitz and Caitlin Talmadge, "The historical record, both before Trump’s presidency and during it, demonstrates that madman tactics typically fail to strengthen deterrence or generate bargaining leverage." They cite three main reasons: target states fail to receive the message that the "madman" thinks he is sending, target states do not see the "madman" behavior as credible, and target states do not give into the "madman" even when they believe the madman rhetoric, because the madman is perceived as being unable to make credible assurances of future behavior.[1]


----------



## Chaini (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Las tropas del «ejército privado» de Putin que se niegan a luchar en Ucrania: «Exigimos la retirada inmediata»*
> *Miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus tareas asignadas en la invasión*
> 
> Los miembros de la *Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Rosgvardia*, han sido despedidos oficialmente después de «rechazar» sus asignaciones en la campaña militar del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania.
> ...



En frente del Kremlin, al otro lado del rio Moskova esta el hotel Presidente, en el se alojan 200 chechenos. El hotel pertenece a la Dirección del Presidente de la Federación Rusa. No es una decision aleatoria, estan ubicados tan cerca del Kremlin para estar siempre disponibles para sus fechorías, asesinar rivales politicos por ejemplo, ademas son la la ultima linea de defensa del regimen corrupto de Putin.


----------



## gargamelix (30 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Estan reeditando la "madman theory" del Presidente Nixon, cuando los usanos intentaron convencer a los rusos de que estaba loco y no tendria ningun problema en ordenar un ataque nuclear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha comentado en el foro mucho esto al principio de la invasión, cuando los rusos hicieron las primeras amenazas.

Antes estas cosas se hacían para disuadir de un ataque mútuo y ahora es para chantajear, la doctrina nuclear rusa se ha vuelto muy frívola y esto es muy peligroso si tiene éxito.


----------



## moncton (30 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Se ha comentado en el foro mucho esto al principio de la invasión, cuando los rusos hicieron las primeras amenazas.
> 
> Antes estas cosas se hacían para disuadir de un ataque mútuo y ahora es para chantajear, la doctrina nuclear rusa se ha vuelto muy frívola y esto es muy peligroso si tiene éxito.



Por eso yo creo que la estrategia de occidente esta clara, apoyar a Ucrania pero sin implicarse personalmente, sanciones a rusia a largo plazo, las llamadas del Macron para que el Putin se crea que todo va bien que sus amenazas funcionan pero sin darle motivos para hacerlas efectivas

Y mientras esperar a que rusia colapse o le de un patatus al Putin


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya está? No puede ser no? Si la contraofensiva empezó el sábado! Si esto es así quiere decir que los border line ruskis están muy pero que muy jodidos.
> 
> Crucemos los dedos!



Una pena quería ver esa bandera comunista tirada en el barri


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En todos los chantajes es así. Si aceptas uno y es posible que te hagan otro, entonces lo van a hacer. No se puede aceptar ninguno porque mientras tengan las armas nucleares te van a chantajear indefinidamente. En esta dinámica, inedita en el mundo hasta ahora, nos está metiendo el faraón Putin y su corte de asesinos.



Yo creo que lo de las armas nucleares no tiene más recorrido que lo que se le quiera dar en Occidente. Otro asunto diferente es provocar hambrunas, soltar virus mortales, o simplemente mantener una guerra durante años aunque se lleve por delante a medio millón de dimitris. En cualquier caso, el chantajista lo es porque cree que tiene una mano ganadora y que la víctima no se va a arriesgar a un sufrimiento mayor del que ya le están infligiendo. Si lo vemos así es que no aprendimos nada de la IIGM, los Sudetes y todo aquello.


----------



## El Promotor (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una fuente de inteligencia rusa ha dicho que el presidente Vladimir #Putin tiene una “forma grave de cáncer que progresa rápidamente” y que sus “extremidades tiemblan incontrolablemente”, informó un diario del Reino Unido.




Ojalá sea cierto.

Suena francamente bien. Con pinta de ser una muerte dolorosa y agónica.


----------



## ELVR (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y lo contenta que se va a poner su Svetlana cuando lo traiga. Esa noche fo##a fijo.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dinamarca se une a Finlandia, Polonia y Bulgaria al negarse a pagar el gas ruso en rublos. El país ahora se está preparando para que Rusia deje de suministrar gas a Dinamarca.



Veamos

IDH DINAMARCA. 0,94

IDH RUSIA. 0,824


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ucrania en ya siguo ese consejo en2014 y mira lo bien que fue


----------



## favelados (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Habría que definir primero que signfica Ganar en el Donbas

Severodonetsk por ejemplo no tiene una gran importancia estratégica, no se gana mucho militarmente tomando esa ciudad.

Es un objetivo politico, la única ciudad grande del Oblast que todavía no está en manos rusas.

En principio los militares rusos intentaron algo más inteligente, cortar la carretera y aislar la ciudad, una decision más técnica, más militar. Pero alguien impuso un criterio politico, habia que tomar la ciudad a toda costa.

Ganar es tomar SDonetsk sacrificando las últimas reservas que les quedan ?


----------



## lowfour (30 May 2022)

Artillería casi revienta a unos periodistas a muy pocos metros. 









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada


Prueba



hdlgp.com


----------



## Alpharius (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vaya pajas mentales se montan todos estos "geopoliticos" y "geoestrategos". No se ve ni a Francia ni a Alemania con capacidad de presionar a Ucrania. Otra cosa sería EEUU. Pero Francia y Alemania con la actitud que han tenido en los últimos meses no parece que ni en Moscú ni en Kiev les tengan mucho en cuenta.


----------



## lowfour (30 May 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Está quedando bien claro para todos menos para los abducidos por Putin y su maquinaria propagandística que entregando a Ucrania ayuda militar convencional suficiente esta ganaría la guerra contundentemente. Es normal, son muchos países y más ricos y desarrollados que el imperio neofeudal ruso. Además el ejército ucraniano está defendiendo su tierra y está mucho más motivado que el ruso, no hay mucho misterio en esto.
> 
> Si no se hace es porque Rusia está chantajeando al mundo con amenazas de armas QBRN y es una posibilidad real que las use, normal que Brutalsky se lo plantee también.
> 
> ...



Habéis visto la última entrevista a un alto militar de aviación que ahora está en la Duma? Ostia, que hablan de un plan a 40 años para tomar Ucrania, Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas y hasta Rumania! Es demencial.


----------



## favelados (30 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Habéis visto la última entrevista a un alto militar de aviación que ahora está en la Duma? Ostia, que hablan de un plan a 40 años para tomar Ucrania, Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas y hasta Rumania! Es demencial.



La próxima himbasion de Ucrania será mucho más fácil si les permiten quedarse con el corredor entre Crimea y el Donbas. Los rusos piensan a largo plazo

Y si hay políticos occidentales que ya están presionando a Zelensky para que ceda la salida al mar no me sorprende que piensen ya en invadir Polonia.


----------



## Ungaunga (30 May 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales se montan todos estos "geopoliticos" y "geoestrategos". No se ve ni a Francia ni a Alemania con capacidad de presionar a Ucrania. Otra cosa sería EEUU. Pero Francia y Alemania con la actitud que han tenido en los últimos meses no parece que ni en Moscú ni en Kiev les tengan mucho en cuenta.



Si Alemania o Francia se ponen morenos, a Ucrania se le podría bloquear la llave de paso del gas en la posición de cerrado hasta que llegue el recambio. Ya tu sabeh.


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Yo creo que esto es una troleada? de Rusia y los rusos te puedes esperar cualquier cosa
Lo siguiente preservativos Putin, solo se escapa un poquitín

Rusia ha desarrollado implantes mamarios patrióticos "Rosbrud" Tenemos miedo de pedir que en los labios empiecen a picar pieles romas en lugar de Botox importado.




*Un cirujano plástico de Saratov presentó implantes mamarios en colores tricolor y camuflaje.*
*Si el interés en el proyecto de Rosbrud es alto, los autores ampliarán la línea de implantes "patrióticos".*








Пластический хирург из Саратова представил грудные импланты в цветах триколора и камуфляжа


Если интерес к проекту «Росгрудь» будет высоким, то авторы расширят линейку «патриотичных» имплантов




www.sostav.ru







¿Cuáles son los beneficios económicos de la guerra ruso-ucraniana para Rusia?
El Dr. Yevgeni Dobreikin de Saratov no es un cirujano plástico ordinario. Es un verdadero patriota.
“Americansky quiere cancelar Rusia como Johnny Depp. ¡No dejaremos que dejes caer un zurullo en nuestra cama! Me escuchas."
El Dr. Dobreikin quiere dar a las mujeres implantes mamarios que sean "los más hermosos y más de moda, para tener algo verdaderamente exclusivo".
Esto quiere dar:





La bandera rusa y los implantes mamarios de camuflaje del ejército ruso. “¡Soluciones elegantes para aquellos que realmente aman a su Patria!”





Una mujer de un comercial con botas militares y chaqueta de cuero lamenta no saber dónde poner un pasaporte ruso del tamaño de una novela de bolsillo o cómo sostener una bandera rusa desplegada cuando está desnuda.





El problema de la bandera está solucionado. Sin embargo, ¿dónde puso su pasaporte?





Las tetas de silicona estilo camuflaje de la novia de la mujer con las tetas de silicona estilo bandera rusa pronto latirán en sincronía con los cohetes y misiles que vuelan bloques de apartamentos y matan a civiles en Ucrania, con soldados merodeadores y violadores, y el gobierno robando a un vecino. país lo que no les pertenece!





¡Apoye la operación militar especial con sus implantes de silicona fabricados en países amigos como Brasil y Venezuela!
es patriótico. esta de moda ¡No permita que Americansky lo reduzca!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




!


----------



## Alpharius (30 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Habéis visto la última entrevista a un alto militar de aviación que ahora está en la Duma? Ostia, que hablan de un plan a 40 años para tomar Ucrania, Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas y hasta Rumania! Es demencial.



Es demencial ahora después de cómo se han estrellado en Ucrania. Pero en Enero seguro que lo pensaban muy en serio. La gran Rusia por abajo hasta Turquía y por el oeste hasta Alemania, unificando todos los pueblos eslavos. Ucrania era solo el primer paso.
Por eso hay que atizarles bien ahora y quitarles las ansias imperialistas del todo, o sino luego será peor para Europa.


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos rusos mas que desatados , a estos se les ha ido la olla

Olga Skabeyeva, de la televisión estatal rusa, dice que podría ser hora de admitir que la "operación especial en Ucrania ha terminado". Rusia ahora se ha visto "obligada a desmilitarizar toda la OTAN", afirma.


----------



## ALCOY (30 May 2022)

dentro de 40 años, la polla de Putin estará en un museo como la de Rasputín...
del mito pasará al ridículo...
un gilipollas que quiso ser Catalina la Grande, y ha quedado en Catalino a secas...


----------



## ALCOY (30 May 2022)

el plan ruso es un fracaso desde el minuto 1...
se esperaba que no hubiese reacción de Occidente, cuando hacían burla con el "histerismo" de Occidente...
Occidente no está en ninguna guerra, es un movimiento técnico de aplicación de derecho de veto...
seguir con el camino de Putin, no tiene más salida que una tacita de cianuro, porque la operación ha sido un fracaso geopolíticamente...


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Lo comentaba con alguien por aquí hace un par de semanas. Rusia necesita un alto el fuego de forma desesperada. Especialmente tras el histórico ridículo del cruce del río Donets. Y eso lo saben todos los actores.

Pero claro, su capacidad de presión depende de lo que consiga en la actual ofensiva. Y no parece que vaya muy bien, por lo que Ucrania no tiene el menor incentivo en el acuerdo.

Si los repugnantes Chamberlain de Alemania y Francia presionan estoy seguro de que Ucrania pedirá una cosa: que en caso de nueva agresión rusa Alemania y/o Francia sean garantes del acuerdo y defiendan militarmente a Ucrania.

Ahí se les verá el cartón a estas ratas rusófilas de Schulz y Macron


----------



## gargamelix (30 May 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Habéis visto la última entrevista a un alto militar de aviación que ahora está en la Duma? Ostia, que hablan de un plan a 40 años para tomar Ucrania, Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas y hasta Rumania! Es demencial.



Han elegido el ultranacionalismo como método principal de control social y eso va solo. Cuanto más tiempo esté rodando más loco va a ser.


----------



## ELVR (30 May 2022)

Escribió Karl von Vereiter en su Historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, refiriendose a Hitler y su política expansiva de paisito en paisito, que el nacionalismo era como una bicicleta: si se para se cae.

PD: el citado no era ni historiador ni alemán.

PPD: recurso _ad Hitlerum_, lo sé.



gargamelix dijo:


> Han elegido el ultranacionalismo como método principal de control social y eso va solo. Cuanto más tiempo esté rodando más loco va a ser.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (30 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pues sí, parece ser que es lo que hemos pactado.


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te empiezas a currar algo los posts, y vas dejando poco a poco la bilis antirrusa a un lado. Te voy a contestar pero no te acostumbres eh macaquín.
> 
> Varias cosas.
> 
> ...



Popasna no llega a 20000 , eso es una ciudad medianamente grande?? Izium poco más de 40000 Y es la mas grande de todas, son pueblos.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 May 2022)

Ganaste el ignore por follaputin y lanzachorradas..


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto.
> 
> Suena francamente bien. Con pinta de ser una muerte dolorosa y agónica.



Yo creo que lleva pañal.


----------



## Covaleda (30 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo comentaba con alguien por aquí hace un par de semanas. Rusia necesita un alto el fuego de forma desesperada. Especialmente tras el histórico ridículo del cruce del río Donets. Y eso lo saben todos los actores.
> 
> Pero claro, su capacidad de presión depende de lo que consiga en la actual ofensiva. Y no parece que vaya muy bien, por lo que Ucrania no tiene el menor incentivo en el acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Creo que Alemania se ha puesto tan en evidencia en este asunto que su opinión en la resolución del mismo contará poco o más bien nada.
Ellos mismos se han colocado fuera del tablero y su capacidad de presión es, por voluntad propia, ninguna.


----------



## Covaleda (30 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo creo que lleva pañal.



Y por la expresión, diría que le toca cambiarlo.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Yo creo que esto es una troleada? de Rusia y los rusos te puedes esperar cualquier cosa
> Lo siguiente preservativos Putin, solo se escapa un poquitín
> 
> Rusia ha desarrollado implantes mamarios patrióticos "Rosbrud" Tenemos miedo de pedir que en los labios empiecen a picar pieles romas en lugar de Botox importado.
> ...



A mi me pone.
Melafo.


----------



## UNKAS (30 May 2022)

Un soldado prisionero de guerra de la Azov entrevistado por los orcos. Menuda diferencia con los pobres diablos POW rusos entrevistados en Ucrania, gimoteantes y maldiciendo a sus mandos.
Como el resto de soldados ucranianos sean como este es imposible perder.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 May 2022)

Equipo ruso interferidor de frecuencias para drones.
Por lo que veo, disponen de varias antenas direccionales tipo Yagi y una Período logarítmica de banda ancha cubriendo las bandas de V-UHF. todo sobre mástiles telescópicos militares ( los he visto en primera persona y pesan una auténtica barbardad para la portabilidad que tienen que tener a pesar de eso está lleno de riostras. Madre mía.
Tendría que ver más fotos para confirmarlo, pero en un primer vistazo, este sistema adolece de un grave defecto. Se lo paso a esta gente a ver si sacan provecho.


----------



## neutral295 (30 May 2022)

Idiotas proyanquis españoles, se ríen en vuestra puta cara.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Equipo ruso interferidor de frecuencias para drones.
> Por lo que veo, disponen de varias antenas direccionales tipo Yagi y una Período logarítmica de banda ancha cubriendo las bandas de V-UHF. todo sobre mástiles telescópicos militares ( los he visto en primera persona y pesan una auténtica barbardad para la portabilidad que tienen que tener a pesar de eso está lleno de riostras. Madre mía.
> Tendría que ver más fotos para confirmarlo, pero en un primer vistazo, este sistema adolece de un grave defecto. Se lo paso a esta gente a ver si sacan provecho.



Esas 2 yagi tan arriostradas hacen que no sea un equipo realmente móvil.

Imagino deberá tener una gran cobertura artillera.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Un soldado prisionero de guerra de la Azov



Soldado no es. Es miembro de un grupo terrorista.


----------



## ALCOY (30 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Idiotas proyanquis españoles, se ríen en vuestra puta cara.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074818






hay algo peor y es ser un idiota proruso...
en el otro lado del muro tendríais que estar algunos, con la stasi y la kgb disfrutando de la Libertad...


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 May 2022)

Hombre si cuentas lo que les destruyen / capturan los ucranianos más el sobrecoste que tienen que pagar en concepto de mordida del capitoste de turno, algo si que tienen que pagar.
Eso sí, parece que a soldadesca los móviles, los ordenadores portátiles y las lavadoras no los pagan porque los roban.


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 May 2022)

La tercera Roma


----------



## txusky_g (30 May 2022)

Un boom para amenizar la tarde:


----------



## Feriri88 (30 May 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> dentro de 40 años, la polla de Putin estará en un museo como la de Rasputín...
> del mito pasará al ridículo...
> un gilipollas que quiso ser Catalina la Grande, y ha quedado en Catalino a secas...






Es que Catalina en relidad se llamaba Sofía y era alemana

Es el detalle que le falta


----------



## paconan (30 May 2022)

La mentira personificada

*Lavrov: el momento de la operación especial se debe a la orden de evitar ataques a bienes civiles*
*El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión francés TF1, dijo que el momento de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania se debe a la orden de evitar categóricamente los ataques a la infraestructura civil.*


*Sergei Lavrov* : "La operación está tomando tanto tiempo, principalmente porque el ejército ruso involucrado en la operación tiene la orden de evitar categóricamente los ataques y las huelgas en la infraestructura civil".

El ministro agregó que "solo las instalaciones militares, la acumulación de equipos y mano de obra" son objeto de ataques.

*Sergey Lavrov* : “Es por eso que actuamos de manera diferente en comparación con el ejército ucraniano y los batallones neonazis, que utilizan a los civiles como escudos humanos”.

Más temprano, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores dijo que la liberación de Donbass es una prioridad absoluta en el curso de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.









Лавров: сроки спецоперации обусловлены приказом избегать ударов по гражданским объектам


Министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров в интервью французскому телеканалу TF1 заявил, что сроки спецоперации РФ на Украине обусловлены приказом категорически избегать ударов по гражданской инфраструктуре.




www.ntv.ru






Lavrov dijo que los términos de la "operación especial" de la Federación Rusa se deben a la orden de "evitar ataques a la infraestructura civil" categóricamente.


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La mentira personificada
> 
> *Lavrov: el momento de la operación especial se debe a la orden de evitar ataques a bienes civiles*
> *El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión francés TF1, dijo que el momento de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania se debe a la orden de evitar categóricamente los ataques a la infraestructura civil.*
> ...



Van con muchísimo cuidado. Creo que no han matado a ningún civil ni destruido ningún bloque de apartamentos. Parece que tiran artillería al boleo, pero no, lo tienen todo calculado. Bueno... lo calcula todo Putin, que es ajedrecista, lo sabías?


----------



## favelados (30 May 2022)

Parece que ahora ya es oficial, los rusos ya se han hecho la foto en el centro de Severodonetsk




La bandera ucraniana es el techo de un pabellón deportivo o algo así, el lugar visto desde el aire


----------



## Alpharius (30 May 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> La tercera Roma



De Moscú y San Petersburgo todos. Luchando por los ideales y el futuro de su país.
Lo de que pelean por cuatro perras y un par de mendrugos de pan son invenciones de los otánicos.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pues sí, parece ser que es lo que hemos pactado.



eso no va a pasar, no creo que los yankis lo permitan

y francia y alemania podrían intentarlo, se van a comer un rechazo de sus poblaciones frontal (y con razón, por eso de que al tiempo rusia seguirá con sus guerritas)
puede que ni scholz ni macron tengan que revalidar en 4 años, pero sus partidos tendrán que concurrir a otras muchas elecciones y podría ser un desastre para ellos

no sé, no creo que esté en las agendas tal cosa

y eso suponiendo que rusia pueda conquistar algo en el donbas, que está por ver aun


----------



## keylargof (30 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La mentira personificada
> 
> *Lavrov: el momento de la operación especial se debe a la orden de evitar ataques a bienes civiles*
> *El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión francés TF1, dijo que el momento de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania se debe a la orden de evitar categóricamente los ataques a la infraestructura civil.*
> ...



Fíjate que yo creo que Lavrov esta idea de que van lentos porque van con cuidado la ha copiado de los pajilleros incels que pueblan el globo terráqueo.

Me lo imagino con Putin reunido:

Putin: Vaya desastre Sergey, nos está dando pal pelo Ucrania, somos un puto circo

Lavrov: Ya te digo Vladimir, pero si lo piensas bien, míralos, son una panda de borrachos border line joder.

P: Debemos estar perdiendo apoyo por un tubo en Occidente. Yo creo que me retiro y me voy a mi mansión de Los Ángeles. Tú deberías hacer igual, todavía tienes la casa en Notting Hill que te compraste con el dinero de los huérfanos de la guerra de Chechenia?

L: Si claro, putos huérfanos jajajajaja
P: jajajajaja

L: Espera Vladimir, estoy mirando en foros y nuestros seguidores dicen que no somos un circo, sino que vamos lento para no matar civiles y destruir edificios

P- Venga ya Sergey, no pueden ser tan subnormales!
L- Que si Vladimir, te lo juro!
P: Jajajajajaja
L: Jajajajajaja


----------



## Trovador (30 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto.
> 
> Suena francamente bien. Con pinta de ser una muerte dolorosa y agónica.



Huele a nicho.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 May 2022)

Bonita versión, dedicada a todos los que querían ver a los ucranianos arrodillarse y poner el culo en pompa al invasor.

@neutral295 @Jubilación a los 80 @Arnaldo Romero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

Justamente van lentos porque tienen que laminar las poblaciones antes de ocuparlas


keylargof dijo:


> Van con muchísimo cuidado. Creo que no han matado a ningún civil ni destruido ningún bloque de apartamentos. Parece que tiran artillería al boleo, pero no, lo tienen todo calculado. Bueno... lo calcula todo Putin, que es ajedrecista, lo sabías?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

vienen tiempos oscuros, el demonio campa libremente y los fuertes no lo quieren molestar.
Ahora mismo un puñado de paises ex-sovieticos son el unico faro etico del mundo; polonia, chequia, lituania... estan solos, tienen que armarse nuclearmente.









Biden descarta enviar a Ucrania nuevos misiles de largo alcance que puedan alcanzar Rusia


Rusia mantiene que este envío supondría una "escalada del conflicto" y una provocación por parte de Estados Unidos.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 May 2022)

El líder de la región escindida de Georgia, Osetia del Sur, cancela los planes de celebrar un referéndum sobre la adhesión a Rusia que su predecesor había programado para el 17 de julio.


----------



## favelados (31 May 2022)

Mientras tanto en el Sur...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

al cortar la carretera todo el frente al norte queda en muy mala situacion


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Informes en Kherson de rusos entrando en pánico y abandonando sus posiciones, en algunas áreas cercanas al frente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

francia y alemania son palanganeros del khan, estan espiritualmente muertos, a nadie le importan, acumulan mugre. Son saruman, nos van a entregar al dominio de Sauron. El Este debe montar un bloque bajo el supuesto de que si son atacados nadie movera un dedo. Tal como lo veo Polonia tendria que desarrollar armas atomicas como lo hizo israel en su dia sudando de todo. Y una vez con misiles apoyar a Ucrania convencionalmente sin problemas enviando lo que sea a Ucrania. España tendria que estar en ese bloque y sudar del asqueroso magreo que tiene macron y olaf con el criminal de guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Con el doble ataque N Kherson Oblast y Davydiv Brid si RUs refuerza posiciones N pueden see embolsados por avance UKR en carretera T-2207 hacia Nova Kakhovka y si concentra contra UKR en la T-2207 sus fuerzas al N quedan solas. Y aún cabe ataque directo contra Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Sólo rumores pendientes de confirmación: fuerzas UKR en Tomaryne justo ente la T-2207 desde Davydiv Brid, la vía ferrocarril de Snihurivka y la P-47 de Kherson que confluyen en Nova Kakhovka. De confirmarse sería un golpe muy osado pero muy peligroso para la defensa RUs.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Más rumores pendientes confirmación visual: ataque UKR sobre Snihurivka. De ser cierto es una ofensiva general en toda regla con múltiples rupturas en toda la línea RUs W Dnieper.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

tomar esa carretera ha sido un golpe de mano MUY PROFESIONAL, sostiene todo el frente al norte.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Sólo rumores pendientes de confirmación: fuerzas UKR en Tomaryne justo ente la T-2207 desde Davydiv Brid, la vía ferrocarril de Snihurivka y la P-47 de Kherson que confluyen en Nova Kakhovka. De confirmarse sería un golpe muy osado pero muy peligroso para la defensa RUs.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

la mayoria de tropas rusas estan en el donbas, ukrania lleva semanas acumulando material y soldados y los rusos ayer se mataban entre ellos en kherson, no me sorprenderia que en unos dias veamos videos de alguna avanzadilla ukraniana muy profunda en esta zona y los rusos en estampida. Les pueden hacer un buen boquete


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## favelados (31 May 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (31 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tomar esa carretera ha sido un golpe de mano MUY PROFESIONAL, sostiene todo el frente al norte.




A ver tienes además de Ucrania a los EEUU y la OTAN por detras

Una alianza llena de grandes teóricos, satélites, tecnología...

Cada vez que hacen algo saben donde atacar y cuando


----------



## Fiallo (31 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo comente hace 3 meses cuando empezo la invasion y los follaputines se pajeaban con la idea de la "alianza ruso-china" que dominaria al mundo y derrotaria a la OTAN...
> 
> China lo que quiere es mantener el status quo, acceso facil y barato a materias primas y venderle producto terminado a occidente, sin esas ventas no necesita las materias primas
> 
> ...



Los que mueren por una alianza ruso china son los bolivarianos tankies mientras la derecha conspiranoica trumpista ve a Rusia un aliado en contra de China.


----------



## Fiallo (31 May 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo comente hace 3 meses cuando empezo la invasion y los follaputines se pajeaban con la idea de la "alianza ruso-china" que dominaria al mundo y derrotaria a la OTAN...
> 
> China lo que quiere es mantener el status quo, acceso facil y barato a materias primas y venderle producto terminado a occidente, sin esas ventas no necesita las materias primas
> 
> ...



SI fuese Por Francia y Alemania hace meses que se hubiese impuesto la "realpolitik".


----------



## Fiallo (31 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo comentaba con alguien por aquí hace un par de semanas. Rusia necesita un alto el fuego de forma desesperada. Especialmente tras el histórico ridículo del cruce del río Donets. Y eso lo saben todos los actores.
> 
> Pero claro, su capacidad de presión depende de lo que consiga en la actual ofensiva. Y no parece que vaya muy bien, por lo que Ucrania no tiene el menor incentivo en el acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Y eso que Macron es el menos rusófilo de los políticos gabachos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Ahora mismo los rusos tienen toda la carne en el asador del Donbas. Su frente está concentrado entre Izyum y Severodonesk. Ahí es donde tienen todas sus unidades válidas, ya que su objetivo político es el Donbas. Ucrania no ha hecho lo mismo. Han repartido su ejercito en 3 zonas. La primera el Donbas, obviamente, para entorpecer y hacer el avance ruso lo mas lento posible, pero sin machacarse en ello (Machacando las mejores tropas rusas de paso). La segunda, en Járkov, la segunda mayor ciudad de Ucrania y desde donde puedes amenazar las líneas de suministro rusas al Donbas que salen de Belgorod. Y la tercera y seguramente la mas importante, la zona de Jerson. Si Ucrania recupera Jerson, puede volver a aislar a Crimea de Rusia (Ya no te digo si vuelas cierto puente). Aislando Crimea le quitas a Rusia una de sus principales bazas en unas posibles negociaciones. Sin un corredor terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia, aunque los rusos controlen el Donbas no habrán ganado una mierda. Es más, habrían lamiado prácticamente todo el ejercito Ruso para quedarse prácticamente igual que antes estratégicamente hablando, pero con la economía destruida sin opciones de reconstruir su ejecito. Ya no hablamos de reconstruir las infraestructuras de cualquier ganancia territorial que hayan podido sacar.
Y como remate al plan sin fisuras del ludopata, van a tener que estirar lo poco que les quede de su ejercito por los 1300km de frontera que tienen con Finlandia y meter aun mas tropas en una aislada Kaliningrado. Vamos, que si la manta ya era corta antes, ahora que hay mucho mas que tapar ni te cuento.


----------



## César Borgia (31 May 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (31 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Seguimos con la dinámica de Rusia apretando en Donesk y Ucrania en Jerson. Ambos con avances muy limitados.


----------



## txusky_g (31 May 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ahora mismo los rusos tienen toda la carne en el asador del Donbas. Su frente está concentrado entre Izyum y Severodonesk. Ahí es donde tienen todas sus unidades válidas, ya que su objetivo político es el Donbas. Ucrania no ha hecho lo mismo. Han repartido su ejercito en 3 zonas. La primera el Donbas, obviamente, para entorpecer y hacer el avance ruso lo mas lento posible, pero sin machacarse en ello (Machacando las mejores tropas rusas de paso). La segunda, en Járkov, la segunda mayor ciudad de Ucrania y desde donde puedes amenazar las líneas de suministro rusas al Donbas que salen de Belgorod. Y la tercera y seguramente la mas importante, la zona de Jerson. Si Ucrania recupera Jerson, puede volver a aislar a Crimea de Rusia (Ya no te digo si vuelas cierto puente). Aislando Crimea le quitas a Rusia una de sus principales bazas en unas posibles negociaciones. Sin un corredor terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia, aunque los rusos controlen el Donbas no habrán ganado una mierda. Es más, habrían lamiado prácticamente todo el ejercito Ruso para quedarse prácticamente igual que antes estratégicamente hablando, pero con la economía destruida sin opciones de reconstruir su ejecito. Ya no hablamos de reconstruir las infraestructuras de cualquier ganancia territorial que hayan podido sacar.
> Y como remate al plan sin fisuras del ludopata, van a tener que estirar lo poco que les quede de su ejercito por los 1300km de frontera que tienen con Finlandia y meter aun mas tropas en una aislada Kaliningrado. Vamos, que si la manta ya era corta antes, ahora que hay mucho mas que tapar ni te cuento.



Buen análisis.


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> hay algo peor y es ser un idiota proruso...
> en el otro lado del muro tendríais que estar algunos, con la stasi y la kgb disfrutando de la Libertad...



Si, pero tu un tragaderas, se pueden entrar armas en Ucrania pero no se puede sacar trigo.  Como te puedes tragar esas mentiras?


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 May 2022)

A los buenos días.

De Jerson, al menos se han confirmado la siguientes bajas rusas y pérdida de equipamiento.


----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos reconocen que se estan quedando sin jóvenes y necesitan mas carne de cañón
El desastre demográfico ruso será todavía peor en unos años, se van a quedar sin rusos para repoblar todo lo que quieren conquistar


Los principales propagandistas de la televisión estatal rusa están promocionando un proyecto de ley que elimina el límite de edad para que las personas de hasta 50 años puedan servir en las fuerzas armadas rusas. Si bien muchos jóvenes rusos mueren asesinados en Ucrania, el presentador admite: "No tenemos muchos jóvenes, tenemos una brecha demográfica".




Desatados, la propaganda y la locura les supera
Ahora plantean la posibilidad de secuestros, lo malo no es que ellos se lo crean ,es que se lo crean los miles de abducidos que los ven a los que va dirigida toda su propaganda

El diputado de la Duma estatal rusa, Oleg Morozov, fantasea con secuestrar a funcionarios de gobiernos extranjeros cuando se dirigen a Kyiv para reunirse con Volodymyr Zelensky. Morozov cree que no es descabellado y que podría comenzar a suceder muy pronto.





A este le pica la nariz de tanto mentir


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, pero tu un tragaderas, se pueden entrar armas en Ucrania pero no se puede sacar trigo.  Como te puedes tragar esas mentiras?



Es lo mismo meter cientos de toneladas que sacar cientos de miles de toneladas? Hay que ser muy obtuso para no ver la diferencia


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El diputado de la Duma estatal rusa, Oleg Morozov, fantasea con secuestrar a funcionarios de gobiernos extranjeros cuando se dirigen a Kyiv para reunirse con Volodymyr Zelensky. Morozov cree que no es descabellado y que podría comenzar a suceder muy pronto.



Y pedir rescate por ellos luego, en rublos o en lavadoras, a elegir


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> eso no va a pasar, no creo que los yankis lo permitan
> 
> y francia y alemania podrían intentarlo, se van a comer un rechazo de sus poblaciones frontal (y con razón, por eso de que al tiempo rusia seguirá con sus guerritas)
> puede que ni scholz ni macron tengan que revalidar en 4 años, pero sus partidos tendrán que concurrir a otras muchas elecciones y podría ser un desastre para ellos
> ...



¿En serio crees que franceses o alemanes tienen el mínimo interés por lo que pase en Ucrania?

Los franceses votaron a una tal Marine LePen, tipa a sueldo de Rusia siendo esto hechos probados, que decía que había que hacerse hamijitos de los rusos para que no cayeran en la influencia china.

Su opuesto es un tal Melenchon, que dice que el peligro es la OTAN y por ahí tenemos a Macron, que ya ves tú.

En Alemania la situación no es mucho mejor. la AfD, entidad a sueldo del Kremlin. Los demócrata cristianos, no haremos memoria de Merkel y todas las prebendas a Rusia a cuenta del gas pese a sus reiteradas amenazas. Luego tenemos al SPD del que vienen Schroeder y el presente canciller Scholz, que está con los Verdes a los cuales tampoco hace falta nombrar por quién son financiados.

El resto de la UE ni nombrarla. Italia es un más de lo mismo, España ni te cuento, Austria que como tiene sus fronteras cubiertas se la suda todo y el resto de países excepto 2 ó 3 que ven las orejas al lobo, les preocupa poco lo que hagan los rusos.

Estate seguro que si EEUU no estuviera por el medio ahora mismo estarían mirando hacia otro lado, cosa que por otra parte intentan.


Los enemigos de Europa están dentro.


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Es lo mismo meter cientos de toneladas que sacar cientos de miles de toneladas? Hay que ser muy obtuso para no ver la diferencia



Si, es que son idiotas, pero que quieres hacerle si son unos tragaderas?. Ahora nos moriremos de hambre porque España no tiene ni agricultura, ni ganadería, ni pesca. Hay que ser imbécil para tragar tantas mentiras. España es el mejor pais en calidad de alimentos. Nadie puede igualar el jamón de Jabugo ni los embutidos que tenemos. Solo con el aceite de oliva que producimos y el pan de trigo español podemos comer los 47 millones que somos. Que no nos vendan la moto este gobierno, para subir precios diciendo que sin el trigo de Ucrania nos moriremos de hambre.


----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

Flota aérea rusa con aviones robados
Flota mercante de la DPR con barcos robados
Ropa limpia en casa de militares rusos con lavadoras robadas

*Pushilin anunció la creación de la flota mercante DPR - de barcos nacionalizados en el puerto de Mariupol*


La autoproclamada DPR nacionalizará varios barcos extranjeros atracados en el puerto de Mariupol, dando a la república su propia flota mercante. Esto fue anunciado a los periodistas el martes por el jefe de la DPR Denis Pushilin.

“Parte de los tribunales pasarán a la jurisdicción del DPR. Ya se han tomado las decisiones apropiadas al respecto. Estos barcos serán renombrados. Las banderas que estarán en ellos también ya están claras”, dijo.


Como Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa, informó anteriormente, al comienzo de la "operación especial" rusa, seis barcos extranjeros permanecieron en el puerto de Mariupol: "Tsarevna" (Bulgaria), "Azburg" ( República Dominicana), "Smarta" (Liberia), "Blue Star (Panamá), Azov Concorde (Turquía), Lady Augusta (Jamaica). El representante del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que los países en los que están registradas las empresas armadoras no tomaron medidas para retirar estos barcos del puerto.

Según Pushilin, el trabajo completo del puerto de Mariupol se restablecerá antes de fines de junio. El puerto se convertirá en un importante nudo de transporte para la entrega de materiales y equipos de construcción para la reconstrucción de las ciudades de la república, señaló el titular de la DPR.









Пушилин объявил о создании торгового флота ДНР — из национализированных судов в порту Мариуполя — Meduza


Самопровозглашенная ДНР национализирует несколько иностранных судов, стоящих в порту Мариуполя — таким образом, у республики появится собственный торговый флот. Об этом журналистам во вторник заявил глава ДНР Денис Пушилин.




meduza.io


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

Asi es. La estrategia de dominio del Kremlin se basa en el chantaje, y en Europa ese chantaje está funcionando, luego el dominio solo puede aumentar a la par que aumenta el chantaje. Los gobiernos europeos están a un paso de pedir por favor ser Saruman. Esta funcionando hasta en USA en donde el abuelo se ha negado a entregar M142 a ucrania para que se defienda de un imperio de carniceros. A la URSS, a una maquinaria de exterminar poblacion autoctona, le entregaron de todo contra Alemania. Estamos en una época muy oscura, el zenit de un programa de desestabilización masiva que dura 60 años.

Lo ultimo que queda son las Ex-sovieticas, menos Hungría. Tienen que hacer movimientos rapidos y no fiarse ni de la OTAN, porque si pongamos el kremlin invade estonia, una mierda va a hacer la OTAN sino llamar a puttler para pedir un alto el fuego y evitar una escalada nuclear. Sus aviones ya invaden espacio aereo otan y no se derriban. Es paradigmatico del estado animico de la alianza que solo UK se ha pronunciado a que si atacan a finlancia o suecia durante el proceso de anexion los defendera. Es decir no hay espiritu de defenderse de Mordor y ser un castillo contra el kremlin, y sin ese espiritu la alianza esta muerta, luego tiene que ser superada. Es posible que las ex-sovieticas+oceania traten de superarla con acuerdos de defensa bilaterales.

Son la esperanza de europa ahora mismo, pero son pocos. Tienen que moverse rapido para nuclearizarse.




wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que franceses o alemanes tienen el mínimo interés por lo que pase en Ucrania?
> 
> Los franceses votaron a una tal Marine LePen, tipa a sueldo de Rusia siendo esto hechos probados, que decía que había que hacerse hamijitos de los rusos para que no cayeran en la influencia china.
> 
> ...


----------



## peñadelaguila (31 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos reconocen que se estan quedando sin jóvenes y necesitan mas carne de cañón
> El desastre demográfico ruso será todavía peor en unos años, se van a quedar sin rusos para repoblar todo lo que quieren conquistar
> 
> 
> ...



Que nivel en Rusia!!, buscando petróleo en el directo televisivo...¿Qué pegó el moco en el micrófono?


----------



## ELVR (31 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos reconocen que se estan quedando sin jóvenes y necesitan mas carne de cañón
> El desastre demográfico ruso será todavía peor en unos años, se van a quedar sin rusos para repoblar todo lo que quieren conquistar
> 
> 
> ...



Me sé de unos cuantos políticos españoles que por mí, via Kiev, no me importaría que se quedasen secuestrados en Siberia ad aeternum.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

buen producto para desollinar el catalizador, ha sacado la mugre de años, ha debido quedar niquelao


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Helicóptero ruso Mi-35MS que usa chips de computadora de lavadora entra repentinamente en ciclo de centrifugado en Ucrania


----------



## halmeria (31 May 2022)

Que cabron me he rido mis dies XD


paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Helicóptero ruso Mi-35MS que usa chips de computadora de lavadora entra repentinamente en ciclo de centrifugado en Ucrania


----------



## Nicors (31 May 2022)

Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs




No entiendo a Biden, se acojona ahora de la enésima amenaza rusa.


----------



## halmeria (31 May 2022)

Que cabron me he rido mis dies XD


paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Helicóptero ruso Mi-35MS que usa chips de computadora de lavadora entra repentinamente en ciclo de centrifugado en Ucrania


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075278
> 
> ...



Es lo de siempre. Seguramente ya esten alli.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

Lo peor es la justificación de que no dará nada que pueda atacar territorio ruso. Te pones en la frontera y con una piedra ya atacas territorio ruso. Creo que es indicativo de que usa y rusia estan de acuerdo en repartirse esferas de influencia y que usa no va a hacer mucho por mantener europa a salvo del ogro. Parece que a Biden esta influenciado conque USA debe hacer la contraparte a la crisis de los misiles, cuando no tiene nada que ver.
Si ante una carniceria no das a la victima ni puercos misiles para no ofender a un imperio de satanas, Putin puede hacer literalmente lo que le salga del nabo en el mundo, como nukear ucrania; _no le hemos dejado otra opcion._

Creo que entramos en una época muy oscura, que va a culminar con una guerra mundial quizás en una década, porque el kremlin se crece con la debilidad.



Nicors dijo:


> Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075278
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, es que son idiotas, pero que quieres hacerle si son unos tragaderas?. Ahora nos moriremos de hambre porque España no tiene ni agricultura, ni ganadería, ni pesca. Hay que ser imbécil para tragar tantas mentiras. España es el mejor pais en calidad de alimentos. Nadie puede igualar el jamón de Jabugo ni los embutidos que tenemos. Solo con el aceite de oliva que producimos y el pan de trigo español podemos comer los 47 millones que somos. Que no nos vendan la moto este gobierno, para subir precios diciendo que sin el trigo de Ucrania nos moriremos de hambre.



Si y el aceite de palma también viene de Ucrania y el tabaco y el café..y los cerdos...y todo lo que se te ocurra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Flota aérea rusa con aviones robados
> Flota mercante de la DPR con barcos robados
> Ropa limpia en casa de militares rusos con lavadoras robadas
> 
> ...



Si cuando lleguen a puerto serán confiscados de nuevo .un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo peor es la justificación de que no dará nada que pueda atacar territorio ruso. Te pones en la frontera y con una piedra ya atacas territorio ruso. Creo que es indicativo de que usa y rusia estan de acuerdo en repartirse esferas de influencia y que usa no va a hacer mucho por mantener europa a salvo del ogro. Parece que a Biden esta influenciado conque USA debe hacer la contraparte a la crisis de los misiles, cuando no tiene nada que ver.
> Si ante una carniceria no das a la victima ni puercos misiles para no ofender a un imperio de satanas, Putin puede hacer literalmente lo que le salga del nabo en el mundo, como nukear ucrania; _no le hemos dejado otra opcion._
> 
> Creo que entramos en una época muy oscura, que va a culminar con una guerra mundial quizás en una década, porque el kremlin se crece con la debilidad.



La estrategia claramente es de desgaste, no de victoria militar arrolladora. Puede ser el desgaste una estrategia vencedora a largo plazo, un Afganistán II? Puede, o no. El problema es que el desgaste lo pagan los ucros con sangre y muchas víctimas, un país devastado, y su identidad cultural siendo borrada cada día que pasa. Hasta cuando van a aguantar?


----------



## el arquitecto (31 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que franceses o alemanes tienen el mínimo interés por lo que pase en Ucrania?
> 
> Los franceses votaron a una tal Marine LePen, tipa a sueldo de Rusia siendo esto hechos probados, que decía que había que hacerse hamijitos de los rusos para que no cayeran en la influencia china.
> 
> ...



no, tío, los enemigos de europa están ahí fuera

y uno de ellos estuvo dentro, pero se marcaron un brexit ridículo y absurdo

todo eso que dices es bastante cierto, pero resulta que esa gente quiere llevarse bien con sus votantes
y mira como lepen ha tenido que cuidarse mucho de decir que es pro-putin, por qué será??

los de la otan-no son cuatro y el del tambor, cualquiera puede ver que si ucrania hubiera estado en la otan, no habría sido atacada
como no lo están siendo letonia, lituania y estonia (y próximamente suecia y finlandia)
es otro tiro en el pie de seguir por esa senda

en cuanto a los alemanes, si logran desconectarse del gas ruso, van a ser los más anti-rusos que te puedas echar a la cara, ríete de los yankis, solo les superarán los polacos y tal
y sabes qué pasa? que nos estamos desconectando de todo lo fósil, lo malo es que planeaban usar gas como energía de transición, ahora se jodió el plan, pero la dependencia de lo fósil tiene sus días contados en europa (que es lo más anti-rusia que puedes hacer ahora mismo)


el problema es que la ue es un puto elefante tomando decisiones, pero tienen algo muy claro todos (salvo igual orban), no quieren guerra, y esta guerra es de putin (no de rusia, de putin)
otra cosa es que luego se les vaya un poco la perola intentando poner sus cojones por delante de la ue, pero ya ves que cada vez que lo intentan, más claro dejan que alemania y francia (incluso juntas) pintan una mierda para rusia (o sea, para putin)

lo cual te lleva a decir que el enemigo está dentro, y no, no te confundas, lo que indica eso es que putin está en guerra con la propia ue
y si no fuera por la otan, nos estaría amenazando como hace con suecia y finlandia y tal


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si y el aceite de palma también viene de Ucrania y el tabaco y el café..y los cerdos...y todo lo que se te ocurra



Yo como producto español, miro la etiqueta, si tu eres tonto y te lo comes todo  es tu problema.


----------



## legal (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, pero tu un tragaderas, se pueden entrar armas en Ucrania pero no se puede sacar trigo.  Como te puedes tragar esas mentiras?



Las armas llegan en avión hasta Polonia, y se distribuyen por carretera en Ucrania.
El trigo sale en barco, pero tus amigos putinejos lo impiden.
Tiempos extraños en los que hay que explicar lo evidente.


----------



## César Borgia (31 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (31 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Las armas llegan en avión hasta Polonia, y se distribuyen por carretera en Ucrania.
> El trigo sale en barco, pero tus amigos putinejos lo impiden.
> Tiempos extraños en los que hay que explicar lo evidente.



Pero como le seguís contestando al retrasado mental de neutral....


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

legal dijo:


> Las armas llegan en avión hasta Polonia, y se distribuyen por carretera en Ucrania.
> El trigo sale en barco, pero tus amigos putinejos lo impiden.
> Tiempos extraños en los que hay que explicar lo evidente.



Los barcos es la excusa perfecta para los corruptos políticos de la UE y seguir robando a sus ciudadanos.
Háztelo mirar, ponte la vacuna del mono que te moriras. Ah! que sea la de EEUU la buena los demás son imbeciles y no saben nada. la gasolina más cara cada día porque Putin es malo y los EEUU te la vende más cara. No tendrán cojones el gobierno de tener gasolinera con gasolina rusa. A ver donde irán la mayoría de españoles a llenar el deposito? gasolina rusa a 1,3€ litro o gasolina yanqui a 2€ litro, si vivimos en democracia que cada español decida que gasolina quiere Putin nunca ha negado suministrar petróleo a España, es nuestro presidente que obedece ordenes yanqui.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Yo como producto español, miro la etiqueta, si tu eres tonto y te lo comes todo  es tu problema.



Estaba siendo irónico.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (31 May 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no, tío, los enemigos de europa están ahí fuera
> 
> y uno de ellos estuvo dentro, pero se marcaron un brexit ridículo y absurdo



Gracias al Reino Unido Ucrania ha podido resistir el embate ruso, el Brexit sería un error aunque también una decisión respetable pero en esto le han dado una lección a Europa.

Francia y Alemania en cambio son dos pestes asquerosas que no hacen más que lastrar a Europa, no diría tanto como que son enemigos internos pero desde luego con esas ínfulas imperiales de Francia y la absoluta falta de compromiso de Alemania Europa jamás llegará a ser respetada y dependeremos eternamente de Estados Unidos.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075278
> 
> ...



Alguien ha llamado la atención a Sleepy.

Una cosa es apoyar a los ucranianos y que estos debiliten a Rusia y otra atacar a Rusia.

La estrategia de EEUU es de desgaste no de enfretamiento directo, al menos en esta fase.


----------



## alb. (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, pero tu un tragaderas, se pueden entrar armas en Ucrania pero no se puede sacar trigo.  Como te puedes tragar esas mentiras?



Si no estuvieran entrando armas en Ucrania, la guerra habría acabado hace tres meses.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Si no estuvieran entrando armas en Ucrania, la guerra habría acabado hace tres meses.



Si claro ..y si puttin no hubiera invadido .no hubiera pasado nada de esto


----------



## alb. (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si claro ..y si puttin no hubiera invadido .no hubiera pasado nada de esto



Creo que no has entendido lo que quería decir. No estaba criticando el envió de armas. sino señalando que es un hecho objetivo que están entrando armas.


----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

Ingeniosa modificación, un juguetito caro
creo que es este drone
*DJI MATRICE 300 RTK*
9.819,00 €


Así es como se ve el proceso de lanzar minas desde un cuadricóptero


----------



## terro6666 (31 May 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Si no estuvieran entrando armas en Ucrania, la guerra habría acabado hace tres meses.



Y si en vez de Rusia hubiera sido mozambique nada de esto hubiera pasado


----------



## Nicors (31 May 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido lo que quería decir. No estaba criticando el envió de armas. sino señalando que es un hecho objetivo que están entrando armas.



Pocas, Ucrania necesita más para expulsar a los rusos.


----------



## Josant2022 (31 May 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido lo que quería decir. No estaba criticando el envió de armas. sino señalando que es un hecho objetivo que están entrando armas.



POCAS ME PARECEN


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

y aqui uno de los VUELOs que reabastencian a los Ucranianos de la planta siderugrca esa...https://twitter.com/i/status/1531592056761683968 EN PLENO PUTO DIA... yo pensaba que seria algo nocturno


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los barcos es la excusa perfecta para los corruptos políticos de la UE y seguir robando a sus ciudadanos.
> Háztelo mirar, ponte la vacuna del mono que te moriras. Ah! que sea la de EEUU la buena los demás son imbeciles y no saben nada. la gasolina más cara cada día porque Putin es malo y los EEUU te la vende más cara. No tendrán cojones el gobierno de tener gasolinera con gasolina rusa. A ver donde irán la mayoría de españoles a llenar el deposito? gasolina rusa a 1,3€ litro o gasolina yanqui a 2€ litro, si vivimos en democracia que cada español decida que gasolina quiere Putin nunca ha negado suministrar petróleo a España, es nuestro presidente que obedece ordenes yanqui.



El volumen de productos derivados del petróleo adquiridos por España -más bien sus empresas- a Rusia es del 3% del total importado.
Esto ya lo sabéis.








¿Cuánto petróleo compra España a Rusia? Esto es lo que importamos de crudo de cada país


Bruselas está cada vez más cerca de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo procedentes de Rusia por lo que resulta interesante analizar la dependencia de España de ese tipo de crudo. Por el momento, España ha recortado casi un 40% las importaciones de crudo en los dos primeros meses de este año...



www.eleconomista.es




Nos importa UN HUEVO por tanto la gasolina y el gas ruso porque nosotros lo compramos desde tiempo inmemorial a otros proveedores.
A ver si os entra en esa cabecita ya de una puta vez y buscáis otros argumentos más sólidos


----------



## duncan (31 May 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

en fin, pese a los palanganeos de la otan, ucrania pone la epica


----------



## moncton (31 May 2022)

calentito lo traigo a ver chicas que me lo quitan de las manos!!!!









Russian army ‘on brink of collapse’ – follow live


Latest Ukraine updates today




www.independent.co.uk





NewsWorldEurope
Ukraine news - live: Russian army ‘on brink of collapse as Putin loses 30,000 troops’
Kremlin insiders at odds with president over ‘price worth paying’ for small victory

Arpan Rai,Rory Sullivan,Tom Ambrose,Matt Mathers,Liam James
13 minutes ago


Russia’s army is on the brink of collapse but Vladimir Putin sees the loss of some 30,000 troops as a “price worth paying” for a small win in the Donbas region, it has been reported.

According to a report written by a “top UK analyst on Russia” and seen by the _Daily Mirror_, the Russian president still believes he can get a “partial victory” despite Kremlin insiders trying to convince him that the invasion has been a disaster.



It comes as fierce fighting continues Severdonestk, where Russia claims it controls half of the territory in the Donbas city.

Earlier EU leaders agreed to ban the import of Russian oil to the 27-nation bloc following Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.

“This immediately covers more than two-thirds of oil imports from Russia, cutting a huge source of financing for its war machine,” EU Council president Charles Michel wrote on Twitter.

However, the embargo only applies to seaborne trade, not oil carried by pipelines.


----------



## OBDC (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075278
> 
> ...



No quiere que los Ukras se vengan arriba y con un cohete useño le hagan una raja en el culo a los Bielorrusos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un paisque perdio la guerra de Crimea
> La de Japon
> Perdia la I guerra mundial
> De poco le sirvio ganar la II ya que acabo desfondado economicamente
> ...



Hombre, si nos ponemos así …. Ucrania, que hasta anteayer ni existía como país. Siempre bajo el yugo ruso, el sovietico, o el polaco. 

Ucrania, sí, esa tierra que perdió todas y cada de las guerras en las que se metió y que nunca fue nada.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un paisque perdio la guerra de Crimea
> La de Japon
> Perdia la I guerra mundial
> De poco le sirvio ganar la II ya que acabo desfondado economicamente
> ...





La operación de descabezamiento de Zelensky estaba bien planeada, pero los otanicos se hicieron con toda la información y cuando llegaron los paracas y los “saboteadores “ empezaron a hacer su trabajo , los ucra les estaban esperando.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Por eso, por que hemos visto lo que realmente es rusia, una puta dictadura de mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> Pero no todo ha sido en vano, al menos esta guerra ha servido para destapar a todos estos traidores comunistas infiltrados en el sistema, vendidos por cuatro perras.
> 
> Asi os pudrais podemitas de mierda!



En realidad yo no soy podemita. Soy voxero.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (31 May 2022)

Come doritos Ukra..


----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Alguien ha llamado la atención a Sleepy.
> 
> Una cosa es apoyar a los ucranianos y que estos debiliten a Rusia y otra atacar a Rusia.
> 
> La estrategia de EEUU es de desgaste no de enfretamiento directo, al menos en esta fase.



No sabemos lo que ha cedido Rusia en este asunto misilero. 

Puede que le haya cortado los huevos al oso y ya no bombardee más ciudades hasta arrasarlas o si no les da los misilacos de 300 km.

Nos conviene una guerra larga, que harte a los rusos.


----------



## Casino (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Al final no se mandan los lanzacohetes mlrs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075278
> 
> ...




Cuando se dijo que iban a enviar mig-29 también dijeron que no los enviaban para después enviarlos. Políticos, ya me entiende.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2022)

Nukeamos las dos costas de USA. 
Destruimos a los civiles que no les gustan nuestros monumentos de la Gran Guerra, por nazis, unos 2 millones de personas. 

Esa es la tele que ven los rusos, a la medida de su cortito intelecto. 

Todo en plan "Tú no te rías que te rajo, ke hestoi mu loko holles!!".


----------



## ELVR (31 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Nukeamos las dos costas de USA.
> Destruimos a los civiles que no les gustan nuestros monumentos de la Gran Guerra, por nazis, unos 2 millones de personas.
> 
> Esa es la tele que ven los rusos, a la medida de su cortito intelecto.
> ...



SДLVДMԐ DЭ LЏЖЄ


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Come doritos Ukra..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075611




Eso tiene que ser fake a la fuerza.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Eso tiene que ser fake a la fuerza.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




Hombre, no jodas. Que poca seriedad.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No sabemos lo que ha cedido Rusia en este asunto misilero.
> 
> Puede que le haya cortado los huevos al oso y ya no bombardee más ciudades hasta arrasarlas o si no les da los misilacos de 300 km.
> 
> Nos conviene una guerra larga, que harte a los rusos.





¿ nos ? Cojones, ¿ a ti te conviene tener el gasoil a dos o tres euros el litro ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> ¿ nos ? Cojones, ¿ a ti te conviene tener el gasoil a dos o tres euros el litro ?



¿Y la culpa de las subidas brutales de los combustibles -y todos los derivados- a lo largo de todo el año pasado y lo que llevamos de este es culpa de quien?
¿De Zelensky?


----------



## Pat (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y aqui uno de los VUELOs que reabastencian a los Ucranianos de la planta siderugrca esa...https://twitter.com/i/status/1531592056761683968 EN PLENO PUTO DIA... yo pensaba que seria algo nocturno



A los Ucranios Se les estaba funcionando perfectamente, hasta que toparon con una patrulla de Rusos con misiles tipo stinger….

De todos modos, el suministrar por helicóptero está bien anclado en la metodología del USSR quien lo tenia como base para una invasión relámpago de Europa por parte de Tanques del USSR, estos iban corriendo, y los helicópteros se les llevaba municiones y Diesel/Gasolina por helicóptero…. Los soldados del USSR debían vivir de lo que robaban por ahí…


----------



## lowfour (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y aqui uno de los VUELOs que reabastencian a los Ucranianos de la planta siderugrca esa...https://twitter.com/i/status/1531592056761683968 EN PLENO PUTO DIA... yo pensaba que seria algo nocturno



Es brutal el vídeo lo he puesto en el otro foro
Aquí





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada : Page 43 - hdlgp


Foro para hablar de política, economía y sociedad libre de bots y extremismo



hdlgp.com





vaya cojonazos. Dijeron que tiraban a la mitad o más.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Que haces dimitri??


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

35th Naval Brigade 60th, 108th y 63rd Mech ucranianas, son las unidades que están en operaciones en la región de Kherson.


Parece una gran ofensiva de en torno 10K - 15K soldados


----------



## favelados (31 May 2022)

Los rusos una vez más a punto de embolsar al Ejército ucra al Noreste del Inulets... Ah, no espera!


----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

Brutalsky nos enseña restos de la investigación rusa, un acelerador de partículas abandonado sin concluir, todo se va a gasto militar


¿Qué suerte o destino más probable le espera a Rusia y/o Putin, y por qué?

Más de 800 científicos rusos trabajan en el Gran Colisionador de Hadrones en Suiza, el acelerador de partículas más grande y poderoso del mundo.
Pocos saben que Rusia cuenta con un acelerador de partículas gigante y el gobierno asigna fondos anualmente para su mantenimiento.
¿Por qué los científicos rusos no trabajan allí?





A 100 kilómetros de Moscú, en el sitio de la ciudad científica cerrada Serpukhov-7 (ahora desaparecida), se encuentra un túnel circular gigante que forma un anillo de 21 kilómetros de largo.
Es 2 kilómetros más largo que la línea de circunvalación del metro de Moscú y solo 5 kilómetros más corto que el LHC. Este túnel estaba destinado a convertirse en el colisionador de protones soviético.
Sin embargo, permanece abandonado y parcialmente inundado.





La construcción del colisionador comenzó en 1983. No estaba destinado a beneficiar a la ciencia soviética per se, sino como otro proyecto más para alcanzar y superar al Oeste podrido. Rusia, en cualquier forma que haya existido, siempre desperdició enormes energías y arruinó innumerables vidas humanas para demostrarle algo a alguien.
La decisión de construir el LHC se tomó en 1994, y el mismo año cesaron los trabajos de construcción del colisionador ruso.
El Rotten West ha golpeado a la Gran Rusia una vez más.





Todavía se suministra electricidad al túnel del colisionador abandonado. El agua se bombea periódicamente. Pero no hay nadie dentro de esta estructura masiva a excepción de los guardias armados.
En el pasado, los blogueros solían venir aquí para grabar videos virales para sus canales de YouTube. También fue la meca de los aficionados al 'turismo industrial'. La gente daría paseos divertidos en una de varias locomotoras eléctricas a lo largo de un ferrocarril de vía estrecha.





Varios ramales de túneles parten del túnel principal. Uno de ellos está dirigido al lago Baikal en Siberia, que se encuentra a miles de kilómetros al este. Ahí es donde se medirían las partículas dispersas usando un telescopio de neutrinos.
Ninguno de esos experimentos se ha llevado a cabo.
Putin, incapaz de pensar fuera del marco soviético, intenta restaurar la Unión Soviética a través del conocido método de forzar a otros países a la 'prisión de las naciones', la ciencia rusa ha sido relegada al vertedero: todos los esfuerzos del gobierno son centrados en aventuras militares, propaganda y coerción social.
Los rusos no han aprendido la lección de historia.





Es importante señalar que las élites educadas de Putin, desde el alcalde de Moscú, Sergey Sobyanin, hasta el ministro de economía, Anton Siluanov, prefieren que Rusia haya atraído a Ucrania y Bielorrusia a su esfera de influencia a través de una economía moderna y exitosa, no a través de la conquista y la coerción de la era soviética. .
Sin embargo, son demasiado cobardes y están desunidos para detener a su querido zar, que está empeñado en arruinar todo lo que aún no ha destruido. Y el ritmo continúa en el set en otro curso de colisión con la realidad.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## favelados (31 May 2022)

Imágenes de satélite


----------



## paconan (31 May 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Nukeamos las dos costas de USA.
> Destruimos a los civiles que no les gustan nuestros monumentos de la Gran Guerra, por nazis, unos 2 millones de personas.
> 
> Esa es la tele que ven los rusos, a la medida de su cortito intelecto.
> ...



Desatados y completamente fuera de si mismos, haciendo un llamamiento a la locura colectiva


----------



## Fígaro (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Que haces dimitri??



Parece que se interesa por los que dentro quedan...


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

El ministro de Defensa lituano llegó a Turquía para comprar un dron TB2 para Ucrania con el dinero recaudado por la gente de Lituania.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa lituano llegó a Turquía para comprar un dron TB2 para Ucrania con el dinero recaudado por la gente de Lituania.



El Pokemon Vilnius puso pasta?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

De una conversación interceptada por el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, se supo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminaron una gran unidad de mercenarios del Grupo Wagner de Rusia en el este.









Large unit of Wagner Group eliminated in eastern Ukraine


From a conversation intercepted by the Security Service of Ukraine, it became known that the Armed Forces of Ukraine eliminated a large unit of mercenaries of Russia’s Wagner Group in the east. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Los UAV estadounidenses Puma son utilizados por reconocimiento aéreo en la región #Zaporizhia


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Más de 120.000 checos han financiado € 50 millones (!) para obuses y otras armas para . Los lituanos han donado € 5 millones para un dron para . Contribuyamos todos y compremos armas para los valientes soldados de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

unidades anti-dron ucranianas


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, los obuses australianos ya están en el frente de Ucrania.


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El volumen de productos derivados del petróleo adquiridos por España -más bien sus empresas- a Rusia es del 3% del total importado.
> Esto ya lo sabéis.
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces la subida de precios? jaja nos roban por culpa de tragaderas como tu.


----------



## neutral295 (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Estaba siendo irónico.



Es que quien se cree la milonga de los barcos?, hay muchos paises de la UE que no tienen salida al mar. Para que estan los camiones y trenes? Murcia y Almeria dan de comer a todo el norte de Europa en invierno. Las verduras y citricos van en camiones. Estos de las tvs piensan que todos los españoles somos idiotas. Mira por internet los trenes que transporta cereales, las tvs mienten por ordenes de los politicos.


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Entonces la subida de precios? jaja nos roban por culpa de tragaderas como tu.



Qué subida, la que ha impulsado tu camarada Antonio Sánchez y sus amigos los chulísimes desde hace más de un año?


----------



## Nuzzo (31 May 2022)

Parece que UAF van a dejar el Sieverodonets y se concentran a la defensa de Lysichansk al otro lado del rio. Por otra para hay rumors de que avanzan bien en Jerson


----------



## lowfour (31 May 2022)

Tiro al ruso. En toda la cabeza.


----------



## moncton (31 May 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos una vez más a punto de embolsar al Ejército ucra al Noreste del Inulets... Ah, no espera!



Es una finta!


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Ucranianos remolcando un tanque T-64BV capturado con un tanque ruso moderno T-80BVM capturado anteriormente.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Qué subida, la que ha impulsado tu camarada Antonio Sánchez y sus amigos los chulísimes desde hace más de un año?



No sabía que el viruelo tuviera tanta influencia como para conseguir que el petróleo suba en la India, Australia, toda Europa...........


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Otro ataque ATGM Stugna-P ucraniano contra un tanque ruso, aparentemente nuevamente en Ivanivka, #Kherson Oblast. Parece que está destruido.


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> No sabía que el viruelo tuviera tanta influencia como para conseguir que el petróleo suba en la India, Australia, toda Europa...........



Ni idea. Yo estoy en España.







Y aquí es lo que hay.








Coca-Cola, Nestlé o Heineken avisan de nuevas subidas de precios en 2022: los supermercados por ahora resisten, aunque reconocen que solo es “cuestión de tiempo”


Mercadona, Carrefour y Lidl, aunque siguen resistiendo, no podrán mantener el precio de las cestas a los niveles de comienzos de 2021. Subirán precios en 2022.




www.businessinsider.es












Comparativa de precios en el supermercado: ¿Cuánto ha subido la cesta de la compra?


Los precios de todos los productos básicos han aumentado significativamente hasta el 9,8% durante los últimos meses




www.ondacero.es












Hacer la compra ya es más caro: “Hay productos que están subiendo y claro que se nota”


La inflación persistente se traslada a los alimentos, impulsados por el coste récord de la energía. El aumento de los costes aboca a los supermercados a afrontar aumentos de precios este año




elpais.com












Los precios de los supermercados subieron al final del año pasado casi el doble que en 2020, un 2,7%


El 2021 se cerró con un incremento medio de precios en los supermercados españoles del 2,7%, muy por encima de la subida del 1,4% registrada un año antes, según muestran los datos analizados por la plataforma de compra online Soysuper.com.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## wireless1980 (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo estoy en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero sabes que España no fabrica Petroleo y lo compra en un mercado internacional en el PS no indica el precio ni influye en el mismo, ¿no?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Los viejos tanques y vehículos de combate soviéticos están siendo retirados del almacenamiento en Bielorrusia. Pueden ser transferidos a la Federación Rusa para compensar las pérdidas, según el resumen vespertino del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, publicado el martes 31 de mayo.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Polonia está transfiriendo 18 obuses autopropulsados AHS Krab a Ucrania Estos obuses tienen un alcance máximo de combate de 40 km y complementan envíos recientes de EE. UU


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero sabes que España no fabrica Petroleo y lo compra en un mercado internacional en el PS no indica el precio ni influye en el mismo, ¿no?



No jodas, ¿en serio?


----------



## wireless1980 (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No jodas, ¿en serio?



mmm pues si, en serio. Entonces ya lo sabías y solo vienes a soltar tu discurso ideológico o como?


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> mmm pues si, en serio. Entonces ya lo sabías y solo vienes a soltar tu discurso ideológico o como?



Claro que si guapi, pa discursos estoy yo.
Anda a echarte una siesta.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (31 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

iases dijo:


> No sabía que el viruelo tuviera tanta influencia como para conseguir que el petróleo suba en la India, Australia, toda Europa...........



Por lo visto la culpa de que el petróleo subiera en 2020/21 como subió la tienen los malvados ucranianos por no haberse dejado invadir.











__





EvoluciÃ³n e HistÃ³rico del precio de la gasolina, precio diesel y carburantes en general.


EvoluciÃ³n e HistÃ³rico del precio de la gasolina, precio diesel y carburantes en general.




www.dieselogasolina.com




Pero vaya, que la realidad no estropee tus películas. Tú a tu rollo.


----------



## iases (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Por lo visto la culpa de que el petróleo subiera en 2020/21 como subió la tienen los malvados ucranianos por no haberse dejado invadir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo en esa gráfica veo la gasolina al mismo precio en enero de 2019 que en enero de 2021......... Luego vino Putin a joderlo


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (31 May 2022)

Ojalá les hundan toda la flota a los orcos...


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> 35th Naval Brigade 60th, 108th y 63rd Mech ucranianas, son las unidades que están en operaciones en la región de Kherson.
> 
> 
> Parece una gran ofensiva de en torno 10K - 15K soldados



Sin ser experto de nada la cosa no parece fácil, mucho río y poca carretera.


----------



## Nicors (31 May 2022)

Si parece que esta borracho, el ruso es el idioma de


Dr Polux dijo:


>



Desde donde se lanzan?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero sabes que España no fabrica Petroleo y lo compra en un mercado internacional en el PS no indica el precio ni influye en el mismo, ¿no?



Incurrís en un grave error, estáis asociando el precio de los combustibles únicamente al precio del petróleo.


----------



## Nicors (31 May 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>



Joder, el que sale corriendo al final queda vaporizado. No creo que encuentren de él nada más grande que un diente.


----------



## Casino (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Si eso sale bien pulverizan el frente sur.
Desde Jersón se amenaza Melitopol que podría verse atacado también desde Zaporiya, caso de tener una unidad de reserva en la zona de Dnipro. Entiendo que es plausible que en Dnipro exista una reserva que pudiera enviarse a las zonas más amenazadas ya en Donbass o Zaporiya. Puede que las fuerzas de Jarkov queden como reserva para apoyar el Donbass mientras las fuerzas de Dnipro se suman a una ofensiva porque sabemos que en Melitopol están los tanques oxidados que han podido aprovechar de sus "almacenes" los orcos, es decir, en Melitopol existe una concentración de fuerzas blindadas de la horda de consideración. ¿Las moverán para defender Jersón o seguirán atrincherándose como hasta ahora?.
Atentos a como evoluciona esto, puede suponer una conmoción para los orcos al estilo de la ofensiva del Tet en Vietnam, especialmente si aquí los ucranianos sí consiguen imponerse, a diferencia del desastre militar vietnamita.

#ArmUkraineNow


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

puff, gran espectacion. Esperemos que alemania no done material, a rusia.



Dr Polux dijo:


> 35th Naval Brigade 60th, 108th y 63rd Mech ucranianas, son las unidades que están en operaciones en la región de Kherson.
> 
> 
> Parece una gran ofensiva de en torno 10K - 15K soldados


----------



## Nicors (31 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> puff, gran espectacion. Esperemos que alemania no done material, a rusia.



Amigo, lanzan sus Brigadas en medio de los btg rusos, esperemos que salga bien.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si parece que esta borracho, el ruso es el idioma de
> 
> Desde donde se lanzan?



Se pueden lanzar desde Baterías de defensa costera, entiendo que desde Odesa


----------



## Nuzzo (31 May 2022)

Un avance de gran escala como éste sin soporte aero lo veo muy difícil, si pueden llevarlo a cabo va a ser una obra magistral.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Una unidad de rusos destruida por el batallón "Karpatska Sich" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La foto muestra un T-80 derribado y un camión con personal ruso muerto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

Son los que envió* Dinamarca?*









Dinamarca envía a Ucrania misiles Harpoon antibuque para enfrentarse a buques rusos en el mar Negro


Las Fuerzas Armadas danesas están enviando misiles antibuque de largo alcance, Harpoon a Ucrania, para atacar a buques rusos en el mar Negro.




israelnoticias.com













Dinamarca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esperemos que francia no envie un escudo antimisiles, a rusia.


----------



## kenny220 (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Sin ser experto de nada la cosa no parece fácil, mucho río y poca carretera.



Los rusos tienen el río a la espalda.y creo que no hay más de 2 puentes. Mala situación táctica y moralmente.

Como no hagan un berezina.


----------



## Gnidlog (31 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> puff, gran espectacion. Esperemos que alemania no done material, a rusia.



si esto fuera cierto van a tener trabajo para mover todo lo que tenga ruedas hacia el sur


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

A pesar de ser el único aliado de Moscú en Europa, el hombre fuerte de Bielorrusia ha comenzado a señalar su inquietud sobre cómo se está desarrollando la guerra en #Ukraine , pidiendo a Occidente que no mezcle a Bielorrusia con Rusia como coagresor.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los rusos tienen el río a la espalda.y creo que no hay más de 2 puentes. Mala situación táctica y moralmente.
> 
> Como no hagan un berezina.



Habra que ver que tipo de tropas rusas hay alli y si sus BTG estan completos. Pueden ser tropas de segunda clase. No creo que los ucras hayan lanzado esta operacion al estilo Pancho Villa


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Parece ser que os ucras han montado puentes y han conseguido pasar un buen numero de vehículos


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Alexander Kislinsky, indicativo "Serpiente" (también conocido como "Nevsky"), Novocherkassk, región de Rostov, Federación Rusa . (Cabo y Scout-Sniper senior 22 ObrSpN) Estado: Reciclado (21 de mayo)


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Las fuerzas aerotransportadas ucranianas destruyeron una unidad de ingeniería rusa en el este, la tripulación no sobrevivió.


----------



## wireless1980 (31 May 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Incurrís en un grave error, estáis asociando el precio de los combustibles únicamente al precio del petróleo.



Está claro que hay más combustibles pero todos siguen el mismo tipo de mercado internacional en el que España ni pincha ni corta.
Lo único que abunda en España es sol.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

*Alemania anuncia un trueque con Grecia para abastecer de blindados a Ucrania*
El jefe de gobierno de Alemania, *Olaf Scholz*, ha anunciado este martes que su país alcanzó un acuerdo con Grecia, por el que *Atenas enviará vehículos militares de la era soviética a Ucrania* a cambio de equipos más modernos de Berlín. "Proporcionaremos blindados alemanes para transporte de personal", ha dicho Scholz después de una cumbre de la Unión Europea (UE) en Bruselas. *Alemania ya ha llegado a un acuerdo similar con la República Checa para ayudar a suministrar armamento a Ucrania, y está negociando otro con Polonia*.

El objetivo es suministrar a Ucrania armas de vital importancia de las antiguas existencias de la era soviética y que Kiev pueda poner en combate rápidamente mientras trata de contener la invasión de Rusia. Esos países reciben a cambio armamento más moderno.


----------



## Casino (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A pesar de ser el único aliado de Moscú en Europa, el hombre fuerte de Bielorrusia ha comenzado a señalar su inquietud sobre cómo se está desarrollando la guerra en #Ukraine , pidiendo a Occidente que no mezcle a Bielorrusia con Rusia como coagresor.




El pájaro este quiere seguir vendiendo pulpo y marisco a los rusos. El más listo de todos, con la población en contra y gobernando/chupando/robando.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

Han entrado y han tomado de inmediato la T2207 que nutre toda la primera linea de frente. Muy profesional.
Seria interesante meter buggies a saco con stugna y manpads para desgastar ampliamente cualquier elemento disperso. Las concentraciones de BTG con artilleria rebuena, sin hacer el cabra a lo davai. Sigue siendo una guerra de desgaste.



Casino dijo:


> Si eso sale bien pulverizan el frente sur.
> Desde Jersón se amenaza Melitopol que podría verse atacado también desde Zaporiya, caso de tener una unidad de reserva en la zona de Dnipro. Entiendo que es plausible que en Dnipro exista una reserva que pudiera enviarse a las zonas más amenazadas ya en Donbass o Zaporiya. Puede que las fuerzas de Jarkov queden como reserva para apoyar el Donbass mientras las fuerzas de Dnipro se suman a una ofensiva porque sabemos que en Melitopol están los tanques oxidados que han podido aprovechar de sus "almacenes" los orcos, es decir, en Melitopol existe una concentración de fuerzas blindadas de la horda de consideración. ¿Las moverán para defender Jersón o seguirán atrincherándose como hasta ahora?.
> Atentos a como evoluciona esto, puede suponer una conmoción para los orcos al estilo de la ofensiva del Tet en Vietnam, especialmente si aquí los ucranianos sí consiguen imponerse, a diferencia del desastre militar vietnamita.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

ucras suben unboxing


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vamos a ver


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece ser que os ucras han montado puentes y han conseguido pasar un buen numero de vehículos




Con esas imágenes de satélite se confirma que el puente de Nueva Kaljova está ya bajo el alcance del fuego de los 155mm.
Un pasito importante.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se pueden lanzar desde Baterías de defensa costera, entiendo que desde Odesa



Se pueden lanzar de noche, desde un avión de la OTAN, y "han sido los ukros, qué mákinas". 
Desde que se les da material a los ukros, las cosas chulísimas simplemente pasan y que demuestren algo los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## machinaexdeus (31 May 2022)

Han colgado un manual de resistencia en los territorios ocupados por la horda.



Para traducir el pdf del ucraniano al español esta web lo hace aceptablemente.

Traductor de documentos online gratuito. Mantiene el diseño de tu documento (Word, PDF, Excel, PowerPoint, OpenOffice, texto)


La noticia es de El Confidencial.

"Cada uno de nosotros, en nuestro lugar, podemos resistir al enemigo y contribuir a la victoria. Juntos, convertiremos las vidas de los ocupantes en un infierno”. Así presenta el Gobierno de Ucrania la guía que ha puesto a disposición de sus ciudadanos. Un manual de la resistencia que incluye detalles sobre cómo hacerle un puente a un carro blindado ruso, mover un tanque T-72 o fabricar una bomba de humo. “Para convertirse en un vengador invisible que teman los ocupantes, necesitas conocer las tácticas, la medicina, la seguridad de internet y saber acerca de armas caseras y acciones no violentas”, dice la guía, que también da consejos básicos de comportamiento.









En el sur de Ucrania, los rusos no se enfrentan a contraofensivas, sino a una insurgencia


La resistencia parece tomar forma en lugares como Jersón o Melitópol, en el este del país conquistado por Rusia en el primer mes de la invasión. El goteo de soldados ocupantes muertos solo acaba de empezar




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Turbamulta (31 May 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se pueden lanzar desde Baterías de defensa costera, entiendo que desde Odesa



Dinamarca les va a entregar baterias costeras para lanzar Harpoon, creo que era el único país en Europa que las tenía.


----------



## ELVR (31 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Desde donde se lanzan?



Los Harpoon pueden lanzarse desde baterías costeras o camiones como el de la imagen:







Por cierto, un tanto relacionado: la imagen la he sacado de esta noticia acerca de la entrega de Harpoon a China:









Boeing Awarded $ 498 Million Order to Deliver Harpoon Coastal Defense System Launch System to Taiwan


Boeing will produce Harpoon anti-ship system equipment for Taiwan to fulfill a foreign military sales (FMS) requirement under a $498.3 ...




militaryleak.com


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Han colgado un manual de resistencia en los territorios ocupados por la horda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la paliza que le están dando los ukros al ejército ruso no sé por qué ese afán de meter a civiles en problemas con armas de droguería de barrio.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 May 2022)

La altura alcanzada es suficiente para sacar a Blanca.


----------



## fayser (31 May 2022)

Tiene pinta de que poco a poco va a seguir escalando el conflicto, a ver hasta dónde llegamos. Lo que tengo claro es que los muertos los van a seguir poniendo los ucranianos, porque todas las hostias caen en su territorio, vengan de un lado o del otro.


----------



## ELVR (31 May 2022)

Una pregunta (o dos) ¿creéis que la ofensiva en el sur (y aguantar sin obsesionarse en el este) se debe a que está condicionada por el calendario de la presunta desmovilización de soldados rusos a partir de hoy, 31 de mayo?

Digo presunta porque no lo tengo claro. Y de ser cierto ¿Hasta qué punto puede debilitar las posiciones rusas?


----------



## keylargof (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que poco a poco va a seguir escalando el conflicto, a ver hasta dónde llegamos. Lo que tengo claro es que los muertos los van a seguir poniendo los ucranianos, porque todas las hostias caen en su territorio, vengan de un lado o del otro.



Si, rusos apenas han caido. Un par de docenas, pero murieron de viejos


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que poco a poco va a seguir escalando el conflicto, a ver hasta dónde llegamos. Lo que tengo claro es que los muertos los van a seguir poniendo los ucranianos, porque todas las hostias caen en su territorio, vengan de un lado o del otro.



Es normal que las cosas pasen en su territorio, se trata del país invadido, y que se sepa, muertos hay de los dos bandos en liza, rusos y ucranianos.


----------



## fayser (31 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es normal que las cosas pasen en su territorio, se trata del país invadido, y que se sepa, muertos hay de los dos bandos en liza, rusos y ucranianos.





keylargof dijo:


> Si, rusos apenas han caido. Un par de docenas, pero murieron de viejos



Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.

Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.

No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.


----------



## kenny220 (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.
> 
> Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.
> 
> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.



Hombre, mira los soviéticos en el 41-42-43, , pero vamos siempre será mejor ser un bielorruso, amigo de Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

si no le llevas la palangana al khan se enemista contigo, sino le haces jiji, te extermina
por suerte siempre tendra espiritus de puta como es tu caso para cubrir las cuotas minimas de un sequito



fayser dijo:


> Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.
> 
> Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.
> 
> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.


----------



## gargamelix (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.
> 
> Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.
> 
> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.



Otro culpando a Ucrania por haberse dejado invadir y además por no dejarse invadir. Algo más?


----------



## Covaleda (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.
> 
> Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.
> 
> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.



Claro. Es como aquí cuando nos invadió Napoleón.
Y aclarar que el agresor es Rusia, que ha invadido con sus tanques un país fronterizo violando TODAS las Convenciones posibles.

La Otan no es beligerante ni la UE tampoco, que se sepa (la mejor prueba es que Rusia todavía existe). Los bandos en liza, como en todas las guerras del mundo, buscan apoyos armas y dinero donde pueden. Conviene recordarlo porque pareciera si no otra cosa.

A la Propaganda Rusa lógicamente le interesa magnificar al enemigo, sobre todo para justificar la desastrosa campaña que llevan, es de lección uno del manual, pero hay lo que hay.


----------



## Alpharius (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Rusos caen soldados. Ucranianos están cayendo soldados, reclutas, civiles, y está aquello quedando hecho un solar.
> 
> Cuanto más escala el conflicto más destrucción. En el mejor de los casos un día los ucranianos dirán "¡hemos ganado!" sobre un montón de ruinas. En el peor dirán lo mismo pero con medio país con bandera rusa.
> 
> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.



Si piensas que el problema ha surgido en Ucrania y no en las ambiciones Putinescas de una Rusia imperial dominando todo el este de Europa, es que todavía no te has enterado de nada.
Hoy ha sido Ucrania, y si no se para ahora a los rusos, mañana será Moldavia, pasado Finlandia y finalmente algún país OTAN que nos obligue a todos a meternos en el follón.


----------



## Casino (31 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Una pregunta (o dos) ¿creéis que la ofensiva en el sur (y aguantar sin obsesionarse en el este) se debe a que está condicionada por el calendario de la presunta desmovilización de soldados rusos a partir de hoy, 31 de mayo?
> 
> Digo presunta porque no lo tengo claro. Y de ser cierto ¿Hasta qué punto puede debilitar las posiciones rusas?




No creo que la ofensiva ucraniana se deba a la posible desmovilización. Sospecho que está más relacionado con la incapacidad de la fuerza aérea orca y su flota. Solo con los Neptun los ucranianos ya podían mantener a la flota invasora a distancia. Y es el teatro de operaciones más lejano para la fuerza aérea ocupante. Si le sumamos que los gusanos han tenido que darles información detallada de la composición de fuerzas y posición de la horda, que se ha mantenido estática en posiciones defensivas lo que yo creo es que están empleando la doctrina de los rusos en su contra, es decir: 
Del mismo modo que cuando los aliados atacaron Normandía y nadie se atrevía a despertar a Hitler para pedir instrucciones y se perdió un tiempo de reacción crítico, la horda ha debido estar unas horas siquiera esperando órdenes. Para cuando han llegado las órdenes las rupturas eran múltiples y la línea defensiva había perdido su continuidad convirtiendo las órdenes en algo inútil.
Eso si es que las órdenes eran algo elaborado, y no volver a copiar a Hitler en "mantener posiciones y ni un paso atrás".

Si los ucranianos logran un éxito aquí va a ser un fuerte impulso a la moral y a la propaganda. Será un círculo vicioso, éxitos en batalla, mayor voluntad de resistir y luchar = más envío de armas, y volver a repetir. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cuscarejo (31 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No acierto a entender qué han sacado en claro los ucranianos de enemistarse con su país vecino más importante sólo por oír cantos de sirena de la UE y de la OTAN, cuando ya ha quedado claro que ni van a ser de la UE ni de la OTAN.



Por favor, pase y conquiste mi país, todo sea con tal de no enfadarnos.
¿Estás hablando de la misma guerra que nosotros?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)

brutal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2022)

Otro escalón con tanques T-72M, transferidos por Polonia como ayuda militar, llegó a Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Hilo interesante sobre la corrupcion en el Ejercito Ruso

Raciones viejas, vehículos defectuosos, radios perdidas, unidades insuficientes: se ha culpado a la corrupción por vaciar el ejército de Rusia y socavar su guerra en Ucrania. Vale la pena examinar este problema y ver cómo ha afectado a las fuerzas armadas rusas. Primero en una serie


----------



## Sigpac (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una unidad de rusos destruida por el batallón "Karpatska Sich" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La foto muestra un T-80 derribado y un camión con personal ruso muerto



Si sigues el hilo de tweeter, llevan seguramente más de un mes muertos y por lo que parece, nadie los ha tocado, lo cual hace creer que están en territorio en disputa.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

La unidad antitanque ucraniana en el automóvil ruso Niva fue atacada por Grad. Todos están vivos. No hay suficientes coches. Y los luchadores tienen que montar en esta mierda


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jun 2022)

No sé si estaba, si es así mis disculpas. Es que acabo de verlo y me ha impactado:


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Polonia armandose hasta los dientes

Polonia está en camino de comprar 500 tanques de batalla principales más. El Ministro de Defensa de Polonia 
@mblaszczak regresa de Corea del Sur. Parece que Polonia comprará IP y licencias de Corea del Sur para producir tanques K2PL en masa en Polonia. Cerca de 1000 IFV también están sobre la mesa.


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad antitanque ucraniana en el automóvil ruso Niva fue atacada por Grad. Todos están vivos. No hay suficientes coches. Y los luchadores tienen que montar en esta mierda




Necesitan toyotas

Para lo que hacen estás unidades, que evitan el combate y solo atacan en plan oportunista y salen huyendo mejor un lada que un blindado con orugas..


A ver si alguien monta un crowdfounding para mandar toyotas


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Y la culpa de las subidas brutales de los combustibles -y todos los derivados- a lo largo de todo el año pasado y lo que llevamos de este es culpa de quien?
> ¿De Zelensky?





No, de Putin, que nunca ha puesto problemas a que le compren petróleo , al mejor precio del mercado.

¿ estamos tontos o qué ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No, de Putin, que nunca ha puesto problemas a que le compren petróleo , al mejor precio del mercado.
> 
> ¿ estamos tontos o qué ?



Pues algunos parece que si.
España -sus empresas- compraba menos del 4% del total importado de Rusia antes de la Guerra de Putin, como está expuesto más atrás, al igual que los precios y su evolución en estos últimos años.
Una importación, por lo ridículo del porcentaje, claramente política y que nos afecta entre cero y nada, ya que nuestros proveedores son, desde siempre, otros.
Así que si, podría ser eso último que dices.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Más de 120.000 checos han financiado € 50 millones (!) para obuses y otras armas para . Los lituanos han donado € 5 millones para un dron para . Contribuyamos todos y compremos armas para los valientes soldados de Ucrania.





¿ y tú, cuánto dinero has puesto ya ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucranianos remolcando un tanque T-64BV capturado con un tanque ruso moderno T-80BVM capturado anteriormente.



Tanque ucra remolcando otro tanque ucra con el motor reventao.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Continúa la deschatarrizacion del E.Ruso


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que los gusanos sí que van a enviar los HIMARS

Opinion | President Biden: What America Will and Will Not Do in Ukraine

De momento sin los cohetes de mayor alcance. 

Fuente: New York Times



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues parece que los gusanos sí que van a enviar los HIMARS
> 
> Opinion | President Biden: What America Will and Will Not Do in Ukraine
> 
> ...



He escuchado esta mañana en la radio que les van a suministrar los cohetes de entre 80 y 100km de alcance. Que no esta mal. Incluso se puede alcanzar la isla de las serpientes con eso.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jun 2022)

Se viene una pesadilla para los orcos, van a ampliar el alcance bastante


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jun 2022)

La tele rusa sigue dando juego a los personajes más casposos, autoritarios y genocidas de Ruschia. Este propone expulsar o matar a los dos millones de ucros que son "irrecuperables"


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Totalmente desatados, inmersos en la locura colectiva, arengando con una IIIGM
Esta gente es carne de frenopático, viven en su mundo, felices con sus paranoias

Los propagandistas y funcionarios del gobierno ruso miran más allá de Ucrania y amenazan a todo Occidente en la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin: "La Tercera Guerra Mundial había comenzado". "Esperanos."


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> He escuchado esta mañana en la radio que les van a suministrar los cohetes de entre 80 y 100km de alcance. Que no esta mal. Incluso se puede alcanzar la isla de las serpientes con eso.



Como la gente tiene memoria de pez los ucras tiene tochkas de 300 km de alcance..


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como la gente tiene memoria de pez los ucras tiene tochkas de 300 km de alcance..



Si los tuvieran disponibles no creo que los centros logísticos rusos a 100 km del frente estarían operativos mucho tiempo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Jun 2022)

Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Si los tuvieran disponibles no creo que los centros logísticos rusos a 100 km del frente estarían operativos mucho tiempo.



De hecho extraños incendios pasan todos los días. .
Pero bueno los han usado contra aeródromos y en rostov del don..


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.




¿el rodillo soviet?
¿pero no decían que ya no había ideologías?
¿puede elaborar un poco la gilipollez que acaba de soltar? es por los loles






















































en realidad nos importa media mierda si nos lo explica, ya nos estamos riendo.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.



cuando ha invadido Ucrania a Rusia? Es que me lo he perdido


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.



llevamos 3 meses... que rodillo tolai ?? han llegado a Kiev?? a Varsovia ? a Berlin? a Paris? a Lisboa?

ahh que son fintas sanas


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Se ordena a los hospitales en la Crimea ocupada por Rusia que dejen de admitir pacientes comunes y reserven todas las camas de hospital para los soldados rusos heridos en la provincia de Kherson.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Totalmente desatados, inmersos en la locura colectiva, arengando con una IIIGM
> Esta gente es carne de frenopático, viven en su mundo, felices con sus paranoias
> 
> Los propagandistas y funcionarios del gobierno ruso miran más allá de Ucrania y amenazan a todo Occidente en la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin: "La Tercera Guerra Mundial había comenzado". "Esperanos."



Es consumo interno, siempre. 

Putin se ha cortado de añadir rusos de leva como carne de cañón, trata de meter personal contratado y material de almacenes. Eso se debe estar acabando. De hecho, parece que los mercenarios no dan buen resultado, tienden a parar las ofensivas y a acoplarse al terreno para que pase el tiempo y les llegue mejor equipo. 

Llegará un momento en que los pro de su ejército quieran una campaña masiva y lo están preparando ya en la tele. Para que se anime la chavalada hay que asustarles convenientemente, diciéndoles que es por los oligarcas evitar que los humillen y esclavicen y que hay que arrasar territorio foráneo desmilitarizar occidente.


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Si los tuvieran disponibles no creo que los centros logísticos rusos a 100 km del frente estarían operativos mucho tiempo.



Si finalmente llegan esos cohetes será con la condición de no usarlos sobre territorio ruso.


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se ordena a los hospitales en la Crimea ocupada por Rusia que dejen de admitir pacientes comunes y reserven todas las camas de hospital para los soldados rusos heridos en la provincia de Kherson.




Debe irle muy bien a los orcos. Ahora en vez de abandonar a sus heridos los atienden. A los que lleguen, claro, de Jersón a los hospitales de Crimea hay un paseo.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## moncton (1 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es consumo interno, siempre.
> 
> Putin se ha cortado de añadir rusos de leva como carne de cañón, trata de meter personal contratado y material de almacenes. Eso se debe estar acabando. De hecho, parece que los mercenarios no dan buen resultado, tienden a parar las ofensivas y a acoplarse al terreno para que pase el tiempo y les llegue mejor equipo.
> 
> Llegará un momento en que los pro de su ejército quieran una campaña masiva y lo están preparando ya en la tele. Para que se anime la chavalada hay que asustarles convenientemente, diciéndoles que es por los oligarcas evitar que los humillen y esclavicen y que hay que arrasar territorio foráneo desmilitarizar occidente.



Es que el "personal contratado" va bien para "operaciones especiales" en paises tercermundistas donde pueden hacer lo que le sale de los huevos contra poblacion indefensa

Pero cuando enfrente tienen un ejercito bien preparado, bien equipado, motivado y con apoyos internacionales, la cosa ya no mola tanto

Esto no es estar en una base fortificada y hacer cuatro salidas para matar y torturar a civiles, es estar en una trinchera recibiendo pepinazos de 155 mm dia si y dia no

Y si los mercenarios no se quieren jugar las pelotas ni cobrando, no veo a los gopniks con ganas de meterse ahi


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos está avanzando en dar a Ucrania el sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142. Es capaz de realizar misiones de "disparar y deslizarse". Estados Unidos también le dará a Ucrania cohetes guiados (hasta 70 km) para apuntar con precisión.


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.



Necesitas un cursillo de Brutalsky y el mundo ruso , te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a algunas entradas










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Aldea cercana de Kamyshevakha, las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine liquidaron a otro teniente coronel ruso del regimiento especial que lleva el nombre de Akhmat Kadyrov Zaur Dimaev


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos no presionará a Ucrania para que haga concesiones territoriales – The New York Times.


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estados Unidos no presionará a Ucrania para que haga concesiones territoriales – The New York Times.




La mejor noticia de todas.

Aunque ya sabemos que esto es por favorecer a la horda, a mí me han dicho los follaputines que a Putinia le interesa una guerra larga.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como la gente tiene memoria de pez los ucras tiene tochkas de 300 km de alcance..



No, no se olvida. Pero hablamos de sistemas diferentes para usos diferentes.


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Esos MIG puede que vayan a Ucrania...

El Ministro de Defensa de Polonia 
@mblaszczak
dice que tiene la intención de iniciar el proceso de compra de nuevos aviones de combate para reemplazar los 28 MiG-29 y 18 Su-22 del país. Polonia compró recientemente 32 F-35. Los rumores dicen que es inminente otro pedido de 32 F-35. Los MiG tendrán que ir a alguna parte. 




Fuente: Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia


----------



## Walter Eucken (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

*Alemania enviará a Ucrania su mejor sistema de defensa aérea*
*Alemania *suministrará a *Ucrania *el sistema de defensa tierra-aire de alcance medio *IRIS-T*, ha confirmado el canciller *Olaf Scholz*, tras las súplicas de *Kiev* y de los partidos de la oposición alemana para aumentar las entregas de armas pesadas a el país.

"Hemos estado entregando continuamente desde el comienzo de la guerra", ha dicho *Scholz* este miércoles, y ha hecho recuento del armamento enviado a *Ucrania *desde que estallara la* guerra con Rusia*: 100.000 granadas de mano y más de 5.000 minas antitanque.

"El gobierno ha decidido que entregaremos el sistema de defensa aérea más moderno que tiene *Alemania *en forma de IRIS-T", ha informado Scholz a los legisladores en el *Bundestag*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Jun 2022)

No jodas hombre que en este hilo semos humanos con cuentas desde 2007 a 2010.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

menos es nada, si llegan son buenas noticias, pero claro tienen que llegar cientos de cohetes



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> He escuchado esta mañana en la radio que les van a suministrar los cohetes de entre 80 y 100km de alcance. Que no esta mal. Incluso se puede alcanzar la isla de las serpientes con eso.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Características del carro K2, pedazo bicharraco tienen los polacos









El tanque de batalla principal 'más caro' del mundo, el K2 Black Panther surcoreano. – Galaxia Militar


Con un precio de 8,5 millones de dólares, el tanque surcoreano K2 Black Panther es el más caro del mundo. El K2 está equipado con una serie de características que lo hacen extremadamente capaz y letal en el campo de batalla.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tanque ucra remolcando otro tanque ucra con el motor reventao.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



...Sobre unos campos ucra, bajo un cielo ucra a través de una ligera brisa ucra. 

Sí, todo muy ucra menos tus amigos, que no pintan nada allí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

irse hasta corea a por licencias de fabricar tanques a destajo es significativo

corea del sur, la mejor corea, sin 1984, otros que conocen al ogro



Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia armandose hasta los dientes
> 
> Polonia está en camino de comprar 500 tanques de batalla principales más. El Ministro de Defensa de Polonia
> @mblaszczak regresa de Corea del Sur. Parece que Polonia comprará IP y licencias de Corea del Sur para producir tanques K2PL en masa en Polonia. Cerca de 1000 IFV también están sobre la mesa.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Los rusos ahora controlan casi el 70% de Sievierodonetsk. El comando ucraniano optó por una retirada gradual organizada a Lysychansk, que es más conveniente para la defensa, en lugar de mantener el terreno hasta el último hombre en pie. A la guarnición no se le han cortado los suministros.

Mientras tanto, los bloggers rusos como Igor Girkin admiten que la operación ofensiva rusa en la región se está desvaneciendo y que Rusia se está quedando sin reservas de armas combinadas.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Alemania enviará a Ucrania su mejor sistema de defensa aérea*
> *Alemania *suministrará a *Ucrania *el sistema de defensa tierra-aire de alcance medio *IRIS-T*, ha confirmado el canciller *Olaf Scholz*, tras las súplicas de *Kiev* y de los partidos de la oposición alemana para aumentar las entregas de armas pesadas a el país.
> 
> "Hemos estado entregando continuamente desde el comienzo de la guerra", ha dicho *Scholz* este miércoles, y ha hecho recuento del armamento enviado a *Ucrania *desde que estallara la* guerra con Rusia*: 100.000 granadas de mano y más de 5.000 minas antitanque.
> ...



Esto tiene su lógica, los lanzamisiles usanos sin defensas antiaéreas podrían verse fácilmente comprometidos. 1 + 1 = 2


----------



## lowfour (1 Jun 2022)

Metralla para todos


----------



## elena francis (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se ordena a los hospitales en la Crimea ocupada por Rusia que dejen de admitir pacientes comunes y reserven todas las camas de hospital para los soldados rusos heridos en la provincia de Kherson.



Eso es que les están arreando bien a los rusos...


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Alemania enviará a Ucrania su mejor sistema de defensa aérea*
> *Alemania *suministrará a *Ucrania *el sistema de defensa tierra-aire de alcance medio *IRIS-T*, ha confirmado el canciller *Olaf Scholz*, tras las súplicas de *Kiev* y de los partidos de la oposición alemana para aumentar las entregas de armas pesadas a el país.
> 
> "Hemos estado entregando continuamente desde el comienzo de la guerra", ha dicho *Scholz* este miércoles, y ha hecho recuento del armamento enviado a *Ucrania *desde que estallara la* guerra con Rusia*: 100.000 granadas de mano y más de 5.000 minas antitanque.
> ...




El guiado por infrarrojos puede ser engañado por las bengalas señuelo. Huele a otro intento de Alemania de quedar bien sin enfadar al sátrapa.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Tiro al pato, literal

Destrucción de la columna de ocupación a vista de pájaro.


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Mark Hertling citando a un artillero americano que trabaja directamente con estos cacharros...


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Esta circulando esto ,con pinzas, no creo que pase nada importante en Moscú

El 12/06/2022, algo sucederá en Moscú. Los partisanos se preparan para celebrar el Día de Rusia con una poderosa acción que promete cambiar el curso de la historia. El Día de Rusia para el régimen de Putin debería ser caluroso. 











12.06.2022


До акции протеста остались считаные дни. Но точно самой действенной в истории России. Акции, которая, возможно, ещё сможет спасти нашу страну. Подписывайтесь, чтобы ничего не пропустить и стать частью истории. https://moscow1206.com




t.me





Faltan pocos días para la protesta. Quizás no el más grande. Pero definitivamente el más efectivo en la historia de Rusia. Una acción que aún podría ser capaz de salvar a nuestro país. Suscríbete para no perderte nada y formar parte de la historia.


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Bueno, lo cierto es que Polonia encargó los K2 ya en 2020 como parte de un acuerdo industrial con Corea del Sur que incluye aumentar la presencia de Hyundai Motor en Polonia.

Polonia además ya tenía experiencia con sistemas surcoreanos porque su obús autopropulsado Krab utiliza el chasis del K9 surcoreano fabricado en Polonia bajo licencia.


----------



## Nicors (1 Jun 2022)

Un diputado de la Duma rusa dice que tiene un complot para secuestrar un ministro de la otan

Desde Rusia las reacciones al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE para dejar de comprar petróleo a Rusia siguen siendo duras. Oleg Morozov, un diputado del partido Rusia Unida, dijo que tiene un “complot fantástico” para *secuestrar a un ministro de defensa de la OTAN









Última hora de Ucrania: Zelenski reconoce que Ucrania pierde entre 60 y 100 soldados al día


Biden aprueba el envío a Ucrania de sistemas avanzados de misiles que alcanzan hasta 80 kilómetros




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Un diputado de la Duma rusa dice que tiene un complot para secuestrar un ministro de la otan
> 
> Desde Rusia las reacciones al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE para dejar de comprar petróleo a Rusia siguen siendo duras. Oleg Morozov, un diputado del partido Rusia Unida, dijo que tiene un “complot fantástico” para *secuestrar a un ministro de defensa de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Lo cual es un crimen más si no has declarado la guerra a dicho miembro de la OTAN


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Un diputado de la Duma rusa dice que tiene un complot para secuestrar un ministro de la otan
> 
> Desde Rusia las reacciones al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE para dejar de comprar petróleo a Rusia siguen siendo duras. Oleg Morozov, un diputado del partido Rusia Unida, dijo que tiene un “complot fantástico” para *secuestrar a un ministro de defensa de la OTAN
> 
> ...



Podrian llevarse a sanchez, no le declarariamos la guerra a Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El guiado por infrarrojos puede ser engañado por las bengalas señuelo. Huele a otro intento de Alemania de quedar bien sin enfadar al sátrapa.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Al revés, los misiles guiados por infrarrojos son los mas peligrosos porque son pasivos. No emiten ninguna señal en su vuelo que pueda ser detectada por el objetivo y delate su ataque. Cierto es que, si el objetivo lo ve fisicamente, puede intentar engañarlo con bengalas. Y no es fácil verlos. No es un mal misil ni mucho menos. Estate seguro de que a Boba (O Vova en otros sitios) no le va a hacer gracia. Y a los pitos rusos muchísima menos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Podrian llevarse a sanchez, no le declarariamos la guerra a Rusia



Se lo mandamos con un lacito


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

ha hecho bien, si la defensa deja de ser eficiente hay que retirarse hasta donde vuelva a serlo. Es un merito Ucraniano que no hayan podido tomar severo hasta ahora. La mayor amenaza de lichiansk, al estar protegido tras el donets, vendria de popasna



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos ahora controlan casi el 70% de Sievierodonetsk. El comando ucraniano optó por una retirada gradual organizada a Lysychansk, que es más conveniente para la defensa, en lugar de mantener el terreno hasta el último hombre en pie. A la guarnición no se le han cortado los suministros.
> 
> Mientras tanto, los bloggers rusos como Igor Girkin admiten que la operación ofensiva rusa en la región se está desvaneciendo y que Rusia se está quedando sin reservas de armas combinadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

además que te derriba misiles de crucero que te pueden destruir inventarios millonarios.
vale que no se este haciendo un esfuerzo decidido para que ucrania expulse a los rusos digamos antes de fin de año, pero que se está haciendo un esfuerzo importante en suministrar armamento a ucrania no puede ignorarse y que sin este suministro la situacion de ucrania seria muchisimo peor, de lejos.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Al revés, los misiles guiados por infrarrojos son los mas peligrosos porque son pasivos. No emiten ninguna señal en su vuelo que pueda ser detectada por el objetivo y delate su ataque. Cierto es que, si el objetivo lo ve fisicamente, puede intentar engañarlo con bengalas. Y no es fácil verlos. No es un mal misil ni mucho menos. Estate seguro de que a Boba (O Vova en otros sitios) no le va a hacer gracia. Y a los pitos rusos muchísima menos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

el doctor es el presidente de españa, vale que es un cancer pero es el cancer que españa ha decidido



Dr Polux dijo:


> Podrian llevarse a sanchez, no le declarariamos la guerra a Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Los rusos se están deshaciendo en el Donbas de munición de artillería que tenían en los almacenes desde hace décadas.

Mientras los americanos recurren a costosos planes de desactivación de la munición caducada los rusos tiran todo lo que tiene por ahí a los ucranianos, de nuevo el bolígrafo frente al lápiz..

Luego no nos sorprendamos de que pasen cosas y de tardeentarde explote un almacén de munición ruso

Telenko de nuevo sobre el stock de munición ruso




Edito:
El artículo que citaba Telenko





__





Artillery: Unexpected Developments In Ukraine


Since 2015, when the fighting in eastern Ukraine became a stalemate, both sides have used a lot of artillery Until recently both Russians and Ukrainians used many of the same artillery weapons, most of Cold War (Soviet era) designs Until 2022, air powe




strategypage.com


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Desatados totalmente y la propaganda a toda maquina

La televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin se jacta de que Rusia usa armas termobáricas en Ucrania, elogia el lanzacohetes TOS-1 de Moscú, Solntsepyok (Sol Ardiente), que enciende el aire circundante, produce una onda de choque letal y succiona el aire de los pulmones de cualquier persona que se encuentre cerca. .


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿el rodillo soviet?
> ¿pero no decían que ya no había ideologías?
> ¿puede elaborar un poco la gilipollez que acaba de soltar? es por los loles
> 
> ...



Que más da el rodillo soviético, que el zarista que el ruso. No entendéis nada de recursos y de guerra pero NADA. Mongoles, Napoleón, Hitler.. la historia es un puto ciclo y una burla.

Por cierto las ideologías son para los niños, para los hombres con pelos en los huevos a estas alturas de la película no son más que patrañas de los poderosos, y el hombre no es más que voluntad de poder.


----------



## asakopako (1 Jun 2022)

Vaya, parece que desde la chincheta nos envían al nuevo guarro de guardia.


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Que más da el rodillo soviético, que el zarista que el ruso. No entendéis nada de recursos y de guerra pero NADA. Mongoles, Napoleón, Hitler.. la historia es un puto ciclo y una burla.
> 
> Por cierto las ideologías son para los niños, para los hombres con pelos en los huevos a estas alturas de la película no son más que patrañas de los poderosos, y el hombre no es más que voluntad de poder.




Comparto con Vd. que el hombre es voluntad de poder. 
Sobre lo anterior, todos los que menciona fueron atacantes, no defensores. No se jacte de entender de guerra cuando iguala conceptos opuestos. Defender la patria es un motivo poderoso para mantener la moral y la voluntad de luchar hasta vencer.
Eso es lo que hacen los ucranianos, no los orcos.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se jodan los boches por putinejos. 

Polonia es el faro espiritual de Occidente, la observamos con admiración. 

Pozdrawiam!!


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



De la PS5 en el sofá al Mosin+Cacerolo, sin anestesia. 
A luchar como recluta contra hombres curtidos que defienden su casa y su futuro. 

Las babushkas pararán la Operasión He*z*pe*z*ial cuando vean en Telegram las cabezas reventadas. 

Haggedrés, esto es astusia.


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Hipócrita y con la jeta de cemento

"Las demandas de Kiev a Occidente con respecto al suministro de MLRS van más allá de todos los límites y la decencia, esta es una provocación directa", – Lavrov.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Jun 2022)

Lavrov escupiendo veneno.... en realidad sólo bufa, pero ya se sabe, perro ladrador....


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hipócrita y con la jeta de cemento
> 
> "Las demandas de Kiev a Occidente con respecto al suministro de MLRS van más allá de todos los límites y la decencia, esta es una provocación directa", – Lavrov.



Como puede ser qué este cabrón de mierda con cara de perro se permita pronunciar la palabra 'decencia'. Están absolutamente alienados, es como si desayunaran tripis con peyote o algo.


----------



## Tales. (1 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desatados totalmente y la propaganda a toda maquina
> 
> La televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin se jacta de que Rusia usa armas termobáricas en Ucrania, elogia el lanzacohetes TOS-1 de Moscú, Solntsepyok (Sol Ardiente), que enciende el aire circundante, produce una onda de choque letal y succiona el aire de los pulmones de cualquier persona que se encuentre cerca. .



Invádeme Deluxe


----------



## Tales. (1 Jun 2022)

Por cierto entre los MLRS y las nuevas piezas de artillería occidentales y que los rusos ya se han comido todo el terreno que podían antes de toparse con las posiciones ucranianas mas fortificadas yo predigo un estancamiento de la ofensiva rusa en como mucho diez días y un cambio del curso de la guerra con vuelta de la iniciativa a manos de Ucrania en menos de un mes.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Falta por confirmar, pero los rusos podrían estar retirándose de Kherson

En #Chaplynka se ha observado un gran movimiento de equipo ruso desde #Kherson hacia #Crimea ). Relato de testigo presencial de equipo rodando todo el día, hacia el sur.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Todos los problemas con la política Alemania-Rusia se pueden resumir en esta foto. Como miembro de la KGB, Putin sabía del conocido miedo de Merkel a los perros y, sin embargo, trajo un labrador. Los políticos en Occidente deberían tener más respeto por sí mismos. Putin te trataría mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Falta por confirmar, pero los rusos podrían estar retirándose de Kherson
> 
> En #Chaplynka se ha observado un gran movimiento de equipo ruso desde #Kherson hacia #Crimea ). Relato de testigo presencial de equipo rodando todo el día, hacia el sur.



Lo lógico sería volar los puentes


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

*Un raro vehículo blindado perteneciente a mercenarios rusos de Wagner fue visto en Ucrania.



https://defence-blog.com/wagners-wagon-spotted-in-ukraine-for-first-time/


*


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Parece que por el Oblast de Kherson se esta avanzando rapido

En la región de Kherson, más de 20 asentamientos fueron liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Así lo anunció el jefe de la Kherson OVA Gennady Laguta.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Jun 2022)

No sé qué credibilidad puede tener la noticia, pero pongo link









Rusia admite el daño que le hará el veto al petróleo y replantea un posible encuentro entre Zelenski y Putin


Después de haber mandado una dura advertencia a EEUU por su colaboración con Ucrania.




www.huffingtonpost.es





Parece que los ruskis están al límite... con la lengua fuera...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

La 128.a Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania compartió imágenes de una salva de disparos MRLS rusa que luego fue atacada y destruida por las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Camión ruso que transportaba municiones golpeado con un ATGM Skif/Stugna-P por el 3.er Batallón ucraniano de la 1.a Brigada Separada de Propósitos Especiales.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Festival del Humor ruso

El jefe del comité de defensa del parlamento ruso dice que los soldados rusos dejaron de morir en Ucrania y que el número de víctimas apenas cambió desde que se publicaron las cifras oficiales en marzo.


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos capturan un blindado ruso..

En el interior un alijo de productos saqueados, cámaras de vídeo y cosas asi

Supongo que iban de camino al mercadillo para revenderlo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Es posible que las fuerzas de la Ucrania hayan avanzado un poco hacia el sur en dirección a Zolota Balka. basado en GSUA: "El enemigo aumentó la intensidad del daño por fuego a nuestras tropas con morteros y artillería en las áreas de los asentamientos de Snihurivka, Vysokopillia y Zolota Balka".


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

El trabajo de una de las unidades que opera en el sur y destruye a los invasores junto con su equipo.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Reportaje en la TV japonesa sobre la Legion Georgiana


----------



## Nicors (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Falta por confirmar, pero los rusos podrían estar retirándose de Kherson
> 
> En #Chaplynka se ha observado un gran movimiento de equipo ruso desde #Kherson hacia #Crimea ). Relato de testigo presencial de equipo rodando todo el día, hacia el sur.



Dios te oiga.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (1 Jun 2022)

Blinken diciendo que los ucranianos le han asegurado que no usarán misiles de largo alcance contra territorio ruso.



Poncio Pilatos lavándose las manos.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

*Un comité de inversores alerta de que Rusia se acerca al primer impago de deuda en un siglo*
Un panel de expertos de EMEA, una firma especializada en inversiones internacionales, ha determinado que *Rusia no ha pagado a tiempo casi 1,9 millones de dólares en intereses sobre un bono soberano*, lo que la acerca a su primer impago de la deuda en más de un siglo. El Comité de Determinaciones de Derivados de Crédito (CDDC) de EMEA ha dicho en su web que ese comité votó 'sí' a una pregunta para determinar si se produjo un "incumplimiento de pago" por Rusia.
*El bono internacional 2022 de Rusia venció el 4 de abril y el pago del principal y los intereses adeudados al vencimiento no se realizaron hasta el 2 de mayo*. Los tenedores extranjeros de ese bono soberano ruso solicitaron una decisión sobre si esos 1,9 millones de dólares en intereses potenciales, que no se incluyeron en el pago, podrían permitirles cobrar un seguro de incumplimiento. El comité dijo que continuaría discutiendo el asunto el lunes 6 de junio.


----------



## Dadaista (1 Jun 2022)

legal dijo:


> Las armas llegan en avión hasta Polonia, y se distribuyen por carretera en Ucrania.
> El trigo sale en barco, pero tus amigos putinejos lo impiden.
> Tiempos extraños en los que hay que explicar lo evidente.



Las armas ligeras si, pero por ejemplo los obuses autopropulsados no son tan fáciles de meter y distribuir. Aparte de una gran éxito logístico es un fracaso de la inteligencia y contrainteligencia militar rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña también planea enviar a Ucrania el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270B1, que utiliza una ojiva explosiva de 200 lb para alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 43 millas.


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

El presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, ha anunciado un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania que incluye el Himars MLRS.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Las imágenes satelitales del 31 de mayo muestran que las tropas rusas parecen haberse retirado de Davydiv Brid y establecido posiciones en lugares alrededor de la ciudad en los últimos días. No está claro si las tropas ucranianas han entrado en la ciudad, pero tienen posiciones cerca de Andriivka y Bilohirka.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Polonia está vendiendo alrededor de 60 obuses autopropulsados AHS Krab de 155 mm a Ucrania. Las entregas se realizarán en los próximos/varios meses.


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Seguimos con las doctrinas de la IIWW, si no te funciona el ataque manda otra oleada hasta que se les acaben las balas...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

Continua el saqueo, todo dentro de sus planes

Saqueo en Mariúpol de 2.500 toneladas de acero laminado


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Los alemanes alemaneando..

Después de que Scholtz anuncia que van a mandar sistemas AA el ministro de exteriores aclara que no seran de los almacenes de la BundesWehr sino que los suministrará la empresa..


El envío se puede retrasar meses


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES RUSO LAVROV DICE QUE RUSIA TIENE DIFICULTADES PARA EXPORTAR SU GRANO DEBIDO A LAS SANCIONES CONTRA LOS BUQUES RUSOS


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2022)

Los alemanes tb han anunciado que van mandar cohetes..

Eso sí, solo 4 sistemas y no sabemos cuándo

De nuevo meten por medio a la empresa y no mandan lo que tienen en sus almacenes


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

El HIMARS que se envía a Ucrania, con un alcance de 80 km, podría hacer que la Isla de las Serpientes sea inhabitable para Rusia


----------



## paconan (1 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los alemanes alemaneando..
> 
> Después de que Scholtz anuncia que van a mandar sistemas AA el ministro de exteriores aclara que no seran de los almacenes de la BundesWehr sino que los suministrará la empresa..
> 
> ...



ÚLTIMA HORA: El primer envío de pensamientos y oraciones de grado militar llega a Ucrania desde Alemania


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Visrul (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Festival del Humor ruso
> El jefe del comité de defensa del parlamento ruso dice que los soldados rusos dejaron de morir en Ucrania y que el número de víctimas apenas cambió desde que se publicaron las cifras oficiales en marzo.



!!Jooooderrr!!, ¿pero esta gente que se fuma??!!


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

“Nuestros soldados me dicen que no entienden lo que está pasando”, dice Haidai; “Veinte hombres [rusos] pasan a la ofensiva; disparamos, ellos caen. Diez de ellos se levantan; disparamos, y ellos caen. Y luego [ellos] envían otros 20 hombres”.


----------



## MAUSER (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> “Nuestros soldados me dicen que no entienden lo que está pasando”, dice Haidai; “Veinte hombres [rusos] pasan a la ofensiva; disparamos, ellos caen. Diez de ellos se levantan; disparamos, y ellos caen. Y luego [ellos] envían otros 20 hombres”.



Los rusos son los únicos que ganan las guerras teniendo más bajas que el contrario.
Tienen mucha más carne de cañón... que balas el enemigo.
Y ya si ponen unas cuantas lavadoras vendrán de 100 en 100.


----------



## duncan (1 Jun 2022)

Lo último de gtmus:



P.s. ¿ se sabe algo de nuestro mariscal?


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

El Pentágono tiene una lista de armas para ser enviadas a Ucrania bajo el 11° paquete de ayuda militar de $700 millones:


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

La ayuda militar no son solo armas, sino también chalecos antibalas muy vitales: aquí, un casco Gefechtshelm M92 donado por Alemania y un chaleco antibalas IOTV estadounidense salvaron a un soldado ucraniano de la metralla.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Una grabación interceptada muestra cómo soldados rusos casi hacen explotar a su general por ordenarles ir al frente


La llamada, que fue hecha por un militar que contactó con su esposa, describía una unidad en Donetsk que se enfrentó al general ruso Valeriy Solodchuk



www.abc.es


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)

Los vecinos de Ucrania se hartan de esperar a la UE y a Alemania y empiezan a ayudar militarmente a Kiev


Mientras que Polonia, Dinamarca y Bulgaria se preparan para enviar armas o incluso establecer soldados de la OTAN en su territorio, Berlín se ha limitado a enviar 5.000 cascos militares



www.abc.es


----------



## legal (1 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Lo último de gtmus:
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. ¿ se sabe algo de nuestro mariscal?



Genial el video. Habla del ejército de Alí Babá y las 40 lavadoras. 
No cree en una victoria rusa a medio plazo, a la vista de lo conquistado en tres meses.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues parece que los gusanos sí que van a enviar los HIMARS
> 
> Opinion | President Biden: What America Will and Will Not Do in Ukraine
> 
> ...





Los ucras iban a parar la ofensiva rusa con los M777 : no lo consiguieron .


Ahora quieren parar a los rusos con los MLRS, creo que con un previsible resultado.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues parece que los gusanos sí que van a enviar los HIMARS
> 
> Opinion | President Biden: What America Will and Will Not Do in Ukraine
> 
> ...





Los ucras iban a parar la ofensiva rusa con los M777 : no lo consiguieron .


Ahora quieren parar a los rusos con los MLRS, creo que con un previsible resultado.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Los ucras iban a parar la ofensiva rusa con los M777 : no lo consiguieron .
> 
> 
> Ahora quieren parar a los rusos con los MLRS, creo que con un previsible resultado.
> ...




Ahora dilo sin llorar




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como la gente tiene memoria de pez los ucras tiene tochkas de 300 km de alcance..





Dicho de otra forma, para que los otanicos del foro lo entiendan : Tochka gana a HIMARS.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Si los tuvieran disponibles no creo que los centros logísticos rusos a 100 km del frente estarían operativos mucho tiempo.



De hecho, están cayendo uno a uno.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> llevamos 3 meses... que rodillo tolai ?? han llegado a Kiev?? a Varsovia ? a Berlin? a Paris? a Lisboa?




Hasta donde sabemos han llegado hasta Kherson, Severodonets, Mariupol, Melitopol, etc. , que tampoco está nada mal.

Sus misilacos, eso sí, han llegado mucho más lejos de lo que van a llegar los Himars otanicos.

Yo es que me meo con vosotros, de verdad. Dais Saltitos de alegria porque la OTAN envía armas a Ucrania sin reparar en que Rusia tiene armas equivalentes, en mayor cantidad y con más prestaciones.

Rusia avanza, Ucrania retrocede, y seguís sosteniendo que Ucrania está ganando la guerra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Dicho de otra forma, para que los otanicos del foro lo entiendan : Tochka gana a HIMARS.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




Para que lo entienda Vd. 
Putinia ya tenía antes los tochka y los iskander. Pero Ucrania no tenía los HIMARS. Ahora sí los va a tener. 
Como los sistemas orcos son superiores según Vd. pues entonces no hay problema, puede estar contento que no va a pasar nada.
Me parece que llegan justo para liberar Jersón. Aunque la ruptura de ese frente se ha hecho con los M777. Seguro que los HIMARS no participarán en ningún intento de cruzar el Dniéper hacia Melitopol porque los ucranianos están muy asustados con los tochka y los iskander.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (1 Jun 2022)

legal dijo:


> Genial el video. Habla del ejército de Alí Babá y las 40 lavadoras.
> No cree en una victoria rusa a medio plazo, a la vista de lo conquistado en tres meses.



La verdad es que ha estado bastante mordaz, ahora el Yago, están que no paran:


----------



## El Promotor (1 Jun 2022)

A modo de curiosidad que no deja de ser significativa.

El viejo y decrépito ocupante del Kremlin trata de proteger a su concubina tras las sanciones occidentales contra la misma.

*La contundente decisión de Putin sobre su amante olímpica Alina Kabaeva*

*Toda la información sobre el holding National Media Group, que estaba encabezado por la amante olímpica de Putin, Alina Kabaeva, ha desaparecido de las bases de datos abiertas. Según el canal Telegram,el registro se limpió después de la imposición de sanciones contra Kabaeva. Las autoridades se apresuraron a eliminar los estados financieros de otras empresas rusas de Internet. Se informa que los documentos financieros de todas las entidades legales se eliminaron del registro de contabilidad de toda Rusia (GIR BO). Anteriormente, se podían encontrar datos de auditoría del holding de medios “National Media Group”, propietario del Primer Canal, REN TV, MIC “Izvestia” y otros medios.





*

Parece que hay miedito en Moscú y que las sanciones hacen daño.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No, no se olvida. Pero hablamos de sistemas diferentes para usos diferentes.




Como los M777 , que los rusos no tienen nada parecido .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alas97 (1 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los ucranianos capturan un blindado ruso..
> 
> En el interior un alijo de productos saqueados, cámaras de vídeo y cosas asi
> 
> Supongo que iban de camino al mercadillo para revenderlo



por lo que estoy viendo, parece que pillaron el botín de un peje bien gordo. porque no solo es lo que han robado sino todo lo que tienen en equipos de comunicaciones.

van a rodar muchas cabezas en moscú y en la brigada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Como los M777 , que los rusos no tienen nada parecido .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



El problema es que los M777 que han mandado son la versión cutre, efectivamente de los tope de gama los rusos no tienen nada ni remotamente parecido... Rusia fue capaz de implementar el sistema glonass que es equivalente al GPS usano, es decir fue capaz de poner en órbita más de 20 satélites cada uno de los cuales lleva un reloj atómico... Pero no busques un "Garmin" o un "TomTom" ruso porque no son capaces de fabricarlo, dudo que sus misiles no lleven el 99% de los chips fabricados en occidente...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

predator esta en la casa


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ...Sobre unos campos ucra, bajo un cielo ucra a través de una ligera brisa ucra.
> 
> Sí, todo muy ucra menos tus amigos, que no pintan nada allí.



Amigos míos no son, pero lo que no entiendo es que demonios hacemos nosotros metiendo el hocico en esa guerra .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

El abuelo cumple.
Buen ungrade para ucrania esas plataformas, aunque la coheteria no superen los 100km


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desatados totalmente y la propaganda a toda maquina
> 
> La televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin se jacta de que Rusia usa armas termobáricas en Ucrania, elogia el lanzacohetes TOS-1 de Moscú, Solntsepyok (Sol Ardiente), que enciende el aire circundante, produce una onda de choque letal y succiona el aire de los pulmones de cualquier persona que se encuentre cerca. .




Falso. 

No te succiona el aire de los pulmones. Te succiona los mismos pulmones .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)

caviar beluga a las finas hierbas y salsa barbacoa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (1 Jun 2022)

Más cosas nuevas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> El problema es que los M777 que han mandado son la versión cutre, efectivamente de los tope de gama los rusos no tienen nada ni remotamente parecido...



Tú que tienes información , dinos : ¿ En que es superior el M777 tope de gama al mejor obus ruso ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (1 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Más cosas nuevas.



Esto es gordo.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es gordo.




Esos cacharros van a achicharrar objetivos a 7000 metros de altura, los hellfire de última generación tienen casi 8 kilómetros de alcance, pero puede que sean todavía más peligrosos contra aeronaves, también pueden llevar Stingers.

A ver lo que tarda el Gremlin en decir que esto es una "línea roja". Otra vez.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## keylargof (1 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Más cosas nuevas.



La verdad es que hay que descubrirse ante el catálogo de juguetes de los yankees.

Se ha dicho aquí ya varias veces: USA no va a dejar ganar esta guerra a Rusia. Cuanto más tarde Rusia en aceptarlo mejor para el resto de la humanidad. Esta guerra significará un antes y un después para ese repugnante país.


----------



## Tales. (1 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Más cosas nuevas.



Se vienen hostias como panes


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Vosotos si que estáis atascados en la cabeza. Las mismas tonterías supremacistas de los nazis y sus herederos respecto a los ruskis. Luego vienen las hostias y el desastre después de la algarabía nazi y sus imitadores paco. En lo único que se atascan los rusos es el la paz, en la que son unos putos tolais. Ahora el rodillo soviet es imparable.



Por qué a todos los viejunos os encantan los dictadores o cuasi dictadores que en el mundo han sido y son. Franco Stalin, Fidel, Chávez, Maduro, Assad, Ortega, Putin. Os van los líderes y caudillos fuertes, nada que ver con los nenazas de las democracias occidentales.

Joder con los que despotrican contra los nazis en un foro donde los nazis han vivido a sus anchas sin nadie que les tosiera.

Por @Marchamaliano 

"
Fascismo y Comunismo VS Progrelibeggales..

Necesitamos un Franco, Hitler o Stalin porque estamos de mierda hasta el cuello."


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tú que tienes información , dinos : ¿ En que es superior el M777 tope de gama al mejor obus ruso ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



en la cadencia de tiro.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que hay que descubrirse ante el catálogo de juguetes de los yankees.
> 
> Se ha dicho aquí ya varias veces: USA no va a dejar ganar esta guerra a Rusia. Cuanto más tarde Rusia en aceptarlo mejor para el resto de la humanidad. Esta guerra significará un antes y un después para ese repugnante país.



es evidente que gradualmente se lo estan poniendo mas dificil a Rusia, pero no captan el mensaje. Al final se acelerera todo por ambas partes. Si tienen que hablar las armas, rusia lo lleva clarinete.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>





Pues así llevan años en Donetsk y a nadie pareció importarle mucho.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (1 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por qué a todos los viejunos os encantan los dictadores o cuasi dictadores que en el mundo han sido y son. Franco Stalin, Fidel, Chávez, Maduro, Assad, Ortega, Putin. Os van los líderes y caudillos fuertes, nada que ver con los nenazas de las democracias occidentales.
> 
> Joder con los que despotrican contra los nazis en un foro donde los nazis han vivido a sus anchas sin nadie que les tosiera.
> 
> ...




Hombre, hasta donde sabemos Podemos son pro rusos y Vox otanicos .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> en la cadencia de tiro.




El M777 tiene una cadencia de tiro de 2 a 5 proyectiles por minuto.


El 2S35 Koalitsiya-SV ruso, además de estar acorazado y autopropulsado, tiene una cadencia de 16 proyectiles por minutos.

Por eso no entiendo vuestro entusiasmo. Mucho menos que algunos piensen que el suministro de unos poquitos M777 van a darle la vuelta a la tortilla en este conflicto .

Lo anterior aplica también a los HIMARS que se van a suministrar .

Ojo, que no digo yo que no les vengan bien a los ucra … pero de ahi a pensar en que serán las armas definitivas, hay un buen trecho.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> El M777 tiene una cadencia de tiro de 2 a 5 proyectiles por minuto.
> 
> 
> El 2S35 Koalitsiya-SV ruso, además de estar acorazado y autopropulsado, tiene una cadencia de 16 proyectiles por minutos.
> ...



no esta acorazado,,hasta una bala lo atraviesa


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es evidente que gradualmente se lo estan poniendo mas dificil a Rusia, pero no captan el mensaje. Al final se acelerera todo por ambas partes. Si tienen que hablar las armas, rusia lo lleva clarinete.



Deja de ver a YAGO


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

En la región de Kherson, la artillería ucraniana diezmó las reservas rusas en Kostromka y Tamaryne. Incluso hay informes de que se eliminó todo un BTG ruso.


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tú que tienes información , dinos : ¿ En que es superior el M777 tope de gama al mejor obus ruso ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



No es sólo el cañón, tb el proyectil y todo el sistema de adquisición de objetivos y dirección de tiro.

Y 70 años de diferencia en cuanto a la doctrina militar y la forma de usarlos

Los ucranianos sí pueden hacer artilleria de precisión con cañones rusos D-20, los rusos solo saben tirar a cascoporro y arrasar una zona con las termitas, las termobaricas y los obuses esos tan tochos que tienen


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La verdad es que hay que descubrirse ante el catálogo de juguetes de los yankees.
> 
> Se ha dicho aquí ya varias veces: USA no va a dejar ganar esta guerra a Rusia. Cuanto más tarde Rusia en aceptarlo mejor para el resto de la humanidad. Esta guerra significará un antes y un después para ese repugnante país.



Vietnam , por ejemplo. EEUU armó hasta los dientes al ejército sudvietnamita y no aguantaron ni tres años.

Más recientemente, Afganistán, que duraron un puto verbo.

Caballeros, estamos hablando nada menos que de Rusia y para ellos esta no es una guerra cualquiera : entienden que les va su supervivencia como nación .

Otra cosa : Ucrania ha movilizado a 700.0000 reclutas. Es decir, han decretado la movilización general y Rusia apenas ha llamado a sus reservistas y algunas unidades de la Guardia Nacional.

En lo demás, Ucrania es , de alguna forma, el ariete de la OTAN, pero que nadie se piense que van a entrar en guerra contra Rusia solo para salvar a su ariete.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no esta acorazado,,hasta una bala lo atraviesa




Vale, pues blindado. Obviamente la artillería nunca se expone al fuego de la infantería . Están protegidos para un ataque de contra batería , algo de lo que carecen los M777 esos que tanto apreciáis .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

En la región de Kherson, la artillería ucraniana diezmó las reservas rusas en Kostromka y Tamaryne. Todo un grupo táctico de batallón rashist puede estar fuera de combate. Los defensores ucranianos han ampliado su avance en la margen izquierda del río Inhulets, al suroeste de Davydiv Brid.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Podremos ver en el futuro los tanques K2 por los campos ucranianos, arrollando ruskis ??


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Senado de Irlanda aprueba una resolución que reconoce los crímenes de guerra de Rusia en Ucrania como un genocidio


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No es sólo el cañón, tb el proyectil y todo el sistema de adquisición de objetivos y dirección de tiro.




A ver, que sepamos Estados Unidos no va a proporcionar a Ucrania municion inteligente con alcance extendido . Eso, y que la artillería no usa sistemas de adquisición de objetivos. Eso corre de cuenta de los observadores avanzados, que nada tienen que ver con la calidad de la pieza.

Lo mismo aplica a la dirección de tiro.

Es un puto cañón más, joder. Bueno, sí , fiable, pues claro, pero es que tampoco una pieza de artillería admite mucha más sofisticación que las diseñadas hace cuarenta años.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la región de Kherson, la artillería ucraniana diezmó las reservas rusas en Kostromka y Tamaryne. Todo un grupo táctico de batallón rashist puede estar fuera de combate. Los defensores ucranianos han ampliado su avance en la margen izquierda del río Inhulets, al suroeste de Davydiv Brid.





No os lo flipeis.

En ese sector del frente Ucrania intenta lanzar una ofensiva de distracción para aliviar el frente del Donbass. Lo mismo que el general republicano Rojo intentó con sus fracasadas ofensivas de Extremadura, del Ebro o de Teruel.

Esta maniobra evidencia la debilidad del ejército ucra.

Se supone que lanzan al ataque a cuatro brigadas contra un frente defendido por tres brigadas rusas, algunas tan excelentes como la paracaidista y de infantería de Marina .

No os hagáis muchas ilusiones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la región de Kherson, la artillería ucraniana diezmó las reservas rusas en Kostromka y Tamaryne. Todo un grupo táctico de batallón rashist puede estar fuera de combate. Los defensores ucranianos han ampliado su avance en la margen izquierda del río Inhulets, al suroeste de Davydiv Brid.





No os lo flipeis.

En ese sector del frente Ucrania intenta lanzar una ofensiva de distracción para aliviar el frente del Donbass. Lo mismo que el general republicano Rojo intentó con sus fracasadas ofensivas de Extremadura, del Ebro o de Teruel.

Esta maniobra evidencia la debilidad del ejército ucra.

Se supone que lanzan al ataque a cuatro brigadas contra un frente defendido por tres brigadas rusas, algunas tan excelentes como la paracaidista y de infantería de Marina .

No os hagáis muchas ilusiones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> A ver, que sepamos Estados Unidos no va a proporcionar a Ucrania municion inteligente con alcance extendido . Eso, y que la artillería no usa sistemas de adquisición de objetivos. Eso corre de cuenta de los observadores avanzados, que nada tienen que ver con la calidad de la pieza.
> 
> Lo mismo aplica a la dirección de tiro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Emboscada exitosa en el tanque de los ocupantes durante las batallas de la ciudad por Rubizhne


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es evidente que gradualmente se lo estan poniendo mas dificil a Rusia, pero no captan el mensaje. Al final se acelerera todo por ambas partes. Si tienen que hablar las armas, rusia lo lleva clarinete.



Si tienen que hablar las armas, y nada nos hace sospechar que no sea así , quien lo lleva clarinete es Ucrania .

Los ucra se están defendiendo con uñas y dientes. Alabo su heroísmo y determinación . Lo están haciendo francamente bien. Esto no está siendo un paseo militar para Rusia, que tiene que ganarse cada centímetro ganado al enemigo con la sangre de sus tropas.

Pero, por favor, no confundamos el escenario : estamos hablando de Rusia, no de cualquier otro país .

Además , a Rusia siempre le queda un as en la manga : el empleo de algún arma nuclear táctica y de esas tiene un porrón .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esos cacharros van a achicharrar objetivos a 7000 metros de altura,



Me temo que sus objetivos operan fuera del alcande de esos misiles . La aviación rusa vuela a ras de suelo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esos cacharros van a achicharrar objetivos a 7000 metros de altura,



Me temo que sus objetivos operan fuera del alcande de esos misiles . La aviación rusa vuela a ras de suelo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Me temo que sus objetivos operan fuera del alcande de esos misiles . La aviación rusa vuela a ras de suelo .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




Lo bueno de tratar con Vd. es que no hace falta dejarle en evidencia. Lo hace Vd. solito.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es gordo.



Gordísimo.


Los MQ-1C Gray Eagle, por su diseño , tecnología , armamento y tamaño, fueron diseñados para operar por largo tiempo alrededor de una zona de ataque y eliminar a un líder taliban presente en una boda en, por ejemplo, Pakistan.

Y por lo mismo son detectables al radar enemigo y fácilmente derribables a un misil antiaéreo . Sirven para un conflicto asimétrico , no para una guerra contra Rusia.

No soltéis burradas, joder .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Putin planea continuar con su invasión de Ucrania hasta que haya ocupado y luego anexado toda "Novorossiya". Y luego buscará un trueque -- "paz" por "tierra". Esperando que falle.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

No veo que salga adelante, eso es ultima tecnologia y no vas a enviar 4 unidades con el alto riesgo de que te hagan ingeniería inversa si cae en manos de la horda. En cambio que haya una limpia de Mig-29 en los inventarios de medio mundo para enviarlos a ucrania si lo veo.



tomcat ii dijo:


> Más cosas nuevas.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron Velyka Komyshuvakha. También hay informes de combates al oeste de Izyum en el bosque.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El ejército ucra está en la estrategia de desgastar a las tropas aliadas hasta que éstas se encuentre a las puertas de Kiev.

¿ Pero que gilipollez es esta ? ¡ Por supuesto que en cualquier guerra el ejército atacante victorioso sufre un desgaste !


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El ejército ucra está en la estrategia de desgastar a las tropas aliadas hasta que éstas se encuentre a las puertas de Kiev.

¿ Pero que gilipollez es esta ? ¡ Por supuesto que en cualquier guerra el ejército atacante victorioso sufre un desgaste !


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

*LITRO DE GASOLINA MAS CARO QUE EL GRAMO DE CANNABIS *









Precio de la gasolina hoy: todos los combustibles suben


La subida del precio de la gasolina de 95 y 98 afecta a los otros combustibles. El diésel y GLP también registran sus máximos históricos.




motor.elpais.com












La gasolina 98 a 2,27 (01/06/2022), y a 2,33 (04/06/2022)


Me voy fijando diariamente, y el ritmo de subida está en un céntimo al día. 01/06/2022: 02/06/2022: 04/06/2022: 09/06/2022: 10/06/2022:




www.burbuja.info















CAMINO DEL GASOLINA A PRECIO DE GRAMO DE COCAINA 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

*CHUPATE ESA 
PUTIN !*
*




*


CA OTRA JUGADA MAESTRA DE URSULA VON DER LEYEN 
BORREL Y LA OTAN
6D CHESS QUE NO ENTENDEMOS DE INTELIGENTE QUE ES


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

*URSULA VON DER LEYEN SOBRE COMPRARLE EL GAS AL MALVIADISIMO PUTIN DE TODAS LAS RUSIAS *








Doña Úrsula nos toma por gilipollas integrales.







www.burbuja.info







JAC 59 dijo:


> _





















​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Se está escribiendo el siglo XXI en Europa, los viejos langostos francoalemanes se han vuelto decadentes y han perdido el tren de la referencia moral; el liderazgo. El kremlin va a guarrear con sus renobadas capacidades de chantaje alimenticio y superavits comerciales en medio mundo y esos gobiernos no van a pedir apoyo a langostos que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento; sino a gente que tiene una comprension del panorama capaz de solucionar sus problemas; gente que ahora mismo se esta comprometiendo contra los Wagner. Los anglos lo han visto sin hacer ningún calculo, porque les ha salido del alma defender al agredido, es lo que hay.

No hace mucho tiempo en España se vio que polonia era el socio especial en la UE de referencia.




Dr Polux dijo:


> Podremos ver en el futuro los tanques K2 por los campos ucranianos, arrollando ruskis ??


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

No hay chechenos para todo, se estan acabando



Dr Polux dijo:


> Según los informes, las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron Velyka Komyshuvakha. También hay informes de combates al oeste de Izyum en el bosque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

empieza a llegar material audiovisual de destzatarramientos en kherson


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hora de volver a casa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

DEMENCIAL

*Varios Estados trabajan para desmembrar Ucrania, alertó Moscú*








31/05/2022

*“Es evidente que la soberanía de Ucrania no le interesa a su presidente, Vladimir Zelensky, y mucho menos a Estados Unidos y sus aliados, dispuestos a sacrificar los intereses del pueblo para alcanzar sus objetivos geopolíticos”.
Moscú, 31 may (SANA)* El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Nikolái Pátrushev, denunció que varios Estados trabajan para desmembrar Ucrania,


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> DEMENCIAL
> 
> *Varios Estados trabajan para desmembrar Ucrania, alertó Moscú*
> 
> ...



Anda mira los que la están troceando acusando a los demás de querer trocearla


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

como putas cabras



Josant2022 dijo:


> Anda mira los que la están troceando acusando a los demás de querer trocearla


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Periodista usano cuenta en este largo hilo su última visita al Donbas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No hay chechenos para todo, se estan acabando



Si hay que traer más, pues se traen . 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Una interesante comparación obre el mapa del frente en el Donbas, radios de acción de a la izquierda en azul el M777 y en verde el sistema Caesar. A la derecha el de los cohetes usanos.


----------



## Rovusthiano (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se está escribiendo el siglo XXI en Europa, los viejos langostos francoalemanes se han vuelto decadentes y han perdido el tren de la referencia moral; el liderazgo. El kremlin va a guarrear con sus renobadas capacidades de chantaje alimenticio y superavits comerciales en medio mundo y esos gobiernos no van a pedir apoyo a langostos que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento; sino a gente que tiene una comprension del panorama capaz de solucionar sus problemas; gente que ahora mismo se esta comprometiendo contra los Wagner. Los anglos lo han visto sin hacer ningún calculo, porque les ha salido del alma defender al agredido, es lo que hay.
> 
> *No hace mucho tiempo en España se vio que polonia era el socio especial en la UE de referencia.*



Lo malo es que Putin también lo vio y dio un golpe de estado en tren de cercanías.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Una interesante comparación obre el mapa del frente en el Donbas, radios de acción de a la izquierda en azul el M777 y en verde el sistema Caesar. A la derecha el de los cohetes usanos.



Otra vez con los M777 . ¿ que se supone que tienen de especiales esos cañones que no tengan los obuses rusos ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (2 Jun 2022)

Llevan años teniéndoles muchas ganas , sí.

De todas formas muchos ven en ese suministro de armas la panacea para ganar esta guerra. Y no lo entiendo: los rusos tienen artillería igual o mejor que los M777, y además, en abundancia .

Y lo mismo aplica a los HIMARS.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Qué tiene de especial el gato si no es más que un gato callejero negro?

Pues que caza ratones


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Las nuevas armas de la OTAN, próximamente jugarán en nuestro equipo


----------



## txusky_g (2 Jun 2022)

enosssss díassss:


----------



## moncton (2 Jun 2022)

A todo esto.... ya hace tiempo que no hablamos del colega zurulhov

Sigue desvariando?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 Jun 2022)

Salvini, uno de los héroes de las ratitas putinianas, celebrando que Ruschia ya opera en el puerto de Mariupol (con un carguero robado que es la guinda del pastel). Viva la diplomacia del bombardeo masivo por saturación


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se está escribiendo el siglo XXI en Europa, los viejos langostos francoalemanes se han vuelto decadentes y han perdido el tren de la referencia moral; el liderazgo. El kremlin va a guarrear con sus renobadas capacidades de chantaje alimenticio y superavits comerciales en medio mundo y esos gobiernos no van a pedir apoyo a langostos que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento; sino a gente que tiene una comprension del panorama capaz de solucionar sus problemas; gente que ahora mismo se esta comprometiendo contra los Wagner. Los anglos lo han visto sin hacer ningún calculo, porque les ha salido del alma defender al agredido, es lo que hay.
> 
> No hace mucho tiempo en España se vio que polonia era el socio especial en la UE de referencia.



Habría que separar a Francia de Alemania en cualquier cálculo geoestratégico. Alemania ha sido desarmada ideológicamente como país durante muchas décadas, son incapaces de defenderse a ellos mismo cuanto más pedirles que defiendan a otros. El antibelicismo y estrechar lazos comerciales como estrategia para enfrentarse a una tecnodictadura moderna como China o Rusia se ha demostrado como un suicidio. Los tecnodictadores se mueven como pez en el agua en pandemias o guerras de desgaste, hasta se diría que tienen intereses creados en que este tipo de seísmos geoestratégicos ocurran.


----------



## Cuscarejo (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> El ejército ucra está en la estrategia de desgastar a las tropas aliadas hasta que éstas se encuentre a las puertas de Kiev.
> 
> ¿ Pero que gilipollez es esta ? ¡ Por supuesto que en cualquier guerra el ejército atacante victorioso sufre un desgaste !
> 
> ...



¿De qué aliados hablas, sigues en la Segunda Guerra Mundial?


----------



## Ricardiano (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No veo que salga adelante, eso es ultima tecnologia y no vas a enviar 4 unidades con el alto riesgo de que te hagan ingeniería inversa si cae en manos de la horda. En cambio que haya una limpia de Mig-29 en los inventarios de medio mundo para enviarlos a ucrania si lo veo.




Están los rusos para ingenieria inversa. No les da ni para copiar a la cocacola y Macdonalds como para ponerse a cacharrear esos trastos. 

Yo tampoco creo que se los manden. Están cociendo a la rana a fuego lento. Para que lo vayan aceptando y la rana no salte. Eso, es demasiado para luchar contra el ejercito dimitri.


----------



## Chaini (2 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Las nuevas armas de la OTAN, próximamente jugarán en nuestro equipo



Me cae súper bien Sanna Marín. En estos momentos de crisis, esta dando una leccion de agallas y temple a Macron y Scholz


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Manejas info top.

Lo estamos viendo ahora mismo que en europa hay dos tectónicas principales, que tensionan el continente.
El kremlin esta tratando de dar forma a la tectonica pro-rusa y montar satrapías afectas en Francia y Alemania; es la foto de la verguenza en kaliningrado. Putin restregando imperialismo ruso, meandose en la boca de su puta particular schroeder y un chirac que se ha prestado a los pactos con el demonio por sus aires de grandeza y ser más que la orbita anglosajona, igual putin le deja ser saruman.
Putin ha ido trabajando este escenario y ha cosechado terribles exitos; lo vemos en el ridiculo espantoso moral que estan haciendo las 2 mayores potencias europeas.







La otra tectonica es la de los paises ex-sovieticos que ya conocen al demonio y que abanderan el baluarte moral; cuyo principal es Polonia, naturalmente serán asistidos por USA y UK. Y españa tendria que estar alli. Es decir no se trata de romper la UE ni nada, sino de encontrar socios dentro de ella que permitan leyes que no se convierta en un lugar de sabotaje kremlinita ect.



Rovusthiano dijo:


> Lo malo es que Putin también lo vio y dio un golpe de estado en tren de cercanías.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Está saliendo más información sobre la ofensiva #Ukrainian #Kherson . #UAF ataca desde dos direcciones y ha liberado las ciudades de Lozove y Bilohirka. Es probable que Davydiv también haya sido completamente recapturado. Se disputan Kostromka, Bruskynske y Andriivka.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Jun 2022)

El Pravda da hoy una información interesantísima sobre los frentes. No he leído nada igual para entender cómo están las cosas en estos días, ya me diréis.

Solo dos respuestas al hilo. La gente solo quiere leer mantras y jaculatorias. Al abrir estos hilos siento que estoy dando miel a la boca del burro.






__





Pravda Moscú. "La batalla decisiva sera en Sloviank"


Si lo dicen ellos será porque Putin así lo piensa. Como ya todos sabéis ruso os lo pegó tal cual https://www.kp.ru/daily/27399/4596563/ Serguéi Mardan: - Sash, comencemos con lo que está sucediendo en Severodonetsk, ¿por qué es importante? Entonces, ¿qué sigue? Alejandro Kots: - No...




www.burbuja.info







Serguéi Mardan:

- Sash, comencemos con lo que está sucediendo en Severodonetsk, ¿por qué es importante? Entonces, ¿qué sigue?

Alejandro Kots:

- No consideraría Severodonetsk aislado de Lisichansk. Esta es una aglomeración, que estaba conectada por tres puentes a través del río Seversky Donets. Ahora solo queda uno. De hecho, estas son las dos últimas grandes ciudades de la región de Luhansk que aún no han sido liberadas. Y esta es una sola área fortificada. Y las tropas ucranianas se aferran a las grandes ciudades, porque es fácil esconderse allí, esconderse detrás de los civiles, organizar un punto de tiro desde cada edificio de gran altura, como en Mariupol.

Ahora hay uno de los grupos ucranianos más grandes en Severodonetsk y Lysichansk. De 10 a 16 mil personas. No comprendemos completamente sus pérdidas, pero son graves. La carretera que abastece a estas ciudades está bajo fuego. Pero no cortado. Recuerdo que estuve en 2014 con la milicia de Strelkov en la sitiada Slavyansk. Y fue a través de Lisichansk por donde pasaron nuestros suministros. Deambuló por los campos.

No creo que en Severodonetsk las tropas ucranianas estén resistiendo para salvar esta ciudad. Ahora están siendo evacuados a Lisichansk, porque no pueden retroceder de inmediato. El único puente está bajo fuego constante. Simplemente serán destruidos. Por lo tanto, corren en pequeños grupos. Y en Lisichansk ya habrá la última batalla por la liberación de la LPR.


La artillería del Cuerpo de Milicias Populares de Luhansk está disparando contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Foto: Alexander KOTS

Lisichansk es muy conveniente para la defensa, está en una colina, los accesos desde los tres lados son visibles desde allí, desde donde ahora avanzan los rusos. En 2014, esta ciudad estaba en manos de las milicias del batallón “Fantasma” de Alexei Mozgovoy y los ucranianos no pudieron tomarla. Mozgovoy abandonó Lisichansk después de que Strelkov abandonara Slavyansk y no tuviera sentido defender la ciudad.


Mardan:

- ¿Dónde lucharán las tropas ucranianas en Donbass hasta el final? Cómo lucharon en Mariupol.

Kots:

- Sería hermoso en Slavyansk, donde comenzó la "primavera rusa" hace 8 años. Allí y terminar la liberación de Donbass.

Pero si bien es difícil hablar de ello, aún no está claro cómo están las cosas cerca de Donetsk. Para pinzar Slavyansk, debe ingresar desde tres lados a la vez. Desde el noroeste, este es el grupo Izyum, en el que pasé alrededor de un mes. Allí el progreso es difícil. Hay pérdidas y una seria oposición hacia nosotros.

Desde el este, las tropas de nuestro Distrito Militar Central, que ya tomaron Krasny Liman, se están moviendo hacia Slavyansk.

Y desde el sur, debería ir la agrupación que se liberó después de la batalla por Mariupol.

Pero es fácil dibujar flechas en el mapa. ¿Qué significa realmente "desde el sur"? Primero es necesario tomar Avdiivka, el área fortificada más poderosa cerca de Donetsk. Detrás de él hay una defensa en capas a lo largo de la carretera a Slavyansk: estos son Konstantinovka, Druzhkovka.

Me parece que las tropas ucranianas en el Donbass todavía retrocederán a Slavyansk con Kramatorsk. Y habrá una batalla decisiva.

LAS COLUMNAS DEJAN DE ENTRAR A LAS CIUDADES
Mardan:

- Cuando comenzó el asalto a Severodonetsk, de alguna manera todo fue más rápido para nosotros. A diferencia de Mariúpol. ¿Cómo se puede explicar esta velocidad? ¿Hay una fractura?

Kots:

- Cerca de Lugansk desde el principio todo fue más fácil que cerca de Donetsk.

En la RPD, inmediatamente se toparon con la ciudad más fortificada de todo el Donbass. en Mariúpol. Y en la LPR, las ciudades fueron liberadas casi sin luchar. Los ucranianos quedaron atónitos por nuestro ritmo victorioso. Las ciudades fueron tomadas casi sin artillería, están enteras, ahora tienen luz, gas, agua, la comunicación ya es celular de Lugansk. Cuando llegué a Lugansk desde Izyum, me sorprendió: "¡Oh, guau, la gasolina está en las estaciones de servicio!"

Y luego los camaradas-ucranianos decidieron resistir. Esta es la ciudad de Rubizhnoye, que ahora está medio destruida. Ahora - Severodonetsk. Pero de todos modos, tengo la sensación de que tienen menos fuerzas y artillería en esta dirección. Y arrojaron todas sus armas y misiles a Izyum.

Mardan:



- ¿Te refieres a los ucranianos?

Kots:

- Sí. Nunca había experimentado tal impacto de artillería como en el frente de Izyum. Ellos trajeron todo allí.

Ahora, ¿por qué no se topan con Severodonetsk? Tengo la sensación de que están rotos. En primer lugar, esta es la rendición de Azovstal. No importa cómo la propaganda ucraniana describa esto como una "evacuación", todos entienden que esto es cautiverio. Ven canales de Telegram, videos en TikTok. Esta es una herramienta muy poderosa para influir en las mentes que, desafortunadamente, no usamos tan activamente ... Mientras estaba allí, TikTok pensó que estaba en Ucrania, solo se mostraban videos ucranianos. Tienen un tema: la lucha contra Rusia.

Y ahora los soldados ucranianos tienen un colapso. Y en paralelo, apareció un coraje tan bueno, un coraje de trabajo entre las fuerzas rusas.

Mantengo correspondencia con los muchachos que están asaltando Severodonetsk, dicen: Escucha, puedes pelear así. Tenemos agua y electricidad aquí, incluso Internet a veces se rompe


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Invádeme Deluxe



Una vez los himars


Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Hasta donde sabemos han llegado hasta Kherson, Severodonets, Mariupol, Melitopol, etc. , que tampoco está nada mal.
> 
> Sus misilacos, eso sí, han llegado mucho más lejos de lo que van a llegar los Himars otanicos.
> 
> ...



Una vez estén en el frente los de alcance de 70km en cosa de un mes les suministran los de 500km , es la dinámica que usa lleva haciendo toda la guerra .


----------



## Turbamulta (2 Jun 2022)

Está en inglés pero la traducción automática va bien. Análisis del ejército austriaco sobre los sucesivos intentos de embolsamiento rusos y la situación actual y de los sistemas MRLS M270A1 y HIMARS M142 y porque los ucranianos hacen tanto enfasis en que los necesitan.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Una vez los himars
> 
> Una vez estén en el frente los de alcance de 70km en cosa de un mes les suministran los de 500km , es la dinámica que usa lleva haciendo toda la guerra .



si y rusia en vez de terminar la guerra seguira comiendose cachos de ucrania mes a mes año a año,hasta que en 2 o 3 tengan medio pais bajo control


----------



## MAUSER (2 Jun 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Muy listo no debe ser. A Le Pen, Orban, Salvini y Abascal les encantaba Putin.
> ,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077252
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077253
> ...



A tu puta madre también le encantaba Putin, seguramente más que a Abascal.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jun 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si y rusia en vez de terminar la guerra seguira comiendose cachos de ucrania mes a mes año a año,hasta que en 2 o 3 tengan medio pais bajo control



En 2 o 3 años no queda ningún ruso válido para el combate.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

la función principal de los HIMARS tendría que haber sido desbloquear los puertos ucranianos y acabar de una vez con el chantaje de la hambruna, con los 70 km no se hace. Es bastante lamentable pero bueno, peor es que no les entregen una mierda.









With food crisis looming, Milley says using military to end Russian blockade would be ‘high risk’


Amid mounting calls to break Russia’s blockade of Ukraine’s Black Sea ports for grain exports, America’s top military officer said that to do so militarily would amount to a “high risk military operation.”




www.defensenews.com





Por cierto alguien sabe cómo están bloqueando el puerto de odessa?



terro6666 dijo:


> Una vez los himars
> 
> Una vez estén en el frente los de alcance de 70km en cosa de un mes les suministran los de 500km , es la dinámica que usa lleva haciendo toda la guerra .


----------



## Covaleda (2 Jun 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Muy listo no debe ser. A Le Pen, Orban, Salvini y Abascal les encantaba Putin.
> ,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077252
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077253
> ...



Ya. Y Adolfo Suarez era el jefe de la Falange.
Es lo que tiene hablar de cosas del pasado y no situarse en el presente.


----------



## UNKAS (2 Jun 2022)

Las bajas rusas están petando los cementerios de sus ciudades. El coronel Kuzmenkov le pide a las autoridades de Ussuriisk que le busquen un hueco para 118 fiambres más de la división Kutuzov que fueron desrusificados en Ucrania. Y deprisa, que vienen más de camino. Nótese que Ussuriisk está a 7.000 km. de Kyev, pero su gente es usada como carne de cañón para " proteger las fronteras rusas del ataque ucraniano". Estoy seguro de que ni la mitad de los fiambres sabían que existía Ucrania, ahora toda la población se ha enterado gracias a Putin. Descansen en paz, si no acaban en una fosa común, que no me extrañaría.

Aquí la solicitud traducida al inglés.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En 2 o 3 años no queda ningún ruso válido para el combate.



para tirar misiles no hace falta me temo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Es salirnos del hilo pero Vox que está en el Foro de Madrid, que busca una actuación conjunta en LATAM









Vox se hace fuerte en América Latina con el primer foro contra la "amenaza comunista"


La Fundación Disenso, presidida por Santiago Abascal, reúne este viernes y sábado en Bogotá (Colombia) a una parte de sus aliados de la derecha en Iberoamérica, con las elecciones en Colombia, Brasil y Costa Rica como temas principales




www.elconfidencial.com





Que se enfrenta de modo natural al foro de puebla que gravita en torno al kremlin en el mismo ámbito.

El Grupo de Puebla reclama la retirada de las sanciones contra Rusia

Los Zombies del kremlin pues los atacan









Atacan hotel donde se realizaba Foro de Madrid organizado por VOX en el norte de Bogotá


El evento, que busca servir de contrapeso al llamado Foro de Sao Paulo, es organizado por líderes políticos del partido de ultraderecha español y convoca representantes de grupos conservadores de todo el continente. La senadora colombiana María Fernanda Cabal rechazó los ataques y señaló como...




www.infobae.com





Abascal a diferencia de Lepen o Salvini, ha sufrido el terrorismo ETArra, es decir al kremlin. Es reluctante.









PSOE, Podemos y sus socios votan en contra de declarar a Putin persona 'non grata'


El PP sí ha votado a favor de la iniciativa presentada por Vox, pero se ha sumado a las críticas de la izquierda al partido de Santiago Abascal.




www.libertaddigital.com





*PSOE, Podemos y sus socios votan en contra de declarar a Putin persona 'non grata'*
*El PP sí ha votado a favor de la iniciativa presentada por Vox, pero se ha sumado a las críticas de la izquierda al partido de Santiago Abascal.*


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky en Belgorod nos muestra el ejercito Z de Zarrapastroso

¿Rusia que envía viejos tanques T62M indica que se están quedando sin tanques más modernos en Ucrania? Se vio un T62 en Melitopol.

Mi nombre IIBrutalsky. Puedes confiar en mí porque soy Rusky. Estoy en Bélgorod. Está a 30 millas de la frontera con Ucrania.






Este es un tren con tanques para SMO. La flecha roja que miras no es T62. Doy enlace al video. Es popular : 7 vistas!


Te convenciste. El ejército ruso también tiene buenos soldados fuertes como en el ejército de Americansky. En Belgorod, veo a muchos que ganan 220 mil rublos al mes para pelear. Giran hacia adentro y, a veces, hacia afuera. Con cicatrices de batalla.






No violan a las mujeres. Tienen citas con ellos. Ellos verdaderos caballeros.







Vienen de muchas regiones, de Buriatia como este vaquero. Algunos tienen grandes deudas. Otros quieren comprar coche.







El hombre con la Z en la manga y sus amigos juegan con sus teléfonos. Bonitas zapatillas.







También usan zapatillas y salen a caminar.


Continua


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Los soldados me dejaron conducir en su genial vehículo. ¿Ves techo abierto? Saca la cabeza y dispara. No pierdas la cabeza. Camuflaje por dentro sabes que estás en el ejército oh-oo-oh estás en el ejército.






Este es un gran comandante porque las botas no son zapatillas y el bonito bolso de la esposa.






Oh hombre, accidentalmente bombardeé un quiosco. Por favor perdoname.






Los ucranianos trajeron un tractor. Me pregunto porque ?







Continua


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Las dos mitades de la letra romana Z. Tomé fotos separadas. Tienes que superponer.






El capitán de una pierna Silver llama al Comando Central. ¡Los nazis invaden la patria!











Aprende a disparar desde muy joven como en Estados Unidos. Esto es Esparta... Rusia, hombre.






¡A Donbás!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




!


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> No te succiona el aire de los pulmones. Te succiona los mismos pulmones .
> 
> ...



Falso ,mira de donde parte ...
De los desatados propagandistas televisivos que abducen a los rusos con cuentos, les lavan el cerebro, así no pueden pensar y se tragan todo lo que les digan, propaganda full time

Mientras tanto en Rusia. De vuelta a la URSS 


Esta es una famosa canción soviética sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial, llamada "La guerra sagrada". Obviamente, están tratando de enfurecer a los ciudadanos para que crean que están en otra "guerra sagrada" en este momento.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Jun 2022)

En esta puta guerra, al final todo el mundo pone su granito de arena. El bayraktar que iban a comprar los lituanos con el crowfunding que hicieron (yo puse 10 pavetes), SE LO REGALA TURQUIA. OLE por los turcos, con esto les perdono parte de la mierda de telenovelas que me he tenido que tragar en casa.

Con el dinero recaudado, los lituanos van a comprar munición para el dron.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

La primera orden del día para #russians en los territorios ocupados de la región #Luhansk es la restauración de los monumentos a Lenin. Edificios, fábricas o puentes no destruidos - Monumentos a Lenin, - Denys Kazansky Este es el verdadero «mundo ruso» del que seguimos escuchando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha creado su propio análogo de Lego Como verdaderos "patriotas de Rusia", la colección de edición limitada, que incluye: vehículo de transporte de prisioneros, policías antidisturbios y porras, se entregó en primer lugar a los niños para que pudieran ver en qué país viven.









COMPATIBLE
100%
CON MARCAS
GLOBALES


----------



## LIRDISM (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Muy falsas esas cifras.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Muy falsas esas cifras.




Y cuáles son las buenas??, Póngalas.


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> para tirar misiles no hace falta me temo



¿Has leído últimamente que los rusos hayan tirado misiles? Será que no tienen ya o que los reserven.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

una cosa es sacar juguetes belicos y otra es que un oficial del ejercito los valla entregando por los colegios
ya están preparando a las futuras generaciones para un guerra total.
tienen que ser derrotados ahora en ucrania, más adelante será peor



paconan dijo:


> Rusia ha creado su propio análogo de Lego Como verdaderos "patriotas de Rusia", la colección de edición limitada, que incluye: vehículo de transporte de prisioneros, policías antidisturbios y porras, se entregó en primer lugar a los niños para que pudieran ver en qué país viven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (2 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Salvini, uno de los héroes de las ratitas putinianas, celebrando que Ruschia ya opera en el puerto de Mariupol (con un carguero robado que es la guinda del pastel). Viva la diplomacia del bombardeo masivo por saturación



Que puta vergüenza de personaje. Creo que queda demostrado quien financia a ese traidor. Debería acabar colgado de una soga


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Traduzco, porque hay gente que no sabe:

"Ajá, sí.
Ucrania era totalmente "no nuclear", "no alineada" y "neutral" cuando Putin anexó Crimea en 2014 y luego desató una guerra en Donbass.
¿Cuántas guerras más necesitan ustedes, apaciguadores, para comprender finalmente que a Putin no le importa la OTAN? Quiere ser dueño de Ucrania."

Esta es la clave de toda la guerra. La gente en Rusia está alienada, vive completamente inmersa en una pecera mediática. Una de las cosas que más cabrea a las autoridades es que corten en Ucrania los canales de propaganda rusa o que en Ucrania obligaran a la escolarización en ucraniano. 

El fin de Putin es proteger con el ejército los intereses de la oligarquía, que a su vez recompensará a las escalas más elevadas del ejércitoy del ejecutivo. 

Estamos apoyando militarmente a Ucrania, pero quizás deberíamos invertir también en despertar al pueblo ruso. Mientras se traguen la publi de su gobierno estaremos siempre a un paso de un enfrentamiento mucho mayor, pero si les infundimos la idea de que Putin es solo la cabeza visible del cártel de oligarcas, estaremos un paso más cerca del fin de la guerra y la deposición de Putin porque los oligarcas pulsen el botón del control de daños.


----------



## LIRDISM (2 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y cuáles son las buenas??, Póngalas.



Como cojones alguien con dos dedos de frente, puede pensar que se ha destrozado 210 aviones y 175 helicópteros, acaso es tan fácil de derribar un avión o helicóptero . El mas expuesto es el SU-25 que habrán derribado una decena o poco más el resto como Su-24, Su-34 que hacen misiones menos expuestas al enemigo aunque sean a baja cota muchas, estarán por la media decena y los mig-31 simplemente es imposible derribarlos porque se ocupan sobre todo de lanzar Kinzhal. Se sabe que han derribado Su-35 no sé si uno o dos no puedo saberlo exactamente pero ese informe dice 210 aviones, con dos cojones y habrá subnormales que lo tengan en cuenta y si es tan burda la mentira, pues los 30.850 soldados rusos que aparecen como muertos o como bajas , pues será también falsa. 

Si son muertos sin duda si son bajas, habría que verlo bien pero creo que los han puesto como muertos. Los helicópteros también es difícil de creer tal cantidad; el helicóptero de combate mas derribado es el Ka-52 porque es el más expuesto y puede que esté entre 10-20 derribados. Hace un mes había escuchado de 9 de esos helicópteros derribados pero las listas ucranianas aparecen mas de 100 helicópteros derribados, como se pasan con los cálculos. Después el Mi-24 y mi-28 en bastante menor cantidad, así que no pasaría de 30 helicópteros de combate derribados como mucho. Las maquinas aéreas son difíciles de derribar y aunque tengan el s-300 , los rusos están haciendo ataques a baja cota para evitarlos porque saben que mistral, grail, igla, sa-8, stinger son mucho mas fáciles de evitar , con bengalas, chaff, o sistemas electrónicos anti infrarrojos y laser. El único que no es fácil de evitar es el ingles starstreak porque es semi-guiado, la ultima etapa es como si te lanzaran una jabalina directamente sin ninguna guía solo fiándose de las primeras correcciones y no falla pero el único objetivo derribado que se conoció de este misil fue un mi-28 y no se supo más porque no tienen tanta cantidad y es un sistema que necesita de buen entrenamiento del lanzador, más que los otros.

Toda esa cantidad de bajas es fantasía, no les cuesta nada ponerlas más realistas, que se sabe que los rusos han tenido bajas importantes pero tampoco inventarse cifras tan fantasiosas. Con esas cifras los rusos estarían buscando un tratado de paz, ahora mismo.


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Como cojones alguien con dos dedos de frente, puede pensar que se ha destrozado 210 aviones y 175 helicópteros, acaso es tan fácil de derribar un avión o helicóptero . El mas expuesto es el SU-25 que habrán derribado una decena o poco más el resto como Su-24, Su-34 que hacen misiones menos expuestas al enemigo aunque sean a baja cota muchas, estarán por la media decena y los mig-31 simplemente es imposible derribarlos porque se ocupan sobre todo de lanzar Kinzhal. Se sabe que han derribado Su-35 no sé si uno o dos no puedo saberlo exactamente pero ese informe dice 210 aviones, con dos cojones y habrá subnormales que lo tengan en cuenta y si es tan burda la mentira, pues los 30.850 soldados rusos que aparecen como muertos o como bajas , pues será también falsa.
> 
> Si son muertos sin duda si son bajas, habría que verlo bien pero creo que los han puesto como muertos. Los helicópteros también es difícil de creer tal cantidad; el helicóptero de combate mas derribado es el Ka-52 porque es el más expuesto y puede que esté entre 10-20 derribados. Hace un mes había escuchado de 9 de esos helicópteros derribados pero las listas ucranianas aparecen mas de 100 helicópteros derribados, como se pasan con los cálculos. Después el Mi-24 y mi-28 en bastante menor cantidad, así que no pasaría de 30 helicópteros de combate derribados como mucho. Las maquinas aéreas son difíciles de derribar y aunque tengan el s-300 , los rusos están haciendo ataques a baja cota para evitarlos porque saben que mistral, grail, igla, sa-8, stinger son mucho mas fáciles de evitar , con bengalas, chaff, o sistemas electrónicos anti infrarrojos y laser. El único que no es fácil de evitar es el ingles starstreak porque es semi-guiado, la ultima etapa es como si te lanzaran una jabalina directamente sin ninguna guía solo fiándose de las primeras correcciones y no falla pero el único objetivo derribado que se conoció de este misil fue un mi-28 y no se supo más porque no tienen tanta cantidad y es un sistema que necesita de buen entrenamiento del lanzador, más que los otros.
> 
> Toda esa cantidad de bajas es fantasía, no les cuesta nada ponerlas más realistas, que se sabe que los rusos han tenido bajas importantes pero tampoco inventarse cifras tan fantasiosas. Con esas cifras los rusos estarían buscando un tratado de paz, ahora mismo.



Y esa parrafada, que no he leído, es producto de tu imaginación. En este hilo se ponen fuentes si tienes otras que las rebatan ponlos... no las pones porque sabes que nada respalda tus afirmaciones.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Están los rusos para ingenieria inversa. No les da ni para copiar a la cocacola y Macdonalds como para ponerse a cacharrear esos trastos.
> 
> Yo tampoco creo que se los manden. Están cociendo a la rana a fuego lento. Para que lo vayan aceptando y la rana no salte. Eso, es demasiado para luchar contra el ejercito dimitri.



Quizás haya que soltar carrete en algún momento, porque el pez es demasiado gordo. 
Yo no veo a los ucras con la suficiente modestia por ser unos mantenidos. 

Rusia quizás no tiene capacidad de producir a la vez misilacos y municiones y morteros. Si la guerra se convierte en un toma y daca a distancia y se tocan ciudades rusas y ucranianas de retaguardia, esa escalada no es la que nos interesa porque hasta ahora el pueblo es mayormente pasivo en Rusia. y que se encabronen es la excusa para sacar los pepinacos nucleares y entonces en Europa la mitad de los paises desertarían, encabezados por Alemania, Francia y Hungría. 

Una solución aceptable pudiera ser ceder Crimea + Donbass y acabar en la OTAN + UE para asegurar el territorio. Puede que los ukros se reboten, pero también se perdió Portugal o los mejicanos Texas + NM + Alta California y la vida siguió. Mala suerte, por jugar 80 años con el escorpión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Quizás haya que soltar carrete en algún momento, porque el pez es demasiado gordo.
> Yo no veo a los ucras con la suficiente modestia por ser unos mantenidos.
> 
> Rusia quizás no tiene capacidad de producir a la vez misilacos y municiones y morteros. Si la guerra se convierte en un toma y daca a distancia y se tocan ciudades rusas y ucranianas de retaguardia, esa escalada no es la que nos interesa porque hasta ahora el pueblo es mayormente pasivo en Rusia. y que se encabronen es la excusa para sacar los pepinacos nucleares y entonces en Europa la mitad de los paises desertarían, encabezados por Alemania, Francia y Hungría.
> ...



esto no es el siglo XIX..


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que puta vergüenza de personaje. Creo que queda demostrado quien financia a ese traidor. Debería acabar colgado de una soga



Todos los ídolos de extrema derecha de Europa quedando retratados. Ya sabemos a ciencia cierta a sueldo de quien trabajan.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

La propaganda rusa entró en un frenesí después de que EE. UU. anunciara que proporcionaría a Ucrania sistemas de misiles HIMARS. Ni una sola entrega de armas hasta la fecha ha causado una reacción tan histérica de la propaganda rusa como lo hicieron las noticias sobre HIMARS. Los rusos están realmente preocupados.



RT escribe que "EE.UU. y la UE están inyectando armas deliberadamente en Kyiv para prolongar el conflicto tanto como sea posible". Aún así, al mismo tiempo, "dichas entregas no podrán cambiar el curso de las hostilidades", dice el artículo.

Politnavigator, un sitio web de noticias ruso, publicó un artículo titulado "Estados Unidos entrega armas a Ucrania que pueden matar a miles instantáneamente". “Zelensky puede atacar el centro de Belgorod o Donetsk y matar a miles de personas a la vez”, dice el artículo.

http://Ukraina.ru , un sitio web de propaganda estatal ruso, escribe que HIMARS es un arma que puede golpear a Rusia, causándole daños y perjuicios, por lo que Estados Unidos mantiene al régimen de Kiev en la nómina".

Estan realmente acojonados estos rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Aquí está! ¡Nuestro #Bayraktar para Ucrania!


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Informes de los medios sobre una explosión cerca del puerto marítimo en Berdyansk, controlado por Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

*Taiwán restringe Rusia y Bielorrusia a CPU por debajo de la frecuencia de 25 MHz*

No más CPU fabricadas en Taiwán, microcontroladores para Rusia y Bielorrusia.

A partir de ahora, las entidades rusas y bielorrusas solo pueden comprar CPU que operen por debajo de 25 MHz y ofrezcan un rendimiento de hasta 5 GFLOPS de empresas taiwanesas. Esto esencialmente excluye toda la tecnología moderna, incluidos los microcontroladores para dispositivos más o menos sofisticados. 

Debido a las restricciones impuestas a las exportaciones a Rusia por los Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y la Unión Europea, las principales empresas taiwanesas fueron de las primeras en dejar de trabajar con Rusia después de que el país iniciara una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania a fines de febrero. Esta semana, el Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos de Taiwán (MOEA) publicó formalmente su lista de productos de alta tecnología cuya exportación a Rusia y Bielorrusia está prohibida, lo que impide todo tipo de dispositivos de alta tecnología producidos en Taiwán, así como herramientas utilizadas para fabricar chips ( ya sea que usen o no tecnologías originadas en los EE. UU., el Reino Unido o la UE, que ya estaban cubiertas por restricciones) para ser exportadas a la nación agresiva. 

Los artículos prohibidos para la exportación a Rusia y Bielorrusia se encuentran en la Categoría 3 a la Categoría 9 del Acuerdo de Wassenaar , que cubre la electrónica, las computadoras, las telecomunicaciones, los sensores, los láseres, los equipos de navegación, la tecnología marítima, la navegación, la aviónica, los motores a reacción y varios otros. categorías. 

Dado que el acuerdo fue adoptado por 42 estados a mediados de la década de 1990, las restricciones pueden parecer un poco arcaicas cuando se trata de computadoras y productos electrónicos, pero esto en realidad las hace aún más severas para Rusia y Bielorrusia (el país solía ayudar a su vecino a eludir las sanciones). 

A partir de hoy, las entidades rusas no pueden comprar chips que cumplan con una de las siguientes condiciones de las empresas taiwanesas, informa DigiTimes :


Tiene un rendimiento de 5 GFLOPS. Para ponerlo en contexto, la PlayStation 2 de Sony lanzada en 2000 tuvo un rendimiento máximo de alrededor de 6,2 FP32 GFLOPS.
Funciona a 25 MHz o más.
Tiene una ALU que es más ancha que 32 bits.
Tiene una interconexión externa con una tasa de transferencia de datos de 2,5 MB/s o superior.
Tiene más de 144 pines.
Tiene un tiempo de retardo de propagación de puerta básico de menos de 0,4 nanosegundos.
Además de no poder comprar chips de empresas taiwanesas , las entidades rusas no podrán obtener ningún equipo de producción de chips de Taiwán, que incluye escáneres, microscopios electrónicos de barrido y todos los demás tipos de herramientas de semiconductores que se pueden usar para fabricar chips localmente. o realizar ingeniería inversa (algo en lo que el país tiene muchas esperanzas). 

Hablando de la producción de chips en Rusia, es interesante señalar que MCST, el desarrollador de las CPU Elbrus, está negociando con el fabricante de chips ruso Mikron para fabricar procesadores a nivel nacional, según RBC . El chip Elbrus más avanzado de MCST se fabricó en TSMC utilizando la tecnología de fabricación de 16 nm de la empresa. Por el contrario, el nodo más avanzado de Mikron es de 90 nm. 

Además, sin herramientas ni piezas de repuesto, solo el tiempo dirá si el fabricante de chips podrá iniciar la fabricación de gran volumen de CPU Elbrus utilizando su nodo de 90 nm y si se puede utilizar un nodo más avanzado en la fábrica de Mikron.









Taiwan Restricts Russia, Belarus to CPUs Under 25 MHz Frequency


No more Taiwan-made CPUs, microcontrollers for Russia and Belarus.




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Suecia suministrará a Ucrania su sistema de misiles antibuque "Robot 17", también conocido como Hellfire Shore Defense System (HSDS). El sistema es un lanzador de misiles Hellfire basado en tierra diseñado para la defensa costera y tiene un alcance máximo de 10 km.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (2 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Totalmente desatados, inmersos en la locura colectiva, arengando con una IIIGM
> Esta gente es carne de frenopático, viven en su mundo, felices con sus paranoias
> 
> Los propagandistas y funcionarios del gobierno ruso miran más allá de Ucrania y amenazan a todo Occidente en la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin: "La Tercera Guerra Mundial había comenzado". "Esperanos."



A ver, a ver.

USA envía armas.
Alemania envía armas.
Francia envía armas.
España envía armas.
Canadá envía...
Australia envía...

Ucrania no pertenece a UE.
Ucrania no pertenece a OTAN.

Pero no es una Guerra Mundial.

Lo sería si China enviase armamento, logística y voluntarios a luchar del lado ruso?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

El gobierno polaco pidió a Hungría que dejara de bloquear el sexto paquete de sanciones contra rusia.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Comparto con Vd. que el hombre es voluntad de poder.
> Sobre lo anterior, todos los que menciona fueron atacantes, no defensores. No se jacte de entender de guerra cuando iguala conceptos opuestos. Defender la patria es un motivo poderoso para mantener la moral y la voluntad de luchar hasta vencer.
> Eso es lo que hacen los ucranianos, no los orcos.
> 
> ...



No hay una patria ucraniana, sólo existe la galizta polaca que se odia a muerte con las rusias. Toda esa mierda es inventada por Bandera y sus financiadores. Sabes como se llamaba el barrio de los extranjeros e de Kiev en la edad media: Barrrio Alemán.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No se olvide que Podemos e IU apoyan a estos psicópatas.


----------



## McFly (2 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se olvide que Podemos e IU apoyan a estos psicópatas.



Hasta un reloj parado da dos veces bien la hora al dia


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

¿Qué sucede cuando las armas anteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial se encuentran con personas ingeniosas? Las fuerzas ucranianas se entrenan con una ametralladora ligera DP-27 antigua a la que se le agregaron ópticas y un silenciador.


----------



## Subprime (2 Jun 2022)

Convoy ruso vs Artilleria Ucraniana


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No se olvide que Podemos e IU apoyan a estos psicópatas.



Y otros partidos que estan de perfil ahora mismo porque estamos en año electoral este año y el que viene


----------



## keylargof (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y que haya que oír a Macron y Scholz que hay que negociar con esta escoria... vamos no me jodas


----------



## McFly (2 Jun 2022)

Este hilo es una mierda ideologica
Solo se leen barbaridades e inexactitudes. Hechos falsos o sacados de contexto. 
Este hilo es puta basura propagandística.

Vuelva la semana que viene a ver si txusky sigue dando la brasa


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Áreas a las que puede llegar el MQ-1C Gray Eagle Drone cuando se lanza desde los principales aeropuertos de Ucrania, cortesía de 
@ukraine_map
Con un alcance de 400 km y una velocidad de hasta 280 km/h, el dron realiza principalmente tareas de reconocimiento, pero también puede utilizarse como dron de ataque. Estados Unidos planea vender a Ucrania 4 de ellos


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

*En el frente con los tanquistas de la Brigada 92: "Salimos cada día a matar rusos"*
Con blindados capturados al enemigo, un grupo de ucranianos veinteañeros expulsa a los rusos hacia su frontera norte

Para Andrii hoy es un día de fiesta. Acaban de anular la misión del día y se ha puesto unas sandalias y un gorro surfero en vez de su aparatoso casco acolchado. Estar en esta aldea recién liberada a tres kilómetros del frente es estar de vacaciones, aunque el rugido de la guerra se escuche con estruendo. Ha dejado su tanque, un enorme T72 capturado a los rusos, del que es comandante, camuflado bajo un árbol, a tiro de piedra de la primera línea.

- ¿Habéis tenido muchas bajas en la unidad?

- Casi todas los primeros días de la guerra. Gracias a Dios ahora ya no.

"Los rusos son los primeros proveedores de armamento del ejército de *Ucrania*", bomea Andrii mirando los tanques de la 92 brigada acorazada a la que pertenece, con muchos* modelos arrebatados al enemigo* y repintados con el azul y el amarillo ucraniano. Tiene sólo 24 años y es el mayor de su tripulación de tres: conductor, tirador y comandante. "Salimos cada día al frente a apoyar a nuestra infantería, a matar rusos. El objetivo es llevarlos hasta su frontera, que está a unos 10 kilómetros".

- ¿Cuántos tanques rusos habéis destruido?

- Con mi tanque nos hemos cargado a dos de los suyos.

- ¿Tenéis miedo de ir ahí dentro y que os puedan alcanzar con algún antitanque?

- Es que prefiero no pensarlo porque el miedo me paralizaría.* Me concentro en las órdenes* y trato de cumplirlas.

Para llegar hasta este punto hemos dejado la ciudad de Jarkov, liberada hace tan sólo un mes, por una carretera a la que ya no acceden los civiles en un paisaje devastado de gasolineras reventadas y coches quemados con agujeros de bala. Nos acompañan por este paisaje de _Mad Max _dos militares que conducen a toda velocidad por un asfalto desgastado por las orugas de los tanques y los agujeros de mortero.

Tras varios controles militares, que se abren gracias a nuestros acompañantes donde a otros se les cierra la puerta, apagamos la geolocalización del móvil y, en unos minutos, *estamos en zona de guerra.* Los tanquistas viven un sótano de uno de los edificios atacados en un pueblo cuyo nombre no estamos autorizados a decir para no desvelar la base al enemigo. Si la guerra huele a algo, huele a este lugar: una mezcla de *goma quemada, acero derretido y carne podrida.*

Una batería ucraniana dispara varios obuses sobre las líneas rusas a unos cientos de metros de la posición de los tanques. Los tanquistas conocen el sonido de salida del proyectil, así que ni se inmutan. "Son los nuestros", dice Viktor ante el nerviosismo del periodista. Pero segundos después la artillería rusa responde desde el otro lado. Bum. Al principio cada explosión trae consigo una vibración del suelo, de los árboles y hasta del aire, que parece absorbido de los pulmones. Bum.

Los chicos esta vez sí se mueven. Andrii nos dice que vamos todos al refugio. Caminamos por una senda en fila de a uno. En calma. Nos quedamos a esperar al grupo que viene por detrás y un obús, esta vez con silbido incluido, explota más cerca que los anteriores. Entonces los tanquistas se agachan por instinto, dicen algo entre ellos y aligeran el paso para sumergirse en las sombras del refugio mientras que la vista trata de adaptarse a la oscuridad. Desde cerca, alumbrados por una bombilla que parpadea, parecen mucho mas jóvenes. La rutina bélica les ha dejado unos enormes surcos en los ojos, las primeras barbas sin afeitar y lamparones en la ropa de comidas improvisadas. Cada uno lleva un uniforme diferente y alguna camiseta de su pasado civil, pero combaten como veteranos porque en 100 días de guerra han vivido 100 vidas.







Jóvenes soldados de la brigada 92 cerca de la frontera rusa. ALBERTO ROJAS
En el refugio descansa Jakob, un enorme ucraniano calvo, que no cumplirá los 40 años, con una enorme cicatriz de recuerdo de la guerra del Donbás en 2014. "Ahora morimos menos porque estamos más entrenados, pero *los reclutas mueren muy pronto"*, dice con pesar: "Nos preparamos psicológicamente para un conflicto largo. Todo esto me recuerda a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Tratamos de animarnos todos. Hemos matado a muchos rusos. Sus pérdidas son mucho peores que las nuestras".

En las paredes han escrito pintadas con nombres de grupos de música. Duermen sobre camastros improvisados tapados con mantas. Todos fuman ahí dentro. Huele a tabaco, a comida del día anterior, a sobaco. No pueden acceder a sus móviles. Tan sólo un rato a la semana para contarles a sus familias que están bien, que no están pasando por ningún peligro sin contar el punto en el que combaten. "Es mentira, claro, pero es la única manera de mantenerlos tranquilos", dice Viktor, artillero de tanque de 24 años.* Fuera los obuses rusos siguen con su martilleo,* que llega hasta los cimientos del subsuelo.

Los tanques han sido los protagonistas de esta guerra durante estos primeros tres meses, y no por lo positivo. El arma favorita del ejército ruso ha sido continuamente destruida por los ucranianos en todos los frentes con cifras escandalosas. Hasta 750 blindados de la Z han ardido como teas alcanzados por antitanques al hombro, obuses o drones. Muchos de ellos han sido abandonados por tripulaciones rusas mal formadas o desmotivadas, o que simplemente se quedaron sin gasolina. Eso permite a Ucrania recuperar esos vehículos y formar nuevas unidades como esta esforzada Brigada 92.





Viktor, con el casco de tanquista junto a un T64 ucraniano. ALBERTO ROJAS
Cuando las bombas dejan de caer salimos del refugio y otro veterano apodado Afrikan, que lleva un bigotito soviético, nos muestra los rudimentos del tanque. Uno esperaría una bestia tecnológica llena de pantallas, pero es *un monstruo mecánico no diferente a un tractor agrícola*, con manivelas para mover el cañón y la torreta y unos visores y periscopios más propios de la Guerra Fría. El casco es una chichonera con auriculares para hablar con otros tanques. Si un proyectil consigue penetrar en el habitáculo en el que combate la tripulación, toda la munición del tanque se prende y se produce una explosión interna que manda la torreta a 50 metros. "Nos autoengañamos. Nos decimos que vamos blindados y protegidos ahí dentro, pero sabemos que no es verdad", dice Andrii.

Su única petición es* que contemos que necesitan armas*. Cañones y misiles de largo alcance para poder atacar las baterías rusas a distancia sin que ellos puedan alcanzarles. *Joe Biden* anunció ayer el envío de lanzamisiles de larga distancia que pueden hacer blanco a 75 kilómetros. Música para sus oídos en un momento decisivo para esta invasión. Media ciudad de Svedrodonetsk, la baldosa que se disputa en el Donbás, ya ha caído a manos rusas, aunque sólo quedan ruinas.

Hay una palabra que usan en todo su diálogo. Es "orco". Así llaman a los rusos en su jerga. Evgeni, conductor, vuelve a usarla: "Aquí estamos para echar y matar a los orcos".









En el frente con los tanquistas de la Brigada 92: "Salimos cada día a matar rusos"


Para Andrii hoy es un día de fiesta. Acaban de anular la misión del día y se ha puesto unas sandalias y un gorro surfero en vez de su aparatoso casco acolchado. Estar en esta...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (2 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el doctor es el presidente de españa, vale que es un cancer pero es el cancer que españa ha decidido



Desgraciadamente, en el momento en que envió armas a un bando le declaró la Guerra al otro.

Sigo sin entender qué coño se nos ha perdido a nosotros ahí.

Vendrá Ucrania a ayudarnos si Marruecos ataca Canarias?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No hay una patria ucraniana, sólo existe la galizta polaca que se odia a muerte con las rusias. Toda esa mierda es inventada por Bandera y sus financiadores. Sabes como se llamaba el barrio de los extranjeros e de Kiev en la edad media: Barrrio Alemán.



Claro. No existe una patria ucraniana, pero existe una palestina.
Jajajaja.


----------



## wireless1980 (2 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A ver, a ver.
> 
> USA envía armas.
> Alemania envía armas.
> ...



No es una guerra mundial. “Enviar armas” es lo que se hace constantemente con la compra gente habitual. Nada nuevo.

Y solo Ukrania esta luchando contra Rusia, en este mismo foro se ha discutido lo poco o casi nada que realmente llega a Ukrania ej relación al tamaño del frente.

Si fuera una guerra mundial contra todos esos países Rusia hace tiempo que habría abandonado el territorio Ukrania, después de que su ejército hubiera sido totalmente aniquilado.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

*El Ejército ruso sufre múltiples motines por soldados rebeldes que se niegan a combatir en Ucrania*
*El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas verán un declive en la moral a medida que se enfrenten a motines de sus soldados*

La inteligencia británica ha afirmado que *las fuerzas rusas verán un declive en la moral* a medida que se enfrenten a motines de sus soldados.
La cuenta de Twitter del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha ido brindando actualizaciones periódicas sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra. El lunes, informó que *las fuerzas rusas estaban sufriendo problemas importantes entre los oficiales*, lo que afectaba a su efectividad en el combate.
«Con múltiples informes creíbles de motines localizados entre las fuerzas de Rusia en Ucrania, es probable que la falta de comandantes de pelotón y compañía experimentados y creíbles resulte en una mayor disminución de la moral y la disciplina», dice la publicación del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
«Es probable que Rusia haya sufrido pérdidas devastadoras entre sus oficiales de rango medio y subalterno en el conflicto. Es probable que* los comandantes de brigada y batallón se desplieguen hacia el peligro* porque tienen un nivel de responsabilidad intransigente por el desempeño de sus unidades», continúa la publicación.



«Del mismo modo, los oficiales subalternos han tenido que liderar acciones tácticas de nivel más bajo, ya que el ejército carece del cuadro de suboficiales altamente capacitados y facultados que cumplen ese papel en las fuerzas occidentales», sigue el Ministerio británico. «*La pérdida de una gran proporción de la generación más joven de oficiales profesionales *probablemente exacerbará sus problemas actuales para modernizar su enfoque de mando y control».
«Más inmediatamente, es probable que los grupos tácticos de batallón que se están reconstituyendo en Ucrania a partir de los supervivientes de varias unidades sean menos efectivos debido a la falta de líderes subalternos», dice la publicación.
Las fuerzas rusas también se han enfrentado a la resistencia de los soldados que ya han luchado en Ucrania y se niegan a volver al conflicto, según informa el medio de comunicación ruso 'Caucasus.Realities'. Miembros de la Guardia Rusa de Krasnodar, una ciudad en Rusia, se han negado a ser enviados de regreso a Ucrania. Según una fuente de las Tropas Federales de la Guardia Nacional, varios de los soldados mencionaron su descontento con la cantidad que les pagaron durante en Ucrania de febrero a abril como la razón para no entrar en combate, informó 'Caucasus.Realities'.









El Ejército ruso sufre múltiples motines por soldados rebeldes que se niegan a combatir en Ucrania


El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas verán un declive en la moral a medida que se enfrenten a motines de sus soldados



www.abc.es


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Vehículos rusos abandonados: KamAZ, dos tanques T-80BV, BTR-82A y los Urales destruidos


----------



## keylargof (2 Jun 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Este hilo es una mierda ideologica
> Solo se leen barbaridades e inexactitudes. Hechos falsos o sacados de contexto.
> Este hilo es puta basura propagandística.
> 
> Vuelva la semana que viene a ver si txusky sigue dando la brasa



Deja de llorar McCry


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Hasta un reloj parado da dos veces bien la hora al dia



Tranqui nene ya viene mami con la papilla.


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esta información no está confirmada, con pinzas, comentan que un funcionario fue fusilado
A saber si fue fusilado o cayó en manos de alguno de gatillo fácil




Ucranianos 'encarcelados y ejecutados' en Mariupol bajo control ruso 


Los voluntarios y funcionarios ucranianos que se niegan a colaborar con las autoridades rusas en la ciudad ocupada de Mariupol y las aldeas cercanas están siendo encarcelados y ejecutados, informa BBC Monitoring, según informa el ayuntamiento de Mariupol.

Una publicación de Telegram de la autoridad, que cita al alcalde Vadym Boychenko, dice que un "tribunal falso de la RPD [autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk]" condenó al jefe de una aldea costera de Azov a 10 años de prisión mientras que al menos un funcionario ha sido ejecutado por fusilamiento.

Docenas de voluntarios, que ayudaron a evacuar a los residentes e intentaron llevar comida y agua a la ciudad bloqueada en marzo y abril, también están recluidos en la prisión de Olenivka, dice el ayuntamiento.

“Una jueza ucraniana también está esperando un veredicto de la república falsa. Hay informes de que fue torturada”, agrega.

Mientras tanto, Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, dijo en Telegram que las tropas de ocupación rusas han tratado de acelerar la distribución de pasaportes rusos en Mariupol.

Citó "fuentes" que decían que el Ministerio de Migración de la RPD había dado instrucciones a las autoridades instaladas por Moscú en la ciudad para encontrar locales donde los residentes presentarían la documentación para obtener pasaportes rusos.

La BBC no puede verificar de forma independiente estas afirmaciones.



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-61656289?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=6298ac88fc2fb576dc00cc4b%26Ukrainians%20%27jailed%20and%20executed%27%20in%20Russian-held%20Mariupol%262022-06-02T12%3A40%3A00.526Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:c92d48da-6bd9-4874-9dd5-eb7f76a0f90c&pinned_post_asset_id=6298ac88fc2fb576dc00cc4b&pinned_post_type=share#:~:text=Los%20voluntarios%20y,independiente%20estas%20afirmaciones


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

*El ejército ruso está repitiendo los errores en el este de Ucrania, dice EE.UU.*






El general Aleksandr V. Dvornikov fue designado por el presidente Vladimir V. Putin para renovar la campaña de guerra de Rusia en Ucrania.Crédito...Vasily Deryugin/Kommersant/Sipa, vía Associated Press



WASHINGTON — El ejército ruso, derrotado y desmoralizado después de tres meses de guerra, está cometiendo los mismos errores en su campaña para capturar una franja del este de Ucrania que lo obligó a abandonar su intento de apoderarse de todo el país, dicen altos funcionarios estadounidenses.
Mientras las tropas rusas están capturando territorio, un funcionario del Pentágono dijo que su ritmo "pesado y gradual" los estaba desgastando, y que la fuerza de combate general de las fuerzas armadas había disminuido en un 20 por ciento. Y desde que comenzó la guerra, Rusia ha perdido 1.000 tanques, dijo la semana pasada un alto funcionario del Pentágono.
El presidente Vladimir V. Putin de Rusia nombró a un nuevo comandante, el general Aleksandr V. Dvornikov, en abril , en lo que se consideró ampliamente como un reconocimiento de que el plan de guerra ruso inicial estaba fallando.
Poco después de su llegada, el general Dvornikov intentó que unidades aéreas y terrestres separadas coordinaran sus ataques, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses. Pero no se le ha visto en las últimas dos semanas, lo que llevó a algunos funcionarios a especular sobre si sigue a cargo del esfuerzo bélico.

Los pilotos rusos también continúan demostrando el mismo comportamiento de aversión al riesgo que tuvieron en las primeras semanas de la guerra: cruzar la frontera para lanzar ataques y luego regresar rápidamente al territorio ruso, en lugar de permanecer en el espacio aéreo ucraniano para negar el acceso a sus enemigos. . El resultado es que Rusia aún no ha establecido ningún tipo de superioridad aérea, dijeron las autoridades.
El ejército ruso ha logrado algunos avances en el este, donde la potencia de fuego concentrada y las líneas de suministro más cortas han ayudado a sus fuerzas a librar intensas batallas en los últimos días. Después de tres meses sangrientos, Rusia finalmente tomó Mariupol a mediados de mayo, creando potencialmente un puente terrestre desde la península de Crimea controlada por Rusia hacia el sur.


Mientras Rusia lucha por avanzar, Ucrania también ha sufrido reveses. El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky de Ucrania dijo recientemente que hasta 100 militares ucranianos podrían estar muriendo cada día en los combates. Y el martes, las tropas rusas avanzaron hacia el centro de Sievierodonetsk , una ciudad que se ha convertido en un foco central para los militares desde que cambió su atención hacia el este.
Pero algunas de las áreas que las fuerzas rusas lograron apoderarse han sido rápidamente disputadas nuevamente, y en ocasiones recuperadas, por las tropas ucranianas.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/01/magazine/new-york-return.html?action=click&algo=identity█=editors_picks_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=735072691&impression_id=f80f5b50-e280-11ec-9b52-07785096b99e&index=0&pgtype=Article&pool=editors-picks-ls&region=ccolumn&req_id=921169827&surface=home-featured&variant=0_identity
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/02/travel/things-to-do-paris.html?action=click&algo=identity█=editors_picks_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=958921640&impression_id=f80f5b52-e280-11ec-9b52-07785096b99e&index=2&pgtype=Article&pool=editors-picks-ls&region=ccolumn&req_id=921169827&surface=home-featured&variant=0_identity
Considere Járkov. Rusia pasó seis semanas bombardeando la ciudad oriental, que alguna vez fue el hogar de 1,5 millones de personas, mientras las tropas la rodeaban.

Imagen





Una escuela destruida por un bombardeo en el pueblo de Vilkhivka, al este de Kharkiv.Crédito...Finbarr O'Reilly para The New York Times






Pero para el 13 de mayo, el control de la ciudad había cambiado nuevamente. “Los rusos tomaron Kharkiv por un corto período de tiempo; los ucranianos contraatacaron y recuperaron Kharkiv”, dijo el secretario de Defensa, Lloyd J. Austin III, en una conferencia de prensa en el Pentágono la semana pasada. “Los hemos visto realmente avanzar a un ritmo muy lento y sin éxito en el campo de batalla”.
Ucrania ahora está empujando a las tropas rusas al norte y al este de Kharkiv, “en algunos casos hasta Rusia”, dijo el general retirado Philip Breedlove, excomandante supremo aliado para Europa. “Así que ahora los ucranianos amenazan con cortar las líneas de suministro rusas y empujar a sus fuerzas hacia la retaguardia”.
Cortar las líneas de suministro rusas al este de Kharkiv pondría a las tropas rusas en la misma situación en la que se encontraban después de su avance sobre Kyiv, la capital de Ucrania, al comienzo de la guerra, dijeron las autoridades. Las unidades ucranianas que llevaban misiles antitanque Javelin disparados desde el hombro eliminaron a los soldados rusos cuando los convoyes rusos de millas de largo cerca de Kyiv dejaron de avanzar. La invasión se estancó y miles de soldados rusos murieron o resultaron heridos. Rusia luego reenfocó su misión en el este.
En las primeras semanas de la guerra, Rusia llevó a cabo su campaña militar desde Moscú, sin un comandante de guerra central sobre el terreno para tomar las decisiones, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses y occidentales. A principios de abril, después de que los problemas logísticos y morales de Rusia quedaron claros, Putin puso al general Dvornikov a cargo de un esfuerzo bélico simplificado.
El general Dvornikov llegó con un currículum abrumador. Comenzó su carrera como comandante de pelotón en 1982 y luego luchó en la brutal segunda guerra de Rusia en Chechenia. Moscú también lo envió a Siria, donde las fuerzas bajo su mando fueron acusadas de atacar a civiles.
En Ucrania, estableció un proceso más simplificado. Los pilotos rusos comenzaron a coordinarse con las tropas en tierra hacia un objetivo similar en la región oriental de Donbas, y las unidades rusas hablaban entre sí sobre objetivos compartidos.

Pero la invasión no "está avanzando de manera particularmente diferente en el este que en el oeste porque no han podido cambiar el carácter del ejército ruso", dijo Frederick W. Kagan, investigador principal y director del Proyecto de amenazas críticas en el Instituto Americano de la Empresa. “Hay algunas fallas profundas en el ejército ruso que no podrían haber reparado en las últimas semanas, incluso si lo hubieran intentado. Los defectos son profundos y fundamentales”

En la parte superior de esa lista está la falta del ejército ruso de un cuerpo de suboficiales con poder para pensar por sí mismo, dijeron funcionarios del Pentágono. Las tropas estadounidenses tienen sargentos y líderes de pelotón y cabos a quienes se les asignan tareas y pautas y se les deja realizar esas tareas como mejor les parezca.
Pero las fuerzas armadas de Rusia siguen un método doctrinal al estilo soviético en el que las tropas de abajo no están facultadas para señalar fallas en la estrategia que deberían ser obvias o para hacer ajustes.
Los ucranianos, después de siete años de entrenamiento junto a tropas de Estados Unidos y otros países de la OTAN, siguen el método más occidental y han demostrado ser particularmente ágiles para adaptarse a las circunstancias, dijeron oficiales militares estadounidenses.
Una pausa de combate de dos semanas después de que el ejército ruso abandonara la lucha por Kyiv no fue suficiente para cambiar la campaña, incluso con un objetivo más limitado, dijo el general Breedlove. Las “nuevas tácticas del general Dvornikov, restablecer el comando y el control para que hubiera un tomador de decisiones enfocado, todo lo que era correcto o apropiado”, dijo.
Pero, agregó el general Breedlove: "Incluso nuestro ejército estaría en apuros para reacondicionarse, restaurarse y reorganizarse en dos semanas después de haber recibido una paliza tan fuerte". Cuando el general Dvornikov tomó el control, “la fuerza regresó a la batalla demasiado rápido. Esa decisión tuvo que haber venido de Moscú”.
Después de renovar el asalto al Donbas, Rusia ha golpeado ciudades y pueblos con un bombardeo de artillería. Pero las tropas no han continuado con ningún tipo de invasión blindada sostenida, lo cual es necesario si quieren mantener el territorio que están arrasando, dicen los oficiales militares. Eso significa que Rusia puede encontrarse luchando por mantener las ganancias, como lo hizo en Kharkiv.

Evelyn Farkas, exfuncionaria de alto rango del Pentágono para Ucrania y Rusia en la administración de Obama, dijo que Putin todavía estaba demasiado involucrado en la lucha.
“Seguimos escuchando relatos de que Putin se está involucrando más”, dijo Farkas, quien ahora es directora ejecutiva del Instituto McCain. “Sabemos que si los presidentes se entrometen en las decisiones militares operativas y de objetivos, es una receta para el desastre”.









Russian Military Is Repeating Mistakes in Eastern Ukraine, U.S. Says


President Vladimir V. Putin sent in a new commander in April, but Russian troops are still facing morale and other problems, American officials say.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Strelkov “Simplemente se ríen de nosotros en Ucrania” 




Si alguien lo quiere ver


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro. No existe una patria ucraniana, pero existe una palestina.
> Jajajaja.



Nadie te ha dicho que exista una patria Palestina, el asunto es que a los judíos los echaron y bien echados de allí los romanos y los árabes ocuparon esas tierras. Y punto.


----------



## Alpharius (2 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A ver, a ver.
> 
> USA envía armas.
> Alemania envía armas.
> ...



En la guerra del Vietnam ¿quién te crees que le mandaba todo el armamento pesado, cazas, asesores e incluso pilotos al ejército norvietnamita?

¿Pertenecía Vietnam del norte al pacto de varsovia?

¿Estaba EEUU en guerra con China o la Unión Soviética?

No vayas de listo sin leer historia antes.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Ahora tendrán que indemnizar

*El Ministerio de Defensa reconoció a todos los marineros del crucero "Moskva" como participantes en la operación especial.*


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha reconocido a todos los marineros muertos, heridos y desaparecidos del buque insignia ruso Moskva como participantes en una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Esto se desprende de un documento que circuló en la Web desde la oficina del fiscal militar de la Flota del Mar Negro.



> “Con el fin de garantizar la posibilidad de ejercer los derechos y garantías sociales, así como recibir pagos por parte de la tripulación del barco y los miembros de sus familias en virtud del Decreto del Presidente de la Federación de Rusia, la dirección del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha decidido ahora incluir la unidad militar 84201 en la lista de formaciones y unidades militares involucradas en la participación en operaciones militares especiales.





Según un decreto presidencial citado por un representante de la oficina del fiscal militar de la flota, las familias de los militares rusos que murieron durante una operación especial en Ucrania recibirán pagos de seguros y una asignación única por un monto de más de siete millones de rublos.

Sin embargo, los familiares de los marineros no piensan en los pagos ahora. Como le dijo a Reedus Dmitry Shkrebets, el padre de un marinero que sirvió en el crucero Moskva, su hijo todavía se considera desaparecido, y esta circunstancia tendrá que ser impugnada en los tribunales.

Según Shkrebets, el hecho de que el departamento de defensa reconociera a todos los marineros de Moskva como participantes en la operación especial no es una novedad para él: “Me dijeron en la cara que así era. Me lo dijeron directamente el comandante y el subcomandante, luego lo escuché de un hombre de la oficina del fiscal militar. Otro 24 de abril. Y confirmaron el 10 de mayo que el Estado Mayor ya entonces los reconoció como participantes en la operación especial.



> “Nosotros no pensamos en pagos: ahora tenemos niños en estado de desaparecidos. No tenemos certificados de defunción. Habrá que celebrar juzgados, en los que se darán por muertos y se expedirán actas”,Shkrebets enfatizó.



Al padre del marino le cuesta responder si este proceso irá más rápido tras el reconocimiento del Ministerio de Defensa.

Recuerde que en la noche del 14 de abril, el departamento militar ruso informó que se produjo un incendio en el crucero Moskva, por lo que detonaron las municiones. El crucero mantuvo su flotabilidad y comenzaron a remolcarlo hasta el puerto, pero se hundió , según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, debido a una tormenta.

Más tarde, el Ministerio de Defensa declaró que mientras intentaba apagar el fuego en el crucero de misiles Moskva, un militar murió y otros 27 miembros de la tripulación estaban desaparecidos . Los 396 tripulantes restantes fueron evacuados a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro en el área y llevados a Sebastopol.










Минобороны признало всех моряков крейсера «Москва» участниками спецоперации


Оборонное ведомство официально включило часть 84201 в перечень соединений и воинских частей, привлекавшихся к участию в спецоперации.




www.ridus.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha elegido una nueva “Miss Crimea”.











Miss Crimea-2022 from Poltava ran into criticism on the Web: “It’s a shame that she is from Poltava” (photo) - Global Happenings


Poltava Olga Valeeva after winning the beauty contest "Miss Crimea-2022" was severely criticized on the Web. The model is accused of abusing plastic and photoshop Mrs. Queen of Crimea-2022 ran into a hate / Photo: instagram.com/queen_of_russia_krim_ Recently, a beauty contest "Miss Crimea-2022"...




globalhappenings.com


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Hewlett Packard Enterprise abandona oficialmente Rusia y Bielorrusia


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Más cosas nuevas.



Una fuerte apuesta, pero es bastante grande y supongo más detectable a radar. En todo caso la capacidad de lanzar misiles lo convierte en algo muy especial y peligroso para el ejercito de cleptómanos, espero les den un buen susto.
Estados Unidos saben lo que hacen al vender a los ucranianos este equipo pues han demostrado tener una capacidad e ingenio bastanta fuera de lo común. Una magnífica oportunidad como campo de pruebas.
Espero me llegue el olor a barbacoa desde mi casa, lo celebraré con alegría.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

El último envío de armas sueco a Ucrania incluye 5.000 armas ligeras antivehículos de un solo uso y un número desconocido de misiles antibuque, Robot 17 con un alcance de 8 km y Barrett M82A1:s con municiones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno, hace justo día meses el Pravda nos decía esto.

Pero no siquiera han rascado lo más mínimo en el escenario más conservador, el 1/










Un militar en Pravda presenta 5 escenarios para la guerra. 1/ CALDERA, 2/ PERLA DEL MAR 3/ HERRADURA. 4/ GRAN SECCION. 5/VAMOS HASTA EL FINAL


Esto en el principal periódico del pais. Ni los imaginativos de Burbuja habrían imaginado estos escenarios. La opción uno parece la más posibilista. Cómo irá más allá la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania? Cinco escenarios Viktor Baranets, coronel, observador militar de kp.ru, está...




www.burbuja.info






*Un militar en Pravda presenta 5 escenarios para la guerra. 1/ CALDERA, 2/ PERLA DEL MAR 3/ HERRADURA. 4/ GRAN SECCION. 5/VAMOS HASTA EL FINAL*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> En la guerra del Vietnam ¿quién te crees que le mandaba todo el armamento pesado, cazas, asesores e incluso pilotos al ejército norvietnamita?
> 
> ¿Pertenecía Vietnam del norte al pacto de varsovia?
> 
> ...



Y Vietnam sigue pagando aún esa deuda de guerra.miles de mercantes rusos pasando delante de las narices de la US Navy..


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Según Newsweek intentaron asesinar a Putin en Marzo, en Abril estuvo en tratamiento por un cáncer avanzado


----------



## alb. (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *El ejército ruso está repitiendo los errores en el este de Ucrania, dice EE.UU.*




Nunca interrumpas al enemigo cuando se esta equivocando.


----------



## LIRDISM (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y esa parrafada, que no he leído, es producto de tu imaginación. En este hilo se ponen fuentes si tienes otras que las rebatan ponlos... no las pones porque sabes que nada respalda tus afirmaciones.



Es que estamos hablando de mas de 200 aviones y casi 180 helicópteros ni las fuerzas aéreas españolas tienen esa cantidad sumadas como cojones los ucranianos sin una enorme fuerza aérea y un sistema de defensa antiaéreo pequeño aunque con S-300, van a derribar tal número, cae de cajón. Ni en el numero de aviones de combate y helicóptero de combate no han sobrepasado los 30 derribados en cada uno, y no hay ninguna fuente de las que mencionas, ni siquiera el oryxx que tanto os gusta que diga tal cantidad de medios aéreos derribados y salen 700 tanques fuera de servicio aunque en esta grafica dicen 1300, casi el doble.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Nadie te ha dicho que exista una patria Palestina, el asunto es que a los judíos los echaron y bien echados de allí los romanos y los árabes ocuparon esas tierras. Y punto.



Ok. Ahora dime qué fue de los romanos y qué de los judíos.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

De momento Putin sigue haciendo caja , el aumento de los precios de la energía y las materias primas le está dando un extra


La presidencia #French de la UE anunció los detalles del sexto paquete de sanciones contra #Russia : Prohibición de importar petróleo de Rusia por mar; Desconexión de 3 bancos rusos, incluido Sberbank y 1 banco bielorruso del Swift; 1/3 Bloomberg

Prohibición de 3 medios rusos involucrados en la difusión de propaganda; Ampliación de las prohibiciones de exportación a Rusia de productos químicos y productos de alta tecnología; Sanciones contra personal militar, organizaciones del sector industrial y tecnológico, oligarcas, propagandistas y sus familias; 2/3

Prohibición de servicios al sector petrolero ruso; Prohibición de servicios de consultoría a operadores rusos. 3/3


----------



## Cuscarejo (2 Jun 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Este hilo es una mierda ideologica
> Solo se leen barbaridades e inexactitudes. Hechos falsos o sacados de contexto.
> Este hilo es puta basura propagandística.
> 
> Vuelva la semana que viene a ver si txusky sigue dando la brasa



Gracias por su comentario, tan afortunado como deseado.
Y váyase a tomar por culo, no moleste.


----------



## duncan (2 Jun 2022)

Más vehículos para Ucrania:









Grecia está dispuesta a donar sus IFV BMP-1 a Ucrania y adquirir los Marder o KF41 alemanes. – Galaxia Militar


De acuerdo con la información publicada esta mañana por la Agencia Internacional de Prensa Reuters, Alemania ha pactado un acuerdo




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que quieren, desde la infancia empieza el adoctrinamiento para el pensamiento único

El Kremlin está tratando de formar una nueva generación agresiva imbuida de militarismo. Parece que realmente creen que su régimen tiene una perspectiva histórica y durará tanto que tiene sentido.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Has leído últimamente que los rusos hayan tirado misiles? Será que no tienen ya o que los reserven.



y para que van a tirar misiles si en este momento no les interesa... 

si tal como transcurre todo de lento no hay mas que un perjudicado y es ucrania. su soberania sobre cada territorio que formaba sus fronteras esta perdiendose a paso de tortuga siguiendo la estrategia rusa habitual de ir a paso firme pero lento. les salieron de culo los intentos de derrocamiento rapido porque enseguida se encontraron una fuerte resistencia preparada y despues tuvieron que darse de bruces con la realidad que ellos no se pueden permitir eso. 

se pueden permitir una guerra larga y lenta, al estilo de las campañas chechenas o de conquistas de territorio controlado por el integrismo daguestano e ingusetio, por supuesto dejando en cada nuevo lugar "conquistado" un cacique para el futuro que se encargue de seguir la politica del kremlin de control ante todo, con independencia de los derechos humanos.

rusia cuenta con un capital humano bastante amplio en lo mas remoto de su pais, precisamente lo que aqui se llamarian mongoles, toda esa gente sin cultura es la carne de cañon que por un lado a rusia no le importa llevar al frente porque son un quebradero de cabeza, luego tirara de otras tribus como los janty-masy, o los que estan en las fronteras con el kazajistan, pero de predominancia racial mongola o asiatica, ya que los intereses de rusia es despoblar esas zonas para poner focos industriales nuevos y de explotacion de minerales, pongo el ejemplo de la sal en el oblast de tyumen, pero tambien los diamantes o el crudo. 

rusia sigue una politica de ciudades sovietizadas, dejando su parte occidental si europeizada o modernizada a la rusa, pero del medio central hacia los extremos orientales, la politica del kremlin es muy simplista, si no son eslavos, no son personas de primera categoria. 

en rusia hay un racismo intrinseco, y en cualquier caso las grandes urbes como moscu estan pobladas de gentes sovieticas en el pasado del kazajistan, uzbekistan, que gozan de unos privilegios de igual, porque son faciles de captar y controlar al volver al pais para tener esos paises como granero de soldados en caso de necesidad.

cuando veais miles de soldados de raza blanca como en las compañias de mercenarios y de rasgos marcadamente eslavos -a la rusa- entonces preguntaros porque no son la linea de fuego en una guerra de este tipo, porque desprecian las condiciones de ser soldados regulares y son compañias especializadas en captar lo mejor de lo que hubo en las fuerzas regulares o especiales rusas. rsb group,otro que tal baila.

rusia no tiene un prisma de perdidas, las perdidas le dan igual, son bajas razonables porque el 70 por ciento u 80 de ruso etnico los considera escoria y no hermanos de ningun tipo ni compatriotas, ellos odian todo lo que no es como el ruso eslavo

es un pais muy violento, con derecho a llevar armas tipo estados unidos salvo excepciones, con personas que viven en dificultades desde varias generaciones y que han basado su poderio en volver a diseñar redes por el mundo de traficantes de armas en compañias privadas, que custodien sus intereses.

mientras en europa estados unidos se etretiene a jugar con rusia con ucrania de por medio, ya por fin se han dado cuenta los yankis que tienen que llevar el frente al africa somali para ir intentando ganar terreno a la rapida expansion rusa y al rearme ruso de muchos grupos insurgentes que quieren limpiarse a todos los que el colonialismo frances y los contactos de estados unidos tenian en esa region. 

y despues la guerra ira al golfo persico o a la indochina. veremos, pero rusia lleva años extendiendo sus redes y tejiendo fuertes alianzas, asi que no son ni el bochorno de lo que eran, ni unos inutiles que no pueden con ucrania. ¿tu meterias todos los huevos en una cesta? ¿estados unidos los mete? los dos estan jugando como en la guerra fria a ver quien se expande mas y gana mas terreno, unos arman en europa y otros en oriente medio o en africa...o en serbia china. 

por algun lado en europa va a haber otro polvorin, pero es que ya es un contagio general. biden necesita reactivar su economia con la guerra como si fuera el ladrillo en españa, puede ir bien (a priori si) o puede ir de culo si rusia sigue tan fuerte.


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Parece que la mayoría de los BTGs rusos ya llegaron a Ucrania diezmados...



> It appears the Russian armed forces achieved this target by reducing the number of personnel in each battalion, including the number in each company, which has had a significant effect on operations in Ukraine. There were two important outcomes of this decision. First, Russia’s offensive maneuver formations, assuming around 125 to 130 battalion tactical groups as disclosed by official U.S. sources, were in practice much smaller when we consider their actual strength. This force was approximately 80,000 in overall size, not including auxiliaries, and other supporting elements (total force size likely exceeded 100,000). Second, these formations were heavily weighted towards artillery, armor, support, and enablers rather than motorized rifle infantry and the availability of dismounted units. The effect on Russia’s ability to operate in urban terrain, support armor with dismounted infantry, and control terrain was profound. There were also shortages of key personnel, from enablers to logistics, and the force was far more brittle than many (including us) had assumed



Un repaso a este y otros problemas estructurales del ER como el exceso de chatarrizacion, mucha chatarra y poco remero...



> The Russian military especially lacks sufficient light infantry forces for many of the situations it has faced in Ukraine. Even with motorized rifle, airborne, or naval infantry units, armored vehicles are organic at all levels. Thus, entire platoons or companies, including NCOs and officers, cannot dismount as cohesive units because they have to man the vehicles in situations where light infantry units with a mobile unit in support might be preferable











Not Built for Purpose: The Russian Military’s Ill-Fated Force Design - War on the Rocks


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine was a deeply flawed military operation, from Moscow’s assumptions about an easy victory, to a lack of preparation, poor



warontherocks.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es que estamos hablando de mas de 200 aviones y casi 180 helicópteros ni las fuerzas aéreas españolas tienen esa cantidad sumadas como cojones los ucranianos sin una enorme fuerza aérea y un sistema de defensa antiaéreo pequeño aunque con S-300, van a derribar tal número, cae de cajón. Ni en el numero de aviones de combate y helicóptero de combate no han sobrepasado los 30 derribados en cada uno, y no hay ninguna fuente de las que mencionas, ni siquiera el oryxx que tanto os gusta que diga tal cantidad de medios aéreos derribados y salen 700 tanques fuera de servicio aunque en esta grafica dicen 1300, casi el doble.



confirmados visualmente ha como 40 aviones rusos...,,la verdad suele estar entre medias...lo peor es que son bajas casi irremplazables sobretodo los pilotos


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Mira que los ucras hacen la misma jugada una y otra vez: los rusos, atacan, los ucran se retiran causando bajas en la retirada y luego contraatacan


Según Arestovich: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrastraron a los rusos a una trampa en Severodonetsk, pretendiendo "entregar" la ciudad. Ahora contraatacan y comienzan a cortar las fuerzas rusas en batallas urbanas.

Ya se han recuperado varias calles de Severodonetsk. Este contraataque no significa que vamos a liberar la ciudad. En primer lugar, los rusos sufren grandes pérdidas.

Golpeamos cuando la concentración de rusos en la ciudad era muy alta y se preparaban para el asalto y no estaban listos para la defensa. En los próximos días veremos cuál es el plan del Estado Mayor ucraniano, pero por ahora los rusos están en una situación muy difícil.


Y como sabemos, en el entorno urbano, la superioridad tecnológica y técnica no juega un papel importante, ahora infantería VS infantería. El comando ruso envía todas las reservas para mantener la ciudad.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Tropas rusas en Severodonetsk bajo intenso fuego de todos lados por parte de ZSU en este momento. Múltiples muertes rusas reportadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Pues si estamos en guerra habrá que hacer un ataque nuclear preventivo digo yo
Y a ti que se te a perdido en la palangana del khan para que andes alli metido sin snorquel, 20 cts?
Vendra rusia a traernos la independencia de cataluña?



Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, en el momento en que envió armas a un bando le declaró la Guerra al otro.
> 
> Sigo sin entender qué coño se nos ha perdido a nosotros ahí.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que Bielorrusia está comenzando a minar sus bosques, carreteras de circunvalación y puentes en áreas fronterizas con Ucrania.

Que tramara el calvo bielorruso??


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Un clasico de Von Mastein





Dr Polux dijo:


> Mira que los ucras hacen la misma jugada una y otra vez: los rusos, atacan, los ucran se retiran causando bajas en la retirada y luego contraatacan
> 
> 
> Según Arestovich: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrastraron a los rusos a una trampa en Severodonetsk, pretendiendo "entregar" la ciudad. Ahora contraatacan y comienzan a cortar las fuerzas rusas en batallas urbanas.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Es un mensaje de que no invadiran ucrania. Que pueden descuidar ese frente.
Lucaschenko es como ese secuaz de villano que esta hasta los huevos y espera el momento de mandarlo a paseo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que Bielorrusia está comenzando a minar sus bosques, carreteras de circunvalación y puentes en áreas fronterizas con Ucrania.
> 
> Que tramara el calvo bielorruso??


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Mientras ellos adoctrinan a sus nuevas generaciones en la guerra total, en la obediencia ciega. En Occidente incuban y sustentan partidos como Podemos y Bildu que se dedican a corromper a la infancia de otras formas, tratando de crear una asimetria de fuerzas.









El 'programa Skolae' es corrupción de menores


Actualidad, Historia, activismo y pensamiento político nacional visto desde Navarra. Navarra por España @NavarraxESP Navarra Resiste




www.navarraresiste.com





Rusia, La madre de las abominaciones.



paconan dijo:


> Esto es lo que quieren, desde la infancia empieza el adoctrinamiento para el pensamiento único
> 
> El Kremlin está tratando de formar una nueva generación agresiva imbuida de militarismo. Parece que realmente creen que su régimen tiene una perspectiva histórica y durará tanto que tiene sentido.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

En una llamada reciente interceptada por el GUR ucraniano, un invasor ruso se queja con su mujer sobre las pérdidas masivas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que se llevaron mientras asaltaban los asentamientos en Donbass. Fuente a continuación.


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Antes participaba en competiciones de buggys, ahora ha tenido que pintar su vehículo de verde...


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mira que los ucras hacen la misma jugada una y otra vez: los rusos, atacan, los ucran se retiran causando bajas en la retirada y luego contraatacan
> 
> 
> Según Arestovich: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrastraron a los rusos a una trampa en Severodonetsk, pretendiendo "entregar" la ciudad. Ahora contraatacan y comienzan a cortar las fuerzas rusas en batallas urbanas.
> ...



Toda la guerra ha pasado.


Dr Polux dijo:


> Tropas rusas en Severodonetsk bajo intenso fuego de todos lados por parte de ZSU en este momento. Múltiples muertes rusas reportadas.



Ui ui ui, que se viene finta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

Boris El fiestas envía mas HIMARS









U.K. seeks U.S. approval to send rocket systems to Ukraine


The proposal to send U.S.-made Multiple Launch Rocket Systems comes after the White House announced it is sending similar weapons.




www.politico.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Otra ciudad que acabará reducida a cenizas

Severodonetsk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Otros que se piran
Uno de los líderes mundiales en la producción de computadoras portátiles e impresoras Hewlett Packard (hp) se va por completo de Rusia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## ELVR (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha elegido una nueva “Miss Crimea”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paconan (2 Jun 2022)

Día 98 de mi guerra de 3 días. La edad de piedra no terminó por falta de piedra. Me he asegurado de que cuando termine la era del petróleo, Rusia volverá a la edad de piedra. 

Mi guerra de 3 días es gloriosa victoria tras gloriosa victoria. Kiev y Kharkiv fueron exactamente según lo planeado y Moskva proporciona un gran sitio para que los peces se reproduzcan 




Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Wagner y VDV cerca de Popasna han sufrido grandes pérdidas, continúan intentando avanzar hacia el oeste. Se encuentran con una feroz resistencia a cada paso que dan. Ningún terreno no está exento de una gran pelea y grandes pérdidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: Las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado a entrenarse en el HIMARS enviado por los EE. UU., según un alto funcionario de defensa. Entrenadores estadounidenses están trabajando con los ucranianos en un lugar no revelado fuera del país. Se espera que la primera ronda de capacitación tome alrededor de 3 semanas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado a entrenarse en el HIMARS enviado por los EE. UU., según un alto funcionario de defensa. Entrenadores estadounidenses están trabajando con los ucranianos en un lugar no revelado fuera del país. Se espera que la primera ronda de capacitación tome alrededor de 3 semanas.



¿Se sabe la cifra de HIMARS entregada? Leí por algún lado que sólo 4, pero me parece poco. Esos sistemas son bastante punteros, muy superiores a los BM-30 Smerch rusos, si les dan un par de decenas tendrían una gran capacidad de golpear a los rusos a larga distancia.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Se sabe la cifra de HIMARS entregada? Leí por algún lado que sólo 4, pero me parece poco. Esos sistemas son bastante punteros, muy superiores a los BM-30 Smerch rusos, si les dan un par de decenas tendrían una gran capacidad de golpear a los rusos a larga distancia.



Creo que 4 pero de todas formas no hagas mucho caso de las cifras posiblemente sean otras e incluso que ya este el material en territorio ucraniano y casi a punto de operar


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Entrenamiento de personal militar de #Ukraine en holandeses y alemanes Pzh 2000 SPH "procediendo bien". Primeras rondas reales disparadas la semana pasada. Un total de *40 días *asignados para completar la capacitación completa en el sistema.

La verdad es que cuando tengan todo el material en el campo de combate va a caer fuego y plomo a los ruskis, no me extraña que estan diciendo que en Septiembre Los ucras empezaran los grandes contraataques


----------



## pep007 (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha elegido una nueva “Miss Crimea”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta vez se les ha ido la mano a los rusos..., por Dios!


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Wagner y VDV cerca de Popasna han sufrido grandes pérdidas, continúan intentando avanzar hacia el oeste. Se encuentran con una feroz resistencia a cada paso que dan. Ningún terreno no está exento de una gran pelea y grandes pérdidas.



Hay que recordar que estos están cubiertos por la artillería rusa, avanzan por tierras bajas en paralelo a posiciones más altas ya tomadas por los rusos y desde las que están machacando los pueblos de la zona, debería ser un paseo militar


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Sé que es prácticamente verano, pero Kharkiv parece especialmente cálido en esta época del año.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

video de un UAV Aerorozvidka R18 arrojando municiones sobre tanques y camiones rusos.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Jun 2022)

GUAU


----------



## uberales (2 Jun 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Nadie te ha dicho que exista una patria Palestina, el asunto es que a los judíos los echaron y bien echados de allí los romanos y los árabes ocuparon esas tierras. Y punto.



Los judíos no fueron expulsados por los romanos...


----------



## uberales (2 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A ver, a ver.
> 
> USA envía armas.
> Alemania envía armas.
> ...



¿Fue una Guerra Mundial la Guerra de Vietnam?


----------



## txusky_g (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



VAAAAAAAAAAAMOS


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Se ha prohibido la entrada al edificio del Parlamento Europeo a representantes de empresas rusas, - dijo la presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola.


----------



## Casino (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Pero los orcos están mejorando, ese ha acertado en el blanco. El próximo paso serán drones lanzando granadas de mortero con las aletas impresas en 3D como hacen los ucranianos, lo raro es que estén tardando tanto en imitarles. Eso es calderilla comparado con lo que les cuestan simplemente los obuses de 152mm.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## keylargof (2 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otra ciudad que acabará reducida a cenizas
> 
> Severodonetsk



Malnacidos


----------



## keylargof (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ha elegido una nueva “Miss Crimea”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La salvación de occidente


----------



## Wein (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado a entrenarse en el HIMARS enviado por los EE. UU., según un alto funcionario de defensa. Entrenadores estadounidenses están trabajando con los ucranianos en un lugar no revelado fuera del país. Se espera que la primera ronda de capacitación tome alrededor de 3 semanas.



. todo esto me recuerda a los S 300 rusos que tenian que enseñar a los sirios a usarlos, y nunca se utilizaron. Si están allí que los disparen los estadounidenses a la vez que entrenan a los ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Los invasores rusos publicaron un video de la detención de nuestros defensores de Azovstal en la colonia Elenovka


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Actualización de Kharkiv: las fuerzas ucranianas liberaron la ciudad de Vesele y avanzan hacia las ciudades de Slobozhanske y Neskuchne. La lucha continúa alrededor de Rubizhne y Ternova. La lucha al otro lado del río al oeste de Staryi Saltiv continúa.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

Son cutres estos rusos

Otro UAV ruso Orlan-10 fue derribado recientemente, y el tanque de combustible de la "botella de agua" se ve claramente.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

El lanzagranadas español C90 en Ucrania: 1.400 unidades, tres meses destruyendo tanques


Un sistema desechable compuesto por un proyectil autopropulsado y un tubo con mirilla




www.epe.es


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

La televisión estatal rusa da por comenzada la Tercera Guerra Mundial


El principal altavoz del Kremlin da por terminada la "operación especial" en Ucrania y apunta ahora a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La televisión estatal rusa da por comenzada la Tercera Guerra Mundial
> 
> 
> El principal altavoz del Kremlin da por terminada la "operación especial" en Ucrania y apunta ahora a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.
> ...



Amenazan ahora con desmilitarizar a la OTAN


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

que habra que poner de nuevo al Fallero?



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2022)

faros de occidente, reserva espiritual


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Amenazan ahora con desmilitarizar a la OTAN



si 300 cazas vs los 50 rusos....


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jun 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania está causando que algunos en Taiwán teman que China pueda seguir el ejemplo de Rusia. Cada vez más personas recurren al entrenamiento de combate para prepararse.


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La salvación de occidente



Joder vaya rabo tiene miss Crimea


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania está causando que algunos en Taiwán teman que China pueda seguir el ejemplo de Rusia. Cada vez más personas recurren al entrenamiento de combate para prepararse.



La pegaes que ahora ya no hay factor sorpresa que valga


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿De qué aliados hablas, sigues en la Segunda Guerra Mundial?





A ver, estoy hablando de las milicias populares , los kadirovitas, los wagner, los sirios y el ejército de la Federación Rusa.

Son tropas aliadas .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiallo (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Manejas info top.
> 
> Lo estamos viendo ahora mismo que en europa hay dos tectónicas principales, que tensionan el continente.
> El kremlin esta tratando de dar forma a la tectonica pro-rusa y montar satrapías afectas en Francia y Alemania; es la foto de la verguenza en kaliningrado. Putin restregando imperialismo ruso, meandose en la boca de su puta particular schroeder y un chirac que se ha prestado a los pactos con el demonio por sus aires de grandeza y ser más que la orbita anglosajona, igual putin le deja ser saruman.
> ...



Con Vox puede que se unan. A una buena parte de los jerarcas de vox ven a Rusia como aliados de sus enemigos bolivarianos e instigadores del separatismo, los medios rusos se han encargado de atacar a todos los aliados que tiene vox en Hispanoamerica.


----------



## Fiallo (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es salirnos del hilo pero Vox que está en el Foro de Madrid, que busca una actuación conjunta en LATAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomar en cuenta que algunos separatas y bolivarianos patrios pelearon en la guerra del Donbass en el bando putiniano.


----------



## Fiallo (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia ha creado su propio análogo de Lego Como verdaderos "patriotas de Rusia", la colección de edición limitada, que incluye: vehículo de transporte de prisioneros, policías antidisturbios y porras, se entregó en primer lugar a los niños para que pudieran ver en qué país viven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia debe ser desturcochinizada.


----------



## Fiallo (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro. No existe una patria ucraniana, pero existe una palestina.
> Jajajaja.



Toda esa basura bolivariana y nazbol es así de subnormal.


----------



## alas97 (3 Jun 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Las bajas rusas están petando los cementerios de sus ciudades. El coronel Kuzmenkov le pide a las autoridades de Ussuriisk que le busquen un hueco para 118 fiambres más de la división Kutuzov que fueron desrusificados en Ucrania. Y deprisa, que vienen más de camino. Nótese que Ussuriisk está a 7.000 km. de Kyev, pero su gente es usada como carne de cañón para " proteger las fronteras rusas del ataque ucraniano". Estoy seguro de que ni la mitad de los fiambres sabían que existía Ucrania, ahora toda la población se ha enterado gracias a Putin. Descansen en paz, si no acaban en una fosa común, que no me extrañaría.
> 
> Aquí la solicitud traducida al inglés.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077350



Pues estos tienen suerte de contar con un entierro en su propia tierra, mi amiga charo rusa todavía está esperando los restos del padre que rusia se los entregue. Cayó en la primera ofensiva soviética en finlandia

Estas son las horas y nada.

Los de abajo llevan un mes tostándose al sol como si estuvieran en hawaii y nada de que los recuperen.


----------



## ELVR (3 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hola Liu, Ucrania ya había atacado depósitos en Rusia.

¿Qué pasaría si Rusia invadiese territorio Ucraniano? Oh... Wait!!

PD: ¿unas fantas? Brutalsky puso el otro día una foto de varias marcas rusas "fake"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

aqui un TOCKA ucraniano siendo lanzado


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Mas casualidades

En #NaberezhnyeChelny , #Russia el plástico se quema en el territorio de la empresa "Altyn Polymer". El área del incendio es de 2 mil metros cuadrados. TASS



Gran incendio en Chelny: el caucho y el plástico se están quemando en el almacén
«Частичное или полное воспроизведение материалов сайта возможно только при наличии гиперссылки на «Челнинские известия»









Крупный пожар в Челнах: на территории склада горят резина и пластик


Его тушат уже три часа.




chelny-izvest.ru


----------



## tomcat ii (3 Jun 2022)

Vida tranquila en Rusia, disfrutando relajadamente de las sanciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

Rusia por tener un ejercito Dymitrydemierda incompetente ha provisto ha Ucrania de muchas mas armas pesadas que USA, esto es ya ridículo, los orcorrusos están avanzando en Sveredoneks o como madres se escriba ÚNICAMENTE debido al gran retraso del envió de armamento pesado de USA, de paso USA envía los sistemas degradados

USA parece seguir retrasando el envió de armamento, no se visto prácticamente nada de los supuestos 40 millones de dolares aprobados por Biden 

El General @mccaffreyr3 habla de la urgencia de armarse #Ukraine para sobrevivir a la Ofensiva Rusa de Verano. Escribí sobre esto hace casi 2 meses. Ucrania caerá si Occidente no deja de jugar inmediatamente. 4 HIMARS nerfeados con un alcance de 70 km frente a batallones de 125 RU es una broma de mal gusto.

De Francia y Alemania no se puede esperar nada ellos están con los orcorrusos y el genocida Putler






Pero USA su "estrategia" de envió de armas por goteo hace que los rusos se impongan por fuerza bruta el Gancho de Popasna es un saliente fácil de romper si se mandan armas a saco los flancos orcorrusos están expuestos, el frente se reducirá con los rusos ganando un pequeño terreno por el retraso del envió de armamento pesado

Putin no retrasa envió de armas pesadas el mete todo a saco y le da igual perderlo esa es la histórica manera de ganar de los orcorrusos


----------



## neutral295 (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero USA su "estrategia" de envió de armas por goteo hace que los rusos se impongan por fuerza bruta el Gancho de Popasna es un saliente fácil de romper si se mandan armas a saco los flancos orcorrusos están expuestos, el frente se reducirá con los rusos ganando un pequeño terreno por el retraso del envió de armamento pesado
> 
> Putin no retrasa envió de armas pesadas el mete todo a saco y le da igual perderlo esa es la histórica manera de ganar de los orcorrusos



Biden compra petróleo a Rusia para luego venderlo a la UE más caro  así funcionan los yanquis. Cuando los EEUU le den la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, y ayudándoles con armamento pesado y saliendo los yanquis con sus aviones de las bases americanas en España para bombardear nuestras ciudades. Se te van a caer los huevos al suelo. Mira la historia ¿los rusos cuantos españoles han matado? ¿Los yanquis cuantos españoles han matado? gana por goleada los yanquis si tienen que volver a matar españoles, no dudarán en hacerlo. Los EEUU todo por negocio y dinero. Cuando aprenderás que en la sociedad americana es más importante el dinero que la vida de las personas. ¿es que no lo ves? su capitalismo radical está por todo el planeta, la mayoría de personas padecen la enfermedad del dinero, muchos se meten un tiro en la boca por se unos* FRACASADOS *y no conseguir el sueño americano, ser millonarios. Tu eres un fracasado de la vida?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Biden compra petróleo a Rusia para luego venderlo a la UE más caro  así funcionan los yanquis. Cuando los EEUU le den la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, y ayudándoles con armamento pesado y saliendo los yanquis con sus aviones de las bases americanas en España para bombardear nuestras ciudades. Se te van a caer los huevos al suelo. Mira la historia ¿los rusos cuantos españoles han matado? ¿Los yanquis cuantos españoles han matado? gana por goleada los yanquis si tienen que volver a matar españoles, no dudarán en hacerlo. Los EEUU todo por negocio y dinero. Cuando aprenderás que en la sociedad americana es más importante el dinero que la vida de las personas. ¿es que no lo ves? su capitalismo radical está por todo el planeta, la mayoría de personas padecen la enfermedad del dinero, muchos se meten un tiro en la boca por se unos* FRACASADOS *y no conseguir el sueño americano, ser millonarios. Tu eres un fracasado de la vida?



Yo estoy en Venezuela y mi gran líder Platanote camarada Maduro va a solventar el problema de la caca negra de subsuelo a USA / Europa - Aparte de eso también esta Iran, Iran no quiere a Trump y los democratas de USA tienen que articular con Iran si o si o regresa Trump, Maduro tampoco quiere a Trump (Putin quiere que Trump regrese)

Orcorrusia es un estado bananero con economía del tercer mundo no muy diferente a Venezuela exportador de caca negra de subsuelo, la diferencia es que orcorrusia esta sin sanciones duras de verdad.

Orcorrusos genocidas a la mierda


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A todo esto.... ya hace tiempo que no hablamos del colega zurulhov
> 
> Sigue desvariando?



Sin novedad. Con las paridas de siempre y el alto concepto que tiene de sí mismo como jran jeoestrateja. Aquí, comentando sobre las opiniones del general Pedro Pitarch, nos habla de sus aciertos y errores. No sé qué aciertos serán esos :




Luego pasa a contarnos que ha acertado en sus predicciones basadas en que el ejercito de Ucrania era un desastre:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

Chávez encontró en Putin un compañero de viaje para la construcción de un mundo más justo |


El presidente Nicolás Maduro develó el 7 de octubre 2016 un monumento en honor a Hugo Chávez Frías, en la ciudad de Sabaneta, pueblo natal del Comandante. La estatua de bronce, de aproximadamente seis metros de altura, colocada sobre una base de granito, fue elaborada por el escultor Sergei...



www.correodelorinoco.gob.ve





Rusia, la madre de las abominaciones.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Yo estoy en Venezuela y mi gran líder Platanote camarada Maduro va a solventar el problema de la caca negra de subsuelo a USA / Europa - Aparte de eso también esta Iran, Iran no quiere a Trump y los democratas de USA tienen que articular con Iran si o si o regresa Trump, Maduro tampoco quiere a Trump (Putin quiere que Trump regrese)
> 
> Orcorrusia es un estado bananero con economía del tercer mundo no muy diferente a Venezuela exportador de caca negra de subsuelo, la diferencia es que orcorrusia esta sin sanciones duras de verdad.
> 
> Orcorrusos genocidas a la mierda


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sin novedad. Con las paridas de siempre y el alto concepto que tiene de sí mismo como jran jeoestrateja. Aquí, comentando sobre las opiniones del general Pedro Pitarch, nos habla de sus aciertos y errores. No sé qué aciertos serán esos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078273
> 
> ...



Tiene un bofeton a mano abierta de esos que te dejan media cara roja. Puto tarado.


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Los de abajo llevan un mes tostándose al sol como si estuvieran en hawaii y nada de que los recuperen.



Los que hacen el video parecen rusos o de alguna milicia afin, por lo menos el que sale hablando lleva el mono ese que usan los rusos encima del uniforme.


----------



## neutral295 (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Orcorrusos genocidas a la mierda



Veo que eres un fracasado  ya sabes comprate una pistola en EEUU, y tienes 2 opciones o te metes un tiro en la boca o te vas a matar niños a los colegios, eso es lo que hacen los fracasados enfermos del dinero en EEUU. ¿cuantos niños han matado en los colegios de Rusia y cuantos en los EEUU? seguro que a esta pregunta no me contestarás, simplemente porque eres un fracasado del imperio yanqui


----------



## neutral295 (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Chávez encontró en Putin un compañero de viaje para la construcción de un mundo más justo |
> 
> 
> El presidente Nicolás Maduro develó el 7 de octubre 2016 un monumento en honor a Hugo Chávez Frías, en la ciudad de Sabaneta, pueblo natal del Comandante. La estatua de bronce, de aproximadamente seis metros de altura, colocada sobre una base de granito, fue elaborada por el escultor Sergei...
> ...



EEUU, la madre de la tiranía, fabricantes de asesinos de niños en los colegios, por culpa de ser unos fracasados enfermos del dinero.


----------



## Ricardiano (3 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Quizás haya que soltar carrete en algún momento, porque el pez es demasiado gordo.
> Yo no veo a los ucras con la suficiente modestia por ser unos mantenidos.
> 
> Rusia quizás no tiene capacidad de producir a la vez misilacos y municiones y morteros. Si la guerra se convierte en un toma y daca a distancia y se tocan ciudades rusas y ucranianas de retaguardia, esa escalada no es la que nos interesa porque hasta ahora el pueblo es mayormente pasivo en Rusia. y que se encabronen es la excusa para sacar los pepinacos nucleares y entonces en Europa la mitad de los paises desertarían, encabezados por Alemania, Francia y Hungría.
> ...



No hay solución aceptable. Rusia perdió la guerra a nivel estratégico en cuanto la comenzó. Puede ser que tuviera alguna posibilidad de alcanzar sus objetivos estratégicos al iniciarla? No seré yo el que diga cero, pero desde luego era unas probabilidades ínfimas. 

A partir del hecho que a nivel estratégico Rusia ya ha perdido, todo lo que queda, y no es poco, es ver como se desarrollan los hechos. El objetivo es acabar con Putin y sus apoyos. Y por eso mismo, la guerra continuará porque Putin y su entorno están en un juego de superviviencia. Buscan como sobrevivir a la derrota. Si para ello tienen que mandar hasta el último rusky analfabeto a la picadora lo harán sin pensarselo. Porque la guerra mata plebeyos, pero en las revoluciones mueren los reyes.

Las cuestiones tácticas de la guerra en curso son "apasionantes" pero no estamos en el siglo XIX. Ucrania va a recuperar cada centimetro de territorio que se haya anexionado Rusia. Por muchos motivos. Pero uno es fundamental. Es un mensaje al mundo. Nadie puede anexionarse cuando le venga en gana territorios de otros países. Y el que lo intente pagará un precio inasumible (lo has entendido China?). Uno que va mucho más allá de un revolcón militar. Una debacle militar, económica y de influencia. 

En cuanto al pueblo ruso, es irrelevante lo que piense o haga. Estamos en el siglo XXI y si lo mandan masivamente al frente. Morirá masivamente y a otra cosa. No va a cambiar nada.

Ucrania puede aguantar una guerra larga, tan larga como quieran. Porque su economía ya está sostenida por occidente, y lo que haga falta, los suministros continuarán, de armas o de lo que haga falta. Y además supone un mínimo esfuerzo para occidente. 

La economía rusa va directa al abismo. Y producir, no será capaz de producir ni limonadas.

Ahora solo estamos en el momento de que todos vayan asimilando lo que está pasando y controlar los efectos a nivel global. Y eso se hace mucho mejor desangrando poco a poco, que dando un golpe en la mesa. Van 100 días casi de guerra. Una que iba a durar 48-72 horas. Donde los ruskis se iban a pasear y después amedrentar media europa del este. Os imaginais lo que pueden ser otros 100 días más de guerra para Rusia?

Y sí, los ucranianos van a pagar un precio muy alto.


----------



## uberales (3 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sin novedad. Con las paridas de siempre y el alto concepto que tiene de sí mismo como jran jeoestrateja. Aquí, comentando sobre las opiniones del general Pedro Pitarch, nos habla de sus aciertos y errores. No sé qué aciertos serán esos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078273
> 
> ...



No tiene abuela... ¿Como van sus inversiones? Recuerdo que perdió 180.000 en la entrada de rusia...


----------



## Liquamen (3 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sin novedad. Con las paridas de siempre y el alto concepto que tiene de sí mismo como jran jeoestrateja. Aquí, comentando sobre las opiniones del general Pedro Pitarch, nos habla de sus aciertos y errores. No sé qué aciertos serán esos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078273
> 
> ...



Me ha encando el último párrafo. Así que luchar en lugar de rendirse y entregarle Kiev a Putin fue un acto de tal "maldad y estupidez" ucraniana hacia su propio ejérico que ni él mismo lo pudo prever, sin embargo mandar a chavales rusos a luchar y morir en un país extranjero sin la logística adecuada (hasta que tuvieron que salir corriendo), eso fue un acto de bondad suprema.


----------



## duncan (3 Jun 2022)

El trufault ya no sabe por dónde ir:


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Jun 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Me ha encando el último párrafo. Así que luchar en lugar de rendirse y entregarle Kiev a Putin fue un acto de tal "maldad y estupidez" ucraniana hacia su propio ejérico que ni él mismo lo pudo prever, sin embargo mandar a chavales rusos a luchar y morir en un país extranjero sin la logística adecuada (hasta que tuvieron que salir corriendo), eso fue un acto de bondad suprema.



Es una de las tesis estrella de Zhukov desde el principio de la invasión: la guerra Rusia ya la había ganado antes incluso de cruzar la frontera, así que lo lógico y lo razonable que tenían que haber hecho los ucranianos es deponer las armas. Hacer lo contrario es de bestias sin el menor atisbo de raciocinio:


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)

Un miembro de la Guardia del estado de Washington recibió una llamada telefónica de un ucraniano que tiene un problema con el Javelin. Guardsman le habló de ello. 30 minutos después, Guardsman recibe una llamada del ucraniano que acaba de hacer estallar un vehículo de Rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> El trufault ya no sabe por dónde ir:



Ese juguetito lo veo muy apropiado para esta guerra entre bosques. Se mete donde ningun otro blindado se puede meter y te proporciona algo de fuego de apoyo con un minimo de protección. Precisamente se creo con el objetivo de enfrentarse a los sovieticos en los bosques de alemania central (Justo donde vivo).


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron con éxito un contraataque de los rusos en la región de Kherson. El intento de los rusos de restaurar las posiciones perdidas en el área de Nikolaevka, región de Kherson, no tuvo éxito, dijo el general ucraniano.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sin novedad. Con las paridas de siempre y el alto concepto que tiene de sí mismo como jran jeoestrateja. Aquí, comentando sobre las opiniones del general Pedro Pitarch, nos habla de sus aciertos y errores. No sé qué aciertos serán esos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078273
> 
> ...



Esto empieza a deslizarse desde las risas por los desvaríos de un bobo radical hacia la pena por los problemas graves de un enfermo mental.


----------



## txusky_g (3 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Una familia de novorusos feliz de morir por la gran madre patria. @Zhukov lo he dicho bien?


----------



## favelados (3 Jun 2022)

Matando moscas a cañonazos, los rusos gastando los misiles buenos en atacar vías férreas ucranianas que son reparadas en pocas horas.

Palos de ciego intentando frenar la llegada de las nuevas armas


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)

Artillería precisa de la 4ª Brigada de Respuesta Rápida de Ucrania (Guardia Nacional), destruyendo el depósito de municiones ruso en #Luhansk Oblast.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas se niegan a volver a luchar en Ucrania. Se estima que una minoría considerable de soldados contratados rusos que lucharon en la invasión inicial se han negado a regresar.


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Y Lisboa pa cuando?
Estan mal de la cabeza, no hay cordura ni sentido común, propaganda y mas propaganda y los rusos a tragar


El presentador de televisión ruso y payaso propagandista Solovyov dice que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas pueden terminar la guerra cuando lleguen a Stonehenge en el Reino Unido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

Rusia se ha adaptado, metamorfoseado, para que lo que esta sucediendo en ucrania se considere un éxito.
La victoria estrategica de 48h era compatible con la rusia de febrero, pero ya no es la rusia de febrero
Ahora la metamorfosis para dar por victorias anexiones territoriales mediante exterminio, conduce a rusia a establecerse sin ningun tipo de pudor ni ambivalencia en un IMPERIO DE ASIMILACION Y DESTRUCCION. Aqui ya tomar ruinas en sevedonets y mariupol se puede vender como victorias.



Ricardiano dijo:


> No hay solución aceptable. Rusia perdió la guerra a nivel estratégico en cuanto la comenzó. Puede ser que tuviera alguna posibilidad de alcanzar sus objetivos estratégicos al iniciarla? No seré yo el que diga cero, pero desde luego era unas probabilidades ínfimas.
> 
> A partir del hecho que a nivel estratégico Rusia ya ha perdido, todo lo que queda, y no es poco, es ver como se desarrollan los hechos. El objetivo es acabar con Putin y sus apoyos. Y por eso mismo, la guerra continuará porque Putin y su entorno están en un juego de superviviencia. Buscan como sobrevivir a la derrota. Si para ello tienen que mandar hasta el último rusky analfabeto a la picadora lo harán sin pensarselo. Porque la guerra mata plebeyos, pero en las revoluciones mueren los reyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicors (3 Jun 2022)

Un puente que resume 100 días de guerra: "Esto va más allá de la estupidez, es sabotaje"


La importancia táctica de este punto era crucial, ya que permitía al invasor dar un paso clave en su objetivo de alcanzar la retaguardia de las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Jun 2022)

Venga, a lo loco:









Para reponer su ejército en Ucrania, Rusia planea prescindir de sus unidades de entrenamiento. – Galaxia Militar


Antes de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ordenara a sus fuerzas ampliar su guerra contra Ucrania a partir de




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Mas casualidades

Información actualizada sobre personas bloqueadas en el centro de oficinas en llamas en Moscú: algunas de las personas bloqueadas en el edificio del centro Grand Setun Plaza fueron al techo. Otros están en los pisos 5, 6 y 7.



*El centro de negocios "Grand Setun Plaza" está en llamas en Moscú*
En Moscú, cuatro pisos del centro de negocios Grand Setun Plaza están envueltos en llamas. Al incendio se le asignó el tercer rango (aumentado) de complejidad, informa el canal Readovka Telegram. Puede haber personas dentro del edificio.


https://news.ru/moskva/v-moskve-gorit-biznes-centr-grand-setun-plaza/


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Esto es una buena ofensiva ucra pero muy arriesgada, estan luchando 7 orcos contra 1 ucraniano, sin embargo parece que se han hecho progresos, también se observa que hay una ruta H20 desde Pavivka a Mariupol donde te plantas en poco mas de una hora (125km).
Y me da la impresión de que se está posicionando el material pesado ucra en ubicaciones estratégicas, todo apunta a algo gordo.
Y lo de la falsa retirada ucra de Sievierodonetsk...para hacérselo mirar, avanzan los orcos tipo paseo y caen en una gran emboscada, les disparaban por todas partes y muchos al descubierto, habrán caido un montón lo que denota el tipo de soldados que está utilizando Putin.

Esto de guerra no tiene nada, es un asalto de bandoleros que roban, matan y violan y no contentos con ello reducen las ciudades a escombros. Están como una puta cabra y me refiero tanto a los dirigentes como a los ciudadanos rusos.
Si esto lo va a seguir permitiendo occidente simplemente dando armas y diciendole "pégale tú que yo tengo las manos atadas" Es algo muy muy grave. A ver si se dan cuenta de que esto es un verdadero ataque a la civilización occidental y hay que reaccionar muy contundentemente contra esta banda de psicópatas.


----------



## ELVR (3 Jun 2022)

Lo de los incendios ¿Es algo habitual y simplemente se ven magnificados por el conflicto? ¿O hay una quinta columna Dimitri dispuesta a sabotear el esfuerzo bélico o la moral?


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Ya estarán localizados vía satélite para ser destruidos 

Horda se prepara de nuevo para cruzar el Seversky Donets Testigos presenciales informan que los orcos están llevando un nuevo lote de pontones hacia Severodonetsk y Lysychansk. Hoy, otra columna de este tipo con pontones se registró en Molodogvardeisk alrededor de las 11:00.


----------



## Tales. (3 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Esto es una buena ofensiva ucra pero muy arriesgada, estan luchando 7 orcos contra 1 ucraniano, sin embargo parece que se han hecho progresos, también se observa que hay una ruta H20 desde Pavivka a Mariupol donde te plantas en poco mas de una hora (125km).
> Y me da la impresión de que se está posicionando el material pesado ucra en ubicaciones estratégicas, todo apunta a algo gordo.
> Y lo de la falsa retirada ucra de Sievierodonetsk...para hacérselo mirar, avanzan los orcos tipo paseo y caen en una gran emboscada, les disparaban por todas partes y muchos al descubierto, habrán caido un montón lo que denota el tipo de soldados que está utilizando Putin.
> 
> ...



Occidente no puede entrar militarmente porque se arriesga a un conflicto nuclear y a que Londres y Paris acaben volatilizadas, esa es la realidad y hay que trabajar a partir de ella


----------



## Alpharius (3 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Occidente no puede entrar militarmente porque se arriesga a un conflicto nuclear y a que Londres y Paris acaben volatilizadas, esa es la realidad y hay que trabajar a partir de ella



Occidente no ha entrado militarmente porque Ucrania no es un país OTAN. Si no la guerra ya hubiera acabado.
La amenaza de los misiles nucleares no se la creen ni los flipaos que salen en el programa ese de la TV rusa. Con los oligarcas teniendo a todos sus nenes y nenas por toda Europa y EEUU no va a haber ataque que valga. Aparte que la respuesta sería el fin de Rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Lo de los incendios ¿Es algo habitual y simplemente se ven magnificados por el conflicto? ¿O hay una quinta columna Dimitri dispuesta a sabotear el esfuerzo bélico o la moral?



O rusos queriendo cobrar el seguro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Matando moscas a cañonazos, los rusos gastando los misiles buenos en atacar vías férreas ucranianas que son reparadas en pocas horas.
> 
> Palos de ciego intentando frenar la llegada de las nuevas armas



Me recuerda a los violentos de Kelly...y el puente de ferrocarril


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Con Vox puede que se unan. A una buena parte de los jerarcas de vox ven a Rusia como aliados de sus enemigos bolivarianos e instigadores del separatismo, los medios rusos se han encargado de atacar a todos los aliados que tiene vox en Hispanoamerica.



Vox ha sido, sin duda, el partido político español que más temprano se ha significado en la defensa de Ucrania . 

Recordemos la cumbre de Madrid convocada por Santiago Abascal y que reunió a los presidentes de Polonia, Hungría , y a otros prestigiosos líderes conservados europeos , como Marlene Svazek (Austria), Tom Van Grieken (Bélgica), Krasimir Karakachanov (Bulgaria), Martin Helme (Estonia), Vincenzo Sofo (Italia) y Paolo Borchia (Italia), Valdemar Tomasevski (Lituania), Rob Roos (Países Bajos) y Aurelian Pavelescu (Rumanía).



*Vox y sus aliados europeos cierran la Cumbre de Madrid culpando a Putin de la crisis *

El encuentro entre las formaciones ultraconservadoras en la capital ha suscrito una declaración en la que llama a la "solidaridad, determinación y cooperación" para la defensa de las naciones.









Vox y sus aliados europeos cierran la Cumbre de Madrid culpando a Putin de la crisis


El encuentro entre las formaciones ultraconservadoras en la capital ha suscrito una declaración en la que llama a la "solidaridad, determinación y cooperación" para la defensa de las naciones




www.elconfidencial.com






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Occidente no ha entrado militarmente porque Ucrania no es un país OTAN. Si no la guerra ya hubiera acabado.
> La amenaza de los misiles nucleares no se la creen ni los flipaos que salen en el programa ese de la TV rusa. Con los oligarcas teniendo a todos sus nenes y nenas por toda Europa y EEUU no va a haber ataque que valga. Aparte que la respuesta sería el fin de Rusia.



Cuidado ,aparentemente el órdago nuclear siempre lo ponen en la mesa, serán capaces de usar ese tipo de armas?
Putin no es mas que un hijo del sistema que han creado ,aunque desaparezca ,habrá otro que lo reemplace
Si ven peligrar su sistema, este desaparece y que además ellos desaparecerán con el, creo que son capaces de mandar toda la humanidad al desastre, el botón nuclear depende de tres y puede que haya alguno con cordura, pero viendo esto:

Vicepresidente del #Russian Consejo de Seguridad Dmitry #Medvedev : "Esto es algo que ya sucedió. Hay diferentes formas de verlo, pero podemos suponer que los 'jinetes del Apocalipsis' están en camino y toda esperanza está en el Señor Dios, el Todopoderoso".


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky en Belgorod, los Wagner en hoteles y la tropa Brutalsky al campo en tiendas de campaña y en condiciones precarias

¿Qué tan bien defendido está Belgorod? ¿Tendría éxito una ofensiva ucraniana para capturar Belgorod?
Vengo a Belgorod con mi amigo Yevgeny MD para ver con mis propios ojos.





Los destellos en el cielo nocturno no se iluminan como pensaba. Es un sistema antiaéreo que trabaja para defender Belgorod. Hago video pero no vistas.


Sistema antiaéreo trabajando en Belgorod 1 de junio de 2022
Acerca de Prensa Derechos de autor Contáctenos Creadores Publicidad Desarrolladores Términos Política de privacidad y seguridad Cómo funciona YouTube Probar nuevas funciones
https://youtube.com/shorts/T26cYVr2ylg?feature=share

Nuestro gerente de hotel es operativo del FSB. Nuestros vecinos en el piso son combatientes mercenarios del grupo Wagner con bronceado de las campañas de África y Siria. ¡Muchos defensores!





Tres agentes del FSB. ¿Como lo se? Culos grandes porque pasan tiempo sentados. Pantalones apretados. Camisas sin sabor. Después de regresar al hotel después de un día conduciendo a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania, mi tarjeta no funcionó, de repente, el gerente del FSB entró en la habitación para ver si no estábamos haciendo nada bueno.





Saco foto desde mi coche. Los residentes de Belgorod se han preparado si SMO se derrama a través de la frontera, pero gracias a los líderes occidentales que no envían armas pesadas a Ucrania porque se preocupan mucho por la ciudad de Belgorod.





Mira a toda la gente hermosa de Belgorod tomando café. Biden y Shultz los protegen de no enviar armas que puedan llegar a Rusia. ¡Gracias, muchachos, votaremos por ustedes la próxima vez!





Me encuentro con verdaderos soldados brutalsky que defienden Belgorod de los ucranianos a los que llaman nemtsi (alemanes) para demonizarlos y que sea más fácil dispararles.


Continua


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Willi Vanilli también fueron invitados en mi hotel. Son el talismán del hotel porque nada malo le puede pasar.






La letra romana Z protege a los soldados de ser asesinados. Pero si muere, es la providencia de Dios. El patriarca Kiril lo dijo.






Un nuevo modelo de transporte blindado BTR-3 en camino a SMO. Estamos a solo tres millas de peleas muy fuertes al otro lado de la frontera.






Los soldados de SMO solían vivir en condiciones insalubres en el sanatorio, pero fue bombardeado. Luego vivieron en el sótano del sanatorio, pero también fue bombardeado. Ahora viven en el bosque en tiendas de campaña. Los residentes de Belgorod recolectan dinero para comprar comida y ropa porque el ejército no tiene. Los soldados mayores viajan a la ciudad en viejos Ladas, los soldados deben permanecer en el bosque. Los peces gordos como los mercenarios de Wagner se alojan en hoteles de cuatro estrellas. Igualdad. Rotan un mes en un mes fuera.






Sergey Kirienko, asesor de Putin, viene de Moscú en una caravana de 11 coches. La ambulancia siempre lo acompaña porque tiene problemas cardíacos. Sé muchas cosas, es por eso que FSB me vigila.

Continua


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Los soldados se quejan de que están mal equipados y los ucranianos tienen mejores armas. Piensan que luchan porque los políticos se están repartiendo la tierra y el dinero, pero así es la vida y si deben morir para enriquecer a otros, que así sea.






Belgorod es una región rica. Pollo en gallinero con hormonas. Trigo. Caliza. Vaca. Por qué necesitan estas tonterías que no entienden. Muchos se van el primer día. Luego, la segunda ola de migración a Moscú y Voronezh cuando creen que esto va a durar mucho. El 20% en Belgorod son ucranianos nativos y muchos hablan con acento ucraniano. Todos guarden silencio. Son tiempos oscuros. Reprimen el dolor por dentro. Se desalienta y castiga severamente la empatía por el prójimo.






Esta podría ser una región feliz en la que comerciar y coexistir en la prosperidad y volverse más ricos juntos, pero no lo es. Vivimos con terror y temor, divididos cesaremos. Un día, debemos vencer nuestros miedos, retirarnos del abismo o caer juntos en él.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Rusia por tener un ejercito Dymitrydemierda incompetente ha provisto ha Ucrania de muchas mas armas pesadas que USA, esto es ya ridículo, los orcorrusos están avanzando en Sveredoneks o como madres se escriba ÚNICAMENTE debido al gran retraso del envió de armamento pesado de USA, de paso USA envía los sistemas degradados
> 
> USA parece seguir retrasando el envió de armamento, no se visto prácticamente nada de los supuestos 40 millones de dolares aprobados por Biden
> 
> ...



Cada vez está más claro el pacto rusia - Estados Unidos. Estados Unidos envía ahora los himars para que sean entrenados por los ucranianos durante 3 semanas cuando podía hacerlo hace mucho tiempo. Y envían solo 4. Están retrasando la ayuda y no envían armamento pesado. La sensación es que Estados Unidos juega junto a rusia y quiere que ucrania pierda el lugank de Donets. A todo esto Israel se salta las sanciones a rusia, incluso parece que hay rumores de ayuda militar a rusia y nadie en occidente la sanciona. Cada vez es todo más raro


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

Desconozco como es el ratio orcos/rohirrim en el frente. Pero entiendo que mientras el orco envia todo lo que puede, ucrania, que preferiria enviar a gente mejor pertrechada y entrenada, tiene que enviar al menos los suficiente para que los frentes no colapsen. Se dice que en una ofensiva hace falta un ratio de 1/3.

Ucrania ha hecho muy bien, tienen mis dieces, por haber entendido que la doctrina es causar desgaste, aunque pierdas territorio. Doctrina de la defensa eficiente, retrocedes pero aprovechas para golpes de mano, emboscadas, trampas ect, sabiendo el ansia del rival. Tambien es importante evacuar la poblacion, no dejar a nadie porque son carne de exterminio o reclutamiento forzoso. Tierra quemada.

Si de este modo se llega a Dnipro pues se llega, el orco es un imperio continental, no es ninguna verguenza. El orco habrá sufrido casualidades pesadas, o como dicen en ingles heavy casualtys. Mientras tanto durante este tiempo de eficiencia belica has ido aumentando tu GAP de potencia con el orco y ya puedes arrasarlos. Importante evacuar la poblacion civil como digo, no dejar nada al orco demierda.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo que es una asquerosa verguenza lo que esta pasando en occidente, los politicos y las tipicas mamandurrias del buenismo se pueden meter por sus culos la retorica de ejque los derechos humanos y hay que evitar la barbarie. Ya sabes, todo el pack de que el mundo progresa y que las atrocidades del pasado ya no se toleraran, que que buenos somos que detuvimos a los nazis no como el repulsivo Chamberlan. Una tremendísima mierda pinchada en un palo iban a tolerar en el siglo desde el siglo XVI al XX que un imperio en Europa se dedicara a cavar fosas comunes y amenazar al mundo con hambrunas. Pilla Chamberlan su fusil de avancarga y pedernal de las guerras jacobinas y que le detengan.

Hoy la reserva espiritual y moral esta en las ex-sovieticas.




Kalikatres dijo:


> Esto es una buena ofensiva ucra pero muy arriesgada, estan luchando 7 orcos contra 1 ucraniano, sin embargo parece que se han hecho progresos, también se observa que hay una ruta H20 desde Pavivka a Mariupol donde te plantas en poco mas de una hora (125km).
> Y me da la impresión de que se está posicionando el material pesado ucra en ubicaciones estratégicas, todo apunta a algo gordo.
> Y lo de la falsa retirada ucra de Sievierodonetsk...para hacérselo mirar, avanzan los orcos tipo paseo y caen en una gran emboscada, les disparaban por todas partes y muchos al descubierto, habrán caido un montón lo que denota el tipo de soldados que está utilizando Putin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpharius (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuidado ,aparentemente el órdago nuclear siempre lo ponen en la mesa, serán capaces de usar ese tipo de armas?
> Putin no es mas que un hijo del sistema que han creado ,aunque desaparezca ,habrá otro que lo reemplace
> Si ven peligrar su sistema, este desaparece y que además ellos desaparecerán con el, creo que son capaces de mandar toda la humanidad al desastre, el botón nuclear depende de tres y puede que haya alguno con cordura, pero viendo esto:
> 
> Vicepresidente del #Russian Consejo de Seguridad Dmitry #Medvedev : "Esto es algo que ya sucedió. Hay diferentes formas de verlo, pero podemos suponer que los 'jinetes del Apocalipsis' están en camino y toda esperanza está en el Señor Dios, el Todopoderoso".



Su sistema no va a desaparecer aunque tengan una derrota absoluta en Ucrania. La representación del partido de Putin está en la supermayoría, pueden hacer lo que le de la gana en el país con el visto bueno de los rusos. Si todos los muertos que llevan acumulados no ha minado ni un ápice la aceptación de los dirigentes que tienen ya nada lo va a hacer. Hará falta varias generaciones para que puedan cambiar las cosas por allí (si es que cambian).

El uso de nukes en Ucrania me parece bastante improbable. No les otorgaría ninguna ventaja el hacerlo. En ese caso occidente no respondería con nukes, pero las sanciones que tendría Rusia en este caso si creo que serían globales. Les saldría más a cuenta asumir una derrota y venderla como un alto el fuego por la paz y tal ante los rusos.
El único caso en el que veo probable el uso de nukes sería en caso de invasión en territorio ruso. Pero eso no va a ocurrir.


----------



## favelados (3 Jun 2022)

Ya esta aquí la nueva arma milagrosa que va a cambiar el curso de la guerra, yo cada vez que leo al principio Game changer ya tengo ganas de dejar de leer..

Un hilo sobre las cosas chulísimas que se pueden hacer con el nuevo dron, creo que los ucranianos lo van a utilizar con mucha precaución, sobre todo para observación y volando a la mayor altitud posible si no quiere que les duren menos que un bizcocho a la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

fallero en mano me hayo





paconan dijo:


> Ya estarán localizados vía satélite para ser destruidos
> 
> Horda se prepara de nuevo para cruzar el Seversky Donets Testigos presenciales informan que los orcos están llevando un nuevo lote de pontones hacia Severodonetsk y Lysychansk. Hoy, otra columna de este tipo con pontones se registró en Molodogvardeisk alrededor de las 11:00.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

es importante ya digo evacuar la poblacion civil y no dejar nada alli que el orco pueda aprovechar. En fin hay millones de desplazados internos, nada que no sepan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

Falleados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (3 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No hay solución aceptable. Rusia perdió la guerra a nivel estratégico en cuanto la comenzó. Puede ser que tuviera alguna posibilidad de alcanzar sus objetivos estratégicos al iniciarla? No seré yo el que diga cero, pero desde luego era unas probabilidades ínfimas.
> 
> A partir del hecho que a nivel estratégico Rusia ya ha perdido, todo lo que queda, y no es poco, es ver como se desarrollan los hechos. El objetivo es acabar con Putin y sus apoyos. Y por eso mismo, la guerra continuará porque Putin y su entorno están en un juego de superviviencia. Buscan como sobrevivir a la derrota. Si para ello tienen que mandar hasta el último rusky analfabeto a la picadora lo harán sin pensarselo. Porque la guerra mata plebeyos, pero en las revoluciones mueren los reyes.
> 
> ...



Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.

El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.

En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.
> 
> El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.
> 
> En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".



Los separatistas del dombass huirán como ratas...de hecho retornarían todos los ucranianos expulsados del dombass..hasta el shaktnar donesk recuperaría el estadio


----------



## César Borgia (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (3 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro el pacto rusia - Estados Unidos. Estados Unidos envía ahora los himars para que sean entrenados por los ucranianos durante 3 semanas cuando podía hacerlo hace mucho tiempo. Y envían solo 4. Están retrasando la ayuda y no envían armamento pesado. La sensación es que Estados Unidos juega junto a rusia y quiere que ucrania pierda el lugank de Donets. A todo esto Israel se salta las sanciones a rusia, incluso parece que hay rumores de ayuda militar a rusia y nadie en occidente la sanciona. Cada vez es todo más raro



da lo mismo les llega armamento europeo que Alemania cambia por el suyo. Ya veremos cuando interesa sacar la basura, de momento necesitan gas o de los hunos o de los otros.


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Esta es buena, salen por patas y se quedan sin lanzador

¿Signo de esperanza? Propagandistas rusos con lanzallamas Tos-1. 50 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, comienza el fuego de contra artillería ucraniano. 130 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, están corriendo por sus vidas.


----------



## Feriri88 (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es importante ya digo evacuar la poblacion civil y no dejar nada alli que el orco pueda aprovechar. En fin hay millones de desplazados internos, nada que no sepan.



Ah pero en las republiquetas aun tienen jóvenes?


----------



## Feriri88 (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta es buena, salen por patas y se quedan sin lanzador
> 
> ¿Signo de esperanza? Propagandistas rusos con lanzallamas Tos-1. 50 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, comienza el fuego de contra artillería ucraniano. 130 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, están corriendo por sus vidas.





todos representantes de las razas europeas


----------



## txusky_g (3 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> todos representantes de las razas europeas



Novorusos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Jun 2022)

Análisis técnico desde Austria, no sé si se ha puesto ya.


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> O rusos queriendo cobrar el seguro



En este caso puede ser provocado para cobrar el seguro

No sería sorprendente si se tratara de un esquema de fraude de seguros, ya que este centro de negocios parece no tener inquilinos y debe estar perdiendo una tonelada de dinero debido a las sanciones. 







Grand Setun Plaza - Offices in Moscow | Moscow - Building class B+ | www.rentnow.ru


Grand Setun Plaza | World's largest commercial real estate services and investment firm - CBRE




rentnow.ru


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Jun 2022)

Como rematar a una tripulación de un T72 orco.


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Jun 2022)

Emboscada a un camion con VDV en el oblast de Kherson. No quedó ni uno vivo.



Edito, no son VDV. Son milicianos de la RPL. Y al camion lo han reventado con un antitanque.


----------



## Nicors (3 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.
> 
> El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.
> 
> En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".



Lo que pasa es que Rusia ha utilizado esa triquiñuela más veces anteriormente, como el caso de eta, frap, mpaiac..., y esos independentistas ucranianos, yo no me los creo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2022)

Los problemas civiles en el donbas y en crimea son problemas creados por agentes del kremlin. 
Son como los problemas con el impacto ambiental con las infraestructuras del gas, solo existen si no es una infraestructura de una empresa Rusa. A la gente le da igual que hagan infrasestructuras gasistas, pero aparece dinero de moscu y entonces se monta un buen tinglado. Eso no tiene nada que ver con la sociedad consuetudinaria, la que esta sobre el terreno, eso tiene que ver con activistas a sueldo.

Signo de que esto es asi es que la poblacion de donbas y crimea vivian tranquilamente y sin dar la lata hasta que a putin se le ocurrio que tenia que montar un secesionismo express alli tras los sucesos de maidan; cuando esas regiones ademas votaron a favor de la independencia de Ucrania.

La doctrina de derechos humanos moderna no permite el secesionismo es estados soberanos que garantizan las libertades tipo bailar sardanas y aurreskus; que es el caso de ucrania y mas será cuando se tenga que meter en la UE que le exigiran respetar a sus minorias. No es una razon moderna decir ejque nosotros hablamos otro idioma o nuestros sentimientos, no lo es.

A Ucrania se le tiene que dar asistencia hasta expulsar al ultimo funcionario del gobierno ruso de ucrania. Que luego otorge estatus especial a X o B, es asunto interno de ucrania. Pero con el ogro cerca tonterías las justas.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.
> 
> El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.
> 
> En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Hoy es un día lleno de casualidades

Un gran vertedero está en llamas en #Norilsk . Parece que #Russia vuelve a celebrar el Día del Fuego hoy. 



*Ocurrió incendio de residuos domiciliarios en el relleno sanitario del Distrito Central*





Возгорание бытовых отходов произошло на полигоне Центрального района - Официальный сайт города Норильска


Возгорание бытовых отходов произошло на полигоне Центрального района.




www.norilsk-city.ru


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ya estarán localizados vía satélite para ser destruidos
> 
> Horda se prepara de nuevo para cruzar el Seversky Donets Testigos presenciales informan que los orcos están llevando un nuevo lote de pontones hacia Severodonetsk y Lysychansk. Hoy, otra columna de este tipo con pontones se registró en Molodogvardeisk alrededor de las 11:00.



alguien sabe que modelo son? 

Parece chatarra de hace 50 años, está claro que PP-2005 no son, parece algún PMP antiguo.


----------



## lowfour (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta es buena, salen por patas y se quedan sin lanzador
> 
> ¿Signo de esperanza? Propagandistas rusos con lanzallamas Tos-1. 50 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, comienza el fuego de contra artillería ucraniano. 130 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, están corriendo por sus vidas.



Que video más cojonudo, me ha dado buen rollo.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La DM22


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> alguien sabe que modelo son?
> 
> Parece chatarra de hace 50 años, está claro que PP-2005 no son, parece algún PMP antiguo.




Parece que son de la guerra fría, de los 70 mas o menos

*Pontoon-bridging column PMP (ПМП)*








Понтонно-мостовой парк ПМП (англ.версия) -pmp-enlish.html


----------



## UNKAS (3 Jun 2022)

Una carta de un orco desde el frente de Izium, sarcástico y muy resentido por la ineptitud de sus mandos que les ha llevado a una meterse en "una picadora de carne" al estilo de una famosa batalla de la IIWW.

No tienen palas para cavar trincheras, pero sí les ha llegado un cargamento con betún para las botas y papel higiénico. Bueno, Eso ya es otra cosa...

Según dice, los Wagner pasan de meterse en esas movidas, a la trituradora los mandan a ellos.


Russian 35th combined-arms army (Izyum) is destroyed by its own command • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski


¡DE NINGUNA MANERA, BLYAT! Parte 1

El 35º ejército de RF AF, luchando en los bosques cerca de Izyum. Me pidieron que transmitiera el mensaje de que, en términos generales, la tarea de destruir nuestras propias fuerzas fue completada con éxito por los mandos de nuestro ejército. El ejército casi ha desaparecido. Para celebrar este evento, el ejército recibió camiones KAMAZ cargados con betún y papel higiénico. El papel higiénico, después de haber viajado la mitad del camino bajo una lluvia torrencial en camiones con techos con goteras, por supuesto, se ha empapado por completo y sin secarse no es apto para su uso (la cuestión de colgar el papel higiénico a gran escala para que se seque se está resolviendo con el mando ahora mismo).

La tarea de destruir las propias tropas se hizo más fácil para el mando del 35º ejército por el hecho de que, en primer lugar, el ejército transferido desde el Lejano Oriente, sin los elementos que se le adjuntaron más tarde, inicialmente representaba un cuerpo incompleto con solo dos brigadas motorizadas completas, brigadas que formaban la principal fuerza de ataque, y en segundo lugar, las fuerzas se internaban en los bosques para luchar contra el enemigo, reproduciendo las condiciones de la picadora de carne del bosque de Hürtgen del otoño-invierno de 1944 en el frente occidental de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde los alemanes logró durante un tiempo contener con éxito el avance de los aliados utilizando solo unidades parcialmente preparadas para el combate, utilizando el terreno, puntos fuertes y un sistema de fuego que funcionaba bien, principalmente artillería.


El comando de nuestro ejército solo necesitaba asegurarse de que nuestras fuerzas no obtuvieran los medios necesarios para crear varias fortificaciones de campo y refugios. En condiciones forestales, cuando la mayor parte de los misiles y bombas enemigos explotan en la copa de los árboles rociando todo con metralla, esto en general resuelve la cuestión de destruir el personal y los vehículos blindados ligeros, la mitad de los cuales en este momento no son funcionales por razones técnicas, y otra mitad – por daños de dicha metralla.

El comando de nuestro ejército tuvo éxito con esta tarea. Desde herramientas para mecanización y construcción de fortificaciones, todo el ejército tenía alrededor de 20 cargas de trinchera capaces de aumentar un poco la velocidad de construcción de un punto fuerte a nivel de pelotón. No había suficientes palas BSL-110, faltaban picos por completo. La falta de palas para la construcción de al menos algún tipo de refugio se compensó comprando palas de toda la zona. Al mismo tiempo, los vehículos estacionados sin refugios para los cuales no había herramientas para sacarlos, fueron destruidos metódicamente por el enemigo.

Dado que el ejército no tenía voluntarios capaces de comprar y entregar rápidamente al menos algunos equipos de comunicación civil, las comunicaciones durante el período principal de las hostilidades se proporcionaron en la primera línea de formación de batalla, en el mejor de los casos, con teléfonos de campaña TA-57, pero en su mayor parte, por mensajeros.

Sin embargo, el enemigo, equipado con modernas herramientas de comunicación y utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados libremente y a gran escala, incluidos los drones comerciales, tuvo la oportunidad de asestar golpes sustanciales a nuestras tropas con el mínimo esfuerzo durante las hostilidades.

Por lo tanto, a principios de junio, el número de infantería lista para el combate en ciertos batallones del ejército llegó con éxito a 12-15 personas (brigada 64), el número combinado de brigadas motorizadas 38 y 64: menos de 100 de infantería verdaderamente lista para el combate en cada brigada.



Los PMC de Wagner y Redut se negaron a asaltar las posiciones enemigas en esta área, diciendo que no se les paga TANTO dinero.

Esta correspondencia recibida de un participante de la batalla de nuestro lado nos permite tener la respuesta correcta a la pregunta: "¿Con qué éxito puede el ejército ruso transferir y poner en combate las formaciones de armas combinadas en todo el país?"



La respuesta es: ¡DE NINGUNA MANERA, BLYAT!




Pelead con betún para zapatos y papel higiénico empapado.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> oKupación y limpieza étnica, porque se están ensañando con infraestructura civil, fábricas, etc. Si la gente no tiene trabajo ni casa pues se tienen que marchar forzosamente. Cómo se puede ser tan cínico y tan desgraciado.



Por eso mismo Rusia precisa ser reinventada desde cero.
Roma lo hizo con la todopoderosa y su archienemiga Cartago, borró la ciudad hasta sus cimientos y sembró sus tierras con sal para que no creciese ni la hierba.
Se puede hacer, ellos lo hicieron y fue tremendamente efectivo incluso hasta hace unos pocos años en que se descubrieron las antiguas ruinas de los famosos puertos militares circulares.

Este sistema tóxico y exportable de sociedad rusa debe desaparecer, es un peligro para la humanidad.


----------



## UNKAS (3 Jun 2022)

En Severodonetsk hay movida, está llegando la legión extranjera y voluntarios georgianos. Combates durísimos con Kadirovitas y mercenarios Wagner, que también se están llevando lo suyo.


----------



## ELVR (3 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> alguien sabe que modelo son?
> 
> Parece chatarra de hace 50 años, está claro que PP-2005 no son, parece algún PMP antiguo.



Sí que lo parecen, sí:


----------



## Nicors (3 Jun 2022)

Diez soldados rusos son buscados por el robo de electrodomésticos y ropa interior en la ciudad de Bucha


La Fiscalía General de Ucrania informó que, tras la liberación de los territorios de la región de Kiev, los invasores enviaron a sus familiares los bienes saqueados por correo desde Bielorrusia




www.infobae.com


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Sin confirmar
Finta ucraniana? parece que esta si ha salido bien
Mierda loca. Después de fingir abandonar la ciudad y dejar que los rusos conquisten hasta el 80 % de #Severodonetsk , las fuerzas pro- vuelven con fuerza y recuperan hasta la mitad de la ciudad y un pueblo cercano. La guerra urbana golpeará a esos aprox. 5.000 civiles duros que saludaron a los rusos.



Ucrania recuperó más del 20% de Severodonetsk. Rusia ahora controla menos de la mitad de la ciudad "El ejército ruso está muriendo como moscas en el centro regional; tienen pérdidas significativas tanto entre los asesinos como en el equipo", dijo Sergey Gaidai, jefe de la OVA


----------



## Tales. (3 Jun 2022)

Joder Rusia va de ridículo en ridículo.

Acabarán conquistando la ciudad pero se empantanarán días o semanas ahí y este podemos decir ya que va a ser el último empujón ruso, luego entre el desgaste y que llegan los HIMARS van a pasar cosas chulísimas en el frente.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ok, la ofensiva en popasna se encuentra estancada haciendo honor al hilo



Efectivamente, durante la reciente "superofensiva" orca hacia oeste desde Popasna, se estiraron, lo que aprovecharon los ucranianos para lanzar un ataque de flanco, esto hizo que cesaran los orcos su avance. Yo esperaba que este ataque ucraniano continuase, pero no, han sido muy inteligentes en seguir en sus golpes a daño seguro y retirada con bajas enemigas a posiciones más defendibles; de hecho los orcos han intentado asaltar Bakhmut, Soledar y Lysychansk sin éxito, con muchas pérdidas y han tenido que retirarse a trompicones.
Los ucranianos siguen haciendo de mosca cojonera y no sueltan la oreja del flanco orco. Evitan los ataque masivos tipo I GM con muertes y bajas irreemplazables que serían una catástrofe para los invadidos.


----------



## keylargof (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta es buena, salen por patas y se quedan sin lanzador
> 
> ¿Signo de esperanza? Propagandistas rusos con lanzallamas Tos-1. 50 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, comienza el fuego de contra artillería ucraniano. 130 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, están corriendo por sus vidas.



No me había nutrido nada tanto desde los palos del 1-O. Me subo el Everest en pelotas y me sobran calorías.


----------



## duncan (3 Jun 2022)

No se si ha puesto, otro petardazo en el puerto de Berdyansk:


----------



## Tales. (3 Jun 2022)

Que por cierto EEUU ha invertido el *0.22% *de su PIB para destruir el ejército ruso durante unas cuantas décadas, vaya negocio han encontrado en el Pentágono


----------



## keylargof (3 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Como rematar a una tripulación de un T72 orco.



Otra familia rusa que se queda sin lavadora. Esto es un drama


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Día 100 de mi guerra de 3 días. Kiev y Kharkiv siguen siendo ucranianos, más de 30,000 de mis soldados y la mayoría de mis generales están muertos, estoy apenas a 10 km de donde comencé en Donbass y apenas somos el segundo ejército más poderoso de Ucrania, nvm world. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.



Aparte de los 30.000 soldados rusos muertos, la unificación de Occidente, la expansión de la OTAN, el colapso de la economía y la humillación histórica en el escenario mundial, los primeros 100 días de la operación de dos semanas para capturar Kyiv transcurrieron según lo planeado, dice Putin.


----------



## keylargof (3 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Que por cierto EEUU ha invertido el *0.22% *de su PIB para destruir el ejército ruso durante unas cuantas décadas, vaya negocio han encontrado en el Pentágono



Los usanos no pueden creerse su suerte. Por 4 dólares y con los huevos tamaño planeta de los ucranianos están reventando al ejercito ruso para varias décadas. Y esta vez nadie les tacha de imperialistas o les critica (salvo los 3 tarados que ya conocemos)

Probando armas nuevas en guerra real, con apoyo global, destruyendo al ejercito y estamento político ruso. Todo a cambio de un 0.2% de su PIB, y encima con el compromiso de los miembros manginas OTAN de pagar lo que deben.

No se han visto en una igual en toda su historia. De hecho deberían hacer a Putin hijo predilecto, porque no ha habido ningún individuo que haya aportado tanto a los USA desde George Washington. 

Que le hagan una efigie en el monte Rushmore, no merece menos


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Día 100 de mi guerra de 3 días. Kiev y Kharkiv siguen siendo ucranianos, más de 30,000 de mis soldados y la mayoría de mis generales están muertos, estoy apenas a 10 km de donde comencé en Donbass y apenas somos el segundo ejército más poderoso de Ucrania, nvm world. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte de los 30.000 soldados rusos muertos, la unificación de Occidente, la expansión de la OTAN, el colapso de la economía y la humillación histórica en el escenario mundial, los primeros 100 días de la operación de dos semanas para capturar Kyiv transcurrieron según lo planeado, dice Putin.



Que es una guerra económica.

Está claro que no se entiende.

No pasa nada. Lo entenderemos este invierno, a la manera en la cual entendemos las cosas...

Ah. Y no. Las terrazas no están llenas. Que haya gente sentada no significa que estén consumiendo como antes.

Un par de rondas de cerveza y toda la tarde 6 personas ahí.

Quien haya pensado que "ejjta guerra la ganará nuestra OTAN como nuestro Real Madrid o nuestro Rafa Nadal" tendrán un despertar duro. Muy duro.

¡Ánimo! En Ucrania aceptan voluntarios.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Que es una guerra económica.
> 
> Está claro que no se entiende.
> 
> ...



Error, es una guerra para apropiarse de recursos del vecino, para que la cleptocracia siga manteniendo sus privilegios , yates y mansiones y el pueblo siga en la miseria viviendo en el pasado .
Los yacimientos de gas y petróleo del mar negro no tienen nada que ver, los recursos minerales como litio, hierro, tierras raras... tampoco y que haya tierra fértil y cosechas , tampoco


----------



## keylargof (3 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Que es una guerra económica.
> 
> Está claro que no se entiende.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los problemas civiles en el donbas y en crimea son problemas creados por agentes del kremlin.
> Son como los problemas con el impacto ambiental con las infraestructuras del gas, solo existen si no es una infraestructura de una empresa Rusa. A la gente le da igual que hagan infrasestructuras gasistas, pero aparece dinero de moscu y entonces se monta un buen tinglado. Eso no tiene nada que ver con la sociedad consuetudinaria, la que esta sobre el terreno, eso tiene que ver con activistas a sueldo.
> 
> Signo de que esto es asi es que la poblacion de donbas y crimea vivian tranquilamente y sin dar la lata hasta que a putin se le ocurrio que tenia que montar un secesionismo express alli tras los sucesos de maidan; cuando esas regiones ademas votaron a favor de la independencia de Ucrania.
> ...



Es propaganda, igual que lo es todo lo que dice Rusia. 

Ucrania ha montado el sentimiento nacional de la misma forma que lo hicieron las tierras españolas de ultramar o, más recientemente, Cataluña. Lo ha hecho "en contra de" y eso no es en ninguna forma justificable en sí mismo. 

Ninguna de las partes en el Donbass lo ha hecho bien. A la Timoshenko le grabaron la frase "Hay que ir allí y acabar con ellos, arrasarlos". Los pintas como angelitos, pero no se tragan mutuamente. Quizás se parecen mucho más de lo que quieres reconocer, porque te has vuelto selectivo a la realidad, que es tozuda. En 8 años ninguno le ha tendido la mano al otro. No se aguantan y menos ahora que han matado y arrasado ciudades y hay que poner un límite a lo que como español quieres apoyar. 

Quizás quieres una revancha completa, con UKR arrasando con cantidades enormes de bombas las ciudades hasta la frontera con Rusia, en donde veras a los autóctonos de muchas generaciones partir mientras miras lo que era una ciudad, ahora arrasada y al fondo ves un campo amarillo de girasoles con un cielo azul y te quedas mirándolo pensativamente ya que eso forma los colores de la bandera ucra y que es el principio de una nueva vida, con todo muy ucraniano, sin mancha de judios rusos. Despierta, por dios. 

La única manera de sobrevivir para Ucrania es quedarse con suficiente territorio y quedar dentro de la OTAN/UE. La pregunta no es si les gusta, sino si le gusta a Rusia quedarse con 3 ó 5 oblasts antes ucros con el resto en manos de occidente bajo su Pacto y armadísimos. Ucrania hará lo que les digamos. nosotros perdimos el Sahara por USA y ellos pueden perder el Donbass, por Rusia. 



> La doctrina de derechos humanos moderna no permite el secesionismo es estados soberanos que garantizan las libertades tipo bailar sardanas y aurreskus; que es el caso de ucrania y mas será cuando se tenga que meter en la UE que le exigiran respetar a sus minorias. No es una razon moderna decir ejque nosotros hablamos otro idioma o nuestros sentimientos, no lo es.
> 
> A Ucrania se le tiene que dar asistencia hasta expulsar al ultimo funcionario del gobierno ruso de ucrania. Que luego otorge estatus especial a X o B, es asunto interno de ucrania. Pero con el ogro cerca tonterías las justas.



Claro, claro, los donbasianos prorusos salieron a expulsar a los ucros por un quítame allá unos bailes.

La UE es anti-nacioncitas. Antes de entrar, hay que tener claro que estás sujetándolas. Por eso una independencia del Dombass era ahora o nunca. Y UKR les ha empujado a asociarse íntimamente con el Oso. Por esto decía antes que tienen mucha culpa los ucros de la sucesión de eventos. En ningún momento parecen haber entendido que los donbasianos prorusos también tenían que ser tomados en cuenta y lo aprovecharon para ucranizar desde el oeste del país. No es solo propaganda rusa, e intervencionismo, sino que hay una base previa, igual que nosotros propagandeamos también, influimos y armamos a UKR.

Yo creo que hay que proteger a las gentes del Donbass y a sus ciudades, tanto del Ogro 1, como del Ogro 2. 

Hay un precedente:









Kosovo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




"La soberanía de Kosovo como república fue proclamada por la mayor parte de los habitantes de origen étnico albanés. Sin embargo, la parte norte de Kosovo, habitada en su mayoría por la etnia serbia, es administrada autónomamente con la coordinación de la Asamblea Comunitaria de Kosovo y Metojia, un organismo creado en junio de 2008 con el apoyo de la República de Serbia y que no es reconocido por el autoproclamado gobierno kosovar."

Kosovo es un fracaso en tu idea de nacioncitas arrasadas, pero es mucho mejor, para las gentes de allí, que una guerra genocida. 

Fíjate en los antecedentes:

"El territorio de Kosovo es considerado por Serbia como la cuna histórica del pueblo serbio, aunque su población actual es predominantemente de origen albanés. Durante la existencia de la República Federativa Socialista de Yugoslavia, aunque pertenecía a la República Socialista de Serbia, gozó de una creciente autonomía y de una representación propia en las instituciones federales, como Provincia autónoma socialista de Kosovo. Esta autonomía fue suprimida en 1989 por el gobierno serbio de Slobodan Milošević, que asumió su representación en las instituciones federales. "

Adivina la versión serbia: Eran nosotros hasta que se infiltraron los albaneses. 

De los acuerdos de Minks:



> Firmados en plena guerra y con muertos diarios entre las filas ucranianas, los *Acuerdos de Minsk son rechazados por una mayoría de la población*, entre la que solo apoya su implementación un 12%. El intento del ex presidente Poroshenko de *descentralizar el Estado* y conceder la autonomía a las regiones prorrusas provocaron agrios debate en el Parlamento (Rada Suprema) y violentas protestas en las calles. Desde Moscú, que sostiene que Rusia solo era un país observador en la mesa de negociación, se justifica el apoyo financiero y militar a las milicias rusas en respuesta *al rearme del Ejército ucraniano por parte de Occidente.*





Lo que quiere Ucrania es ser una mini-Rusia. No quiere un estado descentralizado donde una región con mayoría rusa tenga autogobierno. Se puede contraargumentar que Rusia solo está liándola y que si no armara a las milicias sería más fácil, pero eso es como en la Guerra de Gila, donde el humorista dice "Pues no seas soldado" cuando el otro se queja de que por poco le dan un balazo.


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los usanos no pueden creerse su suerte. Por 4 dólares y con los huevos tamaño planeta de los ucranianos están reventando al ejercito ruso para varias décadas. Y esta vez nadie les tacha de imperialistas o les critica (salvo los 3 tarados que ya conocemos)
> 
> Probando armas nuevas en guerra real, con apoyo global, destruyendo al ejercito y estamento político ruso. Todo a cambio de un 0.2% de su PIB, y encima con el compromiso de los miembros manginas OTAN de pagar lo que deben.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, les han devuelto al primer plano internacional en plan Maverick.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

No digo que los ucranianos sean angelitos ni que hayan tratado con algodones a los rusoparlantes, digo, y estaremos de acuerdo en que:

1º Existen pueblos en el mundo que se llevan toda la vida matándose entre ellos por odios incardinados en la propia gente, esa gente es comprensible que no pueda convivir en el mismo Estado. Pero no es el caso de ucranianos y rusos, que han vivido hasta el 2014 en el mismo estado. Y de hecho siguen viviendo tranquilamente en toda ucrania y no vemos pogromos ni campos de concentracion de rusos.

Hay que entender que el conflicto secesionista del Donbass no es un problema CONSUETUDINARIO real; esas regiones votaron por la independencia de Ucrania. La gente no se preocupaba de esas cosas hasta que 4 gilipollas que putin rescato de alguna alcantarilla se puso a armar bronca y a disparar a quien les llevara la contraria

2º Que lo que cuenta para que se den las condiciones de que no es posible la secesión, es que se parta de esa condicion previa de estado de derecho que permite derechos y libertades ect. Y QUE ESE PRESUPUESTO SE DA EN LA UCRANIA DE 2014. Pero no se da el caso en la voladura de Yugoslavia, en donde la secesion parte de una situacion en donde no hay un estado de libertades; procesos constituyentes.

3º Si se acepta que un estado normal puede degenerar en un conflicto secesionista sangriento solo porque al KREMLIN LE DA LA PUTA GANA, porque lo del donbass igual que lo de osetia ect, existe porque les sale de los mismisimos al kremlin, pues estamos abonando el camino para que lo haga denuevo donde le salga de los cojones. En cataluña o en escocia o en texas.

4º ya digo, Ucrania debe respetar los derechos de los rusofonos y la guerra contra los terroristas del donbass tiene que hacerse siguiendo el maximo respeto por la peña del hardbass. Incluso si quiere puede darles la autonomia o la independencia. Pero de ningun modo se le puede exigir a ucrania que ceda en algo que esta en su y legitimo derecho de reclamar.




Cui Bono dijo:


> Es propaganda, igual que lo es todo lo que dice Rusia.
> 
> Ucrania ha montado el sentimiento nacional de la misma forma que lo hicieron las tierras españolas de ultramar o, más recientemente, Cataluña. Lo ha hecho "en contra de" y eso no es en ninguna forma justificable en sí mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No digo que los ucranianos sean angelitos ni que hayan tratado con algodones a los rusoparlantes, digo, y estaremos de acuerdo en que:
> 
> 1º Existen pueblos en el mundo que se llevan toda la vida matándose entre ellos por odios incardinados en la propia gente, esa gente es comprensible que no pueda convivir en el mismo Estado. Pero no es el caso de ucranianos y rusos, que han vivido hasta el 2014 en el mismo estado. Y de hecho siguen viviendo tranquilamente en toda ucrania y no vemos pogromos ni campos de concentracion de rusos.
> 
> Hay que entender que el conflicto secesionista del Donbass no es un problema CONSUETUDINARIO real; esas regiones votaron por la independencia de Ucrania. La gente no se preocupaba de esas cosas hasta que 4 gilipollas que putin rescato de alguna alcantarilla se puso a armar bronca.



Votar, esa cosa que se hace en todas partes, como Osetia del Sur, Agjacia oo.. jatetú.. el Donbass. 

No se.. unos votan y mola y otros son "4 gilipollas de alguna alcantarilla".

No veo que ninguno de tus argumentos no deba tener reflejo en la contraparte y por ello la guerra sigue, pero hay que darle un resquicio a la paz e ir preparando a los ucros para la posibilidad de que no les vamos a dejar arrasar 'porque es que son orcos'. 

Mira ésto:


No sabemos quienes son, pero ya los tachan de 'orcos', 'cerdos', etc.. Pudieran ser gentes de etnia rusa, padres de familia, que jamás tuvieron problemas en estar en un lado o en otro hasta que empezó un conflicto que es obvio que se enraiza en una realidad ucraniana multicultural que los dos bloques tratan de modelar. 

¿Deben ser expulsados de su tierra? ¿Seguro que las propuestas ucras han sido razonables? ¿Y si te lo hacen a tí? Imagina que tu situación socioeconómica cambia por unos vecinos que en un 88% están furiosos ante la idea de que seas una provincia autónoma dentro de UKR.

Y está todo permeado. hay ucras a cascoporro en ciudades rusas fronterizas. ¿Centrifugamos a unos y centripetamos a otros? ¿Seguro que no hay otras soluciones? 




> 2º Que lo que cuenta para que se den las condiciones de que no es posible la secesión, es que se parta de esa condicion previa de estado de derecho que permite derechos y libertades ect. Y QUE ESE PRESUPUESTO SE DA EN LA UCRANIA DE 2014. Pero no se da el caso en la voladura de Yugoslavia, en donde la secesion parte de una situacion en donde no hay un estado de libertades; procesos constituyentes.
> 
> 3º Si se acepta que un estado normal puede degenerar en un conflicto secesionista sangriento solo porque al KREMLIN LE DA LA PUTA GANA, pues estamos abonando el camino para que lo haga denuevo donde le salga de los cojones.
> 
> 4º ya digo, Ucrania debe respetar los derechos de los rusofonos y la guerra contra los terroristas del donbass tiene que hacerse siguiendo el maximo respeto por la peña del hardbass. Incluso si quiere puede darles la autonomia o la independencia. Pero de ningun modo se le puede exigir a ucrania que ceda en algo que esta en su y legitimo derecho de reclamar.



Pero dame fechas. ¿En 1991 UKR es secesionable y en 2014 Donbass no? ¿Con referéndum? Y tras el referendum ya son hechos firmes pero se renuncia a permitir una nueva partición interna. 

Esto me recuerda a cuando a los cataindepes se les planteaba Tabarnia (la secesión de Tarragona y Barcelona) y decían que eso no. Y ya de los Paisos Catalanes (colonización cultural y anexión política del entorno) ni hablamos.. 

La secesión de Kosovo era ilegal, pero se iban a masacrar sí o sí. Se protegió a la mayoría que históricamente eran aliens. Recuérdalo cuando empieces a ver gentes en tu entorno que no son pura-cepa, que si tensas, pierdes. UKR ha tensado, espero que manu militari pueda crear un país artificiosamente modelado (si nos remontamos un par de siglos), pero si no lo consigue, tampoco pasa nada. Más se perdió con Portugal. 

(3) Dos no se pelean si uno no quiere, eso está claro. Es solo fijar el evento que realmente inicia todo (golpe + referendum en UKR). Si aceptas ese referendum que confirma el golpe, el otro referendum, el de secesión, también cuenta, porque es lo mismo: rotura del estado de derecho + decisión por urnas. 

(4) Les puedes exigir lo que quieras, son completamente dependientes de Occidente. Puede que se hayan sentado ya a negociar, sin Zelenski. Puede que Jarkov y Jerson se liberen y se ceda en Lugansk y Donestk. Puede que Rusia se haya rendido ya y que ganen los autóctonos, hartos de guerra.


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Hace unos dias se difundía este video de un francotirador ruso




Este es el protagonista, siempre saludaba


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

A ver @Cui Bono, esto ya es entrar en código fuente, pero tal como lo veo los Estados son básicamente los tronos de Satanás. Ya advierte Dios en el antiguo testamento al pueblo de Israel que tener Rey solo les va a traer yugo que no hagan el parguela, pero ok hay Estados y Heztados.
Ahora como digo el panorama con los Estados es en general bastante sombrío y cuando tienes a uno que no te mete en un campo de concentracion por tus ideas o etnia o porque eres burges pues ya puede estar el mundo contento y pensar que estan en el top de a lo que se puede aspirar antes de que la Jerusalem Celeste descienda a la tierra.

Los estados son como mafias, no tienen nada que ver con la gente, pero cuando una mafia respeta a la peña, ya esta, Dad al cesar lo que es del cesar. Ahora cuando aparece una nueva mafia que trata de sobreponerse a la anterior con ideas DIABOLICAS (de dividir), entonces eso es promocionar a una mafia peor que la anterior, porque la anterior no divide. Una mafia de esa indole no mejora la situacion sino que empeora, pues conduce inmediatamente a la confrontacion organizada. Y como tal la anterior mafia esta ligitimada a oponerse a la mafia diabolicam incluso por la fuerza si la otra la emplea y hace el bien al luchar contra ella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

Ya te digo que la regla de oro es que si un estado parte de una situacion en la que se respetan los derechos de las minorias, cosa que pasa en la ucrania de 2014, entonces las reivindicaciones armadas secesionistas se combaten y es normal apoyar a quien combate contra una banda de tarados que traen ruina. VAmos ya sabes las bellisimas personas aka wardlors que se han enseñoreado del harbass.

Si tu me dices que en Kosovo o en RATICULIN GAMNA resulta que se respetaban los derechos de los follacabras, pues chico te dare la razon de que estubo mal hacerles el pañum a los serbios.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Votar, esa cosa que se hace en todas partes, como Osetia del Sur, Agjacia oo.. jatetú.. el Donbass.
> 
> No se.. unos votan y mola y otros son "4 gilipollas de alguna alcantarilla".
> 
> ...


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Un helicóptero ruso consigue apagar un incendio sumergiéndose en las aguas del Dnipro


----------



## kenny220 (4 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un helicóptero ruso consigue apagar un incendio sumergiéndose en las aguas del Dnipro



Helo fijo discontinuo, ahora vuela, ahora flota, ahora se sumerje


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

hajaja los doritos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (4 Jun 2022)

Despues de 100 dias de guerra la invasion rusa se reduce a una baldosa de 4 aldeas


Putin ha derrotado a los globalistas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alas97 (4 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuidado ,aparentemente el órdago nuclear siempre lo ponen en la mesa, serán capaces de usar ese tipo de armas?
> Putin no es mas que un hijo del sistema que han creado ,aunque desaparezca ,habrá otro que lo reemplace
> Si ven peligrar su sistema, este desaparece y que además ellos desaparecerán con el, creo que son capaces de mandar toda la humanidad al desastre, el botón nuclear depende de tres y puede que haya alguno con cordura, pero viendo esto:
> 
> Vicepresidente del #Russian Consejo de Seguridad Dmitry #Medvedev : "Esto es algo que ya sucedió. Hay diferentes formas de verlo, pero podemos suponer que los 'jinetes del Apocalipsis' están en camino y toda esperanza está en el Señor Dios, el Todopoderoso".



Nadie va a tirar nada, hasta el gordo punki de corea del norte es parte de la farsa.

después de la segunda guerra mundial los de siempre decidieron compartir los conocimientos con los posibles contendientes sabiendo lo que se jugaban, desde los motores a reacción de los pocos cazas alemanes hasta la bomba atómica vía rosenberg.

todo lo demás fue circo para llegar a donde estamos, mucho estirar la cuerda y nunca se rompió.

hoy en día el único que dicen que estaría dispuesto a utilizarla serían los israelíes y ni me lo creo tampoco.

aquí todo el mundo baila al son de la pasta, pero quienes pagan el pato son los de a pie que tendrán que tragar con todo lo que venga después de esto.

los que agitan banderitas son los que van a tener una gran decepción cuando todo esto termine, los demás seguiremos igual.

El Teatro.

Los medios rusos dicen que Macron pasó 100 horas hablando por teléfono con Putin. Mienten todo el tiempo, pero me gustaría escuchar una negación de Elysée en este caso. De ser cierto, Macron obtendrá lugares especiales tanto en los libros de historia como en el Libro Guinness



Premio a la mejor actuación.



Lo que nos vamos a comer cuando caiga el telón de la obra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No me había nutrido nada tanto desde los palos del 1-O. Me subo el Everest en pelotas y me sobran calorías.



si ese TOS explota puede volar un batallon entero...


----------



## txusky_g (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (4 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>




Puede ser, hay ruido sobre los orcos que tras acabarse su rotación cuando les dicen de volver a Ucrania se niegan. Están ya cansados de recibir tantas flores, besos y abrazos. El pueblo ruso, sacrificios, ya tal. Follaputines' stories made in Burbuja.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya te digo que la regla de oro es que si un estado parte de una situacion en la que se respetan los derechos de las minorias, cosa que pasa en la ucrania de 2014, entonces las reivindicaciones armadas secesionistas se combaten y es normal apoyar a quien combate contra una banda de tarados que traen ruina. VAmos ya sabes las bellisimas personas aka wardlors que se han enseñoreado del harbass.
> 
> Si tu me dices que en Kosovo o en RATICULIN GAMNA resulta que se respetaban los derechos de los follacabras, pues chico te dare la razon de que estubo mal hacerles el pañum a los serbios.



Todo ese proceso de 2014 estaba muerto ya, antes de nacer. 

(Poroshenko + UE + Acuerdos Minsk + Autonomía Donbass) VS (Zelenski + USA + Guerra Proxy)

Los ukros votaron guerra, mayoritariamente (88%) y pusieron a Zelenski. No iban a respetar a los rusófonos, votaron eso.

El respeto a las minorías no existe ni en Ucrania, ni en Rusia. Las minorías son algo desmilitarizado y que no moleste, para ambos paises es así. Rusia vs Ucrania no es más que un caso más gordo que Ucrania vs Donbass, como cuando agrandas la foto en Photoshop o GIMP, obtienes lo mismo, pero me insistes en que la foto es distinta cuando la agrandas. 

Fue una putada lo que le hicimos a los serbios, pero peor fue lo que se hicieron a sí mismos, importar durante lustros trabajadores sin darse cuenta de que son también personas y peor aún hubiera sido dejarles genocidar. A veces las pelis se embrollan tanto que no puede haber un final feliz.


----------



## Casino (4 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Todo ese proceso de 2014 estaba muerto ya, antes de nacer.
> 
> (Poroshenko + UE + Acuerdos Minsk + Autonomía Donbass) VS (Zelenski + USA + Guerra Proxy)
> 
> ...




No. Rusia y Ucrania son entes independientes. Donbass dependía de Ucrania.

A los serbios había que haberles dejado gestionar su problema de Kosovo como les hubiera salido de los mismísimos. 
Lo del respeto a las minorías tendrá que acabar desapareciendo, o las minorías nos harán desaparecer. 
Con eso que dice, si en Badalona los marroquíes superan en número a los autóctonos, pues que se marquen un Donbass o un Kosovo con apoyo francés. 
Dígame que la foto es distinta.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No. Rusia y Ucrania son entes independientes. Donbass dependía de Ucrania.
> 
> A los serbios había que haberles dejado gestionar su problema de Kosovo como les hubiera salido de los mismísimos.
> Lo del respeto a las minorías tendrá que acabar desapareciendo, o las minorías nos harán desaparecer.
> ...



"Donbass dependía de Ucrania" ¿Qué foto (época) es diferente? Es que el asunto de las provincias es muy maleable. 

Ni moralmente, ni administrativamente puedes hacer al Donbass ucranizable. Si te remontas a 1991, los rusos se remontarán a 1945 y luego al siglo XVIII. 

Si en Badalona votan escolarización en árabe opcional, te la tragas o lo combates, pero no podrás decir que la culpa es de ellos (genocidio o deportación) sin tirar por tierra la ética de la que presumes.La identidad cultural 'buena' no puede ser la excusa para combatir la identidad cultural 'mala' porque ese juego también lo saben jugar los otros.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Jun 2022)

A ver segun estos planteamientos Rusia dice defender la minoria prorusa en ucrania y ucrania en si mismo es una minoria dentro de rusia, atacada por esta ultima.

Putin ha de decidido morir con las botas puestas despues del cancer para dejar un legado megalomano de un imperio ruso con reminiscencias imperialistas.

los problemas son cuando los estados no son democraticos, tipo Rusia, la china… imponem por la fuerza bruta lo que tienen que ser o pensar los demas con chantajes nucleares, cuando se acaba la disuasión y empieza la amenaza.

espanya es una democracia bastante imperfecta, ante una minoria catalana decidio utilizar las porras porque creia firmemente que un referendum es una cosa ilegal. los catalanes debemos estar agradecidos porque no nos han metido los tanques en catalunya.

la pregunta es? Catalunya es rusia y espanya el donabas, o espanya es rusia y catalunya es el donbas? Serbia era espanya y kosobo catalunya?

catalunya es una minoria dentro de espanya, como ucrania dentro de rusia, el donbas seria Tabarnia? Las reivindicaciones como se afrontan con armas y porras o con votos y mesas de dialogos?

nada es lo que parece, un democrata no deberia nunca justificar la violecia se cual sea y venga de donde venga, ni las mentiras de irak. copiadas hoy en dia por los Rusos,ni el dinero oscuro que inundan las democracias que vienen de estados autoritarios, ni el dumping laboral del 3 mundo. Si las democracias fueran mas plenas no habria dilemas morales sobre como se debe actuar, el problema es que la democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas para regir el mundo.

vivir en un mundo de contradicciones es maravilloso hasta que decides utilizar la violencia para cambiar la realidad¡

esto en el fondo es una guerra por la hegemonia del control del sitema politico del mundo, esta claro que entre el autoritarismo ruso y el liberalismo social de occidente ganara occidente, pero despues vendra la final con china donde sera una confrontacion entre un sistema tecnocrata autoritario y el falsoliberalismo falsosocial con contradicciones de occidente.
vayan tomando posiciones!


----------



## Trilerotrolero (4 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No digo que los ucranianos sean angelitos ni que hayan tratado con algodones a los rusoparlantes, digo, y estaremos de acuerdo en que:
> 
> 1º Existen pueblos en el mundo que se llevan toda la vida matándose entre ellos por odios incardinados en la propia gente, esa gente es comprensible que no pueda convivir en el mismo Estado. Pero no es el caso de ucranianos y rusos, que han vivido hasta el 2014 en el mismo estado. Y de hecho siguen viviendo tranquilamente en toda ucrania y no vemos pogromos ni campos de concentracion de rusos.
> 
> ...



Impecable reflexión


----------



## Casino (4 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> "Donbass dependía de Ucrania" ¿Qué foto (época) es diferente? Es que el asunto de las provincias es muy maleable.
> 
> Ni moralmente, ni administrativamente puedes hacer al Donbass ucranizable. Si te remontas a 1991, los rusos se remontarán a 1945 y luego al siglo XVIII.
> 
> Si en Badalona votan escolarización en árabe opcional, te la tragas o lo combates, pero no podrás decir que la culpa es de ellos (genocidio o deportación) sin tirar por tierra la ética de la que presumes.La identidad cultural 'buena' no puede ser la excusa para combatir la identidad cultural 'mala' porque ese juego también lo saben jugar los otros.



Cuando llegue al principio encontrará la Rus de Kiev y volveremos a hablar de los rutenos y la casta de escandinavos que impuso a los eslavos algo parecido a un orden centralizado.

Donbass y Crimea van a acabar siendo ucranizadas. Va a ser más sencillo ahora que antes, los orcos han movilizado a los hombres y el clareo será más sencillo, muchos de ellos habrán sido carne de cañón en los frentes, a los viejos que no quieran irse les quedarán tres telediarios. 

El derecho internacional es algo que los que tienen la fuerza se saltan a la torera. Y yo no presumo de ninguna ética, si dependiera de mí tendríamos poco buenismo y menos corrección política. 


Saludos.


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Otra casualidad
En Tyumen, el depósito de automóviles de la Duma regional está en llamas


*poderoso incendio en el centro de Tyumen, cerca del centro de detención preventiva.*

El edificio administrativo en Yalutorovskaya, 33 en Tyumen continúa ardiendo. Recuerde que desde la mañana del 4 de junio, los residentes de Tyumen han estado observando nubes de humo negro detrás del centro comercial Voyage Gallery . El humo es visible desde lejos y se extiende por todo el centro de la ciudad.









С места эвакуировали 30 машин и ликвидировали пожар — хроника мощного возгорания в центре Тюмени у СИЗО


Черный дым был заметен по всему центру города и не только




72.ru






Creo que este es de hace unos días
Un residente de #Komsomolsk -on-Amur prendió fuego a un edificio de la Guardia Nacional de #Russia , informa Komcity News.



Tiene fecha de ayer




__





komсity.ru новости






www.komcity.ru








Hubo un incendio en el edificio de la Guardia Rusa en Pionerskaya esta noche. Según testigos presenciales, un hombre desconocido entró en el vestíbulo con un bote de gasolina, derramó líquido inflamable y le prendió fuego, tras lo cual huyó hacia el Amur. Se hinchó considerablemente. Los bomberos tuvieron que extinguir la entrada en llamas del edificio. Inicialmente, nadie resultó herido. Están buscando al pirómano. Mira el video en nuestro canal de Telegram .


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Todavía queda algún puente entre SDonetsk y Lysichansk


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Todavía queda algún puente entre SDonetsk y Lysichansk


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Avión ruso consigue llegar a la base después de llevarse un pepinazo...


----------



## Ricardiano (4 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.
> 
> El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.
> 
> En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".



No has entendido mi mensaje anterior. Yo no hablo de cuestiones morales. El mensaje al mundo lo lanza occidente no ucrania. El mensaje llega alto y claro a aquellos, Rusia incluida, que llegarón a creer que occidente, o si lo prefiere usted USA, estaban en un estado tan avanzado de decadencia que se podían saltar como quisieran las convenciones creadas a partir de las pésimas experiencias de la primera mitad del siglo XX.

El mensaje es para Rusia, pero también para China. Y para cualquier otro que crea llegado el momento puede ir imponiendo haciendo lo que le salga de los huevos en base a cualquier excusa peregrina. 

Si Rusia, ha invadido Ucrania es porque ya metio el pie en su momento y vio que el agua no quemaba. 2014. Esto lo entendió como cualquier hijo de vecino. Occidente no ha pasado de una pataleta. Ergo puedo hacer lo que me dé la gana porque esto decrepitos no moverán un dedo. 

Si recordáis antes del inicio de la guerra, cuando Rusia desplegaba decenas de miles de soldados por toda la frontera, Putin a través de todos sus voceros (como el supercoronel estratega) hablaban de un cambio geopolítico del poder. Ya USA y occidente no pintaban nada, y cortaban el bacalo China y Rusia. Que de eso iba todo. 

En el principo de la guerra, los primeros días cuando aquello parecía un paseo militar, ya se comenzaban a agitar un montón de conflictos por medio mundo. El mensaje que había llegado es que occidente ni reaccionaba ante un invasión de un país europeo. Como para preocuparse por otros lugares.

Por eso lo que está haciendo occidente es un mensaje. No es una cuestión moral. Es un ejemplo para navegantes. Por eso Rusia va a salir de cada centímetro de territorio ucraniano. Por eso la economía rusa va a ser castigada como nunca antes se ha visto. Y por eso, se busca una caída del régimen putiniano. 

Ya no se habla de Taiwan como cuando se inicio la invasión. Ya todo el mundo está mucho más sosegado. Barbas del vecino cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar.


Pues eso. La moral o la ética no sé por donde va.


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos en su éxtasis paranoico, sus argumentos cada día son mas sorprendentes

La televisión estatal rusa ahora está aterrorizando a los ciudadanos con una teoría de la conspiración de que Alemania y Japón ⁠ —incitados por los EE. UU ⁠ — se están preparando para atacar a Rusia, porque la agresión está en sus genes.


----------



## keylargof (4 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos en su éxtasis paranoico, sus argumentos cada día son mas sorprendentes
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa ahora está aterrorizando a los ciudadanos con una teoría de la conspiración de que Alemania y Japón ⁠ —incitados por los EE. UU ⁠ — se están preparando para atacar a Rusia, porque la agresión está en sus genes.



Como corre la farlopa en "el chiringuito de nukones"


----------



## keylargof (4 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No has entendido mi mensaje anterior. Yo no hablo de cuestiones morales. El mensaje al mundo lo lanza occidente no ucrania. El mensaje llega alto y claro a aquellos, Rusia incluida, que llegarón a creer que occidente, o si lo prefiere usted USA, estaban en un estado tan avanzado de decadencia que se podían saltar como quisieran las convenciones creadas a partir de las pésimas experiencias de la primera mitad del siglo XX.
> 
> El mensaje es para Rusia, pero también para China. Y para cualquier otro que crea llegado el momento puede ir imponiendo haciendo lo que le salga de los huevos en base a cualquier excusa peregrina.
> 
> ...



Muy buen análisis. Añado una reflexión mía. Mi padre, que en paz descanse, era militar de alta graduación y los últimos años de su carrera tuvo un par de destinos OTAN. 

Me contaba que los oficiales usanos sabían que la criminal invasión de Iraq había dañado su imagen de forma irreparable al menos por unas décadas, y decían que les habían hecho el trabajo de marketing a Rusia y China, que llevan años ya con la machacona propaganda de que Occidente está en declive y que ellos son ahora el polo de referencia.

Se ha caido con todo el equipo Putin con esta invasión. Obviamente USA va a usar hasta la última gota del conflicto para reforzar su imagen. En Europa ya se ha disparado, incluso en los países más antiamericanos.

Esto que digo ahora es sólo una suposición mía, pero dudo mucho que los chinos estén muy contentos con la que ha liado el pasado del bótox.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Jun 2022)

Justo ahora, el Monasterio de Todos los Santos de madera de Svyatogorsk Lavra del Patriarcado de Moscú está en llamas. Otro crimen de los bárbaros rusos, para quienes no hay nada sagrado


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

#Severodonetsk - Una entrevista con #Australian y #Georgian de habla inglesa que son miembros de la Legión Extranjera #Ukraine mientras se preparan para la batalla en Severodonetsk. Hablan con un reportero antes de dirigirse a la batalla como parte de la contraofensiva #UAF en la ciudad.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

Los vehículos enemigos estaban en llamas, ardiendo por el Batallón de Voluntarios de los Cárpatos Sich.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (4 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>





Dr Polux dijo:


>



Los orcos y analistas alineados dan por hecho que se va a producir una bolsa, si algo ha quedado claro en esta guerra es que nadie queda atrapado en las bolsas.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

Sistemas anti dron


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

Hay que distinguir entre la gente y la accion geopolitica atraves de agentes sociales.
Hay dos osetias; una esta en rusia, nunca ha habido jaleo separatista ni terrorismo.
Luego está la de Georgia; follones sin descanso hasta que sirve de pretexto a la entrada del ejercito ruso.
Cual es la explicación? a la mayoría de la gente no le preocupan los asuntos del estado, pero si viene un HDLGP de la KGB o FSB te pueden montar una falla de cuidado entregando billetes y armas y promocionando al peor lumpen del lugar.

En ucrania pasa lo mismo, eso de que los ucranianos votaron guerra al votar a zelensky no es cierto, la gente no se enfada mucho en realidad por estas cosas, la gente acepta que han ganado la psoe, la ruina otra vez e ya. ¿has visto una revolucion porque a la peña le han encerrado en casa durante meses a que no? La gente suda de todo, no van a sudar de que haya un comico por-eu en la presidencia vamos hombre. A la gente solo se le ocurre que las ofensas son tan graves como para pillar armas cuando esta rusia de por medio.

Entonces los rusos no votaron guerra cuando desmantelaron el arsenal nuclear ucraniano?

Es todo artificial de arriba abajo, si tu dices, bueno esta bien pueden llegar 4 agentes del kremlin a desestabilizar una nacion y en el momento en que tambien envien 4 contenedores de armas hay que darles lo que quieren, pues entonces mal va a estar el mundo y en general las regiones que pueden tener reivindicaciones nacionalistas por tener rh- y tal. Eso es entregar regiones que estan bien a warlords de mierda, porque un agente tipo Daniel Stulin a apretado precioso palique y soltado billetes aqui y alla.

Ese tipo de movimientos son ilegales, porque violan las leyes politicas que se han dado, y por tanto criminales, y el crimen debe perseguirse. Ahora ya digo, si ucrania entiende operativo conceder a o b al donbas esta bien, pero la ayuda a ucrania no puede parar si decide integrar politicamente esos territorios.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Todo ese proceso de 2014 estaba muerto ya, antes de nacer.
> 
> (Poroshenko + UE + Acuerdos Minsk + Autonomía Donbass) VS (Zelenski + USA + Guerra Proxy)
> 
> ...


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos en su éxtasis paranoico, sus argumentos cada día son mas sorprendentes
> 
> La televisión estatal rusa ahora está aterrorizando a los ciudadanos con una teoría de la conspiración de que Alemania y Japón ⁠ —incitados por los EE. UU ⁠ — se están preparando para atacar a Rusia, porque la agresión está en sus genes.



pero si precisamente japon y alemania no tienen ejércitos porque fueron derrotados hace 80 años de forma contundente

esta gente qué fuma?

es más, si no fuera por putin, seguirían sin ejército, pero ahora... ahora van a armarse ante la amenaza rusa que todos hemos visto en ucrania
gol en propia puerta


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

*Expertos militares de EEUU aseguran que Rusia no tiene efectivos ni equipo para avanzar

Rusia están volando puentes en la guerra en Ucrania para evitar que Ucrania traiga refuerzos militares a Severodonetsk*

Es poco probable que *Rusia* pueda "acelerar" la "operación militar especial" en la *guerra en Ucrania*, a pesar de sus afirmaciones. Así lo explicó el_ think tank_ estadounidense Institute for the Study of War, citado por el _Kiev Independent_ . Contrariamente a las afirmaciones del ministro de Defensa ruso, *Sergei Shoigu*, sobre la intensificación de la *guerra en Ucrania*, es poco probable que *Rusia* tenga los efectivos y el equipo para avanzar más allá de Lugansk, se explica.

También informaron de que los delegados rusos en el este de *Ucrania* tenían "unidades de primera línea que no estaban suficientemente preparadas con suministros médicos", lo que provocó una baja moral y la negativa de algunas tropas a regresar a la línea del frente.










Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Expertos militares de EEUU aseguran que Rusia no tiene efectivos ni equipo para avanzar


14 millones de personas han abandonado sus hogares debido a la guerra en Ucrania Casi 14 millones de ucranianos se vieron obligados a huir de sus hoga




www.elmundo.es


----------



## elena francis (4 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> A ver segun estos planteamientos Rusia dice defender la minoria prorusa en ucrania y ucrania en si mismo es una minoria dentro de rusia, atacada por esta ultima.
> 
> Putin ha de decidido morir con las botas puestas despues del cancer para dejar un legado megalomano de un imperio ruso con reminiscencias imperialistas.
> 
> ...



No se pueden establecer paralelismos. Es hacer trampas. Cataluña es España y los catalanes son españoles. Si no les gusta pueden emigrar a Francia o a donde quieran, pero el territorio es España. Es bien fácil. Y todo el tema del independentismo es la excusa de una élite corrupta para mantenerse en el poder a cualquier precio, incluyendo verter la sangre de inocentes. Ahora están saliendo las alianzas que el mocho y sus hamijos querían tener con Rusia.

Merecen ser juzgados todos ellos otra vez por traición.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

Informes de las fuerzas de Wagner cerca de Lyman que se niegan a luchar debido a que no quieren cruzar el río SD fuertemente defendido.


----------



## elena francis (4 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Informes de las fuerzas de Wagner cerca de Lyman que se niegan a luchar debido a que no quieren cruzar el río SD fuertemente defendido.



Me gustaría ver huir a los rusos a la carrera...


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Avión ruso consigue llegar a la base después de llevarse un pepinazo...



El panel de titanio que pusieron entre los motores del Su-25 por la experiencia en Afganistan con los Stinger sirve para algo al final


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

igual hay que repetir la jugada, davai davai!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos desatados y en cortocircuito por la expulsión de Rusia de las competiciones internacionales. 
Les queda la alternativa de jugar la copa Putin


"Quiero que el equipo nacional de Ucrania arda en el infierno"




Con Z de Zueño


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

"Los rusos están lanzando todas sus reservas a Sieverodonetsk; ahora este es su objetivo principal".


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jun 2022)

OJo con este dato

Los números reales que se han calculado apuntan hacia ~42k muertos #Russian de tropas desde hace aproximadamente una semana, pero el Ministerio de Defensa de la UA prefiere ser conservador.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

Opino que son cifras conservadoras también, no es posible clavar en el terreno a un ejercito en invasión en un frente de casi 1000km sin causarles un daño sustancial. No solo eso sino hacerlos retroceder en kiev y jarkov.

Y los quedan hay que rotarlos.

Rusia esta en una situacion de guerra a escala de sus posibilidades belicas; no es una operacion menor.



Dr Polux dijo:


> OJo con este dato
> 
> Los números reales que se han calculado apuntan hacia ~42k muertos #Russian de tropas desde hace aproximadamente una semana, pero el Ministerio de Defensa de la UA prefiere ser conservador.


----------



## Casino (4 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Hay otras dos carreteras al norte. No veo el embolsamiento. Sí veo una picadora aprovechando la altura de Lisichansk para machacar todo lo que metan los orcos en Severodonetsk.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Y con los chips de las lavadoras saqueadas ahora tendrán tecnología múltiple dependiendo de la marca del aparato

*Los investigadores encontraron tecnología estadounidense en armas rusas*






_Una computadora a bordo de un misil de crucero ruso Kh-101. Los investigadores fueron invitados por el servicio de seguridad ucraniano para analizar de forma independiente equipos rusos avanzados / Crédito de la foto: The New York Times, Conflict Armament Research_
*La fuerte dependencia rusa de componentes importados podría ser una vulnerabilidad que obligue al agresor a detener la guerra*
El servicio de seguridad ucraniano invitó a expertos a analizar de forma independiente la avanzada tecnología militar rusa utilizada contra los ucranianos. Lo que encontraron es que casi todo incluía piezas de empresas con sede en Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea: microchips, placas de circuitos, motores, antenas y otros equipos, según consta en el artículo publicado por el New York Times .
"Los sistemas avanzados de armas y comunicaciones rusos se han construido alrededor de chips occidentales", dijo Damien Spleeters, uno de los investigadores de Conflict Armament Research, que identifica y rastrea armas y municiones. Rusia trata de ocultar el hecho de que su industria de defensa depende tanto de las importaciones.

Al trabajar con equipos rusos incautados en Ucrania, su equipo de investigación descubrió que alguien se metió con los microchips en un esfuerzo por ocultar su origen: las marcas de fabricación se borraron parcialmente.
"Fue borrado cuidadosamente, tal vez con una herramienta para quitar solo una línea de marcas", dijo Damien Spleeters. "Alguien sabía exactamente lo que estaba haciendo". No estaba seguro de quién había alterado las marcas o cuándo se enviaron los chips a Rusia, aunque dijo que el intento de enmascarar su origen fue intencional.

Estos componentes electrónicos fueron encontrados en radios rusas. Los investigadores lograron establecer que los chips tienen origen estadounidense.




Una placa de circuito impreso de una computadora interna de un misil de crucero recopilada por Conflict Armament Research durante su investigación. / Crédito de la foto: The New York Times, Conflict Armament Research
El equipo de Conflict Armament Research también diseccionó los restos de tres UAV rusos diferentes: un "Orlan-10", un "Tachyon" y un modelo previamente desconocido que los funcionarios ucranianos llamaron "Kartograf". En el interior encontraron piezas importadas de empresas con sede en Estados Unidos, Suiza, Japón, China, Alemania, Holanda, Corea del Sur, Suecia y Taiwán.




Un investigador desoldó un componente de un dron de vigilancia ruso recogido por funcionarios de seguridad que trabajaban en Ucrania el mes pasado. / Crédito de la foto: The New York Times, Conflict Armament Research
Pero este "suministro incesante" de décadas de antigüedad de tecnología extranjera, especialmente occidental, ahora podría ayudar a detener la guerra en Ucrania.

Las fuentes del periódico dijeron que Rusia ha tenido dificultades para obtener microchips para sus municiones guiadas de precisión debido a las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea. Los controles de exportación también han causado escasez de piezas para las fábricas de tanques rusas. Como informó Defense Express, esto ya ha hecho que el único fabricante de tanques ruso, UralVagonZavod, abandone la producción de los modernos tanques T-14 "Armata" y T-90 .




T-14 "Armata" ahora no es más que un proyecto muerto / Foto ilustrativa de código abierto
Según los expertos, las sanciones afectan a las instalaciones de la industria de defensa no peor que los misiles reales al impedirles producir equipos para continuar las acciones militares.

Independientemente de estos resultados visibles, es demasiado pronto para decir que Rusia ya no puede producir armas, advierte Michael Kofman, director de estudios sobre Rusia en el instituto de investigación CNA con sede en EE. UU.
"No ha habido mucha evidencia para corroborar los informes de problemas en el sector de defensa de Rusia", dijo. Todavía era demasiado temprano en la guerra para esperar problemas significativos en la cadena de suministro en la industria de defensa de Rusia, dijo, y el origen de esos primeros reclamos no estaba claro.

Como subrayó Damien Spleeters, las sanciones no afectarán de inmediato, ya que Rusia todavía tiene muchos componentes extranjeros en las acciones. Pero mientras Rusia lucha por encontrar nuevas formas de recibir productos electrónicos occidentales o encontrar sustitutos, Ucrania está recibiendo equipos militares realmente modernos de sus aliados. Como el suministro recientemente anunciado de múltiples lanzacohetes: HIMARS de los Estados Unidos y M270 del Reino Unido .


https://en.defence-ua.com/weapon_and_tech/investigators_found_us_technology_in_russian_weapons-3177.html


----------



## Subprime (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jun 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No se pueden establecer paralelismos. Es hacer trampas. Cataluña es España y los catalanes son españoles. Si no les gusta pueden emigrar a Francia o a donde quieran, pero el territorio es España. Es bien fácil. Y todo el tema del independentismo es la excusa de una élite corrupta para mantenerse en el poder a cualquier precio, incluyendo verter la sangre de inocentes. Ahora están saliendo las alianzas que el mocho y sus hamijos querían tener con Rusia.
> 
> Merecen ser juzgados todos ellos otra vez por traición.



Con leyes que estan en vigor en muchos paises de la Union Europea, los separatistas estarian encarcelados *y todos sus bienes embargados...*

PD- Habria que reformar la constitucion y poder retirar la nacionalidad española a terroristas separatistas reincidentes, un pasaporte de apatrida y se les sube a un avion.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Bocachanclas Lavrov pidiendo ayuda a África para que le levanten las sanciones a Rusia

La Federación Rusa pide a África que ayude a levantar las sanciones de Occidente


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Es lo que tiene la diversificación: La optimización de producción de activos; y con la pasta que tiene puede maniobrar a su entera conveniencia.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Crimea y Dombás, más allá de ser apetecibles, no justifican que haya que llegar hasta el final. Si pueden, pues ole sus huevos, pero no hay todas esas razones morales que citas y mucho menos lo de "dar una lección al mundo", que es un arma de doble filo, porque la lección también es que no debe existir la autodeterminación, que allí, en Donbás, es prorruso.
> 
> El objeto de Occidente nunca debe ser entregar el Donbás a UKR. Eso es un avispero que nunca va a dejar de zumbar. Si pasan 3 meses más y no hay avances, hay que sentarse con Putin, lógicamente sin ceder en cuanto a la desmilitarización, pero dispuestos a aceptar que los donbasianos (o como se diga) no son ucras secuestrados y que su identidad también es respetable.
> 
> En un mundo ideal no hay tensiones separatistas o, de haberlas, se desarrollarían pacificamente. Esto ni ocurría en el XIX ni va a pasar ahora. Se gana y se pierde y cuando aparece la guerra no tiene por qué extenderse a todo el planeta por siempre hasta que "ganen los tuyos".



Con el tiempo acabarían pidiendo por favor la integración a Ucrania. Mientras ellos se convertirían en un barrio maloliente modelo Brutalsky, la Ucrania Libre de Putin subiría como la espuma.
El humo soviético suele dispersarse con el tiempo.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> OJo con este dato
> 
> Los números reales que se han calculado apuntan hacia ~42k muertos #Russian de tropas desde hace aproximadamente una semana, pero el Ministerio de Defensa de la UA prefiere ser conservador.



pero cómo van a matar más en una semana que en 90 días de guerra?


----------



## gargamelix (4 Jun 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No se pueden establecer paralelismos. Es hacer trampas. Cataluña es España y los catalanes son españoles. Si no les gusta pueden emigrar a Francia o a donde quieran, pero el territorio es España. Es bien fácil. Y todo el tema del independentismo es la excusa de una élite corrupta para mantenerse en el poder a cualquier precio, incluyendo verter la sangre de inocentes. Ahora están saliendo las alianzas que el mocho y sus hamijos querían tener con Rusia.
> 
> Merecen ser juzgados todos ellos otra vez por traición.



Dan mucha pereza con esas comparaciones porque son mal intencionadas e incorrectas.

Si quieren comparar, la comparación más aproximada a los hechos sería que España se metiera en una guerra para anexionarse Portugal. Lo de Cataluña se lo sacan de la manga para provocar pero no es el simil correcto. 

Portugal es soberano como lo es Ucrania, reconocido por España y Rusia. Sería un caso similar y no lo que dicen.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El panel de titanio que pusieron entre los motores del Su-25 por la experiencia en Afganistan con los Stinger sirve para algo al final



Sip, pero ese avión con esos daños no vuelve a volar. Lo van a canibalizar y sacar todo lo que puedan como repuestos para otros. Especialmente el GPS Garmin.


----------



## Trovador (4 Jun 2022)

Estamos hablando de Rusia, no de EE.UU años 60 en Vietnan donde habían medios de comunicación libres que influían en la sociedad.

El mongol no se va a retirar alegremente...lo va a hacer a base de patadas en el culo.


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

El finlandes de nuevo con su mapa topográfico..


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Sigue el saqueo según lo planeado, luego dirán que son exportaciones
Son unos vulgares ladrones

Los orcos siguen robando metal de la ocupada Mariupol Según Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del #Mariupol alcalde, en este momento un segundo barco #Russian -bandera- ha entrado en las aguas del puerto #Mariupol - amarrando para el envío de metal laminado.


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos muestra diferencias rusas dependiendo de donde vivas


¿Hay alguna forma de saber con certeza si el Putin de Rusia es un ladrón? ¿Cuál es la mejor evidencia a favor o en contra?

Muchos dicen que a 100 millas de Moscú, es tercermundista. El gobierno de Moscú saquea todo lo que puede de dos o tres regiones de profundidad desde el centro. Es lo mismo para la capital del norte, San Petersburgo. El Khanate asegura que donde están es un páramo.





Oriol, a dos regiones de distancia de Moscú, ha quedado al descubierto. Estoy en el centro de la ciudad. La línea de tranvía que existía desde el siglo XIX fue cancelada. Tampoco hay muchos coches en las carreteras.





Las casas históricas se desmoronan por el abandono. Las aceras son como una montaña rusa.





Los autobuses circulan con las puertas abiertas para el aire acondicionado natural.





Patios en bloques de apartamentos y tendedero de ropa de metal.





Una valla de piquete y neumáticos viejos como macizos de flores.


Continua


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Una valla de piquete y neumáticos viejos como macizos de flores.






La ganancia inesperada de varios billones de dólares no aterrizó aquí. El tiempo se detuvo a principios de la década de 1990.






Una escalera desde el Parque Central hasta el escudero principal.






Un edificio reflejado en el charco a orillas del río Oka.






Un viejo puente colgante.






Venta de juguetes y globos por parte de la iglesia. La iglesia está en excelentes condiciones: el patriarca Kiril, un operativo de la KGB, tiene un presupuesto ilimitado para construirlas.

Continua


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Venta de juguetes y globos por parte de la iglesia. La iglesia está en excelentes condiciones: el patriarca Kiril, un operativo de la KGB, tiene un presupuesto ilimitado para construirlas.






Un lindo parque, pero por la noche la luz de las farolas es tenue, y se convierte en un lugar siniestro donde los borrachos gritan a todo pulmón.






Un hotel soviético a la entrada por la calle Lenin, el paseo de la ciudad.











La gente genial de Oryuol pasa el rato aquí. Putin no es pedante y se niega a robarle todo a su gente. En algunos bolsillos donde no brilló su santo poder, la calidad de vida persevera.

Continua


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

La gente genial de Oryuol pasa el rato aquí. Putin no es pedante y se niega a robarle todo a su gente. En algunos bolsillos donde no brilló su santo poder, la calidad de vida persevera.






¡A tu salud, Westernsky!






Los tanques del Muro de los Recuerdos están formados por víctimas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Una editorial que completó el proyecto está en la parte posterior. Carecen de tinta y papel occidentales para publicar revistas y libros.






Irónicamente, el año pasado Oryol fue proclamada la capital del país de los escritores. A los funcionarios públicos regionales les gusta esta mierda, pueden robar miles de millones destinados por Moscú para tales proyectos, imprimir un montón de folletos, pegar algunos carteles en las paredes de la ciudad, algunas lecturas e invertir el 90% en sus familias.






La estatua del escritor Nikolai Leskov (nacido Stebnitsky) ejemplifica que nada cambia realmente en Rusia. En su época, estaba de moda profesar la comprensión del “carácter ruso” como una forma de adulación a las políticas imperialistas del zar.






“Conozco a la persona rusa en lo más profundo, y no me pongo en ningún mérito por esto. No estudié a la gente de las conversaciones con los taxistas de San Petersburgo, pero crecí entre la gente, en el pasto de Hostomel. Dormí con él en la hierba cubierta de rocío de la noche, bajo un cálido abrigo de piel de oveja”.

Continua


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

“Conozco a la persona rusa en lo más profundo, y no me pongo en ningún mérito por esto. No estudié a la gente de las conversaciones con los taxistas de San Petersburgo, pero crecí entre la gente, en el pasto de Hostomel. Dormí con él en la hierba cubierta de rocío de la noche, bajo un cálido abrigo de piel de oveja”.






Al zar le encantaban los halagos de Leskov, que prefería París a Oriol, con o sin hierba cubierta de rocío.






A principios de este año, paracaidistas rusos fueron arrojados y asesinados con armas estadounidenses en Hostomel porque les dijeron que allí vivían personas rusas. Y no se sentían rusos, por la nazificación. Delirios de grandeza.






Un puente en construcción eterna no suena desde Moscú que tiene cosas más importantes que hacer como la noche en el suelo Donbas y el resto de Ucrania, que Leskov le dijo al zar que era Rusia para financiar su tiempo en Francia.






¡Todos al puente! Conecta las dos orillas donde vive la mayoría de la población.






El lado izquierdo de la construcción fue abandonado.

Continua


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

El lado izquierdo de la construcción fue abandonado.






Solo dos hombres trabajaron soldando un pilar de metal a las 3 p. m. del viernes. Negarse obstinadamente a renunciar a terminar el proyecto.






Un tractorista y un camionero caminaban alrededor de sus vehículos fingiendo arreglar una cosa u otra. Cuatro horas más tarde los vehículos estaban exactamente en la misma posición.






Gas desperdiciado mientras miles de hogares en el Oblast no tienen acceso a gas, lo que demuestra que el zar se preocupa más por los muertos que por los vivos.






Otro mapa que usa el ejército ruso en Ucrania: flechas de empuje, movimientos de pinza, ataques de tanques. Finalmente, Victoria. Rusky Mir (mundo ruso).

desvanecerse a negro.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## juanelo (4 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Dan mucha pereza con esas comparaciones porque son mal intencionadas e incorrectas.
> 
> Si quieren comparar, la comparación más aproximada a los hechos sería que España se metiera en una guerra para anexionarse Portugal. Lo de Cataluña se lo sacan de la manga para provocar pero no es el simil correcto.
> 
> Portugal es soberano como lo es Ucrania, reconocido por España y Rusia. Sería un caso similar y no lo que dicen.



Una cosa que se les suele "olvidar" es que el sesenta por ciento de la población que habitaba en las "republicas independientes" se fué en 2014 cuando empezó toda esta historia huyendo del "hermano" ruso.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Jun 2022)

Оперативне командування "Північ" / Operational Command “North” - ЗСУ збили ворожий вертоліт | Facebook | By Оперативне командування "Північ" / Operational Command “North” | Ще один ворожий вертоліт знайшов останній пристанок на Донбасі! Вірте в наших воїнів! Вірте в ЗСУ! Разом до перемоги!


40 mil views, 883 likes, 176 loves, 35 comments, 146 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Оперативне командування "Північ" / Operational Command “North”: Ще один ворожий вертоліт знайшов останній...




www.facebook.com


----------



## gargamelix (4 Jun 2022)

Claro, es que salvando las lógicas distancias y diferencias es este el caso más similar.

Existe el concepto histórico por el cual "_España_" se usaba, en todos los reinos peninsulares y claro, también en Portugal, para referirse a toda la península. Y los lazos históricos y culturales de Portugal son evidentes y fuertes con parte de España.

Los de las comparaciones esas además de estar equivocando el símil obvian el hecho de que Rusia ha estado malmetiendo en Cataluña.



juanelo dijo:


> Una cosa que se les suele "olvidar" es que el sesenta por ciento de la población que habitaba en las "republicas independientes" se fué en 2014 cuando empezó toda esta historia huyendo del "hermano" ruso.



Por lo que se sabe ahí han estado sin más ley y orden que lo que le diera la gana al cacique a cargo puesto por Moscú. Quien haya podido se habrá ido cagando leches, lástima por la gente normal que no haya podido salir y que es manipulada y usada como peones descartables por Rusia.


----------



## Nicors (4 Jun 2022)

Señores, que el chusqui se va a enfadar.


----------



## duncan (4 Jun 2022)

Interesante el viraje de Yago:


----------



## juanelo (4 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Claro, es que salvando las lógicas distancias y diferencias es este el caso más similar.
> 
> Existe el concepto histórico por el cual "_España_" se usaba, en todos los reinos peninsulares y claro, también en Portugal, para referirse a toda la península. Y los lazos históricos y culturales de Portugal son evidentes y fuertes con parte de España.
> 
> ...



Es que en las "repúblicas independientes" gobierna la mafia, sin matices, directamente, de hecho solo hay que echarle un vistazo al curriculum de Pushilin, un delincuente profesional o Pasechnik y sin olvidar de que viven infinitamente peor que antes de la ocupación por los hombrecillos de verde. Yo además creo, que una de las razones de que los Ucranianos estén luchando como bestias es que saben en que basurero se ha convertido el donbass y lugansk, esto dicho por varios rusos por cierto como el inefable Girkin, lo de la mierda de vida que tienen en esa especie de reserva en que han convertido esos territorios.


----------



## paconan (4 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos en cortocircuito mental mononeuronal
Parece que no entienden que en ucrania hay ruso hablantes que se sienten ucranianos, que no han pedido que fueran a liberarlos ni a desnazificarlos
y luchan por su tierra y su forma de vida contra un invasor al que no han llamado 


Los expertos de la televisión estatal rusa reconocen a regañadientes que los hablantes de ruso en Ucrania a los que supuestamente vinieron a "liberar" en realidad están luchando contra las tropas rusas invasoras. En lugar de irse, abogan por romper la voluntad de resistencia de Ucrania borrando la historia moderna de Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (4 Jun 2022)

Destituyen al carnicero y viene el propagandista









Así es Gennady Zhidko, el propagandista de Putin al frente de la guerra de Ucrania que sustituye al “carnicero de Siria”


El líder de Rusia eliminó al Alexander Dvornikov, militar que comandaba la invasión desde hace dos meses




www.larazon.es


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

Los rusos no van a dejar ni un edificio en pie en SDonetks


----------



## Pinovski (4 Jun 2022)

Severodonetsk, una trampa mortal que se está convirtiendo en el atáud de Rusia: cuando el enemigo te deja avanzar para enjaularte y aniquilarte


Como era de esperar, los rusos mordieron el anzuelo en su aparentemente rápido y cómodo avance, y al igual que ocurrio en el río Seversky en Donetsk fueron emboscados. Como cuenta Arestovych: Llevamos a las tropas rusas a una trampa en Severodonetsk, fingiendo “entregar” la ciudad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2022)

24h con los civiles que sobreviven en SDonesk, reportaje de SkyNews


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bocachanclas Lavrov pidiendo ayuda a África para que le levanten las sanciones a Rusia
> 
> La Federación Rusa pide a África que ayude a levantar las sanciones de Occidente



Próximamente Lavrov amenazando con nukear Zimbaue. Anda que tener que ir rogando a los africanos, solo falta que les pidan dinero


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jun 2022)

Mas reparto de pepinos de 155mm en camino.

Ucrania y Eslovaquia firman un contrato para el suministro de ocho obuses autopropulsados Zuzana 2. – Galaxia Militar

Ucrania recibe los obuses M109 comprados a una empresa privada belga. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (4 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hace unos dias se difundía este video de un francotirador ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Resulta un poco absurdo postear estas cosas en plan, “ soldado/capitan/coronel/general ruso cae en combate ( jodeos ) “ porque hasta donde sabemos a diario caen muertos soldados ucra y rusos.

Quiero decir, tampoco es que sea una novedad y no añade información alguna al tema que tratamos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (4 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A ver @Cui Bono, esto ya es entrar en código fuente, pero tal como lo veo los Estados son básicamente los tronos de Satanás. Ya advierte Dios en el antiguo testamento al pueblo de Israel que tener Rey solo les va a traer yugo que no hagan el parguela, pero ok hay Estados y Heztados.
> Ahora como digo el panorama con los Estados es en general bastante sombrío y cuando tienes a uno que no te mete en un campo de concentracion por tus ideas o etnia o porque eres burges pues ya puede estar el mundo contento y pensar que estan en el top de a lo que se puede aspirar antes de que la Jerusalem Celeste descienda a la tierra.
> 
> Los estados son como mafias, no tienen nada que ver con la gente, pero cuando una mafia respeta a la peña, ya esta, Dad al cesar lo que es del cesar. Ahora cuando aparece una nueva mafia que trata de sobreponerse a la anterior con ideas DIABOLICAS (de dividir), entonces eso es promocionar a una mafia peor que la anterior, porque la anterior no divide. Una mafia de esa indole no mejora la situacion sino que empeora, pues conduce inmediatamente a la confrontacion organizada. Y como tal la anterior mafia esta ligitimada a oponerse a la mafia diabolicam incluso por la fuerza si la otra la emplea y hace el bien al luchar contra ella.




A ver, ya si nos metemos a analizar todo esto desde una perspectiva teológica entramos de lleno en el desbarre.

Al final solo queda en que tanto Rusia como Ucrania tienen muy buenas y poderosas razones para curtirse de la manera tan espléndida en que lo están haciendo.

A España no le queda otra que apoyar a Ucrania, pero solo porque estamos alienados con la Alianza Atlántica y hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras. Otra cosa es que Ucrania haya actuado en todo este asunto con una bajeza, inmoralidad y deslealtad impresionantes.

Y no le cabe duda que Ucrania hizo todo lo posible para que estallase este conflicto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (4 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un helicóptero ruso consigue apagar un incendio sumergiéndose en las aguas del Dnipro



Sistémico descubriendo que en una guerra tanques, helicópteros y aviones son abatidos por el bando enemigo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (4 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Nadie va a tirar nada, hasta el gordo punki de corea del norte es parte de la farsa.
> 
> después de la segunda guerra mundial los de siempre decidieron compartir los conocimientos con los posibles contendientes sabiendo lo que se jugaban, desde los motores a reacción de los pocos cazas alemanes hasta la bomba atómica vía rosenberg.
> 
> ...






Di lo que quieras pero solo hay una razón por la que la OTAN no se encuentra en estos momentos movilizando sus tropas para atacar a Rusia . Esa razón se llama “ mayor arsenal nuclear del Planeta “.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esta es buena, salen por patas y se quedan sin lanzador
> 
> ¿Signo de esperanza? Propagandistas rusos con lanzallamas Tos-1. 50 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, comienza el fuego de contra artillería ucraniano. 130 segundos después del primer lanzamiento, están corriendo por sus vidas.



Os acordáis de este video?

Pues ahora mirar lo bonito que ha quedado con la edición, no entiendo nada porque el tipo lleva otro camuflaje pero el sitio parece el mismo (mismo cruce, mismo árbol) y el de sonido es el mismo con la misma ropa.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jun 2022)

Pues ESTO (MLRS) ya está funcionando y con éxito.
La inventiva de esta gente es...


----------



## txusky_g (4 Jun 2022)

Update de nuestra musa, la bella Inna.

Ha dejado Rusia y se ha tenido que exiliar a algún otro país, probablemente a España porque salió en La 1. Como no podía ser menos ha creado un canal de youtube para seguir trabajando pero ahora en vez de propaganda rusa hace propaganda de extrema izquierda.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Jun 2022)

Al comandante de este brindado creo que se le ha acabado la guerra...


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jun 2022)

Camaradas follacabras ejerciendo como tales.
Después se quejan de que les disparan


----------



## Casino (4 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Al comandante de este brindado creo que se le ha acabado la guerra...





Casi me dan pena los orcos.
Luego pienso que serán bastante peores que el más avieso de nuestros follaputines y se me dibuja una sonrisa tonta en la cara. 
Los ucranianos van a dejarnos un mundo mucho mejor.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (4 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Camaradas follacabras ejerciendo como tales.
> Después se quejan de que les disparan





No tienen barba .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Subprime (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No tienen barba .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Serán españoles por que al final del vídeo dicen
Hala! Vámonos todos pal bar!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

esto hará muy feliz a lucaschenko


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

es mejor que la humillada sea ucrania segun maricron


----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

Los rusos a punto de embolsar Severodonetsk...


----------



## Cuscarejo (5 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Camaradas follacabras ejerciendo como tales.
> Después se quejan de que les disparan



Tendría que haber acabado con un pepinazo, y todos "Al bar".


----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

Nos acercamos al punto culminante, el momento Minsky de la guerra en el que un ejército pierde sus activos más valiosos, los rusos han quemado su último cartucho y ahora solo queda tirar de los reclutados en el Donbass


----------



## Casino (5 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos a punto de embolsar Severodonetsk...




Nada más desalentador para el atacante que el combate urbano. Y precisamente el escenario en donde más especialización se necesita. La horda va a perder aquí recursos muy valiosos y un tiempo más precioso todavía. 
Esperemos que antes de que acabe este miniStalingrado lleguen los HIMARS y los M270 al sur y todas las aeronaves de diseño soviético que le queden a los países que en su día fueron expoliados por la horda.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Tales. (5 Jun 2022)

Severodonestk acabará cayendo como Mariupol pero van a terminar de partirle el espinazo al ejército ruso ahí, vaya cojones y capacidad estratégica han demostrado los ucros


----------



## wireless1980 (5 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Di lo que quieras pero solo hay una razón por la que la OTAN no se encuentra en estos momentos movilizando sus tropas para atacar a Rusia . Esa razón se llama “ mayor arsenal nuclear del Planeta “.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Hay que aclarar los mantras o suena todo a chiste. 
Mantra uno: La OTAN se aprovecha de la guerra Y de Ukrania, no les importaUkrania, envían chatarra.
Mantra dos: La OTAN no se atreve a entrar en Ukrania por los nukes.


----------



## Puertas (5 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos a punto de embolsar Severodonetsk...



Los ucras cada vez son más ingeniosos. Han sacado al ejército ruso de las trincheras, que es lo más difícil de atacar, y lo han metido en la ciudad. Ahora los rusos no pueden hacer carpet bombing, mientras tengas a los suyos dentro. Y los ucras se los van a cargar uno a uno.

Edito: en el hilo de twitter puesto un par de posts más arriba, dice que las tropas rusas que han entrado en Severodonesk son las de menos calidad, con armas de la WWII. Los ucras lo sabían, y les están dando para el pelo. No siquieran tienen radios para pedir artillería.


----------



## paconan (5 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos paranoicos y desatados sueñan con una guerra nuclear



Más predicciones apocalípticas y amenazas nucleares en la televisión estatal rusa. Algunos de los propagandistas del Kremlin argumentan que el mundo está descendiendo hacia un abismo nuclear, pero los rusos deberían estar felices por eso. Otros parecen estar al borde del delirio.


----------



## Puertas (5 Jun 2022)

Algunas familias están volviendo ya a Ucrania. La web de la primera cadena alemana refiere a una mujer y su hija, que han vuelto a Kiew.

Sigue habiendo bombardeos y saltan las alarmas antiaéreas, pero prefiere vivir en su casa antes que en un campo de refugiados.









Ukraine: Zurück, auch wenn Krieg ist


Die Ukraine wird ständig angegriffen, doch Millionen Geflüchtete sollen schon zurückgekehrt sein. Krystyna Kuschynska ist wieder bei ihrem Mann in Lwiw - und fühlt sich trotz Luftalarmen ruhiger. Von Olaf Bock und Juri Durkot.




www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tales. (5 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080120
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080121



Este señor vive a base de pensamiento mágico y lingotazos mañaneros


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jun 2022)

*España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard*










España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard


El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa




elpais.com






*El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa*

España está dispuesta a dar un salto cualitativo en su apoyo militar a Ucrania frente a la invasión rusa, según fuentes gubernamentales. Si hasta ahora había entregado munición, equipos de protección individual y armas ligeras (lanzagranadas C-90 o ametralladoras), ahora prepara el suministro de armamento pesado, con misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard, y la imprescindible instrucción de los militares ucranios para que puedan hacerse cargo de su manejo.

El Ministerio de Defensa está ultimando ya la entrega a Kiev de una batería de misiles antiaéreos de baja cota Shorad Aspide, que el Ejército español ha sustituido por otro sistema más avanzado. El envío de este material, producido por la compañía europea de misiles MBDA, está pendiente de que concluyan las gestiones a través de una célula en Stuttgart (Alemania) que se encarga de coordinar las ayudas militares a Ucrania para evitar carencias de unos equipos y duplicidades de otros.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Este señor vive a base de pensamiento mágico y lingotazos mañaneros



De lo que he puesto me ha hecho especial gracia lo que si Polonia entra en la guerra. Lleva defendiendo desde el inicio de la invasión lo de que Polonia va a intervenir para quedarse el tercio oeste de Ucrania. Se piensa que Europa está todavía inmersa en el periodo 1914-1945: leer tanto libros de historia de ese periodo le ha pasado factura al cerebro. Es nuestro quijote particular en versión putinesca.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)

La clave está siendo la artillería ucraniana establecida en Lisichansk que esta machacando a los rusos desde posiciones altas y la llegada de Legionarios Extranjeros.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)

Vaya se acabo ya la 3 guerra mundial, parece ser que Ucrania ya tenia antes misiles de largo alcance

Putin está bien con HIMARS El suministro de EE. UU. a Ucrania con MLRS no cambia el cálculo, Ucrania tenía misiles con tal alcance antes - Putin


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)

Nos quedamos sin videos de Tik Tok chechenos

Parece que el ejército ruso sufrió una gran derrota en Severidonetsk. En particular, la milicia Kadyrov parece haber sido completamente destruida.


----------



## paconan (5 Jun 2022)

Normal que se preocupen los japos con la situación en el pacifico 

Putin ha logrado lo imposible. ¡Japón asistirá a una cumbre de la OTAN por primera vez en la historia! El primer ministro japonés, Fumio Kishida, pretende convertirse en el primer jefe de gobierno en la historia del país que participará en la cumbre de la OTAN.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Algunas familias están volviendo ya a Ucrania. La web de la primera cadena alemana refiere a una mujer y su hija, que han vuelto a Kiew.
> 
> Sigue habiendo bombardeos y saltan las alarmas antiaéreas, pero prefiere vivir en su casa antes que en un campo de refugiados.
> 
> ...



normal. rusia ha demostrado ser un bluff


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (5 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Este señor vive a base de pensamiento mágico y lingotazos mañaneros



Es el problema de ser un imbecil y no aplicar el metodo cientifico

Los cientificos observan, miden y formulan una teoria que lo explique, pero si los datos no concuerdan, la teoria es invalida y hay que empezar de nuevo

Un fallo muy comun de los "historiadores" es intentar adaptar la realidad a sus teorias, ignorando los detalles que la contradigan o peor aun, usando datos falsos

El imbecil de Zhukov no es ni siquiera un historiador, no es mas que un gilipollas que se ha montado una movideta en internet haciendose pasar por "experto" y ahora no puede bajarse del burro

Por eso sus "predicciones" fallan completamente, le pierden sus sentimientos

Pasar de decir que rusia no buscaba una guerra rapida porque todo se acabaría en 3 dias a decir que ese era el plan desde el minuto uno porque tienen mas aguante economico que los estados unidos y la UE es de traca


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (5 Jun 2022)

Las comparaciones son odiosas siempre. 

Lo que dices es también lo que hace Ucrania con el Donbass, que étnicamente lleva siendo eso siempre, una región sin límites contra Rusia.
- ( Ucrania Rusia ) Me paso por el forro la etnia donbasiana ucraniana. Son malvadotes nacionalistas, deben ser aplastados. Hoy no es ayer, ahora molestan.

Es como cuando los cataindepes echaban humo sobre Tabarnia y loaban la idea de los paisos catalufos, pero a la vez si ellos son Tabarnia y es España la que pone pegas para la secesión cambian el chip, y también la colonización cultural española es malísima y una provocación y ellos dando por culo en Valencia con Compromís es normalísimo. Todo con doble vara de medir. 

La solución, aunque yo no sea macronista, es una salida que permita salvar los muebles a los rusos y que deje el Donbass Este en manos rusas. Hay que ver la botella medio llena y no medio vacía. Si ceden ahora, tendremos una sucesión en cadena de revoluciones colorines durante un par de décadas y eso es peor para Rusia que ganar el Donbass, porque el cambio les acabaría por alcanzar a ellos.


----------



## moncton (5 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las comparaciones son odiosas siempre.
> 
> Lo que dices es también lo que hace Ucrania con el Donbass, que étnicamente lleva siendo eso siempre, una región sin límites contra Rusia.
> - ( Ucrania Rusia ) Me paso por el forro la etnia donbasiana ucraniana. Son malvadotes nacionalistas, deben ser aplastados. Hoy no es ayer, ahora molestan.
> ...



es curioso lo de los indepes catalanes, en sus ensoñaciones mas paranoicas querian quedarse con Cataluña, valencia, las baleares (los catalanes menores) y tambien un trozo de aragon y un cacho del sur de francia

Y curiosamente tambien usando los argumentos "culturales" putinianos

yo creo que lo que propone Macron es ir dejando que el oso ruso se desangre poco a poco, hasta que reviente el Putin o lo revienten, pero sin darle excusas para que cometa una locura. Lo que en diplomacia se llama "long game"

Lo malo de esa estrategia es el coste humano de los ucranianos pero salvo intervencion directa de la OTAN no se si se puede hacer mucho mas


----------



## Pete Best (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (5 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> De lo que he puesto me ha hecho especial gracia lo que si Polonia entra en la guerra. Lleva defendiendo desde el inicio de la invasión lo de que Polonia va a intervenir para quedarse el tercio oeste de Ucrania. Se piensa que Europa está todavía inmersa en el periodo 1914-1945: leer tanto libros de historia de ese periodo le ha pasado factura al cerebro. Es nuestro quijote particular en versión putinesca.



Hombre, es que el mismo Putin llegó a proponer este tipo de cosas a los polacos según cuentan ellos. Merkel salió asustadísima de una visita a Moscú por estos temas también, según se cuenta le ofreció devolver la Prusia Oriental a cambio de otros trueques de fronteras. No os penseis que sólo es la TV desquiciada, pero si están intentando conquistar Ucrania!

En Rusia es que se cuecen muchas locuras peligrosas, así que es fácil que los putinistas se contagien de todo menos de sentido común.


----------



## elena francis (5 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080120
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080121



Vaya un profeta de mis cojones el pájaro....

Dan risa sus análisis. Sobre todo la evolución de las tonterías que ha dicho hasta hoy.


----------



## elena francis (5 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Este señor vive a base de pensamiento mágico y lingotazos mañaneros



Me da que la rusa no se le arrima....de que se la chupe ya ni hablamos...


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Nos acercamos al punto culminante, el momento Minsky de la guerra en el que un ejército pierde sus activos más valiosos, los rusos han quemado su último cartucho y ahora solo queda tirar de los reclutados en el Donbass



Es evidente que andan rebañando en el barril.
Mal síntoma.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Mas reparto de pepinos de 155mm en camino.
> 
> Ucrania y Eslovaquia firman un contrato para el suministro de ocho obuses autopropulsados Zuzana 2. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> Ucrania recibe los obuses M109 comprados a una empresa privada belga. – Galaxia Militar



Son gratis, que me lo han dicho en Burbuja.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> es curioso lo de los indepes catalanes, en sus ensoñaciones mas paranoicas querian quedarse con Cataluña, valencia, las baleares (los catalanes menores) y tambien un trozo de aragon y un cacho del sur de francia
> 
> Y curiosamente tambien usando los argumentos "culturales" putinianos
> 
> ...



Todo lo contrario. Macron ve a Rusia buscando escapar de la guerra-guerra ( con reclutas casi de biberón) y quiere que acepte unos oblasts al este y que renuncia a la 'desnazificación' (desmilitarización para ir comiéndosela a cachitos con la excusa de 'provocaciones'). No quiere guerra de desangre y yo tampoco lo veo. En unos meses no habrá nadie luchando de verdad y los ukros solo serán parados tras 'incidente intolerable contra rusia' con guerra total.

Es dudoso que funcione un plan de envaine de sable ruso, pero mientras exista ese puente, existe la alternativa a una escalada.

De los rusos no nos podemos fiar. Es posible que quieran mandar a sus hijos a la molicie como soldados si eso les trae de vuelta su normalidad. bien planteado desde su tele, les puede parecer algo inevitable.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Jun 2022)

Buffff


----------



## Nicors (5 Jun 2022)

Última tecnología, una lona antijavelin


----------



## Casino (5 Jun 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


>




No se puede negar que en algunas cosas son unos pioneros estos orcos. Ahora han sido los primeros en que les destruyan un centro de gestión de sistemas de comunicaciones cibernéticas y satelitales.
¿Cuánto habrá costado antes de que fuese chatarra y solo pueda calcularse el valor al peso?.
Todo es parte del plan, nuevo récord de Mordor. Un pequeño paso (hacia atrás) para el orco, un gran paso (hacia adelante) para la humanidad.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (5 Jun 2022)

__





Reportes preliminares indican que islamistas chechenos habrían sido destruidos en la emboscada de Severodonetsk.


El jefe del OVA de Luhansk, Serhiy Haidai, se dirigió a Kadyrov: "después de la batalla de ayer en Severodonetsk, cuenta otra vez a tus combatientes, ya no te quedan suficientes allí". ¡




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

de los 5 misiles que lanzo rusia contra kiev,,ninguno impacto contra la estacion de tren


----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de los 5 misiles que lanzo rusia contra kiev,,ninguno impacto contra la estacion de tren



Tiraron primero los misiles buenos de los que solo fallaban un 30%


Ahora solo les quedan estos


----------



## ELVR (5 Jun 2022)

Ya puse varias veces que, con las leyes físicas de este universo, o maniobrabilidad o velocidad. Las dos cosas a la vez como que no. 

Dependiendo de lo que quieras tendrás que encontrar una solución de compromiso. Un caso típico y tópico, los cazas suelen volar a 0.8 ó 0.9 mach a pesar de poder doblar esa velocidad. Y no sólo por razones de economía de combustible.

Pero bueno, igual soy yo el que vive en un mundo paralelo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia tiene que ser derrotada completamente y su imperialismo humillado. Hay que poner fin a esas invasiones que se trae putin, y no se pone fin concediendole territorios.
Macron ni siquiera está en una situación de aliado importante de ucrania como para exigirle nada, igual que Alemania. No te digo Polonia, Uk o USA, que si se han involucrado con más impetu en la defensa de los intereses de ucrania y que tienen posicion moral y condicionan estrategicamente a Ucrania. Pero ya digo Macron es un langosto a quien nadie ya hace caso, se le esta quedando cara de Sanchez, con un gobierno que ya le ha dicho a ucrania que estara lista para entrar en la ue en decadas.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Todo lo contrario. Macron ve a Rusia buscando escapar de la guerra-guerra ( con reclutas casi de biberón) y quiere que acepte unos oblasts al este y que renuncia a la 'desnazificación' (desmilitarización para ir comiéndosela a cachitos con la excusa de 'provocaciones'). No quiere guerra de desangre y yo tampoco lo veo. En unos meses no habrá nadie luchando de verdad y los ukros solo serán parados tras 'incidente intolerable contra rusia' con guerra total.
> 
> Es dudoso que funcione un plan de envaine de sable ruso, pero mientras exista ese puente, existe la alternativa a una escalada.
> 
> De los rusos no nos podemos fiar. Es posible que quieran mandar a sus hijos a la molicie como soldados si eso les trae de vuelta su normalidad. bien planteado desde su tele, les puede parecer algo inevitable.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

los primeros en entregar leopards?



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Kherson


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Jun 2022)

Maduro estará contento

EE. UU. permitirá que dos empresas suministren petróleo desde #Venezuela hasta #EU Son la #Italian empresa de energía "Eni" y #Spanish "Repsol". Reuters


----------



## duncan (5 Jun 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los primeros en entregar leopards?



Hay 53 muriéndose de la risa en Zaragoza.


----------



## keylargof (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Jun 2022)

Ya los han entrenado ahora falta que les manden los 7 PzH 2000 comprometidos




De la entrevista con el jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas Alemanas: Las tropas ucranianas terminaron con el entrenamiento teórico sobre el PzH 2000 y ahora están disparando rondas. ¡Pero esa no fue la parte asombrosa 1/3




Un grupo de especialistas en TI ucranianos, del ejército holandés y alemanes, así como traductores ucranianos y las empresas que construyeron el PzH 2000 se reunieron y adaptaron el software del PzH 2000. No dio detalles, pero parece que no solo se tradujo el software, 2/3





pero también se actualizó para vincularse con el sistema de gestión de artillería GIS Arta de Ucrania. Esto debería permitir que los PzH 2000 ucranianos disparen a los rusos segundos después de detectar un objetivo. Esto también hará que sea mucho más fácil entregar PzH 2000 adicionales a Ucrania en el futuro. 3/3


Ingeniosos los ucranianos
Un cañón AZP S-60 de 57 mm AA montado en un camión. Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania improvisando con gran éxito.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (5 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas televisivos en cortocircuito mental mononeuronal
> Parece que no entienden que en ucrania hay ruso hablantes que se sienten ucranianos, que no han pedido que fueran a liberarlos ni a desnazificarlos
> y luchan por su tierra y su forma de vida contra un invasor al que no han llamado
> 
> ...



En twitter sigo a un ucraniano rusoparlante que es totalmente anti-ruso, el mismo zelensky tiene por lengua materna el ruso. Los prorusos ucranainos son los boomers de mierda que añoran los chiringuitos soviéticos como los buenos parásitos que son.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Jun 2022)

__





Se abren grietas entre el ejército ruso y las milicias separatistas: blog de la LPR echa pestes sobre el estado del ejército ruso en el Donbass


Las criticas fueron publicadas por "Murz" en este blog de la LRP, un militante de la milicia separatista y causó bastante descontento entre los corresponsales de guerra y los blogueros rusos que atacaron en masa a dicho Murz por sus revelaciones, diciendo que esos detalles se deben de minimizar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (5 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ésta ya sí que será la antepenúltima línea roja de Rusia.


----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

Una pena. Siempre saludaba.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Jun 2022)

Lo de la Liu Sivaya es de chiste, lo de bombardear Donetsk es chungo... Cuando los ruskis arrasaron Bucha fue un daño colateral... Lástima no la pille un petardo...


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Pero no hay que humillar a Rusia ehh Maricron.


----------



## keylargof (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (5 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de un taller en el que se refuerzan camiones y vehículos diversos con blindaje retirado de otros vehículos, en este caso parece que de un blindado MT-LB


----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (5 Jun 2022)

Ahora es cuando más necesitan a los 300.000 soldados fantasma es una pena que solo existan sobre el papel..


----------



## Fiallo (5 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080760



No existen los rusos de derecha , ellos le deben todo a la puta URS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

lo de kherson seguimos en la misma baldosa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Si maricron hubiera enviado tropecientas toneladas de material a Ucrania tendria un posicion estrategica en ucrania y su palabra valdria algo; porque habria cierta dependencia de ucrania con francia.
Si fuera facilitador de la entrada en la UE y la OTAn aun podria decirle algo, pero tambien se muestra reluctante.
Entonces sencillamente a nadie le importa una mierda lo que dice macron porque no tiene carta estrategica ninguna.
Fijate en cambio en que Polonia si tiene esta carta porque ayuda a ucrania con mucho y moralmente ademas, y no es ni potencia nuclear. Lo que polonia diga sí importa, sobre si esto hay que ceder o no.
Es en estos partidos en donde se GANA relevancia geopolitica.
España espero que llegen los Leopard.



tomcat ii dijo:


> Pero no hay que humillar a Rusia ehh Maricron.


----------



## Fiallo (5 Jun 2022)

Comenzaron las riñas entre los amantes de la lefa turcochina.





__





Putin nos marca el camino: hay que desnazificar Cataluña y Vascongadas igual que Ucrania


A bombazo limpio, ya que por las buenas ya no hay solución posible.




www.burbuja.info





Bolivarianos separatas putinianos vs magufos trumpistas antiglobalistas.


----------



## ELVR (5 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Una pena. Siempre saludaba.



Alguien sabe si es descendiente del mítico Mariscal (este sí de verdad)

PD; o al menos pertenecer a alguna rama relacionada


----------



## Nuzzo (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo de kherson seguimos en la misma baldosa



No se pueden hacer Thunder Runs si no tienes el aire asegurado. Toca tritirar a los rusos con artilleria en cada finca, enviar pequeños grupos de infanteria para sacarles...Al menos tienen un puente al otro lado del rio...

El Cuckron quiere recibir un Nobel de Paz despues de obra maestra de diplomacia y se esta humillando....va a recibir un Nobel de Payaso.


----------



## Trovador (5 Jun 2022)

Ejemplo de follaputin burbujero:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia ahora mismo esta pagando un alquiler por estar de vacaciones en Ucrania, 31.000 muertos de momento. La cuestion no es tanto hacer retroceder frentes a lo davai, sino imprimir un coste de alquiler los suficientemente grande como para que el orco de por finalizadas sus vacaciones.

Si no recuerdo mal a Cuckron el Khan ya se le ha meado en la oreja numerosas veces:
Aqui sonadisima meada; ucrania es una grozni nmensa.









Putin se compromete con Macron a no atacar a la población ucraniana y respetar las infrastructuras civiles


El presidente de Rusia se ha comprometido con su homólogo francés a no atacar a la población civil de Ucrania.




www.antena3.com





Es lo mas repudiable que puede aver, sigue llendo a por más. No se que le habrá prometido Putin durante estas ultimas decadas a Francia pero parece lo suficientemente goloso como para que la politica Francesa ande como puta por rastrojo. Eso mientras le monta los chalecos amarillos. Los politicos alemanes ni mencionarles, ya se consideran bienpagados con que Stalin les "salvara", palanganistas foreva



Nuzzo dijo:


> No se pueden hacer Thunder Runs si no tienes el aire asegurado. Toca tritirar a los rusos con artilleria en cada finca, enviar pequeños grupos de infanteria para sacarles...Al menos tienen un puente al otro lado del rio...
> 
> El Cuckron quiere recibir un Nobel de Paz despues de obra maestra de diplomacia y se esta humillando....va a recibir un Nobel de Payaso.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nos quedamos sin videos de Tik Tok chechenos
> 
> Parece que el ejército ruso sufrió una gran derrota en Severidonetsk. En particular, la milicia Kadyrov parece haber sido completamente destruida.





Sus cabras viudas estan inconsolables.


----------



## txusky_g (5 Jun 2022)

Será esto verdad?


----------



## ghawar (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tales. (5 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es descendiente del mítico Mariscal (este sí de verdad)
> 
> PD; o al menos pertenecer a alguna rama relacionada



Lo he pensado, Mikhail tiene que estar revolviendose en su tumba viendo a los robagallinas actuales del ejército ruso


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080760



Poned hezpoilers, que algunos estamos comiendo. 
Joder qué retortijon, me vais a disculpar un momento..


----------



## Subprime (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Los de warmonitor me parecen demasiado optimistas, siempre
los follaorcos prefieren vivir en el eterno jubilo con noticias falsas y un mundo a medida, pero no es recomendable alejarse de la realidad. no obstante esta claro que el roto al follacabrismo esta siendo importante y que con esto seguramente se acaben las ofensivas operacionales del orco y que toca consolidar lo ganado y buscar un alto el fuego.



txusky_g dijo:


> Será esto verdad?


----------



## Subprime (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia ahora mismo esta pagando un alquiler por estar de vacaciones en Ucrania, 31.000 muertos de momento. La cuestion no es tanto hacer retroceder frentes a lo davai, sino imprimir un coste de alquiler los suficientemente grande como para que el orco de por finalizadas sus vacaciones.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal a Cuckron el Khan ya se le ha meado en la oreja numerosas veces:
> Aqui sonadisima meada; ucrania es una grozni nmensa.
> ...



Francia aspiraba a ser la potencia militar y diplomatica de la UE y ve que Alemania la va a sustituir en todo en unos años.

Los alemanes han aprendido 2 veces que tienen que ir pisando huevos. Hasta que no sean independientes energeticamente deben ir con perfil bajo.


----------



## Trovador (5 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Alguien sabe *si es descendiente del mítico Mariscal* (este sí de verdad)
> 
> PD; o al menos pertenecer a alguna rama relacionada



Directo imposible. El Kutuzov napoleónico no tuvo hijos varones.


----------



## ELVR (5 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Poned hezpoilers, que algunos estamos comiendo.
> Joder qué retortijon, me vais a disculpar un momento..



Dan ganas de preguntar a algún forero hesperto en subastancias que qué le dice esa mirada.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ahora es cuando más necesitan a los 300.000 soldados fantasma es una pena que solo existan sobre el papel..






Están preparando el desfile del año que viene.


----------



## Trovador (5 Jun 2022)

_ “El señor Zhemchugov, que ahora ayuda a capacitar a los voluntarios, dice que las autoridades ucranianas establecieron la estructura básica para una insurgencia en unos cuantos meses apresurados antes de la guerra. Ahora existe una red de depósitos secretos de armas, casas seguras y posibles simpatizantes en todo el país”. _


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080760



Esa no trabaja para Torbe?
Me suena esa boca. Y ese corte en el labio inferior de intento fallido tragaBBC


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Francia aspiraba a ser la potencia militar y diplomatica de la UE y ve que Alemania la va a sustituir en todo en unos años.
> 
> Los alemanes han aprendido 2 veces que tienen que ir pisando huevos. Hasta que no sean independientes energeticamente deben ir con perfil bajo.



Los alemanes no deben dejarse comprar por los rusos. Cada día son mas dependientes de la energía rusa.Gracias a los sobornos del kremlin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

europa va a pagar sus tratos con el demonio, hay que darle capacidad inmediata a ucrania para liberar sus puertos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

borrell poniendo la nota moral en la UE ante tantas llamaditas
autentico procer español


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jun 2022)

Momento del derribo del avión ruso


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Jun 2022)

Francia entregará 12 cañones 155 autoprpulsados Caesar, hay 6 ya funcionando en el Donbass.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los alemanes no deben dejarse comprar por los rusos. Cada día son mas dependientes de la energía rusa.Gracias a los sobornos del kremlin



Los de siempre nos vendieron la moto de "energía limpia" desmontando sistemas energéticos autosuficientes e independientes geoestratégicamente y arrojándonos a un camino tramposo que sólo aboca al abismo.
Incluso en España se ha hecho sistemáticamente y la última muy reciente.
A alguien se le ocurrió pensar qué sucedería si fallaba la única fuente de energía? y que para más inri provenía de países conflictivos?
A mi me suena todo esto a tongo, a jugada del Kremlin a largo plazo, vamos, que tengo confianza cero en la integridad de los dirigentes europeos en este sentido.
Maldición!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Lo normal es que la propia europa suministre lo que haga falta a Ucrania, dado que ucrania es de interes de seguridad para Europa; no para USA.
A ver si Cuckron entiende de una vez que el kremlin no puede asimilarse a la orbita europea; el ego y el poder del kremlin es demasiado grande y solo acepta gobernar. Y que si europa quiere hacerse fuerte a la que si tiene que asimilar es a Ucrania y expulsar la influencia rusa de la periferia.

Europa no es consciente de sus propias necesidades de seguridad, nadie ha argumentado que Ucrania es necesaria para la seguridad europea, es como si europa no existiera en los analisis. Hay seguridad siempre que el oso no se sienta inseguro; es un analisis equivocado.



tomcat ii dijo:


> Francia entregará 12 cañones 155 autoprpulsados Caesar, hay 6 ya funcionando en el Donbass.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

sabotajes kremlinitas



Kalikatres dijo:


> Los de siempre nos vendieron la moto de "energía limpia" desmontando sistemas energéticos autosuficientes e independientes geoestratégicamente y arrojándonos a un camino tramposo que sólo aboca al abismo.
> Incluso en España se ha hecho sistemáticamente y la última muy reciente.
> A alguien se le ocurrió pensar qué sucedería si fallaba la única fuente de energía? y que para más inri provenía de países conflictivos?
> A mi me suena todo esto a tongo, a jugada del Kremlin a largo plazo, vamos, que tengo confianza cero en la integridad de los dirigentes europeos en este sentido.
> Maldición!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (6 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los alemanes no deben dejarse comprar por los rusos. Cada día son mas dependientes de la energía rusa.Gracias a los sobornos del kremlin



que va, es lo que se dicen los expertos de aqui que lo leen de otros ejpertos como el Turiel , pero los planes alemanes en un lustro eran depender muy poco del gas, ruso o no, y ser ellos los que repartieran el gas ruso por los nord stream a los demás paises del este menos desarrollados en temas renovables e hidrogeno.

Logicamente a alguien no les gustaba que Alemania fuera independiente energeticamente. Y no solo a Rusia, hay más implicados.


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Será esto verdad?



Puede ser.

Pero si han retrocedido no es tanto por los ucranianos que han entrado sino para ponerse s salvo de cosas como esto


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Russian sentiment towards the War in Ukraine is changing • WarTranslated


I wanted to express something that’s been brewing in my head the past couple of days and culminated today in a fairly specific thought which came to my mind as I was skimming my usual bookmarks in search for fresh translation material to share with you. In the past week or so, I started sensing […]




wartranslated.com


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Ya se sabe por qué han tirado misiles los rusos sobre una nave cerca de la estación de Kiev..

Armas de la OTAN?


Están intentando impedir que los ucranianos saquen el trigo por ferrocarril




Mientras tanto en Myikolaiv...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Traigo andanadas termobaricas de Kasparov, Cuckrones a cubierto


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Ejemplo de hace unos dias, mandan a los reclutas de la LNR a tomar el Hotel MIR a pata, sin el apoyo de un triste blindado


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Myikolaiv...



Pero estas cosas al final van a ser culpa también de los malvados occidentales. Rusia se dedica a reventar el suministros de cereales a otros países, pero es culpa de los occidentales que no le han dejado otra opción que hacer eso. 

Lo llevamos viendo ya meses: Rusia invade Ucrania: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; Ucrania no se rinde y sigue luchando: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; aumenta la inflacción y el precio de los combustibles y la energía: culpa de EE.UU y Europa... Al final todo lo malo derivado de las ansias expansionistas de Putin es culpa de una u otra manera de EE.UU y Europa. Hay que convencer a la gente que a Rusia hay que dejarla hacer lo que le venga en gana. Si quiere Invadir Estonia después de Ucrania pues hay que dejarla no vaya a ser que aumente todavía más la inflacción.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Traigo andanadas termobaricas de Kasparov, Cuckrones a cubierto



100 horas al teléfono con el gasolinero jefe es algo bastante extraño. Yo creo que los rusos han creado una IA que simula una conversación con Putín y la están betatesteando con Maricron.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ya se sabe por qué han tirado misiles los rusos sobre una nave cerca de la estación de Kiev..
> 
> Armas de la OTAN?
> 
> ...



Y Ladrov pidiendo a los africanos que les levanten las sanciones. Son unos subnormales pero de verdad, parecen dirigidos por un niño poco espabilado malcriado con una pataleta.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (6 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



.
Vale más el misil que el dron.


----------



## ELVR (6 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Y Ladrov pidiendo a los africanos que les levanten las sanciones. Son unos subnormales pero de verdad, parecen dirigidos por un niño poco espabilado malcriado con una pataleta.



Es mucho más siniestro. Está diciendo: o nos levantáis las sanciones o váis a tener primaveras variadas delante de vuestros palacios por la carestía.


----------



## moncton (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero estas cosas al final van a ser culpa también de los malvados occidentales. Rusia se dedica a reventar el suministros de cereales a otros países, pero es culpa de los occidentales que no le han dejado otra opción que hacer eso.
> 
> Lo llevamos viendo ya meses: Rusia invade Ucrania: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; Ucrania no se rinde y sigue luchando: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; aumenta la inflacción y el precio de los combustibles y la energía: culpa de EE.UU y Europa... Al final todo lo malo derivado de las ansias expansionistas de Putin es culpa de una u otra manera de EE.UU y Europa. Hay que convencer a la gente que a Rusia hay que dejarla hacer lo que le venga en gana. Si quiere Invadir Estonia después de Ucrania pues hay que dejarla no vaya a ser que aumente todavía más la inflacción.



Los cálculos del Putin siempre se basaron en que occidente le diese carta blanca para hacer lo que le diese la gana, como mucho alguna declaración en la ONU o la UE, alguna sancion menor, retirada temporal de embajadores, protestas...

Pero que la amenaza de gasolina cara le daria la ventaja que necesitaba para concluir la invasion antes de que occidente se organizase y en todo caso sus contactos políticos causarian problemas y retrasos en la toma de decisiones

Pero para eso tendria que haber conquistado ucrania en una semana y poder plantear el conflicto como "resuelto" y no dar otra salida mas que la aceptacion de los hechos consumados

Al fallar en lo primero ha dado tiempo a que occidente se organice, las sanciones son mucho mas de las esperadas y las noticias de asesinatos y violaciones no dan lugar a la aceptacion de los hechos

No queda mas que ir hasta el final, a ver quien revienta primero. La unica esperanza que tiene el Putin es aguantar como pueda e intentar que occidente se canse, que la inflación suba y la gente decida traicionar a ucrania, y como el negocio del gas y petroleo va a menos, se mete a joder el mercado de cereal, que es la palanca que le queda

Lo critico vendra en tres meses, si ucrania aguanta unos meses mas rusia tiene que caer


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> .
> Vale más el misil que el dron.



Debe ser un MANPAD, no se ve vehículo .........


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

Es una guerra el coste no importa nada..
Si te gastas derribando un dron..pero al menos no te ve la artillería..que puede destrozarte todo el batallón


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

Que Rusia puede recibir el abrazo del oso por parte de China es una posibilidad
De momento los chinos ya compran petróleo barato


*El nuevo vasallo de China: Vladimir Putin*
Xi Jinping ahora tiene las mejores cartas para dirigir la relación Moscú-Beijing.

China ahora puede disfrutar cambiando las tornas.

Cuando el presidente Mao Zedong visitó al dictador soviético Joseph Stalin en el invierno de 1949, era en gran medida el suplicante menor. Stalin lo mandó a esperar durante semanas en su dacha número 2 cubierta de nieve, a 27 kilómetros de Moscú, donde el humillado y estreñido líder chino se quejaba de todo, desde la calidad del pescado hasta su incómodo colchón.

Cuando los dos líderes comunistas se pusieron manos a la obra, Stalin se las arregló para llegar a un acuerdo muy favorable que puso a Mao en la obligación de comprar armas y maquinaria pesada rusas con un préstamo sobre el que Pekín tendría que pagar intereses.

Siete décadas después, la dinámica del poder revela un reinicio radical. Poco antes de invadir Ucrania, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin viajó a los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing para proclamar la amistad “sin límites” con el chino Xi Jinping, pero no hay duda de quién es la verdadera superpotencia en ese dúo en estos días. La economía china de 18 billones de dólares es ahora 10 veces más poderosa que la de Rusia. Beijing tendrá casi todas las buenas cartas para establecer los términos de cualquier salvavidas financiero del hermano mayor.

Mientras Rusia se enfrenta a una economía que se contrae bruscamente bajo las sanciones y un inminente embargo de petróleo de Europa, China es el potencial benefactor obvio al que Putin se dirige.

Xi comparte la hostilidad de Putin hacia Occidente y la OTAN, pero eso no significa que ofrecerá caridad pura. La principal preocupación estratégica de Xi es la prosperidad y la seguridad de China, no salvar a Rusia. Es probable que Beijing compre al menos algo de petróleo desviado de Europa, pero solo con un gran descuento de los puntos de referencia mundiales. China solo ayudará a Rusia en la medida en que no atraiga sanciones y no ponga en peligro su propia capacidad de vender productos a los países ricos de América del Norte y la UE.

*Una asociación muy pública*
Públicamente, China está haciendo un gran espectáculo de solidaridad política con Moscú. Ha aumentado el comercio general con Rusia, esencialmente abandonó a Ucrania, expandió las transacciones financieras sin el uso de dólares o euros, y duplicó la cooperación futura para desarrollar tecnología militar mientras realiza ejercicios conjuntos en la región del Pacífico.

Sergey Lavrov, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, reconoció que el futuro de su país está en China y dijo: "Ahora que Occidente ha tomado una posición de 'dictador', nuestros lazos económicos con China crecerán aún más rápido".

El propio Xi también parece ser un gran admirador de Putin a nivel personal. Yun Sun, director del Programa de China en el Centro Stimson, llama a esto su "complejo de Rusia". (Desde que estalló la guerra, Xi solo ha hablado por teléfono con Putin, no con su homólogo ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy).

Sin embargo, existen límites muy serios para estas relaciones “sin límites”. Por ahora, al menos, China está enfatizando a las naciones occidentales que no está vendiendo armas ni partes de aviones a Rusia. Beijing no quiere ser víctima de las sanciones, por lo que establece límites a la relación. Aún más preocupante para Putin, China también está dispuesta a fijar un alto precio por el apoyo. Beijing, por ejemplo, quiere restringir las ventas de armas altamente lucrativas de Rusia a India, el archienemigo de China en el Himalaya.

“Al contrario del patrón de la Guerra Fría, Rusia será el socio menor de una China más poderosa. Eso irritará a Putin”, dijo Matthew Kroenig, subdirector del Centro Scowcroft de Estrategia y Seguridad del Atlantic Council.

Ese papel secundario no es un escenario que Putin hubiera imaginado cuando el presidente ruso decidió invadir Ucrania en febrero, impulsado por el deseo de reconstruir una gloria pasada para su nación.

Pero en general, debería haberlo visto venir. China es un país obsesionado por corregir humillaciones históricas y conservar su posición de liderazgo mundial. La época en que la Unión Soviética era ideológica y económicamente superior a la China comunista ya pasó. Huawei Technologies construye las redes 5G de Rusia, mientras que Rusia requiere la cooperación china en todo, desde piezas de aviones hasta intercambios de divisas. Es importante destacar que no solo Estados Unidos y Europa imponen sanciones a Moscú, sino también otras tres economías asiáticas importantes: Japón, Corea del Sur y Singapur.

Andrey Kortunov, director general del Consejo de Asuntos Internacionales de Rusia respaldado por el Kremlin, duda de que las élites de Rusia tengan muchas ganas de servir como socio menor de China. Pero ve pocas alternativas para Moscú. “Desde que comenzó el conflicto, Rusia comenzó a necesitar a China más que antes porque China sigue siendo en muchos sentidos el único juego en la ciudad, con los lazos económicos entre Rusia y Occidente recortados y con sanciones impuestas a Rusia”.

*Cálculos crudos*
Quizás el cálculo más grande para China es hasta dónde llegará para ayudar a Putin a vencer un inminente embargo de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso. Esta prohibición europea perforará un agujero significativo en el presupuesto de Rusia a menos que intervengan otros grandes compradores.

Al decidir cuánto comprará, Beijing tiene una enorme influencia sobre Moscú.

Rusia y Arabia Saudita ya son los dos principales proveedores de petróleo de China. En mayo, las importaciones marítimas de crudo ruso a China alcanzaron un máximo de dos años con 1,14 millones de barriles por día, frente a los 800.000 barriles por día en 2021, según datos de Vortexa Analytics compartidos con POLITICO.

Sin embargo, gran parte de la explicación de esto es pura economía obstinada de los chinos más que una muestra de solidaridad política. Las sanciones internacionales significan que los comerciantes se han mostrado cautelosos al manejar el crudo ruso, creando un mini exceso que hace que el petróleo de Rusia se negocie entre $ 20 y $ 30 más barato que los precios de referencia internacionales.

Dado que China importa más de 10 millones de barriles por día, ciertamente hay espacio para comprar más, especialmente cuando la economía se reinicie y las medidas de bloqueo se eliminen gradualmente en ciudades clave como Shanghái. Pero las ventas rusas a la UE han sido de unos 2,4 millones de bpd. Dadas las propias preocupaciones de seguridad de China sobre la dependencia excesiva de los proveedores individuales, sería muy poco probable que China comenzara repentinamente a comprar todo el petróleo excedente de Rusia.

Del mismo modo, China tiene las cartas en lo que respecta al gas. Justo antes de invadir Ucrania, Putin firmó un acuerdo con Xi en el que acordó aumentar las exportaciones de gas natural a 48 000 millones de metros cúbicos por año en el futuro, desde los humildes 4 100 millones de metros cúbicos en 2020. Rusia también está planeando un nuevo gasoducto, Power of Siberia 2 , que podría hacer que las exportaciones de gas ruso a Europa se cambiaran más fácilmente a China.

“Sin embargo, el problema es que China tiene todas las cartas en las negociaciones”, escribió Nikos Tsafos, asesor principal de energía del primer ministro griego, en un informe de un grupo de expertos en mayo. “Y al igual que la primera línea Power of Siberia, China impulsará una dura negociación. Lo que no se sabe en este momento es si China está lista para hacer un trato. Es probable que Rusia ofrezca términos muy atractivos, al menos, debido a su desesperación. ¿Pero China los aceptará? ¿Se verán tentados por el precio o se lo pensarán dos veces antes de expandir su dependencia de Rusia en este momento?”.

*viendo las armas*
La necesidad de Rusia de un aliado coincide con el aumento de la asertividad de China. Cuanto más aislado esté Moscú, más tendrá que ayudar a China a promover su ambición geopolítica.

Durante años, los funcionarios chinos han estado presionando discretamente a sus homólogos rusos para que reduzcan las ventas de armas a India, que ha tenido una disputa fronteriza a veces sangrienta con Beijing.

Entre 2017 y 2022, India fue el mayor mercado de exportación de armas para Rusia, seguido de China, según estadísticas del Instituto Internacional de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo. Luchar contra soldados indios armados con equipos rusos puede no ser divertido para China, pero ciertamente es un negocio lucrativo para Rusia.

Antes de la guerra, “Rusia era muy terca y [diría]: 'Oh, China, no estás en una posición para dictarnos nuestras elecciones a quién vender armas. Pero creo que China estará en esta posición probablemente dentro de cinco años”, Alexander Gabuev, un experto en las relaciones entre Rusia y China del Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, un grupo de expertos.

India, por su parte, está tratando de mantener una relación abierta con Putin. Nueva Delhi, como Beijing, está comprando petróleo barato, aunque también está ansiosa por mantener fuertes lazos con EE. UU.

“Una Rusia debilitada por la guerra y las sanciones, pero no caótica e inestable, conviene a los intereses a largo plazo de China”, dijo Bobo Lo, exjefe adjunto de la misión australiana en Moscú que ahora trabaja en el Instituto Lowy. “El aislamiento de Rusia la empujará aún más a una posición de socio menor en la relación, al tiempo que aumentará su dependencia económica y estratégica de China”.

*puesto de mando*
La inversión de poder de hoy habría parecido muy peculiar para aquellos que cantaban _L'Internationale_ en Moscú en la era de la posguerra.

Después de todo, la URSS y la República Popular estuvieron en términos difíciles durante décadas, a pesar de su supuesta proximidad ideológica.

“En la década de 1950, era absolutamente cierto que el hecho de que China fuera el socio menor era muy irritante, porque había una opinión en Beijing de que, con demasiada frecuencia, Moscú, como potencia del statu quo, se preocupaba demasiado por sus relaciones con Occidente en el primer momento. expensas de sus relaciones con China”, dijo Joseph Torigian, autor de _Prestige, Manipulation, and Coercion_ , un nuevo libro sobre Stalin y Mao. “Cuando eran Stalin y Mao, Stalin era un maestro, era el titán del movimiento comunista. Cuando Stalin murió, Mao menospreció a Jruschov, como alguien que no entendía la ideología. Cuando Deng Xiaoping conoció a Gorbachov, Deng pensó que Gorbachov era un idiota”.

Si bien Xi y Putin comparten una mejor relación personal que sus predecesores, también tienen consideraciones muy diferentes sobre el futuro del papel de sus países en el mundo.

El enfoque completo de Xi está en asegurar la presidencia por tercera vez, armado con un llamado a hacer que China, un mercado profundamente arraigado en Occidente, sea más próspero, eventualmente superando a los EE. UU. para convertirse en la economía número uno del mundo. Las sanciones arruinarían ese libro de jugadas.

Putin, mientras tanto, está en un aprieto más difícil. Estaría feliz de tomar todo lo que pueda de China dada la angustia actual de su país, incluso si eso significa que Rusia es vista como un socio menor de China.

“El problema es que él ve el conflicto en Ucrania como algo central en su lucha por mantener su régimen”, dijo Gabuev. “Hay tanta visión de túnel emocional sobre la importancia de la guerra en Ucrania y que se la devuelvan a los estadounidenses, particularmente porque la ayuda del ejército estadounidense, el suministro de armas, el intercambio de datos confidenciales de inteligencia... ayudan a matar a muchos soldados rusos. ”

“Estar en el bolsillo de China es un poco menos temido, porque la atención se centra realmente en luchar contra Estados Unidos”, dijo. “Si China proporciona los recursos necesarios, y al mismo tiempo no parece interferir en los asuntos internos de Rusia, ese es el precio que acepta pagar para continuar su lucha con los EE. UU.”









China’s new vassal: Vladimir Putin


Xi Jinping now holds the better cards in steering the Moscow-Beijing relationship.




www.politico.eu


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora veremos si china le reclama Manchuria oriental .zona cedida tras la segunda guerra del opio ..donde está ahora vladivostock


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)

Algún cacharrito les ha llegado a los ucras, que en 4 días hemos visto derribar muchos aparatos rusos, tanto helos como aviones:


----------



## seven up (6 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Algún cacharrito les ha llegado a los ucras, que en 4 días hemos visto derribar muchos aparatos rusos, tanto helos como aviones:



¿Los emblemas del avión de la foto no son ucranianos?.


----------



## Informatico77 (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero estas cosas al final van a ser culpa también de los malvados occidentales. Rusia se dedica a reventar el suministros de cereales a otros países, pero es culpa de los occidentales que no le han dejado otra opción que hacer eso.
> 
> Lo llevamos viendo ya meses: Rusia invade Ucrania: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; Ucrania no se rinde y sigue luchando: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; aumenta la inflacción y el precio de los combustibles y la energía: culpa de EE.UU y Europa... Al final todo lo malo derivado de las ansias expansionistas de Putin es culpa de una u otra manera de EE.UU y Europa. Hay que convencer a la gente que a Rusia hay que dejarla hacer lo que le venga en gana. Si quiere Invadir Estonia después de Ucrania pues hay que dejarla no vaya a ser que aumente todavía más la inflacción.



Algunos conspiranoicos, muchos en este foro, dicen que lo del grano es un invento. El mismo Putin está chantajeando con el grano, con el hambre en África, poniendo como condición para liberar lo que ha ROBADO que quiten las sanciones a Bielorrusia.


----------



## duncan (6 Jun 2022)

Más madera desde Suecia:










Suecia proporcionará a Ucrania rifles de francotirador AG 90 y armas antitanque AT4. – Galaxia Militar


Según un comunicado publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa sueco el pasado viernes, Suecia ha adoptado una nueva enmienda para




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El tema está en: Vale más el misil o el dron? 
En caso de que valga más el dron.. Se pueden fabricar drones abaratados de señuelo? 

Esta guerra moderna tiene muchos matices.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Los emblemas del avión de la foto no son ucranianos?.



El texto dice:

"Un avión de combate derribado sobre la ciudad de Orekhov en la región de Zaporozhye resultó ser ucraniano.

Por desafortunado que parezca, ¡es un hecho!"

Creo que es el de ayer. Yo creo que explotó sin más, no se ve llegar a ningún misil.


----------



## duncan (6 Jun 2022)

Los belgas en su mejor tradición (vendedores de armas):








Ucrania recibe los obuses M109 comprados a una empresa privada belga. – Galaxia Militar


Ucrania ha recibido obuses autopropulsados M109 del ejército belga de 155 mm vendidos a Ucrania por una empresa privada. Así




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El texto dice:
> 
> "Un avión de combate derribado sobre la ciudad de Orekhov en la región de Zaporozhye resultó ser ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Explotó, eso es lo importante


----------



## uberales (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero estas cosas al final van a ser culpa también de los malvados occidentales. Rusia se dedica a reventar el suministros de cereales a otros países, pero es culpa de los occidentales que no le han dejado otra opción que hacer eso.
> 
> Lo llevamos viendo ya meses: Rusia invade Ucrania: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; Ucrania no se rinde y sigue luchando: culpa de EE.UU y Europa; aumenta la inflacción y el precio de los combustibles y la energía: culpa de EE.UU y Europa... Al final todo lo malo derivado de las ansias expansionistas de Putin es culpa de una u otra manera de EE.UU y Europa. Hay que convencer a la gente que a Rusia hay que dejarla hacer lo que le venga en gana. Si quiere Invadir Estonia después de Ucrania pues hay que dejarla no vaya a ser que aumente todavía más la inflacción.



A ver la culpa en un 90% es de Rusia, pero ese 10% que falta es culpa de los occidentales por vivir en los mundos de yupi. Se han creido que no existían más las guerras ni los locos, ni se ponían a pensar en verano pasado qué pasaba con el gas ruso ya firmado, ni que con tener solo un proveedor de gas estás jodido... Vamos que en cierta manera somos culpables por culpa de la estulticia de nuestros gobernantes.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (6 Jun 2022)

Otra victoria Ucra, y muy importante: no habrá embolsamiento Horda.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> A ver la culpa en un 90% es de Rusia, pero ese 10% que falta es culpa de los occidentales por vivir en los mundos de yupi. Se han creido que no existían más las guerras ni los locos, ni se ponían a pensar en verano pasado qué pasaba con el gas ruso ya firmado, ni que con tener solo un proveedor de gas estás jodido... Vamos que en cierta manera somos culpables por culpa de la estulticia de nuestros gobernantes.



Espera cuando EEUU de la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, es el negocio de los yanquis ¿es que no lo ves? Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU invadirá toda España, tendremos que pedir ayuda a Putin si queremos evitar los ataques de la aviación marroquí con aviones de EEUU. Los rusos tienen misiles para derribar los aviones invisibles yanqui como se demostró en la guerra de Yugoslavia. ¿por qué te crees que no se mete la OTAN de EEUU en el espacio aéreo ucraniano?


----------



## Abc123CBA (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Los emblemas del avión de la foto no son ucranianos?.



Sí, se rumorea que podría haber sido derribado por fuego amigo dado que el piloto volaba a gran altura.


----------



## uberales (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Espera cuando EEUU de la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, es el negocio de los yanquis ¿es que no lo ves? Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU invadirá toda España, tendremos que pedir ayuda a Putin si queremos evitar los ataques de la aviación marroquí con aviones de EEUU. Los rusos tienen misiles para derribar los aviones invisibles yanqui como se demostró en la guerra de Yugoslavia. ¿por qué te crees que no se mete la OTAN de EEUU en el espacio aéreo ucraniano?



Pero ¿algunos qué os fumáis?


----------



## alb. (6 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Algún cacharrito les ha llegado a los ucras, que en 4 días hemos visto derribar muchos aparatos rusos, tanto helos como aviones:



O quizás es que ahora los están utilizando. Si no los usan lo se los derriban.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El texto dice:
> 
> "Un avión de combate derribado sobre la ciudad de Orekhov en la región de Zaporozhye resultó ser ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Los misiles tierra aire no dejan estela


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

alb. dijo:


> O quizás es que ahora los están utilizando. Si no los usan lo se los derriban.



La fuerza aérea ucraniana ha estado volando desde el primer día y no ha parado ya que los rusos son unos inútiles suprimiendo defensas y aeródromos


----------



## moncton (6 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que Rusia puede recibir el abrazo del oso por parte de China es una posibilidad
> De momento los chinos ya compran petróleo barato
> 
> 
> ...



Si no te puedes fiar de los rusos, no te digo como son los chinos...

Por poner un ejemplo, en mi curro anterior tenia una compañera china que se pasaba medio año pateando el pais visitando empresas para venderle nuestros productos

Ademas de una burocracia interna que tiraba patras (para conseguir reunion con alguien que tuviese poder de decision era un calvario) el gobierno estaba metido en todo, tenian sus rollitos de proveedores oficiales y habia que pasar por el aro

pero es que ademas no se cortaban un pelo, en mas de una ocasion le propusieron a mi compañera que les pasase los detalles tecnicos de nuestros productos, que ellos montarian una empresa para fabricarlos en china y que le darian un porcentaje guapo de las acciones y parte de las ventas. Y eso se lo dijeron a la cara, con todas las letras y sin cortarse ni un pelo

Fiate del chino, fiate...

Los chinos querran meter mano a las materias primas rusas (y quien no) pero lo ultimo que quieren es que la UE o los estados unidos se pongan tontos con aranceles o permisos, como les hicieron con el 5G de Huawei.

Llevamos 100 dias de guerra y la "amistad eterna" china no deja de ser muy de boquilla


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

En esta entrada Brutalsky nos comenta como se preparó la sanidad rusa para la operación especial de invasión de Ucrania



¿Está mal equipado el ejército ruso?






A cada persona rusa que hable con valentía sobre la lucha contra Ukri, le sugiero que visite el Centro Nacional de Investigación Médica para Cirugía que lleva el nombre de AV Vishnevsky en Moscú (en la foto de arriba).
Fue transformado en un hospital militar y allí se realizan cientos de cirugías todos los días. Tengo un informe confirmado de primera mano de un médico del hospital de que hay una docena de samovares (amputados de ambos brazos y piernas).
Los samovares son en su mayoría hombres jóvenes: adolescentes tardíos, veinte años.
Quiero que ustedes, mis patriotas rusos en Quora, se imaginen en el lugar de uno de esos jóvenes que se despiertan todas las mañanas sin poder hacer nada por sí mismos preguntando por qué razón exactamente perdió todas sus extremidades.
¿Quizás tú, mi patriótico ruso en Quora, puedas venir conmigo y explicarle lo que le escribes aquí en ruso sencillo?





A principios del 1 de junio de 2022, el ejército ruso ha perdido entre 53 000 y 63 000 heridos, la mayoría de ellos hombres jóvenes.
En febrero y marzo, la tasa de mortalidad fue cercana al 50%. Al principio, no había hospitales militares de campaña en la zona de combate, no había bolsas de sangre y los soldados heridos simplemente morían desangrados. En abril-mayo la tasa de mortalidad se redujo al 25%.
Las heridas complicadas, incluidas las heridas en la cabeza y las lesiones del sistema nervioso, no se tratan en condiciones de combate. Las lesiones graves en las extremidades casi siempre terminan en amputación. No hay ambulancias ni instructores médicos en las unidades en el frente de batalla.
Todo el sistema de medicina militar en Rusia ha sido borrado en los últimos 20 años. Había unos 14.000 hospitales militares en la URSS, y hoy quedan unos 60 en todo el país. Ese número está abierto a debate ya que algunos de ellos existen solo en papel.
Los hospitales comenzaron a prepararse dos meses antes del inicio de la guerra.
En ese momento, pocos médicos entendieron por qué esto era necesario, pero lo hicieron de todos modos, sin tomarlo en serio.
Todos los hospitales en Rusia fueron vaciados de pacientes con Covid y no se admitieron nuevos casos de Covid, sin importar cuán graves fueran, en preparación para recibir a los heridos.
El número de quirófanos aumentó considerablemente de tres a cuatro veces, mientras que el personal médico no aumentó.
En todos los hospitales militares de Rusia, se cerraron los departamentos no básicos: cardiología, ginecología, todo se concentró solo en el tratamiento de los heridos.
Los especialistas trabajan en unidades sanitarias en la retaguardia, y no en la línea del frente. Pero los heridos todavía necesitan ser llevados allí, y esto también causa problemas debido a la falta de transporte especial, por lo que muchos heridos mueren en los frentes de batalla.
Los paramédicos son jóvenes soldados que acaban de realizar un sencillo curso de primeros auxilios. Muchos de ellos ni siquiera saben cómo aplicar un vendaje normalmente. No pueden salvar a los heridos graves.
Los médicos trabajan tantas horas que ya hay casos en que los cirujanos mueren por estrés y exceso de trabajo. Viven en los hospitales que funcionan las 24 horas sin días libres.
El comando central está tratando de construir algo sobre la marcha. Para poner las cosas en algún orden. Trajeron hospitales de campaña, trajeron médicos, incluidos civiles. Todavía no hay suficientes de ellos.
Las operaciones a menudo se realizan agachados cuando los hospitales de campaña están bajo fuego, y dado que las unidades rusas no tienen comunicación entre sí y no saben dónde se encuentran los hospitales de campaña, a menudo los bombardean con fuego amigo.
Los heridos graves y moderados se envían a Moscú, San Petersburgo, la región de Leningrado y otros grandes hospitales. Naturalmente, los esquemas de corrupción se forman para ser enviados con heridas leves lejos del frente de batalla.
Las heridas autoinfligidas son un problema grave en el ejército ruso en Ucrania. Se entrega un manual médico sobre heridas autoinfligidas a médicos e instructores médicos. Lo primero es determinar si el soldado se hirió a sí mismo o fue del enemigo.
Especialista del servicio patológico y anatómico militar recoger las partes del cuerpo de los muertos que se llevan al laboratorio para su identificación en Rostov-on-Don. Ha estado allí desde la guerra de Chechenia.
Pero hay poca gente trabajando allí. Y solo una fracción de los muertos se lleva al laboratorio, la mayoría de los cadáveres se abandonan en los campos, bosques y tanques quemados.
Nadie sabe realmente cuántos muertos y heridos tiene el ejército ruso. Las cifras de la baja son tabú y desconocidas, de ahí que no haya cifras publicadas.
Si tuviéramos una guerra oficial, todas las personas desaparecidas serían eventualmente reconocidas como muertas. Con el SMO no se puede dar por muerta a toda persona desaparecida, para ello necesitan exámenes, y mucho más.
Por lo tanto, los marineros del crucero Moskva permanecen en estado desconocido. A las madres todavía no se les dice que sus hijos han muerto, y algunas de ellas creen que todavía están vivos porque no saben que más de la mitad de la tripulación murió como oficialmente se informó que nadie lo ha hecho.









What is Russia's future in the next 10 years?


Answer (1 of 8): Georgy Shchedrovitsky, Soviet philosopher and methodologist One of my favourite quotes is from science fiction writer William Gibson, 'The future is already here – it's just not evenly distributed.” While everyone’s eyes are on Vladimir Putin, his war, and his corrupt regime, t...



www.quora.com


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Espera cuando EEUU de la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, es el negocio de los yanquis ¿es que no lo ves? Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU invadirá toda España, tendremos que pedir ayuda a Putin si queremos evitar los ataques de la aviación marroquí con aviones de EEUU. Los rusos tienen misiles para derribar los aviones invisibles yanqui como se demostró en la guerra de Yugoslavia. ¿por qué te crees que no se mete la OTAN de EEUU en el espacio aéreo ucraniano?



¿Tú te crees en serio esas cosas que dices?
Porque de ser así deberías buscar ayuda profesional.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero ¿algunos qué os fumáis?



Nos fumamos del poder que tienen el dinero sobre la humanidad. Todavía te crees que vivimos en una democracia porque vas a votar ? donde es más importe el dinero que las personas Repasa la historia, en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas los yanquis mataron a 13000 soldados españoles. Los yanquis se inventan un guión de película y nos meten en guerra, solo con decir que Ceuta y Melilla pertenece a Marruecos, y que nosotros somos descendiente de asesinos de Felipe II, el imperio español que esclavizó a toda America. Ahora Putin es el malo, mañana serán los chinos y pasado mañana los españoles. Los EEUU viven de vender armas y vacunas, te obligarán a ponerte la vacuna del mono, lo mismo que te ha pasado con la del coronatimo.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Los emblemas del avión de la foto no son ucranianos?.



La foto es para identificar correctamente los restos del modelo. Creo.


Abc123CBA dijo:


> Sí, se rumorea que podría haber sido derribado por fuego amigo dado que el piloto volaba a gran altura.



Pues si es así, menuda cagada, porque bichos de esos no tendrán muchos.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Tú te crees en serio esas cosas que dices?
> Porque de ser así deberías buscar ayuda profesional.



Te asusta la verdad el dinero por encima de la vida de las personas asalariadas. Haz un video en Ucrania de los soldados ucranianos y rusos, y preguntarles que trabajo tienen en tiempos de paz y cuanto cobran, te garantizo que no encontrarás a ningún millonario te garantizo que ese video no lo emitieran en las tvs corruptas españolas. no interesa abrir los ojos a los ignorantes que hay muchos en España.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te asusta la verdad el dinero por encima de la vida de las personas asalariadas. Haz un video en Ucrania de los soldados ucranianos y rusos, y preguntarles que trabajo tienen en tiempos de paz y cuanto cobran, te garantizo que no encontrarás a ningún millonario te garantizo que ese video no lo emitieran en las tvs corruptas españolas. no interesa abrir los ojos a los ignorantes que hay muchos en España.



Claro, claro...


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Tú te crees en serio esas cosas que dices?
> Porque de ser así deberías buscar ayuda profesional.



Neutral295 es como una versión en tonto de Debunker.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Nos fumamos del poder que tienen el dinero sobre la humanidad. Todavía te crees que vivimos en una democracia porque vas a votar ? donde es más importe el dinero que las personas Repasa la historia, en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas los yanquis mataron a 13000 soldados españoles. Los yanquis se inventan un guión de película y nos meten en guerra, solo con decir que Ceuta y Melilla pertenece a Marruecos, y que nosotros somos descendiente de asesinos de Felipe II, el imperio español que esclavizó a toda America. Ahora Putin es el malo, mañana serán los chinos y pasado mañana los españoles. Los EEUU viven de vender armas y vacunas, te obligarán a ponerte la vacuna del mono, lo mismo que te ha pasado con la del coronatimo.




Corre a votar al coletas... Y luego ponle el Culo a los rusos que veas.


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

Son exportaciones de cereal sanas..
Ladrones y saqueadores que ahora juegan con la baza de las hambrunas en áfrica


Trigo ucraniano robado vendido por Rusia a Siria: informes 

Los datos de fuente abierta y las imágenes satelitales ayudaron a rastrear un envío de trigo ucraniano robado desde el puerto de Sebastopol en Crimea hasta el puerto sirio de Lattakia. 


Parte del trigo confiscado a los agricultores ucranianos por las tropas rusas de ocupación se vendió a Siria, según reveló el medio francés _Franceinfo_ en una investigación el sábado. 

Ucrania ha acusado durante mucho tiempo a Rusia de robar su trigo desde la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. 

En los últimos dos meses, las actividades comerciales han aumentado notablemente en el puerto de Sebastopol, ubicado en la península de Crimea ocupada por Rusia. Según el proyecto SeaKrime, un proyecto de investigación ucraniano, la terminal de cereales del puerto exportó más de 102.000 toneladas de cereales en abril y 109.800 en mayo, frente a las 40.000 toneladas de media antes de la guerra.

Los observadores han relacionado estas exportaciones vertiginosas con el trigo ucraniano robado, según los testimonios de los agricultores ucranianos que informaron que las tropas rusas confiscaron su cosecha.

Desde la invasión, al menos diez barcos que pensaban transportar cereales partieron de Sebastopol.

Ucrania agradeció a Egipto el mes pasado por rechazar un barco ruso cargado de grano que, según dijo, había sido robado. Egipto se encuentra entre los mayores importadores de trigo del mundo, pero los envíos se han visto interrumpidos por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Días después, informa _Franceinfo_ , el mismo barco, el _Matros Pozynich, _ fue visto descargando en el puerto de Lattakia en Siria controlada por el gobierno. 

Siria ha estado luchando contra la escasez recurrente de trigo en los últimos años, debido tanto a la destrucción de la infraestructura agrícola durante la guerra civil en curso como a las sanciones internacionales contra el régimen sirio. La escasez de pan, que es un alimento básico local, ha provocado protestas y tensiones en las zonas controladas por el gobierno.

Rusia ha sido tradicionalmente un proveedor de último recurso para garantizar que los silos sirios no se queden vacíos.

Cuando se le preguntó en abril sobre las acusaciones de que Rusia había robado grano ucraniano, el Kremlin negó que ese fuera el caso y dijo que no sabía de dónde procedía la información.









Stolen Ukrainian wheat sold by Russia to Syria: reports


Open source data and satellite imagery helped track a shipment of stolen Ukrainian wheat from the Crimean port of Sebastopol to the Syrian port of Lattakia.




english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Jun 2022)

Hoy, se conmemoran 78 años del comienzo de la operación Overlord. Hoy más que nunca, es presente el discurso que dio Franklin D. Roosevelt al congreso de EEUU aquel día

_En los días futuros, que tratamos de hacer seguros, anhelamos un mundo fundado en las cuatro libertades humanas esenciales:

La primera es la libertad de palabra y expresión, en cualquier lugar del mundo.

La segunda es la libertad de cada persona para adorar a Dios a su propio modo, en cualquier lugar del mundo.

La tercera es la libertad frente a la miseria, que, traducida en términos mundiales, significa acuerdos económicos que aseguren a cada nación una vida saludable y en paz para todos sus habitantes, en cualquier lugar del mundo.

*La cuarta es la libertad frente al miedo, que, traducida en términos mundiales, significa una reducción a escala mundial del armamento hasta tal punto y de manera tan profunda que ninguna nación esté en situación de cometer un acto de agresión física contra ningún vecino, en cualquier lugar del mundo.*

Esta no es la visión de un milenio lejano. Es una base concreta para una clase de mundo alcanzable en nuestro propio tiempo y en nuestra generación. Esa clase de mundo es justamente la antítesis del llamado "Orden Nuevo" de tiranía que los dictadores procuran crear con el estrépito de una bomba. El orden mundial que buscamos es la cooperación entre países libres, trabajando juntos en una sociedad civilizada y amistosa.

Esta nación ha colocado su destino en las manos, las mentes y los corazones de millones de hombres y mujeres libres, y en su fe en la libertad bajo la guía de Dios. La libertad significa la supremacía de los derechos humanos en todo el mundo. Nuestro apoyo se dirige a aquellos que luchan por lograr esos derechos o por mantenerlos. Nuestra fuerza es nuestra unidad de propósito.

Para tan alto designio no puede haber otro final, salvo la victoria _


----------



## daputi ha muerto (6 Jun 2022)

Unido suministrará a Ucrania lanzacohetes con un alcance de 80 kilómetros
Guerra Nuevo golpe a Rusia: cae el general Roman Kutuzov
Un nuevo general ruso ha caído en la *guerra en Ucrania*. El mayor general ruso, *Roman Kutuzov*, murió en una batalla cerca de la ciudad de *Popasna* en la región de *Lugansk*, según adelantó un periodista ruso y ha confirmado *Rusia*. Aún no se ha dado a conocer la información sobre qué unidad encabezaba el general en la *guerra en Ucrania*. En 2019, en la web del Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia*, figuraba como comandante interino del 29.º Ejército Combinado.

el mundo


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Jun 2022)

UK sigue liderando el tema.


----------



## Casino (6 Jun 2022)

A los españoles no, a nosotros nos han jodido desde siempre. Solo cuando le convenía a ellos han hecho excepciones.

Saludos.


----------



## duncan (6 Jun 2022)

El Yago está on fire:


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Jun 2022)

@moncton 
@mapachën 



Recomiendo a todos deslogearse para ver el mensaje completo porque es demasiado largo como para ponerlo en captura de pantalla, pero te echas unas buenas risas leyéndolo.

Y ahora le parece que soy un vago porque en lugar de copiar y pegar de su blog resulta que me ahorro trabajo haciendo capturas de pantalla.Y esto lo dice el mismo que cuando abrí un mega hilo copia y pega brutal de su blog le faltó tiempo para que lo cerraran. ¡Qué desagradecido!


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081561
> 
> @moncton
> @mapachën
> ...



Que pena que me tenga ignorado y no pueda leer lo gilipollas planchabragas que pienso que es.


----------



## moncton (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081561
> 
> @moncton
> @mapachën
> ...



yo lo insulto porque se que le jode

Con los troles habituales, los putinianos esloganeros, antivacunas y conspiranoicos no pierdo el tiempo, al ignore directo

Pero lo del comandante Zhurullov es divertido, aqui quiero estar cuando rusia implosione y le den pasaporte al Putin, a ver que cara le queda

Todos sus analisis pseudoacademicos copiados de la wikipedia y canales de propaganda rusa, las contorsiones mentales y emocionales... todo a la mierda

Y si el argumento que le queda es "que coño nos importa que maten y violen a los ucranianos" es de muy hijoputa, esto tiene connotaciones de _Untermensch_

Hay que ser muy hijoputa y muy nazi para decir eso


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora toca arremeter contra Zelensky por no tomarse en serio los avisos que mandaba la inteligencia americana acerca de la inminente invasión, les pillo a todos políticos y militares en la cama









As war drags on, Ukrainians start to ask: could we have prepared better?


Some are looking back at weeks before invasion and asking if more could have been done




www.theguardian.com







> President Volodymyr Zelenskiy was at home with his wife and children. Numerous officials in charge of key regions close to the border, and mayors of cities containing strategic military targets, have told the Guardian in interviews over recent weeks that they were in bed and woke up in shock at the sound of booms, rather than having spent the final hours of peace coordinating the defence of their towns.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Ahora toca arremeter contra Zelensky por no tomarse en serio los avisos que mandaba la inteligencia americana acerca de la inminente invasión, les pillo a todos políticos y militares en la cama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien es que Europa no se pensó que los rusos fueran a ser tan retrasados de hacer una guerra en este siglo como si fuera el siglo XIX .


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

ya veremos si los alemanes acaban vetando la entrega y cuanto tiempo tardaran en adecuarlos y entrenar al personal


*España lista para enviar tanques Leopard y misiles Aspide a Ucrania*

*Se dice que España está preparando la transferencia de tanques Leopard y misiles tierra-aire Aspide a Ucrania, en lo que sería la primera transferencia de tanques de batalla principales occidentales al país desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa allí en febrero de este año.*

Según el diario español El-País , que cita fuentes gubernamentales, España está dispuesta a transferir tanques Leopard A4 a Ucrania. Estos serían vehículos adquiridos de segunda mano en Alemania en la década de 1990 y almacenados para una futura actualización/activación.

Cabe señalar que devolver estos tanques a un estado operativo podría requerir una cantidad de tiempo considerable, ya que estaban preparados para el almacenamiento a largo plazo.


Hasta 40, de un total de 108 Leopard almacenados, podrían estar preparados para ser entregados a Ucrania, dijeron fuentes de defensa citadas por El País.

Esta transferencia también requeriría la aprobación de Alemania, quien, como propietario/fabricante original del tanque, tiene derecho a vetar las exportaciones de armas a otros usuarios .

El País también dijo que España ayudaría a entrenar a los operadores ucranianos en los carros de combate. Esto se llevaría a cabo inicialmente en Letonia, donde el Ejército español tiene desplegados seis tanques Leopard 2E, como parte de la misión de Presencia Avanzada Reforzada (EFP) de la OTAN.

Además de los tanques, España también está dispuesta a transferir los sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Aspide retirados. Este envío está actualmente a la espera de que finalicen las negociaciones a través de un centro en Stuttgart, Alemania, que se encarga de coordinar la ayuda militar a Ucrania.

Los tanques Leopard y los misiles Aspide serían los primeros sistemas de armamento pesado entregados a Ucrania por España, que hasta ahora ha estado enviando lanzagranadas o ametralladoras C-90, y equipos de protección.


El único otro país que suministró tanques a Ucrania fue la República Checa, que entregó tanques T-72 soviéticos a cambio de tanques Leopard 2 A4 más modernos de Alemania.









Spain ready to send Leopard tanks, Aspide missiles to Ukraine


Spain is said to be preparing the transfer of Leopard tanks and Aspide surface-to-air missiles to Ukraine, in what would be the first transfer of Western main battle tanks to the country since the start of the Russian invasion there in February this year. According to Spanish daily El-Pais, whic




defbrief.com


----------



## moncton (6 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tambien es que Europa no se pensó que los rusos fueran a ser tan retrasados de hacer una guerra en este siglo como si fuera el siglo XIX .



es que ni los rusos se pensaban que iban a ser tan retrasados como para hacer una guerra asi

Pero como al Putin no hay quien le tosa, pasan estas cosas


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> es que ni los rusos se pensaban que iban a ser tan retrasados como para hacer una guerra asi
> 
> Pero como al Putin no hay quien le tosa, pasan estas cosas



Todo lo que ha hecho Putin durante años, se ha convertido en paja cuando ha tenido algo difícil en contra.


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

Interesante entrada de Brutalsky sobre la ingeniería social y su aplicación en Rusia



¿Cuál es el futuro de Rusia en los próximos 10 años?






Georgy Shchedrovitsky, filósofo y metodólogo soviético

Una de mis citas favoritas es del escritor de ciencia ficción William Gibson: "El futuro ya está aquí, solo que no está distribuido uniformemente".
Mientras los ojos de todos están puestos en Vladimir Putin, su guerra y su régimen corrupto, el futuro de Rusia se puede deducir del nuevo general de tecnócratas que prepara el primer subjefe de personal de la administración presidencial de Rusia, Sergey Kirienko.
Una de las principales contradicciones del sistema político moderno en Rusia controlado y dirigido por matones incompetentes es la presencia de verdaderos profesionales en él. El régimen criminal de Putin logró contratar especialistas de primer nivel, especialmente en el sector económico del gobierno y la banca pública.
¿Cómo estos profesionales con mentalidad occidental que entienden perfectamente para quién trabajan y ven a través de la propaganda, abordan tal contradicción?
Para responder parcialmente a esta pregunta, los remito a los trabajos del científico, filósofo y metodólogo soviético Georgy Shchedrovitsky. Salió del Deshielo de Khrutchev que siguió al reinado de terror de Stalin, cuando las libertades llevaron a la propagación de nuevas ideas en ciencia, filosofía, metodología, sociología.
Conocido por desarrollar una metodología de organización de gestión dentro de estructuras corporativas complejas, la fama y el éxito llegaron a Shchedrovitsky después de organizar juegos de negocios en grandes empresas de la Unión Soviética.
Estos juegos se jugaron con el objetivo de mejorar la calidad de la administración pública mediante el estudio y la organización del pensamiento o la actividad mental de todos los participantes en el proceso. Detrás de un lenguaje complejo, se esconde una idea muy simple.
Un empleado, independientemente de su posición y estado, está obligado a dejar su personalidad en el hogar, y en el trabajo se convierte en una función.
Una persona es una persona (hogar). Una persona es una función (obra). Lo personal se interpone en el camino de lo profesional y viceversa. Este concepto surgió de una teoría sobre el predominio del enfoque de actividad sobre el naturalista.
Tal enfoque, según Shchedrovitsky, permitió mejorar la calidad de las tareas y la velocidad para lograr los objetivos.
Los resultados de los juegos de negocios fueron reconocidos como exitosos, y los métodos de organización de la gestión estatal según Shchedrovitsky comenzaron a estudiarse en las instituciones de educación superior que preparaban la nomenklatura del partido y los funcionarios públicos.
Y más allá en la vertical del poder, estas ideas penetraron en la práctica diaria de los administradores públicos en muchos sectores de la economía, ocurriendo justo en el momento en que la mayoría de los 'tecnócratas' de Putin se formaron profesionalmente, es decir, a lo largo de la década de 1980 y hasta el colapso de la URSS.
Cuando llegas a casa, puedes desahogar tus frustraciones con el sistema soviético, el secretario general, el estado de la economía, la guerra en Afganistán, pero en tu lugar de trabajo, cancelas todos esos sentimientos y emociones y sigues la línea política.
Sergey Kirienko, que estudió los métodos de Shchedrovitsky, aseguró que han penetrado en todos los niveles de poder en Rusia a través de cursos intensivos y juegos de negocios.
Kirienko había trabajado para el presidente democrático Boris Yeltsin y ahora es asesor de un dictador y criminal de guerra. Hablé con el empleado y amigo de Kirienko, Artyom (padre de la novia de mi hija), y me explicó (sin mencionar a Shchedrovitsky) cómo funciona.
A Kirienko no le gusta la dictadura y odia que su país pelee una guerra en Ucrania, sin embargo, estos son solo sus sentimientos y emociones personales y los deja para conversaciones con sus amigos y familiares. En el trabajo apoya a Putin, no por su amor y devoción hacia él, sino porque esa es su función profesional.
El portavoz de Putin, Dmitry Peskov, miente sin parar desde las pantallas de televisión y, a menudo, dice tonterías, sin embargo, esa es su función profesional.
De las entrevistas del oligarca Tinkoff, fundador del banco homónimo, que habló en contra de la guerra que le costó miles de millones y Alexei Venediktov, fundador de la emisora de radio liberal Echo de Moscú (cerrada al comienzo de SMO), en persona, Dmitry Peskov parece ser una persona inteligente, occidentalizada, un erudito con diversos intereses, y siempre han disfrutado muchísimo de la compañía del otro.
Y al día siguiente, Peskov vuelve al trabajo y suena como un idiota torpe porque está realizando una función dejando su yo erudito en casa para Tinkoff y Venediktov.
VB Khristenko, ex viceprimer ministro (cargo ocupado por Putin), ahora presidente de la Junta de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia, dijo: “Para mí, la teoría metodológica del GP Shchedrovitsky ha sido durante mucho tiempo un marco teórico para el desarrollo de decisiones gerenciales en todos los niveles de la jerarquía administrativa que logré atravesar”.
El concepto de “Tecnócrata”, ahora popular en la nomenklatura de Putin, tiene sus raíces en las obras de Shchedrovitsky.
La Escuela de Gobernadores de Rusia que produce gobernadores tecnocráticos de acuerdo con los métodos de Shchedrovitsky se formó después de The Young Global Leaders, una iniciativa del Foro Económico Mundial.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania afirma haber hecho retroceder parcialmente a la flota de Rusia en el mar Negro*
El ejército de Ucrania ha asegurado este lunes haber hecho retroceder a la flota de Rusia *más de cien kilómetros de las costas del mar Negro*, donde desde hace meses los navíos de Moscú habían mantenido un bloqueo naval. "Gracias a nuestras acciones contra las fuerzas navales enemigas, el grupo de navíos de la flota rusa del mar Negro retrocedió más de cien kilómetros de las costas ucranianas", ha afirmado el Ministerio ucraniano de Defensa en Telegram. *Pero está información no se pudo verificar con fuentes independientes.*

El Ministerio afirma que *las tropas rusas se vieron obligadas a desplegar sistemas de defensa costeros en la península de Crimea (sur), y en la región vecina de Jersón*. También mandaron refuerzos a la isla de las Serpientes, un pequeño territorio del mar Negro conquistado el primer día de la invasión. *"Hemos privado a la flota rusa del control total de la parte noroeste del mar Negro"*, explicó el Ministerio. Sin embargo, "se mantiene la amenaza de disparos de misiles rusos desde el mar", añadió. Y los barcos rusos siguen "bloqueando la navegación" en la zona, según esta misma fuente.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma haber hecho retroceder parcialmente a la flota de Rusia en el mar Negro*
> El ejército de Ucrania ha asegurado este lunes haber hecho retroceder a la flota de Rusia *más de cien kilómetros de las costas del mar Negro*, donde desde hace meses los navíos de Moscú habían mantenido un bloqueo naval. "Gracias a nuestras acciones contra las fuerzas navales enemigas, el grupo de navíos de la flota rusa del mar Negro retrocedió más de cien kilómetros de las costas ucranianas", ha afirmado el Ministerio ucraniano de Defensa en Telegram. *Pero está información no se pudo verificar con fuentes independientes.*
> 
> El Ministerio afirma que *las tropas rusas se vieron obligadas a desplegar sistemas de defensa costeros en la península de Crimea (sur), y en la región vecina de Jersón*. También mandaron refuerzos a la isla de las Serpientes, un pequeño territorio del mar Negro conquistado el primer día de la invasión. *"Hemos privado a la flota rusa del control total de la parte noroeste del mar Negro"*, explicó el Ministerio. Sin embargo, "se mantiene la amenaza de disparos de misiles rusos desde el mar", añadió. Y los barcos rusos siguen "bloqueando la navegación" en la zona, según esta misma fuente.



Ahora están usando submarinos kilo para tirar los misiles, algo que es bastante penoso por que tiene mucha menos capacidad que un buque de guerra y tienen que ir a reponer los pocos misiles que tiran cada dos por tres


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)

El video más brutal de lo que llevamos de guerra. Y mira que los ha habido heavy metal. 



Spoiler: Cuidado


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Da igual quien controle que porcentaje de la ciudad de Severodonetsk 
Esto es una lucha de desgaste en un entorno urbano, los ucranianos estan entrenados para ello, tienen experiencia en ese campo y les favorece
Es lo que estan haciendo, no necesitan mantener la ciudad para causar bajas al invasor


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

,T






Kalibr missile being loaded on a submarine in Crimea (via Twitter)









Moskva Retaliation? All Russian Submarines Are Now Deployed In The Black Sea As Moscow Goes For The Kill -- Reports


At the end of April, almost three months after the invasion of Ukraine began, Russia used its submarines to launch cruise missiles on Ukraine. In what could usher in more such strikes, the berths where Russian submarines were located have been found empty. 2S4 Tyulpan — ‘World’s Biggest’...




eurasiantimes.com





Andan en ese plan desde lo del Moskva, solo pueden llevar 4 kalibr así que tienen a todos los submarinos que han podido llevar al Mar Negro como putas por rastrojo


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081561
> 
> @moncton
> @mapachën
> ...



Se le va facilmente el subconsciente, al decir "en 2014 cuando los ukros se llevaban hostia tras hostia bien callados que estaban" lo que quiere decir más bien es "cuando Rusia ganaba, se daba el abuso y hacía lo que quería bien callados que estaban, ahora que el ejército Ucraniano empieza a funcionar y a poner en ridículo el tercermundismo ruso me arde el esfínter y me atraganto de lefa angloyanki".

Le faltó el detalle de decir que en 2014 el ejercito ruso invadió Crimea y el este de tapadillo y aprovechando que sucesivos gobiernos pro-rusos tenían al país desarmado, por eso Ucrania se llevó la peor parte.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)

Parece que hay lío con los generales rusos muertos hoy.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

No entiendo, puede ser un fake?
Vehículos con la Z, que estan desnazificando Siria?


Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desplegaron fuerzas adicionales en el norte de Siria. En la provincia de Al-Hasaka, no lejos del pueblo. Tel Tamr fue descubierto por un convoy, que incluía dos sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir-S1 y un vehículo blindado especial en el chasis K-43269.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, claro...



no hay cojones porque los yanquis te cortan los huevos si intentas joderles el negocio de la guerra


----------



## paconan (6 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo de K.Galeev en tw
La economía rusa se esta parando , menos movimiento de mercancías en comercio interior


¿Qué está pasando con la economía rusa? El mercado de la logística es un buen indicador. Tenga en cuenta las tarifas de flete. Desde finales de febrero caen un 30-40%. Por ejemplo, según la bolsa de cargas ATI.SU... las tarifas en la dirección Moscú-San Petersburgo caen un 34,3% (no)

La autopista Moscú - San Petersburgo conecta la ciudad más grande del país con su principal puerto marítimo. Es para Rusia lo que Camino Real (México-Veracruz) fue para el México Colonial. Con el tráfico del puerto marítimo de San Petersburgo disminuyendo casi a la mitad, hay mucho menos para entregar

¿Cuánto cayeron las tarifas de flete en Rusia? Las estimaciones varían, además las tasas en diferentes direcciones probablemente caen de manera desigual. Las estimaciones más comunes variarían entre el 30 y el 40 %, con algunas (empresa Oboz) dando estimaciones tan bajas como 25 % y algunas (empresa Deliver) dando estimaciones tan altas como 50 %.
La caída en la tarifa de flete refleja la disminución general en el comercio interregional. Ahora hay mucho menos para enviar = las tarifas están cayendo. Y, sin embargo, los costos reales de flete se están disparando por la escasez de camiones y repuestos. El costo de este último aumentó en un 70%
La dependencia de las importaciones de las empresas de camiones rusas puede parecer sorprendente teniendo en cuenta que, sobre el papel, las importaciones de Rusia sustituían en gran medida. Teóricamente, la mayoría de los camiones rusos son rusos (Kamaz, GAZ, ZIL, Ural) o de producción bielorrusa (MAZ). Considere las cifras de diciembre de 2021

En la práctica, la industria automovilística rusa depende totalmente de las importaciones. Considere esta entrevista con un líder de un sindicato en el fabricante de automóviles AvtoVAZ. Todas las máquinas herramientas, todos los instrumentos, todos los equipos son importados. Y es importado *no* de China
Muchos malinterpretan el papel de China en la economía mundial. Confunden ser el mayor exportador industrial con ser el más importante exportador de *todo*. Por ejemplo, exporta muchas menos máquinas herramienta de lo que cabría esperar. Alemania es más importante en este sentido
¿Qué información podemos extraer de los datos del mercado de carga ruso? En primer lugar, estamos viendo como el enorme país va perdiendo poco a poco su cohesión. Considere que los tres medios de transporte: las vías aéreas, los automóviles e incluso los ferrocarriles dependen en gran medida de las importaciones.

La situación con la caída de las tarifas de flete en un 30-40 % y el aumento de los precios de las piezas de repuesto en un 70 % es insostenible, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que el camión promedio en Rusia tiene 21 años. Muy pronto comunicarse o comerciar con provincias lejanas se convertirá en un gran problema
Además, los datos de carga nos permiten rastrear los principales canales de contrabando que Rusia está utilizando ahora. Si bien la demanda en la mayoría de las direcciones está cayendo, hay una dirección con una demanda que se dispara (más del +100%). es georgia Ergo, ahora es el principal canal de contrabando.

Tomé las cifras sobre la dinámica del mercado de carga de Rusia de aquí. En general, considero que el RBC es una fuente muy confiable sobre la economía rusa. Fin de no rbc.ru/business/06/06/2022/6...
Corté el fragmento con el líder sindical AvtoVAZ hablando sobre la dependencia de importación de su fábrica desde aquí. Puede ver el material completo, presenta la posición de los trabajadores y la dirección sindical. Creo que es bueno

youtube.com/watch?v=DQ0kV_0z...
PPS Hasta donde yo sé, las descripciones más astutas, informadas e imparciales de la economía rusa y su dinámica se pueden encontrar en los informes del Banco Central Ruso. Son increíbles e increíblemente informativos.
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet/?text=Thread%20by%20kamilkazani:%20What%27s%20happening%20with%20Russian%20economy?%20Logistics%20m...&url=https://pingthread.com/thread/1533800802657124352
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://pingthread.com/thread/1533800802657124352
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=Thread%20by%20kamilkazani:%20What%27s%20happening%20with%20Russian%20economy?%20Logistics%20m...https://pingthread.com/thread/1533800802657124352





__





Thread by kamilkazani: What's happening with Russian economy? Logistics m... - PingThread


What's happening with Russian economy? Logistics market is a good indicator. Consider the freight rates. Since late February they fall by 30-40%. For example, according to the freight exchange rates on Moscow-St Petersburg direction fall by 34,3% (not)



pingthread.com


----------



## machinaexdeus (6 Jun 2022)

5 Junio 2022 

Un padre cuyo hijo murió en el crucero Moskva de Rusia ha afirmado que sabe la horrible verdad detrás de lo que sucedió con los cientos de tripulantes perdidos. 

Dmitry Shkrebets, cuyo hijo Yegor, de 20 años, estaba a bordo cuando fue derribado por misiles ucranianos en el Mar Negro, afirma que Moscú hundió deliberadamente el crucero para encubrir el desastre, con los marineros sobrevivientes todavía a bordo. 

Shkrebets, de 43 años, ha liderado una campaña en solitario por la transparencia y la justicia sobre el destino del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de Vladimir Putin, que fue destruido el 14 de abril por un presunto ataque con dos misiles Neptune lanzado por las fuerzas de Kyiv. 

Ha exigido que el Kremlin aclare el número real de muertos, oficialmente solo uno, en medio de sospechas de que murieron docenas, o incluso cientos. Y ha amenazado con revelar más detalles, al tiempo que insiste en que es un verdadero patriota de Rusia. 

Desafiando las advertencias de permanecer en silencio, Shkrebets preguntó: '¿Quiere saber por qué no hubo sobrevivientes gravemente heridos del Moskva? 

—Porque los hundieron junto con el crucero. 

“No pudieron remolcar el barco a Sebastopol, porque todos se darían cuenta de lo que sucedió, así que durante la noche del 13 al 14 de abril lo remolcaron más al sur y lo hundieron. 

Esta es la pura verdad. La aterradora y espantosa verdad, y lo demostraré. El tiempo pasará, y lo demostraré. Mira las horribles bestias que tenemos como autoridades. 

Rusia aún no ha reconocido el enorme número de muertos, hasta ahora solo ha admitido una víctima del vergonzoso golpe al esfuerzo de guerra del Kremlin. En ese momento, Rusia afirmó que el Moskva fue destruido en un accidente que involucró una explosión de municiones. 

Shkrebets dice que ha sido blanco de los servicios de seguridad rusos después de que amenazó con exponer el verdadero horror oculto de lo que le sucedió a la tripulación perdida. 

El afligido padre ha sido interrogado por presuntos delitos de terrorismo después de que funcionarios de inteligencia hicieran afirmaciones 'falsas' de que había enviado amenazas de bomba, dijo. 

Shkrebets reveló que los servicios secretos rusos le habían enviado interrogadores después de que criticara públicamente que no se revelara el número real de muertos en el Moskva, que tenía 510 miembros de la tripulación, incluidos unos 300 reclutas. 

Los acusó de inventar una historia falsa de que había enviado amenazas de bomba desde su computadora portátil. 

"Me avergüenzo incluso de esas personas serias, inteligentes y muy educadas que se vieron obligadas a visitarme por una falsificación tan bestial", dijo. 

'A alguien le pareció que la trágica muerte de mi hijo no me conmocionó lo suficiente, ni el dolor suficiente, ni los problemas suficientes'. 

Su hijo Yegor, de 20 años, se perdió en el hundimiento. Era un recluta, a pesar de que el presidente Putin insistió públicamente en que los reclutas no serían enviados al conflicto militar. 

Las autoridades parecen estar tratando de amordazarlo después de que dijo anteriormente: "No hubo esfuerzos de rescate". Los oficiales huyeron del barco como ratas, los marineros fueron abandonados. Prometió: 'Putin responderá personalmente. Está acostumbrado a mentir. 

Al negar que hubiera evidencia de una amenaza de bomba en su computadora confiscada, dijo: "No se puede convertir en terrorista a alguien que nunca puede serlo por naturaleza, mentalidad y carácter". 

Hizo un llamamiento a los funcionarios que conocen el destino de Moskva para que lo admitan. 

"Puedo llamarme patriota en el sentido saludable de la palabra", dijo. 

'No puedo entender por qué todo el mundo está en silencio. Hemos perdido nuestro buque insignia, hemos perdido a nuestra gente, y es como si nada hubiera pasado. 

El jefe de la Flota del Mar Negro, el almirante Igor Osipov, no ha sido visto en público desde que el barco se hundió. 

El supuesto intento de reprimir a Shkrebets con cargos falsos se produce cuando surgieron nuevos detalles sensacionales de cómo el buque de guerra fue alcanzado por dos presuntos misiles ucranianos Neptune, uno en la proa y el segundo en la popa "por debajo de la línea de flotación". 

El relato proviene de Igor Strelkov, de 51 años, un exveterano de inteligencia y del ejército que anteriormente fue un incondicionalmente pro-Vladimir Putin comandante de operaciones militares clandestinas durante la anexión de Crimea y en Donbass en 2014. 

"Hubo dos misiles: el primero golpeó la proa del barco, el segundo golpeó la popa, debajo de la línea de flotación", dijo al presentador de televisión Andrei Kovalyov. 

'Inicialmente, el sótano de artillería de la torre de 130 mm explotó como resultado del primer ataque. 

'Luego, la munición para dos Vulkan: estos son cañones antiaéreos, de cañones múltiples. 

Había humo. El puesto de mando estaba desactivado. 

Su versión es que el ataque, que Rusia no ha admitido, sino que afirma que el barco se hundió por un incendio y una explosión a bordo, tomó por sorpresa a los comandantes de la tripulación. 

"El S-300 [defensa antimisiles] ni siquiera estaba abierto", dijo. Y en ese momento el segundo misil golpeó la bodega. 'El crucero se inclinó a la izquierda y después de un tiempo se hundió.' 

El Moskva se hundió entre una y tres horas después del ataque, dijo Strelkov, de nombre real Igor Girkin, buscado en Occidente por el derribo del vuelo MH17 sobre el este de Ucrania en 2014. 










Father of sailor who went down with the Moskva claims Kremlin sank it


Dmitry Shkrebets has led a solo campaign for transparency and justice on the fate of the Black Sea Fleet flagship which was sunk on 14 April by a suspected Ukrainian Neptune missile strike.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Corre a votar al coletas... Y luego ponle el Culo a los rusos que veas.



El coletas es un cerdo que ha engañado a la izquierda, trabajando 1 año, ahora gana 5300 € al mes hasta que se muera, y tiene 41 años. Los rusos asalariados me caen igual de bien que los asalariados yanquis, no te confundas conmigo. Yo soy un defensor de la clase trabajadora dentro de una democracia capitalista no radical. A mi no me gusta que la UE ponga el culo a los EEUU, no tienen personalidad, y yo compraría petróleo al que me lo vende más barato. La UE y menos España pueden imponer sanciones económicas a Rusia porque no tiene potencial para hacerlo, que Sanchez no nos engañe, que pague él la guerra y todos los que apoyen al asesino del Zelensky. La gente civil de Ucrania son los sacrificados y sobretodos los ucranianos pacíficos entre 18 y 60 años que no quieren coger las armas y son asesinados por los propios ucranianos, eso no saldrá en las tvs corruptas españolas.


----------



## uberales (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Nos fumamos del poder que tienen el dinero sobre la humanidad. Todavía te crees que vivimos en una democracia porque vas a votar ? donde es más importe el dinero que las personas Repasa la historia, en la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas los yanquis mataron a 13000 soldados españoles. Los yanquis se inventan un guión de película y nos meten en guerra, solo con decir que Ceuta y Melilla pertenece a Marruecos, y que nosotros somos descendiente de asesinos de Felipe II, el imperio español que esclavizó a toda America. Ahora Putin es el malo, mañana serán los chinos y pasado mañana los españoles. Los EEUU viven de vender armas y vacunas, te obligarán a ponerte la vacuna del mono, lo mismo que te ha pasado con la del coronatimo.



Te faltan aliens


----------



## neutral295 (6 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Te faltan aliens



veo que se te está escociendo el ojete


----------



## keylargof (6 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se nota que han dejado lo mejor para el final


----------



## mapachën (6 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081561
> 
> @moncton
> @mapachën
> ...



Pues básicamente estará leyendo cuando amenazaba darle un sotamano con mis manos de pelotari y 90 kg de peso… no miento nada que por repugnante y tullido que fuese el hijo de puta, le iba a calzar una ostia que le iba a dejar las muelas temblando.

El puto calzonazos se va a acordar cuando su rusa lo mande a tomar por culo por qué h palmado toda la pasta en la bolsa ruski.

Si algo he aprendido a reconocer entre una ruski y una ukra, es que a grandes rasgos… las ukras son bastante más humildes y desinteresadas… para tullidos ya tienen ahora a Moscú lleno de chavalotes que la encontraron donde no se les perdió nada.

Me jode mil está guerra porque yo no me corro por ver jóvenes destripados y tullidos por gloria de USA unos, y el zar que tiene a su pueblo en l mierda otros. @Zhukov.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

le han montado un acoso tremendo por estar de farra (igual que al rey por chorradas)y tiene moción de censura
no dicen _alguien ha estado de farra, no hay que humillar a jonson & jonson_
esto para ver como esta el patio con el palanganato generalizao



tomcat ii dijo:


> UK sigue liderando el tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Doblepensar.
Esta claro que Orwell solo estaba haciendo una radiografia de Rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jun 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> 5 Junio 2022
> 
> Un padre cuyo hijo murió en el crucero Moskva de Rusia ha afirmado que sabe la horrible verdad detrás de lo que sucedió con los cientos de tripulantes perdidos.
> 
> ...



Los que ya tenemos una edad, seguro que todos recordamos esto que pasó cuando se hundió el Kurks. Pero lo pongo para los más jóvenes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Pues está bastante claro, ucrania busca escenarios de gran desgaste para el orco, y entregar severodonets para despues atacarlos cuando los follacabras hacen tiktoks en medio de la ciudad es una escenario propicio.

Aver si el orco cae de nuevo hahhaja



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Si 1/3 de las madres rusas fueran así Rusia no seria una mierda pinchada en un palo. Alli lo que se estila es abortar, enamorarse platónicamente del Khan y entregar a los hijos como tributo. Ok no es todo, tambien recivir 130 eurazos cuando se lo devuelven en un ataud, si es que se lo devuelben quiero decir.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los que ya tenemos una edad, seguro que todos recordamos esto que pasó cuando se hundió el Kurks. Pero lo pongo para los más jóvenes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

que digan los que quedan vivos e ya



txusky_g dijo:


> Parece que hay lío con los generales rusos muertos hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Visrul (6 Jun 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> 5 Junio 2022
> 
> Un padre cuyo hijo murió en el crucero Moskva de Rusia ha afirmado que sabe la horrible verdad detrás de lo que sucedió con los cientos de tripulantes perdidos.
> 
> ...



Ese hombre es un padre coraje de verdad, enfrentándose además a gentuza que roban a su pueblo a paladas dejándolos en la miseria y que les importa la vida de los demás una mierda. Ojalá no le hagan alguna putada, aunque viniendo de esa gentuza lo dudo.
Esos son los rusos de verdad, los verdaderos patriotas, y no los mierdas que los dirigen...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## alas97 (6 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Heroes


----------



## volador (6 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Espera cuando EEUU de la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, es el negocio de los yanquis ¿es que no lo ves? Marruecos con la ayuda de EEUU invadirá toda España, tendremos que pedir ayuda a Putin si queremos evitar los ataques de la aviación marroquí con aviones de EEUU. Los rusos tienen misiles para derribar los aviones invisibles yanqui como se demostró en la guerra de Yugoslavia. ¿por qué te crees que no se mete la OTAN de EEUU en el espacio aéreo ucraniano?



Estamos hablando del mismo Putin que apoya a los independentistas catalanes???? O es otro Putin....


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los que ya tenemos una edad, seguro que todos recordamos esto que pasó cuando se hundió el Kurks. Pero lo pongo para los más jóvenes.



Esas madres, mujeres e hijos... qué pena de país, luego nos quejamos de España.


----------



## alas97 (6 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si maricron hubiera enviado tropecientas toneladas de material a Ucrania tendria un posicion estrategica en ucrania y su palabra valdria algo; porque habria cierta dependencia de ucrania con francia.
> Si fuera facilitador de la entrada en la UE y la OTAn aun podria decirle algo, pero tambien se muestra reluctante.
> Entonces sencillamente a nadie le importa una mierda lo que dice macron porque no tiene carta estrategica ninguna.
> Fijate en cambio en que Polonia si tiene esta carta porque ayuda a ucrania con mucho y moralmente ademas, y no es ni potencia nuclear. Lo que polonia diga sí importa, sobre si esto hay que ceder o no.
> ...



Lo de los polacos si es para hacerselo estudiar, eran los panchitos de uropa a los que todo quisqui ninguneaba a convertirse en referente militar y moral. bien, hacía falta este tipo de visión en la decadente perspectiva boomer alemana y francesa (africana, esta última) que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento.

Esta gente es lo que necesita europa, antiinmigración moronegrac y completamente renovadora. antirusa total y que puede revivir el espíritu de identidad continental si alemania y francia no los traiciona por la espalda. al tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (6 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los que ya tenemos una edad, seguro que todos recordamos esto que pasó cuando se hundió el Kurks. Pero lo pongo para los más jóvenes.



Las imágenes son brutales porque dan una idea del pensamiento/forma de hacer las cosas de los rusos, jeringuilla preparada, militares haciendo ver que la consuelan para ocultar el "desmayo", militares prestos a evacuar prensa... es algo ya protocolizado desde antes de empezar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)

felicitaciones a la federación rusa con motivo de su 762° lanzamiento espacial exitoso desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial en ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)

Ucrania establece un campamento especial para prisioneros de guerra rusos. Según el ministro de Justicia, Denys Malyuska, el campamento se ha establecido en una de las regiones occidentales del país para los rusos que no serán canjeados en un futuro próximo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Europa aunque no lo parezca está hora mismo en una situación altamente comprometedora.
El kremlin tiene una capacidad brutal de desestabilizar cualquier nación europea; creo que la que más pueden desestabilizar apretando un boton es Francia; justamente la potencia nuclear:

1ºChalecos amarillos y la extrema derecha follaorca más descerebrada.
2º la Yihad y la moronegrada que se vio en Saint Denis.
3º Los rojos demierd de toda la vida.

España tiene un campo de batalla cultural en Hispanoamerica contra el foro de puebla y el comunismo hambreador, *QUE ES HISPANOFOBO Y KREMLINOFILO*. Por ello si quiere luchar contra la HISPANOFOBIA en Latam tiene que posicionarse DECIDIDAMENTE CONTRA EL KREMLIN, es decir, buscando de forma inmediata la ALIANZA HARDCORE CON POLONIA Y EL RESTO DE SERES DE LUZ DE EUROPA TIPO REP.CHECA. No olvidemos que Polonia es una nación católica.

ES ENTONCES CUANDO ESPAÑA SE HAYA POSICIONADO CLARAMENTE, cuando tenga cartas geopoliticas contra el Kremlin, que las naciones de HISPAM acudiran a nuestra orbita de modo natural sabiendo que tenemos algo que ofrecer; librarles de los hambreadores.



alas97 dijo:


> Lo de los polacos si es para hacerselo estudiar, eran los panchitos de uropa a los que todo quisqui ninguneaba a convertirse en referente militar y moral. bien, hacía falta este tipo de visión en la decadente perspectiva boomer alemana y francesa (africana, esta última) que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento.
> 
> Esta gente es lo que necesita europa, antiinmigración moronegrac y completamente renovadora. antirusa total y que puede revivir el espíritu de identidad continental si alemania y francia no los traiciona por la espalda. al tiempo.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)

Las unidades Vdv desplegadas en Ucrania tienen al menos un 60 por ciento de pérdidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

gon está preocupado de si le hacen una bolsa al pack lichiansk-severo.
No obstante vista la velocidad de avance de los orcos, cuando avanzan, y viendo lo pequeño de la bolsa, pueden escapar de alli ANDANDO en una jornada a Siverks a 25 KM de lichiansk. En 2 Dias de marcha tranqui llegan a Sloviansk. Eso andando. La retirada puede ser cubiera por los ultimos carros y material pesado que quede.

Entiendo que el mando ucraniano tambien ha establecido un punto a partir del cual se evacuan lo militares


----------



## Chaini (6 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que Rusia puede recibir el abrazo del oso por parte de China es una posibilidad
> De momento los chinos ya compran petróleo barato
> 
> 
> ...



China en este asunto se ha colocado de perfil a verlas venir.Ser el mayor exportador mundial, no es lo mismo con ser el mayor exportador de "todo". Alemania exporta mas maquinaria y herramientas de alto valor que China.


----------



## keylargof (6 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Lo de la fuerza aérea rusa está pasando medio desapercibido porque como no están uno se olvida, pero el ridículo que están haciendo es aún mayor que el del ejército o la marina, que ya es decir.

Porque lo de qur la marina rusa es un chiste ya se sabía. Que el ejército es una masa informe de retrasados mentales que se limitan a avanzar martilleando con artillería todo lo que está a su alcance también.

Pero el coñazo que llevan dando con el su-57 de los cojones y que si el su-35 se folla a cualquier avión americano...15 años dando la puta paliza y contra un país que tiene una fuerza aérea testimonial no son capaces ni de anular posiciones de artillería.

Que cosa más lamentable y patética.


----------



## favelados (6 Jun 2022)

Creo que uno de los objetivos indirectos de esta estrategia de mandar las armas milagrosas con cuentagotas es la aviación, quieren que los rusos arriesguen más sus aviones y tendrán que hacerlo a la fuerza en cuanto empiecen a hacer pupita


----------



## At4008 (7 Jun 2022)

Los Stugna-P se han convertido en el arma revelación de esta guerra. Además de disparar a cubierto, son muy baratos ($20.000) y muy eficaces.



Caen otros 2 blindados rusos:


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

El juego del Dispara y corre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

A día de hoy, sencillamente no me creo nada que tenga copyright ruso, son fuentes puramente tácticas.
Basado en la experiencia, se puede afirmar, que el su-57 es una soberana castaña.
Eso si hay legiones de mamarrachos colgaos de las historias de ese atajo de psicópatas.



keylargof dijo:


> Lo de la fuerza aérea rusa está pasando medio desapercibido porque como no están uno se olvida, pero el ridículo que están haciendo es aún mayor que el del ejército o la marina, que ya es decir.
> 
> Porque lo de qur la marina rusa es un chiste ya se sabía. Que el ejército es una masa informe de retrasados mentales que se limitan a avanzar martilleando con artillería todo lo que está a su alcance también.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

Tendrían que sacar un stugna que fije el laser con un Dron. Con la estabilidad que dan hoy día se podría.



At4008 dijo:


> Los Stugna-P se han convertido en el arma revelación de esta guerra. Además de disparar a cubierto, son muy baratos ($20.000) y muy eficaces.
> 
> 
> 
> Caen otros 2 blindados rusos:


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

Los nuevos Kamazs tuneados


----------



## neutral295 (7 Jun 2022)

volador dijo:


> Estamos hablando del mismo Putin que apoya a los independentistas catalanes???? O es otro Putin....



Estamos hablando del negocio de armas, primera fuente de ingresos de EEUU. Rusia a lo largo de su historia no ha matado ningún español, los yanquis se pusieron las botas con la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas.
Esto dice la Wikipedia, los yanquis como siempre haciendo sus trampas de poker  

*La guerra fue relativamente breve. La explosión del acorazado Maine el 15 de febrero de 1898 fue el casus belli de esta guerra. Aún hoy se sigue discutiendo si fue un accidente, un ataque intencionado español o un ataque de «bandera falsa» de los propios estadounidenses
bajas yanquis 3013 hombres bajas españolas 16000 hombres.*


----------



## César Borgia (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jun 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> China en este asunto se ha colocado de perfil a verlas venir.Ser el mayor exportador mundial, no es lo mismo con ser el mayor exportador de "todo". Alemania exporta mas maquinaria y herramientas de alto valor que China.



Aumentar las compras de petroleo ruso por encima de la demanda interna no es ponerse de perfil, es posicionarse claramente en un bando. Es una manera de financiar a los orcos. Otra cosa es que los chinos no quieran atraer mucha atención, porque no les interesa un mundo bipolar ni atarse a un caudillo demenciado como Putín.









Economía - China, el mayor importador de petróleo, estaría aumentando sus compras a Rusia, según Reuters


En un movimiento que parece desafiar a las potencias occidentales, China podría haber dado un respiro a las sanciones económicas en contra de Rusia a través de la importación de petróleo. De acuerdo…




www.france24.com


----------



## neutral295 (7 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Aumentar las compras de petroleo ruso por encima de la demanda interna no es ponerse de perfil, es posicionarse claramente en un bando. Es una manera de financiar a los orcos. Otra cosa es que los chinos no quieran atraer mucha atención, porque no les interesa un mundo bipolar ni atarse a un caudillo demenciado como Putín.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se te olvida que Rusia y China pueden vivir fuera del dólar. Los EEUU están muy preocupado porque cada día su moneda pierde poder como moneda reserva. Muchos países están comprando gas y petróleo ruso con rublos, pasan olímpicamente de los dólares, la era del petrodólar se está acabando?


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Se te olvida que Rusia y China pueden vivir fuera del dólar. Los EEUU están muy preocupado porque cada día su moneda pierde poder como moneda reserva. Muchos países están comprando gas y petróleo ruso con rublos, pasan olímpicamente de los dólares, la era del petrodólar se está acabando?



¿Pueden vivir fuera del dólar? ¿Cómo se hace eso concretamente?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las imágenes son brutales porque dan una idea del pensamiento/forma de hacer las cosas de los rusos, jeringuilla preparada, militares haciendo ver que la consuelan para ocultar el "desmayo", militares prestos a evacuar prensa... es algo ya protocolizado desde antes de empezar.



Y eso hace 20 años cuando Boba acababa de agarrarse a la poltrona y aun había medios de comunicación libres en Rusia. Una rueda de prensa como esa hoy es simplemente impensable.


----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> China en este asunto se ha colocado de perfil a verlas venir.Ser el mayor exportador mundial, no es lo mismo con ser el mayor exportador de "todo". Alemania exporta mas maquinaria y herramientas de alto valor que China.



Es que las fabricas chinas.... usan maquinaria alemana

La mayoria de fábricas del mundo lo hacen, por lo menos las que fabrican cosas de alto valor añadido

China tiene que andar con ojo, que tanto la UE como USA estan a la que salta para meterles aranceles...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estamos hablando del negocio de armas, primera fuente de ingresos de EEUU. Rusia a lo largo de su historia no ha matado ningún español, los yanquis se pusieron las botas con la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas.
> Esto dice la Wikipedia, los yanquis como siempre haciendo sus trampas de poker
> 
> *La guerra fue relativamente breve. La explosión del acorazado Maine el 15 de febrero de 1898 fue el casus belli de esta guerra. Aún hoy se sigue discutiendo si fue un accidente, un ataque intencionado español o un ataque de «bandera falsa» de los propios estadounidenses
> bajas yanquis 3013 hombres bajas españolas 16000 hombres.*



No en realidad el número de bajas gringas fueron 6000 y 7000 españoles..


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Se te olvida que Rusia y China pueden vivir fuera del dólar. Los EEUU están muy preocupado porque cada día su moneda pierde poder como moneda reserva. Muchos países están comprando gas y petróleo ruso con rublos, pasan olímpicamente de los dólares, la era del petrodólar se está acabando?



en 30 años en comercio internacional el dolar representa el 95%, la gente quiere dolares


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

El pueblo de Blahodatne, liberado por ZSU esta noche, está a solo 30 km al noroeste de la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Video de héroes rusos asaltando un edificio vacío


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Los defensores ucranianos presionan a los invasores fascistas rusos en la región de Kherson. Los rashists abandonaron Blahodatne y se están retirando a posiciones más cercanas a la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

La mina guiada Tsk DM22, instalada por el ejército ucraniano contra el equipo militar ruso.


----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de la fuerza aérea rusa está pasando medio desapercibido porque como no están uno se olvida, pero el ridículo que están haciendo es aún mayor que el del ejército o la marina, que ya es decir.
> 
> Porque lo de qur la marina rusa es un chiste ya se sabía. Que el ejército es una masa informe de retrasados mentales que se limitan a avanzar martilleando con artillería todo lo que está a su alcance también.
> 
> ...



La aviacion, los tanques armata, los misiles hipersonicos, los barcos, los submarinos... todo un bluf, todo escaparate, cuatro cosas para sacar el dia del desfile pero inutiles en caso de conflicto

Visto lo visto, me pregunto cual sera el estado real de su arsenal nuclear


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Japón ha impuesto sanciones contra: Rosselkhozbank, Moscow Credit Bank y Belarusian Belinvestbank.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Los soldados de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan entrenando.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Como se informó anteriormente, los helicópteros #Ukrainian atacaron una acumulación de fuerzas enemigas en la región #Kherson . Los aviones ucranianos también destruyeron dos depósitos de municiones #Russian en la región #Mykolaiv . El Enemigo perdió más de 20 efectivos y hasta 10 unidades de equipo militar.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como se informó anteriormente, los helicópteros #Ukrainian atacaron una acumulación de fuerzas enemigas en la región #Kherson . Los aviones ucranianos también destruyeron dos depósitos de municiones #Russian en la región #Mykolaiv . El Enemigo perdió más de 20 efectivos y hasta 10 unidades de equipo militar.



Como es posible esto si los rusos han destruido toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana dos veces?


----------



## volador (7 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estamos hablando del negocio de armas, primera fuente de ingresos de EEUU. Rusia a lo largo de su historia no ha matado ningún español, los yanquis se pusieron las botas con la guerra de Cuba y Filipinas.
> Esto dice la Wikipedia, los yanquis como siempre haciendo sus trampas de poker
> 
> *La guerra fue relativamente breve. La explosión del acorazado Maine el 15 de febrero de 1898 fue el casus belli de esta guerra. Aún hoy se sigue discutiendo si fue un accidente, un ataque intencionado español o un ataque de «bandera falsa» de los propios estadounidenses
> bajas yanquis 3013 hombres bajas españolas 16000 hombres.*



Osea, que como los yankis son muy malos y nos pelamos con ellos hace más de un siglo Putin tiene todo el derecho de jodernos apoyando a los indepes catalanes y utilizar RT para insultarnos todo el rato.

Tu de quien cobras de Putin, de Puigdemont o de los dos.

Es acojonante lo de los putinianos, todos son pro indepes.


----------



## ghawar (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (7 Jun 2022)

Video de un vehículo blindado con cañones automáticos "Shilka", utilizado por el ejército soviético en los años 60 y 70 como antiaereo, parece que los ucranianos han instalado electrónica moderna en unos cuantos para usarlos contra drones y helicópteros. Un pequeño radar y una cámara térmica.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania establece un campamento especial para prisioneros de guerra rusos. Según el ministro de Justicia, Denys Malyuska, el campamento se ha establecido en una de las regiones occidentales del país para los rusos que no serán canjeados en un futuro próximo.



Lo dicho anteriormente. No son prisioneros de guerra, ya que no hay guerra declarada. Hasta que Rusia no devuelva al ultimo prisionero o civil deportado, se van a quedar cerca de Polonia. A su gobierno esta claro que les importan un pepino. A ver que hacen sus familias.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Durante la batalla, que duró 14 horas, los paracaidistas de la 80.ª brigada de asalto aéreo incendiaron el BMD ruso desde el lanzagranadas NLAW y destruyeron a unos 50 paracaidistas del 104.º regimiento de asalto de la 76.ª división de asalto aéreo de Pskov. Este de Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

no son los famosos misiles M777 que comenta vayavaya, son termobaricas en zona urbana



la idea es que rusia pueda pulverizar con termobaricas zonas urbanas, pero ucrania no puede tener misiles guiados que golpeen territorio ruso, es maravilloso hacer la guerra en una proveta.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y la casa al lado entera?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Y la casa al lado entera?



Comparado con Bucha y Mariupol, tiene cuajo que la zorra esa que queje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

UK y USA son los que más sostienen geopolíticamente a Ucrania, ergo ellos van a darle estatus al Ingles, ¿no suena demasiado descabellado verdad? esos estatus se ganan.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Un disparo, menos veinte tanques. El sistema de misiles antitanque Stugna-P es un ejemplo de las últimas armas ucranianas. Fue desarrollado en 2011 y se unió al ejército en 2014.


----------



## keylargof (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Que cosa más Paco


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto lejos del frente...

Arde un camión ruso con munición por causas desconocidas

Es lo que tiene la munición artillera rusa que de vez en cuando da sorpresas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no son los famosos misiles M777 que comenta vayavaya, son termobaricas en zona urbana
> 
> 
> 
> la idea es que rusia pueda pulverizar con termobaricas zonas urbanas, pero ucrania no puede tener misiles guiados que golpeen territorio ruso, es maravilloso hacer la guerra en una proveta.



Ucrania ya tiene esos misiles guiados se llama tosckas


----------



## Chaini (7 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que cosa más Paco



Pero es de cajon mucho recubrimiento sthealt o lo que sea, pero la sanidad rusa depende de herramientas y maquinaria de alta tecnología como la diálisis renal por ejemplo.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, los sistemas de protección activa RuAF están apareciendo en mayor número...


----------



## katiuss (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según los informes, los sistemas de protección activa RuAF están apareciendo en mayor número...



Solución: mandar varios pepinos de manera secuencial...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

Más que sistema activo es la ametralladora de la torreta saltando por los aires


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

vehículos blindados "Pinzgauer Vector 6x6" entregados por el Reino Unido, ya en servicio por las fuerzas ucranianas


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según los informes, los sistemas de protección activa RuAF están apareciendo en mayor número...



de T90M solo se ha reportado una unidad, ofrecen más protección pero para mandar alguna de las pocas unidades que tienen seria una temeridad


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron un contraataque exitoso en la ciudad de Blahodatne, los rusos huyeron de la ciudad y se están retirando a posiciones más cercanas a la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

El orco está empleando andanadas termobaricas para escombrar parcelas de terreno urbano. No los habia visto tanto en acción y su empleo masivo es una carta muy poderosa. Ucrania debe tener los HIMARS cuanto antes para achatarrarlos a placer.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

En los videos de los últimos días se ven muchos BMP, BTR, tanques pocos. Se ha pasado de una media de 4.25 a 2.75 tanques destruidos por día. O la ofensiva se ralentiza, están agotando estoc o se los reservan. La mayoría de carros son T72 en todas sus variantes. Partimos de las 2780 unidades en teoría operativas, si esa cifra no es cierta probablemente ya se ha rebasado el 30%.

Otro tema serán los nuevos batallones que dicen preparar las fuerzas rusas y que capacidad acorazada van a tener

Unidades perdidas *14-5-2022*
671

Unidades perdidas *30-5-2022*
T-64 20 unidades
T-72 437 unidades
T-80 132 unidades
T-90 19 unidades
T-90M 1 unidad
desconocido 128 unidades
Total *739* unidades perdidas 26,58% del total de unidades operativas

4.25 tanques diarios

Unidades perdidas *07-06-2022*
T-64 24 unidades
T-72 444 unidades
T-80 138 unidades
T-90 19 unidades
T-90M 1 unidad
desconocido 135 unidades
Total *761* unidades perdidas 27,3% del total de unidades operativas

2.75 tanques diarios

73 unidades para el 30% - *26,54 días* para la fase de desintegración de las unidades acorazadas
629 unidades para el 50% - *228.72 días* para una fase de aniquilación de la fuerza acorzada rusa










Tanks (1386, of which destroyed: 801, damaged: 53, abandoned: 55, captured: 477)


Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (7 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En los videos de los últimos días se ven muchos BMP, BTR, tanques pocos. Se ha pasado de una media de 4.25 a 2.75 tanques destruidos por día. O la ofensiva se ralentiza, están agotando estoc o se los reservan. La mayoría de carros son T72 en todas sus variantes. Partimos de las 2780 unidades en teoría operativas, si esa cifra no es cierta probablemente ya se ha rebasado el 30%.
> 
> Otro tema serán los nuevos batallones que dicen preparar las fuerzas rusas y que capacidad acorazada van a tener
> 
> ...



Se mire como se mire y se pinte del color que se pinte, es una burrada.
No sé hasta cuando podrá aguantar la industria militar rusa actual ese ritmo, pero la cosa no tiene buen aspecto.


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La aviacion, los tanques armata, los misiles hipersonicos, los barcos, los submarinos... todo un bluf, todo escaparate, cuatro cosas para sacar el dia del desfile pero inutiles en caso de conflicto
> 
> Visto lo visto, me pregunto cual sera el estado real de su arsenal nuclear



pues como tenga un 10% de lo que dice tener operativo ya es suficiente

pero quien sabe, porque viendo el nivel de corrupción, hasta ese 10% lo mismo es el 10% y apenas tienen unas decenas de ojivas funcionales


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

Los rusos van aprendiendo...

Localizan a tres autopropulsados M109, uno posiblemente destruido.


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> En los videos de los últimos días se ven muchos BMP, BTR, tanques pocos. Se ha pasado de una media de 4.25 a 2.75 tanques destruidos por día. O la ofensiva se ralentiza, están agotando estoc o se los reservan. La mayoría de carros son T72 en todas sus variantes. Partimos de las 2780 unidades en teoría operativas, si esa cifra no es cierta probablemente ya se ha rebasado el 30%.
> 
> Otro tema serán los nuevos batallones que dicen preparar las fuerzas rusas y que capacidad acorazada van a tener
> 
> ...



pasan 2 cosas

se han quedado sin tanques
y se han quedado sin infantería


ahora, cuantificar cuánto han pedido de esas dos cosas ya es otra historia, pero parece ser que en cantidad suficiente para "gripar" toda la ofensiva

por eso estaban moviendo los t-62
y están intentando mandar unidades en periodo de instrucción (qué mejor forma de formarse militarmente que en un conflicto de verdad, eh?)


----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pasan 2 cosas
> 
> se han quedado sin tanques
> y se han quedado sin infantería
> ...



Se han quedado sin tanques dice...

Madre del amor hermoso.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Se han quedado sin tanques dice...
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso.



Si tenían un total de 2780 tanques operativos y han perdido 761 eso es un 27,3% con confirmación visual. Tampoco no es posible que saquen todos los tanques de otras zonas donde están acuartelados. No veo lógico que manden 1400 tanques en Ukraina, esta guerra no tiene lógica

Y tampoco tiene sentido que los mandos dejen destruir tal cantidad hasta que las unidades quedan inoperativas, y se tengan que fusionar con otras unidades


----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si tenían un total de 2780 tanques operativos y han perdido 761 eso es un 27,3% con confirmación visual. Tampoco no es posible que saquen todos los tanques de otras zonas donde están acuartelados. No veo lógico que manden 1400 tanques en Ukraina, esta guerra no tiene lógica
> 
> Y tampoco tiene sentido que los mandos dejen destruir tal cantidad hasta que las unidades quedan inoperativas, y se tengan que fusionar con otras unidades












Rusia, líder mundial en cantidad de tanques, con 13.000 blindados


Boletín estadounidense ha hecho una clasificación de países según la cantidad de tanques. Rusia se encuentra en la parte alta de la lista. “Rusia,...




es.rbth.com





13000

Y a saber los almacenes de chatarra soviética lo que albergan....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Rusia, líder mundial en cantidad de tanques, con 13.000 blindados
> 
> 
> Boletín estadounidense ha hecho una clasificación de países según la cantidad de tanques. Rusia se encuentra en la parte alta de la lista. “Rusia,...
> ...



130000 supuestamente..pero en condiciones reales de arrancarlos y que funcionen habrá como 3000


----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 130000 supuestamente..pero en condiciones reales de arrancarlos y que funcionen habrá como 3000



Esos son los que tiene Siria...

Animo que con los Leopard españoles que tenían que estar en Ceuta van a llegar a Kamchatka


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Rusia, líder mundial en cantidad de tanques, con 13.000 blindados
> 
> 
> Boletín estadounidense ha hecho una clasificación de países según la cantidad de tanques. Rusia se encuentra en la parte alta de la lista. “Rusia,...
> ...



Por esa razon Rusia esta sacando de sus almacenes y llevandolos al frente los vetustos T-64 . Ahi tienes a tus miles y miles de tanques. Con los 13.000 ya tendrian q. estar en Rabat en los 3 meses que llevamos de guerra


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por esa razon Rusia esta sacando de sus almacenes y llevandolos al frente los vetustos T-64 . Ahi tienes a tus miles y miles de tanques. Con los 13.000 ya tendrian q. estar en Rabat en los 3 meses que llevamos de guerra



Ojala llegaran a Rabat, nos quitarían un problema de encima...pero vamos tu mismo te has contestado la chatarra por delante.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Ojala llegaran a Rabat, nos quitarían un problema de encima...pero vamos tu mismo te has contestado la chatarra por delante.



No es tener un buen numero de carros, lo importante es mantenerlos y tenerlos listos, operativos y funcionales y que estén actualizados a la guerra actual y moderna. Y eso conlleva ingentes inversiones de dinero, cosa que Rusia no ha hecho, no solo con los tanques sino con su aviacion y hoy he puesto un tweet de una cuenta prorusa en la cual detalla ya desde hace tiempo como se hace crowdfunding para mejorar elementos en el caso de aviones o en el pasado en materiales para tropas 



Y todo debido a la gran corrupcion existente en Rusia. 

Y volviendo al inicio, podria tener en stock 13.000 o mas carros, ahora habria que ver en que condiciones se encuentran. Al prinpcio d ela ofensiva en el frente de Kiev decenas y decenas de camiones , aparecian abandonados por sus conductores por el deterioro de sus neumaticos, no se les habia hecho el mantenimiento


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Rusia, líder mundial en cantidad de tanques, con 13.000 blindados
> 
> 
> Boletín estadounidense ha hecho una clasificación de países según la cantidad de tanques. Rusia se encuentra en la parte alta de la lista. “Rusia,...
> ...



13000 blindados es una cosa.
Y 13000 carros de combate operativos otra muy distinta.
Creo que el artículo peca de impreciso.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Parece que no hicieron hit al vehiculo sino a las cargas, es probable que el vehiculo no se haya destruido


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (7 Jun 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Solución: mandar varios pepinos de manera secuencial...



Hay que atacar por detrás o los flancos, que no tienen sensores, de todos modos no todos los tanques tienen ese sistema.


----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> 13000 blindados es una cosa.
> Y 13000 carros de combate operativos otra muy distinta.
> Creo que el artículo peca de impreciso.



si la cosa es que por ahí arriba hay uno que dice que ya no tienen tanques...que se les han acabado...


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> si la cosa es que por ahí arriba hay uno que dice que ya no tienen tanques...que se les han acabado...



No creo que se les hayan acabado, pero ni me creo la cifra que da el artículo que pones, ni creo que estén en disposición de mantener este ritmo de destrucción de material mucho tiempo. Es que eso no hay país hoy día que lo aguante.

Bueno, quizá China podría. A saber.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No es tener un buen numero de carros, lo importante es mantenerlos y tenerlos listos, operativos y funcionales y que estén actualizados a la guerra actual y moderna. Y eso conlleva ingentes inversiones de dinero, cosa que Rusia no ha hecho, no solo con los tanques sino con su aviacion y hoy he puesto un tweet de una cuenta prorusa en la cual detalla ya desde hace tiempo como se hace crowdfunding para mejorar elementos en el caso de aviones o en el pasado en materiales para tropas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia modernizo gran parte de su ejercito en la década de 2010, después ha hecho inversión sostenida para no arruinar el pais en gastos militares. a parte que el gasto militar ruso se mide en rublos no en dólares, por lo que todas las aproximaciones que veas en dólares son erróneas.

Pero bueno la cosa es que ya no tienen ni un tanque no? como dice el follavacunas este de el arquitecto.


----------



## JimJones (7 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No creo que se les hayan acabado, pero ni me creo la cifra que da el artículo que pones, ni creo que estén en disposición de mantener este ritmo de destrucción de material mucho tiempo. Es que eso no hay país hoy día que lo aguante.
> 
> Bueno, quizá China podría. A saber.



el articulo es de 2021 y se supone que la fuente es americana...pero vamos que las cifras me dan igual, me remito a lo que dice el CM de turno, Rusia ya no tiene tanques, como sea igual que no habrá tercera dosis y otras grandes afirmaciones de este tipo, pues información de la güena...


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Rusia modernizo gran parte de su ejercito en la década de 2010, después ha hecho inversión sostenida para no arruinar el pais en gastos militares. a parte que el gasto militar ruso se mide en rublos no en dólares, por lo que todas las aproximaciones que veas en dólares son erróneas.
> 
> Pero bueno la cosa es que ya no tienen ni un tanque no? como dice el follavacunas este de el arquitecto.



Se está quedando sin tanques en el escenario de Ucrania (y de hecho se estan enviando T-64 que un principio se pensaba que era para retaguardia, pero se estan enviando al frente), como sabras, Rusia es un pais con mas Km en fronteras, por lo que tiene que mantener revervas en su territorio.

Las inversiones se han ido a bolsillos ajenos y se ha visto en al campo de batalla con el deplorable estado en que se encuentra mucho de su equipamiento.

Lo que cuenta, todos (y me incluia yo mismo), pensaba que Rusia iba a ir de calle por Ucrania pero no ha sido asi. Algo ocurre. Incopentencia de sus mandos, material obsoleto, corrupcion, un enemigo equiparable o incluso mejor en algunos aspectos al ruso, etc etc

Con los números rusos encima de la mesa y no solo de tanques sino de tropas. Esta guerra tendria que haber finalizado ya. Pero no es asi


----------



## paconan (7 Jun 2022)

Vaya ejercito y que imagen estan dando, una tropa compuesta de ladrones, saqueadores, violadores, etc... lo mejorcito , muy profesionales

encontraron televisores robados


----------



## Alpharius (7 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> UK y USA son los que más sostienen geopolíticamente a Ucrania, ergo ellos van a darle estatus al Ingles, ¿no suena demasiado descabellado verdad? esos estatus se ganan.



Desrusificando a paso ligero. Entre ucraniano e inglés poco lugar va a quedar para el ruso.
Otro logro del botoxmizado.


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

Acerca de si es útil o no atacar a los blindados con artillería tonta acaba de publicar ChiSo un largo hilo en su TT en la que nos resume esta publicación de una revista de artillería









Who Says Dumb Artillery Rounds Can't Kill Armor - [PDF Document]


Article about effects of artillery on Tanks from the magazine:Field Artillery November-December 2002




documents.pub






Recordemos que desde que Stalin dio la famosa orden de que a las formaciones de tanques alemanas había que tirarles con toda la artillería fuera eficaz o no esto se convirtió en doctrina oficial del ER

Los americanos se tomaron la molestia de hacer un experimento con fuego real atacando blindados simulados para saber la respuesta a esa pregunta...


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Nada inusual, solo el resultado del trabajo de los cañones autopropulsados franceses "CAESAR".


----------



## asakopako (7 Jun 2022)

Nuevo tonto del kremlin en la oficina?

Ya lo dije en el vol. 1 de este hilo que es una estrategia claramente preparada desde el hilo de la chincheta, para que digan que no son propagandistas. Aunque les está dando el mismo resultado que las fintas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia ahora mismo esta pagando un alquiler por estar de vacaciones en Ucrania, 31.000 muertos de momento. La cuestion no es tanto hacer retroceder frentes a lo davai, sino imprimir un coste de alquiler los suficientemente grande como para que el orco de por finalizadas sus vacaciones.



Ocupar una parte de Ucrania nunca fue el fin de esta guerra sino sólo un medio. Se trataba de pararles los pies a la OTAN , mostrarles una línea roja y hacerles pagar un alto precio. Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible . A la OTAN le da un poco igual. Por eso mismo Rusia saldrá ganando.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Rusia, líder mundial en cantidad de tanques, con 13.000 blindados
> 
> 
> Boletín estadounidense ha hecho una clasificación de países según la cantidad de tanques. Rusia se encuentra en la parte alta de la lista. “Rusia,...
> ...



2780 es la cifra de esta fuente International Institute for Strategic Studies (14 February 2021). _The Military Balance 2022_. Routledge. pp. 192–195. ISBN 978-0367466398. 

a mi me parece una cifra razonable


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 2780 es la cifra de esta fuente International Institute for Strategic Studies (14 February 2021). _The Military Balance 2022_. Routledge. pp. 192–195. ISBN 978-0367466398.
> 
> a mi me parece una cifra razonable



Aquí a los follaputines las cosas razonables les suenan a chino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ocupar una parte de Ucrania nunca fue el fin de esta guerra sino sólo un medio. Se trataba de pararles los pies a la OTAN , mostrarles una línea roja y hacerles pagar un alto precio. Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible . A la OTAN le da un poco igual. Por eso mismo Rusia saldrá ganando.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



El plan de puttin era ocupar toda Ucrania..ya lo dijo desde su búnker...


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Jun 2022)

Si usan los 13.000 veremos cosas como esta


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Francia aspiraba a ser la potencia militar y diplomatica de la UE y ve que Alemania la va a sustituir en todo en unos años.
> 
> Los alemanes han aprendido 2 veces que tienen que ir pisando huevos. Hasta que no sean independientes energeticamente deben ir con perfil bajo.



No parecen que los kartoffen lleven camino de conseguir la independencia energética ( como Francia ) y desde luego sin el arsenal nuclear y la flota que tiene Francia están muy lejos de sustituir a Francia.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _ “El señor Zhemchugov, que ahora ayuda a capacitar a los voluntarios, dice que las autoridades ucranianas establecieron la estructura básica para una insurgencia en unos cuantos meses apresurados antes de la guerra. Ahora existe una red de depósitos secretos de armas, casas seguras y posibles simpatizantes en todo el país”. _



Bueno, los sovieticos ya aplastaron a los banderitas en los años siguientes a 1.945 . No parece que los rusos no vayan a aplastar a otra insurgencia de esas.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible .



Pero si Estonia y Lituania tienen frontera con Rusia, mamarracho.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Momento del derribo del avión ruso



Al final resultó ser un avión ucraniano derribado por fuego amigo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Francia entregará 12 cañones 155 autoprpulsados Caesar, hay 6 ya funcionando en el Donbass.




12 cañones.

DOCE 

Con eso no ganas una guerra, joer.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Pero si Estonia y Lituania tienen frontera con Rusia, mamarracho.



Por eso mismo lo digo. Rusia. No puede permitirse que la OTAN amplíe más por otros lugares de su frontera.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El plan de puttin era ocupar toda Ucrania..ya lo dijo desde su búnker...





El objetivo de Putin siempre fue que Ucrania no entre en la esfera de occidente. Ya sea ocupando toda Ucrania, una parte, o sencillamente manteniendo con Ucrania un estado de guerra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

boom


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nada inusual, solo el resultado del trabajo de los cañones autopropulsados franceses "CAESAR".



Lo pregunto otra vez : ¿ que tienen esos cañones que no tengan los cañones rusos ? No veo que esos DOCE cañones supongan un cambio significativo en este conflicto .

Pero lo cierto es que en estos momentos Ucrania se enfrenta al enorme reto de mantener una logística , piezas y multitud de equipos técnicos para atender a un incipiente arsenal de una enorme variedad .

Cañones Cesar franceses, HIMARS y M777 americanos, Leonards españoles, Wiessels alemanes, etc.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paconan (7 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky creo que aquí se equivoca, no veo a Kadyrov al frente de la federación rusa, hay factores y actores que no le van a permitir esas aspiraciones, su papel es el de perrito faldero defensor, si consiguen el Dombas quizás pueda recibir como premio el gobierno de lo que puedan conquistar al igual que la putina bailarina con novio zelensky el ser presidenta, todavía al hijo del FSB Pátrushev?,, este si podría ser aceptado por la cleptocracia como representación de ella
En Rusia puede pasar cualquier cosa 


¿Putin realmente sabe lo que hace por Rusia?






President Hotel en la sede de Moscú Matones chechenos empleados por la policía secreta y gobernados por Kadyrov, para extorsionar a los empresarios obstinados que se niegan a pagar y matar a los periodistas y líderes políticos de la oposición. Van a todas partes con AK47 y pueden abrirse camino hasta el Kremlin si se les ordena.
Putin está destrozando a Rusia con el pleno apoyo de la oligarquía local y mundial, y ni un solo patriota en su círculo íntimo tuvo las agallas para hacerle frente y salvar a la patria, rebautizada como Muzzaland para alinearse con las ideas nazis del ideólogo favorito de Putin, Dugin.
El músico Yuri Shevchuk dijo recientemente en su concierto que "la patria no es el culo del presidente **" y fue perseguido y agregado a la lista de oposición política en Wikipedia. Por lo tanto, según el Kremlin, Rusia es el culo del presidente.
Podría decirse que la última vez que este Moscú tan debilitado fue durante las guerras polaco-moscovitas del siglo XVII. Ya no queda ejército y cada instituto de poder se reduce a redirecciones de flujos de dinero del presupuesto a cuentas bancarias personales.
Mientras Putin esté vivo, nadie se atrevería a hacer nada, pero está gravemente enfermo y no puede arreglar el hecho de que Rusia bajo su mando se ha convertido en una república bananera del tercer mundo. Un grupo de bananeros súper ricos y millones de campesinos pobres que apenas pueden llegar a fin de mes.
Los dos candidatos presidenciales de Putin serán aprobados como presidentes interinos por sus súbditos obedientes: su hija bailarina acrobática Ekaterina con un diploma de médico plagiado y su novio Zelensky, y el hijo del jefe del FSB, Dmitry, quien casi lleva a la bancarrota al Banco Agrícola solo para ser recompensado con la silla del ministerio de Agricultura. son demasiado incompetentes incluso para los bajos estándares de Putin y mimados por la vida fácil para manejar este trabajo brutal.
En Rusia, en los tiempos turbulentos, el partido más fuerte siempre se las arregla para hacerse con el poder matando a su manera. Y hoy en día, el poder más fuerte y loco de Rusia son los chechenos gobernados por Ramsan Kadyrov.





Ramsan Kadyrov, con la ayuda de su Ejército Privado de 30.000 soldados que deliberadamente dejó en Ucrania escondiéndolos detrás de unidades prescindibles de etnia rusa, es el mejor posicionado para tomar el poder en Rusia después de la muerte de Putin.
Ramsan Kadyrov puede convertirse en presidente de Rusia el próximo año y creo que es una posibilidad absolutamente real por las siguientes razones.
En primer lugar, según Foreign Affairs , Occidente decidió no involucrarse en absoluto en los asuntos internos de Rusia para evitar una guerra nuclear. De ninguna manera se acumularán en Ucrania ni influirán en la situación política interna de Rusia como lo han hecho en el pasado. Occidente se hizo a un lado, impuso un número récord de sanciones y se lavó las manos.
Todo el ejército ruso está siendo aniquilado cada día que pasa. Esos tanques que fueron a Moscú para reprimir las protestas y luchar del lado de la junta en 1991 y 1993 eran de la división Taman con base en la región de Moscú. Fueron completamente destruidos en Ucrania y su comandante en jefe recibió una medalla de su padre por la pérdida de la división.
En consecuencia, el gobierno no podrá recurrir a tanques para su protección. Lo mismo con los paracaidistas de élite de Pskov que no habían permitido que el Comité Estatal de Emergencia llegara al poder fueron completamente destruidos en Ucrania en tres oleadas. Los sistemas antiaéreos de Moscú protegerían a Moscú de un misil o un cohete, pero los militares serían incapaces de detener un golpe sangriento.
En tercer lugar, durante 20 años, los rusos han sido entrenados para no participar en absoluto en la vida política del país y se han convertido en meros observadores.
En cuarto lugar, durante muchos años la iglesia ha estado dirigida por un agente del FSB que pide el asesinato de hermanos y hermanas ortodoxos en Ucrania por el bien de los miles de millones saqueados de su jefe y sus amigos. Como brújula moral e institución religiosa organizada, ROC ha terminado. Es como un pollo revoloteando con la cabeza cortada.
En quinto lugar, la policía secreta (FSB) y la policía han sido purgadas sistemáticamente desde el comienzo de la SMO y están desorganizadas y temerosas de mostrar un frente unido.
Para recordarles, los matones de Kadyrov han estado secuestrando, matando, golpeando, torturando y amenazando a ciudadanos rusos en el territorio ruso con absoluta impunidad durante años . Se han envalentonado y estoy seguro de que Kadyrov intentará tomar el poder supremo después de la muerte de Putin.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es que las fabricas chinas.... usan maquinaria alemana
> 
> La mayoria de fábricas del mundo lo hacen, por lo menos las que fabrican cosas de alto valor añadido
> 
> China tiene que andar con ojo, que tanto la UE como USA estan a la que salta para meterles aranceles...



Puedo dar fe porque lo he visto con mis propios ojos. Fuimos a ver una fábrica "premium" que vendía a precio 'premium" y lo era porque la maquinaria crítica era de fabricación alemana, o de otros países occidentales.

Al final compramos en una que estaba en el culo del mundo por lo lo que todavía no tenía mediadas anticontaminación. Era más barata porque la maquinaria y la tecnología era de los años 60 en España. Para lo que se requería era suficiente. Eso sí, les pusimos inspectores y elegimos menos del 50% del stock. Ya sabréis a dónde iría el resto.


----------



## paconan (7 Jun 2022)

Strelkov cabreado como un mono desquiciado con la operación especial



Igor Girkin establece paralelismos entre la guerra en Ucrania y la guerra ruso-japonesa 
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


Volviendo a la guerra. Al llegar al teatro de operaciones y enfrentar (como era de esperar, por cierto) una superioridad significativa de las fuerzas japonesas en el teatro de operaciones de Manchuria, Kuropatkin ( _Aleksey Kuropatkin, Ministro de Guerra Imperial Ruso, y luego Comandante de Campo_) comenzó a implementar su plan a largo plazo (se aprueba anualmente desde 1901) de una retirada gradual mientras realiza batallas de retaguardia, con un solo objetivo: evitar que el ejército sea cercado y derrotado hasta que pueda caminar en pie de igualdad (fue no se trata de números formales, sino de suministros: los ejércitos rusos experimentaron una grave escasez de TODO en ese momento) para resistir a los japoneses. Por lo tanto, se retiraba con batallas (Liaoyang, Shaho y algunas más). Sin embargo, Petersburgo (“la sociedad”) no quiso saber nada sobre la superioridad de los “macacos” en número y armamento. Exigieron victorias, y victorias rápidas. El resultado es bien conocido: en el mar: una terrible derrota en Tsushima, en tierra – una dura (aunque no completa) derrota en Mukden (que era muy posible ganar – aquí los números rusos eran más altos que los japoneses, pero el “factor humano” jugó un papel – Kuropatkin con su indecisión y énfasis en defensa pasiva no pudo ganar o al menos llevar la batalla a un empate). Estas derrotas completamente inesperadas (¡de los “salvajes”!) se convirtieron en el detonante de la revolución que comenzó en el Imperio. Y a su vez, la revolución impidió ganar la guerra prolongada.



¿Cómo se veía? - Así es como. Después de Tsushima y Mukden, el alto mando ruso (es decir, el zar, la corte y el Ministerio de Guerra) se volvió más inteligente: llevó a cabo una movilización, comenzó la construcción de "emergencia" de nuevas líneas ferroviarias, cruces e intercambios (y mejoró tanto como fue posible la comunicación con el Lejano Oriente, que al inicio de la campaña no solo carecía de infraestructura para el abastecimiento, sino que en general se encontraba en un estado de mala calidad). Compró con urgencia en el extranjero tantas ametralladoras como fue posible (aunque, en ese momento, el ejército japonés tampoco tenía tantas, aproximadamente tantas como teníamos en nuestro ejército), aumentó significativamente la producción de armas, municiones y equipos. Al final de la guerra, el teatro de operaciones de Manchuria vio el despliegue de un ejército que era enorme (para esos lugares) y decentemente provisto de todo lo necesario, que se enfrentó a no más de 300.000 soldados japoneses. Pero… era demasiado tarde – la economía estaba temblando, “la sociedad” estaba furiosa, habían comenzado motines en el ejército y las flotas – básicamente, la “revolución se puso en marcha”. Entonces Petersburgo tuvo que aceptar un acuerdo de paz humillante y forzado. Todo ante el aplauso de los “Respetados socios occidentales” (Japón tenía simpatizantes y fue asistido directamente con armas y préstamos por parte de Gran Bretaña, EE. alianza militar ruso-francesa). Entonces Petersburgo tuvo que aceptar un acuerdo de paz humillante y forzado. Todo ante el aplauso de los “Respetados socios occidentales” (Japón tenía simpatizantes y fue asistido directamente con armas y préstamos por parte de Gran Bretaña, EE. alianza militar ruso-francesa). Entonces Petersburgo tuvo que aceptar un acuerdo de paz humillante y forzado. Todo ante el aplauso de los “Respetados socios occidentales” (Japón tenía simpatizantes y fue asistido directamente con armas y préstamos por parte de Gran Bretaña, EE. alianza militar ruso-francesa).



¿Por qué estoy escribiendo todo esto? Por las mismas razones de las que hablé antes, la guerra en la llamada “Ucrania” me recuerda dolorosamente los eventos de hace cien años. Moscú claramente iba a llevar a cabo una "pequeña guerra colonial victoriosa", desplegando solo el ejército del estado mayor sin sobrecargar la economía. “La sociedad” esperaba una “victoria rápida” (que el Kremlin gritaba desde todos los rincones en los primeros días de la operación). Han pasado tres meses. Gracias a Dios, hasta ahora no hemos tenido nuevos Tsushimas o Mukdens (aunque la "carrera hacia la frontera" es maravillosa en su humillante inutilidad, difícilmente puede llamarse una "victoria"). Sin embargo, el Kremlin intenta obstinadamente continuar con la “expedición colonial”, sin tomarse las cosas en serio y luchando de verdad.



La situación política interna en la Federación Rusa también es muy similar a la de vísperas de 1905. Las autoridades son francamente IMPOPULARES y, a menudo, son despreciadas en todas las capas socialmente activas de la sociedad. Solo aguantan gracias a la burocracia, escandalosamente ineficiente y completamente (repugnante) corrupta. Las Fuerzas Armadas están demostrando la misma ineficiencia deprimente, mientras que su comando es incapaz de una gestión adecuada (Shoygu y Gerasimov están tan lejos de Kuropatkin en su profesionalismo como un pequeño maestro de ceremonias de bodas del actor del Teatro Bolshoi). Además, sintiendo instintivamente su propia “antieficacia” e impopularidad, las autoridades claramente temen llevar a cabo incluso las medidas de movilización más necesarias, temen “sacudir la estabilidad”.









Igor Girkin draws parallels between war in Ukraine and the Russo-Japanese war • WarTranslated


Igor Girkin draws parallels between war in Ukraine and the Russo-Japanese war and states that Russia is facing inevitable mutiny if it doesn’t escalate into a fully-fledged war. Translated from a Telegram post from 7 June 2022: Going back to the war. Upon arriving to the theatre of operations...




wartranslated.com


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lo pregunto otra vez : ¿ que tienen esos cañones que no tengan los cañones rusos ? No veo que esos DOCE cañones supongan un cambio significativo en este conflicto .
> 
> Pero lo cierto es que en estos momentos Ucrania se enfrenta al enorme reto de mantener una logística , piezas y multitud de equipos técnicos para atender a un incipiente arsenal de una enorme variedad .
> 
> ...



El Cesar tiene una gran movilidad y mucha precisión, si lo combinas con el uso de drone 

El M777 es muy ligero porque usa titanio, si lo pillan los rusos lo desmontan y lo venden

El modelo aleman es un carro de 60 toneladas es algo bastante impresionante

la diferencia esta en construcción, óptica, fiabilidad, si que es un caos por los repuestos, pero los puedes mandar alemania para reparar, el tema esta en desgastar a los rusos hasta que simplemente no puedan avanzar


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El NYT y hasta la Wikipedia lo dan por fallecido.









Roman Berdnikov - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## morpheus2010 (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ocupar una parte de Ucrania nunca fue el fin de esta guerra sino sólo un medio. Se trataba de pararles los pies a la OTAN , mostrarles una línea roja y hacerles pagar un alto precio. Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible . A la OTAN le da un poco igual. Por eso mismo Rusia saldrá ganando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pero si tine frontera con otros países que son de la OTAN y va a tener otros dos más con muchos cientos de KMs en cuanto entren en la OTAN. ¿Te parece verdaderamente que saldrá ganando cuando va a estar en una peor situación en ese punto que antes de iniciarse la guerra?


----------



## morpheus2010 (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> El objetivo de Putin siempre fue que Ucrania no entre en la esfera de occidente. Ya sea ocupando toda Ucrania, una parte, o sencillamente manteniendo con Ucrania un estado de guerra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pero qué tontería es esta. Mira que yo creo que la invasión ha sido un error estratégico de Putin por un manejo de fuentes no fiables (y porque deben estar muy inflitrados de espías de occidente). Pero si me dices que Putin pensaba eso es que es más cenutrio de lo que pensaba y no es así


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

La 24.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania arroja municiones en la línea de trincheras rusas en Donbass.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

Voluntarios canadienses al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de batalla cerca de Severodonetsk


----------



## Trovador (7 Jun 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pero qué tontería es esta. Mira que yo creo que la invasión ha sido un error estratégico de Putin por un manejo de fuentes no fiables (y porque deben estar muy inflitrados de espías de occidente). Pero si me dices que Putin pensaba eso es que es más cenutrio de lo que pensaba y no es así



La explicación más sencilla suele ser la más certera.
1º Está rodeado de lameculos que le han hecho creerse su propia propaganda.
2º Las anteriores sacadas de rabo le han salido bien, desde su lógica ¿por que no iba a salirme bien esta?

Sumas esas dos cosas y es una invitación al desastre cuando vienen mal dadas. A eso añádele la imágen que ha vendido de "tío echao palante" la cual le impide reconocer errores.


----------



## Casino (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Bueno, los sovieticos ya aplastaron a los banderitas en los años siguientes a 1.945 . No parece que los rusos no vayan a aplastar a otra insurgencia de esas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




No acabaron con las guerrillas ucranianas hasta bien entrados los años 60. Eso los todopoderosos soviéticos contra unos partisanos que no tenían el apoyo de nadie. No parece que los orcos no vayan a terminar por salir corriendo del país, esta vez para siempre jamás. 






Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> 12 cañones.
> 
> DOCE
> 
> ...




Lo dice como si solo tuvieran los doce obuses franceses. Han recibido M777s, M109s, obuses polacos, noruegos, hasta Eslovaquia ha enviado cuatro Zuzannas, hay más de 150 piezas del 155 cagando proyectiles de todo tipo sobre los orcos. 

Con lo que no se ganan guerras es con equipamiento diseñado hace cuarenta años. ¿Sabe quién está empleando ese equipamiento?.
Respétese un poco y no haga más el cuñado.
Pero antes me pide una de bravas.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ELVR (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Ocupar una parte de Ucrania nunca fue el fin de esta guerra sino sólo un medio. Se trataba de pararles los pies a la OTAN , mostrarles una línea roja y hacerles pagar un alto precio. Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible . A la OTAN le da un poco igual. Por eso mismo Rusia saldrá ganando.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Excusas de mal pagador: Rusia hace años que tiene frontera con la Otan, y la URSS también.

PD: ¿Te hago unos mapitas?


----------



## Nicors (7 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Voluntarios canadienses al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de batalla cerca de Severodonetsk



Me pareció ver in lindo gatito ? Digo un c90?


----------



## paconan (7 Jun 2022)

Las consecuencias de esa operación llamada especial
Destrucción y mas destrucción , eso es el mundo ruso


Luego está este enorme cráter de bomba de 40 metros de diámetro y los edificios destruidos por los recientes bombardeos en Dovhenke : 
@Maxar
del 6 de junio. 



Los rusos demolieron absolutamente Rubizhne, visto aquí el 29 de marzo, antes del asalto, y después, el 6 de junio. : 
@maxar


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo noqueas un tanque sin golpearlo directamente? Esta es la pregunta que plantea el video a continuación, que muestra vehículos blindados rusos atacados por la artillería ucraniana en el Donbas a principios de mayo.

Hilo interesante


----------



## Papa_Frita (7 Jun 2022)

Desde luego no va a cambiar el curso de la guerra, pero ahí lo dejo. Imágenes de la legión rusa en combate. Creo que está compuesta por ex prisioneros de guerra (de esos a los que llevaron de "maniobras" en Febrero). Uno de los soldados es herido durante la acción:



El vídeo fue publicado en el canal de telegram de la legión. Traducción patatera (de otra traducción) de deepl:

_Publicamos un vídeo de la batalla, filmado en las afueras de una ciudad de la región de Luhansk. Así es como se ve una batalla real en condiciones reales, y no la "actuación" que las tropas Tiktoker de Kadyrov muestran a todo el mundo.

También es la respuesta a tus preguntas de por qué nunca publicamos vídeos de combates. La batalla real es diferente de la que se muestra, no es tan colorida y, como pueden ver, hay pérdidas en ella. Por desgracia, nuestro colega que filmó este combate resultó herido.

Prometemos que si conseguimos filmar la dinámica de la batalla, la publicaremos, pero os pedimos que no nos exijáis que lo hagamos sin falta. Las palabras con indicativo están ocultas en el vídeo.

¡Nuestra causa es justa! ¡Putin será destruido! ¡La victoria será nuestra!

¡"L" de Rusia! ¡Por la libertad!

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator_


----------



## Wein (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No parecen que los kartoffen lleven camino de conseguir la independencia energética ( como Francia ) y desde luego sin el arsenal nuclear y la flota que tiene Francia están muy lejos de sustituir a Francia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Te refieres a que Francia tiene independencia energética o que tampoco la tiene? Evidentemente Francia no es tampoco independiente energéticamente, lo es supuestamente en producción eléctrica pero similar a Alemania o incluso peor . centrales nucleares viejas y dependientes del Uranio de otros países. En petróleo están igual. El arsenal nuclear no sirve para nada o Alemania puede crear el suyo y la flota sirve para lo mismo que su arsenal nuclear.

Una flota ya no tiene nada que hacer contra misiles antibuque modernos. Además su flota es para defender su suministro de uranio africano. En ejército terrestre y fuerza aérea el alemán será superior en un futuro al frances si no lo es ya.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (7 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Comparado con Bucha y Mariupol, tiene cuajo que la zorra esa que queje



ya pero a mi no me cuadra que la casa a 2 metros del crater no haya sido afectada.


----------



## Cuscarejo (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Por eso mismo lo digo. Rusia. No puede permitirse que la OTAN amplíe más por otros lugares de su frontera.





Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Para Rusia , que la OTAN llegue a su frontera es inasumible .



¿Que llegue, que amplíe, o qué, en qué quedamos?


----------



## Wein (7 Jun 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pero qué tontería es esta. Mira que yo creo que la invasión ha sido un error estratégico de Putin por un manejo de fuentes no fiables (y porque deben estar muy inflitrados de espías de occidente). Pero si me dices que Putin pensaba eso es que es más cenutrio de lo que pensaba y no es así



Esta enfermo y debil y eso también influye.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

Es posible siempre y cuando sea deseo de Putin.
Sino entiendo que el poder quedara en el circulo intimo de putin, pues ha ido colocando a su circulo en los puestos clave.



paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky creo que aquí se equivoca, no veo a Kadyrov al frente de la federación rusa, hay factores y actores que no le van a permitir esas aspiraciones, su papel es el de perrito faldero defensor, si consiguen el Dombas quizás pueda recibir como premio el gobierno de lo que puedan conquistar al igual que la putina bailarina con novio zelensky el ser presidenta, todavía al hijo del FSB Pátrushev?,, este si podría ser aceptado por la cleptocracia como representación de ella
> En Rusia puede pasar cualquier cosa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## favelados (7 Jun 2022)

Los rusos siguen alimentando la picadora de carne de Severodonetsk con reclutas de las republiquetas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

muy interesante


----------



## Visrul (7 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Por eso mismo lo digo. Rusia. No puede permitirse que la OTAN amplíe más por otros lugares de su frontera.
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



O sea, ¿que no puede permitirse que amplie por Finlandia, por ejemplo? Pues el Putin se ha lucido cosa fina, porque ahora va a tener +- 1300 km más que no podía permitirse que ampliase... 
Vamos, mejor imposible...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

Qué países han ofrecido armas y asistencia militar a Ucrania


Misiles Javelin, lanzacohetes Panzerfaust y drones Bayraktar: Ucrania ha recibido asistencia militar por valor de más de 33.000 millones de euros en los últimos meses.



www.rtve.es





Table with 3 columns and 29 rows. Currently displaying rows 1 to 29. Sorted descending by column "% PIB"

País▼ % PIBTotal (€)Estonia0,792%230.000.000
230.000.000Letonia0,685%218.800.000
218.800.000Polonia0,268%1.515.725.654
1.515.725.654Estados Unidos0,121%24.109.511.178
24.109.511.178Eslovaquia0,114%113.818.340
113.818.340Lituania0,110%59.000.000
59.000.000Reino Unido0,089%2.335.410.916
2.335.410.916Noruega0,077%264.336.176
264.336.176Luxemburgo0,072%50.000.000
50.000.000República Checa0,062%144.601.020
144.601.020Canadá0,049%756.353.936
756.353.936Dinamarca0,040%134.403.183
134.403.183Alemania0,038%1.391.900.000
1.391.900.000<

Aportanto USA en el culo del mundo 4 veces mas por PIB que alemania, me ha entrado la curiosidad por que hoy olaf mamaracho se ha puesto medallas en estonia,


----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Puedo dar fe porque lo he visto con mis propios ojos. Fuimos a ver una fábrica "premium" que vendía a precio 'premium" y lo era porque la maquinaria crítica era de fabricación alemana, o de otros países occidentales.
> 
> Al final compramos en una que estaba en el culo del mundo por lo lo que todavía no tenía mediadas anticontaminación. Era más barata porque la maquinaria y la tecnología era de los años 60 en España. Para lo que se requería era suficiente. Eso sí, les pusimos inspectores y elegimos menos del 50% del stock. Ya sabréis a dónde iría el resto.



vender lo venden todo, la cuestion es bajar el precio lo suficiente

ese 50% de stock que no querias acaba en africa, o latinamerica o paises del sudeste asiatico... y ahora acabara en rusia, En todos lados consumen

Una vez fui a dar un curso a Mozambique y necesitaba 1500 vasos de plastico, tuvieron que "importarlos" al final solo pudieron comprar 900 y un 30% estaban mal, con defectos en la forma, agujeros... pero no habia mas


----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos siguen alimentando la picadora de carne de Severodonetsk con reclutas de las republiquetas...



estos no han aprendido nada desde leningrado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> ya pero a mi no me cuadra que la casa a 2 metros del crater no haya sido afectada.



no estaras insinuando que es un montaje?

Picaron, que eres un picaron...

Igual el tio es un bailarin del Bolshoi que han puesto pa la foto


----------



## Wein (7 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> no estaras insinuando que es un montaje?
> 
> Picaron, que eres un picaron...
> 
> Igual el tio es un bailarin del Bolshoi que han puesto pa la foto



Pues vaya montaje mas burdo si lo es. 


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Qué países han ofrecido armas y asistencia militar a Ucrania
> 
> 
> Misiles Javelin, lanzacohetes Panzerfaust y drones Bayraktar: Ucrania ha recibido asistencia militar por valor de más de 33.000 millones de euros en los últimos meses.
> ...



No sabes lo que aporta Alemania ya que sustituye con su material lo que aportan otros paises.


----------



## Nicors (7 Jun 2022)

El genocida wagner y turcochino abatido.









Muere “El verdugo” de Putin tras ser asesinado por un francotirador ucraniano


Perteneciente al temible Grupo Wagner, Vladimir Andonov murió a tiros en el este de Ucrania




www.larazon.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

creo que el problema ahora mismo no son lo tanques que se neutralizan bastante bien con manpads o artilleria, sino las armas de destruccion masiva como los TOS-1A







Es tecnología de los años 60 salvas al tuntun, ergo en el imperio demoniaco los pueden fabricar a destajo. Alcance de 10km.
Ucrania tiene que tener la capacidad de erradicarlos a distancia y evitar grandes acumulaciones de ellas.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Se está quedando sin tanques en el escenario de Ucrania (y de hecho se estan enviando T-64 que un principio se pensaba que era para retaguardia, pero se estan enviando al frente), como sabras, Rusia es un pais con mas Km en fronteras, por lo que tiene que mantener revervas en su territorio.
> 
> Las inversiones se han ido a bolsillos ajenos y se ha visto en al campo de batalla con el deplorable estado en que se encuentra mucho de su equipamiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

la ubicacion de la falla mayor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

Polonia ya consiguió licencia del tanque coreano, seria interesante que fabricará a destajo material bélico TOP bajo financiacion americana; esta claro que los inventarios occidentales son insuficientes para pertrechar una geurra de desgaste contra una potencia continental como es rusia. Esta claro que alguien se tiene que poner a fabricar a destajo non stop, hacen falta 2000 M777 y HIMARS a cascoporro.

*Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Polonia firma con Ucrania el mayor contrato de venta de armas en 30 años*










Así se ha vivido la jornada 104 del conflicto: la información del 7 de junio sobre Ucrania


Kiev no da por perdida la urbe y asegura que la lucha sigue. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas del país ha afirmado que los enfrentamientos armados continúan librándose calle por calle con pérdidas en ambos bandos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Departamento del Tesoro de EE. UU. prohíbe a los estadounidenses comprar deuda o acciones rusas en mercados secundarios


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia transfiere más MLRS y obuses de 152 mm desde Irkutsk a Ucrania. Todo el arsenal de Rusia está siendo destruido en Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

Quieren jugar más fuerte la carta de la preparación del terreno y el desgaste. Parece que el capitulo de los tanques es decir ataques en profundidad llega a su fin.
Hacen falta los himars y hace falta mucha mas artilleria de precision en el bando ucraniano para acabar con esas acumulaciones de artilleria.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia transfiere más MLRS y obuses de 152 mm desde Irkutsk a Ucrania. Todo el arsenal de Rusia está siendo destruido en Ucrania.


----------



## Papa_Frita (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



¿Que qué hacen? Pero si está clarísimo: están matando el tiempo.


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia transfiere más MLRS y obuses de 152 mm desde Irkutsk a Ucrania. Todo el arsenal de Rusia está siendo destruido en Ucrania.



Comentaba Telenko el otro día que tb se estaban quedando cortos de cohetes MLRS de largo alcance lo que les obligaba a disparar sus MLRS desde más cerca, no sé si habéis visto algunos vídeos en los que se ven lanzamientos de cohetes a relativamente poca distancia del objetivo...


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Hablando de desmilitarización continua la desartillerizacion del ER


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Los franceses nos estén vendiendo la moto con esto de los 80 cañones destruidos, pensaba que la fuente de esto era ucraniana pero he mirado el enlace y son los franceses los que lo dicen..










French CAESAR Self-Propelled Gun Have Already Destroyed 80 Enemy Artillery Systems | Defense Express


The 155mm French CAESAR SPG due to its rapid-fire and mobility successfully resists russian counterparts during the russo-Ukraine war




en.defence-ua.com


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Chechenia, se lleva a cabo un reclutamiento y entrenamiento intensivo de nuevos combatientes. Se enviaron 600 nuevos combatientes a Ucrania.



Más carne de cañón para probar armamento occidental con objetivos chechenos reales


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos han conseguido recuperar algunos aviones que tenían por ahi en el hangar por falta de piezas de repuesto.

Han llegado los reyes magos y han traído los recambios


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Strelkov cabreado como un mono desquiciado con la operación especial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El terrorista Strelkov siempre con la misma cantinela de que el Kremlin no se toma la guerra "en serio". Al saber qué entenderá este deshecho humano por "luchar de verdad". La diferencia es que la economía rusa en la actualidad, aun siendo una mierda, tiene más o menos asegurado unas ventas de materias primas y energía que hacen muy complicada una debacle económica. Es más se permiten el lujo de chantajear y subir precios. En el campo de batalla siempre pueden decir que están avanzando, aunque sea a paso tortuga y dejando el doble o triple de bajas que los ucros.


----------



## moncton (8 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El terrorista Strelkov siempre con la misma cantinela de que el Kremlin no se toma la guerra "en serio". Al saber qué entenderá este deshecho humano por "luchar de verdad". La diferencia es que la economía rusa en la actualidad, aun siendo una mierda, tiene más o menos asegurado unas ventas de materias primas y energía que hacen muy complicada una debacle económica. Es más se permiten el lujo de chantajear y subir precios. En el campo de batalla siempre pueden decir que están avanzando, aunque sea a paso tortuga y dejando el doble o triple de bajas que los ucros.



El problema de rusia no es conseguir dinero, sino que hacer con el

Porque si no pueden comprar ni rodamientos de precision, ni microchips ni televisiones ni tampones ya me diras de que le sirve vender petroleo

Al final volvemos a lo de china, para fabricar cosas modernas hace falta maquinaria moderna, y eso son habas contadas alemana, usana y japo o en temas agroalimentarios, italiana


----------



## Ungaunga (8 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El problema de rusia no es conseguir dinero, sino que hacer con el



Una de las cosas que pueden hacer es mantener la tasa de cambio del rublo. Además al estar muy limitada la posibilidad de comprar monedas fuertes es bastante fácil para el banco central de Rusia que la moneda no se les hunda.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta, los generales de la OTAN esos que estaban escondidos en azovstad, ya los encontraron?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Una pregunta, los generales de la OTAN esos que estaban escondidos en azovstad, ya los encontraron?



Si junto a los laboratorios secretos esos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Una pregunta, los generales de la OTAN esos que estaban escondidos en azovstad, ya los encontraron?



Los generales de la OTAN son los padres.


----------



## neutral295 (8 Jun 2022)

volador dijo:


> Osea, que como los yankis son muy malos y nos pelamos con ellos hace más de un siglo Putin tiene todo el derecho de jodernos apoyando a los indepes catalanes y utilizar RT para insultarnos todo el rato.
> 
> Tu de quien cobras de Putin, de Puigdemont o de los dos.
> 
> Es acojonante lo de los putinianos, todos son pro indepes.



Volador, EEUU ha matado 16000 españoles, que no te enteras, cuantos ha matado Rusia? España está suministrando armas porque EEUU se lo ha ordenado a Sanchez, a ver si te enteras. Seguro que los efectos secundarios de la vacuna  no te deja pensar con claridad.


----------



## moncton (8 Jun 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Una de las cosas que pueden hacer es mantener la tasa de cambio del rublo. Además al estar muy limitada la posibilidad de comprar monedas fuertes es bastante fácil para el banco central de Rusia que la moneda no se les hunda.



Si, eso si

Los argentinos tambien hicieron todo tipo de trampas para mantener la cotizacion del peso, corralito incluido

Y despues ibas a buenos aires y cada mañana amanecia el centro cubierto de tarjetitas anunciando putas y cada 30 metros un local de "cambio" que en cuanto te oian hablar con acento español se les hacia el culo pepsicola

Permisos para importar maquinaria que tardaban meses, fabricas paradas porque faltaban repuestos o consumibles. Lios para cobrar que tenian que pedir autorizacion al gobierno para hacer la transferencia en dolares o euros...

Pero el peso a paridad con el dolar "oficialmente", que en la calle era otro tema

De que me sirve tener un saco de lingotes de oro en medio del desierto del gobi?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El problema de rusia no es conseguir dinero, sino que hacer con el
> 
> Porque si no pueden comprar ni rodamientos de precision, ni microchips ni televisiones ni tampones ya me diras de que le sirve vender petroleo
> 
> Al final volvemos a lo de china, para fabricar cosas modernas hace falta maquinaria moderna, y eso son habas contadas alemana, usana y japo o en temas agroalimentarios, italiana



Sí, ese es el gran problema, no se pueden desconectar de la economía globalizada ni de Occidente aunque quieran e inviertan una burrada. Algunos suministros los conseguirán mediante terceros, pero tienen que crear nuevas rutas, organizar intermediarios, eso lleva tiempo y costes extra.


----------



## Ricardiano (8 Jun 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Una de las cosas que pueden hacer es mantener la tasa de cambio del rublo. Además al estar muy limitada la posibilidad de comprar monedas fuertes es bastante fácil para el banco central de Rusia que la moneda no se les hunda.



Mantener la tasa de cambio no sirve de nada. Típico de sátrapas que no saben nada de economía pero consideran el tipo de cambio un motivo de orgullo nacional. 

Sirve, básicamente para fundirse las reservas y poco más. 

Por lo menos los chinos se funden resevas para mantener su moneda devaluada porque así continúan vendiendo. Utilizan las reservas para mantener la competitividad que en realidad no tienen.

Y aún así, con la moneda fortalecida y los tipos en el 20% la inflación está disparada. 

Otro plan sin fisuras del maestro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Una pregunta, los generales de la OTAN esos que estaban escondidos en azovstad, ya los encontraron?



Escaparon por unos túneles secretos y los fueron a rescatar Soros y Hunter Biden en un minisubmarino.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Siguen cayendo altos mandos rusos, esta vez un Coronel


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Girkin: Según nuevos informes de inteligencia, la situación general en el frente de Kherson-Nikolaev continúa deteriorándose gradualmente. Como resultado de las batallas recientes, el enemigo (Ucrania) aún logró, a pesar de las grandes pérdidas, avanzar varios kilómetros.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

El nuevo MLRS que Ucrania obtendrá de los EE. UU. y el Reino Unido podrá llegar a la Isla de las Serpientes desde el continente ucraniano. Podría ser una buena oportunidad para borrar la presencia rusa allí.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de drones notables que muestran un par de aviones Su-25 ucranianos de la 16.a Brigada de Aviación del Ejército Separado lanzando cohetes hacia sus objetivos rusos.


----------



## paconan (8 Jun 2022)

supermercado desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Kharkiv


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (8 Jun 2022)

Escuela desnazificada en Bakhmut


----------



## volador (8 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Volador, EEUU ha matado 16000 españoles, que no te enteras, cuantos ha matado Rusia? España está suministrando armas porque EEUU se lo ha ordenado a Sanchez, a ver si te enteras. Seguro que los efectos secundarios de la vacuna  no te deja pensar con claridad.



No me vengas con cosas de hace 2 siglos.

Cuantos miles de americanos, franceses ingleses, portugueses, turcos, moros, daneses, holandeses, belgas, pòlacos, italianos, griegos, etc.. coño hasta japoneses nos hemo cepillado, que incluso mandamos a los Tercios y se llevaron por delante a todo los Samurais que encontraron.

Pero vamos entiendo tu lógica. Como tuvimos una guerra con los yankis hace más de 100 años, Putin puede apoyar a los independentistas catalanes y ponernos a parir a España y los españoles en RT...como evidentemente eres indepe y enemigo de España esa lógica a ti te funciona pero créeme que cualquiera que no sea un indepe como tu, le chirria bastante.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (8 Jun 2022)

volador dijo:


> No me vengas con cosas de hace 2 siglos.
> 
> Cuantos miles de americanos, franceses ingleses, portugueses, turcos, moros, daneses, holandeses, belgas, pòlacos, italianos, griegos, etc.. coño hasta japoneses nos hemo cepillado, que incluso mandamos a los Tercios y se llevaron por delante a todo los Samurais que encontraron.
> 
> Pero vamos entiendo tu lógica. Como tuvimos una guerra con los yankis hace más de 100 años, Putin puede apoyar a los independentistas catalanes y ponernos a parir a España y los españoles en RT...como evidentemente eres indepe y enemigo de España esa lógica a ti te funciona pero créeme que cualquiera que no sea un indepe como tu, le chirria bastante.



Yo defiendo la neutralidad de España en la guerra de Ucrania, y que a lo largo de la historia ningún ejercito ruso ha matado españoles, los yanquis si. Los EEUU son amigos y enemigos de España dependiendo de sus intereses, la historia no miente mataron 16000 soldados españoles ¿cuantos ha matado Rusia?. Cuando los yanquis le den la orden a Marruecos de invadir Ceuta y Melilla, me lo cuentas  EEUU creó la OTAN para controlar a los paises aliados a obedecer.
Te recuerdo que en Cataluña la mitad no somos independentista. Un independentista cuando escribe jamás utiliza la Ñ española  , te lo repito, no te enteras


----------



## keylargof (8 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> supermercado desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Kharkiv



Se aprecia como van con muchísimo cuidado los ruskis al bombardear el supermercado nazi antes de que abra para minimizar bajas civiles.


----------



## Nicors (8 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se aprecia como van con muchísimo cuidado los ruskis al bombardear el supermercado nazi antes de que abra para minimizar bajas civiles.



Cosas marxistas, como la que hacía eta








Atentado de Hipercor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Escaparon por unos túneles secretos y los fueron a rescatar Soros y Hunter Biden en un minisubmarino.



Y los biolabs? esos cabían en el submarino?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Operador ucraniano Stugna-P ATGM golpeando a las tropas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

"Las pérdidas de Rusia han sido graves. La fuerza de invasión que inicialmente comprometió en la guerra se había reducido a aproximadamente el 58% de su fuerza anterior a la guerra a mediados de mayo, según un funcionario occidental".
https://t.co/ePV99klL8f


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

El gobierno británico suministrará misiles Brimstone de alta tecnología para desbloquear los puertos de Ucrania. -


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Si bien Moscú anticipa un aumento de más de $ 6 mil millones en los ingresos petroleros en junio, a pesar de las sanciones, un informe de Bloomberg muestra que Moscú está ganando mucho menos con las exportaciones. Rusia sigue recaudando ingresos petroleros, pero vende más por menos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El nuevo MLRS que Ucrania obtendrá de los EE. UU. y el Reino Unido podrá llegar a la Isla de las Serpientes desde el continente ucraniano. Podría ser una buena oportunidad para borrar la presencia rusa allí.



Esta decision de envió tiene que ver con la posibilidad de que Ucrania pueda exportar el grano, esa isla es fundamental para controlar la salida de los convois. Para los que se preguntaban porque era tan importante la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Esta decision de envió tiene que ver con la posibilidad de que Ucrania pueda exportar el grano, esa isla es fundamental para controlar la salida de los convois. Para los que se preguntaban porque era tan importante la isla de las serpientes.



Sigue siendo un islote de mierda..lo que si impide son las 6 fragatas rusas que aún quedan..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cosas marxistas, como la que hacía eta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los etarras entrenados en campos libios..


----------



## ghawar (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sigue siendo un islote de mierda..lo que si impide son las 6 fragatas rusas que aún quedan..



eso y todos los Sam instalados en la isla que dan cobertura aerea.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Noruega ha donado 22 obuses autopropulsados M109 con equipos, repuestos y municiones a Ucrania.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo del general australiano Mick Ryan. Acerca de la paciencia que debemos tener las democracias occidentales con los Ucranianos. (Dardito para la Francia de Macron)



Destaco la siguiente frase, con la que estoy totalmente alineado.

*Strategic patience is required because it is a demonstration that the democracies of the world have the resilience, unity and perseverance to resist the coercion and aggression of all of this era’s techno-authoritarian regimes. *

Leyendo este hilo uno entiende el "esfuerzo" de ciertos grupos en hacer ver lo mala que va a estar la economía por culpa de la guerra y que es bueno que se llegue a un "acuerdo" entre rusos y ucranianos lo más pronto posible. Yo coincido con Mick, solo hay un posible camino, la victoria militar y total de Ucrania.


----------



## volador (8 Jun 2022)

Pues con solo ver 2 minutos en RT la conclusión que sacas es justo la contraria, toda la programación destila odio hacia España y los españoles, cualquier critica e insulto hacia España y los españoles es bien recibida, cualquier historia aunque sea inventada que deje mal a España y los españoles es bienvenida y de la leyenda negra mejor ni hablar.

Lo del apoyo de Rusia a los indepes catalanes tampoco se me olvida.

Rusia no es mi amiga y desde hace mucho tiempo intenta joder a España y a los españoles en todo lo que puede y que otros tambien nos jodan no significa que Rusia tenga patente de corso para joder a mi pais.

Jamás apoyaré a un país que apoya la Independencia de Cataluña y además lo considerare como mi enemigo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> eso y todos los Sam instalados en la isla que dan cobertura aerea.
> [/QUOT



un SAM no hunde un barco


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> un SAM no hunde un barco



pero les da cobertura.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Jun 2022)

En los últimos días se ven muchos depósitos de munición destruidos. Llegan noticias de que los rusos están mandando mas artillería, debe ser mas facil para los uckranianos localizar por satelite los almacenes y atacarlos. Si llegan los misiles la prioridad deberían ser las lineas ferroviarias


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buen hilo del general australiano Mick Ryan. Acerca de la paciencia que debemos tener las democracias occidentales con los Ucranianos. (Dardito para la Francia de Macron)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este hombre es un militar filosofo, es una contradiccion deliciosa. Pero una cosa la tiene clara, gratis no hay nada.


----------



## duncan (8 Jun 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> O sea, ¿que no puede permitirse que amplie por Finlandia, por ejemplo? Pues el Putin se ha lucido cosa fina, porque ahora va a tener +- 1300 km más que no podía permitirse que ampliase...
> Vamos, mejor imposible...



El tiro por la culata. La reunión de la OTAN en España va a ser legendaria.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

Una de propaganda Orca. Un tuitero prorruso cuelga hoy este video con este comentario.



Y el resulta que. "Chorprechaaa".


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Este hombre es un militar filosofo, es una contradiccion deliciosa. Pero una cosa la tiene clara, *gratis no hay nada.*



Soy muy fan tambien de esa frase. Por eso, yo que personalmente me siento un afortunado de la vida, desde que empezó esta mierda no he parado de donar, trabajar o ayudar a esta pobre gente. Su lucha ya es la mía.


----------



## lowfour (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## lowfour (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (8 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Aquí la audaz estrategia ruski de disparar sobre cada metro cuadrado de terreno, que a algo le darán:




Esta panda de subnormales no puede ganar nada. Esto claro que te vale para planchar Grozni, pero para nada más.

Menudo ejército de mierda.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se aprecia como van con muchísimo cuidado los ruskis al bombardear el supermercado nazi antes de que abra para minimizar bajas civiles.



Es para facilitar el saqueo. Piensalo, sino despues hay que reventar las puertas, etc a mano. Eso es mucho trabajo para Dimitr e Sergey.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero les da cobertura.



Pero tampoco es que sea la isla del corregidor y sus morteros gigantes y artillería de 305mm


----------



## César Borgia (8 Jun 2022)

El mismo "discurso" que en ciertos hilos.......................que cosas....


----------



## gargamelix (8 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El mismo "discurso" que en ciertos hilos.......................que cosas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083527



La propaganda oficialista rusa para justificar la barbaridad que están cometiendo, por eso se repite, porque es su guión y tienen a muchos sembrándolo, como esta tipa. 

Intervención de ayuda a base de barridos con termobáricas en el país vecino. Esta gente no tiene perdón, quien les crea a estas alturas debería meditar un poco.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jun 2022)

A los rusitos que me amenazan por privado. Comerme el coño maricones


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A los rusitos que me amenazan por privado. Comerme el coño maricones



Suerte tienes, a mi niguno. A ver si se animan, que yo soy de los dar la oportunidad de amenazar en persona, en vivo y en directo, que da más morbo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

Un Grad ruso fuera de combate (posiblemente dos) con su pack de municiones al completo. Por fuego de contrabatería.


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aquí la audaz estrategia ruski de disparar sobre cada metro cuadrado de terreno, que a algo le darán:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083509
> 
> ...



Se trata de una guerra humanitaria por parte de los rusos y por eso le dan a las lagartijas y a las briznas de hierba y no a los ucranianos.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si llegan los misiles la prioridad deberían ser las lineas ferroviarias



¿Tú crees? 

Mira, un cohete de HIMARS cuesta entre 3 y 5 millones de dólares. Arreglar una línea ferroviaria cuesta cientos o a lo sumo, miles de dólares.

¿En serio vas a gastar los misiles en eso? Un poco de usar la cabeza antes de hablar por favor.

Y lo dejaré aquí porque has puesto buenos enlaces, gracias por ello.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> 
> Mira, un cohete de HIMARS cuesta entre 3 y 5 millones de dólares. Arreglar una línea ferroviaria cuesta cientos o a lo sumo, miles de dólares.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no todo en la guerra es ese tipo de razonamientos. El valor estratégico de un nudo ferroviario no sólo es lo que cuesta repararlo. Se debe analizar tambien la cantidad de material útil que ayuda a desplazar y el impacto que tendría el privar de ese material a las unidades a las que se provee. Un Grad sin munición o un tanque sin combústible no valen para nada en el frente.

Es más. Los rusos llevan usando Iskanders para hacer lo propio a los Ucros desde que empezó la guerra, y esos juguetes no los regalan juntando tapas de yogures.


----------



## ELVR (8 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Este hombre es un militar filosofo, es una contradiccion deliciosa. Pero una cosa la tiene clara, gratis no hay nada.



Si no tienes tiempo ni ganas de leer el artículo (cosa comprensible, yo lo leí hace tiempo en una versión acortada en otra web)









El pensamiento militar israelí -


La Segunda Guerra de Líbano ha sido, desde su conclusión, una fuente constande de críticas relativas tanto a la actuación de las IDF como al pensamiento militar israelí. La inmensa mayoría de estas, lejos de basarse en fuentes primarias, han sido elaboradas sobre la base de textos anglosajones...




www.revistaejercitos.com





puedes poner en el buscador de la página del navegador "filosof" y leer sólo esos párrafos.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Bueno, no todo en la guerra es ese tipo de razonamientos. El valor estratégico de un nudo ferroviario no sólo es lo que cuesta repararlo. Se debe analizar tambien la cantidad de material útil que ayuda a desplazar y el impacto que tendría el privar de ese material a las unidades a las que se provee. Un Grad sin munición o un tanque sin combústible no valen para nada en el frente.
> 
> Es más. Los rusos llevan usando Iskanders para hacer lo propio a los Ucros desde que empezó la guerra, y esos juguetes no los regalan juntando tapas de yogures.




Correcto, el valor estratégico también cuenta. El problema es que incluso aunque consiguieras un impacto directo dejando un cráter de veinte metros, eso puede estar arreglado en doce horas a un coste ínfimo en comparación con lo que cuesta un cohete.
Si lo rompes de día y ellos lo arreglan de noche, pero a ti romperlo te cuesta millones y a ellos arreglarlo cientos, entonces vas a acabar perdiendo sí o sí.
Te recomendaría amistosamente que leyeras sobre el puente de Thanh Hoa, que es una lección que los rusos no han aprendido aún.
Primer enlace que he encontrado, siéntete libre de investigar más:








The Historic Thanh Hóa Bridge Raid: A Historic Lesson in Adaptive Air Combat and The Cost of Getting It Wrong.


4 April, 1965. Above Thanh Hóa, (then) North Vietnam. It was like trying to hit a needle in a haystack, kill a fly with a sledgehammer, or whatever




theaviationist.com


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

habemus masacre en los proximos dias??

En los próximos días los rusos intentarán cruzar el río SD en varios lugares, están preparando recursos y reagrupándose en varios lugares.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

El mejor obús actualmente en Ucrania (en ambos lados) es el francés CAESAR. La razón es que el CAESAR llegó con su sistema de control de fuego (FCS) intacto y funcionando. Su FCS permite al CAESAR detenerse, emplazarse mediante GPS, disparar y partir en menos de 3 minutos.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Los М270 británicos se cargan en aviones de carga estadounidenses para ser entregados a Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (8 Jun 2022)

No se si se ha puesto, unos jóvenes Kutcher y Depp son heroes de la URSS en carteles de propaganda patriótica en Lugansk


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Otro mando caido


----------



## Casino (8 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Suerte tienes, a mi niguno. A ver si se animan, que yo soy de los dar la oportunidad de amenazar en persona, en vivo y en directo, que da más morbo.




Le alabo el gusto. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (8 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Correcto, el valor estratégico también cuenta. El problema es que incluso aunque consiguieras un impacto directo dejando un cráter de veinte metros, eso puede estar arreglado en doce horas a un coste ínfimo en comparación con lo que cuesta un cohete.
> Si lo rompes de día y ellos lo arreglan de noche, pero a ti romperlo te cuesta millones y a ellos arreglarlo cientos, entonces vas a acabar perdiendo sí o sí.
> Te recomendaría amistosamente que leyeras sobre el puente de Thanh Hoa, que es una lección que los rusos no han aprendido aún.
> Primer enlace que he encontrado, siéntete libre de investigar más:
> ...




Correcto, pero la ventaja táctica que puede dar demorar siquiera doce horas un contingente como por ejemplo el que viene de Irkusk en estos momentos puede convertirse en una victoria estratégica.
A veces el sobrecoste merece el gasto.
Por eso el maestro de ajedrez sigue metiendo carne en el asador. Parece que sigue pensando que occidente acabará por abandonar a Ucrania, puede que tenga que ver con las llamaditas de Maricron. Y yo en mi calenturienta imaginación estoy viendo a los qui detrás de las llamaditas para que el enano siga picando el matarratas que le han puesto mientras por otro lado siguen financiando a los ucranianos, que no van a perder la voluntad de luchar.
Mordor se lo va a dejar todo poco a poco, y en mi esquizoide ilusión mental, yo creo que los más beneficiados por el mercado que se les va a abrir en las 22 republiquetas serán los kaifeng.


Una baja permanente por algún trastorno mental me vendría del copón, estos pensamientos míos son voces que oigo en mi cabeza.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## keylargof (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> habemus masacre en los proximos dias??
> 
> En los próximos días los rusos intentarán cruzar el río SD en varios lugares, están preparando recursos y reagrupándose en varios lugares.



Se viene momento "Iréis en parejas. El que lleva la pieza de pontón la coloca. Cuando muera, el que no llevaba pieza de pontón coge la pieza de pontón y la coloca. DA VAI!"


----------



## keylargof (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los М270 británicos se cargan en aviones de carga estadounidenses para ser entregados a Ucrania.



Se vienen cositas


----------



## paconan (8 Jun 2022)

Siguen las exportaciones sanas desde ucrania
Ladrones y saqueadores

En Mariupol, los rusos continúan saqueando: cargan productos de metal laminado ucranianos en un barco de clase PM3 bajo bandera rusa con el puerto de destino de Rostov-on-Don.


----------



## paconan (8 Jun 2022)

El corralito de putinito?
No mas de 50000 rublos al mes


Una pensionista de Moscú no pudo retirar sus ahorros para el funeral de su esposo. ¿Y todo por qué? Porque no hay crisis en Rusia, y las sanciones solo los fortalecen. 


Traducción:
BT524
Gran ventaja
de
31 DE MAYO DE 2022
2022-05-31/175
¡Querida Antonina Nikiforovna!
Lamentamos que haya tenido dificultades con el retiro de fondos de la cuenta de ahorros
"Kopilka" por un monto de 718,783.23 (setecientos dieciocho mil, setecientos ochenta y
tres) rublos 23 kopeks.
Nos vemos obligados a informarle que la cantidad especificada de fondos se ha acumulado en
su cuenta, pero en este momento es imposible cobrarlos, ya que se introdujo la Orden del Jefe
de la Junta del Banco con fecha 27 de mayo de 2022 restricciones a ciertas categorías de
cuentas de personas físicas.
La orden especificada puso en vigor medidas temporales diseñadas para fortalecer
la estabilidad del sistema bancario, a saber:
- del 30/05/2022 al 15/06/2022, se introdujeron límites temporales en los retiros de efectivo
de las cuentas de personas en las que se depositan fondos en una cantidad superior
a 500,000.00 rublos. Al mismo tiempo, la cantidad de fondos disponibles para retirar no supera
los 50.000,00 rublos durante todo el período de las restricciones temporales;
en el período del 30/05/2022 al 15/06/2022, el retiro total de fondos de la cuenta de ahorro
"Kopilka" está disponible solo para aquellos Clientes del Banco en cuyas cuentas se
depositan fondos en una cantidad que no exceda los 500,000.00 rublos.
- del 15/06/2022 al 01/09/2022, se introdujeron límites de tiempo para retiros de efectivo de
todas las cuentas personales. Al mismo tiempo, la cantidad de fondos disponibles para retiro será
de 10 000,00 rublos por día, pero no más de 50 000,00 rublos por mes.
Teniendo en cuenta las restricciones introducidas, le recomendamos que se comunique con
cualquier sucursal del Banco más cercana para retirar fondos dentro del límite establecido para su cuenta
por un monto de 50,000.00 rublos antes del 15/06/2022.
¡Gracias por ser nuestro cliente!
Director de
cuentas clave
María Minina
BT624
a VTB 24
35
Moosa 101000
Pocce
(495) 777-24-24
Gac (495) 960-46-66
Tene 914584 VRFS RU SWIFT
CBGURUMM XXXX Correo
electrónico info@24


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Los rusos tocando los cojoncillos a los japos

Aviones japoneses se apresuraron a interceptar 4 aviones de combate rusos sobre la isla de Hokkaido.


----------



## UNKAS (8 Jun 2022)

La fortaleza de carácter que muestran los ucranianos no deja de asombrarme cada día.
En este video, un soldado que luchó en la defensa de Mariupol desde los primeros días. Los rusos tiraban con todo, morteros, misiles, helicópteros, aviones, tanques... en medio de la brutal (y muy desigual) batalla un proyectil le arrancó los dos brazos. Lo trasladaron a los sótanos de Azovstal, con un médico para 2.000 personas, seguían los bombardeos a saco... por fin un día pudo ser evacuado y operado en Dnipro. Ahora ha vuelto a casa.
Cualquiera de nosotros que hubiera pasado por eso tendría una depresión de caballo, pero no este hombre, él sigue adelante y no tiene ni una palabra de queja.
Sin brazos pero con unos cojones XXXL.
Se acaba de casar...


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Mas sobre la picadora de carne de Sverodonetsk

Esta es la respuesta de uno de los voluntarios canadienses cuando alguien le pregunta si no es un poco indiscreto decir en el tt lo que están haciendo, jugando al gato y al raton con los rusos para empujarlos a las killzones, ponerlos a tiro de la artillería...


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> 
> Mira, un cohete de HIMARS cuesta entre 3 y 5 millones de dólares. Arreglar una línea ferroviaria cuesta cientos o a lo sumo, miles de dólares.
> 
> ...



Si, es imprescindible bombardear las lineas férreas, sin duda, los puntos de cruce de vias o puentes.

Todas esa logística se debe trasladar por ferrocarril, si obligas al traslado por camiones lo expones mucho más y lo relantizas. La ofensiva del norte fracaso por la logística

Si están atacando esos almacenes de munición es porque los americanos buscan los blancos y pasan las coordenadas a través de la vigilancia que tienen capacidad de realizar en tiempo real a través de los satélites.

En Naukas, Daniel Marin tiene bastante documentación del sistema de satelites de vigitlancia en tiempo real. Resulta evidente que les pasan las coordenadas, ahora con estos misiles pueden terminar el trabajo.

Si movilizan tanta artillería es porque les faltan tanques e infantería, lo poco que tienen lo tienen que lanzar después de ablandar las defensas con artillería.

Lo que necesitan los ucranianos es dificultar esta artilleria

Vienen unas semanas complejas, los dos contricantes piensan que pueden ganar, ahora esta inclinado un poco hacia russia, aunque realmente el esfuerzo que estan haciendo es un suicidio


----------



## UNKAS (8 Jun 2022)

Es un sin parar, la de incendios "casuales" que están surgiendo en Rusia. Esta vez en una planta óptica y mecánica, casi a las puertas del Kremlin. O son falleros valencianos de vacaciones por la zona o la quinta columna está cogiendo velocidad. Cómete otra, Putin.


----------



## paconan (8 Jun 2022)

Envio de M777 mas precisos y con mas alcance

Estados Unidos envió otro lote de obuses M777 a Ucrania. Específicamente, este modelo (M777) se diferencia de otros obuses por la presencia de un sistema de control de fuego de computadora digital de alta precisión que permite disparos precisos de largo alcance.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Jun 2022)

Yo leí a uno decir que no les han dado el m777 con ordenador y municiones inteligentes, que son más estándar, no sé si alguien puede confirmar o desmentirlo.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Visrul (8 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos tocando los cojoncillos a los japos
> Aviones japoneses se apresuraron a interceptar 4 aviones de combate rusos sobre la isla de Hokkaido.



A este paso va a solicitar hasta Japón entrar en la OTAN...


----------



## ELVR (8 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> A este paso va a solicitar hasta Japón entrar en la OTAN...



Después de haber hecho durante años el matón de barrio con incursiones aéreas, sobre todo a Suecia pero también a Finlandia, y acabar ambas en la Otan, pues parece que no han aprendido nada.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia envía al frente a nada menos que 70 batallones . Para que nos hagamos una idea, hasta ahora se manejaba con un centenar de batallones .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Rusia envía al frente a nada menos que 70 batallones . Para que nos hagamos una idea, hasta ahora se manejaba con un centenar de batallones .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk








Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (8 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> A este paso va a solicitar hasta Japón entrar en la OTAN...



En ello están:

*Japón, OTAN acuerdan elevar cooperación militar*
*Funcionarios japoneses y de la OTAN acuerdan el martes elevar la cooperación militar y los ejercicios conjuntos ante el deterioro del ambiente de seguridad en Europa y Asia causado por la invasión rusa de Ucrania*
AP Noticias
martes 07 junio 2022 12:30


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> A este paso va a solicitar hasta Japón entrar en la OTAN...



Bueno han solicitado segun creo ir a la cumbre de Madrid sino me equivoco


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Yo leí a uno decir que no les han dado el m777 con ordenador y municiones inteligentes, que son más estándar, no sé si alguien puede confirmar o desmentirlo.



Los primeros no disponian del sistema informatico, el obus frances si lo tiene y parece ser que esta teniendo bastante exito, desconozco cuantas unidades les han enviado los gabachos


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



En ese vídeo te recuerdan precisamente que 70 batallones son como mucho 40 BTGs sobre el papel, nos estás haciendo el juego de la bolita y nos comparas 70 batallones con 100 BTGs

En la práctica habrá que ver cómo van de recortados esos batallones y cuántos son de recursos de la LNR con un fusil de palo


----------



## favelados (8 Jun 2022)

Para el que pedía bombardear las vías...

Un 2 x 1 vía + BMP


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

Japan criticizes Russia for suspending fishing pact


Japan on Wednesday criticized Russia’s announcement that it is suspending an agreement allowing Japanese to fish in waters near disputed islands, as




english.alarabiya.net







Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos tocando los cojoncillos a los japos
> 
> Aviones japoneses se apresuraron a interceptar 4 aviones de combate rusos sobre la isla de Hokkaido.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Ahora se confirma que Rusia ha perdido el 12% de toda su flota de helicópteros de ataque Ka-52.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Bolas de acero 

Imágenes locas en primera persona de un avión de apoyo aéreo ucraniano Su-25 que vuela sobre la zona de combate en el este casi rozando los árboles. Como se ve, el jet está armado con una configuración clásica: 4 cápsulas de cohetes B-13L de 122 mm y 2 tanques de caída PTB-800.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Interesante video de un combatiente de Azov disparando contra posiciones/tropas rusas con una ametralladora MG3 de fabricación alemana.


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si, es imprescindible bombardear las lineas férreas, sin duda, los puntos de cruce de vias o puentes.
> 
> Todas esa logística se debe trasladar por ferrocarril, si obligas al traslado por camiones lo expones mucho más y lo relantizas. La ofensiva del norte fracaso por la logística
> 
> ...




Estás muy equivocado pero yo no vengo aquí a enseñar a nadie. 

Uno no gasta un misil de tres millones de dólares que tarda semanas en construirse en cargarse una vía de tren que cuest unos pocos miles de dólares y se arreglar en unas horas. Va contra todo el jodido sentido común y acaba arruinando a cualquiera suficientemente subnormal como para hacerlo. 

Y lo peor es que para eso hay armas y medios mucho más baratos

En fin, a tu rollo. Tu discurso es vacío y estúpido.


----------



## César Borgia (9 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La propaganda oficialista rusa para justificar la barbaridad que están cometiendo, por eso se repite, porque es su guión y tienen a muchos sembrándolo, como esta tipa.
> 
> Intervención de ayuda a base de barridos con termobáricas en el país vecino. Esta gente no tiene perdón, quien les crea a estas alturas debería meditar un poco.



Luego dicen que los separatistas catalanes no estaban financiados por Rusia, si hasta utilizan a los mismos propagandistas .


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

Nueva excusa de los alemanes para no mandar sus cohetes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)

La ultima de Olaf


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

La diferencia de altitud entre Lysichansk y SDonetsk

Lo prioritario para los ucranianos es la primera.

En SDonetsk están solo para tocar los huevos y causar bajas a los rusos.


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

Vista de SDonetsk desde Lysichansk


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

El río.

Los rusos ya hicieron varios intentos de cruzar el río durante la IIWW, el primero fue un desatre y el segundo un éxito.

Tb les tocó en el 42 cruzarlo en dirección contraria, huyendo de los alemanes.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

Se esta ya en un estancamiento similar a la PGM esto puede durar años 

USA pareciera que deliberadamente manda el armamento por goteo para que el conflicto se extienda lo mas posible.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Jun 2022)

*La Duma rusa podría dejar de reconocer la independencia de Lituania. Dice que es como Cataluña para España. Le seguirian Estonia y Letonia.*


Negro sobre blanco. Saludos a los que pensaban que Putin se confirmaría con Ucrania. Y Lituania es OTAN

Por cierto, que obsesión tienen con Cataluña.






*Выход Литвы из СССР пересмотрят: Вильнюс нарушил правила*
Депутат Евгений Федоров объяснил, почему предлагает Госдуме отменить признание независимости Литвы




www.kp.ru
*Se revisará la retirada de Lituania de la URSS: Vilnius rompió las reglas

El diputado Yevgeny Fedorov explicó por qué propone a la Duma estatal cancelar el reconocimiento de la independencia de Lituania*

El diputado de la Duma estatal, Rusia Unida, Evgeny Fedorov, presentó un proyecto de ley sobre la abolición de la resolución del Consejo de Estado de la URSS del 6 de septiembre de 1991 sobre el reconocimiento de la independencia de Lituania. El Sr. Fedorov cree que la resolución fue ilegal y fue adoptada en violación de los artículos de la constitución soviética.

"KP" se comunicó con el diputado y le pidió que respondiera preguntas


- ¿Por qué Lituania, y no otras ex repúblicas de los estados bálticos soviéticos, por ejemplo?

- No es solo que *el referéndum apropiado no se celebró en Lituania en ese momento.* En la URSS, hubo un procedimiento para la secesión de la Unión. Luego, tanto en Vilnius como en Moscú se violó este procedimiento. Lituania es una prioridad para nosotros. Es un territorio más importante que el resto. Este es un pasaje a la región de Kaliningrado. Y persiguen constantemente la política antirrusa más agresiva. Mantienen a la gente en prisión por razones políticas durante años. En Lituania, por cierto, entienden su vulnerabilidad jurídica en cuanto al reconocimiento de su independencia hace 31 años. Aquí es donde los abogados necesitan hablar con los abogados.

- ¿Qué ley de la URSS se violó en el caso de Lituania?

- En particular, la ley No. 1409-1 del 3 de abril de 1990 "Sobre el procedimiento para resolver cuestiones relacionadas con la retirada de una república sindical de la URSS". Allí, por ejemplo, se preveía un referéndum: los lituanos no lo celebraron. El período de transición fue necesario para resolver cuestiones controvertidas; lo hicieron sin él. Tenían el derecho legal de irse, pero se fueron por el otro lado. A través de la decisión del Consejo de Estado de Gorbachov, aquí y ahora.


El Consejo de Estado no tenía derecho a tal decisión?

- No. Y propongo anular esa decisión del Consejo de Estado sobre la corte.

- ¿Porqué ahora?

- *Somos sucesores de la URSS. Tenemos derecho a cancelar las decisiones de la Unión Soviética, que son esenciales para nosotros, aquí y ahora.* Esto nos permitirá en las negociaciones con la OTAN -y Vladimir Putin anunció que tales negociaciones se llevarán a cabo- hablando de un retorno a las posiciones de 1997, proponer razonablemente la retirada de Lituania de la OTAN por motivos legales.

- *Y los lituanos dirán que fueron incluidos ilegalmente en la URSS hace 82 años.

- Pueden decir cualquier cosa, pero existe el derecho internacional. Lo que sucedió antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial ya no es importante hoy.* Estados Unidos también lo reconoce. Lo que importa es lo que se desarrolló en 1945 e inmediatamente después. *El territorio de Lituania era parte de la Unión Soviética como república de la unión. Al igual que Cataluña era parte de España,* y Kurdistán era en su mayoría parte de Turquía. ¿Tiene la comunidad mundial alguna pregunta sobre los dos últimos?

- Bueno... es diferente para todos. ¿Cuándo comienza el proyecto?

- La presentación de mi proyecto de ley no es el final del procedimiento, sino sólo el comienzo. Hay docenas de conflictos que tuvimos y aún tenemos en el territorio de la antigua URSS, y todo esto es el resultado de decisiones y eventos ilegales de 1991. Para extraer la raíz del conflicto, hay que volver a su inicio. Hay un problema: debe resolverse por medios legales.

Si el proyecto sobre Lituania se convierte en ley, ¿quiénes serán los siguientes: Estonia y Letonia?

- Si no regulan las relaciones con la Federación Rusa, en base a este precedente, no se puede descartar. Estamos cuidando nuestra seguridad. La cuestión lituana es una prioridad.

- ¿Plazos para aprobar el proyecto de ley?

- Esto puede deberse al momento de las negociaciones con la OTAN y su curso. Y, posiblemente, con procesos en territorios vecinos. Después de todo, ofrecemos argumentos legales que determinan la posición de la Federación Rusa. Es difícil decir ahora si será la sesión de otoño o el próximo año.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

Lo pesado lo están reservando para invadir Lituania


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Jun 2022)

Tailandia se une a la causa:

El ejército tailandés podría suministrar al ejército ucraniano sus repuestos y componentes. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

Los rusos siguen teniendo una superioridad muy alta en la artillería, los Ucranianos tienen mas precisión pero la artillería es insuficiente


*El alcalde de Kramatorsk: “Déjame darte mi opinión profesional como alcalde: si no conseguimos armas pesadas en dos o tres semanas, estamos jodidos”.*


Nose donde carajo están los 40 mil millones de dolares aprobados por Biden porque han enviado solo un 1% de lo prometido
The Fight to Survive Russia’s Onslaught in Eastern Ukraine


----------



## gargamelix (9 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Luego dicen que los separatistas catalanes no estaban financiados por Rusia, si hasta utilizan a los mismos propagandistas .



Cojones, hasta los abogados son los mismos.

_"Anatoli, el bloguero ucraniano detenido en Tarragona y acusado de traición por 'prorruso' queda en libertad por su "arraigo" en España.
La defensa del detenido se la ha llevado a cabo *Gonzalo Boye*, el abogado de Carles Puigdemont."

Anatoli, el bloguero ucraniano detenido en Tarragona y acusado de traición por 'prorruso' queda en libertad por su "arraigo" en España_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Se esta ya en un estancamiento similar a la PGM esto puede durar años
> 
> USA pareciera que deliberadamente manda el armamento por goteo para que el conflicto se extienda lo mas posible.



Ya lo dijo Rusia quiere toda Ucrania..y luego el Báltico..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Nuevo troll proruso jim.bo Pellegrini..al ignore


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Los chinos, somos amigos pero no tanto, quieren comercio, no sanciones

Sberbank ha suspendido las transacciones en yuanes, aparentemente porque el banco corresponsal de Sberbank en China se niega a realizar transacciones con el banco más grande de Rusia. Parece que las sanciones de EE. UU. y la UE hacen que Sberbank sea intocable para los principales bancos chinos. 
Cada vez está más claro que Beijing no quiere incurrir en grandes riesgos de sanciones al hacer negocios con Rusia, al menos no hasta que termine el Congreso del Partido y mejore la situación del covid. En este momento, Rusia no es una prioridad para Beijing.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

La artillería de la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania golpea y destruye a los rusos que se esconden en las trincheras.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

*Expertos militares aseguran que "las fuerzas de élite rusas fueron aniquiladas"*

"Las fuerzas de élite de *Rusia* fueron aniquiladas" en la* guerra en Ucrania*, ha asegurado con contundencia Nick Reynolds, analista militar del grupo de expertos británico Royal United Services Institute, al diario _The Moscow Times_. En un reportaje sobre los 100 días de la *guerra en Ucrania* el diario ruso hace un recorrido por la lucha de la que califican como única tropa de élite del ejército ruso, la *31.a Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de la Guardia*.

Por su parte, el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, no sólo ha asegurado que en *Severodonetsk* "se decide el destino del *Donbás*" y, en parte, de la *guerra en Ucrania*, sino que lo ha sentenciado que se está librando "una batalla feroz, muy feroz".


----------



## ghawar (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Polonia enviará a Ucrania, la mayoría de sus armas por un total de $ 2 mil millones, incluidos 240 tanques - Andrzej Duda.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

YPR-765 holandés en los frentes.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Tengo la impresion de que los rusos estan poniento en juego TODO lo que les queda. Han lanzado una moneda al aire a ver si les sale cara, y toman el Donbas o colapsa el ejercito de Ucrania. Si les sale cruz colapsan ellos.


----------



## keylargof (9 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los chinos, somos amigos pero no tanto, quieren comercio, no sanciones
> 
> Sberbank ha suspendido las transacciones en yuanes, aparentemente porque el banco corresponsal de Sberbank en China se niega a realizar transacciones con el banco más grande de Rusia. Parece que las sanciones de EE. UU. y la UE hacen que Sberbank sea intocable para los principales bancos chinos.
> Cada vez está más claro que Beijing no quiere incurrir en grandes riesgos de sanciones al hacer negocios con Rusia, al menos no hasta que termine el Congreso del Partido y mejore la situación del covid. En este momento, Rusia no es una prioridad para Beijing.



Cualquiera que pensara que China va a perder un sólo yuan por inmiscuirse en un conflicto que le chupa un huevo o es un tarado pro-ruski o se despertó de un coma de 60 años ayer.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Este es un poderoso cañón antidrone EDM4S Sky Wiper fabricado por fabricantes lituanos. Espero usar el dinero de Bayraktar para comprar y entregar tantos como sea posible al ejército ucraniano lo antes posible.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Como molan esos ejercicos planificados como una coreografia, donde no hay un enemigo que venga a joderte los planes y quedan tan bien en tus medios de propaganda.


----------



## seven up (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hay que tener en cuenta los casi 70 años que tiene el señor en cuestión. Y luego que las primeras fotos ya tienen unos cuantos años, ¿15 años quizá?.


----------



## arriondas (9 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta los casi 70 años que tiene el señor en cuestión. Y luego que las primeras fotos ya tienen unos cuantos años, ¿15 años quizá?.



Los que se mofan del aspecto de Putin... Habría que ver cómo llegan ellos a los 70 años. Sobre todo porque no poca gente ya está bastante _apaisanada _con 40 tacos, aparentando más edad de la que en realidad tienen.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que se mofan del aspecto de Putin... Habría que ver cómo llegan ellos a los 70 años. Sobre todo porque no poca gente ya está bastante _apaisanada _con 40 tacos, aparentando más edad de la que en realidad tienen.





seven up dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta los casi 70 años que tiene el señor en cuestión. Y luego que las primeras fotos ya tienen unos cuantos años, ¿15 años quizá?.




Eso se lo decís a los que hasta dia de hoy han estado usando esas fotos "de joven" para la propaganda pro Rusa. Putin es un bluff, como lo es su ejercito, su armamento o sus politicas y es lo que quiere transmitir ese meme


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

ECUALIZADOR DE UCRANIA: El Kvitnyk (Maceta) es un proyectil de artillería de 152/155 mm guiado por láser diseñado en Ucrania. Capaz de atacar objetivos iluminados con láser, el Kvitnyk puede atacar con precisión tanques, vehículos blindados, edificios, búnkeres y fortificaciones a distancias extendidas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)

Me quito el sombrero, autentica reserva moral de europa.
Tienen licencia para el tanque koreano, pero tendrian que fabricar a destajo artilleria 155 premium e himars ya que estamos. Es importante poner a rodar ya la fabrica de maquinaria belica a destajo. Como churros; los paises del este se tienen que reforzar con ingentes cantidades de artilleria. Y la atomica tambien.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia enviará a Ucrania, la mayoría de sus armas por un total de $ 2 mil millones, incluidos 240 tanques - Andrzej Duda.


----------



## Nicors (9 Jun 2022)

Viva Polonia coño y vivan las polacas guapas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)

El único vinculo de china con rusia es el de comprar sus materias primas; no hay más, en clave de defensa china es imposible que sea conquistada y la proyección de su poder en el mundo es blando. Taiwán nunca será tomada y lo logico seria que china desescale su enfrentamiento con taiwan que es lo mas tonto que esta haciendo. Es decir China no necesita ningun socio militar y ahora que rusia se demuestra una bazofia menos.

Ademas el ideologo del kremlin Dugin dice que hay que desguazar china que es una principal amenaza; y eso lo sabe todo el mundo. Buscan mas la alianza con la india.

En fin, que eso de muy mejores amigos es propaganda kremlin, china quiere que rusia este en una posicion extremadamente debil para comprarle materias primas como a una satrapia africana e ya.



keylargof dijo:


> Cualquiera que pensara que China va a perder un sólo yuan por inmiscuirse en un conflicto que le chupa un huevo o es un tarado pro-ruski o se despertó de un coma de 60 años ayer.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Buenos días desde #Mordor . La planta óptica de Zagorsk está en llamas en #Russia . Hacen varias ópticas militares. Todo allí es tan inflamable de repente. Esos malditos cigarrillos. Te matarán.


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Cartas del FSB, con pinzas, hay algún dato interesante
En esta carta hay una advertencia sobre la posibilidad de que el ejército ruso tome el poder, lo veo difícil...



Mi traducción de un extracto del 5 de junio #FSBletters del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin ( http://gulagu.net ). Parece que Emmanuel Macron y Olaf Scholz eran la audiencia prevista de Wind of Change para una gran parte de este.



“…Completamente posible que (Andrey) Turchak (senador ruso) sea gradualmente pero firmemente enviado a la trituradora [no necesariamente en el sentido político, estos son tiempos inestables],

aunque también hay algunas figuras interesantes acechando a sus espaldas, por lo que alguien más de un campo diferente puede terminar siendo destrozado.


Personalmente, debido a la naturaleza de mi ocupación y deformación profesional (tendencia a mirar las cosas desde el punto de vista de la propia profesión o experiencia especial),


tales juegos me parecen una idiotez clínica, lo que condujo a lo que todos nos involucramos aquí en primer lugar, junto con toda la nación. Pero tales son los caprichos en la parte superior.



En general, no hay mucho que agregar con respecto a esta situación. Pero destacaré la fuerza del liderazgo: hacer pasar los fracasos por victorias tan hábilmente, es al menos una especie de talento.


El presidente (Putin) dice que hemos vencido la inflación. Por supuesto, las ventas de nuevos desarrollos inmobiliarios se han derrumbado en un 80% [y el gran negocio inmobiliario no es muy posible sin una delicada relación con el ala poderosa (servicios de seguridad) en Rusia] –


Entonces, ¿de dónde vendría el aumento de los precios? Situación muy similar con los automóviles. No hay rodamientos de bolas en el país, nuestra industria automotriz está totalmente paralizada.


De hecho, la economía está en tal estado de estupor que da miedo, pero hasta nuestros jefes siguen asegurando que todo está muy bien.


No tengo idea de dónde viene la certeza de que podremos presionar a Occidente para que revoque las sanciones,


que estamos a punto de entrar en negociaciones tácitas con EE. UU. para hacer retroceder las sanciones junto con el reconocimiento de nuestras adquisiciones territoriales (Mariupol, Kherson, Donbas, Crimea, etc.).


Si se trata de la preparación de una campaña de desinformación contra el público para reprimir el pánico, ¿por qué diablos se presenta esto como entradas de datos reales al Servicio (FSB)?


Tengo suficientes colegas que apoyan abiertamente las acciones de Putin, pero ni siquiera ellos entienden de dónde saca tanta confianza el liderazgo.



Seguramente. no pueden ignorar que nuestra industria petrolera está al borde del colapso; este es un tema aparte, grande y complejo. Venezuela ya acordó suministrar petróleo a Europa. Y hay riesgos de que los saudíes también den este paso después de algunas negociaciones.



Tenemos fallas en todos los frentes y nuestros logros: solo esperanzas de cuento de hadas para un futuro mejor.



La crisis alimentaria, que ahora nos afectará por una buena razón, aunque todos tuvieron una ligera participación, parece que nosotros (Rusia) estaremos orgullosamente compensando a todos, solos. La crisis energética, la crisis social.



Si yo fuera un analista en algún Servicio similar en algún lugar de Occidente, estaría gritando a todo pulmón que no se debe permitir que Rusia escape a través de ningún tipo de arreglo/acuerdo.


Porque el daño a la economía mundial ahora está documentado de manera demasiado pedante. Nuestro papel de culpable es digno de un Oscar.


Y que todos van a sufrir (alrededor del mundo) – eso está claro, pero es el que pestañea primero el que lo pagará. Para mí, este es un escenario demasiado obvio, que todavía estamos obstinadamente tratando de ignorar [a nivel de liderazgo].

En un sentido profesional, estoy tentado de hablar con mis colegas del SVR (Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia): ¿No pueden ver lo obvio tampoco?




No me gusta la tauromaquia en principio, pero aquí es mucho peor, porque ya veo quién anda correteando en el papel del toro.




Pero el toro es más listo que nosotros: cuando le clavan por la espalda con banderillas [¡cómo es todo tan simbólico!], no intenta mofarse de que "tus banderillas no me mataron".


No, al final matarán al toro de estoque, pero mientras tanto, lo desgastarán. Y luego harán un kebab.

Lo que es al menos un poco tranquilizador es la esperanza de que debe haber al menos algunos especialistas cuerdos en Europa y los Estados Unidos que no pueden dejar de entender: si Rusia colapsara simple y caóticamente, la metralla golpearía a todos.

Si los militares toman el poder [lo cual es muy posible], el mundo entero recordará las viejas guerras mundiales como si fueran suaves y sangrientas.

Simplemente no veo y no entiendo una salida en este momento que no resulte en una catástrofe total. Y aquí está la pregunta para Occidente: si no quieren que todos sufran, que también intenten construir públicamente escenarios para la reforma absoluta de #Rusia .

Y así, todos están en el mismo barco: la desintegración pacífica, como lo fue con la Unión Soviética, es imposible, y repetir el comienzo del siglo pasado con sus guerras mundiales también, oh cómo no se quisiera eso... ”

(FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN del extracto del 5 de junio #FSBletters de la #WindofChange )


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jun 2022)

Hay que derrotar a ese imperio satánico en Ucrania, tienen que ser pertrechados como si la guerra fuera en suelo OTAN, porque es alli donde continuara si Ucrania cae.

Es posible que haga falta una nueva alianza que se sobreponga a la OTAN para que las naciones involucradas puedan coordinarse, la OTAN en mi opinión esta subvertida, no sirve a su propósito. Y es mejor darse cuenta ahora, que cuando realmente haya que echar mano de ella. No se pueden admitir errores de calculo cuando invadan Lituania y salten olaf y maricron con llamaditas de telefono.




Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La Duma rusa podría dejar de reconocer la independencia de Lituania. Dice que es como Cataluña para España. Le seguirian Estonia y Letonia.*
> 
> 
> Negro sobre blanco. Saludos a los que pensaban que Putin se confirmaría con Ucrania. Y Lituania es OTAN
> ...


----------



## keylargof (9 Jun 2022)

Gran hilo del gran Mark Hertling. Y muy adecuado su mensaje final a los cerdos de Kissinger, Macron, Scholz, Merkel y el resto de hijos de perra cobardes/indignos/a sueldo de gazprom:

"En mi modesta opinión, todo aquel que sugiera la vía del apaciguamiento con la operación ilegal de Putin, ni conoce a Putin, ni su visión del mundo... o lo que hará después. Cualquiera que sugiera que Ucrania debe ceder una sóla pulgada de su territorio soberano está contraviniendo nuestros valores: los valores nacionales de los EEUU"


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos enseña la Z y toda la propaganda alrededor de ella


¿Por qué los rusos agregan una Z para representar la guerra de Ucrania cuando la Z es una esvástica nazi parcial?






Eso es porque Rusia ya es medio nazi.

“La participación consciente de un niño en un flash mob con la formación de la letra Z merece respeto”, dijo la nueva Defensora de los Niños Maria Lvova-Belova, quien está casada con un sacerdote.
La anterior Obmudsman, una mujer de negocios, fue despedida por no estar demasiado interesada en enseñar a los niños los valores fascistas.
La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y el defensor del pueblo de los niños no solo apoyan la invasión de Ucrania, sino que también legalizan la participación involuntaria de los niños en actividades que justifican la matanza y destrucción de un país vecino basándose en algunos valores pseudopatrióticos.
“Se debe detener la coerción para protestar”, agregó, “pero el aparato aún no ha recibido una sola denuncia”.
Por supuesto que no lo hicieron: serían 15 años de cárcel para el padre. Los padres rusos hacen cosplay de sus hijos una ceremonia oculta del zar debido a su cobardía y servilismo a las figuras de autoridad.





Niños para la guerra. Arrodillarse y tocar el suelo con la frente en señal de súplica es una antigua tradición rusa que se remonta a la Horda Dorada.





Ningún niño se queda atrás.





Arrodillarse enseña obediencia a la autoridad. Celebrando el derramamiento de sangre de rodillas.





En Ufa se formó una clásica esvástica oculta negra y roja contra la nieve blanca. “Los nazis nunca llegaron a Ufa en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y nos gustaría llenar el vacío”, dijo uno de los organizadores.


Continua


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Los padres también participan en actividades a favor de la guerra, con sus autos occidentales. La guerra fratricida es genial siempre que se llame operación militar especial.






La Generación Z canta: “Si el tío Vova [Putin] nos llama para la última batalla. Responderemos: ¡estamos contigo!”. Los niños de jardín de infantes y escolares profesan su espíritu kamikaze al gran emperador.






Mientras los ciudadanos contra la guerra huyen de Rusia y los miembros del parlamento les dicen con odio que no vuelvan nunca más, los que se han quedado aceptan para reflejar el tipo de apoyo voluntario que Ucrania está recibiendo en Occidente.






Los ancianos de un hospicio de Kazan han participado gustosamente en Z flash mob, de lo contrario habrían presentado una denuncia. Los funcionarios reciben órdenes de Moscú para realizar actividades patrióticas y exigen pruebas fotográficas de sus electores, de lo contrario no les pagan.






El Potemkin de Rusia impuso el patriotismo por el pago, llevado a cabo por el miedo absoluto de ser perseguido, avergonzado o advertido, le enseña al mundo lo que es vivir en el despotismo gobernado por un tirano de por vida con poder absoluto y sin empatía hacia los vivos.

Continua


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Apoyo desde el corazón vs apoyo desde el miedo, donde este último se ve feo, triste y patético.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Café "Russian Warship - Go Fuck Yourself" en uno de mis supermercados locales en Kyiv. Un precio bastante atractivo también.


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Huawei se va de Rusia


*Huawei comenzó a cerrar tiendas de la compañía en Rusia*

El fabricante chino de teléfonos inteligentes Huawei comenzó a cerrar sus tiendas en Rusia, informó RIA Novosti, citando una fuente.
La publicación aclara que de 19 puntos de venta oficiales, cuatro han dejado de funcionar y el cierre continuará en los próximos meses.








Huawei начала закрывать фирменные магазины в России


Китайский производитель смартфонов Huawei начал закрывать свои магазины в России, сообщили «РИА Новости» со ссылкой на источник.




www.vedomosti.ru


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los primeros no disponian del sistema informatico, el obus frances si lo tiene y parece ser que esta teniendo bastante exito, desconozco cuantas unidades les han enviado los gabachos



Doce.

Les han enviado doce puntos cañones . Hasta ahora la ayuda militar de los países de la OTAN a Ucrania ha sido irrisoria. Les han enviado sobre todo excedentes ya dados de baja en sus ejércitos, técnicamente chatarra de la guerra fría.

Eso, y material algo más avanzado en pequeñas cantidades.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En ese vídeo te recuerdan precisamente que 70 batallones son como mucho 40 BTGs sobre el papel, nos estás haciendo el juego de la bolita y nos comparas 70 batallones con 100 BTGs
> 
> En la práctica habrá que ver cómo van de recortados esos batallones y cuántos son de recursos de la LNR con un fusil de palo




Lo mismo en vez de recortados son BTG reforzados. En este caso habría que ver cuánto lo están .Sea como fuere Putin está reforzando sus tropas en el frente . Se vienen tiempos interesantes.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

La munición caducada rusa sigue haciendo de las suyas..


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ahora se confirma que Rusia ha perdido el 12% de toda su flota de helicópteros de ataque Ka-52.



Estados Unidos perdió en Vietnam nada menos que 5.600 de los 11.000 helicópteros que emplearon.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ahora se confirma que Rusia ha perdido el 12% de toda su flota de helicópteros de ataque Ka-52.



Estados Unidos perdió en Vietnam nada menos que 5.600 de los 11.000 helicópteros que emplearon.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bolas de acero
> 
> Imágenes locas en primera persona de un avión de apoyo aéreo ucraniano Su-25 que vuela sobre la zona de combate en el este casi rozando los árboles. Como se ve, el jet está armado con una configuración clásica: 4 cápsulas de cohetes B-13L de 122 mm y 2 tanques de caída PTB-800.



Fue ese el avión que cayó derribado por fuego amigo ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Interesante video de un combatiente de Azov disparando contra posiciones/tropas rusas con una ametralladora MG3 de fabricación alemana.



Actualmente se encuentra prisionero de la Lubianka.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> La diferencia de altitud entre Lysichansk y SDonetsk
> 
> Lo prioritario para los ucranianos es la primera.



Pues claro. Que más da ya perder una ciudad más . Nada menos que la capital del oblast.






> En SDonetsk están solo para tocar los huevos y causar bajas a los rusos.




Naturalmente los ucra no sufren bajas. Las balas les rebotan, hoygan.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pues claro. Que más da ya perder una ciudad más . Nada menos que la capital del oblast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene ningún interés militar. Es un objetivo político desde el momento en que Putin se ha propuesto tomarla cueste lo que cueste. Y los ucranianos simplemente se aprovechan de eso.

Para tocar los huevos solo hace falta meter unos cuantos francotiradores y gente con antitanques que se dediquen a mover las tropas rusas para ponerlos a tiro de los cañones de arriba.

Para mover un rebaño no hacen falta tantos perros como ovejas

El ejército ucraniano ya se retiró de la ciudad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Fue ese el avión que cayó derribado por fuego amigo ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



NO PORQUE ni siquiera sabes de aviacion...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Estados Unidos perdió en Vietnam nada menos que 5.600 de los 11.000 helicópteros que emplearon.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



por supuesto en 7 años no es lo mismo un UH huey que un KA 52 con toda su avionica digital ytal


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

España enviará 40 Leopard 2 a Ucrania
No son Leopard 2 nuevos, son Leopard 2 A4 de mas de 30 años
No son 40, ahora son 10
Quizás menos de 10
Están bastante destartalados y llevará varios meses acondicionarlos
Y así continuará...





*Como máximo diez en lugar de 40 tanques y una disculpa a Scholz: España da marcha atrás en los tanques Leopard 2 para Ucrania*

La noticia causó gran revuelo en Berlín el fin de semana de Pentecostés: según un reportaje del diario "El País", el gobierno español está considerando enviar hasta 40 antiguos carros de combate principales Leopard 2 a Ucrania, que se llevaron de la Unión Soviética en la década de 1990 había comprado la industria alemana. Políticamente, eso sería extremadamente delicado, especialmente para Alemania: sería la primera vez que un miembro de la OTAN enviaría tanques modernos a Ucrania. La presión sobre el canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD) para finalmente hacer lo mismo aumentaría enormemente.

Pero según información de Business Insider de los círculos del gobierno alemán, la supuesta oferta de Madrid aparentemente se ha reducido significativamente. Ahora son solo unos diez tanques como máximo, según personas familiarizadas con el proceso. E incluso este número es incierto, ya que los vehículos obviamente están completamente deteriorados y solo tendrán que ser reparados en los próximos meses. Y de todos modos, la entrega en España primero tendría que ser coordinada dentro del gobierno. Se dice que esto fue concedido por los funcionarios españoles, quienes se dice que se disculparon con el gobierno federal por el entusiasmo y la presión que ejerció sobre el canciller.

Así que no es de extrañar que no haya habido una solicitud al gobierno federal para entregar tanques españoles a Ucrania. Porque el gobierno alemán tiene que aceptar la reventa de armamento alemán en terceros países de acuerdo con las llamadas cláusulas de uso final en los contratos de armamento. Estas regulaciones tienen como objetivo evitar que las armas de guerra alemanas sean utilizadas por dictaduras o niños soldados en guerras civiles, por ejemplo.









Höchstens zehn statt 40 Panzer und eine Entschuldigung an Scholz: Spanien macht Rückzieher bei Leopard-2-Panzern für Ukraine


PR-Gau für die spanische Regierung: Sie prüft angeblich, 40 Leopard-2-Panzer an die Ukraine zu schicken. Tatsächlich geht es wohl um viel weniger.




www.businessinsider.de


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



En severodonestk está pasando algo parecido a Mariupol, en guerra urbana los ukronazis apenas aguantan contra chechenos y demás tropa especializada rusa, y se meten en las zonas industriales a esperar la muerte.

Donde se ''decidirá'' todo yo creo que es en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Severodonestk aún siendo una ciudad grandecilla, no tiene mucha relevancia estratégica, más bien simbólica por lo de cerrar la conquista del oblast Lugansk.

Seguimos sin contraofensivas importantes y de calado por parte del mando ukro. Y las intentonas tanto en Kherson como en Kharkov han sido un fracaso. Ejército muy mediocre en general el ukro, y eso que son apoyados con material e inteligencia cuckcidental. Los rusos juegan en su terreno y se nota.


----------



## Casino (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ECUALIZADOR DE UCRANIA: El Kvitnyk (Maceta) es un proyectil de artillería de 152/155 mm guiado por láser diseñado en Ucrania. Capaz de atacar objetivos iluminados con láser, el Kvitnyk puede atacar con precisión tanques, vehículos blindados, edificios, búnkeres y fortificaciones a distancias extendidas




Con estos se dañan las líneas y cruces férreos de forma rentable. Valen 20.000 leuros cada uno.
Pero recordemos que es la red ferroviaria ucraniana, lo que destruyan tendrán que reconstruirlo después, imagino que no destruirán líneas férreas sistemáticamente, sino que lo harán de forma ocasional cuando la inteligencia de gUSA les diga por dónde se acercan los contingentes orcos.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En severodonestk está pasando algo parecido a Mariupol, en guerra urbana los ukronazis apenas aguantan contra chechenos y demás tropa especializada rusa, y se meten en las zonas industriales a esperar la muerte.
> 
> Donde se ''decidirá'' todo yo creo que es en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Severodonestk aún siendo una ciudad grandecilla, no tiene mucha relevancia estratégica, más bien simbólica por lo de cerrar la conquista del oblast Lugansk.
> 
> Seguimos sin contraofensivas importantes y de calado por parte del mando ukro. Y las intentonas tanto en Kherson como en Kharkov han sido un fracaso. Ejército muy mediocre en general el ukro, y eso que son apoyados con material e inteligencia cuckcidental. Los rusos juegan en su terreno y se nota.



Los chechenos son un bluff.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La Duma rusa podría dejar de reconocer la independencia de Lituania. Dice que es como Cataluña para España. Le seguirian Estonia y Letonia.*
> 
> 
> Negro sobre blanco. Saludos a los que pensaban que Putin se confirmaría con Ucrania. Y Lituania es OTAN
> ...



Los argumentos legales de la horda son bien conocidos, esto pensamos hoy, mañana ya se verá. Decía Putín sobre Ucrania en 2008 que no había problemas de fronteras, que Crimea era ucraniana 100%, que lo de invadir Georgia había sido un caso aislado.


----------



## ghawar (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tales. (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En severodonestk está pasando algo parecido a Mariupol, en guerra urbana los ukronazis apenas aguantan contra chechenos y demás tropa especializada rusa, y se meten en las zonas industriales a esperar la muerte.
> 
> Donde se ''decidirá'' todo yo creo que es en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Severodonestk aún siendo una ciudad grandecilla, no tiene mucha relevancia estratégica, más bien simbólica por lo de cerrar la conquista del oblast Lugansk.
> 
> Seguimos sin contraofensivas importantes y de calado por parte del mando ukro. Y las intentonas tanto en Kherson como en Kharkov han sido un fracaso. Ejército muy mediocre en general el ukro, y eso que son apoyados con material e inteligencia cuckcidental. Los rusos juegan en su terreno y se nota.



Pues para ser tan mediocre le ha causado 30k bajas los rusos y los ha humillad en Kiev y Kharkov, que el khanato rece por no enfrentarse nunca con un ejército competente.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

#Ukraine : Una curiosa foto de un caza ucraniano MiG-29MU1 aún activo de la 40 Brigada de Aviación Táctica armado con misiles aire-aire R-27 y R-73. Curiosamente, el jet fue dañado por la metralla, pero luego se reparó usando algunas partes canibalizadas de otros jets.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Olexiy Reznikov: "Los misiles antibuque Harpoon ya llegaron a ZSU y se colocaron en la costa de Ucrania". El alcance de Harpoon es de 280 km.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania controlan la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk. Los grupos de reconocimiento rusos siguen llegando y siguen siendo repelidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pedazo bicharracos que tenian los polacos

Los cañones autopropulsados polacos "Crab" ya están en el frente, - Ministro de Defensa Alexei Reznikov Este es el quinto tipo de artillería de 155 mm, que ahora utilizan las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estos cañones autopropulsados son ultramodernos, pueden disparar a una distancia de 40 kilómetros.


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pues para ser tan mediocre le ha causado 30k bajas los rusos y los ha humillad en Kiev y Kharkov, que el khanato rece por no enfrentarse nunca con un ejército competente.



Hombre triplicando a la tropa rusa, lo mínimo es que aguantasen algo. Aunque tienes que añadir las bajas ukras, que serán el doble que eso seguramente.


----------



## Tales. (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre triplicando a la tropa rusa, lo mínimo es que aguantasen algo. Aunque tienes que añadir las bajas ukras, que serán el doble que eso seguramente.



No hombre el cuádruple


----------



## gargamelix (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pedazo bicharracos que tenian los polacos
> 
> Los cañones autopropulsados polacos "Crab" ya están en el frente, - Ministro de Defensa Alexei Reznikov Este es el quinto tipo de artillería de 155 mm, que ahora utilizan las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estos cañones autopropulsados son ultramodernos, pueden disparar a una distancia de 40 kilómetros.



La adaptación a doctrina y arsenal OTAN la está transitando Ucrania a marchas forzadas nunca mejor dicho, en condiciones normales necesitaría años. Cuando termine la guerra van a estar listos para su entrada en la OTAN casi de inmediato si se dan el resto de condiciones. 

Esto lo debía tener pensado Putin también.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La adaptación a doctrina y arsenal OTAN la está transitando Ucrania a marchas forzadas nunca mejor dicho, en condiciones normales necesitaría años. Cuando termine la guerra van a estar listos para su entrada en la OTAN casi de inmediato si se dan el resto de condiciones.
> 
> Esto lo debía tener pensado Putin también.



Puttin pensó que sería como en verano de 2014 y la Merkel no diría nada


----------



## Pat (9 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La Duma rusa podría dejar de reconocer la independencia de Lituania. Dice que es como Cataluña para España. Le seguirian Estonia y Letonia.*
> 
> 
> Negro sobre blanco. Saludos a los que pensaban que Putin se confirmaría con Ucrania. Y Lituania es OTAN
> ...



Lituania ha sido reconocido por Naciones Unidas y forma parte del OTAN.

Lo único que esta noticia demuestra es la baja nivel de los diputados Rusos en la Duma.


Eventualmente se deberá echar a Rusia de Naciones Unidas; lo más sensato será disolver Naciones Unidas y reconstruirlo inmediatamente Sin Rusia y cualquier país quien quiere quedarse a lado de Rusia.

Como prueba; que cancelamos el WTO y lo reconstruimos sin Rusia, Así Rusia no podrá comercia con el resto del mundo.

A Rusia hay que poner les una cordón sanitaria para que nada ruso entra en contacto con el resto del mundo.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy andaba hablandou n militroncho de UK diciendo que buena parte de las unidades de elite del ejercito ruso la ha palmado en Ucrania.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Hoy andaba hablandou n militroncho de UK diciendo que buena parte de las unidades de elite del ejercito ruso la ha palmado en Ucrania.



Bueno los paracaidistas de hostomel sufrieron un duro revés.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Colaboradores rusos en Donbas han “sentenciado” a muerte a tres extranjeros que se desempeñan como miembros del servicio militar ucraniano: los británicos Aiden Aslin (alias 
@cossackgundi
), Shaun Pinner y Saadun Bragim de Marruecos. Todos hechos prisioneros en Mariupol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Colaboradores rusos en Donbas han “sentenciado” a muerte a tres extranjeros que se desempeñan como miembros del servicio militar ucraniano: los británicos Aiden Aslin (alias
> @cossackgundi
> ), Shaun Pinner y Saadun Bragim de Marruecos. Todos hechos prisioneros en Mariupol.



Pues razón de más que tendrán los ucras para no rendirse..y malas noticias para los prisioneros rusos


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Colaboradores rusos en Donbas han “sentenciado” a muerte a tres extranjeros que se desempeñan como miembros del servicio militar ucraniano: los británicos Aiden Aslin (alias
> @cossackgundi
> ), Shaun Pinner y Saadun Bragim de Marruecos. Todos hechos prisioneros en Mariupol.



Pues esos colaboracionistas ya pueden ir cavando un agujero donde esconderse, porque la Historia demuestra con decenas de ejemplos el triste final que aguarda a ese tipo de sujetos.


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Jun 2022)

cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno los paracaidistas de hostomel sufrieron un duro revés.



Y después les siguieron metiendo en otros fregados.


Esto lo contaban en el artículo aquel de Warontherocks, al no disponer prácticamente de infantería ligera por qué iban todos los rusos enlatados en sus BMPs tuvieron que recurrir demasiadas veces a este tipo de fuerzas más ágiles y ligeras, no solo paracaidistas tb se han fundido a los marines..


----------



## terro6666 (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre triplicando a la tropa rusa, lo mínimo es que aguantasen algo. Aunque tienes que añadir las bajas ukras, que serán el doble que eso seguramente.



Si el ejercito que defiende siempre tiene más bajas que el atacante, desde la empanada mental ruski es así, después vas a la realidad y ves son solo delirios rusos.


----------



## César Borgia (9 Jun 2022)

Putin Bonaparte : "Durante la guerra con Suecia, Pedro el Grande no conquistó nada, recuperó lo que siempre nos había pertenecido, aunque toda Europa lo reconoció como de Suecia. Parece que ahora es nuestro turno. recuperar nuestras tierras "


----------



## burbujadetrufas (9 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales



Se llaman gaviones y se usan mucho para hacer presas o sujetar el terreno en sitios muy expuestos...


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky explica las diferencias entre regiones ,un abismo entre unas zonas y otras ,dependiendo de donde vivas podrás tener acceso a servicios o continuar viviendo en el pasado 

¿Por qué Putin pudo gobernar Rusia durante 22 años?






Brutalsky estuvo en Tver Oblast e hizo fotos con su iPhone para compartirlas contigo. Esto no es portería de fútbol. Es un marcador donde está enterrado un oleoducto que va a Germansky para que tengan energía para fabricar Mercedes, trenes súper rápidos y refrigeradores y luego venderlos a Rusia, porque los rusos no diseñan ni fabrican nada valioso, pero muy orgullosos y Creo honestamente que Rusia es el país más grande del mundo a diferencia de esos degenerados inmorales en Europa y América.






Putin no traer prosperidad. Es una mentira para los crédulos. Tú tampoco te caes. Es un vendedor de materias primas a Occidente y el dinero va a su bolsillo y a sus amigos, y a Moscú, porque es la capital y donde están las sedes de empresas estatales ineficientes y bancos corruptos, y permite mantener regiones donde se extraen materias primas en un 13 %. y el resto les quita Moscú, tan generoso de Moscú.






Luego, 2/3 son robados de Moscú, y el dinero regresa a Occidente para comprar superyates y mansiones. ¡Oligarca está feliz! ¡Oeste está feliz! Bueno, ya no, pero no pueden hacer nada, porque este país es del zar.






La mayoría de las regiones rusas, como el Óblast de Tver, han sido pobres y lo serán para siempre, incluso si Moscú recibe una lluvia de todos los dólares impresos en el mundo. Porque así se organizó el sistema de Putin.







El resto del país existe en los siglos XVIII y XIX: no tenían nada que vender a Occidente. No tienen productos básicos. No pueden competir con China. No hacen nada único. Y el mercado interior es pequeño. 13% de la nada sigue siendo nada. Putin pensó que está bien, la globalización ya sabes. Y si quieres ganar dinero, muévete a Moscú y sé plantón de oficina.


Continua


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Escuela de formación de pilotos de helicópteros militares. Para muchos hombres, la trayectoria profesional en el ejército es salir de la pobreza. Pero por economía no producen nada y solo otra carga en el presupuesto que reduce el número de escuelas, hospitales, médicos, maestros. Rusia es una mina y los soldados protegen el perímetro, igual que en Irak.







Es bueno que todavía quede algo de infraestructura y transporte de la Unión Soviética que podría durar otra década, y como las regiones han perdido una cuarta parte de la población en los últimos veinte años, se extinguirán.







Muchos negocios son artesanales como esta tienda de antigüedades en Torzhok. Le pregunté al propietario si vende reliquias de plata y oro. Dijo que no quedan metales preciosos en las aldeas y asentamientos y que los cazadores de tesoros tienen que exprimir a los aldeanos para obtener restos antiguos como íconos, juegos de mesa soviéticos y samovares de latón, ya que no tienen nada más con lo que llenar los estantes de las tiendas de antigüedades.







Sellos nazis muy populares después del comienzo de SMO, pero ilegales en Rusia. Uno ya vendido al mecenas. Resumen: Putin gobernó a los rusos durante tanto tiempo porque los rusos no saben ni pueden imaginar ningún otro estilo de vida y estar contentos con lo que tienen. ¿Quizás esa es una definición de felicidad?

Continua


----------



## paconan (9 Jun 2022)

Al pasar por el cementerio local vi la bandera de un paracaidista y una camiseta a rayas en un árbol. Pensé que tal vez murió en SMO.







No, el paracaidista murió el verano pasado. No sabía lo afortunado que era. No tenía que matar a ningún ucraniano y morir en una tierra extranjera. Busque siempre un lado positivo.







Mientras tanto, todo el país está contribuyendo para construir una ciudad china vertical gigante en el corazón de la Europa geográfica.


Brutalsky es uno de los pocos críticos del régimen que aún quedan en Motherland. ¿Tal vez porque escribe en inglés que la policía secreta no lo acosa? Quién sabe lo que trae el futuro.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




)!


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Jun 2022)

De verdad te crees ser tan fantasma hasta el punto de llegar a creerte que la mayoria no somos capaces de hacer y creer lo que mas nos plazca de nuestras vidas y lo que mas nos puede convenir y poco mas.
El mundo esta formado por diferentes maneras de entender lo politicamente correcto una es la potencia de las americas y a otra las rusias unas defienden sus filosofias politicas y los otros mismito.
Desde siglos los dioses aun defendiendo todas el amor al projimo , desde que ocuparon y consiguieron tocar poder no han dejado de luchar y matarse en cruentas guerras y me arriesgaria a pronosticar que la mayoria por no decir todas sus son causa y consecuencia de las religiones y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si el ejercito que defiende siempre tiene más bajas que el atacante, desde la empanada mental ruski es así, después vas a la realidad y ves son solo delirios rusos.



No lo digo yo, lo dice tu amego farlopensky.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Jun 2022)

En fin, de encontrarme en la situacion del zelinski o el putin los dos como lideres de dos posiciones antagonicas una con ideas politicas de tener que defender el separatismo o el putin con el liderazgo de una de las potencias mas , poderosas tanto en lo economico como en lo militar yo apostaria por la paz y poco mas.
En lo demas poder dinero y muy pocos escrupulos y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## terro6666 (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice tu amego farlopensky.



El amigo farlopesky ha hablado de las baja rusas?? Enlace?


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El amigo farlopesky ha hablado de las baja rusas?? Enlace?



No, de las propias. Creo que la semana pasada dijo algo así como que cada día tenían '' 100 muertos'' . Dejando la propaganda de lado, ponle 300 o 400 al día.


----------



## Chaini (9 Jun 2022)

Los mafiosi italianos no son de fiar, si son vasco italianos peor.


----------



## ELVR (9 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales



Menos da una piedra...
.
.
.





.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Jun 2022)

De verdad, no ves la utilidad que ofrece a un tanque el poder disipar la expansion que produce u obus en un material inerte en contra de una malla llena de material disperso y poc mas , mismito que en las peliculas sin apuntar el blanco y mas si este blanco es inestable como una moneda y poder creerse que se pueda agujerear sin mas , mismito que un superman el poder parar a un tren en marcha sin que la maquina queda hecha una chatarra y el conductor totalmnete despachurrado y ya no digamos el retroceso que produce un revolver del calibre 40 milimetros y no rompersele la muñena al pistolero de turno. 
Anda que?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales



La protección made in finta.


----------



## machinaexdeus (9 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La Generación Z canta: “Si el tío Vova [Putin] nos llama para la última batalla. Responderemos: ¡estamos contigo!”. Los niños de jardín de infantes y escolares profesan su espíritu kamikaze al gran emperador.



Desde el 2000 anda adoctrinando a los infantes con libritos de culto a su persona. 
Este recorte de una noticia de El País de septiembre de 2000 apareció por casa dentro de alguna carpeta.


----------



## ELVR (9 Jun 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Desde el 2000 anda adoctrinando a los infantes con libritos de culto a su persona.
> Este recorte de una noticia de El País de septiembre de 2000 apareció por casa dentro de alguna carpeta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084686


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Desde el 2000 anda adoctrinando a los infantes con libritos de culto a su persona.
> Este recorte de una noticia de El País de septiembre de 2000 apareció por casa dentro de alguna carpeta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084686



En esa foto ya tiene cara de que acabará dirigiendo la KGB


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Putin Bonaparte : "Durante la guerra con Suecia, Pedro el Grande no conquistó nada, recuperó lo que siempre nos había pertenecido, aunque toda Europa lo reconoció como de Suecia. Parece que ahora es nuestro turno. recuperar nuestras tierras "




Que coño hacen en Prusia?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En severodonestk está pasando algo parecido a Mariupol, en guerra urbana los ukronazis apenas aguantan contra chechenos y demás tropa especializada rusa, y se meten en las zonas industriales a esperar la muerte.
> 
> Donde se ''decidirá'' todo yo creo que es en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Severodonestk aún siendo una ciudad grandecilla, no tiene mucha relevancia estratégica, más bien simbólica por lo de cerrar la conquista del oblast Lugansk.
> 
> Seguimos sin contraofensivas importantes y de calado por parte del mando ukro. Y las intentonas tanto en Kherson como en Kharkov han sido un fracaso. Ejército muy mediocre en general el ukro, y eso que son apoyados con material e inteligencia cuckcidental. Los rusos juegan en su terreno y se nota.



Es diferente putincel zopenco Mariupol estaba totalmente rodeada desde el día 1 en Severodonestk ya van como mas de mes y medio y aun no la pueden rodear, el ejercito Ucraniano ha tenido mas de mes y medio para decidir si sale o no y aun le queda tiempo para pensarlo

Los chechenos son pura propaganda que pelean con semáforos y arbustos es el ejercito Dymitry de mierda quien ejecuta los avances y sufre las bajas

Si sumamos lo que ha conseguido los invasores en el Dombass, y le restamos lo que han perdido en Kherson y Kharkov los orcorrusos quedan en saldo negativo osea en 3 meses de ofensiva han perdido un poquito mas territorio del que han ganado.

Ese ejercito Dymitry de mierda no es rival para la tecnología de la OTAN cuando se dará cuenta ?


----------



## terro6666 (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, de las propias. Creo que la semana pasada dijo algo así como que cada día tenían '' 100 muertos'' . Dejando la propaganda de lado, ponle 300 o 400 al día.



Lo que yo digo es que si el ejercito defensor tiene 300 bajas al día , el invasor tiene mínimo el doble. Son las leyes de laguwrra


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Es diferente putincel zopenco Mariupol estaba totalmente rodeada desde el día 1 en Severodonestk ya van como mas de mes y medio y aun no la pueden rodear, el ejercito Ucraniano ha tenido mas de mes y medio para decidir si sale o no y aun le queda tiempo para pensarlo
> 
> Los chechenos son pura propaganda que pelean con semáforos y arbustos es el ejercito Dymitry de mierda quien ejecuta los avances y sufre las bajas
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que el grueso del ejército ukronazi está en el donbass, demasiado rápido están yendo los rusos allí.

Los ukros están haciendo lo mismo que en mariupol, refugiarse en la parte industrial para no ser masacrados por la artillería, fin de la historia.

Ein? Te recuerdo que los rusos han conquistado y mantenido hasta hoy, el 20% o más del territorio de ucrania, con una tropa que representa 1/4 de la ukronazi y siendo el atacante, tómate una tila macaquín.


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que yo digo es que si el ejercito defensor tiene 300 bajas al día , el invasor tiene mínimo el doble. Son las leyes de laguwrra



No tiene porque. Rusia utiliza muchísima artillería, bombardeos y demás para limpiar las posiciones enemigas. Los ukros están a verlas venir en las trincheras, y rezando para que no les toque el topol.

Si la propaganda cuckcidental habla de 30k muertos rusos, seguramente sea la mitad o menos.


----------



## Cuscarejo (9 Jun 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> De verdad, no ves la utilidad que ofrece a un tanque el poder disipar la expansion que produce u obus en un material inerte en contra de una malla llena de material disperso y poc mas , mismito que en las peliculas sin apuntar el blanco y mas si este blanco es inestable como una moneda y poder creerse que se pueda agujerear sin mas , mismito que un superman el poder parar a un tren en marcha sin que la maquina queda hecha una chatarra y el conductor totalmnete despachurrado y ya no digamos el retroceso que produce un revolver del calibre 40 milimetros y no rompersele la muñena al pistolero de turno.
> Anda que?



Tu intento de comunicación ha quedado bastante pobre.


----------



## Trovador (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tiene porque. Rusia utiliza muchísima artillería, bombardeos y demás para limpiar las posiciones enemigas. Los ukros están a verlas venir en las trincheras, y rezando para que no les toque el topol.
> 
> Si la propaganda cuckcidental habla de 30k muertos rusos, seguramente sea la mitad o menos.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Simple, pero mortal, y lo más importante, desmoralizador. Excelente contra trincheras, BMP y almacenamiento de municiones.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

La posición de la artillería rusa fue objeto de un intenso fuego de contrabatería de la 28.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

Francia entregó a Ucrania espoletas de proximidad para el CAESAR. Las espoletas de proximidad usan un radar para medir la distancia al suelo y detonan a una altura predeterminada para hacer llover metralla down. Esto las hace ideales para matar infantería, especialmente en trincheras. Y solo Francia se los dio a Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Jun 2022)

La perra calBa del Kremlin ya va a cara descubierta, ni se tapa...


----------



## Josant2022 (9 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La perra calBa del Kremlin ya va a cara descubierta, ni se tapa...



En resumen que no se lo cree ni el


----------



## ghawar (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy ha sido un día muy duro para el ejercito ruso. Muchos vídeos de blindados y tanques rusos emboscados por la artilleria Ucraniana. Más de lo normal


----------



## keylargof (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tiene porque. Rusia utiliza muchísima artillería, bombardeos y demás para limpiar las posiciones enemigas. Los ukros están a verlas venir en las trincheras, y rezando para que no les toque el topol.
> 
> Si la propaganda cuckcidental habla de 30k muertos rusos, seguramente sea la mitad o menos.



Rusos habrán muerto 3 o 4 a lo sumo, y probablemente murieron de viejos o por una enfermedad que arrastraban ya de hace mucho. Los ucros no han podido matar a nadie porque se limitan a estar a verlas venir en las trincheras y rezar de que no les caiga un topol o un zorrol o hasta una ardillal.

Lo que sí hay entre las tropas rusas es mucha baja por hernias por cargar las lavadoras doblando la espalda.


----------



## mudj (9 Jun 2022)

Mi pregunta es: cuando Rusia decidirá acabar con la guerra, lanzando una nuke?. 

Tengo otra pregunta: Que pasaria si Rusia decide lanzar una nuke contra un país que no sea de la otan como Suecia? 

Ya puestos una ultima: Que pasaría si Rusia decidiera lanzar una nuke contra un país otan que no disponga de armas nucleares? 

Si queréis contestar podéis dar a la letra:

A) No le corre prisa, total los muertos son pobres gentes. Lo hará pues, cuando haya conquistado los territorios que quieran y/o tuvieran que llevar soldados a listados civiles. 

B) No pasaría nada. Pero la otan haría un comunicado diciendo que los rusos son muy pero que muy malos. 

C) Pero hombre... Pelillos a la mar, que total no había pagado la última cuota, o había pagado muy poco, de la otan. Esto hay que acabarlo, venga sr putin que le vamos a dar la medalla del congreso y le haremos caballero del imperio y ya legionaire d honneur. El Nobel no se lo podemos dar, porque como arrasó Suecia, pues...


----------



## gargamelix (9 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> En resumen que no se lo cree ni el



El problema es que está enviando ese mensaje ultranacionalista neofeudal y expansionista a la sociedad rusa y formando a los chavales así.

Lo que conducirá a un pueblo completamente frustrado al no poder cumplir sus expectativas ni aún a costa de llevar una existencia miserable. Además claro está, un pueblo con serios problemas con los vecinos. Ha creado y está alimentando la enfermedad de un pueblo tarado.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

“Ayer, 9 de junio, la artillería ucraniana destruyó el destacamento Wagner PMC, que estaba estacionado en #Стаханов . Aproximadamente 250/300 mercenarios brutales y motivados fueron asesinados”.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jun 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Mi pregunta es: cuando Rusia decidirá acabar con la guerra, lanzando una nuke?.
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta: Que pasaria si Rusia decide lanzar una nuke contra un país que no sea de la otan como Suecia?
> 
> ...




Las nukes de los rusos son los padres


----------



## keylargof (9 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La perra calBa del Kremlin ya va a cara descubierta, ni se tapa...



Se ha convertido en el Cucurella ése del Institut de Nova Historia catalufa, que dicen que Einstein y Nelson Mandela eran catalanes.

Es un meme, y cada vez tiene más bótox acumulado. Y sentado como si fuera un quinceañero para demostrar que es guay. Que personaje más grotesco.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

#Ukraine : Las fuerzas rusas capturaron un interesante tanque ucraniano T-72M1; este fue restaurado por la empresa búlgara Apolo Engineering en 1993 pero con un mínimo de horas de motor. Bulgaria no anunció ninguna entrega de tanques, por lo que la fuente es bastante misteriosa.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

De tanto en tanto, en especial cuando ven la caída estrepitosa del 2do ejército mundial, aparece un atrasado agitando las nukes de Mongolistán.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué Rusia ha perdido tantos KA-52 en Ucrania?


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> “Ayer, 9 de junio, la artillería ucraniana destruyó el destacamento Wagner PMC, que estaba estacionado en #Стаханов . Aproximadamente 250/300 mercenarios brutales y motivados fueron asesinados”.



Se sabe si hay más fuentes que confirmen esto? Sería una grandiosa noticia.


----------



## kenny220 (10 Jun 2022)

En 100 días?


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales



Seguramente experiencia de Siria. Los yanquis hacen sus bases con esos gaviones. Contra cargas huecas puede que sea hasta mejor que el metal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

Hay una diferencia fundamental; los misiles en europa defienden a los paisitos del este de Gargantua.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Francia entregó a Ucrania espoletas de proximidad para el CAESAR. Las espoletas de proximidad usan un radar para medir la distancia al suelo y detonan a una altura predeterminada para hacer llover metralla down. Esto las hace ideales para matar infantería, especialmente en trincheras. Y solo Francia se los dio a Ucrania.



Pues las espoletas de proximidad para artillería ya existen desde el final de la II GM. Me extraña que los ucranianos no las puedan incluso fabricar ellos mismos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

hajaja malditos segarros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pues las espoletas de proximidad para artillería ya existen desde el final de la II GM. Me extraña que los ucranianos no las puedan incluso fabricar ellos mismos.



Pero estas son mejores y pseudo guiadas..


----------



## McNulty (10 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Rusos habrán muerto 3 o 4 a lo sumo, y probablemente murieron de viejos o por una enfermedad que arrastraban ya de hace mucho. Los ucros no han podido matar a nadie porque se limitan a estar a verlas venir en las trincheras y rezar de que no les caiga un topol o un zorrol o hasta una ardillal.
> 
> Lo que sí hay entre las tropas rusas es mucha baja por hernias por cargar las lavadoras doblando la espalda.



No tantos como decís desde el comando ucrotonto, eso desde luego. Además sois pocos originales, porque repetís las mismas cifras que la propaganda cuckcidental...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2022)

Lonchafinismo extremo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2022)

La chatarra rusa cada vez más atrincherada...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

Lindo juguete, da bronca que no pueda ser aprovechado por los patriotas. 








Presentan nueva versión de poderoso misil antitanque israelí


La compañía de defensa Rafael de Israel presentó una nueva versión de su misil antitanque, el Spike NLOS.




www.enlacejudio.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jun 2022)

Llegan las donaciones forzosas a la vida del ruso común. "Para comprar drones y ópticas térmicas", me gustaría saber donde acaba el dinero.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jun 2022)

Una visión bastante pesimista de la fase actual de la guerra, la artillería lo es todo y los rusos ganan por superioridad de medios. Ucrania ha perdido mucho soldado profesional, les sobran reclutas pero esos no tienen experiencia ni conocimientos apenas. Los obuses tenía que haber llegado antes. 

Aún así, está claro que los rusos solo tienen un medio de avanzar, a veces muy costoso porque usan los iskander para cargarse una sola batería enemiga. Están completamente zumbados, si pierden esa baza bien sea por el rearme ucro o por falta de munición, solo les quedará recoger y largarse.









The Fight to Survive Russia’s Onslaught in Eastern Ukraine


The war has become, as one Ukrainian soldier put it, a game of “artillery Ping-Pong.”




www.newyorker.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Una visión bastante pesimista de la fase actual de la guerra, la artillería lo es todo y los rusos ganan por superioridad de medios. Ucrania ha perdido mucho soldado profesional, les sobran reclutas pero esos no tienen experiencia ni conocimientos apenas. Los obuses tenía que haber llegado antes.
> 
> Aún así, está claro que los rusos solo tienen un medio de avanzar, a veces muy costoso porque usan los iskander para cargarse una sola batería enemiga. Están completamente zumbados, si pierden esa baza bien sea por el rearme ucro o por falta de munición, solo les quedará recoger y largarse.
> 
> ...



Pues tampoco es que los rusos andén sobrados de profesionales..los paracaidistas fueron derroidos en hostomel
Y usar a los spenatzs de infantería normal no es buena señal


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay una diferencia fundamental; los misiles en europa defienden a los paisitos del este de Gargantua.



En Europa no hay misiles nucleares americanos (Que si Franceses y Britanicos), los EEUU tienen bombas nucleares de caida libre cedidas a Alemania, Belgica y Holanda creo recordar, mediante el programa Nuclear Sharing. De ahi que Alemania tenga que comprar aviones homologados para lanzar esas bombas cuando sustituya los Tornado. 

Segun la logica Bobada (Putinada si se prefiere), ahora EEUU esta totalmente legitimado para invadir y arresar Nicaragua si quieren, ya que la excusa de la Bobada es que habia que impedir que en un futuro Ucrania entrase en la OTAN y se instalasen misile nuclrares americanos. Y debrian aplaudir con las orejas si Sleepy Joe lo hace.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Jun 2022)

Aquí el por qué Ucrania tiene que ganar esta guerra:


----------



## Chaini (10 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se sabe si hay más fuentes que confirmen esto? Sería una grandiosa noticia.



Ayer leí la noticia en el canal de Astrapress una agencia de noticias rusa


*Глава Луганской области подтвердил уничтожение российской базы ЧВК «Вагнер» в Кадиевке (Стаханове)

Сергей Гайдай заявил, что в результате удара по базе выжил лишь один военнослужащий. При этом не сообщается, сколько человек погибли или пострадали.

«База была расположена на местном стадионе в Кадиевке, которую россияне нагло оккупировали в 2014 году», — сообщил Гайдай.*




El jefe de la región de Lugansk confirmó la destrucción de la base rusa del PMC "Wagner" en Kadievka (Stakhanov) Sergei Gaidai dijo que, como resultado del ataque a la base, solo sobrevivió un militar. No dice cuántas personas murieron o resultaron heridas. “La base estaba ubicada en el estadio local en Kadievka"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

a eso le llamo yo una desnazificacion



Chaini dijo:


> Ayer leí la noticia en el canal de Astrapress una agencia de noticias rusa
> 
> 
> *Глава Луганской области подтвердил уничтожение российской базы ЧВК «Вагнер» в Кадиевке (Стаханове)
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (10 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos presenta a otro disidente, no, no es un clon de Echenique


¿Cómo es ser un disidente en Rusia?







Conozca a Alexander Gorbunov, el hombre detrás de Stalingulag, cuentas populares en Twitter y Telegram con millones de visitas.
Soy un ávido lector de publicaciones mordaces de Stalingulag en el canal de Telegram. Ha estado detallando minuciosamente los resultados despiadados de las sanciones en diferentes industrias después del comienzo de SMO.
En el momento en que los blogueros liberales populares que critican al régimen están en la cárcel o huyendo de la justicia, Alexander sigue libre y vive en Moscú. ¿Lo que da?
Alexander sufre de atrofia muscular espinal y, según Gorbunov, su enfermedad está progresando. Se mueve en silla de ruedas y tiene problemas para usar la mano izquierda. Originalmente de Makhachkala, Alexander se mudó a Moscú porque hay cierto acceso, aunque muy limitado, a las instalaciones para discapacitados.
Las autoridades rusas dudan en llevar a Alexander a los tribunales y encarcelarlo, ya que sería una mala óptica dada su condición de salud. Además, no hay una sola colonia penal en Rusia que pueda acomodar a una persona en silla de ruedas.






Alexander una vez dio un paseo con Alexey Navalny, quien quería mostrar su solidaridad y sentir cómo es moverse por Moscú en una silla de ruedas.






Y con Artyom Lebedev, legendario diseñador web que viajó a todos los países del mundo.
Alexander Gorbunov se gana la vida como comerciante en línea y publica regularmente en las cuentas de Stalingulag. A continuación se presentan algunas de sus citas memorables:
“Maxim Oreshkin, jefe del Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico, 'Rusia está lista para implementar proyectos que mejoren la calidad de vida en África'. Se han implementado todos los proyectos que mejoran la calidad de vida en Rusia, ahora puedes ayudar a otros países, porque las regiones rusas se están quedando sin gente debido a un exceso de felicidad”.
“Tenemos un artículo en nuestro código penal sobre insultar a las autoridades, aunque, como vemos, nadie insulta a las autoridades, pero no tenemos un artículo sobre insultar al pueblo”.
“La guerra es siempre la vida de los niños destruida, los padres desconsolados y los campos llenos de los cadáveres de aquellos a quienes se les cosía ropa para ganar dinero”.
“En nuestro país, Halloween se puede celebrar todos los días, porque los demonios y todo tipo de criaturas de los pantanos nos deleitan con sus leyes espeluznantes todos los días”.
“Si no hay personas con discapacidad en la calle, ¿por qué deberían construir rampas? Es lógico que si las personas con discapacidad simplemente comienzan a usar sillas de ruedas en la ciudad, entonces las autoridades comenzarán a pensar en construir esas rampas. Y dado que los discapacitados se sientan en casa, no indican el problema de ninguna manera. Se quedan en casa porque no pueden salir. Y va en círculo”.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.



“La guerra es siempre la vida de los niños destruida, los padres desconsolados y los campos llenos de los cadáveres de aquellos a quienes se les cosía ropa para ganar dinero”

Visitamos uno de los cementerios en #Marioupol la semana pasada. Vimos allí miles de tumbas recientes, coronadas por un número. De este lado del cementerio los números superaron los 3000 




Como van a pagar impuestos? si tienen toda la pasta fuera

Los funcionarios y oligarcas rusos sujetos a sanciones no podrán pagar el impuesto sobre la renta personal Más bien, se habría creado un fondo especial, en el que los jubilados, médicos y maestros harán deducciones de sus salarios para compensar los yates y palacios detenidos. ¡Tenemos que unirnos! 











Сталингулаг


Александр Горбунов По всем вопросам - @StalinGulagPR Всё о криптовалютах - https://t.me/sanyaizdagestana https://twitter.com/stalingulag http://Instagram.com/stalin_gulag http://www.youtube.com/c/StalingulagYT




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

La secta satánica está agotada, mostrando debilidad ofensiva en severodonets


----------



## neutral295 (10 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí el por qué Ucrania tiene que ganar esta guerra:



A esta cuando los rusos la capturen se la llevarán a la Rusia oriental para repoblación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

Hay que reconocer que la artillería ucrania ha emergido dando una muy buena respuesta en esta segunda fase de la guerra. Falta MÁS cantidad, pero el trabajo es excepcional con lo poco que les ha llegado. Esta guerra tiene un coste de 2.000 x 155, no es ninguna barbaridad para naciones tecnológicamente avanzadas e industrias robotizadas de proporcionar eso en un par de meses, si hay voluntad de ganar la guerra claro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> A esta cuando los rusos la capturen se la llevarán a la Rusia oriental para repoblación.



No le afeitaran el pelo y luego venderán ese pelo a peluquerías ya que el pelo de rusa eslava es el más demandado para extensiones


----------



## Nicors (10 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aquí el por qué Ucrania tiene que ganar esta guerra:



Ese es mi chuski.
Los rusos se sabe son maricones, pretender matar semejantes monumentos.


----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ahora los rusos de van a cagar literalmente con colera


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

Como era de esperar los rusos dejan de vender armamento precisamente en un mercado como el egipcio el cual antes era su principal comprador de material


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

La unidad rusa en la región de Kharkiv se niega a luchar. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informan temprano el 10 de junio que todos los miembros de la unidad de infantería motorizada de Rusia del Primer Cuerpo del Ejército se negaron a luchar después de sufrir grandes pérdidas en el óblast de Kharkiv.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como era de esperar los rusos dejan de vender armamento precisamente en un mercado como el egipcio el cual antes era su principal comprador de material



Ah los egipcios..la URSS les presto 20000 millones de dólares de la época para hacer Asuán..
Y cuando la URSS les perdono la deuda antes de caer....pues Egipto se puso a comprar armamento occidental a saco.hadta hacen su propia versión del abrams


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues tampoco es que los rusos andén sobrados de profesionales..los paracaidistas fueron derroidos en hostomel
> Y usar a los spenatzs de infantería normal no es buena señal



De hecho están tan mal que realmente solo pueden tomar una posición después de demoler cada centímetro cuadrado, no solo es el ansia de destruir propia de la horda


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

Los rusos retiran las tropas buriatas de Sievierodonetsk porque "caen como moscas"


----------



## paconan (10 Jun 2022)

Ochakov, región de Mykolaiv El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un video de la “destrucción” de barcos ucranianos del 3 de junio. Pero la destrucción, por supuesto, solo estaba en los titulares. El primer video es un pequeño barco antisubmarino "Vinnitsa", retirado de la flota el 29 de enero de 2021.


Según la wikipedia, han hundido un barco dado de baja


A fines de 2019, se encuentra en Ochakovo junto a barcos fuera de servicio en espera de eliminación. Posiblemente también eliminado.
El 29 de enero de 2021, la corbeta fue dada de baja.
El 10 de junio de 2022, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se hundieron en el estuario de Dneprobug en el área de Ochakov.









Винница (малый противолодочный корабль) — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org






El segundo video es el barco de aterrizaje mediano "Yuri Olefrienko", que, aparentemente, intentaron descifrar de manera muy oblicua desde el MLRS, pero no pudieron golpear.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que la artillería ucrania ha emergido dando una muy buena respuesta en esta segunda fase de la guerra. Falta MÁS cantidad, pero el trabajo es excepcional con lo poco que les ha llegado. Esta guerra tiene un coste de 2.000 x 155, no es ninguna barbaridad para naciones tecnológicamente avanzadas e industrias robotizadas de proporcionar eso en un par de meses, si hay voluntad de ganar la guerra claro.



Hablaban los ucros sobre la precisión en el reportaje que he puesto, con la vieja artillería soviética necesitaban 10 intentos de media para acertar. Con las piezas suministradas por la OTAN la media se reduce a tres intentos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> De hecho están tan mal que realmente solo pueden tomar una posición después de demoler cada centímetro cuadrado, no solo es el ansia de destruir propia de la horda



Si están usando los spenatzs como inf normal es algo va mal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos retiran las tropas buriatas de Sievierodonetsk porque "caen como moscas"



No sabía que china hubiera declarado la guerra


----------



## ELVR (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como era de esperar los rusos dejan de vender armamento precisamente en un mercado como el egipcio el cual antes era su principal comprador de material



Menuda pesadilla logística


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Ayer leí la noticia en el canal de Astrapress una agencia de noticias rusa
> 
> 
> *Глава Луганской области подтвердил уничтожение российской базы ЧВК «Вагнер» в Кадиевке (Стаханове)
> ...



Mis dieses


----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)

Booommmmm!!


----------



## txusky_g (10 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No sabía que china hubiera declarado la guerra



Pensabas que solo iban a mandar a los turcos?

Están muriendo tantos que lo mismo algún día tienen que volver a mandar algún ruso.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Booommmmm!!



Con el acelerón que pega tras el impacto la tripulación se ha partido el cuello seguro.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Que te invada Rusia sólo trae ventajas: sin agua potable, sin teléfono, sin servicios médicos, epidemia de cólera, violaciones, robos, asesinatos por la espalda... 

Espero que todos los traidores separatistas de Donetsk y Luhansk que deseaban unirse a Rusia disfruten de un buen cólera sin servicios médicos, a disfrutar de lo invadido.

A los buenos ucranianos que sufren las terribles consecuencias de ser "gobernados" por los orcos espero que se les libere lo antes posible.

Espero que los números de material pesado enviado que se han hecho públicos sean sólo titulares y que la realidad sea que está llegando material a espuertas, de forma que se produzca una contraofensiva infernal para los repugnantes orcos.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> cajas de malla con pedruscos como refuerzo en los laterales



es camuflaje, hombre, que no estás a la última


----------



## paconan (10 Jun 2022)

Debido a las sanciones, "Pan" se volverá aún más primitivo UAZ simplificado "Patriot" y "Loaf" sin el sistema ABS se lanzarán en julio




Mas simple imposible, de vuelta a los 80, acorde a las carreteras rusas
*UAZ simplificado "Patriot" y "Loaf" aparecerán en julio*

La planta de automóviles de Ulyanovsk pasará a la producción de automóviles simplificados a partir de mediados de verano, informó el servicio de prensa de UAZ.

“De acuerdo con los recursos de los modelos, tomará de 9 a 12 meses reemplazar el sistema de frenos antibloqueo (ABS). En consecuencia, esperamos que a partir de julio de este año comience la producción de vehículos UAZ Patriot y SGR sin el sistema ABS ”, cita Gazeta.Ru un mensaje de la planta.

La empresa destacó que la planta tenía un acuerdo para suministrar el sistema ABS de Bosch al transportador, pero el proveedor alemán suspendió sus actividades en Rusia.

UAZ se guía por un decreto del gobierno, que ha simplificado los requisitos para la certificación de automóviles nuevos en términos de clase ambiental (en lugar de motores Euro-5, se permite Euro-0) y una serie de sistemas de seguridad (sin AIRBAGS, ERA-GLONASS , ABS y sistema de GPS). sin ESP ).









Упрощенные УАЗ «Патриот» и «Буханка» появятся в июле


Выпуск автомобилей УАЗ «Патриот» и СГР («Буханка») без системы ABS начнется летом




info.sibnet.ru


----------



## moncton (10 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Debido a las sanciones, "Pan" se volverá aún más primitivo UAZ simplificado "Patriot" y "Loaf" sin el sistema ABS se lanzarán en julio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y como coño van a producir esos modelos "simplificados"?

Porque las lineas de montaje de automoviles de hoy en dia estan planificadas al milimetro para utilizar componentes especificos, esto no es como la cadena de los ford con miles de operarios apretando tuercas a mano o haciendo dos soldaduras por movimento

Hoy en dia para cambiar componentes hay que rediseñar el proceso por completo y muchas veces cambiar maquinaria


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y como coño van a producir esos modelos "simplificados"?
> 
> Porque las lineas de montaje de automoviles de hoy en dia estan planificadas al milimetro para utilizar componentes especificos, esto no es como la cadena de los ford con miles de operarios apretando tuercas a mano o haciendo dos soldaduras por movimento
> 
> Hoy en dia para cambiar componentes hay que rediseñar el proceso por completo y muchas veces cambiar maquinaria



Me da que estos estan volviendo al proceso Ford original. Piensa que TODA la maquinaria la tienen vetada. Desde el utillaje mas basico a cualquier clase de robot.


----------



## moncton (10 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Me da que estos estan volviendo al proceso Ford original. Piensa que TODA la maquinaria la tienen vetada. Desde el utillaje mas basico a cualquier clase de robot.



Ya... pues van de culo

Como la fabrica de la SEAT en los 60, productividad de puta mierda y listas de espera de 3 años


----------



## Nuzzo (10 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Menuda pesadilla logística



Tiene sentido. Arabia Saudi hace lo mismo...si se meten en lio con los franceses por ejemplo - EE.UU. seguirá manteniendo los F16.


----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya... pues van de culo
> 
> Como la fabrica de la SEAT en los 60, productividad de puta mierda y listas de espera de 3 años



Bueno, como en la epoca sovietica. Hasta 5 años se pasaban esperando. Y a eso vuelven.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

Los oficiales del FSO recogen la orina y las heces de Putin en todos sus viajes al extranjero y las llevan a Moscú en una maleta especial, informa Paris Match. Según los periodistas, así es como el Kremlin intenta ocultar información sobre las dolencias de Putin.


----------



## Poncio (10 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Bueno, como en la epoca sovietica. Hasta 5 años se pasaban esperando. Y a eso vuelven.



Reagan lo contaba con bastante gracia en os ochenta.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

Finlandia anuncia la construcción de nuevas barreras y vallas en su frontera de 1300 km con Rusia Una nueva maniobra defensiva que responde a las amenazas de Rusia de desplegar tropas cerca de la frontera finlandesa antes de la solicitud de ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

Enormes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

@Lma0Zedong


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## ELVR (10 Jun 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Arabia Saudi hace lo mismo...si se meten en lio con los franceses por ejemplo - EE.UU. seguirá manteniendo los F16.



No tanto. España, por ejemplo, por tradición ha mantenido sólo 2 modelos de cazas. Uno de origen norteamericano y otro de origen europeo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

relativamente altas bajas en MLRS y artilleria, indicativo de la fase de desgaste conservador en la que estamos


----------



## Casino (10 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> relativamente altas bajas en MLRS y artilleria, indicativo de la fase de desgaste conservador en la que estamos




Quiero compartir este mensaje que puse el 23 de abril.
Porque cumplido el plazo previsto parece una profecía.


Guerra en Ucrania XVI


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2022)

Sí, es el momento de imponerles a esa bestias superioridad artillera, quizás no en numero pero si en efectividad.



Casino dijo:


> Quiero compartir este mensaje que puse el 23 de abril.
> Porque cumplido el plazo previsto parece una profecía.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Reagan lo contaba con bastante gracia en os ochenta.



Y que pasa si le compras un helicóptero a los alemanes?

Que te tiras años esperando y luego pasa más tiempo de reparaciones en el hangar que volando

Que le pregunten a los noruegos!


----------



## duncan (10 Jun 2022)

Gott mit uns:


----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2022)

En algún lugar de la zona industrial de SDonetsk


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Debido a las sanciones, "Pan" se volverá aún más primitivo UAZ simplificado "Patriot" y "Loaf" sin el sistema ABS se lanzarán en julio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va a quedar Rusia como parque temático sobre como era la vida en la Tierra en el siglo XIX. Si cobran entrada y aprenden a sonreír lo mismo les da para comer un par de veces al día.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los oficiales del FSO recogen la orina y las heces de Putin en todos sus viajes al extranjero y las llevan a Moscú en una maleta especial, informa Paris Match. Según los periodistas, así es como el Kremlin intenta ocultar información sobre las dolencias de Putin.



claro claro, porque el careto no se le ve en ningún momento, es una máscara de goma lo que se pone para salir en las fotos y tal...


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jun 2022)

Reino Unido enviará a Ucrania sistemas de radiolocalización A422 que permiten detectar drones enemigos.


----------



## machinaexdeus (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los oficiales del FSO recogen la orina y las heces de Putin en todos sus viajes al extranjero y las llevan a Moscú en una maleta especial, informa Paris Match. Según los periodistas, así es como el Kremlin intenta ocultar información sobre las dolencias de Putin.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los oficiales del FSO recogen la orina y las heces de Putin en todos sus viajes al extranjero y las llevan a Moscú en una maleta especial, informa Paris Match. Según los periodistas, así es como el Kremlin intenta ocultar información sobre las dolencias de Putin.



El trabajo soñado por @Amancio Ortega, @dabuti o @zapatitos, recoger las heces y meados del Khan, echad el currículum!


----------



## duncan (10 Jun 2022)

Pronto estarán trabajando a tres turnos :









La Fábrica de Municiones de Granada está lista para suministrar munición de carro de combate y artillería a Ucrania


En una entrevista reciente Antonio Caro, director general de Fábrica de Municiones de Granada, nos confirmaba la disponibilidad de la compañía para...




www.defensa.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pronto estarán trabajando a tres turnos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una fábrica ucraniana produce 15000 obuses mensuales...se supone que nosotros teniendo más automátizscion lo haríamos más rápido


----------



## Casino (10 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pronto estarán trabajando a tres turnos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




se va a poner la cosa calentita

y los follaputines diciendo que había más tanques orcos que munición de leopard
Que putada de doctrina la de los orcos para todas las armas

Haber nacido hobbit.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Jun 2022)

Fuego purificador.


----------



## pep007 (10 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pronto estarán trabajando a tres turnos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me comenta un compañero del curro, que le llamaron de una compañia americana del norte de spain donde fabrican perritos de combate, donde habia trabajado nteriormente, y le dijeron, oye tienes algun conocido de confianza o familiar que tambien sea ingeniero para trabajar con nosotros...
Y el les dice pues no, ahora no, pero no deciais que sobraba gente?
Si, pero ahora hay un repunte...

Bueno, la gracieta de la historia es que esto ocurrio un mes antes de la invasion de Ucraland...

Quiero decir que hay gente que hace tiempo sabe lo que viene...


----------



## paconan (10 Jun 2022)

Siguen ocurriendo casualidades

La serie de incendios en Rusia no se detiene. Se informa que esta vez el incendio se produjo en la terminal maderera "Factor" de Ust-Luga. 


*En el puerto de Ust-Luga hubo un incendio en la terminal maderera "Factor"*
En el puerto de Ust-Luga, se produjo un incendio en la terminal maderera de Factor, informan testigos presenciales en la red social Telegram.Empleados de EMERCOM verifican información sobre un incendio en el distrito Kingisepp de la región de Leningrado, informa Interfax citando a un representante de la Departamento. 








В порту Усть-Луга произошло возгорание на лесном терминале «Фактор»


Возгорание порт Усть-Луга лесной терминал Фактор



portnews.ru


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (10 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Siguen ocurriendo casualidades
> 
> La serie de incendios en Rusia no se detiene. Se informa que esta vez el incendio se produjo en la terminal maderera "Factor" de Ust-Luga.
> 
> ...



Siendo llamativo que haya 4 incendios todos los días me parece aún más que los vídeos acaben todos en manos de cuentas de Twitter ucras...

Debe de ser muy placentero grabar tu propio sabotaje


----------



## Visrul (10 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Debe de ser muy placentero grabar tu propio sabotaje


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En algún lugar de la zona industrial de SDonetsk



La próxima vez que me digan que en el este de Ucrania está la industria, me voy a descojonar.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ein? Te recuerdo que los rusos han conquistado y mantenido hasta hoy, el 20% o más del territorio de ucrania, con una tropa que representa 1/4 de la ukronazi y siendo el atacante, tómate una tila macaquín.



Un ejercito macaco como el colombiano / ecuatoriano tienen mejor capital humano que el orcorruso, creo que hasta el ejercito de Maduro es mas prudente, cuando los orcorrusos ganan algo lo ganan sacrificando el 60%+ de los tanques y blindados de su unidad osea pura fuerza bruta cero creatividad operacional 

Orcorrusos lo que tenían en Kiev lo perdieron, lo que tenían en Kharkov lo perdieron y han perdido también parte de terreno en Kherson, aquí se ve 


Ejercito Dymitrydemierda es un ejercito bananero es como un ejercito de África pero mucho mas grande y con armamento mas pesado pero su personal es claramente deficiente, no es algo sentimental ni pasional es la realidad. 

+Alemania invadió toda Francia en 40 días
+USA aplasto el ejercito de Saddam en 15 días
+Vietnam invadió Camboya en 30 días (Peleando simultáneamente con China) 
+Azerbaiyán junto con follacabras traídos de Siria le ganaron a los Armenios en mes y medio 


Ejercito Dymitry de mierda lleva 110 días y ha perdido mas terreno del que gano inicialmente USANDO SU ENEMIGO CHATARRA SOVIETICA Y DRONES DE ALIEXPRESS. 

¿Que coño quiere que le diga?

Ejercito orcorruso es un desastre operacional que se impone a costa de basta superioridad de recursos sin escatimar perdidas , capital humano peor que los ejércitos se Sudamerica tropa ratera, violadora criminal una milicia Africana tiene un comportamiento mas ético (Y es mejor combatiendo) que el ejercito Orcorruso.

Los Talibanes son mejores, los follacabras de Siria son mejores 

Es lo que yo yo veo, yo veo que el EMPERADOR ESTA DESNUNDO ejercito Orcorruso no es un carajo de lo que vendió RT


----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)

!Booooommmmmmm!!


----------



## alas97 (10 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Un ejercito macaco como el colombiano / ecuatoriano tienen mejor capital humano que el orcorruso, creo que hasta el ejercito de Maduro es mas prudente, cuando los orcorrusos ganan algo lo ganan sacrificando el 60%+ de los tanques y blindados de su unidad osea pura fuerza bruta cero creatividad operacional
> 
> Orcorrusos lo que tenían en Kiev lo perdieron, lo que tenían en Kharkov lo perdieron y han perdido también parte de terreno en Kherson, aquí se ve
> 
> ...



Lo vengo diciendo desde el primer día junto con los tiros en la espalda a la oficialidad.

los rusos cruzan los campos minados así.

generalote gordo dice que avancen los conscriptos por el campo minado, los chavales se niegan, el gordo saca la pipa, los chavales avanzan y buuuuuuuuummmmmmmm.

cae la noche, al amanecer el gordo aparece con un tiro en la nuca dentro de su wazz descapotable.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos no se rinden y venderán cualquier victoria rusa a un alto precio


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Jun 2022)

> Local authorities in cities across Russia have removed banners with the letter “Z” – a symbol of support for Russia’s invasion of Ukraine – in recent days as the war appears to enter a new phase of bloody fighting and limited territorial gains in eastern Ukraine.
> 
> The head of the A Just Russia political party, Sergei Mironov, said earlier this week that Moscow city inspectors ordered him to take down a pro-war banner from the party’s headquarters in the Russian capital.
> 
> ...











Pro-War ‘Z-Banners’ Disappear in Some Russian Cities - The Moscow Times


“It might be some kind of rebranding. The war has clearly stalled," said one political analyst.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## ELVR (10 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Bizum Moscú... que cab#ón


----------



## Subprime (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia ha perdido tantos KA-52 en Ucrania?



Porque son una mierda de ingeniería aeronáutica con graves problemas de resonancia que incluso pierde remaches? 

Russia’s Ka-52 Attack Helicopters Have A Serious Vibration Problem


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajaja malditos segarros



Oh! qué contrariedad.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lindo juguete, da bronca que no pueda ser aprovechado por los patriotas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca digas "nunca jamás"


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Un ejercito macaco como el colombiano / ecuatoriano tienen mejor capital humano que el orcorruso, creo que hasta el ejercito de Maduro es mas prudente, cuando los orcorrusos ganan algo lo ganan sacrificando el 60%+ de los tanques y blindados de su unidad osea pura fuerza bruta cero creatividad operacional
> 
> Orcorrusos lo que tenían en Kiev lo perdieron, lo que tenían en Kharkov lo perdieron y han perdido también parte de terreno en Kherson, aquí se ve
> 
> ...



Pues ve al oculista, porque tienes muy mal la vista.

No sé, yo creo que al margen del bando al que se apoye, hay cosas que son objetivas.

- Hoy Rusia controla el 20% o más del territorio ''de'' ucrania. Antes de la invasión que yo sepa no.
- Rusia tiene en el terreno un tercio de la tropa de la que tiene ucrania. Y aún así siguen avanzando...
- Por parte de los ucranianos estamos viendo muy poca cosa. A que esperan a reconquistar el sur? A que esperan a plantear contraofensivas si tan desastroso es el ejército ruso como dices? Todavía estamos esperando.


Si con estos datos te parece que los rusos son poco eficientes en sus operaciones, pues fale macaquín, pero no te lo compro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2022)

puff el tipico cristal que hace lupa en hierba seca, menos mal que ha sido solo un susto



Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

mirar 


McNulty dijo:


> Pues ve al oculista, porque tienes muy mal la vista.
> 
> No sé, yo creo que al margen del bando al que se apoye, hay cosas que son objetivas.
> 
> ...



mira ese 20%


----------



## -carrancas (11 Jun 2022)

si la propaganda del regimen dice esto....


----------



## favelados (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ve al oculista, porque tienes muy mal la vista.
> 
> No sé, yo creo que al margen del bando al que se apoye, hay cosas que son objetivas.
> 
> ...



Una y otra vez con la historia de quejque los ucranianos son más..

Por enésima vez lo que cuenta en una guerra son las armas pesadas.

Superioridad aérea absoluta, aunque tengan los aviones en los hangares.

Una flota naval aunque tengan los barcos en el puerto.

Mucha más chatarra blindada aunque cada vez menos...


Superioridad artillera tb abrumadora que es la única que están aprovechando a fondo


----------



## alas97 (11 Jun 2022)

Fotos del cruce fallido del rio en Siverskyi Donets 

naziscomunistas orcos lo hicieron de nuevo.



wuyyyyyy


----------



## Meridacarbono (11 Jun 2022)

Menudo nivel tienen en el foro Prorruso de la guerra....


----------



## Meridacarbono (11 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Van a mermar considerablemente el armamento europeo. Y entonces vendrá la invasión yihadista. Los ingleses aplaudidos por Mari-Zelensky estarán tranquilos con el canal por medio. Mientras, Europa arderá. Y luego vendrán los anglos de uno y otro lado del Atlántico 'a salvarnos'.
> 
> Parece mentira que vayan a ser capaces de repetir por tercera vez el mismo guión. Éste tiene más éxito que Cats.



Menudas películas se montan los satánicos.


----------



## favelados (11 Jun 2022)

Muy limpio


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Una y otra vez con la historia de quejque los ucranianos son más..
> 
> Por enésima vez lo que cuenta en una guerra son las armas pesadas.
> 
> ...



La artillería y la aviación son importantes pero si no tienes tropas de asalto para asegurar el territorio no sirven de nada.

Superioridad que comentas que explicaría el porque no vemos contraofensivas ucranianas. Aunque tengan más tropa, están anclados en las trincheras, poco pueden hacer.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Jun 2022)

Zelenski está insistiendo mucho sobre la gran cantidad de bajas ucranianas.

Mi opinión. Esta preparando a la opinión pública para un alto el fuego e incluso una cesión de territorios en el Donbass. Eso y para presionar a Occidente para que le proporcione más artillería y municiones. No le encuentro otra explicación, no es normal en una guerra el insistir tanto sobre las bajas propias.

Se habla de deserciones en el bando ucraniano. Normal, nadie quiere morir, incluso por una causa justa. Y más si te insisten sobre la gran cantidad de muertos diarios. Y habrá quien se autolesione, para irse del frente, pasa en todas las guerras virulentas y de trincheras.

*The Guardian.*









Ukraine’s high casualty rate could bring war to tipping point


Analysis: Kyiv’s fighting strength is stretched, yet Russia could now benefit from a pause in fighting




www.theguardian.com





"
Ucrania



*La alta tasa de bajas de Ucrania podría llevar la guerra a un punto de inflexion.*

Análisis: la fuerza de combate de Kyiv se estira, pero Rusia ahora podría beneficiarse de una pausa en la lucha.

*Se mire como se mire, las cifras son contundentes: las bajas ucranianas oscilan entre 600 y 1.000 al día. Un asesor presidencial, Oleksiy Arestovych, le dijo a The Guardian esta semana que diariamente hubo 150 muertos y 800 heridos ; otro, Mykhaylo Podolyak, le dijo a la BBC que cada día morían entre 100 y 200 soldados ucranianos.

Representa una pérdida extraordinaria de vidas humanas y capacidad para los defensores*, envueltos en una defensa de la ciudad oriental de Sievierodonetsk que esta semana se convirtió en una batalla perdida . Sin embargo, podría decirse que la ciudad también era un lugar del que Ucrania podría haberse retirado a Lysychansk , más defendible, al otro lado del río Siverski Donets, el tipo de situación defensiva en la que a Ucrania le ha ido mucho mejor.


*La gran cantidad, más de 20.000 bajas al mes, plantea dudas sobre en qué estado se encontrará el ejército de Ucrania si la guerra se prolonga hasta el otoño.* Lo mismo es cierto para los rusos también, por supuesto. Pero los invasores ya controlan grandes porciones de Ucrania y pueden detener la lucha con la ventaja territorial.

Considere las cifras en contexto. El ejército de Ucrania tenía 125.000 efectivos, según el Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos, y además había 102.000 guardias nacionales y fronterizos. Las crudas estimaciones de los analistas sugieren que desde el comienzo de la guerra el total podría haberse duplicado a unos impresionantes 500.000.

Las fuerzas de Kyiv están lejos de un punto de colapso. Pero varios meses de altas bajas erosionarán significativamente su fuerza de combate, incluso permitiendo que algunos de los heridos se recuperen. Mientras tanto, las fuerzas de Ucrania ya están siendo empujadas hacia atrás en un bombardeo de artillería de Donbas tan intenso que es probable que tenga un impacto de conmoción en muchos de los que sobreviven. *La moral es ciertamente un problema para los rusos , pero ahora también hay informes de deserciones del lado ucraniano.*


Tan apremiante es la situación que los extranjeros con experiencia en combate que pasen las pruebas para unirse a la legión internacional podrían estar en primera línea en menos de un mes después de cruzar la frontera con Ucrania. Pero nuevamente, el alto nivel de bajas que ahora se discute abiertamente puede actuar como un elemento disuasorio para los reclutas en el futuro.

Los funcionarios occidentales prefieren no discutir el impacto de la guerra en los defensores, sino que destacan los problemas de los rusos en sus sesiones informativas. Esta semana, uno de esos funcionarios dijo que su estimación era que los invasores habían perdido “entre 15.000 y 20.000 muertos”, de una fuerza de invasión de 150.000 o más. Sin embargo, a pesar de esto, el ejército de Moscú todavía no ha perdido su capacidad ofensiva.

Pero optaron por no proporcionar estimaciones similares para Ucrania, lo que puede crear una impresión desequilibrada de que a los rusos les está yendo peor. De hecho, con una superioridad de artillería de 10 o 15 a uno, según los ucranianos, bien puede ser que la tasa de bajas de los invasores sea mucho menor en este momento, porque son capaces de dar muerte desde una distancia mayor a los defensores que no puedo verlos.

Las municiones ciertamente se están quedando cortas en el lado ucraniano, nuevamente por su propia admisión. Vadym Skibitsky, subjefe de la inteligencia militar de Ucrania, ha dicho que Ucrania está utilizando entre 5.000 y 6.000 proyectiles de artillería al día y que "casi ha agotado" su reserva de proyectiles estándar soviéticos de 152 mm. Ahora depende de los obuses de 155 mm estándar de la OTAN; no está claro cuántos de estos tiene.

Los comandantes le han dicho a The Guardian que Ucrania lucha por algunos equipos básicos, como radios encriptadas (donde los teléfonos móviles funcionan, no es raro confiar en la aplicación segura Signal) o miras y ópticas avanzadas de los tipos comúnmente utilizados por los militares occidentales.

Ucrania no carece de valentía y determinación. El apoyo occidental todavía está vigente, como lo demuestra el anuncio del Reino Unido de suministrar un puñado de lanzacohetes múltiples, quizás tres, esta semana, incluso si Kiev dijo casi de inmediato que quería muchas veces más . Pero son las fuerzas de Rusia las que han encontrado la manera de avanzar en Donbas, lo que plantea la pregunta de si la guerra de tres meses se encuentra en otro punto de inflexión.


----------



## Casino (11 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Zelenski está insistiendo mucho sobre la gran cantidad de bajas ucranianas.
> 
> Mi opinión. Esta preparando a la opinión pública para un alto el fuego e incluso una cesión de territorios en el Donbass. Eso y para presionar a Occidente para que le proporcione más artillería y municiones. No le encuentro otra explicación, no es normal en una guerra el insistir tanto sobre las bajas propias.
> 
> ...




Parece un artículo escrito expresamente para que los orcos hagan un all in y terminen con su desmilitarización operativa.
Gracias por el aporte.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## txusky_g (11 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Y que pasa si le compras un helicóptero a los alemanes?
> 
> Que te tiras años esperando y luego pasa más tiempo de reparaciones en el hangar que volando
> 
> Que le pregunten a los noruegos!



Estos eran los que compraron una fragata a España, la estamparon contra un megapetrolero y después dijeron que la culpa era de la fragata.


----------



## moncton (11 Jun 2022)

para los que comentaban que Rusia era una potencia tecnologica, que si programa espacial que si las sanciones les convenian porque les permitirian desarrollar la economia, que si el PIB era una filfa y el paridad no se que era el bueno y que el rublo estaba subiendo como la espuma

Toooma moreno









‘The return of banditry’: Russian car industry buckles under sanctions


Prices have spiralled out control since invasion of Ukraine as market struggles to adapt




www.theguardian.com






*‘The return of banditry’: Russian car industry buckles under sanctions*
Prices have spiralled out control since invasion of Ukraine as market struggles to adapt

Eldar Gadzhiev’s heart sank when he heard the sputtering from the engine of his Skoda one day in April. Gadzhiev, who owns a fleet of four cars that he leases as taxicabs in Moscow, knew it was a terrible and expensive time for a breakdown.

Prices for spare parts, if you even could find them, had spiralled out of control since Vladimir Putin ordered the invasion of Ukraine two months earlier. “I understood that I was in a bad situation,” he said. “I thought: the repairs are going to cost as much as the car.”

Dealerships were useless, he said. His car parts shop told him that the waiting list was months long, time he could not wait to repair his vehicle.


So he tried posting on a public chat. That’s when his phone began to “explode”, he said. He received tens of calls, some from rough-sounding “dealers” offering to meet or giving him vague promises to get the parts he needed.

“It’s full-on speculation,” he said. “There are no more spare parts. So the prices are either way too high, you could almost [throw away] the car, or you think: is this illegal?”

He suspected that many of the parts he was offered had been stolen. “It’s the return of banditry,” he added.

Few sectors of the Russian economy are feeling the strain of the country’s near total isolation more than the automotive industry, where parts for new and used vehicles are in short supply.

*Gadzhiev said he ended up paying eight times the old rate for his repairs. Others say prices have jumped tenfold.*

Aleksei Atapov, the owner of a car repair firm, said: “We are in a pretty sad situation in terms of car repair and maintenance in Moscow. The central warehouses closed at the end of February, and even the custom parts that arrived were not given to us. They returned the money and took all the parts back abroad.

“Because of such jumps in the rate, they simply stopped all activities. *Central warehouses are our everything. Two weeks after 24 February [the day of the invasion], speculation for car parts reached its peak. Something that would cost 900 roubles (£12.50) would cost 7,000-7,500 roubles. Original car oil would cost 12,000 instead of 1,200.”*


While the Russian government has been promoting its policies of import substitution and “parallel imports”, which allow importers to ignore bans on sending spare parts to Russia, the plan has barely started to kick in and supply is unlikely to reach demand any time soon, analysts said. Meanwhile, anecdotal evidence suggests counterfeit and stolen parts are flooding the market.

The market is seeking to adapt. Wildberries, a Russian online retailer, has added car parts including engines, fuel systems, transmissions, chassis parts and others, the company announced.

But at the moment, market players say stockpiles have reached exhaustion. “All the substitutes ran out very quickly,” said Atapov.

The shortages are affecting new cars as well. Avtovaz, Russia’s largest carmaker, announced an extra week of furloughs for workers owing to a shortage of foreign parts, specifically semiconductors. Car sales in Russia plunged 83.5% in May, the Association of European Businesses (AEB) said on Monday, and new car prices have risen by an average of 50%.

New Lada Grantas being produced by Avtovaz will lack key safety features, including anti-lock braking systems and airbags, as well as emission restrictions and satellite navigation systems.

The situation may be even more worrisome in Russia’s aviation industry, where airlines are cannibalising their fleets for parts while seeking out whatever new sources for imports they can find.

“The main problem is that service companies, firms that service and certify the Airbuses and Boeings and hand out papers that allow the planes to fly to Europe, are not allowed to give out these papers any more,” said a senior executive for Sukhoi Superjet. “*We have started cannibalising some planes, using parts of a few older ones to keep the new ones going.”*

One pilot who regularly covered midhaul flights to the UK and other European destinations for his airline wrote that the situation was “fucked”, adding that he felt his company was ignoring safety concerns brought up by pilots on a regular basis.

“The solution is either parallel imports or the government will have to step to built Russia planes quickly,”* the Sukhoi manager said. “I give the Russian aviation industry one year if nothing changes.”*

Maxim Pyrkov, a pilot for the Russia’s Nordwind Airlines, posted a photo from Moscow’s Sheremetyevo airport showing the company’s recently leased 777s parked on the runway “awaiting better times, if they come, of course”.

He wrote: *“According to my information, some [Russian] airlines in their warehouses have enough wheels and pads for another month maximum. Looks like we’ll have to look for some way into the black market for spare parts. Hey Chinese! Over here!”
*


----------



## valesanmiguel (11 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estos eran los que compraron una fragata a España, la estamparon contra un megapetrolero y después dijeron que la culpa era de la fragata.



Es totalmente cierto lo que cuentas, lo principal la mayoría de tripulantes eran mujeres, algunas al mando *entre ellas no se hablaban*. Después del accidente se pudo haber salvado y *por las decisiones tomadas se fue a pique*. Como esto no es inclusivo ni re-*silente* dijeron que eran errores de diseño y fabricación. En la investigación posterior pasado el tiempo se vio que la fragata tiene calidad, aguanto y la pudieron salvar. De los errores de la cadena de mando y de estas decisiones lo taparon.


*Ya no tienen barcos femeninos e inclusivos de servicio.* Que me dices si solo soy una chica.


----------



## Casino (11 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Estos eran los que compraron una fragata a España, la estamparon contra un megapetrolero y después dijeron que la culpa era de la fragata.



Cierto pero aquí tienen razón, el helo alemán ha salido malo. Igual de estos sí que le envían unos cuantos a Ucrania con rapidez. Ya me entiende.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky en modo sarcástico Sarc on


Algunas de sus publicaciones comienzan con "SARC ON". ¿Qué significa eso?

SARC ON es la abreviatura de Anacronismos soviéticos Copias de Rusia Oops Nevermind. presento fotos. Sonreír permitido a menos que estés en Rusia. Si eres ruso, lo sabes . Lo que no tiene sentido para los extranjeros, doy pie de foto.






Transformadores de automóviles rusos, Kamaz y UAZ "Loaf" todoterreno después de derrotar a sus compañeros de Americansky.






El hombre al revés es un luchador z ebrio. Puede hacer trucos. Él puede disparar. Puede tocar balalaika.






Este es otro guerrero Z descansando después de la embriaguez adecuada.






La forma de aguja del rascacielos de la sede de Gasprom en San Petersburgo simboliza el gas al que Europa está enganchada como heroína.






Al igual que el Taj Mahal, el bloque de apartamentos se ve maravilloso en un charco de reflejo.


Continua


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

El partido Rusia Unida realiza un concierto pro-SMO en un edificio bombardeado en la Segunda Guerra Mundial que aún espera el presupuesto para repararlo.







Un tanklet en el Desfile Militar del Día de la Victoria en buenas condiciones para luchar en Donbas.







Zwastika es Stalin. Zwastika es Putin. Zwastika es Paz. Zwastika es también muchas otras cosas que las autoridades aún no han decidido y los píos aún no han aceptado automáticamente.







Este otro desfile militar del Regimiento Eterno en el pueblo. La gente sostiene retratos en palos. Es tradición cultural.







Nuestros padres y abuelos también tenían retratos de santos muertos en palos.

Continua


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

Y a sus abuelos también les gustaba hacer desfilar retratos de santos muertos en palos. Y desde tiempos inmemoriales, es decir, cinco siglos después del fin del Imperio Romano. Nosotros, como pueblo, tenemos una historia bastante corta, pero nos esforzamos por recrearla una y otra vez.






Zalami. ¿A qué sabe ZAlami? Sabor y textura de ternera. Un poco más dulce en sabor y un poco más suave en textura. Deberías intentarlo. El stock podría agotarse dependiendo de las negociaciones.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Jun 2022)

*Soldados rusos se quejan a Putin de las condiciones en el frente del este de Ucrania*

*Reclutamiento de combatientes con problemas físicos y mentales, despliegues prolongados y falta de comida, medicamentos y material minan la moral tras más de 100 días de invasión.*

Poco me parece.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

Que


El Promotor dijo:


> *Soldados rusos se quejan a Putin de las condiciones en el frente del este de Ucrania*
> 
> *Reclutamiento de combatientes con problemas físicos y mentales, despliegues prolongados y falta de comida, medicamentos y material minan la moral tras más de 100 días de invasión.*
> 
> Poco me parece.



Que lo hubieran pensando mejor antes de haber hecho la Mili obligatoria


----------



## César Borgia (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086318



No puede ser los follaputines dicen que los ucranianos pierden más hombres al día que en verdun


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

Y que se han quedado sin munición y tal


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jun 2022)

Por simpatía se suele posicionar de la parte del más débil y máxime en este caso en donde las convicciones religiosas del pueblo chocan frontalmente con los comunistas con un terreno realmente inmenso, una iglesia oficialista entregada al poder y, en teoría, se le suponía mucho más pero muchísimo más potente.Rusia
Sinceramente, ni en mis peores sueños imaginaba que Rusia invadiese un país tan pequeño como España y de hecho así lo manifesté con la frase de que "no creo que Rusia invada nada, sólo se están enseñando las pollas".
Cuando empezó la invasión me quedé atónito y empecé a comprender del gran peligro que representa Putin para la civilización occidental, no daba un duro por los ucranianos y más con la masiva invasión del Dombass y anteriormente de Crimea. Los ucranianos, con su munición caducada y equipamento obsoleto poco tenían que hacer y así se insinuó en el Dombass. Pero los ucranianos aprendieron y esto pasó a ser un mal sueño.

Particularmente no se me ha perdido nada en Ucrania ni Rusia más que algunos temas de mis aficiones y trato de ser imparcial en mis lecturas pero al ver la barbarie asaltaviviendas y destrozo sistemático de viviendas civiles de las hordas rojas ya no hay color y eso que he estado algunos años en trabajos con ellos a nivel de comunicaciones, pero lo que han hecho no tiene nombre y merecen todo mi desprecio.

No es posible que Rusia mantenga a sus ciudadanos de fuera de sus grandes capitales con el statu quo del siglo XIX, es inhumano e irracional.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ve al oculista, porque tienes muy mal la vista.
> 
> No sé, yo creo que al margen del bando al que se apoye, hay cosas que son objetivas.
> 
> ...



Es como comparar una pelea entre un peso pesado y un peso pluma y encima alardear de que el peso pesado a besado poca veces la lona que la gran victoria es no ser derrotado por el pluma.


----------



## Subprime (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



que mas da la cosa es lanzar todo y luego avanzar sobre las ruinas


----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)

> que mas da la cosa es lanzar todo y luego avanzar sobre las ruinas



Y eso que los ucranianos eran "hermanos" a los que iban a "liberar".


----------



## alb. (11 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Y eso que los ucranianos eran "hermanos" a los que iban a "liberar".



Se necesita una excusa para inicar la guerra...pero una vez iniciada da igual. No hace falta seguir justificando nada, a nadie le importa los motivos solo se busca sobrevivir.


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es como comparar una pelea entre un peso pesado y un peso pluma y encima alardear de que el peso pesado a besado poca veces la lona que la gran victoria es no ser derrotado por el pluma.



Si os queréis consolar con eso está bien. El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer. Esto no es una pelea de boxeo, sino una guerra, algo bastante más serio y complicado de analizar. Además, si estuvieran los rusos perdiendo toneladas de soldados y tanques no seguirían avanzando no crees?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si os queréis consolar con eso está bien. El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer. Esto no es una pelea de boxeo, sino una guerra, algo bastante más serio y complicado de analizar. Además, si estuvieran los rusos perdiendo toneladas de soldados y tanques no seguirían avanzando no crees?



otro T90 a tomar por saco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FU-CwY8WIAM1bpr?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Tales. (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si os queréis consolar con eso está bien. El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer. Esto no es una pelea de boxeo, sino una guerra, algo bastante más serio y complicado de analizar. Además, si estuvieran los rusos perdiendo toneladas de soldados y tanques no seguirían avanzando no crees?



Los alemanes también perdían tropas y tanques a saco y avanzaron por la URSS, y sabemos cómo acabó aquello.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si os queréis consolar con eso está bien. El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer. Esto no es una pelea de boxeo, sino una guerra, algo bastante más serio y complicado de analizar. Además, si estuvieran los rusos perdiendo toneladas de soldados y tanques no seguirían avanzando no crees?



El símil es acertado, una superpotencia contra el país más pobre de Europa, y no solo no vencen sino que pierden terreno conquistado, ahora tu escudate en los 10 km avanzados en el Donbas donde Rusia a metido todo lo que tiene.


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Los alemanes también perdían tropas y tanques a saco y avanzaron por la URSS, y sabemos cómo acabó aquello.



A esperar el colapso ruso tal que así. Pero bueno, no soy nadie para quitaros la ilusión.


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El símil es acertado, una superpotencia contra el país más pobre de Europa, y no solo no vencen sino que pierden terreno conquistado, ahora tu escudate en los 10 km avanzados en el Donbas donde Rusia a metido todo lo que tiene.



Pobre no es la palabra precisamente. Ucrania es un país muy rico, otra cosa es que tengan a la población en la miseria. El ejército ucraniano no es pequeño precisamente, es un país muy militarizado de antes. No sé donde leí la cantidad de tanques tenían, doblaban a alemania y a hezpaña.

Me escudo en la conquista de todo el sur, que hasta hoy la controla Rusia. Y eso es el 20% de todo el territorio ukro, no lo digo yo, lo dice una revista otantonta como Forbes.

Todo lo que tiene del 10% que ha mandado a ucrania, maticemos. Y tampoco es verdad eso, en la zona de zhaporizie, jarkov y kherson hay también mucha tropa rusa.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Una y otra vez con la historia de quejque los ucranianos son más..
> 
> Por enésima vez lo que cuenta en una guerra son las armas pesadas.
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo con McChufli. McChufli puede decir en un mismo hilo que el ejército ucraniano son civiles de bulto que se limitan a esconderse en las trincheras y que los rusos son la polla porque siendo 3 gatos están ganando terreno al enorme ejército ucraniano.

Hay gente que dice que es un troll. Pero no es así. Simplemente es que es tonto. No tonto del típico "eres tonto". Es tonto de verdad, tonto de cojones, vamos. No sé si me explico.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que mas da la cosa es lanzar todo y luego avanzar sobre las ruinas



Así es la audaz táctica ruski que asombra a todos por su complejidad y eficiencia:


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pobre no es la palabra precisamente. Ucrania es un país muy rico, otra cosa es que tengan a la población en la miseria. El ejército ucraniano no es pequeño precisamente, es un país muy militarizado de antes. No sé donde leí la cantidad de tanques tenían, doblaban a alemania y a hezpaña.
> 
> Me escudo en la conquista de todo el sur, que hasta hoy la controla Rusia. Y eso es el 20% de todo el territorio ukro, no lo digo yo, lo dice una revista otantonta como Forbes.
> 
> Todo lo que tiene del 10% que ha mandado a ucrania, maticemos. Y tampoco es verdad eso, en la zona de zhaporizie, jarkov y kherson hay también mucha tropa rusa.



Si contamos que y tenía el 14% del país cuando comenzó la invasión , en la operación especial solo a ganado un 6% teniendo que aumentar la edad de reclutamiento a los 50 años y trayendo toda la chatarra acumulada en Siberia, si una gran victoria de Rusia, por otro lado quien llama a España hezpaña es un mal parido podemita merecedor de la peor muerte, esto te lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (11 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Te imaginas prohibir munición que se fragmenta antes que las bombas atómicas? Pues ese es el nivel de la ONU.


----------



## elena francis (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si os queréis consolar con eso está bien. El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer. Esto no es una pelea de boxeo, sino una guerra, algo bastante más serio y complicado de analizar. Además, si estuvieran los rusos perdiendo toneladas de soldados y tanques no seguirían avanzando no crees?



¿Guerra? ¿Pero no se trataba de una operación especial?


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si contamos que y tenía el 14% del país cuando comenzó la invasión , en la operación especial solo a ganado un 6% teniendo que aumentar la edad de reclutamiento a los 50 años y trayendo toda la chatarra acumulada en Siberia, si una gran victoria de Rusia, por otro lado quien llama a España hezpaña es un mal parido podemita merecedor de la peor muerte, esto te lo digo sin acritud.



El sur yo creo que es más que ese 6%, pero bueno, para el caso da igual. Los rusos han ganado más de lo que tenían en un principio. Además para controlar más, tienes que meter más tropas de las que tiene rusia en el terreno, cosa que Putin yo creo que pasa. Porque además nunca se ha pretendido ocupar toda ucrania.

No te me ofusques hombrecillo, Hezpaña me parece un nombre genial y muy realista, no se quien se lo inventó pero tiene mis dieses.


----------



## Nicors (11 Jun 2022)

Avances en Jerson.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El caso es que Rusia sigue avanzando y conquistando territorio, eso es lo único relevante a mi parecer.?



Bueno, depende. Cuando los rusos perdieron todo el norte eso también fue importante y relevante, porque fue una finta. Cuando se trata del ejército ruski todo es relevante. Si avanza porque avanza, si se estanca porque así alarga la guerra, que es lo que más le gusta a Rusia y si retrocede porque es finta.

La táctica es infalible, como no podía ser menos ya que Putin fue cabo primera en el KGB, sabías?


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Bueno, depende. Cuando los rusos perdieron todo el norte eso también fue importante y relevante, porque fue una finta. Cuando se trata del ejército ruski todo es relevante. Si avanza porque avanza, si se estanca porque así alarga la guerra, que es lo que más le gusta a Rusia y si retrocede porque es finta.
> 
> La táctica es infalible, como no podía ser menos ya que Putin fue cabo primera en el KGB, sabías?



'Perdieron' o se largaron porque no hacían nada allí? Me inclino por lo segundo. 

Finta o no, ese posicionamiento al inicio ayudó a los rusos a conquistar todo el sur.


----------



## César Borgia (11 Jun 2022)

Lo de entregarle los leopard a Ucrania ha sido otra filfa entre el viruelo y los alemanes , al final nada de nada.........


----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

Parece que se confirma el avance ucraniano hacia Jerson. 
Sería un subidón moral importante para los invadidos la liberación de la ciudad, aunque hasta ahora los ocupantes parecen aferrados como lapas a la zona.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

2do ejercito del mundo en una foto


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

#Ukraine : Un dron ucraniano filmando la destrucción de un camión Kamaz ruso. Dada la falta de cráteres de artillería y el ataque extremadamente preciso, puede haber sido alcanzado por algo que no es la artillería habitual


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

Más imágenes del fallido cruce del río Ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

ZSU avanza en cuatro direcciones a la vez en la provincia de Kherson.


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Ukraine : Un dron ucraniano filmando la destrucción de un camión Kamaz ruso. Dada la falta de cráteres de artillería y el ataque extremadamente preciso, puede haber sido alcanzado por algo que no es la artillería habitual



Joder, es que es quirúrgico.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 'Perdieron' o se largaron porque no hacían nada allí? Me inclino por lo segundo.
> 
> Finta o no, ese posicionamiento al inicio ayudó a los rusos a conquistar todo el sur.



Jajajajajajaja mira aquí has estado gracioso, tengo que admitirlo.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Más imágenes del fallido cruce del río Ruso



No fue un cruce de río fallido, ya estás con las mentiras sorosianas, que te conocemos, Polux. Los rusos llevan sus tanques viejos a morir al río, en un ritual que imita al de los elefantes. Esto se hace en Rusia desde hace mucho tiempo porque los rusos viven en armonía con la naturaleza.

Si los rusos quisieran cruzar el río ya lo habrían hecho a lomos de sus lanchas hipersónicas. Si no lo han cruzado es porque no quieren, ya que esto acortaría la guerra, y Rusia quiere una guerra larga, como todos sabemos.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

El ex vicepresidente de Gazprombank, Igor Volobuev, se unió a la legión "Libertad de #Russia ". "Libertad de Rusia" es una legión de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine , creada en marzo de 2022 a partir de los ex militares de la Federación #Russian .


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

Los da vai, da vai habrán tirado hoy unos 2000 obuses, de los cuales 1600 habrán caído en el campo, 200 sobre unas piedras, 100 sobre granjas, 90 sobre casas civiles, 9 sobre posiciones ucranianas y 1, ya es mala suerte con lo cuidsdosos que son, sobre alguna subestación eléctrica, que deja a oscuras a los habitantes del oblast de Donetsk, que están disfrutando a paladas de la liberación ruski


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

Olexiy Arestovich dice que Ucrania necesita

600 obuses,
500 tanques,
2.500 APC,
cientos de MLRS

para sacar a los rusos del país.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jun 2022)

La 128.ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de Ucrania destruyó un tanque ruso T-90A, uno de los más modernos en servicio, durante los combates en el Este.


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky creo que se equivoca, no son solo esos dos circulitos rojos del mapa, ese es el comienzo ,la intención de Putin es apoderarse de toda ucrania y continuar, volver a crear la nueva URSS 2.0 sin importarle nada las consecuencias


¿Qué piensa Misha Firer de que Putin se compare con Pedro el Grande?






Miren el mapa de Rusia, mis queridos lectores. Un país tan enorme que se extiende por once zonas horarias, ya el más grande del mundo.

En lugar de dedicar tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo a mejorar la vida de sus ciudadanos, construir una economía moderna y próspera, buscar nuevos recursos naturales, Putin dedicó los últimos ocho años a esas dos pequeñas regiones de Ucrania que marqué con rojo.
Putin sacrificó y apostó todo por esos dos puntitos en el mapa: relación con Occidente, buena voluntad del mundo, billones de dólares, mató a decenas de miles de hombres, hizo retroceder diez años el desarrollo económico, perdió el 10% del PIB en apenas un año y los mejores cerebros que salieron del país.
Durante ocho años esos puntos es todo lo que ha preocupado a los ciudadanos rusos. Esto es todo lo que se ve en la televisión día tras día: Crimea es nuestra y Dombing Bombas.
El mundo ha seguido adelante, pero los ciudadanos rusos quedaron atrapados en un bucle colgado de esos dos puntos en el mapa como si todo en sus vidas girase en torno a ellos.
Al diablo con todo ese enorme territorio, dijo Putin. No nos importa. Deje que los incendios masivos en Siberia consuman bosques del tamaño de condados europeos a la vez. ¡Al diablo con eso!
Debemos conseguir ese punto rojo cueste lo que cueste. Enterramos nuestra economía en el proceso, ¡pero ese punto rojo será nuestro! ¡Para que sus residentes locales también vivan en este mismo agujero de mierda como en el resto de nuestra enorme tierra del tercer mundo que no nos importa una mierda!





Así que Putin sacó a hombres a los que no había dado nada de toda Rusia y los trajo a Donbas y ahora también a toda Ucrania para que pudieran matar civiles y que los ucranianos también vivieran sin plomería interior ni lavadoras.
Porque esa es la única oportunidad que tienen los hombres de Putin de demostrar su valor, en esta pequeña área roja, no en el enorme territorio de Rusia, y necesariamente arrasando pueblos y aldeas y... y...






¡Instalar monumentos a Lenin en la plaza para que los ucranianos puedan vivir en la misma miseria y escasez que hace treinta años! y ..






¡Y dale a todos un pasaporte soviético!

Tal es el plan que tiene Putin para su nuevo Imperio de Mierda. No hay más detalles: nuestro emperador va a improvisar como siempre.
No, Putin no es Pedro el Grande, queridos lectores. Es un sinvergüenza, un imbécil delirante que secuestró al país, secuestró a sus ciudadanos y los arrojó a una letrina con la esperanza de que el producto final se aproximara a sus recuerdos de los años 60 y 70.
Putin es incapaz, incompetente y delirante. No ha habido nadie para decirle eso. Oh, bueno, quienquiera que le haya dicho que lo envenenaron o le dispararon, les enseñó a todos una lección para decirle que es un genio y el mejor estratega del mundo.






La idea de Putin del imperio ruso es una letrina. También es el símbolo de la operación militar especial Z.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Subprime (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Olexiy Arestovich dice que Ucrania necesita
> 
> 600 obuses,
> 500 tanques,
> ...



Eso debe ser más o menos la fuerza de tierra de Francia o UK, no? Tiene sentido que necesiten esos números, lo único que tienen los orcos es la masa, y habrá que igualar.

Con que los países OTAN aporten un 5%-10% de su stock ya se llega a eso. Nunca le ha salido tan barato a una democracia occidental acabar con la amenaza rusa. Y sin poner un muerto.

Espero que no desaprovechen la oportunidad.


----------



## duncan (11 Jun 2022)

Yago a lo suyo:


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Jun 2022)

Pego las últimas noticias sobre bajas en el bando ucro para el que le interese:

Está en este hilo:
*11-Junio. Como poco 10.000 muertos ucros reconocidos desde el inicio. Se calcula entre 3.000 y 6.000 soldados ucros muertos al mes sin contar heridos.*





__





11-Junio. Como poco 10.000 muertos ucros reconocidos desde el inicio. Se calcula entre 3.000 y 6.000 soldados ucros muertos al mes sin contar heridos.


El asesor de la Oficina presidencial de Ucrania, Alexéi Arestóvich, reveló por primera vez el total de militares nacionales caídos en el conficto con Rusia. Se trata de aproximadamente 10.000 personas fallecidas desde el 24 de febrero, según declaró este viernes el alto funcionario en una...




www.burbuja.info





*El asesor de la Oficina presidencial de Ucrania*_, Alexéi Arestóvich, *reveló por primera vez el total de militares nacionales caídos en el conficto con Rusia. Se trata de aproximadamente 10.000 personas fallecidas desde el 24 de febrero*, según declaró este viernes el alto funcionario en una entrevista con la agencia de noticias ucraniana TSN.

"*Al principio del conflicto había* *una media de 100 personas muertas al día*", señaló Arestóvich. *Cuando el presentador le preguntó si, basándose en estos cálculos, se podía afirmar que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas habían perdido hasta 10.000 combatientes*, *el asesor contestó: "Sí, más o menos así es".*

En este contexto, e*l funcionario criticó a los aliados occidentales y aseguró que son demasiado lentos en transferir las armas a Ucrania.*

Al mismo tiempo, Arestóvich afirmó que el número de víctimas mortales diarias en el Ejército ruso es de tres, cinco o seis veces más alto que el de Kiev.

La jornada anterior, otro asesor de Vladímir Zelenski, Mijaíl Podoliak, informó que Ucrania estaba perdiendo entre 100 y 200 combatientes diariamente, recoge TSN. *A su vez, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Alexéi Réznikov, anunció que cada día han muerto hasta 100 de sus soldados y se ha reportado unos 500 heridos.* _


----------



## ELVR (11 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky creo que se equivoca, no son solo esos dos circulitos rojos del mapa, ese es el comienzo ,la intención de Putin es apoderarse de toda ucrania y continuar, volver a crear la nueva URSS 2.0 sin importarle nada las consecuencias
> 
> 
> ¿Qué piensa Misha Firer de que Putin se compare con Pedro el Grande?
> ...



Paconan: saca también de Brutalsky el hilo del LEGO, perdón OLEG, que es un descojone.


----------



## Wein (11 Jun 2022)

Me parece que entre julio y agosto hay alto el fuego y Rusia se queda Donbass y devuelve el resto de lo que ha conquistado si no lo ha perdido.


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Paconan: saca también de Brutalsky el hilo del LEGO, perdón OLEG, que es un descojone.




*Un artista de San Petersburgo creó un proyecto LEGO sobre un típico patio ruso para el Museo de Arte ZhEK*
Artem Bizyaev es un artista con sede en San Petersburgo que creó el "Pueblo de los locos" de LEGO. El nuevo objeto está dedicado a la realidad rusa y las obras creadas por personas a partir de neumáticos en los patios de las casas: Cheburashka, cisnes, hongos de recipientes de aluminio, abejas de botellas de plástico.





__





Художник из Петербурга создал LEGO-проект про типичный российский двор для музея ЖЭК-арта | moika78.ru - Новости СПб


Петербургский художник создавший "Деревню дураков" из LEGO Артем Бизяев. Новый объект посвящен российской действительности и созданными людьми произведениями из покрышек во дворах домов: Чебурашка, лебеди, грибы из алюминиевых тазиков, пчелы из пластиковых бутылок.




moika78.ru





Versión Brutalsky


¿Cuál es el mejor juego de LEGO de todos los tiempos?

La última víctima de la sustitución de importaciones es Lego. Hasta ahora, las cajas están cerradas con etiquetas antirrobo, pero los nuevos envíos terminaron. ¡No hay problema! Oleg Lego al rescate.





Se incluye un soldado SMO en cada conjunto con una lavadora según la política del gobierno para promover el patriotismo entre los niños.





Primer juego del clásico bloque de apartamentos ruso. Bloques de bloque. Macizos de flores hechos de neumáticos viejos. Los Babushkas se sientan en un banco, llueva o truene. Inmediatamente reconocible y deseable. Bloques que se producirán a partir de virutas de metal y restos de plantas de celulosa.





Otro escenario popular es el de la Guardia Nacional golpeando a manifestantes pacíficos contra la guerra con porras y armas Taser. ¿Ves a un hombre con muletas escabulléndose perseguido por un policía? Una babushka derribada llora de dolor. Niños encerrados en la parte trasera del camión. Los niños y niñas aman tan realista.





Emilya the Simpleton monta una estufa de leña voladora mientras toca balalaika. Un instrumento de tres cuerdas, cuerdas canibalizadas de guitarra. Balalaika es sustitución de importaciones. Ya no se necesitan aviones, dice Simpleton. Un cosaco con un látigo incita a la estufa de leña a cambiar a la máxima velocidad.





Un gopnik con un chándal Adidas partiendo semillas de girasol y bebiendo vodka. Es un personaje recurrente en Oleg Lego.

Continua


----------



## paconan (11 Jun 2022)

Colocar asfalto sobre la nieve es una tradición nacional. Todo niño debe aprender que hacer las cosas al revés es un orgullo nacional.





Este es el transformador ruso. Un vendedor serio en la cabeza vende shawarma (Shish kebab) y comestibles a los residentes del complejo de apartamentos.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Me parece que entre julio y agosto hay alto el fuego y Rusia se queda Donbass y devuelve el resto de lo que ha conquistado si no lo ha perdido.



Eso como lo de Versalles no es más que otra tregua ....
Eso no soluciona nada.. más cuando puttin ha dicho que va a desnazificacion a toda Ucrania


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Me parece que entre julio y agosto hay alto el fuego y Rusia se queda Donbass y devuelve el resto de lo que ha conquistado si no lo ha perdido.



No sé si yo si eso sería un simple parche. 
¿Si tú fueras presidente o Rey de España y Francia te hubiera invadido aceptarías una paz a cambio de que se quedaran Aragón por ejemplo?


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Jun 2022)

CHAMPIÑÓN


----------



## Wein (11 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso como lo de Versalles no es más que otra tregua ....
> Eso no soluciona nada.. más cuando puttin ha dicho que va a desnazificacion a toda Ucrania



Rearmarse se van a rearmar todos, y seguramente Rusia acabe perdiendo Donbass y hasta Crimera en unos años, pero de momento sería lo más práctico.


----------



## Wein (11 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No sé si yo si eso sería un simple parche.
> ¿Si tú fueras presidente o Rey de España y Francia te hubiera invadido aceptarías una paz a cambio de que se quedaran Aragón por ejemplo?



ha pasado muchas veces y luego se ha recuperado como Menorca por ejemplo.


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Rearmarse se van a rearmar todos, y seguramente Rusia acabe perdiendo Donbass y hasta Crimera en unos años, pero de momento sería lo más práctico.



Creo que solo sería práctico para Rusia, porque podría esgrimirlo como razón para aflojar las sanciones y no faltarían políticos comprados, tipo los alemanes, para presionar en plan lobby para ello.
Yo la verdad, no lo veo.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El símil es acertado, una superpotencia contra el país más pobre de Europa, y no solo no vencen sino que pierden terreno conquistado, ahora tu escudate en los 10 km avanzados en el Donbas donde Rusia a metido todo lo que tiene.




Lo avanzado en mes y medio de ofensiva es más o menos como la isla de Ibiza

Impresionante avance


----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)

!Boooommm!!


----------



## Dadaista (11 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> ha pasado muchas veces y luego se ha recuperado como Menorca por ejemplo.



Pero no Gibraltar ni el Rosellon. Marruecos en el Sáhara, Israel en Jerusalén y Cisjordania, Usa en California, UK en las Malvinas. La historia está llena de ejemplos y al final en la vida real se impone el mas fuerte


----------



## ghawar (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de entregarle los leopard a Ucrania ha sido otra filfa entre el viruelo y los alemanes , al final nada de nada.........



Me da a la nariz que Antonio está troleando a Ucrania...
Por lo menos que envíe munición granaína a cascoporro.
No hay huevos.


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me da a la nariz que Antonio está troleando a Ucrania...
> Por lo menos que envíe munición granaína a cascoporro.
> No hay huevos.



Pues se podría. Somos unos de los grandes fabricantes y exportadores de munición del mundo, ahí donde nos ves.








Las exportaciones españolas de armas rebotan tras el confinamiento y crecen un 37%


El Gobierno autorizó la venta de material antidisturbios a Cuba antes de la represión de las manifestaciones de julio




elpais.com


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Eso debe ser más o menos la fuerza de tierra de Francia o UK, no? Tiene sentido que necesiten esos números, lo único que tienen los orcos es la masa, y habrá que igualar.
> 
> Con que los países OTAN aporten un 5%-10% de su stock ya se llega a eso. Nunca le ha salido tan barato a una democracia occidental acabar con la amenaza rusa. Y sin poner un muerto.
> 
> Espero que no desaprovechen la oportunidad.



Efectivamente, esta oportunidad es UNICA para acabar con esa cleptocracia que nunca debió existir.


----------



## keylargof (11 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Tremendo resumen de lo que es Rusia y lo que aporta a la Humanidad. Quieran o no los actuales cobardes líderes mundiales, el problema ruso habrá que hatajarlo algún día como se hatajó el problema japonés o alemán. Y costará vidas, pero no se puede convivir con un cáncer.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jun 2022)

P


Feriri88 dijo:


> Lo avanzado en mes y medio de ofensiva es más o menos como la isla de Ibiza
> 
> Impresionante avance



Pues un cagarro, te lo dice alguien que hizo la mili en Ibiza


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues se podría. Somos unos de los grandes fabricantes y exportadores de munición del mundo, ahí donde nos ves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cierta fabrica de obuses puede hacer 8000 proyectiles de 155 al mes


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No sé si yo si eso sería un simple parche.
> ¿Si tú fueras presidente o Rey de España y Francia te hubiera invadido aceptarías una paz a cambio de que se quedaran Aragón por ejemplo?



El Dombass siempre ha sido ruso. solo administrativamente ha pasado a ser de Ucrania, pero los mapas no son el territorio.

El sur de Ucrania, por ejemplo, era de los turcos.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El Dombass siempre ha sido ruso. solo administrativamente ha pasado a ser de Ucrania, pero los mapas no son el territorio.
> 
> El sur de Ucrania, por ejemplo, era de los turcos.



Ya, y Napoles era española. Y Dantzig era alemana, y, y...


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya, y Napoles era española. Y Dantzig era alemana, y, y...



Administramos Nápoles. Igual que UKR ha administrado Dombass y Crimea. El mapa era nuestro, perola gente local no atiende nunca a razones administrativas.

Quizás no se pueda tener la Gran Ucrania con zonas rusas. Quizás Rusia se vaya a dejar todo lo que tenga en evitarlo pero el resto le de igual dentro de unos meses.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Administramos Nápoles. Igual que UKR ha administrado Dombass y Crimea. El mapa era nuestro, perola gente local no atiende nunca a razones administrativas.
> 
> Quizás no se pueda tener la Gran Ucrania con zonas rusas. Quizás Rusia se vaya a dejar todo lo que tenga en evitarlo pero el resto le de igual dentro de unos meses.



Me importa un huevo cuantos separatistas armados haya estado infiltrando Rusia en el país de al lado para apoderarse por las bravas de X regiones.
Está mal. Sin más. Y no se hace. Como tampoco me gustaría que Francia, Portugal o Marruecos me lo hicieran en mi país. Y le pueden dar tooooooodas las vueltas que quieran, además los rusos son particularmente inútiles en su propaganda. Pero es lo que hay.
Si un ejército extranjero del país de al lado te invade tu deber es defenderte y destruirlo y/o expulsarlo. No hay más historias.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Me importa un huevo cuantos separatistas armados haya estado infiltrando Rusia en el país de al lado para apoderarse por las bravas de X regiones.
> Está mal. Sin más. Y no se hace. Como tampoco me gustaría que Francia, Portugal o Marruecos me lo hicieran en mi país. Y le pueden dar tooooooodas las vueltas que quieran, además los rusos son particularmente inútiles en su propaganda. Pero es lo que hay.
> Si un ejército extranjero del país de al lado te invade tu deber es defenderte y destruirlo y/o expulsarlo. No hay más historias.



Pero si no se han movido!!!

Lo que os cuesta tragar es que en donbass había y hay rusos, desde casi siempre. 

Que quereis arrasar ciudades de allí y deportar gente que lleva generaciones allí y jajaja jijiji si aparecen cadávceres de civiles "ejke son horcazos, juas juas" pues vale, pero eso ni es sano mentalmente para tí, ni es justo, ni eso es Ucrania, La Indivisible. 

Si Portugal te quita por las bravas extremadura, tú serías Rusia y Portugal Ucrania, porque Estremadura está llena de españoles. A ver si así lo captas.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero si no se han movido!!!
> 
> Lo que os cuesta tragar es que en donbass había y hay rusos, desde casi siempre.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, acabas de justificar la anexión de los sudetes por parte de Hitler, la invasión de Texas por EE.UU, así como la ocupación de Gibraltar por parte del Reino Unido, entre otras.
Pásate a recibir tu diploma de imperialista.


----------



## favelados (12 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en SDonetsk...


----------



## favelados (12 Jun 2022)

Siguen los incendios de origen desconocido en Rusia

Esta vez a 45km de la frontera ucraniana, ocho camiones y blindados destruidos en un parque de vehículos militares


----------



## Wein (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Creo que solo sería práctico para Rusia, porque podría esgrimirlo como razón para aflojar las sanciones y no faltarían políticos comprados, tipo los alemanes, para presionar en plan lobby para ello.
> Yo la verdad, no lo veo.



Evidentemente sí beneficia a Europa el alto el fuego es para levantar sanciones a Rusia. Al menos a hidrocarburos.


----------



## Wein (12 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Tremendo resumen de lo que es Rusia y lo que aporta a la Humanidad. Quieran o no los actuales cobardes líderes mundiales, el problema ruso habrá que hatajarlo algún día como se hatajó el problema japonés o alemán. Y costará vidas, pero no se puede convivir con un cáncer.



El problema ruso lo habría erradicado Alemania en los años 20 si no se hubiesen entrometido los ánglos. Ni Stalin ni Mao habrían gobernado, los 100 famosos millones de muertos y muchos más de las descolonizaciones,en Asia y África han sido por perder Alemania las guerras. En realidad por perder la primera ya que no habría habido otra.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Enhorabuena, acabas de justificar la anexión de los sudetes por parte de Hitler, la invasión de Texas por EE.UU, así como la ocupación de Gibraltar por parte del Reino Unido, entre otras.
> Pásate a recibir tu diploma de imperialista.



El ejemplo lo has puesto tú. 
Yo te he puesto el contraejemplo. 

Estás tan convencido de tener razón y has estado tanto tiempo equivocado que te perturba la idea de que esa gente de la que te ríes y de la que te alegras de que la arrasen ha sido rusa desde siempre. 

Es Ucrania la que ha intentado crear una nación hecha de concesiones administrativas de otra sobre población de su misma etnia (rusa). Eso es equivalente a que la Península Ibérica estuviera unida pero tuviera dos repúblicas, dándose a Portugal en algún momento el control de Extremadura y, casi un siglo después, la población siguiera hablando español, no se hubiera integrado culturalmente con los portugueses y siguiera españoleando sin ninguna intención de tener frontera con Avila, Salamanca o Toledo.

Yo estoy con Ucrania, tienen derecho a ser una nación y a estar en Europa, pero estas naciones que nacen o que intentan nacer siempre les ocurre lo mismo, siempre invaden y ningunean, véase a Cataluña y sus Paisos Catalufos. Jamás les oirás hablar de las poblaciones vecinas como esas gentes simpatizantes que merecen comerciar y tener buena relación, sino que han de caer bajo dominio y aceptar unas condiciones "porque somos una nación grande" y las gentes que pueda haber en contra, serían aliens.

La Gran Ucrania es una chapuza monumental, un desvarío absolutista por incapacidad de darle una oportunidad al consenso. Quien tome partido por Rusia o por Ucrania sin ponerse una pinza en la nariz, no está siendo objetivo. Que Rusia sostenga que en Ucrania hay rusos que están siendo secuestrados o que Ucrania diga que los que luchan a 500 metros de sus casas son agentes rusos es el mismo desvarío, con diferentes colorines en la insignia.


----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

Siguen pensando que por ser rusoparlante eres pro-putin cuando no es así.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero si no se han movido!!!
> 
> Lo que os cuesta tragar es que en donbass había y hay rusos, desde casi siempre.
> 
> ...



Como moros en Melilla, se la damos a Mohamed, o ingleses en Fuengirola, se la damos a los English


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Siguen pensando que por ser rusoparlante eres pro-putin cuando no es así.



Ni eso, confunden ruso parlante con proruso. Igual que Maduro, que habla Castellano y es totalmente proespañol.


----------



## MAUSER (12 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ni eso, confunden ruso parlante con proruso. Igual que Maduro, que habla Castellano y es totalmente proespañol.



Maduro será antiespañol, no pro español... En todo caso pro etarras.


----------



## Subprime (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Maduro será antiespañol, no pro español... En todo caso pro etarras.



No has pillado la ironia.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky creo que se equivoca, no son solo esos dos circulitos rojos del mapa, ese es el comienzo ,la intención de Putin es apoderarse de toda ucrania y continuar, volver a crear la nueva URSS 2.0 sin importarle nada las consecuencias



Yo lo veo de la misma manera que el mafioso del barrio quema el bar de alguien para mandar un mensaje al resto de locales. Putín quiere controlar el territorio mediante el chantaje y la extorsión, y como los ucros lo mandaron a TPC en el 2014 ahora les quema el local y roba los electrodomésticos. La URSS es un sueño muy lejano, lo real y actual es una cleptocracia mafiosa y pirómana



Fiallo dijo:


> Siguen pensando que por ser rusoparlante eres pro-putin cuando no es así.



Idioma = nacionalidad (a veces), un cagarro mental indispensable en el catecismo de las putinillas


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como moros en Melilla, se la damos a Mohamed, o ingleses en Fuengirola, se la damos a los English



No, ese no es el razonamiento. Melilla siempre ha sido española y lo es actualmente, hay cambio de estatus si se le entrega a otro país. 

Orán es argelina. Fue española, y hay hispanoparlantes, pero actualmente es argelina. 

Hay un paralelismo:

Ucrania (España) decide que Donbass (Orán) es parte de su territorio, es la Gran Ucrania (Gran España y Norteáfrica), irrenunciable. Unilateralmente, se cambia el estatus de Donbass (Orán) y se buscan aliados, y lo que opinen los locales, si no se alinean con lo irrenunciable, no importa. 

Es Ucrania la que no ha sido capaz de consensuar la unificación. De haberlo conseguido, habría que elucubrar si eso Rusia lo hubiera aceptado, pero es que no han dado en ningún momento lugar a consenso alguno, porque Ucrania lanzó sus tropas en 2014 contra una región solo defendida por milicias que, lógicamente, buscaron un protector, el que era lógico.

Se eligieron las armas, ya no ha lugar para la Razón. Pasó lo mismo con Palestina e Israel, los primeros tomaron las armas y tras ello, desde una posición perdedora, quieren razonar que los otros, los israelíes, no existen, pero para ello primero hay que ganar.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Evidentemente sí beneficia a Europa el alto el fuego es para levantar sanciones a Rusia. Al menos a hidrocarburos.



A España no afecta nada, no compramos prácticamente nada de hidrocarburos a Rusia, como es conocido.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Tarragona fue romana y el otro día me pareció ver a gente por allí que hablaba en italiano. Deberíamos dársela a Italia.
Granada era de los moros, y además ya hay muchos moros ahí viviendo. Deberíamos dársela a los moros.
Puerto Rico era española, y además hablan español y todo. Deberían entregárnosla sin más.


----------



## nebulosa (12 Jun 2022)

Segun nuestro amdo lider Antonio es nuestro principal proveedor de GAS ELECTRICIDAD y PETROLEO, aparte de aceite de girasol, oliva y vehiculos.
Por eso esta la inflacion como esta.


----------



## elena francis (12 Jun 2022)

Arriba...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Segun nuestro amdo lider Antonio es nuestro principal proveedor de GAS ELECTRICIDAD y PETROLEO, aparte de aceite de girasol, oliva y vehiculos.
> Por eso esta la inflacion como esta.



de aeite de palma tambien,,y de pollos...y todo alimento que se te ocurra"casualmente viene de ucrania"pero los productores siguen quejandose del margen de los intermediarios


----------



## César Borgia (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Jun 2022)

Hilo que discute cuestiones técnicas para el uso y aprovechamiento por parte de Ucrania de los nuevos lanzadores HIMARS. Dice que los ucros no tienen acceso al GPS de uso militar, lo cual podría comprometer la precisión bastante si usan el GPS civil y abrir muchas más posibilidades a los rusos para comprometer la señal.


----------



## paconan (12 Jun 2022)

Todo arrasado y destruido, eso es desnazificar según los rusos

Así es como se ve Popasna, región de Lugansk, a vista de pájaro.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tarragona fue romana y el otro día me pareció ver a gente por allí que hablaba en italiano. Deberíamos dársela a Italia.
> Granada era de los moros, y además ya hay muchos moros ahí viviendo. Deberíamos dársela a los moros.
> Puerto Rico era española, y además hablan español y todo. Deberían entregárnosla sin más.



No hay más sordo que el que no quiere oir o entender. Si UKR nunca ha tenido dominio efectivo allí, nunca ha sido de ellos. Por eso ha habido una guerra de ya 8 años. Si lo quiere, lo debe tomar y lo que construya allí después ya no tendrá dombasianos, serán otras gentes. Esto es lo que quieres tú, que Tarragona no lo sea más, que Granada o Melilla sucumban y que lo que son hoy, no lo sean más.

Y no tiene nada que ver con el idioma, por la cuenta que te trae para tu argumentario que se caería estrepitosamente allí.


----------



## favelados (12 Jun 2022)

Dimitri dimitreando...


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No hay más sordo que el que no quiere oir o entender. Si UKR nunca ha tenido dominio efectivo allí, nunca ha sido de ellos. Por eso ha habido una guerra de ya 8 años. Si lo quiere, lo debe tomar y lo que construya allí después ya no tendrá dombasianos, serán otras gentes. Esto es lo que quieres tú, que Tarragona no lo sea más, que Granada o Melilla sucumban y que lo que son hoy, no lo sean más.
> 
> Y no tiene nada que ver con el idioma, por la cuenta que te trae para tu argumentario que se caería estrepitosamente allí.



Eso parece, que no hay más sordo que el que no quiere oír o entender.
Que no se invade el país de al lado, que eso está muy feo. Coño ya.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jun 2022)

Boooom!!!


----------



## ghawar (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)

Referendum de independencia Ucrania 1991









Referéndum de independencia de Ucrania de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org











Tus argumentos se basan en pretender estados etnocentristas, y con ello legitimas que las naciones actuales, que son de facto pluriétnicas, se conviertan en auténticos polvorines donde es imposible la vida. Hay que erradicar la idea de que el Estado es la sociedad y tiene un correlato; los estados en el mejor de los casos ofrecen servicios a cambio de impuestos, y nadie pretende que haya una marca de ordenadores para cada sensibilidad étnico-cultural. Lo fundamental es que los Estados no anden cobrando un 50% en impuestos y causando problemas donde no los hay con guerras entre sexos y demás; que respeten la dignidad de las personas, vigilen las fronteras para que no entren delincuentes, defiendan los intereses conjuntos de a quienes sirven y para que estados extrangeros no nos destruyan.



Cui Bono dijo:


> No hay más sordo que el que no quiere oir o entender. Si UKR nunca ha tenido dominio efectivo allí, nunca ha sido de ellos. Por eso ha habido una guerra de ya 8 años. Si lo quiere, lo debe tomar y lo que construya allí después ya no tendrá dombasianos, serán otras gentes. Esto es lo que quieres tú, que Tarragona no lo sea más, que Granada o Melilla sucumban y que lo que son hoy, no lo sean más.
> 
> Y no tiene nada que ver con el idioma, por la cuenta que te trae para tu argumentario que se caería estrepitosamente allí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)

Si no se van desguazando chatarras al ritmo al que van llegando, pues se acumulan para posibles nuevas ofensivas
Aqui es la clave de que llege material occidental a destajo o que Polonia se ponga a fabricar a destajo artillería y obuses aunque no valla ser la mejor del mundo, la del orco tampoco es 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## Bercipotecado (12 Jun 2022)

Bueno gente! Entramos en un punto de inflexion de esta nueva fase de la guerra. De aqui a finales de Junio, principios de Julio van a pasar 2 cosas importantes, cada una por un bando, que resumiendo va así.

Por el lado ruso, van a llegar los "refuerzos", sobre 40-50 BTG, unos 45.000 hombres, de las reservas del ejercito profesional por lo que dicen todos los informes. Esto implica que si con esos refuerzos no logran avances importantes, veríamos a partir de Septiembre, el estancamiento de las ofensivas rusas o movilizaciones parciales de civiles o veteranos de manera obligatoria, no voluntaria como hasta ahora.

Por el lado ucraniano, van a empezar a operarse de manera mas masiva todo el material Occidental, la mayoría de los soldados ucranianos estan terminando su entrenamiento en el uso del material entregado, hasta ahora aunque veíamos imagenes de su uso, era mas bien propagandista para enseñar lo que les habían enviado. A partir de finales de Junio ya se verán los cerca de 100 obuses americanos, los M109 al completo, los Suzana checos o eslovacos, todos los Caesar, los PZH2000 incluso los polacos. Quizás veamos los primeros MRLS. Con esto deberíamos empezar a ver si aunque en menos cantidad, son capaces de equilibrar la balanza por medio de capacidades y tecnologia contra la cantidad superior de artillería rusa. Ucrania esta dejando claro que se le agotan las reservas de munición artillera para sus modelos soviéticos, dependerá mas de los envíos de Occidente.

Según lo que suceda este mes y medio, podremos hablar ya mas claramente de hacia donde se inclina la balanza del conflicto o si vamos al estancamiento.

Ya el mero hecho de hablar de esta manera indica una victoria ucraniana en toda la primera fase, pues nadie daba un duro por que se llegase a este punto.


----------



## keylargof (12 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El problema ruso lo habría erradicado Alemania en los años 20 si no se hubiesen entrometido los ánglos. Ni Stalin ni Mao habrían gobernado, los 100 famosos millones de muertos y muchos más de las descolonizaciones,en Asia y África han sido por perder Alemania las guerras. En realidad por perder la primera ya que no habría habido otra.



Es cierto. Pero la culpa es de la puta manía de los alemanes de ir a tocar los cojones a los anglos, que están en una isla inhóspita que no tiene ningún interés para ningún invasor. Y que si tus guerras no afectan a sus rutas comerciales habrían dejado hacer a Alemania lo que le hubiera salido de los huevos en Rusia, en las dos guerras.

Y luego tocar los cojones a los USA, después de la experiencia de la WWI. Hay que ser muy imbécil como Hitler para declararle la guerra a USA y alinearse con Japón, el primer enemigo en la historia de los USA que consideraron un riesgo existencial. Luces, pocas.


----------



## el arquitecto (12 Jun 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Bueno gente! Entramos en un punto de inflexion de esta nueva fase de la guerra. De aqui a finales de Junio, principios de Julio van a pasar 2 cosas importantes, cada una por un bando, que resumiendo va así.
> 
> Por el lado ruso, van a llegar los "refuerzos", sobre 40-50 BTG, unos 45.000 hombres, de las reservas del ejercito profesional por lo que dicen todos los informes. Esto implica que si con esos refuerzos no logran avances importantes, veríamos a partir de Septiembre, el estancamiento de las ofensivas rusas o movilizaciones parciales de civiles o veteranos de manera obligatoria, no voluntaria como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



me da que los refuerzos rusos es propaganda

y aunque no lo sea (o sea, que fuera cierto que están mandando reservas), no son (y me atrevo a decir que ni pueden ser) 40-50btg

se supone que rusia tenía unos 170-200btg antes de todo este desastre, mandó 120btg a ucrania (70 a tomar kiev, 50 para el resto) y les petaron la aprox la mitad... para abril, reorganizaron y actualmente andan por los 70-80 más o menos funcionales

pero la cosa es que si mandaron 120, eso implica que se guardaron 50-60 en reserva (lo normal, supongo, aprox 1/3), si ahora los moviliza para tomar el donbas, qué se queda en reserva?? reclutas rasos con tirachinas??


lo mismo pasa con los tanques, en ucrania han perdido apox 1/3 del total que tenían operativos, y ahora mandan t-62 recauchutados porque no van a movilizar lo que tengan en reservas

de producirse ese refuerzo, rusia se arriesga a insurgencias o incluso amenazas de sus vecinos en disputas territoriales (igual japón no, pero quien sabe si china o cualquier otro) porque literalmente no podría reaccionar (bueno, puede amenazar con nukes, eso sí, pero hasta ahora no le ha servido de mucho)


----------



## Nicors (12 Jun 2022)

Los rusos que no se fíen mucho de los chinos.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## duncan (12 Jun 2022)

Yago sobre los equipos de cazacarros ucranianos:


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Referendum de independencia Ucrania 1991
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no pretendo nada, solo lo narro.

Por ejemplo, de tu mensaje:








Declaración de Independencia de Ucrania - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







> *Acta de Declaración de Independencia de Ucrania*
> En vista del peligro mortal que hubo acechado Ucrania en relación con el golpe de estado en la URSS del 19 de agosto de 1991, continuando con cientos de años de tradición del desarrollo estatal en Ucrania, procediendo en base al derecho de la nación a la autodeterminación de acuerdo con la Carta de Naciones Unidas y otros documentos legales internacionales e implementando la Declaración de Soberanía Estatal de Ucrania, la Rada Suprema de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania solemnemente declara la *Independencia de Ucrania y la creación de un estado ucraniano independiente, UCRANIA.*
> El territorio de Ucrania es indivisible e inviolable.
> Desde este día en adelante, la Constitución y las leyes de Ucrania serán las únicas válidas en el territorio de Ucrania.
> ...



Resumiendo:
- Si hay golpe de estado me separo
- La ONU másmola con su derecho de autodeterminación.

Este documento convierte a las provincias orientales en las más coherentes respecto de la Declaración de Independencia de 1991, ya que eligieron separarse de un ente supraestatal, rechazar el golpismo y apoyarse en el derecho a la autodeterminación.

Y llegan los ukras y quieren:
- Meterles de golpe en otra organización supraestatal, la UE, que es aún más intromisiva, porque incluso se arroga el derecho a decirle a los infantes que exploren sus anos o que destruyan minas y centrales de carbón (por decir algo que les afecta directamente).
- Nanay de autodeterminación, os metemos sí o sí en la UE e incluso en la OTAN y para allá que va el ejército (2014), lo que no hizo Rusia/URSS en 1991, por cierto.
- Que renuncien a energía barata, porque hay que poner bases OTAN sí o sí y si hay represalias eso es malo maloso por parte del dueño, que es que es mala gente, mira que cortarnos el grifo solo porque apuntamos unos misilejos de nada.

Que se consigue con una actitud tan cerril respecto a la convivencia de etnias diferentes, pues lo que has dicho, que acaban todos formando sus propios estados o agrandando a otros más afines.

Para tener un paraiso multicultural hay que tener paciencia y tragaderas y ceder cuando toca. Hay una alternativa, que es arrasar y luego colonizar. Eso no va conmigo, para acabar de cómplice de un etnocidio prefiero que se maten ellos solitos.

Zelenski es la imagen especular de Putin. No son tan diferentes. Ahora hablan las armas y en algún momento futuro, se sentará a fundar el país que quiso tener, monocultural, sin las regiones a las que no quiso escuchar. Esto lo sabía Merkel y todos los que apoyaron la Declaración de Minks, esa cosa que ninguna de las partes quiso respetar.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Referendum de independencia Ucrania 1991
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, y esto suele olvidarse, Rusia abandonó antes que Ucrania lo que había sido la Unión Soviética, lo que restaría aun más si cabe legitimidad alguna a las ansias imperialistas-abusonas por parte de los moscovitas.
El error cometido entonces por los ucranianos fue fiarse de las tranquilidades rusas. Si no hubiesen entregado su armamento nuclear nada de esto habría ocurrido, lo tengo clarísimo.

En los países bálticos fueron firmes en cuanto a erradicar cualquier resto de colonialismo soviético, encarnado en gran parte por "lo ruso", y les ha ido bastante bien. Sobra decir que a -estos si- cercanos a la Otan y a la UE, los moscovitas ni se les ha ocurrido tocarles un pelo.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Yo lo veo de la misma manera que el mafioso del barrio quema el bar de alguien para mandar un mensaje al resto de locales. Putín quiere controlar el territorio mediante el chantaje y la extorsión, y como los ucros lo mandaron a TPC en el 2014 ahora les quema el local y roba los electrodomésticos. La URSS es un sueño muy lejano, lo real y actual es una cleptocracia mafiosa y pirómana
> 
> 
> 
> Idioma = nacionalidad (a veces), un cagarro mental indispensable en el catecismo de las putinillas



Zelensky por ejemplo tiene por lengua materna el ruso.


----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Curiosamente, y esto suele olvidarse, Rusia abandonó antes que Ucrania lo que había sido la Unión Soviética, lo que restaría aun más si cabe legitimidad alguna a las ansias imperialistas-abusonas por parte de los moscovitas.
> El error cometido entonces por los ucranianos fue fiarse de las tranquilidades rusas. Si no hubiesen entregado su armamento nuclear nada de esto habría ocurrido, lo tengo clarísimo.
> 
> En los países bálticos fueron firmes en cuanto a erradicar cualquier resto de colonialismo soviético, encarnado en gran parte por "lo ruso", y les ha ido bastante bien. Sobra decir que a -estos si- cercanos a la Otan y a la UE, los moscovitas ni se les ha ocurrido tocarles un pelo.



Eso de lo que poke3mon vilnyus tanto quejaba("los países bálticos son uno nancys miserables que acosan a los rusos étnicos").


----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Curiosamente, y esto suele olvidarse, Rusia abandonó antes que Ucrania lo que había sido la Unión Soviética, lo que restaría aun más si cabe legitimidad alguna a las ansias imperialistas-abusonas por parte de los moscovitas.
> El error cometido entonces por los ucranianos fue fiarse de las tranquilidades rusas. Si no hubiesen entregado su armamento nuclear nada de esto habría ocurrido, lo tengo clarísimo.
> 
> En los países bálticos fueron firmes en cuanto a erradicar cualquier resto de colonialismo soviético, encarnado en gran parte por "lo ruso", y les ha ido bastante bien. Sobra decir que a -estos si- cercanos a la Otan y a la UE, los moscovitas ni se les ha ocurrido tocarles un pelo.



Los rusos étnicos en otros países que componían la puta urs deben volver por donde vinieron(recuerdan la limpieza étnica de alemanes fomentada por la puta urs luego de la wwii?)


----------



## Covaleda (12 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Eso de lo que poke3mon vilnyus tanto quejaba("los países bálticos son uno nancys miserables que acosan a los rusos étnicos").



Si, y los españoles son unos malvados porque coartan las costumbres de los miles de moros que viven en El Ejido...
Si es que son la leche con sus _hargumentos_.


----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si, y los españoles son unos malvados porque coartan las costumbres de los miles de moros que viven en El Ejido...
> Si es que son la leche con sus _hargumentos_.



Ese hijo de la gran puta es un filoetarra, y como todo separata, un proruso que añora la puta urs.


----------



## crocodile (12 Jun 2022)

Venga follayankees , ya falta menos para llegar a Vladivostok. Ja ja ja


----------



## Fiallo (12 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Venga follayankees , ya falta menos para llegar a Vladivostok. Ja ja ja
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088062



Vladivostok ya es de los chinos.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Me importa un huevo cuantos separatistas armados haya estado infiltrando Rusia en el país de al lado para apoderarse por las bravas de X regiones.//
> // *Si un ejército extranjero del país de al lado te invade tu deber es defenderte y destruirlo y/o expulsarlo. No hay más historias*.



Y chispúm. Pero es el momento de los enanos, los que se echan a las calles multitudinariamente con pancartas ampulosas con ese populista socialcomunista del "NO A LA GUERRA". Lo cual denota una cobardía extrema que es malinterpretada como que son buenas personas y buscan la paz.
Os imagináis entrando una horda en nuestras casas y esgrimirles un cartelito del "no a la guerra" tratando de defender a nuestra familia e hijas adolescentes de las mierdas agresoras????
Un buen CETME 7.62 es el lenguaje a esgrimir y los demás ya se lo piensan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jun 2022)

Proyectas en la mente de colectividad del Donbass que tienen una voluntad por la independencia, que son gente que se siente oprimida y todo el royo que nos ha vendido el kremlin. Todo eso es psicofilfa; votaron por inmensa mayoría +80% conformar el estado ucraniano hace 30 años y la voluntad por romper esa unidad se basa en operaciones terroristas-militares de agentes del propio kremlin paralelos a la invasión de Crimea.

Hasta entonces no estaba pasando nada en el Donbass y en los territorios del Donbass no ocupados por los terroristas del kremlin no ha pasado absolutamente nada; no hay campos de concentración ni manifestaciones masivas ni nada. Y esto es porque es un secesionismo prefabricado al que das carta de existencia consuetudinaria que no tiene.

Más o menos lo que vienes a decirnos es que Ucrania es un estado nazi dirigido por un judio cuya lengua materna es el ruso, bueno ya lo hemos oído antes. 



Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo no pretendo nada, solo lo narro.
> 
> Por ejemplo, de tu mensaje:
> 
> ...


----------



## dabuti (12 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Proyectas en la mente de colectividad del Donbass que tienen una voluntad por la independencia, que son gente que se siente oprimida y todo el royo que nos ha vendido el kremlin. Todo eso es psicofilfa; votaron por inmensa mayoría +80% conformar el estado ucraniano hace 30 años y la voluntad por romper esa unidad se basa en operaciones terroristas-militares de agentes del propio kremlin paralelos a la invasión de Crimea.
> 
> Hasta entonces no estaba pasando nada en el Donbass y en los territorios del Donbass no ocupados por los terroristas del kremlin no ha pasado absolutamente nada; no hay campos de concentración ni manifestaciones masivas ni nada. Y esto es porque es un secesionismo prefabricado al que das carta de existencia consuetudinaria que no tiene.



Si en Cataluña preguntas cuántos quieren la independencia te saldría 50-50.
Si anticipas que vas a prohibir el catalán y perseguir toda su cultura, vota por la independencia el 90%.

Vaya comentario de cuñado te has marcado, coño.


----------



## uberales (12 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Si en Cataluña preguntas cuántos quieren la independencia te saldría 50-50.
> Si anticipas que vas a prohibir el catalán y perseguir toda su cultura, vota por la independencia el 90%.
> 
> Vaya comentario de cuñado te has marcado, coño.



No eres el más indicado para llamar a otros cuñado... Paleto


----------



## César Borgia (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Jun 2022)

Up!


----------



## favelados (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (12 Jun 2022)

¿ Les están enseñando a usar mechas ?¿ sanacabao las granadas de mano y van a empezar a lanzar cartuchos de dinamita directamente ?


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Hilo que discute cuestiones técnicas para el uso y aprovechamiento por parte de Ucrania de los nuevos lanzadores HIMARS. Dice que los ucros no tienen acceso al GPS de uso militar, lo cual podría comprometer la precisión bastante si usan el GPS civil y abrir muchas más posibilidades a los rusos para comprometer la señal.



Bueno, los Himars utilizan un protocolo: 
1/ Identificación con satélite para poder lanzar.
2/ Centrado en el cénit SAT-HMRS
3/ Y ya.
No hay más y es lógico.
Por lo que los intentos de jamming, suplantacion de identidad, etc quedan minimizados.
En cambio si se utilizasen gps civiles para Himars (lo cual es un BARBARIDAD) habría que realizarse un downgrade o hack del software en el protocolo y maximización a altos niveles de vulnerabilidad de contramedidas orcas con los grandes riesgos que esto representa.
Con esto quiero decir que no se necesita una autorización explícita a un tercer país para utilizar estos satélites militares sino un proceso que es totalmente transparente.
Además, tened en cuenta de que aunque no lo parezca, los ucranianos son bastante bastante expertos en esto de, digamos, cacharrear como lo han demostrado en bastantes ocasiones y más de uno se habrá tirado las manos a la cabeza pensando de que se iban a compartir los protocolos de alto secreto con esta buena gente.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Les están enseñando a usar mechas ?¿ sanacabao las granadas de mano y van a empezar a lanzar cartuchos de dinamita directamente ?



Como un valenciano se le ocurra tirar una traca por detrás se mueren del infarto.


----------



## keylargof (12 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La guerra se está alargando muchísimo, justo lo que quiere Rusia, vaya por Dios


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Proyectas en la mente de colectividad del Donbass que tienen una voluntad por la independencia, que son gente que se siente oprimida y todo el royo que nos ha vendido el kremlin. Todo eso es psicofilfa; votaron por inmensa mayoría +80% conformar el estado ucraniano hace 30 años y la voluntad por romper esa unidad se basa en operaciones terroristas-militares de agentes del propio kremlin paralelos a la invasión de Crimea.



Yo proyecto pero tú no. 
Yo trago la propaganda pero lo de que los agentes del Kremlim los han hipnotizado o amenazado, es verdad de la güena. 
Y cuando Timoshenko (la rubia de las trenzas) quería arrasarlos en una conversación grabada se refería a abrazarlos mientras cantaban el Yukraini con pasión.



> Hasta entonces no estaba pasando nada en el Donbass y en los territorios del Donbass no ocupados por los terroristas del kremlin no ha pasado absolutamente nada; no hay campos de concentración ni manifestaciones masivas ni nada. Y esto es porque es un secesionismo prefabricado al que das carta de existencia consuetudinaria que no tiene.
> 
> Más o menos lo que vienes a decirnos es que Ucrania es un estado nazi dirigido por un judio cuya lengua materna es el ruso, bueno ya lo hemos oído antes.



Yo no doy carta ni nada. En el terreno de la propaganda solo trato de quitar las malas hierbas y ver lo que realmente es válido. Hay que ceder el Dombass o arrasarlo. La segunda opción es mala para Europa, provocará una escala bélica por una región que nio nos va ni nos viene y tendrá consecuencias económicas de las que USA escapará, por eso están al 100% con eso.

Yo no creo que Zelenski sea nazi ni que lo dirijan. A Zelenski le encumbró el Pueblo, porque el Pueblo es como el ruso, llevan el gen eslavo de la dominación por la fuerza. El anterior era menos belicoso y trató en Minks de que les dejaran ser nación europea, posponiendo la asimilación del dombass. 

Con Zelenski eso es imposible, el ceder territorio que es obvio que solo es ucranio circunstancialmente y ya te he dicho por qué, porque las condiciones por las que los dombasianos votaron que sí ahora son igualmente válidas para evitar la UE y proceder a la autodeterminación, lo pone el mismísimo documento (Golpe + Peligroso Supraestado --para ellos-- + Derecho a autodeterminación). 

Si en España pasara algo parecido, como que VOX o Tucán nos quisieran sacar de Europa sin consenso, toda esta paz autonómica española se iría al guano, porque en realidad todo ese desprecio a las nacioncitas que tienes no hace que mágicamente éstas desaparezcan.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Les están enseñando a usar mechas ?¿ sanacabao las granadas de mano y van a empezar a lanzar cartuchos de dinamita directamente ?



Parece un sketch de José Mota


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

Creo que tu discurso está viciado por una falacia muy extendida, que proviene de la propaganda de la revolucion francesa, segun la cual el pueblo tiene algo remotamente que ver con el Estado. Segun la cual es la gente la que hace revoluciones y coloca a sus representantes íntimos en el Estado. Cuando la realidad es que las revoluciones las hacen las oligarquias o agentes bien organizados en sociedades o circulos y sin ningun pudor en el empleo de la brutalidad. Tanto la francesa como la sovietica la sacaron adelante exiguas minorias con un decidido empleo de la peor violencia.

Tampoco la gente monta en furia a menos que su estado no sea etnicocentrista, no pasa nada a menos que haya agitadores profesionales de las oligarquias. Pero vale, es una vision muy arraigada que es muy dificil erradicar porque os han educado asi, diría lavado el cerebro para que os vinculéis con los políticos del Estado y os dejéis saquear. Los estados son herramientas operativas y hay que respetarlos, pero la mitologia que les rodea es irracional y hay que acabar con ella para que no se crezcan, el estado no es la sociedad consuetudinaria

Ok, del Donbass entonces tu estas hablando de lo que sea bueno para europa. Pues bien, estas viendo en accion un imperio satanico con aires de expansionismo y militarismo desbocado que incorporando el donbass va a ganar un par de millones en población. A mi me parece que tu postura es alimentar al Lobo Fenrir para que deje de dar la brasa hoy, para que sea un peligro aun mayor mañana. No es una postura estrategica aceptable.




Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo proyecto pero tú no.
> Yo trago la propaganda pero lo de que los agentes del Kremlim los han hipnotizado o amenazado, es verdad de la güena.
> Y cuando Timoshenko (la rubia de las trenzas) quería arrasarlos en una conversación grabada se refería a abrazarlos mientras cantaban el Yukraini con pasión.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

Asi es, a rusia le interesa una guerra eterna de combates en posiciones estaticas, el rublo no para de subir y asi eliminan los cascos cazuela y los mosin nagant de los almacenes. El enano ajedrecista nos da nuevamente una leccion de dip zinkin

De hecho cuando entraron en checoslovaquia en el 68, como aquello duro solo un mes, pues fue un fracaso.



keylargof dijo:


> La guerra se está alargando muchísimo, justo lo que quiere Rusia, vaya por Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

más logros de vladimir el pequeño


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

Un grupo de voluntarios de la USAF trabaja ayudand a los pilotos ucranianos desde una base en Alemania..

De momento parece que escriben informes que a veces pueden acabar o no en el despacho de algún político


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

Los chinos están al corriente de que Rusia quiere verlos desguazados









The man known as ‘Putin’s brain’ envisions the splitting of Europe — and the fall of China


On the eve of his murderous invasion, Russian President Vladimir Putin delivered a long and rambling discourse denying the existence of Ukraine and Ukrainians, a speech many Western analysts found …




www.almendron.com





_But according to Dugin, China, too, must fall. Russia’s ambitions in Asia will require “the territorial disintegration, splintering and the political and administrative partition of the [Chinese] state”, Dugin writes. Russia’s natural partner in the Far East, according to Dugin, is Japan._

China es el socio comercial numero 1º de Ucrania y con la invasion rusa, a china le han tocado un suministrador de grano.

Que pasa si fuera china la que envía material militar a destajo sin mariconadas a Ucrania para garantizar alli sus inversiones?
Hoy es ucrania pero mañana el kremlin puede desestabilizar cualquer nacion que ahora envia sus materias primas a la fabrica del mundo como africa... igual tienen que enviar un mensaje



Nicors dijo:


> Los rusos que no se fíen mucho de los chinos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Jun 2022)

Lo dije y lo vuelvo a decir, está guerra la gana o pierde Rusia en lo económico no en lo militar. Sus armas no son las tanques y los aviones son las materias primas y las de la OTAN son las sanciones . En Ucrania con controlar el Donbas le vale y eso me temo que podéis darlo perdido.

Este el análisis que debe imperar no si los de Azov están jodidos o si les dan no se cuántos Javelin o si han caído tantos generales o si retroceden en tal ciudad o avanzan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

Juas juas juas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los chinos están al corriente de que Rusia quiere verlos desguazados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El materia chino suele ser un plagio del ruso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

Si si.como los supuestos 150 miembros de reddit muertos en liev..


----------



## ghawar (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## pep007 (13 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Si en Cataluña preguntas cuántos quieren la independencia te saldría 50-50.
> Si anticipas que vas a prohibir el catalán y perseguir toda su cultura, vota por la independencia el 90%.
> 
> Vaya comentario de cuñado te has marcado, coño.



No te esfuerces, es imposible que la corte borbonica pueda entender esto.
Si manteniendo nuestras culturas y diferencias fueramos todos iguales ante la ley, España volveria a ser un imperio.
Pero a la corte chupapollas de pandereta y mantilla que tenemos prefiere la desaparicion de España antes de que por ejemplo el Senado sea la camara alta de representacion territorial.
El Senado deberia llevar ante el juez a todas estas comisiones interterritoriales que monta Antonio.


----------



## morpheus2010 (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La guerra se está alargando muchísimo, justo lo que quiere Rusia, vaya por Dios



Todo forma parte del plan


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Creo que tu discurso está viciado por una falacia muy extendida, que proviene de la propaganda de la revolucion francesa, segun la cual el pueblo tiene algo remotamente que ver con el Estado. Segun la cual es la gente la que hace revoluciones y coloca a sus representantes íntimos en el Estado. Cuando la realidad es que las revoluciones las hacen las oligarquias o agentes bien organizados en sociedades o circulos y sin ningun pudor en el empleo de la brutalidad. Tanto la francesa como la sovietica la sacaron adelante exiguas minorias con un decidido empleo de la peor violencia.



Pones palabras en mí que no he dicho. Es de mala educación. 
Yo no he mentado a los estados, he hablado en todo momento de regiones, con sus derechos. Parece que trates de pintarme como un fan de la superdivisión de regiones en nacioncitas-país cuando solo digo que un pais multiétnico ninguna de las partes lo quiere, quieren que su etnia domine a la otra, ambos.

Tampoco pareces muy puesto ni en manipulación de masas ni en revoluciones. 
El Euromaidan está muy claro lo que es. El Pueblo, al que se sumó la policía, forzaron un cambio de gobierno. Vas a ser ahora más putinejo que el propio Putin, cuya tesis es que el Euromaidan es una operación extranjera y que hay que invadir para desecuestrar/desnazificar.



> Tampoco la gente monta en furia a menos que su estado no sea etnicocentrista, no pasa nada a menos que haya agitadores profesionales de las oligarquias. Pero vale, es una vision muy arraigada que es muy dificil erradicar porque os han educado asi, diría lavado el cerebro para que os vinculéis con los políticos del Estado y os dejéis saquear. Los estados son herramientas operativas y hay que respetarlos, pero la mitologia que les rodea es irracional y hay que acabar con ella para que no se crezcan, el estado no es la sociedad consuetudinaria



Mi 'visión equívoca muy arraigada' resulta que es más plausible e incluso menos putineja que la tuya. Lo de que el Pueblo no pinta un mojón lo firma Putin sin pestañear. 

La gente solo quiere bienestar y un futuro y mirando a sus líderes, se dieron cuenta de que estaban atados cortos por Rusia, como perretes. Se han liberado y ahora están en guerra. Los ukros no tienen lavado el cerebro, es que no hay futuro con Rusia y sí lo hay emulando a sus vecinos del oeste. Se están jugando la vida, pero tú a lo tuyo: es que tienen el cerebro lavado.



> Ok, del Donbass entonces tu estas hablando de lo que sea bueno para europa. Pues bien, estas viendo en accion un imperio satanico con aires de expansionismo y militarismo desbocado que incorporando el donbass va a ganar un par de millones en población. A mi me parece que tu postura es alimentar al Lobo Fenrir para que deje de dar la brasa hoy, para que sea un peligro aun mayor mañana. No es una postura estrategica aceptable.



'Satánico'. Militarmente son un mojón, no pueden expandirse más que en inoperancia y estulticia. 
La teoría de "me comerá poco a poco, ya me ha comido Crimea y Donbáss y lo que te rondaré, morena" tiene punch, pero no aguanta el primer asalto. El Donbass mola, pero ha sido ruso siempre. 

Rusia, como enemigo, ha decidido presentar batalla. Por la cabezonería y el etnicismo de Ucrania en el Donbass vamos a tener una crisis y todo para acabar firmando dentro de algún tiempo el reconocimiento de la no-ucranidad de esos territorios. Es un desperdicio de recursos y un coste económico a l/p enorme para Europa por una región enana. 

Y todo está encuadrado en una lucha geopolítica mayor, por el control de la región, de todo el Mar Negro, pero en vez de asumirlo nos perdemos en contarlo como un cuento de malos contra buenos cuando la realidad es que las armas siempre están en manos de los malos y que la política de hechos consumados la persiguen ambos bandos.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Jun 2022)

Tantos muertos? Pues es para que hubieran invadido ucrania cinco veces y parece que no es así... Dónde te intoxicas con la propaganda rusa?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

Ya te digo que entregandoles el donbass, la posicion de ese imperio satánico en expasion se fortalece. Luego vendrá Ucrania entera, luego Lituania ect. Tu estas diciendo que hay que alimentar al Fenrir para que nos deje tranquilos.... hasta mañana que vendrá más grande. Con rusia nunca se acaba por hacerle concesiones, se le concedió Crimea y no se acabo, le vas a conceder el donbass porque hay rusoparlantes y no va a parar hasta hacerse con todo lugar donde exista alfabeto cirilico porque segun tú el Kremlin, una secta politica, tiene derecho de posesion sobre titulos etnograficos. Y tampoco van a pararse alli.

Dices que pongo palabras en tu boca que no has dicho y luego me sueltas que un pais (estado) multietnico nadie lo quiere. Pero eso es justamente lo que te he atribuido, el que manejas esa falacia, manejas que el estado debe ser etnicista porque el estado es el Volkgeist o espíritu del pueblo. Lo cual es falso. Es como pretender que una cadena de supermercados debe representar el espiritu del pueblo, los Estados igual que los Supermercados ofrecen servicios a un coste en el mejor de los casos. No hay en realidad ningún problema en tener de Reyes a Visigodos que hablan gótico, siempre que no anden jodiendo. Igual que no hay ningún problema en que un Judio que habla ruso gobierne sobre el este y el oeste de ucrania.

Una vez que los Estados se han consolidado, tienen que ser respetados, porque sino hay terrorismo y guerra. Y no me vendas historias de genocidios de rusos cuando ucrania ha tenido 30 años para ejecutar ese genocidio y resulta casualidad que el terrorismo separatista esta acotado detrás de un frente de guerra, no aparece en Odessa donde también hay rusoparlantes.

A Yanucovich lo destituyo la RADA siguiendo el procedimiento, NO FUE UN GOLPE DE ESTADO, la propia oligarquia se habia constituido en pro-europea alineada con la gente, . Ten por seguro que si el partido de yanucovich fuera pro-rusa un mojon lo hiban a destituir, tanques en las plazas como en tiananmen e ya.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Pones palabras en mí que no he dicho. Es de mala educación.
> Yo no he mentado a los estados, he hablado en todo momento de regiones, con sus derechos. Parece que trates de pintarme como un fan de la superdivisión de regiones en nacioncitas-país cuando solo digo que un pais multiétnico ninguna de las partes lo quiere, quieren que su etnia domine a la otra, ambos.
> 
> Tampoco pareces muy puesto ni en manipulación de masas ni en revoluciones.
> ...


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## pep007 (13 Jun 2022)

Pasaba por aqui para joder a los neutrales...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eurocrack (13 Jun 2022)

Putin no vive 4 años más ni de coña.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## morpheus2010 (13 Jun 2022)

Esa esla realidad que tú te quieres creer. 2000 muertos rusos ni el kremlin te lo firma


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Jun 2022)

A Coruña, a través del báltico

Barco que transportaba 18.000 toneladas de #Ukrainian maíz entregado en puerto en el noroeste #Spain La carga fue transportada a lo largo de una nueva ruta a través del Mar Báltico. 



Claro que van a ser los siguientes, si consiguen abrir nuevas rutas para sacar cereal ucraniano, esas rutas se podrán usar para pasar mercancías de otro tipo... 


*El ex primer ministro Kasyanov advierte que la victoria rusa en Ucrania pone a los países bálticos en punto de mira*
El político opositor ruso Mikhail Kasyanov, primer primer ministro del presidente Vladimir Putin, advirtió que el resultado de la guerra que Moscú lanzó contra Ucrania determinará el futuro de Rusia, y si Ucrania cae, "los estados bálticos serán los siguientes". 








Ex-PM Kasyanov Warns Russian Victory In Ukraine Puts Baltics In Crosshairs


Russian opposition politician Mikhail Kasyanov, President Vladimir Putin's first prime minister, has warned that the outcome of the war Moscow launched against Ukraine will determine Russia's future, and if Ukraine falls, "the Baltic states will be next."




www.rferl.org


----------



## Casino (13 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A Coruña, a través del báltico
> 
> Barco que transportaba 18.000 toneladas de #Ukrainian maíz entregado en puerto en el noroeste #Spain La carga fue transportada a lo largo de una nueva ruta a través del Mar Báltico.
> 
> ...




Es la misma ruta escandinava de toda la vida, esa ruta es de hecho, el motivo de la fundación de Kiev, que acortaba el camino hacia Asia.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Esa esla realidad que tú te quieres creer. 2000 muertos rusos ni el kremlin te lo firma



2000 por semana.


----------



## ghawar (13 Jun 2022)

Booom!


----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

Si, es una bici


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Los orcos usan los grads en exclusiva para aterrorizar y matar civiles, ni más ni menos. Esta operación ha salvado la vida a miles de inocentes.


----------



## paconan (13 Jun 2022)

Con los nuevos ladas simplificados ya tienen de sobra

Hyundai suspendió el proyecto de reconstrucción de la planta de General Motors en Shushary. El proyecto de reconstrucción de la producción está congelado por un "período indefinido".


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jun 2022)

The Guardian.

*"Es probable que las operaciones de cruce de ríos determinen el curso de la guerra, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido
*
*En los próximos meses, es probable que las operaciones de cruce de ríos se encuentren entre los factores determinantes más importantes en el curso de la guerra,* dijo el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido en su último informe .

El sector central clave de 90 km de largo de la línea del frente de Rusia en el Donbas se encuentra al oeste del río Siverskyy Donets y, para lograr el éxito en la fase operativa actual de su ofensiva en el Donbas, Rusia “tendrá que completar ambiciosas acciones de flanqueo , o realizar cruces de ríos de asalto”.

Las fuerzas ucranianas a menudo han logrado demoler puentes antes de que se retiren, mientras que Rusia ha luchado para establecer la compleja coordinación necesaria para realizar cruces de ríos exitosos a gran escala bajo fuego, agregó el informe.


----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

Chortinitas celebrando su graduación.

Chenihiv.


----------



## Nicors (13 Jun 2022)

Un pueblo ejemplar el ucraniano.


----------



## Chaini (13 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La próxima vez que me digan que en el este de Ucrania está la industria, me voy a descojonar.



En Donestsk hay una industria muy prospera del crimen organizado amparado por Rusia


----------



## -carrancas (13 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Un pueblo ejemplar el ucraniano.



bot otan a sueldo y traidor a españa haciendo propaganda


----------



## duncan (13 Jun 2022)

Yago debería subcontratar a berciopotecado:


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No tiene ningún interés militar. Es un objetivo político desde el momento en que Putin se ha propuesto tomarla cueste lo que cueste. Y los ucranianos simplemente se aprovechan de eso.




No se de que forma Ucrania puede sacar provecho de que le hayan comido 1/5 de su territorio. Y además el más rico .





> Para tocar los huevos solo hace falta meter unos cuantos francotiradores y gente con antitanques que se dediquen a mover las tropas rusas para ponerlos a tiro de los cañones de arriba.



Claro, como en Mariupol.

Todos los analistas coinciden en que esta guerra es, para Ucrania, catastrófica .


Que los ucras admitan 600 bajas diarias ( 100 fiambres + 500 heridos ) desde luego lo es.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> por supuesto en 7 años no es lo mismo un UH huey que un KA 52 con toda su avionica digital ytal





Solo pongo en perspectiva las pérdidas de material en este conflicto .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> España enviará 40 Leopard 2 a Ucrania
> No son Leopard 2 nuevos, son Leopard 2 A4 de mas de 30 años
> No son 40, ahora son 10
> Quizás menos de 10
> ...



Bueno , bien. Una decena de chatarra otanica más para que Ucrania ponga contra las cuerdas al ejército ruso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los chechenos son un bluff.



Los chechenos se han fockado a pelito a los Azovitas en Mariupol.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Subprime (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es cierto. Pero la culpa es de la puta manía de los alemanes de ir a tocar los cojones a los anglos, que están en una isla inhóspita que no tiene ningún interés para ningún invasor. Y que si tus guerras no afectan a sus rutas comerciales habrían dejado hacer a Alemania lo que le hubiera salido de los huevos en Rusia, en las dos guerras.
> 
> Y luego tocar los cojones a los USA, después de la experiencia de la WWI. Hay que ser muy imbécil como Hitler para declararle la guerra a USA y alinearse con Japón, el primer enemigo en la historia de los USA que consideraron un riesgo existencial. Luces, pocas.



Pero hombre por dios, que despropósito de comentario es este...

1- El imperio británico ya declaró la guerra a Alemania en la invasión de Polonia. En Sept del 39.
2- A Usa no le tocan los cojones, los americanos estaban como locos por entrar. Y ya apoyaban logisticamente a los aliados, tan sólo era cuestion de tiempo que se diera el casus belli, que fue a la postre Pearl Harbour. Alemania se adelantó a la declaración de guerra, pero fue un simple formalismo pues EEUU se la iba a declarar de todas formas.

Que a nadie se le olvidé que a los pobres polacos se los comieron por los dos lados con un infame pacto... Así que eso de que los anglos iban a dejar hacer, como dicen en mi pueblo, no te lo crees tu ni jartó a Whiski.


----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No se de que forma Ucrania puede sacar provecho de que le hayan comido 1/5 de su territorio. Y además el más rico .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es sencillo, Putin se ha empeñado en tomar la ciudad cueste lo que cueste y las tropas que mete ahí no las mete en otros sitios donde puede hacer más daño como el saliente de Popasna o la carretera que va a Lysiviansk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Los chechenos se han fockado a pelito a los Azovitas en Mariupol.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si.en hacer tik toks


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

Esta guerra sirve, entre otras cosas, para que muchos paises tomen notas sobre la efectividad de cierto tipo de armamento. 

Los Caesar franceses parece que estan dando muy buena impresión.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

Nadie quiere ser VDV en Rusia.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

Los ucros moviendo defensa antiaerea hacia Lysychans'k. Estan dandolo todo, van a hacer pagar cada m2 a precio de oro.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

No se si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, pero en el sur siguen habiendo mambo.



Segun Mike (El canadiense ucraniano), la presión que recibian en Kherson ha bajado mucho y los rusos apenas lanzan ataques o testeos por su zona. Vamos a ver donde despliega Ucrania esas unidades que estan recibiendo entrenamiento y equipamiento OTAN.


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

Unos cuantos Grad rusos a la barbacoa.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Horrendo, se ha encontrado una nueva fosa común cerca de #Bucha . #Russian los invasores ejecutaron a 7 hombres. Todos ellos recibieron disparos en la cabeza. Todas las víctimas tenían las manos atadas y algunas recibieron disparos en las rodillas.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Regalos de la reina española Leticia Dicen que en los primeros juegos los niños encontraron salchichas y una nota "Con amor de Leticia" La foto de esta hermosa reina está abajo


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Esta guerra sirve, entre otras cosas, para que muchos paises tomen notas sobre la efectividad de cierto tipo de armamento.
> 
> Los Caesar franceses parece que estan dando muy buena impresión.



en la tele el otro día pusieron este reportaje


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Jun 2022)

Solo con recordar que en tiempos preteritos hubo una guerra que duro cien años y esta era debido por cusa y consecuencia para defender que dios era el verdadero tanto el mohamet o el cristiano , asease el ala o el jave en lo demas me es pecata minuta y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Demostración real del dron ucraniano que arroja una granada de 40 mm sobre un BMP ruso y lo daña.


----------



## paconan (13 Jun 2022)

El primer ministro polaco lo tiene claro, además Polonia es OTAN, no creo que a Putin se le ocurra poner los pies en su territorio, eso supondría escalar a un nivel nunca antes visto y el comienzo real de la tercera guerra mundial, esperemos que esto nunca suceda, las consecuencias serian impredecibles y nefastas para todos.
De todos los países que salieron de la orbita soviética ninguno ha querido volver, por algo será?


40 millones de polacos defenderán su país si #Russia los ataca, advirtió el primer ministro polaco Mateusz 
@MorawieckiM
. Agregó que #Poland estuvo "bajo la bota de Rusia" durante varios siglos: "No queremos volver a la esclavitud. Rechazamos el colonialismo y el imperialismo". 



Como ej


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Dos IFV rusos escondidos debajo de un puente fueron destruidos hoy por las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## paconan (13 Jun 2022)

Siguen apareciendo fosas en Bucha

*Cuerpos desenterrados 'con las manos atadas y heridas de bala en las rodillas'*
Como informamos anteriormente, los trabajadores han estado exhumando cuerpos en el sitio de una fosa común en un bosque cerca de Bucha. 
La tripulación ha descubierto siete cuerpos, incluidos dos que tenían las manos atadas y heridas de bala en las rodillas y la cabeza, según el jefe de policía regional de Kyiv. 
"Los disparos en las rodillas nos dicen que las personas fueron torturadas", dijo Andrii Nebytov mientras un equipo trabajaba en la exhumación de la tumba cercana.
El sitio estaba ubicado justo detrás de una trinchera excavada para un vehículo militar.
Las autoridades dicen que han descubierto los cuerpos de 1.316 personas en la región de Kyiv desde que las tropas rusas se retiraron a fines de marzo. 
Bucha, en particular, atrajo la atención del mundo cuando surgieron informes de civiles muertos a tiros en las calles y descubrimiento de fosas comunes. 
Ahora se ha convertido en uno de los sitios de investigación de más alto perfil sobre posibles crímenes de guerra cometidos por Rusia. 









Ukraine war latest updates: Ukrainians 'advance 50km' near Kharkiv after surprise offensive; Russian tourists banned from four EU countries


Ukraine latest amid reports of "significant losses" for Vladimir Putin's forces and a Russian city left without electricity following a Ukrainian attack; Belarus launches military drills near the Polish border.




news.sky.com






*En imágenes: fosas comunes exhumadas en Bucha*
Trabajadores con equipo de protección han estado excavando en el sitio de una fosa común en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha. 
Puede que recuerdes las horribles imágenes e informes que salieron de la ciudad después de que fuera liberada del control ruso a finales de marzo. 
Los residentes dijeron que habían presenciado civiles asesinados a tiros en las calles y que se encontraron cuerpos con las manos atadas a la espalda. 
Los investigadores ahora están recolectando evidencia de posibles crímenes de guerra por parte de Rusia en el área. 





















https://news.sky.com/story/ukraine-news-live-war-russia-putin-nuclear-latest-invasion-updates-12541713?postid=4021343#liveblog-body


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine liberaron 3 aldeas en la región #Donbass e hicieron retroceder una sección de la línea del frente en 15 km.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

El Ministro de Defensa de Polonia 
@mblaszczak
confirmó hoy que Polonia está en camino de comprar 500 Himars (MLRS) con un alcance de 300 km y 6 baterías Patriot Missile Defense System de EE. UU. También reveló que el ejército polaco obtendrá 2 nuevas divisiones, estacionadas junto al río Vístula.


----------



## Cuscarejo (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Los chechenos se han fockado a pelito a los Azovitas en Mariupol.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Los chechenos están siendo hasta la vergüenza del TikTok, no valen ni para posar.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

La 40.ª Brigada de Artillería de Ucrania atacó instalaciones y vehículos rusos en #Kharkiv Oblast, como resultado un puesto de mando (con un posible vehículo de mando y señales de la serie R-149, basado en el BTR-80), MT-LB , camión de transporte y al menos otro vehículo fueron destruidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Spetsnaz: Western MD 2. (Pskov) y 16. (Tambov) brigadas enviadas a Ucrania, 2000 combatientes. Combate en Hostomel, Kharkiv, Izium y ahora en Sloviansk. Este escalón perdió el 90 % entre heridos y muertos. La unidad de Pskov tiene las mayores pérdidas. El primer intento de rotación de tropas ha fallado.



Entre el 60-80% en las batallas al norte de Kiev, en Hostomel y Bucha fueron masacrados por cientos. Recuerden que no tenían táctica, solo correr como locos, las tropas de Ucrania les tendieron una emboscada y siguieron viniendo y viniendo y viniendo...


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> 1- El imperio británico ya declaró la guerra a Alemania en la invasión de Polonia. En Sept del 39.



Ya, y que pasó durante los siguientes meses hasta que los alemanes fueron a tocarle los cojones a los ingleses? Te suena el término "phoney war"?



Manu_alcala dijo:


> 2- A Usa no le tocan los cojones, los americanos estaban como locos por entrar. Y ya apoyaban logisticamente a los aliados, tan sólo era cuestion de tiempo que se diera el casus belli, que fue a la postre Pearl Harbour. Alemania se adelantó a la declaración de guerra, pero fue un simple formalismo pues EEUU se la iba a declarar de todas formas



Eso de que los usanos estaban locos por entrar si que es un disparate, lee los periódicos de la época para ver lo que pensaban los americanos de ir otra vez a Europa a morir en otra guerra que no les afectaba.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Que a nadie se le olvidé que a los pobres polacos se los comieron por los dos lados con un infame pacto



No me olvido pero no sé muy buen que tiene que ver eso aquí.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Así que eso de que los anglos iban a dejar hacer, como dicen en mi pueblo, no te lo crees tu ni jartó a Whiski



Si crees que los americanos e ingleses iban a mandar a morir a sus soldados para proteger a los bolcheviques el que está jarto de Whisky eres tú.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

*Rusia busca refuerzos por sus graves perdidas en el Donbás*

Las grandes pérdidas de las tropas rusas, que según el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, superarán próximamente las 40.000 bajas, están obligando al mando ruso a enviar refuerzos a la *guerra en Ucrania *e implicar nuevos grupos tácticos en su afán de tomar el Donbás.

"Las pérdidas de Rusia podrían superar el junio las 40.000. No habían sufrido tantas pérdidas en ninguna guerra durante décadas", ha asegurado en un mensaje de vídeo difundido en la madrugada del lunes.

Mientras tanto, en la *guerra de Ucrania* arrecia la batalla por *Severodonetsk*. Los defensores ucranianos luchan ferozmente por "cada metro", según ha afirmado este lunes el presidente del país, *Volodimir Zelenski*, mientras las fuerzas rusas han destruido el puente que permitía llegar a otra ciudad al otro lado del río, de forma que los civiles han quedado atrapados con una única salida. Además, *Ucrania *reconoce que ha tenido que retirarse del centro de la ciudad debido a la "superioridad" de la artillería de *Rusia*.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

*Los centros comerciales rusos pierden hasta el 30% de la afluencia por el éxodo de las marcas occidentales*
Los centros comerciales rusos están "desenergizados" y han perdido hasta un 30% de su tráfico tras el éxodo de las marcas occidentales, ha dicho este lunes el hijo de uno de los promotores inmobiliarios más destacados de Rusia. *Emin Agalarov*, una estrella del pop y primer vicepresidente del Grupo Crocus -fundado por su padre multimillonario, Aras Agalarov- fue citado por el medio de comunicación RBC diciendo que la pérdida de inquilinos clave podría significar el fin de los centros comerciales por completo.

*"Si tienes un centro comercial de lujo, necesitas Prada, Chanel, Louis Vuitton; si es la categoría media: Zara, H&M, Reebok, Adidas"*, ha dicho Emin Agalarov citado por RBC en una entrevista. "Y si no los tienes, entonces el lugar se despersonaliza". Calculó que los enormes centros comerciales emblemáticos de Crocus Group, Las Vegas y Crocus City, en las afueras de Moscú, habían perdido el 30% de su tráfico. *Crocus podría tener que abrir una bolera o un almacén si se quedara con grandes espacios que no pudiera arrendar.*


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Que orgullo morir como un perro en un T-64 por defender a éstas y su chulo y padre billonario


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

se refieren a que los ucranianos tiran a los "testiculos"


----------



## Wein (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es cierto. Pero la culpa es de la puta manía de los alemanes de ir a tocar los cojones a los anglos, que están en una isla inhóspita que no tiene ningún interés para ningún invasor. Y que si tus guerras no afectan a sus rutas comerciales habrían dejado hacer a Alemania lo que le hubiera salido de los huevos en Rusia, en las dos guerras.
> 
> Y luego tocar los cojones a los USA, después de la experiencia de la WWI. Hay que ser muy imbécil como Hitler para declararle la guerra a USA y alinearse con Japón, el primer enemigo en la historia de los USA que consideraron un riesgo existencial. Luces, pocas.



Si USA no paraba de ayudar a ingleses y rusos antes de que Alemania le declarará la guerra, 50 destructores les dio a los ingleses en 1940 a cambio de unas islas. Al final EEUU habría declarado la guerra a Alemania iguamente


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya, y que pasó durante los siguientes meses hasta que los alemanes fueron a tocarle los cojones a los ingleses? Te suena el término "phoney war"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la ultima vez que te contesto en este hilo. Porque es OFFTOPIC

Tu mensaje original es filonazi. blanqueas a la Alemania asesina y nazi que se repartió parte de Europa porque creian que estaban en su derecho por supremacia racial y porque la historia se lo debía. Lo mismo que hace ahora Putin ¿no? Te pongo lo de Polonia para que recuerdes la clase de calaña que eran esos dirigentes, que bien muertos y ajusticiados estan. 

Que hubiera una guerra de "broma" no quiere decir que no hubiera beligerancia, pero por desgracia Inglaterra tenía en aquella época a politicos sin huevos que fiaron todo al "mejor" ejercito del mundo, el francés. Te suena la frase de "Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor y la guerra...." pues eso. Que el imperio británico ya sabía lo que había en el 39 y USA iba detrás desde el momento en que empiezan a darle apoyo logistico. Igualico que ahora con Ucrania.


----------



## Wein (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya, y que pasó durante los siguientes meses hasta que los alemanes fueron a tocarle los cojones a los ingleses? Te suena el término "phoney war"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los americanos solo tenían que dejar de apoyar a Rusia y Reino Unido para que Alemania firmara un armisticio. El pueblo no queria guerra pero los gobernantes si, además Japón contribuyó al cambio de opinión del pueblo estadounidense.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Video de una viuda de Pskov (su marido murió en Ucrania) que recibió un paquete de regalo el día de Rusia. Aceite, harina, trigo sarraceno, azúcar y avena... para una tarta. ¡Ah! Y una tarjeta de felicitación por el Día de Rusia.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Jun 2022)

En este hilo vivís en una realidad paralela acojonante 
Los rusos tienen el 20% de Ucrania en pocos meses, y aquí diciendo que la ofensiva está atascada  
En serio, seguid así, me arregláis las tardes


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Dice Igor Girkin, el ex militar y analista ruso, que "la infantería de Donetsk ha sido eliminada en un 70%" Ya se venía observando desde hace bastante tiempo, que dicha infantería estaba formada por gente mayor muy mal equipados y de ahí su resultado sobre el terreno.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

En Jersón, los ucranianos reclaman haber liquidado más oficiales de alto rango y un número importante de tropas. Igor Girkin confirmó que la situación es muy delicada para las fuerzas rusas en Jersón.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Una mala noticia de esta mañana, nuestra musa, Natalya Poklonskaya, ha sido despedida por Putin. Al parecer no sentaron muy bien estas palabras diciendo que la letra Z era una desgracia.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Si USA no paraba de ayudar a ingleses y rusos antes de que Alemania le declarará la guerra, 50 destructores les dio a los ingleses en 1940 a cambio de unas islas. Al final EEUU habría declarado la guerra a Alemania iguamente



Sí, ayudó con material a su principal aliado que estaba siendo bombardeado de forma inmisericorde por el bigotes. Pero de ahí a mandar a tus soldados a morir va un trecho. 

Si Hitler no hubiera atacado a UK y se hubiera limitado a campar a sus anchas por Rusia no habría habido intervención USA.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Jersón, los ucranianos reclaman haber liquidado más oficiales de alto rango y un número importante de tropas. Igor Girkin confirmó que la situación es muy delicada para las fuerzas rusas en Jersón.



Grandes noticias. Me alegran sobre manera las muertes de los cerdos traidores a su país de las milicias de las republiquetas. Rusia los mandará a todos al matadero, por gilipollas.


----------



## paconan (13 Jun 2022)

Estas palabras son del jefe de la agencia espacial rusa, Dmitry Rogozin
Quieren acabar con ucrania y el pueblo ucraniano, estan desnazificando pero no son nazis, insinúan y azuzan a la gente a cometer un genocidio pero no son genocidas...


El jefe de la agencia espacial rusa, Dmitry Rogozin, insta a su país a "acabar con [los ucranianos]". A diferencia de Timfei Sergeitsev, el columnista de RIA Novosti que escribió ese notorio artículo de opinión a principios de abril que aparentemente abogaba por el genocidio, Rogozin es un nombre familiar en Rusia.



En general, lo que apareció en el lugar de Ucrania es una amenaza existencial para el pueblo ruso, la historia rusa, el idioma ruso y la civilización rusa.
Si no acabamos con ellos, como lamentablemente no los acabaron nuestros abuelos, tendremos que morir, pero acabaremos con un coste aún mayor para nuestros nietos. Así que acabemos con esto. Una vez y para siempre. Para nuestros nietos.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Esta guerra sirve, entre otras cosas, para que muchos paises tomen notas sobre la efectividad de cierto tipo de armamento.
> 
> Los Caesar franceses parece que estan dando muy buena impresión.



La artillería francesa es legendaria.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas están a 10-8 km del centro de la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es la ultima vez que te contesto en este hilo. Porque es OFFTOPIC
> 
> Tu mensaje original es filonazi. blanqueas a la Alemania asesina y nazi que se repartió parte de Europa porque creian que estaban en su derecho por supremacia racial y porque la historia se lo debía. Lo mismo que hace ahora Putin ¿no? Te pongo lo de Polonia para que recuerdes la clase de calaña que eran esos dirigentes, que bien muertos y ajusticiados estan.
> 
> Que hubiera una guerra de "broma" no quiere decir que no hubiera beligerancia, pero por desgracia Inglaterra tenía en aquella época a politicos sin huevos que fiaron todo al "mejor" ejercito del mundo, el francés. Te suena la frase de "Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor y la guerra...." pues eso. Que el imperio británico ya sabía lo que había en el 39 y USA iba detrás desde el momento en que empiezan a darle apoyo logistico. Igualico que ahora con Ucrania.



Tienes razón en el OFFTOPIC, paro también. Sólo decir que yo estoy encantado de que a los criminales nazis los colgaran, no has entendido mi mensaje, y es porque has contestado a un mensaje mío en una conversación que mantenía con otro forero.

Antes de llamar filonazi a nadie no te metas en conversaciones ajenas.


----------



## Tusade (13 Jun 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es Ucrania la que ha intentado crear una nación hecha de concesiones administrativas de otra sobre población de su misma etnia (rusa). Eso es equivalente a que la Península Ibérica estuviera unida pero tuviera dos repúblicas, dándose a Portugal en algún momento el control de Extremadura y, casi un siglo después, la población siguiera hablando español, no se hubiera integrado culturalmente con los portugueses y siguiera españoleando sin ninguna intención de tener frontera con Avila, Salamanca o Toledo.



Hay algo que omites en tu ejemplo.

1) Rusia reconoció la independencia y fronteras de Ucrania, incluida Crimea. *Firmó y prometió respetar dichas fronteras *en el Memorándum de Budapest, y jamás amenazar de ninguna manera Ucrania. Luego, ya no puedes hablar de "recuperar" nada de territorio.

2) *Financiar terroristas en terceros países es la especialidad del Kremlin. *Así lo hizo con Georgia: terroristas financiados desde Rusia que capturan un territorio y se "autoproclaman repúblicas independientes" para luego pedir su anexión a Rusia. Si a eso le añades sus tratos rotos e incumplidos, comportamiento traicionero, oposición envenenada, gobierno corrupto y mafioso, pues ya tienes la imagen perfecta que proyecta Rusia al exterior: la de un país mentiroso y asesino con nula credibilidad.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Los americanos solo tenían que dejar de apoyar a Rusia y Reino Unido para que Alemania firmara un armisticio. El pueblo no queria guerra pero los gobernantes si, además Japón contribuyó al cambio de opinión del pueblo estadounidense.



Si, claro, hablábamos de antes de la aparición de Japón en el teatro. En cualquier caso lo dejo aquí que no quiero desviar la atención del hilo.


----------



## Subprime (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Siguen apareciendo fosas en Bucha
> 
> *Cuerpos desenterrados 'con las manos atadas y heridas de bala en las rodillas'*
> Como informamos anteriormente, los trabajadores han estado exhumando cuerpos en el sitio de una fosa común en un bosque cerca de Bucha.
> ...



Hijos de la gran puta, los asesinos merecen ser fritos vivos y enviados en porciones a sus familias.
Me hierve la sangre al ver estas cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)

Muchas fallas de MLRS ultimamente, se ve que los 155 ganan a las chatarras lanzatermobaricas de exterminar civiles en el tu a tu. Todo es risas con lavadoras y radiadores en ristre hasta que les llega el OBUS





Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas están a 10-8 km del centro de la ciudad de Kherson.



Hum...me hablan de deserciones rusas, material defectuoso y escaso... (no puedo dar confirmación publicada, sólo impresiones in situ)
Ojalá se confirme y que los orcos se vayan por patas.
Seguimos trabajando.


----------



## ELVR (13 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Una mala noticia de esta mañana, nuestra musa, Natalya Poklonskaya, ha sido despedida por Putin. Al parecer no sentaron muy bien estas palabras diciendo que la letra Z era una desgracia.



Pues imaginaos lo que hubiera sido si añaden una *P *detrás


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Jersón, los ucranianos reclaman haber liquidado más oficiales de alto rango y un número importante de tropas. Igor Girkin confirmó que la situación es muy delicada para las fuerzas rusas en Jersón.



En concreto dos generales, claro, que eso ha de confirmarse.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2022)

En la "DPR" hay una revuelta de las esposas "movilizadas". Las mujeres llevan 4 meses esperando a sus maridos de los que no se tiene ninguna información.

Sabemos donde estan, pero ellas no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## ELVR (13 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> La artillería francesa es legendaria.



El empleo de mecanismos hidráulicos para frenar el retroceso y volver a colocar el cañón en su posición inicial (que revolucionó la artillería) es un invento francés. Hay un antes y un después en no tener que recolocar la pieza en su posición correcta anterior después de cada disparo.


----------



## uberales (13 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Le faltan, campos de minas, torretas con ametralladoras y un foso de cocodrilos, pero me puedo conformar con esto.


----------



## Bercipotecado (13 Jun 2022)

Me gusta tu camello. Es de esos a los que vuelves porque el viaje es cojonudo.

Las bajas deben estar a la par mas o menos, Ucrania iba con ventaja despues del desastre de Hostomel y la finta de Kiev. Los datos se equilibraron con la caida de Mariupol. Ahora mismo en el unico frente realmente activo deben andar a la par o quizás alguna baja mas de Ucrania con respecto a las rusas. Eso si hablamos de vidas humanas, en bajas materiales, Ucrania va ganando de momento.


----------



## Meridacarbono (13 Jun 2022)

Cierto, y los que estaban dentro de los cientos de vehículos y tanques reventados me han dicho que están jugando al mus y la petanca en Moscú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

no veo un tio alli operando un dron para rectificar el tiro; no hay para todos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Jun 2022)

Información muy valiosa que publica el Izvestia. Parece que las nuevas piezas de artillería están llegando.

"
En la víspera del 13 de junio, *los nacionalistas ucranianos dispararon más de 300 proyectiles contra Donetsk en dos horas, en lo que fue el ataque de fuego más poderoso de todo el conflicto. *En particular, los distritos de Kuibyshevsky, Kyiv, Voroshilovsky están sujetos al golpe más masivo.

*El 13 de junio, el jefe de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, en nombre de la república, se dirigió a Rusia en busca de ayuda para contrarrestar el bombardeo de Donetsk por parte de militantes ucranianos. Señaló que la parte ucraniana "cruzó todos los límites*", utilizando métodos prohibidos en el bombardeo de los dormitorios y las áreas centrales de la ciudad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Le faltan, campos de minas, torretas con ametralladoras y un foso de cocodrilos, pero me puedo conformar con esto.



Que fue de los imnis sirios que el lukashenko arrojó a la frontera?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que fue de los imnis sirios que el lukashenko arrojó a la frontera?



polonia los largo por la via rapida pese a la oposicion de casi toda la europa acomplejada

parece que cuando se quiere se puede


por cierto ese fue uno de los primeros ensayos de putin previos a la guerra, estoy convencido


----------



## duncan (14 Jun 2022)

Yago no para ahora entrevista a Fonseca de visual politik:


----------



## ghawar (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué Vladimir Putin es considerado un tipo malo?

El politólogo Dmitry Oreshkin dijo en una entrevista con Michael Naki el otro día: “Alejandro III solía decir que Rusia tiene dos aliados: el ejército y la marina. Vladimir Putin también tiene solo dos aliados: gas natural y petróleo crudo”.
Estos son los aliados de Putin en su búsqueda de más poder, y la gente es desechable.





Siete años antes de que Putin designara a los ucranianos como nazis para justificar el genocidio, Putin asesinó a este niño ruso.

El liderazgo ruso organizó un ataque terrorista al hacer estallar su propio avión Airbus A321-231 de la aerolínea Kogalymavia (Metrojet) el 31 de octubre de 2015, sobre el Sinaí, Egipto, matando a las 224 personas a bordo.
Putin acusó a ISIS de organizar el ataque terrorista, lo que le dio una justificación formal para iniciar una guerra a gran escala en Siria para arruinar la construcción de un gasoducto desde Qatar a Europa que prometía sacar a Gasprom del negocio. En marzo de 2020, un tribunal de apelaciones egipcio dictaminó que el accidente no fue un acto de terrorismo.


> Propuesto por primera vez por Qatar, el gasoducto de gas natural atravesaría Alepo y Turquía en Siria hasta Europa. Sin embargo, Assad frustró este sueño. [ 1 ]








La Fuerza Aérea Rusa redujo Alepo a escombros después de un bombardeo implacable.

Putin mató dos pájaros de un tiro: además de justificar una nueva guerra, desvió el tráfico turístico de Egipto, el destino de playa más popular de los turistas rusos en ese momento, a Crimea, “liberada” el año anterior.
La anexión de Crimea fue únicamente para mantener el puerto de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol después de la Maidam y el derrocamiento del presidente títere del Kremlin. Egipto permanecería cerrado a los aviones y vuelos chárter rusos durante los próximos años.
31 de octubre de 2015 Los apoderados de Putin plantan TNT en un avión ruso en Egipto.





Los ciudadanos rusos, en los juegos geopolíticos de Putin, juegan un papel cero a menos que sean sacrificados para alcanzar el objetivo. Mayo de 2022 tuvo el menor número de nacimientos desde 1945.
Rusia se está quedando sin gente, y ayer apareció y desapareció en el sitio web de Izvestia un largo discurso de Sergei Kiriyenko, un aspirante a zar al que se le encomendó que las provincias de Donetsk y Luhansk se unieran a la Patria:
“Toda Rusia restaurará el Donbass destruido por los nazis. Sí, costará varios billones de rublos. Pero este dinero será asignado por el pueblo ruso a costa de una disminución en el nivel de vida del pueblo ruso”.
¿Por qué Putin hizo la guerra en Donetsk desde 2014?


> Se cree que Yuzivska [en el óblast de Donetsk] contiene hasta cuatro billones de metros cúbicos de gas de esquisto, según el gobierno ucraniano. Para aprovechar esto, el gigante de la energía Shell firmó un acuerdo de producción compartida en enero de 2013, abriendo el camino para una inversión potencial de $ 10 mil millones en el campo. En un escenario optimista antes del conflicto armado, se suponía que Yuzivska solo produciría hasta 20 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas anualmente (bcm/a) para 2030, lo que equivale a la producción total de gas de Ucrania en 2011. No es difícil ver por qué esto sería así. un escenario bastante aterrador para Moscú. Una Ucrania energéticamente independiente, y mucho menos si decide exportar su gas a Europa, significaría enormes pérdidas para Gazprom. [ 2 ]



El bloqueo de Estados Unidos y la UE de las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia ha asestado un duro golpe al aliado de Putin, mucho mayor que hundir el crucero Moskva o perder mil tanques en Ucrania. Esto se puede ver en los comentarios histéricos que los trolls rusos publican en los sitios web políticos anglosajones.





En el próximo Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, Putin entretendrá a representantes de la organización terrorista talibán. Putin ya les pagó 3.000 millones de dólares para que no invadan Tayikistán, pero pidieron 2.000 millones más y sentarse en el foro económico.
El otro grupo interesante de invitados son los egipcios. Los que participaron en el encubrimiento del ataque terrorista sobre el Sinaí.
Al final de su mandato, en su búsqueda del poder a través del gas natural y el petróleo, Vladimir Putin, un terrorista verificado, se rodeó de terroristas internacionales. Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.




notas al pie
[ 1 ] https://www.files.ethz.ch/isn/192741/367_Lin.pdf
[ 2 ] La victoria silenciosa de Rusia sobre el gas de esquisto en Ucrania










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## ghawar (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (14 Jun 2022)

Fuerzas especiales Ucras y "voluntarios" usanos de misión en Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

La posición defensiva en severodonets es muy buena, ucrania esta en una posicion muy ventajosa controlando la colina de lichianks. Es una zona clave para causar daño al orco. El rio además solo tiene 40 metros de ancho en zonas; menos que una piscina olimpica, con botes se vadea facil. No necesitas mas para guerra urbana, lo pesado está en lichiansk. Es mucho mas ventajoso que mariupol.




ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## ghawar (14 Jun 2022)

> La posición defensiva en severodonets es muy buena, ucrania esta en una posicion muy ventajosa controlando la colina de lichianks. Es una zona clave para causar daño al orco. El rio además solo tiene 40 metros de ancho en zonas; menos que una piscina olimpica, con botes se vadea facil.



No me cabe duda de que aguantaran lo que tenga que aguantar. A ver si con la artillería les hacen un buen roto.


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Jun 2022)

Yankees voluntarios en la zona de Severodonets.


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Jun 2022)

En Kherson, a los ruskis les estan dando tanto en el frente como en retaguardia. Les han tenido que filtrar varios grupos de OPSpec. Es casi diario el goteo de soldados muertos que tienen en zonas ocupadas.


----------



## pepetemete (14 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En Kherson, a los ruskis les estan dando tanto en el frente como en retaguardia. Les han tenido que filtrar varios grupos de OPSpec. Es casi diario el goteo de soldados muertos que tienen en zonas ocupadas.



JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ, Cuando acabe la guerra ya si eso te mando las fotos 
Todo el mundo de acuerdo que el ejército ucraniano está acabado pero vosotros aquí contando la del Alcoyano


----------



## paconan (14 Jun 2022)

Los rusos estan luchando contra la mara salvatrucha, esta es nueva, que van a desnazificar el salvador?

El cantante pop ruso Oleg Gazmanov parece creer que #Russia está en guerra en #Ukraine con las pandillas de El Salvador.


Un verdadero patriota, Oleg Gazmanov, reunió un destacamento de rusos y atacó El Salvador, pero ¿qué hizo para "desnazificar" América Latina? Oleg Gazmanov retuiteó un tuit sobre "contra quién están luchando los rusos en este momento". La foto muestra a presos pandilleros de El Salvador en una prisión sudamericana hace dos años.


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ, Cuando acabe la guerra ya si eso te mando las fotos
> Todo el mundo de acuerdo que el ejército ucraniano está acabado pero vosotros aquí contando la del Alcoyano



Si te parece, las pone ahora para dar pistas a los malos. No te preocupes bocachanclas, todo a su debido tiempo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ, Cuando acabe la guerra ya si eso te mando las fotos
> Todo el mundo de acuerdo que el ejército ucraniano está acabado pero vosotros aquí contando la del Alcoyano



Y por supuesto van a publicar las cosas para los hackers rusos los triangulen no?....


----------



## pep007 (14 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Estos ukras estan reproduciendo cartagena de indias...y san felipe de barajas...


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Jun 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Estos ukras estan reproduciendo cartagena de indias...y san felipe de barajas...



La estrategia es clara, ganar tiempo. Lo que aun no sabemos es para qué.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La estrategia es clara, ganar tiempo. Lo que aun no sabemos es para qué.



tampoco es que los rusos anden sobrados de soldados detanques


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (14 Jun 2022)

Los rusos están usando a los DNR LNR como carne de cañón, a la espera de esos 40 BTGs, pero Rusia no los cuenta como bajas, ni a Wagner, están en su bando pero no son sus tropas. Más contexto en la presentación de PERUN, en el próximo episodio las deficiencias de Ucrania (spoiler están al revés, tienen mucho soldado y poco tanque).


----------



## paconan (14 Jun 2022)

Mas casualidades
Potente incendio en una fábrica de pinturas y barnices en Odintsovo, región de Moscú.


----------



## ghawar (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (14 Jun 2022)

De nuevo el glorioso ejercito ruso demuestra lo que mejor sabe hacer:


----------



## Alpharius (14 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ, Cuando acabe la guerra ya si eso te mando las fotos
> Todo el mundo de acuerdo que el ejército ucraniano está acabado pero vosotros aquí contando la del Alcoyano



Creo que no hace falta ser muy inteligente para comprender que publicar en internet fotos de partisanos que operan en territorios ocupados por los rusos puede llegar a ser bastante perjudicial. Pero ya se está viendo en esta guerra que prorruso e inteligencia son dos cosas que no parecen ir de la mano.


----------



## uberales (14 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> polonia los largo por la via rapida pese a la oposicion de casi toda la europa acomplejada
> 
> parece que cuando se quiere se puede
> 
> ...



Pues sí


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Jun 2022)

Ucros matando a ucros, menudo panorama:






Tropas anti-retroceso ucras disparan y matan a 32 soldados ucros que estaban rindiéndose a los rusos


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó este martes que en las últimas semanas han aumentado los incidentes en los que nacionalistas ucranianos disparan por la espalda a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se disponen a rendirse. Así, después de que las tropas rusas llevaran a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

Lo mas importante que no cerquen el propio lichiansk, entonces la situacion se complicaria. Ahora mismo severo es una zona de tiro al orco con su artilleria siendo tambien atacada, muy buena posicion.



ghawar dijo:


> No me cabe duda de que aguantaran lo que tenga que aguantar. A ver si con la artillería les hacen un buen roto.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> De nuevo el glorioso ejercito ruso demuestra lo que mejor sabe hacer:



Qué mal pensado, están "liberando" todos esas cosas, que lo que pasa es que están muy nazificadas y anglosionizadas.
Y al que le parezca raro, es que es un otánico y lleva tacones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

no hay follacabras bailando? debe ser combate real



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Yankees voluntarios en la zona de Severodonets.


----------



## Casino (14 Jun 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ucros matando a ucros, menudo panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noticia del ministerio de defensa orco. Son Vds. muy tiernos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cuscarejo (14 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ, Cuando acabe la guerra ya si eso te mando las fotos
> Todo el mundo de acuerdo que el ejército ucraniano está acabado pero vosotros aquí contando la del Alcoyano



¿No piensas lo que escribes? ¿quieres que den pistas sobre su ubicación, identidades o armamento?
Menudo gilipollas estás hecho.


----------



## Subprime (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La estrategia es clara, ganar tiempo. Lo que aun no sabemos es para qué.



Los dos piensan que pueden ganar por el elevado numero de bajas del contrario. Los Ukranianos esperan más armamento pesado para disparar a más distancia de la artillería rusas. Ahora el objetivo de los Ukranianos son los depósitos de munición, estos días hay una docena de grandes almacenes volados. Son relativamente fáciles de localizar, por el transito que tienen.

Sobre estos refuerzos rusos, entiendo que van a mandar equipos aprovechados y soldados de la reserva mas recultas. No van a movilizar lo poco bueno que los queda porque dejarían todo el país sin capacidad de respuesta.

Los frentes se estabilizan en los obstaculos naturales, prueba de que la capacidad de ofensiva tiene un elevado coste


----------



## pepetemete (14 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿No piensas lo que escribes? ¿quieres que den pistas sobre su ubicación, identidades o armamento?
> Menudo gilipollas estás hecho.



El insulto personal va de la mano de la impotencia.
Lo he dicho mil veces, no hace falta ser proruso, pero es que da gusto ver como joden a los NAZIS...porque Azov son NAZIS, militantes de Bandera, que son los que mandan en Ucrania junto al monigote Zelenski. 

Ahora está bien apoyar a los NAZIS, y en este hilo, todos los que apoyáis a Ucrania, apoyáis a los NAZIS, pero al parecer , cuando quienes están enfrente son los rusos, los NAZIS se vuelven buenos.

Como van los "evacuados" del batallón Azov de Mariupol? seguro que ya están reconquistando el territorio perdido   
Pero con dos pelotas, en los medios, en todas partes les llamaron "EVACUADOS", y así con todo el relato de esta guerra, incluido este hilo, que cuenta la historia de unos NAZIS BUENOS que luchan contra los RUSOS MALOS para salvar a Europa del comunismo 

En serio, no se puede ser más patético...


----------



## paconan (14 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos desatados en su paranoia, en su mundo y ahora como profetas del apocalipsis

"Expertos" en la televisión rusa, que olvidaron tomar sus pastillas, siguen imaginando que viven en el "Poderoso Imperio Ruso" tratando de asustar a Occidente con un ataque nuclear. Su principal argumento para convertir el mundo en polvo nuclear es "¿Quién necesita un mundo sin Rusia en él?"


----------



## keylargof (14 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> De nuevo el glorioso ejercito ruso demuestra lo que mejor sabe hacer:



Los ucranianos deberían dejar bombas lapa repartidas por la tienda para chamuscar a los orcos cuando vayan de pillaje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta ser muy inteligente para comprender que publicar en internet fotos de partisanos que operan en territorios ocupados por los rusos puede llegar a ser bastante perjudicial. Pero ya se está viendo en esta guerra que prorruso e inteligencia son dos cosas que no parecen ir de la mano.



Bueno la insurgencia iraki perdió a decenas de miles por ir públicando videos


----------



## machinaexdeus (14 Jun 2022)

Vladimiro "desnazificando" al teniente coronel del GRU y cofundador del Grupo Wagner, Dmitry Valerievich Utkin.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Para cuándo en España?
Quién se opone a ello en España?


----------



## favelados (14 Jun 2022)

Por que Nova Kharkova es más importante que Jerson?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

Lo que ha demostrado el kremlin es que utiliza la inmigración masiva de follacabras para desestabilizar Europa. Es gracioso ver a los putinejos quejarse de los males de occidente cuando su principal instigador geopolico es el kremlin.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Para cuándo en España?
> Quién se opone a ello en España?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (14 Jun 2022)

El cerdo ruso o pro-ruso usurpador que se hace llamar alcalde de Jerson ha salido chamuscadete de un ataque con coche bomba, en su coche. Está bien jodido parece


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales Ucras y "voluntarios" usanos de misión en Ucrania.



Tengo la sensacion de que los usanos estan tan metidos en los frentes como incluso juguetes que les estan dando a los ucras y nosotros desconocemos


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jun 2022)

El comando ucraniano es extremadamente inteligente. La línea del frente sur atacó a través de Inhulets, lo que significa que los rusos entraron en pánico y sacaron fuerzas de las cercanías de la ciudad de Kherson. Luego atacan al noroeste de Kherson y los toman por sorpresa. Jugado como un libro


----------



## Nuzzo (14 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Por que Nova Kharkova es más importante que Jerson?



Porque en Nova Kakhovka se ubica el puente en el centro de las fuerzas rusas en la region - Jerson al Sur, Kryvyi Rih - Norte.

Ademas alla esta la presa que abastece a Crimea...


----------



## Casino (14 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que ha demostrado el kremlin es que utiliza la inmigración masiva de follacabras para desestabilizar Europa. Es gracioso ver a los putinejos quejarse de los males de occidente cuando su principal instigador geopolico es el kremlin.



bueno, pero no le dé Vd. más importancia de la que tiene, otro de los instigadores, el de los que menos dinero puede ofrecer a los que quieren destruirnos desde dentro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Porque en Nova Kakhovka se ubica el puente en el centro de las fuerzas rusas en la region - Jerson al Sur, Kryvyi Rih - Norte.
> 
> Ademas alla esta la presa que abastece a Crimea...



Y la central nuclear más grande de Europa?


----------



## Nuzzo (14 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y la central nuclear más grande de Europa?



Está al otro lado del rio Dniepr al Norte de Nova Kakhovka, muy cerca de Zaporizhzhia(la ciuidad se llama Enerhodar - doy energia...que ingenuo)....si yo fuera Zelensky metería algunos pepinazos alla.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jun 2022)

Llevo un rato en el hilo ¿Que tal va la ofensiva ucraniana por Novosibirsk?


----------



## Cuscarejo (14 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El insulto personal va de la mano de la impotencia.
> Lo he dicho mil veces, no hace falta ser proruso, pero es que da gusto ver como joden a los NAZIS...porque Azov son NAZIS, militantes de Bandera, que son los que mandan en Ucrania junto al monigote Zelenski.
> 
> Ahora está bien apoyar a los NAZIS, y en este hilo, todos los que apoyáis a Ucrania, apoyáis a los NAZIS, pero al parecer , cuando quienes están enfrente son los rusos, los NAZIS se vuelven buenos.
> ...



Que Ucrania me da igual, mientras maten rusos, apoyaré a quien sea, por mentirosos, genocidas, robatostadoras y bocachanclas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

Estan detras de la oleada de refugiados sirios que se comio la merkel, es la misma ruta que freno en seco polonia.
Ya sabemos como tienen toda una maquinaria de desestabilizacion interna asi que no te extrañe que esten detras tambien de los cayucos que partieron de libia ect. 



Casino dijo:


> bueno, pero no le dé Vd. más importancia de la que tiene, otro de los instigadores, el de los que menos dinero puede ofrecer a los que quieren destruirnos desde dentro


----------



## Subprime (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El cerdo ruso o pro-ruso usurpador que se hace llamar alcalde de Jerson ha salido chamuscadete de un ataque con coche bomba, en su coche. Está bien jodido parece



Parece que no, pero hay civiles organizados en guerrillas que está haciendo bien su trabajo con los invasores.
Un simple apretón y al bajarte los pantalones te juegas la vida.


----------



## Casino (14 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estan detras de la oleada de refugiados sirios que se comio la merkel, es la misma ruta que freno en seco polonia.
> Ya sabemos como tienen toda una maquinaria de desestabilizacion interna asi que no te extrañe que esten detras tambien de los cayucos que partieron de libia ect.




Sí, puede ser, pero detrás de Soros no están. Nos la meten los aliades también


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (14 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Que Ucrania me da igual, mientras maten rusos, apoyaré a quien sea, por mentirosos, genocidas, robatostadoras y bocachanclas.



Ah, vale, acabáramos...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (14 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> ¿No piensas lo que escribes? ¿quieres que den pistas sobre su ubicación, identidades o armamento?
> Menudo gilipollas estás hecho.



Así pillaron a un reportero proruso, saca las imágenes el mismo día que disparan la artillería y al día siguiente seguían en el mismo lugar cuando llegó el fuego de contrabateria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (15 Jun 2022)

Mas sobre la logística rusa









The 19th-Century Technology Driving Russia’s Latest Gains in Ukraine: Railroads


After struggling to supply troops early in the war, Moscow has returned to Soviet-era shipping methods. That could limit its reach going forward.




www.wsj.com


----------



## duncan (15 Jun 2022)

Sobre los harpoon ucranianos;









¿Pueden los nuevos misiles Harpoon de Ucrania romper el bloqueo de Rusia? – Galaxia Militar


Las fuerzas ucranianas están desplegando misiles antibuque Harpoon, de diseño estadounidense, cerca de la costa del Mar Negro, en un esfuerzo por empujar a los barcos rusos hacia el mar y alejarlos de los puertos vitales de Ucrania.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## neutral295 (15 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Sobre los harpoon ucranianos;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el material de la OTAN de EEUU es una mierda, solo llevan a la muerte a los ucranianos pacifistas entre 18 y 60 años que el asesino de Zelensky les obliga a coger las armas.


----------



## Casino (15 Jun 2022)

Ya se han dejado la puerta del corral abierta otra vez.


----------



## ghawar (15 Jun 2022)

Up!


----------



## ghawar (15 Jun 2022)

> *Operational information as of the morning of June 15,2022.*
> 
> 
> In the Volyn and Polissya areas, up to seven battalions of the Belarusian Armed Forces focused on conducting reconnaissance and equipped positions. The threat of missiles and air strikes from the territory of this country remains.
> ...











Operational information as of the morning of June 15,2022.


In the Volyn and Polissya areas, up to seven battalions of the Belarusian Armed Forces focused on conducting reconnaissance and equipped positions. Th




tpyxa.net


----------



## Casino (15 Jun 2022)

Mi cuñado el de Virginia me ha dicho que esta semana que entra vamos a ver muchas concentraciones de obuses orcos destruidas. 
A veces el cabrón acierta.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ghawar (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Jun 2022)

Están guardando los Switchblade para algo o es que los algunas unidades de Ucrania simplemente no pueden o quieren usarlos? Parecen sistemas mejores sobre el papel que un dron de aliexpress con una granada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Todo el material de la OTAN de EEUU es una mierda, solo llevan a la muerte a los ucranianos pacifistas entre 18 y 60 años que el asesino de Zelensky les obliga a coger las armas.



Si tu eres de los que en caso de robo por parte de un Mena moro te dejarías violar


----------



## ghawar (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tu eres de los que en caso de robo por parte de un Mena moro te dejarías violar



en un principio son modelos experimentales, y tampoco eran muy efectivos contra carros al menos el modelo 100


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jun 2022)

Dedicado al mequetrefe.

Los ucras le han zumbado a uno de los depositos de combustible y munición de los rusos en el oblast de Kherson. El depósito estaba lejos del alcance de artilería así que sólo hay dos opciones. O ataque aereo, con helicopteros o con drones, o actividad partisana. Me inclino por lo segundo.



Y en Mariupol se empieza a detectar tambien actividad de insurgencia. Eso o las cosas se queman solas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

A tiro de artillería móvil están...si son como 30 km..


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Jun 2022)

Os traigo el informe calentito de hoy, para el que le interese:





__





15-Junio. Caen 300 ucros más, 1 avion Su-25, 10 tanques, 6 drones y 313 posiciones. Se golpea en las zonas de armas suministrados por "occidente".


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han destruido en la República Popular de Donetsk y la provincia de Dnepropetrovsk "un gran número de armas y equipos militares", suministrados por EE.UU. y los países europeos a las unidades ucranianas desplegadas en Donbass, según anunció este miércoles el portavoz...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

#Greece enviará #Ukraine alrededor de 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-1.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Os traigo el informe calentito de hoy, para el que le interese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltan dos estrellas de la muerte


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

Bloomberg: Rusia puede estar a pocos meses de ralentizar las operaciones para un reagrupamiento importante. Después de agotar gran parte de su capacidad militar, Rusia está buscando mano de obra y armas, incluidos viejos tanques del Lejano Oriente, informa Bloomberg, citando a altos funcionarios europeos anónimos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jun 2022)

Para que veais el nivel de desinformación que hay en el subforo WW 3.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)

el orco al parecer tiene varios puntos de ataque en el donbass que no ejecuta simultaneamente; se ejecutan cuando han acumulado stock de material y carne de cañón. Es posible que igual que paso con popasna acudamos a una nueva ofensiva en el norte, ya se vera. De momento lichianks esta bastante comoda permitiendo que severo sea una trampa para la horda. Lo de severo es una conjuncion astral porque tambien es el ultimo reducto de lugansk y entonces la horda esta impelida a enviar a los lemings al acantilado para cantar victoria parcial. Pero claro es basicamente un ruedo para tiro desde lichiansk. Puede ser un clasicoe ejmplo de contumacia en el generalato de la horda a costa de muertes a mansalva.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para que veais el nivel de desinformación que hay en el subforo WW 3.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)

CHATARRA


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> CHATARRA



Más bien no hay dinero.


----------



## EGO (15 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para que veais el nivel de desinformación que hay en el subforo WW 3.



Estoy seguro que el golpe definitivo a la moral de los orcos va a ser la caida de Jerson y su retirada para defender lo que quede del corredor Crimea-Dombass.

Es en Jerson donde hay que machacar a la horda para que entren en panico y vean peligrar hasta Crimea.


----------



## Subprime (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para que veais el nivel de desinformación que hay en el subforo WW 3.



Los follaputis abren 10 hilos de mierda al día como poco, en muchos la fuente de la información es RT


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2022)

Rusia solo paga un alquiler por estar de vacaciones en ucrania, un alquiler muy caro



Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## Subprime (15 Jun 2022)

Mas cigarros explosivos


----------



## paconan (15 Jun 2022)

Han puesto las fabricas en venta

IKEA ha decidido abandonar Rusia por completo IKEA está cerrando cuatro fábricas en #Russia en las regiones de Moscú, Leningrado y Kirov y en Novgorod. "El negocio minorista permanece en pausa", dijo el servicio de prensa de la compañía. IKEA ahora no ve forma de reanudar las ventas en un futuro próximo.




Siguen ganando con las exportaciones de petróleo
*Guerra de Ucrania: Rusia gana 20.000 millones de dólares por ingresos petroleros en mayo*

La Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE) dijo que los ingresos por exportaciones de petróleo del Kremlin aumentaron a alrededor de $ 20 mil millones el mes pasado, un aumento del 11% con respecto al mes anterior, a pesar de enviar volúmenes más bajos.

Su último informe mensual , publicado el miércoles, dijo que esto hace que los ingresos totales de Moscú por el envío de petróleo y productos crudos vuelvan aproximadamente a los niveles anteriores a la invasión de Ucrania.








Ukraine war: Russia earns $20bn from oil revenue in May


The IEA said Moscow's total revenue for shipping oil and crude products is roughly back to levels before the invasion of Ukraine.




uk.finance.yahoo.com









según @FourKites
una plataforma de seguimiento de logística y cadena de suministro, las importaciones en Rusia se redujeron en un 89 % a partir del 24 de mayo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si.en hacer tik toks



Hay muchos vídeos de chechenos combatiendo entre carcajadas, con las balas silbándoles por encima de sus cabezas.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Esta guerra sirve, entre otras cosas, para que muchos paises tomen notas sobre la efectividad de cierto tipo de armamento.
> 
> Los Caesar franceses parece que estan dando muy buena impresión.



Los Caesar franceses no tienen nada que no tenga la artillería rusa. Además, les han entregado sólo doce. Con eso no van a ninguna parte.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Los chechenos están siendo hasta la vergüenza del TikTok, no valen ni para posar.



Pues los miles de azovitas que se rindieron no pudieron con ellos,


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cuscarejo (15 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pues los miles de azovitas que se rindieron no pudieron con ellos,
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Calla pasmao, lo del asedio de Azovstal se recordará como la gesta más heroica de la guerra.

Si al final cayeron fue porque había 10 rusos por cada defensor.


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bloomberg: Rusia puede estar a pocos meses de ralentizar las operaciones para un reagrupamiento importante. Después de agotar gran parte de su capacidad militar, Rusia está buscando mano de obra y armas, incluidos viejos tanques del Lejano Oriente, informa Bloomberg, citando a altos funcionarios europeos anónimos.



yo igual debo de estar un poco fuera de onda, pero me parece que esta "noticia" podría ser perfectamente de abril-mayo

les petaron el caca en kiev y a primeros de abril dijeron que se centraban en el este
se dijo que igual el 9 de mayo iban a declarar la victoria porque... bueno, nosabemosporqué ya que no hicieron gran cosa, salvo declarar que había tomado mariupol y aquello tardo bastante más

les han petado refinerias, en bolgorod y suelo ruso, hundido barcos (y no pequeños), están perdiendo pie en algunos frentes (y no solo en jarkov, por jeson andan tiritando también)
como mucho pueden decir que han tomado popasna últimamente, que debe de ser como tomelloso o almagro o algo así
hasta dijeron que habían tomado severodonets y no, tampoco

intentaron cruzar un río y les petaron 5btg por lo menos (50 tanques contaron)

es obvio, para quien se fije un poco, que no hay personal ni material suficiente para una ofensiva, que todo se reduce a un duelo de obuses y luego ya veremos en las calles qué pasa

harta suerte tienen de que los ucranianos andan igual de escasos en material y puede que en tropas, si no, dejarían las posiciones defensivas y estarían recuperando terreno (algo ya pasa en jerson, porque ahí los rusos ya no atacan, defienden)

el punto ese de culminación llegó hace un par de semanas (por lo menos), no está por venir en unos meses


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

Se espera que la Administración Biden anuncie hoy $ 1 mil millones adicionales en ayuda militar a Ucrania, informa 
@barbarastarrcnn. Se espera que el paquete incluya envíos de obuses adicionales, municiones y sistemas de defensa costera.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

Las guerrillas ucranianas en Mariupol inician sus operaciones contra los rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

*Estados Unidos urge a los aliados a "intensificar" la entrega de armas a Ucrania*
El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, urgió este miércoles a los países occidentales a mantener su *compromiso con Ucrania enviando las armas que este país reclama* con vehemencia para resistir la invasión rusa.

"Tenemos que intensificar nuestro compromiso común con la autodefensa de Ucrania y tenemos que poner mayor empeño aún para garantizar que Ucrania pueda defenderse a sí misma, a sus ciudadanos y a su territorio", afirmó Austin en una reunión en Bruselas de medio centenar de países que respaldan a Ucrania, informa Afp.


----------



## ghawar (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

*La batalla aérea en la guerra de Ucrania: Moscú intensifica la acción, Estados Unidos entrena a los pilotos de Kiev*

Una foto del sector de *Severodonetsk* muestra un *sistema antiaéreo S300*, utilizado para contrarrestar aviones a gran altura. Los ucranianos no tienen muchos, y enviarlo cerca del frente atestigua indirectamente la necesidad de protegerse de una amenaza creciente. Incluso las historias de los veteranos de la batalla confirman cómo *la fuerza aérea rusa ha intensificado su acción*. 

Cuando empezó la invasión tenía un papel limitado, perdió algunos cazas, pero ahora habría aumentado sus salidas concentrándose en el *Donbás*: en los últimos días, el Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia *se ha adjudicado ataques a estructuras, depósitos y vehículos militares, y ha difundido también un vídeo del *Sukhoi marcado con la "Z" de la guerra de Putin* mientras realizaba misiones de vuelo a baja altura.

El aumento está vinculado a la protección garantizada, en parte, por el escudo desplegado por el Ejército: misiles de corto y largo alcance que deben contrarrestar cualquier incursión de la pequeña pero decidida Fuerza Aérea de Kiev.

Aunque* inferior en número y calidad de vehículos*, el arma aérea de los defensores ha hecho su contribución. Esto a pesar de los anuncios rusos de que había sido "aniquilado". Los *Sukhoi *y *Mig *ucranianos evitaron ser aniquilados, pero pagaron su precio. El 25 de febrero, un famoso piloto, el coronel *Oleksandr Oksanchenko*, conocido como *"Lobo Gris"*, fue golpeado: había dejado su traje de vuelo, pero lo volvió a vestir para proteger a la nación. Un símbolo que se ha convertido en el nombre de *un equipo especial estadounidense*, el Lobo Gris, creado en la *base de Ramstein en Alemania*.

Aquí, una patrulla de 15 soldados, incluidos pilotos, oficiales de armas y logística, *asiste de forma remota a la aviación de Ucrania*. Recopilan datos, asesoran, actúan como intermediarios gracias a la presencia de un oficial de enlace para encontrar soluciones rápidas. Según han explicado a la web _Coffee or Die_, hay aún algunos baches por superar: las tripulaciones tienen menos autonomía que sus colegas estadounidenses, el equipo no es compatible con el avión suministrado, no se puede compartir todo por motivos de seguridad. El pragmatismo, sin embargo, ayuda.

Los "cazadores" ucranianos muestran coraje y competencia. La defensa probablemente ha dispersado los vehículos en aeropuertos menores para salvarlos de los ataques con misiles de los invasores: *los aviones de Putin se aventuran justo al oeste*. Quién sabe si usan alguna carretera como pista de aterrizaje, con los jets camuflados en un almacén agrícola y un núcleo de apoyo limitado a lo necesario, una técnica desarrollada durante décadas en los países occidentales.

Luego se apoyan en *misiones a baja altura* para tratar de contener los riesgos y quizás seguir las coordenadas correctas de los objetivos gracias al reconocimiento de drones y la inteligencia estadounidense. Las operaciones siempre requieren una estrecha integración, también para evitar el fuego amigo.

Se necesitaría un arsenal sustancial. El presidente Zelenski, en su incesante petición, instó repetidamente a Washington a que le suministrara *cazas Mig-29 de origen polaco*, pero el plan fracasó por el no de la Casa Blanca para no aumentar las tensiones con el Kremlin. *Kiev tuvo que conformarse con repuestos* -esta es la versión oficial- y algunos Sukhoi llegaron desmontados desde Bulgaria.

El Pentágono equilibró su negativa con la ayuda externa, comprometiendo al equipo Lobo Gris y sin obstaculizar las iniciativas "privadas". Uno de los pilotos estadounidenses, *Drew Armey*, y su esposa ucraniana, *Anastasia*, lanzaron una recaudación de fondos para comprar materiales de apoyo, desde pequeños transmisores hasta kits de rescate.









La batalla aérea en la guerra de Ucrania: Moscú intensifica la acción, Estados Unidos entrena a los pilotos de Kiev


Una foto del sector de Severodonetsk muestra un sistema antiaéreo S300, utilizado para contrarrestar aviones a gran altura. Los ucranianos no tienen muchos, y enviarlo cerca del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

*Así estrangula Occidente la economía de Putin*
*Puede que en el país estén entrando divisas, pero usarlas para comprar cosas en el exterior se ha complicado*

El fracaso militar ruso en Ucrania ha contradicho casi todas las predicciones. Primero llegó la humillante derrota a las puertas de Kiev. Luego vino la increíble guerra relámpago agonizante cuando la intentona de cercar a las fuerzas ucranias en el este, un terreno supuestamente más favorable, se ha convertido en una guerra de desgaste a cámara lenta.

Lo importante de este segundo revés ruso es que actúa recíprocamente con otra gran sorpresa: la extraordinaria —y, en algunos sentidos, desconcertante— eficacia, al menos de momento, de las sanciones económicas occidentales contra el régimen de Putin, sanciones que están funcionando de una manera inesperada. Tan pronto como empezó la guerra, se habló mucho de ejercer presión económica sobre el país invasor. La mayoría de los debates se centraron en las formas de cortar las exportaciones rusas, especialmente las ventas de petróleo y gas natural. Sin embargo, por desgracia, los movimientos significativos en ese frente han sido vergonzosamente escasos. El Gobierno de Biden ha prohibido las importaciones de petróleo ruso, pero esto tendrá poco efecto si otros países no siguen su ejemplo. Y Europa en particular todavía no ha dictado un embargo sobre el crudo ruso, por no hablar de emprender acciones decisivas para desengancharse de la dependencia del gas de Rusia.

En consecuencia, las exportaciones rusas se han mantenido, y el país parece ir camino de un superávit comercial récord. Así las cosas, ¿está ganando Putin la guerra económica? No, la está perdiendo. Este superávit creciente es un signo de debilidad, no de fortaleza, ya que refleja principalmente una caída de las importaciones del país, algo que incluso los analistas que cuentan con el favor del Estado aseguran que está lastrando su economía. En efecto, Rusia está ganando mucho dinero con la venta de petróleo y gas, pero le está resultando difícil utilizarlo para comprar lo que necesita, lo cual incluye, por lo visto, componentes fundamentales utilizados en la fabricación de tanques y otros equipos militares.

¿Por qué tiene Rusia, aparentemente, tantos problemas para comprar mercancías? Parte de la respuesta es que muchas de las democracias del mundo han prohibido que se le vendan toda una serie de artículos: armas, por supuesto, pero también componentes industriales que puedan, directa o indirectamente, servir para producirlas. No obstante, esto no puede ser todo, porque, al parecer, Rusia se ha quedado sin acceso a importaciones incluso de países que no han impuesto sanciones. Matt Klein, del blog _The Overshoot_, calcula que en marzo las exportaciones de las democracias aliadas con Rusia se habían reducido un 53% con respecto a sus niveles normales (y los primeros indicios apuntan a que en abril cayeron aún más). Pero es que las exportaciones de los países neutrales o prorrusos, entre ellos China, habían descendido casi lo mismo: un 45%.

En parte, esto podría reflejar, como indica Klein, el temor, también por parte de los países no aliados, a “estar en el lado malo de las sanciones”. Imagínese que es usted el consejero delegado de una empresa china que depende de los componentes producidos en Corea del Sur, Japón o Estados Unidos. Si cerrara ventas con Rusia que pudieran considerarse una ayuda a la guerra de Putin, ¿no le preocuparía que le impusieran sanciones también a usted?

Las penalizaciones al sistema financiero ruso, como la congelación de las reservas del banco central y la exclusión de algunos de los principales bancos privados de los sistemas de pago internacionales, también podrían estar complicando las importaciones. Puede que en Rusia estén entrando divisas fuertes, pero utilizarlas para comprar artículos en el exterior se ha vuelto difícil. No se pueden hacer negocios modernos con maletas llenas de billetes de 100 dólares.


Ahora bien, es posible que, con el tiempo, Rusia encuentre soluciones alternativas que eviten las sanciones occidentales. Pero tiempo es algo que no parece que Putin tenga. Como he dicho, todo apunta a que la guerra en Ucrania se ha convertido en una guerra de desgaste, y no parece probable que Putin vaya a ganarla. Rusia ha sufrido enormes pérdidas de equipo que no podrá reemplazar en breve, mientras que Ucrania está recibiendo gran cantidad de material de Occidente. No sería de extrañar que este conflicto terminara, y no a favor de Putin, antes de que Rusia encuentre la manera de sortear las sanciones occidentales.

Una observación final: el efecto de las sanciones contra Rusia ofrece una demostración gráfica, aunque terrible, de algo sobre lo que los economistas intentan llamar la atención a menudo, aunque rara vez logren hacer que se entienda: las importaciones, y no las exportaciones, son el elemento crucial del comercio internacional.

Es decir, los beneficios del comercio no deberían medirse en función de los puestos de trabajo que crea y de los ingresos que genera para las empresas exportadoras, cuyos trabajadores, al fin y al cabo, podrían dedicarse a otra cosa. Los beneficios del comercio se derivan más bien de los bienes y servicios útiles que otros países proporcionan a los ciudadanos del país receptor. Y registrar un superávit comercial no es una “ganancia”; si acaso, significa que le estás dando al mundo más de lo que recibes, obteniendo solo pagarés a cambio.

Sí, ya sé que, en la práctica, estas afirmaciones tienen salvedades. A veces, los superávits comerciales pueden ayudar a impulsar una economía débil, y si bien las importaciones enriquecen a un país, pueden desplazar y empobrecer a algunos trabajadores. Pero lo que pasa en Rusia ilustra la verdad esencial de estas observaciones. El superávit comercial ruso es un signo de debilidad, no de fortaleza; las exportaciones del país (por desgracia) se mantienen bien a pesar de su condición de Estado paria, pero su economía está quedando paralizada a causa del bloqueo de las importaciones.

Y eso, a su vez, significa que Putin está perdiendo tanto la guerra económica como la militar.

_*Paul Krugman *es premio Nobel de Economía. © The New York Times, 2022. Traducción de News Clips.









Así estrangula Occidente la economía de Putin


Puede que en el país estén entrando divisas, pero usarlas para comprar cosas en el exterior se ha complicado




elpais.com




_


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

El foro económico de San Petersburgo fue la respuesta de Rusia a Davos, donde los directores ejecutivos y jefes de estado occidentales se alinearon para besar el anillo de Putin. Ahora, incluso los socios comerciales más leales de Rusia se lo están saltando. Los invitados extranjeros de más alto perfil este año son de los talibanes


----------



## Ungaunga (15 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El foro económico de San Petersburgo fue la respuesta de Rusia a Davos, donde los directores ejecutivos y jefes de estado occidentales se alinearon para besar el anillo de Putin. Ahora, incluso los socios comerciales más leales de Rusia se lo están saltando. Los invitados extranjeros de más alto perfil este año son de los talibanes



Están ultimando un acuerdo import-export de cabras.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

La 95.a Brigada de Asalto Separada del DShV destruyó un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ruso MT-LB.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

313 mil ucranianos han descargado el Chatbot «еБорог» que significa "eEnemy". Los ciudadanos informan de los movimientos de tropas, equipos y ataques de los invasores fascistas rusos al ejército ucraniano. La Resistencia Nacional en Ucrania es invencible.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Han puesto las fabricas en venta
> 
> IKEA ha decidido abandonar Rusia por completo IKEA está cerrando cuatro fábricas en #Russia en las regiones de Moscú, Leningrado y Kirov y en Novgorod. "El negocio minorista permanece en pausa", dijo el servicio de prensa de la compañía. IKEA ahora no ve forma de reanudar las ventas en un futuro próximo.
> 
> ...



Eso no da para reponer las pérdidas y todas las paguitas a moros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> 313 mil ucranianos han descargado el Chatbot «еБорог» que significa "eEnemy". Los ciudadanos informan de los movimientos de tropas, equipos y ataques de los invasores fascistas rusos al ejército ucraniano. La Resistencia Nacional en Ucrania es invencible.



Un poco peligroso hacer eso en tiempos de bots rusos de rt


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un poco peligroso hacer eso en tiempos de bots rusos de rt



Eso tb he pensado yo, supongo que no permitiran que cualquiera envie informacion, habra algun tipo de control


----------



## jurbu (15 Jun 2022)

Necesitas un javelin... no hay problema todo se puede conseguir en la red.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jun 2022)

Algunos orcos aún creen que los sacan de paseo.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Dedicado al mequetrefe.
> 
> Los ucras le han zumbado a uno de los depositos de combustible y munición de los rusos en el oblast de Kherson. El depósito estaba lejos del alcance de artilería así que sólo hay dos opciones. O ataque aereo, con helicopteros o con drones, o actividad partisana. *Me inclino por lo segundo*.
> 
> ...



Lo segundo, lo segundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Necesitas un javelin... no hay problema todo se puede conseguir en la red.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091265



Normal que lleve descuento...no tiene la pantalla de lanzamiento..muy fiable esa We


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

En la región de Kherson, los defensores ucranianos están contraatacando en cinco direcciones. Esto obliga a los rashistas a intentar defender todo el frente de batalla. También los deja adivinando dónde caerá la principal ofensiva ucraniana. A los rashists no les quedan reservas para desplegar en Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

“El primer lote de soldados ucranianos que se entrenan en MLRS ha terminado el entrenamiento. Los segundos están empezando”


----------



## jurbu (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Normal que lleve descuento...no tiene la pantalla de lanzamiento..muy fiable esa We



Fiable?.. Ya sabes es la “dark web”, pertenecen al armamento donado por occidente, no quiero pensar que se utilicen en la pista de aterrizaje de un aeropuerto europeo.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Fiable?.. Ya sabes es la “dark web”, pertenecen al armamento donado por occidente, no quiero pensar que se utilicen en la pista de aterrizaje de un aeropuerto europeo.



Pues de la misma manera que en el mercado negro se encuentran AK's y RPG's. A ver si te piensas que un Javelin lo puedes guardar en una funda de una guitarra


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: Ucrania tendrá sistemas HIMARS en la lucha contra Rusia "en unas pocas semanas": General Mark Milley 60 soldados ucranianos se graduaron hoy del entrenamiento HIMARS, dijo Milley.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: El secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, anuncia un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de EE. UU. por valor de mil millones de dólares para Ucrania que incluye

• 18 obuses
• 36.000 proyectiles de obús
• Munición HIMAR
• 2 sistemas de defensa costera Harpoon

Alemania también enviará 3 sistemas MLRS. Eslovacos a Mi-17


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Joe Biden anuncia que se construirán silos temporales en la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania para facilitar las exportaciones de granos


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

El puente de Kerch es el objetivo número uno para la destrucción, - Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Dmitry Marchenko.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Fiable?.. Ya sabes es la “dark web”, pertenecen al armamento donado por occidente, no quiero pensar que se utilicen en la pista de aterrizaje de un aeropuerto europeo.



mas falso que un billete de 6 euros


----------



## ELVR (15 Jun 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Necesitas un javelin... no hay problema todo se puede conseguir en la red.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091265











Dark web sites selling alleged Western weapons sent to Ukraine


Several weapon marketplaces on the dark web have listed military-grade firearms allegedly coming from Western countries that sent them to support the Ukrainian army in its fight against the Russian invaders.




www.bleepingcomputer.com













US officials push back on reports of dark web javelin missiles: 'Russian disinformation'


The U.S. has provided Ukraine with at least 5,500 Javelin missiles, with plans to provide an additional 1,000 missiles in the newest assistance package approved this week.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

Drone filmando una gran detonación de munición después de que lo que se dice que es un T-90 MBT ruso fue golpeado por la alabarda ucraniana FGM-148, se puede ver otro MBT (que también se dice que es un T-90) ardiendo, del trabajo reciente del 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia ha perdido entre el 20 y el 30 por ciento de su fuerza blindada desplegada en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra: general Mark Milley


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)

La primera foto de un sistema de aviones no tripulados estadounidense Quantix Recon en uso por el ejército ucraniano: más de cien de estos drones de reconocimiento VTOL fueron obsequiados a Ucrania por AeroVironment.


----------



## paconan (15 Jun 2022)

En Mariúpol los partisanos haciendo de las suyas, era de esperar

Un movimiento de resistencia ha comenzado a operar en Mariupol", dijo Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde. El 9 de junio, 2 tractores y 3 remolques de camiones grandes se incendiaron repentinamente en el estacionamiento del Ministerio de Emergencias de Rusia. El motivo es un incendio provocado. 
El 11 de junio, en la multitud detrás de la mujer humanitaria cerca del metro, una persona desconocida apuñaló por la espalda a un empleado del Ministerio de Emergencias de Rusia, pero no sobrevivió.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tu eres de los que en caso de robo por parte de un Mena moro te dejarías violar



Para eso estás tu, ves a Melilla y Ceuta que pronto invadirán por orden de EEUU. ¿es que no lo ves?  el negocio de EEUU es la venta de armas, las venden a la gente civil de su propio pais y les importa una mierda que asesinen niños en los colegios ¿es que no te enteras de las noticias? Como veo que no tienes memoria te pongo la noticia, no hace ni un mes. Sacame una noticia igual en Rusia En EEUU es más importante la ley del rifle que la vida de las personas, y ahora tu me quieres hacer entender que a EEUU le importa la vida de los españoles

Masacre en Texas: el testimonio de dos niños que ...


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Jun 2022)

los alemanes presentan el ultimo grito en MBT´s, el panther KF51, 55 toneladas, y cañon de 130 mm de anima lisa que lo perfora todo, los leopard2 ya son historia. que casualidad que este proyecto , que hace unos años decian que iba a estar listo para el 2025 como muy pronto, de repente esta listo cuando todos los paises fronterizos con rusia estan acojonados. Los de rheinmetall los van a vender como churros


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mas falso que un billete de 6 euros



Ni fakes de calidad saben hacer. Por lo menos que pongan la estación de lanzamiento y no un tubo contenedor del misil.


jurbu dijo:


> Necesitas un javelin... no hay problema todo se puede conseguir en la red.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091265



Eso es un tubo contenedor de misil que puede llevar misil dentro o puede ser un tubo vacio que uno se encontró en el campo.

Pero lo más importante es que sin estación lanzadora el tubo por mucho misil que tenga no sirve para nada.


----------



## duncan (15 Jun 2022)

Más fresco imposible:


----------



## favelados (15 Jun 2022)

A nuestro amigo José Andres le han reventado un tren lleno de comida para sus cocinas de campaña.

Los rusos siguen gastando misiles de los buenos en destruir trenes a cascoporro intentando frenar a la desesperada la llegada de las armas de Occidente..


----------



## ELVR (15 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> A nuestro amigo José Andres le han reventado un tren lleno de comida para sus cocinas de campaña.
> 
> Los rusos siguen gastando misiles de los buenos en destruir trenes a cascoporro intentando frenar a la desesperada la llegada de las armas de Occidente..



Nuestro revisaneumáticos favorito, siempre tan didáctico.

Para los que tengan algún problema con twitter, el inglés, o las dos cosas: el hilo traducido automáticamente:




No tengo las palabras para expresar cuán militarmente _tonto_ es el ataque con misiles de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa que se muestra en el tweet a continuación. Así que voy a dejar algunas fotos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para calibrar sus ojos a la tontería.

Logística Ferroviaria 
1/


>



Esta es una fotografía de evaluación de daños tomada el 8 de julio de 1944 después de un ataque aéreo estadounidense en los patios de clasificación franceses de Rouen-Sotteville.

La incursión fue parte de la "Campaña de Transporte" aliada para aislar la cabeza de playa de Normandía de las tropas nazis.

3/
web.archive.org /web/2018100410…

https://web.archive.org/web/20181004101708/http://warfarehistorynetwork.com/daily/wwii/bombardeo-a-nuestros-amigos-la-destruccion-de-rouen/
Los trabajadores alemanes y franceses de los patios de clasificación de Rouen-Sotteville tardaron unas horas en reparar los siete agujeros de bomba.

Visualmente, es fácil ver por qué. Hay muchas vías paralelas que todavía van de un extremo al otro del patio.

Puede cambiar entre
4/
...carriles fácilmente. En lugares que no puedes. Solo necesita parchear uno o dos agujeros de bombas usando rieles de una vía férrea en el patio que son menos vitales.

Entonces -Ta Da- el patio de maniobras está operativo al 98 % de su capacidad esperando rieles para llegar al último 2 %.

5/
Ahora regrese y mire ese tweet de vagones ucranianos ampliado.

¿Ves un cráter de bomba profundo sacando los rieles?

Yo no.

No significa que no hubo daños en los rieles y el lecho subyacentes, pero el daño fue mínimo en comparación con los cráteres de las bombas en esa foto de julio de 1944.

6/
Los rusos gastaron un misil de separación equivalente a varios millones de dólares para hacer estallar un vagón lleno de comida que costó menos que el misil que lo destruyó sin dañar efectivamente la capacidad del patio de clasificación del ferrocarril ucraniano.

7/
La Fuerza Aérea Rusa perdió más capacidad militar gastando ese misil de separación que el daño que infligió a la economía ucraniana.

Los Ferrocarriles Nacionales son - alerta de término de arte - "sistemas complejos en serie-paralelo con redundancia".

8/
Esto significa que tienes que bombardear todos los patios de maniobras de un sistema ferroviario nacional hacia Verdun con restos de trenes en los cráteres _simultáneamente_ y _repetidamente_ para estrellarlo.

Esto requiere muchas bombas tontas porque no hay suficientes bombas guiadas en el mundo

9/



...para lograrlo.

Rusia puede tener las bombas tontas para lograrlo, pero carece de la supremacía aérea necesaria para intentarlo.

La incapacidad de Rusia para suprimir los SAM de gran altitud ucranianos significa que carece de medios reales para hacer lo que los aliados hicieron con el ferrocarril alemán en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

10/Fin


----------



## El cogorzas (15 Jun 2022)

Hoy Yago ha estado especialmente duro con la doritada turkmongoloide. Da igual. Mientras haya un buen número de CMs graznando fuerte la mayoría de esos tontacos no se bajará de la burra.


----------



## Nicors (15 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Vergonzosa la contribución de España a los defensores de Europa.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

En la estación de tren de Kyiv, los ucranianos saludaron al soldado herido de la Guardia Nacional con aplausos y aplausos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

HIMARS y M270 harán un trabajo fantástico en Ucrania. No hay excusa para no enviar la versión de 300 km.


----------



## alas97 (16 Jun 2022)

según informan aquí.

El Potin está en coma.



En los comentarios te aclaran quien es Huylo


----------



## duncan (16 Jun 2022)

Ideas de por dónde andarán:


----------



## ELVR (16 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> según informan aquí.
> 
> El Potin está en coma.
> 
> ...




Soy PorHuylo... Necesito papel para mi... Culo!!


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

Ya llegaron los retrasados...


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)

Booomm!


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Jun 2022)

Sabotaje? falta de mantenimiento?

Russia El campo de gas más grande de arde en #Yamalo - #Nenets autónomo. Una tubería de 1400 mm reventó durante la noche en el tramo " #Gazprom dobycha Urengoy".


----------



## neutral295 (16 Jun 2022)

Ayer las tvs corruptas españolas diciendo que el capitalismo radical de EEUU y la UE tienen que subir los tipos de interés para controlar la inflación que está provocando Rusia  subiendo la gasolina cada día y la cesta de la compra. Estos gilipollas de la OTAN de EEUU se meten en una guerra que no pueden pagar Dicen que en Agosto la gasolina estará sobre los 3€/litro. No sé que van a hacer los politicos con tanto dinero que nos roban a través de la excusa de la "culpa la tiene Putin". Proyanquis españoles seguir apoyando la guerra, cuando la gasolina esté a 5€/litro empezará la hambruna en España. Si queremos comer tendremos que pedir comida a Putin porque en España la economía estará destruida.

Suben los tipos de interés: así afecta a tu bolsillo


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Jun 2022)

Macron, Draghi y Scholz en Kiev. Pues, nada, a ver qué cuentan:


----------



## Casino (16 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>




Dentro de pocas semanas la culpa de la guerra de Ucrania será de Ucrania, según el ministerio de asuntos exteriores orco.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Dentro de pocas semanas la culpa de la guerra de Ucrania será de Ucrania, según el ministerio de asuntos exteriores orco.



Según muchos, la culpa es de Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero por no dejarse invadir y desnazificar por las buenas. Recuerda que no son un enemigo razonable. ¡A quien se le ocurre resistirse!.


----------



## EGO (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Macron, Draghi y Scholz en Kiev. Pues, nada, a ver qué cuentan:



Esas ratas a sueldo de Moscu buscan boicotear los esfuerzos del pueblo ucraniano.

Que alguien le meta un pepinazo a ese tren.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Macron, Draghi y Scholz en Kiev. Pues, nada, a ver qué cuentan:



Tres funambulistas, hoy toca apoyar y hacer grandes promesas, mañana?

Aquí dicen que fuentes diplomáticas francesas apoyan la victoria total y recuperación de territorios, incluida Crimea. A ver si lo corrobora Micrón


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

De momento a los franceses ya les ha servido la invasión de Ucrania para algo


----------



## Pat (16 Jun 2022)

La Guerra en Ucrania ha sido un llamada de atención para los países Europeas; los países Europeas habían abandonado la artillería, los stocks de artillería en Europa estén muy bajos, y lo que hay es en bastante mala condición…. Lo que nos lleva a ver como esto afecta la guerra en Ucrania; Ucrania esta pidiendo unas 1000 howitzers y 300 MLRS (entre otros cosas) para poder hacer frente y quizás (muy dudoso) echar a los Rusos; simplemente no hay esta cantidad disponible en Europa o USA para dar a Ucrania:
lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos ¿Por qué Ucrania ha pedido algo que sabe que no hay?.....

No puedo ignorar el hecho que políticamente a Ucrania les será mucho más fácil aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia si pueden alegar que el Oeste les ha fallado y no les han apoyado en su lucha. Quizás estas imposibles solicitudes de armas estén destinados a alinear el camino para que los votantes Ucranios pueden aceptar entregas de territorio a Rusia …

Veo a Ucrania consiguiendo unas grandes ayudas del EU a cambio de aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia, lo que efectivamente va crear unas diferencias de calidad de vida entre la Ucrania libre y el Ucrania “Ocupado por Rusia” donde el Ucrania Ocupado tendrá suerte de tener una PIB de 1/3 de lo que tendrá Ucrania libre.





Mientras tanto, en Europa ya hay una programa armamentística en marcha; Rusia ha alertado a Europa del peligro que son y ahora Europa se esta armando de forma seria; lo que esta haciendo Polonia es impresionante, creando industria armamentística propia con alianzas con el USA y Corea del sud

Korea, Poland to make K2PL tanks based on 120mm K2 Black Panther



esto jode un poco los planes de Bruselas para obligar los países del Eu a comprar armamento “EU”.

Rusia ya no tendré mas opciones de ir gastando dinero en crear armamento , lo que acabare empujando le a la bancarrota , igualito que hice Reagan con el USSR. Esta vez, cuando Rusia implosionara, no va quedar mas que migas, hemos aprendido la lección.


----------



## Casino (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania ha sido un llamada de atención para los países Europeas; los países Europeas habían abandonado la artillería, los stocks de artillería en Europa estén muy bajos, y lo que hay es en bastante mala condición…. Lo que nos lleva a ver como esto afecta la guerra en Ucrania; Ucrania esta pidiendo unas 1000 howitzers y 300 MLRS (entre otros cosas) para poder hacer frente y quizás (muy dudoso) echar a los Rusos; simplemente no hay esta cantidad disponible en Europa o USA para dar a Ucrania:
> lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos ¿Por qué Ucrania ha pedido algo que sabe que no hay?.....
> 
> No puedo ignorar el hecho que políticamente a Ucrania les será mucho más fácil aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia si pueden alegar que el Oeste les ha fallado y no les han apoyado en su lucha. Quizás estas imposibles solicitudes de armas estén destinados a alinear el camino para que los votantes Ucranios pueden aceptar entregas de territorio a Rusia …
> ...




Por más que haya planes y versiones distintas de futuros mapas de Ucrania, su forma final va a depender de los propios ucranianos. Ahora se habla de materiales para vencer. 
Con la voluntad de luchar que tienen los ucranianos, cuando vean con claridad que toman ventaja en el campo de batalla, no pararán de luchar hasta recuperar todo el Donbass y toda Crimea.
Y el puente de Kertch volará.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania ha sido un llamada de atención para los países Europeas; los países Europeas habían abandonado la artillería, los stocks de artillería en Europa estén muy bajos, y lo que hay es en bastante mala condición…. Lo que nos lleva a ver como esto afecta la guerra en Ucrania; Ucrania esta pidiendo unas 1000 howitzers y 300 MLRS (entre otros cosas) para poder hacer frente y quizás (muy dudoso) echar a los Rusos; simplemente no hay esta cantidad disponible en Europa o USA para dar a Ucrania:
> lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos ¿Por qué Ucrania ha pedido algo que sabe que no hay?.....
> 
> No puedo ignorar el hecho que políticamente a Ucrania les será mucho más fácil aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia si pueden alegar que el Oeste les ha fallado y no les han apoyado en su lucha. Quizás estas imposibles solicitudes de armas estén destinados a alinear el camino para que los votantes Ucranios pueden aceptar entregas de territorio a Rusia …
> ...



Bueno es que la doctrina OTAN..ya hubiera barrido las columnas rusas con la superioridad aérea aplastante..
Claro para que gastar obuses si con un f18 y varias jdam ya hubieras barrido el frente..


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Ucrania esta pidiendo unas 1000 howitzers y 300 MLRS (entre otros cosas) para poder hacer frente y quizás (muy dudoso) echar a los Rusos; simplemente no hay esta cantidad disponible en Europa o USA para dar a Ucrania:
> lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos ¿Por qué Ucrania ha pedido algo que sabe que no hay?.....



En los países OTAN siguen habiendo fabricas de armamento y tal, aunque mañana les enviaran mil obuses los ucros tampoco podrían usarlos hasta que entrenen a la suficiente cantidad de tropas. Hace un mes estabamos hablando de que los primeros instructores estaban siendo entrenados.



Pat dijo:


> Veo a Ucrania consiguiendo unas grandes ayudas del EU a cambio de aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia, lo que efectivamente va crear unas diferencias de calidad de vida entre la Ucrania libre y el Ucrania “Ocupado por Rusia” donde el Ucrania Ocupado tendrá suerte de tener una PIB de 1/3 de lo que tendrá Ucrania libre.



Si la guerra se prolonga lo suficiente y la transferencia de armamento se completa gradualmente, yo veo a los rusos saliendo por piernas del Donbas, diciendo algo así como "si ya solo quedan ruinas, XAXAXA"


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia transfirió cuatro helicópteros Mi-17 y un helicóptero Mi-2, así como municiones para un lanzagranadas propulsado por cohetes "Grad" a Ucrania, así lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa, Yaroslav Nad'.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jun 2022)

_Lecciones de la guerra de Ucrania para los ejércitos españoles.
1. Librarse de la influencia podemita y prorusa, sobre todo en suboficiales y algun alto mando derrotista - amariconado.
2. Una armada sobredimensionada y poco "armada".
3. Una fuerza aérea en proceso de envejecimiento.
4. Un ejército de tierra que puede ser el que mejor está._


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia ya no tendré mas opciones de ir gastando dinero en crear armamento , lo que acabare empujando le a la bancarrota , igualito que hice Reagan con el USSR. Esta vez, cuando Rusia implosionara, no va quedar mas que migas, hemos aprendido la lección.



Putin ha hecho una maniobra inteligente que no afectará a los rusos de la hambruna mundial que viene, ES PASAR OLIMPICAMENTE DEL DOLAR AMERICANO. Todo los paises que están sometidos al dólar sus asalariados morirán de hambre y de virus contagiosos, sus millonarios está comprobado por sus científicos corruptos que con dinero te inmunizas de cualquier enfermedad de futuro.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han capturado para sí mismos 3 tanques T-72B3 y un obús.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

General Milley: "Los rusos solo están haciendo fuegos masivos sin lograr necesariamente un efecto militar... Los ucranianos, por otro lado, están usando técnicas de artillería mucho mejores y están teniendo un efecto bastante bueno sobre los rusos".


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pat (16 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno es que la doctrina OTAN..ya hubiera barrido las columnas rusas con la superioridad aérea aplastante..
> Claro para que gastar obuses si con un f18 y varias jdam ya hubieras barrido el frente..



En mi época; (hace años décadas) absolutamente todos los “juegos de Guerra” OTAN /USSR acabaron con el uso de armamento tatica Nuclear para parar los avances del USSR, creo que el máximo tiempo que se aguantó sin usar armamento nuclear era 3 dias…
Antes de Ucrania la gran preocupación de del ejercito británico era como parar los tanques Rusos, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como esto se hace, unos misiles portátiles y unos Ucranios con huevos.
Personalmente yo desconfió que los fuerzas Áreas pueden “Barrer del camino” cualquier ataque Ruso de tropas de tierra, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como una aplastante superioridad de aviación no siempre se convierte en superioridad área.

El OTAN se ha gastado una miseria en armamento, además de lo poco que ha gastado , nada ha ido a artillería.

Ucrania ha dado y esta dando mucho material para estudiar; queda por ver si una vez acabado los estudios , los políticos Europea estén dispuesto a hacer caso a los conclusiones y gastar lo que hace falta para hacer frente a Rusia.


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2022)

Hay muchas lecciones, como el fracaso de los inventarios occidentales, si hay que aumentar inventarios o implementar just in time. En general las naciones muy perifericas pueden funcionar con just in time, mientras que las fronterizas tienden a grandes stocks para reacciones rapidas y eventuales fallos de sumnistros. Pero uno hay importante, de no ser por los traidores del ejercito ucraniano la horda no hubiera logrado esos avances en las primeras fases de la guerra.









Zelenski degrada a dos generales ucranianos por "traidores"


“Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar con todos los traidores. Pero poco a poco todos serán castigados”, ha asegurado el presidente de Ucrania.




www.huffingtonpost.es





La quintacolumna es el principal problema.



Pat dijo:


> En mi época; (hace años décadas) absolutamente todos los “juegos de Guerra” OTAN /USSR acabaron con el uso de armamento tatica Nuclear para parar los avances del USSR, creo que el máximo tiempo que se aguantó sin usar armamento nuclear era 3 dias…
> Antes de Ucrania la gran preocupación de del ejercito británico era como parar los tanques Rusos, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como esto se hace, unos misiles portátiles y unos Ucranios con huevos.
> Personalmente yo desconfió que los fuerzas Áreas pueden “Barrer del camino” cualquier ataque Ruso de tropas de tierra, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como una aplastante superioridad de aviación no siempre se convierte en superioridad área.
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> En mi época; (hace años décadas) absolutamente todos los “juegos de Guerra” OTAN /USSR acabaron con el uso de armamento tatica Nuclear para parar los avances del USSR, creo que el máximo tiempo que se aguantó sin usar armamento nuclear era 3 dias…
> Antes de Ucrania la gran preocupación de del ejercito británico era como parar los tanques Rusos, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como esto se hace, unos misiles portátiles y unos Ucranios con huevos.
> Personalmente yo desconfió que los fuerzas Áreas pueden “Barrer del camino” cualquier ataque Ruso de tropas de tierra, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como una aplastante superioridad de aviación no siempre se convierte en superioridad área.
> 
> ...



Es que los rusos como máximo han usado 70 aviones al día..o sea una mierda..y encima han perdido 22 cazas con lo cual ahora debe haber menos salidas aún..
Ahora comprara con los 300 cazas.30b52 y 24 apaches de la primera noche de la tormenta del desierto..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2022)

El viaje del trio alcanfor a Kiev seria una gran ocasion de haber metido cazas OTAN en espacio aereo ucraniano con el pretexto de protegerlos, van alli a pelo con la confianza en la buena voluntad del khan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## pep007 (16 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Vaya!, perece que Jerson se va destiñiendo un poco...


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> En mi época; (hace años décadas) absolutamente todos los “juegos de Guerra” OTAN /USSR acabaron con el uso de armamento tatica Nuclear para parar los avances del USSR, creo que el máximo tiempo que se aguantó sin usar armamento nuclear era 3 dias…
> Antes de Ucrania la gran preocupación de del ejercito británico era como parar los tanques Rusos, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como esto se hace, unos misiles portátiles y unos Ucranios con huevos.
> Personalmente yo desconfió que los fuerzas Áreas pueden “Barrer del camino” cualquier ataque Ruso de tropas de tierra, Ucrania nos ha mostrado como una aplastante superioridad de aviación no siempre se convierte en superioridad área.
> 
> ...



Los drones, los drones y la informática, que han dado un vuelco a todo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania ha sido un llamada de atención para los países Europeas; los países Europeas habían abandonado la artillería, los stocks de artillería en Europa estén muy bajos, y lo que hay es en bastante mala condición…. Lo que nos lleva a ver como esto afecta la guerra en Ucrania; Ucrania esta pidiendo unas 1000 howitzers y 300 MLRS (entre otros cosas) para poder hacer frente y quizás (muy dudoso) echar a los Rusos; simplemente no hay esta cantidad disponible en Europa o USA para dar a Ucrania:
> lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos ¿Por qué Ucrania ha pedido algo que sabe que no hay?.....
> 
> No puedo ignorar el hecho que políticamente a Ucrania les será mucho más fácil aceptar entregar territorio a Rusia si pueden alegar que el Oeste les ha fallado y no les han apoyado en su lucha. Quizás estas imposibles solicitudes de armas estén destinados a alinear el camino para que los votantes Ucranios pueden aceptar entregas de territorio a Rusia …
> ...



Yo lo que me pregunto es porque los ukros piden tanto material si no tienen tropa formada para usarlo. Como dices, Farlopensky necesita ser más sincero con sus ciudadanos y mentalizarles de que por lo menos un 20% del territorio lo van a perder.

Creo que la OTAN empieza a darse cuenta que enviar material caro es igual a perder dinero o directamente regalárselo a Putin, a buenas horas mangas verdes. De ahí que Alemania se niegue a mandar sus leopards por ejemplo.


----------



## helicida (16 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



The Kyiv Independent


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



esto no se deberia haber perdido nunca!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

Que tal los generales de la OTAN en la aceria esa.
O siguen escondidos en sus laboratorios?


----------



## El cogorzas (16 Jun 2022)

"McDonald's ha reabierto bla bla bla" 

Jajaja. Aquí tenéis a un ruso exiliado exponiendo las cutradas y chatarreces que están perpetrando en Poutinglandia tratando de imitar la calidad de occidente. 



Un descojone.


----------



## McNulty (16 Jun 2022)

Y la mayoría serán tropa rasa de asalto.Para manejar howitzers, drones, radares con cierta competencia necesitas unidades profesionales entrenadas.

Si, mucho mercenario tras ver el percal se volverá por donde ha venido. Estar atrincherado sin poder hacer nada es tontería.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

que cojones vas a a saber si eres retarded....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y la mayoría serán tropa rasa de asalto.Para manejar howitzers, drones, radares y demás con cierta competencia necesitas unidades profesionales entrenadas.
> 
> Si, mucho mercenario tras ver el percal se volverá por donde ha venido. Estar atrincherado sin poder hacer nada es tontería.



ah a llegan ahora la culpa de que el EJERCITO ruso sea incapaz y un desastre en general...es que ...hay mercenarios....


----------



## helicida (16 Jun 2022)

> McDonalds





> tratando de imitar la calidad de occidente.



Jódeme más.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jun 2022)

Joder estos prorusos o son cómicos y nos tienen engañados, o son así de subnormales.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

La moral de los nuevos reclutas chechenos tiene que ser cojonuda si los reclutan poco menos que a punta de pistola


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Jun 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> "McDonald's ha reabierto bla bla bla"
> 
> Jajaja. Aquí tenéis a un ruso exiliado exponiendo las cutradas y chatarreces que están perpetrando en Poutinglandia tratando de imitar la calidad de occidente.
> 
> ...



Pues ahora me han dado ganas de probar esas bebidas llamadas Baikal, Kofola y Tarkhuna 

En el vídeo por lo general parece que hablan bien del pacomcdonalds ruso, comentan que sabe todo parecido a lo original.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder estos prorusos o son cómicos y nos tienen engañados, o son así de subnormales.



Empiezo a sospechar que en el hilo chincheteado escribe lo más granado del Kremlin. Así se ha tomado Medvedev la visita de hoy de Macron, Scholtz y Draghi a Kiev: 

_A esos europeos comerranas, comewürstel y comespaguetis les encanta visitar Kiev. Con cero uso. Prometieron a Ucrania el ingreso en la UE y viejos obuses, se pusieron ciegos de gorilka y se fueron a casa en tren, como hace 100 años. Todo va bien. Sin embargo, no acercará a Ucrania a la paz. El reloj está en marcha

_

Todo un ejemplo de saber estar por parte de un político de altos vuelos (y eso que lo más probable es que el trío haya ido a Kiev par apuñalar por la espalda a los ucranianos)


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Empiezo a sospechar que en el hilo chincheteado escribe lo más granado del Kremlin. Así se ha tomado Medvedev la visita de hoy de Macron, Scholtz y Draghi a Kiev:
> 
> _A esos europeos comerranas, comewürstel y comespaguetis les encanta visitar Kiev. Con cero uso. Prometieron a Ucrania el ingreso en la UE y viejos obuses, se pusieron ciegos de gorilka y se fueron a casa en tren, como hace 100 años. Todo va bien. Sin embargo, no acercará a Ucrania a la paz. El reloj está en marcha
> 
> ...



A ver, que “mishka” en lo político solo está ahí de adorno y para alguna entrevista de propaganda de vez en cuando. Originalmente, Boba lo quería como poli bueno para tratar con occidente. No iba a pintar una mierda, pero seria la marioneta con cara amable por la que Boba hablaría con los socios. Después Boba se lo pensó mejor y lo tiene ahí de florero. En el Kremlin no le hacen ni puto caso y si no suelta una parida de estas de vez en cuando, sabe que nos olvidamos de él.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> A ver, que “mishka” en lo político solo está ahí de adorno y para alguna entrevista de propaganda de vez en cuando. Originalmente, Boba lo quería como poli bueno para tratar con occidente. No iba a pintar una mierda, pero seria la marioneta con cara amable por la que Boba hablaría con los socios. Después Boba se lo pensó mejor y lo tiene ahí de florero. En el Kremlin no le hacen ni puto caso y si no suelta una parida de estas de vez en cuando, sabe que nos olvidamos de él.



Pero es que es todo un expresidente de Rusia, habría podido decir algo muy similar con otros términos. Se ve que el pobre anda bastante escocidillo y se le ha ido la mano.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Jun 2022)

Qué mal ha envejecido este tweet:


----------



## El cogorzas (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Pero es que es todo un expresidente de Rusia, habría podido decir algo muy similar con otros términos. Se ve que el pobre anda bastante escocidillo y se le ha ido la mano.



Esa cuenta está a su nombre pero es que ni creo que esa gilipollada la haya escrito él, posiblemente haya sido un asistente del gremlin. De todas formas ya casi da igual, la reputación de estos engendros tocó fondo hace ya bastante tiempo, no se puede olvidar la burrada aquella de Labrof y con el Jirler judío dirigiendo un imperio natsi. Me sorprende que queden tontos que pongan su confianza en ellos, eso sí.


----------



## paconan (16 Jun 2022)

La cleptocracia y su sistema no lo van a permitir, la dependencia tecnológica de rusia con occidente es evidente
Un cambio estructural no se hace de un día para otro , se necesitan años, mucha inversión y talento
Por la red se comenta que intentó dimitir dos veces y no la dejaron, con estas declaraciones lo mismo ya tiene preparadas las maletas

*Rusia necesita una 'perestroika' económica para acabar con la dependencia de las exportaciones de energía: jefe del banco central*


Rusia debería repensar la dependencia de las exportaciones
La mayoría de los controles de capital deberían eliminarse
Advierte de los peligros de repetir los errores soviéticos
LONDRES, 16 jun (Reuters) - Rusia debe reducir su dependencia de décadas de las exportaciones de materias primas y estimular la empresa privada para evitar retroceder hacia un rezago tecnológico al estilo soviético con Occidente, dijo el jueves el gobernador del banco central.

Después de que Occidente impusiera las sanciones más devastadoras de la historia moderna para castigar al presidente Vladimir Putin por la guerra en Ucrania, la economía de Rusia enfrenta su mayor contracción desde los años posteriores a la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991.


Elvira Nabiullina, celebrada como una de las últimas liberales económicas que quedan en la mesa superior de la formulación de políticas rusas, se ha quedado con el trabajo de dirigir la economía de $ 1,8 billones a través de los desafíos de la guerra y las sanciones.

Hablando en la conferencia económica anual de Rusia en la antigua capital imperial de San Petersburgo, Nabiullina pidió una "perestroika" o reconstrucción estructural de la economía.


En esencia, criticó las suposiciones que han sustentado la economía de Rusia desde que los geólogos soviéticos encontraron petróleo y gas en los pantanos de Siberia en las décadas posteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

"Exportamos con descuento, importamos con sobreprecio. Y en estas condiciones, por supuesto, en mi opinión, es necesario repensar los beneficios de las exportaciones", dijo Nabiullina, de 58 años. “Una parte importante de la producción debería trabajar para el mercado interno”.


Pero en un reconocimiento tácito de lo difícil que sería la transición, agregó: "Todos están preocupados de que esta perestroika estructural, en condiciones en las que perdamos el acceso a las fuentes habituales de tecnología, realmente conduzca a la degradación".

*MEMORIAS DOLOROSAS*
La referencia a la "perestroika" evoca dolorosos recuerdos en Rusia de los esfuerzos del líder soviético Mikhail Gorbachev por abrir la economía moribunda de la década de 1980 a la libre empresa y la competencia, al tiempo que fomentaba mayores libertades políticas, una estrategia ambiciosa que condujo al colapso económico.

"La tarea es la modernización, pero ¿cómo? Para no volver a la Unión Soviética, debemos mirar la iniciativa privada de una manera diferente. El deterioro de las condiciones económicas externas permanecerá durante mucho tiempo, si no para siempre", dijo. dijo.

Putin ha dicho que Rusia, el segundo mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo después de Arabia Saudita y el mayor exportador de gas natural, prosperará a pesar de las sanciones occidentales, que según él equivalen a una declaración de guerra contra Rusia.

Ha prometido que no caerá una nueva Cortina de Hierro sobre la economía de Rusia, pero también bromeó sobre estar contento de que algunas empresas extranjeras hayan abandonado el país porque las empresas locales podrían ocupar su lugar. 

Nabiullina, que dirige el banco central desde 2013, fue una vez asesorada por uno de los economistas de libre mercado más destacados de Rusia, Yevgeny Yasin, y de ninguna manera es el primer político ruso en pedir medidas para diversificar la economía.

Pero esa necesidad se ha vuelto más urgente debido a las sanciones. Y el nuevo aislamiento económico de Rusia se destacó por la falta de miembros de la élite financiera occidental en el mismo foro, conocido durante mucho tiempo como el "Davos ruso", al que se dirigía Nabiullina. Lee mas

Pidió que se eliminen la mayoría de los controles de capital introducidos por Rusia en respuesta a las sanciones, aunque agregó que aquellos que afectan a los ciudadanos de países considerados "antipáticos" por Moscú solo podrían levantarse de manera recíproca.

Nabiullina dijo que no se prohibiría que los rusos tuvieran cuentas bancarias en dólares estadounidenses u otras monedas extranjeras.










Russia needs economic 'perestroika' to end reliance on energy exports - cenbank chief


Russia must reduce its decades-old reliance on exports of raw materials and stimulate private enterprise to avoid slipping back towards a Soviet-style technological lag with the West, the governor of the central bank said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Nicors (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Empiezo a sospechar que en el hilo chincheteado escribe lo más granado del Kremlin. Así se ha tomado Medvedev la visita de hoy de Macron, Scholtz y Draghi a Kiev:
> 
> _A esos europeos comerranas, comewürstel y comespaguetis les encanta visitar Kiev. Con cero uso. Prometieron a Ucrania el ingreso en la UE y viejos obuses, se pusieron ciegos de gorilka y se fueron a casa en tren, como hace 100 años. Todo va bien. Sin embargo, no acercará a Ucrania a la paz. El reloj está en marcha
> 
> ...



Pues puede ser, a ver si la fiscalia mete mano en la puta chincheta.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (16 Jun 2022)

La escasez de camiones tácticos de Rusia en Ucrania crea un blindaje al estilo de los Road Warrior. – Galaxia Militar


En los últimos días han circulado por las redes sociales imágenes de camiones rusos con blindaje “casero”, lo que sugiere




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Jun 2022)

En este foro los rusos siempre comen y beben más sano, viven mejor "porque tienen gas" pero luego por casualidades de la vida ni uno se marcha a vivir allí y por alguna extraña razón su esperanza de vida es de país africano. Me recuerdan a los progres cuando dicen que es mejor vivir en Venezuela y Cuba pero luego no hay manera de verles por ahí más allá de una visita.


----------



## keylargof (16 Jun 2022)

Up


----------



## keylargof (16 Jun 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> "McDonald's ha reabierto bla bla bla"
> 
> Jajaja. Aquí tenéis a un ruso exiliado exponiendo las cutradas y chatarreces que están perpetrando en Poutinglandia tratando de imitar la calidad de occidente.
> 
> ...



Me parto el ojete. Comparado con Rusia una aldea perdida de la Serranìa de Cuenca es Tokyo. Que peña más Paco, menuda reputa mierda de país.


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Jun 2022)

bueno vamos mejorando


----------



## paconan (16 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, se reúne con los representantes de Putin en Kyiv


----------



## César Borgia (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



en HD


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (16 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> en HD



han muerto todos!


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (16 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La cleptocracia y su sistema no lo van a permitir, la dependencia tecnológica de rusia con occidente es evidente
> Un cambio estructural no se hace de un día para otro , se necesitan años, mucha inversión y talento
> Por la red se comenta que intentó dimitir dos veces y no la dejaron, con estas declaraciones lo mismo ya tiene preparadas las maletas
> 
> ...



Es la logica que los follapootin no ven.

Rusia tiene una evonomia de pais en desarrollo, cuanto mas juegan con sus exportaciones mas pagan sus importaciones. Cuanto mas insistan mas se van a empobrecer.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> han muerto todos!



¡Que va! Eso es el procedimiento de aterrizaje estándar en el ejército Ruso. Lo entrenan a diario.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La cleptocracia y su sistema no lo van a permitir, la dependencia tecnológica de rusia con occidente es evidente
> Un cambio estructural no se hace de un día para otro , se necesitan años, mucha inversión y talento
> Por la red se comenta que intentó dimitir dos veces y no la dejaron, con estas declaraciones lo mismo ya tiene preparadas las maletas
> 
> ...



otra Perestroika es una manera fina de decir que los oligarcas dejen de robar y monopolizar cualquier actividad lucrativa y que abran las puertas a la libre competencia. Sin eso seguirán siendo una gasolinera dirigida por un gasolinero pirómano

La gracia de todo esto asunto de la dependencia energética de Europa con orcolandia es que nosotros podemos cambiar de gasolinera aunque eso suponga un incremento de costes, pero los orcos no pueden sustituir la maquinaria occidental ni el conocimiento y la experiencia que les vendemos. Si les cortamos el suministro vuelven a la tecnología pre-años 80, o al colapso total, quien sabe.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¡Que va! Eso es el procedimiento de aterrizaje estándar en el ejército Ruso. Lo entrenan a diario.



Si parece de aeromodelismo...


----------



## Gotthard (16 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Empiezo a sospechar que en el hilo chincheteado escribe lo más granado del Kremlin. Así se ha tomado Medvedev la visita de hoy de Macron, Scholtz y Draghi a Kiev:
> 
> _A esos europeos comerranas, comewürstel y comespaguetis les encanta visitar Kiev. Con cero uso. Prometieron a Ucrania el ingreso en la UE y viejos obuses, se pusieron ciegos de gorilka y se fueron a casa en tren, como hace 100 años. Todo va bien. Sin embargo, no acercará a Ucrania a la paz. El reloj está en marcha
> 
> ...






Pues parece que la sucesión de Putin es inminente. Esto se llama calentar en la banda. El amigo Dmitri de modoso escudero pasa al rol de halcón. 

Creo que vamos a echar de menos a Vladimir con el que le va a reemplazar, este viene con ganas dejar claro que los 20 años de palanganero son el pasado.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092440
> 
> 
> Pues parece que la sucesión de Putin es inminente. Esto se llama calentar en la banda. El amigo Dmitri de modoso escudero pasa al rol de halcón.
> ...



Pues nada a agachar la cabeza, ¿no?


----------



## duncan (16 Jun 2022)

El Yago está que no para:


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> otra Perestroika es una manera fina de decir que los oligarcas dejen de robar y monopolizar cualquier actividad lucrativa y que abran las puertas a la libre competencia. Sin eso seguirán siendo una gasolinera dirigida por un gasolinero pirómano
> 
> La gracia de todo esto asunto de la dependencia energética de Europa con orcolandia es que nosotros podemos cambiar de gasolinera aunque eso suponga un incremento de costes, pero los orcos no pueden sustituir la maquinaria occidental ni el conocimiento y la experiencia que les vendemos. Si les cortamos el suministro vuelven a la tecnología pre-años 80, o al colapso total, quien sabe.



La maquinaria occidental que fabrica China o que en breve van a fabricar, creo que se te ha olvidado ese pequeño punto.

¿Cuántas gasolineras dices que hay? Porque parece que hay un problema de producción, no de proveedores.


----------



## asakopako (16 Jun 2022)

Otro guarro comunista descolgado desde la chincheta.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La maquinaria occidental que fabrica China o que en breve van a fabricar, creo que se te ha olvidado ese pequeño punto.
> 
> ¿Cuántas gasolineras dices que hay? Porque parece que hay un problema de producción, no de proveedores.



China fabrica volumen, no calidad top salvo muy contados productos.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> China fabrica volumen, no calidad top salvo muy contados productos.



¿Has estado en coma los últimos 15 años?

Decir que China no fabrica calidad cuando ellos han creado los estandares del 5G, han puesto una estación espacial en órbita ellos solos, tienen todas las putas fábricas de microchips y teléfonos, ordenadores, es eso, un comentario de hace 15 años.


----------



## paconan (16 Jun 2022)

Peskov bordando su papel de payaso

Rusia no representa una amenaza para los países bálticos y Finlandia, asegura Peskov. 
Peskov, portavoz del presidente ruso, dijo que la noticia sobre el posible anuncio de un llamamiento adicional, difundida en los medios occidentales, es una mentira.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Has estado en coma los últimos 15 años?
> 
> Decir que China no fabrica calidad cuando ellos han creado los estandares del 5G, han puesto una estación espacial en órbita ellos solos, tienen todas las putas fábricas de microchips y teléfonos, ordenadores, es eso, un comentario de hace 15 años.



Yo lo que no tengo es un canal de propaganda chino insertado en el ano. Mírate productos top y me dices cuántos fabrican en china


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Yo lo que no tengo es un canal de propaganda chino insertado en el ano. Mírate productos top y me dices cuántos fabrican en china



Serán productos top de dilatadores anales, que se ve que sabes pero de tecnología te veo bastante perdido, la mayoría bueno o malo se fabrica en China, y de lo que no, tienes una copia China que cumple.


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Esta foto transmite mucho


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia sigue enviando material y municion


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Kherson esta muy cerca


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas 'severamente mermadas' en la batalla por Severodonetsk


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (16 Jun 2022)

Casi.......


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

La unidad TikTok de Kadyrov confundió el lugar y el nuevo video no funcionó. Tanque en llamas, 300 convirtiéndose en 200


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

mientras tanto un Tockha ucraniano ha impactado en nueva krakova destrozando un aparcamiento de rusos...asi que seguramente hubo chivatazo de alguien






la version de 400 kg de alto explosivo


----------



## ghawar (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

Todo el Frente S Kherson está en ebullición.


----------



## Subprime (16 Jun 2022)

Mas colillas


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## el ruinas II (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad TikTok de Kadyrov confundió el lugar y el nuevo video no funcionó. Tanque en llamas, 300 convirtiéndose en 200



que mal cuerpo me ha dejado el video, un hombre joven que se muere ahi para nada. Me cago en la puta madre de zurullov y de toda su estirpe


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Palabras de un subalterno anónimo para cubrirse las espaldas. Francia sigue de perfil.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> según informan aquí.
> 
> El Potin está en coma.
> 
> ...



Sería una buena noticia que estuviese realmente podrío el Huylo ese.


----------



## Alpharius (16 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Casi.......



Me imagino al piloto del primer heli diciéndole al del segundo "NO Dimitri no vayas para allí que está calentita la cosa". Pero Dimitri no se hizo caso.


----------



## nebulosa (16 Jun 2022)

Se veían pocos helicóptero s en el frente. Con esos vídeos quien es el Dimitri q se atreve a meterse en cualquier fregao, es comprar todos los boletos para ver a San Pedro


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad TikTok de Kadyrov confundió el lugar y el nuevo video no funcionó. Tanque en llamas, 300 convirtiéndose en 200



A mi no me dan ninguna lástima. En la casa medio destruida donde se parapetan los kadirovitas vivían granjeros cuya máxima preocupación eran sus cultivos y su familia.
Ahora ya no hay nadie, ha sido destrozado y saqueado.
Ojalá esté el herido reventado por dentro como parece ser debido a una explosión en el interior de su carro de combate.


----------



## alas97 (16 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> en HD



uy yuyuy, con esos pepinazos de frente como deben de quedar los piños  .

thailandia no va a dar abasto con la ortodoncia que se demandara desde orconia.


----------



## alas97 (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad TikTok de Kadyrov confundió el lugar y el nuevo video no funcionó. Tanque en llamas, 300 convirtiéndose en 200



No entiendo na.

¿Le bajo el azúcar, tiene conmoción cerebral, hemorragia interna por la explosión?

No veo a nadie revisándolo, ni quitándole la ropa, esa gente está perdida en primeros auxilios.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> No entiendo na.
> 
> ¿Le bajo el azúcar, tiene conmoción cerebral, hemorragia interna por la explosión?
> 
> No veo a nadie revisándolo, ni quitándole la ropa, esa gente está perdida en primeros auxilios.



A simple vista no se ve sangre, puede ser que fuera en el tanque de al principio que esta en llamas y de la onda expansiva le haya reventado por dentro. Y como bien dices el servicio sanitario rusos es de pena, muchos heridos deben de llegar muertos a los puestos sanitarios por falta de atencion


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jun 2022)

inteligencia ucraniana dice que obtuvo especificaciones detalladas del puente de Crimea que une la península con Rusia. Anteriormente, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, garantizó la seguridad del puente. El puente es un objetivo clave para las fuerzas ucranianas por su importancia para la logística rusa.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que mal cuerpo me ha dejado el video, un hombre joven que se muere ahi para nada. Me cago en la puta madre de zurullov y de toda su estirpe



Muy triste.


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A simple vista no se ve sangre, puede ser que fuera en el tanque de al principio que esta en llamas y de la onda expansiva le haya reventado por dentro. Y como bien dices el servicio sanitario rusos es de pena, muchos heridos deben de llegar muertos a los puestos sanitarios por falta de atencion



No lleva la típica "chichonera" de los tanquistas rusos con los cascos del intercomunicador integrados, parece un soldado de infantería. Quizas le alcanzó el efecto de cualquier explosión y quedó reventado por dentro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2022)

pate a las finas hierbas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jun 2022)

_worse than you think._







WWZ t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5136 Patrick Henry , Jun 16 at 22:58









Zelensky looks far from enthusiastic as Macron offers hug in Kyiv


Zelensky looked as though he'd rather be in the trenches of Severodonetsk when Macron, dressed in his trademark navy suit, wrapped a crisply-laundered sleeve around his torso




www.dailymail.co.uk





_______________________________________________________________________________________________

* Zelensky looks far from enthusiastic as Macron offers hug in Kyiv *
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*SOCORRO PUTIN *
ПОМОГАТЬ PUTIN!
POMOGAT PUTIN !
DATE PRISA POR DIOS









European leaders promise Ukraine weapons, EU path


The leaders of four European nations promised more weapons and a path to European Union membership after meeting with Ukrainian leaders in Kyiv Thursday.




nypost.com



















European leaders promise Ukraine weapons, EU path


The leaders of four European nations promised more weapons and a path to European Union membership after meeting with Ukrainian leaders in Kyiv Thursday.




nypost.com





*QUEEEEE GUAPO ES POR DIOS AAINNNS ... Y QUE GUAPO ESTA DE MILITAR *______________________________________






La cosa en UCRAÑA esta mucho peor de lo que te imaginabas : Macron y Zelensky se encuentran .... foto... MACRON sabeis que es cariñoson


worse than you think. WWZ t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5136 Patrick Henry , Jun 16 at 22:58 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10924389/French-DISS-Zelensky-looks-far-enthusiastic-Macron-awkwardly-tries-hug-Kyiv.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pate a las finas hierbas



Sólo por los Caesar perdono al Makrikón ese. Además sin capar y munición de la buena.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jun 2022)

Nova Kakhovka: Depósito de armas Ruso.


----------



## alas97 (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A simple vista no se ve sangre, puede ser que fuera en el tanque de al principio que esta en llamas y de la onda expansiva le haya reventado por dentro. Y como bien dices el servicio sanitario rusos es de pena, muchos heridos deben de llegar muertos a los puestos sanitarios por falta de atencion



si le toman la presión y esta se encuentra bajando de forma rápida, que parece el caso de desmayo que tiene, es que tiene una hemorragia interna.

a veces cuando están conmocionados y tienen heridas, estas no sangran por la situación de estrés psicológico en que se encuentran. luego viene la hemorragia también a chorros y se muere.

pero nadie lo revisa. y el tío se ve que lo está llevando fatal y al final se desmaya en el piso, no podía ni tenerse en pie.

maldita sean las guerras.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad TikTok de Kadyrov confundió el lugar y el nuevo video no funcionó. Tanque en llamas, 300 convirtiéndose en 200



Joder los chechenas rellenando ya con calvos, la consa pinta mal.


----------



## ghawar (17 Jun 2022)

Buenos días a todos!





Y esta, aunque es de ayer, para los que no hayáis desayunado:


----------



## ghawar (17 Jun 2022)

Este si que es un Boooom mañanero!


----------



## ghawar (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (17 Jun 2022)

Dos Harpoon sin nicotina han causado el incendio


----------



## Subprime (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## duncan (17 Jun 2022)

El nivel del segundo ejército del mundo:


----------



## Subprime (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



No es posible garrapatez nos dijo que los rusos habían derribado 50 drones turcos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> El nivel del segundo ejército del mundo:



No decían que los BMP podían flotar?..


----------



## ELVR (17 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Interesante lo de los millonarios intentando abandonar el país. Ya se sabe, ratas, barco y tal.

Aparte de eso, cóno le gusta a ese redactor el uso de "likely"


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Los orcos rusos se ríen de las altas bajas de hombres movilizados de las fuerzas rusas "LPR".


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

ya estan comenzando a usar los harpoon con exito


----------



## nebulosa (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los orcos rusos se ríen de las altas bajas de hombres movilizados de las fuerzas rusas "LPR".



Pa flipar.
Y el tio se rie...vivira aun¿?¿?


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los orcos rusos se ríen de las altas bajas de hombres movilizados de las fuerzas rusas "LPR".



Para un ruso, uno de las republiquetas, no deja de ser un ucraniano, y ellos consideran a los ucranianos como inferiores. Así que no se puede esperar por parte de los rusos otra cosa diferente a esto.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Pa flipar.
> Y el tio se rie...vivira aun¿?¿?



Tengo la sensacion que estan enviando como carne de cañon, al frente a los del DPR y LPR dandoles el peor material, con cascos de acero y Mosant, para luego poder repoblar con rusos esas zonas, vamos una especie de genocidio


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

*“Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra”*

*El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido afirma que Putin ha perdido “estratégicamente” por las bajas sufridas y el fortalecimiento de la OTAN.*

El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas, *Tony Radakin, ha afirmado que Rusia ya “ha perdido estratégicamente la guerra”, *debido a las* numerosas bajas que ha sufrido y al fortalecimiento que se ha producido en la OTAN*, con una previsible entrada de Suecia y Finlandia a la Alianza.

En una entrevista a la agencia de noticias británica Press Association, el almirante ha sido claro: “Este ha sido un terrible error de Rusia. *Nunca tomará el control de Ucrania. Rusia ya perdió estratégicamente. *La OTAN es más fuerte, Finlandia y Suecia tratan de adherirse”.

Según Radakin, *Putin puede lograr “éxitos tácticos” durante las próximas semanas,* pero en caso de producirse será a costa del sacrificio de una cuarta parte de la potencia militar rusa. El general británico asegura que las tropas rusas “están ganando un par de kilómetros cada día, entre dos, tres y cinco”, pero esas ganancias de terreno son “ínfimas” por el coste humano y armamentístico que está suponiendo.

*Problemas de Rusia en la producción de misiles de alta tecnología*
Asimismo, *Rusia está viendo cómo las sanciones impuestas por los países aliados están imposibilitando la producción de misiles de alta producción*, por lo que Moscú ha tenido que recurrir a misiles de la época rusa, mermando su capacidad militar al no disponer de misiles de alta tecnología.

*Reino Unido promete más armas*
Por otro lado, el jefe del Estado Mayor de las tropas británicas ha elogiado al “valiente” pueblo ucraniano y ha prometido un apoyo “a largo plazo” a Kiev, asegurando que dispondrán de armas. *“Hemos estado suministrando armas antitanque, hay otros elementos que estamos proporcionando y eso continuará”*, ha señalado Radakin.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Si alguien quiere un manual sobre guerra urbana lo puede descargar aqui









John Spencer | Urban Warfare







www.johnspenceronline.com


----------



## ELVR (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esas cifras sobre los tenientes ¿Y alfereces? caídos me ha recordado a la esperanza de vida media de los tenientes de las SS en el frente oriental en 1942/43 que se cifraba en unos 3 ó 4 meses. A la par con la de los nuevos pilotos de Bf-109 en el mismo teatro de operaciones


----------



## ghawar (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

El alquiler de la isla de las serpientes va a salirles muy caro


----------



## Mongolo471 (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta foto transmite mucho



Es la clásica comida de oreja


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (17 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *“Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra”*
> 
> *El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido afirma que Putin ha perdido “estratégicamente” por las bajas sufridas y el fortalecimiento de la OTAN.*
> 
> ...



Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Jun 2022)

en konigsberg tienen l misma poblacion que asturias (1000000) y con un sueldo de 7k brutos anuales segun vi por ahi


no se yo como ira esa repoblacion del donbass, y mas con el exodo que va a tener en toda la federacion


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



Para nada, existen otras potencias, como china, Korea, etc aun asi, el que pierda Rusia esta guerra seguirá igual de belicosa con el paso d elos años


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



No.porque hay que evitar que la torre de barandhur vuelva a levantarse


----------



## Manu_alcala (17 Jun 2022)

Videomontaje completo de ciertos clips que ya se han puesto en este hilo. Duros combates en Sverodonest, con la legión extranjera como protagonista. En ciertos post se decían que eran Georgianos, pero hablan un inglés muy americano. Por cierto, la fusilería la llevan a full de componentes. Miras ACOG y punteros laser, supongo que para los paseos nocturnos.

La secuencia a partir del 1:30 muestra como de duros son los combates. Un descuido y eres fiambre.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El alquiler de la isla de las serpientes va a salirles muy caro



Si los rusos quieren tregua, tiene que pasar a Ucrania si o si.
Y buenos días a todos los foreros decentes del hilo.


----------



## gargamelix (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



Ahora la OTAN tiene el mismo sentido que en la guerra fría y lo seguirá teniendo hasta que Rusia tenga una catarsis política y social o simplemente desaparezca dividiendose en repúblicas independientes. El mérito es de Putin, la OTAN estaba seriamente en crisis existencial hasta 2014.

Supongo que ahora ya se entenderá en las sociedades europeas y occidentales en general que lo mismo puede pasar con China, Irán o cualquier otra teocrácia o totalitarismo que le de por liarla. Ahora parece mentira pero hace unos años las sociedades se estaban subiendo a la parra por completo ignorando los peligros muy reales que hay en el mundo y pensando que todas las sociedades son desarrolladas, evolucionadas y pacificas cuando el salvajismo y primitivismo violento es mayoritario aún en el mundo.


----------



## Wein (17 Jun 2022)

Al final Rusia se queda Donbass, y dentro de unos años veremos, y todos, la mayoría, contentos aunque a menudo coste para Rusia. Rusia lo podrá vender como victoria a los suyos, victoria pirrica de cojones y Alemania podrá seguir rearmandose.

No tiene sentido que Alemania se rearme con una Rusia derrotada y sin peligro en armamento convencionales. Una Rusia derrotada solo tendría el peligro nuclear y Alemania armarse nuclearmente .Sería más barato eso sí. Pero para ganar guerras el arma nuclear, además de impopular, le serviría lo mismo que a Rusia en Ucrania


----------



## César Borgia (17 Jun 2022)

Según Putin las ventas de coches han caído 51% en los últimos cinco meses. Dio instrucciones para averiguar por qué los coches subieron de precio. No tenemos idea de cuál podría ser la razón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

Como ya paso con la URSS la propaganda rusa vende que con el rublo fortalecido, la que esta ganando la guerra económica es Rusia; luego de repente implosiona y a la gente le toma por sorpresa. Ahora, al margen de apretar el palique, la realidad es el hundimiento interno. En fin, no pasa nada, los propagandistas siguen echando leña al fuego del imperialismo y de la miseria, asi que los habitantes de ese imperio tendran lo que con sus ideas están defendiendo.



César Borgia dijo:


> Según Putin las ventas de coches han caído 51% en los últimos cinco meses. Dio instrucciones para averiguar por qué los coches subieron de precio. No tenemos idea de cuál podría ser la razón.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



La guerra de Rusia es lo único que da sentido a la OTAN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

La OTAN al aglutinar los ejercitos europeos, tiene un profundisimo sentido de existencia para evitar que nos andemos guerreando entre nosotros lo que lleva pasando desde la caída del imperio romano. Sin la OTAN las suspicacias aumentarían y volveríamos a tener ententes enfrentadas.

la existencia de la OTAN anula el dilema del prisionero en Europa relativo a la militarizacion de estados colindantes. 

Evidentemente la secta del lider bueno lider genial está interesada en destruir la alianza, aunque tengan que decir gilipolleces para hacerlo llenando la internet de PSEUDOFILOSOFIA voluntarista



Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> La guerra de Rusia es lo único que da sentido a la OTAN.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Según Putin las ventas de coches han caído 51% en los últimos cinco meses. Dio instrucciones para averiguar por qué los coches subieron de precio. No tenemos idea de cuál podría ser la razón.



Esto o es el fake del siglo o el evento de propaganda del siglo. ¡Se hace el tonto ante sus súbditos como si no supiera porque se le cae el chiringito!... Ahora viene al pelo ese meme de la habitación en llamas con el perro con cara de Putin diciendo que todo esta bien.


----------



## -carrancas (17 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La OTAN al aglutinar los ejercitos europeos, tiene un profundisimo sentido de existencia para evitar que nos andemos guerreando entre nosotros lo que lleva pasando desde la caída del imperio romano.
> 
> Evidentemente la secta del lider bueno lider genial está interesada en destruir la alianza, aunque tengan que decir gilipolleces para hacerlo llenando la internet de PSEUDOFILOSOFIA voluntarista



bot otan a sueldo contando sus pajas mentales que se le ocurren para promocionar a su empleador


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

Lo lee como si se lo hubieran escrito como para dar a entender que es un cretino que no entiende de economía.
Es un farsante que en epoca de crisis e hundimiento interno es incapaz de llamar a las cosas por su nombre y lanza bombas de humo para que sencillamente no puedan solucionarse los problemas. Rusia es puro teatro.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Esto o es el fake del siglo o el evento de propaganda del siglo. ¡Se hace el tonto ante sus súbditos como si no supiera porque se le cae el chiringito!... Ahora viene al pelo ese meme de la habitación en llamas con el perro con cara de Putin diciendo que todo esta bien.


----------



## Alpharius (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



Lo perdería si fuera cierto que la finalidad de la OTAN es enfrentarse a Rusia, pero eso no es más que el argumento de victimización que usa la propaganda rusa.
La OTAN es una asociación defensiva. Seguirá teniendo sentido mientras exista la necesidad de defenderse.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Jun 2022)

*Los recortes rusos obligan a Europa a utilizar el gas que estaba ahorrando para el invierno*

Las reservas cayeron por primera vez desde que la UE comenzó el almacenamiento activo
Las empresas de energía recurren a los inventarios mientras Rusia recorta los suministros








Russian Cuts Force Europe to Use Gas It Was Saving for Winter


Cuts in natural gas supplies from Russia are forcing European utilities to tap reserves normally used during the peak winter season.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Videomontaje completo de ciertos clips que ya se han puesto en este hilo. Duros combates en Sverodonest, con la legión extranjera como protagonista. En ciertos post se decían que eran Georgianos, pero hablan un inglés muy americano. Por cierto, la fusilería la llevan a full de componentes. Miras ACOG y punteros laser, supongo que para los paseos nocturnos.
> 
> La secuencia a partir del 1:30 muestra como de duros son los combates. Un descuido y eres fiambre.



Llevan fusiles de asalto checos BREN 2, ya se han visto en varios videos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo lee como si se lo hubieran escrito como para dar a entender que es un cretino que no entiende de economía.
> Es un farsante que en epoca de crisis e hundimiento interno es incapaz de llamar a las cosas por su nombre y lanza bombas de humo para que sencillamente no puedan solucionarse los problemas. Rusia es puro teatro.



Que es un cretino es algo que ya sabemos. Míralo desde este punto de vista. Llevan desde febrero diciendo que todo esta bien, mejor incluso que antes de “La operación militar especial”. Y se lo están machacando a la gente mediante sus medios de propaganda día y noche. Todo esta bien, todo esta bien… Pero poco a poco empiezan a aparecer signos de que no todo esta bien. Ahora las asociaciones de concesionarios han avisado que se venden la mitad de coches y descendiendo, con la de miles de puestos de trabajo que ello conlleva. Esto puede hacer que la gente se empiece a dar cuenta de que no todo va tan bien, pero llegados a este punto, el gobierno no puede cambiar su discurso. Así que están como los músicos del Titanic, saben que le barco se va a pique, pero siguen tocando a saco para que la gente de a pie, piense que el barco está bien, los de segunda. Mientras los de primera, los oligarcas, ya están saliendo por pies del país.


----------



## paconan (17 Jun 2022)

Causas naturales? causas naturales rusas?...

El exjefe de la Corporación de Armas Rusa Rosvooruzheniye Alexey Ogaryev fue encontrado muerto en su villa cerca de Moscú. Ogaryev tenía 64 años, la policía dice que su muerte ocurrió por "causas naturales".


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Jun 2022)

y 


Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> La guerra de Rusia es lo único que da sentido a la OTAN.



que tiene rusia que no tenga xina?


la otan es cada vez mas necesaria, si acaso purgando a zerdogan y metiendo a corea, japon, australia


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Emmanuel Macron le pide al fabricante de armas francés Nexter que aumente la producción de obuses César. Esto debería llevar a Ucrania a obtener más obuses.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Las operaciones de los partisanos de Kherson han impedido la instalación de gobiernos títeres.
Tres hombres que se suponía iban a ser elegidos fueron asesinados o heridos en las últimas semanas.
Pavel Slobodchikov-emboscado en su coche.
Valery Kuleshov-Muerto a tiros
Vladimir Saldo ex alcalde- Coche bomba


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> y
> 
> 
> que tiene rusia que no tenga xina?
> ...



Trump rompió el melón de la OTAN, si aquí nadie pone el 2% de la pasta y Alemania y Rusia se llevan tan bien ¿para qué es la OTAN? la OTAN se montó para que la URRS no se coma toda Europa en una guerra convencional y ahora Rusia ha demostrado que siguie siendo una amenaza


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La OTAN al aglutinar los ejercitos europeos, tiene un profundisimo sentido de existencia para evitar que nos andemos guerreando entre nosotros lo que lleva pasando desde la caída del imperio romano. Sin la OTAN las suspicacias aumentarían y volveríamos a tener ententes enfrentadas.
> 
> la existencia de la OTAN anula el dilema del prisionero en Europa relativo a la militarizacion de estados colindantes.
> 
> Evidentemente la secta del lider bueno lider genial está interesada en destruir la alianza, aunque tengan que decir gilipolleces para hacerlo llenando la internet de PSEUDOFILOSOFIA voluntarista



Para eso ya tenemos a la Unión Europea en la que ya hay un tratado, la Constitución Europea, que se renombró como Tratado de Lisboa, en el que se reconoce que si a un estado miembro se le ataca, todos los países de la UE tienen que salir a defenderle como el Art 5 de la OTAN y se supone que queremos meter a Ucrania en la UE durante una guerra.


----------



## paconan (17 Jun 2022)

Estan rebuscando proyectiles en todos los arsenales



El segundo ejército de infantería bombardeó la región de Chernihiv con proyectiles, dentro de los cuales había viejos folletos de propaganda de la época de la guerra en Chechenia con un llamamiento a los chechenos.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> y
> 
> 
> que tiene rusia que no tenga xina?
> ...



La,otan como tal, no puede intervenir en China.


----------



## mapachën (17 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092440
> 
> 
> Pues parece que la sucesión de Putin es inminente. Esto se llama calentar en la banda. El amigo Dmitri de modoso escudero pasa al rol de halcón.
> ...



Como al mando del Pentágono pongan a un McArthur, les van a marcar una línea y van a aplicar por las malas los acuerdos de budapest del 94... Y me pregunto yo qué cojones haría la Urss mierdosa esta si USA Le declarara la guerra limitada al territorio Ucraniano... Se iban a cagar en los pantalones los dimitris. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asakopako (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



Para nada. El que pierde el sentido es el estercolero dimitri de mierda que no tiene ni operativas las tácticas nucleares o ya las habría usado. La OTAN debe dejar de ser del Atlántico norte y acoger a todos los dragones asiáticos + Australia NZ para enfrentarse al único enemigo real que es China y devolverlos a la edad de piedra.


----------



## BGA (17 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Trump rompió el melón de la OTAN, si aquí nadie pone el 2% de la pasta y Alemania y Rusia se llevan tan bien ¿para qué es la OTAN? la OTAN se montó para que la URRS no se coma toda Europa en una guerra convencional y ahora Rusia ha demostrado que siguie siendo una amenaza
> 
> 
> Para eso ya tenemos a la Unión Europea en la que ya hay un tratado, la Constitución Europea, que se renombró como Tratado de Lisboa, en el que se reconoce que si a un estado miembro se le ataca, todos los países de la UE tienen que salir a defenderle como el Art 5 de la OTAN y se supone que queremos meter a Ucrania en la UE durante una guerra.



La UE no está madura para asumir un liderazgo militar capaz de transcender los intereses particulares de las dos potencias dominantes, una económica y otra precisamente militar. Los anglosajones son todavía necesarios como gendarmes en su posición extra UE. No estoy contento con ello pero tampoco lo estaría con una Francia hegemónica en ese terreno. En la historia reciente ese país ha demostrado que su "grandeur" pasa inexorable por tenernos encerrados tras lo Pirineos. Su protagonismo contenido a la fuerza en la escena internacional es una oportunidad para España, aunque viendo el perfil de ciertos políticos y partido españoles se dejará perder, como casi siempre.


----------



## Papa_Frita (17 Jun 2022)

Hello!


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Jun 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Hello!



El mundo anglo, con sus virtudes y defectos, está a años luz del mundo ruso. Me parece increible que haya personas que no entiendan que rusia va a comer mierda, pero mierda, por lo que queda de siglo después de esta charada.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Lo perdería si fuera cierto que la finalidad de la OTAN es enfrentarse a Rusia, pero eso no es más que el argumento de victimización que usa la propaganda rusa.
> La OTAN es una asociación defensiva. Seguirá teniendo sentido mientras exista la necesidad de defenderse.



Y si en el futuro China adopta un papel más agresivo se adaptará para hacer frente a esa amenaza.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El mundo anglo, con sus virtudes y defectos, está a años luz del mundo ruso. Me parece increible que haya personas que no entiendan que rusia va a comer mierda, pero mierda, por lo que queda de siglo después de esta charada.



Mierda hay pa todos.

Con los recursos naturales de Rusia ya para servicio exclusivo de la economia China, todos los recursos naturales que necesita la economia europea han paaado a control exclusivo de Londres y Washington, que fijaran los precios que estimen oportunos, yo no se si Alemania realmente puede plantearse un futuro como potencia industrial, porque si Londres levanta la mano los devuelve al siglo XVIII, supongo que terminaran llegando a un acuerdo, el 80 % de los beneficios de la industria alemana van para La City, el 20 % se los pueden quedar ellos.


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Jun 2022)

Análisis del coronel austriaco sobre las entregas de armas



Basicamente viene a decir que los ucranianos están ante el dilema de ir enviando al frente las nuevas armas pesadas que consiguen nada más capacitar a las tripulaciones para ir reemplazando las pérdidas de combate con los problemas que conlleva de ir perdiendolas por destrucción o simplemente desgaste por separado o si crear una reserva fuerte de artillería que llevaría meses mientras hay que aguantar el chaparrón ruso como sea.


----------



## UNKAS (17 Jun 2022)

Artillería polaca dándolo todo en Severodonetsk. Se nota que Polonia no está para regateos y tonterías estilo francoalemán, conocen a los rusos en tiempos de guerra y de "paz", sabe qué pasará si Rusia conquista Ucrania. No me caen muy bien los polacos porque son muy meapilas pero son nuestros meapilas, ni se te ocurra, turcochino canceroso.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jun 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la NATO pierde el sentido.



La razón de ser de la NATO es que Rusia pierda, no que gane.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

Los cesar es whisky del caspio destilado a las finas hiervas, se pueden forrar literalmente vendiendolos, pero hay que cumpli y entregar a ucrania cantidades ilimitadas; paga Iniesta.



Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Emmanuel Macron le pide al fabricante de armas francés Nexter que aumente la producción de obuses César. Esto debería llevar a Ucrania a obtener más obuses.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2022)

Es un dilema que en mi opinion en el caso de la artilleria no se produce, dado que se despliega en segunda linea del frente. No es como enviar un tanque que acaba de llegar a primera linea del frente. La artilleria se puede desplegar para reforzar a la que ya se encuentra deesplegada, incrementado el riesgo de las posiciones enemigas y reduciendo el riesgo de las propias posiciones.



Turbamulta dijo:


> Análisis del coronel austriaco sobre las entregas de armas
> 
> 
> 
> Basicamente viene a decir que los ucranianos están ante el dilema de ir enviando al frente las nuevas armas pesadas que consiguen nada más capacitar a las tripulaciones para ir reemplazando las pérdidas de combate con los problemas que conlleva de ir perdiendolas por destrucción o simplemente desgaste por separado o si crear una reserva fuerte de artillería que llevaría meses mientras hay que aguantar el chaparrón ruso como sea.


----------



## Pinovski (17 Jun 2022)

__





Después de los fracasos en Izyum y Severodonetsk Rusia se estrella contra un nuevo muro: SLOVIANSK


A pesar de que la propaganda gubernamental rusa sigue triunfando en el foro, en el mundo real ocurre otra cosa más allá de RT y Gisbert. Recordemos últimos éxitos propagandísticos rusos: Kiev caería en tres días El Moskva no fue dañad y llego por su propia cuenta Mariupol caía todos los días...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Jun 2022)

Esta oferta del beodo es tan importante como mandar armamento y municiones sin parar. Instrucción y entrenamiento para 10000 tíos cada cuatro meses, si franceses y alemanes hicieran algo parecido los orcos sacarían la bandera blanca muy pronto.


----------



## _V_ (17 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esta oferta del beodo es tan importante como mandar armamento y municiones sin parar. Instrucción y entrenamiento para 10000 tíos cada cuatro meses, si franceses y alemanes hicieran algo parecido los orcos sacarían la bandera blanca muy pronto.



De puta madre!


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si yo fuera soldado ruso y destinado entre Kherson y Mariupol estaría superacojonado, hay una intensa actividad partisana ucraniana cada vez más numerosa y discreta; esa gente que se ha criado en el campo está acostumbrada a sacrificar sus animales como cosa normal y el rebanar pescuezos orcos les da una tremenda satisfacción personal.
Y sin ruido, bueno, sólo el aire que no llega a las cuerdas vocales, es duro pero es así.
He visto carteles de aviso a las tropas orcas por ahí pero paso de publicar las recomendaciones porque no me gusta dar de comer a los cerdos.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Este si que es un Boooom mañanero!



Es una excelente noticia, a ver si se confirma!.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si yo fuera soldado ruso y destinado entre Kherson y Mariupol estaría superacojonado, hay una intensa actividad partisana ucraniana cada vez más numerosa y discreta; esa gente que se ha criado en el campo está acostumbrada a sacrificar sus animales como cosa normal y el rebanar pescuezos orcos les da una tremenda satisfacción personal.
> Y sin ruido, bueno, sólo el aire que no llega a las cuerdas vocales, es duro pero es así.
> He visto carteles de aviso a las tropas orcas por ahí pero paso de publicar las recomendaciones porque no me gusta dar de comer a los cerdos.



Ponlas hombre ya he cenado, pero para el desayuno vienen bien.


----------



## alas97 (17 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Análisis del coronel austriaco sobre las entregas de armas
> 
> 
> 
> Basicamente viene a decir que los ucranianos están ante el dilema de ir enviando al frente las nuevas armas pesadas que consiguen nada más capacitar a las tripulaciones para ir reemplazando las pérdidas de combate con los problemas que conlleva de ir perdiendolas por destrucción o simplemente desgaste por separado o si crear una reserva fuerte de artillería que llevaría meses mientras hay que aguantar el chaparrón ruso como sea.



La logica militar ucraniana indica que hay que machacar tanto a los rusos hasta que no quede nadie.

¿Por qué?

La reunión de ayer de macron y cía, venía precisamente para apuñalar el nucleo de la resistencia ucraniana y hacerla firmar la cesión de territorio a favor de rusia.

de ahí que estaban cerrando el grifo de equipos y municiones.

Pero, como vieron que los ucranianos no se rendían y que seguían cerriles en su empeño abocando la ofensiva rusa al desastre, se dieron cuenta que europa perdía si ucrania claudicaba y decidieron dar el paso de volver apoyar a zelensky. el discurso de kissinger era el efecto que se buscaba, salvar a putin y joder a europa.

Pero parece que llego una contraorden y Uk tiene mucho que ver con esta nueva posición.

Sería ideal tener una reserva especializada de artillería pesada, pero el tiempo corre en contra y no se pueden dar el lujo de que el imperialismo ruso se afiance sobre el terreno, no, hay que hacerle sufrir gigantescas perdidas que no vean más remedio que tenga que evacuar posiciones y regresar dentro de sus fronteras.

La elite prorusa aquí se cogió el culo con la puerta, y la marea ha cambiado de momento a favor de ucrania.

Ya hoy le hundieron un barco a los rusos que transportaba misiles y tropas, y es la señal de que van a ir por objetivos marítimos legales enemigos con los misiles harpoon.

Vivir para ver, se ha vuelto hablar de nuevo del puente que une a crimea con rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Kazajstán se negó a reconocer la independencia de LPR y DNR en la presidencia de Putin


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Se informa que hubo un conflicto entre los kadoravianos y la "LPR", que se convirtió en un tiroteo. Los heridos y los muertos fueron arrastrados, los kidorovtsy fueron rematados.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

El "monumento Z" en Cheboksar, Rusia, ha sido destrozado por segunda vez por rusos decentes y honrados.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2022)

Johnson ofrece a Ucrania un importante programa de entrenamiento militar. El primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, ofreció entrenamiento en el campo de batalla a 10.000 militares ucranianos durante una visita sorpresa a Kyiv. “El programa podría cambiar la ecuación de esta guerra”, dijo.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> ...//...
> Ya hoy le hundieron un barco a los rusos que transportaba misiles y tropas, y es la señal de que van a ir por objetivos marítimos legales enemigos con los misiles harpoon.
> Vivir para ver, se ha vuelto hablar de nuevo del puente que une a crimea con rusia.



Nunca se ha dejado de hablar tanto de Nova Kakhovka como del puente ruso.
Del primero cada vez más fuerte, del segundo se susurra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

he's starting to get a bit worried ...

t.me/ItalyQanons/6590 4.1K viewsJun 17 at 08:52




zelensky macron binde


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

"The Power of a Smile ...

How many doors does a smile open?"

She is the President of the European Commission.

t.me/ItalyQanons/6579 2.5K viewsedited Jun 15 at 22:49







von del leyen inagurand Instalacion de ARTE PERFORMATIVO

de su amigo de correrias Zelensky para celebra los derechos humanos en EUROPA


----------



## -carrancas (18 Jun 2022)

@El Ariki Mau, miserable. buscate un trabajo menos arrastrao


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esta oferta del beodo es tan importante como mandar armamento y municiones sin parar. Instrucción y entrenamiento para 10000 tíos cada cuatro meses, si franceses y alemanes hicieran algo parecido los orcos sacarían la bandera blanca muy pronto.



Querían desmilitarizar Ucrania y colocar un gobierno títere en Kiev. En su lugar van a tener el país más anglófilo de Europa a las puertas de moscú armado hasta los dientes con equipamiento NATO.

Hage dres.


----------



## asakopako (18 Jun 2022)

El ilustre forero Mr. Pierde Aceite se ha abierto una cuenta en patreon por si alguno de vosotros quiere contribuir. Está en su firma.




La cosa está muy achuchada y eso que el rublo está imparable. Camarada Zurullov, que te comen la tostada.


----------



## BeninExpress (18 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Querían desmilitarizar Ucrania y colocar un gobierno títere en Kiev. En su lugar van a tener el país más anglófilo de Europa a las puertas de moscú armado hasta los dientes con equipamiento NATO.
> 
> Hage dres.



País? Qué país?

Medvedev, tajante contra Ucrania: “En dos años, desaparece, lo tengo claro”


----------



## ELVR (18 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El ilustre forero Mr. Pierde Aceite se ha abierto una cuenta en patreon por si alguno de vosotros quiere contribuir. Está en su firma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093990
> 
> ...



¿Están haciendo ERE de CMs?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El ilustre forero Mr. Pierde Aceite se ha abierto una cuenta en patreon por si alguno de vosotros quiere contribuir. Está en su firma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093990
> 
> ...



Jojo q muerto de hambre. Veo q es el patrón común de los prorusos gente q no tiene donde caerse muerto y que piensa que Putin es su Salvador


----------



## terro6666 (18 Jun 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> País? Qué país?
> 
> Medvedev, tajante contra Ucrania: “En dos años, desaparece, lo tengo claro”



Si la guerra dura dos años, la migración de África a Europa va a parecernos una broma comparado a las hordas de ruskis buscando un chusco de pan en occidente.


----------



## BeninExpress (18 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si la guerra dura dos años, la migración de África a Europa va a parecernos una broma comparado a las hordas de ruskis buscando un chusco de pan en occidente.



ruskis o ukros?

Nah.. no te preocupes que los ukros tienen que luchar hasta el último de ellos. Las que buscarán un chusco de pan van a ser las chortinas.

Que Dios pille confesado a más de un incauto porque si las ukras ya de por sí tienen un alto índice de desvarío, con una guerra y una migración forzosa de por medio la probabilidad de toparte con una tarada tiene que estar en un 50%.

Not bad.


----------



## moncton (18 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Están haciendo ERE de CMs?



Pero como puede ser esto si rusia esta ganando cientos de miles de billones de euros al dia y el rublo va como un tiro?


----------



## moncton (18 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El ilustre forero Mr. Pierde Aceite se ha abierto una cuenta en patreon por si alguno de vosotros quiere contribuir. Está en su firma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093990
> 
> ...



Mejor que se haga un only fans con la rusa, a mi no me van ciertas cosas pero seguro que hay degenerados de boca dura por ahi


----------



## BeninExpress (18 Jun 2022)

Es que las hispanistaníes, salvo ese honroso 5/10% el resto son totalmente desechables.

Creo que tenemos una de las proporciones más altas del planeta en "porqueyolovalguismo" femenino, y mirad que el listón está alto en este siglo XXI.

Y es que donde se plante una paticorta ejjjpañola que se quite de en medio Miss Belgrado, una princesa Catarí, o una eslava random, porque nuestras compatriotas aunque vayan en zapas, fumen y beban como un maromo y tengan menos modales que un jabalí, piensan que ellas valen el doble o triple, por lo menos..


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jun 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> País? Qué país?
> 
> Medvedev, tajante contra Ucrania: “En dos años, desaparece, lo tengo claro”



Eso de poner un link sin añadir tu argumento es bastante triste. ¿Qué se supone que quieres decir? ¿Se supone que hay que adivinarlo?


----------



## legal (18 Jun 2022)

La semana que viene se cumplen 4 meses de la invasión rusa, y hay varias conclusiones evidentes.
Rusia no va a conseguir derribar a Zelenski y colocar un gobierno títere, con el que poder aprovechar los recursos naturales de Ucrania, lo único que Rusia sabe exportar.
La otan está más fuerte que el 23 de febrero, con Finlandia y Suecia llamando a la puerta, y un proceso de rearme europeo generalizado.
El ejército ruso ha resultado ser mucho menos poderoso de lo previsto, y simplemente con la voluntad ucraniana de resistencia, y las armas e inteligencia occidentales se les ha echado de Kiev y el resto del Norte de Ucrania, así como de Jarkov.
Únicamente en el donbass han conseguido avances los orcos, a un coste de hombres y material inasumible si hubiera prensa libre en Rusia.
Putin no se esperaba la dureza de las sanciones económicas, ya que pensaba en una guerra de una semana, y que Occidente aceptará los hechos consumados.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jun 2022)

Gas Rationing Is Getting Closer for Europe


The region is on high alert after Russia made its biggest moves yet to use energy as a weapon.




www.bloomberg.com





*El racionamiento de gas está cada vez más cerca para Europa*

La región está en alerta máxima después de que Rusia hizo sus mayores movimientos hasta el momento para utilizar la energía como arma.

A lo largo de toda la Guerra Fría y en las décadas posteriores, Rusia fue un proveedor estable de gas para Europa. Eso cambió esta semana.

Rusia recortó el suministro de gas en aparente represalia por el apoyo de Europa a Kyiv. Después de sus mayores movimientos hasta el momento de utilizar la energía como arma, el racionamiento de gas en la región es ahora una perspectiva muy real.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Jun 2022)

Si lo piensas bien, es una buena forma de librarse de los verdes.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Están haciendo ERE de CMs?



Ignores masivos.


----------



## gabrielo (18 Jun 2022)

legal dijo:


> La semana que viene se cumplen 4 meses de la invasión rusa, y hay varias conclusiones evidentes.
> Rusia no va a conseguir derribar a Zelenski y colocar un gobierno títere, con el que poder aprovechar los recursos naturales de Ucrania, lo único que Rusia sabe exportar.
> La otan está más fuerte que el 23 de febrero, con Finlandia y Suecia llamando a la puerta, y un proceso de rearme europeo generalizado.
> El ejército ruso ha resultado ser mucho menos poderoso de lo previsto, y simplemente con la voluntad ucraniana de resistencia, y las armas e inteligencia occidentales se les ha echado de Kiev y el resto del Norte de Ucrania, así como de Jarkov.
> ...



algún inconveniente hay por ejemplo España la gasolina y el gasoil a 2,20 y subiendo y el gas y la electricidad muchísimo mas cara, creo yo que las sanciones económicas las hemos pagado mucho mas cara que los rusos a excepción de algún oligarca.

y creo que vamos a tener el precio del gas y la electricidad mas caro durante 10 o 15 años por nuestro posicionamiento totalmente parcial ,vender armas que al final será un regalo a un país en conflicto y la metedura de pata por no llamar acto deliberado criminal de don narciso falconetti por lo del sahara


----------



## EGO (18 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ignores masivos.



Ha bajado el numero de CM de la horda.

Yo a veces leo el foro sin registrar y el hilo follarusia esta muertisimo.Si no fuera por los cuatro bots que inundan las paginas de noticias kilometricas y las fotos de gatitos de jose mamadas ese hilo no tendria ni movimiento.

La horda hiede a cadaver.Los ucranianos podran comerse las uvas de nochevieja en Donestk y Sebastopol.


----------



## paconan (18 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos muestra las diferencias de poblaciones cercanas a la frontera entre Rusia y Finlandia
Ese algo mas que se pregunta... es apoderarse de los recursos del país vecino, que la cleptocracia siga enriqueciéndose mientras la población siga viviendo con miedo y anclada en el pasado


¿Por qué razones, por qué Rusia desestabiliza Ucrania solo porque Ucrania quiere unirse a la UE? ¿O algo mas?

En 1887, se fundaron una planta de pulpa de madera y un pueblo de Enso a orillas del río Vuoksa. La planta se convirtió en una gran fábrica de cartón y papel.
Tras los resultados de la Guerra de Invierno que Stalin y Molotov habían librado contra Finlandia, se firmó el Tratado de Paz de Moscú y el asentamiento, junto con una gran parte de la provincia de Vyborg, se transfirió a la URSS.
A cambio, Finlandia permaneció independiente de Rusia.





La ciudad pasó a llamarse Svetogorsk (Montaña de la Luz). Hoy en día, es una pequeña ciudad en la región de Leningrado, a solo 7 millas de Imatra, Finlandia.





Debido a que Soviet era el imperio más grande en la superficie de la Tierra, no tenía dinero ni deseo de invertir en Svetogorsk.
Se construyeron bloques de apartamentos cortados como galletas, y sus residentes, que no poseían ninguna propiedad, vivían para ayudar a los pueblos de Afganistán y Angola y esperar un futuro brillante.





Un futuro brillante nunca llegó, y el imperio más grande era demasiado grande, así que se derrumbó. Pero, por supuesto, los líderes culparon a Estados Unidos. Los residentes de Svetogorsk privatizaron sus apartamentos y compraron automóviles extranjeros.





No hicieron mucho más porque los nuevos líderes estaban más interesados en comprarse barcos gigantes a los que llamaban yates y palacios a los que llamaban villas y no trabajaban en la construcción de la economía moderna.





Mientras tanto, los residentes de Svetogorsk miraban hacia la frontera y se maravillaban de lo desarrollados, organizados y ricos que eran los residentes de Imatra.

Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Jun 2022)

Tenían un palacio y no para oligarca.






Tenían casas unifamiliares prolijamente pintadas a lo largo del paseo marítimo con farolas.






Oh, qué vidas tan cómodas llevaban esos finlandeses porque lograron repeler una gran horda del ejército soviético en 1939. Los residentes de Svetogorsk deseaban arruinarlos, pero había un tratado de paz y acuerdos comerciales.






Y no hay nada que los rusos puedan hacer más que mirar desde la distancia verdes de envidia.









Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Jun 2022)

Pasaron los años, y ahora Ucrania, una importante ex colonia del hasta ahora mayor imperio unido por una cultura y un idioma comunes, comenzó a mirar hacia el oeste.






¿Qué pasa si Occidente les enseña cómo desarrollarse y organizarse y no robar e invertir y así en lugar de esta miseria tendrán...






Buenas vidas felices y libres? ¡No! ¡No! ¡No! ¡No los dejaremos! ¡Los arruinaremos bien! Y esta vez, nuestra horda de ejército no se detendrá a mitad de camino como en Finlandia, sino que se apoderará de todo el país y siempre será subdesarrollado, feo, deprimente y sin sistema de drenaje de agua, excepto en el centro de Kyiv para propaganda y presumir ante los extranjeros. y para los ladrones locales del dictador.






Les enseñamos a amar de nuevo a Lenin. Respetar nuestros mitos y nuestras armas.






Y al igual que el hotel California, se registraron pero nunca se irán. Ese era el plan, pero los ucranianos le dieron una llave como Finlandia en 1939 porque no quieren ser esclavizados por un dictador y revolcarse en la miseria y sobrevivir por el bien de un futuro brillante que nunca llegará.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2022)

Los ruskis se quedan sin carros, sacan los T62 en Luhansk


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2022)

echabamos de menos a los tractores ucranianos


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ruskis se quedan sin carros, sacan los T62 en Luhansk



Esos no pasan la itv.


----------



## ghawar (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La,otan como tal, no puede intervenir en China.




ni rusia invadir ucrania, ni china violar espacios aereos o maritimos de sus vecinos.....las cosas no se pueden hasta que se acaba pudiendo


que pais nato se opondria a defender taiwan, japon o corea si xina ataca primero?


----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> ni rusia invadir ucrania, ni china violar espacios aereos o maritimos de sus vecinos.....las cosas no se pueden hasta que se acaba pudiendo
> 
> 
> que pais nato se opondria a defender taiwan, japon o corea si xina ataca primero?



Pues el que no quisiera intervenir, puesto que está fuera del ámbito de acción otan, que es únicamente para defenderse de Rusia.


----------



## McNulty (18 Jun 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> algún inconveniente hay por ejemplo España la gasolina y el gasoil a 2,20 y subiendo y el gas y la electricidad muchísimo mas cara, creo yo que las sanciones económicas las hemos pagado mucho mas cara que los rusos a excepción de algún oligarca.
> 
> y creo que vamos a tener el precio del gas y la electricidad mas caro durante 10 o 15 años por nuestro posicionamiento totalmente parcial ,vender armas que al final será un regalo a un país en conflicto y la metedura de pata por no llamar acto deliberado criminal de don narciso falconetti por lo del sahara



Tranquilo, que el colapso económico de Rusia está al caer (juas juas). Pronto lo veremos según los follaotans del hilo.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (18 Jun 2022)

Bajas ucranianas según Rusia.


----------



## ELVR (18 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ignores masivos.





moncton dijo:


> Pero como puede ser esto si rusia esta ganando cientos de miles de billones de euros al dia y el rublo va como un tiro?



Yo tengo una teoría al respecto, pero como todas las _paranoyas_ mías tampoco me hagáis mucho caso. Parece que USA en conversaciones con Venezuela ha aprobado la venta de petróleo veneco a Italia y España para disminuir la carestía de crudo en los mercados internacionales por las sanciones a Rusia. 

Y digo yo, ¿es posible que entre los acuerdos no estén también la cancelación de propaganda, inclusive internetera, contra USA, España y la de a favor de Rusia? Si es así, ya me veo que la Señorita Priede tal vez sea un poco mayor para ejercer. Y oiga, hay que ganarse las arepas.


----------



## pakitakita (18 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pero como puede ser esto si rusia esta ganando cientos de miles de billones de euros al dia y el rublo va como un tiro?



Porque no entendéis el hagedrecs. Ahora está HOLDEANDO rublos.


----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (18 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ruskis se quedan sin carros, sacan los T62 en Luhansk



Me parto. Le han puesto rejilla anti Javellin en el techo a un T-62. Como si hiciera falta un Javellin para reventarlos, cuando con un RPG-7 parece que sobra.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (18 Jun 2022)

Helicópteros rusos que en su momento fueron fabricados para el Gobierno de Afganistán salen de una base americana camino de Ucrania..


----------



## favelados (18 Jun 2022)

Raro dron capturado a los rusos. Parece que se van quedando cortos de drones y recurren a estos que pertenecen a un ministerio ruso y son de uso civil


----------



## Plutarko (18 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Raro dron capturado a los rusos. Parece que se van quedando cortos de drones y recurren a estos que pertenecen a un ministerio ruso y son de uso civil



Ese tipo de drone, vengan del lado que vengan son un poco denigrantes. Nivel aficionado de radio control.
Por otra parte, no nos dejemos engañar por la propaganda de guerra, una foto oportunista de un dron capturado o un vehículo destruido por el un dji marvik con una bomba de 50 gramos, todo es amplificado en el sentido interesado. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## paconan (18 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky en tono de humor nos muestra unos videojuegos piratas de moda en Rusia en 2022
Serán buenos para el entrenamiento de Mr Fintas?


¿Qué juegos de computadora o videojuegos se juegan en Rusia?

Los videojuegos rusos son tan especiales que nadie puede entender cómo y, lo que es más importante, por qué jugarlos fuera de la patria.
Una breve reseña de los mejores juegos de computadora piratas 2022.





Qatar planea construir un gasoducto de natagas a Europa, y los ejecutivos de Gasprom contratan al ejército ruso para defender sus súper yates y mansiones de la competencia.
En el Nivel uno, tu tarea es arrasar Alepo con misiles soviéticos. Mantenga la puntuación de niños y adultos asesinados para recibir medallas en el Kremlin del presidente.
En el Nivel 2, debes salvar a los terroristas; en el Nivel 3 explica a la audiencia de la televisión rusa por decimoséptima vez en cinco años que la operación militar especial ha terminado. En el Nivel 4, tu misión es localizar a los residentes hambrientos y entregarles pan duro para que Russia Today y Sputnik puedan filmarlo.
** estrellas de cinco.





Decimos: "Rusia no tiene carreteras, solo direcciones".
Conduce un camión ZIL en los caminos embarrados de Motherland. Empuje cuando esté atascado o espere hasta la estación seca.
Lucha contra los ladrones armados con AK-47 con maldiciones y saliva (en Motherland, solo los criminales pueden portar armas). Rinde homenaje al oligarca Rothenberg por el privilegio de vivir en Rusia.
Se juega mejor con auriculares para un auténtico rugido del motor debido a la ausencia de silenciador y cabina insonorizada.
*** de 5





Un cosmonauta regresa de una misión secreta a Marte y descubre que, debido a las sanciones occidentales, Rusia es postapocalíptica, con bandas de caníbales itinerantes en busca de gasolina para sus Ladas soviéticos.
Los biplanos arrojan folletos que dicen "El mundo del siglo XXI está centrado en Rusia" y "ganaremos una operación militar especial".
Tu trabajo es encontrar y matar al líder de la secta para que Rusia finalmente pueda fusionarse con China.
**** de 5





cosacos
Muchos niveles en este clásico juego de sable. Nivel “Pogrom”: encuentre y liquide judíos antes de que se trasladen a Estados Unidos y contribuyan con 1 billón de dólares a su PIB.
Nivel "WW2": la caballería ataca los tanques y aviones de la Wehrmacht en la picadora de carne contra metal de última generación.
Nivel “Ucrania” más de lo mismo pero esta vez la caballería cosaca ataca drones y misiles antitanque inventados por los judíos a quienes los cosacos no han podido liquidar en el Nivel 1. Nadie ha pasado nunca ese nivel.





Te despiertas en un bloque de apartamentos Kruschevka en invierno. El Día de la Marmota (Día del Oso Pardo, lo llamamos) te persigue.
Vas a buscar dinero para pedir prestado a otros borrachos para comprar vodka. Compras vodka y te emborrachas. Ves el paisaje de tonos grises a través de la ventana. Vendes objetos personales en línea para comprar más vodka.
El día es corto, pierdes la noción del tiempo. ¿Amanecer o atardecer? A quien le importa. Lo único destacado es golpear a la esposa. Los jugadores pasan horas jugando esperando los dulces minutos de sadismo mientras la televisión anuncia la guerra nuclear al mundo.
***** de cinco

Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Jun 2022)

Y finalmente lo mejor de lo mejor. La historia Blitzkrieg que debía durar tres días está en su cuarto año. Las misiones se anuncian y luego cambian confundiendo a los jugadores. Los objetivos militares se fijan y no se alcanzan.

Los jugadores veteranos sugieren que lo mejor es la estrategia de tierra quemada: destruir ciudades y pueblos y matar a todos. De todos modos, nadie asume ninguna responsabilidad.

Puedes comprar soldados por 200 mil rublos por cabeza y no pagarle a la familia del soldado muerto y todo lo que tienes que hacer es quemar su cuerpo pero no esparcir cenizas en los campos porque quieres matar de hambre a la población local y al mundo entero. por despecho

Cuando claramente no gane, simplemente pague novias o sobornos a los políticos europeos y ellos darán CONCESIONES territoriales en un intento inevitable de apaciguar al agresor.

****++++ de 5.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jun 2022)

__





MULTIPLES Reportes de arsenales rusos en llamas en el Donbass, han llegado los misiles de largo alcance y la artillería pesada [VIDEOS NUTRITIVOS]


En las últimas 72 horas, al menos siete almacenes militares de la Federación Rusa han sido destruidos en Donetsk - medios de comunicación Las fuentes de la publicación afirman que los almacenes de los ocupantes fueron destruidos por "ataques de alta precisión": siete disparos - 7 objetivos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## duncan (18 Jun 2022)

De momento el más atinado:


----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## OvEr0n (18 Jun 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> País? Qué país?
> 
> Medvedev, tajante contra Ucrania: “En dos años, desaparece, lo tengo claro”



De tres dias a dos años...


----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

Parece que Jerson esta a punto de ser liberado y que los rusos se han ido de Mikolaiev.









Ucrania.- Un asesor de Zelenski asegura que las tropas rusas ya han abandonado Mikolaiv y entregarán Jersón


El asesor de la Presidencia de Ucrania Oleksei Arestovich ha aseguado que las tropas rusas presentes en...




www.notimerica.com













El ejército ucraniano llega a las puertas de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón


Este sábado, un cartel de fondo blanco apareció colgado en muros y árboles de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón. "Rusia: 626 kilómetros. Ejército ucraniano: 10...




www.elmundo.es













Las autoridades de Jersón instan a la ciudadanía a abandonar la región para facilitar el trabajo del Ejército de Ucrania


Las autoridades de la región ucraniana de Jersón han hecho un llamamiento a la ciudadanía para que...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Subprime (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Raro dron capturado a los rusos. Parece que se van quedando cortos de drones y recurren a estos que pertenecen a un ministerio ruso y son de uso civil



Hombre! un Supercam  . Uso agrimensor, para medir campos y una herramienta más de la agricultura. Si no le han montado contramedidas adicionales son una presa facil.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Parece que Jerson esta a punto de ser liberado y que los rusos se han ido de Mikolaiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que avisar a los de Crimea para que vayan haciendo acopio de agua mineral.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jun 2022)

Lentamente los rusos se van evaporando de Jersón, su primera conquista. RUSOS EN PÁNICO por el aumento de atentados contra los colaboracionistas...


Continua la incesante conquista de ciudades de la zona, al igual que ocurrio en Kiev y Chernihiv los rusos se retiran. El ejército ucraniano llega a las puertas de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón | Internacional (elmundo.es) Donbas y Kherson: una historia de dos frentes Mientras todo el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

Este sábado, un cartel de fondo blanco apareció colgado en muros y árboles de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón. "*Rusia: 626 kilómetros. Ejército ucraniano: 10 kilómetros*". Era un mensaje en ruso destinado a los militares de Moscú que invadieron la urbe en los primeros días de la guerra y que ahora pueden sentir, en la distancia, que la guerra vuelve a ellos tres meses después.

Mientras que todo el mundo miraba al Donbás, donde *los rusos han estado avanzando una media de medio kilómetro*, Ucrania ha conseguido avances notables en el frente sur, donde no tiene, ni mucho menos, sus mejores tropas. La ofensiva iniciada hace un mes *ha perforado las líneas de defensa rusas en varios puntos del río Inhulets*, que Ucrania ha conseguido cruzar con éxito y crear cabezas de puente. Esta ofensiva está apoyada por la acción de *grupos de partisanos* que han ido reventando cualquier posibilidad de poner en marcha un pseudo referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia. De momento han eliminado a alcaldes colaboracionistas, militares rusos y funcionarios rusos como Yevhen Soboliev, el tipo al que Moscú puso al frente de la cárcel. Ayer su coche voló por los aires, creando la sensación a los ocupantes *de que no podrán dormir tranquilos en Jersón*.

Los ucranianos, empujando la línea del frente, se han situado a unos 10 kilómetros de la ciudad, es decir, a tiro de artillería. Si los rusos no refuerzan la guarnición con más tropas, los ucranianos podrían tratar de tomarla en los próximos días, lo que supondría otro duro golpe en la "Operación Militar Especial" que ya tuvo que *redefinir*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jun 2022)

que brutalidad, a saber que porcentaje de consumibles belicos se han cargado estos dias



Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## César Borgia (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (19 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



A mi madre, ya sacaron las armas secretas, las putinas de la chincheta estarán corriendose.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

__





el tito Putin ha hablado hoy y no ha dejado indiferente a nadie


Miente más que Sánchez.




www.burbuja.info





MEANWHILE



EL LIDER DEL MUNDO LIBRE ( UN DOBLE EN REALIDAD ) 


FOTOSHOP PAR ENFATIZAR LA RELACION DE LA CAIDA DE BIDEN
PREVISTA EN EL QPOST
O MEJOR DICHO : ESCENIFICADA POR QUE ES UN ACTOR PARECE SER ( STUNT | DOBLE ) 

₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ
Biden bike fall, DECODE! June 18th. Drop 1500, timestamp 6:18:, picture of a bike + 'POTUS' & 'morning'. NO COINCIDENCES. FULL CONTROL.

₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ
Forwarded from Dave
Biden bike fall, DECODE! June 18th.
Drop 1500, timestamp 6:18:, picture of a bike + 'POTUS' & 'morning'.
NO COINCIDENCES. FULL CONTROL.
t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/516 1.6K viewsPatrick Henry , Jun 18 at 22:42





Drop Search Results: #1500







qalerts.app




t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5167
147 viewsPatrick Henry , Jun 19 at 03:59​


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Jun 2022)

Prensa rusa.


*Planta Topaz se incendia en Donetsk tras bombardeo*

18 junio 2022 a las 09:44





Foto: Alexey Kudenko/RIA Novosti
Empleados del Ministerio de
Situaciones de Emergencia de la DPR

*Tras el bombardeo matutino en Donetsk, la planta de Topaz, ubicada en la región de Kuibyshev, se incendió, informó el alcalde de la ciudad, Alexei Kulemzin, en su canal de Telegram. Según él, ahora se ve una densa nube de humo sobre la planta. Kulemzin también señaló que varios residentes locales resultaron heridos.



La planta Topaz fue fundada el 10 de octubre de 1974 en Donetsk. El perfil de la empresa es el desarrollo y la producción de sistemas y complejos complejos de ingeniería de radio, que incluyen inteligencia electrónica de largo alcance y sistemas de alerta temprana, sistemas de defensa aérea, incluida la estación de inteligencia de radio Kolchuga*


----------



## Subprime (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (19 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Este sábado, un cartel de fondo blanco apareció colgado en muros y árboles de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón. "*Rusia: 626 kilómetros. Ejército ucraniano: 10 kilómetros*". Era un mensaje en ruso destinado a los militares de Moscú que invadieron la urbe en los primeros días de la guerra y que ahora pueden sentir, en la distancia, que la guerra vuelve a ellos tres meses después.
> 
> Mientras que todo el mundo miraba al Donbás, donde *los rusos han estado avanzando una media de medio kilómetro*, Ucrania ha conseguido avances notables en el frente sur, donde no tiene, ni mucho menos, sus mejores tropas. La ofensiva iniciada hace un mes *ha perforado las líneas de defensa rusas en varios puntos del río Inhulets*, que Ucrania ha conseguido cruzar con éxito y crear cabezas de puente. Esta ofensiva está apoyada por la acción de *grupos de partisanos* que han ido reventando cualquier posibilidad de poner en marcha un pseudo referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia. De momento han eliminado a alcaldes colaboracionistas, militares rusos y funcionarios rusos como Yevhen Soboliev, el tipo al que Moscú puso al frente de la cárcel. Ayer su coche voló por los aires, creando la sensación a los ocupantes *de que no podrán dormir tranquilos en Jersón*.
> 
> Los ucranianos, empujando la línea del frente, se han situado a unos 10 kilómetros de la ciudad, es decir, a tiro de artillería. Si los rusos no refuerzan la guarnición con más tropas, los ucranianos podrían tratar de tomarla en los próximos días, lo que supondría otro duro golpe en la "Operación Militar Especial" que ya tuvo que *redefinir*




Como relato romántico lo de los partisanos vende. Pero me extraña que sean grupos de irregulares, ni siquiera aunque les proporcionen la información para golpear.
Lo que estamos viendo son tácticas de infiltración por parte de unidades de operaciones especiales. Quizá grupos de solamente tres o incluso dos, están usando los buggies, quads y las motos eléctricas para llegar de noche sin hacer ruido. Cuando llega el boooom los tíos están ya a varios kilómetros volviendo a su posición, que no tiene que ser en zona ucraniana, durante ocho años Ucrania ha estado preparando una red de puntos de avituallamiento, descanso, o comunicación en todo el este del país. En principio era para esos grupos de irregulares que formarían la resistencia y habrían recibido entrenamiento en manejo de armas en las defensas territoriales, pero esa red ahora la emplean las fuerzas especiales para generar el caos en la retaguardia orca.

Aunque la resistencia ucraniana irregular existe, sus acciones son más de recogida de datos, horarios de personalidades relevantes a eliminar, o de las guardias y patrullas de los ocupantes, donde acantona sus fuerzas, por si hay una agrupación que valga la pena bombardear una vez contrastada la información, o sin contrastar si el informante se ha demostrado ya de confianza con acciones anteriores, lo cierto es que esto mina la moral del invasor, y en consecuencia, su determinación de combatir. El reflejo animal de "luchar-huir". Aquí huir incluye rendirse, desertar o no renovar el contrato profesional cuando termine, si llega con vida a su término, claro. Lo cierto es que lo que decía aquel legionario en el programa de Iker sigue siendo cierto y la razón fundamental para que Mordor abandone: cuantos más orcos caigan para no levantarse más, antes acabará todo esto.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## paconan (19 Jun 2022)

Otra entrevista a Khodorkovsky, aporta algún dato interesante, califica a Putin como un gánster y a los oligarcas como falderos de Putin para influir en occidente

*Mikhail Khodorkovsky: 'Putin se ha embarcado en una ruta que lo llevará a su desaparición'*

Cuando Mikhail Khodorkovsky era un niño en la Unión Soviética, pasaba los veranos con su bisabuela en Kharkiv. “Fue hace mucho tiempo, y pensé que había olvidado todos esos años”, dice. “Pero cuando vi las imágenes del bombardeo de Kharkiv, y cuando vi a la gente [refugiándose] en el metro de Kharkiv, todo se puso patas arriba dentro de mí”.

Khodorkovsky, que alguna vez fue el hombre más rico de Rusia y ahora es considerado uno de sus distinguidos disidentes, no será del tipo emocional. Si lo hubiera sido, no habría prosperado en las privatizaciones del salvaje oeste de los años noventa. Tal vez tampoco hubiera sobrevivido a la última década en la cárcel que lo convirtió en un emblema de la oposición a Vladimir Putin. En lo individual, es anticuado y poco sentimental: por lo general, termina sus reflexiones sobre Ucrania con una sonrisa sombría. “Sí, sí, el sentido del humor negro y el sarcasmo son mis características sobresalientes. Por eso me gustan los británicos”. Khordokovsky, que ahora tiene 58 años, vive principalmente en Londres con su esposa desde 2015.

Aun así, la lucha lo ha sacudido. Cuando comenzó, dejó de dormir. Ahora critica a occidente por no darse cuenta de lo que está en juego. “Si no logramos enfrentar esta plaga en Ucrania, tendremos que enfrentarla en otros territorios”, dice a través de un intérprete.
El “próximo paso del Kremlin va a ser el bloqueo aéreo de Lituania. Permitirá que la aviación rusa vuele directamente entre Rusia y Kaliningrado. Entonces la OTAN se enfrentará a la pregunta de qué hacer.

“Por supuesto, Putin eventualmente perderá. Si gana ahora en Ucrania, por problemas internos, iniciará una guerra con la OTAN. Y eventualmente perderá esa guerra. Si no hubiera sido por tantas bajas, habría dicho que en realidad estoy bastante feliz, porque se ha embarcado en una ruta que lo llevará a su desaparición. Pero esta victoria específica en Ucrania depende completamente de Occidente”. Si Occidente falla ahora, podría enfrentarse a una "frontera caliente muy larga en Europa, de 2.500 km de largo".

Puede ser más sencillo a Khodorkovsky de bajo costo si su alarmismo no hubiera llegado a la mayoría de edad. Hace un año, dijo que el autócrata ruso podría desencadenar su propia caída a través de “un grave error de cálculo político que resulte en la derrota en un conflicto militar”.

Desestima a estos, junto con Henry Kissinger, que desean hacer concesiones a Putin. “Con todo respeto a Henry Kissinger, tiene una noción de Putin como una especie de proyección de Leonid Brezhnev. . . [Pero] Brezhnev no era un gángster. En segundo lugar, Brezhnev luchó [en la segunda guerra mundial]. Él y la gente a su alrededor se dieron cuenta de que la guerra es lo peor. Putin nunca ha peleado. No entiende cómo son las guerras. Entiende los juegos de computadora y las guerras en su computadora portátil.

“[Kissinger] no se da cuenta de que no encuentras acuerdo con un gángster cuando hablas desde una posición de debilidad. No se da cuenta de que, para Putin, una guerra es solo una forma normal de elevar sus calificaciones electorales. Ha iniciado guerras cuatro veces.
Una pregunta se arremolina en mi cabeza: ¿Kodorkovsky ha cambiado? El bigote se ha ido, ¿pero la codicia? En la década de 1990, compró vales de acciones de rusos anormales por una miseria; más tarde, a través del plan amañado de préstamos por acciones, se hizo con la propiedad del premio. Era el hombre más rico de Rusia a la edad de 40 años.

Pero también quería vender una participación en su compañía petrolera Yukos a ExxonMobil. Se dedicó a la política, denunciando la corrupción en una asamblea televisada con Putin. Ambos ataques enfurecieron al presidente ruso. Khodorkovsky fue encarcelado por evasión de impuestos y fraude. Fue indultado poco antes de los Juegos Olímpicos de Sochi 2014, cuando a Putin todavía le importaba su imagen del mundo. Ha vivido en el exilio desde entonces.

¿Cómo lo cambió la cárcel? “La lección más importante fue una visión diferente del tiempo. En los negocios, siempre tienes la impresión de que siempre estás rezagado. Debe tomar la decisión ahora, de lo contrario, todo será terrible. Cuando estás en prisión, una semana después te enteras de las cosas que suceden afuera. Tomas una decisión, que solo se transmitirá a las personas una semana o tal vez un mes después de eso. De repente te das cuenta de que no ha pasado nada malo por eso. Podrías haber tardado aún más.

Otros oligarcas aprendieron una lección única: no se opongan a Putin. ¿Entiende por qué Roman Abramovich y otros realmente sienten que no pueden comunicarse? “Abramovich y otros a los que llamas oligarcas en Occidente: los veo como agentes de Putin, ni más ni menos que eso”. Los oligarcas no pueden tener ningún efecto sobre Putin, sin embargo, “tienen muchas palancas en sus manos para influir en la opinión pública y la política en Occidente. Es por eso que Putin tiene interés en ellos como herramienta de influencia”.

¿Qué hizo con las infructuosas conversaciones de paz de Abramovich entre Moscú y Ucrania? “Creo que Putin le dio luz verde para participar, para que Abramovich pudiera protegerse de las sanciones. Mi opinión personal es que, durante las elecciones, Abramovich va a trabajar en interés de Putin”. Abramovich ha negado en todo momento una relación detallada con Putin.

Khodorkovsky también puede estar en contra de un embargo de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso, argumentando que los aranceles serían más altos, porque no aumentarían mucho los precios del petróleo. Pero no asume que esto pueda ser un momento de auge para las corporaciones petroleras rusas: las prohibiciones sobre el cambio de tecnología “tienen un impacto muy serio en el costo de la producción de petróleo, que se come el dinero que tiene el [gobierno ruso], incluso para financiar la guerra.

Khodorkovsky se comprometió a no involucrarse en política después de salir de la cárcel, sin embargo, rápidamente terminó patrocinando iniciativas civiles y candidatos de la oposición. "¡Estoy seguro de que [Putin] se ha arrepentido de su decisión de dejarme ir, muchas veces!" De hecho, en 2015, Khodorkovsky fue acusado en Rusia de organizar el homicidio de un alcalde en Siberia en 1998, una transferencia que se consideró políticamente motivada. Pero el intento de construir una oposición ha fracasado. ¿Por qué? “¿Has oído hablar de muchas oposiciones en las dictaduras?”

Los rusos tienen el “síndrome de Estocolmo”, dice. Pero también ve indicios de la fragilidad de Putin, en el fracaso de declarar una movilización fundamental para la lucha en Ucrania. “Si estuviera totalmente convencido de que la sociedad rusa es un monolito, habría reclutado a estas personas hace mucho tiempo”.

En última instancia, el futuro de Rusia se determinará porque en todo momento lo ha sido, argumenta Jodorkovsky, con total naturalidad. “El cambio de régimen en la Rusia de hoy solo puede llegar por la fuerza. Podría ser el séquito de Putin, podría ser el ejército o podría ser la sociedad. . . Esta es otra razón por la que Putin y [el dictador bielorruso Alexander] Lukashenko no se atreven a armar a la gente. [Volodymyr de Ucrania] Zelenskyy realmente no temía a su propia gente y repartió armas. Si Putin reparte 40.000 AK en Moscú, mañana no estará con nosotros”.

Muchos rusos están resentidos con Khodorkovsky por el caos de los años noventa. No está interesado en discutir eso: “Se cometieron errores y habría hecho muchas cosas de manera diferente. Pero no me gustan las memorias como género, me gusta seguir adelante”. (Él dice que retiene alrededor de $ 500 millones en propiedad).

Khodorkovsky es ambivalente sobre Alexei Navalny, el carismático crítico de Putin que recientemente fue trasladado a una cárcel de máxima seguridad. “No tenemos absolutamente ninguna diferencia en lo que respecta a esta guerra o la necesidad de un cambio de régimen. Pero discrepamos bastante sobre el futuro de Rusia, lo cual es normal”. Khodorkovsky argumenta que Navalny se ve a sí mismo como un futuro zar. “Creo que creer en un buen zar es una idea muy peligrosa para la Rusia de hoy”, porque cualquier figura zarista necesita un enemigo exterior para controlar. En cambio, las autoridades posteriores de Rusia “deberían ser reunidas por las regiones, porque las regiones, a diferencia del zar, no tienen ningún interés creado en la agresión extranjera”.

¿Qué pasa con la percepción de Khodorkovsky de que Rusia podría ser algún día una nación europea estándar? “No ha pasado nada que destruya esta idea. Rusia es parte de Europa. El hecho de que Alemania tuviera a Hitler no convertía a Alemania en un país no europeo. . . Putin está tratando de girar a Rusia hacia el este, pero esto es demasiado para una sola vida”.

Su identificación personal está bajo presión. “Toda mi vida me he identificado con Rusia. [Pero] me di cuenta de que esas personas en el metro de Kharkiv son mi gente, y esas personas que los están bombardeando son mis enemigos. A veces me equivoco y llamo al ejército de Putin 'nuestro ejército', pero mi esposa, que es rusa de pies a cabeza, siempre me recuerda que no es nuestro ejército”.

En 2000, los oligarcas apoyaron a Putin tomando energía, creyendo que no representaba un riesgo para ellos. ¿Putin cambió o lo juzgaron mal? “Hubiera sido bueno para mí decir que él era diferente antes, porque eso significaría que no cometí un error. Ha cambiado de rumbo, por supuesto. Pero fundamentalmente siguió siendo lo que era: una persona de la KGB y un gángster, que es lo mismo. Pero es una persona muy talentosa, que puede impresionar a la persona con la que está hablando con lo que quiere ver. Cuando la gente se ríe de George W. Bush por decir: 'Miré al hombre a los ojos y descubrí que era muy directo y digno de confianza', nunca me río, porque no vi a Putin por lo que era en realidad".

¿Y quién es Jodorkovski en realidad? No parece un mártir ni un político (no le gusta posar para las fotos, para empezar), sino un hombre inteligente e inflexible.

“Esto es el resultado de subestimar mi vida”, explica. “En prisión, tu propia vida no vale mucho. . . Sugeriría que las personas cuiden sus vidas y las valoren. Pero si las circunstancias lo exigen, no tiene sentido tener miedo, porque cuando tienes miedo, mueres todo el tiempo”. 
*En el instante
¿El libro electrónico que te influenció? *_Hard to be a God_ (1964) de los hermanos Strugatsky, escritores de ciencia ficción. Sus libros describen con precisión lo que está pasando ahora en Rusia.
*¿Fue asesinado Boris Berezovsky? *Puedo percibir por qué pudo haber sido un suicidio.
*¿Tu vida tiene otro capítulo, después de este? *Eso espero.
*¿Qué es lo que la gente se equivoca acerca de ti? *Mucha gente en Rusia asume que deseo liderarlos. No se dan cuenta de que esto puede ser un trabajo laborioso, y ya he tenido suficiente.











Mikhail Khodorkovsky: ‘Putin has embarked on a route that is going to lead to his demise’


When Mikhail Khodorkovsky was a boy within the Soviet Union, he spent summers together with his great-grandmother in Kharkiv. “It was a long time ago, and




www.businesslend.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (19 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta algo sobre el gasto de atención medica en Rusia

"Se calculó que el gobierno ruso gasta en la operación especial en Ucrania en tres horas lo que Moscú y el Óblast de Moscú gastan en atención médica en un año. Y algunas regiones gastan en una década menos dinero en atención médica de lo que gastan en la operación especial en un par de horas"

¿Por qué estábamos tan equivocados acerca de Rusia?

Todo lo que sabes sobre Rusia era un culto de carga. La imagen del país que te formaste en tu cabeza viendo noticias de Moscú o San Petersburgo no existe.
Nuestra empresa farmacéutica y nuestros socios han suspendido temporalmente toda la producción de medicamentos porque los ingredientes del API se fabrican en Europa y China, y no cumplirán las temibles sanciones estadounidenses.
¿Cuál es la solución? Etiquetar los alimentos como medicinales y dárselos a los pacientes. Más de la mitad de los ciudadanos rusos no han visitado a un médico ni una sola vez en su vida, por lo que no debería causar demasiado daño a la salud pública.
Los hombres en promedio ya viven menos que en la Siria devastada por la guerra. Y si mueren cinco o diez años antes, ¿Qué diferencia haría para el gobierno?






Tomé esta foto de un hombre en su escala en Moscú, cerca de la estación central de trenes. Puede pasar otra década en la miseria sin analgésicos y acceso a condiciones sanitarias, o morir en un resplandor de gloria en Donbass.

Se calculó que el gobierno ruso gasta en SMO en Ucrania en tres horas lo que Moscú y el Óblast de Moscú gastan en atención médica en un año. Y algunas regiones gastan en una década menos dinero en atención médica de lo que gastan en SMO en un par de horas.
Cuando le pregunté a mi esposa qué pensaba de su gobierno que quitó su medicamento salvavidas fabricado en Suiza, dijo que tiene cuidados paliativos en forma de ampollas (probablemente, placebos).
¿Y si ya no hay ampollas y en su lugar te dan comida cara? Ella no vio ningún motivo de preocupación.
Le dije, ¿te das cuenta de que a tu gobierno le importas un carajo y te trata peor que a los animales domésticos? Ella dijo, deja de decir tonterías.
¿Por qué tal falta de pensamiento crítico y de preocupación por el bienestar personal? Debido a esto -






Rusia es una secta religiosa. Sustituya el rostro de Lenin por el de Putin y es básicamente una recreación de la Rusia del siglo XX.

El trabajo de un individuo es luchar y adorar al líder de la secta, y la muerte es igual al martirio. Sin duda, las élites rusas creen que sus súbditos no son mejores que los esclavos y que soportarían cualquier dificultad.
Y lo que hace el líder de la secta, imita al enemigo, a saber, Occidente, en todo menos en la sustancia, porque sin imitación es solo una secta religiosa y no tiene medios prácticos para sobrevivir un solo día, no sin tecnologías críticas y petrodólares que las sanciones han expuesto.
Considere el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo que es un culto de carga del Foro de Davos.
Una vez que Occidente se separó de la Madre Patria, el culto a la carga comenzó a parecerse a un avión de madera construido por los aborígenes para imitar al avión estadounidense que se estrelló en su isla del Pacífico con la esperanza de que también pudiera volar.






Hay bailes alegres contra la cara del líder de la secta.





La inauguración del foro se anuncia como el inicio del operativo militar especial con cañonazos que se ha convertido en un referente del culto religioso propio.


Continua


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (19 Jun 2022)

Una mujer robot en el buffet era una muñeca robot estadounidense después de un cambio de vestuario.





El bicarbonato de sodio soviético se anunció como una nueva empresa comercial.





Los talibanes discutieron el lucrativo comercio de heroína. Y el jefe de RT exigió volar el centro de toma de decisiones en Ucrania para una victoria final y decisiva contra Occidente que no puede estar a la altura de la grandeza de Putin.
Con todas estas travesuras, los creyentes esperan lograr una economía exitosa como si su principal requisito fueran las ceremonias vudú y la presencia del líder religioso.














Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

Relacionado






Me he pasado el nivel; El Imperio Ruso es una secta satánica


Pues eso, pido que se me desbloquee el próximo nivel porque este está ya finiquitado y listo para que los becarios rellenen de tramite la tesis doctoral. Este rayo ya ha surcado los cielos pero el trueno aun no retumba. Hay que esperar. ¿por que el Kremlin es una SECTA SATANICA? 1º MOTIVACION...




www.burbuja.info







paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky nos comenta algo sobre el gasto de atención medica en Rusia
> 
> "Se calculó que el gobierno ruso gasta en la operación especial en Ucrania en tres horas lo que Moscú y el Óblast de Moscú gastan en atención médica en un año. Y algunas regiones gastan en una década menos dinero en atención médica de lo que gastan en la operación especial en un par de horas"
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Jun 2022)

¿Os acordáis de los mapas que hacía el gobierno ruso y los canales pro-rusos sobre los avances de su ejército en MARZO? veamos que tal han envejecido | Burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



No puede ser el retrasado Panchito dijo que no servían para nada


----------



## Nicors (19 Jun 2022)

Los prorusos, equidistantes y neutrales hablan del miedo a las nukes tácticas como forma de apaciguar al ejército ucraniano y para que no sigan insistiendo en la defensa de su país.
Por mis escasos conocimientos de las nukes tácticas, entiendo que estas han de ser lanzadas desde un misil o que las deje caer un avión, sus efectos difieren si explotan en el suelo o en el aire.
Usadas contra las posiciones armadas ucranianas ¿que efectos podrían tener en el curso de la guerra tanto para unos como otros?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los prorusos, equidistantes y neutrales hablan del miedo a las nukes tácticas como forma de apaciguar al ejército ucraniano y para que no sigan insistiendo en la defensa de su país.
> Por mis escasos conocimientos de las nukes tácticas, entiendo que estas han de ser lanzadas desde un misil o que las deje caer un avión, sus efectos difieren si explotan en el suelo o en el aire.
> Usadas contra las posiciones armadas ucranianas ¿que efectos podrían tener en el curso de la guerra tanto para unos como otros?



Y ni hablemos de la lluvia radioactiva cayendo sobre toda bielorusia


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Como relato romántico lo de los partisanos vende. Pero me extraña que sean grupos de irregulares, ni siquiera aunque les proporcionen la información para golpear.
> Lo que estamos viendo son tácticas de infiltración por parte de unidades de operaciones especiales. Quizá grupos de solamente tres o incluso dos, están usando los buggies, quads y las motos eléctricas para llegar de noche sin hacer ruido. Cuando llega el boooom los tíos están ya a varios kilómetros volviendo a su posición, que no tiene que ser en zona ucraniana, durante ocho años Ucrania ha estado preparando una red de puntos de avituallamiento, descanso, o comunicación en todo el este del país. En principio era para esos grupos de irregulares que formarían la resistencia y habrían recibido entrenamiento en manejo de armas en las defensas territoriales, pero esa red ahora la emplean las fuerzas especiales para generar el caos en la retaguardia orca.
> 
> Aunque la resistencia ucraniana irregular existe, sus acciones son más de recogida de datos, horarios de personalidades relevantes a eliminar, o de las guardias y patrullas de los ocupantes, donde acantona sus fuerzas, por si hay una agrupación que valga la pena bombardear una vez contrastada la información, o sin contrastar si el informante se ha demostrado ya de confianza con acciones anteriores, lo cierto es que esto mina la moral del invasor, y en consecuencia, su determinación de combatir. El reflejo animal de "luchar-huir". Aquí huir incluye rendirse, desertar o no renovar el contrato profesional cuando termine, si llega con vida a su término, claro. Lo cierto es que lo que decía aquel legionario en el programa de Iker sigue siendo cierto y la razón fundamental para que Mordor abandone: cuantos más orcos caigan para no levantarse más, antes acabará todo esto.
> ...



Está claro. Pero lo que más les jode es recibir noticias de partisanos atentando o rebanando pescuezos por la noche, esto genera una tremenda desconfianza entre los invasores que verán enemigos por todas partes, hasta en una vieja con bastón se les antojara un irreductible enemigo.
QUE SE JODAN
Partisanos? Pues firmo partisanos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Jun 2022)

Para consumo interno?

50 generales y oficiales destruidos + 30 tanques de golpe. Si no se demuestra va a ser un ridículo espantoso, pero creo que les da igual. 

Pravda 


*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la destrucción de más de 50 generales y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una reunión*.

Y un par de aviones de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las posiciones de sus propias unidades en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

19 junio 2022 13:00
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la destrucción de más de 50 generales y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una reunión
Y un par de aviones de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las posiciones de sus propias unidades en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.
Alejandro BOYKO


- Las grandes pérdidas en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están obligando al comando ucraniano a lanzar a la batalla personal no capacitado que carece de las habilidades necesarias en el manejo de armas y equipo militar. Entonces, a las 13.30, un par de aviones de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania atacaron las posiciones de sus unidades en el área de la aldea de Shirokoye, región de Dnipropetrovsk, - Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa, dijo a los periodistas en una sesión informativa reciente.

Este es el primer ataque aéreo de la aviación ucraniana contra sus propias unidades terrestres, y dada la escasez (207 aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han perdido desde el inicio de la operación), Kyiv tiene aviones únicos.

Pero, en general, el "fuego amigo" entre las unidades terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocurre regularmente. Autodestruye no solo a los combatientes de la defensa territorial y al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino también a los mercenarios extranjeros. Esto sucede no solo por la mala formación del personal militar ucraniano, sino también por la hábil supresión de las comunicaciones por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, así como por eventos especiales que desorientan a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Kyiv también está experimentando una escasez de comandantes de unidades y militares profesionales. Después de la destrucción de varios cuarteles generales cerca de Kyiv, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron a más de cincuenta oficiales superiores.
*
- Durante el día pasado, misiles marítimos de largo alcance y alta precisión "Calibre" atacaron a las 12:30 el puesto de mando de las tropas ucranianas cerca de la aldea de Shirokaya Dacha, región de Dnepropetrovsk, en el momento en que se celebraba una reunión de trabajo del personal de mando de allí se llevó a cabo el grupo estratégico-operativo de tropas "Alejandría". Como resultado del ataque, más de 50 generales y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos, incluido el estado mayor general, el comando del grupo de tropas Kakhovka, las tropas de asalto aéreo y las formaciones que operan en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Zaporozhye, Konashenkov. señalado*.

Solo como resultado de un ataque en el lugar de descarga del escalón cerca de la estación de tren Gubinikha, región de Dnepropetrovsk (a las 19.20), *más de 100 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 30 tanques y vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.* A las 02:05, en el área del asentamiento de Selidovo de la República Popular de Donetsk, la mano de obra y el equipo militar de la brigada de infantería motorizada 56 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue derrotada. Fueron destruidos hasta 200 militantes, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros que formaban parte de esta brigada, así como dos vehículos de combate del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, 10 vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. Como parte de la lucha contra la batería en la dirección de Donetsk, siete pelotones del Grad MLRS y un pelotón de artillería en posiciones de fuego fueron derrotados: enumere los objetivos destruidos, teniente general.

*Los pilotos de la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército liquidaron cuatro almacenes en el Donbass con cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones de artillería en las áreas de los asentamientos, un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1. Misiles y artillería alcanzaron 22 puestos de mando, 48 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 123 distritos*.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para consumo interno?
> 
> 50 generales y oficiales destruidos + 30 tanques de golpe. Si no se demuestra va a ser un ridículo espantoso, pero creo que les da igual.
> 
> ...



WOW 50 generales que serian mas generales de los que tenemos en activo aqui...por supuesto propanda de mierda que los cm de rt pondran portodas partes diciendo que sera el fin de LA OTAN y demas chorradas asi


----------



## duncan (19 Jun 2022)

Yago necesita unos días de descanso:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Jun 2022)

Amenaza mafiosa a Kazajistán: liberarán las provincias del norte (donde los rusoparlantes se concentran) si no se comportan como buenos súbditos del khan


----------



## César Borgia (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ungaunga (19 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para consumo interno?
> 
> 50 generales y oficiales destruidos + 30 tanques de golpe. Si no se demuestra va a ser un ridículo espantoso, pero creo que les da igual.
> 
> ...



Se han olvidado de contar tres tiranosaurios y dos tortugas ninjas.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (19 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Amenaza mafiosa a Kazajistán: liberarán las provincias del norte (donde los rusoparlantes se concentran) si no se comportan como buenos súbditos del khan



Con su permiso, he hecho un cutre paco-meme:


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los follaputines andan muy subidos por el avance a paso de tortuga en el dombass..a pesar de que los rusos superan en hombre 5 a 1



Eso es una gilipollez. Y de las gordas, precisamente los rusos no han metido gente, ni han movilizado nada, tiene algo menos de 100.000 hombres y los republicanos y prorrusos varios que aportan otros 40.000 o 50.000. Precisamente van lentos porque van con lo minimo,.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> WOW 50 generales que serian mas generales de los que tenemos en activo aqui...por supuesto propanda de mierda que los cm de rt pondran portodas partes diciendo que sera el fin de LA OTAN y demas chorradas asi



Lee la noticia 50 generales y oficiales. Por cada general habra los enlaces, coroneles, etc...etc...no son 50 generales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es una gilipollez. Y de las gordas, precisamente los rusos no han metido gente, ni han movilizado nada, tiene algo menos de 100.000 hombres y los republicanos y prorrusos varios que aportan otros 40.000 o 50.000. Precisamente van lentos porque van con lo minimo,.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee la noticia 50 generales y oficiales. Por cada general habra los enlaces, coroneles, etc...etc...no son 50 generales.



aun esto esperando por los 50 espias del mossad,cia,MI5 demas chorradas que dijeron cuando aleppo fue liberada....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Amenaza mafiosa a Kazajistán: liberarán las provincias del norte (donde los rusoparlantes se concentran) si no se comportan como buenos súbditos del khan



con todo el ejercito ruso en ucrania,,donde cojones sacaran tropas?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> con todo el ejercito ruso en ucrania,,donde cojones sacaran tropas?



Putín a lomos de un oso y una leva de mayores de 60 años, la experiencia es un grado dicen.


----------



## Subprime (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## pep007 (19 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Estos artilleros ucranianos son unos putos cirujanos...

Menos mal que los M777 son chatarra segun los ruskis del foro...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (20 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Amenaza mafiosa a Kazajistán: liberarán las provincias del norte (donde los rusoparlantes se concentran) si no se comportan como buenos súbditos del khan



Las amenazas rusas ya no son lo que eran hace 3 meses

Como el matón que vive de la fama de haberle pegado a un parvulito y se mete con uno que le parte la cara y se dedica a decirle a sus amigos "tuvo suerte que cuando lo pille..."

Mucha boquilla pero poca chicha


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

No se lo creen ni ellos..


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Las amenazas rusas ya no son lo que eran hace 3 meses
> 
> Como el matón que vive de la fama de haberle pegado a un parvulito y se mete con uno que le parte la cara y se dedica a decirle a sus amigos "tuvo suerte que cuando lo pille..."
> 
> Mucha boquilla pero poca chicha



Bueno, pero eso es si creemos lo que nos dicen los medios otánicos. El ejército ruso "de verdad" con las armas de última generación y los soldados de élite está aguardando en bases secretas hasta que llegue el momento para asestar el golpe definitivo.


----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Parece mas un intento por parte de Rusia para intentar fijar tropas ucranianas,pero dudo mucho que consigan algo,Lukasenka,las cosas como son,con los años a aprendido a apostar a caballo ganador y no entrar en Ucrania fue la mejor decisión que pudo tomar,no creo que lo haga ahora


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

La ciudad y los puentes están ya a tiro de artillería de una manera bastante sencilla, sino se atacan es porque de momento las FFAA ucranianas no lo consideran oportuno.


----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)

Se ve que a los K52, se les olvido, equiparlos con ceniceros, luego tiran las colillas por la ventanilla, y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Ya están en fase manta: o se tapan los pies o la cabeza, ambas cosas no pueden ya.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Guardar esta info por si los rusos llegan a España


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Ayer, en la región de Kharkiv, Ucrania destruyó el centro de comando e inteligencia del 20º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Ejército Ruso. Matar a muchos oficiales.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

El #Resistance en #Kherson tiene ojos en todas partes. Y no solo los ojos.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



He leido q esta noche les han enviado unos pepinos a los de la isla, iran saliendo videos y mas información


----------



## ghawar (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> He leido q esta noche les han enviado unos pepinos a los de la isla, iran saliendo videos y mas información



Si eso parece, por Twitter ya ha más info pero habrá que esperar un poco para saber que ha pasado, aunque de momento pinta bien


----------



## keylargof (20 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Uhhhh que buena pinta tiene esto!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Es posible que se hayan estado usando ya HIMARS, se habla de una decena de "cohetes"


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Otros prisioneros rusos en manos de ucranianos brindan información importante. Los rusos, a quienes su mando arroja a una muerte segura, sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas, tienen cada vez menos ganas de luchar.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Igor Girkin se hace eco del ataque


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

tb creo que se fundieron dos estrellas de la muerte y dos tiranosaurios T-REX.. ale al ignore


----------



## ghawar (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otros prisioneros rusos en manos de ucranianos brindan información importante. Los rusos, a quienes su mando arroja a una muerte segura, sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas, tienen cada vez menos ganas de luchar.



Ningún ruso sin su lavadora


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Pánico en los centros comerciales de la región de Kaliningrado. Lituania ha bloqueado la comunicación ferroviaria de carga entre la Federación Rusa y Kaliningrado.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

La aviación ucraniana destruyó un grupo táctico de compañía de tropas rusas y uno de los bastiones de la Federación Rusa, y los artilleros antiaéreos de la Fuerza Aérea derribaron un avión no tripulado, Yuriy Ignat, presidente de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas. de Ucrania, dijo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ningún ruso sin su lavadora



Lo de las lavadoras parece un chiste... pero no lo es.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

Ves otro retrasado ...


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el posible abrazo del oso de china a rusia



¿El poder industrial de Rusia ha quedado muy por detrás del de China?






ZIL fue el primer y más grande fabricante de automóviles de la Unión Soviética. ZIL significa Zavod Imeni Likhacheva (planta nombrada en honor a Likhachev).
Ivan Likhachev era un campesino, marinero, mecánico, y cuando los bokcheviques llegaron al poder le permitieron operar una pequeña planta que confiscaron a los alemanes después de la revolución.
La planta habría estado arruinada si no fuera por el viaje de Likhachev a Detroit, donde conoció a Henry Ford, aprendió sobre sus métodos de producción en masa y los copió.





Los trabajadores de ZIL se manifiestan contra los "provocadores estadounidenses desvergonzados".





Allí se fabricaron los famosos camiones ZIL, así como limusinas para los líderes del partido, copiadas de los planos robados por los agentes de la KGB. Era un pueblo dentro de Moscú, con sus propias escuelas, clínicas, sanatorios, equipo de hockey, burdeles.





Cuando los ciudadanos soviéticos ansiaban bienes de consumo, el gobierno central encargó a ZIL que produjera refrigeradores y bicicletas a partir de las piezas de los camiones.
Y luego, un día, el enorme gigante automotriz se convirtió en un pueblo fantasma. La fábrica ZIL estaba kaput.





Fui a ver qué pasó con el fabricante de automóviles ZIL y la ciudad dentro de la ciudad.

continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

Y encontré… un nuevo pueblo dentro del pueblo. Sí, muy creativo. El municipio de Moscú destruyó todo en su totalidad y comenzó a construir una nueva ciudad dentro de la ciudad para 25 mil habitantes.






Será un pueblo con sus propias escuelas, jardines de infancia, clínicas, sanatorios, equipo de hockey, burdeles.






Y no van a trabajar en una fábrica de automóviles gigante... no según el plan, no, no lo harán porque ZIL está kaput. Muy bien entonces, pero ¿dónde van a trabajar para pagar el 20% de interés de la hipoteca a 30 años?






Bueno, trabajos como en corporaciones estatales.

¿Pero no están bajo sanciones y no pueden hacer negocios como de costumbre?

Tal vez entonces negocio privado.

Pero todo se está hundiendo porque los clientes ya no tienen ingresos por disposición.






Bueno, ¡entonces serán ingenieros en las nuevas plantas de fabricación de automóviles como Moskvich!

continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

La ciudad de New ZIL cuenta con el servicio de trenes Siemens. Siemens salió de Rusia y los trenes serán canibalizados por piezas. Ahora hay nueve trenes... y ahora hay ocho... y ahora aquí va la locomotora de vapor.

¿En serio? Pero no tienen suficientes repuestos producidos localmente, por lo que los precios de los autos nuevos sin bolsas de aire y ventanas eléctricas serán tan altos que la gente no podrá comprarlos y tendrán que ser subsidiados por el gobierno hasta que llegue la competencia de China y Corea del Sur los eliminará exactamente de la misma manera que le sucedió a ZIL.






Bueno, entonces, mientras Europa, India y China compren nuestro petróleo y gas, de una forma u otra el dinero se escurre hacia el plancton de las oficinas de alto nivel y podrán pagar su hipoteca durante los próximos treinta años...






Supongo que esta es una forma de resolver el problema del estacionamiento: puedes vivir en la parte superior de un garaje de cuatro pisos. Imagina los humos en el quinto piso.

Pero para 2030, Europa planea eliminar gradualmente el petróleo y el gas rusos, entonces, ¿cómo pagará su hipoteca el plancton de las oficinas?






Los coches tienen más privilegios que los residentes. Definitivamente los autos tienen más valor que sus dueños en la Rusia post-SMO.

La solución entonces es dejar que los chinos abran una planta de automóviles y la hagan competitiva de la misma manera que lo hizo Likhachev al copiar la producción en masa de Henry Ford.








continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

Porque en los últimos veinte años llevamos a la bancarrota a una fábrica de automóviles y...






Y degradó este instituto politécnico que no produce ingenieros que puedan diseñar y fabricar autos competitivos.
















Y en su lugar construyó miles de centros comerciales para gastar petrodólares en bienes de consumo occidentales que ahora están sancionados.

continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

Así que ahora están vacíos porque hay considerablemente menos petrodólares para gastar y mucho menos bienes de consumo de calidad. Entonces, lo que haremos a continuación es contratar a 25 mil ingenieros chinos.








continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

Y darles apartamentos gratis y mujeres sobrantes para casarse o lo que quieran hacer con ellas y pueden contratar mano de obra localmente que es mucho más barata que en China. Desde allí -






Y construirán nuevos autos y camiones y refrigeradores y bicicletas.






Y tendrán un buen precio para que incluso los rusos pobres puedan permitirse comprarlos y la planta no necesitará ningún subsidio del gobierno para que puedan concentrarse en lo que más les gusta hacer: invadir Europa.






La subyugación de los rusos no es nada nuevo, sin embargo, algunos afortunados podrán escapar de la trampa de la clase media baja convirtiéndose en famosos jugadores de hockey para entretener a los chinos los domingos.

continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jun 2022)

O hacer carrera en las fuerzas armadas y unidades mercenarias.






No sabemos qué nos deparará el futuro, pero una cosa es segura: la fiesta ha terminado, la era del dinero barato dice adiós. Rusos, tendréis que ir a trabajar. Y trabaja duro como "el dragón está respirando en tu espalda". ¿Ese símbolo de San Jorge atravesando al dragón? Va a ser al revés.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> O hacer carrera en las fuerzas armadas y unidades mercenarias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos edificios horteras, los he visto en Getafe con colorines.


----------



## Chaini (20 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>





Dr Polux dijo:


> He leido q esta noche les han enviado unos pepinos a los de la isla, iran saliendo videos y mas información



Los cuentas militares pro-rusas dicen que hubo entre 30 y 35 explosiones en la isla


----------



## Chaini (20 Jun 2022)

¿Algún dato personal de los generales? ¿algún nombre?, no dudo de que servicio secreto ruso posee información exacta. Sólo te pido un apellido de un general.

En este hilo por ejemplo se han subido, nombres, fotos y rango de generales desputinizados


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (20 Jun 2022)

Destruyeron a sentenaaaaares de generales no más, lisensiaaaaado. Fue un ataque muy bacaaaaano


----------



## Josant2022 (20 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Destruyeron a sentenaaaaares de generales no más, lisensiaaaaado. Fue un ataque muy bacaaaaano





Y hizo BUM, y dije, YA ESTÁ AQUÍ LA GUERRA


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

82 soldados de la Brigada Aerotransportada de EE. UU. llegaron a Polonia. Entrenarán a los militares ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

#Syrian mercenarios vestidos con #Russian uniformes del ejército fueron vistos en el aeródromo militar de #Melitopol en la noche del 16 al 17 de junio. Un grupo de mercenarios sirios fue eliminado recientemente mediante ataques aéreos en la región #Kherson , pero este parece ser un grupo diferente.


----------



## Casino (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Guardar esta info por si los rusos llegan a España




Tenemos 48 horas para prepararnos. Si a Lisboa llegan en tres días, aquí llegarán pasado mañana.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Uyyy a que suena esto?? han llegado juguetitos nuevos?? 

Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo en el mar: jefe de Crimea controlada por Moscú


----------



## Casino (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Pues parece más una mina pero si dicen que fue un misil guiado....


----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## kikepm (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Delirante la afirmación de la posibilidad de que haya ataques de falsa bandera contra civiles en el Donbass por parte de Rusia.

Lleva el ejército ucraniano dedicado al bombardeo de civiles desde 2014, cuestión ampliamente obviada por los medios y políticos occidentales, y resulta que eran los rusos los responsables.

La catadura y sinvergonzonería de los medios pro OTAN es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Plutarko (20 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que brutalidad, a saber que porcentaje de consumibles belicos se han cargado estos dias



Es que hay que ser subnormal profundo para publicar una foto así. Lo de santi millan te cuesta el divorcio pero esa foto cuesta la vida. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## keylargof (20 Jun 2022)

Parece que han llegado los bichos nuevos de largo alcance, están poniendo finos a los rusos. Está siendo una de las mañanas más nutritivas de las últimas semanas


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Tropas ucranianas con un SPG-9 "Guerrero" búlgaro disparando rondas contra posiciones rusas.


----------



## Plutarko (20 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pues parece más una mina pero si dicen que fue un misil guiado....



Yo diría que es una mina. Y de esos vídeos me mosquea cuando cortan al poco sin querer mostrar el resultado final. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Casino (20 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Yo diría que es una mina. Y de esos vídeos me mosquea cuando cortan al poco sin querer mostrar el resultado final.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall




No hace falta ver el final. ya no puede operar, solo queda la duda de si puede repararse o no, pero después de esa explosión las orugas se han cascado. 
Y la doctrina orca dice entre líneas que cuando el vehículo no sea apto para el combate debe abandonarse de modo que me espero al vídeo del tractor para salir de dudas. Si hay vídeo con tractor, puede repararse, si no hay vídeo con tractor ya no pasa la ITV.


Venga, mucho ánimo, que la guerra larga le viene bien al zar enano.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (20 Jun 2022)

Con pinzas:

Rusia detiene el envío de petróleo kazajo tras las declaraciones de Tokayev en el SPIEF, mientras Kazajistán bloquea en su territorio 1.700 vagones con carbón ruso, - medios de comunicación


----------



## katiuss (20 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Delirante la afirmación de la posibilidad de que haya ataques de falsa bandera contra civiles en el Donbass por parte de Rusia.
> 
> Lleva el ejército ucraniano dedicado al bombardeo de civiles desde 2014, cuestión ampliamente obviada por los medios y políticos occidentales, y resulta que eran los rusos los responsables.
> 
> La catadura y sinvergonzonería de los medios pro OTAN es para hacérselo mirar.



Si unos pueden ver ovnis otros tb... Es lo que tiene la guerra, que todo dios miente...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jun 2022)

Has 300 militares españoles en Lituania

Prensa Lituania.


Lituania ha recibido una nueva amenaza del Kremlin: nuestras manos están abiertas LRYTAS.LT EL MUNDO EVENTOS El senador Andrei Klimov, presidente de la comisión temporal de Rusia sobre la defensa de la soberanía estatal y la prevención de la interferencia en los asuntos internos de Rusia, dijo que el gobierno lituano, que había lanzado un "bloqueo" de la región de Kaliningrado, había derrocado la sede de Vilnius como miembro de la Unión Europea. Unión revoque su decisión. MÁS FOTOS (2) BNS y lrytas.lt inf. 2022-06-20 12:35, actualizado 2022-06-20 13:57 Exigió que la UE obligue a Lituania a levantar las restricciones al tránsito de carga rusa a la región de Kaliningrado y amenazó con que, de lo contrario , Rusia abordaría el problema por sí misma. "*Si la Unión Europea no corrige inmediatamente la arrogancia de Vilnius, tales acciones invalidarán ante nuestros ojos todos los documentos que prueban la pertenencia de Lituania a la UE y nos abrirá las manos para resolver el problema causado por el tránsito de Lituania a Kaliningrado por cualquier medio que elijamos.* ", escribió Telegram en las redes sociales. A.Klimovas. Agregó que después de decidir restringir el tránsito de casi la mitad de la carga de Rusia a la región más occidental del país, Lituania "derribó la silla" en la que se había sentado como miembro de la UE durante muchos años. Klimov acusó a la OTAN de "declarar un bloqueo de la región rusa" por parte de uno de sus estados miembros. "Esta última acción puede considerarse una agresión directa contra Rusia, lo que nos obliga a tomar medidas de autodefensa apropiadas de inmediato", dijo Klimov. SABER MÁS G. Landsbergis: La prohibición del tránsito de acero a Karaliaucija no es una decisión de Lituania, sino de la UE Lituania: solo el comienzo: la Duma rusa puede considerar revocar el reconocimiento de la independencia de Estonia y Letonia Mientras tanto, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo el lunes que la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías autorizadas entre Lituania y Rusia a través del tránsito era una "violación de todo" sin precedentes. El secretario de prensa del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo a la radio rusa Kommersant FM que tales acciones podrían verse como "sin duda un elemento del bloqueo". “Entendemos que esto se debe a la pertinente decisión de la Unión Europea de extender las sanciones a todo tránsito. También lo consideramos ilegal”, dijo.


----------



## duncan (20 Jun 2022)

Yago y Alejandro:


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Destruyeron a sentenaaaaares de generales no más, lisensiaaaaado. Fue un ataque muy bacaaaaano



Y con el se montó la balasera, pinche bato culon.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos se ven obligados a excavar constantemente en el suelo, cavando trincheras y fortificaciones. Y constantemente encuentran artefactos de la última Segunda Guerra Mundial, o incluso de tiempos más antiguos, en los que la tierra ucraniana es rica...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo de los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas holandeses YPR-765 al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine .


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Repetido


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Sabiendo que los ucranianos no bombardean áreas residenciales, los rusos esconden sus vehículos blindados justo entre las casas de los civiles. ¡Qué bueno que haya drones que solucionen este problema también!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Soldado ucraniano con algunos rusos capturados.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jun 2022)

Desde siempre he creido que en una guerra no hay mas regla que la de matar al enemigo y poco mas, en lo demas poco o nada mas.
Anda que?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Desde siempre he creido que en una guerra no hay mas regla que la de matar al enemigo y poco mas, en lo demas poco o nada mas.
> Anda que?



La cosa es que la táctica rusa es mandar oleada tras oleada hasta que el rival se quede sin munición..y aquí no funciona gracias al suministro de la OTAN...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Un medico ucra captura 8 prisioneros


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que los ucras han debido de hacer pupita en la isla de las serpientes

Segun Igor Girkin


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jun 2022)

Supongo que tambien cabe la esperanza de que se acaben los que defienden a ucranioa , sean ucranianos, fanaticos, mercenarios y demas especies humanas que con tal de matar o cobrar son capaces de dar su vida por algo tan incoherente como un puto pàis , patria o estado habiendolas a mogollon en el resto del mundo y en diferentes colores y variedades infinitas e inagotables y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Unidad Agrícola Táctica en acción cerca de Bashtanka. Nunca te metas con los granjeros ucranianos enojados.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

El MBT ruso se topó con un campo minado en algún lugar del este.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Región de Donetsk


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para pasearse sabiendo que el enemigo tiene drones de reconocimiento en alguna parte. Vale para todos. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Cámara lenta 9K115-2 Metis ATGM lanzado por soldados del batallón 227th TD. Región de Járkov


----------



## UNKAS (20 Jun 2022)

Es extraño, en las estanterías rusas han empezado a aparecer latas con la -semiesvática- Z patriótica impresa.
No, lo extraño no es la Zombificación en marcha de todo aspecto de la vida en Rusia, eso viene de años.

Lo raro es que las latas contienen ...calcetines!!

Parece una chorrada, pero para mí dice mucho sobre el estado de la economía rusa. O se han quedado sin suministro del producto que contenía originalmente las latas o no les queda plástico para envasar los calcetines... o ambas. Parece que la sábana ya no les da para tapar la cabeza y los pies a la vez.


----------



## Visrul (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pánico en los centros comerciales de la región de Kaliningrado. Lituania ha bloqueado la comunicación ferroviaria de carga entre la Federación Rusa y Kaliningrado.



A Putin le crecen los enanos...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Desconocemos las razones exactas detrás de esta supuesta orden, pero augura una carnicería incluso aunque lograse sus objetivos.

Según los informes, Rusia ordenó a sus fuerzas que lleguen a las fronteras de Luhansk el domingo. Esta movilización masiva de tropas rusas tiene como objetivo romper la resistencia del ejército ucraniano en Severodonetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

¿Os acordáis del crucero 'Moskva'? Pues los marineros que sobrevivieron van a ser reclutados nuevamente según sus padres que exigen que no se les envíe de nuevo a la guerra. Al parecer servirían en el 'Ladny', que se puso en servicio en 1981.









Новая газета. Европа


Говорим как есть. Пишем о происходящем в России, Украине и Европе. Новости, аналитика, мнения экспертов, специальные репортажи и журналистские расследования.




novayagazeta.eu


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

Ey pero se hundió por" accidente"


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago y Alejandro:



El famoso K52

Para el 8 de Abril ya habían derribado 10










Así es el Caimán, el helicóptero ruso más moderno que Ucrania machaca con lanzamisiles


El Kmov Ka-52 Alligator es uno de los helicópteros más modernos y mortíferos de la fuerza aérea rusa y el ejército ucraniano ha derribado diez.




www-elespanol-com.cdn.ampproject.org






*Así es el Caimán, el helicóptero ruso más moderno que Ucrania machaca con lanzamisiles
*
*El Kmov Ka-52 Alligator es uno de los helicópteros más modernos y mortíferos de la fuerza aérea rusa y el ejército ucraniano ha derribado diez.*


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Parece que les esta costando conseguir nuevos reclutas:


Noticias reales de "profundidad " (basado en informes en medios) : 
1. ¡Hasta ahora, 10K o el 20% de los reclutas se inscribieron en la región federal central! Es poco probable que tengan el 80% restante en los próximos 30 días. 
2. Ingushetia (Cáucaso) tiene problemas con el registro, muchos jóvenes que se esconden.
3 Solo el 25% del plan de reclutamiento se completa en Priamurye (región del Lejano Oriente). 
4. Región de Novosibirsk: solo el 26% de los reclutas se envían a las fuerzas armadas antes del 9 de junio (la fecha límite es el 15 de julio). 
5. Región de Voronezh, en la frontera con Ucrania: ¡solo el 3,5% de los reclutas se inscribieron! Fracaso evidente.

Evidencia basada en fuentes abiertas: la mayoría de los hombres jóvenes y sus padres no creen #PutinWarCriminal que no serán enviados a y utilizados como "carne de cañón" en Ucrania. La campaña de reclutamiento de primavera 2022 está fallando en Siberia y en las regiones cercanas a Ucrania.


----------



## ppmurga (20 Jun 2022)

Vente pa Rusia Pepe... Grito de los prorusos desde Moscú


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jun 2022)

Carro ruso pasa sobre un terreno minado:


----------



## ELVR (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

El funcionamiento del mecanismo de carga automática en T-64 BULAT,


----------



## Casino (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que les esta costando conseguir nuevos reclutas:
> 
> 
> Noticias reales de "profundidad " (basado en informes en medios) :
> ...




Las minorías de ojos rasgados no quieren morir por los cleptócratas orcos. 
Se puede sembrar aquí el relato para las futuras primaveras.
Atentos a la jugada magistral del enano ajedrecista, le toca mover.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

El gobernador de Kaliningrado, Alikhanov, le dijo a RIA que Rusia presentará una lista de condiciones (¿un ultimátum?) al embajador de la UE convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores sobre la prohibición parcial de tránsito de Kaliningrado de Lituania.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

Sieverodonetsk, las batallas de la ciudad continúan


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)

*Lo que queda del ejército ruso al cuarto mes de la guerra.*

Podeis usar el traductor, pagina interesante









Насколько война истощила российскую армию


Исследование «Важных историй»




istories.media


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El funcionamiento del mecanismo de carga automática en T-64 BULAT,



ya un carrista occidental recarga manual mas rapido


----------



## ELVR (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El funcionamiento del mecanismo de carga automática en T-64 BULAT,



En su momento decían que más de uno se había pillado la mano o el brazo ahí. Lo que cabreaba mucho a los pro-rusos en internet. Por entonces cubanos principalmente


----------



## asdadalex25 (21 Jun 2022)

hilo se lleno de puros otanicos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desconocemos las razones exactas detrás de esta supuesta orden, pero augura una carnicería incluso aunque lograse sus objetivos.
> 
> Según los informes, Rusia ordenó a sus fuerzas que lleguen a las fronteras de Luhansk el domingo. Esta movilización masiva de tropas rusas tiene como objetivo romper la resistencia del ejército ucraniano en Severodonetsk.



Puede ser que se estén quedando sin fuelle. Vamos, que las reservas heredadas de la Unión Soviética también se están agotando. Los alfombrados de artillería rusos tienen que gastar miles de proyectiles al día y posiblemente, en la realidad tengan mucho menos stock del que pensaban (Seguramente ese stock haya sido vendido de estraperlo a Eritrea, Sudan…) Si siguen a este ritmo de avances lentísimos a un costo/gasto tan alto, se les acaba todo en breve, así que habrán pensado en tirarlo todo junto a ver si consiguen que el ejercito de Ucrania colapse antes que ellos.


----------



## ghawar (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## duncan (21 Jun 2022)

Otra planta de munición que está poniéndose las pilas:









Expal aumentará la producción en su planta de Trubia y anuncia nuevas contrataciones


El centro está especializado en la fabricación de componentes metálicos –vaina y el propio proyectil- para municiones de medio y gran calibre.Las instalaciones han recuperado los niveles de ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## neutral295 (21 Jun 2022)

La mentira de EEUU diciendo que Ucrania da de comer a todo el planeta, otro farol más de los yanquis reyes del poker con trampas, y Putin tiene la culpa. Potaneros españoles os toman el pelo  Las zanahorias en Andalucía tienen que venderla al ganado por la miseria que le pagan a los agricultores. En España tendremos hambruna por culpa de los politicos que nos engañan con Putin y Ucrania, quieren empobrecer a la clase media. Los politicos españoles quieren clase rica y clase baja por orden de los EEUU, pero Putin seguirá teniendo la culpa de que la agricultura en España no funciona.

*Cuando este invierno los políticos que digan que hay que racionar la comida y te ofrezcan cucarachas, porque falta alimento a causa de la guerra con Rusia, recuérdales que es lo que ha provocado las políticas de restricción a nuestra agricultura de la Comunidad Europea.*

Regalan a los ganaderos 600 toneladas de zanahoria


----------



## EGO (21 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya un carrista occidental recarga manual mas rapido



Aun yendo relajado, un carrista occidental carga mas rapido que esa mierda de sistema ruso y ademas tiene espacio para bailar una jota si le da la gana.Los carros rusos son claustrofobicos.


----------



## paconan (21 Jun 2022)

Hilo de Twitter sobre la corrupción dentro del ejército ruso y el "estado mafioso" ruso. 





1/ Si estás en el ejército ruso, ¿por qué necesitas protección de esta gente pero también aspiras a comportarte como ellos? La respuesta está en la cultura gángster de Rusia. En esta tercera de una serie, analizaré algunos factores detrás de la escala épica de la corrupción militar de Rusia.
2/ Para el primer hilo de la serie, sobre corrupción militar de bajo y mediano nivel, ver más abajo.
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader


> https://twitter.com/ChrisO_wiki/status/1531716422220632067?t=Y_LiloFrllvFq4wz5RtnzQ&s=19



3/ Para la parte 2, sobre la corrupción entre la élite militar de Rusia, ver:
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader

4/ A menudo se ha descrito a Rusia como un estado mafioso. Quizás sea más útil llamarlo un estado mafioso, uno donde la sociedad en general ha adoptado tácticas y lenguaje criminales. El crimen organizado ruso tiene una larga historia, que se remonta mucho antes de la época soviética.
5/ Los esfuerzos soviéticos para reprimir el crimen resultaron contraproducentes: los gulags se convirtieron en centros de entrenamiento y reclutamiento para delincuentes y estimularon la formación de pandillas. Funcionarios soviéticos corruptos y la KGB llegaron a usar redes criminales para satisfacer necesidades que el estado no podía satisfacer, o como activos negables.
6/ Las redes criminales surgieron de las sombras durante la era de Gorbachov, explotando la liberalización económica. Cuando la URSS colapsó en 1990 y sus activos fueron privatizados, los funcionarios recurrieron a los delincuentes para que los ayudaran a liquidar las propiedades estatales recientemente adquiridas.
7/ La sociedad en muchas partes de la antigua URSS -no sólo en Rusia, también ha sido un gran problema en Ucrania- se volvió 'mafia'. El comportamiento criminal se convirtió en la forma normal en que se hacían las cosas. Los oligarcas utilizaron medios delictivos para ganar fortunas y el crimen organizado ruso se globalizó.
8/ Uno de los aspectos más importantes de la criminalización de Rusia fue el desarrollo de 'krysha' (literalmente un 'techo') como principio organizativo de la sociedad rusa. En lenguaje sencillo, es una estafa de protección.
9/ Adquieres krysha - protección - de otros para permitirte hacer tu negocio, legítimo o no. Sin él, puede ser vulnerable a los enemigos o aquellos que simplemente quieren robarle. A menudo sustituye a la policía y los sistemas de justicia corruptos y rotos de Rusia.
10/ Krysha se puede adquirir a través de pagos en especie, a través de obligaciones sociales o políticas, o simplemente a través de sobornos. Funciona en todos los niveles, desde las empresas ordinarias hasta los principales políticos. También funciona dentro de grupos del crimen organizado, que buscan krysha de funcionarios corruptos.
11/ Krysha es la base de gran parte de la corrupción en las fuerzas armadas de Rusia. Ellos mismos son vulnerables al gangsterismo. En múltiples regiones, las bandas del crimen organizado han aterrorizado, extorsionado, saqueado y atacado unidades militares enteras, probablemente bajo la protección de krysha.
12/ En un caso, en la ciudad de Yurga en el oblast de Kemerovo, entre 2017 y 2021, un mafioso llamado Mudaris Tartykov -apodado Mandarín o Misha el Oso- extorsionó a tres brigadas militares con base allí. La base fue apodada 'el maldito lugar' por los soldados rusos.
13/ La pandilla de Tartykov instaló un puesto de control justo afuera de la entrada de la base, donde detuvieron y extorsionaron a los soldados contratados por una parte de su día de pago el día 10 de cada mes. Los soldados que se negaron fueron secuestrados, golpeados, humillados, grabados en cámara y chantajeados.
14/ Tartykov se jactaba de tener 'conexiones', es decir, krysha, con las fuerzas del orden locales, comandantes militares e incluso con el FSB, la agencia de seguridad interna de Rusia. Probablemente sea cierto: fue arrestado en febrero de 2021, pero pronto fue liberado, supuestamente después de pagar un soborno.
15/ Se han informado casos similares en toda Rusia, en Ulan-Ude, Trans-Baikalia, Chelybinsk y Fokino. Un hilo común es que a menudo ocurre en territorios distantes donde el poder del gobierno central es débil y los gobiernos locales y la policía son abrumadoramente corruptos.
16/ Otro caso notable ocurrió en Sergeevka, un pueblo cerca de la frontera con China dominado por una gran base militar. La división de ametralladoras y artillería con sede allí estuvo aterrorizada durante años por un gángster llamado Ruslan Kobets, que en realidad vivía en la base.
17/ Kobets extorsionaba rutinariamente a los 2.500 soldados de Sergeevka y saqueaba los vehículos almacenados en la base. Al menos la mitad de los soldados pagaron krysha, y la pandilla fue a la base para cobrar sus cuotas, probablemente protegidas por oficiales a quienes Kobets había sobornado para obtener su propia krysha.
18/ "A veces se retiran cien mil [rublos], ya veces medio millón, de la unidad el día de pago", según un pandillero de Sergeevka. No eran solo los mafiosos, sino también otros soldados los que estaban involucrados en los negocios de extorsión.
19/ En un incidente que destaca su impunidad, un Kobets borracho y su pandilla golpearon al teniente coronel Fayzaliev, jefe de servicios de vehículos en Sergeevka; Capitán Grigoriev, jefe de artillería; y el capitán Shagan, jefe de reconocimiento; además de varias insignias. Pero Kobets ni siquiera fue arrestado.
20/ Los agentes agredidos retiraron su declaración a la policía y fueron trasladados a otras dependencias. A Kobets se le prohibió ingresar a la base, pero ignoró la orden. Solo se tomaron medidas en su contra cuando los periodistas expusieron el caso, pero la extorsión continuó a pesar de todo.
21/ Los policías estaban estacionados dentro de la base pero el único cambio real, según los soldados en Sergeevka, fue que en lugar de hacer sus pagos de krysha dentro de la base, ahora iban a la aldea a hacer los pagos. "La salud es más importante que el dinero", como dijo uno.
22/ En un ambiente donde la corrupción es universal, pocos están dispuestos a desafiarla. Los soldados de Yurga pagaron porque todos los demás lo hacían. No tenían recurso. Es probable que algunos de sus oficiales formaran parte del tinglado, mientras que sus comandantes no querían saberlo.
23/ Los comandantes militares tampoco tenían jurisdicción sobre los delincuentes civiles y no tenían ningún deseo de cooperar con la policía civil, ya que expondría sus propias fechorías. Como dicen los activistas anticorrupción, "se cree que está mal sacar la ropa sucia de la choza".
24/ ¿Cómo concluyó el caso Yurga? Oficialmente, no se encontró un solo caso de extorsión por parte de militares. Mudaris Tartykov fue arrestado nuevamente en diciembre de 2021 luego de una protesta pública y ahora está a la espera de juicio por un cargo con una posible sentencia de cárcel de 7 años.
25/ Krysha trabaja en todos los niveles del ejército ruso. Muchos casos de corrupción nunca salen a la luz porque se protege a los culpables. Incluso si se identifican sus actividades, es posible que nunca sean procesados por krysha. E incluso si es procesado, krysha puede librarse de ellos a la ligera.
26/ En mi primer hilo de esta serie, mencioné el ejemplo del Coronel Sergei Serkin. Anteriormente, el jefe de provisiones del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte, fue sobornado para comprar 3.500 toneladas de comida para ganado de descomposición rápida para usar como alimento para sus tropas.
27/ Aunque Serkin fue arrestado y juzgado, en lugar de obtener la sentencia de 5 años exigida por los fiscales, el tribunal dictaminó que "violó la ley de manera absolutamente desinteresada". Le dieron una multa modesta y lo liberaron de la custodia, incluso conservando su rango.
28/ Posteriormente se supo que el juez, Vladimir Bukreev, había recibido un soborno de 190.000 dólares de Serkin. Además, según la posterior confesión de Serkin ante el tribunal, la solución había estado presente desde el principio en los niveles más altos del sistema de justicia militar ruso.
29/ Según Serkin, el fiscal militar adjunto de Moscú le dijo "quién estaba a cargo de mi caso y... dijo que la solución al problema valía 500.000 dólares". Serkin pagó un soborno inicial de $160,000, pero no fue suficiente para evitar que el caso fuera a juicio.
30/ Krysha va directamente a la parte superior del sistema. También destaqué la historia del exministro de Defensa ruso Anatoly Serdyukov, despedido en 2012 en medio de un escándalo de corrupción de 3.000 millones de rublos después de ser descubierto en bata de baño en el lujoso apartamento de Moscú de su amante.
31/ Fue acusado de un delito relativamente menor pero fue amnistiado por Vladimir Putin en 2014. Claramente había obtenido krysha de Putin. Se rumoreaba ampliamente que lo habían atrapado por razones políticas más que legales, debido a sus reformas del ejército ruso.
32/ Serdyukov creó el sistema actual de Rusia de grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) como parte de su profesionalización de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Pero cabreó enormemente a los generales, sobre todo al ordenarles que se sometieran a exámenes físicos obligatorios que la mayoría de ellos reprobaron gravemente.
33/ ¿Qué pasó con su amante, Yevgenia Vasilyeva? Mientras estaba bajo arresto domiciliario, lanzó su propia colección de poesía, realizó una exhibición de sus retratos de gatos y lanzó una línea de joyería. Filmó un video musical y pintó un retrato de Barack Obama, que le envió.
34/ Finalmente fue sentenciada a cinco años de cárcel y enviada a una colonia penal en Vladimir el 21 de agosto de 2015. Obtuvo la libertad condicional el 25 de agosto, cinco días después de cumplir su sentencia de cinco años. Desde entonces, Vasilyeva y Serdyukov han sido readmitidos en la sociedad de élite.
35/ No hay krysha más grande ni mejor que el poder político, y nadie tiene más que Vladimir Putin. El techo más grande de Rusia está encima de su palacio de mil millones de dólares. Es probable que los pagos de Krysha contribuyan a su fortuna estimada en 200.000 millones de dólares, supuestamente extorsionada de los oligarcas.
36/ Krysha probablemente explica la existencia de esta lujosa mansión de $18 millones en las afueras de Moscú, que Alexei Navalny atribuye al actual ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu (salario anual $120,000). Hay pocas posibilidades de que se haya pagado legítimamente.
37/ En última instancia, las fuerzas armadas operan según las reglas de krysha: si tienes krysha lo suficientemente fuerte, y ninguno es más fuerte que el de Putin, entonces todo está permitido y nada está prohibido. Mientras el jefe te proteja, estarás bien.
38/ Continuaré más adelante en otro hilo con más información sobre la corrupción militar rusa, analizando los motivos y las consecuencias resultantes. /fin (por ahora)









Thread by @ChrisO_wiki on Thread Reader App


@ChrisO_wiki: 1/ If you're in the Russian military, why do you need protection from these people but also aspire to behave like them? The answer lies in Russia's gangster culture. In this third in a...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

A los buenos días.

Hilo de twitter sobre el Michael Wittman ucraniano. Un teniente que comanda una compañia de tanques que ha estado en las batallas más grandes en la zona de Kherson. Sigue vivo y seguro que hará aún más chatarra rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

_O partigiano, portami via
o bella ciao bella ciao bella ciao ciao ciao
o partigiano, portami via
che mi sento di morir._

Dos menos y uno que va para los paralimpicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> Hilo de twitter sobre el Michael Wittman ucraniano. Un teniente que comanda una compañia de tanques que ha estado en las batallas más grandes en la zona de Kherson. Sigue vivo y seguro que hará aún más chatarra rusa.



Ya pero no volaron los puentes


----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> _O partigiano, portami via
> o bella ciao bella ciao bella ciao ciao ciao
> o partigiano, portami via
> che mi sento di morir._
> ...



Estas acciones contra los repugnantes orcos son fundamentales. Tienen que vivir en constante estado de terror.


----------



## Limón (21 Jun 2022)

Gracias a los que seguis actualizando el hilo y callando la boca de los traidores asiaticos.
Arriba Europa!!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

Rusia afirma, sin pruebas, que 162 canadienses han muerto luchando en Ucrania. El número real parece ser cero.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas están tratando de avanzar al norte de Izyum, al sur del centro de Kharkiv. Los rusos están luchando en una lenta retirada en algunas partes.


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

Orco capturado. Piloto Wagner de un SU-25. Si finalmente asesinan a los 2 británicos y al marroquí por mercenarios, a este habia que hacerle lo mismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2022)

Salvo a las milicias de la LNR y DNR, aplicando el mismo patrón de extranjería todos caput.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Orco capturado. Piloto Wagner de un SU-25. Si finalmente asesinan a los 2 británicos y al marroquí por mercenarios, a este habia que hacerle lo mismo.


----------



## Nicors (21 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> hilo se lleno de puros otanicos



Vuelve a tu jungla.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

Asumiré que el ataque a la guarnición en Snake Island el 20 de junio de 2022 se llevó a cabo utilizando un misil balístico Tochka-U. La falta de fortificaciones en la isla probablemente condujo a graves pérdidas de la guarnición en mano de obra y equipo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

SIN CONFIRMAR. Otro buque de guerra ruso hundido por ZSU en el Mar Negro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Asumiré que el ataque a la guarnición en Snake Island el 20 de junio de 2022 se llevó a cabo utilizando un misil balístico Tochka-U. La falta de fortificaciones en la isla probablemente condujo a graves pérdidas de la guarnición en mano de obra y equipo.



Que te impacten 300 kg de he en un espacio tan pequeño no es bueno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor es que te creas lo que escribes
> Usuario de 2009, 13 a lazos, y solo 300 mensajes.
> 
> Y por tu Ip está claro de donde eres



He empezado con un “Puede ser”, lo que significa que formulo una hipótesis, no describo un hecho. ¿Necesitas que te explique con más claridad lo que significa hipótesis? Puedo hacerlo con castellano a nivel de primaria si es necesario.

De donde soy, lo dejo claro en mi nombre de usuario. Donde vivo también lo he comentado en este mismo hilo. Unas cuantas veces, por cierto.

En cuanto a porque no he escrito durante mas de 10 años también lo he comentado en este mismo hilo.

Por cierto. “13 a lazos”. ¿Eso que es? ¿Querías poner 13 añazos? Ve mas despacio.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

Un T-80 Ucro candidato al tanque del año.


----------



## ignatiux (21 Jun 2022)

Hoy el frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

Si esto que dicen es verdad, vamos a tener unos días muy movidos. No va a haber Harpoons para tanto barco.


----------



## Visrul (21 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No va a haber Harpoons para tanto barco.



A lo mejor de eso se trata, de intentar la primera maniobra de desborde marítima de la historia, haciendo que se agoten los misiles antes que los barcos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> A lo mejor de eso se trata, de intentar la primera maniobra de desborde marítima de la historia, haciendo que se agoten los misiles antes que los barcos...



La flota rusa del mar negro .son 6 fragatas y 4 submarino y demás patrulleras cutres ..


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Hoy el frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Fuente?


----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)

Parece que los rusos están haciendo un nuevo intento en la carretera que va a Lysichansk..


----------



## Subprime (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que los rusos están haciendo un nuevo intento en la carretera que va a Lysichansk..



Táctica típica de oleadas blindadas hasta que a alguien se quede sin munición..pero veo muy poca infantería rusa en general


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Hoy el frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Debe de ser una nueva finta rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

35 vehículos de combate de infantería M80A eslovenos llegaron hoy a Ucrania. Pronto reforzarán las tropas ucranianas que luchan en el Este. Estos IFV ex-yugoslavos tienen características similares al clásico BMP-1 y están armados con un cañón automático de 20 mm y un ATGM 9M14 Malyutka.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

El intento era algo asi, pero al final nada. Avdiivka es muy importante, permite a los ucranianos bombardear Donetsk que esta a menos de 10km,y con la artillería occidental como hemos visto estos días están haciendo bastante pupa.







Y aguanta bastante bien, tiene pinta de estar muy fortificada. Asi que los que están llorando por la artillería ucraniana apuntando desde allí, pues ya saben, que tomen el pueblo y listo.

No hubiera sido mas lógico si quieres "proteger a la gente del Donbas" en lugar de capturar Severodonetsk? O Jerson? O es que al final no va de eso??


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

Una plataforma de perforación en llamas en el Mar Negro es visible en imágenes satelitales de hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

Los primeros PzH 2000 proporcionados por Alemania ya se han desplegado en Ucrania. Ha pasado un tiempo... pero afortunadamente, se está moviendo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El intento era algo asi, pero al final nada. Avdiivka es muy importante, permite a los ucranianos bombardear Donetsk que esta a menos de 10km,y con la artillería occidental como hemos visto estos días están haciendo bastante pupa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ayuda mucho que no haya carreteras y todo sea campo de cultivo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Si si repúblicas libres....


----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres rusas las que más apoyan la guerra especialmente a partir de los 40...

Será por que no van ellas?


Un ejemplo, vamos a matarlos de hambre hasta que acepten ser nuestros amigos


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> A lo mejor de eso se trata, de intentar la primera maniobra de desborde marítima de la historia, haciendo que se agoten los misiles antes que los barcos...



Gran idea, todo el mundo sabe que los misiles son muchos más caros que los barcos. Cambiamos barcos por misiles. Total, si los hunden no pasa nada, se reflotan como el Moska, pero los misiles, eso sí que son perdidas irremplazables.


----------



## ghawar (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Sigues con las mismas chorradas que lleva diciendo RT desde 2014


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en la carretera que va a Lysichansk..


----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)

Imágenes grabadas en el ultimo puente que quedaba en pie entre SDonetsk y Lisichansk ya derribado por los rusos. Mucha prisa no tenían por derribarlo por que lo tenían bajo el alcance de su artillería y estaba ya tocado y no era aconsejable el tráfico de vehículos pesados como puede verse en las imagenes


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (21 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si si repúblicas libres....



Libres de morir por la gloria de Rusia.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes grabadas en el ultimo puente que quedaba en pie entre SDonetsk y Lisichansk ya derribado por los rusos. Mucha prisa no tenían por derribarlo por que lo tenían bajo el alcance de su artillería y estaba ya tocado y no era aconsejable el tráfico de vehículos pesados como puede verse en las imagenes



Las reparaciones de guerra las van a pagar los rusos pobres. A ver si aprenden.
Salario mínimo 139 euros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Jun 2022)

Qué tamaño e importancia estratégica tienes esta aldea?









Russian forces capture settlements near Lysychansk and Sievierodonetsk – as it happened


This live blog is now closed, you can find our latest coverage of the Russia-Ukraine war here




www.theguardian.com






*Las fuerzas rusas capturan la aldea de primera línea de Donbas cerca de Sievierodonetsk, dice Ucrania
*
*Las tropas rusas capturaron la aldea de primera línea de Toshkivka, cerca de las ciudades gemelas de Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk en la región de Donbas.*

El jefe de la administración militar del distrito de Severodonetsk, Roman Vlasenko, dijo a la televisión ucraniana: 

*A día de hoy, según nuestra información, Toshkivka está controlada en su totalidad por los rusos.*
La batalla por Donbas está “ahora en pleno apogeo”, dijo Vlasenko, y agregó que toda la región es “ahora el epicentro de la lucha entre Ucrania y el ejército ruso”.

Vlasenko le dijo a CNN que la aldea no había estado bajo control ucraniano desde el lunes.

Toshkivka se encuentra aproximadamente a 15 millas (25 km) al sur de Sievierodonetsk, donde las fuerzas ucranianas han montado una feroz resistencia a los ejércitos de Moscú durante semanas.

Ayer, las fuerzas separatistas respaldadas por Rusia en Ucrania dijeron que la aldea había sido tomada.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué tamaño e importancia estratégica tienes esta aldea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por Google Earth son 4 casas y bloques valdimir rodeado de campo...así ahora quedará unas ruinas...


----------



## paconan (21 Jun 2022)

Nuevo reclutamiento de tropa?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué tamaño e importancia estratégica tienes esta aldea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí la aldea más estratégica desde stalingrado


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Elsexy (21 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Nuevo reclutamiento de tropa?



Un poco de respecto, que son las mujeres de los chechenos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

No, no alcohólicos sin hogar. Solo soldados rusos típicos, capturados por el ejército ucraniano, completos con artículos personales robados de ucranianos.


----------



## Subprime (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## duncan (21 Jun 2022)

Un poco faltos de reflejos os veo (un teniente coronel menos en el ejército ruso junto a un helicópteroy su tripulación):










Muere otro alto cargo de Putin al ser alcanzado su helicóptero por un misil. – Galaxia Militar


Su helicóptero militar fue alcanzado por un misil tierra-aire portátil cuando volaba cerca de Volnovakha, en el Donbás. El Mi-35 se estrelló contra el suelo antes de dar una voltereta sobre una franja de bosque y luego explotar en un campo.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## txusky_g (21 Jun 2022)

Mensaje importante:

el hilo tiene demasiadas páginas, habría que hacer uno nuevo. Si alguno de vosotros quiere encargarse del nuevo le cedo el testigo que yo ya le puedo dedicar poco tiempo.


----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Juani (21 Jun 2022)

*Lo que quedaba del ejército ruso al cuarto mes de la guerra.*
Junto con expertos militares, contamos en base a datos cuánto debilitó la guerra en Ucrania al ejército ruso y si podrá rechazar a otros países en este estado. Estudio de "Historias importantes"


l departamento de datos de Historias importantes recopiló datos sobre las bajas rusas en el cuarto mes de la guerra para averiguar cuánto había agotado la guerra al ejército ruso, que se consideraba la segunda fuerza militar más grande del mundo antes de que comenzara la invasión de Ucrania. Tanto los datos como los expertos militares dicen que Rusia ahora necesitará años para recuperarse y, en el peor de los casos, el antiguo potencial militar nunca podrá regresar. 


COMO PENSÁBAMOS
*"El ejército sufre pérdidas monstruosas"*
“Prácticamente hemos dejado de perder gente”, anunció a principios de junio Andrey Kartapolov, presidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal. Según él, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso no da a conocer el número de militares muertos desde marzo (entonces reportó 1.351 muertos), porque “no hay tal número de muertos”. Sin embargo, "Historias importantes" descubrió que para el cuarto mes de la guerra, *Rusia había perdido en batallas del 2 al 4% de todo el personal de su ejército activo* .

Se puede obtener una estimación mínima del 2% si nos centramos en los datos que la inteligencia británica anunció a finales de mayo: 15 mil muertos. Según ellos, las pérdidas de Rusia en tres meses en Ucrania son comparables a las pérdidas de la URSS durante la guerra de diez años en Afganistán y superan las pérdidas en dos guerras en Chechenia, que, según datos oficiales, ascendieron a más de 11 mil personas

Según el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, al 19 de junio, Rusia ya ha perdido irremediablemente a más de 33.000 militares, o el 4% de todo su ejército. Al mismo tiempo, los ucranianos incluyen en las pérdidas no solo a los muertos, sino también a los heridos graves.

“El ejército está sufriendo pérdidas irrecuperables monstruosas. Una persona puede resultar tan herida que ya no luchará, por ejemplo, si le arrancan un dedo, no volverá al frente desde el hospital”, explica el experto militar Pavel Luzin, que no considera que la parte ucraniana evaluaciones demasiado altas. “Cuando vemos cifras de que Rusia ahora tiene más de 33.000 pérdidas irrecuperables, significa que aproximadamente la mitad de ellas mueren”.

Para el grupo, trasladado a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra, esto significa que al cuarto mes de la guerra, había perdido del 8 al 18% de su composición. 

El departamento de datos de "Historias Importantes" confirma los datos sobre los muertos con declaraciones oficiales de las autoridades rusas, publicaciones en los medios y mensajes de familiares. Al 15 de junio se han verificado 3.677 casos. Este número no refleja pérdidas reales y es menos del 1% del personal de todo el ejército ruso. Sin embargo, incluso esta estimación supera en casi tres veces los datos anunciados por el Ministerio de Defensa. 

Según el analista del Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos (CIT), Kirill Mikhailov, las pérdidas reales son dos o tres veces mayores que las que pueden confirmar las fuentes abiertas. Entonces, el número real de pérdidas está en el medio entre la evaluación de "Historias importantes" y los datos del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Haga clic en el interruptor para ver la proporción de pérdidas de las fuerzas rusas concentradas en Ucrania
El experto militar Pavel Luzin cree que no todas las consecuencias de esta guerra se reflejan en los datos. “Las pérdidas no se limitan a los que fallecieron o resultaron heridos, afectan al resto. El ejército ya ha comenzado una gran salida de soldados contratados. Ven pérdidas y nadie quiere morir”, dice Pavel Luzin. - Y la gente se está yendo en masa: no solo militares, sino también policías, que temen que los movilicen y los envíen a luchar. Las pérdidas en la guerra con Ucrania y el despido de antiguos reclutas que no firman contratos están provocando una reducción de la dotación global de las fuerzas activas. Por lo tanto, Rusia ahora ha concentrado todas sus fuerzas en Severodonetsk [en la región de Lugansk]; no pueden cubrir más”. 

El estado general del ejército ruso también se ve afectado por las pérdidas entre los líderes de Ucrania. Según Mediazona, a principios de junio habían muerto 581 oficiales en Ucrania, y estos son solo aquellos cuya muerte se conoció públicamente. “¿Dónde puedo conseguir que otras personas tomen el lugar del difunto general, coronel, mayor, teniente coronel ( _oficiales superiores y superiores._ - *Ed. aprox.* )? En su lugar, se levantan tenientes y capitanes ( _oficiales subalternos._ - *Aprox. ed.*). Esto desorganizará [al ejército] en este momento”, cree Luzin. - Y en el futuro tendremos muchos nuevos generales jóvenes. Pero en realidad es malo. Los generales actuales han estudiado en escuelas militares soviéticas detrás de ellos, tienen una visión sistémica del mundo. Y los actuales oficiales graduados en la década de 2010, que necesitaban un puntaje mínimo en matemáticas, idioma ruso y ciencias sociales para ingresar a las escuelas militares superiores, ya experimentaron las consecuencias de la degradación del sistema de educación militar: sólida victoria plástica y servilismo. 

Aquellos que están en la reserva ( había 2 millones de ellos en el ejército ruso en 2021) no podrán corregir la situación con el desgaste del personal. Según Pavel Luzin, solo existen en el papel: “Esta cifra incluye a todos aquellos que han pasado el servicio militar obligatorio de ciertas edades, que están oficialmente incluidos en la reserva, pero en realidad son reservistas nominales. Un verdadero reservista debe someterse regularmente a capacitación adicional: viajes a los campos, actualización de habilidades. El ejército soviético apoyó este modelo de movilización hasta finales de los años 70, y después de eso, este trabajo no se llevó a cabo durante varias décadas. En realidad, una persona ha cumplido el servicio militar, cinco años en la vida civil, y ya no recordará nada, necesita ser entrenado nuevamente. Por lo tanto, la movilización solo se puede hacer en papel”. 

*Llevará años restaurar tanques y vehículos blindados. *
Si hablamos de las pérdidas de equipo militar ruso en el campo de batalla, esta guerra golpeó con más fuerza a los tanques y vehículos blindados. Este es el principal tipo de armamento del lado ruso: este equipo es utilizado por las fuerzas terrestres, que son las más involucradas en las batallas. Según Important Stories, *el ejército ruso perdió del 23 al 42 % de todos sus tanques listos para el combate y del 8 al 19 % de los vehículos blindados* . Rusia puede tardar años en restaurar tal cantidad de equipos.

La estimación mínima de pérdidas - 785 tanques (23%) y 1549 unidades (8%) de vehículos blindados - la da el proyecto Oryx, que analiza fotos y videos de equipos perdidos. Según los analistas del Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos, estas cifras reflejan aproximadamente el 70-80% de las pérdidas reales en al menos los dos primeros meses de la guerra. Según el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU., a fines de mayo, el ejército ruso perdió 1 mil tanques, esto es el 29% de todos los tanques activos que tiene Rusia .

Al mismo tiempo, la parte ucraniana informa que Rusia ya ha perdido más tanques y vehículos blindados de los que originalmente asignó para la invasión.

Las pérdidas reales de equipos, nuevamente, en el medio entre los datos de Oryx y el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dice el analista de CIT Kirill Mikhailov. Otro experto militar, Pavel Luzin, se inclina más a confiar en los datos ucranianos: en su opinión, registran el hecho de que se golpeó el equipo militar, lo que puede conducir a resultados más confiables que registrar equipos dañados a partir de fotos y videos. 






Equipo ruso roto en las calles de Bucha. 3 de abril de 2022
Carol Guzy/Zuma/Scanpix/LETA
El país tiene más de 10.000 tanques en reserva o en la llamada conservación, pero es difícil contar con ellos. Según el analista de CIT Kirill Mikhailov, no todos los equipos que están en reserva son aptos para su uso inmediato o restauración en el menor tiempo posible. 

“En el almacenamiento con Rusia no se moderniza, pero el equipo antiguo, a más tardar en la década de 1980 de la producción. No puedes poner a una persona en un tanque viejo que no sabe cómo usar los dispositivos soviéticos”, dice Pavel Luzin. Lo mismo ocurre con los vehículos blindados. [Para que esté listo para el combate], debe sacar el tanque del almacenamiento y colocarle una nueva cámara termográfica, una estación de radio y un motor”.

Suscríbase a la lista de correo "Historias importantes"
Para que no te pierdas nuevas historias sobre el estado del ejército ruso



Rusia puede tardar años en restaurar su flota de tanques y vehículos blindados a los niveles anteriores a la guerra, pero debido a las sanciones, es posible que esto no funcione en absoluto . “En la última década después de 2011, Rusia ha modernizado y producido 150-160 tanques y alrededor de 500 otros vehículos blindados por año. Teniendo en cuenta las pérdidas de este equipo en la guerra con Ucrania, se necesitarán de cinco a siete años de trabajo para restaurarlo. Pero la modernización se llevó a cabo utilizando componentes electrónicos importados, por ejemplo, se instalaron visores de imágenes térmicas Thales en el tanque T-72 ( _Thales es una empresa francesa._ - *Aprox. ed.* ). En una situación de prohibición de importaciones, esto será imposible”, asegura Luzín. 

*“Se han pasado 10 años de funcionamiento de las fábricas de misiles”*
A principios de junio, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky , dijo que las tropas rusas ya habían disparado más de 2.500 cohetes en todo el país, la mayoría de ellos contra objetivos civiles. Según los expertos militares que entrevistamos, a esta fecha *Rusia ya ha disparado dos tercios de todas sus existencias* . 

“Rusia tiene dos tipos de misiles: soviéticos y postsoviéticos”, explica Pavel Luzin. - Los misiles soviéticos ya se están agotando y nadie volverá a producirlos. Por ejemplo, los misiles de crucero X-555 y X-22, que fueron heredados de la Unión Soviética, se agotaron y no quedan más. Y la cantidad de misiles producidos en Rusia (Iskander, Calibre, Onyx y otros) no supera las 50 piezas de cada tipo por año. Por lo tanto, estimo que desde 2011, se han producido un máximo de 2 mil misiles, además había alrededor de mil soviéticos en stock. De estos, ya se han disparado más de 2.000 misiles, esto es dos tercios de todas las existencias.

Además, no todos los misiles de las existencias se pueden usar en la guerra. “Hay un equilibrio irreductible para la Flota del Norte, para la Flota del Pacífico, para la aviación estratégica. Existe una doctrina de disuasión nuclear y no se puede decir: “Volamos para bombardear Lvov o Kyiv”. Entonces todo su sistema de disuasión nuclear flotará”, dice Luzin. 

Según un experto militar, Rusia sigue utilizando el resto de los misiles en el territorio de Ucrania, pero la intensidad de los bombardeos ha disminuido significativamente: “Ahora envían de tres a cuatro misiles al día. Están tratando de mantener un cierto ritmo de terror aéreo para la desmoralización: para que todos los días haya un ataque aéreo en Ucrania, para que tengan miedo, piensen que los rusos tienen un sinfín de armas. Pero durante casi diez años, las fábricas se han agotado y el complejo militar-industrial ruso no tiene otros diez años todavía”. 



> “El poder militar ruso a partir del 23 de febrero de 2022 ya es un ideal inalcanzable. Es irreproducible e insustituible”.



Pavel Luzín,
experto militar
Dado que las fábricas que producen misiles utilizan equipos importados, en una situación en la que los países occidentales han impuesto sanciones, la producción puede ser difícil. “El equipo importado tiende a averiarse y agotarse. O intentarán mantener la tasa de producción a toda costa, pero luego aumentará el número de defectos, o comenzarán a reducir la tasa de producción”, dice Luzin. - Esto lleva al hecho de que el poder militar ruso a partir del 23 de febrero de 2022 ya es un ideal inalcanzable. Es irreproducible e insustituible. Por supuesto, se pueden producir otros 50 misiles de cada tipo este año, pero esto no traerá de vuelta 2000 misiles. Este número creará problemas para Ucrania, pero no asegurará la victoria de Rusia. Todavía hay algo por lo que luchar, pero a largo plazo no hay optimismo, porque para 2030 a Rusia no le quedará ningún complejo militar-industrial. Las sanciones lo matarán". 

*"Las existencias soviéticas se están agotando"*
En cuanto a la artillería, según Important Stories, *Rusia ya ha perdido hasta el 16% de todas sus armas* . Según fotos y videos de los campos de batalla, se registraron el 5% de las pérdidas, según el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU., Rusia perdió el 6% de las armas de artillería y, según el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el 16%. “El principal problema de la artillería es el consumo de proyectiles. Las existencias soviéticas [de Rusia] se están agotando”, dice Pavel Luzin.

Según las mismas partes, al cuarto mes de la guerra, Rusia había perdido entre el 18 y el 45 por ciento de la artillería que había asignado originalmente para la invasión de Ucrania.

“No está claro cómo [Rusia] compensará la pérdida de drones, allí se usa una gran cantidad de productos electrónicos importados, y la gran pregunta es si será posible encontrar análogos”, dicen los analistas del Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos. Según Important Stories, *Rusia ya ha perdido en la guerra del 4 al 30% de todos los drones en servicio con el país.* 

Además, la guerra con Ucrania debilitó la flota aérea militar de Rusia: *el país perdió del 2 al 14 % de todos sus aviones y del 3 al 12 % de sus helicópteros* .

El equipo naval ruso sufrió las menores pérdidas: *el país perdió del 1 al 2% de todo el personal militar naval* ; esto es del 12 al 17% de los buques de guerra y otros barcos destinados a la invasión. 






Avión ruso derribado cerca de Kharkov. 3 de abril de 2022
Foto: Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
*¿Podrá Rusia resistir a otros países, dadas las pérdidas en Ucrania?*
En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso ya ha perdido tanta gente y equipo que si otros países atacan a Rusia ahora, no será fácil contraatacar, aseguran los expertos militares. “El ejército terrestre ruso está involucrado en Ucrania casi con toda su fuerza. En la situación actual, si China de repente quiere tomar el Lejano Oriente, puede hacerlo. Cuando las fuerzas principales de un ejército se ven atraídas por una guerra específica, lo que queda no es de la mejor calidad, ni siquiera se trata de cantidad. Si fantaseamos con que China atacará, entonces Rusia [con su ejército y equipo] no podrá arreglárselas sin armas nucleares”, dice Pavel Luzin. 

“Un ataque de cualquier país a Rusia es imposible en este momento, pero en la situación actual sería extremadamente difícil hacerle frente incluso al ejército, por ejemplo, Corea del Norte”, dijo el analista de CIT Kirill Mikhailov. - Por otro lado, la propia Rusia ahora no puede invadir ningún otro país, mientras continúa la guerra en Ucrania, no solo en Finlandia, sino incluso, por ejemplo, en Estonia. Para representar una amenaza grave para la OTAN, Rusia necesita años para reconstruir y reformar integralmente el ejército”.

*Editores:* Alesya Marokhovskaya, Maxim Solius











Насколько война истощила российскую армию


Исследование «Важных историй»




istories.media


----------



## Pinovski (21 Jun 2022)

Segun Girkin, ex comandante en jefe de los separatistas en 2014, hay empate tecnico en el Donbass con ligera ventaja para Ucrania


https://wartranslated.com/igor-girkin-operational-situation-on-the-frontline-19-june-2022/ Igor Girkin: ' Situación operativa en la primera línea – 19 de junio de 2022. por Dmitri | 19 de junio de 2022 | Cuentas rusas Fotografía: Yasuyoshi Chiba/AFP/Getty Images Girkin de igor acciones en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Jun 2022)

Los rusos estan acostumbrados a guerras contra follacabras, que si afghanistan, georgia, siria, etc, mandas una columna de tanques y unos cuantos cañones, helicopteros y tres escuadrillas de SU y los follacabras que tienen cuatro rpg de la guerra de korea se van replegando. En el momento que te enfrentas a un ejercito "medianamente" armado con artilleria moderna y armas anticarro y antierea de infanteria, te vas a tomar por culo. Me hace gracia cuando los dimitri amenazan a finlandia, es que si en ucrania les estan dando para el pelo , en finlandia los destrozan por completo. Y no digamos si a los finlandeses les pasan todo su armamento los suecos, los suecos tienen quiza una de las mejores artillerias de precision del mundo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Mensaje importante:
> 
> el hilo tiene demasiadas páginas, habría que hacer uno nuevo. Si alguno de vosotros quiere encargarse del nuevo le cedo el testigo que yo ya le puedo dedicar poco tiempo.



Abrelo tu, tu fuiste el creador, luego ya lo alimentamos los demas


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *Lo que quedaba del ejército ruso al cuarto mes de la guerra.*
> Junto con expertos militares, contamos en base a datos cuánto debilitó la guerra en Ucrania al ejército ruso y si podrá rechazar a otros países en este estado. Estudio de "Historias importantes"
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal lectura, mis dieses


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

avanzado por 


Dr Polux dijo:


>



luego ves por el mapa que es todo campo campestre


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia acusa a Rusia de "múltiples violaciones fronterizas" por parte de helicópteros y simulación de ataques con misiles en el país antes de la cumbre de la OTAN la próxima semana.


----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Eso han sido barbacoas desechables que dejan el césped quemado. RT ya ha dicho que el ataque ucraniano a la isla fue repelido sin problema.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Eso han sido barbacoas desechables que dejan el césped quemado. RT ya ha dicho que el ataque ucraniano a la isla fue repelido sin problema.



si derribando 12 bt2 mas...con lo que se supone que rusia ha derribado 60 tb2 ,,que son el cuadruple de lo que turquia vendio a ucrania ..wow


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2022)

segun la info rusa han repelido con éxito un intento de invasión
es por este tipo de historias que ya no me creo nada de nada que tenga copyright ruso



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jun 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Supongo que tambien cabe la esperanza de que se acaben los que defienden a ucranioa , sean ucranianos, fanaticos, mercenarios y demas especies humanas que con tal de matar o cobrar son capaces de dar su vida por algo tan incoherente como un puto pàis , patria o estado habiendolas a mogollon en el resto del mundo y en diferentes colores y variedades infinitas e inagotables y poco mas.
> Anda que?



No se te entiende nada, aprende español y aprende a escribir, por eso nadie te comenta nada.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Otra planta de munición que está poniéndose las pilas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buena noticia!


----------



## El cogorzas (21 Jun 2022)

Vergüenzajenismo nivel Dios:


----------



## paconan (21 Jun 2022)

Un poco de humor 

"Algunos de ustedes pueden morir, pero ese es un sacrificio que estoy dispuesto a hacer" 


Los propagandistas televisivos desatados y ahora humoristas
El estado ruso se burla de su favorito, burlándose de la promesa de Trump de no andar en bicicleta nunca: "¿Qué tal si bajamos por una rampa?" Sigue otra púa: "¿Qué pasa si Biden se atraganta con una hamburguesa? ¿Renunciarías a las hamburguesas?". Luego todos se ríen de Trump con papel higiénico pegado al zapato.


----------



## favelados (21 Jun 2022)

Fuegos artificiales en la Isla de las Serpientes.
Vistos desde satélite


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jun 2022)

Mala suerte! M777 desplegándose, camuflándolo con ramas y esperando munición... una operación que debería ser relativamente rápida:
Desplegar, posicionarse, disparar y huir evitando las contramedidas antibatería enemigas.
Lamentablemente había un dron ruso y pasa lo que hemos visto tantas veces desde el lado ucraniano pero ahora les toca padecer a los ucras.


----------



## duncan (21 Jun 2022)

Yago sobre la situación marítima:


----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Vergüenzajenismo nivel Dios:



Luego los putincels que "porqué les llamas border line". Si es que....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (21 Jun 2022)

Hay todavía follaputis por el foro que creen que Rusia se está guardando lo weno de su ejército


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (22 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Luego los putincels que "porqué les llamas border line". Si es que....



Un resumen o algo. Le han puesto los cuernos al ruso?


----------



## favelados (22 Jun 2022)

El nuevo ejército ruso, mercenarios de la Wagner haciendo de tropas de choque y el resto reclutados de las republiquetas y los nuevos voluntarios. Al tener un contrato pueden hacer pasar estas tropas como profesionales pero el entrenamiento que les dan a la mayoría salvo algunas unidades es de 3 a 7 dias.

Mas del 50% de las bajas entre estos voluntarios son de mayores de 40.

Como novedad tb están mandando presos liberados dela cárcel en alguna regiones


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (22 Jun 2022)

Terscht mostrando la polla a los operadores del Kremlin en la UE.



Prefieren dar pasta a Antonio que apoyar a Polonia contra del Khan putler.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Esto no.no han tomado el fuerte empel precisamente..


----------



## Casino (22 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Terscht mostrando la polla a los operadores del Kremlin en la UE.
> 
> 
> 
> Prefieren dar pasta a Antonio que apoyar a Polonia contra del Khan putler.





La UE es un aparato burocrático que busca que Francia y Alemania siempre salgan beneficiadas.


----------



## ghawar (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Veo a mucha gente en Twitter consternada por la situación actual en Donbas. No conozco a ningún oficial militar que esté preocupado por la situación actual en Donbas. El cuerpo de Napoleón recorrió 110 km en dos días... los rusos no pueden avanzar más de 1 km en una semana.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

1. La carretera a Lysychansk sembrada de vehículos rusos destruidos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> 1. La carretera a Lysychansk sembrada de vehículos rusos destruidos.



Ala otro panstir derroido..y decían que era el mejor Sam móvil de la historia y tal


----------



## Subprime (22 Jun 2022)

Otro cigarro mal apagado en un deposito de municiones ruso


----------



## César Borgia (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pat (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente en Twitter consternada por la situación actual en Donbas. No conozco a ningún oficial militar que esté preocupado por la situación actual en Donbas. El cuerpo de Napoleón recorrió 110 km en dos días... los rusos no pueden avanzar más de 1 km en una semana.



Olvidas la mentalidad Ruso; A Rusia no les importa perder 2 o 3 Rusos por cada Ucraniano que matan, siempre que los Rusos muertos no vengan de Mosco o algún cuidad grande y que vengan del campo aislado y cuanto mas lejos de Mosco mejor.

Rusia no avanza en territorio, pero hay que preguntarse si no estén convirtiendo el Donabas en una gran matadero de Rusos y Ucranianos a propósito con el objetivo de destruir el ejercito de Ucrania, incluso al coste de 2 o 3 rusos por cada Ucranio.

Sospecho que Rusia persigue 2 objetivos;

Que Occidente se cansa de la guerra en Ucrania y poco a poco Ucrania desaparece de las noticias y con ella el interés de los políticos Europeas a ayudar a Ucrania con material bélico.
Matar a ucranios creando presiones políticas en ucrania para que aceptan un “paz” (temporal) entregando terreno a Rusia.
No veo el terreno como objetivo inmediato de Rusia, es mas probable que solo quieren matar cuantos mas del ejercito Ucranio que pueden.


----------



## ghawar (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Olvidas la mentalidad Ruso; A Rusia no les importa perder 2 o 3 Rusos por cada Ucraniano que matan, siempre que los Rusos muertos no vengan de Mosco o algún cuidad grande y que vengan del campo aislado y cuanto mas lejos de Mosco mejor.
> 
> Rusia no avanza en territorio, pero hay que preguntarse si no estén convirtiendo el Donabas en una gran matadero de Rusos y Ucranianos a propósito con el objetivo de destruir el ejercito de Ucrania, incluso al coste de 2 o 3 rusos por cada Ucranio.
> 
> ...



El problema es que una alta mortalidad en Rusia a dia de hoy no es lo mismo que en la 2 guerra mundial. Dos guerras diferentes y sobre todo porque empiezan a alzar la voz los familiares y el malestar, lo hemos visto con lo del barco hundido y con lo que les esta costando reclutar a gente.

Los ucranianos pondran sobre la mesa el numero de muertos que haga falta, estan defendiendo su tierra, su libertad y sus vidas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Olvidas la mentalidad Ruso; A Rusia no les importa perder 2 o 3 Rusos por cada Ucraniano que matan, siempre que los Rusos muertos no vengan de Mosco o algún cuidad grande y que vengan del campo aislado y cuanto mas lejos de Mosco mejor.
> 
> Rusia no avanza en territorio, pero hay que preguntarse si no estén convirtiendo el Donabas en una gran matadero de Rusos y Ucranianos a propósito con el objetivo de destruir el ejercito de Ucrania, incluso al coste de 2 o 3 rusos por cada Ucranio.
> 
> ...



La cosa es que hay muchos menos soldados ucranianos que rusos en el dombass..
2000 defensores en secrrodesk contra unas supuestas 2 divisiones rusas..


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Pregunta desde mi ignorancia... tanta autonomia tienen estos drones? o puede ser una false flag de libro para asustar a los ciudadnos rusos?

Se habla de un dron kamikaze

Vecinos en estado de shock cuando un pequeño dron ucraniano bombardea una refinería de petróleo rusa. Refinería de petróleo Novoshakhtinsky, región de Rostov.


----------



## Pat (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El problema es que una alta mortalidad en Rusia a dia de hoy no es lo mismo que en la 2 guerra mundial. Dos guerras diferentes y sobre todo porque empiezan a alzar la voz los familiares y el malestar, lo hemos visto con lo del barco hundido y con lo que les esta costando reclutar a gente.
> 
> Los ucranianos pondran sobre la mesa el numero de muertos que haga falta, estan defendiendo su tierra, su libertad y sus vidas



Los militares Rusos aun consideran sus soldados de la misma manera que occidente consideraba sus soldados en la primera guerra mundial y mientras es cierto que Rusia tiene una muy baja natalidad, la mentalidad Ruso no ha evolucionado nada, es por esto que creo firmemente que Rusia se esta devolucionado hacia un estado feudal parecido a lo que era Donbas justo antes de la guerra de2022, o trabajabas por un cuenca de arroz en un empresa del estado o estabas en el ejército.
Ni cambiando a Putin se puede arreglar Rusia, solo queda aislar les de occidente y no tener absolutamente ninguna trato con ellos.


Yo espero haber me equivocado y que Ucrania no tenga grandes perdidas en su ejercito y que los políticos Europeas no abandonan a Ucrania a su suerte, pero con la banda de incompetentes al mando de “Europa” no confió mucho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pregunta desde mi ignorancia... tanta autonomia tienen estos drones? o puede ser una false flag de libro para asustar a los ciudadnos rusos?
> 
> Se habla de un dron kamikaze
> 
> Vecinos en estado de shock cuando un pequeño dron ucraniano bombardea una refinería de petróleo rusa. Refinería de petróleo Novoshakhtinsky, región de Rostov.



Los iraníes lanzaron un ataque con drones desde Irak contra esa refinería saudita..y fueron más de 200km..


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pregunta desde mi ignorancia... tanta autonomia tienen estos drones? o puede ser una false flag de libro para asustar a los ciudadnos rusos?
> 
> Se habla de un dron kamikaze
> 
> Vecinos en estado de shock cuando un pequeño dron ucraniano bombardea una refinería de petróleo rusa. Refinería de petróleo Novoshakhtinsky, región de Rostov.


----------



## España1 (22 Jun 2022)

Pero te mandan setenta bombas nucleares y desapareces del mapa.

y no estoy tan seguro de que la otan respondería


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia ha presentado su plan de transferir sus 12 aviones de combate MiG-29 a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Business Insider informa que los aviones se entregarán después de que Polonia y Chequia acuerden proteger el espacio aéreo eslovaco hasta que el país reciba sus F-16 de EE. UU.


----------



## favelados (22 Jun 2022)

Los americanos preocupados por el alto riesgo de derribo de los drones buenos en el Donbas, saturado de sistemas AA rusos

El Donbas no es Afganistán!










‘It’s Not Afghanistan’: Ukrainian Pilots Push Back on U.S.-Provided Drones


Both the Biden administration and Ukraine are worried that American strike drones would get shot down quickly.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## gargamelix (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pregunta desde mi ignorancia... tanta autonomia tienen estos drones? o puede ser una false flag de libro para asustar a los ciudadnos rusos?
> 
> Se habla de un dron kamikaze
> 
> Vecinos en estado de shock cuando un pequeño dron ucraniano bombardea una refinería de petróleo rusa. Refinería de petróleo Novoshakhtinsky, región de Rostov.



Diría que es esta:

Ao "Nznp" · Киселевское сельское поселение тер автомобильной дороги общего пользования федерального значения А-270 км 882-й, зд. 1, Rostov Oblast, Rusia, 346392

queda pegada a la frontera de Ucrania, no se han ido muy allá.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Diría que es esta:
> 
> Ao "Nznp" · Киселевское сельское поселение тер автомобильной дороги общего пользования федерального значения А-270 км 882-й, зд. 1, Rostov Oblast, Rusia, 346392
> 
> queda pegada a la frontera de Ucrania, no se han ido muy allá.



En cualquier caso, de ser cierto ese ataque, no deja en muy buen lugar a los sistemas de defensa antiaéreos rusos.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Pero te mandan setenta bombas nucleares y desapareces del mapa.
> 
> y no estoy tan seguro de que la otan respondería



Yo de lo que no estoy seguro es del funcionamiento de las derruidas nukes rusas


----------



## Turbamulta (22 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> En cualquier caso, de ser cierto ese ataque, no deja en muy buen lugar a los sistemas de defensa antiaéreos rusos.



Los drones siempre han sido muy problemáticos para la defensa aerea convencional, por el tamaño y por la velocidad que para muchos radares tradicionales está por debajo del umbral de detección.

Dicen que el drone utilizado es este, UkrSpec PD2, un drone para uso industrial y de vigilancia reconvertido a drone suicida, 220Km es su límite de alcance de su enlace de datos aunque tiene 1.000km de autonomía a velocidad de crucero. Es bastante más pequeño que el turco, sólo lleva 19Kg de carga máxima.







Es un aparatejo muy curioso, se puede transformar facilmente de aparato de despegue vertical que puede permanecer estático como en la foto a aparato de ala fija que es el que usan para atacar la refinería probablemente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los americanos preocupados por el alto riesgo de derribo de los drones buenos en el Donbas, saturado de sistemas AA rusos
> 
> El Donbas no es Afganistán!
> 
> ...



Los gringos .y luego acabamos de ver cómo un dron uckra se estrella en una refinería rusa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> En cualquier caso, de ser cierto ese ataque, no deja en muy buen lugar a los sistemas de defensa antiaéreos rusos.



Ya hubo un ataque con mi8 ucranianos a un depósito de combustible hace 1 mes..
Y el hecho de que estuvieran mandando suministros por aire a Maripol durante meses y solo perdieran 1 helicóptero..


----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los drones siempre han sido muy problemáticos para la defensa aerea convencional, por el tamaño y por la velocidad que para muchos radares tradicionales está por debajo del umbral de detección.
> 
> Dicen que el drone utilizado es este, UkrSpec PD2, un drone para uso industrial y de vigilancia reconvertido a drone suicida, 220Km es su límite de alcance de su enlace de datos aunque tiene 1.000km de autonomía a velocidad de crucero. Es bastante más pequeño que el turco, sólo lleva 19Kg de carga máxima.
> 
> ...





Se parece mas bien a este


----------



## moncton (22 Jun 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los drones siempre han sido muy problemáticos para la defensa aerea convencional, por el tamaño y por la velocidad que para muchos radares tradicionales está por debajo del umbral de detección.
> 
> Dicen que el drone utilizado es este, UkrSpec PD2, un drone para uso industrial y de vigilancia reconvertido a drone suicida, 220Km es su límite de alcance de su enlace de datos aunque tiene 1.000km de autonomía a velocidad de crucero. Es bastante más pequeño que el turco, sólo lleva 19Kg de carga máxima.
> 
> ...




19 kilos de explosivo pueden hacer un destrozo importante...


----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

Se legaliza la piratería y el estraperlo

La Duma Estatal de Rusia aprobó la ley sobre importación paralela Ahora, los productos fabricados en el extranjero incluidos en la lista del gobierno pueden importarse "legalmente" a Rusia sin el consentimiento de los titulares de los derechos de autor. La lista de productos incluye 96 marcas, incluidas Apple, Samsung, automóviles y electrodomésticos.


----------



## Pat (22 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se parece mas bien a este



Mientras en Occidente un drone que hace esto y mucho más nos habrá costado unas 100 veces más, el problema es que entre arriesgar un dron de 800,000 y uno de 8,000 no se arriesgar fácilmente el de 800,000. 
En fin de cuentas Ucrania nos esta demostrando que no hace falta armamento capaz de hacer de todo y que cuesta millones, con que solo hace una cosa, muchas veces es más que suficiente y acabas haciendo mas por menos.

Como Ucrania han adaptado piezas del mercado para el uso en el campo de batalla nos esta dando un gran lección.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Los partisanos ucranianos en Kherson han matado a otro colaborador.


----------



## moncton (22 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se legaliza la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> La Duma Estatal de Rusia aprobó la ley sobre importación paralela Ahora, los productos fabricados en el extranjero incluidos en la lista del gobierno pueden importarse "legalmente" a Rusia sin el consentimiento de los titulares de los derechos de autor. La lista de productos incluye 96 marcas, incluidas Apple, Samsung, automóviles y electrodomésticos.



lo que va a pasar es que los que tengan contactos y "musculo financiero" importaran productos de consumo por los canales "paralelos" y los venderan a precio de oro a los que se lo puedan permitir

Asi se hicieron autenticas fortunas en tiempos de Franco, no tanto en el mercado de consumo sino en el de consumibles y repuestos industriales, materias primas, etc


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Mientras en Occidente un drone que hace esto y mucho más nos habrá costado unas 100 veces más, el problema es que entre arriesgar un dron de 800,000 y uno de 8,000 no se arriesgar fácilmente el de 800,000.
> En fin de cuentas Ucrania nos esta demostrando que no hace falta armamento capaz de hacer de todo y que cuesta millones, con que solo hace una cosa, muchas veces es más que suficiente y acabas haciendo mas por menos.
> 
> Como Ucrania han adaptado piezas del mercado para el uso en el campo de batalla nos esta dando un gran lección.



Mucho javelin y tal .pero metiss kornets y Stugnas....y obuses de artillería


----------



## ghawar (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

No, los ucranianos no lo van a aceptar 

Si Rusia es capaz de tomar el este de Ucrania al final, ¿lo reconstruirán? ¿Pueden permitirse el lujo de mantenerlo? ¿Los ucranianos aceptarán alguna vez a Rusia como gobernante?


El primer ministro búlgaro, Boiko Borisov, dijo una vez: “Hay dos cosas que uno no puede elegir: tus padres y el presidente ruso”.
Según los resultados de la Operación Militar especial, solo una persona puede decidir qué hacer con los territorios recién conquistados.
Para tener una buena idea de qué esperar, echemos un vistazo al destino de Königsberg que fue alemán y luego se convirtió en soviético.
La táctica de tierra quemada del ejército ruso se aplicó en la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Königsberg, Prusia, en 1945. Al igual que en Mariyupol y las ciudades de Donbas, la artillería soviética aniquiló todo lo que se encontraba en la ciudad, independientemente de la destrucción colateral.





Los burgueses de Königsberg maldijeron al enano austríaco y a su amigo bigotudo en el Kremlin, pero no pudieron hacer nada más que presenciar la destrucción de sus casas y de la ciudad prusiana bien organizada.





Oopsy margarita. No había una sola casa en pie intacta, lo cual tenía un propósito debido a que los rusos no querían vivir en una ciudad alemana.
Luego, para colmo de males, la Unión Soviética anexó la región y expulsó a las hamburguesas.
Durante dos décadas la ciudad estuvo en ruinas. Aquí se rodaron heroicas películas de guerra, y los restos del antiguo lujo burgués se fueron retirando gradualmente para convertirlos en materiales de construcción para su uso en otras ciudades.
Cuando la administración soviética anunció viviendas gratuitas en Kaliningrado, los ciudadanos descendieron de todas partes para vivir en sólidas casas alemanas y, gradualmente, la ciudad fue reconstruida.
Cuando los bürgers regresaron por primera vez en la década de 1990, no reconocieron el infierno que los soviéticos construyeron en lugar de su ciudad prusiana: miles de bloques de apartamentos con paneles cortados como galletas amontonados como barrios marginales verticales con barro por todas partes.










Especialmente, quedaron impresionados con lo que construyeron los soviéticos en lugar de su castillo con un reloj.





Ejem, esta Casa de los Soviets.


Continua


----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

Ejem, esta Casa de los Soviets.





Las casas que sobrevivieron al bombardeo no recibieron mucho cariño de sus nuevos dueños. Quemaban ámbar en sus hornos, porque era más barato que la madera.
Cuando visité Kaliningrado y hablé con los lugareños, me enteré de que llamaban a su ciudad natal Konig, porque Alemania era mucho más genial y como un culto de carga a través de la repetición, algunos ordnung podrían honrarlos como premio y así completar el círculo.
Extrapolando la historia de Königsberg a Mariyupol y las ciudades de Donbas, podemos suponer con seguridad que durante una o dos décadas permanecerán en ruinas, hasta que mejore la economía.
Sí, se asignaron tres billones de rublos a Donbas para despoblar aún más las regiones rusas, pero se malversarán dos billones para gastarlos en Tailandia y Sudáfrica y otros nuevos destinos para los rusos corruptos.
Entonces espere un billón de rublos gastados en hacer películas heroicas sobre Donbas reconquista rodadas en las ruinas.
Cuando finalmente se produzca la construcción, el sur de Ucrania y Donbas se verán idénticos a ciudades rusas como esta:















Lo que plantea una pregunta: ¿cuál es el punto de conquistar nuevos territorios cuando la gente está tan apretada en hormigueros de todos modos?













Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## moncton (22 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No, los ucranianos no lo van a aceptar
> 
> Si Rusia es capaz de tomar el este de Ucrania al final, ¿lo reconstruirán? ¿Pueden permitirse el lujo de mantenerlo? ¿Los ucranianos aceptarán alguna vez a Rusia como gobernante?
> 
> ...



Los alemanes (sobre todo los del este) tragaron con mucha mierda despues de la segunda guerra mundial porque les hicieron pagar por la que montaron antes. El discurso fue mejor calladitos porque teneis mucho de que callar y a dar gracias de que os dejamos vivir

Lo que no se es si los ciudadanos "de etnia rusa" del Donbass, supuestamente liberados del yugo ucraniano van a tragar con esas, que la ucrania del 2022 no es la alemania del 1945. 
Ademas lo que no seria admisible es sufrir el abrazo del putin, ser considerado un "ruso menor", vivir en territorio ocupado en la miseria mas absoluta y ver como el resto de Ucrania va parriba dentro de la UE


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Yo de lo que no estoy seguro es del funcionamiento de las derruidas nukes rusas



Las nukes sin un cohete intercontinental que las transporte son una mierda pinchada en un palo, cuántos icbm puede tener Rusia, 100?? Y cuántos de esos en buen estado?? El uso de bombarderos tácticos no funcionaria ante la abrumadora superioridad OTAN , tal vez algún país limítrofe, por otro lado el 90% de Rusia es estepa, el fuego purificador nuclear OTAN estaría más cerca concentrado , solo quedaría pasto y estepa nada más, Europa y Usa aún con grandes catástrofes aún conservaría cierto poder industrial y militar.


----------



## Pat (22 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se legaliza la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> La Duma Estatal de Rusia aprobó la ley sobre importación paralela Ahora, los productos fabricados en el extranjero incluidos en la lista del gobierno pueden importarse "legalmente" a Rusia sin el consentimiento de los titulares de los derechos de autor. La lista de productos incluye 96 marcas, incluidas Apple, Samsung, automóviles y electrodomésticos.



No se “Legaliza la piratería”, simplemente se convierte Rusia en un país pirata que roba impunemente lo que le antoja. Nada nuevo, ya lo estén haciendo en Ucrania, robando territorio de un país; si estén dispuesto robar un país, como no van a robar la tecnología y derechos de autor de empresas privados.

En fin, el problema va ser por los países intermediarios, se les pueden aplicar sanciones brutales.


PD
Lo mas probable va ser que los Rusos van a ser victimas de estafas a escala industrial…. Piezas de coches “_originales_” llevado de contrabando será falsificaciones baratas…

En cuanto al IPhone…. vamos: va funcionar perfectamente cuando ven que el teléfono esta en Rusia… bloqueo de teléfono y el Ruso tendrá una pesa papales carísimo…


----------



## España1 (22 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Las nukes sin un cohete intercontinental que las transporte son una mierda pinchada en un palo, cuántos icbm puede tener Rusia, 100?? Y cuántos de esos en buen estado?? El uso de bombarderos tácticos no funcionaria ante la abrumadora superioridad OTAN , tal vez algún país limítrofe, por otro lado el 90% de Rusia es estepa, el fuego purificador nuclear OTAN estaría más cerca concentrado , solo quedaría pasto y estepa nada más, Europa y Usa aún con grandes catástrofes aún conservaría cierto poder industrial y militar.



A mí no me viene bien el invierno nuclear ahora


----------



## Josant2022 (22 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> A mí no me viene bien el invierno nuclear ahora



A mi si


----------



## Casino (22 Jun 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No se “Legaliza la piratería”, simplemente se convierte Rusia en un país pirata que roba impunemente lo que le antoja. Nada nuevo, ya lo estén haciendo en Ucrania, robando territorio de un país; si estén dispuesto robar un país, como no van a robar la tecnología y derechos de autor de empresas privados.
> 
> En fin, el problema va ser por los países intermediarios, se les pueden aplicar sanciones brutales.
> 
> ...




país pirata solo hay uno


----------



## Nicors (22 Jun 2022)

Por qué fracasó el ejército ruso en Ucrania? Más de 100 días después de que Rusia reanudara su ataque a Ucrania, el mundo ha visto que el ejército ruso no es lo que se creía.

La fuerza militar rusa que las agencias militares y de inteligencia de EE.UU. pensaban que era un adversario casi de primer orden no ha aparecido. La fuerza que ha aparecido ha visto cómo su empuje principal ha sido neutralizado por unidades ucranianas más pequeñas. Tras sufrir grandes bajas y conseguir pocos objetos, Moscú retiró sus tropas y redujo sus ambiciones.

Algo no encajaba en las evaluaciones estadounidenses del ejército ruso, y el Pentágono y la comunidad de inteligencia han admitido que pasaron por alto los indicios de que Moscú estaba, de hecho, desplegando una “fuerza hueca”.

*Los militares rusos en Ucrania: un acierto y un error*
La comunidad de inteligencia de Estados Unidos está llevando a cabo una revisión interna de sus procesos tras subestimar la determinación ucraniana y sobrestimar las capacidades militares rusas.

La evaluación errónea en Ucrania se produce después de la evaluación extremadamente pobre del Pentágono sobre el ejército afgano, que los líderes estadounidenses pensaron que sería capaz de mantener a raya a los talibanes durante meses después de la retirada de Estados Unidos.

Durante una audiencia del Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado en mayo, los legisladores interrogaron a Avril Haines, directora de inteligencia nacional, y al teniente general Scott Berrier, director de la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa, sobre las hipótesis de sus agencias en Ucrania, centrándose en las evaluaciones de que Kiev caería en tres o cuatro días y que la guerra duraría sólo dos semanas.

“Evaluamos que su capacidad para enfrentarse al tamaño de las fuerzas rusas que se amontonaban en su frontera iba a ser muy difícil para ellos”, dijo Berrier sobre los ucranianos.

“Lo que no vimos desde dentro fue una especie de fuerza hueca” que carecía de un cuerpo de suboficiales eficaz, de formación de líderes y de doctrinas efectivas, dijo Berrier sobre los rusos. “Esos son los aspectos intangibles que tenemos que ser capaces de comprender como comunidad de inteligencia para entender realmente”.

Presionado por los legisladores, Berrier dijo que la CIA examinaría a fondo lo que había pasado por alto al subrayar que en “la totalidad de la operación entera hubo muchos más éxitos que fracasos.”

Si bien las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses interpretaron mal la eficacia de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano, proporcionaron información precisa sobre las intenciones de Rusia en los meses anteriores al ataque ruso, que comenzó el 24 de febrero.

Esas evaluaciones precisas -muchas de las cuales la Casa Blanca ha dado a conocer a los aliados y a la opinión pública- ayudaron a reunir el apoyo internacional a Ucrania y a reforzar la credibilidad de Estados Unidos.

*Cómo evalúa Estados Unidos a los ejércitos extranjeros*
Los analistas de inteligencia se enfrentan a varios obstáculos a la hora de evaluar las capacidades de un adversario.

“Cuando se trata de un actor extranjero, los analistas pueden ser presa de una serie de trampas mentales, desde el sesgo de confirmación, el sesgo de disponibilidad o incluso favorecer las líneas analíticas existentes frente a la nueva información”, dijo a Insider Michael E. van Landingham, antiguo analista de Rusia en la CIA.

“Los analistas tienen que intentar constantemente controlarse a sí mismos y a los demás mediante una variedad de métodos analíticos formales e informales para asegurarse de que no están cometiendo un error de juicio”, añadió van Landingham.

Las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses se basan en varios métodos de recogida de información para alimentar el proceso analítico.

La inteligencia humana, el método más tradicional, puede ser el más valioso, dependiendo de la fuente, ya que puede proporcionar una visión directa de los planes e intenciones del adversario. La inteligencia de señales se obtiene a partir de la interceptación de comunicaciones electrónicas.

La inteligencia de fuente abierta, el nuevo niño en el bloque de inteligencia, reúne información disponible públicamente de fuentes como informes de prensa o medios sociales. La inteligencia de imágenes se basa en imágenes tomadas por satélites o aviones para documentar los movimientos del adversario.

Los analistas se basan en todos estos métodos para informar a los responsables políticos, pero los analistas -y los responsables políticos- tienen que aceptar que rara vez conocerán el panorama completo.

Las lagunas de recopilación suelen ser más amplias y turbias cuando se trata de adversarios expertos en el engaño y la contrainteligencia, especialmente los servicios de seguridad rusos, conocidos por sus métodos agresivos y complejos.

“Las lagunas de recopilación son el resultado de la falta de información total. Quizás se ha perdido el acceso a una fuente técnica o nunca se ha tenido. Tal vez se carece de una perspectiva humana sobre las deliberaciones de alto nivel”, dijo van Landingham, que es fundador de la empresa de análisis de riesgos e investigación Active Measures.

“En cualquier caso, muchos responsables políticos exigirán más información de la que se podría esperar obtener, o existe una “incógnita conocida” crítica que impide a un analista tener una gran confianza en un juicio”, añadió van Landingham.








¿Por qué Estados Unidos no sabía que el ejército ruso era tan malo? – Galaxia Militar


¿Por qué fracasó el ejército ruso en Ucrania? Más de 100 días después de que Rusia reanudara su ataque a Ucrania, el mundo ha visto que el ejército ruso no es lo que se creía.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> A mí no me viene bien el invierno nuclear ahora



El invierno nuclear es falso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por qué fracasó el ejército ruso en Ucrania? Más de 100 días después de que Rusia reanudara su ataque a Ucrania, el mundo ha visto que el ejército ruso no es lo que se creía.
> 
> La fuerza militar rusa que las agencias militares y de inteligencia de EE.UU. pensaban que era un adversario casi de primer orden no ha aparecido. La fuerza que ha aparecido ha visto cómo su empuje principal ha sido neutralizado por unidades ucranianas más pequeñas. Tras sufrir grandes bajas y conseguir pocos objetos, Moscú retiró sus tropas y redujo sus ambiciones.
> 
> ...



Pues cualquiera que se hubiera leído la simple wikipedia de la batalla de aeropuerto de donesk....hubiera visto que los ucras no se hubieran rendido así sin mas


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Inventiva Ucraniana


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## ELVR (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por qué fracasó el ejército ruso en Ucrania? Más de 100 días después de que Rusia reanudara su ataque a Ucrania, el mundo ha visto que el ejército ruso no es lo que se creía.
> 
> La fuerza militar rusa que las agencias militares y de inteligencia de EE.UU. pensaban que era un adversario casi de primer orden no ha aparecido. La fuerza que ha aparecido ha visto cómo su empuje principal ha sido neutralizado por unidades ucranianas más pequeñas. Tras sufrir grandes bajas y conseguir pocos objetos, Moscú retiró sus tropas y redujo sus ambiciones.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo haber leído un comentario en Quora (debió de ser después de ver un artículo de Brutalsky) que decía algo así como que los rusos tenían un "Ejército Potemkin"

Tal vez sea exagerado, pero hay que reconocer que su propaganda tuvo mucho éxito, igual demasiado. Empezando por ellos mismos.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Quien ganará? -Los mejores sistemas antiaéreos del mundo capaces de tumbar un f22 Raptor antes de despegar ? O un dron del AliExpress modificado por un friki de la universidad de Jarkov?


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Por fin añaden la musica adecuada a los videos


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Tenemos a a alguien vigilando la isla de las serpientes y plataformas petroliferas


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Un vehículo blindado ruso resultó dañado y un tanque de la serie T-72 quedó inutilizado por las fuerzas ucranianas en el Este.


----------



## moncton (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por qué fracasó el ejército ruso en Ucrania? Más de 100 días después de que Rusia reanudara su ataque a Ucrania, el mundo ha visto que el ejército ruso no es lo que se creía.
> 
> La fuerza militar rusa que las agencias militares y de inteligencia de EE.UU. pensaban que era un adversario casi de primer orden no ha aparecido. La fuerza que ha aparecido ha visto cómo su empuje principal ha sido neutralizado por unidades ucranianas más pequeñas. Tras sufrir grandes bajas y conseguir pocos objetos, Moscú retiró sus tropas y redujo sus ambiciones.
> 
> ...




es la teoria del arbol hueco, por fuera parece que es grande y frondoso y de repente viene una tormenta o un rayo y se ve que por dentro estaba prodrido y no tenia nada, que se sostenia por un poco de madera alrededor de la corteza

Acabe como acabe esta aventura, es el comienzo del fin de rusia como "potencia mundial" 

le quedaran recursos para montar movidas a bajo nivel tipo atentado terrorista o granjas de troles desinformando, pero no le va a quedar recursos para mantener un ejercito operativo. Cuando los paises empiezan a ir cuesta abajo no hay manera de parar.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Las unidades VDV desplegadas en Ucrania han sido destruidas. En este momento, está viendo pérdidas de casi el 60 por ciento por unidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

La inteligencia británica revela una posible tasa de bajas del 55% entre las fuerzas de la milicia de la República Popular de Donetsk Rusia también ha estado utilizando milicianos separatistas mal entrenados como carne de cañón en Luhansk.


----------



## gargamelix (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Inventiva Ucraniana



Si os habéis fijado en la lista de próximas entregas de Alemania a Ucrania estaba esto:

"80 vehículos pick-up Toyota"



Alemania publica lista de armas entregadas y por entregar a Ucrania | DW | 21.06.2022


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pregunta desde mi ignorancia... tanta autonomia tienen estos drones? o puede ser una false flag de libro para asustar a los ciudadnos rusos?
> 
> Se habla de un dron kamikaze
> 
> Vecinos en estado de shock cuando un pequeño dron ucraniano bombardea una refinería de petróleo rusa. Refinería de petróleo Novoshakhtinsky, región de Rostov.



The Guardian

"

*Han surgido imágenes dramáticas de Rusia de lo que parece ser un dron que se estrella contra una refinería de petróleo y provoca una explosión de fuego en lo que podría ser un ataque dentro de las fronteras de Rusia. *El video compartido en las redes sociales mostró que el vehículo aéreo no tripulado se estrelló contra la refinería de petróleo de Novoshakhtinsk, en Rostov, en lo que sería una penetración vergonzosa de los sistemas de defensa aérea de Rusia en su guerra en curso en Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

Interesante hilo de tw de Kamil Galeev, en el describe la capacidad industrial rusa
La industria rusa esta desmontada y desfasada


¿Cómo puede Putin hacer cosas?

La alineación chino-rusa es muy parecida al gato de Schroedinger. Está vivo y muerto al mismo tiempo. Permítanme ilustrar esto con el ejemplo de la industria militar rusa, que contrariamente a la opinión popular *no* está respaldada por China. Está respaldado por Europa


Considere este gran artículo de Vershinin. Occidente perdió en gran medida sus capacidades de guerra industrial, pero Rusia no. Su estrategia militar se basa en capacidades para producir gran cantidad de misiles y proyectiles. Mucho más de lo que Estados Unidos puede producir

rusi.org/explore-our-research/pu...


La estrategia rusa centrada en misiles y artillería solo es posible debido a la capacidad superior de producción en masa. Rusia puede permitirse disparar tantos misiles y proyectiles, porque produce muchos de ellos, mucho más de lo que puede fabricar EE. UU

. Pero, ¿cómo es eso posible?


Vershinin describe capacidades rusas superiores para la producción en masa, pero nunca explica cómo es eso posible. Señala que China "está detrás de Rusia", pero luego admite que China aún no brindó asistencia militar

. Tampoco brindó asistencia industrial.


Hay mucha menos continuidad entre la producción militar soviética y rusa de lo que muchos tienden a pensar. En la década de 1990, el complejo industrial militar ruso pasó por una catástrofe. Rusia heredó la mayor parte del ejército soviético, pero solo una fracción del potencial económico soviético.


Declive económico -> Caen los gastos militares del gobierno -> Las plantas militares están en crisis -> Dejan de pagar a los trabajadores y casi no compran nuevas máquinas herramienta -> Muere la industria de máquinas herramienta

Eso no es el colapso de una industria. Eso es un colapso de toda la cadena tecnológica.


Las máquinas herramienta son el principal cuello de botella en prácticamente todas las cadenas tecnológicas. La Unión Soviética tenía una gran industria productora de máquinas herramienta e incluso podía exportarlas. Pero en la década de 1990, la industria soviética de máquinas herramienta murió. Después no se pudo restaurar y no se restauró

¿Por qué?


Porque el orden tecnológico cambió. En 1950, la industria se basaba en máquinas herramienta no programables. Pero desde la década de 1970, Japón fue pionero en una revolución CNC al introducir los nuevos programables. La URSS intentó unirse a ella, pero sin tanto éxito. Y luego se derrumbó

Cuando hablamos del colapso de las cadenas tecnológicas soviéticas y específicamente del cuello de botella de las máquinas herramienta, es importante entender que el colapso fue desigual. La producción antigua no programable colapsó. Pero la producción CNC soviética fue borrada por completo.

Las viejas herramientas soviéticas no programables tenían la ventaja de ser baratas y familiares. Pero las herramientas programables soviéticas nunca fueron tan baratas o tan buenas y existieron solo debido a las fuertes inversiones del gobierno. Las inversiones se detuvieron, el experimento con herramientas programables también se detuvo

Cuando se habla del colapso tecnológico soviético, se presta demasiada atención a los trabajadores de cuello blanco (científicos, ingenieros) y muy poco a los trabajadores de cuello azul. Creo que es sobre todo el prejuicio social contra los trabajadores manuales. ¿Qué significó para ellos el colapso soviético?

En la época soviética, los trabajadores industriales formaban una casta muy respetada y muy bien pagada. Los trabajadores calificados en la industria militar generalmente estaban muy bien calificados. Eran ricos. Ahora se convirtieron en mendigos. Las plantas no solían despedirlos, simplemente no pagaban, a menudo durante años.

Eso no significa que todos abandonaron las fábricas. Muchos se quedaron allí incluso recibiendo poca o ninguna compensación. Pero eso significaba que tenían casi cero entrada de sangre fresca. Eran los mismos trabajadores envejeciendo en una fábrica, la nueva generación no llegó

Eso tuvo un efecto más perjudicial de lo que uno podría pensar. Paradójicamente, las herramientas antiguas y más simples eran mucho más difíciles de operar que las modernas programables. Necesita una calificación mucho más alta y una capacitación más prolongada para operar una vieja máquina soviética que una nueva marca CNC

En la época soviética, se incentivaba económicamente a los jóvenes para que obtuvieran esa formación. A la edad de 13-14 años vas a una escuela vocacional, te capacitas, entonces tienes garantizado el empleo y eres realmente rico. Tiene sentido. En la década de 1990 elegir esta carrera no tenía sentido

Los viejos trabajadores envejecieron en las fábricas. No llegaban nuevos trabajadores y, si lo hacían, no se quedaban mucho tiempo. Todo el sistema de escuelas vocacionales se deterioró tanto por la falta de fondos como por la falta de solicitantes motivados. Ya no había ningún incentivo económico para convertirse en trabajador

En 1998, la economía rusa tocó fondo y comenzó a recuperarse. En la década de 2000, el dinero del petróleo lo bañó y, por supuesto, el Kremlin decidió invertir gran parte de los ingresos de exportación para restaurar su potencial militar. ¿Pero cómo? Esa es una historia muy divertida.

Primero, inyectaron dinero en el ejército. Entonces el ejército empezó a comprar cosas de las fábricas militares. Y entonces las fábricas militares se enfrentaron al problema de no poder atender toda esta nueva demanda inesperada. Porque carecían de las máquinas herramienta para esta producción.

Parece que la lógica de Putin y el curso de las acciones fueron exactamente inversos a los de Stalin. Stalin se centró específicamente en "producir los medios de producción", que sería la base para cualquier otra cosa. Putin aparentemente no pensó en eso hasta el último momento.

El gobierno ruso elaboró tres programas integrales para la sustitución de importaciones en la industria de máquinas herramienta. Cada programa fracasó, como admitirían más tarde los autores del siguiente programa. Rusia no tenía capacidad para arreglar este cuello de botella o restaurar las viejas capacidades soviéticas. ¿Por qué?

En parte porque no tenía los mismos trabajadores. La Unión Soviética tenía una gran cantidad de trabajadores industriales altamente calificados que operaban las máquinas no programables. Quienes básicamente tuvieron que entrenar toda su vida, hasta la adolescencia. Y estaba entrenando nuevos constantemente

En la década de 1990, la producción de trabajadores industriales se derrumbó. La producción CNC soviética murió. Lo único que tenía Rusia era una pequeña parte de la producción de máquinas herramienta no programables de la URSS. El problema era que operar esas máquinas requería una alta calificación y un largo entrenamiento

Pero Rusia casi no tenía jóvenes con tal entrenamiento. Los últimos trabajadores que podrían operar máquinas viejas muriendo o jubilándose parece ser una imagen bastante típica de la producción militar rusa alrededor de 2005-2010. Y los nuevos nunca serán entrenados

Incluso si los nuevos pudieran ser entrenados, eso tendría poco sentido, porque el viejo conocimiento tácito murió de todos modos. Numerosas tecnologías soviéticas, como la producción de barriles de tanques, se perdieron y no pudieron restaurarse. Así que restaurar las cadenas tecnológicas soviéticas no tenía sentido de todos modos.

En la década de 2000, el Kremlin quería restaurar el ejército y tenía dinero del petróleo para eso. Pero:

1. No tenía la producción de herramientas soviéticas
2. No tenía gente para operar las herramientas soviéticas
3. Incluso si tuviera gente para operarlas, la tradición ya se había interrumpido y el conocimiento tácito murió

¿Qué podría hacer el Kremlin? Mientras hacía todas esas conversaciones rituales sobre la sustitución de importaciones, solo compraría herramientas occidentales. NB:

1. Casi todas las herramientas rusas son importadas
2. En su mayoría son importadas de Alemania
3. La industria militar rusa consume el 85% de las máquinas herramienta

Si bien Alemania proporciona la mayor parte de las herramientas y la industria para la producción militar rusa, de hecho las plantas militares rusas tenían una amplia gama de proveedores. Suiza, Italia, Japón, Estados Unidos y otros


Como anécdota, la industria militar rusa podría incluso utilizar herramientas australianas o turcas. Vea esta máquina Eroglu turca en la planta de Kalinin que produce los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300. Véalo aquí en 8:18 en un video sobre el 150 aniversario de la planta












__





Thread by kamilkazani: How can Putin make stuff? Chinese-Russian alignme... - PingThread


How can Putin make stuff? Chinese-Russian alignment is much like Schroedinger's cat. It's alive and dead at the same time. Let me illustrate this on example of the Russian military industry, which contrary to the popular opinion is *not* backed by China. It's backed by Europe



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Nicors (22 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> es la teoria del arbol hueco, por fuera parece que es grande y frondoso y de repente viene una tormenta o un rayo y se ve que por dentro estaba prodrido y no tenia nada, que se sostenia por un poco de madera alrededor de la corteza
> 
> Acabe como acabe esta aventura, es el comienzo del fin de rusia como "potencia mundial"
> 
> le quedaran recursos para montar movidas a bajo nivel tipo atentado terrorista o granjas de troles desinformando, pero no le va a quedar recursos para mantener un ejercito operativo. Cuando los paises empiezan a ir cuesta abajo no hay manera de parar.



Yo me vine a enterar en este foro a raíz de otro hilo de la guerra, gracias a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo, que el ejército ruso carece de suboficiales ... ¿de verdad la cia y los servicios de inteligencia occidentales no lo sabían?


----------



## asakopako (22 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se legaliza la piratería y el estraperlo
> 
> La Duma Estatal de Rusia aprobó la ley sobre importación paralela Ahora, los productos fabricados en el extranjero incluidos en la lista del gobierno pueden importarse "legalmente" a Rusia sin el consentimiento de los titulares de los derechos de autor. La lista de productos incluye 96 marcas, incluidas Apple, Samsung, automóviles y electrodomésticos.



Esto puede ser muy interesante. Ahora puedo poner un anuncio en gopnik.ru vendiendo iphones y playstations y luego mandar un ladrillo. Aquí nadie me va a decir nada porque los ladrillos no están embargados y se pueden enviar libremente. Y si embargan los ladrillos envío mierdaseca de vaca. Los rusos qué van a hacer? Venirme a buscar para encerrarme en Siberia?

Lo digo muy en serio. Si das carta blanca para piratear estás dando carta blanca para timar.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de Finlandia, Timo Kivinen: "Finlandia está lista para luchar contra Rusia si es atacada".


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Severodonetsk, rusos militantes se rindieron


----------



## lowfour (22 Jun 2022)

Espero que hayáis puesto el vídeo brutal del polvorín ruso casi vaporizando a unos Volodyas que no saben que coño hacer. Vídeo del mes





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada : Page 54 - hdlgp


Foro para hablar de política, economía y sociedad libre de bots y extremismo



hdlgp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Un soldado #Russian se queja de que le dieron un casco que todavía tiene la carne quemada de su dueño anterior.

Cosas como esta realmente inspiran confianza y mejoran la moral.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Los barredores de minas de Ucrania están preparados para poner sus manos en uno de los perros robot "Spot" fabricados por Boston Dynamics del Ejército de EE. UU. para ayudar a limpiar proyectiles de mortero y municiones en racimo. Ucrania se enfrenta a un esfuerzo al nivel de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para limpiar las municiones rusas de la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (22 Jun 2022)

Parece que este el dron que bombardeo Rostov.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jun 2022)

Alguien tiene datos sobre el español fallecido en Ucrania ingeniero de telecomunicaciones, por favor?
No ha sido en acción de combate, pero no tengo más info por estar... fuera.
Gracias.


----------



## lowfour (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por fin añaden la musica adecuada a los videos



es oír esa canción y retrotraerse al Bad company con el pack de expansión de Vietnam. Que cosa más brutal y adictiva. Ahí tocaron techo.


----------



## paconan (22 Jun 2022)

Otros que se piran
El fabricante de pinturas #Finnish Tikkurila abandona el mercado #Russian . 


*La finlandesa Tikkurila anunció su retirada de Rusia*

El fabricante finlandés de pinturas y barnices Tikkurila decidió abandonar el mercado ruso. La empresa tiene tres sitios de producción en Rusia. La empresa está considerando una venta del negocio u "otra salida controlada".

“Desde el comienzo de la guerra, hemos seguido vendiendo la cantidad mínima de bienes suficientes para obtener la cantidad necesaria de moneda local para pagar los salarios de nuestros trabajadores”, dijo la empresa en un comunicado del 20 de junio.









Финская Tikkurila объявила об уходе из России


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru




.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



¿Tu sabes distinguir un SOLDADO de un ganadero?
¿Has visto el equipamiento que llevan los soldados rusos?
Muchos ucras están aprovechando la situación para ajustes de cuentas contra sus propios vecinos, eso ya se hizo en España en el 36, y sucede en todas las guerras civiles. La novedad es que los patanes os creeis que un pobre mecánico de coches proruso es un soldado, y lo vendeis como una supuesta victoria.
Que triste eres muchacho.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo me vine a enterar en este foro a raíz de otro hilo de la guerra, gracias a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo, que el ejército ruso carece de suboficiales ... ¿de verdad la cia y los servicios de inteligencia occidentales no lo sabían?



Pero que chorradas estás diciendo.
Eso fue despues de la segunda guerra mundial cuando la mayoría de suboficiales fueron ascendidos a oficial. Hoy dia el ejercito de Rusia es un milon de hombres y mas de dos de reservistas, por supuesto que tienen cadena de suboficiales, sino sería imposible de gestionar.
Pero si hasta lo tienes en la wikipedia, como se puede ser tan crédulo 









Fuerzas Terrestres de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pero que chorradas estás diciendo.
> Eso fue despues de la segunda guerra mundial cuando la mayoría de suboficiales fueron ascendidos a oficial. Hoy dia el ejercito de Rusia es un milon de hombres y mas de dos de reservistas, por supuesto que tienen cadena de suboficiales, sino sería imposible de gestionar.
> Pero si hasta lo tienes en la wikipedia, como se puede ser tan crédulo
> 
> ...



Los del video llevan todos brazaletes rojos. A los de esta foto no se les ve, Pero son la carne de cañón de las republiquetas.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

*Por qué EE.UU. está ganando la guerra en Ucrania

Washington ha debilitado a Rusia, fortalecido la defensa europea y advertido a China sobre sus ambiciones en el Pacífico*

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, sabía que al invadir Ucrania entraba en guerra con Estados Unidos, una guerra indirecta, pero una guerra al fin y al cabo. Aspiraba a ganarla en pocos días y hasta la inteligencia militar norteamericana le daba la razón. Los 150.000 hombres que Rusia había concentrado en la frontera bielorrusa llegarían a Kyiv en apenas 72 horas.

Por eso, la reacción inicial de Estados Unidos y de sus aliados europeos fue sacar al gobierno ucraniano de Kyiv, pero el presidente Volodómir Zelenski optó por resistir y todo empezó a cambiar.

Apoyado con armas y financiación de Estados Unidos, así como de otros países occidentales, el ejército ucraniano forzó la retirada de la fuera invasora al norte de Kyiv y, después, también de Járkiv. Ahora que se han superado los cien días de guerra, el frente se mueve poco. El ejército ruso avanza en el Donbás, pero no en el mar Negro, donde Odessa parece un objetivo militar fuera de su alcance.

La guerra entra en una fase que puede ser decisiva para forzar una negociación. Es imposible predecir si Ucrania recuperará el territorio perdido desde la invasión del 24 de febrero, como también lo es anticipar la reacción de Putin, su disposición, incluso, a utilizar armas nucleares.

Lo que parece más y más claro es que Estados Unidos saldrá vencedor sea cual sea el resultado militar sobre el terreno.

A medida que han pasado las semanas, la Casa Blanca ha subido el tono de su retórica y de su ambición y ya no oculta que más allá de asegurar la soberanía de Ucrania, quiere debilitar a Rusia para que no vuelva a ser una amenaza a sus vecinos.

Este objetivo ya lo ha conseguido. Rusia es hoy un país mucho más débil. Está disminuido económica y militarmente, además de aislado políticamente. Es un país sin apenas relación con Occidente. Las sanciones económicas lastran su crecimiento.

Putin será un paria hasta que muera, un carnicero al que la Corte Penal Internacional perseguirá por crímenes de guerra. Mientras ocupe Ucrania, Occidente mantendrá las sanciones y será muy difícil que Rusia pueda rehacer su ejército y revitalizar su economía. Hablamos de un declive prolongado, tan largo como los años que Putin siga en el poder.

A Rusia solo le queda la amenaza nuclear para reclamar su estatus de gran potencia, pero este es un recurso que China, a quien ha confiado su futuro, no le permitirá utilizar.

El presidente Xi Jinping no apoyó la invasión de Ucrania. Está en contra de la expansión de la OTAN, pero se abstuvo en la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad que condenaba la invasión. La alianza estratégica que Putin y Xi firmaron a principios de febrero enseguida encontró un límite. Las guerras no interesan a China y, menos ahora, que intenta salir del bache de la pandemia. Su economía exportadora necesita una estabilidad que la ambición territorial de Putin en Ucrania compromete.

Además de debilitar a Rusia, Estados Unidos ha conseguido otro objetivo que perseguía desde hacía muchos años: que Europa fuera consciente de lo que se juega. La agresividad rusa ha convencido a los europeos de que deben asumir el coste de su propia seguridad. Las inversiones en defensa se van a incrementar. Alemania ha puesto en marcha un ambicioso proyecto para construir un gran ejército. Es muy posible que, en poco tiempo, Europa sea capaz de defenderse por sí misma dentro de una Alianza Atlántica reforzada.

Estados Unidos podrá, en consecuencia, liberar recursos militares y económicos para afrontar el reto de China en el Pacífico. Este es el tercer triunfo que le reporta la guerra en Ucrania. Europa será un aliado estratégico capaz de garantizar la seguridad desde el Ártico al Sahel y la región Indo-Pacífico. El Reino Unido tendrá un papel decisivo en este nuevo reparto de responsabilidades.

La guerra en Ucrania ha demostrado a Taiwán, Corea del Sur, Japón y Filipinas la importancia de unas buenas fuerzas armadas y unos buenos aliados para contener a una dictadura expansiva como la de China en el Pacífico. Al defender Ucrania, Estados Unidos les envía el mensaje de que no los dejará solos, y China toma nota.

Gracias a Ucrania, Estados Unidos consigue estabilizar Europa y el Pacífico, dos regiones cruciales para decidir la hegemonía en el siglo XXI, un liderazgo que pretende asentar sobre los mismos pilares que han sostenido su “orden mundial” durante el siglo XX: derechos individuales, democracia y libre comercio.

El 26 de abril, el secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, presidió en la base de Ramstein (Alemania ) una reunión de más de 40 países decididos a garantizar que una Ucrania soberana y democrática sobreviva a Putin. Austin la llamó la alianza de “las naciones de buena voluntad”. Los asistentes quedaron en reunirse cada mes para “intensificar” “la lucha de hoy y las que vendrán”.

El presidente Joe Biden tiene a la opinión pública de su parte. Tres cuartas partes de los estadounidenses admiten el “deber moral” de ayudar a Ucrania. Aunque este apoyo está condicionado a que no se envíen soldados, es sorprendentemente alto después de las derrotas en Irak y Afganistán.

l 19 de mayo, el Senado aprobó una ayuda de 40.000 millones de dólares, superior a la que solicitaba Biden. Casi todos los republicanos votaron a favor. Fue un gesto insólito en un Congreso muy polarizado.

Estados Unidos sale reforzado de Ucrania, pero puede cometer errores que anulen estas ventajas.

El mayor peligro es decidir cuándo ha ganado, algo que es muy complicado. La Casa Blanca está decidida a que Putin no obtenga ninguna ventaja de la invasión. Esto supone que el ejército ucraniano debe recuperar, como mínimo, las fronteras anteriores al 24 de febrero. No será nada fácil, ni siquiera con el armamento pesado que ha empezado a llegar al frente.

Ucrania, por otro lado, está convencida de su victoria. Tiene los hombres, la ventaja defensiva y la decisión de resistir hasta el final. Los 40.000 millones de Estados Unidos es casi la mitad del presupuesto militar de Rusia. El ejército ruso, aún así, a pesar de la torpeza de sus mandos, sigue siendo muy superior al ucraniano.

Sólo Ucrania debe decidir cuánta destrucción puede seguir sufriendo y cuánto territorio puede sacrificar. Estados Unidos y sus aliados deberán respetar esta decisión tan compleja, sea cual sea.

Una victoria “definitiva” sobre Rusia, sin embargo, puede llevar mucho tiempo y no está claro que la opinión pública estadounidense mantenga el entusiasmo de estos primeros meses de guerra. La inflación es preocupante y tendrá un peso decisivo en las elecciones legislativas de noviembre. Mientras la guerra continúe, se mantendrán los efectos nocivos sobre los mercados mundiales de la energía y los alimentos, así como sobre las cadenas de suministros. Es decir, los precios seguirán altos.

A Estados Unidos y Europa les interesa acabar la guerra cuanto antes. También a China. Lo razonable sería forzar una tregua, pero el cuándo y el cómo no están claros. Rusos y ucranianos aún aspiran a dominar más territorios antes de sentarse a negociar. En este sentido, el verano será decisivo. Ucrania va a recibir armas sofisticadas, además de ayuda financiera y humanitaria, más de 200 millones de dólares diarios durante los próximos cinco meses. El dron turco Bayraktar BT2 –una de las armas más decisivas en el ejército uraniano- cuesta poco más de un millón de dólares.

El alto el fuego, llegue cuando llegue, permitiría a Putin vender como victoria los nuevos territorios conquistados, aunque Rusia seguiría bajo el régimen de sanciones, un país tan aislado como ahora. Occidente podría empezar a reconstruir la Ucrania bajo control del gobierno de Kyiv. El proceso de adhesión a la UE seguiría adelante.

Esta salida borraría la amenaza de una escalada militar como la que se va a producir en las próximas semanas. Eliminaría también el peligro de una confrontación nuclear. Estados Unidos, siendo ya el gran vencedor de la guerra, consolidaría sus triunfos. Biden podría afrontar las elecciones de noviembre con unas garantías que hoy no tiene.

Esto sería lo lógico, pero nada de lo que ha pasado hasta ahora en Ucrania ha tenido sentido común.









Por qué EE.UU. está ganando la guerra en Ucrania


Washington ha debilitado a Rusia, fortalecido la defensa europea y advertido a China sobre sus ambiciones en el Pacífico




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## ELVR (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo me vine a enterar en este foro a raíz de otro hilo de la guerra, gracias a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo, que el ejército ruso carece de suboficiales ... ¿de verdad la cia y los servicios de inteligencia occidentales no lo sabían?



Por lo que yo sé, tradicionalmente el papel de suboficial en el ejército rusoviético fue bastante "chusquero" por hacer una analogía. Lo cual hacía que según qué puestos o tareas técnicas fuese más a cargo de oficiales que de suboficiales especializados como en Occidente.

Sólo recientemente, a raíz de la reformas de Shoigu se ha intentado crear un cuerpo de suboficiales más moderno (junto con la implantación de duchas en la mitad de los cuarteles y la sustitución de vendajes por calcetines) En este artículo (del 2019) explican el proceso y los problemas que ha habido:









Russian Armed Forces


The Russian enlisted education system is unlike the U.S. system. It is not designed to develop well rounded leaders, it is instead designed to develop technically proficient professionals.



www.armyupress.army.mil





y este (abril 2022) comenta la debilidad de dicho cuerpo de suboficiales:









The Russian Military's weak NCO Corps on display in Ukraine


Russia's inability to dominate Ukraine, despite superior numbers, equipment and technology, has left many analysts in the West struggling to comprehend a




www.sandboxx.us





Se puede dar al traductor automático para el que tenga dificultades con el inglés.

PD: sólo añadir que en contrapartida se ha ayudado a crear uno moderno para los ucranianos en los últimos años gracias a la asistencia occidental. A ver si encuentro el tuit del ex-general Mark Hertling al respecto.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



es que no se ha movido el frente nada,debido a las milicas del ldr de mierda que ha por ahi


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

En la región ocupada de Skadovsk-Kherson, se escucharon explosiones en el área del puerto y se informa que hay un incendio.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

El Coronel Vadim Zimin, quien portaba los códigos nucleares de Putin, fue encontrado gravemente herido en su domicilio, hace unas 4 hrs.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2022)

Ayer, según informes, un grupo de saboteadores ucranianos atacó un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-80 de la Fuerza Fronteriza Rusa dentro del territorio de Rusia utilizando un misil guiado antitanque. El APC fue destruido y varios guardias fronterizos murieron.


----------



## ELVR (22 Jun 2022)

siguiendo con el tema de los suboficiales, no he encontrado el tuit que buscaba de Mark Hertling (igual no era de él) pero sí este artículo donde comenta lo del adiestramiento de sargentos ucranianos de pasada junto con un montón de información interesante sobre la década pasada en ambos ejércitos:









I Commanded U.S. Army Europe. Here's What I Saw in the Russian and Ukrainian Armies.


The two armies at war today couldn’t be more different.




www.thebulwark.com





como siempre podéis darle al traductor automático, aunque salgan "expresiones raras"


----------



## pep007 (22 Jun 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Espero que hayáis puesto el vídeo brutal del polvorín ruso casi vaporizando a unos Volodyas que no saben que coño hacer. Vídeo del mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, Low, el mejor video de esta guerra! Gracias.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Coronel Vadim Zimin, quien portaba los códigos nucleares de Putin, fue encontrado gravemente herido en su domicilio, hace unas 4 hrs.



guat


----------



## ghawar (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## pep007 (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Coronel Vadim Zimin, quien portaba los códigos nucleares de Putin, fue encontrado gravemente herido en su domicilio, hace unas 4 hrs.



Hombre, sin querer cogería el maletin de cagar..., y un mareo le da a cualquiera...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes distinguir un SOLDADO de un ganadero?
> ¿Has visto el equipamiento que llevan los soldados rusos?
> Muchos ucras están aprovechando la situación para ajustes de cuentas contra sus propios vecinos, eso ya se hizo en España en el 36, y sucede en todas las guerras civiles. La novedad es que los patanes os creeis que un pobre mecánico de coches proruso es un soldado, y lo vendeis como una supuesta victoria.
> Que triste eres muchacho.



Pero si lo que estás diciendo lo comenta el propio tweet...


----------



## Can Pistraus (22 Jun 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Espero que hayáis puesto el vídeo brutal del polvorín ruso casi vaporizando a unos Volodyas que no saben que coño hacer. Vídeo del mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



turcochinada en panico.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Alguien tiene datos sobre el español fallecido en Ucrania ingeniero de telecomunicaciones, por favor?
> No ha sido en acción de combate, pero no tengo más info por estar... fuera.
> Gracias.



Me autocontesto:
Solucionado. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Subprime (22 Jun 2022)

Mas cigarros , esos ceniceros pa que estan coño


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la región ocupada de Skadovsk-Kherson, se escucharon explosiones en el área del puerto y se informa que hay un incendio.



Deberían prohibir fumar en esta guerra!


----------



## ghawar (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Coronel Vadim Zimin, quien portaba los códigos nucleares de Putin, fue encontrado gravemente herido en su domicilio, hace unas 4 hrs.



Ha empezado la guerra de palacio... como roben el maletín...


----------



## favelados (22 Jun 2022)

Los rusos por fin han sacado los aviones..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Mas cigarros , esos ceniceros pa que estan coño



a tiro de Toscka






130 km de alcance


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Informes de incendio en el buque de guerra ruso Saratov en Berdyansk ocupada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

el saratov de nuevo...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Otro de los ataques de Ucrania en lo profundo del territorio ocupado por Rusia hoy, el puerto de Skadovsk, justo al norte de Crimea. Los canales de telegramas rusos dicen a regañadientes que puede ser su instalación de almacenamiento de Iskander


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Entra, perdedor, vamos a cazar orcos.


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Según esa foto, al menos tiene que haber 6 prisioneros rusos en Severodonetsk. A ver cuántos quedan cuando los ukros se rindan.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Así es como los ucranianos están entregando suministros a sus tropas en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk después de que todos los puentes sobre el río Siverskyi Donets en el área fueran volados


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

*Tropas rusas en Ucrania se enfrentan a tasas de bajas 'extraordinarias': inteligencia del Reino Unido*

Las bajas entre las fuerzas rusas y prorrusas están aumentando a un ritmo insostenible en Ucrania, informa la inteligencia británica, lo que genera más preguntas sobre hasta qué punto Moscú puede mantener su ritmo actual de operaciones en medio de un progreso limitado en el campo de batalla.

Cifras publicadas la semana pasada por la República Popular de Donetsk, parte de la autodeclarada región autónoma pro-Putin en el este de Ucrania conocida como Donbas, afirman que más de 2.100 de sus fuerzas han muerto desde que comenzaron las operaciones y casi 9.000 han resultado heridos.
La tasa de bajas equivale aproximadamente al 55% de su fuerza total, según el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido, “lo que pone de relieve la extraordinaria tasa de deserción que las fuerzas rusas y prorrusas están sufriendo en el Donbas”.
Las pérdidas de hombres y material se han producido a un ritmo asombroso desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia el 24 de febrero e inmediatamente encontraron una fuerte resistencia de las fuerzas locales respaldadas con municiones y recursos financieros occidentales. El número de muertes rusas es un secreto muy bien guardado. En marzo, Moscú colocó el número de muertos en 1.351, pero incluso entonces había razones para creer que era mucho más alto. Una estimación británica en abril situó el número en torno a 15.000, más de los que murieron en la guerra de nueve años de la Unión Soviética en Afganistán, mientras que otras estimaciones proyectan que hasta 40.000 han resultado heridos.

Entre las preguntas más centrales que enfrenta el gobierno de Ucrania y sus patrocinadores occidentales está la medida en que Rusia puede continuar luchando y la presión que las fuerzas leales a Kyiv pueden ejercer sobre las fuerzas invasoras para acelerar esas deficiencias mientras Moscú y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, enfrentan una creciente disidencia. y la disminución de los recursos.
El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, citando el servicio ruso de la BBC, señaló que los nuevos reclutas rusos reciben solo de tres a siete días de entrenamiento antes de ser enviados a “los sectores más activos del frente”.
La BBC también informó que los voluntarios dentro del ejército ruso junto con el equivalente de las fuerzas de la guardia nacional y el grupo mercenario afiliado al gobierno de Rusia se han convertido en la principal fuerza de asalto de Rusia, a diferencia de las unidades militares convencionales.

El instituto señaló anteriormente que el ejército ruso está reduciendo sus estándares en aspectos como la edad, la salud, los antecedentes penales y otras calificaciones de rutina para el servicio, al tiempo que ofrece incentivos financieros sustanciales para los reclutas. La BBC también informó que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso ahora ofrece pagar los préstamos y las deudas de los voluntarios para atraer a los reclutas.
“En ambos lados, la capacidad de generar y desplegar unidades de reserva en el frente probablemente se vuelva cada vez más crítica para el resultado de la guerra”, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa británico.

Los recuentos de bajas parecen igualmente sombríos para Ucrania. El general del Ejército de EE. UU. Mark Milley, presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, señaló la semana pasada que las evaluaciones públicas de hasta 100 muertos en combate todos los días se alinean con la evaluación del Pentágono de la carnicería en el campo de batalla , combinada con hasta 300 heridos en acción todos los días.
“Esta es una amenaza existencial. Están luchando por la vida misma de su país”, dijo el veterano comandante de las guerras en Irak y Afganistán. "Entonces, su capacidad para soportar el sufrimiento, para soportar las bajas, es directamente proporcional al objetivo que se desea alcanzar".





__





Cargando…






www.usnews.com


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Kherson: Las guerrillas del heroico movimiento de resistencia están trabajando efectivamente en la ciudad y la región


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

FALLA EN EL LANZAMIENTO: C4H10FO2P 
@markito0171
ha publicado un video de un misil balístico ruso de corto alcance Iskander que explotó segundos después del lanzamiento sobre la ciudad RU de Belgorod. Las fallas en el mantenimiento, el suministro y la moral continúan afectando negativamente la efectividad del combate ruso.


----------



## skan (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> FALLA EN EL LANZAMIENTO: C4H10FO2P
> @markito0171
> ha publicado un video de un misil balístico ruso de corto alcance Iskander que explotó segundos después del lanzamiento sobre la ciudad RU de Belgorod. Las fallas en el mantenimiento, el suministro y la moral continúan afectando negativamente la efectividad del combate ruso.



Es probable que fuese interceptado por misiles antiaéreos. El Iskander puede alcanzar mach 6 pero al principio va muy lento, es el mejor momento para destruirlo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Deberían prohibir fumar en esta guerra!



Ya es conocido que fumar mata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

No hay ni un solo vídeo de eso


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Jun 2022)

Qué ha pasado con los tiktokers follacabras? Hace tiempo que no veo videos suyos pegando tiros al aire.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con los tiktokers follacabras? Hace tiempo que no veo videos suyos pegando tiros al aire.



Puede ser que esten escasos de munición y ya no les dejan hacer el tarado.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Puede ser que esten escasos de munición y ya no les dejan hacer el tarado.



o que _haigan_ muerto


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

> Qué ha pasado con los tiktokers follacabras? Hace tiempo que no veo videos suyos pegando tiros al aire.



Seguro que hay muchos entre las 34.000 bajas rusas


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jun 2022)

Un comentario reciente del camarada Zhukov:

_Publico los comentarios de Strelkov y otros críticos, a pesar, o quizás porque, de su pesimismo crónico cuando no derrotismo, por hacer autocrítica y porque la guerra se podría llevar mejor. El problema es que los militares profesionales que conocen su oficio y los civiles aficionados como yo que tenemos alguna comprensión de lo que es la guerra, y sobre todo, vivimos la guerra de 2014 sabemos que por mal que lo hagan los rusos, el ejército de Ucrania es un completo desastre que no tiene ninguna oportunidad. Si en 2014 sufrieron una derrota aplastante contra un ejército improvisado de «mineros y camioneros» inferiores en todo salvo en valor y habilidad, ¿en qué cabeza cabe que podrían hacer frente al ejército ruso? Y los de Donbass no tenían aviación, sólo artillería.
Tampoco me vale el argumento de que los ucranianos perdieron contra los novorusos porque tenían ayuda de Rusia, ni siquiera, llevado el argumento al extremo del absurdo, que perdieron porque tuvieron que luchar contra el ejército ruso disfrazado de milicianos.
Si en 2014 perdieron contra el ejército ruso sin aviación ¿cómo van a resistir ahora?

Me consta que me leen en otros sitios españoles de compartir noticias, hasta en un foro de Eslovenia, pero es que da igual, contar cosas evidentes es «propaganda rusa». Ahora están recogiendo carrete porque la mentira no se puede sostener más tiempo. Los ucranianos acaban de confirmar hace días que sus pérdidas son tremendas y confirman lo que ya sabíamos, que los comunicados oficiales rusos dicen la verdad o se acercan mucho. Pero es que la gente normal, e incluso los supuestamente «enterados» en estos temas de los foros militares no pueden afrontar la verdad. Reconocerla implica admitir ignorancia, estupidez y complicidad con crímenes horribles. Es mucho más cómodo repetir mantras de la propaganda nazi de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y de la americana de la Guerra Fría.
Yo reconozco que los militares en activo americanos y de la OTAN tienen un problema de que no pueden decir la verdad a sus superiores militares o políticos, porque el error y el fracaso conllevan consecuencias. Pero no sé que les pasa a gente normal y supuestamente informada que no se juegan nada.

Imagino que los medios de intoxicación de masa y sus lacayos a sueldo en la internet como no podrán tapar por más tiempo la derrota del ejército ucraniano, volverán a repetir la conspiración de silencio y pretenderán que la guerra nunca existió, como todos estos años.

Militarmente la guerra está decidida. Sólo que el proceso de ir destruyendo una tras otra las unidades ucranianas y echarlas de Donbass llevará todo el verano, sencillamente porque a todos los actores les interesa alargar la guerra, con Europa como comparsa y pagando las consecuencias._

Noticias de la guerra 22/06/2022 bolsa de Zolotoye

Resulta que para él la "operación militar especial" es la continuación de la guerra que empezó en 2014. Según él esa guerra la perdió Ucrania, aunque yo pensaba que se había firmado una tregua que ninguno de los dos bandos respetos y que los separatistas solo se habían hecho con un tercio del Donbas. Supongo que Estados Unidos o Corea del Norte también perderían o ganarían la Guerra de Corea; quién ganó y quién perdió eso ya al gusto de cada uno.

Pues a pesar de decirnos que lo de ahora es la continuación de lo de 2014 y que lo de 2014 ya lo perdió Ucrania, ahora nos comenta que lo de ahora lo va a ganar finalmente Rusia. 

En fin, es gracioso hacer una comparación con las predicciones que hace ahora con las que hacia hace casi 4 meses. Hace 4 meses la "operación militar especial" se podía llegar a resolver casi en cuestión de días; ahora ya está hablando de que se va a alargar hasta el invierno:




Es gracioso también cuando dice que "para los que vivimos la guerra de 2014". No sabía que Zhukov de aquella estaba en Donbas


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Nunca se fueron. Es una región que ha debido de tener infiltrados todo el tiempo y se activaron cuando se estabilizó la linea de frente.


----------



## EGO (23 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Un comentario reciente del camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _Publico los comentarios de Strelkov y otros críticos, a pesar, o quizás porque, de su pesimismo crónico cuando no derrotismo, por hacer autocrítica y porque la guerra se podría llevar mejor. El problema es que los militares profesionales que conocen su oficio y los civiles aficionados como yo que tenemos alguna comprensión de lo que es la guerra, y sobre todo, vivimos la guerra de 2014 sabemos que por mal que lo hagan los rusos, el ejército de Ucrania es un completo desastre que no tiene ninguna oportunidad. Si en 2014 sufrieron una derrota aplastante contra un ejército improvisado de «mineros y camioneros» inferiores en todo salvo en valor y habilidad, ¿en qué cabeza cabe que podrían hacer frente al ejército ruso? Y los de Donbass no tenían aviación, sólo artillería.
> Tampoco me vale el argumento de que los ucranianos perdieron contra los novorusos porque tenían ayuda de Rusia, ni siquiera, llevado el argumento al extremo del absurdo, que perdieron porque tuvieron que luchar contra el ejército ruso disfrazado de milicianos.
> ...



Va posponiendo la victoria del ejercito ruso cada vez mas.

Ahora sera para despues del verano porque los orcos quieren ir destruyendo a los ucanianos poco a poco.

Descacharrante.


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

No paran las fallas!


----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

Strelkov cada vez mas desesperado
Rusia no podrá ganar esta guerra aunque se ganen 10 Severodonetsks También está triste porque "en Ucrania, los rusos están matando a los rusos".







Mientras continúan las casualidades

Se incendia una fábrica de pinturas y barnices en la localidad #Elektrougli de la región #Moscow . El fuego se extendió sobre un área de 2,4 mil metros cuadrados.



*El área de incendio en el taller de Elektrougli aumentó a 2,4 mil "cuadrados"*
El área de fuego en el taller con solvente y pinturas y barnices en Elektrougli cerca de Moscú ha aumentado a 2,4 mil metros cuadrados. Así lo informó el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la Federación Rusa. 









Площадь пожара в цехе в Электроуглях увеличилась до 2,4 тыс "квадратов"


Обрушилась крыша, слышны взрывы




www.m24.ru


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Strelkov cada vez mas desesperado
> Rusia no podrá ganar esta guerra aunque se ganen 10 Severodonetsks También está triste porque "en Ucrania, los rusos están matando a los rusos".
> 
> 
> ...



Este incendio tiene pinta de que es para cobrar el seguro


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Es probable que fuese interceptado por misiles antiaéreos. El Iskander puede alcanzar mach 6 pero al principio va muy lento, es el mejor momento para destruirlo.



La máxima velocidad del iskander creo que son 2500kms y lo consigue en el punto más alto, sobre los 100kms de altura. A partir de ahí reduce la velocidad durante la caída, aunque no demasiado.

No se como puedes pararlo si se dispara hacia el cielo y cae con cambios continuos de dirección. A no ser que tecnológicamente no sea como se ha vendido o simplemente suerte/mala suerte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

Pues muestra una puta imagen...que venga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

Tan vago eres que no pones la captura..
Yo he visto cómo quedaron los paracaidistas rusos en hostomel...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (23 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Seguro que hay muchos entre las 34.000 bajas rusas



Qué pasada 34400 bajas. 
En 10 años en Vietnam ,USA tuvo 57.000 bajas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Jun 2022)

EL_CAMPECHANO82 dijo:


> Qué pasada 34400 bajas.
> En 10 años en Vietnam ,USA tuvo 57.000 bajas.



Y eso que a Vietnam del norte la Union sovietica le suministraba todo tipo de material pesado y de ultima generación. Cazas, misiles antiaereos de largo alcance, etc, etc.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

Excusas y excusas ..ya lo hubiera visto en 4 Chan...más si es una pieza tan importante..aún espero los laboratorios de la siderúrgica esa


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

> Excusas y excusas ..ya lo hubiera visto en 4 Chan...más si es una pieza tan importante..aún espero los laboratorios de la siderúrgica esa



Hace tiempo que hicieron un mapa...


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Excusas y excusas ..ya lo hubiera visto en 4 Chan...más si es una pieza tan importante..aún espero los laboratorios de la siderúrgica esa



Al final no había biolaboratorios de 5 plantas porque los malvados ucranianos financiados por la OTAN se dedicaban a cosas mucho más "light" pero igualmente de siniestras: repartían entre los niñitos dinero infectado con una cepa de tuberculosis:



Giles Amaury dijo:


> _*1. Propagación de dinero falso en LPR infectado con tuberculosis resistente a los medicamentos*
> Los billetes se distribuyeron entre menores en la aldea de Stepovoe. Los organizadores de este crimen tuvieron en cuenta las peculiaridades del comportamiento de los niños que tienen la costumbre de «llevarse todo a la boca» y tomar alimentos con las manos sucias._
> 
> Noticias de la guerra 11/05/2022 – combates, explosiones y armas biológicas


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (23 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Hace tiempo que hicieron un mapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099623



No sabía que Homer Simpson estaba en Azovstal, a lo mejor es el general de la OTAN.


----------



## Subprime (23 Jun 2022)

La defensa antiaerea, no sirve de nada contra los cigarros mal apagados, Rusa deberia prohibir fumar en los depositos de municiones si quiere ganar la guerra.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

NO hay muchos lugares donde esconderse en las llanuras.....ni siquiera hay bocage en los límites de los campos


----------



## César Borgia (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

La mentira y la poca verguenza de este personaje, igual que Lavrov que afirmaba "Rusia no invadió Ucrania"
No han robado grano, ni maquinaria , ni lavadoras etc...
Este se cree que todo el mundo es tan gilipollas como el

*Rusia no robó ningún grano - Peskov*

El portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas en una sesión informativa que Rusia no robó ningún grano, como afirman algunos políticos en Occidente.
También señaló que una solución pacífica de la crisis de Ucrania solo es posible después de que Kyiv acepte todas las demandas de Moscú.
Durante una conversación con la prensa, Peskov también habló sobre el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream. Según él, se redujeron temporalmente debido al mantenimiento tecnológico del gasoducto y "es raro que se arrastre la política en esto".

Los países europeos deben trabajar en el fortalecimiento de las fronteras exteriores para detener la ola de migración, que puede provocar hambruna en regiones inestables debido a problemas con el suministro de alimentos ucranianos. Esta previsión la hizo previamente el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y Relaciones Económicas Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto.

Al mismo tiempo, la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova , señaló que al culpar a Rusia de la crisis alimentaria, Occidente está actuando en realidad como un "provocador y destructor".










Россия не крала никакого зерна — Песков | 360°


Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков на брифинге рассказал журналистам, что Россия не крала никакого зерна, как утверждают некоторые политики на Западе.




360tv.ru





*Peskov, en relación con las acusaciones de Kyiv, dijo que "Rusia no robó ningún grano"*
Moscú. 23 de junio INTERFAX.RU - Rusia no robó grano de Ucrania, dijo Dmitry Peskov, secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, en relación con las acusaciones de Kyiv y el estudio de esta situación en Turquía.


"Rusia no robó ningún grano", dijo Peskov a los periodistas el jueves.

Entonces, comentó sobre los informes de los medios con referencia al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía de que Ankara está investigando las denuncias de robo de grano ucraniano por parte de Rusia y no permitirá que dicho grano sea importado a Turquía.





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

LA PURGA: Moscú ha lanzado una (otra) gran reorganización de los comandantes del campo de batalla. ISW informa que Putin ha despedido al TERCER comandante de la 'Operación Militar Especial' de RU, Gennady Zhidko. Llevaba 19 días al mando.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas están tan agotadas que los tanques ucranianos en medio de Severodonetsk pueden permanecer en el mismo lugar sin temor al fuego de artillería ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: ¡El Parlamento Europeo aprueba masivamente el estatus de candidato de Ucrania y Moldavia como miembros de la Unión Europea!


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Mensaje ahora de un amigo en Poltava. Rusia está enviando TODO a Ucrania, 70 años de producción militar de la URSS y Rusia. Rusia pronto no tendrá ejército.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Un comentario reciente del camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _Publico los comentarios de Strelkov y otros críticos, a pesar, o quizás porque, de su pesimismo crónico cuando no derrotismo, por hacer autocrítica y porque la guerra se podría llevar mejor. El problema es que los militares profesionales que conocen su oficio y los civiles aficionados como yo que tenemos alguna comprensión de lo que es la guerra, y sobre todo, vivimos la guerra de 2014 sabemos que por mal que lo hagan los rusos, el ejército de Ucrania es un completo desastre que no tiene ninguna oportunidad. Si en 2014 sufrieron una derrota aplastante contra un ejército improvisado de «mineros y camioneros» inferiores en todo salvo en valor y habilidad, ¿en qué cabeza cabe que podrían hacer frente al ejército ruso? Y los de Donbass no tenían aviación, sólo artillería.
> Tampoco me vale el argumento de que los ucranianos perdieron contra los novorusos porque tenían ayuda de Rusia, ni siquiera, llevado el argumento al extremo del absurdo, que perdieron porque tuvieron que luchar contra el ejército ruso disfrazado de milicianos.
> ...



Vietnam contra Usa, y he visto en la tele black haw derribado!


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

*¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules?  *


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules? *



No, eso en el hilo "oficial":


----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

Ladas simplificados y a correr

*El mercado automotriz en Rusia se está reduciendo a un ritmo récord. Tanto la demanda como la oferta están cayendo.*



*De las 20 plantas automotrices, solo dos siguen funcionando.*
*La demanda de automóviles rusos solo ha estado cayendo en todos los años anteriores.*
*China tiene una serie de problemas, por lo que probablemente no podrá compensar el déficit.*
La gente no compra automóviles debido a la disminución de los ingresos y, por otro lado, la mayoría de las empresas de automóviles han abandonado el mercado ruso en masa. Las esperanzas, como con otros bienes, aún no están justificadas para los chinos. Los automóviles nacionales, los propietarios de automóviles tampoco tienen prisa por comprar.


Después de que Moscú iniciara una guerra con Ucrania, decenas de fabricantes extranjeros anunciaron su retirada del mercado ruso. Algunos gigantes automotrices han anunciado que dejarán de exportar. La pérdida para las propias empresas será reducir el mercado de ventas.

La situación es mucho peor para aquellos fabricantes que han abierto fábricas en Rusia, porque ya han invertido miles de millones de dólares allí. Además, estas empresas fueron diseñadas no solo para el mercado interno, sino también para exportar a los países vecinos de Rusia. Sin embargo, la gestión de las empresas no detuvo las dificultades.

La capacidad de los rusos para comprar incluso los autos que aún están a la venta también se está reduciendo. Los precios de los autos nuevos han subido hasta un 30 por ciento, según el Ministerio de Comercio. Al mismo tiempo, el Lada Largus ruso ha subido de precio un 48 por ciento y el Toyota Camry solo un 21 por ciento.


No hay más opciones que aumentar la producción de automóviles nacionales. Parece que esto no será un problema, especialmente porque Lada Granta y Lada Vesta han sido los autos más populares en Rusia durante los últimos años, pero no todo está en la superficie.

No es ningún secreto que los automóviles rusos se componen en gran parte de piezas extranjeras, que también han dejado de importarse, por lo que tanto la calidad como la funcionalidad se están deteriorando. Sin mencionar el hecho de que también habrá menos repuestos para reparaciones de automóviles y su compra será más complicada.

El mismo Lada Granta ahora carece de ABS, una bolsa de aire y el motor está instalado de acuerdo con el estándar Euro-2, aunque todos los automóviles modernos tienen un motor con menos sustancias nocivas en el escape: estándares Euro-5 y Euro-6 .









Россиянам не на чем будет ездить. Что ждет автомобильный рынок - Утро Февраля


Автомобильный рынок в России сокращается рекордными темпами. Падает и спрос, и предложение. Из 20 автомобильных заводов продолжают работу только два Спрос на российские автомобили все предыдущие годы только падал Китай имеет ряд проблем, поэтому, вероятно, не сможет компенсировать дефицит Люди...




utro02.tv






Otros que se piran

Nike finalmente se va de Rusia "NIKE INC. ha tomado la decisión de retirarse del mercado ruso... Las tiendas Nike cerraron temporalmente recientemente y no volverán a abrir", dijo en un comunicado en el sitio web oficial de la compañía. En total, Nike tenía más de 100 tiendas en Rusia.


Las sustituciones


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules? *



El 2 ejercito del mundo !!

Cabra elimina soldados rusos Una cabra hirió a varios militares rusos al activar sus cables trampa con granadas clavadas en el pueblo de Kinski Rozdory en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (23 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, eso en el hilo "oficial":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099801
> 
> ...



Me sabe mal poner esto porque el tipo siempre me ha caído bien pero...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

"A pesar de las grandes pérdidas, Rusia está formando el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército que cuenta con 15.500 militares con una ubicación permanente en Mulino (Nizhniy Novgorod)", dice el teniente general Oleksandr Pavliuk. "La amenaza de un ataque repetido en Kyiv es real".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2022)

tenemos visita de un valiente fanboy del enano hambreador



Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules? *


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2022)

buen ninot para falla


----------



## uberales (23 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Un comentario reciente del camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _Publico los comentarios de Strelkov y otros críticos, a pesar, o quizás porque, de su pesimismo crónico cuando no derrotismo, por hacer autocrítica y porque la guerra se podría llevar mejor. El problema es que los militares profesionales que conocen su oficio y los civiles aficionados como yo que tenemos alguna comprensión de lo que es la guerra, y sobre todo, vivimos la guerra de 2014 sabemos que por mal que lo hagan los rusos, el ejército de Ucrania es un completo desastre que no tiene ninguna oportunidad. Si en 2014 sufrieron una derrota aplastante contra un ejército improvisado de «mineros y camioneros» inferiores en todo salvo en valor y habilidad, ¿en qué cabeza cabe que podrían hacer frente al ejército ruso? Y los de Donbass no tenían aviación, sólo artillería.
> Tampoco me vale el argumento de que los ucranianos perdieron contra los novorusos porque tenían ayuda de Rusia, ni siquiera, llevado el argumento al extremo del absurdo, que perdieron porque tuvieron que luchar contra el ejército ruso disfrazado de milicianos.
> ...



Menudo iluminado. Qué penica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, llamó a no difundir detalles de las operaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas en las redes sociales, ya que tales mensajes perjudican a las personas defensoras. Lo declaró en respuesta a publicaciones sobre 4 calles en Kherson supuestamente ocupadas por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## uberales (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, llamó a no difundir detalles de las operaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas en las redes sociales, ya que tales mensajes perjudican a las personas defensoras. Lo declaró en respuesta a publicaciones sobre 4 calles en Kherson supuestamente ocupadas por el ejército ucraniano.



Han tardado dos o tres meses. No lo he entendido nunca. Más allá de vídoes d epropaganda...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

Ay te reportare si no pones esos supuestos césares capturados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Han tardado dos o tres meses. No lo he entendido nunca. Más allá de vídoes d epropaganda...



Ahora e un buen momento para soltar informaciones contradictorias y confundir a los turcochinos


----------



## MAUSER (23 Jun 2022)

Tío da asco leerte estás desquiciado... Yo ya no te leo más... Ignore a perpetuidad.


----------



## favelados (23 Jun 2022)

Los primeros unicornios azules ya están en Ucrania.

Lo ha anunciado un portavoz del gobierno ucraniano que no ha querido especificar cuantos aunque se sabe que no son más de cuatro.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Espero que los fusilen pronto para que hijoputin les mande a las viudas unas botas y un kilo de arroz, por los servicios prestados.


----------



## duncan (23 Jun 2022)

Sobre los andares de Putin (teoría que veo más aproximada a la realidad):









LOS ANDARES DE PUTIN


A ver, las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso. Ni musas fugitivas ni pollas en vinagre. Llevo una temporada de capa caída porque, como me ...




amodelcastillo.blogspot.com


----------



## uberales (23 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los primeros unicornios azules ya están en Ucrania.
> 
> Lo ha anunciado un portavoz del gobierno ucraniano que no ha querido especificar cuantos aunque se sabe que no son más de cuatro.



Que son?


----------



## keylargof (23 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Un comentario reciente del camarada Zhukov:
> 
> _Publico los comentarios de Strelkov y otros críticos, a pesar, o quizás porque, de su pesimismo crónico cuando no derrotismo, por hacer autocrítica y porque la guerra se podría llevar mejor. El problema es que los militares profesionales que conocen su oficio y los civiles aficionados como yo que tenemos alguna comprensión de lo que es la guerra, y sobre todo, vivimos la guerra de 2014 sabemos que por mal que lo hagan los rusos, el ejército de Ucrania es un completo desastre que no tiene ninguna oportunidad. Si en 2014 sufrieron una derrota aplastante contra un ejército improvisado de «mineros y camioneros» inferiores en todo salvo en valor y habilidad, ¿en qué cabeza cabe que podrían hacer frente al ejército ruso? Y los de Donbass no tenían aviación, sólo artillería.
> Tampoco me vale el argumento de que los ucranianos perdieron contra los novorusos porque tenían ayuda de Rusia, ni siquiera, llevado el argumento al extremo del absurdo, que perdieron porque tuvieron que luchar contra el ejército ruso disfrazado de milicianos.
> ...



Di Caprio en Shutter Island es un tipo sanote, juicioso, apegado a la realidad comparado con Zhurullov. Como una regadera, Hulio.


----------



## keylargof (23 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules? *



Se los vendimos todos al ejercito ruso, que los usaron para entrar a sus lomos en Kiev, Odessa y Jarkov.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Los soldados de las SOF establecieron varios lugares donde el ejército ruso guardaba armas pesadas y municiones para ellos. Después - nuestra artillería se unió a la causa de destruir las fuerzas enemigas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos enviará más sistemas HIMARS a Ucrania como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 450 millones de dólares según un funcionario estadounidense.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los primeros unicornios azules ya están en Ucrania.
> 
> Lo ha anunciado un portavoz del gobierno ucraniano que no ha querido especificar cuantos aunque se sabe que no son más de cuatro.



Creo que si no me equivoco, son 10, entre norteamericanos, britanicos y no se si alemanes o italianos


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Declaración del Primer Ministro de Lituania @IngridaSimonyte sobre el tránsito #Kaliningrad . Sobre todo para desenmascarar a los mentirosos prorusos


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Pocas veces podemos ver con tanto detalle los trenes artillados rusos, así que compartimos el vídeo, que hemos tenido que recortar un poco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

wepirtado por tonto
Reportado por tonto


----------



## favelados (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Creo que si no me equivoco, son 10, entre norteamericanos, britanicos y no se si alemanes o italianos



Me refiero a los que ya están allí físicamente.


----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

Rusia paga en rublos bonos denominados en dólares mientras busca evitar un impago 

LONDRES, 23 jun (Reuters) - El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia dijo el jueves que había cumplido con las obligaciones de dos eurobonos denominados en dólares "en su totalidad" mediante el envío de pagos de intereses en rublos a su Depósito Nacional de Pagos, en su último intento por evitar un incumplimiento deuda soberana.

Rusia ha tenido dificultades para hacer los pagos de sus 40.000 millones de dólares en bonos internacionales desde que recibió amplias sanciones por la invasión a Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

Los últimos pagos por valor de 12.510 millones de rublos (234,5 millones de dólares) eran para dos eurobonos con vencimiento en 2027 y 2047, cuyos términos no permiten pagos en la moneda de Rusia.

"Las obligaciones sobre el servicio de los valores estatales de la Federación Rusa fueron cumplidas en su totalidad por el Ministerio de Finanzas", dijo el ministerio en un comunicado.

Ambos bonos denominados en dólares tienen en sus términos estipulaciones que los pagos podrían hacerse bajo ciertas circunstancias en euros, libras esterlinas o francos suizos. Sin embargo, no prevén pagos en rublos, la moneda que utilizó Moscú en la última transferencia. Ambas emisiones también tienen un período de gracia de 30 días en los pagos.

Para evitar el incumplimiento, los fondos deben pagarse en general en la moneda correcta en las cuentas de los tenedores de bonos dentro del plazo establecido.

Las últimas transferencias de dinero al Depósito Nacional de Pagos (NSD) se producen después de que el presidente Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto el miércoles para establecer procedimientos temporales destinados a cumplir con las obligaciones de la deuda externa de Rusia.

El ministerio dijo que estaba haciendo la transición al procedimiento establecido por el decreto, y los fondos se desembolsarán en rublos al NSD antes de llegar a los tenedores de bonos en etapas, dependiendo de las sanciones.

Si bien los tenedores de eurobonos cuyos derechos de propiedad están incluidos en el sistema financiero del país recibirán un pago en rublos, las tenencias de los inversores a quienes no se pueden transferir fondos debido a las sanciones impuestas a Moscú deberán abrir una cuenta en rublos en el NSD para recibir esos fondos.

Todavía no está claro si los inversionistas extranjeros, muchos de los cuales tendrán que sortear las sanciones impuestas por sus propios Gobiernos, estarán dispuestos o incluso si se les permitirá abrir tales cuentas.

Sin embargo, el proceso más amplio está plagado de incertidumbres legales y comerciales, según abogados y analistas.

"Todavía no está claro si el agente de pago de los bonos de Rusia trabaja para el Gobierno o para los acreedores", dijo Mitu Gulati, profesor de derecho en la Universidad de Virginia y experto en reestructuraciones de deuda. "Los abogados rusos pusieron tantas minas terrestres en un contrato, y ni siquiera está claro en qué jurisdicción un acreedor podría demandar al país", dijo.

Rusia ha estado al borde del incumplimiento desde que el Tesoro de Estados Unidos decidió en mayo no extender una permiso clave que había permitido a Moscú seguir pagando a los tenedores de bonos a pesar de las sanciones.

El lunes vence un período de gracia de 30 días en el pago de intereses por 71,25 millones de dólares y 26,5 millones de euros que vencían el 27 de mayo. Si bien Rusia decidió enviar el dinero al agente de pago NSD antes de la decisión del Tesoro estadounidense, no está claro si el dinero llegó a las cuentas de los tenedores de bonos.









Rusia paga en rublos bonos denominados en dólares mientras busca evitar un impago Por Reuters


Rusia paga en rublos bonos denominados en dólares mientras busca evitar un impago




es.investing.com


----------



## Artedi (23 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia paga en rublos bonos denominados en dólares mientras busca evitar un impago
> 
> LONDRES, 23 jun (Reuters) - El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia dijo el jueves que había cumplido con las obligaciones de dos eurobonos denominados en dólares "en su totalidad" mediante el envío de pagos de intereses en rublos a su Depósito Nacional de Pagos, en su último intento por evitar un incumplimiento deuda soberana.
> 
> ...



_Rebus sic stantibus._

O, dicho de otra manera:

_Pacta sunt servanda, rebus sic stantibus._

Amén. Aire, y a llorar a Washington.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La Casa Blanca está lista para anunciar que enviará cuatro lanzacohetes de mediano alcance HIMARS adicionales a Ucrania, según un funcionario estadounidense.

El funcionario confirma que las armas son parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda de $ 450 millones


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Lanzamiento simultáneo de tres misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U hacia los depósitos de municiones rusos en los territorios ocupados 

Se puede ver al final del video un soldado con un MANPAD protegiendo los vehiculos para en caso de ataque aereo


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky y el ocultismo putiniano, en tono de humor

¿Hay alguna evidencia de que Putin, como Hitler, esté involucrado en el ocultismo?

Vladimir Putin es un heredero espiritual del zar Nicolás "Bloody" Second. Él también preside un imperio moribundo. Él también profesa el absolutismo, el patriarcado, el robo masivo de las élites, le importan un carajo sus compatriotas cuyo único objetivo es servir al Leviatán estatal, y trata de mejorar su suerte y salud a través de ceremonias ocultas.
En la noche del 21 de junio de 2022, bajo los auspicios de la Administración Presidencial de la Federación Rusa, las comunidades de magia negra de Moscú se congregaron en el edificio de Old Garden Lane en el centro de Moscú para realizar un oscuro ritual para traer salud y buena suerte a los presidente.





Estoy parado afuera de un edificio discreto en Old Garden Lane. Este fue el lugar de la ceremonia de magia negra de los lacayos del presidente anoche. Sergey Kirienko, Jefe de la Administración Presidencial de Rusia, fue el organizador habitual.





La placa dice que el edificio, una mansión urbana del siglo XIX, está protegido por el gobierno.





¿Qué escalofriantes ceremonias se realizan en sus mazmorras?





Los cristales de las ventanas teñidos y pintados esconden magos negros y estantes con porciones secretas y grabaciones con encantamientos.





Los magos negros reciben millones de rublos por sus servicios, sin embargo, ninguno se invierte en el centro de magia negra para no llamar la atención sobre la sede frecuentada por las élites de la Federación Rusa.


Continua


----------



## paconan (23 Jun 2022)

Mientras me demoraba, sentí un par de ojos pegados a mí. Me di la vuelta y vi a un agente del FSB detrás de la cerca en el territorio de la biblioteca de historia. Un guardia de seguridad estaba en la acera observándome en silencio mientras tomaba fotografías de la fachada del centro de magia negra. No estaba infringiendo ninguna ley, así que él no interfirió.






Al final de la calle, detrás del vigilante agente del servicio de seguridad, se encuentra el extenso Convento Ivanovsky. Y en el otro extremo del camino hay una catedral luterana. Dos niveles cuesta abajo, un camino conduce a la Sinagoga Coral de Moscú. Los magos negros absorben buena energía espiritual de todas las confesiones religiosas de la zona para convertirla en sus oscuros rituales.






En la parte trasera del edificio contiguo, las puertas electrónicas bloquean la entrada y una estación de policía en la planta baja monitorea todas las llegadas en automóvil.






¿Y qué hay de los rusos? ¿Qué emociones y pensamientos esconden sus rostros sombríos? No sé.






No se les permite decir lo que piensan. Su castigo espiritual es mantener el dolor dentro. Una de las peores formas de tortura psicológica.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es aquí donde venden unicornios azules? *



Yo no sé lo que venderán, pero en el hilo principal pasas y pasas páginas y solo ves brindis al sol del ejército ruso,aquí por cada página ves volar un tanque o una posición rusa.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Es lo que pasa en este tipo de conflictos. Los colaboracionistas no suelen llegar a viejos.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Los orcos creían que iban a meter en una bolsa a los ucranianos pero ya se han dado cuenta de que "estos" no son "aquellos" de Kherson, han salido como Pedro por su casa y han infringido todo el dolor posible a los ladrones de neveras.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con los tiktokers follacabras? Hace tiempo que no veo videos suyos pegando tiros al aire.



En Severodonesk han caido como moscas hasta casi su exterminio, han tenido la mala suerte de enfrentarse a las tropas ucranianas más preparadas.


----------



## duncan (23 Jun 2022)

Interesante el artículo:









La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania revela como a veces logra interceptar misiles de crucero rusos en el aire. – Galaxia Militar


La publicación oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania da un ejemplo de misiles de crucero rusos lanzados desde el Mar Caspio. Su lanzamiento (normalmente desde bombarderos estratégicos de la Federación Rusa) se registra y se determina la dirección de vuelo, lo que provoca la activación de...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Bandera ucraniana añadida frente al Parlamento de la UE. Todo parte del plan de Putin, seguramente.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraron con éxito del cerco en el área de #Zolote y #Hirske , dice el asesor del Ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Viktor Adrusiv.


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



¿Entonces es cierto que Rusia ya lleva ganado el 20% del territorio Ucraniano?


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

> ¿Entonces es cierto que Rusia ya lleva ganado el 20% del territorio Ucraniano?



Teniendo en cuenta que en 3 días iban a capturar el 100% y que nadie daba un puto duro por Ucrania, aunque Rusia haya conquistado en 4 meses el 20%, ¿que?. Es una mierda pinchada en un palo y una puta vergüenza para el "segundo" ejercito del mundo.


----------



## Subprime (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En Severodonesk han caido como moscas hasta casi su exterminio, han tenido la mala suerte de enfrentarse a las tropas ucranianas más preparadas.



Las tropas ucras más preparadas están fijadas en Kiev desde la primera semana. Por eso Ucrania ya ha perdido el 20% de su territorio. El resto irá cayendo en los próximos años hasta la total integración de las zonas con mayoría de ciudadanos de habla rusa. 
Esto es la mitad del país.
Mira el mapa de avance en 3 meses.


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Las tropas ucras más preparadas están fijadas en Kiev desde la primera semana. Por eso Ucrania ya ha perdido el 20% de su territorio. El resto irá cayendo en los próximos años hasta la total integración de las zonas con mayoría de ciudadanos de habla rusa.
> Esto es la mitad del país.
> Mira el mapa de avance en 3 meses.



Hemos pasado de 3 días a varios años, y con unas perdidas por parte de Rusia, en equipo y prestigio militar, sin precedentes. Vaya maestro del ajedrez que tenéis por mesías.


----------



## Subprime (23 Jun 2022)

El ejercito Ucraniano va a mas, y el Ruso a menos


----------



## Subprime (23 Jun 2022)

Zasca


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Las tropas ucras más preparadas están fijadas en Kiev desde la primera semana. Por eso Ucrania ya ha perdido el 20% de su territorio. El resto irá cayendo en los próximos años hasta la total integración de las zonas con mayoría de ciudadanos de habla rusa.
> Esto es la mitad del país.
> Mira el mapa de avance en 3 meses.



Quién te crees que estaba en el ataque de diversión hacia Volodymyrivka? quién le metió la peineta con tremenda presión al saliente Popasna al bajar la guardia estirando los batallones rusos y que abortó el embolsamiento? quién te crees que se presentó en un tiempo record en Severodonetsk? Quién te crees que se cargó casi todos los kadirovitas follacabras? un grupo de majorettes o las bailarinas de Molin Rouge?.


----------



## uberales (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Entonces es cierto que Rusia ya lleva ganado el 20% del territorio Ucraniano?



Teniendo en cuenta que Dombas ya lo tenían, Lugansk ídem y Crimea, podemos decir que esta invasión les ha salido rana... 34.000 soldados perdidos, para estar más o menos como antes de enero ..


----------



## kikepm (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Entonces es cierto que Rusia ya lleva ganado el 20% del territorio Ucraniano?



Aznar habló esta mañana del 25%, me quedé de piedra que dejara caer ese dato en una televisión española.

Insinuó que ante la evolución de los combates, debía contemplarse negociar con Rusia, y que varios líderes europeos así lo pensaban.

Está empezando a calar en los medios occidentales que la guerra no la puede ganar Ucrania.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Aznar habló esta mañana del 25%, me quedé de piedra que dejara caer ese dato en una televisión española.
> 
> Insinuó que ante la evolución de los combates, debía contemplarse negociar con Rusia, y que varios líderes europeos así lo pensaban.
> 
> Está empezando a calar en los medios occidentales que la guerra no la puede ganar Ucrania.



Negociar el que, si segun los hingelijentes del hilo Ucrania va ganando  
Se nota que ninguno de estos doriteros casapapis paga una puta factura.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Negociar el que, si segun los hingelijentes del hilo Ucrania va ganando
> Se nota que ninguno de estos doriteros casapapis paga una puta factura.



Cada cual es responsable de sus propias decisiones, entre las que se incluye el aceptar ser informado por una parte, sin contrastar o al menos sopesar o contrapesar.

La falta de escepticismo sano lleva a futuras decepciones. En el pecado llevan la penitencia.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Ahora es seguro decir que el ejército ucraniano también opera misiles antiaéreos Starstreak HVM británicos; aquí podemos verlo en manos de un soldado ucraniano y su estuche de transporte con el índice K130A4 visto.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: EE. UU. está enviando $ 450 millones en ayuda militar adicional a Ucrania: declaración del Pentágono

• 4 sistemas HIMARS
• 36 000 cartuchos de munición de 105 mm
• 18 vehículos tácticos
• 1200 lanzagranadas
• 2.000 ametralladoras;
• 18 lanchas patrulleras costeras y fluviales;
• Piezas de repuesto


----------



## ghawar (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Negociar el que, si segun los hingelijentes del hilo Ucrania va ganando
> Se nota que ninguno de estos doriteros casapapis paga una puta factura.



El titulo de este hilo es "*Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas" *evoca a resistencia y sorpresa. Y la gente que pupula por este hilo se prefiere que gane Ucrania, pero nadie dice que vaya ganando. Aquí básicamente se viene a animar a los ucros y reírse de los roba electrodomesticos y de su demostrada ineptitud.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jun 2022)

Esta foto resume todo sobre la decrépita Rusia de Putin. Una carretilla elevadora #Ukrainian eleva una carga paletizada de cuerpos de soldados rusos a un camión frigorífico. Los cuerpos fueron abandonados cuando las fuerzas rusas huyeron de la región de Kiev de #Ukraine .


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Todavía queda mucha guerra.



Para tí y para mí.
Es lo que tiene caer en el bando perdedor, que todo se pone mas caro y empieza la escasez. El presidente de España ya ha dicho varias que TU eres mas pobre... por un conflicto del cual en Moscú no se han enterado.
En solo 3 meses.
Ahora echa las cuentas si esto dura 3 años.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta foto resume todo sobre la decrépita Rusia de Putin. Una carretilla elevadora #Ukrainian eleva una carga paletizada de cuerpos de soldados rusos a un camión frigorífico. Los cuerpos fueron abandonados cuando las fuerzas rusas huyeron de la región de Kiev de #Ukraine .



Si se llevaban a los muertos, no podían cargar lavadoras no tractores...


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para tí y para mí.
> Es lo que tiene caer en el bando perdedor, que todo se pone mas caro y empieza la escasez. El presidente de España ya ha dicho varias que TU eres mas pobre... por un conflicto del cual en Moscú no se han enterado.
> En solo 3 meses.
> Ahora echa las cuentas si esto dura 3 años.



Rusia tres años?


----------



## asakopako (24 Jun 2022)

Buf, otro nuevo plasta descolgado desde la chincheta. Este además si no se ignora rápido se queda pegado.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Negociar el que, si segun los hingelijentes del hilo Ucrania va ganando
> Se nota que ninguno de estos doriteros casapapis paga una puta factura.



No se negocia nada cuando te invaden el país.
A un ejército invasor se le echa y/o se le destruye, o se perece en el intento, no hay más.
Para más dudas, cualquier libro de Historia. literalmente, te vale.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

pedazo de escoria el tanquista terrorista, se las traía felices disparando a casas



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Aznar habló esta mañana del 25%, me quedé de piedra que dejara caer ese dato en una televisión española.
> 
> Insinuó que ante la evolución de los combates, debía contemplarse negociar con Rusia, y que varios líderes europeos así lo pensaban.
> 
> Está empezando a calar en los medios occidentales que la guerra no la puede ganar Ucrania.



que cojones hay que negociar?puttin y demas garrapatas del kremlim ya han dejado claro que QUIEREN toda ucrania...


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Buf, otro nuevo plasta descolgado desde la chincheta. Este además si no se ignora rápido se queda pegado.



Este además se ve que es un peso pesado del hilo "oficial". Aquí tenemos una de sus acertadas predicciones a los 4 días de la invasión donde habla de que Rusia no estaba utilizando bombas y que tras la firma más que segura de un armisticio, Rusia se iba a retirar de Ucrania:


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

Feliz Ivan Kupala















My First Ivan Kupala


Ivan Kupala is a traditional Slavic celebration of the summer solstice with many pagan and deeply symbolic rituals. How are these ancient customs celebrated and recreated today in modern Russia?




russianlife.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

se está notando la evolucion del ejercito ucraniano con los himars en como estan cayendo silos militares a cascoporro
es un gran avance para ganar la guerra del desgaste



Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: EE. UU. está enviando $ 450 millones en ayuda militar adicional a Ucrania: declaración del Pentágono
> 
> • 4 sistemas HIMARS
> • 36 000 cartuchos de munición de 105 mm
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Negociar el que, si segun los hingelijentes del hilo Ucrania va ganando
> Se nota que ninguno de estos doriteros casapapis paga una puta factura.



Cementitos, Zapatitos y bots-escoria varios.
Se aburren en su hilo de mierda donde solo hay insultos y chorradas varias, por eso vienen aquí a seguir con sus gilipolleces y ver si consiguen romper este hilo. 
NI CASO O IGNORE
A la mierda.
Vesten on brama el orso.


----------



## alas97 (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pocas veces podemos ver con tanto detalle los trenes artillados rusos, así que compartimos el vídeo, que hemos tenido que recortar un poco



sabemos que los rusos son gente sana, mágica y propensa a la inteligencia.

que ganas tengo que les vuelen el tren blindado.

como me voy ha jartar de reír.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

Y tu madre también..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

Y un il76 ruso se estrella.
 
Raro que se le incendie el motor en el despegue


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este además se ve que es un peso pesado del hilo "oficial". Aquí tenemos una de sus acertadas predicciones a los 4 días de la invasión donde habla de que Rusia no estaba utilizando bombas y que tras la firma más que segura de un armisticio, Rusia se iba a retirar de Ucrania:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100189



¿ Y aún tiene la poca vergüenza de seguir por aquí y no borrar la cuenta ?


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este además se ve que es un peso pesado del hilo "oficial". Aquí tenemos una de sus acertadas predicciones a los 4 días de la invasión donde habla de que Rusia no estaba utilizando bombas y que tras la firma más que segura de un armisticio, Rusia se iba a retirar de Ucrania:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100189



la panchitada kremlita no defrauda


----------



## Subprime (24 Jun 2022)

Los antiaéreos buenos, ahora si


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jun 2022)

Un traidor menos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jun 2022)

Menos mal que los ruskis tienen supremacía aerea, que si no les llovian ostias del cielo en todo momento. En la zona de Kherson, el apoyo aereo ucraniano sí es firme y a diario hay ataques tanto de SU-25 como de helicopteros.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Las tropas ucras más preparadas están fijadas en Kiev desde la primera semana. Por eso Ucrania ya ha perdido el 20% de su territorio. El resto irá cayendo en los próximos años hasta la total integración de las zonas con mayoría de ciudadanos de habla rusa.
> Esto es la mitad del país.
> Mira el mapa de avance en 3 meses.



Vaya cómo cambian las cosas: de predecir hace casi 4 meses que Rusia iba a salir de Ucrania en cuanto se firmara un armisticio a los pocos días de la invasión, a que ahora se queden en Ucrania y que esta vaya cayendo en los próximos años. Estás tú como para dar lecciones a nadie con tus finos y acertados análisis.


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Con pinzas, rumores de movilización

De la fuente de Osechkin: Los comandos de los Distritos Militares Sur y Oeste en #Russia elevaron el nivel de preparación para el combate y comenzaron a realizar actividades de movilización en conjunto con el FSB, Rosgvardia y el Ministerio del Interior.


Distritos militares rusos mapeados. Los distritos militares del oeste y del sur se encuentran junto a Ucrania. La movilización es un movimiento desesperado, como lo discutimos en los últimos meses y también fue explicado por #WindofChange en #FSBletters . Viene con enormes riesgos para el régimen de Putin



Los rumores dentro de Rusia parecen centrarse en dos fechas para el anuncio público de movilización: el 27 de junio y el 1 de julio. Por qué específicamente estas fechas, no lo sé. Tenga en cuenta que estas dos fechas son solo rumores




Día 120 de mi guerra de 3 días. A Ucrania se le ha otorgado el estatus de candidato a la UE, exactamente como yo invadí para prevenir.
Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Más tanques rusos se dirigieron a Ucrania. 70 años de producción militar rusa se están evaporando en Ucrania. Nuevo, viejo, todo.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Noruega acordó cooperar con la Unión Europea para compensar los recortes en las exportaciones de gas de Rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Nuevo uso de los drones comerciales ucranianos

No es tan frecuente ver un dron comercial ucraniano listo para usar despejando un camino de minas antitanque TM-62 arrojando una munición improvisada basada en VOG-17.


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Entonces es cierto que Rusia ya lleva ganado el 20% del territorio Ucraniano?



Desde 2014, menos del 20 %. Se nota que es el ejército de pancho villa compuesto de ladrones y violadores.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Rusia despliega obsoleto T-64A Echelon en Donbass


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Este es de la fuente original. Otro marine de EEUU que anda con su equipo allí. Según cuenta, fueron 6 horas de combates con buenos resultados para los buenos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia despliega obsoleto T-64A Echelon en Donbass



No me puedo creer que este tan necesitados como para tener que rescatar esos trastos del desguace/campa donde los tenían tirados. Supongo que, de ser cierto, será para usarlos como artillería autopropulsada, porque eso no resiste ni el impacto de un C-90. Aunque a ver quien es el valiente (o descerebrado) que se pone a pegar cañonazos con eso. Hay un enorme riesgo de que explote solo al segundo disparo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

si es cierto es una decisión comprensible dado que el problema para lisichianks viene del sur no del este,


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

primer uso documentado oficialmente de M142 HIMARS en acción en Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas, apuntando a las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué todo en Rusia está en llamas?

El avión militar Il-76 en Ryazan se incendia y se estrella, el quinto accidente aéreo en 6 días.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron durante la noche el puesto de mando y observación y la acumulación de equipos de la federación rusa en la región de Kherson


----------



## César Borgia (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Sabotajes?
Hay rusos que no quieren ser alistados

Cócteles molotov volaron hacia la oficina de alistamiento y registro militar de #Belgorod . El incidente ocurrió alrededor de las 3 am de hoy en la avenida Belgorodsky. Una mesa comenzó a arder, pero el fuego se extinguió rápidamente en 6 minutos. No hubo heridos. Obozrevatel


Otro intento de incendiar una oficina de registro y alistamiento militar tuvo lugar esta noche en #Perm , #Russia . Varios cócteles Molotov volaron hacia el edificio de oficinas en el distrito de Kirovsky. En el lugar se encontraron dos botellas rotas y dos intactas.


----------



## Casino (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> primer uso documentado oficialmente de M142 HIMARS en acción en Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas, apuntando a las fuerzas rusas.



Y con lo que valen esos pepinillos podemos estar seguros de que no los están tirando al tuntún. 
La pupa llega, esos sistemas tienen mayor alcance que la artillería orca. Cuando llegue el 3er ejército que está preparando Mordor tendremos una carnicería. Tropas con menos experiencia que tendrán que luchar con menos apoyo artillero porque estos sistemas van a ir liquidando por contrabatería las piezas orcas que tarden más de noventa segundos en largarse después de disparar cuatro o cinco obuses.
Y tendrán delante un ejército ucraniano cada vez más fogueado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

ley de vladimir; la tuerca clave siempre la aprieta el que estaba borracho



Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿Por qué todo en Rusia está en llamas?
> 
> El avión militar Il-76 en Ryazan se incendia y se estrella, el quinto accidente aéreo en 6 días.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

uff como se va a poner la vayavaya cuando se entere



los himars estan causando un tremendo destrozo en tema de material que puede emplear la horda, vuelas un almacen y la cadencia de tiro de la artilleria cae en picado, es como si les hubieras destruido una gran fraccion de su artilleria.



Casino dijo:


> Y con lo que valen esos pepinillos podemos estar seguros de que no los están tirando al tuntún.
> La pupa llega, esos sistemas tienen mayor alcance que la artillería orca. Cuando llegue el 3er ejército que está preparando Mordor tendremos una carnicería. Tropas con menos experiencia que tendrán que luchar con menos apoyo artillero porque estos sistemas van a ir liquidando por contrabatería las piezas orcas que tarden más de noventa segundos en largarse después de disparar cuatro o cinco obuses.
> Y tendrán delante un ejército ucraniano cada vez más fogueado.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

"Rosgvardia en particular no pretende ser una fuerza de combate de primera línea, y su participación en luchas directas por el control del territorio en disputa indica que las tropas rusas en el área de Severodonetsk están severamente degradadas y dependen de fuerzas secundarias para apoyar las operaciones".


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Declaración del Primer Ministro de Lituania @IngridaSimonyte sobre el tránsito #Kaliningrad . Sobre todo para desenmascarar a los mentirosos prorusos



Del "no pasara nada" a "no pasa el acero" pues menuda chusta.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

embargo completo a konigsberg, medidas practicas como dijo la zorra aquellla del kremlin



Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Del "no pasara nada" a "no pasa el acero" pues menuda chusta.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100456




El 2º Ejercito del mundo que iba a tomar Kiev en 3 dias... llevamos 4 meses....

Y este es el armamento poderoso del que dispone


----------



## nebulosa (24 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pedazo de escoria el tanquista terrorista, se las traía felices disparando a casas



Pero esta gente deberia de tener prohibido ver peliculas de guerra.
Vaya forma de perder Activos por favor, va a llegar un momento que hasta el mismo putin les va a llamar inutiles, amos no mejodas....a donde se pensaba que iban los colegas¿?¿? de maniobras.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> primer uso documentado oficialmente de M142 HIMARS en acción en Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas, apuntando a las fuerzas rusas.



2 HIMARS, ya tienen más que nosotros.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## EGO (24 Jun 2022)

Y llego San HIMARS a poner orden en Ucrania.

A los orcos se les acabo la fiesta.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Como les pase lo mismo con los cohetes nucleares...


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio solicitó 15.400 millones de rublos para la restauración de 11 aviones Tu-204, Il-96 y An-124 antiguos. Durante tres meses, los lacayos de Putin gritaron que Rusia produciría cientos de aviones nuevos 


*Se propuso asignar 15,4 mil millones de rublos para la restauración de 11 Tu-204, Il-96 y An-124.*

El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de la Federación Rusa propuso asignar 15,4 mil millones de rublos para la restauración de la aeronavegabilidad de 11 aviones Tu-204/214, Il-96 y An-124 pertenecientes a United Aircraft Corporation (UAC , parte de Rostec)

Se propone que los subsidios se tengan en cuenta en el próximo paquete de medidas para garantizar el desarrollo de la economía rusa bajo sanciones, dijo a Interfax una fuente familiarizada con las discusiones.



https://www.interfax.ru/russia/847610



Aerolíneas de la Federación Rusa en el I trimestre. registró una pérdida operativa total récord de ocho años
Moscú. 24 de Junio. INTERFAX.RU - En el primer trimestre de 2022, las aerolíneas rusas registraron una pérdida operativa total récord durante los últimos ocho años: 61.100 millones de rublos, calculó la Asociación de Operadores de Transporte Aéreo (AEVT).


https://www.interfax.ru/business/847751


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> uff como se va a poner la vayavaya cuando se entere
> 
> 
> 
> los himars estan causando un tremendo destrozo en tema de material que puede emplear la horda, vuelas un almacen y la cadencia de tiro de la artilleria cae en picado, es como si les hubieras destruido una gran fraccion de su artilleria.



Si el rey está desnudo , alguien se lo tiene que decir.


----------



## Subprime (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya cómo cambian las cosas: de predecir hace casi 4 meses que Rusia iba a salir de Ucrania en cuanto se firmara un armisticio a los pocos días de la invasión, a que ahora se queden en Ucrania y que esta vaya cayendo en los próximos años. Estás tú como para dar lecciones a nadie con tus finos y acertados análisis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100371



No quito ni una coma.
El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Desde 2014, menos del 20 %. Se nota que es el ejército de pancho villa compuesto de ladrones y violadores.



Eso te lo han dicho en Antonia 3 o en Telahínco? No me lo digas, un experto en tuiter.
_Se te be vien hinformado_


----------



## Cuscarejo (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No quito ni una coma.
> El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
> Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.



A mi me caía mejor Mamarracho Priede, ¿cuándo le van a dar el alta?
Tú no molas nada.


----------



## Tales. (24 Jun 2022)

Dentro de poco van a haber 14 HiMARS o similares operando en el frente, se vienen cosas chulísimas


----------



## EGO (24 Jun 2022)

Diario de CEMENTONTO.

_Querido diario.

Dia 120 de la guerra.Me he levantado a las 13:00 horas y desayunado las campurrianas.Ahora toca forear,comportarme como una rata torturable y hacer el ridiculazo por 45234 vez._


----------



## ELVR (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No quito ni una coma.
> El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
> Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.



Eso de países independientes...









Russia-backed Donetsk Republic may consider joining Russia - leader


The Russian-backed self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic in eastern Ukraine may consider joining Russia once it controls all of Ukraine's Donetsk region, its news outlet cited separatist leader Denis Pushilin as saying on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## uberales (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No quito ni una coma.
> El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
> Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.



País independiente, Bielorrusia, jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakaja jajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakaja
jajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakaja
jajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajakaja


----------



## César Borgia (24 Jun 2022)

Lo que está entrando ahora en Madrid........parece un puente aéreo usano.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Jun 2022)

La situación en el frente del Donbass.


----------



## Spieluhr (24 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100666
> 
> 
> La situación en el frente del Donbass.



La situación en el Kremlin:


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky vaticina una posible guerra civil en Rusia


¿Por qué Vladimir Putin ya perdió esta guerra Ucrania-Rusia?

¿Alguna vez te has preguntado cómo es la gente en un país totalitario?

Se parecen a ti. Sin embargo, no todos han aceptado la derrota. Adolescentes queman centros de reclutamiento.

No pasa un día sin un gran incendio en Rusia: un nuevo centro comercial o una planta de procesamiento de petróleo se quema hasta los cimientos.

Soldados y oficiales se niegan a morir o perder extremidades en Ucrania. Creen que hay una picadora de carne allí, y no están destinados a regresar para no decir la verdad sobre la llamada operación militar especial.

Y la verdad, creen, es que Putin es un títere occidental y, en connivencia con Biden y Zelensky, enfrentó a Rusia contra Ucrania para hacer que se desmoronara nuevamente para que Estados Unidos pueda tener ambos países.

Nadie se atreve a decir en voz alta el nombre de Putin. Se ha convertido en una cruz de zar y demonio. Una entidad semidivina que no divulga a los simples mortales sus planes y grandes estrategias.

Pero nadie está ansioso por sacrificar su vida por esta entidad celestial. Putin se está quedando sin carne de cañón y ha ordenado formaciones de batallones étnicos para matar ucranianos.

Un batallón tártaro monta exhibiciones del museo T62 ondeando la bandera de Bashkortostán. Un batallón checheno con reclutas a punta de pistola se dirige a Donbas. Un batallón osetio con otra exhibición en un museo de repente sueña con la libertad.

Cuando regresen los ejércitos regionales equipados y probados en batalla, lucharán contra los rusos por el bien de la independencia de la Madre Patria. El imperio se volvió contra sí mismo, crea fisuras y clava cuñas en ellas como si estuviera cansado de un gobierno largo y resistente que busca formas de acabar con él.

Y toda esa presión sigue acumulándose, y en el verano de 2022, la sociedad rusa es una olla a presión por excelencia. El vapor está subiendo. La tapa tambaleante está a punto de salir volando de la olla.

Y Putin sin sucesor, y el vacío de poder será respondido con violencia. Las multitudes espontáneas en las calles y consignas que prometen fábricas para los desempleados y trabajos de oficina para el plancton.

La guerra en Ucrania es una revolución liberal subcontratada. Putin gobierna una mayoría silenciosa, pero pasiva, mientras que la minoría liberal ha estado activa y recibe ayuda de Occidente. En caso de victoria, su premio final es presidir el regreso a la normalidad con Occidente.

Y lo que hizo Putin, aunque inconscientemente, subcontrató esa lucha contra los valores liberales que ha estado librando a Ucrania.

Y Ucrania sigue en pie, invicta, y los valores liberales están justo al otro lado de la frontera siendo golpeados con Iskanders y misiles y cohetes soviéticos.

Sin embargo, esa guerra civil exportada a Ucrania, no se va a quedar detrás de la frontera.

Eventualmente, después de una guerra de desgaste, se recuperará para llevar a Rusia a una confrontación violenta en la que los hermanos lucharán contra los hermanos, los campos a favor y en contra de la guerra. Y las minorías étnicas se rebelarán contra las autoridades centrales e insistirán en que no quieren pagar impuestos a Moscú.

La autocracia y la democracia se enfrentarán, ardientes creyentes en valores que estan en extremos opuestos.

Y los supervivientes serán consumidos por el gran imperio del este que espera su momento observando cómo los blancos se matan unos a otros por lo que perciben como cuestiones insignificantes como el conflicto de romper huevos en Los viajes de Gulliver.

Los rusos viven en la negación ajenos al hecho de que se precipitan hacia el borde del abismo.

Moscú es un país propio: rico y burgués. Los salarios son hasta 10 veces más altos que en las regiones. No se les pide que peleen guerras. Tienen la mejor asistencia sanitaria y servicios e infraestructura.

La dicotomía entre Moscú y las regiones empobrecidas es otro punto doloroso de la potencial guerra civil.

Por ahora, los rusos creen que la crisis se disipará sola y eventualmente volverán a algún tipo de normalidad.

Sus rostros sombríos permanecerán sombríos. Sin embargo, en el interior tendrán un pequeño júbilo por haber sobrevivido al zar que pensó que era Pedro el Grande pero resultó ser Nicolás II.

Un nuevo zar ascenderá y hará más promesas que no va a cumplir. En Rusia, las caras sombrías y los zares son como los pasteles y las camionetas americanas.












Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

Cuanto saldrán los troles de garrapatez para decir..ey dice que la aviacii rusa na destruido 100 lanzaderas himars..


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Jun 2022)

@txusky_g 






Inna Afinogenova la periodista Rusa que dejo Rusia Today por la guerra en Ucrania trabajara en LA BASE de Pablo Iglesias


Pues bastante buenas cosas hacia en RT sobre todo de America latina , estaría bien que se pusiera y hiciera esos vídeos semanales sobre la politica en España desmontando meritas y Bulos;




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (24 Jun 2022)

Los HIMARS tb son una pesadilla logística, tienen un sistema de recarga rápido en el que los cohetes van alojados en un cargador que pesa cohetes incluidos 2,5t.


Detrás tienen que llevar un camión que en cuanto lleve 4 cargadores se pone en las 10t









Ukraine Update: Not enough? Here's the challenge of moving even four HIMARS


I both love and hate Ukrainian aid announcements from the Pentagon. Here’s the latest: High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems and ammunition; Five counter-artillery radars; Two air surveillance radars; 1,000 Javelins and 50 Command Launch Units; 6,000...




www.dailykos.com







> The vehicle weighs 18 tons. That’s a lot, sure. But the ammo is the real beast. An MLRS/HIMARS pod carries six missiles, and weights 2.5 tons. That’s a single volley, enough for just seconds of firing time, and each one weighs 2.5 tons.
> 
> 13522003_591927004311979_3839825478285784518_n.jpg
> HEMTT from my platoon, carrying an MLRS rocket pod.
> There’s been no talk about support vehicles, but Ukraine will need HEMTTs to lug these pods. Lots of them, since the bottleneck to the HIMARS (and M270 MLRS donated by Germany and the U.K.) will be the ability to supply and transport these rocket pods. Each truck can carry four pods, eight if it has a trailer. So we’re talking 10-20 tons of rocket pods on a single truck, or enough for about an hour of fire missions given HIMARs five-minute reload time.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100666
> 
> 
> La situación en el frente del Donbass.




120 días después sigo sin entender el objetivo de toda esto

En el Dombass los rusos tienen casi todo lo que tienen y avanzan como un funcionario


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los HIMARS tb son una pesadilla logística, tienen un sistema de recarga rápido en el que los cohetes van alojados en un cargador que pesa cohetes incluidos 2,5t.
> 
> 
> Detrás tienen que llevar un camión que en cuanto lleve 4 cargadores se pone en las 10t
> ...




si pero todo eso vale una pasta gansa, no creo que les hayan dado muchos misiles. De momento unos pocos y un listado de objetivos que tengan suficiente valor. Todo esto llega un poco tarde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los HIMARS tb son una pesadilla logística, tienen un sistema de recarga rápido en el que los cohetes van alojados en un cargador que pesa cohetes incluidos 2,5t.
> 
> 
> Detrás tienen que llevar un camión que en cuanto lleve 4 cargadores se pone en las 10t
> ...



Tampoco es que los grads y urdagan se recargen rápido.


----------



## keylargof (24 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los antiaéreos buenos, ahora si



La madre que los parió.....

Por esto mismo los ruskis no van a lanzar una nuke en su vida. A ver quien es el guapo que le da al botón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 120 días después sigo sin entender el objetivo de toda esto
> 
> En el Dombass los rusos tienen casi todo lo que tienen y avanzan como un funcionario



El objetivo era desnazificacion.basicamente tomar toda Ucrania...


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Pues los ruskis deben de estar acojonados con los 4 himars usanos porque lleva 2 semanas metiendo SAMs en Donetsk como si fuera el valle de Bekaa


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (24 Jun 2022)

Algún Follacabras, ha enfadado a su follacabra, y esta los ha viogenizado


*Una cabra hiere con granadas a varios soldados rusos*


Una cabra hiere con granadas a varios soldados rusos al más puro estilo Goat Simulator


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

Que donde están los cesar franceses..y los 50 generales....responde cateto


----------



## ghawar (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La madre que los parió.....
> 
> Por esto mismo los ruskis no van a lanzar una nuke en su vida. A ver quien es el guapo que le da al botón.



Es que es increíble. El misil se da la vuelta y destruye su propia lanzadera.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Los de la intel Británica no dan una puntada sin hilo. Un avión no es un tanque, se necesita gente curtida para pilotarlo y tienen que tirar de pilotos retirados o de Wagner, es que andan tiesos de personal. Por muchos aviones en tierra que tengan, no pilot, no party.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Un troll pro Putin ha publicado esto para hacer una excavación. En realidad, manténganse firmes con la afirmación básica de lo que dije el 30 de abril. La batalla del Donbas se ha convertido en una batalla de desgaste que no ofrece perspectivas de una gran victoria rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Rusia se esta quedando sin municion

Rusia está comenzando a exportar municiones de Bielorrusia", informa Belaruski Gayun. Según los periodistas, en Bielorrusia ha comenzado la carga de municiones en 100 vagones cubiertos para el transporte de materiales explosivos (clase de peligro 1).


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas contraatacaron y liberaron Yehorivka, Shevchenko y Novomaiors'ke


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Región de Kherson: como resultado de las exitosas acciones de contraofensiva de nuestras unidades, parte de las fuerzas enemigas abandonaron las posiciones defensivas preparadas y huyeron al área del asentamiento de Olgina, distrito de Beryslav.


----------



## favelados (24 Jun 2022)

Lonchafinismo de precisión.


----------



## user_tt (24 Jun 2022)

Al mismo tiempo que manda a las minorias al frente, jugada redonda, el desnazificador que nazifique buen desnazificador sera


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para tí y para mí.
> Es lo que tiene caer en el bando perdedor, que todo se pone mas caro y empieza la escasez. El presidente de España ya ha dicho varias que TU eres mas pobre... por un conflicto del cual en Moscú no se han enterado.
> En solo 3 meses.
> Ahora echa las cuentas si esto dura 3 años.



Joder, soy polaco, dejad a Hitler se anexione los Sudetes, qué cojones nos importa!

(Polonia invadida en septiembre 1939),

Joder, soy danés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Polonia, qué cojones nos importa!

(Dinamarca invadida en abril de 1940),

Joder, soy noruego, dejad que Hitler se anexione Dinamarca, qué cojones nos importa!

(Noruega invadida en abril de 1940),

Joder, soy belga, dejad que Hitler se anexione Noruega, qué cojones nos importa!

(Bélgica invadida en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy holandés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Bélgica, qué cojones nos importa!

(Holanda invadida los en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy francés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Holanda, qué cojones nos importa!

(Luxemburgo y Francia invadidas en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy yugoeslavo, dejad que Hitler se anexione Francia y Luxemburgo qué cojones nos importa!

(Yugoslavia invadida en abril de 1941)

Joder, soy griego, dejad que Hitler se anexione Yugoeslavia, qué cojones nos importa

(Grecia invadida en abril de 1941).

Joder, soy ruso, dejad que Hitler se anexione Grecia, qué cojones nos importa!

(Rusia invadida en junio de 1941)


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

El #Kremlin planea volar edificios residenciales en #Mozyr , #Belarus , para atraer a Bielorrusia a la guerra contra #Ukraine con la ayuda de una serie de provocaciones contra las instalaciones de infraestructura y la población civil.




La inteligencia ucraniana advierte que Rusia planea volar casas de civiles en Mozyr bielorruso para culpar a Ucrania y obligar a Lukashenka a atacar. Según muchos académicos, Putin y Patrushev volaron edificios residenciales en Moscú en 1999 para invadir Chechenia.


----------



## Casino (24 Jun 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Al mismo tiempo que manda a las minorias al frente, jugada redonda, el desnazificador que nazifique buen desnazificador sera




Esa va a ser precisamente la chispa. A medida que muchos de los que están enviando no regresen, o peor todavía, regresen con secuelas gravísimas, los movimientos anti-movilización acabarán derivando en reivindicaciones identitarias y de ahí a la autodeterminación. Y si hace falta se manda alguna legión extranjera de voluntarios ex-contratistas militares para que se ocupen de las tareas de infiltración. Vienen cinco años moviditos.


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso te lo han dicho en Antonia 3 o en Telahínco? No me lo digas, un experto en tuiter.
> _Se te be vien hinformado_



Jajaj, y tu te informas en mierdart o antispaintv?


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Como @TheStudyofWar
ha evaluado anteriormente, la pérdida de #Severodonetsk y #Lysychansk no representará un punto de inflexión importante en la guerra de Ucrania. ( 1/6)



Las fuerzas rusas han logrado avances sustanciales en las áreas de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk y las tropas ucranianas continúan sufriendo muchas bajas, pero las fuerzas ucranianas han logrado fundamentalmente su objetivo al reducir la velocidad y causar grandes pérdidas a las fuerzas rusas. (2/6)

Las tropas ucranianas han logrado durante semanas atraer cantidades sustanciales de personal, armas y equipos rusos al área y probablemente han degradado las capacidades generales de las fuerzas rusas al tiempo que les impiden concentrarse en ejes de avance más ventajosos. (3/6)

Además, es probable que las operaciones ofensivas rusas se detengan en las próximas semanas, ya sea que las fuerzas rusas capturen o no por completo el área de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk, lo que probablemente les brinde a las fuerzas ucranianas la oportunidad de lanzar contraofensivas prudentes. (4/6)

De hecho, la fijación ideológica del Kremlin en la captura de Severodonetsk, al igual que el asedio anterior de Azovstal en Mariupol, probablemente vaya en detrimento de las capacidades rusas en futuros avances en Ucrania. (5/6)

La pérdida de Severodonetsk es una pérdida para Ucrania en el sentido de que cualquier terreno capturado por las fuerzas rusas es una pérdida, pero la batalla de Severodonetsk no será una victoria rusa decisiva. (6/6)


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No quito ni una coma.
> El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
> Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.



Por qué a todos los nazis de este foro os encanta que un dictador como Putin entre a sangre y fuego en los países que le dé la gana?

Tú eres uno de tantos nazis que pululan por este foro, tienes todo mi desprecio.






__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


La Casa Orange evacua a sus militares de Breda Velazquez, olio sobre lienzo, 1635




www.burbuja.info





Iniciado por @CEMENTITOS

"
*Perdimos la WW2.
Y cuando digo "perdimos" me refiero a que el nacionalsocialismo fue un fenómeno europeo apoyado mayoritariamente por todos los europeos (de la época)."*


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Se están sacando municiones de Bielorrusia a Rusia.
La Comunidad de Trabajadores Ferroviarios de Bielorrusia informa que comenzó en Bielorrusia la carga de municiones en 100 vagones para el transporte de materiales explosivos (Clase 1).
1/6



Los vagones fueron alquilados a los Ferrocarriles de Bielorrusia por el Departamento de Comunicaciones Militares de Bielorrusia y el Departamento Central de Comunicaciones Militares del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. 2/6

Según la Comunidad de Trabajadores Ferroviarios de Bielorrusia, estos vagones se utilizarán para el transporte de municiones de Bielorrusia a Rusia. Se informa que en este momento se está realizando la carga en muchas grandes bases de artillería de armas y municiones. 3/6

Por ejemplo, las operaciones de carga se llevan a cabo en la base militar 67878 (el 46º arsenal de misiles y municiones) en el pueblo de Bronnaya Hara. 4/6

“La cantidad de municiones es tan grande que no pueden organizar la carga por sí mismos y enviar militares de otras unidades para ayudar”, dice la Comunidad. 5/6

Después de la carga, los grupos de vagones (6-10 vagones cada uno) se envían a las estaciones del cruce ferroviario de Minsk, y allí se "enganchan" a los trenes de carga habituales. Luego se envían a estaciones de destino en Rusia a lo largo de la ruta Minsk - Orsha - cruce Krasnoye - Smolensk. 6/6


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia está utilizando personal militar retirado que trabaja como contratistas del Grupo Wagner para realizar un apoyo aéreo cercano, una señal de que Rusia está luchando para desplegar tripulaciones aéreas para la guerra en Ucrania: Intel de defensa del Reino Unido

Rusia "probablemente" tiene un número insuficiente de aviadores capacitados.


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Jun 2022)

Las perdidas ucronazis deben estar siendo espantosas.

¿Cuantos muertos llevaran ya? ¿40.000? 

Las bajas deben rondar algo mas de las 100.000, eso sin contar a los desertores.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

LA PURGA: Vadim Zimin permanece en estado crítico después de un disparo 'autoinfligido' en la cabeza. Fue descubierto herido en su apartamento de Moscú el miércoles. En el momento del 'tiroteo', Zimin estaba bajo arresto domiciliario por cargos de corrupción.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Las perdidas ucronazis deben estar siendo espantosas.
> 
> ¿Cuantos muertos llevaran ya? ¿40.000?
> 
> Las bajas deben rondar algo mas de las 100.000, eso sin contar a los desertores.



Y 4 estrellas de la muerte

Y aun asi llevais 4 meses y solo tomais un pueblo


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y 4 estrellas de la muerte
> 
> Y aun asi llevais 4 meses y solo tomais un pueblo



Rusos avanzan

Ucronazis se retiran

Los anglos echan pestes mientra se forran

Los europeos vamos camino de la pobreza

Da igual en que fecha leas esto


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Rusos avanzan
> 
> Ucronazis se retiran
> 
> ...



Rusos avanzan por un lado y retroceden por otros frentes como Kherson

Y si te empobreces.. ya sabes el Tio Putin necesita carnaza en el frente por un puñado de rublos... tu puedes.. ale al ignore


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Jun 2022)

A los verdaderos patriotas españoles Ucrania nos importa una mierda, Rusia nos importa otra mierda, solo queremos la derrota de los anglos.

¡¡Viva España!!


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Propietario de Magnitogorsk, Rashnikov: Hoy no tenemos pedidos. Tengo miedo de expresar lo que tenemos. Las exportaciones cayeron a cero, la rentabilidad también, el programa de inversiones se detuvo. Así que dejemos que Rashnikov llame a Putin y pregunte cuál es el problema. Tal vez algo pasó.



*MMK puede suspender programa de inversión*
El presidente de la junta directiva y el principal propietario de Magnitogorsk Iron and Steel Works (MMK), Viktor Rashnikov, dijo que la compañía no ha exportado sus productos por tercer mes. Según él, ante la disminución de las ganancias de exportación, la empresa puede suspender el programa de inversión.
“Hoy no tenemos pedidos. Tengo miedo de expresar lo que tenemos. Hay pedidos en el mercado interno. Anteriormente exportamos un total de 20 millones de toneladas. ¿Te imaginas tal acumulación en el mercado interno?”. dijo Viktor Rashnikov.
Según él, la empresa ahora "no tiene ningún beneficio". La rentabilidad de MMK disminuyó del 20% al 25% del año pasado al 4% en mayo de 2022. “









Глава ММК допустил приостановку инвестпрограммы


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso te lo han dicho en Antonia 3 o en Telahínco? No me lo digas, un experto en tuiter.
> _Se te be vien hinformado_



Aprende a escribir, imbécil.
Vuelve a tu cueva aquí no eres bienvenido, cretino. Como me contestes te envío al ignore YA!


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Sabotajes
Esta mañana es generalmente incendiaria: 1. Riazán: https://twitter.com/Wild_Vagabond_/status/1540194773239074816… 2. Moscú: https://twitter.com/Wild_Vagabond_/status/1540203638286471168… 3. Yamal: https://twitter.com/Wild_Vagabond_/status/1540206781908910080… Y después de todo, este día 24/06/22 acaba de comenzar. El premio mayor de ayer ( https://twitter.com/Wild_Vagabond_/status/1539990548861177857… ) probablemente cubrirá



En su sabotaje matutino de hoy en la RFZ ( https://twitter.com/Wild_Vagabond_/status/1540212051989000192… ), el ejército ucraniano no se detuvo y descarriló un tren de carga № 3172 en la sección OCT de Lunevo-Porkhov en la región de Pskov por la tarde:


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A los verdaderos patriotas españoles Ucrania nos importa una mierda, Rusia nos importa otra mierda, solo queremos la derrota de los anglos.
> 
> ¡¡Viva España!!



Al contrario, a los falsos patriotas os interesa que Rusia siga extendiendo su cáncer, arme a partidos en Europa, cree grupos rebeldes armados en Cataluña y además deseas que entre Marruecos por el sur para entrégale el país en una semana.

Espectacular.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 120 días después sigo sin entender el objetivo de toda esto
> 
> En el Dombass los rusos tienen casi todo lo que tienen y avanzan como un funcionario



Con ese avatar que tienes, deberías de saber que la situación en el Dombass se parece mucho a la ofensiva alemana sobre Verdún de 1916 tal como inicialmente la planeó Falkenhayn: un saliente donde los alemanes tenían superioridad artillera apabullante, pero que los franceses por razones políticas no podían abandonar, sino enviar ininterrumpidamente sus reservas hasta agotarlas. El fracaso alemán en Verdún se debió a que los subordinados de Falkenhayn no entendieron del todo el concepto de batalla de desgaste y pretendieron avanzar rápidamente mediante asaltos con infantería, con lo que acabaron desgastados igual que los franceses.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Varios canales de Telegram están publicando este video. Muestra a los soldados ucranianos diciendo que están entrando en el Kherson ocupado.
Aún no hay confirmación. Con pinzas


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, soy polaco, dejad a Hitler se anexione los Sudetes, qué cojones nos importa!
> 
> (Polonia invadida en septiembre 1939),
> 
> ...



Nada, como Putin nos asegura petróleo y gas barato , hay que dejarle que masacre a ucrania y a los ucranianos
Cuando después vaya a por mas, hay que dejarle , nos ha firmado un contrato en el que nos asegura gas y petróleo baratos
Esa es la filosofía y la catadura moral de algunos personajes


----------



## Marx lo dijo (24 Jun 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Por eso, por que hemos visto lo que realmente es rusia, una puta dictadura de mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> Pero no todo ha sido en vano, al menos esta guerra ha servido para destapar a todos estos traidores comunistas infiltrados en el sistema, vendidos por cuatro perras.
> 
> Asi os pudrais podemitas de mierda!



Liberad a Assange Otánicos Totalitarios!!!!!!
Viva Rusia Viva Putin!!!!!!!


----------



## paconan (24 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esa va a ser precisamente la chispa. A medida que muchos de los que están enviando no regresen, o peor todavía, regresen con secuelas gravísimas, los movimientos anti-movilización acabarán derivando en reivindicaciones identitarias y de ahí a la autodeterminación. Y si hace falta se manda alguna legión extranjera de voluntarios ex-contratistas militares para que se ocupen de las tareas de infiltración. Vienen cinco años moviditos.



También hay que pensar que si decreta la movilización general, todo el mundo puede ser reclutado y enviado al frente y ahí entran todos incluso los hijos de la elite rusa, no creo que Putin cometa ese error, le crearía muchos enemigos


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No quito ni una coma.
> El ejercito Ucraniano está siendo aniquilado y las zonas intervenidas van a ser convertidas en NUEVOS PAISES. Paises independientes, como Bielorusia.
> Si no eres capaz de entender eso, es que no tienes ni media neurona.



Da igual que tú no quieras cambiar ni una coma porque desde que escribiste eso la realidad ya ha demostrado que estabas equivocado: ni hubo ningún armisticio a los cuatro días, ni Rusia no tiró bombas, ni Rusia ha salido de Ucrania, ni se han formado todavía esos países independientes... pero aunque no has dado ni una porque nada de tus predicciones se han cumplido los equivocados somos los demás.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informan que, debido a su contraofensiva, los invasores fascistas rusos huyeron al área del asentamiento de Ol'hyne, distrito de Beryslav, oblast de Kherson. Esto indica que la posición temeraria de Vysokopillia es especialmente vulnerable.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Da igual que tú no quieras cambiar ni una coma porque desde que escribiste eso la realidad ya ha demostrado que estabas equivocado: ni hubo ningún armisticio a los cuatro días, ni Rusia no tiró bombas, ni Rusia ha salido de Ucrania, ni se han formado todavía esos países independientes... pero aunque no has dado ni una porque nada de tus predicciones se han cumplido los equivocados somos los demás.



Cuando alguien dice "en cuatro días" se refiere a un corto lapso de tiempo, no a cuatro días naturales. ¿Que tienes 12 años?
-Rusia saldrá de Ucrania,
-Ucrania no entrará en la OTAN,
-y el mensaje a los EEUU ha sido entregado. Punto por punto lo que yo dije hace tres meses, tal cual se va a cumplir.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Cuando alguien dice "en cuatro días" se refiere a un corto lapso de tiempo, no a cuatro días naturales. ¿Que tienes 12 años?



¿Y cuatro meses es para ti un corto lapso de tiempo?


----------



## McNulty (24 Jun 2022)

Si los rusos tardan tanto en conquistar severodonestk y lisychansk, ni me imagino lo que tardarán con Kramatrosk y slovyansk. Nos vamos a octubre y el donbass seguirá en disputa.

Aquí creo que Putin la está cagando por no meter más tropa y armamento. Yo creo que sí que renta bombardear a saco esa zona, al fin y al cabo no deben de quedar casi civiles en esas ciudades.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Artilleros de las Tropas de Asalto Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron un convoy con municiones, combustible y lubricantes del ejército ruso.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y cuatro meses es para ti un corto lapso de tiempo?



3 años sería un corto lapso de tiempo.
Estamos asistiendo a la creación de nuevos países.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Rusia está tratando de detener el suministro de armas de largo alcance a Ucrania, pero hasta ahora no ha podido tener éxito, informa Sky News, citando a un alto funcionario estadounidense.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Rusos avanzan
> 
> Ucronazis se retiran
> 
> ...



Esta guerra la vamos ganar, Ucrania pertenecerá a la UE, todo se estabilizará Rusia va en picado y sin perspectiva de futuro es cuestión de tiempo i
Que defenestren al Calvo sidoso


----------



## terro6666 (24 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y cuatro meses es para ti un corto lapso de tiempo?



El tiempo es relativo a la posición del observador. Desde el punto de vista ruski un mes es un día o menos,al igual que 1 km son más de 100km


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Varios canales de Telegram están publicando este video. Muestra a los soldados ucranianos diciendo que están entrando en el Kherson ocupado.
> Aún no hay confirmación. Con pinzas



Slava Ukraina!


----------



## Casino (24 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> También hay que pensar que si decreta la movilización general, todo el mundo puede ser reclutado y enviado al frente y ahí entran todos incluso los hijos de la elite rusa, no creo que Putin cometa ese error, le crearía muchos enemigos




Hay un sistema para librarse pagando. Solo van los que no pueden permitirse pagar.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Ucrania puede ganar la guerra si el gobierno alemán "finalmente levanta el culo"

Así lo afirmó en una entrevista con Bild un voluntario de Alemania, que ahora sirve en la Legión Internacional de Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

Los de podemos piden una movilización contra Ucrania 





__





El vicepresidente de Podemos con Puig llama a movilizarse contra la OTAN culpándola de la guerra


Con Madrid blindada y a las puertas de convertirse en el epicentro de la reunión de la Alianza Atlántica, Podemos sigue elevando el tono en su rechazo a la OTAN. Hasta el punto...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en Kostroma, Rusia… Más de 80 soldados de Kostroma murieron en el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Jun 2022)

El otro Antonio


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Cuando las tropas rusas abandonaron un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-82A, arrojaron una granada en su interior para inutilizarlo. O eso pensaban. Un soldado ucraniano explica cómo repararon el daño para que el APC volviera a la lucha de su lado, informa 
@radiosvoboda


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esa va a ser precisamente la chispa. A medida que muchos de los que están enviando no regresen, o peor todavía, regresen con secuelas gravísimas, los movimientos anti-movilización acabarán derivando en reivindicaciones identitarias y de ahí a la autodeterminación. Y si hace falta se manda alguna legión extranjera de voluntarios ex-contratistas militares para que se ocupen de las tareas de infiltración. Vienen cinco años moviditos.



Parece que los georgianos se dan cuenta de que ahora es el momento de derrocar a su corrupto gobierno títere del Kremlin.

Tbilisi exige la dimisión de Garibashvili Participantes en una manifestación de protesta en Tbilisi exigiendo la dimisión del primer ministro georgiano Irakli Garibashvili. Cantan "¡Tzadi!" - "¡Abandonar!".


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

El Senado de Canadá aprueba la legislación que permite confiscar los bienes de los rusos involucrados en la guerra en Ucrania y transferirlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Los rusos valientes y libres continúan atacando centros de reclutamiento militar en Rusia con cócteles Molotov. Este ataque se registró en Perm, en la región de los Montes Urales.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jun 2022)

Ucrania y Moldavia restaurarán la conexión ferroviaria en el tramo Berezyne-Basarabeasca sin pasar por la Transnistria ocupada por Rusia Esto le dará a Ucrania oportunidades adicionales para la exportación/importación de productos a través de puertos rumanos.


----------



## gargamelix (24 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí creo que Putin la está cagando por no meter más tropa y armamento. Yo creo que sí que renta bombardear a saco esa zona, al fin y al cabo no deben de quedar casi civiles en esas ciudades.



Hay que ser muy mala persona y tener muy mala sombra. Pero además lo que dices es falso, no sé si mientes por mala intención o por ignorante. Quedan miles y miles de personas, además entre ellas muchas vulnerables y de edad.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los de podemos piden una movilización contra Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto como podemos...

Vicepresidente 2º de la Generalidad valenciana. Y consejero de Vivienda y Arquitectura Bioclimática.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Hay que ser muy mala persona y tener muy mala sombra. Pero además lo que dices es falso, no sé si mientes por mala intención o por ignorante. Quedan miles y miles de personas, además entre ellas muchas vulnerables y de edad.



Rusia está lanzando entre 50.000 y 60.000 proyectiles de artillería *DIARIOS *contra objetivos principalmente civiles como son las ciudades en las cuales malviven ancianos, incapacitados o simplemente personas huérfanos que lo han perdido todo.

60.000 proyectiles diarios, una verdadera barbaridad y es imposible creer que se lanzan sobre objetivos militares.
Ahora ya sabéis, por si no os habíais convencido, cómo actúa esta gentuza robaneveras.


----------



## alas97 (25 Jun 2022)

El Senado de Canadá aprueba la legislación que permite confiscar los bienes de los rusos involucrados en la guerra en Ucrania y transferirlos a Ucrania.



Los rusos que invaden Europa torturan y asesinan a los prisioneros de guerra, personas protegidas por los Convenios de Ginebra. Es insoportable que las naciones civilizadas traten a Rusia como un estado par y que ningún país haya roto relaciones diplomáticas o declarado a Rusia como una entidad terrorista.



La diferencia entre mlrs grad vs Himars


----------



## alas97 (25 Jun 2022)

Una maravilla, en los comentarios se descojonan de los orcos.

los rusos se topan una emboscada ucra, y deciden parar en la zona de muerte para disparar.



según comentan, al final del video el cerdo de la pkm grita que está herido.


----------



## favelados (25 Jun 2022)

Cruzando el río en barcas, posiblemente esta noche salgan los últimos que quedaban en SDonetsk


----------



## Turbamulta (25 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Una maravilla, en los comentarios se descojonan de los orcos.
> 
> los rusos se topan una emboscada ucra, y deciden parar en la zona de muerte para disparar.
> 
> ...



Me dicen que el video es un montaje de los tipos y me lo creo. Supuestamente bajo fuego se quedan quietos y el tipo se pone a disparar a boleo con una sola mano mientras graba con los hombros y la cabeza bien fuera de la escotilla a ver si hay suerte y un tirador enemigo me vuela la cabeza, rocio todo de balas sin apuntar demasiado no sea que le de a alguien queriendo. Es todo bastante gñe


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Pero una cosa es acercarse mucho a una ciudad, y otra muy distinta es asaltarla para conquistarla.

Tanto en Kramatorsk como en Slovyansk debe de haber un fortín brutal de la otan, posiciones de artillería sobre todo. No va a ser nada fácil para los rusos. Por eso digo que bombardear a saco esas ciudades no lo veo mala idea. El grueso de la población civil ya está fuera de ella, y los pocos insensatos que se hayan quedado están en bunkers.

Yo creo que en octubre todavía seguiremos con el donbass. Los rusos van muy poco a poco, objetivo a objetivo de forma quirúrgica.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Hay que ser muy mala persona y tener muy mala sombra. Pero además lo que dices es falso, no sé si mientes por mala intención o por ignorante. Quedan miles y miles de personas, además entre ellas muchas vulnerables y de edad.



Los futuros escudos humanos quieres decir.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Si supongo que esa será la razón. Aunque el invierno es para todos, también para los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según muchos académicos, Putin y Patrushev volaron edificios residenciales en Moscú en 1999 para invadir Chechenia.



Hay pocas dudas de esto. Pillaron al FSB intentando llevarse de la escena del crimen explosivos que no estallaron. Dijeron que estaban haciendo unas pruebas. Unas pruebas en el lugar de una explosión unas horas antes cuando aún estaban sacando cadáveres de niños de entre los escombros. 

A todo el que se le ocurrió denunciar los hechos acabó polonizado. Putin es un personaje muy siniestro, y una muerte descuartizado vivo no haría justicia al enano hijo de puta.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Una maravilla, en los comentarios se descojonan de los orcos.
> 
> los rusos se topan una emboscada ucra, y deciden parar en la zona de muerte para disparar.
> 
> ...



Me falta creermelo, por lo demás bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Cierta fábrica de Granada a toda hostia podría hacer 10000obuses al mes..y unos rumanos pueden hacer 30000 porque conocen los modelos rusos..


----------



## Subprime (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## uberales (25 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cierta fábrica de Granada a toda hostia podría hacer 10000obuses al mes..y unos rumanos pueden hacer 30000 porque conocen los modelos rusos..



¿Sabes algo de la de Palencia? Imagino que estará al 100%>


----------



## uberales (25 Jun 2022)

Le van a salir muchas novias a Catar, Argelia o Noruego antes que a Rusia.


----------



## txusky_g (25 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> @txusky_g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el vidéo que acompaña a la noticia está lo peor de cada casa.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

*La inteligencia británica revela que Putin ha destituido a varios generales: "Ha transferido el poder al general Sergei Surovikin"*
El boletín diario habitual de la inteligencia militar británica asegura que *Rusia* está cambiando sus líneas en el frente en la *guerra en Ucrania*. "Desde principios de junio, los altos mandos rusos han destituido con toda probabilidad a varios generales de los puestos de mando operativo en la* guerra*", escribe el Ministerio de Defensa de Londres.

"Entre ellos, el comandante de las fuerzas aerotransportadas, *Andrei Serdyukov*, y el comandante Alexandr Dvornikov, quien durante un tiempo probablemente fue el comandante general de todas las operaciones. Su papel como comandante de las Fuerzas del Sur debería haber sido transferido al general *Sergei Surovikin* , cuya carrera, durante más de 30 años, ha estado plagada de acusaciones de corrupción y brutalidad"


----------



## moncton (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *La inteligencia británica revela que Putin ha destituido a varios generales: "Ha transferido el poder al general Sergei Surovikin"*
> El boletín diario habitual de la inteligencia militar británica asegura que *Rusia* está cambiando sus líneas en el frente en la *guerra en Ucrania*. "Desde principios de junio, los altos mandos rusos han destituido con toda probabilidad a varios generales de los puestos de mando operativo en la* guerra*", escribe el Ministerio de Defensa de Londres.
> 
> "Entre ellos, el comandante de las fuerzas aerotransportadas, *Andrei Serdyukov*, y el comandante Alexandr Dvornikov, quien durante un tiempo probablemente fue el comandante general de todas las operaciones. Su papel como comandante de las Fuerzas del Sur debería haber sido transferido al general *Sergei Surovikin* , cuya carrera, durante más de 30 años, ha estado plagada de acusaciones de corrupción y brutalidad"



como mal jefe, en medio de una crisis se pone a despedir a gente, esto es una maravilla para la moral del que le toque el muerto, solo quedaran los lameculos, los incompetentes o los mas habiles en escurrir el bulto

de esto no dice nada el colega Zurulhov?


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Aviones rusos lanzaron 44 misiles contra ciudades ucranianas anoche desde los cielos de Bielorrusia.

No olvidemos la participación de Lukashenko en los ataques de Rusia contra Ucrania.

La guerra tiene que terminar no solo con una derrota militar rusa, sino también con un cambio de régimen en Minsk.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero una cosa es acercarse mucho a una ciudad, y otra muy distinta es asaltarla para conquistarla.
> 
> Tanto en Kramatorsk como en Slovyansk debe de haber un fortín brutal de la otan, posiciones de artillería sobre todo. No va a ser nada fácil para los rusos. Por eso digo que bombardear a saco esas ciudades no lo veo mala idea. El grueso de la población civil ya está fuera de ella, y los pocos insensatos que se hayan quedado están en bunkers.
> 
> Yo creo que en octubre todavía seguiremos con el donbass. *Los rusos van muy poco a poco, objetivo a objetivo de forma quirúrgica.*



De forma quirúrgica = Tirar decenas de miles de obuses de artillería y rezar porque alguno le de al objetivo

 McTonto nunca defrauda


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Este lote de tanques rusos que se dirigían a Ucrania probablemente fue visto por última vez en MosFilm.

El plan de Putin parece ser evaporar cada pieza de equipo militar en el país.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

18 lanchas patrulleras adicionales se levantarán para proteger la costa de Odesa.

El nuevo paquete de ayuda de $ 450 millones de los EE. UU. incluye: seis buques de guerra navales de 40 pies y diez lanchas patrulleras Dauntless Sea Ark de 34 pies


----------



## favelados (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## duncan (25 Jun 2022)

Un poco largo pero muy interesante (putinejos mejor abstenerse ):


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)

mc donnals es un personaje que está comprometido con desarollar los genes de hdlgp que le legó su estirpe, aspirante a Peskov, carnaza de ignore



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> De forma quirúrgica = Tirar decenas de miles de obuses de artillería y rezar porque alguno le de al objetivo
> 
> McTonto nunca defrauda


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)

Hablando del mar, ya no leo reportes de lanzamientos de misiles crucero desde submarinos

*








Un submarino ruso lanza misiles Kalibr contra objetivos militares ucranianos


De acuerdo con la agencia rusa Interfax, es la primera vez que el Ministerio de Defensa menciona el uso de un submarino para atacar objetivos ucranianos




www.elconfidencial.com












Un submarino ruso en el mar Negro lanza dos misiles contra objetivos ucranianos


Un submarino ruso ha lanzado este miércoles dos misiles de crucero "Kalibr" desde las aguas del mar Negro contra objetivos en Ucrania, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.




www.eldiario.es




*
Igual es que han tenido algún susto con la tipita tuerca apretada por un borracho



Dr Polux dijo:


> 18 lanchas patrulleras adicionales se levantarán para proteger la costa de Odesa.
> 
> El nuevo paquete de ayuda de $ 450 millones de los EE. UU. incluye: seis buques de guerra navales de 40 pies y diez lanchas patrulleras Dauntless Sea Ark de 34 pies


----------



## paconan (25 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky nos muestra como gazprom es la gallina de los huevos de oro del zar Putin

¿Vladimir Putin es corrupto?






Alexey Miller, director ejecutivo de Gazprom, también conocido como cajero

Vladimir Putin ha librado una serie de guerras de Gazprom en Siria, Donbas, Ucrania para mantener a los competidores internacionales fuera de su territorio.

Cientos de miles de personas han muerto, millones se han convertido en refugiados, las ciudades han sido bombardeadas hasta dejarlas en el olvido para paralizar el gasoducto de Qatar, para garantizar que los campos de gas natural en Donbas permanezcan sin desarrollar y para que Ucrania se vuelva independiente energéticamente.

En la televisión federal, Gazprom se anuncia como 'tesoro nacional'. ¿Ha buscado Putin intereses nacionales para beneficiar al pueblo de Rusia?
Según la investigación del equipo de Navalny, Gazprom ha sido la alcancía personal de Putin, que ha utilizado para enriquecer a sus amigos y familiares, y a sí mismo.

En la década de 1990, el futuro director ejecutivo de Gasprom, Alexey Miller, trabajó como adjunto de Putin en el comité de relaciones exteriores del ayuntamiento de San Petersburgo. Informalmente, Miller era conocido como "cajero".

Putin llegó a acuerdos dudosos con los jefes del crimen organizado, se anotaron los detalles y se entregó el dinero a Miller.

En 2001, Putin nombró a Alexey Miller como director ejecutivo de Gazprom para el puesto de cajero. Sin embargo, esta vez, Putin le entregó notas con instrucciones y pagó de las arcas de Gazprom para necesidades privadas de Putin, sus amigos y familiares.

Los principales interesados, Victor Chernomirdin y Rehm Vayhirev, fueron despedidos, y Gazprom comenzó a sangrar activos que terminaron en manos de personas cercanas al presidente.

En 2008, Gazprom vendió cinco empresas de construcción por 8.000 millones de rublos al amigo de judo de Putin, Arcady Rothenberg, y las compaginó en "Stroygazmontazh". La construcción de gasoductos a Europa y China son todos esquemas de corrupción de enriquecimiento propio para los amigos de Putin. En ese sentido, Nord Stream 2 ya ha sido muy rentable.

En 2019, Rothenberg volvió a vender Stroygazmontazh que estaba en rojo a Gazprom por 75 mil millones de rublos, aunque las acciones de Gazprom habían perdido la mitad de su valor en ese período de tiempo. El cajero Miller acaba de firmar un cheque en blanco.

Otro amigo de Putin, Gennady Timchenko, compró activos metalúrgicos con dinero de Gazprom y los vendió personalmente al oligarca Usmanov. Usmanov ganó tanto dinero con esos activos que no hace mucho tiempo fue propietario del superyate más grande del mundo.

En 1995, Roman Abrmovich compró Sibneft a Gazprom por 100 millones de dólares y en 2005 se la vendió a Gazprom por 13.000 millones de dólares. Gazprom es la fuente de la riqueza de Abramovich. De ahí salió el dinero para comprar el FC Chelsea, mansiones, superyates.

Los amantes de Putin y sus hijos ilegítimos se han estado alimentando de Gazprom convirtiéndose en millonarios en dólares de la noche a la mañana. Enriqueció dos veces a primos eliminados y les dio puestos dentro de la organización. Mikhail Putin es el adjunto del cajero, y otro pariente, Mikhail Shelomov, recibió acciones de Gazprom por valor de 8 mil millones de rublos.

Los extranjeros también se beneficiaron de Gazprom. El amigo de Putin, un ex oficial de Stazi, Mathias Varning, fue puesto a cargo de Nord Stream AG.

El cajero de Gazprom Alexey Miller es dueño de Maybachs, Lamborginis, apartamentos de varios pisos en el centro de Moscú, villas en la costa del Mar Negro, en la ciudad de esquí del sur, en Crimea, y muchas unidades de propiedad para cada miembro de su familia extendida.

Su preciada propiedad era Millergof (Miller es de etnia alemana), un palacio en expansión en un suburbio de lujo de Moscú que imita a Versalles. Sin embargo, Miller no vive allí después de que la investigación del equipo de Navalny sobre Millergof provocó la ira de Putin, quien se enojó porque Miller tiene un palacio más grande que algunas de sus más de 20 propiedades en toda Rusia.

Cashier Miller vive en otra gran mansión, y una de sus muchas estructuras es el Salón de los Regalos de 300 metros cuadrados. Cuando Miller o alguien de su familia cumple años, los amigos y la nobleza lo llenan de regalos.

No está claro cuánto dinero transfiere el Cajero a su Maestro. Sin embargo, no creo que se requieran transacciones monetarias. Con un movimiento rápido de los dedos, Putin puede tener lo que quiera y no preocuparse por su costo. Putin es un zar, no un presidente.

Los líderes europeos continúan invirtiendo miles de millones de euros, bueno, billones de rublos, en las cuentas de Gazprombank para subsidiar la corte real del zar y la destrucción de Ucrania que se interpuso en el camino de los planes de malversación de fondos de Putin.

La respuesta se basa en el artículo de Viktor Davidov "Alexey Miller aka Property-V" publicado en New Times el 16 de junio de 2022.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ELVR (25 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> como mal jefe, en medio de una crisis se pone a despedir a gente, esto es una maravilla para la moral del que le toque el muerto, solo quedaran los lameculos, los incompetentes o los mas habiles en escurrir el bulto
> 
> de esto no dice nada el colega Zurulhov?



Una cosa muy típica en empresas que están en crisis similares (ya sé que no es lo mismo, estoy estableciendo un paralelismo) es cambiar el nombre, logo y tal, para revitalizar la actividad. ¿Veremos el cambio de denominación de "Operación Especial Militar" por otro aun más creativo?


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> De forma quirúrgica = Tirar decenas de miles de obuses de artillería y rezar porque alguno le de al objetivo
> 
> McTonto nunca defrauda



Preguntale a los ukros si los rusos aciertan o no.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Si en ese sentido si, nos lo vamos a pasar bien en invierno. A ver cómo alemanes y demás yonkis del gas ruso se las ingenian para pasarlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)

ok, luego sale Putin dando lecciones al mundo de desigualdad y elites, es una payaso mas siniestro, elaborado y peligroso que la rata chepuda.



paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky nos muestra como gazprom es la gallina de los huevos de oro del zar Putin
> 
> ¿Vladimir Putin es corrupto?
> 
> ...


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aviones rusos lanzaron 44 misiles contra ciudades ucranianas anoche desde los cielos de Bielorrusia.
> 
> No olvidemos la participación de Lukashenko en los ataques de Rusia contra Ucrania.
> 
> La guerra tiene que terminar no solo con una derrota militar rusa, sino también con un cambio de régimen en Minsk.



eso hace a bielorusia cobeligerante...imaginas que hubiera pasado si franco hubiera dejado que la vermach se hubiera puesto piezas de asedio a gibraltar?


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

El diputado ruso Andrey Gurulyov ha dicho que Londres será la primera ciudad en ser bombardeada por Rusia “si el bloqueo de Kaliningrado lleva a una guerra con la OTAN”.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Y por Severodonetsk debe de quedar aun resistencia, no hay videos de canales prorrusos de zonas ucranianas....

Si se retiran de Severodonetsk tiene pinta que intentarán montar una resistencia en Lisichansk y desgastar lo máximo posible a las fuerzas rusas, aunque esto último puede ser discutible pues en Severodonetsk los rusos han usado a milicianos para asaltar la ciudad en primera línea


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Un corresponsal de RIA Novosti (anteriormente con ANNA News) dice que Ucrania está apuntando al C2 ruso de manera más efectiva porque Ucrania está utilizando artillería de la OTAN más precisa (posiblemente incluyendo proyectiles Excalibur) y que las fuerzas rusas tendrán que adaptarse.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Por esto (y otras cosas) Ucrania ganara esta guerra

Dmytro “Fin” pasó 2 días esperando ayuda. Se colocó un torniquete en el brazo, encontró un agujero con un poco de agua de lluvia fangosa para beber. Hoy, se está recuperando de una cirugía: brazo, 1 dedo amputado, pulmones e hígado gravemente dañados, pero está listo para volver a la vida.


----------



## Casino (25 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky nos muestra como gazprom es la gallina de los huevos de oro del zar Putin
> 
> ¿Vladimir Putin es corrupto?
> 
> ...




Esto lo ha escrito algún hermano cobriso, o el autor ha aprendido el español de allá del otro lado del charco, en la península hace mucho que no se dice alcancía.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

La artillería de la 30.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania apunta a las infanterías rusas en Donbas.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Llegan carne de cañon desde los Urales


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Video de propaganda rusa sobre sus lanzadores de misiles:
Tres BM-27 rusos disparando cohetes de 220 mm, casi golpeando su dron de propaganda y los proyectiles de los demás...


----------



## Casino (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y por Severodonetsk debe de quedar aun resistencia, no hay videos de canales prorrusos de zonas ucranianas....
> 
> Si se retiran de Severodonetsk tiene pinta que intentarán montar una resistencia en Lisichansk y desgastar lo máximo posible a las fuerzas rusas, aunque esto último puede ser discutible pues en Severodonetsk los rusos han usado a milicianos para asaltar la ciudad en primera línea




La artillería hay que sacarla de Lisichansk o asumir su posible pérdida. Las siguientes líneas de defensa están ya establecidas, es mejor salvar la artillería y seguir desde el siguiente terreno elevado, que creo que está a unos cuarenta kilómetros al este de Kramatorsk y Sloviansk.

Dejar la artillería ahí y presentar batalla es muy arriesgado, puede ser destruida por contrabatería, drones, o aún peor, capturada por los orcos en buen estado si el avance enemigo desborda las líneas.


----------



## paconan (25 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esto lo ha escrito algún hermano cobriso, o el autor ha aprendido el español de allá del otro lado del charco, en la península hace mucho que no se dice alcancía.



Eso es cosa del traductor de google , el post original está en ingles y lo paso por el traductor de google al castellano

Si quieres ver mas te pongo el enlace a otro interesante articulo



*Investigación sobre cómo los chekistas privatizaron la riqueza nacional*


*Mikhail Maglov, Roman Badanin, Maria Pevchikh , Dmitry Sukharev, con la participación de Ivan Vasilyev, 16 de junio de 2022 
Durante más de 15 años, un grupo de oficiales del servicio secreto ruso ha llevado a cabo asignaciones comerciales secretas, desde dividir la propiedad de Yukos hasta adquirir participaciones en los activos más prometedores de Gazprom. Gran parte de los bienes de lujo adquiridos por este grupo de “coroneles de oro” acaban en poder del jefe de Gazprom, Alexei Miller.*

_Ver también un perfil del jefe de Gazprom, Alexei Miller, publicado simultáneamente por el equipo de Alexei Navalny →_



1. Cómo Gazprom dejó de ser un tesoro nacional
2. Cómo Alexei Miller arrebató contratos de su propia empresa
3. ¿Quiénes son el coronel Sergei Tregub y sus compinches de los servicios de seguridad?
4. Cómo los chekistas se apoderaron de Yukos



https://www.proekt.media/en/investigation-en/gazprom-aleksey-miller-en/


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Depósito de armas ruso en Svatovo, provincia de Lugansk, atacado por ZSU, esta mañana.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El diputado ruso Andrey Gurulyov ha dicho que Londres será la primera ciudad en ser bombardeada por Rusia “si el bloqueo de Kaliningrado lleva a una guerra con la OTAN”.



Qué cara de borracho tiene el tío ese. ¿ No tienen algo mejor ?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esto lo ha escrito algún hermano cobriso, o el autor ha aprendido el español de allá del otro lado del charco, en la península hace mucho que no se dice alcancía.



Por Andalucía aún se dice junto a hucha...


----------



## Casino (25 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Por Andalucía aún se dice junto a hucha...




Y búcaro para referirse al botijo o la jarra, pero está en desuso.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Video de propaganda rusa sobre sus lanzadores de misiles:
> Tres BM-27 rusos disparando cohetes de 220 mm, casi golpeando su dron de propaganda y los proyectiles de los demás...



Que desastre, están a punto de chocar unos cohetes con otros y que pase lo mismo que con el misil boomerang.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esto lo ha escrito algún hermano cobriso, o el autor ha aprendido el español de allá del otro lado del charco, en la península hace mucho que no se dice alcancía.



En Murcia hace 50 años se decía alcancía. Ya no he vuelto a oír más la palabra, ahora lo normal es decir hucha.


----------



## EGO (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El diputado ruso Andrey Gurulyov ha dicho que Londres será la primera ciudad en ser bombardeada por Rusia “si el bloqueo de Kaliningrado lleva a una guerra con la OTAN”.



Bamoh a uzar lah nuke kontra loh malbadoh pirata


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

Si la Prusia ocupada tiene salida al mar y aerea comp cojones va a estar bloqueada?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jun 2022)

El camuflaje de estos drones no parece el más apto para Ucrania:


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jun 2022)

Este lanzamiento creo que no está puesto, no se ve nada claro el objetivo pero parece un vehículo:


----------



## OBDC (25 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El camuflaje de estos drones no parece el más apto para Ucrania:



El dron tiene que camuflarse en el cielo desde abajo y en el terreno desde arriba. Ese don parece preparado para siberia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## duncan (25 Jun 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y búcaro para referirse al botijo o la jarra, pero está en desuso.



Correcto. Y tinaja para recipiente grande de barro de boca ancha.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La artillería de la 30.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania apunta a las infanterías rusas en Donbas.



Dan un poco de pena verlos corretear de un lado a otro...


----------



## keylargof (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El diputado ruso Andrey Gurulyov ha dicho que Londres será la primera ciudad en ser bombardeada por Rusia “si el bloqueo de Kaliningrado lleva a una guerra con la OTAN”.



Tiene cara de listo el ruso, eh?


----------



## keylargof (25 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> De forma quirúrgica = Tirar decenas de miles de obuses de artillería y rezar porque alguno le de al objetivo
> 
> McTonto nunca defrauda



McTonto es un orfebre de la soplapollez


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Algún Follacabras, ha enfadado a su follacabra, y esta los ha viogenizado
> 
> 
> *Una cabra hiere con granadas a varios soldados rusos*
> ...



guat


Dr Polux dijo:


> El diputado ruso Andrey Gurulyov ha dicho que Londres será la primera ciudad en ser bombardeada por Rusia “si el bloqueo de Kaliningrado lleva a una guerra con la OTAN”.



brvtal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2022)

deben de estar detras de los fenomenos paranormales en almacenes rusos recientemente


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

rusos fueron emboscados. Artillero herido


----------



## ghawar (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Separada que destruye posiciones rusas en algún lugar del sur


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



no es posible RT dijo que no habia fuerza aerea en ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas

#Russia Ministerio de Defensa: Las #Ukrainian Fuerzas Armadas están trasladando artillería extranjera de largo alcance a un antiguo cementerio donde están enterradas las víctimas de la peste del siglo XIX para exponer a los residentes locales a la contaminación biológica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> rusos fueron emboscados. Artillero herido



cuando ha una emboscada HA QUE correr no quedarse quieto en la zona de muerte


----------



## keylargof (25 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cuando ha una emboscada HA QUE correr no quedarse quieto en la zona de muerte



Es que estos son aún los soldados viejos chatarra de los que Rusia se quiere quitar stock. Los nuevos ya sí saben como actuar en emboscadas, aunque ni les hará falta porque irá cada soldado con su propio Armata hipersónico.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> #Russia Ministerio de Defensa: Las #Ukrainian Fuerzas Armadas están trasladando artillería extranjera de largo alcance a un antiguo cementerio donde están enterradas las víctimas de la peste del siglo XIX para exponer a los residentes locales a la contaminación biológica.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aviones rusos lanzaron 44 misiles contra ciudades ucranianas anoche desde los cielos de Bielorrusia.
> 
> No olvidemos la participación de Lukashenko en los ataques de Rusia contra Ucrania.
> 
> La guerra tiene que terminar no solo con una derrota militar rusa, sino también con un cambio de régimen en Minsk.



Bielorrusia ha hecho de todo en la guerra, menos poner carne de cañón: hospitales de campaña, fijar tropas ucranianas, base desde la que se lanzan ataques, transferencia de munición y cualquier cosa que necesiten sus dueños orcos. En resumen: una colonia que debería ser tratada con la misma dureza que la metrópoli.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Jun 2022)

Últimas noticias: la guerra la empezó Putón, los agresores son aquellos que defiendes


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jun 2022)

Eso no justifica lo que están haciendo


----------



## favelados (25 Jun 2022)

Hoy récord de lanzamientos de missiles he leído esta tarde.

+60 missiles han tirado hoy los rusos, parte de ellos desde Bielorrusia.

Cuantos missiles se han lanzado desde territorio UE?

Edito, noticia de hoy, 12 misiles crucero lanzados desde el espacio aéreo BRuso


----------



## paconan (25 Jun 2022)

Putin el gran zar "destroyer"

El escritor Vladimir Sorokin fue citado por 
@FT
en su brillante entrevista con 
@GuyChazan
diciendo que "subestimó el poder de la locura" de Putin. Sorokin también llamó a Putin un "gran destructor" "Ha arruinado todo lo que ha tocado" 


*Vladimir Sorokin sobre Putin: «Subestimé el poder de su locura. Ha destruido Rusia.»*

El escritor Vladimir Sorokin fue citado por el Financial Times diciendo que “subestimó el poder de la locura” del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. Sorokin también llamó a Putin un «gran destructor».



> "Ha arruinado todo lo que ha tocado", dijo Sorokin.



Dijo que se refería no solo a la libertad de prensa y al "parlamento democrático" de Rusia, sino también a su economía e "incluso a su ejército". “Afirma que ha levantado a Rusia de sus rodillas, pero en realidad solo la ha destruido”, dijo el escritor.

Sorokin también citó al pintor Salvador Dalí, quien dijo que Hitler había comenzado la Segunda Guerra Mundial “no para ganar, como piensa la mayoría de la gente, sino para perder”. "Creo que Putin es el mismo", afirmó Sorokin.

Sorokin describió a los rusos como personas “que han sido convertidas en zombis en los últimos 20 años por la televisión estatal”. “Ahora se subieron a los tanques y se fueron a luchar por una causa que solo Putin puede entender”, dijo el escritor. «La gente inteligente tuvo 20 años para descubrir quién es Putin. Se revolcaron en el lujo. Cambiaron su conciencia por el bienestar material. Y ahora están cosechando la recompensa.»

Según Sorokin, «el estado ruso no ha cambiado realmente desde la Edad Media, la época de Iván el Terrible». Por lo tanto, argumenta el escritor, no hay nada sorprendente en «las barbaridades <que Rusia está cometiendo en Ucrania - The Insider>, estos métodos medievales de guerra».

Sorokin ha estado viviendo entre los suburbios de Moscú y Berlín durante los últimos años, pero se fue de Rusia después de que comenzó la guerra y no tiene intención de regresar. "Por supuesto, será difícil: estoy conectado con Rusia no solo en el nivel del idioma", dice el escritor.

«Es natural que la cultura tenga que pagar esta carnicería. <Pero - The Insider> Creo que la cultura rusa perdurará. Ya es parte del patrimonio cultural del mundo, es difícil prescindir de él”, concluyó el escritor.









Vladimir Sorokin on Putin: «I underestimated the power of his madness. He has destroyed Russia.»


The writer Vladimir Sorokin was quoted by the Financial Times as saying he «underestimated the power of madness» of Russian President Vladimir Putin




theins.ru


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no es posible RT dijo que no habia fuerza aerea en ucrania



Pero si en el resto de paises del antiguo pacto de Varsovia. Ahora creo que tampoco les queda casi nada a ellos, han enviado sus mig a ucrania y la mayoría hacen un único viaje al frente, eso cuando llegan.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hoy récord de lanzamientos de missiles he leído esta tarde.
> 
> +60 missiles han tirado hoy los rusos, parte de ellos desde Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...




Luego lloriquearan cuando les lanzen un misil desde Ucrania a territorio Ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Tiro al pato a convoy de suministros


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

El ejército polaco se ampliará a 400 000 soldados de los 150 000 soldados actuales.

La noticia fue anunciada hoy en Toruń por el líder del partido gobernante polaco, Jarosław Kaczyński.

Según planes anteriores, el ejército se ampliaría a 300 000.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

La 54.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania bombardea a las fuerzas rusas en la ciudad de Maryinka, Óblast de Donetsk.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

pues si los tienen que tirar cada mes, es obvio que no pueden repornerlos tan facil..ey PERO para que ponerte argumentos logicos con un retrasado


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército polaco se ampliará a 400 000 soldados de los 150 000 soldados actuales.
> 
> La noticia fue anunciada hoy en Toruń por el líder del partido gobernante polaco, Jarosław Kaczyński.
> 
> Según planes anteriores, el ejército se ampliaría a 300 000.



he supongo que rusa hara una invasion preventiva...no0'?


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Grecia suspende nuevas solicitudes de visa para rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

Putin anunció hoy que Rusia transferirá Iskanders a Bielorrusia, tanto en forma de misiles convencionales como nucleares.

Parece que es hora de que EE. UU. incluya a Polonia en su programa nuclear compartido (hoy formado por Bélgica, Holanda, Alemania, Italia y Turquía).


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jun 2022)

el Caesar en Zaporizhzhia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

y aqui lo que pasa,,un convo con cohetes rusos destrozado


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jun 2022)

Pero, ¿no decís que los ucranianos son rusos descarriados, cretino? ¿Ahora son etnias diferentes?


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jun 2022)

Lo que pasa es que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que se ha prohibido. Como no tienes ni puta idea de todo lo demás.


----------



## ELVR (25 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército polaco se ampliará a 400 000 soldados de los 150 000 soldados actuales.
> 
> La noticia fue anunciada hoy en Toruń por el líder del partido gobernante polaco, Jarosław Kaczyński.
> 
> Según planes anteriores, el ejército se ampliaría a 300 000.





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he supongo que rusa hara una invasion preventiva...no0'?



Tendríamos que remontarnos a hace unos 100 años para ver que el ejercito polaco es capaz de igualarse en número con el rusoviético.

(De cuando los polacos conquistaron Moscú ahí no tengo claro los números)


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jun 2022)

Rusia tiene una política expansionista, en europa intenta desestabilizar. En eso estarían algo empatados con los americanos. Pero los americanos solo les mueve una política de extraer renta mediante sus empresas.

Todo esto era innecesario, de todas formas ahora que se ha empezado veo que tal vez haya que reducir el potencial miliar de rusia a niveles de una potencia regional. Visto el desastre del ejercito ruso es factible infringir un numero elevado de bajas materiales con tecnología.

A mi me ha sorprendido que el potencial militar ruso se ha descubierto como una gran mentira. Pero es algo que escuche hace unos años ya de la URSS.

Hace como 3 años un conocido me hablo que en partes de alemania estaban revisando las instalaciones ferroviarias para el transporte de material material. Por el tema de los anchos, peso de los puentes, me pareció algo ridículo. Y aquí estamos a la puerta de una tercera guerra mundial. Es ahora, o en una década


----------



## alas97 (25 Jun 2022)

Otra patada en el culo a botin.

Berlín busca expropiar la sección de #NordStream2 en aguas alemanas, *CORTARLO* del resto de la tubería y usarlo para importar GNL no ruso‼

Un movimiento inteligente que le indica a Putin que no habrá un regreso a la normalidad con NS2, como le dije.



MT-LB ruso ardiendo después de ser golpeado por la 93.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania en el Óblast de Kharkiv.



El grupo de reconocimiento K2 acaba con la infantería ruzziana en Marinka


----------



## Casino (25 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Rusia tiene una política expansionista, en europa intenta desestabilizar. En eso estarían algo empatados con los americanos. Pero los americanos solo les mueve una política de extraer renta mediante sus empresas.
> 
> Todo esto era innecesario, de todas formas ahora que se ha empezado veo que tal vez haya que reducir el potencial miliar de rusia a niveles de una potencia regional. Visto el desastre del ejercito ruso es factible infringir un numero elevado de bajas materiales con tecnología.
> 
> ...




Se eliminará a Putín y sus sucesores estarán felices de robar directamente las diferentes satrapías. El mundo va a cambiar, vamos a asistir a la formación de nuevos Estados-nación. Serán marionetas de China, pero seguirá siendo una división y fragmentación de lo que fue un día un bloque monolítico. 

Los gUSA alargan su hegemonía y los qui se enriquecen más aún.


----------



## paconan (25 Jun 2022)

No pasará nada , el sustituto puede ser un tal Patrushev Junior, experto en grano ucraniano
Y otra vez Brutalsky señala lo que muchos pensamos, esta guerra no es mas que el afán imperialista ruso de apoderarse de los recursos sin explotar del país vecino

¿Qué pasará si Putin muere durante el conflicto fronterizo entre Rusia y Ucrania?

Ningún miembro del público ruso participará en la toma de decisiones, se le permitirá elegir o votar por el sucesor de Vladimir Putin.
El consejo de seguridad, los jefes de las ramas de seguridad nacional y el círculo íntimo de Putin llegarán a un acuerdo de beneficio mutuo a quién poner a cargo de Rusia, y la población aceptará tímidamente su suerte como lo ha hecho durante el último milenio.
Se cree que hay tres candidatos que tienen buenas posibilidades de pelear según la información filtrada al público por parte de personas internas.

El autor vive al otro lado de la calle de la sede del Ministerio de Agricultura de la Federación Rusa.
Dmitri Patrushev (probabilidades: 1/1)
El ministro de agricultura de 45 años que últimamente ha estado ocupado organizando el robo de grano de Ucrania, Dmitry Patrushev, es hijo de Nikolai Patrushev, secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y exjefe de la FSB (policía secreta).
Patrushev padre trabajó con Putin en la sucursal de la KGB en Leningrado en los años 70 y le enseñó muchos trucos que su alumno usaría para "dividir y conquistar" Rusia y Occidente.

El administrador de mi bloque de apartamentos, el Sr. Afanasenko, que vive dos pisos arriba del mío en un ático dúplex, subió al ascensor conmigo y con mi hija, y cuando Margot le dijo mi edad, el Sr. Afanasenko soltó "el próximo líder de Rusia". será solo dos años mayor que tu padre.
El Sr. Afanasenko es amigo de un senador de la Duma estatal que tiene una oficina en la planta baja del bloque de apartamentos, por lo que podría saber exactamente de qué estaba hablando.

General SVR, un canal de Telegram, ha estado publicando durante semanas que Patrushev Senior está vendiendo agresivamente a su hijo a Putin durante bastante tiempo, y durante el último Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, las cámaras se enfocaron en Patrushev Junior más que en Putin.






Sergey Kirienko cree que Rodina no es Putin, pero si es políticamente conveniente decir que lo es, debería decirlo con seriedad.

Serguéi Kirienko (probabilidades: 5/1)
Sergey Kirienko, jefe de la Administración del presidente, no es del bloque siloviki como Nikolai Patrushev, lo que lo pone en desventaja.
Además, Kirienko nació en Abjasia, que técnicamente no forma parte de la Federación Rusa, aunque Putin no dudaría en anexar esa región fugitiva para legitimar la candidatura de Kirienko si fuera necesario.
Ex ciudadano israelí y primer ministro demócrata del equipo de Boris Yeltsin, Kirienko es mitad ucraniano, mitad judío. En la realidad posterior a Zelensky, nada de eso le importaría al electorado.
Kirienko es un nomenklaturschik clásico . Hace el trabajo aburrido de dirigir la oficina del presidente.
Sin embargo, su experiencia en el sector de la energía y su último ascenso a jefe de desnazificación de las regiones conquistadas de Ucrania llenas de recursos naturales lo sacaron de la oscuridad y lo impulsaron a ser el centro de atención.
Como exjefe de Rosatom, Kirienko aprendió que la seguridad energética es seguridad nacional.
Predicó a Putin que la energía nuclear es el futuro, y Rosatom ha sido la única industria en Rusia en la vanguardia tecnológica que aprovecha las nuevas tecnologías desarrolladas localmente.






Los rusos creen que el conflicto militar en Donbas tiene que ver con salvar a los niños pobres de los nazis (se muestra en los carteles fotográficos en la pared del Ministerio del Interior de la Federación Rusa, junto a la sede del Ministerio de Agricultura). No saben que se trata de las cosas bajo Donbas, la seguridad energética y la increíble riqueza que puede traer su control.

Muy pocas personas sabían sobre la próxima invasión de Ucrania, y Kirienko era uno de esa pequeña camarilla.
Podría haber presionado para la invasión para asegurarse de que Ucrania no amenace con cortar a Rusia del mercado energético europeo aprovechando los depósitos de petróleo de la cuenca Dnieper-Donets y los depósitos de gas Donbas.
Aunque la operación militar especial que se suponía que duraría tres días hasta la rendición total del gobierno ucraniano no salió según lo planeado, Kirienko transfiere la responsabilidad a la mala información del FSB y al ejército vaciado por la corrupción, lo que le da una ventaja. sobre Patrushev Jr.






Elvira Nabiullina vestida de negro lamenta la economía rusa tras la invasión de Ucrania.

Elvira Nabiullina (cuotas: 7/1)
Las cámaras de televisión captaron otra peculiaridad en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo: el rey del aluminio, Oleg Derbaska, no estaba aplaudiendo cuando Vladimir Putin entró en la sala de conferencias.
Deribaska con sus compañeros oligarcas que incluyen a Roman Abramovich, quien descartó a Putin a principios de la SMO, forman un gran campo empresarial con su propio candidato presidencial, el Jefe del Banco Central Elvira Nabiullina.
Su razonamiento es el siguiente. Nabiullina, a diferencia de los amigos de Putin, no está bajo sanciones occidentales.
Es una profesional competente y ha hecho un gran trabajo al administrar el sistema financiero, y dado que Rusia es solo dinero para los oligarcas, debería ser coronada como zarina y darles más dinero.
Un punto de venta para el zar actual es su origen étnico: tártaro. Los oligarcas creen que SMO hará que Rusia comience a desintegrarse, y la desintegración comenzará desde Tatarstán, una región autosuficiente con fuertes sentimientos de independencia.
Si los tártaros ven que tienen su propio presidente, un compañero tártaro, aceptarían quedarse en el sindicato.
Los rusos tendrán un estrangulamiento tártaro-mongol, una forma de tiranía históricamente preferible, y la riqueza de la nación se bombeará directamente a las billeteras de los oligarcas.
Los oligarcas intercambiarán las regiones conquistadas de Ucrania con Occidente a cambio del levantamiento de las sanciones personales, y volverán al feudalismo habitual que terminó abruptamente para ellos en 2022. Tal miopía hace que las posibilidades de éxito de los oligarcas sean escasas.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jun 2022)

Pero, imbécil, los lituanos os odian, como todos los demás que se relacionan con vuestro imperio de borrachos. Son ellos los que animan al resto de europeos y americanos a odiaros más (como os merecéis), no al revés.


----------



## paconan (25 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero, imbécil, los lituanos os odian, como todos los demás que se relacionan con vuestro imperio de borrachos. Son ellos los que animan al resto de europeos y americanos a odiaros más (como os merecéis), no al revés.



Me imagino que estarás discutiendo con algún paracaidista caído de otro sitio que tendré en la nevera
No es cuestión de odio , la realidad es: de todos los países que salieron de la orbita soviética, cuantos han vuelto o han querido regresar? Ninguno


----------



## Casino (25 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Me imagino que estarás discutiendo con algún paracaidista caído de otro sitio que tendré en la nevera
> No es cuestión de odio , la realidad es: de todos los países que salieron de la orbita soviética, cuantos han vuelto o han querido regresar? Ninguno




Yo tampoco sé quién es. Pero tiene que ser de competi.


----------



## asakopako (25 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Me imagino que estarás discutiendo con algún paracaidista caído de otro sitio que tendré en la nevera
> No es cuestión de odio , la realidad es: de todos los países que salieron de la orbita soviética, cuantos han vuelto o han querido regresar? Ninguno



Esta vez han mandado a todo un héroe de la unión oligofrénica. La gran putineja coco negro aka coco portugal.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## uberales (25 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esto es de cabroncetes y encima seguro que tiraron la bomba solo lejos para meter el susto. Jajajaja


----------



## Covaleda (25 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Joder...
Ya son unos cuantos que los han pillado en la misma.


----------



## España1 (25 Jun 2022)

Le han cortado todo el tordo.
Eso está feo


----------



## nebulosa (25 Jun 2022)

Se que estan muriendo muchos ucranianos, pero la cirugia que emplean estos a la hora del ataque es digno de darles un oscar.
Me dan pena tanto unos como otros, es ver los videos de como mueren en una puta carretera de tierra o en una esquina y se congela el corazon.
Pero bueno es su decision y ahy que respetarla.
Por cierto cuantos trenes mandan al dia los rusos llenos de tanques y demas....con un convoy no hacen al dia...


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jun 2022)

El MBT ruso colocado en la línea de árboles fue detectado mientras disparaba y luego fue alcanzado por una unidad antitanque ucraniana.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Jun 2022)

Si Rusia sigue desgastandose de esta manera, (y alejandose de las lineas de suministro, ya veras que risa con los partisanos en territorio ocupado) se va a quedar en una posición muy comprometida, una cosa es defender el Donbass y otra todo el territorio hasta Kherson. Estan muy expuestos.

Una vez sufran un poco mas de desgaste, con la llegada de la artilleria usana + F16 para asegurar supremacia aerea local, lo van a pasar mal


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jun 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el Caesar en Zaporizhzhia



Una bestia parda!


----------



## Subprime (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Se que estan muriendo muchos ucranianos, pero la cirugia que emplean estos a la hora del ataque es digno de darles un oscar.
> Me dan pena tanto unos como otros, es ver los videos de como mueren en una puta carretera de tierra o en una esquina y se congela el corazon.
> Pero bueno es su decision y ahy que respetarla.
> Por cierto cuantos trenes mandan al dia los rusos llenos de tanques y demas....con un convoy no hacen al dia...



otra cosa es que tengan municion yy tripulantes para esos tanques quevan en tren,, yy luego moverlos en ucrania donde volaron las vias


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jun 2022)

No sé qué clase de guerra intentan hacer los rusos pues ellos pueden disparar a Ucrania desde Bielorrusia, pueden desplazar sus tropas, utilizar sus infraestructuras e incluso invadir Ucrania desde allí, ellos se mueven libremente por el interior de la misma rusia para llevar sus tropas, pero no permiten, y se cabrean muchísimo, que Ucrania dispare a objetivos rusos dentro de rusia ni por supuestísimo que se dispare desde un país de la OTAN a objetivos militares rusos.
Pues aviso a los navegantes que Polonia está que echa chispas con los rusos, les tienen unas ganas que no veas... bueno, y Lituania, y Finlandia... coño! y hasta los japoneses! 
Y no nos olvidemos de los carroñeros habituales como China, Turquía, Kazajistán, Georgia, Moldavia... Oye, una buena lista para montar una buena fiesta de cumpleaños al Putón ese.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2022)

ala otros 2 t 80 destrozados..


----------



## MAUSER (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra cosa es que tengan municion yy tripulantes para esos tanques quevan en tren,, yy luego moverlos en ucrania donde volaron las vias



Y que funcionen, porque esos cacharros tan viejos se deben averiar pronto. No basta con que los hayan pintado.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)

Según se informa * una de las primeras víctimas de MRL M142 HIMARS ucranianos suministrados por EE. UU., una base rusa en Donbas después de ser alcanzada por los cohetes guiados de HIMARS.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)

HUELE A AZUFRE



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

uN Hospital con blindados ,y camiones cisterna....


----------



## LouCypher (26 Jun 2022)

Lo verdaderamente triste es que tenemos material militar hecho un desastre absoluto y nos damos cuenta ahora


----------



## LouCypher (26 Jun 2022)

A ver... para Rusia o Putin ya somos todos nukeables y merecedores de su venganza putineska. Si ahora la emprendemos (y con razón, tras los últimos acontecimientos) con Bieloputinrusia, dónde cambia el asunto?? Parece que el loco de Corea del Norte y Putin llevan un pique a ver cuál es el más subnormal, pero últimamente Putin acumula más pegatinas...


----------



## LouCypher (26 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> #Russia Ministerio de Defensa: Las #Ukrainian Fuerzas Armadas están trasladando artillería extranjera de largo alcance a un antiguo cementerio donde están enterradas las víctimas de la peste del siglo XIX para exponer a los residentes locales a la contaminación biológica.



Son los grandes gilipollas que bombardeaban centrales nucleares, e incluso atrincheran a sus propias tropas en las zonas más contaminadas del planeta, pero eyyy.... Toda la izquierda radical de centrosudamérica a defender a Putin y sus muchachos a defenderlos como si sufrieran alguna carencia cognitiva


----------



## LouCypher (26 Jun 2022)

Vaya, los rusos (Putin):no les tocan un pelo a los lituanos, estonios, y ya no te digo a los polacos... Fuertes con el débil, pero para lo demás... Caquita.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (26 Jun 2022)

LouCypher dijo:


> Vaya, los rusos (Putin):no les tocan un pelo a los lituanos, estonios, y ya no te digo a los polacos... Fuertes con el débil, pero para lo demás... Caquita.



40 mensajes en 9 años y vienes a hablar de Rusia "no sé Rick"


----------



## favelados (26 Jun 2022)

Los heridos se los llevan a Bielorrusia, no van a poner un hospital militar en una ciudad como Izum que está en la cuerda floja y mañana puede caer en manos Ucranianas..

Que vehículos blindados ves tú ahi?

Yo veo SUVs civiles requisados a los ucranianos, tb algún Tiger pero parece que los generalitos prefieren vehículos civiles discretos y comodos


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jun 2022)

A James Vasquez que es un voluntario usano que estuvo en Ucrania combatiendo le han puesto precio a su cabeza de 50.000 $ y hasta indican su dirección en las redes .................


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jun 2022)

Por cierto , hay un hilo para soltar la propaganda rusa , incluso tiene chincheta para bochorno del foro, donde se ponen todas las mentiras rusas y no hace falta añadir fuentes fiables , ese hilo no es este.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra cosa es que tengan municion yy tripulantes para esos tanques quevan en tren,, yy luego moverlos en ucrania donde volaron las vias



Ruschia está en la fase "hacer bulto", lo mismo montan en esos cacharros a cuatro jubiletas a punta de pistola y así dicen que están "combat ready"

A riesgo de echarle gasolina al trol, rescato esta perla (en cursiva mi edición).

La noche que comenzó la invasión los orcos tiraron todo lo que tenían a aeropuertos, aeródromos, bases militares, etc. Problema? Los misiles orcos no son como los cacharros de los yankis, carecen de precisión. Segundo, los ucros estaban prevenidos, movieron mucho material de sitio, tenían la situación controlada dentro de lo que cabe.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)

Parece que les ha debido de hacer pupita el centro de mando jodido con los himar porque los rusos han lanzado unos misiles contra Kiev y a civiles, pataleta de niño pequeño


----------



## paconan (26 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que les ha debido de hacer pupita el centro de mando jodido con los himar porque los rusos han lanzado unos misiles contra Kiev y a civiles, pataleta de niño pequeño



Me imagino que será del ataque a kiev

Y aquí está el pasaporte ruso de una mujer que ahora está bajo los escombros de una casa destruida por un misil ruso. Rusia mató a su marido, hirió a su hija y a ella misma.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)

Desnacificando a niños inocentes ...


----------



## pepetemete (26 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ruschia está en la fase "hacer bulto", lo mismo montan en esos cacharros a cuatro jubiletas a punta de pistola y así dicen que están "combat ready"
> 
> 
> A riesgo de echarle gasolina al trol, rescato esta perla (en cursiva mi edición).
> ...



No te has enterado de nada a estas alturas del conflicto...
Lo de la precisión de los rusos, en fin... sigue llenando tus post con el discurso oficial de la OTAN, que es lo que estás haciendo, y aún perdiendo lo que se lleva perdido en Ucrania, seguiréis negando la evidencia.

Lo expliqué más arriba, el Donbass es el límite hasta donde los rusos van a ser cuidadosos a costa de perder vidas y recursos,, a pesar de la destrucción total de curiosamente las partes que nos muestran los mass mierda, que da una impresión de que los rusos han destruido todo por donde han pasado, el Donbass será liberado e integrado a Rusia, y me juego las pelotas a que eso ya está negociado.

A partir de ahí, si quieren negociar, bien, si no pepinazos de esos que no tienen precisión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada a estas alturas del conflicto...
> Lo de la precisión de los rusos, en fin... sigue llenando tus post con el discurso oficial de la OTAN, que es lo que estás haciendo, y aún perdiendo lo que se lleva perdido en Ucrania, seguiréis negando la evidencia.
> 
> Lo expliqué más arriba, el Donbass es el límite hasta donde los rusos van a ser cuidadosos a costa de perder vidas y recursos,, a pesar de la destrucción total de curiosamente las partes que nos muestran los mass mierda, que da una impresión de que los rusos han destruido todo por donde han pasado, el Donbass será liberado e integrado a Rusia, y me juego las pelotas a que eso ya está negociado.
> ...



y unas narices ..no van a parar ahi puttin lo ha diccho claramente quiere toda ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

misiles lanzados desde BIELORUSIA...lo cual convierte a lukashenko en cobeligerante..desde el comienzo de todo...pero no puedes responder lo cual es una putada


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)

Aqui vemos los objetivos militares rusos, sus misiles inteligentes son de lo mejor


----------



## paconan (26 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos on fire, desatados en su locura

Rusia está bastante enfadada con Alemania estos días. Envalentonado por sus recientes reuniones con Putin, el principal propagandista pro-Kremlin, Vladimir Solovyov, amenazó a Berlín e insultó a Olaf Scholz por ayudar a Ucrania y criticar al Kremlin (clips de 2 transmisiones recientes).


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Jun 2022)

Las viejas, baratas y fiables minas se cobran su peaje: T-72B3 RUs inmobilizado, abandonado y capturado porque el 'segundo ejército del mundo' no tiene capacidad para recuperar sus carros dañados.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Jun 2022)

Déjalos con sus taras....

Anda que no han bombardeado selectivamente objetivos en Kiev los rusos, y lo siguen haciendo sin que ninguna defensa antiaérea detenga los pepinos. 
Entonces, que pasa? que los aliados de Kiev no les han suministrado defensa aérea? o es que no huelen los pepinos rusos?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Déjalos con sus taras....
> 
> Anda que no han bombardeado selectivamente objetivos en Kiev los rusos, y lo siguen haciendo sin que ninguna defensa antiaérea detenga los pepinos.
> Entonces, que pasa? que los aliados de Kiev no les han suministrado defensa aérea? o es que no huelen los pepinos rusos?



los s 300 siguen derribando aviones y misiles rusos... los buks ..el hecho de que tengan que lanzarlos desde bielorusia dice mucho de l terror que tiene rusia a intentar entrar en el espacio aereo


----------



## McNulty (26 Jun 2022)

Amegos otaneros la 'resistencia' ukra parece que no resiste ni un mes .

Severodonestk ✓
Lysichansk (la próxima?)
Kramatorsk-slavyansk



Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que se ha prohibido. Como no tienes ni puta idea de todo lo demás.



Te veo muy alterado Retardanelli, te has puesto hace poco la cuarta?

Dinos, para cuando la reconquista ukra de Crimea y Mariupol?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Amegos otaneros la 'resistencia' ukra parece que no resiste ni un mes .
> 
> Severodonestk ✓
> Lysichansk (la próxima?)
> ...



y tu sabes cuantas bajas han tenido los rusos para avanzar un puto kilometro?... ahora que tiene un monton de ruinas que hay que dejar guarniciones


----------



## McNulty (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y tu sabes cuantas bajas han tenido los rusos para avanzar un puto kilometro?... ahora que tiene un monton de ruinas que hay que dejar guarniciones



No lo sé, pero siguen avanzando y conquistando ciudades.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> los s 300 siguen derribando aviones y misiles rusos... los buks ..el hecho de que tengan que lanzarlos desde bielorusia dice mucho de l terror que tiene rusia a intentar entrar en el espacio aereo



Si, 200 o 300 aviones y misiles derribados por día, el fantasma de Kiev reloaded  
Ucrania ya no tiene defensa aérea ni aviones ni pollas en vinagre, viven de la caridad rusa, de que no les bombardeen demasiado


----------



## Spieluhr (26 Jun 2022)

Hola a todos, después del éxito de mi último cutre paco-montaje, me he animado a hacer otro:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y tu sabes cuantas bajas han tenido los rusos para avanzar un puto kilometro?... ahora que tiene un monton de ruinas que hay que dejar guarniciones



Mas que las bajas de muertos lo que afecta mas a los orcorrusos es el insano derroche de tanques y blindados eso si les esta afectado mucho. las bajas para los orcorrusos son casi irrelevantes la vida de los dimitrysdemierda no vale ni un centavo 

Y de paso si tomaron Sverodoneks pero perdieron terreno en Kherson y el Norte de Mariupol así que técnicamente no avanzaron un carajo-


----------



## duncan (26 Jun 2022)

Putinejos mejor no mirar que os puede dar un jamacuco:


----------



## favelados (26 Jun 2022)

Los hospitales de campaña están detrás d las líneas del frente y sirven para dar un zurcido rápido y hacer triaje, luego se derivan a otros hospitales de verdad pero es igual por que solo estás mareando la perdiz y proyectando sobre los ucranianos todo lo que hacen tus amigos rusos que son los que se dedican a bombardear hospitales por sistema.

No es un hospital, el edificio está identificado y geolocalizado.
Era una escuela hasta que lo ocuparon los rusos.

Tb han identificado algunos de los vehiculos destruidos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)

las embajadas de estos criminales siguen abiertas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No lo sé, pero siguen avanzando y conquistando ciudades.



MASBIEN dejarse miles de hombres y tanques para tomar las ruinas,,,en una posicion indefendible


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Si, 200 o 300 aviones y misiles derribados por día, el fantasma de Kiev reloaded
> Ucrania ya no tiene defensa aérea ni aviones ni pollas en vinagre, viven de la caridad rusa, de que no les bombardeen demasiado



bueno confirmados los rusos han perdido 40 aviones y 30 helicopteros.. y lo peor es perder los PILOTOS... los su 25 ucranianos siguen volando,como los migs y hasta los su27..
rusia es incapaz de obtener superioridad aerea


----------



## McNulty (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> MASBIEN dejarse miles de hombres y tanques para tomar las ruinas,,,en una posicion indefendible



Si siguen avanzando, es porque les renta. Si no hubieran parado la ofensiva ante ``las trágicas pérdidas de tanques y tropa`` que muchos aseguráis que tienen los rusos, no crees?

Pero vamos que da igual, las bajas ukras deben ser el doble o el triple de las rusas. Lo único objetivo en cualquier conflicto bélico es quien se queda con o sin el territorio en disputa, lo demás es música celestial.


----------



## paconan (26 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky y los nazis
Es raro desnazificar con métodos nazis además de utilizar grupos militares llenos de simbología dudosa con tintes nazis


Los rusos llaman a los ucranianos "nazis" y los ucranianos llaman a los rusos "nazis". ¿Quién tiene más razón?

Temprano en la mañana, Putin mató a la familia de una niña pequeña en un bloque de apartamentos en un suburbio de Kyiv para enviar un mensaje a los líderes de los países del G7 reunidos hoy en Alemania.
El compañero de armas cercano de Putin, el general adjunto de la Duma estatal, Andrei Guruev, dijo: “Nuestro primer ataque nuclear no será contra Varsovia, París o Berlín. El primer ataque nuclear será contra Londres. Está absolutamente claro que la amenaza a la paz mundial proviene de los anglosajones”.
Guruev dijo lo que está en la mente de Putin: quiere destruir el mundo a medio galope anglosajón y dar paso a una nueva anarquía mundial, en la que cualquier país es libre de invadir a su vecino sin consecuencias ni escrúpulos morales.
La Rusia moderna, como heredera del Imperio mongol, sueña con enviar ejércitos invasores en todas direcciones para matar y obligar a los sobrevivientes a rendir homenaje al Gran Khan, y esta visión la quiere ofrecer al mundo en el siglo XXI.
La guerra se quita todas las máscaras revelando el verdadero carácter de cada persona.
Aquellos a quienes todos llamaban nazis resultaron ser héroes. Y los héroes resultaron ser nazis.





He aquí el grupo Rusich, uno de los muchos grupos neonazis rusos que participan en la 'desnazificación' de Ucrania. Vea cuántos símbolos de odio puede detectar en esta foto compartida por el jefe del Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos, Ruslan Leviev.

La cinta de San Jorge, símbolo de la agresión rusa en Ucrania, fue prohibida en Moldavia, Lituania y otros países.







Tres esvásticas Z en los vehículos todoterreno y otra en el camión Kamaz
Una flecha que apunta hacia arriba y el 88 pintado en el camión es un código numérico supremacista blanco para "Heil Hitler".







SS en nombre del grupo representa a la organización más responsable del asesinato genocida de aproximadamente 6 millones de judíos y millones de otras víctimas durante el Holocausto.
Dos SS entrelazadas forman la esvástica nazi







Esvástica de ocho puntos, también conocida como kolovrat







Una actualización de la semiesvástica Z a favor de la guerra ahora presenta dos Z entrelazadas para formar una verdadera esvástica nazi. Las máscaras están de hecho.




Continua


----------



## paconan (26 Jun 2022)

El martillo de Thor es un símbolo de guerra neopagano popular entre los neonazis y los radicales.







Veles Stamp es un símbolo de guerra pagano eslavo.
Si Ucrania cae, espere que el salvajismo y el odio se extiendan a todos los rincones del mundo que emanan de Moscovia.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com
 



.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2022)

Es que es tal la cantidad de propaganda que hemos vivido en estos meses, que parece mentira que se sigan repitiendo todas estas sandeces.

Recuerdo una de las mentiras propagadas por los medios, una noticia sobre Mariupol en TVE1 del 11 de abril, hablando de que seguían los combates en la ciudad, mientras que los ciudadanos recibían ayuda humanitaria ucraniana, y a la vez se veía a civiles con cajas de ayuda humanitaria con la Z grabada, eran solo unos instantes, pero la mentira era flagrante y lamentable.

Es complicado extraer los hechos objetivos ante la propaganda existente por todas las partes, pero hay varias cosas que reflejan quien miente más y mejor:

- La censura a todos los medios de televisión e internet rusos que se emiten en occidente. Quien dice la verdad no necesita ocultar otras versiones que los ciudadanos puedan usar para contrastar.
- Las mentiras sistemáticas sobre los avances rusos, sobre la calidad de sus tácticas, de sus equipos y armas, como el ejemplo que he puesto arriba.
- El avance y toma de ciudades ucranianas, Mariupol, Severodonetsk.

Estos hechos no se pueden esconder, y denotan la realidad más allá de los deseos y anhelos del personal, o las mentiras de los trolls pro OTAN, que rezuman odio por todos sus poros.

Menos subjetividades y más hechos, señores.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (26 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que es tal la cantidad de propaganda que hemos vivido en estos meses, que parece mentira que se sigan repitiendo todas estas sandeces.
> 
> Recuerdo una de las mentiras propagadas por los medios, una noticia sobre Mariupol en TVE1 del 11 de abril, hablando de que seguían los combates en la ciudad, mientras que los ciudadanos recibían ayuda humanitaria ucraniana, y a la vez se veía a civiles con cajas de ayuda humanitaria con la Z grabada, eran solo unos instantes, pero la mentira era flagrante y lamentable.
> 
> ...



En las guerras es lo que pasa, la _objetividad_ que teníamos antes (perdón, que me atraganto de la risa) desaparece en cuanto se forman bandos y simpatías, siempre ha sido así.
Nadie se imagina los noticieros de la Alemania de Hitler proyectados en los cines americanos en 1940 por ejemplo, y eran neutrales de aquella.
Hoy se tiene -quien quiere- acceso a la información por mil cauces y casi en tiempo real, pero los principios de siempre, aplicados durante siglos, siguen en vigor. Ni debe sorprender ni causar ningún drama. Es lo que hay y ya.


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En las guerras es lo que pasa, la _objetividad_ que teníamos antes (perdón, que me atraganto de la risa) desaparece en cuanto se forman bandos y simpatías, siempre ha sido así.
> Nadie se imagina los noticieros de la Alemania de Hitler proyectados en los cines americanos en 1940 por ejemplo, y eran neutrales de aquella.
> Hoy se tiene -quien quiere- acceso a la información por mil cauces y casi en tiempo real, pero los principios de siempre, aplicados durante siglos, siguen en vigor. Ni debe sorprender ni causar ningún drama. Es lo que hay y ya.



Estás justificando la mentira y la propaganda. Lo siento pero yo no comulgo con semejante barbarie. Las mentiras para los borregos, las personas libres e independientes buscamos la verdad por encima de todas las cosas. 

La verdad debe prevalecer por encima de todo, esto es lo que me enseñaron desde pequeño y me temo que a los que crecimos con la tradición occidental (aquella que se afanaba en dictar la razón y el argumento como principio, y que negaba validez a las verdades reveladas, sean estas por dios, el rey o el gobernante de turno y sus brazos de propaganda), no nos vais a convencer.

Quien acepta la mentira se hace esclavo de los que la crean y difunden.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Jun 2022)

__





Sobre como el ejército ruso pasó de tener como objetivo la anexión de Ucrania o un cambio de régimen en Kiev a... una guerra de carácter local y rural


Thread by @ian_matveev on Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App El ejército ruso tomó Severodonetsk. ¿Por qué las unidades rusas están avanzando de nuevo? ¿Perdió Ucrania? Trataré de analizar las nuevas tácticas del ejército de Putin, que lo ayudan a lograr victorias locales. Mis reflexiones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (26 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No lo sé, pero siguen avanzando y conquistando ciudades.



Eso a estas alturas de la película no dice mucho






*Marzo:*









También avanzaban mucho en los mapitas de canales pro rusos en Kiev, Chernihiv, Kharkiv... Y luego cuando dejaron de avanzar, o incluso huyeron... Nos contasteis otra historia para evitar tener que responder a los hechos.

Entonces si antes no fue así... ¿Para qué ibamos a tragarnoslo ahora también?

Por otra parte, son ganancias minimas en comparacion con las de marzo, el ejército ruso se está moviendo en torno a una baldosa...


----------



## Covaleda (26 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Estás justificando la mentira y la propaganda. Lo siento pero yo no comulgo con semejante barbarie. Las mentiras para los borregos, las personas libres e independientes buscamos la verdad por encima de todas las cosas.
> 
> La verdad debe prevalecer por encima de todo, esto es lo que me enseñaron desde pequeño y me temo que a los que crecimos con la tradición occidental (aquella que se afanaba en dictar la razón y el argumento como principio, y que negaba validez a las verdades reveladas, sean estas por dios, el rey o el gobernante de turno y sus brazos de propaganda), no nos vais a convencer.
> 
> Quien acepta la mentira se hace esclavo de los que la crean y difunden.



¿Que yo la justifico? ¿Pero qué dices?
Solo explico y expongo el fenómeno. El que sea lo que hay no significa que lo comparta. Joder...
Aquí por ejemplo en este mismo foro se han dicho auténticas barbaridades que ni un parvulario se tragaría para justificar una Guerra de Agresión, pero ya se sabe que son o empleados o adoctrinados por uno de los bandos. No tiene mayor importancia, porque no engañan a nadie normal, pero sí se constata que determinados principios de la propaganda de guerra siguen plenamente vigentes a pesar de los siglos.


----------



## favelados (26 Jun 2022)

Los rusos sacan por fin los submarinos buenos, o por lo menos los más grandes que tienen.


----------



## MAUSER (26 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los submarinos buenos, o por lo menos los más grandes que tienen.



Espero que terminen como el Kursk, la chatarra y el mantenimiento deficiente es lo que tiene.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Jun 2022)

Es carrancas chupatrancas un bot?


----------



## paconan (26 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es carrancas chupatrancas un bot?










Hoy estoy asistiendo a la cumbre G1


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Jun 2022)

Menuda conquista más absurda, ganar a cambio de perder otras posiciones, un montón de material y muchos especialistas, aunque estos dos últimos no importan.


----------



## ELVR (26 Jun 2022)

De rebote me he encontrado este tuit:

 

No confirmado:

Informes de ataque a una plataforma de gas de Tavrida controlada por Rusia en el Mar Negro de nuevo hoy.

Nota, vientos del norte actualmente. Tavrida está cerca de una junta en las imágenes que causa cierta distorsión.


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los submarinos buenos, o por lo menos los más grandes que tienen.



esto es mal asunto


----------



## McNulty (26 Jun 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Eso a estas alturas de la película no dice mucho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos habrán conquistado todo el donbass, Odessa o Kharkov, y seguirán siendo unos avances irrelevantes. Estáis cegados por el moralismo " ej que Rusia es muh malo maloso por invadir un país inosente" y no dais más de sí. 

La vía de la ridiculización de tu oponente es una estrategia propagandística muy útil, sobre todo para mantener cierta moral, pero cuando pasa el tiempo, y ves que los ukros no reconquistan nada y se limitan a esperar atrincherados, pues como que ya no cuela. La realidad se impone.

La vía de los hechos consumados es el mejor termómetro de la situación. Y hoy es un hecho indiscutible que Rusia tiene más territorio que ayer.

Eres consciente que en esa zona del donbass está el grueso del ejército ucraniano no? Y los rusos se los están fumando en cada esquina de cada pueblo, amén de que les están fundiendo con artillería todos los días.

Aquí parece que todos sois coroneles con años de experiencia en combate. Una guerra es algo muy difícil de llevar a cabo, incluso teniendo toda la superioridad armamentística. Demasiado bien les está saliendo a los rusos, con tan poca tropa que han metido.


----------



## Subprime (26 Jun 2022)

Los Generales buenos, ahora si.


----------



## ELVR (26 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los Generales buenos, ahora si.



¿Se dedica a los combates de sumo en su tiempo libre?


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Se dedica a los combates de sumo en su tiempo libre?



A mí me da que es una nueva bomba nucelar


----------



## ELVR (26 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A mí me da que es una nueva bomba nucelar



Hombre... perfil de Homer sí que tiene


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hombre... perfil de Homer sí que tiene



Le pones como cuando estaba más gordo para currar en casa, y daría el pego.


----------



## ELVR (26 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Le pones como cuando estaba más gordo para currar en casa, y daría el pego.


----------



## ignatiux (26 Jun 2022)

El frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando, todo lo demás es propaganda.
Usa pone el dinero , Europa la ruina económica y Ucrania los muertos.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando, todo lo demás es propaganda.
> Usa pone el dinero , Europa la ruina económica y Ucrania los muertos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



rusia pone el invierno demografico...


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno confirmados los rusos han perdido 40 aviones y 30 helicopteros.. y lo peor es perder los PILOTOS... los su 25 ucranianos siguen volando,como los migs y hasta los su27..
> rusia es incapaz de obtener superioridad aerea




Y cual es la fuente que lo confirma.

Saludos.


----------



## keylargof (26 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los Generales buenos, ahora si.



Es un general hiperbárico


----------



## JAGGER (26 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí parece que todos sois coroneles



Jajajaja, no para eso tenemos a las mascotas.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Jun 2022)

Up Up


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando, todo lo demás es propaganda.
> Usa pone el dinero , Europa la ruina económica y Ucrania los muertos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Pues yo veo en Europa a todo el mundo de fiesta y vacaciones. Donde si se han dejado de comprar coches es en Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

Y rusia los asesinos



ignatiux dijo:


> El frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando, todo lo demás es propaganda.
> Usa pone el dinero , Europa la ruina económica y Ucrania los muertos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y cual es la fuente que lo confirma.
> 
> Saludos.



Onyx..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

Mas segarros piroclasticos


----------



## favelados (27 Jun 2022)

Misiles rusos de precisión alcanzan un supuesto edificio de apartamentos que en realidad ocultaba un almacén de armas de la OTAN


----------



## JAGGER (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Misiles rusos de precisión alcanzan un supuesto edificio de apartamentos que en realidad ocultaba un almacén de armas de la OTAN



Jajajaja.
Supuesto edificio?
Si hubiera albergado armas de la NATO el "supuesto edificio" no estaría de pie.
Me cago en la precisión de Rutzia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (27 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y cual es la fuente que lo confirma.
> 
> Saludos.




Osease la misma credibilidad que si pongo yo ahora mismo que los ucranianos han perdido 11.000 naves espaciales. Se lo creerá el que tenga ganas de creérselo.

Yo me creo a los medios proucras que ya van reconociendo que Rusia está teniendo avances claves en el Este de Ucrania, como estará la cosa para tener que reconocer eso.

Saludos.


----------



## alas97 (27 Jun 2022)

Soldados ucranianos viajan en un Tigr IMV ruso capturado, actualizado con un M2 Browning HMG montado en torreta



Lukashenko prometió que Minsk se convertiría en la capital de los Estados Unidos de América en dos años. jjejejeee de locos  



Soldados rusos tratando de refugiarse de un fuego de mortero ucraniano muy preciso.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Misiles rusos de precisión alcanzan un supuesto edificio de apartamentos que en realidad ocultaba un almacén de armas de la OTAN



Ya lo he dicho antes, pero lo repito. La tecnología de misiles rusa de 2022 está demostrando la misma precisión que la alemana de 1944.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

*La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"*
El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...





www.elmundo.es

Me pregunto si Largo Caballero y Negrín estuviesen en el gobierno de España actualmente ...

¿ apoyarían a Rusia o a Ucrania ?


El Gobierno de Largo Caballero ordenó el traslado del 72 por ciento de las reservas de oro del Banco de España a Cartagena, para su posterior envío a la Unión Soviética. El Frente Popular eligió Cartagena como puerto de salida por sus grandes cualidades defensivas como principal base naval de la II República, por su situación estratégica en el Mediterráneo y por su condición de zona de retaguardia, alejada del frente de guerra.
Las fuerzas de seguridad trasladaron en cajas de madera las reservas de oro a la Estación del Mediodía de Madrid (actual Atocha). Desde allí, el oro del Banco de España viajó en tren hasta Cartagena, escoltado por las Brigadas Motorizadas del Partido Socialista (PSOE). Una vez en Cartagena, el oro del Banco de España quedó almacenado en el polvorín de La Algameca.
El presidente de la URSS, Josif Stalin, encargó al jefe de los servicios de inteligencia soviéticos en España, Alexander Orlov, la organización del traslado de las reservas de oro a su país. El ministro de Hacienda, Juan Negrín, y Alexander Orlov pactaron el traslado de las reservas a la URSS. Los tanquistas soviéticos de la base de Archena cargaron el oro español en los buques soviéticos atracados en el puerto de Cartagena durante las noches del 22, 23 y 24 de octubre de 1936.
El 25 de octubre de 1936, los buques soviéticos Kine, Kursk, Neva y Volgoles zarparon del puerto de Cartagena en dirección a la Unión Soviética. El oro del Banco de España llegó al puerto ucraniano de Odessa el 2 de noviembre. La Policía Secreta de la URSS se encargó de cargar las reservas de oro en camiones militares. Estos camiones transportaron con una escolta fuertemente armada el oro español hasta Moscú. El oro español llegó a Moscú el 6 de noviembre de 1936. Los servicios secretos de la Unión Soviética trasladaron el oro al Comisariado del Pueblo para las Finanzas en la capital de la URSS en calidad de depósito. Una comisión hispano-soviética se encargaría de su gestión durante la Guerra Civil. El embajador de España, Marcelino Pascua, formaba parte de esta comisión.
La Unión Soviética se apoderó de las 510 toneladas de oro del Banco de España en cobro por la ayuda militar prestada al bando republicano en la Guerra Civil (1936-39). Esta ayuda consistió en el envío de soldados, asesores, técnicos, aviones y tanques. De esta forma, la URSS incumplía (al igual que Italia y Alemania) el acuerdo de no intervención en España para evitar la internacionalización del conflicto español. Buena parte de la ayuda soviética llegó al bando republicano a través del puerto de Cartagena.


la Unión Soviética envió a la República Española 648 aviones, 374 tanques, 60 carros blindados, 1.186 piezas de artillería, 20.486 ametralladoras, cerca de 500.000 fusiles y gran cantidad de municiones y pertrechos.







*Juan Negrín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org







*Francisco Largo Caballero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

*Anexo:Consejeros soviéticos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org



*¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú*
El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.
www.elespanol.com

*Es el saqueo a Europa para salvar la economía americana como hicieron en la segunda guerra mundial*
¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ... y que pretenden...
www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que Rusia puede hacer default

Rusia ha dejado de pagar su deuda externa. Otro éxito más de Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

El soldado ruso Ivan Buchnev regresa de Ucrania en un práctico maletín.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Algunos parece que se hacen pajas mentales o han debido de jugar mucho al Command & conquer


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El soldado ruso Ivan Buchnev regresa de Ucrania en un práctico maletín.



Ivan Buchnev era más pequeño que Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Tácticas de disparar y correr del técnico ucraniano Grad MRL.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues parece que Rusia puede hacer default
> 
> Rusia ha dejado de pagar su deuda externa. Otro éxito más de Putin.




La fecha límite de pago de la deuda rusa de $ 100 millones ha pasado, con el país en riesgo significativo de incumplimiento por primera vez en más de dos décadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

* Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos por primera vez en 100 años*

La *guerra en Ucrania* está costando un alto precio a *Rusia*, más allá de las bajas militares. *Rusia*ha entrado en suspensión de pagos por primera vez en 100 años al pasar el periodo de gracia para el abono de cerca de 100 millones de dólares en concepto de intereses de su deuda soberana, informa la agencia Bloomberg. Los 30 días de gracia para que los acreedores de *Rusia* recibieran el pago expiraron este domingo.

Según Bloomberg, esta situación se considera un evento de suspensión de pagos y es la "culminación de las *sanciones* occidentales cada vez más severas a *Rusia* por la *guerra en Ucrania* que han bloqueado las vías de pago a los acreedores extranjeros".


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

*El G7 impone sanciones contra el sector de Defensa ruso y los responsables de abusos*
El G7 impondrá nuevas sanciones contra *Rusia* que tendrán como objetivo su cadena de suministros de defensa y a los responsables de abusos de los derechos humanos, ha informado un funcionario de alto rango de la Casa Blanca.

La fuente explicó en una conversación telefónica con periodistas que el grupo de los siete países más industrializados del mundo, cuyos líderes están reunidos en Elmau (Alemania), quiere "restringir aún más el acceso de* Rusia* a insumos industriales clave, servicios y tecnologías" en el exterior, especialmente aquellos que apoyan el sector armamentístico ruso.

Además, impondrán sanciones contra los responsables de abusos de los derechos humanos, como crímenes de *guerra*, y contra quienes estén implicados en "las tácticas de *Rusia* para robar el trigo ucraniano o que se han beneficiado ilegalmente de la contienda", agregó el funcionario.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

*EEUU aumenta los aranceles a productos de Rusia y veta las importaciones de oro*
Estados Unidos aumentará este lunes los aranceles a más de *570 categorías de productos rusos* valorados en 2.300 millones de dólares y vetará las importaciones de oro de *Rusia*, ha informado un funcionario de alto rango de la Casa Blanca.

En una conversación telefónica con periodistas la fuente explicó que el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, y el resto del líderes del G7, reunidos en Elmau (Alemania), "buscarán la autoridad para emplear los ingresos obtenidos con los nuevos aranceles sobre bienes rusos para ayudar a* Ucrania *y garantizar que *Rusia* paga el coste de la guerra".

En paralelo, el G7 se comprometerá a ayudar a *Kiev* a cubrir "su déficit presupuestario a corto plazo", lo que incluye 7.500 millones de dólares aportados por EE.UU., indicó la fuente.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

*Los servicios de inteligencia británicos afirman que Rusia depende "cada vez más" de reservistas voluntarios*
En las próximas semanas "es muy probable que la campaña rusa" en *Ucrania* "dependa cada vez más de las fuerzas de reserva". Así lo afirma el Ministerio de Defensa británico en la *última actualización de inteligencia* . Esto incluye la Reserva del Ejército de Combate Ruso, compuesta por voluntarios a tiempo parcial que se despliegan como unidades completas, por lo general, para tareas de seguridad en la retaguardia.

Otro grupo de reservistas (Recurso de Movilización Humana) está formado por veteranos que han servido en el ejército durante los últimos cinco años. "Es probable que las autoridades rusas utilicen voluntarios de esta categoría para llenar terceros batallones dentro de las brigadas regulares", explica el Ministerio de Defensa.

"Si bien el principal objetivo operativo sigue siendo *el bolsillo de Severdonetsk-Lysychansk* , Rusia ahora está tratando de recuperar el impulso también en el eje norte de Izyum", continúa el boletín. En ese sector -no obstante se subraya- las fuerzas armadas ucranianas continúan manteniendo el control del territorio "haciendo un buen uso de los bosques para ayudar a su defensa".


----------



## Ricardiano (27 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí parece que todos sois coroneles con años de experiencia en combate. Una guerra es algo muy difícil de llevar a cabo, incluso teniendo toda la superioridad armamentística. Demasiado bien les está saliendo a los rusos, con tan poca tropa que han metido.



Vamos a ver que dice el Generalato.

¿Cómo van los fontaneros y carniceros? Ni tan mal.




¿Hay mambo o no hay mambo? Ya se esta divirtiendo?




¿Cómo va la entrada por la puerta grande?




Supongo que no entraron en Kiev porque no quisieron. Queda claro que poder cuando les dé la gana. Opinión de general.






Jugada Maestra!




Qué tal va el paseo? Se ha quedao buen día?





Fácil, fácil esta siendo todo esto. Very facil y eso.





Ya lo podemos llamar guerra? O seguimos con el paseo? Brillante, Brillante. Como el arroz. Y de bonus track los chechenos como fuerzas especiales.





Y eso solo mirando los dos primeros días de guerra paseo.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El frente Ucraniano se está desmoronando, todo lo demás es propaganda.
> Usa pone el dinero , Europa la ruina económica y Ucrania los muertos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



No está mal.
Te ha faltado decir lo del Nom, lo de 2014 y un poco de Otan. Pero apuntas maneras.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Se informa que nuestro ejército destruyó no 1, sino 2 depósitos de municiones a la vez. Uno de ellos está en Zimogorye, cerca de Alchevsk, y el otro está en Khoroshiy. Las malas lenguas dicen que había proyectiles enemigos para MLRS.


----------



## Subprime (27 Jun 2022)

NOTICIA DEL MUNDO.ES

*Bielorrusia envía 20 vagones cargados de municiones a Rusia*
*Bielorrusia* ha enviado hasta 20 vagones de ferrocarril cargados con municiones a* Rusia* para la *guerra contra Ucrania*, anunció el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, según _Ukrinform._

"Según la información disponible, el liderazgo de la República de Bielorrusia continúa brindando apoyo militar a la Federación Rusa - escribe el Estado Mayor -. En particular, se envió otro envío de municiones, *hasta 20 vagones de ferrocarril* , a la región de *Belgorod*, en la frontera este de *Ucrania*".

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos por primera vez en 100 años


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Esto lo están haciendo SOLO 4 lanzaderas de HIMARS, solo 4. Tiran por la noche. Los ruskis tienen que estar como locos buscándolas.

No me quiero imaginar lo que se puede hacer con 100 en servicio y misiles ATACMS.....


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Vamos a ver que dice el Generalato.
> 
> ¿Cómo van los fontaneros y carniceros? Ni tan mal.
> 
> ...



Si esto fuera en foro en condiciones se expulsaba a todas estas cuentas de mierda que no llegan ni a la altura de trol, porque solo dicen disparates para provocar respuestas pero sin una sesera detrás que al menos incite a argumentar. Es negar la realidad, metir, negar, mentir un poco más, y luego defender lo contrario sin el más mínimo rubor.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esto lo están haciendo SOLO 4 lanzaderas de HIMARS, solo 4. Tiran por la noche. Los ruskis tienen que estar como locos buscándolas.
> 
> No me quiero imaginar lo que se puede hacer con 100 en servicio y misiles ATACMS.....



Yo creo que también están usando lanzaderas soviéticas, para que las nuevas no sean un blanco tan claro.


----------



## Casino (27 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Vamos a ver que dice el Generalato.
> 
> ¿Cómo van los fontaneros y carniceros? Ni tan mal.
> 
> ...





Es la mascota. Donde se siente cómodo es en la tertulia política, exceptuando el insignificante sector de la gestión económica, claro.
Buen trabajo, no es fácil condensar en tan poco espacio la enorme ignorancia de ese personajillo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (27 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Yo creo que también están usando lanzaderas soviéticas, para que las nuevas no sean un blanco tan claro.





Están usando todo lo que tienen. Pero ese objetivo estaba demasiado lejos para los sistemas soviéticos. Los vídeos no van a parar. Dentro de pocas horas tenemos a los follaputines siguiendo nuevas instrucciones y llorando por los bombardeos ucranianos sobre civiles y hospitales.
Próxima estación: ucranianos belicistas contra una paz pactada


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Nuzzo (27 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Yo creo que también están usando lanzaderas soviéticas, para que las nuevas no sean un blanco tan claro.



Si les llegan HIMARS los ucras habrán decidido sacar todos sus misiles Tochkas y tirar a saco.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

La racha de derribos de una batería ucraniana S-300PT de la 138.a Brigada de Misiles Antiaéreos: 5 drones rusos y 13 misiles de crucero hasta el momento, como se ve pintado aquí en un vehículo de puesto de mando 5K56S.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Les siguen derribando Ka-52, a este paso el alligator va a ser una especie en extincion


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Algunos parece que se hacen pajas mentales o hand ebido de jugar mucho al Command & conquer



Lo que tienen que inventar para subir la moral.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Mmm..

- Rusia limpiando depósitos de municiones en Bielorrusia, transportando a Rusia en tren

- Ucrania TODOS LOS DÍAS explotando depósitos de munición rusos en toda la Ucrania ocupada por Rusia.

Rusia se está quedando sin munición.

Horas después de ser alcanzado, el depósito de municiones ruso en Lugansk sigue detonando.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## McNulty (27 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Vamos a ver que dice el Generalato.
> 
> ¿Cómo van los fontaneros y carniceros? Ni tan mal.
> 
> ...



Y he dicho algo que no se corresponda con la verdad?

Como os aburrís algunos rebuscando comentarios de hace meses, mare meua. Vais muy humillados con el avance ruso, eso desde luego.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Con pinzas, hay datos interesantes

*Putin tomó la decisión de librar una guerra mundial, y es posible un ataque a Lituania al amanecer del 27 de junio - Carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB con fecha del 26 de junio*


URGENTE: Mi traducción de las #FSBletters del 26 de junio del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin. Temas: Guerra Mundial planeada y posible ataque (potencial, no definitivo) en #Lituania , miembro de la OTAN, alrededor del amanecer del 27 de junio. Por favor, comparte a lo largo y ancho.





Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). Los paréntesis de Wind of Change están entre [paréntesis]. Entonces, vamos a rodar: "La situación se dirige en una dirección absolutamente sombría.


Ucrania ya se ha convertido en una derrota estratégica para Rusia, y cualquier posible éxito táctico no cambiará la situación.

Esto se entiende tanto en el Estado Mayor – Ministerio de Defensa, como aquí (FSB), y parece que la dirección del país está llegando a conclusiones sumamente negativas:

El principal objetivo tácito de Rusia ahora se convierte en un conflicto geopolítico a gran escala [la reubicación planificada de Iskanders a Bielorrusia es un desafío directo]. Si será una guerra mundial clásica o tomará un formato diferente, no es tan importante.

Sobre el tema de Ucrania: incluso si teóricamente nos damos cuenta del éxito militar en la captura de la mayor parte del país, tomaría muchos meses, al menos 100,000 muertes más a un costo monstruoso,
y a cambio, probablemente obtendrías un campo arrasado con una población abrumadoramente insubordinada con una tendencia histórica al partidismo y la protesta.

Las sanciones solo exacerbarán esta situación, y no habrá bonificaciones económicas (por el éxito militar) ni siquiera en teoría. Y esto es en el caso del éxito militar de Rusia, que todavía está bajo un gran signo de interrogación.

La existencia de Rusia en la versión "anterior al 24.02.22" ya es imposible en el orden mundial actual, y críticamente no hay suficientes fuerzas para desatar varios frentes más.

Incluso los pequeños países bálticos son mucho más que Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, que han empantanado a la mayor parte del ejército ruso.

Al comienzo mismo de la guerra [u Operación Militar Especial, lo que sea que flote el bote de quien sea] les escribí que esperábamos una guerra china por Taiwán para el otoño. Han pasado varios meses, las circunstancias solo confirman esta predicción. https://twitter.com/igorshko/status/1502026364903313408?s=20&t=vu4wsIQGOvrxofpIEZpzHQ

Lo peor de la situación actual es que llamar a la paz hoy es la mejor manera de arrastrar al mundo a una gran guerra. Uno de los factores a los que se aferra nuestro liderazgo es que el mundo no está listo para subir al máximo las apuestas y aceptará las condiciones impuestas.

En general, no puedo decir que haya algún error lógico en esto: para una relación tirano-víctima, el tirano solo no es suficiente, también se necesita una víctima. El mundo occidental generalmente se las arregla bastante bien en este papel (como la víctima).

Aparentemente, sería más correcto enumerar todo el conjunto de supuestos en los que ahora nos basamos: - El mundo no está preparado para subir las apuestas al máximo:
Bajo una demostración de la realidad de la amenaza nuclear ("nudo gordiano" se ha adaptado, pero no se ha abolido)
https://twitter.com/igorshko/status/1503668389717237766

y una promesa de "destruir todo el planeta si Rusia es derrotada", el mundo aceptará colectivamente las negociaciones seguidas de la reescritura de los términos y reglas "desde cero";
- Rusia no tiene tiempo para jugar por mucho tiempo: en cuanto a los recursos, la situación parece tan crítica que es mejor actuar demasiado pronto que demasiado tarde;
- En un conflicto global, las viejas tensiones en todo el mundo se intensificarán en todas partes a la vez hasta tal punto que será suficiente para romper el equilibrio de larga data; - La guerra moderna no es solo una invasión militar, sino también una apuesta por el cambio de régimen en países hostiles.

Mientras tanto, a partir de hoy no hay forma de volver a la paz sin un reformateo global de todo el orden mundial; incluso si asumiéramos que mañana por la mañana Ucrania y Rusia firmarán la paz en cualquier término, solo significará el comienzo de los preparativos para un conflicto nuevo, mucho más grande.

Las autoridades rusas ya han dado el paso después del cual solo pueden tener una victoria global [en términos del mundo, es ridículo hablar aquí solo de Ucrania], o una derrota global.

Si una victoria global no es visible en las versiones actuales del conflicto, entonces se debe cambiar el escenario, y la única manera es desenredar la espiral militar. No tenemos suficientes fuerzas militares propias, por lo que es necesario involucrar a las fuerzas de otros (países).
No importa cómo: provocarlos, tomarlos como aliados, involucrarlos en roles secundarios. Toda la charla, especialmente por parte de los europeos, sobre la paz de Rusia con Ucrania es simplemente acercar una gran guerra a ellos mismos.


El sistema actual en Rusia se da cuenta de que no tiene más posibilidades que una gran guerra, y no se considerarán otras opciones, porque el sistema actual equipara la cuestión de su autoconservación con la cuestión de la supervivencia del país.

Ahora mismo, no importa que esto esté mal, lo importante es que el tema de la toma de decisiones es monolítico en este entendimiento.

"Rusia" como país no decide nada: es el sistema de liderazgo el que decide, que, en realidad, percibe a esta misma "Rusia" como una herramienta para su propia protección.

Entonces, mi veredicto inequívoco sobre si nuestro país puede llegar a un consenso con el mundo occidental es No, imposible a menos que haya un cambio completo en el sistema de gobierno (en Rusia).

Cómo se puede lograr esto: no veo una solución, porque una victoria de cualquiera de las facciones activas dentro de Rusia no cambiará nada, y no hay otras potencias capaces (de lograr un golpe) a partir de hoy.

la Rusia zarista se derrumbó bajo el ataque de la fatiga militar; la Rusia de hoy está a punto de iniciar una guerra mundial en una nueva escala tan pronto como sea posible.

No pretendo predecir cuándo y qué decisión militar se podrá tomar, nuestra unidad tiene preparados más de 20 escenarios para el desarrollo de los hechos: es posible que en unas horas [media hora antes del amanecer en el punto de impacto] un se lanzará un ataque militar contra Lituania.

Tal vez los europeos puedan adaptarse para llegar a un compromiso con Rusia, y la solución militar se retrasará, pero esto solo aumentará la inminente e inevitable escala del conflicto: quien juega el papel de víctima es tan culpable de crear un tirano como el tirano. él mismo.

Y diré algo que mucha gente ni siquiera puede aceptar: es fundamentalmente erróneo decir que "Rusia está comenzando una nueva guerra mundial", es correcto decir que "fue el liderazgo ruso el que instigó la situación que está conduciendo a una nueva guerra mundial.”

Pero hay más personas culpables de lo que parece. Incluso en una simple pareja víctima-tirano, no es tan fácil distribuir la culpa, y en nuestra actuación hay muchos más participantes.

Desafortunadamente, no tengo ni la energía ni el tiempo para dar un análisis más sustantivo. Esta vez tuve que simplificar todo casi hasta el punto de romper el diseño, pero aún así intentaré dar más detalles y aspectos interrelacionados la próxima vez.

Los mejores deseos…. PD Noté que los camaradas de la FSO se involucraron (con Osechkin), y también aparecieron realistas y fuentes.

Nosotros (FSB) ya tenemos todo un grupo trabajando en usted y en la búsqueda de filtraciones de la Oficina de Sistemas de Información de la FSO, pero están trabajando sin fanatismo, por temor a salir a la luz.

Todos los empleados de Vernadskogo 10 (dirección de la calle en Moscú) aún no han pasado por un polígrafo e incluso el director del servicio se mantiene al margen. Eso definitivamente nunca había sucedido antes a un nivel tan alto.

Nadie entiende, incluido yo mismo, qué volumen de datos de Vernadsky (referencia a la oficina del servicio de seguridad con sede en la dirección de Moscú anterior) se le ha filtrado.

Pero, por supuesto, el Viceprimer Ministro informando a la hija de Putin y sus novias, eso es intenso. Esperará a que se publique información. Siempre ha habido muchos pequeños tiranos en el poder (en Rusia), al menos durante los últimos 130 años.

Y ya tenemos mucho material (información comprometedora) sobre ella (la hija de Putin) y su séquito, y pronto, después de la ola de arriba, todo servirá para desprestigiar este próximo “culto a la personalidad”.

(FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN del 26 de junio #FSBletters from the #WindofChange )









Putin made the decision to wage a World War, and a strike on Lithuania is possible around dawn June 27th - Letter from the Wind of Change inside the FSB dated June 26th


Learn about the origins & context of the #FSBletters from the #WindofChange to Vladimir Osechkin, a Russian human-rights activist exiled in France.




www.igorsushko.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

Si el gobierno del frente popular de la llamada república española en 1936 estuviese actualmente en el gobierno ...
*
¿ apoyaría al bando de Ucrania ?*

o
*
al bando de RUSIA - CHINA - IRÁN - CUBA - VENEZUELA - COREA DEL NORTE - BIELORUSIA- SIRIA - ERITREA - BOLIVIA .... ?*


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y he dicho algo que no se corresponda con la verdad?
> 
> Como os aburrís algunos rebuscando comentarios de hace meses, mare meua. Vais muy humillados con el avance ruso, eso desde luego.



Pero qué avance?, "ninot", si avanzan 1km y pierden 2 en otro sitio.


----------



## McNulty (27 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué avance?, "ninot", si avanzan 1km y pierden 2 en otro sitio.



Mariupol conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
Melitopol conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
Kherson conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
Severodonestk conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.

A seguir engañándose.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Mas juguetitos

Tan pronto como esta semana, EE. UU. planea anunciar la compra de NASAMS, un sistema avanzado de defensa antimisiles tierra-aire, para Ucrania, - CNN


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Más golosinas para Ucrania.
- 4 HIMARES más
- Cantidad/tipo desconocido de NASAMS
- 5 Bayraktars financiados colectivamente


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Fuerzas Aéreas de Bielorrusia comenzaron a entrenar en Baranovichi por la noche


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

¡Los obuses autopropulsados PzH 2000 de 155 mm largamente esperados, parte de las donaciones germano-holandesas, finalmente han llegado al ejército ucraniano y ahora están en servicio! El PzH 2000 está muy bien considerado y es uno de los SPG de 155 mm más avanzados disponibles a nivel mundial.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Otro funeral ruso por piezas


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## McNulty (27 Jun 2022)

Eso, y el pedazo de frente que están logrando mantener desde kherson a kharkov sin contraofensivas relevantes ucranianas, y durante 4 meses.

Yo creo que es la superioridad aérea rusa lo que está imposibilitando cualquier ataque serio ucraniano. Hasta siguen atacando objetivos en kyev (ayer 14 misiles) con 0 respuesta ukra. Si no puedes parar 14 misiles en tu propia capital, imagínate en el resto del país.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, hay datos interesantes
> 
> *Putin tomó la decisión de librar una guerra mundial, y es posible un ataque a Lituania al amanecer del 27 de junio - Carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB con fecha del 26 de junio*
> 
> ...



Aun habrá quien piense que Boba es un gran jugador de ajedrez. Si de verdad se le ha pasado por la cabeza escalar a una guerra contra la OTAN atacando a los países Bálticos, es que el ludópata ya hace órdagos, faroles imaginarios (Como cuando pensaba que les iban a recibir con flores en Kiev). ¡Pero quien le iba a apoyar en esa guerra! ¿Los chinos? Anda que Xi no tiene otras cosas mejores que hacer que meterse en una guerra para apoyar a los rusos. Es más, si Boba de verdad esta tan loco (Aparte de estar desesperado porque le quedan 2 telediarios), habría más opciones, muchísimas más, de que China se metiera a liberar Siberia y la costa del pacifico rusa, que de apoyarle contra la OTAN. Anda que no tiene China su entorno calentito con la India, Vietnam, Filipinas, Japón, Corea del Sur y hasta con el iluminado de Corea del Norte (Que hay que tenerle siempre un ojo encima).


----------



## Covaleda (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Este quien es, ¿el que amenaza con la hambruna?


----------



## Covaleda (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro funeral ruso por piezas



La madre tiene que estar felicísima, se llevan a su hijo engañado a invadir un país extranjero y se lo devuelven en formato Zip.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mmm..
> 
> - Rusia limpiando depósitos de municiones en Bielorrusia, transportando a Rusia en tren
> 
> ...



Esa es la gran pregunta ahora mismo, qué les queda en los almacenes y cuánto pueden producir. Si tiran de los stocks bielorusos es que no les sobra precisamente.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mariupol conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
> Melitopol conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
> Kherson conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
> Severodonestk conquistada. Los rusos no avanzan.
> ...



Eso es como decir que los alemanes avanzan en stalingrado, y para sustentar tu argumento te retrotaes al los avances pasados, el inicio de la guerra fue un shock y los rusos avanzaron mucho, la realidad actual es que no tienen fuelle para ganar nada más territorio o lo que ganan es irrisorio en comparación a lo que le cuesta, hasta el más tonto se da cuenta de esto.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro funeral ruso por piezas



Pero esta gente en que época vive.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, hay datos interesantes
> 
> *Putin tomó la decisión de librar una guerra mundial, y es posible un ataque a Lituania al amanecer del 27 de junio - Carta de Wind of Change dentro del FSB con fecha del 26 de junio*
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la guerra mundial es sobre todo un concepto económico-social, no tanto militar. La pieza clave era Ucrania por su efecto sobre el mercado alimentario y de algunas materias primas. Al orco le interesa que la zona OTAN se rearme en este contexto, el aumento del gasto en defensa puede ser cuestionado por los partidos populistas que el Kremlin alienta o financia directamente. Veremos muchas amenazas, pero la única guerra está en Ucrania y es donde hay que darlo todo.


----------



## McNulty (27 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso es como decir que los alemanes avanzan en stalingrado, y para sustentar tu argumento te retrotaes al los avances pasados, el inicio de la guerra fue un shock y los rusos avanzaron mucho, la realidad actual es que no tienen fuelle para ganar nada más territorio o lo que ganan es irrisorio en comparación a lo que le cuesta, hasta el más tonto se da cuenta de esto.



Por eso ayer mismo terminaron de conquistar severodonestk y están a las puertas de lysichansk, porque "no tienen fuelle para ganar más territorio".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

Pese a las risas, China y Rusia son enemigos continentales como lo fueran Alemania y Francia en el siglo XIX y comienzos del XX. Y el imperialismo descerebrado Ruso no ayuda a mitigar la situacion, tampoco que el mago negro del kremlin, Dugin, haya establecido abiertamente que China debe ser troceada.

Suponer que Fumanchu, no está al corriente que supone una rusia fuerte, es ningunear por mucho al PCCh. Ahora mismo hay una batalla de influencia en asia central entre las 2 potencias continentales.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Aun habrá quien piense que Boba es un gran jugador de ajedrez. Si de verdad se le ha pasado por la cabeza escalar a una guerra contra la OTAN atacando a los países Bálticos, es que el ludópata ya hace órdagos, faroles imaginarios (Como cuando pensaba que les iban a recibir con flores en Kiev). ¡Pero quien le iba a apoyar en esa guerra! ¿Los chinos? Anda que Xi no tiene otras cosas mejores que hacer que meterse en una guerra para apoyar a los rusos. Es más, si Boba de verdad esta tan loco (Aparte de estar desesperado porque le quedan 2 telediarios), habría más opciones, muchísimas más, de que China se metiera a liberar Siberia y la costa del pacifico rusa, que de apoyarle contra la OTAN. Anda que no tiene China su entorno calentito con la India, Vietnam, Filipinas, Japón, Corea del Sur y hasta con el iluminado de Corea del Norte (Que hay que tenerle siempre un ojo encima).


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Los propagandistas televisivos desatados ,paranoias a full y soñando con la IIIWW


Esta noche en la televisión estatal, Andrey Gurulyov, diputado de la Duma estatal, ex subcomandante del distrito militar del sur de Rusia, discutió el tamaño del corredor Suwałki que satisfaría a Rusia, la posible confrontación con la OTAN y otros elementos que podrían estar en el menú del Kremlin.



Necesitados de personal? salen de las escuelas para poder ser reclutados

*Los graduados de la escuela secundaria podrán servir bajo contrato*
*La Duma del Estado propuso reclutar graduados escolares para el servicio militar bajo contrato.*

Los jóvenes rusos pueden tener la oportunidad de firmar un contrato con las Fuerzas Armadas inmediatamente después de graduarse. Tales cambios en la legislación fueron aprobados por el Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal. Según el proyecto de ley, los adultos que no tengan restricciones de salud pueden convertirse en contratistas. Pueden enviarse al campo de batalla después de al menos cuatro meses de servicio.

Los diputados de la Duma Estatal de Rusia propusieron permitir que los graduados de la escuela celebren contratos para el servicio militar. El Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal introdujo enmiendas a la ley "Sobre el servicio militar y el servicio militar", el documento se publicó en el sitio web de la cámara baja del parlamento.

El proyecto de ley modifica el art. 34 de la Ley Federal "Sobre el deber militar y el servicio militar". De acuerdo con la legislación vigente, los graduados de escuelas técnicas y escuelas profesionales con formación profesional secundaria pueden celebrar el primer contrato si están sujetos a servicio militar obligatorio o ya están sirviendo en el ejército y no están en la reserva. Los autores de las enmiendas, los diputados Vasily Piskarev, Andrei Kartapolov, Ernest Valeev, Anatoly Vyborny, Dmitry Savelyev, proponen permitir el servicio por contrato inmediatamente después de graduarse de la escuela al alcanzar la mayoría de edad.

Выпускникам школ разрешат служить по контракту - Газета.Ru


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## UNKAS (27 Jun 2022)

Los rusos pierden generales a cascoporro y los repuestos que quedan no parecen estar muy en forma... este no cabe en una trinchera, ni siquiera hace falta apuntar para darle.


_"El general ruso de 67 años ha sido llamado para ayudar con la guerra en Ucrania. Viajó a Ucrania en un avión de carga y una grúa. 

También parecía haberse comido los planes de batalla rusos originales. "_


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha elegido Tayikistán y Turkmenistán como sus primeros viajes al extranjero desde la guerra de Ucrania

Turkmenistán hizo reformas regulatorias en 2021 que podrían facilitar las exportaciones de gas a Europa, mientras que Tayikistán no ha respaldado la invasión rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

“3 brigadas de la reserva estratégica de la AF de Ucrania fueron destruidas por un ataque masivo con misiles”

Es decir, este malentendido en el rango de teniente general afirmó que 48 misiles mataron e hirieron a 15 mil, y 4 misiles en cambio mataron a un residente de Kyiv...


----------



## keylargof (27 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Vamos a ver que dice el Generalato.
> 
> ¿Cómo van los fontaneros y carniceros? Ni tan mal.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja mira que hacerle esto a McChufli... De todos modos McChufli es la mascota de este hilo, y él asume su condición sin problema. Hay días que dice una cosa y su contraria, según vaya el "avance" ruso.

Si mañana Rusia toma Kiev en una operación magistral dirá que "Kiev siempre fue el objetivo". Si los ruskis tiran una bomba nuclear y cae en el Kremlin dirá "si, se han cargado el Kremlin, pero te pongas como te pongas controlan Melitopol, que es lo importante".

El chico es tonto, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Jun 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Los rusos pierden generales a cascoporro y los repuestos que quedan no parecen estar muy en forma... este no cabe en una trinchera, ni siquiera hace falta apuntar para darle.
> 
> 
> _"El general ruso de 67 años ha sido llamado para ayudar con la guerra en Ucrania. Viajó a Ucrania en un avión de carga y una grúa.
> ...



Tiene el mismo físico que los doritoreos que apoyan a la HORDA en Burbuja


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Deben ir muy mal las cosas en Rusia, para ver tanto visitante follaputin en un solo día.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pese a las risas, China y Rusia son enemigos continentales como lo fueran Alemania y Francia en el siglo XIX y comienzos del XX. Y el imperialismo descerebrado Ruso no ayuda a mitigar la situacion, tampoco que el mago negro del kremlin, Dugin, haya establecido abiertamente que China debe ser troceada.
> 
> Suponer que Fumanchu, no está al corriente que supone una rusia fuerte, es ningunear por mucho al PCCh. Ahora mismo hay una batalla de influencia en asia central entre las 2 potencias continentales.



Estamos de acuerdo. ¿Qué aliados de verdad tiene Rusia? En serio. ¿Siria?, bueno, la parte que controla Al-Asad. ¿Bielorrusia? Lukashenko está ahí por obligación, no por gusto. Sabe que sin el apoyo de Boba le cuelgan de una farola, pero hace todo lo posible por no meterse más en el conflicto, porque sabe que si las cosas le van mal y pierde a su mini ejercito haciendo el mongolo en ucrania, acaba colgado de una farola de todos modos. ¿Qué otro país estaría dispuesto air a la guerra con Rusia? ¿Eritrea? Con los norcoreanos que no cuenten, el amado líder no va a arriesgar su corona ni arto de lo que beban los norcoreanos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jun 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Tiene el mismo físico que los doritoreos que apoyan a la HORDA en Burbuja



Igual es mariscal de burbuja....


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Jun 2022)

Llevan dando porculo con Ucrania 8 años y resulta que tienen los obuses allí en Siberia guardados... para que se conserven mejor?


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Esta escusa en el argumentario de los follaputin es de un gran nivel. No había visto tal chorrada en mi vida.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> “3 brigadas de la reserva estratégica de la AF de Ucrania fueron destruidas por un ataque masivo con misiles”
> 
> Es decir, este malentendido en el rango de teniente general afirmó que 48 misiles mataron e hirieron a 15 mil, y 4 misiles en cambio mataron a un residente de Kyiv...



Tienen a Benny Hill dando las ruedas de prensa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

los drones turcos vuelven ,,imagenes del bombardeo de la isla de las serptienes,,UN panstir atomar por saco como minimo


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por eso ayer mismo terminaron de conquistar severodonestk y están a las puertas de lysichansk, porque "no tienen fuelle para ganar más territorio".



Jajaja 20 km en tres meses, reventando lo mejor de su ejercito, eso es avanzar? Eso es un cagarro colgando de una percha.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro funeral ruso por piezas


----------



## Subprime (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Se rumorea que les han zumbado a otro deposito de municiones en Lugansk

Otra deposito está ardiendo cerca de la ciudad de Alchevsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Y mientras tanto solo hacen llevar sistemas de defensa a Lugansk para poder parar esto de alguna forma


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Que sí que sí, que Rusia está de puta madre y no se retiró del norte ni ha perdido 35k soldados en una guerra de invasión. Los medios otanistas, me recuerda a llamar a todos fascistas porque no me siguen la corriente. Sois muy ingenuos de follados por putin.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Otro "hexito " de Putin, lo que quería evitar ahora es mas grande
300.000 ejército OTAN, 400.000 ejército polaco, 100.000M en fondos para el ejército alemán...


Jens Stoltenberg: "Ya no es posible un diálogo amplio entre la OTAN y #Russia " #NATO aumentará el número de fuerzas de reacción rápida de 40.000 a 300.000 personas. Además, la alianza promete aumentar el apoyo a #Georgia y realizar más ejercicios allí.


----------



## duncan (27 Jun 2022)

Más de yago:


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Se nota que Putin ha dicho que hay q recuperar los tanques dañados y nada de dejarlos abandonados, que no hay existencias. Tren con un cargamento de recuperadores de vehículos BTS-4


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Los propaganda rusa están difundiendo la conspiración de que Polonia ha enviado al menos 2 batallones de soldados a Ucrania y se está preparando para una invasión general de Ucrania.



La Agencia Federal de Noticias alineada con Prigozhin publicó los detalles completos de este presunto complot. Polonia planeaba invadir Lviv y Volhynia, pero después de que las amenazas nucleares de Rusia asustaron a los EE. UU. y dejaron a Polonia expuesta, se echó atrás.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Los bárbaros rusos se quejan de que HIMARS acaba de matar a muchos de sus muchachos en un solo ataque a una distancia de 80 km.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido un nuevo lote del sistema de armas antiblindaje y antiblindaje desechable portátil MATADOR de la industria armamentística alemana.

Ucrania ha pedido 2900 de ellos.

El gobierno alemán tuvo que dar luz verde a la compra.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## McNulty (27 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Jajaja 20 km en tres meses, reventando lo mejor de su ejercito, eso es avanzar? Eso es un cagarro colgando de una percha.



Hemos pasado de 5km a 20km. Bueno vas progresando.


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Os llamo como me sale después de ver que os gusta ser esclavos de sátrapas. 
Sí, ya, ya por eso mismo van a tirar de munición bielorrusa, no porque se les haya agotado. Vamos que estás admitiendo que esta guerra invasión es un puto error de Vladimiro y sus secuaces, que se retiró del norte para irse allá a donde estaba ya, Lugansk y Donetsk. Es decir, han perdido material, han perdido terreno de los primeros y han perdido soldados unos 35k... Les está saliendo chulísimo. Tan bien les está saliendo que los chinos están frotándose las manos para sacar contratos a mejor precio. Les ha salido tan bien, que Georgia va a entrar en la otan. Que Ucrania entrará en la Ue. Tan bien les ha salido, que Finlandia país neutral va a entrar en la Otan. Lo mismo Suecia. Es más, hasta ya tenían frontera con la Otan con las bálticas o Noruega. Pero no, había que crear una estupidez de argumento para poder justificar esta puta barbaridad que se ha montado Vladimiro. No solo está jodido geoestratégicamente como el cierre de la otan del Báltico, si no que se están aprovechando chinos e indios a sacarle contratos a bajo coste. Sus ventas de productos intranacionales han caído más de un 60%. Por no hablar de la foto aquella de la presidenta dle banco ruso llorando, la única decente que hay en ese país.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

Sisi como los 60 drones turcos va esos que decían haber derribado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

2 divisiones rusas ...


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Lo del ya hemos discutido esto, me recuerda a los progres cuando dicen "discusiones que ya no existen". Solo para poder disminuir el argumento contrario.


----------



## favelados (27 Jun 2022)

Un tuitero se ha tomado la molestia de geolocalizar los últimos ataques en profundidad a los rusos en Luhansk, o bien han arrimado al frente los MLRS o han usado Toshkas.


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

No, hijo la prepotencia que gastáis los follaputiners es la misma que la de un periodista de la secta y sus argumentos ya discutidos. Pero claro, la putada es que se os pilla siempre.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un tuitero se ha tomado la molestia de geolocalizar los últimos ataques en profundidad a los rusos en Luhansk, o bien han arrimado al frente los MLRS o han usado Toshkas.



HIMARS ha estado causando pánico en grupos rusos "Los soldados ucranianos atacaron por primera vez con HIMARS. Muchos combatientes muertos. DIOS, ¿por qué?"


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Parece que los rusos estan perdiendo los papeles. Putos carniceros, ya es hora de enviarles pepinos a su territorio

Gran centro comercial lleno de gente que acaba de ser golpeado por un misil de crucero ruso. Una masacre absoluta Muchas familias, los niños están dentro.


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Tripalosky, tripa, tripa, tripa, tripalosky.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: EE. UU. cree que las tropas ucranianas están infligiendo costos significativos a los rusos en el Donbas a pesar de la retirada de Sieverodonetsk: alto funcionario de defensa "Los ucranianos les están haciendo pagar por un terreno muy pequeño", dijo el funcionario.


----------



## Meridacarbono (27 Jun 2022)

Apareció el tonto de las 12 al mediodía


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Jun 2022)

__





ULTIMA HORA, según el gobierno español: La OTAN ampliará su territorio defensivo para proteger la soberanía de CEUTA y MELILLA


https://www.infodefensa.com/texto-diario/mostrar/3806293/ceuta-melilla-quedaran-bajo-paraguas-otan-nuevo-concepto-estrategico-madrid https://www.huffingtonpost.es/entry/la-otan-extendera-su-proteccion-a-ceuta-y-melilla-por-primera-vez_es_62b94a4ce4b06169caa9011f No soy fan de la OTAN, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Subprime (27 Jun 2022)

OTRO KAKA-52 DOWN


----------



## Subprime (27 Jun 2022)

Hijo de la perra de satanas, esputin asesino


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

Los rusos acaban de atacar un centro comercial lleno de civiles ucranianos porque los sistemas mlrs le están reventando los centros de armamento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

Esos misiles vienen del norte..desde Bielorrusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

A ver cuánto tarda coco Portugal en decir que fue un s300 ucraniano..


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jun 2022)

A más de 300 km del frente está ese centro comercial.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

Los rusos están impotentes porque 4 himars les están reventando los depósitos de armas. Imagínate lo que podría hacer 50 himars. Cambiaría el signo de la guerra de estar equilibrado a clara victoria de Ucrania. Pero parece que occidente no quiere humillar a rusia. Quiere una guerra sin vencedores


----------



## Meridacarbono (27 Jun 2022)

Por lo menos no soy un subnormal que lleva cinco horas escribiendo tonterías para que le den un chusto de pan.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Hay mas información de esto?

Kremenchuk. Ataque con misiles de misiles rusos en el centro comercial. Zelensky: Es imposible imaginar el número de víctimas. Si esto no es un ataque terrorista, ¿¡entonces qué!? Si Rusia no es un país terrorista, ¿quiénes son?




Los rusos tienen un concepto extraño de genocidio, para esta tipa genocidio es bloquear cuentas
Genocidio: Aniquilación o exterminio sistemático y deliberado de un grupo social por motivos raciales, políticos o religiosos. 

*Matvienko calificó de "genocidio" la congelación de cuentas de rusos en el extranjero sobre el principio de ciudadanía*

La presidenta del Consejo de la Federación, *Valentina Matviyenko* , calificó de "genocidio" la congelación de parte de las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia y el bloqueo de los activos de rusos y bielorrusos "sobre una base étnica". El político afirmó esto en una entrevista con el canal de televisión bielorruso STV .
Según Matvienko, los países occidentales están tratando de frenar el desarrollo de Rusia y Bielorrusia, incluso utilizando instrumentos financieros.

Матвиенко назвала «геноцидом» заморозку счетов россиян за рубежом по принципу гражданства


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

Tras este ataque criminal. La otan debe tomar decisiones duras en Madrid. Hay que mandar 50 mlrs más. Y dejar las bases rusas dentro de Ucrania echas barbacoa


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Los rusos siguen intentando atacar a Bohorodychne con grandes convoyes de tanques.
Dejan sus flancos completamente expuestos sin ninguna estrategia.
Los nuestros los atraen a las zonas de muerte y luego los eliminan en consecuencia.


----------



## favelados (27 Jun 2022)

No pones el enlace por que sabes que el artículo no dice en ningún momento que estén *combatiendo *que es lo que tú habías afirmado previamente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A más de 300 km del frente está ese centro comercial.



Y solo 100 al norte justo donde Bielorrusia


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

El Kremlin debe pagar un alto precio por este genocidio en el centro comercial donde había familias ucranianas con sus niños.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky de nuevo nos dice "Donbás rico en petróleo y gas natural bajo los auspicios de la liberación del nazismo para venderlo a la población"

¿Es justo sancionar a los oligarcas rusos que no tienen conexión con Putin?






El primer superyate propiedad de un oligarca ruso que se subastó fue The Axiom, de 72 metros y 80 millones de dólares. Era propiedad del rey de las tuberías de acero Dmitry Pumpyansky.






Dmitry Pumpyansky todavía es dueño de la embarcación My Bro de 48 apoyos que se suponía que era una plataforma para helicópteros, una despensa y alojamiento para la tripulación de su súper yate The Axiom . Se espera que se complete en 2023, pero, por desgracia, My Bro no tendrá un superyate para respaldar. Puede reservar con antelación el alquiler de My Bro por 315 000 euros a la semana el próximo verano.






Pumpyansky tiene otro barco divertido que le costó la boca agua $ 100 millones, que puso en el mercado: el superyate "de vanguardia" de 71 metros originalmente llamado Project Blade por tener la forma de una hoja de cuchillo.

A partir del 22 de abril de 2022, la compañía SkyStyle está en conversaciones con los corredores de yates con sede en EE. UU. Denison Yachting para encontrar un comprador para este proyecto único.
No se menciona que el superyate pertenece a un oligarca ruso bajo sanciones occidentales que ya tenía un superyate incautado y vendido.






El oligarca Dmitry Pumpyansky “se sienta en “obschak” de los amigos de Putin.

Pumpyansky, apodado Steel Pipe King, es propietario de Sinarsky Pipe Plant, que produce tubos de acero soldados y sin soldadura que se utilizan en la perforación de petróleo y gas natural y en el transporte de petróleo y gas.

Los oleoductos y gasoductos construidos hacia Europa y Asia han sido el pan de cada día de los esquemas de malversación de fondos para los amigos de Putin, y Pumpyansky es su figura clave para el desvío de fondos a destinos en el extranjero.

Los estándares occidentales de contabilidad y auditoría que han adoptado las empresas estatales rusas no les permiten robar dinero directamente; imagínense cómo serían los estándares contables si los rusos los inventaran. Además, las órdenes de compra para las empresas estatales deben publicarse en línea de manera transparente.

Los esquemas de riqueza de las élites rusas, por lo tanto, requieren la formación de "nodos" para el desvío gradual de fondos, los llamados "obschaks", un sistema criminal basado en el principio del "gatito", donde todo el dinero va a un bote general y se reparte en varias cuentas extraterritoriales.

Todos escucharon sobre el violonchelista Sergei Roldugin, quien supuestamente guardó los 2 mil millones de dólares de Putin en un paraíso fiscal en Panamá, como se reveló en los controvertidos Papeles de Panamá. Sergey Roldugin, un amigo de confianza de Putin, “se sentó en obschak”.
Dmitry Pumpyansky es Sergey Roldugin con esteroides y se sienta en un obschak para las personas cercanas al presidente.

Sus socios más destacados son Igor y Arkady Rothenbergs, quienes sacaron a Vladimir Putin del vientre criminal de San Petersburgo y lo interesaron en el judo, accionistas mayoritarios de Gazprom Drilling.

El primer subjefe de la administración del presidente, Sergey Kirienko, quien supuestamente convenció a Putin de hacer un esfuerzo final para sacar a los "competidores extranjeros" del Donbás rico en petróleo y gas natural bajo los auspicios de la liberación del nazismo para venderlo a la población, interactúa con Pumpyansky sobre los proyectos de Rosatom para proporcionar tuberías de acero.

Pumpyansky está relacionado con Mikhail Kovalchuk, hermano del amigo cercano de Putin, Yuri Kovalchuk, quien lo metió en proyectos de la industria de la energía nuclear.

Los gobernadores de su Óblast de Sverdlovsk natal y el sitio de sus plantas de tubos de acero han estado en su bolsillo desde la década de 1990.
Pumpyansky y el jefe de Ferrocarriles Rusos Oleg Belozyrovo 'desaparecieron' miles de millones de rublos a través de la empresa holandesa y llevaron a las filiales del monopolio estatal a números rojos.

Consolidó las plantas de tubos de acero para formar un monopolio que puede dictar los precios, que fue, tuvo que, ser investigado desde arriba, y con las ganancias de las ventas de sus súper yates y mansiones en el oeste, superará las crisis económicas y permanecerá en el mejor forma financiera para los años venideros infierno o agua alta.

A diferencia de sus compatriotas menos afortunados que ahora no pueden permitirse comprar automóviles, bienes de consumo, ropa, alimentos.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

Los niños rata pro rusos de foro burbuja tienen miedo de la reacción de la organización más poderosa militarmente del planeta en Madrid tras este genocidio. Hay que presionar para que la otan tome decisiones para dar armamento letal a Ucrania y humille a rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

EE. UU. está organizando cursos de entrenamiento militar a distancia para tropas ucranianas en Europa sobre HIMAR, obuses, munición Excalibur guiada con precisión y mantenimiento: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

Venga que salga garrapatez diciendo"como es que iban a un centro comercial en plena guerra"?..


----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Jun 2022)

Ataques cibernéticos a gran escala contra Lituania:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

Una foto de hace 3 meses ..pero mira ahora los vídeos retrasado de los cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ataques cibernéticos a gran escala contra Lituania:



Me parece de retrasados poner a la red eléctrica con acesso a internet.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Comentan que de momento hay 20 heridos,9 de ellos graves y dos victimas

Según información preliminar producto de un ataque con misiles en #Kremenchuk , unos 20 heridos, 9 de ellos se encuentran en estado crítico. Se ha confirmado la muerte de 2 personas. Kirill Timoshenko, jefe adjunto de la oficina del presidente de #Ukraine


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vladimir Putin ha elegido Tayikistán y Turkmenistán como sus primeros viajes al extranjero desde la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> Turkmenistán hizo reformas regulatorias en 2021 que podrían facilitar las exportaciones de gas a Europa, mientras que Tayikistán no ha respaldado la invasión rusa



Como cuando Franco salía a visitar países amigos. Salía por la mañana a Portugal y volvía por la tarde.


----------



## Nicors (27 Jun 2022)

Putos orcos asesinos de civiles. Ya se porque eta tenía predilección por los centros comerciales y las casas cuartel llena de niños.


----------



## ELVR (27 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ataques cibernéticos a gran escala contra Lituania:



Preparaos para mañana, pasado y pasado-mañana.

¿Calopez me has oído?


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Kasparov año 2015

La Rusia de Putin es un estado canalla patrocinador del terrorismo, lo acaba de admitir. Así que trátalo como uno. No más fácil acceso a los bancos y mercados occidentales.




Kasparov 2022

No suspiren, estén indignados de que el mundo libre haya pasado 8 años haciendo negocios como de costumbre con el régimen terrorista de Putin. ¿Atacar un centro comercial con un misil es más o menos un acto de terror que derribar el MH17? Eso fue el 17 de julio de 2014 y no se hizo nada para detenerlo.


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Los rusos están muy dolidos con los himars, les han hecho retroceder unos 50km el frente en un día.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Los rusos están muy dolidos con los himars, les han hecho retroceder unos 50km el frente en un día.



Le están reventando los almacenes de armamento. Siendo sólo 4 Mrls. Con 50 Mrls todas las bases rusas en Ucrania serán carbonizadas. Pero occidente no quiere humillar a rusia


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (27 Jun 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Calla pasmao, lo del asedio de Azovstal se recordará como la gesta más heroica de la guerra.
> 
> Si al final cayeron fue porque había 10 rusos por cada defensor.



Bueno, pues creo que en cautiverio se estarán lamentando de todos y cada uno de los tatuajes nazis que se han grabado. En las mazmorras de la Lubianka están teniendo tiempo de meditar sobre sus crímenes .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Le están reventando los almacenes de armamento. Siendo sólo 4 Mrls. Con 50 Mrls todas las bases rusas en Ucrania serán carbonizadas. Pero occidente no quiere humillar a rusia



Por lo que estoy viendo, con que tengan otros diez bastaría.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Por lo que estoy viendo, con que tengan otros diez bastaría.



Les van a enviar otros nuevos juguetitos 

Ucrania recibirá #Norwegian sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS de #US
NASAMS es un sistema de misiles antiaéreos móvil noruego para combatir objetivos aerodinámicos que maniobran a altitudes bajas y medias, un sistema de defensa aérea de corto a mediano alcance.


----------



## Bercipotecado (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un tuitero se ha tomado la molestia de geolocalizar los últimos ataques en profundidad a los rusos en Luhansk, o bien han arrimado al frente los MLRS o han usado Toshkas.



Yo tengo una tercera opción, que desde mi punto de vista es la mas plausible.

Que oficialmente y de cara a la galería solo enviasen cohetes con alcance de 80km, pero que de manera "despistada" se les colase algún lote de cohetes con máximo alcance de 200km para los MLRS.

Recordemos que solo sabemos lo que oficialmente ellos quieren que sepamos. Algo que no debemos confundir con lo que realmente ellos hacen y envían.

Yo no descartaría la opción de que se les colasen unas decenas de misiles de máximo alcance de los MLRS. De esos que casi disparas desde Kiev y llegan a media Rusia europea y se equivocan en 2 metros del blanco.


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Jun 2022)

Jolin Que bien cayeron el otro día en Melilla. Y sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## Nicors (27 Jun 2022)

Negros, moros, mongolicos, la puta madre Rusia contrata a las razas más bajas contra los europeos.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (27 Jun 2022)

Tu donde vives ? Ah espera que vives en la jungla eres un panchito subnormal.


----------



## paconan (27 Jun 2022)

Hilo de K. Galeev, twitter, en el muestra la dependencia rusa de maquinaria y herramientas alemanas



Probablemente no puedan. China simplemente no produce suficientes herramientas de fabricación de precisión. La industria militar rusa, incluida la industria de los misiles, utiliza herramientas alemanas, fluidos de corte alemanes, software alemán (Siemens & Heidenhain). No tengo evidencia de que este último esté desconectado.

Solo un solo ejemplo. Este es un misil balístico ruso R-29RMU Sineva lanzado desde un submarino. Es una nueva arma de la era de Putin. Al ser producido después del colapso soviético, depende totalmente de las importaciones. Se produce en Krasmash (Planta de construcción de maquinaria de Krasnoyarsk)
En teoría, la producción de misiles balísticos es secreta. Aún así, puede obtener mucho de las fuentes abiertas. Como la revista de la factoría Krasmash krasm.com/Files/3053-Sin… . Mire la página 5 donde, entre muchas innovaciones nuevas, discuten los fluidos de corte de la empresa ZET-Chemie.
La revista Krasmash Sineva no nombra a todos los productores de herramientas, electrodomésticos, etc. que utiliza la fábrica. Pero los nuevos fluidos de corte aparentemente fueron proporcionados por la empresa alemana Zet-Chemie, y fue en 2017, mucho después de Crimea.


*Inicio - ZET-CHEMIE*Home - ZET-CHEMIE
Considere este artículo de 2017:

"Alemania y Chequia ayudan a Rusia a construir misiles balísticos Sarmat y Sineva que pueden lanzar cabezas nucleares".

Solía haber más artículos como este, la mayoría fueron limpiados. Este es uno de los pocos que quedan.


Германия и Чехия помогают России создавать баллистические ракеты "Сармат" и "Синева" с ядерными боеголовками | Бизнес | RUCOMPROMAT
Los autores anónimos del artículo podrían obtener mucha información sobre la importación tecnológica rusa de los programas jactanciosos de la televisión rusa. Aquí se ve la máquina VLC 4000 ATC+C1 en la planta de producción de misiles balísticos de Krasmash

Mirar 0:07

VLC 4000 ATC+C1 es producido por la empresa checa TDZ Turn, socio de Siemens
En su sitio web, TDZ Turn afirma que su "cuota de mercado es intermedia entre Europa y Rusia".











Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: They probably can't. China just doesn't produce enough precision manufacturing tools. Russian military industry including the missiles industry, uses German tools, German cutting fluids, German softwar...…




threadreaderapp.com





Alemania y la República Checa están ayudando a Rusia a construir misiles balísticos Sarmat y Sineva con ojivas nucleares La planta de construcción de maquinaria de Krasnoyarsk está actualizando su equipo con nuevas máquinas herramienta de la República Checa y Alemania. La empresa produce cohetes espaciales, así como misiles balísticos con ojivas nucleares, "Sineva" con base en el mar y RS-28 "Sarmat" con base en tierra ("Satan-2" en la clasificación de la OTAN). 24.02.2017 Источник: Германия и Чехия помогают России создавать баллистические ракеты "Сармат" и "Синева" с ядерными боеголовками | Бизнес | RUCOMPROMAT


----------



## MAUSER (27 Jun 2022)

Eres un negro batusi o de alguna etnia de mierda de esas??. Es que das mucho por culo con África y a los demás nos importa una puta mierda lo que hagan los negratas africanos.


----------



## ELVR (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sigpac (27 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Los rusos están muy dolidos con los himars, les han hecho retroceder unos 50km el frente en un día.



En mi opinión de sargento de barra, carajillo en mano, ni de coña consigues avanzar eso en un día con unos pocos lanzamisiles; por muy precisos que sean, 50 km es una barbaridad contra el ejército ruso; ya no estamos en marzo, cuando les caían hostias como panes. Al igual que a los rusos les cuesta un huevo avanzar, lo mismo les pasará a los ucranianos cuando quieran recuperar terreno, se ven muchísimas trincheras..

Los himars esos son la leche, es cierto, pero es que estamos hablando de luchar contra una maquinaria de guerra bestial: 400-500-600-700 tanques perdidos y da igual...siguen y siguen mandando carne a la picadora, hoy tocan buriatos, mañana follacabras, ya como manden batallones de africanos va a ser la hostia en verso, a ver cómo cojones se entienden con ellos en combate, supongo que les dirán que Melilla está detrás de aquella alambrada y a descojonarse. Y mientras los americanos encantados de la situación, mandando juguetes pero no hombres, y desgastando y aislando a Rusia al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Spieluhr (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (27 Jun 2022)

Madre mia el ejército de los famélicos, lo que le faltaba a Rusia tener que mantener a toda esta piara.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

No perdais tiempo con estos retards prorusos, los q insulten o digan estupideces al ignore


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (27 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Madre mia el ejército de los famélicos, lo que le faltaba a Rusia tener que mantener a toda esta piara.




Esos se comen a las gallinas y a los pollitos. Y se quedan con hambre.


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esos se comen a las gallinas y a los pollitos. Y se quedan con hambre.



Llegan los come gallinas


----------



## favelados (27 Jun 2022)

Parece que ha habido poca actividad artillera de los rusos hoy, hay que esperar unos dias para ver si es que están haciendo una pausa táctica o es que están notando los ataques a los almacenes de munición...


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Jun 2022)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Yo tengo una tercera opción, que desde mi punto de vista es la mas plausible.
> 
> Que oficialmente y de cara a la galería solo enviasen cohetes con alcance de 80km, pero que de manera "despistada" se les colase algún lote de cohetes con máximo alcance de 200km para los MLRS.



No me extrañaría que los americanos sepan en tiempo real, por conexión vía satélite, el estado del lanzador y las coordenadas de los objetivos que se pretenden atacar, y que incluso puedan denegar el lanzamiento. O por lo menos que los hayan programado para que no se puedan introducir coordenadas fuera de la zona de interés. Estamos hablando de equipos de alta tecnología, no de los GRAD rusos, que se apuntan más o menos en la dirección deseada y se reza para que caiga alguno en un radio de 500 m a la redonda del objetivo.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

*Rusia pronto agotará sus capacidades de combate, predicen las evaluaciones occidentales*

*Los pequeños cambios en el control territorial importan menos que el equilibrio general de fuerzas, que según los analistas podría volver a favor de Ucrania en los próximos meses.*

El ejército ruso pronto agotará sus capacidades de combate y se verá obligado a detener su ofensiva en la región oriental de Donbas en Ucrania, según las predicciones de la inteligencia occidental y los expertos militares.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/06/25/ukraine-russia-balance-of-forces/


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Después de negarse a aceptar € 6 millones recaudados por Lituania y en su lugar donar un Bayraktar TB2 de forma gratuita, Baykar Tech ahora ha donado otros tres TB2 UCAV a Ucrania después de recaudar € 20 millones propios


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Les van a enviar otros nuevos juguetitos
> 
> Ucrania recibirá #Norwegian sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS de #US
> NASAMS es un sistema de misiles antiaéreos móvil noruego para combatir objetivos aerodinámicos que maniobran a altitudes bajas y medias, un sistema de defensa aérea de corto a mediano alcance.



España ha enviado una batería de esos a los países bálticos.


----------



## Subprime (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## uberales (27 Jun 2022)

Pues como se junten con los chechenos les va a salir mal. Entre los primeros cristianos con iglesia del mundo y los islamistas a lo mejor se machetean entre ellos.


----------



## ELVR (27 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Les van a enviar otros nuevos juguetitos
> 
> Ucrania recibirá #Norwegian sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS de #US
> NASAMS es un sistema de misiles antiaéreos móvil noruego para combatir objetivos aerodinámicos que maniobran a altitudes bajas y medias, un sistema de defensa aérea de corto a mediano alcance.



Para el que no lo sepa, los NASAMS son la adaptación terrestre de los misiles AMRAAM de medio alcance (portados por nuestros EFA Y F-18 por ejemplo) hecha por Noruega. Si no recuerdo mal, esos misiles superficie-aire llegaron como contraprestación por la venta de fragatas de Navantia a Noruega (sí, una de ellas dicen que la hundió un grupito de charos pero eso es otra historia)


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Jun 2022)

Sigue el genocidio ...
Ataque con cohetes rusos en Lysychansk mató al menos a 8 e hirió a 21 civiles - Jefe del Óblast de Lugansk, Serhii Haidai Mientras los lugareños se reunían cerca de un camión de agua, las tropas rusas atacaron el área con Uragan MLRS. Posteriormente, 16 de los heridos fueron evacuados de la ciudad.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que ha habido poca actividad artillera de los rusos hoy, hay que esperar unos dias para ver si es que están haciendo una pausa táctica o es que están notando los ataques a los almacenes de munición...



Estaran adelantandola, es dificil cañonear cuando el enemigo se retira a toda leche. Primero van los exploradores y las fuerzas especiales limpiando y capturando a los rezagados en el 1% que les queda a los de kiev de Lugansk.

En el resto de los frentes, parece que siguen dando como siempre.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Misiles rusos de precisión alcanzan un supuesto edificio de apartamentos que en realidad ocultaba un almacén de armas de la OTAN



No sé por qué no intervienen de una puta vez la OTAN contra estos putos asesinos. No tienen perdón de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

ok, hay que entregar armamento nuclear a ucrania y que maneje el boton uno de los que se ha quedado sin familia hoy en la matanza del centro comercial


----------



## Tusade (27 Jun 2022)

Recién salido:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estaran adelantandola, es dificil cañonear cuando el enemigo se retira a toda leche. Primero van los exploradores y las fuerzas especiales limpiando y capturando a los rezagados en el 1% que les queda a los de kiev de Lugansk.
> 
> En el resto de los frentes, parece que siguen dando como siempre.



Yo veo flancos fatales..por avanzar a lo loco


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

es un puta verguenza



Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé por qué no intervienen de una puta vez la OTAN contra estos putos asesinos. No tienen perdón de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo veo flancos fatales..por avanzar a lo loco



Joder ¿ que mapa ver tu ? Los ucranianos estan en un puto calcetin, y van de bolsa en bolsa. Lugansk estara en manos de los republicanos en 1 o 2 semanas, y de paso recuperaran otro 10% de Donetsk.

Luego queda la batalla por Slaviansk donde empezo la resistencia al golpe de estado en el 2014. 

Personalmente creo que la estrategia de Putin no es la correcta, pero desde luego que la liberacion al 100% de Luganks esta hecha y la de Doneskt si no meten más fuerzas para finales de Agosto. Luego creo que la guerra seguira, hasta que los rusos se cabreen y se den cuenta de lo evidenta occidente seguira liandola salvo que cambien el regimen en Kiev.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Más golosinas para Ucrania.
> - 4 HIMARES más
> - Cantidad/tipo desconocido de NASAMS
> - 5 Bayraktars financiados colectivamente



Esta es una web de ayuda:

prytulafoundation

Tienen PayPal, yo utilicé el pago por correo:

serhiy.prytula.kyiv@gmail.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2022)

otra lagartija reciviendo su merecido


----------



## Covaleda (27 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Algo que no deja de fascinarme es la enorme precisión de las armas modernas.
Un pepinazo directo y las casas de alrededor intactas como quien dice. Es la hostia.


----------



## alas97 (27 Jun 2022)

Recopilación de imágenes de combate de la lucha por #Rubizhne.



Esto me interesa mucho.

Video del 2º Batallón del Cuerpo de Voluntarios Ucranianos "Sector Derecho" filmado en la línea del frente. El video muestra la provisión de primeros auxilios a un combatiente herido por metralla en la pierna y el estómago. El video fue filmado por él usando una cámara en su casco.



Algunas de las armas del Batallón de voluntarios Bielorrusos,mezcla entre el este y oeste. (IZQ-DER, Arriba-abajo) -FN MINIMI(5.56x45mm) -Svd(7.62x54r) -FN SCAR L(5.56x45mm) -AK74(5.45x39mm) 





jajajajajja

las sanciones a rusia

Recordando cuando Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Putos orcos asesinos de civiles. Ya se porque eta tenía predilección por los centros comerciales y las casas cuartel llena de niños.


----------



## El Promotor (28 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Venga que salga garrapatez diciendo"como es que iban a un centro comercial en plena guerra"?..




A modo de curiosidad, el bobo con ínfulas de @Minsky Moment ha reaparecido tras mucho tiempo y ha abierto un hilo para decir que el salvaje ataque contra el centro comercial es _false flag _y toda esa murga de los follaputin y conspiranoicos.

Me ha llamado la atención ese detalle, que no deja de ser un arabesco lateral.

Para mi que este tipo se gana la vida como @M. Priede y también tiene la misma tarifa: 3 euros + IVA + propina.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas fallan en su objetivo, como de costumbre. Realmente tienen un serio problema con la precisión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mr. Frost (28 Jun 2022)

Imaginad que Putin llegara a imitar a Hitler hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Que empezara a crear campos de exterminio para intentar exterminar a todos los ucranianos, mujeres y niños incluidos. Que esto lo supiera todo el planeta, es más, que ni el propio Putin se molestara en ocultarlo, pero eso sí, amenazando siempre con las armas nucleares a todos los que intentaran pararlo.

¿Qué ocurriría?, ¿qué haría el resto del mundo?. ¿Se seguiría sin hacer nada aunque metieran a todos los ucranianos en cámaras de gas y hornos crematorios, por miedo a la guerra nuclear?.


----------



## asakopako (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Imaginad que Putin llegara a imitar a Hitler hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Que empezara a crear campos de exterminio para intentar exterminar a todos los ucranianos, mujeres y niños incluidos. Que esto lo supiera todo el planeta, es más, que ni el propio Putin se molestara en ocultarlo, pero eso sí, amenazando siempre con las armas nucleares a todos los que intentaran pararlo.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurriría?, ¿qué haría el resto del mundo?. ¿Se seguiría sin hacer nada aunque metieran a todos los ucranianos en cámaras de gas y hornos crematorios, por miedo a la guerra nuclear?.



El problema, y no quiero ser cínico pero es así, no es lo que haces sino donde lo haces. Si haces alguna cosa de esas en un país marrónido van a protestar 4 pero la gente seguirá con sus vidas. Si lo haces a las puertas de Europa se aplica el BVR barbas-vecino-remojar.

Hay países que no pueden permitirse una derrota en Ucrania, menos un genocidio. Esos países ya saben lo que les espera y un ataque nuclear no va a ser demasiado diferente.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

Vistas de satélite de uno de los depósitos de municiones destruidos.

Primero de la explosión, después de la columna de humo


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de lo que queda del centro comercial de Kremenchuk


----------



## Tales. (28 Jun 2022)

Los ucros estan haciendo una buena destroza con sólo 4 HiMARS y van a multiplicar ese numero x 3 en pocas semanas, a ver qué hace entonces el genio ajedrecista del Kremlin, estoy deseoso de ver nuevas fintas, a poder ser de vuelta a Rusia


----------



## keylargof (28 Jun 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103897



           

Te lo pido prestado, mis sienes de dieses


----------



## OBDC (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Imaginad que Putin llegara a imitar a Hitler hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Que empezara a crear campos de exterminio para intentar exterminar a todos los ucranianos, mujeres y niños incluidos. Que esto lo supiera todo el planeta, es más, que ni el propio Putin se molestara en ocultarlo, pero eso sí, amenazando siempre con las armas nucleares a todos los que intentaran pararlo.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurriría?, ¿qué haría el resto del mundo?. ¿Se seguiría sin hacer nada aunque metieran a todos los ucranianos en cámaras de gas y hornos crematorios, por miedo a la guerra nuclear?.



Me preocuparía más Putin si no amenazara con el armamento nuclear.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Vistas de satélite de uno de los depósitos de municiones destruidos.
> 
> Primero de la explosión, después de la columna de humo



Cuántos millones de rublos costará que alguien te cambie una guardia en un polvorín ruso en el Donbas? No me quiero imaginar la tensión cada noche


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Imaginad que Putin llegara a imitar a Hitler hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Que empezara a crear campos de exterminio para intentar exterminar a todos los ucranianos, mujeres y niños incluidos. Que esto lo supiera todo el planeta, es más, que ni el propio Putin se molestara en ocultarlo, pero eso sí, amenazando siempre con las armas nucleares a todos los que intentaran pararlo.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurriría?, ¿qué haría el resto del mundo?. ¿Se seguiría sin hacer nada aunque metieran a todos los ucranianos en cámaras de gas y hornos crematorios, por miedo a la guerra nuclear?.



Me temo que la cosa no cambiaría mucho, limpiezas étnicas han existido en muchos sitios, existen hoy en día en Ucrania en cada aldea o ciudad que toman los rusos. No es el al nivel industrial de los nazis pero, salvando unas pocas democracias en el mundo, al resto de países les da igual que un carnicero mate a gente armada que a civiles.


----------



## Sigpac (28 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cuántos millones de rublos costará que alguien te cambie una guardia en un polvorín ruso en el Donbas? No me quiero imaginar la tensión cada noche



Esta guerra es la leche:
- Es más seguro estar a 10 km del frente que a 80 moviendo cajas.
- Es más seguro ir fuera que dentro de un tanque.
- No puedes ni siquiera ir a cagar tranquilo.
- Terminas de conquistar un pueblo a sangre y fuego con tu mosin nagan de mierda para que al momento aparezcan 4 follacabras y se hagan vídeos como si fueran influencers occidentales pegando tiros a edificios vacíos.
- Ahora te dicen que hagas hueco en la trinchera para no se qué nuevo batallón de negros que está al caer. Y resulta que nunca has visto un negro en tu vida...


----------



## millie34u (28 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Los ucros estan haciendo una buena destroza con sólo 4 HiMARS y van a multiplicar ese numero x 3 en pocas semanas, a ver qué hace entonces el genio ajedrecista del Kremlin, estoy deseoso de ver nuevas fintas, a poder ser de vuelta a Rusia



Si, la cara de los ucros está jodiendo el puño de los rusos. Aquí, el tonto que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Aquí un ejemplo de los rusos avanzado a toda prisa sin pensar 
Resultado pisas una mina anticarro y suerte que no había artillería cerca sino toda la cuna hubiera sido machacada


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Jun 2022)

Los HIMARS siguen haciendo pupita


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Si, la cara de los ucros está jodiendo el puño de los rusos. Aquí, el tonto que no se consuela es porque no quiere



4 meses......., llegarían a Kiev en tres dias, ale al ignore por estupido


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Les habian destruido la fuerza aera como 15 veces.. pero ahi siguen...


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

El pimpollo este esta nervioso, saben que van a perder Crimea

"Cualquier intento de invadir *Crimea* equivaldría a una declaración de *guerra* contra *Rusia*. Si un estado miembro de la *OTAN* hiciera tal movimiento, llevaría a un *conflicto* contra toda la Alianza del Atlántico Norte: a la *Tercera Guerra Mundial*, a un desastre total ", dijo el subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia* y ex presidente ruso *Dmitry Medvedev.*


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

NUEVO: Pentágono dice #Ukraine usando HIMARS 'muy bien' vs #Russia

• UKR emplea HIMARS de manera efectiva
• EE. UU. enviará más, capacitación en curso
• Ru disparó 60 misiles durante la semana
• EE. UU. es CONSCIENTE de que varios generales rusos han sido relevados, 'moral baja'











Ukraine using Himars ‘very well’ against Russia, Pentagon says


Multiple-rocket launcher has range of up to 80 kilometres




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Igor esta asustado ...


Perevalsk. "... unidad militar. muchos heridos." "alarmante"


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El pimpollo este esta nervioso, saben que van a perder Crimea
> 
> "Cualquier intento de invadir *Crimea* equivaldría a una declaración de *guerra* contra *Rusia*. Si un estado miembro de la *OTAN* hiciera tal movimiento, llevaría a un *conflicto* contra toda la Alianza del Atlántico Norte: a la *Tercera Guerra Mundial*, a un desastre total ", dijo el subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia* y ex presidente ruso *Dmitry Medvedev.*



Y todo lo de ahora no ha sido una guerra?..


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Camiones estadounidenses en Eslovaquia, transportados en un remolque de camión Vehículo blindado francés VAB. Anticipo entregas a Ucrania.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Jun 2022)

Los dos misiles iban destinados al centro comercial o a la estación de tren a 300 metros? Las putinas dirán que al centro comercial, porque dos misiles rusos no pueden fallar el blanco por tanta distancia









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## EGO (28 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Pentágono dice #Ukraine usando HIMARS 'muy bien' vs #Russia
> 
> • UKR emplea HIMARS de manera efectiva
> • EE. UU. enviará más, capacitación en curso
> ...



Esto si que es una puta _wunderwaffen_ y no la mierda de humo que han estado vendiendo los follarusia durante años.

4 camiones con unos cohetes tienen aterrorizado al ejercito ruso.Cuando en vez de 4 haya 20 a ver que hacen.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Aquí donde se estrelló el segundo misil cerca del centro comercial..https://twitter.com/antiputler_news/status/1541676875134771201?s=20&t=kX2kA8twvmuIgFaS5EvQ4w


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y todo lo de ahora no ha sido una guerra?..



Es una amenaza „velada“ con una guerra nuclear, para que los miembros de la OTAN le pidan a Ucrania que se abstenga de intentar recuperar Crimea. El hecho de que Mishka tenga que amenazar con ello indica que las cosas están muy, pero que muy jodidas para los rusos.

El ejercito de Ucrania ya esta a las puertas de Jerson y los HIMARS están jodiendo mucho. Y eso que solo tienen 4 de EEUU y 3 del Reino Unido. Sabiendo que más sistemas están en camino, lo precisos que son y que la distancia entre las afueras de Jerson y el istmo que une Crimea con el continente esta a 105km pelados. Pues los tienen de corbata. Con los cohetes/misiles de 80Km de alcance que oficialmente le han suministrado a Ucrania aun no, pero el istmo podría estar ya a tiro si EEUU decide pasarle extraoficialmente alguna versión con un poquito mas de alcance. Y si sellas la logística Rusa que pasa desde Crimea en tren, todo la zona ocupada al sur de Ucrania se queda en pelotas. Y Crimea totalmente expuesta.


----------



## Mr. Frost (28 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Me temo que la cosa no cambiaría mucho, limpiezas étnicas han existido en muchos sitios, existen hoy en día en Ucrania en cada aldea o ciudad que toman los rusos. No es el al nivel industrial de los nazis pero, salvando unas pocas democracias en el mundo, al resto de países les da igual que un carnicero mate a gente armada que a civiles.



Ya sabemos que Putin está haciendo lo mismo sin necesidad de crear los campos de exterminio. Pero crear dichos campos exclusivamente para hacinar y exterminar humanos, con la imagen esa que todos tenemos grabada en la mente. ¿Hasta qué punto sería soportable no intervenir?.


----------



## uberales (28 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Los dos misiles iban destinados al centro comercial o a la estación de tren a 300 metros? Las putinas dirán que al centro comercial, porque dos misiles rusos no pueden fallar el blanco por tanta distancia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada día se ve más lo cutre que son las ffas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

El daño y pánico que provocan SEIS tristes HIMARS en los rusos. Imagínate lo que harían los QUINIENTOS que va a comprar Polonia.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas alejaron a los rusos de Klynove cerca de Bakhmut y recuperaron el control total.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cuscarejo (28 Jun 2022)

Caaaalma, ya pasóóóóóó, ya pasóóóóóó....


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Los rusos han minado cualquier área por la que han pasado, incluidas las tierras de cultivo, para evitar que se cosechen o siembren cultivos. El ejército ucraniano está desminando millones de hectáreas de tierra para asegurar que continúe la producción de alimentos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Ya sabemos que Putin está haciendo lo mismo sin necesidad de crear los campos de exterminio. Pero crear dichos campos exclusivamente para hacinar y exterminar humanos, con la imagen esa que todos tenemos grabada en la mente. ¿Hasta qué punto sería soportable no intervenir?.



Bueno puttin está reclutando s cualquier ruso parlante del dombass y lanzarlo a una carga suicida..así luego no hay competencia para poner colonizadores


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra: Rusia confía en oficiales retirados y fuerzas de reserva debido a grandes pérdidas. El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo el 27 de junio que continúa buscando formas de reponer sus capacidades de fuerza cada vez más agotadas sin anunciar una movilización general.


----------



## moncton (28 Jun 2022)

media docena de cacharritos modernos de la OTAN y los rusos se cagan por la pata abajo

Ya no hay equivocacion posible, en caso de conflicto "convencional" no durarian ni 3 dias


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Dos mas que se piran

*Michelin deja Rusia*
El fabricante francés de neumáticos Michelin tiene la intención de transferir su negocio ruso a la alta dirección local. Esta decisión en la empresa se explica por la imposibilidad de continuar con las entregas en las condiciones actuales. La oficina de representación rusa de Michelin después de la transferencia actuará como una estructura independiente.

*El fabricante de ascensores Kone deja Rusia*
La empresa finlandesa Kone, especializada en la producción de ascensores y escaleras mecánicas, transfiere la división rusa a la dirección local. Tras la finalización de la transferencia del negocio, Kone saldrá del mercado ruso, pero seguirá manteniendo sus instalaciones y terminará los proyectos abiertos.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5435006?from=top_main_1


Kone uno de los mayores proveedores de ascensores y escaleras mecánicas del mundo. Gran oportunidad para que la población rusa de gopniks de gran altura mejore sus habilidades de construcción


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> media docena de cacharritos modernos de la OTAN y los rusos se cagan por la pata abajo
> 
> Ya no hay equivocacion posible, en caso de conflicto "convencional" no durarian ni 3 dias



Como dije..la primera noche de la guerra los rusos lanzaron 77 aviones..
La OTAN puede lanzar más de 400


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Ya sabemos que Putin está haciendo lo mismo sin necesidad de crear los campos de exterminio. Pero crear dichos campos exclusivamente para hacinar y exterminar humanos, con la imagen esa que todos tenemos grabada en la mente. ¿Hasta qué punto sería soportable no intervenir?.



La cuestión también sería quién interviene y cómo. La OTAN en su conjunto dudo mucho que aprobara algo así unánimemente, algunos dirían que no se puede arriesgar una guerra nuclear, otros que mire usté que esos campos no son de exterminio sino de retención y que si muere alguien es por casualidades de la vida.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como dije..la primera noche de la guerra los rusos lanzaron 77 aviones..
> La OTAN puede lanzar más de 400



Ya no el número, la diferencia abismal está en la efectividad. 77 aviones occidentales tendrían como mínimo el doble de efectividad en sus ataques. Imagínate 400. Aparte del estrés entre los pilotos rusos sabiendo que por ahí hay pululando un montón de cazas furtivos que no pueden ver, pero los furtivos a ellos sí.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jun 2022)

No me puedo conectar mucho pero os voy leyendo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

la exclusion area otan se tenia que haber impuesto en el momento en el que la finta de kiev fracasó, no hubiera pasado nada, ucrania no es territorio saberano ruso como para que de ello se razone una escalada nuclear, rusia se hubiera retirado con almenos una buena escusa; pelea contra la otan y es demasiado. Ahora el puerco imperio se va a desangrar y va a desangrar ucrania porque en su inmenso orgullo no pueden tolterar que un paisito les esté plantando cara y el escalón de perdida no se calcula bien.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ya no el número, la diferencia abismal está en la efectividad. 77 aviones occidentales tendrían como mínimo el doble de efectividad en sus ataques. Imagínate 400. Aparte del estrés entre los pilotos rusos sabiendo que por ahí hay pululando un montón de cazas furtivos que no pueden ver, pero los furtivos a ellos sí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

Supongo que la nueva explicacion del kremlin al humo que se ve alli será que han detenido con exito un intento de invasión con naves enterprise incluidas



ghawar dijo:


> No me puedo conectar mucho pero os voy leyendo:


----------



## moncton (28 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como dije..la primera noche de la guerra los rusos lanzaron 77 aviones..
> La OTAN puede lanzar más de 400



Esta claro

pero lo critico no es que la OTAN pueda mandar 400 aviones la primera noche

Lo brutal es que la OTAN puede seguir mandando 400 aviones cada dia durante 6 meses si hace falta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

hilo completo con la situacion de los frentes detallada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hilo completo con la situacion de los frentes detallada



Básicamente el 60%del ejército ruso está en el dombass..


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Según el payaso Peskov no han robado grano en ucrania

"'Primero llevan el grano a la Crimea anexada... Transfieren el grano ucraniano a los graneleros, donde se mezcla con el grano de Rusia; luego se exporta con certificados rusos, diciendo que es grano ruso". Luego, los barcos se dirigieron a Siria o Turquía”. 











Tracking where Russia is taking Ukraine's stolen grain


Russia is accused of thefts of vast quantities of grain from occupied Ukraine. Where is it being taken?



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Los usanos y britanicos se tienen q estar descojonando cada dia mas con este ejercito de Pancho Villa

El barco de desembarco ruso no pudo soportar el peso del Pantsir-S1 cuando fue entregado a la Isla de las Serpientes. Los rusos tomaron el barco de desembarco con una grúa flotante y decidieron navegar. ¡Los civiles rechazaron tal trabajo y luego el Mayor General! Yasnikov se convirtió en operador de grúa.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los usanos y britanicos se tienen q estar descojonando cada dia mas con este ejercito de Pancho Villa
> 
> El barco de desembarco ruso no pudo soportar el peso del Pantsir-S1 cuando fue entregado a la Isla de las Serpientes. Los rusos tomaron el barco de desembarco con una grúa flotante y decidieron navegar. ¡Los civiles rechazaron tal trabajo y luego el Mayor General! Yasnikov se convirtió en operador de grúa.



Pues imagínate que se cae al mar 25 millones de antiaéreo..aunque fue machacado hace 4 días..


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy la línea del frente se extiende por 2400 km, es decir, tanto como la URSS mantuvo contra la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Luego, la Unión Soviética recibió mucho más apoyo militar de Occidente", - Kyrylo Budanov.



Si Rusia ahora admite que no pudo derrotar a Ucrania, no será un colapso del sistema, será un colapso del estado. Por lo tanto, el ejército ruso se verá obligado a luchar hasta el final.

No tienen otra opción”, dijo el mayor general Kyrylo Budanov, jefe de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, en una entrevista con el Financial Times.


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky ahora comenta un intento fallido de suicidio de Medvedev? hay alguna referencia a esta noticia?


¿Es la Rusia de Putin un estado nazi?

Se ha derramado mucha tinta sobre los amigos de Putin y su familia extendida que se beneficiaron de su amistad y parentesco con él, todos los cuales se hicieron ricos.
Sin embargo, hay un lado oscuro en esas relaciones. Me recuerdan a la serie de Netflix The Crown, en la que las esperanzas, los sueños y las opiniones personales de las personas cercanas a la Reina Isabel II se han sacrificado por su servicio y obligaciones con la Corona.
Sin embargo, en el caso del zar ruso, el giro hacia la oscuridad ha hecho que esos sacrificios sean aún más conmovedores y dramáticos.





La trayectoria de vida de Dmitry Medvedev, amigo de Putin desde los años 90, es similar a la de la princesa Margarita.

Medvedev ha vivido a la sombra del zar durante más de dos décadas, y su existencia ha sido moldeada por su servicio a él. Y como Margaret, es alcohólico.

Medvedev fue presidente suplente durante cuatro años, de 2008 a 2012, sin poder real. Luego fue el líder del impopular partido gobernante, y en los últimos meses se le pidió que respaldara completamente a SMO y actuara con firmeza para preparar al público para su próximo trabajo como gauleiter de la Ucrania ocupada.

Alexei Navalny fue el primero en burlarse públicamente de Medvedev enumerando sus excentricidades poco masculinas, como una colección de zapatillas de deporte de colores brillantes en el documental "Él no es Dimon para ti", y su última postura solo hizo que los rusos lo ridiculizaran aún más.

Hoy, el canal General SVR Telegram informó que anoche se frustró un intento de suicidio del expresidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev.
Una señora de la limpieza en la oficina de Dmitry Medvedev descubrió hojas de papel en el escritorio con cinco versiones de una nota de suicidio escrita con la característica letra grande y amplia de Dmitry Medvedev, e informó de inmediato a los guardias de seguridad.

Los guardias encontraron a Dmitry Medvedev borracho con una pistola en la mano derecha.

Después de un poco de persuasión, Medvedev entregó el arma, que resultó estar cargada con munición real.

Bajo Medvedev, se descubrió otra nota, aparentemente la sexta versión final. Inmediatamente se informó a Vladimir Putin.
Putin ordenó no darle más alcohol a Medvedev y ponerlo bajo vigilancia suicida.

En sus notas de suicidio, Dmitry Medvedev escribió que no podía soportar la humillación y la angustia emocional, se sentía una persona sin valor, incapaz de cualquier cosa, odiaba la guerra y a quienes la desencadenaron, y culpó al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, Yuri Kovalchuk, Nikolai Patrushev. , Alexander Bortnikov e Igor Secuin por su muerte.

En una versión de la nota de suicidio, Medvedev escribió que está cansado de ser el títere de Putin.















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.



Otra entrada de Brutalsky sobre Medvedev,

¿Por qué Dmitry Medvedev es tan impopular en Rusia?

Rusia ha sido atropellada por un grupo de perdedores que han usurpado el poder en el Kremlin.
Quizás el mayor perdedor de todos ellos, además de Vladimir Putin, naturalmente, es Dmitry Medvedev. Comenzó como una paloma que creía honestamente en los valores liberales occidentales y terminó como un halcón que satanizaba a Occidente mientras todo el mundo se reía de él.
Dicho esto, su historia es bastante triste y, creo, instructiva.

A principios de junio, Medvedev publicó en su canal de Telegram: "La gente a menudo me pregunta por qué mis publicaciones en Telegram son tan duras. La respuesta es que los odio. Son bastardos y escoria. Quieren la muerte para nosotros, para Rusia. Y mientras mientras esté vivo, haré todo lo posible para que desaparezcan".

Esto se produjo inmediatamente después del anuncio de que el INS canceló a su hijo, hijo único, la tarjeta verde de Ilyusha.
Ilyusha es recordado como un mocoso mimado que cuando era niño se quejaba de que no podía soportar el olor de cierto árbol cerca de la mansión familiar en Ryublevka, cerca de Moscú, y su padre ordenó talar toda la arboleda.

Ilyusha, ahora un hombre joven, tuvo que abandonar los Estados Unidos y su negocio de gasolineras en tres días. En el Kremlin del siglo XXI debido a la posesión del poder absoluto, un agravio personal es a) tomando proporciones globales que lo abarcan todo b) siempre proyección.
Traduzco del idioma del Kremlin: “Odio a Estados Unidos, porque me odian. Piensan que nosotros, los amigos de Putin, somos bastardos y escoria. Quieren deshacerse de nosotros. Pero mientras estemos vivos, no renunciaremos a nuestro poder y no desapareceremos”.







No hace mucho, Dmitry Medvedev jugó en el equipo de EE. UU. Su dicho más famoso fue "La libertad es mejor que la falta de libertad" y una vez visitó Silicone Valley como primer ministro.

Fue designado como un calentador de banco para Putin en 2008, para hacer creer a los occidentales que Rusia sigue siendo una democracia, y que Putin, quien había dado un escalofriante Discurso de Munich el año anterior donde habló sobre el fin del mundo unipolar, no llamó. tiros más.
En Italia, en ese momento, me senté en una conferencia dada por Fyodor Lukynov, un periodista ruso y agente encubierto del FSB. Estaba en un circuito para convencer a los europeos de que Medvedev es un verdadero gobernante de Rusia y que Putin no regresará en 2012.






El Sr. Lukyanenko es el que no sonríe.

Su objetivo y el de otros activos del FSB era adormecer a los europeos y evitar que consideraran una revolución de colores en Rusia.
Dmitry Medvedev no fue una cita al azar. Era 7 centímetros más bajo que Vladimir Putin, y el FSB consiguió un kompromat muy sólido sobre él.
Solo tiene un artículo, con fotos y evidencia incriminatoria, pero fue más que suficiente para asegurar que Medvedev no se rebelara, siguiera la línea y dimitiera silenciosamente al final de su mandato.







En 2012, Lady Gaga expresó su agradecimiento al primer ministro ruso, Dmitry Medvedev, por oponerse a las leyes regionales que tipifican como delito proporcionar a los menores información sobre la homosexualidad. La llamada Ley Rusa de Propaganda Gay.
Mientras Medvedev estuviera nominalmente a cargo de Rusia, esta ley no tenía ninguna posibilidad en la Duma Estatal y el Consejo Federal, ya que Medvedev la habría vetado.

Al año siguiente, Medvedev renunció y Putin dio luz verde a la ley federal "con el propósito de proteger a los niños de la información que aboga por la negación de los valores familiares tradicionales".

Esta fue la venganza de Putin contra los manifestantes de Bolotnaya, organizada entre 2011 y 2013. Fueron organizadas por la clase liberal educada de Moscú, la base misma del apoyo de Medvedev.

Putin jugó la carta de la homofobia apelando al electorado de las zonas rurales y la clase trabajadora que apoyaría su operación militar especial en 2022.

Una de las muchas víctimas no intencionales de la nueva ley fue el amigo de Putin, Dmitry Medvedev, a quien conoció por primera vez en 1990.
El único elemento en la carpeta kompromat sobre Dimitry Medvedev guardado amorosamente en la sede de la policía secreta en Lubyanka es su homosexualidad.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

O has hecho un máster en desecho social, o te caíste al nacer, vamos a ver subnormal en serio crees que Putin nos va a salvar de todo eso?


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Éxito fenomenal y sin precedentes de la inteligencia rusa. Roskosmos dijo que sabe con certeza que la cumbre de la OTAN se llevará a cabo en Madrid, la sede de la OTAN está en Bruselas y la residencia del presidente de los Estados Unidos y el Pentágono están en Washington. No estoy bromeando. Esta es una declaración real de Roscosmos.



Rusia "Roscosmos" publica imágenes satelitales y coordenadas de los lugares donde se realizará la cumbre de la OTAN

Hoy se inaugura en Madrid la cumbre de la OTAN, en la que los países occidentales declararán a Rusia su peor enemigo.

Mientras representantes de los 30 países de la alianza, así como socios y candidatos, tratarán el concepto estratégico hasta 2030, *Roscosmos publica fotografías satelitales del lugar de celebración de la cumbre y de esos mismos “centros de toma de decisiones”* que apoyan a los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Al mismo tiempo damos las coordenadas de los objetos. Entonces, por si acaso:










Госкорпорация «Роскосмос»


Первый и единственный официальный Telegram-канал Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Si, la cara de los ucros está jodiendo el puño de los rusos. Aquí, el tonto que no se consuela es porque no quiere



Joder, todos los nazis del foro hacéis cola para pasaros por este hilo. Cuatro mensajes publicados pero comparecer por aquí es una gesta que os hace más hombrecito, no? "Estuve en el hilo de Txusky. " diréis, como correr en el encierro aunque el toro más cercano que hayáis visto es en forma de estofado.

Ya no te "realiza" meterte con el colectivo "LGTBI" o con la "moronegrada"? Dios os crea y Burbuja os junta.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

De momento solo hay 4 himars en Ucrania. Hay 50 ucranianos siendo entrenados en polonia con otros 4 himars durante 2 semanas. Dentro de 2 semanas habrá 8 himars como mínimo en Ucrania.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

Vista aérea del centro comercial, se ve claramente el pepinazo en el centro y que no está rodeado de otros edificios como es habitual en los CC.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## EGO (28 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104710



Hay que restregarselo por la cara a los mierdas putincels.


----------



## Subprime (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (28 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Como es posible que un arma básica como esta pueda tener ese nivel de efectividad y daño. 
No me puedo imaginar lo que sucedería contra un ejército realmente bien equipado y no con elementos mendigados/escasos como e Ukraniano.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

Los himars son una locura de están cargando las bases y almacenes rusos y solo tienen 4 . Dentro de 2 semanas tendrán 8 como mínimo. Con 50 le bastaria a Ucrania para ganar la guerra reventando todas las bases rusas en Ucrania. Empiezo a creer que la otan le da las coordinadas de las posiciones rusas a Ucrania para las revienten con los himars


----------



## darkgauntlet (28 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Imaginad que Putin llegara a imitar a Hitler hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Que empezara a crear campos de exterminio para intentar exterminar a todos los ucranianos, mujeres y niños incluidos. Que esto lo supiera todo el planeta, es más, que ni el propio Putin se molestara en ocultarlo, pero eso sí, amenazando siempre con las armas nucleares a todos los que intentaran pararlo.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurriría?, ¿qué haría el resto del mundo?. ¿Se seguiría sin hacer nada aunque metieran a todos los ucranianos en cámaras de gas y hornos crematorios, por miedo a la guerra nuclear?.



Dejando la reflexión de fondo aparte, ¿por qué este afán por hacer símiles entre Putin y Hitler, cuando, tanto por motivos políticos como históricos, vendría al pelo hacerlos con Stalin?

Holodomor, Gulag, purgas, deportaciones, rusificación, tiranía y miseria soviéticas... Los alemanes, de hecho, fueron recibidos incluso como libertadores por no pocos ucranianos, a causa de todo ello.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los himars son una locura de están cargando las bases y almacenes rusos y solo tienen 4 . Dentro de 2 semanas tendrán 8 como mínimo. Con 50 le bastaria a Ucrania para ganar la guerra reventando todas las bases rusas en Ucrania. Empiezo a creer que la otan le da las coordinadas de las posiciones rusas a Ucrania para las revienten con los himars



Bueno es obvio que el awacs que lleva volando todo estos meses desde la frontera polaca tiene algo que ver con interceptación de mensajes y tal


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jun 2022)

Os traigo la merienda.

La artillería ucraniana está a punto de volverse mucho más precisa. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Como es posible que un arma básica como esta pueda tener ese nivel de efectividad y daño.
> No me puedo imaginar lo que sucedería contra un ejército realmente bien equipado y no con elementos mendigados/escasos como e Ukraniano.



Polonia ha comprado 300 himars. El ejercito polaco humillaria a rusia


----------



## ELVR (28 Jun 2022)

darkgauntlet dijo:


> Dejando la reflexión de fondo aparte, ¿por qué este afán por hacer símiles entre Putin y Hitler, cuando, tanto por motivos políticos como históricos, vendría al pelo hacerlos con Stalin?
> 
> Holodomor, Gulag, purgas, deportaciones, rusificación, tiranía y miseria soviéticas... Los alemanes, de hecho, fueron recibidos incluso como libertadores por no pocos ucranianos, a causa de todo ello.



Porque Stalin, al igual que el innombrable, murió en su cama*, mientras que el bigotes (bueno bigotes tenían los 3, el de bigote tipo charlot) se suicidó en un bunker maloliente mientras arriba arrasaban su capital y las señoras no tenían más remedio que abrirse bien con los recién llegados, por lo que le ha quedado un aura de perdedor.

* Estrictamente hablando uno murió en la cama .. del hospital en una agonía inducida por su yerno y el otro (opinión mía, ojo) tuvo que ser "ayudado" a conocer el inframundo antes de que le diese por la Gram Purga 2.0


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Vodka no les va a faltar...

*El dueño de las marcas Johnnie Walker, Guinness, Baileys y Captain Morgan deja Rusia*
Diageo, grupo británico (Smirnoff, Johnnie Walker, Guinness, Baileys, Captain Morgan y otras marcas de alcohol) se va de Rusia, dijo la compañía a Kommersant. En marzo, el fabricante suspendió temporalmente el envío de productos terminados a clientes en Rusia.
“Tras el cese de las exportaciones y la venta de productos terminados a nuestros clientes en Rusia en el mes de marzo, hemos tomado la difícil decisión de tener que retirar paulatinamente las actividades comerciales en el país. Esperamos que este proceso tome aproximadamente seis meses, durante los cuales nos mantendremos enfocados en apoyar a nuestros empleados, lo que incluye brindarles un paquete de compensación ampliado en pleno cumplimiento de la ley rusa”, dijo un representante de Kommersant.
Según el sitio web de la empresa , suministra productos a 70.000 tiendas y 19.000 restaurantes y bares en Rusia. El 3 de marzo, Diageo anunció que suspendería temporalmente la importación de bebidas alcohólicas a Rusia tras el inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania. A partir de ese momento, la empresa ha estado vendiendo sus existencias de productos en Rusia.









Владелец брендов Johnnie Walker, Guinness, Baileys и Captain Morgan уходит из России


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru







Los chinos comprando gas y petróleo con descuento y preparando el abrazo...

*China ha reducido las exportaciones a Rusia un 38% desde febrero*
El volumen de las exportaciones chinas a Rusia desde finales de febrero hasta finales de mayo disminuyó un 38% en comparación con la segunda mitad de 2021. Sin embargo, las importaciones de Rusia durante el mismo tiempo aumentaron considerablemente y alcanzaron un récord de $ 10,3 mil millones. Tales datos se proporcionan en un estudio del Instituto Peterson de Economía Mundial (PIIE) sobre la efectividad de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia en relación con los eventos. en Ucrania. Los especialistas del PIIE analizaron datos de 54 países del mundo, que representaron casi el 90% de las importaciones rusas en 2021.
Según los autores del estudio, esto puede indicar que Beijing desconfía de ayudar a Moscú, para no perder el acceso a las tecnologías estadounidenses y europeas y a los mercados donde vende sus productos. Sin embargo, China no está abandonando por completo el comercio con Rusia, y sus importaciones desde Rusia están batiendo récords. Al mismo tiempo, casi el 80% de estas importaciones son de petróleo y gas.









Китай с февраля сократил экспорт в Россию на 38%


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Jun 2022)

Un español diría "Joderos hijos de putas"

Los latinoamericanos sois más educados y decís "jodanse".

Posteas desde Venezuela o desde México? Te llega para vivir con lo que te pagan o estas pluriempleado?


----------



## Casino (28 Jun 2022)

¿y por qué grita el hermano cobriso?


----------



## asakopako (28 Jun 2022)

El que faltaba, niggerthum.


----------



## asakopako (28 Jun 2022)

Todo el suceso del centro comercial para mí deja una cosa clara que es que no se puede debatir con las putinejas.

Ya lo tenía claro como en la primera semana de marzo pero sólo hace confirmarlo. Da igual que les entierres en datos. Todo ej mentira, propaganda, zelenjki tocando el piano, antonia 3, ponte la cuarta, los anglos, el globalismo. Esos son sus argumentos.


----------



## ELVR (28 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿y por qué grita el hermano cobriso?



Habrán reducido el número de rublos por mensaje.


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Putin legaliza en Rusia la piratearía y el estraperlo, ya es oficial

*Putin legalizó las importaciones paralelas*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que legaliza las importaciones paralelas para 2022. La misma ley elimina la responsabilidad penal y administrativa para este tipo de importación.

Ahora bien, no se considerará infracción el uso del derecho exclusivo a los resultados de la actividad intelectual, expresados en bienes y medios de individualización, con que dichos bienes sean marcados. Por lo tanto, la ley protege a las empresas rusas que importan bienes sin el permiso del titular de los derechos de autor.

La ley que elimina la responsabilidad administrativa y penal por importaciones paralelas fue aprobada por el Consejo de la Federación el 22 de junio. El día anterior, fue adoptado inmediatamente en la segunda y tercera lectura en la Duma del Estado.

La importación paralela es la importación de bienes fabricados oficialmente por el fabricante, que se entregan legalmente a terceros países, pero que el fabricante no permite que se importen al territorio de la Federación Rusa. Anteriormente, la importación de este tipo de mercancías estaba prohibida, pero ahora está parcialmente permitida. Esto se aplica a las mercancías incluidas en la resolución del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio
El 6 de mayo, el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio compiló una lista de productos que se pueden importar a Rusia sin el permiso del titular de los derechos de autor. En particular, la lista incluye la electrónica y las herramientas necesarias para la industria rusa. Por el momento, los principales proveedores de mercancías de importación paralela para Rusia son China, Hong Kong, los países de la CEI, así como Kazajstán, Uzbekistán y Kirguistán.

A fines de junio, Kommersant se enteró de que varios mercados rusos habían desarrollado sus propios esquemas para importar productos de marcas que habían salido de Rusia. Entre los que pretenden participar en el proyecto se encuentran Yandex.Market y Ozon. Wildberries y Lamoda se negaron a comentar.









Путин легализовал параллельный импорт


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Cuscarejo (28 Jun 2022)

Que ya, que ya... que si...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin legaliza en Rusia la piratearía y el estraperlo, ya es oficial
> 
> *Putin legalizó las importaciones paralelas*
> 
> ...



Si y los rusos estrapelistas lo declararsn a su hacienda..


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (28 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104799



Pues eso, amablemente le dicen que no moleste y ya, no le meten en un gulag ni le dan un café de polonio, y encima se queja.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Habrán reducido el número de rublos por mensaje.



Y encima usan el cambio oficial y no el real para convertirlos en bolivares y pesos


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

Pero vete allí a vivir y deja de dar por culo en el decadente occidente


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Wilson José, el que un conquistador extremeño se fuckara en la selva a tu tatatatatatatatarabuela y que un progre te diera DNI a cambio de tal hecho, no te convierte en español.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ojalá superen la antinomia cagándose a pollazos.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Jun 2022)

Mira por donde, este rojo va a inaugurar mi ignore de hoy.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

Estoy en Madrid y es brutal el convoy de seguridad que lleva el presidente Estados Unidos. Se nota que es la 1 potencia mundial. Por lo menos 50 coches iban protegiendo el coche de Biden


----------



## uberales (28 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104799



Normal tendrá problemas de sacar el dni sin saber quién es su padre. Un tío que cada día dice que su padre tiene un oficio distinto... Además que si entra a lo mejor monta una mesa de esas con una pelotita y tres vasos, y queda un poco o se viste de gitana y se pone a hacer cosas de numerología...


----------



## asakopako (28 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Normal tendrá problemas de sacar el dni sin saber quién es su padre. Un tío que cada día dice que su padre tiene un oficio distinto... Además que si entra a lo mejor monta una mesa de esas con una pelotita y tres vasos, y queda un poco o se viste de gitana y se pone a hacer cosas de numerología...



Su padre de joven era agente de la KGB y trabajó codo con codo junto a Putin en la estación de Tomelloso, que tenían allí una célula durmiente o algo. Me lo ha dicho M. Pide a cambio de 3 rublillos de nada. Nunca la información de calidac fue tan barata.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

Calculando lo que pudo salir de Bielorrusia en toneladas y proyectiles


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

70 de una tacada

Bulgaria expulsa a 70 (!!!) "diplomáticos" rusos acusados de espionaje. Esta es la mitad de la presencia diplomática rusa en Bulgaria.


----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

Continúa la deschatarrizacion del ER

La lista de Oryx alcanza ya los 800 tanques confirmados


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Jun 2022)

Venga, sal del armario con dignidad.

Esto de más a abajo sólo lo puede haber escrito un gay, así que deja de decir tonterías y vive tu sexualidad en armonía con la naturaleza.

Por @Hermano con alma
"
_*VER, PAYASOS, QUE ES MUY SENCILLO*_

*OS COMPRÁIS LA BALANZA DIGITAL XIAOMI (25€) QUE OS MIDE GRASA, MÚSCULO, ETC.
OS BAJÁIS LA APP ZEPP LIFE GRATUITA
OS ASIGNARÁ UNA PUNTUACIÓN CORPORAL ACORDE A VUESTRA EDAD, ALTURA, PESO, MÚSCULO, GRASA Y OTRAS VARIABLES
SIMPLEMENTE TENÉIS QUE DEDICAROS UNOS MESES A SUBIR ESA PUNTUACIÓN AL MÁXIMO

DESPUÉS
VAIS A UNA PELUQUERÍA Y LE PEDÍS QUE OS CORTE EL PELO LO MEJOR POSIBLE, UN NUEVO LOOK, PERO SIN LOCURAS NI MARICONADAS NI MODAS

DESPUÉS
VAIS AL CORTE INGLÉS
Y LE PEDÍS A LA PUTILLA RUBIA JOVEN QUE OS RECOMIENDE CREMAS FACIALES BARATAS

DESPUÉS*
_*COMPRÁIS UNA CAMISETA NEGRA DE 5€ EN EL ZARA O HM SIN DIBUJITOS DE LOS POKEMON NI DE GOKU EN SUPERSAIYAN 3, Y UNOS PANTALONES VAQUEROS CLAROS, PERO SIN LOCURAS NI PANTALONES AJUSTADOS DE MARICONA NI COSAS RARAS"*_


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (28 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿y por qué grita el hermano cobriso?



El catequesis orco.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Subprime (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Faltan imágenes ,el forocalvomaspelas.com solo deja poner 5
Parece que usaron misiles antiguos KH22, sin guía satélite y fallaron


Investigación del ataque con misiles al centro comercial Kremenchuk







A estas alturas, la mayoría de la gente ha visto las imágenes de las secuelas del ataque con misiles rusos que golpeó un centro comercial lleno de gente en Kremenchuk, Ucrania, el 27 de junio. Este es solo uno de las docenas de videos de ese día:
Ucrania afirma que Rusia apuntó intencionalmente al concurrido centro comercial como represalia por los ataques de HIMARS en los puestos de mando rusos los días anteriores. Rusia afirma que en realidad atacaron la planta de mecanizado de Kredmash, que afirma que albergaba armamento donado por la OTAN. Afirman que fueron estas municiones las que en realidad dañaron el centro comercial cercano.
Las nuevas imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad en el área pueden darnos una imagen mucho más clara de lo que realmente sucedió (spoiler: ambos lados lo están haciendo girar):
Para averiguar lo que estamos viendo aquí, debemos comenzar por obtener una mejor idea del diseño geográfico del área. En el mapa a continuación, he marcado las ubicaciones del centro comercial en amarillo, la fábrica en rojo, el par de corredores en azul, el padre y el niño (presumiblemente) en verde, la persona solitaria junto al bote en blanco y la gente en el cenador en morado. Las flechas indican la dirección de atención de cada grupo de personas.

El área alrededor del centro comercial Kremenchuk y la planta Kredmash
(perdonen mi falta de habilidades con MS Paint)
El análisis de los distintos ángulos de las cámaras de seguridad del parque nos da una excelente idea de lo que sucedió exactamente ayer. Voy a organizar el análisis de seguimiento por el tiempo de reproducción del video, no por las marcas de tiempo reales de las cámaras de seguridad, para que sea más fácil de seguir.

*Tiempo de video 00: 00-00: 09 (Azul):*
Esta cámara está en la misma ubicación general que Azul (los corredores), pero está orientada hacia el Este, por lo que no tiene una vista de nada más que escombros que caen en el estanque y el área donde la persona en Blanco se pone a cubierto.


*Tiempo de video 00:09-00:16 (Azul):*
Puede ver que el par de corredores escuchan la primera explosión, aunque desde donde están claramente no pueden ver la fuente del ruido. Miran al otro lado del charco y ven a la gente reaccionando a lo que sea que ellos mismos no pueden ver. No llueven escombros, por lo que podemos estar seguros de que la explosión vista desde la primera cámara es la segunda explosión.


*Tiempo de video 00: 16-00: 32 (azul):*
La segunda explosión se produce _muy _ cerca de los corredores. Aquí es donde podemos ver la lluvia de escombros exactamente como en la primera sección del video. El hombre se tira al estanque y la mujer sale corriendo hacia el Noroeste (hacia Green).


*Tiempo de video 00:32-00:42 (Verde):*
Aquí vemos al hombre reaccionar a la primera explosión agarrando a su hijo y corriendo para esconderse bajo un árbol. El humo de la primera explosión se puede ver claramente a lo lejos en la parte superior central del video (amarillo).


*Tiempo de video 00: 42-00: 55 (verde):*
La segunda explosión es claramente visible y mucho más cercana que la primera. Una vez más vemos los escombros lloviendo en el estanque. Los corredores (azules) están oscurecidos desde este ángulo, pero el reflejo de la explosión en el estanque te muestra exactamente dónde estarían.


*Tiempo de video 00:56-01:12 (Blanco):*
Vemos a la persona solitaria cerca del bote comenzando a levantarse después de la primera explosión, y luego tratando de ponerse a cubierto después de la segunda. La gran pieza de escombros que golpea el estanque deja muy claro que la segunda explosión es la que fue capturada por la primera cámara en este video. La imagen superior aquí es de la ubicación Blanca, mientras que la imagen inferior es de la primera cámara con una vista de Blanco.






*Tiempo de video 01:12-01:20 (púrpura):*
Podemos ver a las personas en la glorieta reaccionando inmediatamente a la primera explosión. Se tapan los oídos y comienzan a correr por el puente.






*Tiempo de video 01: 19-01: 20 (púrpura):*
Los corredores (Azul) se pueden ver claramente en el fondo, deteniéndose frente a la Planta Kredmash y tratando de averiguar qué está sucediendo.






*Tiempo de video 01:20-01:43 (púrpura):*
Una vez más se puede ver la segunda explosión _muy _ cerca de los corredores (Azul). Ves al hombre arrojarse al estanque y la mujer salir corriendo hacia el noroeste (hacia Green).






*Entonces, ¿qué nos dice todo esto sobre lo que sucedió?*

Está muy claro que el centro comercial fue atacado antes que la planta Kredmash.
Dado que el centro comercial fue golpeado primero, es imposible que algo dentro de la planta haya causado el daño en el centro comercial.
La planta Kredmash _fue_ golpeada, lo que indica que al menos existe la posibilidad de que el centro comercial no haya sido atacado intencionalmente.
El hecho de que la planta fuera atacada da un poco de credibilidad a la historia rusa de que la atacaron porque creían que estaba almacenando equipo militar. Esto _convertiría _ a la planta en un objetivo militar. Sin embargo, sus afirmaciones de que los daños a la planta causaron explosiones secundarias que dañaron el centro comercial son completa y comprobablemente falsas.
_Lo que realmente sucedió es que, intencionalmente o no, el ejército ruso destruyó primero_ el centro comercial Kremenchuk y luego causó daños a la planta Kredmash en segundo lugar. Intencional o no, la destrucción de un concurrido centro comercial civil es absolutamente un crimen de guerra.



No incluí esto en el artículo porque no puedo confirmarlo, pero:

Se cree que el ataque se realizó con misiles antibuque Kh-22. Esas cosas son *antiguas*. Introducido en 1962, sin guía satelital, se basa únicamente en un buscador RADAR y guía inercial. La explicación más sencilla es un fallo con el primer disparo y un golpe de refilón con el segundo.

En última instancia, los rusos conocen estas limitaciones y conocerían la posibilidad de un golpe exitoso, incluso en un objetivo tan grande como la planta a la que dicen apuntar. El hecho simple es que simplemente no les importaba lo que golpeaban. Si golpearon la planta, fantástico, si fallaron y mataron a un montón de civiles, también estaban de acuerdo con eso.



https://ko-fi.com/Post/What-Really-Happened-in-Kremenchuk-A0A8DI5JG


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Continúa la deschatarrizacion del ER
> 
> La lista de Oryx alcanza ya los 800 tanques confirmados



Ya van a sacar todo lo bueno... era para dejar sin munición a los ucras.


----------



## paconan (28 Jun 2022)

Andan desesperados necesitados de personal... ahora hasta 49, ya queda menos para los veteranos


Anuncios en autobuses rusos: "Un trabajo para hombres de verdad" "Ven a firmar un contrato y podrás ganar un millón de rublos este verano" "Se fomentan las referencias de compañeros" El ejército ruso ya es un esquema ponzi de MLM, excepto que no pierdes tu dinero sino tu vida. 




¡TRABAJO PARA HOMBRES DE VERDAD!
Invitamos a hombres menores de 49 años que sirvieron anteriormente en el ejército
al servicio militar bajo contrato y ofrecemos un contrato por
4 meses en su especialidad militar.
Pago mensual de 205 a 270 mil rublos por mes, al concluir
un contrato, recibe 200 mil rublos adicionales.
Hay un sistema de bonificación donde los ingresos posibles varían de 50 a 300
mil. Entonces, ¡durante el verano puedes ganar alrededor de un millón de rublos!
Existe un programa de recuperación de habilidades militares en el
centro de entrenamiento, equipamiento completo, alimentación, atención
médica, seguro obligatorio y estatus de combatiente con pago mensual
constante. Al final del contrato, es posible restaurar al anterior
lugar de trabajo o asistencia para encontrar trabajo, así como beneficios para un
combatiente.
Para ser enviado a contratar el servicio militar, es necesario ponerse en contacto
a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar en el lugar de residencia en Kazan. Traiga su pasaporte, identificación militar.
SNILS, números de TIN y detalles de cuentas bancarias
¡Los colegas son bienvenidos!
Información del teléfono:
Distrito de construcción
de aviones Novo-Savinovsky
221-42-42
Distrito
Privolzhsky Vakhitovsky
221-42-50
Kirovsky
Distrito de Moscú
237-85-93
Distrito soviético
273-94-23


----------



## uberales (28 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Andan desesperados necesitados de personal... ahora hasta 49, ya queda menos para los veteranos
> 
> 
> Anuncios en autobuses rusos: "Un trabajo para hombres de verdad" "Ven a firmar un contrato y podrás ganar un millón de rublos este verano" "Se fomentan las referencias de compañeros" El ejército ruso ya es un esquema ponzi de MLM, excepto que no pierdes tu dinero sino tu vida.
> ...



Ven y llévate tu lavadora


----------



## Alpharius (28 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ven y llévate tu lavadora



O tu aire acondicionado


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jun 2022)

Los líderes de Turquía, Suecia y Finlandia acaban de firmar un memorando para que los dos estados nórdicos se unan a la OTAN, eliminando un bloqueo turco del proceso de adhesión.


----------



## ELVR (28 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> O tu aire acondicionado





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/8wO45G


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Los ucros estan haciendo una buena destroza con sólo 4 HiMARS y van a multiplicar ese numero x 3 en pocas semanas, a ver qué hace entonces el genio ajedrecista del Kremlin, estoy deseoso de ver nuevas fintas, a poder ser de vuelta a Rusia



La selección de objetivos a atacar y la elección final de los candidatos es un muy arduo trabajo que va a verse sensiblemente aligerado. 
Por otra parte me alegro de que parece que se haya despistado alguno de los buenos, nada, una tontería; no sé si habría que devolverlos en garantía .


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vodka no les va a faltar...
> 
> *El dueño de las marcas Johnnie Walker, Guinness, Baileys y Captain Morgan deja Rusia*
> Diageo, grupo británico (Smirnoff, Johnnie Walker, Guinness, Baileys, Captain Morgan y otras marcas de alcohol) se va de Rusia, dijo la compañía a Kommersant. En marzo, el fabricante suspendió temporalmente el envío de productos terminados a clientes en Rusia.
> ...



China sabe que son los siguientes, de hecho Biden tiene tanta prisa que no puede ni esperar a terminar la guerra con Rusia para empezar con China.

Esta desatado, aunque supongo detras debe haber un analisis profundo, una guerra enquistada en Ucrania de 10 años puede no convenirle porque Rusia esta ganando tiempo para China.


----------



## Subprime (28 Jun 2022)

¿otro s-300 marca ACME?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

te ha faltado poner hay pero sin mariconadas ni cosas raras



Icibatreuh dijo:


> *ESPUÉS
> VAIS AL CORTE INGLÉS*
> *Y LE PEDÍS A LA PUTILLA RUBIA JOVEN QUE OS RECOMIENDE CREMAS FACIALES BARATAS*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> O tu aire acondicionado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)

hajajajaja si el khan no les meara en el pecho, no lo aceptarian como khan. Está es la puta verdad que debes conocer para ser el boss en el truñifero pantanal.



paconan dijo:


> ................
> Pago mensual de 205 a 270 mil rublos por mes, *al concluir*
> ,,,,,,,


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los himars son una locura de están cargando las bases y almacenes rusos y solo tienen 4 . Dentro de 2 semanas tendrán 8 como mínimo. Con 50 le bastaria a Ucrania para ganar la guerra reventando todas las bases rusas en Ucrania. Empiezo a creer que la otan le da las coordinadas de las posiciones rusas a Ucrania para las revienten con los himars



Joder qué mal pensado!... sólo la OTAN?


----------



## Subprime (28 Jun 2022)

con pinzas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## favelados (28 Jun 2022)

En Jarkov tb pasan cosas..

Una subestación eléctrica?

Otro almacen de munición?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

aqui el impacto del centro comercial


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui el impacto del centro comercial








Parece un KH 22.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

desplegados en la frontera con argelia


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jun 2022)

Firmado , filmado y sellado para que no haya dudas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105234
> 
> 
> Parece un KH 22.
> ...


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104799



A mamarla comunista.


----------



## Meridacarbono (29 Jun 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, gran victoria geoestratégica de Putin.


----------



## LouCypher (29 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Me temo que la cosa no cambiaría mucho, limpiezas étnicas han existido en muchos sitios, existen hoy en día en Ucrania en cada aldea o ciudad que toman los rusos. No es el al nivel industrial de los nazis pero, salvando unas pocas democracias en el mundo, al resto de países les da igual que un carnicero mate a gente armada que a civiles.



Como los nazis nadie, pero precisamente los rusos o soviéticos movieron comarcas enteras, si no etnias al acabar la 2GM, armenios, chechenos, cosacos, ucranianos ya habían matado por millones con el Holomodor. A Rusia no le tiembla el pulso a la hora de reorganizar su territorio. Al Risk sería implacable


----------



## LouCypher (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El pimpollo este esta nervioso, saben que van a perder Crimea
> 
> "Cualquier intento de invadir *Crimea* equivaldría a una declaración de *guerra* contra *Rusia*. Si un estado miembro de la *OTAN* hiciera tal movimiento, llevaría a un *conflicto* contra toda la Alianza del Atlántico Norte: a la *Tercera Guerra Mundial*, a un desastre total ", dijo el subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia* y ex presidente ruso *Dmitry Medvedev.*



Declaraciones dignas de un preso peligroso y politoxicómano armado con dos pinchos talegueros. En esto ha quedado la pólitica exterior rusa .


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jun 2022)

Los puntos del acuerdo Suecia, Finlandia y Turquía:

•Levantar su embargo de armas
•Apoyar a Turquía contra el PKK, investigar financiación y reclutamiento, y dejar de apoyar a YPG y FETO
•Modificar sus leyes sobre terrorismo, extraditar a los sospechosos de terrorismo y compartir información.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Canibalización en marcha

*Electrónica desmontada para piezas*
*Los servicios de reparación de equipos rusos están buscando componentes.*
Como descubrió Kommersant, para la reparación de teléfonos inteligentes, computadoras portátiles y otros dispositivos electrónicos en Rusia, debido a la escasez de componentes, los centros de servicio están comenzando a utilizar componentes de dispositivos nuevos y usados. Se espera que al menos se duplique el crecimiento y los plazos de reparación: los equipos importados a través de importaciones paralelas deberán enviarse a los países de destino original. 
La situación se complica aún más por el inicio de la venta en Rusia de equipos importados a través de importaciones paralelas.
Según los minoristas, los costes del servicio y su organización, que antes corrían a cargo de los fabricantes, ahora se han trasladado a los distribuidores.









Электронику разберут на запчасти


Российские сервисы ремонта техники ищут комплектующие




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Covaleda (29 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Firmado , filmado y sellado para que no haya dudas...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105249



Otro gran éxito de Vladimiro.
La Otan, que estaba moribunda y cuestionada, resucitada como en sus mejores tiempos, ampliada y bien engrasada con apoyo y pasta por parte de todos.
Genial movimiento de ajedrez.


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Día 126 de mi guerra de 3 días. Finlandia y Suecia han sido aceptados en la OTAN. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Jun 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> China sabe que son los siguientes, de hecho Biden tiene tanta prisa que no puede ni esperar a terminar la guerra con Rusia para empezar con China.
> 
> Esta desatado, aunque supongo detras debe haber un analisis profundo, una guerra enquistada en Ucrania de 10 años puede no convenirle porque Rusia esta ganando tiempo para China.



China basa su doctrina aerea en copias de menor calidad de aviones rusos. En esta guerra ha quedado demostrado que Rusia no es capaz de tener superioridad aerea contra un pais de tercera. Imaginaros lo que duraria las copias baratas de los aviones que han demostrado ser una mierda contra los sistemas occidentales. Sin superioridad aerea da igual los barcos que puedan poner China en el oceano. Van a seguir cerrados a cal y canto.


----------



## Casino (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> China basa su doctrina aerea en copias de menor calidad de aviones rusos. En esta guerra ha quedado demostrado que Rusia no es capaz de tener superioridad aerea contra un pais de tercera. Imaginaros lo que duraria las copias baratas de los aviones que han demostrado ser una mierda contra los sistemas occidentales. Sin superioridad aerea da igual los barcos que puedan poner China en el oceano. Van a seguir cerrados a cal y canto.




Pero además la doctrina del portaaviones está obsoleta desde que se perfeccionaron los sistemas de misiles antibuque. 
Un poco como con los manpads y las columnas de carros.


----------



## neutral295 (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> China basa su doctrina aerea en copias de menor calidad de aviones rusos. En esta guerra ha quedado demostrado que Rusia no es capaz de tener superioridad aerea contra un pais de tercera. Imaginaros lo que duraria las copias baratas de los aviones que han demostrado ser una mierda contra los sistemas occidentales. Sin superioridad aerea da igual los barcos que puedan poner China en el oceano. Van a seguir cerrados a cal y canto.



Que bombardee EEUU con sus aviones invisibles Moscú si tienen cojones  .En al guerra de los Balcanes los serbios derribaron un F-117 con un viejo misil ruso.  La prepotencia de EEUU se fue a la mierda, son unos borrachos jugadores de poker, lo dicen sus pelis.

*En 1999, un moderno avión furtivo F-117 (el modelo más avanzado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU a finales de los 90) fue derribado sobre Serbia con un misil y sistemas de radar soviéticos que se consideraban desfasados. ¿Cómo ocurrió todo?
La Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) había entrado en combate contra Serbia en 1999 para apoyar al grupo rebelde albanés de Kosovo, conocido como el Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo, que pretendía independizar de Belgrado a esta región.
Uno de los aparatos de los que realizaron operaciones sobre la región fue el F-117, avión que se había ganado la reputación de invisibilidad tras los exitosos ataques aéreos llevados a cabo durante la guerra del golfo Pérsico en 1991.
El historial de este poderoso aparato estuvo inmaculado hasta la noche del 27 de marzo, cuando el F-117A Vega 31 pilotado por el teniente coronel Darrel P. Zelko regresaba a la base de Aviano (Italia) tras realizar una misión de bombardeo cerca de la actual capital serbia. Su moderno avión fue impactado y derribado cerca de la aldea de Budanovci por un misil S-125 Nevá M, un antiaéreo que había entrado en combate en Vietnam en los años 60. Este veterano proyectil había sido disparado, tras ser localizado el avión estadounidense con un radar soviético P-18 de casi treinta años de antigüedad, por orden de Zoltán Dani, comandante de la tercera batería de la 250ª brigada de misiles.

¿Pero… cómo?
Según las Fuerzas Aliadas, los serbios fueron capaces de detectar el avión por operar sus unidades de radar en frecuencias inusualmente bajas, lo que hizo visible al blanco.
Los serbios, por su parte, afirmaron que los operadores de defensa aérea de Belgrado se habían dado cuenta que podían detectar aviones invisibles utilizando radares soviéticos ligeramente modificados. En concreto, estas modificaciones consistían en utilizar largas longitudes de onda, las cuales permitían a esos radares detectar a los aviones invisibles en un rango de distancia relativamente pequeño, cuando el avión abría sus compuertas del compartimento de armas en el momento de soltar sus bombas.
Además, los serbios, por increíble que parezca, monitorizaban las comunicaciones de radio de VHF y UHF de las fuerzas aliadas (casi sin encriptar) y fueron también capaces de interceptar el sistema ATO (Air Tasking Order) lo que les permitió situar baterías de defensa aérea cerca de posiciones cercanas a los objetivos que la OTAN iba a bombardear.
Otro hecho que, sin duda, ayudó a que el orgulloso avión de EE UU mordiese el polvo, fue que los EA-6B Prowler que solían apoyar a estos interfiriendo los radares yugoslavos no pudieron despegar aquella noche de su base en Italia, debido al mal tiempo. Zoltán Dani ha afirmado que recibió esta información gracias a los espías serbios que anotaban todos los movimientos de los aviones de la Alianza en sus aeródromos. Era una noche ideal para salir de caza.

Factor humano
Dani era un comandante muy motivado que, como explica The National Interest, había estudiado con minuciosidad las primeras tácticas occidentales de supresión de defensa aérea. En contraste con la postura estática adoptada por las fallidas defensas misilísticas iraquíes y sirias en Oriente Medio, permitía que sus tripulaciones activaran sus radares de blancos activos durante no más de veinte segundos, después de lo cual se les ordenaba que volvieran a replegarse, aunque no hubiesen abierto fuego.
El S-125M no se considera normalmente como un sistema SAM “móvil”, pero Zoltán hizo que su motivado equipo artillero fuese capaz de desplegar las armas en sólo 90 minutos (el tiempo estándar requerido era 150 minutos), un procedimiento facilitado por la reducción a la mitad del número de lanzadores en sus baterías. Mientras sus baterías se trasladaban de un sitio a otro, Dani también creó puestos SAM ficticios y radares objetivos falsos, tomados de viejos cazas MiG para desviar con ellos los misiles antirradiación de la OTAN.

Gracias a estos señuelos y al movimiento constante, la unidad de Zoltán no perdió ni una sola batería SAM, a pesar de que aviones de OTAN llegaron a disparar 23 misiles HARM contra estas. Zoltán Dani era la persona idónea para sacarle los colores al F-117.

¿Qué pasó con el piloto y el avión?
Darrel P. Zelko sobrevivió, eyectándose en paracaídas y siendo rescatado por la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU; los restos del avión, que deberían haber sido bombardeados para impedir su recuperación por los serbios, no pudieron ser destruidos debido a la rápida aparición de los medios de comunicación en el lugar del impacto.
Los serbios proporcionaron a técnicos rusos el material recogido, y estos se llevaron partes del avión Stealth a Rusia, viéndose así comprometidos así 25 años de investigación de la tecnología Stealth de Estados Unidos.

Varios restos del avión, como la cabina, permanecen en el Museo de la Aviación de Belgrado, cerca del Aeropuerto Nikola Tesla.
¿Y con Zoltán Dani?
La unidad de Dani reclamó poco después, el 2 de mayo, el derribo del segundo avión destruido por fuerzas yugoslavas durante el conflicto: un F-16 estadounidense.

Tras retirarse de la vida militar Zoltán Dani trabaja como panadero en su pueblo natal, Skorenovac.*


----------



## Casino (29 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Que bombardee EEUU con sus aviones invisibles Moscú si tienen cojones  .En al guerra de los Balcanes los serbios derribaron un F-117 con un viejo misil ruso.  La prepotencia de EEUU se fue a la mierda, son unos borrachos jugadores de poker, lo dicen sus pelis.
> 
> *En 1999, un moderno avión furtivo F-117 (el modelo más avanzado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU a finales de los 90) fue derribado sobre Serbia con un misil y sistemas de radar soviéticos que se consideraban desfasados. ¿Cómo ocurrió todo?
> La Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) había entrado en combate contra Serbia en 1999 para apoyar al grupo rebelde albanés de Kosovo, conocido como el Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo, que pretendía independizar de Belgrado a esta región.
> ...




TL DR

¿cuando es el estreno?


----------



## Wein (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> China basa su doctrina aerea en copias de menor calidad de aviones rusos. En esta guerra ha quedado demostrado que Rusia no es capaz de tener superioridad aerea contra un pais de tercera. Imaginaros lo que duraria las copias baratas de los aviones que han demostrado ser una mierda contra los sistemas occidentales. Sin superioridad aerea da igual los barcos que puedan poner China en el oceano. Van a seguir cerrados a cal y canto.




que el ejército de Rusia sea un cagarro sobrevalorado por la propaganda no quiere decir que lo sea el chino que apenas se publicita ni alardea.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (29 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> TL DR
> 
> ¿cuando es el estreno?



Eso digo yo, donde están los cojones yanquis?  que llamen a Tom Cruise con su F-22 raptor Menuda mierda más gorda tiene los yanquis, no tienen ni puta idea nada, solo meterse rayas de coca colombiana y jugar en las Vegas. Si quieres vicio y putas vete a EEUU ningún pais del planeta es capaz de superarlo. Los tramposos de la ONU de EEUU pone el consumo de drogas (sobretodo cocaina) en porcentaje no en número de habitantes, porque EEUU se lleva la palma. Manipulación torticera de la información que llega a España, los tragaderas como tú se lo creen.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (29 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> que el ejército de Rusia sea un cagarro sobrevalorado por la propaganda no quiere decir que lo sea el chino que apenas se publicita ni alardea.




El conflicto todavía está por terminar, y en una fase en la que en apariencia no está claro aún cuál será el resultado final.
Con todo, los chinos tienen que estar bastante sorprendidos con la incapacidad rusa. Sin que se les pase la sorpresa, tienen que haberse planteado bastantes preguntas. Cuando esto acabe y la sorpresa se les pase, se plantearán muchas preguntas más.

Y cuando se respondan, las respuestas vendrán condicionadas por el propio interés chino.
Debe ser un poco como el cerdo agridulce.
Que agrio que nuestro material es una copia de esa chatarra rusa que se está quedando en Ucrania.
Pero que dulce cuando terminemos el proceso de colonización de Mordor a golpe de yuanes.


----------



## EGO (29 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El conflicto todavía está por terminar, y en una fase en la que en apariencia no está claro aún cuál será el resultado final.
> Con todo, los chinos tienen que estar bastante sorprendidos con la incapacidad rusa. Sin que se les pase la sorpresa, tienen que haberse planteado bastantes preguntas. Cuando esto acabe y la sorpresa se les pase, se plantearán muchas preguntas más.
> 
> Y cuando se respondan, las respuestas vendrán condicionadas por el propio interés chino.
> ...



De sobornar y hacer pirulas economicas no se vive.Tarde o temprano tienes que dar el paso belico para afianzar todas esas ganancias.

El problema de los chinos es psicologico,como todos los asiaticos.Un miedo terrible a actuar y bloqueo total cuando te vienen mal dadas.Por eso llevan un monton de años asustando a Taiwan con sus vuelos pero no tienen cojones a dar el paso final,cosas que los anglos no tienen problemas de hacerlo y si te amenazan a los pocos meses ya tienes a su ejercito en la frontera.

Von Clausewitz se caga mil veces en la boca de Sun Tzu.Los chinos quieren ganar sin pegar tiros y este mundo no funciona asi desde que salimos arrastrandonos del barro.


----------



## Casino (29 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> De sobornar y hacer pirulas economicas no se vive.Tarde o temprano tienes que dar el paso belico para afianzar todas esas ganancias.
> 
> El problema de los chinos es psicologico,como todos los asiaticos.Un miedo terrible a actuar y bloqueo total cuando te vienen mal dadas.Por eso llevan un monton de años asustando a Taiwan con sus vuelos pero no tienen cojones a dar el paso final,cosas que los anglos no tienen problemas de hacerlo y si te amenazan a los pocos meses ya tienes a su ejercito en la frontera.
> 
> Von Clausewitz se caga mil veces en la boca de Sun Tzu.Los chinos quieren ganar sin pegar tiros y este mundo no funciona asi desde que salimos arrastrandonos del barro.




Van a conformarse con tener a su servicio a los orcos. Les ayudará con ese complejo. Al fin y al cabo también tienen las narices largas.


----------



## uberales (29 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Que mal colorcillo tiene eso. Ni loco me acercaba a olerlo... Menudo hostión han pegado. ¿Quién a quién?


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Los chinos aparte del comercio con occidente también tienen dependencia de importación de tecnología y maquinaria
Y que los chinos les van a dar el abrazo del oso a Rusia... hay muchas probabilidades




Casino dijo:


> Van a conformarse con tener a su servicio a los orcos. Les ayudará con ese complejo. Al fin y al cabo también tienen las narices largas.



Además, vale la pena examinar las sanciones secundarias/dependencia occidental. es decir, la propia dependencia de China de la tecnología importada para máquinas herramienta y la vulnerabilidad a sanciones directas (p. ej., por la supuesta invasión de Taiwán) y secundarias (por la invasión de Ucrania). 



+ China/Rusia firmaron la amistad No Limits en febrero en parte para brindar apoyo suficiente, si no igual, a las invasiones de Ucrania y Taiwán. Una Rusia herida es ahora un riesgo para las ambiciones de China en Taiwán. China exigirá una prima por la dependencia política y tecnológica de Rusia.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## moncton (29 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero además la doctrina del portaaviones está obsoleta desde que se perfeccionaron los sistemas de misiles antibuque.
> Un poco como con los manpads y las columnas de carros.



eso lo llevo yo diciendo años y todavia me lo discuten

Insisto, lo de mover un barco de 100.000 toneladas con 6000 tios a bordo mas la flota de apoyo y la de logistica, para poner 100 aviones en el aire es una sacada de rabo que solo se puede permitir los estados unidos

Y lo hacen mas por efecto propagandistico y por darle de comer al complejo industrial militar que por la ventaja que pueda tener a nivel tactico en caso de guerra. hoy en dia todo eso se puede hacer con drones

Porque como dices, un misilito guapo de esos de "mas alla del horizonte" y se va a tomar por culo, al final pasa como los nazis con el Bismark, que era de puta madre pero no lo metian en fregaos para que no se lo jodieran

Mira si no el Kuznetsov, que da ascopena cuando navega, dejando una estela de humo asqueroso y siempre con un remolcador de aguas profundas a mano


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Que bombardee EEUU con sus aviones invisibles Moscú si tienen cojones  .En al guerra de los Balcanes los serbios derribaron un F-117 con un viejo misil ruso.  La prepotencia de EEUU se fue a la mierda, son unos borrachos jugadores de poker, lo dicen sus pelis.
> 
> *En 1999, un moderno avión furtivo F-117 (el modelo más avanzado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU a finales de los 90) fue derribado sobre Serbia con un misil y sistemas de radar soviéticos que se consideraban desfasados. ¿Cómo ocurrió todo?
> La Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) había entrado en combate contra Serbia en 1999 para apoyar al grupo rebelde albanés de Kosovo, conocido como el Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo, que pretendía independizar de Belgrado a esta región.
> ...



Eres el mismo pancho multi del tal Hércules pouarot. Tu incapacidad de escribir sin usar emojis te delata. En la guerra de iraq tambien un mig25 derribó un f18. Pero es que una gota no hace oceano. Para que coño quiere la otan bombardear Moscu? Dejaros de haceros pajas con guerritas, embolsamientos y demas imbecilidades de niños ratas. Hablais de cosas con n una absoluta falta de madurez y empatia como si la vida fuera jugar al Risks desde la doritocueva.


----------



## Wein (29 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El conflicto todavía está por terminar, y en una fase en la que en apariencia no está claro aún cuál será el resultado final.
> Con todo, los chinos tienen que estar bastante sorprendidos con la incapacidad rusa. Sin que se les pase la sorpresa, tienen que haberse planteado bastantes preguntas. Cuando esto acabe y la sorpresa se les pase, se plantearán muchas preguntas más.
> 
> Y cuando se respondan, las respuestas vendrán condicionadas por el propio interés chino.
> ...



Solo por PIB ya se sabe que el armamento ruso era un bluf, y evidentemente los yankis y chinos lo sabían. No se puede querer tener una gran flota, y un gran ejercito de aire y tierra y misilistico. Oficialmente el 2-3 del mundo en los todos los casos. Se puede especializar en algo como irán que lo ha hecho en misiles.

China está evolucionando, copiará y mejorará la tecnologia rusa u occidental que caiga en su manos. EEUU no se va a enfrentar militarmente a China salvo que sea China la que invada EEUU. Lo demás monsergas.


----------



## uberales (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Eres el mismo pancho multi del tal Hércules pouarot. Tu incapacidad de escribir sin usar emojis te delata. En la guerra de iraq tambien un mig25 derribó un f18. Pero es que una gota no hace oceano. Para que coño quiere la otan bombardear Moscu? Dejaros de haceros pajas con guerritas, embolsamientos y demas imbecilidades de niños ratas. Hablais de cosas con n una absoluta falta de madurez y empatia como si la vida fuera jugar al Risks desde la doritocueva.



¿Es panchi hercules poirot? Le tenía como una persona medianamente cuerda hasta que me bloqueó por llevarle la contraria en marzo con lo de Ucrania...


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

los propagandistas televisivos on fire , fanatismo y abducción

El miembro de la Duma estatal rusa lanzó una serie de "soluciones" locas en la televisión estatal: cortar toda la electricidad en Ucrania, volar todos los puentes y túneles, destruir la economía de los países bálticos, detener todas las exportaciones de energía a Occidente. Incluso sus colegas propagandistas quedaron desconcertados.


----------



## neutral295 (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Eres el mismo pancho multi del tal Hércules pouarot. Tu incapacidad de escribir sin usar emojis te delata. En la guerra de iraq tambien un mig25 derribó un f18. Pero es que una gota no hace oceano. Para que coño quiere la otan bombardear Moscu? Dejaros de haceros pajas con guerritas, embolsamientos y demas imbecilidades de niños ratas. Hablais de cosas con n una absoluta falta de madurez y empatia como si la vida fuera jugar al Risks desde la doritocueva.



para lo mismo que hizo Bush en Bagdad  , debes de estar espeso de las vacunas de Pfizer que te has metido seguro que con llevan heroina. Los reyes de las drogas son los yanquis, no ves que matan niños en los colegios, eso solo hace una persona cuando está de cocaina hasta el culo ¿es que no ves?, parece que solo te gusta la basura humana. Eres un perdedor y fracasado enfermo del dinero, luego vete llorando a los rusos a que te den trabajo cuando los yanquis te metan una patada en el culo porque la empresa tiene perdidas, así actua el capitalismo radical yanqui. La madurez la tuya, yo quiero petróleo ruso más barato, y no a estos chorizos yanquis ladrones. Tu deberías pagar la deuda si amas tanto a los EEUU, que pruebe Sanchez si tiene cojones a poner gasolineras con petróleo ruso a 1,35€ el litro.


----------



## pep007 (29 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Este colorcito a hidracina quemada...
Ya sabeis combustible de misil antigualla altamente corrosivo y cancerigeno...


----------



## moncton (29 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> los propagandistas televisivos on fire , fanatismo y abducción
> 
> El miembro de la Duma estatal rusa lanzó una serie de "soluciones" locas en la televisión estatal: cortar toda la electricidad en Ucrania, volar todos los puentes y túneles, destruir la economía de los países bálticos, detener todas las exportaciones de energía a Occidente. Incluso sus colegas propagandistas quedaron desconcertados.



Es como el yonki que despues de ponerse un pico se pone a pontificar sobre lo puta madre que le va a ir, que si va a sacar un disco y hacerse famoso y revolucionar la industria, todo chulo y amenazante

Cuando la realidad es que esta a punto de echar la mascada en un chabolo de mierda de la cañada y en cuanto se le baje el punto estara temblando y medigando una micra para dejar de sudar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Este colorcito a hidracina quemada...
> Ya sabeis combustible de misil antigualla altamente corrosivo y cancerigeno...



Ya pero sin contexto .o es el padre de todas las bombas o un polvorín que ha saltado por los aires


----------



## pep007 (29 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero sin contexto .o es el padre de todas las bombas o un polvorín que ha saltado por los aires



A ver si nos dan mas detalles....

Parece como si un hmars le hubiese dado a un almacen de tockhas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Solo por PIB ya se sabe que el armamento ruso era un bluf, y evidentemente los yankis y chinos lo sabían. No se puede querer tener una gran flota, y un gran ejercito de aire y tierra y misilistico. Oficialmente el 2-3 del mundo en los todos los casos. Se puede especializar en algo como irán que lo ha hecho en misiles.
> 
> China está evolucionando, copiará y mejorará la tecnologia rusa u occidental que caiga en su manos. EEUU no se va a enfrentar militarmente a China salvo que sea China la que invada EEUU. Lo demás monsergas.



China llama destructores a lo que aquí llamamos hormigas atómicas...
Y no tiene absolutamente ninguna experiencia en combate y ni digamos para hacer una operación anfibia digna de Olímpic


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Como van a comprar automóviles de lujo si a los oligarcas, que son los potenciales clientes les tienen bloqueadas todas las cuentas y al resto solo les quedan los ladas simplificados ?


*Las ventas de autos de lujo en Rusia cayeron un 80%*
Las ventas de automóviles de lujo en el mercado ruso en mayo de 2022 disminuyeron un 80%, según la agencia Avtostat.
Durante el mes pasado, se vendieron 18 autos de lujo en Rusia. Rolls-Royce (6 unidades), Maserati (3 unidades), Ferrari (3 unidades), Bentley (2 unidades), Lamborghini (2 unidades), Aston Martin (1 unidad) y Aurus (1 ud.).
Recordemos que las ventas de automóviles y camiones ligeros (LCV) nuevos en Rusia en mayo cayeron un 83,5%, informó la Asociación de Empresas Europeas . El mes pasado se vendieron 24,2 mil autos nuevos.









Продажи люксовых автомобилей в России сократились на 80%


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru







Yakutia: Superficie: 3,084 millones km² 
Población: 964 330 (2018) 
Poco van a reclutar y a este paso no van a quedar ni los pastores, el desastre demográfico ruso será real en unos años

Se están reclutando voluntarios en Yakutia para la guerra en Ucrania. Se les explica que “ha llegado el momento de defender los intereses de nuestro país con las armas en la mano”, y se les llama booturs (héroes).


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Es panchi hercules poirot? Le tenía como una persona medianamente cuerda hasta que me bloqueó por llevarle la contraria en marzo con lo de Ucrania...



Usa insultos argentinos... Te puedes hacer una idea del nivel. Emojis y concha de tu madre...


----------



## neutral295 (29 Jun 2022)

fijaros estos cerdos de la OTAN con España incluida, a subir la gasolina para pagarlo y robar al pueblo español.
Cuanto más apoyéis a los EEUU más nos robarán.

*AYER SE PUBLICÓ EN EL BOE EL ACUERDO CON LA OTAN POR EL QUE "EL REINO DE ESPAÑA" ACUERDA PAGAR TODOS LOS GASTOS DE LA CUMBRE DE LA OTAN Y ALOJAMIENTO Y COCHE CON CONDUCTOR A TODOS LOS PARTICIPANTES.
ES DECIR, PAGAMOS NOSOTROS.

INCLUYE CENAS DE GALA EN EL PALACIO REAL Y EN EL PRADO CERRADO PARA ELLOS.

TODOS LOS GASTOS A "EXPENSAS DEL REINO DE ESPAÑA", ES DECIR, A NUESTRAS EXPENSAS.

35.000.000€ Y LOS CONTRATOS SE HAN DADO "SIN PUBLICIDAD".

NO VAMOS A ENTRAR EN QUE SOLO LA DELEGACIÓN DE EEUU VIENE CON 6 AVIONES, Y UN HELICÓPTERO.
NOSOTROS A AHORRAR ENERGÍA POR UCRANIA Y POR EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO.

A ESTO LO LLAMAN DEMOCRACIA, EL PODER EN MANOS DEL PUEBLO.
Y LA GENTE SE LO HA TRAGADO.*


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> para lo mismo que hizo Bush en Bagdad  , debes de estar espeso de las vacunas de Pfizer que te has metido seguro que con llevan heroina. Los reyes de las drogas son los yanquis, no ves que matan niños en los colegios, eso solo hace una persona cuando está de cocaina hasta el culo ¿es que no ves?, parece que solo te gusta la basura humana. Eres un perdedor y fracasado enfermo del dinero, luego vete llorando a los rusos a que te den trabajo cuando los yanquis te metan una patada en el culo porque la empresa tiene perdidas, así actua el capitalismo radical yanqui. La madurez la tuya, yo quiero petróleo ruso más barato, y no a estos chorizos yanquis ladrones. Tu deberías pagar la deuda si amas tanto a los EEUU, que pruebe Sanchez si tiene cojones a poner gasolineras con petróleo ruso a 1,35€ el litro.



Que narras tarado? Jajaja vete con la cerbatana kutnesov a cazar monos.


----------



## neutral295 (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Que narras tarado? Jajaja vete con la cerbatana kutnesov a cazar monos.



Eres impotente, ya no sabes que contestar, lo haces como los facistas nazis ucranianos.  Ponte la vacuna del mono lo dice los EEUU


----------



## Subprime (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nicors (29 Jun 2022)

Rusia publica las coordenadas de IFEMA para amenazar a la OTAN «por si acaso»


El director general de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos publicó imágenes de las principales sedes de los gobiernos occidentales, hoy reunidos en ...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia publica las coordenadas de IFEMA para amenazar a la OTAN «por si acaso»
> 
> 
> El director general de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos publicó imágenes de las principales sedes de los gobiernos occidentales, hoy reunidos en ...
> ...



Igual no conoce la existencia de Google maps.


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eres impotente, ya no sabes que contestar, lo haces como los facistas nazis ucranianos.  Ponte la vacuna del mono lo dice los EEUU



Me has pillado si es verdad. Has ganado. Que le aproveche la caldereta de mono.


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia publica las coordenadas de IFEMA para amenazar a la OTAN «por si acaso»
> 
> 
> El director general de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos publicó imágenes de las principales sedes de los gobiernos occidentales, hoy reunidos en ...
> ...



Rusia lleva ya más de cuatro meses sin hacer otra cosa en política exterior más que amenazar a los países occidentales: que cuidadín Finlandia y Suecia no os unáis a la OTAN que luego os ahostio, que mira que torpedo nuclear tenemos que para hacer desaparecer del mapa a las Islas Británicas, que tenemos las coordenadas de las sedes de los gobiernos occidentales por si hay que mandarles un misilazo... Y con todo esto aquí tenemos a las putinas cada dos por tres recordándonos que la OTAN está desesperadamente buscando la confrontación con Rusia.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Canibalización en marcha
> 
> *Electrónica desmontada para piezas*
> *Los servicios de reparación de equipos rusos están buscando componentes.*
> ...



Los indios tienen el know how. Además le compran petroleo barato al calvo. Rusia, Bielorusia, India y Korea del Norte. La alianza del nuevo mundo.


----------



## kenny220 (29 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> eso lo llevo yo diciendo años y todavia me lo discuten
> 
> Insisto, lo de mover un barco de 100.000 toneladas con 6000 tios a bordo mas la flota de apoyo y la de logistica, para poner 100 aviones en el aire es una sacada de rabo que solo se puede permitir los estados unidos
> 
> ...



Ya pero los usa tienen operativos siempre 4 o 5 Bismarck. 

Si los alemanes hubieran operado el Bismarck, el Tirpitz y un 3, con escolta correcta, y un Graff Zeppelin o 2, otro gallo hubiera cantado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya pero los usa tienen operativos siempre 4 o 5 Bismarck.
> 
> Si los alemanes hubieran operado el Bismarck, el Tirpitz y un 3, con escolta correcta, y un Graff Zeppelin o 2, otro gallo hubiera cantado.



buen el bismark tenia al principe eugen que se las piro..si se hubiera quedad seguramente hubiera podido remolcarlo


----------



## kenny220 (29 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> buen el bismark tenia al principe eugen que se las piro..si se hubiera quedad seguramente hubiera podido remolcarlo



Hombre 18.000 tb, vs 50000.


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

*Las afirmaciones de Kremenchuk de Rusia contra la evidencia*
*27 de junio, comenzaron a aparecer en línea informes de que el centro comercial Amstor en la ciudad ucraniana de Kremenchuk había sido alcanzado por un ataque con misiles rusos.*
Pronto siguieron imágenes dramáticas de la instalación en llamas, al igual que informes de un alto número de víctimas.

El presidente Volodomyr Zelenskiy de Ucrania declaró que había 1.000 personas dentro del centro comercial en el momento del ataque.

En el momento de escribir este artículo, se ha confirmado la muerte de 18 personas y hay más desaparecidas .

Reuters informó que el comando de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania dijo que el centro comercial fue alcanzado por misiles rusos X-22 disparados desde bombarderos Tu-22M3 que volaban desde el aeródromo de Shaykovka en la región rusa de Kaluga.

Los políticos rusos y sus simpatizantes inmediatamente justificaron el ataque, ofreciendo en ocasiones explicaciones aparentemente contradictorias.

A última hora del 27 de junio, el Representante Permanente Adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitry Polansky, dijo que el incidente fue una "provocación" de Ucrania.

Agregó: “Tendremos que esperar y ver qué dice nuestro Ministerio de Defensa, pero hay demasiadas inconsistencias obvias. Esto es exactamente lo que necesita el régimen de Kyiv para mantener el foco en Ucrania en el período previo a la cumbre de la OTAN [del 28 de junio]”, en Madrid.

Al día siguiente, Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, dijo en una rueda de prensa que la fuerza aérea del país había llevado a cabo un “ataque aéreo de alta precisión en hangares donde se almacenaban armamento y municiones” entregados por Estados Unidos y países europeos en el La planta de maquinaria vial de Kremenchuk, que se encuentra a unos cientos de metros al norte del centro comercial Amstor.

El centro comercial, agregó, no funcionaba y se había incendiado como resultado de los ataques a objetivos cercanos.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, también culpó a los medios occidentales por tergiversar la situación. “El Ministerio de Defensa lo ha explicado claramente”, remarcó .

Sin embargo, Vitaly Kiselyev, asistente del jefe de la "LNR", alegó que el centro comercial en sí se utilizó como arsenal para las fuerzas locales de defensa territorial. Ahora se pueden encontrar afirmaciones similares en las redes sociales. Destaca una ' verificación de hechos ' pro-Kremlin compartida por una cuenta de la embajada rusa.

Sin embargo, al igual que con otras afirmaciones hechas por Rusia, como en Bucha y Kramotorsk a principios de la guerra, estas no parecen estar respaldadas por la evidencia de código abierto disponible y los videos de la escena.












Russia’s Kremenchuk Claims Versus the Evidence - bellingcat


Russian claims about the missile strike that hit a factory and mall in Kremenchuk appear to be contradicted by open source evidence.




www.bellingcat.com




Rusia ha hecho una serie de reclamos después de que un ataque el 27 de junio mató al menos a 18 personas en un centro comercial en la ciudad ucraniana de Kremenchuk. Bellingcat probó esas afirmaciones con la evidencia de fuente abierta disponible 







__





Thread by bellingcat: Russia has made a number of claims after a strike ... - PingThread


Russia has made a number of claims after a strike on June 27 killed at least 18 people at a mall in the Ukrainian city of Kremenchuk. Bellingcat tested those claims against available open source evidence



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya pero los usa tienen operativos siempre 4 o 5 Bismarck.
> 
> Si los alemanes hubieran operado el Bismarck, el Tirpitz y un 3, con escolta correcta, y un Graff Zeppelin o 2, otro gallo hubiera cantado.



Los Yankees tienen 11 portaaviones nucleares con Super Hornet y F35C (Mas helicpteros, awacs, aviones de transporte) y otros 9 o 10 de los Marines del estilo de Juan Carlos I con Harrier, F35B y helicópteros de transporte y ataque. Además, en previsión de los misiles balísticos chinos (DF-21 creo) de denegación de área, han desarrollado un dron furtivo cisterna para operar desde los portaaviones y doblar el alcance de los Super Hornet y F35 y así mantener el barco a una distancia mucho mayor de las costas/fuerzas enemigas. En resumen, que pueden mantener los portaaviones con toda su escolta lejos de las zonas de combate y seguir mandándote aviones furtivos a joder. Por eso los chinos están como locos intentado igualar los portaaviones Yankees, aunque de momento lo tienen jodido porque su avión embarcado es una copia mala y con sobrepeso del SU-27 con motores con menos potencia que los originales rusos y sus 2 porta aviones activos no tienen catapultas, así que han de despegar con muy poco combustible (Poco alcance de opresiones) y con mucho menos armamento de que pueden llevar los Super Hornet o F35C. Ya no hablamos de aviones cisterna, Awacs, etc embarcados. Y sin doctrina real de uso de portaaviones, ya que llevan poquísimo tiempo con ellos y nunca los han usado en combate.

Los Yankees nunca te van a mandar un solo portaaviones a la guerra. Te mandan una flota con media docena como mínimo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Jun 2022)

Guerra de desgaste. ¿Cuanto tiempo podran aguantar así?


----------



## kenny220 (29 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los Yankees tienen 11 portaaviones nucleares con Super Hornet y F35C (Mas helicpteros, awacs, aviones de transporte) y otros 9 o 10 de los Marines del estilo de Juan Carlos I con Harrier, F35B y helicópteros de transporte y ataque. Además, en previsión de los misiles balísticos chinos (DF-21 creo) de denegación de área, han desarrollado un dron furtivo cisterna para operar desde los portaaviones y doblar el alcance de los Super Hornet y F35 y así mantener el barco a una distancia mucho mayor de las costas/fuerzas enemigas. En resumen, que pueden mantener los portaaviones con toda su escolta lejos de las zonas de combate y seguir mandándote aviones furtivos a joder. Por eso los chinos están como locos intentado igualar los portaaviones Yankees, aunque de momento lo tienen jodido porque su avión embarcado es una copia mala y con sobrepeso del SU-27 con motores con menos potencia que los originales rusos y sus 2 porta aviones activos no tienen catapultas, así que han de despegar con muy poco combustible (Poco alcance de opresiones) y con mucho menos armamento de que pueden llevar los Super Hornet o F35C. Ya no hablamos de aviones cisterna, Awacs, etc embarcados. Y sin doctrina real de uso de portaaviones, ya que llevan poquísimo tiempo con ellos y nunca los han usado en combate.
> 
> Los Yankees nunca te van a mandar un solo portaaviones a la guerra. Te mandan una flota con media docena como mínimo.



Al Golfo mandaron 4. Más 2 acorazados.


,
Por ley tienen que tener 11, pero operativos suelen ser 5, en varios océanos. Los complementan ahora con la clase wasp.
Ahora en el teatro Europeo, en el Báltico un anfibio yy en el Mediterráneo el Truman.

Lo curioso es que hace años, siempre había un carrier en el persico, o mar de Arabia, ahora desde hace meses ya no.


----------



## moncton (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya pero los usa tienen operativos siempre 4 o 5 Bismarck.
> 
> Si los alemanes hubieran operado el Bismarck, el Tirpitz y un 3, con escolta correcta, y un Graff Zeppelin o 2, otro gallo hubiera cantado.



si, los tienen, pero habria que ver como es la relacion coste/beneficio

Que una cosa es aparcar e barquito en el golfo persico para mandar unos aviones a bombardear iraq, que queda muy chuli en las noticias de las 9

pero lo gordo lo hiceron desde las bases en Arabia Saudita

Ya en la primera guera mundial en la batalla de Jutland se concluyo que eso de meter miles de toneladas de barco a dispararle a otros miles de toneladas de barco a 40 millas nauticas de distancia era cosa de mucho gasto y poca eficacia. Se sacaron las pollas, se las restregaron por la cara y para casa

Ese es el problema de los portaviones, demasiado gasto para poner 80 kilos de carne de piloto a 100 km de los objetivos, sobre todo si el objetivo es un guerrilleiro con un ak47 montado en una pickup toyota y sobre todo si para volarlo con un dron de 10.000 dolares ya vale

Porque se ha visto que rusia era un bluf, todo fachada sin sustancia, los que tienen capacidad para tenerlas tiesas con los americanos son aliados


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Al Golfo mandaron 4. Más 2 acorazados.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105665
> 
> ,
> ...



Veo que 6 los tienen en el pacifico.


----------



## Nicors (29 Jun 2022)

Si. Pero eso es una amenaza velada a España de Rusia, emplean sus satélites y comentarios de guerra para amedrentar. No es Google map ni un GPS es algo más serio.


----------



## moncton (29 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si. Pero eso es una amenaza velada a España de Rusia, emplean sus satélites y comentarios de guerra para amedrentar. No es Google map ni un GPS es algo más serio.



ya, mucho satelite y mucha hostia pero los pilotos rusos llevan un gps chinorri del Aliexpress pegao con velcro en el avion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre 18.000 tb, vs 50000.



mucho mejor que dejarlo solo en medio del atlantico...


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Los Yankees tienen 11 portaaviones nucleares con Super Hornet y F35C (Mas helicpteros, awacs, aviones de transporte) y otros 9 o 10 de los Marines del estilo de Juan Carlos I con Harrier, F35B y helicópteros de transporte y ataque. Además, en previsión de los misiles balísticos chinos (DF-21 creo) de denegación de área, han desarrollado un dron furtivo cisterna para operar desde los portaaviones y doblar el alcance de los Super Hornet y F35 y así mantener el barco a una distancia mucho mayor de las costas/fuerzas enemigas. En resumen, que pueden mantener los portaaviones con toda su escolta lejos de las zonas de combate y seguir mandándote aviones furtivos a joder. Por eso los chinos están como locos intentado igualar los portaaviones Yankees, aunque de momento lo tienen jodido porque su avión embarcado es una copia mala y con sobrepeso del SU-27 con motores con menos potencia que los originales rusos y sus 2 porta aviones activos no tienen catapultas, así que han de despegar con muy poco combustible (Poco alcance de opresiones) y con mucho menos armamento de que pueden llevar los Super Hornet o F35C. Ya no hablamos de aviones cisterna, Awacs, etc embarcados. Y sin doctrina real de uso de portaaviones, ya que llevan poquísimo tiempo con ellos y nunca los han usado en combate.
> 
> Los Yankees nunca te van a mandar un solo portaaviones a la guerra. Te mandan una flota con media docena como mínimo.



Los rusos siguen reparando el único que tienen

*Almirante Kuznetsov: el único portaaviones actual de Rusia, en condiciones deplorables*
*El portaaviones se encuentra en reparaciones luego de sufrir múltiples accidentes a lo largo de los años que han afectado su capacidad operativa y de despliegue*
*La invasión rusa a Ucrania ha demostrado el pésimo estado operativo de muchas de las unidades militares *del que se creía era uno de los países más poderosos del mundo. Nueva información sugiere que Rusia actualmente cuenta con un solo portaaviones el cual se encuentra en unas condiciones deplorables.









Almirante Kuznetsov: el único portaaviones actual de Rusia, en condiciones deplorables


El portaaviones se encuentra en reparaciones luego de sufrir múltiples accidentes a lo largo de los años que han afectado su capacidad operativa y de despliegue




laopinion.com





*El único portaaviones ruso es un ataúd flotante a punto de hundirse*
*El Admiral Kuznetsov es el único portaaviones de Rusia. Ha sufrido muchos percances: su dique seco se hundió en 2018, y una grúa adyacente de 70 toneladas se estrelló contra la cubierta, matando a cuatro personas y dejando un cráter gigante en la cubierta de vuelo. A finales de 2019, el buque se incendió durante los trabajos de reparación. En resumen, hay muchos problemas. Pero el Admiral Kuznetsov seguirá navegando.
¿Un barco maldito?*








El único portaaviones ruso es un ataúd flotante a punto de hundirse - El Radar


El Admiral Kuznetsov es el único portaaviones de Rusia. Ha sufrido muchos percances: su dique seco se hundió en 2018, y una grúa adyacente de 70 toneladas




www.elradar.es


----------



## Nicors (29 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> ya, mucho satelite y mucha hostia pero los pilotos rusos llevan un gps chinorri del Aliexpress pegao con velcro en el avion



Que si hombre, ¿pero y el mensaje que están mandando?


----------



## Fiallo (29 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Eres el mismo pancho multi del tal Hércules pouarot. Tu incapacidad de escribir sin usar emojis te delata. En la guerra de iraq tambien un mig25 derribó un f18. Pero es que una gota no hace oceano. Para que coño quiere la otan bombardear Moscu? Dejaros de haceros pajas con guerritas, embolsamientos y demas imbecilidades de niños ratas. Hablais de cosas con n una absoluta falta de madurez y empatia como si la vida fuera jugar al Risks desde la doritocueva.



Esa infantilidad mental de los panchis bolivarianos los delata.


----------



## moncton (29 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que si hombre, ¿pero y el mensaje que están mandando?



pues en la misma linea que los follaputines en el hilo de la guerra de ucrania y con las mismas consecuencias


----------



## kenny220 (29 Jun 2022)

3 portaaviones, y 


Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Veo que 6 los tienen en el pacifico.



3 portaaviones y 3 de desembarco

Aunque son de 40.000 tn y si lleva f-35 de los marines en vez de Harrier, pues son un casi.


----------



## Nicors (29 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> pues en la misma linea que los follaputines en el hilo de la guerra de ucrania y con las mismas consecuencias



Que si hombre, pero basta ya de amenazas. Que el gobierno haga algo diplocamente no se puede consentir. A los chulos hay que ponerlos en su sitio.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Jun 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 3 portaaviones, y
> 
> 
> 3 portaaviones y 3 de desembarco
> ...



Tirando de Wikipedia, así que muy entre comillas, los Yankees ahora cuentan con 11 portaaviones nucleares.

*10 de la Clase Nimitz:*

_USS Nimitz (CVN-68)

USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN-69)

USS Carl Vinson (CVN-70)

USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN-71)

USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72)

USS George Washington (CVN-73)

USS John C. Stennis (CVN-74)

USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75)

USS Ronald Reagan (CVN-76)

USS George H. W. Bush (CVN-77)_

*1 de la Clase Ford:*

_USS Gerald R. Ford (CVN-78)_

Y otros 9 de as alto anfibio.

*7 de la clase Wasp:*

U_SS Wasp (LHD-1)

USS Essex (LHD-2)

USS Kearsarge (LHD-3)

USS Boxer (LHD-4)

USS Bataan (LHD-5)

USS Iwo Jima (LHD-7)

USS Makin Island (LHD-8)_

*2 de la Clase America:*

_USS America (LHA-6)

USS Tripoli (LHA-7)_



Pero vamos a cerrar ya el offtopic.


----------



## Subprime (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## MagicPep (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Jun 2022)

En un mundo de armas hipersónicas los portaaviones son obsoletos.


----------



## Subprime (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Jun 2022)

Me parto.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Vaya vida. Invadir un país para tirarse el día escondidos como ratones no vaya a ser que un lugareño con un dron te marque y pum.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> que el ejército de Rusia sea un cagarro sobrevalorado por la propaganda no quiere decir que lo sea el chino que apenas se publicita ni alardea.



Al ejercito Chino le falta algo.... experiencia en conflictos. Mucha gente se rie de los fracasos usanos que si afganistan, que si Vietnam, que si Somalia.. ahi en esos escenarios es donde aprende y adapta sus nuevas doctrinas y rapdamente aplica lo aprendido. Los chinos adolecen de esa experiencia


----------



## Heres (29 Jun 2022)

Haciendo analogías y salvando diferencias no os parece que la Alemania actual sería china y la Italia o el imperio austrohungaro de ahora sería Rusia?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En un mundo de armas hipersónicas los portaaviones son obsoletos.



Diselo a los chinos que estan como locos construyéndolos, a lo mejor no se han enterado o al lo mejor la tecnologia de armas hipersonicas se pueden coger con pinzas


----------



## Covaleda (29 Jun 2022)

No entiendes absolutamente nada. Pero nada.
Todas esas cosas nos la podríamos haber ahorrado nosotros solitos sin en vez de un Antonio en la Moncloa hubiéramos puesto un Orban. ¿La Otan, a la que la mayoría de españoles aborrecemos desde siempre nos ha obligado a votar al Coletas, al Naranjito, al Mariano o al Viruelo?
Muchos, pero muchos, teníamos simpatía por Rusia. Nos pillaba lejos y las cosas de Putin nos parecían hasta graciosas. Hasta que en sus canales oficiales comenzaron a insultarnos a diario por la puta cara. Hasta que se dedicaron a dar soporte a los separatas en Cataluña, algo reconocido y declarado por los propios interesados, o hasta que violando todos los tratados posibles, ya que hablas de tratados, se puso a infiltrar separatistas armados en países vecinos y después a invadirlos con sus tanques con la bandera roja bien a la vista.
Yo no sé, ni me importa, la cantidad de abortos que hay en Rusia. Pero si me atrevería a anticipar los que va a haber a partir de ahora mismo en EE.UU., por citar uno.
¿La UE nos ha obligado a meter el 50% de impuestos a la gasolina? ¿A pelearnos con Argelia? ¿A implementar el genaro?¿Quien nos va a sacar de todo eso? ¿Putin?
Venga hombre, hazme el favor, anda.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues vete a rusia o Cuba


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

El barco ruso que transportaba 570 automóviles en el Mar de Japón se quema por completo cuando Japón se niega a ayudar.


----------



## kenny220 (29 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Tirando de Wikipedia, así que muy entre comillas, los Yankees ahora cuentan con 11 portaaviones nucleares.
> 
> *10 de la Clase Nimitz:*
> 
> ...



Aqui ves los que están en revisión de 6 meses, o de larga duración. 





__





CV Locations






www.gonavy.jp


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



y lo que ocurre aqui es esto y por esta razon los rusos estan amenazando


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Nuevo mantra de los proputines

Igor Girkin invoca su identidad del FSB y cuestiona si la rápida retirada de las tropas estadounidenses de Afganistán fue parte del plan de la “guerra mundial” de los EE. UU. para “desatarles las manos” antes de un conflicto con Rusia, que quedó atascado en otros conflictos en todo el mundo:


----------



## mapachën (29 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> si, los tienen, pero habria que ver como es la relacion coste/beneficio
> 
> Que una cosa es aparcar e barquito en el golfo persico para mandar unos aviones a bombardear iraq, que queda muy chuli en las noticias de las 9
> 
> ...



Nada se puede enfrentar a USA sin nukes... Digo USAnos convencional y el resto nukes.

Ante una task force lo que vale es una cabeza nuclear de 200 megatones... Nada más. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Ucrania dice que 144 prisioneros de guerra, la mayoría de ellos defensores de Azovstal en Mariupol, han regresado a casa en un intercambio de prisioneros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En un mundo de armas hipersónicas los portaaviones son obsoletos.



Frente a las "armas hipersonicas" todo armamento esta obsoleto. Desde un fusil de asalto, pasando por la artilleria, los blindados y terminando con los aviones.

Pero la realidad es que no vivimos en un mundo de armas hipersonicas. Si exceptuamos a las potencias militares, la mayoria de paises tendran almacenadas unas cientos como mucho.

Y es para esos conflictos regionales contra paises tercermundistas, para el tipo de guerra que estan diseñados los portaviones de EE.UU. Que de hecho son las guerras que se van a continuar librando, porque si estallara una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia o China, poco nos iba a importar nada.


----------



## nebulosa (29 Jun 2022)

puede ser..tener prisioneros es una buena carta...no es necesario acabar con ello ya que el enemigo puede tener unas cuantas cartas tambien.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Izyum, 2 BMP-1AM rusos destruidos y uno adicional que parece haber sido abandonado.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (29 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En un mundo de armas hipersónicas los portaaviones son obsoletos.



Sobre todo el ruso, que lleva en reparaciones años.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (29 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105234
> 
> 
> Parece un KH 22.
> ...



Espero que ese piloto sea derribado y caiga en las manos adecuadas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Firmado , filmado y sellado para que no haya dudas...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105249



Joder, Kaliningrado y su flota se quedan de un plumazo en una atracción de feria!
Mis dieses mr Putin.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jun 2022)

No sé Rick...la capacidad artillera orca ha bajado un pelín en 9 días...
Y siguen llegando más y más chuches a Ucrania.

Día 20/06/2022





Día 29/06/2022


----------



## hastalosgueb original (29 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno pues vete a rusia o Cuba



ALLÍ NO SE "PUEDEN " QUEJAR...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (29 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...la capacidad artillera orca ha bajado un pelín en 9 días...
> Y siguen llegando más y más chuches a Ucrania.
> 
> Día 20/06/2022
> ...



Una cosa que me sorprendió mucho de esto es la cantidad desmesurada de cañonazos que los rusos han estado dando en todo el frente desde la parte de Ucrania que aún mantienen ocupada. Dia tras día dejando el terreno como un queso.
Me llamó la atención porque por parte de los empleados del Kremlin en este nuestro Foro, al principio de la invasión, decían mucho aquello de que era una invasión "suave", porque es un pueblo "hermano" y no era plan de ir destruyéndolo todo. Todo ello como parte del argumentario de respuesta al resultado de las famosas fintas.


----------



## pep007 (29 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...la capacidad artillera orca ha bajado un pelín en 9 días...
> Y siguen llegando más y más chuches a Ucrania.
> 
> Día 20/06/2022
> ...



Joder, im-presionante, putos himars!
Bueno, tambien nos han dejado videos bien bonitos...!

Es hora de una deshonrosa retirada!!!

Creo que en ruso se dice finta.


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Van a tener que Re simplificar los ladas
*La producción de turismos en Rusia cayó un 96,7% en mayo*
En Rusia, se registró una disminución en la producción de turismos en mayo de este año. Durante este período, la producción disminuyó un 96,7% en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado, según los datos de Rosstat. Al mismo tiempo, en relación a abril del año en curso, la producción retrocedió el 81,3%.
En el período de enero a mayo, se fabricaron en Rusia 268 mil turismos, un 56,4% menos que en el mismo período del año pasado. En mayo, la producción de camiones disminuyó un 39,3% (-38,2% respecto a abril de 2022). Durante cinco meses se produjeron 60,1 mil camiones, cifra un 12% inferior a la del mismo período del año pasado, según el informe "La Situación Socioeconómica en Rusia" ( .pdf ), elaborado para los primeros cinco meses de este año.









Выпуск легковых автомобилей в России в мае снизился на 96,7%


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Este video muestra el centro comercial en #Kremenchuk el 25 de junio.

El Ministerio de Defensa #Russian todavía difunde la mentira de que el centro comercial "no funcionaba"


----------



## paconan (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este video muestra el centro comercial en #Kremenchuk el 25 de junio.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa #Russian todavía difunde la mentira de que el centro comercial "no funcionaba"



Tickets de compra, se puede ver la fecha


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wein (29 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> China llama destructores a lo que aquí llamamos hormigas atómicas...
> Y no tiene absolutamente ninguna experiencia en combate y ni digamos para hacer una operación anfibia digna de Olímpic



La experencia se adquiere en una guerra sería y reciente, no bombardeando a unos cuantos en chancletas que no pueden defenderse y hace 20 años. Eso es como un simulador. Ya ves la experiencia en Siria lo que le ha servido a Rusia.

Experiencia podrían tener los de la SGM que participaron en la primera o en la guerra de Corea


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## uberales (29 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...la capacidad artillera orca ha bajado un pelín en 9 días...
> Y siguen llegando más y más chuches a Ucrania.
> 
> Día 20/06/2022
> ...



Son buenas noticias.


----------



## Wein (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Al ejercito Chino le falta algo.... experiencia en conflictos. Mucha gente se rie de los fracasos usanos que si afganistan, que si Vietnam, que si Somalia.. ahi en esos escenarios es donde aprende y adapta sus nuevas doctrinas y rapdamente aplica lo aprendido. Los chinos adolecen de esa experiencia



aprenden de los fracasos de los demás y aprenden a no meterse en avisperos. En Oriente Medio se llevan bien con todos, con irán y con Arabia saudí.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jun 2022)

Los rusos sin embargo todos esos problemas no los tienen, es una especie de Wakanda aria ,y lo perros van atados con longanizas .


----------



## alas97 (29 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> De sobornar y hacer pirulas economicas no se vive.Tarde o temprano tienes que dar el paso belico para afianzar todas esas ganancias.
> 
> El problema de los chinos es psicologico,como todos los asiaticos.Un miedo terrible a actuar y bloqueo total cuando te vienen mal dadas.Por eso llevan un monton de años asustando a Taiwan con sus vuelos pero no tienen cojones a dar el paso final,cosas que los anglos no tienen problemas de hacerlo y si te amenazan a los pocos meses ya tienes a su ejercito en la frontera.
> 
> Von Clausewitz se caga mil veces en la boca de Sun Tzu.Los chinos quieren ganar sin pegar tiros y este mundo no funciona asi desde que salimos arrastrandonos del barro.



Por eso me cago en la filosofía china y respeto la doctrina militar occidental, los primeros son unos cagarros que al final resuelven todo con cargas sin fin de infantería mal armados y los segundos con pocos números pero bien, coordinados en base a mando y control, los creadores del trabajo en equipo entre artillería-aviación-y fuerzas acorazadas.

Sino fuera por su flojera moral se hacían con el poder global en cuestión de días.

Pero, lo entiendo. es mejor dejar una ilusión de libertad y tal que mostrar el guante de hierro debajo del de seda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2022)

hajajaj


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> aprenden de los fracasos de los demás y aprenden a no meterse en avisperos. En Oriente Medio se llevan bien con todos, con irán y con Arabia saudí.



Pues hay una oleada de secuestros s chinos en África


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este video muestra el centro comercial en #Kremenchuk el 25 de junio.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa #Russian todavía difunde la mentira de que el centro comercial "no funcionaba"



Que padre deja que su hija rubia se ponga mechas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprendió mucho de esto es la cantidad desmesurada de cañonazos que los rusos han estado dando en todo el frente desde la parte de Ucrania que aún mantienen ocupada. Dia tras día dejando el terreno como un queso.
> Me llamó la atención porque por parte de los empleados del Kremlin en este nuestro Foro, al principio de la invasión, decían mucho aquello de que era una invasión "suave", porque es un pueblo "hermano" y no era plan de ir destruyéndolo todo. Todo ello como parte del argumentario de respuesta al resultado de las famosas fintas.



Pues los cañones necesitan reparar por el desgaste.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (29 Jun 2022)

Ya empiezan a sacar todo lo bueno...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (29 Jun 2022)

No hace falta ni que los saboteen..


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Sobre todo el ruso, que lleva en reparaciones años.



Da igual, donde hay submarinos nucleares.......


----------



## hastalosgueb original (29 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Da igual, donde hay submarinos nucleares.......



Mejor que no traten de arrancarlos, Carlos... recuerda el Kurch ese


----------



## Toctocquienes (29 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En un mundo de armas hipersónicas los portaaviones son obsoletos.



Palabras vacías de un cuñao ignorante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Wein dijo:


> La experencia se adquiere en una guerra sería y reciente, no bombardeando a unos cuantos en chancletas que no pueden defenderse y hace 20 años. Eso es como un simulador. Ya ves la experiencia en Siria lo que le ha servido a Rusia.
> 
> Experiencia podrían tener los de la SGM que participaron en la primera o en la guerra de Corea



que experiencia en siria?...los del isis aun tiene los cadaveres de 2 rusos spenatzs


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jun 2022)

Pues los rusos parece que no aguantan la presion


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprendió mucho de esto es la cantidad desmesurada de cañonazos que los rusos han estado dando en todo el frente desde la parte de Ucrania que aún mantienen ocupada. Dia tras día dejando el terreno como un queso.
> Me llamó la atención porque por parte de los empleados del Kremlin en este nuestro Foro, al principio de la invasión, decían mucho aquello de que era una invasión "suave", porque es un pueblo "hermano" y no era plan de ir destruyéndolo todo. Todo ello como parte del argumentario de respuesta al resultado de las famosas fintas.



Efectivamente, se disparaban DIARIAMENTE entre 50.000 y 60.000 obuses, una barbaridad.
Como ya comenté, ni harto de vino me creo que los rusos disparasen sólo a objetivos militares.
Y lo hacen a sabiendas.

Creo que estos son los encargados de la telemetría:


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este video muestra el centro comercial en #Kremenchuk el 25 de junio.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa #Russian todavía difunde la mentira de que el centro comercial "no funcionaba"



Van a juzgar a los directivos del centro por no evacuar a los clientes cuando estaban sonando las alarmas antiaereas, creo que el abogado defensor va a llamar de testigo al forero Minsky Moment para que confirme que el centro estaba cerrado según Google


Ahora diran los follavladimiros que ej que no quisieron evacuarlos o que los utilizaban como rehenes


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Dime qué cañones traes y te diré de que calibres andas escaso de munición...


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Un nuevo vídeo propagandistico del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, lanzamiento a plena luz del día


----------



## César Borgia (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Casino (30 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Dime qué cañones traes y te diré de que calibres andas escaso de munición...




Cacharros de una doctrina obsoleta. 


favelados dijo:


> Dime qué cañones traes y te diré de que calibres andas escaso de munición...




Y además, con toda seguridad de esas piezas no habrá gran cantidad de proyectiles inteligentes. La doctrina obsoleta de siempre, saturación masiva de artillería y davai brati, uraaaa!.

Más orcos a la lista de bajas. O hasta que se acabe la munición ucraniana.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Me has pillado si es verdad. Has ganado. Que le aproveche la caldereta de mono.



Los rusos están arruinando la economía de la UE y sube la inflación en EEUU. La economía capitalista radical de EEUU y UE jamás podrán contra la economía de Rusia y China. Los rusos y chinos saben que es pasar frio en invierno y calor en verano. En el capitalismo enfermos por el dinero, en cuanto hay una ola de frio o calor, las tvs corruptas acojonando la población con el cambio climático. Lo tenéis perdido capitalista, Rusia y China van a aplastar las economías occidentales. La gasolina sube cada día, es el fracaso de la economía capitalista.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los rusos están arruinando la economía de la UE y sube la inflación en EEUU. La economía capitalista radical de EEUU y UE jamás podrán contra la economía de Rusia y China. Los rusos y chinos saben que es pasar frio en invierno y calor en verano. En el capitalismo enfermos por el dinero, en cuanto hay una ola de frio o calor, las tvs corruptas acojonando la población con el cambio climático. Lo tenéis perdido capitalista, Rusia y China van a aplastar las economías occidentales. La gasolina sube cada día, es el fracaso de la economía capitalista.



Por esa regla de tres Burkina Faso seria primerísimo mundo y nos arrollaria en cualquier tipo de conflicto, cuando los occidentales comencemos a tener frío los rusos empezarán a morir de hambre.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Cacharros de una doctrina obsoleta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Alguien más a parte de mí, piensa que todo esto es la confirmación de que los rusos NO tenían un plan? Ninguno. Cierto es que los planes cambian cuando empieza la acción real, pero este caos me hace pensar que mas allá de tomar toda Ucrania en 3 días en febrero, no tenían absolutamente nada planeado. Y llevan desde entonces improvisando día a día mientras se dan de ostias contra la realidad de la brutal corrupción endémica de su país y la incompetencia de su personal militar a todos los niveles. Joder, seguro que Boba pensaba que de verdad tenía un ejército de la ostia con miles de tanques listos para marchar sobre Europa y al final tiene que tirar con chatarra de antes de que el 95% de la gente de este foro hubiera nacido.

Cuando todo este marrón termine, si por algún milagro Boba aun sigue en el poder en Rusia, las purgas que va a realizar en el ejército, servicios de inteligencia, etc, van a dejar a las de Stalin como un juego de parvulario.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres Burkina Faso seria primerísimo mundo y nos arrollaria en cualquier tipo de conflicto, cuando los occidentales comencemos a tener frío los rusos empezarán a morir de hambre.



Te equivocas, la enfermedad por el dinero es mucho peor. En el capitalismo radical de EEUU y la UE, quién se queda sin trabajo se jode, en Rusia y China no se deja tirado a ningún asalariado. Hay muchos más mendigos y gente en el umbral de la pobreza en los paises capitalistas que en los socialistas. En el mundo capitalista el 1% de la población tiene el 99% de la riqueza del pais, por eso las gráficas no corresponde a la realidad. Nunca tendrás el porcentaje real de dinero de un rico  , eso son datos que manejan los estados capitalistas radicales para hacer trampas en sus estadísticas.


----------



## duncan (30 Jun 2022)

El uso de munición de precisión se empieza a notar:









Las tropas ucranianas eliminan los cañones autopropulsados rusos con obuses M777. – Galaxia Militar


Imágenes del ejército ucraniano muestran cómo las tropas de asalto habrían destruido todo un grupo de cañones autopropulsados rusos gracias




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te equivocas, la enfermedad por el dinero es mucho peor. En el capitalismo radical de EEUU y la UE, quién se queda sin trabajo se jode, en Rusia y China no se deja tirado a ningún asalariado. Hay muchos más mendigos y gente en el umbral de la pobreza en los paises capitalistas que en los socialistas. En el mundo capitalista el 1% de la población tiene el 99% de la riqueza del pais, por eso las gráficas no corresponde a la realidad. Nunca tendrás el porcentaje real de dinero de un rico  , eso son datos que manejan los estados capitalistas radicales para hacer trampas en sus estadísticas.



Y en Rusia se reparte el dinero equitativamente la igual que en Venezuela, ale ya puedes ir arreando, que allí seguro que tu vida va a mejorar a pasos agigantados, yo me quedo aquí a sufrir el capitalismo en mis carnes, a ser posible no vuelvas no soportaría más gente sufriendo el capitalismo salvaje.


----------



## Walter Eucken (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Hilo de Twitter sobre la corrupción en el ejercito ruso, es largo y faltan las imágenes ,el foro solo permite cinco





1/ Pocos incidentes de corrupción militar en Rusia fueron más desvergonzados que el capitán del destructor que robó las hélices de bronce de su propio barco, reemplazándolas por unas de acero más baratas para obtener 39 millones de rublos netos. Un final sobre el impacto de la corrupción en el ejército de Rusia.
2/ Para el primer hilo de la serie, sobre corrupción militar de bajo y mediano nivel, ver más abajo.
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader

3/ Para la parte 2, sobre la corrupción entre la élite militar de Rusia, ver:
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader

4/ La Parte 3, sobre los problemas del ejército ruso con la cultura gángster, está aquí:
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader

5/ Y la parte 4, sobre la contribución de las reglas y estructuras militares rusas al problema de la corrupción:
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader

6/ La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha revelado muchas fallas en el equipo militar ruso: todo, desde kits médicos y raciones que tienen años de antigüedad, hasta soldados que tienen que comprar chalecos antibalas en el equivalente ruso de eBay, hasta neumáticos de vehículos que se desmoronan.
7/ Sin embargo, es difícil separar los efectos de la corrupción de otros problemas como la incompetencia y la mala gestión. Así que este hilo es necesariamente un poco más especulativo que sus predecesores. Sin embargo, algunos puntos son evidentes.
8/ La cuantificación de la magnitud de la corrupción se ve obstaculizada por el hecho de que gran parte de ella nunca se revela ni se procesa. Las declaraciones del gobierno ruso sugieren que está costando enormes cantidades anualmente y que las pérdidas están aumentando.
9/ Según el gobierno ruso, la corrupción causó pérdidas de al menos 58 mil millones de rublos ($ 1 mil millones) en 2020, frente a los 55 mil millones de rublos en 2019. De 10,879 funcionarios acusados de corrupción, 1,337 (12.3%) eran del Ministerio de Defensa: la segunda cohorte más grande.
10/ La mayor cantidad de delitos relacionados con la corrupción registrados se cometieron en el ámbito del orden público y la seguridad, representando el 19,9% (4.521) del total. El Ministerio de Defensa registró un aumento del 30% en el número de personas acusadas de corrupción.
11/ Aunque no dijo cuánto le costó la corrupción al ejército ruso, en 2010 los fiscales rusos informaron que las pérdidas se habían duplicado entre 2008 y 2009 a más de 3 mil millones de rublos en un solo año. El periódico moscovita Nezavisimaya Gazeta calculó lo que esto podría haber comprado:
12/
* 50-55 tanques T-90
* 75-80 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-3 o BMP-4
* 3-4 aviones Su-30 o MiG-35
* 8-10 helicópteros de combate Mi-28N o Ka-52
* Una corbeta clase Steregushchiy
* 1-2 misiles nucleares Topol-M
* 3-4 satélites de reconocimiento
13/
* Alimentos para un año para 130.000 soldados
* Uniformes militares para 300-350.000 efectivos
* Dos edificios de apartamentos para 150-200 familias de militares.

Así que es evidente que el fraude militar y la malversación de fondos han tenido costos muy reales en términos de oportunidades perdidas.
14/ Según el ex ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Andrey Kozyrev, gran parte del dinero que Rusia ha gastado en la modernización de su ejército "fue robado y gastado en megayates en Chipre". El gasto en defensa de Rusia refleja esto.
15/ Entre 2001 y 2004, Putin aumentó el presupuesto de defensa de Rusia de 55 mil millones de rublos a 188 mil millones. Sin embargo, según se informa, casi ningún dinero llegó a los contratistas de defensa en 2004, sino que desapareció dentro del sistema del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
16/ Solo en 2008, 20 generales y almirantes fueron procesados por corrupción. Se condenó a 1.611 oficiales, de los cuales 160 eran comandantes de unidades militares. Según los informes, los oficiales fueron responsables de 1 de cada 4 delitos de corrupción militar. A pesar de esto, el número de casos iba en aumento.
17/ Ese es el panorama general. Veamos el impacto que tiene la corrupción en el terreno, comenzando con el reclutamiento. Hasta el 70% de los reclutados obtienen la exención, a menudo mediante sobornos. Según se informa, los 'boletos' de exención cuestan entre 50 000 y 500 000 rublos (entre 950 y 9 500 dólares).
18/ Los que no están exentos están desproporcionadamente enfermos o mal alimentados. En 2007, se informó que más del 30% de los reclutas de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa eran "mentalmente inestables", el 10 por ciento sufría de abuso de alcohol y drogas, y el 15 por ciento estaba enfermo o desnutrido.
19/ Entonces, incluso antes de unirse, es más probable que el soldado ruso promedio esté enfermo y muera de hambre que la población en general. ¿Mejoran las cosas después de eso? De nada.
20/ Consideremos la comida: la corrupción a menudo significa que a los soldados se les sirve comida podrida y mohosa contaminada con bacterias. Las estafas de los proveedores a menudo significan que, en lugar de lo que se ha pedido, se sirve comida más barata en porciones más pequeñas. Causas de mala higiene e. brotes de coli.
21/ La vivienda también puede ser terrible. En el centro de entrenamiento de la Marina Rusa ubicado en Lomonosov, Región de Leningrado, los reclutas supuestamente enfrentaron peores condiciones que los convictos. Fueron descritos como obligados a vivir en edificios de cuarteles abandonados.
22/ "A los muchachos los metieron a empujones en una parte abandonada donde no hay cantina. La comida importada es asquerosa. No hay agua caliente. Hay moho, humedad y una secadora para 180 personas en el cuartel".
23/ “No está permitido secar calcetines en radiadores, todos se mojan y se enferman. A su vez, no hay medicamentos, y el paramédico solo da gaseosa y sal para hacer gárgaras”.
24/ Los reclutas de ingeniería en Volgogrado se enfrentaron a condiciones similares: "No hay medicinas elementales en el centro médico de la unidad, y lo que traen los padres debe ocultarse a los oficiales (si no se lo quitan inmediatamente después de recibir el paquete)".
25/ Las consecuencias del abandono y la corrupción pueden ser fatales. En julio de 2015, un cuartel en Omsk se derrumbó debido a la mala construcción, la falta de mantenimiento y la corrupción de los contratistas encargados de repararlo dos años antes. 24 soldados murieron.
26/ La explotación brutal de las tropas rusas por parte de sus oficiales y compañeros también tiene un efecto moralmente corrosivo, brutalizando a todos los involucrados. La corrupción y la explotación son parte del ethos y se reflejan en la forma en que tratan a los civiles que se interponen en su camino.
27/ Una forma común de explotación ha sido el uso de personal subalterno, especialmente reclutas, como mano de obra no remunerada en proyectos de construcción o en fábricas, en beneficio de funcionarios corruptos. Esto afecta seriamente su tiempo de entrenamiento, dejándolos sin preparación para el combate.
28/ A las tropas rusas se les paga en efectivo, lo que brinda oportunidades para que los oficiales simplemente roben sus salarios. Uno robó el salario de 200 subordinados, que asciende a 2 millones de rublos, y lo gastó en él y su familia. Es fácil imaginar lo desmoralizados que deben haber estado sus hombres.
29/ El robo y la corrupción también significan que las tropas rusas han estado mal equipadas cuando van a la batalla. Los milblogueros rusos han estado financiando donaciones para comprar suministros básicos para las tropas, a menudo comprados en línea de tropas de logística corruptas que roban de los depósitos del ejército.
30/ En los primeros días de la invasión de Ucrania, muchos vehículos rusos fueron abandonados porque se quedaron sin combustible. Se informó que los soldados rusos vendieron ilícitamente el combustible de sus vehículos a los bielorrusos antes de la invasión, sin saber que lo necesitarían.
31/ La malversación de combustible es un lugar común en el ejército ruso, hasta el punto de que el combustible se considera una 'segunda moneda' (después de los rublos). En un caso de 2019, tres marineros fueron condenados por vender 126 toneladas de combustible en Sebastopol por 3,6 millones de rublos. Los pequeños robos de combustible son frecuentes.
32/ Las averías parecen haber sido también frecuentes, lo que permitió a los ucranianos capturar numerosos tanques, camiones y vehículos blindados en condiciones intactas, capaces de ser utilizados contra los rusos. De nuevo, es casi seguro que la corrupción es un factor.
33/ En un ejemplo, el General de División Pyotr Piven, responsable del mantenimiento de los vehículos blindados de la Flota del Báltico, certificó falsamente la reparación de 4 tanques y 10 vehículos de combate de infantería. El contratista no hizo el trabajo pero recibió 5,7 millones de rublos, probablemente compartiendo algunos como sobornos.
34/ La sustitución de componentes es una estafa frecuente. Los camiones rusos e incluso los sistemas de ruedas de gama alta fueron abandonados porque los neumáticos se rompieron, según se informa porque los neumáticos chinos baratos habían sido sustituidos por neumáticos rusos mejores pero más caros.

35/ Es probable que el impacto de la corrupción en el desempeño operativo haya sido particularmente grave en lo que respecta a las comunicaciones. Esta es la radio R-187P Azart, apodada 'el cocodrilo verde', una radio avanzada definida por software que se dice que es inmune a la intercepción.
36/ Cada etapa del desarrollo de Azart se ha visto obstaculizada por la corrupción. Fue encargado después de que la invasión rusa de Georgia en 2008 se viera afectada por graves fallas en las comunicaciones. Originalmente, se debía mejorar un sistema existente, pero eso no sucedió.
37/ En cambio, a una empresa con estrechos vínculos con el entonces presidente Dmitri Medvedev se le otorgó un contrato de 18 mil millones de rublos en 2009 para desarrollar y producir una radio completamente nueva (con todo el riesgo que eso implicaba). Se suponía que cada soldado había recibido uno.
38/ En cambio, 13 años después, se estima que solo se han entregado alrededor de 60.000 Azarts a los 900.000 efectivos militares de Rusia. Si cada Azart se hubiera entregado a las tropas involucradas en la invasión de Ucrania, solo habría suficiente para 1 de cada 3 de esas tropas.
39/ El número de Azarts actualmente en manos de las tropas rusas es ciertamente inferior a 60.000. Stolen Azarts han aparecido regularmente en Avito, el equivalente ruso de eBay, por alrededor de 40.000 rublos, cuestan 300.000. No es genial para un dispositivo supuestamente secreto.
40/ Y la guinda del pastel es que lo que hay dentro del estuche del Azart ni siquiera es ruso. Los contratistas y los funcionarios corruptos robaron un tercio del presupuesto de 18.000 millones de rublos al sustituir los componentes chinos baratos por los rusos con especificaciones militares y embolsarse la diferencia.
41/ El resultado ha sido un desastre de comunicaciones para las fuerzas de Rusia en Ucrania. En lugar de usar Azarts, las tropas rusas han usado teléfonos móviles y radios analógicas baratas fabricadas en China, lo que hace que sea muy fácil para los ucranianos escuchar, y también arrojar artillería sobre ellos.
42/ Según el New York Times en marzo, "muchos generales rusos están hablando por teléfonos y radios no seguros. En al menos un caso... los ucranianos interceptaron la llamada de un general, la geolocalizaron y atacaron su ubicación, matándolo a él y a su personal."

43/ Es probable que Rusia y los comentaristas externos tarden años en descubrir todas las formas en que la corrupción ha perjudicado sus esfuerzos en Ucrania. Pero es muy probable que los esfuerzos de Rusia por conquistar toda Ucrania fracasen en parte debido al impacto de la corrupción militar.
44/ Si no hubiera habido corrupción, Rusia habría tenido más y mejores equipos, tropas mejor entrenadas y con mayor moral, y mucho combustible y alimentos. Eso podría haber sido suficiente para permitirle apoderarse de Kyiv, Kharkiv y Odesa en los primeros días de la guerra.
45/ Pero vas a la guerra con el ejército que tienes, como dijo una vez Donald Rumsfeld. En el caso de Rusia, eso significa ir a la guerra con un ejército que ha sido vaciado por la corrupción en todos los niveles. La cleptocracia tiene consecuencias. /final











Thread by @ChrisO_wiki on Thread Reader App


@ChrisO_wiki: 1/ Few incidents of military corruption in Russia were more shameless than the destroyer captain who stole the bronze propellers from his own ship, replacing them with cheaper steel ones to net 39 mill...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los rusos están arruinando la economía de la UE y sube la inflación en EEUU. La economía capitalista radical de EEUU y UE jamás podrán contra la economía de Rusia y China. Los rusos y chinos saben que es pasar frio en invierno y calor en verano. En el capitalismo enfermos por el dinero, en cuanto hay una ola de frio o calor, las tvs corruptas acojonando la población con el cambio climático. Lo tenéis perdido capitalista, Rusia y China van a aplastar las economías occidentales. La gasolina sube cada día, es el fracaso de la economía capitalista.



Economía capitalista radical la ves en China no en Europa...


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y en Rusia se reparte el dinero equitativamente la igual que en Venezuela, ale ya puedes ir arreando, que allí seguro que tu vida va a mejorar a pasos agigantados, yo me quedo aquí a sufrir el capitalismo en mis carnes, a ser posible no vuelvas no soportaría más gente sufriendo el capitalismo salvaje.



La gente está hasta los cojones de tanta tomadura de pelo con las subidas de energía y carburante. Los capitalistas radicales sois tan cerdos que siempre le echan la culpa al otro, ahora el malo es Putin, mañana será el cambio climático por ser los asalariados unos irresponsables en coger el coche en lugar del transporte público. Yo cada día cuando cojo el metro solo veo que capitalistas millonarios y políticos  dentro del vagón, los asalariados para ir a trabajar tenemos chofer y coche oficial, jaja.


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien más a parte de mí, piensa que todo esto es la confirmación de que los rusos NO tenían un plan? Ninguno. Cierto es que los planes cambian cuando empieza la acción real, pero este caos me hace pensar que mas allá de tomar toda Ucrania en 3 días en febrero, no tenían absolutamente nada planeado. Y llevan desde entonces improvisando día a día mientras se dan de ostias contra la realidad de la brutal corrupción endémica de su país y la incompetencia de su personal militar a todos los niveles. Joder, seguro que Boba pensaba que de verdad tenía un ejército de la ostia con miles de tanques listos para marchar sobre Europa y al final tiene que tirar con chatarra de antes de que el 95% de la gente de este foro hubiera nacido.
> 
> Cuando todo este marrón termine, si por algún milagro Boba aun sigue en el poder en Rusia, las purgas que va a realizar en el ejército, servicios de inteligencia, etc, van a dejar a las de Stalin como un juego de parvulario.



Eso lo sabemos todos menos los follaputines del foro, que para ellos todo es parte del plan, del ajedrez 3d y los ucras estan a punto de caer con todo el equipo

La realidad es mucho peor, esto es una aventura personal del Putin, planificada en secreto con sus colaboradores mas cercanos y pasando de los mandos militares. Ejemplo clasico de lo que sucede cuando la estrategia la deciden los politicos agravado cuando los fallos iniciales provocan la intervencion directa y pasan a controlar la tactica, moviendo unidades y dando ordenes directas

Eso fue la causa del fracaso aleman en la segunda guerra mundial y eso que la Wehrmacht era la hostia, pero aun asi no pudieron sacudirse la incompetencia del Hitler que se dedicaba a meter las narices en todo

Y en el caso ruso, no solo tienen al Putin tocando los huevos, ademas el ejercito es una cascara podrida

Yo creo que esta va a provocar el colapso del ejercito ruso, lo he comentado alguna vez, lo que esta pasando en ucrania tiene similaridades con el desastre del 98 en españa, la guerra de marruecos... y aquello acabo como acabo en el 36


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Jun 2022)

Parece que Snake Island esta limpia de Orcos.



Importante porque da aire y apoyo a las salidas de exportaciones a través de Odessa.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Economía capitalista radical la ves en China no en Europa...



Tonto más que tonto, la información que te llega de China por los medios corruptos que tenemos en España es falsa. Lo hacen para que te conformes con el robo que están haciendo los políticos a los asalariados españoles. Suben el salario mínimo y luego te lo roban X2 en los carburantes, energía y cesta de la compra, lo tienen todo plandemiado. Ah! sigue gastando mascarillas, PCR, antígenos y vacunas, para que los politicos reciban sus comisiones en paraísos fiscales controlados por los EEUU, para que ningún periodista se le ocurra investigar. Ya sabes como las gasta la CIA cuando alguien investiga a los EEUU, acaba con un tiro en la boca, para que luego los corruptos medios de comunicación diga que se ha suicidado. Cuando extraditen a Julian Assange de Inglaterra a EEUU, solo le espera la muerte y él lo sabe. Lo matarán bajo la mentira del suicidio por contar la verdad de lo que hacían los soldados yanquis a los prisioneros iraquíes.
Nunca critiques a los EEUU porque serás declarado terrorista eje del mal. Cuantos países alguna vez han sancionado económicamente a EEUU? manipulación total de la información, pero tu no te enteras porque eres tonto muy tonto


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Parece que Snake Island esta limpia de Orcos.
> 
> 
> 
> Importante porque da aire y apoyo a las salidas de exportaciones a través de Odessa.



Aquí dicen que la salida de la isla la han llamado "paso de buena voluntad" que finalizaron sus tareas y se retiraron

los ocupantes confirmaron su retiro de #SnakeIsland y lo llamaron un "paso de buena voluntad": "Hoy, como un paso de buena voluntad, el ejército ruso completó sus tareas en la Isla de las Serpientes y retiró la guarnición allí".









RIA Novosti
@rianru. 21 minutos
Publicación gubernamental, Rusia
Rusia retiró la guarnición de la isla Zmeiny como un gesto de buena
voluntad, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.
ria.ru/20220630/zmein...
CC BY-SA 4.0 //


----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Parece que Snake Island esta limpia de Orcos.
> 
> 
> 
> Importante porque da aire y apoyo a las salidas de exportaciones a través de Odessa.


----------



## duncan (30 Jun 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Parece que Snake Island esta limpia de Orcos.
> 
> 
> 
> mportante porque da aire y apoyo a las salidas de exportaciones a través de Odessa.



Y da derecho a ciertos campos,de gas tanto de Ucrania como de Rumanía, por cierto más material para los ucranianos lo de los exocets a ver en que acaba:









Francia enviará vehículos blindados a Ucrania y posiblemente misiles antibuque Exocet. – Galaxia Militar


Según Sébastien Lecornu, ministro francés de Defensa, Francia transferirá a Ucrania “cantidades significativas” de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La gente está hasta los cojones de tanta tomadura de pelo con las subidas de energía y carburante. Los capitalistas radicales sois tan cerdos que siempre le echan la culpa al otro, ahora el malo es Putin, mañana será el cambio climático por ser los asalariados unos irresponsables en coger el coche en lugar del transporte público. Yo cada día cuando cojo el metro solo veo que capitalistas millonarios y políticos  dentro del vagón, los asalariados para ir a trabajar tenemos chofer y coche oficial, jaja.



Pero qué yo no me quejo y prefiero mil veces esto que lo otro, el que se queja eras tú, ya tardas en irte.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué yo no me quejo y prefiero mil veces esto que lo otro, el que se queja eras tú, ya tardas en irte.



No te quejas porque formas parte de los cerdos capitalistas radicales, seguro que vas en coche al trabajo de enchufado que debes tener. La gente está muy harta de los precios que nos están metiendo los EEUU con su capricho de sancionar a Rusia. España tiene una deuda que en cualquier momento entramos en quiebra y corralito, no vendas una mentira. Cuando vean los asalariados que tu tienes dinero para comer, serás un objetivo, no tienes ni pajara idea de lo que se puede hacer por sobrevivir. Cuando tus hijos pasan hambre vas a por todas.


----------



## Subprime (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No te quejas porque formas parte de los cerdos capitalistas radicales, seguro que vas en coche al trabajo de enchufado que debes tener. La gente está muy harta de los precios que nos están metiendo los EEUU con su capricho de sancionar a Rusia. España tiene una deuda que en cualquier momento entramos en quiebra y corralito, no vendas una mentira. Cuando vean los asalariados que tu tienes dinero para comer, serás un objetivo, no tienes ni pajara idea de lo que se puede hacer por sobrevivir. Cuando tus hijos pasan hambre vas a por todas.



Hago teletrabajo así que a joderse, y si puede ser que vengan malos tiempos, pero peor estaría en tu paraíso comunista, así que se listo y vete antes de que venga el coco.


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tonto más que tonto, la información que te llega de China por los medios corruptos que tenemos en España es falsa. Lo hacen para que te conformes con el robo que están haciendo los políticos a los asalariados españoles. Suben el salario mínimo y luego te lo roban X2 en los carburantes, energía y cesta de la compra, lo tienen todo plandemiado. Ah! sigue gastando mascarillas, PCR, antígenos y vacunas, para que los politicos reciban sus comisiones en paraísos fiscales controlados por los EEUU, para que ningún periodista se le ocurra investigar. Ya sabes como las gasta la CIA cuando alguien investiga a los EEUU, acaba con un tiro en la boca, para que luego los corruptos medios de comunicación diga que se ha suicidado. Cuando extraditen a Julian Assange de Inglaterra a EEUU, solo le espera la muerte y él lo sabe. Lo matarán bajo la mentira del suicidio por contar la verdad de lo que hacían los soldados yanquis a los prisioneros iraquíes.
> Nunca critiques a los EEUU porque serás declarado terrorista eje del mal. Cuantos países alguna vez han sancionado económicamente a EEUU? manipulación total de la información, pero tu no te enteras porque eres tonto muy tonto



Joder que estupideces dices. Pero bueno, es lo que tiene ser un majadero que le gusta chupar pollas de satrapía.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hago teletrabajo así que a joderse, y si puede ser que vengan malos tiempos, pero peor estaría en tu paraíso comunista, así que se listo y vete antes de que venga el coco.



jaja, tendrás que tirar la basura, o también tienes mayordomo?, ya sabía que eras un cerdo, tu manera escribir te delata. Los asalariados cortaremos los cables de comunicación, jaja. Y cuando salgas se te acusará de traidor, jaja. Que hacen en la revoluciones cuando alguien es acusado de traidor por no repartir la comida entre el pueblo?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí dicen que la salida de la isla la han llamado "paso de buena voluntad" que finalizaron sus tareas y se retiraron



Y las tareas eran... abonar la isla. Misión completada!


----------



## Nicors (30 Jun 2022)

Importante victoria de Ucrania









Rusia se retira de la isla de las Serpientes tras una intensa ofensiva militar de Ucrania


Kiev afirma que “nuestras Fuerzas Armadas hicieron un gran trabajo”. Moscú afirma que el repliegue demuestra que no interfiere en el bloqueo de productos agrícolas que causa la crisis alimentaria




www.larazon.es





Estamos en el fin de la guerra.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> jaja, tendrás que tirar la basura, o también tienes mayordomo?, ya sabía que eras un cerdo, tu manera escribir te delata. Los asalariados cortaremos los cables de comunicación, jaja. Y cuando salgas se te acusará de traidor, jaja. Que hacen en la revoluciones cuando alguien es acusado de traidor por no repartir la comida entre el pueblo?



Vamos a ver subnormal, los muertos de hambre sois cuatro mataos, la mayoría de la gente somos clase media y no vamos a dejar que los vagos de la sociedad el lumpen la inmundicia nos quite el fruto de nuestro trabajo, si tienes un trabajo de mierda o un padre alcoholico que no te dio una educación no es responsabilidad de la sociedad proveerte de recursos, te buscas la vida como Tarzán en la selva y dejas de dar por culo en la sociedad .


----------



## Trovador (30 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien más a parte de mí, piensa que todo esto es la confirmación de que los rusos NO tenían un plan? Ninguno.* Cierto es que los planes cambian cuando empieza la acción real, pero este caos me hace pensar que mas allá de tomar toda Ucrania en 3 días en febrero, no tenían absolutamente nada planeado*. Y llevan desde entonces improvisando día a día mientras se dan de ostias contra la realidad de la brutal corrupción endémica de su país y la incompetencia de su personal militar a todos los niveles. Joder, seguro que Boba pensaba que de verdad tenía un ejército de la ostia con miles de tanques listos para marchar sobre Europa y al final tiene que tirar con chatarra de antes de que el 95% de la gente de este foro hubiera nacido.
> 
> Cuando todo este marrón termine, si por algún milagro Boba aun sigue en el poder en Rusia, las purgas que va a realizar en el ejército, servicios de inteligencia, etc, van a dejar a las de Stalin como un juego de parvulario.



Las guerras tienen vida propia. Se puede planear el comienzo pero no ni su desarrollo y final además de la "real politik".

2ª Guerra Mundial:

Alemania:_ "Me reparto Polonia con la URSS y así ni franceses ni brtitánicos se atreverán a declararnos la gueera a los dos países. Más tarde ya me ocuparé de la URSS y recuperaremos lo ahora cedido"_

Franceses y Británicos: _"No podemos declarar la guerra a estos dos países ya que convirtiría su "pacto de no agresión" en una alianza de facto. Declaremosle la guerra a Alemania y una vez derrotada, será dura pero ganaremos, presionemos a la URSS para que abandone los territorios ocupados polacos"_

URSS: _"Estos occidentales no me hacen ni puto caso respecto al peligro que representa Alemania. Pues muy bien, llegemos a un acuerdo con ellos y que se convierta en un problema para franceses y británicos."_

Ya sabemos como acabó todo.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Joder que estupideces dices. Pero bueno, es lo que tiene ser un majadero que le gusta chupar pollas de satrapía.



Te jode la verdad y la realidad, la gente está harta de tanta mentira y que le atraquen el bolsillo de manera torticera con mentiras de politicos y medios de comunicación, la realidad es que a la inmensa mayoría nos cuesta llegar a fin de mes. A ti por apoyar al gobierno a robar al Pueblo, tendrás que salir por patas hacia los EEUU. Si la tienes grande puedes dedicarte al porno, EEUU es la capital mundial del porno, jaja. Allí te formaran como vicioso a las drogas, poker y prostitución, eso si lleva siempre un revolver encima por lo que pueda pasar. EEUU es un gran pais que si no tienes seguro médico te dejan morir en la calle, les importa una mierda la gente que no tiene dinero, en Rusia no pasan esas cosas. Yo soy un demócrata capitalista no radical no comunista, no te confundas, donde el Pueblo decide y no los millonarios que corrompen a toda la clase política. Prefiero a Rusia que a EEUU, la economía española controlada por EEUU nos lleva a la hambruna. La UE no pinta una mierda, es el sálvese quién pueda. Cuando la gasolina esté a 3€ el litro me vienes defendiendo a los EEUU capitalista radicales que solo reparten hambruna por todo el planeta, vendiendo armas y vacunas.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vamos a ver subnormal, los muertos de hambre sois cuatro mataos, la mayoría de la gente somos clase media y no vamos a dejar que los vagos de la sociedad el lumpen la inmundicia nos quite el fruto de nuestro trabajo, si tienes un trabajo de mierda o un padre alcoholico que no te dio una educación no es responsabilidad de la sociedad proveerte de recursos, te buscas la vida como Tarzán en la selva y dejas de dar por culo en la sociedad .



Embustero no quieras defender a los capitalistas , cuando no te necesiten te meterán una patada en el culo. He conocido gente como tu, que por tener un trabajo de mierda con sueldo de mierda os creéis el rey del mambo. Tu debes de ser el típico topo chivato del jefe, he visto meter palizas a gente como tú cuando la empresa ha quebrado.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Ponte la vacuna del mono, estoy viendo que tienes síntomas de abstinencia, jaja, zombidiota.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Embustero no quieras defender a los capitalistas , cuando no te necesiten te meterán una patada en el culo. He conocido gente como tu, que por tener un trabajo de mierda con sueldo de mierda os creéis el rey del mambo. Tu debes de ser el típico topo chivato del jefe, he visto meter palizas a gente como tú cuando la empresa ha quebrado.



Tú lo único que has visto son pollas acercándose a tu boca a través del agujero de un cuarto oscuro en Chueca, todo lo demás lo has visto en tu imaginación.


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te jode la verdad y la realidad, la gente está harta de tanta mentira y que le atraquen el bolsillo de manera torticera con mentiras de politicos y medios de comunicación, la realidad es que a la inmensa mayoría nos cuesta llegar a fin de mes. A ti por apoyar al gobierno a robar al Pueblo, tendrás que salir por patas hacia los EEUU. Si la tienes grande puedes dedicarte al porno, EEUU es la capital mundial del porno, jaja. Allí te formaran como vicioso a las drogas, poker y prostitución, eso si lleva siempre un revolver encima por lo que pueda pasar. EEUU es un gran pais que si no tienes seguro médico te dejan morir en la calle, les importa una mierda la gente que no tiene dinero, en Rusia no pasan esas cosas. Yo soy un demócrata capitalista no radical no comunista, no te confundas, donde el Pueblo decide y no los millonarios que corrompen a toda la clase política. Prefiero a Rusia que a EEUU, la economía española controlada por EEUU nos lleva a la hambruna. La UE no pinta una mierda, es el sálvese quién pueda. Cuando la gasolina esté a 3€ el litro me vienes defendiendo a los EEUU capitalista radicales que solo reparten hambruna por todo el planeta, vendiendo armas y vacunas.



Que escribas mucho no quiere decir que tengas razón. Quítate el gorro de plata y piensa. Gañán.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tú lo único que has visto son pollas acercándose a tu boca a través del agujero de un cuarto oscuro en Chueca, todo lo demás lo has visto en tu imaginación.



Yo soy catalán no independentista, Madrid es un objetivo de Putin si EEUU le declara la tercera guerra mundial, no va a quedar ni un solo madrileño con vida si Sanchez sigue apoyando a Biden. Ya te estás largando de la Comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que escribas mucho no quiere decir que tengas razón. Quítate el gorro de plata y piensa. Gañán.



Yo tengo la razón del bolsillo que tu tengas dinero tampoco te da la razón si no lo repartes.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Estás jodido, lo sabía, se te están moviendo las neuronas del sentido común, y sabes que los politicos nos están atracando. Por qué el gobierno no prohibe por real decreto que no suban los precios de los bienes de consumo mientras dura la guerra? ¿es que no ves? nos estando metiendo impuestos por todos lados. Tu que defiendes a la clase media se la cargarán. Estos HDLGP de politicos que tenemos quieren que el 99% de la riqueza de España esté en manos del 1%, vamos hacia el feudalismo de la Edad Media.


----------



## elena francis (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Tiene que estar acojonado. Sabe que su vida no vale ni un mísero rublo.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pueblos Hermanos y tal.


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



que les pasa a esta gente con las mesas? 
las compran a metros?


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estás jodido, lo sabía, se te están moviendo las neuronas del sentido común, y sabes que los politicos nos están atracando. Por qué el gobierno no prohibe por real decreto que no suban los precios de los bienes de consumo mientras dura la guerra? ¿es que no ves? nos estando metiendo impuestos por todos lados. Tu que defiendes a la clase media se la cargarán. Estos HDLGP de politicos que tenemos quieren que el 99% de la riqueza de España esté en manos del 1%, vamos hacia el feudalismo de la Edad Media.



Qué bonito habría quedado este mensaje cuando con Filomena nos doblaron el recibo de la luz, o el año pasado el precio de los combustibles.
Pero claro, tocaba callar como putas, que para eso son camaradas. Qué poca vergüenza.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí dicen que la salida de la isla la han llamado "paso de buena voluntad" que finalizaron sus tareas y se retiraron
> 
> los ocupantes confirmaron su retiro de #SnakeIsland y lo llamaron un "paso de buena voluntad": "Hoy, como un paso de buena voluntad, el ejército ruso completó sus tareas en la Isla de las Serpientes y retiró la guarnición allí".
> 
> ...



Huele a finta.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Se habla tb que los caesar estan bombardeando la isla


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Yo tengo la razón del bolsillo que tu tengas dinero tampoco te da la razón si no lo repartes.



Pero qué cosas sin sentido dices. Pásanos el teléfono de tu camello.


----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)

>


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Qué bonito habría quedado este mensaje cuando con Filomena nos doblaron el recibo de la luz, o el año pasado el precio de los combustibles.
> Pero claro, tocaba callar como putas, que para eso son camaradas. Qué poca vergüenza.



Así es la gentuza capitalista buscan cualquier excusa parea joderte el bolsillo. Entre propios norteamericanos, se joden los unos a los otros, EEUU manda la mafia, es un pais de corruptos y extorsión. Es la única manera que tiene de sobrevivir el capitalismo radical inventado por ellos. Sin guerras, sin plandemias, sin terremotos, sin ciclones, sin alieginenas, la economía yanqui no puede sobrevivir, en sus películas se ve claramente el futuro que nos espera con esta gentuza.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero qué cosas sin sentido dices. Pásanos el teléfono de tu camello.



No tengas miedo a la verdad, utiliza tu sentido común que no manipulen los politicos y tvs tu personalidad, se hombre libre.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Así es la gentuza capitalista buscan cualquier excusa parea joderte el bolsillo. Entre propios norteamericanos, se joden los unos a los otros, EEUU manda la mafia, es un pais de corruptos y extorsión. Es la única manera que tiene de sobrevivir el capitalismo radical inventado por ellos. Sin guerras, sin plandemias, sin terremotos, sin ciclones, sin alieginenas, la economía yanqui no puede sobrevivir, en sus películas se ve claramente el futuro que nos espera con esta gentuza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106597



¿Y a mi qué me cuentas?


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Y a mi qué me cuentas?



El tío ha salido del psiquitátrico


----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (30 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien más a parte de mí, piensa que todo esto es la confirmación de que los rusos NO tenían un plan? Ninguno. Cierto es que los planes cambian cuando empieza la acción real, pero este caos me hace pensar que mas allá de tomar toda Ucrania en 3 días en febrero, no tenían absolutamente nada planeado. Y llevan desde entonces improvisando día a día mientras se dan de ostias contra la realidad de la brutal corrupción endémica de su país y la incompetencia de su personal militar a todos los niveles. Joder, seguro que Boba pensaba que de verdad tenía un ejército de la ostia con miles de tanques listos para marchar sobre Europa y al final tiene que tirar con chatarra de antes de que el 95% de la gente de este foro hubiera nacido.
> 
> Cuando todo este marrón termine, si por algún milagro Boba aun sigue en el poder en Rusia, las purgas que va a realizar en el ejército, servicios de inteligencia, etc, van a dejar a las de Stalin como un juego de parvulario.



Resulta evidente que no había ningún plan, más allá de una victoria total y absoluta por la vía rápida. Un jaque mate en 4 jugadas del maestro. Una vez fracasado...

Respecto a las purgas. Las purgas no se hacen para castigar el fracaso o la incompetencia, y menos la corrupción. Y desde luego no se usan para mejorar la eficiencia o la efectividad. Se hacen para mantener el poder. Es la manera que tiene el regimen de sobrevivir. Si no hay purgas, se acaba cortando la cabeza del que mande. Y eso es justamente lo que hay que evitar. 

Si hay muchas purgas es que Putin ha conseguido controlar la situación interna. 

De hecho en general, siempre se purga a la gente más capaz porque es la más peligrosa para el que ostenta el poder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

la han estado castigando con autopropulsada sovietica


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



En Rusia, Gazprom es el estado...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En Rusia, Gazprom es el estado...



¿Quién querría tener acciones de una empresa gasística que ya no vende gas? Y que tiene toda la pinta de que no lo va a volver a vender, al menos en las cantidades que la hacían rentable ahora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

rusia estaba pagando un alquiler demasiado alto en la isla, la cuestion es siempre el coste de alquiler que le impone ucrania


----------



## César Borgia (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Jun 2022)

¿La pérdida de la Isla de las Serpientes por parte de Rusia ha sido una retirada táctica?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

y que no te llegue el dividendo



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Quién querría tener acciones de una empresa gasística que ya no vende gas? Y que tiene toda la pinta de que no lo va a volver a vender, al menos en las cantidades que la hacían rentable ahora.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero qué cosas sin sentido dices. Pásanos el teléfono de tu camello.



El gilipollas muerto de hambre empeñado en que compartamos el dinero con el.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

No la ha perdido, ha sido un acto de buena fe. Un regalo desinteresado como muestra de la generosidad del gran khan. Las columnas de humo es por la fiesta de despedida.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿La pérdida de la Isla de las Serpientes por parte de Rusia ha sido una retirada táctica?


----------



## EGO (30 Jun 2022)

No tenia ningun sentido mantener ese peñon si esta al alcance de la artilleria y tu no puedes neutralizarla.

Me extraña que los orcos hayan pensado de forma inteligente y no se hayan dedicado a meter alli material y hombres para que sean reducidos a cenizas cada noche.


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pudiendo estar en el museo Del Prado con los líderes mundiales comiendo maravillas, está en el quinto pino haciendo el ganso con 3 mindundis. Es cadaver.


----------



## Artedi (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hago teletrabajo así que a joderse,



Sí, y ya sabemos exactamente cuál.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Sí, y ya sabemos exactamente cuál.



Si, cual?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

pues no esta nada mal el 155 made in ucrania, con 1 han limpiado la serpentina y hace falta un alcance tipo Cesar para ello, se la tendrian que fabricar bajo licencia los checos a cascoporro


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Megáfono en vez de micrófono.


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Que alguien pase el sesudo análisis de @Zhukov por el tema de la isla y la retira, digo, finta acuática de los rusos.


----------



## Subprime (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## EGO (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Alucino.

La paranoia de Putin debe ser brutal.Tantos años asesinando gente con el KGB y desde el poder pasan factura.


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La zorra y las uvas


----------



## ELVR (30 Jun 2022)

Zapatos con alzas y mesas kilométricas...

...una capital de escaparate...

Este tío es el Lord Farquaad de las estepas.


----------



## mapachën (30 Jun 2022)

Me comenta una amiga en Kiev, que se espera ataque desde Bielorrusia… que no hay nada en las noticas, pero que el ejército se la espera…

Yo le digo que los polacos les meterán con todo lo gordo si se atreve el luka… pero es que no me lo quiero ni creer.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Resulta evidente que no había ningún plan, más allá de una victoria total y absoluta por la vía rápida. Un jaque mate en 4 jugadas del maestro. Una vez fracasado...
> 
> Respecto a las purgas. Las purgas no se hacen para castigar el fracaso o la incompetencia, y menos la corrupción. Y desde luego no se usan para mejorar la eficiencia o la efectividad. Se hacen para mantener el poder. Es la manera que tiene el regimen de sobrevivir. Si no hay purgas, se acaba cortando la cabeza del que mande. Y eso es justamente lo que hay que evitar.
> 
> ...



cierto, pero en eso hay que tener cuidado y no pasarse de frenada

Los autocratas confian en el poder del miedo para controlar el cotarro, pero por muy hijoputa que sea y muy cabron, siempre necesita un grupo de incondicionales que lo protejan, esos del circulo interior que viven muy bien de la corrupcion, los que se encargan de los detalles y de que el chiringuito no se venga abajo

Y si, siempre puede cortarle la cabeza a alguno, y confiar que los que vienen por detras esten contentos de tomar su puesto y no monten el cirio, pero es una tactica que hay que emplear con cuidado, porque si la situacion es demasiado volatil y nadie esta a salvo en ningun momento, al final se organizan y acaban eliminando al de arriba, que por muy listo que sea y muy cinturon negro de judo y mucho paseo a pecho descubierto en caballo, al final todos tenemos que comer y cagar y dormir

Si hay muchas purgas tanto puede ser que este controlando la situacion o que este en fase paranoica tipo Hitler en el bunker, el preludio del fin porque nadie hace nada por miedo a que se lo carguen


----------



## Visrul (30 Jun 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Igual no conoce la existencia de Google maps.



Puff, con la precisión que tienen los rusos envían un misil al IFEMA y destruyen el acueducto de Segovia...


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Me comenta una amiga en Kiev, que se espera ataque desde Bielorrusia… que no hay nada en las noticas, pero que el ejército se la espera…
> 
> Yo le digo que los polacos les meterán con todo lo gordo si se atreve el luka… pero es que no me lo quiero ni creer.
> 
> ...



EL Luka resulto ser como el chino, mucho si si pero vete tu primero que yo ya voy saliendo

Si no se metio al principio cuando todos creian que esto iba a durar dos semanas, no se va a meter ahora que va el tema en barrena.

A menos que el Putin le ponga una pistola en el pecho, y habria que ver como reaccionaria el ejercito Bieloruso, que no creo que tengan muchas ganas de ponerse delante de los HIMARS ucranianos a jugarse las pelotas por a mayor gloria de los rusos que los consideran inferiores


----------



## ELVR (30 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Puff, con la precisión que tienen los rusos envían un misil al IFEMA y destruyen el acueducto de Segovia...



Ataque de falsa bandera sin duda. ¿No véis que lleva 2000 años sin usarse y no tiene reseñas en el Google?


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Brutalsky opina...

¿Qué opinas del Imperio Ruso?

¿Qué pienso sobre el Imperio Ruso? ¡Creo que sería una buena idea!






Compare una reunión del grupo de las siete principales economías desarrolladas del mundo sentados detrás de una mesa redonda con la reunión de las dictaduras del Caspio... estados en Turkmenistán.

La larga mesa de Putin se ha cuadriplicado en tamaño para acomodar a cuatro padrinos, lo siento, líderes adicionales. “¡Serdaaaaar! ¿Puedes oírmeeee?”
“¡Vlaaaaad, estás a cien pies de distancia! ¿Puedes repetir eso en farsi?”
Y saben qué, creo que Putin finalmente ha encontrado su lugar apropiado en el mundo, sin faltarle el respeto a los líderes de Kazakstán, Irán, Azerbaiyán, Turkmenistán. El descaro y la tardanza de Putin aún no los ponen nerviosos y aún podrían hacer que también lo expulsen del club Caspian.

G7 estaba waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fuera de la liga de Putin. El barrio de San Petersburgo, las mazmorras de la KGB, el robo de trillones de petrodólares de los bolsillos de 144 millones de compatriotas, la economía de las gasolineras, una guerra híbrida al estilo nazi y Hezbolá en Ucrania, gilipolleces sin parar y amenazas de guerra nuclear: Putin no puede comprar un lugar detrás de la mesa redonda con "MY PRECIOUS!!!!" gasoductos y oleoductos a Europa que sus amigos habían construido para robar todos los fondos por más tiempo.

Parece que es el némesis de Putin, un líder judío de los nazis está en la televisión. Oh, fastidio. Los líderes europeos y norteamericanos aman a Zelensky y no a él. Oh, deja de sollozar, gran bebé.

Bueno, ¿tal vez la próxima generación de imbéciles imperiales pueda intentar derrocar a Estados Unidos desde la cima con un tercer intento?






Por ahora, deja que un veterano de la Segunda Guerra Mundial de 92 años busque restos de comida en un contenedor de basura.

Los pensionistas han sido arrojados debajo del autobús, y ninguna propaganda televisiva puede llenar sus barrigas con comida de supermercado, que no pueden pagar con las pensiones de Putin.

Putin llevó a decenas de millones de rusos a la pobreza, destruyó la economía y convirtió a Rusia en el paria número dos del mundo después de Corea del Norte (incluso aquí no logró reclamar el primer puesto).

Hay esperanza porque hay margen de mejora: un ataque nuclear con el que ha estado amenazando durante quince años, de vez en cuando, y recientemente en su mayoría tendría como represalia la aniquilación de su ejército y Marina y la sede del poder en Moscú, así como todos sus búnkeres en los Urales y Altai, y sus más de veinte mansiones. ¡Qué catástrofe!

A decir verdad, nunca ha habido un líder nacional peor en la historia de Rusia en cualquiera de sus formas. Una vez perdedor, siempre perdedor. El poder aumenta los rasgos y el carácter de una persona, no puede cambiarlos. El poder absoluto los aumenta absolutamente.

Lituania bloqueó el transporte de bienes sancionados a través de su territorio, y el mundo se quedó quieto esperando la reacción exagerada habitual del dictador machista.

¿Putin bloqueará el puerto lituano de Klaipeda (la única puerta de entrada para medicamentos de Europa a Rusia porque los puertos rusos no tienen instalaciones para manejar el transporte de medicamentos) y matará a un par de millones de rusos que no tendrán acceso a sus medicamentos?

¿Saldrá un batallón de tanques de Bielorrusia y aislará al pequeño país de sus aliados del sur sacrificando diez mil padres rusos más potenciales para mejorar las tasas de natalidad por despecho?

Después de los discursos de intimidación de la alcohólica y drogadicta Maria Zakharova y la amena- za grandilocuente de un general gordo que no puede levantar el brazo para saludar adecuadamente sobre volar Londres, donde sus amigos más afortunados tienen villas, la Rusia imperial, el país más grande del mundo. , finalmente hizo algo realmente tremendo para castigar a Lituania, cuya población es menor que cualquiera de los distritos de Moscú …….







Se retiró una placa conmemorativa en Sovetsk, anteriormente llamada Tilsit, región de Kaliningrado del dramaturgo y filósofo lituano Vidunas.
Porque cuando Putin planea hacer algo, lo hace como un ladrón en la noche, sin previo aviso. Y cuando amenaza públicamente, significa una hamburguesa de nada.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## mapachën (30 Jun 2022)

moncton dijo:


> EL Luka resulto ser como el chino, mucho si si pero vete tu primero que yo ya voy saliendo
> 
> Si no se metio al principio cuando todos creian que esto iba a durar dos semanas, no se va a meter ahora que va el tema en barrena.
> 
> A menos que el Putin le ponga una pistola en el pecho, y habria que ver como reaccionaria el ejercito Bieloruso, que no creo que tengan muchas ganas de ponerse delante de los HIMARS ucranianos a jugarse las pelotas por a mayor gloria de los rusos que los consideran inferiores



Pues es que la lógica me dice lo que tú..: pero está está convencida… acertó en otras cosas… espero que se equivoque…

Los polacos le meterían en el hocico a los bielorrusos no? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pues es que la lógica me dice lo que tú..: pero está está convencida… acertó en otras cosas… espero que se equivoque…
> 
> Los polacos le meterían en el hocico a los bielorrusos no?
> 
> ...



Ah, aqui nos estamos metiendo en un berenjenal

Por logica no creo que ni los rusos quieran meter mucha presion al Luka para que se implique, de momento estan utilizando Bielorusia como base, mueven tropas y lanzan ataques, evacuan heridos, etc. A los bielos no les gustara mucho el tema pero de momento tragan y miran para otro lado, mientras sean los rusos los que pongan los muertos

Pero si de repente empiezan a llegar bolsas de cadaveres bielorusos la cosa se puede poner muy jodida, que el Luka no tiene el cotarro tan controlado como el Putin, esto podria escalar en un conflicto interno que pondria en peligro el frente norte de la guerra, tendrian que dedicar recursos a controlar el cotarro y los rusos perderian una zona "aliada" que les es muy util.

Asi que por logica, aunque no le guste, el Putin tiene que aguantarse sin forzar mucho el tema

Lo que habria que preguntarse es si el Putin sigue pensando con logica o que pasaria si ve que ha perdido el control de la situacion y la derrota es inminente...


----------



## keylargof (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Botoxin está como una puta regadera. Espero que tarden mucho en darle matarile, cada día que pase vivo al frente de Rusia mayor el destrozo que va a dejar. Va a dejar el país irrecuperable por un siglo


----------



## MAUSER (30 Jun 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Puff, con la precisión que tienen los rusos envían un misil al IFEMA y destruyen el acueducto de Segovia...



Y luego mandan al camarada Zukhov a hablar de la precisión milimétrica de los misiles rusos, porque bajo el acueducto había una base con 50 generales nazis ucros, todos muertos, por supuesto.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No la ha perdido, ha sido un acto de buena fe. Un regalo desinteresado como muestra de la generosidad del gran khan. Las columnas de humo es por la fiesta de despedida.



Es una barbacoa. También han tirado algún petardo valenciano.

Putin es un tío de buen rollete.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla tb que los caesar estan bombardeando la isla



Hace un rato se han repartido hostias como panes 777 en la isla de las serpientes.
La isla está libre de HDLGP!


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Strelkov aconseja no ir a Crimea de vacaciones, Mr Fintas le hará caso?

Girkin aconseja a los rusos que no vayan de vacaciones a Crimea este verano Dice que después de un tiempo Ucrania puede llegar allí, así que es mejor elegir Sochi o Tuapse antes de que Ucrania llegue allí


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Jun 2022)

Pravda.

El 30 de junio, “como un paso de buena voluntad”, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa completaron sus tareas asignadas en la isla Zmeiny y retiraron la guarnición estacionada allí. Esto fue informado en el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

“Así ( con la retirada de tropas y equipos de la Isla de las Serpientes - nota del editor ) se ha demostrado a la comunidad mundial que Rusia no interfiere con los esfuerzos de la ONU para organizar un corredor humanitario para la exportación de productos agrícolas de la territorio de Ucrania”, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Igor Konashenkov, en una sesión informativa. - Esta decisión no permitirá a Kyiv especular sobre el tema de la inminente crisis alimentaria, refiriéndose a "la imposibilidad de exportar cereales debido al control total de Rusia sobre la parte noroeste del Mar Negro".

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Минобороны освободило Змеиный, чтобы Киев перестал спекулировать на тему «вывоза зерна»


----------



## Giles Amaury (30 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Strelkov aconseja no ir a Crimea de vacaciones, Mr Fintas le hará caso?
> 
> Girkin aconseja a los rusos que no vayan de vacaciones a Crimea este verano Dice que después de un tiempo Ucrania puede llegar allí, así que es mejor elegir Sochi o Tuapse antes de que Ucrania llegue allí



Zhukov le ha hecho caso, aunque no por miedo a que Ucrania llegue allí, es porque los vuelos para allí desde España son muy caros y largos. Aunque al parecer eso no se aplica a su mujera, sus hijas y su suegra:


----------



## moncton (30 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov le ha hecho caso, aunque no por miedo a que Ucrania llegue allí, es porque los vuelos para allí desde España son muy caros y largos. Aunque al parecer eso no se aplica a su mujera, sus hijas y su suegra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106797




jajajaja, pero que cabron


----------



## katiuss (30 Jun 2022)

xD

Si los chinos alguna cosa buena tienen como cobrar la bala para ejecutar a condenados a la familia o aprovechar los órganos de estos... Pero no es que sea un lugar como para opinar cualquier cosa...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

-no hay refuerzos humanos
-200 tropas para 24km de frente
-no hay contrabateria
-no hay ayuda ni respuesta a ataques aéreos de ZSU
-3 armas antiaérea
-moral por el suelo
- rehenes de la situación


-mandos que incumplen derechos del ciudadano
Básicamente exigen cambios en los puntos previos y que se les manden a 3 línea defensiva y no en el frente donde se ubican


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad, es el culmen del hijoputismo... estar en una guerra, ser herido y qué encima te contagien del VIH.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Vaya y yo que pensaba que Rusia habia atacado Ucrania porque iba a entrar en la OTAN

como se come esto?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> -no hay refuerzos humanos
> -200 tropas para 24km de frente
> -no hay contrabateria
> -no hay ayuda ni respuesta a ataques aéreos de ZSU
> ...



¿Posible rendición?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Nuestros defensores del Azov SSO mostraron cómo un dron de combate destruyó un refugio ruso.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vaya y yo que pensaba que Rusia habia atacado Ucrania porque iba a entrar en la OTAN
> 
> como se come esto?



Bueno, eso era lo que repetían las putinas sin cesar: "como iba a dejar Rusia que la OTAN pusiera misiles a dos pasos de Moscú". Pero cambian los argumentos tan rápido que ya no sabes ni lo que defendían ayer.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> -no hay refuerzos humanos
> -200 tropas para 24km de frente
> -no hay contrabateria
> -no hay ayuda ni respuesta a ataques aéreos de ZSU
> ...



*"rehenes de la situación"*  va a resultar que la "liberación" era más bien un ataque terrorista de sus hermanos rusos, poder no se sabía?


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vaya y yo que pensaba que Rusia habia atacado Ucrania porque iba a entrar en la OTAN
> 
> como se come esto?



Viene a confirmar que los nazis, los drogadictos y la OTAN en ucrania son una excusa para apropiarse y controlar los recursos sin explotar del vecino, de alguna manera había que vender la invasión


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Alucino.
> 
> La paranoia de Putin debe ser brutal.Tantos años asesinando gente con el KGB y desde el poder pasan factura.



Putín tiene a medio FSB rastreando a la gente que ha puteado directa o indirectamente, de otra manera ya se lo habría cargado algún buen samaritano

y eso con millones de personas en cárceles covid o sin poder asomarse ni a la ventana en su casa. Los datos macro de China son un invento total


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

La economia rusa va bien y tal


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Pasito a pasito otanistas, así es como se consiguen las cosas.

Hoy es la isla de las serpientes, mañana puede ser la reconquista de Mariupol o Kherson, quien sabe. Nunca perdáis la ilusión.

Slava Serpenti!


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

* Después de 100.000 bajas, las mujeres de los militares rusos por fin levantan la voz *
*No son solo las madres las que se preocupan por sus hijos. Se empieza a notar el desasosiego de las esposas de los enviados al frente.*

Si hace tres semanas, estimábamos en *20.000 el número de soldados rusos fallecidos desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania* el 24 de febrero, este miércoles el secretario de defensa británico, Ben Wallace, afirmaba que la cifra había subido hasta 25.000. Siguiendo el cálculo habitual por el que el número de heridos y capturados acostumbra a ser tres veces el de fallecidos, Rusia habría perdido ya 100.000 hombres en poco más de cuatro meses. Todo, para avanzar apenas unas decenas de kilómetros en el este desde las posiciones del tratado de Minsk, y hacerse con los puertos del Mar del Azov y el Mar Negro que están ahora en el blanco de la contraofensiva ucraniana.

Este elevado número de bajas (recordemos que, al principio de la contienda, Rusia quiso asombrar al mundo juntando entre 150.000 y 200.000 hombres en la frontera con Ucrania) está provocando la necesidad de encontrar reemplazos donde sea. Aunque *Vladimir Putin* es reacio a la movilización general, y menos aún en Moscú o San Petersburgo, donde más resistencia puede encontrar esa medida entre las clases medias-altas del país, el ejército intenta que el reclutamiento voluntario sea lo más atractivo posible con contratos inmediatos y ayudas a los familiares.* Se calcula que el sueldo para los destinados a Ucrania puede rondar los 3000 dólares*.
El problema es que no parece estar funcionando. Para conquistar el Donbás y retener el sur, puede que con lo que tiene, a Rusia le valga. Si quiere avanzar al menos hasta la frontera natural del río Dniéper y tomar en el norte la ciudad clave de Járkov, necesita muchos más hombres… y ni siquiera los reclutas parecen querer participar de esta locura por mucho dinero que les ofrezcan. El hecho de que la Duma vaya a cambiar en breve la ley para poder enviar inmediatamente a los nuevos reclutas al frente, aligerando así los plazos de formación, está produciendo un *efecto bumerán en todo el país*.

Como en los viejos tiempos de la Unión Soviética, *las familias están haciendo lo posible por ocultar a sus hijos en edad de servicio militar*, pagando sobornos, incluso, allá donde es preciso. La especialista estadounidense de la Rand Corporation, Dara Massicot, afirmaba este miércoles en Twitter que el precio por librarse de la llamada a filas podía estar en torno a los 14.000 rublos (250 euros), lo que cobrarían determinadas autoridades por emitir certificados de exención por cuestiones físicas o mentales inventadas.

*Las esposas insumisas de Buryatia*

No son solo las madres las que se preocupan por sus hijos. Después de cuatro meses, *se empieza a notar el desasosiego de las esposas de los enviados al frente*. Recordemos que, en muchos casos, pensaban que iban solamente a unas maniobras en la frontera o a unos ejercicios especiales en Bielorrusia y se han encontrado en primera fila de una de las guerras más sanguinarias de lo que llevamos del siglo XXI.


Ante la falta de noticias -*Rusia a menudo oculta las defunciones, las disfraza de desapariciones o directamente no informa pese a las peticiones de las familias*- dieciséis mujeres y un niño de Buryatia (Siberia) han decidido grabar un vídeo denunciando lo injusto de la guerra y la ausencia absoluta de información respecto a sus maridos, padres e hijos. Las mujeres se identificaron, según informa el Washington Post, como familiares de algunos de los destinados en la Quinta Brigada de Blindados de Tatsin, unidad militar 46108.

El mismo periódico advierte de que al menos treinta soldados de esa unidad -no revela los nombres ni si se trata de los familiares de las denunciantes- han muerto a lo largo de la guerra. Se calcula que al menos 206 soldados de la república de Buryatia, una de las más pobres de la Federación Rusa, han muerto en lo que va de conflicto. En un principio, los funerales eran oficiales y contaban con la presencia del gobernador Alexei Tsidenov, pero hace tiempo que a Tsidenov no se le ve en público y desde luego no en actos de este tipo.

*El antecedente de las "madres del Movska"*

El Kremlin amenaza con condenas de hasta quince años de prisión a quien “elabore o difunda noticias falsas en torno a la operación militar especial en Ucrania”. El riesgo para estas dieciséis mujeres es enorme, teniendo en cuenta que son fácilmente identificables. Esta, probablemente, sea la razón por la cual la administradora de las redes sociales del grupo, Vera Partilkhaeva, que había denunciado la falta de un escudo legal acorde a la situación, haya decidido borrar el vídeo de sus perfiles y posteriormente haya eliminado dichos perfiles. Tampoco está disponible para la prensa.

El episodio recuerda a *las protestas de las familias de los tripulantes del Movska*, el acorazado hundido por misiles ucranianos a mediados de abril. Entonces, también las redes sociales se llenaron de protestas de los familiares de los soldados, incluso de reclutas a los que habían enviado a la zona pese a no tener la formación suficiente. La semana pasada, el Comité de Madres de Soldados, muy activo en las guerras de Chechenia de los años noventa y los 2000 y totalmente silenciado en esta ocasión, denunciaba que varios de los supervivientes del hundimiento han vuelto a ser llamados a filas apenas dos meses después de haber salvado la vida in extremis.


Ante la *imposibilidad de acceder a información libre y veraz*, los ciudadanos rusos dependen de los movimientos sociales para averiguar algo tan básico como si un familiar ha muerto o sigue vivo. A menudo, ni siquiera el Ministerio de Defensa ruso lo sabe, pues los cadáveres se abandonan en las retiradas sin identificar. Queda, en definitiva, el estatus de “desaparecido en combate”, la mayor pesadilla para una familia, condenada así a vivir en la incertidumbre sin posibilidad siquiera de recurrir a la protesta… salvo que estén dispuestos a asumir las consecuencias, por supuesto.









Después de 100.000 bajas, las mujeres de los militares rusos por fin levantan la voz


No son solo las madres las que se preocupan por sus hijos. Se empieza a notar el desasosiego de las esposas de los enviados al frente.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

No sé tu, pero yo le creo. Otra cosa es que quiera. Pero por poder podría, estoy convencido.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Se vienen cositas. Se estan anunciando ayuda militar de forma brutal a Ucrania tras la cumbre de la otan. Cada dia lo tiene mas complicado rusia. Francia enviara 6 artillería césar. Y Estados Unidos sistemas de defensa aerea y mas lanzacohetes de largo alcance himars.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace un rato se han repartido hostias como panes 777 en la isla de las serpientes.
> La isla está libre de HDLGP!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106757



Esa foto de mierda por todas partes, que podía ser cualquier cosa.
En serio nos vamos a tragar la propagando otanica OTRA VEZ por esa mierda de foto?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

La propaganda de Putin durante meses aseguró a diario que la Isla de las Serpientes es extremadamente importante y, por lo tanto, seguramente permanecerá bajo el control de las tropas rusas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Francia entregará rápidamente el equipo que Ucrania necesita para defenderse, incluidos 6 obuses César más y una cantidad significativa de tanques. Francia, los aliados y los socios europeos están y estarán allí.

Joe Biden anunció un nuevo paquete de ayuda a Ucrania: enviará $800 millones de dólares

Incluirá sistemas de defensa aérea, sistemas de defensa aérea HIMARS (que se transferirán a otros países) y proyectiles, artillería y municiones


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

En Ucrania hay 4 sistemas himars. Las fuerzas ucranianas estan siendo entrenadas en otros 4 himars en polonia terminarán en 1 semana. Y Biden anuncio hoy otro paquete de ayuda de himars. Macron anuncio otros 6 casar de artillería. Que barbaridad. Todas las bases rusas en Ucrania van a ser arrasadas


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Rusia cayó en un "agujero de commodities": el gobierno reportó la pérdida de la mitad de sus importaciones Importado - 75% de bienes de consumo, 55% de medicamentos. El propio país produce 1 manta para 70 personas al año, 1 vestido para 12 mujeres y ni una sola plancha para 145 millones de personas. 











Россия провалилась в «товарную яму»: правительство отчиталось о потере половины импорта - Русская служба The Moscow Times


На 75% зависящая от импорта потребительских товаров, на 55% — от импорта лекарств и занимающая меньше 1% на мировом рынке ноу-хау и изобретений, российская экономика после начала войны с Украиной оказалась в сильнейшей торговой изоляции.




www.moscowtimes.eu





El cuarto fabricante chino de teléfonos inteligentes detuvo las entregas a Rusia Honor siguió el camino de Huawei, Lenovo y Xiaomi.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Más de 50 países habían hecho a Ucrania nuevas promesas de suministro de armas.

Ucrania recibirá:

▪unos 14000 sistemas antitanque,
▫más de 600 tanques,
▪casi 500 sistemas de artillería,
▫más de 600.000 proyectiles,
▪MLRS avanzado,
▫Sistemas antibuque y defensa aérea


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Todavía no entiendo muy bien cómo alguien o algo puede sobrevivir en esta isla si el enemigo tiene armas que pueden alcanzarlo o cuál es su utilidad.


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Esta es la munición que pueden haber utilizado en la isla.

El proyectil expulsa un gas pirotécnico en su base que mejora la aerodinámica y aumenta el alcance *hasta 40km *lo explican mejor en los comentarios

Los ukr ya disponen de esta munición y pueden haberla utilizado ya en la isla o en cualquier otro objetivo que se crea lejos del alcance de los cañones.





Edito
+Info


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo muy bien cómo alguien o algo puede sobrevivir en esta isla si el enemigo tiene armas que pueden alcanzarlo o cuál es su utilidad.



Por eso es importante seguir a Yago de Cosas Militares que lo explica muy bien.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Jun 2022)

Rusia -5% jajajajaja


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Cientos de militares ucranianos en Gran Bretaña entrenando con los lanzacohetes múltiples M270 MLRS y la artillería


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Jun 2022)

A mi la otan y la unión europea me ha negado tener un trabajo y esposa estable como tuvo mi padre, unos ingresos para mantener a una familia como tuvo mi padre, una vivienda a precio razonable como tuvo mi padre. He visto como se ha puesto jurídicamente a la mujer por encima del hombre, como se ha premiado a putas y maricones cuando a mí se me ha dejado en la miseria. En la facultad cuanto más promiscua era la hembra y más maricon el hombre mejores notas sacaban. Ahora Finlandia quiere entrar en la otan violando los tratados que se firmaron tras la segunda guerra mundial y que la obligaban a neutralidad perpetua. El gobierno de Finlandia son todo mujeres, ningún hombre, y ninguna tiene pinta de haber llegado virgen al matrimonio. Nos han llenado de inmigrantes de la más baja calaña, hay 400.000 abortos al año y sin ninguna repercusión social ni penal para las mujeres que abortan. Sin embargo se quiere penar a los puteros y no a las putas. 70 por ciento de divorcios a los diez años de matrimonio donde el 80 por ciento lo piden las mujeres y donde el hombre sale muy mal parado. Por mí que las tropas rusas lleguen hasta Lisboa 



 este es el mejor comentario follaputi del foro


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Y a mi qué me cuentas?



Tonto este se inyecta agua, los rusos y chinos no son imbéciles como los norteamericanos y UE, jaja. Por qué te crees que tienen sus propias vacunas, jaja. A vacunarte con Pfizer que mata mejor que la rusa y china. En Bielorrusia que nadie se ha vacunado, la propia OMS de EEUU diciendo que hay más muertos y contagios del mundo en ese pais .
Covaleda, como puedes ser tan covidiota creyendo a los medios de comunicación corruptos españoles? fíjate si son idiotas los norteamericanos que el PCR se inventó en 1983, y resulta que es capaz de detectar las nuevas variantes del coronatimo, después de 39 años, y los gilipollas de científicos corruptos americanos por la gracia de su Dios  no son capaces de hacer una vacuna que pueda inmunizarte de las futuras variantes. Ya dije hace tiempo que los científicos norteamericano no saben hacer la O con un canuto, solo les interesa cobrar dinero. Pandilla de inútiles, los científicos de hace 40 años atrás era mucho mejor que la basura que hay actualmente, solo piensan en el dinero las 24h del día. Covaleda, ponte la vacuna del mono, se sabe que en España tenemos a los idiotas de grado más alto, se lo creen todo lo que dice las tvs corruptas, ves corriendo a vacunarte que te vas morir


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Jun 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> A mi la otan y la unión europea me ha negado tener un trabajo y esposa estable como tuvo mi padre, unos ingresos para mantener a una familia como tuvo mi padre, una vivienda a precio razonable como tuvo mi padre. He visto como se ha puesto jurídicamente a la mujer por encima del hombre, como se ha premiado a putas y maricones cuando a mí se me ha dejado en la miseria. En la facultad cuanto más promiscua era la hembra y más maricon el hombre mejores notas sacaban. Ahora Finlandia quiere entrar en la otan violando los tratados que se firmaron tras la segunda guerra mundial y que la obligaban a neutralidad perpetua. El gobierno de Finlandia son todo mujeres, ningún hombre, y ninguna tiene pinta de haber llegado virgen al matrimonio. Nos han llenado de inmigrantes de la más baja calaña, hay 400.000 abortos al año y sin ninguna repercusión social ni penal para las mujeres que abortan. Sin embargo se quiere penar a los puteros y no a las putas. 70 por ciento de divorcios a los diez años de matrimonio donde el 80 por ciento lo piden las mujeres y donde el hombre sale muy mal parado. Por mí que las tropas rusas lleguen hasta Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> este es el mejor comentario follaputi del foro



Veras cuando se entere de que Putin esta divorciado y con una guarrilla 30 años más joven. Y de la pedofilia en Rusia. Y de los abortos y la evolución de la población alcoholica rusa


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tonto este se inyecta agua, los rusos y chinos no son imbéciles como los norteamericanos y UE, jaja. Por qué te crees que tienen sus propias vacunas, jaja. A vacunarte con Pfizer que mata mejor que la rusa y china. En Bielorrusia que nadie se ha vacunado, la propia OMS de EEUU diciendo que hay más muertos y contagios del mundo en ese pais .
> Covaleda, como puedes ser tan covidiota creyendo a los medios de comunicación corruptos españoles? fíjate si son idiotas los norteamericanos que el PCR se inventó en 1983, y resulta que es capaz de detectar las nuevas variantes del coronatimo, después de 39 años, y los gilipollas de científicos corruptos americanos por la gracia de su Dios  no son capaces de hacer una vacuna que pueda inmunizarte de las futuras variantes. Ya dije hace tiempo que los científicos norteamericano no saben hacer la O con un canuto, solo les interesa cobrar dinero. Pandilla de inútiles, los científicos de hace 40 años atrás era mucho mejor que la basura que hay actualmente, solo piensan en el dinero las 24h del día. Covaleda, ponte la vacuna del mono, se sabe que en España tenemos a los idiotas de grado más alto, se lo creen todo lo que dice las tvs corruptas, ves corriendo a vacunarte que te vas morir



Claro, claro...agua...





Vete que te toca la cuarta de Sputnik. Con extra de Polonio para los reclacitrantes.
Y si no la de Astra Zeneca. Total, pa los borregos tanto da una como otra. ¡Vladimiro lo exige!


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

La infantería rusa fue emboscada. Este.


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

El borracho este a lo mejor en el siguiente intento no falla y así deja de sufrir

*Medvedev de Rusia dice que las sanciones podrían ser una justificación para la guerra*

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, dijo el jueves que, en determinadas circunstancias, las sanciones contra Moscú pueden verse como un acto de agresión y una justificación para la guerra.

"Me gustaría señalar una vez más que, bajo ciertas circunstancias, tales medidas hostiles también pueden calificarse como un acto de agresión internacional. E incluso como un casus belli (justificación para la guerra)", dijo Medvedev, y agregó que Rusia tiene derecho a defenderse. sí mismo.


Rusia se ha enfrentado a un aluvión de sanciones económicas paralizantes de los países occidentales en respuesta a su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, a la que llama una "operación militar especial".

Medvedev, un expresidente ruso que alguna vez fue visto como un liberal, se ha convertido en uno de los defensores más agresivos de la guerra, lanzando una serie de denuncias mordaces de Occidente.









Russia's Medvedev says sanctions could be justification for war


Russia's Deputy Security Council Chairman Dmitry Medvedev said on Thursday that in certain circumstances, sanctions against Moscow may be seen as an act of aggression and a justification for war.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)

Hoy la cosa está que arde


----------



## hastalosgueb original (30 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esa foto de mierda por todas partes, que podía ser cualquier cosa.
> En serio nos vamos a tragar la propagando otanica OTRA VEZ por esa mierda de foto?



¿ Ha llegado ya a puerto el crucero Moskú ?


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, claro...agua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Covaleda, eres un tonto del culo, la gente más vacunada del mundo, son EEUU, la UE, Australia, surcoreanos y los zombis japoneses. ¿es que no lo ves? los imbeciles australianos llegaron a decir que Djokovic era un peligro para la población. Cuantos tenistas han muerto en Francia estrechando la mano a Djokovic que jugó el Roland Garros sin vacunarse? Ahora está jugando el Wimbledon sin vacunarse, cuantos tenistas vacunados ha matado? Covaleda, eres un tragaderas de Putin es malo y el virus del mono te mata, te hacen creer que los no vacunados matan a los vacunados ¿entonces para que cojones te vacunas?  , a ti te timan porque más tonto y no naces.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Covaleda, eres un tonto del culo, la gente más vacunada del mundo, son EEUU, la UE, Australia, surcoreanos y los zombis japoneses. ¿es que no lo ves? los imbeciles australianos llegaron a decir que Djokovic era un peligro para la población. Cuantos tenistas han muerto en Francia estrechando la mano a Djokovic que jugó el Roland Garros sin vacunarse? Ahora está jugando el Wimbledon sin vacunarse, cuantos tenistas vacunados ha matado? Covaleda, eres un tragaderas de Putin es malo y el virus del mono te mata, te hacen creer que los no vacunados matan a los vacunados ¿entonces para que cojones te vacunas?  , a ti te timan porque más tonto y no naces.



Corre a pincharte, ovejo.
Y a mi no te arrimes que con rojos y encima kakunados como tú cuanto menos contacto mejor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

La otan va con todo. Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas complicado


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Ha llegado ya a puerto el crucero Moskú ?



Si, dicen que arriba el periscopio, que están entrando en por la bocana.


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Y este personaje tik-tok? A que está disparando?
Puro teatro kadirovita


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Los franceses están utilizando descaradamente la guerra de Ucrania como feria de muestras para vendernos sus juguetes, mandan pocos cañones, los justos para rodar unos vídeos chulísimos y a esperar que lluevan los pedidos.

Bélgica que ya había encargado hace meses nueve sistemas César acaba de ampliar el pedido a 29


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Los invasores (en este caso soldados de la RPD) están pagando $20,000 para ser "desmovilizados" de la guerra, esto se evidencia en la llamada interceptada entre un hombre de la RPD y su hijo. Como era de esperar, esto es demasiado dinero para los hombres, por lo que consideraron vender un automóvil.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Corre a pincharte, ovejo.
> Y a mi no te arrimes que con rojos y encima kakunados como tú cuanto menos contacto mejor.



Ahora vas de progre antivacuna  , al menos he conseguido activarte el sentido común, los medios de comunicación te están engañando, quieren vuelvas a vacunarte, te van a reventar el sistema inmune y puede darte un infarto, hay mucha gente que ha palmado, pero los corruptos sanitarios dicen que no es la vacuna. No te das cuenta que cobran comisión?, son las consecuencia de vivir en un capitalismo radical, tu vida a los médicos les importa una mierda, solo les interesa el dinero. Yo soy democrata capitalista no radical donde el Pueblo manda sobre los políticos y la policía y militares a nuestro servicio, y no de los politicos, donde el dinero está por debajo de la vida de las personas. Los policías en los 2 estados de alarma anticonstitucional han maltratado a la gente que no podía respirar bien con la mascarilla puesta y se la quitaban. Pues si, prefiero a Putin y Rusia que a Biden y los EEUU, cuando España quiebre y haya suspensión de pagos y corralito, pediré ayuda a Putin, Biden me daría una patada en el culo, esa es la diferencia entre rusos y yanquis. Prefiero el ajedrez al poker tramposo yanquí ¿y tu? Putin es un hombre de URSS y todo el mundo tenía trabajo y un sueldo para vivir. Cuantos parados ha tenido la URSS en sus 70 años de existencia y cuantos EEUU?


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Ahora vas de progre antivacuna  , al menos he conseguido activarte el sentido común, los medios de comunicación te están engañando, quieren vuelvas a vacunarte, te van a reventar el sistema inmune y puede darte un infarto, hay mucha gente que ha palmado, pero los corruptos sanitarios dicen que no es la vacuna. No te das cuenta que cobran comisión?, son las consecuencia de vivir en un capitalismo radical, tu vida a los médicos les importa una mierda, solo les interesa el dinero. Yo soy democrata capitalista no radical donde el Pueblo manda sobre los políticos y la policía y militares a nuestro servicio, y no de los politicos, donde el dinero está por debajo de la vida de las personas. Los policías en los 2 estados de alarma anticonstitucional han maltratado a la gente que no podía respirar bien con la mascarilla puesta y se la quitaban. Pues si, prefiero a Putin y Rusia que a Biden y los EEUU, cuando España quiebre y haya suspensión de pagos y corralito, pediré ayuda a Putin, Biden me daría una patada en el culo, esa es la diferencia entre rusos y yanquis. Prefiero el ajedrez al poker tramposo yanquí ¿y tu?



Tú no eres más tonto porque no te entrenas, chaval.
Me cago en tu democracia, en tu capitalismo, en tus vacunas y en tus rusos. Vete al balcón a aplaudir y achanta que estamos aquí los hombres hablando de cosas que no son de tu interés.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los franceses están utilizando descaradamente la guerra de Ucrania como feria de muestras para vendernos sus juguetes, mandan pocos cañones, los justos para rodar unos vídeos chulísimos y a esperar que lluevan los pedidos.
> 
> Bélgica que ya había encargado hace meses nueve sistemas César acaba de ampliar el pedido a 29



En honor a la verdad, hay que decir que no han sido los únicos en hacerlo. Es casi una costumbre, dado que se vende mejor luego un material probado satisfactoriamente en el campo, como los lanzacohetes económicos españoles...
Al hilo de esto, el conflicto va a ser la puntilla para la industria militar de exportación rusa. A ver a quien colocan sus tanques y blindados en el futuro, después de la continua exhibición de abrelatas que estamos viendo en estos meses.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y este personaje tik-tok? A que está disparando?
> Puro teatro kadirovita



Se ve que andan sobrados de balas, o eso o es que está de boda.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron un helicóptero de transporte ruso que intentaba salvar a las fuerzas restantes en la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Ha llegado ya a puerto el crucero Moskú ?



Como van los evacuados de Azovstal? Ya se han reunido con el fantasma de kiev y están jugando al Arma 3?  porque ahí sí que vais ganando, como en los telediarios, y en las películas de Hollywood.
En el mundo real os están dando por el culo, las dos partes por cierto.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Pedazo escabechina que han debido de hacer los ucros en la isla

El helicóptero ruso Ka-52 "Alligator" fue derribado en el cielo sobre Snake Island, - OK "Sur" El helicóptero se estrelló en mar abierto en el camino de la isla a Crimea.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tú no eres más tonto porque no te entrenas, chaval.
> Me cago en tu democracia, en tu capitalismo, en tus vacunas y en tus rusos. Vete al balcón a aplaudir y achanta que estamos aquí los hombres hablando de cosas que no son de tu interés.



Estás huyendo como las ratas yanquis en Afganistán? que seas idiota actualmente no quiere decir que lo seas eternamente, vamos así lo espero. Rusia no se va a retirar del territorio que ha ganado a base bombas y tiros. Los yanquis le robaron todo el Oeste a Mexico con la ley del rifle ¿es que no lo ves?  Crimea no lo va a devolver, Ucrania no va a poder contra Rusia, es una maniobra de EEUU cogiendo a un idiota de turno llamado Zelensky llevando a Ucrania a la destrucción. EEUU si quiere ganar la guerra a Rusia en Ucrania tiene que mandar sus militares pero saben que van a morir más que en el Vietnam sin garantías de victoria. Cuando llegue el frio ruso los yanquis van a caer como moscas y eso el Pentagono lo sabe. Si fracasaron en Vietnam fracasarán en Ucrania. Tengo ganas de ver soldados yanquis con su uniforme colgados en la plaza roja de Moscú.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pedazo escabechina que han debido de hacer los ucros en la isla
> 
> El helicóptero ruso Ka-52 "Alligator" fue derribado en el cielo sobre Snake Island, - OK "Sur" El helicóptero se estrelló en mar abierto en el camino de la isla a Crimea.



Es que en ese peñasco a ver qué haces o donde te escondes.
Si estás a tiro de cañón, adiós. Mejor reconocer que no se puede mantener lo conquistado, aceptar la derrota y salir de najas. Otra cosa es acabar pulverizado en cualquier momento.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Oficialmente La región de Odesa ha sido completamente liberada del ejército ruso, - dijo el portavoz de la RMA Serhii Bratchuk.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estás huyendo como las ratas yanquis en Afganistán? que seas idiota actualmente no quiere decir que lo seas eternamente, vamos así lo espero. Rusia no se va a retirar del territorio que ha ganado a base bombas y tiros. Los yanquis le robaron todo el Oeste a Mexico con la ley del rifle ¿es que no lo ves?  Crimea no lo va a devolver, Ucrania no va a poder contra Rusia, es una maniobra de EEUU cogiendo a un idiota de turno llamado Zelensky llevando a Ucrania a la destrucción. EEUU si quiere ganar la guerra a Rusia en Ucrania tiene que mandar sus militares pero saben que van a morir más que en el Vietnam sin garantías de victoria. Cuando llegue el frio ruso los yanquis van a caer como moscas y eso el Pentagono lo sabe. Si fracasaron en Vietnam fracasarán en Ucrania. Tengo ganas de ver soldados yanquis con su uniforme colgados en la plaza roja de Moscú.



Desconocía que en Burbuja pudieran forear menores de edad.


----------



## duncan (30 Jun 2022)

Nuestros tick tockers favoritos vuelven a la "acción ":


----------



## paconan (30 Jun 2022)

Han vuelto a los 80, hay que decir que las carreteras incluso donde existen, muchas son de épocas anteriores, salvo alguna excepción


Mientras tanto en la Rusia sancionada. El jefe de la policía de tránsito dice que los vehículos sin ABS y bolsas de aire son seguros para el tráfico, por lo que los fabricantes de automóviles rusos pueden fabricar dichos vehículos.







Los automóviles sin ABS y bolsas de aire no amenazan a los participantes del tráfico
de ninguna manera y no contradicen la ley de ninguna manera, dijo el jefe de la
policía de tránsito de la Federación Rusa, Mikhail Chernikov. Según él, tales autos pasan
los requisitos mínimos de seguridad de transporte y se les entrega un PTS electrónico al igual
que para otros autos.
Anteriormente, el gobierno de la Federación Rusa aprobó reglas simplificadas para la
certificación de automóviles de pasajeros. Esta regulación permite a los fabricantes de
automóviles producir automóviles sin ABS, sistema de estabilización dinámica y bolsas de aire.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es que en ese peñasco a ver qué haces o donde te escondes.
> Si estás a tiro de cañón, adiós. Mejor reconocer que no se puede mantener lo conquistado, aceptar la derrota y salir de najas. Otra cosa es acabar pulverizado en cualquier momento.



Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?


----------



## duncan (30 Jun 2022)

¿Has visto los campos de gas que hay cerca?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## duncan (30 Jun 2022)

Sobre la isla de las serpientes:


----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?



Eso pregúntaselo mejor a ellos que fueron los que la conquistaron.


----------



## pep007 (30 Jun 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Nuestros tick tockers favoritos vuelven a la "acción ":



Lo unico que he entendido es que se iba al bar...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

Según vaya llegando todo este material veo a muchos orcos y simpatizantes empezando a sudar, y no por el calor veraniego


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jun 2022)

Grecia tiene listos sus buques para sacar el trigo ucraniano. Veremos el fin del bloqueo pronto?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Festival del humor ruso, estos programas son superdivertidos, Baykar no ha fabricado más de 400 TB2


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Nuestro amigo Girkin planteando un sombrío panorama sobre Kaliningrado si hay una confrontación con la OTAN, vamos, que perderían el territorio porque no tienen con qué defenderlo. Que habría que poner una fuerza grande en el corredor de Suwalki pero que a ver de dónde la sacan.


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Jun 2022)

En los últimos videos de las bajas rusas todos los vehículos tienen 40 años o más. Tanques muy pocos, BMP 1 o 2 y BTR viejos. Tanques pocos, los números que ahora suben son de hace días.

Actividad artillera a menos por parte de los rusos, los mapas que habéis puesto de la concentración de unidades rusas en el Dombas, me dice que lo tienen todo allí. Las voladuras de los depósitos de munición de los rusos de hace una semana, combinado el uso indiscriminado de la artillería por parte de los rusos con un desgaste de los cañones, de las unidades. De los número teoricos habria que ver que tienen operativos.

Tal vez me equivoque, pero yo veo fatiga. Si que continúan avanzando en el Dombas, pero es que hablamos de un numero enorme de BTG en un territorio pequeño y llegamos casi dos meses.

En Kherson los Ukranianos avanzan muy lentos. Que entiendo que también están fatigados y han tenido muchas perdidas. Me puedo equivocar pero veo un estancamiendo y una bajada de actividad en los frentes.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Pasos para movilizar el Estado hacia la Guerra Total...Al final tendremos una reactuación de 'Der Totale Krieg Sprüche', versión Medveded, Pskov o Lavrov.

"El gobierno ruso ha redactado un proyecto de ley para apoyar las operaciones de las tropas rusas en el extranjero, incluida la suspensión de las capacidades de movilización y el establecimiento de condiciones laborales en industrias individuales más allá de las horas de trabajo establecidas".


----------



## keylargof (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?



Pregúntaselo a los buzos del Movska


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a los buzos del Movska



Encima que os la dejamos para que paséis el grano sin problemas....


----------



## Walter Eucken (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?



¿Para obtener más campos de gas? Por ejemplo,


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

la artillería ucraniana golpeó un punto de preparación/reparación de las fuerzas rusas en el este, destruyendo varios vehículos, incluido un tanque de la serie T-72B.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Encima que os la dejamos para que paséis el grano sin problemas....



La verdad es que ha sido un detallazo de Rusia. Está claro que Putin pasará a la historia como un obstinado filántropo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

Mas gestos de buena voluntad del truñifero imperio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

Un dia lleno de gestos de buena voluntad, que generoso es el khan


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2022)

Es maravilloso como el 2º ejercito del mundo con material militar top a dejado a un puerco 155 ucraniano machacar la isla de las serpientes a placer.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Stakhanov ocupado (Kadiivka), región de Lugansk
Parece que Ucrania acaba de atacar otro depósito de municiones ruso.

La estrategia de Ucrania de atacar los depósitos de munición rusos casi sin parar probablemente va a ganar esta guerra. 1-2 todos los días durante las últimas 2 semanas.


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Pues viendo que se están medio retirando los rusos, ya empezando con la isla esa. Habrá que ir pensando en desminar que han puesto minas los putos putiniers y todas las bombas no explotadas...


----------



## Spieluhr (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Stakhanov ocupado (Kadiivka), región de Lugansk
> Parece que Ucrania acaba de atacar otro depósito de municiones ruso.
> 
> La estrategia de Ucrania de atacar los depósitos de munición rusos casi sin parar probablemente va a ganar esta guerra. 1-2 todos los días durante las últimas 2 semanas.



Así es. Rusia martillea con 60000 obuses cada día. De esos 60000, 59500 caen vaya hustec a saber. De los 500 que dan a algo, 400 es a estructuras civiles, 75 a trincheras sin causar daños, y 25 a posiciones ucras dispersas.

Ucrania tira 2 y se casca 2 polvorines. Es la guerra del s XXI contra la guerra orca.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?



Que triste.


----------



## Casino (30 Jun 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov le ha hecho caso, aunque no por miedo a que Ucrania llegue allí, es porque los vuelos para allí desde España son muy caros y largos. Aunque al parecer eso no se aplica a su mujera, sus hijas y su suegra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106797




Va a volver jartá de polla. El gangbang davai ni siquiera se acepta en las casas de apuestas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Relaja un poco las tetas Covaleda, que es un peñasco de mierda perdido en el mar negro. Si los rusos no tienen intención de tomar Odessa, para que quieren esa isla?



Otra finta ? Después de tantas muertes por ambos bandos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (30 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es maravilloso como el 2º ejercito del mundo con material militar top a dejado a un puerco 155 ucraniano machacar la isla de las serpientes a placer.



Lo mismo van a hacer con las regiones rebeldes y Crimea...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es. Rusia martillea con 60000 obuses cada día. De esos 60000, 59500 caen vaya hustec a saber. De los 500 que dan a algo, 400 es a estructuras civiles, 75 a trincheras sin causar daños, y 25 a posiciones ucras dispersas.
> 
> Ucrania tira 2 y se casca 2 polvorines. Es la guerra del s XXI contra la guerra orca.



Y los cañones tienen que repararse tras x lanzamientos


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Canadá proporcionará a Ucrania docenas de vehículos blindados de combate.

Al final de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, el primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau, anunció que el país estaba finalizando un acuerdo sobre 39 vehículos blindados para Ucrania, inicialmente ordenados para el ejército canadiense.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Otra finta ? Después de tantas muertes por ambos bandos.



Simple pragmatismo. Los rusos están manteniendo una extensión de frente que no sé ni como siguen manteniéndolo después de tres meses. Ampliarlo más a Odessa sería absurdo, y más con lo lentos que van en el donbass.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la han estado castigando con autopropulsada sovietica



El Bohdana es Ucraniano desarrollado en 2016 y con calibre 155, dicen que es la joya de la corona ucraniana...
Eso he leido por ahí ya que me extrañaba pues la soviética no llega o deberían haberla posicionado en el delta del Dnieper o por ahí, muy difícil pues no hay puentes.
En todo caso estos ucras son unos cracs.


----------



## Trovador (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Simple pragmatismo. Los rusos están manteniendo una extensión de frente que no sé ni como siguen manteniéndolo después de tres meses. Ampliarlo más a Odessa sería absurdo, y más con lo lentos que van en el donbass.



McFluffy es el mejor analista a posteriori del foro. Sus predicciones la verdad es que son una bosta, pero sus análisis post desastre ruso son realmente completos. Creatividad, risas, chascarrillos, unas dosis de surrealismo.... El lector versafo percibirá claras nfluencias de Woody Allen y Billy Wilder.

Un clásico moderno.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Es RGI.. lo han dicho


----------



## ghawar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Noticia interesante...


----------



## alas97 (30 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Como van los evacuados de Azovstal? Ya se han reunido con el fantasma de kiev y están jugando al Arma 3?  porque ahí sí que vais ganando, como en los telediarios, y en las películas de Hollywood.
> En el mundo real os están dando por el culo, las dos partes por cierto.



abuelito tomese la pastillita y pongase el lavado rectal que le hace bien para las almorranas.

Los arrancones no son buenos para su edad.

y de paso.

regresan a casita abuelito.

*Ucrania informa del mayor intercambio con la liberación de 144 soldados*

29 junio 2022 - 15:49
Kiev, 29 jun (EFE).- Un intercambio de prisioneros dio la libertad a 144 soldados ucranianos, 95 de los cuales estuvieron en la defensa de la planta de Azovstal y 43, del regimiento Azov, informó este miércoles la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano a través de Telegram.

....









Ucrania informa del mayor intercambio con la liberación de 144 soldados


Kiev, 29 jun (EFE).- Un intercambio de prisioneros dio la libertad a 144 soldados ucranianos, 95 de los cuales estuvieron en la defensa de la planta de Azovstal y 43, del regimiento Azov, informó este miércoles la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano a través de...




www.swissinfo.ch





Interrogatorio a Kreminski Antón (Krama) vice comandante de francotiradores del batallón Azov P.desde cuando estás en Azov R.finales 2014 "Nos pueden achacar cosas como si alguno tiene alguna esvástica,pero nosotros nos regimos por el código militar. No matamos civiles

"solo disparabamos cuando nos disparaban" P. a cuantos mataste? R. no lo sé y de esto no se hablaba entre nosotros. P. Os pedían llevar una cuenta de bajas? R. Si ,pero en el campo de batalla era imposible llevar a cabo 2/

P. Cuanto cobraste la última vez? R. 650€ "Los civiles no mueren por combates a causa de bala. Mueren por barridos de artillería, mis conocidos de Mariupol tienen otra perspectiva a la vuestra" "No soy nazi, soy soldado. No tengo esvásticas,solo runas y vikingos" 3/

"de las cosas que habláis fueron cosas del año 2014-2015, esa gente ya no está en las filas . En mi unidad ni 1 integrante tiene esvástica. Nosotros no predicamos fascismo ni nada así. Yo también soy del este(rusoparlante) y pienso diferente a lo que cuentas"

P. Que opinas sobre Bandera? R. Es héroe nacional. Si hubiera sido nazi Hitler no le hubiera encerrado. Si hubiera sido del este de Ucrania no hablarías de él así. Yo conozco bien la historia de Ucrania. P. Te pueden encerrar de por vida R. Porque? P. Por la ley de DNR 5/

R. Yo no reconozco DNR, esto es territorio ocupado por Rusia. La gente que tiene cautiva ,no son mercenarios son voluntarios. Habláis de algunos soldados de Ucrania con esvástica pero os olvidéis de los que son de Rusia, que llevan también. 6/

R. No tengo miedo de ir a la cárcel porque soy prisionero de guerra, no un delincuente. Al igual que soldados rusos en Ucrania son prisioneros y nadie les amenaza que irán a la cárcel. P. Tuyos dispararon a rodillas de soldados rusos. 7/

R. Dejad de mentir, pregunta a cualquiera que estaba siento nuestro prisionero. Nos dan de comer 3 veces al día al igual que nosotros dábamos de comer a los prisioneros nuestros. 8/

El día que nos movimos a Azovstal tomamos a un prisionero de VDV de nombre Шах. Le dimos de comer sin pasamontañas,ni grilletes. Al irnos le dimos la llave donde teníamos a más prisioneros, para que los libere pasados 20 min de nuestra partida. 9/

P. Y si te fusilan(DNR)? R. Primero encuentra algo de lo que acusarnos, mientras tanto somos prisioneros de guerra. Nos dijo el mando salir. P. Que opinas de bombardeos sobre Donetsk? R. Yo sé quién realiza esos ataques, yo vi Mariupol, Jarkiv. 10/

R. Yo nací en un pueblo cercano a Jarkiv, que está ahora mismo ocupado. Mi abuelo vive ahí y cuenta historias no muy buenas ,como llegan y se llevan todo. No me avergüenzo de lo que hice, soy militar. Si fuéramos terroristas no habríamos salido vivos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

"La economía de Rusia se está derrumbando", informa 
@Newsweek
. Los datos, basados en estadísticas oficiales rusas, no lo muestran del todo, pero son bastante malos. Inconsistente con la confianza despreocupada de Putin.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esa foto de mierda por todas partes, que podía ser cualquier cosa.
> En serio nos vamos a tragar la propagando otanica OTRA VEZ por esa mierda de foto?



Lo que deberías hacer es quitarte esa foto de tu avatar y cortarte las venas por haberla mancillado.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jun 2022)

Inteligencia: Campaña realizada en Transnistria para reclutar hombres para las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

Según la inteligencia ucraniana, se está llevando a cabo una campaña en la región de Transnistria en Moldavia, controlada por Rusia, para convencer a los hombres de que firmen un contrato con el ejército ruso.


----------



## favelados (30 Jun 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Stakhanov ocupado (Kadiivka), región de Lugansk
> Parece que Ucrania acaba de atacar otro depósito de municiones ruso.
> 
> La estrategia de Ucrania de atacar los depósitos de munición rusos casi sin parar probablemente va a ganar esta guerra. 1-2 todos los días durante las últimas 2 semanas.



Buscan tb obligar a los rusos a situar todos sus centros logísticos no solo municiones a 100km del frente con la pesadilla logística que supone para ellos, que ya andan muy escasos de camiones.

Van a tener que requisar todas las furgonetas Dimitri de Rusia


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Buscan tb obligar a los rusos a situar todos sus centros logísticos no solo municiones a 100km del frente con la pesadilla logística que supone para ellos, que ya andan muy escasos de camiones.
> 
> Van a tener que requisar todas las furgonetas Dimitri de Rusia



A la que completen eso y en una siguiente fase corten los accesos por tren con artillería o lo que sea, se acabó, porque los invasores dependen totalmente de que las vías del tren estén operativas.


----------



## Mr. Frost (1 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Borderlands 2


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A la que completen eso y en una siguiente fase corten los accesos por tren con artillería o lo que sea, se acabó, porque los invasores dependen totalmente de que las vías del tren estén operativas.



Y cuando tengan una situación menos apurada en el Donbas o tengan más cohetes y cañones van a trabajar a fondo el eje de comunicaciones ( carretera + ferrocarril) entre Belgorod e Izum que lo más expuesto de toda la logística rusa al ir paralelo al frente.

El saliente de Izum es insostenible a largo plazo, al final el frente retrocederá a medida que retroceden los centros de distribución


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

otra humillacion de putinismo que no quedara sin la amenaza nuclear de rigor



Dr Polux dijo:


> Noticia interesante...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Jul 2022)

__





JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA: Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que retirarse de la Isla Serpiente es un gesto de buena voluntad


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Los turcochinos lo vuelven a hacer: Rusia como gesto de buena voluntad retiró la guarnición de la isla de Snake - RIA Novosti, 30.06.2022 «В качестве шага доброй воли»: Минобороны РФ сообщило о выводе войск с острова Змеиный — РТ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinovski (1 Jul 2022)

__





Las acciones de GAZPROM se desploman en bolsa y cierran su cotización para evitar un colapso


El gigante ruso Gazprom suspende el pago de dividendos y se hunde en bolsa (abc.es)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Los Krab donados por Polonia tb están utilizando la munición francesa que permite alcanzar 40km


----------



## ELVR (1 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Buscan tb obligar a los rusos a situar todos sus centros logísticos no solo municiones a 100km del frente con la pesadilla logística que supone para ellos, que ya andan muy escasos de camiones.
> 
> Van a tener que requisar todas las furgonetas Dimitri de Rusia



Ni aun así. No hay más que mirar el mapa para ver que los rusos han sido incapaces de mantener posiciones más allá de cierta distáncia de sus bases logísticas, independientemente del tipo de vehículo. Bueno con fregonetas tipo Juan de Dios, perdón Iván Demitri, peor.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Simple pragmatismo. Los rusos están manteniendo una extensión de frente que no sé ni como siguen manteniéndolo después de tres meses. Ampliarlo más a Odessa sería absurdo, y más con lo lentos que van en el donbass.



Que los han echado a cañonazos, joderrrr


----------



## morpheus2010 (1 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov le ha hecho caso, aunque no por miedo a que Ucrania llegue allí, es porque los vuelos para allí desde España son muy caros y largos. Aunque al parecer eso no se aplica a su mujera, sus hijas y su suegra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106797


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Mafia Dimitri

Oficiales corruptos cobran de los padres de la soldados a cambio de sacar al niño de la primera línea del frente y destinarlo a retaguardia


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y la propaganda


¿Cuáles son las diferencias clave entre la propaganda rusa y la china?

La principal diferencia entre la propaganda rusa y la china es la premisa de que la plebe tiene el intelecto de un niño de seis años y la capacidad de atención de una chinchilla.

El gobierno ruso se ha desvinculado del Proceso de Bolonia y, a medida que la degradación intelectual se convierte en un objetivo estatal, el retorno al analfabetismo a gran escala es inevitable.

Cuando Vladimir Putin se comparó con Pedro el Grande, como de costumbre, quiso decir lo contrario de lo que dijo: Pedro el Grande 'abrió la ventana a Europa' y Vladimir Putin la cerró.

Aquí hay algunos ejemplos recientes de la extraña propaganda rusa.






El propagandista Anton Krasovsky se hizo famoso al salir del armario en 2013 cuando explicó a los vatniks: "Soy gay, pero soy humano como Vladimir Putin".

Como muchos dudan hoy en día de que Putin sea humano, Krasovsky prometió en RT que incendiaría personalmente la constitución ucraniana en la plaza central de Kiev. Estilo nazi de quema de libros.

Muchos rusos se han vuelto indistinguibles de los nazis, pero no se dieron cuenta de la transformación que les había ocurrido.
Supongo que es bastante mundano convertirse en el enemigo que más has odiado durante tres generaciones e identificado con el mal absoluto.
En 2017, Krasovsky anunció que estaba infectado con el VIH y hace dos días dijo que donó un litro de su sangre a los soldados heridos en la República Popular de Donetsk.






Olga Skaveeva afirmó en su programa “60 minutos” que el ejército ruso derribó 1.000 Bayraktars, mientras que incluso el ministerio de defensa ruso afirmó que solo derribaron 84 . El número real de Bayraktars entregados a Ucrania al comienzo de SMO fue de 64 unidades.

Todos los días, los presentadores de noticias rusos hablan con bravuconería de cientos de centros de mando del ejército ucraniano volados, miles de tanques nacionalistas destruidos y decenas de miles de nazis liquidados. Un pequeño empujón y Ucrania caerá.
También informan sobre la baja moral en el ejército ucraniano que se derrumbará en cualquier momento.
Los rusos han esperado y creído que Estados Unidos y Europa colapsarán en cualquier momento desde el reinado de Stalin, y esos imperialistas aún se fortalecen.

En una famosa grabación de los años ochenta que se volvió viral, un presentador soviético habla con calma:
“La Unión Soviética es un país grande y poderoso. Resistiremos las sanciones sin ningún problema. Pero los socios europeos de Estados Unidos dependen mucho del comercio internacional y no serán tan justos como nosotros. El vaquero estadounidense que se abalanza sobre nosotros dañará a Europa más que a la Unión Soviética”.






Después de interminables promesas de bravuconería de capturar Kyiv en tres días, este anciano se mudó a Lituania.
Van a tomar Vilnius en tres días. Imagina que han estado en esta locura de estupidez durante 8 años.
Un puñado de narradores psicóticos de tercera categoría pagados en exceso.







Aquí está el rey de todos los idiotas. Alexander Dugin, un filósofo que intenta encauzar a Fyodor Dostoievski mezclado con Rasputín para la nomenklatura del siglo XXI. El 25 de febrero, tuiteó:
“Capturamos la Isla de las Serpientes en el Mar Negro. Tiene el papel clave en la geografía sagrada. Allí se encuentra un antiguo templo de Apolo según el crítico literario Vasile Lovinescu. Quien controla la Isla de las Serpientes, controla la Historia Mundial”.







Después de hundir un crucero, dos cúteres, un remolcador y bombardear dos entregas de sistemas antiaéreos, artillería y militares, la Armada rusa, muy sobrevalorada, decidió huir, ya que finalmente se dieron cuenta de que se amontonaban en la sagrada Isla de las Serpientes. no quedaría Marina.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso emitió la siguiente explicación: “Hoy, como gesto de buena voluntad, el ejército ruso terminó de ejecutar sus tareas en la Isla de las Serpientes y retiró una guarnición estacionada allí”.
Avanzaron en reversa y felizmente lo informaron como otra señal de que Rusia está ganando en Ucrania.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Siguen atacando y destruyendo infraestructura civil

El ataque con misiles rusos tuvo como objetivo un edificio residencial de 9 pisos anoche en Odessa. Al menos 20 muertos, muchos niños.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Rusia se retiró de la Isla de las Serpientes debido al aislamiento de la guarnición, ataques ucranianos.

Según el ministerio, Ucrania llevó a cabo ataques contra la guarnición de Rusia en la isla en las últimas semanas e impidió que los barcos rusos reabastecieran la guarnición.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zhukov le ha hecho caso, aunque no por miedo a que Ucrania llegue allí, es porque los vuelos para allí desde España son muy caros y largos. Aunque al parecer eso no se aplica a su mujera, sus hijas y su suegra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106797



Que curioso que siempre que puede "recalque" que es español , escribe desde España y hable de su familia............

Huele todo a personaje creado ad hoc para meter propaganda.


----------



## ELVR (1 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mafia Dimitri
> 
> Oficiales corruptos cobran de los padres de la soldados a cambio de sacar al niño de la primera línea del frente y destinarlo a retaguardia
> 
> ...



Otro tuitero puso incluso el rango de tarifas para la exención del servicio militar.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jul 2022)

Atención a cómo los lituanos se pasan por el forro las amenazas putinianas y las presiones germanas. Siguen en sus trece de ejecutar las sanciones acordadas por la UE. Putín ya no asusta ni a una vieja, obviamente, pero a Cobardonia la empiezan a tomar por el pito del sereno me parece a mi.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Según el 
@BusinessInsider
, España se ha convertido ahora en el primer país de la OTAN en ofrecer a Ucrania diez tanques Leopard 2 A4.

Una delegación de viajará a España a principios de julio para inspeccionar los vehículos. /1


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Jul 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107477



Lo bueno de que Zhukov se tire un buen tiempo de Rodrigov en su doritocueva es que así a lo mejor participa más en el foro y escribe más en su blog. Luego yo, como presidente del Club Oficial de Zhukov, voy recopilando sus mejores intervenciones para solaz de todos vosotros.


----------



## moncton (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia cayó en un "agujero de commodities": el gobierno reportó la pérdida de la mitad de sus importaciones Importado - 75% de bienes de consumo, 55% de medicamentos. El propio país produce 1 manta para 70 personas al año, 1 vestido para 12 mujeres y ni una sola plancha para 145 millones de personas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo jodido no son las planchas o los telefonos

Lo chungo es que rusia importa casi el 100% de los medicamentos, fertilizantes, pesticidas...


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Dime qué neumáticos llevas y te diré si vas a conseguir ganar la guerra..


----------



## el arquitecto (1 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






fill.com.ua


----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo jodido no son las planchas o los telefonos
> 
> Lo chungo es que rusia importa casi el 100% de los medicamentos, fertilizantes, pesticidas...



En este articulo hay mas datos, "los minoristas están vendiendo inventarios" esto no señala nada bueno

*El gobierno afirmó la aceleración de la caída de la economía*

El declive de la economía rusa, que comenzó en abril, se aceleró en el tercer mes de la guerra. Como resultado de mayo, el PIB de Rusia cayó un 4,3% en términos anuales, 1,5 veces más que un mes antes, informó el Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico.

Dos meses de recesión acabaron con casi todo el crecimiento mostrado por la economía en el primer trimestre, y el acumulado de los cinco meses de 2022 resultó en un PIB casi nulo (+0,5%).

“Los principales factores de la caída del PIB siguen siendo las restricciones de transporte y logística y la reducción de la demanda interna”, afirma el Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico. Los salarios reales están cayendo a un nivel récord desde 2015 (un 7,2 % en abril), mientras que la tasa de caída en términos reales está alcanzando récords desde 1999: 8,3 % en marzo, 8,8 % en abril y 8,2 % en mayo.

Ante la caída de los ingresos, la gente se ajusta el cinturón a medida que los precios de las tiendas aumentan a un ritmo sin precedentes en 20 años. La facturación del comercio minorista en mayo se hundió un 10,1%, incluso más que en abril, cuando la caída se estimó en un 9,8%.

Las importaciones a Rusia se han derrumbado en un 40 % y los minoristas están vendiendo inventarios, mientras que el comercio mayorista se está reduciendo a un ritmo de dos dígitos: un 15,5 % en mayo frente al 11,9 % en abril.

El corazón de la industria sigue latiendo: la minería, según el MED, fue solo un 0,8% menos en mayo que hace un año. Pero fuera de la economía de las tuberías, las industrias individuales están fracasando. La producción de automóviles de pasajeros en Rusia se derrumbó en un 97% después de que las preocupaciones extranjeras detuvieran las fábricas y dejaran de suministrar componentes. La industria, que emplea directamente a 300 mil personas, y teniendo en cuenta los negocios relacionados - 3 millones, prácticamente se ha detenido.

Otra producción relacionada con la importación es la siguiente en caer: alimentos enlatados, jugos y alimentos para bebés - en un 30,2%, cigarrillos - en un 24,5%, hilo de coser - en un 31,9%, vidrio - en un 60,7%, cables de fibra óptica - en un 80,8%, locomotoras diesel - en un 63,2%.

Sin embargo, las estadísticas no ven despidos masivos: por el contrario, la tasa de desempleo en mayo actualizó su mínimo histórico: 3,9%. Quizás la razón sea que Rusia está experimentando un reemplazo de tecnología por mano de obra, argumenta Natalia Orlova, economista jefe de Alfa Bank: la economía se está volviendo primitiva, el acceso a las soluciones tecnológicas occidentales es limitado y la demanda de mano de obra poco calificada está creciendo.

El MED estima el declive industrial general en un 1,7%. Y esto es mejor que la mayoría de los pronósticos, incluidos los oficiales, dice el analista de PSB Denis Popov. En el segundo trimestre, el PIB se contraerá un 6%, estima Rosbank. El Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico pronosticó una caída de la economía del 8,5% al cierre del año. 









В Госдуму внесли поправки о принятии новых территорий в состав России - The Moscow Times на русском


Государственная дума в четверг, 30 июня, зарегистрировала проект поправок в Федеральный конститу




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Dime qué neumáticos llevas y te diré si vas a conseguir ganar la guerra..



Ese fotograma es de un video creado por CGI


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enternecedor, seguid con el entretenimiento del pedrusco de la serpiente mientras papá Putin se desayuna esta mañana un cerco completo a la ciudad de Lysichansk


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Quizás la razón sea que Rusia está experimentando un reemplazo de tecnología por mano de obra, argumenta Natalia Orlova, economista jefe de Alfa Bank: la economía se está volviendo primitiva, el acceso a las soluciones tecnológicas occidentales es limitado y la demanda de mano de obra poco calificada está creciendo.



Indicios de un Mad Max en toda regla.


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

En un intento por detener la ofensiva de Rusia y la LPR, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron el equipo militar útil.
Las tropas ucranianas que se retiraban de Lisichansk abandonaron el equipo militar útil en las cercanías de la ciudad, tratando así de detener el avance de las tropas rusas y las unidades de la LPR. Como se supo, el ejército ucraniano colocó tanques y otros vehículos blindados a lo largo de la carretera en las afueras de Lisichansk, con la intención de llamar la atención para retirar con éxito otras fuerzas.
Según las fuentes, las tropas ucranianas dejaron tanques, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y vehículos de combate de infantería en las afueras de Lisichansk, sabiendo muy bien que se daría mucha más importancia a este equipo que a las tropas ucranianas en retirada. El equipo estaba en buenas condiciones, sin embargo, no fue posible retirarlo con éxito del Lisichansk casi completamente rodeado, en relación con el cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron obtener una ventaja táctica y retirar las fuerzas principales.
En la foto presentada se puede ver el tanque ucraniano T-64 destruido. La torre de este último se desplegó en dirección a la ofensiva del ejército ruso, sin embargo, el propio vehículo de combate fue abandonado. Se sabe que el ejército ucraniano ha utilizado previamente tácticas similares, por temor a que su retirada sea notada y atraiga ataques.






Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/vsu-brosil...ka-pytayas-ostanovit-nastuplenie-rossii-i-lnr


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

__





La OTAN, nosotros, nos hemos follado al enano ajedrecista anexandonos 2 paises sin disparar puerco pañum


Vease; el putón de satanas que mora en el kremlin, tras demoniaco pacto con él y haber desatado toda la potencia de la ultrapeste, derramando sobre ucrania una violencia demoniaca condenada por el Vicario de Cristo...




www.burbuja.info





el problema es que no va a quedar mucha chatarra rusa que destruir despues de la toma de lysichanks, pero al final como en la serpentina el coste de alquiler se les va a hacer inasumible y se largaran. La OTAN ha dado mensaje de que rusia será derrotada militarmente lo que implica que los ucranianos harán llover azufre con material top sobre cualquier instalacion de esa manga terroristas. Supongo que tener al ejercito de un imperio continental desangrandose en 100km2 es AJEDREZ



millie34u dijo:


> Enternecedor, seguid con el entretenimiento del pedrusco de la serpiente mientras papá Putin se desayuna esta mañana un cerco completo a la ciudad de Lysichansk


----------



## moncton (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En este articulo hay mas datos, "los minoristas están vendiendo inventarios" esto no señala nada bueno
> 
> *El gobierno afirmó la aceleración de la caída de la economía*
> 
> ...



Eso del reemplazo de tecnologia por mano de obra es una falsa economia

segun la ley de price, la raiz cuadrada del numero de empleados realiza el 50% del trabajo en la empresa, lo cual quiere decir que a mayor numero de empleados mas problemas y menos productividad

Y lo ves en paises del tercer mundo, lo que en occidente lo hace una o dos personas con ayuda de la tecnologia, alli son 20, y lo jodido es que hay que organizar a los 20, y controlarlos, y se van de vacaciones y se pillan la baja se largan y hay que contratar reemplazos y el otro que no hace nada y hay que hacer un disciplinario, y todos los dias hay movidas y malos rollos y este le cae mal al otro y el otro le tira los tejos a todo lo que se mueve y ncesitas mas muevepapeles en administracion y departamento legal y recursos humanos y contabilidad y la gente no hace lo que tiene que hacer y te pasas el dia en reuniones sin hacer nada...

Los tres ultimos años he estado al cargo de tres equipos, en total 70 personas y fueron los mas miserables de mi puta vida


----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas, desde luego la precisión del armamento ruso deja mucho que desear, misiles anticuados sin guiado por satélite



Esto no es solo un ataque con cohetes. Este es un acto de terrorismo planeado. Cuidadosamente preparado. 


Odesa INFORMACIÓN
509.5K suscriptores
El lugar donde se llevaron a cabo
los ataques con cohetes en Sergeevka.
Se informa que tres aviones de
las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales
Rusas Tu-22M3 (20840, 20841, 20842)
que despegaron de la región
de Volgogrado se trasladaban
a CTOPOHY de Crimea. Habiendo
superado aproximadamente
1200 km, estando sobre la
costa occidental de la
península, realizaron 3 lanzamientos de
misiles Kh-22 / Kh-32 en dirección
a la región de
Belgorod-Dniéster.


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pásame un poco de esa yerba que te metes; seguid pajilleando con los himars, los islotes y toda la massmierda drogaina que a papá Putin le han invitado hoy a almorzar en Severstk


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Otro almacén de municiones rusas explosivas. Donbass, Yasinovataya. Hace menos de una hora.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Rusia enfrentará grandes problemas con la producción de equipo militar

Debido a las sanciones, las exportaciones de semiconductores han caído un 90%. El Kremlin tiene una gran necesidad de sus suministros para la producción de equipo militar, como misiles y tanques de alta precisión.


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Es triste, pero lo que nunca vais a ver en esa massmierda otanista que os consume el cerebro:


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro almacén de municiones rusas explosivas. Donbass, Yasinovataya. Hace menos de una hora.



La duda que me asalta es si las coordenadas de los objetivos se las pasa la inteligencia yankee a los ucranianos y estas las meten en los HIMARS o si los yankees lo hacen directamente todo ellos y los ucranianos a lo máximo se limitan a cargar los cohetes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

entonces no están achatarrandose dia a día AFV Y *ATPC* rusos? ni saltando depositos de municiones ni nada?
rusia está pagando un alto precio solo para ocupar el territorio y una vez ocupado paga un alto alquiler para mantenerse. El resultado será el que hemos visto con la isla de las serpientes. Ahora puedes volver a abrevar de la palangana del khan idiiota.



millie34u dijo:


> Pásame un poco de esa yerba que te metes; seguid pajilleando con los himars, los islotes y toda la massmierda drogaina que a papá Putin le han invitado hoy a almorzar en Severstk


----------



## EGO (1 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> La duda que me asalta es si las coordenadas de los objetivos se las pasa la inteligencia yankee a los ucranianos y estas las meten en los HIMARS o si los yankees lo hacen directamente todo ellos y los ucranianos a lo máximo se limitan a cargar los cohetes.



Los HIMARS seguramente esten siendo operados por unidades de operaciones especiales de EEUU o contratistas.Demasiada efectividad para el poco tiempo que llevan desplegados


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Tranquilo que en 2 meses hacen su propia Nvidia rusa, con algún que otro recorte como gráficos en 3D o colores.


----------



## pepetemete (1 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que deberías hacer es quitarte esa foto de tu avatar y cortarte las venas por haberla mancillado.



Quítate tú el cerebro y ponte otro... el de un perro te sirve, son más inteligentes, nobles, fieles...

El de la foto estaría del lado de Putin, y no de la basura globalista woke LGTBI que os está follando.


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los HIMARS seguramente esten siendo operados por unidades de operaciones especiales de EEUU o contratistas.Demasiada efectividad para el poco tiempo que llevan desplegados



O quizá lleven desde los primeros días algunos tipos ucranianos fuera en eeuu, dedicados a esto.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> cierto, pero en eso hay que tener cuidado y no pasarse de frenada
> 
> Los autocratas confian en el poder del miedo para controlar el cotarro, pero por muy hijoputa que sea y muy cabron, siempre necesita un grupo de incondicionales que lo protejan, esos del circulo interior que viven muy bien de la corrupcion, los que se encargan de los detalles y de que el chiringuito no se venga abajo
> 
> ...




No todos los autócratas recurren a las purgas. Las purgas implican la eliminación física de los tuyos, no de los enemigos. Hasta donde yo sé Hitler no fue un gran 'Purgista'. Salvo la noche de los cuchillos largos donde se cargo a las SA de Rohm.

Compara eso con las purgas habituales de Stalin, Mao o lo Jemeres rojos. Una nimiedad comparados con la Revolución Cultural o la Gran Purga de la década de los 30 en la URRSS.

En mi opinión las purgas son también una cuestión cultural. Ni siquiera Hitler en plena Alemania Nazi podía desarrollar una política basada en la eliminación física de los suyos cuando le viniese en gana de forma permanente. El regimen Nazi se basaba básicamente en la lealtad. Por eso a los alemanes les duele tanto. No se iba matando generales porque sí. Los cesaba. 

Lo de los rusos o los chinos es otro nivel. Un desprecio absoluto por el individuo, una única visión sobre el poder absoluto despojado de cualquier control o sistema que amortigue sus desmanes. Sin ley, ni sistema de valores que pueda controlar eso.

Por ejemplo en la gran purga, Stalin mando ejecutar o condenó a a Gulag a 3 mariscales (solo eran 5), 13 comandantes de ejercito de los 15 totales que había, 8 almirantes de 9 que eran, 50 generales de 57 de los cuerpos de ejercito o 154 de los 186 generales de división. Esto solo en el ejercito. También se dedico a asesinar a casi cualquiera del politburó que hubiese participado en la revolución de octubre del 17. Se acabo cargando más de 1.100 cargos...de los 1900 que había. Y siguió con el Komintern y la NKVD...

Y eso por no hablar de los jemeres o la revolcuión cultural China, que fue un proceso que duro 10 años. Donde se iban cepillando gente de forma continua porque sí.

Por eso nadie se revela contra una purga por esos lares. Como nadie se revela contra el frio o la tormenta. Forman parte de la existencia.


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> entonces no están achatarrandose dia a día AFV Y *ATPC* rusos? ni saltando depositos de municiones ni nada?
> rusia está pagando un alto precio solo para ocupar el territorio y una vez ocupado paga un alto alquiler para mantenerse. El resultado será el que hemos visto con la isla de las serpientes. Ahora puedes volver a abrevar de la palangana del khan idiiota.



La impotencia, el consuelo del estúpido, según tú, lumbreras, Rusia paga con chatarra y ukrolandia paga con ciudades. Haz que te lo miren


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No todos los autócratas recurren a las purgas. Las purgas implican la eliminación física de los tuyos, no de los enemigos. Hasta donde yo sé Hitler no fue un gran 'Purgista'. Salvo la noche de los cuchillos largos donde se cargo a las SA de Rohm.
> 
> Compara eso con las purgas habituales de Stalin, Mao o lo Jemeres rojos. Una nimiedad comparados con la Revolución Cultural o la Gran Purga de la década de los 30 en la URRSS.
> 
> ...



Nosotros somos un referente mundial en purgas de dictador. Esa frase tuya"Un desprecio absoluto por el individuo, una única visión sobre el poder absoluto despojado de cualquier control o sistema que amortigue sus desmanes. Sin ley, ni sistema de valores que pueda controlar eso." describe a la perfección los 40 años de "placidez" del enano monohuevo


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

jajaja, que bueno, que ocurrente, esos memes, ¿los guardas en el móvil?, me los podías pasar, son pata negra


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> jajaja, que bueno, que ocurrente, esos memes, ¿los guardas en el móvil?, me los podías pasar, son pata negra



Subnormal al ignore


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

rusia paga con 40k muertos y 150k heridos en 4 meses y perdidas ingentes en terminos de PIB y capital.
Como ha pasado en la serpentina llegara un momento en el que el precio de alquiler no se podra pagar y sencillamente ya no llegara mas municion al frente y se largarán. Saldra el mongolo ese que da reports militares rusos diciendo que son actos de buena voluntad.

Os retirareis de ucrania festejando que almenos alli habeis asesinado y destruido más, como quien se crece por apalear un mendigo desnutrido que te salta varios dientes ademas, no me cabe la menor duda porque soys mierda



millie34u dijo:


> La impotencia, el consuelo del estúpido, según tú, lumbreras, Rusia paga con chatarra y ukrolandia paga con ciudades. Haz que te lo miren


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia paga con 40k muertos y 150k heridos en 4 meses y perdidas ingentes en terminos de PIB y capital.
> Como ha pasado en la serpentina llegara un momento en el que el precio de alquiler no se podra pagar y sencillamente ya no llegara mas municion al frente y se largarán. Saldra el mongolo ese que da reports militares rusos diciendo que son actos de buena voluntad.
> 
> Os retirareis de ucrania festejando que almenos alli habeis asesinado y destruido más, no me cabe la menor duda porque soys mierda



esas cifras ¿de donde las sacas?, del Okdiario, del canal de cosas militares o de tus cojones morenos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

Las duras críticas de la izquierda española al premio Nobel que denunció los gulag soviéticos


Las declaraciones del autor de 'Archipiélago Gulag' en TVE indignaron gravemente a ciertos sectores de la izquierda. El escritor Juan Benet afirmó en 'Cuadernos para el diálogo': «Creo firmemente que mientras existan personas como Solzhenitsyn, los campos de concentración subsistirán y deben...



www.abc.es







millie34u dijo:


> Nosotros somos un referente mundial en purgas de dictador. Esa frase tuya"Un desprecio absoluto por el individuo, una única visión sobre el poder absoluto despojado de cualquier control o sistema que amortigue sus desmanes. Sin ley, ni sistema de valores que pueda controlar eso." describe a la perfección los 40 años de "placidez" del enano monohuevo


----------



## pep007 (1 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> La duda que me asalta es si las coordenadas de los objetivos se las pasa la inteligencia yankee a los ucranianos y estas las meten en los HIMARS o si los yankees lo hacen directamente todo ellos y los ucranianos a lo máximo se limitan a cargar los cohetes.



Apuesto 20 € a B


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

del body count de chatarras humeantes del orco, o que crees que en moska murio solo la orquesta? Cada AFV y cada ATPC son body count.



millie34u dijo:


> esas cifras ¿de donde las sacas?, del Okdiario, del canal de cosas militares o de tus cojones morenos


----------



## duncan (1 Jul 2022)

Pues si que le van a comprar armas,a los rusos:









Un piloto ruso dispara un misil por error y ahora Ucrania conoce uno de sus grandes secretos militares


Las autoridades ucranianas han encontrado en un bosque en el norte del país un misil R-77-1 ruso del que apenas hay detalles sobre su funcionamiento.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Nosotros somos un referente mundial en purgas de dictador. Esa frase tuya"Un desprecio absoluto por el individuo, una única visión sobre el poder absoluto despojado de cualquier control o sistema que amortigue sus desmanes. Sin ley, ni sistema de valores que pueda controlar eso." describe a la perfección los 40 años de "placidez" del enano monohuevo



Qué purgas hizo Franco? Lo más parecido que yo sepa fue descabezar a la falange y eso implicó a 3 personas. Franco sería un hgp, un dictador, un asesino, lo que usted quiera. Pero purgas no hizo. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a disidentes, al enemigo, es una cosa. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a los que forman tu propio 'equipo' es otra. De la primera mucho, como buen dictador, de la segunda nada por lo menos que yo sepa. 

Putin purgará a los suyos, no al enemigo. Al enemigo ya le viene dando polonio desde tiempos inmemoriales. A los suyos los purgará porque así es como sobrevivirá su régimen. A quien más teme Putin es a los suyos. No al enemigo, que está liquidado internamente ni se sabe desde cuando.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (1 Jul 2022)

Recuperando chatarra desde los confines del imperio, nada menos que Kaliningrado y la isla de Sajalín. Todo va bien, camaradas, esto era parte del plan.









Russians withdraw old military equipment from storage on Sakhalin and in Kaliningrad Ministry of Defence


MAZURENKO ALONA - THURSDAY, 30 JUNE 2022, 17:50 The Russian occupiers are withdrawing weapons and military equipment from storage in the most remote regions of Russia such as Kaliningrad Oblast and Sakhalin Island.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## moncton (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los HIMARS seguramente esten siendo operados por unidades de operaciones especiales de EEUU o contratistas.Demasiada efectividad para el poco tiempo que llevan desplegados



la magia de la tecnologia

no hace tiempo lo de "saber de ordenadores"era cosa de frikis y hoy en dia cualquier mindundi maneja electronica y apps de la hostia

No me extrañaria que los himars esos hagan todo lo jodido en automatico y el operador solo tenga que dar el OK


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> del body count de chatarras humeantes del orco, o que crees que en moska murio solo la orquesta? Cada AFV y cada ATPC son body count.



joder, ¿que te pasa en la boca?, das un poco de grima


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

de momento se sabe que el misil no está fabricado a prueba de borrachos



duncan dijo:


> Pues si que le van a comprar armas,a los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

otra del abuelo 



la OTAN ya tiene claro que rusia va a ser derrotada militarmente en Ucrania, lo que implica que a Ucrania material le va a llegar siempre. Ahora, hay que fabricarlo a expuertas pues tambien se tienen que llenar los almacenes de frente este


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jul 2022)

Estaba cantado:

El Pentágono "apoya plenamente" la venta de F-16 a Turquía – Galaxia Militar


----------



## ELVR (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Medvedev, encontrado intoxicado, arma en mano con 5 variantes de nota suicida.
> 
> Medvedev es demasiado cobarde, al igual que todo el círculo de Putin para suicidarse.



Hinposible, que quien veve mucho son los dirijentes hocidentales, que lo dijo el Putin el hotro dia


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hinposible, que quien veve mucho son los dirijentes hocidentales, que lo dijo el Putin el hotro dia



Ha borrado el tweet, me parecia raruno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

Será info fake, seguramente difundida por el propio putin para minar su reputacion. Hay gente en rusia que cree que mendevev tiene un perfil mas pragamatico que putin y es un sucesor ideal para reencauzar las aguas. Por eso es una amenaza para el khan.

Me acuerdo antes de que el nick de @alnitak cambiara de dueño en la granja de san petersburgo, se posiciono en contra de la invasion y dijo que mendevev tenia que tomar el control. 



Dr Polux dijo:


> Ha borrado el tweet, me parecia raruno


----------



## ELVR (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ha borrado el tweet, me parecia raruno



Bromas aparte, la historia del suicidio y las 5 variantes de las notas también lo comenta Brutalsky


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Qué purgas hizo Franco? Lo más parecido que yo sepa fue descabezar a la falange y eso implicó a 3 personas. Franco sería un hgp, un dictador, un asesino, lo que usted quiera. Pero purgas no hizo. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a disidentes, al enemigo, es una cosa. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a los que forman tu propio 'equipo' es otra. De la primera mucho, como buen dictador, de la segunda nada por lo menos que yo sepa.
> 
> Putin purgará a los suyos, no al enemigo. Al enemigo ya le viene dando polonio desde tiempos inmemoriales. A los suyos los purgará porque así es como sobrevivirá su régimen. A quien más teme Putin es a los suyos. No al enemigo, que está liquidado internamente ni se sabe desde cuando.












¿Se rebeló el ejército español contra el gobierno legítimo de la II República?


La gran pregunta histórica que queda por resolver en este tema, ¿por qué sabiendo que había en marcha un golpe militar, no se detuvo a los generales promotores?




www.nuevatribuna.es


----------



## Scire (1 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Qué purgas hizo Franco? Lo más parecido que yo sepa fue descabezar a la falange y eso implicó a 3 personas. Franco sería un hgp, un dictador, un asesino, lo que usted quiera. Pero purgas no hizo. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a disidentes, al enemigo, es una cosa. Matar, asesinar o encerrar a los que forman tu propio 'equipo' es otra. De la primera mucho, como buen dictador, de la segunda nada por lo menos que yo sepa.
> 
> Putin purgará a los suyos, no al enemigo. Al enemigo ya le viene dando polonio desde tiempos inmemoriales. A los suyos los purgará porque así es como sobrevivirá su régimen. A quien más teme Putin es a los suyos. No al enemigo, que está liquidado internamente ni se sabe desde cuando.



Putin no es tonto, y conocerá que las purgas de Stalin debilitaron demasiado a la URSS, cuyo ejército quedó descabezado. 

Alguna estrategia utilizará, como el untamiento, etc., pero no creo que pueda permitirse volverse paranoico.


----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Paranoico? puede que si pero por el miedo que tiene a que puedan atentar contra el , no se fía de nadie



Antes del inicio de la cumbre del Caspio, que se celebró en Turkmenistán, nadie se reunió con Putin., caminó solo desde el avión hasta el automóvil, y el resto de los participantes de la cumbre fueron recibidos con pan, sal y flores. 


Putin habla en una plaza absolutamente vacía y despejada. ¿Y sabes qué es lo más gracioso? Esta plaza está ubicada en el territorio de la sede de SVR. Pero incluso allí, todos se alejaron del paranoico por al menos 30-50 metros.


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Paranoico? puede que si pero por el miedo que tiene a que puedan atentar contra el , no se fía de nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es muy chavista, estilo venezolano...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Paranoico? puede que si pero por el miedo que tiene a que puedan atentar contra el , no se fía de nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es porque su personalidad (ego) es tan grande y fuerte que tiene una zona de exclusión 500m² donde no cabe ningún otra personalidad (ego).


----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky también comenta sobre Putin y sus paranoias


¿Putin es paranoico?

¿Y sabes lo que es una locura? Reglas de la mayoría. ¡Hasta en las autocracias!

Juzgar a Putin es como juzgar el arma, y no a su dueño y circunstancias. El control de armas puede llegar tan lejos: después de Putin, habrá otro monarca para extender las políticas imperiales del Imperio Ruso a los países vecinos y sofocar la disidencia en casa.

Dos tercios de los rusos creen en la astrología y las supersticiones.

Cambian y atribuyen la responsabilidad y la toma de decisiones de sus propias vidas a fuerzas externas que no pueden controlar ni comprender.

Putin era un tecnócrata menor en los escalones inferiores de la agencia de seguridad, y fueron los ciudadanos rusos quienes lo transformaron en una deidad viviente que gobierna el destino de la nación y cuyo nombre no se atreven a pronunciar en vano.

Esto se ha logrado a través del apoyo popular al pivote de la autocracia: menos responsabilidad es mucho mejor, pueden concentrarse en la supervivencia, cuidar parcelas de tierra para cultivar pepinos y ver sus series de televisión favoritas, y rezar al zar para que los libere del mal.

No les importó que Putin y sus amigos se llenaran los bolsillos con la riqueza de la nación a pesar de las investigaciones de Navalny que vieron en YouTube deseando estar en la piel de los plutócratas.

Como tal, Putin vive en un mundo propio, habiendo trascendido a sus siervos. En el pasado, para Putin no existían las cositas diminutas e invisibles como los gérmenes que amenazan la vida. Nada. Nada. ¡Putin no podía imaginar tal cosa!

¿Cómo podía él, cuando conocía gente, viajaba por todo el mundo a foros y conferencias, y estrechaba la mano de extraños todos los días?

Y luego aparece este doctor, uh, uh, uh Fauci, Fauci. Está tratando de convencer a la gente, bueno, principalmente a otros médicos, de que existen estas diminutas e invisibles malas 24–40 proteínas de pico dispuestas al azar. Entran en su cuerpo, y si ya tiene un sistema inmunológico comprometido, entonces muere.

Fauci está tratando de que los médicos se laven las manos y mantengan el distanciamiento social. ¿Qué es este tipo? ¿Loca? ¿Pequeñito, diminuto, invisible? ¿Cómo lo llamas? COVID-19.






Sede del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior en la región de Yasenevo de Moscú.






A pesar de la ubicación aislada del cuartel general de SVR, Putin todavía ordenó vaciar la plaza donde pronunció un discurso únicamente para la audiencia televisiva. Incluso el equipo de televisión trabajaba a noventa metros de distancia.

Ahora corte a marzo de 2020. Gran Divinidad, el zar ruso Vladimir Putin, que ha trascendido a su plebe, se acurruca en el búnker como una rata y evita cualquier contacto con seres humanos a menos que hayan pasado una cuarentena de dos semanas y hayan sido examinados para detectar proteínas enriquecidas. .

Todo debido a las diminutas cositas invisibles del Dr. Fauci, Putin se volvió tan loco que honestamente cree que capturaría a la despreciable Ucrania, un país de 40 millones, con 150,000 soldados en tres días.

Putin llama a su invasión Operación Militar Especial, porque comienza el 24 de febrero y el 27 de febrero es el Día Oficial de las Operaciones Militares Especiales que se supone que coincide con el Desfile de la Victoria en Kyiv.

Y ahora, cuatro meses después, sin que se vislumbre el final de la operación militar especial, cuando Rusia está a punto de ser tildada de estado terrorista, la economía está en caída libre, las empresas occidentales huyen, las sanciones se acumulan, Putin redobla su paranoia y cree que alguien podría quiero envenenarlo de la manera en que ha envenenado a miles de sus críticos, y eso además de esas diminutas proteínas con púas que aún vuelan por ahí. Quiero decir que no pueden dejar de volar de repente, ¿verdad?

A menos que…Putin se pregunta, ¿y si el Covid-19 fuera un complot imperialista para vender vacunas, desinfectantes, jabón a la plebe y obligarlo a tomar una gigantesca decisión errónea que le costará su legado?

Y luego, Occidente, levantan todas las restricciones de Covid, y ahora, de repente, Putin, que pensó que podía superar a cualquiera, es el loco, todavía escondido en el búnker y manteniendo el distanciamiento social, y perdiendo la guerra contra la OTAN que aún no ha perdido un combatiente. .

Esos imperialistas han engañado al zar Rusky y le han dado jaque mate.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Cuscarejo (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> esas cifras ¿de donde las sacas?, del Okdiario, del canal de cosas militares o de tus cojones morenos



No te entiendo... eso lo sabe cualquiera, creo que llegas tarde.


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Un nuevo missil Kh.22 ruso, esta vez desnazificando un peligroso invernadero donde almacenaban armas de la OTAN suponemos...


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

Los rusos en su momento difundieron un vídeo en el que se ve como atacan con cohetes no guiados una batería de tres autopropulsados M109...

La nueva realidad de la guerra, si 150 segundos después del disparo no has sido capaz de arrancar y moverte estás muerto.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> ¿Se rebeló el ejército español contra el gobierno legítimo de la II República?
> 
> 
> La gran pregunta histórica que queda por resolver en este tema, ¿por qué sabiendo que había en marcha un golpe militar, no se detuvo a los generales promotores?
> ...



Poco más que un artículo de opinión en una página comunista que da cáncer de sida empezar a leer.
Si pones fuentes, al menos que sean serias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Nosotros somos un referente mundial en purgas de dictador. Esa frase tuya"Un desprecio absoluto por el individuo, una única visión sobre el poder absoluto despojado de cualquier control o sistema que amortigue sus desmanes. Sin ley, ni sistema de valores que pueda controlar eso." describe a la perfección los 40 años de "placidez" del enano monohuevo



Rojo mierda, lávate la boca de lefa comunista cuando te refieras al Caudillo. Hijo de la gran puta. El genocida stalin fue derrotado por Franco, jodete subnormal.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Esto es interesante, pero no confirmado:
“Mis condolencias a todos los muertos en la 2.ª Brigada Separada Specnaz del GRU, especialmente al comandante de la 2.ª compañía, Mayor Kuzmin. Murió, era mi comandante, prácticamente todos los muchachos del specnaz fueron asesinados en Ucrania...”


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

"Donetsk, los graduados de la Academia del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD sin documentos serán llevados al frente.

Las madres están alborotadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

En Crimea, se están realizando ejercicios urgentes para proteger el puente de Kerch; tradicionalmente, se permite el humo en los ojos.
La siguiente etapa: capacitación sobre evacuación de emergencia de Crimea, que se hará realidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Los ocupantes están realizando ejercicios urgentes para proteger el puente de Crimea, informan los medios locales.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

800 empresas estadounidenses quieren producir armas para Ucrania CNN

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. recibió 1.300 propuestas de 800 empresas para la fabricación de armas innovadoras para Ucrania.

Según la publicación, el Pentágono en las próximas semanas puede decidir qué empresas comenzarán a producir armas para Ucrania y Estados Unidos. Se da prioridad a aquellos que pueden completar proyectos en 30-180 días, según la complejidad del pedido.

Las propuestas del Pentágono deben incluir capacidades de armas para defensa aérea, antitanque, antipersonal, defensa costera, guerra antitanque, sistemas aéreos no tripulados, contrabatería y comunicaciones seguras, que se han identificado como clave para la necesidad militar de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Donetsk, los graduados de la Academia del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD sin documentos serán llevados al frente.
> 
> Las madres están alborotadas.



En Donetsk, ahora hay una huelga de padres cuyos hijos de la Academia del Ministerio del Interior quieren ser llevados directamente al frente. En este vídeo también se puede ver como un orco está cargando un arma y un niño pequeño intenta detenerlo gritando "¡No!"


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (1 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> ¿Se rebeló el ejército español contra el gobierno legítimo de la II República?
> 
> 
> La gran pregunta histórica que queda por resolver en este tema, ¿por qué sabiendo que había en marcha un golpe militar, no se detuvo a los generales promotores?
> ...



Ese articulo es pura mentira.
Si, había dos sectores en el ejército pero no como dice ahí, uno era masón y prosovietico, representada por la UMRA, union militar republicana antifascista, nido de comunistas; el otro el decente, por la ume.

El general Franco no encabezó el levantamiento nacional.

El levantamiento nacional se hizo en nombre de la II República y en contra de la III República soviética instaurada por el frente popular, a las órdenes del Komintern.

Bando de guerra de Franco:





__





Bando de Estado de Guerra de 18 de julio de 1936, Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Wikisource







es.m.wikisource.org





Bando de guerra del Geneal Mola.





__





Bando del General Emilio Mola dado en Pamplona el 19 de Julio de 1.936 - Wikisource







es.m.wikisource.org





Bando del General Cabanellas





__





Declaración del estado de guerra por la Junta de Defensa Nacional - Wikisource







es.m.wikisource.org


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Poco más que un artículo de opinión en una página comunista que da cáncer de sida empezar a leer.
> Si pones fuentes, al menos que sean serias.



si, igual que soltar en una web pública con el palillo en la boca que el enano solo purgó a 3, te vas ganando el respeto intelectual


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ese articulo es pura mentira.
> Si, había dos sectores en el ejército pero no como dice ahí, uno era masón y prosovietico, representada por la UMRA, union militar republicana antifascista, nido de comunistas; el otro el decente, por la ume.
> 
> El general Franco no encabezó el levantamiento nacional.
> ...



mira, este por lo menos se curra un poco la réplica, no como el palillero orujero


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rojo mierda, lávate la boca de lefa comunista cuando te refieras al Caudillo. Hijo de la gran puta. El genocida stalin fue derrotado por Franco, jodete subnormal.



zángano, matas a tu madre a disgustos


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

jojojo, ukrolandia va a ganar


----------



## moncton (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ocupantes están realizando ejercicios urgentes para proteger el puente de Crimea, informan los medios locales.



psssst, que nadie les diga a los de crimea que los ucranianos tienen artilleria guiada por GPS...

Esa tactica del humo ya la intento Sadam Hussein en la guerra del golfo incendiando miles de pozos de petroleo y no le sirvio de nada


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El primer T-62 que pierden. Que por cierto, en el vídeo se ve como el comandante, el cargador y el artillero abandonan a su compañero el conductor y se marchan corriendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

Las imágenes de satélite de hoy muestran que un incendio en una plataforma de perforación en el Mar Negro sigue ardiendo después de más de 10 días.


----------



## Subprime (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos muestra algunos datos curiosos del nuevo billete de 100 rublos

¿Por qué Rusia no puede sancionar a Estados Unidos?

Yakuts es un grupo étnico turco que vive principalmente en la República de Sakha.

Durante miles de años, han sobrevivido al frío brutal subsistiendo con carne cruda, sangre de caballo y salchichas de caballo. Siempre han sido muy pobres.

Y durante todo ese tiempo quinientos metros bajo sus pies fueron fabulosos tesoros que harían que cualquier monarca europeo se mordiera las uñas de envidia: diamantes, el 82% de los de Rusia, y oro. También hay uranio, minerales de hierro, carbón, estaño y mercurio.

Todos esos tesoros eran inútiles sin la minería. Es lo mismo para Rusia: sin tecnologías para extraer, procesar y enviar, los tesoros naturales también pueden permanecer bajo tierra, y el trenzado de zapatos bast y la fermentación de salchichas de caballo tendrán más beneficios prácticos.

Por lo tanto, las riquezas de Rusia son las de la naturaleza, no el ingenio de las personas.






El Banco Central de Rusia no tiene mejores cosas que hacer que emitir el nuevo billete de 100 rublos.

El tipo de cambio de los pagos de gas natural y crudo con Europa es de 121 rublos por dólar, por lo que este nuevo billete vale unos 80 céntimos. No puedes comprar un paquete de cigarrillos con él, y mucho menos una botella de vodka, que necesita cuatro o cinco de esos.

La pieza central del nuevo diseño no es una sorpresa: es un monumento al soldado soviético anónimo sin piernas en el sitio de la picadora de carne Rzhev. Para conmemorar, los soldados rusos están muriendo en las picadoras de carne de Donbas como parte de SMO, y pierden sus extremidades, y ellos también permanecen sin nombre.






Solo que esta vez, los soldados rusos no están defendiendo su tierra de los nazis, sino que están invadiendo la tierra de otras personas como los nazis.

Las cigüeñas blancas pasan los veranos en el Óblast de Tver y regresan a África. La conexión africana tampoco es una coincidencia: es el principal frente de batalla para los mercenarios del Grupo Wagner que luchan en nombre del estado, y también para los soldados anónimos.






Más simbolismo en el otro lado. Aunque los soldados soviéticos lucharon por Stalin y la Unión Soviética, el águila bicéfala del poder zarista regresó como el escudo de armas de la Federación Rusa (esquina superior izquierda).

La torre del reloj ruso Kuranti ('reloj sonoro' del francés) apunta a 840, lo que en numerología significa éxito y prosperidad es especialmente extraño cuando Rusia ha sido proclamada un estado paria y en camino de perder el 10% del PIB este año debido a la acumulación de sanciones. . Prosperidad, de hecho.

La torre de televisión Ostankino transmite las mentiras y falsificaciones de Putin sobre la operación militar especial y es un símbolo de lavado de cerebro. Código QR para rastrear a la población, y cruzar es el notorio Bridge to Nowhere. Da vueltas y hace un giro en U a mitad de camino a través del río Moscú. Por lo tanto, simboliza la occidentalización de Rusia que terminó repentinamente, ya que el país comenzó a regresar a la Edad Media.

La sala de conciertos Zaryadie fue diseñada por Vladimir Plotkin. Es principalmente conocido por producir cheloveiniki (hormigueros humanos) para apilar a los camaradas verticalmente.











La mayoría de los proyectos arquitectónicos de Plotkin se ven así. Desafortunadamente, los fabricantes de ascensores para edificios altos ya no están en Rusia, así que tal vez Plotkin diseñe algo a escala humana.

Y, por último, el edificio del campus de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú conocido como Stalinka es otro giro de la ironía. Putin sacó a Rusia del Sistema Educativo de Bolonia, y esta importante universidad probablemente quedará fuera de todos los rankings universitarios mundiales.

Todavía pueden usar software de computadora estadounidense y hacer un diseño gráfico anticuado en una computadora, pero resultó que no hay tecnologías disponibles en Rusia para hacer que los nuevos billetes de 100 rublos sean reconocibles por cajeros automáticos y máquinas contadoras de efectivo, lo que hace que su lanzamiento sea discutible. punto.

Es como una colección de NFT... en papel.
Sin la aplicación del ingenio humano, un país con recursos naturales seguirá siendo para siempre una tiranía retrógrada que solo puede robar, matar, amenazar y devastar a otros países para que tampoco lo tengan bien.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

El M777 destruye efectivamente el depósito de municiones del enemigo en la región de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## duncan (1 Jul 2022)

Otra fábrica a tope para abastecer a Ucrania:









Baykar destinará toda la producción de Bayraktar TB2 a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Baykar de Turquía dedicará todas sus capacidades para satisfacer las necesidades de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, ha dicho el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Nicors (1 Jul 2022)

La artillería más rara del ejército ucraniano ha desempeñado un papel fundamental a la hora de expulsar finalmente a las tropas rusas de la estratégica Isla de la Serpiente, en el oeste del Mar Negro.

Un vídeo oficial del Ministerio de Defensa en Kiev muestra el obús montado en camión 2S22 -del que solamente se conoce uno- disparando contra las fuerzas rusas en la pequeña isla situada a 80 millas al sur del puerto estratégico de Ucrania, Odesa.

Los operadores de un avión no tripulado TB-2 corrigieron el fuego, haciendo que los proyectiles de 155 milímetros de diámetro cayeran sobre la isla y provocaran varios incendios secundarios. Al parecer, los rusos supervivientes huyeron de la isla en pequeñas embarcaciones.

La evacuación rusa marca una nueva fase en la batalla de ida y vuelta por la Isla de la Serpiente, una roca sin árboles de 570 acres (2.307 metros cuadrados) que se encuentra a horcajadas en la principal vía de navegación entre el estrecho del Bósforo y Odesa.

Quien controle la isla, que legalmente forma parte de Ucrania, puede impedir -o proteger- a los buques de carga que transportan el grano ucraniano al mercado mundial. Las fuerzas rusas, encabezadas por el crucero de misiles Moskva, entonces el buque de defensa aérea más poderoso de la Flota del Mar Negro, bombardearon y tomaron la isla en el primer día de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, el 24 de febrero.

Los ucranianos han necesitado meses -y nuevas tácticas- para expulsar a los rusos de la isla. Las fuerzas de Kiev combinaron drones y artillería para hacer que la Isla de la Serpiente fuera insostenible para las fuerzas de Moscú.

El único 2S22 dio el golpe decisivo. Pero el cañón no puede proteger a las tropas ucranianas en la isla. Mientras la Flota del Mar Negro controle las aguas que rodean a Ucrania, la Isla de la Serpiente podría seguir siendo una tierra de nadie llena de proyectiles.

La planta de maquinaria pesada de Kramatorsk, en la región de Donbas, al este de Ucrania, construyó el 2S22 hace unos cinco años.

El 2S22 de 28 toneladas tiene una gran ventaja sobre los aproximadamente 1.800 cañones ex soviéticos del ejército ucraniano. El nuevo obús dispara proyectiles de 155 milímetros, estándar de la OTAN, en lugar de los proyectiles soviéticos de 122 o 152 milímetros, lo que le permite aprovechar las existencias de munición extranjera.
Los problemas de producción en las fábricas de Ucrania hacen que los calibres soviéticos sean cada vez más escasos. Por otro lado, hay una docena de países que pueden suministrar -y suministran- cientos de miles de proyectiles del tamaño de la OTAN.

Mientras el ejército ruso atacaba a lo largo y ancho de Ucrania en múltiples frentes, el cañón de 155 milímetros, montado en un camión KrAZ-6322 de seis por seis, se salvó por poco de la destrucción por los propios empleados de Kramatorsk.

Los funcionarios de la fábrica de Kramatorsk se prepararon para volar el 2S22. “Destruirlo para que no vaya a parar al enemigo”, así describió el político ucraniano Serhiy Pashynskyi el pensamiento de los funcionarios.

Pero la ofensiva rusa encontró una fuerte resistencia y se detuvo, primero en el sur y luego en el norte. Para el 2S22, el riesgo de captura se desvaneció.

El 2S22 había disparado algunos cartuchos en las pruebas realizadas en octubre. Aparentemente funcionó bien. Así que, a principios de mayo, el ejército ucraniano empaquetó el arma y la desplegó a lo largo del frente, presumiblemente en algún lugar del este. Pashynskyi difundió vídeos en los que se veía al 2S22 disparando contra objetivos rusos detectados por drones.

Dos meses más tarde, el 2S22 había vuelto a desplegarse en el suroeste de Ucrania, que en su punto más cercano está a sólo 20 millas de la Isla de la Serpiente, bien dentro del alcance de 25 millas del 2S22 con munición estándar.

La marina y las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas habían pasado meses ablandando la isla antes de que el 2S22 abriera fuego. El 13 de abril, una batería de la marina ucraniana, armada con misiles antibuque Neptune de fabricación local, perforó y hundió el Moskva.

El hundimiento del Moskva obligó a los comandantes de la Flota del Mar Negro a alejar sus tres fragatas de la costa ucraniana, para que no se les colaran también uno o dos Neptune.

Eso fue una invitación virtual a los TB-2 de la marina ucraniana, armados con misiles, para que asaltaran la Isla de la Serpiente. En 10 días, los drones destruyeron las defensas aéreas de la isla, incluyendo un cañón ZU-23 y un lanzador de misiles tierra-aire de corto alcance Strela.

Los drones también hundieron hasta cuatro cañoneras Raptor que navegaban alrededor de la isla. Los rusos, por su parte, derribaron al menos un TB-2.

Cuando los rusos enviaron refuerzos -un Raptor que escoltaba una lancha de desembarco que transportaba un lanzador de SAM de repuesto- los drones volaron la lancha de desembarco y destruyeron el lanzador. Otro ataque con TB-2 destruyó un helicóptero ruso Mi-8 mientras descargaba tropas.

La lucha se intensificó el 7 de mayo. Mientras un TB-2 observaba, un par de cazas Su-27 de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas sobrevolaron la isla lanzando bombas no guiadas. Las fuerzas rusas que quedaron en la isla después de que los aviones no tripulados hicieran su trabajo, los Su-27 aparentemente resultaron dañados.

Incluso después de perder el Moskva y varios buques más pequeños, la Flota del Mar Negro consiguió enviar un nuevo sistema de defensa aérea Tor a la Isla de la Serpiente. Pero mantener la guarnición de la isla era cada vez más arriesgado para los rusos. El 17 de junio, un misil antibuque Harpoon ucraniano -probablemente un antiguo ejemplar danés- hundió el buque auxiliar Spasatel Vasily Bekh, aparentemente mientras éste se dirigía a la isla.

Los rusos se dieron cuenta de que la isla estaba en peligro. El 2S22 tomó posición cerca de la playa. Un TB-2 se apostó en lo alto. Los proyectiles de 155 milímetros llovieron.

El Kremlin trató de hacer ver su derrota en la Isla de la Serpiente como un signo de la magnanimidad de Rusia. “El 30 de junio, en un movimiento de buena voluntad, las fuerzas armadas de Rusia completaron sus tareas en la Isla de la Serpiente y retiraron la guarnición estacionada allí”, declaró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov.

La salida de las fuerzas rusas de la isla elimina un obstáculo a los esfuerzos internacionales para crear un “corredor humanitario” para las exportaciones de grano ucraniano que, en la actualidad, están bajo el bloqueo ruso, dijo Konashenkov. Pero la flota rusa sigue controlando el Mar Negro, y Moscú no se ha movido para desbloquear los barcos de grano que salen de Odesa.

La declaración de Konashenkov es pura propaganda. La verdad es que los ucranianos derrotaron a los rusos en la Isla de la Serpiente tras meses de duros combates.

Eso no significa que las fuerzas de Kiev vayan a retomar la isla. Las instalaciones de la isla -energía, agua y refugio- están en ruinas. La Flota del Mar Negro podría lanzar misiles contra el islote rocoso desde cientos de kilómetros de distancia y los drones y obuses ucranianos no podrían hacer nada para impedirlo.

No se espera que las tropas ucranianas desembarquen en la isla mientras no se degrade la Flota del Mar Negro.










El obús más extraño de Ucrania hace salir a las tropas rusas de la isla de la serpiente. – Galaxia Militar


La artillería más rara del ejército ucraniano ha desempeñado un papel fundamental a la hora de expulsar finalmente a las tropas rusas de la estratégica Isla de la Serpiente, en el oeste del Mar Negro.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (1 Jul 2022)

[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (ACTUALIZADA 01/07)


Actualizado incluyendo serpientes




www.burbuja.info




NUEVA. SE INCLUYE RETIRADA DE SERPIENTES...








ACTUALIZADO, así quedó la anterior


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, desde luego la precisión del armamento ruso deja mucho que desear, misiles anticuados sin guiado por satélite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Kh-22 es un misil para atacar buques capitales que llega a una zona de ataque mediante guía inercial y alli activa un radar para buscar blancos y por tanto no era necesaria guía por satélite, me imagino que el ataque terrestre será algo secundario y utilizando sólo la guía inercial asi que será tan preciso como puede ser un Tochka o peor.


----------



## ELVR (1 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



como han apuntado más arriba, creo que tiene que ver más con la paranoia de Putin que con un desprecio / fallo diplomático.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

La Fuerza Aérea Rusa ahora está bombardeando Snake Island para destruir las decenas de millones de dólares en equipos que se vieron obligados a dejar atrás cuando fueron evacuados. 

Sabes que esta es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa porque tres de cada cuatro bombas fallaron en la isla


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2022)

"No sucedió nada de lo planeado, los objetivos parece que están pendientes, todos nuestros cálculos resultaron incorrectos, nuestra táctica se ha demostrado idiota". Próxima estación: Siberia


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Jul 2022)

Jugada maestra de Putin, jaque a la OTAN y colapso... Los rusos vuelven a la Isla de las Serpientes... era otra finta


Pero para destruir los millones de euros que se han dejado en equipo y construcciones allí, ya que no tienen medios para recuperarlo. El resto ya lo sabéis, colapsa el dólar el rublo sube y en Lisboa en 3 días.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (1 Jul 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Pues si que le van a comprar armas,a los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es magnífico.
Le tendrían que dar una medalla.
Ese "boletó" ruso apuesto sobre seguro que ya está en tierras norteamericanas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

primero pinchas la musica y despues disfrutas de una buena falla


----------



## paconan (1 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas, dicen que estan reclutando a chavales para enviarlos al frente sin ningún tipo de información u documento, los padres piden explicaciones.
Si esto es cierto es una autentica canallada

Los niños ucranianos en la región ocupada de Donetsk están siendo reclutados por la fuerza en el ejército ruso para luchar contra su propio país. Todas las identificaciones y pasaportes les son robados antes del despliegue.


Los estudiantes de la llamada "Academia del Ministerio del Interior de #DPR " van a enviar al frente Se informa que quieren enviar a los estudiantes a primera línea sin proporcionar ningún documento. Los padres están protestando y tratando de obtener información sobre el futuro de los niños.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



HDLGP!!!!!
Masacrando a la población civil!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

DEP



Kalikatres dijo:


> HDLGP!!!!!
> Masacrando a la población civil!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108127


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

le llevan al sultan la posibilidad de mearse en la calva de khan en bandeja de plata



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rojo mierda, lávate la boca de lefa comunista cuando te refieras al Caudillo. Hijo de la gran puta. El genocida stalin fue derrotado por Franco, jodete subnormal.



Están intentando reventar este magnífico hilo.
Ahora sacan el comodín de Franco...
Risible.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Jul 2022)

Bueno, otro más para el ignore, viendo su historial de chorradas, tratando de ensuciar este hilo y calificando de "trapo" la Bandera Española"

millie34u

A la mierda!


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Hace 4 horas 49' el Zhibek Zholy está aún frente a la costa Turca cerca del puerto de Karasu.
Problemas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

se confirma la meada del sultan en la calva del enano ajedrecista
y se le mea porque el sultan sabe que el enano no hará un reputa mierda
vamos ni el chiringito de nukones va a decir nada no valla ser que se les estropee las vacaciones



Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace 4 horas 49' el Zhibek Zholy está aún frente a la costa Turca cerca del puerto de Karasu.
> Problemas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108237


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Jul 2022)

Está claro que el turco sabe que Rusia ni es segunda potencia militar ni llega a mierda pinchada en un palo


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

En las redes se siguen descojonando de la punteria rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)

te cres esa trola ... y las putas ofotos?=


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Estuve leyendo por ahí que Alemania le confiscó 2 buques tanqueros de gas a Rutzia.


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Imágenes de la BBC, artilleros ucranianos viajan a UK para formarse con el M270


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribaron un dron ruso valorado en 7 millones de dólares.


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Tb en el oblast de Jarkov, geolocalizado en los comentarios.

Puede ser un depósito de fuel no un almacén de municiones, no hay explosiones secundarias apuntan en los comentarios.


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)

Up y buenas noches!


----------



## xavik (2 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Seguramente fuera por decisión suya,. Por lo que he visto es bastante paranoico (con razón o no) y ni de coña se va a comer algo que no tenga controlado.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribaron un dron ruso valorado en 7 millones de dólares.



A ellos construirlo les cuesta entre 5 y 6,5 rubletes.


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

En algún lugar de Rusia...

Putin entre rejas.

Han tenido que taparlo para que la gente deje de hacer fotos


----------



## alas97 (2 Jul 2022)

Fuerzas rusas en la aldea de Sulyhivka (Óblast de Kharkiv) bajo ataques de artillería y drones ucranianos.





Tema off topic, pero que en mi juventud flipe cuando vi por primera vez carros rodhesianos y sudafricanos con esas características y que los oficiales rusosovieticos se reían. lo genial era cuando te subías y veías que no tenían techo y para colmo en las cuatro esquinas estaban fijados tanques con agua (de 90 galones) para aquello de reducir la onda explosiva de la mina o un ataque de rpg.

algo que los rusos siguen sin entender y la peña tiene que ir encima de los bmp para tener alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir si la lata pisa algo en el caminillo y no de santiago precisamente.

ahí en el hilo viene explicado porque los usanos tienen fijados los asientos desde el techo además de otros artilugios para que los soldados no tengan que poner las piernas en el suelo del vehículo y no se les parta por el tema de la onda de la explosión.



disfrutad


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Advanced U.S. Arms Make a Mark in Ukraine War, Officials Say


The powerful and highly mobile weapons systems, which can fire guided rockets with a range of 40 miles, are desperately needed in the battle for eastern Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Lisichansk

Los rusos siguen a lo suyo, tirando las termobaricas


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Entrevista con el líder del grupo ucraniano que hace operaciones especiales al otro lado de la frontera rusa. 









Meet The Shadowy Ukrainian Unit That Sabotages Targets Inside Russia


Known as the Shaman Battalion, these Ukraine special operations troops infiltrate into Russian territory to strike key targets.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

_Operations are mostly conducted at night — the soldiers standing at a distance and counting off before shouting “fire!” There’s a bright flash of light as each rocket takes off. *Then they’re ready to move within two minutes* — and speed is imperative to keeping the HIMARS safe because the Russians can quickly pinpoint the source of the shooting and fire back. The mobility is impressive — for a hulking vehicle, it can move at up to 60 miles per hour, they said._



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/07/01/ukraine-himars-rocket-launch-system/


----------



## neutral295 (2 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Desconocía que en Burbuja pudieran forear menores de edad.



Yo tampoco gente como tu proyanqui que le guste la guerra. Tienes que aprender a madurar como los menores, jaja, te pueden dar lecciones de como ser persona. Tus años no te han servido para nada, eres un mayor de edad inmaduro con trastorno de personalidad. Acude a un profesional a que te trate la enfermedad de la yanquititis, jaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

Estos chechenos....


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

La artillería ucraniana destruyó el sistema de misiles ruso Pantsir-1S en Donbass


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

Polonia sigue armandose

Otra compra militar masiva anunciada hoy por Polonia. 
@PZLSwidnik
entregará 32 helicópteros militares polivalentes de elevación media AgustaWestland AW149 equipados con misiles Hellfire. El contrato tiene un valor de 1.900 millones de dólares. Los helicópteros se fabricarán en Polonia.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

El patio trasero ruso empieza a agitarse...

En #Nukus , la capital de #Karakalpakstan , #Uzbekistan , la gente sigue protestando contra una reforma constitucional. Hay informes de enfrentamientos entre manifestantes y fuerzas de seguridad. Se ha encontrado el cuerpo ensangrentado de un manifestante.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

Soldado ruso fue a mear en Bilohirka, sin éxito. 47.200791, 33.134186, región de Jerson. Te están mirando, te ven. de Maverick


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)

Ukraine weapons: What military equipment is the world giving?


Military equipment is pouring into Ukraine, but President Zelensky says more is needed to stop Russia.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Parece que en Popasna se han despertado con fuegos artificiales..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

ya conocéis el proceso, es una falla que tiene un creschendo apoteosico. 7/10 el champiñon, bastante logrado para explosivos convencionales. Seguramente el artesano ha incluido cartón termobarico en la construcción del ninot.


----------



## pep007 (2 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Creo que la Vondeleyen se ha olvidado del narcoestado español...


----------



## uberales (2 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Tiene cojones que quien se manda mensajes con pfizer y no encuentra los sms, ahora se ponga en plan anti corrupción anti oligarquías... Están usando esta guerra para que la Ue crezca y no, no me gusta. Hay que ayudar a los ucranianos pero no joderles con normativas ue.


----------



## pep007 (2 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que en Popasna se han despertado con fuegos artificiales..



Menuda hostia, como para hacer la siesta en el polvorin...


----------



## pep007 (2 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tiene cojones que quien se manda mensajes con pfizer y no encuentra los sms, ahora se ponga en plan anti corrupción anti oligarquías... Están usando esta guerra para que la Ue crezca y no, no me gusta. Hay que ayudar a los ucranianos pero no joderles con normativas ue.



Seguramente este en el ajo tambien, de lo contrario no te dejan subir tanto...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

La UE es muy mejorable, pero no tienes ni puta idea de lo significa para esa gente la UE, como llevas toda tu puta vida viviendo como un burges en la UE no te das cuenta de la corrupcion y el despotismo criminal que existe fuera de ella. Lo que pasa con el PSOE es un cuento de bambi y son seres de luz.



uberales dijo:


> Tiene cojones que quien se manda mensajes con pfizer y no encuentra los sms, ahora se ponga en plan anti corrupción anti oligarquías... Están usando esta guerra para que la Ue crezca y no, no me gusta. Hay que ayudar a los ucranianos pero no joderles con normativas ue.


----------



## ELVR (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## nebulosa (2 Jul 2022)

Cada día los ucras dan más fuerte. Que no se enteren los que van camino del frente, chsssss


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (2 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que en Popasna se han despertado con fuegos artificiales..



_"Ojalá me toque en Intendencia, que al menos estaré tranquilo y lejos del frente..."_
Ups...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

dima vorobiev
Ex ejecutivo de propaganda en RusiaEl autor tiene 4200 respuestas y 123 700 000 vistas de respuestas Actualizado hace 4 años
La propaganda china dirigida al público extranjero es un flujo regular y corriente de lo que el gobierno de China quiere que el mundo entero crea que está haciendo. Es muy realista, centrado en el interés pragmático de la expansión económica y política de China.
La propaganda rusa se diferencia de la china en varios aspectos:

Se necesita un alcance mucho más amplio, tratando de cubrir todo lo que hay entre el cielo y la tierra que puede atraer a la audiencia más diversa. La propaganda rusa moderna lo es todo, desde gatos parlantes hasta esoterismo budista empleado por la CIA para infiltrarse en el movimiento Antifa.
Su objetivo no es crear una imagen consistente del mundo como lo hacen los chinos ("Somos la nación pacífica y trabajadora, lista para hacer tratos con cualquiera que quiera la paz y la prosperidad como nosotros"). Es una herramienta del poder disruptivo de Putin. Muestra al mundo como el escenario de fuerzas en constante competencia, a menudo oscuras y mal intencionadas, en un eterno juego de suma cero. “Nada es seguro y todo es posible”. Nadie intenta siquiera poner todas sus narrativas paralelas en un patrón consistente.
Utiliza de manera más consistente a ciudadanos occidentales (incluidos sus propios empleados occidentales) como sustitutos. De esta manera, parece como si estuviera transmitiendo los propios puntos de vista y opiniones de Occidente que a menudo quedan ahogados por el ruido de la corriente principal. Recuerda a Al Jazeera, pero con un rango ideológico inmensamente más amplio
Revive, hasta cierto punto, la vieja máxima leninista de que los medios son “no solo propagandistas y agitadores colectivos, sino también organizadores colectivos”. Se enfoca en temas y eventos, como la inmigración, que probablemente desencadenen protestas públicas entre las franjas de izquierda y derecha descontentas.
Independientemente de lo que informen, la burla burlona, irónica y directa nunca está lejos. Compare eso con los chinos, quienes pueden indignarse mucho a veces pero nunca se desvían de la seña


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)

Cada vez mas cerca de Kherson

"The US believes that Russia does not have enough forces in Kherson to effectively occupy and control the region, one US official said, especially after pulling forces from the area for the fight to the east in Donbas. Another US official told CNN that move may have provided Ukrainian partisans with a window in which to attack locally installed Russian officials."









Recent attacks on pro-Russian officials in southern Ukraine indicate signs of growing resistance movement


US officials say a trio of assassination attempts targeting pro-Russian officials over the past two weeks suggests a burgeoning resistance movement against pro-Russian authorities occupying parts of southern Ukraine.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## paconan (2 Jul 2022)

El nuevo billete de 100 rublos presentado hoy por el Banco Central de Rusia, con el Monumento al Soldado Soviético, no puede ponerse en circulación ya que los cajeros automáticos y las cajas registradoras no pueden actualizarse para reconocer nuevos billetes debido a las sanciones. El 100% de las cajas registradoras de Rusia son importadas. 


*Los billetes nuevos no pasan por los cajeros automáticos*
*La configuración del equipo puede llevar años*
Los nuevos cien rublos, presentados por el Banco Central, no estarán pronto en las billeteras de los ciudadanos, creen los banqueros: primero deben aprender a reconocer los cajeros automáticos y las máquinas calculadoras. Según los participantes del mercado, en el contexto de las sanciones y la retirada de Rusia de los principales fabricantes de equipos occidentales, esto puede llevar varios años. 








Новые купюры не проходят в банкоматы


Настройка оборудования может растянуться на годы




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Cada vez mas cerca de Kherson
> 
> "The US believes that Russia does not have enough forces in Kherson to effectively occupy and control the region, one US official said, especially after pulling forces from the area for the fight to the east in Donbas. Another US official told CNN that move may have provided Ukrainian partisans with a window in which to attack locally installed Russian officials."
> 
> ...



Espera manolito, que tienen que acabar un negociete que tienen entre manos y ya si eso se van acercando pallá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Espera manolito, que tienen que acabar un negociete que tienen entre manos y ya si eso se van acercando pallá
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108750



la tactica rusa de avanzar a lo loco...


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Jul 2022)

Esto tiene que ser una troleada, 
Hay que verlo hasta el final
Héroes con un descuento del 30%


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)

Boooommm!


----------



## keylargof (2 Jul 2022)

- Oye nos están dando pal pelo en la isla de las Serpientes no?
- Que va presidente, es un concepto nuevo, una finta de buena voluntad


----------



## ghawar (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (2 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El nuevo billete de 100 rublos presentado hoy por el Banco Central de Rusia, con el Monumento al Soldado Soviético, no puede ponerse en circulación ya que los cajeros automáticos y las cajas registradoras no pueden actualizarse para reconocer nuevos billetes debido a las sanciones. El 100% de las cajas registradoras de Rusia son importadas.
> 
> 
> *Los billetes nuevos no pasan por los cajeros automáticos*
> ...


----------



## Cuscarejo (2 Jul 2022)

O sea, 15 personas y 3 perros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

La VDV señores, vulgares rateros. Bah, está info ni cotiza como el color del cielo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mafia Dimitri
> 
> Oficiales corruptos cobran de los padres de la soldados a cambio de sacar al niño de la primera línea del frente y destinarlo a retaguardia



Que puto asco por Dios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)

Casi 94 días de batalla...y aún así siguen los combates


----------



## ELVR (2 Jul 2022)

En nuestra cálida península (e islas) eso del hockey sobre hielo es cosa de cuatro aficionados. Pero en USA les ha impactado la noticia del arresto del portero estrella Ivan Fedotov por intentar eludir el reclutamiento:









Report: Flyers Goalie Ivan Fedotov Detained for Alleged Draft Dodging


According to reports out of Russia, Philadelphia Flyers prospect Ivan Fedotov has been detained in St. Petersburg for alleged evasion of military service.




thehockeynews.com





para que no digan, pongo directamente la noticia de un medio deportivo especializado.


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Con el dinero que cuesta acondicionar los diez Leopard se pueden mandar muchos toyotas...


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jul 2022)

Pero no estaban atando los perros con longanizas en Rusia?


----------



## repompero (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Parece que han liado al tito Lukashenko 

Solo hay una forma de impedir que lleguen más armas de la OTAN, invadir el Este de Ucrania


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que han liado al tito Lukashenko
> 
> Solo hay una forma de impedir que lleguen más armas de la OTAN, invadir el Este de Ucrania



A Lukashenko si le pueden mover la silla con cierta facilidad si mete al país en una guerra...


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jul 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Que puto asco por Dios.



Me hablaron de un eximente por 20.000$, una fortuna.


----------



## duncan (2 Jul 2022)

Putinejos mejor no veáis el vídeo:


----------



## duncan (2 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Yago a ver como intenta vendernos la burra de lo bien que le va a Rusia:


----------



## paconan (2 Jul 2022)

Otra mentira mas? otra burda manipulación?
Han hecho un video con imágenes tomadas en mayo



¿Entiendo bien que los metadatos del video "Gerasimov comprueba el progreso del SVO" del canal de telegramas del Ministerio de Defensa dice que el video consiste en fotos tomadas el 5 de mayo de 2022 en el iPhone 12 Pro Max? 


*El Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas verificó los grupos de tropas involucradas en la operación especial.*
El Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF - Primer Viceministro de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, el General de Ejército Valery Gerasimov, realizó una inspección de los grupos de tropas rusas involucradas en una operación especial en Ucrania. Así lo anunció el 2 de julio el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 









Начальник Генштаба вооруженных сил России проверил группировки занятых в спецоперации войск


Начальник Генштаба ВС РФ — первый заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов провёл проверку группировок российских войск, задействованных в спецоперации на Украине.




www.fontanka.ru


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

están disfrutando de lo votado



César Borgia dijo:


> Pero no estaban atando los perros con longanizas en Rusia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

recomendable para entender la doctrina de desgaste en vigor



duncan dijo:


> Putinejos mejor no veáis el vídeo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

menuda cazada le han hecho al borracho
rusia en su esplendor



paconan dijo:


> Otra mentira mas? otra burda manipulación?
> Han hecho un video con imágenes tomadas en mayo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

rusadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)

Pues cayó lysnak.pero a los rusos se les escaparon otra vez los ucranianos..
Perder casi 100 blindados en 95 días...y ahora que seguirán avanzado a lo loco con lo que singinfa alargar las cadenas de suministro se lanzarán contra krakov?..
Cada día que pasa hay más soldados ucranianos con armamento occidental


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jul 2022)

Los últimos Caesar han llegado con propina!
Impresionante munición, madre mía!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

el bonus pack



americanos comprando material sueco+frances, sumar expertise es lo que hace a la otan la mayor y poderosa alianza que jamas ha existido. Y estamos nosotros.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Los últimos Caesar han llegado con propina!
> Impresionante munición, madre mía!


----------



## Tusade (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (2 Jul 2022)

Menudo avispero es toda la zona de las ex urss


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2022)

una falla regulera acostumbrados ya a las grandes exibiciones del maestro fallero



seguramente haya que sustituirle la bomba de refrigerante


----------



## uberales (3 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto tiene que ser una troleada,
> Hay que verlo hasta el final
> Héroes con un descuento del 30%



30% de descuento en lavadoras si te alistas, corre antes de que te las robe un veterano.


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Y después de la foto se fueron todos pal bar!

Chechenos y periodistas entran en una ciudad fantasma abandonada por los ucranianos


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Cuando los rusos entran en una ciudad hacen dos cosas, primero, graban un vídeo en el centro frente al hay untamiento o algún edifico administrativo y lo segundo graban unos vídeos propagandísticos con algunos viejetes colaboracionistas que salen a recibir a los libertadores.

Recuerdo que vi varios vídeos de estos de Severodonetsk todos con el mismo guión, l siempre , salían viejecitos y viejecitas todos nostálgicos del comunismo y se quejaban de que la artillería ucraniana disparaba a los civiles y había destruido sus casas, luego se quejaran de que han ilegalizado su partido


----------



## keylargof (3 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mafia Dimitri
> 
> Oficiales corruptos cobran de los padres de la soldados a cambio de sacar al niño de la primera línea del frente y destinarlo a retaguardia



Pero no tienen NWO, son unos afortunados


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Que ha pasado en Belgorod?


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

]


----------



## asakopako (3 Jul 2022)

Ucrania no usará material europeo blanco civilizado en la puta madre Rusia cuando los turcochinos dejen de usar su material en la gloriosa nación ucraniana.

Eso es un intercambio justo. Las nukes, es lo único que os queda ya. Vuestra última esperanza para abandonar vuestras miserables vidas, ya que "algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas pérdidas" y no vais a poder ver a mr. botox cabalgando un oso por las calles de Lisboa.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Subprime (3 Jul 2022)

Melitopol on Fire, le han dao bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

Un misil tosckas les ha dado de lleno


----------



## Casino (3 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Melitopol on Fire, le han dao bien





Huele a munición de artillería, sea de campaña o antiaérea.
Me encanta el olor a depósito de munición ardiendo.
¿Lo hueles hijo?.
¡Huele a victoria!.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

Tu como tus padres son hermanos no sabes que Polonia pertenece a la OTAN


----------



## Subprime (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (3 Jul 2022)

Ya padó, ya pasó.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Aquí el vídeo Completo con unos minutos antes , está acelerado en el enlace del tuit el original de 5 minutos. :


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Jul 2022)

Cuidado, cuidado!, que ahora Putina se va a cabrear y…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

atacas a otro pais con armas nucleares te responden con armas nucleares..como tu retraso es de nacimiento....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (3 Jul 2022)

Otaneros españoles si quereis ganar la guerra a Rusia os tenéis que meter la 4 dosis, se sabe que a España les están suministrando vacunas caducadas, por eso somos el pais más vacunado con más olas y variantes de coronatimo de todo el planeta. A ver si contagiáis a los rusos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

En Polonia ahora mismo hay miles de soldados americanos y de UK y van a traer muchos mas incluida una nueva base militar..

Atacar Polonia es atacar al Ejército USA


----------



## ghawar (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (3 Jul 2022)

No pasa nada si Ucrania solicita el despliegue de tropas polacas y de otros aliados en la frontera con el estado títere de Bielorrusia.


----------



## paconan (3 Jul 2022)

No está confirmado

Konashenkov: la defensa aérea derribó misiles ucranianos sobre Belgorod, los restos de uno de ellos cayeron en una zona residencial. 
Sí. Los restos de un cohete dañaron 21 edificios de apartamentos y 40 privados, incluidas 5 casas que quedaron completamente destruidas. Por supuesto. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no puede dejar de mentir.


*La primera etapa de un cohete del sistema de misiles de defensa aérea ruso Pantsir cayó sobre un edificio de gran altura en Belgorod.*

a primera etapa de un misil del sistema de misiles de defensa aérea ruso Pantsir golpeó un edificio de gran altura en Belgorod. Esta información fue confirmada a The Insider por el experto militar Oleg Zhdanov y los investigadores de CIT.
En el canal Zhest Belgorod Telegram se publicó una fotografía de un cohete que golpeó la casa.






También hay informes de una serie de explosiones en Kharkov inmediatamente después de las explosiones en la región de Belgorod.
Anteriormente se supo de al menos tres muertos como resultado de explosiones nocturnas en Belgorod. La edición de Baza reporta dos muertos más, las autoridades de la región aún no han confirmado la información. Según el gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, también hay cuatro víctimas. Dijo que como resultado de las explosiones, 11 edificios de apartamentos y 39 edificios residenciales privados quedaron parcialmente destruidos.
Al mismo tiempo, Gladkov no especificó qué sucedió exactamente: según él, "el sistema de defensa aérea supuestamente funcionó en la ciudad", pero el gobernador no dijo qué causó específicamente los incendios.
En la región de Belgorod, fronteriza con Ucrania, la situación se ha intensificado desde marzo, se ha introducido un nivel amarillo de amenaza terrorista. Las explosiones y los sistemas de defensa aérea activados también se informan periódicamente en las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk que limitan con Ucrania.
El asesor del presidente de Ucrania, Mikhail Podolyak, comentó en su canal de Telegram lo que está sucediendo en las regiones fronterizas de Rusia: “Las regiones de Belgorod, Voronezh, Kursk ahora también están comenzando a explorar activamente un concepto como la “desmilitarización”. Desarmamiento. En estas regiones rusas, las grandes bases de combustible se queman periódicamente, proporcionando combustible para los vehículos blindados del ejército ruso, y los depósitos de municiones explotan. Por diferentes razones. Y lo hacen cada vez más activamente. <...> Con tal intensidad y volumen de la invasión militar rusa de Ucrania, no será posible sentarse. Y, por lo tanto, el desarme de los almacenes de asesinos de Belgorod-Voronezh es un proceso absolutamente natural, natural. El karma es algo cruel".
El 13 de abril, respondiendo a todos los nuevos informes de explosiones en las zonas fronterizas, el Ministerio de Defensa anunció que respondería con ataques a la sede y al gobierno de Ucrania si continuaba el “sabotaje” en territorio ruso.









На многоэтажку в Белгороде упала первая ступень ракеты российского ЗРПК «Панцирь»


Сообщается также о серии взрывов в Харькове сразу после взрывов в Белгородской области




theins.ru





Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

ese humazo advierte de toneladas de insumos que pasaron a la historia del orco



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## paconan (3 Jul 2022)

los propagandistas televisivos siguen on fire con su fanatismo y esquizofrenia





Los propagandistas de la televisión estatal rusa abogan por crear otra Crisis de los Misiles Cubanos (esta vez, con misiles hipersónicos) para obtener concesiones de los EE. UU. También proponen la destrucción total de la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania y advierten a otros países: "Ustedes son los siguientes".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

*Putin denuncia las "ambiciones imperiales" de la OTAN*






__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Putin denuncia las "ambiciones imperiales" de la OTAN


EEUU desembolsa 1.300 millones de dólares en ayuda económica a Ucrania El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos anunció el miércoles una transfere




www.elmundo.es





meme de viejos riendose _y entonces dijo_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

siempre que estan que si usa y uk de aqui para alla, pero lo que buscan son acuerdos con ellos para repartirse areas de influencia. Su verdadera presa es Europa.



paconan dijo:


> los propagandistas televisivos siguen on fire con su fanatismo y esquizofrenia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Jul 2022)

Waterworld: How Ukraine Flooded Three Rivers to Help Save Kyiv - Modern War Institute


Off the eastern coast of central Greece sit high cliffs that once served as a narrow access point from the sea to its cities. Popular legend has it that in 480 BCE a small band of Spartan warriors, led by King Leonidas, defended the mountain pass against a much larger Persian army. The defense...




mwi.usma.edu


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Parece que los "pacodimitris" estan imparables.


----------



## pep007 (3 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No está confirmado
> 
> Konashenkov: la defensa aérea derribó misiles ucranianos sobre Belgorod, los restos de uno de ellos cayeron en una zona residencial.
> Sí. Los restos de un cohete dañaron 21 edificios de apartamentos y 40 privados, incluidas 5 casas que quedaron completamente destruidas. Por supuesto. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no puede dejar de mentir.
> ...



Juasjuasjuas..., porfa, no me defiendas Dimitri!!!


----------



## tomcat ii (3 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *los propagandistas televisivos siguen on fire con su fanatismo y esquizofrenia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que los del foro. Pobres subnormales.


----------



## paconan (3 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el sistema de la escuela de gobernadores títeres

¿Qué le pasa al gobierno ruso?






Cuando Vladimir Putin escuchó de su mentor y querido amigo Klaus Schwab, fundador del Foro Económico Mundial, "no serás dueño de nada y serás feliz", malinterpretó una sociedad utópica del futuro de la energía limpia donde uno puede pedir prestado cualquier cosa a pedido con un futuro distópico donde la plebe no tiene nada porque los pobres y las élites lo tienen todo.

Para los gobernantes rusos, cualquier sociedad es un juego de suma cero, una lucha por recursos escasos, una redistribución injusta que beneficia a grupos especiales según la lealtad y los intereses políticos.

Klaus Schwab es ingeniero y quiere diseñar la sociedad y remodelar las mentes.

Como expatriado, Vladimir Lenin también quedó impresionado con la ingeniería social alemana, pero sus compatriotas no tanto, y perecieron por millones construyendo los megaproyectos del faraón.

Murieron como moscas en campos de trabajos forzados, mientras que los ingenieros y arquitectos occidentales prestaron su experiencia a Stalin, al igual que lo hacen hoy en día en el Medio Oriente para los sultanes que emplean mano de obra esclava en condiciones infrahumanas para construir rascacielos, centros comerciales y proyectos de infraestructura.

También hubo una industrialización soviética muy promocionada que se detuvo bajo el reloj de Putin, fábricas abandonadas que se oxidaron y crecieron cubiertas de vegetación en una séptima parte del terreno del mundo, a excepción de las industrias de extracción, generadores de dinero para subsidiar superyates, mansiones, lujo vehículos, pasaportes dorados.

Klaus Schwab fundó el Foro de Jóvenes Líderes Globales para encabezar la ingeniería social de los líderes tecnocráticos en el siglo XXI.
Putin copió los principios e ideas de su amigo, los retorció y fundó la Escuela de Gobernadores.

Los antiguos ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa no seleccionan ni eligen candidatos para el gobierno de sus regiones.

Cuando Putin quitó ese derecho a principios de la década de 2000 después de un ataque terrorista en la escuela, se presentó oficialmente que las personas son demasiado estúpidas para tomar la decisión correcta y necesitan la asistencia paternal de hombres sabios en el Kremlin. El presidente concentraba más poder en sus manos, convirtiendo a las administraciones regionales en sus títeres.

Pasó el tiempo y los viejos burócratas soviéticos empezaron a desaparecer. Ingrese a la Escuela Superior de Administración Pública, también conocida como Escuela de Gobernadores, también conocida como Smithy of Human Resources para formar jóvenes tecnócratas activos que no harán preguntas incómodas y seguirán ciegamente el dictado del Kremlin.

En mayo, cuatro de cada cinco nuevos jefes interinos de regiones se formaron en la Escuela de Gobernadores, mientras que uno de ellos, Vladimir Mazur, aún continúa sus estudios.

Luego, los jóvenes profesionales son designados aleatoriamente para las regiones y, en la mayoría de los casos, no tienen una conexión previa con ellas, a menudo nunca las han visitado antes.

Se llevan a cabo elecciones simuladas en las que el títere del Kremlin obtiene el 84% de los votos. La administración local se inclina ante un joven que informa directamente a Moscú, no a sus electores, y lo convence a sus espaldas mientras finge lealtad.

El director del Centro de Análisis Político e Investigaciones Sociales, Pavel Danilin, cree que el punto principal de los nuevos nombramientos es “la selección de profesionales bastante activos, jóvenes y que ya han logrado demostrar su valía en varios cargos, tanto en las regiones como a nivel nivel federal… todos son más jóvenes que sus predecesores”.

Joven. Alguna experiencia laboral previa. Activo. Graduado de la Escuela de Lobotomía. Esos son todos los requisitos del trabajo.

Los estudios en la Escuela de Gobernadores se enfocan en otro ingeniero social, Georgy Petrovich Shchedrovitsky, “movimiento metodológico” que prescribe a los líderes tecnocráticos dejar sus emociones y sentimientos en el hogar, para la familia, y enfocarse desapasionadamente en los detalles técnicos del trabajo a realizar.

Por ejemplo, un piloto que dispara un misil contra un centro comercial abarrotado o un edificio residencial en Ucrania se concentra en los aspectos técnicos de lanzar un misil desde el avión de combate, no en la devastación y la pérdida humana que el misil está a punto de provocar.

De la misma manera, a un nuevo gobernador no le preocupa el hecho de que no tiene una conexión práctica ni emocional con la región y su gente que gobernará y cómo mejorarlos significativamente, llega a la oficina y se ocupa de los problemas a medida que surgen. viene y encuentra una solución como un bot o una IA, y se guarda sus sentimientos para sí mismo.

Y así es como Vladimir Putin les quitó los derechos y libertades a los rusos y luego los despojó de sus almas.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

Rusia ha parada la exportacion de gas a un porron de paises europeos y bien callado que estás sobre ello perraputa.

Ok info de los fuollaputin de zerorublos

_"*Continued operation of Freeport's LNG export facility without corrective measures may pose an integrity risk to public safety, property or the environment*," PHMSA said in its preliminary report, after a problem with a safety valve led to an 18-inch stainless steel pipe to overpressurize and burst. This released LNG and methane, leading to the blast._



> _*It laid out a series of steps* for investigating what caused a 300-foot (91-m) section of pipe to burst and release about 120,000 cubic feet of LNG.
> *The root cause analysis likely will delay a partial restart of the plant for 90 to 120 days,* and could delay a full restart, analysts said.
> Closely-held Freeport said it will continue working with PHMSA and other regulatory bodies to obtain necessary approvals to restart operations. It estimated resumption of partial liquefaction operations to be in early October and a return to full production by year-end. -Reuters_



_"The actual process (of reviews, repairs and approvals) will take longer than three months, and potentially take six to 12 months," said Alex Munton, director of global gas and LNG at consultants Rapidan Energy Group._

Ganan un pastón exportando gas y esa planta la abrirán de nuevo cuando reuna los estandares de seguridad que han fijado, no es ninguna locura.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que los "pacodimitris" estan imparables.



Prapaganda. Pierdes medio ejercito para conquistar en 3 meses 2 ciudades sin cercar al enemigo que puede marcharse sin sufrir embolsamientos y mantener su capacidad combate. Un enemigo que cada vez tiene mas capacidad de golpearte desde lejos. El tiempo sigue contra rusia con la ayuda occidental. De momento putin sigue siendo derrotado operacionalmente y estratégicamente en Ucrania.


----------



## keylargof (3 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sí. Los restos de un cohete dañaron 21 edificios de apartamentos y 40 privados, incluidas 5 casas que quedaron completamente destruidas.



Es que Ucrania cuando se pone a hacer cohetes se pone. Éste medía 400 metros de largo y 35 de ancho. Menos mal que los rusos lo interceptaron, si llega a caer habría sido el fin de la humanidad y el comienzo del planeta de los simios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

Quiero ver info detallada de ese ataque por que las cosas con la info rusa de mierda nunca son objetivas



keylargof dijo:


> Es que Ucrania cuando se pone a hacer cohetes se pone. Éste medía 400 metros de largo y 35 de ancho. Menos mal que los rusos lo interceptaron, si llega a caer habría sido el fin de la humanidad y el comienzo del planeta de los simios.


----------



## Alpharius (3 Jul 2022)

La portavoz del ministerio de exteriores ruso, que ya salió borracha diciendo cosas sin sentido


Ahora nos deja lo que parece el trailer de una porno mature

_Maria Zakharova, la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, ha publicado un video de sí misma comiendo fresas para mostrar que la temporada de cosecha rusa va según los planes. Hay algo gravemente mal en Moscú. _


----------



## paconan (3 Jul 2022)

Hay clases de disidentes y disidentes de clase, al sistema no le interesa crear mártires
A este digamos por el momento lo han desactivado prohibiéndole actuar en Rusia pero quien sabe si mas adelante puede ser cliente de Novichok?

¿Por qué Rusia envenena a sus disidentes?






El cantante Yuri Shevchuk, patriota y pacifista ruso

El músico de rock Yuri Shevchuk, fundador y líder de DDT , no fue juzgado ni arrestado cuando cantó contra la Guerra de Afganistán en la Unión Soviética.

“Estamos construyendo escuelas y universidades en Afganistán, ¿cómo te atreves a estar en contra de la guerra?” un amistoso oficial de la KGB lo regañó una vez. “Y nuestros muchachos se están muriendo allí”, respondió Yuri Shevchuk.

Desde el comienzo de la invasión, Yuri Shevchuk, mitad ucraniano, habló públicamente en contra de la guerra en Ucrania.

“No estamos siendo bombardeados, pero lo que estamos pasando en este momento, probablemente sea peor. Estamos siendo convertidos en carne de cañón y deshumanizados. Nuestras almas están siendo martilladas fuera de nosotros. Nuestros principios están siendo destrozados.

“Hemos actuado en diez ciudades, y prácticamente en todas partes hablé sobre la guerra y la paz. E incluso realicé mis encuestas, votación social en las salas de conciertos en contradicción con las encuestas oficiales del gobierno. Quién está a favor de la paz, levante la mano y quién está a favor de la guerra con Ucrania.

“Y todas las salas de conciertos votaron por la paz. Esto fue muy importante para mí y para el público. En febrero vinieron a nuestro concierto, fue deprimente, una situación psicológica tan pesada. Y de repente, ven que están todos juntos, y que son muchos.

“Y después de eso, ojos tan inspirados al final del concierto. Los extraños se están abrazando y sienten que tienen almas gemelas. Y es importante saber eso para la gente en Rusia. Y es por eso que creo que nuestra banda es más necesaria que nunca en la Madre Patria”.

En el concierto en la ciudad natal de Yuri, Ufa, en mayo, condenó públicamente la invasión de Ucrania y pronunció palabras elocuentes que se han vuelto virales: “Patria, amigos míos, el trasero del presidente no debe ser acariciado y besado todo el tiempo. Patria es una abuela pobre en la estación del tren vendiendo papas. Esa es la patria”.

Continuó desde el escenario: “Y en este momento la gente está siendo asesinada en Ucrania. ¿Para qué? Nuestros muchachos se están muriendo allí. ¿Para qué? La juventud de Rusia y Ucrania se está muriendo. Ancianos, mujeres y niños están muriendo por unos planes de Napoleón de nuestro César, ¿no? (aplausos)

Las autoridades locales presentaron un caso administrativo contra el músico. Sin embargo, ningún juez no se atrevió a juzgar a Yuri en los tribunales dada su considerable popularidad entre la base conservadora.

Esto también podría interpretarse como que el Kremlin cruza otra línea roja: las autoridades soviéticas no encarcelaron a Yuri Shevchuk, y hacerlo ahora indicaría que la administración del Kremlin es más represiva que cualquier gobernante de Rusia en los últimos setenta años.

Pronto, los conciertos de DDT comenzaron a cancelarse. A partir de hoy, DDT ya no puede actuar en Rusia. Y este es el mismo tipo de disidentes, demasiado famosos para procesarlos y demasiado peligrosos para dejarlos solos, que las agencias de seguridad envenenan.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## aretai (3 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia ha parada la exportacion de gas a un porron de paises europeos y bien callado que estás sobre ello perraputa.
> 
> Ok info de los fuollaputin de zerorublos
> 
> ...



Si privas a Rusia (sanciones, bloqueos...) de las piezas para el mantenimiento de gasoductos... tendrán que aplicar reformas ruskis y sus estándares para que sean viables las conducciones.


----------



## ELVR (3 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> La portavoz del ministerio de exteriores ruso, que ya salió borracha diciendo cosas sin sentido
> 
> 
> Ahora nos deja lo que parece el trailer de una porno mature
> ...



Pone buena cara pero las come como con asco.

Las fresas quiero decir.


----------



## Alpharius (3 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pone buena cara pero las come como con asco.
> 
> Las fresas quiero decir.



Si no las moja en vodka le saben sosas


----------



## Alpharius (3 Jul 2022)

Lista de peces gordos "suicidados" en lo que llevamos de 2022


----------



## ghawar (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)

no se ve gramo de degradación, el putincelato estaba en lo cierto



Alpharius dijo:


> La portavoz del ministerio de exteriores ruso, que ya salió borracha diciendo cosas sin sentido
> 
> 
> Ahora nos deja lo que parece el trailer de una porno mature
> ...


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Toda la logística de la ayuda americana se coordina desde una base de Illinois, ellos se ocupan de dejar la carga en un aeropuerto seguro de Alemania o Polonia. Del último tramo ya se ocupan otros.









How a Military Base in Illinois Helps Keep Weapons Flowing to Ukraine


Thousands of logisticians are responsible for making sure that U.S. military aid reaches its destination, on planes, trains and ships.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## paconan (3 Jul 2022)

Según Payaso Peskov Rusia no ha robado grano ucraniano

ÚLTIMA HORA: Turquía detiene un carguero ruso con grano robado de Ucrania






Rusia estaba utilizando el puerto ucraniano ocupado de Berdyansk como ruta de tránsito para el grano robado a Turquía. La interceptación por parte de Turquía del envío de Berdyansk a Karasu de grano ucraniano robado expone el camino de contrabando de Rusia



*¿Qué está haciendo Rusia con el grano robado a Ucrania?*

*Las fuerzas rusas han sido acusadas repetidamente de robar cereales a los agricultores ucranianos en las zonas ocupadas, así como otros cultivos como semillas de girasol, junto con fertilizantes y equipos agrícolas.*
Moscú ha negado repetidamente las acusaciones hechas desde Kyiv*, pero este viernes confirmó que ha comenzado a enviar cereales desde el territorio ocupado en Ucrania. Un barco que transportaba 7.000 toneladas de cereales partió el viernes de la ciudad portuaria de Berdyansk, ocupada por Rusia, dijo un funcionario regional prorruso.
La BBC habló con agricultores, analizó imágenes satelitales y siguió datos de seguimiento para buscar pruebas de *adónde va el grano robado.*
A una docena de kilómetros del frente, el granjero ucraniano Dmytro describe cómo el negocio que construyó durante 25 años se perdió en cuatro meses de ocupación rusa.
La BBC trató de contactar a más de 200 agricultores cuyas tierras se encuentran ahora en territorio ocupado por Rusia. Dmytro (aunque no usaremos su nombre real para protegerlo de represalias) fue *uno de los pocos dispuestos a reunirse con nosotros.*
"Robaron nuestro grano. Destruyeron nuestras instalaciones, destruyeron nuestra maquinaria".

*Tácticas de Rusia*
La BBC también obtuvo documentos elaborados por las autoridades de ocupación rusas que *enumeran las granjas donde se les transferirá el grano.*
Una investigación separada de los servicios ruso y ucraniano de la BBC ha demostrado que, en algunos casos,* los rusos están obligando a los agricultores ucranianos a vender granos a precios muy por debajo* de las tasas de mercado y firmar documentos para demostrar que se compraron "legalmente".
Aunque los primeros informes eran generalmente de robos directos por parte de las fuerzas rusas, los agricultores sugieren que ha habido *un cambio en las tácticas a medida *que los rusos se dan cuenta de que si no pagan nada, las futuras cosechas podrían ser saboteadas.
Los agricultores dicen que *tienen que aceptar los precios bajos* ya que no tienen alternativa y necesitan comprar combustible y pagar a los trabajadores.
Emilie Pottle, abogada de derecho internacional, le dijo a la BBC que estas acciones pueden violar las *reglas de la Convención de Ginebra y la Corte Penal Internacional *(CPI) que rigen a las potencias ocupantes.
También nos pusimos en contacto con las autoridades rusas para preguntar sobre estas acusaciones, pero aún no hemos recibido una respuesta.









¿Qué está haciendo Rusia con el grano robado a Ucrania? - BBC News Mundo


Rusia está acusada de robar grandes cantidades de grano de la Ucrania ocupada. ¿A dónde lo lleva?




www.bbc.com


----------



## César Borgia (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Prapaganda. Pierdes medio ejercito para conquistar en 3 meses 2 ciudades sin cercar al enemigo que puede marcharse sin sufrir embolsamientos y mantener su capacidad combate. Un enemigo que cada vez tiene mas capacidad de golpearte desde lejos. El tiempo sigue contra rusia con la ayuda occidental. De momento putin sigue siendo derrotado operacionalmente y estratégicamente en Ucrania.



Es una guerra por territorio, y el territorio va pasando a las dos republicas. Una de hecho ya esta compretamente liberada de Kiev. Les queda la otra.

¿ golpear de lejos ? A ver, lo unico que mantiene los puentes sobre en Dnieper, el palacio de Zelenky, las centrales electricas no nuclerares en pie es que los rusos no quieren destruirlo. Si los ucranianos son tan tontos de provacarlos , tarde o tremprano la gente y los militares rusos obligaran a su gobierno a abrir fuego en serio sobre esos objetivos.


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Geolocalizados los ataques en Melitopol, he leído en otro sitio que la base estaba en una lista de 10 objetivos prioritarios que tenían los ucranianos antes incluso de recibir los MLRS



Han destruido un depósito de combustible para helicópteros entre otras cosas



A partir de ahora será un poco más difícil para los rusos proteger los trenes que vienen de Crimea

Parece que están pasando cosas con esos trenes


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es una guerra por territorio, y el territorio va pasando a las dos republicas. Una de hecho ya esta compretamente liberada de Kiev. Les queda la otra.
> 
> ¿ golpear de lejos ? A ver, lo unico que mantiene los puentes sobre en Dnieper, el palacio de Zelenky, las centrales electricas no nuclerares en pie es que los rusos no quieren destruirlo. Si los ucranianos son tan tontos de provacarlos , tarde o tremprano la gente y los militares rusos obligaran a su gobierno a abrir fuego en serio sobre esos objetivos.



Me gustaban más los vídeos de SDonetsk, estaban mejor guionizados, salían siempre viejecitos soltando los mantras de la propaganda rusa como quien no quiere la cosa y todos ellos se habían quedado en la calle por que la artillería ucraniana había bombardeado sus casas..

Que precisión la de la artillería ukr que ataca solo a viejos nostálgicos de la URSS con el carné del Partido Comunista.

No, esto será una guerra por territorio para los rusos pero para los ucranianos va realmente de desmilitarizar al Ejercito Ruso.

De momento ya se ha conseguido la deschatarrizacion, los rusos se han dado cuenta de que los estaban tb desavionizando y han conseguido evitarlo sacando lo mínimo los aviones de sus hangares.

Ahora estamos en la fase de Desartillerizacion y de paso se pone un cebo para que los rusos saquen más sus aviones.


----------



## ELVR (3 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Lista de peces gordos "suicidados" en lo que llevamos de 2022


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es una guerra por territorio, y el territorio va pasando a las dos republicas. Una de hecho ya esta compretamente liberada de Kiev. Les queda la otra.
> 
> ¿ golpear de lejos ? A ver, lo unico que mantiene los puentes sobre en Dnieper, el palacio de Zelenky, las centrales electricas no nuclerares en pie es que los rusos no quieren destruirlo. Si los ucranianos son tan tontos de provacarlos , tarde o tremprano la gente y los militares rusos obligaran a su gobierno a abrir fuego en serio sobre esos objetivos.



BLA BLA bla..llevan bombardeando el puente al sur de odessa semanas y no dan una


----------



## duncan (3 Jul 2022)

Yago sobre la inteligencia militar:


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Es realmente el helicóptero y no el tanque el que a partir de ahora con las nuevas armas AA personales lo tiene jodido.

Ambos bandos han perdido muchos helicópteros y si no pierden más es por que los usan con mucha precaución.



> The Army must prepare to operate on a future battlefield where helicopters may be unable to fly and survive — or, at best, can only be used sparingly owing to the extensive supporting efforts that will be required to protect them from attack











The Other Big Lessons That the U.S. Army Should Learn from Ukraine - War on the Rocks


The war in Ukraine is the first major land war between two modern militaries equipped with advanced conventional weapons in decades. Its emerging lessons



warontherocks.com


----------



## Sigpac (3 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> La portavoz del ministerio de exteriores ruso, que ya salió borracha diciendo cosas sin sentido
> 
> 
> Ahora nos deja lo que parece el trailer de una porno mature
> ...



Aunque no tenga que ver con el hilo....esta tía siempre ha estado tremenda de buena, pero de verdad. Y comparando con lo que tenemos nosotros en el Gobierno a mí me parece superdotada, sinceramente, la he visto ya en bastantes ruedas de prensa. Sin sentido siempre son las gilipolleces de Montero, Garzón y compañía. El vídeo de las fresas se lo perdono aunque no sean de Huelva.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Me gustaban más los vídeos de SDonetsk, estaban mejor guionizados, salían siempre viejecitos soltando los mantras de la propaganda rusa como quien no quiere la cosa y todos ellos se habían quedado en la calle por que la artillería ucraniana había bombardeado sus casas..
> 
> Que precisión la de la artillería ukr que ataca solo a viejos nostálgicos de la URSS con el carné del Partido Comunista.
> 
> ...



¿ Te crees realemente esas tontadas ? Rusia ni se ha despeinado, sigue con su vidad normal esto no es ni una guerra para ellos , es una mera operación policial.

Tienen 100.000 hombres en el terreno ,de los cuales 30.000 son voluntarios, los otros 50.000 los ponen las republicas. Haz cuentas. Para invadir irak los yanquis necesitaron cualiciones, 2 guerras, 12 años , y coalición de docenas de paises con 900.000 soldados.

Y Ucrania era parte del la URSS con un ejercito hermano del de rusia, con las mismas armas, no un pais del 3º mundo.




Parece que los de kiev corren en la dirección equivocada.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Jul 2022)

Siempre el mismo mensaje, al ignore subnormal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Te crees realemente esas tontadas ? Rusia ni se ha despeinado, sigue con su vidad normal esto no es ni una guerra para ellos , es una mera operación policial.
> 
> Tienen 100.000 hombres en el terreno ,de los cuales 30.000 son voluntarios, los otros 50.000 los ponen las republicas. Haz cuentas. Para invadir irak los yanquis necesitaron cualiciones, 2 guerras, 12 años , y coalición de docenas de paises con 900.000 soldados.
> 
> ...



No has aprendido de lo el fracasoscde los ejércitos bde reclutas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Te crees realemente esas tontadas ? Rusia ni se ha despeinado, sigue con su vidad normal esto no es ni una guerra para ellos , es una mera operación policial.
> 
> Tienen 100.000 hombres en el terreno ,de los cuales 30.000 son voluntarios, los otros 50.000 los ponen las republicas. Haz cuentas. Para invadir irak los yanquis necesitaron cualiciones, 2 guerras, 12 años , y coalición de docenas de paises con 900.000 soldados.
> 
> ...



Te olvidaste de que usa invadió Irak con 90000 soldados?..


----------



## UNKAS (3 Jul 2022)

Turquía mueve ficha.


----------



## ghawar (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (3 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



1 rascacielos puede empezar a sufrir un incendio, pero 2 a la vez, al mismo tiempo y juntitos...


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Erdogan sigue meandose en la boca de Putin


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

Como tienen que estar rusia que vienen los pro rusos a calebrar conquistar 2 ciudades tras perder medio ejercito en 3 meses. Mientras los ucranianos revientan cada dia almacenes y bases rusas con apenas 4 himars. Y le llegan sistemas antiaéreos nisam Ucrania cada vez es mas poderosa. Otros 4 himars llegaran próximamente Ucrania en tiempo récord que ha salido de la órbita rusa soviética y se ha convertido en un ejército monologado de la otan. Estados Unidos ya ha entrenado a 1200 militares de Ucrania desde la invasion rusa. Y reino unido entrenará unos 40000 ucranianos en los proximos meses.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Jul 2022)

<rantante> Esto se puede ver como las fuerzas de RU que muelen lentamente las fuerzas de UA por la artillería y la destrucción. No tengo ninguna duda de que eso es en parte lo que está pasando. Pero hay otra cosa que podría estar pasando, ahora esto podría ser puro copio, pero creo que ua tiene recursos no utilizados...
... en forma de tanques, APC y personal. Pero no los estamos viendo siendo utilizados (estoy hablando de tanques polacos / occidentales / APC) Entonces, la gran pregunta es ¿por qué? Esto es lo que pienso. En primer lugar, piense que las fuerzas de UA necesitan tiempo para configurar nuevas unidades y prepararse para el combate ...
... Creo que tienen un plan. Creo que posiblemente están tratando de desangrar al ejército de la RU hasta que pierda capacidades de maniobra. (Piensa en el escenario de Kiev aquí, extiende sus líneas mientras eliges tus peleas donde puedes infligir pérdidas sin sufrir demasiado a ti mismo)...
... Esta táctica no es nueva, se ha utilizado a lo largo de la historia y ha demostrado ser efectiva. Mira la Unión Soviética y la 2ª Guerra Mundial...
... Creo que esto también podría estar relacionado con las armas occidentales de largo alcance. Son necesarios para infligir pérdidas en las líneas de suministro de RU lo suficiente como para obstaculizar sus capacidades de maniobra. Sabemos que los elementos están en el Reino Unido en este momento entrenando en artillería y M270 ...
... Ucrania juega para ganar, no les importan las victorias cosméticas, solo les importa reclamar su territorio. Para hacer eso, necesitan tener pacientes y hacer huelga cuando sea el momento adecuado. No creo que el tiempo sea ahora...
... Así es al menos como veo la situación. Simplemente no veo ninguna otra razón para mantener 270 tanques alejados de las líneas del frente durante meses, o cientos de APC para el caso. </despotricar >

Thread by @DefMon3 en Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

Eslovaquia donará sus aviones de combate MiG-29 y tanques T-72M a Ucrania.

El anuncio fue hecho por el primer ministro Eduard Heger hoy.

Dijo que no dará ningún detalle por el momento.

Eslovaquia tiene 12 MiG-29 y 30 tanques T-72.

La otan ha perdido el respeto a rusia. Le esta dando armamento impensable a Ucrania al principio de la guerra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Te crees realemente esas tontadas ? Rusia ni se ha despeinado, sigue con su vidad normal esto no es ni una guerra para ellos , es una mera operación policial.




Con que una mera operación policial, hmmm


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

Ucrania tres sistemas de misiles NASAM, dijo el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Alexei Reznikov.

Según él, estos sistemas "reforzarán la protección de la tierra y el cielo de Ucrania".

Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas complicado. A largo plazo tiene todas las de perder. El tiempo corre en su contra


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> recomendable para entender la doctrina de desgaste en vigor



Exacto, es ESO.
Y los rusos caen y vuelven caer, no conoco que hayan esquivado en ningún caso esta táctica de desgaste.
No sé que les enseñan en las academias militares... Sólo bombardeos masivos indiscriminados y ataque al grito de Hurra!?


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

Putin ya ha perdido estratégicamente en Ucrania Si no se va de Ucrania perdera una guerra a largo plazo de desgaste contra la otan. Si se retira Ucrania sera la nueva polonia. Armada hasta los dientes con nuevos sistemas de armas que no tenia antes de la guerra, con un ejército homologado a cualquiera de la otan abandonando los viejos sistemas soviéticos. Y con una población abiertamente anti rusa incluso gente que era pro rusa antes de la guerra. No descarto su entrada en la otan.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Te olvidaste de que usa invadió Irak con 90000 soldados?..



Jaja , multiplicados X10.



> Para la batalla, la coalición había logrado reunir un ejército de 959 600 hombres, 2000 carros de combate y una flota de 100 barcos de guerra entre los que había seis portaaviones, además de un impresionante despliegue aéreo de al menos 1800 aviones. Cabe destacar que el contingente estadounidense era por mucho el más numeroso con 415 000 soldados.



Y no entraron, solo liberaron Kuwait que es más pequeño que Lugansk 

Necesitaron , sobornos , sanciones brutales, campañas intermitentes de bombaros durante otro 11 años, para intentarlo en una segunada guerra.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

*Turquía detiene un carguero ruso acusado de transportar grano ucraniano robado

Erdogan sigue meandose en la boca de Putin y prepara una operación militar en siria para recuperar alepo o estar a las p uertas de la ciudad. A rusia se le abre 2 frentes. Erdogan ha visto la debilidad del ejército ruso en Ucrania y se lanza en siria*


----------



## keylargof (3 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



En verano se queda todo muy seco, hasta el acero y el cristal, cualquier chispa te la lía


----------



## alas97 (3 Jul 2022)

si algo que me fascina es ver el cucarachero que se descuelga del chinchetero "oficial" de la guerra de "ucrania" a dar por culo aquí y los zanx que se propinan unos a otros de los trolls. señal de que su hilo es una mierda y vienen a este para informarse por que el suyo es solo eso, humo, jejejeje.

me poneeeeee.

es como una peli de esas que no sabes como va a terminar, pero que sabes que al final todos los monstruos de papel mache se van a ir a tomar por culo. como el señor de los anillos que unos pocos se enfrentan a la puerta negra y terminan rodeados, pero que uno solo los pone en fuga cuando la torre de baradur se cae y la abominación emprende la huida porque el ojo que les daba el valor se va de vacaciones al vacío. pues aquí es igual.

jejejeje como me divierto.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jul 2022)

Las chuches noruegas funcionando por tierras ucranianas:


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jul 2022)

Siguen los simulacros rusos en el puente de Crimea.
Tecnicos de EMERCOM da la impresión de que están revisando concienzudamente el puente.
Algo está pasando o tienen la mosca en la oreja.

Alguien tiene alguna info más?
Se agradecerá.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jul 2022)

Otra caída rusa en la cadencia bombardeadora de frenopático sobre objetivos indiscriminados, principalmente en Kherson.
Además,, sorprendentemente, la aviación ucraniana ha realizado más de 15 salidas de ataque.
En cuanto a la artillería, el ánima de los cañones sufre un gran desgaste y tiene una vida limitada, entiendo que en algun momento deberán ser mantenidos y substituidos, por lo menos el cañón bajo grave riesgo de explosión y bajas que por cierto no le importará mucho al ejercito ruso.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Jul 2022)

Estos de EMERCOM son unos cracs: Se están produciendo accidentes de circulación debido al intenso humo de las pruebas que en teoría deberían esconder el puente a los ojos de los ucranianos...(madre mía!)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

Buen humazo, si el ascensor ha quedado tocado, de ese edificio va a salir el proximo ganador del tour de siberia



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

Lo ha explicado muy bien. Defensa eficiente. Creo que tambien es muy importante evacuar población cuando el orco anda cerca, no se pueden dejar ni a manos de los bombardeos que el imperio terrorista realiza con total tranquilidad, ni a manos de los buriatos y chechenos. TIERRA QUEMADA.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Exacto, es ESO.
> Y los rusos caen y vuelven caer, no conoco que hayan esquivado en ningún caso esta táctica de desgaste.
> No sé que les enseñan en las academias militares... Sólo bombardeos masivos indiscriminados y ataque al grito de Hurra!?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

Que noruega y suecia te envien material de destrucción es como si te lo envia la Abeja Maya, tiene que estar un villano con muy mal fario tipo gargamel jodiendo el bosque.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Las chuches noruegas funcionando por tierras ucranianas:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

no es buen dia para ser kadirovita


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

Y arriba, arriba, arriba iré.


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

Continúan los fuegos artificiales...


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

Otro puente que se cae...

Cerca de Melitopol


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Qué poco instinto de supervivencia, parece mentira que estén en guerra.


----------



## ELVR (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Eso en España es difícil que pase porque a la mínima se pone la luz trasera de niebla 

(Momento gruñón OFF)


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Qué barbaridad! El Fallero estaría orgulloso.


----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Creo que llamar border line a esta panda de retrasados mentales es ser muy benigno.

Es acojonante, son 140 millones de subnormales profundos, es,algo asombroso. Menuda nación de mierda, joder.


----------



## moncton (4 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Creo que llamar border line a esta panda de retrasados mentales es ser muy benigno.
> 
> Es acojonante, son 140 millones de subnormales profundos, es,algo asombroso. Menuda nación de mierda, joder.



Estos son cosas que se hacen de cara a la galeria, como cuando mandaron al ejercito fumigar las calles por el covid, sabian bien que no servia de nada pero daba la impresion frente al publico de que se estaba haciendo algo

Pues esto es lo mismo, los jerifaltes estan al tanto que con misiles guidados por GPS lo el humo es un brindis al sol, pero les sirve para "tranquilizar" a la poblacion


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## pep007 (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Continúan los fuegos artificiales...



Jo, que bonito! Espectacular!


----------



## uberales (4 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué barbaridad! El Fallero estaría orgulloso.



Senyor pirotecnic, caloret, amunt la madre de deu, amunt san jose, che.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Jul 2022)

Putin, habla con tu amigo el chino, juntos podéis meterles sanciones económicas a EEUU y UE, y hundirlos en la miseria. Cuando la gasolina suba a 3€/L en España habrá un 20% de la población que pasará hambre. En manos de Rusia y China está el hundimiento del dólar y euro. Este invierno habrá hambruna en la UE y la solución serán las vacunas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin, habla con tu amigo el chino, juntos podéis meterles sanciones económicas a EEUU y UE, y hundirlos en la miseria. Cuando la gasolina suba a 3€/L en España habrá un 20% de la población que pasará hambre. En manos de Rusia y China está el hundimiento del dólar y euro. Este invierno habrá hambruna en la UE y la solución serán las vacunas.



pues vete a china ..donde te abren las presas sin avisar


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

o o o o
Irán ha comenzado a vender su petróleo a China con un mayor descuento para competir con el petróleo ruso.
Lo informa Bloomberg.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Los orcos se están preparando para huir de Kherson, pero no pueden hacerlo sin nuestras lavadoras y refrigeradores.

Un residente de Kherson publicó una foto de un camión ruso lleno de artículos saqueados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



todas esas perdidas para tomar en 96 dias una ciudad tan grande como getafe...y a cambio los ucras solo pierden unos 4 humvess de cuarto uso


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Las esposas de los bárbaros rusos asesinados en Ucrania ahora están redoblando su descenso a la locura.

CONJUNTOS DE FOTOS PROFESIONALES CON LAS CENIZAS DE TU BÁRBARO FALLECIDO (la imagen fantasma adicional de tu bárbaro es adicional)


----------



## Casino (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




¿Se conoce la ubicación?


----------



## neutral295 (4 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues vete a china ..donde te abren las presas sin avisar



Pues vete tu a EEUU que te matarán a tu hijo en el colegio.  tu eres el típico españolito que te gustaría tener un revolver como en el viejo Oeste. Dile a tu amigo Sanchez que haga un referéndum para votar la ley del rifle que tienen en EEUU, estoy seguro que en España sale el SI.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En cuanto a la artillería, el ánima de los cañones sufre un gran desgaste y tiene una vida limitada, entiendo que en algun momento deberán ser mantenidos y substituidos, por lo menos el cañón bajo grave riesgo de explosión y bajas que por cierto no le importará mucho al ejercito ruso.



Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.

Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> todas esas perdidas para tomar en 96 dias una ciudad tan grande como getafe...y a cambio los ucras solo pierden unos 4 humvess de cuarto uso



4 Humvees que van a ser sustituidos por unos Bushmaster, APC franceses de ruedas, M113, la version holandesa del M113, mas Humvees, etc, etc. Mientras que todo el material que han perdido los rusos lo van a sustituir con.... nada.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.
> 
> Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.



¿Podrías especificar que equipamiento ruso es mas fiable que el occidental? Recuerdo haber visto por aqui una tabla del ejercito Polaco comparando las averias de los T72 y los Leopard 2. Creo que salia a una averia del Leopard cada 175km o asi, y una del T72 cada 25. ¿Alguien podría volver a ponerla? Visto lo visto hasta ahora, los procesos de producción rusos son lamentables, las tolerancias brutales. Así que muy posiblemente, los cañones rusos tengan un desgaste astronómico en comparación con los occidentales.


----------



## ELVR (4 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.
> 
> Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.



Luego en el mundo real los polacos, alemanes, israelíes, yankees, irquies incluso, o todo aquel que haya tenido acceso al cañón de los Abrams/Leopard/Merkava (básicamente el mismo) y el de los T-72 y comprueban que los de estos últimos tienen una vida útil sensiblemente inferior a la de los primeros.


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.
> 
> Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.



Por eso todo el mundo se compra un Lada antes que un BMW. Flipao, que eres un flipao.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Reino Unido apoya la idea de confiscar activos rusos y transferirlos a Ucrania.

La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss, dijo que Gran Bretaña quiere apoderarse de los activos rusos en el Reino Unido para dárselos a Ucrania.

Agregó que la iniciativa "muy probablemente" necesitaría legislación.


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Jul 2022)

Ukrainian artillery destroyed Russian aircraft at the airfield near Melitopol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

todos los dias destruyen acumulos industriales de proyectiles, muy buena señal



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

alcance de los sistemas artilleros ucranianos .
Señalar que los HIMARS tienen ese alcance con misiles ATACMS de los que ahora mismo no dispone Ucrania.
Lo correcto sería un alcance de 70km


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

el problema es que con 130€ que le han dado, a 1.5€/kg de marido fenecido, por debajo del precio de la carne de burro, no pueden pagarse la ayuda psiquiátrica



Dr Polux dijo:


> Las esposas de los bárbaros rusos asesinados en Ucrania ahora están redoblando su descenso a la locura.
> 
> CONJUNTOS DE FOTOS PROFESIONALES CON LAS CENIZAS DE TU BÁRBARO FALLECIDO (la imagen fantasma adicional de tu bárbaro es adicional)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

será dificil distinguirlos del resto


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el problema es que con 130€ que le han dado, a 1.5€/kg de marido fenecido, por debajo del precio de la carne de burro, no pueden pagarse la ayuda psiquiátrica



Hombre no pongamos fake news, eso es USA (que están igual de pallá)
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-wedding-pictures-dead-groom-wedding-day.html


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el "Nuevo Nazismo"


¿Cuál es la historia de los símbolos rusos "V" y "Z" utilizados durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania?






Nuevo uniforme de campo para las enfermeras de RuZZian. Ceremonia de juramentación de la Cruz Roja en Donbass después de la invasión de Ucrania, junio de 2022.






Noventa años antes, ceremonia de juramentación de enfermeras en Núremberg, Alemania nazi.

Los nazis coordinaron sistemáticamente su sociedad. Se deshicieron de los opositores políticos y obligaron a los profesionales a desarrollar una estrecha relación con el Partido Nazi.

En RuZZia, los opositores políticos han sido envenenados, encarcelados, obligados a abandonar el país. Los profesionales apoyan abiertamente la guerra o se reservan sus opiniones.

Y ellos también tienen un enemigo común: los ucranianos. Aunque la mayoría de ellos habla ruso como lengua materna y muchos rusos étnicos luchan en el ejército ucraniano y los civiles mueren a causa de los bombardeos y bombarderos.

Putin desató un fratricidio de proporciones épicas. Una cosa es que el mundo está enojado con él, pero otra es cómo sus súbditos finalmente juzgarán a una persona que los engañó para que se mataran unos a otros.

En lugar de Alemania über alles, está Rusia über alles, la superioridad nacional y el sagrado derecho a ser el heredero de la Unión Soviética y sus territorios, aunque todo el mundo se ría de ellos. La historia siempre se repite, la segunda vez como una farsa.

Hasta 2022, el reinado de Putin había sido totalmente predecible y no diferente de la historia milenaria de los zares rusos.

Para citar la novela del siglo XIX del escritor satírico Saltikov-Schedrin La historia de la ciudad de los tontos , “para robar con éxito, solo necesitas tener agilidad y codicia. La codicia es especialmente necesaria, porque los pequeños hurtos pueden conducir a un enjuiciamiento”.

Los oligarcas y plutócratas robaron miles de millones y ordenaron que los superyates más grandes del mundo no fueran procesados por delitos menores.

Y luego, lo que se suponía que iba a ser otra operación militar especial se convirtió en una guerra larga y sangrienta, los rusos tuvieron que aprender dos letras del alfabeto romano: V y Z.






Los borregos se dirigen a la carnicería, pero eso es cosa de los borregos. ¿Cuándo fue diferente?

En cuanto a las fuerzas militares, cito de la misma novela: "Hubo una batalla durante la cual Mikaladze no solo luchó, sino que fue asesinado".
Los oligarcas y los ciudadanos comunes reaccionaron, ídem:

“De esta manera arruinaron mutuamente sus tierras, profanaron mutuamente a sus esposas y vírgenes, y al mismo tiempo se enorgullecían de ser cordiales y hospitalarios”.

La profanación de las letras V y Z como arrancarlas de la pared, prenderles fuego, romper las estatuas de la Z es una infracción administrativa, mientras que hablar en contra de la guerra es un delito penal, aunque hasta hace muy poco, el eslogan más repetido en Rusia era “cualquier dificultad”. , mientras no haya guerra.”






Vodka V y Z en el Donbas ocupado.

¿Cómo llegó a esto? ¿Cómo se convirtieron en nazis los libertadores del nazismo? ¿Cómo aislaron a Rusia del mundo en cuestión de días?

Rusia era un lugar agradable. Disfruté de vivir aquí. Moscú ha sido cómoda, una ciudad globalizada de clase mundial.

A los rusos les gustaba aplacarse a sí mismos justificando su pérdida gradual de dignidad, que ya no se escuchara su voz, que secuestraran a su sociedad civil, que su desarrollo económico se estancara y tirara por el retrete, que les habían robado su país bajo el lema “pero al ¡Al menos no hay guerra!”

Y ahora también hay guerra. Bien podrían ser mudos, sordos y analfabetos porque no pueden hablar, no pueden leer, no pueden escribir la verdad. Oyen mentiras y deben pagar mentiras.

Cien años de desarrollo social han sido cancelados. Igual que antes de la revolución bolchevique, son siervos sin derechos y el autócrata y sus secuaces dominan todo el poder del país.

Entonces repiten la propaganda estatal hasta creer en consignas para convencerse de que siguen siendo los buenos, pero la verdad es que apoyan tácitamente al Nuevo Nazismo.

Mientras que las letras romanas V y Z aumentaron en importancia, la nueva legislación penaliza el uso de las letras F e I en línea. Me refiero a los logotipos de Facebook e Instagram que los usuarios de Internet tienen prohibido publicar en redes sociales y mensajeros.

En 2022, los rusos pueden ser multados y encarcelados por faltarle el respeto a la V y la Z y apoyar a la F y la I. ¿Qué otras funciones prohibitivas y propagandísticas asignarán las autoridades a las 24 letras restantes del alfabeto romano? ¿Y por qué letras romanas?

El gobierno usa alfabeto extranjero para sus nefastos objetivos por temor a identificar las letras cirílicas con el mal.

Las personas bien educadas tienen que arrodillarse ante los imbéciles y mancillar sus karmas con sus pecados. El ajuste de cuentas vendrá. Si no es en esta vida, entonces en la siguiente.

Siempre cosechas lo que siembras.







“Esa fue la tragedia. No es que un hombre tuviera el coraje de ser malvado. Pero esos millones no tuvieron el coraje de ser buenos.” - John Fowles.













Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## cepeda33 (4 Jul 2022)

Todo lo atascada que querais, pero los nazis estan siempre retirandose y los rusos avanzando.

  

Los nazis van a volver a quedar subcampeones, igual que el 45.


----------



## Alpharius (4 Jul 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Todo lo atascada que querais, pero los nazis estan siempre retirandose y los rusos avanzando.
> 
> 
> 
> Los nazis van a volver a quedar subcampeones, igual que el 45.



Si, avanzando a 3 o 4 Km. al día frente al país más pobre de Europa.

Con que poquito os tenéis que consolar los prorusos, diomío


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si, avanzando a 3 o 4 Km. al día frente al país más pobre de Europa.
> 
> Con que poquito os tenéis que consolar los prorusos, diomío



Y a que precio por Km...


----------



## ELVR (4 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y el "Nuevo Nazismo"
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es la historia de los símbolos rusos "V" y "Z" utilizados durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania?
> ...



Brutalsky ya está temiendo que ahora vayan a por la Q


----------



## MAUSER (4 Jul 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Todo lo atascada que querais, pero los nazis estan siempre retirandose y los rusos avanzando.
> 
> 
> 
> Los nazis van a volver a quedar subcampeones, igual que el 45.



Están avanzando controladamente. Un día dejarán de avanzar y ese será el punto de partida del colapso del ejército ruso. Aunque creo que hay muchos datos de que ese colapso ha empezado.
Luego habrá que ver que destino os darán a los nazis que apoyáis a Rusia.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.
> 
> Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.



Definitivamente no.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2022)

Severodonestk ✓
Lysychansk ✓

Cuál será la próxima parada de "la fracasada" ofensiva rusa en el donbass?

Yo apuesto por Bakhmut, no creo que se metan aún de lleno con Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, aunque los bombardeos rusos se están intensificando los últimos días sobre estas ciudades.

Veremos a ver, el veranito bélico pinta interesante.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (4 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Definitivamente no.



Yo puedo llegar a comprar que digan que el armamento ruso es mas facil de reparar en caso de una (mucho mas frecuente) averia. Pero como dices, que sea mejor definitivamente no.


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Han pasado 76 días desde que los rusos lanzaron la Batalla de Dohnbas. Esto la convertiría en una de las grandes batallas más largas de los siglos XX y XXI. Muchas veces más que Kursk, e Bagration Normandy, Bulge, etc. Está mucho más cerca de la Primera Guerra Mundial (Somme, Passchendale, Verdun)

Y lo que ha sucedido en los 2,5 meses hasta ahora. Lo mejor es empezar con este mapa. Básicamente, los rusos han reducido enormemente sus expectativas (y, francamente, las expectativas de los demás) de que tomarían una gran parte del territorio ucraniano.



En cambio, después de 11 semanas de combate, grandes pérdidas y cambios de mando, intentos desesperados de reunir fuerzas y concentrar su potencia de fuego en un área muy pequeña, los rusos han obligado a los ucranianos a retirarse de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk.
Incluso esa frase debe enfatizarse: los ucranianos se han retirado en buen orden, ya que los rusos nunca han cortado sus comunicaciones. El mapa de arriba (y de hecho las armas combinadas modernas y la doctrina rusa) habría tenido como tarea básica un cerco de las fuerzas ucranianas.
Sin embargo, el ejército ruso es incapaz de cumplir con las tareas básicas de la guerra moderna. En cambio, realiza avances graduales y lentos, un kilómetro a la vez. No puede abrirse paso, no puede explotar, no puede rodear. Esto no es un signo de un ejército avanzado.
Que ha tomado. Bueno, en el esquema de las cosas, eventualmente podría tomar una cantidad de territorio equivalente al gran Londres (piense dentro de la M25). Aquí hay algunos mapas que lo dejan claro: impuso Londres en la región.




Si se hubiera dicho el 18 de abril que los rusos habrían tomado una cantidad tan pequeña de territorio, al costo, en 77 días, sin poder rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas, etc., se habría interpretado como un gran fracaso ruso.
Ahora, en el futuro, ¿dónde estamos? Parece haber una división entre dos grupos. Los rusos tomarán y mantendrán el grupo y el equilibrio relativo cambiará de grupo.

Los rusos tomarán y mantendrán el grupo, compuesto en su mayoría por aquellos que hablaban de la facilidad con que Rusia conquistaría Ucrania antes del 24 de febrero y por rusos que parecen desesperados por demostrar que Rusia es una gran potencia para parecer relevantes...
están diciendo que básicamente Rusia puede aguantar lo que sea necesario y que Ucrania tiene que firmar un acuerdo de paz que lo acepte. Esta historia reciente en @washingtonpost tiene algo de eso washingtonpost.com/national-...

Básicamente, aquellos que argumentan que Rusia es una gran potencia hacen hincapié en este punto. No hace falta decir que no veo a Rusia como una gran potencia. Es una potencia de rango medio, profundamente defectuosa, con armas nucleares. Es posible que hayas visto esto.

Como tal, definitivamente creo que los ucranianos, si cuentan con el apoyo adecuado, pueden hacer retroceder a los rusos. De hecho, la trayectoria de la batalla (y el retroceso constante de los goles rusos) es parte de una tendencia desde el día 1 en la que los ucranianos están ganando fuerza.
Lo que vemos es que Rusia se vuelve cada vez más débil y depende de sistemas más antiguos. Hay tanques, APC, misiles, etc., todos se están degradando a medida que intentan compensar las pérdidas/desperdicios al poner en funcionamiento los sistemas más antiguos. nytimes.com/live/2022/07/02/...

Incluso sus soldados están envejeciendo. Como Putin está aterrorizado de llevar las realidades de la guerra a su pueblo. ¡La Duma acaba de aprobar un proyecto de ley que eleva la edad para el servicio militar a 65 años! Estos son los niveles de desesperación de la Volksturm de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. rferl.org/a/russia-raises-mi...

Por cierto, aplicar analogías de la Segunda Guerra Mundial sobre el desempeño soviético a Rusia hoy no funciona. La URSS pudo aumentar la producción y reclutar millones de nuevas tropas, Rusia hoy en día no puede producir suficientes equipos modernos para cubrir sus pérdidas y está aterrorizada de reclutar a la sociedad.

Otoh, la estrategia ucraniana parece coherente. Continúe desgastando a las fuerzas rusas hasta que se pueda hacer un intento de hacerlas retroceder. 'cuando sea el momento adecuado' kyivindependent.com/national/as-...


Ahora he dejado en claro que creo que esto es eminentemente posible, en esta conversación con @EliotACohen , por ejemplo.

Además, la trayectoria intelectual de la guerra muestra que los ucranianos se adaptan y mejoran y los rusos no. La Isla de las Serpientes es un ejemplo. Los contraataques cerca de Kherson otro. Movimientos inteligentes, con pocas bajas, acercándose cada vez más a un objetivo importante.

Por eso, en mi humilde opinión, la Batalla de Donbas, de hecho, la guerra en su conjunto, incluso con la detención de los avances rusos en Donbas, tiene un gran potencial para transformar la dirección de Ucrania en el futuro. La población ucraniana también lo siente.






__





Thread by PhillipsPOBrien: It has now been 76 days since the Russians launche... - PingThread


It has now been 76 days since the Russians launched the Battle of the Dohnbas. This would make it one of the longest major battles in the 20th and 21st centuries. Many times longer than Kursk,e Bagration Normandy, Bulge, etc. Its much closer to WWI (Somme, Passchendale, Verdun)



www.pingthread.com








Khuilo: "Las unidades que participaron en la liberación de la llamada LPR deben descansar, aumentar sus capacidades de combate" Tal declaración del zar ruso habla de un severo agotamiento de las tropas rusas en la dirección de Luhansk.


----------



## EGO (4 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Brutalsky ya está temiendo que ahora vayan a por la Q



Brutalsky esta empezando a darme asquito con tanta palabra "nazi" en sus textos,que parece igual de gilipollas que Putin y Zelensky.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110810
> 
> 
> alcance de los sistemas artilleros ucranianos .
> ...



Ucrania no tiene los misiles de 500km.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Yo puedo llegar a comprar que digan que el armamento ruso es mas facil de reparar en caso de una (mucho mas frecuente) averia. Pero como dices, que sea mejor definitivamente no.



Además se habló del ánima, que en los cañones occidentales los hace Rheinmetall bajo una normas y técnicas de producción que los hacen únicos. Los rusos de la actualidad, a saber si pueden operar su planta soviética por corrupción, insumos, personal, herramientas, etc.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Enternecedor, seguid con el entretenimiento del pedrusco de la serpiente mientras papá Putin se desayuna esta mañana un cerco completo a la ciudad de Lysichansk



ey , ya has contado los tanques que faltan?


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las esposas de los bárbaros rusos asesinados en Ucrania ahora están redoblando su descenso a la locura.
> 
> CONJUNTOS DE FOTOS PROFESIONALES CON LAS CENIZAS DE TU BÁRBARO FALLECIDO (la imagen fantasma adicional de tu bárbaro es adicional)



Esta gente está realmente enferma. Algún psicólogo en la sala? Qué coño le pasa a esta en la cabeza?


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Han pasado 76 días desde que los rusos lanzaron la Batalla de Dohnbas. Esto la convertiría en una de las grandes batallas más largas de los siglos XX y XXI. Muchas veces más que Kursk, e Bagration Normandy, Bulge, etc. Está mucho más cerca de la Primera Guerra Mundial (Somme, Passchendale, Verdun)
> 
> Y lo que ha sucedido en los 2,5 meses hasta ahora. Lo mejor es empezar con este mapa. Básicamente, los rusos han reducido enormemente sus expectativas (y, francamente, las expectativas de los demás) de que tomarían una gran parte del territorio ucraniano.
> 
> ...



El mejor post que he leído hoy.


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ey , ya has contado los tanques que faltan?



Nosotros te ayudamos millie34u, uno menos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

ucrania necesita más capacidad contrabatería


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jul 2022)

están los putiners lamiéndose el pijo y no se han dado cuenta de esto


éso sí que es una puta vergüenza tras casi 5 meses de "ofensiva"

solo conquistan ruinas y a un coste altísimo, en vidas y en material

por no hablar de los barquitos que han perdido frente a un ejército que no era de primera y ni armada tiene


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Además se habló del ánima, que en los cañones occidentales los hace Rheinmetall bajo una normas y técnicas de producción que los hacen únicos. Los rusos de la actualidad, a saber si pueden operar su planta soviética por corrupción, insumos, personal, herramientas, etc.



Esa es la parte más delicada y necesaria del cañón, y hay pocas fábricas en el mundo capaz de hacerlas bien. Ya no hay ninguna de grandes calibres.


----------



## moncton (4 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> están los putiners lamiéndose el pijo y no se han dado cuenta de esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110926
> 
> éso sí que es una puta vergüenza tras casi 5 meses de "ofensiva"
> ...



Lo que estan haciendo los rusos no es "conquistar" entendiendo por conquistar el ocupar territorio mas o menos intacto, elimiminando toda oposicion y resistencia y teniendo control absoluto con el que poder dictar terminos e imponer regimen politico y economico

Los rusos estan "avanzando" a base de tierra quemada, creando enemigos hasta en los antiguos aliados, pagando un precio altisimo y sin la seguridad de que podran mantener la ocupacion. Pero es que aunque consigan todo esto lo que van a obtener es un monton de escombros y zonas destruidas que no les van a servir de nada


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> están los putiners lamiéndose el pijo y no se han dado cuenta de esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110926
> 
> éso sí que es una puta vergüenza tras casi 5 meses de "ofensiva"
> ...




Eso es porque no lo entiendes, tienen una estrategia tan avanzada que tardaremos décadas en entenderla. Es un nuevo concepto de guerra del siglo XXII


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Jul 2022)

las palabras sin documentar no son nada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

rusadas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

rusia ha encontrado la clave del exito concentrando enormes acumulos de artilleria en meras hectareas de terreno; se hace necesario dotar a ucrania de la capacidad contrabateria para causarles tremendo daño. Muchos 155 con BONUS. Hay que llegar a cifras de 50 estaciones de artilleria destruidas al dia.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jul 2022)

Los Dimitri no tienen sentido del pudor:


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que estan haciendo los rusos no es "conquistar" entendiendo por conquistar el ocupar territorio mas o menos intacto, elimiminando toda oposicion y resistencia y teniendo control absoluto con el que poder dictar terminos e imponer regimen politico y economico
> 
> Los rusos estan "avanzando" a base de tierra quemada, creando enemigos hasta en los antiguos aliados, pagando un precio altisimo y sin la seguridad de que podran mantener la ocupacion. Pero es que aunque consigan todo esto lo que van a obtener es un monton de escombros y zonas destruidas que no les van a servir de nada



Ahora tienen que reconstruir, eso lleva un coste enorme aparte de los enfrentamientos y sabotajes de los partisanos "fantasmas"
No todos los liberados estan de acuerdo con la liberación, muchos aunque hablen ruso se consideran ucranianos y no habían pedido que los liberasen



Más de 10.000 civiles permanecen en territorio ocupado por Rusia #Lysychansk . Alrededor del 90% de la población se ha ido de la ciudad, el 90% de la infraestructura se ha dañado, no hay agua ni gas, también problemas con la electricidad. Jefe de #Luhansk administración militar regional, Serhiy Hayday


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

Alemania promueve una excepción de las sanciones a Rusia para Kaliningrado


Scholz teme que el conflicto vaya a más por la disputa de tránsito y Putin use la fuerza militar para crear un corredor



www.abc.es





Que verguenza. 
Lituania faro de occidente.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que estan haciendo los rusos no es "conquistar" entendiendo por conquistar el ocupar territorio mas o menos intacto, elimiminando toda oposicion y resistencia y teniendo control absoluto con el que poder dictar terminos e imponer regimen politico y economico
> 
> Los rusos estan "avanzando" a base de tierra quemada, creando enemigos hasta en los antiguos aliados, pagando un precio altisimo y sin la seguridad de que podran mantener la ocupacion. Pero es que aunque consigan todo esto lo que van a obtener es un monton de escombros y zonas destruidas que no les van a servir de nada



hombre, igual les vale quedarse con el gas y tal que haya en esas regiones, ya meteran poblacion a la fuerza o algo así

pero ya no es solo que hayan conquistado escombros, es que se han creado enemigos poderosos y se han jodido su economía y tal
a ver a quién venden ahora y también a quién compran...


----------



## moncton (4 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora tienen que reconstruir, eso lleva un coste enorme aparte de los enfrentamientos y sabotajes de los partisanos "fantasmas"
> No todos los liberados estan de acuerdo con la liberación, muchos aunque hablen ruso se consideran ucranianos y no habían pedido que los liberasen
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, ya pueden esperar sentados por la "reonstruccion"

A 100 km de moscu no hay ni carreteras asfaltadas ni saneamiento como para ponerse a gastar dinero en ucrania...


----------



## moncton (4 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> hombre, igual les vale quedarse con el gas y tal que haya en esas regiones, ya meteran poblacion a la fuerza o algo así
> 
> pero ya no es solo que hayan conquistado escombros, es que se han creado enemigos poderosos y se han jodido su economía y tal
> a ver a quién venden ahora y también a quién compran...



EL problema de rusia es precisamente ese, tiene un territorio enorme y una poblacion de mierda. No estan como para mandar mucha gente a ucrania a menos que sea un realojamiento forzoso

Lo que esperaban incialmente era eso, apoderarse del territorio, que la gente se encogiese de hombros como hacen el la madre patria, instalar unos caciques y a robar a dos manos

Pero ahora... que?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

el 10% que se ha quedado, pagiteros, esto relanzará la industria tecnologica rusa.


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Un ejercito de delincuentes, esa es la imagen que estan dando

Un residente de Kherson publicó una foto de un camión ruso lleno de artículos saqueados.


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> EL problema de rusia es precisamente ese, tiene un territorio enorme y una poblacion de mierda. No estan como para mandar mucha gente a ucrania a menos que sea un realojamiento forzoso
> 
> Lo que esperaban incialmente era eso, apoderarse del territorio, que la gente se encogiese de hombros como hacen el la madre patria, instalar unos caciques y a robar a dos manos
> 
> Pero ahora... que?



ahora los de georgia quieren entrar en la otan
moldavia y hasta japon quiere entrar en la otan

putin ha metido a rusia en un callejón sin salida y en lugar de modernizar el pais, lo va a mandar al medievo

ojo, que esto del medievo es el sueño húmedo del trumpismo también y de todo el populismo fascistoide que ven en "la tradición" y "la nación" un baluarte
o sea, que los tenemos también en casa y buena prueba es el foro este


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si, ya pueden esperar sentados por la "reconstruccion"
> 
> A 100 km de moscu no hay ni carreteras asfaltadas ni saneamiento como para ponerse a gastar dinero en ucrania...


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

En la zona de Izum

Otro polvorín


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Jul 2022)

Pon un ejemplo del listado de Oryx que este duplicado

Liberar no es exterminar, se puede decir que los nazis en el 42 fueron exquisitos en el trato, que ya es decir.

Rusia van a ser los parias


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

Los objetivos buenos y más alejados del frente los dejan para los cohetes que solo salen de noche.

Por el día nos tenemos que conformar con estos trabajitos que va haciendo la artilleria


----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

Un paseo en coche por Severodonetsk después de ser _liberado

_


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un paseo en coche por Severodonetsk después de ser _liberado
> 
> _



pues esa es la parte que está bien, no veas cómo están las otras que no... bueno, más bien no están ya


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

El nuevo sustituto ruso de McDonald's se llama "Tasty, Period"

Debería cambiarse a "Sabe como un $$." .

Otra foto de un cliente descontento hoy en Moscú.


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Depósitos de armas ucranianos en la RPD?

Resulta que no fueron las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania las que destruyeron los almacenes de los invasores en Donbass, sino que los propios rusos destrozaron 3 almacenes "ucranianos" en la "RPD". No está claro de dónde provienen los almacenes ucranianos en el "DPR"


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia ha encontrado la clave del exito concentrando enormes acumulos de artilleria en meras hectareas de terreno; se hace necesario dotar a ucrania de la capacidad contrabateria para causarles tremendo daño. Muchos 155 con BONUS. Hay que llegar a cifras de 50 estaciones de artilleria destruidas al dia.



La táctica rusa es infalible y la mejor vista jamás: superioridad 10 a 1 o más, y luego mandar dimitris a pecho descubierto como si los compraran en aliexpress con descuento y gastos de envío gratis



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el 10% que se ha quedado, pagiteros, esto relanzará la industria tecnologica rusa.



Pensión mínima más complemento por servir al FSB en las tareas que probablemente ya realizaran en otros tiempos: delatar a vecinos y familiares


----------



## el futuro (4 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si, si, ya pueden esperar sentados por la "reonstruccion"
> 
> A 100 km de moscu no hay ni carreteras asfaltadas ni saneamiento como para ponerse a gastar dinero en ucrania...



Grozni tras la guerra:












Grozni hoy en día, la dubái del cáucaso:


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Grozni tras la guerra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Aparte de mezquitas algo más?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Se ha restablecido una bandera ucraniana en Snake Island. Un golpe simbólicamente poderoso a Rusia en el Mar Negro


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

GoPro graba el efecto en un T-72 ruso al pisar una mina.


----------



## atardecer14 (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un paseo en coche por Severodonetsk después de ser _liberado
> 
> _



Lo que no sé puede negar es que Putin va a tener mucha chatarra para reciclar.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Grozni tras la guerra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que ese fue el precio que tuvo que pagar Putin para "ganar" la guerra en Chechenia: regar con perras Chechenia previa alianza con una facción de sus antiguos enemigos chechenos.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

En Yakovlevka, región de Kharkiv, el depósito de municiones de los soldados rusos está en llamas. Vídeo de las redes sociales.



Hoy van 3 depositos reventados


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania entrega los cuerpos de 400 soldados rusos y Moscú los recoge en secreto*
El gobierno de Ucrania ha entregado hasta la fecha los cuerpos sin vida de más de 400 soldados rusos caídos en combate y Rusia "lo recoge en secreto", evitando hacerlo públicamente para que la población no lo vea, según Kiev.

Estos datos fueron ofrecidos por Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimera ministra responsable de la reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados de Ucrania, en el espacio conjunto de noticias que emiten las cadenas de televisión locales y que difunden las agencia del país.

"Ya hemos devuelto más de 400 cuerpos... Definitivamente son muy pocos, porque sabemos que hay muchos más", explicó la responsable gubernamental.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Yakovlevka, región de Kharkiv, el depósito de municiones de los soldados rusos está en llamas. Vídeo de las redes sociales.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy van 3 depositos reventados


----------



## pep007 (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Un paseo en coche por Severodonetsk después de ser _liberado
> 
> _



Pues la verdad que sd ya tiene el aspecto ruso definitivo, se ha integrado muy rapidamente.
En fin, que lo disfruten los prorusos qie ha salido a vitorear a los suyos.
Y como les decia el soldado ruso ese, que tengan un "poco" de paciencia...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Esta gente está realmente enferma. Algún psicólogo en la sala? Qué coño le pasa a esta en la cabeza?



Ahora puede zorrear todo lo que quiere con la paguita de viuda del orco.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Sorpresa sorpresa. El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia propone recortar 1,6 billones de rublos (unos 29.000 millones de dólares) en gastos para equilibrar el presupuesto. El transporte y la ciencia son los que más se recortan.



Los $29bn en recortes presupuestarios de Rusia viene a ser exactamente la misma cantidad con la que los aliados están apoyando a Ucrania. Recordatorio que la última vez que el Kremlin igualó la apuesta se les cayó el muro de Berlin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

ahi se ve explosiones secundarias ...es obio es un polvorin


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El nuevo sustituto ruso de McDonald's se llama "Tasty, Period"
> 
> Debería cambiarse a "Sabe como un $$." .
> 
> Otra foto de un cliente descontento hoy en Moscú.



Hay que ser muy malo para hacer una hamburguesa aún más mala que las macdonals


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Sabotajes? o es que ahí se fuma mucho?

Donetsk en este momento. Las instalaciones de la infraestructura ferroviaria están en llamas Los incendios ocurrieron debido a violaciones de las reglas de seguridad contra incendios.




Mercado ferroviario en Donetsk


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que ese fue el precio que tuvo que pagar Putin para "ganar" la guerra en Chechenia: regar con perras Chechenia previa alianza con una facción de sus antiguos enemigos chechenos.



Regar a los musulmanes chechenos y aliarse con ellos. No nos olvidemos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Jul 2022)

Se ven dos/tres lanzaderas viajando juntas, esto es porque tienen protección antiaérea concentrada en esa zona, no?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Se ven dos/tres lanzaderas viajando juntas, esto es porque tienen protección antiaérea concentrada en esa zona, no?



Supongo que llevaran soporte con mainpads, los he visto en otro tipo de armas ucranianas, soldados con dichos juguetes en los alrededores mientras estan disparando o recogiendo para pirarse. Por otro lado se mueven por carretera, no solo por la alta movilidad sino que al disparar no dejan los crateres o queman la zona por lo que les harian mas identificables


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En la zona de Izum
> 
> Otro polvorín



El campo parece un queso de gruyere


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El nuevo sustituto ruso de McDonald's se llama "Tasty, Period"
> 
> Debería cambiarse a "Sabe como un $$." .
> 
> Otra foto de un cliente descontento hoy en Moscú.



Pues eso, que ni hamburguesas pueden hacer. Y eso que la inventaron ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No es posible Puttin destruyo toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana en 12 segundos


----------



## Subprime (4 Jul 2022)

Los polvorines y bases rusas, caen como moscas


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Se les caen los drones en su propio territorio

Un dron cayó sobre un edificio residencial en Taganrog. El edificio está completamente calcinado - medios


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (4 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Se ven dos/tres lanzaderas viajando juntas, esto es porque tienen protección antiaérea concentrada en esa zona, no?



Eso es un video promocional y se puede haber grabado en Polonia o en el Este de Ucrania ayer o hace dos semanas posiblemente durante el periodo de formación. Les donaron tb cohetes sin carga explosiva para ir entrenándose.

Para disparar los sacan de noche y supongo que bien camuflados y no tiene sentido que los agrupen demasiado, la batería solo tiene sentido en la artillería masiva no en la de precisión


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Lo tenían perfecto para dar un golpe sobre la mesa y calzarse a muchas fuerzas ucranianas de golpe. Pero estos se han largado a plena luz del día…


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Adelanto del chupinazo de san Fermín

sonido de munición explotando


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se nota la defensa aerea, hacen tiro parabólico a gran distancia igual que los rusos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Jul 2022)

Camuflando con humo el puente de Crimea...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando se confia demasiado en mapas de colores


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que es la opción 5

¿Por qué el hijo de D. Medvedev no es llevado al ejército? 

1. Tales personas son necesarias en la retaguardia.
2. Es ciudadano estadounidense
3. Mamá compró
4. No puede disparar 
 5. Tiene que cuidar a su padre alcohólico. 
6. Tiene enuresis
7. Tu opción


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora tienen que reconstruir, eso lleva un coste enorme aparte de los enfrentamientos y sabotajes de los partisanos "fantasmas"
> No todos los liberados estan de acuerdo con la liberación, muchos aunque hablen ruso se consideran ucranianos y no habían pedido que los liberasen
> 
> 
> ...



Reconstruir? quién reconstruiría el Dombass en caso de victoria rusa? Ruisia??????
Permítame que me carcajee a mandíbula batiente pues aún existen ruinas de la II GM en Rusia sin reconstruir ni limpiar.
Rusia no reconstruye: DESTRUYE, que es lo que saben hacer.
Bien visto Paconan.


----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa? Que seguramente y teniendo en cuenta experiencias previas con otros tipos de armamento, los obuses rusos sufran la mitad de desgaste que sus homologos occidentales.
> 
> Eso si, no tendran wi-fi, aire acondicionado ni google play instalado. Que a la guerra la Horda va a lo que va.



Así es, la artillería rusa no tiene NWO


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Otro cigarro, menudo veranito llevan low rusos. Hay que limpiar el monte y las vías durante el invierno


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lo tenían perfecto para dar un golpe sobre la mesa y calzarse a muchas fuerzas ucranianas de golpe. Pero estos se han largado a plena luz del día…



Eso es signo de que no quieren luchar. Es como si pensasen "Ya se van, ok, ya he cumplido, no quiero morir aprovechando el impulso". Sucede cuando los mandos y la tropa no están motivados.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Los heridos rusos deben de tener un alta probabilidad de morir de sus heridas o por el trato de sus compañeros


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Los rusos se huelen que les van a joder le puente de crimea y se estan preparando

La defensa antimisiles del puente de Crimea se reforzó con barcazas con reflectores de esquina en el área de los arcos. Los reflectores piramidales se instalan en el área de la isla de Tuzla a una distancia de 50-100 metros en paralelo a la parte del automóvil del puente de Crimea.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Putin ha firmado el decreto por el que se concede el título de Héroe de la Federación Rusa al General de División Abachev y al Coronel General Lapin. ¿Alguien sabe si los laminaron en alguna estepa ucraniana?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Otro video de la estacion chamuscada. Alucinante la precision y solo con 4 himars


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Eslovaquia entregará aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania.

El primer ministro eslovaco, Eduard Heger, también dijo en una entrevista con un canal de televisión checo que existe la posibilidad de que su país también proporcione tanques a Ucrania, pero dijo que Kyiv ha pedido no revelar más detalles.


----------



## paconan (4 Jul 2022)

Operación especial en Turkmenistán? 
Lo permitirá Putin?

Ankara está lista para suministrar gas turkmeno a Europa. Fuat Oktay, vicepresidente de Turquía, habló sobre esto. Según Oktay, el presidente de Turkmenistán, Serdar Berdimuhamedov, está brindando un fuerte apoyo para lograr resultados rápidamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)

Y este video muestra por qué el HIMARS se recarga tan rápido; se tarda unos cinco minutos en cambiar una 'cápsula' vacía por una nueva llena de misiles


----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El nuevo sustituto ruso de McDonald's se llama "Tasty, Period"
> 
> Debería cambiarse a "Sabe como un $$." .
> 
> Otra foto de un cliente descontento hoy en Moscú.



Que buena pinta, el pan es de hace 2 meses, con sus colonias de moho es mucho más sano, refuerza la flora intestinal.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No es posible Puttin destruyo toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana en 12 segundos



Y durante los sigientes meses la de todos los paises del este que conservaban mig y sukhoi  

Toda la zona este de la otan se esta quedando sin aviones de combate , se los pasan a los Ucranianos a los que les suelen durar 2 dias. Eso si los yanquis van a hacer caja vendiendoles a los pardillos toda su chatarra de segunda mano.


----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

Los orcos están recibiendo bien en Donetsk. La que están liando los ucras con 4 HIMARS es un escándalo. Por Dios que les manden 50!


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Jul 2022)

Ukrainian flag arrives in Snake Island after Russian retreat


Ukraine officials clarify initial confusion as to whether the flag has been raised, saying it is there but will be hoisted only once troops arrive




www.theguardian.com





*Bandera ucraniana izada sobre la Isla de las Serpientes tras retirada rusa*
El puesto avanzado estratégico del Mar Negro, un símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana, ha estado bajo control ruso durante meses.

Las fuerzas ucranianas han izado la bandera del país en la Isla de las Serpientes, un puesto de avanzada estratégico y simbólico en el Mar Negro del que las tropas rusas se retiraron la semana pasada después de meses de intensos bombardeos.

"La operación militar ha concluido y... el territorio, la Isla de las Serpientes, ha sido devuelto a la jurisdicción de Ucrania ", dijo a los periodistas Natalia Humeniuk, portavoz del comando militar del sur de Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (4 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ukrainian flag arrives in Snake Island after Russian retreat
> 
> 
> Ukraine officials clarify initial confusion as to whether the flag has been raised, saying it is there but will be hoisted only once troops arrive
> ...



no se lo cree ni el que aso la manteca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

Pues cuando te enteres quienes fueron los del batallón sagrado de Tebas que derrotaron a los espartanos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y durante los sigientes meses la de todos los paises del este que conservaban mig y sukhoi
> 
> Toda la zona este de la otan se esta quedando sin aviones de combate , se los pasan a los Ucranianos a los que les suelen durar 2 dias. Eso si los yanquis van a hacer caja vendiendoles a los pardillos toda su chatarra de segunda mano.



Siguen volando hasta los su24


----------



## ghawar (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (4 Jul 2022)

hombre... no te diria yo que no hayan mandado a unos pobres soldados a una muerte segura solo para sacar la puta foto. ya sabemos como se las gasta la propaganda ucraniana. pero como bien dices ahi no va a existir presencia militar ucraniana con alguna capacidad en mucho tiempo.

lo que quedaria en evidencia de ser asi, seguramente lo sea, es la basura de panfleto que es the guardian, como el resto de los medios de manipulacion. esto es una noticia para ellos?


----------



## Dadaista (4 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues cuando te enteres quienes fueron los del batallón sagrado de Tebas que derrotaron a los espartanos...



Y entre los propios espartanos era común. En esa epoca era algo viril. En Troya Aquiles se puso como se puso porque Héctor se cargo a su amante (no a su sobrino como sale en la película)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2022)

Pues no hablemos de la lista de asesinos en serie en Rusia


----------



## EGO (4 Jul 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Y entre los propios espartanos era común. En esa epoca era algo viril. En Troya Aquiles se puso como se puso porque Héctor se cargo a su amante (no a su sobrino como sale en la película)



¿Fomentando el mariconeo?

Los griegos y espartanos tenian un sentido de la amistad exaltada que nada tiene que ver con lo sexual.Eso es propaganda del NWO para reescribir la historia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cuando extraditen a Julian Assange de Inglaterra a EEUU, solo le espera la muerte y él lo sabe. Lo matarán bajo la mentira del suicidio por contar la verdad de lo que hacían los soldados yanquis a los prisioneros iraquíes.



Pero si Assange trabajaba para la CIA, hombre. ¿Cómo lo van a matar?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ukrainian flag arrives in Snake Island after Russian retreat
> 
> 
> Ukraine officials clarify initial confusion as to whether the flag has been raised, saying it is there but will be hoisted only once troops arrive
> ...


----------



## Covaleda (4 Jul 2022)

Disco rayado...

¿Cuántas veces lleva puesto el mismo mensaje este subnormal? Es que después de dejarle en evidencia repetidas veces me puso en el ignore.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Jul 2022)

Riesgo alto de perder esos mil euros, ya que de haber algún piloto extranjero y dado que según los neocomunistas los aviones ucranianos son derribados de continuo, ya habríamos visto la exhibición de alguno de ellos prisionero o muerto en los medios putinistas.


----------



## Dadaista (4 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Fomentando el mariconeo?
> 
> Los griegos y espartanos tenian un sentido de la amistad exaltada que nada tiene que ver con lo sexual.Eso es propaganda del NWO para reescribir la historia.



Entonces Alejandro Magno tampoco tenia amantes? Vaya. Y la isla de Lesbos no era un mito griego,?


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jul 2022)

Hoy otro bajón de la incesante artillería rusa que bombardea indiscriminadamente a soldados y civiles.
Se estarán quedando sin caramelitos los orcos robaneveras?
Y dicho sea de paso: Veo en el suroeste del mapa una mancha azul ucraniana tocando a las puertas de Khartov? o estoy daltónico?


.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Alemania promueve una excepción de las sanciones a Rusia para Kaliningrado
> 
> 
> Scholz teme que el conflicto vaya a más por la disputa de tránsito y Putin use la fuerza militar para crear un corredor
> ...



Nunca entenderé a los cabezas cuadradas alemanas...
Incluso cuando los Tercios Viejos Españoles se movilizaron para defender el ataque masivo a Viena, llave de Europa, por el poderoso imperio Otomano, aprovecharon para atacar a las pocas reservas del ejército español que quedaba por Centroeuropa.
Hoy hablaríamos en Turco.


----------



## Pinovski (4 Jul 2022)

__





Ex comandante general de las repúblicas separatistas afirma que Rusia ha ganado Lisichansk a cambio de sacrificar los frentes principales


Básicamente Putin, desesperado por obtener una victoria política ha precipitado descuidar la mayoría de los frentes. Igor Girkin – Doom Frontline Update para el 4 de julio de 2022 por Dmitri | 4 de julio 2022 | Cuentas rusas Girkin de igor acciones en su Telegram canalizar la última...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siguen volando hasta los su24



Realmente la inmensa mayoría de derribos despues de las primeras semanas , son su-25 y mig-29 de los que habia bastantes en el este aun hoy en dia. Y derriban de media 1 cada 2 o 3 dias. Ahora les van a pasar otros 12 mig-29 eslovenos ( lo dicen lso eslovenos yo no me invento nada ). Que duraran como una semana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jul 2022)

No lo se, pero tanto como la Merkel como el Olaf le tienen un miedo reverencial a Putin.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a los cabezas cuadradas alemanas...
> Incluso cuando los Tercios Viejos Españoles se movilizaron para defender el ataque masivo a Viena, llave de Europa, por el poderoso imperio Otomano, aprovecharon para atacar a las pocas reservas del ejército español que quedaba por Centroeuropa.
> Hoy hablaríamos en Turco.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lo tenían perfecto para dar un golpe sobre la mesa y calzarse a muchas fuerzas ucranianas de golpe. Pero estos se han largado a plena luz del día…



Joder qué recuerdos las marchas kilométricas, pero con compis y el gracioso de siempre, son menos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jul 2022)

El barco pirata ruso Zhibek Zholy que pretendía salir del mar negro cargado hasta los topes de trigo ucraniano robado ha echado el ancla ya con pocas esperanzas de escapar a través de dominio turco.
El sultán se lo está pasando bomba.
Estado: Anchored y desde hace 3 días,


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Hoy les han cundido a los de Himars

12 almacenes rusos fueron atacados hoy por HIMARS


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Le han debido colar los usanos algunos cohetes de los buenos


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

"7.000 rusos muertos durante las batallas por Lysychansk y Severodonetsk"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)

solo habia que ponerle el ambientador de pino para disipar el pestazo a orco e ya



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## SanRu (5 Jul 2022)

Tengo una duda ¿La mayoría de los que escribís en este hilo tenéis 3 o 4 vacunas del covid puesta?

Es para un estudio de una amigo que su tesis doctoral va sobre el síndrome de down.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Tengo una duda ¿La mayoría de los que escribís en este hilo tenéis 3 o 4 vacunas del covid puesta?
> 
> Es para un estudio de una amigo que su tesis doctoral va sobre el síndrome de down.



Antes de ponerle al ignore por retraso (espero que Ustec aparezca en esa tesis)... No, no tengo ninguna vacuna puesta


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Otro polvorin parece que ha reventado

Algo fue alcanzado en Kadiivka ocupada por Rusia, Óblast de Luhansk


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jul 2022)

SanRu directo al ignore.
Barriendo gilipollas con perfil restringido.


----------



## Alpharius (5 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Tengo una duda ¿La mayoría de los que escribís en este hilo tenéis 3 o 4 vacunas del covid puesta?
> 
> Es para un estudio de una amigo que su tesis doctoral va sobre el síndrome de down.



Si está haciendo una tesis sobre el síndrome de down, tú deberías ser un buen amigo y ofrecerte como sujeto de estudio. 
Porque hay que ser retrasado y borrego para pensar que lo que uno opine de la guerra de Ucrania, lo de las vacunas, lo del NWO y demas mierdas va todo en un pack. La gente que piensa por si misma suele tener una opinión para cada cosa. Aunque te sorprenda.
Y no, no llevo ninguna puesta.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## SanRu (5 Jul 2022)

A los que contestáis, pero me ponéis en el ignore, para que no os lea, ya le paso vuestro nick a mi amigo para que estudie vuestra aportaciones, ya que sois 100% candidatos a su estudio.

Muchas gracias por participar.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Kherson Oblast. UKR atacando dirección Tomyna Balka. Eso sí sería una gran noticia.


----------



## favelados (5 Jul 2022)

Ya salen.

A ver qué hacen esta noche.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Jul 2022)

Incompetencia militar Dymitry de mierda es la regla USA les dio los HIMARS y orcorrsos son tan imbéciles que concentraban grandes cantidades de municiones en un mismo lugar sabiendo que estaban al alcance de HIMARS. 

Orcorrusos ahora que ya han tomado todo lo que podían en el Dombass (Las siguientes Lineas de defensa son mas solidas) deberían ir a tratar de defender Kherson, la perdida de Kherson seria catastrófica para orcorrusos, situación en Kherson critica para invasores orcos

El gobierno Ucraniano dijo que calculan que la guerra se pueda extender mas allá "Del próximo año" y que su objetivo es volver a las fronteras de 1991 , si la situación no cambia y no hay desgaste de los Ucranianos lo pudieran lograr al menos un fronteras previas a febrero del 2022

Fue presentado este mapa y ya se planean zonas de reconstrucción y todo, como toda guerra todo parece ya ser cosa de negocios

1) El negocio del momento es claramente es extender la guerra el mayor tiempo posible "no hay que humillar a Dymitrysdemierda" y esto es que si los Dymitrysdemierda son humillados OTAN pierde toda la razón de su existencia, es por eso que el armamento a Ucrania lo mandan por goteo para que se extienda que ambos bandos crean que pueden ganar

2) El segundo negocio en unos años sera la "Reconstrucción de Ucrania" ya tienen zonas donde van a ir empresas de otros países cuentan las zonas actualmente ocupadas por orconazis para la reconstrucción las cuales terminaran en ruinas


----------



## César Borgia (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Tengo una duda ¿La mayoría de los que escribís en este hilo tenéis 3 o 4 vacunas del covid puesta?
> 
> Es para un estudio de una amigo que su tesis doctoral va sobre el síndrome de down.



Un down haciendo una tesis sobre el síndrome de down, las políticas de inclusión funcionan, good job Antonio.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Jul 2022)

El puente de Crimea sigue recibiendo "actualizaciones", ahora han añadido una barcaza con reflectores (bombas guiadas por láser?). Seguridad percibida vs seguridad real, que es la misma que antes porque los misiles Harpoon no necesitan de señal GPS a partir de cierto momento (igual que los del HIMARS)

edit: esos reflectores parece que se usan para engañar al radar del misil y que piense que la barcaza es el objetivo real. Pero es un puente fijo, para qué quieren usar guiado por radar...


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Jul 2022)

Publirreportaje del Pravda sobre lo buenas que son las armas rusas comparadas con la de la OTAN










Чего боится НАТО: Оружие России и Украины подробно сравнили


Военные эксперты сравнили оружие, которое используют Россия и НАТО на Украине [видео]




www.kp.ru


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El puente de Crimea sigue recibiendo "actualizaciones", ahora han añadido una barcaza con reflectores (bombas guiadas por láser?). Seguridad percibida vs seguridad real, que es la misma que antes porque los misiles Harpoon no necesitan de señal GPS a partir de cierto momento (igual que los del HIMARS)
> 
> edit: esos reflectores parece que se usan para engañar al radar del misil y que piense que la barcaza es el objetivo real. Pero es un puente fijo, para qué quieren usar guiado por radar...



De cajon, lo suyo es usar munición guiada por GPS. Metes la coordenadas y lanzas una salva de X cohetes, que viendo como funciona la intel del "decadente occidente" esa X será lo suficientemente grande como para saturar las defensas orcas.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Jul 2022)

Los paises probres, como los africanos y panchitoides, siempre ponen la excusa de que les explota el hombre blanco y tal (no se lo cree ya nadie pero bueno). ¿Los rusos tienen alguna excusa del porqué viven en condiciones propias de hace 200 años?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> De cajon, lo suyo es usar munición guiada por GPS. Metes la coordenadas y lanzas una salva de X cohetes, que viendo como funciona la intel del "decadente occidente" esa X será lo suficientemente grande como para saturar las defensas orcas.



¿Qué defensas? Si tienen que recurrir a señuelos situados a 100m de puente es que no tienen defensas, dan por descontado que los misiles van a llegar hasta ahí. Vale, podríamos decir que el señuelo es una defensa pasiva como mucho. ¿No se supone que los S-400 rusos son capaces de detectar y derribar a los F-22, F35 y B2 antes de que enciendan los motores en el hangar, ICBMs y X-Wings? ¿De que tienen miedo entonces?

Que mal tienen que ver el panorama los rusos para probar con cortinas de humo y espejitos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Oye lo de los nazis ya no vende... ¿qué hacemos Dimitri?
- Sujétame el vodka... Turquía y Estados Unidos están suministrando combatientes del ISIS a Ucrania, que supuestamente habían participado en muchos conflictos locales en Libia, Siria y Karabaj. 
- ¡Terroristas! Grande Dimitri


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

en lugar de acumular tropas en la frontera finlandesa, Rusia parece estar alejándolas.


@yleuutiset
informes basados en imágenes satelitales de que a la base Alakurtti justo al lado de le falta una cantidad significativa de equipos en comparación con mediados de mayo


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Es interesante notar que los datos de NASA FIRMS muestran no solo un número anormalmente alto de incendios en el frente de Kherson ayer, sino que, por primera vez, creo, la mayoría de los incendios parecen estar detrás de las líneas rusas.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

En el Donetsk ocupado por los rusos, los rusos están sacando a los niños de la escuela, poniéndolos uniformes y enviando directamente al combate para absorber las balas ucranianas.

Las madres han estado tratando de detenerlo.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en lugar de acumular tropas en la frontera finlandesa, Rusia parece estar alejándolas.
> 
> 
> @yleuutiset
> informes basados en imágenes satelitales de que a la base Alakurtti justo al lado de le falta una cantidad significativa de equipos en comparación con mediados de mayo




Rusia amenaza con militarizar la frontera con Finlandia por su adhesión a la OTAN pero a la vez tiene que sacar unidades de esa zona para llevárselas a Ucrania ante el desgaste sufrido por las unidades que combaten allí.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

El jefe de la administración regional de Luhansk dice que las fuerzas ucranianas lograron recuperar #Bilohorivka .


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

La batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes


Aunque no es un descalabro al nivel de Hostomel, Brovary o Bilohorivka, si ha supuesto el enésimo golpe moral a las tropas rusas.




thepoliticalroom.com


----------



## moncton (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos se huelen que les van a joder le puente de crimea y se estan preparando
> 
> La defensa antimisiles del puente de Crimea se reforzó con barcazas con reflectores de esquina en el área de los arcos. Los reflectores piramidales se instalan en el área de la isla de Tuzla a una distancia de 50-100 metros en paralelo a la parte del automóvil del puente de Crimea.



Es que destruir el puente ese seria un embolsamiento de la hostia

si los rusos estan con estas historias es que esperan un ataque mas o menos inminente.


----------



## moncton (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



mira tu, como los batallones de castigo alemanes en la segunda guerra mundial

tengo que volver a leer al Sven Hassel


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Todavía me acuerdo al principio cuando los follaputines se quejaban todo el rato de que los ucranianos habían soltado a los presos y que balblalbaba.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Rusia no puede fabricar más de 225 misiles balísticos tácticos y de crucero al año (sin incluir los misiles Kh-35). Y al ritmo actual de producción, necesita al menos 10 años para compensar las pérdidas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (5 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> De cajon, lo suyo es usar munición guiada por GPS. Metes la coordenadas y lanzas una salva de X cohetes, que viendo como funciona la intel del "decadente occidente" esa X será lo suficientemente grande como para saturar las defensas orcas.



Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que los GPS militares usanos son mucho mas precisos que la version civil que llevamos todos en el movil

Vamos que te ponen el misil exactamente donde quieren


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia amenaza con militarizar la frontera con Finlandia por su adhesión a la OTAN pero a la vez tiene que sacar unidades de esa zona para llevárselas a Ucrania ante el desgaste sufrido por las unidades que combaten allí.



Al final la cosa no va a llegar ni a manta. Se va a quedar en un trapo de cocina corto.


----------



## ELVR (5 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> mira tu, como los batallones de castigo alemanes en la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> tengo que volver a leer al Sven Hassel



No hay que ir tan lejos, los soviéticos también sacaron un montón de gente del gulag para ser empleada como carne de cañón, exploración y desactivación de campos de minas o artillero trasero de los sturmovik


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia no puede fabricar más de 225 misiles balísticos tácticos y de crucero al año (sin incluir los misiles Kh-35). Y al ritmo actual de producción, necesita al menos 10 años para compensar las pérdidas.



esto era antes o despues de las sanciones?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Dudo que paguen tanto en realidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

Fuente tus cojones


----------



## Casino (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Los checos son excelentes fabricantes de armas. Seguro que esos cacharros tienen un rendimiento sobresaliente.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Jul 2022)

mapa de perdidas y avances


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recuperaron el control del pueblo de Solodke en la región de Donetsk


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Siguen reventando polvorines

Imágenes salvajes tomadas a unos 2 km de distancia del depósito de municiones de Donetsk que ha estado detonando durante una hora. Rondas enteras de municiones están siendo voladas por toda la región. Hacia el final del clip.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Siguen reventando polvorines
> 
> Imágenes salvajes tomadas a unos 2 km de distancia del depósito de municiones de Donetsk que ha estado detonando durante una hora. Rondas enteras de municiones están siendo voladas por toda la región. Hacia el final del clip.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Eso es notable. La agencia de noticias estatal rusa informa que la aviación rusa destruyó los almacenamientos de municiones ucranianos (!) en el llamado "DNR" controlado por Rusia.

¿Cómo podría Ucrania mantener sus depósitos de municiones en un territorio que no controla durante más de 8 años?


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

APU atacó el aeródromo de Melitopol, 200 rusos murieron, 300 más resultaron heridos, - Alcalde de Melitopol Ivan Fedorov.


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)

No se que les pasa a los rusos con el fuego...


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jul 2022)

Disco rayado...

¿Cuántas veces lleva puesto el mismo mensaje este subnormal? Es que después de dejarle en evidencia repetidas veces me puso en el ignore.


----------



## EGO (5 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Disco rayado...
> 
> ¿Cuántas veces lleva puesto el mismo mensaje este subnormal? Es que después de dejarle en evidencia repetidas veces me puso en el ignore.



En un bot para ensuciar hilos.Lo mejor es ponerlo en el ignore.


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)

> ¿Cuántas veces lleva puesto el mismo mensaje este subnormal? Es que después de dejarle en evidencia repetidas veces me puso en el ignore.



Muchisimas y en todos los foros, yo lo he reportado más de una vez, pero parece que Calopez cobrara los bots por kilos.


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)

Aquí caben muchas lavadoras


----------



## Nicors (5 Jul 2022)

Rusos: Asesinos, ladrones y borrachos. Después dicen que no hay que estimatizar al pueblo ruso, que no es culpable.


----------



## paconan (5 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos describe el general favorito de Putin, menudo personaje, lo tiene todo

¿Es el ejército ruso realmente tan fuerte y avanzado como afirman sus seguidores?

En Rusia, los ideales te traicionan .

Cuando vea a un general ruso golpeando la botella, como el Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, el General Valery Gerasimov, considere que ya no puede soportar que los ideales del honor de los oficiales sean pisoteados, y comete un Seppuku lento.
El próximo comandante de la Reunificación de Ucrania con la Madre Rusia después del general Valery Gerasimov está programado para ser el general Sergey Surovikin.







Se rumorea que el general Sergey Surovikin, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de la Federación Rusa, es el comandante militar favorito de Putin. Tiene la tarea de destruir la infraestructura ucraniana con ataques aéreos.

Sergey Surovikin mostró sus verdaderos colores en su comportamiento durante el intento de golpe de estado soviético de 1991, también conocido como el golpe de agosto.

Un grupo de comunistas de línea dura tomó el control de Mikhail Gorbachev en un intento de cancelar las reformas liberales, evitar la desintegración de la Unión Soviética y volver a poner a los países de Europa del Este bajo el control soviético.

Ordenaron a la División de Tanques Taman, estacionada en el óblast de Moscú para tales ocasiones, que recreara Budapest 1956 y aplastara lo que consideraban una revolución patrocinada por Occidente.

El 20 de agosto, un convoy encabezado por el comandante de la 1.ª Brigada Motorizada de Fusileros, Capitán Sergey Surovikin, avanzó por Garden Ring Road y fue detenido por una barricada improvisada en el túnel. Dos jóvenes que saltaron sobre el transporte blindado fueron asesinados a tiros y uno murió aplastado.

Estas fueron las únicas tres víctimas del golpe.







Los tres moscovitas fueron galardonados con los Héroes de la Unión Soviética, la última persona en recibir tal medalla cuando la URSS dejó de existir. Otros soldados, a diferencia de los que estaban bajo el mando de Sergey Surovkin, se negaron a disparar contra sus compatriotas que heroicamente salieron a protestar y el golpe fracasó.

En 2017, Vladimir Putin otorgó a Sergey Surovkin Héroe de la Federación Rusa por su heroísmo en agosto de 1991.

El 25 de febrero, Putin ordenó que la misma División de Tanques de Taman se dirigiera a Kyiv para aplastar lo que él consideraba un golpe patrocinado por Occidente y reinstaurar la Unión Soviética legítima, lo siento, Rusia, ya que, en su opinión, Rusia es heredera directa de la Unión Soviética. Unión - regla.

Se suponía que los tanques de la División de Tanques Taman pondrían un final brutal a la revolución ucraniana, y los carromatos de la Guardia Nacional que acompañaban al convoy reunirían a los manifestantes. Incluso envió a la división de élite de paracaidistas de Pskov que también participó en el golpe de agosto de 1991, recreando así los acontecimientos de hace treinta y un años.

El convoy explotó con misiles antitanque que no aparecen en los juegos de computadora de World of Tanks que los jóvenes soldados disfrutaban jugando.







Después de una recreación fallida del fallido golpe de agosto, Putin decidió repetir la Guerra Fría que su país había perdido para salir victorioso después de derrotar a Occidente acumulando miserias en sus ciudadanos que no pueden hacer frente a las dificultades como sus siervos rusos.

Putin espera que el mundo entero sufra por sus juegos, y Sergey Sirotkin es su socio ideológico. Es un hombre que disfruta del poder, ya que le permite hacer cosas despreciables a los demás seres humanos.

Después de pasar siete meses en la cárcel por su escapada de conducción de tanques en Moscú, fue acusado de tráfico ilegal de armas cuando era estudiante en la academia militar de élite Frunze.

La historia resurgió en 2011, cuando Sergey Surovkin, de todos los militares, fue puesto a cargo de establecer la policía militar y estuvo a punto de convertirse en su jefe, con dos antecedentes penales a su nombre.

Anteriormente, el teniente coronel Viktor Tsibizov se dirigió a la oficina del fiscal militar con una denuncia de que el jefe de la división, el general de división Sergei Surovikin, lo golpeó. Según Tsibizov, esto se debió al hecho de que no quería votar por el candidato que Surovikin apoyaba extraoficialmente.

Surovikin era conocido por maltratar a los soldados y oficiales superiores. El teniente coronel Andrey Shtakal se suicidó frente a sus colegas después de que Surovkin le gritara y lo maldijera, quien no era tímido con las obscenidades, como les gusta hacer a algunos comandantes militares de mente estrecha, que carecen de suficiente vocabulario cuando hablan con un subordinado.







Su mujer de negocios, la esposa Anna, hace negocios junto con Anastasia Misharina, hija del ex gobernador de la región de Sverdlovsk, Alexander Misharin. Son dueños del grupo Argus de empresas Argus-Forest y emplearon mano de obra gratuita de reclutas en las mejores tradiciones estalinistas.

También se cree que Surovikin organiza el tráfico de drogas a Ekaterimburgo como jefe de personal de la 201ª división de fusileros motorizados, que se suponía que debía detener el tráfico de drogas desde Afganistán a Rusia.

La región de Sverdlovsk y la capital, Ekaterimburgo, tienen el peor problema de drogas en Rusia, así como el mayor porcentaje de infecciones por VIH, debido a la heroína que cruza la frontera desde Afganistán.

Bajo el mando del coronel general Sergei Surovikin, las tropas rusas en Siria, en cooperación con las fuerzas armadas sirias, sufrieron grandes pérdidas en toda la campaña: la muerte del general Asapov y varios coroneles, y cientos de mercenarios del Grupo Wagner.

Surovikin no pudo organizar un cruce a través del río Éufrates en Deir ez-Zor y bloquear a los kurdos. Las fuerzas del gobierno prosirio y los mercenarios rusos fueron objeto de un ataque aéreo de casi cuatro horas desde los EE. UU. en febrero de 2018.

Según un recuento extraoficial, 400 combatientes rusos y sirios murieron, y cientos más resultaron heridos, de hecho tantos que durante meses todos los hospitales de Moscú se llenaron de ellos.

Por lo tanto, es mérito de Surovikin que los kurdos obtuvieron los campos petroleros más grandes y el 75% de todo el petróleo sirio.

Ser puesto a cargo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales es otra afrenta a los oficiales profesionales de carrera, ya que Surovikin carece de experiencia de pilotaje, por lo que una vez pagó con la vida de los soldados y oficiales en Siria. Actualmente coordina ataques aéreos en Ucrania que hacen estallar bloques de apartamentos y centros comerciales.

Leer sobre los comandantes militares rusos y las carreras de los amigos de Putin es como ver un tren descarrilado en cámara lenta.
Sinvergüenzas que odian el mundo y tratan de infligir tanto daño como sea humanamente posible en él es la fuerza impulsora detrás de la invasión de Ucrania.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## paconan (5 Jul 2022)

Mismo mensaje, distintas épocas ,distintos actores y tácticas similares
ya vemos que si funciona el lend-lease como funcionó anteriormente

1941 No tiene sentido prestar y alquilar, solo prolonga el conflicto, dicen los gobernantes del estado nazi. 2022 No tiene sentido prestar y alquilar, solo prolonga el conflicto, dicen los gobernantes del estado nazi.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jul 2022)

Putin está divorciado, tonto el haba.


----------



## Casino (5 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No se que les pasa a los rusos con el fuego...




Pero Slaviansk está controlado por Ucrania de momento.
Por el crepitar de los estallidos parece munición de fusilería.


----------



## favelados (5 Jul 2022)

Este tuitero ha abierto un hilo en permanente actualización para el seguimiento de ataques a depósitos y bases rusas


----------



## Nicors (5 Jul 2022)

Aquí dicen que Rusia está en pausa operativa y que Ucrania sigue bombardeando silos de municiones.









Rusia se prepara para una pausa operativa; Ucrania está atacando con nuevas armas de Occidente. – Galaxia Militar


Rusia probablemente se esté preparando para un tiempo de inactividad operativo para regenerar algunas de sus fuerzas agotadas; Mientras tanto, los




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto era antes o despues de las sanciones?



Las sanciones y las explosiones.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso es notable. La agencia de noticias estatal rusa informa que la aviación rusa destruyó los almacenamientos de municiones ucranianos (!) en el llamado "DNR" controlado por Rusia.
> 
> ¿Cómo podría Ucrania mantener sus depósitos de municiones en un territorio que no controla durante más de 8 años?



Con un misil hipersónico nada menos!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Jul 2022)

Decían que los ucranianos no tenían defensa aérea?

Seis misiles enemigos que volaban por la mañana a través de la región #Dnepropetrovsk fueron derribados por las fuerzas de defensa aérea.


SIX RUS Kalibr Cruise misil derribado por UKR - Ai mejorado 200% + dehalo + compresión inversa + inyección Ai 25 a 60 FPS


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aquí dicen que Rusia está en pausa operativa y que Ucrania sigue bombardeando silos de municiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de las "pausas operativas" (hay que ver lo _fisnos_ que son cuando quieren), es que el de enfrente no se la tome a la vez.


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El problema de las "pausas operativas" (hay que ver lo _fisnos_ que son cuando quieren), es que el de enfrente no se la tome a la vez.



Mientras los cosacos están descansando unos días, los ucranianos están curándose y enterrando a los muertos.


----------



## duncan (5 Jul 2022)

Más madera:









Noruega promete 1.000 millones de euros para apoyar a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Noruega prometió el lunes 1.000 millones de euros (1.040 millones de dólares) para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse, apoyar a las personas necesitadas y para la reconstrucción tras la invasión de Rusia.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jul 2022)

Van a descansar pero en paz, parece ser.


----------



## Alpharius (5 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Mientras los cosacos están descansando unos días, los ucranianos están curándose y enterrando a los muertos.



Sabes que los ucranianos se definen a si mismos como "la nación cosaca", ¿no?


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Sabes que los ucranianos se definen a si mismos como "la nación cosaca", ¿no?



Tambien muchos ucras se definen como europeos, y no son mas que otros alcoholicos como los rusos, pero además corruptos y ladrones.









Cómo los cosacos se convirtieron en las tropas de élite del emperador chino


Eran vistos como unos de los mejores guerreros del imperio Qing y sus descendientes siguen viviendo en China.




es.rbth.com


----------



## Alpharius (5 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Tambien muchos ucras se definen como europeos, y no son mas que otros alcoholicos como los rusos, pero además corruptos y ladrones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ¿pero eso qué tiene que ver? Distinguías entre cosacos y ucranianos, lo cual no tiene mucho sentido, salvo que lo hagas desde la ignorancia.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

En la ciudad lituana de Klapeida, comenzó el desmantelamiento del monumento a los soldados del Ejército Rojo.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

La inexistente aviacion ucraniana en accion


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Se le esta poniendo cara de Smeagol/Gollum


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Aeropuerto de Kherson desde el espacio. Se desconoce qué está ardiendo, pero Chernobaevka es visible a la derecha.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Preparándolos para esta noche


----------



## EGO (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pavel durov fue listo y se largo de Rusia.

Putin le habia puesto en la lista negra por no querer entregarle telegram.Le habian acusado de darle un pisoton a un policia y le esperaba un viaje al delfin negro.


----------



## ELVR (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se le esta poniendo cara de Smeagol/Gollum



¿Está _calbo _y se deja la parte derecha superior larga para peinarse encima de la cocorota? Tuve un jefe que lo hacía y era un espectáculo cuando llegaba en la vespino y se quitaba el casco, era como un punky pero con la cresta lateral en vez de centrada.


----------



## ghawar (5 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero Slaviansk está controlado por Ucrania de momento.
> Por el crepitar de los estallidos parece munición de fusilería.



No hay mucho (https://twitter.com/search?q=#Slaviansk&src=typed_query&f=top) pero parece que los rusos se están acercando... No he encontrado mas info de este hecho en concreto y no se el contexto.


----------



## Nicors (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La inexistente aviacion ucraniana en accion



Me están gustando un montón el bicho, fuerte e idóneo para operaciones CAS.


----------



## Covaleda (5 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Me están gustando un montón el bicho, fuerte e idóneo para operaciones CAS.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1112897



No se puede negar que bonito es un rato.


----------



## Casino (5 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No se puede negar que bonito es un rato.




Además, las primeras veces funciona....


----------



## paconan (5 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky desenmascara las mentiras y falacias de Igor Gump portavoz del ministerio de defensa o "misterio de defensa y trolas"?
Los rusos han destruido mas aviones militares de los que ha tenido Ucrania en toda sus historia


¿Por qué Rusia niega las bajas de su ejército en Ucrania y cuánto tiempo logrará ocultarlo?







El general Igor Konashenkov, portavoz principal del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, miente en nombre del presidente Vladimir Putin y dice tonterías en sus informes diarios de la operación militar especial con una cara seria en las mejores tradiciones del portavoz del presidente Dmitry Peskov y portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores. Asunto Maria Zakharova.

Nacionalistas... bandas armadas enloquecidas... merodeadores, ladrones... banderovtsi... Nazis ucranianos... Régimen Nacionalista de Kiev... militantes...

Esta no es la lista completa de apodos para el ejército ucraniano que defiende su tierra contra la agresión rusa que se le ocurrió a Konashenkov.

El 24 de febrero, el general Konashenkov informó: “Los soldados del ejército ucraniano en masa abandonan sus posiciones, abandonan sus armas y se rinden sin luchar”.

Sin embargo, a partir de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa dejó de dividir al ejército ucraniano en buenos y malos y declaró que el ejército ruso está luchando contra militantes, mercenarios y nazis. En la jerga de MinDef, que lees en Quora:
Nacionalista/militante/nazi es un ucraniano que se niega a rendirse al ejército ruso.

El 30 de marzo, Konashenkov informó que “se están formando dos batallones de nazis… en una sinagoga que Kyiv está utilizando para sus propósitos nacionalistas”.

¿El presidente judío, el primer ministro judío y el ministro de defensa judío en Kyiv ordenaron formar batallones nazis en una sinagoga?

No hay contradicción aquí porque el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergey Lavrov, cuya hija está casada con un ciudadano israelí y cuyos tres nietos son ciudadanos de Israel, explicó: “Adolfo Hitler tenía sangre judía”.

¿Ridículo? Soy medio judío y los bots de Putin me han llamado Nazi y Führer en Quora casi desde el primer día. Rusia está dirigida por gopnicks, ladrones de clase baja, así que no esperes ningún sentido común de ellos.

Konashenkov usa otros términos en la neolengua: la ocupación es "tomar el control", en lugar de bombardear a los civiles en la ciudad, "bloquear la ciudad", y las batallas callejeras son "purgas".

En ningún momento Konashenkov habló sobre la retirada de las fuerzas rusas. Su salida de Kyiv y Chernihiv, la llamó “reagrupamiento planificado de tropas”.

Esto presentó un problema ya que los mismos asentamientos que cambiaron de manos y luego fueron recapturados fueron anunciados como capturados como si fuera la primera vez.

Por ejemplo, Konashenkov informó el 2 de marzo que Kremennaya en la República Popular de Lugansk fue tomada bajo control ruso.

Y luego, el 7 de marzo, anunció nuevamente que "Kremennaya acaba de ser tomada bajo el control ruso".

31 de marzo, “las tropas rusas avanzaron cinco kilómetros y tomaron el control de Kremennaya”.

1 de abril, “El ejército ruso bloqueó el asentamiento de Kremennaya”.

17 de abril, “El ejército ruso destruyó cuarenta agrupaciones con equipo militar y tropas ucranianas en Kremennaya”.

El 21 de abril, “tropas de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de las Fuerzas Armadas de Luhansk tomaron Kremennaya bajo control total”.

En la sesión informativa de la mañana del 28 de febrero, Konashenkov informó: “314 tanques, 57 lanzacohetes múltiples, 121 cañones de artillería, 274 vehículos blindados de transporte de los nacionalistas han sido destruidos”.

En la noche del mismo día, las cifras cambiaron, pero al revés. “311 tanques, 51 lanzacohetes múltiples, 147 cañones de artillería [aumento de 36 en unas pocas horas], 263 vehículos blindados de transporte fueron destruidos por el ejército ruso”.

El 16 de abril, Konashenkov afirmó que desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, se destruyeron 987 piezas de artillería del ejército ucraniano. Al día siguiente, se destruyeron 111 cañones de artillería adicionales. En la noche del mismo día, Konashenkov agregó 106 cañones de artillería más a la cuenta de 1098.

A los días siguientes fueron voladas cuatro baterías de cañones de artillería que sumaban 1.004. Eso es 94 menos que el día anterior.

El 6 de marzo, Konashenkov afirmó que “casi toda la Fuerza Aérea lista para el combate del régimen de Kiev fue destruida”.

Cuatro días después, corrigió que “el 90% de las bases de las fuerzas aéreas y los aviones de combate quedaron fuera de servicio”.

El 24 de marzo, “se destruyó el 70% del equipamiento militar del ejército ucraniano”.

El 25 de marzo, informó: “Casi toda la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha sido destruida”.

Para el 4 de junio, según el informe diario, el ejército ruso ha destruido más aviones militares que los que ha tenido Ucrania en toda su historia. Según Konashenkov, 187 aviones militares fueron destruidos, mientras que el ejército ucraniano solo tenía 138.

Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso perdió solo un avión militar, un avión de combate, y fue en el primer día debido a un mal funcionamiento técnico. El piloto se expulsó y regresó a su base militar a salvo.

Konashenkov afirmó que se destruyeron 75 Bayraktar más un hangar que albergaba varias unidades, mientras que en ese momento Ucrania solo tenía 62 Bayraktar.

¿Como es eso posible? Los soldados rusos llevan los restos de un Bayraktar a varias posiciones y los fotografían para recibir una gran bonificación.

Las matanzas de nacionalistas han ido creciendo a pasos agigantados. Si inicialmente, Konashenkov reportó 100 KIA ucranianos por día, en abril las cifras aumentaron a 500. En los primeros 100 días de la operación militar especial, según los informes de Konashenkov, el ejército ruso mató a 40.596 soldados y oficiales ucranianos.

Esto debería sumar aproximadamente 160 000 WIA, o alrededor del 80 % del ejército ucraniano.

Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso no sufrió bajas. De repente dejaron de morir después de reportar 1.351 KIA el 25 de marzo.

Konashenkov no dijo nada sobre el crucero hundido Moskva o la contraofensiva en el óblast de Kherson, ni sobre la pérdida de más de 70 unidades de equipo militar en el cruce del río en Donbass. ¿Bucha? Nada.

Por sus talentos especiales, Putin ascendió a Konashenkov al rango de teniente general, aunque pasó toda su carrera en el servicio de prensa.

Y finalmente, como guinda del pastel, el general Konashenkov estudió en el Instituto Militar de Zhitomir en Ucrania.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## paconan (5 Jul 2022)

Otro? si que tiene peligro ser ejecutivo en Gazprom, tienes muchas papeletas de ser "ejecutado"
Será por el tema de no pagar dividendos?

El ejecutivo ruso vinculado al gigante energético de Putin, Gazprom, es encontrado muerto a tiros en su piscina en la última muerte misteriosa de los magnates del país. Esto es Loco. Las personas relacionadas con Gazprom caen como moscas. 



1/2 El cuerpo del director de la empresa contratista 'Gazprom', Yurii Voronov, fue encontrado en la piscina de un pueblo de élite cerca de Vyborg, – informan los medios locales.
2/2 Murió de un tiro en la cabeza. Una pistola traumática Grand Power yacía junto a ella, varios cartuchos gastados yacían en el fondo. Cabe señalar que esta es la quinta muerte en seis meses asociada con la industria del gas rusa.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro? si que tiene peligro ser ejecutivo en Gazprom, tienes muchas papeletas de ser "ejecutado"
> Será por el tema de no pagar dividendos?
> 
> El ejecutivo ruso vinculado al gigante energético de Putin, Gazprom, es encontrado muerto a tiros en su piscina en la última muerte misteriosa de los magnates del país. Esto es Loco. Las personas relacionadas con Gazprom caen como moscas.
> ...



Estaba jugando a la ruleta rusa dentro de la piscina, típico de allí. Nada de que sospechar, caso cerrado


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Puede ser error al traducir. El traductor del twitter es una castaña y aveces incluso yo cuando pongo la traducción salen unos churros que aveces has de retocar y se cambia el contexto sin querer


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Industria de Kazajstán rescindirá los acuerdos de arrendamiento con las compañías navieras rusas si transportan grano ucraniano. #Kazakhstan puede rescindir el contrato de arrendamiento del buque "Zhibek Zholy" si se confirman las violaciones.


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Se enfrenta a la pena capital en forma de pena de muerte...

¿Eres retrasado mental?


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Es que ni si quiera lees esas payasadas... Mal tienes que ir en el trabajo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Se enfrenta a la pena capital en forma de pena de muerte...
> 
> ¿Eres retrasado mental?



Si lo es


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Ojito a Rusia y Noruega porque puede subir la tensión. El presidente de la Duma, Vyacheslav Volodin, ha dado instrucciones al Comité de Asuntos Exteriores para que revise el tratado de delimitación del Mar de Barents con Noruega por el asunto de Svalbard.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Pues la cuenta llamada: Canadian Ukrainian Volunteer de twitter al final se ha demostrado que era un fraude









Celebrity Ukraine ‘volunteer’ soldier exposed as fraud by internet sleuths


Reality of the ‘Canadian Ukrainian Volunteer’ social media account reveals a cynical and dangerous edge to the online information war




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Larsil (5 Jul 2022)

La guerra, siempre es cuestión de la lsiue que hace lae en lsi porque si hay lsae significa que la lj hace lsi y no lse. ¿Por? Si la gente piensa eso, mejor para Bravos, porque los Targaryen siempre me hacen lsae y yo luego me quedo cómo la. La lsteial debe hacer li y lsuei. 

Yo no sé nada de esto.


----------



## favelados (5 Jul 2022)

Antes por el humo se sabía dónde estaba el fuego

Ahora gracias a las imágenes de los satélites es al revés, por el fuego se sabe dónde está el humo.



El algodón no engaña, cada día más fuegos detrás de las líneas rusas


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Los juicios de Nuremberg sirvieron para juzgar a unos invasores asesinos. Estás poniendo muy mal ejemplo, porque el único que ha invadido y asesinado es Putin... Al menos, el argumentario de la embajada pásalo mejor.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Jul 2022)

Segun Strelkov (ex comandante en jefe de las repúblicas separatistas) TODA LA FLOTA RUSA SE DIRIGE HACIA ODESSA ARMADA HASTA LOS DIENTES


su Telegram oficial https://t.me/c/1269169425/111564 ОПУБЛИКОВАНА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ВЫХОДЕ РОССИЙСКИХ КОРАБЛЕЙ В СТОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ На ТГ-сайте "Иди и смотри" опубликована такая информация: "Черноморский флот ВМФ России в полном составе вышел из портов и направился в сторону Одессы По данным «Иди и...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Kherson Oblast. UKR atacando dirección Tomyna Balka. Eso sí sería una gran noticia.



Está confirmado. Los rusos se han desplazado a toda prisa a Sofiivka y Tomynablka siendo "perseguidos" por la artillería pesada ucraniana, al parecer han causado estragos en la retirada.

Imágenes de satélite FIRMS (NASA) muestran la caza del orco, uffff un puto infierno (con perdón).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Segun Strelkov (ex comandante en jefe de las repúblicas separatistas) TODA LA FLOTA RUSA SE DIRIGE HACIA ODESSA ARMADA HASTA LOS DIENTES
> 
> 
> su Telegram oficial https://t.me/c/1269169425/111564 ОПУБЛИКОВАНА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ВЫХОДЕ РОССИЙСКИХ КОРАБЛЕЙ В СТОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ На ТГ-сайте "Иди и смотри" опубликована такая информация: "Черноморский флот ВМФ России в полном составе вышел из портов и направился в сторону Одессы По данным «Иди и...
> ...



Pues si es toda la flota son 6 fragatas destructores y 4 submarinos


----------



## Nicors (5 Jul 2022)

A ver qué dicen las ratas putinejas, bueno yo no, los tengo en el ignore. Se confirma pues que lo decíamos de hace tiempo, el imperio del este viene a imponer el comunismo aliado con el islam retrógrado.
Es una nueva lucha del viejo enfrentamiento entre el bien y el mal. Las ratas traidoras ofrecerán su culo al invasor.








Las apariciones de la Virgen en Jublyk, en Ucrania: un caso peculiar


Análisis -algo crítico, con contexto eclesial- de las apariciones de la Virgen en 2002 en Ucrania en Jublyk




carifilii.es


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en lugar de acumular tropas en la frontera finlandesa, Rusia parece estar alejándolas.
> 
> 
> @yleuutiset
> informes basados en imágenes satelitales de que a la base Alakurtti justo al lado de le falta una cantidad significativa de equipos en comparación con mediados de mayo



Efectivamente. Qué hay del utópico desplazamiento masivo de tropas orcas amenazando a los fineses? (paso info leída):

*Rusia comenzó a retirar material militar de la frontera con Finlandia tras las declaraciones del país sobre su ingreso en la OTAN*
_*Las fotografías muestran la unidad militar rusa 34.667 ubicada en el pueblo de Alakurtti en la región de Murmansk. Está a unos 70 km de la frontera finlandesa.*_
* "Al menos un tercio o incluso la mitad de los aproximadamente 2.000 soldados abandonaron la base al mismo tiempo", dice la emisora estatal finlandesa Yle.*


----------



## favelados (5 Jul 2022)

Ahora que se espera la llegada de los NASAMS noruegos los ucranianos están usando más sus misiles SAM.

Con los cohetes no guiados pasaba algo parecido, ahora que han recibido los MLRS ya han podido usar mas los lanzacohetes hasta que se les acabe el stock que saben que no van a poder reponer


----------



## favelados (5 Jul 2022)

Pon tu el mapa con los fuegos detrás de las líneas ucranianas


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Jajaja, la invadida por Rusia, gracias. Sí, tenía alguna duda, eres retrasado mental con todas las letras. Fin de la discusión, sipario como dicen en Italia.


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Si lo has visto, ponlo... Retrasado mental.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2022)

Defensa Civil (Teroborona) destruyendo un BMP-2 ruso con un mortero de bolsillo de 60 mm KBA-118.


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Sí, también estaban por Lisboa, tic, tac, mueven tropas de Finlandia mientras amenazan a ese mismo país. Está perdiendo todo el parque móvil militar, tic, tac, han suicidado a todos a los jefes dd gazprom. Tic, tac, ni el chino se quiere runir con él. Tic, tac, hasta los países de nombre stan le vacilan. Tic, tac...


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Nooooooooooo, que va, no envió a tropas sin distintivos... Ni se cargó con un misil un avión...


----------



## uberales (5 Jul 2022)

Yaaaaaa, sí, sí. El tiempo se acaba a Putin.


----------



## favelados (6 Jul 2022)

Sigues proyectando sobre los ucranianos todo lo que hacen tus amigos rusos..

Te parece poco lo de Melitopol?

No te han contado en esas listas de Telegram que sigues lo que ha pasado realmente allí?

Pues vas a tener que seguir viniendo a este hilo para enterarte


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando no cierras a cal y canto las embajadas rusas









La huelga de trabajadores del sector petrolero en Noruega hace temer a Europa una crisis energética


Si se mantiene la protesta, podría afectar a casi el 60% de las exportaciones de gas




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Imágenes bastante poco comunes de las fuerzas ucranianas usando un cañón-mortero soviético 2B9 "Vasilek" de 82 mm en modo automático desde un vehículo civil.


----------



## favelados (6 Jul 2022)

Nuevo hilo logistico-camionero del Telenko


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

Como siempre, ponerlo entre comillas, como cualquier otra noticia relacionada con la agresion rusa. Parece que los agresores ya no dan mas y necesitan una pausa.

Rusia se prepara para una pausa operativa; Ucrania está atacando con nuevas armas de Occidente. – Galaxia Militar

Me gustaría tener más información de cómo va el entrenamiento de las nuevas brigadas de Ucrania en el oeste del país con equipamiento occidental. Pero obviamente Ucrania no va a soltar ni prenda.

Por otro lado, cualquier refuerzo que llegue a bando agresor, dudo que tenga de lejos, ni el mismo entrenamiento ni equipamiento que están recibiendo los ucranianos.

¿Creéis que seria posible un avance de los defensores en los próximos meses? Tengo la impresión de que sí. No digo una ofensiva total, pero si avances importantes. Van a tener tropas frescas, mejor entrenadas, equipadas y con mas moral que los agresores. Amén de una artillería inferior en cantidad, pero superior en alcance y precisión que va a poner la logística rusa aun mas en precario.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Sabes que eso es photosop y del malo ¿No?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sabes que eso es photosop y del malo ¿No?



Son aliens


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son aliens



En serio, si crees que esa foto es real deberías cambiar de gafas o limpiarlas, porque no es que yo crea que no puede ser real, es que esa foto en concreto se ve claramente que los soldados están empastados.


----------



## Subprime (6 Jul 2022)

Venga, el cigarro matutino


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Eres un poco cansino, ¿no? Vete de putas y echa el berroncho que llevas dentro, pero no des el coñazo de divorciado amargado...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> En serio, si crees que esa foto es real deberías cambiar de gafas o limpiarlas, porque no es que yo crea que no puede ser real, es que esa foto en concreto se ve claramente que los soldados están empastados.



Si es un photosop, propaganda hacen los dos bandos. Pero el hecho es que la isla ahora es tierra de nadie. Y el haber tenido que salir por pies es un palo para rusia.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Venga, el cigarro matutino



Vaya epidemia de tabaquismo que tienen los invasores.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ojalá sea así, pero a mi me parece un poco antigua la foto y algo fotosopeada. Con todas las bombas tiradas... Ojalá sea cierto.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Si es un photosop, propaganda hacen los dos bandos. Pero el hecho es que la isla ahora es tierra de nadie. Y el haber tenido que salir por pies es un palo para rusia.



Yo no me he metido en si los ucranianos llevaron la bandera andando o en helicóptero o a lomos de Frodo, lo único que he dicho es que esa foto en concreto era un claro photoshop, porque como ves hay gente que es incapaz de detectar una foto falsa por burda que sea, no sé si porque se lo tragan todo o porque necesitan creer que es real.


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)

Pensaba que eran mas pequeños, vaya bicho


----------



## Fabs (6 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ojalá sea así, pero a mi me parece un poco antigua la foto y algo fotosopeada. Con todas las bombas tiradas... Ojalá sea cierto.



¡Que no es fotoxop! Los gigantes ukros han reocupado la isla y han remodelado y reconstruido todos los edificios. Ahí se les ve claramente llevando el nuevo faro para instalarlo, ya debe estar funcionando a estas alturas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo no me he metido en si los ucranianos llevaron la bandera andando o en helicóptero o a lomos de Frodo, lo único que he dicho es que esa foto en concreto era un claro photoshop, porque como ves hay gente que es incapaz de detectar una foto falsa por burda que sea, no sé si porque se lo tragan todo o porque necesitan creer que es real.



Todo el mundo se deja llevar alguna vez por la emoción. Aunque no sea la norma.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Imágenes bastante poco comunes de las fuerzas ucranianas usando un cañón-mortero soviético 2B9 "Vasilek" de 82 mm en modo automático desde un vehículo civil.



Un par de salvas mas y les explota en la cara, que estos trastos sovieticos de los años 70 no pasan el control de calidac de Rheinmetall ni de coña.


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

No hay corrupción en Rusia.., la cleptocracia es el sistema putiniano

*Detenidos tres generales del Ministerio del Interior por caso de abuso de poder*
El asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior, el teniente general Sergei Umnov, fue detenido por cargos de abuso de poder. Según Kommersant, la investigación solicitará su arresto durante dos meses. Junto con él, los acusados son el jefe de la Dirección General del Ministerio del Interior de San Petersburgo y la región de Leningrado, Alexei Semenov, y el ex subjefe del Ministerio del Interior de San Petersburgo, Ivan Abakumov. también fueron detenidos, informó el Ministerio del Interior.

La investigación afirma que, de 2016 a 2020, varios funcionarios del personal superior de la Dirección Principal del Ministerio del Interior para San Petersburgo y la Región de Leningrado adquirieron propiedades "para uso personal" con los fondos del Fondo "Asistencia a la programas del Departamento Principal de Asuntos Internos de San Petersburgo y la Región de Leningrado”. Según Kommersant, a pedido de los generales, el dinero del fondo se gastó en la compra de bienes inmuebles y automóviles para ellos, así como en el mantenimiento de asistentes independientes.



https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5447604?from=top_main_2


----------



## favelados (6 Jul 2022)

Por fin los rusos sacan los blindados buenos...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No hay corrupción en Rusia.., la cleptocracia es el sistema putiniano
> 
> *Detenidos tres generales del Ministerio del Interior por caso de abuso de poder*
> El asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior, el teniente general Sergei Umnov, fue detenido por cargos de abuso de poder. Según Kommersant, la investigación solicitará su arresto durante dos meses. Junto con él, los acusados son el jefe de la Dirección General del Ministerio del Interior de San Petersburgo y la región de Leningrado, Alexei Semenov, y el ex subjefe del Ministerio del Interior de San Petersburgo, Ivan Abakumov. también fueron detenidos, informó el Ministerio del Interior.
> ...



Y me decían que no habría purgas. El Zar se ha dado con el muro de la realidad en toda la calva y ha visto que en su Cleptocracia roba hasta el ultimo cabo chusquero, no solo su corte, como el creia. ¡En Rusia a partir de ahora, solo va a robar quien tenga permiso directo del Zar!


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Los trenes de munición rusos en el rango de GMLRS son mucho más fáciles de encontrar y atacar que los camiones tácticos. @TrentTelenko

La infraestructura destruida por la artillería rusa más la total falta de logística mecanizada produce una "matemática cervecera" de logística de camiones muy diferente.

1. 90 km en carreteras devastadas por la artillería ucraniana es un mínimo de 2 horas de viaje de ida o 4 horas de ida y vuelta.

12/
2. Dado que los camiones rusos deben cargarse a mano, espera al menos 3 horas para cargar y otras 3 horas para descargar.

3. Agregue los tiempos de descanso necesarios para los conductores, etc. y 1 camión táctico ruso puede hacer 1 recorrido de suministro al día entre el 60 % y el 75 % del radio de acción

14/
3. Continuación ...esa matemática cervecera de 'ALIMENTAR AL OSO', llámese el 30% del modelo de capacidad logística de Vershinn.

Esto tiene enormes implicaciones dada la campaña de interdicción de los depósitos de artillería de Ucrania.

Consulte el hilo de @TheBaseLeg Russian Artillery Depot Strike
15/
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader



>



Y vea el hilo de @COUPSURE Russian Artillery Depot Strike aquí: 

16/
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader



>



Según el Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU., las últimas versiones del GMLRS de EE. UU. que el fuego HIMARS ucraniano alcanza al menos 85 km para alcanzar las diversas probabilidades de error circular OSINT de 3 a 7 metros.


17/
Efectivamente, GMLRS empujará a los camiones tácticos rusos fuera de su rango de suministro sostenido de un día y de ida y vuelta.

Esto significa que Rusia tendrá que depender mucho más de los ferrocarriles que hasta la fecha.

Y los rusos confían cada vez más en los ferrocarriles.
18/
La forma más fácil de sortear la carga reducida de suministro de camiones es 'bombardear' sus tanques, AFV y artillería en el apartadero del ferrocarril.

Mira cómo se reabastece la T-72 junto a un tren

19/
O simplemente base, reabastezca y dispare su artillería de cohetes de mayor alcance y logísticamente más intensiva desde el apartadero del ferrocarril.

Ver

20/
Una vez que Ucrania trabaja a través de los depósitos de artillería más críticos en su lista (mapa).

Utilizará todos sus activos de ataque profundo recientemente adquiridos para golpear los trenes de suministro de municiones rusos como en esos retweets.

21/
Los trenes de munición rusos en el rango de GMLRS son mucho más fáciles de encontrar y atacar que los camiones tácticos.

Además, cuando se detona, tendrá que pasar una amplia autorización del tren y la eliminación de EOD antes de que la línea de las líneas ferroviarias se pueda usar nuevamente.

GMLRS significa que la logística rusa está arruinada.
22/Fin
• • •









Thread by @TrentTelenko on Thread Reader App


@TrentTelenko: I haven't talked truck logistics in a while. This thread will revisit truck logistics of the Russo-Ukrainian War. 1. What we thought we knew. 2. The logistical truth on the ground. 3. And how Ukraine...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

El sonido de la munición rusa explotando en Donetsk.

¿Qué significa esto para la logística rusa?
Un hilo :

desde 2014-15, Rusia construyó docenas de depósitos de municiones escondidos en edificios civiles cerca de las estaciones de tren en las partes de Ucrania que ocupa.

1/n


Los depósitos logísticos rusos siempre están cerca de los ferrocarriles, ya que el ejército ruso tiene una grave falta de unidades logísticas, especialmente unidades de transporte.

Esto se ve agravado por el hecho de que el ejército de Rusia es corrupto y tecnológicamente atrasado, incluso evitando cosas como montacargas o grúas.

2/n

Por lo tanto, los suministros y municiones rusos se cargan a mano en trenes, se transportan hacia el frente, se descargan allí a mano, se cargan en camiones a mano y luego se conducen a las unidades de primera línea, donde se descargan nuevamente a mano.

Lleva mucho tiempo. Ningún otro ejército es tan atrasado.

3/n

Entonces, ¿cómo funcionó el suministro de munición ruso en Donbas hasta que Ucrania recibió M142 HIMARS con cohetes GMLRS de largo alcance y obuses autopropulsados PzH 2000, AHS Krab y CAESAR de alta precisión?

Bueno:
1) en Rusia se cargaron de 2000 a 4000 toneladas de munición en un tren

4/n

2) el tren ingresó a Ucrania, se detuvo en varios puntos a 30-40 km del frente, la munición se descargó y se almacenó cerca
3) luego, las unidades de primera línea enviaron sus camiones para recoger la munición que necesitaban

Lo mismo se aplica para combustible, repuestos, comida, etc

5/n

Los rusos dependen tanto de los ferrocarriles que tienen 28.500 tropas ferroviarias encargadas de reparar y construir vías férreas.

Como, por ejemplo, este puente que construyeron sobre el río Oskil para abastecer su próxima ofensiva planeada desde Izium hacia Sloviansk.

6/n

Cuando el ejército de Rusia no puede acceder a los ferrocarriles, todo su sistema logístico colapsa.
El avance ruso al este de Kyiv fracasó cuando los rusos no pudieron capturar las vías férreas que pasaban por las provincias de Chernihiv y Sumy. Con ciudades como Nizhyn, Chernihiv y Sumy obstinadamente

7/n

defendida por las tropas ucranianas, Rusia tuvo que transportar sus suministros en camión a sus tropas al este de Kyiv... y eso fracasó espectacularmente, ya que las tropas rusas no pueden moverse más de 90-100 km de sus depósitos de suministros y en ese rango Rusia solo puede suministrar sus unidades para operaciones defensivas.

8/n

La distancia de los ferrocarriles en Rusia a Brovary en las afueras de Kyiv es de 350 km... 300 km de los cuales estaban plagados de fuerzas especiales ucranianas y partisanos que buscaban volar las columnas de suministro rusas (foto).

Ahora en Donbas, Kherson, Zaporizhzhia rusia puede suministrar sus tropas por tren.

9/n


Esto le permite a Rusia adelantar las 10,000 toneladas de munición de artillería que gasta cada semana; y enviar los tanques de reemplazo, obuses, etc. necesarios para reemplazar las inmensas pérdidas materiales de Rusia y el combustible necesario.

Pero ahora los depósitos de munición rusos y los puntos de suministro

10/n

están dentro del alcance de la artillería y los cohetes.

AHS Krab, PzH 2000 y CAESAR pueden usar proyectiles de sangrado de base con un alcance de 40 km (foto: un CAESAR disparando un proyectil de sangrado de base).
Además, estos obuses utilizan modernos sistemas de control de incendios, que utilizan GPS para establecer su propio

11/n


posición y luego use las coordenadas GPS del objetivo para calcular la elevación y desviación correctas del cañón, luego mueva automáticamente el cañón a su posición. Los tres sistemas también usan radar para medir la velocidad de un proyectil disparado y ajustar el cañón después de cada disparo.

12/n


Nunca antes la artillería de Ucrania había tenido tanta precisión y alcance. Esto permite a Ucrania atacar los depósitos de suministros rusos hasta 35 km por detrás del frente con una precisión milimétrica.

Y gracias a 10,000s de patriotas ucranianos en los territorios ocupados rusos, Ucrania conoce el

13/n

coordenadas de CADA depósito de munición ruso.

Y ahora Ucrania también recibió GMLRS. GMLRS conserva la precisión total hasta 85 km. Esto permite a Ucrania aterrizar un cohete con precisión en un edificio a 85 km de distancia y configurar la espoleta para detonar las 50 libras de PBX-109 dentro del edificio.

14/n





__





Thread by noclador: The sound of russian ammo blowing up in Donetsk. ... - PingThread


The sound of russian ammo blowing up in Donetsk. What does this mean for russian logistics? A thread : Since 2014-15 russia built dozens of ammo dumps hidden in civilian buildings near railway stations in the parts of Ukraine it occupies. 1/n



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Claro que es mentira, la OTAN ,nazis y demás son patrañas y excusas para apropiarse de los recursos de ucrania

Rusia aleja su 80.ª Brigada Ártica de la próxima frontera de la OTAN con Finlandia. De la misma manera que han eliminado la Brigada Ártica 200 de su frontera con la OTAN Noruega anteriormente. Esto se debe a que Rusia no ve a la OTAN como una amenaza y nunca ha visto a la OTAN como una amenaza. Fue una mentira.


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Un par de salvas mas y les explota en la cara, que estos trastos sovieticos de los años 70 no pasan el control de calidac de Rheinmetall ni de coña.



Mola mas este unboxing de material occidental que va llegando (luego te pregunto por el modelo del arma)


----------



## favelados (6 Jul 2022)

Lo último que traduce Paconan es del hilo de Theiner, basta ver cómo mueven las cajas para comprender por qué van a perder la guerra... 

Ejército del s.XX con logística del s.XIX


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Nunca he visto una explosion de un tanque de esta magnitud, parece que iba supervitaminado de municion


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Llevan meses dibujando pinzas en los mapas y hablando de calderos con miles de prisioneros pero todo lo que hay son ataques frontales fruto de la desesperación o la incompetencia.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (6 Jul 2022)

La Tercera Roma es incansable en la defensa de Ojjcidente...


----------



## pep007 (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mola mas este unboxing de material occidental que va llegando (luego te pregunto por el modelo del arma)



Joder! Que peligro...! Para el matrimonio.


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



a robar a toda prisa


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ahora tiene una tasa de éxito del 80 por ciento con el derribo de misiles de crucero.

“No queda defensa aérea”


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El 73 ° Centro Naval de Propósitos Especiales que lleva el nombre de Kosh Otaman Antin Golovaty destruyó la posición y el cuartel rusos con mano de obra


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El presunto grupo de sabotaje ucraniano atacó la posición de campo fronteriza rusa el 5 de julio alrededor de la aldea de Krasnaya Yaruga en el óblast de Belgorod, matando a un guardia fronterizo con disparos de francotiradores e hiriendo a varios más con AGS. Detalles del evento descritos por el bloguero ruso Lobaev Vlad:


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El Parlamento ruso ha aprobado en primera votación un proyecto de ley que permitirá adoptar una economía de guerra.

Requerirá que las empresas rusas suministren bienes a los militares y obedezcan a los trabajadores para que trabajen horas extras para el esfuerzo bélico.

¿No es esto una “operación militar especial”?


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania ahora tiene una tasa de éxito del 80 por ciento con el derribo de misiles de crucero.
> 
> “No queda defensa aérea”


----------



## moncton (6 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Pues como no los usen para mover mercancia entre puertos rusos no se si les serviran de mucho

Ninguna naviera ni empresa de seguros va a tocar esos barcos


----------



## Segismunda (6 Jul 2022)

A Putin le están cogiendo su culito y partiendo su madre delante de todo el mundo, yo temo sus represarias porque ese man no tiene autoestima va a lanzar una bomba en Madrid o Nueva York de pura rabia pendeja por su masculinidad frágil.


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



También puede serlo para que algún que otro ejecutivo...


Decían que habían encontrado un yacimiento importante en Siberia


El gran proyecto de desarrollo petrolero en el Ártico "East Oil" de la rusa "Rosneft" se detuvo debido a las sanciones.



estan debilitando el rublo


*USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso*

Moscú

62,4086
+1,2586(+2,06%)



*EUR/RUB - Euro Rublo ruso*

Forex en tiempo real

65,128
+3,532(+5,73%)


----------



## moncton (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Parlamento ruso ha aprobado en primera votación un proyecto de ley que permitirá adoptar una economía de guerra.
> 
> Requerirá que las empresas rusas suministren bienes a los militares y obedezcan a los trabajadores para que trabajen horas extras para el esfuerzo bélico.
> 
> ¿No es esto una “operación militar especial”?



Pues segun dicen los follaputis, la economia rusa va como un tiro que lo unico que cuentan son las materias primas y el resto de la economia lo cambian en un pispas

y los que van a sufrir son las economias avanzadas que al parecer solo rusia vende materias primas


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pues segun dicen los follaputis, la economia rusa va como un tiro que lo unico que cuentan son las materias primas y el resto de la economia lo cambian en un pispas
> 
> y los que van a sufrir son las economias avanzadas que al parecer solo rusia vende materias primas



Creen que una economía poco mayor que la española puede enfrentarse al mundo entero.


----------



## moncton (6 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creen que una economía poco mayor que la española puede enfrentarse al mundo entero.



En volumen la economia rusa es un poco mayor que la española, pero quitale exportaciones de gas y petroleo en crudo y esta al nivel de desarrollo del africa subsahariana. Como decian los americanos, son una gasolinera que hace las veces de pais

un pais que tiene que importar compresas no esta para darle lecciones a nadie


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que la afirmación sea similar a las afirmaciones diarias de que la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha sido destruida.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El primer grupo de reclutas ucranianos llegó a Gran Bretaña para recibir entrenamiento. #London se ha comprometido a formar hasta 10.000 #Ukrainian reclutas. El primer grupo realizará un curso de jóvenes combatientes con soldados de la Brigada Auxiliar de las Fuerzas de Seguridad #British XI.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Beneficios de las sanciones. Parte 1 Uno de los CC en Moscú. Pero antes de las sanciones, todos los centros comerciales estaban llenos. ¿Cómo es la sustitución de importaciones y las chaquetas acolchadas? ¿Dónde están las marcas rusas?


----------



## moncton (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Se le esta acabando el aliento al banco central ruso?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Danilov: Aproximadamente un millón de ucranianos obtienen experiencia militar y de combate.

El secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, Oleksiy Danilov, elogió la "calidad" de los ucranianos sobre la cantidad de tropas rusas y agregó que la invasión a gran escala de Rusia estaba impulsando el rearme de Ucrania.


----------



## keylargof (6 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Rateros rusos/prorrusos nacionalirobando! Me pinchas y no sangro.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Finlandia se une a la OTAN: Rusia reduce la presencia militar cerca de la frontera con Finlandia y la envía a Ucrania.

Nunca se trató de la OTAN, sino de los planes imperialistas de la Rusia fascista sobre Ucrania.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

No han robado nada, han bloqueado las cuentas y sus activos. Se les ha bloqueado al país de Rusia por invadir otro país y a los amigos y aprovechados que pululan alrededor del sátrapa de turno de Rusia. Pero legalmente no pueden hacer nada, no pueden cederlo a Ucrania, no pueden darlo a los rusos, no pueden usarlo (aquí hay algunos países que están viendo como hacer legalmente para alquilar las cosas y reducir su mantenimiento). No están robadas están bloqueadas. Es lo normal cuando un tarado mental monta una guerra sin sentido. Así que a mentir a la embajada de Rusia y pide un buen argumentario... Retrasado mental.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No han robado nada, han bloqueado las cuentas y sus activos. Se les ha bloqueado al país de Rusia por invadir otro país y a los amigos y aprovechados que pululan alrededor del sátrapa de turno de Rusia. Pero legalmente no pueden hacer nada, no pueden cederlo a Ucrania, no pueden darlo a los rusos, no pueden usarlo (aquí hay algunos países que están viendo como hacer legalmente para alquilar las cosas y reducir su mantenimiento). No están robadas están bloqueadas. Es lo normal cuando un tarado mental monta una guerra sin sentido. Así que a mentir a la embajada de Rusia y pide un buen argumentario... Retrasado mental.



Para robos lo que estan haciendo los rusos en Ucrania: Grano, acero, lavadoras, robo de niños, etc . No se a quien respondes, lo debo de tener en el ignore.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Para robos lo que estan haciendo los rusos en Ucrania: Grano, acero, lavadoras, robo de niños, etc . No se a quien respondes, lo debo de tener en el ignore.



El imbécil de coco portugal...


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

En un período de 24 horas, Rusia hace estallar la principal refinería de Kazajistán y bloquea su principal oleoducto.

¿Putin realmente quiere una guerra con Kazajstán en este momento?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En un período de 24 horas, Rusia hace estallar la principal refinería de Kazajistán y bloquea su principal oleoducto.
> 
> ¿Putin realmente quiere una guerra con Kazajstán en este momento?



Segun el tweet original han cerrado el oleoducto, no lo ha volado.


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Estan simplificando las ventas de turismos al máximo

*Las ventas de turismos en Rusia cayeron un 82% en junio*
Según la Asociación de Empresas Europeas (AEB), en términos anuales, las ventas de turismos y vehículos comerciales ligeros en Rusia en junio de 2022 disminuyeron un 82% y ascendieron a 27.761 unidades. Los expertos también registraron un aumento en los indicadores de junio en comparación con la situación en mayo en un 14,4%.
El informe de la AEB ( .pdf ) aclara que en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021, en el primer semestre de 2022 las ventas de turismos y vehículos comerciales ligeros nuevos disminuyeron un 56,9%. Los líderes de ventas en junio fueron AvtoVAZ, KIA, GAZ y Hyundai.
En junio, la AEB informó que el mercado automotriz en Rusia se había reducido en un factor de seis; de hecho, los concesionarios rusos solo estaban vendiendo sus existencias debido a la falta de nuevas entregas. Tampoco hay demanda activa en el mercado, y la mayoría de las marcas extranjeras, excepto las chinas, han suspendido la producción en la Federación Rusa.









Продажи легковых автомобилей в России в июне снизились на 82%


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Pues sí lo devolverán a las personas si no tienen que ver con la guerra de invasión a Ucrania y a Rusia se lo devolverán si han pagado todo el coste de la destrucción.

Hostias las amapolas... Jajajaja, pero, ¿no ves que dices gilipolleces?


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Los canales Tg locales en Donetsk informan de un ataque con misiles en el microdistrito de Azotny. Como resultado del bombardeo, se eleva humo negro.


----------



## Casino (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Danilov: Aproximadamente un millón de ucranianos obtienen experiencia militar y de combate.
> 
> El secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, Oleksiy Danilov, elogió la "calidad" de los ucranianos sobre la cantidad de tropas rusas y agregó que la invasión a gran escala de Rusia estaba impulsando el rearme de Ucrania.




Pero cuando la guerra acabe habrá un repunte en la delincuencia organizada de bandas ucranianas. Si no hay alguna guerrita proxy que reciba el excedente de adictos a la adrenalina y el dinero.


----------



## Casino (6 Jul 2022)

Espero que junto a los desmanes de la moronegrada sirva para mover la ventana de Overton hacia el lugar correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos habla de Buriatia y como los Buriatos siempre han sido maltratados y usados
De ahí puede ser su cruel comportamiento, por el maltrato que han tenido

¿Se considera Rusia un “imperio del mal” tras la invasión de Ucrania en 2022?






En la invasión de Ucrania de 2022, las autoridades rusas están tratando de no utilizar demasiados rusos étnicos como carne de cañón por temor a la reacción pública contra los planes de Napoleón de Putin.

Como solución, los buriatos, los kalmiks, los tuvi, los chechenos, los ingushi y los jóvenes de otras minorías étnicas de la Federación Rusa son reclutados y enviados a las picadoras de carne.

En las repúblicas disidentes de Luhansk y Donetsk, los hombres son reclutados por la fuerza en cantidades industriales, ya que las regiones están fuera del sistema de jurisprudencia ruso y ningún tribunal ruso puede aceptar sus casos.

Otro estado fallido que Putin ayudó a sostener, Siria, también proporciona voluntarios que van a luchar a Ucrania banalmente por hambre.

Tratados como ciudadanos de tercera clase, los buriatos, un pueblo mongol que vive cerca del lago Baikal en Siberia, son arrojados al frente durante las batallas más feroces, y mueren en tal cantidad que hay rumores de que se está cometiendo un genocidio contra ellos. alrededor de medio millón de personas.

Una escuela en Ulan Ude, capital de Buryatia, informó que los niños se quejan del mal olor de la carne podrida: el gimnasio de la escuela estaba siendo utilizado como una cinta transportadora para exhibir a los soldados buriatos muertos que llegaban todos los días antes del entierro.

Según el canal de Telegram Russian Bordsch, los KIA de los buryats son mayores que los de cualquier otra etnia por un factor de diez. Un buriato tiene diez veces más posibilidades de morir o resultar herido en Ucrania que un ruso étnico.

El gobernador de Buriatia, Alexei Tsidenov, es designado por Putin. Es mitad ruso, mitad buriato, proviene de Zabaikal Krai y no habla el idioma buriato. Sus electores no lo consideran uno de los suyos.

Obedeciendo las solicitudes del Kremlin, Tsidenov envía a los buriatos al frente de guerra en otro continente a 5.300 kilómetros de distancia, o aproximadamente a la misma distancia que Kuala Lumpur, Malasia en los trópicos.

Históricamente, la región ha estado fuertemente militarizada, con muchas bases militares. Para los hombres locales, esta suele ser la única opción de carrera decente, ya que Buriatia es una de las regiones más pobres de la Federación Rusa (81 de 85 regiones en calidad de vida según Rosstat).

Los soldados buriatos en Ucrania han sido una vergüenza para el Kremlin. A menudo son los biryats quienes roban retretes, lavadoras y ropa interior femenina.

Según muchos relatos de ucranianos, también son los soldados más sádicos del ejército ruso que exhiben una ferocidad sin precedentes contra los civiles, incluidas violaciones y torturas en Bucha.

En Kherson y Novaya Kahovka, los buriatos y los chechenos han dividido los territorios capturados en esferas de influencia como las mafias de Nueva York, y los lugareños a menudo pueden escuchar los disparos automáticos de Kalashnikov entre los dos grupos étnicos.

Kadirovtsi (milicia privada del señor de la guerra checheno Kadyrov) tomó el control de Mariyupol después de que los buriatos menos valiosos fueran transportados a la picadora de carne en el frente de Donbas.

Según muchos relatos, los combatientes chechenos se ven a sí mismos como “una raza superior” a los “esclavos rusos”. Odian la autoridad central en Moscú ya los rusos, pero no se rebelan solo porque su región recibe anualmente enormes tributos de Moscú.

Cabe señalar aquí que la conquista de las tierras de los buriatos por parte de Moscovia comenzó en el siglo XVII, en el que exterminaron a más buriatos de los que hay vivos hoy en día (cientos de miles) y se prolongó durante más de un siglo, desde 1620 hasta 1728.

Pedro el Grande dio a los cosacos rienda suelta para hacer lo que sea necesario para someter a los buriatos e instalar el poder imperial en la región, e incluso el emperador, que ejecutó públicamente a personas con un hacha y en un momento colgó a los rebeldes rebeldes de Streltsy en la pared de un monasterio, estaba horrorizado. en el alcance del saqueo de los cosacos desatados sobre los buriatos a quienes consideraban infrahumanos.

Después de la anexión de las tierras de los buriatos, la región de Baikal fue sacudida por disturbios y levantamientos, la guerra de guerrillas continuó y miles de buriatos murieron.

Después de la revolución de febrero, se creó el estado de Buryat-Mongolia, pero después de la Revolución de Octubre, los bolcheviques reprimieron sin piedad todos los intentos de obtener la independencia de Buriatia.

En la década de 1930, aparecieron numerosas prisiones y campos de trabajo en Buriatia, donde se encerraba a los convictos más peligrosos. Cuando fueron liberados, se instalaron cerca.

Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la capital de Buriatia, Ulan-Ude, se convirtió en un centro de transbordo donde convergían las rutas de Kolyma y Magadan. En 1953, la ciudad estuvo bajo el dominio de los bandidos durante varios meses.

Bajo Vladimir Putin, ha comenzado la rusificación de Buriatia. Se suprimió el idioma buriato y el sistema educativo escolar los presionó para que se identificaran primero como rosiyane (ciudadanos de Rusia) y, en segundo lugar, como una etnia.

Hubo un escándalo que se volvió viral cuando una adolescente de Buryat se quejó a la policía de que sus padres le hablan en Buryat, mientras que ella es rossiyanka, hablante de ruso y no tiene nada que ver con la etnia de Buryat.

Una mujer buriatia con la que salí brevemente en Moscú no confesó sus raíces, y cuando presioné, dijo sonrojándose: "¡Oh, mis padres son buriatos, pero yo soy rossiyanka (rusa)!".

En general, creo que es comprensible por qué los buriatos de hoy se comportan así en Ucrania después de haber sido tratados con tanta crueldad por Moscú en sus múltiples formas durante siglos.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Todo el mundo se deja llevar alguna vez por la emoción. Aunque no sea la norma.



A todos nos la cuelan alguna vez, el problema es que hay gente que se lo muestras y en vez de reconocerlo insiste en que es real porque es incapaz de aceptar que se la han colado, y en España por desgracia abunda ese tipo de imbécil.

Es más fácil engañar a alguien que hacerle ver que ha sido engañado.


----------



## Subprime (6 Jul 2022)

Humo y mas humo


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Humo y mas humo


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky nos habla de Buriatia y como los Buriatos siempre han sido maltratados y usados
> De ahí puede ser su cruel comportamiento, por el maltrato que han tenido
> 
> ¿Se considera Rusia un “imperio del mal” tras la invasión de Ucrania en 2022?
> ...





Lo que va a ser un descojone es ver a los follaputines defendiendo al Gremlin cuando empiecen las primaveras, muchos de ellos favorables al indigenismo latinoamericano, no querrán indigenismo para las etnias de Asia. Esas que sigan bajo la opresión de los orcos, que eso es bien.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Demencia en estado puro. Ahora sí que no va a llegar a Rusia ni una caja de compresas. A ver quien pone el barco.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto, que te he insutado y te seguiré insultando, te he llamado retrasado mental e imbécil. Pero me gusta más majadero, mamarracho, mamahuevos, sorbelefas, "rincoglionito", pelele, mequetrefe, mongolito, soplagaitas, indocumentado, iletrado, analfabeto, pusilánime, púgil, purulento, etc. 
La razón por la que te seguiré insultando, no es porque no tenga argumentos (que los tengo), sino porque solo sois los lameculos de un puto sátrapa. Si estuviéramos en Cuba comeríais polla castrista, si fuera Irán o del Sha o de los barbudos, si fuera Corra del Norte de los Kim, la Alemania nazi de los camisas pardas, de la Alemania Oriental de los soviéticos, de Yugoslavia de Tito, de Rumanía de Ceaucescu, etc. Porque sois eso unos infraseres intelectuales que os gusta estar supeditado a un tío que mande, mientras os roba o mata a vuestros vecinos. Así que, zopenco, deja de hacer el ridículo defendiendo a caciques como Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas

Un soldado ruso destruye un S-300 TEL ucraniano capturado utilizando un método bastante interesante.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Los primeros barcos de la Marina de los EE. UU. con préstamo y arrendamiento para Ucrania están listos para partir en Baltimore.
Para los "mozhempavtarits" rusos, ahora es necesario atacar el convoy estadounidense con sus submarinos.
Y luego, sobre las ruinas del Kremlin...


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Uno de los 50 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113G3DK donados por Dinamarca


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El internet ruso está comenzando a llenarse de quejas sobre la cadena de hamburguesas “Tasty & That's It”, que reemplazó a McDonald's en Rusia por no cumplir con los estándares de seguridad alimentaria. Los bollos a menudo tienen moho y se encuentran insectos en la carne.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los primeros barcos de la Marina de los EE. UU. con préstamo y arrendamiento para Ucrania están listos para partir en Baltimore.
> Para los "mozhempavtarits" rusos, ahora es necesario atacar el convoy estadounidense con sus submarinos.
> Y luego, sobre las ruinas del Kremlin...



Joooooder, esto no lo esperaba. Pero buenas noticias. Espero que lo sepan usar rápido que pasen los Dardanelos sin problemas. Vamos, que se está preparando un desembarco total y reconquista, no me extrañaría que fuera Crimea...


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

07/04/2022 Aeropuerto de Jerson Alta resolución
Impactos visibles en todo el aeropuerto.
Los rusos lo han abandonado por completo.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Jul 2022)

Ja ja ja, a mi también me pasa leo a gente que contesta a alguno de mis ignorados y es una risión.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El internet ruso está comenzando a llenarse de quejas sobre la cadena de hamburguesas “Tasty & That's It”, que reemplazó a McDonald's en Rusia por no cumplir con los estándares de seguridad alimentaria. Los bollos a menudo tienen moho y se encuentran insectos en la carne.



Claro,esán los injinieros buenos copiando motores de avión y microchips, no se puede todo. Cuando conquiten marte en un par de semanas se meten con las hamburguesas. Tiembla Pokins.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Este es el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Lugansk desde que invadieron esa parte de Ucrania hace más de ocho años.

La invasión de Moscovia fracasa debido al coraje indomable del pueblo ucraniano, que defiende la civilización sin luchar contra los aliados.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Video del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia evidencia de la destrucción de HIMARS.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Lo último que traduce Paconan es del hilo de Theiner, basta ver cómo mueven las cajas para comprender por qué van a perder la guerra...
> 
> Ejército del s.XX con logística del s.XIX



Interesante... debe hacer fresquito en ese punto de carga por lo que veo.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El humo es visible en Kherson. Dicen testigos presenciales, en la zona de la estación de tren. Antes de eso, una explosión resonó en la ciudad.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Algo les deben de echar en el agua a estos rusos ...
El presidente de la Duma de Rusia, Volodin, ahora amenaza con recuperar Alaska


----------



## Casino (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




Pues ese ha tenido suerte. Mientras se repone de las heridas pasa tiempo de contrato. Igual no vuelve más a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Donetsk, un depósito de petróleo en el distrito de Kirov


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

El jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de #Ukraine Andriy Yermak dijo que debido a las sanciones, el principal proyecto de Rosneft en el Ártico, Vostok Oil, se detuvo.

Su coste se estima en 70.000 millones de euros.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Pues vaya otro mierdas que me bloquea, ciao @Coco Portugal no es que seas tonto e incluso prepotente, es que eres un bellaco sin cojones, que bloquea solo porque hago ver lo que eres, un Zote con Z de invasor ruso. Mamatrancas


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Rusia perdió al menos 915 millones de dólares en equipo militar en la isla de Zmiinyi y sus alrededores. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recuperaron el control de la isla el 30 de junio. Rusia informó oficialmente que se retiraron por "buena voluntad".


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que tenemos nuevo record de altura de torreta de tanque ruso


----------



## alas97 (6 Jul 2022)

Malas noticias para ruZia.



Los futuros del crudo Brent caen por debajo de $ 100 por primera vez desde el 25 de abril, ya que los temores de recesión alimentan una venta masiva



Finalizado el gasoducto Interconector Grecia-Bulgaria



Este gasoducto que une Komotini con Stara Zagora juega un papel clave en el transporte de gas desde Azerbaiyán hasta el sureste de Europa. Su desarrollo se aceleró tras el uso de gas como arma por parte de Rusia contra Bulgaria, que presagiaba la actual crisis diplomática entre Moscú y Sofía.



Sigue el circo ruso.

Volodin, el gallo dorado de Putin, trató de intimidar a Estados Unidos amenazando con una "operación especial" en Alaska.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> Un soldado ruso destruye un S-300 TEL ucraniano capturado utilizando un método bastante interesante.



Yo ahí veo una V.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Yo ahí veo una V.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114178



Tienes razon, pues en twitter se comenta q es ucraniano y el que dispara es ruso. Tb puede ser que sea una unidad capturada por los ucranianos a los rusos


----------



## César Borgia (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tienes razon, pues en twitter se comenta q es ucraniano y el que dispara es ruso. Tb puede ser que sea una unidad capturada por los ucranianos a los rusos



El ruso debe ser primo de estos:


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Malas noticias para ruZia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas son buenas noticias, lo que me pregunto es, si ese gasoducto está ya unido a Azerbaiyán o zonas centrales de Europa. Si fuera así en cierta manera estaría compensada la pérdida de gas ruso. ¿Se sabe algo de eso?


----------



## ELVR (6 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El ruso debe ser primo de estos:



Celebrando el 4 de julio por todo lo alto bajo


----------



## makina100 (6 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El humo es visible en Kherson. Dicen testigos presenciales, en la zona de la estación de tren. Antes de eso, una explosión resonó en la ciudad.



SS. va. b b. . . . . b . b. b. b. b. b. b. b. b b. . bb. . SSs 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alas97 (6 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Estas son buenas noticias, lo que me pregunto es, si ese gasoducto está ya unido a Azerbaiyán o zonas centrales de Europa. Si fuera así en cierta manera estaría compensada la pérdida de gas ruso. ¿Se sabe algo de eso?



Aquí te iluminan un poco, pero claro, turquía esta de por medio y putin no se atreve a toserle.

Noticia del año pasado.

Azerbaiyán y Europa conectados a través del Corredor de Gas del Sur
Noviembre - 2020 | Azer News | Comentarios (0)

El pasado 15 de noviembre entró en funcionamiento el TAP (gaseoducto Transadriático), por lo que el Corredor de Gas del Sur (SGC, por siglas en inglés) ya se encuentra totalmente operativo, uniendo el yacimiento azerí de Shah Deniz con Europa.

Azerbaiyán y Europa conectados a través del Corredor de Gas del Sur




Según publica Azer news, este es un proyecto de importancia estratégica para Europa, ya que le permitirá diversificar sus fuentes energéticas, ofreciendo mayor seguridad y eliminando su dependencia de Rusia.

Este megaproyecto tiene una dimensión total de 3500 kilómetros y conecta la capital azerí, Bakú, con Italia. A finales de año comenzarán las primeras entregas de gas de Azerbaiyán a Europa, completándose así uno de los mayores proyectos de gas internacionales, que cambiará el mapa energético de la región.

De esta manera, Azerbaiyán fortalecerá su papel estratégico con Europa, convirtiéndose en un país clave en la seguridad energética, cooperación y desarrollo sostenible del continente. Así, se conectan por primera vez los recursos de gas del Mar Caspio a los mercados europeos.

El SGC comprende cuatro proyectos: la explotación del yacimiento de gas natural-condensado de Shah Deniz (SD1) y su desarrollo completo (SD2); la explotación del gaseoducto SCP (South Caucasus Pipeline); la construcción del gaseoducto TANAP, y la construcción del TAP. La inversión estimada ha sido de 40 000 millones de dólares estadounidenses.

El nuevo gasoducto tiene la capacidad de transportar 16 000 millones de metros cúbicos (mmc) de gas al año, de los cuales 10 000 se dirigirán el mercado europeo, mientras que los 6000 restantes abastecerán la demanda turca. Por el momento, esta cantidad tan solo supone un 2 % de la demanda europea, que en 2019 ascendió a 398 000 mmc.





__





Cargando…






www.icex.es





Noticia del 2 de junio del 2022.

*La entrega de gas de Azerbaiyán a Europa superará 10.000 millones de m³ este año*
*Las exportaciones de gas a la UE "superarán los 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos" en 2022*


El *suministro* *de gas de Azerbaiyán a Europa* superará los 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos *este* *año*, adelantó hoy el ministro azerí de *Energía*, *Parviz* *Shahbazov*, durante la Semana de la Energía de Bakú.

“En los primeros cinco meses se exportaron 6.800 millones de gas azerbaiyano. Otros 16.000 millones de metros cúbicos se exportarán a finales de año”, señaló.

En lo que se refiere a *Europa*, las exportaciones de gas “superarán los 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos” en *2022*, dijo.

En 2021, las exportaciones de gas de Azerbaiyán ascendieron a 22.000 millones de metros cúbicos, de los cuales 8.200 millones de metros cúbicos fueron enviados a *Europa*.

*La exportación de gas de Azerbaiyán*
Azerbaiyán exporta actualmente gas a *Georgia*, *Turquía* y *Europa*, en concreto a *Italia*, *Grecia* y *Bulgaria*.

El ministro indicó que a corto plazo la prioridad del *Gobierno de Azerbaiyán* es ampliar la infraestructura de exportación para poder suministrar gas a los Balcanes.

Ya el miércoles, el presidente de Azerbaiyán,* Ilham Alíev*, dijo que el país está dispuesto a expandir el Corredor Sur de Gas y aumentar los suministros a Europa ante la creciente demanda del Viejo Continente.

El Corredor Sur de Gas, que se nutre del *gas natural *del gigante yacimiento Shah Deniz II, en el sector azerbaiyano del mar Caspio, tiene una longitud de aproximadamente 3.500 kilómetros y comenzó a operar el 31 de diciembre de 2020.





> Azerbaiyán y EEUU abordan los suministros de gas a Europa




Está formado por el *gasoducto Transadriático (TAP)*, su último tramo, que conecta el *gasoducto Gas Natural Transanatolio (TANAP)* en la frontera turco-griegoa en Kipoi, cruza *Grecia* y *Albania* y el mar Adriático y finaliza en el sur de Italia.

La capacidad del TAP es actualmente de 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año, pero puede aumentar a 20.000 millones de metros cúbicos con la adición de dos estaciones compresoras y la modificación de las existentes.

*El coste del proyecto se calcula en unos 4.500 millones de euros*.









La entrega de gas de Azerbaiyán a Europa superará 10.000 millones de m³ este año - El Periódico de la Energía


El suministro de gas de Azerbaiyán a Europa superará los 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos este año, adelantó hoy el ministro azerí de




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Y ya está concluido.


----------



## paconan (6 Jul 2022)

100,78
-1,99(-1,94%)


Ahora los futuros estan sobre 100 dólares, esto le puede hacer un roto muy grande a las cuentas de Putin para financiar su guerra

El precio mundial del petróleo ha caído por debajo de los 100 dólares por barril. Mientras tanto, Estados Unidos y sus aliados cuentan con mecanismos que reducirán el precio del petróleo de la Federación Rusa a $40-60 por barril para colapsar los ingresos del presupuesto ruso.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Aquí te iluminan un poco, pero claro, turquía esta de por medio y putin no se atreve a toserle.
> 
> Noticia del año pasado.
> 
> ...



Si añadimos el posible gas que producimos en nuestros vertederos y ahorros, al final no será tan bestia lo que perderemos...


----------



## ghawar (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## duncan (6 Jul 2022)

Sobre la,situación naval en el mar negro:










Ucrania está cambiando el rumbo contra la Armada rusa en el Mar Negro. – Galaxia Militar


La armada rusa es, desde cualquier punto de vista, más poderosa que la ucraniana. Pero la guerra no está siendo




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)

Buena rusada, pero faltan los clasicos resto de botellon en el suelo 7/10



Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> Un soldado ruso destruye un S-300 TEL ucraniano capturado utilizando un método bastante interesante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)

Es la primero hamburgesa que nutre a quien no se la come, jake mate OTAN.



Dr Polux dijo:


> El internet ruso está comenzando a llenarse de quejas sobre la cadena de hamburguesas “Tasty & That's It”, que reemplazó a McDonald's en Rusia por no cumplir con los estándares de seguridad alimentaria. Los bollos a menudo tienen moho y se encuentran insectos en la carne.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Eso se llama guerrilla, estamos en España no usemos palabras de otros sitios...


----------



## Palpatine (6 Jul 2022)

Es aqui donde os chupais las pollas los mamosionistas maricotans


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Jul 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Es aqui donde os chupais las pollas los mamosionistas maricotans



No, es un detector de subnormales como tu. Ale al ignore


----------



## pep007 (6 Jul 2022)

Jo, este palpatine no le he dejado ni calentar...

Ala a la bolsa de los gatos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)

ahora a ver quien encuentra el tapón de la válvula del neumático


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2022)

Están amenazando Alaska al parecer, hay mucho pro-putinismo en EEUU en la alt-right, no parece demasiada buena idea, pero cuanto más bocachanclas mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Están amenazando Alaska al parecer, hay mucho pro-putinismo en EEUU en la alt-right, no parece demasiada buena idea, pero cuanto más bocachanclas mejor.



no hay absoultamente nada en la parte rusa del estrecho de bering...literalmente


----------



## duncan (6 Jul 2022)

Lo último de gmtus no apto para putinejos:


----------



## Nicors (6 Jul 2022)

España logra independizarse del crudo ruso y las importaciones de EEUU baten récords


España dejó de importar en mayo petróleo ruso por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra, y lo suple con el de EEUU, que supera a Nigeria como principal proveedor




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

Bueno el kurdistan iraki es lo único estable de Irak


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

Claro .te invade. El país y eres terrorista por volar un polvorín


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Ahora desbloqueas eh, puta mierda...


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Malas noticias para ruZia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El bajón ha sido importante. Hablamos de que hace un par de semanas se aupó a los 120 y en algún momento incluso lo sobrepasó.
Malas noticias para países como Rusia, que son a fin de cuentas meros productores de materias primas.








Precio del petróleo Brent | Cotización del Brent - Investing.com


Conozca toda la información sobre el precio del petróleo Brent hoy. Siga los futuros de la cotización del petróleo y el precio por barril de Brent.



es.investing.com


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Ey puta mierda, ahora desbloqueas.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jul 2022)

La vida del colaboracionista es intensa pero a menudo breve. Y con razón.
Bien deberían saberlo los invasores, ocupantes y amiguetes.

Y por cierto, en un país invadido y ocupado militarmente, NADIE es ajeno al conflicto, salvo que seas un embajador que pasaba por allí de un país a tomar por culo del mundo, y casi que ni aún así.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El ruso debe ser primo de estos:



Joder eso si que es una "hoperasión espesial" y lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

Que como desbloqueas. Es jodido dejar ser el centro de atención, eh? Puta mierda sátrapa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

No es verdad de hecho el vídeo son dos sitios totalmente diferentes...patética Rusia..


----------



## uberales (6 Jul 2022)

¿Bloqueas primero y luego desbloqueas así para llamar la atención? ¿Tienes algún problema intelectual que te viene de la infancia? Eres un mequetrefe intelectual... Tira a comer polla de dictadorzuelos.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>





tomcat ii dijo:


> Demencia en estado puro. Ahora sí que no va a llegar a Rusia ni una caja de compresas. A ver quien pone el barco.



¿Y para que los quieren si no van a poder salir del Mar Negro? Aparte de que en cuanto intenten tocar cualquier puerto que no sea ruso, fin de trayecto.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Jul 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Es aqui donde os chupais las pollas los mamosionistas maricotans



Aquí nos follamos a tu puta madre. A la cueva.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2022)

ni una puta prueba ...


----------



## Wein (6 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Joder eso si que es una "hoperasión espesial" y lo demás son tonterías.



es falso


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jul 2022)

Wein dijo:


> es falso



Joder, pues menudos efectos especiales. Ni Spielberg ni su equivalente mejicano no sindicado lo harían mejor.


----------



## favelados (6 Jul 2022)

Sigo sin comprender cómo se puede conseguir esa precisión con medios tan lonchafinistas..


----------



## favelados (7 Jul 2022)

Esto es propaganda pero es muy buena buscando movilizar a los pagafantas y es por una buena causa, *Ucrania sigue necesitando más cañones *no solo de cohetes vive el hombre!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2022)

Muy interesante.









Irán tira el precio del petróleo para competir con Rusia por China y África es la perdedora


La competencia 'low cost' se ha vuelto feroz y el país islámico considera clave el mercado chino debido, principalmente, a que su mercado es mucho más reducido por las sanciones de EEUU




www.elconfidencial.com





Se esta produciendo un curioso fenómeno que neutraliza la subida del petróleo Brent.
1º Rusia solo puede exportar crudo basicamente a China e India, igual pasa con Iran.
2º Esto obliga a una competición a la baja entre ellos, ahora el crudo ruso se paga a 67$.
3º Esto conduce a que China e India abandonan la compra de petróleo Brent, haciendo que el precio baje.
4º Antes la OPEP fijaba la produccion de manera monopolista para maximizar los ingresos.
5º Pero ahora el mercado se ha trasformado y no existe monopolio porque China e India tiene capacidad para fijar el precio de 2 productores.
6º Esto introduce un elemento competitivo en el Brent para ganarse los gigantescos mercados indio/chinos.
7º Asi no solo no se pierde produccion de petroleo, pues se desplaza de compradores, sino que el precio puede potencialmente bajar del nivel anterior por la ruptura de la unidad de productores frente al mercado.



Nicors dijo:


> España logra independizarse del crudo ruso y las importaciones de EEUU baten récords
> 
> 
> España dejó de importar en mayo petróleo ruso por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra, y lo suple con el de EEUU, que supera a Nigeria como principal proveedor
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Jul 2022)

Lo acabo de publicar en otro hilo, creo que será mejor ponerlo aquí a partir de ahora por afectar directamente al tema de esta confrontación, ahí va:

Me envían un tuit de que al parecer son 3 TRES cargueros rusos realizando maniobras de apagado de su identificación y posicionamiento, se habla (increíblemente) de desconocimiento de las autoridades turcas (?)
Este tuit es de una hora aprox después de que publiqué una info que me había llegado.




Foto satélite del Mikhail Nenhasev cargando trigo robado en Sebastopol, arriba los silos:




Identificación de los tres barcos rusos realizando estas maniobras ilegales de contrabando y piratería:




El puerto turco de descarga del grano es Dortyol.

Veremos qué pasa con esto.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Aquí te iluminan un poco, pero claro, turquía esta de por medio y putin no se atreve a toserle.
> 
> Noticia del año pasado.
> 
> ...



A Italia se le va a salir el gas por las orejas.
Y las desgasificadoras Españolas?


----------



## zapatitos (7 Jul 2022)

¿Pero como te pones a contestarle y discutir con el fulanitos que solo es un troll y de los malos? Pareces nuevo en el foro.

Yo ni le tengo en el ignore por no gastar calorías apretando el botón pero cuando veo que es él ni miro sus mensajes.

Saludos.


----------



## Wein (7 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A Italia se le va a salir el gas por las orejas.
> Y las desgasificadoras Españolas?



De momento al que le sale gas por las orejas es a España que exporta gas a Marruecos y a Francia,gas y electricidad, y posiblemente GNL cuando Alemania instale las regasificadoras flotantes que supongo será en otoño.


----------



## Palpatine (7 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Aquí nos follamos a tu puta madre. A la cueva.



Tu no follaa ni pagando


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos entrega a Ucrania los misiles que protegen la Casa Blanca y el Capitolio


Estados Unidos decidió el viernes entregar a Ucrania sistemas misiles antiaéreos de alcance medio NASAMS, que desde enero de 2005 protegen, entre otros posibles blancos, la Casa...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Radio Liberty publicó imágenes satelitales del aeródromo en Melitopol ocupado, donde una base militar rusa fue destruida el 3 de julio. En los marcos se puede trazar el momento anterior al impacto y posterior al bombardeo. Las autoridades afirman que "200 rusos han sido eliminados


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

La misión de los tiktokeros barbudos en Ucrania: Jihad hasta Berlín (si Putín les da el ok). 

Pero por qué parar en Berlín, con la de tiktoks que se podrían hacer en París, Roma, Madrid...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La misión de los tiktokeros barbudos en Ucrania: Jihad hasta Berlín (si Putín les da el ok).
> 
> Pero por qué parar en Berlín, con la de tiktoks que se podrían hacer en París, Roma, Madrid...



Me gustaría saber qué opina @bigmaller de este video tan aclaratorio. No sé si recordáis aquella conversación en la que le aclare que, si el llamaba nazis a todos los ucranianos, incluido su presidente judío, por culpa de un único batallón mas o menos nazi, los demás podríamos llamar Califato Islámico a Rusia (Aunque Boba sea cristiano), por la gran cantidad de barbudos islamistas (Como los del video) que luchan en sus filas. Y ahora añado que, por tener también, las mezquitas más grandes de Europa, el mayor porcentaje de musulmanes entre su población y señores de la guerra islamistas a sueldo.
Y ojito, que los barbudos de este video dejan bien claro el porque están ahí. Que no es por liberar a nadie de nazis, sino en una Jihaz para matar cristianos Europeos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

Después de la retirada de buena voluntad llegan los misiles de buena voluntad que se autodestruyen a mitad de camino


----------



## neutral295 (7 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son maniobra de los EEUU, no se aclaran, son gente corrupta idiota de nacimiento por culpa de enseñarles a jugar al poker con trampas desde que llevan pañales. ¿qué puedes esperar de un yanqui?
Mira como celebran el día de la independencia ¿qué quieres? si te machacan de pequeño que para no ser un fracasado y perdedor tienes que cumplir tu sueño americano. Este asesino con 21 años le pudo la presión a que te someten, y antes de meterse 1 tiro en la boca ha preferido hacer una vez más estás barbaridades típicas de EEUU. Ah! y no será la ultima.

20MinutosPresentan siete cargos de asesinato contra el detenido por el tiroteo de Illinois


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Jul 2022)

Militarmente se requiere potenciar algunos aspectos del las fuerzas militares de Ucrania= 

+La fuerza aérea Ucraniana tiene personal competente esto debe ser mejorado hay que mejorar la fuerza aérea, actualmente usan cacharros soviéticos estos se Irán agotando se deben añadir aviones occidentales con modernos sistemas de guerra electrónica el A-10 y el F-16 pero lo mas importante en un numero sustancial para que tengan un impacto en el terreno.

+Los cañones franceses han tenido buenos resultados se debe aumentar su numero, se debe potenciar la artilleria Ucraniana lo mas posible los rusos siguen tiendo una superioridad importante en artillería que debe ser degradada 

+Switchblade no fue muy efectivo es una municion Kamikaze de 6000 dolares que solo se usa una vez los drones de aliexpress usando métodos del medio oriente lanzando municiones por guía inercial resultaron ser mejores y mucho mas económicos - USA debe suministrar drones letales de verdad como el MQ-9 Reaper, otra alternativa es un programa de financiacion para que los Ucranianos en territorio Polaco desarrollen drones no es nada del otro mundo el Drone Turco no es mas que un Dron paco con muchas piezas importada de Aliexpress

+Es necesario aumentar la calidad y cantidad los blindados Ucranianos esto se puede hacer de 2 maneras una es suministrarlos la otra es crear y financiar lineas de ensamblaje en Polonia, se debe tener cantidades importantes para cuando se pase a la ofensiva crear puntos de ruptura 

+Se requiere crear un efectivo escudo anti misiles los SAMs de los Ucranianos se están agotando por lo cual se deben comenzar a suministrar Patriots los rusos bombardean deliberadamente a la población civil como castigo punitivo de forma usual, un escudo puede proteger a los civiles y disminuir el daño que causan 

Los Ucranianos tienen una industria militar bastante mermada pero que se pudiera rehabilitar se pudiera usar el mismo método que se uso cuando Stalin mover las industrias a una zona segura en este caso a occidente estando las instalaciones mas criticas en territorio Polaco donde los rusos no pueden hacer nada, al igual que se hizo con Stalin USA puede financiar esta industria de guerra pera que los Ucranianos produzcan su propio equipamiento 

Esto lo han podido hacer desde el día 1 del conflicto pero no han querido una teoría conspirativa como he dicho antes es que a las élites occidentales no quieren derrotar a los Rusos solo quieren un conflicto prolongado, los rusos debido a su propia incompetencia son los que han provisto a Ucrania de mas armas pesadas una asistencia militar masiva a Ucrania provocara que los rusos sean derrotados con facilidad y la OTAN ya no tendría razón de existir es por eso que la guerra la quieren continuar de forma prolongada ya que Putin es un imbécil. 

El conflicto va a seguir por tiempo indeterminado debido a la prepotencia de los rusos y a que son predecibles, dar algo de territorio Ucraniano a los rusos es solo una receta fracasada ellos volverán a hacer una nueva guerra es por eso que una "Guerra eterna" no es "mal negocio" inclusive para la propia Ucrania es preferible una "Guerra eterna" pues no se le permite que los rusos agarren oxigeno.

Una esperanza de Putin es que gane Trump y pueda negociar con el algo de territorio Ucraniano pero una re elección de Trump es poco probable, Trump se gano muchos enemigos de forma innecesaria Iran por ejemplo apoyara la re elección de Biden, Maduro en Venezuela apuesta a Biden Maduro financio de forma encubierta la campaña presidencial de Biden en el estado de la Florida creando un grupo llamado "Venezolanos con Biden" - Es poco muy probable que Biden no sea re electo.

Otra esperanza de Putin es que los propios Ucranianos se cansen pero también es poco probable pues cada vez que los Ucranianos han cedido los rusos les han jodido así ha sido una y otra vez desde 1991.

Esto deja a Putin y rusos en general en una situación donde esta vez por primera vez solo ellos van a tener que ceder, Putin no va a ceder así que la guerra puede durar el tiempo que el siga con vida.

Volver a las fronteras de 1991 es poco posible (Ojo no es imposible) pero un escenario probable es volver a las fronteras previas de febrero del 2022 o algunas similares, pero esto requiere que se tomen las medidas que indique anteriormente así sea por goteo (Como han estado haciendo)


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La misión de los tiktokeros barbudos en Ucrania: Jihad hasta Berlín (si Putín les da el ok).
> 
> Pero por qué parar en Berlín, con la de tiktoks que se podrían hacer en París, Roma, Madrid...



Menuda puesta en escena de moros bien limpitos y barba lustrada, estos no van a ir al fango de la guerra, eso sí, apuntando el dedo amenazador y para Berlín que se van dicen: alguna guarra del foro y los maricones putincel se corren chorreando pensando en las hordas de moros y les pondrían el culo sumisamente sin problemas.
Moro muerto, abono para mi huerto.


----------



## ELVR (7 Jul 2022)

A juzgar por las reacciones quasi histéricas que vemos en el subforo el movimiento de Irán tirando abajo los precios del petroleo parece que ha hecho mucho daño


----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Militarmente se requiere potenciar algunos aspectos del las fuerzas militares de Ucrania=
> 
> +La fuerza aérea Ucraniana tiene personal competente esto debe ser mejorado hay que mejorar la fuerza aérea, actualmente usan cacharros soviéticos estos se Irán agotando se deben añadir aviones occidentales con modernos sistemas de guerra electrónica el A-10 y el F-16 pero lo mas importante en un numero sustancial para que tengan un impacto en el terreno.
> 
> ...



Rusia no tiene capacidad para una guerra prolongada porque su industria no puede reponer las pérdidas y las sanciones están haciendo su efecto. Como puso más arriba @El Ariki Mau la competencia entre países productores de petróleo están penalizando a Rusia; esta pronto no va a poder exportar a ninguna parte de Europa ni gas ni petróleo y veremos más retiradas rusas. Quizá vuelvan a antes del 24 de febrero.


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Jul 2022)

Snake Island


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Es aqui donde os chupais las pollas los mamosionistas maricotans



Otro paracaidista caído incordiando de algún call center del otro lado del charco?
Hale, a la nevera a hacerle compañía a tus amiguitos


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jul 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Es aqui donde os chupais las pollas los mamosionistas maricotans



*Otro supremacista blanco nazi que apoya a Putin, esta vez además paleto* 





__





Putin: "Perdonar a los terroristas es cosa de Dios, pero mandarlos con él es cosa mía"


Putin: "Perdonar a los terroristas es cosa de Dios, pero mandarlos con él es cosa mía" Cada día me cae mejor Putin. En inglés. Putin: 'To Forgive The Terrorists Is Up To God, But To Send Them To Him Is Up To Me' - Fox Nation




www.burbuja.info







Por @*Palpatine*

"*Grande Putin, última esperanza de occidente y sobre todo de la raza blanca"*


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor Brutalsky

¿Cómo es vivir en Rusia con las sanciones económicas?

Hola, mi nombre es Brutalsky. I. I. Brutalsky.
yo soy patriota Misiles no guiados. Por profesión. Demuestro que Rusia es como. ¡Las sanciones pasan rápido por fin!






El Papa de Rusia no es más pobre que Roman. Tiene nada menos que 55 sombreros de copa como un caballero inglés pero con oro y joyas. Pope es el segundo graduado escolar más rico de la KGB en Homeland. ¡Estamos orgullosos de llevar una cruz en su nombre!






Este retrato, el graduado más rico de la KGB, pintó y colocó detrás de la puerta para que pareciera que está en la cárcel. ¿Puedes adivinar quién es? ¡Los conserjes de la calle ordenaron cubrirse la cara porque vandalizar al zar es el crimen más grave!






Tales folletos entregados a los turistas rusos de vacaciones en Turquía. Los rusos dicen: “si volamos a Marte, los ucranianos también nos acosarán allí”. También dice “Libertad para Rusia”. No hay necesidad de insultar a la gente de Rusia. ¿Qué hacer con la libertad? Es mejor dárselo a hombres sabios en el Kremlin en los que puedan confiar para que se las arreglen bien.






Esta luz de noche única para el dormitorio de los niños. Es bestseller muy buenas críticas 4.9 de 5. El mal crítico ha sido arrestado.






Este nuevo autobús ruso de diseño. Faros muy pequeños porque son soviéticos. Sin ABS. ¡Pero míralas bengalas de guardabarros súper bajas! Muy bueno para las carreteras de Rusia que tienen baches del tamaño de un cráter y caminos de tierra.

Rusia va a cambiar el nombre de Unión Rusa Soviética, ¡porque el pasado es mejor que el futuro!
¡En el pasado confiamos!
Las sanciones tienen que debemos
Las sanciones pasan rápido
¡Qué maravilla, por fin!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




!


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jul 2022)

No te preocupa que todos los supremacistas blancos del foro apoyen a Putin? Enséñame un supremacista blanco que apoye a Ucrania, aunque sea como muestra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Snake Island
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114729



lo han dejado como un poblado chabolista


----------



## neutral295 (7 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia no tiene capacidad para una guerra prolongada porque su industria no puede reponer las pérdidas y las sanciones están haciendo su efecto. Como puso más arriba @El Ariki Mau la competencia entre países productores de petróleo están penalizando a Rusia; esta pronto no va a poder exportar a ninguna parte de Europa ni gas ni petróleo y veremos más retiradas rusas. Quizá vuelvan a antes del 24 de febrero.



Que manía tenéis de valorar las cosas con los dólares de EEUU. Rusia puede pasar del dólar olímpicamente, quién no puede pasar es la UE de mierda. Ahora como le interesa a EEUU vender petróleo y gas ruso a la UE, ya han puesto a la paridad el dólar con el euro, jaja. Ah! y EEUU comprando el petróleo y gas ruso en rublos. Cuando aprenderéis que EEUU le gusta jugar al poker con trampas.  EEUU solo le interesa el dinero, y le da igual tener a las victimas de Ucrania que hacer negocio con Putin. El dinero es lo que importa, y los gilipollas proyanquis españoles tragando con las mentiras de las tvs españolas. Menuda masacre están haciendo los ucranianos en el Dombas, pero eso no interesa a los medios corruptos de desinformación españoles.


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

La planta de plomo más grande de Rusia, Fregat, ha sido cerrada. Otras cuatro empresas líderes están a punto de detenerse: Ryaztsvetmet, Ecorusmetall, Agropribor y UMMC. Industrias enteras están colapsando. 





*La planta más grande de Rusia para la producción de plomo secundario ha suspendido el trabajo*





*En Rusia, la planta más grande para la producción de plomo secundario ha suspendido el trabajo*

La planta Fregat cerca de Moscú para la producción de plomo secundario se vio obligada a suspender el trabajo, informa Kommersant, citando fuentes.
RuNews24.ruayer a las 20:59





*El mayor productor de plomo en Rusia suspendió el trabajo*

En particular, RBC escribe que "el motivo de la suspensión de la empresa fue el cese total de las exportaciones: durante un mes y medio, el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio no emitió licencias para la exportación de metal, y la demanda interna del mismo es extremadamente bajo".
trabajador de Biyskayer a las 15:25





*El plomo bloqueó el camino*

El documento introdujo cupos arancelarios para la exportación de chatarra y desperdicios de metales ferrosos a partir del 1 de junio, estarán vigentes hasta el 31 de julio.
Noticias de la mañanaayer a las 15:18





*La planta de producción de plomo más grande de Rusia ha suspendido el trabajo*

Fregat, una empresa de la región de Moscú para la producción de plomo secundario, no pudo obtener una licencia del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.
Medios apócrifosayer a las 14:50





*La planta de plomo más grande de Rusia dejó de funcionar*

La empresa de producción de plomo más grande de Rusia, Fregat, deja de fundir el metal.
ECTayer a las 14:29









Крупнейший в РФ завод по производству вторичного свинца приостановил работу: Яндекс.Новости


В Подмосковье приостановил работу завод «Фрегат», крупнейшее в России предприятие по производству вторичного свинца. Об этом пишет «Коммерсант» со ссылкой на источники в компании.




yandex.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Lituania comienza la demolición de las vías del tren a Kaliningrado.


----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Militarmente se requiere potenciar algunos aspectos del las fuerzas militares de Ucrania=
> 
> +La fuerza aérea Ucraniana tiene personal competente esto debe ser mejorado hay que mejorar la fuerza aérea, actualmente usan cacharros soviéticos estos se Irán agotando se deben añadir aviones occidentales con modernos sistemas de guerra electrónica el A-10 y el F-16 pero lo mas importante en un numero sustancial para que tengan un impacto en el terreno.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el plazo para negociar paz por terrirorios se termino en el primer mes de guerra. En cuanto los rusos fueron incapaces de conquistar Kiev y eliminar el gobierno para instalar su marioneta, en cuanto los ucranianos decidieron ir hasta el final y en cuanto la OTAN decidio dar apoyo material hasta donde haga falta para mi esta claro que esto va a ir hasta las ultimas consecuencias

Que en el caso de Ucrania es expulsar a los rusos de todo el territorio y para la OTAN es provocar tal destruccion del ejercito ruso y su economia para que se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros paises, que si los rusos quieren vivir como esclavos, alla ellos pero que no jodan a los demas

Evidentemente esto no va a suceder en 15 dias y evidentemente Putin tiene que desaparecer de la ecuacion, por las buenas o por las malas. Evidentemente va a costar mucho sacrificio, sobre todo en vidas de ucranianos y en problemas economicos, pero lo que no puede ser es dejar el "problema ruso" enquistado como un tumor, aqui hay que operar, con los riesgos que esto lleva.

Para los ucranianos esto es uns guerra de supervivencia, como los polacos frente a los alemanes, si pierden saben que lo que les espera es el exterminio como nacion, como pueblo, como sociedad y como cultura.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (7 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que el plazo para negociar paz por terrirorios se termino en el primer mes de guerra. En cuanto los rusos fueron incapaces de conquistar Kiev y eliminar el gobierno para instalar su marioneta, en cuanto los ucranianos decidieron ir hasta el final y en cuanto la OTAN decidio dar apoyo material hasta donde haga falta para mi esta claro que esto va a ir hasta las ultimas consecuencias
> 
> Que en el caso de Ucrania es expulsar a los rusos de todo el territorio y para la OTAN es provocar tal destruccion del ejercito ruso y su economia para que se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros paises, que si los rusos quieren vivir como esclavos, alla ellos pero que no jodan a los demas
> 
> ...




El mejor resumen de la situación en una única frase....

, que si los rusos quieren vivir como esclavos, alla ellos pero que no jodan a los demas

Mi aplauso


----------



## Bibosenko (7 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Para los ucranianos esto es uns guerra de supervivencia, como los polacos frente a los alemanes, si pierden saben que lo que les espera es el exterminio como nacion, como pueblo, como sociedad y como cultura.



Si eso sería la verdad, ya habrían un montón de campos de concentración, las ciudades(incluso del este) estarían a nivel de ciudades de siria o irak. Asi que deja de inventar cosas inútiles.


----------



## ghawar (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Jul 2022)

Booom!!!


----------



## ghawar (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> Si eso sería la verdad, ya habrían un montón de campos de concentración, las ciudades(incluso del este) estarían a nivel de ciudades de siria o irak. Asi que deja de inventar cosas inútiles.



leete lo que ha escrito el Putin y sus adlateres acerca de ucrania, que no tienen derecho a existir como pais, que la cultura ucraniana no es real y debe ser eliminada. Leete los planes que tienen y que querian imponer

Luego te vas a tomar por culo y directo al ignore


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2022)

Eso son Tu-160? Menudo humazo hubo el otro dia. No parece buena idea dejarlos al alcance de los HIMARS unos bombarderos que tienen 12.000km de autonomía supuestamente, será alguna finta rara.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Radio Liberty publicó imágenes satelitales del aeródromo en Melitopol ocupado, donde una base militar rusa fue destruida el 3 de julio. En los marcos se puede trazar el momento anterior al impacto y posterior al bombardeo. Las autoridades afirman que "200 rusos han sido eliminados


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor, que no falte



*Un artista ruso pintó un cuadro de Maria Zakharova desnuda comiendo eróticamente una fresa. fue llamado una obra maestra*


















Російський художник написав картину, як оголена Марія Захарова еротично їсть полуницю. Її назвали шедевром


Чиновниця сиділа на кориті




news.obozrevatel.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> dar algo de territorio Ucraniano a los rusos es solo una receta fracasada ellos volverán a hacer una nueva guerra es por eso que una "Guerra eterna" no es "mal negocio" inclusive para la propia Ucrania es preferible una "Guerra eterna" pues no se le permite que los rusos agarren oxigeno.



El problema de fondo de esta guerra es que cualquier cesión no solo compromete el futuro de Ucrania, sino el de todos los vecinos que antaño fueran colonia orca. Sólo hay que fijarse para lo que sirvieron los acuerdos de Minsk: para reconocer que el territorio separatista tenía independencia y derecho de veto al resto de Ucrania, es decir, que Ucrania no era una e indivisible. En la mentalidad orcorusa eso es como darles luz verde a seguir maltratando a todas sus ex-colonias.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo creo que el plazo para negociar paz por terrirorios se termino en el primer mes de guerra. En cuanto los rusos fueron incapaces de conquistar Kiev y eliminar el gobierno para instalar su marioneta, en cuanto los ucranianos decidieron ir hasta el final y en cuanto la OTAN decidio dar apoyo material hasta donde haga falta para mi esta claro que esto va a ir hasta las ultimas consecuencias
> 
> Que en el caso de Ucrania es expulsar a los rusos de todo el territorio y para la OTAN es provocar tal destruccion del ejercito ruso y su economia para que se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros paises, que si los rusos quieren vivir como esclavos, alla ellos pero que no jodan a los demas
> 
> ...



Tal cual. Mis dieses.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Buen momento para pegar un ukrianian arreón.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Y como se recupera?

Cuanto fondo de armario le queda a rusia?


----------



## MAUSER (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Están haciendo daño los HIMARS volando depósitos de munición. Un follarrusos que lo tengo en el ignore dijo que no valían para nada, que eran un fracaso.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y como se recupera?
> 
> Cuanto fondo de armario le queda a rusia?



En principio te diria que estan desenterrando cualquier polvorin o arsenal que encuentren de la era sovietica. Desde las Islas Kuriles a Kareilia. Tienen que hacer un listado de todo lo que encuentren, munición, vehiculos... Ver que es aprovechable y que no. Reparar cualquier cosa que sea remotamente aprovechable, cosa que no es facil. Un T-62 que lleva desde 1975 tirado en una campa no debe de ser facil de poner en marcha. Transportarlo todo por tren hasta Ucrania y distribuirlo entre los BTGs. 
En paralelo, intentar entrenar a la mayor cantidad de reclutas posibles, rezando para que muchos abueletes que recuerdan como se manejaba un T-62 se presenten voluntarios.

Algo asi, mas o menos.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Si tienen que decir oficialmente que paran es que no es muy buena señal, porque cada dia que pasa mas HIMARS y otros MLRS occidentales van a llegar, y los ucranianos mas van a reforzar las posiciones en Sloviansk y Kramatorsk, donde aquí no se van a retirar estrategicamente.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Después de avanzar unas decenas de km en 2 meses por Lugansk tienen que parar. Estos eran los que se metían en Berlín en 1 semana



Berlin en tres dias, Lisboa en una semana.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Tomaria este dato con pinzas..me parece una medida muy desesperada si asi fuera


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (7 Jul 2022)

En las primeras semanas de la himbasion empezamos a ver a los rusos subidos encima de sus blindados ahora llega el miedo a entrar en los cuarteles después de lo de Melitopol... veremos a los rusos durmiendo en colchonetas en el patio ahora que hace buen tiempo?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tomaria este dato con pinzas..me parece una medida muy desesperada si asi fuera



Tienen muchos lios en las zonas ocupadas e incluso los pueden tener el el Donbas. No creo que ni alli les guste ser "reclutados" a punta de fusil de asalto.


----------



## favelados (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (7 Jul 2022)

Los rusos ya han empezado a reclutar gente en SDonetsk y Lisichansk

Ponen anuncios trampa o piden gente para hacer trabajos ofreciendo a cambio agua o alimentos, parece que esto ya lo han hecho en otras ciudades ocupadas..


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Pero Putin sigue sin declarar la guerra y la movilización general , tiene miedo de hacerlo
Ahora les toca hacer inventario y rebuscar, ver que es lo que les queda operativo, lo que pueden reparar y conseguir alistar mas tropas

RUSIA HIZO UNA PAUSA OPERATIVA Y SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA PROLONGADA - ISW

Después de la captura de Lisichansk, los invasores rusos iniciaron una pausa operativa en Ucrania y están preparando su economía para una guerra prolongada.
Así lo afirmó el Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW).

Según ellos, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha estado anunciando "adquisiciones" territoriales todos los días desde el comienzo de la guerra, pero ha dejado de hacerlo desde la finalización del cerco de Lisichansk. Sin embargo, el 6 de julio, las tropas rusas realizaron ataques terrestres limitados y sin éxito en todas las direcciones.

Al mismo tiempo, el Kremlin continuó estableciendo condiciones para la "criptomovilización" de la economía rusa en previsión de operaciones prolongadas en Ucrania. Así, la Duma del Estado aprobó en tercera y última lectura una ley que permitirá al gobierno ruso controlar y regular las relaciones laborales en las empresas públicas y privadas.

La ley permitiría a los funcionarios del gobierno retirar a los empleados de la licencia personal, reprogramar el tiempo libre sin el consentimiento del empleado y exigir que los empleados trabajen los fines de semana, los días festivos y las noches. Estas medidas permiten al Kremlin obtener un control mucho más directo sobre la mayoría de los aspectos de la economía rusa, incluida la suspensión de los derechos y protecciones de los que suelen disfrutar algunos trabajadores, dijo ISW.









Russia cuts workers' rights and prepares economy for protracted war


After the capture of Lisichansk, the Russian invaders initiated an operational pause in Ukraine and are preparing their economy for a protracted war.This was stated by the American Institute for the Study of War (ISW).




en.socportal.info






Ahora van a por Alaska






"¡Alaska es nuestra!"


----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> En principio te diria que estan desenterrando cualquier polvorin o arsenal que encuentren de la era sovietica. Desde las Islas Kuriles a Kareilia. Tienen que hacer un listado de todo lo que encuentren, munición, vehiculos... Ver que es aprovechable y que no. Reparar cualquier cosa que sea remotamente aprovechable, cosa que no es facil. Un T-62 que lleva desde 1975 tirado en una campa no debe de ser facil de poner en marcha. Transportarlo todo por tren hasta Ucrania y distribuirlo entre los BTGs.
> En paralelo, intentar entrenar a la mayor cantidad de reclutas posibles, rezando para que muchos abueletes que recuerdan como se manejaba un T-62 se presenten voluntarios.
> 
> Algo asi, mas o menos.



Eso es lo que intentaran

pero segun se ha comentado, dado el nivel de corrupcion del ejercito ruso, la mayoria del equipo solo existia en el "inventario"

Eso es como en una tienda de electrodomesticos en la que curre, cada mes haciamos inventario y en teoria habia que ir al almacen y contar cajas, pero nadie se molestaba, ponias a todo que si y luego jugabas con la cantidad de consumibles (discos, cintas, etc) para que descuadrase un poco y que diese la impresion que estaba todo comprobado

Hasta que una vez vino un auditor de fuera a ver lo que habia y se encontro con una sorpresa mayuscula, equipos caros de television o sonido que todavia constaban en la base de datos hacia años que estaban en casa de algun empleado o los habian vendido bajo cuerda

Pero suponiendo que todavia les quede algo en alguna base de siberia, esto de arrancar un tanque que ha estado a la intemperie varios años solo lo hacia el puto McGyver


----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero Putin sigue si declarar la guerra y la movilización general , tiene miedo de hacerlo
> Ahora les toca hacer inventario y rebuscar, ver que es lo que les queda operativo, lo que pueden reparar y conseguir alistar mas tropas
> 
> RUSIA HIZO UNA PAUSA OPERATIVA Y SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA PROLONGADA - ISW
> ...



Es que si hace esto tendria que enviar rusos etnicos a la picadora

Y como dice el Brutalski, eso es arriesgado, mejor meter asiaticos de republiquetas de mierda o "pequeños rusos" de las zonas ocupadas


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Seguramente esta semana veamos un incremento aun mayor de ataques a depósitos de munición, comunicaciones y centros de mando rusos en las zonas ocupadas de Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhzhia y Jerson.


----------



## Josant2022 (7 Jul 2022)

ME ESTÁ DANDO YA MUCHOS PROBLEMAS EL HILO POR EL PESO. CREO QUE SE DEBE IR ABRIENDO OTRO.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Eso es lo que intentaran pero segun se ha comentado, dado el nivel de corrupcion del ejercito ruso, la mayoria del equipo solo existia en el "inventario"



Asi de simple.


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el Gymnast Express y el premio kabaeva

¿Cuán viable es la estrategia de Putin de confrontación en el extranjero y plutocracia en casa para Rusia a largo plazo?







El oligarca ruso Alisher Usmanov recibió dinero en efectivo para comprar el superyate Dilbar más grande del mundo por tonelaje de Gasprom, el gatito personal de Putin para compartir con sus amigos y familiares, para citar a su antiguo propietario “por empujar el coño en la cara de Vladimir”.

Alisher Usmanov nombró a su superyate, que es 1,5 veces mayor en tonelaje que el crucero hundido Moskva, antiguo buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, en honor a su madre, no a su esposa Irina Winer, su campaña de toda la vida que se quedó cuando languidecía en cárcel soviética.

Su matrimonio, que terminó en divorcio este mes, siempre ha sido de conveniencia, no de amor y devoción. Un ladrón obeso y un entrenador de gimnastas delgado han sido la respuesta rusa a Jeffrey Epstein y Giselle Maxwell.

Irina proporcionó a las élites del Kremlin jóvenes gimnastas, también conocidas como Gymnast Express, a quienes entrenó y fue la única responsable de lanzar la moda de tomar amantes de las gimnastas (en la era soviética, los apparatchiks preferían a las bailarinas de ballet).

Las madres que donaron a sus hijas a la gimnasia profesional para tener la oportunidad de convertirlas en material de campeones fueron más flexibles a la hora de buscarles una carrera profesional alternativa que los padres promedio.

Alisher usó las conexiones establecidas a través de Gymnast Express de su esposa Irina para construir su imperio comercial. Supuestamente, también ayudaron a proporcionar kompromat a las agencias de seguridad para mantener a raya a los servidores públicos.

La pareja ganó el premio gordo con la presentación de la gimnasta Alina Kabaeva a Vladimir Putin en 2006.

Se esperaba que Kabaeva fuera solo una aventura pasajera, pero la relación se convirtió en una relación a largo plazo, y Kabaeva se convirtió en la concubina del zar protegida por FSO y madre de tres niños nacidos en una clínica privada en Lugano, Suiza, el patio de recreo de los súper ricos de Rusia. Lyudmila se divorció de su esposo en 2014 y, por despecho, también tomó un amante joven.

Agradecido, Putin permitió que Alisher se ayudara a sí mismo a liberar dinero de Gasprom para comprar activos en las dos plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Rusia, lo que lo convirtió en multimillonario, el sueño de Alisher desde hace mucho tiempo.

Fue entonces cuando a Alisher se le ocurrió la broma: "Empujé el coño en la cara de Vladimir".







Los alemanes construyeron Alisher, un superyate más grande que cualquier barco de la Marina construido en las últimas dos décadas en Rusia, pagado con el mismo dinero que habían transferido a las cuentas de Gasporombank que Alisher recibió a cambio de los servicios de Gymnast Express de su esposa.

En 2022, esos mismos alemanes se apoderaron del superyate porque supuestamente Alisher estaba del lado de Putin, quien se aburrió de gastar dinero y decidió entretenerse con soldados de juguete y cosplay de guerra de poder.

Y ahora, la pareja está divorciada, aunque Irina, que bautizó con su nombre una gigantesca sala de gimnastas en el Complejo Deportivo Luzhniki y otra más pequeña en el lujoso suburbio de Moscú, se lo pasa bomba, entreteniéndose en las fiestas del rey del pop Philip Kirkorov. junto a otros invitados especiales, simpatizantes oficiales de la operación militar especial.

¿Realmente lo apoyan? Por supuesto que no. Todo lo que les importa es su dinero y hedonismo, pero el origen de su riqueza y su perpetuidad dependen completamente de una persona: Vladimir Putin. Sin él esas personas no son nadie.

No tienen más remedio que apoyarlo, mientras que la plebe sufre el Síndrome de Estocolmo o ama el lavado de cerebro que les hace olvidar sus miserias e injusticias.

Como tal, el imperio de ladrones de Putin no es fácil de demoler ya que todos sus secuaces se aferran a él por su vida. Mientras él esté vivo, su espectáculo continúa.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero Putin sigue sin declarar la guerra y la movilización general , tiene miedo de hacerlo
> Ahora les toca hacer inventario y rebuscar, ver que es lo que les queda operativo, lo que pueden reparar y conseguir alistar mas tropas
> 
> RUSIA HIZO UNA PAUSA OPERATIVA Y SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA PROLONGADA - ISW
> ...



Ya bueno que tiene que ver la bahía de Hudson vcon eso?


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya bueno que tiene que ver la bahía de Hudson con eso?



Si todavía no han acabado en ucrania y dicen que se estan preparando para largo
Ahora también van a ir a por Alaska? No saben cuanto pueden aguantar en ucrania pero ya estan preparando otra en Alaska?


----------



## moncton (7 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si todavía no han acabado en ucrania y dicen que se estan preparando para largo
> Ahora también van a ir a por Alaska? No saben cuanto pueden aguantar en ucrania pero ya estan preparando otra en Alaska?



Que yo sepa, solo hay una via de tren en Alaska y pocas lavadoras que robar


----------



## favelados (7 Jul 2022)

Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer...

Saqueando de nuevo, esta vez los museos de Mariupol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Y el lado rus


moncton dijo:


> Que yo sepa, solo hay una via de tren en Alaska y pocas lavadoras que robar



Y en el lado ruso del estrechó de bering hay literalmente NADA


----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer...
> 
> Saqueando de nuevo, esta vez los museos de Mariupol



Como los rojos al final de la guerra.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero Putin sigue sin declarar la guerra y la movilización general , tiene miedo de hacerlo
> Ahora les toca hacer inventario y rebuscar, ver que es lo que les queda operativo, lo que pueden reparar y conseguir alistar mas tropas
> 
> RUSIA HIZO UNA PAUSA OPERATIVA Y SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA PROLONGADA - ISW
> ...



Muy malas noticias para la chusma que apoya a estos asesinos. Si Putín esta pensando en poner al imperio en modo "economía de guerra" solo tras 4 meses, qué hará cuando se cumpla un año?


----------



## Subprime (7 Jul 2022)

Otro Surullo-35 al suelo


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

La aseguradora nacional rusa no cubrirá los accidentes aéreos producto de un mantenimiento deficiente. Ya ni ocultan lo cochambrosos que son.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer...
> 
> Saqueando de nuevo, esta vez los museos de Mariupol



Espero que esté todo catalogado en condiciones. El arte es bastante rastreable y en el momento en que lo quieran vender salta la alarma donde sea.


----------



## Palpatine (7 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Otro supremacista blanco nazi que apoya a Putin, esta vez además paleto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRANDE PUTIN A MAMARLA SO PAYASO


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Son sus costumbres, la corrupción endémica 

Rodaron cabezas: en Crimea temporalmente ocupada, el FSB detuvo al comisario militar Yuri Lymar acusado de liberar a los reclutas del servicio militar obligatorio por sobornos




*El FSB anunció la detención del comisario militar de Crimea Yury Lymar*
Como se informó en el servicio de prensa del departamento regional, el comisario militar de la república dio instrucciones ilegales a sus subordinados para liberar a los ciudadanos del servicio militar obligatorio a cambio de una recompensa monetaria.
Lymar enfrenta hasta ocho años de prisión.
Anteriormente, los medios informaron sobre registros en el comisario militar de Crimea y sus subordinados.
Yuri Lymar fue enviado a Crimea en agosto de 2020. Antes de eso, se desempeñó como comisario militar en la región de Astrakhan.









В ФСБ заявили о задержании военного комиссара Крыма Юрия Лымаря


Ему вменяется злоупотребление должностными полномочиями и получение взятки.




govoritmoskva.ru


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Creen que una economía poco mayor que la española puede enfrentarse al mundo entero.



superior a la española era antes de la smo y suponiendo ciertos los datos de puton, que eatarian mas inflaos que sus mofletes


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jul 2022)

Es cojonudo. El Pravda ruso informa de la muerte de 5 niños (sólo niños, nadie más) en Donetz por los bombardeos con armas alemanas pero el resto de la agencia rusa ni lo menciona. Ni siquiera la agencia oficial TASS










Немецкие пушки снова убивают русских детей


Пять детей погибли после обстрела Донецка с украинской стороны




www.kp.ru





"
Armas alemanas vuelven a matar a niños rusos
Cinco niños mueren tras el bombardeo de Donetsk desde el lado ucraniano.


*En los últimos días, artilleros ucranianos han matado a 5 niños en Donetsk y sus suburbios*. Todos son menores de diez años. Los mataron en los patios y en los patios de recreo; ahora hace un calor infernal en el Donbass y esto no es una metáfora.

Unos días antes de eso, la artillería del lado ucraniano estaba en silencio; tal vez estaban esperando la entrega de proyectiles, tal vez nuestras contrabaterías intentaron y neutralizaron lo que pudieron, pero no completamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Hubo un hilo de Mark Hertling al principio de la "operación especial" en el que comentaba que en el EUCOM (Mando europeo de EEUU) hacían rankings de ejercitos en base a los informes de inteligencia y las maniobras que regularmente hacian en conjunto con otros paises. Recuerdo que del ejercito Bielorruso dijo que no estaba ni entre los 20 primeros en cuanto a fortaleza. Polonia se los zampa sola, pero daría igual, sería la mecha para una participación de toda la OTAN y para internacionalizar aún más el conflicto.

Primos de Dimitris, NO HAY HUEVOS.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Durante las últimas 24 horas, los defensores ucranianos han destruido cuatro depósitos militares rusos ubicados en los territorios ocupados de las regiones de Kherson y Mykolayiv.


----------



## Subprime (7 Jul 2022)

Humo, en todas partes, los rusos están pidiendo la hora


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

La única capacidad factible que tiene Rusia, es que un dron de vigilancia los detecte y tirar algún ISKANDER, pero eso lleva tiempo, y se llega tarde. Y tienen que hacerlo en un área de 5000km2 por la zona de operaciones del Donbas...

Y si a eso sumamos que la mayoría de los ataques se realizan durante la noche..... Es muy difícil(no digo imposible) que incluso con toda la capacidad satelital y de misiles balísticos que tienen puedan pegarle a uno a tiempo.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

Les están dando bien con los HIMARS, y eso que les mandaron la versión low cost.


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Robar seriamente , eso si lo han hecho

Putin dice: "Ni siquiera hemos comenzado seriamente [luchar] en Ucrania". Con hasta 10 generales caídos y más de 30.000 soldados muertos, no estoy seguro de que esto vaya bien en las conversaciones en la mesa de la cocina (o en el desorden) en Rusia.





Putin dijo que "la Federación Rusa aún no ha comenzado nada serio en Ucrania" "Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla, bueno, qué puedo decir, que lo intenten. Realmente no hemos comenzado nada todavía" ¡Dios, se acabó!




Putin: "Rusia aún no ha comenzado nada en serio en Ucrania". ¿Entiendo? Decenas de miles de civiles asesinados, ejecuciones demostrativas y violaciones, ciudades destruidas: esto no es "nada serio" para Putin. Repito: Putin odia a Ucrania y a los ucranianos y quiere destruirlos físicamente.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Jul 2022)

El problema para Ucrania es que el ejército ruso tiene una barbaridad de tropas dedicada a la construcción y reparación de vías férreas. Mientras tengan esa rutas abiertas seguirá dando por saco.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Jul 2022)

N


Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué opina @bigmaller de este video tan aclaratorio. No sé si recordáis aquella conversación en la que le aclare que, si el llamaba nazis a todos los ucranianos, incluido su presidente judío, por culpa de un único batallón mas o menos nazi, los demás podríamos llamar Califato Islámico a Rusia (Aunque Boba sea cristiano), por la gran cantidad de barbudos islamistas (Como los del video) que luchan en sus filas. Y ahora añado que, por tener también, las mezquitas más grandes de Europa, el mayor porcentaje de musulmanes entre su población y señores de la guerra islamistas a sueldo.
> Y ojito, que los barbudos de este video dejan bien claro el porque están ahí. Que no es por liberar a nadie de nazis, sino en una Jihaz para matar cristianos Europeos.



Nazis a todos los ukranianos? 

Incluidos los prorusos?  

Aclarate las ideas. 

Respecto al video, PROPAGANDA.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania dicen que más del 70% de los proyectiles no guiados de Rusia, los misiles aéreos guiados no alcanzan el objetivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Chorradas y más chorradas


----------



## ELVR (7 Jul 2022)

¿Un poco forzada la narración, no? Lo digo porque victoria en ruso es победа (póbieda)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Si como la de los cesar o esa mierda de vídeo que afirmabas que eran los himars..


----------



## ELVR (7 Jul 2022)

Ah| Claro. Los rusos ponen nombre en inglés a su grupo de ejércitos. Son así de cosmopolitas.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

El reconocimiento aéreo Carlson corrige el fuego de artillería ucraniano. Varias piezas de equipo ruso fueron destruidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Infografía misiles rusos original y con traducción.

Los números parecen provenir de Forbes así que... no los tomes como exactos.
es más para información de generación.


----------



## paconan (7 Jul 2022)

Putin y sus minions, Brutalsky también nos cuenta una triste historia...
Veo que siguen cayendo minions paracaidistas putinianos

¿Qué son los minions?

En la película animada de dibujos animados Despicable Me y sus secuelas, todos los minions se parecen, mientras que su cómicamente malvado líder Gru es carismático y distinto.

Este es el caso de los secuaces de Putin. Todos esos Lavrov, Zakharova, Skabeeva, Soloviev, Simonyan, Volodin, Shoigu, Medvedev, Prigozhin, trolls de Internet que ves y escuchas ladrar ladrar son varias facetas de su líder.

No son más que los reflejos de la personalidad de Putin, sus objetivos y ambiciones. Los minions no tienen un carácter, una personalidad fuera del jefe. Cuando Putin se haya ido, se desvanecerán a negro.







Es poco probable que los secuaces de Putin sean adoptados por el próximo líder, ya que Putin se ha manchado a sí mismo con una gran guerra de poder en el patio trasero de Europa. Lo que observas son los secuaces de Putin en su último tramo, de ahí su creciente histeria: pueden ver el futuro, en el que están solos, sin un maestro.

Simbólico es el destino de uno de los secuaces de Stalin, el compositor de música Sergey Prokofiev.

El 5 de marzo de 1953, el gran compositor moría el mismo día que Stalin. Prokofiev adoraba e idolatraba a Stalin. Sinceramente lo consideraba el más grande de los hombres. Compuso odas laudatorias en su honor.

Prokofiev también le tenía terror, temiendo sus ataques de ira ante la presentación de sus nuevas composiciones, lo que le provocó dos infartos.
Vivió al mismo ritmo que Stalin y murió el mismo día que él.







Mientras Stalin estaba rodeado por una multitud de un millón de personas, yacía en un ataúd en la Sala de Columnas de la Casa de los Sindicatos, el ataúd con Prokofiev tuvo que ser levantado por la ventana y transportado sobre los tejados de la capital porque las calles estaban llenos de dolientes de Stalin.

La viuda de Prokofiev, Mira, trató de conseguir al menos algunas flores para el funeral de su marido, pero debido a la muerte de Stalin, todas las florerías estaban cerradas, las flores confiscadas para el funeral del padre del pueblo.

El compañero de casa de Prokofiev cortó plantas de interior para poner al menos algo en el ataúd del gran compositor, laureado con seis premios Stalin.

En ese mismo momento, el pianista favorito de Prokofiev, Svyatoslav Richter, voló en un avión especial a Moscú desde Tbilisi para tocar en el ataúd del líder lleno de flores para Stalin.

La ceremonia fúnebre de Prokofiev se llevó a cabo en el edificio de la Unión de Compositores a la que asistieron unas cuarenta personas.

Todos sus amigos músicos y compositores se vieron obligados a tocar en los actos de duelo por la muerte de Stalin y no pudieron despedirse de Prokofiev. Solo el famoso violonchelista Mstislav Rostropovich logró llegar al cementerio de Novodevichy.

El pueblo soviético y el mundo se enteraron de la muerte de Prokofiev a fines de marzo de 1953, cuando uno de los periódicos soviéticos finalmente publicó su obituario.

…En la década de 1930, las purgas de Stalin se llevaron lo mejor de las filas de la intelectualidad soviética, y muchos, salvándose, intentaron huir al extranjero, Sergei Prokofiev, por el contrario, regresó de EE. UU. a su tierra natal para estar más cerca de su ídolo Stalin. en la construcción del comunismo.

Compuso la banda sonora de la película biográfica Alexander Nevsky e Iván el Terrible, y la ópera Guerra y paz. Stalin amaba y apreciaba la grandilocuente música de Prokofiev.







Prokofiev admiró sinceramente a Stalin toda su vida, aunque en 1948, los matones de Stalin purgaron a su primera esposa, la bella Lina, a un infierno helado.

Pasó ocho años en un campo de trabajos forzados construido sobre permafrost, al que apenas sobrevivió gracias a sus excelentes lecciones de soprano y canto.

Ella firmó su confesión y la subieron a un tren a la República de Komi. Prokofiev se casó con otra mujer, su fan, Mira, y se olvidó de su primera esposa, pero Lina no se olvidó de él.

Lina regresó a Moscú después de que fue indultada tras la muerte de Stalin, certificó su matrimonio con Prokofiev y, en consecuencia, abrió un fondo y archivo de su marido en París.

Sergey Prokofiev pasó los mejores años de su vida sirviendo a un monstruo que envió a su esposa a la muerte, y fue el amor de su esposa por él lo que eventualmente lo redimió. Ser un subordinado no vale la pena a largo plazo, pero tener una esposa amorosa sí.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)

Desacreditando el video de destrucción de HIMARS del Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicado el 6 de julio

Tiene lugar en Kodema, Donetsk

Coordenadas (48.47202,38.07381)

Los objetos que se afirmó que fueron destruidos no eran dos sistemas HIMARS, y probablemente eran cuatro tanques de aceite sobre el suelo.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desacreditando el video de destrucción de HIMARS del Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicado el 6 de julio
> 
> Tiene lugar en Kodema, Donetsk
> 
> ...



Pues es muy posible que sea así la cosa. Ya se sabe que en una guerra la propaganda se desata y muchas informaciones hay que cogerlas con pinzas, pero en el caso de los rusos son particularmente groseros y primarios en este aspecto, al nivel probablemente de sus palmeros y empleados, público al que va sobre todo dirigida dicha propaganda.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (7 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La aseguradora nacional rusa no cubrirá los accidentes aéreos producto de un mantenimiento deficiente. Ya ni ocultan lo cochambrosos que son.



Esto parece una noticia de coña pero es catastrófico desde el punto de vista económico y de imagen.
Nadie se imagina una línea aérea, ni de un país africano, incurriendo en lo mismo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desacreditando el video de destrucción de HIMARS del Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicado el 6 de julio
> 
> Tiene lugar en Kodema, Donetsk
> 
> ...




Esto es ya como los bayraktars o la aviacion ucraniana, que los rusos anuncian mes tras mes que ya no queda ninguno mas pero luego no paran de aparecer fotos y videos pateandoles el trasero


----------



## Abc123CBA (7 Jul 2022)

Me recuerda al panzer4 que se les quedo a los alemanes en un río que intentaron atravesar una barcaza paco


Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

los himars ya estan derribando puentes



ya sabemos cual toca


----------



## favelados (8 Jul 2022)

Apúntate a la guerra!

El Tío Vladimiro te necesita!

250.000 rublos mensuales y todas las lavadoras, iPhones e iconos que puedas saquear!


----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)

Uppp!!


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estados Unidos entrega a Ucrania los misiles que protegen la Casa Blanca y el Capitolio
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos decidió el viernes entregar a Ucrania sistemas misiles antiaéreos de alcance medio NASAMS, que desde enero de 2005 protegen, entre otros posibles blancos, la Casa...
> ...



Ah! los danones a punto de caducar!.
Perfecto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La aseguradora nacional rusa no cubrirá los accidentes aéreos producto de un mantenimiento deficiente. Ya ni ocultan lo cochambrosos que son.



Coño, pero abrir un hilo con esto!! Con noticias la décima parte de importantes que ésta los Pro Putin abren 7 hilos


----------



## favelados (8 Jul 2022)

Por fin los ucranianos empiezan a trabajar a fondo el eje de comunicaciones Belgorod-Izum...




Parece que entre otras cosas han destruido el puente ferroviario de Kupiansk

Habrá que estar atentos a las noticias que llegan del Norte del frente, esto es solo el principio veremos trenes en llamas más allá de la puerta de Tanhauser en los próximos dias?


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

Con 9 himars los estan humillando. Imaginaros polonia con 300 himars. Rusia es un ejército 3 mundista. Pero occidente no quiere humillarla. Con solo 50 himars esta guerra esta finiquitada


----------



## alas97 (8 Jul 2022)

Tecnología dimitri. Fragata rusa dispara misiles Kalibr y en el video se muestra como el primer misil disparado cae al agua mientras sube el segundo.



Video del 4 de julio de una fragata rusa Proyecto 11356 lanzando misiles de crucero Kalibr.


----------



## skan (8 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que en Popasna se han despertado con fuegos artificiales..



Un poco de karma para la horda rusa.

Pero lo justo sería que Ucrania también atacase Moscú y San Petersburgo, aunque sea con atentados. Ojo por ojo.
Por cada ucraniano muerto deben morir al menos diez rusos.


----------



## favelados (8 Jul 2022)

Vaya, otro puente ferroviario que se cae... Esta vez en el Sur


----------



## favelados (8 Jul 2022)

Esta tarde en Donetsk

Cada vez más humo, despues de los depósitos de munición siguen con los de combustible, a partir de ahora veremos más humo negro..


----------



## favelados (8 Jul 2022)

Los rusos paranoicos con los ataques intentando acabar con los informadores locales..


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Un poco de karma para la horda rusa.
> 
> Pero lo justo sería que Ucrania también atacase Moscú y San Petersburgo, aunque sea con atentados. Ojo por ojo.
> Por cada ucraniano muerto deben morir al menos diez rusos.



Ese melón nunca hay que abrirlo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> N
> 
> Nazis a todos los ukranianos?
> 
> ...



No sigas confundiendo ruso parlante con pro ruso, que una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Si, para ti todos los ucranianos eran nazis. Así lo dijiste y te lo parecía porque habían admitido al batallón Azov en su ejército regular. Obviamente eso convertía a todos los militares ucranianos en nazis. Y yo te conteste que, por esa misma regla de tres, toda Rusia es un califato islámico porque hay muchos más islamistas en el ejército ruso (Sin contar sirios) que nazis en el ucraniano. Pues mira, los propios chechenos que luchan por la federación rusa te lo confirman. Son islamistas, están en una jihaz y muy orgullosos de ello.

Claro que es propaganda. Propaganda rusa, ya que sale de las propias fuerzas armadas rusas para consumo interno ruso, o checheno en este caso.

Edito:

Cierto, en el mensaje al que me referia no llamaste nazis a los de Azov, los llamaste extremistas y por extensión a todo el ejercito de Ucrania. Mis disculpas.




Un momento, espera. Antes si los habias llamado nazis.


----------



## ELVR (8 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin y sus minions, Brutalsky también nos cuenta una triste historia...
> Veo que siguen cayendo minions paracaidistas putinianos
> 
> ¿Qué son los minions?
> ...



Pues a mí me encanta el Baile de los Caballeros (no el resto de su obra, lo siento)

En cuanto a su primera esposa lo más probable es que fuese denunciada por el mismo Prokofiev y sus métodos reales para sobrevivir al gulag... bueno, no soy quien para juzgarla.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Un poco de karma para la horda rusa.
> 
> Pero lo justo sería que Ucrania también atacase Moscú y San Petersburgo, aunque sea con atentados. Ojo por ojo.
> Por cada ucraniano muerto deben morir al menos diez rusos.



Es así, mientras Rusia pueda atacar otros países y no reciba ataques en su territorio (real), se puede tirar décadas invadiendo vecinos con ejércitos de campesinos dimitri y mercenarios pagados con petróleo y gas.


----------



## pep007 (8 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Un poco de karma para la horda rusa.
> 
> Pero lo justo sería que Ucrania también atacase Moscú y San Petersburgo, aunque sea con atentados. Ojo por ojo.
> Por cada ucraniano muerto deben morir al menos diez rusos.



Vaya hostia, por Dios! Mejor pagar para que te manden al frente...!!!


----------



## Subprime (8 Jul 2022)

Humo



y mas Humo


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

Esto no parece Photoshop.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Vaya estan reconociendo que el armamento occidental es muy superior al ruso

El canal Starshe Eddy Telegram reconoce que los sistemas de artillería/MLRS occidentales son una amenaza mayor y dijo que Rusia necesita adaptarse dispersando equipos y depósitos de municiones y mejorando el camuflaje para C2 y moviéndolos con más frecuencia.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Les funden los carros de 5 en 5


----------



## Limón (8 Jul 2022)

Arriba Europa!!
Interesantisima esta guerra y la cantidad de paradigmas que estan cambiando.L
Lo de destruir los depositos de municion y carburante con misiles me ha dejado sin palabras..
Hay que ir mas allá, buscar objetivos cada vez mas ambiciosos dentro de la cueva terrorista de la horda.
Que sepan lo que es el miedo de que maten a sus hijos.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No sigas confundiendo ruso parlante con pro ruso, que una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Si, para ti todos los ucranianos eran nazis. Así lo dijiste y te lo parecía porque habían admitido al batallón Azov en su ejército regular. Obviamente eso convertía a todos los militares ucranianos en nazis. Y yo te conteste que, por esa misma regla de tres, toda Rusia es un califato islámico porque hay muchos más islamistas en el ejército ruso (Sin contar sirios) que nazis en el ucraniano. Pues mira, los propios chechenos que luchan por la federación rusa te lo confirman. Son islamistas, están en una jihaz y muy orgullosos de ello.
> 
> Claro que es propaganda. Propaganda rusa, ya que sale de las propias fuerzas armadas rusas para consumo interno ruso, o checheno en este caso.
> 
> ...



Donde cojones he dicho yo que toda ukrania sea nazi?

Tu estas tonto.

Yo no confundo ruso parlante con prorruso. De hecho el payaso era rusoparlante y no es proruso. Tu eres el que saca conclusiones falsas de mi texto. Hay millones de ukranianos prorusos. Como hay millones de ukranianos rusoparlantes antirusos. 

Vete a cagar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

Parece la primera fase, si te fijas en varias se ven detonaciones que parten el misil y cae la etapa al agua



alas97 dijo:


> Tecnología dimitri. Fragata rusa dispara misiles Kalibr y en el video se muestra como el primer misil disparado cae al agua mientras sube el segundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Video del 4 de julio de una fragata rusa Proyecto 11356 lanzando misiles de crucero Kalibr.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Subprime (8 Jul 2022)

35 tanques uff


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Donde cojones he dicho yo que toda ukrania sea nazi?
> 
> Tu estas tonto.
> 
> ...



Eres todo un dechado de buena educación y sabe estar ¿No estás diciendo eso aquí? Bien es cierto que las frases no estan bien estructuradas, ya que en mitad de una frase cambias de pais a ejercito. Pero el mensaje lo has dejado muy claro.



Edito:

Un regimiento nazi... Venga ya... ¿y 20.000 jihadistas invadiendo un pais europeo es de los mas normal del mundo. ¿Correcto?


----------



## neutral295 (8 Jul 2022)

Putin ayer salió en las tvs y dijo que está esperando a la OTAN que entre en Ucrania. Cuantos yanquis creeis con su uniforme militar van a ahorcar publicamente en la plaza roja de Moscú si EEUU entra en guerra contra Rusia? Es importante colgar a los yanquis con sus uniformes porque llevan la bandera de los EEUU, así la derrota es mucho más significativa.


----------



## asakopako (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ...



@bigmaller es un troll ruso genuino. Ya le he pillado varias veces escribiendo mensajes en español extranjero. Finge ser de Cataluña o Vascongadas pero hasta el garrulo más aislado de esas tierras no comete las faltas de alguien que no tiene el español como lengua nativa.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

Los rusos reconocen que los himars les estan haciendo daño



Otro observador ruso dice que las fuerzas rusas están sufriendo pérdidas muy graves por parte de HIMARS ucranianos, que apuntan con mucha precisión a los puestos de mando rusos. 


Traducción:

Los HIMARS están activos. Se está realizando un trabajo muy preciso contra los centros de mando. Las pérdidas son muy graves. Después de una escapada como esta, la gente culta y educada desperdiciaría Bankova [la administración presidencial de Ucrania está en la calle Bankova]. Y envíe un disparo de advertencia a Fascington [Fascista + Washington]. Entonces se convierte en polvo.



El canal Starshe Eddy Telegram reconoce que los sistemas de artillería/MLRS occidentales son una amenaza mayor y dijo que Rusia necesita adaptarse dispersando equipos y depósitos de municiones y mejorando el camuflaje para C2 y moviéndolos con más frecuencia.


----------



## Limón (8 Jul 2022)

Los que han asesinado a mas de 10.000 civiles son tus idolos asiaticos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

menos mal que el enano ajedrecista les ha dado una pausa operacional



Subprime dijo:


> 35 tanques uff


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Los senadores estadounidenses Lindsey Grammy y Richard Blumenthal anunciaron la necesidad de proporcionar a Ucrania misiles de largo alcance para el HIMARS MLRS‌‌.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eres todo un dechado de buena educación y sabe estar ¿No estás diciendo eso aquí? Bien es cierto que las frases no estan bien estructuradas, ya que en mitad de una frase cambias de pais a ejercito. Pero el mensaje lo has dejado muy claro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115799
> 
> 
> ...



Dode cojones pone ahi que todos los ukranianos sean nazis? 

El estado ukraniano ha admitido dentro de su ejercito batallones y reginientos nazis. El estado favorece ideologia nazi en ciertas escuelas y por supuesto en el ejército. Eso no quiere decir que Ukrainia sea nazi. De hecho, el puto payaso ganó gracias a su campaña antiguerra y en defensa de los ruso hablantes. Miles de PRORUSOS le voraton a el porque parecia lo menos malo. 
Hasta que los apuñalo por la espalda inclusi entronando a stepan bandera. El estado actual ukro esta maniatado por grupos pronazis. Eso si lo digo.

L frase está mal estructurada. Solo por eso, no me parece lo mas inteligente por tu parte aseverar cosas eximinedo como prueba una frase mal estructurada. 

En cuanto a los "jihadistas":

El propio checheno lo dice. Estan a las ordenes de putin. Son jihadistas, si. Como nuestros amigos los del isis que increiblemente Sobreviven en el desierto sirio sin apoyo de nadie.. . . 

El payaso esta a las ordenes de occidente y con la pistola nazi en su sien.

En cuanto a las formas... . . Mira, cuando viene un gilipillas asegurando cosas que yo bo he podido decir porque bo lo pienso asi.... Me toca los cojones. Puedo escribir una frase mal, pero cuando tu a la vez admites que la frase esta mal estructurada, luego aseguras que en esa frase digo lo que tu dices..... Lo mínimo que podrias hacer es PREGUNTAR si en esa frase de mierda que he escrito, he querido decir lo que tu crees. No te parece?


----------



## ELVR (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vaya estan reconociendo que el armamento occidental es muy superior al ruso
> 
> El canal Starshe Eddy Telegram reconoce que los sistemas de artillería/MLRS occidentales son una amenaza mayor y dijo que Rusia necesita adaptarse dispersando equipos y depósitos de municiones y mejorando el camuflaje para C2 y moviéndolos con más frecuencia.



C2 = mando y control


----------



## djvan (8 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin ayer salió en las tvs y dijo que está esperando a la OTAN que entre en Ucrania. Cuantos yanquis creeis con su uniforme militar van a ahorcar publicamente en la plaza roja de Moscú si EEUU entra en guerra contra Rusia? Es importante colgar a los yanquis con sus uniformes porque llevan la bandera de los EEUU, así la derrota es mucho más significativa.



Que quede por escrito para que si la guerra se extiende por europa seas sometido a un juicio de guerra por traicion.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @bigmaller es un troll ruso genuino. Ya le he pillado varias veces escribiendo mensajes en español extranjero. Finge ser de Cataluña o Vascongadas pero hasta el garrulo más aislado de esas tierras no comete las faltas de alguien que no tiene el español como lengua nativa.



En español extranjero.. . .  
El perry mason de burbuja

Ya me gustaria tener ya alguna relación con ese pedazo de pueblo eslavo


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

El bloguero DPR DONRF comenta sobre el ataque al depósito de municiones de Shakhtersk y dice "oscuridad y pánico" en la ciudad.


----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos paranoicos con los ataques intentando acabar con los informadores locales..



Informadores locales... probrecitos

Se piensan que esto es la Segunda Guerra mundial, con espias lanzados en paracaidas detras de las lineas enemigas y mandando mensajes en morse por la noche

Hoy en dia con satelites, aviones espia y drones los americanos saben exactamente lo que se mueve en rusia y ucrania, sobre todo cuando los rusos mueven municiones en tren y descargan miles de cajas a mano

Y si no, cualquier paisano con un telefono sube un par de imagenenes a tik tok y ya saben a donde apuntar


----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los rusos reconocen que los himars les estan haciendo daño
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De nuevo, los rusos en pelotas porque siguen aplicando tacticas de guerra convencional desarrolladas hace 50 años

Insiten en bombardeos masivos que requieren un gasto brutal de municion, que tienen que mover en tren a depositos gigantescos para distribuir localmente

No tienen la capacidad logistica para operar muchos almacenes de municion repartidos por el territorio, eso requeriria una coordinacion exquisita y capacidad de transporte por carretera mayor de la que tienen


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Y lo peor, lo que mas les jode, y por lo que no nos pueden EN TEORIA decir nada, es que, en mi caso al menos, opinamos así sin nada detras. 

A nada que apliques un minimo de espiritu critico, hayas leido un poquito de historia del sXX, tengas unas minimas nociones de economia, el discurso occidental de la massmierda, que es el 99% de las opiniones proOTAN que se leen aqui, se derrumba objetivamente. 

Y lamentablemente, ese 1% restante, sabe que su discurso, que es el logico, objetivo y pragmatico, no lo puede decir, porque es inhumano.


----------



## ELVR (8 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Informadores locales... probrecitos
> 
> Se piensan que esto es la Segunda Guerra mundial, con espias lanzados en paracaidas detras de las lineas enemigas y mandando mensajes en morse por la noche
> 
> ...



Si ya Clancy en una novela OCHENTERA contaba sobre los JSTARS haciendo precisamente eso mismo, a la misma gente y en un teatro parecido ..


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Ya están sacando lo bueno del todo, desde los t60 a soldados mutilados disparando lanzagranadas... Los ucras están perdidos.


----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Si ya Clancy en una novela OCHENTERA contaba sobre los JSTARS haciendo precisamente eso mismo, a la misma gente y en un teatro parecido ..



Joder, si el google maps ves hasta la entrada de la casa, los militares tendran tecnologia como para contar los pelos del culo de un soldado en la letrina


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Yo ya he hecho casi todo lo que me tocaba en esta vida.. . . Me queda inculcar el espiritu critico en mis hijos, que es lo que les hará ser hombres libres en esta vida. Pensar por si mismos y NUNCA FIARSE DEL ESTADO. aunque gobierne el partido al que has votado. 

Alguno se sorprenderia de donde vengo, y lo que he vivido y en que sitios he tenido la oportunidad de estar.... . . Y gracias a eso creo que tengo la suerte de ver toda esta mierda desde otra perspectiva. 

Aunque hay ciertos foreros que me dan una envidia increible por sus conocimientos y por su facilidad para poder expresar en un texto lo que sienten.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Parece la primera fase, si te fijas en varias se ven detonaciones que parten el misil y cae la etapa al agua



Como las nukes les funcionen igual...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dode cojones pone ahi que todos los ukranianos sean nazis?
> 
> El estado ukraniano ha admitido dentro de su ejercito batallones y reginientos nazis. El estado favorece ideologia nazi en ciertas escuelas y por supuesto en el ejército. Eso no quiere decir que Ukrainia sea nazi. De hecho, el puto payaso ganó gracias a su campaña antiguerra y en defensa de los ruso hablantes. Miles de PRORUSOS le voraton a el porque parecia lo menos malo.
> Hasta que los apuñalo por la espalda inclusi entronando a stepan bandera. El estado actual ukro esta maniatado por grupos pronazis. Eso si lo digo.
> ...



Si sigues con esas malas formas no vas a llegar a ninguna parte. Al menos yo no te he faltado al respeto en ningún momento.

Tampoco es culpa mía que no sepas escribir una frase correctamente. “*Un país que admite un regimiento con principios y creencias extremistas dentro de su ejército* (Hasta aquí hablas claramente de Ucrania como país), *es un ejército extremista*” El 99% de la gente va a entender que te refieres a “Un país”, no a un “ejercito”. Si no querías decir eso, el que tiene que aclararlo eres tú. Si todo ha comenzado por una interpretación errónea de una frase que has escrito mal, lo normal hubiera sido que una disculpa/aclaración por tu parte justificando que tu frase esta mal estructurada y no querías dar a entender una cosa, sino otra. No insultar y faltar al respeto a alguien no lo ha hecho contigo. Tu eres el responsable de lo que escribes y del mensaje que transmites. El resto de la gente no tiene que saber lo que pasa por tu cabeza.

En uno de los mensajes que te he escrito hoy, te he pedido disculpas porque dije que habías puesto nazi cuando en realidad habías puesto extremista. ¿Ves como se hacen las cosas de manera correcta?

Yo no me voy a meter a corregirte faltas de ortografía como hace mucha gente para denigrar el mensaje de alguien cuando no tiene argumentos para hacerlo, pero es muy difícil seguirte con todos los fallos que comentes. En tu último mensaje al que respondo, has metido un buen puñado de ellos. Como ya he hecho antes, te vuelvo a sugerir que te tranquilices y escribas con calma. Tómalo como un consejo por mi parte.

Sigues con lo de miles o millones (Según el mensaje) de pro rusos que casualmente no parecen por ninguna parte. De todos los ucranianos que conozco, y son unos cuantos, ni uso me ha defendido nunca a Moscú, aunque admito de antemano que unas decenas de personas no son el ejemplo de un país. ¿Con cuantos ucranianos pro rusos has hablado tu?

Sigues con tus cuentos de nazis, regimientos nazis, favorecer ideología nazi en las escuelas y por supuesto en él ejército, el estado maniatado por grupos pro nazis, Stephan Bandera... Chico, tienes un problema.

Para cerrar, que esto se hace muy largo (Perdón por la chapa), te voy a hacer dos preguntas. Te pido que me respondas claramente. *¿Estás de acuerdo que Rusia envié a mas de 20.000 yihadistas confesos a invadir un país europeo?* *¿En que es mejor un yihadista que un nazi?*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

La cremada está siendo monumental



Dr Polux dijo:


> El bloguero DPR DONRF comenta sobre el ataque al depósito de municiones de Shakhtersk y dice "oscuridad y pánico" en la ciudad.


----------



## neutral295 (8 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Que quede por escrito para que si la guerra se extiende por europa seas sometido a un juicio de guerra por traicion.



Tu eres un cobarde que te crees que por ir con los corruptos yanquis vas a ganar. Estás muy equivocado, EEUU te ha engañado con las sanciones económicas contra Rusia, ahora pagamos más caro los bienes de consumo por culpa tuya. Tu eres el culpable junto con los proyanquis españoles de la ruina económica de España, vamos hacia un corralito por culpa tuya. Yo que no soy de Podemos, les tengo que dar la razón, el gasto militar que va a hacer el gobierno por obedecer a EEUU va a provocar mucha hambruna en España. España debería ser neutral, teníamos buenas relaciones con Rusia, ahora Madrid se ha convertido en un objetivo nuclear ruso por tu culpa. Putin fue muy listo al decir quiero rublos en lugar de dólares si queréis mi gas y petróleo  . Putin se ríe de Biden y Biden de la UE.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor , el baile "Dimitri bandera" puesto de vodka


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Ya ni santificando los puentes les sirven

Tengo información fidedigna de que el puente del ferrocarril en Kup'yans'k ha sido golpeado en el centro hoy y no funciona. Los grandes magos que limpiaban el agua del balde no ayudaron a proteger el puente.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Si sigues con esas malas formas no vas a llegar a ninguna parte. Al menos yo no te he faltado al respeto en ningún momento.
> 
> Tampoco es culpa mía que no sepas escribir una frase correctamente. “*Un país que admite un regimiento con principios y creencias extremistas dentro de su ejército* (Hasta aquí hablas claramente de Ucrania como país), *es un ejército extremista*” El 99% de la gente va a entender que te refieres a “Un país”, no a un “ejercito”. Si no querías decir eso, el que tiene que aclararlo eres tú. Si todo ha comenzado por una interpretación errónea de una frase que has escrito mal, lo normal hubiera sido que una disculpa/aclaración por tu parte justificando que tu frase esta mal estructurada y no querías dar a entender una cosa, sino otra. No insultar y faltar al respeto a alguien no lo ha hecho contigo. Tu eres el responsable de lo que escribes y del mensaje que transmites. El resto de la gente no tiene que saber lo que pasa por tu cabeza.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo por qué aclarar nada. Y mebos a uno que en vez de preguntarme qué he querido decir, directamente me dice lo que el cree que he dicho. 


Extremista no es nazi. De primeras. Y si me has leido otros posts, incluso he alabado el trabajo del ejercito regular ukro, y el de sus pilotos. Y el de miles de jovenes que pedian reformas en el pais. Y se lo llamo al gobierno. Al que domina el estado en ese momento.

Lo que dices no es cierto. Y eso me molesta. No pongas en mi boca cosas que no he dicho.

No entendeis que esto no va de estar de acuerdo o no estar de acuerdo. Si me parece eticamente bien, o si me gustaria tal o cual. Esto es la puta guerra. Te parece bien que fueran los ghurkas a iraq? Eso es una gilipollez.

Yo desde el punto de vista ruso, ENTIENDO PERFECTAMENTE, que se envien tropas superpreparardas en combate urbano, gente superpreparada y que se ha demostrado que son vien recibidos por los ukranianos PRORUSOS.

Son militares que han demostrado no salirse ni un apice de lo que le pide el ejercito ruso. Sabedor de que cualquier fechoria, que siempre sucede en las guerraa porque animales hay en todos los bandos, será usado por occidente. Kadirov y los suyos estan trabajando muy vien PARA SUS OBJETIVOS. Que haya videos para propaganda de consumo interno, por supuesto.
Ver ahi la posibilidad de que los chechenos entren en el Reichstag.... Pues eso. Propaganda.

Te rwspondo. Es lo logico. Un checheno es tan ruso como uno de sebastopol en cuanto a estado se refiere. Un canario no puede ir a defender melilla?

Perdon por ensuciar el hilo. Me callo.


----------



## asakopako (8 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos ya tienen canción de verano. Es como el reguetón

"mia que les gusta la gazolina
pa quemar furcias turcochinas"


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Se está levantando un batallón de tanques voluntarios en el óblast de Nizhny Novgorod. Están ofreciendo un pago único de 200.000 rublos, 250.000 rublos al mes y contratos de 6 meses. Los voluntarios también recibirán el estatus de veterano de combate y otros beneficios.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo no tengo por qué aclarar nada. Y mebos a uno que en vez de preguntarme qué he querido decir, directamente me dice lo que el cree que he dicho.
> 
> 
> Extremista no es nazi. De primeras. Y si me has leido otros posts, incluso he alabado el trabajo del ejercito regular ukro, y el de sus pilotos. Y el de miles de jovenes que pedian reformas en el pais. Y se lo llamo al gobierno. Al que domina el estado en ese momento.
> ...



En tu respuesta anterior has dicho que el gobierno de ucrania fomenta ideologías nazis en las escuelas y en el ejército. Si has dicho que hay batallones nazis. En el mensaje de la “frase confusa”, en la siguiente frase lo pones. “Nadie puede entender tener un batallón nazi. No un miembro con una svastica, un regimiento entero con unos principios nazis. No es posible en un país normal (…) Pero un regimiento nazi? Venga ya…

Te vuelvo a poner el pantallazo de tu mensaje para que quede claro que no me lo invento.




Que quede claro, que, a mi todo extremista, nazi, yihadista, comunista, etc, me parece un tarado.

No te he preguntado si está bien que un checheno vaya a la guerra junto con el ejército ruso. Tampoco pongas en mi boca cosas que yo no he dicho. Como nadie pone en duda lo del canario en Melilla. Pero date cuenta de que te contradices a ti mismo cuando criticas con tanta fuerza que Ucrania haga uso de unos ciudadanos ucranianos con ideología extremista de corte nazi para defender su país, (“No es posible en un país normal” palabras tuyas) y al mismo tiempo te parezca correcto que la Federación Rusa utilice a extremistas Islámicos para invadir a un país vecino que ya no quiere seguir pasando por el aro ruso.

Muy interesante todo lo que has puesto de los chechenos. Se te ha olvidado que son unos maestros en Tik Tok. Pero es que precisamente se podría decir lo mismo de los de Azov. Son tropas super preparadas en combate urbano. Son militares que han demostrado no salirse ni un ápice de lo que les pide el ejercito ucraniano (Incluso rendirse cuando se lo han ordenado).

Por último, lo de muy bien recibidos por los ucranianos prorrusos queda muy bien en la propaganda rusa, no en la vida real. Aquí en este foro (No digo en este hilo) se han visto videos de los chechenos llevándose por la fuerza a chicas ucranianas, vamos a suponer que para enseñarlas el Corán. ¡Ah!, por cierto, los chechenos NO son miembros del ejercito ruso. Luchan junto a ellos, pero son una milicia privada de un señor de la guerra.

En fin, sigue cabalgando tus contradicciones.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Que yo no critico que ukrania haga uso de nada. 

Yo critico que los occidentales no podamos ver en la puta tele que los nazis de ukrania se apoderaron de forma antidemocratica en el maidan del estado ukro. Que nadie diga nada al repecto y que no hagamos mas que tragarnos PROPAGANDA. 

El estado ukro se intenta defender, y echara mano de lo que pueda. Eso no es criticable. 

Lo que es criticable a mi entender es que se BLANQUEE el estado ukro actual plagado de nazis, con ilegalizaciones de pardidos prorusos ANTES DE LA GUERRA, con silencios odiosos como la quema en vivo de los sindicalistas de odessa ( tan ukranianos como los asesinos)

Eso es lo criticable, la doble moral occidental, y aun, en europa mantenemos las formas de no integrar un regimiento NAZI, con ideologia nazi en su estructura, no solo en cuadros, en layenda, en todo. Es una puta verguenza.

Tan cortos somos de no ver en esto las manos de la CIA?

Alguien se cree que el payaso está medianamente preparado para mantener la salud mental de una persona dedicada a la farandula, en un contexto de stress semejante? Cuantas películas de Hollywood hemos visto ya?

Son cosas tan obvias que no las vemos? 

Es rodo un puto montaje. Un atrezzo occidental para no enseñar lo que pasa entre bambalinas. 

LA PUTA HECATOMBE ECONOMICA QUE NOS VIENE ENCIMA. 

ESTAN BUSCANDO UN CULPABLE A LA CATASTROFICA POLITICA ECONOMICA OCCIDENTAL DE LOS ULTIMOS 50 AÑOS. 

JODER. HASTA LOS MISMISIMOS HUEVOS.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que yo no critico que ukrania haga uso de nada.
> 
> Yo critico que los occidentales no podamos ver en la puta tele que los nazis de ukrania se apoderaron de forma antidemocratica en el maidan del estado ukro. Que nadie diga nada al repecto y que no hagamos mas que tragarnos PROPAGANDA.
> 
> ...



si llamar nazi a todo el que se oponga a los rusos es una vieja tactica...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que yo no critico que ukrania haga uso de nada.
> 
> Yo critico que los occidentales no podamos ver en la puta tele que los nazis de ukrania se apoderaron de forma antidemocratica en el maidan del estado ukro. Que nadie diga nada al repecto y que no hagamos mas que tragarnos PROPAGANDA.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro. En Rusia cualquiera se puede presentar a las elecciones sin riesgo a que le ilegalicen, lo metan entre rejas o le den un chupito de Novichok. Democracia en estado puro. Di que sí. Y ni se te ocurra crear un negocio prospero si el permiso de Boba, que vas al trullo.

Y la propaganda rusa es mucho mas imparcial que la occidental. Claro que sí. ¡La de prensa y televisiones no oficialistas e independiente que hay en Rusia! ¡A montones! Tantas que no te sabría decir una.

Habla de doble moral y lo inadmisible que es tener nazis en el ejercito el que defiende tener yihadistas a su servicio. No sé tú, pero para mí la misma mierda son unos y otros. Pero obviamente cada uno tiene sus preferencias.

La CIA esta en todas partes. ¡Como si no hubiera de por sí, suficientes ucranianos hasta los huevos de los rusos como para montar un pollo del copón! La CIA. Rusia siempre ha tratado a Ucrania con respeto y nunca ha interferido en sus elecciones ni en las decisiones de sus presidentes. Ese Yanukovich.

El payaso ha sido capad de hacer la carrera de derecho, de crear empresas propias, medios de comunicación. *De generar PIB*. Claro, eso es inadmisible. Mucho mejor un funcionario del KGB que obtuvo el titulo en derecho como extra al graduarse en la academia de expías. ¿En que manual del KGB se enseña buen gobierno? Creo recordar que esa era una organización dedicada al espionaje, derrocar gobiernos y represión. Porque la economía rusa desde que esta Boba, no es que haya crecido ni se haya diversificado mucho. Pero en lo de interferir en la política de otros países (Yanukovich en 2014, Cataluña, Trump, Brexit, rescatar a Lukaschenko cuando lo estaban a punto de colgar de una farola, Siria, Mali, Libia, etc) y reprimir a su pueblo bien. Ahí lo ha bordado.

Lo que si es cierto es que se avecina un montón de mierda. Pero no todo es culpa de occidente. Boba y su amiguito Xi tienen un poquito (mucho) que ver.

Que cada uno siga con sus paranoias… o no.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Lavrov abandona la cumbre del G20 debido al boicot, - Der Spiegel.

Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países del G20 en la cumbre de Indonesia decidieron ignorar a Lavrov. Primero, los diplomáticos se negaron a tomarse una foto con él, y luego los ministros de los países del G7 se perdieron la cena oficial.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si llamar nazi a todo el que se oponga a los rusos es una vieja tactica...



Esta es la tipica respuesta chorra que denota falta de argumentos..


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Claro, claro. En Rusia cualquiera se puede presentar a las elecciones sin riesgo a que le ilegalicen, lo metan entre rejas o le den un chupito de Novichok. Democracia en estado puro. Di que sí. Y ni se te ocurra crear un negocio prospero si el permiso de Boba, que vas al trullo.
> 
> Y la propaganda rusa es mucho mas imparcial que la occidental. Claro que sí. ¡La de prensa y televisiones no oficialistas e independiente que hay en Rusia! ¡A montones! Tantas que no te sabría decir una.
> 
> ...



Hasta "de generar PIB" He leido. 

Venga. Un saludo, majo.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

"¿Por qué empezaste la guerra?" - lo primero que escuchó el sonriente Lavrov en la reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G20 en Bali







El jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Indonesia le da la mano a Lavrov: el deber del propietario del G20. Los ministros occidentales se negaron a cenar con él en la misma mesa. Tampoco habrá foto de grupo del G20. Lavrov se fue de Bali antes de lo previsto 


"¿Por qué empezaste la guerra?" Obstrucción e ignorando a Lavrov como un leproso, su vergonzosa partida es incluso mejor que si no viniera en absoluto. 



Lavrov dejará la cumbre del G20 antes de lo previsto. No. No "salir temprano". Lavrov fue expulsado. Mientras Putin y sus lacayos deliran sobre "la creciente influencia de Rusia en el mundo", este mundo simplemente nos está echando de todas partes.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hasta "de generar PIB" He leido.
> 
> Venga. Un saludo, majo.



Crear empresas y generar puestos de trabajo es generar PIB. ¿No decías que sabias un mínimo de economía? Pagar impuestos, sueldos, esas cosas. Como Trump.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Crear empresas y generar puestos de trabajo es generar PIB. ¿No decías que sabias un mínimo de economía? Pagar impuestos, sueldos, esas cosas. Como Trump.



Lee mas, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Lee mas, SUBNORMAL.



¿Qué tengo que leer? ¿Guíame por el camino de la sabiduría? ¿El Corán? ¿A Duguin? ¿El manual del KGB para el buen gobierno que se empollo Boba?


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tengo que leer? ¿Guíame por el camino de la sabiduría? ¿El Corán? ¿A Duguin? ¿El manual del KGB para el buen gobierno que se empollo Boba?



Necesitas alguien que te diga qué leer?
Algo has hecho mal en tu vida para escribir eso.

Ya has leido lo que te dijeron que leyeras y así estas. Has perdido.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Jul 2022)

Cómo va analfabetorros? Vais ganado? La putada es que las consecuencias las pagamos todos, no solo los iletrados come pollas de la OTAN que participáis en este hilo.

Vergüenza ajena...



De los panchos que celebran la destrucción de Europa desde su tipi al otro lado del charco ya ni hablo...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Necesitas alguien que te diga qué leer?
> Algo has hecho mal en tu vida para escribir eso.
> 
> Ya has leido lo que te dijeron que leyeras y así estas. Has perdido.



No, para nada.

No, para nada. He leído muchísimo y muy variado. Pero parece ser que no lo mismo que tú. Me gustaría saber de que fuentes has bebido para fomentar tu paranoia.

¡Ah!, y pedir consejos es de sabios. Otra cosa ya es seguirlos.

Y nadie duda que sleepy Joe es un corrupto de tomo y lomo. Pero el mayor ladrón de la historia es tu ídolo, Boba. Pregúntale a Navalni.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va analfabetorros? Vais ganado? La putada es que las consecuencias las pagamos todos, no solo los iletrados come pollas de la OTAN que participáis en este hilo.
> 
> Vergüenza ajena...
> 
> ...



las haburguesas en rusia estan podridas literalmente ,la inflacion desbocada..y el petroleo cayendo de 100 dolares....ah bueno luego estan las perdidas de rusos ,pero bueno que mas da esas pequeñas tragedias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta es la tipica respuesta chorra que denota falta de argumentos..



aqui se prohibio a un puto partido terrorista que daba dinero a eta,informacion privilegiada y demas...adivina cual es ....


----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)

Boooommmm!! Las torretas siguen volando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

han destruido todas las minas, otro exito vladimir



ghawar dijo:


> Boooommmm!! Las torretas siguen volando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)

Parece que hoy tenemos una opa hostil de retrasados, ala todos a la nevera unos días.


----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> las haburguesas en rusia estan podridas literalmente ,la inflacion desbocada..y el petroleo cayendo de 100 dolares....ah bueno luego estan las perdidas de rusos ,pero bueno que mas da esas pequeñas tragedias



pero el rublo esta en paridad con el dolar oygan

A mi de todas maneras, de elegir prefiero que me paguen en dolares


----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (8 Jul 2022)

Igual ya ha salido antes. Visto en el foro FAS. Atentos al primer párrafo.

(por falta de tiempo y ganas cutre-traducción automática) 

***
*Los tanques quemados regresan a Rusia, las plantas de reparación rechazan las reparaciones*

las plantas _de_ reparación rusas se niegan a reparar vehículos militares blindados pesados que regresan de la guerra en Ucrania. Esto incluye principalmente tanques y vehículos blindados para la infantería. La razón: gran parte del equipo se devuelve con cuerpos quemados y la reparación es imposible. Esto se afirma en un informe de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. 


Según inteligencia, faltan componentes y dinero para este tipo de reparaciones. El mismo informe afirma que los directores de dichas plantas de reparación están dando instrucciones de no aceptar maquinaria tan gravemente quemada para su reparación. Por el momento, sin embargo, no hay información confirmada oficialmente por parte rusa.

El equipo menos dañado se está reparando en el lugar, dijo también la inteligencia ucraniana. Moscú ha creado equipos de reparación móviles que se envían al campo de batalla y se supone que reparan equipos menos dañados y sin quemar en el lugar, instalando nuevas piezas y ensamblajes.

*las sanciones*
La inteligencia ucraniana sigue afirmando que la industria rusa aún no ha superado su dependencia de la tecnología occidental y que las sanciones económicas están teniendo un grave impacto. En abril de este año, EE. UU. también mencionó problemas en la producción y reparación de equipos militares en Rusia. En un discurso a fines de marzo, Thea Kendler, subsecretaria de administración de exportaciones del Ministerio de Comercio, dijo que además de Uralvagonzavod, la empresa rusa Baikal Electronics estaba experimentando dificultades. Es una empresa productora de computadoras y semiconductores. Según Kendler, la empresa ya no recibe circuitos integrados. Son necesarios, dice, para mantener el equipo de servidores de la empresa.


Kendler recordó que solo el 5% de las importaciones a Rusia provienen de Estados Unidos, pero casi el 50% proviene de Europa. Al mismo tiempo, Taiwán asestó un duro golpe a la industria militar de Rusia, ya que el TSMC local abandonó el mercado ruso. TSMC es el fabricante de chips más grande del mundo. Con la salida del mercado ruso de TSMC, Rusia está perdiendo una gran cantidad de MIPS necesarios en el desarrollo de sistemas de inteligencia militar y otros sistemas militares. En particular, se refiere a la interrupción del acceso a los chips Elbrus.


*El Kremlin moviliza a las empresas*
Más recientemente, el Kremlin decidió llevar a cabo una movilización total de empresas en Rusia. Según la inteligencia de Ucrania, fueron precisamente los problemas con las reparaciones del equipo militar devuelto lo que hizo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, recurriera a esta medida.

Se espera, dice el informe de inteligencia ucraniano, que muy pronto aparecerá una ley en Rusia que obligará a las personas jurídicas a celebrar contratos bajo órdenes estatales en términos militares. Esto significa trabajar en turnos de noche, trabajar en días festivos y fines de semana y cambiar de vacaciones. En Rusia, sin embargo, los contratos celebrados en condiciones militares no contemplan la compensación por horas extraordinarias. Esta ley, dice Ucrania, merecerá activos materiales de la reserva estatal, capacidades de movilización y sitios.

*Ya hubo señales en mayo*


Los informes de problemas con equipos militares pesados y la incapacidad de realizar reparaciones de calidad, tanto en el campo como en las plantas de reparación de la Federación Rusa, aparecieron a principios de mayo. Luego se vieron varios trenes transportando tanques obsoletos T-62M y T-62МВ al interior de Ucrania, los tanques fueron movilizados y tomados de la reserva, así como del inventario de unidades militares en Tayikistán, Libia y Siria.


Según información no confirmada y según fuentes ucranianas, al 1 de julio Rusia ya ha perdido más de 1500 tanques, 3737 vehículos blindados de personal, 800 sistemas de artillería, 246 MLRS y 105 sistemas antiaéreos.

*Ucrania tiene los mismos problemas*
Por último, pero no menos importante, la situación desde el punto de vista de los problemas con la reparación de vehículos blindados pesados en Ucrania es la misma. Kyiv está experimentando una mayor escasez de componentes, ensamblajes y repuestos para su equipo pesado. Una gran parte de las fábricas de reparación fueron completamente destruidas ya en las primeras semanas de la guerra con Rusia. Ucrania se vio obligada a buscar la asociación entre los países vecinos, la UE y los países miembros de la OTAN para la reparación de equipos blindados y logró obtener esa ayuda de una gran parte de ellos.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ucrania ha perdido hasta ahora 350 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, casi 4000 tanques, 3000 cañones de artillería y morteros y casi 4000 vehículos de combate de infantería diferentes.

***










Burnt tanks return to Russia, repair plants refuse repairs


Russian repair plants refuse to repair military heavy armored vehicles returned from Ukraine. This includes mostly tanks and armored vehicles for the infantry.




bulgarianmilitary.com


----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ucrania ha perdido hasta ahora 350 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, casi 4000 tanques, 3000 cañones de artillería y morteros y casi 4000 vehículos de combate de infantería diferentes.
> 
> ***



Asi que segun el ministerio de defensa ruso, Ucrania tenia mas de 4000 tanques?

Pero a quien cojones se creen que estan engañando?


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No, para nada.
> 
> No, para nada. He leído muchísimo y muy variado. Pero parece ser que no lo mismo que tú. Me gustaría saber de que fuentes has bebido para fomentar tu paranoia.
> 
> ...



Callate que no estas haciendo mas que el ridículo. Pides consejo a uno que no tiene ni puta idea como yo? 

Pero te crees que este es un puto patio de colegio? 
El mayor ladron de la historia? Pero de que cojones hablas pedazo de subnormal? Que dato aportas para decir que este es el mayor ladron de la historia? Pero de que pollas vas pedazo de imbecil? Te crees que estamos aqui para responder sandeces, mister PIB? 

No aportas nada mas que tiempo perdido. 

Sleepy joe dice... Boba... Navalni... Pues sigue leyendo, despues de Momo y charlie y la fabrica de chocolate, hay un mundo por descubrir.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui se prohibio a un puto partido terrorista que daba dinero a eta,informacion privilegiada y demas...adivina cual es ....



EGIN?


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si llamar nazi a todo el que se oponga a los rusos es una vieja tactica...



Es como si un indepe te llama facha, no dan más de si probres anormales.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy, el Tribunal de Distrito de Meshchansky de #Moscow dictará sentencia sobre el diputado municipal Alexei Gorinov. Se le acusa de difundir "falsificaciones" sobre el ejército ruso porque ha llamado guerra a la guerra. Un policía cubrió con las manos el cartel contra la guerra de Gorinov durante el juicio.


El diputado municipal Aleksey Gorinov recibió 7 años de prisión por llamar a la guerra una guerra y no una operación especial en una reunión del consejo de diputados. Por accidentes ebrios con muertos y por robar miles de millones del presupuesto, los lacayos de Putin reciben sentencias suspendidas.




7 años de prisión por expresar su opinión y desacuerdo, además de ser un derecho recogido en el artículo 29 de la Constitución rusa 
Si alguien quiere ver el art 29: https://www.constituteproject.org/constitution/Russia_2014.pdf?lang=es




El Tribunal de Distrito de Meshchansky de Moscú condenó a Alexei Gorinov, diputado municipal del Distrito de Krasnoselsky, a 7 años en una colonia penal. También se le priva del derecho a ocupar cargos en organismos estatales y gobiernos locales.

El Sr. Gorinov fue declarado culpable de difundir información deliberadamente falsa sobre las acciones de las fuerzas armadas rusas.


Las últimas palabras de Alexei Gorinov en el juicio del 7 de julio de 2022 fueron sobre “lecciones históricas no aprendidas”. A continuación se muestra el texto completo en inglés:

“Creo, o siempre me pareció, que el pasado común de nuestro país nos deja varias lecciones importantes.

Mi padre regresó discapacitado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Al igual que su hermano. Ellos fueron los afortunados. Su deber sagrado era proteger a la Patria del enemigo.

También recuerdo Moscú en la década de 1960: veteranos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial sin brazos, sin piernas, ciegos. Había muchos de esos en nuestra casa. Crecí entre ellos.

Los sobrevivientes de esa guerra se quedaron sin palabras con las historias al respecto. A medida que fui creciendo, entendí por qué. Porque la guerra en sí misma, como ocupación humana, no importa el sinónimo que se le llame, es la cosa más vil y sucia. Asunto indigno del título de persona a quien el Universo y la evolución le encomiendan el cuidado de preservar y aumentar toda la vida en nuestro planeta.

Estoy convencido de esto: la guerra es el medio más rápido de deshumanización, cuando se difumina la línea entre el bien y el mal. La guerra es siempre violencia y sangre, cuerpos desgarrados y miembros amputados. Siempre es la muerte. No lo acepto y lo rechazo.

Nuestro pasado común me enseñó esto. Y, probablemente, no solo yo: en el Código Penal de Rusia hay artículos 353 y 354, que prevén un castigo severo por la preparación, conducción y propaganda de una guerra agresiva. Y creí erróneamente que Rusia agotó su límite en las guerras en el siglo XX.

Sin embargo, nuestra condición actual es Bucha, Irpen, Gostomel... ¿Te dicen algo los nombres de estas ciudades? Descubre qué pasó allí. Y no digas después que no sabías nada.

Durante cinco meses, Rusia ha estado realizando hostilidades en el territorio de un estado vecino, llamándolo tímidamente 'operación militar especial'.

Se nos promete la victoria y la gloria. ¿Por qué, entonces, tantos de mis conciudadanos sienten vergüenza y culpa? ¿Por qué mucha gente se fue de Rusia y continúa saliendo? ¿Y por qué nuestro país de repente tuvo tantos enemigos?

¿Quizás hay algo mal con nosotros? ¡Pensemos! Danos la oportunidad de al menos hablar sobre lo que está pasando. Intercambiemos opiniones. ¡Este es, después de todo, nuestro derecho constitucional!

De hecho esto es lo que hice. En una reunión del consejo municipal expresé mi opinión, mi actitud humana sobre ese tema. Basé esta opinión, esta actitud, en mis convicciones. ¡Y fui apoyado por la mayoría de los presentes!

Y ahora estoy en la corte.

Parece que esta es otra lección no aprendida de nuestro pasado. Persecución por la palabra hablada y escrita, casos fabricados, un juicio rápido, una intuición tardía: '¿Cómo podría ser? ¡No lo sabíamos!

Durante los años del terror estalinista, mi abuelo fue acusado de pedir el derrocamiento del sistema soviético, en cuya creación y fortalecimiento participó de la manera más directa. El abuelo vivió para ver su rehabilitación, después de medio siglo.

Espero que mi rehabilitación tome mucho menos tiempo.

Pero por ahora, estoy aquí en la sala del tribunal.

Mi caso penal es uno de los primeros que se escuchan, pero en Rusia se han iniciado cientos de casos penales de este tipo contra mis conciudadanos que piensan y hablan sobre lo que está sucediendo. Destruyes familias. Rompes la vida de los jóvenes.

Y estando aquí primero, hablo por todos los que aún no han sido llevados ante la justicia.

Varias frases que pronuncié en una reunión diaria del Consejo de Diputados fueron examinadas bajo un microscopio.

Se ha formado un grupo de investigación de nueve investigadores, seis de los cuales son de 'casos particularmente importantes'. Los cinco expertos son lingüistas y psicólogos. Se sumergieron en mis pensamientos, tratando de entender: qué hay realmente detrás de la opinión expresada por mí a mis compañeros diputados sobre uno de los temas de la agenda de la reunión. ¿Cuál era mi significado secreto y mensaje oculto? ¿Qué hay realmente detrás de estas frases mías? Han recopilado 120 páginas de exámenes.

Mientras tanto, el artículo 29 de la Constitución rusa garantiza a todos la libertad de pensamiento y expresión, si no estamos hablando de la propaganda del odio, la enemistad, la superioridad. Toda persona tiene derecho a buscar, recibir, transmitir, producir y distribuir información libremente en cualquier forma lícita. Se garantiza la libertad de prensa. La censura está prohibida. Por Constitución.

En los días del golpe de agosto de 1991, yo también era concejal.

Junto a otros defensores estuve en el edificio del Consejo Supremo de la República, la "Casa Blanca". Protegimos nuestro futuro. Nuestro derecho a vivir libremente, lo que significa hablar libremente, expresar nuestros pensamientos, recopilar información y compartirla.

Si me hubieran dicho entonces que en treinta años me juzgaría un tribunal penal por mis palabras, por mi opinión, no lo hubiera creído.

Las razones de tan triste desenlace, al que ha sucumbido nuestra sociedad, requerirán un cuidadoso estudio y reflexión por parte de los historiadores. Requerirán no solo reflexión, sino también conclusiones. No será fácil, pero tendremos que aceptar que la guerra es la guerra. Debemos rehabilitar a las víctimas y juzgar a los perpetradores. Debemos restaurar el buen nombre de nuestro pueblo, de nuestro país.

Mientras tanto, deseo prudencia a nuestro gobierno.

Sabiduría a los jueces.

A todos los que están sujetos a una nueva ola de represión: firmeza, así como al pueblo ucraniano.

A mí mismo, para convertirme en el futuro embajador de Rusia en Ucrania.

A todos los que me apoyaron directamente oa distancia, ¡no se desanimen! ¡Estoy contigo!"


----------



## MAUSER (8 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Asi que segun el ministerio de defensa ruso, Ucrania tenia mas de 4000 tanques?
> 
> *Pero a quien cojones se creen que estan engañando?*



Pues a todos los follarrusos del foro que son bastantes.


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ya están sacando lo bueno del todo, desde los t60 a soldados mutilados disparando lanzagranadas... Los ucras están perdidos.



Eso lo hacían los afganos durante la invasión soviética porque tenían RPG a punta pala pero no tenían morteros, se juntaban varios y disparaban a la vez varios RPG a ojímetro para superar obstáculos que no permitían tiro directo. Por supuesto la precisión es una puta mierda no me explico si es una situación de combate real real o algún tipo de exhibición rara o algo asi.

EDIT WTF ¿ el sóldado que hace la demostración le falta un brazo desde el hombro o me lo parece ?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Jul 2022)

Para los soldados ucranianos es urgente matar cuantos más soldados rusos mejor... Así sus hijos no tendrán que matar tantos...


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Asi que segun el ministerio de defensa ruso, Ucrania tenia mas de 4000 tanques?
> 
> Pero a quien cojones se creen que estan engañando?



Los propagandistas rusos mostraron que "Tochka-U" "no está en servicio con la Federación Rusa" Los ocupantes loslanzaron en el área de Gulyaipole. El video fue eliminado poco después. Después del ataque con misiles en el ferrocarril de Kramatorsk, Rusia negó celosamente la presencia de los complejos Tochka-U.


Otro fracaso de los propagandistas rusos Los canales de telegramas de propaganda publicaron un video con el lanzamiento del "Tochka-U" en el área de Gulyai-Pole, y después de darse cuenta de la magnitud del problema, eliminaron rápidamente la publicación.
Todos recordamos cómo, después del ataque con misiles en Kramatorsk, la propaganda rusa se golpeó en el pecho, diciendo que no tienen en servicio "Tochka-U". Culparon a la AFU por lo ocurrido en Kramatorsk.



RUS enfrenta la falta de un cohete moderno usando ahora Tochka-U - Ai mejorado 200% + dehalo + compresión inversa + inyección Ai 30 a 60 FPS + 200% Cámara lenta



El circo que no falte


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Eso lo hacían los afganos durante la invasión soviética porque tenían RPG a punta pala pero no tenían morteros, se juntaban varios y disparaban a la vez varios RPG a ojímetro para superar obstáculos que no permitían tiro directo. Por supuesto la precisión es una puta mierda no me explico si es una situación de combate real real o algún tipo de exhibición rara o algo asi.
> 
> EDIT WTF ¿ el sóldado que hace la demostración le falta un brazo desde el hombro o me lo parece ?



Ya te lo he puesto que es un soldado mutilado. Por eso lo usa así. Lo último del ciber soldado.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Callate que no estas haciendo mas que el ridículo. Pides consejo a uno que no tiene ni puta idea como yo?
> 
> Pero te crees que este es un puto patio de colegio?
> El mayor ladron de la historia? Pero de que cojones hablas pedazo de subnormal? Que dato aportas para decir que este es el mayor ladron de la historia? Pero de que pollas vas pedazo de imbecil? Te crees que estamos aqui para responder sandeces, mister PIB?
> ...



Te he preguntado por esa lectura tan maravillosa que te ha abierto los ojos y ahora te permite ver matrix. Pero bueno, seguramente estes hablando de los Tik Tok chechenos.. Si aun no te has tomado la medicación no es culpa de los demás.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te he preguntado por esa lectura tan maravillosa que te ha abierto los ojos y ahora te permite ver matrix. Pero bueno, seguramente estes hablando de los Tik Tok chechenos.. Si aun no te has tomado la medicación no es culpa de los demás.



Se llama la puta vida. 

Haber nacido en los eeuu, 
Haber estudiado en las vascongadas en los 90
No tener un duro en los años de juergas y estar al borde del desaucio familiar en mis tiempos de gallito de corral
El volver a estudiar en la edad madura
Haber creado una familia
Ver morir a gente
Haber tenido la inmensa folla de conocer a gente muy importante en el extranjero y poder hablar con ellos tomandome una cerveza... 
Tomar decisiones propias con un coste grande por principios, y darte cuenta de que creces como persona.... . 

La puta vida chico. La puta santa vida. 

Te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Esta pausa operativa que está ocurriendo se debe a las enormes pérdidas en combate.
La mayoría de estos BTG rusos se están reemplazando con reclutas y equipos más antiguos.

Una cosa que el ejército ruso tiene a su favor es que tiene millones de piezas de equipo soviético.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta pausa operativa que está ocurriendo se debe a las enormes pérdidas en combate.
> La mayoría de estos BTG rusos se están reemplazando con reclutas y equipos más antiguos.
> 
> Una cosa que el ejército ruso tiene a su favor es que tiene millones de piezas de equipo soviético.



Veremos t-55?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Vladimir Putin enfatiza que Rusia solo está usando una pequeña fracción de su potencial de combate en Ucrania

La narrativa de que Rusia está librando la guerra con uno atado a la espalda ha sido la corriente principal en los medios estatales durante meses y ahora es la línea oficial del Kremlin.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Veremos t-55?



Si envian eso, ya seria hora de enviarles abrams y leopards


----------



## keylargof (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que yo no critico que ukrania haga uso de nada.
> 
> Yo critico que los occidentales no podamos ver en la puta tele que los nazis de ukrania se apoderaron de forma antidemocratica en el maidan del estado ukro. Que nadie diga nada al repecto y que no hagamos mas que tragarnos PROPAGANDA.
> 
> ...



Eres un patán


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se llama la puta vida.
> 
> Haber nacido en los eeuu,
> Haber estudiado en las vascongadas en los 90
> ...



Mira "chico", porque parece ser que eres incluso mas joven que yo. Yo no he nacido en EEUU, he nacido en Euskadi (O vascongadas como prefieres) y he estudiado allí en los 80 y 90 (Mira mi nombre de usuario ostias). Por suerte no he pasado por un desahucio, pero la crisis de los 90 fui muy jodida también. Son cosas que no se las deseo a nadie.
Me gustaría saber a lo que llamas "gente importante". En mi caso la gente mas importante con la que me he tomado unas cervezas es el expresidente de un lander alemán y su grupito de amigos, pero de aquello hace ya mucho. Yo particularmente he trabajado en 5 países Europeos y vivo en un de ellos desde hace un buen puñado de años, donde también he creado una familia. Incluso he tenido mi propia empresa, aunque vivir fuera con familia hace jodido compaginar una carrera de freelance. Mi mujer tiene padre Kazajo y madre Bielorrusa, ambos exmilitares en el ejercito rojo y licenciada en cultura e historia del este de Europa. Asì que tengo una ligera idea de como son las cosas por aquellos lares, ya que los he visitado frecuentemente (Vaya fiestones en Almaty me he pegado). Y casualmente ninguno me ha hablado bien de los rusos. Que cosas.
Veras que yo también he tenido que tomar decisiones difíciles y que buscarme la vida, que es jodida para casi todos. Y no por eso estoy en posesión de una verdad absoluta ni me subo por las paredes cuando alguien no me da la razón.

Solo te digo que aclares tus contradicciones. Yo tengo muy claro que nazis, islamistas y comunistas son unos tarados. Y no porque en el sitio A haya tengan unos pocos tarados de un signo, me alegra ni parece que bien que los del sitio B arrasen el país con un monton de tarados de otro signo con excusas estúpidas. 

Venga, que aquí ya es hora de cenar. Relajate y vigila como hablas con los demás.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

Putin dijo hoy que en el año 23 de su reinado se enteró de que muchas escuelas en el país aún no han sido gasificadas y estaba muy sorprendido. Eso es todo lo que quería decir. 




Pero sin embargo no se sorprende de los yates y mansiones de la cleptocracia, de la corrupción y desvíos de fondos ...
No se sorprende de que existan zonas y pueblos en las que tampoco disponen de agua corriente, saneamiento, ni accesos

*Putin se mostró sorprendido por la falta de gasificación en Rusia*

MOSCÚ , 8 de julio de 2022 , 15:51 — REGNUMUn gran número de escuelas rusas aún no han sido gasificadas. Así lo anunció el 8 de julio el presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin* en una reunión con miembros del gobierno.

“Lamentablemente, una gran cantidad de escuelas en el país no cuentan con suministro de gas. Miré en la ayuda, incluso, para ser honesto, me sorprendió. Mucho”, dijo Putin.

El presidente pidió al gobierno que elabore propuestas adicionales sobre este tema, en particular, sobre la gasificación social (gratuita).









Путин удивился недостаточности газификации в России


Большое количество российский школ до сих пор не газифицировано. Об этом 8 июля заявил президент России Владимир Путин на совещании с членами правительства.




regnum.ru


----------



## UNKAS (8 Jul 2022)

Aquí el turcochino en una reunión con sus más cercanos colaboradores. Lo de cercanos es una metáfora, claro está. Supongo que en esta reunión además de la botellita de agua les habrán dado binoculares para al menos poder atisbar la figura del amado lidl.


----------



## keylargof (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vladimir Putin enfatiza que Rusia solo está usando una pequeña fracción de su potencial de combate en Ucrania
> 
> La narrativa de que Rusia está librando la guerra con uno atado a la espalda ha sido la corriente principal en los medios estatales durante meses y ahora es la línea oficial del Kremlin.



Esto es cierto, porque no están usando su fuerza aérea (porque los nazis ucras les disparan, joder) ni el Movska, ni sus 14 Armatas.

Si los ucras no tuvieran defensas antiaéreas, misiles antibuque ni antitanque iban a flipar.

Pero con un ejército que te dispara de vuelta, el ejército de retrasados mentales ruskis luce menos.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Mira "chico", porque parece ser que eres incluso mas joven que yo. Yo no he nacido en EEUU, he nacido en Euskadi (O vascongadas como prefieres) y he estudiado allí en los 80 y 90 (Mira mi nombre de usuario ostias). Por suerte no he pasado por un desahucio, pero la crisis de los 90 fui muy jodida también. Son cosas que no se las deseo a nadie.
> Me gustaría saber a lo que llamas "gente importante". En mi caso la gente mas importante con la que me he tomado unas cervezas es el expresidente de un lander alemán y su grupito de amigos, pero de aquello hace ya mucho. Yo particularmente he trabajado en 5 países Europeos y vivo en un de ellos desde hace un buen puñado de años, donde también he creado una familia. Incluso he tenido mi propia empresa, aunque vivir fuera con familia hace jodido compaginar una carrera de freelance. Mi mujer tiene padre Kazajo y madre Bielorrusa, ambos exmilitares en el ejercito rojo y licenciada en cultura e historia del este de Europa. Asì que tengo una ligera idea de como son las cosas por aquellos lares, ya que los he visitado frecuentemente (Vaya fiestones en Almaty me he pegado). Y casualmente ninguno me ha hablado bien de los rusos. Que cosas.
> Veras que yo también he tenido que tomar decisiones difíciles y que buscarme la vida, que es jodida para casi todos. Y no por eso estoy en posesión de una verdad absoluta ni me subo por las paredes cuando alguien no me da la razón.
> 
> ...



Mira "nene", no te voy a decir quienes son esa gente porque me expondria demasiado, no me gusta un pelo dar info de esa indole en un foro, ya veo que tu, con toda la vida que llevas no te importa demasiado. Da que pensar. 

Me relajare cuando alguien no me cite para que le de explicaciones sobre algo que yo no he dicho.

Los mayores tarados en este mundo somos nosotros, que hemos usado a nazis, a islamistas y a comunistas para hacer de todo en todo el mundo por nuestros intereses.

El sobradismo para los de baracaldo, que solo hay uno que tiene derecho a eso, clemente.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Eres un patán



Hay que tener cojones para responder eso en un post.


----------



## paconan (8 Jul 2022)

Peskov dijo que el potencial del ejército ruso es tan grande que prácticamente no se usa en Ucrania

*Peskov señaló que la participación en la **operación** especial es de solo una pequeña parte del potencial ruso*

Rusia actualmente está utilizando solo una pequeña parte de su potencial en una operación especial en Ucrania, dijo el secretario de prensa presidencial, Dmitry Peskov, en una sesión informativa.

Se le pidió que aclarara las palabras de Vladimir Putin de que Rusia "todavía no ha comenzado nada" en Ucrania.



https://www.interfax.ru/russia/851166



Sigue el circo con payaso Peskov


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Mira "nene", no te voy a decir quienes son esa gente porque me expondria demasiado, no me gusta un pelo dar info de esa indole en un foro, ya veo que tu, con toda la vida que llevas no te importa demasiado. Da que pensar.
> 
> Me relajare cuando alguien no me cite para que le de explicaciones sobre algo que yo no he dicho.
> 
> ...



Y vuelta a empezar. Lo has dicho, te lo he mostrado y lo has repetido hoy entre insultos y malas formas.

Si no te gusta exponerte y que te pregunten por tus amigos importantes no los menciones y no fardes de ello.
Y Dios se escribe con mayúsculas. Clemente.


----------



## Tusade (8 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Aquí el turcochino en una reunión con sus más cercanos colaboradores. Lo de cercanos es una metáfora, claro está. Supongo que en esta reunión además de la botellita de agua les habrán dado binoculares para al menos poder atisbar la figura del amado lidl.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116245



Surrealista el complejo de "Zar" que tiene el tipo este.

Me recuerda a esto:















Jean-Bédel Bokassa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## moncton (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Vladimir Putin enfatiza que Rusia solo está usando una pequeña fracción de su potencial de combate en Ucrania
> 
> La narrativa de que Rusia está librando la guerra con uno atado a la espalda ha sido la corriente principal en los medios estatales durante meses y ahora es la línea oficial del Kremlin.



Ya, lo bueno lo esta reservando para cuando le hayan matado 100.000 soldados y destruido 3000 tanques 

Entonces sacaran los cyborgs de titanio líquido y los tanques supersonicos


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Ucraniano PzH-2000 155 mm SPG disparando un tiro aproximadamente una vez cada 8 segundos. Impresionante el cacharro


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya, lo bueno lo esta reservando para cuando le hayan matado 100.000 soldados y destruido 3000 tanques
> 
> Entonces sacaran los cyborgs de titanio líquido y los tanques supersonicos



Y los torpedos que borran del mapa a las Islas Británicas para la tercera y definitiva fase.


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Jul 2022)

Tres vídeos del _Wall Street Journal_.

Este sobre las torretas voladoras:



Este sobre los turcochinos robando el grano a Ucrania:



Y este sobre la Isla de las Serpientes:


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y vuelta a empezar. Lo has dicho, te lo he mostrado y lo has repetido hoy entre insultos y malas formas.
> 
> Si no te gusta exponerte y que te pregunten por tus amigos importantes no los menciones y no fardes de ello.
> Y Dios se escribe con mayúsculas. Clemente.



Espero darlo por zanjado de una vez.
Me he limitado a responder a alguien que ha puesto en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Como tu muy bien has dicho ha sido una interpretacion de una frase mal estructurada, que de ninguna forma da a entender que ukrania sea un pais nazi. Eso no tiene Ningun sentido. En el texto que me pones, no se de donde sacas que yo me refiera a Ukrainia como un pais nazi. Primero porque hay un 20% rusos etnicos y otro monton de gente prooccidental que no es Pronazi.

Lo que te he intentado explicar es que ukrania es un ESTADO que admite batallones nazis,y no has dicho ni mu sobre esto. Y por eso digo que hay extremistas en el gobierno.Eso es objetivo. 

Y occidente a sabiendas de esto, lo omite. 
A mi me gusta fardar de mis amigos, lo que no me gusta es que se pueda saber mi identidad. Gran diferencia. 

De barakaldo tener que ser!


----------



## nebulosa (8 Jul 2022)

vaya dos ..dejaros de pelear coño...pareceis niños (quien la tiene mas grande).
Se viene aprendido a estos foros, yo leo y aprendo, respetaros joder que somos descendientes de ELCANO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucraniano PzH-2000 155 mm SPG disparando un tiro aproximadamente una vez cada 8 segundos. Impresionante el cacharro



no parece una lata de sardinas como todo lo ruso


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Espero darlo por zanjado de una vez.
> Me he limitado a responder a alguien que ha puesto en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Como tu muy bien has dicho ha sido una interpretacion de una frase mal estructurada, que de ninguna forma da a entender que ukrania sea un pais nazi. Eso no tiene Ningun sentido. En el texto que me pones, no se de donde sacas que yo me refiera a Ukrainia como un pais nazi. Primero porque hay un 20% rusos etnicos y otro monton de gente prooccidental que no es Pronazi.
> 
> Lo que te he intentado explicar es que ukrania es un ESTADO que admite batallones nazis,y no has dicho ni mu sobre esto. Y por eso digo que hay extremistas en el gobierno.Eso es objetivo.
> ...



Por dejarlo zanjado ya. Muchas veces te he respondido que los nazis son unos tarados. E incluso que no es admisible. Pero es exactamente el mismo caso que los rusos y sus yihadistas chechenos. Estos incluso peor porque sirven a un señor de la guerra. Y a sabiendas de eso Rusia lo omite. Solo quiero que veas tú contradicción.


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Jul 2022)

Informe del coronel austriaco


----------



## duncan (8 Jul 2022)

No se si se ha puesto pero lo de los cigarrillos en Rusia es realmente preocupante:


----------



## MAUSER (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta pausa operativa que está ocurriendo se debe a las enormes pérdidas en combate.
> La mayoría de estos BTG rusos se están reemplazando con reclutas y equipos más antiguos.
> 
> Una cosa que el ejército ruso tiene a su favor es que tiene millones de piezas de equipo soviético.



Tampoco tendrá tantos repuestos, lleva 50 años comerciando con ellos.


----------



## MAUSER (8 Jul 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Veremos t-55?



A este paso hasta el T34.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Jul 2022)

Así llegaron los ukros a la isla Serpiente, antes de eso un equipo de submarinistas habían inspeccionado el fondo para encontrar una ruta segura sin minas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Así llegaron los ukros a la isla Serpiente, antes de eso un equipo de submarinistas habían inspeccionado el fondo para encontrar una ruta segura sin minas.



llevaban protección de manpads por si los atacan con aviones / helicopteros


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Por dejarlo zanjado ya. Muchas veces te he respondido que los nazis son unos tarados. E incluso que no es admisible. Pero es exactamente el mismo caso que los rusos y sus yihadistas chechenos. Estos incluso peor porque sirven a un señor de la guerra. Y a sabiendas de eso Rusia lo omite. Solo quiero que veas tú contradicción.



Vuelves a omitir lo que no te interesa.
Es mas señor de la guerra putin que cualquier presidente americano ( a escepcion de trump)? 
Los nazis de azov, sector derecho, etc... Tambien sirven a señores de la guerra. A la otan. 

La pequeña diferencia es que putin controla a las tropas chechenas ( en el video lo dicen)mientras que los nazis ukris controlaban el gobierno ukro.. . Hasta que le pasó el testigo a la otan.


----------



## Nicors (8 Jul 2022)

Así es el batallón «Chamán», el equipo de élite del Ejército de Ucrania


El músculo de la inteligencia ucraniana se considera «lo mejor» de su Ejército, y sus soldados son tan buenos que parecen «hechiceros»




www.google.com


----------



## Larsil (8 Jul 2022)

¿Ucrania dejaría de existir cómo pasó con Alemania, en cierto sentido, de seguir azuzando la guerra?


----------



## Larsil (8 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Así es el batallón «Chamán», el equipo de élite del Ejército de Ucrania
> 
> 
> El músculo de la inteligencia ucraniana se considera «lo mejor» de su Ejército, y sus soldados son tan buenos que parecen «hechiceros»
> ...





> Largo caballero:
> 
> “Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo? (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacia la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe prepararse… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista”.



La revolución debería de ser hacia la propiedad privada. Yo pague 8.000€ al estado español. No sigue los criterios de la oferta y la demanda óptimamente, viola lo derechos humanos. Los estados lo hacen. Las compañías privadas, suelen estar, dentri de la legalidad, los estados hacen muchas tonteríes cómo comprar millones de vacunas y esas cosas, sin tener en cuente la llibertad de él invididuo. Ser funcionario es amoral y unético.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. anuncia un nuevo paquete de ayuda de $400 millones para #Ucrania con sistemas de precisión y munición para ayudar a #Kyiv a atacar, interrumpir y destruir la capacidad de #Rusia para librar la guerra en el #Donbas y más allá


El nuevo sorteo incluye:

- 4 HIMARS y munición
- 1.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm "con capacidad de precisión"
- vehículos tácticos
- municiones de demolición
-sistemas de contrabatería
-piezas de repuesto

según un alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> La revolución debería de ser hacia la propiedad privada. Yo pague 8.000€ al estado español. No sigue los criterios de la oferta y la demanda óptimamente, viola lo derechos humanos. Los estados lo hacen. Las compañías privadas, suelen estar, dentri de la legalidad, los estados hacen muchas tonteríes cómo comprar millones de vacunas y esas cosas, sin tener en cuente la llibertad de él invididuo. Ser funcionario es amoral y unético.



Las compañías privadas dentro de la legalidad... dícelo a todas que han matado a sus trabajadores de asbestosis por no proporcionarles EPIs.

Los Estados no son hermanas de la caridad, pero algunas compañías privadas deberían ser arrasadas completamente.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Jul 2022)

Tienes la fea costumbre de no poner fuentes, ni un mísero vídeo de propaganda, nada.


----------



## Larsil (8 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Las compañías privadas dentro de la legalidad... dícelo a todas que han matado a sus trabajadores de asbestosis por no proporcionarles EPIs.
> 
> Los Estados no son hermanas de la caridad, pero algunas compañías privadas deberían ser arrasadas completamente.



Para mí lo mejor sería ser autónomu.


----------



## ghawar (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (8 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Ucrania dejaría de existir cómo pasó con Alemania, en cierto sentido, de seguir azuzando la guerra?



Vienes a ensuciar el hilo hijoputa, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que yo no critico que ukrania haga uso de nada.
> 
> Yo critico que los occidentales no podamos ver en la puta tele que los nazis de ukrania se apoderaron de forma antidemocratica en el maidan del estado ukro. Que nadie diga nada al repecto y que no hagamos mas que tragarnos PROPAGANDA.
> 
> ...



He leido hasta "nazis"
Demasiada estulticia.
Pásame el teléfono de tu camello.
Mejor no, te envío al ignore.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Jul 2022)

Unidades perdidas *08-07-2022*
T-62M 1 unidad (+1)
T-64 28 unidades (+2)
T-72 474 unidades (+9)
T-80 156 unidades (+4)
T-90 20 unidades
T-90M 1 unidad
desconocido 168 unidades (+8)
Total *824 *unidades perdidas 30,05% del total de unidades operativas

24 tanques 6 tanques por día

Los Ukranianos han usado de forma muy inteligente los Himars, yo decía que había que atacar las vías férreas para detener los subministro. Ellos han atacado directamente los depósitos de munición lo que lleva a los rusos a tener los almacenes a más alejados del frente. Al atacar los depósitos seguro que si provocan un gran daño a la ofensiva. 

Ahora los rusos tienen un frente de 60km de profundidad en que no hay ningún vehículo, almacén o centro de mando seguro. Se van a tener que dispersar


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Increíble! esto es un delito medioambiental llenar Ucrania de chatarra rusa es algo que se debería denunciar.
Ecologistas del mundo, manifiéstense! 
Si se quitan la careta saldrá su amo Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

18 MLRS occidentales ahora trabajan constantemente en primera línea. Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

EE. UU. donó 4 sistemas HIMARS más


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

Espero que el Abuelo tambien les pase info satelite filtrada por IA + localizacion de llamadas del mando ect y en general todo el combo pack de fallero senior



Dr Polux dijo:


> 18 MLRS occidentales ahora trabajan constantemente en primera línea. Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> //..//
> RUS enfrenta la falta de un cohete moderno usando ahora Tochka-U - *Ai mejorado 200% + dehalo + compresión inversa + inyección Ai 30 a 60 FPS + 200% Cámara lenta*
> //..//



Esto se refiere a datos del vídeo, no del Tochka-U, evidentemente...


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Y vuelta a empezar. Lo has dicho, te lo he mostrado y lo has repetido hoy entre insultos y malas formas.
> 
> Si no te gusta exponerte y que te pregunten por tus amigos importantes no los menciones y no fardes de ello.
> Y Dios se escribe con mayúsculas. Clemente.



Yo tengo al ignore a este imbécil.
No pierdas el tiempo con esta calaña.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)

la clave de la victoria para los rusos era enclavar artilleria y enviar municion a escala masiva para arrasar las posiciones ucranianas; ahora con los Himars ese poderio artillero a gran escala está en jake



Gnidlog dijo:


> Unidades perdidas *08-07-2022*
> T-62M 1 unidad (+1)
> T-64 28 unidades (+2)
> T-72 474 unidades (+9)
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

"El fracaso del boicot a Rusia por parte de Occidente" es cuando la opinión de Lavrov no interesa a nadie, excepto a los propagandistas del Kremlin de NTV, Zvezda, Izvestia, Channel One y RT, que llegaron allí únicamente para crear la ilusión de "fracaso". boicotear a rusia"


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> La revolución debería de ser hacia la propiedad privada. Yo pague 8.000€ al estado español. No sigue los criterios de la oferta y la demanda óptimamente, viola lo derechos humanos. Los estados lo hacen. Las compañías privadas, suelen estar, dentri de la legalidad, los estados hacen muchas tonteríes cómo comprar millones de vacunas y esas cosas, sin tener en cuente la llibertad de él invididuo. Ser funcionario es amoral y unético.



Joder, otro maestro de la estulticia! 
Se trata de Larsil
Se buscan el ignore a pulso!


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Switchblade funciona


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

otra afirmacion sin fotos ni pruebas ni nada...como los 600 drones turcos derribados....


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos le dará a Ucrania municiones HIMARS con un alcance de 300 km, - Financial Times.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Jul 2022)

El presentador de televisión italiano se enfrenta al principal propagandista de Putin, Vladimir Soloviev, en la televisión en vivo.

Le dice a Soloviev que Rusia ha estado mintiendo desde el principio.

Donbas fue solo una excusa, Rusia quiere anexar la mitad de Ucrania o incluso más y llegar a la frontera rumana.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Increíble! esto es un delito medioambiental llenar Ucrania de chatarra rusa es algo que se debería denunciar.
> Ecologistas del mundo, manifiéstense!
> Si se quitan la careta saldrá su amo Putin.



Los etnianos de media Europa se frotan las manos y babean esperando a que acabe la guerra.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El presentador de televisión italiano se enfrenta al principal propagandista de Putin, Vladimir Soloviev, en la televisión en vivo.
> 
> Le dice a Soloviev que Rusia ha estado mintiendo desde el principio.
> 
> Donbas fue solo una excusa, Rusia quiere anexar la mitad de Ucrania o incluso más y llegar a la frontera rumana.



Dos charlatanes


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Espero que el Abuelo tambien les pase info satelite filtrada por IA + localizacion de llamadas del mando ect y en general todo el combo pack de fallero senior



Eso seguro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2022)

sisi ...telegram,,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2022)

ni una foto de eso...dios pon putas fotos.. cohones ,vendetoallas


----------



## -carrancas (9 Jul 2022)

una exposicion para el imbecil de fulanito de tal y pascual 



a partir de ahora cuando escupa su propaganda espero verle aportar lo mismo que el exige
no se como lo va a hacer porque ya son varias las veces que le pillan inventandose los datos con los que nos ilustra.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


>



El video es brutal, no saldrá en los telediarreos no vaya a ser que le de un parraque al personal.

Pero Ucrania sigue ganando la guerra (en Twitter).


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El video es brutal, no saldrá en los telediarreos no vaya a ser que le de un parraque al personal.
> 
> Pero Ucrania sigue ganando la guerra (en Twitter).



En la vida real los rusos estan en Lisboa y tomaron Kiev en 3 dias


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Jul 2022)

Rusia ahora dispara misiles tierra-aire S-300 a objetivos terrestres en Ucrania: oficial


----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

Y varias estrellas de la muerte, sables láser, etc.


----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El presentador de televisión italiano se enfrenta al principal propagandista de Putin, Vladimir Soloviev, en la televisión en vivo.
> 
> Le dice a Soloviev que Rusia ha estado mintiendo desde el principio.
> 
> Donbas fue solo una excusa, Rusia quiere anexar la mitad de Ucrania o incluso más y llegar a la frontera rumana.



Coooooño, Bruno Vespa y su Porta a Porta. No sé por donde cogerle ideológicamente al tipo, por un lado presenta un libro de Musolinin con la Meloni, otro día sale con Di Maio o el bobo del pd (psoe).


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El presentador de televisión italiano se enfrenta al principal propagandista de Putin, Vladimir Soloviev, en la televisión en vivo.
> 
> Le dice a Soloviev que Rusia ha estado mintiendo desde el principio.
> 
> Donbas fue solo una excusa, Rusia quiere anexar la mitad de Ucrania o incluso más y llegar a la frontera rumana.


----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

Tampoco de lo otro, como siempre con tus argumentos sin pruebas...


----------



## moncton (9 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> EE. UU. donó 4 sistemas HIMARS más



Los americanos estan donando HIMARS en funcion de las unidades ucranianas que terminan el entrenamiento. No tiene sentido tener los equipos parados

Si esto sigue asi para fin de año tendran dos docenas


----------



## Papa_Frita (9 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Coooooño, Bruno Vespa y su Porta a Porta. No sé por donde cogerle ideológicamente al tipo, por un lado presenta un libro de Musolinin con la Meloni, otro día sale con Di Maio o el bobo del pd (psoe).



En su día estaba bastante cercano a Berlusconi. 
A mi lo que me sorprende es que siga vivo (es lo que pasa por no tener tele desde hace más de 20 años). 
Para los que no le conocen, este tío entrevistó a Karol Woityla cuando todavía era cardenal, y no es coña.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2022)

no,no has puesto nada,vendetoallas


----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

¿Los camaradas? ¿Estás en la Alemania nazi, en la Rusia soviética, en la España falangista o republicana? Menuda chifladura...


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Ya están aquíiiiii:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2022)

a la actriz ue hace de luz estelar..cada temporada esta al borde de la anorexia


----------



## ELVR (9 Jul 2022)

¿Tendremos default en Bielorrusia?

 

PD: paso de abrir hilo en el subfofo, si alguien quiere: adelante.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

Por eso mismo... Quien no se entera del doble juego de las palabras eres tú, pero siendo follaputin es normal...


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ya están aquíiiiii:



Esto es relevante, más de lo que parece.
Si en efecto el puente está ya a tiro de la artillería/misiles ucranianos su inutilización va a crear bastantes problemas a los ocupantes y colaboracionistas asentados en la península.
No veo que vayan a darle mañana o pasado pero es un objetivo militar de primer orden desde el primer momento y antes o después se lo van a zumbar, yo al menos lo tengo claro.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Siempre con las debidas reservas:


----------



## EGO (9 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Siempre con las debidas reservas:



Lo veo demasiado exagerado.

Ese nivel de chatarrizacion esta a la altura de la batalla de Kursk


----------



## MAUSER (9 Jul 2022)

En los años 80 veíamos las colas de rusos muertos de hambre ante estanterías vacías y con sus montones de mierdas de rublos que no servían para nada. Ahí me di cuenta que Rusia era una mierda... Yo lo he vivido, ahora salen niños rata locos con Rusia, no entiendo que les dan.


----------



## moncton (9 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> En los años 80 veíamos las colas de rusos muertos de hambre ante estanterías vacías y con sus montones de mierdas de rublos que no servían para nada. Ahí me di cuenta que Rusia era una mierda... Yo lo he vivido, ahora salen niños rata locos con Rusia, no entiendo que les dan.



Y curiosamente en esa epoca el rublo cotizaba mas que el dolar...


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

No, porque de hecho aparece el porcentaje de pérdidas respecto del total.

En todo caso ya se advierte en el mensaje que "con las debidas reservas".


----------



## bigmaller (9 Jul 2022)

Otro partido de la oposición, "Ucrania Feliz", prohibido en Ucrania.

El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación de Lvov prohibió las actividades del partido "Ucrania Feliz". Todos los bienes, dinero y activos del partido serán nacionalizados, según medios ucranianos.

Hasta la fecha, por la iniciativa del SBU, los tribunales bajo la influencia de los servicios especiales han prohibido los siguientes partidos políticos de oposición ucranianos:

▪ Plataforma de la oposición - Por la vida
▪ Bloque Opositor
▪ Partido de Shariy
▪ NUESTROS
▪ Socialistas
▪Oposición de Izquierda
▪ Justicia y Desarrollo
▪ Estado
▪Bloque de Vladimir Saldo
▪ Partido Socialista de Ucrania
▪Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda
▪Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania
▪ Rusia Unida
▪ Partido Comunista


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo veo demasiado exagerado.



Yo también lo veo exagerado, aunque incluso siendo la mitad de lo que dicen -se actualiza a diario- es una burrada.








Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine


Total combat losses of Russia since the beginning of the war with Ukraine, according to the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




minusrus.com


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Otro partido de la oposición, "Ucrania Feliz", prohibido en Ucrania.
> 
> El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación de Lvov prohibió las actividades del partido "Ucrania Feliz". Todos los bienes, dinero y activos del partido serán nacionalizados, según medios ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Perfecto.
Nadie se imagina en la España de 1808 un partido político que se llamara "Amigos de Napoleón".


----------



## uberales (9 Jul 2022)

¿Cibeles, Neptuno, Canaletas, Zorrilla?


----------



## EGO (9 Jul 2022)

El problema que va a tener Rusia esque en Ucrania esta destruyendo su capacidad operativa,mientras que la OTAN no ha perdido ni un solo soldado y ademas pueden reponer las perdidas materiales muy rapido porque cada pais pone su granito de arena.

Rusia perdio la guerra a principios de marzo.Ahora su estrategia pasa por resistir a la guerra economica y rezar para que occidente pida tiempo muerto y obliguen a Ucrania a un armisticio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2022)

El punto de golpe es la cumbre del arco,

puede superar la azaña del mosca









Kalikatres dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1116984


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2022)

el tipico secuaz de villano que no hace otra cosa que pringar



ELVR dijo:


> ¿Tendremos default en Bielorrusia?
> 
> 
> 
> PD: paso de abrir hilo en el subfofo, si alguien quiere: adelante.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Ucrania no nos ha hecho nada. Nunca.
Rusia y tu jefe el Vladimiro sin embargo dio apoyo a los separatistas catalanes cuando el golpe (Acreditado y reconocido por todos ellos), me insulta por ser español día sí día también en la RT y últimamente se dedica a invadir países europeos con tanques tras infiltrarlos previamente de armas y paramilitares.
Así que qué quieres que te diga majo.


----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)

En los informes del Ministerio de Defensa siempre aciertan las armas rusas de alta precisión, una efectividad del 100% vamos... Pero nos quedamos sin saber qué armas han tirado...

Missiles antiaéreos? Misiles navales? Por que de misiles crucero y tierra.tierra andan muy cortitos


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

¿Como lo haces para no decir ni una sola verdad en todo el texto?
Joder, ¿os lo enseñan en alguna academia o algo?


----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)

Que video? Te refieres al vídeo que no has querido poner?

Si entró por la ventana lo mismo era una paloma mensajera con una granada atada a la pata...

Estas en cambio parece que no fallan

Menuda noche más movidita, mucho humo esta noche detrás de las líneas rusas..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2022)

tienen que pegarle un toque serio al sultan porque está colaborando con esto


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia ahora dispara misiles tierra-aire S-300 a objetivos terrestres en Ucrania: oficial



Los están modificando metiéndoles un GPS para que exploten en el aire, pero con dudosa, muy dudosa, precisión. 
Estos ruskis tienen más peligro que una caja de bombas.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Mientras en Kuzovatovo a 1000km un "accidente"


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Munición en Kherson


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Jul 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @bigmaller es un troll ruso genuino. Ya le he pillado varias veces escribiendo mensajes en español extranjero. Finge ser de Cataluña o Vascongadas pero hasta el garrulo más aislado de esas tierras no comete las faltas de alguien que no tiene el español como lengua nativa.



@bigmaller es nacido en USA de padres vascos


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Los pobres rusos no sabían donde se metian, hay que ver los huevos que le ponen esta gente


----------



## keylargof (9 Jul 2022)

Propagandistas rusos reciben una buena somanta de palos mientras grababan su basura. Una pena que no estuviera allí Liu Siotraraya y el subnormal de Rubén Gilisbert:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2022)

Copia y pega retrasado vende toallas


----------



## paconan (9 Jul 2022)

Parece que ahí se fuma mucho, no?






Guerra en Ucrania. Primera línea desde el espacio NASA Firms captura grandes incendios


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Propagandistas rusos reciben una buena somanta de palos mientras grababan su basura. Una pena que no estuviera allí Liu Siotraraya y el subnormal de Rubén Gilisbert:



A uno al menos parece que le han zumbado.


----------



## paconan (9 Jul 2022)

Bocachanclas lavrov despierta la máxima atención





Conversación de Lavrov con los medios en la cumbre del G20. Frente a él están los micrófonos de Russia Today, Channel One, Zvezda, Izvestia y NTV. Inmediatamente queda claro que, literalmente, todos los principales medios de comunicación del mundo están mostrando un gran interés en Lavrov.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Ucrania dejaría de existir cómo pasó con Alemania, en cierto sentido, de seguir azuzando la guerra?



Alemania nunca dejó de existir. Salvo que para ti la Alemania "real" fuese la nazi.


----------



## Larsil (9 Jul 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Alemania nunca dejó de existir. Salvo que para ti la Alemania "real" fuese la nazi.



No dejó de existir pero murió mucha gente. Y cambió mucha gente de idea con respecto a la misma. La l y la i sí cambió.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Se llaman colaboracionistas. Su vida suele ser intensa, aunque corta. Es lo que tiene.
Para más info, cualquier libro de Historia le vale.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> No dejó de existir pero murió mucha gente. Y cambió mucha gente de idea con respecto a la misma. La l y la i sí cambió.



En la guerra muere mucha gente, has descubierto el fuego jajajaja.


----------



## ghawar (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (9 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky, atentos que vienen purgas



¿El fracaso de Rusia para conquistar rápidamente Ucrania conducirá a purgas, represiones y matanzas masivas en Rusia por parte del régimen de Putin?

Parte integral de las represiones de Stalin fueron denuncias . Los matones de la NKVD arrestaron a millones de personas soviéticas y las arrojaron al sistema de encarcelamiento del Gulag utilizando denuncias escritas, en su mayoría falsas, como evidencia en juicios falsos.

Los prisioneros fueron etiquetados como 'traidores' para atribuir una vergüenza permanente a sus nombres haciendo invisibles a estas personas.

El objetivo era pragmático, aunque ineficaz: llenar las cuotas de trabajadores esclavos para la construcción del Canal del Mar Blanco, nuevas ciudades en la tundra y el desarrollo de nuevas industrias.

Hasta que Putin abrió la Caja de Pandora de las denuncias tras la invasión de Ucrania, los rusos habían estado extremadamente cansados de delatar a los demás, ya que tenían recuerdos genéticos del estado que usaba animosidades personales para sus propósitos satánicos.






El actor Vasily Shukshin con sus hijas, Olga y Maria.

Vasily Shukshin nació en 1929 en un pueblo de Altai en el seno de una familia campesina. En 1933, su padre fue arrestado y fusilado por una denuncia falsa.

Cuando su madre fue a visitar a su esposo en prisión y le informaron que le habían disparado, experimentó un verdadero horror y perdió la cabeza.

La mujer decidió suicidarse y matar a sus hijos pequeños. Cerró la partición del horno para llenar la casa de troncos con humo. El humo llegó a la casa de su vecina. Corrió y salvó a la familia de la muerte en el último momento.

La experiencia de ser casi asesinado por su madre traumatizó a Vasily Shukshin. Ha estado bebiendo mucho toda su vida y mostró un comportamiento violento. Un actor talentoso, Vasily interpretó personajes duros pero vulnerables, y una vez incluso hizo llorar a Leonid Brezhnev con su papel en Malina Krasnaya.

De Lydia Fedoseeva, Vasily tuvo dos hijas, Maria y Olga. Vasily no era un buen padre. Estaba ocupado con su carrera como actor y bebiendo. Una vez olvidó a la pequeña María afuera de un bar donde se emborrachó.

En 1974, Vasily murió de un ataque al corazón. Grandes multitudes salieron a despedirse de su actor favorito con cuyo trauma emocional podían relacionarse, y fue la primera vez que la policía en Moscú no pudo controlarlos.






Maria Shukshina es una devota cristiana ortodoxa.

Maria Vasilievna Shukshina, hija de Vasili Shukshin, protagonizó desde el año y medio de edad. Durante quince años, presentó el programa de televisión "Wait for Me" en Channel One, y luego en el mismo canal copresentó la respuesta rusa a "Good Morning America".

En 2020 se pronunció en contra de la vacunación contra el covid-19 y en marzo de 2022 firmó la carta abierta de apoyo a la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

En el mismo mes, hizo algo tan espantoso que su padre debe haberlo convertido en su tumba: escribió una denuncia al FSB (ex KGB) contra el diputado municipal Alexei Gorinov, quien habló en contra de la operación militar especial en Ucrania en la reunión pública de diputados en Moscú. y en sus cuentas de redes sociales.

La denuncia de María provocó la detención del diputado. El 7 de junio, el tribunal de Meschansky en Moscú, después de un juicio falso, llegó al veredicto que condenaba a Alexei a 7 años de cárcel.

Vale la pena señalar que el abuelo de Alexei Gorinov también fue denunciado como traidor del pueblo y enviado al Gulag. Fue rehabilitado solo medio siglo después.

Y este es el país que construyó Putin: los nietos de las víctimas de la represión y el terror del estado soviético se denuncian entre sí para obtener ventajas del nuevo régimen totalitario.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## duncan (9 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre los autopropulsados que tienen los ukr y una estimación de los que pueden llegar a recibir que no son demasiados.

Estos son digamos los buenos, junto con el checo.

Tb los están utilizando para ataques en profundidad acercandolos al frente de noche con más alegria que los MLRS. Con las nuevas municiones francesas tienen un alcance de 40km.

También tienen el M109 americano, mas anticuado y del que ya han perdido alguno y que pueden reservar para sustituir a un cañón en tareas defensivas


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Jul 2022)

España debería estar lanzando mensajes de que se ofrecen ventajas fiscales a todo ruso que quiera montar su negocio aquí 

La salida de capital humano decente, una minoría pero serán algún que otro millón, será inportante

España ofrece ser UE, buen clima, mujeres bordes y amor por la ensaladilla rusa. 


Lo que quieren y necesitan


----------



## ELVR (9 Jul 2022)

El Tiempo lo dirá.

PD: ¿Por qué en la segunda frase usas los nombres de esos países en inglés?


----------



## Nicors (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (9 Jul 2022)

Sí que se pueden subir videos de Telegram vía PC


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la clave de la victoria para los rusos era enclavar artilleria y enviar municion a escala masiva para arrasar las posiciones ucranianas; ahora con los Himars ese poderio artillero a gran escala está en jake



Motivo de largo debate pero bien en general; sólo apostillar que una de las especialidades rusas consistentes en bombardeos constantes y masivos de dos y tres líneas en forma de manta se está derrumbando a pasos agigantados por la certera eficacia del fuego contrabatería, los 155 occidentales y últimamente los Himars que están haciendo grandes estragos en los reservorios de repuestos y munición rusa por otra parte perfectamente localizados desde la época soviética y por los sencillos ciudadanos de a pie: Una venerable anciana puede enviar una geolocalización bastante aproximada de un objetivo estratégico simplemente con su smartfone.
La venerable anciana pasa a ser un arma de destrucción masiva!


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esto es relevante, más de lo que parece.
> Si en efecto el puente está ya a tiro de la artillería/misiles ucranianos su inutilización va a crear bastantes problemas a los ocupantes y colaboracionistas asentados en la península.
> No veo que vayan a darle mañana o pasado pero es un objetivo militar de primer orden desde el primer momento y antes o después se lo van a zumbar, yo al menos lo tengo claro.



Barrunto segundo tercio mes de agosto, pero antes habrá un objetivo inferior de acotamiento.
En Septiembre, según leido por ahí, habrá ofensiva.
Pero no me hagáis mucho caso.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Te equivocaste de hilo, ponlo en ACTUALIDAD.
En donde salen los logros socialcomunistas como este.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Motivo de largo debate pero bien en general; sólo apostillar que una de las especialidades rusas consistentes en bombardeos constantes y masivos de dos y tres líneas en forma de manta se está derrumbando a pasos agigantados por la certera eficacia del fuego contrabatería, los 155 occidentales y últimamente los Himars que están haciendo grandes estragos en los reservorios de repuestos y munición rusa por otra parte perfectamente localizados desde la época soviética y por los sencillos ciudadanos de a pie: Una venerable anciana puede enviar una geolocalización bastante aproximada de un objetivo estratégico simplemente con su smartfone.
> La venerable anciana pasa a ser un arma de destrucción masiva!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117745








Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Vi caer a la Unión Soviética y veré caer a la Federación Rusa, atentos muchachos, están viviendo momentos históricos Luego que toca? Digamos que particion no? Es lo que ellos hicieron a Polonia en 1795 o a Alemania en 1945?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los están modificando metiéndoles un GPS para que exploten en el aire, pero con dudosa, muy dudosa, precisión.
> Estos ruskis tienen más peligro que una caja de bombas.



****Para que NO exploten en el aire...*****
Lo envié con el movil delante de una birra


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los pobres rusos no sabían donde se metian, hay que ver los huevos que le ponen esta gente



Huevos se queda muy corto!!!!!!
Madre mía! qué pasadas!


----------



## ELVR (9 Jul 2022)

Joder... Pat 2.0


----------



## bigmaller (9 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @bigmaller es nacido en USA de padres vascos



O eso dice.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

El cuñao mayor del reino diciendo ahora en la secta que se dejen de mandar armas a los ucranianos para que defiendan su país, que "dialoguen" y tal 

Madre mía. Con gente así, no me sorprende que en el 711 los moros nos invadieran con la chorra.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Perfecto.
> Nadie se imagina en la España de 1808 un partido político que se llamara "Amigos de Napoleón".



Porque españa en 1808 no era un pais democratico. Tampoco en la epoca de la inquisicion un partido llamado " Amigos de las brujas". Ni en rusia un partido con un tio como navalny


----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)

Cementerio de chatarra rusa.


----------



## Walter Eucken (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Porque españa en 1808 no era un pais democratico. Tampoco en la epoca de la inquisicion un partido llamado " Amigos de las brujas". Ni en rusia un partido con un tio como navalny



A ver si me entero.
¿Intentas de alguna forma justificar que existan partidos políticos que en medio de una Guerra de Agresión apoyen al enemigo que te está invadiendo el país? 

¿El Reino Unido cuando metió en la cárcel a Owald Mosley en los cuarenta tampoco era "democrático"?

¿Sabes a todo esto que en los Estados de Guerra, comunes en las leyes de todos los países, se suspenden derechos fundamentales?


----------



## favelados (9 Jul 2022)

Aunque parece un asentamiento gitano esto es un campamento ruso.

Atentos al chabolo que se han montado debajo del puente ...


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Aunque parece un asentamiento gitano esto es un campamento ruso.
> 
> Atentos al chabolo que se han montado debajo del puente ...



Joder, recuerdo haberlo dicho en otro mensaje. Viven como ratones.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A ver si me entero.
> ¿Intentas de alguna forma justificar que existan partidos políticos que en medio de una Guerra de Agresión apoyen al enemigo que te está invadiendo el país?
> 
> ¿El Reino Unido cuando metió en la cárcel a Owald Mosley en los cuarenta tampoco era "democrático"?
> ...



Enterate. La mayoria estaban ilegalizados antes de la guerra.


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Enterate. La mayoria estaban ilegalizados antes de la guerra.



¿Antes de 2014?
Lo digo porque algunos siempre dicen que es ese año cuando empezó.
Ya puestos, ¿me respondes a alguna de mis preguntas?


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Enterate. La mayoria estaban ilegalizados antes de la guerra.





Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Antes de 2014?
> Lo digo porque algunos siempre dicen que es ese año cuando empezó.
> Ya puestos, ¿me respondes a alguna de mis preguntas?


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Antes de 2014?
> Lo digo porque algunos siempre dicen que es ese año cuando empezó.
> Ya puestos, ¿me respondes a alguna de mis preguntas?



No si y si


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No si y si



Es decir que te contradices.
No sorprende pero está bien que conste. Que luego estas cosas para los recopilatorios mola tenerlas.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es decir que te contradices.
> No sorprende pero está bien que conste. Que luego estas cosas para los recopilatorios mola tenerlas.



  
Primero aprende a leer. Eso te ayudará a no hacer el rudiculo. 

En qué me contradigo? La comprensión lectora es importante. 

Contesta si tienes pelotas, corto mental....


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Primero aprende a leer. Eso te ayudará a no hacer el rudiculo.
> 
> En qué me contradigo? La comprensión lectora es importante.
> 
> Contesta si tienes pelotas, corto mental....



Muy bien, mongolito. Recapitulemos y veamos quien hace el ridículo:



bigmaller dijo:


> Otro partido de la oposición, "Ucrania Feliz", prohibido en Ucrania.
> 
> El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación de Lvov prohibió las actividades del partido "Ucrania Feliz". Todos los bienes, dinero y activos del partido serán nacionalizados, según medios ucranianos.
> 
> ...





Covaleda dijo:


> Perfecto.
> Nadie se imagina en la España de 1808 un partido político que se llamara "Amigos de Napoleón".





bigmaller dijo:


> Porque españa en 1808 no era un pais democratico. Tampoco en la epoca de la inquisicion un partido llamado " Amigos de las brujas". Ni en rusia un partido con un tio como navalny





Covaleda dijo:


> A ver si me entero.
> ¿Intentas de alguna forma justificar que existan partidos políticos que en medio de una Guerra de Agresión apoyen al enemigo que te está invadiendo el país?
> 
> ¿El Reino Unido cuando metió en la cárcel a Owald Mosley en los cuarenta tampoco era "democrático"?
> ...





bigmaller dijo:


> Enterate. La mayoria estaban ilegalizados antes de la guerra.





Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Antes de 2014?
> Lo digo porque algunos siempre dicen que es ese año cuando empezó.
> Ya puestos, ¿me respondes a alguna de mis preguntas?





bigmaller dijo:


> No si y si





Covaleda dijo:


> Es decir que te contradices.
> No sorprende pero está bien que conste. Que luego estas cosas para los recopilatorios mola tenerlas.



Ya que @Giles Amaury haga la correspondiente captura para la colección de enfermos mentales puestos en evidencia.
Ahí quedas para la posteridad, rojo de mierda.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Muy bien, mongolito. Recapitulemos y veamos quien hace el ridículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de contestar.. Nada de nada no? 
Pones la fecha que te sale de los huevos y a correr???? De las leyes de decomunizacion no hablas majo? 
Que tiene que ver el partido comunista con la rusia de putin?
Tio lila...


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero de contestar.. Nada de nada no?



Eras tú el que debía contestar, porque era yo quien preguntó.
Ya lo hiciste y ahí quedas reatratado.
Ahora pon los muñequitos que quieras campeón, que tú solito has quedao fino, fino.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Eras tú el que debía contestar, porque era yo quien preguntó.
> Ya lo hiciste y ahí quedas reatratado.
> Ahora pon los muñequitos que quieras campeón, que tú solito has quedao fino, fino.



Y tu no debes contestar? Yo no te he contestado y ni te has dado cuenta, tontolaba.

Pero sigues sin contestar.... Valiente fatxorro.

Este es el problema de los foros, que viene un subnormal a preguntar y se cree el maricaliberalvoxero que le vamos a hacer caso. 

  .


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y tu no debes contestar? Yo no te he contestado y ni te has dado cuenta, tontolaba.
> 
> Pero sigues sin contestar.... Valiente fatxorro.



Lo siento majo, no debo contestarte nada porque nada me has preguntado ni cuestionado.
Tú si has respondido a mis preguntas. Ahí está puesto para que todos lo veamos -y nos riamos, claro-.
De hecho ni siquiera te has acercado ni a soñar contradecir lo que yo he expuesto.
Otra vez será. Ea, ea. Pínchate la Sputnik a ver si te tranquilizas.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo siento majo, no debo contestarte nada porque nada me has preguntado ni cuestionado.
> Tú si has respondido a mis preguntas. Ahí está puesto para que todos lo veamos -y nos riamos, claro-.
> De hecho ni siquiera te has acercado ni a soñar contradecir lo que yo he expuesto.
> Otra vez será. Ea, ea. Pínchate la Sputnik a ver si te tranquilizas.



No has expuesto nada que no sepamos fatxin...

Pero te callas como putita a la pregunta de la ley de descomunizacion... .

Dedicate a mirar antoniatres y a repetir lo que el bustoparlante dice y a señalar a rojos como hicieron tus antepasados.. . eso se os da bien.


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No has expuesto nada que no sepamos fatxin...
> 
> Pero te callas como putita a la pregunta de la ley de descomunizacion... .
> 
> Dedicate a mirar antoniatres y a repetir lo que el bustoparlante dice y a señalar a rojos como hicieron tus antepasados.. . eso se os da bien.



A ver nene, tú eres tonto porque eres comunista o eres comunista por ser tonto?



bigmaller dijo:


> Otro partido de la oposición, "Ucrania Feliz", prohibido en Ucrania.
> 
> El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación de Lvov prohibió las actividades del partido "Ucrania Feliz". Todos los bienes, dinero y activos del partido serán nacionalizados, según medios ucranianos.
> 
> ...





Covaleda dijo:


> Perfecto.
> Nadie se imagina en la España de 1808 un partido político que se llamara "Amigos de Napoleón".





bigmaller dijo:


> Porque españa en 1808 no era un pais democratico. Tampoco en la epoca de la inquisicion un partido llamado " Amigos de las brujas". Ni en rusia un partido con un tio como navalny





Covaleda dijo:


> A ver si me entero.
> ¿Intentas de alguna forma justificar que existan partidos políticos que en medio de una Guerra de Agresión apoyen al enemigo que te está invadiendo el país?
> 
> ¿El Reino Unido cuando metió en la cárcel a Owald Mosley en los cuarenta tampoco era "democrático"?
> ...


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A ver nene, tú eres tonto porque eres comunista o eres comunista por ser tonto?



Es que no te has enterado pedazo de corto mental ..

En el "a ver si me entero".... Has fallado. Te enteras?
Donde pones " El muñequito" 
En ese post del " A ver si me entero" Es donde no le das al puto balon, pedazo de tarugo!


----------



## favelados (10 Jul 2022)

Inside the Ukrainian resistance


In Kherson, Russian collaborators are being hunted down




unherd.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Jul 2022)

Se reportan explosiones por todos los lados.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Que desde temprano les cayeron los himar , que son aproximadamente 200 rusos muertos y de heridos no se sabe cuántos, .que http://el.se salvo pues ya habua salido del sitio ..no kay palabras para describir eso dice


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No has expuesto nada que no sepamos fatxin...
> 
> Pero te callas como putita a la pregunta de la ley de descomunizacion... .
> 
> Dedicate a mirar antoniatres y a repetir lo que el bustoparlante dice y a señalar a rojos como hicieron tus antepasados.. . eso se os da bien.



La ley de descomunizacion es como las leyes antinazis que existes en los países democráticos, van por delante de España en este tipo de leyes.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jul 2022)

Más y mejor pirotecnia, los maestros falleros rusos perfeccionan el arte de los fuegos artificiales


----------



## uberales (10 Jul 2022)

Senyor pirotecnic puc començar la mascletá. Visca el caloret


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

La aviacion ucraniana destruyendo objetivos


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

No se que cojones guardarian ahi los rusos, pero vamos obejetivo cumplido y destruido


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Parece que ya estan operando 13 himars que los tienes distribuidos por todo el frente


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

No van a dejar nada, las defensas AA rusas no pueden hacer nada ante los misiles GMLRS


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Soldados ucranianos instalando minas y construyendo fortificaciones en la frontera con #Belarus


----------



## Papa_Frita (10 Jul 2022)

Esta noche ha sido atacado un importante depósito de municiones en Alchevsk, ocupada por Rusia, a más de 40 km de la línea del frente en la región de Luhansk. Parece un probable ataque con HIMARS por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas dado el alcance y la precisión del ataque


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Área de reparación rusa fuera de Dzhankoy que alberga equipos dañados


----------



## elena francis (10 Jul 2022)

Buenos pepinos le están metiendo a Putin por el culo. Tiene que estar encantado y satisfecho por su listeza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que cojones guardarian ahi los rusos, pero vamos obejetivo cumplido y destruido



pues metralla de racimo...


----------



## paconan (10 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el juego del calamar "Ruso"

¿Es el ejército ruso totalmente leal a Putin?

En 2022, el ejército ruso es similar a la serie Squid Game de Netflix. Con mala suerte, los ciudadanos se vieron obligados a participar en un juego mortal en beneficio del aburrido grupo de superintendentes súper ricos para tener la oportunidad de ganar 200 mil rublos al mes.

Los participantes son reclutados en colonias penales para limpiar minas como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, personas con dificultades financieras de regiones pobres a las que se les promete cancelar sus deudas, hombres mayores que no tienen nada que perder y sus familias pueden ganar seis millones de rublos si mueren.

Luego se les dice a los jugadores que maten a sus compatriotas, a los nativos rusos en Ucrania, a sus mujeres y niños.

Los jugadores deben usar un uniforme de camuflaje verde, usar armas soviéticas antiguas y ser vigilados por tropas de barrera y oficiales de inteligencia.

El juego es supervisado por Putin Man y sus amigos septuagenarios desde su búnker en las montañas de los Urales que disfrazan la Segunda Guerra Mundial del lado de los nazis. Llevan traje y corbata.

Los jugadores pronto descubren que se trata de un juego de matar o morir, y cada una de sus muertes suma dinero para contratar a más jugadores.
Los supervisores usan los mismos símbolos que en Squid Game.






Henchman, en este caso el secretario de estadísticas de las fuerzas armadas rusas, Nikolai Pankov, lleva el símbolo de un triángulo en la manga. Los secuaces marcados con triángulos toman medidas rápidas como premiar a los jugadores o enviarlos a la muerte.

Círculo en el tanque estacionado en un campo de tiro de un regimiento de tanques en la región de Moscú que finge estar en Donbas para los televidentes con lavado de cerebro a los que se les alimenta con falsificaciones para mantenerlos en línea, son los rangos más bajos de los secuaces.






Los símbolos cuadrados, también conocidos como Zwastika, son los líderes del grupo y tienen la mayor autoridad durante el juego.



Squid Game Show ha sido la mayor inspiración para Vladimir Putin, un multimillonario moribundo aburrido, cuando lanzó su propio juego llamado Operación militar especial.

Además de Squid Game, los supervisores también usan símbolos nazis en la supuesta desnazificación de Ucrania.






Se han adoptado insignias de manga en V, esvástica y cruz de hierro de un oficial nazi para los cosplayers de WW2 in Reverse.






Cruz de Hierro es la cruz de San Jorge.






La esvástica es zvástica.


Y aquí está V.

Los rusos no se dan cuenta de que están disfrazándose de nazis en nombre de multimillonarios septuagenarios escondidos en un búnker de lluvia radiactiva que utilizan a los ciudadanos como entretenimiento.

Y cuando los occidentales o los rusos astutos les dicen eso, los ciudadanos gritan y los agentes extranjeros y traidores.

Los ciudadanos rusos aún ignoran lo que sucede en los primeros episodios de Squid Games. ¡Piensa en lo que sucederá cuando los ciudadanos sepan la verdad! Es por eso que los secuaces arrestan y encarcelan a cualquiera que diga la verdad a sus conciudadanos para prolongar el entretenimiento de los multimillonarios septuagenarios.

Cuando termine el juego, el enfrentamiento prometido será un ataque nuclear para las máximas emociones. Algunos dicen que el primer objetivo será Moscú si estallan las protestas.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Bélgorod está ardiendo.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Si Putin no puede mantener los territorios actuales de Rusia , ciertamente no puede permitirse la invasión que eligió lanzar en Ucrania . Hoy en el Óblast de Ulyanovsk, Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Mapa de la NASA sobre incendios en Ucrania con primera línea dibujada.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Explosión masiva hoy en Kuzovatovo, Rusia (Distrito Federal del Volga). Cuantos más accidentes y sabotaje de infraestructura crítica en Rusia, mejor para Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

ha incluido chispitas y todo, maestro





Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que cojones guardarian ahi los rusos, pero vamos obejetivo cumplido y destruido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

el arranque en frio de la tipica barbacoa a gas



Dr Polux dijo:


> Explosión masiva hoy en Kuzovatovo, Rusia (Distrito Federal del Volga). Cuantos más accidentes y sabotaje de infraestructura crítica en Rusia, mejor para Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

los ucranianos están utilizando los himars de un modo altamente racional y competente, eso aumentará la confianza para que el Abuelo envié a destajo, pues es facil de justificar el gasto cuando imprimen a la horda enormes perdidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La ley de descomunizacion es como las leyes antinazis que existes en los países democráticos, van por delante de España en este tipo de leyes.



Por mucho que nos coman la cabeza, la realidad es la que es. 

El comunismo es una politica economica. 

Que por cierto, es la que nos van a meter a la plebe los liberales. 

50 años de lavado de cerebro intentando equiparar el totalitarismo politico con una politica economica..... Han dado sus frutos. Pero ahora, cuando los recursos del planeta han dicho basta, los mismos que denostaban el Comunismo, ahora te van a meter comunismo de dos velocidades. La "resiliencia "... La " Sostenibilidad".... La "ecologia".... El " Fin de las vacaciones baratas".... Para el lumpen.... . Y la vidorra para ellos.


Y eso,no lo ha hecho stalin, ni putin. Lo van a hacer los liberales Vonderlyen y compañía


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Otra vuelta de tuerca:

ATACMS. archivos – Galaxia Militar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

Corea del Sur, el último país en buscar cobijo en la OTAN


El país asiático establecerá una misión diplomática ante la Alianza Atlántica en Bruselas y participará en la cumbre de Madrid la semana próxima




www.eldebate.com





Queremos a esta gente en la OTAN









Corea del Sur producirá en masa misiles tácticos de tecnología avanzada para el año 2025. – Galaxia Militar


Corea del Sur ha informado hoy miércoles que había decidido producir en masa un nuevo tipo de misiles tácticos terrestres diseñados para destruir bases de artillería subterráneas en Corea del Norte, dijeron funcionarios de Seúl.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Aunque parece un asentamiento gitano esto es un campamento ruso.
> 
> Atentos al chabolo que se han montado debajo del puente ...



No se de que se extraña, los orcos viven en cuevas, agujeros en el suelo, madrigueras y cosas así.

[Modo chistoso off]


----------



## paconan (10 Jul 2022)

Strelkov desesperado y cabreado como un mono, a este paso lo detienen por desacreditación al ejército ruso y le pueden caer 7 añitos


Strelkov-Girkin: En las últimas dos semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han destruido al menos ocho grandes depósitos de artillería. Además, el nivel del cuerpo, el ejército. 



*Ígor Strelkov*
hace una hora
Hoy, a las 5 y (nuevamente) a las 10 am, el enemigo lanzó fuertes ataques con misiles contra Kherson. En la víspera de los mismos golpes se infligieron en la central hidroeléctrica Novokakhovskaya.



*Ígor Strelkov*
ayer a las 11:58
Solo ayer se discutió en vivo que el enemigo “saca” deliberadamente nuestros depósitos de artillería, puestos de mando y posiciones de defensa aérea. Esta mañana, al igual que en Donbass, se destruyó un gran depósito de municiones en Chernobaevka, cerca de Kherson. Y si, hablando del Donbass, todavía se podría referir al hecho de que estos almacenes se crearon mucho antes del inicio de los llamados. "SVO", - luego en Chernobaevka se creó un almacén ya en su curso y lo más cerca posible del frente. Es interesante saber: ¿cuándo oiremos hablar de un tribunal militar de al menos un imbécil o una plaga consciente, haciendo alarde de una gorra de general bordada en oro: "shoigushka"? - Ya es hora...

También hoy, el pueblo de Irmino (un satélite de Stakhanov) fue alcanzado por HIMARS MLRS (2 misiles). ¿Por qué los ukry fueron golpeados allí? Todavía no lo sé.





__





Igor Strelkov | VK







vk.com


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No se que cojones guardarian ahi los rusos, pero vamos obejetivo cumplido y destruido



Los rusos están lanzando 10 veces más artilleria que la que lanzan los ucranianos. Esto requiere una logística brutal de almacenamiento de proyectiles, el destruir estos almacenes es una forma de cortar de raíz los ataques de artillería rusa. Es como en el boxeo, uno dando golpes flojos, pero el otro cada 10 flojos suelta una hostia directa a la cabeza.


----------



## MAUSER (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ahora deberían incluir también los almacenes de munición.
Almacenes de munición 59


----------



## Spieluhr (10 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Aunque parece un asentamiento gitano esto es un campamento ruso.
> 
> Atentos al chabolo que se han montado debajo del puente ...


----------



## EGO (10 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Strelkov desesperado y cabreado como un mono, a este paso lo detienen por desacreditación al ejército ruso y le pueden caer 7 añitos
> 
> 
> Strelkov-Girkin: En las últimas dos semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han destruido al menos ocho grandes depósitos de artillería. Además, el nivel del cuerpo, el ejército.
> ...



Strelkov aparecera una mañana muerto de repentinitis.

Lleva desde marzo diciendo que esta guerra esta perdida por culpa de la estupidez de Putin de no meter toda la carne en el asador.

Debe ser frustrante estar 8 años luchando para que los cuatro chupapollas del khan se dediquen a tirarlo todo por la borda en unos meses de guerra.


----------



## ELVR (10 Jul 2022)

Pues jo#er, no veas como explota el atrezzo...


----------



## ELVR (10 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Strelkov aparecera una mañana muerto de repentinitis.
> 
> Lleva desde marzo diciendo que esta guerra esta perdida por culpa de la estupidez de Putin de no meter toda la carne en el asador.
> 
> Debe ser frustrante estar 8 años luchando para que los cuatro chupapollas del khan se dediquen a tirarlo todo por la borda en unos meses de guerra.



Pues yo opino que envió todo lo que podía enviar... sin desguarnecer republiquetas conflictivas y largos tramos de frontera.

Es ahora cuando al EM empiezan los sudores fríos sobre qué enviar al frente. Si unidades estacionadas donde he comentado o nuevos reclutas. Sin ir más lejos creo que fue el viernes cuando alguien puso la noticia que los ocupantes de una base frente a Finlandia han sido transferidos a Ucrania.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

tu sabes para lo que es un polvorin eh?...menudo experto militar de mierda ...


----------



## ELVR (10 Jul 2022)

Jo#er con los fertilizantes y los reyes magos...


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Strelkov aparecera una mañana muerto de repentinitis.
> 
> Lleva desde marzo diciendo que esta guerra esta perdida por culpa de la estupidez de Putin de no meter toda la carne en el asador.
> 
> Debe ser frustrante estar 8 años luchando para que los cuatro chupapollas del khan se dediquen a tirarlo todo por la borda en unos meses de guerra.



Girkin seguramente lo usan de pantalla para mandar su mensaje y lo protegen los del ala más nacionalista y radical del chiringuito que dirige Rusia, es la única explicación para que no esté en prisión por alguna historia tipo difamar al ejército o muerto en un accidente.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por mucho que nos coman la cabeza, la realidad es la que es.
> 
> El comunismo es una politica economica.
> 
> ...



Si una doctrina economía solo aplicable mediante la violencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

Si si mercenarios... mercenarios..


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

Vi


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues metralla de racimo...



Vixca la mascletá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

Los que capturaron a gadaffi..eran moros..y vi los vídeos..como eres retrasado en cuestión de idiomas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

Es sinónimo de que NO TE VISTE LOS VÍDEOS de su captura y apareamiento


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si una doctrina economía solo aplicable mediante la violencia.



Todo se aplica mediante violencia. Desde los impuestos hasta la obligatoriedad de escolarizar a tus hijos.


----------



## favelados (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (10 Jul 2022)

Los retrasados mentales orcos llevan 3 meses lanzando 60000 proyectiles de artillería diarios y han conseguido destruir granjas, bloques de apartamentos, pueblos.... Objetivos militares, poquitos.

Los ucras en 2 semanas con los HIMARS han destruido decenas de polvorines de los border line, destruyendo así su capacidad de hacer la guerra, consistente en arrasarlo todo con millones de toneladas de artillería y con carne de cañón.

El ridículo de los ruskis no tiene precedente, un ejército de auténticos subnormales y borrachos.


----------



## EGO (10 Jul 2022)

El ejercito ruso ha devenido en algo patetico.

Los van a reducir a cenizas y no pueden hacer nada por evitarlo.

¿Donde esta la super aviacion orco para reventar los HIMARS y proteger a sus hombres en tierra?

Si tuvieran supremacia aerea no los estarian friendo a pepinacos.


----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

lamentable espectaculo cuartomundista el de la horda



keylargof dijo:


> Los retrasados mentales orcos llevan 3 meses lanzando 60000 proyectiles de artillería diarios y han conseguido destruir granjas, bloques de apartamentos, pueblos.... Objetivos militares, poquitos.
> 
> Los ucras en 2 semanas con los HIMARS han destruido decenas de polvorines de los border line, destruyendo así su capacidad de hacer la guerra, consistente en arrasarlo todo con millones de toneladas de artillería y con carne de cañón.
> 
> El ridículo de los ruskis no tiene precedente, un ejército de auténticos subnormales y borrachos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

acojonante precisión para enviar pildoras desorquizantes



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

es posible que el imperio cash converters de ahora en adelante solo pueda aspirar a fortificar las posiciones que ha acumulado y una perdida ya sostenida de fuelle en las ofensivas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

grave crisis se cierne sobre el putincelato


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

Basicamente si cuentan con el compromiso del Abuelo de asistencia, el imperio abortista puede tener un 2º frente


----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)

He estado buscando más info de lo de kherson, todavía no hay mucho y no se si será muy fiable, así que mejor cogerlo con pinzas:

"En Kherson, hubo un ataque preciso contra una unidad militar de los ocupantes en la calle Pestelia. Ha estado ardiendo desde que fue atacada a las 5 de la mañana y luego nuevamente cuando fue atacada a las 10. Testigos presenciales informan que los rusos lloran bajo las escombros", dice el informe.









Eyewitnesses report strike on Russian military unit in Kherson


Eyewitnesses have reported a strike on a Russian military unit in Kherson. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Todo se aplica mediante violencia. Desde los impuestos hasta la obligatoriedad de escolarizar a tus hijos.



Lo que ocurre es que esa violencia que tú dices la elegimos libremente votando cada 4 años. La comunista te la tragas si o si.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que esa violencia que tú dices la elegimos libremente votando cada 4 años. La comunista te la tragas si o si.



Te tragas la totalitaria. O en chile la elegían votando? 

O en argentina? Eligieron comunismo los chilenos y mira quien les aplicó la violencia. O la republica en españa.... La violencia la ejerce el poder. Y el que poco tiene que perder o mucho que ganar. 

Tu votando cada cuatro años no eliges nada mas que un busto parlante


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te tragas la totalitaria. O en chile la elegían votando?
> 
> O en argentina? Eligieron comunismo los chilenos y mira quien les aplicó la violencia. O la republica en españa.... La violencia la ejerce el poder. Y el que poco tiene que perder o mucho que ganar.
> 
> Tu votando cada cuatro años no eliges nada mas que un busto parlante



Que yo sepa ahora en Chile mandan los comunistas, veremos cuando tengan que dejar el poder


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que yo sepa ahora en Chile mandan los comunistas, veremos cuando tengan que dejar el poder



 No me hagas reir. Los comunistas no existen.

Existen socialdemocratas de mierda que ni pueden ni quieren nacionalizar las empresas. Y se iran como han venido, pero despues de desilusionar a los votantes, como siempre hace la izquierda maniquí occidental.

El tiempo para crear una economia "a la china" Se nos fué.... Y lo pagaremos caro.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No me hagas reir. Los comunistas no existen.
> 
> Existen socialdemocratas de mierda que ni pueden ni quieren nacionalizar las empresas. Y se iran como han venido, pero despues de desilusionar a los votantes, como siempre hace la izquierda maniquí occidental.
> 
> El tiempo para crear una economia "a la china" Se nos fué.... Y lo pagaremos caro.



No existen porque no tienen huevos a decirlo, pero serlo lo son, Garzón, Borich, Pablo Iglesias, pero como son unos mierdas van de social demócratas, porque saben que dando la cara no los vota ni el tato.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No existen porque no tienen huevos a decirlo, pero serlo lo son, Garzón, Borich, Pablo Iglesias, pero como son unos mierdas van de social demócratas, porque saben que dando la cara no los vota ni el tato.



Que va hombre.... Ningun nacido a partir de los 50 es un comunista en occidente. 

Ya se han encargado muy bien las elites de dar limosna a la clase trabajadora para que se crean ciudadanos de primera... . ..Ya veremos a partir de ahora...... 

Nos diran que por putin... Por el covid... . Pir el cambio climatico... Que se jodio el chiste y todos a empobrecernos....


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que va hombre.... Ningun nacido a partir de los 50 es un comunista en occidente.
> 
> Ya se han encargado muy bien las elites de dar limosna a la clase trabajadora para que se crean ciudadanos de primera... . ..Ya veremos a partir de ahora......
> 
> Nos diran que por putin... Por el covid... . Pir el cambio climatico... Que se jodio el chiste y todos a empobrecernos....



Pero qué limosna ni que mierdas, vivimos en la época con mas recursos disponibles para la clase trabajadora , en la vida los trabajadores han tenido el nivel de vida actual, cualquier desgraciado tiene médico, comida, educación, seguridad, demasiado pienso yo muchos no se merecen nada de eso y sin embargo nos obligan a mantenerlos , pero los culpables son la gente como tú, que aún les dice que les dan las migajas, pues si les dan las migajas que den gracias .


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué limosna ni que mierdas, vivimos en la época con mas recursos disponibles para la clase trabajadora , en la vida los trabajadores han tenido el nivel de vida actual, cualquier desgraciado tiene médico, comida, educación, seguridad, demasiado pienso yo muchos no se merecen nada de eso y sin embargo nos obligan a mantenerlos , pero los culpables son la gente como tú, que aún les dice que les dan las migajas, pues si les dan las migajas que den gracias .



Te olvidas de la deuda, y de por qué tenemos esos recursos a nuestra disposicion.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te olvidas de la deuda, y de por qué tenemos esos recursos a nuestra disposicion.



Tenemos esa deuda por qué gente como tú se empeña en repartir el dinero del trabajo de los demás con los que no producen, por eso como no llega hay que fabricar billete, en la antigua Urrs lo solucionaban recortando la ración de alimento y así mantenian la farsa delante del populacho .


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

MMa


terro6666 dijo:


> Tenemos esa deuda por qué gente como tú se empeña en repartir el dinero del trabajo de los demás con los que no producen, por eso como no llega hay que fabricar billete, en la antigua Urrs lo solucionaban recortando la ración de alimento y así mantenian la farsa delante del populacho .



Mantener la farsa es hacerle pagar a tu hijo tus vicios, que es por lo que occidente no cae.... . 

Aqui no hay huevos de recortar la racion...

Por qué no se deja de endeudar occidente? Porque sino CAE... .. 

Ya lo dicen algunos neocons.... El capitalismo y la democracia no son compatibles.....


----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> MMa
> 
> Mantener la farsa es hacerle pagar a tu hijo tus vicios, que es por lo que occidente no cae.... .
> 
> ...




¿Se encuentra bien?, he visto a gente en emergencias por zascas más flojitos....


----------



## katiuss (10 Jul 2022)

No hay nada como grabar crímenes de guerra de uno mismo...


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

nuevos refuerzos


----------



## elena francis (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> MMa
> 
> Mantener la farsa es hacerle pagar a tu hijo tus vicios, que es por lo que occidente no cae.... .
> 
> ...



Te la están recortando la ración en la puta cara y no te enteras.









La recaudación roza ya los 100.000 millones en apenas cinco meses impulsada por la espiral inflacionista


Los ingresos por impuestos siguen encadenando máximos históricos y creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso impulsados, en buena medida, por la espiral inflacionista que está golpeando...




www.elmundo.es









__





La recaudación se desboca por la inflación y Hacienda ingresa 100.000 millones en cinco meses


Los ingresos de la Agencia Tributaria española siguen desbocados. El pasado mayo, describieron una subida del 19% en relación con el quinto mes del ejercicio anterior. En la misma línea, si agregamos todos los caudales obtenidos por las Administraciones Públicas entre enero y mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (10 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Lo único que tienen los invasores en cantidad apreciable y trabajando a saco es/era la artillería, tras la derrota inflingida a paracaidistas, infantería y carros en Kiev, Jarkov, Chernigov etc.
Y ahora ya como la cosa siga así y no se pongan las pilas, ni eso.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Te la están recortando la ración en la puta cara y no te enteras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que nos enteramos si.... Pero ahora. Y llevamos robando desde los 70.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> MMa
> 
> Mantener la farsa es hacerle pagar a tu hijo tus vicios, que es por lo que occidente no cae.... .
> 
> ...



Mis vicios no, yo puedo pagarme mis propios vicios, el problema es que también tengo que pagar los de los demás, de ahí la máquina de billetes


----------



## duncan (10 Jul 2022)

Más de yago:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> No hay nada como grabar crímenes de guerra de uno mismo...



eso es un btr 4 vision nocturna y un combate de noche en maripol...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mis vicios no, yo puedo pagarme mis propios vicios, el problema es que también tengo que pagar los de los demás, de ahí la máquina de billetes



No estes tan seguro. 

Las carreteras
La seguridad social
El combustible
La defensa
La energia


Hay muchas cosas del dia a dia que simplemente no sabemos cuanto costarían si por ejemplo arabia saudi no vendiese el petroleo en dolares y lo hiciese en riales o yuanes


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> grave crisis se cierne sobre el putincelato



Han cebado a los rusos. Los han atraido a un terreno fácil de defender para luego aparecer con artillería de precisión que los manda 80km atrás en el frente. 

Solo podrían avanzar si recorren 80 km suyos con lo necesario para avanzar otros kilómetros adicionales, y sin artillería, puesto que sería arrasada antes de poder poner a tiro a los ukras. 

Si respetan ciudades dombasianas y los ukras cambian su chulesca actitud inicial y hacen como Merkel les propuso (negociar cada puto punto con una población rusófila), podría darse el caso de que el Dombass se rindiera como en su día a Franco se le rindió el País Vasco. Al fin y al cabo, bajo el khanato los dombasianos son carne de cañón y si pasan los HIMARS por encima de su cabeza hacia Belgorov, Rostov, Krasnodar, etc.. eso es que Rusia no puede defenderlos si en vez de sobrepasarles les caen encima.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> No hay nada como grabar crímenes de guerra de uno mismo...



Cosa que ha pasado mucho desde que hay camaras de fotos, en general por gente pirada, que ademas confia en que la victoria sera de su bando y no habra problemas.


----------



## neutral295 (10 Jul 2022)

A joderse otaneros, Djokovic no vacunado serbio amigo de Putin ha ganado Wimbledon.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jul 2022)

No dejéis que el troll/subnormal bigmierder desvirtúe el hilo con sus gilipolleces


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Cementerio de chatarra rusa.



Pedazo de mascletá!!!Y eso está muy dentro de Crimea me parece... huyuyuyuyyyyyyy

Mientras tanto hay movimiento en el ejército alemán...







(Estos cabezacuadradas lo llevan en la sangre: Le metes a este una gorra negra con una calavera y sale clavado totenkopf  )


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pedazo de mascletá!!!Y eso está muy dentro de Crimea me parece... huyuyuyuyyyyyyy
> 
> Mientras tanto hay movimiento en el ejército alemán...
> 
> ...



Ojos de lobo, ni parpadea, no es humano


----------



## Casino (10 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Ojos de lobo, ni parpadea, no es humano




con el uniforme de Hugo Boss impresionaría más todavía, hay que decirlo


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece que ya estan operando 13 himars que los tienes distribuidos por todo el frente



Amigo Polux, esto no ha hecho más que empezar.
Hasta ahora los ucranianos sólo disponían de chatarra rusa y unos huevos como el caballo de Espartero.
Ahora están EMPEZANDO a usar armas occidentales y en cantidades muy restringidas.
Lo siento por los follaputines y algunas pelis prorrusas: Todo era una cortina de humo.
Danko el del Calor Rojo, en realidad es occidental, Austríaco para más señas.(Como el cabo! ja ja ja)


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pedazo de mascletá!!!Y eso está muy dentro de Crimea me parece... huyuyuyuyyyyyyy
> 
> Mientras tanto hay movimiento en el ejército alemán...
> 
> ...



Piénsalo como la policía en una situación con rehenes. En este caso los rehenes son el gas ruso y los alemanas no podían hacer nada para no dañar a los rehenes. En cuanto los rusos han cortado el grifo y matado a los rehenes, han dejado las manos libres a los alemanes.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Jul 2022)

El 83% de los rusos quieren que vuelvan las marcas soviéticas. Orgullo nacional o simplemente demencia colectiva?


----------



## ELVR (10 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pedazo de mascletá!!!Y eso está muy dentro de Crimea me parece... huyuyuyuyyyyyyy
> 
> Mientras tanto hay movimiento en el ejército alemán...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El 83% de los rusos quieren que vuelvan las marcas soviéticas. Orgullo nacional o simplemente demencia colectiva?



Dymitrysdemierda han enloquecido y se creen con una especie de "Derecho divino" a ejecutar genocidios hay que hacerlos entrar en razón a hostias





__





A veces pienso que los Dymitrys han enloquecido


Esa gente no normal Y yo pensé que lo había visto todo en la dictadura de Chavemadurista




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

La diferencia con Bilbao en el 37 es que habia una elite puramente autoctona, que no era roja, que no quiso prolongar la guerra a costa de la devastación ya muy grande que supondria la guerra en los centros industriales. En el Donbass NO EXISTEN organizaciones sociales o elites independientes reconocibles que puedan jugar ese papel, los rusos los han matado & desarticulado y sustituido por terminales clientes del crimen organizado. 

El asunto es más difícil, pero naturalmente cuanto mejor se destruya el poder militar ruso en el terreno, mas facilmente aparecerán elementos desconectados del sindicato vertical del crimen cuya cabeza esta en el kremlin.



Cui Bono dijo:


> Han cebado a los rusos. Los han atraido a un terreno fácil de defender para luego aparecer con artillería de precisión que los manda 80km atrás en el frente.
> 
> Solo podrían avanzar si recorren 80 km suyos con lo necesario para avanzar otros kilómetros adicionales, y sin artillería, puesto que sería arrasada antes de poder poner a tiro a los ukras.
> 
> Si respetan ciudades dombasianas y los ukras cambian su chulesca actitud inicial y hacen como Merkel les propuso (negociar cada puto punto con una población rusófila), podría darse el caso de que el Dombass se rindiera como en su día a Franco se le rindió el País Vasco. Al fin y al cabo, bajo el khanato los dombasianos son carne de cañón y si pasan los HIMARS por encima de su cabeza hacia Belgorov, Rostov, Krasnodar, etc.. eso es que Rusia no puede defenderlos si en vez de sobrepasarles les caen encima.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

El ejército ruso atacó accidentalmente al segundo batallón del primer cuerpo de ejército de la "milicia popular de la RPD", luego de una grave falla de coordinación en la región de Kherson. Muchos muertos y heridos en ataques de artillería.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

HIMARS convirtió en polvo una batería de "Grads" rusos: tristes ocupantes mostraron las consecuencias


----------



## machinaexdeus (10 Jul 2022)

Libraco tocho en inglés sobre la estructura, tácticas y modernización de las fuerzas terrestres rusas 
Oficina de Estudios Militares Extranjeros 2016 




https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Portals/7/Hot%20Spots/Documents/Russia/2017-07-The-Russian-Way-of-War-Grau-Bartles.pdf


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

La BBC comenta las bajas que ha tenido el 331º Regimiento Aerotransportado de Guardias. Hasta ahora han perdido oficialmente 62 soldados aunque pueden ser hasta 120 debido a los desaparecidos. 









Russia's elite 331st paras regiment fight for public support


In the thick of the Donbas battle, the paras regiment is trapped in a conflict that is costing many lives.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Girkin se queja de que las armas antiaéreas rusas (presumiblemente S-400 que contaban con tal capacidad en el papel) no han podido derribar misiles HIMARS, lo que ha provocado la destrucción de "10 instalaciones de almacenamiento de municiones rusas y graves pérdidas humanas de nuestro lado".


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Por cada destino roto! ¡Arde en el infierno! Sebastopol está en contra de la guerra. Y segunda; estos muros de la vergüenza donde se publican los nombres de los soldados que se negaron a ir a la guerra.


----------



## Trovador (10 Jul 2022)

Zelensky ordenó liberar el sur de Ucrania, - Ministro de Defensa Reznikov

https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/10-july-zelensky-ordered-to-liberate-the-south-of-ukraine… #Ukraine


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

Esto puede ser importante. Según el ministro de defensa ucraniano Oleksiy Reznikov en declaraciones a The Times, Zelensky ha dado orden de recuperar el sur de Ucrania. Para eso ya tendría listos un millón de soldados con material occidental.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A ver nene, tú eres tonto porque eres comunista o eres comunista por ser tonto?



Ja ja ja! solo te leo a tí, no al mongolo, seguro que está al ignore.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

Y que hacen las RPD luchando en jerson?
la RPD es un mero bajo escalafon del ejercito ruso, no una milicia realmente autonoma que tiene una alianza local.



Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército ruso atacó accidentalmente al segundo batallón del primer cuerpo de ejército de la "milicia popular de la RPD", luego de una grave falla de coordinación en la región de Kherson. Muchos muertos y heridos en ataques de artillería.


----------



## EGO (10 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Zelensky ordenó liberar el sur de Ucrania, - Ministro de Defensa Reznikov
> 
> https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/10-july-zelensky-ordered-to-liberate-the-south-of-ukraine… #Ukraine



Comienza la liberacion de Crimea.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y que hacen las RPD luchando en jerson?
> la RPD es un mero bajo escalafon del ejercito ruso, no una milicia realmente autonoma que tiene una alianza local.



Carne de cañon.. son solo eso o basicamente que a lo mejor los rusos no tengan tropas sufiecientes


----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2022)

Bien nutrido de HImmars puede ser un paseo, creo que tienen meramente que cercar la ciudad por completo y no enfangarse en combate urbano que no sean operaciones especiales, provocar manifestaciones ect y actos de guerrilla para que los propios rusos se piren



Dr Polux dijo:


> Esto puede ser importante. Según el ministro de defensa ucraniano Oleksiy Reznikov en declaraciones a The Times, Zelensky ha dado orden de recuperar el sur de Ucrania. Para eso ya tendría listos un millón de soldados con material occidental.


----------



## Trovador (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Carne de cañon.. son solo eso o basicamente que a lo mejor los rusos no tengan tropas sufiecientes



En las nuevas estrategias rusas para sus batallones se habla siempre de elementos autóctonos para llevar a cabo parte de sus operaciones.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Que desde temprano les cayeron los himar , que son aproximadamente 200 rusos muertos y de heridos no se sabe cuántos, .que http://el.se salvo pues ya habua salido del sitio ..no kay palabras para describir eso dice



Ruskis! va por vosotros :


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jul 2022)

Me descojono, el flipao del Dr Polux me ha metido en el ignore por decirle que esta foto era claramente photoshop



No sé si es que le dio vergüenza haberse tragado semejante mierda o es que le molesta que se diga que es mentira lo que es mentira.


----------



## Nicors (10 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Comienza la liberacion de Crimea.



Pasando por Jerson imagino
Y el resto del sur?


----------



## katiuss (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cosa que ha pasado mucho desde que hay camaras de fotos, en general por gente pirada, que ademas confia en que la victoria sera de su bando y no habra problemas.



Tontos hay en todos lados sip....


----------



## EGO (10 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pasando por Jerson imagino
> Y el resto del sur?



Que Jerson va a caer ni cotiza en casas de apuestas.Los estan dejando sin gasolina ni municion a base de bombardeos.

El objetivo es empujar a los orcos a Crimea y cerrar el corredor Donbass-Crimea.

Un golpe a la moral de la horda que ya veremos si no le cuesta el cargo al enano mongol.


----------



## uberales (10 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me descojono, el flipao del Dr Polux me ha metido en el ignore por decirle que esta foto era claramente photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si es que le dio vergüenza haberse tragado semejante mierda o es que le molesta que se diga que es mentira lo que es mentira.



Se lo he dicho yo y no ha pasado nada. Así que algo más habrás dicho.

Lo de las dumdum lo viste en Arma Letal y se te quedó desde los ocho años...


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Se lo he dicho yo y no ha pasado nada. Así que algo más habrás dicho.
> 
> 
> Lo de las dumdum lo viste en Arma Letal y se te quedó desde los ocho años...



Puedes revisar que es la única vez que he hablado con él, y es lo único que he dicho.






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Nooooooooooo, que va, no envió a tropas sin distintivos... Ni se cargó con un misil un avión... Solo fueron voluntarios. Tic tac, tic tac, el tiempo se os acaba.




www.burbuja.info





En esa página y en la siguiente tienes todo lo que he hablado sobre ese tema, y en concreto la única vez que me he dirigido a él.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Digo yo que pueden hacer pruebas de campo en el magnífico escenario de Ucrania:

El Ejército de EE.UU. desarrolla misiles que puedan hundir barcos a larga distancia. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## ghawar (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero es que la red móvil está andando. Para usar starlink hacen falta equipos específicos. Los rusos andan utilizando la Red móvil convencional por lo que parece.



Esos equipos especificos son para enlace directo, ya sabemos como se diseñó y para qué, pero la versatilidad es un puntazo.
En este caso, se disponen de transpondedores encriptados que inyectan la señal a la distribución terrestre por lo que no se debería perder cobertura.
Se podría perder momentaneamente pero se puede recuperar la señal, aunque los orcos pongan millones de bombas, los enlaces inteligentes recuperan la señal por redireccionamiento. No sé si lo tendrán completamente desarrollado los ucras pero está funcionando  .
Lo bueno de esto es que se puede hacer a distancia.

Huy, estoy comentando erróneamente a mensajes de Marzo!
Lo siento, dejo el mensaje.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No dejéis que el troll/subnormal bigmierder desvirtúe el hilo con sus gilipolleces



Pero aún no lo tenéis al ignore?
Mira que sois masocas ja ja ja.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Piénsalo como la policía en una situación con rehenes. En este caso los rehenes son el gas ruso y los alemanas no podían hacer nada para no dañar a los rehenes. En cuanto los rusos han cortado el grifo y matado a los rehenes, han dejado las manos libres a los alemanes.



Se lucieron los alemanes cerrando sus nucleares en pro de una falsa "energía limpia" defendida por socialcomunistas del Kremlin para tenerlos cogidos por los cojones!
Y ya veo lo limpia que es con explosiones por todas partes y carros de combate gastando combustible fosil a cascoporro!


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Girkin se queja de que las armas antiaéreas rusas (presumiblemente S-400 que contaban con tal capacidad en el papel) no han podido derribar misiles HIMARS, lo que ha provocado la destrucción de "10 instalaciones de almacenamiento de municiones rusas y graves pérdidas humanas de nuestro lado".



Ostras qué fuerte!
Si suponemos que se lanzan en 1/10 para saturar las defensas antiaéreas y éstas no han tenido éxito, significa que el castigo Himars ha sido un verdadero apocalipsis.
Madre mía Madre mía!!!!


----------



## pepetemete (10 Jul 2022)

Las últimas noticias sobre el contraataque ucraniano dicen que están retrocediendo tácticamente y evacuando mercenarios y batallón Azov... Mariupol casi reconquistada...en cuanto lleguen los pepinos de los wenos, Moscú caerá en un par de noches 

Acojonante lo de este hilo...


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me descojono, el flipao del Dr Polux me ha metido en el ignore por decirle que esta foto era claramente photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si es que le dio vergüenza haberse tragado semejante mierda o es que le molesta que se diga que es mentira lo que es mentira.



Y a mí que coño me importa, me molesta tu comentario.
A la próxima te meto al ignore yo también.
Tu debes ser travesti o algo así, no?
Métete en tus cosas.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pasando por Jerson imagino
> Y el resto del sur?



Yo creo que *pasando* de Jerson, que caería sola en caso de aislamiento con la maniobra típica es dejar una escapatoria prefijada para que cuando salgan pitando sean masacrdos; es una vieja maniobra militar pero que aún se utiliza y con éxito por la desesperación del sitiado. Triste pero es así: Caer como moscas y sospechándolo de antemano.

Sortear Jerson sería una jugada táctica de aproximación a tiro de Himars "V2.0"en camino.
De cuántos km de alcance exitoso estamos hablando? 

Ah! y recordemos el canal que abastece a Crimea de agua, se puede cortar fácilmente pero esto afectaría a la población civil, por supuesto.
Esperaremos acontecimientos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me descojono, el flipao del Dr Polux me ha metido en el ignore por decirle que esta foto era claramente photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si es que le dio vergüenza haberse tragado semejante mierda o es que le molesta que se diga que es mentira lo que es mentira.



la verdad los rusos dejaron la isla como un campamento de gitanos


----------



## Nicors (11 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Yo creo que *pasando* de Jerson, que caería sola en caso de aislamiento con la maniobra típica es dejar una escapatoria prefijada para que cuando salgan pitando sean masacrdos; es una vieja maniobra militar pero que aún se utiliza y con éxito por la desesperación del sitiado. Triste pero es así: Caer como moscas y sospechándolo de antemano.
> 
> Sortear Jerson sería una jugada táctica de aproximación a tiro de Himars "V2.0"en camino.
> De cuántos km de alcance exitoso estamos hablando?
> ...



Perdone usted señor Kailkatres pero no entiendo como se puede dejar Jerson y atacar Crimea. Será la hora. Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y a mí que coño me importa, me molesta tu comentario.
> A la próxima te meto al ignore yo también.
> Tu debes ser travesti o algo así, no?
> Métete en tus cosas.



Jojojo pues méteme en el ignore, pero vamos a ver, ¿a mí qué cojones me importa que me insultes o me leas?¿crees que eres algún tipo de lumbrera que reparte sabiduría y conocimiento?

Pero si para escribir 2 líneas ya has tenido que recurrir a hablar de travestis, que debe ser de lo único que dominas.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la verdad los rusos dejaron la isla como un campamento de gitanos



A mí eso me da igual, lo único que dije es que *esa foto en concreto* era falsa y se veía de lejos. El tema de la isla es como lo del islote de perejil, una excusa para medirse las pollas, ni era decisiva cuando la "conquistaron" los rusos ni cuando la "recuperaron" los ucranianos.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Yo creo que *pasando* de Jerson, que caería sola en caso de aislamiento con la maniobra típica es dejar una escapatoria prefijada para que cuando salgan pitando sean masacrdos; es una vieja maniobra militar pero que aún se utiliza y con éxito por la desesperación del sitiado. Triste pero es así: Caer como moscas y sospechándolo de antemano.
> 
> Sortear Jerson sería una jugada táctica de aproximación a tiro de Himars "V2.0"en camino.
> De cuántos km de alcance exitoso estamos hablando?
> ...



En Jerson hay un puente que los ucranianos no han querido tocar para dejar una salida a los rusos...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En Jerson hay un puente que los ucranianos no han querido tocar para dejar una salida a los rusos...



si hacen eso es porque te canalizan, y te estan esperando al final del corredor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jul 2022)

esto siguen avanzando sin lanzarse a lo loco como hacen los rusos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 Jul 2022)

se acerca el invierno, y occidente quiere regularizar esto y tener suministros de gas estables . A medida que se acerque el invierno la presion sera mas fuerte, si ahora no aprietan con el suministro de material es porque no quieren una movilizacion total de la Urss ni que entre Bielorusia a partir ucrania.

esto a partir de ahora se va a incrementar la violencia por ambas partes y el reloj no le favorece a la Urss.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2022)

lo que está claro es que los HIMARS se merecen una cancion electroslava ya


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (11 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y que hacen las RPD luchando en jerson?
> la RPD es un mero bajo escalafon del ejercito ruso, no una milicia realmente autonoma que tiene una alianza local.



Ya lo decìamos por aquí, los ruskis disparan hasta donde les alcanza, andan 20 metros, y disparan hasta donde les alcanza. Si hay un río de 100 m de ancho se pasan un día entero disparando al río hasta que los proyectiles ya llegan a la otra orilla.

Si está pasando en ese momento por allí Putin con su yate y sus putas, se va al fondo con las truchas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Parece que ahora van a por los sistemas antiaéreos...


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Entrevista con un anónimo tanquista ucraniano.

Traducida al inglés en los comentarios


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Se lucieron los alemanes cerrando sus nucleares en pro de una falsa "energía limpia" defendida por socialcomunistas del Kremlin para tenerlos cogidos por los cojones!
> Y ya veo lo limpia que es con explosiones por todas partes y carros de combate gastando combustible fosil a cascoporro!



Ha quedado demostrador que era Rusia la que financiaba a los verdes en Alemania para que presionaran sobre las nucleares.


----------



## ELVR (11 Jul 2022)

Si yo fuera pro-ruso me guardaría bien de hablar de ciertos efectos muy feos causados por cierta munición, expansiva, etc. no fuera a encontrarme lo que genera una punta normal del 5.45x39.


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (11 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Son los fuegos artificiales durante la pausa operativa de los rusos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Jul 2022)

Para acerse una idea del PzH2000.

Es un video bastante antiguo, de promoción del juguetito diría. Pero sirve para hacer una idea de sus capacidades. 12 disparos por minuto…


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (11 Jul 2022)

Son buenas noticias, a ver cuando los rusos capturan a Zelensky. En Mariupol los rusos están construyendo viviendas gratuitas para la gente que han perdido su hogar durante la guerra. Si fuera EEUU sería imposible construir viviendas gratuitas porque es una sociedad donde todo el mundo son enfermos del dinero, allí te dejan morir en la calle por un apendicitis si no tienes seguro médico o dinero. La vida de las personas sin dinero en EEUU es basura.


----------



## paconan (11 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el "Dongass"


¿Qué está pasando realmente en Donbas? ¿Existe realmente el genocidio?






Donbas consta de dos cuasi estados en el este de Ucrania, que Vladimir Putin creó en 2014.

Dio independencia a las llamadas repúblicas populares y utilizó ataques fallidos de bandera falsa en sus territorios como casus belli para la invasión de Ucrania.

Durante ocho años, el Kremlin ha brindado a los líderes de Donbas miles de millones de dólares en ayuda para que puedan construir un ejército profesional para repeler los ataques del ejército ucraniano.

El liderazgo estaba formado por matones, soldados de la fortuna y estafadores (el gobernador del Óblast de Lugansk organizó un esquema Ponzi financiero que defraudó a los ucranianos con millones de dólares) rápidamente se enteraron de la corrupción total en la Federación Rusa y que nadie supervisaría o auditaría cómo ellos gastar los fondos.

Han robado los impuestos del pueblo ruso, vivido en el regazo del lujo y no han invertido dinero en armas, equipo o entrenamiento. Lo que no esperaban, como todos los demás, incluido su autor intelectual y comandante en jefe Vladimir Putin, quien creía que terminaría en cuatro días para celebrar la capitulación de Ucrania el 27 de febrero, el Día de las Operaciones Especiales, fue un gran éxito. guerra.

Con la guerra llegó el ajuste de cuentas: no había armas, equipos, suministros ni soldados entrenados para combatirla. En la mejor tradición cleptocrática, el liderazgo de Donbas hizo que la gente común pagara con sus vidas.

El 18 y 19 de febrero, en las llamadas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk, o como se les llama en Ucrania ORDLO, comenzó un servicio militar obligatorio. Los hombres reclutados a la fuerza reciben el sobrenombre de 'mobiki' (de 'movilizados').

Los hombres fueron agarrados en las calles, sacados de casa, en las fábricas, especialmente en las minas. Las minas proporcionan empleos principales en las ciudades cercanas a las que están ubicadas, los lugares más fáciles para atrapar hombres y enviarlos a luchar en la guerra. Cualquier hombre de dieciocho a cincuenta y cinco años es un juego justo.

Este es un proceso aún en curso, aunque la movilización forzada se desaceleró un poco, debido a las protestas de las esposas de los hombres enviados al frente de batalla cuando todos se dieron cuenta de lo que estaba pasando.

Las esposas contaron a los grupos de derechos humanos historias sobre un chaleco antibalas y un casco por cada ocho soldados en un batallón; soldados armados con rifles antiguos de Mosin que se utilizaron por primera vez en la guerra ruso-otomana de 1877-1878, cañones de artillería alrededor de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Además, mobiki debe pagar los suministros, la comida y la ropa de su bolsillo. Estas cosas se venden a sus esposas, que usan los fondos que les paga Moscú, que es tres veces menos de lo que se paga a los voluntarios rusos.

Mobiki se utiliza como carne de cañón con pocas posibilidades de supervivencia luchando contra un ejército profesional moderno y bien equipado. Son arrojados por delante del ejército ruso que avanza y, en caso de retirada, quedan varados.

El ejército ucraniano captura a soldados que usan camisetas de camuflaje, sin chaleco antibalas, sin casco, con un rifle antiguo que no han sido entrenados para operar.

Las esposas de los soldados de ORDLO reclutados a la fuerza que incluían una banda de jazz que pereció en su totalidad, protestaron y exigieron traer a sus maridos a casa.

También escribieron cartas al Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, quien respondió que, de acuerdo con la proclamación de independencia de la República Popular de Luhansk por parte de Putin, las autoridades rusas no pueden interferir en los asuntos internos de una nación soberana.

Las agencias de inteligencia comenzaron a rastrear a los líderes de las protestas y se transmitió un informe de televisión en los canales federales rusos condenándolos por “hacer olas” y afirmando que trabajan para Ucrania.

Según el informe de televisión, una de las esposas se enamoró de un agente de inteligencia ucraniano en Odessa y realizó actividades de espionaje en beneficio de Ucrania movilizando en su traición a todas esas mujeres en la República Popular de Lugansk.

En total, unos 140.000 soldados y oficiales participaron activamente en la operación militar especial del lado del ejército ruso en Ucrania. En abril, 48.000 de ellos eran de Donbas habían sido asesinados, heridos o seguían luchando. En julio, este número se ha duplicado. Por lo tanto, alrededor de 100.000 soldados de Donbass han luchado en SMO hasta ahora.

Además, Donbas mobiki se transfiere al frente de Kharkiv, aunque técnicamente se supone que deben defender su patria. Los oficiales de Donbas que registran quejas de este frente de batalla particularmente devastador en KIA y WIA son arrestados y desaparecen.

El servicio militar obligatorio precedido por la evacuación forzosa de los residentes de Donbas al territorio de Rusia. Esta transferencia de refugiados inventados y completamente innecesarios fue filmada y luego transmitida por todos los canales federales para justificar la próxima invasión.

Entonces esas personas fueron abandonadas sin recibir nunca los apartamentos ni los trabajos prometidos, ni siquiera arreglaron alojamientos temporales.

Los rusos los tratan con frialdad, lo que también explica por qué los rusos esperan sinceramente que los europeos estén al final de la cuerda y pronto echen a todos los refugiados ucranianos que se mudaron a Europa.

Aquellos que pueden pagar suficientes sobornos evitan el servicio militar obligatorio y la movilización forzada y permanecen en Donbass. Sin embargo, la vida durante la guerra no se puede comparar con la era pacífica antes de que los separatistas apoyados por el Kremlin comenzaran el conflicto armado en 2014.

En Donbas, no hay agua corriente porque los canales de agua han sido destruidos. Durante la batalla de Papasnaya, un misil ruso golpeó un depósito de agua y lo destruyó, cortando así el suministro de agua a Lugansk.

El agua para Donetsk proviene de Slavyansk que el ejército ruso está acelerando para arrasarla como lo han hecho con Mariyupol y Severedonetsk.

En las afueras de Donetsk, no hay electricidad, ni suministro de gas, ni Internet. Donetsk es bombardeado casi a diario y ningún ejército local ni ruso lo defiende de los ataques de artillería.

No llamaría genocidio a lo que ha estado sucediendo en Donbas per se. Putin destruyó a propósito esta región y arruinó la vida de cientos de miles de sus residentes por una razón.

En 2010, se descubrió en Donbas el campo de gas Yuzivska que contiene más de 1 billón de metros cúbicos de gas natural no convencional, y se prevé que la producción comience en 2017.

Vladimir Putin, que ha utilizado Gasprom como su alcancía personal para mantener su estilo de vida multimillonario, el de su familia extensa y amigos, no podía permitir que Ucrania lo socavara. Como en el ajedrez, había que sacrificar peones para mantener vivo y próspero al rey.

Los residentes de Donbas reprenden a Rusia por tratarlos tan mal. Lo que no entienden es que Putin simplemente los ha utilizado como peones en sus juegos geopolíticos y los sacrificará a todos sin pestañear si tiene algo que ganar con ello.










https://www.quora.com/profile/Misha-Firer#:~:text=%C2%BFQu%C3%A9%20est%C3%A1%20pasando,Misha%20Firer


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (11 Jul 2022)

Mientras esperamos por las noticias del lunes, un video muy esclarecedor



Por que los ordenadores sovieticos fallaron?

EN el video lo explica muy bien, los sovieticos tenian la base cientifica y tecnologica, el conocimiento teorico y practico para producir ordenadores digitales tan buenos o mejores que los occidentales, en la epoca en que cada pais tenia uno o dos proyectos, los sovieticos podian construirlos, pero con los problemas de la economia centralizada sovietica, corrupcion, movidas entre ministerios, lios administrativos...

Como siempre, el problema fue la economia, la capacidad de los paises capitalistas para producir miles de millones de componentes de alta calidad y baratos, mientras los sovieticos sudaban tinta china para producir unos cuantos millones, insuficientes para mantenerse en la carrera digital.

Cambia "sovietico" por "ruso" y ordenadores por cualquier otro componente (sobre todo militar) y hoy en dia estamos en las mismas

Por mucho que les joda a los follaputines, por mucho que hablen de paridad del rublo, de cerrar el grifo del gas, de que lo que importan son las materias primas y que el resto lo podran conseguir donde quieran, la realidad impepinable es que la economia rusa no puede competir con ninguna economia occidental, sin ni siquiera entrar a comparar PIB

Por eso rusia va ha perdido la guerra, lo unico que queda por ver es cuantos meses tardaran en colapsar


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y el "Dongass"
> 
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando realmente en Donbas? ¿Existe realmente el genocidio?
> ...




Muy bueno la caca en que Putler convirtió el Dombass es una de las razones por las cuales los "Rusos étnicos" Odian tanto todo lo que tenga ahora que ver con Rusia y con Putin

Dombass es un campo de la muerte, similar a Polonia durante la ocupación Nazi, nadie en Ucrania quiere convertirse en "Dombas liberado" es por eso que Mariupol resistió como resistió sin apenas medios para ello y porque apenas los orcorrusos se asomaron en Kharkov terminaron siendo destripados.

*Les recuerdo que calvo degenerado genocida rata @Zhukov recolecto donaciones de dinero en el floro para los criminales del Dombass*


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron 70 aviones Su-25 ucranianos. Aparentemente olvidaron qué es la aritmética porque solo había 24 de ellos en Ucrania. Los Su-25 están fuera de producción, por lo que Ucrania simplemente no pudo obtener 46 aviones nuevos durante la guerra.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas liberaron el pueblo de Ivanivka en la Región #Kherson de los ocupantes


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Ya se habla abiertamente de desmembramiento de Rusia

¿Cómo se dividirá Rusia? Este es uno de los análisis de este escenario realista (¡e inevitable!). Versión alemana disponible también. Occidente DEBE estar preparado para el pronto desmoronamiento de Rusia, para no estar sorprendido e indefenso como solíamos estar en medio del desmembramiento de la URSS:


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Ucrania en llamas. Los datos satelitales muestran la extensión de los incendios a lo largo de la línea del frente en Ucrania


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (11 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron 70 aviones Su-25 ucranianos. Aparentemente olvidaron qué es la aritmética porque solo había 24 de ellos en Ucrania. Los Su-25 están fuera de producción, por lo que Ucrania simplemente no pudo obtener 46 aviones nuevos durante la guerra.



Propaganda estilo 1984, el estado vomita cifras y estadisticas no solo falsas sino totalmente deconectadas de la realidad, pero no importa porque la gente no tiene marco de referencia para comparar y analizar. 

Por eso pueden mentir cada dia con algo completamente ridiculo, el objetivo es que la gente este bombardeada continuamente de "informacion"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Propaganda estilo 1984, el estado vomita cifras y estadisticas no solo falsas sino totalmente deconectadas de la realidad, pero no importa porque la gente no tiene marco de referencia para comparar y analizar.
> 
> Por eso pueden mentir cada dia con algo completamente ridiculo, el objetivo es que la gente este bombardeada continuamente de "informacion"



Esas cifras hiper infladas tienen una razón, son para justificar su falta de progresos y las perdidas. No es lo mismo decir que estas atascado y pasándolas putas contra un ejercicio con una mini fuerza aérea (Lo que te deja en mal lugar), que contra uno que tiene 600 aviones (Somos unos héroes). Así con todo.
Por eso sus propagandistas están todo el día diciendo que en realidad están luchando contra toda la OTAN.


----------



## moncton (11 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Esas cifras hiper infladas tienen una razón, son para justificar su falta de progresos y las perdidas. No es lo mismo decir que estas atascado y pasándolas putas contra un ejercicio con una mini fuerza aérea (Lo que te deja en mal lugar), que contra uno que tiene 600 aviones (Somos unos héroes). Así con todo.
> Por eso sus propagandistas están todo el día diciendo que en realidad están luchando contra toda la OTAN.



Cuando Fraga fue presidente de la Xunta de Galicia le gustaba dedicar dos dias a la semana a inaugurar cosas, no importaba lo que fuese, el tema era tener algo que sacar en la tele para que los viejunos tuviesen la impresion de que el gobierno "hacia cosas"

Es un clasico que se puede comprobar en las hemerotecas que inauguro un tramo de carretera en lugo cuatro veces, el MISMO tramo

Pero no importaba, porque la gente todo lo que pase de 15 dias es tema olvidado, asi que pueden repertir la misma noticia

Y esto es lo que hacen los rusos, llenar la pantalla de datos, como muy bien dices, para ocultar el hecho de que las estan pasando putas.

Citas del genio Orwell

_“La telepantalla seguía vertiendo estadísticas increíbles. En comparación con el año pasado había más comida, más ropa, más casas, más muebles, mas utensilios de cocina, más combustible, más barcos, más helicópteros, más libros y más recién nacidos... más de todo, excepto enfermedad, delitos y locura.”"

“Pues si todo el mundo disfrutara del ocio y la seguridad, la gran masa de personas que por lo general están embrutecidas por la pobreza terminarían cultivándose y aprendiendo a pensar por sí mismas; y, más tarde o más temprano, repararían en que dicha minoría privilegiada carecía de función y acabarían con ella. A largo plazo, una sociedad jerárquica solo era posible si se basaba en la pobreza y la ignorancia.”_


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

El video fue presuntamente filmado en la colonia penal № 1 de la República de Adygea. Según el operador, los prisioneros son reclutados para ser enviados a Ucrania, "ya sea para robar o para pelear".


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Otros que se van de Rusia. Electrolux Professional se retira completamente del mercado ruso. Los suecos están vendiendo sus operaciones en Rusia a la dirección local y abandonando el país


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Mirando el telegram de Wagnerowców y Girkin después de llorar, los ucranianos probablemente tengan un buen "bingo". 35 depósitos de municiones desplegados a los rusos en menos de dos semanas, más un ataque a unos 5 estados mayores. Estimo la cantidad de GMLRS disparados de 240 a 360 piezas (!) 1/2


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Son buenas noticias, a ver cuando los rusos capturan a Zelensky. En Mariupol los rusos están construyendo viviendas gratuitas para la gente que han perdido su hogar durante la guerra. Si fuera EEUU sería imposible construir viviendas gratuitas porque es una sociedad donde todo el mundo son enfermos del dinero, allí te dejan morir en la calle por un apendicitis si no tienes seguro médico o dinero. La vida de las personas sin dinero en EEUU es basura.



Pues igual que en Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

El complejo de guerra electrónica Bukovel-AD R4 se utiliza con éxito en la zona de combate para combatir drones enemigos.


----------



## paconan (11 Jul 2022)

Buscando tropas desesperadamente pero Putin no se atreve a declarar la movilización general

Mientras tanto, los anuncios para el reclutamiento de mercenarios ya se están transmitiendo en los canales de televisión federales.


----------



## Casino (11 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues igual que en Rusia.




No. En Rusia la vida de las personas que sí tienen dinero tampoco vale nada (CEOs de Gazprom)


IHS


----------



## neutral295 (11 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues igual que en Rusia.



Vaya chiste que te acabas de inventar  En EEUU pais fundador del capitalismo radical, regalan pisos a la gente asalariada, que yo no estoy vacunado ni me creo a las mentirosas tvs corruptas que tenemos en España, como te pasa ti, eres más inocente y virgen que una amapola silvestre tonto más que tonto por creerte a la tvs.


----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

creo que las fuerzas de elite rusas están el aeropuerto de kiev, pero no en la superficie


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Estonia, siguiendo Lituania, cerró la frontera con Rusia para mercancías


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Vaya chiste que te acabas de inventar  En EEUU pais fundador del capitalismo radical, regalan pisos a la gente asalariada, que yo no estoy vacunado ni me creo a las mentirosas tvs corruptas que tenemos en España, como te pasa ti, eres más inocente y virgen que una amapola silvestre tonto más que tonto por creerte a la tvs.



Te voy a creer a ti, con la pésima redacción que tienes.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Jul 2022)

Ucrania recibe vehículos blindados APC con orugas Spartan donados por el Reino Unido. – Galaxia Militar

Todo ayuda.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron 70 aviones Su-25 ucranianos. Aparentemente olvidaron qué es la aritmética porque solo había 24 de ellos en Ucrania. Los Su-25 están fuera de producción, por lo que Ucrania simplemente no pudo obtener 46 aviones nuevos durante la guerra.



Los rusos decían que tenían la supremacia aerea a la semana y media de la invasión. Cuatro meses después a los ucranianos los rusos les derriban aviones por decenas.


----------



## neutral295 (11 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te voy a creer a ti, con la pésima redacción que tienes.



Sabía que eres virgen, la culpa la tiene las tvs, mejor que te desvirguen en Moscú que no en las Vegas.


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)

Y otro almacén más...


----------



## Casino (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Sabía que eres virgen, la culpa la tiene las tvs, mejor que te desvirguen en Moscú que no en las Vegas.




¿Cómo lo sabe?
¿Le dolió?


----------



## neutral295 (11 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo sabe?
> ¿Le dolió?



pero es que lo ves como redacta?. En las Vegas son muy bestias, te sacan un negro del cine porno de Hollywood y en lugar de desvirgarlo lo empala.  En Moscú sería una buena rusa y lo desvirgaría de forma tradicional, jaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas mantienen pérdidas de equipo y personal en el sur de Ucrania. El Comando Operacional “Sur” informó que mató a 38 soldados rusos y destruyó cuatro obuses Msta-B, cinco vehículos militares, dos depósitos de municiones y un sistema portátil de misiles tierra-aire


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2022)

Eslovenia donó 35 vehículos de combate de infantería M-80A. Modificado por Francia BMP-1.2. Chasis reforzado, blindaje, motor nuevo, etc. cositas. Ya están al frente.


----------



## paconan (11 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas, Lukas ya es una marioneta pero es un tipo hábil, no creo que se implique en la guerra mas allá de las declaraciones , esto Putin lo sabe
y si es posible que Bielorrusia sea candidata a ser anexionada



*El plan del Kremlin para aniquilar al ejército bielorruso en Ucrania y apoderarse de Bielorrusia como resultado, convertir a Lukashenko en un títere de rehén - 7 de julio - Carta de Vientos de Cambio dentro del FSB*

*Accede al hilo de Twitter aquí *
Mi traducción de las #FSBletters del 7 de julio del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin . Asunto: El plan del Kremlin para aniquilar al ejército bielorruso en Ucrania y apoderarse de #Bielorrusia como resultado, convertir a #Lukashenko en un títere de rehén. Por favor, comparte a lo largo y ancho.
Escuche esta serie de audio para conocer los antecedentes y el contexto de Wind of Change, las cartas del FSB, Vladimir Osechkin y yo mismo:


Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). Los paréntesis de Wind of Change están entre [paréntesis]. Entonces, vamos a rodar:
“Continuemos – la República de Bielorrusia (RB).
Aquí hay un extracto del documento de trabajo del Servicio (FSB) sobre Bielorrusia. Supongo que la versión final será técnicamente diferente [más bien, será elaborada y finalizada], pero las principales conclusiones pueden entenderse: (COMENZAR Extracto del borrador real
“Por el momento, la tarea de elevar la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia no puede considerarse cumplida con éxito por una serie de razones que están objetivamente fuera del control del Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia. Entre las principales razones se encuentran las siguientes:
Históricamente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia no han explorado la idea de operaciones de combate fuera de Bielorrusia.
Este factor en sí mismo no es crítico, pero le afecta su superposición con la mentalidad de los militares bielorrusos de una mayor tendencia al sedentarismo territorial (antiimperialismo) y la falta de flexibilidad en la comprensión de la hermandad de los pueblos eslavos.

Históricamente, esta confluencia de factores en Bielorrusia se ha percibido como natural en todos los niveles de la jerarquía militar, por lo que no hubo contraataque;

La creciente tendencia a la sedentarización territorial forma una forma de pensar específica en la mayoría del personal militar de Bielorrusia, en la que, en ausencia de resistencia nominal a las nuevas actitudes y requisitos, existe una adherencia persistente a las viejas actitudes.
En tal formato de "rebelión silenciosa" y en condiciones de tiempo limitado es prácticamente imposible revertir las actitudes establecidas o identificar y localizar las fuentes de mayor resistencia en el equipo;

Se ha formado una mentalidad entre la masa principal del personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia, basada en los prejuicios, de que es imposible realizar operaciones de combate contra las AFU directamente en el territorio de Ucrania.
Dada la agrupación relativamente pequeña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia con potencial para ser utilizadas en operaciones activas de combate ofensivo en Ucrania, este estado moral y psicológico del personal prácticamente anula tanto el factor de entrenamiento de combate directo como el potencial de reclutamiento adicional del contingente. directamente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia;

La falta de participación activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia en Ucrania tiene un impacto negativo tanto directamente en el curso de la operación militar especial como en el estado de ánimo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia. Dentro de la segunda categoría, destacan especialmente los siguientes:

Disminución en el nivel de autoridad incondicional de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a los ojos tanto del comando como del personal de base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia;

La "mentalidad khutoriana" es un factor de similitud mental entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia y Ucrania, lo que contribuye a la asociación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia con las AFU (fuerzas de Ucrania) en mucha mayor medida que con las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.
Vale la pena enfatizar que las acciones de las autoridades bielorrusas no solo no impiden tal asociación, sino que también contribuyen a ella en mayor o menor medida.
Si la situación se mantiene como está ahora con la no participación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia en la operación militar especial, esta tendencia se intensificará, arriesgando la formación de un centro estable de resistencia a nuestras acciones dentro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia;

En caso de que exista un precedente de enfrentamientos a gran escala entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia y las AFU (Ucrania), la gravedad de las pérdidas militares de las primeras se percibirá exclusivamente como un conflicto inequívoco con tendencia a aumentar el odio mutuo.
Además, las pérdidas significativas del personal militar de Bielorrusia a manos de la defensa militar y territorial de Ucrania serán un factor clave para aceptar la corrección de la posición rusa con respecto a los motivos y objetivos de la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

A la luz de lo anterior, se deben hacer ajustes cualitativos al programa para la participación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Belarús en la operación militar especial, de la siguiente manera:

No considere los objetivos de cohesión de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y las Fuerzas Armadas de la República de Bielorrusia como primordiales y autosuficientes;

Negarse a planificar una estrategia militar a largo plazo para posibles acciones ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia;

Realizar esfuerzos para desplegar tantas unidades listas para el combate y formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia como sea posible simultáneamente para romper la defensa enemiga de las regiones de #Volyn y #Rivne de Ucrania;


Cambiar el enfoque de la tarea de maximizar la efectividad del uso de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia de ser inútil a la tarea de usarlas tan intensamente como sea posible;

Este enfoque implica la inevitabilidad de una derrota militar significativa, incluida la pérdida catastrófica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia en Ucrania, pero asegura que se logren una serie de objetivos críticos, tácticos y estratégicos:

El mando de la AFU ( #Ucrania ) se verá obligado a redesplegar fuerzas significativas en dirección a la RB (Bielorrusia) de forma casi permanente, lo que en la situación actual con la operación militar especial puede evaluarse como un claro éxito de la RF ( Rusia) Fuerzas Armadas;

La sociedad bielorrusa en su conjunto se enfrentará a un cambio radical en las opiniones sobre la operación militar especial, pasando a la apreciación de la parte rusa y no de la ucraniana;

Cualquier nivel de destrucción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia proporcionará un contraste significativo con las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, que continúan su ofensiva metódica y, por lo tanto, tienen todo el derecho de reclamar el estatus de líder incondicional.
El contraste entre la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia y las acciones ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia contra el mismo enemigo se notará claramente en el ámbito internacional;

Toda la responsabilidad política y militar por la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República de Bielorrusia recaerá exclusivamente en el liderazgo bielorruso, que en este contexto perderá su estatura tanto en política interior como exterior.

Con este desarrollo (derrota catastrófica de Bielorrusia en Ucrania), el nivel actual de los procesos de integración en ambos países (Bielorrusia y #Rusia ) nos permite afirmar con confianza que el control sobre las estructuras tanto militares como civiles en Bielorrusia se transferirá a las estructuras rusas hasta que el formación de un sistema de mando unificado.

Cuanto mayor sea el nivel de pérdidas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia durante las ofensivas en las direcciones de #Volyn y #Rivne , más rápida y efectiva será la sustitución del personal superior por especialistas rusos”.

(FIN del extracto del documento de trabajo del FSB sobre #Bielorrusia , continúa la traducción de la carta del FSB )

(SECCIÓN ELIMINADA) Muy brevemente sobre la esencia de lo que se dijo, desde el punto de vista del Servicio (FSB), pero, que yo sepa, no hay un desacuerdo particular con el Estado Mayor aquí:

- Las tropas de la República de Bielorrusia no están listas para luchar en el territorio de Ucrania, ya no se consideran una reserva estratégica significativa para una operación ofensiva;

- Las tropas "intactas" de Bielorrusia se evalúan como un factor negativo para la seguridad rusa en lugar de positivo; (Lo que significa que el Kremlin considera que el ejército de Bielorrusia es una amenaza)

- Al mismo tiempo, la dolorosa derrota de las tropas de Bielorrusia en Ucrania se evalúa como un éxito absoluto para Rusia: enfatizará la fuerza de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas e introducirá el efecto de "enemigos de sangre" entre los militares bielorruso y ucraniano. ;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se verán obligadas a desviar reservas a la dirección de Bielorrusia, lo que, dada la escasez de recursos militares de todas las partes en el conflicto, puede considerarse un éxito definitivo;

- La responsabilidad política de la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia recaerá sobre el liderazgo de Bielorrusia, después de lo cual las instituciones rusas comenzarán a tomar el poder allí.

No voy a afirmar que esta vaga redacción implica una toma forzosa del poder de #Lukashenko ; es poco probable [aunque, después del 24 de febrero, supongo que nada].



Más bien, Lukashenko se convertirá en un "prisionero-rehén honorario", a quien incluso se le permitirá leer varias proclamas conmovedoras de una hoja de papel.

Tanto Bielorrusia como Kazajstán ya no se consideran países genuinamente amigos (para Rusia), (la diferencia en comparación con Bielorrusia es) solo que no hay tropas rusas en Kazajstán.

Lukashenko, por otro lado, no tiene muchas opciones, aunque se debe elogiar su habilidad para maniobrar y eludir.




Nuevamente, el plan que transmití no es un "pronóstico preciso", sino el deseo y la visión del liderazgo y Patrono del Servicio (FSB). Es cierto que se intentará este escenario, pero intentar e implementar son verbos con connotaciones semánticas diferentes.

Y nuevamente, esto no es una despedida: estoy preparando varias cartas más, incluso sobre el papel de liderazgo del FSB en la organización del sistema de poder en territorios prospectivos [futura anexión], ya hemos enviado más de cien oficiales en asignaciones largas .

Como confirmación adicional, adjunto [no para publicación antes del 1 de octubre de 2022, estas fotos solo han sido vistas por un círculo reducido de personas] fotos de nuestros coroneles y generales en las oficinas del liderazgo y funcionarios clave de la DPR ("República Popular de Donetsk") de las administraciones provisionales".

Es difícil procesar la pura astucia y la intención de los diseñadores de esta guerra, pero los objetivos son obvios...". (FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN de las #FSBletters de #WindofChange del 7 de julio de 2022)









Igor Sushko - #FSBletters from the Wind of Change inside the FSB (KGB) - Racing & Beyond


Learn about the origins & context of the #FSBletters from the #WindofChange to Vladimir Osechkin, a Russian human-rights activist exiled in France.




www.igorsushko.com


----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

300 eso era en la termopilas?

a parte de pallas mentales tienes algun enlace con cifras


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (11 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, Lukas ya es una marioneta pero es un tipo hábil, no creo que se implique en la guerra mas allá de las declaraciones , esto Putin lo sabe
> y si es posible que Bielorrusia sea candidata a ser anexionada
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de que Bielorrusia puede ser el premio de consolación de Putin es algo que ya he comentado aquí varias veces. Llevo ya tiempo escuchando rumores de que Lukashenko esta realizando una movilización parcial y entrenamiento de reclutas. No para atacar Ucrania, sino para defenderse de Rusia.

Lukashenko va a seguir dándole largas a Boba para evitar meterse en la guerra (Y no perder su mini ejército, que es su seguro de vida) y como las cosas se compliquen aun mas para los rusos, no descarto que intente algún tipo del golpe de mano para desarmar a los rusos que tiene en casa y quedar ante la opinión publica occidental como alguien que ayudo a Ucrania pese a todo.

Y me da que Boba se lo huele.


----------



## paconan (11 Jul 2022)

Renuncian hasta los buriatos


Un avión con 150 militares aterrizó en Buriatia, que rescindió el contrato con el Ministerio de Defensa debido a su falta de voluntad para luchar más en Ucrania. Dijo la jefa de la Fundación Buriatia Libre, Alexandra Garmazhapova.



*Un avión con 150 militares aterrizó en Buriatia, que rescindió el contrato con el Ministerio de Defensa ruso*
Así lo anunció la directora del fondo "Free Buryatia" Alexandra Garmazhapova.

“Tardaron mucho en llegar a casa, porque tras el sensacional llamamiento de las esposas de los militares de Buryatia , los soldados, por el contrario, fueron detenidos por otros 10 días en la guerra, los buses en los que viajaban fueron simplemente se dio la vuelta", dijo.

Según Garmazhapova, por la Fundación Buriatia Libre ya han pasado unos 500 rehusadores.
"Estas son personas que no quieren luchar, que no entienden lo que están haciendo en Ucrania. Además, se necesita motivación. ¿Qué motivación pueden tener los buriatos en la lucha por el 'mundo ruso'?", subrayó la activista. .
"El uso del término" desnazificación "como la causa de la guerra contra Ucrania en general se convirtió en un escupitajo en la cara de todos los que, viviendo en Rusia durante muchos años, escuchamos el hecho de que son tontos, cruzados- ojos, hachi, a quienes durante años se les dijo que eran personas de segunda clase", - agregó Alexandra Garmazhapova.










В Бурятии приземлился самолет со 150-ю военнослужащими, которые расторгли контракт с Минобороны России — Офтоп на TJ


Об этом сообщила глава фонда "Свободная Бурятия" Александра Гармажапова.




tjournal.ru


----------



## moncton (11 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, Lukas ya es una marioneta pero es un tipo hábil, no creo que se implique en la guerra mas allá de las declaraciones , esto Putin lo sabe
> y si es posible que Bielorrusia sea candidata a ser anexionada
> 
> 
> ...



Todo esto me parece una coleccion de pajas mentales

Si es cierto, no seria mas que el tipico documento elaborado por un chupatintas para justificar su curro, esta lleno de asunciones y escenarios hipoteticos sobre como reaccionaria el gobierno y la poblacion de bielorrusia frente acciones directas de rusia

Y si algo he aprendido en la vida es que la gente siempre te sorprendera, si, son manipulables hasta cierto punto pero esto de intentar jugar al ajedrez con simulaciones de lo que va a paser es una oeperdida de tiempo

Que se lo digan a los que autorizaron la invasion de Ucrania


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)

Más explosiones


----------



## Casino (11 Jul 2022)

"Licencias poéticas" para referirse a acciones de guerra con centenares de muertos. 
Poetas de frenopático estos follaputines.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## duncan (11 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Casino (11 Jul 2022)

Lo siento, los actos heroicos están reservados a quienes defienden causas justas. Los invasores de países cuanto antes dejen de respirar, mejor.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> pero es que lo ves como redacta?. En las Vegas son muy bestias, te sacan un negro del cine porno de Hollywood y en lugar de desvirgarlo lo empala.  En Moscú sería una buena rusa y lo desvirgaría de forma tradicional, jaja.



Pensaba que podías tener un retraso, pero ahora estoy seguro de que lo tienes.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (11 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La diferencia entre estar fuera o dentro de la OTAN es abismal. Lituania sin protección militar sería otra colonia de facto de sus vecinos orcorusos, no podrían ni toser sin permiso del khan.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (11 Jul 2022)

Envíos urgentes de tramos de vía pre-fabricados para, probablemente, reconstruir cierto pontón clave para la invasión. Sin tramos de vía férrea no llegan ni a la vuelta de la esquina, tecnología punta del siglo XIX


----------



## Nicors (11 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo siento, los actos heroicos están reservados a quienes defienden causas justas. Los invasores de países cuanto antes dejen de respirar, mejor.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Tremenda firma. Eso sí es poesía como una patada en los cojones.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Para acerse una idea del PzH2000.
> 
> Es un video bastante antiguo, de promoción del juguetito diría. Pero sirve para hacer una idea de sus capacidades. 12 disparos por minuto…



Parece un buen cacharro, leí hace años unas declaraciones de un artillero alemán a un entrevistador yankee en las que le preguntaba cual era su efectividad y el artillero dijo: Para que se hag una idea, con cinco de estos se habría frenado en seco el desembarco de Normandía.
Esa comparación en el tiempo pero que todos conocemos ya tenemos una idea clara.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Que tanque es este?

Lo han sacado de algún museo?

Visto en Lisichansk


----------



## Nicors (11 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Que tanque es este?
> 
> Lo han sacado de algún museo?
> 
> Visto en Lisichansk











T-34 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Son la famosas armas secretas del Gremlin. A joderse otaneros.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas liberaron el pueblo de Ivanivka en la Región #Kherson de los ocupantes



Pero qué marranos son esta gente? se puede ser más guarro, ladrón y destructor? Eso es la Rusia de hoy en día? madre mía qué soldadesca...


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya se habla abiertamente de desmembramiento de Rusia
> 
> ¿Cómo se dividirá Rusia? Este es uno de los análisis de este escenario realista (¡e inevitable!). Versión alemana disponible también. Occidente DEBE estar preparado para el pronto desmoronamiento de Rusia, para no estar sorprendido e indefenso como solíamos estar en medio del desmembramiento de la URSS:



Los Kazajos están que trinan, lo que pasa es que son años y años de corrupción y favoritismos... están podridos hasta la médula, pero ahora, justo ahora, hay esperanzas.


----------



## MAUSER (11 Jul 2022)

[a


favelados dijo:


> Que tanque es este?
> 
> Lo han sacado de algún museo?
> 
> Visto en Lisichansk



Eso es un T34 de Stalin. Segunda guerra mundial. Tiene casi 80 años. Viendo eso puedo asegurar que los rusos están acabados... Aunque los prorrusos te dirán que es el mejor tanque del mundo, que de un disparo se carga a 50 generales de la OTAN, que puede transportar muchas lavadoras y que le hicieron una peli.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Esto era un almacén de munición antes de que pasara por aqui San HIMARS, patrón de Ucrania


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Renuncian hasta los buriatos
> 
> 
> Un avión con 150 militares aterrizó en Buriatia, que rescindió el contrato con el Ministerio de Defensa debido a su falta de voluntad para luchar más en Ucrania. Dijo la jefa de la Fundación Buriatia Libre, Alexandra Garmazhapova.
> ...



Joder qué feos son los moniatos de los Buriatos! 
Pobre gente, el Putin se cree que está en la preguerra de la IIGM donde los comunistas, a golpe de pistola, tenían totalmente en la inopia y donde el hambre campaba a sus anchas a toda la población estando esta totalmente sometida, pero hoy en día hasta los pobres Buriatos y otras repúblicas de las que nunca he oído, tienen su smatphone chinorris con el que hablan, se comunican y leen noticias... y claro, le salen respondones.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Un centro de comunicaciones ruso ha sido destruido, así como un puesto de mando en Tavriysk.
Una buena noticia. 
Por otra parte, tal como comentaba hace uno o dos días, Ucrania, de momento, no desea dejar sin agua a Crimea que se alimenta de un canal muy próximo al par de objetivos eliminados.
El canal aparece en el mapa en azul.




Vista del trazado del canal de agua MUY proximo al objetivo neutralizado:


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Parece que siguen en *pausa operacional *en el Donbas,a la derecha imagen de hace unos dias...


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Un centro de comunicaciones ruso ha sido destruido, así como un puesto de mando en Tavriysk.
> Una buena noticia.
> Por otra parte, tal como comentaba hace uno o dos días, Ucrania, de momento, no desea dejar sin agua a Crimea que se alimenta de un canal muy próximo al par de objetivos eliminados.
> El canal aparece en el mapa en azul.
> ...



Esa presa tb es el único puente que queda en pie en la zona, se lo reservan para más adelante.


----------



## Nicors (11 Jul 2022)

Corralito en China.









Inédita protesta por 'corralito' en bancos de China


Manifestantes reclamaron por la congelación de sus depósitos en bancos rurales en Zhengzhou, provincia de Henan, China.




www.google.com





Putinejas llorando.


----------



## uberales (11 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Envíos urgentes de tramos de vía pre-fabricados para, probablemente, reconstruir cierto pontón clave para la invasión. Sin tramos de vía férrea no llegan ni a la vuelta de la esquina, tecnología punta del siglo XIX



Pues puente que se reconstruye misil que recibe. A ver qué es más cansino de rehacer si un misil o toda una sección de un puente...


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 Jul 2022)

El limite de edad para alistarse es de 60 años, ya va quedando menos para alistar a los veteranos
Estan intentando reclutar prejubilados

En la región de Kursk se creará un batallón de seguridad "Seim" para una operación especial

Según el titular de la región, la logística fue ofrecida por el Ministerio de Defensa “como la más demandada”. Los batallones de voluntarios de los habitantes comenzaron a formar Primorsky Krai, Bashkiria, Nizhny Novgorod Region y otros *

En la región de Kursk, se está formando un "batallón de apoyo logístico" para apoyar a los militares que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania, según el canal Telegram de la administración regional.

El batallón, llamado "Seim", se dedicará a "la entrega de combustible, alimentos, municiones y todo lo que sea necesario para los militares rusos en la línea del frente". Las autoridades están reclutando oficiales, alféreces, sargentos y soldados.

“Cuando está fuera de nuestro estado y dependiendo de la intensidad de las operaciones ofensivas, un militar puede recibir de 200 mil a 500 mil rublos. por mes. El límite de edad se ha aumentado a 60 años”, dijeron las autoridades.










В Курской области создадут батальон обеспечения «Сейм» для спецоперации


По словам главы региона, материально-техническое обеспечение предложило Минобороны «как наиболее востребованное». Добровольческие батальоны из жителей стали формировать Приморский край, Башкирия, Нижегородская область и другие




www.rbc.ru


----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

Unos militares con ese comportamiento no pueden ser héroes y sus mandos son unos aficionados. Las señoritas se pensaban que iban de paseo, y resulto que los zumbaban por todos lados. Yo no daba un duro por los ucranianos pero lo han hecho muy bien, nos han dado una lección.

Desde vuestro punto de vista todo aquel que no se rinda ya es un nazi.

Están en su país y tiene derecho a defenderse, aunque en muchas cosas no compartamos su manera de pensar.










Battle of Hostomel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Battle of Antonov Airport - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (11 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pues puente que se reconstruye misil que recibe. A ver qué es más cansino de rehacer si un misil o toda una sección de un puente...



Ya, pero es que no hay plan b. Es el orcorail o decirle a Putín que se hizo todo lo que se pudo


----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

A los Ucranianos en los años 30 les mataron varios millones de hambre, algo de resentimiento les deben tiener. Si pierden saben que se condenan al ostracismo, es la forma de entender que se resistan.

Los rusos han sacrificado sus mejores unidades para nada, a los Ucranianos les avisaron de los principales objetivos. La batalla de Kiev, fue un fiasco por mucho motivos, meteorología, logística, falta de infantería, comunicaciones, etc..

Se tenían que haber centrado en el Dombas, ahora van a perder parte del sur y persisten en atacar Karkiv cuando saben que en un entorno urbano no tienen posibilidades.

El derecho internacional es el que es, las fronteras no son perfectas, pero se buscan soluciones, los rusos se equivocaron


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (11 Jul 2022)

No que va, no hizo al director pagar, no cayeron los precios del cemento, no hubo quejas, no prepararon una serie de medias, no cayó la empresa en bolsa a plomo. Al final sí que sois retrasados mentales los proputinianos.


----------



## uberales (11 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ya, pero es que no hay plan b. Es el orcorail o decirle a Putín que se hizo todo lo que se pudo



Esperemos que sea así. Porque entre montar algo casi automático como la producción de un misil y la preparación de vías... Sabemos qué es más rápido y fácil...


----------



## neutral295 (11 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pensaba que podías tener un retraso, pero ahora estoy seguro de que lo tienes.



Retraso lo tienes tu, que te has vacunado y te crees todo lo que dice las tvs, debes dormir hasta con el bozal puesto. Das lastima porque tu vida la tratan como basura y no haces nada para que te respeten, pobre zombidiota. ¿para cuando la próxima vacuna yanqui de Pfizer? llevamos 2 y medio de coronatimo y no me he vacunado ¿como es que no me he muerto de un virus tan mortal anunciado por la OMS? ¿como Djokovic sin vacunar gana el Wimbledon? En Ucrania la mayoría sin vacunar y han dejado que entraran en la UE 2 millones, que me estás contando? anda sigue con tu retraso zombidiota.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Retraso lo tienes tu, que te has vacunado y te crees todo lo que dice las tvs, debes dormir hasta con el bozal puesto. Das lastima porque tu vida la tratan como basura y no haces nada para que te respeten, pobre zombidiota. ¿para cuando la próxima vacuna yanqui de Pfizer? llevamos 2 y medio de coronatimo y no me he vacunado ¿como es que no me he muerto de un virus tan mortal anunciado por la OMS? ¿como Djokovic sin vacunar gana el Wimbledon? En Ucrania la mayoría sin vacunar y han dejado que entraran en la UE 2 millones, que me estás contando? anda sigue con tu retraso zombidiota.



Solo llevo una y otra que me voy a poner ahora porque me voy de vacaciones, tu cómo eres un matao que vives en tu cuarto no la necesitás.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

Me cago en tú puta madre, sin agravios


----------



## duncan (11 Jul 2022)

Un poco atrevido me parece o están jugando al despiste:









Kiev pide a los residentes del sur ocupado por Rusia que se vayan para iniciar la ofensiva. – Galaxia Militar


Las autoridades de Ucrania han pedido este lunes a la población que aún permanece en áreas ocupadas por los rusos




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## elena francis (11 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Retraso lo tienes tu, que te has vacunado y te crees todo lo que dice las tvs, debes dormir hasta con el bozal puesto. Das lastima porque tu vida la tratan como basura y no haces nada para que te respeten, pobre zombidiota. ¿para cuando la próxima vacuna yanqui de Pfizer? llevamos 2 y medio de coronatimo y no me he vacunado ¿como es que no me he muerto de un virus tan mortal anunciado por la OMS? ¿como Djokovic sin vacunar gana el Wimbledon? En Ucrania la mayoría sin vacunar y han dejado que entraran en la UE 2 millones, que me estás contando? anda sigue con tu retraso zombidiota.



El subforo del bicho es otro...


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Jul 2022)

Himars esta noche


----------



## uberales (11 Jul 2022)

Pero si se metió un costalazo en bolsa de tres pares de cojones. Si el precio del cemento cayó. Si tuvieron que crear líneas en el banco central para evitar el hostión de Evergrande. ¿En qué mundo vives tío? Una cosa es seguir algunas cosas, pero negar los datos de esa crisis es de tarado...


----------



## uberales (11 Jul 2022)

De 20 euros en 2020 a 1,65 euro a día de hoy. Estás como una puta cabra. Un 92% de caída y tienes los cojones de decir que está de puta madre.

Perdón en hkd, no euros edit.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Himars esta noche
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120047
> 
> ...



Eso son fiestas!!
Aprended, valencianos


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Parece que algunos de estos misiles ATACMS pronto van a tener que ser actualizados para prolongar su vida útil, cambiando sensores, electrónica, propelente etc...

Salvo que encuentren una solución mejor...


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Jul 2022)

Pruebas del coche volador ruso


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)

A los rusos se les están atragantando los himars   . Parecen fuegos artificiales...


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania en llamas. Los datos satelitales muestran la extensión de los incendios a lo largo de la línea del frente en Ucrania



Este es el estado REAL. El que ha publicado la imagen se ha equivocado seguro.
Hoy han bajado un montón las 24/24 bombardeos les está afectando las mascletás a los ruskis:




Y la de incendios:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A los rusos se les están atragantando los himars   . Parecen fuegos artificiales...



La explosión fue grande en Kherson


Incompetencia Dymitrydemierda es la norma no la excepción

orcorrusos puede que no sigan en la capacidad de hacer sus bombardeos de saturacion de artillería ya que no podrán concentrar grandes cantidades de municiones en un punto


----------



## ghawar (11 Jul 2022)

Parece que les han hecho un buen roto


----------



## Averroes (11 Jul 2022)

Informes de que los ukros han ocupado Kyselivka, a 12 km del aeropuerto de Kherson. Si es correcta la info, esto empieza a ponerse realmente interesante en ese frente. Mientras tanto, los rusos viendo de forma impotente cómo les acribillan los HIMARS.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Los alemanes han mandado tb munición premium para sus autopropulsados Pzh.

La metralla de esto al ser EFP seguramente penetra mejor desde arriba que la metralla convencional, obsérvese como abre el paracaídas antes de pegar el petardazo en el aire


----------



## Trovador (11 Jul 2022)

Acojonados. No pueden eliminarlos.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Jul 2022)

Quién es éste payaso?


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Acojonados. No pueden eliminarlos.



AWACS? Esta gente es subnormal? El ejército Dimitri es un ejército de tankes y carne de cañón. 

"Maniobrar libremente"? En serio? Es terminología dorito-putineja? 

Eso lo ha escrito Zhurullow?


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Jul 2022)

Himars tendencias en twiter españa. Me meo jajaja


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> *Retraso lo tienes tu, que te has vacunado y te crees todo lo que dice las tvs, debes dormir hasta con el bozal* puesto. Das lastima porque tu vida la tratan como basura y no haces nada para que te respeten, pobre zombidiota. ¿para cuando la próxima vacuna yanqui de Pfizer? llevamos 2 y medio de coronatimo y no me he vacunado ¿como es que no me he muerto de un virus tan mortal anunciado por la OMS? ¿como Djokovic sin vacunar gana el Wimbledon? En Ucrania la mayoría sin vacunar y han dejado que entraran en la UE 2 millones, que me estás contando? anda sigue con tu retraso zombidiota.



Ya te dije que tienes el Récord Guiness del más ridículo y patéticos del foro.

Por @neutral295

*"Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero"  *


----------



## Trovador (12 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> AWACS? Esta gente es subnormal? El ejército Dimitri es un ejército de tankes y carne de cañón.
> 
> "Maniobrar libremente"? En serio? Es terminología dorito-putineja?
> 
> Eso lo ha escrito Zhurullow?



Un canal Telegram orco.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Trovador (12 Jul 2022)

Russians react to Nova Kakhovka explosion • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski


Below are translations of various posts and comments made by pro-Russian military bloggers and notable persons about the 12 July Ukrainian strike on Nova Kakhovka ammo cache in Kherson Oblast. “Novorissiya Militia Summaries” – 300k followers, citing Yekaterina Gubareva (former minister of...




wartranslated.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2022)

noh a aguantado...sta al borde del colapso


----------



## Prophet (12 Jul 2022)

Por favor, follabidens está bien que deis vuestra opinión pero por favor utilizad un poco el sentido común si no hacéis el ridículo total. 

¿Nos queréis hacer creer que Ucrania ha formado en 4 meses un millón de soldados? Es decir, ¿en 4 meses Ucrania en guerra tiene unas fuerzas armadas mayores que las de EEUU? Porque os recuerdo que USA tiene un millón de soldados contando al travelo que juega al buscaminas en la recepción de un burdel de Biden. 

Y claro, como no pensáis ni caéis en el esfuerzo logístico que hace falta para desplazar a un millón de soldados al frente supongo que como son ecoresilientes se alimentarán de tenebrios en las orillas del Dniper. 

Y claro, los orcos del khanato de oro son subnormales y como sus satélites utilizan chips de lavadoras no van a ver esos desplazamientos de tropas hasta tenerlos encima. 

En serio, pasadme el número de vuestro camello. Taluec.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2022)

Igualito que Rusia...salvo que los ucranianos no se lanzan a lo loco .


----------



## Pedorro (12 Jul 2022)

Esto no es cierto.

No es el valor de lo que en sí destruyes, sino el valor del daño que te habrían hecho con ello.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (12 Jul 2022)

orcorrusos están tratando de obtener drones de Iran para solucionar problema de los Himars


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jul 2022)

¡Al Loro! ¡Están usando GPS marinos para yates de pesca!

Otro avión de combate ruso ha sido visto con un GPS pegado al panel de datos del cockpit. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya te dije que tienes el Récord Guiness del más ridículo y patéticos del foro.
> 
> Por @neutral295
> 
> *"Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero"  *



Yo creo que por la forma de escribir es una IA Dimitry de mierda creada por los rusos para ahorrarse los 0.20 rublos que pagan aquí a los CM,s


----------



## uberales (12 Jul 2022)

Pero si eres tú el manipulador que dice que no cayó. Y eso que dices es más falso que Calleja... A ver si es por razones como evergrande que está habiendo corralito en varios bancos chinos ...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (12 Jul 2022)

A largo plazo la esperanza del calvo enano genocida es que el Pelucas Trump vuelva a ser presidente la Orca cara de marrano dice exactamente lo que dicen los pro rusitos USA esta en Declive occidente esta compuesto de estados fallidos y Trump es la esperanza de la humanidad

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: la presentadora Olga Skabeeva dice que al decir que Estados Unidos está en declive, es una nación fallida y debería centrarse en sus propios asuntos internos, Trump esencialmente está tratando de convencer a Moscú para que lo apoye nuevamente en las próximas elecciones presidenciales.

Dudo que eso le funcione a Putler ni Iran ni Maduro quieren que Trump regrese y moverán todo su musculo financiero para evitarlo Maduro tiene fuerza en el estado de la Florida donde tiene muchas empresas relacionadas con su régimen dedicadas a la importación desde Miami

Israel si quiere que Trump vuelva por eso han estado ayudando a Putin por debajo de cuerda.

Israel Turquía ambos se han añadido a su mapa territorios usando métodos ilegales con la complicidad de Putin es por eso que son neutrales y Putin ha hecho lo mismo, Turquía, Israel y Rusia los 3 estados tienen una especie de sociedad paralela de ladrones de territorios

Confirmado que otro general orco valió madres tenia cara de marrano a todos los marranos les llega su noche buena


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (12 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Solo llevo una y otra que me voy a poner ahora porque me voy de vacaciones, tu cómo eres un matao que vives en tu cuarto no la necesitás.



Te vas a meter también la del mono, si la mayoría de proyanqui españoles sois unos vacunados de mierda. Tus vacaciones serán en Ucrania. No necesito el avión para una mierda, vete tu a hacer cola como los borregos. Yo con mi autocaravana puedo ir por toda Europa, jaja, sin meterme el veneno de Pfizer. Nunca pisaré los EEUU sabiendo lo asesinos que son, te lo regalo, jaja. El año pasado fui a Francia y pasé la frontera sin ningún poli. Las tvs solo hacen que mentir y acojonarte, si no coges el avión la vacuna no hace falta.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (12 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



¿Dimitri? Parece que nos leen por ahí


----------



## neutral295 (12 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El subforo del bicho es otro...



Está relacionado, los culpables son los EEUU que lo mezclan todo para no perder la hegemonía mundial frente a los chinos. Es una huida hacia delante, el imperio yanqui está muy jodido, hay algunos países que ya no quieren sus dólares. Ahora los yanquis tendrán que vivir con la austeridad de un europeo.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusa C400 no pueden interceptar los cohetes HIMARS, que la corporación Almaz-Antey prometió y cobró miles de millones.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sus almacenes de municiones y combustible están completamente desprotegidos del poder de las armas estadounidenses.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Kherson-HIMARS eliminó a otro general ruso. El Jefe de Estado Mayor del 22. ° Cuerpo de Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa (unidad militar 73954, Simferopol) Mayor General Nasbulin fue asesinado


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Fuentes rusas afirman que HIMARS golpeó la presa en Nova Kahovka. Solo hay dos caminos a Kherson, la presa y el puente. Los rusos pueden quedarse sin rutas principales de suministro. Por supuesto, pueden construir un puente de pontones...


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Este personaje acaba detenido o purgado, Putin no se atreve a declarar la guerra ni la movilización general eso le crearía muchos problemas
Sabrá algo o solo son rumores?
Yo creo que lo que harán será aprobar esas dos nuevas leyes para poner al servicio del estado toda la maquinaria industrial y recursos humanos para la guerra , es como volver a la urss?
Con una ley movilizan y ponen todas la empresas y recursos necesarios a trabajar para la guerra
Y con la otra ley ponen todos los recursos humanos necesarios a su servicio movilizando a toda la gente que necesiten y donde haga falta

Strelkov insinúa cierta importancia de la reunión extraordinaria de la duma estatal del 15 de julio.



Traducción:
Strelkov Igor Ivanovich
¿DE VERDAD?
El viernes es un encuentro extraordinario de
nuestro delicioso malentendido de Estado. Los habitantes de
esta vil casa de beneficencia, que se han ido de vacaciones
desde el 1 de julio, son recogidos urgentemente
por algo. Se supone que no es en absoluto para discutir una vez
más la propuesta completamente idiota del presidente
de esta casa de beneficencia, el Sr. Volodin, para presentar
demandas a los Estados Unidos para la devolución de Alaska.
Incluso antes, aparecieron rumores en las redes de propagandistas
"cercanos al Kremlin" de que "Ucrania recibirá un ultimátum,
que puede aceptar antes del 15 de julio".
¿En serio? ¿Se ha dado cuenta finalmente el Kremlin de
que la GUERRA debe llamarse guerra y la guerra debe librarse?
Sin embargo, veamos: en nuestro país "tantas veces la
montaña da a luz un ratón" que no me extrañaría que esta vez todo
acabe con una especie de "nada de nada" feo-liliputiense.
Aunque no se puede descartar nada en absoluto, incluso
el próximo "lago de los cisnes".


Brutalsky nos comenta otra nueva ley aprobada contra la disidencia...


¿Se está convirtiendo el régimen de Putin en una especie de régimen de Stalin con su creciente represión contra los críticos del Kremlin, los periodistas y los manifestantes pacíficos?

Desde el comienzo de SMO, se hicieron enmiendas al Código Penal de la Federación Rusa, reproduciendo casi palabra por palabra el infame artículo 58 que dio marco legal para arrestar y detener a millones de presos políticos en el sistema soviético de campos de trabajo.

El artículo 58 del Código Penal de la RSFS de Rusia entró en vigor el 25 de febrero de 1927 y se revisó varias veces.


> 58: 1 Una acción contrarrevolucionaria es cualquier acción dirigida a derrocar, socavar o debilitar las repúblicas autónomas, o socavar o debilitar la seguridad externa de la URSS y los principales logros económicos, políticos y nacionales de la revolución proletaria, punible con la pena de muerte. o 10 años de prisión, ambos casos con confiscación de bienes.



Compare con la nueva ley aprobada por la Duma del Estado el 7 de julio de 2022.


> Llamadas públicas para llevar a cabo actividades dirigidas contra la seguridad del estado” (280.4 del Código Penal de la Federación Rusa) y “Cooperación confidencial con servicios especiales de estados extranjeros” (275.1 del Código Penal de la Federación Rusa). La pena máxima posible para ellos: prisión de hasta 7 y 8 años, respectivamente.



Según el abogado Vlad Kluvgant, “esta es la continuación y el empoderamiento de las represiones estatales. Una oportunidad para la aplicación selectiva y arbitraria de los aparatos de represión”.

El abogado Kaloi Akhilgov comentó: “Esta no es una decisión de la Duma del Estado. Llegó en concierto de... las fuerzas de seguridad y la administración presidencial. Los diputados simplemente redactan las leyes en la forma correcta, pero la idea de la nueva ley siempre viene de arriba”.






La primera víctima de la nueva ley, una semana antes de que fuera 'votada' en la Duma Estatal, fue el Jefe del Laboratorio de Tecnologías Ópticas Cuánticas de la Universidad Estatal de Novosibirsk, Dmitry Kolker (en la foto de arriba).

El 30 de junio fue arrestado bajo sospecha de traición en nombre de China. En el momento de la detención se encontraba en la etapa final del cáncer terminal.

El científico fue llevado en avión a Moscú y colocado en el centro de detención preventiva de Lefortovo. Pasó tres días y noches con mucho dolor, sin visitas ni atención médica, hasta que falleció el 3 de julio.







Coincidentemente, pasé en un autobús por el centro de detención preventiva de Lefortovo el día que murió allí el profesor Dmitry Kolker. En un impulso del momento, tomé esta foto que estoy compartiendo con ustedes.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Dos vehículos blindados rusos destruidos por obuses M777 en el sur de Ucrania


----------



## neutral295 (12 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya te dije que tienes el Récord Guiness del más ridículo y patéticos del foro.
> 
> Por @neutral295
> 
> *"Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles*. *Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero" *



Tu a los borregos vacunados los engañarás como al tonto de Casino, jaja.
Está escrito el 4 abril del 2020, eres un manipulador, por lo menos pon todo lo escrito, eres otro idiota que se vacuna. En esas fechas no tenía NPI que el confinamiento de Sanchez era anticonstitucional, tampoco sabía que era la gran mentira de este siglo. Al final ha salido la verdad, que tu quieres hacer trampas al poker, como te han enseñado tus amigos los yanquis y te ha salido el tiro por la culata, eres un idiota, ponte la vacuna del mono, gilipollas no sirve para otra cosa.  
*4 Abr 2020
Meanboy, ya sabes saltate el confinamiento tu y todos los independentistas, así os contagiáis los unos a los otros. Que más quieres que morir con la estelada. La UE ha demostrado dar por culo a Italia y España, espero que los respectivos gobiernos se pasen por el culo al tribunal de Estrasburgo cuando los sanciones. A ver quién resiste más los futuros inviernos con coronavirus mutante cada año, si la agricultura del Sur español e italiano o la Europa del Norte. Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles. Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero.*


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Nova Kajovka. En la foto hay cajas de municiones. Los rusos volvieron a mentir, esto claramente no es la detonación de salitre.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuentes rusas afirman que HIMARS golpeó la presa en Nova Kahovka. Solo hay dos caminos a Kherson, la presa y el puente. Los rusos pueden quedarse sin rutas principales de suministro. Por supuesto, pueden construir un puente de pontones...



Con los Himars tienen la posibilidad de dejar lo que queda de los 20 BTG de la zona aislados en una bolsa en que perderían todo el equipamiento. Pero volar los puentes aunque ahora es fácil no es una buena idea para el futuro. Volar los dos puentes y atrapar a los rusos seria un golpe muy duro para los rusos, miles de prisioneros, equipo

Con ese ancho montar un puente de pontones es casi un suicidio. Los rusos deben abandonar Kherson es una posición ya indefendible.


----------



## Casino (12 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Nova Kajovka. En la foto hay cajas de municiones. Los rusos volvieron a mentir, esto claramente no es la detonación de salitre.




Pues va a hacer buen día hoy en Nueva Jodova


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Fuerzas ucranianas entrenan en el norte de Inglaterra


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Con los Himars tienen la posibilidad de dejar lo que queda de los 20 BTG de la zona aislados en una bolsa en que perderían todo el equipamiento. Pero volar los puentes aunque ahora es fácil no es una buena idea para el futuro. Volar los dos puentes y atrapar a los rusos seria un golpe muy duro para los rusos, miles de prisioneros, equipo
> 
> Con ese ancho montar un puente de pontones es casi un suicidio. Los rusos deben abandonar Kherson es una posición ya indefendible.



Podria ser surrealista que los proputines estan constantemente hablando de embobamientos de tropas ucranianas en otros frentes que luego no se producen y que les hagan un gran embolsamiento en dicha zona.. Seria un desastre colosal para los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

soldados ucranianos han llegado al Reino Unido como parte del nuevo programa de entrenamiento militar dirigido por el Reino Unido. El entrenamiento les dará a los reclutas voluntarios con poca o ninguna experiencia militar las habilidades para ser efectivos en el combate de primera línea.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Yevgeny Yunakov, el administrador designado por RU de Velikyi Burluk, fue asesinado hoy por un coche bomba. Rusia ha descubierto que sus colaboradores en las regiones ocupadas son cada vez más vulnerables a UKR SOF y partisanos.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Mapa de 14 golpes de HIMARS el 11 de julio Nova Kakhovka (x2) , Alchevsk (x2) , Tavriysk, cerca del aeródromo de Kherson, base militar de Kherson, 2 aldeas en el norte de Kherson, Oleshky Sands, Tokmak, ciudad de Luhansk, Shakhtarsk, cerca de Velyka Shyshivka y Tavriysk


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusa C400 no pueden interceptar los cohetes HIMARS, que la corporación Almaz-Antey prometió y cobró miles de millones.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sus almacenes de municiones y combustible están completamente desprotegidos del poder de las armas estadounidenses.



Están buscando chivos expiatorios, lo de los s-400 seguro que era sabido por altos mandos rusos y Putín antes de comenzar la guerra. Ahora están con el culo en llamas, recibiendo las miradas furiosas de los oficiales desplegados en el campo de batalla (muchos caerán como moscas). Han sido varias cagadas que vienen de muy arriba, pero esta puede ser la gota que colme el vaso. Como dije ayer, parece que no hay plan b, el HIMARS es un jaque mate.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jul 2022)

Algo interesante para leer. Como siempre cogerlo con pinzas.

La paciencia es una táctica vital en las esperanzas ucranianas de cambiar las tornas contra Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu a los borregos vacunados los engañarás como al tonto de Casino, jaja.
> Está escrito el 4 abril del 2020, eres un manipulador, por lo menos pon todo lo escrito, eres otro idiota que se vacuna. En esas fechas no tenía NPI que el confinamiento de Sanchez era anticonstitucional, tampoco sabía que era la gran mentira de este siglo. Al final ha salido la verdad, que tu quieres hacer trampas al poker, como te han enseñado tus amigos los yanquis y te ha salido el tiro por la culata, eres un idiota, ponte la vacuna del mono, gilipollas no sirve para otra cosa.
> *4 Abr 2020
> Meanboy, ya sabes saltate el confinamiento tu y todos los independentistas, así os contagiáis los unos a los otros. Que más quieres que morir con la estelada. La UE ha demostrado dar por culo a Italia y España, espero que los respectivos gobiernos se pasen por el culo al tribunal de Estrasburgo cuando los sanciones. A ver quién resiste más los futuros inviernos con coronavirus mutante cada año, si la agricultura del Sur español e italiano o la Europa del Norte. Desde el mes de Diciembre hasta Mayo de cada año España debe cerrar sus fronteras con la UE por la seguridad de todo los españoles. Prefiero pasear tranquilo por la calle el próximo invierno con lo básico que correr el riesgo de contraer una nueva pandemia con la llegada del turismo y su dinero.*



Joder @neutral295 es que eres ridículo y patético en todo lo que tocas. Podías tener un poco de dignidad pero no, pedirte eso a tí es como pedirle a una oveja que sepa de física cuántica.

No te pongo en el ignore porque contigo me río más que con el Mortadelo y Filemon 

Por @neutral295 (amenazando a los independentistas catalanes).

"*Explicad por qué le tenéis odio a los países latinoamericanos y a los EEUU de America. Lo tenéis muy jodido con los EEUU, la Otan os van a aplastar como cucarachas*


----------



## moncton (12 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Están buscando chivos expiatorios, lo de los s-400 seguro que era sabido por altos mandos rusos y Putín antes de comenzar la guerra. Ahora están con el culo en llamas, recibiendo las miradas furiosas de los oficiales desplegados en el campo de batalla (muchos caerán como moscas). Han sido varias cagadas que vienen de muy arriba, pero esta puede ser la gota que colme el vaso. Como dije ayer, parece que no hay plan b, el HIMARS es un jaque mate.



si con una docena estan montando la de dios, imaginate lo que van a conseguir con 50...


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> si con una docena estan montando la de dios, imaginate lo que van a conseguir con 50...



Pues con 500 que ha comprado Polonia ... y los tontoprotines animando a ir contra Polonia


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

La lista de oficiales rusos de alto rango asesinados en el ataque HIMARS en Kherson:

• Mayor General Nasbulin
• Coronel Gorobets
• Coronel Kens
• Teniente Coronel Koval
• Teniente Coronel Gordeev


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jul 2022)

Jojojo, los tanquistas rebotados cuando ven a los propagandistas filmándoles. 

Están ayudando a la inteligencia ukra. 
Primero la propaganda, y luego la seguridad de las tropas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

si no los vuelan ahora, los volarán los rusos en la retirada.
tienen que ser volados y cerrar ese frente en el dnieper. 
Luego trasladar la ofensiva a zaporiya desde dnipro



Gnidlog dijo:


> Con los Himars tienen la posibilidad de dejar lo que queda de los 20 BTG de la zona aislados en una bolsa en que perderían todo el equipamiento. Pero volar los puentes aunque ahora es fácil no es una buena idea para el futuro. Volar los dos puentes y atrapar a los rusos seria un golpe muy duro para los rusos, miles de prisioneros, equipo
> 
> Con ese ancho montar un puente de pontones es casi un suicidio. Los rusos deben abandonar Kherson es una posición ya indefendible.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La lista de oficiales rusos de alto rango asesinados en el ataque HIMARS en Kherson:
> 
> • Mayor General Nasbulin
> • Coronel Gorobets
> ...



Mejor que asesinado (Asesinato implica delito), tendríamos que usar “eliminado” por ejemplo. Ya que acabar en acto de servicio con la vida de un terrorista, que ha entrado ilegalmente en tu país no es delito.
¿No os parece?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas están lanzando reclutas a los ataques como si fueran nada.

Los soldados cerca de Bakhmut dicen que están usando las mismas tácticas de onda que usaron en guerras anteriores.

Es una horda que sigue llegando cada persona es reemplazada por otra.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Por favor, follabidens está bien que deis vuestra opinión pero por favor utilizad un poco el sentido común si no hacéis el ridículo total.
> 
> ¿Nos queréis hacer creer que Ucrania ha formado en 4 meses un millón de soldados? Es decir, ¿en 4 meses Ucrania en guerra tiene unas fuerzas armadas mayores que las de EEUU? Porque os recuerdo que USA tiene un millón de soldados contando al travelo que juega al buscaminas en la recepción de un burdel de Biden.
> 
> ...





neutral295 dijo:


> Te vas a meter también la del mono, si la mayoría de proyanqui españoles sois unos vacunados de mierda. Tus vacaciones serán en Ucrania. No necesito el avión para una mierda, vete tu a hacer cola como los borregos. Yo con mi autocaravana puedo ir por toda Europa, jaja, sin meterme el veneno de Pfizer. Nunca pisaré los EEUU sabiendo lo asesinos que son, te lo regalo, jaja. El año pasado fui a Francia y pasé la frontera sin ningún poli. Las tvs solo hacen que mentir y acojonarte, si no coges el avión la vacuna no hace falta.



Los pobres no vais en avión, ya lo sabía, disfruta de tu caravana imaginaria.


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Petropavlovsk, una de las empresas mineras de oro más grandes de Rusia, se declaró en quiebra. Se va de la Bolsa de Valores de Londres, y en la Bolsa de Valores de Moscú sus acciones han caído un 25%.


*La empresa minera de oro Petropavlovsk inició un procedimiento de insolvencia*

MOSCÚ, 12 de julio. /TASS/. La empresa minera de oro Petropavlovsk, que no puede vender su oro debido a las sanciones contra Gazprombank, anunció que la junta directiva decidió presentar una petición ante el tribunal para nombrar a Allister Manson, Trevor Binyon y Joe Rolls de Opus Business Advisory Group como gerentes externos. . Así consta en el mensaje de la empresa, publicado este martes.

Según se especifica en el mensaje, la empresa solicitó la suspensión de la cotización de las acciones ordinarias, bonos convertibles garantizados con una tasa cupón del 8,25% y vencimiento hasta 2024, así como la suspensión de la cotización en la Bolsa de Valores de Londres. Además, la compañía está considerando dejar de cotizar acciones ordinarias en la Bolsa de Moscú y suspender la negociación de bonos garantizados por valor de $ 500 millones con una tasa de interés del 8,125% anual de la emisión de 2022 en el mercado cambiario global irlandés.

En abril de 2022, se informó que Gazprombank, que está bajo sanciones del Reino Unido, transfirió a UMMC-Invest los derechos para reclamar un préstamo de $201 millones a empresas de Petropavlovsk, incluidos los intereses.

En mayo de 2022, se informó que Gazprombank había transferido a Nordik los derechos para reclamar préstamos de las subsidiarias de Petropavlovsk.

A fines de marzo, Petropavlovsk anunció que ya no podía vender el oro producido, ya que según los términos de los acuerdos de préstamo con Gazprombank, solo ellos deberían comprar una cuota de producción del 100%. Sin embargo, el propio banco, junto con otras instituciones de crédito rusas, cayó bajo las sanciones del Reino Unido el 24 de marzo de 2022.

Petropavlovsk es una de las empresas mineras de oro más grandes de Rusia. Las principales empresas de la empresa (Pioner, Malomyr, Albyn) y la planta hidrometalúrgica de autoclave Pokrovsky (PAGK) están ubicadas en la región de Amur.









Золотодобывающая компания Petropavlovsk запустила процедуру несостоятельности







fomag.ru


----------



## moncton (12 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas están lanzando reclutas a los ataques como si fueran nada.
> 
> Los soldados cerca de Bakhmut dicen que están usando las mismas tácticas de onda que usaron en guerras anteriores.
> 
> Es una horda que sigue llegando cada persona es reemplazada por otra.



EL problema es que en la segunda guerra mundial tenian 7 millones de "soldados" suficentes para usar la tactica Zerg


----------



## Poncio (12 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¡Al Loro! ¡Están usando GPS marinos para yates de pesca!
> 
> Otro avión de combate ruso ha sido visto con un GPS pegado al panel de datos del cockpit. – Galaxia Militar



Para eso que se pongan una tablet con Navionics, así lo verían en color.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

Doble premio: Voló la torreta y aplastó un orco.


```
https://t.me/zaluzhny_chat/31548
```


----------



## keylargof (12 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Para acerse una idea del PzH2000.
> 
> Es un video bastante antiguo, de promoción del juguetito diría. Pero sirve para hacer una idea de sus capacidades. 12 disparos por minuto…



El operador es el arquetipo de actor porno alemán de los 80


----------



## keylargof (12 Jul 2022)

Mapa de las bases militares orcas destruidas del 2 al 11 de julio. 

In HIMARS we trust


----------



## MAUSER (12 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Jojojo, los tanquistas rebotados cuando ven a los propagandistas filmándoles.
> 
> Están ayudando a la inteligencia ukra.
> Primero la propaganda, y luego la seguridad de las tropas.



Que coches más modernos que pasan mientras el gordaco está hablando.


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Estos han diseñado el cartel con la primera silueta que han pillado

En Novosibirsk, el cartel de un espectáculo aéreo en apoyo del ejército ruso muestra siluetas de F-16.




*LOS CIUDADANOS DE NOVOSIBIRSK ESTABAN INDIGNADOS POR LAS SILUETAS DE AVIONES ESTADOUNIDENSES EN EL CARTEL DEL ESPECTÁCULO AÉREO EN MOCHISCHE*
La dirección del aeródromo de Mochishche explicó que el afiche aún no ha sido aprobado y que no representa un avión específico, sino un caza abstracto a la vista del diseñador.








Новосибирцев возмутили силуэты американских самолётов на афише авиашоу в Мочище


Руководство аэродрома Мочище объяснило, что афиша пока не утверждена, да и изображён на ней не конкретный самолёт, а абстрактный истребитель в представлении дизайнера




tsargrad.tv


----------



## keylargof (12 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Por favor, follabidens está bien que deis vuestra opinión pero por favor utilizad un poco el sentido común si no hacéis el ridículo total.
> 
> ¿Nos queréis hacer creer que Ucrania ha formado en 4 meses un millón de soldados? Es decir, ¿en 4 meses Ucrania en guerra tiene unas fuerzas armadas mayores que las de EEUU? Porque os recuerdo que USA tiene un millón de soldados contando al travelo que juega al buscaminas en la recepción de un burdel de Biden.
> 
> ...



Llama al 777 y pide 4 piezas de HIMARS. Buenísima la droga, te hace ver fuegos artificiales y espectáculos pirotécnicos de gran belleza.


----------



## keylargof (12 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos han diseñado el cartel con la primera silueta que han pillado
> 
> En Novosibirsk, el cartel de un espectáculo aéreo en apoyo del ejército ruso muestra siluetas de F-16.
> 
> ...



Son como gitanos de feria


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (12 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mapa de las bases militares orcas destruidas del 2 al 11 de julio.
> 
> In HIMARS we trust



Un mapa muy interesante. Si te fijas, los ataques son básicamente en Donetsk y Jerson.

La próxima “ofensiva” rusa, obviamente por motivos políticos, tendrá lugar en Donetsk. Así que se están trabajando toda la infraestructura logística rusa en esa zona para ponérsela muy, pero que muy cuesta arriba.

Después tenemos Jerson, que es donde posiblemente tengan lugar las operaciones ofensivas más importantes de Ucrania en un futuro cercano. Así que también se están trabajando ahí a la logística rusa.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2022)

confiscar cuando has OCUPADO ilegalmente un pais...invadiendolo sin causus belli ni pollas en vinagre


----------



## Casino (12 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>




se ha quedado el solar diáfano, a saber cuántas toneladas tenían ahí


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

el crudo a 99$


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

El tanque ruso T-34 de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial se hace el muerto para evitar ser enviado a Ucrania.



Día 139 de mi guerra de 3 días. 4 HIMARS me han hecho cagar un ladrillo de tamaño soviético. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Jul 2022)

Dos videos en que se se ve el T90M operando, que seria la único decente que tienen los rusos. Solo tienen unas 100 unidades. Hay constancia de dos perdidas uno fue destruido y el otro apareció abandonado el domingo junto a otros tanques.









1004 — Postimages







postlmg.cc


----------



## Tales. (12 Jul 2022)

Como predijimos hace semanas 4 tristes HIMARS están ellos solos haciendo cosas chulísimas, imaginemos cuando haya 12-14.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Deseando que llegue la noche para disfrutar de las fallas. Veo a los rusos hundidos. Pues tranquilos que dentro de una semana Ucrania tendra 4 himars mas y en total 12.


----------



## Walter Eucken (12 Jul 2022)

Parece que se van confirmando los caídos en Jersón...


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Este personaje no tiene verguenza, es un bufón

Peskov dijo que la operación especial no es contra los ucranianos.

Según el portavoz del Kremlin, la operación especial está dirigida contra el régimen.
Dmitry Peskov , portavoz del líder ruso , dijo que la operación militar especial de Moscú en Ucrania no está dirigida contra los ucranianos, sino contra el régimen de Kiev.

“La operación militar especial no es contra los ucranianos. Ella va en contra del régimen”, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin.

Peskov enfatizó que "muchísimos" ciudadanos ucranianos realmente quieren convertirse en ciudadanos rusos, y señaló que el decreto adoptado el día anterior que simplifica la adquisición de la ciudadanía rusa es "extremadamente importante para una gran cantidad de personas".

Así, el secretario de prensa del líder ruso comentó sobre la cuestión de si el Kremlin está de acuerdo con la evaluación del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania de que este decreto es una usurpación de la soberanía y la integridad territorial del país.

Recuerde, el día anterior, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , firmó un decreto que simplifica la adquisición de la ciudadanía rusa por parte de personas que residen permanentemente en la RPD, LPR y Ucrania.

Песков заявил, что спецоперация идет не против украинцев


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

El barco de bandera rusa Sormovskiy 48, cargado con 3000 toneladas de trigo robado a Ucrania desde Kerch dio falso cuaderno de bitácora, apago su baliza AIS para no ser rastreado y dio como destino Izmir cuando su destino real ha sido Karsu.
El puerto de Karsu es viejo conocido nuestro: Os acordáis cuando parecía había sido inmovilizado en ese mismo puerto el barco-ladrón de trigo Zhiber Zholi?
El sultán parece estar jugando con dos barajas y se las da de exquisito con occidente!, pero los otomanos siempre han sido igual.

El barco pirata momentos antes de apagar su baliza, y estuvo tres días haciendo el paripé para no ser localizado:





Este es su capitán, al servicio de la cleptocracia rusa:


----------



## Nicors (12 Jul 2022)

Los otaneros sois unos envidiosos el t34 es un maquinon





Pronto veremos al t 26. vayan confesándose


----------



## Subprime (12 Jul 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia llama "acto de terrorismo" el ataque ucraniano a un depósito con municiones en Jersón


----------



## MAUSER (12 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia llama "acto de terrorismo" el ataque ucraniano a un depósito con municiones en Jersón




Que se vayan acostumbrando a ese tipo de ataques a partir de ahora. Les ha dolido


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Jul 2022)

esto del himars tendrá efecto psicológico, lo mejor para los soldados sera llamar a casa antes de ir a dormir


----------



## pep007 (12 Jul 2022)

Turquia que se vaya democratizando o la veo con rusia postguerra...


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (12 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Parece que se van confirmando los caídos en Jersón...



El desorbitado número de oficiales de alto rango que han caído por parte de los invasores es una de las cosas más sorprendentes de esta guerra.


----------



## duncan (12 Jul 2022)

No es mi opción favorita pero a la guerra se va con lo que se tiene no con lo que se quiere:









El ejército ucraniano utiliza el obús Dana M2 de 152 mm de fabricación checa para bombardear a las tropas rusas. – Galaxia Militar


Según un vídeo publicado en la cuenta de Telegram de “RVvoenkory” el lunes 11 de julio, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Todos los días la propaganda grita sobre la muerte inminente de Europa. Los rusos tienen una mala idea de cómo vive Europa. Es por eso que mucha gente cree en la propaganda en este asunto. Muestro claramente lo que miente. Tome estos hechos simples y meta las chaquetas acolchadas con la nariz en ellos. Hilo. Retuitear es bienvenido.





Todos los días la propaganda grita sobre la muerte inminente de Europa.
Los rusos tienen una mala idea de cómo vive Europa.
Es por eso que muchas personas creen en la propaganda en este asunto.
Muestro claramente lo que miente.
Tome estos hechos simples y meta las chaquetas acolchadas con la nariz en ellos.
Hilo.
Retuitear es bienvenido.

TV dice: La UE se está muriendo por una inflación terriblemente alta.
La inflación en la UE es ahora del 8-9%.
En Rusia el año pasado la inflación fue del 8,4%.
¿Morimos el año pasado?
No.
Así que la UE no morirá.

TV dice: La UE se muere por la terrible subida de los precios de la gasolina.
En Alemania, la gasolina, que hace 5 años costaba 1,6 euros, ahora cuesta 2,1.
En Rusia hace 5 años, el precio de la gasolina era de 38 rublos, ahora es de 51.
Las mismas tasas de crecimiento.
Pero ninguno de nosotros muere.
Y no morirán allí.

La televisión dice: los europeos se congelarán en invierno en sus casas.
La proporción del gas ruso entre las fuentes de energía para los hogares de la UE es solo del 12 %.
Una disminución de la temperatura de solo 2 grados compensa la pérdida de estos 12%.
Y nadie ha muerto por una bajada de temperatura de 20 a 18 grados.

La televisión dice: el rechazo del combustible ruso conducirá a una disminución de la economía de la UE al 2-3%.
En 2020, la caída de nuestro PIB fue del 2,7 %.
¿Estamos muertos?
No.
Así que la UE no morirá a causa de tal recesión.

La tele dice: el euro está a punto de colapsar, el euro ya ha caído al nivel del dólar.
Hace cinco años, a principios de 2017, el euro frente al dólar estaba casi igual.
¿Y qué? ¿Ocurrió entonces el colapso del euro?
No.
Y ahora no habrá colapso.

TV dice: Europa se enfrenta a un desempleo terrible.
Ahora la tasa de desempleo en la UE es del 6,6%.
En 2013, fue casi 2 veces mayor: 11,6%.
¿Murió entonces la UE?
No. Ni siquiera hubo conversaciones.
Y ahora no pasará nada.

Total.
Los gritos de propaganda sobre los horrores en Europa son realmente mentiras.
Y tiene un objetivo: distraer a la gente de los crecientes problemas que tenemos en Rusia.
Del hecho de que estamos esperando aislamiento, atraso, una disminución a largo plazo de la economía y los ingresos. Y una completa falta de perspectivas.






Thread by prof_preobr: Каждый день пропаганда виз... - PingThread


Каждый день пропаганда визжит про скорую гибель Европы. Россияне плохо представляют, как живёт Европа. А потому многие в этом вопросе пропаганде верят. Наглядно показываю, в чём враньё. Берите эти простые факты - и тычьте ватников носом в них. Тред. Ретвит приветствуется.



www.pingthread.com


----------



## neutral295 (12 Jul 2022)

Joderos otaneros españoles  las tvs corruptas españolas de desinformación acaban de decir que la 7 ola de coronatimo va la baja, necesitan fabricar armamento. Putin, machácalos a estos cabrones que nos quieren vacunar del mono. Gracias a los rusos ganando en Ucrania la agenda tendrá que ser para el 2040


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Jul 2022)

1. la primera opción, bueno se han visto bastante trenes con refuerzos, pero es una estupidez continuar metiendo tropas y equipo. Lo que esta claro desde los primero días es que el esfuerzo belico y las perdidas no llevan a ninguna parte.

2. es inviable, son el ocupante. Es un escenario muy complejo

3. Los mapas dicen que la posición es insostenible, por lo tanto les queda el repliegue y en las futuras negociaciones encontrar una condición para el agua. Es un repliegue tactico


militarmente no pueden ganar ninguno de los dos, los americanos van a dar armas pero hasta cierto punto. No se puede escalar más


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joderos otaneros españoles  las tvs corruptas españolas de desinformación acaban de decir que la 7 ola de coronatimo va la baja, necesitan fabricar armamento. Putin, machácalos a estos cabrones que nos quieren vacunar del mono. Gracias a los rusos ganando en Ucrania la agenda tendrá que ser para el 2040



Por favor llamen al psiquiatra del tarao este, con suerte le da un iqtus y nos ahorramos una paga.


----------



## duncan (12 Jul 2022)

Lo de los rusos y el tabaco es preocupante:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

hay que pegarle un toque muy serio al sultan



Kalikatres dijo:


> El barco de bandera rusa Sormovskiy 48, cargado con 3000 toneladas de trigo robado a Ucrania desde Kerch dio falso cuaderno de bitácora, apago su baliza AIS para no ser rastreado y dio como destino Izmir cuando su destino real ha sido Karsu.
> El puerto de Karsu es viejo conocido nuestro: Os acordáis cuando parecía había sido inmovilizado en ese mismo puerto el barco-ladrón de trigo Zhiber Zholi?
> El sultán parece estar jugando con dos barajas y se las da de exquisito con occidente!, pero los otomanos siempre han sido igual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Deseando que llegue la noche para disfrutar de las fallas. Veo a los rusos hundidos. Pues tranquilos que dentro de una semana Ucrania tendra 4 himars mas y en total 12.



Vendrán trucados con el carburador de 300km?


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el crudo a 99$



Por falta de consumo


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que pegarle un toque muy serio al sultan



Están haciendo las sanguijuelas, se aprovechan de cualquier circunstancia para ir beneficiándose de la desgracia ajena.
Historicamente piratería es lo suyo y son muy buenos soldados, especialmente los Jenízaros con su cuchara al turbante, no nos equivoquemos.
Y a occidente nos han dado p'al pelo en demasiadas ocasiones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

No es tolerable tener un socio que está participando de los crimenes de lesa humandad del khan
la guerra de ucrania es ante todo una causa moral, permite a las naciones reencontrarse con la justicia ante unos crimenes que suceden a sus puertas



Kalikatres dijo:


> Están haciendo las sanguijuelas, se aprovechan de cualquier circunstancia para ir beneficiándose de la desgracia ajena.
> Historicamente piratería es lo suyo y son muy buenos soldados, especialmente los Jenízaros con su cuchara al turbante, no nos equivoquemos.
> Y a occidente nos han dado p'al pelo en demasiadas ocasiones.


----------



## Pinovski (12 Jul 2022)

__





[NUTRICIÓN] Conoce todas las bases e instalaciones militares rusas que han sido borradas del mapa del 2 al 11 de julio gracias a los HIMARS...







www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (12 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vendrán trucados con el carburador de 300km?


----------



## UNKAS (12 Jul 2022)

Los HIMARS son una pasada no sólo por su precisión, se pueden retardar la explosión de modo que atraviese 2 o 3 plantas antes de explotar. Un bunker bien construido no lo atraviesa, pero un cuartel militar? como mantequilla, hoyga

Dimitriyev: "Un cohete disparado desde HIMARS que aterrizó en Kherson anteayer, voló hacia el cuartel desde arriba, atravesó varios pisos y explotó adentro. Presuntamente, fue al objetivo a lo largo de una trayectoria compleja y evadió la defensa aérea". 

"El M31 se puede usar con bastante eficacia contra objetos fortificados gracias al modo de detonación retardada. Este cohete, por supuesto, no está diseñado para atravesar búnkeres completos, pero se las arreglará con cierta categoría de fortificaciones ligeras". 

Y con ese certero bombazo se cepilló una gavilla de oficiales orcos.


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)

Y parece que han atacado otro deposito más... empieza a ser difícil llevar la cuenta


----------



## ghawar (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (12 Jul 2022)

De como Rusia anunció la anexión de Ucrania y cambio de régimen y terminó con una operación de turismo rural y senderismo en el Donbass


INICIO Recordemos, venimos de... : FEBRERO PRAVDA https://www.pravda.ru/world/1693057-russia_ukraine/ Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania Mundo » Antigua URSS » Ucrania Rusia ha fijado un rumbo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## uberales (12 Jul 2022)

¿Cuánto quedará para la retirada final rusa? ¿Volverá Rusia en ese momento a los mrrcados? ¿Europa habrá reducido su dependencia (verdadera razón de la guerra) de los productos rusos energéticos?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Nunca un camión metió tanto miedo. Como lo tunee un cani...


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Himars +bases rusas =


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Jul 2022)

un puente ferroviario parece en zona rusa


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cuánto quedará para la retirada final rusa?



Cuando US lo decida. Según sus reportes, a final de año. Pero chi lo sa...

Ahora están alargando la partida. Jugando a empatar. Sus objetivos finales evidentemente no son militares.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Los HIMARS son una pasada no sólo por su precisión, se pueden retardar la explosión de modo que atraviese 2 o 3 plantas antes de explotar. Un bunker bien construido no lo atraviesa, pero un cuartel militar? como mantequilla, hoyga
> 
> Dimitriyev: "Un cohete disparado desde HIMARS que aterrizó en Kherson anteayer, voló hacia el cuartel desde arriba, atravesó varios pisos y explotó adentro. Presuntamente, fue al objetivo a lo largo de una trayectoria compleja y evadió la defensa aérea".
> 
> ...



Un ejército realmente bien equipado hubiera arrasado al Ruso en la 1a semana. No hubieran pasado de la frontera.

Da auténtico pavor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Un ejército realmente bien equipado hubiera arrasado al Ruso en la 1a semana. No hubieran pasado de la frontera.
> 
> Da auténtico pavor.



El ejercito polaco va comprar 300 himars. Rusia no podría con polonia


----------



## Walter Eucken (12 Jul 2022)

Esta página es una mina. 


Madre mía en dos o tres días lo que está cayendo de oficialada putinesca.


----------



## ignatiux (12 Jul 2022)

La cuestión de fondo es que Ucrania no es capaz de recuperar ni un metro perdido y eso a la hora de negociar es fatal.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ignatiux (12 Jul 2022)

La cuestión de fondo es que Ucrania no es capaz de recuperar ni un metro perdido y eso a la hora de negociar es fatal.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Ucrania se cargo con un ataque himars a un general y decenas de altos mandos, comandantes etc. Que brutalidad


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Jul 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> La cuestión de fondo es que Ucrania no es capaz de recuperar ni un metro perdido y eso a la hora de negociar es fatal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Sin tanques es dificil. Pero Rusia tampoco tiene una posicion comoda. No le va a resultar muy agradable defender durante años sus plazas ocupadas más periféficas teniendo Ucrania armas de larga distancia, para Occidente es un chollo, tiene a Rusia invirtiendo recursos ahi a perpetuidad, estimula su industria armamentistica y mientras controle la impresora...


----------



## Spieluhr (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## legal (12 Jul 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> La cuestión de fondo es que Ucrania no es capaz de recuperar ni un metro perdido y eso a la hora de negociar es fatal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Hablamos de Kiev y el resto del Norte de Ucrania? Son bastantes metros cuadrados.
Y en Jersón es evidente que Ucrania está recuperando terreno.
Pero tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## Trovador (12 Jul 2022)

Otro arsenal por los aires:


----------



## Nicors (12 Jul 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> La cuestión de fondo es que Ucrania no es capaz de recuperar ni un metro perdido y eso a la hora de negociar es fatal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Aburrís las putinejas. Iros a vuestro cagadero de subnormales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## pep007 (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> un puente ferroviario parece en zona rusa



Modo ruski on- nada, nada, un poco de chapa y pintura y listo...


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Jul 2022)

Himars días a todos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (13 Jul 2022)

Para esto servía recuperar la isla Serpiente: ya están entrando cargueros en el canal Danubio-Mar Negro para llevarse el trigo.


----------



## neutral295 (13 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Por favor llamen al psiquiatra del tarao este, con suerte le da un iqtus y nos ahorramos una paga.



Borrego ¿para cuando han pactado los corruptos políticos con los virus para la 8 ola? 
Hay que me meo con la borregada española, pobres imbéciles se tira un pedo las tvs corruptas, y al día siguiente vais todos los otaneros con el bozal hasta para dormir.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Ya se nota el efecto de fundirles los depositos de armas y municiones, ha caido estrepitosamente los ataques rusos a distancia

La mejor manera de ver la disminución del fuego a distancia ruso en los últimos días podría ser comparar mapas de 3 días. Mirando del 10 al 12 de julio (hoy) y del 7 al 9 de julio. Hay dos cosas que salen cuando las ves. Primero en Donbas hay una gran caída en el fuego.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Como resultado del ataque con fuego HIMARS cerca de Shakhtarsk, todos los subcomandantes de la 106 División Aerotransportada de la Federación Rusa murieron excepto uno (distintivo de llamada "Tejón", se encuentra en estado grave).


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Las legendarias tropas tractoras ucranianas están de vuelta.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

150 soldados de Buriatia se negaron a luchar en Ucrania - directora de la Fundación Buriatia Libre Alexandra Garmazhapova Los soldados regresaron a Rusia después de que sus esposas instaran al jefe de la región siberiana a retirar a sus esposos de Ucrania, informó Zmina.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



En la segunda guerra mundial los soviéticos conseguían mantener el ritmo de disparo de las baterías, durante la rasputitza, utilizando a mujeres que portaban a pie desde los depósitos un proyectil cargado a la espalda. Así que se veían columas de babushkas yendo de un lado a otro como porteadores africanos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para esto servía recuperar la isla Serpiente: ya están entrando cargueros en el canal Danubio-Mar Negro para llevarse el trigo.



Los cargueros ahora pueden hacer cabotaje desde el Bósforo por aguas territoriales de Turquía, Bulgaria y Rumania, es decir, aguas de países OTAN, hasta llegar a la costa de Ucrania, sin poder ser atacados. Antes con los rusos en la isla de las serpientes podían atacar desde ahí a los cargueros y mantener esa ruta cerrada, ya que la isla creaba un cuello de botella justo en la frontera marítima entre Rumania y Ucrania. Ahora esa área del mar está otra vez bajo control de Ucrania, al menos la superficie, que está protegida por misiles Neptune, Harpoon y drones turcos.

Cierto es que esa ruta a partir de donde terminan las aguas rumanas no es 100% segura, ya que aun existe el riesgo a un ataque con misiles antibuque rusos o con torpedos desde un submarino de la clase Kilo. Pero los veo poco probables. Para lanzar un misil antibuque el barco o avión ruso que realice el ataque se tiene que acercar hasta ponerse el mismo a tiro. Y ponerse a maniobrar con submarinos cerca de la costa y de aguas OTAN es complicado. Es fácil que con la pericia que han demostrado los rusos hasta ahora, hundan un barco en aguas rumanas o directamente se metan en ellas y entonces sí que tendríamos un buen lio entre manos.

Luego una vez que el carguero ha cruzado de vuelta el Bósforo y llega al mediterráneo, los rusos ya no pueden hacer nada. Atacar ahí un carguero seria un acto de piratería puro y duro. Cualquier país rivereño del mediterráneo podría intervenir. Y no creo que la flota rusa de mediterráneo, que solo cuenta con Siria como aliada se vaya a arriesgar a que hagan tiro al plato con ellos.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y las normas



¿Qué debo saber sobre hacer negocios en Rusia?

En la Federación Rusa, para garantizar que los zapatos de trabajo sean seguros y adecuados para las condiciones de construcción y trabajo en carretera, deben cumplir con las estrictas GOST - Especificaciones Técnicas Estatales.

Cada región tiene sus estándares adicionales no solo para cada tipo de calzado especial, sino también para casi todas las operaciones durante su confección y cada detalle en su diseño.

Me familiaricé con un documento oficial de treinta páginas sobre especificaciones para el calzado de los trabajadores de la construcción de carreteras y mantenimiento de carreteras de la ciudad.

Luego salí a verificar si el calzado de los muchachos que cambiaban el sistema de tuberías de agua y que construían aceras y bordillos gigantes cerca de mi bloque de apartamentos en el centro de Moscú cumplía con los estándares estatales y regionales.






Para empezar, casi ninguno de los trabajadores vestía ropa de trabajo profesional. Y el calzado que la mayoría de ellos tenían puestos eran…zapatillas. Mira el costado de ese obelisco llamado burlonamente bordillo zar.






Este tipo es un puntazo. Está literalmente descalzo operando una máquina de construcción. ¿Que esta pasando?






El crimen organizado tártaro posee operaciones de construcción en Moscú, desde carreteras hasta rascacielos y nuevos túneles de metro. El alcalde es su candidato a sueldo y títere.

El viceprimer ministro Marat Hasnulin es el hombre de la mafia tártara en el gobierno con sede en Moscú, que está en buenos términos con el presidente. El presidente le prometió Kyiv como feudo feudal para poner bordillos, construir hormigueros humanos y demás.

Posee destruido Mariyupol, un premio de consolación.






Si usted es de etnia rusa o posee una empresa privada de construcción de carreteras que no está afiliada al crimen organizado, nunca se saldrá con la suya si sus empleados usan jeans y zapatillas de deporte. Serás multado de acuerdo con las leyes y normas.






El grupo de la mafia tártara en Moscú no sigue ninguna regla. Están por encima de la ley. Pueden hacer lo que les de la gana. Sandalias. Este trabajador de mantenimiento de carreteras usa sandalias.

Continua


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Las paredes de los edificios históricos prerrevolucionarios se están desmoronando, los revestimientos se caen. Cercan un nuevo derrumbe de una pared, trozos grandes y pequeños esparcidos por la acera, con una cinta como si fuera el lugar del crimen, y al día siguiente lo derriban en silencio.

No hay dinero para la mafia, o al menos aún no han descubierto cómo sustraer fondos de la reconstrucción.

No importa que se hayan invertido billones de rublos en Moscú durante los últimos diez años, que equivalen a aproximadamente la mitad del presupuesto nacional, gran parte de la arquitectura de la ciudad todavía parece descuidada.






Los trabajadores de Vivienda y Servicios Comunales tampoco reciben calzado especial. Sus supervisores roban todo lo que pueden de los inmigrantes de Asia Central que emplean. Los policías los extorsionan si no tienen permisos de residencia.






El supervisor anciano con experiencia obtuvo botas con punta de acero y uniforme. Los tártaros emplean a armenios que, a su vez, trabajan para un clan mafioso armenio que recibe sobornos del municipio. Los márgenes de los armenios son bajos ya que los jefes de la mafia de la construcción son codiciosos.






Chaqueta con chaleco reflectante, pantalones de chándal y una sierra oscilante para hormigón. Mayor es dueño de la planta de cemento, lo que lo motiva a encargar bordillos cada vez más grandes y adoquines baratos que se hunden de manera desigual, lo que hace que las aceras sean resbaladizas e incómodas para caminar.

Además, el alcalde aún no tiene idea de que los scooters eléctricos necesitan su propio carril. Y bicicletas también. No todos pueden usar las aceras.

Mientras tanto, los tártaros, los armenios, los ladrones municipales, todos obtienen un poco de acción.






Sandalias junto a la piscina y sin camiseta. Tiempo de playa.

Continua


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Otro tipo con sandalias. De hecho, las normas más estrictas para el calzado de los trabajadores de la construcción. sarc en.






¡Mocasines negros y calcetines blancos!






En Rusia, hay dos extremos. O debe cumplir con conjuntos de estándares complejos y bizantinos que le chuparán el alma. O puede rescatarlo todo si tiene las conexiones adecuadas. No hay mucho en el medio.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Como los narcos en la ria de arosa cuando habia marea y descargaban las planeadoras...


----------



## pep007 (13 Jul 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121229



Seguro que no es el cabezal dd la cama...???

No se....


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro tipo con sandalias. De hecho, las normas más estrictas para el calzado de los trabajadores de la construcción. sarc en.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que a los que están deseando que gane Rusia la guerra todo esto les parecerá el paraíso


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Ya no saben como justificar su inoperancia y su fracaso de sus sistemas defensivos

La propaganda estatal rusa afirma que durante el ataque a los depósitos de municiones en Novaya Kakhovka, un satélite estadounidense se cernía sobre la ciudad y fingía estar "atascado". Todo con el fin de corregir los golpes de los Hymars.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Irán se ha negado oficialmente a vender UAV al Kremlin: el siguiente paso es pedir misiles a Corea del Norte


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Columna logística rusa en Melitopol en dirección a Kherson... alguien está ocupado reemplazando municiones y combustible perdido en ataques HIMARS.

Pero: son 230 km hasta Kherson y esta columna puede transportar en el mejor de los casos solo 90-100 toneladas de suministros.


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Columna logística rusa en Melitopol en dirección a Kherson... alguien está ocupado reemplazando municiones y combustible perdido en ataques HIMARS.
> 
> Pero: son 230 km hasta Kherson y esta columna puede transportar en el mejor de los casos solo 90-100 toneladas de suministros.



a ver si empiezan con los switchblade, que esos si que han sido un bluff

o en su defecto, unos projectiles de 155 mm, un IED, unos RPGs...


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya no saben como justificar su inoperancia y su fracaso de sus sistemas defensivos
> 
> La propaganda estatal rusa afirma que durante el ataque a los depósitos de municiones en Novaya Kakhovka, un satélite estadounidense se cernía sobre la ciudad y fingía estar "atascado". Todo con el fin de corregir los golpes de los Hymars.



Y el satelite ese lo localizaron a simple vista o con prismaticos?

Porque para estar "atascado" en una posicion fija, tendria que estar en orbita geoestacionaria a 35,786 km de distancia y esas orbitas no se cambian tan facilmente

Pero en fin, mentiras para consumo de analfabetos viejunos


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.



Va con retraso, lo de perder la guerra se da por descontado desde hace mes y medio

EL objetivo ahora es a largo plazo, decidir si rusia sigue entera sin Putin o hay que partirla en trocitos y provocar peleas entre mandamases locales para que esten liados y gastando recursos y no les entren manias imperialistas

Siguiendo el ejemplo del imperio romano


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.



No me puedo creer que Rusia lo pase tan mal por culpa de docena y media de lanza cohetes yankees, version basica. Queda demostrado que la fuerza aeroespacial rusa es un cero a la izquierda. Es alucinante que sean incapaces de localizarlos y destruirlos. Al menos alguno.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.



Eso es imposible. Hasta el más tonto sabe que los HIMARS siempre destruyen menos valor en $ de lo que valen así que cada instalación militar rusa en llamas es un paso más de Rusia hacia la victoria. Jaque mate de Putin de libro


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Irán se ha negado oficialmente a vender UAV al Kremlin: el siguiente paso es pedir misiles a Corea del Norte



Estos rusos son como la peste, no se les acerca nadie ni con un palo.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.



Según el traductor de Google en ese texto también se queja de que se estacionan vehículos como lanzadores de Tochka o antiaereos sin ningún tipo de redes de camuflaje para evitar localización aerea o de satélite y que eso es un imán para los ataques con HIMARS. Y de que tampoco se camuflan durante el transporte en ferrocarril y hasta hay videos en internet de ese transporte. Que todo ello permite identificar blancos a cualquiera vamos.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Según el traductor de Google en ese texto también se queja de que se estacionan vehículos como lanzadores de Tochka o antiaereos sin ningún tipo de redes de camuflaje para evitar localización aerea o de satélite y que eso es un imán para los ataques con HIMARS. Y de que tampoco se camuflan durante el transporte en ferrocarril y hasta hay videos en internet de ese transporte. Que todo ello permite identificar blancos a cualquiera vamos.



Pepe Gotera y Otilio versión militar


----------



## Manu_alcala (13 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> a ver si empiezan con los switchblade, que esos si que han sido un bluff
> 
> o en su defecto, unos projectiles de 155 mm, un IED, unos RPGs...



Los switchblade tendran su momento, es un arma de corto alcance ideal para limpiar posiciones fortificadas de infantería.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Otro trabajo de ATGM Stugna-P. El vehículo destruido es muy similar a Buk TEL


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No me puedo creer que Rusia lo pase tan mal por culpa de docena y media de lanza cohetes yankees, version basica. Queda demostrado que la fuerza aeroespacial rusa es un cero a la izquierda. Es alucinante que sean incapaces de localizarlos y destruirlos. Al menos alguno.



Lo que se ha visto es que rusia estaba mal a los tres dias de la invasion, en cuanto fracaso la toma de Kiev por los paracaidistas y la columna de vehiculos de 60 km de largo quedo atascada

Sin fuerza aerea, mal equipados, sin camiones ni logistica, tropas verdes que no sabian lo que hacian

Lo unico que les quedaba fue el recurso de los bombardos masivos con piezas de artilleria obsoletas, porque para poner 20.000 proyectiles a voleo en area civil, cualquier gilipollas vale

Pero en cuanto los ucranianos han podido atacar los suministros de municion, se han quedado sin alternativa


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Vendérselo no, quizás alguna donación...

Iran negó haber vendido equipo militar y drones a Russia . Funcionarios de la república islámica aseguran que Irán no pretende interferir en el conflicto y evita cualquier paso para escalar la tensión.





Abjasia se ofreció como voluntario para ayudar en la importación paralela de bienes a Rusia. 2002 Usted se está desarrollando activamente, es miembro del G8, es socio de los principales países del mundo. 2022 Has sido expulsado del mundo, y con el contrabando de mercancías que has perdido, Abjasia te está ayudando. El camino de la "superpotencia".


----------



## ELVR (13 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Seguro que no es el cabezal dd la cama...???
> 
> No se....



Yo diría que es "fake" pero que no desentonaría en el hilo del humor negro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)

joder, el truco del clásico satélite que se queda atascado en su orbita de 15 km/s , el chiringito de nukones nuevamente desenmascarando al abuelo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Ya no saben como justificar su inoperancia y su fracaso de sus sistemas defensivos
> 
> La propaganda estatal rusa afirma que durante el ataque a los depósitos de municiones en Novaya Kakhovka, un satélite estadounidense se cernía sobre la ciudad y fingía estar "atascado". Todo con el fin de corregir los golpes de los Hymars.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El vodka sigue fluyendo por las líneas de suministro, según parece.


----------



## Casino (13 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los switchblade tendran su momento, es un arma de corto alcance ideal para limpiar posiciones fortificadas de infantería.




A ver si nos ponen algún tiktok los expertos en combate urbano de como les persiguen los drones por las casas


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

El puente ferroviario sobre el río Sivesky Donets entre Rubizhne y Lysychans'k fue destruido por 3 toneladas de explosivos.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jul 2022)

Veo a mucha gente prediciendo con confianza que el ejército ruso se "adaptará" a la presencia de HIMARS en el campo de batalla sin a) explicar cómo o b) explicar que cualquier adaptación concebida inevitablemente tendrá un efecto perjudicial en la eficacia militar rusa.



La mayor parte de esta adaptación que he visto que la gente sugiere consiste en a) basar los depósitos de suministro fuera del alcance de HIMARS ob) tener vertederos de suministro dispersos dentro del alcance de HIMARS.

Pero ambas soluciones complican significativamente y añaden tensión a la ya de por sí complicada logística de Rusia.

El modelo logístico ruso se basa en empujar grandes cantidades de material de guerra por tren y luego usar camiones para distribuirlos las últimas millas a las unidades de combate que los necesitan, como explica este excelente artículo de WarOnTheRocks...









Dispersar los depósitos de munición o colocarlos fuera del alcance de HIMARS reduce significativamente la cantidad de municiones que se pueden entregar a las unidades de combate: un camión solo puede cubrir tantas millas en un día. Y las unidades más hambrientas de logística, la artillería, serán las más afectadas.

¿Y en qué se ha basado más Rusia en sus recientes avances en Luhansk? Artillería. Montones y montones de artillería.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky augura el colapso de la federación y su posterior partición

¿Debería haberse balcanizado Rusia tras la desintegración de la Unión Soviética?

En “Fundación”, Isaac Asimov describió el Imperio Soviético y su destino de manera sucinta.

Cualquier dogma, basado principalmente en la fe y el emocionalismo, es un arma peligrosa para usar en otros, ya que es casi imposible garantizar que el arma nunca se vuelva contra el usuario.

Desde el principio, el dogma detrás de la perpetuación del Imperio ruso zarista en su forma soviética fue una protesta contra el capitalismo. Sin embargo, desde el principio, los líderes soviéticos se dieron cuenta de que no pueden construir un estado moderno sin máquinas-herramienta, innovaciones y organización del trabajo capitalistas.

Como un vampiro, la Unión Soviética estaba lixiviando las tecnologías occidentales y adoptando sus sistemas como el pueblo de Potemkin: rimbombante por fuera y vacío por dentro. Mientras tanto, el imperio estaba estructurado como un culto religioso, un dogma poderoso para brindar la salvación y las bayonetas de las fuerzas de seguridad y la policía secreta para mantener a raya a las ovejas.

El colapso del imperio soviético fue controlado - RSFSR no se vino abajo - debido a los enormes esfuerzos de los países occidentales para mantener las armas nucleares dentro de una nación soberana.

Las reformas liberales de la administración de Boris Yetsyn y la administración temprana de Putin, así como dos guerras genocidas ruso-chechenas proporcionaron dos razones para posponer la desintegración inevitable: el bienestar personal y el temor de ser asesinados en masa en caso de un movimiento separatista.

El amigo de Putin, Pugachev, dijo en una entrevista que Putin estaba muy impresionado con los beneficios que le brindaba el papel presidencial: una residencia de lujo con piscina olímpica, sirvientes, limusina, equipo de seguridad, amantes.

Ya en 2004, Putin había invitado a sus amigos más cercanos que ahora ocupan puestos clave en el gobierno y las coronaciones estatales en la misma sala (Gref, Miller, Kudrin, Rothenberg) para hacer una lluvia de ideas sobre cómo robar 9 mil millones de dólares de las arcas estatales y escapar. con eso.

Ser presidente en la época del monzón de los petrodólares abrió oportunidades maravillosas para hacer de Rusia un gran país: con una economía competitiva y en auge, a la par de las naciones occidentales.

Sin embargo, el único objetivo de Putin era enriquecerse a sí mismo, a su familia y amigos cada vez más. Nunca se ha preocupado por Rusia y su gente.

También tuvo un sueño loco, o una pesadilla si se prefiere: recrear el Imperio Soviético a través de la conquista furtiva de Ucrania y Bielorrusia y pasar a la historia como Pedro el Grande.

Para cumplir sus ambiciones, Putin resucitó el dogma, con su fe ciega, esta vez en las acciones de un hombre, a saber, él, y el emocionalismo del odio a la otredad transmitido por la televisión controlada por el estado.

Su fascismo de un solo hombre fue la punta de lanza para anexar Ucrania y Bielorrusia y crear un estado trilateral de naciones eslavas orientales bajo la bota y el dictado de Moscú.

Sin embargo, sin una base sólida en armas de nueva generación, ejército profesional, herramientas de poder suave y diplomacia suave, todos sus esfuerzos no fueron más que nigromancia para los ignorantes sedientos de sangre y los viejos creyentes en el comunismo. Una picadora de carne para decapitar el resto de la fuerza vital colectiva, para reducir la tasa de fertilidad por debajo de uno.

En lugar de hacer de Rusia un país próspero, Putin hizo todo lo contrario. Convirtió a Rusia en un estado paria, restringido por un número récord de sanciones, embargo de petróleo y gas y bloqueo financiero.

Putin es como un hombre que se golpea la cabeza contra el muro de hormigón esperando que se agriete y se desmorone antes de romperse el cráneo.

Esta vez ninguna fuerza externa se preocupará por mantener este país intacto. Se derrumbará a lo largo de las líneas de ocho regiones federales creadas de manera conveniente y profética por el estado que sabe cómo dispararse a sí mismo en el pie y otras partes del cuerpo.






El nuevo mapa de Rusia ha sido elaborado. En púrpura en la parte inferior está Caucasia, un estado musulmán que introdujo las leyes de la Shariat tras la independencia. Si Erdogan decide anexarse dependería de los señores de la guerra interinos que deseen facilitar la rutina esencial de administrar un estado.

Arriba, en rosa apropiado, está el distrito sur cuyos residentes hablan en ruso con acento ucraniano y no se distinguen de las víctimas de la guerra al este de la frontera. Ya sea a través de la sangre o la diplomacia, se debe llegar a un acuerdo de beneficio mutuo sobre el destino de sus tierras fértiles, ciudades turísticas, minas y fábricas de la década de 1960.

Inmediatamente por encima de Nueva Ucrania se encuentra el centro del antiguo imperio, las frías tierras de Mordor sobre cuyos picos cuelgan nubes oscuras durante todo el año. Su ciudad vertical china nunca ha conocido la democracia y la libertad y probablemente nunca las probará.

La esperanza reina en el Distrito Norte, cuya capital protoeuropea, San Petersburgo, corrompida por las botas bolcheviques, ha estado en cautiverio desde entonces.

Una oportunidad, por fin, para los territorios de alrededor que han visto migrar desde Novgorod, una república libre que fue aplastada por Moscovia. Se formará una nueva República de Novgorod en oposición al poderoso Kanato de Mordor, un muro fronterizo de hormigón erigido para mantener a raya a los orcos.

Otra frontera sur será compartida con Tataria, un sultanato afín a Turquía, una Khazaria resucitada. Un estado comercial versado en el trueque y la navegación fluvial.

Ágiles con las nuevas tecnologías al servicio de las ganancias rápidas, los ahorrativos ciudadanos están sujetos a los caprichos y la codicia del clan gobernante que reside en la capital, Kazan. El sultán en su palacio con su harén recauda tributos y fuertes impuestos a través de pakhans, sus leales jenízaros exterminan a quien se levanta contra el poder sagrado.

Los Urales, un estado libre a ambos lados de la cordillera, aunque no tan rico, acepta a quien decepciona en sultanes y reyes. Catherineburg atrae a los valientes y los inocentes, que construyen casas de troncos en la naturaleza, plantan cultivos, cazan, encuentran alegría y alegría en los placeres simples.

El pene penetrando las aguas espumosas del Océano Ártico, ¡ay!, sucumbió a las excitaciones y la mano dura de China. La Ciudad de la Ciencia en el suburbio de Novosibirsk es un campo de concentración para científicos que luchan por la gloria de China. Gas, petróleo, metales transferidos a través de enlaces ferroviarios y tuberías para dar servicio al poderío económico del Reino Medio.

El glorioso Lejano Oriente, tu destino estaba sellado aunque el drama se ha desmoronado. Japón, Corea del Norte, China lucharon por los tesoros naturales, los pueblos indígenas montaron renos en formación de batalla defendiendo las tierras de sus ancestros lanzando cuchillos y Nagants contra drones armados y lanzacohetes múltiples. Los bordes dibujados en el permafrost son una traición. Las multinacionales y los ejércitos privados desarrollan y protegen los activos contra la invasión de los competidores.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vendérselo no, quizás alguna donación...
> 
> Iran negó haber vendido equipo militar y drones a Russia . Funcionarios de la república islámica aseguran que Irán no pretende interferir en el conflicto y evita cualquier paso para escalar la tensión.
> 
> ...



Ponte en la piel de los iraníes. Su defensa aérea se basa en sistemas de fabricación rusa. Los cuales hasta la fecha han demostrado que solo son eficaces contra aviones de pasajeros. Contra cualquier otra cosa nada. Ahora en Irán tienen claro que cuando Israel les quiera atacar, se los van a follar a base de bien, y no hablo solo con los F35. No podrían evitarlo. Así que prefieren no llamar la atención, pasar de los rusos y correr un tupido velo.


----------



## ELVR (13 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Según el traductor de Google en ese texto también se queja de que se estacionan vehículos como lanzadores de Tochka o antiaereos sin ningún tipo de redes de camuflaje para evitar localización aerea o de satélite y que eso es un imán para los ataques con HIMARS. Y de que tampoco se camuflan durante el transporte en ferrocarril y hasta hay videos en internet de ese transporte. Que todo ello permite identificar blancos a cualquiera vamos.



Leí de un ex-Mossad que justo antes de graduarse los hacían pasar por una conferencia soporífera a cargo de un general viejuno y que iba sobre camuflaje en campaña. Así que a asistir al pase de diapositivas repetitivas de vehículos enmascarados en el desierto, de Siria, Iraq y de Egipto. 

Dado que esas tácticas provenian de asesores soviéticos me pregunto si al colapsar la URSS, los oficiales rusos más espabilados no se pasarían a actividades...ejem... más lucrativas.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Ponte en la piel de los iraníes. Su defensa aérea se basa en sistemas de fabricación rusa. Los cuales hasta la fecha han demostrado que solo son eficaces contra aviones de pasajeros. Contra cualquier otra cosa nada. Ahora en Irán tienen claro que cuando Israel les quiera atacar, se los van a follar a base de bien, y no hablo solo con los F35. No podrían evitarlo. Así que prefieren no llamar la atención, pasar de los rusos y correr un tupido velo.



No veo yo a Rusia actuando contra Israel por los ataques en siria contra objetivos respaldados por Irán


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vendérselo no, quizás alguna donación...
> 
> Iran negó haber vendido equipo militar y drones a Russia . Funcionarios de la república islámica aseguran que Irán no pretende interferir en el conflicto y evita cualquier paso para escalar la tensión.
> 
> ...



Lo negarán por varias razones, entre ellas que Putín no quiera dar esa imagen tan penosa. Se dedicó durante muchos años a construir la imagen de ejército moderno con tecnologías futuristas en plan drones asesinos con IA avanzada que navegan autónomamente hacia el objetivo, pero mira por donde, un dron de Irán (que no es precisamente una potencia armamentística) hace mejor el trabajo.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El puente ferroviario sobre el río Sivesky Donets entre Rubizhne y Lysychans'k fue destruido por 3 toneladas de explosivos.



ese tipo de explosión me dejo intrigado, eso tipo de alo aparece al principio creo que son un tipo de explosivos de muy alta velocidad


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No veo yo a Rusia actuando contra Israel por los ataques en siria contra objetivos respaldados por Irán



Me referia a Israel atacando a Irán.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Strelkov en este canal de Telegram hoy dice esencialmente que una vez que Ucrania obtenga rondas HIMAR de mayor alcance, Rusia perderá la guerra.



Según Strelkov estan en precario y sin medios, no tienen ni para camuflar armamento







Traducción:

Strelkov Ígor
Ivánovich
Mensaje fijado
Esta publicación se fijará en la parte superior de mi página...
3.5K
O 275K 16:44
Deja un comentario
13 de julio
Strelkov Ígor Ivánovich
Por la noche, los ucranianos destruyeron una base de defensa
aérea cerca de Lugansk.
Y en la red hay tomas únicas de
cómo, a plena luz del día, sin
el menor disfraz, un tren con
equipo Tochka-U avanza hacia el sur
en la región de Tula.
Entiendo que camuflar tanques y vehículos de
combate de infantería, si no hay absolutamente
ninguna cubierta e incluso redes de máscaras
a disposición del Ministerio de Defensa de RF,
después de todo, no es tan necesario. Pero los
sistemas de misiles (incluso obsoletos, pero
listos para el combate) son el objetivo
principal del enemigo. Y - una vez que
los hayan tomado "bajo control" por medio del
reconocimiento espacial - "queridos socios
occidentales" difícilmente podrán "perderlos"
más. Por lo tanto, uno no debería sorprenderse si
(o más bien, cuando) las divisiones recién
formadas de los "Puntos" son destruidas por
los "Himers" de más largo alcance del enemigo en
la etapa de despliegue o poco después.
3.8K
Deja un comentario
© 130.8K 06:24


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente prediciendo con confianza que el ejército ruso se "adaptará" a la presencia de HIMARS en el campo de batalla sin a) explicar cómo o b) explicar que cualquier adaptación concebida inevitablemente tendrá un efecto perjudicial en la eficacia militar rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es Darwinismo puro, solo van a quedar los rusos más rápidos y los borrachos que no siguen una linea recta


Simplemente tienes que poner lo importante a más de 60km de la linea del frente. Mover el material en pequeños convoyes, unas lineas más profundas sin grandes concentraciones. Ya no podran hacer el loco Ivan, con lo que les va a costar mover la munición se lo van a tener que pensar.


----------



## juanelo (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente prediciendo con confianza que el ejército ruso se "adaptará" a la presencia de HIMARS en el campo de batalla sin a) explicar cómo o b) explicar que cualquier adaptación concebida inevitablemente tendrá un efecto perjudicial en la eficacia militar rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además de artilleria, depende de valoraciones, una ventaja de 10 a 14 uno contra los ucranianos, no olvidar la ventaja en unidades de combate 7 a uno a favor de los subhumanos siguiendo la estrategia, según Pedro Baños la mejor escuela militar del mundo, "picadora de carne"


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente prediciendo con confianza que el ejército ruso se "adaptará" a la presencia de HIMARS en el campo de batalla sin a) explicar cómo o b) explicar que cualquier adaptación concebida inevitablemente tendrá un efecto perjudicial en la eficacia militar rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazon arraso con el comercio tradicional por la facilidad de la compra por internet pero lo que le dio la ventaja definitiva fue la creacion de la estructura logistica que le permite entregar pedidos en menos de 24 horas

Zara arraso con el comercio de ropa no solo porque vendian productos bonitos y baratos sino porque monto una red logistica que le permita crear, fabricar y distribuir a miles de tiendas en todo el mundo nuevos modelos de cero en menos de 2 semanas

Pero esas emporesas fueron concebidas asi desde el principio, cuando los grandes del sector (como el corte ingles o galerias preciados) intentaron adaptarse a los tiempos, no pudieron porque su ADN era muy distinto y la gente ya no tiene paciencia para esperar a ver si te lo piden a otra tienda y con suerte viene en una semana y pasate por aqui y pregunta otra vez

Rusia hoy en dia no tiene capacidad logistica para montar una red de distribucion descentralizada, que es mucho mas que buscar cientos de almacenes cerca de carreteras o vias de tren, es tener los camiones necesarios para mover el material, personal para conducir esos camiones y tambien un sistema informatico "pull" donde las unidades piden suministros y se les entregan rapidamente sin importar de donde vengan y como lleguen

Por lo que tengo entendido el sistema ruso es modelo "push" con envios que se deciden a niveles altos del ejercito y que las unidades no tiene ni idea de lo que les va a llegar ni cuando, por eso un dia reciben papel higienico y otro calcetines de verano porque es lo que pone en la rotacion y lo que hay.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Que le ha pasado a este personaje? huele a fake

El comisario militar de la región de Tver pidió la participación en la guerra con Ucrania.


----------



## Trovador (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que le ha pasado a este personaje? huele a fake
> 
> El comisario militar de la región de Tver pidió la participación en la guerra con Ucrania.



¿De dónde cojones han sacado a esta momia, de algún museo de Stalingrado?


----------



## Visrul (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Irán se ha negado oficialmente a vender UAV al Kremlin: el siguiente paso es pedir misiles a Corea del Norte



También puede ser que los vendan bajo cuerda. Al fin y al cabo pueden pasarlos de tapadillo por la frontera común...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)

material grafico del almacen destruido moviendo salitre y cigars


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> También puede ser que los vendan bajo cuerda. Al fin y al cabo pueden pasarlos de tapadillo por la frontera común...



Lo que me pregunto es que capacidad tiene Iran de producir drones, que hasta hace dos dias estaban con sanciones

Yo no niego que tengan la capacidad tecnologica (que habria que verla), sino la productiva

EN todo caso si esta noticia es verdad, es una admision de derrota por parte de rusia

Donde esta el "aliado natural" chino?


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto es que capacidad tiene Iran de producir drones, que hasta hace dos dias estaban con sanciones
> 
> Yo no niego que tengan la capacidad tecnologica (que habria que verla), sino la productiva
> 
> ...



Dicen por ahí que lo que han hecho es ingeniería inversa sobre dos drones usanos caídos
Que capacidad de producción y que numero de ellos tienen? a saber


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jul 2022)

China no creo que quiera ser aliado de Rusia en Asia. Una cosa es ser socio comercial y suministradores de energía unos y de cachivaches el otro, pero hacer causa común arriesgando sanciones, es otro juego. 

Estamos asistiendo al fin de la política de "no obedeces, te arraso y te troceo". Ucrania se ha rebelado y ahora es contraejemplo. Es mucho mejor para el resto del mundo una Federación Rusa troceada y desligada de Moscú. También es mejor para los rusos. 

Putin ha tensado demasiado la cuerda.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

La industria automotriz iraní reemplazará a las marcas globales en Rusia. Se firmó un acuerdo sobre la producción de automóviles iraníes en la antigua planta de Renault en Moscú. ¿Sabes qué es lo más gracioso aquí? Lo que se anunció al respecto fue en una cumbre denominada “Rusia Fuerte”. 






__





ZAHAV HISTORIA






www.autopasion18.com




ZAHAV Automobile International Ltd. es un fabricante chino de vehiculos industriales. La empresa fue fundada en 2005 y parte de su capital social es de origen Irani.

El extraño caso de Zahav Motor.


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> China no creo que quiera ser aliado de Rusia en Asia. Una cosa es ser socio comercial y suministradores de energía unos y de cachivaches el otro, pero hacer causa común arriesgando sanciones, es otro juego.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo al fin de la política de "no obedeces, te arraso y te troceo". Ucrania se ha rebelado y ahora es contraejemplo. Es mucho mejor para el resto del mundo una Federación Rusa troceada y desligada de Moscú. También es mejor para los rusos.
> 
> Putin ha tensado demasiado la cuerda.



Los chinos estan encantados con la situación y debilidad rusa. Mas barato compran la energía rusa y sus activos estratégicos claves. Contra mas débil sea rusia mas dependiente es de China


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que lo que han hecho es ingeniería inversa sobre dos drones usanos caídos
> Que capacidad de producción y que numero de ellos tienen? a saber



Supongamos que sea cierto, que habria que verlo

El tema es que los drones usanos utilizaran microchips especificos probablemente fabricados exclusivamente para ellos

Porque si, quizas puedan fabricar un modelo parecido, pero lo que va por dentro, electronica, lentes para las camaras, software, etc. Eso son palabras mayores que no lo fabrica cualquiera. Y si los rusos tiene que empezar a depender del Know How irani, es una patada en todos los morros de sus intenciones imperialistas de superpotencia

Joer, si al parecer los drones rusos llevaban opticas de camaras japos montadas...


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)

Joder, se escucha a los follaputines llorar desde aquí, vaya días que llevan  

Os dejo un Boooomm, este sin torreta voladora:


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Joer, si al parecer los drones rusos llevaban opticas de camaras japos montadas...



Que va, llevan la cámara completa no solo la óptica

Drone ruso orlan-10


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Informe de Lugansk TV sobre el funeral de 58 soldados muertos a la vez. Mira hasta el final. Al final hay una cruz con la inscripción "Soldado Desconocido". ¿Lo entiendes? En el siglo XXI, Rusia todavía no sabe (y no quiere saber) quién está siendo llevado a la guerra. Barbarie, Edad Media.


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que va, llevan la cámara completa no solo la óptica
> 
> Drone ruso orlan-10



Joder, pues hay que ser inutil o vago o estar desesperado

Que lo haga un youtuber paco pues vale, pero que la superpotencia rusa, que va a luchar y derrotar al resto del mundo, La OTAN, la UE y demas no tenga cojones a desmontar la camara y juanquear la electronica para adaptarla es de traca


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que va, llevan la cámara completa no solo la óptica
> 
> Drone ruso orlan-10



Que espabilen que la Nikon va a dejar de fabricar reflex y luego como locos buscando por wualapop.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Joder, se escucha a los follaputines llorar desde aquí, vaya días que llevan
> 
> Os dejo un Boooomm, este sin torreta voladora:



La segunda explosión lo ha levantado en peso, seguramente la escotilla de abajo ha petado y la explosión ha penetrado al interior. Barbacoa seguramente.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Esto tiene que ser una troleada







Traducción:
! El papel de oficina sin blanquear producido por los
fabricantes rusos es bueno para los ojos humanos, a diferencia
del papel blanqueado, dijo Oleg Bocharov, Viceministro
de Industria y Comercio de la Federación Rusa.
"Hemos aprendido que el papel de oficina blanco reflectante
es perjudicial para la salud. Resulta que el papel
con más textura es bueno para el ojo humano", dijo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> La segunda explosión lo ha levantado en peso, seguramente la escotilla de abajo ha petado y la explosión ha penetrado al interior. Barbacoa seguramente.



Si sale fuego por dentro la torreta… tiene que ser como cuando te quedas sin aire en la picina pero con miembros del cuerpo volando a tu alrededor!


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Jul 2022)

China cuando ven que los rusos quieren invadir Kazajstán


----------



## keylargof (13 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Amazon arraso con el comercio tradicional por la facilidad de la compra por internet pero lo que le dio la ventaja definitiva fue la creacion de la estructura logistica que le permite entregar pedidos en menos de 24 horas
> 
> Zara arraso con el comercio de ropa no solo porque vendian productos bonitos y baratos sino porque monto una red logistica que le permita crear, fabricar y distribuir a miles de tiendas en todo el mundo nuevos modelos de cero en menos de 2 semanas
> 
> ...



Lo has clavado, buenísimo el post.


ghawar dijo:


>



Luego hay oir a la cuadrilla ésta de subnornales que si USA esto o USA lo otro.

Las armas de USA le han salvado la vida a cuántas miles de personas? La mayoría de esa munición se iba a usar para matar civiles. Si llega a ser por Europa hoy en Ucrania habría muchos miles más, decenas de miles más muertos, y millones con la vida destrozada para siempre.

No hay palabras para agradecer a los USA el bien que han hecho en Ucrania.


----------



## duncan (13 Jul 2022)

Yago on fire


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Jul 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago on fire



Iran ya lo ha desmentido fake new


----------



## moncton (13 Jul 2022)

hasta china se ha puesto de perfil en cuanto parecia que los rusos les iban a pedir ayuda material, joer, si hasta el Lukashenko se hace el longuis...

Mucho decir que si que si pero a la hora de la verdad todo son excusas

Que a lo tonto, el Putin esta amortizado y no es plan de buscarse movidas con occidente que igual les cae una hostia, sobre todo cuando es un tema de robos entre oligarcas rusos


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Alemania es una marioneta rusa, esa es la impresión que esta dando
Mucho campo de entrenamiento pero el resultado y la imagen que esta dando Rusia con su ejercito deja mucho que desear, son un ejercito de delincuentes

En 2011, Rheinmetall obtuvo un contrato para construir un centro de formación en Mulino, Óblast de Nizhny Novgorod. Lo modelaron según el centro de entrenamiento de Bundeswehr en Altmark. Planearon construir "el sistema más avanzado de su tipo en todo el mundo"


Recordatorio diario de que el ejército de invasión de Putin fue entrenado en el centro de entrenamiento Mulino construido por Rheinmetall. En 2014 "se fueron" y la construcción fue terminada por la empresa "Гарнизон", probablemente un apoderado. El 100% de sus importaciones provino de Alemania, los últimos envíos de Rheinmetall se realizaron en 2019


----------



## favelados (13 Jul 2022)

Buena noticias

Puede estar cambiando el clima en USA.

Hasta ahora parece que se imponía el criterio de aquellos que querían una guerra larga que permitiera desmilitarizar a fondo al ER, parece que desde el DoD convencieron a Biden de que había que seguir una estrategia de mandar las armas con cuentagotas..

No deja leer el artículo pero es un editorial del WP pidiendo que se mande ya todo lo que se tenga que mandar para que la guerra se acabe cuanto antes..



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/07/11/help-ukraine-win-war-russia-weapons-himars


----------



## favelados (13 Jul 2022)

Sobre lo de Irán leí que se había incrementado el tráfico de aviones de carga con origen Irán y destino Rusia. Puede que no sean armas pero hay más actividad comercial.


----------



## Chaini (13 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Alemania es una marioneta rusa, esa es la impresión que esta dando
> Mucho campo de entrenamiento pero el resultado y la imagen que esta dando Rusia con su ejercito deja mucho que desear, son un ejercito de delincuentes
> 
> En 2011, Rheinmetall obtuvo un contrato para construir un centro de formación en Mulino, Óblast de Nizhny Novgorod. Lo modelaron según el centro de entrenamiento de Bundeswehr en Altmark. Planearon construir "el sistema más avanzado de su tipo en todo el mundo"
> ...



El bueno de Kamil es mi única conexión con la guerra, tan solo leo el aviso de las notificaciones, espero ponerme al dia cuando termine las vacas.


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Esta también voló, vaya sitio donde aterrizar

La torreta del tanque decidió dar un "paso de buena voluntad" y salió disparada, pero desafortunadamente salió disparada directamente hacia la casa. Vídeo de Mariupol. SALA DE GUERRA


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)

Más barbacoas...


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Mr Fintas este año no va?

El flujo turístico a Crimea en junio de 2022, en comparación con junio del año pasado, se derrumbó en un 40%. ¿Qué es? ¿Por qué tal colapso? ¿Quizás pasó algo?


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Día 140 de mi guerra de 3 días. El "segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo" tiene que ir a Irán para obtener drones porque nuestro equipo de tercera clase apesta. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## repompero (13 Jul 2022)

será en octubre.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Dimitri? Parece que nos leen por ahí



Tenlo absolutamente por seguro.Y no todos los que nos leen son amigüitos (con diéresis  )

Por cierto, alguien sabe cuál es el canal de Telegram pro rusky de donde venía cierta información? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Jul 2022)

Este creo que es nuevo


----------



## MAUSER (13 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Este creo que es nuevo



Le echaron la foto antes de ir a Ucrania, se le ve un poco acojonado, bueno ya ha dejado de robar lavadoras.


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Le echaron la foto antes de ir a Ucrania, se le ve un poco acojonado, bueno ya ha dejado de robar lavadoras.



Muy contento no se ve.


----------



## favelados (13 Jul 2022)

Pues claro que se retiraran de Siversk y de Bakhmut. 

Van a esperar a los rusos en la línea Sloviansk-Kramatorsk como sabemos todos a estas alturas

Qué sentido tiene anunciar que se va a tomar Siversk.. 
Será cuando se vayan los ucranianos no?


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jul 2022)

Prensa de Irán.

Patada en la boca a Putin en Teherán. Viaje en balde.


"
Hossein Amirabdollahian, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, que había viajado a Roma, habló con el diario italiano "Larpublica". Puedes leer los detalles de esta conversación a continuación.

* Comencemos con la guerra en Ucrania; Irán condenó este conflicto, pero obviamente no condenó la agresión de Rusia, ¿por qué?
Hemos sido muy claros sobre nuestra posición contra la guerra en Ucrania desde el principio. Quiero decir, estamos en contra del ataque militar de Rusia a Ucrania. Desde el principio, intentamos detener la guerra e iniciar negociaciones políticas entre las partes. Yo mismo contacté al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania tres veces y muchas veces con "Sergei Lavrov", el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia. Seguimos creyendo que la solución para Ucrania no es la guerra, y no importa cuánto dure este conflicto, no habrá otra forma de resolverlo excepto a través de negociaciones.
* El Kremlin acaba de anunciar la visita de Putin a Teherán para hablar sobre Siria la próxima semana. ¿También hablas de Ucrania en este viaje?
Esta será una reunión tripartita en el formato de Astana, que se llevará a cabo cara a cara por primera vez en los últimos tres años. Se tratarán temas importantes como el regreso de los refugiados sirios a su país, las sanciones contra Siria y posibles operaciones militares turcas en la región fronteriza para luchar contra el terrorismo. Hace dos semanas, en la reunión con el presidente de Rusia en Turkmenistán, el presidente de nuestro país planteó y anunció las posiciones de Irán sobre la guerra en Ucrania. Si bien entendemos las raíces de la guerra, Irán todavía está en contra del conflicto. Ciertamente continuaremos nuestros esfuerzos para lograr un alto el fuego en Ucrania con la presencia del presidente ruso en Teherán.
* "*Jake Sullivan", el asesor de seguridad nacional estadounidense, anunció recientemente que Rusia está a punto de adquirir drones capaces de transportar misiles de Irán. ¿Cuál es la respuesta de su gobierno al respecto?
Tenemos varias cooperaciones con Rusia, incluso en el sector de la defensa, pero no ayudamos a ninguna de las partes involucradas en esta guerra, porque creemos que la guerra debe detenerse*. Creo que el problema actual del conflicto es que los fabricantes de armas en algunos países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, están tratando de vender sus productos. Evitaremos cualquier acción que lleve a una escalada de tensión e intentaremos detener la guerra.
* ¿En qué etapa se encuentran las negociaciones para la reanudación del acuerdo nuclear JCPOA? Aunque la reciente reunión en Doha no salió bien.
El nuevo gobierno de Irán ha llevado a cabo serias negociaciones con sus homólogos sobre el tema nuclear. Llegamos a un borrador que está aprobado en un 90% por el 4+1 y también por los americanos. Estamos en contacto con los estadounidenses para cancelar las sanciones. Están consultando a través de la Unión Europea y los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de algunos países. Se ha avanzado mucho tanto en el borrador como en las ideas que se han propuesto. No creo que sea correcto decir que hubo un fracaso en Doha. Hay av


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Jul 2022)

Imágenes de transporte de lo que parecen algún tipo de casamatas prefabricadas en la región de Kherson. Los rusos estarían construyendo líneas defensivas


----------



## paconan (13 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el desastre demográfico ruso, la manipulación y falsedad de las estadísticas
Los HIMARS ya tienen un nombre ruso "himarsnutsya"

¿Qué piensan los rusos comunes sobre la guerra con Ucrania? ¿Apoyarán las acciones actuales de Putin? ¿Si es así por qué?







Las autocracias tienen dos debilidades. Un gran número de ciudadanos no participa en ninguna toma de decisiones. Los vuelve resentidos o apáticos. Las personas apáticas son agentes económicos ineficientes.

El otro inconveniente es la falta de límites de mandato del líder supremo y, por lo tanto, el ciclo de retroalimentación roto de la sociedad al gobierno. Esto hace que las autocracias estén permanentemente alerta, ya que pueden ser barridas del poder a través de un levantamiento popular espontáneo en cualquier momento.

La administración del presidente de la Federación Rusa llena los vacíos del circuito de retroalimentación inoperable al encargar encuestas "secretas" a VCIOM y Levada Center para medir el apoyo a las políticas y acciones actuales del presidente. Los resultados de las encuestas se filtran a medios independientes, por razones altruistas o incentivos económicos.

Una advertencia de las encuestas compartidas, evidentemente, es que sus resultados deben tomarse con una pizca de sal muy, muy grande.

Un régimen totalitario obliga a sus ciudadanos muertos de miedo a ajustarse al statu quo y mantener los verdaderos sentimientos en su interior, lo que solo es bueno para el autócrata y los resultados de Pharma: los sentimientos reprimidos dan lugar a todo tipo de enfermedades que deben tratarse con medicamentos alopáticos.

Western Pharma está saliendo de franjas de los mercados rusos debido a las sanciones, lo que exacerba la diabólica ley de Putin que prescribe que los hospitales y las clínicas siempre den preferencia a los medicamentos diseñados y fabricados en Rusia sobre los occidentales en las subastas de adquisiciones estatales, aunque sean de una calidad considerablemente inferior.

El autoexterminio con medicamentos de baja calidad, a su vez, se superpone con otro tema: las bajas tasas de fecundidad.

La tasa nacional oficial de fecundidad de 1,6 bebés por mujer es falsa.

Los funcionarios públicos regionales manipulan y transforman creativamente las estadísticas en un pedazo más grande del pastel. Aparte de la región del Cáucaso del Norte, donde la población apenas habla ruso y cuelga retratos de Erdogan en las paredes de las salas de estar, la tasa de fecundidad es similar o igual a la de Ucrania, un pueblo territorial, cultural, lingüística e históricamente cercano, y se sitúa en 1,1 bebés por mujer.

Con las crisis económicas furiosas y más profundas desde 1991, las tasas de fertilidad en Rusia probablemente han caído al lugar más bajo y mínimo del mundo.

Por lo tanto, sembrar la muerte con viejas armas soviéticas es una extensión de la extinción nacional. Viajando en Tversk Oblast, vi más tumbas en numerosos cementerios que personas vivas.

Volviendo a las urnas, VCIOM clandestinamente informó que a pesar de que la mayoría supuestamente apoya matar a más personas que dar a luz nuevas, los rusos todavía no dan dinero personal, el poco que tienen, para ayudar al ejército ruso con el genocidio fratricida.

Señala que los rusos están a favor del autoexterminio silencioso y no agresivo. Les gustaría irse con un gemido, no con un estallido.

El Centro Levada orientado a los detalles, fiel al carácter del fundador del mismo nombre, proporciona un análisis más complejo del apoyo de los rusos a la guerra (no es que Putin necesite su apoyo) y los resultados filtrados a Meduza obteniendo ganancias dobles.

Levada planteó la pregunta a los encuestados de la siguiente manera: “Algunas personas dicen que las acciones de combate en Ucrania deben detenerse lo antes posible. Otros dicen que las acciones de combate en Ucrania no deben cesar. ¿Qué punto de vista se acerca más a tu gusto, el primero o el segundo?

El 30% votó por lo primero, el 13% indeciso, el 57% quiere seguir matando a hablantes nativos de ruso de etnia eslava oriental.

Los jóvenes, en su mayoría, no quieren unirse a las filas del ejército ruso para recibir HIMARS ( himarsnutsya , una palabra real, no es broma), y dijeron que quieren detener la guerra ahora. Sus novias y esposas, sabiendo bien lo difícil que es encontrar otro hombre, también quieren detener la guerra ahora.

Sin embargo, sus padres y abuelos, que no serán reclutados y no tienen el imperativo biológico de tener descendencia, quieren seguir luchando en la guerra. Son los verdaderos acólitos de la nigromancia, o tal vez, los traumas soviéticos causados por los psicópatas del Kremlin y los mentirosos patológicos aún están frescos en sus mentes, o tienen miedo de perder sus trabajos y enfrentarse a la cárcel.

Nunca sabremos lo que realmente está en la mente de esas personas, ya que no lo dirán hasta que se enfermen por las emociones negativas reprimidas, entonces mi compañía se apresurará hacia su partida hacia el reino venidero, por una tarifa.

Como prometió Vladimir Putin, irán al Paraíso porque son rusos.












Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Imágenes de transporte de lo que parecen algún tipo de casamatas prefabricadas en la región de Kherson. Los rusos estarían construyendo líneas defensivas



Con ese espesor...no lo veo...


----------



## elena francis (13 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien en la sala sabe a qué hora son los fuegos artificiales?


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Con ese espesor...no lo veo...



Es una especie de armazón para hacer casamatas con sacos terreros, no tengo imágenes de como queda pero he visto alguna cosa parecida, se abre un agujero junto a la trinchera y se mete con una grua de forma que los ventanucos queden a ras de suelo de cara a donde se esperan los ataques y la puerta queda del lado de la trinchera evidentemente, luego se recubre todo con sacos terreros dejando los ventanucos libres para la fusilería, ametralladoras...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jul 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121229



Joder! qué lagrimones.
Da lástima la pobre.
Inconsolable.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jul 2022)

Se convierte en...




El ejército se compone de milicianos ancianos carne de cañón, mientras que en la tele hablan de gloriosas ofensivas y calderos de esos que nunca se cierran.

Se llamaba Ivanov.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Es una especie de armazón para hacer casamatas con sacos terreros, no tengo imágenes de como queda pero he visto alguna cosa parecida, se abre un agujero junto a la trinchera y se mete con una grua de forma que los ventanucos queden a ras de suelo de cara a donde se esperan los ataques y la puerta queda del lado de la trinchera evidentemente, luego se recubre todo con sacos terreros dejando los ventanucos libres para la fusilería, ametralladoras...



no creo que eso aguante fuego de artilleria o directamente balas


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Jul 2022)

Chatarra ruskie de los años 70 destripado por minas antitanque.


----------



## McNulty (13 Jul 2022)

Bakhmut calienta que sales.....


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No, hacer la guerra no mola chicos, no creais a los rusos.


----------



## ELVR (13 Jul 2022)

Luego vas a Flightradar y sólo ves uno de pasajeros ruta Teheran - Moscú


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Alguien en la sala sabe a qué hora son los fuegos artificiales?



Salen de madrugada, como el bicho del covip...


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jul 2022)

Ya se ha celebrado la HIMARS-LOTTO, en Nova Kakhovka.

Lógico, hay que cruzar ya, ya y tomar el oblast de Jerson ya con el oso sin garras.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente prediciendo con confianza que el ejército ruso se "adaptará" a la presencia de HIMARS en el campo de batalla sin a) explicar cómo o b) explicar que cualquier adaptación concebida inevitablemente tendrá un efecto perjudicial en la eficacia militar rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lei en el hilo ruso de la chincheta de que están introduciendo la "*Huella sónica*" de los Himars en sus sistemas de defensa, próximamente caerán como moscas.
Tuve que entrar sin registrarme para poder descojonarme de los comentarios de los maestros de la estulticia de mis ignorados.
Se lo toman como algo personal, como una lucha o enfrentamiento y afirmaciones sin conocimiento de causa bestial.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ya se ha celebrado la HIMARS-LOTTO, en Nova Kakhovka.
> 
> Lógico, hay que cruzar ya, ya y tomar el oblast de Jerson ya con el oso sini garras.



Por lo que veo en Twitter eso pueden ser imágenes de ayer aunque parece que si han atacado algo:


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Esto puede ser un toskha u otro tipo de misil, distancia al frente >100km


----------



## ELVR (14 Jul 2022)

Pues anda que no se han puesto en este hilo un montón de vuelos "delicados"


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Ahora es el WSJ quien abre fuego contra la estrategia de mandar armas con cuentagotas..



> The West has been too slow, and the need to even out the artillery disparity is urgent. Long-range artillery in particular has the potential to “change the war’s direction











Opinion | The West Leaves Ukraine Outgunned Against Russia


Putin’s army has far more and longer-range artillery. Kyiv’s allies are helping, but it isn’t nearly enough.




www.wsj.com


----------



## duncan (14 Jul 2022)

Llega la noche a Ucrania


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Jul 2022)

Otro más...


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en este hilo pide que se investigue la relación entre Alemania y Rusia 
Faltan imágenes ,forovisitasmaspelas.calvocom solo deja poner 5
Alemania es una marioneta rusa


Recordatorio diario de que el ejército de invasión de Putin fue entrenado en el centro de entrenamiento Mulino construido por Rheinmetall. En 2014 "se fueron" y la construcción fue terminada por la empresa "Гарнизон", probablemente un apoderado. El 100% de sus importaciones provino de Alemania, los últimos envíos de Rheinmetall se realizaron en 2019
En 2011, Rheinmetall obtuvo un contrato para construir un centro de formación en Mulino, Óblast de Nizhny Novgorod. Lo modelaron según el centro de entrenamiento de Bundeswehr en Altmark. Planearon construir "el sistema más avanzado de su tipo en todo el mundo"
Mulino comenzó en 2011 fue el punto culminante de las reformas de Serdyukov. Dos cosas que debe entender sobre el ministerio de Serdyukov:

1. Ningún otro ministro de defensa se centró tanto en el ejército terrestre
2. Ningún otro ministro de defensa estaba tan ansioso por importar soluciones listas de Occidente
Los medios rusos fueron bastante abiertos al respecto en ese entonces. Vea un artículo de 2011 kp.ru/daily/25636.4/… Ahora su sencillez puede sonar rara. En ese entonces era normal. Rusia realmente comenzó a ocultar su grado de cooperación con socios occidentales (principalmente alemanes) solo después de 2014
Dicen que Rheinmetall lo "reconstruyó". No del todo cierto. El centro Gorohovetsky en Nizhny Novgorod Oblast es el más grande de Rusia. Pero se volvió obsoleto. Así que se creó un nuevo Mulino de fabricación alemana muy cerca de él, pero en un nuevo campo. Era más fácil construir desde cero que modernizar
En septiembre de 2021, Vladimir Putin visitó Mulino para ver la fase principal de las maniobras estratégicas ruso-bielorrusas "Oeste-2021". Pocos meses después, las mismas tropas fueron enviadas a Ucrania. Visite el sitio web del Kremlin kremlin.ru/events/preside…

*Военные учения «Запад-2021»*Владимир Путин посетил полигон Мулино в Нижегородской области, где наблюдал за ходом основного этапа совместных стратегических учений вооружённых сил Российской Федерации и Республики Беларусь «Запад-…Военные учения «Запад-2021»
Mulino se terminó en 2020 (FYI: los últimos envíos de Rheinmetall datan de 2019). Sin embargo, mis fuentes dicen que Mulino no cumple con los estándares previstos. Los proxies rusos estaban robando demasiado. De lo contrario, los rusos podrían tener el centro de entrenamiento a nivel de la OTAN

(Putin en Mulino, 2021)
Ves a Putin llegando a las maniobras de West-2021 con el Ministro de Defensa Shoygu y el Jefe del Estado Mayor General Gerasimov

El letrero dice: "Putin llegó a la fase principal de las maniobras en el Óblast de Nizhny Novgorod"

De hecho. El único centro moderno de construcción occidental Mulino se encuentra aquí.
Ese es Klaus Eberhardt, quien firmó el acuerdo para construir Mulino en 2011 como director ejecutivo de @RheinmetallAG

. Insto a los medios a cuestionar a esta persona sobre su papel en la construcción de la máquina de guerra de Putin. Inició la construcción del centro para entrenar al futuro ejército ruso de invasión.
Ese es Armin Papperger, CEO de @RheinmetallAG desde 2013.

Insto a los medios a interrogar a esta persona sobre los vínculos de Rheinmetall con la empresa rusa "Гарнизон" que acabó con Mulino después de que Rheinmetall "se fuera" en 2014. ¿Les proporcionó equipos para acabar con Mulino *después*? 2014?
Necesitamos con urgencia la investigación de la participación de @RheinmetallAG en la construcción de Mulino, el único centro de formación moderno con estándares occidentales que tiene Rusia. Allí fue entrenado el ejército de invasión de Putin. Allí es donde lanzó sus últimas maniobras estratégicas antes de marchar hacia el oeste.
@mencionesEl director ejecutivo Klaus Eberhardt comenzó a construir el centro de formación Truppenübungsplatz Altmark para Putin en 2011. Y hay fuertes indicios de que el director ejecutivo Armin Papperger continuó el proyecto *después* de 2014 a través de un proxy ruso "Гарнизон". Ver datos de 2019
Hasta hace unos días, un comunicado de prensa acerca de que @RheinmetallAG ganó "un pedido importante en Rusia" (=Mulino) todavía estaba en su sitio web rheinmetall-defence.com/en/rheinmetall… . Fue allí el 5 de julio cuando escribí un hilo sobre su papel en la construcción de la máquina de guerra de Putin.

Desde entonces lo borraron.

Rheinmetall Defence - 404
Bueno, sabía que @RheinmetallAG iba a eliminar el artículo sobre su participación en la construcción del mejor centro de entrenamiento de Putin donde el ejército ruso se estaba preparando para su marcha hacia el oeste

. Por eso lo capturé.
Una vez más, insto a los medios a que investiguen el papel de @RheinmetallAG en la preparación del ejército de Putin para la guerra. Eso incluye sus conexiones con la compañía Гарнизон que estaba terminando la construcción después de que Rheinmetall "abandonó" Mulino en 2014. Pregunta al CEO Armin Papperger
También insto a los medios de comunicación a investigar:

1. Otros proveedores (alemanes) de "Гарнизон" que estaban construyendo el entrenamiento de Mulino de Putin
2. Los políticos alemanes que permitieron que esto sucediera. ¿Lo hicieron a sabiendas? eso hay que investigarlo
La maquinaria de guerra de Putin depende totalmente de las importaciones. Se suministró desde todo el mundo. En casos muy raros tenía proveedores de equipos tan exóticos como Turquía, Brasil o China. Sin embargo, la mayoría del equipo es occidental/Japón/Tigres. *No* es chino. Y lo más importante, alemán.
Ninguna otra nación tiene una responsabilidad tan masiva y tan directa en la preparación del ejército de Putin para esta guerra como Alemania. En este sentido, encuentro la postura alemana bastante cínica. Fueron sus empresas las que armaron a Putin y sus políticos los que permitieron que sucediera. investigarlos El final










Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Daily reminder that Putin's army of invasion was trained on the Rheinmetall-built training centre Mulino. In 2014 they "left" and construction was finished by "Гарнизон" company, probably a proxy. 100%...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## ELVR (14 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto. Ahora mismo los iraníes están emulando al Puente aéreo de Berlín.


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos ahora tb roban aviones comerciales, se niegan a devolver 400 aviones que tenían alquilados..

e


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Logística Dimitri

Uno de los almacenes que ha sido destruido por los HIMARS
Este video lo subieron a la red 10 antes de recibir el pepinazo


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en este hilo pide que se investigue la relación entre Alemania y Rusia
> Faltan imágenes ,forovisitasmaspelas.calvocom solo deja poner 5
> Alemania es una marioneta rusa
> 
> ...



Tanto como marioneta no sé, pero que los tienen cogidos y bien cogidos por los huevos, es un hecho.

Los verdes financiados para cepillarse las centrales atómicas, el SPD infiltrado por completo. La CDU seguramente también, porque durante los largos años de Frau Merkel en el gobierno, no han hecho nada para reducir la dependencia de Rusia, más bien al contrario (Nord Stream 2).

Al menos hoy debaten en la dirección regional del SPD de Hannover, si expulsan a Schröder del partido. Algo es algo.

Nos va a tocar apretar el cinturón una larga temporada, pero al final será para bien. Como pasar el mono cuando dejas una drogadicción.


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Las oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas

El presidente de #Kazakhstan Kassym-Jomart #Tokayev instruyó al gobierno a crear condiciones para la reubicación de empresas extranjeras que abandonaron el mercado #Russian .



*El presidente de Kazajstán instruyó crear buenas condiciones para las empresas que abandonaron la Federación Rusa*



El presidente de Kazajstán, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, instruyó al gobierno para crear condiciones confiables para atraer empresas extranjeras que abandonen el mercado ruso. Así lo dijo el jefe de Estado el 14 de julio en una reunión ampliada del Gabinete de Ministros, informa *RIA Novosti* .

“Cada segundo de casi 1.400 grandes empresas extranjeras suspendió sus actividades o abandonó por completo el mercado ruso. El gobierno debería crear condiciones favorables para su reubicación en Kazajstán”, dijo el líder kazajo.









Президент Казахстана поручил создать хорошие условия для компаний, покинувших РФ - Газета.Ru | Новости


Президент Казахстана Касым-Жомарт Токаев поручил правительству создать надежные условия для привлечения иностранных компаний, которые покидают рынок России. Об этом глава государства сказал 14 июля на расширенном заседании кабмина, передает РИА «Новости» .




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Las oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas
> 
> El presidente de #Kazakhstan Kassym-Jomart #Tokayev instruyó al gobierno a crear condiciones para la reubicación de empresas extranjeras que abandonaron el mercado #Russian .



Vaya genio que es Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Se huele la tragedia

Los rusos han desplegado una increíble cantidad de defensa aérea para proteger el puente de Crimea. Fuente: Oleksiy Danilov, Secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania.


----------



## moncton (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se huele la tragedia
> 
> Los rusos han desplegado una increíble cantidad de defensa aérea para proteger el puente de Crimea. Fuente: Oleksiy Danilov, Secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania.



eso si que es fijar el frente e inmovilizar recursos


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Otros que se van
*El fabricante de camiones Iveco deja Rusia*

El fabricante italiano de camiones y autobuses Iveco Group está recortando negocios en Rusia y dejando la empresa conjunta Iveco-AMT en Miass. Esto fue *informado* por Reuters con referencia a una declaración del CEO de Iveco, Gerrit Marks.
“Se ha tomado la decisión, hemos transferido nuestra participación a nuestro antiguo socio local, nos hemos ido”, dijo Marks durante una presentación de la empresa en Turín. Cuando se le preguntó sobre los términos financieros del acuerdo, respondió: "No se trata de finanzas".
Iveco tenía una participación del 33% en la empresa conjunta. A principios de este año, Marks dijo que Iveco comenzó a considerar salir de la JV y suspendió su participación en la empresa (así como las ventas al mercado ruso) a principios de marzo.
La empresa conjunta AMT se estableció en 1994, este año se planeó producir 600-700 camiones. La capacidad de producción de la empresa está diseñada para la producción de 2,5 mil automóviles por año con una operación de un turno.
Anteriormente se informó que la producción de automóviles de Irán fue *negada* en la planta de Moskvich .









Производитель грузовиков Iveco уходит из России - Газета.Ru | Новости


Итальянский производитель грузовиков и автобусов Iveco Group сворачивает бизнес в России и выходит из совместного предприятия Iveco-АМТ в Миассе. Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters со ссылкой на заявление генерального директора Iveco Геррита Маркса.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer..

Missiles en el centro de Kiev


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)

petroleo a 94$, nivel pre-invasion


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> petroleo a 94$, nivel pre-invasion



¿A cuánto les queda el barril a los hindús con el descuento? Lo pregunto por qué si los rusos venden menos barriles que antes y con un 30% de descuento, no me parece que sea un buen negocio.

Pero bueno, que cosas pregunto. Seguro que es parte del plan y Boba lo tenia previsto desde 2010.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)

pues sobre los 60$,
el petroleo que compra china e india a precio derribo, es petroleo brent que no compran y eso quita presion a nuestro petroleo
el plan de boba es disfrutar como un demonio lo que le queda de controlar el imperio, quiere ser pedro el grande, temujin y tamerlan.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿A cuánto les queda el barril a los hindús con el descuento? Lo pregunto por qué si los rusos venden menos barriles que antes y con un 30% de descuento, no me parece que sea un buen negocio.
> 
> Pero bueno, que cosas pregunto. Seguro que es parte del plan y Boba lo tenia previsto desde 2010.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)

se van derribar los antiaereos entre ellos, que es lo unico que detecta el s-400; una basura semejante



Dr Polux dijo:


> Se huele la tragedia
> 
> Los rusos han desplegado una increíble cantidad de defensa aérea para proteger el puente de Crimea. Fuente: Oleksiy Danilov, Secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Parece que Rusia puede haber perdido otro helicóptero Ka-52.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

El precio del petróleo ahora está justo por debajo de donde estaba el día antes de que Putin invadiera Ucrania.

El "maestro estratega" olvidó que la inestabilidad genera una desaceleración económica y los GRANDES choques generan GRANDES desaceleración.

Y recuerde, el petróleo ruso ahora cotiza a -30% con respecto al petróleo occidental debido a las sanciones. TIC Tac



¿Qué sucede cuando el petróleo ruso cotiza por debajo del costo de producción? En la trayectoria actual, dentro de 2 meses lo sabremos.


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Objetivos militares? que sentido tienen estos ataques

Devastación absoluta en #Vinnytsia , el oeste de Ucrania: el régimen terrorista de #Putin golpeó múltiples objetivos civiles con cohetes/misiles.


----------



## moncton (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El precio del petróleo ahora está justo por debajo de donde estaba el día antes de que Putin invadiera Ucrania.
> 
> El "maestro estratega" olvidó que la inestabilidad genera una desaceleración económica y los GRANDES choques generan GRANDES desaceleración.
> 
> ...



tengo entendido que por debajo de los 70 dolares por barril los rusos no ganan para mantener el chiringuito, asi que si el precio del brent anda por los 100 dolares, las alarmas deben estar encendiendose en moscu...

a ver que pasa con el gas, que esa va a ser la pelea en los proximos meses


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Infantería rusa en un BMP-2, conduzca a través de los restos de una compañía VDV, puede ver partes dispersas de BMD. La ubicación es 48.73809 38.29725 junto al pueblo de Nyrkove, Óblast de Lugansk


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ha lanzado una ofensiva para liberar el sur de los invasores fascistas rusos: Mykolayiv, Kherson, Crimea, Zaporizhzhya y el sur de Donetsk.

Los rashists no avanzan en ningún lugar a lo largo de este frente de batalla. Están bombardeando menos y están a la defensiva.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

EJE DE KHERSON / 1830 UTC 13 DE JULIO / Kherson se evalúa como un probable 'primer objetivo' de la próxima ofensiva UKR. La actividad partisana y de las SOF de UKR ha proporcionado datos de objetivos y ha llevado a cabo misiones de interdicción de personal contra colaboradores de RU.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Registro del Sr. HIMARS para el 13 de julio:
▪ depósito de armas en la ciudad de Lugansk,
▪ depósito de armas en Chornobaivka, provincia de Kherson,
▪ depósito de armas en Makiivka, provincia de Donetsk,
▪ depósito de armas en Chaplinka, provincia de Kherson,
▪ depósito de armas en Horlivka, provincia de Donetsk.


----------



## moncton (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Registro del Sr. HIMARS para el 13 de julio:
> ▪ depósito de armas en la ciudad de Lugansk,
> ▪ depósito de armas en Chornobaivka, provincia de Kherson,
> ▪ depósito de armas en Makiivka, provincia de Donetsk,
> ...



que no, que noo... que segun los follaputines los HIMARS son un bluff que cuestan mil millones por unidad y fallan la mitad y el resto o son derribados o como mucho alcanzan un chamizo con media docena de cajas de municion obsoleta que como mucho vale 300 euros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el caso de otro diputado disidente que han encarcelado por estar en contra de la guerra

¿Quién es Ilya Yashin de Rusia?

Ilya Yashin es diputado del consejo del distrito municipal de Krasnoselsky en Moscú. Bueno, era .
Vivo en el distrito de Krasnoselsky. Él era mi representante.






Diputado municipal Ilya Yashin en Basmany Court, 14 de julio de 2022.

Ayer, Ilya fue juzgado en el Tribunal de Basmany por hablar en contra de la guerra en Ucrania. Específicamente, por hablar sobre la Masacre de Bucha en su transmisión de YouTube. Según la versión oficial del Kremlin, Bucha es una falsificación occidental para desacreditar al ejército ruso.

Como señaló el propagandista Vladimir Soloviev, “Bucha es carnicería en inglés, y Bucha es pandemonium/Ado About Nothing en ruso”. La prensa de propaganda publicó un cínico juego de palabras en los titulares: “Ilya Yashin arrestado por hacer casi nada (Bucha)”.

Otro diputado de mi distrito municipal, Alexey Gorinov, fue enviado a la cárcel durante siete años por llamar guerra a una guerra. Parece que soy el último hombre en pie en el distrito municipal de Krasnoselsky, y solo porque escribo en inglés.

Basmany Court está justo al final de la cuadra de mi edificio de apartamentos. La cancha estaba cerrada a los simpatizantes y la prensa. La gente pasó todo el día afuera en la acera guiada por un escuadrón de la policía antidisturbios.






Se toman entrevistas. Uno puede ser arrestado por decir una palabra incorrecta en cámara. El hombre interrogado está tenso.


Las personas presentes saben que no pueden ganar. Serán humillados, vencidos una y otra vez, pero su conciencia no les permite hacer la vista gorda ante la injusticia, despreciar el esfuerzo de un solo hombre en su lucha quijotesca por la libertad. Son la pequeña minoría.






Los policías están de buen humor. Prometió un pago doble (¿triple?).


No todos son lo suficientemente valientes como para quedarse cerca de la corte mientras las personas son sacadas y arrestadas.







Un vagón de arroz estacionado junto a la entrada junto a la furgoneta Russia Today y flanqueado por policías antidisturbios. Hay una letra V gigante en la espalda de su capitán. V significa voina , guerra en ruso. La guerra ha derrotado a la paz en Rusia. Al menos cinco simpatizantes fueron arrestados y empujados a la camioneta mientras observaba.

La victoria de la guerra se exhibe tan flagrantemente, con una sonrisa y desdén en los rostros de los policías hacia los humillados partidarios de la paz. Me maravillo de los alemanes, franceses y otros europeos que creen ingenuamente que Putin se detendrá después de la conquista de Ucrania.

No, no se detendrá. Luego, será Moldavia. Estados bálticos. Polonia. Alemania. Esta es la guerra eterna de Moscú, la misma que libró Hitler. El hombre profundamente infeliz herido por dentro tomará tantas vidas como pueda para castigar al mundo por tratarlo mal y construir su imperio.

Notorio centro de detención previa de Lefortovo donde aquellos que se atreven a levantar la cabeza han sido torturados desde las purgas de Stalin. Alojamiento temporal para quienes hablan en contra de la guerra en Ucrania. El pronóstico prometió un día despejado hasta casi el último momento, pero de repente, cuando comenzó la prueba, el cielo se volvió gris y llovió a cántaros. Por la noche, los seguidores todavía estaban allí, con la esperanza de ver al valiente Yashin.







Para mí, esta es la foto más conmovedora. Dice 'Libros' en el bolso bandolera.



Ministerio de Defensa TV Channel Star vehículo para grabar traidor de la Patria. Millones de espectadores indignados maldecirán a Ilya Yashin por apoyar las falsificaciones occidentales y hablar en contra de matar ukrnazis.

Rusia 24 envió a su equipo de televisión. A Ilya Yashin se le ordenó permanecer en el centro de detención en espera de la decisión del jefe del Comité de Investigación y amigo del presidente, Alexander Bastrykin. Bastrykin informará a su maestro y leerá los signos reveladores en la cara de botox sobre la dureza con la que se debe castigar a Yashin. El juez entonces solo anunciará el número de años en la cárcel que le dirá Bastryin.
Ilya Yashin publicó su respuesta después del juicio.

“Entonces, la corte me envió a la cárcel por hablar en contra de la guerra.

Que quede claro: desde el 24 de febrero supe que me arrestarían. Todo el mundo lo sabía. Los agentes me preguntaron ayer varias veces cortésmente: “Explique, ¿por qué no se ha ido de Rusia? Te dieron cuatro meses. Lo habrías hecho más fácil para todos si te hubieras ido.
Está bien, te explicaré.

No quiero ponérselo más fácil a ELLOS,. No quiero huir y esconderme de aquellos a quienes desprecio. No quiero humillarme ante los criminales de guerra y bajar los ojos ante ellos.

Decía en la solicitud de mi arresto: “Yashin causó daño a los intereses de Rusia con sus discursos”.
Disparates.

He defendido a Rusia con mis discursos. Putin está dañando sus intereses, que ha llevado a Rusia a la guerra, que ha creado una dictadura de ladrones e intimida a todos los que no están de acuerdo con él.

Para salir de esta oscuridad, tendremos que pagar nuestro precio. Nemtsov pagó con su vida, cientos de personas están pagando por estar tras las rejas.

Cuando comenzó la guerra, prometí que no correría a ningún lado y diría la verdad en voz alta mientras pudiera. Y cuando me arresten, recibiré este golpe con gracia. Estoy manteniendo mi palabra.

No teman por mí, amigos. Y te suplico: no dejes que te intimide.

No tengo miedo, y tú no deberías tenerlo.

No a la guerra.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Tanto como marioneta no sé, pero que los tienen cogidos y bien cogidos por los huevos, es un hecho.
> 
> Los verdes financiados para cepillarse las centrales atómicas, el SPD infiltrado por completo. La CDU seguramente también, porque durante los largos años de Frau Merkel en el gobierno, no han hecho nada para reducir la dependencia de Rusia, más bien al contrario (Nord Stream 2).
> 
> ...



Pillados pero bien pillados que los tienen, Merkel anda muy calladita... mas le vale

El poder de Putin: el apoyo a un embargo de gas ruso se está evaporando en Alemania según Forsa: en 6 semanas, cayó del 44% al 32%. Alrededor del 63% se opone, frente al 50%. Incluso entre los votantes más agresivos, los Verdes, hay una mayoría en contra desde que se dispararon los precios de la energía.


----------



## wireless1980 (14 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pillados pero bien pillados que los tienen, Merkel anda muy calladita... mas le vale
> 
> El poder de Putin: el apoyo a un embargo de gas ruso se está evaporando en Alemania según Forsa: en 6 semanas, cayó del 44% al 32%. Alrededor del 63% se opone, frente al 50%. Incluso entre los votantes más agresivos, los Verdes, hay una mayoría en contra desde que se dispararon los precios de la energía.



Los alemanes siendo los títeres de Putin. ESPECTACULAR. 

Espero que aprendan algo de esto.


----------



## Nicors (14 Jul 2022)

La puta madre Rusia sigue con sus cosas comunistas:








Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | La OSCE advierte de que Rusia ha abierto "campos de filtración" en Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania dominará la cita de ministros de Finanzas del G20 en Indonesia Los ministros de Finanzas y presidentes de Bancos Centrales del Gr




www.elmundo.es


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Que Alemania siga arrastrando los pies para cortar la relación con este estado terrorista que ha deportado a 2 millones de personas es absolutamente vomitivo.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jul 2022)

Mientras los rusos, matando madres con sus hijos, quien defienda a los rusos es un hijodeputa que debiera de sufrir en sus propias carnes este dolor


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras los rusos, matando madres con sus hijos, quien defienda a los rusos es un hijodeputa que debiera de sufrir en sus propias carnes este dolor



Esto es injustificable, no hay argumentos que valgan
Algún día pagaran por esta barbarie


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto es injustificable, no hay argumentos que valgan
> Algún día pagaran por esta barbarie



Han bombardeado una ciudad a 1000 Km de frente sólo por infringir terror. Estado terrorista.

Hay que ir a la guerra abierta con estos hijos de puta.


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pillados pero bien pillados que los tienen, Merkel anda muy calladita... mas le vale
> 
> El poder de Putin: el apoyo a un embargo de gas ruso se está evaporando en Alemania según Forsa: en 6 semanas, cayó del 44% al 32%. Alrededor del 63% se opone, frente al 50%. Incluso entre los votantes más agresivos, los Verdes, hay una mayoría en contra desde que se dispararon los precios de la energía.



La culpa de esta guerra la tiene directamente Putin, indirectamente la UE por solo tener un proveedor de gas y cancelar las nucleares... Es así, no hay más. Si UE hubiera tenido más proveedores, ni Rusia se hubiera atrevido a tanto y si lo hiciera las sanciones hubieran hecho efecto real.


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

En 2014 Putin invadió el país con mercenarios...


----------



## Covaleda (14 Jul 2022)

A ver si lo entiendo. ¿Si pasado mañana los moros asentados en El Ejido, que son un montón, lían una de las suyas y son reprimidos por ello, eso legitima a Marruecos para invadir Almería con su ejército?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. ¿Si pasado mañana los moros asentados en El Ejido, que son un montón, lían una de las suyas y son reprimidos por ello, eso legitima a Marruecos para invadir Almería con su ejército?



Salvo que tengamos marroquíes abriendo fuego .como hicieron el fsb..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jul 2022)

Típicas chorradas...de rt


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

Lo que tú digas. Solo tú tienes razón. Sigo esperando respuesta a ¿por qué bloqueas y a las horas desbloqueas? Debes ser oligofrénico.


----------



## Bibosenko (14 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Típicas chorradas...de rt



Mira, si eres tan experto en materia, porque lo que dice el son chorradas, pero lo que dices tu - es la verdad indiscutible?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jul 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> Mira, si eres tan experto en materia, porque lo que dice el son chorradas, pero lo que dices tu - es la verdad indiscutible?



Es que lo son..el fsb ruso abrió fuego matando a 100 personas..y el virrey ruso recibio una moción de censura del propio partido suyo..


----------



## uberales (14 Jul 2022)

El que los lleva mal es ud. Ucrania, ¿Ciándo ha llegado a un acuerdo para independizar su territorio?


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya genio que es Putin.



Que no ves, nueva jugada maestra. Kazahastan pilla empresas y las capitaluza, luego Rusia Invade Kazahastan en solo 3 días y se lo queda todo. Jugada maestra. Putin gana siempre. [ironic]


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El precio del petróleo ahora está justo por debajo de donde estaba el día antes de que Putin invadiera Ucrania.
> 
> El "maestro estratega" olvidó que la inestabilidad genera una desaceleración económica y los GRANDES choques generan GRANDES desaceleración.
> 
> ...



y eso que en ese grafico no se tiene en cuenta la inflacion del dolar ni la depreciacion del rublo(la real no la que se inventan con el cepo cambiario)


quien siga creyendo en la hintelijencia de boba es deficiente profundo

ni siquiera chavez hizo tanto daño en tan poco tiempo, le llevo años reventar venezuela. boba en unas pocas semanas atpc


----------



## ghawar (14 Jul 2022)

"Un golpe directo a la base de reparación rusa en la región de Kherson. Como resultado de un ataque preciso de los artilleros ucranianos, una base de reparación rusa en el pueblo de Daryevka, región de Kherson, así como el equipo militar estacionado allí, fueron destruidos hoy"


----------



## Teuro (14 Jul 2022)

El problema lo tendrán cuando "vuelvan" a comprar aviones, que entonces será un "Me lo pagas todo a tocateja más el mantenimiento de los próximos 5 años, o no hay avión".


----------



## Teuro (14 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La culpa de esta guerra la tiene directamente Putin, indirectamente la UE por solo tener un proveedor de gas y cancelar las nucleares... Es así, no hay más. Si UE hubiera tenido más proveedores, ni Rusia se hubiera atrevido a tanto y si lo hiciera las sanciones hubieran hecho efecto real.



Pero es que es peor todavía, hay vídeos de Trump augurando que Alemania se rendiría a Rusia cuando le cortara el gas mientras que los embajadores alemanes se reían, y luego un vídeo de Putin insinuando que qué energía iba a tener Alemania si no quería carbón, ni nucleares ...

Efectivamente, han hecho los idiotas en las últimas décadas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. ¿Si pasado mañana los moros asentados en El Ejido, que son un montón, lían una de las suyas y son reprimidos por ello, eso legitima a Marruecos para invadir Almería con su ejército?



No lo hace porque no puede, si pudiera lo haría.


----------



## repompero (14 Jul 2022)

Eres bobo, pero muy bobo.


----------



## -carrancas (14 Jul 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Eres bobo, pero muy bobo.




tenemos nuevo trol otan


----------



## Covaleda (14 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo hace porque no puede, si pudiera lo haría.



Y por lo que veo aquí muchos lo aplaudirían.


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema lo tendrán cuando "vuelvan" a comprar aviones, que entonces será un "Me lo pagas todo a tocateja más el mantenimiento de los próximos 5 años, o no hay avión".



Jamás podrán comprar un avión. Putin debe ser condenado por crímenes de guerra antes de que eso pueda pasar. Rusia será refundada o no será.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Jul 2022)

No, no los llevamos mal. Los llevamos perfectamente.
El problema de los propagandistas es que tienden a olvidar que el público al que se dirigen no está formado por analfabetos.
Si una minoría extranjera asentada en el interior de nuestras fronteras intenta reventar mi país, los reprimo. Y eso no habilita a nadie a invadirme, ¿Vas pillando como funciona o te hacemos unos dibujitos?


----------



## moncton (14 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Jamás podrán comprar un avión. Putin debe ser condenado por crímenes de guerra antes de que eso pueda pasar. Rusia será refundada o no será.



esa es otra

A ver quien es el estupido que vuelve a confiar en los rusos

Esto va a ser como los clientes que mamonean en los pagos, se les pone en caucion y todo pago por adelantado con 50% recargo


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el Himarsnuli
Les salió cara la propaganda en telegram, el ejército ucraniano usó la geolocalización del video en el canal telegram publicado por Makarov 


¿Cuáles son los Himars que Estados Unidos enviará a Ucrania y por qué Kiev quería misiles más potentes?

Himars es un lanzador de cohetes múltiples de fabricación estadounidense montado en el bastidor de un camión. Ucrania ha estado pidiendo a Estados Unidos desde siempre, "por favor, por favor, por favor" y finalmente recibió cuatro unidades, y luego supuestamente cinco más.

Para comprender la efectividad letal de Himar, considere esto: en su primer mes de uso en los frentes de batalla del este y sur de Ucrania, se creó un nuevo verbo en el idioma ruso. Por favor denle un aplauso a—
Himarsit' (химарсить) para golpear desde una larga distancia con alta precisión.

Ejemplo de aplicación:
En la situación en la que un niño golpea con fuerza una pelota de fútbol y rompe la ventana de la casa sobre el campo de fútbol, estamos hablando de:
Un niño le rompió una ventana. (Мальчик химарснул окно).

Todavía no he oído hablar de himarsit en los parques infantiles. Leí que los niños en Donbas lo adoptaron de los soldados de habla rusa. Espero que viaje a Moscú a través de refugiados y se extienda por todo el país como un reguero de pólvora.

Los soldados rusos y separatistas se dieron cuenta de que cuando la UA ataca con armas soviéticas, siempre fallan el objetivo, a menudo por mucho. Cuando es un golpe directo, es casi seguro un Himars.

Este es solo un ejemplo de cómo se introdujo Himars en el idioma ruso.

Activistas del grupo República Joven de Abjasia, un estado rebelde/falso/fallido prorruso al sur de Sochi, llegaron a Donbas para ayudar al ejército ruso.







El Sr. Makarov publicó en su canal de Telegram un breve video. “La rutina matutina habitual de un activista de Young Republic comienza cargando municiones en un camión”. En el video, los 'activistas' están trabajando en un almacén de suministro de municiones en la región de Donetsk.







Varios días después, publicaron otro video en Telegram. “El comandante del batallón nos pidió que encontráramos los nombres de todos los niños que murieron en la república y los escribimos en los proyectiles de artillería. Serán disparados contra el ejército ucraniano en dirección a Avdeevka”.
El ejército ucraniano usó la geolocalización del video en el canal Telegram publicado por el Sr. Makarov y tomó el almacén de suministro de municiones solo unos minutos después.







Al día siguiente salió una nueva publicación en el canal de Telegram de uno de los activistas sobrevivientes.

“Hoy vimos el infierno. Algunos lograron salir, algunos de nuestros muchachos murieron y todavía no podemos encontrar a un grupo completo. No lo olvidaré. No perdonaré.

Anteriormente, el centro de mando de la 20ª División de Fusileros Motorizados de la Guardia fue atacado en el área de Kherson. Se confirmó que el comandante coronel Aleksei Gorobets, a pocos días de ser ascendido a mayor general, fue asesinado. Su predecesor, el comandante del 33.º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados, el teniente coronel Yuri Agarkov, fue eliminado en marzo en Donbass.

También entre los himars se encuentran el jefe de personal y primer comandante adjunto, el coronel Sergey Nikolaevich Kens, el jefe del departamento operativo del cuartel general, el teniente coronel Koval, y el jefe de artillería, el teniente coronel Gordeev.

Al respecto, viene a la mente una nueva construcción gramatical:
Himarsnuli toma himarsnuli.
(Ellos) himarsed excepcionalmente bien.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## ELVR (14 Jul 2022)

Serán de la categoría invisible. Como los miles de cargueros que están volando ahora mismo entre Irán y Rusia.


----------



## paconan (14 Jul 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos están concentrando tropas en Belgorod.

Posiblemente monten alguna ofensiva por ahí más adelante.

Recordemos que aquí el frente va paralelo a la línea de ferrocarril
El objetivo puede ser ampliar un margen de seguridad al Oeste para que quede fuera del alcance de los cohetes ucranianos.. y de paso volver a poner Jarkov al alcance de su artillería


----------



## Nicors (14 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y por lo que veo aquí muchos lo aplaudirían.



Muchos de aquí combatirian con los moros, como en el 711.


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras los rusos, matando madres con sus hijos, quien defienda a los rusos es un hijodeputa que debiera de sufrir en sus propias carnes este dolor



Para @Coco Portugal 

Sé que tienes familiares en la zona de guerra y por eso defiendes a muerte a Putin. Pero acuérdate de mis palabras. Algún día esos familiares tuyos sufrirán la barbarie de ese dictador asesino que es Putin. Y entonces te darás cuenta que apoyar a un dictador asesino te salpica y acabas sufriendo las consecuencias. Les pasó a muchísimos alemanes en la II GM 

No hace falta que me contestes, el tiempo dará la razón a tí o a mi.


----------



## ghawar (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Curioso video sobre la logística del Ejército fines, parece que han diseñado una logística preparada para funcionar en inferioridad aérea...


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se van derribar los antiaereos entre ellos, que es lo unico que detecta el s-400; una basura semejante



Sí, pero no te chives, tío!


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Unidades perdidas *14-07-2022*

T-62M 1 unidad
T-64 29 unidades (+1)

T-72A-AV-B (soviético) 230 unidades (+1)
T-72BA-B3 250 unidades (+1)
T-80BV-BK (soviético) 53 unidades (+2)
T-80 106 unidades
T-90 20 unidades
T-90M 2 unidades
desconocido 176 unidades (+9)
Total *868 *unidades perdidas 31,22% del total de unidades operativas

+10 tanques


----------



## darkgauntlet (14 Jul 2022)

Creo que no se está poniendo suficientemente en valor el sacrificio que el pueblo ucraniano está haciendo por toda Europa.

Sólo hay que imaginar la posición en la que nos encontraríamos ahora mismo frente a Rusia y los otros poderes extranjeros que nos acechan, si los ucranianos se hubieran rendido a las primeras de cambio.

Ucrania es, literalmente, la Esparta del siglo XXI.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Los ukr intentando destruir las defensas AA en el Donbas para poder utilizar sus aviones contra la artillería rusa


----------



## favelados (14 Jul 2022)

Cuando los rusos o sus propagandistas dicen que un pueblo está liberado es que todavía están con la preparación artillera...


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Cuando los rusos o sus propagandistas dicen que un pueblo está liberado es que todavía están con la preparación artillera...



"Estas ganando demasiado lento"


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lei en el hilo ruso de la chincheta de que están introduciendo la "*Huella sónica*" de los Himars en sus sistemas de defensa, próximamente caerán como moscas.
> Tuve que entrar sin registrarme para poder descojonarme de los comentarios de los maestros de la estulticia de mis ignorados.
> Se lo toman como algo personal, como una lucha o enfrentamiento y afirmaciones sin conocimiento de causa bestial.



Les va la paga en ello


----------



## César Borgia (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)

dia tras dia, es una constante
DEP



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Jul 2022)

¿Cuantos coroneles rusos hay desplegados en Ucrania? Que salvajada...


----------



## At4008 (14 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> ¿Cuantos coroneles rusos hay desplegados en Ucrania? Que salvajada...



Están cayendo muchos orcos últimamente.

Ukrania sigue fuerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Jul 2022)

¿Podría haber 200 coroneles rusos en Ucrania? Se han cargado a 28. 200 coroneles es un coronel por cada 1000 soldados. Si aceptamos una ratio de 2000 soldados por coronel habría sobre un centenar y estaríamos cerca del tercio de liquidados. Una barbaridad.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> ¿Podría haber 200 coroneles rusos en Ucrania? Se han cargado a 28. 200 coroneles es un coronel por cada 1000 soldados. Si aceptamos una ratio de 2000 soldados por coronel habría sobre un centenar y estaríamos cerca del tercio de liquidados. Una barbaridad.



Sobre todo si te lo crees


----------



## César Borgia (14 Jul 2022)

Informe OSCE , violaciones y asesinatos de civiles en Ucrania por las tropas rusas...............
Ejemplo.

"25 niñas de entre 14 y 24 años fueron retenidas en un sótano en Bucha y violadas en grupo por tropas rusas - 9 quedaran embarazadas. También abusaron sexualmente de un niño de un año y violaron a una mujer de 78 años"

El informe:

https://www.osce.org/files/f/documents/3/e/522616.pdf


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jul 2022)

Putin condecora a la brigada acusada de la matanza de Bucha


Por su "heroísmo" y "valor".




www.huffingtonpost.es







César Borgia dijo:


> Informe OSCE , violaciones y asesinatos de civiles en Ucrania por las tropas rusas...............
> Ejemplo.
> 
> "25 niñas de entre 14 y 24 años fueron retenidas en un sótano en Bucha y violadas en grupo por tropas rusas - 9 quedaran embarazadas. También abusaron sexualmente de un niño de un año y violaron a una mujer de 78 años"
> ...


----------



## Casino (15 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Putin condecora a la brigada acusada de la matanza de Bucha
> 
> 
> Por su "heroísmo" y "valor".
> ...




Lo de Bucha no fue una acción espontánea y aislada. El enano emplea el terror en todas sus variantes, que sean crímenes de guerra le da igual, como hace las deportaciones de ucranianos, ha diseminado ya más de un millón y medio por Siberia. 
Espero que muchos de ellos ayuden a los chinos y a las etnias que busquen la independencia de sus republiquetas.
A ver si coge su barca al infierno pronto.


----------



## ghawar (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (15 Jul 2022)

islenio, vacunarte del mono, solo eres carne de cobaya.


----------



## neutral295 (15 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo de Bucha no fue una acción espontánea y aislada. El enano emplea el terror en todas sus variantes, que sean crímenes de guerra le da igual, como hace las deportaciones de ucranianos, ha diseminado ya más de un millón y medio por Siberia.
> Espero que muchos de ellos ayuden a los chinos y a las etnias que busquen la independencia de sus republiquetas.
> A ver si coge su barca al infierno pronto.



Putin está ganando la guerra y Biden lo sabe, jaja. Otaneros estáis jodido, eso os pasa por cobardes. Que vayan soldados yanquis al conflicto si tienen huevos. Este invierno al UE comprará gas y petróleo ruso en rublos, no tiene alternativa porque EEUU es una mierda, jaja. Hay que ser imbécil para sancionar un pais que luego te provoca la ruina. EEUU demuestra que es una mierda colgado de un palo, las sanciones no funcionan, los paises de la OTAN están engañados en especial España. Recomendaciones del gobierno Sanchez, aire acondicionado a 25º y en invierno la calefacción a 19º las medidas energéticas solo se aplicará a los borregos otaneros vacunados la tvs corruptas para dar noticias de desinformación estarán exenta de esta medida.


----------



## Casino (15 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin está ganando la guerra y Biden lo sabe, jaja. Otaneros estáis jodido, eso os pasa por cobardes. Que vayan soldados yanquis al conflicto si tienen huevos. Este invierno al UE comprará gas y petróleo ruso en rublos, no tiene alternativa porque EEUU es una mierda, jaja. Hay que ser imbécil para sancionar un pais que luego te provoca la ruina. EEUU demuestra que es una mierda colgado de un palo, las sanciones no funcionan, los paises de la OTAN están engañados en especial España. Recomendaciones del gobierno Sanchez, aire acondicionado a 25º y en invierno la calefacción a 19º las medidas energéticas solo se aplicará a los borregos otaneros vacunados la tvs corruptas para dar noticias de desinformación estarán exenta de esta medida.




Lo que Vd. diga, Edgar.


----------



## duncan (15 Jul 2022)

Interesante artículo:








Los nuevos cohetes de Ucrania están causando estragos en el ejército ruso. – Galaxia Militar


Los depósitos de munición rusos son posiblemente los lugares más inseguros de cualquier zona de guerra”, dice un manual militar




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## neutral295 (15 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Lo que Vd. diga, Edgar.



Casino, vez a la guerra a salvar a Zelensky, como buen español zombidiota engañado. Cuando te capturen los rusos te enviarán a Siberia con las ucranianas para que las dejes embarazadas, esa zona está muy despoblada y Putin necesita tener familias con 10 hijos. Tendrás trabajo y Putin te ayudará económicamente, los rusos no te van a dejar tirado como hacen los cerdos de los yanquis.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

A los buenos días. De todo lo que leí ayer en twitter, lo más interesante fue un hilo de DEF Mon sobre el devenir de las operaciones militares en próximas semanas en Ucrania. Los buenos deben vigilar la zona de Jarkov, pues los orcos estan acumulando tropas en Belgorod para ganar un colchón de seguridad sobre sus líneas logísticas que les permita atacar sin riesgos Sloviansk. Es probable que antes de tomar el eje Sloviansk - Kramatorsk los rusos intenten cortar las vias de ferrocarril que unen Sloviansk con el oeste de Ucrania.

En general, muy buen análisis. Recomiendo lectura.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

La sesión de fuegos artificiales de anoche.



Según uno de los nuevos ideólogos prorusos de este foro, atacar polvorines es lo más Paco que hay, y no va a suponer ningún contratiempo en la ofensiva rusa. Siempre me ha resultado curioso burbuja.info en este aspecto. Cientos de asesores y profesionales analizando información y posibilidades para decidir donde mandar una salva de cohetes a 100k de $ cada uno cuando aquí en burubuja tenemos a listos que todo lo saben y comentan que eso no vale para nada...


----------



## ghawar (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ostias, no tenía ni idea que los orcos intentaron atacar la isla de las Serpientes el 13 de Julio.


----------



## ghawar (15 Jul 2022)

> Ostias, no tenía ni idea que los orcos intentaron atacar la isla de las Serpientes el 13 de Julio.



Y eso que se habían retirado de "buena voluntad", es que a parte de asesinos, son unos putos mentirosos.


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Casino, vez a la guerra a salvar a Zelensky, como buen español zombidiota engañado. Cuando te capturen los rusos te enviarán a Siberia con las ucranianas para que las dejes embarazadas, esa zona está muy despoblada y Putin necesita tener familias con 10 hijos. Tendrás trabajo y Putin te ayudará económicamente, los rusos no te van a dejar tirado como hacen los cerdos de los yanquis.



Madre mia, a este chaval le faltan un par de garrotazos en el lomo a ver si espabila, creo que es de los más borderline que hay en el foro y eso que ya es difícil superar a eminencias como Kukof, pero se está ganando a pulso su puesto en el palmarés de los más idiotas, mi dies para el.


----------



## neutral295 (15 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Madre mia, a este chaval le faltan un par de garrotazos en el lomo a ver si espabila, creo que es de los más borderline que hay en el foro y eso que ya es difícil superar a eminencias como Kukof, pero se está ganando a pulso su puesto en el palmarés de los más idiotas, mi dies para el.



Las hostias te las van a meter los rusos, pedazo de cobarde, en lugar de ladrar como un perro yanqui vete a Ucrania. Echale huevos si tienes cojones  y vete a matar rusos, bocazas. Los estáis dejando tirados a Zelensky y sus asesinos. el idiota eres tu por tragar con el gobierno de Sanchez. Estamos pagando la gasolina y la cesta de la compra más cara por tu culpa, tu y los otaneros españoles sois responsable de que muchas familias no lleguen a fin de mes.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La sesión de fuegos artificiales de anoche.
> 
> 
> 
> Según uno de los nuevos ideólogos prorusos de este foro, atacar polvorines es lo más Paco que hay, y no va a suponer ningún contratiempo en la ofensiva rusa. Siempre me ha resultado curioso burbuja.info en este aspecto. Cientos de asesores y profesionales analizando información y posibilidades para decidir donde mandar una salva de cohetes a 100k de $ cada uno cuando aquí en burubuja tenemos a listos que todo lo saben y comentan que eso no vale para nada...



Es que ademas, ni aun poniendoles ejemplos simplificados con numeros. En plan Barrio Sesamo.


----------



## moncton (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La sesión de fuegos artificiales de anoche.
> 
> 
> Según uno de los nuevos ideólogos prorusos de este foro, atacar polvorines es lo más Paco que hay, y no va a suponer ningún contratiempo en la ofensiva rusa. Siempre me ha resultado curioso burbuja.info en este aspecto. Cientos de asesores y profesionales analizando información y posibilidades para decidir donde mandar una salva de cohetes a 100k de $ cada uno cuando aquí en burubuja tenemos a listos que todo lo saben y comentan que eso no vale para nada...




[/QUOTE]

Asi llevan desde el 24 de Febrero, que si todo es parte del plan, o una finta, o el gran estratega del Putin que los ucranianos no tienen ninguna posibilidad y si no han sido derrotados es porque los rusos se cortan para no destruir el pais o que no han sacado lo bueno y que las bajas no importan porque el equipo era viejo y total no les servia de mucho y que ahora se vienen cositas...

Pero a lo tonto, ahi estamos 140 dias de guerra y los ucras pasito a pasito van afianzandose y causando mas bajas y ganando terreno y atacando donde hace falta

Lo que dicen de los HIMARS es lo que dijeron de los Javelin, de los baraikar, de los obuses de 155mm...


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Asi llevan desde el 24 de Febrero, que si todo es parte del plan, o una finta, o el gran estratega del Putin que los ucranianos no tienen ninguna posibilidad y si no han sido derrotados es porque los rusos se cortan para no destruir el pais o que no han sacado lo bueno y que las bajas no importan porque el equipo era viejo y total no les servia de mucho y que ahora se vienen cositas...
> 
> Pero a lo tonto, ahi estamos 140 dias de guerra y los ucras pasito a pasito van afianzandose y causando mas bajas y ganando terreno y atacando donde hace falta
> 
> Lo que dicen de los HIMARS es lo que dijeron de los Javelin, de los baraikar, de los obuses de 155mm...



Pero si han perdido terreno XD


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero si han perdido terreno XD



Mas habían perdido a principios de marzo y mira ahora. Incluso han recuperado una isla y eso sin tener marina (Y Rusia si que tiene).

Mucho más había perdido Stalin a principios de 1942 y mira a mediados de 1945.


----------



## pep007 (15 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Jope, como arden las dos cajas de municiones caducadas que los rusos juntan para simular un polvorin...


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

SI EEUU está empezando a entrenar a pilotos Ucras en F15 y F16, con el tiempo que conlleva eso, es que esto va para muy largo. Para mi es indicativo que tarde o temprano el cielo será de color azul y amarillo, doctrina OTAN pura y dura.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero si han perdido terreno XD



Los Ucranianos han ganado terreno en Kherson / Norte de Mariupol, han perdido en el Dombass así que técnicamente no han perdido nada 



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Mas habían perdido a principios de marzo y mira ahora. Incluso han recuperado una isla y eso sin tener marina (Y Rusia si que tiene).
> 
> Mucho más había perdido Stalin a principios de 1942 y mira a mediados de 1945.



Perdió TODA Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Báltico, Parte de Rusia hasta 1944 los Alemanes estuvieron dentro de territorio Soviético osea mas de 3 años, Leningrado estuvo asediado hasta 1944 ....Ganaron gracias a la ayuda masiva de Estados Unidos, lo que el propio Stalin reconoció pero esta cuerda de tarados zopencos de la putincelada no admiten.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Ucranianos han ganado terreno en Kherson / Norte de Mariupol, han perdido en el Dombass así que técnicamente no han perdido nada



XD


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

HIMARS disparando misiles ATACMS podría atacar a la Armada rusa en Sebastopol desde las posiciones actuales de Ucrania fuera de Kherson.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Jul 2022)

Reventado otro deposito de municiones Dymitrydemierda, joder pobre Dymitry el que este custodiando eso 


orcorrusos han podido haber perdido en algo su capacidad de bombardeo de saturacion 

@Alabama Anon deja Polonia y ve a cuidar los depósitos de municiones en el Dombass por 200 Euros al mes la Madre orco te necesita


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

Un automóvil con militares de la Federación Rusa explotó en el centro de Severodonetsk, - Luhansk OVA. El auto explotó "inesperadamente", la mayoría de los invasores heridos se encuentran en estado grave. La insatisfacción con las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está creciendo entre la población de la región de Lugansk.


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Las hostias te las van a meter los rusos, pedazo de cobarde, en lugar de ladrar como un perro yanqui vete a Ucrania. Echale huevos si tienes cojones  y vete a matar rusos, bocazas. Los estáis dejando tirados a Zelensky y sus asesinos. el idiota eres tu por tragar con el gobierno de Sanchez. Estamos pagando la gasolina y la cesta de la compra más cara por tu culpa, tu y los otaneros españoles sois responsable de que muchas familias no lleguen a fin de mes.



Anda chaval callate que das vergüenza ajena, eres una mezcla entre asco y pena.


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

K.Galeev, twitter
Planificación rusa a corto plazo y a robar
Los alemanes querían un contrato a largo plazo y los rusos querían "Take the money and Run"

Desde 2014, Rheinmetall no pudo construir Mulino *directamente*. Tuvieron que "dejar" el proyecto a una empresa rusa, a la que proporcionarían los suministros para terminar la construcción. Se agregó una capa adicional a este proyecto. Y mis fuentes dicen que esta capa estaba robando demasiado

Según mis fuentes, el principal problema era institucional. Una vez que Rheinmetall no pudo gestionar la construcción de Mulino directamente, se delegó en una empresa rusa, Гарнизон. Lo que maximizó las utilidades a corto plazo para su gestión. Por eso es de menor calidad de lo previsto

Cuando se habla de la política de sanciones, muchos subestiman lo difícil que es hacer las cosas. Digamos que Putin no puede obtener algo de Europa. "Entonces podría comprarlo a través de X". No, no es "solo". Puede eludir las sanciones agregando capas y proxies. Pero será mucho más caro.

Además, estas capas y representantes están dirigidos por seres sensibles e inteligentes. Quién sabe, tienen influencia ahora debido a una situación muy peculiar. Pero eso no puede durar mucho. ¿A qué te dedicas? Maximizas tus ganancias *a corto plazo*. A menudo a costa de la calidad.

Eso es sobre el horizonte de planificación. Los gerentes alemanes querían construir una asociación duradera (=planificación a largo plazo). Aparentemente, los gerentes rusos querían obtener ganancias y correr. Es por eso que Rheinmetall estaba interesado en construir a Putin el mejor campo de entrenamiento del mundo y los representantes no estaban

Muchos ven la "corrupción" como un gran problema institucional de Rusia. No estoy de acuerdo. (Demasiado salvaje) "corrupción" es un síntoma de planificación a corto plazo. Si sabes que cada decisión y regulación puede ser anulada caprichosamente en cualquier momento, que Siloviki puede aprovecharse de ti...

... que el Kremlin puede darte todas las garantías y aun así romperlas, entonces ¿por qué planearías a largo plazo? ¿Eres tonto? Simplemente maximiza su beneficio y lo almacena en el extranjero. También mudas a tu familia al extranjero lo antes posible. Te mudas al extranjero tan pronto como puedas

El elefante en la habitación es que (la mayoría de) la clase administrativa-corporativa rusa ve al país más como un coto de caza. De ahí la planificación a corto plazo. Entonces, Putin no tiene más remedio que confiar masivamente en extranjeros con una cultura que incentiva la planificación a largo plazo. 
• • •









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Since 2014 Rheinmetall could not be building Mulino *directly*. They had to "leave" the project to a Russian company, which they would provide with supplies to finish construction. An additional layer ...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

El terrorista Strelkov encontró un compañero de copas. Estos dos idiotas están discutiendo el bombardeo de Vinnitsa. Cómo los orcos mediocres desperdician sus misiles Incluso dicen lo estúpido que fue bombardear un lugar donde hay muchos civiles, infraestructura civil. "Esto es un golpe para nosotros mismos".


----------



## neutral295 (15 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Anda chaval callate que das vergüenza ajena, eres una mezcla entre asco y pena.



Lo sabía que eres un cobarde perro yanqui ladrador. Dile a tu amigo Top Gum Maverick Tom Cruise que vaya a matar rusos con su super avión F-22 raptor  vosotros solo ganais las guerras en las pelis


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

Los propagandistas de Putin dicen directamente que Vinnitsa no es suficiente. Exigen abiertamente matar a más civiles, más niños. Así es como se ve el nazismo. 


Por twitter circula esto


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Me acaban de decir que han visto vehículos blindados llegando a Jarkov con una V. Y según comenta la soldadesca orca están reagrupando lo poco que les queda de la laminada VDV y desplazándoos a esa zona. 
Al parecer se les acaba la carne de cañón. 
Y los Wagner? Pero esos cobran, son mercenarios…
Qué raro.


----------



## ELVR (15 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Reventado otro deposito de municiones Dymitrydemierda, joder pobre Dymitry el que este custodiando eso
> 
> 
> orcorrusos han podido haber perdido en algo su capacidad de bombardeo de saturacion
> ...



Estará ocupado colgando imágenes de un Mc Donalds moscovita, que según él se las acaba de pasar un colega y luego resulta estar tomadas por un reportero tailandés.


----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> SI EEUU está empezando a entrenar a pilotos Ucras en F15 y F16, con el tiempo que conlleva eso, es que esto va para muy largo. Para mi es indicativo que tarde o temprano el cielo será de color azul y amarillo, doctrina OTAN pura y dura.



Tienen en perfectas condiciones unos 2.000f16, me parece completamente lógico.


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

Partisanos?

Un automóvil con militares de la Federación Rusa explotó en el centro de Severodonetsk, - Luhansk OVA. El auto explotó "inesperadamente", la mayoría de los invasores heridos se encuentran en estado grave. La insatisfacción con las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está creciendo entre la población de la región de Lugansk.





Con pinzas ,casualidad o causalidad?

*Trampa rusa para el ejército ucraniano en Kherson para implicar a Ucrania en un terrorismo brutal que será llevado a cabo por rusos disfrazados de partisanos ucranianos - Carta del 13 de julio del Viento de Cambio dentro del FSB*

URGENTE: #Rusia ha tendido una trampa al ejército ucraniano en #Kherson : implicar a #Ucrania en un terrorismo brutal que llevarán a cabo rusos disfrazados de partisanos ucranianos. Sucediendo ahora mismo. Ejecución(es) prevista(s) entre ahora y el 15 de julio, hora de Moscú.


Mi traducción de las #FSBletters del 13 de julio del #WindofChange dentro del FSB a @Vlad_Osechkin . Por favor, comparte a lo largo y ancho.
Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). Los paréntesis de Wind of Change están entre [paréntesis]: Asunto: Preparativos para liquidaciones y provocaciones “Debo pedirle que publique inmediatamente esta información.

La liquidación de familiares de alguien del liderazgo (del gobierno títere instalado por Rusia) está siendo planeada (por Rusia) en Kherson. Asumo [no afirmo] que se trata de Stremousov o de una de las personas de su círculo íntimo.
( Stremousov es un traidor ucraniano que se desempeña como jefe adjunto de la Administración Militar-Civil de Kherson, designado por Rusia).

Mecanismo: nuestros especialistas del Estado Mayor General se acercaron a los militares ucranianos disfrazados de "partisanos ucranianos". Se ofrecieron a orquestar la liquidación de "aquellos (ucranianos) involucrados en la colaboración (con Rusia)".

El objetivo es simple: la parte ucraniana debe confirmar su participación en la liquidación inminente.
Objetivos prácticos: el plan es asesinar a un miembro de la familia, una persona cercana, del séquito de los líderes de Kherson [ciudad o región] de la manera más brutal y demostrativa posible.
Selección de acuerdo con el principio estándar: la víctima debe ser empáticamente significativa: una abuela, un niño, una mujer embarazada, etc. Necesitamos asegurar urgentemente pruebas inequívocas del "terrorismo ucraniano".

Si la parte ucraniana, incluso alguien en las Fuerzas Armadas de nivel medio, acepta reconocer el resultado antes de conocer los detalles, se convertirá efectivamente en cómplice. A nadie le importará que el reconocimiento se haya hecho por ignorancia.
Los detalles del asesinato se descubrirán inmediatamente después de que la parte ucraniana asuma la responsabilidad; entonces, Kiev no tendrá ninguna posibilidad de recuperar la situación (de superioridad moral).

Muy simple y brevemente describo el plan por etapas: 1) Los "partisanos de Kherson" (agentes rusos disfrazados) ofrecen a la parte ucraniana la posibilidad de eliminar a alguien del círculo de colaboradores importantes.

2) Si la parte ucraniana está de acuerdo y está dispuesta a asumir la responsabilidad, entonces (la parte rusa cometerá) un asesinato increíblemente brutal de parientes empáticamente significativos para un ex ciudadano ucraniano, en el liderazgo de la administración militar de Kherson.
(Este objetivo) a pesar de que hay muchos miembros de la contrainteligencia rusa allí (en posiciones de liderazgo). Pero los detalles no son revelados.

3) La parte ucraniana hace una declaración pública de que "castigaremos a los colaboradores y personas asociadas con ellos, como lo hicimos hoy", algo así.

4) Se publica el video del brutal asesinato en nombre de los "partisanos" (operativos del Estado Mayor ruso disfrazados de partisanos ucranianos), la parte rusa hace todas las declaraciones necesarias, comienza una clásica operación de información de descrédito y la participación oficial de Kiev estará fuera de toda duda.

5) La comunidad internacional condena esto, reduciendo drásticamente el nivel de apoyo a Kiev. Rusia se enfrenta a la necesidad de "responder a un acto de terrorismo internacional".

Como escribí anteriormente, casi todo está listo para una segunda ofensiva, teniendo en cuenta los errores del 24 al 27 de febrero.

Permítanme explicar mi posición: no me estoy involucrando en la guerra del lado ucraniano contra Rusia en este momento, pero me opongo categóricamente a encasillar a todos y todo en esta guerra, incluido nuestro servicio (FSB) y las fuerzas aliadas.

Ahora ha llegado lejos sin precedentes, pero todavía existe la posibilidad de detener el deslizamiento hacia el terrorismo puro y flagrante.

Estoy seguro de que el objetivo (del terrorismo brutal) ya está identificado; necesitan un resultado para el día 15. La Duma del Estado será convocada urgentemente para esta historia. Los departamentos 6 y 11 (del FSB) están trabajando 24/7, preparando el evento especial.

Los ucranianos también deben ser conscientes de que cualquier acuerdo de ellos para matar a los familiares de sus traidores es inaceptable. Si ya están en contacto con este grupo de "partisanos", déjenlos frenar la posibilidad de asumir la responsabilidad y consideren todos los riesgos posibles.

En pocas palabras, por qué se eligió Kherson: a pesar de que el servicio de contrainteligencia está trabajando arduamente y hay cierto éxito administrativo por parte del personal civil ruso, su rendimiento es bajo.

En cuanto a los viejos cuadros, principalmente #Stremousov , es imposible eliminarlo ahora; necesitamos ejemplos motivadores para los demás (ucranianos para cambiar de bando), y los ejemplos no son buenos en este momento.

Y nadie puede tolerar este nivel de estupidez gerencial por mucho tiempo. Un ejemplo elemental: destinaron 10.000 rublos (por persona) del presupuesto ruso para ayudar a la población local.

El proceso de organización de la distribución de fondos fue asignado a los locales [no podrán robarlos ellos mismos, solo necesitan resolver un problema organizativo simple].
Como resultado, hay un "decreto" que establece que para registrarse (para recibir 10,000 rublos por persona), un representante de un grupo de al menos 10 residentes del área seleccionada debe recolectar documentos de todos los demás y hacer fila para recibir el dinero.

Deben hacer fila durante el toque de queda, por la noche (lo que obviamente no está permitido); de lo contrario, no hay posibilidad de pasar por la fila y toda la fila se reinicia al día siguiente, por lo que sus lugares no se guardan.

El descontento de la población local está creciendo a un ritmo acelerado, ya que las propias autoridades no están resolviendo ni un solo problema local menor: no pueden resolver nada en absoluto.

Además, la población local es extremadamente hostil a Rusia, incluso el segmento supuestamente pasivo de la población. Luchar contra los partisanos es imposible mientras puedan contar con la lealtad y el apoyo de la población. Los partisanos han sido una pesadilla (para Rusia).

Es por eso que se eligió una solución rápida y radical de un solo golpe para todos los problemas. Pero nadie quiere ver que con tales "soluciones" perpetuamos una forma de pensar terrorista en todos sin excepción.

Desafortunadamente, no estoy (injustamente) demonizando a los servicios (de seguridad rusos), es solo que ya no me hago ilusiones. Respetuosamente, todo lo mejor". (FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN de la carta del FSB del 7 de julio de Wind of Change)









Russian trap for Ukrainian military in Kherson to implicate Ukraine in brutal terrorism which will be carried out by Russians disguised as Ukrainian partisans - July 13th Letter from the Wind of Change inside the FSB


Learn about the origins & context of the #FSBletters from the #WindofChange to Vladimir Osechkin, a Russian human-rights activist exiled in France.




www.igorsushko.com


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Tienen en perfectas condiciones unos 2.000f16, me parece completamente lógico.



900 tiene USA. 2000 puede ser toda la OTAN sumando Turquía y Grecia y los que aún no han retirado Noruega, Bélgica y Holanda.


----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 900 tiene USA. 2000 puede ser toda la OTAN sumando Turquía y Grecia y los que aún no han retirado Noruega, Bélgica y Holanda.



Lo que está aparcado en el cementerio de aviones es aún usable...


----------



## Casino (15 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Partisanos?
> 
> Un automóvil con militares de la Federación Rusa explotó en el centro de Severodonetsk, - Luhansk OVA. El auto explotó "inesperadamente", la mayoría de los invasores heridos se encuentran en estado grave. La insatisfacción con las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está creciendo entre la población de la región de Lugansk.
> 
> ...




¿Quiere alguien apostar que esto les va a salir rana como casi todo hasta ahora?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jul 2022)

si gas ,,, lo pasaran a estos edificios...


----------



## moncton (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero si han perdido terreno XD



el tema no es si ucrania ha perdido terreno o no

EL tema es que segun los follaputines en tres dias los rusos se ponian en Lisboa, que si el segundo ejercito del mundo, los ciborgs ultrasonicos de titanio liquido...

Y en 140 dias de guerra han logrado "conquistar" una ciudad a base de destruirla con artilleria, el objetivo de tomar Kiev en 24 horas a tomar por culo, estan perdiendo efectivos a mansalva y pasandolas putas para mantener el control de unas aldeas de mierda en un pais que tiene el PIB de Galicia

Porque para meter el hocico en Donbas y Lugansk no hacia falta sacrificar 35.000 soldados y la mitad de los tanques activos. 

Sin meternos a considerar el papelon que estan haciendo, han demostrado al mundo que el ejercito ruso es una puta mierda que no vale para nada


----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si gas ,,, lo pasaran a estos edificios...



Que buen trabajo desnazificando. Bueno, y descomunizando, desjudiando, desliberalizando, desanarquizando, desmadridismizando...


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que está aparcado en el cementerio de aviones es aún usable...



No se si hay de eso ni cuanto. El inventario es el que es y de los activos tampoco todos son utilizables. Eso para cualquier fuerza aérea. Por no hablar de que lo que lleva años retirado no es Block 72 ni 52, serán versiones muy antiguas a las que les han canibalizado todo lo reutilizable, son células a veces sin motor lo que hay en esos depósitos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

EEUU destina 100 millones de dólares para la formación de pilotos de combate ucranianos


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

Bielorrusia ha entrado en default, que les rescaten sus amigos los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

Si lo que dice el texto que acompañaba al vídeo es cierto, los restos de las VDV, laminadas en buena parte en los primeros meses de guerra, estarían ahora dedicados a vigilar #Jersón y #Nikolayev. Es decir, un frente casi estático.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

Te podían poner una bomba en tu casa, a ver que cara pones...


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> HIMARS disparando misiles ATACMS podría atacar a la Armada rusa en Sebastopol desde las posiciones actuales de Ucrania fuera de Kherson.



Hágase.


----------



## keylargof (15 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Dile a tu amigo Top Gum Maverick Tom Cruise



Top Gum, pinícula patrocinada por Trident. 

De vuelta al ignore ahora anormal295, no te hagas ilusiones, te he sacado sólo porque lo de top gum me ha encantado.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

Pues se confirma el entranamiento y envio de F15 / F16.. se pone interesante, muy probablemente estos aviones se comen con patatas a la chatarra rusa


----------



## Casino (15 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues se confirma el entranamiento y envio de F15 / F16.. se pone interesante, muy probablemente estos aviones se comen con patatas a la chatarra rusa




Además como declaración de intenciones es demoledor. Lo que haga falta.


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La sesión de fuegos artificiales de anoche.
> 
> 
> 
> Según uno de los nuevos ideólogos prorusos de este foro, atacar polvorines es lo más Paco que hay, y no va a suponer ningún contratiempo en la ofensiva rusa. Siempre me ha resultado curioso burbuja.info en este aspecto. Cientos de asesores y profesionales analizando información y posibilidades para decidir donde mandar una salva de cohetes a 100k de $ cada uno cuando aquí en burubuja tenemos a listos que todo lo saben y comentan que eso no vale para nada...



Claro... ellos lo que defienden son los ataques con misiles a población civil, como el de ayer de vinitsia... que hijos de perra... y casi todos son panchos ehhh... espero que USA tome nota y los hunda en el barro un poco más...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Las hostias te las van a meter los rusos, pedazo de cobarde, en lugar de ladrar como un perro yanqui vete a Ucrania. Echale huevos si tienes cojones  y vete a matar rusos, bocazas. Los estáis dejando tirados a Zelensky y sus asesinos. el idiota eres tu por tragar con el gobierno de Sanchez. Estamos pagando la gasolina y la cesta de la compra más cara por tu culpa, tu y los otaneros españoles sois responsable de que muchas familias no lleguen a fin de mes.



Edgar Osvaldo, a dormir venga, que se hace muy tarde en Cuzco...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

Buen cacharro van a recibir los ucras. La versión HIMARS de artillería convecional.


----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

Que sí, que sí, territorios ocupadísimos esas provincias UCRANIANAS.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

Reznikov se nos ha venido arriba el hombre.



Como el calvo tenga razón, preveo ola de suicidios colectivos en el foro e inmolación de las cuentas troll creadas durante estos meses.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jul 2022)

tiene toda la pinta, para las ofensivas exitosas es importante contar con superioridad aerea y los f-15 y f-16 se lo van a conceder. Las ofensivas deben ser tambien eficientes, y el tiempo corre en contra de rusia no a favor.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> SI EEUU está empezando a entrenar a pilotos Ucras en F15 y F16, con el tiempo que conlleva eso, es que esto va para muy largo. Para mi es indicativo que tarde o temprano el cielo será de color azul y amarillo, doctrina OTAN pura y dura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jul 2022)

pondrán la cara de payaso triste ejque que no hay derecho y lo típico



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Reznikov se nos ha venido arriba el hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> Como el calvo tenga razón, preveo ola de suicidios colectivos en el foro e inmolación de las cuentas troll creadas durante estos meses.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jul 2022)

si si en rublos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buen cacharro van a recibir los ucras. La versión HIMARS de artillería convecional.



supongo que saldran diciendo el retrasado pancho que los venden en el mercado negro y tal


----------



## moncton (15 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> supongo que saldran diciendo el retrasado pancho que los venden en el mercado negro y tal



Un follaputin de postin solto en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania que lo de Suecia entrando en la OTAN no importaba porque tenian un ejercito de mierda

Y ese es el nivel de conocimiento que tienen


----------



## ghawar (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Limón (15 Jul 2022)

Magnifica noticia lo de los aviones americanos.
Con superioridad aerea y capacidad artillera a larga distancia nos vamos a reir bastante estos proximos meses.
Viva Ucrania!!
Arriba Europa!!


----------



## arriondas (15 Jul 2022)

Y vacaciones en Perlora. Que no estaba nada mal.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> SI EEUU está empezando a entrenar a pilotos Ucras en F15 y F16, con el tiempo que conlleva eso, es que esto va para muy largo. Para mi es indicativo que tarde o temprano el cielo será de color azul y amarillo, doctrina OTAN pura y dura.



No es que esto vaya para muy largo, que irá, sino que además hay que quitarle a los orcorusos las ganas de empezar una segunda invasión de Ucrania, y eso creo que solo es posible si son derrotados contundentemente.


----------



## uberales (15 Jul 2022)

En fin...


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

Esperamos misiles para HIMARS con un alcance de 300 km - Ministro de Defensa Reznikov. 


hay por ahí un puente que puede estar en peligro


----------



## duncan (15 Jul 2022)

Yago no para, normal que busque colaboradores


----------



## OBDC (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buen cacharro van a recibir los ucras. La versión HIMARS de artillería convecional.



A la sueca se le puede dar cera

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Jul 2022)

"No podemos abandonar Ucrania como perros apaleados", impactantes declaraciones de un comandante ruso a los familiares de la tropa. A este le dan la tacita de polonio o una visita a un gulag vacacional


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Jul 2022)

Una traca orcorrusa, versión camión de suministros


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Jul 2022)

232 tanques PT 91 polacos al frente


----------



## moncton (15 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> "No podemos abandonar Ucrania como perros apaleados", impactantes declaraciones de un comandante ruso a los familiares de la tropa. A este le dan la tacita de polonio o una visita a un gulag vacacional



El postureo, es lo que les hace aguantar

Este piensa que si se retiran sera el fin de rusia, perdida de prestigio terminal, sanciones, revueltas...

Lo que no sabe es que eso es inevitable. El plazo para salvar los muebles ha pasado, la que se les viene encima va a ser de ordago


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Jul 2022)

EL bueno de DEF Mon pillandole la trola al de WAR Gonzo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jul 2022)

mucho javelin y tal pero los STUGNAS IGLAS POLACOS y artilleria d20 es loque mas ha destrozado a los rusos


----------



## Walter Eucken (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tusade (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (15 Jul 2022)

UP. Esperando ansioso videos de achatarramiento orco, se recompensará. Llamadlo mono.


----------



## ghawar (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## atardecer14 (15 Jul 2022)

Pues si los tienen que repoblar con rusos no sé de donde los van a sacar.


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues se confirma el entranamiento y envio de F15 / F16.. se pone interesante, muy probablemente estos aviones se comen con patatas a la chatarra rusa



Eso es a largo plazo, con lo que lleva formar pilotos en un aparato específico me extrañaría verlos en Ucrania antes de 6 meses.


----------



## 917 (15 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Un follaputin de postin solto en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania que lo de Suecia entrando en la OTAN no importaba porque tenian un ejercito de mierda
> 
> Y ese es el nivel de conocimiento que tienen



Suecia tiene aviones propios, los SAAB, tanques propios y una de las mejores fábricas de cañones del mundo, los Bofors.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El postureo, es lo que les hace aguantar
> 
> Este piensa que si se retiran sera el fin de rusia, perdida de prestigio terminal, sanciones, revueltas...
> 
> Lo que no sabe es que eso es inevitable. El plazo para salvar los muebles ha pasado, la que se les viene encima va a ser de ordago



Mientras tanto en el mundo real 4 jefes de estado europeo fuera y la policía en Holanda disparando a granjeros... XD


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Suecia tiene aviones propios, los SAAB, tanques propios y una de las mejores fábricas de cañones del mundo, los Bofors.



Los tanques no son propios son modificaciones por esa regla puedes decir que los leopard E son españoles...


----------



## 917 (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los tanques no son propios son modificaciones por esa regla puedes decir que los leopard E son españoles...



Me refiero a unos de fabricación y diseño sueco que no tienen torreta para conseguir un perfil muy bajo, el carro "S" o "Strindwagen".


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Me refiero a unos de fabricación y diseño sueco que no tienen torreta para conseguir un perfil muy bajo, el carro "S" o "Strindwagen".



Llevan retirados más de 25 años shur


----------



## 917 (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Llevan retirados más de 25 años shur



Yo es que me acuerdo de unas guías Osprey sobre tecnología militar que tenía..eran unos cuadernillos sobre aviones, tanques, misiles, el Ejército Soviético...
Suecia dispone de buen armamento y un ejército moderno y bien entrenado...


----------



## atardecer14 (15 Jul 2022)

Sí, los van a llenar de gente, que en Rusia ya no tienen sitio donde meterlos y seguro que estan deseando ir a ciudades completamente arrasadas


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo es que me acuerdo de unas guías Osprey sobre tecnología militar que tenía..eran unos cuadernillos sobre aviones, tanques, misiles, el Ejército Soviético...
> Suecia dispone de buen armamento y un ejército moderno y bien entrenado...



Disponía, paso en general igual que Alemania.
El ejercito alemán federal era el mejor, ahora tienen dos tanques operados por Ahmed y un ruso.

De hecho en Suecia hubo mucha polémica porque tenían 1 millón de máscaras anti biológicas y cuando llegó el covid y las necesitaban en hospitales resultó que habían vendido todas.. 
Vamos que todas esas armas están por lo general vendidas o fundidas hace mucho, por supuesto aún queda algo de esa industria, igual que en Alemania, pero no es ni de lejos lo que era y han perdido demasiado tiempo.


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Disponía, paso en general igual que Alemania.
> El ejercito alemán federal era el mejor, ahora tienen dos tanques operados por Ahmed y un ruso.
> 
> De hecho en Suecia hubo mucha polémica porque tenían 1 millón de máscaras anti biológicas y cuando llegó el covid y las necesitaban en hospitales resultó que habían vendido todas..
> Vamos que todas esas armas están por lo general vendidas o fundidas hace mucho, por supuesto aún queda algo de esa industria, igual que en Alemania, pero no es ni de lejos lo que era y han perdido demasiado tiempo.



Los alemanes conservan capacidad de producción, esta es la única capacidad que cuenta. Un ejercito es caro de mantener y sino tiene utilidad pues se desmantela. 

A los rusos les paso lo mismo tenían 9000 unidades del T-72 del que antes de todo esto tenían unos 2000 operativos, ahora les devén quedar unos 1200. Los rusos tenian el T90 pero hora no tienen capacidad de producción, solo lo que les quede en los estocs, les faltan la mitad de los componentes, solo podrán fabricar modelos simplificados


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos relata como se fraguó la operación Vinnytsia y las mentiras inventadas para justificar la canallada rusa

¿Qué tan rudo es el ejército ruso?

Vladimir Putin ha llamado al Colectivo Oeste “Imperio de las Mentiras”.

Bien podría haber hablado sobre el "imperio" que ha construido: fanfarronería magnificada por la televisión y aire caliente con tecnologías soviéticas decrépitas e infraestructura en ruinas en el interior.

He aquí un ejemplo reciente de su extraño modus operandi.

El Jefe de Estado Mayor Sergey Shoigi muestra el informe del centro de mando del ejército UA himarsing (him-arsing en inglés británico) de la 20ª División de Fusileros Motorizados de la Guardia que ha eliminado al menos dos Coroneles y dos Tenientes Coroneles del presidente Vladimir Putin.

El presidente participa activamente en la planificación y microgestión de las operaciones militares como si jugara World of Tanks o Warhammer 4000.

Debido al poder absoluto que Putin tiene en Rusia, juega con vidas reales. Independientemente de la barbarie de las acciones solicitadas y cometidas por orden suya y en su nombre, como de costumbre, Putin enfrentará las consecuencias con absoluta impunidad, lo que se sumará a su sólida convicción de que se ha elevado por encima de los seres conscientes.

La noticia del centro de comando militar himarsed en la región ocupada de Kherson enfurece al comandante en jefe. Golpea el escritorio de diez metros con el puño y grita: “¡Exijo retribución! ¡No me importa cómo, pero lo quiero ahora !

Shaken Sergey Shoigu llama a Valery Gerasimov, que ha estado bebiendo de nuevo, al cuartel general de las Fuerzas Armadas en Frunze Embankment, al otro lado del río Moscú desde Gorky Park, donde no hace mucho Scorpions afirmó haber escuchado el "Viento de cambio sopla directamente en el rostro del tiempo.”

Sergey Shoigu le grita a Sergey Gerasimov y exige retribución de inmediato. Sergey Gerasimov luego se pone en contacto con el general Sergey Surovikin, quien supervisa los bombardeos de Ucrania para aterrorizar a los 'ukrnazis' para que se sometan al Nuevo Imperio Mongol, e insiste en una acción inmediata.

Hasta ahora no se ha dicho nada específico, no se han revelado detalles de la retribución y, por lo tanto, no está claro con qué severidad se debe administrar el castigo para hacer felices a Putin, Shoigu y Gerasimov.

Sin embargo, una cosa es segura, tiene que ser grande .

Entonces, en lugar de ordenar la táctica terrorista habitual de bombardear bloques de apartamentos en Kharkiv desde lanzacohetes múltiples en el óblast de Belgorod, Surovkin llama por Skype al centro de comando de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol. El excomandante, el almirante Osipov, está bajo arresto por perder el buque insignia Moskva, y no hay una idea clara de quién está a cargo de la flota.

Esto hace que los almirantes se pongan nerviosos y nerviosos, ya que cualquiera de ellos puede ser el próximo chivo expiatorio transferido esposado al centro de detención preventiva de Lefortovo en Moscú, sodomizado con un palo de escoba y luego vertido agua hirviendo en el ano.

La retribución tiene que ser masiva . Colocan el mapa de Ucrania sobre la mesa frente a ellos y pasan unos minutos tensos buscando un lugar adecuado.

Vinnytsia, una ciudad de 370.000 habitantes, 125 millas al suroeste de Kyiv. Alberga la sede de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. En marzo, usaron misiles de crucero para intentar alcanzarlo.

"Vamos a golpearlo de nuevo".

“Pero, ¿y si nos lo perdimos de nuevo ? ¿Qué pasa si estamos malditos? ¡Putin nos encarcelará a todos por otro fracaso!”.

Los almirantes reflexionan sobre Google Maps de Vinnitsa para encontrar algo adecuado dentro de los límites de la ciudad digno de represalia, porque no pueden perderse la ciudad, así que al menos matarán a algunos mirnyak (civiles). Mejor que nada.

Casa de Oficiales. Como en cualquier otro lugar de Ucrania y Rusia, es una mera sala de conciertos utilizada para eventos culturales y sociales, por lo que tienen que inventar una historia creíble.

“Digamos a los superiores que hubo una reunión entre oficiales de la fuerza aérea ucraniana y proveedores de armas extranjeros”.

La siguiente orden recae en el comandante del submarino en el Mar Negro para lanzar cinco misiles de crucero Kalibr por valor de 32,5 millones de dólares en la Cámara de Oficiales de Vinnitsa.







Temprano en la mañana, dos misiles son derribados sobre Ucrania. Un misil no alcanza la Cámara de Oficiales por unas doscientas yardas, golpeando directamente un área comercial en la planta baja de un bloque de apartamentos y matando a todos los que estaban dentro, al menos 23 personas. Dos misiles impactaron en la Cámara de Oficiales, en su mayoría vacía.






Una de las víctimas era un ingeniero de sonido de la cantante Roxolanas, quien debía presentarse en la Casa de Oficiales el mismo día, a las 6 p. m.,

según el sitio web de la Casa de Oficiales, y estaba en proceso de montaje de sonido. sistema en el escenario... Muy poco probable que fuera para la reunión con malos dignatarios extranjeros que estaban a punto de vender armas a los ukrnazis.

Los almirantes rusos informaron en la cadena de mando que liquidaron a cientos de vendedores de armas extranjeros y eliminaron todo el centro de mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania que se reunía temprano en la mañana en la Cámara de Oficiales, en Vinnitsa.

Hay una expresión rusa "correr delante de la locomotora".

Los siervos del estado particularmente aduladores que quieren mostrarle a su amo que son los mejores siervos que pueden ser, toman la iniciativa y hacen el trabajo antes de que se lo pidan.

Tal individuo es Margarita Simonyan, la directora de RT. Ella llama a Putin "nachalnik" (jefe) y siempre trata de ser la persona más sanguinaria y bárbara de la sala para impresionar al jefe con su ciega lealtad y demostrar que es la sierva número uno.

Después de enterarse de la huelga de Vinnitsa, Simonyan pensó que podía tomar esta noticia y seguir adelante. Ella llama al Ministerio de Defensa que aún no ha recibido la explicación oficial de los almirantes por qué demonios atacaron el centro de Vinnitsa.

No hay tiempo que perder y deben decirle algo a Margarita o de lo contrario el soplón se quejará al presidente de su incompetencia.

Y dicen lo primero que les viene a la mente, sabiendo bien que ella es cercana al presidente y no pueden postergar la respuesta.






Simonyan publica 'evidencia' en su canal de Telegram.

“Le pregunté al MinDef dónde atacaron en Vinnitsa. Ellos respondieron: “En la Cámara de Oficiales, había un lugar temporal para la dislocación de los nazis”. También me enviaron fotos. los publico

La evidencia son los soldados que ayudan a los sobrevivientes a cargarlos en camillas y caminar hasta las ambulancias. Vinnitsa está llena de militares, por lo que no sorprende que haya muchos soldados armados, pero para MinDef y Simonyan eso es prueba suficiente de que hay 'nazis' y que han sido duramente golpeados.

Al día siguiente sale la versión oficial sobre el encuentro con vendedores de armas extranjeros pero ya está claro que todo era mentira.

Los almirantes tenían que informar sobre matar peces grandes, no ser sodomizados con una escoba como su comandante.

Surovkin quiere mantener el trabajo en el que no tiene competencia (un conductor de tanques que supervisa vuelos de salida), y debe verse bien.

Gerasimov quiere seguir emborrachándose para olvidar que traicionó a la Patria por una pandilla de ladrones.

Shoigu quiere seguir follándose a chicas y pintando sobre madera en su mansión con temática de Pagoda.

Y el zar Putin quiere jugar con sus soldados de juguete que son vidas de personas reales.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los alemanes conservan capacidad de producción, esta es la única capacidad que cuenta. Un ejercito es caro de mantener y sino tiene utilidad pues se desmantela.
> 
> A los rusos les paso lo mismo tenían 9000 unidades del T-72 del que antes de todo esto tenían unos 2000 operativos, ahora les devén quedar unos 1200. Los rusos tenian el T90 pero hora no tienen capacidad de producción, solo lo que les quede en los estocs, les faltan la mitad de los componentes, solo podrán fabricar modelos simplificados



Lo mejor de todo es que las sanciones que afectaron al T90 que era principalmente la prohibición de venta de sensores de visión térmica franceses se pusieron en efecto en 2014.
Se estudio, se hizo ingeniería inversa y ahora los T90M tienen sensores térmicos de tercera generación mientras que incluso los M1A2 S3 americanos los siguen teniendo de segunda con simples mejoras digitales


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que las sanciones que afectaron al T90 que era principalmente la prohibición de venta de sensores de visión térmica franceses se pusieron en efecto en 2014.
> Se estudio, se hizo ingeniería inversa y ahora los T90M tienen sensores térmicos de tercera generación mientras que incluso los M1A2 S3 americanos los siguen teniendo de segunda con simples mejoras digitales



De tercera generación o de tercera mano?


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que las sanciones que afectaron al T90 que era principalmente la prohibición de venta de sensores de visión térmica franceses se pusieron en efecto en 2014.
> Se estudio, se hizo ingeniería inversa y ahora los T90M tienen sensores térmicos de tercera generación mientras que incluso los M1A2 S3 americanos los siguen teniendo de segunda con simples mejoras digitales



De T90M hay noticia de 3 unidades, una destruida, otra abandonada y la tercera hay un video del domingo operando.

Capacidad de producción del T90M desde el 2016 es de unas 100 unidades


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De T90M hay noticia de 3 unidades, una destruida, otra abandonada y la tercera hay un video del domingo operando.
> 
> Capacidad de producción del T90M desde el 2016 es de unas 100 unidades



Teniendo en cuenta que las pruebas estatales se pasaron en 2019 y que de los 100+ operativos 65 se fabricaron en 2021, me parece un número correcto ...
Por cierto, hace un mes salieron 10 de la fábrica nuevecitos y bendecidos por el sacerdote jeje
Nada mal para ser uno de los países más sancionados desde el 2014 y ahora el más no te parece? 

t.me/intelslava/29034


----------



## favelados (15 Jul 2022)

De momento lo único que se está construyendo en Mariupol son fosas comunes..

Eso sí, con vistas al mar


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De T90M hay noticia de 3 unidades, una destruida, otra abandonada y la tercera hay un video del domingo operando.
> 
> Capacidad de producción del T90M desde el 2016 es de unas 100 unidades



Y lo mejor es que Rusia va a dejar de vender equipamiento militar chatarra. Excepto aks que cada país ya tiene su copia, la industria militar rusa va a quedar para consumo propio y para algún país pobre y follacabras..., nadie va a comprar aviones fáciles de derribar con *un GPS chino pegado con cinta aislante*, ni misiles que hacen falta 100 para aproximarse al objetivo y que además se caen y se vuelven contra quién los disparó, ni submarinos de mierda que desaparecen, ni tanques de última generación que en la vida real son chatarra, etc.

Industria militar rusa kaput , gracias Putin ahora el mundo conoce mejor tus armas.


----------



## paconan (15 Jul 2022)

Que había otra reunión de traficantes de armas con nazis?

Alrededor de las 18:00, Avdiivka fue bombardeada. Hubo un golpe en un edificio residencial.


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que las pruebas estatales se pasaron en 2019 y que de los 100+ operativos 65 se fabricaron en 2021, me parece un número correcto ...
> Por cierto, hace un mes salieron 10 de la fábrica nuevecitos y bendecidos por el sacerdote jeje
> Nada mal para ser uno de los países más sancionados desde el 2014 y ahora el más no te parece?
> 
> t.me/intelslava/29034



Que tendría que revisar los datos, hace tiempo vi un reportaje sobre el T90M y el sistema antimisiles. Había muchos componentes exóticos, muchas piezas de orígenes muy diferentes.

El tema de estas armas son la cantidad, coste, tiempo de producción. De Javelins les pueden mandar 10.000 unidades, básicamente porque estaban a punto de caducar

En esta guerra estan utilizando el T-72 y el T-80, no pueden arriesgar los pocos carros modernos, con los porcentajes de perdidas que tienen. Entiendo que las mejores unidades estan desplegadas en los puntos estrategicos y que no se van a desplegar en Ukraina.


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El postureo, es lo que les hace aguantar
> 
> Este piensa que si se retiran sera el fin de rusia, perdida de prestigio terminal, sanciones, revueltas...
> 
> Lo que no sabe es que eso es inevitable. El plazo para salvar los muebles ha pasado, la que se les viene encima va a ser de ordago



Pues eso díselo a los del otro jilo “gemelo”… Mae mia, que cuadrilla de desequilibrados… que nos vamos a morir de frío, etc…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (15 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que Rusia va a dejar de vender equipamiento militar chatarra. Excepto aks que cada país ya tiene su copia, la industria militar rusa va a quedar para consumo propio y para algún país pobre y follacabras..., nadie va a comprar aviones fáciles de derribar, ni misiles que hacen falta 100 para aproximarse al objetivo y que además se caen y se vuelven contra quién los disparó, ni submarinos de mierda que desaparecen, ni tanques de última generación que en la vida real son chatarra, etc.
> 
> Industria militar rusa kaput , gracias Putin ahora el mundo conoce mejor tus armas.



Suscribo al cien por cien.
No hay mejor escaparate para la venta de material militar que el desempeño de este en condiciones de combate real, contra un enemigo auténtico. En este sentido, los turcos se van a poner las botas con sus drones, franceses y americanos con su artillería, y británicos y otros (españoles incluidos) con sus respectivos tubitos de la risa contracarro. En las próximas ferias de armas y concursos de venta de países por todo el mundo ya sabemos quienes venderán sus cosas y quienes casi mejor que ni se molesten.
Después de lo visto la industria militar rusa de exportación, en particular blindados de todo tipo y aviones, puede darse por finiquitada.


----------



## ELVR (15 Jul 2022)

Hay quien cree que la tecnología dimitri es la pu%a #ostia si un mago con barbas y camisón echa agua mágica por encima:


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Que tendría que revisar los datos, hace tiempo vi un reportaje sobre el T90M y el sistema antimisiles. Había muchos componentes exóticos, muchas piezas de orígenes muy diferentes.
> 
> El tema de estas armas son la cantidad, coste, tiempo de producción. De Javelins les pueden mandar 10.000 unidades, básicamente porque estaban a punto de caducar
> 
> En esta guerra estan utilizando el T-72 y el T-80, no pueden arriesgar los pocos carros modernos, con los porcentajes de perdidas que tienen. Entiendo que las mejores unidades estan desplegadas en los puntos estrategicos y que no se van a desplegar en Ukraina.



O sea que en general hemos pasado de "son incapaces de hacer mas" a no los teneis ahora mismo en los suficientes numeros  , un tanque que se termino de desarrollar en 2019, 5 años despues de las sanciones, no te parece fantastico? 


MAUSER dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que Rusia va a dejar de vender equipamiento militar chatarra. Excepto aks que cada país ya tiene su copia, la industria militar rusa va a quedar para consumo propio y para algún país pobre y follacabras..., nadie va a comprar aviones fáciles de derribar, ni misiles que hacen falta 100 para aproximarse al objetivo y que además se caen y se vuelven contra quién los disparó, ni submarinos de mierda que desaparecen, ni tanques de última generación que en la vida real son chatarra, etc.
> 
> Industria militar rusa kaput , gracias Putin ahora el mundo conoce mejor tus armas.



Pues hace 2 semanas les entregamos otros 2 Su-30SME a Myanmar


----------



## Covaleda (15 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hay quien cree que la tecnología dimitri es la pu%a #ostia si un mago con barbas y camisón echa agua mágica por encima:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124336



Todo el mundo sabe allende los Urales que rociar con agua (o vodka, no sabemos) un panel eléctrico de alta tensión es lo mejor para que funcione en óptimas condiciones.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> De momento lo único que se está construyendo en Mariupol son fosas comunes..
> 
> Eso sí, con vistas al mar



Mientras tanto en el mundo real:


----------



## César Borgia (15 Jul 2022)

Conviene recordar de vez en cuando que los "muertos civiles " del Donbás (sin contar la invasión Rusa del 2022) , no son 14.000 o 10.000 que dicen los propagandistas rusos si no unos 3.000 y la mayoría durante la guerra entre el 2014 y 15 , de ambos bandos y el resto militares y milicianos.
Que cuando se quedan sin argumentos para justificar la muerte de civiles ucranianos te sacan los muertos del Dombas, como si fuesen todos pro-Rusos y civiles, no es el caso.

Consejo de derechos humanos de naciones unidas:






https://www.ohchr.org/sites/default/files/Documents/Countries/UA/ReportUkraine16Feb-15May2019_EN.pdf


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> *Pues hace 2 semanas les entregamos otros 2 Su-30SME a Myanmar*



Contratos de varios años antes de la guerra, a ver los contratos que Rusia va a firmar en el futuro.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> SI EEUU está empezando a entrenar a pilotos Ucras en F15 y F16, con el tiempo que conlleva eso, es que esto va para muy largo. Para mi es indicativo que tarde o temprano el cielo será de color azul y amarillo, doctrina OTAN pura y dura.



Me es muy complicado aceptar que EEUU vaya a poner F15s en el tablero.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Contratos de varios años antes de la guerra, a ver los contratos que Rusia va a firmar en el futuro.



La venta de armas ha estado sancionada desde 2014, de hecho la venta del S400 ha paises como Turquia en 2018 (segundo mayor ejercito de la OTAN) causo muchos problemas, lo mismo con India por ejemplo ...  
Asi que respecto a eso ...


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La venta de armas ha estado sancionada desde 2014, de hecho la venta del S400 ha paises como Turquia en 2018 (segundo mayor ejercito de la OTAN) causo muchos problemas, lo mismo con India por ejemplo ...
> Asi que respecto a eso ...



Ahora menos. Rusia está acabada. Hasta una novia rusa que tuve en Valencia hace 20 años está acabada igualmente, el otro día la vi en foto y parece una matroska


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Ahora menos. Rusia está acabada. Hasta una novia rusa que tuve en Valencia hace 20 años está acabada igualmente, el otro día la vi en foto y parece una matroska



JAJAJAAJJA
O sea que estas to picado con Rusia porque la Natasha de turno paso de tu culo


----------



## MAUSER (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> JAJAJAAJJA
> O sea que estas to picado con Rusia porque la Natasha de turno paso de tu culo



Si, se metió a puta cuando se enteró que tenía novia en mi pueblo. Entonces ya me reía de ella, años 90... Todo lo paco y chatarroso que veíamos por la calle le decía que era ruso y ella se mosqueaba.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Si, se metió a puta cuando se enteró que tenía novia en mi pueblo.



Si, si estoy seguro de que si      
Joder que penilla, esque no estas ni a sueldo, estas con el culo rojo como un tomate cherri


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Suscribo al cien por cien.
> No hay mejor escaparate para la venta de material militar que el desempeño de este en condiciones de combate real, contra un enemigo auténtico. En este sentido, los turcos se van a poner las botas con sus drones, franceses y americanos con su artillería, y británicos y otros (españoles incluidos) con sus respectivos tubitos de la risa contracarro. En las próximas ferias de armas y concursos de venta de países por todo el mundo ya sabemos quienes venderán sus cosas y quienes casi mejor que ni se molesten.
> Después de lo visto la industria militar rusa de exportación, en particular blindados de todo tipo y aviones, puede darse por finiquitada.











Indra desarrolla un radar que protege a los blindados de ataques con misiles, nuevas municiones y drones


Indra ha desarrollado un nuevo radar de protección activa que incorpora, subraya la empresa, “las tecnologías digitales más avanzadas” para proteger vehículos, blindados y carros de com ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## Casino (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Indra desarrolla un radar que protege a los blindados de ataques con misiles, nuevas municiones y drones
> 
> 
> Indra ha desarrollado un nuevo radar de protección activa que incorpora, subraya la empresa, “las tecnologías digitales más avanzadas” para proteger vehículos, blindados y carros de com ...
> ...




la verdad es que nada genera más desarrollo tecnológico que las guerras


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Conviene recordar de vez en cuando que los "muertos civiles " del Donbás (sin contar la invasión Rusa del 2022) , no son 14.000 o 10.000 que dicen los propagandistas rusos si no unos 3.000 y la mayoría durante la guerra entre el 2014 y 15 , de ambos bandos y el resto militares y milicianos.
> Que cuando se quedan sin argumentos para justificar la muerte de civiles ucranianos te sacan los muertos del Dombas, como si fuesen todos pro-Rusos y civiles, no es el caso.
> 
> Consejo de derechos humanos de naciones unidas:
> ...



Siglos bombardeando civiles que dicen los macarras del jilo “gemelo”... en fin... hoy les he puesto a todos de hijos de puta para arriba porque celebraban la muerte de esa familia... no veas como se han puesto... yo creo que varios me han puesto en el ignore, de lo cual me alegro, que tengo ya 1000 ignorados y no puedo meter a nadie más...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

No son los que hicieron la web de algun ministerio o algo asi, de Justicia creo y la liaron pardisima?
Me suena que otro shur hablo de eso hace unos años.
Conozco a gente que a trabajado en otra española del sector defensa (Tecnobit) que tela...


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Siglos bombardeando civiles que dicen los macarras del jilo “gemelo”... en fin... hoy les he puesto a todos de hijos de puta para arriba porque celebraban la muerte de esa familia... no veas como se han puesto... yo creo que varios me han puesto en el ignore, de lo cual me alegro, que tengo ya 1000 ignorados y no puedo meter a nadie más...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Tienen una mentalidad que no entiendo. Son borregos? Siguen la corriente ? Son como los compradores de suv?
En fin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el mundo real:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124350
> ...



si casualidad niguno de esas fotos estan en el nucleo urbano


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Madre mia, a este chaval le faltan un par de garrotazos en el lomo a ver si espabila, creo que es de los más borderline que hay en el foro y eso que ya es difícil superar a eminencias como Kukof, pero se está ganando a pulso su puesto en el palmarés de los más idiotas, mi dies para el.



Neutral295 es un enfermo mental, lo demuestra cada vez que publica algo. Yo lo tengo en el ignore ya que sólo dice chorradas y me hace perder el tiempo y trata de ensuciar el hilo contínuamente provocando por si alguien se lia a discutir con él.


----------



## 917 (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Que tendría que revisar los datos, hace tiempo vi un reportaje sobre el T90M y el sistema antimisiles. Había muchos componentes exóticos, muchas piezas de orígenes muy diferentes.
> 
> El tema de estas armas son la cantidad, coste, tiempo de producción. De Javelins les pueden mandar 10.000 unidades, básicamente porque estaban a punto de caducar
> 
> En esta guerra estan utilizando el T-72 y el T-80, no pueden arriesgar los pocos carros modernos, con los porcentajes de perdidas que tienen. Entiendo que las mejores unidades estan desplegadas en los puntos estrategicos y que no se van a desplegar en Ukraina.



Y muchos T-62 soviéticos, traídos desde los almacenes de Siberia, y que son ataúdes sobre orugas...
Parece que no tienen más Armata que para lucirlos en los desfiles en la Plaza Roja.
El ridículo del que se calificaba de segundo ejército del mundo es de carácter apoteósico. Y eso que Ucrania no dispone de aviación moderna, que sino, son capaces de bombardear el Kremlin.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Disponía, paso en general igual que Alemania.
> El ejercito alemán federal era el mejor, ahora tienen dos tanques operados por Ahmed y un ruso.
> 
> De hecho en Suecia hubo mucha polémica porque tenían 1 millón de máscaras anti biológicas y cuando llegó el covid y las necesitaban en hospitales resultó que habían vendido todas..
> Vamos que todas esas armas están por lo general vendidas o fundidas hace mucho, por supuesto aún queda algo de esa industria, igual que en Alemania, pero no es ni de lejos lo que era y han perdido demasiado tiempo.



solo tienen una de las 5 mejores fuerzas aereas del mundo… naa y menos!


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Se confirma lo que me dijeron sobre las derroidas tropas VDV...


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Reznikov se nos ha venido arriba el hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> Como el calvo tenga razón, preveo ola de suicidios colectivos en el foro e inmolación de las cuentas troll creadas durante estos meses.



Me cae bien tito Ole.
Muy simpático.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> solo tienen una de las 5 mejores fuerzas aereas del mundo… naa y menos!





917 dijo:


> Y muchos T-62 soviéticos, traídos desde los almacenes de Siberia, y que son ataúdes sobre orugas...
> Parece que no tienen más Armata que para lucirlos en los desfiles en la Plaza Roja.
> El ridículo del que se calificaba de segundo ejército del mundo es de carácter apoteósico. Y eso que Ucrania no dispone de aviación moderna, que sino, son capaces de bombardear el Kremlin.



Los T-62, son modelos T-62M del ´83, son mejores que los T-72 polacos M1, que no son sino modelos A de exportacion ... Son que usan los ucranianos ahora mismo como su tanque principal al menos de los restos que se encuentran tras las batallas ya que el T-64 en sus diferentes variantes/modernizaciones que era el MBT Ukraniano esta "fuera de Stock" digamos.


----------



## tomcat ii (15 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hay quien cree que la tecnología dimitri es la pu%a #ostia si un mago con barbas y camisón echa agua mágica por encima:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124336



A ver si hace un cortocircuito.


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tienen una mentalidad que no entiendo. Son borregos? Siguen la corriente ? Son como los compradores de suv?
> En fin.



Harman priede y otros tantos... en panchos a sueldo del Kremlin, se ve claramente que no hacen más que enlazar noticias y empiezan a trabajar a las 13h o así...

Otros como zurullov, seronoser (este es peor que zurullov), arriondas y algún otro... van pussy propelled (sus chochos rusos les animan a postear), luego hay commies nostálgicos de la urss como Zhu de, que creo que es de mi pueblo (si algún día veo un viejo tipo Carrillo echando chatos en un bar, sabré quién es), hay otros que odian a USA y por tanto tiene que amar su antítesis (aunque sean mucho peores y en modo cutre)... y luego trastornados varios.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pep007 (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Harman priede y otros tantos... en panchos a sueldo del Kremlin, se ve claramente que no hacen más que enlazar noticias y empiezan a trabajar a las 13h o así...
> 
> Otros como zurullov, seronoser (este es peor que zurullov), arriondas y algún otro... van pussy propelled (sus chochos rusos les animan a postear), luego hay commies nostálgicos de la urss como Zhu de, que creo que es de mi pueblo (si algún día veo un viejo tipo Carrillo echando chatos en un bar, sabré quién es), hay otros que odian a USA y por tanto tiene que amar su antítesis (aunque sean mucho peores y en modo cutre)... y luego trastornados varios.
> 
> ...



La gracia del contra ataque "mediatico intelectual" que inventaron los rusos en la guerra de Vietnam es esta, que con una muy pequeña inversion inicial, incluso sin darle dinero directamente, puedes llegar a crear grandes mostruos como Greta, Echenique, el coletas, y todo un colectivo de intelectuales y oenegetas, que al final ya no hace falta cebarlos mas, ya van en modo obcecado, se han creido la patraña que sale de su verborrea. Como zukov, priede o neutral...

Creo que hay un vidrio de Antxo Bastos que expleca toda esta sutil trama de infiltracion sovietica a partir de Vietnam.

Flower power, greñas y tal...


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Me refiero a unos de fabricación y diseño sueco que no tienen torreta para conseguir un perfil muy bajo, el carro "S" o "Strindwagen".



Si, los recuerdo, los STRV 103 estaban diseñados específicamente para la orografía sueca, hasta que no los tenías encima no te enterabas, La distribución y empeño de los tres ocupantes es magnífico y ese conductor motero artillero , con dos motores uno de ellos a gas, perfil muy bajo de 2m, me recuerda a los célebres Stug3 (anticarro "multiusos"). Pero los efectos de homogeneización europea hicieron como es normal, evolucionar sus carros de combate.
Tienes un vídeo en youtube:



Pero los suecos han desempolvado sus equipos al ver la invasión rusa de ucrania y resucitado programas finalizados que coleccionaban óxido gracias a la gentuza del no a la guerra financiados por el Kremlin que descapitalizó a su ejército.
Este artículo no tiene desperdicio.

Stridsvagn 122: El poderoso tanque sueco que Rusia detesta


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, si estoy seguro de que si
> Joder que penilla, esque no estas ni a sueldo, estas con el culo rojo como un tomate cherri



Estás empezando a cabrearme con tus chorradas hijoputa!


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Y tu también me estás tocando los cojones, ya está bien de decir imbecilidades.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Jul 2022)

Otro bajón en el bombardeo a manta orco, el cambio respecto al día 12 es notable.

Dia 12/07




Día 15/07:


----------



## reinar (15 Jul 2022)

Rusia tiene empantanado al 60-70% de su fuerza terrestre, VDV, e infantería e marina y han sido incapaces de derrotar a Ucrania. A ver si os entra en la cabeza que los mossos d´ la Rosgvardia y los bedeles del ministerio del Aire no cuentan como tropa combatiente en este conflicto.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

Si. Es cierto.
La tuya, me refiero. Como sigas en la onda que llevas Vladimiro te va a pagar con Polonio en vez de con rublos.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Otro bajón en el bombardeo a manta orco, el cambio respecto al día 12 es notable.
> 
> Dia 12/07
> 
> ...



Se notan los daños a las líneas de suministro y almacenes desde hace ya unos días, ya no se mantiene el ritmo de arrasar todo a cañonazos que llevaban esos de "_ej que estamos yendo con musho cuidao_".


----------



## alas97 (16 Jul 2022)

Están trabajando duro los sucnormales prorusos de este subforo para enterrar este hilo.

ahí vaaaa.

Entro a TT t resulta que el #Sebastopol es tendencía. y adivina cuando lo abro.. jejejejejeje

EE.UU. ha proporcionado a #Ucrania misiles de largo alcance para atacar la base naval de #Sebastopol y el puente de Crimea la situación de seguridad en toda Ucrania es inestable y puede deteriorarse La embajada de EE. UU. en Kiev instó a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a huir por temor a las represalias rusas: advierte que la situación de seguridad en toda Ucrania es inestable y puede deteriorarse







La venganza es un plato que se sirve frío.


----------



## moncton (16 Jul 2022)

reinar dijo:


> Rusia tiene empantanado al 60-70% de su fuerza terrestre, VDV, e infantería e marina y han sido incapaces de derrotar a Ucrania. A ver si os entra en la cabeza que los mossos d´ la Rosgvardia y los bedeles del ministerio del Aire no cuentan como tropa combatiente en este conflicto.



En un ejercito moderno por cada soldado combatiente hay 10 "soldados" haciendo otras tareas, desde mover papeles, cocinar, conducir camiones...

Me imagino que en un ejercito paco, corrupto, anticuado y anquilosado en la era sovietica como es el ruso, esa proporcion sera mayor


----------



## duncan (16 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En un ejercito moderno por cada soldado combatiente hay 10 "soldados" haciendo otras tareas, desde mover papeles, cocinar, conducir camiones...
> 
> Me imagino que en un ejercito paco, corrupto, anticuado y anquilosado en la era sovietica como es el ruso, esa proporcion sera mayor



O menor que el hecho de que se dedicarán a robar gallinas no es precisamente indicativo de buena logística. Interesante vídeo:


----------



## pep007 (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Otro bajón en el bombardeo a manta orco, el cambio respecto al día 12 es notable.
> 
> Dia 12/07
> 
> ...



Queda claro que los himars son armas que traen la paz.
Por lo tanto los neutrales deberian apoyar cuanto mas Himars mejor.
Y no digamos ya de cuando lleguen los F15....


----------



## Casino (16 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Están trabajando duro los sucnormales prorusos de este subforo para enterrar este hilo.
> 
> ahí vaaaa.
> 
> ...





Y a ver como mantienen los depósitos de munición y combustible a más de 300 km de las operaciones.
Va a ser un no parar hasta gastar el último cohetito.

A mí me gustaría saber si la fuerza principal del contrataque será desde Jersón hacia Melitopol o desde Zaporiya hacia Melitopol. Desde Zaporiya a Mariupol es otra alternativa, quizá incluso más simbólica para la moral y la voluntad de luchar de los ucranianos.
Los movimientos tácticos son posibles ahora mismo solo sobre el papel, ya debe haber suficientes carros, IFVs y APCs para romper la línea orca de aplicar todos los efectivos en un punto. 
Entiendo que restan dos problemas para concentrar el contingente en donde tengan la intención de abrir la brecha, a saber:

1º La fuerza aérea invasora es muy capaz de provocar pérdidas que malogren el movimiento aunque sea a costa de perder decenas de aparatos, tripulados o no.

2º Los ucranianos no tienen capacidad logística para proporcionar los suministros necesarios a semejante fuerza, el transporte de combustible por sí solo ya limita el alcance de las operaciones de ese contingente.


Puede que la ofensiva se adelante si se consigue saturar la capacidad artillera de los orcos. Sin artillería no son nadie.
Estoy deseando ver vídeos de M113s con los colores de Ucrania vadeando el Dniéper.
El oeste visita al este.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## neutral295 (16 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Edgar Osvaldo, a dormir venga, que se hace muy tarde en Cuzco...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Reinar, da la cara y no te escondas detrás de los asesinos yanquis. Cuzco es una ciudad comprada por los yanquis, que me estás contando?  En Peru deberías todos hablar en inglés y renunciar al español.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido los primeros sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270 y recibirá misiles MGM-140 ATACMS de 300 km de Estados Unidos que pueden impactar en cualquier lugar de Crimea.

Los M270 son iguales a los HIMARS pero están más blindados, conducen más lento y pueden contener el doble de municiones


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

¿Recuerdas todos esos asombrosos drones de combate de bricolaje ucranianos? Los rusos pensaron que podrían ser como los ucranianos.
Pero resulta que siguen siendo rusos.


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Putin es un hijo del sistema que han creado, Putin algún día se irá pero el sistema sobrevivirá aunque para ello sea necesario un gatopardo 
Algo tiene que cambiar para que siga todo igual... 

*Hay movimientos para que el putinismo se instale como una ideología estatal que dure más allá del mandato del presidente.*

Alexander Dugin, el filósofo de la corte del Kremlin, uno de los principales ideólogos de la Rusia moderna y fascista, ha exigido durante más de una década la creación de una ideología distintivamente "euroasiática" en Rusia durante más de una década. A principios de julio, explicó que ahora quiere ir más allá para asegurar “la institucionalización del curso de acción de Putin, no solo la lealtad hacia él personalmente”, para asegurar el legado del presidente.

“Esto implica la afirmación de una nueva ideología, una especie de 'putinismo', en la que se consagrarán los principios básicos de la soberanía integral”, dijo Dugin en su portal, Katehon. “Y luego otros mecanismos políticos y administrativos deberían alinearse con él”.

Se han construido versiones del putinismo en Rusia durante algún tiempo, pero han tendido a centrarse en el culto al presidente. Ahora, con el envejecimiento del dictador (tiene 70 años este año), las élites que lo han apoyado y se han beneficiado de su gobierno están buscando formas de garantizar que el futuro liderazgo del país siga sus instintos políticos y pueda mantener su control sobre el poder. 

En 2014, el profesor y periodista georgiano Oleg Panfilov describió la formación del culto a Putin, comenzando con el establecimiento de la censura y la propaganda oficiales. A esto le siguió el desarrollo de la imagen del “líder”: Putin el judoista, el superhéroe, el cristiano devoto, etc. Las organizaciones juveniles pro-Kremlin como los movimientos Nashi y Young Guard fueron parte del mismo proceso, escribió Panfilov.

Solo tres años antes, era un tema de debate si había un culto a Putin en Rusia. En ese momento, la mayoría de los analistas creían que la “manía de Putin” había sido una característica del comienzo de su reinado, pero que era fundamentalmente diferente del culto a Stalin, que se basaba en el miedo y la reverencia. El corresponsal de la BBC, Artem Krechetnikov, señaló que Putin en los albores de su gobierno era visto con afecto y familiaridad, pero también con ironía. Los grupos de chicas cantaban que "quieren a alguien como Putin" en lugar de sus exnovios alborotadores y borrachos, y los hombres lo veían como uno de los chicos.

La idea de que era “uno de nosotros” fue clave para el posicionamiento de Putin en la mente de los rusos hasta 2012. Ya se le veía encarnar la imagen de un macho macho y un verdadero líder del pueblo, pero al mismo tiempo permitía cierto escepticismo. . En la televisión de esa época todavía había parodias de Putin, aunque no fueran agudas, y las críticas a las autoridades aún no se consideraban un delito.

El siguiente paso en el desarrollo del culto a la personalidad del dictador ruso fue el posicionamiento de Putin como el mal menor. Mientras las protestas populares contra la falsificación de las elecciones parlamentarias sacudían al país en 2011 y 2012, la maquinaria de propaganda estatal comenzó a jugar activamente con los temores de la gente. A los rusos se les dijo que un cambio de liderazgo conduciría inevitablemente al colapso de Rusia, al caos sangriento y a la guerra. Los medios gubernamentales intentaron persuadir a la población de que las protestas y otras “revoluciones de color” fueron creadas por la CIA para llevar a Rusia al mismo destino que Libia y Siria.

En este contexto, los propagandistas trataron de presentar a Putin, aunque tal vez no sea ideal, como el único líder posible con la capacidad de prevenir el caos y acabar con esta supuesta amenaza estadounidense. En febrero de 2012, los periodistas de la oposición señalaron que el argumento más escuchado era: ¿Quién, sino Putin?

El líder aún podía ser criticado levemente, pero los llamados para que renuncie ahora se consideraban como "trabajar para el enemigo". La paz, la estabilidad y la soberanía estaban tan firmemente ligadas a la personalidad de Putin que la gente empezó a creer que sin él no habría Rusia; esto por supuesto significaba que oponerse a Putin era oponerse a la existencia del país. Después de 2012, al líder solo se le permitió ser criticado desde posiciones ultrapatrióticas, por ejemplo, por falta de piedad o porque no había cortado por completo los lazos con Occidente.

Las teorías de la conspiración, propagadas por el diputado de la Duma Estatal de Rusia Unida, Yevgeny Fedorov, comenzaron a extenderse entre la población. Afirmaron que Rusia estaba parcialmente ocupada por los EE. UU. a través de numerosos "agentes estadounidenses en el poder" y que solo un verdadero patriota, como Vladimir Putin, podría detener a estos agentes, y solo si la población de Rusia lo apoyaba. En otras palabras, la continuación de la “ocupación estadounidense” fue culpa de los rusos que dieron al líder nacional un apoyo insuficiente.

Desde 2014, esta línea se ha vuelto dominante. Putin ya no se presenta como el mal menor, sino como el salvador de Rusia y su única esperanza para el futuro. Su culto ha abandonado toda tolerancia a la ironía o la crítica y se promueve especialmente entre los niños, a quienes se anima a unirse a los llamados grupos de jóvenes patrióticos. Anton Krasovsky, un ex opositor convertido en propagandista de Putin, dice que la única forma de lograr un cambio en Rusia es “ amar a Putin ”.

En marzo de 2021, se agregó al Código Penal ruso una disposición que establece la responsabilidad por insultos o calumnias públicas en línea contra el presidente , lo que aprieta aún más la tuerca sobre la disidencia. Sin embargo, muchos rusos son plenamente conscientes de lo que está sucediendo: más de una cuarta parte dijo que había un culto a la personalidad de Putin cuando los encuestadores le preguntaron en octubre.

La última etapa se produjo después del comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania, cuando los propagandistas finalmente comenzaron la creación final de Putin como zar, un comandante supremo infalible cuya autoridad en tiempos de guerra debería ser indiscutible. Incluso los comentaristas rusos que habían vivido en Occidente durante décadas de repente empezaron a hablar de un sistema político arquetípicamente ruso en el que el zar desempeña el papel principal, basado en las aspiraciones del pueblo.

El comienzo de la guerra con Ucrania bajo este dogma fue declarado una verdadera "decisión real", que "la gente esperaba del gobierno".
Putin había sido comparado con un zar antes, y no siempre irónicamente. Por ejemplo, el presidente de Tatarstán, Rustam Minnikhanov, lo describió como “un zar valiente” en 2012, pero en ese momento, esas teorías no tuvieron mucha aceptación entre la población en general. La diferencia ahora es que muchos de los que apoyan a Putin lo ven así, reforzado por él comparándose con Pedro el Grande.

_En el documental Breaking Ties_ de Andrei Loshak , los rusos que apoyan la llamada “operación especial” en Ucrania llaman a Putin “nuestro padre” y no ocultan que su opinión significa más para ellos que las palabras de sus propios hijos.

En este contexto, es una cuestión de conjeturas entender qué podría querer decir Dugin con la institucionalización del putinismo. Es poco probable que se centre en fortalecer aún más el culto a la personalidad, que ya ha alcanzado el máximo culto a la personalidad de la era estalinista. Lo más probable es que esto esté diseñado para garantizar que los métodos del régimen (en lugar de su ideología, que se basa simplemente en la necesidad de permanecer en el poder) sobrevivan a su muerte.

Dado que las expectativas de la sociedad rusa han sido distorsionadas por la propaganda , las élites en torno al presidente temen que, sin acción, el riesgo de tal derrumbe sea muy alto.












How to Ensure Putinism Survives Putin | CEPA


There are moves to have Putinism installed as a state ideology to last beyond the president’s time in office.




cepa.org


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

Un grupo de soldados de la 18.ª División de Ametralladoras y Artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia fue destruido por soldados de la 81.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado y Omega de la Guardia Nacional cerca de Slavyansk.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

"Si no bombardeamos las escuelas, las salas de maternidad y los edificios civiles, no ganaremos esta guerra. Solo matando a civiles presionaremos lo suficiente a Zelensky para que capitule. La reputación del ejército ruso está en juego". - por el canal militar ruso Telegram.

A esto ha quedado el 2 ejercito del mundo, asesinos de niños e inocentes


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

defensores de Ucrania derribaron dos aviones rusos en dirección a Zaporozhye! El enemigo intentó atacar las posiciones ucranianas con dos SU-25 en la zona de los asentamientos de Orihiv y Stepove, pero no tuvo éxito


----------



## mapachën (16 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> La gracia del contra ataque "mediatico intelectual" que inventaron los rusos en la guerra de Vietnam es esta, que con una muy pequeña inversion inicial, incluso sin darle dinero directamente, puedes llegar a crear grandes mostruos como Greta, Echenique, el coletas, y todo un colectivo de intelectuales y oenegetas, que al final ya no hace falta cebarlos mas, ya van en modo obcecado, se han creido la patraña que sale de su verborrea. Como zukov, priede o neutral...
> 
> Creo que hay un vidrio de Antxo Bastos que expleca toda esta sutil trama de infiltracion sovietica a partir de Vietnam.
> 
> Flower power, greñas y tal...



Los panchos son también complejos cobrisos... les ven rubios y tal, y les hacen un poco más de Casito que una americana o francesa, que siempre los va a despreciar... y se ponen todo locos... siempre son varones... pocas panchas vas a ver defendiendo estas mierdas... hay una clara componente sexual aquí... a las panchas los occidentales, a nada que estén un poco decentes, los occidentales no las hacemos ascos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MAUSER (16 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas todos esos asombrosos drones de combate de bricolaje ucranianos? Los rusos pensaron que podrían ser como los ucranianos.
> Pero resulta que siguen siendo rusos.



Joder que torpes... Han cortado el vídeo pero estaría bien verlos correr para no morir con su propia granada.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

Pocas veces se capta a la defensa antiaérea actuando contra misiles de crucero en directo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Otros como zurullov, seronoser (este es peor que zurullov), arriondas y algún otro... van pussy propelled



Madre, que jartada de reir con lo de "pussy propelled".


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin es un hijo del sistema que han creado, Putin algún día se irá pero el sistema sobrevivirá aunque para ello sea necesario un gatopardo
> Algo tiene que cambiar para que siga todo igual...
> 
> *Hay movimientos para que el putinismo se instale como una ideología estatal que dure más allá del mandato del presidente.*
> ...



Después de Vladimir Putin vendrá Pladimir Vutin. El cambio, si hay alguno, será superficial y dependerá de las circunstancias (de cuanto necesite la oligarquía mafiosa a Occidente para no irse por el desagüe)


----------



## moncton (16 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Si no bombardeamos las escuelas, las salas de maternidad y los edificios civiles, no ganaremos esta guerra. Solo matando a civiles presionaremos lo suficiente a Zelensky para que capitule. La reputación del ejército ruso está en juego". - por el canal militar ruso Telegram.
> 
> A esto ha quedado el 2 ejercito del mundo, asesinos de niños e inocentes




Ese es un error de calculo gigantesco

Lo mismo penso Hitler con los bombardeos de las ciudades inglesas, penso que romperia la voluntad de luchar de los british pero en realidad los encabrono mas porque se dieron cuenta que era una lucha por supervivencia

Ademas, cada bomba que caia en una escuela o edificio de viviendas no caia en un aerodromo militar o fabrica

Segun dicen los historiadores, el RU casi tenia perdida la batalla aerea cuando los alemanes derivaron esfuerzos a bombardear civiles y les dio el respiro que necesitaban para recuperarse

Algo parecido paso con los bombardeos aliados a las ciudades alemanas, muchas bajas pero en terminos militares no fueron gran cosa

Lo que consiguen es encabronar al rival y reforzar su conviccion para resistir


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania ha recibido los primeros sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270 y recibirá misiles MGM-140 ATACMS de 300 km de Estados Unidos que pueden impactar en cualquier lugar de Crimea.
> 
> Los M270 son iguales a los HIMARS pero están más blindados, conducen más lento y pueden contener el doble de municiones



Parece que los pepinos grandes aún no están confirmados, o ya es definitivo? Si fuera así en Sevastopol tienen que están un poco más ocupados que de costumbre, y con sudores fríos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2022)

un ejemplo de combates


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

parece que el puente de crimea esta en jake


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor Brutalsky


¿Por qué Rusia hizo el comunismo?

Hola
Mi nombre Brutalsky VZ Como todos mis compatriotasZ, soy zarista, comunista, capitalista y fascista. Brutalsky es como muñecas Matryoshka anidando, una dentro de otra, en el exterior Botox Putin en gafas de sol con el torso desnudo.

¿Cómo es que el camarada está tan loco? Es porque no entiendes. Rusia es complicada. Considerar.

Rusia hizo el comunismo en 1917, porque el capitalismo del zarismo no tuvo éxito. Sin efecto de goteo. Demasiados campesinos ignorantes procrean como conejos pero no en suelo tropical no pueden alimentar a siete hijos. Adolescentes hambrientos van a San Petersburgo y comienzan disturbios.

Los hermanos comunistas se aprovechan de la situación, en el fondo son terroristas. Mata a los capitalistas del zar de arriba a abajo.

Luego mata al ejército del zar de arriba a abajo.

Luego quieren matar judíos, pero los judíos huyen inteligentemente a Estados Unidos.

Luego mata a los campesinos productivos.

Entonces primero en el mundo legalizar el aborto. ¡No más siete hijos por familia! De ahora en adelante, dos. Un niño y una niña. Si dos niñas - aborto porque la niña es una gran carga en MuzzleLand. Y luego, una familia feliz tiene niños, pero el astuto terrorista georgiano Stalin envía a niños adultos a la picadora de carne de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y medio mueren.

No hay problema, las mujeres procrearán más bebés, dice el asesino en masa Marshal Zhukov. Las mujeres no quieren: ¿qué pasa si otra picadora de carne y las niñas, como dije, una gran carga para la familia en MuzzleLand.

El terrorista Stalin prohíbe el aborto, pero demasiado tarde: pronto los astutos yanquis inventan la píldora.

Empeora y luego empeora, como siempre ocurre en MuzzleLand.

El comunismo tampoco tuvo éxito. Todo kaput. Entonces el capitalista tampoco tuvo éxito. Kaput. Así que ahora intentamos con el fascismo.

¿Quizás somos buenos nazis?

No, tampoco buenos nazis porque no tienen disciplina y prefieren quedarse en casa viendo propaganda que andar en tanque. No somos realmente buenos en nada. Lo cual creo que no está mal. Alguna nación tiene que apestar absolutamente en todo, excepto en patinadores artísticos, gimnastas, tenistas, saltadores de pértiga, campeones olímpicos, que debe admitirse como una ocupación no muy práctica.

Las pancartas y consignas soviéticas crean una dicotomía: buen comunista, mal capitalista. Los abuelos del Kremlin creen que viven para siempre.

Crecieron en esas pancartas, babean con leche materna.

La leche materna se secó en los pechos comunistas de las madres soviéticas: demasiado estrés en la sala de maternidad. Es peor que GULAG. La leche venía de Milk Kitchens, hecha de vaca. Algunos dicen que nuestra bovinidad social de la que todo el mundo se ríe es de la leche de vaca de Milk Kitchens.

Cuando llega el momento de ser capitalistas después del comunismo kaput, copiamos y nos convertimos en la caricatura del capitalista. Rusky Oligarch es Potemkin Capitalist.™

Para reírte, Westernsky, observa cómo cambian las tornas. ¡Es un mal capitalista quién es exactamente la Rusia de Putin, y usted, Vesternsky, es como un comunista!

Brutalsky todavía piensa en consignas y dicotomías comunistas. Creen que Putin es un buen comunista que lucha contra los malos capitalistas en nombre de MuzzleLand, que abarca a los ucranianos a quienes los malos capitalistas les lavaron el cerebro y necesitan pasar por campos de filtración para convertirse en buenos ciudadanos soviéticos.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Jul 2022)

Destrucción de automóviles y mano de obra de terroristas con un golpe certero de un dron


----------



## repompero (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que las sanciones que afectaron al T90 que era principalmente la prohibición de venta de sensores de visión térmica franceses se pusieron en efecto en 2014.
> Se estudio, se hizo ingeniería inversa y ahora los T90M tienen sensores térmicos de tercera generación mientras que incluso los M1A2 S3 americanos los siguen teniendo de segunda con simples mejoras digitales



Afirmaciones extraordinarias, requieren pruebas extraordinarias. ¿No le parece?


----------



## ELVR (16 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Si no bombardeamos las escuelas, las salas de maternidad y los edificios civiles, no ganaremos esta guerra. Solo matando a civiles presionaremos lo suficiente a Zelensky para que capitule. La reputación del ejército ruso está en juego". - por el canal militar ruso Telegram.
> 
> A esto ha quedado el 2 ejercito del mundo, asesinos de niños e inocentes



Podía haber estado firmado por el mismísimo Bomber Harris.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

drones y satelites del abuelo en el cielo del mar negro









Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ELVR (16 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un poco de humor Brutalsky
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué Rusia hizo el comunismo?
> ...



MuzzleLand = Bozalia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

influencias extranjeras? como quejarse por carreteras sin asfaltar
esto conduce a una inmediata inseguridad y psicosis juridica. AJEDREZ
ahora si que los rusos que andan por el foro mamandosela al khan no vuelven


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin está ganando la guerra y Biden lo sabe, jaja. Otaneros estáis jodido, eso os pasa por cobardes. Que vayan soldados yanquis al conflicto si tienen huevos. Este invierno al UE comprará gas y petróleo ruso en rublos, no tiene alternativa porque EEUU es una mierda, jaja. Hay que ser imbécil para sancionar un pais que luego te provoca la ruina. EEUU demuestra que es una mierda colgado de un palo, las sanciones no funcionan, los paises de la OTAN están engañados en especial España. Recomendaciones del gobierno Sanchez, aire acondicionado a 25º y en invierno la calefacción a 19º las medidas energéticas solo se aplicará a los borregos otaneros vacunados la tvs corruptas para dar noticias de desinformación estarán exenta de esta medida.



Muy desiquilibrado tienes que estar para estar todo el día soltando las mismas tonterías en un foro de internet. Hay vida fuera de aquí, amigos, ligues, deporte, huerta, piscina, leer, familia....

Yo lo entendería si estás físicamente discapacitado (lo de psíquicamente discapacitado lo dejamos para otro día) y la única diversión es repetir tus mantras a todas horas por aqui, si es así perdona.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (16 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> influencias extranjeras? como quejarse por carreteras sin asfaltar
> esto conduce a una inmediata inseguridad y psicosis juridica. AJEDREZ
> ahora si que los rusos que andan por el foro mamandosela al khan no vuelven



Volvemos a los buenos viejos tiempos:






Artículo 58 (Código Penal de la RSFS de Rusia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jul 2022)

Leído en la prensa de Ucrania.

Totalmente aplicable a muchos Burbujistas.

"Un estadounidense tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a su esposa.

Un francés tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a su amante.

Un alemán tiene una esposa y una amante: ama tanto a su esposa como a su amante.

El ruso tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a Putin."


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

Y aquí el Iron Dome en Israel, la diferencia es notable.


----------



## 917 (16 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Eso es a largo plazo, con lo que lleva formar pilotos en un aparato específico me extrañaría verlos en Ucrania antes de 6 meses.



¿No se pueden vender F-16 a Ucrania y que contraten a pilotos americanos o israelíes?.
Alguien conocerá la historia de los Tigres Voladores, supongo....


----------



## naburiano (16 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La culpa de esta guerra la tiene directamente Putin, indirectamente la UE por solo tener un proveedor de gas y cancelar las nucleares... Es así, no hay más. Si UE hubiera tenido más proveedores, ni Rusia se hubiera atrevido a tanto y si lo hiciera las sanciones hubieran hecho efecto real.



Putin entro para que la OTAN no atacase el Donbass.

No le quedaba otra.


----------



## MAUSER (16 Jul 2022)

.El presidente Vladimir Putin promulgó una legislación que amplía la etiqueta de "agente extranjero" para incluir a cualquier persona que se considere que ha caído bajo "influencia extranjera" de cualquier tipo - Moscow Times


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> influencias extranjeras? como quejarse por carreteras sin asfaltar
> esto conduce a una inmediata inseguridad y psicosis juridica. AJEDREZ
> ahora si que los rusos que andan por el foro mamandosela al khan no vuelven



Joder han vuelto al KGB y al comunismo radical. Mañana tu vecino con el que no te hablas te denuncia por antirruso y vas a Siberia. Tomad nota betillas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Jul 2022)

y en yemen como va la cosa? Han bombardeado población civil?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

aquí putincel medio volviendo a rusia tras años de servicio en el palanganato





MAUSER dijo:


> .El presidente Vladimir Putin promulgó una legislación que amplía la etiqueta de "agente extranjero" para incluir a cualquier persona que se considere que ha caído bajo "influencia extranjera" de cualquier tipo - Moscow Times
> 
> 
> Joder han vuelto al KGB y al comunismo radical. Mañana tu vecino con el que no te hablas te denuncia por antirruso y vas a Siberia. Tomad nota betillas.


----------



## neutral295 (16 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Muy desiquilibrado tienes que estar para estar todo el día soltando las mismas tonterías en un foro de internet. Hay vida fuera de aquí, amigos, ligues, deporte, huerta, piscina, leer, familia....
> 
> Yo lo entendería si estás físicamente discapacitado (lo de psíquicamente discapacitado lo dejamos para otro día) y la única diversión es repetir tus mantras a todas horas por aqui, si es así perdona.



El mantra lo repite las tvs corruptas cada día, de que Putin está perdiendo la guerra. Por qué estás del lado de la corrupción, si eres un asalariado esclavo del capitalismo radical yanqui bajo el disfraz del PSOE y Podemos? 
Y no hagas burla de los discapacitados que te puede pasar a tí cuando cojas el coche, la moto, el patinete o la bici. Cuando te quedes en silla de ruedas te arrepentirás de burlarte de los discapicitados. Tengo amigo que caminaba y coger la moto chocar contra un coche y quedarse en silla de ruedas. Los daños psicológicos y huir de la situación hacia el suicidio. De ser autónomo a tenerte que limpiar el culo. Si quedas tetrapléjico Biden te pedirá dinero Putin no.


----------



## ELVR (16 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿No se pueden vender F-16 a Ucrania y que contraten a pilotos americanos o israelíes?.
> Alguien conocerá la historia de los Tigres Voladores, supongo....



Voluntarios americanos, ejem, ejem, luchado contra los japoneses a favor de China. Y no es que no fuesen voluntarios, es que el Departamento de Estado estaba detrás de ellos que actuaban como proxy. 

Durante muchos años los soviéticos hicieron mucho uso de sus "asesores", véase la Guerra de Corea o los vuelos de los MiG-25 "argelinos" sobre el sur de España. Y los rusos lo han seguido haciendo en menor medida en ciertos países. Pero para uno occidental sería difícil justificar caso de ser derribado un piloto propio volando en un avión de una fuerza aérea extranjera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y en yemen como va la cosa? Han bombardeado población civil?



en yemen tenemos a unos houthies que la liaron en 2009 armados por IRAN...y ahi siguen armados por iran y LOs sauditas invadieron porque no querian persas en su patio trasero..y MENuda panda de inutiles los sauditas ,,hasta rommel con losveteranos del afrika korps ya hubiera conquistado todo.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿No se pueden vender F-16 a Ucrania y que contraten a pilotos americanos o israelíes?.
> Alguien conocerá la historia de los Tigres Voladores, supongo....



no esl o mismo volar un p40 y cualquier cosa de los 30..que un f16...
hasta un paleto de kansas podia volar un avion que no fuera rapido...pero actualmente los pilotos de caza tienen un critero muy alto...ya de primeras titulo universitario y carrera de oficial superior..


----------



## mapachën (16 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un poco de humor Brutalsky
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué Rusia hizo el comunismo?
> ...



Joder… he ido a la fuente original… y el tío escribe fatal en inglés…

No me parece tampoco traer a esta clase de perturbados… al menos en este último artículo suena a eso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keylargof (16 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania ha recibido los primeros sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270 y recibirá misiles MGM-140 ATACMS de 300 km de Estados Unidos que pueden impactar en cualquier lugar de Crimea.
> 
> Los M270 son iguales a los HIMARS pero están más blindados, conducen más lento y pueden contener el doble de municiones



Menudo catálogo de juguetes tiene el tío Sam, y estos sí que tienen cosas nuevas en el horno a punto de salir, como misiles de precisión para montar en los HIMARS y MLRS con un alcance de 500 Km.


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Joder… he ido a la fuente original… y el tío escribe fatal en inglés…
> 
> No me parece tampoco traer a esta clase de perturbados… al menos en este último artículo suena a eso.
> 
> ...



Es en tono de humor e ironía, Brutalsky tiene un Mr Hide en versión rusky "Brutalsky Z"
Es una entrada de humor y sarcasmo de la cara B de Brutalsky
Hay un Brutalsky serio y hay otro Brutalsky versión rusa
Se la esta jugando y creo que mas pronto que tarde dejará de escribir


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Putin entro para que la OTAN no atacase el Donbass.
> 
> No le quedaba otra.



Chistes en el club de la comedia, por favor.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Putin entro para que la OTAN no atacase el Donbass.
> 
> No le quedaba otra.


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

Jajaja. Qué buenos guionistas de Hollywood podrían ser los periodistas de rt. Jajajaja


----------



## mapachën (16 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Menudo catálogo de juguetes tiene el tío Sam, y estos sí que tienen cosas nuevas en el horno a punto de salir, como misiles de precisión para montar en los HIMARS y MLRS con un alcance de 500 Km.



Esto no mejora un tomahawk no? Les podían pasar unos tomahawks.... Unos 1000 estarían bien . 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naburiano (16 Jul 2022)

Tranquilo, ya te meto yo en el ignore, entre otros motivos, además de por tus ad hominem, porque eres un siervo de los anglos.

Adiós, lacayo.


----------



## mapachën (16 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajaja. Qué buenos guionistas de Hollywood podrían ser los periodistas de rt. Jajajaja



Y por eso llevaban los ruskis de "maniobras" en el este y Bielorrusia un año antes... Madre mía que retraso gastan... Lo mejor es que en el jilo gemelo dicen que el retraso lo llevamos nosotros))) y un pavo se saca una teoría de que occidente ha ido contra china y Rusia a la vez (rollo teoría), y Le dan 54 thanks (hasta el momento)... También me puedo poner yo en que China y usa Le han puesto un mega cebo a los ruskis, y que los resultados se verán en 20 años... Total? Puestos a decir lo primero que se me ocurre, mi idea me parece más plausible. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

Las tropas rusas enviada a la frontera el año pasado no tendrán que ver en ello, no? 

His, histérico covidiano a la altura de la vacuna rusa y las medas de Putin para no contagiarse.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jul 2022)

Teoría para los chincheteros:
Anglos y pcch están de acuerdo en joder a la puta urs.


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

Frontera imbécil frontera. Ni una tengo.


----------



## ghawar (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

Los ruskis están experimentando…


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ruskis están experimentando…



Con ese calorcito les pillan ràpido con algún seitctchblade.


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ruskis están experimentando…



Como apunta uno de los tweets, sistema de lanzamiento portatil para fuerzas aerotransportadas Grad-P, diseñado en los años 60 y exportado a diversos paises, fue utilizado por ejemplo por el Vietcong y los cubanos en África.







Eso lo encontró alguien en un almacén y dijo pues ya que lo hay habrá que usarlo porque vamos...


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El mantra lo repite las tvs corruptas cada día, de que Putin está perdiendo la guerra. Por qué estás del lado de la corrupción, si eres un asalariado esclavo del capitalismo radical yanqui bajo el disfraz del PSOE y Podemos?
> Y no hagas burla de los discapacitados que te puede pasar a tí cuando cojas el coche, la moto, el patinete o la bici. Cuando te quedes en silla de ruedas te arrepentirás de burlarte de los discapicitados. Tengo amigo que caminaba y coger la moto chocar contra un coche y quedarse en silla de ruedas. Los daños psicológicos y huir de la situación hacia el suicidio. De ser autónomo a tenerte que limpiar el culo. Si quedas tetrapléjico Biden te pedirá dinero Putin no.



No mientas, yo jamás me he reído de un discapacitado, me parece la mayor de las canalladas.


----------



## EGO (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ruskis están experimentando…



Parece un video del estado islamico en Siria.

¿Los orcos han devenido en guerrilla?


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Como apunta uno de los tweets, sistema de lanzamiento portatil para fuerzas aerotransportadas Grad-P, diseñado en los años 60 y exportado a diversos paises, fue utilizado por ejemplo por el Vietcong y los cubanos en África.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparando material, esto es lo que van a recibir los ucranianos
Nasams noruegos
La batería incluye tres cargadores armados con 54 misiles. Los 54 misiles se pueden disparar en 12 segundos.


----------



## mapachën (16 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Teoría para los chincheteros:
> Anglos y pcch están de acuerdo en joder a la puta urs.



Esa es la que he puesto yo ahí arriba… china y USA repartiéndose Rusia (únicamente un bobierno títere friendly, nada más).


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casino (16 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ruskis están experimentando…





Ya están usando lo bueno, bueno, del parabueno...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajaja. Qué buenos guionistas de Hollywood podrían ser los periodistas de rt. Jajajaja



bueno ... un guion un poco mas solido que lo de las armas de destruccion masiva en irak


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Con que tropas? ya han hecho la movilización general?
Putin todavía lo esta pensando? ya han reclutado todos los de 60 años
Los partisanos y las guerrillas van a tener trabajo

*El ministro de Defensa ruso ordena a las unidades intensificar las operaciones en Ucrania*

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, ordenó a las unidades militares rusas que operan en todas las áreas de Ucrania que intensifiquen sus operaciones para evitar ataques en el este de Ucrania y otros territorios controlados por Rusia, dijo el ministerio en un comunicado en su sitio web el sábado.

Dijo que Shoigu "dio las instrucciones necesarias para aumentar aún más las acciones de los grupos en todas las áreas operativas para excluir la posibilidad de que el régimen de Kyiv lance ataques masivos con cohetes y artillería contra la infraestructura civil y los residentes de los asentamientos en Donbass y otras regiones".





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com






Que de ejemplo y empiece el primero, pero si ya son cuasi esclavos, no pueden abrir la boca 
Ahora les piden mas trabajo y esfuerzo para que la cleptocracia siga manteniendo sus privilegios

Vladimir Solovyov dijo que ahora los rusos deberían "arar como esclavos de galeras" para que "el frente tenga todo lo que necesita". El propagandista no quería demostrar el trabajo duro con su propio ejemplo y continuó "arando" solo con su lengua.


*Vladimir Solovyov instó a los rusos a "arar y cavar como esclavos"*








Владимир Соловьев призвал россиян «пахать и мотыжить, как рабы»


Из-за военной операции на Украине сложилась ситуация, когда каждый россиянин должен «пахать и мотыжить» ради победы изо всех сил. Об этом заявил телеведущий Владимир Соловьев. Он пояснил, что российским военнослужащим на фронте сейчас необходимо множество технических новинок, в том числе...




lenta.ru


----------



## Nicors (16 Jul 2022)

China da una ayuda clave a Rusia, según WSJ


'The Wall Street Journal' revela que el país asiático ha aumentado la exportación de microchips y óxido de aluminio, materiales clave para el ejército ruso.




as.com


----------



## uberales (16 Jul 2022)

Mismo mensajes que hace diez páginas, otras veinte y hasta treinta atrás. Te repites un poco, ¿no?


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Aviso, articulo muy extenso pero merece la pena leer

*Putin: la fase de autodestrucción*
por Françoise Thom
*El presidente ruso es incapaz de aprender de sus errores, ni siquiera de admitir que no es infalible. Su reacción ante cada fracaso es la escalada, como si estuviera tratando de atascarse un poco más. Esta lógica de destrucción se está volviendo contra los instrumentos del poder ruso.*

*El hundimiento de Gazprom*
Desde el comienzo de la guerra (en Ucrania), Rusia ha cortado deliberadamente el suministro de gas a Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia ya las empresas holandesas y danesas, en represalia por su apoyo a Ucrania. Polonia ha nacionalizado la participación de Gazprom en Europol, el operador de la sección polaca del oleoducto Yamal-Europa; como resultado, Rusia ha prohibido tratar con este operador, sepultando así las capacidades de tránsito de Yamal-Europa. El caso de Bulgaria es interesante: Bulgaria se ha dotado de un gobierno “rusofóbico” que favorece una alianza con la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos, pero hay un poderoso partido ruso en este país y la situación interna es tensa. Por lo tanto, Moscú ha decidido presionar al gobierno actual creando dificultades económicas que el Kremlin espera traerá de vuelta al poder a los cabilderos de Gazprom .

Rusia ya no entrega gas a Finlandia, los Países Bajos y Dinamarca. A mediados de junio, Francia ya no recibía gas ruso por gasoducto. El 15 de junio, Gazprom anunció que a partir del 16 de junio no suministraría más de 67 millones de metros cúbicos por día a Nord Stream, frente a los 167 millones previstos. Como hemos visto, Gazprom está cerrando el oleoducto polaco Yamal al mismo tiempo. Además, del 21 al 28 de junio se detuvo el suministro de gas a través de Turkish Stream, supuestamente para el mantenimiento anual del gasoducto. Nord Stream AG, operador del gasoducto Nord Stream, decidió detener las entregas de gas desde el 11 de julio durante 10 días hasta el 21 de julio, supuestamente, por mantenimiento preventivo planificado . Toda Europa está afectada. Por primera vez, Gazprom ha decididode no respetar sus contratos con los importadores europeos. El ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, calificó de política la decisión de Gazprom de cortar el suministro a través de Nord Stream 1: el mantenimiento preventivo del oleoducto no debía realizarse hasta el otoño de 2022 como muy pronto . Dmitry Peskov, el portavoz del presidente ruso, no está de acuerdo. Según él, no hay nada deliberado por parte rusa en estos paros. La reducción en el suministro de gas a varios países europeos se debe a que las turbinas Siemens utilizadas para suministrar gas a Nord Stream no fueron devueltas después de su mantenimiento en Canadá.

Los retrasos son atribuibles a las sanciones contra Rusia . Sin embargo, Siemens Energy rechazó posteriormente las afirmaciones rusas. El experto ruso Mikhail Krutikhin también cree que los argumentos técnicos presentados por Moscú no se sostienen: Gazprom podría usar el oleoducto ucraniano para compensar los cierres de mantenimiento planificados, pero no lo hace. Para Krutikhin no hay duda de que se trata de una política deliberada. Finalmente, Habeck ha pedido a Canadá que devuelva la turbina lo antes posible. Ottawa ha cedido: la turbina se enviará primero a Alemania y luego se entregará a Rusia. Así, Canadá eludirá sus propias sanciones contra Moscú , para gran satisfacción de Putin.

Casi la mitad de las importaciones de gas natural de la UE procedieron de Rusia en 2021 (155 000 millones de metros cúbicos). Alrededor del 77% de las exportaciones de gas rusas se dirigieron a Europa en 2021. Las autoridades rusas afirman que el 27-28% del presupuesto federal ruso depende de los ingresos de las exportaciones de petróleo y gas. Pero según Mikhail Krutikhin ,_“Estas cifras están lejos de la realidad porque solo tienen en cuenta tres impuestos: el impuesto a la minería, el impuesto a las exportaciones y el impuesto a los productos petrolíferos. Pero hay que agregar la parte de los dividendos del estado, que también entra en el presupuesto, hay que incluir el impuesto sobre las ganancias corporativas, el impuesto sobre la renta de los empleados y muchos otros impuestos, derechos y tasas. Y si sumamos todo, veremos que, en general, casi el 60% del presupuesto federal ruso proviene de los ingresos del petróleo y el gas”. _Actualmente, los suministros diarios de gas a Europa se han dividido por cuatro en comparación con 2017, 2018 y 2019. Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso se han reducido a la mitad y, según Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la Comisión Europea, las importaciones de petróleo de la UE desde Rusia se reducirán en aproximadamente 90% a fin de año.

Parece que Rusia quiere anticiparse al séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia, que podría incluir un embargo de gas progresivo. El iniciador del séptimo paquete es Polonia, que ya se ha independizado del gas ruso con un programa para reducir la dependencia del gas ruso que se extiende a lo largo de varios años. Se adoptó un enfoque similar en el embargo de petróleo en el sexto paquete: en diciembre de 2022, los planes son dejar de comprar petróleo ruso por completo; en marzo de 2023, para dejar de comprar productos petrolíferos rusos, etc. Los intentos europeos de desvincularse del gas ruso han llevado a Gazprom a pasar a la ofensiva. Rusia quiere poner a la UE contra la pared mientras tenga los medios para hacerlo y tratar de socavar el séptimo paquete de sanciones.

El presidente Putin sigue diciendo que las sanciones penalizan más a los países occidentales que a Rusia. Una vez más, en lugar de reconocer que ha cometido un error, ha optado por escalar y parece estar jugando un juego de superioridad. _“Es quien desgasta más rápido al oponente”,_ señala Igor Yushkov, experto de la Universidad Financiera del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa y del Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética en “El frío acabará con la hostilidad del gas de Alemania hacia Rusia” ._“En esta situación, Rusia no tiene más remedio que empeorar todos los problemas de los europeos. La tarea es agotar, llevar al adversario a tal punto que Europa o el Occidente colectivo se rinda y acepte sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones, aunque solo sea para mejorar la situación económica. Es poco probable que acepten todas las condiciones de Rusia, pero se puede imaginar un acuerdo en términos aceptables […] ¿Cómo obligas al enemigo a sentarse a negociar y ser más complaciente? Tienes que lastimarlo. ¿Cómo haces eso? Al evitar que caliente las casas durante el invierno”._

Un artículo de Gleb Prostakov, triunfalmente titulado “El gas finalmente se ha convertido en el arma geopolítica de Rusia” , revela sin rodeos los cálculos del Kremlin. _“El problema del gas y el petróleo rusos ha llevado al equipo europeo a un callejón sin salida: todo lo que se emprenda no hará más que agravar la situación actual, que en la práctica se traducirá en el descontento ciudadano y en el aumento de la tensión en las relaciones interestatales. Es divertido observar con qué rapidez las personas y los países del Occidente democrático, tan pronto como el espectro de los cortes de energía y el cierre de fábricas asomaron en el horizonte, se olvidaron de la solidaridad y, como gente codiciosa, comenzaron a esconder preciosos barriles, metros cúbicos y toneladas. de otros."_Por lo tanto, Moscú no ha renunciado a sus intenciones tradicionales. El Kremlin espera provocar un maremoto de descontento en los países europeos que impulsará al poder a los populistas prorrusos. También espera que la escasez de energía provoque una reacción nacionalista y eso comprometa la cohesión de la Unión Europea. El mismo Gleb Prostakov ya se relame los labios: _“En el contexto de una crisis energética casi inevitable en Europa, las principales economías —Alemania y Gran Bretaña— muestran una inclinación por una política de egoísmo económico. Berlín corre el riesgo de ser acusada de destruir la unidad de Europa. Para Alemania solo hay malas elecciones.O reparte un mísero chorrito de gas por toda la Unión Europea, asestando un duro golpe a su propia industria, que agravará la crisis tanto en el propio país como en toda la zona euro. O se niega a compartir, provocando una ola de críticas: se dirá que la propia locomotora europea está asestando un duro golpe a la unidad europea”._

Continua


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Continuación

*¿Qué pasa en realidad?*
_“Europa tendrá que pagar más a los proveedores alternativos (reforzando el shock inflacionario), contaminar más (reactivación de las centrales eléctricas de carbón) y puede que pronto tenga que racionar su consumo (riesgo de recesión)”,_ resume el economista Bruno Cavalier . El 22 de junio, Robert Habeck afirmó que los cortes de gas rusos eran un “ataque económico” de Rusia contra Alemania. Berlín acusa a Moscú de llevar a cabo una estrategia deliberada de reducción de flujos hacia Europa para desestabilizar el mercado energético. Alemania ha activado un “nivel de alerta” de su plan para asegurar el suministro de gas, lo que acerca a la mayor economía europea a posibles medidas de racionamiento. Un corte total del suministro ruso provocaría un _“efecto Lehman Brothers en el sistema energético”, _advirtió Robert Habeck. El ministro de Finanzas, Christian Lindner (FDP), señala el aumento del riesgo de una crisis económica grave debido a una combinación de tres factores: aumento de los precios de la energía, brechas en la cadena de suministro que enfrenta la industria e inflación. En Alemania, el cálculo es que, en caso de racionamiento, el PIB caería entre 0,5 y 3 puntos porcentuales respecto al escenario base sin racionamiento. La prensa rusa cita alegremente un estudio de la Asociación Empresarial Bávara que_“mostró que una interrupción repentina del suministro de gas ruso provocará una caída del 12,5 % en la economía alemana y la pérdida de 5,6 millones de puestos de trabajo. Pero ya superan eso, significativamente, incluso los pronósticos pesimistas de una contracción de la economía rusa. […] La profundidad de la recesión de la economía alemana puede convertirse en un problema para la estabilidad de toda la Unión Europea”._

En Francia, el Conseil d'Analyse Économique prevé un descenso mínimo de entre 0,15 y 0,3 puntos del PIB. Sin embargo, los economistas de Allianz Trade estiman que el PIB podría caer un 2,5% en 2023 en Francia y Alemania y un 3,5% en Italia en caso de reducción del gas ruso. Francia se encuentra en una situación más favorable que muchos otros países europeos, gracias a sus terminales de importación de GNL e interconexiones de gas con España. Diez de los 27 países de la Unión Europea han activado el primer nivel de alerta sobre el suministro de gas, pero Francia no es uno de ellos, al menos de momento. Pero la ley sobre “poder adquisitivo”, que deberá ser presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, tendrá un apartado titulado “Soberanía Energética” que ofrece_“poderes sin precedentes al estado”_ en caso de una crisis importante este invierno . El gobierno francés acelerará la instalación de una terminal flotante de importación de gas natural licuado (GNL) por parte de TotalEnergies que se amartillará en el puerto de Le Havre. El trabajo para conectar el buque a la red de gas comenzará a principios de otoño y la puesta en marcha está prevista para septiembre de 2023.

Si Rusia corta todas sus entregas, la UE logrará, en el mejor de los casos, limitar el déficit de gas a alrededor del 10 % del consumo total. Las entregas de gas natural licuado (GNL) son un 75% más altas que el año pasado. En junio, las entregas de GNL de EE. UU. a Europa superaron las exportaciones de Gazprom a la región. Noruega está aumentando las entregas de sus oleoductos en un 15 % y Azerbaiyán en un 90 %. El gobierno alemán está considerando nacionalizar parte del segundo Nord Stream, desconectando parte del gasoducto en alta mar y conectándolo a una terminal flotante de GNL. Recientemente, el Canciller Olaf Scholzanunció que las primeras terminales flotantes de almacenamiento de GNL podrían lanzarse en el norte de Alemania a principios de 2023. Los países de la UE han representado más del 40 % de las exportaciones de GNL de Egipto en lo que va de año, en comparación con el 15 % en 2021 (el gas proviene de grandes campos frente a Israel). A mediados de junio se firmó en El Cairo un acuerdo tripartito Israel-Egipto-UE. Israel está trabajando arduamente para exportar algunos de sus vastos recursos de gas en alta mar a Europa. Se están estudiando otras opciones a más largo plazo que aumentarán las entregas a la Unión Europea. Por ejemplo, se habla de un cable eléctrico submarino que unirá el Estado judío, Chipre y Grecia y de la construcción de un gran gasoducto .uniendo el Mediterráneo oriental a una terminal europea. El presidente Erdogan se ha reconciliado recientemente con Israel para participar en la ganancia inesperada.


Sin duda, es previsible que la crisis energética genere malestar en Europa. Pero es probable que las esperanzas del Kremlin se desvanezcan. Los europeos son conscientes de que la guerra en su continente impone restricciones soportables en comparación con el martirio de Ucrania. Sobre todo, los europeos se han dado cuenta de su interdependencia y, contrariamente a lo que sugieren las burlas de la prensa rusa, la solidaridad europea crece a medida que la opinión pública se da cuenta de la gravedad de la amenaza para Europa. La propaganda de “sálvese quien pueda” querida por los populistas será menos efectiva que en el pasado. La guerra ruso-ucraniana ha demostrado que burócratas europeos muy difamados han sido capaces de enfrentar el desafío ruso con un valor y una perseverancia que a menudo faltan en los líderes de los estados de la vieja Europa.
Por lo tanto, podemos predecir un año difícil para Europa. Pero el destete de los hidrocarburos rusos está en marcha, y cuanto más aumenta la presión Putin, más aceleran los europeos la implementación de medidas para retirarse del gas ruso. Cuando se complete el proceso, los precios de la energía volverán a caer. Las economías europeas absorberán el impacto y se recuperarán.

En Rusia, la situación es muy diferente, al contrario de lo que dicen los líderes del Kremlin y sus títeres en Occidente, aquellos que intentan convencernos, y no sin éxito, de que las sanciones apenas afectan a Rusia. El tiempo trabaja en contra del Kremlin. Según Rosstat, en mayo de 2022, la producción de automóviles en Rusia se derrumbó en un 97 %, autobuses en un 77 %, locomotoras diésel en un 63 %, vidrios en un 61 %, lavadoras en un 59 %, refrigeradores en un 58 %, vagones de carga — en un 52 %, motores eléctricos — en un 50 %. La negativa de los accionistas de Gazprom a pagar dividendos para el año 2021, el año más rico de su historia, ha provocado una tormenta no solo en las bolsas sino también en la población rusa. El estado, que posee el 50,2% de las acciones de Gazprom, podría haber recibido 624.600 millones de rublos en dividendos de la empresa, pero Gazprom necesita estos fondos para intentar mantenerse a flote con nuevos grandes proyectos de infraestructura. Para suministrar gas a China, se necesitan nuevos gasoductos. Gazprom quiere una gran parte del mercado de GNL y ahora necesita desarrollar proyectos de los que se han retirado socios extranjeros. Por otra parte,Gazprom ha sufrido pérdidas en inversiones en Nord Stream 2, que ahora está congelado y enfrenta un futuro incierto. Los expertos rusos empiezan a expresar su preocupación por las impulsivas iniciativas de su presidente. Alexander Sobko, analista del Centro de Energía de la Escuela de Negocios de Skolkovo, sugiere que los cortes de gas a Europa no deberían durar :_“Si Gazprom aún planea permanecer en el mercado europeo con grandes volúmenes, entonces estos deben restaurarse relativamente rápido, digamos, en el transcurso del próximo año, para pasar entre Scylla y Charybdis. Por un lado, Gazprom podrá cosechar todos los beneficios del déficit y los precios ultra altos ahora. Por otro lado, reducir rápidamente los precios exorbitantes del gas para bloquear la adopción de decisiones de inversión en nuevos proyectos de GNL, lo que conducirá a una sobreoferta en el futuro. Por supuesto, la propia Europa puede limitar los suministros de Gazprom, pero no será posible prohibirlos por completo”. _Cuando Europa se destete del gas ruso, el cambio será difícil. Sobko señala que durante el último foro en San Petersburgo,_“No se ha dicho nada nuevo sobre la construcción del gasoducto Siberian Force-2, que se supone que transportará 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas desde Europa a China”_ , al tiempo que ha señalado que _“este gasoducto en cualquier caso podrá redirigir solo una -un tercio de los volúmenes estándar de exportación a Europa, es decir, se necesitan tres oleoductos de este tipo”_ . Le parece alentador que Europa se niegue a firmar contratos a largo plazo con Qatar porque espera que Gazprom regrese al mercado europeo.

Mikhail Krutikhin llama a las cosas por su nombre.Para él, Moscú simplemente está sacrificando a su buque insignia, Gazprom, que ya no es un exportador. Se puede hablar de la destrucción deliberada de Gazprom. Porque Rusia no tiene alternativa a sus clientes europeos. El gasoducto a China no está funcionando a plena capacidad debido a la falta de recursos locales de gas. Para llenarlo, es necesario completar la construcción de un gasoducto a campos en Siberia Occidental, cuyo costo es enorme. Además, llevará de dos a tres años instalar un nuevo oleoducto desde Siberia occidental hasta China. Al mismo tiempo, las sanciones estadounidenses y europeas impiden la construcción de plantas de licuefacción de gas en Rusia. Rusia ha tenido un vasto programa para desarrollar este sector para 2035, pero quedará definitivamente bloqueado porque todo el equipamiento era occidental.Entonces Rusia no tiene margen de maniobra en el sector del gas. Mikhail Krutikhin no se anda con rodeos: _“Sin la cooperación con otros países del mundo, no solo no podrá fabricar un avión que cumpla con los requisitos actuales, sino que ni siquiera podrá fabricar una plancha eléctrica moderna y avanzada sin la cooperación y la interacción con extranjeros. socios. Por lo tanto, en cualquier industria, nos dirigimos en todas partes al colapso o al menos a un regreso a la década de 1980”. _[…]_“Rusia ya está en proceso de dejar de ser una potencia energética. Al planear una guerra con Ucrania, Putin ha subestimado claramente la determinación de Occidente. Ciertamente, muchos políticos y politólogos rusos también creían que Estados Unidos y la UE eran demasiado débiles para montar una respuesta colectiva concertada. Es más, Moscú se hunde cada vez más en la guerra, a pesar del endurecimiento de las sanciones y las consecuencias perjudiciales para la economía, lo cual es una locura absoluta ”._
Mencionemos también la destrucción de otro vector de influencia rusa que fue el orgullo de Putin. Tras convertirse en una importante potencia agrícola tras el embargo de importaciones de 2014, Rusia emplea sus exportaciones de cereales en África y Oriente Medio para ampliar su control sobre los países consumidores; en 2022, como hemos visto, blande la amenaza de la hambruna para volver a los países africanos contra Occidente y Ucrania desplegando a toda velocidad su demagogia tercermundista. Sin embargo, este vector de influencia también se ve comprometido por sanciones y contrasanciones. De hecho, el rendimiento de las semillas rusas es entre un 20 y un 30 % inferior al de las semillas importadas. En 1990 se cosecharon en Rusia 50 millones de toneladas de trigo. En 2021, 76 millones de toneladas. Reducida al uso de variedades nacionales, Rusia dejará de ser un exportador de alimentos.Volverá a 50 millones de toneladas, incrementadas por el trigo robado de Ucrania.

*El hundimiento del ejército y la economía.*
La misma lógica de destrucción opera en la política de Putin hacia Ucrania. Lejos de reconocer sus errores iniciales, Putin ha optado por escalar, hasta el punto de agotar a su ejército en una horrible guerra de desgaste. Según Avril Haines , directora de inteligencia de EE. UU., _“Las fuerzas terrestres [rusas] se han agotado hasta el punto de que llevará años volver a donde estaban antes de la guerra”._Pero aquí nuevamente Putin parece un jugador que sigue subiendo la apuesta con la esperanza de recuperar lo que ha perdido. El Kremlin da la impresión de estar inmerso en una carrera contra el tiempo. Quiere derrocar a Ucrania antes de que el uso masivo de armas occidentales pueda restablecer el equilibrio de poder. Putin opta por sembrar el terror a través de ataques con misiles dirigidos a civiles. Está redoblando su esfuerzo de guerra.
La Duma está considerando _“medidas especiales de movilización económica”_ debido a _“la creciente necesidad temporal de reparación de armas y equipo militar y provisión de medios materiales y técnicos. Los empleados de una serie de industrias y empresas deben estar preparados, si es necesario, para trabajar horas extras, sin días libres garantizados y sin rotación”. “Además, las empresas, tanto estatales como comerciales, no tendrán derecho a rechazar pedidos estatales para el suministro de bienes, la ejecución de obras o la prestación de servicios para garantizar la realización de la lucha contra el terrorismo y otras operaciones fuera del territorio de la Federación Rusa por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, otras tropas, formaciones y cuerpos militares”._Se podrá por orden, sin el consentimiento del trabajador, obligar al trabajador a trabajar los fines de semana y días festivos, a trabajar de noche, a aplazar las vacaciones anuales pagadas, a fraccionarlas, a citar al trabajador en excedencia si fuere necesario, o a sustituir la licencia por una compensación monetaria.

Esta legislación recuerda a la legislación estalinista de la década de 1930 , según Alexei Makarkin, primer vicepresidente del Centro de Tecnologías Políticas: _“Fue la movilización de la economía y los recursos laborales en previsión de una eventualidad a gran escala”. _Este es sólo el comienzo. Por ello, el senador Andrei Klishas ha considerado la posibilidad de reintroducir un artículo que castigue el “sabotaje” en el Código Penal. Según él, esta medida parece necesaria dado el “éxito” de los funcionarios en la “sustitución de importaciones”. Incluso podemos volver a Lenin quien, como recordamos, vendió las joyas de la corona para subsidiar una revolución mundial. El 15 de junio, la Duma autorizóla venta al exterior, para “satisfacer necesidades urgentes”, de piedras y metales preciosos retenidos en el Gosfond, el Fondo Nacional de Rusia. Esta decisión por sí sola es una negación elocuente de la desinformación del Kremlin de que las economías occidentales están sufriendo más las sanciones que la economía rusa.

Lo importante para Moscú es lograr rápidamente sus fines antes de que la UE se haya destetado irreversiblemente del gas ruso (ver el análisis de Sobko arriba). Obviamente, los líderes del Kremlin no creen que Occidente mantendrá las sanciones por mucho tiempo una vez que Ucrania regrese a la órbita rusa. Es probable que aquellos en Occidente que se adormecen con la esperanza de que Putin caiga pronto se sientan decepcionados. Putin permanecerá en el poder hasta que haya completado su trabajo sucio. Por otro lado, tan pronto como Ucrania esté firmemente anclada en Rusia, es de esperar que Putin sea destituido y reemplazado por un "reformista" amigable al que Occidente tendrá que apoyar contra las intrigas de los "ultranacionalistas". . Entonces, ¿cómo podemos exigir la retirada rusa de Ucrania? ¿No sería esto hacerle el juego a los “conservadores”? Se alzarán muchas voces para el levantamiento inmediato de las sanciones a fin de alentar a Rusia a reformarse.

Así, los actuales excesos de Putin, su chantaje nuclear, su crudeza y su ostensible inhumanidad bien pueden ser parte de un escenario ulterior previsto por el “Kremlin colectivo”, que proporcionaría una farsa de “desputinización”, para salvar lo esencial , los instrumentos del poder ruso. Pedro el Grande no es solo el que “abrió una ventana a Europa”, también es el zar que entendió que Rusia tenía que cooptar a los europeos para construir su ejército y flota y construir un imperio capaz de derrotar a los europeos. El período de autarquía forzada que vive Rusia hoy la devolverá muy rápidamente a esta política de Pedro el Grande: no es de extrañar que este zar sea celebrado por la propaganda del Kremlin.
Los occidentales siempre han tendido a personalizar demasiado la política rusa. Han fantaseado repetidamente con el “reformador” que permitiría una cómoda convergencia entre Rusia y Occidente. Con sus complejos y su megalomanía, Putin es ciertamente peligroso. Pero el problema ruso no se resolverá reemplazándolo por un hombre del actual círculo del Kremlin, por mucho que su estilo contraste con el de Putin. Detrás del despotismo de un hombre se encuentra una máquina de poder formidable cuya eficacia se puede medir en los últimos 20 años en Rusia y en el extranjero. Reemplazar el mascarón de proa no significará el desmantelamiento de esta máquina, ni el abandono del proyecto energético ruso. Occidente tendrá que medir el cambio por las acciones, no por las palabras bonitas y las concesiones que no cuestan nada, como la liberación de los presos políticos. _condición sine qua non_ para el levantamiento de las sanciones.










Putin: the Phase of Self-destruction


The Russian president is unable to learn from his mistakes, or even admit that he is not infallible.



en.desk-russie.eu


----------



## duncan (16 Jul 2022)

Pues si que le debe ir bien a los rusos hasta los belgas se animan:









Bélgica estudia enviar un cazaminas al Mar Negro – Galaxia Militar


Bélgica está estudiando la posibilidad de desplegar uno de sus cazaminas de clase Tripartita en el Mar Negro, según ha declarado el viernes la ministra de Defensa, Ludivine Dedonder.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## atardecer14 (16 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Joder que torpes... Han cortado el vídeo pero estaría bien verlos correr para no morir con su propia granada.



No lo han cortado, han salido todos echando leches a la orden de tonto el último, espero que tuvieran otro vehículo, el que se ve va a quedar un poco tocado.


----------



## paconan (16 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el principio de Peter Ruso
Esta vez es Brutalsky serio , aviso es largo pero interesante, la corrupción y la incompetencia van de la mano en Rusia

¿Es Putin fundamentalmente incompetente?







Primera parte: Pedro el Grande... No

Vladimir Putin ha comparado recientemente el legado de su operación militar especial con el de la expansión del imperio de Pedro el Grande. Fue doblemente irónico escuchar eso.

Pedro el Grande capturó puertos en el Mar Báltico y puso fin a la supremacía sueca en el Báltico. Rusia se convirtió en una gran potencia europea.
Vladimir Vladimirovich ha invertido eso. Su invasión de Ucrania llevó a Finlandia y Suecia a unirse a la OTAN, poniendo fin a cualquier supremacía que la Flota Báltica Rusa tuviera en el Báltico. Lituania ha demostrado que puede bloquear el enclave de Kaliningrado a su antojo.

La enorme cantidad de sanciones y el embargo de gas y petróleo terminaron con las ambiciones de Rusia de ser una potencia europea. Además, perder el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro no se correlaciona bien con el logro de Pedro el Grande de construir una flota desde cero, para Rusia, no para sus amigos oligarcas. Tampoco hizo que uno fuera destruido por una nación que no tiene flota propia.

El 24 de febrero, Putin no estaba canalizando a Pedro el Grande. De hecho, estaba copiando al carbón la invasión de la Horda mongola del siglo XIII de la Rus de Kiev: destrucción de numerosas ciudades del sur, intentos de capturar Kiev y Chernihiv. En consecuencia, como mongol Khan, Putin también fracasó.

Otro aspecto interesante con Putin comparándose con Pedro el Grande es que la base de sus fallas sistemáticas fue el Principio de Pedro.

Parte 2: El Principio de Peter

El Principio de Peter es la tendencia en las jerarquías organizacionales para que cada empleado ascienda en las filas a través de la promoción hasta que alcance un nivel de incompetencia.

La Rusia postsoviética ha sido el Principio de Peter con esteroides.

Hace dos semanas, Dmitry Rogozin, jefe del Programa Espacial Ruso, que ha sido a su vez comunista, nacionalista, demócrata, cleptócrata, aspirante a soldado, en cada reencarnación tan hueco como en la anterior, tuiteó:

“Oh, chicos. Ojalá pudiera cambiar mi trabajo por la felicidad de estar en la misma trinchera con los defensores de Slavyansk”.

Ayer, Dmitry Rogozin fue destituido como jefe de Roskosmos. Su sueño de pasar el resto de su vida en trincheras armado con un rifle antiguo de guerra ruso-turco puede hacerse realidad.

Dmitry Rogozin es periodista. Las palabras son su fuerte.

Después de que el Sr. Rogozin pasó cuatro años al frente de la altamente técnica Roskosmos, Alexei Kudrin concluyó que Roskosmos ha sido la corporación estatal con peor desempeño.

La amistad de Kudrin con Vladimir Putin se remonta a mucho tiempo atrás. Es exministro de finanzas y actualmente miembro del Consejo para la Lucha contra la Corrupción. Un amigo del jefe de la mafia que supervisa la corrupción en los rangos de la jerarquía, no para detenerla, tonto, sino para garantizar que la corrupción se distribuya de manera justa.

El nombramiento del Sr. Rogozin, un hombre ciegamente leal a Putin, como jefe de Roskosmos fue para un papel similar: supervisar el robo de funcionarios públicos de acuerdo con sus necesidades y hacer que trabajen de acuerdo con sus habilidades.

¿Qué puede salir mal con la filosofía comunista modificada? Dos cosas. Las necesidades son infinitas y el presupuesto si es finito. Y: la incompetencia engendra más incompetencia.

El Sr. Shoigu no ha servido un día en el ejército y, sin embargo, fue nombrado ministro de defensa. Su trabajo consistía en monitorear a los generales para que ninguno se volviera demasiado popular como para robarle protagonismo al presidente y mejorar las fuerzas armadas.

Una tarea difícil para alguien que no entiende qué es el ejército y cómo funciona el ejército. Los generales generaron más puestos generales nuevos para los miembros de la familia y, en el caso del Sr. Shoigu, para sus amantes, y el pastel de dinero siguió reduciéndose para esas mejoras en el ejército.

Sergey Chemezov, otro amigo de Putin, que se construyó un superyate de 153 millones de dólares como jefe del conglomerado de defensa estatal que produce la mayoría de las armas para las fuerzas de defensa, y el empresario ucraniano, exdiputado del ayuntamiento de Kyiv, jefe de la sede electoral del partido pro-ucraniano Fuerza y Honor Dmitry Gordon había sido vecina del Four Seasons Apartment Hotel, con las mejores vistas del Kremlin. Hoy en día, Gordon es un bloguero de Kyiv que maldice a la horda mongola invadiendo Ucrania en sus transmisiones diarias.

Eso es porque una guerra a gran escala con Ucrania había sido absolutamente impensable. Cada año, en lugar de tanques y jets, Chemezov, Shoigu y los generales mejoraron sus Mercedes y Bentley, y agregaron más pisos a sus mansiones y al conteo de villas.

En consecuencia, con la excepción del ministerio de finanzas y especialmente del banco central donde Putin no se atreve a interferir, ese santuario sagrado donde se hace el dinero (para Putin y sus acólitos, el sol sale y se pone para el dinero), Putin ha corrompido cada institución de poder y toda corporación estatal con hombres incompetentes y codiciosos.

Parte 3: Los Orígenes

La raíz del problema del Principio de Peter en Rusia se remonta al colapso del comunismo.

La fuga de cerebros contribuyó en gran medida al PIB de EE. UU. e Israel y otros países desarrollados, y la escasez de especialistas se sintió en todas las áreas. Nada de eso era demasiado obvio porque la economía estaba estancada, pero a finales de los 90 despegó repentinamente debido a las reformas económicas liberales y al auge económico de China.

Industrias completamente nuevas nacieron de la noche a la mañana y crecieron a una velocidad vertiginosa. Muchos altos cargos estaban ocupados por hombres incompetentes versados en cómo mover la lengua y parecer importantes. Le dieron órdenes a una nueva generación de siervos, plancton de oficina, que harían el trabajo esencial, y ser senior les dio acceso a ganancias inesperadas aparentemente interminables.

Cada empresa era el estado mafioso de Putin en miniatura: los altos mandos se repartían el botín, la mayor parte de las ganancias, en oficinas de última generación, mientras pequeños transportistas en cubículos tiraban de la barcaza Potemkin.

Teníamos a un anciano con una gran peluca en nuestra oficina y su trayectoria profesional arrojará algo de luz sobre el fenómeno de Putin.

A fines de la década de 2000, él era un físico, no muy bueno en eso, que consiguió un trabajo en una empresa que estaba a la vanguardia de la nueva industria: distribuidora farmacéutica. Como no era una parte interesada, disfrutó de un ascenso estratosférico en las filas, ya que la compañía duplicó y luego triplicó su tamaño debido a que una gran cantidad de compañías farmacéuticas occidentales ingresaron al mercado ruso al mismo tiempo.

Era alto, bien parecido y hablador, y esas cualidades lo llevaron, en tres años, a director senior con 10.000 empleados bajo su mando. No tenía experiencia ni conocimiento sobre cómo dirigir una empresa de este tamaño y complejidad, pero la verdad es que nadie más podía hacerlo. Todo el mundo se equivocó y se confundió y aprendió sobre la marcha. Y nuestro hombre también lo hizo.

Como un burócrata soviético, delegó roles y responsabilidades y dejó que otros resolvieran las cosas por él. Sin una gestión adecuada y un control de calidad, todo era principalmente un negocio de prueba y error, pero con una economía en auge nada de eso importaba porque las ganancias seguían aumentando.

En 2008, cuando la economía dio un giro hacia el sur, las autoridades fiscales llevaron a cabo una investigación y descubrieron una doble contabilidad, y alguien tuvo que ir a la cárcel y no un accionista, no, no funciona así en Rusia. Y nuestro hombre fue a la cárcel por una tarifa.

Tras su liberación, fue contratado por otra empresa farmacéutica. Esta vez para construir una planta farmacéutica en Bratsk. No tenía experiencia previa, pero para ser justos, nadie más la tenía, ya que la gran mayoría de las plantas farmacéuticas en Rusia son construidas por empresas occidentales.

La planta se construyó con veinte o veinticinco años de atraso tecnológico con respecto a Occidente, y luego consiguió un trabajo en nuestra empresa para construir otra planta farmacéutica.

El hombre estaba fuera del agua esta vez, ya que nuestra empresa es pequeña y no consiguió personal que al menos supiera cómo hacerlo sin su opinión. No podía contratar un equipo, ni supervisar a los trabajadores de la construcción, ya que no era un experto en este campo. En cambio, pasó días encargando muebles de IKEA para el guardarropa.

Finalmente, el trabajo comenzó dependiendo completamente del supervisor del equipo de construcción, pero luego se impusieron sanciones a la industria farmacéutica rusa y no se pudo comprar ningún equipo en Europa. E incluso un dinosaurio tecnológico de una planta farmacéutica no podría cobrar vida.

Conclusión

La ganancia inesperada de petrodólares se redirigió a los hombres corruptos e incompetentes en la cima, incapaces de construir grandes empresas, diversificar y modernizar la economía rusa para llevarla al siglo XXI.

Con pocas excepciones notables de empresas privadas dirigidas por gerentes competentes que utilizaron principios de agilidad como Tinkoff Bank, Yandex, VkusVill, etc., la mayoría de las industrias no lo hicieron, ya que conscientemente copiaron al Kremlin ineficiente y antiproductivo para beneficio personal.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## juanelo (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno, lo de Alemania y Rusia viene ya de decádas atrás, además los alemanes presumian de ello y de que eran los demás los que no tenian ni idea de como abordar la idiosincrasia rusa.


----------



## neutral295 (16 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No mientas, yo jamás me he reído de un discapacitado, me parece la mayor de las canalladas.



ya lo creo, ahora si no sabes lo que escribes porque la vacuna Pfizer norteamericana te perturba las neuronas. Te recomiendo que te hagas una limpieza de grafeno que debes de tener todo el cuerpo lleno. No entiendo como caes en las trampas de las tvs corruptas españolas pagadas por los EEUU para que te vacunes. Cuando te llegue la dosis que te deje en silla de ruedas, luego vendrán los arrepentimientos y lloros. Tu sigue haciendo caso a las tvs corruptas que acabarás mal.


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El mantra lo repite las tvs corruptas cada día, de que Putin está perdiendo la guerra. Por qué estás del lado de la corrupción, si eres un asalariado esclavo del capitalismo radical yanqui bajo el disfraz del PSOE y Podemos?
> Y no hagas burla de los discapacitados que te puede pasar a tí cuando cojas el coche, la moto, el patinete o la bici. Cuando te quedes en silla de ruedas te arrepentirás de burlarte de los discapicitados. Tengo amigo que caminaba y coger la moto chocar contra un coche y quedarse en silla de ruedas. Los daños psicológicos y huir de la situación hacia el suicidio. De ser autónomo a tenerte que limpiar el culo. Si quedas tetrapléjico Biden te pedirá dinero Putin no.



O sea que reconoces que eres discapacitado ? Seguro que tienes una paga a cargo de los remeros otaneros, que cara más dura tienes


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en yemen tenemos a unos houthies que la liaron en 2009 armados por IRAN...y ahi siguen armados por iran y LOs sauditas invadieron porque no querian persas en su patio trasero..y MENuda panda de inutiles los sauditas ,,hasta rommel con losveteranos del afrika korps ya hubiera conquistado todo.....



Normal que Rommel con los veteranos del África Corps ya lo hubieran conquistado, es que poneis unos símil


----------



## neutral295 (16 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O sea que reconoces que eres discapacitado ? Seguro que tienes una paga a cargo de los remeros otaneros, que cara más dura tienes



es un amigo que se pego una hostia con la moto, y conozco su sufrimiento. Yo soy un asalariado como tu, pero no me vacuno ni le chupo la polla a Biden como tú.


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> es un amigo que se pego una hostia con la moto, y conozco su sufrimiento. Yo soy un asalariado como tu, pero no me vacuno ni le chupo la polla a Biden como tú.



Tú chupas pollas en los retretes de la estación de autobuses, es cierto que te ganas tu jornal, pero de ahí a llamarte asalariado va un trecho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Normal que Rommel con los veteranos del África Corps ya lo hubieran conquistado, es que poneis unos símil



Por ejemplo aquella columna saudita donde todos salieron por patas abandonando 30 blindados sobre ruedas .
El África korp hubiera llenado todo de mg4w y llamado a los stukas..


----------



## ghawar (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

Otro bajón en el bombardeo a manta orco, el cambio respecto al día 12 es notable.

Dia 12/07

Ver archivo adjunto 1124568


Día 15/07:



tomcat ii dijo:


> A ver si hace un cortocircuito.



Sólo es un panel secundario de control.
Tela con el aprendiz de San Juan Bautista!


----------



## pep007 (16 Jul 2022)

Hay que reconocer el trabajo duro de los ruskis intentando hundir el hilo...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (16 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Hoy que reconocer el trabajo duro de los ruskis intentando hundir el hilo...



Yo no veo nada, tengo a todos los lameculos del enano en el ignore (o a casi todos)


----------



## pep007 (16 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Yo no veo nada, tengo a todos los lameculos del enano en el ignore (o a casi todos)



Ya, pero crean hilos a porrillo para hundir este


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aquí putincel medio volviendo a rusia tras años de servicio en el palanganato



Joder! La típica habitación con azulejos en todas partes, seguro tiene desagüe. 
Manual de uso: Pégate un tiro con el arma más a mano que puedas pillar.


----------



## 917 (16 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Voluntarios americanos, ejem, ejem, luchado contra los japoneses a favor de China. Y no es que no fuesen voluntarios, es que el Departamento de Estado estaba detrás de ellos que actuaban como proxy.
> 
> Durante muchos años los soviéticos hicieron mucho uso de sus "asesores", véase la Guerra de Corea o los vuelos de los MiG-25 "argelinos" sobre el sur de España. Y los rusos lo han seguido haciendo en menor medida en ciertos países. Pero para uno occidental sería difícil justificar caso de ser derribado un piloto propio volando en un avión de una fuerza aérea extranjera.



Es que un gobierno occidental no tiene que justificar nada: Los aviones son propiedad del Gobierno Ucraniano, y los pilotos, mercenarios de alta cualificación. El riesgo es solo para los pilotos.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Jul 2022)

Jejeje. ¿Tú crees que puede hacerlo? Algunos de verdad no sabéis nada del mundo en el que vivís.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno ahora que los medios de putin estan pidiendo que los rusos tienen que cavar zanjas como esclavos parece que se confirma nuevamente la tesis de que los pactos con el demonio siempre se cobran su precio. Y los rusos van a pagar sus ganas de imponerse a los demas y azuzar a un lider para que les de fuertes emociones imperialistas, con mucho dolor.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder! La típica habitación con azulejos en todas partes, seguro tiene desagüe.
> Manual de uso: Pégate un tiro con el arma más a mano que puedas pillar.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y el principio de Peter Ruso
> Esta vez es Brutalsky serio , aviso es largo pero interesante, la corrupción y la incompetencia van de la mano en Rusia
> 
> ¿Es Putin fundamentalmente incompetente?
> ...



"El Principio de Peter con esteroides"
Me parto la caja!!!!


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Hay que reconocer el trabajo duro de los ruskis intentando hundir el hilo...



Yo acabo de meter a uno.
Lo he configurado para que me puedan leer pero yo a ellos ni los huelo; se llama sufrir.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Jul 2022)

Se dicen muchas cosas, incluso dentro de España. Muchísimas continuamente.
Vivimos en la época de la histeria. Cada noticia causa histeria como te pasa a ti.


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Jul 2022)

Cuando hablas en plural denotas retraso severo. Pide cita a ver si te ayudan. Cuando quieras hablarme a mi pues ya sabes, me contestas. Los fantasmas los persigues en el parque.


----------



## César Borgia (16 Jul 2022)

Ha caído un avión en Grecia que llevaba armas para Ucrania, hay varias infor. si era Serbio o Ucraniano el avión...


----------



## 917 (16 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por ejemplo aquella columna saudita donde todos salieron por patas abandonando 30 blindados sobre ruedas .
> El África korp hubiera llenado todo de mg4w y llamado a los stukas..



No creo que exista en el mundo un ejército más incompetente que el saudí. Han tenido que subcontratar pakistaníes.
Nada de extraño, porque los saudíes no necesitan trabajar en nada. Todo lo hacen los extranjeros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

parece que tiene el motor incendiado, bueno a ver que ha sido



César Borgia dijo:


> Ha caído un avión en Grecia que llevaba armas para Ucrania, hay varias infor. si era Serbio o Ucraniano el avión...


----------



## César Borgia (16 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que tiene el motor incendiado, bueno a ver que ha sido



Están diciendo que va de Serbia a Jordania, probablemente no tenga nada que ver con la guerra si se confirma esa información , el piloto había solicitado ayuda...............


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> No creo que exista en el mundo un ejército más incompetente que el saudí. Han tenido que subcontratar pakistaníes.
> Nada de extraño, porque los saudíes no necesitan trabajar en nada. Todo lo hacen los extranjeros.



de hecho de esos blindados de ruedas huian muchos negros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

Ootro T62 destruido en seguramente otro de esos ataques frontales rusos


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

Madre mía como estáis de alteradas las otantontas, entre la caló, que las contraofensivas ukras no salen bien ni una, y los pepinazos continuos de los ruskies , estáis todas histéricas y delirando.

Y lo que os queda por aguantar. La gran madre Rusia seguirá aplicando el correctivo necesario a la decadente occidente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Madre mía como estáis de alteradas las otantontas, entre la caló, que las contraofensivas ukras no salen bien ni una, y los pepinazos continuos de los ruskies , estáis todas histéricas y delirando.
> 
> Y lo que os queda por aguantar. La gran madre Rusia seguirá aplicando el correctivo necesario a la decadente occidente.








ahi otra ofensiva rusa acaba en chatarra de T62...


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahi otra ofensiva rusa acaba en chatarra de T62...



Temblando los rusos están....


----------



## Plasteriano (17 Jul 2022)

Desde luego que lo de las putinas que caen desde el tugurio de arriba es cada día más grotesco. Yo ya no sé si son los simples cretinos que todos creemos que son o si son cuentas parodia lanzando subnormaladas obvias para descojonarse del resto.

Moco Virginal, M. Hiede, Infollable... menuda colección de taradas.

En el circo Barnum tendrían un puesto de honor en el elenco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (17 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

El mejor hilo de Burbuja.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Jul 2022)

Hablando del Rey de Roma...

Llegan a Ucrania los primeros lanzacohetes MLRS M270 donados por países europeos. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## neutral295 (17 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tú chupas pollas en los retretes de la estación de autobuses, es cierto que te ganas tu jornal, pero de ahí a llamarte asalariado va un trecho.



A mi me pagan una mierda cada mes porque existen chupapollas como tu que se la maman al jefe todo el día. Tu debes ser el típico chivato topo de la clase


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> A mi me pagan una mierda cada mes porque existen chupapollas como tu que se la maman al jefe todo el día. Tu debes ser el típico chivato topo de la clase



La debes chupar muy mal, encima la mayoría de chaperos son autónomos, tú eres tan cutre que chupas rabos a través de alguna ETT.


----------



## neutral295 (17 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La debes chupar muy mal, encima la mayoría de chaperos son autónomos, tú eres tan cutre que chupas rabos a través de alguna ETT.



Ahora si quieres aumento de sueldo el jefe te pide que pongas el culo  y tu como eres un sumiso vacunado...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Jul 2022)

Para aficionados a la chatarra rusa: guía de identificación de carros rusos

Me llama la atención la cantidad de inventario que pueden haber almacenado tras la Guerra Fría. Siempre con la mente puesta en la paz mundial, por supuesto.

- T-55 (<2000 in storage)
- T-62 (2000 in storage)
- T-64 (2000 in storage)
- T-72 (2000 active duty, 8000 in storage)
- T-80 (2000 active duty, 5000 in storage)
- T-90 (350 active duty, 600 in storage)
- T-14 (20 in field testing)










Quick guide to identifying the Russian tanks Part 1: Updated Dec. 2021


Vantage Point North: News and analysis from security and warfare related topics with the focus mostly on Russia and Scandinavia. Tanks etc




blog.vantagepointnorth.net


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2022)

Los soldados rusos trasladados desde las Islas Kuriles fueron liquidados en el Donbass.
Esto lo informan los canales TG que escriben sobre la guerra.
Rusia debilitó la defensa de las Islas Kuriles y transfirió soldados de las islas a Ucrania, y algunos de ellos fueron destruidos por los defensores ucranianos en dirección eslava.


----------



## ELVR (17 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es que un gobierno occidental no tiene que justificar nada: Los aviones son propiedad del Gobierno Ucraniano, y los pilotos, mercenarios de alta cualificación. El riesgo es solo para los pilotos.



Hasta que sale Karen Depakow, esposa de Jack Depakow, en el programa de la Ophrah o similar, quejándose de la situación de su marido capturado. Lo siento, es así.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2022)

El 17 de julio de 2015, el ejército ruso inicialmente se jactó de haber derribado un avión ucraniano. Momentos después, el vuelo MH17 de Malasia había desaparecido en el cielo sobre el este de Ucrania. La máquina de propaganda del Kremlin se puso en marcha, emitiendo negaciones, muchas narrativas falsas, lo habitual. 300 muertos


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Jul 2022)

Están supliendo los chinos a Rusia con el material imprescindible para seguir con la guerra? 

_Las crecientes exportaciones de microchips, óxido de aluminio y otros artículos de doble uso socavan el impulso occidental para detener el esfuerzo de guerra ruso _

De una manera u otra parece que la dependencia de Rusia hacia China en los próximos años será casi total.









WSJ News Exclusive | Chinese Firms Are Selling Russia Goods Its Military Needs to Keep Fighting in Ukraine


Rising exports of microchips, aluminum oxide and other dual-use items undermine the Western push to stall the Russian war effort.




www.wsj.com





Relacionado, Putín y Shoigu de compras en Finlandia.


----------



## McFly (17 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para aficionados a la chatarra rusa: guía de identificación de carros rusos
> 
> Me llama la atención la cantidad de inventario que pueden haber almacenado tras la Guerra Fría. Siempre con la mente puesta en la paz mundial, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Los protocolos de actuación de la OTAN en guerra fría en caso de.invasion de europa con tanque establecía uso de armas atómicas. No había otra forma de frenar un avance terrestre de blindados


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Continuación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo. Lo de Rusia con el gas sin tener alternativas para suplir a los compradores europeos es como querer ser un kamikaze cuando conduces un Lada de los años 80 y te estrellas contra un vehículo actual, al otro le haces polvo el coche pero probablemente podrá contarlo, a ti en cambio te tendrán que sacar con una espátula.


----------



## paconan (17 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Muy buen artículo. Lo de Rusia con el gas sin tener alternativas para suplir a los compradores europeos es como querer ser un kamikaze cuando conduces un Lada de los años 80 y te estrellas contra un vehículo actual, al otro le haces polvo el coche pero probablemente podrá contarlo, a ti en cambio te tendrán que sacar con una espátula.



Aquí tienes otros dos buenos artículos, son del año pasado
No los pongo completos son muy extensos pero merece la pena echarles un vistazo

*La “asociación energética” con Rusia: lecciones del pasado, peligros para el futuro*

*Hoy se cierra la trampa pacientemente construida por Moscú contra Europa durante 20 años. Rusia nunca ha ocultado su deseo de abusar de su posición dominante en el mercado energético para lograr sus objetivos de política exterior. Los europeos aterrorizados luchan como moscas atrapadas en una telaraña. ¿Cómo llegamos aquí?*

Hay que remontarse a la época soviética para comprender y ver las implicaciones políticas de lo que Rusia está instalando en el continente europeo. Los líderes soviéticos desde Lenin y Stalin en adelante se habían comprometido a construir una economía unificada basada en la dependencia de las repúblicas de la URSS del poder central. _“El camarada Stalin dijo con razón que quien tiene el petróleo tiene el poder”_, declaró Kirov en el XIV Congreso del Partido (Citado en: NA Efimov, “Sergej Mironovič Kirov”, Voprosy istorii, n°11, 1995, p. 58). Con esto en mente, el Kremlin desarrolló una red de gasoductos y oleoductos integrados con la República Soviética de Rusia en su centro. Los oleoductos iban desde campos de petróleo y gas en repúblicas soviéticas como Turkmenistán y Kazajstán hasta Rusia, desde donde el gas y el petróleo se redistribuían o vendían a Europa, el principal mercado de exportación de energía de la Unión Soviética. A cambio, las repúblicas soviéticas recibieron gas subsidiado. Después del colapso de la URSS, Moscú hizo todo lo posible para preservar estos "elementos básicos". Desde que Putin llegó al poder, el Kremlin ha desarrollado una política persistente de extender esta red centrada en Rusia a toda Europa.

_








The “Energy Partnership” With Russia: Lessons from the Past, Dangers for the Future


Today the trap patiently built by Moscow against Europe for 20 years is closing. Russia has never hidden its desire to abuse its dominant position…



en.desk-russie.eu




_
*Nordstream-2, un proyecto económico, ¿dijiste?*
*Hasta hace muy poco, la canciller Merkel repetía que Nordstream-2 era un proyecto puramente comercial, sin implicaciones políticas. Esta insistencia de los occidentales en buscar beneficios materiales inmediatos, mientras muestran una miopía abismal frente a las consecuencias a largo plazo de las decisiones tomadas, ha sido hábilmente explotada por el Kremlin desde Lenin. Los gobernantes rusos razonan en sentido contrario: los aspectos económicos son secundarios, sólo cuenta la agenda del poder, que no varía.* 

Asistamos por un momento a la dura escuela del Kremlin y aprendamos a discernir estrategias duraderas. El proyecto Nordstream se remonta al año 2000, cuando Vladimir Putin, el recién elegido presidente ruso, propuso solemnemente una “asociación energética” mutuamente beneficiosa para Europa, especialmente para Alemania. Lanzó la idea de un gasoducto que conectaría Alemania directamente con Rusia a través del fondo del Mar Báltico; como condición sine qua non para la realización de esta “asociación”, exigió, ya entonces, que el trazado del futuro gasoducto circunvalara Ucrania: era la primera manifestación de la estrategia de asfixia económica de este país perseguida por Putin hasta hoy. 









Nordstream-2, an Economic Project, did you Say?


Until very recently, Chancellor Merkel kept repeating that Nordstream-2 was a purely commercial project, devoid of any political implications.



en.desk-russie.eu


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (17 Jul 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Los protocolos de actuación de la OTAN en guerra fría en caso de.invasion de europa con tanque establecía uso de armas atómicas. No había otra forma de frenar un avance terrestre de blindados



Por numero, solo por numero. La calidad ya se ha visto... y porque de aquella no se conocía bien la calidad... si se llega a conocer, no hacen falta armas atomicas. Es más, si no fuera por las armas atomicas, en este caso de los ruskies, cualquier ejercito de un pais europeo mediano llega a moscú sin despeinarse.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Jul 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Los protocolos de actuación de la OTAN en guerra fría en caso de.invasion de europa con tanque establecía uso de armas atómicas. No había otra forma de frenar un avance terrestre de blindados



El protocolo de la OTAN en caso de invasión con vehículo blindado era neutralizarlos con misiles antitanque por eso hay modelos y unidades para aburrir en todos los países OTAN, hasta España tiene el suyo propio ......................

Lo de las nukes es más de los matones rusos.


----------



## MAUSER (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y lo que os queda por aguantar. La gran madre Rusia seguirá aplicando el correctivo necesario a la decadente occidente.



Decadente occidente?, Lo dice un prorruso. Entre estar en la decadente occidente y estar al lado de Rusia, Irán y Turquía, que no hay decadencia ninguna, me quedo en el lado occidental.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Decadente occidente?, Lo dice un prorruso. Entre estar en la decadente occidente y estar al lado de Rusia, Irán y Turquía, que no hay decadencia ninguna, me quedo en el lado occidental.



Cuando se entere que a los gays los ahorcan de una grúa en Irán...


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El protocolo de la OTAN en caso de invasión con vehículo blindado era neutralizarlos con misiles antitanque por eso hay modelos y unidades para aburrir en todos los países OTAN, hasta España tiene el suyo propio ......................
> 
> Lo de las nukes es más de los matones rusos.



Siempre se ha contemplado la opción nuclear. La "respuesta flexible" , que hasta sale en aquella canción aquella de "Polanski y el ardor".









La respuesta flexible se vuelve quebradiza


Temor en la OTAN a que la 'opción supercero' lesione su capacidad de defensa




elpais.com


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas #Ukrainian destruyeron un depósito de municiones #Russian en la región ocupada #Alchevsk , #Luhansk .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para aficionados a la chatarra rusa: guía de identificación de carros rusos
> 
> Me llama la atención la cantidad de inventario que pueden haber almacenado tras la Guerra Fría. Siempre con la mente puesta en la paz mundial, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



tambien en siria AL ASSAD tenia como 4000 t55 en reserva y solo sirvio para que los rebeldes , kurdos y isis fueran la primeras guerillas con tanques que he visto en decadas..


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para aficionados a la chatarra rusa: guía de identificación de carros rusos
> 
> Me llama la atención la cantidad de inventario que pueden haber almacenado tras la Guerra Fría. Siempre con la mente puesta en la paz mundial, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Hay un ingles que parece que controla bastante el tema, que cifra el numero de tanques activos en septiembre de 2021 en *2573 unidades*. El tema de las unidades en reserva hay que ser cauto en el numero que pueden ser reactivadas.

Con una cifra de 2573 tanques activos, las cifras de perdidas son sorprendentes en algunos casos, estoy haciendo un grafico, pero hay modelos en que han perdido mas del 40% de las unidades activas.

la web del hombre









Tank Diary


Tank Diary



www.tankdiary.co.uk


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

las guías de identificación









T-80 Tank and Variant Guide Set of 3 (Digital Download)


This is a digital file, no physical product will be shipped and a frame is not included. A non-watermarked Zip file of 3 JPEG A4 size images will be emailed to you upon purchasing this product. This is a three-part guide on the Russian T-80 tank and some of its variants.



www.tankdiary.co.uk


----------



## Casino (17 Jul 2022)

No puedo capturar Jarkov a 30 km de la frontera con Mordor. 
Me monto mis películas para explicarlo.
Vikingos = nazis.


Nada más que disir.


----------



## duncan (17 Jul 2022)

Un poco largo pero interesante:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)

dentro de poco en los cielos de ucrania como las aguilas sobre los orcos de la tierra media

nunca derribado en combate


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

Ya ves , son incesantes los ataques por aire. No descansan ni un día los rusos.

La superioridad aérea es espectacular, ahora entiendo porque los ukros llevan 4 meses plantados en las trincheras. A la que se muevan, no lo cuentan.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Decadente occidente?, Lo dice un prorruso. Entre estar en la decadente occidente y estar al lado de Rusia, Irán y Turquía, que no hay decadencia ninguna, me quedo en el lado occidental.



En 10 años volvemos hablar amego.


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

sobre el Himars, tal vez han localizado otro modelo


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves , son incesantes los ataques por aire. No descansan ni un día los rusos.
> 
> La superioridad aérea es espectacular, ahora entiendo porque los ukros llevan 4 meses plantados en las trincheras. A la que se muevan, no lo cuentan.




ES PEC TA CUL AR


si estoy francamente sorprendido, creo que podrían batir incluso la fuerza aérea de Andorra


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves , son incesantes los ataques por aire. No descansan ni un día los rusos.
> 
> La superioridad aérea es espectacular, ahora entiendo porque los ukros llevan 4 meses plantados en las trincheras. A la que se muevan, no lo cuentan.



¿Esto es broma? No existe ninguna superioridad aérea Rusa. Más bien lo contrario.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ES PEC TA CUL AR
> 
> 
> si estoy francamente sorprendido, creo que podrían batir incluso la fuerza aérea de Andorra



Incluso Andorra daría más problemas a los rusos que los que están planteando los ukros...

Ahora se entiende porque la OTAN se negó a prestarles cazas y demás. Serían destruidos al día siguiente.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Esto es broma? No existe ninguna superioridad aérea Rusa. Más bien lo contrario.



Nop.

La superioridad es total. Los rusos bombardean lo que quieren, donde y cuando quieren.

Además cualquier ciudad a tomar por culo del frente. Ayer Dnipro, el otro día Odessa, mañana Kiev?

Kalibers quirúrgicos ruskies mandan.


----------



## ghawar (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## EGO (17 Jul 2022)

Mcinutil es nuestra mejor baza en el foro.

Solo el es capaz de caricaturizar a los putincels como nadie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)

hace 8 años que derribaron el vuelo de malasyan airlines


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nop.
> 
> La superioridad es total. Los rusos bombardean lo que quieren, donde y cuando quieren.
> 
> ...



Nop. Disparan desde submarinos y desde Rusia. No se atreven a sobrevolar territorio Ucraniano. 

Eso no tiene nada que ver con superioridad aérea ni atacar trincheras ni nada parecido. 

O no sabes qué es la superioridad aérea o vienes a soltar invents.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Nop. Disparan desde submarinos y desde Rusia. No se atreven a sobrevolar territorio Ucraniano.
> 
> Eso no tiene nada que ver con superioridad aérea ni atacar trincheras ni nada parecido.
> 
> O no sabes qué es la superioridad aérea o vienes a soltar invents.



Para mí está clara la superioridad aérea rusa. Te puedes engañar lo que te plazca, me parece perfecto.

Como no leéis propaganda rusa no os enteráis de nada. Y si que hay cazas rusos atacando a pelo territorio ukro, todos los días se ven videos en el frente de parejas de avioncitos rumbo a sus objetivos.

Por no hablar de helicópteros, drones etc... Hacen lo que quieren los ruskies amego.

Todavía estoy esperando un bombardeo ukro con cazas, no ya en Rusia, sino en la zona conquistada por los ruskies. Es que ni eso, en el aire los ukros están cogidos por los cataplines.


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para mí está clara la superioridad aérea rusa. Te puedes engañar lo que te plazca, me parece perfecto.
> 
> Como no leéis propaganda rusa no os enteráis de nada. Y si que hay cazas rusos atacando a pelo territorio ukro, todos los días se ven videos en el frente de parejas de avioncitos rumbo a sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



¿Donde están todos esos vídeos invent? 
Pedazo inventman…


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mcinutil es nuestra mejor baza en el foro.
> 
> Solo el es capaz de caricaturizar a los putincels como nadie.



Yo entiendo que está siendo muy duro para vuestros egos, el ver cómo Rusia se queda por la cara otro cacho de ucrania. Pero es lo que hay querido conflorero. 

Es un poco patético que sigáis negando lo evidente.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Donde están todos esos vídeos invent?
> Pedazo inventman…



En cualquier canal de Telegram de propaganda rusa, tienes tropecientos para elegir...

Lo que decía, solo leéis propaganda otan, mal vais.


----------



## Casino (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para mí está clara la superioridad aérea rusa. Te puedes engañar lo que te plazca, me parece perfecto.
> 
> Como no leéis propaganda rusa no os enteráis de nada. Y si que hay cazas rusos atacando a pelo territorio ukro, todos los días se ven videos en el frente de parejas de avioncitos rumbo a sus objetivos.
> 
> ...




Efectivamente.

Ukraine Strikes Back: Su-27s Bomb Occupied Snake Island In Daring Raid

Los aparatos que ve son aliens que están echando una mano amiga a los ucranianos.


Siga esperando. Son los aliens.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para mí está clara la superioridad aérea rusa. Te puedes engañar lo que te plazca, me parece perfecto.
> 
> Como no leéis propaganda rusa no os enteráis de nada. Y si que hay cazas rusos atacando a pelo territorio ukro, todos los días se ven videos en el frente de parejas de avioncitos rumbo a sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Además de oír campanas tienes visiones.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Además de oír campanas tienes visiones.



Ein? 

Me voy a la pisci a darme un chapuzón. Os dejo con vuestras contraofensivas imaginarias jaja


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ein?
> 
> Me voy a la pisci a darme un chapuzón. Os dejo con vuestras contraofensivas imaginarias jaja



Lo dicho, hasta un charco te parece una piscina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

Y el vídeo..o reporte


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En cualquier canal de Telegram de propaganda rusa, tienes tropecientos para elegir...
> 
> Lo que decía, solo leéis propaganda otan, mal vais.



Pon links a cuatro o cinco. No te pido 100. 

Eres tú el que cuál pato tragas mirando al cielo, espectacular.

Con superioridad aérea como tú dices ya no existiría artillería Ucraniana ni lanzadores de cohetes/misiles. De verdad, háztelo mirar.


----------



## ghawar (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## duncan (17 Jul 2022)

Un vídeo de un artillero opinando sobre los MLRS:


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Por numero, solo por numero. La calidad ya se ha visto... y porque de aquella no se conocía bien la calidad... si se llega a conocer, no hacen falta armas atomicas. Es más, si no fuera por las armas atomicas, en este caso de los ruskies, cualquier ejercito de un pais europeo mediano llega a moscú sin despeinarse.



Eso es imposible! 

Mathias Rust, el adolescente alemán que aterrizó en la Plaza Roja de Moscú - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Anticriminal (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

El negro se lleva más golpes..


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Hace un par de días el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas orcas de ocupación visitó el frente (no tengo esa info) y dio la orden de un "ataque total" contra las fuerzas nazis en todos los frentes, de ahí la reeubicación de sus tropas.
De momento, se han reanudado los bombardeos masivos al más puro estilo soviético y cambiando los sistemas de aprovisionamiento de munición, dándose por buenos la intervención de civiles de transvase de munición. 
Se podrá calificar el presunto ataque orco como definitivo?
Esperaremos acontecimientos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)

dejalos que camelen,
cada perdida rusa dedicada a estas ofensivas ineficientes son activos del kremlin que no podran emplearse para defender en la ofensiva ucraniana. La defensa siempre es mas eficiente que la ofensiva.

seria interesante culminar el año recuperando todo el oeste del dnieper o al menos podiendo en jake jerson, no hay prisa, y el año siguiente centrarse en aislar crimea del dombas



Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace un par de días el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas orcas de ocupación visitó el frente (no tengo esa info) y dio la orden de un "ataque total" contra las fuerzas nazis en todos los frentes, de ahí la reeubicación de sus tropas.
> De momento, se han reanudado los bombardeos masivos al más puro estilo soviético y cambiando los sistemas de aprovisionamiento de munición, dándose por buenos la intervención de civiles de transvase de munición.
> Se podrá calificar el presunto ataque orco como definitivo?
> Esperaremos acontecimientos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)

campañas de reclutamiento mercenario







__





Institute for the Study of War


The Russian Federation has launched a large-scale drive to form volunteer battalions in the 85 “federal subjects” (or regions) that comprise the federation. Recruiting for some volunteer battalions began in June but has intensified in July, with new vol




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

Tenemos conceptos de ahogar muy diferentes.
Rusia ni ha metido el 10% de toda su tropa y armamento en ucrania, está en inferioridad numérica, siendo el atacante, y está consiguiendo mantener un frente muy extenso.

Las otantontitas seguís repitiendo como loros lo mismo por pura humillación, que si Rusia se queda sin munición (todavía estamos esperando), que si Rusia va a colapsar económicamente (todavía estamos esperando), que si Rusia va a perder Crimea y el donbass (todavía estamos esperando).


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pon links a cuatro o cinco. No te pido 100.
> 
> Eres tú el que cuál pato tragas mirando al cielo, espectacular.
> 
> Con superioridad aérea como tú dices ya no existiría artillería Ucraniana ni lanzadores de cohetes/misiles. De verdad, háztelo mirar.



Además de delirar eres un vago?

Búscate la vida tú, tienes info de sobra si sabes buscar. Yo no te voy hacer el trabajo lo siento.

Claro que existe artillería Ucraniana, la que recibe a cuenta gotas de la OTAN, y lo poco que les queda o está destruida por los ataques aéreos o artilleros rusos, o están en las principales ciudades protegiendo a farlopensky.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jul 2022)

Y el vídeo?


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo dicho, hasta un charco te parece una piscina.



Charco? Piscinita privada, que paga el Kremlin.


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Además de delirar eres un vago?
> 
> Búscate la vida tú, tienes info de sobra si sabes buscar. Yo no te voy hacer el trabajo lo siento.
> 
> Claro que existe artillería Ucraniana, la que recibe a cuenta gotas de la OTAN, y lo poco que les queda o está destruida por los ataques aéreos o artilleros rusos, o están en las principales ciudades protegiendo a farlopensky.



Yo ya miro diferentes fuentes. Y en ninguna se les ocurre decir una barbaridad tan grande como tú y ese dominio total del aire invent.

Hay que ser inútil para creerse esas barbaridades. Según tú Ucrania ya no tiene nada con lo que defenderse pero Rusia lleva semanas atascadla. 
Y todo adornado de una absoluta superioridad aérea que golpea constantemente la posiciones Ucranianas. Bueno lo poco que les queda sin destruir según tú.


----------



## paconan (17 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor Brutalsky, la operación menaje rusa

¿Es cierto que la verdadera razón detrás del ataque ruso a Ucrania es la abundancia de frigoríficos, lavadoras, lavavajillas y hornos nazis?






Mujer rusa besa su primera lavadora que su esposo compró con petrodólares. Principios de la década de 2000.

¡No todas las mujeres en Rusia tienen tanta suerte! Algunas esposas tienen que enviar a sus maridos a un país extranjero bajo el pretexto de una “operación militar especial” para traer una lavadora, ropa interior de encaje y juguetes para los niños.

¡Es una larga tradición que se remonta a la Segunda Guerra Mundial!

Los soldados rusos traídos a casa desde Alemania y otros países europeos liberaron agujas de máquinas de coser, encendedores, relojes, maquinillas de afeitar, armónicas, ropa interior, zapatos, cigarrillos robados.

Los oficiales permitieron que los soldados rusos enviaran cosas robadas a casa por correo o transporte en vagones de tren de carga. Cuando el tren pasaba por la Unión Soviética, a menudo robaban maletas y sacos con objetos robados.

Los oficiales y generales soviéticos robaron bicicletas holandesas y autos alemanes, los llevaron a casa pero después de que se averiaron no tenían repuestos para repararlos.

La Sociedad Histórica Militar Rusa el año pasado produjo una película con un mensaje encomiable de soldados y oficiales rusos amantes de la diversión que roban autos de lujo y violan/tienen sexo (sin ningún orden en particular) con mujeres en Alemania y Francia.






Un camión de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas quemado en Ucrania con lavadoras robadas.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Yo ya miro diferentes fuentes. Y en ninguna se les ocurre decir una barbaridad tan grande como tú y ese dominio total del aire invent.
> 
> Hay que ser inútil para creerse esas barbaridades. Según tú Ucrania ya no tiene nada con lo que defenderse pero Rusia lleva semanas atascadla.
> Y todo adornado de una absoluta superioridad aérea que golpea constantemente la posiciones Ucranianas. Bueno lo poco que les queda sin destruir según tú.



De atasco nada, Rusia sigue avanzando mastuerzo.

En el este , la superioridad aérea rusa es absoluta.


----------



## Casino (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De atasco nada, Rusia sigue avanzando mastuerzo.
> 
> En el este , la superioridad aérea rusa es absoluta.





¿Cuánto se tarda en recorrer 40 kilómetros?


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

No os cansáis de ridiculizar al que está ganando la guerra?

Es un poco absurdo y refleja vuestra frustración. Lo que no podéis ganar en la guerra real, intentáis disfrazarlo con propaganda chusquera. Un poco ridi me parece.


----------



## paconan (17 Jul 2022)

Sigue el circo ruso, ahora el payaso borracho suicida Medvedev amenazando con ataques nucleares

La negativa de la OTAN a reconocer #Crimea como ruso podría conducir a un "ataque directo" - Medvedev.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Edgar Osvaldo, a dormir venga, que se hace muy tarde en Cuzco...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




mqs bien en caracas

son todos basura indigenista/sindicalista


----------



## paconan (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De atasco nada, Rusia sigue avanzando mastuerzo.
> 
> En el este , la superioridad aérea rusa es absoluta.



No han avanzado NADA. unos kilómetros. Te lo repito, NADA. 

Vaya, ahora la superioridad es en el este y pronto será dentro de Rusia no te jode.


----------



## paconan (17 Jul 2022)

Esto va dedicado a los paracaidistas que de vez en cuando se dejan caer por el hilo, sin acritud y eso


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Ahora sí que sacan lo bueno


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Ha llegado el circo a a ciiudad...


----------



## keylargof (17 Jul 2022)

No entiendes a McChufli. McChufli es el creador -y de momento el único discípulo- de la Teoría de la Explicación Adaptativa. Si Rusia invadió Ucrania con la idea de derrocar a Zelenski y poner a un títere en cuestión de días, y 5 meses después está enfangado en Villa Popasna de Abajo, eso a McChufli le vale. Te pongo un ejemplo:

McChufli sale un viernes a la discoteca Flash, muy de moda. Su idea, terminar la noche haciendo un trío con las dos gogos del lugar.

La noche avanza, McChufli se acerca a las gogós y antes de que pueda abrir la boca éstas llaman a seguridad, que le dan 3 hostias y le echan del garito.

Borracho y dolorido por las guantás McChufli se dirige a otros locales de menos glamour de la zona, y le va entrando a diferentes chicas, cada vez de menor nivel. La última, una gorda, le dice "que te vayas ya a casa, pesao". Son las 6 de la mañana.

McChufli entonces se dirige a la zona de putas. Le quedan apenas 10 euros. Lo único que consigue por ese dinero es que un travelo toxicómano le parta el culo. Además, le pega el sida.

Al día siguiente, ya en casa, McChufli, con sida y el ojete roto, charla amistosamente con su compañero de piso:

- Qué, McChufli, hubo trío con las gogos?
- Nunca fue el objetivo
- Pero tu dij..
- Era una finta, para ir luego al objetivo real
- Y que tal?
- Muy bien, acabé follando
- Con quien?
- Un travelo toxicómano, sólo 10 euros, me partió el ano
- Como???
- Estás dolido, acepta la realidad. La realidad es que yo ayer follé y tú no, acéptalo
- Se pondría condón, no?
- Que va, me ha pegado el sida
- Que dices, McChufli! Te han jodido la vida!
- Y tú como sabes que mi objetivo no era pillar el sida? Mi objetivo nadie lo sabe. Cuanto antes aceptes que yo ayer follé y tu no mejor te irá.

Esto es, a grandes rasgos, McChufli.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2022)

Olena Zelenska: “No parimos hijos para esconderlos en los sótanos de los misiles rusos”


Guionista, productora y primera dama de Ucrania, la guerra la pilló tan de sorpresa como al resto de los ucranios. Después de pasar los primeros meses lejos de su marido, Volodímir Zelenski, ha vuelto a Kiev, donde recibe a EL PAÍS en las Oficinas Presidenciales convertidas en búnker.




elpais.com


----------



## keylargof (17 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Sabéis si estos vehículos son hipersónicos?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En cualquier canal de Telegram de propaganda rusa, tienes tropecientos para elegir...
> 
> Lo que decía, solo leéis propaganda otan, mal vais.



Honestamente, pense que los lameculos del enano erais gilipollas. De verdad. En todos los lugares existe el tonto del pueblo, y pensé... bueno, en España más.

Pero no se puede ser tan tonto, asi que imagino que te pagan, no?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sabéis si estos vehículos son hipersónicos?



Sí, tienen unos altavoces del carajo... sirven para anunciar el circo.


----------



## 917 (17 Jul 2022)

Uno de los misterios insondables de este Foro es por qué los putinianos sois franquistas.


----------



## ELVR (17 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sigue el circo ruso, ahora el payaso borracho suicida Medvedev amenazando con ataques nucleares
> 
> La negativa de la OTAN a reconocer #Crimea como ruso podría conducir a un "ataque directo" - Medvedev.



¿Y quien iba a participar en ese "direct attack" ? ¿Su hijo? Ah! no, espera, que se las ha arreglado para que se libre de la mili.


----------



## ELVR (17 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Uno de los misterios insondables de este Foro es por qué los putinianos sois franquistas.



Un día, cuanto tenga tiempo y ganas, pondré mi opinión al respecto basándome en una peli.

(Es que la última vez que hice un paralelismo así no tuvo mucho éxito)


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

"Así es como se ve un misil de crucero en vuelo
Es con tales misiles que el ejército ruso ataca nuestros hogares y mata a nuestros hijos."



```
https://t.me/c/1379461702/37338
```


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Sí, aún tienen aviones los ucranianos.
Video del avión ucraniano MiG-29 volando cerca de la línea del frente


```
https://t.me/c/1379461702/37342
```


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

y por supuesto NO SABES hacer una puta captura


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## 917 (17 Jul 2022)

Lo que dices de mi te lo inventas.
Y sigues sin explicar porque los putinianos sois franquistas. El Caudillo se llevaría un buen susto...


----------



## 917 (17 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Un día, cuanto tenga tiempo y ganas, pondré mi opinión al respecto basándome en una peli.
> 
> (Es que la última vez que hice un paralelismo así no tuvo mucho éxito)



A mi me resulta evidente.
Se trata de Dictaduras ultraconservadoras, totalmente retrógradas.
Stalin era un peligroso liberal para esta gente...


----------



## 917 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Incluso Andorra daría más problemas a los rusos que los que están planteando los ukros...
> 
> Ahora se entiende porque la OTAN se negó a prestarles cazas y demás. Serían destruidos al día siguiente.



Si Ucrania dispusiera de aviación moderna, habrían bombardeado el Kremlin.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si Ucrania dispusiera de aviación moderna, habrían bombardeado el Kremlin.



Los republicanos españoles se plantearon bombardear Berlín y Roma en represalias. No tenían suficiente capacidad, pero era de justicia hacerlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

aqui el SUPUESTO telegram que dice ser un HIMARS... https://i.4cdn.org/pol/165807921192863.jpg como puede verse ni saben identificar un camion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los republicanos españoles se plantearon bombardear Berlín y Roma en represalias. No tenían suficiente capacidad, pero era de justicia hacerlo.



no ,poirque spupuestamente ni berlin ni roma declararon ninguna guerra...


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Putin enredando a Bielorrusia:

Bielorrusia volvió a notar la actividad de la aviación militar de la Federación Rusa.

En la mañana del 10 de julio, tres Il-76 más de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas volaron a Bielorrusia (dos de ellos se repitieron). Todos los aviones volaron al aeródromo militar en Machulishchi (región de Minsk).

Además, en Bielorrusia hay un aumento en el entrenamiento aéreo en 5 aeródromos a la vez. Se informa que llegaron pilotos de la Federación Rusa y comenzó el entrenamiento de aterrizaje.


----------



## BGA (17 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No entiendes a McChufli. McChufli es el creador -y de momento el único discípulo- de la Teoría de la Explicación Adaptativa. Si Rusia invadió Ucrania con la idea de derrocar a Zelenski y poner a un títere en cuestión de días, y 5 meses después está enfangado en Villa Popasna de Abajo, eso a McChufli le vale. Te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> McChufli sale un viernes a la discoteca Flash, muy de moda. Su idea, terminar la noche haciendo un trío con las dos gogos del lugar.
> 
> ...



Un post francamente desgarrador...


----------



## alas97 (17 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Brutal este meme, yo si fuera filo ruso estaría calladito y con las manitas dentro de los bolsillos.


----------



## alas97 (17 Jul 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Un poco largo pero interesante:



Este tío es brutal con los carros de combate, motores, blindajes reactivos, cañones, proyectiles. no era un simple carrista como dice.

Se aprende mucho con él.


----------



## 917 (17 Jul 2022)

Lo primero, ajuste el olfato porque yo no soy militante de ningún partido e ignoro lo que sea esa estupidez de woke. Y digo que es una estupidez porque solo se lo oigo a estúpidos neocons.
Y en cuanto a Franco, hay mucho publicado acerca de su incompetencia militar..fíjate que incluso se considera por los historiadores que era mejor político que militar...y algunas cosas le salieron bien, no niego sus méritos.
Y ya que no me lo dices, te lo digo yo: La España de Franco y la Rusia de Putin son simples Dictaduras ultraconservadoras, retrógradas totales.


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Jul 2022)

Deben morir todos, no hay nada que hablar con estos dementes.


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui el SUPUESTO telegram que dice ser un HIMARS... https://i.4cdn.org/pol/165807921192863.jpg como puede verse ni saben identificar un camion



De hecho esas imágenes corresponden al vehículo de transporte de munición que acompaña a un M777 y son de hace 5 días


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Deben morir todos, no hay nada que hablar con estos dementes.



Yo diría a la Cámara, como dije a todos los que se han incorporado a este Gobierno: «No tengo nada más que ofrecer que sangre, esfuerzo, lágrimas y sudor».

Tenemos ante nosotros una prueba de la más penosa naturaleza. Tenemos ante nosotros muchos, muchos, largos meses de combate y sufrimiento. Me preguntáis: ¿Cuál es nuestra política?. Os lo diré: Hacer la guerra por mar, por tierra y por aire, con toda nuestra potencia y con toda la fuerza que Dios nos pueda dar; hacer la guerra contra una tiranía monstruosa, nunca superada en el oscuro y lamentable catálogo de crímenes humanos. Esta es nuestra política.

Me preguntáis; ¿Cuál es nuestra aspiración?. Puedo responder con una palabra: Victoria, victoria a toda costa, victoria a pesar de todo el terror; victoria por largo y duro que pueda ser su camino; porque, sin victoria, no hay supervivencia.

W. Churchill.


----------



## I. de A. (17 Jul 2022)

Lo que decía W. Churchill en 1920, poco después de la revolución bolchevique:

«Es posible que esta raza sorprendente esté en el proceso de creación de un nuevo sistema filosófico y político, tan malévolo como benévola fue la Cristiandad, el cual, si no es contrarrestado, destruirá irremediablemente todo lo que el Cristianismo ha hecho posible... Esos movimientos (revolucionarios) entre los judíos no constituyen una novedad... Ellos han sido los inspiradores de todos los movimientos subversivos acaecidos en el siglo XIX; y ahora, esta banda de extraordinarias personalidades de los bajos fondos de las grandes urbes de Europa y América ha agarrado al pueblo ruso por el pelo y se ha convertido en la dueña indiscutible de ese enorme imperio.»

«Importantísimo es el papel jugado en la creación del bolchevismo y en el actual desarrollo de la Revolución rusa por esos internacionalistas y en su mayoría ateos judíos... El predominio de los judíos en las instituciones soviéticas es sorprendente... el sistema terrorista aplicado por la comisión extraordinaria (Cheka) para combatir a los contrarrevolucionarios ha sido ideado y llevado a cabo por hebreos y, en ciertos casos notables, por hebreas. El mismo fenómeno pudo observarse durante el periodo de terrorismo rojo instaurado por Bela Kuhn (Cohen) en Hungría. Igualmente ha ocurrido en Alemania (especialmente en Baviera); si bien en todos esos países muchos no judíos participaron en esa sangrienta locura, el papel jugado por los revolucionarios judíos es asombroso.» Winston Churchill, _Zionism vs Bolshevism,_ Illustraled Sunday Herald, 8-febrero-1920.


Lo que hacía Churchill 24 años después:

_El 29 de febrero de 1944, el Ministerio Británico de Información envió la siguiente nota al más alto clero británico y a la BBC:_

Señor,
dirigido por el Ministerio, le envio a Ud. la siguiente carta circular:

Es a menudo el deber de los buenos ciudadanos y de los cristianos píos cerrar los ojos frente a las peculiaridades de aquéllos que se asociaron con nosotros.

Pero llegará el tiempo en el cual tales peculiaridades, que aún se niegan en público, deberán tenerse en cuenta cuando llamemos a la acción.

Nosotros conocemos los métodos de gobierno empleados por el dictador bolchevique en la misma Rusia mediante, por ejemplo, los escritos y discursos del Primer Ministro durante los últimos veinte años. Sabemos cómo se comportó el Ejército Rojo en Polonia en 1920 y sólo recientemente, en Finlandia, Estonia, Letonia, Galicia y Besarabia.

Por consiguiente, ciertamente debemos tener en cuenta cómo se comportará el Ejército Rojo cuando desborde Europa Central. A menos de que se tomen precauciones, los horrores inevitables que obviamente sucederán, generarán una tensión indebida en la opinión pública de este país.

No podemos reformar a los bolcheviques pero podemos hacer nuestro mejor esfuerzo para salvarlos -así como a nosotros- de las consecuencias de sus actos. Los descubrimientos del pasado cuarto de siglo generarán meras negaciones poco convincentes. La única alternativa a la negación es distraer la atención pública del asunto entero.

La experiencia ha demostrado que la mejor distracción es la propaganda de atrocidad dirigida contra el enemigo. Desgraciadamente el público ya no es tan susceptible como en los días de "la Fábrica de Cadáveres", "los Bebés Belgas Mutilados", y "los Canadienses Crucificados".

Por consiguiente se busca seriamente su cooperación para distraer la atención pública de lo realizado por el Ejército Rojo mediante su apoyo sincero en varios cargos contra los alemanes y japoneses que han sido y serán puestos en circulación por el Ministerio.

El expresar sus creencias en cosas así puede convencer a otros.

Soy, Señor, su seguro servidor,
(Firmado)
H. Hewet, Secretario Asistente,

Postdata:
El Ministerio no puede entrar en correspondencia de cualquier clase con respecto a la presente comunicación, la cuál sólo debe revelarse a personas responsables.

(Rozek, Edward J., _Allied Wartime Diplomacy: A Pattern in Poland,_ John Wiley and Sons, NY., p. 209-210)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Putin enredando a Bielorrusia:
> 
> Bielorrusia volvió a notar la actividad de la aviación militar de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



El ejército Bielorruso el totalmente hecho con reclutas...700 tanques y 60000 soldados...vamos inútil del todo .


----------



## legal (17 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo diría a la Cámara, como dije a todos los que se han incorporado a este Gobierno: «No tengo nada más que ofrecer que sangre, esfuerzo, lágrimas y sudor».
> 
> Tenemos ante nosotros una prueba de la más penosa naturaleza. Tenemos ante nosotros muchos, muchos, largos meses de combate y sufrimiento. Me preguntáis: ¿Cuál es nuestra política?. Os lo diré: Hacer la guerra por mar, por tierra y por aire, con toda nuestra potencia y con toda la fuerza que Dios nos pueda dar; hacer la guerra contra una tiranía monstruosa, nunca superada en el oscuro y lamentable catálogo de crímenes humanos. Esta es nuestra política.
> 
> ...



Putin hace que ese discurso de Churchill sea plenamente vigente. No sobra ni una coma.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no ,poirque spupuestamente ni berlin ni roma declararon ninguna guerra...



Pero estaban bombardeando suelo español.


----------



## Walter Eucken (17 Jul 2022)

Bueno, hemos llegado a los 900 plenamente confirmados...


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Entre tanta frase grandilocuente de hace más de 70 años nos estamos olvidando del presente.
Y tengo comprobado que elevamos la voz protestando con todas nuestras fuerzas tanto monarquicos como republicanos, franquistas, derechas e izquierdas, incluso alguno que tenía en el ignore y es que el hambre de justicia y amor por la civilización están a mucha más altura que estas cositas de humanos que nos divide y que creemos tan importantes.
No pintemos de colorines subjetivos el objetivo primordial de este hilo.
Colaboremos en lo que podamos ante esta gran injusticia e impliquémonos en lo que esté a nuestro alcance.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

Yo veo un mapa de Ucrania hace 4 meses y lo comparo con el de hoy, y veo que el 25% del territorio ukro es ruso. Punto pelota.

Os podéis inventar lo que queráis, que el único criterio de victoria en una guerra es quien logra imponer su fuerza en el territorio disputado. Lo demás, música celestial amego.

Lleváis diciendo que Rusia está ahogada desde que empezó la guerra. Pues ya es hora de que se quede sin respiración no? Pasará un año, y seguiréis con lo mismo.

Fin y Suecia aún no está en la otan.
El prestigio militar no lo dictamina la propaganda cuckcidental.
Estoy esperando aún el colapso de la economía rusa que anticipabais. De momento, el que está con una inflación desbocada en las materias primas es occidente.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Entre tanta frase grandilocuente de hace más de 70 años nos estamos olvidando del presente.
> Y tengo comprobado que elevamos la voz protestando con todas nuestras fuerzas tanto monarquicos como republicanos, franquistas, derechas e izquierdas, incluso alguno que tenía en el ignore y es que el hambre de justicia y amor por la civilización están a mucha más altura que estas cositas de humanos que nos divide y que creemos tan importantes.
> No pintemos de colorines subjetivos el objetivo primordial de este hilo.
> Colaboremos en lo que podamos ante esta gran injusticia e impliquémonos en lo que esté a nuestro alcance.
> ...



Enlaces fiables para donar al ejército ucraniano?


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No han avanzado NADA. unos kilómetros. Te lo repito, NADA.
> 
> Vaya, ahora la superioridad es en el este y pronto será dentro de Rusia no te jode.



Nada nada, todo el sur de ukrania es ruso hasta kherson y el donbass, y la parte norte del donbass hasta kharkov.

Solo 40 km (sic). Venga por favor respetaros un poquitín, que dais penilla.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Honestamente, pense que los lameculos del enano erais gilipollas. De verdad. En todos los lugares existe el tonto del pueblo, y pensé... bueno, en España más.
> 
> Pero no se puede ser tan tonto, asi que imagino que te pagan, no?



Os molesta en exceso que Rusia vaya a quedarse con más territorio ukro por la face. Es vuestro problema y tendréis que vivir con ello.


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si Ucrania dispusiera de aviación moderna, habrían bombardeado el Kremlin.



No hay huevos a bombardear el kremlin. Al día siguiente Kiev desaparece del mapa. Y la OTAN hoy puede hacerlo con aviación de falsa bandera, y tampoco se atreve.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Os molesta en exceso que Rusia vaya a quedarse con más territorio ukro por la face. Es vuestro problema y tendréis que vivir con ello.



No que va... es que no concibo que haya gente con tan poca neurona... por eso digo que te pagan, aunque puedo estar equivocado y solamente seais tremendamente gilipollas (mucho mas de lo que podia imaginarme que podría ser un hominido).


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Enlaces fiables para donar al ejército ucraniano?



Yo lo hago por aquí en el apartado de "Military aid".

Благодійний фонд Сергія Притули


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> No que va... es que no concibo que haya gente con tan poca neurona... por eso digo que te pagan, aunque puedo estar equivocado y solamente seais tremendamente gilipollas (mucho mas de lo que podia imaginarme que podría ser un hominido).



Insultos sin venir a cuento solo demuestran tu frustración ante la realidad.

El kremlin me paga de puta madre por cierto.


----------



## wireless1980 (17 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada nada, todo el sur de ukrania es ruso hasta kherson y el donbass, y la parte norte del donbass hasta kharkov.
> 
> Solo 40 km (sic). Venga por favor respetaros un poquitín, que dais penilla.



Creo que no entiendes el concepto de avanzar. Claramente. 
En cuatro meses cuanto ha variado el teritorio conquistado? En realidad ha ido a menos. 
VAYA SORPRESA!


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes el concepto de avanzar. Claramente.
> En cuatro meses cuanto ha variado el teritorio conquistado? En realidad ha ido a menos.
> VAYA SORPRESA!



Ya como los parvulitos hay que trataros.

El sur de ukrania hasta kherson era territorio ruso hace 4 meses? No.

La provincia de Lugansk era toda territorio ruso hace 4 meses? No.

Todo el norte del donbass hasta kharkov era ruso hace 4 meses? No.

40km de idiotez es lo que tenéis.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Yo lo hago por aquí en el apartado de "Military aid".
> 
> Благодійний фонд Сергія Притули


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Ayuda Ucrania. 

*Благодійний фонд Сергія Притули*


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126674


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Pero estaban bombardeando suelo español.



Si, eran parte del comite de no intervenccion,,interviniendo....ni la republica quiso declarar la guerra a alemania tras el bombardeo naval aleman a almeria...


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Jul 2022)

Vuelves a equivocarte, el 95% de los nazis del foro están con Putin. Y los que no son nazis son franquistas.

Hace poco lo acabo de comprobar con un putiniense de pro, @Eremita . Su pasión y admiración por Hitler son llamativas.

Uno por uno los voy pillando.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El ejército Bielorruso el totalmente hecho con reclutas...700 tanques y 60000 soldados...vamos inútil del todo .



Su fuerza efectiva de combate es mucho menor a 60mil 

Los ejércitos de las dictaduras bananeras son muy débiles ya que su motivación para combatir es muy escasa

El 100% de los bielorrusos se oponen a la guerra y a su régimen Lukashenko no se mete en eso es definitivo, casi se le forma una guerra Partisana estilo SGM los días de la invasión mucho menos se van a meter ellos directamente con su ejercito, el ejercito incluso le puede dar un golpe si toma esa decisión en el 2020 casi se lo dan pero los militares rusos se echaron para atrás al ver la ambigüedad occidental, pero meterse en una guerra genocida es inaceptable y los militares bielorrusos lo derrocan y ponen a las charos que están exiliadas en el poder (Ya que ellos no lo asumirán) 

Para Lukashenko el mejor negocio es seguir exprimiendo económicamente a los rusos ya que el esta revendiendo petroleo ruso en forma de derivados del petroleo y le esta re vendiendo a los rusos (Con comisiones obviamente) mercancía occidental que los rusos no pueden obtener


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

la camara del stugna recoge el momento en el que se les cae el encendedor de cigarrillos del salpicadero a la alfombrilla


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Jul 2022)

Confirmación visual de KRAB polaco destruido en Kherson es la primera perdida visual confirmada de un KRAB 







De las perdidas de orcorrusos que voy a decir ya aburre 

Pero esta llama la atención 2 blindados y un T-62 destruido 


Orcorrusos es probable que pasen a una orientación defensiva para tratar de conservar lo invadido ya deben haber perdido una gran parte importante de su almacén blindado de primera linea si se están viendo a los T-62 arder


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (18 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Muy buen artículo. Lo de Rusia con el gas sin tener alternativas para suplir a los compradores europeos es como querer ser un kamikaze cuando conduces un Lada de los años 80 y te estrellas contra un vehículo actual, al otro le haces polvo el coche pero probablemente podrá contarlo, a ti en cambio te tendrán que sacar con una espátula.



Te falta un ejemplo gráfico. Algo así pero peor (para el lada)


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Jul 2022)

Pudieran estar llegando a Ucrania una cantidad importantes de tanques Polacos T-72 modernizados en teoría nivel OTAN P-91 


Los dymitrysdemierda como que ya perdieron capacidad de concentrar grandes cantidades de municiones les siguen volando los depósitos con los HIMARS, sin acumular grandes cantidades de municiones ya han perdido capacidad de ejecutar grandes ofensivas, esto es en Kherson hace un momento 


Aparte de las municiones que les están reventando ya han perdido muchos tanques y si no tienen la capacidad de volverlos a producir ya estarían teniendo perdidas criticas en su parque blindado 


Soldado Dymitrydemierda desactivado en Kherson hace un momento por la resistencia (Partisanos) +18


Spoiler








Situación critica en Kherson para orcorrusos perder la ciudad seria una humillación brutal no hay manera alguna de camuflar una derrota así, aunque quien sabe el putincelato es tan tarado que siempre repiten que todo es parte del plaa..

Mantener Kherson es una sangría permanente para orcorrusos, no digo que Ucranianos la tomen en los próximos días pero si a largo plazo si la tendencia no cambia los orcorrusos pueden perder Kherson los Ucraniananos ganan poco terreno si pero territorio que recuperan Ucranianos en Kherson orcorrusos no lo pueden recuperar. 

Los Orcorrusos pueden hacer lo mismo que hicieron en Kiev con Kherson iniciar una payasada de negociación y decir que se retiran por "Buena voluntad" aun así la derrota seria evidente, por lo que orcorrusos trataran de mantener Kherson sacrificando toda la carne de cañón posible especialmente a los "Novorrusos" separatistas del Dombass.


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)

A los buenos días:


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A los buenos días:



Hola, buenos himars.


----------



## Subprime (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Subprime (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó imágenes de la destrucción del sistema de misiles HIMARS


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

La Embajada de Rusia en Suiza quiere recurrir a las autoridades policiales debido a esta caricatura de Putin en el periódico suizo Neue Zurcher Zeitung. Ya es hora de compartirlo tanto como sea posible y defender la libertad de expresión.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

Rusia trasladó un número significativo de barcos de Sebastopol a su otra base naval en el mar negro, Novorossiysk. ¿Es posible que esto tenga que ver con el rango de ATACMS y que tengan miedo de una entrega secreta?


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

Desde un submarino irani lanzan un UAV.. lo mas destacable es la situacion del submarino que si se amplia, podemos ver en que estado se encuentra. A estos esta pidiendo ayuda los rusos


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya como los parvulitos hay que trataros.
> 
> El sur de ukrania hasta kherson era territorio ruso hace 4 meses? No.
> 
> ...



Hace cuatro meses Rusia estaba cerca de conquistar toda Ucrania, llegó hasta Kiev y preparaba una pinza que llegando a Kiev encerrará desde el este y el sur la mitad del país.

Hoy ha perdido gran parte de todo ese territorio y se ha replegado a las provincias que ya controlaba de facto con las milicias y mercenarios que ha estado introduciendo desde el 2014.


De verdad, comprar un libro nuevo de mantras, te veo mal.
Y aprende a escribir en singular, no me hables en plural parguelas.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

El "Stugna" ucraniano destruye el BMP de los ocupantes


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Insultos sin venir a cuento solo demuestran tu frustración ante la realidad.
> 
> El kremlin me paga de puta madre por cierto.



Creeme, no es un insulto es un diagnostico.

Y frustrar... ¿Como coño me voy a frustrar cuando los rusos estan haciendo el mayor ridiculo de la historia? No hay ridiculo comparable conocido... podría estar frustrado si hubieran invadido kiev el tercer dia, o si hubieran demostrado poderio... pero si son unos mierdas... que frustracion voy a tener. ¿Es que estas proyectado? Seguro que si... eres tu el que andas frustrado y vienes aqui a intentar mantener su mierda de disonancia cognitiva para no ponerte a llorar... 

Y no, si el Kremlin te paga... esta claro que poco, porque si fueras un trol de calidad, todavia, pero eres bastante penoso... (ya te digo que siempre pense que eras el tonto del pueblo, y como no se puede ser tan tonto esta claro que te pagan)


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

El ejército de invasión ruso está desmoralizado, no puede hacer bien su logística y está siendo destrozado por los misiles y la artillería ucranianos.

La ofensiva rusa se ha estancado. La contraofensiva de Ucrania está logrando avances en Khersonshchyna, Zaporizhzhya y el sur de Donechchyna.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

Foto de paracaidistas de la 76 División Aerotransportada. Aparentemente, todavía no entendían por qué luchaban y perdieron la salud en Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, ordenó hoy a sus fuerzas militares que prioricen los ataques contra los misiles de largo alcance y la artillería de Ucrania "con armas de alta precisión", según los medios estatales de Rusia. Ucrania dice que usó armas occidentales para atacar varios depósitos de municiones rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

un avión de ataque ruso Su-34 fue derribado, probablemente en las cercanías de Alchevsk, #Luhansk Oblast.

Según información preliminar, es probable que se trate de un caso de fuego amigo.


----------



## keylargof (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Embajada de Rusia en Suiza quiere recurrir a las autoridades policiales debido a esta caricatura de Putin en el periódico suizo Neue Zurcher Zeitung. Ya es hora de compartirlo tanto como sea posible y defender la libertad de expresión.



Espero que salga Mierdevev a decir "si pintáis a Putin como un payaso os tiramos un nuke"


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Jul 2022)

Hay registros de 3 arsenales











Ammunition warehouse was hit in missile strike in Nova Kakhovka of Kherson region Nova Kakhovka, Khersons'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Ammunition warehouse was hit in missile strike in Nova Kakhovka of Kherson region . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests...




liveuamap.com













Warehouses with ammunition were hit in missile strike at Raiske village of Kherson Region Kherson - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Warehouses with ammunition were hit in missile strike at Raiske village of Kherson Region. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues...




liveuamap.com













Detonation of ammunition in Kadiivka after reported missile hit Stakhanov,Luhans'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Detonation of ammunition in Kadiivka after reported missile hit. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons...




liveuamap.com





Otra explosión


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyen la estación de radar, 2 depósitos de municiones en el sur de Ucrania.

El Comando Operacional “Sur” dijo que mató a 36 soldados rusos y destruyó dos sistemas de misiles Pantsir, tres sistemas de comunicación estratégica y 11 vehículos blindados y militares.


----------



## moncton (18 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te falta un ejemplo gráfico. Algo así pero peor (para el lada)



Pa que digan que "ya no se hacen coches duraderos como los de antes"...


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, ordenó hoy a sus fuerzas militares que prioricen los ataques contra los misiles de largo alcance y la artillería de Ucrania "con armas de alta precisión", según los medios estatales de Rusia. Ucrania dice que usó armas occidentales para atacar varios depósitos de municiones rusos.



No, no, no. Eso es mentira. En otro hilo donde los prorrusos analizan el frente, dicen que a los rusos los Himars y demás se la sudan. Que son irrelevantes, que los derriban en vuelo cuando quieren y que no se que pajas mentales. Que tienen unas fuentes prorrusas muy buenas, pero anónimas que se niegan a poner.


----------



## moncton (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, ordenó hoy a sus fuerzas militares que prioricen los ataques contra los misiles de largo alcance y la artillería de Ucrania "con armas de alta precisión", según los medios estatales de Rusia. Ucrania dice que usó armas occidentales para atacar varios depósitos de municiones rusos.



Para eso hay que tener buena inteligencia, informacion actualizada, ejercito moderno y armas de precision

Los rusos no tienen nada de eso, bombardeo por saturacion es lo unico que saben hacer

No se enteran de donde les vienen las hostias


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Jul 2022)

La cadena de ropa @hm ha decidido cerrar por completo sus operaciones en #Russia


----------



## volador (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Desde un submarino irani lanzan un UAV.. lo mas destacable es la situacion del submarino que si se amplia, podemos ver en que estado se encuentra. A estos esta pidiendo ayuda los rusos



Joder, le faltan trozos del recubrimiento..


Y lo de salir a superficie para lanzar una mierda dron, mejor no hablamos.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Jul 2022)

Los sinverguenzas que nos gobiernan echándole la culpa a Putin de todos los males económicos y los bobos prorusos dándoselas de matones de barrio fardando de que Europa va mal económicamente porque se ha metido con Rusia.

No cabe un tonto más.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Sé que me repito, pero que durante los últimos 15 días más o menos entren los rusófilos, es que las cosas están muy mal para esta gente. Solo un tío muy convencido que ve que van mal las cosas, se mete a ver que dicen otros, como una visillera. Sus esquemas sobre esta guerra se les están rompiendo cada poco, lo siento por ellos pero es lo que tiene invadir un país. Seguro que eran de los que cantaban Celtas Cortos y luego iban al no a la guerra de la ceja...


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los sinverguenzas que nos gobiernan echándole la culpa a Putin de todos los males económicos y los bobos prorusos dándoselas de matones de barrio fardando de que Europa va mal económicamente porque se ha metido con Rusia.
> 
> No cabe un tonto más.



Así es. Por un lado Putin es el culpable directo principal y la UE el culpable indirecto, no puede ser que se dependa de un solo país como proveedor de gran cantidad de producto...


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

otro que han suicidado...

El cuerpo del vicerrector de la Academia Rusa de Aduanas, Zalim Kerefov, quien fue arrestado hace 10 días bajo sospecha de crear un sistema de tráfico de drogas, fue encontrado en una celda solitaria en un centro de detención preventiva. Conocía a demasiados de los miembros más veteranos del sistema.



*Vicerrector de la Academia de Aduanas, detenido por tráfico de drogas, se suicidó en un centro de prisión preventiva*


https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/15242157


----------



## Ricardiano (18 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No, no, no. Eso es mentira. En otro hilo donde los prorrusos analizan el frente, dicen que a los rusos los Himars y demás se la sudan. Que son irrelevantes, que los derriban en vuelo cuando quieren y que no se que pajas mentales. Que tienen unas fuentes prorrusas muy buenas, pero anónimas que se niegan a poner.



Hacía tiempo que no entraba al silmariHilo. Que cosas aprende uno allí. Solo en las últimas páginas resulta qué: 

- Occidente ya se queda sin municiones. Así que los ukras se vayan olvidando de disparar
- Los HIMARS solo destruyen medicamentos...los cuales eran para población civil por supuesto. 
- Los rusos siguen sin matar un solo civil. Y eso a su vez es lo único que relentiza el avance. 
- Bueno, eso y que realmente han avanzado todo lo que han querido. 
- Bueno, y que se relentiza porque es parte del plan para matar nazis. 
- Bueno, y porque realmente es la OTAN contra quien luchan. 
- De todas formas la guerra ya esta acabada. Rusia ya ha ganado. 
- De igual manera lo de lo HIMARS o los MLRS no importa porque la artillería soviética es la más avanzada del mundo. La OTAN no tiene nada igual así que...
- Y todo eso con una pequeña porción del poder ruso, y sin sacar lo bueno.
- Y además esta la guerra económica que Rusia ya ha ganado también. 
- Además occidente esta apunto de desaparecer. Si no esta semana la próxima. Tanta decadencia no se puede.


Yo le iría pasando un link al Zelensky y compañía para que se enteren. No sé que esperan la verdad. Lo más granao del foro ha hablado. El oraculo de delfos una broma.


La cantidad de foreros inmolados en ese hilo es histórico. Además algunos que han echado más horas en burbuja que en su trabajo...bueno ahora que lo pienso, en unos cuantos es lo mismo.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Ves y es que encima respondes. "Estérico" como dices, que ni sabes escribir. Sí es por reírte..., realmente nos reímos nosotros de como habéis pasado de querer llegar a Lisboa y más allá, a quedarse igual a como estaban a principios de año en el Dombass y Lugansk, bueno y un poco más.


----------



## elena francis (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No os cansáis de ridiculizar al que está ganando la guerra?
> 
> Es un poco absurdo y refleja vuestra frustración. Lo que no podéis ganar en la guerra real, intentáis disfrazarlo con propaganda chusquera. Un poco ridi me parece.



¿Guerra? ¿Pero no era una operación militar especial?


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Los que viven sin servicios, sin comunicaciones, en el siglo pasado, sobreviviendo y malviviendo, la ampliación de la OTAN, ucrania y los nazis es su gran preocupación?


La gente vive en Cherepovets o Prokopyevsk. Por 15-20 mil rublos al mes. Con costosos microcréditos colgando de ellos. en malas casas. Con un ambiente terrible. Con la salvaje arbitrariedad de los funcionarios ladrones. Pero sobre todo les preocupa la política de ampliación de la OTAN.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Te faltan aliens para ser más creíble de lo que eres ya. Por cierto, lo de bloquear y desbloquear en 10 minutos, ¿es por ser bobo o retrasado mental?


----------



## elena francis (18 Jul 2022)

Claro claro...


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Jul 2022)

Otro..


----------



## moncton (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los que viven sin servicios, sin comunicaciones, en el siglo pasado, sobreviviendo y malviviendo, la ampliación de la OTAN, ucrania y los nazis es su gran preocupación?
> 
> 
> La gente vive en Cherepovets o Prokopyevsk. Por 15-20 mil rublos al mes. Con costosos microcréditos colgando de ellos. en malas casas. Con un ambiente terrible. Con la salvaje arbitrariedad de los funcionarios ladrones. Pero sobre todo les preocupa la política de ampliación de la OTAN.



eso es algo que he pensado bastante desde que empezo la movida esta. Que ha llevado al Putin a meterse en ese berenjenal?

Supongo que las ganas de robar mas y mas, la idea de recuperar "el poderio sovietico", el riesgo de tener un pais fronterizo prospero y occidentalizado, la conviccion de que esto lo ganaba en 3 dias sin bajarse del autobus... 

Pero seguro que tambien queria desviar la atencion del populacho, darles carnaza con que alimentar la maquinaria de la propaganda, que se preocupen de "los nazis ucranianos" antes de las condiciones de vida que sufren

Y si esol es cierto, quiere decir que la cosa esta mas chunga de lo que parece, que hay descontento y que podria acabar el tema muy mal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

ha quedado francamente desmejorado


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Batalla de Holostem, pérdida de la fuerzas especiales.
Retirada del norte.
Retirada del este hasta Donestk. 
3 meses para tomar Mariupol.
Jarkov nada por ahora.
Mikolayev ni la oléis.
Odessa cada vez más lejos de por llegar allí.
Aviación rusa a la espera de su aparición.
Armada rusa a la espera de su reflote, es más, sus operaciones o son en Sebastopol o más atrás.
La isla de la serpiente, altamente estratégica porque controla la salida al mar de la zona del Danubio, retirada.
Línea de logística más cerca de Rusia desde la llegada de los Himars.
Ataque a territorio ruso con un par de helicópteros, creo que fue Rostov.
Bielorrusia ni está ni se la espera que entre.
Salida de armamento de Bielorrusia.

Cada una de estas cosas es una victoria rusa como todos sabemos.


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Día 144 de mi guerra de 3 días. Tengo 99 problemas y cada uno de ellos es un HIMARS.
Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.












Alcance del misil ATACMS de 300 km al disparar desde posiciones APU en la línea del frente. Cubrirá Crimea y el puente con ella.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Mi familia en Rusia, ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj

Todos tenéis ahora familia rusa, qué puta casualidad. No me digas que de los cocof de portugalov de toda la vida de la ciudad de Ufa, no te jode. Como el comandante @Zhukov alias zurullov. 

No me digas que tú también habías invertido en bolsa y perdiste 180.000€ en la bolsa rusa.

Pero no ves que dices mamarrachadas y que solo has empezado a meterte por aquí diariamente justo con lo del Himars, que antes pasabas poco ahora estás aquí a tosas horas.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no entraba al silmariHilo. Que cosas aprende uno allí. Solo en las últimas páginas resulta qué:
> 
> - Occidente ya se queda sin municiones. Así que los ukras se vayan olvidando de disparar
> - Los HIMARS solo destruyen medicamentos...los cuales eran para población civil por supuesto.
> ...



Hay un tal chalpman o algo así, que dice que pronto acabará la guerra porque la otan se va a quedar sin armas y entonces Rusia se hará con toda Ucrania ...  me imagino que ya después se estiran hasta Lisboa.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Pero qué cuento ruso tienes, chaval. Es que eres más cuentista que nadie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

Estos son movimientos claros destinados a una ofensiva de libro









US is preparing to donate F-15 and F-16 aircraft to Ukraine


Political circles in Washington are working on a donation of F-15s and F-16s to Ukraine. $100 million were approved under the NDAA to train Ukrainian pilots.




bulgarianmilitary.com





La fuerza aerea de eeuu va a sustituirlos por F-35 en 2025, por lo que ucrania puede terminar el 2023 con una fuerza aerea abrumadora; no hay que tener prisa en esto.

Si esto fuera boxeo, ucrania sigue más en modo defensivo pero también castigando el higado, para que rusia no sea capaz de recuperar fuerzas. Rusia esta ya sin fondo agotada para las grandes exihibiciones de potencia. Mientras tanto todo indica que ucrania se está preparando para realizar un gran punchante con una operacion ofensiva epica.

Estan bien asesorados, la retirada de lisichianks claramente demuestra una debilidad relativa ucraniana, pero tambien indica un mando inteligente y templado.


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (18 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> eso es algo que he pensado bastante desde que empezo la movida esta. Que ha llevado al Putin a meterse en ese berenjenal?
> 
> Supongo que las ganas de robar mas y mas, la idea de recuperar "el poderio sovietico", el riesgo de tener un pais fronterizo prospero y occidentalizado, la conviccion de que esto lo ganaba en 3 dias sin bajarse del autobus...
> 
> ...



Yo cada día tengo más claro que parte importante ha sido la falta de asertividad de occidente. Así como dejar de utilizar la retórica del poder. Creo que Putin interpreto ciertas cosas, de manera erronea o no tanto, hechos que antes no se le hubieran pasado de forma tan liviana. 

- Su intervención en Siria. 
- Sus tejemanejes en Transnistria
- La anexión de Crimea y el pollo de ucrania en 2014
- La intervención en kazajastan
- Su animadversión cada vez más evidente a occidente, incluso retóricamente

En otros momentos, todo eso habría tenido consecuencias inasumibles para Rusia. Pero como Europa y USA están jugando al paz y amor universal, pues pasa lo que pasa.

Y por supuesto la no menos desastrosa salida de USA de Afganistan. Que llegó a hacer creer a rusos y chinos que esto era el fin de occidente.

Y esto es lo que pasa cuando dejas que los sátrapas se crezcan. Hay que tenerlos achantados de primeras para evitar que se vengan arriba. No se puede ir por el mundo repartiendo flores, amor y democracia. Especialmente cuando algunos solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza.


----------



## Eremita (18 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vuelves a equivocarte, el 95% de los nazis del foro están con Putin. Y los que no son nazis son franquistas.
> 
> Hace poco lo acabo de comprobar con un putiniense de pro, @Eremita . Su pasión y admiración por Hitler son llamativas.
> 
> Uno por uno los voy pillando.



Es encomiable su labor arqueológica. Aunque me extraña mucho que ese texto de 2013, sea mi mayor oda a Hitler, debo tenerlos con mucho más peloteo. Pruebe en el buscador poniendo itler sin h a ver qué tal.
Y mejor no busque mi admiración por Gengis Khan, Reyes Católicos y determinados Jefes, gobernantes, presidentes, caudillos, etc, porque se iba a escandalizar.


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo, esto se hubiera acabado e ya:
_si ucrania hubiera entrado en la otan hace años
_si la otan decreta exclusion aerea sobre ucrania

hay que entender una cosa, es pura teoria de juegos, a un criminal (caso de rusia y de putin) siempre le vas a tener que imponer una situacion de disuasion clara, por lo que es inevitable tener que alcanzar ese umbral de amenaza e intimidación para pararle los pies; al final no hay otra salida a rendirse del todo. Occidente da la sensacion de que ha pensado que se puede acabar con la situacion del criminal actuando simplemente no creandole una situación de amenaza, lo cual es justamente irracional y fabrica el escenario en donde el crimen se comete impunemente. Esto genios verdaderos del ajedrez como Kasparov lo saben y por desgracia no se les hace caso.

Lo mejor es incrementar el nivel de intimidación cuanto antes, cuando el daño que ha infrigido es el mínimo.
Y sí, occidente es responsable, por no haber intimidado lo suficiente a ese imperio de mierda. Fijate como la intimidacion baltica se la comen con patatas.









Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo cada día tengo más claro que parte importante ha sido la falta de asertividad de occidente. Así como dejar de utilizar la retórica del poder. Creo que Putin interpreto ciertas cosas, de manera erronea o no tanto, hechos que antes no se le hubieran pasado de forma tan liviana.
> 
> - Su intervención en Siria.
> - Sus tejemanejes en Transnistria
> ...


----------



## moncton (18 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo cada día tengo más claro que parte importante ha sido la falta de asertividad de occidente. Así como dejar de utilizar la retórica del poder. Creo que Putin interpreto ciertas cosas, de manera erronea o no tanto, hechos que antes no se le hubieran pasado de forma tan liviana.
> 
> - Su intervención en Siria.
> - Sus tejemanejes en Transnistria
> ...



En eso estamos de acuerdo, lo que vemos ahora es la culminacion de muchos años de preparaciones, errores en ambos bandos y mucho mirar para el otro lado

Como el maton de escuela que le mete una hostia a un pardillo y nadie le para los pies y se envalentona y piensa que todos son iguales y que puede hacer lo que le da la gana porque es el mas chulo y el mas fuerte

Cuando en realidad lo que pasa es que le dejan hacer porque en general la gente no se quiere meter en movidas y a menos que le toque directamente prefieren mirar para otro lado. Esto es la realidad, dura, pero lo que hay

Hasta que un dia el maton se pasa de frenada, azuzado por los lameculos o su propio ego y acaba teniendolas tiesas con uno fuera de su liga

Ahora podemos ponernos exquisitos y decir que si, que habria que haber hecho las cosas de otra manera, pero es que tampoco es tan facil. Salvo invasion de Rusia, no se lo que podrian haber hecho, vale, que si, el gas y el petroleo pero es que era muy goloso hacer dinero en rusia como se hace en china o arabia saudita

Lo que esta claro es que a nadie le importaba demasiado si los rusos estaban oprimidos o no, eso es cosa suya y con su pan se lo coman, han decidido vivir como esclavos en los ultimos 1000 años y ahi siguen. pues vale. Mientras no toquen los cojones fuera del tiesto

Y ese es el problema, que el Putin se ha salido del tiesto, error garrafal que le va a costar muy caro


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> eso es algo que he pensado bastante desde que empezo la movida esta. Que ha llevado al Putin a meterse en ese berenjenal?
> 
> Supongo que las ganas de robar mas y mas, la idea de recuperar "el poderio sovietico", el riesgo de tener un pais fronterizo prospero y occidentalizado, la conviccion de que esto lo ganaba en 3 dias sin bajarse del autobus...
> 
> ...



Junto con que la UE podría ser autosuficiente en gas con la unión o al menos asociación de Ucrania.

Prusia era un ejército con estado y no al revés. Rusia es una compañía de gas con estado...


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

El Mariscal del Aire de la Real Fuerza Aérea (RAF), Ed Stringer, ha comentado en el podcast “The OSINT Bunker” que Rusia no se está adaptando, y que su fuerza aérea estaba mostrando un nivel de desesperación, actuando sólo en áreas que se siente segura y utilizando tácticas de “terror” basadas en el lanzamiento de cohetes en otros lugares.

“Simplemente muestra la desesperación después de 5 meses de conflicto y no haber conseguido el objetivo del dominio aérea sobre el cielo de Ucrania, y no parece querer ni siquiera empezar a pensar en el establecimiento del tipo de campaña aérea que consideraríamos como una cosa bastante esencial para hacer con su gran poderío, están utilizando sus aviones en gran medida sobre el territorio que controlan y donde claramente se sienten seguros de las defensas aéreas de Ucrania . Más allá de eso, parece que están utilizando una gama de cohetes guiados y semi-guiados en lo que parece más que una guerra, una campaña de terror.

Pero, como nos está mostrando Ucrania en este momento, hay que seguir adaptándose y el que se adapta más rápido gana, quiero decir que eso es darwinismo, y tener instituciones que tardan años y años en hacer actualizaciones bastante simples en la mayoría de los aviones no es una forma para ganar la guerra”.

Durante la reunión con Ed Sttringer también se discutió sobre el servicio militar de los invitados en la RAF, las capacidades bélicas convencionales de la OTAN, el futuro de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados en combate y la falta de adaptación de Rusia durante la guerra de Ucrania.

¿Qué es el OSINT Bunker?

El Búnker OSINT es un podcast basado en la defensa y la seguridad cuyo objetivo es ampliar los conocimientos de la gente sobre el panorama geopolítico utilizando la inteligencia de fuente abierta. Cubre un nicho que la mayoría de la gente (la mayoría de la gente que lee esto al menos) tiene para obtener información actualizada, precisa y equilibrada sobre los conflictos en curso.









La Fuerza Aérea Rusa está "desesperada", dice el mariscal del aire de la Royal Air Force. – Galaxia Militar


El Mariscal del Aire de la Real Fuerza Aérea (RAF), Ed Stringer, ha comentado en el podcast “The OSINT Bunker”




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## moncton (18 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Junto con que la UE podría ser autosuficiente en gas con la unión o al menos asociación de Ucrania.
> 
> Prusia era un ejército con estado y no al revés. Rusia es una compañía de gas con estado...



eso si que es bastante plausible

Curiosamente las zonas "rusofilas" parece ser las que albergan los mayores campos de gas...


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Mi familia en Rusia, ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
> 
> Todos tenéis ahora familia rusa, qué puta casualidad. No me digas que de los cocof de portugalov de toda la vida de la ciudad de Ufa, no te jode. Como el comandante @Zhukov alias zurullov.
> 
> ...



No hagas mucho caso a la cocolisa. Tiene 5 larvas con una furcia turcochina. Ha trabajado en todos los países imaginables, y en los que no también ha estado de observador internacional o algo.

Es una biblioteca andante que no sabe ni conjugar en infinitivo.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Jul 2022)

Todo esto sin una sola imagen, ser proruso es cuestión de fe.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

Admirados y decentes conforeros: es mejor hacer ignores masivos de las putinejas, yo tengo cerca de mil, para la buena marcha del hilo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Batalla de Holostem, pérdida de la fuerzas especiales.
> Retirada del norte.
> Retirada del este hasta Donestk.
> 3 meses para tomar Mariupol.
> ...



Coco Portugal tiene una gran colección de comentarios de hace varios meses en los que la contraofensiva del ejercito ucraniano en el aeropuerto era mentira, la mayoría del ejercito ucraniano completamente rodeado en Donbass, Kiev totalmente rodeada... Aquí dejo este enlace con las capturas de pantalla de sus acertados análisis:

Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

los propagandistas fanáticos televisivos y la guerra santa 
Yo siempre he creído que esto era una guerra por recursos estratégicos para controlar y apropiarse de recursos del vecino
Putin la yihad y la santa compaña

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

ese es un blasfemo, 



paconan dijo:


> los propagandistas fanáticos televisivos y la guerra santa
> Yo siempre he creído que esto era una guerra por recursos estratégicos para controlar y apropiarse de recursos del vecino
> Putin la yihad y la santa compaña
> 
> Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Uno de los misterios insondables de este Foro es por qué los putinianos sois franquistas.





uberales dijo:


> Así es. Por un lado Putin es el culpable directo principal y la UE el culpable indirecto, no puede ser que se dependa de un solo país como proveedor de gran cantidad de producto...




ni uno ni otro, putin es un hijodeputa asesino y deficiente, pero la inflacion ya estaba totalmente fuera de control ANTES de que el comun de los europeos supiesemos situar ucrania en el mapa. en enero ya andaba por el 8% o mas, cocina aparte

realmente todo viene del whatever it takes del sociolisto de draghi


----------



## McNulty (18 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Hace cuatro meses Rusia estaba cerca de conquistar toda Ucrania, llegó hasta Kiev y preparaba una pinza que llegando a Kiev encerrará desde el este y el sur la mitad del país.
> 
> Hoy ha perdido gran parte de todo ese territorio y se ha replegado a las provincias que ya controlaba de facto con las milicias y mercenarios que ha estado introduciendo desde el 2014.
> 
> ...



Los territorios que te he citado no los controlaba Rusia antes de la guerra. Se da cuenta hasta un niño.

Pero vamos que hablar contigo es como hablar con un adolescente demasiado orgulloso que quiere quedar por encima. Por favor no me cites más, porque no voy a contestarte, no das más de sí.


----------



## McNulty (18 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Creeme, no es un insulto es un diagnostico.
> 
> Y frustrar... ¿Como coño me voy a frustrar cuando los rusos estan haciendo el mayor ridiculo de la historia? No hay ridiculo comparable conocido... podría estar frustrado si hubieran invadido kiev el tercer dia, o si hubieran demostrado poderio... pero si son unos mierdas... que frustracion voy a tener. ¿Es que estas proyectado? Seguro que si... eres tu el que andas frustrado y vienes aqui a intentar mantener su mierda de disonancia cognitiva para no ponerte a llorar...
> 
> Y no, si el Kremlin te paga... esta claro que poco, porque si fueras un trol de calidad, todavia, pero eres bastante penoso... (ya te digo que siempre pense que eras el tonto del pueblo, y como no se puede ser tan tonto esta claro que te pagan)



Bendito ridículo quedarte con el 25% del territorio de un país como ucrania by the face. Esto es lo que os jode realmente, por eso pataleáis como quinceañeras, en vez de discutir como adultos sin insultar.


----------



## McNulty (18 Jul 2022)

Es tal el odio que tienen hacia Rusia por haber invadido ucrania, que no les deja analizar bien las cosas. Están completamente sesgados a nivel emocional, lo que les lleva a la frustración puesto que Rusia no para de conseguir objetivos y de desmilitarizar el este.

Para ellos el invasor es el malo de la película, y todo lo que haga hay que ridiculizarlo como sea. En el fondo están sometidos al pacifismo más infantiloide.


----------



## СУЗИ (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es tal el odio que tienen hacia Rusia por haber invadido ucrania, que no les deja analizar bien las cosas. Están completamente sesgados a nivel emocional, lo que les lleva a la frustración puesto que Rusia no para de conseguir objetivos y de desmilitarizar el este.
> 
> Para ellos el invasor es el malo de la película, y todo lo que haga hay que ridiculizarlo como sea. En el fondo están sometidos al pacifismo más infantiloide.



Muchos de esos orbitan alrededor de un coño.


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

La orquesta busca nuevos músicos de saldo, esta compañía se llama a sí misma una "orquesta" y sus mercenarios, "músicos"

*El ejército privado de Putin reduce los estándares de reclutamiento después de grandes pérdidas: Reino Unido*

La notoria compañía militar rusa Wagner Group está reduciendo sus estándares de reclutamiento después de las grandes pérdidas sufridas en la guerra contra Ucrania, dijo el lunes el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.

En una actualización de inteligencia, el Ministerio de Defensa británico señaló que Rusia ha utilizado a Wagner para reforzar las fuerzas de primera línea y para "mitigar la escasez de personal y las bajas".

El grupo mercenario "casi con certeza" ha desempeñado un papel central en los combates recientes, incluida la captura de Popasna y Lysyschansk en la región oriental de Donbas en Ucrania, donde la guerra se centra actualmente, mientras Rusia intenta apoderarse de las regiones de Luhansk y Donetsk en su totalidad, el dijo el ministerio.

"Wagner está reduciendo los estándares de reclutamiento, contratando a convictos y personas que anteriormente estaban en la lista negra. Se ofrece capacitación muy limitada a los nuevos reclutas" , dijo , y agregó que es muy probable que esto tenga un impacto en la futura efectividad operativa del grupo.

Reducir sus estándares de reclutamiento "reducirá su valor como apoyo a las fuerzas rusas regulares", señaló el Ministerio de Defensa de Gran Bretaña. Gran Bretaña es un partidario vocal de Ucrania y ha enviado equipo militar para ayudar a sus militares contra las fuerzas rusas. La actualización de inteligencia del ministerio no dijo de dónde obtuvo su información sobre Wagner Group.

_Newsweek _informó anteriormente que el medio de investigación Important Stories descubrió que a los prisioneros rusos en San Petersburgo se les ofrece libertad y dinero si participan en la guerra.

Los familiares de los presos que cumplen condena en la ciudad dijeron a la publicación que el Grupo Wagner ofrece 200.000 rublos (3.500 dólares) y una amnistía por seis meses de servicio "voluntario" en la región de Donbas, si los presos regresan con vida.

El Kremlin niega que el grupo exista.

Sin embargo, Jamie Williamson, director ejecutivo de la Asociación Internacional del Código de Conducta, le dijo anteriormente a _Newsweek_ que el Grupo Wagner estaba compuesto por personal del ejército ruso y sirve como "un grupo de contrato militar".

“Hay conexiones claras con el Kremlin en términos de propiedad y dónde está el dinero”, dijo Williamson _. _"Pero el gobierno ruso no los reconoce como una forma de negación plausible y falta de atribución.

El Ministerio de Defensa británico dijo que el jefe de Wagner, Yevgeniy Prigozhin, recientemente fue nombrado Héroe de la Federación Rusa por la actuación del grupo en la región ucraniana de Lugansk.

"Es probable que esto, en un momento en que se reemplaza a varios comandantes militares rusos de alto rango, exacerbe las quejas entre los militares y Wagner. También es probable que tenga un impacto negativo en la moral militar rusa", dijo.

El Grupo Wagner de Rusia está reduciendo sus estándares de reclutamiento de mercenarios después de las grandes pérdidas sufridas en la guerra contra Ucrania, dijo el lunes el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
Las autoridades rusas están intentando reclutar personal por separado, ya que Putin no ha anunciado la movilización de guerra, según el Centro Ucraniano para Contrarrestar la Desinformación del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional del país. Descubrió que han aparecido más de 22.200 vacantes para militares contratados en centros de empleo en toda Rusia.

Un hombre desempleado de la república rusa de Tatarstán dijo a Historias importantes que le ofrecieron un salario de unos 300.000 rublos (5.126 dólares) al mes para unirse a la guerra de Putin en Ucrania.

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania dicen que unos 38.450 soldados rusos han muerto desde que comenzó la guerra el 24 de febrero. Rusia rara vez revela sus bajas de guerra , pero el 25 de marzo, un general ruso dijo a los medios de comunicación estatales que habían muerto 1.351 soldados y otros 3.825 fueron heridos.

_Newsweek_ se ha puesto en contacto con el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia para hacer comentarios.









Putin's Private Army Lowers Recruiting Standards After Heavy Losses: U.K.


A notorious Russian mercenary group is now hiring convicts and formerly blacklisted individuals, the U.K.'s defense ministry said.




www.newsweek.com







Hilo de twitter de K.Galeev sobre el grupo Wagner

En la Rusia moderna, las palabras "músicos" y "orquesta" han adquirido nuevas connotaciones. En materiales relacionados con la guerra, sirven como referencias a la compañía mercenaria "Wagner" que luchó para Putin en Siria, África Central y ahora en Ucrania

(una breve promoción para el #rheinmetall )
Wagner es fundada por Evegeny Prigozhin, un empresario de San Petersburgo cercano a Vladimir Putin. Prigozhin hizo su fortuna en el negocio de los restaurantes o usó los restaurantes como tapadera. Más tarde organizaría un catering para el liderazgo ruso, por lo que Prigizhin fue llamado el cocinero de Putin.
La compañía Wagner se hizo grande. Una lista de sus ofertas de trabajo de su página de Vkontakte. Eso da una idea sobre la idea y la variedad de equipos que están utilizando. Eso es un ejército privado a gran escala vk.com/pmcworld...
Con el nombre de Richard Wagner, esta compañía se llama a sí misma una "orquesta" y sus mercenarios, "músicos". A la derecha se ve el cartel de contratación de Wagner en Ekaterimburgo:

"Orchestra W te está esperando"


Esta foto resume bastante bien la iconografía de Wagner. "Referencias musicales". Película "Brat": escribí sobre su enorme impacto en el culto estatal ruso moderno. Y por supuesto el martillo
El martillo es una referencia a los mercenarios de Wagner en Siria ejecutando a un desertor sirio del ejército de Bashar Assad. Lo golpearon con un martillo, le cortaron la cabeza y las manos y quemaron lo que quedaba del cuerpo.
Aquí puede encontrar las fotos (gráfico) y, si lo desea, google traducir el material

novayagazeta.ru/articles/2019/11...
La ejecución de un sirio se convirtió en un conocido meme que muchos intentan disfrazar
Aquí se ven músicos de Wagner en las ruinas de Severodonetsk, Ucrania

Los profesionales de Wagner se utilizan con más frecuencia en misiones de riesgo que los del ejército ruso regular. Por otro lado, están mejor compensados, y hacen memes sobre que el servicio de Wagner es más lucrativo que el servicio militar regular.
Pero para entrenar a sus tropas, Wagner usa la misma infraestructura militar construida por Rheinmetall. Mire su anuncio, donde llaman voluntarios a un pueblo "Molkino". Se refieren a mulino
Un periodista de Meduza llamó a Wagner presentándose como voluntario. Y le dijeron que durante el primer mes de servicio entrenarán en el campo de entrenamiento de Mulino y solo luego irán a Ucrania meduza.io/feature/2022/07/13/gru...

Los mercenarios de Wagner están siendo entrenados en el mismo campo de entrenamiento de Mulino construido por Rheinmetall que el ejército regular ruso. El final de un corto


El clip de PS al principio es Лето и арбалеты, puedes verlo en YouTube







__





Thread by kamilkazani: In modern Russia the words "musicians" a... - PingThread


In modern Russia the words "musicians" and "orchestra" have acquired new connotations. In war-related materials they serve as references to the "Wagner" mercenary company which fought for Putin in Syria, Central Africa and now in Ukraine (a short promo for the #rheinmetall)



pingthread.com


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

Desaparece la periodista rusa que llamó “asesino” a Putin en un informativo en directo


Marina Ovsyánnikova fue detenida en su casa. Su abogado sospecha que la detención está relacionada con la protesta




www.larazon.es


----------



## terro6666 (18 Jul 2022)

Jjajajaa ahora sí me acabas de demostrar que eres un troll, mis dieses


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor con Brutalsky Z


¿Cuál es el índice de aprobación real de Putin?







¿Cuál es el índice de aprobación del Dios vivo? ¿Puedes medir la divinidad con porcentajes y números?
Rusia es una religión organizada cuyos sacerdotes viven en el Kremlin y rezan a Mammon. Tómalo como está o déjalo. No se te permite criticar la santidad, o los trolls te denuncian a la policía secreta y la policía secreta te arresta y los guardias te meten palos de escoba en el culo para divertirte y se detienen solo después de que les das el número PIN de tu tarjeta de crédito.
Rusky adora a Dios vivo, exaltado sea su nombre, no lo pronunciarás en vano.










Putin es perfecto. Él nunca comete errores. Él nunca hace nada malo. O te envenenas.
Y entonces un día muere. El Dios. Él mismo. Y todos están afligidos. La tierra ha perdido su espíritu. Millones asisten a los funerales de estado y se pegan a las pantallas de televisión y lloran, y durante algún tiempo revolotean como pollos sin cabeza sin saber a quién obedecer, a quién obedecer, a ciegas y agradecidos.





Luego, después de un lapso de tiempo apropiado, debes cagar en el Dios muerto en voz alta. ¡Porque si Putin murió, debe haber sido mortal!
Si no te cagas en el Dios caducado, tu patriotismo será cuestionado y podrían arrestarte.
Cuando esté muerto, cagar en Putin lo harás. Especialmente los trolls y la policía secreta, te dirán lo equivocado que estuvo al invadir Ucrania y robarles todo el dinero.
Los lacayos más leales tropezarán unos con otros cagándose en el dios muerto y jurando lealtad eterna al nuevo.





Es imperativo poner la fe en el nuevo Dios. ¡No se te permite escoger y elegir!
Los brahmanes en el Kremlin llevarán a cabo ceremonias mágicas para elegir el avatar de la reencarnación divina. Nacerá un nuevo Dios sin el cual Rusia ya no existe ni existirá.
Para los creyentes, un mensaje mesiánico es simple y lógico:
“El oeste está podrido y se derrumbará. La Sagrada Rusia mostrará al mundo los verdaderos colores ortodoxos”.

Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

“El oeste está podrido y se derrumbará. La Sagrada Rusia mostrará al mundo los verdaderos colores ortodoxos”.






146 millones de creyentes han quedado impresionados con un idioma propio único que difiere de cualquiera en Occidente.

Camarada no digas “guerra con Ucrania”.

La guerra es una palabra tabú en Motherland, porque si la dices en voz alta lanza un mal hechizo y comienza la guerra.

Cualquier dificultad que los rusos puedan afrontar mientras no haya guerra. Entonces no hay guerra. Pero hay cárcel. es muy real






Los creyentes deben decir “operación militar especial para liberar a la Patria de los nazis”.

No es correcto decir “UA hundió el crucero Moskva”. Forma correcta: "flotó negativamente un barco decrépito debido a que dos marineros fumaron en el lugar equivocado".

¿Han sido detenidos y juzgados los dos marineros por causar la destrucción de propiedad por valor de mil millones de dólares?

Rusia es religión. No cuestionas la fe de nuestros sacerdotes.

No se dice explosiones en regiones fronterizas, se dice aplausos.






“Un aplauso arrasó tres casas en la región de Belgorod durante una operación militar especial que anteriormente afectó negativamente la flotación de un crucero, que se transformó en un sitio de buceo, sin sufrir víctimas, excepto un miembro de la tripulación desaparecido en acción cuyo padre recibió una compensación de 5 millones de rublos. luego de lanzar cruzada en las redes sociales pero la esposa del hombre robó el dinero y desapareció”.






Un reportaje televisivo del otro día mostró a un padre orgulloso que cambió la vida de su hijo soldado en la operación militar especial por un nuevo automóvil Lada. Hijo murió el dinero le compró un coche. Hora estelar. Noticias de la televisión rusa.

Dmitry Kiselev suplicó a los hombres rusos que firmaran un contrato con el ejército y que sus padres compraran nuevos Lada. O un viaje a Dubai.






Un soldado contratado tendrá todas las oportunidades para recibir joyas y liberar a los civiles de los bienes de consumo y los baños.

Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

"No vivimos bien y tampoco te dejaremos".

Nuestros abuelos sufrieron y decretaron que nosotros también debemos hacer.

Las abuelas vivieron en penurias y nos legaron lo mismo.

Estos mandamientos todos los rusos conocen.

Las cosas no mejorarán, pero siempre es culpa de West. Está podrido y se desintegrará pronto. Encuentra consuelo y gran satisfacción personal en esta verdad.















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.



www.quora.com




.


“En memoria de mi hijo, compramos un auto nuevo” En Vesti Nedeli con Dmitry Kiselev, hablaron sobre cómo la familia de un militar ruso que murió en Ucrania gastó la compensación. El dinero recibido en la historia se llamaba "ataúd". sin palabras


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> "No vivimos bien y tampoco te dejaremos".
> 
> Nuestros abuelos sufrieron y decretaron que nosotros también debemos hacer.
> 
> ...




Para el que tenga curiosidad, las pinturas son obra del artista satírico Semyon Skrepetsky


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

De momento van camino a los 80, si eso no son décadas?

Rusia en su desarrollo no retrocederá décadas, dijo Putin:


Putin dijo que no solo se están utilizando restricciones contra Rusia, hay un cierre completo del acceso a productos extranjeros de alta tecnología.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Jul 2022)

Pobre carrancas, cada vez que alguien añade info a este hilo le obligamos a flodear en el resto de temas que le interesan. Eso no está pagado... Que va ser de la panchitada cuando se acaben los rublos.


----------



## Spieluhr (18 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pobre carrancas, cada vez que alguien añade info a este hilo le obligamos a flodear en el resto de temas que le interesan. Eso no está pagado... Que va ser de la panchitada cuando se acaben los rublos.







Igual me pongo y hago una versión B con @-carrancas diciendo: _Pero es que los HIMARSaaargh!!!_


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pobre carrancas, cada vez que alguien añade info a este hilo le obligamos a flodear en el resto de temas que le interesan. Eso no está pagado... Que va ser de la panchitada cuando se acaben los rublos.



Yo lo he mandado al ignore junto con Hispachad y Garrapatez. Son cuentas creadas por Febrero con 30 mensajes diarios. A ver si el creador del hilo aparece e ignora a estos troll a sueldo.


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)

Booom!!


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)

Hay rumores de que los orcos estaban acumulando tropas por la zona...


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Jul 2022)

un radar para contrabateria


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

Veo que le gustan a usted los videos de J.A. Villarán 

Pero me temo que se equivoca usted de enfoque. El ilustrador no intenta hacer arte (o hamparte) intenta ser crítico y satírico, incluso corrosivo. Y para ello es muy común usar el "feismo" y la realidad distorsionada. Es algo que se ha hecho desde siempre, usando la pintura, la comedia o cualquier otro medio.







¿Demasiado antiguo? Aquí uno de la 2ª guerra mundial ridiculizando nancys, esos que dicen que hay que desnazificar por ahí:







Es evidente que el autor de la obra de arriba tenía el alma oscura, lo que no sé es si se forró.


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Que se vaya preparando para el abrazo del oso chino, se pueden convertir en un país de segunda totalmente dependiente de china


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Rumores de twitter, con pinzas, a kadyrov se le revuelve el gallinero


Portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre Sheikha Mansura Islam Belokiev dijo que la gente de Ichkeria ha comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en 3 frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. Y esto es muy interesante.



El portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre de Sheikh Mansur, Islam Belokiev, dijo que los ichkerianos han comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en tres frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. "Si Chechenia tiembla, Rusia colapsará" Belokiev



¡Se está preparando un segundo frente para el Kremlin en Chechenia! Ya se conocen todas las bases de la Federación Rusa... La tercera guerra de Chechenia. https://youtu.be/PqrzNswMd9Q a
@YouTube

Todavía no has visto la declaración conjunta de los comandantes de campo en YouTube. Esta vez, la preparación es muchas veces mayor que en las dos guerras anteriores. Allí, la gente misma odia a los codiciosos Kadyr.

En Chechenia, la clandestinidad anti-Kadyrov de Ichkeria se ha vuelto más activa. Bueno, Dios no lo quiera, si esto es serio. En general, necesitamos más movimientos de liberación nacional en toda Rusia. En Tartaristán, en el Lejano Oriente, etc.


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Veo que le gustan a usted los videos de J.A. Villarán
> 
> Pero me temo que se equivoca usted de enfoque. El ilustrador no intenta hacer arte (o hamparte) intenta ser crítico y satírico, incluso corrosivo. Y para ello es muy común usar el "feismo" y la realidad distorsionada. Es algo que se ha hecho desde siempre, usando la pintura, la comedia o cualquier otro medio.
> 
> ...



" El sueño de la razón produce monstruos "


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores de twitter, con pinzas, a kadyrov se le revuelve el gallinero
> 
> 
> Portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre Sheikha Mansura Islam Belokiev dijo que la gente de Ichkeria ha comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en 3 frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. Y esto es muy interesante.
> ...



Se va haber un follón que no saben ni adonde san metío.


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> " El sueño de la razón produce monstruos "



Pues el ilustrador tiene un par de láminas inspiradas en Goya. Si las encuentro edito el mensaje.

Edito:







Esta es una, 2 paletos dándose de zurriagazos semienterrados, ideal para ilustrar nuestra guerra civil:







Y la otra:







Saturno devorando a su hijo:


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores de twitter, con pinzas, a kadyrov se le revuelve el gallinero
> 
> 
> Portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre Sheikha Mansura Islam Belokiev dijo que la gente de Ichkeria ha comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en 3 frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. Y esto es muy interesante.
> ...



Si esto es cierto es que los chechenos enviados a Ucrania están bajo tierra en porcentajes muy altos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Jul 2022)

Prensa rusa









ВСУ нанесли удар в район Каховской ГЭС


Украинские боевики нанесли удар в район Каховской ГЭС в Херсонской области. Об этом в понедельник, 18 июля, сообщил «Известиям» источник в военной гражданской администрации (ВГА) Новой Каховки.




iz.ru






*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron el área de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya*

Militantes ucranianos atacaron el área de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya en la región de Kherson. Esto fue informado a Izvestia el lunes 18 de julio por una fuente en la administración civil militar (VGA) de Nova Kakhovka.


Detector de pánico: ¿qué objetivos persiguió Kyiv durante el bombardeo de Nova Kakhovka?
Una instalación de almacenamiento de fertilizantes, cientos de edificios residenciales, un hospital y un almacén con ayuda humanitaria fueron destruidos en la ciudad.
“El daño no afectó elementos importantes de la instalación de infraestructura, no se suspendió el suministro de energía de la zona”, dijo.

Los servicios de la ciudad están en el sitio.


Más temprano en el día, Novaya Kakhovka también fue atacada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania . El sistema de defensa aérea (defensa aérea) funcionó, pero hay golpes.


----------



## EGO (18 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si esto es cierto es que los chechenos enviados a Ucrania están bajo tierra en porcentajes muy altos.



Y los servicios de inteligencia occidentales de nuevo han acertado.

Dijeron que Kadyrov dependia de los follacabras que mandaron a Ucrania y que si tenia muchas bajas lo aprovecharian los rivales para defenestrarlo.

Se va a poner la cosa interesante en el follacabrato checheno.


----------



## paconan (18 Jul 2022)

Que esperaba? para cambiar un modelo se necesita tiempo y mucha inversión además de personal preparado
La corrupción, yates , mansiones y boatos de algún sitio tenían que salir 
Ahora con mas demanda de recursos y con un presupuesto menor ? aparte de estar financiando una guerra



Putin declaró el fracaso de los proyectos tecnológicos de Rusia De las 13 áreas de desarrollo tecnológico, 5 no están implementadas en principio. De los 8 proyectos restantes, ninguno logró sus objetivos, dijo el presidente.


----------



## 917 (18 Jul 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo en el ignore, no me gusta que me sigan los rusos.


----------



## 917 (18 Jul 2022)

Una rebelión en Chechenia sería la puntilla para Putin.


----------



## 917 (18 Jul 2022)

Pero que no se libra del estiércol putinero...


----------



## volador (18 Jul 2022)

Bueno, cuando asesinaron a 300 inocentes en el vuelo de Malasian Airlines, la verdad es que muy sinceros no fueron, vamos que mintieron como bellacos....


----------



## 917 (18 Jul 2022)

Su


ELVR dijo:


> Para el que tenga curiosidad, las pinturas son obra del artista satírico Semyon Skrepetsky



Supongo que ese artista no vive en Rusia, o estará muerto.


----------



## 917 (18 Jul 2022)

Yo


McNulty dijo:


> Los territorios que te he citado no los controlaba Rusia antes de la guerra. Se da cuenta hasta un niño.
> 
> Pero vamos que hablar contigo es como hablar con un adolescente demasiado orgulloso que quiere quedar por encima. Por favor no me cites más, porque no voy a contestarte, no das más de sí.



Yo creo que te está dando sopas con honda.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jul 2022)

Tengo mucha curiosidad por los próximos movimientos de las tropas ucranianas en caso de que intentaran hacerse con Jerson mediante confrontación directa, que para nada les interesa.
Hay que poner en valor el caso de un hipotético movimiento al este cruzando el rio Inhulets y enfrentarse a otro cruce mucho más difícil cual es el río Dnieper quedando de esta forma divididas las tropas entre dos ríos y a merced de un posible bombardeo a manta de los rusos y sin protección; las tropas quedarían autoembolsadas por elementos naturales.

Pero algo fuera de lo habitual está pasando en Jerson ya que se observan muy fuertes incendios en dirección Chornobaivka y los rusos lanzando bengalas de avisos. Estas bengalas se utilizan cuando no hay comunicación con superioridad o jefatura empleándose los colores como código morse muy simplificado blancas, rojas y verdes por cadencias, las palabras se separan mediante un NO lanzamiento.:



Asimismo en Beryslav, Raiske y Nova Kakhovka, más al este de Jerson, se han destruido sendos depósitos de munición rusa por misiles ucranianos.
Es algo bastante serio, deben de estar preparando algo.
Además los intensos bombardeos indiscriminados a manta de los orcos se han frenado en seco, sólo alguno aislado se ha observado:




Mientras tanto, los orcos han hecho lo único que saben hacer: Lanzar misiles sobre los civiles en Mykolaiv.

SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA! 
Si eso es un ejército que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Joder con los Polacos!
Los bielorrusos no cagarán duro en años.
En caso de confrontación se los meriendan en 15 minutos y visto lo visto en una semana se plantan en Kamtchanka.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder con los Polacos!
> Los bielorrusos no cagarán duro en años.
> En caso de confrontación se los meriendan en 15 minutos y visto lo visto en una semana se plantan en Kamtchanka.



Hay como 120000 soldados polacos VS 60000 Bielorrusos que son reclutas de mili


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Foto de paracaidistas de la 76 División Aerotransportada. Aparentemente, todavía no entendían por qué luchaban y perdieron la salud en Ucrania.



Impares? 
Y uno se pone la camiseta con la infame Z .


----------



## duncan (18 Jul 2022)

Curioso el título del vídeo yago parece que va aceptando la realidad:


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

Buen invent.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyen la estación de radar, 2 depósitos de municiones en el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> El Comando Operacional “Sur” dijo que mató a 36 soldados rusos y destruyó dos sistemas de misiles Pantsir, tres sistemas de comunicación estratégica y 11 vehículos blindados y militares.



Joder con el "ataque masivo" que dio el comandante en jefe ruso.
Menos mal que los orcos desconocen el "toque a degüello":NO habrá prisioneros, o enarbolar Bandera Negra de que la lucha será hasta el último hombre, sin rendición propia ni piedad con el enemigo.
Todo muy español.
(No puedo evitar el pensar qué bandera enarbolarían los jovencitos de hoy en día...la arcoiris?  )

Bandera negra abajo: Enarbolada en el primer asalto francés a la ciudad de Zaragoza.
Los mamelucos gabachos aún recuerdan la encerrona en las callejuelas del actual "Tubo" (zona de copas) a que fueron sujetos por cientos de bravas muchachas mañas que enarbolando navajas y cuchillos dieron buena cuenta de esta temible caballería, pobres chicas murieron a cientos.


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bendito ridículo quedarte con el 25% del territorio de un país como ucrania by the face. Esto es lo que os jode realmente, por eso pataleáis como quinceañeras, en vez de discutir como adultos sin insultar.



Que el segundo mayor ejército haya reducido sus objetivos semana a semana, sido derrotado en la toma inicial, en la toma del suroeste, en el control de la costa… es un ridículo difícil de medir. Absoluto, sin discusión.


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

Eso es exactamente no tener misiles. No deberían caer diez misiles en un día, deberían caer 300, cada día, hasta conseguir la superioridad aérea y luego utilizar a tu aviación para el resto. 

Dos pepinazos, DOS, es un chiste. Una miseria, NADA DE NADA. Y lo peor, o tiene inteligencia alguna, ni saben a qué darle y si lo saben entonces es peor, sus misiles no tienen precisión ninguna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

huele a purgas



paconan dijo:


> Que esperaba? para cambiar un modelo se necesita tiempo y mucha inversión además de personal preparado
> La corrupción, yates , mansiones y boatos de algún sitio tenían que salir
> Ahora con mas demanda de recursos y con un presupuesto menor ? aparte de estar financiando una guerra
> 
> ...


----------



## Covaleda (18 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Desaparece la periodista rusa que llamó “asesino” a Putin en un informativo en directo
> 
> 
> Marina Ovsyánnikova fue detenida en su casa. Su abogado sospecha que la detención está relacionada con la protesta
> ...



Rojos y sus rojadas.


----------



## favelados (18 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> .
> 
> Pero algo fuera de lo habitual está pasando en Jerson ya que se observan muy fuertes incendios en dirección Chornobaivka y los rusos lanzando bengalas de avisos*. Estas bengalas se utilizan cuando no hay comunicación con superioridad o jefatura empleándose los colores como código morse* muy simplificado blancas, rojas y verdes por cadencias, las palabras se separan mediante un NO lanzamiento.:
> 
> ...



A lo mejor no hay comunicación por que el puesto de mando se ha volatilizado


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

Así me gusta Coquito, viendo ucranianos, y soñando con marionetas y titiriteros usanos donde no aparece gráficamente nada de eso. Buena metáfora sus visiones.


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

JAAAA 5000 no, 50000. Inventarte una cifra alta de verdad hombre. Que impresione, que de miedo y devuelva al ejercito la imagen de 2o ejercito del mundo. JAAAAA


----------



## Radiopatio (18 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores de twitter, con pinzas, a kadyrov se le revuelve el gallinero
> 
> 
> Portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre Sheikha Mansura Islam Belokiev dijo que la gente de Ichkeria ha comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en 3 frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. Y esto es muy interesante.
> ...



Habrá tercera guerra en Chechenia. De eso no hay duda. Y el conflicto podría contagiarse a otros territorios. Kadyrov es una especie de capo de la mafia con autorización del Kremlin. Un simple matón con ínfulas. Muchos kadyrovitas han actuado con impunidad en toda la federación rusa. Son una mafia intocable. 

Kadyrov, en su estilo mafioso, ha llegado a amenazar en sus vídeos RRSS. Es cuestión de tiempo que le quieran montar un 'golpe de estado' a hostias. Se ha ganado a muchos enemigos en su propia tierra


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

Otra vez con los invents. Ahora te inventas la posición del ejercito Ucraniano para ver si así el ejercito Ruso deja de dar lástima. JAAAAAA

De verdad, esto que acabas de escribir es el sumun del ridículo.


----------



## wireless1980 (18 Jul 2022)

¿Que cojones de perrito faldero puedes ser cuando te están invadiendo? ¿Estamos locos o que pasa?


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tengo mucha curiosidad por los próximos movimientos de las tropas ucranianas en caso de que intentaran hacerse con Jerson mediante confrontación directa, que para nada les interesa.
> Hay que poner en valor el caso de un hipotético movimiento al este cruzando el rio Inhulets y enfrentarse a otro cruce mucho más difícil cual es el río Dnieper quedando de esta forma divididas las tropas entre dos ríos y a merced de un posible bombardeo a manta de los rusos y sin protección; las tropas quedarían autoembolsadas por elementos naturales.
> 
> Pero algo fuera de lo habitual está pasando en Jerson ya que se observan muy fuertes incendios en dirección Chornobaivka y los rusos lanzando bengalas de avisos. Estas bengalas se utilizan cuando no hay comunicación con superioridad o jefatura empleándose los colores como código morse muy simplificado blancas, rojas y verdes por cadencias, las palabras se separan mediante un NO lanzamiento.:
> ...



¿Lo de las bengalas es cierto? Y después de utilizar las redes abiertas de telefonía móvil comercial ya sólo les falta comunicarse entre los tanques a base de banderitas como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial:


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2022)

O sea empiezas a inventarte cosas donde no las hay (un ucraniano en una ilustración, etc) y luego aprovechando empiezas con tus desvaríos a ver si se cambia de tema. 

Lástima, prueba en otra ocasión, otra vez alguien caerá.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Atacar naves en llamas más allá de Orión. He visto rayos-C brillar en la oscuridad cerca de la Puerta de Tannhäuser. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (18 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bendito ridículo quedarte con el 25% del territorio de un país como ucrania by the face. Esto es lo que os jode realmente, por eso pataleáis como quinceañeras, en vez de discutir como adultos sin insultar.



Pero vamos a ver, si fuera Polonia vs Ucrania, o Letonia o lo que sea, vale, acepto pulpo. Pero estamos hablando del supuesto segundo mejor ejercito del mundo, que iba a invadir Kiev en tres dias.

Puedes vestirlo del color que quieras, pero convertir Rusia en paria internacional, joder la economia propia y la global, no volver a vender un arma en la puta vida, cargarse mas gente de su propio pais que en una guerra que duró 9 años (y que perdieron)... ¿sigo?

¿Puedes ser tan tonto? Si la respuesta es no, entonces cobras. Pero teniendo en cuenta lo del tonto y la linde... igual es que si.. .quien sabe. Y no es un insulto, es un diagnostico. Insulto seria si el diagnostico no tuviera fundamento, pero vamos, que lo raro es que no te lo digan mucho más.


----------



## favelados (18 Jul 2022)

Yo en cambio he visto una foto mítica de la torreta de un tanque ruso en el saloncito de un edifico de apartamentos en Mariupol

Fijate que precisión tienen las torretas rusas.

Si bombardeas con misiles zonas residenciales unos entrarán por la fachada y otros por la ventana.

Los rusos andan tan sobrados de misiles que tiran misiles navales que cuando llegan a la ciudad encienden el radar y se ponen a buscar el barco


----------



## volador (18 Jul 2022)

Que sinvergüenza eres, así que no sabes nada y la culpa era de la autoridades ucranianas, no de los criminales que dispararon el misil.

Vamos a ver, ese vuelo tenia plan de vuelo aprobado tanto por ucranianos como por los rusos, volaba por una aerovía conocida y cumplía con el limite de FL360.

Fue un asesinato a sangre fría por parte de los criminales que dispararon el misil.

Fíjate si fue claro quienes eran los criminales, que toda la propaganda Rusa, todos los bots y troles se pusieron manos a la obra, para decir que no había habido derribo, que todo era un invento. Luego que si lo derribaron los ucranianos con un SU-25, luego cuando alguien dijo que eso era imposible por que un SU-25 no alcanza a un B-777 llegaron a cambiar los datos en wikipedia.....

En fin, que eres un sinvergüenza y tienes el alma podrida lo tengo claro, espero que por lo menos te paguen bien


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2022)

en teoria es asi, pero lo tengo que ver para creer, el descontento contra kadirov necesita patrocinador, digamos turquia, sino al que le llegan dinero y armas impone su ley, los Kabradoritas



Radiopatio dijo:


> Habrá tercera guerra en Chechenia. De eso no hay duda. Y el conflicto podría contagiarse a otros territorios. Kadyrov es una especie de capo de la mafia con autorización del Kremlin. Un simple matón con ínfulas. Muchos kadyrovitas han actuado con impunidad en toda la federación rusa. Son una mafia intocable.
> 
> Kadyrov, en su estilo mafioso, ha llegado a amenazar en sus vídeos RRSS. Es cuestión de tiempo que le quieran montar un 'golpe de estado' a hostias. Se ha ganado a muchos enemigos en su propia tierra


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Lo de las bengalas es cierto? Y después de utilizar las redes abiertas de telefonía móvil comercial ya sólo les falta comunicarse entre los tanques a base de banderitas como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial:



Sí, sí que es cierto.
Personalmente he llegado a comunicarme con el claxon de un vehículo.
Incluso puedes hacerlo con la chispa de un mechero, golpeando disimuladamente una mesa...
Sólo tienes que saber el código.

Créeme. El campo de las comunicaciones es casi infinito.


----------



## ghawar (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## volador (18 Jul 2022)

Una mierda desviaron por ningún lado. 
Ese vuelo iban por donde tenia que ir, por donde iba desde hacia años cuando hacia esa ruta y por donde decía el plan de vuelo.

Y claro que se sabe quien disparo el misil, Igor Guirkin, Serguei Dubinski y Oleg Pulatov y Leonid Jarchenko, con la ayuda de los rusos, si hasta el mismo Girkin reconoce que los cadáveres fueron saqueados por ellos mismo y les robaron todo lo que tenían de valor.


En fin, das asco.


----------



## McNulty (18 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si fuera Polonia vs Ucrania, o Letonia o lo que sea, vale, acepto pulpo. Pero estamos hablando del supuesto segundo mejor ejercito del mundo, que iba a invadir Kiev en tres dias.
> 
> Puedes vestirlo del color que quieras, pero convertir Rusia en paria internacional, joder la economia propia y la global, no volver a vender un arma en la puta vida, cargarse mas gente de su propio pais que en una guerra que duró 9 años (y que perdieron)... ¿sigo?
> 
> ¿Puedes ser tan tonto? Si la respuesta es no, entonces cobras. Pero teniendo en cuenta lo del tonto y la linde... igual es que si.. .quien sabe. Y no es un insulto, es un diagnostico. Insulto seria si el diagnostico no tuviera fundamento, pero vamos, que lo raro es que no te lo digan mucho más.



Todo mal.

Rusia no es el "segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo". Tiene muchas potencias delante de ella.

Un país como ucrania no se invade en tres días por muy superior que seas militarmente. O te tengo que recordar la aventura yankee en Irak? Y en este caso la tropa utilizada por Rusia es infinitamente menor que la de los usa. Yo creo que los que partís de estas ideas habéis visto demasiadas películas de guerras pero poca historia militar.

Sigue lanzando improperios que no vienen a cuento, solo dejan más en evidencia tu frustración ante mis argumentos.


----------



## favelados (18 Jul 2022)

Los rusos están moviendo barcos del puerto de Sebastopol a Novorossik

Hay miedo a los cohetes de 300km de alcance..

Todavía no se han mandado pero los rusos tiene muy claro cuál sería el primer objetivo

Hundir la flota del Mar Negro en el puerto


----------



## volador (19 Jul 2022)

Tu de extremo centro,,,, no se puede saber,,,, fue sin querer,,, es que la OTAN,,,,,


lo dicho, tienes el alma podrida.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

Un supersónico SU-34 ruso ha sido derribado hoy por la propia defensa antiaérea rusa.
Digo que estarían probando si funcionaban bien sus misiles defensivos pues no derriban ni un Himars.
Se ha comprobado que los misiles orcos funcionan bien.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo mal.
> 
> Rusia no es el "segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo". Tiene muchas potencias delante de ella.
> 
> ...



La guerra de Irak? A tropecientos miles de kilometros del pais que invadía? Joder, que Rusia no es capaz de invadir una ciudad a 100 kilometros de su frontera... Y si, Rusia tiene por delante de ella, a este paso hasta a Trinidad Tobago...


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> La guerra de Irak? A tropecientos miles de kilometros del pais que invadía? Joder, que Rusia no es capaz de invadir una ciudad a 100 kilometros de su frontera... Y si, Rusia tiene por delante de ella, a este paso hasta a Trinidad Tobago...



Con tropa rasa ukra que es el triple que la rusa. Es muy jodido entrar en una ciudad donde tienes miles de ukros atrincherados en cualquier rincón. Poco a poco no os impacientéis mis queridas otantontas, como los buenos guisos.

Tu te crees que invadir una ciudad de un millón de habitantes o más es tirar cuatro bombas y no va así la cosa.

Lo de que no entren a saco en kharkov estando al lado en parte te puedo dar la razón, supongo que será la siguiente después de que terminen con el donbass. Y supongo también que el mando ruso tendrá sus razones estratégicas para no meterse.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu te crees que invadir una ciudad de un millón de habitantes o más es tirar cuatro bombas y no va así la cosa.



Para no hablar del enfermo mental del puti y su estado mayor, que mandaron ropa para desfilar en Kiev. Y policías anti disturbio.

De la idiotez se vuelve, aún tú tienes una chance, pero del ridículo que está haciendo Rusia no se vuelve, te lo aseguro


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con tropa rasa ukra que es el triple que la rusa. Es muy jodido entrar en una ciudad donde tienes miles de ukros atrincherados en cualquier rincón. Poco a poco no os impacientéis mis queridas otantontas, como los buenos guisos.
> 
> Tu te crees que invadir una ciudad de un millón de habitantes o más es tirar cuatro bombas y no va así la cosa.
> 
> Lo de que no entren a saco en kharkov estando al lado en parte te puedo dar la razón, supongo que será la siguiente después de que terminen con el donbass. Y supongo también que el mando ruso tendrá sus razones estratégicas para no meterse.



¿Y como lo hicieron los usanos?¿eh?


----------



## favelados (19 Jul 2022)

Cuando los americanos invadan México veremos si son capaces de conquistar Tijuana, de momento no se puede comparar una himbasion a 10.000km de distancia...

La logística rusa no permite avanzar más de 40-50 millas, es como si tuvieran una goma en la espalda y cuando la estiran o se detienen o se rompe la goma , me gustaría ver a los rusos montando guerras a 10.000km de su frontera


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De la idiotez se vuelve, aún tú tienes una chance, pero del ridículo que está haciendo Rusia no se vuelve, te lo aseguro



Lo tuyo es mamar pollas anglosionistas, ¿no?


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> ¿Y como lo hicieron los usanos?¿eh?



Bombardeando a pelo las ciudades llenas de civiles de forma indiscriminada. Así cualquiera. Y aún así les costó lo suyo limpiar Bagdad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder con los Polacos! Los bielorrusos no cagarán duro en años.



A ti te cagan en la boca y tú te tragas los zurullos.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lo tuyo es mamar pollas anglosionistas, ¿no?



Pero quién es éste payaso de mierda?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero quién es éste payaso de mierda?



¿También pierdes aceite?


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bombardeando a pelo las ciudades llenas de civiles de forma indiscriminada. Así cualquiera. Y aún así les costó lo suyo limpiar Bagdad.



Limpiar Bagdad no les costó nada de nada. No se de donde sacas nada parecido.


----------



## Tusade (19 Jul 2022)

Pura curiosidad: ¿por qué defiendes la invasión de Ucrania, @McNulty ? ¿Qué te parece estar en el mismo bando que los Mugremitas?


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

Jojojoj. Sigues en tu línea. Te creas un relato invent y luego añades usándolo de base otro montón de relatos de tu imaginación. Todo soportado en NADA. 

¿Crees que con tus novelas de ficción engañas a nadie aparte de a ti mismo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

eso no lo sabia, tienes una referencia?



volador dijo:


> Una mierda desviaron por ningún lado.
> Ese vuelo iban por donde tenia que ir, por donde iba desde hacia años cuando hacia esa ruta y por donde decía el plan de vuelo.
> 
> Y claro que se sabe quien disparo el misil, Igor Guirkin, Serguei Dubinski y Oleg Pulatov y Leonid Jarchenko, con la ayuda de los rusos, si hasta el mismo Girkin reconoce que los cadáveres fueron saqueados por ellos mismo y les robaron todo lo que tenían de valor.
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Limpiar Bagdad no les costó nada de nada. No se de donde sacas nada parecido.



¿Cuánto cobras por limpiar sables?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

parece que los antiareos rusos se quieren unir a la otan, se merecen una operacion especial de desnazificacion



Kalikatres dijo:


> Un supersónico SU-34 ruso ha sido derribado hoy por la propia defensa antiaérea rusa.
> Digo que estarían probando si funcionaban bien sus misiles defensivos pues no derriban ni un Himars.
> Se ha comprobado que los misiles orcos funcionan bien.


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cobras por limpiar sables?



¿Reflejar la realidad te supone un problema? ¿Si no lees invents entonces te molesta o algo?

Vale ya lo entiendo, si digo las cosas como son y te jodo el invent entonces me metes en un grupo que no te gusta y así tú cerebro descansa, ¿no? ¿Así es como funcionas?


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que los antiareos rusos se quieren unir a la otan, se merecen una operacion especial de desnazificacion



Es difícil de creer la verdad. Pero si realmente es un SU34 (lo parece) no creo que lo haya derribado un manpad, solo un S400 puede tirar uno de esos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Reflejar la realidad te supone un problema? ¿Si no lees invents entonces te molesta o algo?
> 
> Vale ya lo entiendo, si digo las cosas como son y te jodo el invent entonces me metes en un grupo que no te gusta y así tú cerebro descansa, ¿no? ¿Así es como funcionas?



Te lo preguntaré de otra manera: ¿cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que los antiareos rusos se quieren unir a la otan, se merecen una operacion especial de desnazificacion



Yo pensaba que cuando caía un avión se quemaba el y todo en alrededores.
Aquí no se ve ni la hierba seca quemada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

El su34 es un truño infecto.









En 36 horas, los ucranianos derribaron cuatro poderosos aviones de combate rusos Su-34.


Su-34 se encuentra entre los aviones de combate más avanzados y poderosos en servicio con la fuerza aérea rusa.




www.aeromagazine.net





Al parecer está a la altura de los operadores del S-400 



wireless1980 dijo:


> Es difícil de creer la verdad. Pero si realmente es un SU34 (lo parece) no creo que lo haya derribado un manpad, solo un S400 puede tirar uno de esos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

fijate al fondo que la hierva esta verde, estada secada cerca de la cafetera voladora 



OBDC dijo:


> Yo pensaba que cuando caía un avión se quemaba el y todo en alrededores.
> Aquí no se ve ni la hierba seca quemada.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te lo preguntaré de otra manera: ¿cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?



Te lo preguntaré de otra manera: ¿cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí? 

Espero que ahora veas la tontería que has escrito.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Te lo preguntaré de otra manera: ¿cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?
> 
> Espero que ahora veas la tontería que has escrito.



Reitero mi pregunta.


----------



## wireless1980 (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Reitero mi pregunta.



Lo mismo digo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Pura curiosidad: ¿por qué defiendes la invasión de Ucrania, @McNulty ? ¿Qué te parece estar en el mismo bando que los Mugremitas?




A nivel personal soy más prorruso, solo por joder a las élites cuckcidentales. Pero en general defiendo la verdad del conflicto, me dan igual los bandos, quien gane o pierda. La invasión ha ocurrido y trato de analizarla desde un punto de vista neutral. Lo de ponerse en plan moralista-pacifista, ''ej que ej una invasión ilegal e inhumana'' os lo dejo a vosotros, puesto que yo no soy pacifista, las guerras son una institución humana más, como puede ser la familia o el apartado de correos.

Que yo sepa la podemitada es proukra, toda la izmierda progre uropea lo es. Y llevan el pacifismo en vena como buenos burgueses que son. Están con lo de putin dictador que mata a niños y demás. No sé de que me hablas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Lo mismo digo.



A mi no me paga nadie, ¿y a tí?


----------



## Plasteriano (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero quién es éste payaso de mierda?



Paddy en el mundo real fue el vocalista de un grupo de los 80, y en el foro es un subnormal, otro de los muchos que circulan por aquí.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel personal soy más prorruso, solo por joder a las élites cuckcidentales. Pero en general defiendo la verdad del conflicto, me dan igual los bandos, quien gane o pierda. La invasión ha ocurrido y trato de analizarla desde un punto de vista neutral. Lo de ponerse en plan moralista-pacifista, ''ej que ej una invasión ilegal e inhumana'' os lo dejo a vosotros, puesto que yo no soy pacifista, las guerras son una institución humana más, como puede ser la familia o el apartado de correos.
> 
> Que yo sepa la podemitada es proukra, toda la izmierda progre uropea lo es. Y llevan el pacifismo en vena como buenos burgueses que son. Están con lo de putin dictador que mata a niños y demás. No sé de que me hablas.




Exceptuando al retrasado mental del Burbujo que ese es tonto desde el principio de su árbol genealógico, no creo que los demás CMs follaukras del foro sean muy podemitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A mi no me paga nadie, ¿y a tí?



Joder, yo ya demostré que el 95% de los nazis del foro apoyan a Putin.

Pero luego están los que creyéndose que no son fachas son más fachas que la Falange Auténtica de los Cojons. Y qué casualidad que también estéis con Putin 

Porque si hablas como un facha, andas como un facha, vuelas como un facha y nadas como un facha eres un Pato-Facha. 

Mi detector de fachas no falla: moronegrada, negratas, panchitos, subnormales, maricones etc. @Paddy McAloon vete con tus camaradas del hilo general.


----------



## ELVR (19 Jul 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Paddy en el mundo real fue el vocalista de un grupo de los 80, y en el foro es un subnormal, otro de los muchos que circulan por aquí.



Típico grupo de los 80 sobrevalorado.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> La guerra de Irak? A tropecientos miles de kilometros del pais que invadía? Joder, que Rusia no es capaz de invadir una ciudad a 100 kilometros de su frontera... Y si, Rusia tiene por delante de ella, a este paso hasta a Trinidad Tobago...



Y encima hablan de Irak como si los yankis hubieran perdido la guerra, si sadam se tuvo que esconder como un conejo en su madriguera, y se puso el gobierno que USA quiso, otra cosa fue la post guerra, que en este caso aún seria peor para los rusos.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, yo ya demostré que el 95% de los nazis del foro apoyan a Putin.
> 
> Pero luego están los que creyéndose que no son fachas son más fachas que la Falange Auténtica de los Cojons. Y qué casualidad que también estéis con Putin
> 
> ...



Oye yo soy facha y voy con los Ukras.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jul 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Pura curiosidad: ¿por qué defiendes la invasión de Ucrania, @McNulty ? ¿Qué te parece estar en el mismo bando que los Mugremitas?



El es mugremita, está en su salsa.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel personal soy más prorruso, solo por joder a las élites cuckcidentales. Pero en general defiendo la verdad del conflicto, me dan igual los bandos, quien gane o pierda. La invasión ha ocurrido y trato de analizarla desde un punto de vista neutral. Lo de ponerse en plan moralista-pacifista, ''ej que ej una invasión ilegal e inhumana'' os lo dejo a vosotros, puesto que yo no soy pacifista, las guerras son una institución humana más, como puede ser la familia o el apartado de correos.
> 
> Que yo sepa la podemitada es proukra, toda la izmierda progre uropea lo es. Y llevan el pacifismo en vena como buenos burgueses que son. Están con lo de putin dictador que mata a niños y demás. No sé de que me hablas.



Claro claro por eso no querían enviar armas , eres un pardo-mita, vas de neutral pero se te nota el deje comunistoide


----------



## Kolobok (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel personal soy más prorruso, solo por joder a las élites cuckcidentales. Pero en general defiendo la verdad del conflicto, me dan igual los bandos, quien gane o pierda. La invasión ha ocurrido y trato de analizarla desde un punto de vista neutral. Lo de ponerse en plan moralista-pacifista, ''ej que ej una invasión ilegal e inhumana'' os lo dejo a vosotros, puesto que yo no soy pacifista, las guerras son una institución humana más, como puede ser la familia o el apartado de correos.
> 
> Que yo sepa la podemitada es proukra, toda la izmierda progre uropea lo es. Y llevan el pacifismo en vena como buenos burgueses que son. Están con lo de putin dictador que mata a niños y demás. No sé de que me hablas.



Eres tontísimo


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bombardeando a pelo las ciudades llenas de civiles de forma indiscriminada. Así cualquiera. Y aún así les costó lo suyo limpiar Bagdad.



Venga ya... enseñame una foto de como quedaron las ciudades y luego compara con una foto que se colgo aqui hace dias y que recuerda a Varsovia despues de la segunda guerra mundial. NI tú te crees lo que escribes. Y luego te pones digno... es lo que sueles hacer, cuando te dan estopa recoges velas, pero es todo falso. Eres incluso mas peligroso que los otros zumbaos de mierda, porque te pones a veces traje de alguien que habla y no es sectareo... pero solo es el traje.


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Cuando los americanos invadan México veremos si son capaces de conquistar Tijuana, de momento no se puede comparar una himbasion a 10.000km de distancia...
> 
> La logística rusa no permite avanzar más de 40-50 millas, es como si tuvieran una goma en la espalda y cuando la estiran o se detienen o se rompe la goma , me gustaría ver a los rusos montando guerras a 10.000km de su frontera



Ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces

La invasion de iraq fue un ejemplo de libro de logistica militar, mover cientos de miles de personas, miles de vehiculos, millones de toneladas de equipo, combustible, comida, agua...

La ofensiva americana jamas tuvo que parar por falta de combustible o municiones, los heridos estabilizados y en menos de 24 horas evacuados a la base alemana de Rammstein y de ahi a estados unidos

De ahi que tuviesen unos 300 muertos en toda la guerra y la mitad por fuego "amigo"

Pero es que ademas, en las bases militares tenian McDonalds y KFC, con sus menus, personal uniformado... una sacada de polla brutal


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)

Y teniendo en cuenta que los misiles GMLRS lanzados desde los HIMARS están siendo imparables de una manera absoluta para los sistemas S300/400, TOR, Tunguska.... Podemos esperar lo mismo en el puerto de Sebastopol o Simferopol.

Y este, un ataque al puerto de Sebastopol o instalaciones militares como en Simferopol si que será un golpe muy duro, imposible de tapar a la opinión pública rusa, moralmente seria arrollador, tanto para unos como para otros.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Aqui una imagen de los experimentos secretos usanos con soldados ucranianos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

los mejor que pueden hacer es reconvertir la flota del mar negro en una flota de yates y putas e irse a turquia a veranear



Dr Polux dijo:


> Y teniendo en cuenta que los misiles GMLRS lanzados desde los HIMARS están siendo imparables de una manera absoluta para los sistemas S300/400, TOR, Tunguska.... Podemos esperar lo mismo en el puerto de Sebastopol o Simferopol.
> 
> Y este, un ataque al puerto de Sebastopol o instalaciones militares como en Simferopol si que será un golpe muy duro, imposible de tapar a la opinión pública rusa, moralmente seria arrollador, tanto para unos como para otros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces
> 
> La invasion de iraq fue un ejemplo de libro de logistica militar, mover cientos de miles de personas, miles de vehiculos, millones de toneladas de equipo, combustible, comida, agua...
> 
> ...



Ah sí recuerdo que se llamaban cobardes a los usanos por rodear las ciudades...xd


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah sí recuerdo que se llamaban cobardes a los usanos por rodear las ciudades...xd



es que los soldados americanos no necesitan robar lavadoras


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)

Los proputines es se les puede atragantar esta noticia









Von der Leyen firma un acuerdo de gas con Azerbaiyán para compensar los recortes de Rusia


El país caucásico se compromete a suministrar a la UE 4.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicional este invierno a través del Corredor Sur.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los mejor que pueden hacer es reconvertir la flota del mar negro en una flota de yates y putas e irse a turquia a veranear



Seguro que es otra finta.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Jul 2022)

Los georgianos son una de las nacionalidades que más voluntarios han aportado a Ucrania en su lucha contra la infame Rusia. Aquí uno de los motivos.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

El puente Antonivsky en Kherson ha sido alcanzado por un misil. Hará dos o tres horas.
Se pueden ver los daños: un boquete. No llego a reventar la carga explosiva o está hecho a propósito para acelerar que se vayan los orcos dejándolo medio operativo? Quien lo ha lanzado?


----------



## volador (19 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> eso no lo sabia, tienes una referencia?



Mogollon.

Vuelo MH17: tres rusos y un ucraniano son acusados de asesinato por el derribar del avión en Ucrania en 2014 - BBC News Mundo 

Fiscales holandeses piden prisión perpetua para los sospechosos del derribo del vuelo MH17 - SWI swissinfo.ch 

Holanda ignora a Rusia y juzgará a implicados en derribo del avión en Ucrania | Mundo | Agencia EFE 

por ejemplo


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Jul 2022)

Bloquear el puente en estos momentos seria un grave problema para los rusos


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los proputines es se les puede atragantar esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestial la noticia. Creo que el gaseoducto ya se finalizó y termina en… el tacón de la bota de Italia? Estoy con el móvil…
Por otra parte hay que empezar a mover el culo y abandonar la dependencia energética de países conflictivos y en concreto abandonar el gas como monopolio energético. Es la hora de ser geotecnicamente independiente. España sigue haciendo el ridiculo teniendo todos los triunfos en la mano. Incluso con su negativa a las nucleares que no nos haría depender de NADIE ni mendigar a moros o rusos.


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los proputines es se les puede atragantar esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De un medio ruso
*Egipto está listo para ayudar a asegurar el suministro de gas a Europa*
*El presidente de la República Árabe, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, dijo que en las conversaciones en Alemania, las partes "acordaron la necesidad de asumir la responsabilidad de encontrar soluciones y mecanismos globales que ayuden a todos los países a aliviar la situación".*




__





Cargando…






tass.ru






Es algo normal cuando un nicho de mercado queda vacío enseguida hay candidatos a ocuparlo

Tres acuerdos de gas en un día: la UE ha encontrado una alternativa al "combustible azul" ruso.
Para abandonar permanentemente el gas ruso, los políticos europeos están comenzando activamente a concluir acuerdos con nuevos países.
El día anterior, literalmente en un día, la Comisión Europea, Francia e Italia pudieron concluir un acuerdo con tres países a la vez sobre el suministro de gas. Estamos hablando de Azerbaiyán, Argelia y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.





Три соглашения по газу за один день: ЕС нашел.. | Политика , экономика , война , курсы валют . | VK


Три соглашения по газу за один день: ЕС нашел альтернативу российскому "голубому топливу". Чтобы навсегда отказаться от российского газа, европей




m.vk.com




.









Три соглашения по газу за один день: ЕС нашел альтернативу российскому "голубому топливу"


Чтобы навсегда отказаться от российского газа, европейские политики активно начинают заключать соглашения с новыми странами.




news.dialog.ua


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bestial la noticia. Creo que el gaseoducto ya se finalizó y termina en… el tacón de la bota de Italia? Estoy con el móvil…
> Por otra parte hay que empezar a mover el culo y abandonar la dependencia energética de países conflictivos y en concreto abandonar el gas como monopolio energético. Es la hora de ser geotecnicamente independiente. España sigue haciendo el ridiculo teniendo todos los triunfos en la mano. Incluso con su negativa a las nucleares que no nos haría depender de NADIE ni mendigar a moros o rusos.



Siempre que digo lo de AUTOARQUIA ENERGÉTICA nadie me toma en serio .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces
> 
> La invasion de iraq fue un ejemplo de libro de logistica militar, mover cientos de miles de personas, miles de vehiculos, millones de toneladas de equipo, combustible, comida, agua...
> 
> ...





Y no te olvides de los trillones de km2 del Amazonas que se cortaron para poder darle a la impresora y pagar la sacada de polla esa.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo pensaba que cuando caía un avión se quemaba el y todo en alrededores.
> Aquí no se ve ni la hierba seca quemada.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Ah! TÚ pensabas… en calidad de experto, soldado, o un simple lector?
Créelo: SU34 RIP.


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y no te olvides de los trillones de km2 del Amazonas que se cortaron para poder darle a la impresora y pagar la sacada de polla esa.



pues claro, para eso invadieron

Mientras los mercados sigan comprando dolares todo de puta madre

Si el Putin pudiese hacer lo mismo, otro gallo le cantaria, pero como no puede, se tiene que joder y comerle la polla a los chinos y los iranies


----------



## 917 (19 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los georgianos son una de las nacionalidades que más voluntarios han aportado a Ucrania en su lucha contra la infame Rusia. Aquí uno de los motivos.



Ya se cuidará muy mucho Putin de tocar Georgia 
El espíritu de Stalin se le aparecerá y lo arrastrará al Infierno.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Putos cigarros!
Fumar Mata.


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bestial la noticia. Creo que el gaseoducto ya se finalizó y termina en… el tacón de la bota de Italia? Estoy con el móvil…
> Por otra parte hay que empezar a mover el culo y abandonar la dependencia energética de países conflictivos y en concreto abandonar el gas como monopolio energético. Es la hora de ser geotecnicamente independiente. España sigue haciendo el ridiculo teniendo todos los triunfos en la mano. Incluso con su negativa a las nucleares que no nos haría depender de NADIE ni mendigar a moros o rusos.



esto lo dije hace meses y los follaputines se pusieron histericos

El mantra que llevan es que como rusia cierre el grifo del gas europa vuelve a la edad media

Cuando la realidad es que gas se puede comprar en otros lados, igual no tan barato y no tan facil de transportar pero nada que la UE no se pueda permitir

Lo que habra que ver es si rusia se puede permitir no vender gas a la UE...


----------



## 917 (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel personal soy más prorruso, solo por joder a las élites cuckcidentales. Pero en general defiendo la verdad del conflicto, me dan igual los bandos, quien gane o pierda. La invasión ha ocurrido y trato de analizarla desde un punto de vista neutral. Lo de ponerse en plan moralista-pacifista, ''ej que ej una invasión ilegal e inhumana'' os lo dejo a vosotros, puesto que yo no soy pacifista, las guerras son una institución humana más, como puede ser la familia o el apartado de correos.
> 
> Que yo sepa la podemitada es proukra, toda la izmierda progre uropea lo es. Y llevan el pacifismo en vena como buenos burgueses que son. Están con lo de putin dictador que mata a niños y demás. No sé de que me hablas.



Una invasión armada es un acto de fuerza BRUTAL y no admite ser analizada, sino, únicamente rechazada.
Por lo que escribes, tienes toda la pinta de ser uno de esos antisistemas de salón, algo así como los progres esos que denigras.
Mira tío, tu cobras en rublos, no me vengas con leches.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Bloquear el puente en estos momentos seria un grave problema para los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128341
> 
> ...



Ese puente es un dilema. Reventarlo y tener la posibilidad de embolsar a una parte importante de tropas rusas en el este de Kherson o dejarlo intacto, que esas tropas puedan huir y utilizarlo para una futura ofensiva.

En cualquier caso, hay expertos que opinan que la ofensiva Ucra no será por Kherson, será por Zaporiya y partirá el sur en dos.


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto lo dije hace meses y los follaputines se pusieron histericos
> 
> El mantra que llevan es que como rusia cierre el grifo del gas europa vuelve a la edad media
> 
> ...



Van a tener difícil encontrar sustitutos

Casi la mitad de las importaciones de gas natural de la UE procedieron de Rusia en 2021 (155 000 millones de metros cúbicos). Alrededor del 77% de las exportaciones de gas rusas se dirigieron a Europa en 2021. Las autoridades rusas afirman que el 27-28% del presupuesto federal ruso depende de los ingresos de las exportaciones de petróleo y gas. Pero según Mikhail Krutikhin ,_“Estas cifras están lejos de la realidad porque solo tienen en cuenta tres impuestos: el impuesto a la minería, el impuesto a las exportaciones y el impuesto a los productos petrolíferos. Pero hay que agregar la parte de los dividendos del estado, que también entra en el presupuesto, hay que incluir el impuesto sobre las ganancias corporativas, el impuesto sobre la renta de los empleados y muchos otros impuestos, derechos y tasas. Y si sumamos todo, veremos que, en general, casi el 60% del presupuesto federal ruso proviene de los ingresos del petróleo y el gas”. _Actualmente, los suministros diarios de gas a Europa se han dividido por cuatro en comparación con 2017, 2018 y 2019. Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso se han reducido a la mitad y, según Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la Comisión Europea, las importaciones de petróleo de la UE desde Rusia se reducirán en aproximadamente 90% a fin de año.

Putin: the Phase of Self-destruction


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ese puente es un dilema. Reventarlo y tener la posibilidad de embolsar a una parte importante de tropas rusas en el este de Kherson o dejarlo intacto, que esas tropas puedan huir y utilizarlo para una futura ofensiva.
> 
> En cualquier caso, hay expertos que opinan que la ofensiva Ucra no será por Kherson, será por Zaporiya y partirá el sur en dos.



Dónde obtuviste esa información, porfa? Por si lo recuerdas. No olvidemos cortar en N-S dirección a Mariupol para dejar una vía de escape a través de Crimea. Fijaron que hay un entrante desde hace muuuucho tiempo. 
Pero lo que todos coincidimos es cortar en dos a los invasores y dejarlos sin escapatoria es un grave error donde incluso los desmotivados lucharán fieramente.


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ese puente es un dilema. Reventarlo y tener la posibilidad de embolsar a una parte importante de tropas rusas en el este de Kherson o dejarlo intacto, que esas tropas puedan huir y utilizarlo para una futura ofensiva.
> 
> En cualquier caso, hay expertos que opinan que la ofensiva Ucra no será por Kherson, será por Zaporiya y partirá el sur en dos.



Si volar ese puente es un problema, hay que recordar que parece que esta muy minado. Con destruir los accesos dificultas mucho la logística y dejas esos BTG en la estacada.
Si cae Kherson el frente se va directamente a Melitopol, por el medio parece que no hay mucha cosa y es dificil de defender.
Necesitan distraer los rusos y complicarles la logistica para que agoten recursos


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Jul 2022)

una tabla con datos actualizados


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Van a tener difícil encontrar sustitutos
> 
> Casi la mitad de las importaciones de gas natural de la UE procedieron de Rusia en 2021 (155 000 millones de metros cúbicos). Alrededor del 77% de las exportaciones de gas rusas se dirigieron a Europa en 2021. Las autoridades rusas afirman que el 27-28% del presupuesto federal ruso depende de los ingresos de las exportaciones de petróleo y gas. Pero según Mikhail Krutikhin ,_“Estas cifras están lejos de la realidad porque solo tienen en cuenta tres impuestos: el impuesto a la minería, el impuesto a las exportaciones y el impuesto a los productos petrolíferos. Pero hay que agregar la parte de los dividendos del estado, que también entra en el presupuesto, hay que incluir el impuesto sobre las ganancias corporativas, el impuesto sobre la renta de los empleados y muchos otros impuestos, derechos y tasas. Y si sumamos todo, veremos que, en general, casi el 60% del presupuesto federal ruso proviene de los ingresos del petróleo y el gas”. _Actualmente, los suministros diarios de gas a Europa se han dividido por cuatro en comparación con 2017, 2018 y 2019. Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso se han reducido a la mitad y, según Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la Comisión Europea, las importaciones de petróleo de la UE desde Rusia se reducirán en aproximadamente 90% a fin de año.
> 
> Putin: the Phase of Self-destruction



Articulo muy interesante, gracias por compartir

Esto es una carrera contra reloj

Para ver como va a acabar solo tenenos que ver como fue el tema de las vacunas, al principio fue un poco caotico y lento pero en cuanto la UE se puso a andar el programa fue un exito rotundo

Y eso es lo que no entendieron los British ni los rusos, si, la UE es un portaviones nuclear, tarda en ponerse en marcha y le cuesta maniobrar, pero en cuando se mueven son imparables


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ese puente es un dilema. Reventarlo y tener la posibilidad de embolsar a una parte importante de tropas rusas en el este de Kherson o dejarlo intacto, que esas tropas puedan huir y utilizarlo para una futura ofensiva.
> 
> En cualquier caso, hay expertos que opinan que la ofensiva Ucra no será por Kherson, será por Zaporiya y partirá el sur en dos.



Yo seria partidario de embolsar y destruir en cuanto se presente la oportunidad

Mira lo que les paso a los alemanes por dejar escapar a los aliados en Dunkerke


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Noticia de un medio ruso y hay por ahí un puente que va a estar en peligro


*Basurin dijo que ya se han entregado misiles HIMARS con un alcance de hasta 300 km a Ucrania.*
Basurin dijo que ya se han entregado a Ucrania misiles HIMARS con un alcance de hasta 300 km.









Басурин заявил, что ракеты HIMARS дальностью до 300 км уже поставили на Украину - ТАСС


Официальный представитель Народной милиции ДНР уточнил, что после заявлений о поставках HIMARS дальностью до 70 км находили обломки от ракет дальностью 110-120 км




tass.ru


----------



## uberales (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bestial la noticia. Creo que el gaseoducto ya se finalizó y termina en… el tacón de la bota de Italia? Estoy con el móvil…
> Por otra parte hay que empezar a mover el culo y abandonar la dependencia energética de países conflictivos y en concreto abandonar el gas como monopolio energético. Es la hora de ser geotecnicamente independiente. España sigue haciendo el ridiculo teniendo todos los triunfos en la mano. Incluso con su negativa a las nucleares que no nos haría depender de NADIE ni mendigar a moros o rusos.



Ahora entiendo cierta cosa que está pasando en el tacón itálico. La familia de mi mujer es de la zona, no, no soy como @Zhukov , no me invento una mujer y no pierdo dinero en la bolsa rusa. 
Resulta que hasta hace unos años había una oposición brutal al gasoducto, casi siempre gente cinque stellina (partido financiado por países en la órbita Kremlinita). Siempre había algo completamente contra ese gasoducto. Es más, hay un rumor en Apulia que la enfermedad de los oliivos viene de que las empresas han soltado la enfermedad para meter los tubos, en vez de pensar que tienen los mayores olivos de Italia con la menor protección fitosanitaria y física. Por supuesto, esta payasada es completamente increíble. Pero ya me cuadra que la gente esté tan en contra de ello y de la estúpida escusa. Mi idea es, seguramente los rusos buscando desestabilizar aun más Europa, han soltado rumores a gente de partidos populistas y además a la gente de ciertos tipos de negocios ilegales... Espero que ya est3 construido ese gasoducto en Italia.


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ahora entiendo cierta cosa que está pasando en el tacón itálico. La familia de mi mujer es de la zona, no, no soy como @Zhukov , no me invento una mujer y no pierdo dinero en la bolsa rusa.
> Resulta que hasta hace unos años había una oposición brutal al gasoducto, casi siempre gente cinque stellina (partido financiado por países en la órbita Kremlinita). Siempre había algo completamente contra ese gasoducto. Es más, hay un rumor en Apulia que la enfermedad de los oliivos viene de que las empresas han soltado la enfermedad para meter los tubos, en vez de pensar que tienen los mayores olivos de Italia con la menor protección fitosanitaria y física. Por supuesto, esta payasada es completamente increíble. Pero ya me cuadra que la gente esté tan en contra de ello y de la estúpida escusa. Mi idea es, seguramente los rusos buscando desestabilizar aun más Europa, han soltado rumores a gente de partidos populistas y además a la gente de ciertos tipos de negocios ilegales... Espero que ya est3 construido ese gasoducto en Italia.



que no te quepa la menor duda, los rusos han gastado una millonada en fomentar esos bulos


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## duncan (19 Jul 2022)

Yago on fire:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

hay que derribarlo ahora que solo sirve a la horda, cuando se retiren serán ellos los que los revienten para que no sirvan a ucrania



Gnidlog dijo:


> Bloquear el puente en estos momentos seria un grave problema para los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128341
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Putos cigarros!
> Fumar Mata.


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Interesante hilo de twitter, dos versiones de propaganda del mismo hecho , una para Moscú y otra para el resto

Muchos notaron el episodio en el informe de Kiselyov sobre cómo la familia del militar asesinado compró un Lada con pagos del fallecimiento.
Pero ahí todo el informe es material para el juicio al régimen de Putin.
La propia propaganda se expuso tanto a sí misma como a Putin.

Análisis visuales.
Hilo.
Retuitear es bienvenido.
Al comienzo del informe, Kiselev informa que su esposa recibió la notificación del fallecimiento.
Y luego no hay esposa en todo el informe.
No hay nadie, hasta el maestro de escuela.
La esposa no aparece.
Probablemente olvidado accidentalmente.
Además, el corresponsal muestra con orgullo la estela, erigida el 6 de mayo.
Y en él están los nombres de decenas de soldados muertos.
¿Lo entiendes?
Solo en una región del interior de Rusia del 24 de febrero al 6 de mayo: docenas de cadáveres.
Pero hay miles de tales distritos en el país.
Aquí hay un corresponsal con dramatismo en la voz que dice que Putin llamó a los familiares del hombre asesinado, pero no para relaciones públicas.
Es decir, hay que decirle a todo el país con entusiasmo sobre la convocatoria, pero esto no es relaciones públicas.
Y a las personas que han perdido a su hijo se les debe pedir que digan cuán importante es la llamada de Putin, pero esto no es relaciones públicas.
Pero muestran la escuela donde estudió la víctima.
El edificio aún es prerrevolucionario, claramente necesita reparación.
Pero este es quizás el mejor edificio de todo el pueblo.
Es decir, la gente vive en la miseria, casi en la edad de las cavernas.
Pero el régimen de Putin está ansioso por conquistar nuevos territorios y les enseña a todos a vivir.
Y aquí está el momento más salvaje de todo el informe.
Madre GRACIAS a Putin por "le hicieron esto a nuestra familia".
Putin tomó al hijo de una mujer y lo envió a la muerte por el bien de su imperialismo idiota.
Y por esto la mujer dice "muchas gracias".

No sé qué decir aquí.
Pero lo más importante en un informe no es QUÉ hay en él, sino CÓMO se muestra.
El programa de Kiselyov llegó al país con este informe.
Y a Moscú - SIN él.
Asegúrese: a la izquierda, el programa dura 2 horas y 50 minutos, ya la derecha, en la versión de Moscú, 2 horas y 43 minutos.
Es decir, la propaganda divide abiertamente a los rusos en variedades.
Para el régimen de Putin, hay siervos provincianos que pueden ser llevados a la guerra con carne de cañón.
Y hay residentes metropolitanos a los que es mejor no molestar.
Los lacayos provinciales se cantan sobre el hecho de que para un hijo asesinado, puede obtener un automóvil o cerrar una hipoteca. Y que debemos agradecer a Putin por eso.

Pero a los moscovitas no se les muestra esto, eliminando específicamente este informe en particular de todo el programa.
El régimen de Putin es peor que el de Hitler.
Porque el régimen de Putin odia y desprecia no solo a los pueblos de Rusia.
El régimen de Putin también odia y desprecia al pueblo ruso.
Y este régimen por su propio bien, sin dudarlo, destruirá a la propia Rusia.












Thread by @prof_preobr on Thread Reader App


@prof_preobr: Эпизод в репортаже Киселёва о том, как семья убитого военного купила на гробовые выплаты "Ладу", заметили многие. Но там весь репортаж - материал для суда над путинским режимом. Пропаганда сама разобла...…




threadreaderapp.com







Muchos notaron el episodio en el informe de Kiselyov sobre cómo la familia del militar asesinado compró un Lada con pagos de ataúd. Pero ahí todo el informe es material para el juicio al régimen de Putin. La propia propaganda se expuso tanto a sí misma como a Putin. Análisis visual. Hilo.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto lo dije hace meses y los follaputines se pusieron histericos
> 
> El mantra que llevan es que como rusia cierre el grifo del gas europa vuelve a la edad media
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave, lo que parecen no entender.
En Rusia pensaron que como tenían comprada a la clase política alemana desde los setenta a partir de ahí todo hecho, y va a ser que no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

Claramente, hace nada ha habido una huelga en el gas noruego que el gobierno ha cortado por lo sano, ya está bien. El sabotaje energetico a europa es estrategia geopolitica de primer nivel del kremlin y hay que perseguirlo con dureza. 



uberales dijo:


> Ahora entiendo cierta cosa que está pasando en el tacón itálico. La familia de mi mujer es de la zona, no, no soy como @Zhukov , no me invento una mujer y no pierdo dinero en la bolsa rusa.
> Resulta que hasta hace unos años había una oposición brutal al gasoducto, casi siempre gente cinque stellina (partido financiado por países en la órbita Kremlinita). Siempre había algo completamente contra ese gasoducto. Es más, hay un rumor en Apulia que la enfermedad de los oliivos viene de que las empresas han soltado la enfermedad para meter los tubos, en vez de pensar que tienen los mayores olivos de Italia con la menor protección fitosanitaria y física. Por supuesto, esta payasada es completamente increíble. Pero ya me cuadra que la gente esté tan en contra de ello y de la estúpida escusa. Mi idea es, seguramente los rusos buscando desestabilizar aun más Europa, han soltado rumores a gente de partidos populistas y además a la gente de ciertos tipos de negocios ilegales... Espero que ya est3 construido ese gasoducto en Italia.


----------



## moncton (19 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esa es la clave, lo que parecen no entender.
> En Rusia pensaron que como tenían comprada a la clase política alemana desde los setenta a partir de ahí todo hecho, y va a ser que no.



lo he comentado alguna vez, caso personal... perdon por el off-topic y el tochazo

Mi primera empresa vendia unos productos bastante raros y exclusivos (en el sentido de que solo habia 2 empresas en el mundo que los manufacturaban), por cuestiones historicas, uno de los socios era el dueño de una de las empresa que los fabricaba se los vendia a la nuestra para comercializarlos

Resulta que los socios de la empresa comercializadora se mosquearon (por motivos que no vienen al cuento) y acabaron a hostias, rompiendo la sociedad y uno de los socios compro la parte del otro (el de la empresa que fabricaba). El tipo de la empresa que fabricaba se las prometia muy felices porque aunque no tenia ningun cliente, pensaba que era el unico que podia fabricar por lo que solo tenia que sentarse a esperar a que la comercializadora se quedase sin stock y empezar a recoger clientes caidos del cielo e imponerles condiciones. De hecho mando emails a nuestros clientes diciendo que segun sus calculos nos quedaban 6 meses y que o firmaban contratos con el ahora o si no no garantizaba suministro ni condiciones de pago.

Algunos clientes nos empezaron a bombardear con mensajes de panico, pero lo que no se esperaba nadie es que mientras los socios se peleaban en publico, en privado estuvimos negociando financiacion y buscando fabricante alternativo, lo que conseguimos en 9 meses. Asi cuando el otro socio mandaba los emails amenazantes, nostros ya habiamos validando los productos del nuevo fabricante y como controlabamos el proceso hasta podiamos mejorar precio

Costar, costo un huevo, no solo en sobredimensionar stock para garantizar 12 meses de suministro, tambien los costes de desarrollo de producto y establecer contrato con nuevos fabricantes, pero al final salimos de ello perdiendo menos del 10% de los clientes pero mejorando financieramentre y con la capacidad de expandir a otros sectores porque no estabamos constreñidos por como estaba de humor el otro socio

Moraleja, a veces el tener un unico proveedor que no controlas es riesgo, pero cuando tienes gente que sabe lo que hace y dinero para tirar palante, siempre encuentras alternativa

El problema esta cuando solo sabes hacer una cosa y solo tienes un cliente...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

Gracias. La tripulacion del BUK eran rusos.

_Poco antes de confirmarse la identidad de los sospechosos, el portal de investigación Bellingcat, que ha analizado 150.000 conversaciones telefónicas entregadas por los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania, ha publicado un informe en el que identifican, con nombres, apellidos y fotografías, a ocho agentes rusos e insurgentes ucranianos involucrados en esa tragedia._

tiene cojones que ya entonces no se cortara en seco con rusia, debe ser la sombra del SPD



volador dijo:


> Mogollon.
> 
> Vuelo MH17: tres rusos y un ucraniano son acusados de asesinato por el derribar del avión en Ucrania en 2014 - BBC News Mundo
> 
> ...


----------



## Eremita (19 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, yo ya demostré que el 95% de los nazis del foro apoyan a Putin.
> 
> Pero luego están los que creyéndose que no son fachas son más fachas que la Falange Auténtica de los Cojons. Y qué casualidad que también estéis con Putin
> 
> ...



Tu eres un pelotilla del gobierno, actualmente de lo políticamente correcto. Si estuvieses en el medievo inglés, defenderias el derecho de pernada. Y si estuvieses en la URSS, irías con tu cubo a vaciar el mar de Aral No te preocupes, sois la mayoría que nos impide avanzar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Venga ya... enseñame una foto de como quedaron las ciudades y luego compara con una foto que se colgo aqui hace dias y que recuerda a Varsovia despues de la segunda guerra mundial. NI tú te crees lo que escribes. Y luego te pones digno... es lo que sueles hacer, cuando te dan estopa recoges velas, pero es todo falso. Eres incluso mas peligroso que los otros zumbaos de mierda, porque te pones a veces traje de alguien que habla y no es sectareo... pero solo es el traje.



Los rusos no están atacando a civiles de forma intencionada e indiscriminada como si pasó en Irak o en Afganistán. En ucrania se está atacando a objetivos militares muy concretos y hay tecnología para eso. Naturalmente siempre habrá daños colaterales y muertes de inocentes, pero las muertes de civiles en esta guerra son muy pocas.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Una invasión armada es un acto de fuerza BRUTAL y no admite ser analizada, sino, únicamente rechazada.
> Por lo que escribes, tienes toda la pinta de ser uno de esos antisistemas de salón, algo así como los progres esos que denigras.
> Mira tío, tu cobras en rublos, no me vengas con leches.



La puedes rechazar naturalmente, pero de qué sirve? La cuestión es que se ha realizado, ponerse a lloriquear con que malos son los rusos es bastante infantil la verdad.

Que alguien invada un país no justifica las mentiras intencionadas para denigrar al invasor. Si el invasor va ganando se dice y ya está. Hay que ser fiel a la verdad, por mucho que os joda "la brutalidad" de los rusos.


----------



## Ricardiano (19 Jul 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago on fire:



Es que eso que comenta ya era evidente tras el fracaso de la operación especial de 3 días. Después de que Zelensky no se moviése, aunque fuera en croma que dirían los compis del hilo oficial, Rusia fue derrotada en el plano estratégico. Básicamente porque había apostado todo a eso. Una victoria fulminante, sin costes, especialmente económicos.

Ahora solo esta como pollo sin cabeza rezando porque ocurra un milagro que le permitá salir airoso de esto. Están comprando tiempo, sin darse cuenta que cada vez están más enfangados y que el precio a pagar será cada vez mayor. 

Son como los malos jugadores. Esos que cuando pierden se empezinan en intentar recuperar todo lo que han perdido, esperando el golpe de suerte que les haga recuperarse de la mala racha. Cuando lo único que hacen es endeudarse cada vez más, perder cada vez más. 

Rusia no puede ya sacar nada positivo de esto. Eso es la definición de una derrota. Puesto que la guerra solo es un recurso político para alcanzar unos fines. Y no va a conseguir ninguno de los que se plantearon al inicio de esta guerra. Ni los reales, ni los inventados, ni los fantasiosos. 

Ucrania acabará dentro de la UE y la OTAN más pronto que tarde. Y ya está en la orbita europea, y peor para ellos, en la esfera anglo. Como el resto de europa oriental por cierto. Solo hay que mirar los lazos que han estrechado Polonia y USA.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es que eso que comenta ya era evidente tras el fracaso de la operación especial de 3 días. Después de que Zelensky no se moviése, aunque fuera en croma que dirían los compis del hilo oficial, Rusia fue derrotada en el plano estratégico. Básicamente porque había apostado todo a eso. Una victoria fulminante, sin costes, especialmente económicos.
> 
> Ahora solo esta como pollo sin cabeza rezando porque ocurra un milagro que le permitá salir airoso de esto. Están comprando tiempo, sin darse cuenta que cada vez están más enfangados y que el precio a pagar será cada vez mayor.
> 
> ...



Curiosa "derrota" donde el invasor se queda con el 25% (por ahora) del territorio invadido. Dejad de engañaros que luego será peor....


----------



## Ricardiano (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa "derrota" donde el invasor se queda con el 25% (por ahora) del territorio invadido. Dejad de engañaros que luego será peor....



Sé que eres un troll. Y de los malos por lo que voy leyéndote. 

Esta y cualquier guerra tiene un fin político. O geoestratégico como prefiera llamarlo. El de esta guerra era evitar que Ucrania huyese de la esfera rusa y acabase en la esfera de la UE y USA. 

Importa poco si controlan ahora el 25% o el 5%. Ya ha quedado claro que Rusia no va a poder ocupar toda Ucrania. ¿Cree usted que Ucrania tras esta guerra, acabe como acabe, va estar bajo la esfera de influencia rusa?

¿La posición rusa es ahora más fuerte internacionalmente o más débil?

¿Los paisés del este se pasan por el forro la opinión de rusia o temerosos se pliegan a sus deseos?

Va Putin mendigando ayuda o exige a sus "aliados" que le apoyen....

Pues eso. Esta claro quien va perdiendo la guerra. Y lo que queda.


----------



## Visrul (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos no están atacando a civiles de forma intencionada e indiscriminada como si pasó en Irak o en Afganistán. En ucrania se está atacando a objetivos militares muy concretos y hay tecnología para eso. Naturalmente siempre habrá daños colaterales y muertes de inocentes, pero las muertes de civiles en esta guerra son muy pocas.



Y según esa teoría suya, entonces, ¿cuál era el objetivo del misil ruso que mató a 20 personas el otro día

Dramática despedida de la pequeña ucraniana con síndrome de Down fallecida en un ataque ruso

Le pongo el primer video que he encontrado al respecto por la red.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Sé que eres un troll. Y de los malos por lo que voy leyéndote.
> 
> Esta y cualquier guerra tiene un fin político. O geoestratégico como prefiera llamarlo. El de esta guerra era evitar que Ucrania huyese de la esfera rusa y acabase en la esfera de la UE y USA.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de la invasión no era ese ni mucho menos. Era desmilitarizar el este de ucrania.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Y según esa teoría suya, entonces, ¿cuál era el objetivo del misil ruso que mató a 20 personas el otro día
> 
> Dramática despedida de la pequeña ucraniana con síndrome de Down fallecida en un ataque ruso
> 
> Le pongo el primer video que he encontrado al respecto por la red.



Víctimas inocentes de una guerra. Como en cualquier guerra. Pero de esto a decir que Putin quería matarlos hay un trecho. Es como decir que Ucrania tirando bombas en el donestk quiere matar niños prorrusos. No, solo son victimas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Jul 2022)

Cuando llegue la hambruna, los hijos de puta dirán que la culpa es de Ucrania.









Ucrania demuestra con imágenes de dron la estrategia de Rusia de atacar los campos de trigo para provocar una hambruna global


Ucrania es uno de los principales productores de trigo del mundo, sin embargo, sus exportaciones han caído un 40% desde el inicio de la guerra



www.abc.es


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Jul 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Yago on fire:



Muy buen vídeo. Un análisis sereno y ponderado, alejado de hooliganismos. Hacen falta opiniones así.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A ti te cagan en la boca y tú te tragas los zurullos.



De dónde ha salido este hijoputa?
Encima insultando a todo el mundo.



Hala, al ignore! no pienso perder ni un segundo.
Mi ignore no es recíproco por lo que me leerá pero no veré sus comentarios.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos no están atacando a civiles de forma intencionada e indiscriminada como si pasó en Irak o en Afganistán. En ucrania se está atacando a objetivos militares muy concretos y hay tecnología para eso. Naturalmente siempre habrá daños colaterales y muertes de inocentes, pero las muertes de civiles en esta guerra son muy pocas.



Pues menos mal


----------



## Visrul (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Víctimas inocentes de una guerra. Como en cualquier guerra. Pero de esto a decir que Putin quería matarlos hay un trecho. Es como decir que Ucrania tirando bombas en el donestk quiere matar niños prorrusos. No, solo son victimas.



Precisamente le contraargumento porque el problema es que no había ningún objetivo militar, luego sí podría decirse que si se tira un misil contra civiles indefensos si se quería matarlos, ¿no le parece?


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa "derrota" donde el invasor se queda con el 25% (por ahora) del territorio invadido. Dejad de engañaros que luego será peor....



Lo de "por ahora" ha tenido gracia, lo reconozco.
Te plantas en la capital en el centro del país y ahora estás constreñido a una franja en el este y sur.

Napoleón invade España. Le dan por el culo en Madrid y tiene que huir. Es incapaz de tomar Barcelona o Bilbao, pero hey, tienen Huesca y Pamplona.
Qué triunfazo oigan


----------



## Visrul (19 Jul 2022)

Y por cierto, los niños ni son prorrusos ni proucranianos, ni pro nada, son niños. Y un asesinato de niños y/o inocentes es un crimen de guerra lo hagan unos, los otros o Perico el de los palotes...


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto lo dije hace meses y los follaputines se pusieron histericos
> 
> El mantra que llevan es que como rusia cierre el grifo del gas europa vuelve a la edad media
> 
> ...



Bueno, el tener un cliente que paga formalmente hace que los proveedores de la competencia les pasen ofertas muy ventajosas, así ocurre habitualmente en el mundo capitalista.
A veces las cosas hay que mirarlas bajo otro punto de vista, por ejemplo, los chinos ya le compran petróleo a Iran que les han hecho una rebajita, igual puede pasar con el gas y Putin se quedaría sin clientes.
El hecho de tratar de vender los rusos cereal ucraniano robado con las molestias y trabajón logístico que eso representa denota un grave problema de financiación. A ver si se entera Putin de una vez que no está en la URSS.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Jul 2022)

Parece que lo de los 10 Leopards se va a cerrar en breve. Vamos a ser el primer pais que ceda tanques occidentales a los ucros. 









Las claves del envío a Ucrania de 10 carros Leopard y 20 M113 del Ejército de Tierra


10 carros Leopard 2A4 y 20 transportes de personal M113 del Ejército de Tierra donados por España a Ucrania y renovados por empresas españolas




www.defensa.com


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Los ferrocarriles rusos tienen funciones humanitarias, sobre todo en Ucrania

Russian Railways envió una declaración al Consejo de #EU sobre la abolición de las restricciones impuestas a la empresa Dijeron que las sanciones tienen como objetivo limitar las funciones humanitarias de la empresa y son discriminatorias contra la población #Russian . 


*Russian Railways sent a statement to Europe on the lifting of sanctions Russian *

Russian Railways sent a statement to the Council of the European Union on the abolition of restrictions imposed on the company

Russian Railways sent to Council of the European Union a statement about the abolition of the restrictions imposed on oneself, says in the official Telegram channel of the company.
The report notes that the sanctions European Union aimed at limiting the ability of Russian Railways to implement humanitarian and socially significant functions and discriminate against Russian citizens. The introduced restrictions, stressed in the company, are contrary to the norms of the EU itself and international law.





Russian Railways sent a statement to Europe on the lifting of sanctions Russian news EN - BB-CNTV


Russian Railways sent a statement to the Council of the European Union on the abolition of restrictions imposed on the company Russian Railways sent to Council of the European Union a statement about the abolition of the restrictions imposed on oneself, says in the official Telegram channel of...




bb-cntv.com


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Si volar ese puente //..//
> *Necesitan distraer los rusos y complicarles la logistica para que agoten recursos*



Te tengo que decir que tu último párrafo es brillante, pero más que distraer yo diría "desesperar"
Gracias.


----------



## Nicors (19 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Y por cierto, los niños ni son prorrusos ni proucranianos, ni pro nada, son niños. Y un asesinato de niños y/o inocentes es un crimen de guerra lo hagan unos, los otros o Perico el de los palotes...



Y el traslado forzoso de niños ucranianos a Rusia es genocidio.


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## 917 (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La puedes rechazar naturalmente, pero de qué sirve? La cuestión es que se ha realizado, ponerse a lloriquear con que malos son los rusos es bastante infantil la verdad.
> 
> Que alguien invada un país no justifica las mentiras intencionadas para denigrar al invasor. Si el invasor va ganando se dice y ya está. Hay que ser fiel a la verdad, por mucho que os joda "la brutalidad" de los rusos.



Bueno, ahora sí que está meridianamente claro que a ti te pagan para defender lo indefendible, porque una invasión armada va contra todo derecho.
Así que te voy a pasar al ignore para que no cobres rublos ensangrentados a mi costa 
Adiós.


----------



## 917 (19 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



¡Maravilloso!...Ahí está mi Patria, defendiendo el Derecho, la Razón y la Justicia.
¡Viva España Democrática!.


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa "derrota" donde el invasor se queda con el 25% (por ahora) del territorio invadido. Dejad de engañaros que luego será peor....



un 25% del territorio por más de un 32% de los efectivos

pero que de ese 25% no es real hay muchas zonas sin control real


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor, cuatro pedorras haciendo el ridículo con un Baile-Z


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2022)

Comienza el desmembramiento de Rusia


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Bueno, ahora sí que está meridianamente claro que a ti te pagan para defender lo indefendible, porque una invasión armada va contra todo derecho.
> Así que te voy a pasar al ignore para que no cobres rublos ensangrentados a mi costa
> Adiós.



Tu como catalan indepe deberias defender a los novorrusos, que desde el año 2014, estan siendo bombardeados por los ultranacionalistas ucranianos.

PD- El conflicto ruso-ucraniano es una guerra civil creada por occidente, concretamente por los anglosionistas.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Parece que lo de los 10 Leopards se va a cerrar en breve. Vamos a ser el primer pais que ceda tanques occidentales a los ucros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando nos hagan falta carros de combate, nadie nos lo regalara y veremos si nos los venden.




PD- Los rusos tendran que construir mas naves en el Museo de Carros de Kubinka, no paran de recibir nuevos fondos y donaciones.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos no están atacando a civiles de forma intencionada e indiscriminada como si pasó en Irak o en Afganistán. En ucrania se está atacando a objetivos militares muy concretos y hay tecnología para eso. Naturalmente siempre habrá daños colaterales y muertes de inocentes, pero las muertes de civiles en esta guerra son muy pocas.



No mientas. Paso de contestar a troleros. Que seas tonto del culo... en fin, cada uno nace como nace pero mentir se elige. Asi que paso de hablar contigo. Fin. Al ignore junto con los otros gilipollas.


----------



## 917 (19 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu como catalan indepe deberias defender a los novorrusos, que desde el año 2014, estan siendo bombardeados por los ultranacionalistas ucranianos.
> 
> PD- El conflicto ruso-ucraniano es una guerra civil creada por occidente, concretamente por los anglosionistas.



Yo tengo de catalán indepe lo que de Obispo, tontolculo.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo tengo de catalán indepe lo que de Obispo, tontolculo.



Ahora eres unionista ???, me alegro, macho !!!.


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Eso no es un avión derribado, es el primer prototipo del SU-35B VSTOL.


----------



## Nicors (19 Jul 2022)

La traición de Jersón: los motivos que hay detrás de la purga de altos mandos de Zelenski


El presidente ha cesado a treinta espías y a la fiscal general y al jefe de seguridad del país por sus vínculos con Rusia




www.larazon.es


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)

*.Kaikus
Madmaxista*
Desde18 Jul 2021Mensajes9.825Reputación17.917
26 Feb 2022

Añadir marcador
#27.942



> Caronte el barquero dijo:
> Más movimiento y combate de tropas rusas al noroeste de Kiev.



_Kiev esta sentenciada, antes de que los civiles vacien los supermercados y las gasolineras, el tito Vladimir habra puesto un gobierno provisonal en la ciudad._


----------



## ghawar (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Los cortocircuitos son peligrosos

Complejo de radar 48Ya6-K1 "Podlet-K1", destruido hoy en Nova Kakhovka. Una de las estaciones de radar más nuevas, puesta en servicio en 2015. Una cosa cara y poderosa se quemó.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Curiosa "derrota" donde el invasor se queda con el 25% (por ahora) del territorio invadido. Dejad de engañaros que luego será peor....



Hazme un favor, saluda de mi parte a la columna de 60 kilómetros. Es que no sé nada de ella.


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Jul 2022)

No, no has visto el video o no lo has entendido.


----------



## paconan (19 Jul 2022)

Mas humor

Kadyrov habló sobre los planes para una mayor desmilitarización de Europa: “Ya estamos desarrollando un plan para la desmilitarización de los países de la OTAN, y el primero en la fila después de la captura de Kyiv es Polonia”.


----------



## volador (19 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando nos hagan falta carros de combate, nadie nos lo regalara y veremos si nos los venden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128775
> 
> ...



Vaya puntería, justamente estos carros nos lo regalaron los alemanes.....


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando nos hagan falta carros de combate, nadie nos lo regalara y veremos si nos los venden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128775
> 
> ...



Espero que no nos hagan falta, los "tanques" son un arma para ofensiva.
En cualquier caso los tanques no se suelen regalar, que se sepa. Y de todas formas si se precisa aquí mismo se fabrican unos estupendos.


----------



## volador (19 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Espero que no nos hagan falta, los "tanques" son un arma para ofensiva.
> En cualquier caso los tanques no se suelen regalar, que se sepa. Y de todas formas si se precisa aquí mismo se fabrican unos estupendos.




Nadie regala nada, pero estos fueron "técnicamente" regalados.

Eran de alquilar a un precio de coña, creo que no llegaban a 5.000€ año por carro, con repuestos incluidos, por todo un LEO II A4 que en ese momento era lo más.

Cuando acabo el periodo de alquiler los alemanes dijeron que si los queríamos nos lo podíamos quedar y que mirásemos con cariño su oferta para la renovación del resto de la flota de carros del ejército y de ahí los LEO IIE que se fabrican en España, pero los A4 nos los regalaron totalmente regalados


----------



## Visrul (19 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas humor
> Kadyrov habló sobre los planes para una mayor desmilitarización de Europa: “Ya estamos desarrollando un plan para la desmilitarización de los países de la OTAN, y el primero en la fila después de la captura de Kyiv es Polonia”.



De la media microhostia que les mete el ejército polaco les hacen falta 80 universos paralelos para dar vueltas...  
Y creo que estoy siendo muy conservador.


----------



## Alpharius (19 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas humor
> 
> Kadyrov habló sobre los planes para una mayor desmilitarización de Europa: “Ya estamos desarrollando un plan para la desmilitarización de los países de la OTAN, y el primero en la fila después de la captura de Kyiv es Polonia”.



Pues la lleva clara


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Precisamente le contraargumento porque el problema es que no había ningún objetivo militar, luego sí podría decirse que si se tira un misil contra civiles indefensos si se quería matarlos, ¿no le parece?



Habría que ponerse a analizar cada caso. Pero vamos los rusos dejaron claro desde el principio que el objetivo era destruir al ejército ukro, y el 95% de los objetivos han sido militares no civiles.


----------



## BGA (19 Jul 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Pues la lleva clara



...y por si fuera poco con una motivación social cada vez mayor, generalizada además en todos los países de la antigua órbita soviética y su vecindario. De seguir así se podría declarar a Putin el Carlo Magno del tercer milenio...


----------



## Subprime (19 Jul 2022)

Surullo-35 al suelo


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hazme un favor, saluda de mi parte a la columna de 60 kilómetros. Es que no sé nada de ella.



Con tanta columna rusa destruida y general asesinado, los rusos deberían de haberse rendido ya.


Gnidlog dijo:


> un 25% del territorio por más de un 32% de los efectivos
> 
> pero que de ese 25% no es real hay muchas zonas sin control real
> 
> ...



Secarrales y aldeas semiabandonadas que están en medio de las principales ciudades ocupadas por los rusos. O estás sugiriendo que en esas zonas hay paramilitares ucranianos que se resisten aún? xD

Increíble lo que hacéis con tal de no aceptar lo evidente, lo que hace el fanatismo.


----------



## kenny220 (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues menos mal



Lo de que el ejército ukro se esconde en edificios civiles, te lo perdiste verdad?


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo de "por ahora" ha tenido gracia, lo reconozco.
> Te plantas en la capital en el centro del país y ahora estás constreñido a una franja en el este y sur.
> 
> Napoleón invade España. Le dan por el culo en Madrid y tiene que huir. Es incapaz de tomar Barcelona o Bilbao, pero hey, tienen Huesca y Pamplona.
> Qué triunfazo oigan



Triunfazo sobre todo, porque los ukros triplican en tropa a los rusos, y aún así no han conseguido reconquistar aún nada. Pero tú a lo tuyo. Demasiado bien le está saliendo todo a putin.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de que el ejército ukro se esconde en edificios civiles, te lo perdiste verdad?



Tienes unos huevos de hormigón armado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> De dónde ha salido este hijoputa?
> Encima insultando a todo el mundo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128588
> 
> ...


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Triunfazo sobre todo, porque los ukros triplican en tropa a los rusos, y aún así no han conseguido reconquistar aún nada. Pero tú a lo tuyo. Demasiado bien le está saliendo todo a putin.



Triunfazo de cojones. Les dan por el culo a las puertas de Madrid, teniendo que salir por patas, no son capaces ni de tomar Bilbao y su gran victoria es Figueras.
Vamos, ni Rommel en su buena época.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Triunfazo de cojones. Les dan por el culo a las puertas de Madrid, teniendo que salir por patas, no son capaces ni de tomar Bilbao y su gran victoria es Figueras.
> Vamos, ni Rommel en su buena época.



Bueno de eso ya hemos hablado mil veces, y paso de repetir lo mismo. Rusia nunca tuvo intención de tomar Kiev, lo sigo pensando hoy.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Habría que ponerse a analizar cada caso. Pero vamos los rusos dejaron claro desde el principio que el objetivo era destruir al ejército ukro, y el 95% de los objetivos han sido militares no civiles.



Pues menos mal


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno de eso ya hemos hablado mil veces, y paso de repetir lo mismo. Rusia nunca tuvo intención de tomar Kiev, lo sigo pensando hoy.



Lo cito que eres capaz de borrarlo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hazme un favor, saluda de mi parte a la columna de 60 kilómetros. Es que no sé nada de ella.



Y al crucero Moskú, que todavía no ha llegado a puerto.


----------



## TAKA (19 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Las otras dos fotos no lo sé, pero la de arriba a la derecha no es Izium, es la famosa emboscada a una columna de tanques rusos en las afueras de Kiev, en los primeros días de la guerra. Vi el vídeo tantas veces que reconocería la carretera como si hubiese vivido ahí .


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los cortocircuitos son peligrosos
> 
> Complejo de radar 48Ya6-K1 "Podlet-K1", destruido hoy en Nova Kakhovka. Una de las estaciones de radar más nuevas, puesta en servicio en 2015. Una cosa cara y poderosa se quemó.



Los ataques a sistemas de radar, radiolocalización, etc suelen ser el preludio de un ataque inminente.
Como siempre: Permanezcamos atentos.
Chicos, a las radios, estos neandertales siguen emitiendo sin encriptar. Incluso algunos se creen que activando el tone squelch ya es comunicación segura, yo es que me parto.

Por cierto: Es una buena noticia que sigan parados los bombardeos intensivos que se frenaron en seco recientemente. Entiendo que estarán reservando la munición ante un posible avance ucraniano.


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno de eso ya hemos hablado mil veces, y paso de repetir lo mismo. Rusia nunca tuvo intención de tomar Kiev, lo sigo pensando hoy.



Puto mentiroso de los cojones. 

No sólo eso...también escribes cosas como esta:

_Yo soy putin, y de perdidos al río, me van a sancionar igual haga lo que haga,* reduzco a cenizas las principales ciudades con artillería pesada* y al menos las termino controlando._

Eres de los tíos más basurientos que hay por este foro. Vas de pacifista y lo único que eres es un puto psicópata.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Puto mentiroso de los cojones.
> 
> No sólo eso...también escribes cosas como esta:
> 
> ...



Ya pero yo no soy Putin ni su mando militar.

No confundáis mis deseos con los planes del kremlin. Estoy muy lejos yo de ser pacifista, que poco me has leído.

Tómate una tila anda.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jul 2022)

Claro que si, guapi.
Primera venta gratuita de armas en la historia mundial de las guerras.


----------



## legal (19 Jul 2022)

Recomiendo el último video de Yago Rodríguez (cosas militares). En mi modesta opinión el mejor hasta la fecha.


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya pero yo no soy Putin ni su mando militar.
> 
> No confundáis mis deseos con los planes del kremlin. Estoy muy lejos yo de ser pacifista, que poco me has leído.
> 
> Tómate una tila anda.



No, sólo eres un comerrabos putiniano.

Claro, los planes del Krenlim eran enfangarse en una guerra. Mejores planes que descabezar al gobierno ucraniano en una operación rápida.

Como los planes de los sublevados españoles en el 36 era una Guerra Civil que durase tres años y no un golpe de Estado que triunfara de manera absoluta.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con tanta columna rusa destruida y general asesinado, los rusos deberían de haberse rendido ya.



Espera al colapso de Rutzia, no cierres la cuenta.
Tic toc tic toc.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No, sólo eres un comerrabos putiniano.
> 
> Claro, los planes del Krenlim eran enfangarse en una guerra. Mejores planes que descabezar al gobierno ucraniano en una operación rápida.
> 
> Como los planes de los sublevados españoles en el 36 era una Guerra Civil que durase tres años y no un golpe de Estado que triunfara de manera absoluta.



Pero a ver tontolaba, como vas a descabezar al gobierno ucraniano de Kiev mandando solo dos putos comandos? Piensa un poco. Habéis visto muchas pelis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)

lucha de egos
el sultan se anota un punto, ha sido divertido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a ver tontolaba, como vas a descabezar al gobierno ucraniano de Kiev mandando solo dos putos comandos? Piensa un poco. Habéis visto muchas pelis.



Habéis visto la columna de 60 kilómetros que iba a Kiev?
Jajajaja.


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Habéis visto la columna de 60 kilómetros que iba a Kiev?
> Jajajaja.



Es gilipollas.


----------



## Trovador (19 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a ver tontolaba, como vas a descabezar al gobierno ucraniano de Kiev mandando solo dos putos comandos? Piensa un poco. Habéis visto muchas pelis.



Menudo melón estás hecho.

¿Dos comandos dices? 

Este payaso es un puto crack.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

otra toma del avión su-35 " flying blyat" de 3+ generación derribado


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Habéis visto la columna de 60 kilómetros que iba a Kiev?
> Jajajaja.



Que ni llegó a entrar. Y se fueron para el sur de una pieza. La misma columna que después ayudó a liberar Mariupol por cierto.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno de eso ya hemos hablado mil veces, y paso de repetir lo mismo. *Rusia nunca tuvo intención de tomar Kiev*, lo sigo pensando hoy.




¿Por qué se hace eso?

¿Qué sentido tiene ahora intentar defender la postura contraria cuando usted lanzaba vítores, como tantos otros follaputin del foro, para celebrar la inminente conquista de Kiev?

¿En qué recodo del camino se perdió mentalmente para no volver a encontrar la vuelta hacia la lucidez y el sentido común?

Me tiene preocupado.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que ni llegó a entrar. Y se fueron para el sur de una pieza. La misma columna que después ayudó a liberar Mariupol por cierto.



Jajajaja, también oyes campanas?


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Por qué se hace eso?
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene ahora intentar defender la postura contraria cuando usted lanzaba vítores, como tantos otros follaputin del foro, para celebrar la inminente conquista de Kiev?
> 
> ...



A mí me hubiera gustado que hubieran tomado Kiev los rusos, no te digo que no. Pero tras ver que los rusos no la bombardearon a saco ni nada, pues yo lo interpreté como que pasaban de meterse en tal fregao.


----------



## keylargof (20 Jul 2022)

Os dejo aquí un hanalisis del jran McChufli del 27 de febrero. Un hexperto como tenemos pocos en el foro:


----------



## keylargof (20 Jul 2022)

Del creador de "nunca se atacó a Kiev" tenemos "no ataques a Kiev Vladimir!"

McChufli y sus trastornos de personalidad:


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Habría que ponerse a analizar cada caso. Pero vamos los rusos dejaron claro desde el principio que el objetivo era destruir al ejército ukro, y el 95% de los objetivos han sido militares no civiles.



17000 ataques rusos a civiles contra 300 a objetivos militares.









Rusia ha lanzado más de 17,000 ataques a objetivos civiles y solo 300 a militares


Consideran que Rusia pretende "aniquilar a los ucranianos". En casi cinco meses desde el inicio de la invasión rusa, Rusia ha llevado a cabo más de 17,300 ataques contra objetivos civiles y unos 300 c...




www.noticel.com


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Os dejo aquí un hanalisis del jran McChufli del 27 de febrero. Un hexperto como tenemos pocos en el foro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129086



Pues se cumplió todo amego.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> 17000 ataques rusos a civiles contra 300 a objetivos militares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces la mayoría de muertes tendrían que ser civiles. Y no es así, la mayoría de muertos que ambos bandos han registrado hasta la fecha son militares. Algo no encaja con esa propaganda otaniana de la agencia efe.


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces la mayoría de muertes tendrían que ser civiles. Y no es así, la mayoría de muertos que ambos bandos han registrado hasta la fecha son militares. Algo no encaja con esa propaganda otaniana de la agencia efe.



Una cosa es el enfrentamiento directo entre los ejércitos, donde se producen la mayoría de bajas militares, y otra los ataques a distancia, con misiles y baterías, que en el caso de los rusos van dirigidos mayoritariamente a arrasar las ciudades con sus civiles dentro.

No es la primera guerra en la que lo hacen.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Una cosa es el enfrentamiento directo entre los ejércitos, donde se producen la mayoría de bajas militares, y otra los ataques a distancia, con misiles y baterías, *que en el caso de los rusos van dirigidas mayoritariamente a arrasar las ciudades con sus civiles dentro.*
> 
> No es la primera guerra en la que lo hacen.



Nah, esto no te lo compro. Los objetivos siempre han sido militares, lo seguimos viendo hoy, como los rusos interceptan naves industriales (sobre todo) de forma muy certera. Además saldrían miles y miles de imágenes de civiles muertos en las tv cuckcidentales, las 24h haciendo sensacionalismo de putin mataniños, y ya no sacan nada porque no hay nada. De hecho montaron el teatrillo de Bucha porque no encontraban material real para el agitprop contra rusia, y fue demasiado descarado el montaje.


----------



## favelados (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, esto no te lo compro. Los objetivos siempre han sido militares, lo seguimos viendo hoy, como los rusos interceptan naves industriales (sobre todo) de forma muy certera. Además saldrían miles y miles de imágenes de civiles muertos en las tv cuckcidentales, las 24h haciendo sensacionalismo de putin mataniños, y ya no sacan nada porque no hay nada. De hecho montaron el teatrillo de Bucha porque no encontraban material real para el agitprop contra rusia, y fue demasiado descarado el montaje.



En los medios occidentales no hablan demasiado de los crímenes de guerra ruso por que les interesa una solución negociada incluso si hace falta presionando a Zelensky para que acepte regalar territorio a cambio de que el gas ruso siga fluyendo hacia Europa.

Lo que está pasando en Mariupol o Jerson dejará pequeño a lo de Bucha


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces la mayoría de muertes tendrían que ser civiles. Y no es así, la mayoría de muertos que ambos bandos han registrado hasta la fecha son militares. Algo no encaja con esa propaganda otaniana de la agencia efe.



Objetivos civiles: escuelas, hospitales, taatros, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, etc. Sabes leer, amego?
Defiendes un estado terrorista que pagará un alto costo por sus acciones.


----------



## ELVR (20 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Interesante analogía. Lo que pasa es que en el mundo real él es un tronista moscovita y no un pobre (en los 2 sentidos) padre provinciano que le toca cuidar de por vida a un hijo convertido en "samovar" por obra y gracia de la Operación HeZpecial de desparasitamiento.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, esto no te lo compro. Los objetivos siempre han sido militares, lo seguimos viendo hoy, como los rusos interceptan naves industriales (sobre todo) de forma muy certera. Además saldrían miles y miles de imágenes de civiles muertos en las tv cuckcidentales, las 24h haciendo sensacionalismo de putin mataniños, y ya no sacan nada porque no hay nada. De hecho montaron el teatrillo de Bucha porque no encontraban material real para el agitprop contra rusia, y fue demasiado descarado el montaje.



¿Donde lo ves? ¿Lo ves tú solo?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Lo más normal del mundo -en una dictadura fascista-, un presentador de televisión blanqueando el genocidio, los crímenes y atrocidades varias. Rusia debe desmilitarizarse por completo y ser dividida a escuadra y cartabón como se hizo con África.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues se cumplió todo amego.



No sabes leer?


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jul 2022)

Confirmación de que los misiles GLMRS tienen un alcance real de 100km, están cazando radares a esa distancia con lo que las tropas orcas se quedan en pelota picada respecto a los ataques aéreos ukros


----------



## Subprime (20 Jul 2022)

Boom, es un no parar.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando nos hagan falta carros de combate, nadie nos lo regalara y veremos si nos los venden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128775
> 
> ...



No hace falta que meta miedo miedo con Moha, ahora es colega. De hecho le hemos dado trabajo como portero del chiringuito. Y no veas lo bien que se está empleando en no dejar pasar a la morralla que viene de abajo.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En los medios occidentales no hablan demasiado de los crímenes de guerra ruso por que les interesa una solución negociada incluso si hace falta presionando a Zelensky para que acepte regalar territorio a cambio de que el gas ruso siga fluyendo hacia Europa.
> 
> Lo que está pasando en Mariupol o Jerson dejará pequeño a lo de Bucha



Recuperar territorio costaría muchos más recursos que la actual defensa, es bastante improbable salvo que los ukros consigan detener el suministro sin fin de tropas, carros y municiones que vienen por el orcorail. Lo más probable es que, como dice un ex mando OTAN, en 4-6 meses el conflicto se congele al estilo de la guerra de Corea.









Ex-NATO commander says Russia's war in Ukraine will likely end and become a 'frozen conflict' in 4 to 6 months, compares to Korean War


"I see this one headed toward a Korean War ending, which is to say an armistice, a militarized zone between the two sides," Adm. James Stavridis said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jul 2022)

Gran hilo de Galeev: por qué en la primera guerra chechena hubo grandes protestas: 1. se podía protestar, 2. los muertos no daban dinero a las familias. Ahora los rusos están vendido a sus hijos, literalmente: "hemos comprado un coche en memoria de nuestro hijo"


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Recuperar territorio costaría muchos más recursos que la actual defensa, es bastante improbable salvo que los ukros consigan detener el suministro sin fin de tropas, carros y municiones que vienen por el orcorail. Lo más probable es que, como dice un ex mando OTAN, en 4-6 meses el conflicto se congele al estilo de la guerra de Corea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero no se congelará hasta recuperar los territorios perdidos desde 2014.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Bueno, ya sabes lo que van a decir en otros hilos.


Están luchando cuerpo a cuerpo y ese lanzamiento ha destruido un cuartel de mando secreto ucraniano con generales de la OTAN.
Se han acercado mucho sin ser vistos para destruir un HIMARS.
Es una finta para fijar a los antiaéreos ucranianos.
Es parte del plan.
La abuela fuma…


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Este es el material obsoleto, hay que esperar a que los rusos saquen lo bueno


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

volador dijo:


> Vaya puntería, justamente estos carros nos lo regalaron los alemanes.....



Si pudiesemos leer la letra pequeña, seguro que no hubo tal regalo teuton, los reyes magos son los padres !!!.


----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabes lo que van a decir en otros hilos.
> 
> 
> Están luchando cuerpo a cuerpo y ese lanzamiento ha destruido un cuartel de mando secreto ucraniano con generales de la OTAN.
> ...






Solo Dios sabe cuántos de sus miles de ICBMs oxidados harían eso mismo al pulsar el botón.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Recuperar territorio costaría muchos más recursos que la actual defensa, es bastante improbable salvo que los ukros consigan detener el suministro sin fin de tropas, carros y municiones que vienen por el orcorail. Lo más probable es que, como dice un ex mando OTAN, en 4-6 meses el conflicto se congele al estilo de la guerra de Corea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los militares jubilados no pintan nada, la estrategia de los EEUU es continuar la guerra hasta destruir o fragmentar la Federacion Rusa, los americanos estan en una situacion muy comoda y desean que los europeos se autodestruyan en una guerra de 100 años, no creo que permitan ningun alto el fuego, ni negociacion de paz a Zelensky.




PD- Los rusos solo tienen un camino, la victoria y la UE si no abandona la guerra corre peligro de desaparecer como organizacion politica supranacional.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Solo Dios sabe cuántos de sus miles de ICBMs oxidados harían eso mismo al pulsar el botón.



Creo recordar que el mantenimiento de los ICBM se lo hacía la empresa ucraniana que los construía y que dejó de darles servicio en 2014. Así que muchos. Rusia ahora mismo puede garantizar la destrucción mutua asegurada. Si lanzan los ICBM, algunos alcanzarán sus objetivos. Muchos otros ICBM rusos alcanzarán los objetivos americanos en Rusia.


----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los militares jubilados no pintan nada, la estrategia de los EEUU es continuar la guerra hasta destruir o fragmentar la Federacion Rusa, los americanos estan en una situacion muy comoda y desean que los europeos se autodestruyan en una guerra de 100 años, no creo que permitan ningun alto el fuego, ni negociacion de paz a Zelensky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129301
> 
> ...




Da igual lo que "permitan" los americanos, si el enano decidiera salir de Ucrania todo acabaría. Y acabaría mucho mejor para Rusia así que empecinándose en seguir metiendo hombres y equipo.

Lo que dice Vd. tampoco termina de explicar muy bien el ansia de soberanía del pueblo ucraniano, que es lo que les motiva para morir por decenas, si no cientos, todos los días. 

Pueden seguir con su venda puesta, lo que va a suceder de aquí en adelante se lo podría ahorrar al mundo la decisión de un solo ser humano. 
Esperemos que sus días acaben pronto.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Subprime (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ni los cohetes del Coyote marca ACME


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

Grandes noticias mas himars para Ucrania seran anunciados esta semana. Ucrania actualmente tiene 12 himars


Con el anuncio de ayer del portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional John Kirby (antes en el Pentágono) de que EE. UU. enviará más HIMARS, con munición adicional, a Ucrania en breve


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No hace falta que meta miedo miedo con Moha, ahora es colega. De hecho le hemos dado trabajo como portero del chiringuito. Y no veas lo bien que se está empleando en no dejar pasar a la morralla que viene de abajo.



Llevarnos bien con Marruecos es estar inyectadoles continuamente miles de millones de euros, es un narco-estado, medio pais cultiva drogas, marihuana, hachis, la cocaina sudamericana atraviesa el sahara y tambien llega a nuestras costas, estan llegando armas de fuego automaticas en las narcolanchas marroquies, exportan a su poblacion delincuencial a España, millones de marroquies, nadie habla de bombardear y quemar las plantaciones de cañamo marroqui, la UE no solo no sanciona a ese corrupto y delincuente, encima lo trata como un socio preferente de la Union Europea y nos hace competencia desleal, en temas de exportacion de verduras y citricos.

*La guerra en el frente sur es inevitable !!!.*


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Hilo de K.Galeev de twitter, faltan imágenes
harán todo lo posible por mantener Moscú, la periferia si cae o puede caer les da igual, las desigualdades son mas que evidentes y ya hay movimientos separatistas











ТАТАРСТАНУ НУЖЕН РЕФЕРЕНДУМ!


У нас есть все, чтобы стать сильным самостоятельным государством.




freetatarstan.com







Muchos se preguntaron: ¿por qué durante las guerras de Chechenia muchas familias se opusieron a la guerra, mientras que ahora casi nadie lo hace? Bueno, una respuesta es que durante las guerras de Chechenia las compensaciones monetarias a las familias eran insignificantes, mientras que ahora el "dinero del ataúd" (гробовые) es bastante bueno. Puedes comprar un auto

Fíjese también en la ubicación. Es Sarátov. Existe una brecha importante entre las regiones del Volga Medio más exitosas como Tatarstán, Samara y Ulyanovsk (verde) y el Bajo Volga mucho más pobre como Saratov (amarillo) o Volgogrado (rojo). La situación socioeconómica en este último es *mucho* peor


La brecha no es solo económica, sino también cultural. En algunos aspectos, la dicotomía del Volga Medio vs Bajo se asemeja a la dicotomía nanfang vs beifang en China. Saratov y Volgogrado son, paradójicamente, mucho más "beifang", moscovitas y gran rusas que las regiones al norte de ellas.


Por extraño que parezca, alrededor de 1900 Saratov era la tercera ciudad más grande de Rusia después de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Era una ciudad comercial grande y rica que aún conserva el recuerdo de su antigua gloria y cierta vibra imperial. También tiene una bonita ciudad vieja, horriblemente mantenida.


Si Saratov está mentalmente atascado en la era del imperio ruso, en términos de identidad local e imaginación pública, entonces Volgogrado está atascado en la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Probablemente no haya otra ciudad o región donde el culto de adoración a la victoria (победобесие) tome formas tan exageradas.


Volgogrado no tiene mucha historia. En la era imperial, era una ciudad de Tsaritsyn relativamente pequeña y sin importancia, mucho menos relevante que Saratov. Después de la revolución, pasó a llamarse Stalingrado y luego fue completamente arrasado durante la batalla de Stalingrado.


Como resultado del cambio de población posterior, no quedó nada de la ciudad vieja ni en términos de cultura ni de identidad. Si bien luego cambió su nombre a Volgogrado en el proceso de desestalinización, la ciudad se identifica completamente con la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No tiene memoria del pasado.


Atrapada en la URSS, Volgogrado se está ganando repetidamente el título de la ciudad grande más pobre (más de un millón de habitantes) de Rusia. Atrapado en el imperio, Saratov no está mucho mejor con salarios o calidad de vida muy bajos para un gran centro regional

ria.ru/20211004/zarplata-1752715...

Hay un gran contraste entre los beifang más pobres del Bajo Volga y los nanfang del Volga Medio más ricos. Tatarstán, Samara y Ulyanovsk forman un grupo económico, tanto en términos de vínculos comerciales como en términos de lograr una política industrial exitosa orientada a la IED. Bueno, hasta el 24 de febrero.


De hecho, después del 24 de febrero, el conglomerado industrial del Volga Medio tiene algunas de las peores perspectivas económicas de toda la Rusia europea, al menos en términos de empleo. Los tres se borran porque en términos económicos (y parcialmente institucionales) eran muy similares.


Con este grupo más rico del Volga Medio cayendo, algunas de las regiones vecinas más pobres que dependían económicamente del primero también caerán. En la era anterior, Moscú actuaría como árbitro redistribuyendo de ganadores a perdedores. Ahora no hará eso

El Kremlin invertirá todos los recursos disponibles para mantener la economía en Moscú. En un país tan hipercentralizado, Moscú es la única ciudad que realmente importa. El colapso económico de Moscú creó riesgos revolucionarios, mientras que el colapso de la provincia no tiene ningún riesgo para el régimen.

Sin embargo, esto hace que la estructura imperial sea mucho más frágil. Durante décadas, las provincias guardaron un gran rencor a la metrópoli imperial que vivía mucho más rica. Ahora la brecha solo aumentará, y los provinciales verán cada vez menos beneficios al permanecer dentro del imperio. El fin






Thread by kamilkazani: Many wondered: why during the Chechen wars many fa... - PingThread


Many wondered: why during the Chechen wars many families opposed the war, while now almost nobody does? Well, one answer is that during the Chechen wars monetary compensations to families were negligible, while now the "coffin money" (гробовые) are quite good. You can buy a car



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Sanchopanzer (20 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Solo que 60.000 de esas lombrices pertenecen al doctor.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jul 2022)

Ojo, que los rusos han fichado al tío de la vara. Ahora si que está todo perdido para los ucros.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Da igual lo que "permitan" los americanos, si el enano decidiera salir de Ucrania todo acabaría. Y acabaría mucho mejor para Rusia así que empecinándose en seguir metiendo hombres y equipo.
> 
> Lo que dice Vd. tampoco termina de explicar muy bien el ansia de soberanía del pueblo ucraniano, que es lo que les motiva para morir por decenas, si no cientos, todos los días.
> 
> ...



En Ucrania solo los banderistas financiados por occidente quieren la guerra, pese al lavado de cerebro en las escuelas de Ucrania en los ultimos 30 años, la mayor parte de la poblacion saben que no son varegos, ni protoalemanes, son rusos pero si abren la boca son torturados y encarcelados.

PD- No hay guerrillas populares ucranianas en los territorios liberados por Rusia.


----------



## pep007 (20 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ojo, que los rusos han fichado al tío de la vara. Ahora si que está todo perdido para los ucros.



Pero que peligro tiene esta gente...!!!

Y de camuflarlo ni digamos..., ale, aparcado, ni Amador...!!!!


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Rumores, con pinzas
BREAKING vía
@Vlad_Osechkin
: Al menos varios ex agentes del FSB ruso (anteriormente KGB), que habían estado involucrados activamente en las operaciones, han desertado a Occidente desde #Russia desde el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Pero que peligro tiene esta gente...!!!
> 
> Y de camuflarlo ni digamos..., ale, aparcado, ni Amador...!!!!



¡No les entra bien el obús y el pavo lo “empuja” con una rama! La de preguntas que me genera este video. ¿Cuántas décadas tienen esos proyectiles que están tan oxidados que ni encajan bien en el cañón? ¿Cuántas veces pueden repetir el proceso de quitar el oxido con una navaja, meterlo a presión (palo por medio) en el cañón y disparar antes de que les reviente? ¿Qué precisión puede tener eso?

¡Impresionante documento gráfico!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los militares jubilados no pintan nada, la estrategia de los EEUU es continuar la guerra hasta destruir o fragmentar la Federacion Rusa, los americanos estan en una situacion muy comoda y desean que los europeos se autodestruyan en una guerra de 100 años, no creo que permitan ningun alto el fuego, ni negociacion de paz a Zelensky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129301
> 
> ...



Esta guerra solo la van a detener los ukros cuando bien se conformen "con lo que hay" o bien consigan sus objetivos, que pasan por la independencia total del khanato. Que ni un solo khan más decida lo que es bueno o malo para ellos. Y teniendo claro ese aspecto, lo demás es secundario: EEUU les apoyará más o menos según su situación interna, lo mismo en la UE. Estratégicamente, la mejor relación calidad-precio es dejar que los orcorusos se desgasten, por lo cual entiendo que ese alto mando se refiere a que llegará un punto en que los rusos no podrán soportar más pérdidas y se pondrán a la defensiva, pero el otro bando es muy diverso y habrá una parte que quiera seguir luchando. EEUU hace bien en querer que Europa defienda la libertad, que es lo único realmente importante en la vida.


----------



## atardecer14 (20 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un poco de humor, cuatro pedorras haciendo el ridículo con un Baile-Z



Yo las enviaba a que bailaran en los entierros de los niños ucranianos, a ver si les parece bien.


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Se quedan sin repuestos para fabricar 1800 unidades, una gran idea

Avtovaz planea comenzar la producción de un lote limitado de Lada Largus a fines de la próxima semana, que se ensamblará a partir de repuestos acumulados en los almacenes. La empresa va a producir al menos 1.800 coches: http://go.tass.ru/jnhDn


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Ucrania solo los banderistas financiados por occidente quieren la guerra, pese al lavado de cerebro en las escuelas de Ucrania en los ultimos 30 años, la mayor parte de la poblacion saben que no son varegos, ni protoalemanes, son rusos pero si abren la boca son torturados y encarcelados.
> 
> PD- No hay guerrillas populares ucranianas en los territorios liberados por Rusia.






En Ucrania nadie quiere la guerra. Lo que quieren es que los orcos se piren de su país. Y matarán los que sean necesarios hasta expulsarlos.
Por eso las babushkas ucranianas les daban semillas de girasol a los orcos desde el primer día de la invasión.
Ellas saben que esto solo va a acabar de una manera, cueste lo que cueste.


Las "guerrillas populares" hoy día se dedican a recoger información sobre movimientos, comunicaciones o logística del invasor. Esa es su forma de hacer la guerra junto a otras formas semipasivas, como albergar combatientes o darles suministros. 
Son una infraestructura que sigue funcionando en territorio ocupado y es como la parte del ejército que se ocupa de la intendencia o la "impedimenta". 
En un ejército regular solo combate una fracción del personal, la mayoría se dedica a otras tareas. 

Esos civiles comprometidos con la causa también son héroes.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto los ucros destruyeron al tanque


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Que pensais q estaria pensando??


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Esta guerra solo la van a detener los ukros cuando bien se conformen "con lo que hay" o bien consigan sus objetivos, que pasan por la independencia total del khanato. Que ni un solo khan más decida lo que es bueno o malo para ellos. Y teniendo claro ese aspecto, lo demás es secundario: EEUU les apoyará más o menos según su situación interna, lo mismo en la UE. Estratégicamente, la mejor relación calidad-precio es dejar que los orcorusos se desgasten, por lo cual entiendo que ese alto mando se refiere a que llegará un punto en que los rusos no podrán soportar más pérdidas y se pondrán a la defensiva, pero el otro bando es muy diverso y habrá una parte que quiera seguir luchando. EEUU hace bien en querer que Europa defienda la libertad, que es lo único realmente importante en la vida.



Las personas individualmente merecen todo el respeto, pero sus dirigentes no tanto, todos estos lodos vienen de un golpe de estado en Ucrania, que fue financiado por los EEUU, hace unos dias reconocieron que se gastaron 5.000 millones de dolares en los maidanes y banderistas.

PD- El pueblo ucraniano no le importa nada a los anglosionistas, si se presiona demasiado a Rusia, votaran y declararan la guerra en la Duma, movilizaran a millones de hombres y luego puede que no se detengan en la frontera polaca o en la de los gozques balticos, *eso es lo que quereis ???.*


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Parece chiquito de la calzada andando


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Erdogan le da a Putin una pequeña muestra de su propia medicina


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Que pensais q estaria pensando??



Pues en que el efecto de los analgésicos que le han dado para soportar el evento, después de su tratamiento (Quimioterapia o lo que sea) se está pasando.

¿Por qué crees que Erdogan lo dejo esperando de pie un minuto? Si te fijas Boba lo pasa fatal para mantenerse estático y hasta le hace un gesto con la mano a Erdogan para que se dé prisa y vaya de una vez antes de tener que sentarse urgentemente.


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".



Inutilizar el puente, dañar los accesos a la central hidroeléctrica, y al mismo tiempo iniciar una ofensiva de desgaste o real hacia Melitopol. Creas con pocos efectivos una doble bolsa y una gran tensión en todo el sistema defensivo ruso.


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Según el bufón peskov , Rusia no ha robado grano ucraniano... 


Putin hablando sobre cereales en Irán. Me pregunto, este aumento del potencial de exportación de granos de Rusia en 2022 de 30 a 50 millones: ¿Rusia dio un salto cuántico en términos de tecnologías agrícolas este año? ¿O este aumento es simplemente gracias al grano robado en Ucrania?


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con tanta columna rusa destruida y general asesinado, los rusos deberían de haberse rendido ya.
> 
> 
> Secarrales y aldeas semiabandonadas que están en medio de las principales ciudades ocupadas por los rusos. O estás sugiriendo que en esas zonas hay paramilitares ucranianos que se resisten aún? xD
> ...




Se constatan actividades de guerrilla en varias zonas. 

Es una evidencia que los rusos no tienen efectivos suficiente para asegurar una presencia efectiva en la zona. Para una operación de este tipo necesitarias entre 500.000 y un millon de efectivos sobre el terreno


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Estación de radar rusa de $ 12,000,000 antes y después de reunirse con el Dr. HIMAR cerca de Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las personas individualmente merecen todo el respeto, pero sus dirigentes no tanto, todos estos lodos vienen de un golpe de estado en Ucrania, que fue financiado por los EEUU, hace unos dias reconocieron que se gastaron 5.000 millones de dolares en los maidanes y banderistas.
> 
> PD- El pueblo ucraniano no le importa nada a los anglosionistas, si se presiona demasiado a Rusia, votaran y declararan la guerra en la Duma, movilizaran a millones de hombres y luego puede que no se detengan en la frontera polaca o en la de los gozques balticos, *eso es lo que quereis ???.*



Muy bien explicado. Si lo que quieren es ver el mundo arder... Lo que viene a poner de manifiesto una vez más lo infantil que es la sociedad actual. Durante la Guerra Fría se tenía un mayor respeto.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Jul 2022)

Así va la movilización para recuperar el "Territorio histórico ruso"


A una furgoneta y a frente 1 rifle por 2 soldados si el primero muere el otro lo remplaza.........Davai Davai


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo

*Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos









Russia Says It’s Losing Because Ukraine Has Experimental Mutant Troops Created in Secret Biolabs


MIGUEL MEDINANearly five months into its senseless war against Ukraine, Russia has concocted a wild new explanation for why the Kremlin’s plans for a quick takeover fell apart so spectacularly—because Ukrainian troops were turned into superhuman killing machines during “secret experiments” in...




www.yahoo.com




*


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Erdogan le da a Putin una pequeña muestra de su propia medicina



esto se ha comentado mucho en prensa british

en plan menuda sacada de rabo del Erdogan

Por cierto, yo pensaba que Turquia era miembro de la OTAN, como es que el todopoderoso Putin deja que le mee en la cara?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Los polacos estan montando un ejercito que dentro de unos años va a ser una potencia

Firmado el contrato de compra de los nuevos vehículos cazacarros. Consistirá en un blindado 4x4 con un modulo de misiles Brimstone en el techo. Primeras unidades desplegadas en el corredor de Suwalki dentro de 2 años.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

Rusia esta a un paso de implosionar. Nunca estuvo tan debil. Solo falta que se encienda la cerilla y las repúblicas musulmanas dentro de Rusia se revelen. Ya hay rumores en twiter que se estan preparando grupos insurgentes en chechenia y tartarastan.


----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo
> 
> *Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos
> 
> ...





Pasito a pasito hasta llegar a los aliens. El universo contra el enano.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto se ha comentado mucho en prensa british
> 
> en plan menuda sacada de rabo del Erdogan
> 
> Por cierto, yo pensaba que Turquia era miembro de la OTAN, como es que el todopoderoso Putin deja que le mee en la cara?



Porque turquia tiene mejor ejercito que rusia


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

El plan de Ucrania para atacar a Kherson es bastante obvio. Hay dos puentes principales a la ciudad (blanco) y dos puentes menores más pequeños (rojo). Ucrania pretende amenazar y/o destruir los dos puentes blancos. Hoy bombardearon uno de ellos.


----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ahora eres unionista ???, me alegro, macho !!!.



Joder, no aciertas ni una, porque tampoco soy catalán.


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estación de radar rusa de $ 12,000,000 antes y después de reunirse con el Dr. HIMAR cerca de Kherson.



Se han cargado todo el equipo, hasta el generador eléctrico y los camiones


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Isla de las serpientes

Igor se pregunta.. Flota del Mar Negro , ¿qué diablos pasa?


----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia esta a un paso de implosionar. Nunca estuvo tan debil. Solo falta que se encienda la cerilla y las repúblicas musulmanas dentro de Rusia se revelen. Ya hay rumores en twiter que se estan preparando grupos insurgentes en chechenia y tartarastan.



Sería muy bueno que Putin pruebe en sus Repúbliquetas la misma medicina que él le da a Cataluña.
¡Que lo jodan!. ¡Abajo el tirano Putin!.


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Porque turquia tiene mejor ejercito que rusia



Pero y los cyborgs ultrasonicos de titanio liquido? Y los misiles que crean Tsunamis? y los tanques Bolo?

Y las nukes? que pasa con las nukes?

Es todo una finta?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El plan de Ucrania para atacar a Kherson es bastante obvio. Hay dos puentes principales a la ciudad (blanco) y dos puentes menores más pequeños (rojo). Ucrania pretende amenazar y/o destruir los dos puentes blancos. Hoy bombardearon uno de ellos.



Me gustaría ver por un agujerito las conversaciones de los oficiales rusos en los centros de mando de Jerson. Queda solo un puente transitable en condiciones. ¿Lo usamos para pirarnos ahora que podemos o nos arriesgamos a quedarnos bloqueados por tierra y depender solo de los suministros que lleguen por helicóptero? Y por helicóptero no te va a llegar mucho. Algo de munición, algo de comida pero poco o ningún combustible.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo
> 
> *Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos
> 
> ...



Son ciclos anglosionistas y otánicos sanos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Algunos están descubriendo,parece que ahora, aunque nunca es tarde, el por qué tras 4 meses después la "segunda mejor fuerza aérea del mundo" no puede mantener un control aéreo de un pais sobre el papel muchísimo mas inferior.


Desde los 90 en Yugoslavia, posteriormente en Oriente Medio estábamos acostumbrados a lo que hacía un país desde los cielos, y eso es algo que solamente puede hacer ese pais,y sus aliados. Solo ellos, y tal vez en 10-20 años algún país asiático,pero Rusia, no.


----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto se ha comentado mucho en prensa british
> 
> en plan menuda sacada de rabo del Erdogan
> 
> Por cierto, yo pensaba que Turquia era miembro de la OTAN, como es que el todopoderoso Putin deja que le mee en la cara?



Turquía es miembro de la OTAN y su posición geoestratégica es tal que domina el estrecho del Bósforo y el de los Dardanelos, por lo que puede encerrar a la flota rusa (antes soviética) en el Mar Negro. Por otro lado, el ejército turco es moderno, bien entrenado y dispone de 75 millones de habitantes, los que tuvo Alemania en su momento de mayor expansión.
Una Gran Potencia, vamos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

Para ir de imperio debes tener un ejército fuerte. Rusia ha querido crear un imperio con un ejército mediocre y eso le pone en una situación mas débil que antes de la guerra. Rusia ya ha enseñado las cartas. Y los insurgentes chechenos saben de su debilidad. Nunca tuvieron una mejor oportunidad que esta para revelarse del yugo ruso. Si abren un 2 frente en chechenia y tartarastan. Rusia implosionara en muchas repúblicas incapaces de ser controladas por Moscú . Si la guerra sigue esta dinámica putin acabara asesinado o con golpe de estado. Sobre todo si declara la movilización general


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Turquía es miembro de la OTAN y su posición geoestratégica es tal que domina el estrecho del Bósforo y el de los Dardanelos, por lo que puede encerrar a la flota rusa (antes soviética) en el Mar Negro. Por otro lado, el ejército turco es moderno, bien entrenado y dispone de 75 millones de habitantes, los que tuvo Alemania en su momento de mayor expansión.
> Una Gran Potencia, vamos.



Pero leyendo lo que dicen los follaputines en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania se cansan de decir que Rusia es todopoderosa, que la OTAN es una mierda, que es todo parte del plan, que 2 millones de soldados, 10.000 tanques y artilleria y fuerza aerea y no se que de que se ponen en Lisboa en 3 dias...

Que en dos dias cambian el modelo economico productivo y entonces nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine cuando adelanten al resto del mundo en tecnologia, porque el PIB es un indicador falso

Me estas diciendo que todo eso es falso?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las personas individualmente merecen todo el respeto, pero sus dirigentes no tanto, todos estos lodos vienen de un golpe de estado en Ucrania, que fue financiado por los EEUU, hace unos dias reconocieron que se gastaron 5.000 millones de dolares en los maidanes y banderistas.
> 
> PD- El pueblo ucraniano no le importa nada a los anglosionistas, si se presiona demasiado a Rusia, votaran y declararan la guerra en la Duma, movilizaran a millones de hombres y luego puede que no se detengan en la frontera polaca o en la de los gozques balticos, *eso es lo que quereis ???.*



Eso del Golpe de Estado en Ucrania es pura propaganda rusa, y no por repetida se va a hacer verdad.
Y en cuanto a la declaración oficial de guerra y la movilización forzosa, eso será el fin de Putin porque el Pueblo Ruso se le sublevará...y eso es, al menos, lo que yo quiero.


----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pero leyendo lo que dicen los follaputines en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania se cansan de decir que Rusia es todopoderosa, que la OTAN es una mierda, que es todo parte del plan, que 2 millones de soldados, 10.000 tanques y artilleria y fuerza aerea y no se que de que se ponen en Lisboa en 3 dias...
> 
> Que en dos dias cambian el modelo economico productivo y entonces nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine cuando adelanten al resto del mundo en tecnologia, porque el PIB es un indicador falso
> 
> Me estas diciendo que todo eso es falso?



Es que eso no se lo creen ni ellos cargados de vodka!


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Propaganda Owned

Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



bien, la suerte esta echada

Si algun ruso no sabe nadar ahora es un buen momento para aprender


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Día 147 de mi guerra de 3 días. Va tan bien que Erdogan no tiene miedo de vengarse y dejarme esperando como un sirviente.
Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.



Menos en ucrania
Vladimir Putin en Teherán: “La crisis siria solo puede resolverse… adhiriéndose estrictamente a los principios básicos de respeto a la soberanía, la independencia, la unidad y la integridad territorial”. Este es el mismo Vladimir Putin que, hace 5 meses, invadió Ucrania. Integridad territorial…?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Líder rebelde checheno anuncia próxima insurgencia contra Kadyrov



El portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre de Sheikh Mansur, Islam Belokiev, dijo que los ichkerianos han comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en tres frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. "Si Chechenia tiembla, Rusia colapsará" Belokiev


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

hajaja tienen que sacar mas material electroslava con el himars, la risión. ese clip va a amargarle la semana a kabradirov



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Eso del Golpe de Estado en Ucrania es pura propaganda rusa, y no por repetida se va a hacer verdad.
> Y en cuanto a la declaración oficial de guerra y la movilización forzosa, eso será el fin de Putin porque el Pueblo Ruso se le sublevará...y eso es, al menos, lo que yo quiero.



El problema sera que cuando nos demos cuenta, estaremos en una guerra directa contra Rusia y cuando nos llamen de la caja de reclutas, para movilizarnos e ir al frente a defender a polacos y balticos, no nos hara demasiada gracia, aparte este invierno los españoles no pasaremos demasiado frio, pero el precio de la electricidad hara cerrar a muchas empresas...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

1.: Jaja, los HIMARS serán completamente ineficaces contra nosotros.
2.: De acuerdo, estamos haciendo una pausa operativa totalmente no debido a HIMARS
3.: Irán ayuda


----------



## elena francis (20 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Propaganda Owned
> 
> Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".



Joder. Que quieren decir que interceptaron los diez misiles con el puente. Estamos hablando de que el puente es un interceptor de misiles.

¿Lo pillas o tengo que hacerte un dibujo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

es la primera vez que veian farolas, no sabian a que se enfrentaban



Dr Polux dijo:


> Por supuesto los ucros destruyeron al tanque


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El problema sera que cuando nos demos cuenta, estaremos en una guerra directa contra Rusia y cuando nos llamen de la caja de reclutas, para movilizarnos e ir al frente a defender a polacos y balticos, no nos hara demasiada gracia, aparte este invierno los españoles no pasaremos demasiado frio, pero el precio de la electricidad hara cerrar a muchas empresas...



Si hay una guerra directa contra rusia.nos plantamos en Moscú...


----------



## pep007 (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Creo que a partir de ahora, cada dia despues de cenar, estos puentes se van a tomar un Himar...


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> 1.: Jaja, los HIMARS serán completamente ineficaces contra nosotros.
> 2.: De acuerdo, estamos haciendo una pausa operativa totalmente no debido a HIMARS
> 3.: Irán ayuda



9 cacharritos y los rusos con la lengua fuera

Cuantos mas les van a mandar?


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si hay una guerra directa contra rusia.nos plantamos en Moscú...



Yo he sido militar profesional y si movilizan a los reservistas, me llaman de los primeros, pero si vamos a una IIIGM de esta no se libran ni los autistas de 120 kilos, a las trincheras y a morir por los EEUU, espero que el RU sea el primer objetivo de las nukes rusas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

me parece creíble, pero me espero a la confirmación de doc tragacacas


Dr Polux dijo:


> YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo
> 
> *Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos
> 
> ...


----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

Equivoca Vd. los planteamientos. 
Nadie quiere plantarse en Moscú, ni siquiera mantener muchas relaciones con ellos.
La pregunta relevante es ¿quién se queda con Moscú?, ¿alguna republiqueta va a querer permanecer supeditada a Moscú?.
Solo falta una chispa. Quizá esa chispa pueda ser la movilización general o una ley aprobando un amplio reclutamiento forzoso.

Esto también va a ser bastante cachondo, todas esas republiquetas están armadas por Moscú.
Divide et impera. Mordor se va a la puta.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se constatan actividades de guerrilla en varias zonas.
> 
> Es una evidencia que los rusos no tienen efectivos suficiente para asegurar una presencia efectiva en la zona. Para una operación de este tipo necesitarias entre 500.000 y un millon de efectivos sobre el terreno
> 
> ...



Correcto. Lo que os llevo diciendo, es un milagro que los rusos estén manteniendo un frente tan extenso con tan poca tropa. Es de admirar la verdad.

Lo de las guerrillas me da que tiene más de propaganda americana *que otra cosa. *


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

pontones no se puede con los HImars, es una estructura demasiado debil
se quedan aislados y ni tienen superioridad naval para enviar a granel suministros
embolsados


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

De ahí que no estemos viendo insurrecciones en las zonas ocupadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (20 Jul 2022)

Que mire vuesa merced que son molinos....


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo
> 
> *Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos luchan por su tierra y su forma de vida, por su independencia, eso es un extra de motivación
Los rusos, unos luchan por mantener a la cleptocracia y sus prebendas , otros luchan por salir de la miseria en la que viven, otros no saben ni por lo que luchan y algunos luchan por conseguir un lada


Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tras la "vacuna secreta de la OTAN" Según los medios de Rusia


----------



## uberales (20 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Día 147 de mi guerra de 3 días. Va tan bien que Erdogan no tiene miedo de vengarse y dejarme esperando como un sirviente.
> Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.
> 
> 
> ...



55 minutos esperando el vladimir. Si te hace eso Turquía es que debe verle muy mal...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De ahí que no estemos viendo insurrecciones en las zonas ocupadas.



Como que no si hay atentados


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jul 2022)

4500 millones de Euros en ayudas a Ucrania de los fondos no reembolsables. Se va poniendo más chicha en el asador.


----------



## uberales (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Parece chiquito de la calzada andando



Uno que va y dise Fistro, pecador de la pradera, ajamenauer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Hasta Lisboa y mas allá

Lavrov dijo que los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial han cambiado, ahora Rusia necesita no solo la LPR y la DPR, sino "y una serie de otros territorios". Un país donde el 90% de los territorios existentes lucen como después del apocalipsis requiere nuevos territorios. 


*Lavrov: Los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial en Ucrania han cambiado y van más allá de LPR y DPR*
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, en una entrevista con RT y RIA Novosti , dijo que los objetivos geográficos de la operación militar especial en Ucrania han cambiado debido al suministro de armas occidentales a Kiev. Al mismo tiempo, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores señaló que ahora no solo se trata de la RPD y la LPR, sino también de varios otros territorios.


https://rg.ru/2022/07/20/lavrov-geograficheskie-zadachi-specoperacii-na-ukraine-izmenilis-i-vyshli-za-ramki-lnr-i-dnr.html


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Lo que os llevo diciendo, es un milagro que los rusos estén manteniendo un frente tan extenso con tan poca tropa. Es de admirar la verdad.
> 
> Lo de las guerrillas me da que tiene más de propaganda americana *que otra cosa. *



están autodestruyendo su ejercito por un problema de ego

sobre la guerrilla, algo les pasa con los puentes ferroviarios


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> están autodestruyendo su ejercito por un problema de ego
> 
> sobre la guerrilla, algo les pasa con los puentes ferroviarios



Monsieur, tiene que añadir otro carro a su lista. Por lo que parece es un T80 BVM


----------



## Pat (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> YA estan buscando la excusa para reconocer ante la opinion publica rusa del porque Rusia esta perdiendo
> 
> *Rusia dice que está perdiendo porque Ucrania tiene tropas mutantes experimentales creadas en laboratorios biológicos secretos
> 
> ...




Hay algo irónico en ver un político Ruso quejándose que otro país esta haciendo doping………



En fin, desde tiempos inmemorables los soldados han estado haciendo dopaje para estar despierta y poder combatir, seguro que Rusia esta dando metanfetaminas a sus soldados también.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> están autodestruyendo su ejercito por un problema de ego
> 
> sobre la guerrilla, algo les pasa con los puentes ferroviarios



A los rusos les viene de lujo esta guerrita, están metiendo muy poca tropa como bien dices, y están testeando infinidad de sistemas de combate para futuros conflictos. Las bajas que tengan son más que asumibles, nada comparable con las bajas ukranianas, que están literalmente descapitalizando su país, el ukraniano que muere cada día en el frente es un carpintero o un ingeniero menos para ucrania.

Y además los rusos se van a quedar con un cacho gordo de ucrania. Hoy Lavrov ha dicho que hay interés en otros territorios a parte del donbass. Si no se mete más en serio la OTAN seguirá siendo un paseo de rusia.


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Monsieur, tiene que añadir otro carro a su lista. Por lo que parece es un T80 BVM






no doy abasto


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Up! Sigo sin entender porque este hilo no tiene chincheta y el de los retrasados sí.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

El secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Austin, anunció que EE. UU. entregará 4 HIMAR más a Ucrania. Después de eso, Ucrania tendrá 16 sistemas HIMARS.

Se vienen cositas


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Austin, anunció que EE. UU. entregará 4 HIMAR más a Ucrania. Después de eso, Ucrania tendrá 16 sistemas HIMARS.
> 
> Se vienen cositas



Es la diferencia entre Rusia y Ucrania

Aunque le destruyan equipo a Ucrania, va a tener repuestos y lo que haga falta

Pero cacharro que le destruyan a rusia...


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El problema sera que cuando nos demos cuenta, estaremos en una guerra directa contra Rusia y cuando nos llamen de la caja de reclutas, para movilizarnos e ir al frente a defender a polacos y balticos, no nos hara demasiada gracia, aparte este invierno los españoles no pasaremos demasiado frio, pero el precio de la electricidad hara cerrar a muchas empresas...



Me tengo que repetir, por si no lo habías leído. Quieres vivir toda tu vida con miedo a que un pirado como Putin te chantajee con sus armas nucleares? Claro, qué cojones nos importa si invade los Países Bálticos!!


"Joder, soy polaco, dejad a Hitler que se anexione los Sudetes, qué cojones nos importa!

(Polonia invadida en septiembre 1939),

Joder, soy danés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Polonia, qué cojones nos importa!

(Dinamarca invadida en abril de 1940),

Joder, soy noruego, dejad que Hitler se anexione Dinamarca, qué cojones nos importa!

(Noruega invadida en abril de 1940),

Joder, soy belga, dejad que Hitler se anexione Noruega, qué cojones nos importa!

(Bélgica invadida en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy holandés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Bélgica, qué cojones nos importa!

(Holanda invadida los en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy francés, dejad que Hitler se anexione Holanda, qué cojones nos importa!

(Luxemburgo y Francia invadidas en mayo de 1940),

Joder, soy yugoeslavo, dejad que Hitler se anexione Francia y Luxemburgo qué cojones nos importa!

(Yugoslavia invadida en abril de 1941)

Joder, soy griego, dejad que Hitler se anexione Yugoeslavia, qué cojones nos importa

(Grecia invadida en abril de 1941).

Joder, soy ruso, dejad que Hitler se anexione Grecia, qué cojones nos importa!

(Rusia invadida en junio de 1941)"


----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El problema sera que cuando nos demos cuenta, estaremos en una guerra directa contra Rusia y cuando nos llamen de la caja de reclutas, para movilizarnos e ir al frente a defender a polacos y balticos, no nos hara demasiada gracia, aparte este invierno los españoles no pasaremos demasiado frio, pero el precio de la electricidad hara cerrar a muchas empresas...



Sigue soñando...


----------



## Eremita (20 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> es que los soldados americanos no necesitan robar lavadoras



Gente honrada y honesta los otanistas, sin lugar a dudas.





__





Saqueo arqueológico en Irak - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Irak celebra la devolución de 17.000 artefactos antiguos saqueados | DW | 31.07.2021


Una inscripción de piedra con parte de la epopeya de Gilgamesh y miles de otros objetos antiguos de valor incalculable fueron robados tras la invasión estadounidense de Irak en 2003.




m.dw.com









__





El saqueo del petróleo iraquí – Rebelion







rebelion.org









__





Irak: el saqueo del pasado. Crónica de un despojo anunciado.






www.cienciahoy.org.ar


















Pero os la trae al pairo, habéis elegido vivir en la mentira y gozais lo indecible con una polla anglo en el culo. Contra el nivel de estupidez que tenéis, no se puede luchar, eso no lo cambia ni Dios, es como un neumático reventado.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Hoy Rusia tiene más territorio ucraniano en sus manos que hace un mes. Esto no es ser Fanboy es respetar la realidad. 

Cuando los rusos conquisten kramatorsk seguiréis con lo mismo...


----------



## Eremita (20 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me tengo que repetir, por si no lo habías leído. Quieres vivir toda tu vida con miedo a que un pirado como Putin te chantajee con sus armas nucleares? Claro, qué cojones nos importa si invade los Países Bálticos!!
> 
> 
> "Joder, soy polaco, dejad a Hitler que se anexione los Sudetes, qué cojones nos importa!
> ...



Huh huh...que viene que viene huh huh...


----------



## PedrelGuape (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Up! Sigo sin entender porque este hilo no tiene chincheta y el de los retrasados sí.



Porque hay muchos mas retrasados que personas, no hay mas que ver el resultado de las elecciones desde hijoDeLaGranPutaZapateroYdeSusVotantes.


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas no está confirmado
Los periodistas rusos van a grabar un tema sobre "liquidación de un HIMARS". En esta carta piden al ministro de Defensa de Bielorrusia que utilice un polígono militar donde traerán una maqueta del “HIMARS liquidado” para el rodaje.

Todo lo que querías saber sobre el "periodismo" ruso: 


RUSIA
ESTE DIA
EMPRESA UNITARIA DEL ESTADO FEDERAL
"AGENCIA INTERNACIONAL DE NOTICIAS RUSIA HOY"
PUNTO CORRESPONDIENTE MIA-RUSIA HOY EN LA
REPÚBLICA DE BIELORRUSIA: MINSK
Teléfono: +375 17 237-40-35
Minsk, c. Komus 4 etapa 0 220002 VIH 102581904
Correo
electrónico: office@sputnik por
haps spunk por
18.07.2022
-22-143
EMPRESA NACIONAL DEL ESTADO FEDERAL
"AGENCIA DE INFORMACIÓN INTERNACIONAL RUSIA HOY"
Punto de CORRESPONDENCIA y Rusia hoy. EN LA
REPÚBLICA DE BIELORRUSIA: G. MINSK
YTH 102381994
Taneocн +375 17 237-49-35
Mox, Ayn Kaseyiicnemax, 18, 4th, 8th, 220002 Correo
electrónico: office@spun by
Ministro de Defensa de la República de Bielorrusia
Teniente General
Khrenin V. G.
¡Querido Víctor Gennadievich!
Oficina de corresponsalía de la Empresa Unitaria del Estado Federal
<<Agencia Internacional de Noticias “Rusia Hoy en la República de
Bielorrusia” por la presente expresa su respeto y solicita asistencia en la
preparación de un informe para nuestro sitio web sputnik.by sobre la
destrucción de HIMARS MLRS de fabricación estadounidense por tropas rusas.
Según los acuerdos alcanzados, la maqueta del lanzador será
entregada
por la parte rusa el 22 de julio de 2022.
Composición del grupo periodístico:
Tolochko Viktor Alexandrovich, fotoperiodista. Pasaporte: MP4390348, emitido el 18/07/2019
por el departamento de policía de Pervomaisky de Minsk, válido hasta el
18/07/2029;
G. y.tolochko@sputniknews.com. +375295500626, +375296272529
El sitio www.sputnik.by es uno de los líderes en el mercado de información de Bielorrusia. Según las
estadísticas de Internet, nuestro portal es visitado por más de 10 millones de visitantes únicos cada mes, y la
geografía de los lectores supera los 100 países del mundo.
¡Esperamos una cooperación fructífera!
Sinceramente.
Jefe del Centro de Correspondencia
MIA RUSSIA Today
En la República de Bielorrusia: Minsk
Artista: 375259110834
AG Kachura


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando nos hagan falta carros de combate, nadie nos lo regalara y veremos si nos los venden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128775
> 
> ...



La gran armada marroquí preparada para el desembarco.


----------



## Javier.Finance (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Líder rebelde checheno anuncia próxima insurgencia contra Kadyrov
> 
> 
> 
> El portavoz del batallón que lleva el nombre de Sheikh Mansur, Islam Belokiev, dijo que los ichkerianos han comenzado los preparativos para las hostilidades en Chechenia. Ichkeria se divide en tres frentes y 16 sectores. Hay una recopilación intensiva de información sobre las ciudades donde los rusos están desplegados para los ataques. "Si Chechenia tiembla, Rusia colapsará" Belokiev



es verdad o fake?


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno de eso ya hemos hablado mil veces, y paso de repetir lo mismo. Rusia nunca tuvo intención de tomar Kiev, lo sigo pensando hoy.



Cuidado que se lo ha dicho un primo del vecino de Paco el del bar que tiene un cuñao que conoce a un tío que tiene un primo en Rusia que es primo segundo de un soldado ruso emparentado por parte de madre con un sobrino ilegítimo del maestro de primaria de Putin.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> es verdad o fake?


----------



## ELVR (20 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es la primera vez que veian farolas, no sabian a que se enfrentaban



Ahora entiendo porqué los chochenos disparaban a los semáforos. Era la primera vez que veían esas diabólicas antorchas cuya llama sin fuego cambiaba mágicamente de color.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A los rusos les viene de lujo esta guerrita, están metiendo muy poca tropa como bien dices, y están testeando infinidad de sistemas de combate para futuros conflictos. Las bajas que tengan son más que asumibles, nada comparable con las bajas ukranianas, que están literalmente descapitalizando su país, el ukraniano que muere cada día en el frente es un carpintero o un ingeniero menos para ucrania.
> 
> Y además los rusos se van a quedar con un cacho gordo de ucrania. Hoy Lavrov ha dicho que hay interés en otros territorios a parte del donbass. Si no se mete más en serio la OTAN seguirá siendo un paseo de rusia.



¿Tienes algo para soportar este invent?
¿Todo eso de infinidad de sistemas de combate y demás en que se concreta exactamente?

Hablas de bajas sin tener ni idea. De poca tropa sin tener ni idea. Repites invents que solo encuentras en burbuja, una perfecta argumentación circular. 

¿Así que dejan pasar los misiles para probar que pasa cuando explotan o como?


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Jul 2022)

Buscando carne de cañón en Donbass:


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Sigue soñando...



Yo vivo bien y amo la paz, pero no tengo ningun miedo a ir a la guerra o a morir, pero los que votais izquierda y progresismo, vais a despertar de golpe y sera como chocar contra una pared de hormigon armado.

PD- Cuando la UE y la FR esten en guerra oficialmente, el Reino Unido y los EEUU se declararan no beligerantes o directamente neutrales.


----------



## moncton (20 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Tienes algo para soportar este invent?
> ¿Todo eso de infinidad de sistemas de combate y demás en que se concreta exactamente?
> 
> Hablas de bajas sin tener ni idea. De poca tropa sin tener ni idea. Repites invents que solo encuentras en burbuja, una perfecta argumentación circular.
> ...



Es como abrir los grifos del barco para hundirlo y apagar el incendio fortuito, despues se reflota, vaciar los ceniceros, una mano de pintura y listo

Pues esto igual, la mejor manera de testear la eficacia de los sistemas de armamento enemigo es dejar que bombardeen tu infraestructura


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La gran armada marroquí preparada para el desembarco.



España tiene varios paises enemigos desde hace cientos de años, pero Marruecos esta rodeado de enemigos, lleno de yihadistas y comunistas, no apostaria demasiado por la supervivencia de la dinastia alauita.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Se vienen cositas. Chechenia y tartaristan nunca pertenecieron a rusia fueron conquistadas por el imperio ruso a sangre y fuego


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se vienen cositas. Chechenia y tartaristan nunca pertenecieron a rusia fueron conquistadas por el imperio ruso a sangre y fuego



A mi todo esto me huele a falso. Esas cosas se hacen en la clandestinidad, en secreto hasta que atacas. No se van anunciando por las redes sociales. Puede que sea propaganda para poner nervioso al paranoico del KGB, para que empiece a ver brujas donde no las hay, y desvíe algunos recursos a esa zona.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2022)

pudiera suceder en algun momento que EEUU descargara directamente material en odessa?
si se demostrara que la defensa antiaerea es suficientemente efectiva, seria un desembarco seguro


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A los rusos les viene de lujo esta guerrita, están metiendo muy poca tropa como bien dices, y están testeando infinidad de sistemas de combate para futuros conflictos. Las bajas que tengan son más que asumibles, nada comparable con las bajas ukranianas, que están literalmente descapitalizando su país, el ukraniano que muere cada día en el frente es un carpintero o un ingeniero menos para ucrania.
> 
> Y además los rusos se van a quedar con un cacho gordo de ucrania. Hoy Lavrov ha dicho que hay interés en otros territorios a parte del donbass. Si no se mete más en serio la OTAN seguirá siendo un paseo de rusia.



Llamar guerrita a lo que es una operacioncita especialita me parece un exceso más propio de un otanista que de un analista serio como tú McChufli.

Están de lujo los rusos. Ya no sólo es el probar muchísimo equipo. También es todo el espacio que queda ahora en los almacenes. 800 tanques menos equivale a por lo menos 30 lavadoras (por cada tanque) bien apiladas.

Lo que no entiendo bien es que ya que están testando tantas cositas, porque no aprovechan para probar los Armata. Tú crees que los están guardando para la siguiente finta de Kiev?

Es raro que estén testando los T-64 de la segunda guerra mundial pero no los Armatas.

Pero bueno, nadie sabe los planes de Putin. Todo lo que haga será evidentenente lo que sea mejor en cada momento. No sé si sabías que es un gran ajedrecista y además fue cabo primera en la KGB.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jul 2022)

Tanque ruso tratando de esconderse entre edificios civiles, como siempre hacen. No le sirve de nada, no ha podido robar sus lavadoras ucranianas.


----------



## Subprime (20 Jul 2022)

Bombas Bombas ¿que pasa?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Bombas Bombas ¿que pasa?



Naaaa, irrelevante. Cuando se apague el fuego recogen los pepinos, porque son muy duros y no les pasa nada, les pasan una navajita si alguno está algo chamuscado y para dentro del cañón. Munición de precisión gastada a lo tonto. Estamos es un paseo.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Llamar guerrita a lo que es una operacioncita especialita me parece un exceso más propio de un otanista que de un analista serio como tú McChufli.
> 
> Están de lujo los rusos. Ya no sólo es el probar muchísimo equipo. También es todo el espacio que queda ahora en los almacenes. 800 tanques menos equivale a por lo menos 30 lavadoras (por cada tanque) bien apiladas.
> 
> ...




el que saca un armata pa no usarlo es un parguelas


te rieh?


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Bombas Bombas ¿que pasa?


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Según los medios rusos ya han destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana 7 veces por lo menos

El DPR dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania usan sistemas de misiles HIMARS bajo la cobertura de defensa aérea: http://go.tass.ru/jnv4w


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Up! Sigo sin entender porque este hilo no tiene chincheta y el de los retrasados sí.



Tiene algo bueno, está mucho más limpio que el otro, con un par de ignores es mucha más fácil de leer.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELVR (20 Jul 2022)

Es curioso, las malas lenguas dirían que siguen consignas emitidas desde lo alto (o desde el bajo con alzas)

 













Incluso utilizando el mismo lenguaje, a pesar del idioma.

Pero no se ha de creer a las malas lenguas ¿Verdad?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tanque ruso tratando de esconderse entre edificios civiles, como siempre hacen. No le sirve de nada, no ha podido robar sus lavadoras ucranianas.



El joputa, cómo derriba las farolas con el tubo del cañón...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jul 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el que saca un armata pa no usarlo es un parguelas
> 
> 
> te rieh?



Le pasa como al porta, tiene que ir siempre acompañado de un remolcador. 

*Tanque ruso “de última generación” falla durante ensayo en desfile de Moscú*
Un tanque ruso de última generación, que fue mostrado en público por primera vez a principios de este mes, se quedó parado el jueves durante el último ensayo del desfile del Día de la Victoria.
Por Moscú/AP
Publicado el 7 de mayo de 2015 a las 13:05h


Guardar
Compartir
 






El tanque ruso estaba listo para ser remolcado durante un ensayo en Plaza Roja en Moscú (Foto Prensa Libre:AFP)

El tanque, T-14 Armata, presentado como superior a todas las versiones occidentales por su cañón a control remoto y la protección que ofrece a su tripulación.
El armamento circulaba por el centro de Moscú el jueves por la mañana durante los ensayos del desfile militar del 9 de mayo con el que Rusia conmemorará el 70 aniversario del su victoria sobre la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Uno de los tanques que estaba en la plaza Roja se paró de pronto mientras los demás siguieron circulando. El motor seguía hacienda ruido pero el vehículo no se movió.
Luego de un intento fallido para remolcarlo, el T-14 volvió a rodar por sí mismo unos 15 minutos más tarde.
*Dejará atrás a sus competidores*
Expertos militares rusos y algunos de Occidente dicen que el Armata dejará atrás a sus competidores occidentales.
Es el primer tanque en tener una cápsula blindada interna para los tres tripulantes y la torre se maneja por control remoto, además de que el sistema de carga del cañón es automático, características que aumentan la protección de la tripulación y la eficiencia de los sistemas de armas del tanque.





Los diseñadores del Armata planean usar la misma plataforma para otros equipos, como un vehículo pesado para infantería, un cañón pesado autopropulsado y un vehículo de apoyo de combate.
Esto reduciría los costos de producción y mejoraría el apoyo técnico y mantenimiento.
El diseño pionero lo coloca potencialmente por delante de sus competidores occidentales, pero todavía no está claro si la industria de armas rusa pueda cumplir el ambicioso plan de producción del nuevo tanque.
Según un fuerte programa de modernización militar, se ha informado que las fuerzas rusas deben recibir 2 mil 300 Armatas para el 2020, pero es posible que los planes se modifiquen ante los efectos negativos sufridos por la economía rusa ante el peso de los bajos precios del petróleo y las sanciones occidentales.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Llamar guerrita a lo que es una operacioncita especialita me parece un exceso más propio de un otanista que de un analista serio como tú McChufli.
> 
> Están de lujo los rusos. Ya no sólo es el probar muchísimo equipo. También es todo el espacio que queda ahora en los almacenes. 800 tanques menos equivale a por lo menos 30 lavadoras (por cada tanque) bien apiladas.
> 
> ...



Bueno creo que hay varios Armata en el frente, lo leí hace unas semanas en un canal de telegram. No sé, hay tanto fake por ambos bandos, que lo dejo en stand by.

Estás preparado para el owned mi querido amego? Recuerda que dijiste con toda rotundidad que los rusos no llegaban a Kramatorsk. Lo que nos vamos a divertir en los próximos días mi querido pacoronel.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Por el momento ya llevamos 5 meses, donde los rusos están manteniendo un frente bastante extenso, con contraofensivas ukras (siendo muy generoso) que no han llegado a nada.

Contexto? Yo te lo digo. Rusia es el atacante, ha entrado con 1/3 de la tropa ukra, y sigue avanzando cada día. Todavía estoy esperando el colapso económico que iba a hacer que Putin se retirase de ucrania.

Cierto, el hilo sin mí o coco es muy aburrido. Deberíais de tratarnos mejor.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jul 2022)

Mierda de material mal almacenado...


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos enseña el Himars destruido...

¿Los ciudadanos rusos saben lo que está haciendo Putin?






Dejado atrás. Tomé esta foto ayer en un parque cerca del Ministerio del Interior en Moscú. Los héroes de la Operación Militar Especial han regresado a casa pero nadie les dio la bienvenida.

Hace muchos años, en un puesto de supermercado en el Área de la Bahía, California, recuerdo mirar hipnotizado la portada del periódico National Enquirer.

Una foto en blanco y negro de dos policías de la policía de Nueva York con rifles de asalto apuntando a un ángel con alas gigantes tirado en la acera, a quien aparentemente acaban de matar a tiros.

Esto me pareció tan exagerado que me maravilló la credulidad de los estadounidenses que creerían tales tonterías y comprarían una copia del periódico para averiguar detalles picantes del angelicidio.

Avance rápido a la Rusia de Putin, y parece que los rusos disfrutan con entusiasmo cualquier fantasía de tercera categoría siempre que se muestre en la televisión federal.







Desde el Mar Báltico hasta el Océano Pacífico, Rusia es un gigantesco cuartel militar. Ignorantes de las pérdidas de cientos de tanques en Ucrania, los niños pequeños quieren crecer para montar tanques reales en la batalla contra los nazis.

La televisión es como el portal del pueblo ruso a una realidad paralela de Verdad, Sabiduría y Justicia con un Dios reencarnado al timón. La televisión posee un sentimiento verdaderamente religioso para los rusos al que la iglesia ortodoxa medieval, con sus oscuros interiores de templos y la quema de incienso, solo puede aspirar.

La mayor ilusión en la que cayeron decenas de millones de rusos son los profanos murmullos de un mentiroso patológico y el hombre más rico del mundo y sus amigos corruptos realmente se preocupan por su bienestar o por el país que han dejado seco.

La guerra en Ucrania se ha mostrado en la televisión como un desfile militar continuo, en el que el ejército ruso valiente y bien organizado marcha de victoria en victoria, los tanques ruedan, los aviones de combate vuelan, derrotan a los enemigos nazis, acaban con su aviación, artillería, y decenas de miles de hombres de infantería.

Los bombardeos diarios de bloques de apartamentos en Kharkiv y Nikolaev tienen como objetivo "centros de comando" y "centros de toma de decisiones" que matan a "trescientos nazis" aquí y acabo de leer las noticias de que un ataque de Kalibre en Odessa Oblast "liquidó a 200 infantes de marina ucranianos".

Los números siempre son redondos: 100, 200, 300. O "más de 100", "más de 200", "más de 300". Nunca se incurre en daños colaterales, eso es porque los misiles de Motherland son muy buenos.







Realidad que los rusos nunca llegan a ver en la televisión: Vladimir Putin le está suplicando al ayatolá del país pobre y sancionado de Irán que le venda al Ejército Número Dos del Mundo algunos drones armados.

Los centros comerciales volados siempre están vacíos o cerrados. Las fotos de bloques de apartamentos arrasados, bueno, son soldados ucranianos que usan a civiles como "escudos vivientes" o "el ejército ucraniano se bombardea a sí mismos" y otros objetivos son escondites de armas o locales con "cientos de nazis escondidos, todos ellos muertos".

La lista de ciudades capturadas siempre tiene al menos diez elementos. Los mismos asentamientos son capturados tres o cuatro veces.







Ria Novosti mostró este explosivo de fabricación propia supuestamente encontrado cerca de una parada de autobús en Donbas con marcas claras ВСУ. Esta es la abreviatura de Ejército ucraniano, escrita tres veces, sin embargo, en ruso. En ucraniano, es ЗСУ.

¿Por qué los soldados ucranianos marcarían un artefacto explosivo y por qué lo harían en ruso?







El ejército ruso también destruye regularmente HIMARS. Antes de que aparecieran en los frentes del sur y del este, mi amigo Nickolai me envió un mensaje para repetir lo que vio en la televisión sobre que los estadounidenses no tenían un arma más poderosa que la que tenía el ejército ruso.

Después de que se sacaron las reservas de armas, una tras otra, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso comenzó a "destruirlas", así como a los almacenes que contienen municiones.

Los expertos liberales esperan con gran expectación cuando el número oficial de eliminaciones de HIMARS supere el número de unidades que hay actualmente en Ucrania.

Esto ya ha sucedido con Bayraktars y aviones militares. El ejército ruso ha destruido más de ellos que el ejército ucraniano en 30 años.
En la foto tomada desde un dron, aparentemente, lo mejor que pueden hacer después de robar 3 billones de petrodólares, es supuestamente un HIMARS.

MinDef no mostró la explosión real porque no querían explotar...

Continua


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

MinDef no mostró la explosión real porque no querían explotar...






Su propio camión cisterna pintado con colores de camuflaje.






Esta es una representación de HIMARS desde arriba. Solo otra mentira en la interminable serie de tonterías del Ministerio de Defensa y el Ministerio de Propaganda.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A los rusos les viene de lujo esta guerrita, están metiendo muy poca tropa como bien dices, y están testeando infinidad de sistemas de combate para futuros conflictos.



Totalmente, ya testearon los HIMMARS con infinidad de arsenales destruidos y ahora mismo lo están están testeando con sus radares chatarrescos. Testearon a Suecia y Finlandia, testearon la UE y ten por seguro que el futuro conflicto será interno


----------



## Poncio (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno creo que hay varios Armata en el frente, lo leí hace unas semanas en un canal de telegram. No sé, hay tanto fake por ambos bandos, que lo dejo en stand by.
> 
> Estás preparado para el owned mi querido amego? Recuerda que dijiste con toda rotundidad que los rusos no llegaban a Kramatorsk. Lo que nos vamos a divertir en los próximos días mi querido pacoronel.



Si mal no recuerdo eran Terminator para lucha urbana, pero parece que prefirieron seguir volando edificios con artillería.












Así es Terminator 2, el ágil tanque ruso con el que Putin quiere ganar la guerra callejera a Ucrania


También conocido como BMTP-72, este carro de combate es uno de los mejores protegidos de todos los que sirven en el ejército de Rusia.




www.elespanol.com





Igual también les falla la junta de la trócola, por que no se ha visto ni uno en dos meses.


----------



## Ricardiano (20 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Es la diferencia entre Rusia y Ucrania
> 
> Aunque le destruyan equipo a Ucrania, va a tener repuestos y lo que haga falta
> 
> Pero cacharro que le destruyan a rusia...



Siento ser yo quien le chafe semejante ilusión. Mire, mire que dicen los expertos




Yo iría cerrando el hilo.


----------



## paconan (20 Jul 2022)

Parece que la guerra de Putin les está costando mas de lo que parece, estan tirando de reservas o algunos cleptócratas estan haciendo caja?

La moneda comenzó a desaparecer del NWF de Rusia 713 millones de euros, 75 millones de libras y 12.000 millones de yenes japoneses "desaparecieron" del fondo en junio. Sobre qué y cómo fue posible “gastar” la moneda congelada por las sanciones, el Ministerio de Hacienda no informa.



Putin encabezará el gran "Gatopardo Ruso". algo tiene que cambiar para que la cleptocracia siga robando igual
Putin encabezará el Consejo de Supervisión del Gran Cambio. Este es un análogo de los pioneros que llevan el nombre de Lenin.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Pues algunos rusos se estan retirando ya


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## 917 (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo vivo bien y amo la paz, pero no tengo ningun miedo a ir a la guerra o a morir, pero los que votais izquierda y progresismo, vais a despertar de golpe y sera como chocar contra una pared de hormigon armado.
> 
> PD- Cuando la UE y la FR esten en guerra oficialmente, el Reino Unido y los EEUU se declararan no beligerantes o directamente neutrales.



Tu no vas a ir a la guerra en tu vida, y tampoco tus hijos o nietos y se lo deberéis a la izquierda y al progresismo, porque es la extrema derecha y las Dictaduras las que ocasionan las guerras..
Observa que las Guerras suceden entre Dictaduras o entre Democracias y Dictaduras, pero nunca entre Democracias


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo eran Terminator para lucha urbana, pero parece que prefirieron seguir volando edificios con artillería.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129854
> 
> ...



No, el Armata es un tanque pesado. El Terminator si que está confirmado que está operativo en ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

HIMARS trabajando en el frente de la guerra de Ucrania contra el terrorismo ruso hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Rusia ha enviado a la batalla cerca de #Siversk , #Ukraine un contingente sustancial de su 18ª División de Ametralladoras y Artillería, una formación inusual encargada únicamente de defender #Kurile islas de #Japan . Más evidencia de escasez de mano de obra.


----------



## Pinovski (20 Jul 2022)

La nueva excusa de Rusia: "el avance militar es lento porque Ucrania usa tropas modificadas geneticamente en laboratorios de EEUU."


EDITO: pongo fuente original rusa, veamos cual será la siguiente excusa al comprobarse que no es fake: De los creadores de "Ejjj que los rusos van lento porque no quieren bombardear" "Ej que los rusos van lento porque reservan las armajjj buenas pal finaaa" "Ejjj que el avance es lento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues algunos rusos se estan retirando ya



De Jerson?


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

ocupantes, por temor a los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quieren esconder sus armas cerca de las unidades de energía de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, informa Energoatom.

Los orcos exigen que la administración de la planta de energía nuclear les dé acceso a las salas de máquinas de la planta para colocar allí tanques, camiones y municiones.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

LAs expertas tropas paracaidistas biolorrusas estan haciendo maniobras


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Pasamos de ver como les revientan los tanques a ver como les revientan todos los dias instalaciones.. nutritivo todo

Melitopol, un depósito de municiones ruso se cocina después de un ataque ucraniano


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Los rusos como siempre asesinando niños

Járkov. Un hombre sostiene la mano de su hijo de 13 años, quien fue asesinado por los bombardeos rusos hoy por la mañana. Los ocupantes rusos atacaron Saltivka, un distrito del norte de Kharkiv, matando a tres civiles e hiriendo a dos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

El Pentágono también afirmó que Estados Unidos, junto con sus aliados, está proporcionando a Ucrania más de 20 HIMARS MLRS, de los cuales 12 ya han sido transferidos.


----------



## Visrul (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Habría que ponerse a analizar cada caso. Pero vamos los rusos dejaron claro desde el principio que el objetivo era destruir al ejército ukro, y el 95% de los objetivos han sido militares no civiles.



Pues mucha gente prorrusa comentó desde el principio que el objetivo era eliminar el batallón Azov (o los en teoría "nazis", si lo prefiere así) y conquistar las 2 repúblicas. Parece que los objetivos están cambiando constantemente.


----------



## Visrul (20 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Observa que las Guerras suceden entre Dictaduras o entre Democracias y Dictaduras, pero nunca entre Democracias



No siempre ha sido así. Por ejemplo:
Guerra Hispano-norteamericana (Durante la guerra de Cuba)
Invasión de Islandia por los aliados en la IIGM
Planificación de la invasión de Noruega por los aliados en la IIGM (se les adelantaron los Alemanes por días al enterarse)
Invasión de México por las potencias occidentales por su deuda impagada (RU, Francia y España) y luego intento de instaurar el Imperio Mexicano por parte de Francia (emperador Maximiliano, Benito Juárez de presidente en México)
Tengo dudas de la guerra de EEUU y México...


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los rusos como siempre asesinando niños
> 
> Járkov. Un hombre sostiene la mano de su hijo de 13 años, quien fue asesinado por los bombardeos rusos hoy por la mañana. Los ocupantes rusos atacaron Saltivka, un distrito del norte de Kharkiv, matando a tres civiles e hiriendo a dos.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Booooommmm!


----------



## uberales (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno creo que hay varios Armata en el frente, lo leí hace unas semanas en un canal de telegram. No sé, hay tanto fake por ambos bandos, que lo dejo en stand by.
> 
> Estás preparado para el owned mi querido amego? Recuerda que dijiste con toda rotundidad que los rusos no llegaban a Kramatorsk. Lo que nos vamos a divertir en los próximos días mi querido pacoronel.



Ojo, que ya empieza a admitir que Rusia juega al fake. Jojojo. Está empezando a caer su irreductibilidad prorrusa.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Lo más normal del mundo -en una dictadura fascista-, un presentador de televisión blanqueando el genocidio, los crímenes y atrocidades varias. Rusia debe desmilitarizarse por completo y ser dividida a escuadra y cartabón como se hizo con África.



Rusia se ha convertido en un estado fallido incompatible con el siglo XXI y debe ser reseteado, desmilitarizado y dedicado al bienestar y progreso de sus ciudadanos.
Están en un callejón sin salida abocado a la ruina, a la sola explotación de combustibles fósiles y "engorde" de su ejército, optimización de su aparato de espías, difusión de proganda en RRSS y comisiones a sus mafiosos multimillonarios.
Tienen que ser reseteados:


----------



## pep007 (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Nada, nada, carretera normal en Rusia, pequeños baches de nada.
Marchando otra ronda de himars, que ya llega la noche...


----------



## Trovador (20 Jul 2022)

Minuto 0:06

Orco cae al suelo tras alcanzar unios cuantos metros de altura.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por el momento ya llevamos 5 meses, donde los rusos están manteniendo un frente bastante extenso, con contraofensivas ukras (siendo muy generoso) que no han llegado a nada.
> 
> Contexto? Yo te lo digo. Rusia es el atacante, ha entrado con 1/3 de la tropa ukra, y sigue avanzando cada día. Todavía estoy esperando el colapso económico que iba a hacer que Putin se retirase de ucrania.
> 
> Cierto, el hilo sin mí o coco es muy aburrido. Deberíais de tratarnos mejor.



El invent del 1/3 de la tropa Ukra de donde lo sacas? De burbuja en plan argumento circular?

Es un mantra que veo bastante repetido para maquillar el fracaso Ruso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, el Armata es un tanque pesado. El Terminator si que está confirmado que está operativo en ucrania.



¿ Cual de los 40 que tienen y que les cría perlita en la bujía ?


*T-14 Armata*


*Descripción*

El T-14 Armata es un carro de combate principal y el diseño más avanzado de Rusia, el cual está basado en la plataforma universal de combate Armata. Wikipedia
Altura: 3,31 m
Arma secundaria: ametralladora Kord de calibre 12,7 mm, a control remoto sobre la torreta; ametralladora coaxial Pecheneg de 7,62 mm
Autonomía: 500 kilómetros (311 mi)
Cantidad producida: 40
Coste por unidad: 7 millones de US$
Fabricante: Uralvagonzavod


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Vaya noche les espera...


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jul 2022)

Espero que si existe una próxima vez, no queden ni los restos. Rusia, con el asesinato del Zar, debió desaparecer.


----------



## Trovador (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (20 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Siento ser yo quien le chafe semejante ilusión. Mire, mire que dicen los expertos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129860
> 
> ...



Te imaginas q el retrasado q ha escrito eso se lo cree de verdad. No es posible, no?


----------



## darkgauntlet (20 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, yo ya demostré que el 95% de los nazis del foro apoyan a Putin.



En el foro, quizá. En la realidad, la cosa ha de estar más equilibrada, con viejos fascistas nostálgicos de un lado, y jóvenes Batallón Azov-style del otro.

Es una cuestión generacional, observable igualmente en la izquierda. Este meme lo ilustra bastante bien:


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues mucha gente prorrusa comentó desde el principio que el objetivo era eliminar el batallón Azov (o los en teoría "nazis", si lo prefiere así) y conquistar las 2 repúblicas. Parece que los objetivos están cambiando constantemente.



En el fondo todo depende de Farlopensky, pero como está completamente monitorizado por los países OTAN, esto va para largo. El objetivo de la otan es desgastar a Rusia, y me da que les va a salir el tiro por la culata, como con las sanciones económicas. En vez de pararse en el donbass, los ruskies conquistarán más territorio.


----------



## keylargof (20 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno creo que hay varios Armata en el frente, lo leí hace unas semanas en un canal de telegram.









McNulty dijo:


> Recuerda que dijiste con toda rotundidad que los rusos no llegaban a Kramatorsk



Me reafirmo. Ni en postal van a ver Kramatorsk, al menos no este año. Ahora, lo mismo llegan en el 2024. Seguro que lo celebrarás como una gran hazaña.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien bien, te veo optimista.


----------



## Subprime (20 Jul 2022)

Como dijo Chimo Bayo, Oigo un sonido a través de la ventana, me asomo y ya no queda nada

Kherson


----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

Parece que por fin han atacado el puente de Kherson, hasta ahora habían preferido dejar una salida a los rusos por si querían retirarse al otro lado del río.

Se complica la logística rusa en la zona, van a tener que desviar los camiones por Nova Kharkova


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

en la foto se ven 9 impactos, de los 11 que cayeron en el puente, están en un pañuelo.

El puente es duro, hace falta algo más potente.



pep007 dijo:


> Nada, nada, carretera normal en Rusia, pequeños baches de nada.
> Marchando otra ronda de himars, que ya llega la noche...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

Un radar menos en Kherson


----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

El excesivo protagonismo que están tomando los MLRS puede estar detrás del cambio de la USAF sobre el envíos de aviones a Ucrania..


----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

Lo del puente de Kherson puede haber sido un trabajo de los cañones, en el mapa se puede ver el saliente desde el que pueden haber disparado. Desde ahí con proyectiles excalibur pueden alcanzar cualquier objetivo en Kherson, mientras los rusos piensan en territorio los ucranianos piensan en alcances...


----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

Una división que parece sacada de una máquina del tiempo, atrincherados en las Islas Kuriles con búnkeres y artillería muy pesada esperando el desembarco japonés que naturalmente nunca llega..











Russia Sends Pacific Island ‘Machine Gun Artillery Division’ To Ukraine


Russia may have stripped away a substantial portion of its Kuril Island garrison near Japan to serve as assault troops in Ukraine—a role those soldiers weren’t equipped to perform.




www.forbes.com


----------



## ELVR (21 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Una división que parece sacada de una máquina del tiempo, atrincherados en las Islas Kuriles con búnkeres y artillería muy pesada esperando el desembarco japonés que naturalmente nunca llega..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo con esa división que en mayo ya se dijo que había sido enviada a otro sector de Ucrania. "Veremos haber" si esta vez es verdad.

PD: su misión era aguantar la primera oleada japonesa mientras llegasen refuerzos.


----------



## César Borgia (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El chantaje debe seguir o los chantajeados, ya sin nada que perder, podrían volverse desesperados (y peligrosos)


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El chantaje debe seguir o los chantajeados, ya sin nada que perder, podrían volverse desesperados (y peligrosos)



Es que ya están abriendo plantas de carbón, de ahí a volver a minar, hay un solo paso.


----------



## wireless1980 (21 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En el fondo todo depende de Farlopensky, pero como está completamente monitorizado por los países OTAN, esto va para largo. El objetivo de la otan es desgastar a Rusia, y me da que les va a salir el tiro por la culata, como con las sanciones económicas. En vez de pararse en el donbass, los ruskies conquistarán más territorio.



¿El tiro por la culata? Ya han desgastado al ejército ruso para 20 años.


----------



## moncton (21 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿El tiro por la culata? Ya han desgastado al ejército ruso para 20 años.



Para 20 años no, para siempre

Esto es la guerra de cuba de rusia, el fin de las aspiraciones imperialistas de superpotencia mundial 

Veremos donde acaba, o degradación progresiva hasta alcanzar un puesto del monton de paises de segunda fila o implosion con revuelta, guerra civil, secesiones y de cabeza al hoyo


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

"El Kremlin es un palacio de mierda"

El periodista italiano
@alesallusti
Llamó a su colega en el aire que era un propagandista ruso. "El Kremlin es palazzo di merda". Me niego a escuchar los delirios de estos dos agujeros ** . Devolveré mi pago y no participaré más en este circo". ¡Sí, es un montón de mierda!


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en la foto se ven 9 impactos, de los 11 que cayeron en el puente, están en un pañuelo.
> 
> El puente es duro, hace falta algo más potente.



No se trata de destruir el puente, se trata de impedir el transito de vehículos pesados. Esta muy bien hecho es el daño minimo pero que impiedes que pueda cruzar un carro o un camión de 12 toneladas

Solo pueden salir los soldados con equipo ligero. Los rusos pierden todo el equipo pesado y lo tienen crudo para enviar subministros (lo pueden hacer con barcazas)

Si lo intentan reparar lo pueden volver a dañar con facilidad.

Ahora los rusos tendrian que enviar media docena de BTG al sur para reforzarse o ser mas realistas y replegarse


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se trata de destruir el puente, se trata de impedir el transito de vehículos pesados. Esta muy bien hecho es el daño minimo pero que impiedes que pueda cruzar un carro o un camión de 12 toneladas
> 
> Solo pueden salir los soldados con equipo ligero. Los rusos pierden todo el equipo pesado y lo tienen crudo para enviar subministros (lo pueden hacer con barcazas)
> 
> ...



Eso mismo he pensado yo. Por ahi aun puede psaar algun vehiculo ligero, pero no un camion cargado.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Eso mismo he pensado yo. Por ahi aun puede psaar algun vehiculo ligero, pero no un camion cargado.



Exacto, podían haber destruido ese tramo completamente. Lo entiendo como un aviso, o salen ahora o no salen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

He no decían que los BMP eran anfibios y tal...?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jul 2022)

Para amenizar el dia.

El Senado insta al Pentágono de EE.UU. a considerar el despliegue de aviones de guerra en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Casino (21 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Para amenizar el dia.
> 
> El Senado insta al Pentágono de EE.UU. a considerar el despliegue de aviones de guerra en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar




Es que ahora mismo ese es el eslabón más débil de la cadena. 
Tienen ya decenas de blindados de todo tipo como para montar una ofensiva, al concentrar el contingente se obtiene superioridad numérica en infantería, superioridad artillera que va a ser norma de aquí en adelante, no por tener más piezas sino porque al enemigo se le dificulta al máximo la logística de munición y no puede disparar a cascoporro, solo falta el aire, la fuerza aérea invasora es muy capaz de golpear con fuerza, si tienen que sacrificar aparatos lo harán si así causan bajas significativas. 


¿Qué va a decir ahora el enano si llegan 100 cazas occidentales?, lo de las líneas rojas y las nukes ya no va a sorprender a nadie.

El overton de los follaputines va a ir deslizándose lentamente al flowerpowerismo, dentro de nada nos llamarán asesinos con una margarita en la oreja mientras cantan imagine.

El no a la guerra volverá con fuerza en pocas semanas. En cuanto los orcos empiecen a perder terreno con mayor rapidez.
Próxima parada: Melitopol.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Es que ya están abriendo plantas de carbón, de ahí a volver a minar, hay un solo paso.



Quién quiere pillar silicosis por el salario mínimo?..


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jul 2022)

Este hilo va a ser como los que abre @el arquitecto


----------



## ghawar (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Quién quiere pillar silicosis por el salario mínimo?..



Españoles


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

Esos daños son muy contenidos y son rusos, en Rusia cruzan puentes en peor estado, ponen unas planchas de acero y espacian más los vehículos y arreando, si alguno se cae, zuka y blyat
Para lograr una retirada hay que conseguir más daño y un efecto psicológico potente, hundir una sección por ejemplo, que de la impresión de que ucrania siempre va a poder destruir una sección cuando le de la gana. Si lo hace con 50 misiles ok, pero ya entras en tema de coste de oportunidad, es decir lo que has dejado de destruir por inutilizar el puente. No obstante si no existe este calculo, pues a gastarlos alli.
Quizás sea mejor emplear los himars para destruir las baterías antiaéreas y emplear los MIG29 para bombardear el puente, porque esas baterias habra de destruirlas algun dia.



Gnidlog dijo:


> No se trata de destruir el puente, se trata de impedir el transito de vehículos pesados. Esta muy bien hecho es el daño minimo pero que impiedes que pueda cruzar un carro o un camión de 12 toneladas
> 
> Solo pueden salir los soldados con equipo ligero. Los rusos pierden todo el equipo pesado y lo tienen crudo para enviar subministros (lo pueden hacer con barcazas)
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Jul 2022)

Hay hilos que vienen de perlas porque entran todos los nazis del foro (aman sobre todas las cosas a Hitler y a Putin) y es muy fácil identificarlos y contarlos. 

@kandutery @notorius.burbujo @Eremita 

Iré actualizando la lista.






__





El nuevo NWO, pero el de Putin


Reconozcamos que muchos no conocíamos a Putin y nos ha sorprendido lo claro que habla. En unas declaraciones ayer, nos explica a donde nos dirigimos. Ya habla de totalitarismos en occidente. Esta claro que nuestras sociedades autodestructivas no pueden sobrevivir con el actual modelo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

buena jugada ha sido amenazar Alaska

_En una carta dirigida por el senador Dan Sullivan, republicano de Alaska, al secretario de Defensa, Llyod Austin, y al jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, Mark Milley, un grupo bipartidista de seis senadores ha instado al Departamento de Defensa a que “considere la posibilidad de incluir aviones de combate de cuarta generación y el entrenamiento de vuelo necesario” en los próximos paquetes de ayuda militar_.

Hasta no tener capacidad aérea suficiente no se puede lanzar una ofensiva que implique todo el arsenal; te expones a que destruyan la capacidad ofensiva y no la recuperes en mucho tiempo.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Para amenizar el dia.
> 
> El Senado insta al Pentágono de EE.UU. a considerar el despliegue de aviones de guerra en Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esos daños son muy contenidos y son rusos, en Rusia cruzan puentes en peor estado, ponen unas planchas de acero y espacian más los vehículos y arreando, si alguno se cae, zuka y blyat
> Para lograr una retirada hay que conseguir más daño y un efecto psicológico potente, hundir una sección por ejemplo, que de la impresión de que ucrania siempre va a poder destruir una sección cuando le de la gana. Si lo hace con 50 misiles ok, pero ya entras en tema de coste de oportunidad, es decir lo que has dejado de destruir por inutilizar el puente. No obstante si no existe este calculo, pues a gastarlos alli.
> Quizás sea mejor emplear los himars para destruir las baterías antiaéreas y emplear los MIG29 para bombardear el puente, porque esas baterias habra de destruirlas algun dia.



Les han dado un mensaje, es una cortesía, lo pueden hacer en cualquier momento. Una plancha de acero no vale para un tanque, han perforado toda la sección. Si tratan de reparar lo volaran.

Eso lo tienen que haber realizado con proyectiles perforantes de 155, el Caesar por ejemplo tiene un gran numero de subtipos. Pero pueden ser los que mandaron los Polacos que tienen el mismo alcance

Hoy mismo parece que han usado los Himars para reventar dos arsenales más mucho más al sur.

Y los rusos han lanzado una salva a Mykoaliv de represalia

Los rusos tienen que decidirse porque ahora si que esto es ajedrez, en tres movimientos van a quedar con el culo en el aire


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> buena jugada ha sido amenazar Alaska
> 
> _En una carta dirigida por el senador Dan Sullivan, republicano de Alaska, al secretario de Defensa, Llyod Austin, y al jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, Mark Milley, un grupo bipartidista de seis senadores ha instado al Departamento de Defensa a que “considere la posibilidad de incluir aviones de combate de cuarta generación y el entrenamiento de vuelo necesario” en los próximos paquetes de ayuda militar_.
> 
> Hasta no tener capacidad aérea suficiente no se puede lanzar una ofensiva que implique todo el arsenal; te expones a que destruyan la capacidad ofensiva y no la recuperes en mucho tiempo.



Si en el lado ruso del estrecho de bering hay literalmente nada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

hay un puente sobre el inhulets que es necesario cruzar para ir desde jerson a cruzar el dnieper por la presa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay un puente sobre el inhulets que es necesario cruzar para ir desde jerson a cruzar el dnieper por la presa



Cada vez tengo más claro que ha sido un solo cohete, y el daño viene hecho por municiones y submuniciones de a saber qué tipo, pero perforantes.


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

La excusa será que era un mercado de nazis comprando armas a traficantes
estos ataques no son sobre objetivos militares solo buscan causar daños a civiles

Consecuencias del bombardeo de hoy en Járkov
Cohetes "Huracán", como ayer, llegaron a la parada. Pero ahora también en el mercado. Máxima multitud.


No hay disparos de armas de alta precisión, esto es terror dirigido contra la población civil con el fin de causar pánico e intimidar a la gente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

es como desocupa pero en versión orco imperium, los quieren sacar de ucrania y para ello atacan a la poblacion, luego así saquean los restos, Llevan millones de desplazados, parece que funciona.



paconan dijo:


> La excusa será que era un mercado de nazis comprando armas a traficantes
> estos ataques no son sobre objetivos militares solo buscan causar daños a civiles
> 
> Consecuencias del bombardeo de hoy en Járkov
> ...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Te imaginas q el retrasado q ha escrito eso se lo cree de verdad. No es posible, no?



Ha perdido de golpe todo el crédito que tenía...


----------



## ghawar (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Mientras en china...
Las autoridades de la provincia de Henan #China han sacado tanques a las calles por la noche para sofocar una protesta activa de los depositantes estafados. Las protestas se prolongan desde hace más de dos semanas.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Hora de comer !!


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Una de las alternativas al gas ruso

1/3 Algunas reflexiones más sobre el oleoducto Trans-Caspio.

Este proyecto se puede completar con relativa rapidez (2-3 años) y de manera relativamente económica (las estimaciones varían de $ 1,5 mil millones a $ 5 mil millones). Las transferencias anuales estimadas a través de él rondan los 5.000 millones de dólares.

behorizon.org/the-trans-casp...


*El gasoducto transcaspio para la consolidación de la paz en el sur del Cáucaso | Más allá del horizonte ISSG*1. RESUMEN EJECUTIVO Puntos clave: La UE debe enfatizar los tres principales puntos exitosos de su cooperación bilateral con los países de la región del Cáucaso Meridional: energía, seguridad y transporte…The Trans-Caspian Gas Pipeline for Peace-building in the South Caucasus | Beyond the Horizon ISSG

2/3 Dado que Turkmenistán ya ha establecido la producción, los costos de su gas serán muy atractivos; de hecho, podría convertirse en el gas con el precio más competitivo en el mercado de la UE.

El oleoducto también se puede diseñar como oleoducto listo para hidrógeno para ayudar a la descarbonización, otro objetivo de la UE.
3/3 Francamente, la renuencia de Rusia y el estancamiento del proyecto hablan a su favor.

Puede conducir a cambios considerables en la situación geopolítica de la región, disminuyendo la capacidad de para dominar allí, otra consecuencia más por lanzar una guerra injusta y no provocada.









Thread by @Gerashchenko_en on Thread Reader App


@Gerashchenko_en: 1/3 Some more thoughts on the Trans-Caspian pipeline. This project can be completed relatively quickly (2-3 years) and relatively cheaply (estimates vary from $1,5 billion to $5 billion). Estimated...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Que casualidad que van los franceses y españoles se cargan o reducen el islamismo y ahora, aparecen los de wagner y posteriormente manifestaciones como esta... Qué cosas más raras, ¿no?


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Claro Rusia no lo utiliza... Jajaja. Con lo bien que estás informado de todo, esto no, qué casualidad.


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Top 9 derrotas geopolíticas para Rusia: resultados como estamos casi en 150 días de guerra

La situación:

En el escenario geopolítico desde el 24 de febrero, Rusia tenía muchas razones para estar decepcionada. Putin prácticamente se ha metido en un bloqueo y no sabe cómo salir de él.

Los aliados más cercanos de 1/9 le han demostrado a Putin que no están listos para involucrarse en una guerra por su bien. Los miembros de la CSTO, que incluye a Bielorrusia, Armenia, Kazajstán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán, no querían decidir sobre las operaciones de mantenimiento de la paz fuera de sus países.

2/9 El amigo más cercano de Putin, Alexander Lukashenko, presidente de , no ha desplegado sus tropas en , aunque estaba bajo una enorme presión de . Lukashenko entiende perfectamente que no podrá hacer frente a las consecuencias en el país.

3/9 Los días 6 y 7 de junio, Serguéi Lavrov tenía previsto visitar Serbia. Sin embargo, tuvo que ser cancelado porque Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro, rodeando a Serbia, cerraron su espacio aéreo para el avión del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de .

4/9 El presidente de Kazajstán se negó a reconocer públicamente a "LDPR" en el foro económico SPIEF de San Petersburgo el 17 de junio.

5/9 El 18 de junio, las autoridades lituanas prohibieron el tránsito ferroviario y por carretera de mercancías sancionadas a través de su territorio hacia la región de Kaliningrado de .

Los vecinos más cercanos de 6/9 , y , aceleraron su integración en la OTAN tras el inicio de la guerra en . El 5 de julio de , firmó protocolos para unirse a la alianza.

7/9 La visita de Putin a Teherán fue un gesto de desesperación. No vino a exigir sino a pedir: asistencia militar (drones), mecanismos de elusión del embargo tecnológico (microchips, tecnologías para el complejo militar-industrial), pero recibió solo promesas.

9/8 En Teherán, Putin tuvo que soportar la humillación pública de Erdogan, quien lo hizo esperar más de un minuto para reunirse. Al mismo tiempo, ha tomado una postura astuta hacia : por un lado ayudan a vender grano robado, mientras que por el otro venden armas avanzadas.

9/9 ahora busca capitalizar el aislamiento de comprando petróleo barato. Al mismo tiempo, China no quiere compartir su tecnología y cuando se trata de violar las sanciones occidentales, el sector privado chino suele ser bastante cauteloso.









Thread by @Gerashchenko_en on Thread Reader App


@Gerashchenko_en: Top 9 geopolitical defeats for Russia: results as we are almost at 150 days of war The situation: On geopolitical stage since February 24, Russia had many reasons to be disappointed. Putin has prac...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Papa_Frita (21 Jul 2022)

Otro suicidado....

*



Un general retirado del FSB es hallado muerto en Moscú

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> El general de división retirado del FSB ruso* Yevgeny Lobachev *ha sido encontrado muerto en Moscú. Así lo informó una fuente de REN TV conocedora de la situación.
> 
> La fuente dijo que la víspera del 20 de julio,* la esposa de Lobachev acudió a las fuerzas del orden y dijo que su marido, de 76 años, había salido a dar un paseo y no había regresado.
> 
> ...




Fuente: В Москве нашли мертвым отставного генерала ФСБ


----------



## Casino (21 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Una de las alternativas al gas ruso
> 
> 1/3 Algunas reflexiones más sobre el oleoducto Trans-Caspio.
> 
> ...




El final de esto es engordar a Cerdogán para que sustituya a Putín. Cerdogán en vez de nukes nos enviará millones de rapefugees


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El final de esto es engordar a Cerdogán para que sustituya a Putín. Cerdogán en vez de nukes nos enviará millones de rapefugees



Hay que tener alternativas y por desgracia no todas son optimas, siempre habrá riesgos que asumir 
Mejor tener varios proveedores y no conceder la exclusividad solo a uno


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jul 2022)

Mali, zimbawe 2.0, en menos de 6 meses están llorando para que vuelvan los occidentales.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

CJCS de las Fuerzas Armadas de EE. UU. Mark A. Milley: Ninguno de los sistemas HIMARS proporcionados por EE. UU. ha sido destruido en Ucrania por las fuerzas rusas. (Ni vendidos como dice la propaganda rusa)


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto los rusos usando imagenes del videojuego Command & Conquer par decir que ha destruido Himars

Oh no, Rusia destruyó nuestro lanzacohetes Command & Conquer Tiberian Dawn:


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Ya se esta barajando el envio de otro tipo de aviones como los Rafale, los Gripen o los Eurofighter a Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

La máquina de propaganda rusa está tratando de hacer que parezca que las armas AT proporcionadas a Ucrania están terminando en Suecia. Por supuesto, esto está muy lejos de la realidad. Lo explicaré a continuación.



Esta es el arma encontrada recientemente por la policía sueca. Este es un M80 Zolja, origen Yugoslavia. Todavía se produce en, espéralo... Serbia y en Macedonia del Norte Lo más probable es que haya sido importado por criminales de la ex Yugoslavia. (o proporcionados por el FSB)


----------



## Tusade (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jul 2022)

Tusade dijo:


>



Vamos a tener que preparar palomitas.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## EL PeRRo. (21 Jul 2022)

Juguemos esa basa wey, no mames


----------



## Sanchopanzer (21 Jul 2022)

Mmmmmmm...

No.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jul 2022)

Occidente no amenaza a nadie, es un hecho que sin occidente en África aún harían sus casas con caca, tras la desconolizacion de África, todo ha ido de mal en peor, Zimbawe es solo un ejemplo, y Mali lleva el mismo camino.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Se habla de que USA poria suministrar A10 a Ucrania


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de que USA poria suministrar A10 a Ucrania



Jojo, como sean los a10 me voy a descojonar un rato de los putinlovers. Menuda pasada de avión. Esta guerra estará finiquitada en ese momento.


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Puede ser eso, pero escribir "estérico" es una clara demostración de tu nivel intelectual...


----------



## petroglifo (21 Jul 2022)

Va ganando Ucrania o Rusia?


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jojo, como sean los a10 me voy a descojonar un rato de los putinlovers. Menuda pasada de avión. Esta guerra estará finiquitada en ese momento.



El "jabalí" es un avión que como no tengas superioridad aerea TOTAL, es blanco fácil. Pesado y lento. Para operaciones CAS hay mejores opciones. Cuando se hayan zumbado las defensas aereas igual volvemos a ver aquellos famosos videos de los Bayraktar. Y si sale bien la cosa, se puede subir la apuesta con un par de MQ-9.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jojo, como sean los a10 me voy a descojonar un rato de los putinlovers. Menuda pasada de avión. Esta guerra estará finiquitada en ese momento.



si no tienes superioridad aerea, no es un avion util, es preferible un F 16 como dice el tweet mucho mas polivalente y puede hacer casi el mismo trabajo que el A10

cuando los usanos lo usan es porque dominan los cielos y no hay peligro, eso si es una bestia


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jojo, como sean los a10 me voy a descojonar un rato de los putinlovers. Menuda pasada de avión. Esta guerra estará finiquitada en ese momento.



Los A10 son muy vulnerables en este tipo de guerra. Necesitaría protección aérea que Ucrania no purde darle ahora mismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

enviando carne para picar al frente...
Algunos voluntarios rusos solo reciben una semana de capacitación antes de desplegarse en Ucrania.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

Y muchas de esas descolonización fue financiado y promulgada por la URSS


----------



## Turbamulta (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se habla de que USA poria suministrar A10 a Ucrania



Eso parece muy improbable, avión muy especiliazado y que requiere de superioridad aerea total.

La mejor prueba es que nadie fuera de USA lo ha tenido nunca, es muy de nicho digamos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: @ChiefMI6 Richard Moore dice que cree que Rusia está “a punto de perder fuerza” en Ucrania. Le dice a 
@AspenSecurity que los rusos "esperarán hacer una pausa de alguna manera" y dice que los ucranianos "contraatacarán".


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS | Gran Bretaña está enviando 'decenas' de cañones de artillería y 'cientos' de drones a Ucrania, dice DefSec Ben Wallace. Más de 20 cañones autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm, 36 cañones de artillería L119 de 105 mm y 50 000 proyectiles más "cientos" de municiones aéreas merodeadoras que llegarán pronto.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Este es probablemente el ataque de javein más impresionante contra un tanque ruso desde que comenzó la guerra. Viene desde la izquierda de la pantalla y luego se sumerge hacia el tanque.

Luego al final vemos como otro tanque ruso huye despavorido de la zona


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> si no tienes superioridad aerea, no es un avion util, es preferible un F 16 como dice el tweet mucho mas polivalente y puede hacer casi el mismo trabajo que el A10
> 
> cuando los usanos lo usan es porque dominan los cielos y no hay peligro, eso si es una bestia



Por eso lo digo, en ese momento el ejército ruso estará en desbandada.


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los A10 son muy vulnerables en este tipo de guerra. Necesitaría protección aérea que Ucrania no purde darle ahora mismo.



Pero eso significaría tener protección y que Rusia estaría en retirada.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Por eso lo digo, en ese momento el ejército ruso estará en desbandada.



Rusia aun dispone de buenos sistemas AA sin hablar de MANPADs portatiles, como han dicho, es un avion que se usa en escenarios muy especificos


----------



## ELVR (21 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Eso parece muy improbable, avión muy especiliazado y que requiere de superioridad aerea total.
> 
> La mejor prueba es que nadie fuera de USA lo ha tenido nunca, es muy de nicho digamos.



Si no recuerdo mal, fue ofrecido al Ejército del Aire junto con F-16 (ex USAF Europa ambos) Con buen criterio se prefirió adquirir más F-18 de la US Navy


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en la foto se ven 9 impactos, de los 11 que cayeron en el puente, están en un pañuelo.
> 
> El puente es duro, hace falta algo más potente.



Si trataban de dejarlo inservible sin daños permanentes creo que lo han conseguido o eso parece. Sí, claro, se puede reparar llevando no muchos días por lo que dan a entender que van a avanzar los ucranianos; son las señales.
Ese puente huele ya a Ucrania libre.


----------



## wireless1980 (21 Jul 2022)

Tirarle unos obuses no vale millones. Más bien vale relativamente entre poco y nada.


----------



## uberales (21 Jul 2022)

Claaaaaaaro. Agora... Si es que eres un chiste con patas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero eso significaría tener protección y que Rusia estaría en retirada.



Para destrozar caravanas en retirada son lo mejor que hay...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si trataban de dejarlo inservible sin daños permanentes creo que lo han conseguido o eso parece. Sí, claro, se puede reparar llevando no muchos días por lo que dan a entender que van a avanzar los ucranianos; son las señales.
> Ese puente huele ya a Ucrania libre.



Siempre hay que dejar a las hienas la posibilidad de huir...


----------



## favelados (21 Jul 2022)

Q
Obligar a los camiones rusos a recorrer 100km más pasando por el puente de Nova Kharkova no tiene precio.

Para todo lo demás MasterCard.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Izum, una carnicería, si lo entiendo correctamente un grupo de tanques, BTR, camiones avanzan hacia un rio. En el que no se aprecia ningún cruce, pensaban vadear y desde el otro lado los han ido cazando.

Lo grave es que en horizonte se ven otros carros abandonados, han dejado los cuerpos y todo el equipo y se han largado.

Estos avanzan sin cobertura


----------



## Turbamulta (21 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, fue ofrecido al Ejército del Aire junto con F-16 (ex USAF Europa ambos) Con buen criterio se prefirió adquirir más F-18 de la US Navy



Claro si no se ha utilizado fuera de la USAF no es porque sea un aparato supertecnológico para aliados especiales, es porque es tan específico que gastar presupuesto en mantenerlo es un lujo para el resto de fuerzas aereas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Izum, una carnicería, si lo entiendo correctamente un grupo de tanques, BTR, camiones avanzan hacia un rio. En el que no se aprecia ningún cruce, pensaban vadear y desde el otro lado los han ido cazando.
> 
> Lo grave es que en horizonte se ven otros carros abandonados, han dejado los cuerpos y todo el equipo y se han largado.
> 
> Estos avanzan sin cobertura



Eso para los mapas de colores cuenta como 2km de avance ruso


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Destruido no está pero lo estará, los ucranianos lo que han hecho es impedir el paso de vehículos pesados, con un coche todavía se puede ir sobre el puente con cuidado, supongo que lo dejaran un tiempo en esas condiciones para que la gente pueda salir y mas adelante remataran la faena

Los ocupantes rusos no pueden reparar el crucial puente Antonivskyi destruido por ataques precisos de HIMARS ucranianos Los ocupantes intentan encontrar especialistas en reparación en Crimea ya que no hay locales disponibles. ahora no se puede transferir munición y equipo a Kherson - ayudante de OblHead Khlan https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0yD89dVv7un7QQobiemabFLqsaB8LXVxL1D1YgWiMjsbW9GAm4aMAvvho34RkdWNrl&id=100003342535443


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Mal año para los generales retirados rusos, los estan suicidando

7 de febrero de 2022. En Moscú, un mayor general retirado del Ministerio del Interior se suicidó.
15 de junio de 2022. En Moscú, un mayor general retirado de la SVR se suicidó. 
20 de julio de 2022. En Moscú, un mayor general retirado del FSB se suicidó. 
Algo 2022 no es muy bueno para los generales de división...


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Polonia esta armandose con material de Corea del sur de muy buena calidad, creo que Polonia va aser el punto de entrada a europa de armamento Coreano en los proximos años

Hyundai Rotem está hablando con Polonia para suministrar 180 tanques K2 para 2024, y el país puede comprar adicionalmente 400 tanques K2 para 2030. KAI está discutiendo la venta de 48 aviones de ataque ligero [FA50]. Polonia también planea comprar 670 K9 autopropulsados [ armas]".


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Por qué el ataque ucraniano al puente Antonivsky fue exitoso y por qué tuvo un fuerte efecto psicológico en los colaboradores rusos y locales. Comencemos con la historia.



El puente Antonivsky fue construido en 1985. Su longitud sobre el Dnipro es de 1,3 km, su ancho es de 25 m. La longitud total de la estructura, que pasa por el puente sobre el río Konka, es de 10 km. El puente conecta la orilla derecha e izquierda del Dnipro cerca de Kherson. Foto E.Agarkov

El camino terrestre más cercano a través del Dnipro se encuentra a 70 km. Este es el camino a través de la estación hidroeléctrica Kakhovka. Pero también hay un puente ferroviario en unos pocos km.

Durante los últimos días, el ejército de la UA golpeó el puente Antonivsky, después de lo cual aparecieron hasta diez agujeros en la carretera. Ninguno de los civiles resultó herido.

El jefe de la llamada administración civil militar de la región de Kherson (creada por los ocupantes), Vladimir Saldo, declaró que se ha decidido cerrar el puente para repararlo.


El adjunto de Saldo, Kiril Stremousov, acusó a los estadounidenses de bombardear el puente. También agregó: “esta es una guerra prolongada, en la que no habrá vencedores”. Su retórica ha cambiado. Recientemente dijo: "Rusia está aquí para siempre".

El puente Antonivsky es un objeto extremadamente importante. Incluso su destrucción parcial complica enormemente la logística para los rusos. Si las Fuerzas Armadas de la UA contraatacan en Kherson, los rusos se quedarán sin apoyo y los obligará a retirarse en direcciones desfavorables.

La destrucción del puente obligará a los ocupantes a suministrar armas, equipos, municiones y mano de obra a Kherson de otras maneras: cruzar el Dnipro en barcos o aterrizar helicópteros en Chornobayivka. sabes a lo que me refiero

Las acciones exitosas del ejército de la UA en el puente y los ataques a los almacenes rusos tienen un efecto psicológico significativo. Los ucranianos que permanecen bajo la ocupación ven: Ucrania no los ha abandonado, sin importar cuánta propaganda rusa mienta al respecto.
https://twitter.com/IvAnt_21/status/1550002815996727296/photo/1


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Algo que no tienen los rusos es la creatividad y talento


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Ha habido una intensa campaña de reclutamiento de soldados contratados en todo el óblast de Murmansk este verano.

A pesar de esto, aparentemente se necesita más mano de obra, por lo que ahora el Gobernador ofrece un "bono de inicio de sesión" de 100 000 rublos.


----------



## volador (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Izum, una carnicería, si lo entiendo correctamente un grupo de tanques, BTR, camiones avanzan hacia un rio. En el que no se aprecia ningún cruce, pensaban vadear y desde el otro lado los han ido cazando.
> 
> Lo grave es que en horizonte se ven otros carros abandonados, han dejado los cuerpos y todo el equipo y se han largado.
> 
> Estos avanzan sin cobertura



Son Rusos o Ucranianos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia aun dispone de buenos sistemas AA sin hablar de MANPADs portatiles, como han dicho, es un avion que se usa en escenarios muy especificos



Al contrario, el A10 se diseñó específicamente para reventar tanque soviéticos sobre Europa central, en una guerra total. Es uno de los aviones con más maniobrabilidad que te puedes imaginar. No vuelan recto más de 3 segundos, el piloto va sentado dentro de una bañera blindada de titanio, los motores están colgados arriba y protegidos por la doble cola para que sean más difíciles de alcanzar por los manpads. El plan era siempre volar en parejas para atacar a los convoyes soviéticos. Un atacaba al convoy en perpendicular haciendo un barrido lateral con el cañón y mientras todos se fijaban en el, el segundo avión hace una pasada longitudinal sobre el convoy soltando les las bombas de racimo, etc. Incluso van armados con un par de Sidewinder para derribar helicópteros o a cualquier avión despistado que pase por ahí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2022)

volador dijo:


> Son Rusos o Ucranianos



Rusos..se ven la Z.en los tanques y blindados..


----------



## volador (21 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Rusos..se ven la Z.en los tanques y blindados..



Pregunto porque aunque se ve alguna Z y una O hay varios vehículos que parece que no llevan marcas.


----------



## paconan (21 Jul 2022)

Una buena reflexión de Brutalsky


¿Putin quiere restaurar el Imperio Ruso?






Los líderes europeos todavía tratan la locura de Putin como un costo irrecuperable de hacer negocios con Rusia. “Nuestro compañero está clínicamente loco, pero tenemos que salvarle la cara, porque nos encantan sus gases”.


Sí. Pocos se tomaron esto en serio, hasta que fue demasiado tarde y comenzó a convertir en escombros pueblos y ciudades de Europa.

Desde el principio, el foco principal de las críticas de Putin ha sido la cleptocracia. Siguió consolidando más poder en sus manos para robar más.

Alexei Navalny estuvo al frente de esta evaluación unidimensional de Putin: está acumulando una gran fortuna, que comparte con sus amigos y familiares, dejando seca a Rusia.

Esta ha sido la narrativa principal en los medios occidentales que alegan que Putin es un dictador cleptocrático de una gasolinera con armas nucleares.

La narrativa fue empujada a los rusos a través de los medios liberales sin saber que sus cabezas estaban llenas de amargura y “dolidas” por las glorias del imperio perdido.

Los bajos ingresos y la falta de saneamiento y fontanería interior eran secundarios para las personas que nunca habían aprendido a valorar los placeres materiales como los occidentales.

Resultó que en su corazón, Putin era ante todo un comunista megalómano, al igual que millones de sus seguidores.

Los formuladores de políticas en los EE. UU. se apegaron a la construcción de pensamiento simplista de la cleptocracia y malinterpretaban constantemente a Putin.

Sin embargo, desde la Segunda Guerra de Chechenia hasta la Guerra de Georgia, su Discurso de Munich y la anexión de Crimea, Donbas, Siria, el Grupo Wagner interfiriendo en África, ha surgido otro patrón: después de que Putin restauró la economía rusa, comenzó a proyectar el poder ruso hacia el exterior culminando en una invasión a gran escala de Ucrania.

Las lealtades y la fe de Putin siguen con el imperio, ahora extinto, que, en su mente, se le dio la oportunidad de resucitar quitando libertades a su pueblo y librando sangrientas guerras de conquista de los países vecinos.

Y también para él, el dinero se ha vuelto secundario en su búsqueda decidida del imperialismo y el fin de la hegemonía estadounidense de una vez por todas.

Sus chamanes, por una tarifa de veinte millones de dólares, confirmaron que efectivamente ese es su destino.

Ucrania era la república más importante de la Unión Soviética.

Un tercio de las industrias de la RSFSR estaban ubicadas allí, tenía la economía más grande de las repúblicas y era la más poblada con la mayoría que hablaba ruso como primer idioma. Era una víctima natural de la agresión.

Elegir pintar a los ucranianos como nazis es irónico, ya que durante el servicio de Putin en la KGB en Dresde, ayudó a reclutar nacionalistas de ultraderecha para hacer retroceder la influencia occidental en DDR, y como presidente, apoyó financieramente a los partidos y grupos nacionalistas de extrema derecha en Europa.

“La ideología globalista, supuestamente liberal, que subyace está adquiriendo cada vez más las características del totalitarismo, frenando la búsqueda creativa, la creación histórica libre”, afirmó Putin el otro día.

Por lo tanto, la operación militar especial es una 'búsqueda creativa'. La conquista de un país soberano es una 'creación histórica libre'.

Rusia es libre y democrática, y Occidente es totalitario. Los 'globalistas' le impiden expresarse libremente para cumplir su destino de reconstruir la Unión Soviética.

Putin, ciertamente, no se detendrá, y ya está claro que ha arrojado a la Rusia soberana junto con su economía bajo el autobús de sus delirios, y en lugar de recrear un imperio, sus escapadas conducirán a otro colapso del estado ruso.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ghawar (21 Jul 2022)

Up!


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

El teniente general Andrey Sychevoy es comandante del grupo ruso "Oeste" en Ucrania.

Es un criminal de guerra, uno de los responsables de la matanza de ucranianos, incluido este asesinato en Kharkiv hoy.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

volador dijo:


> Son Rusos o Ucranianos



se diría que son gilipollas, igual que sus mandos,
de la primera guerra mundial decian algo como Lions for Lambs, algo asi como leones por corderos

en este caso ni idea


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> "El Kremlin es un palacio de mierda"
> 
> El periodista italiano
> @alesallusti
> Llamó a su colega en el aire que era un propagandista ruso. "El Kremlin es palazzo di merda". Me niego a escuchar los delirios de estos dos agujeros ** . Devolveré mi pago y no participaré más en este circo". ¡Sí, es un montón de mierda!





terro6666 dijo:


> Mali, zimbawe 2.0, en menos de 6 meses están llorando para que vuelvan los occidentales.



Así es, el presidente ha contratado a los Wagner.
La anunciada marcha de los franceses ha sido un desastre.

Tropas francesas abandonan Mali tras 9 años lucha contra el islamismo.

Cuando se formalizaba el contrato Mali - Wagner:

Alemania advierte de que si Malí contrata a mercenarios rusos se replanteará su participación en MINUSMA y EUTM

La contratación de estos mercenarios rusos vino precedida por una campaña de desinformación diseñada y lanzada desde el Kremlin como es habitual contra un posible acuerdo con tropas europeas. Al final se formalizó el contrato pero cómo pagar la costosa factura a estas tropas? pues con su minería, pero con minería de ORO, un verdadero chollo!

Mali : les mercenaires de Wagner se paient avec les mines d’or, selon le général de Barkhane

El presidente golpista (cómo no!) de Mali Assimi Goita jugando a soldaditos; nada más que decir señoría:





Se expulsó al embajador francés y también al reducido contingente danés de Takuba, además tienen problemas con sus países vecinos, están como aislados y con las Wagner en casa: Un plan perfecto, una zorra al cuidado del gallinero.

En aldeas aisladas, por información directa que tengo de misioneros y colaboradores, les tienen tanto miedo o más a las Wagner que a los terroristas Boko Haram.

Pero las trops francesas no están muy lejos, siguen luchando contra Boko Haram en la vecina Niger, pero si Mali es el infierno de la Tierra, Niger son las cloacas del infierno.


----------



## Joe barry carroll (21 Jul 2022)

Tus subjetivas impresiones del principio están muy bien, pero si nos hablas de divorcios y abortos en los que estás tan preocupado, no sé yo si te conviene que Rusia llegue muy lejos









La historia del aborto en Rusia, el primer país en legalizarlo


Rusia fue el primer país del mundo en legalizar totalmente el aborto en 1920. Aunque a lo largo de la historia se han prohibido y legalizado en...




es.rbth.com














¿Por qué las parejas rusas se divorcian tan a menudo?


Las tasas de divorcio en Rusia son altísimas, pero eso no quiere decir que no den importancia a los valores familiares.




es.rbth.com


----------



## Turbamulta (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS | Gran Bretaña está enviando 'decenas' de cañones de artillería y 'cientos' de drones a Ucrania, dice DefSec Ben Wallace. Más de 20 cañones autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm, 36 cañones de artillería L119 de 105 mm y 50 000 proyectiles más "cientos" de municiones aéreas merodeadoras que llegarán pronto.





Curioso que envíen Light Gun de 105mm. La verdad parecen algo obsoletos para el escenario ucraniano, piezas remolcadas con sistema de puntería tradicional, de alcance corto para lo que se está viendo (17Km) y de un calibre que está siendo poco a poco abandonado por la OTAN, los británicos los mantienen en unidades aerotransportadas creo. En España también se usan en la Legión y alguna otra unidad.

EDIT noticia relacionada, parece que han sido entrenados por neozelandeses para el 105 asi que su uso debería ser inmediato.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Curioso que envíen Light Gun de 105mm. La verdad parecen algo obsoletos para el escenario ucraniano, piezas remolcadas con sistema de puntería tradicional, de alcance corto para lo que se está viendo (17Km) y de un calibre que está siendo poco a poco abandonado por la OTAN, los británicos los mantienen en unidades aerotransportadas creo. En España también se usan en la Legión y alguna otra unidad.



Los estan entrenado en el UK con estas piezas, podria usarse como pieza anti carro y viendo los blindajes rusos que son una mierda, podrian funcionar

De todas formas muchos países están actualizando arsenales y Ucrania es el escenario perfecto.. el mercadeo es impresionante entre todos los países OTAN.

Lo que no se como cojones los ucranianos se van a organizar con tanto calibre y formato


----------



## Toctocquienes (21 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para operaciones CAS hay mejores opciones.



Interesante. ¿Qué opciones plantearías? 
Un saludo.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Izum, una carnicería, si lo entiendo correctamente un grupo de tanques, BTR, camiones avanzan hacia un rio. En el que no se aprecia ningún cruce, pensaban vadear y desde el otro lado los han ido cazando.
> 
> Lo grave es que en horizonte se ven otros carros abandonados, han dejado los cuerpos y todo el equipo y se han largado.
> 
> Estos avanzan sin cobertura



Las comunicaciones las tienen muy tocadas y muchas veces transmiten en... abierto! lo de usar el móvil ya es una sofisticación para esta gentuza.
Menuda carnicería! épico!


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Destruido no está pero lo estará, los ucranianos lo que han hecho es impedir el paso de vehículos pesados, con un coche todavía se puede ir sobre el puente con cuidado, supongo que lo dejaran un tiempo en esas condiciones para que la gente pueda salir y mas adelante remataran la faena
> 
> Los ocupantes rusos no pueden reparar el crucial puente Antonivskyi destruido por ataques precisos de HIMARS ucranianos Los ocupantes intentan encontrar especialistas en reparación en Crimea ya que no hay locales disponibles. ahora no se puede transferir munición y equipo a Kherson - ayudante de OblHead Khlan https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0yD89dVv7un7QQobiemabFLqsaB8LXVxL1D1YgWiMjsbW9GAm4aMAvvho34RkdWNrl&id=100003342535443



En el Antonivskyi ese yo apuesto por munición blindada 155, los ucras se han revelado como unos verdaderos artistas de la precisión, fíjarse en el vídeo de que el obús perfora como mantequilla el puente sin reventarlo, queda como un queso gruyere.
Malgastar un HIMARS no creo que tuviese mucho sentido pero sí en el caso de querer destruirlo pues se puede dar la instrucción de que reviente una vez perforada la primera o segunda capa, etc. y aquí solo se ha "metido un taladro" gigantesco sin explotar ninguna carga.
Esa es la impresión que tengo.
El puente de Kerch cada vez más cerca. 
Me gusta ver cómo hacen sufrir y humillar a cámara lenta a esta panda de invasores asesinos de civiles.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

volador dijo:


> Son Rusos o Ucranianos



"Dirección de Izyum, filmado el 20/06/22: después de reunirse con #93омбр #всу los soldados rusos abandonaron su equipo y compañeros (antiguos) y se fueron a la mierda en algún lugar, parte 1 (video acelerado, original aquí https://youtu.be/OBxn0fNfl3I ) #RussianUkrainianWar"


----------



## wireless1980 (21 Jul 2022)

Vuestro queridos? Hablas solo?


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS | Gran Bretaña está enviando 'decenas' de cañones de artillería y 'cientos' de drones a Ucrania, dice DefSec Ben Wallace. Más de 20 cañones autopropulsados M109 de 155 mm, 36 cañones de artillería L119 de 105 mm y 50 000 proyectiles más "cientos" de municiones aéreas merodeadoras que llegarán pronto.



Los 105 mm una de sus principales características es la movilidad, creo que les serán muy útiles a los ucranianos.
La Legión Española creo que aún utiliza un modelo si no igual, pues parecido.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Jul 2022)

Nuevo obús USA autopropulsado = 70km 
Si quieren hacer pruebas de campo están a tiempo  

Nuevo obus


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Jul 2022)

Pero las sanciones benefician a Rusia, no?
Esto debe interpretarse como una mala noticia, entiendo.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pudiera suceder en algun momento que EEUU descargara directamente material en odessa?
> si se demostrara que la defensa antiaerea es suficientemente efectiva, seria un desembarco seguro



Han aterrizado aviones en Odessa, procedentes de Rumania y fletados por los EEUU, en ningun momento el aeropuerto ha dejado de estar operativo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

hajajaja



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los estan entrenado en el UK con estas piezas, podria usarse como pieza anti carro y viendo los blindajes rusos que son una mierda, podrian funcionar
> 
> De todas formas muchos países están actualizando arsenales y Ucrania es el escenario perfecto.. el mercadeo es impresionante entre todos los países OTAN.
> 
> Lo que no se como cojones los ucranianos se van a organizar con tanto calibre y formato



Se les da un solo uso y se tiran a la cuneta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

me referia a barcos



.Kaikus dijo:


> Han aterrizado aviones en Odessa, procedentes de Rumania y fletados por los EEUU, en ningun momento el aeropuerto ha dejado de estar operativo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131136


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me referia a barcos



Si mandan barcos al mar negro, los rusos los inspeccionaran y se quedaran el armamento...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

lo hace el mosca tras emerger de las profundidades, buen invent



.Kaikus dijo:


> Si mandan barcos al mar negro, los rusos los inspeccionaran y se quedaran el armamento...


----------



## Casino (21 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si mandan barcos al mar negro, los rusos los inspeccionaran y se quedaran el armamento...




¿Se refiere a los barcos rusos que se han refugiado en Novorosiisk?
¿Y cómo van a inspeccionar nada desde allí?. 
Para hacer eso hay que salir a navegar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

el buque puede estar escoltado, total ya estan pasando buques por el estrecho de taiwan y estarian pasando por areas maritimas otan.



Casino dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a los barcos rusos que se han refugiado en Novorosiisk?
> ¿Y cómo van a inspeccionar nada desde allí?.
> Para hacer eso hay que salir a navegar.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a los barcos rusos que se han refugiado en Novorosiisk?
> ¿Y cómo van a inspeccionar nada desde allí?.
> Para hacer eso hay que salir a navegar.



Segun Ariki la Otan enviara armas escondidas en los buques autorizados a recoger y exportar cereales del puerto de Odessa, un plan perfecto.

PD- Odessa tiene las actividades portuarias suspendidas por vacaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

No joder, en buques grises bajo bandera OTAN, que cualquiera sepa que alli va lo que va y que te van caer ostias como panes si te acercas. Las guarradas de bajos fondos de apagar traspondedores y demas son manual de la horda, no proyectes



.Kaikus dijo:


> Segun Ariki la Otan enviara armas escondidas en los buques autorizados a recoger y exportar cereales del puerto de Odessa, un plan perfecto.
> 
> PD- Odessa tiene las actividades portuarias suspendidas por vacaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jul 2022)

es decir, cuando haya que llevar los F-16 a ucrania por qué no hacerlo en una escuadra naval formada por portaviones, submarinos nucleares y de todo?. Total los buques rusos ya estan cagados en una esquima del mar negro como el meme del perro, que va a pasar? el putincelato se va a poner a llorar que ejque no hay derecho, que hay que buscar la paz?


----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (22 Jul 2022)

El objetivo real de la Ofensiva ucraiana sobre Kherson era conquistar unas posiciones que les permitieran situar sus cañones...

El primer éxito de esta estrategia ha sido el ataque al puente.

Recordemos que ahora pueden atacar cualquier objetivo en Kherson ciudad y no, no necesitan los HIMARS para eso.

Anoche dejé este mapa en el que se puede ver cómo lo han conseguido, han disparado desde ese saliente posiblemente con autopropulsados Krab o César.





Ahora tenemos este nuevo mapa que ilustra muy bien la estrategia ukra. Si consiguen conquistar el territorio marcado en azul discontinuo no habrá lugar seguro para los rusos al oeste del río
.


----------



## Casino (22 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El objetivo real de la Ofensiva ucraiana sobre Kherson era conquistar unas posiciones que les permitieran situar sus cañones...
> 
> El primer éxito de esta estrategia ha sido el ataque al puente.
> 
> ...





Y yo que pienso que en la reconquista de Jersón se va a emplear con profusión la munición merodeadora. 

Maquinitas voladoras que hacen ¡bum! buscando infantes enemigos. Y cuando ya cueste trabajo encontrarlos puede entrar la infantería propia limpiando la ciudad casa por casa, manzana por manzana. 

Si es verdad que van a recibir tantos de esos drones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

ahora 120mm es la pieza más grande que habrá quedado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y yo que pienso que en la reconquista de Jersón se va a emplear con profusión la munición merodeadora.
> 
> Maquinitas voladoras que hacen ¡bum! buscando infantes enemigos. Y cuando ya cueste trabajo encontrarlos puede entrar la infantería propia limpiando la ciudad casa por casa, manzana por manzana.
> 
> Si es verdad que van a recibir tantos de esos drones.



Guerra multi dominio amigo.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jul 2022)

Si vamos , que hagan lo que hagan para Rusia es un win win , en tu mente es genial.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jul 2022)

Los trata dándoles pagas y manteniendo a una gran mayoría con los beneficits, cuando se acabó la excalvitud les ofrecieron montar su patria en Liberia, y así les fue, porque crees que ahora sería distinto, como prueba que sería una mala idea , puedes fijarte en los estados en donde los negros son un alto porcentaje.


----------



## favelados (22 Jul 2022)

Ukraine Has Ground Down Russia’s Arms Business


The Kremlin’s planned weapons exports are getting chewed up on the battlefield.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Interesante. ¿Qué opciones plantearías?
> Un saludo.



La defensa aerea rusa es fuerte. Aunque no sean capaces de parar los cohetes del HIMARS, con un avion como el A-10 cuya punta de velocidad es de 650 Km/h lo tendrían más fácil. Y en un dogfight contra cualquier caza tambien sería carne de cañon. Esta claro que tirar de drones para apoyo aereo no es lo mismo por la carga que pueden llevar estos con respecto a un A-10, pero no arriesgas pilotos y por el precio de un A-10, pones dos TB-2 en el aire.

Los Mi-24 "Hind" que tiene Ucrania, el helicoptero que sale en Rambo 3 y que es una bestia parda, pueden ser otra opción pero tienes el mismo problema que con el A-10. Y si yo tuviera supremacía aerea total, saco a pasear el AC-130. Eso si que es una máquina de triturar posiciones desde el aire.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jul 2022)

Ande ves y acuéstate que ya has hecho bastante el tonto por hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jul 2022)

Girkin cita hoy a "personas informadas" que le dicen que el ejército ruso tiene más deserciones y KIA que nuevos reclutas por día, "pronto casi no tendrán recursos para pasar a la ofensiva".


----------



## paconan (22 Jul 2022)

Hilo de K.Galeev, Twitter
El negocio lucrativo del reclutamiento para las familias de las regiones mas pobres


La última vez hablé de Volgogrado, la ciudad grande más pobre de Rusia. Hoy leí una noticia sobre los familiares de un cabo KIA de Volgogrado en Ucrania que están luchando por una compensación de 12 millones de rublos. Su tía se apropió ilegalmente de todo el dinero, por lo que otros familiares la demandan

Eso es algo que se pierde en la mayoría de las discusiones. Las compensaciones para los soldados KIA en Ucrania son enormes. Son absolutamente enormes para los estándares de la pobre provincia rusa. 12 millones de rublos es toda la fortuna de Volgogrado

volgasib.ru/virtual/skandali-4p/...

El salario medio en la provincia de Volgogrado es de unos 38 000 rublos. Entonces, 12 millones son 315 salarios mensuales promedio (la mediana es más baja). En otras palabras, el dinero del ataúd asciende a 26 salarios anuales promedio en la región de Volgogrado. El hombre promedio nunca ganará tanto dinero en su vida


Es delirante discutir la actitud pública hacia la guerra ignorando lo lucrativa que es no solo para los soldados sino también para sus familias. Los soldados pueden ganar fácilmente de 5 a 8 cheques de pago regionales promedio por mes. Si los matan, la familia puede recibir 315 cheques de pago promedio. Una fortuna

Tradicionalmente, las comunidades campesinas tenían que pagar el impuesto de sangre al Zar, dándole reclutas primero de por vida y luego por 25 años de servicio. ¿A quién le darían? Idealmente, los aldeanos más inútiles que no eran de gran ayuda en casa. Sin embargo, intentarían mantener a los buenos trabajadores.

En el pasado, las comunidades daban reclutas gratis, eso era simplemente el impuesto de sangre imperial. La Unión Soviética tampoco compensó generosamente a las familias. Ahora, sin embargo, el servicio y la muerte del soldado se compensan maravillosamente, mucho mejor que en cualquier momento de la historia rusa.

Incluso diría que ahora se incentiva a las familias a enviar a la guerra a sus miembros, idealmente a los más inútiles, que no ganarían mucho (o no tendrían trabajo). Si piensa en términos financieros, pueden vender un producto de valor cero o negativo por un precio muy superior al del mercado.

Compensaciones monetarias increíblemente altas de un tamaño absolutamente sin precedentes en toda la historia anterior de Rusia: ese es el elefante en la habitación que se ignora tan a menudo cuando se habla de la pasividad de las familias. Ese es un negocio lucrativo. 





__





Thread by kamilkazani: Last time I discussed Volgograd - the poorest larg... - PingThread


Last time I discussed Volgograd - the poorest large city in Russia. Today I read a news about relatives of a Volgograd corporal KIA in Ukraine who are fighting over 12 million rubles of compensation. His aunt illegally appropriated all the money, so other relatives are suing her



www.pingthread.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

No son guiados por GPS...


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jul 2022)

Y para darle a un blanco solo necesitas un HIMARS o 60 Tornados, por otro lado hay que ser muy anormal para llamar vagos a otros cuando a las 8:47 aún no has desayunado.


----------



## moncton (22 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de K.Galeev, Twitter
> El negocio lucrativo del reclutamiento para las familias de las regiones mas pobres
> 
> 
> ...



eso puede ser lucrativo para la familia...

... Faltaria por ver lo que piensa el chaval, hay que ser muy honorable para sacrificar tu vida para que tu abuelo se compre un coche


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> eso puede ser lucrativo para la familia...
> 
> ... Faltaria por ver lo que piensa el chaval, hay que ser muy honorable para sacrificar tu vida para que tu abuelo se compre un coche



Como los langostos de aquí


----------



## Toctocquienes (22 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La defensa aerea rusa es fuerte. Aunque no sean capaces de parar los cohetes del HIMARS, con un avion como el A-10 cuya punta de velocidad es de 650 Km/h lo tendrían más fácil. Y en un dogfight contra cualquier caza tambien sería carne de cañon. Esta claro que tirar de drones para apoyo aereo no es lo mismo por la carga que pueden llevar estos con respecto a un A-10, pero no arriesgas pilotos y por el precio de un A-10, pones dos TB-2 en el aire.
> 
> Los Mi-24 "Hind" que tiene Ucrania, el helicoptero que sale en Rambo 3 y que es una bestia parda, pueden ser otra opción pero tienes el mismo problema que con el A-10. Y si yo tuviera supremacía aerea total, saco a pasear el AC-130. Eso si que es una máquina de triturar posiciones desde el aire.




¿Ves mucha diferencia operativa entre el Su-25 y el A-10? 
Creo que cumplen el mismo rol, y el Su-25 está resultando muy útil en el campo de batalla. El A-10 creo que es algo más capaz. Si el uno es útil ¿no crees que el otro también lo sería?
Recuerda que los rusos no están lanzando cazas en CAP. Su dominio del aire en territorio ucraniano es muy discutible. Están usando sus aviones para lanzar misiles desde bien dentro de su territorio...


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

en la planta hidroeléctrica el día 18 destruyeron un sistema de radares









Ukrainian forces destroy enemy electronic warfare system near Kakhovka HPP


Near the Kakhovka Hydroelectric Power Plant (HPP), Ukrainian defenders destroyed a Russian Repelent-1 electronic warfare system designed to suppress the operation of Ukrainian drones. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net






una vez el puente de Kherson quede fuera de juego este es el objetivo a inutilizar sin dañarlo









Kakhovka Hydroelectric Power Plant - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## morpheus2010 (22 Jul 2022)

¿Pero esto es de verdad?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

No para nafa


----------



## moncton (22 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Ves mucha diferencia operativa entre el Su-25 y el A-10?
> Creo que cumplen el mismo rol, y el Su-25 está resultando muy útil en el campo de batalla. El A-10 creo que es algo más capaz. Si el uno es útil ¿no crees que el otro también lo sería?
> Recuerda que los rusos no están lanzando cazas en CAP. Su dominio del aire en territorio ucraniano es muy discutible. Están usando sus aviones para lanzar misiles desde bien dentro de su territorio...



Segun tengo entendido, el A10 se diseño como avion "cazatanques" para los planes OTAN sobre como parar la prevista invasion sovietica con miles de tanques.

Un avion lento, superblindado, capaz de aguantar mucho daño y que podia aterrizar y despegar en 2 km de autobahn

No es un avion para "dog fights" ni cazabombardeo, es un avion para meterse en el lio de ataque a posiciones en tierra y aguantar fuego antiaereo

O eso era cuando entro en servicio en 1977, no se como se las arreglaria en 2022 con los sistemas manpad modernos


----------



## Turbamulta (22 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Ves mucha diferencia operativa entre el Su-25 y el A-10?
> Creo que cumplen el mismo rol, y el Su-25 está resultando muy útil en el campo de batalla. El A-10 creo que es algo más capaz. Si el uno es útil ¿no crees que el otro también lo sería?



El A-10 se diseñó hiperespecializado pensando en detener columnas blindadas soviéticas en centroeuropa alrededor del cañón GAU-8 que es un arma diseñada para reventar tanques con munición perforante







El Su-25 lleva un cañón doble de 30mm más modesto pero más polivalente alternando proyectiles perforantes con explosivos e incendiarios para atacar blancos "blandos". También le debe sacar como 300Km de velocidad punta y es más maniobrable que el A-10 que es más pesado en general. El Su-25 se diseñó más como avión de "CAS en general" aunque el A-10 por supuesto ha acabado haciendo lo mismo porque en los conflictos que ha participado no había grandes ejércitos blindados que destruir salvo en algún momento en Irak quizas.







Es curioso pero el rival del A-10 en el programa de desarrollo de avión de ataque A-X a principio de los 70, el YA-9, tenía una configuración bastante parecida al Su-25


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Ves mucha diferencia operativa entre el Su-25 y el A-10?
> Creo que cumplen el mismo rol, y el Su-25 está resultando muy útil en el campo de batalla. El A-10 creo que es algo más capaz. Si el uno es útil ¿no crees que el otro también lo sería?
> Recuerda que los rusos no están lanzando cazas en CAP. Su dominio del aire en territorio ucraniano es muy discutible. Están usando sus aviones para lanzar misiles desde bien dentro de su territorio...



Hasta ahora, por lo que yo veo, la aviación no está siendo decisiva ni en un lado ni en otro. Y los ucros han perdido bastantes SU-25 especialmente por la defensa aerea, lo cual indica que quizas no sea aún el momento de usar esos aviones en la situciación actual. Si eliminas esa defensa y sigues teniendo alejados a los cazas de superioridad aerea, abres abanico. Pero fijate que los primeros días y especialmente en el norte de Kiev, cuando la aviación podía operar más libremente fueron más decisivos los TB-2 que los SU-25 (al menos en mi apreciación).

Con respecto a las capacidades especificas de cada avión, pues no soy experto. Pero por los datos que conozco el A10 es más lento y pesado que el SU-25, y además el factor diferenciador del A-10, su cañon, obliga a acercarse a la zona caliente. Si vas a utilizar misiles guiados, mejor usar drones.


----------



## paconan (22 Jul 2022)

Payaso hipócrita Lavrov mintiendo

Lavrov en un artículo para los medios africanos: Rusia, que no se ha manchado con los crímenes sangrientos del colonialismo, siempre ha apoyado a los africanos en la lucha por la liberación de la opresión colonial. Nos solidarizamos con las demandas para completar el proceso de descolonización.

















Territorial evolution of Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Ya estan preparando el robo de grano
¡Rusia traerá cosechadores de la Crimea ocupada a la región ocupada de Kherson y la región de Zaporizzhia para robar la cosecha ucraniana! Están haciendo una hambruna en todo el mundo...


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

hay que ver como corren los rusos


----------



## paconan (22 Jul 2022)

El Puerto de #Rotterdam ha anunciado el cese de envíos de contenedores hacia y desde #Russia . Es uno de los puertos más grandes de Europa y uno de los más grandes del mundo en términos de movimiento de carga. 



Un poco de humor ruso
"En la superpotencia espacial, dos patriotas encontraron la bandera de Ucrania en señales de tráfico amarillas y azules. Con gritos de “somos por Rusia”, verdaderos patriotas alcohólicos realizaron la mejor acción patriótica y moral de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Ricardiano (22 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Hasta ahora, por lo que yo veo, la aviación no está siendo decisiva ni en un lado ni en otro. Y los ucros han perdido bastantes SU-25 especialmente por la defensa aerea, lo cual indica que quizas no sea aún el momento de usar esos aviones en la situciación actual. Si eliminas esa defensa y sigues teniendo alejados a los cazas de superioridad aerea, abres abanico. Pero fijate que los primeros días y especialmente en el norte de Kiev, cuando la aviación podía operar más libremente fueron más decisivos los TB-2 que los SU-25 (*al menos en mi apreciación*).



Hay que tener cuidado con las apreciaciones. Ya que están muy influidas por el material visual que nos llega. 

Tenemos el ejemplo de los stunga, hay un montón de videos lo que nos da la impresión que son o han sido hasta ahora el arma anticarro más efectiva. Sin embargo ya he leído a varios ukros sobre el terreno diciendo que los javelin han marcado la diferencia. Siendo mucho mejores a la hora de destruir tanques que los Stunga o los NLAW. 

Es algo que ya había leído en fuentes americanas, pero uno siempre piensa que barren para casa.

En cualquier caso, en el tema de la aviación, cuánto tiempo es necesario para instruir a pilotos? Porque esos nuevos aviones requieren de un entrenamiento que no creo lleve poco tiempo. Sean A-10 o F16.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

ver para creer, hacen falta imagenes de POWs en columnas


----------



## Nicors (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (22 Jul 2022)

Propaganda y mas propaganda, los alemanes se mueren de hambre y frio

En Alemania, las cadenas minoristas distribuyen alimentos gratis a los necesitados. 
La propaganda de Putin: ¡Alemania se está muriendo, hay pobreza y hambre! En Rusia, el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio apoyó la idea de la distribución gratuita de alimentos a los necesitados. 
Propaganda de Putin: ¡Putin y el gobierno están haciendo todo lo posible para apoyar a los rusos!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 Jul 2022)

Cómo Alemania pasó de importar de Rusia el 40% del gas natural en 2014 hasta el 65% en 2020, desoyendo todas las advertencias y sentido común para no fiarlo todo a los deseos de un sátrapa imperialista.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

Buen invent. Cuando tragas con un malote solo puedes esperar el infierno. 
Que tú estrategia energética dependa de un loco. UNCA es un buen plan. Más bien es suicida.

Tú debes apoyar que Rusia financie movimientos extremistas para desestabilizar Europa. Genius.


----------



## paconan (22 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y los lada
Es su forma de entender la vida, los hijos son activos que se pueden usar por y para la patria, cambia a tu hijo por un lada y la patria te lo agradecerá, te quedas sin hijo pero recibes dinero para comprar un lada

¿Los rusos aman sus autos Lada?

Un hombre que cambió a su hijo por Lada







Se volvió viral un episodio del programa de televisión federal "Weekly News With Dmitry Kiselev" sobre una madre y un padre afligidos cuyo hijo Alexei, un militar contratado, fue asesinado en el SMO.

“Luchó heroicamente como nuestros padres y abuelos contra el fascismo”, dice la voz en off.

Una pareja de ancianos del óblast de Saratov recibió el llamado "grobovie" ("pago de ataúd" o pago póstumo) del estado de siete millones de rublos que Putin acababa de convertir en ley.

La madre, secándose las lágrimas de los ojos, le muestra al reportero una foto enmarcada de su hijo, pero el pragmático padre lo lleva al garaje y presenta con orgullo un Granta nuevo.







El siguiente minuto de tiempo al aire está dedicado a un comercial de Lada Granta, orgullo de la industria automotriz rusa, mientras la cámara gira para mostrarlo desde todos los lados y ángulos.

Obviamente, también es un comercial para el servicio de contrato militar en Ucrania, ya que abre maravillosas oportunidades para pagar la hipoteca de su familia o hacer que compren un automóvil fantástico.

Por cierto, el episodio no se transmitió en Moscú, donde la gente tiene otras oportunidades de ganar dinero para comprar un Lada.

“Compramos un auto nuevo en memoria de nuestro hijo”, dice el hombre. “Este auto era el sueño de mi hijo, pero nunca pudimos pagarlo. Quería un auto blanco”.







La familia hace el primer viaje al cementerio para saludar a su hijo en espíritu y decirle a su tumba que gracias a Putin su sueño se ha hecho realidad.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Walter Eucken (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

No confundo nada. 
Putin es el que amenaza constantemente con cortar el gas si no se le hace caso. 
Putin es el que amenaza la frontera este. 
Putin es el que dice que no va a invadir mientras prepara o invasión. 
Putin es el que amenaza a Europa con la vaporización completa. 

Y cuidado, te puedo dar la razón con USA, Europa tiene más problemas aparte de Putin. Pero depender energéticamente de este señor NUNCA puede ser una buena idea. 

Ahora hay que comprarle todo el gas que quiera vender mientras cambiamos a otros proveedores con proyectos a medio corto y largo plazo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (22 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Hasta ahora, por lo que yo veo, la aviación no está siendo decisiva ni en un lado ni en otro. Y los ucros han perdido bastantes SU-25 especialmente por la defensa aerea, lo cual indica que quizas no sea aún el momento de usar esos aviones en la situciación actual. Si eliminas esa defensa y sigues teniendo alejados a los cazas de superioridad aerea, abres abanico. Pero fijate que los primeros días y especialmente en el norte de Kiev, cuando la aviación podía operar más libremente fueron más decisivos los TB-2 que los SU-25 (al menos en mi apreciación).
> 
> Con respecto a las capacidades especificas de cada avión, pues no soy experto. Pero por los datos que conozco el A10 es más lento y pesado que el SU-25, y además el factor diferenciador del A-10, su cañon, obliga a acercarse a la zona caliente. Si vas a utilizar misiles guiados, mejor usar drones.



El A-10, efectivamente es más lento que el SU-25, pero puede llevar casi el doble de armamento. Pero ojo, es muy maniobrable. No es para nada un ladrillo volador. Incluso el cañón está preparado para combate aéreo. Recuerdo haber leído hace un huevo de años que mas de un piloto de F-16 ha pasado un mal rato en maniobras, intentado cazar un A-10, que lleva 2 misiles Sidewinder, así que cuidado con el. Aparte de que tiene una suite de contra medidas electrónicas muy seria. Y esta pensado para que sea realmente fácil de mantener. Creo que requiere una pista no preparada de 1,2km para despegar, mientras que el SU-25 era de 700 u 800m. En parte por culpa de llevar casi el doble de peso en armas.

Obviamente se perderían en combate, como cualquier avión que se dedique a ataque a tierra, pero seria mucho mas efectivo que los SU-25. Sobre todo, si con el avión se envían las municiones adecuadas, misiles HellfIre, Maverik, etc. Mi opinión es que Ucrania sería el lugar ideal para todos los A-10 que la USAF quiere retirar. Acabar su existencia haciendo aquello para lo que fueron creados y contra quien se suponía.

Este video es de una exhibición, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de como se mueve.


----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (22 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y los lada
> Es su forma de entender la vida, los hijos son activos que se pueden usar por y para la patria, cambia a tu hijo por un lada y la patria te lo agradecerá, te quedas sin hijo pero recibes dinero para comprar un lada
> 
> ¿Los rusos aman sus autos Lada?
> ...



Jodo, 7 millones de rublos, casi 120.000 euros

En un pueblo de mierda del quinto coño de rusia es un pastizal. Asi si que merece la pena criar un hijo para que te lo maten en una aventura imperialista de los cleptocratas billonarios del kremlin


----------



## Nicors (22 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Panchos ni uno, hijoputas traidores.


----------



## gargamelix (22 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Jodo, 7 millones de rublos, casi 120.000 euros
> 
> En un pueblo de mierda del quinto coño de rusia es un pastizal. Asi si que merece la pena criar un hijo para que te lo maten en una aventura imperialista de los cleptocratas billonarios del kremlin



Se cambiarían por aprox. 60k EUR en la realidad extraoficial, pero sí es una pasta en la Rusia de la mayoría.


----------



## duncan (22 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas humor
> 
> Kadyrov habló sobre los planes para una mayor desmilitarización de Europa: “Ya estamos desarrollando un plan para la desmilitarización de los países de la OTAN, y el primero en la fila después de la captura de Kyiv es Polonia”.



Beber no debería pero fumar habrá que ver qué inhala el muchacho aprovechando subo este vídeo sobre los himmars


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

El atentado de Sarajevo, así comenzó la Primera Guerra Mundial. *Gavrilo Princip asesinó el 28 de junio de 1914 al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero al trono austrohúngaro, desencadenando definitivamente la I Guerra Mundial*. que causó 30 millones de muertos y la destrucción de Europa y el imperio Otomano . La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue consecuencia de la primera y causó 70 millones de muertos y la próxima que vendrá tiene su origen en las tensiones derivadas de los acuerdos que conformaron el mundo actual.

Gavrilo Princip nació en la remota aldea de Obljaj, cerca de Bosansko Grahovo, el 13 de julio de 1894
Era el segundo de los nueve hijos que tuvieron sus padres, de los cuales seis murieron en la infancia.

La madre de Princip, Marija, quería ponerle el nombre de su difunto hermano Špiro, pero lo llamaron Gavrilo ante la insistencia de un sacerdote ortodoxo oriental local, quien afirmó que nombrar al niño enfermo como el arcángel Gabriel le ayudaría a sobrevivir.



Marija y Petar Princip, 1927.

Como una familia de serbios, los Princip se adhirieron a la fe cristiana ortodoxa serbia.

Los padres de Princip, Petar y Marija eran agricultores pobres que vivían de la pequeña tierra que poseían.
Además, pertenecían a una clase de campesinos cristianos conocidos como _kmeti_ (siervos), que a menudo eran oprimidos por sus terratenientes musulmanes.

este joven serbio de Bosnia de 19 años, un tirador sin experiencia, mató al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero del Imperio Austrohúngaro, del que Bosnia era entonces una remota provincia, y a su esposa, Sofía, después de encontrarse con ellos por casualidad: ni el asesino ni sus víctimas tenían previsto estar en el sitio en el que se cruzaron. Ya que el cochero se confundió de camino y se metió por un puente por el que no debía pasar.

Con dos certeros e improbables disparos, destruyó el mundo tal y como se conocía hasta entonces.










*Gavrilo Princip - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org









*Atentado de Sarajevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

El chantaje con el gas viene de hace mucho tiempo. Si no te habías enterado hasta ahora es tu problema. 

La subida de precio descontrolada del gas empezó muuucho antes de la invasión. Y Rusia ha estado jugando a extorsionarnos con ello. 

Pero es posible que te lo perdieras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nafa





ATARAXIO dijo:


> El atentado de Sarajevo, así comenzó la Primera Guerra Mundial. *Gavrilo Princip asesinó el 28 de junio de 1914 al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero al trono austrohúngaro, desencadenando definitivamente la I Guerra Mundial*. que causó 30 millones de muertos y la destrucción de Europa y el imperio Otomano . La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue consecuencia de la primera y causó 70 millones de muertos y la próxima que vendrá tiene su origen en las tensiones derivadas de los acuerdos que conformaron el mundo actual.
> 
> Gavrilo Princip nació en la remota aldea de Obljaj, cerca de Bosansko Grahovo, el 13 de julio de 1894
> Era el segundo de los nueve hijos que tuvieron sus padres, de los cuales seis murieron en la infancia.
> ...



Y le aplicaron la ley del menor y no fue fusilado..eso sí que fue lo más extraño de todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El A-10, efectivamente es más lento que el SU-25, pero puede llevar casi el doble de armamento. Pero ojo, es muy maniobrable. No es para nada un ladrillo volador. Incluso el cañón está preparado para combate aéreo. Recuerdo haber leído hace un huevo de años que mas de un piloto de F-16 ha pasado un mal rato en maniobras, intentado cazar un A-10, que lleva 2 misiles Sidewinder, así que cuidado con el. Aparte de que tiene una suite de contra medidas electrónicas muy seria. Y esta pensado para que sea realmente fácil de mantener. Creo que requiere una pista no preparada de 1,2km para despegar, mientras que el SU-25 era de 700 u 800m. En parte por culpa de llevar casi el doble de peso en armas.
> 
> Obviamente se perderían en combate, como cualquier avión que se dedique a ataque a tierra, pero seria mucho mas efectivo que los SU-25. Sobre todo, si con el avión se envían las municiones adecuadas, misiles HellfIre, Maverik, etc. Mi opinión es que Ucrania sería el lugar ideal para todos los A-10 que la USAF quiere retirar. Acabar su existencia haciendo aquello para lo que fueron creados y contra quien se suponía.
> 
> Este video es de una exhibición, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de como se mueve.



Si pero un error con el cañón 5 grados es la diferencia entre dar a un objeto o un consejo de guerra por fuego amigo...


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania - Día 145 -


La artillería ucraniana ha atacado por primera vez la central hidroeléctrica de Nova Kakhovka, después de haber atacado a la mañana una posición rusa ligeramente al suroeste de esta localidad, en Raiske. Mientras esto ocurre, en el campo de batalla apenas se han producido movimientos, pese a que...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

buscando por internet ya veo que más de uno ya ha visto la oportunidad que hay de montar un follon a los rusos









Guerra de Ucrania - Día 147 -


Nueva jornada sin cambios sobre el terreno, pero no por ello sin novedades. La primera, un nuevo ataque sobre el puente Antonovsky de Jersón que ha obligado a cerrarlo al tráfico. Restan pues a los rusos el paso por Nova Kakhovka y el puente ferroviario paralelo al de Jersón. Además, se ha...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

Los que solo sabéis que existe el gas desde la guerra tenéis la memoria muy corta.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

Esta madrugada, desde el gobierno ucraniano se ha instado a las fuerzas rusas de ocupación a abandonar *inmediatamente* Jerson.

Se han producido pequeñas escaramuzas en Andriivka, Davydiv Brid al norte de Jerson, asimismo se ha embolsado un pequeño territorio ocupado en la zona con peligro de, si se avanza hacia el sur, se encerria en una gran zona a las tropas invasoras en Snihurivka pues la táctica de los rusos en esta zona es invariablemente la misma: Utilizar los ríos como defensa, en este caso el sinuoso Inhulets, establecer su artillería, machacar zonas y emboscarse en la otra parte con la idea de sorprender a las tropas ucranianas, pero en este caso que nos ocupa, los rusos se verían entre DOS frentes: Un ataque desde la zona oeste ya liberada y otro desde la progresión del norte.
Me da la impresión que están testeando las capacidades rusas.
Está interesante.


----------



## 917 (22 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El A-10, efectivamente es más lento que el SU-25, pero puede llevar casi el doble de armamento. Pero ojo, es muy maniobrable. No es para nada un ladrillo volador. Incluso el cañón está preparado para combate aéreo. Recuerdo haber leído hace un huevo de años que mas de un piloto de F-16 ha pasado un mal rato en maniobras, intentado cazar un A-10, que lleva 2 misiles Sidewinder, así que cuidado con el. Aparte de que tiene una suite de contra medidas electrónicas muy seria. Y esta pensado para que sea realmente fácil de mantener. Creo que requiere una pista no preparada de 1,2km para despegar, mientras que el SU-25 era de 700 u 800m. En parte por culpa de llevar casi el doble de peso en armas.
> 
> Obviamente se perderían en combate, como cualquier avión que se dedique a ataque a tierra, pero seria mucho mas efectivo que los SU-25. Sobre todo, si con el avión se envían las municiones adecuadas, misiles HellfIre, Maverik, etc. Mi opinión es que Ucrania sería el lugar ideal para todos los A-10 que la USAF quiere retirar. Acabar su existencia haciendo aquello para lo que fueron creados y contra quien se suponía.
> 
> Este video es de una exhibición, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de como se mueve.



Pero necesita lo que Ucrania no tiene: Pilotos


----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)

Ejque los himars....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> Pero necesita lo que Ucrania no tiene: Pilotos



Es un trasto simple ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Eso serie meterse en otro berenjenal no apoyado por la OTAN..


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Girkin cita hoy a "personas informadas" que le dicen que el ejército ruso tiene más deserciones y KIA que nuevos reclutas por día, "pronto casi no tendrán recursos para pasar a la ofensiva".



Mi like con pinzas 
Faltan NKVD


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2022)

Si.claro...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

por qué no está turquia?





ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Gracias a los himars y desactivar las baterías rusas. Sin la artillería los rusos no son nadie. Les han dado en el talón de alquiles ruso


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ver para creer, hacen falta imagenes de POWs en columnas



No acabo de creerlo.
Parece que algún espabilado ha interpretado un mapa como un movimiento envolvente y cerrado.
Ojalá me equivoque pero de momento lo dejaré en un "no sé Rick..."


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Panchos ni uno, hijoputas traidores.



Ni africanos!
Es donde se están expandiendo.


----------



## Subprime (22 Jul 2022)

Otro Misil marca ACME,


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Jul 2022)

Thanks for make the Txusky thread great again.


Nadie como tú ha colaborado tanto en el éxito de este hilo


----------



## Nicors (22 Jul 2022)

Mali


Kalikatres dijo:


> Ni africanos!
> Es donde se están expandiendo.



Mali ya pertenece a Wagner.


----------



## JAGGER (22 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ejque los himars....



Ya lo dijo el hejpertoh Mc Nulo, es una estupenda oportunidad para que Mamaruskia pruebe sus armas triplesónicas


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

¿En qué capítulo de tu novela va este texto?


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Jul 2022)

¿Como vas a desmontar nada con capítulos de ficción de tu novela?

Entretienes, nada más.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Dicen:
"Supongo que es una mejora con respecto a cuando enviaban comunicaciones sin cifrar que la mitad de Europa podía escuchar."
Y añado: España inclusive. 
Bueno, hay algunas cosas que hay que tener en cuenta:

1/ Están utilizando para distancias cortas la frecuencia de 868 +-1 Mhz, eso ya no es ningún secreto. En esta banda se pierde mucho la señal con la orografía y obstáculos, máxime si utilizan 1/4W, de paso ahorran en el recibo de la luz  para haceros una idea tiene el alcance de un walky convencional de esos de la antena corta. (comparación a lo bruto, perdón)

2/ Para estas frecuencias centimétricas se puede construir una muy pequeña antena que cabe en un bolsillo + electrónica (no quiero entrar en detalles) capaz de localizar por triangulación la posición más o menos exacta de los que tratan de pasar desapercibidos; es más, es capaz de localizar muy exactamente el azimut de las comunicaciones, sólo haría falta elevar un dron en esa dirección. Los ucranianos son en esto MUY buenos.

3/ Ante la segura falta de cobertura, echarán mano del móvil.

4/ Radiolocalizar a los orcos desde un punto elevado va a ser un deporte bastante fácil y divertido.

Dejemos que sueñen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante 
el camino hacia la victoria ha sido empedrado



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Mali
> 
> Mali ya pertenece a Wagner.



Lo de Malí es un drama.
Ya comenté algo recientemente, pero no quiero ensuciar este interesante hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

se habian bebido el combustible?



Subprime dijo:


> Otro Misil marca ACME,


----------



## Ungaunga (22 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El A-10, efectivamente es más lento que el SU-25, pero puede llevar casi el doble de armamento. Pero ojo, es muy maniobrable. No es para nada un ladrillo volador. Incluso el cañón está preparado para combate aéreo. Recuerdo haber leído hace un huevo de años que mas de un piloto de F-16 ha pasado un mal rato en maniobras, intentado cazar un A-10, que lleva 2 misiles Sidewinder, así que cuidado con el. Aparte de que tiene una suite de contra medidas electrónicas muy seria. Y esta pensado para que sea realmente fácil de mantener. Creo que requiere una pista no preparada de 1,2km para despegar, mientras que el SU-25 era de 700 u 800m. En parte por culpa de llevar casi el doble de peso en armas.
> 
> Obviamente se perderían en combate, como cualquier avión que se dedique a ataque a tierra, pero seria mucho mas efectivo que los SU-25. Sobre todo, si con el avión se envían las municiones adecuadas, misiles HellfIre, Maverik, etc. Mi opinión es que Ucrania sería el lugar ideal para todos los A-10 que la USAF quiere retirar. Acabar su existencia haciendo aquello para lo que fueron creados y contra quien se suponía.
> 
> Este video es de una exhibición, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de como se mueve.



Vuela alto para las fotos. Hace años leí una entrevista a un piloto y los entrenaban para moverse rozando la copa de los árboles.

Por lo demás brutal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jul 2022)

pues tiene la pinta de que pasan a ese sistema de 400mW para evitar que los triangulen, porque se sobreentiende que las comunicaciones les eran encriptadas pero vulnerables a triangularizacion; querrian entonces disminuir la distancia.

O igual la explicacion es mas sencilla y es que no tienen equipos mas potentes.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Dicen:
> "Supongo que es una mejora con respecto a cuando enviaban comunicaciones sin cifrar que la mitad de Europa podía escuchar."
> Y añado: España inclusive.
> Bueno, hay algunas cosas que hay que tener en cuenta:
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jul 2022)

__





El ejército de Ucrania destruye un batallón de artillería de obuses de Rusia junto con el personal






www.ukrinform.es


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Jul 2022)

Pues casi tienen cerrada la bolsa!, ayer fallaron al cerrarla por la tenaz resistencia rusa pero siguen cerrando el cerco!
Madre mía si la cierran!


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pues tiene la pinta de que pasan a ese sistema de 400mW para evitar que los triangulen, porque se sobreentiende que las comunicaciones les eran encriptadas pero vulnerables a triangularizacion; querrian entonces disminuir la distancia.
> 
> O igual la explicacion es mas sencilla y es que no tienen equipos mas potentes.



Déjales que sueñen con sistemas de triangulacióndel S XX
Estos viven en la edad media y el tam-tam aún lo usan, como lo de las bengalas.


----------



## favelados (23 Jul 2022)

por cierto he estado unos dias sin mirar noticias de Ukrania salvo algún vistazo al hilo y veo que siguen sin entrar en Siversk...


----------



## favelados (23 Jul 2022)

Así ha quedado el puente de Jerson


----------



## keylargof (23 Jul 2022)

Arriba este hilo que luego entra algún despistado por 1ra vez a Burbuja y cree que sólo hay tarados y pajilleros. 

Calvopez este hilo es lo único que salva a esta puta mierda de foro que es hoy Burbuja, ponle una chincheta hijoputa.


----------



## Turbamulta (23 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se habian bebido el combustible?



Tiene pinta de ser un S-300, llevan una carga para salir del tubo de lanzamiento vertical y encender el motor a distancia segura pero después de salir no se enciende el motor cohete.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Jul 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Vuela alto para las fotos. Hace años leí una entrevista a un piloto y los entrenaban para moverse rozando la copa de los árboles.
> 
> Por lo demás brutal.



A finales de los 80, volviendo de algún viaje familiar, mientras atravesamos Zaragoza, nos pasaron varios de ellos por encima del coche a ras de suelo. El ruido fue brutal y les pudimos ver hasta los remaches.


----------



## Pazuzu 666 (23 Jul 2022)

Supongo que habrá que hacerte caso a tí que a juzgar por lo que has escrito estos últimos meses en el foro se te ve muy bien informado sobre las ciudades que los rusos toman y rodean y sobre como se va a desarrollar la guerra:


----------



## terro6666 (23 Jul 2022)

Mauripol la dejarían hecha una mierda los rusos no?


----------



## OvEr0n (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Gracias a los himars y desactivar las baterías rusas. Sin la artillería los rusos no son nadie. Les han dado en el talón de alquiles ruso



Para cada doctrina de combate ruso la otan tiene perfectamente calculada cada contramedida y han ido suministrando el equipamiento adecuado en cada situación. Eso sumado a la inteligencia usana hace imposible un avance rapido ruso. La doctrina de las columnas blindadas fue liquidada con las armas antitanque ligeras. La doctrina de arrasar con artillería ha sido neutralizada atacando los centros logisticos de municiones con himars. Y asi con cada cambio de estrategia rusa. La otan ha estado estudiando los escenarios de la guerra fria durante decadas y rusia sigue anclada en unas capacidades y doctrinas de esa misma epoca.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?

@Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.

@Hispachad lo mismo hace un tiempo, quizás eran el mismo.

@Godofredo1099 dejo de escribir hace meses.

@Vilux el más veterano casi no escribe últimamente. Estará acojonado porque querrán movilizarle?

@Octavio Cadelo (y sus fuentes exclusivas del frente) ya se dedica a predicar la PAZ y sus últimos 25 mensajes solo machacan esa idea. Qué instrucciones habrá recibido?

@-carrancas es el más simpático. Ex-militar en los Balcanes ya solo se dedica a mensajitos cortos, le tiene al Arquitecto crucificado. El 14 de junio lanzó 22 mensajes seguidos en 22 minutos y en 22 hilos diferentes poniendo el mismo texto contra el Arquitecto. Récord Guiness en el foro.

@Garrapatez es de los fijos. Su cuenta no había publicado nada desde 2014 y de repente a partir del 24 de Febrero de este año, cientos de hilos y mensajes apoyando a Putin*. *

@arriondas tengo mis dudas aunque sus 'fuentes primarias" dan que pensar

Ya me diréis si me dejó alguno.

En definitiva, algo 3sta cambiando entre los CMs del foro y puede ser un buen indicador de que algo está cambiando también en las directrices de los rusos.


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?
> 
> @Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.
> 
> ...



Volveremos al no a la guerra a medida que los ucros expulsen a los rusos. El problema es que no van a movilizar a nadie. La mugremitada está totalmente desacreditada, la Yoli sólo está por cosas chulísimas y Antonio va a fagocitar a los que queden coleando.


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas, no se sabe si esa fabrica iba a suministrar drones a Rusia


Israel realizó ataques aéreos para destruir con éxito una planta de ensamblaje de drones iraníes cerca de Damasco, que estaba programada para suministrar #Putin drones para usar contra #Ukraine 


*La aviación israelí destruyó una empresa iraní para el montaje de drones cerca de Damasco.*

En la mañana del 22 de julio, los medios de comunicación sirios informaron sobre un ataque con misiles desde los Altos del Golán, que fue llevado a cabo por aviones israelíes en el área del aeropuerto militar de Al-Maza, cerca de Damasco.
Según el grupo de monitoreo El Observatorio Sirio de Derechos Humanos (SOHR), el ataque mató a tres soldados sirios, tres extranjeros y dos representantes del Hezbolá libanés.

El SOHR también nombró la lista de objetivos que atacaron las FDI: las oficinas de inteligencia de la Fuerza Aérea Siria, la oficina de un oficial de alto rango en el distrito de Al-Maza, un puesto de control cerca del aeropuerto militar, una carretera cerca de Al-Maza y un Almacén de armas iraní donde se ensamblaron los drones iraníes (el almacén fue completamente destruido).

La publicación de oposición siria Orient News informó por separado sobre la destrucción de una fábrica de drones y la reunión de combatientes iraníes cerca de ella. Fuentes de la publicación aseguran al menos 10 militantes muertos.


Las FDI no comentan oficialmente sobre esta información.

Al mismo tiempo, algunos medios de comunicación ucranianos ya están escribiendo que los drones Shahid-191 y Shahid-129, que probablemente fueron , estaban siendo ensamblados en el almacén destruido. SOHR y los medios sirios no lo mencionaron en absoluto. The Jerusalem Post escribe que los drones en el almacén probablemente estaban destinados a Líbano, Yemen, Siria e Irak.









Israeli aviation destroyed an Iranian company for the assembly of drones near Damascus.


In the morning, Israeli aviation attacked military facilities near Damascus. A warehouse with an enterprise that assembled Iranian drones was destroyed. Ukrainian mass media write that these are the UAVs that Russia requested, but this is not the case




babel.ua


----------



## uberales (23 Jul 2022)

Gloria a estes valientes.


Tiene cojones que hablaras en su momento de tu supuesta superioridad intelectual, dices luego que haces vida en inglés, pero luego se ve que es que no tienes ideíca de español.
"Estéricas" por histéricas. "Agora". Y ahora mismo esto. 

Hueles a enviado de otro país para escribir la publicidad institucional.


----------



## uberales (23 Jul 2022)

Tú no desmontas nada. Solo escribes lo que te pasan y de mala manera...


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @-carrancas es el más simpático. Ex-militar en los Balcanes ya solo se dedica a mensajitos cortos, le tiene al Ariku crucificado.



Simpático es gracias a que nos cachondeemos de él porque por sí mismo no es simpático, más bien cansino, muy muy cansino.


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Es un articulo largo pero interesante , las sanciones si estan haciendo daño a Rusia

*En realidad, la economía rusa está implosionando*
*Nueve mitos sobre los efectos de las sanciones y la retirada de empresas, desmentidos.*


Cinco meses después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, sigue habiendo una sorprendente falta de comprensión por parte de muchos políticos y comentaristas occidentales sobre las dimensiones económicas de la invasión del presidente Vladimir Putin y lo que ha significado para el posicionamiento económico de Rusia tanto a nivel nacional como mundial.

Lejos de ser ineficaces o decepcionantes, como muchos han argumentado, las sanciones internacionales y las retiradas voluntarias de empresas han tenido un efecto devastador en la economía de Rusia. La economía en deterioro ha servido como un complemento poderoso, aunque subestimado, del panorama político en deterioro que enfrenta Putin.

Que estos malentendidos persistan no es del todo sorprendente dada la falta de datos económicos disponibles. De hecho, muchos de los análisis, pronósticos y proyecciones económicos rusos excesivamente optimistas que han proliferado en los últimos meses comparten una falla metodológica crucial: estos análisis extraen la mayoría, si no toda, de su evidencia subyacente de publicaciones económicas periódicas del propio gobierno ruso. . Durante mucho tiempo se ha considerado que las cifras publicadas por el Kremlin son en gran medida, si no siempre, creíbles , pero existen ciertos problemas.

En primer lugar, las publicaciones económicas del Kremlin son cada vez más selectivas: parciales e incompletas, descartando selectivamente las métricas desfavorables. El gobierno ruso ha retenido progresivamente un número cada vez mayor de estadísticas clave que, antes de la guerra, se actualizaban mensualmente , incluidos todos los datos de comercio exterior. Entre estos son estadísticas relativas a las exportaciones e importaciones, particularmente con Europa; datos de producción mensual de petróleo y gas; cantidades de exportación de productos básicos; entradas y salidas de capital; estados financieros de las principales empresas, que solían ser publicados obligatoriamente por las propias empresas; datos de la base monetaria del banco central; datos de inversión extranjera directa; datos sobre préstamos y originación de préstamos; y otros datos relacionados con la disponibilidad de crédito. Incluso Rosaviatsiya, la agencia federal de transporte aéreo, dejó de publicar abruptamente datos sobre el volumen de pasajeros de aerolíneas y aeropuertos.

Desde que el Kremlin dejó de publicar cifras actualizadas, lo que restringió la disponibilidad de datos económicos para que los investigadores pudieran utilizarlos, muchas previsiones económicas excesivamente halagüeñas han extrapolado irracionalmente las publicaciones económicas de los primeros días de la invasión, cuando las sanciones y la retirada empresarial no habían tenido pleno efecto. Incluso las estadísticas favorables que se han publicado son dudosas, dada la presión política que ha ejercido el Kremlin para corromper la integridad estadística.


Conscientes de los peligros de aceptar las estadísticas del Kremlin al pie de la letra, nuestro equipo de expertos, utilizando fuentes de datos directas y en idioma ruso privadas que incluyen datos de consumidores de alta frecuencia, verificaciones de canales cruzados, comunicados de los socios comerciales internacionales de Rusia y extracción de datos de complejos datos de envío, han publicado uno de los primeros análisis económicos completos que miden la actividad económica actual de Rusia cinco meses después de la invasión, con contribuciones de Franek Sokolowski, Michal Wyrebkowski, Mateusz Kasprowicz, Michal Boron, Yash Bhansali y Ryan Vakil. De nuestro análisis, queda claro: las retiradas comerciales y las sanciones están aplastando la economía rusa a corto y largo plazo. Según nuestra investigación, podemos desafiar nueve mitos ampliamente difundidos pero engañosos sobre la supuesta resiliencia económica de Rusia.

*Mito 1: Rusia puede redirigir sus exportaciones de gas y vender a Asia en lugar de a Europa.*
Este es uno de los temas de conversación favoritos y más engañosos de Putin, redoblando su apuesta por un pivote muy publicitado hacia el este . Pero el gas natural no es una exportación fungible para Rusia. Menos del 10 por ciento de la capacidad de gas de Rusia es gas natural licuado, por lo que las exportaciones de gas rusas siguen dependiendo de un sistema de tuberías fijas que transportan gas por tubería. La gran mayoría de los oleoductos de Rusia fluyen hacia Europa ; esos oleoductos, que se originan en el oeste de Rusia, no se pueden conectar a una red incipiente separada de oleoductos que une Siberia oriental con Asia, que contiene solo el 10 por ciento de la capacidad de la red de oleoductos europea. De hecho, los 16.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas exportados por Rusia a China el año pasado representaronmenos del 10 por ciento de los 170 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural enviados por Rusia a Europa.

Los proyectos de gasoductos asiáticos planificados desde hace mucho tiempo que se encuentran actualmente en construcción aún están a años de estar operativos, y mucho menos se iniciaron apresuradamente nuevos proyectos, y la financiación de estos costosos proyectos de gasoductos también ahora pone a Rusia en una desventaja significativa .

En general, Rusia necesita los mercados mundiales mucho más de lo que el mundo necesita los suministros rusos; Europa recibió el 83 por ciento de las exportaciones de gas ruso, pero solo obtuvo el 46 por ciento de su propio suministro de Rusia en 2021. Con una conectividad de gasoductos limitada a Asia, más gas ruso permanece bajo tierra; de hecho, los datos publicados por la compañía energética estatal rusa Gazprom muestran que la producción ya ha bajado más del 35 por ciento interanual este mes. A pesar de todo el chantaje energético de Putin a Europa, lo está haciendo a un costo financiero significativo para sus propias arcas.


*Mito 2: dado que el petróleo es más fungible que el gas, Putin simplemente puede vender más a Asia. *
Las exportaciones de petróleo ruso ahora también reflejan la disminución de la influencia económica y geopolítica de Putin. Reconociendo que Rusia no tiene a quién recurrir, y conscientes de que tienen más opciones de compra que los compradores que Rusia tiene, China e India están impulsando un descuento sin precedentes de aproximadamente $35 en las compras de petróleo de los Urales rusos, a pesar de que el diferencial histórico nunca ha superado los $5, no incluso durante la crisis de Crimea de 2014, y en ocasiones el petróleo ruso se vendió con una prima frente al petróleo Brent y WTI. Además, los petroleros rusos tardan un promedio de 35 días en llegar al este de Asia, frente a dos a siete días en llegar a Europa, razón por la cual históricamente solo el 39 por ciento del petróleo ruso ha ido a Asia frente al 53 por ciento destinado a Europa.

Rusia siente profundamente esta presión sobre el margen, ya que sigue siendo un productor de costos relativamente altos en relación con los otros grandes productores de petróleo, con algunos de los puntos de equilibrio más altos de cualquier país productor. La industria upstream rusa también ha dependido durante mucho tiempo de la tecnología occidental, lo que combinado con la pérdida del antiguo mercado primario de Rusia y la disminución de la influencia económica de Rusia lleva incluso al Ministerio de Energía ruso a revisar a la baja sus proyecciones de producción de petróleo a largo plazo. No hay duda de que, como predijeron muchos expertos en energía, Rusia está perdiendo su condición de superpotencia energética, con un deterioro irreparable de su posicionamiento económico estratégico como un antiguo proveedor confiable de productos básicos.






Continua


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

*Mito 3: Rusia está compensando la pérdida de negocios e importaciones occidentales reemplazándolos con importaciones de Asia.*
Las importaciones juegan un papel importante dentro de la economía interna de Rusia, que consiste en alrededor del 20 por ciento del PIB ruso y, a pesar de los delirios belicosos de Putin de autosuficiencia total, el país necesita insumos, piezas y tecnología cruciales de socios comerciales vacilantes. A pesar de algunas fugas persistentes en la cadena de suministro, las importaciones rusas se han derrumbado en más del 50 por ciento en los últimos meses.

China no se ha movido en el mercado ruso en la medida en que muchos temían; de hecho, según los comunicados mensuales más recientes de la Administración General de Aduanas de China, las exportaciones chinas a Rusia se desplomaron en más del 50 por ciento desde el comienzo del año hasta abril, cayendo de más de $ 8,1 mil millones mensuales a $ 3,8 mil millones. Teniendo en cuenta que China exporta siete veces más a Estados Unidos que Rusia, parece que incluso las empresas chinas están más preocupadas por infringir las sanciones estadounidenses que por perder posiciones marginales en el mercado ruso, lo que refleja la débil mano económica de Rusia con sus socios comerciales globales.

*Mito 4: el consumo interno ruso y la salud del consumidor siguen siendo fuertes.*

Algunos de los sectores que más dependen de las cadenas de suministro internacionales se han visto afectados por una inflación debilitante de alrededor del 40-60 por ciento, con volúmenes de ventas extremadamente bajos. Por ejemplo, las ventas de automóviles extranjeros en Rusia cayeron en un promedio del 95 por ciento en las principales compañías automotrices, y las ventas se detuvieron por completo.

En medio de la escasez de suministros, el aumento de los precios y el desvanecimiento de la confianza de los consumidores, no sorprende que las lecturas del índice de gerentes de compras de Rusia, que captura cómo los gerentes de compras ven la economía, se hayan desplomado, particularmente para los pedidos nuevos , junto con caídas en el gasto del consumidor y las ventas minoristas . datos en alrededor de un 20 por ciento año tras año. Otras lecturas de datos de alta frecuencia, como las ventas de comercio electrónico dentro de Yandex y el tráfico en la misma tienda en los sitios minoristas de Moscú, refuerzan las fuertes caídas en el gasto y las ventas de los consumidores, sin importar lo que diga el Kremlin.

*Mito 5: Las empresas globales no se han retirado realmente de Rusia, y la fuga de negocios, capital y talento de Rusia es exagerada.*
Las empresas globales representan  alrededor del 12 por ciento de la fuerza laboral de Rusia (5 millones de trabajadores) y, como resultado de la retirada empresarial , más de 1000 empresas que representan alrededor del 40 por ciento del PIB de Rusia han reducido sus operaciones en el país, revirtiendo el valor de tres décadas de inversión extranjera. y respaldar una fuga simultánea sin precedentes de capital y talento en un éxodo masivo de 500.000 personas , muchas de las cuales son exactamente los trabajadores altamente educados y técnicamente calificados que Rusia no puede permitirse perder. Incluso el alcalde de Moscú ha reconocido una pérdida masiva esperada de puestos de trabajo a medida que las empresas pasan por el proceso de cierre completo .

*Mito 6: Putin tiene un superávit presupuestario gracias a los altos precios de la energía.*
Rusia está en camino de tener un déficit presupuestario este año equivalente al 2 por ciento del PIB, según su propio ministro de finanzas, una de las pocas veces que el presupuesto ha tenido déficit en años, a pesar de los altos precios de la energía, gracias al gasto insostenible de Putin. juerga; Además de los aumentos dramáticos en el gasto militar, Putin está recurriendo a una intervención fiscal y monetaria evidentemente insostenible y dramática, incluida una larga lista de proyectos favoritos del Kremlin, todos los cuales han contribuido a que la oferta monetaria casi se duplique en Rusia desde que comenzó la invasión. El gasto imprudente de Putin claramente está poniendo bajo presión las finanzas del Kremlin.

*Mito 7: Putin tiene cientos de miles de millones de dólares en fondos para tiempos difíciles, por lo que es poco probable que las finanzas del Kremlin se vean afectadas en el corto plazo.*
El desafío más obvio que enfrentan los fondos para tiempos difíciles de Putin es el hecho de que de sus alrededor de $ 600 mil millones en reservas de divisas, acumuladas a partir de años de ingresos por petróleo y gas, $ 300 mil millones están congelados y fuera del alcance de los países aliados en los Estados Unidos. Europa y Japón restringiendo el acceso. Ha habido algunos llamamientos para apoderarse de estos 300.000 millones de dólares para financiar la reconstrucción de Ucrania.

Las reservas de divisas extranjeras restantes de Putin están disminuyendo a un ritmo alarmante, en alrededor de $ 75 mil millones desde el comienzo de la guerra. Los críticos señalan que las reservas oficiales de divisas del banco central técnicamente solo pueden disminuir debido a las sanciones internacionales impuestas al banco central, y sugieren que las instituciones financieras no sancionadas como Gazprombank aún podrían acumular tales reservas en lugar del banco central. Si bien esto puede ser técnicamente cierto, al mismo tiempo no hay evidencia que sugiera que Gazprombank realmente esté acumulando reservas dada la presión considerable en su propio libro de préstamos.

Además, aunque el Ministerio de Finanzas había planeado restablecer una regla presupuestaria rusa de larga data según la cual los ingresos excedentes de las ventas de petróleo y gas deberían canalizarse hacia el fondo de riqueza soberana, Putin eliminó esta propuesta, así como las pautas que la acompañaban, que indicaban cómo y dónde la riqueza nacional. El fondo se puede gastar, ya que el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, planteó la idea de retirar fondos del Fondo Nacional de Riqueza equivalentes a un tercio de todo el fondo para pagar este déficit este año. Si Rusia tiene un déficit presupuestario que requiere la retirada de un tercio de su fondo soberano de riqueza cuando los ingresos del petróleo y el gas aún son relativamente fuertes, todas las señales indican que el Kremlin se puede estar quedando sin dinero mucho más rápido de lo que se aprecia convencionalmente.

Continua


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

*Mito 8: El rublo es la moneda de mayor rendimiento del mundo este año. *
Uno de los temas de conversación favoritos de la propaganda de Putin, la apreciación del rublo es un reflejo artificial de un control de capital draconiano sin precedentes, que se encuentra entre los más restrictivos del mundo. Las restricciones hacen que sea imposible para cualquier ruso comprar dólares legalmente o incluso acceder a la mayoría de sus depósitos en dólares, al tiempo que inflan artificialmente la demanda a través de compras forzadas por parte de los principales exportadores, todo lo cual sigue vigente en gran medida en la actualidad.


De todos modos, el tipo de cambio oficial es engañoso, ya que, como era de esperar, el rublo cotiza a volúmenes drásticamente reducidos en comparación con antes de la invasión debido a la baja liquidez. Según muchos informes , gran parte de este antiguo comercio ha migrado a mercados negros de rublos no oficiales. Incluso el Banco de Rusia ha admitido que el tipo de cambio es más un reflejo de las políticas gubernamentales y una expresión contundente de la balanza comercial del país que mercados de divisas líquidos de libre comercio.

*Mito 9: La implementación de sanciones y retiros comerciales ahora está en gran parte hecha, y no se necesita más presión económica. *
La economía de Rusia se ha visto gravemente dañada, pero las retiradas comerciales y las sanciones aplicadas contra Rusia están incompletas. Incluso con el deterioro en el posicionamiento de las exportaciones de Rusia, continúa obteniendo demasiados ingresos por petróleo y gas de la exclusión de las sanciones, lo que sostiene el extravagante gasto interno de Putin y ofusca las debilidades económicas estructurales. La Escuela de Economía de Kyiv y el Grupo de Trabajo Internacional Yermak-McFaul han liderado el camino al proponer sanciones adicionales a través de sanciones individuales , sanciones energéticas y sanciones financieras .sanciones, encabezada por el exembajador estadounidense en Rusia Michael McFaul y los expertos Tymofiy Mylovanov, Nataliia Shapoval y Andriy Boytsun. De cara al futuro, no hay salida del olvido económico para Rusia mientras los países aliados permanezcan unidos para mantener y aumentar la presión de las sanciones contra Rusia.

Los titulares derrotistas que argumentan que la economía de Rusia se ha recuperado simplemente no son fácticos: los hechos son que, según cualquier medida y en cualquier nivel, la economía rusa se tambalea y ahora no es el momento de pisar el freno.









Actually, the Russian Economy Is Imploding


Nine myths about the effects of sanctions and business retreats, debunked.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Comparar Mariupol con Paris 

Creo que te tendrías que cambiar el nick a "Antoñita la Fantástica". Porque eres chica, no?

Encima lo tienes con dos bonitas Zetas. No me des las gracias.


----------



## ELVR (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, no se sabe si esa fabrica iba a suministrar drones a Rusia
> 
> 
> Israel realizó ataques aéreos para destruir con éxito una planta de ensamblaje de drones iraníes cerca de Damasco, que estaba programada para suministrar #Putin drones para usar contra #Ukraine
> ...



Aun sin guerra, perdón operación heZpecial militar, en Ucrania , los israelíes se la hubiesen cargado igualmente. No hace falta ir tan lejos para buscar motivos.


----------



## Vilux (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Comparar Mariupol con Paris



Tonto... luna... dedo...


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Tonto... luna... dedo...



Vamos a lo interesante. Te van a reclamar para movilizarte o no? De cuál de los dos bandos? Eres tan polifacético que igual te reclaman de los dos.

Ya ves que nos preocupamos por los viejos amigos del foro


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vilux (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vamos a lo interesante. Te van a reclamar para movilizarte o no? De cuál de los dos bandos? Eres tan polifacético que igual te reclaman de los dos.
> 
> Ya ves que nos preocupamos por los viejos amigos del foro



Todos los mercenarios extranjeros están combatiendo en el mismo lado.

Un hecho que habla por sí solo.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

de 8 en 8...


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Todos los mercenarios extranjeros están combatiendo en el mismo lado.
> 
> Un hecho que habla por sí solo.



Pero tú no serías mercenario, tú eres de allí, no? O sólo la parienta? 

En cualquier caso luchar por el bando de la familia se considera ser un "voluntario" toda la vida.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

En cualquier cementerio en z-country. Se les estan quedando unos bonitos cementerios a los ruskis


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

Las estimaciones de inteligencia de EE. UU. sugieren que las fuerzas ucranianas han utilizado HIMARS para eliminar más de 100 objetivos rusos de "alto valor".


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Aun sin guerra, perdón operación heZpecial militar, en Ucrania , los israelíes se la hubiesen cargado igualmente. No hace falta ir tan lejos para buscar motivos.



Si seguramente hubiera caído pero veo un extraño timing en esto, viaja Putin a Irán a pedir ayuda y a los pocos días los israelíes se cargan la fabrica de drones que supuestamente iban a proporcionar a Rusia
los servicios de inteligencia han funcionado


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?
> 
> @Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.
> 
> ...



pues que van perdiendo (en realidad, han perdido ya, pero no saben cómo comunicarlo sin verse humillados profundamente)

y que lo mismo ya no reciben pasta de sus empleadores


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky y el Barrio Sésamo Ruso
En la era Putin lo que se lleva es el adoctrinamiento infantil con otro tipo de personajes

¿Cuáles son las reglas no escritas de los programas de televisión para niños?







El lunes, "Buenas noches, niños" muestra una muñeca de plastilina abandonada para sentarse y ver la pantalla en blanco de la televisión soviética. Luego, con cada día de la semana, se sumaba la cantidad de juguetes de plastilina.

¡Buenas noches, niños! ( Spokoinoi nochi, malishi ) era el único programa de televisión que todos los niños soviéticos sintonizaban a las 20:45.
Imagine dos generaciones de niños de preescolar y primaria desde Kyiv hasta Vladivostok viendo el mismo programa transmitido desde Moscú.

La primera emisión del programa fue el 1 de septiembre de 1964. Los personajes principales eran marionetas que les contaban cuentos de hadas.
Cada personaje tenía una personalidad propia.







Philia Dog (diminutivo de Philip) es noble, elegante, sabe cortejar a las mujeres.

Khryusha ('Oink-er') Pig es un rebelde imprudente que siempre se resiste a las reglas generalmente aceptadas.

Stepashka Hare es cobarde, razonable, conocedora.

Karkusha ('Craw-er') Crow está interesado en cosas interesantes y ropa nueva como un occidental decadente.

Recibieron las voces de los actores infantiles del Teatro Sergei Obraztsov.







El domingo, al final del ciclo de presentación, una muñeca y su manager miraban la pantalla en blanco. La televisión, como la vida, es ilusión.

El papel del líder era uno de los adultos, intelectuales con talento para edificar, que dirigían conversaciones instructivas y explicativas. Al final del programa, mostraron una caricatura sobre el tema tratado.

En la era de Putin, las cosas han llegado a un punto crítico. Ya no se permitía a los intelectuales hablar con los niños pequeños.

El programa se convirtió en un reflejo de lo que Rusia se ha convertido: Gangsta Paradise y un canal de adoctrinamiento infantil.







No, esto no es un orco. Un elemento permanente en Good Night, Kids es Nikolai Valuev, un boxeador campeón. También es miembro de la Duma (del ruso, “pensar”). Es el modelo a seguir masculino.







Oksana Fyrodorova, Miss San Petersburgo, Miss Rusia y destronada Miss Universo 2002, es el modelo a seguir femenino. Ha sido la presentadora principal de Buenas noches, niños durante 19 años.

Dato curioso: Oskana se acostó con Donald Trump y él la ayudó a conseguir el título del concurso. Muchos papás ven el programa con sus hijos gracias a ella. ¡Ponte duro!

Continua


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Los padres tendrían su mano de vida para ser este tipo abrazando a la ex amante de Trump por detrás para manipular el títere de la liebre.







El portavoz del Ministerio de Guerra, Igor Konashenkov, es un incansable narrador de repugnantes cuentos de hadas sobre los éxitos de SMO, un mentiroso patológico, un propagandista que promueve una guerra sangrienta con el país vecino llamando nazis a las mismas personas que crecieron viendo este programa.







¿Y qué hay de Igor Girkin, quien desempeñó un papel clave en la anexión de Crimea y organizó grupos militantes en Donbas que desestabilizaron la región y la llevaron a una guerra sin fin? Ha estado llamando recientemente a la movilización para formar un ejército de un millón de efectivos y conquistar toda Ucrania.

En la era de Putin, el presentador del programa infantil número uno en Rusia se acostó con Trump para ganar Miss Universo, quien invita a criminales de guerra al programa para enseñar a los niños lecciones invaluables de la vida.

No es de extrañar que se haya reducido a esto:
















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Yo siempre pensé que Rusia nunca daba el tope, hasta que ocurrió la guerra de Afganistán y las de Chechenia, con una cantidad de regimientos, con nombres rimbombantes que llamaban la atención de lo limitados que estaban. Eso no ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## ELVR (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (23 Jul 2022)

Otro capítulo de los relatos de ficción de Coco. Esta vez, “sé que tengo la verdad de mi parte”. 
Le doy un 5/10, no es de los mejores y se nota cierto cansancio. 
Ánimo, sigue esforzándote!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)

se han cargado la bateria, pero el bajo y el guitarra han huido 



Dr Polux dijo:


> de 8 en 8...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



siempre ponen jovenzuelas frescas


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)

desrribando este puente no hace falta inutilizar la presa para aislar la ciudad de jerson


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

En Rusia, dos hombres que gritaban "Estamos por Rusia" destruyeron las señales de tráfico azul y amarillas porque se parecían a la bandera de Ucrania. ¿Cuánto tardará la sociedad rusa en recuperarse de esta locura?…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)

puede que pusieran esos carteles porque fenecían borrachos atropellados como cucarachas,
darwin



Dr Polux dijo:


> En Rusia, dos hombres que gritaban "Estamos por Rusia" destruyeron las señales de tráfico azul y amarillas porque se parecían a la bandera de Ucrania. ¿Cuánto tardará la sociedad rusa en recuperarse de esta locura?…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)

se confirma que acordar algo con rusia no merece el viaje



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)

5º columna en la izmierda valenciana, podemita


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (23 Jul 2022)

Nuevamente en sus mejores cines: "Un gabacho y un boche me robaron el haloperidol y desde entonces posteo en este subforo"


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

otra repentinitis rusa, esta vez el diseñador de armas de precisión, esas armas que al final no lo son tanto

En Moscú, el subjefe de los complejos de alta precisión NPO, Konoplyov, de 46 años, murió repentinamente. Una ONG que se ocupa de armas de alta precisión. Konoplyov ha estado trabajando en estructuras estatales relacionadas con armamentos desde 2008. Nuevamente, la muerte absolutamente accidental del administrador estatal de Putin.



*Director adjunto de NPO "Complejos de alta precisión" murió en Moscu*


Dmitry Konoplev, director adjunto de NPO High Precision Complexes, murió en Moscú. Tenía 45 años.

El gobernador de la región de Tula, Alexei Dyumin, expresó sus condolencias por la muerte del jefe de la empresa de defensa.

Según Moskovsky Komsomolets, la muerte del hombre fue repentina. En ese momento estaba en una clínica privada en Moscú, en Krasnaya Presnya. La enfermedad cardiovascular fue citada como la causa provisional de muerte.









Заместитель директора НПО «Высокоточные комплексы» умер в Москве


Заместитель директора НПО «Высокоточные комплексы» Дмитрий Коноплев скончался в Москве. Ему было 45 лет. Губернатор Тульской области Алексей Дюмин выразил соболезнования по причине смерти руководителя оборонного предприятия. Как сообщает Московский комсомолец,




tula-news.net


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Rusia, dos hombres que gritaban "Estamos por Rusia" destruyeron las señales de tráfico azul y amarillas porque se parecían a la bandera de Ucrania. ¿Cuánto tardará la sociedad rusa en recuperarse de esta locura?…



creo que el más bajito es carrancas


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jul 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> creo que el más bajito es carrancas



Lastima que no se le oiga porque seguro que dice algo de unos HIMARS y de un tal Ariki Mau.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?
> 
> @Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.
> 
> ...



Godofredo sigue escribiendo todos los días pero en distintos temas, porque a diferencia de ti, del de la Horda o de Joseant2022, no es un monotemático enfermizo ni un cibervoluntario a sueldo.
Saludos para tu amo, panoli.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?
> 
> @Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.
> 
> ...



En cualquier momento aparece Putin cantando Imagine haciendo que toca el piano.


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Estamos bombardeando el puerto hoy. Porque siempre respetamos los acuerdos que firmamos. 




El Secretario General 
@antonioguterres
condena inequívocamente los bombardeos denunciados hoy en el puerto ucraniano de Odesa. Es imperativo el pleno cumplimiento de los compromisos contraídos ayer por la Federación de Rusia, Ucrania y Turquía: 



Modus operandi de la política exterior de Rusia: 
1) Rusia crea el problema
2) Rusia pretende buscar una solución diplomática al problema
3) Rusia firma un acuerdo
4) Rusia no respeta el acuerdo
5) Rusia culpa a todos los demás por sus propias acciones y errores
6) Aclare y repita.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si seguramente hubiera caído pero veo un extraño timing en esto, viaja Putin a Irán a pedir ayuda y a los pocos días los israelíes se cargan la fabrica de drones que supuestamente iban a proporcionar a Rusia
> los servicios de inteligencia han funcionado



No hace falta mucha inteligencia para entender que los clérigos iban a pedir a cambio de los drones joder a Israel.
En esos casos se ataca sin dar voz de alto.
Edito: cuánto más se acerque Rusia a Irán, Israel se acercará a Ucrania. Y ya sabemos que Israel va palante palante palante como el elefante.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

Vilkha MLRS ucranianos en acción. Alcance 130-140km


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hace falta mucha inteligencia para entender que los clérigos iban a pedir a cambio de los drones joder a Israel.
> En esos casos se ataca sin dar voz de alto.
> Edito: cuánto más se acerque Rusia a Irán, Israel se acercará a Ucrania. Y ya sabemos que Israel va palante palante palante como el elefante.



Los israelitas NO avisan. Como vean peligrar un mínimo de su integridad entran con TODO.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estamos bombardeando el puerto hoy. Porque siempre respetamos los acuerdos que firmamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que ni un día han tardado en no cumplir lo acordado. Se nota que Putin quería hacer una sacada de rabo BROOOOTAL en plan "los rusos tenemos fama de pasarnos los acuerdos por el arco del triunfo y mirad si es así que ayer firmamos no bombardear el puerto de Odesa y hoy por la mañana ya lo estábamos bombardeando antes incluso de tomarnos las campurrianas".


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, no se sabe si esa fabrica iba a suministrar drones a Rusia
> 
> 
> Israel realizó ataques aéreos para destruir con éxito una planta de ensamblaje de drones iraníes cerca de Damasco, que estaba programada para suministrar #Putin drones para usar contra #Ukraine
> ...



El favor que hacen los judios al planeta y la civilización conteniendo a los moros en oriente próximo es impagable


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que ni un día han tardado en no cumplir lo acordado. Se nota que Putin quería hacer una sacada de rabo BROOOOTAL en plan "los rusos tenemos fama de pasarnos los acuerdos por el arco del triunfo y mirad si es así que ayer firmamos no bombardear el puerto de Odesa y hoy por la mañana ya lo estábamos bombardeando antes incluso de tomarnos las campurrianas".



Que parte del puerto han bombardeado ?

Puedes bombardear un arsenal de misiles antibuque, te sonará lo del Moskva , o una terminal de carga de grano.

De acuerdos mejor no hablar mucho, estamos como estamos porque Poroshenko y Zelensky no cumplieron los acuerdos de Minsk y Minsk 2.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> De acuerdos mejor no hablar mucho, estamos como estamos porque Poroshenko y Zelensky no cumplieron los acuerdos de Minsk y Minsk 2.



Pero los de las republiquetas sí los cumplieron ¿a que sí?


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que parte del puerto han bombardeado ?
> 
> Puedes bombardear un arsenal de misiles antibuque, te sonará lo del Moskva , o una terminal de carga de grano.



Los ucranianos han dicho que han bombardeado una planta de procesamiento de grano:



Habrá que esperar a que desde el Krenlim nos digan que en realidad han bombardeado unos biolaboratorios financiados por Soros o una guardería llena de nazis jugando al mus.


----------



## Trovador (23 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los israelitas NO avisan. Como vean peligrar un mínimo de su integridad entran con TODO.



Es normal, Israel no puede hacer guerras defensivas, no tiene profundidad para ello.


----------



## keylargof (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estamos bombardeando el puerto hoy. Porque siempre respetamos los acuerdos que firmamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se debe considerar a los rusos como humanos. No se comportan como tales. No respetan nada de lo que significa la civilización. No respetan la vida de inocentes, no respetan acuerdos, no respetan a los vulnerables. Nada.

Son bestias, y como tal han de ser tratadas.


----------



## Nicors (23 Jul 2022)

Ayer mismo un agricultor ucraniano decía en el canal 24 h que no confiaba en los rusos para llevar a cabo el acuerdo.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

Los rusos tienen problemas con el personal y el suministro de municiones debido al trabajo exitoso de los artilleros #Ukrainian Actualmente, los rusos utilizan principalmente mercenarios de compañías militares privadas en sus ataques. Los orcos se están reagrupando debido a sus pérdidas significativas.


https://twitter.com/serhey_hayday/status/1550576596943249415


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (23 Jul 2022)

Vaya, que mala suerte tienen los rusos que han perdido otro puente justo en la carretera que une Nova Kharkova con Jerson, la ruta alternativa que les quedaba a los rusos



Seis buracos muy limpios, hacen bien en huir ahora, todavía se puede hacer a pie o en coche


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

El presunto depósito de armas ruso en la ocupada Horlivka explota.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2022)

Armenia tenía el apoyo ruso....XD..


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Vaya, que mala suerte tienen los rusos que han perdido otro puente justo en la carretera que une Nova Kharkova con Jerson, la ruta alternativa que les quedaba a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> Seis buracos muy limpios, hacen bien en huir ahora, todavía se puede hacer a pie o en coche



Es muy interesante lo que están haciendo de dañar los puentes sin destruirlos, yo sigo pensando que no lo hacen con Himars, pienso que son obuses de 155mm.




Esto forma parte de un movimiento mayor, pero hay muchas probabilidades en la zona sur. Lo mas interesante de esta zona es la presa, la linea azul creo que es la canalización que lleva el agua a Crimea. Los rusos no pueden volar la presa ni dañarla, a los Ukranianos tampoco en principio les interesa, es la llave de Crimea y de la guerra en el sur. Si los Ukranianos la pueden capturar lo lógico seria minarla y usarla como moneda de cambio.

En esta presa vamos a ver cosas,






A parte la presa puente es ahora mismo es la única linea de subministros. Parece que los rusos han enviado refuerzos a la zona porque se lo ven venir. Una posibilidad es un ataque con los Himars a los puentes ferroviarios de Melitopol para cortar la llegada de material pesado.

También es posible que toda esta presión sea un señuelo para atraer tropas rusas a la zona y luego atacar con lo que puedan a Melitopol para dejarlos entre dos frentes.

Otra posibilidad es que el sur sea una distracción para frenar la ofensiva rusa en el Dombas, ponerse a la defensiva en el sur y que los Ukranianos puedan atacar Izum que parece que es la llave logística de los ataques sobre el Dombas.





otro mapa


----------



## ghawar (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

pim pam pum


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

La tarde esta calentita


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

Los lugareños de Kherson informan que uno de los grandes puestos de control rusos estaba vacío hoy. Puesto de control a la salida por el puente Antonovsky.


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Como pueden ser tan cínicos e hipócritas?


Rusia le ha dicho a Turquía que "no tiene nada que ver" con el ataque con misiles en el puerto de Odesa y que está "investigando cuidadosamente" la situación, dijo el ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, después de las conversaciones con Rusia. Anteriormente, las Naciones Unidas y la Unión Europea condenaron los bombardeos.



Este tipo de misil es ruso
"Rusia negó su participación" Me pregunto quién podría haber disparado estos misiles de crucero Kalibr en Odesa. Claramente, Rusia nunca mentiría.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

La primera evidencia documental de la presencia de los sistemas de defensa aérea autopropulsados Stormer británicos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuya transferencia se informó anteriormente.

Lleva 3 misiles Starstreak y 5 Martlet.


----------



## ELVR (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esos "valientes" son los que, precisamente en Jersón, apalizaron a manifestantes pacíficos que se mostraban en contra de la invasión.

Eso sí, muy tacticool la boina roja y el camo copiado del A-TACS


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

Pazuzu 666 dijo:


> Supongo que habrá que hacerte caso a tí que a juzgar por lo que has escrito estos últimos meses en el foro se te ve muy bien informado sobre las ciudades que los rusos toman y rodean y sobre como se va a desarrollar la guerra:



A ese defecador compulsivo lo tengo en el ignore. Ignore no recíproco, para que me lea.


----------



## paconan (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Encima hay pagos distintos según de donde sean los reclutados
Los muertos valen mas para Putin según de donde procedan, hasta para eso hay discriminación en Rusia

Putin está tratando de enviar principalmente a las minorías étnicas a la guerra para evitar la movilización general de grupos étnicos de rusia - 
@TheStudyofWar
. Además, la muerte de un soldado de la región de Moscú vale 2 veces la muerte de uno de Ekaterimburgo y 3 veces la muerte de un soldado de Buriatia en pagos del gobierno. 


Luego ves cosas como esta


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jul 2022)

Tenología ¿ rusa ? punta.. Una tableta. Parece que ucraniana-


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los lugareños de Kherson informan que uno de los grandes puestos de control rusos estaba vacío hoy. Puesto de control a la salida por el puente Antonovsky.



Me sorprendería mucho que se retiraran en desbandada, a los putinistas les da algo. Pero parece que el melon esta casi maduro

Pero es frecuente que cuando se ven perdidos, los que estan en primera linea y que los mismos civiles les van a dar. Esperemos a ver como evolucióna


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Vaya jeta que tienes. Eres el o la Pro Putin del subforo más enterada de los que pasa con los polvorines y luego pones esto de abajo en el hilo general. Las docenas de videos que se han visto en este hilo serán fuegos artificiales por las fiesta del pueblo, no?  Tienes la credibilidad de un trilero de Benidorm sacándole la pasta a los ánglos.

"*Los HIMARS han destrozado 2 polvorines reales y con valor superior a lo que cuesta un misil de esos, como mucho*. Los rusos se han adaptado al segundo día, y ahora lo HIMARS son otra bazofia más, que los rusos tienen casi 200 Tornados que son igual o mejor que los 12 ó 16 HIMARS que hayan tenido los ucranianos."


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué está pasando con los CMs Rusos?
> 
> @Inaceptable acaba de borrar la cuenta y todos sus mensajes después de flodear brutalmente el Subforo el último mes.
> 
> ...



No conozco a nadie, mi yaya me ha dicho que no me ajunte con esa escoria. .

Recuerdo una discusión que tuve con un nick de esos multicuenta que provenía de sudamérica, intento rebatirme de un tema técnico abrumándome con cientos de graficos, estadísticas... todo proveniente de USA y en inglés, seguramente de libros "técnicos" y de ideas radicales, pero era un tema que yo conocía perfectamente por haber estado trabajando en él! y piqué en el sentido de que yo me trabajaba a tecla todo y él (y seguramente otros, me sonaba a grupo) todos los días lanzándome "información" kilométrica que yo flipaba porque muchas cosas no tenían nada que ver y encima me lo leía todo!, hasta que un alma caritativa me dijo que no le hiciese ni caso que era un hater total...me abrió los ojos y lo envié a la mierda; con lo poco que a mí me cuesta!  .
Le puse una celada para que me explicase una maniobra en una línea de alta tensión y cayó como un bellaco, era un troll, un hijoputa auténtico con más gente detras que se dedican de ir a por uno y tratar de machacarlo y hacerle la vida imposible.
Creo que fue mi primer ignorado.
Hay que ir con cuidado con esa gentuza pues hacen mucho daño, el hilo-basura chincheta es un ejemplo.


----------



## ELVR (23 Jul 2022)

> Coco Portugal dijo:






> Hay que leer entre líneas, pero cualquiera que sepa sumar, sacará una conclusión clara sobre lo que pasó en Bucha.
> 
> Estoy leyendo en medios occidentales, que los que han colaborado con Rusia en la capital Jersón, recibirán su castigo cuando la ciudad vuelva a manos ucranianas.



@Coco Portugal : parece que @Icibatreuh ha sido más rápido contestando que tú borrando.

¿Así que crees que Jersón va a caer?

¿Eres chicharrero?


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los ucranianos han dicho que han bombardeado una planta de procesamiento de grano:
> 
> 
> 
> Habrá que esperar a que desde el Krenlim nos digan que en realidad han bombardeado unos biolaboratorios financiados por Soros o una guardería llena de nazis jugando al mus.




Bueno, pues parece que la mentira ucra ha durado apenas dos horas y reconocida por medio agencia Tryxa News.

Sinceramente no he visto tu post desmintiendo este tema, será casualidad.

No han sufrido daños las instalaciones de grano.

En todo caso Rusia se ha comportado como una total imbécil al llegar a un acuerdo ridículo para permitir sacar el grano que en realidad es de multinacionales occidentales como Montsanto mientras siguen las sanciones contra ellos. 

Ya , si permiten que sus barcos de grano no les dejen pasar por Bósforo sería ridículo.

Esperamos que esos barcos que van a llevarse el grano no lleven armas y el control sea efectivo, si está la ONU es poco de fiar el control.

En fin, voy a ver como va el embolsamiento de las tropas rusas , miles de soldados, y la próxima contraofensiva , esta sí definitiva, a la zona de Kherson.

Ah, ahora sí que es verdad que se esté abriendo fuego contra los reactores de Energodar y no fuego errático sino drones dirigidos. No veo la noticia en medios occidentales, ni el italiano de la agencia de energía nuclear quejarse, ni comentario en este hilo. Que cosas pasan, con la objetividad que se presume aquí.

Respecto al puente, no son daños muy fuertes pero yo sí reconozco que es un éxito bombardear el puente, amén de que piense que son ensayos para algo más grande. Pero...creo que ni con los puentes demolidos dejarían de recibir suministros, está la.presa y hay medios aéreos. Pero yo sí reconozco que es un éxito parcial.


----------



## Vilux (23 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero tú no serías mercenario, tú eres de allí, no? O sólo la parienta?
> 
> En cualquier caso luchar por el bando de la familia se considera ser un "voluntario" toda la vida.



Mi parienta ucraniana, que has oido campanas pero no sabes donde.

Desde el Maidán es un puto vertedero. Si no fuera por los fascistas de retaguardia la gente les pondría alfombra roja al ejército ídem.


----------



## Aguilucho (23 Jul 2022)

Jajaja como todos los mensajes que te ha puesto el otro forero, que escribistes los primeros días... vamos, que si tu dices que está fracasando, viendo tu historial es que ESTA YENDO PERFECTAMENTE, porque NO ACIERTAS NI UNA 
Pero es normal de los cobrarublos, repetís lo que os dicen por telegram y lo repetís una y otra vez por un puñado de rublos, aunque sean mentiras evidentes que den vergüenza ajena.
He intentado recordar algo que hayan dicho los rusos que haya sido verdad, aunque fuera una sola cosa... y creo que no ha habido ninguna. 
Todo, absolutamente TODO lo que dicen desde Rusia se ha demostrado falso.


----------



## Nicors (23 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Jajaja como todos los mensajes que te ha puesto el otro forero, que escribistes los primeros días... vamos, que si tu dices que está fracasando, viendo tu historial es que ESTA YENDO PERFECTAMENTE, porque NO ACIERTAS NI UNA
> Pero es normal de los cobrarublos, repetís lo que os dicen por telegram y lo repetís una y otra vez por un puñado de rublos, aunque sean mentiras evidentes que den vergüenza ajena.
> He intentado recordar algo que hayan dicho los rusos que haya sido verdad, aunque fuera una sola cosa... y creo que no ha habido ninguna.
> Todo, absolutamente TODO lo que dicen desde Rusia se ha demostrado falso.



No todo viene de Rusia. La revista ejércitos, cuando narra las batallas siempre se refiere a las fuerzas orcas, como Rusia y sus aliados. Es un medio español que bebe fuentes rusas, y dice que Rusia tiene aliados en el campo de batalla, impresionante.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (23 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No todo viene de Rusia. La revista ejércitos, cuando narra las batallas siempre se refiere a las fuerzas orcas, como Rusia y sus aliados. Es un medio español que bebe fuentes rusas, y dice que Rusia tiene aliados en el campo de batalla, impresionante.



Putin ha financiado durante años todo aquello que desestabilice a Europa.
Por ejemplo, todos los independentistas catalufos tenían el "soporte" de Rusia, financiación, etc. Y son esos mismos independentistas los que están por los foros vomitando la basura pro rusa. Por eso parece que los orcos tienen tantos "apoyos", porque obedecen lo que les dicen sus amos. O cortan el grifo. Y claro, se quedan sin rublos...
Lo cual es curioso, porque si una región rusa intentara independizarse... los lideres serían detenidos, torturados o directamente asesinados inmediatamente por el Kremlin. Son tan tontos que no ven que están siendo utilizados, se creen que realmente ese país genocida llamado rusia desea lo mejor para ellos...


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

Otros que se van de Rusia.
Pues anda que si se van estos...  .

https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/article-712878


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 5º columna en la izmierda valenciana, podemita



Demasiado bien viven esta gentuza HDLGP, menudo payaso, como ninot de falla.
Cuándo lo queman? porque seguro que no lo indultan.

P.D. La red chiringuitera de compra de votos y cheques directos con que tienen financiados a los suyos en Valencia es inmensa por lo que echarlos va a ser harto difícil. 
Son una mafia.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Jul 2022)

El Kherson ocupado ahora está aislado del suministro de armas pesadas y vehículos blindados.


----------



## ghawar (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (23 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No se podía de saber


----------



## keylargof (23 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Encima hay pagos distintos según de donde sean los reclutados
> Los muertos valen mas para Putin según de donde procedan, hasta para eso hay discriminación en Rusia
> 
> Putin está tratando de enviar principalmente a las minorías étnicas a la guerra para evitar la movilización general de grupos étnicos de rusia -
> ...



Virgen Santa, he visto gente con mejor pinta en las 3000 viviendas


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La cara de los Kremlinitas supera la dureza del mejor acero Krupp:

De la agencia Reuters:
El ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusai Akar, dijo en un comunicado: "En nuestro contacto con Rusia, los rusos nos dijeron que no tenían absolutamente nada que ver con este ataque y que estaban examinando el tema muy de cerca y en detalle".

"El hecho de que tal incidente haya ocurrido justo después del acuerdo que hicimos ayer realmente nos preocupó", agregó.

Russian missiles hit Ukraine port; Kyiv says it is still preparing grain exports


----------



## McNulty (23 Jul 2022)

Pero hay que reconocerle a los pobrecillos ukronazis que lo intentan con todas sus energías, sin material, sin apoyo aéreo, solo tropa rasa, artillería y alguna defensa antiaérea. El mando de la otan sigue ofuscado en recuperar Kherson y se están estampando claramente. No sé si es ya la tercera o la cuarta intentona.

Hace un mes que los rusos mandaron tropa y material de refuerzo a esa zona, porque se lo esperaban.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que están haciendo de dañar los puentes sin destruirlos, yo sigo pensando que no lo hacen con Himars, pienso que son obuses de 155mm.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132938
> 
> ...



Sí, yo tambien creo que bombardean con 155 munición blindada por el tipo de herida que se observa, además lo tienen a tiro de Howitzer, que con un simple blanco inutilizarían totalmente el puente, pero no quieren eso.
El sinuoso río es el Inhulets, como ya comenté en un post anterior y está resultando estratégico y por lo que veo les ha salido mal la jugada a los rusos de encerrar entre los dos ríos a las tropas ucranianas más al norte.
Tampoco los ucranianos quieren destruir, como también comenté, el canal que aprovisiona de agua a Crimea y que parte de Nova Kakhovka que os sonará por la masacre que se hizo con altos mandos rusos a cargo de Himars que tuvieron que atravesar varias paredes antes de explotar en sus sucias narices donde estaban reunidos.

El movimiento ucraniano me parece muy ambicioso y la pinza enorme y a estas horas salvo imprevistos deberían estar cruzando el Inhulets pero si observamos dónde se quedarían los rusos vemos que la escapatoria es imposible dado la gran cantidad de superficie impracticable y que baña el Dnieper, sólo les queda escapar por los puentes dañados y con vehículos ligeros que es lo que presuntamente quieren los ucranianos.
Vamos a quitar un poco de zoom:




Este es el mapa atualizado, curioso la falta de bombardeos orcos:


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Jul 2022)

A Kherson se le está poniendo cara de norte de Kiev. Lanzo pregunta a la gente de bien. ¿Si Kiev fue una retirada ordenada y la isla de las Serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, que será el desastre de Kherson?

a) Diran que todo ha sido una broma y que no querían entrar en guerra con Ucrania.
b) Kherson no tiene valor estrategico. Mantener Crimea es lo que realmente importa.
c) Sí pero hemos ganado la posesión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2022)

armenia hizo que arzebaan sufirera el triple de bajas en tanques infanteria y drones,,pero no tenia A TODA la OTAN para darle armas,,sino a RUSIA...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2022)

dice con tus chorradas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

hajajaja, cuando crees que no podian ser mas inutiles, van y hacen esto


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A Kherson se le está poniendo cara de norte de Kiev. Lanzo pregunta a la gente de bien. ¿Si Kiev fue una retirada ordenada y la isla de las Serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, que será el desastre de Kherson?
> 
> a) Diran que todo ha sido una broma y que no querían entrar en guerra con Ucrania.
> b) Kherson no tiene valor estrategico. Mantener Crimea es lo que realmente importa.
> c) Sí pero hemos ganado la posesión.



Somos pocos los que estamos "creo que adivinando la estrategia" que están siguiendo los ucras en Kherson.

- Han desactivado el uso de artillería rusa al destrozarles los polvorines con los HIMARS
- Les han dejado "tocados" los puentes por los cuales no van a poder recibir ni refuerzos blindados ni municion
- Ausencia de apoyo aereo ruso
- Los ucras llevan tanteando varias zonas de frente pero sin echar toda la carne en el asador. Tampoco son de movimientos masivos.
- Los estan desgastando en hombres, material y municion que no van a poder ser repuestos

Podemos ver escenas de rendiciones masivas si sale todo bien y eso seria de cara a la opinion publica un efecto importante sobre todo de caraa los rusos


Es una zona que da pie a hacer estrategias muy interesantes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

trololo mp4 en mano me hayo


----------



## favelados (24 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A Kherson se le está poniendo cara de norte de Kiev. Lanzo pregunta a la gente de bien. ¿Si Kiev fue una retirada ordenada y la isla de las Serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, que será el desastre de Kherson?
> 
> a) Diran que todo ha sido una broma y que no querían entrar en guerra con Ucrania.
> b) Kherson no tiene valor estrategico. Mantener Crimea es lo que realmente importa.
> c) Sí pero hemos ganado la posesión.




d) Jerson era solo una finta para fijar a las tropas ukr, nunca tuvieron intención de permanecer en Jerson, una posición difícil de mantener


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Poncio (24 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La primera evidencia documental de la presencia de los sistemas de defensa aérea autopropulsados Stormer británicos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuya transferencia se informó anteriormente.
> 
> Lleva 3 misiles Starstreak y 5 Martlet.



Coño, a estos parece que si les han explicado en la instrucción para que sirven las redes de camuflaje


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Jul 2022)

¿Con qué se supone que han lanzado ese ataque?
¿Cómo han superado todas las defensas Rusas?

Pero claro, tus respuestas, todas, no son más que capítulos de tu novela de ficción. Siempre me olvido.


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Jul 2022)

@Coco Portugal me cita y después me mete en ignore. Las ratas proRusas haciendo de la suyas.


----------



## Cuscarejo (24 Jul 2022)

¿En qué te basas?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Jul 2022)

la artillería de orcorrusos sufrió un golpe severo den Izium 8+ piezas destruidas trataban de ocultarse en el bosque pero los ubicaron


El ejercito Ucraniano requiere mas piezas de artillería móviles pues las 777 remolcadas tardan mas tiempo en moverse y son vulnerables al fuego contra batería de los rusos

Los orcorrusos siguen tiendo una gran superioridad en artillería






Otra cosa que se requiere mucho es un escudo anti misiles se requiere desde el día 1 de la invasión transferencia de misiles Patriots y a mas de 150 días aun nada


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

Información de Lenta. No se queja de daños a zonas civiles, ya nos enteramos donde han golpeado.









В ЛНР заявили об обстреле со стороны ВСУ из HIMARS


Представительство Луганской народной республики (ЛНР) в Совместном центре по контролю и координации режима прекращения огня (СЦКК) заявило об обстреле города Красный Луч со стороны Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) из реактивных систем залпового огня HIMARS. Всего по городу было выпущено шесть ракет.




m.lenta.ru






portada / Agencia de prensa Keystone / Global Look Press
La oficina de representación de la República Popular de Luhansk en el JCCC anunció el bombardeo del Red Beam por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde HIMARS.

*La oficina de representación de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) en el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación del Alto el Fuego (JCCC) anunció el bombardeo de la ciudad de Krasny Luch por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS. Así lo informó en el canal de Telegram de la oficina de representación.
Según datos publicados, el bombardeo se registró a las 01:45 hora local. En total, se dispararon seis cohetes contra la ciudad, señaló la oficina de representación.*
El 23 de julio, la oficina de representación de la RPD en la SKKK informó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *habían disparado diez proyectiles del calibre de la OTAN contra el asentamiento de Dolomitnoye*. Se dispararon un total de diez proyectiles con un calibre de 155 milímetros.


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Jul 2022)

Hay una gente atacando y otra defendiéndose. No se puede ser neutral. 

No eres más que otro falso equidistante proruso. 
Que haya paz! Que Rusia gane!


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Hay una gente atacando y otra defendiéndose. No se puede ser neutral.
> 
> No eres más que otro falso equidistante proruso.
> Que haya paz! Que Rusia gane!



ante la delincuencia y los crímenes no se puede ser neutral 

¿Como carajo se puede ser neutral cuando orcorrusos se pasan por el forro la carta de principios de la ONU una Institución Neutral?

Orcorrusos han violado todo acuerdo protocolo, convención carta de principios internacional habidos y por haber


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Jul 2022)

Te resulta desagradable porque las tornas están cambiando y los rusos empiezan a estar a la defensiva/ retirada. Los rusos se han quedado sin fuelle, les han machacado la logística y con ella la moral. Y ya no te gusta lo que ves.
Ahora empiezan a entrar en acción las tropas que Ucrania lleva formando desde hace 4 meses, bien equipadas y entrenadas, mientras que los rusos mandan reclutas con una semana de entrenamiento, mal equipados y sin una artillería aplastante que les proteja, tendrías que comentar cosas muy amargas para tu gusto. Sigue haciendo tus análisis improvisados, abriendo el programa de dibujo y poniendo flechitas. Solo que ya no serán flechas apuntando al oeste (izquierda), lo serán al este (derecha).


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

Ataque con misiles cerca de la presa









Explosions after missile hit in Nova Kakhovka Nova Kakhovka, Khersons'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosions after missile hit in Nova Kakhovka. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment...




liveuamap.com


----------



## mapachën (24 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te resulta desagradable porque las tornas están cambiando y los rusos empiezan a estar a la defensiva/ retirada. Los rusos se han quedado sin fuelle, les han machacado la logística y con ella la moral. Y ya no te gusta lo que ves.
> Ahora empiezan a entrar en acción las tropas que Ucrania lleva formando desde hace 4 meses, bien equipadas y entrenadas, mientras que los rusos mandan reclutas con una semana de entrenamiento, mal equipados y sin una artillería aplastante que les proteja, tendrías que comentar cosas muy amargas para tu gusto. Sigue haciendo tus análisis improvisados, abriendo el programa de dibujo y poniendo flechitas. Solo que ya no serán flechas apuntando al oeste (izquierda), lo serán al este (derecha).



Pero es que yo no sé qué cojones pensaba el Putin, y en el pedazo de lío que se ha metido... Si yo sabía que los Ukros no querían saber nada de los ruskis, después de cuatro pesquisas por allí... Qué puta mierda de inteligencia tenía para pensar que le iban a recibir con brazos abiertos excepto 4 o 5 insurrectos? 

Les han pillado con antidisturbios, artículos de opinión de porqué tenían que atacar y asimilar ahora Ucrania, con pasaportes para rusos para el Oblast de Kievskaya...

A ver, Putin tiene todo el poder en Rusia, y el poder, implica toda la responsabilidad... Pero cómo cojones se puede ser tan gañán? Me comentó uno de mis ex compis de San Petersburgo (los han votado a todos a la puta calle como no), que un Volvo XC40 de segundamano, con el motor gasolina más simple, se les ha puesto en 87.000 euros (prácticamente nuevo eso sí), que básicamente sólo pueden comprar cosas chinas...

Pero qué cojones pensaban? Es que aquí hay miles de subnormales que se piensan que Occidente es una mierda que no vale para nada... Y OK, no estamos en 1991 donde todo todo todo todo lo bueno, era occidental... Pero no sé alguno como se piensan que pueden vivir sin bosch, siemens, liebherr, GE, ABB, Boeing, Airbus, Bombardier, VAG, Mercedes, BMW... Ya paro... Pero es que vamos...

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (24 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> @Coco Portugal me cita y después me mete en ignore. Las ratas proRusas haciendo de la suyas.



No te preocupes, en un par de horas te desbloquea porque necesita ser una visillera y enterarse de todo. Ya me lo ha hecho antes.


----------



## EGO (24 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No te preocupes, en un par de horas te desbloquea porque necesita ser una visillera y enterarse de todo. Ya me lo ha hecho antes.



El bufon de coco subnormal nos viene bien.Upea el hilo cada 5 minutos y ademas ridiculiza a los prorusos con sus chorradas.

Que buenos momentos nos deparo los primeros dias de la invasion, cuando decia que los orcos estaban a 500 metros del parlamento de Kiev.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

Prensa de Ucrania









ЗСУ зруйнували казарму з російськими військовими в Кадіївці – Гайдай


На Луганщині українські захисники змусили росіян відійти від Верхньокам’янського, поблизу Лисичанська знищили 12 ОМОНівців із Сахаліна, у Кадіївці зруйнували казарму з російськими військовими.




www.pravda.com.ua






*Las Fuerzas Armadas destruyeron el cuartel con militares rusos en Kadiivka - Gaidai*


----------



## neutral295 (24 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para aficionados a la chatarra rusa: guía de identificación de carros rusos
> 
> Me llama la atención la cantidad de inventario que pueden haber almacenado tras la Guerra Fría. Siempre con la mente puesta en la paz mundial, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Salteador, la Rusia de Putin va a ganar la guerra, jaja, tiene que anexionarse toda Ucrania. Ponte la vacuna del mono de EEUU para maricones, tendrás protegido el ojete, jaja.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Salteador, la Rusia de Putin va a ganar la guerra, jaja, tiene que anexionarse toda Ucrania. Ponte la vacuna del mono de EEUU para maricones, tendrás protegido el ojete, jaja.



Para tu información, a la inmensa mayoría de los homosexuales no les gusta que les llamen maricones, la palabra adecuada es gay. Precisamente hace poco me lo confirmaba un cuidados de una persona mayor con demencia senil, eses anciano le llamaba maricon y él le está informando y educando sobre el tema.

Hay que disculparle por su incapacidad mental. Tienes tú alguna discapacidad psíquica? O eres como los nazis del foro que la usan asiduamente amén de otros términos xenófobos?

Otra cosa es que los gays se llamen a sí mismo maricones en público, para romper la vergüenza y discriminación de décadas. Es como la palabra nigger (negro) en USA. Ellos se lo pueden llamar a sí mismos pero no les gusta que lo hagan los demás.

Este ejemplo se lo explicó el cuidador al anciano semidemenciado, porque hace años, este anciano, había sido directivo de una empresa multinacional y conocía perfectamente el asunto de la palabra nigger en USA y lo entendió perfectamente. Lo podrás entender también tú?


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para tu información, a la inmensa mayoría de los homosexuales no les gusta que les llamen maricones, la palabra adecuada es gay. Precisamente hace poco me lo confirmaba un cuidados de una persona mayor con demencia senil, eses anciano le llamaba maricon y él le está informando y educando sobre el tema.
> 
> Hay que disculparle por su incapacidad mental. Tienes tú alguna discapacidad psíquica? O eres como los nazis del foro que la usan asiduamente amén de otros términos xenófobos?
> Iciba, te lo resumo, en la OTAN y simpatizantevsolo hay maricones, en la Rusia de Putin gay. Te qued
> ...



Iciba, en EEUU y simpatizantes de la OTAN son maricones, en la Rusia de Putin son gays Todo lo que es capitalismo yanqui es basura despectiva. Te queda claro? No entiendo como puedes defender la ley del rifle para matar niños en los colegios.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Son más alta que días anteriores, sí. Tiene pinta que los rusos se han vuelto a ostiar contra la defensa ucra en Slovianks.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Iciba, en EEUU y simpatizantes de la OTAN son maricones, en la Rusia de Putin son gays Todo lo que es capitalismo yanqui es basura despectiva. Te queda claro? No entiendo como puedes defender la ley del rifle para matar niños en los colegios.



Definitivamente cada vez estás más demenciado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## EGO (24 Jul 2022)

¿Pero que zascas vas a dar tu,pedazo de tolai?

¿A quien se le ocurre "hinformarse" en la prensa oficial de ningun bando?

Si mientras tu creias que los rusos estaban en Kiev te estabamos mostrando videos de columnas rusas chamuscadas en Hostomel y diciendo que ni de puta coña los rusos iban a tomar Kiev.

Asi os va,que Putin estara firmando la rendicion incondicional y seguireis fantaseando con la conquista de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

A ver. Esos titulares que pones son ciertas. Y los comentarios de la gente sobre que la guerra iba a durar un plis plas también. Se publicaron 2/3 días después de la invasión.

Si un país como Rusia se presenta con sus fuerzas en el aeropuerto de Kiev y casi en el centro de Jarkov, aunque sea con pocas fuerzas, era lógico pensar que podía pasar lo de Kabul.

Te cuento un secreto, yo estuve a punto de publicar que la guerra podría ser recordada en el futuro como "la guerra de los 2 días", en contraposición de "la guerra de los seis días" de Oriente Medio. Pues luego me hubiera comido mis palabras con patatas y punto.

De ahí el enorme mérito de Zelensky y su gobierno de pararles los pies a los rusos, cuando nadie creía en ello. Y por eso el odio mortal que le tenéis todos los Pro Putines.

En resumen, a nadie se le debería ridiculizar pon pensar y publicar "esos dos primeros días" que el Gobierno de Kiev caía.

Lo espantosamente ridículo era seguir defendiéndolo bastantes días despues cuando habia evidencias de sobra demostrando que la cosa habia sido un fiasco.

Y lo llamativo de todo es que el hilo de Txusky arrancó el 26 de febrero!!!! Y ya se hablaba de un posible fiasco de los rusos. Para que veas que un foro es más ágil y rápido que un periódico. Y que el que no se quiere informar bien y rápidamente es porque le gusta que le cuenten las mentiras que se quiere creer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

1º rusia firma el tratado para apertura del trafico de cereal
2º en menos de 24h bombardea el puerto de odesa
3º niega tener nada que ver con el ataque
4º acepta estar involucrado

tratar algo con rusia no merece ni el viaje ni el catering, por eso solo la victoria militar completa e humillante creará un escenario de paz duradera. no un rimbombante documento diplomático, justamente lo que quiere la 5º columna putiniana.


----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Los rusos han destruido a la fuerza aérea ucraniana ya unas 5 veces, y siguen volando, joder. 

No si al final va a resultar que sí que tienen pilotos y aviones fantasma.


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

compartir el foro con el putincelato me ha llevado a profundizar en el conocimiento y vicencias de lo que es una Secta; ha sido lecciones maravillosas, practicas de campo. La niebla de desinformación y lograr un continuo estado de euforia en el publico es necesario, eso se consigue con la fabricacion de una realidad imaginaria; hemos vuelto a derribar otro Himars que volaba en un BT-2




keylargof dijo:


> Los rusos han destruido a la fuerza aérea ucraniana ya unas 5 veces, y siguen volando, joder.
> 
> No si al final va a resultar que sí que tienen pilotos y aviones fantasma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

es curioso que el AF es un caza de esos que te sale natural dibujarlo y reconocer alli un avion, en cambio un f-35 hace falta ser licensiado, es muy dificil proyectarlo en el papel. Debe ser por las superficies antiradar


----------



## 917 (24 Jul 2022)

¿Se sabe algo acerca de esos cuatro HIMARS que dice haber destruido Moscú?.


----------



## EGO (24 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo acerca de esos cuatro HIMARS que dice haber destruido Moscú?.



Colgaron un video,pero resulto que el camion no era un HIMARS,sino un puto camion normal.

Otro ridiculo putincel.

Esos vehiculos seguro que "descansan" en algun sitio subterraneo,porque se han vuelto el objetivo numero 1 de los orcos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (24 Jul 2022)

Rusia se atribuye el polémico ataque contra el puerto de Odesa


El ministerio de Exteriores ruso, tras desmentirlo ayer, reconoce hoy que realizó un “ataque de precisión”




www.larazon.es


----------



## Subprime (24 Jul 2022)

himars vs s-300 en Jerson


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> himars vs s-300 en Jerson



No es posible coco el vendetoallas dijo que habían destruido todos los himars del mundo


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Jul 2022)

Los sistemas s-300 ya estan siendo destruidos por los himars. Esto es ya muy grave. O los rusos encuentran una solución o perderan la guerra. Las posiciones rusas en jerson son super precarias sin defensa ante los himars


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nicors (24 Jul 2022)

Himars contra silos de municiones, luego contra sistemas antiaéreos y al final contra puestos de infanteria.


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)

Parece que los rusos desde que entraron en parada "tecnica" no han levantado cabeza, es como si hubieran perdido fuerzas e iniciativa. Es la primera vez desde que comenzó la "operación especial" que de verdad empiezo a creer - algo totalmente subjetivo basado en mi percepción - que los Ucranianos pueden llegar a ganar. Aunque todavía queda mucho...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Recuerdo haber leído que los orcorrusos tenían una cantidad desproporcionada de tropas dedicadas al tema del orcorrail, muchas más que toda la OTAN junta. Pero es que claro, para portear cajas de municiones estilo expedición al centro de África en el siglo XIX... hacen falta muchos brazos.


----------



## paconan (24 Jul 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega





(Izquierda) 23 de julio, 17:19 - Rusia le dijo al Ministerio de Defensa de Turquía que no tenía nada que ver con los ataques al puerto de Odesa (Derecha) 24 de julio, 11:01 - Zakharova: Rusia atacó un barco militar en el puerto de Odesa 
25 de julio - ???



La versión rusa, esta vez no había nazis comprando armas en el puerto

En el puerto de Odessa, en el territorio de un astillero, misiles de largo alcance basados en el mar de alta precisión destruyeron un buque de guerra ucraniano atracado y un almacén de misiles antibuque suministrados por los Estados Unidos al régimen de Kiev.


----------



## EGO (24 Jul 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Que pacos que son los rusos,por dios.

Con lo facil que es paletizar las cosas y usar una carretilla elevadora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)

Igual es la vendeta del calvo ajedrecista por las risas que se tiro el otro día el sultán a cuenta suya, no se puede descartar, cuidado con las luchas entre reinonas.

Ahora lo que está claro es que evidencias que soporten la postura de rusia; ninguna. Cuando tienen algo, como cuando pillan a un POW ingles, lo sacan hasta cantando el inmo para que todo el mundo sepa y el regodeo sea maximo. Llegan a pillar a oficiales OTAN y los ves desfilando en jaulas en el chiringito de nukones



paconan dijo:


> Sigo siendo un maestro estratega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (24 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Yago, interesante el título como siempre:


----------



## moncton (24 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que pacos que son los rusos,por dios.
> 
> Con lo facil que es paletizar las cosas y usar una carretilla elevadora.



Esto lo decian en los primeros dias de la invasión

Los rusos no pueden mover suministros mas alla de 50 km de los depositos de ferrocarril


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)

Y siguen los fuegos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## duncan (24 Jul 2022)

No dan abasto:


----------



## Trovador (24 Jul 2022)

_Un concierto para Rusaks antes de ir a la guerra Con tal "apoyo" es mejor acostarse en ataúdes. Aunque, esto es lo que se están preparando para hacer._



Ojo a las ruedas del camión...


----------



## Trovador (24 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Himars contra silos de municiones, luego contra sistemas antiaéreos y al final contra puestos de infanteria.



Ya van a por lo segundo:


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Jul 2022)

¿De verdad 10 lanzadores de misiles pueden dar un giro a la guerra?
¿Podría ser que simplemente Rusia esté efectivamente haciendo una parada técnica de reagrupamiento? o ¿puede ser que el empuje Ruso esté en las últimas?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Un concierto para Rusaks antes de ir a la guerra Con tal "apoyo" es mejor acostarse en ataúdes. Aunque, esto es lo que se están preparando para hacer._
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo a las ruedas del camión...



Este video deja a la película del "La vaquilla" a la altura del barro. Los pringados de las republiquetas que están ahí tienen casi las mismas ganas de escuchar ese esperpento que de estar en el frente. Las banderas soviéticas, el, camion con las ruedas pinchadas en un barrizal. Los cantantes con uniformes de gala (cantando en un barrizal). No me jodas. Si hasta lo de Marta Sánchez cantando en la pista de helicópteros de una corbeta en el golfo Pérsico daba infinitamente menos pena (y eso que aquello fue lamentable).


----------



## terro6666 (24 Jul 2022)

Pues que hagan lo mismo los rusos, cuando se vean rodeados .


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para tu información, a la inmensa mayoría de los homosexuales no les gusta que les llamen maricones, la palabra adecuada es gay. Precisamente hace poco me lo confirmaba un cuidados de una persona mayor con demencia senil, eses anciano le llamaba maricon y él le está informando y educando sobre el tema.
> 
> Hay que disculparle por su incapacidad mental. Tienes tú alguna discapacidad psíquica? O eres como los nazis del foro que la usan asiduamente amén de otros términos xenófobos?
> 
> ...





Trovador dijo:


> _Un concierto para Rusaks antes de ir a la guerra Con tal "apoyo" es mejor acostarse en ataúdes. Aunque, esto es lo que se están preparando para hacer._
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo a las ruedas del camión...



Es que son Paco mierda hasta para hacer cosas Paco Mierda


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿De verdad 10 lanzadores de misiles pueden dar un giro a la guerra?
> ¿Podría ser que simplemente Rusia esté efectivamente haciendo una parada técnica de reagrupamiento? o ¿puede ser que el empuje Ruso esté en las últimas?



Bueno, yo no creo que hayan dado un giro a la guerra, simplemente han parado el empuje ruso en el dombass y comprometido sus capacidades. Pero si los ucranios no hiciesen nada más los rusos terminarían por adaptarse a este nuevo escenario y reformularían su estrategia.

Lo que han hecho ha sido marcar el punto de inflexión. El efecto que están teniendo los HIMARS, sumado a que Ucrania está ganando experiencia y reclutando un número cada vez mayor de tropas que están siendo entrenadas en sistemas occidentales modernos cada vez más letales supone que a partir de ahora van a tener una capacidad significativamente mayor de infringir daño a los rusos. Yo creo que veremos a rusia adoptar una posición defensiva, fortificandose en el territorio ocupado. La estrategia rusa será intentar capear el temporal y esperar a que algo malo les pase a los demás. Básicamente lo mismo que llevan haciendo los últimos 200 años.


----------



## Pat (24 Jul 2022)

St Jorge es el Santo patron de los anglo sajones


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)

Estado Mayor General: El ejército ruso no logra avanzar en el Óblast de Kherson, se retira 'caóticamente'. Las tropas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos cerca de las aldeas de Sukhyi Stavok y Bilohirka, cerca de la frontera entre los oblasts de Kherson y Mykolayiv, dijo el Estado Mayor de Ucrania.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Parece que los rusos desde que entraron en parada "tecnica" no han levantado cabeza, es como si hubieran perdido fuerzas e iniciativa. Es la primera vez desde que comenzó la "operación especial" que de verdad empiezo a creer - algo totalmente subjetivo basado en mi percepción - que los Ucranianos pueden llegar a ganar. Aunque todavía queda mucho...




Las fuerzas rusas dan claros síntomas de agotamiento, no tienen avances, y les está costando muchos recursos que no tienen mantener sus diminutos progresos territoriales.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

Los rusos están como en una película los hermanos Marx con sus últimas informaciones que están dando.

1/ Después de negar el ataque a Odessa ahora dicen que destruyeron un barco de guerra, un almacén de misiles Harpon y otra infraestructura militar. 

En en el vídeo publicado desde Odessa poco después del ataque se veía como se había incendiado una zona auxiliar del puerto sin grandes daños.

"En el puerto marítimo de Odessa, en el territorio de un astillero ... misiles basados en el mar *destruyeron un buque de guerra ucraniano en el muelle y un almacén de misiles antibuque Harpoon suministrados por los Estados Unidos. Además, las instalaciones de producción de la empresa para la reparación y modernización de la estructura del barco de la Armada de Ucrania quedaron fuera de servicio*.


2/ Después de sacar las fotos de los pequeños agujeros redondos del ataque al puente (y luego sacar fotos de su reparación) , ahora dicen que LOS DOCE MISILES HIMARS FUERON INTERCEPTADOS  .

" *El 20 de julio, un ataque desde el lado de Nikolaev en el puente Antonovsky sobre el Dnieper. Los 12 misiles HIMARS fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas rusas"*


----------



## EGO (24 Jul 2022)

Pat dijo:


> St Jorge es el Santo patron de los anglo sajones





Biografia de San Jorge


.

_*Patrón de Inglaterra, de Rusia, de Portugal y de Cataluña,*_

Si esque estos CM panchitos que contrata Moscu no dan para mas...


----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Un concierto para Rusaks antes de ir a la guerra Con tal "apoyo" es mejor acostarse en ataúdes. Aunque, esto es lo que se están preparando para hacer._
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo a las ruedas del camión...



Que puta vergüenza ajena dan. Y que tengamos que estar aguantando a esta panda retrasados mentales haciendo el criminal por el mundo... no me jodas.


----------



## paconan (24 Jul 2022)

Que no, no estan robando grano ucraniano, solo lo estan desnazificando

La red mostró cómo y dónde la Federación Rusa exporta grano de Melitopol. Los rusos sacan grano de Melitopol con camiones KAMAZ cargados. Los residentes locales observan regularmente una fila de camiones en la puerta del silo. Según vecinos de Melitopol, algunos camiones están sin placas,



También roban "ZandiaZ"
Mientras tanto, las sandías de Kherson robadas con una esvástica z se venden en Krasnodar.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

tabla actualizada, de dejado de contar los T-62/T64 como tanque, pondre la tabla en la principal para excitar a los putins


----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

- Pues mi padre tiene 10000 tanques, 30000 piezas de artillería, 1 millón de soldados, 1000 s300, 3000 aviones y 10 submarinos.
- Pues al mío le han prestado 4 HIMARS


----------



## paconan (24 Jul 2022)

Bufón Lavrov y sigue el circo

Rusia sin duda ayudará a Ucrania a deshacerse del régimen "antipopular" de Kyiv, dijo Lavrov. El canciller ruso agregó que "los pueblos ruso y ucraniano seguirán viviendo juntos"


----------



## 917 (24 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Colgaron un video,pero resulto que el camion no era un HIMARS,sino un puto camion normal.
> 
> Otro ridiculo putincel.
> 
> Esos vehiculos seguro que "descansan" en algun sitio subterraneo,porque se han vuelto el objetivo numero 1 de los orcos.



Ya me parecía a mi.....es que la putincelada está de los nervios escandalizando sin parar...


----------



## ELVR (24 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que pacos que son los rusos,por dios.
> 
> Con lo facil que es paletizar las cosas y usar una carretilla elevadora.



Desde el literalmente el primer día el tuitero Trent Telenko, con experiencia en el US Army en cosas de logística tal, lo estuvo diciendo.

Edito: el forero @Trovador ha puesto este tuit:



No os fijéis en las piernas de la cantante e id directamente a los últimos segundos. El tuit de Telenko sobre los neumáticos dimitrimierd se hizo muy popular. 5 meses y aun siguen con el mismo problema.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

Sí, claro, han ido a por ellos y simplemente se han marchado, seguirán igualmente con sus actividades pero desde fuera.
Se han ido.


----------



## 917 (24 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Bueno, yo no creo que hayan dado un giro a la guerra, simplemente han parado el empuje ruso en el dombass y comprometido sus capacidades. Pero si los ucranios no hiciesen nada más los rusos terminarían por adaptarse a este nuevo escenario y reformularían su estrategia.
> 
> Lo que han hecho ha sido marcar el punto de inflexión. El efecto que están teniendo los HIMARS, sumado a que Ucrania está ganando experiencia y reclutando un número cada vez mayor de tropas que están siendo entrenadas en sistemas occidentales modernos cada vez más letales supone que a partir de ahora van a tener una capacidad significativamente mayor de infringir daño a los rusos. Yo creo que veremos a rusia adoptar una posición defensiva, fortificandose en el territorio ocupado. La estrategia rusa será intentar capear el temporal y esperar a que algo malo les pase a los demás. Básicamente lo mismo que llevan haciendo los últimos 200 años.



Yo creo que el punto de inflexión será el dominio del aire por Ucrania con aviones modernos.


----------



## ghawar (24 Jul 2022)

Por confirmar...


----------



## 917 (24 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído que los orcorrusos tenían una cantidad desproporcionada de tropas dedicadas al tema del orcorrail, muchas más que toda la OTAN junta. Pero es que claro, para portear cajas de municiones estilo expedición al centro de África en el siglo XIX... hacen falta muchos brazos.



A mi me han recordado a los guripas de Cerro Muriano cargando cajas de munición para el tiro, cuando yo hice la mili por aquellos calurosos lugares...


----------



## Nicors (24 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Desde el literalmente el primer día el tuitero Trent Telenko, con experiencia en el US Army en cosas de logística tal, lo estuvo diciendo.
> 
> Edito: el forero @Trovador ha puesto este tuit:
> 
> ...



Llevan las ruedas desinfladas para que puedan pasar por el barrizal, sino con esas gomas chinas no avanzan.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Por confirmar...



Por confirmar!!!     

Que patetismo... aburrís.


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Jul 2022)

Ya van a por los dispositivos de guerra electrónica y defensa antiaérea, pronto el cielo estará abierto a los ataques de los drones.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Desde el literalmente el primer día el tuitero Trent Telenko, con experiencia en el US Army en cosas de logística tal, lo estuvo diciendo.
> 
> Edito: el forero @Trovador ha puesto este tuit:
> 
> ...



Joder, sí, qué fuerte!


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

No, no les han echado, si no sabes leer, no puedo ayudarte ni tengo ganas.

*shut down the agency’s activities*


----------



## Spieluhr (24 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Por confirmar!!!
> 
> Que patetismo... aburrís.



Es lo que tiene preocuparse por la verdad. No como otros que cambian de versión a cada cambio de turno en el puesto (véase lo del ataque a Odessa, cada 8 horas diciendo algo diferente)


----------



## Trovador (24 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Por confirmar!!!
> 
> Que patetismo... aburrís.



Tú en cambio no aburres...das mucha risa.

¿Ya ha caído Kiev?



*[SIZE=6]pepetemete[/SIZE]
Madmaxista*
Desde14 Oct 2015Mensajes9.958Reputación24.682
25 Feb 2022

Añadir marcador
#22.769
*Kiev sera tomada por la noche.
Mañana será rusa , por cojones.*


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Complicado sí que es pero los polacos tienen pedidos 500...ahí lo dejo.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú en cambio no aburres...das mucha risa.
> 
> ¿Ya ha caído Kiev?
> 
> ...



Está a punto de caramelo


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Es lo que tiene preocuparse por la verdad. No como otros que cambian de versión a cada cambio de turno en el puesto (véase lo del ataque a Odessa, cada 8 horas diciendo algo diferente)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134355




Te daría la razón si la tuvieras... pero dijeron la verdad, y es que atacaron objetivos militares, nada que ver con el puñetero grano.
No tiene sentido que ataquen el grano, a no ser que se mezcle con armamento, por supuesto.

Y si mienten , solo jugarán al mismo juego que la OTAN.


----------



## Trovador (24 Jul 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Es lo que tiene preocuparse por la verdad. No como otros que cambian de versión a cada cambio de turno en el puesto (véase lo del ataque a Odessa, cada 8 horas diciendo algo diferente)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134355



Es uno de los follaputin más tontos del foro...y mira que hay competencia.

Cuando Occidente avisó de que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania este melón decía que todo era una patraña de los occidentales.
Cuando comenzó la invasión que todo estaba preparado por Putin al milimetro y estaban contemplados todos los escenarios.
Que la invasión estaba siendo un paseo, con cientos de ucras desertando y poco menos que recibiendo con flores a los rusos.
Etc.

Es una mina este mequetrefe.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo acerca de esos cuatro HIMARS que dice haber destruido Moscú?.



No han destruido ni uno, es fake.

Según el Putinato se han destruido todos, Zelensky ha huido y se ha tomado Kiev.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

Magnífica noticia de confirmarse...

Mientras tanto el este y sur de Jerson está siendo convertido en un queso de gruyere por la artillería pesada ucraniana...preludio de avance?
Y mira que los avisaron: "Tropas rusas, abandonad urgentemente Jerson"


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Bueno, yo no creo que hayan dado un giro a la guerra, simplemente han parado el empuje ruso en el dombass y comprometido sus capacidades. Pero si los ucranios no hiciesen nada más los rusos terminarían por adaptarse a este nuevo escenario y reformularían su estrategia.
> 
> Lo que han hecho ha sido marcar el punto de inflexión. El efecto que están teniendo los HIMARS, sumado a que Ucrania está ganando experiencia y reclutando un número cada vez mayor de tropas que están siendo entrenadas en sistemas occidentales modernos cada vez más letales supone que a partir de ahora van a tener una capacidad significativamente mayor de infringir daño a los rusos. Yo creo que veremos a rusia adoptar una posición defensiva, fortificandose en el territorio ocupado. La estrategia rusa será intentar capear el temporal y esperar a que algo malo les pase a los demás. Básicamente lo mismo que llevan haciendo los últimos 200 años.



Efectivamente, no me fío un pelo de los rusos.
No son unos tontos sino que han vivido en su burbuja, se han encerrado demasiado en ella y encima se lo han creído; esto les ha costado recibir hostias como panes y recapacitar sus mandos para un nuevo enfoque a lo que les está pasando.
Por otra parte, los jovenes rusos, debido a la comunicación con "el mundo occidental" a través de sus dispositivos móviles, los simples Macdonalds, la Cocacola... y esas chorradas para nosotros lo han visto como una mejora en su vida e incluso forma de vida y ya no se creen las frases grandilocuentes de sus dirigentes, antaño semidioses que los enviaban a la muerte en las trincheras, no quieren guerras sino bienestar y vivir en paz. Los sobornos, propagandas falsas y apoyo a movimientos subversivos e incluso de traición a sus países promovido por Rusia sólo está sirviendo en contienentes como Africa, Sudamérica y, en general, en países poco desarrollados.
Si se produjeran deserciones masivas entre los jóvenes reclutados incluso a la fuerza no me extrañaría nada.
Hasta los Chechenos usan el Tik-Tok.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

Ergo les echa de Rusia????? tienes más imaginación que el putín ese
Anda vete a freir espárragos.
NADIE ha echado a este grupo judío.


----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Es uno de los follaputin más tontos del foro...y mira que hay competencia.
> 
> Cuando Occidente avisó de que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania este melón decía que todo era una patraña de los occidentales.
> Cuando comenzó la invasión que todo estaba preparado por Putin al milimetro y estaban contemplados todos los escenarios.
> ...



De que tarado follaputins habláis? Me debe tener bloqueado y me ha picado la curiosidad. Felando a la Horda?


----------



## favelados (24 Jul 2022)

,


Subprime dijo:


> himars vs s-300 en Jerson



Uno, dos, tres... Cuatro!
Una batería completa


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

Se han inutilizado las vías férreas en Novobohdanivka por "unas explosiones" 
Estas vías férreas van a Jarkov ya directamente.


----------



## Subprime (24 Jul 2022)

Himars de paseo, en Base Aerea de Melitopol


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## 917 (24 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No han destruido ni uno, es fake.
> 
> Según el Putinato se han destruido todos, Zelensky ha huido y se ha tomado Kiev.



Y se ha reconstruido el Pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## favelados (24 Jul 2022)

Los concesionarios de Lada se van a poner las botas...


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los concesionarios de Lada se van a poner las botas...



Han dado su vida por una noble causa: casi rodear Jarkov y fintar en Kiev.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1134463



Pon enlace al tuit, es un jpg sin fecha ni nada, así me informo y tal.


----------



## favelados (24 Jul 2022)

Los rusos muy ocupados tapando agujeros...



Y preparando puentes de pontones que no tardarán mucho en ser destruidos


----------



## Subprime (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pon enlace al tuit, es un jpg sin fecha ni nada, así me informo y tal.



No es un twit, pero da igual...

Los ucros van ganando, por eso llaman a filas hasta los jovenes de 70 años...
Hasta el último ucraniano, así lo quieren los USA, así lo ha dicho Biden y así lo hará Zelenski.

En serio merece la pena?


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

Acciones de guerra: Grupo de rusos relocalizándose por ataque ucraniano.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Munición defectuosa o caducada?


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No es un twit, pero da igual...
> 
> Los ucros van ganando, por eso llaman a filas hasta los jovenes de 70 años...
> Hasta el último ucraniano, así lo quieren los USA, así lo ha dicho Biden y así lo hará Zelenski.
> ...



Entonces ese whatsapp no me sirve de nada.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

Haces una donación y ponen tu nombre en un pepino que disparan contra los rusos.  
Sí, es verdad.


----------



## Subprime (25 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Munición defectuosa o caducada?



yo diria que entre otras cosas, ....


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Misiles que se caen, otros que se vuelven contra quién los disparó, pero el sumun de la incompetencia rusa es un cañón descentrado.


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

Vemos videos de los dos bandos, los dos se hacen daño, solo que los rusos tienen superioridad aérea y misiles tácticos , al final quien gana en toda esta historia son los EE.UU 

Hay que ser muy estúpido para apoyar a Zelenski y su banda, que son las marionetas que van a dejar morir a todo su pueblo por cumplir el deseo de sus amos.



Esta es la realidad, la secretaria de estado Victoria Nuland con su famoso FUCK EU!! Ese es el respeto que le tienen a Europa y los europeos esta banda de hijos de puta a los que defendéis aquí.

Tenéis al enemigo en casa y os da igual, mientras no seáis vosotros lo que recibáis los misiles o los tiros... 

Si insistís en defender a un país dirigido por un actor cocainómano al que le da igual sacrificar a todo su pueblo, es que sois unos irresponsables, unos ignorantes, u os pagan para hacer propaganda, si no no me lo explico.


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Misiles que se caen, otros que se vuelven contra quién los disparó, pero el sumun de la incompetencia rusa es un cañón descentrado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134517



Aquí sois los primeros en pedir fuentes fiables, y os enseñan esta mierda y hay que creerse que sea de un BMP ruso


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Munición defectuosa o caducada?



Tú si que estás defectuoso, y de nacimiento prematuro, échale la culpa a tu patética madre, caramandril nazi, al ijnore


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Entonces ese whatsapp no me sirve de nada.



No pasa nada, cree lo que te apetezca


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Aquí sois los primeros en pedir fuentes fiables, y os enseñan esta mierda y hay que creerse que sea de un BMP ruso



Claro todo lo ruso es de calidad superior, todo el mundo lo sabe. Los depósitos de combustible de los drones rusos hechos con botellas de agua son excelentes.


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Claro todo lo ruso es de calidad superior, todo el mundo lo sabe. Los depósitos de los drones rusos hechos con botellas de agua etc.



Te digo como a tu colega, créete lo que te de la gana.
Hasta hace no mucho, la NASA estaba utilizando lanzadores rusos


----------



## favelados (25 Jul 2022)

Se nos rompió el obus... De tanto usarlo

Los tubos hay que cambiarlos cada x disparos, estos obuses han estado semanas disparando a cascoporro


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te digo como a tu colega, créete lo que te de la gana.
> Hasta hace no mucho, la NASA estaba utilizando lanzadores rusos



Russia says it will no longer sell rocket engines to the United States - The Verge


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te digo como a tu colega, créete lo que te de la gana.
> Hasta hace no mucho, la NASA estaba utilizando lanzadores rusos



Y putas rusas, pero no quiere decir que sean mejores, si no más baratas.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Se nos rompió el obus... De tanto usarlo
> 
> Los tubos hay que cambiarlos cada x disparos, estos obuses han estado semanas disparando a cascoporro



Ya no hacen bien ni la artillería esta panda de border lines. Acojonante el circo que están montando.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


>



No es la guerra de los invasores rusos contra Ucrania, ponlo en otro hilo donde acepten chorradas en el chincheta por ejemplo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Ok, y que es mejor ahora mismo que se hayan ido o que les hayan echado?









Ministerio de Justicia ruso pide disolución de Agencia Judía | DW | 22.07.2022


La medida es vista en Israel como represalia por la postura crítica del Estado judío ante la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.




 www.dw.com





No solo queda ridiculo decir que luchan contra nazis mientras que disuelves organizaciones judias, sino que además estas declarando la guerra a la colectividad y pesimas relaciones con Israel. Muy mala idea si quieres cambios de gobiernos en usa o uk que sean putin friendly, incluso a alemania ya seria insostenible el jiji jaja con el enano mimo.

Estan creando la tormenta perfecta, de azufre.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Munición defectuosa o caducada?



Es que el pavo que quitaba el oxido con la navaja estaba de baja por ansiedad y decidieron saltarse ese paso. El tio de la rama dijo que el solo podia meter cualquier cosa dentro del obus.


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

¿En qué me he equivocado? ¿O ha sido una simple casualidad que justo cuando empiezan a cambiar las tornas te canses? 
Tornas que precisamente han empezado a cambiar con la aparición de esos elementos irrelevantes que no merecen la pena discutir por ser una discusión bizantina.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

No, majo. No le has entendido. Te dice que "tu" no puedes ser neutral. No el ataque o la defensa.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

No, no has entendido nada de nada. Yo no te he escrito que no me has entendido a mi. No has entendido el mensaje de @ wireless1980 . Y esta respuesta lo deja bien claro.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Lo dice uno que da su opinión de "exjpertho" prorruso y juzga el desarrollo de la guerra arbitrariamente abriendo hilos coñazo como si a alguien le importara las mierdas que sueltas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Jul 2022)

Joder, me estaba aguantando pero ya no puedo más.

Hablas de paz y de "escrúpulos humanitarios" cuando has proclamado repetidamente que el único defecto de ETA era el que mató pocos policías?

Y ya lo de atentar contra los hijos de los policías como que me lo callo.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Que el único capacitado para juzgar debes de ser tu.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

A falta de confirmar los rusos preparan la construcción de puentes de pontones o barcazas


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Entiendo mucho mejor que tu la vertiente humanitaria de al menos esta guerra. Yo, junto con mi mujer, ayudo activamente a refugiados ucranianos que escapan de esta guerra. Soy yo el que el otro día se llevo al zoo a un crio de 9 años de Mykolaiv y le escuchaba lo preocupado que esta por su padre, que esta pegando tiros en el frente y al que no ve desde hace meses.

Tu has estado jugando a los mapas y los soldaditos de plomo, no los demás. Y te a gustado mientras los que comparten la estrella roja de tu avatar avanzaban en el Donbas (Y se retiraban de Kiev y Járkov). Ahora no te va a gustar seguir con el tema porque los de las estrellas rojas ya no tienen la sartén por el mango.

No me vas a dar lecciones de humanidad.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Jul 2022)

El que tiene "escrúpulos humanitarios".

Te pregunté hace tiempo si era ironía (me parecía imposible tanta maldad) y te aconsejé que lo borraras. Veo que no lo has hecho





__





Un grupo antivacunas balear ofrece un pasaporte COVID falso por 550 euros


se trata de echar mierda a los disidentes. Todo manipulación y mentiras de los medios de propaganda




www.burbuja.info






Por @Octavio Cadelo


"
*Teneis que buscar objetivos para ataques terroristas. Dejaros de chorradas de lenguaje políticamente correcto. Familiares, a ser posible niños pequeños. Es mano de santo*.

Ellos mismos te dan pistas de lo que tienes que hacer, sólo hay que ser listo:









Para las autoridades honrado y buena persona es sinónimo de tonto."


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Pero los rusos siguen usando la estrella roja y en tu subcosciente eso te hace tilin.


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿En qué me he equivocado? ¿O ha sido una simple casualidad que justo cuando empiezan a cambiar las tornas te canses?
> Tornas que precisamente han empezado a cambiar con la aparición de esos elementos irrelevantes que no merecen la pena discutir por ser una discusión bizantina.



Es el efecto Lukas, según se van desarrollando los acontecimientos, se va adecuando el mensaje


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Jul 2022)

Espero que alguien te denuncie por delitos de odio.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Yo no tengo estrellas rojas en mi abatar. Y que conste que no tengo nada contra ti. Tenlo claro. Pero me alucinan las contradicciones de la gente.


----------



## Ricardiano (25 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿De verdad 10 lanzadores de misiles pueden dar un giro a la guerra?
> ¿Podría ser que simplemente Rusia esté efectivamente haciendo una parada técnica de reagrupamiento? o ¿puede ser que el empuje Ruso esté en las últimas?



No. El giro ya se dio. Ahora lo único que se está haciendo es dar lo que necesitan los UKR en cada momento. Que necesitas anticarros porque los rusos lanzan columnas de tanques, pues te damos javelins y NLAWs. Que ahora cambian a una táctica de artillería masiva pues te damos himars y artillería móvil de nivel superior. Que intentan bloquearte marítimamente pues te damos harpoons. Si utilizan helicopetors y cas, pues aquí tienes stingers. 

En definitiva no hay giro, hay contramedidas. Y occidente tiene medicina para cada táctica rusa que decidan usar. Ese es el drama ruso. 


Aquí lo único interesante es ver cómo y cuándo UKR va a comenzar a lanzar ofensivas. Cuanto más leo que UKR no puede lanzar ofensivas por no sé qué, tengo más claro que deben estar preparándose para realizarlas. Porque el desgaste ruso tarde o temprano va a ofrecer oportunidades que no creo que desaprovechen los UKR. Que si han demostrado algo en esta guerra es que no están para hacer de comparsa.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Pues ten cuidado. Los símbolos dicen mucho. Por eso son símbolos. Puede que tu no hagas ningún caso a los símbolos, pero el 99´99% del resto sí. Si vas por ahí con una estrella roja, y en tus análisis de muestras cierta simpatía por un país agresor, que sigue usando estrellas rojas como símbolo, lo normal es que la gente piense que te van las estrellas rojas. ¿No has pensado en ello? Si por la calle te cruzas con alguien que viste una camiseta de los Rolling Stone, por lo general todo el mundo pensara que a esa persona le gustan los Rolling Stone. Mas aun si pones a los Rolling Stone en tu avatar.

La contradicción es que has estado jugando a los soldaditos de plomo mientras los rusos llevaban la iniciativa. Y han sido casi 5 meses. Durante ese tiempo no has tenido ningún reparo en jugar al general mapa. Pero cuando los rusos se han quedado sin fuelle y empiezan a recibir sonoros coscorrones empiezas a pasar del tema. Te lo vuelvo a preguntar. ¿Ha sido casualidad? Una respuesta fácil. Si ha sido casualidad o no, no ha sido casualidad.

Me recuerda a esa gente que se ve un evento deportivo mientras su favorito va ganando y en el momento que empieza a perder apaga la tele.


----------



## moncton (25 Jul 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No. El giro ya se dio. Ahora lo único que se está haciendo es dar lo que necesitan los UKR en cada momento. Que necesitas anticarros porque los rusos lanzan columnas de tanques, pues te damos javelins y NLAWs. Que ahora cambian a una táctica de artillería masiva pues te damos himars y artillería móvil de nivel superior. Que intentan bloquearte marítimamente pues te damos harpoons. Si utilizan helicopetors y cas, pues aquí tienes stingers.
> 
> En definitiva no hay giro, hay contramedidas. Y occidente tiene medicina para cada táctica rusa que decidan usar. Ese es el drama ruso.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, en esto la OTAN les esta dando una leccion a los rusos que no se les va a olvidar en la vida

Por cada sistema de armamento paco que tengan los rusos, la OTAN tiene uno superior y por cada sistema medio bueno que tengan los rusos, la OTAN los tiene mejores y en mucha mayor cantidad y los puede poner en cualquier punto del planeta en cuestion de horas

Los sistemas de adquision de informacion, inteligencia militar, analisis y comunicaciones occidentales son muy superiores al de los rusos y les permite preparar planes de defensa y ataque de forma casi instantanea

Al final se confirmo la teoria occidental, parar el golpe inicial ruso, ralentizar el avance, atacar sistemas de suministro y esperar a que se alcance el punto de culminacion. Segun todos los indicios, todavia no estan en ese punto pero a menos que las cosas cambien radicalmente en un mes o dos la cosa se puede poner muy fea para los rusos


----------



## moncton (25 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado. Los símbolos dicen mucho. Por eso son símbolos. Puede que tu no hagas ningún caso a los símbolos, pero el 99´99% del resto sí. Si vas por ahí con una estrella roja, y en tus análisis de muestras cierta simpatía por un país agresor, que sigue usando estrellas rojas como símbolo, lo normal es que la gente piense que te van las estrellas rojas. ¿No has pensado en ello? Si por la calle te cruzas con alguien que viste una camiseta de los Rolling Stone, por lo general todo el mundo pensara que a esa persona le gustan los Rolling Stone. Mas aun si pones a los Rolling Stone en tu avatar.
> 
> La contradicción es que has estado jugando a los soldaditos de plomo mientras los rusos llevaban la iniciativa. Y han sido casi 5 meses. Durante ese tiempo no has tenido ningún reparo en jugar al general mapa. Pero cuando los rusos se han quedado sin fuelle y empiezan a recibir sonoros coscorrones empiezas a pasar del tema. Te lo vuelvo a preguntar. ¿Ha sido casualidad? Una respuesta fácil. Si ha sido casualidad o no, no ha sido casualidad.
> 
> Me recuerda a esa gente que se ve un evento deportivo mientras su favorito va ganando y en el momento que empieza a perder apaga la tele.



igualico que el comandante Zhurullov, que en los primeros dias estaba exultante, con "partes" diarios y participacion continua en los foros, pero en cuanto los rusos empezaron a recibir hostiazos cambiaron lasa tornas, las excusas, que si todo era parte del plan, las fintas, los hundimientos de barcos para apagar incendios, las "retiradas tacticas " para consolidar avances...

Y ahora esta "cansado" del tema, le aburre, ya no hay mucho de que hablar, esta todo decidido...


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

Bien por ti, chaval.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (25 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Un concierto para Rusaks antes de ir a la guerra Con tal "apoyo" es mejor acostarse en ataúdes. Aunque, esto es lo que se están preparando para hacer._
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo a las ruedas del camión...



y eso que este es el espectaculo preparado para la propaganda, imaginemos el resto


rusia es como si la cañada real galiana se conatituyera en el pais mas extenso del mundo

se autocaricaturizan


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor, Brutalsky y el ajedrez


¿Por qué el ajedrez es tan popular en Rusia?
SARC ENCENDIDO/






Foreignsky me preguntó sobre la controvertida partida de ajedrez en Moscú entre un robot ruso de inteligencia artificial y un niño de siete años en el que el robot de repente agarró y rompió el dedo del niño.

Durante el Foro Internacional CheZZ en Mordor, perdón, Motor City en el sitio de ZIL Auto Factory en quiebra, en el que participaron maestros cheZZ de dos países, RuZZia y BeloruZZia, el robot de IA diseñado en Rusia se sintió amenazado y humillado por un niño de siete años que estaba a punto de darle jaque mate.

Tomando una página de la estrategia militar de RuZZian, el robot agarró preventivamente el dedo índice del niño y lo partió como estaba preprogramado para hacer en tal circunstancia.

Christopher, ese es el nombre del niño, se encuentra entre los 30 mejores jugadores de cheZZ en el grupo de menores de nueve años en el torneo, pensó que estaba en la tierra de Winnie the Pooh, no en los grizzlies enloquecidos, gritó de dolor.

“No… te… atrevas… a… hacer… ese… movimiento,” habló el robot con voz robótica, mientras su brazo mecánico se congelaba y apretaba el agarre en el dedo.

Luego, el robot trató de romper la muñeca para asegurarse de que Christopher no ganara.

“Iré tras tu madre, tu padre, tu abuela, tu abuelo, tus amigos de la escuela, tu maestro de escuela…”

“Hay ciertas reglas de RuZZian CheZZ que el niño ha violado”, dijo Sergey Smagin, presidente de la Federación de Ajedrez de Moscú. cuatrillones de rublos. Esta es una clara advertencia para nuestros participantes internacionales: ¡no intenten vencer a nuestro ejército, lo siento, robots o los bombardearemos!”.

Chistopher fue atendido por un especialista en ortopedia que acompaña al robot de IA alquilado de acuerdo con el contrato, e intentó regresar al partido solo para enterarse de que el robot había roto el tablero de ajedrez, había esparcido piezas por la habitación y había borrado las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad.

Después de que el campeón ruso Gary Kasparov venciera a Deep Blue Computer, se convirtió en persona non grata en Rusia. Fue apodado agente extranjero y no se le permite visitar Motherland a menos que esté dispuesto a jugar contra el robot AI en la colonia penal del Ártico.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

Mira, ahora te empiezas a explicar un poco mejor. Muy bien que te la sude lo que la gente piense de ti. Pero si te paseas con ciertos símbolos por ciertos sitios, se pueden dar mal entendidos. Si vas con la estrella roja por Polonia, quizás alguien te acabe dando una paliza. Sera un mal entendido, pero será un lio.

Lo de los Rolling es un ejemplo simplificado al máximo para que me entendieras. Veo que ha funcionado.

Las cosas son fáciles cuando se quiere que se entiendan. Yo para que me entiendas te he puesto ejemplos numéricos y comparaciones sencillas, para evitar confusiones.

Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

¿Con esto te refieres a mí? Porque yo soy anti Putin y en este caso pro Ucrania. La OTAN es esa cosa que andaba por ahí casi muerta hasta que llego en bueno de Boba a ponerla en forma.

Por cierto, esto es un foro de debate. Con mejores o peores argumentos. Si solo quieres trolear, mejor búscate un hobby.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Llega de una remota aldea, un gallego de izquierdas y separatista a darnos clases de moral.


----------



## Nicors (25 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Entiendo mucho mejor que tu la vertiente humanitaria de al menos esta guerra. Yo, junto con mi mujer, ayudo activamente a refugiados ucranianos que escapan de esta guerra. Soy yo el que el otro día se llevo al zoo a un crio de 9 años de Mykolaiv y le escuchaba lo preocupado que esta por su padre, que esta pegando tiros en el frente y al que no ve desde hace meses.
> 
> Tu has estado jugando a los mapas y los soldaditos de plomo, no los demás. Y te a gustado mientras los que comparten la estrella roja de tu avatar avanzaban en el Donbas (Y se retiraban de Kiev y Járkov). Ahora no te va a gustar seguir con el tema porque los de las estrellas rojas ya no tienen la sartén por el mango.
> 
> No me vas a dar lecciones de humanidad.



Grande.


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Los tanques enviados por Polonia estan llegando y se supone que tienen que llegar mas de 200

Los tanques PT-91 Twardy han llegado a #Ukraine , dijo el jefe de la oficina presidencial #Ukrainian , Andriy Yermak.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Claro, claro... Lo que tu digas.


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Rusia en dirección a la autarquía putinista

China ha dejado de invertir en Rusia bajo el proyecto One Belt, One Road.


China detiene la inversión en Rusia en el nuevo proyecto de la Ruta de la Seda – The Moscow Times

Las esperanzas del Kremlin de que China ayude a superar el bloqueo financiero occidental continúan desmoronándose.
China ha suspendido la inversión en Rusia como parte del proyecto One Belt, One Road, el programa de infraestructura más grande del país, que abarca casi 150 países y tiene un valor de $ 800 mil millones.
Los datos del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa lo confirman: desde la anexión de Crimea y los intentos de girar la política económica hacia el este, la inversión extranjera directa de China a la Federación Rusa no solo no creció, sino que incluso disminuyó: de $ 4,5 mil millones al 1 de octubre de 2021 (el último período disponible de estadísticas) permaneció 3 mil millones es una cantidad pequeña, que representa el 0,5% de toda la IED en Rusia.





__





Cargando…






hindustannewshub.com


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)

Un boom para animar un poco la mañana, bueno, que sean dos:


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)

> Si no tenéis ganas de leer mis respuestas, simplemente no me citéis, más aún en un hilo como este dónde sólo hay gente de un bando que se retroalimenta.



Que cansino eres, hacedme casito, hacedme casito!. Que si, que muy bien que en este hilo todo el mundo es un sectario no como en el principal, que aquello es un paraíso del debate y de las buenas formas. Si te han citado y no quieres contestar no contestas es tan facil como eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

A ver, la única forma de lograr una paz definitiva en ucrania es derrotando militarmente a la horda. Igual que lograr la paz en el vecindario no se logra consintiéndole a una mafia criminal que actué en una calle, pues enseguida rompe el pacto e invade otra calle más, sino que se logra con el método Charles Bronson.

No hay más, es imposible un final diplomatica con criminales que rompen acuerdos a las 24h. El final solo llegará cuando uno de los bandos derrote completamente al otro, y a menos que estes a favor de un imperialismo exterminador con todo tipo de crimenes de guerra a sus espaldas, tienes que estar con Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Lectura dominical para todos los que quieran comprender el carácter del régimen de Putin: una amalgama de violencia sin escrúpulos, una economía informal mafiosa, enriquecimiento propio y resentimiento neoimperial. zeit.de/wirtschaft/202… a través de @zeitonline

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Junto con Karen Dawisha, Catherine Belton es probablemente la mejor experta en las estructuras, prácticas y mentalidades de la camarilla de la KGB de Putin. En la Unión Soviética el servicio secreto era un instrumento del partido, en la Rusia actual los "servicios" gobiernan el estado.
/2
En Rusia, los servicios secretos y el ejército sobrevivieron a la agitación de 1989/90 y nunca fueron reformados. Las camarillas de la Stasi y otros "servicios amigos" también permanecieron intactas. Los cuadros del servicio secreto tomaron posiciones estratégicas clave.
/3
Un buen ejemplo es Matthias Warnig, excapitán de la Stasi y viejo amigo de Putin. Primero construyó el negocio ruso de Dresdner Bank y luego se convirtió en la araña en la telaraña de la "asociación energética" ruso-alemana, el mentor de Schröder y el socio de Schwesig.
/4
Para la nueva élite del poder ruso, las relaciones económicas con Occidente nunca fueron solo negocios. Eran un recurso para construir redes de influencia, corromper a las élites occidentales y desestabilizar Occidente.
/5
En Europa, demasiados se han beneficiado de estos enredos: expolíticos, banqueros, abogados, corredores, consultores, agencias de relaciones públicas y empresarios que cosechan grandes ganancias y se sienten halagados por la proximidad al poder.
/6
Lo impactante es que los métodos mafiosos del Kremlin y sus amplias redes no eran un secreto. Los servicios secretos occidentales lo sabían, hubo investigaciones y testigos clave. Pero casi nadie quería saber.
/7
Esta supresión de verdades desagradables continúa hasta el día de hoy, cuando se alimenta una y otra vez la ilusión de que se puede lograr una reconciliación pacífica y pacífica de intereses con Putin y Rusia, véase Hartmut Rosa en el nuevo Spiegel.
/8vo
Durante su tiempo como oficial de la KGB en Dresden, #Putin trabajó tanto con los neonazis como con la RAF. Este patrón continúa hasta el día de hoy: no se trata de ideología, sino de desestabilización de las democracias europeas desde la derecha y desde la izquierda.
/9
Finalmente: Felicitaciones a @Jochen Wegner. Una entrevista emocionante y perspicaz requiere al menos dos actores. /10 @zeitonline










Thread by @fuecks on Thread Reader App


@fuecks: Sonntagslektüre für alle, die den Charakter des Putin-Regimes verstehen wollen - ein Amalgam aus skrupelloser Gewalt, einer mafiösen Schattenwirtschaft, Selbstbereicherung und neo-imperialen Ressentiments. z...…




threadreaderapp.com








Quien quiera leer el articulo, es muy largo pero merece la pena, en ingles




__





ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.







www.zeit.de






*"Hay redes de multimillonarios que esencialmente son brazos del Kremlin"*
Pocos conocen el sistema financiero detrás del presidente ruso tan bien como la periodista británica Catherine Belton. En una rara entrevista, habla sobre el juego de Putin con los oligarcas y sus comienzos como hombre de la KGB en Dresde.
Entrevista: Jochen Wegner
Actualizado el 21 de julio de 2022 a las 12:31 p. m. 

*"Hay redes de multimillonarios que esencialmente son brazos del Kremlin" – Seite 1*
_Lea este texto en alemán._
_"Putins's People" es el informe más profundo publicado hasta ahora sobre el funcionamiento interno del Kremlin. El libro perfila a Vladimir Putin como un mafioso entrenado por la KGB que organiza ataques terroristas y provoca conflictos internacionales obviamente para obtener el apoyo del pueblo ruso, empuja a los oligarcas multimillonarios como sus capos y canaliza grandes cantidades de fondos ilícitos para desestabilizar las democracias occidentales. La autora, la reportera de investigación Catherine Belton, actualmente trabaja para el Washington Post. Obtuvo su primer puesto en Moscú en 1998 y más tarde se convirtió en corresponsal del Financial Times. Después de publicar el libro, Belton fue demandado el año pasado por la empresa petrolera rusa Rosneft y cuatro oligarcas, entre ellos Roman Abramovich, el ex propietario del club de fútbol británico Chelsea. Esta entrevista ha sido editada por motivos de brevedad y claridad._
*ZEIT ONLINE:* Al leer su libro, tiene la impresión de que deberíamos haber visto venir la actual guerra en Ucrania, que era inevitable. Pero ni siquiera tú lo esperabas. ¿Por que no?
*Catherine Belton:* Muchas personas que han estudiado a Putin de cerca no se lo esperaban. Incluso algunos de los más cercanos a él en la élite económica del presidente, incluso el jefe del Banco Central, los del Ministerio de Hacienda, no esperaban que fuera a la guerra. Incluso las tropas que se estaban movilizando no entendieron cuál era el verdadero objetivo de la acumulación hasta solo tres días antes de la invasión.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (25 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia en dirección a la autarquía putinista
> 
> China ha dejado de invertir en Rusia bajo el proyecto One Belt, One Road.
> 
> ...




Los chinos no lo dicen porque no es su estilo mojarse en ciertos temas, pero al parecer tienen un mosqueo con Putin de tres pares de cojones

Que les prometio que esto estaria liquidado en tres dias, una semana como mucho y que los USA y la UE ladrarian un poco pero no se atreverian a hacer nada y que despues de un periodo de mal rollo diplomatico y los discursos condenatorios habituales de la ONU todo volveria a su cauce en un par de meses y se podrian repartir a gusto los recursos de Ucrania

Y ahora esta todo empantanado y lo que no les gusta a los chinos es que se empantanen los que les compran 

pero peor aun, esta invasion aprdce que ha empezado a despertar a la UE y les esta mostrando la necesidad de diversificar proveedores y asegurar que ciertas industrias claves estan dentro de su territorio para no depender de importaciones, malo para los negociosn chinos...


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Jul 2022)

Putos rojos pesados de mierda. Al ignore. Realmente cuesta entender que sepueda ser tan lerdo, tan desgraciado y tan hijo de puta. Id a rusia y morid de hambre retrasados de mierda. Joer qué asco dan. De todas maneras, al ignorado del día se le coló una foto en foro y no es de extrañar que estuviera amargado, vaya desecho humano, sucio, feo, contrecho, pinta de muerto de hambre. Bueno, con su pan se lo coman, putos cerdos.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

campeones del mundo de salto de altura







Parece que los rusos están enviando tanques a fabrica para intentar reparar unidades de los 885 actuales 536 serian irrecuperables


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

hay que trabajar esa superioridad aerea para que el avance terrestre cuente con cobertura aerea y sea eficiente



paconan dijo:


> Los tanques enviados por Polonia estan llegando y se supone que tienen que llegar mas de 200
> 
> Los tanques PT-91 Twardy han llegado a #Ukraine , dijo el jefe de la oficina presidencial #Ukrainian , Andriy Yermak.


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

Aquí, o sois chavales y os disculpa la ignorancia, o sois adultos con pelos en las orejas y os disculpa la estupidez...no cabe otra.


----------



## Nicors (25 Jul 2022)

Una agradable noticia la gente decente que hay en este hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

¿Hoy coco está de vacaciones y ha sido sustituido por Octavio como bufón proputiniano del foro?


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

Lo dicho.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Putos rojos pesados de mierda. Al ignore. Realmente cuesta entender que sepueda ser tan lerdo, tan desgraciado y tan hijo de puta. Id a rusia y morid de hambre retrasados de mierda. Joer qué asco dan. De todas maneras, al ignorado del día se le coló una foto en foro y no es de extrañar que estuviera amargado, vaya desecho humano, sucio, feo, contrecho, pinta de muerto de hambre. Bueno, con su pan se lo coman, putos cerdos.



Tranquilo hombre, no te lo tomes personal. Solo ofende el que puede, no el que quiere. Ya ha dicho abiertamente que está troleando. Recuerda ese viejo dicho popular. “El trol, troleando, al ignore va volando”.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Coño, que feo que eres... Queda contestada su pregunta?




Lo mejor los comentarios del Facebook


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Coño, que feo que eres... Queda contestada su pregunta?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134862



Tojeiro no era el de la droja en el colacao y dos presbiputas?


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Eres mi ídolo y estoy pensando en cambiarme la foto del avatar... Me das permiso?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que trabajar esa superioridad aerea para que el avance terrestre cuente con cobertura aerea y sea eficiente



Vaya, estos tanques estan bastante tuneados. Motor mas potente, sistema de combate y cargador automatico mas moderno. Parecen estar bastante por encima del T-72 medio ruso, incluso que los que modernizaron hace poco con miras francesas.


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

A Putin se le revuelve el gallinero, atentos a los próximos colorines...
Todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria por algún sitio tiene que explotar


*Las minorías nacionales de la Federación Rusa discuten su desimperialización en Praga*






_Las minorías nacionales rusas, reunidas para un Foro de Naciones Libres en Praga, predijeron que Rusia se dividiría en 34 entidades. Foto: Foro de Naciones Libres/ Telegram _



El segundo foro de las Naciones Libres de Rusia terminó en Praga. Adoptó una declaración sobre la descolonización de Rusia.
A la conferencia asistieron representantes de la oposición rusa, participantes de movimientos regionales y nacionales, activistas públicos y expertos, incluido el ex ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Pavlo Klimkin.
Como se señaló en los anuncios de la conferencia, si “los famosos líderes de la oposición rusa quieren reemplazar al rey malo del Kremlin por uno bueno”, entonces el Foro de Naciones Libres se dedicará a reestructurar radicalmente Rusia, que debería ser “descolonizada, desimperializado y deputinizado”, informó Novynarnia.
Según los participantes del foro, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, construyó un sistema dictatorial con una metrópolis próspera, que extrae recursos de las “colonias” subordinadas y los utiliza para satisfacer las ambiciones imperiales.



Según el Foro, todos los pueblos de la Federación Rusa tienen derecho a la autodeterminación política, económica y cultural.

Los participantes adoptaron una declaración . Llama, entre otras cosas, a los representantes de los grupos étnicos que luchan en las filas del ejército ruso “en una guerra injusta contra Ucrania” a que regresen a casa o se rindan a las tropas ucranianas.

Los autores del documento se refieren a los documentos básicos de la ONU: el derecho de los pueblos a la autodeterminación, una declaración de independencia de los países y pueblos coloniales, una declaración sobre los derechos de los pueblos indígenas y declaraciones de soberanía, aprobadas por parlamentos de naciones repúblicas a principios de la década de 1990.



> _“La Declaración de Praga define a la Federación Rusa como un estado terrorista, cuyas prácticas coloniales durante siglos, como el desalojo forzoso y el genocidio, han convertido a los pueblos indígenas en víctimas de una injusticia histórica._
> 
> _Nuestros pueblos estuvieron involucrados en crímenes de guerra. A través de la política del centro imperialista, se nos imponen sanciones, se nos amenaza con el aislamiento de la civilización, e incluso con la desaparición total”, dice la declaración._



Representantes de grupos étnicos y naciones que operan en Rusia destacaron que las acciones de Moscú llevaron a la Federación Rusa al borde del caos y la guerra civil.



> _“Solo la descolonización completa y controlada de Rusia puede evitar esto_ ”, afirmaron.



También se señala que el proceso de descolonización total y completa de Rusia debe basarse en el derecho internacional, incluida la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos y el derecho de las naciones a la autodeterminación consagrado en la Carta de la ONU.

El primer foro de los pueblos libres de Rusia tuvo lugar en mayo en Varsovia.

_“El foro se lleva a cabo cada vez en otra ciudad europea, que tiene una prehistoria de libertad y lucha contra la dictadura”,_ dijeron los organizadores.

Es probable que la próxima conferencia tenga lugar en Klaipeda, Lituania.





__





Cargando…






euromaidanpress.com


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

Vaya purgas está haciendo el Farlopensky.


----------



## Casino (25 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A Putin se le revuelve el gallinero, atentos a los próximos colorines...
> Todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria por algún sitio tiene que explotar
> 
> 
> ...




Se viene, a medida que esto coja velocidad se convertirá en algo imparable. Está brotando el germen de al menos dos docenas de nuevos países.


Verá los defensores de las políticas indigenistas.....aquí apoyarán un régimen centralizado desde Moscú. Porque el enano es el buen blanquito.


----------



## ELVR (25 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Efectivamente, en esto la OTAN les esta dando una leccion a los rusos que no se les va a olvidar en la vida
> 
> Por cada sistema de armamento paco que tengan los rusos, la OTAN tiene uno superior y por cada sistema medio bueno que tengan los rusos, la OTAN los tiene mejores y en mucha mayor cantidad y los puede poner en cualquier punto del planeta en cuestion de horas
> 
> ...



Desde los años 6O USA, y en mucha menor medida otros países OTAN, tienen unidades atiempo parcial o total dedicadas a comportarse en las maniobras con las tácticas rusoviéticas. Búsquese "agressor" y "OPFOR"

Amén de juegos de guerra y similares. 

Mientras los observadores occidentales calificaban las maniobras rusas de "ballet ensayado"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Desde los años 6O USA, y en mucha menor medida otros países OTAN, tienen unidades atiempo parcial o total dedicadas a comportarse en las maniobras con las tácticas rusoviéticas. Búsquese "agressor" y "OPFOR"
> 
> Amén de juegos de guerra y similares.
> 
> Mientras los observadores occidentales calificaban las maniobras rusas de "ballet ensayado"



Es más, en los últimos 30 años incluso con equipamiento original soviético. Desde artillería, cualquier vehículo, tanque, helicóptero o avión. Anda que no saben de que pie cojea cada trasto ruso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Lo importante es la situación creada:









Israel avisa: cierre de la Agencia Judía en Rusia afectará relación con Moscú


Jerusalén, 24 jul (EFE).- El primer ministro en funciones de Israel, Yair Lapid, advirtió este domingo que las relaciones con Rusia se verían afectadas si Moscú decide cerrar la representación de la Agencia Judía, que promueve y gestiona la emigración de personas de origen judío a Israel. “El...




www.swissinfo.ch












El primer ministro israelí avisa a Rusia de un "grave" impacto en las relaciones si cierra la Agencia Judía en Moscú


El primer ministro de Israel, Yair Lapid, ha avisado este domingo a Rusia de que los planes de Moscú para...




www.europapress.es












¿Cómo afecta la prohibición rusa a la inmigración de Agencia Judía para Israel?


Agencia AJN.- Según el analista, Zvika Klein, las acciones militares de Israel en Siria podrían haber llevado al gobierno ruso a tratar de “educar” a Israel sancionando a una organización afiliada a él.




agenciaajn.com





Más de 13.000 judíos rusos han hecho aliá desde enero de 2022. Además, miles de rusos ya han cumplido los requisitos para emigrar a Israel, pero aún no han embarcado en un vuelo, ya que apenas hay vuelos disponibles. La falta de vuelos se debe a las sanciones occidentales a Rusia y a que la mayoría de las compañías aéreas no vuelan a Rusia.









Israel manda a Ucrania miles de accesorios militares - Aurora


El envío incluye 1500 cascos, 1500 chalecos protectores, cientos de trajes protectores para remoción de minas, 1000 máscaras de gas y decenas de filtros QBRN




aurora-israel.co.il




*








Lapid prepara medidas en caso de que Rusia cierre la Agencia Judía - Aurora


El primer ministro baraja opciones para hacer frente a la posibilidad de un conflicto diplomático con Moscú.




aurora-israel.co.il




*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Gargamel cabrón, deja a los pitufos en paz.



MAUSER dijo:


> Eres mi ídolo y estoy pensando en cambiarme la foto del avatar... Me das permiso?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134872


----------



## At4008 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jul 2022)

Polonia envía nuevos tanques a Ucrania:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

poco a poco se van haciendo con un buen arsenal para lanzar una operación de ofensiva, que opinas tienen que guardarlos en un cajon para el dia D o ir ya reforzando las zonas más propicias para las pequeñas acciones ofensivas como jherson?



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Polonia envía nuevos tanques a Ucrania:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

siguen los jabelin demostrando porque cada misil vale parecido a uno de un HIMARS; caviar beluga a la fina trufa


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



joder, 120k es una petada de caca histórica para una operación militar que ni siquiera la definen como guerra

van a poder reemplazar esas bajas?? y a qué ritmo?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> poco a poco se van haciendo con un buen arsenal para lanzar una operación de ofensiva, que opinas tienen que guardarlos en un cajon para el dia D o ir ya reforzando las zonas más propicias para las pequeñas acciones ofensivas como jherson?



A mí me sorprende que Ucrania no haya tratado de realizar una operación importante por esta zona, que es donde Rusia anda más falta de personal, podría ejercer mucha presión sobre los defensores en Kherson:






el arquitecto dijo:


> joder, 120k es una petada de caca histórica para una operación militar que ni siquiera la definen como guerra
> 
> van a poder reemplazar esas bajas?? y a qué ritmo?



Por poder sí, Rusia es especialista en meter carne de cañón en todas las guerras. Pero necesitarán una movilización general y lo que pueda salir de ahí seguramente esté poco/mal entrenado (cosa que también le pasa a un buen % del ejército ucraniano).


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> A mí me sorprende que Ucrania no haya tratado de realizar una operación importante por esta zona, que es donde Rusia anda más falta de personal, podría ejercer mucha presión sobre los defensores en Kherson:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134972
> 
> ...



es que ucrania va justita también

y defender es más sencillo, con menos efectivos puedes petarlo más
si ahora rusia está en posiciones defensivas, ucrania necesitará superioridad numérica o de algún tipo, antes no, antes solo tenía que aguantar y ya



yo es que creo que si no movilizan más es porque no pueden
no pueden en el sentido de que no pueden equipar a los soldados, no pueden porque no disponen de material, y tampoco de medios humanos (che, entre los 120k que han muerto, estaban los que iban a formar a los nuevos, ahora quién los va a formar? ex-boches de 80 años? muy veteranos, vale, pero... igual es que el problema sigue siendo que son analógicos y la guerra está siendo "digital")


----------



## el arquitecto (25 Jul 2022)

es que por mucha carne de cañón que metas, si vas con tirachinas frente a los misiles guiados, pues lo mismo no haces nada

yo creo que les pasó lo mismo a los amerindios contra los españoles, que no tenían tecnología y se tuvieron que "rendir"
a los indios del norte les dio un poco igual, porque eran nómadas y no estaban para esas cosas, pero cuando llegaron los yankis que sí estaban para conquistas, pues tuvieron que comprar armas para igualar un poco la cosa

el factor tecnológico está decantando la guerra, putin parece ignorarlo
y si no fuera porque amenaza con nukes, la otan habría entrado en ucrania a parar esta mierda


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Coño, que feo que eres... Queda contestada su pregunta?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134862
> 
> 
> ...



La fealdad de Hoctabio es casi tan sería como su hilo de hestrategia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

No se sentirán suficientemente fuertes y es una posición que avanzar te coloca en una posición de vulnerabilidad creciente por los flancos. Ahora en mi opinion, si se cuenta con el potencial ofensivo suficiente, es la zona por donde lanzar una ofensiva masiva, pues con un solo movimiento partes en 3 el frente orco; kherson, krimea y el donbass. Con jerson aislada al completo y con crimea pendiente de un puente.

Tal como lo veo los tanques se podrian emplear en pequeñas ofensivas conservadoras, es decir donde realmente sea posible una victoria bajo coste, y bueno igual se abre una ventana de oportunidad. Pero seria bueno esperar a poder desplegar una ofensiva tipo OTAN de manual con fuerza aerea rebuena. Hay f-16 en marcha, pero abria que esperar al año que viene.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> A mí me sorprende que Ucrania no haya tratado de realizar una operación importante por esta zona, que es donde Rusia anda más falta de personal, podría ejercer mucha presión sobre los defensores en Kherson:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134972
> 
> ...


----------



## ELVR (25 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Es más, en los últimos 30 años incluso con equipamiento original soviético. Desde artillería, cualquier vehículo, tanque, helicóptero o avión. Anda que no saben de que pie cojea cada trasto ruso.



Ejem... si digo desde los 60..








Obsérvese que no portan distintivo de unidad pero conservan la estrella roja para mayor realismo en combate disimilar.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se viene, a medida que esto coja velocidad se convertirá en algo imparable. Está brotando el germen de al menos dos docenas de nuevos países.
> 
> 
> Verá los defensores de las políticas indigenistas.....aquí apoyarán un régimen centralizado desde Moscú. Porque el enano es el buen blanquito.



Que jueguen bien sus cartas los moscovitas, al final se van a quedar en una región de mierda sin recursos naturales y odiados por todos sus vecinos en 3.000 km a la redonda.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Jul 2022)

Tremendo pepinazo:





¿Chupatrancas cuánto cobra de Moscú?


----------



## Cuscarejo (25 Jul 2022)

Algunas frases encontradas en tu análisis de la Guerra de Ucrania:
Vas a perla por cada página de tu hilo. No tienes ni puta idea de documentarte, ni de exponer tus ideas, y ya llevábamos 2 meses de "Operación Especial".


----------



## Nicors (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Que pepino es muchacho?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que pepino es muchacho?



Pues lo que pasa cuando sumas 5 toneladas de explosivos en un mismo sitio y llega un cohete


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

la cosa está entre charizard y freezer
pueden testar el proximo rover a marte tal como ha quedado el paraje



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es sorprendente
no sabia que tuvieran algo con esa potencia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

parace algun tipo de munición de fragmentación que ha reventado un polvorin



Gnidlog dijo:


> es sorprendente
> no sabia que tuvieran algo con esa potencia


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parace algun tipo de munición de fragmentación que ha reventado un polvorin



estoy de acuerdo, porque para hacer algo así es mucho mas que algo de 500kg


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ahí he visto algo sobre trolacos de 15 rublos...


El 24/02/22, Dugin VKed con noticias de lo que él creía que era el Génesis del destronamiento del Hijo de la perdición (de quien se hablará más a continuación). La publicación obtuvo 41 mil visitas, 1164 emojis, en su mayoría LOL.

“Hemos capturado la Isla de las Serpientes. Snake Island en el Mar Negro juega un papel clave en Sacred Geograph según Vasile Lovinescu (Geticus). Sobre sus cimientos rocosos descansaba un antiguo santuario de Apolo, el Hijo de Zeus, quien comunicaba a los mortales su conocimiento del futuro. De ahora en adelante, quien controla la Isla de las Serpientes controla el curso de la historia mundial”.

Breves pasajes de este estimado filósofo publicados en la red social VK, controlada por la Policía Secreta, mientras su fundador Pavel Durov languidece en las arenas con aire acondicionado de las tribus beduinas de Arabia perdidas en el sueño de la vida eterna, son citados a menudo por trolls de quince rublos. , insertado en apasionados discursos patrióticos en la Duma (pero no en el Banco Central; para citar a Dugin, 









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

viejos mapas






NIKOPOL


Despite all the reverses in the southern section ofthe eastern front, the German and Romanian forces prevented any operational breakthrough by Soviet forces north of the Black Sea at the end of1943




ebrary.net


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Cuanto tiempo durará, llegará a mañana intacto?

Puente sobre los Ingulets en Daryevka cerca de Kherson. El pontón ya está en su lugar.


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Jul 2022)

esta explosión esta a más de 105km del frente









Explosions reported in Berdiansk Berdians'k,Zaporiz'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosions reported in Berdiansk. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Nicors (25 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues lo que pasa cuando sumas 5 toneladas de explosivos en un mismo sitio y llega un cohete



Y el cráter que deja.


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Sigue el circo, ahora le toca al payaso Lukas







El miedo a un invierno hambriento hace que los polacos vayan a Bielorrusia". La propaganda intenta convencer a los bielorrusos de la terrible vida de los europeos Los propagandistas hablan de cómo los polacos "pobres" están dispuestos a hacer cola durante horas en la frontera, solo para llegar a una región bielorrusa bien alimentada, estable y rica. 1/2 

En el video, hay una cola desde la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Polonia, sin embargo, es del lado bielorruso. Los bielorrusos, según la vieja tradición "buena", hacen colas de kilómetros de largo. En este momento, hay alrededor de 500 autos camino a Polonia. 2/2


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff. Eso es un pollazo limpio y palante.
Saludos al mamapollato checheno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

puff, el temido k-52 flying blyat. Un poco de zuka y davai, y se pasa.



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

Tu lo que eres es gilipollas.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por el cráter ha sido un misil o una bomba dirigida, Tipo JDAM o similar... Pesan sobre 1000 kilos y se pueden lanzar hasta 27 kms de distancia... ni oyeron el avión que la lanzó. La munición que tuvieran almacenada ha hecho el resto.



La Fuerza Aérea finlandesa llevó a cabo un lanzamiento aire-tierra de una bomba JDAM


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

Y yo a ti? solo es dicho que eres gilipollas.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

Me duele la vista de ver al tipo este soltando chorradas sin aportar nada, así que al ignore no recíproco.



No pienso perder un segundo con esta gente colorá.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tremendo pepinazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo de esta guerra Rusia acaba aprendiendo que si mientras tu enemigo te destruye cuarteles y polvorines tú te dedicas a destrozar apartamentos, centros comerciales y silos de grano, al final acabas perdiendo. 

Hay que destruir al ejército del contrario, lo de masacrar civiles es en todo caso un extra si eres un hijo de perra sádico ruso. Pero sólo masacrar civiles no vale para ganar una guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> lo de masacrar civiles es en todo caso un extra si eres un hijo de perra sádico ruso. Pero sólo masacrar civiles no vale para ganar una guerra.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Gente decente estos rusos y prorrusos


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

No , es una apreciación, es como si te digo que eres bajito o que eres feo.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

No citéis más a Hoctabio, es mucho mejor que haga sus contribuciones en su propio hilo, un hilo serio, el único serio de todo el foro, de hecho.

Así sus excelentes (y serios) análisis no se pierden y se puede acudir a ellos en caso de que se necesite información seria y de calidad.

Colaboremos a que sus serias contribuciones no se pierdan en este hilo, que no es ni la mitad de serio que el suyo, obviamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Me recuerdan a cuando Yahve mando erradicar a los Amonitas y demas, pero vamos que hasta el dia del juicio hay bastante manga ancha con los criminales.



keylargof dijo:


> Gente decente estos rusos y prorrusos


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

A los separatistas no se les debe tratar con educación, de hecho se les debe tratar con el mayor de los desprecios y si a eso le añadimos pro ruso, bastate bien y con demasiada educación te estoy tratando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos baraja el envío de aviones de combate a Ucrania, incluidos A-10







www.diariosigloxxi.com





mp4 del fallero en mano me hayo


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)

¿Kazakhstan también esta llena de nazis? ¿O son hermanos a los que hay que liberar?


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Normal ,pueden ser los siguientes dependiendo como acabe lo de ucrania, las ansias imperialistas rusas no van a acabar en ucrania
El acercamiento aparte de buscar seguridad, busca también exportar gas y petróleo

Kazajstán está preparando un ejército para defenderse de Rusia, un fuerte presupuesto militar de 918 millones de dólares y ampliando la cooperación con China y la OTAN, temeroso de convertirse en el próximo en la lista de ambiciones geopolíticas del Kremlin. 


*Kazajstán aumenta el gasto en defensa en medio de la invasión de Ucrania: WSJ*

Kazajstán está aumentando significativamente su gasto en defensa y busca lazos más estrechos con China y los países de la OTAN en medio de temores de que las ambiciones geopolíticas de Moscú se extiendan más allá de Ucrania, informó The Wall Street Journal , citando a un funcionario kazajo. 

El país de Asia Central destinará 441.000 millones de tenge adicionales (918 millones de dólares) a su presupuesto de defensa, un aumento de casi 1,5 veces sobre el presupuesto del año pasado de 1.700 millones de dólares, informó el WSJ. Parte de los fondos adicionales se gastará en fortalecer sus reservas militares. 

Si bien Rusia desplegó fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz en Kazajstán a principios de 2022 en medio de una serie de protestas antigubernamentales mortales en todo el país, la guerra de Moscú contra Ucrania ha complicado los lazos entre Rusia y su vecino y aliado del sur.

Kazajstán ha adoptado una postura neutral en la guerra actual y se niega a ofrecer apoyo total a Rusia o Ucrania. 

Y hablando junto a su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo de junio, el presidente kazajo, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, dijo que su país no reconocería la soberanía de las autoproclamadas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk. 

Los comentarios fueron ampliamente vistos como un desaire a Putin, quien mencionó la “liberación” de las repúblicas separatistas pro-Moscú como una razón para enviar tropas a Ucrania.

Tras los comentarios de Tokayev, Rusia detuvo las exportaciones de petróleo kazajo que se dirigían a Europa a través del puerto ruso de Novorossiysk, citando presuntas violaciones ambientales. La medida se canceló rápidamente después de que las autoridades kazajas amenazaran con bloquear las importaciones paralelas a Rusia a través de sus puestos de control aduanero para eludir las sanciones. 

El debilitamiento de los lazos con Rusia ha hecho que Kazajstán se acerque a China, Estados Unidos y Turquía, miembro de la OTAN, en los últimos meses, informó WSJ. 

Un alto funcionario de un país de Asia Central le dijo a The Wall Street Journal que la inquietud está aumentando en toda la región por los objetivos de Moscú más allá de Ucrania. 

“Imagínese si ellos [Rusia] no tienen a Ucrania para abusar. ¿Seremos los siguientes? dijo el funcionario no identificado a WSJ.









Kazakhstan Boosts Defense Spending Amid Ukraine Invasion – WSJ - The Moscow Times


Moscow’s war against Ukraine has complicated ties between Russia and its southerly neighbor and ally.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

la escusa estandar para invadirla ya la tienen

_Of Kazakhstan's population of 19 million, *3.5 million* are ethnic Russians.6 ene 2022_

un igor girkin de por alli crea un grupo armado insurgente y es una historia paralela a ucrania, donde habia paz ahora hay una guerra de desnazificacion




ghawar dijo:


> ¿Kazakhstan también esta llena de nazis? ¿O son hermanos a los que hay que liberar?


----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la escusa estandar para invadirla ya la tienen
> 
> _Of Kazakhstan's population of 19 million, *3.5 million* are ethnic Russians.6 ene 2022_
> 
> un igor girkin de por alli crea un grupo armado insurgente y es una historia paralela a ucrania, donde habia paz ahora hay una guerra de desnazificacion



Te aseguro por experiencia propia que en Kazajistán, los kazajos de origen Ruso no tienen el más mínimo problema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Si claro, tampoco los ucranianos de origen ruso lo tenian hasta que secuaces tipo Girkin reclutaron escoria de los bajos fondos y montaron bandas armadas secesionistas diciendo que representan al sentir popular. El kremlin te crea un problema de convivencia donde no lo hay.



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te aseguro por experiencia propia que en Kazajistán, los kazajos de origen Ruso no tienen el más mínimo problema.


----------



## ELVR (25 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Kazakhstan también esta llena de nazis? ¿O son hermanos a los que hay que liberar?





paconan dijo:


> Normal ,pueden ser los siguientes dependiendo como acabe lo de ucrania, las ansias imperialistas rusas no van a acabar en ucrania
> El acercamiento aparte de buscar seguridad, busca también exportar gas y petróleo
> 
> Kazajstán está preparando un ejército para defenderse de Rusia, un fuerte presupuesto militar de 918 millones de dólares y ampliando la cooperación con China y la OTAN, temeroso de convertirse en el próximo en la lista de ambiciones geopolíticas del Kremlin.
> ...



En 1945 los nancys (los de verdad) en general y Jitler en particular se lamentaban del tiempo que perdieron cara a Barbarroja ayudando a los italianos con el fiasco de Grecia (en realidad el retraso fue más por razones logísticas)

Dentro de un tiempo los putinianos en general y Boba en particular se lamentaran del retraso cara a la operación he*Z*pecial militar ayudando a los kazajos en sus disturbios (en realidad el retraso fue más por presiones chinas)


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Te aseguro por experiencia propia que en Kazajistán, los kazajos de origen Ruso no tienen el más mínimo problema.



Poco le importa eso al Kremlin. Armarán a la minoría ruso-kazaja que sea más prorrusa y violenta y harán la vida imposible a aquellos ruso-kazajos que viven allí en armonía, como han hecho en el Donbas, en Moldavia, en Georgia y en todas partes donde esta panda de hijos de puta meten las narices para poder robar recursos a gusto.


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si claro, tampoco los ucranianos de origen ruso lo tenian hasta que secuaces tipo Girkin reclutaron escoria de los bajos fondos y montaron bandas armadas secesionistas diciendo que representan al sentir popular. El kremlin te crea un problema de convivencia donde no lo hay.



Hemos escrito lo mismo a la vez. Mis dieses


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Esto es un ejemplo del sistema que han montado, se llevan la pasta sin ni siquiera empezar las obras

Fiscal General Adjunto de la Federación Rusa sobre el dinero robado por los funcionarios de Tomsk durante la construcción del campus estudiantil: "El campus aún no ha comenzado a construirse, pero todo ya ha sido dividido y robado". Los agentes de la ley locales estaban en la acción y no notaron nada. Zama. El gobernador Zhvachkin Gurdin fue "tomado" por Moscú. 

Es de destacar que exactamente el día del arresto del vicegobernador (designado por Zhvachkin) por política de inversión y relaciones de propiedad Gurdin ( https://news.vtomske.ru/news/192945-eks-zamestitel-gubernatora-tomskoi-oblasti-yurii-gurdin-zaderjan… ) La polilla en el Kremlin le dio a Zhvachkin otra orden https://tomsk.kp.ru/online/news/4830243/… Así es la esquizofrenia de estado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Ejque es como el patadon pa`alante de Javier Clemente, un clasico en la pizarra del kremlin. Manual basico.
Pero te digo una cosa, igual que tiene expertise en desestabilizar regiones que vivian tranquilamente, tambien lo tiene en fomentar odios cruzados dentro del mundo OTAN y la UE. Mientras que a nosotros nos dicen que que hacemos siguiendo los intereses de la EEUU, a los yankis les dicen que que hacen gastando pasta en intereses de la vieja europa. y asi con todos contra todos. Son como el demonio.



keylargof dijo:


> Hemos escrito lo mismo a la vez. Mis dieses


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ejque es como el patadon pa`alante de Javier Clemente, un clasico en la pizarra del kremlin. Manual basico.
> Pero te digo una cosa, igual que tiene expertise en desestabilizar regiones que vivian tranquilamente, tambien lo tiene en fomentar odios cruzados dentro del mundo OTAN y la UE. Mientras que a nosotros nos dicen que que hacemos siguiendo los intereses de la EEUU, a los yankis les dicen que que hacen gastando pasta en intereses de la vieja europa. y asi con todos contra todos. Son como el demonio.



Tal cual. Con el covid, en Rusia RT era extremadamente covidiota, y llamaba criminales a quienes no se pusieran 5 sputniks. 

En el resto del mundo eran antivacunas y hablaban de plandemias. De ahi viene que mucha mugre de este foro crea que Rusia era anti medidas deaconianas anti covid.

Saben muy bien a que clase de retrasado mental apelar en cada país. Llevan dedicándose a la subversión siglos.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

Muy bien señor


----------



## keylargof (25 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto es un ejemplo del sistema que han montado, se llevan la pasta sin ni siquiera empezar las obras
> 
> Fiscal General Adjunto de la Federación Rusa sobre el dinero robado por los funcionarios de Tomsk durante la construcción del campus estudiantil: "El campus aún no ha comenzado a construirse, pero todo ya ha sido dividido y robado". Los agentes de la ley locales estaban en la acción y no notaron nada. Zama. El gobernador Zhvachkin Gurdin fue "tomado" por Moscú.
> 
> Es de destacar que exactamente el día del arresto del vicegobernador (designado por Zhvachkin) por política de inversión y relaciones de propiedad Gurdin ( https://news.vtomske.ru/news/192945-eks-zamestitel-gubernatora-tomskoi-oblasti-yurii-gurdin-zaderjan… ) La polilla en el Kremlin le dio a Zhvachkin otra orden https://tomsk.kp.ru/online/news/4830243/… Así es la esquizofrenia de estado



Los de los ERE y Gurtel son honrados y estrictos contables suizos comparados con esta gentuza.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

Donetsk, fuerzas paramilitares atentando contra los invasores.
En todo caso mucha juventud se está dejando la vida por un capricho del Putinato. Malditas guerras!
ojo contenido sensible:


----------



## paconan (25 Jul 2022)

Inundaciones en Moscú, se habrán llevado la pasta cambiando bordillos, aceras y red de saneamiento


En la capital (Moscú) de la federación , en algunos lugares hay un apocalipsis, un aguacero, los ríos se desbordan, los animales salvajes van por las calles.


----------



## duncan (25 Jul 2022)

Ahora vendrán los putinejos a decir lo malo que es el avión:









El Gobierno checo comprará 24 cazas F-35, será el noveno operador de la OTAN


La Fuerza Aérea Checa comprará 24 aviones de combate Lockheed Martin F-35 con los que sustituirá a sus 14 Gripen, será el noveno operador de la OTAN




www.defensa.com


----------



## duncan (25 Jul 2022)

Creo que la industria militar occidental debería darle algo a Putin:









Lanzacohetes múltiples de precisión para Estonia


Estonia quiere lanzacohetes de artillería múltiples norteamericanos M142, capacidad que España no ha repuesto tras la baja de sus Teruel en 2011




www.defensa.com


----------



## duncan (25 Jul 2022)

Y vídeo de Yago, que no creo que lo veamos:


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2022)

UP

Está anocheciendo y los HIMARS ya están preparados para dar donde más duele. Espero hagan su trabajo como hasta ahora.


----------



## Subprime (25 Jul 2022)

Los s-3000 ya en Ucrania, pantallas en 4k, 55 pulgadas, todo táctil, parece del futuro.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Kazakhstan también esta llena de nazis? ¿O son hermanos a los que hay que liberar?



La que ha armado el loco del Kremlin!


----------



## Subprime (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (25 Jul 2022)

Esos himars!! Que no decaiga la fiesta!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

eso debe de brillar cosa mala y no pueden interceptar himars, es chatarra



Subprime dijo:


> Los s-3000 ya en Ucrania, pantallas en 4k, 55 pulgadas, todo táctil, parece del futuro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

Cómo disfruta haciendo rabiar al putincelato, menudo entusiasmo; es lo normal.
Fijaros bien, hemos pasado a leer historias de como rusia puede incrementar su imperio, de peña poniendose en la piel de rusia, vincularse emocionalmente con ese imperio, a gente ya que disfruta pergeñando planes de como triturar al oso sobre el terreno. Sin los crimenes de guerra y comportamiento del truñifero imperio en esta guerra no seria posible.

Se estan produciendo cambios maravillosos.



duncan dijo:


> Y vídeo de Yago, que no creo que lo veamos:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jul 2022)

fenomeno mundial

 

alli los ponen enganchaos a un tubo, pero en realidad es un retrete-palangana,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## repompero (26 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los s-3000 ya en Ucrania, pantallas en 4k, 55 pulgadas, todo táctil, parece del futuro.



Mare del amor hermoso. ¿Que antigualla es esa? Pero pero pero SI ES PENOSO TODO.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Jul 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Mare del amor hermoso. ¿Que antigualla es esa? Pero pero pero SI ES PENOSO TODO.



Es el ejercito Ruso en estado puro.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La cosa es seguir mandado oleada tras oleada hasta que a los defensores se queden sin balas.... avanzar y avanzar y avanzar.....como si esto fuera el somme


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)

> La cosa es seguir mandado oleada tras oleada hasta que a los defensores se queden sin balas.... avanzar y avanzar y avanzar.....como si esto fuera el somme



El desprecio a los soldados rusos por sus propios mandos es legendario.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Me pregunto si los yankees habrán entrenado alguna IA para seguir los camiones rusos en las fotos de los satélites y que de el aviso en cuanto se juntan mas de dos camiones en un lugar o varios camiones visitan el mismo lugar en un cierto periodo de tiempo.

Es increíble la facilidad con la que encuentran los almacenes rusos.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)

También tendrán drones y sobre todo el apoyo de la gente de los territorios ocupados por los rusos que seguro pasan buena intel. 

Ayer en el hilo de los retrasados había una info - de esas de primerisima calidac - en la que decían que lo bueno empieza el día 30. Supongo que veremos a os Terminators en acción, en fín, veremos...


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELVR (26 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Me pregunto si los yankees habrán entrenado alguna IA para seguir los camiones rusos en las fotos de los satélites y que de el aviso en cuanto se juntan mas de dos camiones en un lugar o varios camiones visitan el mismo lugar en un cierto periodo de tiempo.
> 
> Es increíble la facilidad con la que encuentran los almacenes rusos.



Ya lo comenté anteriormente. Tom Clancy ya lo contó en los 80 en una novela.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Les ayudaron tanto contra los nazis que estuvieron esperando fuera de Varsovia hasta que quedaron los cimientos. Algunos sabemos historia... Gañán.


----------



## neutral295 (26 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Definitivamente cada vez estás más demenciado.



Entiendo que te duela la verdad, estás rodeado de maricones, pero eso te lo has buscado tu solito. Casino, deja de ir con maricones yanquis, mejor te irá con gays rusos, jaja.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

No tienes ni puta idea, eres bastante inculto. Otra más exhaustas... Y te las das de persona más inteligente y preparada del foro. Jooooder, una persona instruida no escribiría esa mierda o estéricas... Paleto


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 Jul 2022)

Oook conseguido, querías ir al ignore y te lo has ganado.
Buen trabajo. Hala a tomar por el culo ya, subnormal.


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Mare del amor hermoso. ¿Que antigualla es esa? Pero pero pero SI ES PENOSO TODO.



el fondo de armario

es lo que les queda, restos de la era sovietica tan penoso y cutre que no merece la pena ni robarlo


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Te ataco a ti y al mensaje. Porque lo primero te las das de intelectual, una persona que usa el sustrato alto de la lengua no cometería esos dos errores tan estúpidos. Dos tu mensaje no tiene pruebas, te basas en "he visto, he leído" pero nunca pones la fuente. En fin, poco se puede sacar de ti intelectual tira a Moscow, a ver si vas a ser un pijazo de esos que dice London o Beijing...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ya lo comenté anteriormente. Tom Clancy ya lo contó en los 80 en una novela.



Básicamente es una guerra de los 80. El 85% del armamento ruso, como poco, es ochentero. Casi todo el armamento ucraniano es ochentero. Los Javelin, Stinger y mucho otro armamento occidental enviado a ucrania, es básicamente de los 80 o versiones modernizadas de los 80. Pero si ya están llegando hasta los Gepard, que se diseñaron para reventar helicópteros soviéticos en los 80. Curiosamente, es lo que van a terminar haciendo, reventar helicópteros soviéticos de los 80, pero 40 años tarde.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Mira payaso, llevo viviendo en el extranjero al menos 4 años seguidos, y desde el 2010 en años intermitentes, no solo eso si no que desde bien pequeñito he salido de España siempre. Si hay un tío que no ha salido del gallinero de su abuelo eres tú. Si no sabes escribir en español mejor no te las des de listo. En español si hay traducción de la ciudad o del país se usa la traducción, salvo cuatro mongoloides que os pensáis guays y os creéis la releche. A mi me recuerdas al típico hijo de ricachón que va de progre e creyéndose un intelectual y luego pues demuestra ser lo que es, una boñiga. Por no hablarte que tú nunca das fuentes, por eso tu mensaje es mierda, porque intelectualmente es mierda y porque no hay fuentes. Iletrado.


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Jul 2022)

en el video de uno de los puentes bombardeados se aprecia un detalle, la construcción de un puente de pontones. Si a esto le sumamos el movimiento de reservas desde Crimea, los rusos estan desplazando fuerzas para mantener las posiciones.







van a crear una red de puentes alternativos


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Pon la fuente y se pone Kiev, paleto ignorante.


----------



## Nicors (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Eres tú quien escribe como un retrasado mental, no yo.


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Jul 2022)

se puede constatar tres cosas que a los rusos la artillería moderna les perjudica mucho



la segunda cosa es que realmente necesitan un estabilizador


la tercera es que siempre dicen cosas pero nunca muestran pruebas, los rusos mienten más que hablan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> se puede constatar tres cosas que a los rusos la artillería moderna les perjudica mucho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además eso puede ser uno de los obuses ucranianos que también van en camiones como el que machacaba la isla esa


----------



## ELVR (26 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Básicamente es una guerra de los 80. El 85% del armamento ruso, como poco, es ochentero. Casi todo el armamento ucraniano es ochentero. Los Javelin, Stinger y mucho otro armamento occidental enviado a ucrania, es básicamente de los 80 o versiones modernizadas de los 80. Pero si ya están llegando hasta los Gepard, que se diseñaron para reventar helicópteros soviéticos en los 80. Curiosamente, es lo que van a terminar haciendo, reventar helicópteros soviéticos de los 80, pero 40 años tarde.



Lo que pasa, y es a lo que me refería es que los radares de vigilancia terrestre (ya sea desde aparatos tripulados o no) de la Otan no son precisamente aun de los 80. Y además desde entonces algunos ya deberían haber estado avisados entre aunque fuese entre visita de nena y nena en la dacha-mansión.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> se puede constatar tres cosas que a los rusos la artillería moderna les perjudica mucho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que sigan recibiendo de los ucranianos y se vayan por patas si no lo han hecho ya. La tercera también vale para los cms.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Jul 2022)

Los paramedicos personales del puto enano calvo genocida





carajo como han jodido ese par de sujetos tan perturbadores


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Básicamente es una guerra de los 80. El 85% del armamento ruso, como poco, es ochentero. Casi todo el armamento ucraniano es ochentero. Los Javelin, Stinger y mucho otro armamento occidental enviado a ucrania, es básicamente de los 80 o versiones modernizadas de los 80. Pero si ya están llegando hasta los Gepard, que se diseñaron para reventar helicópteros soviéticos en los 80. Curiosamente, es lo que van a terminar haciendo, reventar helicópteros soviéticos de los 80, pero 40 años tarde.



Ese es el problema, Rusia (o en este caso la union sovietica) en los 80 estaba 3 decadas atrasada en tecnologia con respecto a occidente, sobre todo en electronica e informatica

Y si, el cascaron de los tanques ucranianos T72 sera el mismo que el de los rusos, pero la muchos han sido actualizados con componentes modernos. 

Los rusos lo maximo que han hecho es pillar unos GPS del aliexpress y pegarlos con cinta aislante al cuadro de mandos

Lo divertido de todo esto es que parte de la municion de los HIMARS y los obuses de 155 estaba a punto de pasarse de fecha, esto le esta vieniendo de perlas a la OTAN, en lugar de destruirla la usan para reventar rusos sin arriesgar nada


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ese es el problema, Rusia (o en este caso la union sovietica) en los 80 estaba 3 decadas atrasada en tecnologia con respecto a occidente, sobre todo en electronica e informatica
> 
> Y si, el cascaron de los tanques ucranianos T72 sera el mismo que el de los rusos, pero la muchos han sido actualizados con componentes modernos.
> 
> ...



A veces me imagino a los yankees en el pentágono, a principios de año babeando para que Boba se entrampara de semejante manera en Ucrania. Como dices, están mandado elementos que estaban a punto de tirar a la basura y desgastando a los rusos con ellos como en la mejor de sus fantasías húmedas.

Se ahorran el dineral que cuesta desmantelar los juguetes viejos, comprueban que realmente funcionaban y encima justifican inversiones millonarias en nuevos cacharros. La OTAN que estaba muerta, ahora en plena forma…

Todo parte del plan maestro sin fisuras del ludópata. ¿No será que al final Boba es un agente de la CIA? Seria el jaque mate definitivo.


----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

No, eran claros objetivos militares, en el parque había un grupo de gopniks nazis reunidos comprando armas a traficantes y las armas estaban almacenadas en el metro 


Dos explosiones me sacaron de la cama a las 4:40 am. Rusia disparó misiles S-300 a Kharkiv desde Belgorod. Uno golpeó el campo de fútbol infantil, el segundo cerca de la entrada del metro. El estado terrorista está bombardeando abiertamente objetos civiles.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Jul 2022)

El flaro espiritual de occidente son este par de rateros Dymitrysdemierda una botella de Vodka, una cafetera, un ventilador y un termo ...........








paconan dijo:


> No, eran claros objetivos militares, en el parque había un grupo de gopniks nazis reunidos comprando armas a traficantes y las armas estaban almacenadas en el metro
> 
> 
> Dos explosiones me sacaron de la cama a las 4:40 am. Rusia disparó misiles S-300 a Kharkiv desde Belgorod. Uno golpeó el campo de fútbol infantil, el segundo cerca de la entrada del metro. El estado terrorista está bombardeando abiertamente objetos civiles.



Orcorrusos se han dedicado a hacer criminales bombardeos totalmente deliberado contra civiles en Kharkov desde el día 1 de la invasión

Se requieren F-16 y drones sofisticados que destruyan el origen del fuego el cual muchas veces es dentro de Rusia


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> A veces me imagino a los yankees en el pentágono, a principios de año babeando para que Boba se entrampara de semejante manera en Ucrania. Como dices, están mandado elementos que estaban a punto de tirar a la basura y desgastando a los rusos con ellos como en la mejor de sus fantasías húmedas.
> 
> Se ahorran el dineral que cuesta desmantelar los juguetes viejos, comprueban que realmente funcionaban y encima justifican inversiones millonarias en nuevos cacharros. La OTAN que estaba muerta, ahora en plena forma…
> 
> Todo parte del plan maestro sin fisuras del ludópata. ¿No será que al final Boba es un agente de la CIA? Seria el jaque mate definitivo.



Los follaputines llevan diciendo desde febrero que de momento rusia esta sacando lo de de segunda fila, que lo bueno se lo guarda para mas tarde, para la confrontacion con la OTAN cara a cara.

La tactica "gamer" de no gastar las pociones hasta el enemigo final

Pero se ha visto que los rusos estan sacando lo que tienen, y el resto o es inventado o exagerado y si existe, es un par de prototipos para fardar en las ferias de armamento con unos videos chupiguays y venderle la moto a terceros paises

De la OTAN, lo bueno bueno no se ha visto todavia porque no hace falta o porque los ucras no estan entrenados en como usarlo

En caso de conflicto OTAN - Rusia, los cyborgs hipersonicos de titanio liquido hablarian ingles o aleman...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No, eran claros objetivos militares, en el parque había un grupo de gopniks nazis reunidos comprando armas a traficantes y las armas estaban almacenadas en el metro
> 
> 
> Dos explosiones me sacaron de la cama a las 4:40 am. Rusia disparó misiles S-300 a Kharkiv desde Belgorod. Uno golpeó el campo de fútbol infantil, el segundo cerca de la entrada del metro. El estado terrorista está bombardeando abiertamente objetos civiles.



Ya les faltan armas que usan antiaéreos como misiles de crucero


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia. No creo que lancen los misiles contra objetivos civiles, pero tienen una mierda de sistemas que al final en vez de acabar donde deben lo hacen en los civiles. Y por no quedar mal se montan sus películas. En fin aún peor que atacar directamente. Se merecen ser expulsados y si se puede llegar hasta los Urales.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Ya ves macho, ya estás tú probando las drogas por todos nosotros. Ten cuidado con el crocodile que corre por Moscow como dices.


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia. No creo que lancen los misiles contra objetivos civiles, pero tienen una mierda de sistemas que al final en vez de acabar donde deben lo hacen en los civiles. Y por no quedar mal se montan sus películas. En fin aún peor que atacar directamente. Se merecen ser expulsados y si se puede llegar hasta los Urales.



eso no es romper una lanza, es la puta verdad

En lugar de "dispara y olvidate" sus sistemas son "dispara y reza"

Ya se decia en los primeros dias de la invasion que los sistemas rusos eran una puta mierda que fallaban mas que una escopeta de feria

por eso siguen a lo suyo, bombardeo por saturacion con municion convencional


----------



## Casino (26 Jul 2022)

Con dos cojones. Enhorabuena.



En el mismo post nos dice que no estudió en castellano pero nos dice como se escribe en castellano la capital del RU.
Con ese único post le da Vd. explicación absolutamente a todo lo que escribe en burbuja. 





Que Vd. lo pase bien.


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No, eran claros objetivos militares, en el parque había un grupo de gopniks nazis reunidos comprando armas a traficantes y las armas estaban almacenadas en el metro
> 
> 
> Dos explosiones me sacaron de la cama a las 4:40 am. Rusia disparó misiles S-300 a Kharkiv desde Belgorod. Uno golpeó el campo de fútbol infantil, el segundo cerca de la entrada del metro. El estado terrorista está bombardeando abiertamente objetos civiles.



Hace unos días había un tweet que explicaba como usar un S-300 como "misil crucero", basicamente el S-300 no está pensado para hacer eso (es un antiaereo y va guiado por la estación hasta la zona de búsqueda y ahi entra en acción su propio radar para enganchar el avión o misil que no tiene nada que ver con un ataque terrestre), pues lo que hacen más o menos es guiarlo con la estación hasta la zona donde estiman que interesa impactar en base a la distancia y deriva respecto a la estación y lanzarlo contra el suelo es poco menos que tirar un recurso a la basura para decir "estamos ahi" porque es imposible hace un ataque con una precisión mínima usando ese sistema. Un Tochka con sus 90-100 metros de error es una herramienta quirúrgica al lado de eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jul 2022)

pues eso, un ataque terrorista



Turbamulta dijo:


> Hace unos días había un tweet que explicaba como usar un S-300 como "misil crucero", basicamente el S-300 no está pensado para hacer eso (es un antiaereo y va guiado por la estación hasta la zona de búsqueda y ahi entra en acción su propio radar para enganchar el avión o misil que no tiene nada que ver con un ataque terrestre), pues lo que hacen más o menos es guiarlo con la estación hasta la zona donde estiman que interesa impactar y lanzarlo contra el suelo es poco menos que tirar un recurso a la basura para decir "estamos ahi" porque es imposible hace un ataque con una precisión mínima usando ese sistema. Un Tochka con sus 90-100 metros de error es una herramienta quirúrgica al lado de eso.


----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hace unos días había un tweet que explicaba como usar un S-300 como "misil crucero", basicamente el S-300 no está pensado para hacer eso (es un antiaereo y va guiado por la estación hasta la zona de búsqueda y ahi entra en acción su propio radar para enganchar el avión o misil que no tiene nada que ver con un ataque terrestre), pues lo que hacen más o menos es guiarlo con la estación hasta la zona donde estiman que interesa impactar en base a la distancia y deriva respecto a la estación y lanzarlo contra el suelo es poco menos que tirar un recurso a la basura para decir "estamos ahi" porque es imposible hace un ataque con una precisión mínima usando ese sistema. Un Tochka con sus 90-100 metros de error es una herramienta quirúrgica al lado de eso.



Resumiendo, estan desesperados y lanzan lo que tienen, les da igual el objetivo y lo que buscan es causar daño de cualquier manera
No buscan solo objetivos militares, buscan destruir y sembrar el pánico, si alcanzan objetivos civiles y mueren civiles siempre buscaran o inventaran una excusa para ellos perfecta para así tapar el error como nazis, traficantes de armas, etc... nunca asumirán sus errores y culparan de ello al contrario

1. No ocultamos los objetivos de la operación especial, pero son nuevos cada semana.
2. Solo estamos defendiendo el Donbass, pero iremos más allá. 
3. No tiene sentido negociar, pero estamos a favor de las negociaciones. 
4. No ocuparemos Ucrania, pero nos quedaremos allí para siempre. 
5. Todo va según lo planeado, pero aún no hemos comenzado.


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hace unos días había un tweet que explicaba como usar un S-300 como "misil crucero", basicamente el S-300 no está pensado para hacer eso (es un antiaereo y va guiado por la estación hasta la zona de búsqueda y ahi entra en acción su propio radar para enganchar el avión o misil que no tiene nada que ver con un ataque terrestre), pues lo que hacen más o menos es guiarlo con la estación hasta la zona donde estiman que interesa impactar en base a la distancia y deriva respecto a la estación y lanzarlo contra el suelo es poco menos que tirar un recurso a la basura para decir "estamos ahi" porque es imposible hace un ataque con una precisión mínima usando ese sistema. Un Tochka con sus 90-100 metros de error es una herramienta quirúrgica al lado de eso.



Eso es una admision de derrota lo mires como lo mires, no tiene sentido desde el punto militar ni estrategico

Lo unico que intentan es crear terror entre la poblacion civil, mandar el mensaje de que van a lanzar misiles sin control alguno que pueden impactar en cualquier lado, una escuela, un hospital, un parque, un prado con vacas...

es un acto de pura desesperacion, es lo que hacen subalternos acojonados cuando el jefe les pide resultados y no tienen medios, pero les exijen resultados, los que sean para llenar el powerpoint


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hace unos días había un tweet que explicaba como usar un S-300 como "misil crucero", basicamente el S-300 no está pensado para hacer eso (es un antiaereo y va guiado por la estación hasta la zona de búsqueda y ahi entra en acción su propio radar para enganchar el avión o misil que no tiene nada que ver con un ataque terrestre), pues lo que hacen más o menos es guiarlo con la estación hasta la zona donde estiman que interesa impactar en base a la distancia y deriva respecto a la estación y lanzarlo contra el suelo es poco menos que tirar un recurso a la basura para decir "estamos ahi" porque es imposible hace un ataque con una precisión mínima usando ese sistema. Un Tochka con sus 90-100 metros de error es una herramienta quirúrgica al lado de eso.



Blasfemo!
ui si te escucha el Zhúkov


mandan los de reconocimiento... si no vuelven prueba por otro lado


----------



## Nicors (26 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia. No creo que lancen los misiles contra objetivos civiles, pero tienen una mierda de sistemas que al final en vez de acabar donde deben lo hacen en los civiles. Y por no quedar mal se montan sus películas. En fin aún peor que atacar directamente. Se merecen ser expulsados y si se puede llegar hasta los Urales.



El estado terrorista ruso si lanza misiles contra objetivos civiles de forma deliberada, y ya son decenas de casos, puesto que es parte de su guerra híbrida contra Ucrania y occidente en general. Convenir que el terror rojo no es nuevo lo llevan usando de siempre, como estrategia militar.
Junto con el chantaje económico todo lo tienen bien estudiado los terroristas.
Es una guerra total, ni operación especial ni otro eufemismo.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El estado terrorista ruso si lanza misiles contra objetivos civiles de forma deliberada, y ya son decenas de casos, puesto que es parte de su guerra híbrida contra Ucrania y occidente en general. Convenir que el terror rojo no es nuevo lo llevan usando de siempre, como estrategia militar.
> Junto con el chantaje económico todo lo tienen bien estudiado los terroristas.
> Es una guerra total, ni operación especial ni otro eufemismo.



Mira yo es que les veo retrasados mentales. Porque lanzan misiles que no les funcionan y caen sobre civiles, los bobos de ellos lo justifican, que es aun peor. No te preocupes, porque le está saliendo bastante mal el tema.


----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky, desmantelan un parque infantil para hacer una iglesia


¿Cuál es el papel de Rusia en el cristianismo?

Libro de texto de la escuela rusa de biología para el grado 9, capítulo 3: "La doctrina de Darwin".
En 1859, C. Darwin publicó su libro Sobre el origen de las especies por medio de la selección natural, o la preservación de las razas favorecidas en la lucha por la vida, en el que expuso los fundamentos de su doctrina de la evolución.
La esencia de la doctrina de la evolución de C. Darwin.

Todas las especies de seres vivos que existen en la Tierra no han sido creadas por nadie.
Los seres vivos aparecieron de forma natural. Han cambiado y evolucionado gradualmente de acuerdo con su entorno.







Fundamentos de las Culturas Religiosas es una materia académica incluida por el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de Rusia en el currículo escolar como unidad federal.

Esto significa que todas las escuelas en Rusia deben impartir tales lecciones comenzando con niños de primaria.
Los sacerdotes ortodoxos aprovechan esta maravillosa oportunidad para contarles a los niños la doctrina cristiana según la cual todos los seres vivos fueron creados por Dios en seis días.

Tesis, antítesis, y ¿sabes cuál es la síntesis?







Un sacerdote cristiano ortodoxo admite escolares en la organización comunista de los Pioneros Rojos.
Según una encuesta, el 30% de los feligreses en Rusia no creen en Dios.







En la ciudad de Togliatti, que lleva el nombre del líder del Partido Comunista Italiano, los niños locales intentaron detener la demolición de su querido parque infantil negándose a bajarse de los columpios.







No funcionó, y los niños fueron dispersados, por suerte no con balas de goma y gases lacrimógenos, y el sitio fue rápidamente arrasado. Además, los árboles que crecían cerca fueron arrancados de raíz.







Así, se despejó el sitio para la construcción de una iglesia en honor a María Magdalena que estaba poseída por siete demonios.

Los residentes seculares de la ciudad -y Rusia es oficialmente un país secular donde la religión y el estado están separados- se opusieron a la construcción de la iglesia.

“Ya tenemos demasiadas iglesias a las que asisten pocas personas”, suplicaron. “Necesitamos ese patio de juegos y zonas verdes”.

Continua


----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Se realizaron mítines, se votaron, se recogieron firmas, la gente incluso bloqueó el paso de vehículos de demolición y todo fue en vano, la mafia secular-religiosa que posee este país lo ha decidido, y nada pudo hacer al respecto.

La diócesis de Togliatti, siguiendo la doctrina de McDonald's, se acercó a los residentes con un trato.

“¡Si vienes a orar en la nueva iglesia, tendrás acceso a un baño público gratuito adentro!”







Se están construyendo nuevas iglesias en Rusia a la velocidad de tres por día.

En 1988, había 50 iglesias en Moscú, incluidas capillas, con servicios regulares.

Para 2017, había 1154, un aumento del 2300%, mientras que al mismo tiempo, la cantidad de personas que se consideraban cristianas creció solo un 10%.

La Gran Cuaresma es la temporada de ayuno más importante en la Iglesia Ortodoxa Oriental. La observancia se caracteriza por la abstinencia de ciertos alimentos, oración privada y pública intensificada.

Según la encuesta de Levada, solo el 3% de los cristianos ortodoxos rusos participan en este ayuno.







El Templo de María Magdalena aparecerá en el sitio del patio de recreo y el parque arrasados en Togliatti.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ELVR (26 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Eso es una admision de derrota lo mires como lo mires, no tiene sentido desde el punto militar ni estrategico
> 
> Lo unico que intentan es crear terror entre la poblacion civil, mandar el mensaje de que van a lanzar misiles sin control alguno que pueden impactar en cualquier lado, una escuela, un hospital, un parque, un prado con vacas...
> 
> es un acto de pura desesperacion, es lo que hacen subalternos acojonados cuando el jefe les pide resultados y no tienen medios, pero les exijen resultados, los que sean para llenar el powerpoint



Las V2


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia. No creo que lancen los misiles contra objetivos civiles, pero tienen una mierda de sistemas que al final en vez de acabar donde deben lo hacen en los civiles. Y por no quedar mal se montan sus películas. En fin aún peor que atacar directamente. Se merecen ser expulsados y si se puede llegar hasta los Urales.



Yo estoy contigo a un 80 - 20. Alguno si que tiran a objetivo civil como en Mariupol o la estación de Kramatorsk.

Pero el 80% es por lo que dices. También claro, hay que ser muy hijo de la grandísima puta para usar un SAM a modo tierra-tierra para objetivos rodeados de civiles.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Enhorabuena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un Panchito con un CI ligeramente superior a la media de Cochabamba , por eso se las da de listo, pero aquí no cuela.


----------



## moncton (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Las V2



si, las V1 y las V2 eran parte del programa de "armas de terror nazi" que pretendian romper la voluntad de combatir del ejercito britanico bombardeando la poblacion civil

Ya lo comente alguna vez, lo que consiguio fue lo contrario, por un lado desvio recursos que estaba usando para atacar aeropuertos militares y fabricas y por otro que los britanicos pusieran mas empeño en derrotar a los nazis


----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Ayatollah no me toques... que año llevamos y lo que queda, Israel amenaza a Irán


*Legislador iraní se jacta de que Moscú compra drones a Teherán*

Un legislador iraní dice que la cooperación militar entre Teherán y Moscú ha alterado las ecuaciones políticas del orden global, lo que confirma la solicitud de Rusia de comprar drones iraníes.

Hadi Beiginejad, miembro del comité de energía del parlamento, dijo el martes al sitio web oficial del gobierno iraní IRNA que el progreso de Irán en el campo de la construcción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados ha cambiado significativamente la imagen del país en el ámbito internacional.
Dijo que *la venta de drones ha fortalecido los lazos de Irán con países amigos* , y lo describió como un factor beneficioso para la paz y la estabilidad de la región.








Iranian Lawmaker Boasts About Moscow Buying Drones From Tehran


An Iranian lawmaker says the military cooperation between Tehran and Moscow has upset the political equations of the global order, confirming Russia’s request to buy Iranian drones.




www.iranintl.com







Israel está considerando un ataque a Irán para frenar el desarrollo de su programa nuclear - Ministerio de Defensa de Israel. “Irán es un problema global, no un problema privado del Estado de Israel. Después de todo, podemos golpear con fuerza para contener el átomo iraní”. 


De un medio ruso Tass
*El Ministerio de Defensa de Israel amenaza con un 'fuerte golpe' para contener las armas nucleares iraníes*

*Refiriéndose a las conversaciones para restaurar el Plan de Acción Integral Conjunto sobre el programa nuclear de Irán, el ministro de Defensa judío, Benny Gantz, dijo que Israel estaba "muy insatisfecho con este acuerdo".*
TEL AVIV, 26 de julio. /TASS/. Israel puede retrasar la implementación del programa nuclear iraní mediante un "fuerte golpe". Esta declaración la hizo el martes el Ministro de Defensa del estado judío, Benny Gantz, en una entrevista con el canal 13 de la televisión israelí .

“Irán es un problema global, no un problema privado del Estado de Israel. Al final, nosotros (Israel - nota de TASS) podemos dar un fuerte golpe para contener el átomo [iraní]”, dijo el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa israelí. .



https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/15312181


----------



## Aguilucho (26 Jul 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Hi. Acabo de leer por encima las tres primeras páginas de este subforo y excepto este y no hay nada que No sea un M.



Por desgracia Burbuja pasó de convertirse en un foro donde se hablaba de la burbuja, y se aprendía mucho... a lo que es ahora, un estercolero de bots cobrarublos que repiten los mismos discursos en un intento burdo de manipular y justificar la barbarie rusa.

Pero el como va la guerra en ucrania está demostrando que rusia es un hazmerreir, todo fachada, y su ejército, pura basura.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Jul 2022)

Venga llorón pasale a tu supervisor el listado de post semanal que la vida en el altiplano es muy dura y los frijoles cuestan mucho de conseguir.


----------



## ELVR (26 Jul 2022)

Ottia! Coco Portugal me ha puesto en el "hijnore" y eso que hace tiempo que no interactúo con él. Algo habré dicho que le haya escocido y no pueda replicar.


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ottia! Coco Portugal me ha puesto en el "hijnore" y eso que hace tiempo que no interactúo con él. Algo habré dicho que le haya escocido y no pueda replicar.



Ídem conmigo.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (26 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Enhorabuena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, el zasca se oye desde aqui....


----------



## JAGGER (26 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia. No creo que lancen los misiles contra objetivos civiles, pero tienen una mierda de sistemas que al final en vez de acabar donde deben lo hacen en los civiles. Y por no quedar mal se montan sus películas. En fin aún peor que atacar directamente. Se merecen ser expulsados y si se puede llegar hasta los Urales.



Yo he posteado hace rato un tuit con vídeo de un tanque ruso disparando a un parque infantil, toboganes, hamacas y eso. Al aire libre de noche, no había nadie.
Eso tiene una sola explicación: terrorismo y del peor.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo he posteado hace rato un tuit con vídeo de un tanque ruso disparando a un parque infantil, toboganes, hamacas y eso. Al aire libre de noche, no había nadie.
> Eso tiene una sola explicación: terrorismo y del peor.



Es que no solo considero lo mío, considero ya que un alto porcentaje del soldado ruso es retrasado mental.


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ottia! Coco Portugal me ha puesto en el "hijnore" y eso que hace tiempo que no interactúo con él. Algo habré dicho que le haya escocido y no pueda replicar.



A mí me puso en el ignore por decirle que era subnormal. Claro que él antes me dijo que yo era británico o un siervo inglés. No sé por qué se lo tomó tan mal si el que empezó llamándome cosas fue él:


----------



## ELVR (26 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A mí me puso en el ignore por decirle que era subnormal. Claro que él antes me dijo que yo era británico o un siervo inglés. No sé por qué se lo tomó tan mal si el que empezó llamándome cosas fue él:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136199
> 
> ...



Por decir cosas más suaves se ha armado la de Dios...







PD: Giles, preséntame a tu prima, la rubia.


----------



## Gnidlog (26 Jul 2022)

*COCO DIJO*
p.d. si pongo a ciertos sujetos en ignore, es simplemente porque mi sangre latina me hierve con personas tan abyectas, y antes de enervarme del todo y amenazarles, me calmo e intento ser racional. Cuando se me pasa quiero volver a debatir con esos personajes, porque adoro el debate, y más cuando uno está en franca desventaja numérica. Eso sí, algunos nunca los saco de la nevera, ya que son sujetos que no me aportan nada, y dudo mucho de que sean incluso de la especie humana.


----------



## uberales (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ottia! Coco Portugal me ha puesto en el "hijnore" y eso que hace tiempo que no interactúo con él. Algo habré dicho que le haya escocido y no pueda replicar.



En diez minutos te desbloquea no quiere dejar de recibir su meada diaria de cualquier persona normal.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## UNKAS (26 Jul 2022)

Uyuyuy que los ciudadanos no están tan contentos con el turcochino como dicen sus medios... y empiezan a demostrarlo cada vez con más atrevimiento.


#RUSSIA : miembros del movimiento #RussianFreedomLegion contra el régimen de Putin destruyen el símbolo de la esvástica del Kremlin.


----------



## Nicors (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136293
> 
> 
> *COCO DIJO*
> p.d. si pongo a ciertos sujetos en ignore, es simplemente porque mi sangre latina me hierve con personas tan abyectas, y antes de enervarme del todo y amenazarles, me calmo e intento ser racional. Cuando se me pasa quiero volver a debatir con esos personajes, porque adoro el debate, y más cuando uno está en franca desventaja numérica. Eso sí, algunos nunca los saco de la nevera, ya que son sujetos que no me aportan nada, y dudo mucho de que sean incluso de la especie humana.



Pero que tenéis liado con el comemierdas ese? no le deis cancha y ya está , yo lo tengo en la nevera desde hace tiempo y por lo que veo es uno de los animadores del calvocabronpez, seguramente sea de un call center al otro lado del charco, en todos los hilos hay alguno, tiene cierto estilo parecido al tonto de Toledo norte y a otro que estaba en el hilo del volcán que también iba de listo y con las mismas tontunas o similares, no recuerdo el nick pero creo que decía que era arquitecto o algo así, tiene toda la pinta de ser un multimierdas manejando varios nicks y por el estilo en el que escribe parece una chavalilla tonta del culo intentando sembrar discordia, otro bufón de 15 rublos del circo ruso








Vamos con el hilo, los propagandistas rusos tarados televisivos, ya hablan abiertamente de como saquear los territorios ocupados para ayudar a la economía rusa , los nazis, la otan y demás no son mas que excusas para apropiarse de los recursos de ucrania


Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: el presentador Vladimir Solovyov y el miembro de la Duma estatal Alexander Babakov discuten cómo Moscú puede usar los territorios ucranianos robados para apuntalar la economía en crisis de Rusia. Como ya debe saber, nunca se trató de la OTAN o los nazis, solo de agresión y conquista.


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

Un chiste para upear el hilo:

Resumen de lo que es una rata prorrusa:

- Manolo, el butanero está enculando a tu hija y dándole cachetes a tu mujer en las tetas
- Ya, Alfredo, ya lo sé, pero es que no me quiero quedar sin agua caliente


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Jul 2022)

Fabricación de muebles hechos por presidiarios, trabajo forzado y mal pagado, casi gratuito, una gran idea para sustituir a ikea
Alguno ya se habrá llevado buenas mordidas




*"Las colonias bien pueden ocupar el lugar de IKEA". GUFSIN firmó contratos para la fabricación de muebles por presos como parte de la sustitución de importaciones*

GUFSIN realizó una exhibición de productos hechos por presos en Ekaterimburgo. Como se indica en el departamento, la producción se está desarrollando activamente en las colonias, que están listas para reemplazar a las empresas que abandonan el mercado ruso. El Periódico Regional escribe que las instituciones correccionales firmaron contratos para la fabricación de muebles por 3,5 millones de rublos durante los dos días de la exposición.

“Las colonias bien pueden ocupar el lugar de IKEA. Si comparamos muebles, tenemos mejor calidad y precios más bajos. No somos empresarios”, dijo Ivan Sharkov, jefe del departamento de adaptación laboral para convictos del Servicio Penitenciario Principal de Rusia en la Región de Sverdlovsk.

El gobierno de la región de Sverdlovsk y GUFSIN planean crear un taller de carpintería en los Urales Medios para la producción de láminas para la fabricación de muebles. En Kamensk-Urals IK-47 a fines de abril, como parte del programa de sustitución de importaciones, se abrió la producción de ventanas de doble acristalamiento.

Como dijo Alexander Levchenko, jefe del servicio de prensa de GUFSIN de Rusia para la región de Sverdlovsk, la mayoría de los muebles producidos en las colonias se suministran a clientes estatales.

“Las autoridades, los tribunales, el comité de investigación, el servicio de alguaciles ordenan mucho. Recientemente, IK-10 completó un gran pedido para la Oficina del Fiscal Regional de Sverdlovsk. Suministramos muebles para escuelas, jardines de infancia, casas de descanso, sanatorios. Buena dinámica en los pedidos municipales: el año pasado ganaron más de 500 millones de rublos, incluidos 114 millones, en pedidos para la región de Sverdlovsk ”, dice Levchenko.

Previamente, los presos han dicho en repetidas ocasiones a los activistas de derechos humanos sobre el problema del uso de trabajo forzoso y mal pagado (esencialmente gratuito) de los presos en las colonias de todo el país. De hecho, Rusia todavía tiene un sistema de trabajos forzados, cuyas condiciones pueden equipararse a la tortura. Los presos trabajan en la industria de la costura, montan muebles, fabrican iconos y armas.

The Insider escribió sobre cómo trabajan en una fábrica de ropa en una colonia de mujeres. Uno de los prisioneros se quejó de las condiciones de trabajo en IK-2 en el pueblo mordoviano de Yavas. Ella dijo que la administración se había propuesto una tarea: coser 600 trajes para los trabajadores de los Ferrocarriles Rusos en una semana, es decir, alrededor de 120 trajes por día con la ayuda de 160-170 prisioneros.

En enero, el fundador de Gulagu.net, Vladimir Osechkin , publicó una conversación con un ex preso de la colonia correccional No. 7 en la región de Omsk, quien contó que los convictos fueron obligados a trabajar en la producción peligrosa en talleres clandestinos, incluida la fabricación de armas militares. como obsequios a funcionarios de seguridad de alto rango del FSB, TFR, FSIN y la oficina del fiscal. Él mismo pintó armas militares, hizo inscripciones de felicitación en ellas.

“El salario máximo es de 300 rublos por mes. Pero eso solo me ha pasado una o dos veces. El mínimo es de 30 rublos. Trabajaban todos los días, sábado y domingo también. No trabajaban solo en esos momentos que llegaba algún tipo de comisión”, dijo el ex reo.

Según el exconvicto, en la zona industrial IK-7, los convictos construyeron un yate para el fiscal de control a partir de un viejo remolcador.









«Колонии вполне могут занять место IKEA». ГУФСИН подписала контракты на изготовление мебели заключенными в рамках импортозамещения


ГУФСИН провела в Екатеринбурге выставку продукции, сделанной заключенными




theins.ru


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es un Panchito con un CI ligeramente superior a la media de Cochabamba , por eso se las da de listo, pero aquí no cuela.



@Coco Portugal es mulato y tiene un CI superior al vuestro, dos afrentas gravisimas para los gentleman tontanicos (Pantxitos y votantes del PPSOE).


----------



## duncan (26 Jul 2022)

Putinejos mejor abstenerse no vaya a daros un telele, por cierto ¿de nuestro mariscal favorito sabe algo?


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

Ostras que bestias! 





The Armed Forces of Ukraine Eliminate russians with Their Giant Self-Propelled Guns (Video) | Defense Express


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Jul 2022)

*Erdogan habló sobre la propuesta de Putin para producir Bayraktar en Rusia*


El presidente turco Erdogan dijo que Putin se ofreció a producir Bayraktar en Rusia

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin , durante una reunión en Teherán , invitó al líder turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan a producir vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) Bayraktar en Rusia. Lo informa CNN Turk.
“Putin me dijo que quiere trabajar con Baykar. Sugirió establecer una planta en Rusia, como también se hizo recientemente en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos”, dijo Erdogan.
El 19 de julio, el gobierno ucraniano permitió la producción de Bayraktar turco en su territorio. El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmygal , dijo que el Gabinete de Ministros de la República enviará un borrador a la Verkhovna Rada sobre la ratificación del acuerdo.
Al mismo tiempo, se informó que la empresa de fabricación de aviones turca Baykar Makina nunca había suministrado sus drones de combate a Rusia y no iba a continuar. Esta empresa ya ha donado varios drones a Kiev de forma gratuita.

Cita Citar
Reportar •••

​


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Se lo ganan a pulso.

Y en sudamérica el apoyo a el zar Putin El Grande es curiosamente muy alto, la propaganda Kremlinita influye en los más débiles.


----------



## Visrul (26 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ottia! Coco Portugal me ha puesto en el "hijnore" y eso que hace tiempo que no interactúo con él. Algo habré dicho que le haya escocido y no pueda replicar.



A mi también hace tiempo, junto con otros, y le puedo asegurar que nunca jamás, que yo recuerde, he insultado o faltado al respeto a otro forero en Burbuja.
Me parece que eso de que le gusta el intercambio de opiniones aunque no comparta el otro punto de vista no es verdad, ya que a mi me debe de haber ignorado solo por decir algo con lo que él no estaba de acuerdo.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Me pregunto si los yankees habrán entrenado alguna IA para seguir los camiones rusos en las fotos de los satélites y que de el aviso en cuanto se juntan mas de dos camiones en un lugar o varios camiones visitan el mismo lugar en un cierto periodo de tiempo.
> 
> Es increíble la facilidad con la que encuentran los almacenes rusos.



Solo puedo decir una cosa: QUE SE JODAN, ellos, sus jefes y su invasión asesina.

otra cosita: [No te lo preguntes, disfruta ]


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ostras que bestias!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136493
> 
> ...



Esos también los usan los rusos, tweet de hoy mismo



Son de los años 70, el otro día salió por aqui fotos de uno que le reventó el cañón precisamente.

EDIT y ojo a estos lanzacohetes BM-21, van montados en camiones Ural 375D es decir que son de la primera versión de principio de los años 60



De hecho en algunos museos los tienen en exhibición como material "histórico"


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Oook conseguido, querías ir al ignore y te lo has ganado.
> Buen trabajo. Hala a tomar por el culo ya, subnormal.





*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El flaro espiritual de occidente son este par de rateros Dymitrysdemierda una botella de Vodka, una cafetera, un ventilador y un termo ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La clasica bolsa de plástico no falla para hacer cantar por soleares.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## favelados (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Esos también los usan los rusos, tweet de hoy mismo
> 
> 
> 
> Son de los años 70, el otro día salió por aqui fotos de uno que le reventó el cañón precisamente



Tb se han publicado fotos aéreas de un inmenso depósito al aire libre con cientos de obuses como ese, voy a ver si las encuentro..


----------



## Casino (26 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>




¿Qué hora es?


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Tb se han publicado fotos aéreas de un inmenso depósito al aire libre con cientos de obuses como ese, voy a ver si las encuentro..



Si era en Omsk creo. Según decían algunos de esos obuses pueden llevar almacenados desde los 90.


----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Qué hora es?



Pues parece que la hora de los himars  @-carrancas


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Jul 2022)

No dijiste que habías trabajado en Venezuela? Por qué no lo has contado?

Ahí es donde te han contratado?

Un trabajador internacional en energías pero que se permite estar todo el día en el foro durante meses desde de primera hora de la mañana hasta última hora de la tarde. En qué trabajas ahora, de qué vives?

Pensaba que lo hacías porque tienes familiares en la zona pero ya veo que de CM también se puede vivir. No pasa nada, las alubias son las alubias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si era en Omsk creo. Según decían algunos de esos obuses pueden llevar almacenados desde los 90.



si 30 años sin corrosion ni nada....ops


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Jul 2022)

Segun esto Alemania va a entregar sistemas lanzacohetes MARS II otro tweet dice que son 3 y que se esperan otros 3 de UK, los MARS II son una copia bajo licencia del M270 estadounidense. EDIT los otros 3 de UK supongo que serán M270 porque el MARS II no se si los operan los británicos.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Esos también los usan los rusos, tweet de hoy mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, es ex ruso, naturalmente  . El principal proveedor de armamento ucraniano.


----------



## Nicors (26 Jul 2022)

Los Submarinos rusos del Mar Negro


Submarinos rusos en el Mar Negro




www.defensa.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Jul 2022)

No eras tú este?

"Llevo 2 meses viviendo en la aldea, llegué hace 7 por motivos de _trabajo_ (conseguir que la aldea tuviera su propia energía verde con respaldo diesel) y me ofrecieron participar en el proyecto, vendí mi casa en el Algarve. Somos 30 familias y 70 niños menores de 12 años


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Jul 2022)

División Ucra Drone Aliexpress boom boom


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Esos también los usan los rusos, tweet de hoy mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya están sacando lo bueno los rusos. No aprenderéis nunca los hotanistas.


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> División Ucra Drone Aliexpress boom boom



Las Zs bien grandes en capós y techos que se vean bien desde el aire... si es que todo lo que se diga de los orcos border line es poco


----------



## McNulty (26 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No dijiste que habías trabajado en Venezuela? Por qué no lo has contado?
> 
> Ahí es donde te han contratado?
> 
> ...



Los que estáis siempre con la chorrada esta de "ej que oj pagga el kremlin", os lo creéis de verdad?

Tan iluso sois, o lo decís simplemente porque creéis que molesta? Por mi parte, ojalá que me pagase el kremlin por ownear otantontos en un foro.

Tu eres un forero serio. Madurad un poco, empezad a entender que hay gente que opina diferente y no tiene porque estar pagada por nadie. Es una manera muy burda de matar al mensajero.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Jul 2022)

Sobre la destrucción de puentes como el de kherson lei que el sitio donde de pueden hacer ,mayores daños es justo en la unión del puente con el terreno sólido. Si golpeas en otras zonas los pilares del puente aguantan cómodamente la vibración y el estrés del impacto se diluye. Los USA sabrán.


----------



## favelados (27 Jul 2022)

Sabiendo que han estado décadas almacenados ahí no sorprende que estallen y se abran 
como un plátano..


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los que estáis siempre con la chorrada esta de "ej que oj pagga el kremlin", os lo creéis de verdad?
> 
> Tan iluso sois, o lo decís simplemente porque creéis que molesta? Por mi parte, ojalá que me pagase el kremlin por ownear otantontos en un foro.
> 
> Tu eres un forero serio. Madurad un poco, empezad a entender que hay gente que opina diferente y no tiene porque estar pagada por nadie. Es una manera muy burda de matar al mensajero.



Joder, pues me estoy todo el di riendo.

A Coco no lo incluí en la lista de CMs que hice pero hoy me entraron dudas porque creí que habia trabajado en Venezuela. Esto no es nada personal, yo siempre he buscado CMs por diversión.


----------



## favelados (27 Jul 2022)

Llamamos a la cuadrilla de Reformas Dimitri para que echen un poco de cemento en los agujeros y Solucionado, y de paso que nos presten la furgoneta para la logística...

Y el daño estructural tb se soluciona echando cemento?


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

Hace 20 minutos.

Vuelven a informar de la destrucción de puente. Pero en el vídeo no se ve un carajo.









Antonovsky Bridge Reportedly Destroyed


Update (1938 EST) Kirril Stremousov, deputy head of the provisional administration of the Kherson region (Russian installed) said this: “I want to reassure many – the bridge is standing…




theatlasnews.co


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

В оккупированном Херсоне прогремели взрывы: пишут об ударах по Антоновскому мосту (видео)


Ожидается подтверждение от украинских властей.




www-unian-net.cdn.ampproject.org






*Explosiones tronaron en el Kherson ocupado: escriben sobre ataques en el puente Antonovsky (video)*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

estos son payasos en un circo bipolar, dispuestos a enviar gas a europa casporro por el NS2, pero han bajado el NS1 al 20%



ATARAXIO dijo:


>


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que al puente de Jerson no le están tirando con Himars, no hace falta estando a tiro de artillería tonta. Tampoco creo que busquen su destrucción, ya que ese puente le será de utilidad al ejército ucraniano en el futuro.

Lo que se busca es seguir entorpeciendo el suministro pesado ruso. Mañana tienen que reparar y secar, otros 2 días con suministros cortados. Los están asfixiando poco a poco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

es fascinante como el criminal de guerra que invade un pais con el pretexto de que la OTAN le va a suponer una amenaza existencial, va y propone tratos a un pais de la OTAN. Y va y ese pais le presta oidos.

Hay que pegarle un toque muy serio a Turquia, está colaborando con el robo de grano ucraniano y jugando a 2 bandas cuando los equipos ya estan perfiladisimos. De facto su pertenencia a lo OTAN no está sirviendo para una reputisima mierda, no esta luciendo los colores.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Erdogan habló sobre la propuesta de Putin para producir Bayraktar en Rusia*
> 
> 
> El presidente turco Erdogan dijo que Putin se ofreció a producir Bayraktar en Rusia
> ...


----------



## Nicors (27 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es fascinante como el criminal de guerra que invade un pais con el pretexto de que la OTAN le va a suponer una amenaza existencial, va y propone tratos a un pais de la OTAN. Y va y ese pais le presta oidos.
> 
> Hay que pegarle un toque muy serio a Turquia, está colaborando con el robo de grano ucraniano y jugando a 2 bandas cuando los equipos ya estan perfiladisimos. De facto su pertenencia a lo OTAN no está sirviendo para una reputisima mierda, no esta luciendo los colores.



Pues cuando Biden quiera paraliza la producción de esos drones, puesto que sin la tecnológica eeuu que llevan no hacen su función.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Pues estaba equivocado, sí que parecen cohetes lanzados desde 2 Himars


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

no lo se, se supone que los himars los disparas en una ventana de tiempo muy pequeña. y entiendo que el motor permanece encendido hasta el impacto y alli no se ve nada.







keylargof dijo:


> Pues estaba equivocado, sí que parecen cohetes lanzados desde 2 Himars


----------



## favelados (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo se, se supone que los himars los disparas en una ventana de tiempo muy pequeña. y entiendo que el motor permanece encendido hasta el impacto y alli no se ve nada.



Por la cadencia y tamaño de las explosiones podrían ser MLRS M270?


----------



## Tusade (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## ppmurga (27 Jul 2022)

El puente, el puente, el puente el pueeeeeeente.
Booooooommmm


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

Este tío está tonto. Para qué cojones necesitan un sistema específico para derribar HIMARS si ya los derriban todos.

Fuente. Ministerio fuerzas armadas rusas.

"*El 20 de julio, un ataque desde el lado de Nikolaev en el puente Antonovsky sobre el Dnieper. Los 12 misiles HIMARS fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas rusas"*

@-carrancas le va aescribr para explicárselo. Es que no se enteran!! Aquí el texto explicativo, muy claro y convincente.


pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!!
pero esque los himars.....!










В России предложили создать средство ПВО специально от HIMARS


Спецоперация на Украине продемонстрировала необходимость разработки в России специализированного средства ПВО по типу израильского комплекса «Железный купол» для отражения массированного удара ракет, указал главный редактор журнала «Национальная оборона» Игорь Коротченко.




m.lenta.ru





"*En Rusia, propusieron crear un sistema de defensa aérea específicamente de HIMARS*

*El analista Korotchenko señaló la necesidad de crear una defensa aérea específicamente para combatir HIMARS*

La operación especial en Ucrania demostró la necesidad de desarrollar en Rusia un sistema especializado de defensa aérea (defensa aérea) similar al complejo israelí Iron Dome para repeler un ataque masivo de misiles HIMARS. Esto fue señalado a RIA Novosti por el editor en jefe de la revista de Defensa Nacional, Igor Korotchenko .

El experto señaló que es importante desarrollar un sistema de misiles antiaéreos con características de mayor rendimiento y una cantidad significativa de misiles antiaéreos económicos y listos para el lanzamiento inmediato. Al mismo tiempo, cree que, a diferencia de la instalación de la Cúpula de Hierro, el sistema ruso puede hacerse móvil, por ejemplo, sobre la base del eficaz complejo Tor-M2 disponible en las tropas.

El 26 de julio, se informó que las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas habían aprendido a derribar misiles HIMARS estadounidenses, que el ejército ucraniano ha estado utilizando en Donbass desde finales de junio. Según un oficial antiaéreo del grupo O, el ejército ruso tiene un sistema de defensa aérea "universal" contra tales sistemas: este es el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk M-3. Como aclaró el militar, está cumpliendo con éxito sus tareas, que están establecidas por la planta. “También dispara cohetes, aunque esto no se dijo según las características”, dijo el artillero antiaéreo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Jul 2022)

Siveresk esta en riesgo, para evitar su caída es necesario mas HIMARS y M270 ATACMS con alance de hasta 300 para destruir la logística de la retaguardia profunda orco 






Derrotar a la horda de lata no es complejo se deben destruir sus depósitos de municiones en la retaguardia profunda, sin la capacidad de acumular grandes cantidades de municiones en un mismo punto no podrán hacer bombardeos de artillería por saturación

El resto de piezas de artillería orco se pudieran destruir una a una con fuego de contra batería con asistencia de drones de observación

Los HIMARS están destruyendo depósitos de municiones en la retaguardia, pero la retaguardia profunda orco aun es un santuario que se debe suprimir con los ATACMS pudieran hacerlo

Puede ayudar el F-16 mucho y drones de ataque mas avanzados ayudarían mucho también.

Los orcorrusos han tenido una serie de victorias menores e Severodnestk, Mariupol esto se habría podido evitar si occidente tuviera la determinación de enviar armamento pesado "En serio"


----------



## ELVR (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sobre la destrucción de puentes como el de kherson lei que el sitio donde de pueden hacer ,mayores daños es justo en la unión del puente con el terreno sólido. Si golpeas en otras zonas los pilares del puente aguantan cómodamente la vibración y el estrés del impacto se diluye. Los USA sabrán.



Siempre ha sido difícil estimar los daños de los ataques aéreos. La USAF se tiró años y años con un departamento creado ex-profeso para calcular el daño causado por los bombardeos estratégicos sobre Alemania y Japón.

Y como anécdota, en la guerra de Kuwait, Schwarzkopf se burlaba de los de inteligencia diciendo que si se tiraba una LGB al pilar de un puente con cuatro de ellos, para él quedaba inutilizado, para los de inteligencia quedaría destruido en un 25%


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Jul 2022)

Los orcorrusos si matan civiles de forma deliberada y destruyen la infraestructura civil especialmente en Kharkov eso lo hacen para quebrar la voluntad de lucha de los Ucranianos, para quebrar la resistencia mental de la población capacidad para ubicar y destruir blancos militares no tienen debido a la muy mala precisión de sus misiles, ellos no tienen blancos específicos lanzan un pepino a un sector de Kharkov y a "Lo que le de" luego en su prensa cutre controlada dicen que han destruido un super destructor clase imperial el putincelato es tarado se lo cree
 

No demuelen Kharkov como Mariupol por falta de municiones las nesecitan en el Dombass y cada vez mas que antes porque les están explotando sus depósitos si es por ellos no dejarían piedra sobre piedra en Kharkov

La única forma de detener esos ataques criminales de la horda de lata es devolverles el golpe por ejemplo hace unas horas les reventaron a orcorrusos otro deposito de municiones en Kharkov 



Orcorrusos siguen perdiendo terreno en Kherson


Como van las cosas calculo en en 1 año pueden expulsar a orcorrusos de esa ciudad, el tiempo se puede reducir si hay un incremento sustancial de asistencia de armamento occidental sofisticado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2022)

Ya empiezas con chorradas mayores...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos han eliminado a unos 40.000 invasores!


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)

El puente Antonovsky en #Kherson sobrevivió, pero el pavimento resultó dañado. El puente ahora está cerrado al tráfico, incluso los propagandistas no están permitidos en él. Se formó un embotellamiento de automóviles cerca del puente.


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jul 2022)

En la India Cagabas en las aceras? Si es así, se te a quedado la costumbre?


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Siveresk esta en riesgo, para evitar su caída es necesario mas HIMARS y M270 ATACMS con alance de hasta 300 para destruir la logística de la retaguardia profunda orco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2semanas de asaltos frontales para tomar una central térmica...


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Un hilo de twitter en el que comentan que unos 50 soldados ucranianos murieron en un ataque con misiles rusos el día 17 en Mykolaiv
La fuente es fiable


Docenas de soldados ucranianos murieron en un ataque con misiles rusos el 17 de julio en Mykolaiv, no confirmado por el ejército de Ucrania. Viajé a la ciudad la semana pasada para producir este informe para @NewsHour y vi de primera mano el devastador número de víctimas que están cobrando los misiles de Rusia.

Si bien últimamente gran parte de los informes se han centrado en los estragos que los misiles HIMARS estadounidenses seguramente están causando a las fuerzas rusas, la propia andanada de ataques con misiles de Rusia contra Ucrania parece estar bien dirigida y ser muy dañina no solo para los civiles, sino también para su esfuerzo bélico.


Hasta 40 soldados murieron en un solo ataque en una serie de almacenes, me dijo un rescatista voluntario. El número de víctimas podría llegar a 50, según otra fuente. Estamos reportando este incidente por primera vez e ilustra la necesidad desesperada de defensa aérea de Ucrania.


Tanto Ucrania como Rusia no suelen revelar sus pérdidas. En Ucrania, sin embargo, esta política funciona en contra de su objetivo de convencer a los aliados y sus públicos de la necesidad de más envíos de armas. Puede ser visto como una cuestión de moral aquí.

A menudo escucho que los cohetes rusos obsoletos fallan en sus objetivos, pero por lo que vi en Mykolaiv, Rusia no solo está obteniendo coordenadas precisas para bases secretas y depósitos de suministros, sino que también están dando en el blanco. La región de Mykolaiv fue atacada con 129 misiles en dos semanas. Da miedo.

Y parece que ningún objetivo es demasiado pequeño para Rusia. También visitamos el sitio de un almacén que aún arde sin llama y que no contenía nada más que alimentos y bebidas que había sido custodiado por dos soldados de defensa territorial. Golpe directo.



Los soldados en el frente se hicieron eco de lo que dice el gobierno ucraniano: los sistemas de misiles suministrados por Occidente han ayudado a estabilizar la línea del frente y han frenado el avance de Rusia. Pero esa no es toda la historia. La batalla ahora se libra cada vez más con misiles muy por detrás de las líneas enemigas.












Thread by @SimonOstrovsky on Thread Reader App


@SimonOstrovsky: Dozens of Ukrainian troops died in a July 17 Russian missile strike on Mykolaiv, unconfirmed by Ukraine’s military. I travelled to the city last week to produce this report for @NewsHour and saw fir...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El puente Antonovsky en #Kherson sobrevivió, pero el pavimento resultó dañado. El puente ahora está cerrado al tráfico, incluso los propagandistas no están permitidos en él. Se formó un embotellamiento de automóviles cerca del puente.



que sigan asi un par de dias mas y veremos como queda la integridad estructural del puente ese...


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Jul 2022)

Es que a lo mejor ni interesa gastar recursos en tirarlo, con que no se pueda utilizar es suficiente.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Colgaron un video,pero resulto que el camion no era un HIMARS,sino un puto camion normal.
> 
> Otro ridiculo putincel.
> 
> Esos vehiculos seguro que "descansan" en algun sitio subterraneo,porque se han vuelto el objetivo numero 1 de los orcos.



Los yanquis son mierdas cobardes con un armamento de mierda para que mueran todos los ucranianos engañados por el asesino Zelensky, sabe que la guerra la tiene perdida. EGO, no te engañes a ti mismo, deja de ver pelis made in USA, solo hacen que comerte los sesos, jaja.


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Es que a lo mejor ni interesa gastar recursos en tirarlo, con que no se pueda utilizar es suficiente.



como la escena de Apocalipsis now, el vietcong dañaba el puente por el dia y los americanos lo reparaban por la noche

Si lo tiran igual los rusos buscan alternativas, construir uno de pontones, algo asi, pero si lo dañan lo suficiente como para que este inoperativo la mitad del tiempo y no lo pueda usar trafico pesado y los rusos tengan que gastar tiempo y recursos en repararlo quizas es mejor


----------



## uberales (27 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los yanquis son mierdas cobardes con un armamento de mierda para que mueran todos los ucranianos engañados por el asesino Zelensky, sabe que la guerra la tiene perdida. EGO, no te engañes a ti mismo, deja de ver pelis made in USA, solo hacen que comerte los sesos, jaja.



Armamento de mierda el americano, jajajaja...


----------



## bigplac (27 Jul 2022)

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere, al final la gran contra ofensiva ucraniana ha consistido en dañar un puente.



moncton dijo:


> como la escena de Apocalipsis now, el vietcong dañaba el puente por el dia y los americanos lo reparaban por la noche
> 
> Si lo tiran igual los rusos buscan alternativas, construir uno de pontones, algo asi, pero si lo dañan lo suficiente como para que este inoperativo la mitad del tiempo y no lo pueda usar trafico pesado y los rusos tengan que gastar tiempo y recursos en repararlo quizas es mejor


----------



## Nicors (27 Jul 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> El que no se consuela es porque no quiere, al final la gran contra ofensiva ucraniana ha consistido en dañar un puente.



Follaturcochino al ignore.
Buenos días a la gente decente.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un hilo de twitter en el que comentan que unos 50 soldados ucranianos murieron en un ataque con misiles rusos el día 17 en Mykolaiv
> La fuente es fiable
> 
> 
> ...



Descansen en paz estos héroes, siempre serán recordados por su valentía y honor, ofreciendo el mayor de los sacrificios, su propia vida, para defender la libertad de los más débiles.

Cuando los que ahora son niños ucranianos sean adultos libres no sometidos a los criminales designios de un repugnante tirano ruso, será en parte gracias a su glorioso e impagable sacrificio.

DEP

La muerte no es el final.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> como la escena de Apocalipsis now, el vietcong dañaba el puente por el dia y los americanos lo reparaban por la noche
> 
> Si lo tiran igual los rusos buscan alternativas, construir uno de pontones, algo asi, pero si lo dañan lo suficiente como para que este inoperativo la mitad del tiempo y no lo pueda usar trafico pesado y los rusos tengan que gastar tiempo y recursos en repararlo quizas es mejor



Esto es lo que creo yo. Y que quede en pie para que se pueda usar por los ucranianos en el futuro. Que más les vale que si no en la reconstrucción después de la guerra les vamos a colar allí a Calatrava


----------



## uberales (27 Jul 2022)

¿Conoces el tema del tocino y la velocidad?


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Jul 2022)

Me equivoque, realmente si que están utilizando misiles para el puente, tal como se puede ver en el video de las explosiones. Yo pensé en artillería de 155mm.

Tal como se puede ver en el video el nivel de precisión es muy elevado. Ahora ya no es tan fácil de reparar como en la primera andanada.



Esta bien hecho en el extremo oriental, que es donde quieren que queden los rusos. La estructura no esta afectada por lo que se ve son daños menores que al final es lo que buscan.

No se que quieren hacer los ukranianos, aun hay otros 2 puentes importantes para inutilizar. Los más importante es que quedan unas 6-8 semanas de tiempo optimo, luego la cosa se va a complicar. 

Tal como lo veo hoy los ukranianos aun no tienen una fuerza suficiente concentrada, antes de la mitad de Agosto deberían lanzar la batalla para controlar Kherson y la presa, es una operación compleja es un asalto a una zona que los rusos han fortificado y una ciudad importante


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Este tío está tonto. Para qué cojones necesitan un sistema específico para derribar HIMARS si ya los derriban todos.
> 
> Fuente. Ministerio fuerzas armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



Es falso que el Buk está interceptado los Himars porque los Buks suelen ser los sistemas que protegen a los S-300 y ya vimos lo churruscaditos que les quedaron 2 el otro día. Y estoy seguro de que el puente de Jerson lo tienen protegido con Buk y Pansir y ya hemos visto lo que pasó anoche.


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Entre autocracias y autócratas anda el juego , entre ellos no se van a pisar las mangueras

Putin y Lavrov mantuvieron reuniones con: 
- Ayatolá de Irán Ali Khamenei (en el poder durante 33 años),
- Presidente del Congo Sassou Nguesso (en el poder durante 38 años),
- Presidente de Uganda Museveni (en el poder durante 36 años). Inmediatamente queda claro que Rusia no está aislada. 
Occidente es humillado. 



RIA: Rusia y Congo discutieron cómo superar la anarquía de Occidente en la economía.







Otro disidente al que van a callar
Un tribunal en el caso administrativo del músico Yuri #Shevchuk por "desacreditar" al ejército #Russian está programado para el 5 de agosto.


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Jul 2022)

refuerzos en Melitopol


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Follaturcochino al ignore.
> Buenos días a la gente decente.



Idem, directo al ignore


----------



## Gnidlog (27 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es falso que el Buk está interceptado los Himars porque los Buks suelen ser los sistemas que protegen a los S-300 y ya vimos lo churruscaditos que les quedaron 2 el otro día. Y estoy seguro de que el puente de Jerson lo tienen protegido con Buk y Pansir y ya hemos visto lo que pasó anoche.



Interceptar un coete del sistema Himars de tan corto alcance y velocidad es casi imposible, tendrían que usar algo de este estilo









Kashtan CIWS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Entre autocracias y autócratas anda el juego , entre ellos no se van a pisar las mangueras
> 
> Putin y Lavrov mantuvieron reuniones con:
> - Ayatolá de Irán Ali Khamenei (en el poder durante 33 años),
> ...



Congo, esa superpotencia mundial que esta al frente ideologico, social y cultural, con una influencia global en la geopolitica

Esto cada vez se parece mas a los comunicados de la agencia norcoreana de noticias, que publican cosas como "el director de la asociacion de estudiantes comunistas de checoslovaquia visito Pyongang y fue recibido por el lider supremo"...

Lo que sea para dar la impresion que son importantes


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Entre autocracias y autócratas anda el juego , entre ellos no se van a pisar las mangueras
> 
> Putin y Lavrov mantuvieron reuniones con:
> - Ayatolá de Irán Ali Khamenei (en el poder durante 33 años),
> ...



Me pregunto que hay que decir para desacreditar a esta basura:


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> refuerzos en Melitopol



Jojojojojo llevándolo todo para ver si cazan algún himars al voleo. Van a terminar llevando a Ucrania las defensas aéreas de Moscú.


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta la reñida relación entre la ciencia y el poder en rusia, del politburó antiguo donde un grupo decidía sobre las grandes cuestiones han pasado al putinburó donde solo decide uno y solo uno



Como izquierdista, ¿cómo te sientes acerca del lysenkoísmo?






Trofim Lysenko hizo campaña con éxito contra la agricultura basada en la ciencia en la Unión Soviética.

Joseph Stalin no consideró que las ciencias fueran algo significativo que afectara el poder del país.

Sin ningún logro en biología, los campesinos seguirían cultivando trigo, él les quitaría el trigo, lo vendería en el extranjero y usaría el dinero para sus megalómanas ambiciones de convertir al mundo en vasallos de la Unión Soviética.

Lo mismo ocurre con Vladimir Putin: no necesita nuevas tecnologías ni ciencias. Tiene petróleo y gas de la tierra para vender a Occidente y usar el dinero para sus megalómanas ambiciones de agregar nuevos territorios y vasallos a la Madre Rusia.

Stalin consideraba el campo una fuente ilimitada de recursos: dinero, gente, comida. A partir de ahí, podría tomar indefinidamente y no dar nada a cambio. Putin ha tratado los recursos naturales y las personas exactamente de la misma manera: toma y toma y no devuelve nada.

Ex alumno de seminario, Stalin siempre necesitó juicios, buscar y condenar enemigos internos para moldear su reinado como una lucha interminable por la supremacía de la ideología marxista-leninista.

En general, no le importaba qué teorías eran correctas: la de Lysenko o la de Vavilov (genética). Era importante que una persona absolutamente obediente ocupara la posición de liderazgo, debiéndole personalmente la posición y recordándola siempre.

De nuevo, este es exactamente el modus operandi de Putin. No importa si una persona está calificada para el trabajo, mientras sea leal y absolutamente obediente y le deba todo a él personalmente, es la mejor cita. Así, Putin tiene un periodista a cargo del programa espacial y un pastor de renos como ministro de Defensa.

Las ideas de Lysenko encajan perfectamente en la teoría comunista de la crianza del Hombre Nuevo. Nutrir dando forma y cambiando la naturaleza en tiempo real.

De acuerdo con esta doctrina, New People transmitirá sus rasgos comunistas a su descendencia, lo que eventualmente transformará a todos en comunistas. De esa manera, la doctrina general de Lysenko no era muy diferente de la eugenesia fascista.

La genética tradicional, por otro lado, se opone a las ideas marxistas que proponen que no se puede crear un hombre nuevo ya que los rasgos personales se transmiten a través del genoma y se moldean por herencia, y los factores ambientales no juegan un papel importante, postulando que la evolución es un maratón, no un sprint.

Los bolcheviques exterminaron deliberadamente a los campesinos productivos, los kulaks , y apostaron por los campesinos menos laboriosos que apoyaban con entusiasmo al nuevo poder. En consecuencia, la selección artificial de los peores condujo a hambrunas generalizadas en las que millones murieron de hambre.

Antes y después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la mayor parte de los fondos presupuestarios se destinaron a la defensa y el desarrollo de la industria pesada. En esta situación, Stalin y los de su calaña pusieron su fe en un milagro que ayudaría a aumentar la agricultura sin una inversión significativa en lugar de la ciencia de la genética que requería un horizonte de planificación más largo.

Lysenko propuso un modelo de pseudociencia centrado en la rápida implementación en la práctica y resultados inmediatos. Los argumentos de Lysenko sobre la crianza de plantas y animales y la influencia de esta crianza en la herencia estaban ideológicamente más cerca de los científicos soviéticos que de la genética.

Así, Lysenko se convirtió en la elección número uno de Stalin porque prometía milagros agrícolas. También era bueno para hablar mal de sus oponentes, incluido su mentor, el genetista Nikolai Vavilov, a quien denunció, entre cientos de científicos que no estaban de acuerdo con sus puntos de vista.

Las contribuciones de Lysenko fueron esencialmente infructuosas para la ciencia. Negó la herencia de los rasgos adquiridos y no permitió que la biología molecular se desarrollara en la Unión Soviética. Y, al final, el Hombre Nuevo no fue creado a través de una crianza intensiva.

¿Por qué se permitió que se desmoronara tal galimatías en el transcurso de dos décadas?

Debido al régimen autocrático de la Unión Soviética heredado del zarismo. Joseph Stalin llamó a la genética, el estudio científico de los genes y la herencia, "puta imperialista".

Destruyó no solo la genética. Dos años más tarde, la fisiología fue destruida. Las enseñanzas de Pavlov fueron difamadas con particular fervor. Luego, Stalin fue tras la química cuántica.

Quería hacer lo mismo con la física, declarando la física cuántica y la teoría de la relatividad "pseudociencia" e "idealista", y perdonó la física solo después de que le explicaron que sin la física no tendría La bomba.

Y si no fuera por La bomba, Stalin no habría tenido un programa espacial, cuyo principal arquitecto, Sergey Korolyov, languideció en el Gulag, donde casi muere.

Stalin quería meter la bomba en el cohete y enviarlo al espacio exterior y solo el proyecto estadounidense de vuelo espacial tripulado le hizo cambiar de opinión.

Stalin destruyó la mayor parte del personal de mando de su propio ejército en vísperas de la guerra con Alemania, que le costó al pueblo soviético millones en vidas perdidas y un sufrimiento inconmensurable. Mientras tanto, el culto a la personalidad y la atmósfera de miedo aseguraron que los ciudadanos soviéticos creyeran que Stalin no cometió ningún error.

Cuando observamos el reinado de Putin dentro del sistema de autocracia, vemos que el mismo patrón de errores podría haberse evitado si una sola persona no tuviera que tomar todas las decisiones importantes del país, rodeada de aduladores, con el único largo meta a largo plazo para permanecer en el poder de por vida.

Si Rusia no abraza la democracia, estará condenada para siempre a estar persiguiendo milagros y quimeras intercaladas con el colapso nacional después de que la dictadura no pueda hacer frente a las contradicciones acumuladas.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Jojojojojo llevándolo todo para ver si cazan algún himars al voleo. Van a terminar llevando a Ucrania las defensas aéreas de Moscú.



Si fuera un conflicto con la OTAN esas columnas era pasto de los a10


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jul 2022)

Los ingenieros del foro reparan estos daños en los puentes en media mañana con resina y un hilti...


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los ingenieros del foro reparan estos daños en los puentes en media mañana con resina y un hilti...



menuda sacada de rabo con los HIMARs

Aqui lo importante no es solo los daños al puente, lo importante es el mensaje que manda a los rusos, "podemos meter 10 impactos de municion de precision en un radio de 2 metros y no teneis nada que lo pueda parar"


----------



## terro6666 (27 Jul 2022)

Algun video o imagen a parte de una narrativa penosa?


paconan dijo:


> Entre autocracias y autócratas anda el juego , entre ellos no se van a pisar las mangueras
> 
> Putin y Lavrov mantuvieron reuniones con:
> - Ayatolá de Irán Ali Khamenei (en el poder durante 33 años),
> ...



La crem de la crem


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Entre autocracias y autócratas anda el juego , entre ellos no se van a pisar las mangueras
> 
> Putin y Lavrov mantuvieron reuniones con:
> - Ayatolá de Irán Ali Khamenei (en el poder durante 33 años),
> ...



Luego las putinas del foro te comentan que Occidente está siendo derrotado porque ya han caído dos primeros ministros (Boris Johnson y Mario Draghi). Es lo que tienen las democracias: que se quitan y se ponen líderes cada pocos años. Se ve que a ellos lo que les gusta es que los países se tiren décadas con el mismo jefe de estado.


----------



## favelados (27 Jul 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> El que no se consuela es porque no quiere, al final la gran contra ofensiva ucraniana ha consistido en dañar un puente.



Ha consistido en colocar ese puente y cualquier otro objetivo en la ciudad de Jerson al alcance de los cañones


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pero que tenéis liado con el comemierdas ese? no le deis cancha y ya está , yo lo tengo en la nevera desde hace tiempo y por lo que veo es uno de los animadores del calvocabronpez, seguramente sea de un call center al otro lado del charco, en todos los hilos hay alguno, tiene cierto estilo parecido al tonto de Toledo norte y a otro que estaba en el hilo del volcán que también iba de listo y con las mismas tontunas o similares, no recuerdo el nick pero creo que decía que era arquitecto o algo así, tiene toda la pinta de ser un multimierdas manejando varios nicks y por el estilo en el que escribe parece una chavalilla tonta del culo intentando sembrar discordia, otro bufón de 15 rublos del circo ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tienes razon, no hay que seguirle el juego


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

más terrorismo ruso


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

@Coco Portugal es ingeniero, creo que los rusos le van a contratar, su presupuesto es muy ajustado. El timing es mejorable pero seguro que lo mejora con unos tapones prefabricados para los agujeros y unos alambrones para recoser el acero corrugado. Luego una mano de pintura y como nuevo.

"
Coco Portugal dijo:

*He visto los daños, eso se repara en menos de 2 horas y por menos de 2.000 euros.

Gastarse cientos de miles de dólares para hacer un agujero del tamaño de una rueda de coche, pues vaya*"


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Algun video o imagen a parte de una narrativa penosa?
> 
> La crem de la crem



Aquí tienes a bocachanclas Lavrov reunido












Rusia y Congo discutieron cómo
superar la anarquía de
Occidente en la economía
Lavrov y el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del Congo, Gakosso, discutieron cómo superar
la anarquía de Occidente en la economía.



Siguiendo con el hilo, días atrás pedía defensa aérea para Chechenia, este se huele algo
En Chechenia según rumores de Twitter ya hay guerrillas preparadas para luchar contra el regimen kadyrovita

Kadyrov declaró que el batallón Zapad-Akhmat de Kadyrov recién formado no sería transferido a Ucrania, sino que permanecería en Chechenia para proteger la tierra chechena. En mi opinión, kadyrov comenzó a sospechar algo


----------



## Nicors (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí tienes a bocachanclas Lavrov reunido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas negras son cobiidiotas del nom. puta otan.


----------



## uberales (27 Jul 2022)

Venga ahora cuéntanos que la UE es quien te ha hecho divorciar y toda la pesca.


----------



## asakopako (27 Jul 2022)

¿Pero qué hablas de matones, subnormal hijo de puta?

Si el único matón es la calva del kremlin que amenaza a países que no le han hecho nada como Suecia o Finlandia, y decide por ellos con quien se pueden afiliar libremente. Al resto nos dice a quien tenemos que comprar materias primas, al precio al que se las tenemos que comprar, y que además tenemos que venderles obligatoriamente chips o lo que necesiten, dejarles nuestros puertos para que atraquen sus barcos. Y si no amenazo con las nucleares.

Eso es matonismo en estado puro. Y en esas occidente les ha pillado y les ha visto el farol. Aunque hay todavía mucho infiltrado, porque el exterminio debe ser total y absoluto. Que las furcias turcochinas les cuenten cuentos de terror sobre Ucrania a sus larvas apestosas dentro de sus yurtas en sus estercoleros de la estepa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

sí, ucrania tiene que ser capaz de golpear en plena Rusia con precisión, hacer saltar por los aires infraestructuras belicas multimillonarias, depositos ect. De esto modo conseguirá causar más atricción en una guerra que se jugará en el desgaste.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Siveresk esta en riesgo, para evitar su caída es necesario mas HIMARS y M270 ATACMS con alance de hasta 300 para destruir la logística de la retaguardia profunda orco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jul 2022)

El san bernardo es un maton con collar de puas que impide a los lobos masacrar a las ovejas. El discurso de putin fue tal que así, que ese mundo ya se acababa y que ahora los lobos hiban a sudar mil de los pastores e hiban a dar rienda suelta a sus instintos de agresion.

Seria muy malo para el mundo que asi fuera.



asakopako dijo:


> ¿Pero qué hablas de matones, subnormal hijo de puta?
> 
> Si el único matón es la calva del kremlin que amenaza a países que no le han hecho nada como Suecia o Finlandia, y decide por ellos con quien se pueden afiliar libremente. Al resto nos dice a quien tenemos que comprar materias primas, al precio al que se las tenemos que comprar, y que además tenemos que venderles obligatoriamente chips o lo que necesiten, dejarles nuestros puertos para que atraquen sus barcos. Y si no amenazo con las nucleares.
> 
> Eso es matonismo en estado puro. Y en esas occidente les ha pillado y les ha visto el farol. Aunque hay todavía mucho infiltrado, porque el exterminio debe ser total y absoluto. Que las furcias turcochinas les cuenten cuentos de terror sobre Ucrania a sus larvas apestosas dentro de sus yurtas en sus estercoleros de la estepa.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @Coco Portugal es ingeniero, creo que los rusos le van a contratar, su presupuesto es muy ajustado. El timing es mejorable pero seguro que lo mejora con unos tapones prefabricados para los agujeros y unos alambrones para recoser el acero corrugado. Luego una mano de pintura y como nuevo.
> 
> "
> Coco Portugal dijo:
> ...



Puedo afirmar y afirmo que el coco ese no tiene ni puta idea (y soy del gremio).


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí tienes a bocachanclas Lavrov reunido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cita para este post era la crem de la crem,
No lo de las imágenes pero bueno, me lo pones a huevo,
lo siguiente que va a ser reunión con el patriarca de la Cañada real?


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Puedo afirmar y afirmo que el coco ese no tiene ni puta idea (y soy del gremio).



Es un troll, le tengo en ignore desde el primer día que hizo aparición por aquí. Cualquiera que vea las imágenes y sepa un poco de materiales de construcción verá que el mallazo está partido. La vía carece de tensión para aguantar grandes pesos y no se puede circular con vehículos pesados. Hay que reemplazar toda la sección con un modulo prefabricado.

Por cierto, dejo aquí un hilo de twitter de un ingeniero de estructuras british. Da el puente por inservible a corto plazo. El ataque se habrá realizado bajo el aseroramiento de algun ingeniero o arquitecto. Eso está claro.


----------



## Subprime (27 Jul 2022)

Cañones marca Acme presenta:


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos desvela un dato interesante, ya tenia planeado a quienes iba a enviar con preferencia a ucrania

"El 29 de diciembre de 2021, Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto que facilita los trámites burocráticos para que los inmigrantes contratados que sirven en las fuerzas militares rusas reciban la ciudadanía rusa. Según esta legislación promulgada dos meses antes de la invasión de Ucrania, el período de espera se redujo de un año a tres meses"

¿Por qué algunos mercenarios en Ucrania son llamados voluntarios en los medios occidentales?

Desde el primer día de la llamada operación militar especial, quedó claro para todos en el mundo que los ucranianos son los buenos y los rusos los malos para atacar a personas inocentes en la oscuridad de la noche.

En consecuencia, en Ucrania hay muchos voluntarios extranjeros de todo el mundo. El ejército ruso apenas recibe voluntarios de ninguna parte.

Supongo que matar a los buenos gratis en nombre de un dictador demente de 70 años de una gasolinera con armas nucleares es vergonzoso incluso para los caníbales.

Putin ha tenido que confiar en trucos y zanahorias para reforzar las fuerzas de invasión. Al día siguiente de la invasión, se colocaron anuncios en sitios de trabajo como UzMigrant para reclutar trabajadores migrantes en Kirguistán y Uzbekistán, dos ex repúblicas soviéticas.

Se ofrecieron contratos de tres meses en zonas de combate en Ucrania a cambio de las promesas de la ciudadanía rusa y 50 000 rublos (830 USD) al mes para puestos como conductores de camiones y servicio de mantenimiento de equipos militares.

El 29 de diciembre de 2021, Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto que facilita los trámites burocráticos para que los inmigrantes contratados que sirven en las fuerzas militares rusas reciban la ciudadanía rusa. Según esta legislación promulgada dos meses antes de la invasión de Ucrania, el período de espera se redujo de un año a tres meses.

Según Valentina Chupik, directora de la organización de derechos de los inmigrantes “Tong Zhakhoni”, que fue deportada de Rusia el año pasado, esos inmigrantes han sido utilizados como carne de cañón en las picadoras de carne.

“Esto se hace para no molestar a las madres de etnia rusa con sus hijos en ataúdes”.

Los rusos tratan a los inmigrantes de las repúblicas de Asia Central con un racismo abominable. Los llaman de manera ofensiva y despectiva churka (log; implicando objeto inanimado), y sus muertes no están registradas en ninguna parte.

Hay incidentes en los que se presiona a inmigrantes uzbekos que recibieron pasaportes rusos por otros motivos para que firmen un contrato con el ejército bajo la amenaza de perder su ciudadanía recién adquirida.

A pesar de las humillaciones que experimentan, ser ciudadano ruso es un gran paso para los inmigrantes uzbekos. Pueden obtener un empleo legal y atención médica gratuita. Sus hijos que hablan ruso como primer idioma son tratados mucho mejor ya que comparten cultura, idioma y experiencia con los niños rusos.

Aproximadamente ocho mil de estos inmigrantes están luchando del lado del ejército ruso en Ucrania, soñando con una vida mejor para sus familias.

Paralelamente, el grupo de mercenarios privados Wagner recluta su propio ejército con la bendición de Putin. Sus ventajas competitivas son un mayor incentivo financiero, menos bajas, un servicio más ordenado y la barrera para unirse es baja, y cualquiera es bienvenido, incluidos los reclusos que cumplen condena por pedofilia y homicidio. Como les gusta alardear a los combatientes de Wagner, "no luchamos por ideología, simplemente amamos la violencia".

Sin embargo, hay uzbecos que luchan por Ucrania contra los separatistas rusos por razones ideológicas de forma gratuita.
La guerra de Putin enfrentó no solo a los rusos contra los ucranianos, pueblos culturalmente estrechamente relacionados, sino también a personas de la misma nacionalidad entre sí.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.




Por cierto a Brutalsky le han retirado esta entrada en el sitio donde escribe, Quora
Parecer ser que que ha sido por llamar loco a Putin


¿Qué significa el símbolo "Z" del ejército ruso?

Elegiré mis palabras con mucho cuidado ya que los moderadores de Quora acaban de eliminar mi respuesta como un discurso de odio por llamar a Putin "loco". No lo odies, lector. Gran Hermano te está mirando.

Putin ha estado enamorado de todo lo alemán desde su paso por Dresde como agente de la KGB. Sus cosas alemanas favoritas incluyen a Gerhard Schröder, Angela Merkel, los automóviles Mercedes, el gasoducto North Stream, Stability y la esvástica.

Sin embargo, algunos rusos cuyos cerebros no han sido lobotomizados con propaganda televisiva recuerdan que sus abuelos defendieron a la Madre Patria de los invasores nazis y no estaban contentos con los símbolos nazis que decoraban las plazas y edificios de Rusia.

Arriesgándose a grandes multas y encarcelamiento, los verdaderos patriotas rusos los desfiguran en protesta.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## moncton (27 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es un troll, le tengo en ignore desde el primer día que hizo aparición por aquí. Cualquiera que vea las imágenes y sepa un poco de materiales de construcción verá que el mallazo está partido. La vía carece de tensión para aguantar grandes pesos y no se puede circular con vehículos pesados. Hay que reemplazar toda la sección con un modulo prefabricado.
> 
> Por cierto, dejo aquí un hilo de twitter de un ingeniero de estructuras british. Da el puente por inservible a corto plazo. El ataque se habrá realizado bajo el aseroramiento de algun ingeniero o arquitecto. Eso está claro.



El cemento aguanta compresion pero es fragil en tension, por eso se le mete acero pretensionado para que aguante, porque tiene el mismo coeficiente de dilatacion


Aqui un supernerd lo explica



el agujero lo podrian parchear en un pispas, pero la ferralla rota no tiene solucion, como dices hay que cambiar la seccion por completo

Y a ver quien es el guapo que mete una grua ahi a tiro de HIMARs


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Rusia está bombardeando con todo lo que tienen muchos objetivos mayoritariamente civiles e indiscriminados:
--En dirección a Avdiivka, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia y bombardea directamente los pueblos de Pisky, Vremivka, Krasnohorivka, Maryinka, Karlivka, Opytne, Vuhledar, Huliaipole y Kamyanske. 
--También bombardea en dirección a Bakhmut bombardea estructuras civiles en el mismo Bakhmut, Bilohorivka, Yakovlivka, Soledar, Bakhmutske, Pokrovske y New York.
--También está bombardeando las ciudades de Kryva Lyka, Zakitne, Spirne, Hryhorivka, Tetianivka. Asimismo ha hecho unas cortas salidas de aviación en Serebrianka.
--También bombardea zonas de las ciudades de Nortsivka, Bohorodychne, Dolyna, Chepil, Velyka Komyshuvakha, Adamivka, Mazanivka, Husarivka.
--También bombardea las ciudades llenas de civiles de Kharkiv, Chuhuiv, Shevelivka, Krasnopillia.
--También bombardea las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy en las ciudades de Mykolaivka, Tovstodubove, Volfyne, Senkivka, por supuesto llenas de civiles.
--Tambien ha bombardeado las ciudades de Osokorivka, Trudolyubivka, Tokareve, Kyselivka, Partyzanske, Kavkaz, Lozove, Prybuzke, Poliana y Lupareve.

Todo esto en la zona este Donbass, siguiendo a los bombardeos intensivos se han lanzado ataques de infantería rusa que han sido TODOS rechazados.


El bombardeo masivo de terror a zonas civiles me parecen de psicópatas peligrosos, muy peligrosos.






Mientras tanto algo muy grave para los rusos está pasando en Jersón: Se ha dañado un poco más el puente y se han realizado ataques exitosos más al borte de Jerson liberando las ciudades de Lozove, el pueblo de Andriivka y el distrito de Beryslav.


----------



## Kreonte (27 Jul 2022)

CocoPortugal como la aviación occidental se les ocurra entrar e Ukrania se acaba la tonteria de tu rusofilia. Abrazafarolas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El cemento aguanta compresion pero es fragil en tension, por eso se le mete acero pretensionado para que aguante, porque tiene el mismo coeficiente de dilatacion
> 
> 
> Aqui un supernerd lo explica
> ...



Aún no teneis claro que esta gente se basa en el pensamiento mágico. No dejan que la realidad les joda la historia que se han montado. Es más fácil deformar la realidad.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Aún no teneis claro que esta gente se basa en el pensamiento mágico. No dejan que la realidad les joda la historia que se han montado. Es más fácil deformar la realidad.



Los habituales del hilo lo sabemos, pero nos lee mucha gente. Por eso hay que dar información veraz y razonada de vez en cuando. 

Por cierto me he tenido que logar en el tapatalk porque en general le dais mucha cancha a los troles y sin los ignores hay secciones que se hacen inleibles. Por favor, este hilo limpio de citas y recitas es un joya. Ahorra mucho tiempo de búsqueda en twitter de lo mucho y bueno que hacen los ucranianos en esta guerra.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El ataque se habrá realizado bajo el aseroramiento de algun ingeniero o arquitecto



Dalo por hecho, para eso entre otras cosas están los cuerpos de ingenieros de los ejércitos.

Y luego los usanos habrán probado los himars hasta la saciedad en centenares de escenarios, aparte de en guerra real. Se sabe muy bien lo que se está haciendo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2022)

Para los que le dais mucha caña a Alemania. 100 Pzh2000 autorizados a venderse a Ucrania. Conocidos y temidos por su precisión y por su cadencia de tiro.


----------



## Kreonte (27 Jul 2022)

Bobo Portugal dijo:


> Este conflicto nunca ha ido de Ucrania vs Rusia, la primera ni existe, es OTAN (anglos mandando) vs Federación Rusa. El objetivo siempre ha sido quedarse con Siberia y todos los recursos de la Federación, desde los hidrocarburos, las tierras fértiles, el agua, etc.
> 
> Sois el mal, como los anglos son el mal del mundo desde hace 500 años. Satanistas, que abandonaron el camino de Dios.



Si el objetivo occidental fuese quedarse con Siberia y los recursos de la federación rusa ya hubiesen pegado el sablazo cuando tuvieron la oportunidad y estaban en la pobreza absoluta. Sin obviar de q está más cerca Siberia de Alaska que de Ucrania

Entiendo que el argumento putiniano cale entre los esnifapegamentos y los tragavozkas de su población, pero no entre el pueblo europeo, no al menos si no se tienen intereses espurios.

Es totalmente ilógico defender esta ofensiva bajo el pretexto de sentirse amenazada, si después de incorporarse Suecia y Finlandia dice que se la sopla, q ya instalarán equipamiento defensivo proporcionalmente a lo que haga la OTAN en esos territorios.

Europa está gobernada por ratas y subnormales, pero no por tarados con ansias belicistas. La prueba está en q mientras Rusia, China, etc., destina un alto porcentaje de su PIB a la industria militar, Alemania (por poner un ejemplo) lo destina a políticas flower-power. Mientras Europa acoge al tercer mundo, China acapara los recursos del tercer mundo.

Europa ha sido la gran ingenua de la geopolítica moderna, pero seguimos siendo Europa. Para bien y para mal, y ya sabéis como nos las gastamos cuando se tensa demasiado la cuerda.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

A Rusia le conviene que haya boquetes en los puentes, porque los rusos no son como nosotros los otanistas una panda de maricones. Un ruso cae al agua desde el puente y disfruta de la naturaleza, no es un otanista que está acostumbrado a los lujos 

Son gente muy dura los rusos. Y si al caer del puente quedan fiambre o vegetal su padre recibirá un flamante Lada.

Es decir, seguid tirando Himars, bastardos hotánicos, que para nosotros es un win win.


----------



## keylargof (27 Jul 2022)

A mi Tonto Contumaz me ignoró hace eones por llamarle Tonto Contumaz. Pero he visto en una de vuestras citas que ha escrito esto:

_Sois el mal, como los anglos son el mal del mundo desde hace 500 años. Satanistas, que abandonaron el camino de Dios._

Par favar, decidle que de parte de Keylargof que estoy haciendo sacrificios y vudú en casa, y que pronto recibirá la visita de Belcebú en forma de cabra y le va a romper el rasca con su pene de fuego y sombras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2022)

Ucrania se ha gastado 12 billones de dólares en oro a USA...
WoW.y aquí la republica pago un dineral más por chatarras de contrabando y pilotos rusos que se negaban a combatir muchas veces..


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Cañones marca Acme presenta:



Bueno eso no es que esté mal el cañón, tenían que haberle dicho al tipo que ponerse en el área que barre un freno de boca no es buena idea. Como ponerte justo detrás de un RPG a ver donde dispara.


----------



## ghawar (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Bueno eso no es que esté mal el cañón, tenían que haberle dicho al tipo que ponerse en el área que barre un freno de boca no es buena idea. Como ponerte justo detrás de un RPG a ver donde dispara.



esos no han salido del despacho en su vida.
Bocacha que????


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es un troll, le tengo en ignore desde el primer día que hizo aparición por aquí. Cualquiera que vea las imágenes y sepa un poco de materiales de construcción verá que el mallazo está partido. La vía carece de tensión para aguantar grandes pesos y no se puede circular con vehículos pesados. Hay que reemplazar toda la sección con un modulo prefabricado.
> 
> Por cierto, dejo aquí un hilo de twitter de un ingeniero de estructuras british. Da el puente por inservible a corto plazo. El ataque se habrá realizado bajo el aseroramiento de algun ingeniero o arquitecto. Eso está claro.



Lo he traducido, muy interesante.

Zahed Amanullah
@zahed

1/ Por las imágenes que puedo ver, esta sección está formada por vigas en cajón, elementos de hormigón diseñados para imitar las vigas de acero en largas distancias. Los agujeros que se ven en la superficie son bastante malos... esos distribuyen las cargas a los elementos verticales (2/x)

2/El tablero de hormigón de la parte superior está principalmente en estado de compresión, lo que teóricamente permite que sea reparado por profesionales (es decir, no los que reparan los agujeros del puente en Nova Kakhovka) (3/x)

3/Este no sería un problema si los elementos de tensión estuvieran ilesos (es decir, una estructura de puente de acero con un tablero de hormigón). En tal caso, las cargas sólo se extienden de viga a viga, a lo sumo unos pocos metros. (4/x)

4/ Sin embargo, en este caso, la parte inferior del cajón, la que está en tensión, se ha visto seriamente afectada. No sólo los elementos de refuerzo de acero están haciendo todo el trabajo, sino que también se han cortado los elementos postensados. ¿Qué es eso? (5/x)

5/El postensado es un proceso delicado que suele requerir la prefabricación debido a las dificultades de añadir tensión a los elementos de acero (grandes cables, no sólo barras de refuerzo) in situ. El postensado es necesario para que las grandes luces sean viables (y las deformaciones asociadas sean mínimas) (6/x)

6/ Las vigas cajón, tanto si se utilizan elementos de postensado como si no, están diseñadas para funcionar como una unidad. No pueden ser simplemente parcheadas. Esto es sólo mi observación a partir de las imágenes disponibles, pero la OMI este puente es efectivamente fuera de acción (7/x) #Kherson

7/ No es por poner un punto demasiado fino en él, pero si tratan de poner cargas en esta sección, hay un grave riesgo de colapso.

8/Un pensamiento más... dado el diseño del puente, fue inspirado para apuntar al centro del tramo y no a los soportes (que no pueden ser fácilmente golpeados desde arriba). Recuerdo el Puente de la Bahía en 1989...

El puente de Kerch tiene redundancia (probablemente por diseño) ...otro desafío totalmente distinto.

9/ Vale, una idea más. Otra ventaja de las vigas de cajón es la rigidez torsional, la capacidad de soportar cargas asimétricas - viento, pero también tráfico en un lado.

Si se intentan utilizar los bordes no dañados del puente (las "alas" que se ven en esta imagen), el vano se inclinará hacia el fracaso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

@-carrancas

Has llegado al Olimpo

Has llegado al Valhala

Has tocado el cielo.


Enhorabuena!! Te propondré para que lo incluyan en el hilo oficial de:

*Frases que hicieron célebre a Burbuja.info

pero esque los himars.....!!!*


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Puedo afirmar y afirmo que el coco ese no tiene ni puta idea (y soy del gremio).



ni el forero ni el puente tienen luces.


----------



## ELVR (27 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> esos no han salido del despacho en su vida.
> Bocacha que????



Pero buen hombre, todo el mundo sabe que unas bocachas son estas de la afoto:







PD: para cañones y obuses creo que el término correcto es freno de boca (mode tisquismiquis Off)


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Y los chinos una vez que consigan la colaboración de empresas occidentales y fabriquen el avión se lo venderán a Rusia

En 2014, China y Rusia comenzaron a crear conjuntamente el avión de pasajeros CR929. Y ahora China ha decidido reemplazar a Rusia en el proyecto con socios de Occidente. Porque en realidad, China nunca peleará con Occidente. Y aún más, por el bien de Rusia. 



*China decidió reemplazar a Rusia con empresas occidentales en el diseño de un avión conjunto*
Un intento de crear, junto con China, el primer avión de pasajeros ruso de fuselaje ancho desde la época de la URSS, estaba al borde del colapso.

China se niega persistentemente a utilizar tecnologías rusas para crear el revestimiento CR929-600, invita a los fabricantes occidentales y no quiere compartir las ganancias con la Federación Rusa en el mercado chino clave, informa South China Morning Post, citando fuentes familiarizadas con la situación.
Китай решил заменить Россию на западные компании в проектировании совместного самолета


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Control evaluado del terreno en Ucrania y principales ejes de maniobra rusos al 26 de Julio 15:00h




Aprovechando la presión creciente en Jerson, los orcos presionan en el Donbass, donde juegan con ventaja tanto artillera como logística al tener su país detrás que usan como cómodo y enorme odre de aprovisionamiento, pero a pesar de esto siguen con sus bombardeos a manta en esta zona arrasando lo que sea.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pero buen hombre, todo el mundo sabe que unas bocachas son estas de la afoto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, sí.  Freno antirretroceso por compensación de gases (por eso hay que alejarse de los lados del cañón cuando dispara) y creo que tiene que ver también en la precisión por ser el último elemento que visita el proyectil al salir del cañón. Habrán muchos más enterados que yo, que soy un humilde infante de a pie je je je.
En todo caso no le hago asco a esas bocachas de la fotassa  .


----------



## ELVR (27 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, sí.  Freno antirretroceso por compensación de gases (por eso hay que alejarse de los lados del cañón cuando dispara) y creo que tiene que ver también en la precisión por ser el último elemento que visita el proyectil al salir del cañón. Habrán muchos más enterados que yo, que soy un humilde infante de a pie je je je.
> En todo caso no le hago asco a esas bocachas de la fotassa  .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137370



Espero que la tenga bien gorda, la cartera claro. Que en otra cosa no se van a fijar.


----------



## paconan (27 Jul 2022)

Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en el muestra como Moscú sustrae todos los recursos del resto y la guerra allí poco se puede notar, mantendrán Moscú como sea y el resto se puede ir a la mierda ,todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria
Faltan imágenes que por cierto son bastante ilustrativas ,el forocalvo solo permite 5

Die Fürstenstadt
la ciudad principesca


Hubo un chiste soviético:

- ¿Qué es largo, verde y huele a salchicha?
- Tren Moscú-Tver

¿Por qué? Bueno, bajo la URSS los provinciales tenían que ir de compras a Moscú. Sus tiendas no tenían comida, a menudo muy literalmente. Hoy aprenderemos una expresión "categoría de suministro"
Bajo la economía planificada centralmente, era el estado el que suministraba alimentos a las localidades. Asignaría a cada ciudad una de las cuatro "categorías de suministro" que determinan la cantidad de alimentos que habrá en los estantes. Moscú estaba mucho mejor abastecido que nadie, mientras que ciudades como Tver -horriblemente
Las ciudades provinciales soviéticas de las categorías de suministro más bajas podrían no tener ningún alimento en los estantes. A veces muy literalmente. A veces, solo tenían las sobras de la mesa de la ciudad de mayor estatus: como algunas algas o la repugnante pasta "Océano".
Eso es difícil de entender para un occidental moderno, así que necesito reiterarlo. Cuando digo "no había comida", no me refiero a manjares. Mi amigo de Moscú que visitó Penza en la década de 1980 se sorprendió al ver que los estantes de alimentos estaban literalmente vacíos. nada que comprar
¿Cómo sobreviviría la gente entonces? Bueno, ahora entiendes el propósito de la dacha. No es recreativo, es principalmente la agricultura de subsistencia para la alimentación. Extremadamente tedioso e ineficiente, pero la gente en muchas localidades no tenía otra opción. Los estantes estaban vacíos, por lo que debe cultivar papas, etc. usted mismo
Segundo, sector gris. Puede que no cultives alimentos, pero podrías comprarle a alguien que lo haga o que robe. La URSS tenía una economía sumergida masiva que proporcionaba a gran parte de la población los medios de subsistencia. Al igual que la Rusia moderna. Ver los escritos de Simon Kordonsky sobre гаражный сектор
Por supuesto, gran parte de la economía sumergida era solo el ajetreo del estado. Por ejemplo, durante el Holodomor absolutamente podías comprar comida en Torgsin (="comercio con extranjeros"). A pesar de su nombre, eran frecuentados por ciudadanos soviéticos. Excepto que no podías pagar con rublos.
Durante las peores hambrunas de Stalin, podías comprar cualquier comida en Torgsin por los valores reales: oro, plata y, por supuesto, la moneda fuerte. Ese fue el instrumento del estado soviético para exprimir los valores de su población hambrienta. Trae oro, consigue comida. No se aceptan rublos
A finales de la era soviética, este papel lo desempeñaban los "mercados agrícolas colectivos" (колхозные рынки). A pesar de que la tienda estaba vacía, todavía se podía comprar comida en estos mercados de la granja colectiva (= el estado), pero por un precio varias veces más alto que el oficial
Si bien la provincia tenía problemas básicos de subsistencia, Moscú se abastecía generosamente. Como resultado, gran parte del país fue a comprar a Moscú, desde cientos o miles de kilómetros de distancia en los llamados "trenes de salchichas". Los moscovitas odiaban a estos extraterrestres por vaciar "sus" tiendas
Los trenes de salchichas a menudo eran organizados por las empresas regionales. Una fábrica organizaría para sus trabajadores una "excursión" a los "museos" de Moscú. En realidad, van a comprar. Los trabajadores de Saratov vendrían a Moscú para comprar alimentos producidos en Saratov que eran imposibles de comprar en Saratov.
Las autoridades de Moscú limitarían la cantidad de comida que se puede conseguir con "una sola mano" para que los provincianos hambrientos no compren todo. Los provinciales no se rendirían. Se paraban en la cola, hacían una compra. Luego párate al final de la cola de nuevo y repite. Y otra vez. Y otra vez
Con el empeoramiento de la situación económica, Moscú tomó medidas más duras contra los provinciales. En 1990 introdujeron las "tarjetas de comprador" obligatorias que solo obtenían los locales. Las letras "MA" significan Moscú - la mejor categoría. Si fueras del óblast de Moscú, sería MO, que está bien
Se introdujeron tarjetas de comprador para excluir a los provincianos hambrientos de las abundantes tiendas de Moscú. En realidad, el personal no siempre exigiría documentos. Reconocieron a los provincianos por cómo se visten y se ven, por lo que pidieron una tarjeta solo a personas de apariencia sospechosa.
Los trenes de salchichas demuestran que el aspecto clave de la "economía centralmente planificada" es la palabra "central". La URSS centralmente planificada era una sociedad jerárquica de extrema desigualdad. Fue su estado asignado en lugar del efectivo lo que determinó si puede comprar alimentos o no.
Segundo, que la jerarquía y la desigualdad tenían la dimensión geográfica. Los que vivían más cerca del centro del poder estaban profusamente abastecidos. Pero a las dos o tres horas de camino empezó una zona de extrema indigencia. Otro planeta
Moscú no es un centro "económico" o "cultural". Es lo que Max Weber llamaría una "Fürstenstadt": ciudad construida alrededor de una corte principesca y que vive de los gastos de un príncipe, sus funcionarios y cortesanos. Su prosperidad moderna es una función de su estatus central en el sistema imperial.
Por eso el efecto económico de la guerra es tan poco visible en Moscú. El príncipe haría todos los gastos posibles y haría todo lo posible por mantener la calidad de vida y la mentalidad habitual en su Fürstenstadt. El resto del imperio puede irse a la mierda
Eso también explica la miseria de gran parte del imperio ruso. Eso es Arkhangelsk, la capital de Pomorye, que históricamente había sido la parte más rica del país. Todos los recursos son absorbidos de la región para alimentar el Fürstenstadt de enorme tamaño y apetito.
Rusia es tan pobre porque su Fürstenstadt es demasiado caro de mantener. Moscú es una anomalía geográfica entre las ciudades de su tamaño, ya que está ubicada de manera:

1) muy al norte
2) tierra adentro y lejos de las vías navegables (utilizadas)
3) en una región no agrícola

Es demasiado caro para alimentar
Casi todas las grandes ciudades del mundo se encuentran cerca de la costa del Océano Mundial (Río de Janeiro) o cerca de él (Sao Paolo) o en vías navegables realmente utilizadas (Chicago). Eso abarata la logística y facilita el mantenimiento de la ciudad.
Esas pocas ciudades que no se encuentran cerca de la costa/en las vías fluviales navegables se encuentran en medio de las regiones productoras de alimentos altamente fértiles. Ejemplos: Ciudad de México, Bogotá, Delhi. La costosa logística prácticamente los condena a la pobreza. Pero la abundancia de alimentos los hace sostenibles, aunque pobres.
Moscú es diferente. Se encuentra a 700 km del puerto marítimo más cercano en San Petersburgo. Eso parece lo suficientemente lejos. En realidad, aunque los trenes de carga que conectan Moscú con su puerto marítimo pasan por un camino circular mucho más largo a través de Vologda y Yaroslavl. La ruta directa está ocupada por Sapsan
Agregue a eso que Moscú es una megápolis fría y del norte única. No hay ciudades de su tamaño ubicadas tan al norte y sobre suelos tan infértiles. Esta región se llama Нечерноземье, No Black Soil, en referencia a su infertilidad en comparación con el Black Soil del sur.
Agregue a eso que esta extremadamente oferta y extremadamente costosa para alimentar a Fürstenstadt nunca debería sentir la más mínima preocupación e incomodidad por las imprudentes políticas imperiales.


*En las ciudades más grandes de Rusia, la guerra de Ucrania se desvanece en el ruido de los *bares están repletos, los festivales de cine y jazz están llenos y los policías de Moscú están más ocupados repartiendo multas por beber en público que sofocando la disidencia.In Russia’s Biggest Cities, Ukraine War Fades to Background Noise
Y entenderás por qué Moscú succiona su imperio hasta dejarlo seco. Es demasiado caro para alimentar. Los apetitos insaciables de Fürstenstadt son una de las principales razones de la descolonización del Imperio Ruso. Fin










Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Die Fürstenstadt There was a Soviet joke: - What is long, green and smells with sausage? - Moscow-Tver train Why? Well, under the USSR provincials had to go shopping to Moscow. Their shops had no...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Fígaro (27 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en el muestra como Moscú sustrae todos los recursos del resto y la guerra allí poco se puede notar, mantendrán Moscú como sea y el resto se puede ir a la mierda ,todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria
> Faltan imágenes que por cierto son bastante ilustrativas ,el forocalvo solo permite 5
> 
> Die Fürstenstadt
> ...



Fabuloso aporte, debería ser parte del material pedagógico de nuestros chavales.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Con pinzas: Según videos en RRSS y Newsweek:

*Videos on social media appears to show a convoy of Russian military vehicles retreating from a Russian-held Kherson town south to the Crimean Peninsula, amid reports of a Ukraine counter-offensive on the strategic southern region.*


```
https://t.me/stranaua/54613
```


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Parece que sí...
Estaremos atentos:

"En el Genichesk capturado, se han arreglado columnas de equipos rusos desde la mañana.

Los canales locales de Telegram informan de un convoy de 25 automóviles, que no se había observado antes.

También se informa que desde ayer por la noche las columnas se han estado moviendo en dirección a Arabat Spit, es decir, hacia el sur, en dirección a Crimea."


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Imagenes Gopro del día a día de un voluntario ruso luchando por Ucrania.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, sí.  Freno antirretroceso por compensación de gases (por eso hay que alejarse de los lados del cañón cuando dispara) y creo que tiene que ver también en la precisión por ser el último elemento que visita el proyectil al salir del cañón. Habrán muchos más enterados que yo, que soy un humilde infante de a pie je je je.
> En todo caso no le hago asco a esas bocachas de la fotassa  .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137370



Bocacha apagallamas le decía a la de los CETME..


----------



## favelados (27 Jul 2022)

Parece que los rusos han montado un ferry improvisado con pontones y barcazas junto al puente


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Avión ruso procedente de Ucrania se dirige a Rusia con un cargamento especial: Ataudes con soldados fallecidos...


```
https://t.me/locurasmilitaresoficial/3004
```


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han montado un ferry improvisado con pontones y barcazas junto al puente



Ya decían que era la opción "menos vulnerable", lo único que el paso de vehículos es mucho más lento claro.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Casualidad, debieron cruzar cuando lo comenté recientemente je je je.

_Video de la transición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través del río Inhulets en la zona con Andreevka, región de Jerson. Los militares dicen que ahora la iniciativa está de nuestro lado para liberar los territorios ocupados._


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Jul 2022)

Aquí se ha cruzado el río, el propósito es claro.
Veremos si sale bien, se han detectado movimientos desde el este de tropas orcas dirección Jerson, esperemos sea un movimiento infructuoso.


----------



## favelados (28 Jul 2022)

Dicen en los comentarios que hay una base rusa en ese pueblo..


Chornyanka, Oblast de Jerson


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)

Up!


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## legal (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en el muestra como Moscú sustrae todos los recursos del resto y la guerra allí poco se puede notar, mantendrán Moscú como sea y el resto se puede ir a la mierda ,todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria
> Faltan imágenes que por cierto son bastante ilustrativas ,el forocalvo solo permite 5
> 
> Die Fürstenstadt
> ...



Tremenda la foto de la familia tirando del arado.


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Jul 2022)

legal dijo:


> Tremenda la foto de la familia tirando del arado.



Hace 500 años aquí la gente vivía mucho mejor, con su burro y su botijo lleno de vinacho. Hasta tenían ovejas para leche, queso y abrigo. Vaya tela los ruskitos.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)

Booom mañanero!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Hace 500 años aquí la gente vivía mucho mejor, con su burro y su botijo lleno de vinacho. Hasta tenían ovejas para leche, queso y abrigo. Vaya tela los ruskitos.



Y su esperanza de vida de 44 años...


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y su esperanza de vida de 44 años...



Bueno no creo que sea muy diferente en Rusia ahora. De hecho la esperanza de vida de los jóvenes en regiones pobres seguramente será menor (porque los envían a Ucrania y o no vuelven, o vuelven mutilados...).

Ahhh la Madre Rusia que cuida de sus pequeños...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jul 2022)

Este es el hilo de los follaotan, ¿no?


----------



## neutral295 (28 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Armamento de mierda el americano, jajajaja...



Si es una puta mierda, no tienen cojones a meter su portaaviones Gerald Ford en el mar Negro, jaja. Donde está Maverick Tom Cruise para derribar aviones sovieticos? jaja. Sois cobardes.


----------



## tucco (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de Twitter de K.Galeev, en el muestra como Moscú sustrae todos los recursos del resto y la guerra allí poco se puede notar, mantendrán Moscú como sea y el resto se puede ir a la mierda ,todo para Moscú y para el resto miseria
> Faltan imágenes que por cierto son bastante ilustrativas ,el forocalvo solo permite 5
> 
> Die Fürstenstadt
> ...



Excelente hilo. Y no solamente había "trenes salchicha", sino incluso "aviones salchicha". En una ocasión, a principios de la década de los 80, celebraron en San Petersburgo una convención de las distintas flotas soviéticas. Acudieron desde toda la URSS las cúpulas de las flotas del Pacífico, Mar Negro, etc...
De vuelta a Vladivostok, el Tupolev que llevaba a los almirantes de la Flota del Pacífico se estrelló al despegar, matando a toda la cúpula de mando.
El avión iba sobrecargado de todo tipo de mercancías que los almirantes habían adquirido en San Petersburgo, y que no podían conseguir en otras ciudades. Muebles, naranjas, hasta rollos de papel de impresora. Lo peor es que era una práctica habitual, denunciada por los pilotos, pero o volaban o los mandaban a Siberia .





__





Cargando…






www.warhistoryonline.com


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si es una puta mierda, no tienen cojones a meter su portaaviones Gerald Ford en el mar Negro, jaja. Donde está Maverick Tom Cruise para derribar aviones sovieticos? jaja. Sois cobardes.



   

Menuda realidad paralela vivís los cobrarublos. Rusia haciendo el hazmerreír, sacando basura en esta guerra, disparando misiles que se dan la vuelta, con tanques que se quedan atascados en el barro, dando comida caducada a los soldados, y botiquines llenos de vendas mohosos, y vosotros diciendo que el armamento americano es una mierda... cuando 4 lanzaderas HIMARS os ha follado vivos y ha detenido la "super ofensiva" rusa, y un puñado de javelins ha destruido miles de tanques rusos (de hace 50 años, eso sí).
Los americanos se están descojonando de vosotros, con un 0.01% de su presupuesto de defensa, dandole migajas a los ucranianos, están desangrando mortalmente al autoproclamado "segundo mayor ejército del mundo".

La ostia que os estais dando con la realidad no la quereis ver, sois lo más patético que puede haber


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y su esperanza de vida de 44 años...



La esperanza de vida hasta mediados del S XX estaba condicionada en por la mortalidad infantil que era altisima, la generacion de mis padres cuentan historias de hermanos muertos, lo habitual era perder dos o tres antes de los 5 años, mas las muertes en el parto, o como lo de llamar al medico era practicamente el ultimo recurso antes de que viniese el cura 

Lo que hay que comparar es la esperanza de vida actual

España 83.5 años
Rusia 73 años


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (28 Jul 2022)

Otaneros, el capitalismo radical yanqui se va a tomar por culo. Basta de sueldos miserables en España por culpa de esta gentuza. Los trabajadores pelotas de los empresarios vais a acabar ahorcados. Putin, vuelve a la URSS y acaba con el capitalismo que solo provoca corrupción y enfermos del dinero


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Menuda realidad paralela vivís los cobrarublos. Rusia haciendo el hazmerreír, sacando basura en esta guerra, disparando misiles que se dan la vuelta, con tanques que se quedan atascados en el barro, dando comida caducada a los soldados, y botiquines llenos de vendas mohosos, y vosotros diciendo que el armamento americano es una mierda... cuando 4 lanzaderas HIMARS os ha follado vivos y ha detenido la "super ofensiva" rusa, y un puñado de javelins ha destruido miles de tanques rusos (de hace 50 años, eso sí).
> Los americanos se están descojonando de vosotros, con un 0.01% de su presupuesto de defensa, dandole migajas a los ucranianos, están desangrando mortalmente al autoproclamado "segundo mayor ejército del mundo".
> 
> La ostia que os estais dando con la realidad no la quereis ver, sois lo más patético que puede haber



Y sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado americano

La guerra proxy perfecta


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Menuda realidad paralela vivís los cobrarublos. Rusia haciendo el hazmerreír, sacando basura en esta guerra, disparando misiles que se dan la vuelta, con tanques que se quedan atascados en el barro, dando comida caducada a los soldados, y botiquines llenos de vendas mohosos, y vosotros diciendo que el armamento americano es una mierda... cuando 4 lanzaderas HIMARS os ha follado vivos y ha detenido la "super ofensiva" rusa, y un puñado de javelins ha destruido miles de tanques rusos (de hace 50 años, eso sí).
> Los americanos se están descojonando de vosotros, con un 0.01% de su presupuesto de defensa, dandole migajas a los ucranianos, están desangrando mortalmente al autoproclamado "segundo mayor ejército del mundo".
> 
> La ostia que os estais dando con la realidad no la quereis ver, sois lo más patético que puede haber



Por eso la OTAN ha invadido Moscú. Rusia ya controla 1/3 del territorio de Ucrania, jaja. Si te jode, te rascas.


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Poco a poco hasta alcanzar el punto de culminacion ruso


----------



## Subprime (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (28 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si es una puta mierda, no tienen cojones a meter su portaaviones Gerald Ford en el mar Negro, jaja. Donde está Maverick Tom Cruise para derribar aviones sovieticos? jaja. Sois cobardes.



Pero ricura, ¿tú conoces la normativa que impide meter un barco militar en el Mar Negro de un país no ribereño más de 15 días y siempre lo que diga Turquía? Turquía ya ha dicho que no va a permitir ningún otro barco militar que los ribereños en la zona. Algunos vivís en el mundo de las piruletovich.


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Por eso la OTAN ha invadido Moscú. Rusia ya controla 1/3 del territorio de Ucrania, jaja. Si te jode, te rascas.



Lo controló durante unos dias cuando empezó la "operación especial" de 3 dias. Luego rusia no ha ido más que "perdiendo" territorio. Ahora está sobre el 20% y es incapaz de incrementarlo. 
Y eso contando Crimea (que ya estaba bajo "poder" de rusia desde hace años).
Es curioso que te quedes contabilizando 1/3, de eso hace meses, en vez de usar el % actual. Se ve que solo tienes memoria "selectiva" y te quedas con lo que te interesa, no con la realidad.

Ahora solo hay que esperar que rusia se siga desangrando para que los ucranianos recuperen lo que es suyo.

Ya veremos crimea como acaba


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Otaneros, el capitalismo radical yanqui se va a tomar por culo. Basta de sueldos miserables en España por culpa de esta gentuza. Los trabajadores pelotas de los empresarios vais a acabar ahorcados. Putin, vuelve a la URSS y acaba con el capitalismo que solo provoca corrupción y enfermos del dinero



Si tu no eres un enfermero del dinero porque protestas por sueldos miserables? Eres tonto?


----------



## wireless1980 (28 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Este es el hilo de los follaotan, ¿no?



Gran aporte. ¿Es el culmen de toda tu capacidad intelectual?


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y su esperanza de vida de 44 años...



La de los rusos es de 27 gñe gñe.


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Lo controló durante unos dias cuando empezó la "operación especial" de 3 dias. Luego rusia no ha ido más que "perdiendo" territorio. Ahora está sobre el 20% y es incapaz de incrementarlo.
> Y eso contando Crimea (que ya estaba bajo "poder" de rusia desde hace años).
> Es curioso que te quedes contabilizando 1/3, de eso hace meses, en vez de usar el % actual. Se ve que solo tienes memoria "selectiva" y te quedas con lo que te interesa, no con la realidad.
> 
> ...




Yo incluso cuestionaria eso de que Rusia "controla" territorio Ucraniano

Rusia tiene "presencia" en una parte del territorio, que en muchos casos es ciertas vias de comunicacion y nucleos de poblacion, el resto es colorear las zonas intermedias para dar la impresion de que han "conquistado" una zona

Para mi "controlar" es que las zonas donde estan presentes no les den ningun problema, no tengan resistencia, puedan moverse con facilidad y sin peligro, la poblacion local este pacificada y puedan dictar terminos sin oposicion

La realidad me parece que es mucho menos optimista para los rusos y cada dia va a peor

Pero demos por buena esa cifra del 20%, la siguiente cuestion es "cuanto les esta costando mantenerla?"


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jul 2022)

Vamos que ya va quedando menos para la reconquista de Crimea y la anexión del oblast de Moscú a Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## Trovador (28 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos que ya va quedando menos para la reconquista de Crimea y la anexión del oblast de Moscú a Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
*
[I]zapatitos[/I]*_
*Será en Octubre*
Desde25 Sep 2011Mensajes45.631Reputación80.494
24 Feb 2022_

_Añadir marcador_
_#18.863_
_
Yo ya dije que si terminaban entrando iba a ser un paseo militar, lo primero por la clara superioridad del ejército y lo segundo porque más de la mitad del ejército ucraniano (y me quedaré corto) no tiene ningún interés en pelearse con los rusos.

Saludos._

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
> *
> [I]zapatitos[/I]*
> _*Será en Octubre*
> ...





Coño la canción la que me acabas de recordar que llevaba tiempo sin escuchar, voy a meterme otra carajillo de cognac Napoleón mientras bailo pogo pateando a mi perra.



Pankiiiiii de postal lalalalalalalaaaaaaaa

Zapatitos pankiiiii de escaparateeeeee

Moda pankiiiii en Burbujaaaaaa

Muy paaaaaaaaan


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
> *
> [I]zapatitos[/I]*
> _*Será en Octubre*
> ...



Es increíble lo de esta guerra ¿eh? El ejercito ruso es muy superior al ucraniano y además más de la mitad del ejercito ucraniano no tiene ninguna intención de enfrentarse a los rusos, y aun así en más de 5 meses de "operación militar especial" los rusos no han acabado todavía con el regimen nazi de Kiev. La excusa ahora para explicar porque no lo han logrado todavía creo que ahora es porque "los rusos ahora no se enfrentan a los ucranianos, ahora se enfrentan a toda la OTAN"


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
> *
> [I]zapatitos[/I]*
> _*Será en Octubre*
> ...



Esta "operacion militar especial" esta siendo un detector de cuñaos de primera


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Jul 2022)

Detector de hijos de puta diria yo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

ha habiado crowdfundin para los himars o los han enviado los americansky por la cara?



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Detector de hijos de puta diria yo.



Primero empezaron con la actitud chulesca del cuñao "ej que tu no tienes ni puta idea"

Conforme las cosas se empezaron a torcer en ucrania y a ponerlos en evidencia, se quitaron la careta para mostrar lo hijoputas que son

Hijoputas delante de un teclado a 5000 km de distancia, riendose de los bombardeos de escuelas y hospitales, de las matanzas y violaciones masivas

Encima de hijoputas, cobardes, lo peor de lo peor. Como el Zurulhov cuando dijo que iba a ir al colegio de su hija y pegarle a un niño ucraniano


----------



## chicodelmaiz (28 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es increíble lo de esta guerra ¿eh? El ejercito ruso es muy superior al ucraniano y además más de la mitad del ejercito ucraniano no tiene ninguna intención de enfrentarse a los rusos, y aun así en más de 5 meses de "operación militar especial" los rusos no han acabado todavía con el regimen nazi de Kiev. La excusa ahora para explicar porque no lo han logrado todavía creo que ahora es porque "los rusos ahora no se enfrentan a los ucranianos, ahora se enfrentan a toda la OTAN"



No te olvides del suero que los convierte en súper soldados rabiosos y sedientos de sangre


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> No te olvides del suero que los convierte en súper soldados rabiosos y sedientos de sangre



Y que los rusos van con cuidado de no pisar en lo fregado porque no quieren que los ucranianos se enfaden, que si fuesen en serio...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

descalabro interno


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

Los propagandistas tarados televisivos no se cortan, lo dicen claramente
Los rusos estan zombificados y se tragan toda esta basura


Mientras tanto, en Rusia: propagandistas condecorados y destacados expertos reflexionan sobre las mejores formas de causar disturbios y agitación global. Conspiran para interferir en las elecciones de todo el mundo, incluido el territorio de su enemigo más odiado: Estados Unidos.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
> *
> [I]zapatitos[/I]*
> _*Será en Octubre*
> ...



Jojojojojojojo Zampapitos se ha ganado con mucho esfuerzo ser considerado el mayor subnornal del foro. Y pasan los años y mantiene, o incluso mejora! el nivel de sus subnormalidades. 

Lo tonto que es no tiene parangón.


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos que ya va quedando menos para la reconquista de Crimea y la anexión del oblast de Moscú a Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



En efecto,ya queda menos...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jul 2022)

Filipinas cancela el acuerdo para la compra de helicópteros rusos. – Galaxia Militar

Vaya, que sorpresa.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas tarados televisivos no se cortan, lo dicen claramente
> Los rusos estan zombificados y se tragan toda esta basura
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto, en Rusia: propagandistas condecorados y destacados expertos reflexionan sobre las mejores formas de causar disturbios y agitación global. Conspiran para interferir en las elecciones de todo el mundo, incluido el territorio de su enemigo más odiado: Estados Unidos.



El chiringuito de nukones siempre da espectáculo.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es increíble lo de esta guerra ¿eh? El ejercito ruso es muy superior al ucraniano y además más de la mitad del ejercito ucraniano no tiene ninguna intención de enfrentarse a los rusos, y aun así en más de 5 meses de "operación militar especial" los rusos no han acabado todavía con el regimen nazi de Kiev. La excusa ahora para explicar porque no lo han logrado todavía creo que ahora es porque "los rusos ahora no se enfrentan a los ucranianos, ahora se enfrentan a toda la OTAN"



Y además quieren ir lentos, les conviene estar allí años si es posible. Tú no lo entiendes porque no eres ajedrecista.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Jul 2022)

*Si crees que Putin está ganando en Ucrania, no te estás enterando de nada.*

*La llegada de los equipos occidentales de armamento, sobre todo los sistemas Himars, ha cambiado radicalmente la dinámica bélica.*

Por Daniel Iriarte.







En este punto, seguir afirmando que *tarde o temprano Rusia acabará por vencer a Ucrania *implica no haber estado prestando atención a todo lo que está sucediendo sobre el terreno. La llegada de los equipos occidentales de armamento, sobre todo los sistemas Himars, ha *cambiado radicalmente la dinámica bélica, *al permitir a Ucrania atacar los depósitos de munición y centros de mando rusos cercanos al frente. Hasta ahora, Rusia estaba venciendo en el Donbás porque podía concentrar toda su potencia de fuego en puntos muy concretos, obligando a los defensores ucranianos a retirarse ante la imposibilidad de resistir semejante embestida de artillería. Pero con estos nuevos sistemas, el Ejército ucraniano ha obligado a las fuerzas rusas a emplazar estos puestos a mucha mayor distancia, dificultando enormemente su logística.

El resultado lo estamos viendo ya: las imágenes de satélite muestran que la *ofensiva rusa en el Donbás se ha detenido totalmente*, con apenas algún intercambio esporádico de artillería de vez en cuando. Nada que ver con la muralla de fuego de hace apenas tres semanas.

Más preocupante aún para los invasores es lo que está sucediendo en Jersón, donde la *combinación de sabotajes y acciones guerrilleras *con las acciones del ejército convencional está produciendo un lento pero inexorable avance ucraniano, que ya se encuentra a las puertas de la capital regional. La artillería ucraniana lleva días bombardeando los puentes sobre el río Dnipro, dificultando la llegada de refuerzos rusos desde Crimea. Si esos puentes caen o son inutilizados —lo que parece cuestión de días, si no de horas—, las *fuerzas rusas en Jersón quedarán totalmente aisladas,* lo que imposibilitaría toda posibilidad de resistencia en un contexto en el que la población local es abiertamente hostil a la ocupación.

Las tropas rusas, de hecho, lo saben. Están emergiendo testimonios sobre *saqueos rusos en los barrios más pudientes de Jersón,* lo que ha sido interpretado como un gesto anticipatorio por si los ocupantes tienen que retirarse. Un saqueo no es la mejor forma de ganarte a la población local, pero además es un indicador de que no piensas quedarte mucho tiempo. A diferencia de otras zonas del país, como Irpín y Bucha, hasta ahora las regiones del sur no habían sufrido este tipo de acciones de forma masiva, puesto que el interés de Moscú ha sido en todo momento promover una posible integración con Rusia, nombrando unas autoridades títeres y fomentando medidas como el* uso del rublo y el currículum escolar ruso en las escuelas.*

Pero si Jersón cae, sucederán varias cosas. La primera es que cualquier pretensión rusa de lanzar una ofensiva terrestre sobre Odesa —cuya conquista habría permitido a Rusia establecer un corredor terrestre hasta Transnistria— se esfumará irremediablemente. La segunda es que Ucrania consolidará una base desde la que puede amenazar no solo el resto de la provincia, sino también Crimea, o al menos las áreas vitales *desde las que se suministra agua potable a la península,* cuya conquista era uno de los objetivos primordiales de la invasión. La tercera es que la retirada rusa probablemente galvanizará la resistencia en otros lugares como Melitópol, al demostrar que la liberación es posible.

Pero es la cuarta la que quizá tenga mayores consecuencias. La pérdida de Jersón no solo dificultaría enormemente los planes rusos de anexionarse los territorios ucranianos al sur del río Dnipro, tras un referéndum predeterminado que, según la agencia Bloomberg, podría tener lugar el próximo 15 de septiembre. Su caída también supondría una* debacle muy difícil de explicar para un público ruso* a quien día tras día se le está diciendo que la “operación especial” marcha según lo planeado, y aumentaría el descontento entre los halcones rusos que consideran que su país no está lo suficientemente comprometido desde un punto de vista militar, y que Rusia debería entrar con todo en Ucrania. Esto, naturalmente, contribuye a erosionar el liderazgo político de Putin, y probablemente derive también en la *enésima purga *entre los cabecillas militares a cargo de la invasión.

*Sin soldados suficientes*

Pero el principal indicador de que la guerra no va bien para Putin es la creciente dificultad para encontrar tropas para la ofensiva, así como para motivar a quienes ya están luchando. Las autoridades rusas han lanzado un plan para formar batallones de voluntarios en cada una de las regiones de Rusia, con los que esperan *reclutar más de 34.000 soldados nuevos para Ucrania.* Anuncios en televisión y en volantes repartidos por la calle piden nuevos participantes para la campaña, en los que se ofrecen salarios de 200.000 rublos (unos 3.400 euros al cambio), a pesar de lo cual el número de enrolados está muy por debajo de las expectativas. El diario 'The Moscow Times' reporta que los voluntarios son enviados al frente tras apenas cinco días de entrenamiento. Mientras tanto, cientos de soldados profesionales y miembros de la Guardia Nacional *se han negado a servir en Ucrania* —algo que en teoría están en su derecho de hacer, dado que la invasión no está formulada como una guerra sino como una 'operación especial'—, ayudados por una red de ONG y defensores de derechos humanos con formación legal.

La semana pasada, además, se hizo público un vídeo, enviado por un soldado ruso a su madre, en el que se ve cómo un grupo de *ingenieros militares se niega a obedecer las órdenes *de su coronel. Los hombres se encuentran ahora a la espera de ser juzgados por un tribunal militar. En al menos otro incidente, varios miembros de la 11ª Brigada de Guardias de Asalto Aéreo, una unidad militar de la República de Buriatia desplegada en Ucrania desde el principio de la invasión, presentaron su dimisión. Sus comandantes, en lugar de permitirles regresar a casa, les pusieron bajo arresto e incomunicados, según denuncia la Fundación Buriatia Libre. Y no son los únicos casos.

Todo esto supone un problema serio a la hora de* reemplazar las numerosas bajas en combate, *similares a las que tuvo la URSS durante una década de invasión en Afganistán. Tanto los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU como los del Reino Unido estiman que la cifra de soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania ronda los 15.000, a los que se suman unos 45.000 heridos. Las bajas en el bando ucraniano son similares, pero la diferencia estriba en que en este último caso los combatientes están librando *una guerra por la liberación de su país*, un factor que siempre ha sido determinante a lo largo de la historia (véanse los dos millones de norvietnamitas muertos durante la guerra de Vietnam, frente a menos de 60.000 estadounidenses).

*Impacto de las sanciones y la supuesta resiliencia*

A todo ello se suma el impacto de las sanciones. Existe bastante debate al respecto, pero frente al* triunfalismo del Kremlin *y la asunción de que Rusia está capeando bastante bien la situación, un grupo de expertos de la Universidad de Yale ha analizado múltiples indicadores privados —y no solo los datos públicos, que hace meses que el gobierno ruso* maquilla a su conveniencia*— y ha concluido que la economía rusa resiste a duras penas, y que casi todo lo que se dice sobre la supuesta resiliencia rusa es un mito. Incluso si estos expertos se equivocan, existe consenso en varios aspectos: que Rusia es incapaz de reemplazar los avanzados componentes tecnológicos occidentales que su industria militar necesita, lo que le está obligando a recurrir a* armamento cada vez más desfasado y precario*, y que las sanciones están lejos de ser inocuas. De hecho, la mayoría de especialistas, tanto dentro como fuera de Rusia, señalan septiembre como el mes en el que empezarán a notarse de verdad.

Y aunque tras la batalla de Jersón la guerra podría simplemente estancarse, eso no significa que el tiempo corra a favor del Ejército ruso, contrariamente a lo que piensan muchos (incluido el propio Kremlin). En 2024 Putin se presenta a una reelección que en condiciones normales debería ser un mero formalismo, pero lo cierto es que en sus más de dos décadas de gobierno los únicos momentos en los que su mandato se ha visto amenazado por protestas populares ha sido bien por *sus esfuerzos para mantenerse en el poder* (como en 2011-2012, cuando Putin anunció que regresaba a la presidencia para suceder a Dimitri Medvédev tras su interregno como primer ministro), bien por razones económicas (como en 2017-2018, cuando las movilizaciones contra la corrupción se fusionaron con las protestas por la reforma de las pensiones). Aunque el contexto —y el nivel de represión— es ahora muy diferente, el inevitable malestar económico derivado de las sanciones podría llevar a muchos rusos a cuestionar la conveniencia de que Putin siga al mando del país, especialmente si el esfuerzo bélico no marcha bien.

En este contexto, uno podría esperar cierto pragmatismo por parte del gobierno ruso, pero hasta ahora la única reacción ha sido *redoblar la apuesta*. Esta semana, Gazprom volvió a reducir el suministro a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 al 20%, lo que demuestra que *Rusia se mantiene inflexible* incluso ante un actor tan dispuesto a hacer concesiones al Kremlin como es Alemania. Moscú cree que de esta manera refuerza sus bazas negociadoras, pero es al contrario: con cada una de estas medidas, convence al resto de países de que el único camino posible es apoyar a Ucrania hasta el final.









Si crees que Putin está ganando en Ucrania, no te estás enterando de nada


La llegada de los equipos occidentales de armamento, sobre todo los sistemas Himars, ha cambiado radicalmente la dinámica bélica




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Si crees que Putin está ganando en Ucrania, no te estás enterando de nada.*
> 
> *La llegada de los equipos occidentales de armamento, sobre todo los sistemas Himars, ha cambiado radicalmente la dinámica bélica.*
> 
> ...



Pero Rusia controla el 20% de Ucrania gñeeeeee gñññeeeeEEEEeeeeee!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

Por esto es por lo que lucha ucrania, ¿tan dificil es comprenderlo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

Al parecer van a presion a China, o quiere comerciar con el 50% del pib mundial o lo hace con el 1% que representa el imperio pederasta, elije


----------



## Covaleda (28 Jul 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Filipinas cancela el acuerdo para la compra de helicópteros rusos. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> Vaya, que sorpresa.



No se podía de saber, después del desempeño del material ruso en condiciones de una guerra de verdad.


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Si crees que Putin está ganando en Ucrania, no te estás enterando de nada.*
> 
> *La llegada de los equipos occidentales de armamento, sobre todo los sistemas Himars, ha cambiado radicalmente la dinámica bélica.*
> 
> ...



Buen articulo, entre tanta disputa con las follaturcomongoles que supongo que sabeis que vienen a joder el hilo. A este paso lo van a conseguir.


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Buen articulo, entre tanta disputa con las follaturcomongoles que supongo que sabeis que vienen a joder el hilo. A este paso lo van a conseguir.



Yo en eso soy como los HIMARs

Follaputin que entra, detectado en 5 minutos y bombardeo de precision al ignore


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

Es lógico , ahora mismo quien se atreve a comprar equipamiento militar ruso sabiendo que mas adelante no sabes si vas a tener repuestos , actualizaciones y mantenimiento del equipo? aparte de las posibles sanciones

SANCTIONS : #Phillipines ha cancelado un contrato de 230 millones de dólares firmado el año pasado por un pedido de 16 helicópteros militares Mi-17 con Rusia. #Indian el gobierno canceló las negociaciones sobre 10 helicópteros militares Ka-31 con Rusia, valorados en $520 millones.


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es lógico , ahora mismo quien se atreve a comprar equipamiento militar ruso sabiendo que mas adelante no sabes si vas a tener repuestos , actualizaciones y mantenimiento del equipo? aparte de las posibles sanciones
> 
> SANCTIONS : #Phillipines ha cancelado un contrato de 230 millones de dólares firmado el año pasado por un pedido de 16 helicópteros militares Mi-17 con Rusia. #Indian el gobierno canceló las negociaciones sobre 10 helicópteros militares Ka-31 con Rusia, valorados en $520 millones.



Aparte que esta guerra ha demostrado que el armamento ruso es una puuuta mierda


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Por esto es por lo que lucha ucrania, ¿tan dificil es comprenderlo?



Mientras...

PIB per capita de Ucrania 1990 - 1.569,76 USD 
PIB per capita de Ucrania 2020 - 3.726,93 USD 

Solo hay que ver como Bielorrusia y Ucrania apenas han mejorado en 30 años mientras que todos los paises de alrededor (paises báltico, Rumania, Polonia, etc) han disparado la mejora de calidad de vida de sus ciudadanos tras haber huido de la influencia rusa. Han multiplicado por su PIB per capita, multiplicando por 6 o 7 los de Ucrania o Bielorrusia en la actualidad.

Luego los cobrarublos vomitan gilipolleces como que el Euromaidan fue un golpe de estado de la OTAN y diarrea mental similar... no, el Euromaidan fue la repulsa de Ucrania ha seguir bajo la bota rusa. Por eso putin está cabreado y quiere aniquilarlos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

Han reventado dos almacenes rusos de armamento más, Chornobayivka y Bilohirka al parecer uno por tiro directo de artillería pesada ucraniana y otro por los malditos segarros de un comando. Recordad, por favor: FUMAR MATA . Cabezones!

Os orcorrusos han montado un ferry al lado del puente de Jerson y están huyendo muchos vehiculos al parecer civiles. Otra cosa es quién los conduce.
En Jerson se están produciendo saqueos en zonas consideradas "pudientes o altas" por la soldadesca, se está interpretando esto como una inmediata salida de las tropas rusas que, en su mejor estilo, están robando todo lo que puedan llevarse sin que sus oficiales lo impidan.

Mala, muy mala pinta la de la soldadesca rusa.


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Aparte que esta guerra ha demostrado que el armamento ruso es una puuuta mierda



(sarcasmo ON) Que dices malvado otanista envidioso!!! (sarcasmo OFF)


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (28 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Por esto es por lo que lucha ucrania, ¿tan dificil es comprenderlo?



Ahi se han juntado dos cosas, salida de la orbita de la URSS y entrada en la UE...


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Jul 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Ahi se han juntado dos cosas, salida de la orbita de la URSS y entrada en la UE...



Igual que Ucrania en 2014. Pero Rusia no va a permitir que nadie salga de debajo de su bota, por eso comenzó a armar a rebelds pro-rusos, a desestabilizar a Ucrania, y ahora invadirlos.


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado americano
> 
> La guerra proxy perfecta



No estoy de acuerdo. Una guerra por delegación no es lo de la guerra de Ucrania. Eso es lo que dice Rusia para justificar la agresión.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (28 Jul 2022)

Rusia no puede permitir que un territorio tan cercano y con una lengua tan parecida empiece a tener un nivel de vida del primer mundo porque de ahí a tener que prohibir a su población abandonar el país hay un paso


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)

Me muero de ganas de ver el argumentario de los proputins cuando Kherson caiga...


----------



## duncan (28 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

El euromaidan es alreves justamente a como lo describe el putincelato; un titere del kremlin que desoye el sentimiento nacional e incumple sus promesas, que pretende cortar las manifestaciones con francotiradores de la FSB, que se larga a Rusia cuando los manifestantes no se acobardan y que es legitimamente destituido por la RADA

No es tan dificil entender que la gente quiera prosperar, lo que se hace fuera de la orbita del kremlin, lo dificil es explicar que la gente quiera seguir vinculado al imperio del enano sadico. Los movimientos pro-kremlin de las regiones suelen ser prefabricados.



Aguilucho dijo:


> Mientras...
> 
> PIB per capita de Ucrania 1990 - 1.569,76 USD
> PIB per capita de Ucrania 2020 - 3.726,93 USD
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

Han venido a liberarlos de sus riquezas



Kalikatres dijo:


> Han reventado dos almacenes rusos de armamento más, Chornobayivka y Bilohirka al parecer uno por tiro directo de artillería pesada ucraniana y otro por los malditos segarros de un comando. Recordad, por favor: FUMAR MATA . Cabezones!
> 
> Os orcorrusos han montado un ferry al lado del puente de Jerson y están huyendo muchos vehiculos al parecer civiles. Otra cosa es quién los conduce.
> En Jerson se están produciendo saqueos en zonas consideradas "pudientes o altas" por la soldadesca, se está interpretando esto como una inmediata salida de las tropas rusas que, en su mejor estilo, están robando todo lo que puedan llevarse sin que sus oficiales lo impidan.
> ...


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jul 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú debes de saberlo, punk de escaparate, ya que pareces un tío sabiondo:
> *
> [I]zapatitos[/I]*
> _*Será en Octubre*
> ...



Zasssdd requete zassssss


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Coño la canción la que me acabas de recordar que llevaba tiempo sin escuchar, voy a meterme otra carajillo de cognac Napoleón mientras bailo pogo pateando a mi perra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si tú disimula


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si si tú disimula




*Y zapatitos siempre con disimulo aaaaaaaah
Le tocaba un poco el culooooooo*


Joder, me estais haciendo de recordar todos los clásicos de mi época, cabrones


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia no puede permitir que un territorio tan cercano y con una lengua tan parecida empiece a tener un nivel de vida del primer mundo porque de ahí a tener que prohibir a su población abandonar el país hay un paso



Yo voy un poco mas allá, a Rusia no le interesa tener al lado un país con unas condiciones de vida mejores que las que tienen los rusos
eso es un elemento desestabilizador, los rusos pueden empezar a preguntarse como es posible que ellos estén en la miseria y sin servicios
entrando miles de millones con las exportaciones de gas y petróleo durante años, pueden empezar a pedir explicaciones ...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han montado un ferry improvisado con pontones y barcazas junto al puente



Buen objetivo para los 155


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

legal dijo:


> Tremenda la foto de la familia tirando del arado.



Lo que viene a ser remeros...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Lo controló durante unos dias cuando empezó la "operación especial" de 3 dias. Luego rusia no ha ido más que "perdiendo" territorio. Ahora está sobre el 20% y es incapaz de incrementarlo.
> Y eso contando Crimea (que ya estaba bajo "poder" de rusia desde hace años).
> Es curioso que te quedes contabilizando 1/3, de eso hace meses, en vez de usar el % actual. Se ve que solo tienes memoria "selectiva" y te quedas con lo que te interesa, no con la realidad.
> 
> ...



Ya casi está a tiro..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Me muero de ganas de ver el argumentario de los proputins cuando Kherson caiga...



Dirán que fue porque hay seals ocultos...
O que es una retirada táctica


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

Escogiste la opción c negación de la realidad


----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Yo voy un poco mas allá, a Rusia no le interesa tener al lado un país con unas condiciones de vida mejores que las que tienen los rusos
> eso es un elemento desestabilizador, los rusos pueden empezar a preguntarse como es posible que ellos estén en la miseria y sin servicios
> entrando miles de millones con las exportaciones de gas y petróleo durante años, pueden empezar a pedir explicaciones ...



Yo tambien pensaba eso pero despues de leer lo que dice el Brutalsky y algunas colaboraciones de este hilo, yo creo que ese es el menor de los probelmas del Putin

La realidad es que a 50km de distancia de Moscu, la calidad de vida es igual o peor que la del Africa Subsahariana. Al Putin y los de su camarilla no parece importarles como viven sus ciudadanos ni que sepan que en la capital viven mucho mejor

Y creo que los ciudadanos lo saben y lo aceptan, bien porque siempre ha sido asi, bien porque les han comido el tarro con lo de la grandeza de la madre patria o porque los medios de comunicacion les estan lavando el cerebro continuamente

Visto lo visto de los ultimos meses, al ruso medio lo tienen adoctrinado o acojonado y no se va a revolucionar porque los ucranianos vivan mejor, porque no se lo va a creer

Son una raza de esclavos, llevan asi desde hace cientos de años y no van a cambiar


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Mientras...
> 
> PIB per capita de Ucrania 1990 - 1.569,76 USD
> PIB per capita de Ucrania 2020 - 3.726,93 USD
> ...



Como ya dije en su momento, anda que no habia ya en 2014, ucranianos hasta los huevos de todo como para montar aquello sin neceidad de la CIA o la TIA.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dirán que fue porque hay seals ocultos...
> O que es una retirada táctica



Finta.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Luego los cobrarublos vomitan gilipolleces como que el Euromaidan fue un golpe de estado de la OTAN y diarrea mental similar... no, el Euromaidan fue la repulsa de Ucrania ha seguir bajo la bota rusa. Por eso putin está cabreado y quiere aniquilarlos.



Que alguien grabe esto en tablas de piedra maciza y se las parta en la cabeza a todo follaruskis que encuentre. 

Mis diesísimos.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Son una raza de esclavos, llevan asi desde hace cientos de años y no van a cambiar



Otra tabla con esto! Estáis inspiradísimos hoy o será que estoy enamorado....


----------



## At4008 (28 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado americano
> 
> La guerra proxy perfecta



La guerra es porque Ucrania tiene gas y Rusia no quiere que le quiten su mercado del gas en Europa.

Los americanos se han metido porque ya tienen la experiencia de Hitler invadiendo Polonia y saben que si no se le hace frente a este Dimitri, esto no acaba en Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

La putina sigue haciendo de las suyas








Indicios de que Putin orquestó la caída de Mario Draghi usando a Salvini como escudero, según La Stampa


El diario cita fuentes de la inteligencia italiana que revela que un diplomático ruso contactó con la Liga de Salvini para saber si estaría dispuesto a dejar caer la coalición de gobierno liderada por Draghi




www.larazon.es


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

Ej Queh los himars,,,

El ejército de Putin no puede derribar HIMARS porque se les suministraron misiles de defensa aérea defectuosos, que se fabrican en las máquinas de la compañía germano-japonesa 
@dmgmorieu
. La empresa apagó el software de control de la máquina en marzo y luego lo volvió a encender en mayo 



El ejército ruso no puede derribar HIMARS porque se les han suministrado misiles de defensa aérea defectuosos. Y los cohetes son defectuosos, porque están hechos en las máquinas de la compañía germano-japonesa DMG Mori, que apagó el software de control de la máquina en marzo y luego, como muestra de solidaridad con todo el mundo civilizado, abandonó Rusia por completo. Como resultado, las piezas de los cohetes comenzaron a salir curvas.

El general Goncharov, responsable en el departamento de defensa ruso de la introducción de nuevas tecnologías, se quejó de esto al ministro Shoigu en una carta, escribe el canal CHDT Telegram.

La dependencia de la planta de Obukhov, que ensambla misiles para los complejos S-300 y S-400, de proveedores de países "enemigos" resultó ser crítica. Y la culpa la tiene la gerencia de la planta, que forma parte del consorcio Almaz-Antey, señala el oficial.


Ilya Ponomarev
A la anterior.

Entonces, el ejército ruso no puede derribar HIMARS, porque se le suministraron misiles de defensa aérea defectuosos. Y los cohetes son defectuosos, porque están hechos en las máquinas de la compañía germano-japonesa DMG Mori, que apagó el software de control de la máquina en marzo y luego, como muestra de solidaridad con todo el mundo civilizado, abandonó Rusia por completo. Como resultado, las piezas de los cohetes comenzaron a salir curvas.

El general Goncharov, responsable en el departamento de defensa ruso de la introducción de nuevas tecnologías, se quejó de esto al ministro Shoigu en una carta, escribe el canal de telegramas ChTD. La dependencia de la planta Obukhov de San Petersburgo, que ensambla misiles para los complejos S-300 y S-400, de proveedores de "países hostiles" resultó ser crítica. Y la culpa la tiene la gerencia de la planta, que forma parte del consorcio Almaz-Antey, señala el oficial.

Al mismo tiempo, desde principios de mayo, se restauró la actualización de software de los equipos DMG MORI en la planta de Obukhov y la empresa incluso está buscando empleados para las líneas de producción correspondientes ( https://www.goz.ru/vakansii / ).

Básicamente, el equipo de alta precisión que se usa sin análogo en la producción militar rusa se basa en Sinumerik: esta es una computadora industrial (CNC) con software para control de máquinas. Este CNC es producido en serie por Siemens, pero DMG MORI es el principal cliente de Siemens, que compra y posee todo el software y hardware desarrollado especialmente para él.

En tales máquinas, es obligatorio proteger al fabricante, lo que hace imposible el mantenimiento, el servicio y el suministro de piezas, así como el uso de software sin licencia. Por ello, el tema del funcionamiento ininterrumpido del software del equipo es clave.

El software que utiliza DMG MORI en sus máquinas es realmente único y lo mejoran sistemáticamente (minimización de errores, trabajo más rápido, etc.) y etc).

NETservice by DMG MORI

https://be.dmgmori.com/resource/blob/44740/36940141e5309142bddc955aae5de4cc/ps0uk-dmg-mori-technology-cycles-pdf -data.pdf

De ahí la conclusión de que la pregunta a DMG MORI y el apoyo del servicio de su equipo en la Federación Rusa no surgió por casualidad. La empresa tiene acceso casi completo a todos los equipos que operan en todo el mundo.

La restauración del equipo DMG MORI en empresas militares en Rusia es una prueba de que para algunas empresas extranjeras la guerra en Ucrania y el bombardeo de zonas residenciales y objetos civiles por parte de los putinistas no es nada personal, solo un negocio.









Илья Пономарев


Депутат Госдумы от Новосибирска в 2007-2016 гг., временно живущий в эмиграции. Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/iponomarev Twitter - https://twitter.com/iponomarev




t.me


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Unos raptorsitos camino a Polonia, asì tiene de hinchada la cara Botoxìn. Con 6 raptors yo creo que los usanos se bajan a toda la fuerza aérea ruski, incluyendo baterías s-300 y s-400, que interceptan 1 misil de cada 300 y 400 respectivamente:


----------



## paconan (28 Jul 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta la obra y milagros de Rogozin, ahora ya defenestrado del cargo


¿Por qué Rogozin es tan miserable?

Después de graduarse de la escuela de periodismo en la Universidad de Marxismo-Leninismo, Dmitry Rogozin salía con neonazis. Le encantaban los discursos geniales, los eslóganes falsos comunistas "¡Pueblos blancos del mundo, uníos!" y saludos hitlerianos.

En 2003, Rogozin se unió a la coalición nacionalista de extrema derecha Motherland. Fue uno de los primeros críticos de los boyardos, funcionarios de nivel medio, mucho antes de que Alexei Navalny lo popularizara en línea con sus investigaciones sobre sus fechorías.

En 2005, como diputado de la Duma estatal, Rogozin llamó a sus colegas “un montón de aduladores, lameculos y androides”. A menudo atacaba verbalmente al partido gobernante Rusia Unida.

“Rusia Unida es un partido de oligarcas”.

“Mientras los ladrones estén en el poder, no le creo a nadie en la Duma”.

“Creo que esto es un sabotaje deliberado del gobierno y del partido Rusia Unida contra su propia población”.

La franqueza de Rogozin atrajo la atención de Putin. Siguiendo la máxima de Pablo Escobar “cada uno tiene su precio” Rogozin se unió al campo enemigo.

Fue enviado al exilio durante cuatro años a Nueva York como embajador de Rusia ante la ONU para arrepentirse de su transgresión, y en 2011 fue puesto a cargo de la lucrativa industria de defensa, hasta 2018.

Allí, junto con el amigo de Putin, Chemezov, y el ministro de Defensa, Shoigu, han malversado miles de millones de dólares sin mucho que mostrar por sus esfuerzos, excepto dibujos animados CGI de baja calidad con Wunderwaffe para aturdir al zar y al populacho.

En 2014, como viceprimer ministro Rogozin, a raíz de las sanciones occidentales, recomendó a los EE. UU. que usaran trampolines para llevar a sus astronautas a la Estación Espacial Internacional.

Elon Musk envió su primer vuelo hecho por el hombre en 2020 cuando Rogozin era el jefe del programa espacial ruso y tuiteó: "La línea de tranvía está funcionando".

A los rusos les gusta bromear que Elon Musk se convirtió en multimillonario y luego se dedicó a la exploración espacial. Dmitry Rogozin se dedica a la exploración espacial, se convirtió en multimillonario.

A Rogozin le gusta verse a sí mismo como almizcle ruso, o más bien envidiarlo en voz alta. Su relación en Twitter se agrió después de que Rogozin se vio obligado a unirse al verdadero partido nazi: genocida, empeñado en dominar el mundo. Juega juegos estúpidos, gana premios estúpidos.
Aquí hay algunas excentricidades memorables de Rogozin.






Rogozin presentó el traje espacial del sacerdote cristiano ortodoxo, en el que los sacerdotes del patriarcado de Moscú ahora podrán volar al espacio y realizar funciones religiosas. El traje está pintado de blanco y negro, que recuerda a la ropa del clero.







Dmitry Rogozin quedó atrapado en un tanque durante una sesión de fotos demostrativa. Su cuerpo no se ajustaba a las dimensiones de la escotilla de un tanque T90A, mientras Rogozin intentaba meterse en el asiento del conductor.

Para extraer a Rogozin del tanque, se desmanteló la torreta y se colocó a uno de los técnicos dentro del tanque. Estaba empujando a Rogozin desde abajo, mientras otros dos lo empujaban hacia arriba.







Rogozin le mostró al presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vučić, la última innovación rusa, un líquido que contiene oxígeno que permite respirar bajo el agua.

Para demostrar la tecnología, los científicos sumergieron al perro salchicha en un tanque con este líquido. Después de un tiempo, el miembro del personal sacó al perro. Tosía mucho, pero parecía estar respirando.

Al día siguiente, después de que millones de rusos se quejaran de que Rogozin había matado a un pobre perro, Rogozin apareció con un perro salchicha... que tenía un color de pelaje diferente.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Unos raptorsitos camino a Polonia, asì tiene de hinchada la cara Botoxìn. Con 6 raptors yo creo que los usanos se bajan a toda la fuerza aérea ruski, incluyendo baterías s-300 y s-400, que interceptan 1 misil de cada 300 y 400 respectivamente:



F22

*Rendimiento*

*Velocidad nunca excedida (Vne):* 2410 km/h (1498 MPH; 1301 kt) Mach 2,25 (a 11 000 metros)
*Velocidad crucero (Vc):* 1960 km/h (1218 MPH; 1058 kt) Mach 1,83 (supercrucero)
*Alcance:* >1,600 nmi (1,840 mi, 2,960 km) con dos tanques de combustible externos.
*Radio de acción:* 460 nmi (529 mi, 852 km) con 100 nmi en modo supercrucero
*Alcance en ferry:* 1,740 nmi (2,000 mi, 3,220 km)
*Techo de vuelo:* 19 812 m (65 000 ft)
*Carga alar:* 375 kg/m² (76,8 lb/ft²)
*Empuje/peso:* 1,08 1,26 con peso cargado y 50 % de combustible).
*Armamento*

*Cañones:* 1× Cañón rotativo M61A2 Vulcan de 20 mm en la raíz alar de estribor, con 480 proyectiles.
*Puntos de anclaje:*4 puntos subalares desmontables con una capacidad de 2268 kg cada uno, para cargar una combinación de:
*Bombas:*
*Bombas inteligentes:*
2× JDAM / WCMD de 450 kg (1.000 lb) _o_
8× GBU-39 Small Diameter Bombs de 110 kg (250 lb)


*Misiles:*
*Configuración aire-aire*
*Misiles aire-aire:*
2× AIM-9M/X Sidewinder _y_
6× AIM-120C AMRAAM


*Configuración aire-tierra*

2× AIM-9M/X Sidewinder _y_
2× AIM-120C AMRAAM



*Otros:* 2× tanques de combustible externos de 2271 litros (600 galones)

Los misiles y las bombas son portadas en las bodegas internas de las formas descritas.

Fuerza aérea bielorrusa:









Fuerza Aérea y Defensa Aérea de Bielorrusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Esos 6 raptor solos bajan a los cazas Bielorrusos, casi de una vez.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Jul 2022)

Salvini obedeció órdenes rusas para dejar caer a Draghi:









Indicios de que Putin orquestó la caída de Mario Draghi usando a Salvini como escudero, según La Stampa


El diario cita fuentes de la inteligencia italiana que revela que un diplomático ruso contactó con la Liga de Salvini para saber si estaría dispuesto a dejar caer la coalición de gobierno liderada por Draghi




www.larazon.es





Si es verdad, es la ostia...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La putina sigue haciendo de las suyas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo había visto y he repetido la noticia, sorry...


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> No lo había visto y he repetido la noticia, sorry...



Nada hombre a mandar.
Que se sepa bien a las claras que hijoputa tenemos de enemigo en Europa.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (28 Jul 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La guerra es porque Ucrania tiene gas y Rusia no quiere que le quiten su mercado del gas en Europa.
> 
> Los americanos se han metido porque ya tienen la experiencia de Hitler invadiendo Polonia y saben que si no se le hace frente a este Dimitri, esto no acaba en Ucrania.



Así está Europa, con esta estupidez no me extraña nada.....el caso es dirigentes de Europa piensan como tú. Veamos :

- No sé la cantidad de gas que tiene Ucrania ni si es explotable ni a que precio. Si tuvieran gas seguramente habría compañías anglas explotando eso. Tampoco habría hecho falta que robaran gas del gaseoducto q pasa por su territorio.

- Tú, dirigentes europeos como tú tb, piensas/piensan que Rusia se muere de ganas por vender gas a Europa. Es cierto que Rusia históricamente ha mirado siempre a Europa( mejor dicho al resto de Europa ) , tanto Pedro como Catalina son ejemplos. También piensan q una buena relación con e la resto de Europa es muy beneficiosa tanto económica como culturalmente. Pero pensar que son gilipollas es absurdo. Europa se ha comportado de forma traicionera y sin rubor , ha confiscado reservas, ha incumplido compromisos como Nord Stream 2. Europa sin ningún rubor pide y exige el gas y además dice también que hay que anular la dependencia rusa del gas. Quieren buscar aislarse de Rusia en cuanto a suministrador de cualquier cosa, pero " hasta q te de le patada te exijo que me suministres " e intentó robarlo, como ?, pues pagando en euros en cuentas europeas que como están bloqueadas pues como si robaran pues los rusos percibirían cero.Pero que es la realidad rusa ? Ellos , discretamente, quieren seguir vendiendo la misma cantidad o más si se pudiera, pero ante un cliente tan grande q te deja de comprar no es fácil encontrar otros que sean de calidad y con gaseoducto q llegue.Pero deben estar ya buscando las alternativas y cuando estén claras....ay lo que va a pasar. Bueno esto no es de un día para otro, conforme encuentren irán enviando menos a los euroestúpidos. Su prioridad va a ser buscar nuevos clientes y que sean fiables y a largo plazo. Cuando los tengan el proceso será irreversible, los rusos serán fieles a sus nuevos clientes .

- Cuando ocurra lo del punto anterior q hará Europa ?. Pues claro que podrá comprar gas a otros proveedores pero el precio será astronómico,mucho será Usa Canadá. Así que win win para los anglos, Otan, armas y gas. Una pequeña prórroga en la vida del imperio. Europa jejejejeje, será recordado en los libros de historia como la gran cagada.

Bueno, no sé si podrás entenderlo, tu post es digno de la ministra Montero.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> F22
> 
> *Rendimiento*
> 
> ...



Y ahí no se comenta lo más importante de esos cazas. La maniobrabilidad y la invisibilidad que tienen:

En 2013 dos cazas F-4 iraníes salieron a interceptar un dron norteamericano que estaba volando en espacio aéreo internacional cerca de la frontera de Iran, pensando que sería una presa fácil. Cuando llegaron resultó que el dron estaba escoltado por una pareja de F-22, pero los iraníes no los detectaron y no se dieron cuenta de que estaban allí. Los F-22 primero se pusieron debajo de los F-4 sin que lo notaran para chequear visualmente el armamento que llevaban, y posteriormente y para sorpresa de los iraníes uno de los F-22 ascendió y se puso justo al lado de ellos, para decirles por radio "mejor os marcháis para casa". Los iraníes no se lo pensaron dos veces y se largaron.




Y respecto a la maniobrabilidad, esto es lo que enseñan en los festivales aéreos, que por lo visto no es todo lo que pueden hacer, ya que se dice que a los pilotos no les está permitido enseñar en espectáculos todo lo que realmente puede hacer el caza.




Es de los pocos cazas que los norteamericanos no exportan, y no es por que cuesten un huevo.


----------



## Turbamulta (28 Jul 2022)

No se si se ha puesto ya. Parece que EE.UU aprueba la transferencia de ATACMS a Ucrania, 300Km de alcance si son la última versión o 165 en las anteriores.



EDIT que la transferencia podría iniciarse "en tres semanas"


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>





Alpharius dijo:


> Y ahí no se comenta lo más importante de esos cazas. La maniobrabilidad y la invisibilidad que tienen:
> 
> En 2013 dos cazas F-4 iraníes salieron a interceptar un dron norteamericano que estaba volando en espacio aéreo internacional cerca de la frontera de Iran, pensando que sería una presa fácil. Cuando llegaron resultó que el dron estaba escoltado por una pareja de F-22, pero los iraníes no los detectaron y no se dieron cuenta de que estaban allí. Los F-22 primero se pusieron debajo de los F-4 sin que lo notaran para chequear visualmente el armamento que llevaban, y posteriormente y para sorpresa de los iraníes uno de los F-22 ascendió y se puso justo al lado de ellos, para decirles por radio "mejor os marcháis para casa". Los iraníes no se lo pensaron dos veces y se largaron.
> 
> ...



El F-22 es posiblemente el mayor prodigio tecnológico jamás creado por el humano. Han fabricado un ovni como los de las películas

Si los humanos civilizados acostumbrados a la tecnología ya flipamos en colores con el bicho, imagínate llevarlo a territorio border line orco. Sería como cuando llegó Hernán Cortés a México.

Podrían posicionarse en estático a 2 metros de un S-400, que el piloto se sacara la chorra, le meara al rádar y en la cara del operador orco, y se iría sin ser detectado.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (28 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ej Queh los himars,,,
> 
> El ejército de Putin no puede derribar HIMARS porque se les suministraron misiles de defensa aérea defectuosos, que se fabrican en las máquinas de la compañía germano-japonesa
> @dmgmorieu
> ...



Hoy en dia ma ingenieria industrial opera con protocolos propietarios y es muy jodido saltarselos

Ya comente alguna vez, en una de las empresas en las que trabaje teniamos una colaboración con Broker para vender equipos de resonancia de spin electronico a fabricas de cerveza

La instalacion la hacía un técnico aleman que montaba el equipo, instalaba el software, calibraba los detectores y listo

Por supuesto, el aparatito estaba conectado a Internet 24/7 y parte del proceso de instalacion era integrar posicion en el laboratorio por GPS

Al parecer en un laboratorio de sudafrica se les ocurrio hacer obras y mover el equipo sin avisar a la Brüker y salto una alarma y se monto la de dios. Equipo que deja de funcionar, software bricked y a llamar a alemania para que lo desbloqueen

Menudos son los krauts


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto ya. Parece que EE.UU aprueba la transferencia de ATACMS a Ucrania, 300Km de alcance si son la última versión o 165 en las anteriores.



Se vienen cositas!!


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Rusia no puede permitir que un territorio tan cercano y con una lengua tan parecida empiece a tener un nivel de vida del primer mundo porque de ahí a tener que prohibir a su población abandonar el país hay un paso



(Cosas que se me ocurren...)
Sería un puntazo que abandonaran el alfabeto cirílico, más que nada como manifestación de rechazo y animadversión hacia la nación que los oprimió tantos y tantos años incluso los sometió a dos genocidios, rechazo total!, hay que levantar hasta los cimientos.


----------



## ghawar (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

realmente maravilloso.
ver almacenes volar mas alla de la puerte de taunhausen y lagrimas de orco brillar en la oscuridad, va a ser apoteosico
estamos hablando de un incremento BRUTAL en la capacidad ucraniana de destruir material ruso



Turbamulta dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto ya. Parece que EE.UU aprueba la transferencia de ATACMS a Ucrania, 300Km de alcance si son la última versión o 165 en las anteriores.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT que la transferencia podría iniciarse "en tres semanas"


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

El wagner más buscado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

Alfabeto Latino manda, polonia y las balticas es la que usan.



Kalikatres dijo:


> (Cosas que se me ocurren...)
> Sería un puntazo que abandonaran el alfabeto cirílico, más que nada como manifestación de rechazo y animadversión hacia la nación que los oprimió tantos y tantos años incluso los sometió a dos genocidios, rechazo total!, hay que levantar hasta los cimientos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

Turco chino típico ..todos son putos ha declarado china la guerra?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El wagner más buscado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138568



Todos chinos..ha declarado china la guerra?..
Típico de los asiáticos que se piensan que mutilar prisioneros hará que los demás se rindan. 
Y luego pasa lo contrario..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

El F-22 posiblemente sea capaz de girar 180º sobre si mismo en un periquete siguiendo el vector de desplazamiento plantandote de cara si alguien te persigue, no se que otra cosa podria hacer que no se haya visto.

Pero vamos nunca van a entrar en dogfight con chatarras rusas que llevan 100 km derribados




keylargof dijo:


> El F-22 es posiblemente el mayor prodigio tecnológico jamás creado por el humano. Han fabricado un ovni como los de las películas
> 
> Si los humanos civilizados acostumbrados a la tecnología ya flipamos en colores con el bicho, imagínate llevarlo a territorio border line orco. Sería como cuando llegó Hernán Cortés a México.
> 
> Podrían posicionarse en estático a 2 metros de un S-400, que el piloto se sacara la chorra, le meara al rádar y en la cara del operador orco, y se iría sin ser detectado.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jul 2022)

El vídeo del de Wagner mutilando a un ucraniano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El vídeo del de Wagner mutilando a un ucraniano



Turcochinos .típico de los asiáticos pensar que eso hará rendir a los rivales.....
Me temo que no habrá prisióneros wargnerianos..


----------



## César Borgia (28 Jul 2022)

El video completo el brutal, le corta la polla con un Cutter...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

hay que ver el boquete que abre en el muro de 2 metros de hormigon


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El video completo el brutal, le corta la polla con un Cutter...



Típico de los turcochinos....ahora me temo que los ucranianos no dejarán ningún asiático vivo...


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

En tipos como este sé de muchos old timers que le reventaríamos los sesos sin pestañear y nos sentaríamos sobre su culo para tomarnos una cerveza bien fresquita... con la tranquilidad del deber cumplido.
Perdón por la sinceridad pero estas cosas me cabrean y mucho.
Y como he dicho muchas veces, son así y no cambiarán.
Me consuela saber que su foto la conocen hasta las ratas de cloaca.
Lo más normal es que no se hable más de él ni se publicite cómo fue al infierno ni cuándo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2022)

Chorradas tonto de los cojones vete con tus turcochinos a Siberia


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Turcochinos .típico de los asiáticos pensar que eso hará rendir a los rivales.....
> Me temo que no habrá prisióneros wargnerianos..



El parlamento ucraniano debería aprobar una ley en la que se le permita a cualquier ciudadano ucraniano matar o herir de gravedad a cualquier elemento de la Wagner, aunque esté de compras o dándose una ducha.

A este tipo de terrorismo sólo se le puede parar así.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Por si alguien se quiere poner en contacto con este HDLGP tironucable.

Lachen dice que encontraron a Danny, ese bastardo que castró a nuestro soldado

*Nombre completo: Vitaly Valeryevich Aroshanov.*
*Fecha de nacimiento: 21.02.1983
Teléfonos: 79169261270, 79779710839, 79688136227.
Correo electrónico: vitalik.aroshanov@yandex.ru.
Número de pasaporte: 8514499211
NIF: 081408919308
SNILES: 12247005916*
*Dirección: Rusia, Rep. Kalmykia, Elista, microdistrito 4º, d. 48, sq. dieciséis*


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que ver el boquete que abre en el muro de 2 metros de hormigon



Lo primero que se me viene a la mente al ver el video es "puente" y "Crimea". Aseguraos de que tenéis palomitas en casa. Yo entiendo que el día que comience la contra-ofensiva sobre Jersón el puente de los cojones será atacado para impedir la llegada de refuerzos al frente orco. 

Tendrán que ir por la costa del mar de Azov, y allí serían atacados a la vez que se empuja sobre Jersón. La llegada de los ATACM ahora no es casualidad.

Recordad lo que dijo Creepy Joe en marzo: "se le dará a Ucrania lo que necesite en cada momento"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

Ese sistema puede ser dirigido directamente a los pilares que los hace polvo.
NO solo es el puente, es causar tremendas fallas en la propia rusia, aunque no se si USA autorizará esto ultimo; deberia.



keylargof dijo:


> Lo primero que se me viene a la mente al ver el video es "puente" y "Crimea". Aseguraos de que tenéis palomitas en casa. Yo entiendo que el día que comience la contra-ofensiva sobre Jersón el puente de los cojones será atacado para impedir la llegada de refuerzos al frente orco.
> 
> Tendrán que ir por la costa del mar de Azov, y allí serían atacados a la vez que se empuja sobre Jersón. La llegada de los ATACM ahora no es casualidad.
> 
> Recordad lo que dijo Creepy Joe en marzo: "se le dará a Ucrania lo que necesite en cada momento"


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

Interesante lo que está pasando en Jerson:

_El partido Rusia Unida huyó de Kherson después del bombardeo del puente Antonovsky, informa el Centro de Comunicaciones Estratégicas.
Rashists explica esto por el hecho de que el partido ya no puede llevar a cabo sus "actividades humanitarias" en la ciudad.



_


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Interesante lo que está pasando en Jerson:
> 
> _El partido Rusia Unida huyó de Kherson después del bombardeo del puente Antonovsky, informa el Centro de Comunicaciones Estratégicas.
> Rashists explica esto por el hecho de que el partido ya no puede llevar a cabo sus "actividades humanitarias" en la ciudad.
> ...



Lo que se conoce como huyendo como putas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

seguro que hace falta una ley que permita erradicar esa clase de carniceros? eso tiene que ser como aplastar mosquitos.
Caballero, caballero... siga caballero, buen dia.



keylargof dijo:


> El parlamento ucraniano debería aprobar una ley en la que se le permita a cualquier ciudadano ucraniano matar o herir de gravedad a cualquier elemento de la Wagner, aunque esté de compras o dándose una ducha.
> 
> A este tipo de terrorismo sólo se le puede parar así.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Jul 2022)

Quizás estoy posteando demasiado, pero lo que me acaban de decir es... no sé cómo calificaro, por lo menos como increíble pero os lo traslado aunque no sé si aún hay confirmación en prensa, etc. al respecto:

Los soldados rusos en Jerson están robando los smarphones a los ciudadanos por lo que la gente los esconde o sale a la calle sin ellos so pena de que se los roben, también se han detectado peleas entre los mismos soldados por las pequeñas embarcaciones de los ciudadanos, seguramente para cruzar el río... o yo que sé, quizás irse de turismo? o llevarse las pequeñas a Rusia?.

Ya sé que alguno me dirá que es una chorrada pero es un saqueo en toda regla, esto no hay derecho!


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Quizás estoy posteando demasiado, pero lo que me acaban de decir es... no sé cómo calificaro, por lo menos como increíble pero os lo traslado aunque no sé si aún hay confirmación en prensa, etc. al respecto:
> 
> Los soldados rusos en Jerson están robando los smarphones a los ciudadanos por lo que la gente los esconde o sale a la calle sin ellos so pena de que se los roben, también se han detectado peleas entre los mismos soldados por las pequeñas embarcaciones de los ciudadanos, seguramente para cruzar el río... o yo que sé, quizás irse de turismo? o llevarse las pequeñas a Rusia?.
> 
> ...



Lo que me extraña es que te sorprenda. Que de verdad que no exageramos los que decimos que son un ejército formado por delincuentes, por escoria.

Llevan asaltando casas desde el día 1. En una peluquería se llevaron los tintes y colonias. Han metido lavadoras usadas en blindados dejando allí los cadáveres de sus supuestos compañeros, compañeros de guerra para más inri. Se han llevado juguetes, televisiones,.... TODO.

Lo repito. No es una broma, una forma de hacer chanza. El ejército ruso está formado en su mayoría por auténtica basura, lo peor de lo peor, de Rusia!! Échale!

La sociedad rusa es basura ya en sí, pero ei ejército es lo peor de cada casa.

Robar iPhones es quizá lo más digno que han hecho.


----------



## keylargof (28 Jul 2022)

LOL


----------



## favelados (28 Jul 2022)

El ferry-ponton puede traer más problemas de los que soluciona...

Los ukr no buscan cortar la comunicación sino crear cuellos de botella y nada mejor que esto para montar buenos atascos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

más amenazas del truñifero imperio de satan


----------



## Nicors (29 Jul 2022)

Hay que estar con nuestros aliados a muerte, si Estonia no expide más visados a los orcos, el resto de Europa tiene que hacer lo mismo. 
Es más hay que expulsarlos a todos y embargarles todos sus bienes.


----------



## keylargof (29 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> más amenazas del truñifero imperio de satan



La amenaza de las 11


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

Si rusia no fuera un reputisima mierda de imperio pederasta
Si el ejercito ruso no fuera una horda de criminales que dejan al Lute a nivel de la abeja maya
Si rusia no estubiera demostrando un nivel de maldad demoniaco desde febrero

No estaría participando en este hilo



keylargof dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que te sorprenda. Que de verdad que no exageramos los que decimos que son un ejército formado por delincuentes, por escoria.
> 
> Llevan asaltando casas desde el día 1. En una peluquería se llevaron los tintes y colonias. Han metido lavadoras usadas en blindados dejando allí los cadáveres de sus supuestos compañeros, compañeros de guerra para más inri. Se han llevado juguetes, televisiones,.... TODO.
> 
> ...


----------



## XicoRaro (29 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El vídeo del de Wagner mutilando a un ucraniano



Como pillen a este, los ucranianos le van a arrancar la piel a tiras.


----------



## Fiallo (29 Jul 2022)

Aquí la escoria turcochina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Jul 2022)

Joder con el experto 

Aquí la respuesta de un ingeniero de caminos en el hilo general (HAL8995). Lo de
Pepe Gotera y Otilio creo que va por tí.


"
Yo soy ingeniero de caminos. Para nada voy con Zelensky.

He estado viendo el Tweeter atentamente :

1.- Sí ,son vigas cajón de hormigón pretensado, como dice el experto.
Hormigón pretensado con armaduras postesas. Se llama pretensado indicando la tecnología de armaduras ,llama das activas, que precomprimen el hormigón . Se llaman armaduras postesas porque se tesan después de hormigonar y que el hormigón haya adquirido una cierta resistencia.

2. Efectivamente las armaduras postesas lo más seguro es que estén en la parte inferior del cajón. De esa forma precomprimen la parte del hormigón que después con el tráfico estarán traccionadss. Esas armaduras están hechas de un acero de alta resistencia, aprox 18.000 a 21.000 kg/cm² frente a los 4100 o 5100 de las armaduras normales ( llamada pasivas normalmente ).

3. Según se ve en la foto se ha roto también la parte inferior de la célula de hormigón y probablemente esté dañado alguno/s de los tendones de acero activo.

4. Estando dañado tendones activos y estando roto el efecto célula del cajón esa estructura está seriamente dañada. Es muy difícil determinar incluso estando allí si pese al daño puede estar en servicio y con que tonelaje. *En España claramente el puente sería clausurado al tráfico por esos daños*. Es verdad que las estructuras se calculan sobredimensionadas para evitar errores que provoquen el colapso, ej las cargas se mayoran un 60%, la resistencia del hormigón se divide entre 1,5 y la del acero entre 1,15.

*Resumiendo, el daño es grave y la reparación es muy compleja si es que se pudiera hacer,* habría que reponer todo el tendón de armadura activa, todo el vano no el agujero y después tesarlo. Pero eso no se puede, la armadura activa está inmersa en el hormigón, habría q picarlo y volverlo a hacer. Otra idea sería una armadura activa exterior no adherente pero lo difícil sería como transmitir la compresión a la estructura actual. Lo más.sencillo q yo veo es demoler esa viga cajón dañada en ese vano y sustituir por estructura metálica lanzada por potentes gruas desde el propio tablero adyacente.

*Esto no lo repara Pepe Gotera y Otilio"*


----------



## favelados (29 Jul 2022)

Otra vez avanzando sobre Avdeevka? Creo que este ya es el cuarto intento fracasado..



Largo hilo, traducción de un artículo de Streikov


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

Up, y buenos días!


----------



## Subprime (29 Jul 2022)

Brilevka


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Avdiivka es como Popasna pero x3 en términos de defensas, y si a eso le sumamos las unidades agotadas rusas, tiene pinta que los de Sparta van a seguir comiendo morteros ucranianos para rato por ahí.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

*Es hora de designar al Grupo Wagner como organización terrorista extranjera*

Las sanciones internacionales para castigar a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania han pasado por alto un componente clave en la caja de herramientas del Kremlin para el terror y la coacción internacionales: la compañía militar privada (PMC) Wagner Group, propiedad del confidente de Vladimir Putin, Yevgeny Prigozhin.

En los meses posteriores a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la comunidad internacional ha respondido con una amplia gama de sanciones internacionales destinadas a aislar la economía rusa del mundo industrializado y castigar a individuos e instituciones por su complicidad en la guerra. Sin embargo, hasta ahora, Estados Unidos ha perdido la oportunidad de designar al Grupo Wagner como organización terrorista extranjera (FTO) en virtud de la Ley contra el terrorismo y la pena de muerte efectiva (AEDPA). 

Wagner Group y su líder militar, Dmitry Utkin, han estado sujetos a sanciones del Departamento del Tesoro bajo las autoridades de la Ley de Poderes Económicos de Emergencia Internacional (IEEPA) desde junio de 2017 . La designación específica de Wagner como FTO bajo la AEDPA sería una respuesta apropiada no solo por los crímenes de guerra que Wagner Group ha cometido en la Ucrania ocupada desde 2014 hasta hoy, sino también por los crímenes documentados que ha cometido en todo el Medio Oriente y África. Estos crímenes ocurrieron cuando Wagner enriqueció al Kremlin y sirvió como un instrumento encubierto de la política exterior rusa en la región de Medio Oriente y África del Norte (MENA). 

Además de actuar como una condena abierta de los actos ilegales que Wagner Group ya ha cometido, la designación de FTO convertiría en un delito bajo los estatutos de apoyo material al terrorismo de EE. UU. proporcionar cualquier forma de apoyo material a Wagner Group en el futuro. Esto aumentaría el riesgo de una posible violación de la ley de los EE. UU. para la miríada de instituciones financieras y empresas de logística cuyo apoyo es fundamental para las actividades del Grupo Wagner en Oriente Medio y África. Las sanciones del Departamento del Tesoro que enumeran a Wagner Group, Prigozhin y Utkin como nacionales especialmente designados en virtud de la IEEPA tienen un efecto significativo al congelar y bloquear activos en los EE. UU., pero la designación como FTO pondría en juego un componente crítico del derecho penal de los EE. UU.

Las actividades de Wagner Group en Ucrania han sido notorias desde 2014, pero también han tenido una presencia persistente en Siria, Libia, la República Centroafricana (RCA) y, más recientemente, Malí. En todos estos países, los mercenarios del Grupo Wagner han sido vinculados a asesinatos extrajudiciales, torturas, violaciones y otros crímenes de guerra. Más recientemente, informes creíbles indican que el Grupo Wagner estuvo involucrado en el asesinato de civiles ucranianos en Bucha, mientras que otros miembros del Grupo Wagner estuvieron involucrados . en una masacre similar contra civiles inocentes en Malí. Tales violaciones persistentes de los Convenios de Ginebra y el derecho de los conflictos armados por parte del Grupo Wagner no han resultado en ninguna investigación o castigo por parte de las autoridades rusas. Esta falta de aplicación indica que estas violaciones persistentes no son el resultado de acciones criminales individuales. Más bien, representan una política deliberada en la que se utiliza el terrorismo para enriquecer a un puñado de oligarcas y promover los objetivos de política exterior de la Federación Rusa.

En muchos casos, como en la RCA y Mali, las fuerzas del Grupo Wagner están mejor armadas y equipadas que cualquier otra fuerza en la región. Si bien Wagner Group es aparentemente una empresa militar privada, que está prohibida por la ley rusa, sus actividades comerciales se alinean con los objetivos de política exterior encubiertos y abiertos del Kremlin. Sin embargo, la notoriedad de Wagner Group no se basa en su conexión con el Kremlin, sino en su uso de la violencia para lograr influencia a través de la intimidación y la coerción de las poblaciones civiles. Esta táctica impulsada por el miedo permitió a Wagner Group obtener concesiones críticas para el acceso exclusivo a la riqueza mineral de los estados africanos, por ejemplo, beneficiando directamente a los propietarios de Wagner Group, así como al Kremlin. 

Estas actividades, llevadas a cabo por un actor privado autodenominado que afirma no tener ningún vínculo formal con el estado ruso, amenazan la seguridad nacional de EE. UU. y sus aliados. Estas actividades también representan una amenaza directa para los ciudadanos estadounidenses, como en el caso de las amenazas del Grupo Wagner a los reporteros de CNN que investigan el asesinato de tres periodistas rusos presuntamente perpetrado por miembros del Grupo Wagner en la República Centroafricana. Si bien el grupo puede afirmar que no tiene afiliación rusa, la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Departamento del Tesoro de EE. UU. ya ha designado a Wagner Group como una "fuerza de representación del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia". Y en septiembre de 2020, la OFAC, que ya había sancionado a Prigozhin por injerencia en las elecciones presidenciales estadounidenses de 2016, sancionóocho personas y siete entidades directamente involucradas en la promoción de las operaciones de Prigozhin en la República Centroafricana, ayudando en las actividades del Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia o participando en actividades de evasión de sanciones. 

Aunque OFAC agregó a Wagner Group a su lista de nacionales especialmente designados en 2017, lo que impide que los residentes de EE. UU. tengan negocios o tratos financieros con la organización, la designación de Wagner Group (y sus entidades relacionadas) como FTO y el enlace correspondiente al apoyo material a los estatutos de terrorismo constituiría un paso más fuerte que denigraría aún más la capacidad de Wagner Group para operar en el extranjero. Debido al amplio alcance de los estatutos de apoyo material de EE. UU., la designación como FTO impediría la capacidad de los miembros de Wagner Group para viajar internacionalmente, transferir dinero y participar en adquisiciones comerciales, ya sea que toquen o no los Estados Unidos. Además, es probable que estos pasos disuadan a los mercenarios de unirse a las filas de la organización en el futuro. 

Para terminar efectivamente con el uso del Grupo Wagner por parte del Kremlin como una herramienta encubierta de terror (mientras niega de manera oficial y persistente cualquier conexión con el grupo), el secretario de Estado de EE. UU. debe designar al Grupo Wagner como una FTO. Según la AEDPA, el secretario de estado puede designar una entidad como FTO basándose en la determinación de que la entidad es extranjera; la entidad participa en “actividades terroristas” o “terrorismo”, según se define en 8 USC § 1182(a)(3)(B)(iii); y la actividad terrorista amenaza la seguridad de los EE. UU. o sus ciudadanos. El secretario puede basarse en información tanto clasificada como no clasificada al hacer la designación.

La designación de Wagner Group como FTO tiene cuatro consecuencias principales: Primero, el Departamento del Tesoro puede congelar los activos de la FTO; segundo, los miembros de FTO tienen prohibido ingresar a los EE. UU.; tercero, aquellos que a sabiendas brindan “apoyo material o recursos” están sujetos a enjuiciamiento penal en los Estados Unidos; y, finalmente, los recursos civiles están disponibles para las personas estadounidenses que son víctimas de un acto terrorista cometido por una FTO contra la FTO y cualquier persona o entidad que, a sabiendas, brinde asistencia sustancial a una FTO. 

La designación actual de Wagner Group bajo la IEEPA significa que estas dos primeras consecuencias ya están en vigor. Los dos últimos, sin embargo, no lo son. La designación de FTO haría que las instituciones financieras internacionales y las empresas se mostraran más reacias a comprometerse con Wagner Group debido al potencial de acusación penal según la ley estadounidense. De hecho, el impacto principal de tal designación (uso potencial de apoyo material a los estatutos de terrorismo) probablemente tendría un impacto significativo en la disposición de una variedad de empresas extranjeras para brindar apoyo continuo a las actividades de Wagner Group.

Tradicionalmente, las designaciones de FTO se han centrado en grupos terroristas islámicos y actores no estatales. Sin embargo, el análogo más cercano al Grupo Wagner es el Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica de Irán (IRGC), que fue designado como FTO en abril de 2019, una designación que generó críticas por varias razones. Como se informópor el New York Times solo unos días después, la designación de una entidad estatal como FTO (en lugar de designar a todo un país como patrocinador estatal del terrorismo) fue un movimiento sin precedentes dirigido contra una organización que potencialmente cubriría a 11 millones de miembros de el grupo iraní. Además, el IRGC ya fue sancionado bajo la IEEPA, y el ejército de los EE. UU. expresó su preocupación de que tal designación alentaría al IRGC a aumentar sus ataques contra el personal y los intereses de los EE. UU. en el Medio Oriente. Como se discutió en un LawfareEn el artículo de Elena Chachko, la designación del IRGC también parecía estar programada para dar un impulso al entonces primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu, en las inminentes elecciones israelíes. Además, esta medida se anunció al mismo tiempo que la administración Trump retiró la visa del fiscal jefe de la Corte Penal Internacional, una medida que fue ampliamente denunciada como un abuso de la autoridad sancionadora de EE. UU., particularmente después de que el fiscal jefe fuera sancionado en virtud de la IEEPA. en diciembre de 2020. (Esas designaciones fueron levantadas en abril de 2021 por la administración de Biden). 

¿Tal crítica también se aplicaría a una designación FTO de Wagner Group? 

Nosotros diríamos que no. A diferencia del IRGC, que es un componente importante del gobierno iraní, el gobierno ruso niega sistemáticamente cualquier vínculo formal entre él y el grupo, a pesar de que los informes sugierende lo contrario. La existencia del grupo como una entidad separada aparentemente comercial le permite al gobierno de los Estados Unidos hacer esta designación sin crear las mismas dificultades diplomáticas inherentes a la designación de una entidad gubernamental. Y a diferencia del caso del IRGC, que continúa estando en posición de atacar al personal estadounidense y los intereses estadounidenses en el Medio Oriente, la capacidad potencial de Wagner Group para hacer lo mismo no es tan probable. Finalmente, tal designación sería una intervención significativa para degradar la capacidad de Wagner Group de participar en actividades comerciales violentas en África y Medio Oriente. 

Si bien se reconoce que Prigozhin, el líder del grupo, y varias entidades de las que es propietario o que controla han sido sancionados en virtud de las normas del Departamento del Tesoro, la designación de Wagner Group como FTO, de conformidad con la legislación estadounidense existente, es un importante paso adicional. Críticamente, esta acción haría que cualquier apoyo financiero, logístico o de otro tipo al Grupo Wagner estuviera sujeto a enjuiciamiento por parte de EE. UU. por apoyo material al terrorismo, lo que impondría nuevas dificultades a las operaciones del grupo en MENA. Como tal, esta designación sería un paso importante para proteger a los EE. UU. y sus aliados de las actividades violentas y perturbadoras de una de las organizaciones más notorias del mundo. 

Donde lidera Estados Unidos, es probable que otros lo sigan. El objetivo de estas sanciones, como sanciones similares contra otros grupos terroristas, sería negar a los miembros de la organización la capacidad de viajar internacionalmente, destruir el financiamiento del grupo, descarrilar sus esfuerzos de reclutamiento y disuadir a los gobiernos extranjeros de emplearlo. Este es un paso importante y necesario para terminar con la utilidad de Wagner Group para el Kremlin y, por lo tanto, con su existencia.









It’s Time to Designate Wagner Group as a Foreign Terrorist Organization


The United States needs to designate the Russian private military company as a foreign terrorist organization to limit its violent activities not only in Ukraine but also throughout Africa and the Middle East.




www.lawfareblog.com


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Así saludan @ua_parliament y @ZelenskyyUa al Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valerii Zaluzhnyi #Ukraine


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

La República Checa está enviando aviones Gripen JAS-39 para patrullar los cielos de Eslovaquia hasta 2023 y Polonia está aumentando la asistencia de seguridad aérea a Eslovaquia. Estas medidas podrían permitir que Eslovaquia envíe finalmente sus MiG-29 a tierra a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de RU:* “Las cosas volverán a estar bien. Tendremos una nueva Unión Soviética, grande y fuerte.* Habrá paz de nuevo. Nadie se irá”. Aquellos que afirman que se trata de que la OTAN vaya demasiado lejos, ¿me escuchan?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Por favor vuelva a su liana y dejé de enmierdar el hilo, aquí le guste o no estamos a favor de Ucrania y destapamos champán cuando se revientan orcos, vuelva a su tribu a rezar a la Pachamama o al hilo principal que es básicamente lo mismo, aquí no es bienvenido.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Van a pasar cositas en Izyum. Están pasando, de hecho. Ojo que a lo mejor volvemos a marzo.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

“Castración, asesinato, violación, asesinato de niños, la ecuación de las ciudades. Mal sin límites. ATACMS para Ucrania. Y tanques de batalla modernos. Dales todo. Todo lo que necesitan para poner fin a este crimen contra la humanidad".


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Los operadores de drones del 22º batallón de infantería motorizada encontraron la ubicación de las tropas rusas y transmitieron las coordenadas a la unidad de tanques. El T-64BM Bulat MBT disparado desde una posición cerrada destruyó el equipo ruso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Jul 2022)

The Guardian hoy.

"

*Ucrania ha intensificado su campaña para retomar las regiones controladas por Rusia en el sur* tratando de bombardear y aislar a las tropas rusas en áreas difíciles de reabastecer. Aviones ucranianos atacaron cinco bastiones rusos alrededor de Kherson y otra ciudad cercana el jueves, afirmó su ejército. Kyiv dijo que también había retomado algunos pequeños asentamientos en el extremo norte de la región de Kherson.
*La contraofensiva ucraniana en el sur del país está “cobrando impulso”* , según funcionarios británicos de defensa e inteligencia. Ucrania prácticamente ha aislado la ciudad sureña de Kherson , ocupada por Rusia, dejando a miles de tropas rusas estacionadas cerca del río Dnieper “altamente vulnerables” y aisladas, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.


*Se ha instado a los residentes de las áreas ocupadas por Rusia en la región oriental de Donbas de Ucrania a evacuar. *La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereshchuk, dijo que las personas corrían el riesgo de quedarse sin "electricidad, agua, alimentos y suministros médicos, calefacción y comunicación" si permanecían en la zona."


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El video completo el brutal, le corta la polla con un Cutter...



Me ha dado asco verlo. Espero que pillen a todos los Wagner y sean colgados con cuerdas de pianos. Para que se sientan como hacía cierto seguidor de Wagner.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

Impresionante, coordinando tanques con drones, esta gente va a dar muchas charlas para compartir su experiencia de combate entre la oficialidad otan



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los operadores de drones del 22º batallón de infantería motorizada encontraron la ubicación de las tropas rusas y transmitieron las coordenadas a la unidad de tanques. El T-64BM Bulat MBT disparado desde una posición cerrada destruyó el equipo ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Video muy interesante que muestra un vehículo blindado ruso en movimiento siendo golpeado por una munición inteligente ucraniana, que se ve volando de derecha a izquierda, que despliega un penetrador formado de forma explosiva, golpeando el vehículo ruso y destruyéndolo.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Francés Los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal VAB están en Ucrania y ya están siendo utilizados por el ejército ucraniano; los APC que se ven están armados con ametralladoras AA-52 de 7,62 x 51 mm. Según el ministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia, Ucrania está recibiendo cantidades significativas de estos APC.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Detalles de la pareja compuesta por M270 MLRS y el Stormer equipado con Starstreak para protegerlo.


----------



## paconan (29 Jul 2022)

Y la excusa será que en la parada había nazis esperando coger un autobús que les llevaría a una reunión secreta de traficantes de armas
Duras imágenes

El alcalde de #Mykolaiv informa que la ciudad fue bombardeada por bombas de racimo.



En #Mykolaiv , #Russian los ocupantes cometieron un verdadero acto de terrorismo al embestir una parada de transporte público.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

Combinan a la perfección



Dr Polux dijo:


> Detalles de la pareja compuesta por M270 MLRS y el Stormer equipado con Starstreak para protegerlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

_  _


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jul 2022)

Aquí un coco Venezuela mostrando su lealtad a Putin.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Pues expliquese lisensiado.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí un coco Venezuela mostrando su lealtad a Putin.



Parece un fumadero de Crack


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y la excusa será que en la parada había nazis esperando coger un autobús que les llevaría a una reunión secreta de traficantes de armas
> Duras imágenes
> 
> El alcalde de #Mykolaiv informa que la ciudad fue bombardeada por bombas de racimo.
> ...



Otro éxito más del proceso de desnazificación.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Siempre pueden dar lecciones juzgando por invadir un país o cortar testículos de sus enemigos o lanzar misiles contra paradas del bus.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Os habéis dado cuenta, que coco en cuanto se le fuerza un poco cada vez le cuesta más ocultar su panchidez?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Español muy español mucho español


----------



## Pazuzu 666 (29 Jul 2022)

¿Pero qué haces poniendo informaciones de la CNN? ¿Pero los medios occidentales no te habían mentido hace meses, te lo habías tragado pero ahora ya has aprendido de tus errores? ¿Entonces la CNN hace meses mentía pero ahora dice la verdad?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Jul 2022)

Los Wagner siguen haciendo lo de siempre


----------



## Pazuzu 666 (29 Jul 2022)

¿Si la CNN está comprada por la OTAN a santo de qué iban a decir que la contraofensiva va mal? Menudo negocio para la OTAN comprar una canal de noticias para que luego no manipule la información a su favor.

Lo que pasa es que simplemente seleccionas la información según te conviene para defender la idea de que Rusia va a ganar sí o sí. Si la CNN dice que Rusia está perdiendo es mentira, pero si la CNN dice que Ucrania no está ganando entonces es que Rusia va a ganar la guerra en las próximas horas.


----------



## Casino (29 Jul 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los Wagner siguen haciendo lo de siempre




Le va a coger el gusto y nos ofrecerá otro vídeo usando el martillo. Los degenerados son así.


----------



## Casino (29 Jul 2022)

Siga tirando capotes que no hay nada que hacer. Vd. será una persona noble y muy subnormal si apoya a Mordor, porque si Vd. es inteligente entonces es un sujeto despreciable.
Cualquiera de las dos opciones da bastante pena, pero una de ellas además le hace merecedor de recibir el trato que otorgan los que Vd. blanquea.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

> Por desgracia esta semana y la siguiente estaré muy ocupado con la familia, y no os podré informar bien sobre el conflicto.



Jajajjaajaja, vaya hombre, ya no vamos a poder disponer de tus fuentes de primerisima calidac. No te preocupes seguro que viene alguno de los iluminados del foro principal a darnos lecciones de ajedrez.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Jajajjaajaja, vaya hombre, ya no vamos a poder disponer de tus fuentes de primerisima calidac. No te preocupes seguro que viene alguno de los iluminados del foro principal a darnos lecciones de ajedrez.



¿Hay algún listado de la cantidad de tanques que están almacenando y tipos? Es que ahora sí me creo el tema de la contraofensiva en los próximos días. Menuda pupita le van a hacer a los valdimirovich.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Hay algún listado de la cantidad de tanques que están almacenando y tipos? Es que ahora sí me creo el tema de la contraofensiva en los próximos días. Menuda pupita le van a hacer a los valdimirovich.



Pues no tengo ni idea, pero si me encuentro con algo relacionado lo posteo.


----------



## paconan (29 Jul 2022)

Cartillas de racionamiento en marcha, 20,9 Millones de rusos por debajo del nivel de subsistencia establecido por el Ministerio de Trabajo en el nivel de 13,9 mil rublos.

*La Duma del Estado dio luz verde a la introducción de tarjetas de alimentos*

El programa de cartilla de racionamiento para los pobres, que fue discutido por los funcionarios durante 6 años y cada vez fue rechazado debido a la inconsistencia con la lógica del "avance" y "levantarse de las rodillas", finalmente parece haber recibido luz verde.

La Duma del Estado ha preparado una ley sobre el lanzamiento de tarjetas de plástico, con las que los pobres podrán comprar alimentos y medicinas con descuento, Yaroslav Nilov, uno de los autores de la iniciativa, el jefe del comité de trabajo, social política y asuntos de veteranos , dijo Izvestia .

La audiencia de las tarjetas será enorme: son 20,9 millones de rusos cuyos ingresos están por debajo del nivel de subsistencia establecido por el Ministerio de Trabajo en el nivel de 13,9 mil rublos. Para obtener una tarjeta, bastará con escribir una aplicación en el MFC. El lanzamiento del proyecto, que cubrirá una séptima parte de la población rusa, está previsto para 2023. Complementará el programa de certificados sociales electrónicos, que ya se está implementando en las regiones.









Госдума дала добро на введение продуктовых карточек - Русская служба The Moscow Times


Программа продуктовых карточек для малоимущих, которая обсуждалась чиновникам 6 лет и каждый раз отвергалась из-за несоответствия логике «прорыва» и «вставания с колен», похоже, наконец получила зеленый свет.




www.moscowtimes.eu






Europa una catástrofe
*El PIB de la Eurozona creció un 0,7% en el segundo trimestre, mucho mejor de lo esperado*

Este contenido fue publicado el 29 julio 2022 - 11:3529 de julio de 2022 - 11:35
Bruselas. 29 de julio. Interfax - La economía de 19 países de la eurozona creció un 0,7% en el segundo trimestre en comparación con los tres meses anteriores, según datos preliminares de la Oficina de Estadística de la Unión Europea.
En términos anuales, el PIB de la eurozona aumentó un 4%.








ВВП еврозоны во II квартале вырос на 0,7%, намного лучше прогноза


Брюссель. 29 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Экономика 19 стран еврозоны во втором квартале выросла на 0,7% по сравнению с предыдущими тремя месяцами, свидетельствуют предварительные данные Статистического управления Европейского союза. В годовом выражении объем ВВП еврозоны увеличился на 4%. Эксперты в...




www.swissinfo.ch






Rusia como un cohete
*El Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico informó una reducción del PIB de Rusia en junio en un 4,9%*
Moscú. 27 de julio INTERFAX.RU - En junio de 2022, el PIB ruso cayó un 4,9% interanual después de caer un 4,3% en mayo, un 2,8% en abril, un 1,3% en marzo, un 4,1% en febrero y un 5,7% en enero, según la revista publicada del Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico "Sobre la situación actual de la economía".




__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru






¡Europa se está muriendo, hay una catástrofe económica, pero todo está bien para nosotros! La realidad: Q2 2022: PIB de la Eurozona - 4% de crecimiento, El PIB de Rusia - una disminución del 4%.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (29 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Si lo hay, no recomiendo ver esto


La fuente de donde procede el video


----------



## Gnidlog (29 Jul 2022)

los nuevos Himars





Fuegos en la zona de Kherson, todo esto se corresponde a una doctrina bastante Otan de preparar el terreno para posteriormente entrar con todo. Pero yo pienso que ya es tarde, quedan dos semanas de verano y para ablandar a los rusos necesitas más de un mes de bombardeos sistemáticos día a día. Polonia va a enviar unos 280 tanques y puedes tener la artillería y todo listo. Pero en esa zona tendran que esperar a finales de otoño para lanzar la ofensiva.

Movimientos de tropas rusas hacia el frente, creo que se equivocan, porque los Urkanianos todo indica que posponen la ofensiva








De lo que reporta este usuario de los bombardeos en la retaguardia de arsenales y depósitos de combustible


----------



## ELVR (29 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cartillas de racionamiento en marcha, 20,9 Millones de rusos por debajo del nivel de subsistencia establecido por el Ministerio de Trabajo en el nivel de 13,9 mil rublos.
> 
> *La Duma del Estado dio luz verde a la introducción de tarjetas de alimentos*



Brvtal el primer titular, sobre todo de cara a los "Rusia es un país rico" "Las sanciones no nos afectan" "La riqueza se mide por los recursos naturales" etc.

Pues nada, a invadir nosotros Portugal con los Santana Aníbal y AMX-30, quedarnos a las puertas de Oporto y con sólo medio Algarve, y cuando pongamos cartillas de racionamiento soltar cosas como las de arriba.


----------



## Spieluhr (29 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si lo hay, no recomiendo ver esto
> 
> 
> La fuente de donde procede el video



Es curioso, al lado de la *V* de* V*ideo Chat aparece un retrato que me suena y no sé de qué:


----------



## favelados (29 Jul 2022)

Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer...


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues a todos los follarrusos del foro que son bastantes.



No creas, no se trata de ser follaruso, se trata de no ser retrasados profundos como vosotros. El problema es que vuestra tontuna la pagamos todos a medida que enaltecéis las causas del suicidio de Europa.

Hay que ser muy SUBNORMAL, para ser tan ignorante y permitirse el lujo de emitir juicios de valor sobre el resto. No ves lo que acontece o eres más tonto de lo que pareces?

Mecagondios que ostia tenéis en toda la boca, madre mía...


----------



## MAUSER (29 Jul 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No creas, no se trata de ser follaruso, se trata de no ser retrasados profundos como vosotros. El problema es que vuestra tontuna la pagamos todos a medida que enaltecéis las causas del suicidio de Europa.
> 
> Hay que ser muy SUBNORMAL, para ser tan ignorante y permitirse el lujo de emitir juicios de valor sobre el resto. No ves lo que acontece o eres más tonto de lo que pareces?
> 
> Mecagondios que ostia tenéis en toda la boca, madre mía...



No sé ni lo que estás diciendo, SUBNORMAL, concreta que es lo que me estás reprochando... Mucha palabrería hueca, tu mensaje de mierda no tiene ningún significado, solo insultas y amenazas. Al ignore de cabeza.

Por otro lado, si me tuvieras delante seguro que se te cortaría rápido la chulería y la ostia en la boca se la das a tu puta madre cretino.


----------



## paconan (29 Jul 2022)

Los rusos reparan el puente Antonovsky.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)

Give ZSU tanks and ATACMS: in the USA they reacted to a beastly video of the castration of a Ukrainian prisoner


Russian propagandists shouted in social networks a video of the killing of a Ukrainian prisoner of war. In the published footage, a Russian occupier cuts off the genitals of a Ukrainian soldier with a clerical knife. Osobu samogo kata in social networks operatively installed. The senior advisor...




news84media.com


----------



## ELVR (29 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los rusos reparan el puente Antonovsky.



Me parece que no ha sido buena idea. El puente ahora mismo:


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Guau. Así es como #Russia está tratando de atraer a la gente para que se vaya a vivir allí. Y no. No es sátira.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

#Russian puente de pontones en Kherson, #Ukraine , ahora en su lugar. Imagen satelital de radar (SAR) de hoy. El viejo puente (dañado) es morado, el pontón es verde.

Pontón ensamblado en un río cercano como se informó anteriormente #OSINT


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Cañón antiaéreo automático ucraniano AZP S-60 de 57 mm disparando contra posiciones rusas


----------



## paconan (29 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor ,Rusia y sus nuevos aliados 


El viernes por la noche, les traje un relincho por la propaganda de Putin.
Su cretinismo tocó otro fondo.
Un pequeño hilo divertido (aunque al mismo tiempo muy triste).
Retuitear es bienvenido.

La propaganda busca constantemente pruebas de la enorme influencia de Rusia en el mundo.
Y luego encontré a Skabeeva.
Ella REALMENTE cita un tuit de Muhuzi Kainerugaba felicitando a la gente de Uganda por recibir la visita de Lavrov.


No hay palabras: los rusos deberían estar llenos de orgullo por su país y su glorioso liderazgo de Putin.
No es broma: el propio Muhuzi admiraba a Lavrov.
E incluso calificó su visita de histórica y de la propia Rusia poderosa.

Pero aún así, existe la sospecha de que el 99,9999% de los rusos no tienen idea de quién es este Muhuzi.
Así que siéntate, te lo diré, te gustará.

Muhuzi Kainerugaba es el Comandante en Jefe del Ejército de Uganda.
En calidad de tal, se sospecha que está implicado en secuestros, torturas y asesinatos militares practicados ampliamente en Uganda.
Incluso se le menciona en los materiales de la Corte Internacional de Justicia de La Haya.

Muhuzi llama a su ejército "el ejército más grande del mundo".
Entonces ahora las chaquetas acolchadas deben saber por qué el ejército ruso es solo el segundo.
Claramente, no hay análogos a las fuerzas armadas de Uganda.

Le encanta Muhuzi y un valor ruso tan tradicional como la corrupción.
La firma de su esposa recibió un contrato de $17 millones para producir oxígeno médico.
La cantidad se desembolsó tan bien que durante la pandemia muchos ugandeses murieron precisamente por la falta de oxígeno.

A Muhuzi también le encanta escribir en las redes sociales.
Además, dicen que, como Dima Medvedev, Muhuzi escribe exclusivamente bajo un título.
Recientemente, dijo que es grande, porque el mismo Jesucristo lo ama.


Bueno, la cereza del pastel.
Muhuzi es hijo del presidente Museveni de Uganda.
Con quien, de hecho, se reunió Lavrov.
Y a quien Putin ama mucho.
Y que ha gobernado Uganda durante 36 (treinta y seis) años.
Y Museveni prepara la descendencia de su sucesor.


Estas son las criaturas que admiran la Rusia de Putin.
Tales criaturas son ahora nuestros aliados en el mundo.
Y esto, según los propagandistas de Putin, debería hablar de nuestra grandeza.
Pero en realidad, esto solo habla de lo bajo que ha caído nuestro país por culpa de Putin.





__





Thread by prof_preobr: В пятничный вечер я принёс ... - PingThread


В пятничный вечер я принёс вам поржать над путинской пропагандой. Её кретинизм пробил очередное дно. Небольшой весёлый (хотя одновременно и весьма печальный) тред. Ретвит приветствуется.



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Tanque ruso noqueado por FGM-148 Javelin. En el fondo hay otro tanque ruso dañado/destruido.


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jul 2022)

Algo está pasando en Donetsk:

*LA GUERRA SUCIA: *Desde Donetsk las tropas rusas han hecho "una salida" infructuosa mediante dos asaltos a Avdiika y Pisky con tanques, artillería pesada y MLRS. LOS SOLDADOS RUSOS LLEVABAN UNIFORME UCRANIANO

Rusos con uniforme ucraniano.

Donetsk ya está a tiro de piedra de los ucranianos manteniendo estos últimos una actitud conservadora pero amenazante para no perder soldados e "invitar" a la retirada a las tropas rusas que en su lugar no habrían dudado en machacar con artillería la ciudad sin importarles los civiles, además los rusos dedican a intentar engañar con sucias jugadas prohibidas internacionalmente por toda clase de leyes que se pasan por el forro cual es vestir el uniforme del enemigo.

Ucrania está a un paseo de Donetsk y ahí se mantiene...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Esto es rusia


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jul 2022)

EL EXTRAÑO CASO DEL PUENTE DE ZATOKA.

Este puente ha sido inutilizado ya algunas veces por misiles rusos que lo dañaron y ha sido reconstruido en sendas ocasiones. Hasta ahí todo correcto como es una guerra.
Pero lo extraño del caso es que últimamente los rusos han lanzado varios ataques con misiles Kh-59 guiados y con cámaras que teóricamente lo pueden dirigir para que entre por una ventana y es que no dan ni una, fallan en sus objetivos.
Algo está pasando con los cacharros de precisión rusos. Espero sigan así.


----------



## ELVR (29 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Algo está pasando en Donetsk:
> 
> *LA GUERRA SUCIA: *Desde Donetsk las tropas rusas han hecho "una salida" infructuosa mediante dos asaltos a Avdiika y Pisky con tanques, artillería pesada y MLRS. LOS SOLDADOS RUSOS LLEVABAN UNIFORME UCRANIANO
> 
> ...



Reminiscencias de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, huy perdón, Gran Guerra Patriótica. Tanto los Brandenburguers (tropas especiales alemanas) como algunas unidades del NKVD (la antecesora del KGB-FSB) realizaron misiones uniformados como el enemigo. Obviamente, el destino de estos hombres si caían prisioneros era, en el mejor de los casos, un fusilamiento in situ.

Aparte, y para no abrir otro mensaje (y perdón por algo que ya se ha comentado bastante atrás en el hilo) estaba yo dando vueltas a la cabeza por la imagen del tuit de Galeev donde se ve a unos aldeanos intentando ganarse las patatas (nunca mejor dicho) en plena era soviética:




Al final he caído a qué me recordaba:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> EL EXTRAÑO CASO DEL PUENTE DE ZATOKA.
> 
> Este puente ha sido inutilizado ya algunas veces por misiles rusos que lo dañaron y ha sido reconstruido en sendas ocasiones. Hasta ahí todo correcto como es una guerra.
> Pero lo extraño del caso es que últimamente los rusos han lanzado varios ataques con misiles Kh-59 guiados y con cámaras que teóricamente lo pueden dirigir para que entre por una ventana y es que no dan ni una, fallan en sus objetivos.
> ...



He visto cómo lo impactaban y salía una llamarada grande ..pero claro de que sirve el he..si no hay metralla


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Ataque con drones kamikazes ucranianos


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Jul 2022)

Juventudes hitlerianas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Es hora de designar al Grupo Wagner como organización terrorista extranjera*
> 
> Las sanciones internacionales para castigar a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania han pasado por alto un componente clave en la caja de herramientas del Kremlin para el terror y la coacción internacionales: la compañía militar privada (PMC) Wagner Group, propiedad del confidente de Vladimir Putin, Yevgeny Prigozhin.
> 
> ...



Todos los tiradores de precisión ya tienen la foto del cerdo mutilador, hay más fotos:


----------



## darkgauntlet (29 Jul 2022)

Komsomol.




Dr Polux dijo:


> Juventudes hitlerianas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer...



Ya hay varios barcos cargados de trigo ucranianos DE UCRANIA preparados para zarpar.
De momento permanecen atracados. 
Han emitido por NAVTEX su posición y posible destino, es decir, esta obrando de arreglo con las leyes marítimas a diferencia de los rusos que actúan como verdaderos piratas.
Así están cuando recibí su posición hará unas horas, os lo paso:


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

Himars time!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

las embajadas siguen abiertas de par en par, ojo
es una verguenza


----------



## Nicors (30 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> las embajadas siguen abiertas de par en par, ojo
> es una verguenza



La embajada rusa reconociendo crímenes de guerra. Y la onu callada como la puta que es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

La onu es una puta amoral sin escrupulos
El problema es que occidente se le está empezando a parecer demasiado



Nicors dijo:


> La embajada rusa reconociendo crímenes de guerra. Y la onu callada como la puta que es.


----------



## 917 (30 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> EL EXTRAÑO CASO DEL PUENTE DE ZATOKA.
> 
> Este puente ha sido inutilizado ya algunas veces por misiles rusos que lo dañaron y ha sido reconstruido en sendas ocasiones. Hasta ahí todo correcto como es una guerra.
> Pero lo extraño del caso es que últimamente los rusos han lanzado varios ataques con misiles Kh-59 guiados y con cámaras que teóricamente lo pueden dirigir para que entre por una ventana y es que no dan ni una, fallan en sus objetivos.
> ...



Les pasa que las sanciones internacionales les han dejado sin chips para el guiado de precisión. Y así, son bombas "tontas", sin más.


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Jul 2022)

Comparativa entre la dispersión de sistemas de cohete rusos, los GMLRS que lanzan HIMARS y M270 y la munición de artillería guiada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)

Región de Odesa. 
@ZelenskyyUa
visitó a nuestros defensores en el hospital.

Nuestros médicos merecen un enorme respeto. Están trabajando día y noche cuidando a miles de nuestra gente. Es un trabajo muy difícil e importante.

¡Muchas gracias a todos los médicos por sostener el frente médico!


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un depósito de municiones ruso en la región sur de Kherson.


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> las embajadas siguen abiertas de par en par, ojo
> es una verguenza



Estos son los diplomáticos, imaginaos al resto. Creo que no hace falta repetir lo que hay que hacer con esta gentuza.


----------



## Nicors (30 Jul 2022)

Parece que los obuses alemanes van a empezar a construirlos ahora, no se saben cuándo llegará el primero.









La aprobación de Berlín de 100 PzH2000 para Ucrania se ve como un "gesto vacío". – Galaxia Militar


El fabricante de armas alemán Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) confirmó el miércoles que el gobierno alemán había aprobado la venta de obuses autopropulsados a Ucrania.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)

La tripulación del tanque ruso se encuentra con una granada HEDP de 40 mm, lanzada desde el aire desde un dron ucraniano


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Casino (30 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>





En menos de una semana vamos a ver esos pontones y esos vehículos neutralizados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Al final se sorprende que la población española acepte complaciente cualquier medida liberticida y saqueadora a sumar a las anteriores y no se explica como puede estar pasando .

*Pues es muy fácil : porque no se ha vacunado y ve cosas que la borregada no ve . *

Al margen de cómo pueda afectar las sustancias inyectadas a la capacidad del individuo de ver la realidad ( es decir que las vacunas sean drogas permanentes ) ... la vacuna es un ritual de paso como la primera comunión o iniciarse en una secta o pandilla.

En concreto se parece mucho a los rituales masónicos de iniciación.









¿Qué le pasa al alma en una iniciación masónica? Los masones mismos no se aclaran... Guénon inquieta


Los dos grandes testimonios de antiguos masones publicados en español en los últimos años, el de Maurice Caillet y el de Serge Abad-Gallardo, coin...




www.religionenlibertad.com





Una vez que el individuo o toda una comunidad ha pasado por el aro , dejará de cuestionarse las órdenes y seguirá cualquier consigna por miedo a perder su identidad y su pertenencia al grupo . Los contratos laborales son también un ritual de paso. Un empleado obedecerá fielmente cualquier orden.

El más importante era el matrimonio que condicionaba para siempre la vida de las personas :
fidelidad - compromiso - ayuda mutua - crear una familia ... ( " en la salud y en la enfermedad hasta que la muerte os separe ") .
Actualmente en los países masones como España , han diluido esa institución y solo conserva lo negativo que es la posibilidad de arruinar al hombre precisamente para terminar de destruirla .

El coronavirus ha sido un eficiente plan de ingeniería social para llevar a la población a un estado de shock similar a una guerra ( lo que busca Putin en Ucrania ) .
La mente de las personas funciona como la de cualquier otro animal que ha sido domado . Para someter a un caballo que cabalgaba libre por las llanuras , sólo necesitan una tarde para romperle el alma. Luego se convierte en un zombi y se deja guiar con un simple toque en las riendas ha aceptado su nuevo rol porque teme volver a sufrir el castigo .


*Las guerras pretenden cambiar el régimen político de un país para implantar uno afín que responda a los intereses de los ocupantes . Sólo se llega a las armas cuando todas las estrategias anteriores no han funcionado. Podemos suponer que en España no ha sido ni es necesaria la guerra porque sí han funcionado y el país está siendo saqueado sin que nadie se defienda. 

¿ qué pretende una invasión ? *

- Destruir la infraestructura económica existente para implantar una nueva que permita el saqueo de los recursos naturales de ese país o su tesoro nacional o simplemente endeudar al país por generaciones ( es decir esclavizar a su población a través de los impuestos ).
Podemos comprobar que en el caso de Irak/Libia/Siria ... no ha sido tan fácil como pensaban porque hay mucho en juego y los bandos enfrentados están reforzados por las potencias interesadas. 

- las guerras buscan imponer una nueva visión de la historia y de la identidad cultural con campañas de desinformación y relatos adaptados a los nuevos intereses. Cuando el Sha de Persia huyó con la llegada de Jomeini ... de un día para otro el país cambió.
Podemos verlo también en España con las delirantes leyes de memoria histórica o lo que está pasando en Cataluña que pretenden borrar la identidad española sin haber ganado ninguna guerra. las visitas de Franco a Barcelona o el país Vasco podrían dejar flipando a cualquier chaval adoctrinado . 

- También provocan el caos social . Desaparecen las normas y las leyes que amparaban a los ciudadanos y surge la violencia y el miedo . Ya no se confía en el vecino que puede ser un enemigo resentido que te quiere matar . Esta inestabilidad social provoca graves consecuencias en la mente de las personas que se sienten vulnerables y ansían un estado totalitario y represor que les pueda proteger. Y si son del bando contrario del nuevo poder huyen a otros países o intenta adaptarse cuanto antes a la nueva situación y pasar desapercibidos.


Esta guerra enmarcada como etapa siguiente al coronavirus, es un simple detonante para lo que está por venir que son grandes cambios en la supremacía mundial como todo el mundo sabe .

¿ a quién pretende intimidar Putin ? ¿ a Zelenski ? pero si es un títere que sólo obedece órdenes ! Putin es un miembro fundamental de las organizaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo y en concreto el foro de Davos que es el que está detrás de todo esto.

No cuela que todo esto sea por la amenaza de que Ucrania entre en la OTAN. No tiene ningún sentido que Putin provoque una guerra por si en el futuro hubiese una guerra !!!

Las terribles consecuencias en todos los planos y la incertidumbre en caso de derrota, no compensaría en ningún caso la inversión . Por lo tanto tiene que ser una estrategia diseñada por los mismos de la agenda 2030 y del coronavirus cuyo pin lucen con orgullo Sánchez y Biden en la solapa .

*La guerra es la máxima expresión del terror institucionalizado .* La población terriblemente atemorizada viendo las consecuencias de muerte y destrucción se conforma con seguir vivos . Ya no hacen falta estrategias para robar los ahorros, ni las herencias y despojar a la gente de sus propiedades. Completamente trastornados deambulan intentando recuperar su vida aunque haya que empezar de cero.

*" no tendrás nada y serás feliz " *


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La subnormalidad de los rusos llega a ser fascinante. Entras a sangre y fuego en una nación soberana, torturas y violas a civiles, destruyes ciudades enteras.... y le dan la paliza a sus burócratas para que hagan los butifarréndums. 

Me empieza a parecer sorprendente que estos tarados no sigan andando a 4 patas


----------



## neutral295 (30 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si tu no eres un enfermero del dinero porque protestas por sueldos miserables? Eres tonto?



Enfermo del dinero son todos aquellos que adoran el capitalismo radical yanqui. Que te dan por el culo y quieren más, ese eres tú, jaja. Eres más tonto que un dólar falso, jaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)

Una posición rusa en Enerhodar, Zaporizhzhia Oblast, fue atacada por los ucranianos anoche. 

Se puede escuchar la munición cocinándose mientras los vehículos rusos se queman...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

Dejo aquí este simpático meme que me se acaba de ocurrir y de paso upeo este nuestro hilo:


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Menudas mascletás montan los rusos todos los días, que pueblo tan alegre


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jul 2022)

No sé si habéis puesto el video... Parece un dron civil, te llevan el envío hasta la cocina.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jul 2022)

En Rusia hasta a los curas les va la marcha, agresión de un clérigo ruso (o ruso-ortodoxo) a su homólogo perteneciente al patriarcado de Kiev


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> En Rusia hasta a los curas les va la marcha, agresión de un clérigo ruso (o ruso-ortodoxo) a su homólogo perteneciente al patriarcado de Kiev



Las hienas son mucho más civilizadas que estos tarados


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

En Lugansk se están detectando violaciones por los orcos cada vez hay más chicas embarazadas, la mayoría son menores de edad.
(Espero salga bien porque estoy con el móvil. El testimonio que grabó un vecino es…sobrecogedor)


```
https://t.me/lossolomas_kyiv/22261
```


----------



## paconan (30 Jul 2022)

Se produjo un incendio durante la noche en ocupado #Enerhodar . Según los informes, las Fuerzas Armadas #Ukrainian un cuartel general #Russian que los ocupantes habían instalado en el edificio de un hotel. 


2 generales rusos entran al bar de un hotel. El bar del hotel es el hogar de los terroristas rusos en la Ucrania ocupada y está a 70 km detrás de las líneas del frente. El bar del hotel es destruido por HIMARS y los generales rusos están muertos. Fin de la historia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

trae palomitas de serie como en los grandes estrenos



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

Creo que las palabras recientes de la embajada rusa en GB eran un ejercicio de proyección de lo que son sus propias tropas, dirigidas a describir al ejercito defensor. Lo más espeluznante de todo es que lo saben perfectamente.



Kalikatres dijo:


> En Lugansk se están detectando violaciones por los orcos cada vez hay más chicas embarazadas, la mayoría son menores de edad.
> (Espero salga bien porque estoy con el móvil. El testimonio que grabó un vecino es…sobrecogedor)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAUSER (30 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> En Rusia hasta a los curas les va la marcha, agresión de un clérigo ruso (o ruso-ortodoxo) a su homólogo perteneciente al patriarcado de Kiev



Joder le pega al otro cura con la cruz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

Chamberlain y a Lebrun no tuvieron que lidiar con campos de concentración durante su política de apaciguamiento y la historia los ha linchado como si fueran la mayor vergüenza desde el jorobado efialtes.









La Política de Apaciguamiento 1938-1939 y la Expansión de Alemania


La Política de Apaciguamiento fue el nombre que recibió una línea de actuación política favorable a hacer concesiones ante la agresividad o amenazas por parte de algún país para evitar un conflicto…




foliosdehistorias.wordpress.com












"Gusanos fáciles de aplastar": así Hitler humilló a Chamberlain en Múnich 1939


El tercer viaje del premier británico para apaciguar al líder nazi en el que se decidió la suerte del mundo es recordado cómo el día en que la democracia se arrodilló ante el dictador




www.elconfidencial.com







¿Y qué es lo que pasa ahora?, pues que tenemos a enorme sector del perrodismo y a las fuerzas guardianas de la democracia que se quedaron a gusto porfiando contra el duo palanganas cayadas como perras.


----------



## paconan (30 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor ruso
Unos cabestros borrachos "Z" haciendo gala de su patriotismo a cabezazos o mas bien de su retraso?

Rusia abrió un nuevo frente contra Ucrania - y señales de tráfico. Creo que los rusos pronto prohibirán oficialmente los colores azul y amarillo.


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un poco de humor ruso
> Unos cabestros borrachos "Z" haciendo gala de su patriotismo a cabezazos o mas bien de su retraso?
> 
> Rusia abrió un nuevo frente contra Ucrania - y señales de tráfico. Creo que los rusos pronto prohibirán oficialmente los colores azul y amarillo.



La salvación de occidente


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se produjo un incendio durante la noche en ocupado #Enerhodar . Según los informes, las Fuerzas Armadas #Ukrainian un cuartel general #Russian que los ocupantes habían instalado en el edificio de un hotel.
> 
> 
> 2 generales rusos entran al bar de un hotel. El bar del hotel es el hogar de los terroristas rusos en la Ucrania ocupada y está a 70 km detrás de las líneas del frente. El bar del hotel es destruido por HIMARS y los generales rusos están muertos. Fin de la historia.



Me encantan las historias con final feliz


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al final se sorprende que la población española acepte complaciente cualquier medida liberticida y saqueadora a sumar a las anteriores y no se explica como puede estar pasando .
> 
> *Pues es muy fácil : porque no se ha vacunado y ve cosas que la borregada no ve . *
> 
> ...



Joder Ataraxiao, qué jovencico eras cuando el Caudillo proclamaba aquello de la '"Conspiracion Judeo-Masonica", quién te iba a decir que de viejo le ibas a dar la razón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder Ataraxiao, qué jovencico eras cuando el Caudillo proclamaba aquello de la '"Conspiracion Judeo-Masonica", quién te iba a decir que de viejo le ibas a dar la razón.



yo no soy viejo ! ando por los cuarenta. 

La sabiduría no la da la edad sino los conocimientos .


----------



## moncton (30 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En Lugansk se están detectando violaciones por los orcos cada vez hay más chicas embarazadas, la mayoría son menores de edad.
> (Espero salga bien porque estoy con el móvil. El testimonio que grabó un vecino es…sobrecogedor)
> 
> 
> ...



Pues Lugansk se supone que son todos prorusos y apoyan la invasión...


----------



## ELVR (30 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En Lugansk se están detectando violaciones por los orcos cada vez hay más chicas embarazadas, la mayoría son menores de edad.
> (Espero salga bien porque estoy con el móvil. El testimonio que grabó un vecino es…sobrecogedor)
> 
> 
> ...



Hijos de puta, hay que decirlo más.

Y esto va también para los que se inventan noticias falsas y se escudan en canales de telegram a los que, qué casualidad, son los únicos a los que no se puede acceder desde aquí. Como el Coco Sucnormal o el Impresionantonto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

Rusia corta el suministro de gas a Letonia


En su momento, Letonia y las otras dos repúblicas bálticas, Estonia y Lituania, se negaron a aceptar la exigencia de Moscú de pagar el gas en rublos.




www.heraldo.es





lo de pagar en rublos es un shit-test, letonia lo ha superado y ya no le van a sacar nada


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo no soy viejo ! ando por los cuarenta.
> 
> La sabiduría no la da la edad sino los conocimientos .



Yo más que sabiduría veo amargor y resquemor.

A muchos les pasa que cuando se hacen viejos se vuelven intolerantes y malencarados. Que no nos pase y podamos tener una mente abierta hasta los 90 años. Ver esos ancianos (pocos) inteligentes, razonables, tolerantes y con sonrisa bonachona es una bendición.


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pues Lugansk se supone que son todos prorusos y apoyan la invasión...



Están disfrutando lo rusificado


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Esto cuando ha sido? Menudo notición joder y no me había enterado. Ha sido Mr HIMARS? Es un roto muy serio ése, quizá ATACM?


----------



## moncton (30 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Están disfrutando lo rusificado



Esta claro que este conflicto lo han perdido para siempre

Se supone que si querian quedarse con un cacho de Ucrania con la excusa de las regiones prorrusas por lo menos harian lo posible para que la gente de esas regiones los apoyasen, el viejo truco de favorecer una parte de la poblacion para que te ayuden en tus objetivos

Si por lo que parece estan robando y violando en lugansk y donbas es que saben que dentro de nada se van a retirar


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo más que sabiduría veo amargor y resquemor.
> 
> A muchos les pasa que cuando se hacen viejos se vuelven intolerantes y malencarados. Qué no nos pase y podamos tener una mente abierta hasta los 90 años. Ver esos ancianos (pocos) inteligentes, razonables, tolerantes y con sonrisa bonachona es una bendición.



Lo que yo veo en tí es estupidez e ingenuidad . A una población subyugada y dócil es mucho más fácil de dominar y esclavizar


----------



## Nicors (30 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto cuando ha sido? Menudo notición joder y no me había enterado. Ha sido Mr HIMARS? Es un roto muy serio ése, quizá ATACM?



Bien elegido el lugar por encima de un río, a ver los dimitrys como lo arreglan.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

“En Kyiv se llevó a cabo una manifestación de familiares y parientes de los defensores de "Azovstal". La esposa del comandante del regimiento "Azov", Kateryna Prokopenko, pidió que Rusia sea reconocida como un estado patrocinador del terrorismo después de que el ejército ruso bombardeara la colonia en Olenivka, que tenía prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

*Prokopenko enfatizó que cuando los defensores de "Azovstal" depusieron las armas y fueron al cautiverio, la ONU y el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja aseguraron que nada pondría en peligro su vida y su salud*.”

Creen en la palabra de este inmundo ejército de infraseres?


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> “En Kyiv se llevó a cabo una manifestación de familiares y parientes de los defensores de "Azovstal". La esposa del comandante del regimiento "Azov", Kateryna Prokopenko, pidió que Rusia sea reconocida como un estado patrocinador del terrorismo después de que el ejército ruso bombardeara la colonia en Olenivka, que tenía prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.
> 
> *Prokopenko enfatizó que cuando los defensores de "Azovstal" depusieron las armas y fueron al cautiverio, la ONU y el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja aseguraron que nada pondría en peligro su vida y su salud*.”
> 
> Creen en la palabra de este inmundo ejército de infraseres?



Lo que es acojonante es que ni la puta ONU ni la Cruz Roja han abierto la puta boca, siendo los garantes de aquella rendición.

Si no abren una investigación ya, deberían disolver esas 2 instituciones de mierda. Basta ya.

Edito para decir que la siguiente rendición, que salgan los soldados con chalecos bomba y desgracien a unos cuantos orcos. Mejor eso que que te corten los huevos y te ejecuten unos degenerados.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que yo veo en tí es estupidez e ingenuidad . A una población subyugada y dócil es mucho más fácil de dominar y esclavizar



Prefiero ser un ingenuo a ser un sectario talibán y fanático como una importante mayoría en este foro.

Durante toda la existencia de la humanidad han prevalecido los catastrofistas y profetas de todos los males reales o imaginarios, "ya se han perdido las verdaderas esencias...."

Antes los "culpables" eran el diablo, la fuerzas del mal o los herejes. Hoy lo son ......para qué te lo voy a contar si lo leemos cada día en el foro.

Yo de crío acabé hasta los cojones de la "Santa Intransigencia" de los curas de negra sotana como para aguantar ahora a los nuevos curas que nos predican una nueva "Santa Intolerancia" contra las nuevas fuerzas del mal. Aquí se juntan todos los paranoicos y lobotomizados del país y yo solo puedo descojonarme de ellos.

En el fondo son totalitarios de izquierda y derecha, aunque en este foro prevalecen los nazis, confesos o que todavía no se han enterado que lo son.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es que ni la puta ONU ni la Cruz Roja han abierto la puta boca, siendo los garantes de aquella rendición.
> 
> Si no abren una investigación ya, deberían disolver esas 2 instituciones de mierda. Basta ya.
> 
> Edito para decir que la siguiente rendición, que salgan los soldados con chalecos bomba y desgracien a unos cuantos orcos. Mejor eso que que te corten los huevos y te ejecuten unos degenerados.



La ONU no sirve para casi nada desde su nacimiento, lo de la Cruz Roja (=Suiza) es interesante porque ya supervisaban en su día los campos de concentración nazis. Son organizaciones cuyo cometido es cobrar el cheque a fin de mes.


----------



## favelados (30 Jul 2022)

Así quedó el edificio en el que estaban los prisioneros.

Relativamente bien por fuera, carbonizado por dentro.

Utilizaron algo incendiario.

No es la primera vez que hacen el montaje de traer fragmentos de proyectil de otro lugar.
Ya hicieron algo parecido con restos de munición 155mm cuando los ukr empezaron a usar los Cesar

Theiner desmontando el montaje de los HIMARS


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Jul 2022)

Rusia, edad contemporánea. Esta vez vez *sí* fue un cigarro.


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## paconan (30 Jul 2022)

Desde luego que esta canallada tiene que investigarse , he visto varias teorías, desde un ataque OTAN para borrar pruebas hasta un ataque Wagner para eliminar pistas y pruebas de atrocidades cometidas y tapar el desvio y malversación de fondos destinados al campo de prisioneros

También hay otra cosa extraña ente muertos y heridos no hay guardias rusos o por el momento no se ha notificado nada de eso


*Cómo los rusos mataron a los prisioneros ucranianos en Yelenovka: una investigación detallada*








Los hechos dicen mucho.

Por qué la muerte de los prisioneros ucranianos en la colonia Volnovakha cerca de Yelenovka no fue un misil M-31 de Himars, sino un asesinato a sangre fría planeado, escribe el experto ucraniano *Kirill Danilchenko* en un artículo en site.ua.

Mucho se habla de esto.

La naturaleza de los daños a los edificios. La ausencia de la característica “postura del boxeador” en los cuerpos que se quemaron en vida. Conservado supuestamente después de ser alcanzado por ojivas de 90 kg de la cama.

Les advierto de inmediato: ignoramos deliberadamente la lógica según la cual la posibilidad misma de un ataque contra nuestros prisioneros (mientras hay cientos de objetivos en la línea del frente, la ofensiva continúa a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Soledar, etc.) debería plantear dudas sobre la salud mental del reclamante.

Así que es aún mejor: el enemigo ha ocupado la central térmica de Uglegorsk y está entrando en las afueras de Seversk, y estamos trabajando en los cuarteles cerca de Donetsk, donde el frente está estable. Valentía y estupidez.

Seamos en este análisis la misma gente de Bandera que está lista para matar a su propia gente para mancillar la Gran y Hermosa Rusia a cualquier precio.

Lugar de impacto.








Yelenovka se encuentra a 12 km de Maryinka, donde corre la línea de contacto. La colonia Volnovakha en sí está ubicada en la zona de operación del antiguo D-20 soviético, fabricado en 1956.

¿Por qué lanzar misiles escasos por 160 mil dólares cada uno, para un objetivo absolutamente sin importancia, incluso para algún tipo de IPSO ofensiva? Si fuera posible simplemente nivelar los cuarteles con docenas de llegadas de hierro fundido en ladrillos rotos, infligir pérdidas a los guardias, destruir la administración. Golpe combinado: apuntaron a los verdugos y golpearon el cuartel. Sucede en la guerra.

Pero no, llegadas supuestamente precisas y únicas a un edificio separado. Es como martillar clavos con un microscopio. La gente ya está encerrada en los cuarteles, no hay ningún lugar para que los banderaítas se apresuren, realmente fue posible nivelar todo con cien proyectiles en la basura. Pero entonces no sería posible encubrir las armas pesadas occidentales, ¿verdad?

*Punto de llegada*








El techo está dañado en el lado este, no en el oeste. Tal es la paradoja. Volaron cohetes, que antes de eso habían cortado el puente Antonovsky como con un taladro y cayeron en los agujeros anteriores, pero aquí, por alguna razón, aterrizaron en la parte este del edificio.

Que por alguna razón está más cerca de las torres de vigilancia en el territorio del campamento cerca de la administración, desde donde se puede disparar, por ejemplo, desde el "Bumblebee". Pero no se puede hacer un tiro directo desde el oeste, todo está cerrado por industriales y garajes.

¿Adónde fue el resto del techo? Al lado oeste. ¿Dónde está el máximo de hollín en las ventanas de la explosión? En el lado este. ¿De dónde se suponía que vendrían los misiles ucranianos? Del oeste.

*Naturaleza del daño*

¿Y qué era, de todos modos? Metralla del M31 GMLRS, después de que tres docenas golpearon puentes y almacenes, ahora puede recoger un vagón y un carro pequeño. Pero, ¿qué es exactamente lo que supuestamente voló al cuartel?








¿Una cabeza de 90 kilogramos que atravesó el techo de hierro corrugado y dejó las camas intactas en la habitación? El que perforó losas de hormigón, anclas y cables en el Puente Antonovsky como mantequilla, dejando agujeros del tamaño de un camión. Y luego el techo se abrió paso y no había chimenea, las camas quedaron intactas en un radio de diez metros.

No, no lo hace.

¿Casete? No hay elementos acribillados en el interior y en los restos del techo, tras la explosión de submuniciones. Hollín en las ventanas como de un termobar. Algunos de los cuerpos están carbonizados como si fueran una barra térmica. ¿Qué es este GMLRS que tienes que deja las camas intactas pero alcanza una temperatura que puede carbonizar a una persona?

No existe tal cosa en la naturaleza.








Ahora tenemos una opción simple, como un interruptor en un ferrocarril de doble vía: antes de que los rusos mostraran fragmentos de misiles del GMLRS, podría haber más de ellos.

Pero ahora solo hay dos.

Los misiles dispararon las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: esto se puede verificar fácilmente, los datos sobre las coordenadas ingresadas permanecen en la consola de control, puede permitir una comisión independiente al objeto, que estudiará qué tipo de misteriosos M31 carbonizan los cuerpos y dejar las camas intactas.

O los rusos mataron a los prisioneros, cubrieron sus huellas, tratando de incriminar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La ausencia de cráteres y abundantes cortes de cassette, la parte este del edificio, la proximidad al frente, los desvaríos de los propagandistas rusos, que allá por junio en sus canales anónimos TG recibieron "datos de inteligencia" de que los ucranianos planeaban un ataque a la acampar.

Todo esto grita directamente sobre la segunda opción.

No sabemos qué sucedió allí: colocar explosivos o un disparo del "Bumblebee", para esto debes llegar al objeto. Pero tarde o temprano lo sabremos. Todos los involucrados en esta ejecución extrajudicial rendirán cuentas.

Ya había gente que creía que podía torturar y acabar con un ametrallador, alimentar a los presos con correas para los hombros.

Estaban y podridos.

Un amante de los ascensores, un guardia de seguridad y un mariscal de campo que quería caminar hasta Reykjavik no te dejarán mentir.

Tarde o temprano atraparemos a todos los que participaron en esto.





__





Как россияне убивали украинских пленных в Еленовке: детальное расследование - Хартия'97 :: Новости Беларуси







a4f938-c97-org.cdn.ampproject.org






la Cruz Roja, fue el garante de la seguridad de los cautivos de azovstal

La ONU dice que está lista para enviar expertos para investigar las muertes de soldados ucranianos en #Yelenivka El portavoz adjunto del secretario general de la organización, Farhan Haq, dijo en una entrevista que el #UN podría enviar expertos para investigar el incidente si ambas partes están de acuerdo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

Pues tenemos a toda una extensión de esa banda terrorista en burbuja diciendo que el cielo es verde y que ucrania ejecuta a sus propios POWs, evidentemete gente que se dedica a condecorar a los carniceros de bucha, capar a soldados y reivindicar la ejecucion humillante de POWS desde las propias embajadas rusas no han podido ser.




paconan dijo:


> Desde luego que esta canallada tiene que investigarse , he visto varias teorías, desde un ataque OTAN para borrar pruebas hasta un ataque Wagner para eliminar pistas y pruebas de atrocidades cometidas y tapar el desvio y malversación de fondos destinados al campo de prisioneros
> 
> También hay otra cosa extraña ente muertos y heridos no hay guardias rusos o por el momento no se ha notificado nada de eso
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania pide a la ONU y a Cruz Roja que investiguen el ataque a una prisión con 50 muertos.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han pedido a las *Naciones Unidas* y al *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja* (CICR) que investiguen el ataque contra una cárcel de la autoproclamada República de *Donetsk *en el que murieron 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

Las Fuerzas Armadas, el Ministerio de Defensa, los servicios de seguridad y el Defensor del Pueblo de *Ucrania *solicitaron el viernes en un comunicado conjunto que estas organizaciones envíen representantes para esclarecer la "masacre".

"El bombardeo es un cínico acto de terrorismo por parte de la Federación Rusa, una provocación militar y una clásica operación de falsa bandera con el propósito de ocultar crímenes de guerra, desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas e incrementar las tensiones en la sociedad ucraniana", afirmaron.

El comunicado negó una vez más que *Ucrania *estuviera detrás del ataque contra la prisión, situada en la localidad de *Yelenovka *(también conocida como *Olenivka*, en ucraniano), ya que el Ejército ucraniano dispone de "equipamiento suficiente" para "identificar sus blancos" con precisión, argumentaron.

El hecho de que los prisioneros fueran trasladados a las instalaciones de esa localidad poco antes del ataque, así como la ausencia de hostilidades en ese emplazamiento, demuestran que se trata de una eliminación premeditada, afirmó el comunicado. Informa Efe


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prefiero ser un ingenuo a ser un sectario talibán y fanático como una importante mayoría en este foro.
> 
> Durante toda la existencia de la humanidad han prevalecido los catastrofistas y profetas de todos los males reales o imaginarios, "ya se han perdido las verdaderas esencias...."
> 
> ...




Los países que no se defienden siempre son atacados .

¿ Para qué crees que existen las fronteras y los ejércitos ? Es que no pudo con tanta ingenuidad 





__





Hoy peliculón en la dos a las 10 . Trata de radicalización de los yihadistas en Europa : EL JOVEN AHMED. No se la pierdan


https://elpais.com/cultura/2019/12/04/actualidad/1575482540_493384.html Hace dos años se supo que los hermanos Jean Pierre (Lieja, 68 años) y Luc Dardenne (Lieja, 65 años) iban a dedicar su nueva película al tema de la radicalización de los yihadistas en Europa. La producción, El joven Ahmed...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (30 Jul 2022)

Más casos de locura genocida vamos
a ver del estado terrorista ruso a medida que se vaya avanzando en su derrota.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

aqui los niveles de victoria


----------



## keylargof (30 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desde luego que esta canallada tiene que investigarse , he visto varias teorías, desde un ataque OTAN para borrar pruebas hasta un ataque Wagner para eliminar pistas y pruebas de atrocidades cometidas y tapar el desvio y malversación de fondos destinados al campo de prisioneros
> 
> También hay otra cosa extraña ente muertos y heridos no hay guardias rusos o por el momento no se ha notificado nada de eso
> 
> ...



Que puta vergüenza lo de la ONU, si las dos partes están de acuerdo, que puto ascazo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui los niveles de victoria



Hoy en día, nadie tiene ni puta idea de cual es el nivel de victoria... La han cagado, y siguen hacia delante.


----------



## MAUSER (30 Jul 2022)

Y digo yo. Si cae un misil donde hay prisioneros de guerra algún vigilante de la instalación moriría. No murió ningún ruso. Llenaron la nave con gasolina y tiraron una granada, un RPG por el techo, o cualquier cosa por una ventana, no se fuera a romper la pared y se escaparan, los quemaron vivos, una venganza jurada por los daños que están sufriendo. Un nuevo crimen de guerra de Putin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y digo yo. Si cae un misil donde hay prisioneros de guerra algún vigilante de la instalación moriría. No murió ningún ruso. Llenaron la nave con gasolina y tiraron una granada, un RPG por el techo, o cualquier cosa por una ventana, no se fuera a romper la pared y se escaparan, los quemaron vivos, una venganza jurada por los daños que están sufriendo. Un nuevo crimen de guerra de Putin.



de hecho los himars van cargados con METRALLA.. y no hay una solo agujero de bala en todo el complejo...


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y digo yo. Si cae un misil donde hay prisioneros de guerra algún vigilante de la instalación moriría. No murió ningún ruso. Llenaron la nave con gasolina y tiraron una granada, un RPG por el techo, o cualquier cosa por una ventana, no se fuera a romper la pared y se escaparan, los quemaron vivos, una venganza jurada por los daños que están sufriendo. Un nuevo crimen de guerra de Putin.



O la historia es falsa para que la OTAN se como su propia polla (cambias OTAN por Rusia y viene a ser lo mismo), o alguien hizo su prueba 100tifica para ver cuantos palman.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Jul 2022)

Embajada rusa en Reino Unido

Entonces los Wagners que se merecen?










Посольство РФ у Британії закликає до страти бійців “Азова” та виправдовує їхнє вбивство


Посольство Росії у Британії у дописі в Twitter виправдало вбивство бійців полку “Азов”, заявивши, що вони заслуговують принизливої смерті.




www.eurointegration.com.ua





"
*La embajada rusa en Gran Bretaña pide la ejecución de los combatientes de "Azov" y justifica su asesinato*
SÁBADO, 30 DE JULIO DE 2022, 10:53

"*Los combatientes de Azov merecen ser ejecutados, pero no por un pelotón de fusilamiento, sino por la horca, porque no son verdaderos soldados. Merecen una muerte humillante”*


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)

Boooom!


----------



## duncan (30 Jul 2022)

Interesante vídeo:


P.S. putinejos abstenerse


----------



## paconan (30 Jul 2022)

Los partisanos hacen una labor muy importante, destruyen la red ferroviaria de la que los rusos dependen, hay que tenerlo en cuenta

Recordatorio diario de que los verdaderos héroes de la resistencia son aquellos que dañan la infraestructura ferroviaria de la que Rusia depende de manera crítica. Es, con mucho, la mejor manera para que una persona normal sabotee los esfuerzos de guerra. Es muy importante no olvidar a esos valientes hombres y mujeres después de la guerra.




Un pequeño hilo de K.Galeev sobre el reclutamiento y la edad, estan reclutando cada vez personal mas mayor , de 50 y mayores


Verá, demasiadas suposiciones intuitivamente plausibles sobre Rusia están equivocadas. Por ejemplo la de que la guerra se peleará exclusivamente con hombres jóvenes. Fue al principio. Ahora, sin embargo, están reclutando activamente en edades más avanzadas, alrededor de los 50 años e incluso más.

Tiene sentido. Rusia es un país que envejece y se despobla. No hay tanta juventud para empezar. Teóricamente, podrías haber utilizado recursos humanos masivos de Asia Central mucho más joven. Pero por una serie de razones, los asiáticos centrales no están dispuestos a luchar por Rusia.

Eso no tiene nada que ver con el régimen o la ideología. Eso siempre ha sido así. Durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, el intento del Zar de movilizar a los asiáticos centrales (simplemente para trabajar en tiempos de guerra) resultó en la rebelión masiva de 1916. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no hubo rebelión. Pero las tasas de deserción eran enormes.

Con la reducción de la población eslava, el régimen tiene que reclutar a cualquiera. Prigozhin ahora está recorriendo prisiones para reclutar gente para Wagner. "Soy uno de ustedes, yo mismo pasé 10 años tras las rejas". Tuvieron que bajar drásticamente los estándares. Ahora ni siquiera prueban a los reclutas en busca de drogas.

Por lo que sé, ahora aceptan muchos reclutas mayores, de 40 e incluso 50 años. Eso tiene sentido. Rusia tiene mucha gente sin dinero ni perspectivas. Cuando tienes 20 años, esperas que algún día pueda cambiar. Cuando tienes 40 ya no esperas

¿Por qué van al ejército? Dinero. Mi amigo hizo recientemente un largo viaje por la provincia de los Urales. Dos observaciones. Primero, no hay caminos, solo direcciones. En segundo lugar, no vio un solo cartel patriótico Z o V. Pero los carteles de reclutamiento que ofrecen 200 000 por mes están en todas partes.



Reclutan específicamente a hombres mayores que perdieron cualquier esperanza y les ofrecen enormes compensaciones monetarias.

Probablemente ni siquiera puedas imaginar cuánto dinero pagan según los estándares de la provincia indigente. Y acentúan *salario*, no una tontería como la lucha contra el fascismo. Eso es para Moscú

Con respecto a ese video con los padres de un soldado KIA comprando un auto con el dinero del ataúd. Recibo muchos mensajes de que no confirmé que el episodio con un automóvil se mostró solo en la provincia, no en Moscú y San Petersburgo. Si es cierto, eso significa que no es un informe. es un anuncio . fin






__





Thread by kamilkazani: You see, too many intuitively plausible assumption... - PingThread


You see, too many intuitively plausible assumptions about Russia are wrong. For example the one that the war will be exclusively fought with young men. It was in the beginning. Now however, they are actively recruiting in older ages, around 50 and even plus



www.pingthread.com


----------



## machinaexdeus (30 Jul 2022)

A Pedomiro el besucón los niños rubitos de 5 años inocentes e indefensos le parecen gatitos y les levanta la camiseta para hacerles una pedorreta. Directo al grano, no como el baboso Pedobiden y sus manoseos.





22 Enero 2016

Cómo un niño de cinco años describió el beso en la barriga que provocó las afirmaciones de pedófilo de Putin, como dijo el presidente ruso 'Quería acariciarlo como a un gatito'

Pero meses después sería el catalizador de una extraña secuencia de eventos que llevó al exespía ruso exiliado Alexander Litvinenko y al enemigo de Putin a firmar supuestamente su sentencia de muerte al acusar a su némesis de ser un pedófilo.

Recordando el momento en que su abuela gritó: '¡mira, el presidente viene!', Dijo: 'Me volteé, estaba caminando con guardaespaldas. Me hizo un gesto con la mano como si me estuviera llamando.

Fui a él. Putin me preguntó quién soy y luego me besó. Eso fue todo. Me sorprendió mucho.

Putin dijo después del incidente que "quería acariciarlo como a un gatito y salió en este gesto". No hay nada detrás de eso'.

Y agregó: 'Me pareció muy independiente, seguro de sí mismo y al mismo tiempo indefenso por así decirlo, un niño inocente y un niño muy agradable'.

Pero nadie sabía en ese momento que el incidente supuestamente conduciría a la muerte de Litvinenko.

Meses después de esa foto en 2006, Litvinenko escribió un blog alegando que antes de convertirse en presidente, Putin fue filmado abusando de niños en un departamento donde otro político importante tenía un trío con prostitutas.

El informe sobre la muerte del disidente afirmó que Putin era un "pedófilo", y agregó que existían videos de él "teniendo sexo con algunos niños menores de edad".

Litvinenko dijo que Putin destruyó las imágenes, que supuestamente lo vieron expulsado de Rusia por un tiempo cuando era estudiante, luego de convertirse en jefe del servicio secreto del FSB.

Litvinenko escribió: 'El público mundial está conmocionado. Nadie puede entender por qué el presidente ruso hizo algo tan extraño como besar el estómago de un niño pequeño desconocido.

Afirmó que Putin no fue aceptado en la inteligencia extranjera de Rusia y, en cambio, se le otorgó un puesto subalterno en la KGB, porque las investigaciones sacarían a relucir el hecho de que era un pedófilo.

Agregó: 'Muchos años después, cuando Putin se convirtió en el director del FSB y se estaba preparando para la presidencia, comenzó a buscar y destruir cualquier material comprometedor recopilado contra él.

“Entre otras cosas, Putin encontró cintas de video en la dirección de Seguridad Interna del FSB, que lo mostraban teniendo relaciones sexuales con algunos niños menores de edad”.

El 1 de noviembre del mismo año, Litvinenko se reuniría con los exagentes de la KGB Dmitry Kovtun y Andrei Lugovoy en un hotel del centro de Londres, donde tomarían el té.

El disidente ruso exiliado pasó la velada vomitando. Más tarde se revelaría que el té estaba mezclado con polonio radiactivo.

Le llevaría otras tres semanas morir, tiempo suficiente para nombrar a los hombres que creía que eran sus asesinos, y a Putin como el hombre que movía los hilos en el fondo.

Durante años, se pensó que su asesinato se debió a sus críticas abiertas al Kremlin y las acusaciones que incluían acusar al servicio secreto ruso de estar detrás del ataque al teatro de Moscú.










What did the five-year-old boy say after Putin kissed him on stomach?


Russian schoolboy Nikita Konkin was so awe struck by his bizarre encounter with the president in Moscow's Red Square in 2006 (pictured) that he refused to wash his stomach




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (30 Jul 2022)

Que le pasa a carrascas?, esta floodeando a destajo. Espera, es final de mes y no habrá cubierto el cupo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (30 Jul 2022)

Anuncio Institucional del Gobierno UK, siguen con Ukr..

The UK continues to #StandWithUkraine



Lo retuitea el jefe del MI6, que hace unos dias hizo el mejor resumen de la situación

* (*los rusos)* Running out of steam*…


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)

estosiquevaadoler dijo:


> Que le pasa a carrascas?, ehsta floodeando a destajo. Espera, es final de mes y no habrá cubierto el cupo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Esta en fase de negación, dentro de poco dira que está cansado de la guerra y q si la OTAN ha ganado pero no convencido y otras gilipoceces por el estilo y desaparecerá un tiempo.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, hay que decirlo más.
> 
> Y esto va también para los que se inventan noticias falsas y se escudan en canales de telegram a los que, qué casualidad, son los únicos a los que no se puede acceder desde aquí. Como el Coco Sucnormal o el Impresionantonto.



Afortunadamente el canal de telegram de Los Solomas es muy fiable, se trata de (creo recordar) unos hermanos que tenían un restaurante de comida rápida en Kiev cuando fueron sorprendidos por la invasión rusa.
Claro, esto no quiere decir que no te la cuelen, pero merecen toda la fiabilidad.
Rápidamente y desde el minuto uno se pusieron a disposición de las autoridades locales, empezaron por lo que sabían hacer: Cocinar y esas cosas, después empezaron a distribuir a domicilio a personas mayores, a sus mascotas, organizaron pequeños crowfunding para adquirir o materiales sanitarios necesarios como higiene femenina y sobre todo pañales y leche materna. Se les ocurrió pedir directamente en su canal de Telegram material desde zonas no afectadas directamente por la invasión a través de vehículos de voluntarios pero tuvieron tanto éxito que incluso llegaban de toda europa en cantidades importantes y gracias a empresas de logística que desinteresadamente distribuían el material, el movimiento fue un éxito. Es lo que tiene internet
Y lo más importante: SE DIERON CUENTA DE QUE UCRANIA NO ESTABA SOLA.
Ahí me enteré de que necesitaban "oidos" en equipos de teleco. Todo muy organizado.
A unos soldados se les ocurrió que montasen un crowfunding para comprar drones de aliexpress y fue un exito total, incluso les enviaban drones enteros.
A estos hermanos ya les venía grande el éxito y diversificaron las tareas pues les era imposible atender la cascada de ayudas que les llegaban de todas partes: Abrían la boca y se les inundaba de sus peticiones.
Un par de grandes personas al servicio de su patria, incluso les han intentado boicotear, lanzar falsas empresas fake... bueno, ya sabéis la de sinvergüenzas que hay por ahí..
Aquí vemos a uno (el otro hace la foto) con , creo, su primer dron que iba directamente a un taller de modding y de ahí en unas horas a lanzar bombas a los orcos.
Los dos chicos son también dos hermanos que luchan en primera línea y posan con su primer dron que necesitaban como el agua de mayo.


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)

estosiquevaadoler dijo:


> Que le pasa a carrascas?, ehsta floodeando a destajo. Espera, es final de mes y no habrá cubierto el cupo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Esta en fase de negación, dentro de poco dira que está cansado de la guerra y q si han ganado pero no convencido y otras gilipoceces por el estilo y desaparecerá un tiempo.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es que ni la puta ONU ni la Cruz Roja han abierto la puta boca, siendo los garantes de aquella rendición.
> 
> Si no abren una investigación ya, deberían disolver esas 2 instituciones de mierda. Basta ya.
> 
> Edito para decir que la siguiente rendición, que salgan los soldados con chalecos bomba y desgracien a unos cuantos orcos. Mejor eso que que te corten los huevos y te ejecuten unos degenerados.



Sólo de pensar la que le habrán hecho pasar a su comandante se me ponen los pelos de punta.

En cuanto a la cruz roja deberían enviar a la del negro para que les de unos cuantos abrazos y la llenen de piojos. Menudo paripé la de la imbécil esta.


----------



## favelados (30 Jul 2022)

La respuesta del Régimen a las manifestaciones anti-guerra un flash mob de jóvenes rusos

Vladimir Vladimirovich estamos contigo!

Algunos tuiteros los presentan como las juventudes putinianas en realidad son empleados de un gran almacen llamado Sima y parece que no les informaron que se trataba de un vídeo de apoyo al tío Vladimiro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2022)

el puente de crimea esta pidiendo a gritos una buena salva ATACMS


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desde luego que esta canallada tiene que investigarse , he visto varias teorías, desde un ataque OTAN para borrar pruebas hasta un ataque Wagner para eliminar pistas y pruebas de atrocidades cometidas y tapar el desvio y malversación de fondos destinados al campo de prisioneros
> 
> También hay otra cosa extraña ente muertos y heridos no hay guardias rusos o por el momento no se ha notificado nada de eso
> 
> ...



Los americanos, al parecer, envían Himars oxidados a los ucranianos pues los "restos" aportados por los rusos así lo demuestran, además se han fotografiado sobre un banco y NO en el lugar donde impactaron y antes de ser recogidos en su lugar original para demostrar que estaban dentro del centro de detención. Esto demuestra que los han trasladado de otros sitios.
La prueba definitiva es que el impacto proviene de la zona ocupada por los rusos y esto es irrefutable.
Son unos putos asesinos.

Los restos oxidados:


----------



## favelados (30 Jul 2022)

No se podia de saber!

Se monta el atasco en el ferry junto al puente de Kherson


----------



## ghawar (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Jul 2022)

Vídeo del puente ferroviario inutilizado grabado por militares rusos para una primera evaluación.


```
https://t.me/kherson_typical/2670
```


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (31 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2022)

Lunes martes y miercoles lluvias intensas anunciadas,,,eso puede ser nuevo,a que llevan como 2 meses sin llover


----------



## At4008 (31 Jul 2022)

IZYUM*Ukraine's 93rd Mechanized Brigade obliterate a Russian T-72B3 battle tank*








*Ukraine's Aerorozvidka "aerial reconnaissance" Forces drone-drop bombs on a Russian Infantry Fighter*


----------



## Nicors (31 Jul 2022)

San Petersburgo y la mafia Tambov, los primeros tratos de Putin con el crimen organizado


A finales de la primavera de 2012, Guennadios Petrov, principal encausado en la denominada Operación Troika contra la mafia rusa en Mallorca, en situación de libertad provisional y pendiente de juicio en España por supuestos delitos relacionados con el blanqueo de dinero procedente de...




www.google.com


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (31 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los americanos, al parecer, envían Himars oxidados a los ucranianos pues los "restos" aportados por los rusos así lo demuestran, además se han fotografiado sobre un banco y NO en el lugar donde impactaron y antes de ser recogidos en su lugar original para demostrar que estaban dentro del centro de detención. Esto demuestra que los han trasladado de otros sitios.
> La prueba definitiva es que el impacto proviene de la zona ocupada por los rusos y esto es irrefutable.
> Son unos putos asesinos.
> 
> ...


----------



## pep007 (31 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el puente de crimea esta pidiendo a gritos una buena salva ATACMS



Lastima no haber empezado con Himars y atacms antes..., la de vidas que se hubieran salvado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Izvestia.y Lenta.

Pravda no lo pública, el diario de cabecera de Putin está para la Ciencia Ficción Bélica.

Y Putin celebrando el Día de la Marina en el Golfo de Finlandia. No se acerca ni a 1.00 km de Crimea

*Según el gobernador, las tropas ucranianas atacaron con un dron el patio de la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol, cinco personas resultaron heridas, no hubo muertes.


El servicio de prensa de la Flota del Mar Negro, a su vez, dijo que los eventos fueron pospuestos*.


"*Temprano esta mañana, los Ukronazis decidieron arruinarnos el Día de la Marina. Objeto no identificado voló al patio del Cuartel General de la Flota, según datos preliminares se trata de un dron*


----------



## At4008 (31 Jul 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


>



Mi teoría es que esos POW estaban muy cerca del frente y que Ucrania está ralentizando la logística de los orcos con los ataques a puentes de las últimas semanas.

Está claro que si los orcos tienen que racionar la comida, no la van a compartir con los POW. Podría ser que esos POW llevaran semanas sin comer y que hubieran enfermado y hasta muerto varios de ellos.

Mi teoría es que los orcos han decidido quemarlos a todos para tapar crímenes y para ahorrarse la logística de mantenerlos.

Cuando se recuperen algunos territorios ocupados, estoy seguro de que vamos a conocer crímenes como los cometidos por los nazis durante la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

"Ustedes mismos serán ejecutados con sus chacales y embajadas. "Azov" es ahora todo el país", - la declaración oficial del comandante del regimiento "Azov" sobre el asesinato en masa de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Olenivka.

Comunicado oficial de Azov Nunca suelen publicar algo asi....

Y hablan de toda Ucrania ahora es Azov. Probablemente por la gran cantidad de solicitudes de ingreso que tienen ahora mismo. Esta ejecución sumaria ha provocado una gran ira por todo el país.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

Son cortitos estos rusos

La imagen de la prisión de Olenivka donde fueron asesinados 50 prisioneros de guerra parece mostrar posibles tumbas excavadas cerca del muro norte. Las posibles fosas parecen estar abiertas y excavadas recientemente el 27 (2 días antes de la explosión) y cubiertas el 30 (1 día después).


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Izvestia.y Lenta.
> 
> Pravda no lo pública, el diario de cabecera de Putin está para la Ciencia Ficción Bélica.
> 
> ...



Suena a false flag, hay q motivar a las tropas rusas y sobre todo q se recluten mas tontos


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

Hilo de masacre de prisioneros de guerra de Olenivka :

1) no era un cohete GMLRS
2) era un arma termobárica
3) Rusia lo montó y lo hizo (como de costumbre) de manera incompetente

En primer lugar: mantener a los prisioneros de guerra tan cerca del frente viola el artículo 19 de la Tercera Convención de Ginebra, lo que lo convierte en un crimen de guerra.

1/n



En segundo lugar: Olenivka está a unos 15 km del frente. No tiene sentido atacar un objetivo tan cerca del frente con cohetes GMLRS de largo alcance escasos y costosos, cuando uno podría usar proyectiles de artillería de 105 mm que cuestan alrededor del 0,4% de un cohete GMLRS.

2/n

En tercer lugar: Olenivka ha sido un conocido campo de concentración y prisioneros de guerra del DNR durante años (y una colonia penal durante décadas). Tanto es así que las esposas de los prisioneros de guerra lo sabían. Uno tiene que ser un troll ruso delirante o un propagandista para creer que Ucrania atacaría este objetivo.

3/n

En resumen: Rusia lo organizó. Rusia nunca quiso devolver a los defensores de Azovstal a Ucrania, donde recibirían la bienvenida de un héroe. Ejecutarlos daría lugar a cargos por crímenes de guerra y pondría en peligro a los prisioneros de guerra rusos en manos de Ucrania.
Al mismo tiempo, HIMARS dio esperanza a los ucranianos,
4/n

así que Rusia decidió escenificar el asesinato de los prisioneros de guerra como si los hubiera matado un cohete GMLRS para amortiguar la alegría de los ucranianos en HIMARS.
Los rusos hicieron lo mismo con CAESAR: bombardearon la ciudad de Donetsk, luego culparon a CAESAR presentando fragmentos de proyectiles de 152 mm disparados por la artillería rusa.

5/n

Pero, como en Donetsk, los rusos organizan el "ataque con cohetes" de manera incompetente, porque ninguno de ellos sabe cómo funciona un GMLRS.

Este es el edificio que fue atacado en Olenivka. Está hecho de ladrillos de hormigón con un techo de hojalata delgada... y todavía está en pie (!!) .

6/n

Gracias a rusia, puedo mostrarles lo que hace un misil GMLRS cuando golpea un edificio: paredes voladas, techos de concreto hechos añicos, barras de refuerzo rotas, todo aplastado y arrojado, y sin daños por fuego (!) . 7/n



Si comparamos un impacto GMLRS real con el escenario en Olenivka: allí la explosión fue tan débil que las camas ni siquiera se movieron una pulgada, no se voló un solo ladrillo, el pilar de acero no sufrió daños, pero hay daños masivos por fuego. .

PERO

8/n

Pero la prueba definitiva de que no se trataba de un cohete GMLRS es la falta de un cráter de impacto. Esta foto muestra un cráter de impacto GMLRS. En Olenivka - ninguno.

Los cohetes GMLRS M31 golpean un objetivo en un ángulo de 90 grados con Mach 4+ para atravesar techos y detonar en el interior (y también


para destruir el sistema de guía secreto, los componentes del GPS y los sensores en la punta del misil). El techo de hojalata del edificio en Olenivka es demasiado débil para aplastarlo y disparar un cohete GMLRS, por lo que tendría que haber un cráter de impacto/detonación en el medio de la habitación.

10/n

si hubiera golpeado un cohete GMLRS. no hay

Además, los cohetes M31 GMLRS contienen 51 lb de PBX-109, una mezcla de 64 % de RDX y 20 % de aluminio y 16 % de relleno de plástico HTPB/IPDI. El aluminio se usa para aumentar los efectos de las explosiones, pero no es un arma termobárica que queme al objetivo.

11/n

Si un cohete GMLRS hubiera golpeado a Olenivka, no habría ningún cuerpo quemado dentro... la explosión habría destrozado a todos, no quemados vivos.
Un arma termobárica quema a las víctimas y deja los cuerpos intactos.

12/n

Olenivka NO fue alcanzado por un cohete GMLRS.
Rusia usó un arma termobárica para quemar a los prisioneros de guerra mientras dormían. El daño del fuego al edificio y las víctimas, y el cráter de impacto faltante y la falta de daños por explosión lo demuestran.
Esto fue un asesinato premeditado, como en Katyn.

13/n

Me preguntaron cuál es mi teoría de los hechos: probablemente los rusos cerraron las puertas, dispararon municiones termobáricas RPO-A Shmel o MRO-A a través de las ventanas y luego esperaron hasta que todos estuvieran muertos.

Ambas armas han estado en el arsenal del DNR desde 2014 (foto de la izquierda).
14/.

Otra posibilidad es el uso de un cohete incendiario RPO-Z Shmel, que crea una bola de fuego caliente de 1.000 °C dentro de un edificio... pero no importa qué variante de Shmel se haya utilizado: los rusos asesinaron a más de 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos a sangre fría y luego intentaron culpar a los EE.UU. y Ucrania por ello.


----------



## Subprime (31 Jul 2022)

JA JA JA, Han atacado sevastopol con drones, defensa aérea, marca ACME


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los americanos, al parecer, envían Himars oxidados a los ucranianos pues los "restos" aportados por los rusos así lo demuestran, además se han fotografiado sobre un banco y NO en el lugar donde impactaron y antes de ser recogidos en su lugar original para demostrar que estaban dentro del centro de detención. Esto demuestra que los han trasladado de otros sitios.
> La prueba definitiva es que el impacto proviene de la zona ocupada por los rusos y esto es irrefutable.
> Son unos putos asesinos.
> 
> ...



No, eso te lo envían a tí quienes quieren hacerte creer lo de los restos oxidados...busca un poco más y encontrarás los restos en el sitio de impacto.
Además, utiliza la lógica y no te dejes llevar por la pasión.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Barril, fondo, rascar. 

Y después de las fotos les quitan esos uniformes y cascos. Que solo les quedan esos y se los tienen que poner otros para la siguiente sesión de fotos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (31 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> La respuesta del Régimen a las manifestaciones anti-guerra un flash mob de jóvenes rusos
> 
> Vladimir Vladimirovich estamos contigo!
> 
> Algunos tuiteros los presentan como las juventudes putinianas en realidad son empleados de un gran almacen llamado Sima y parece que no les informaron que se trataba de un vídeo de apoyo al tío Vladimiro




cada dia un paso mas cerca de north korea

no le daran verguenza ajena a kim jon putin estas cutreces?


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

Algo tienen o quieren esconder?

A la "Cruz Roja" no se le permitió la entrada a la colonia en Yelenovka. El CICR ha solicitado acceso a un campo de prisioneros de guerra controlado por Rusia. Según representantes de la organización, fueron denegadas.


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> JA JA JA, Han atacado sevastopol con drones, defensa aérea, marca ACME



Cuidado, eso apesta a false flag o puede ser un ataque de partisanos


Un bloguero militar ruso niega que haya habido un ataque al cuartel general naval y dice que el desfile fue cancelado por otras razones para solo 6 minutos después tener que retractarse de su desinformación.


----------



## Subprime (31 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuidado, eso apesta a false flag o puede ser un ataque de partisanos
> 
> 
> Un bloguero militar ruso niega que haya habido un ataque al cuartel general naval y dice que el desfile fue cancelado por otras razones para solo 6 minutos después tener que retractarse de su desinformación.



Como mentirosos los Rusos, tienen un largo historial, lo ponemos en cuarentena, a falta de confirmación


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 Jul 2022)

Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar



que recuerdos en 2003 cuando las hordas de izquierda se quejaban de que un tomahak impacto en una casa de badgad...aqui ni una SOLA protesta en los GOYAS


----------



## EGO (31 Jul 2022)

UP


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar



El glorioso ejercito ruso ha liberado Berestove... de edificios.


----------



## EGO (31 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El glorioso ejercito ruso ha liberado Berestove... de edificios.



Eran edificios nazis y contaminados por el NWO

Ahora el khan les construira unas dachas anti occidentales y resilentes al fascismo.


----------



## At4008 (31 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que recuerdos en 2003 cuando las hordas de izquierda se quejaban de que un tomahak impacto en una casa de badgad...aqui ni una SOLA protesta en los GOYAS



En 2003 salían los progres todas las semanas dando la turra con la guerra de Irak

Cuando salió Bardem a hacerse la foto con la bandera de Ucrania dije: este hijo de puta ha venido a hacerse la foto para usarla como excusa personal de que no sólo se opone a la guerra de Irak. Seguro que no lo volvemos a ver manifestándose por Ucrania.

Acerté. Bardem es un hijo de puta totalmente predecible.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que la moderación pasó a mejor vida. No creo que hagan nada aunque haya mil 'reports'





__





Reportar los post de Spam flood del -carrancas (Les explico como hacerlo)


El @-carrancas Esta llenando el sub foro de puro spam flood eso viola las reglas del foro, querido líder @calopez se sabe que en nuestra comunidad burbujera es muy "Diversa" sonrisa: y se acepta casi todo tipo de opiniones sin embargo el flood Spam claramente se penan con baneo, mandelo al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

Pero si tenéis a todos los podemoguers comunistas en el hilo de la chincheta masturbándose con Rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2022)

confirmado eres retrasado


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

El crucero "Moskva" participó en el desfile de hoy en Crimea temporalmente ocupada.


----------



## Spieluhr (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar



Parece como si hubiesen tirado una FOAB


----------



## uberales (31 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar



Ahora saldrá el imbécil de Portugal diciendo que era una ciudad vieja y mal hecha y los rusos les han hecho un favor. Esto lo ha dicho con la destrucción de Mariupol. Que era una ciudad vieja, con una mala organización y que así lo podrían reconstruir.


----------



## katiuss (31 Jul 2022)

Si te van a violar, lo mejor es bajarte los pantalones y disfrutar, que si sufres es tu culpa SIP...


----------



## Subprime (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (31 Jul 2022)

informan que los rusos están intentando restaurar el puente Antoniv.


HIMARS mira sus esfuerzos con una


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## moncton (31 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> informan que los rusos están intentando restaurar el puente Antoniv.
> 
> 
> HIMARS mira sus esfuerzos con una
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141741



Pues eso, eso, que reparen

Y esta noche, mas HIMARS!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## duncan (31 Jul 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse aún no lo he visto pero por el título no os lo recomiendo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## keylargof (31 Jul 2022)

Dejo esto y upeo




__





Rusia acaba de perder su vehículo número 5000. Video y risas aseguradas


Para celebrar la destrucción del vehículo número 5000 (según Oryx) de los orcos, unos chavales han hecho un video conmemorativo auténticamente desternillante: Perder 5000 vehículos en una operación militar de 3 días, nueva marca del imperio de los borrachos border line.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## keylargof (31 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Son un meme


----------



## keylargof (31 Jul 2022)

Feliz día de la Marina Ruski!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)

Un analisis ecuanime, muy bien.
Pero eso de que jerson no va a caer porque va a estar al alcance de la artilleria rusa al otro lado no lo veo, pues es truñifera artilleria con poco gas desde que llegaron los himars y las guarniciones de jerson sencillamente al ser invasores caeran rapido. Ahora la artilleria ya solo sirve para terrorismo basicamente. Otra cosa es que lo que indican esos fuegos es que el asalto seria por zaporilla asi que igual se estan dado cosas por supuestas.



duncan dijo:


> Putinejos abstenerse aún no lo he visto pero por el título no os lo recomiendo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)

rusadas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Feliz día de la Marina Ruski!!



Cabronazo, me he reído.


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

Se rumorea esto, no hay todavía confirmación

Varias fuentes informan que el infame soldado ruso que se grabó a sí mismo torturando a un prisionero de guerra ucraniano ha sido eliminado. Descansa en el infierno


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No, eso te lo envían a tí quienes quieren hacerte creer lo de los restos oxidados...busca un poco más y encontrarás los restos en el sitio de impacto.
> Además, utiliza la lógica y no te dejes llevar por la pasión.



Mereces cortarte las venas por tu avatar. si necesits ayuda me avisas, traidor.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Jul 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se rumorea esto, no hay todavía confirmación
> 
> Varias fuentes informan que el infame soldado ruso que se grabó a sí mismo torturando a un prisionero de guerra ucraniano ha sido eliminado. Descansa en el infierno



Si me entero lo pongo, pero me huele que los ruskis lo han entregado.
La clásica jugada del acojonamiento colectivo: Se entrega la rata al gato y patada a seguir.
Espero tenga una lenta y larga agonía.


----------



## neutral295 (31 Jul 2022)

La Armada rusa recibió el submarino Belgorod, el más largo del mundo. Este llevará torpedos con capacidad nuclear Poseidón, cuyas ojivas de varios megatones podrían causar ondas radiactivas que dejarían inhabitables franjas de la costa objetivo del impacto durante décadas.

Según el Instituto Naval de los Estados Unidos (USNI por sus siglas en inglés), el proyecto fue oficialmente entregado a la flote norte de la Marina rusa la semana pasada en sus cuarteles generales de Severodvinsk, en el delta del río Dvina, que desemboca en el Mar Blanco, un golfo del Mar de Barents, en el Océano Ártico. En la ceremonia de entrega, la Marina rusa resaltó que es un ‘submarino de rescate’, olvidándose de su función de ataque nuclear estratégico.

Van a dejar EEUU como un crater lunar, jaja.


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Mereces cortarte las venas por tu avatar. si necesits ayuda me avisas, traidor.



Eres ridículo.

Antes había personas inteligentes, estrategas , que no se casaban con nadie, pero que analizaban los escenarios bélicos sin el sesgo ideológico...
A quienes tú defiendes es a esos que quieren acabar con lo que pretendes defender. 

Vladimir Putin es un ruso que defiende a su país del acoso de la OTAN, y está en su derecho.
Si la OTAN no hubiese ido a tocarle los cojones , seguirían todos los rusos en donde estuvieron hasta ahora, en Rusia.

El de mi avatar , seguro que defendería a los rusos de la mafia NWO LGTBI y sobre todo DE LOS NAZIS. 

Te crees que estás defendiendo los valores occidentales contra los comunistas???       entonces mejor córtate tú las venas.


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

Un interesante hilo de K.Galeev, faltan imágenes como de costumbre , forovisitasmaspelas.calvocom solo permite 5
En el comenta la procedencia de las bajas rusas, califica a Moscú como imperio colonial caro de mantener las regiones mas productivas son saqueadas para mantenerlo, mientras el resto se desangra Moscú resiste usando al resto



Las noticias regionales rusas pueden ser bastante informativas:

"Ahora hay escasez de lugares en los cementerios de Nizhny Tagil"


Nizhny Tagil se encuentra en los Urales. Es una de las ciudades rusas más industrializadas. Metalurgia, química, maquinaria. Uralvagonzavod, que generalmente se considera el mayor productor militar ruso, se encuentra en esta ciudad.


A pesar de su producción industrial masiva, Nizhny Tagil es una de las ciudades de la región que se está reduciendo más rápidamente. La gente muere o se va. Todos los ingresos de la industria son absorbidos por el insaciable Moscú, mientras que los lugareños solo obtienen el aire y el agua envenenados.


Como casi toda la parte oriental del país, el Óblast de Ekaterimburgo, donde se encuentra Tagil, se convirtió en un proveedor masivo de carne de cañón para la Operación Especial de Putin en Ucrania. Consulta el número de muertes confirmadas por región por Mediazona zona.media/casualties...





La asimetría geográfica de las bajas rusas en Ucrania es impresionante. Considere el siguiente ejemplo. Hasta ahora, Moscú tiene menos muertes confirmadas (11) que Kamchatka (14). Población de Moscú - 11,9 millones, Kamchatka - 312 mil. Moscú tiene 38 veces más personas pero menos bajas





Esto es Kamchatka. Se encuentra a medio mundo de distancia de Ucrania, al otro lado del mar de Bering desde Alaska. Y esta región escasamente poblada que tiene 38 veces menos gente que Moscú, perdió más gente en Ucrania que en la capital

¿Cómo es eso posible?


Rusia no es una "nación". Es el último imperio colonial. Su metrópoli se localiza en el Furstenstadt de Moscú. Es la megalópolis más septentrional del mundo, situada más alejada de los cursos de agua y sobre suelo infértil. Es demasiado caro para alimentar



En un imperio tan centralizado como Rusia, la opinión de los moscovitas es de vital importancia para el Kremlin. Invierten todos sus esfuerzos y recursos para que Moscú no sienta molestia alguna. El resto del imperio será succionado en beneficio de Moscú

wsj.com/articles/in-russias-...

Incluso las regiones más productivas son succionadas para alimentar a Moscú. Entonces Moscú puede usarlos nuevamente como proveedores de carne de cañón. Revise todos los anuncios con "contratos militares a corto plazo" y notará que se centran en los beneficios materiales. 200 000 al mes, cero ideología. El dinero habla


Aún así, eso no explica toda la asimetría de bajas. Sí, es mucho más fácil atraer a los provincianos indigentes que a los moscovitas con unos pocos miles de dólares. Aún así, incluso en tiempos de paz, Moscú tenía *toneladas* de militares y paramilitares alojados allí. ¿Por qué no hay víctimas entonces?


Lo más probable es que los Siloviki de Moscú se salven de la guerra. Si Moscú sufre casi cero bajas, significa que probablemente esté en la posición más privilegiada de Rusia. No son enviados al frente

Incluso sus colegas de San Petersburgo tienen menos suerte.


Mientras tanto, la provincia de Siloviki sufre bajas masivas, incluidos los oficiales superiores. El 20 de marzo, en un día, enterró a todos los líderes de Vladimir SOBR, la rama SWAT de la Guardia Nacional. Los cuatro tenientes coroneles de Vladimir fueron KIA en Ucrania



Lo peculiar de Rusia no es que sus prácticas sean sin precedentes malas u horribles. Recuerdan mucho lo que las potencias occidentales hicieron con sus colonias. Es que Rusia es el último imperio colonial europeo que aún existe. fin






__





Thread by kamilkazani: Russian regional news can be quite informative: &... - PingThread


Russian regional news can be quite informative: "There's now a shortage of places on Nizhny Tagil graveyards"



www.pingthread.com


----------



## wireless1980 (31 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La Armada rusa recibió el submarino Belgorod, el más largo del mundo. Este llevará torpedos con capacidad nuclear Poseidón, cuyas ojivas de varios megatones podrían causar ondas radiactivas que dejarían inhabitables franjas de la costa objetivo del impacto durante décadas.
> 
> Según el Instituto Naval de los Estados Unidos (USNI por sus siglas en inglés), el proyecto fue oficialmente entregado a la flote norte de la Marina rusa la semana pasada en sus cuarteles generales de Severodvinsk, en el delta del río Dvina, que desemboca en el Mar Blanco, un golfo del Mar de Barents, en el Océano Ártico. En la ceremonia de entrega, la Marina rusa resaltó que es un ‘submarino de rescate’, olvidándose de su función de ataque nuclear estratégico.
> 
> Van a dejar EEUU como un crater lunar, jaja.



Otro pozo sin fondo donde tirar dinero los próximos 20 años. A ver si construyen 20 más.


----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (31 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Otra guerra en Europa, no por favor.


----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)

Siento el offtopic, si esto avanza tendremos que crear otro hilo, o yo que se


----------



## paconan (31 Jul 2022)

Ridículos hasta mas no poder

En #Tyumen , #Russia , las autoridades locales colocaron carteles celebrando el Día de la Marina Rusa. Sin embargo, los carteles muestran el portaaviones USS George HW Bush de la Armada #US :




Hoy es el Día de la Marina Rusa. Aquí estoy yo inspeccionando el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

Se informa que el ejército ucraniano atacó el almacén de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Skadovsk, región de Kherson


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Jul 2022)

Y imientras tanto los rusos siguen donando sus tanques al Ejercito Ucraniano


----------



## ELVR (31 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Cada vez estoy más convencido de que este tío es gafe


----------



## neutral295 (31 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Otro pozo sin fondo donde tirar dinero los próximos 20 años. A ver si construyen 20 más.



Putin va a dejar sin gas a toda Europa si no pagan en rublos, jaja. Con la crisis economica que se avecina en EEUU y sus aliados, fortalecerá el comunismo de la antigua URRS que los asalariados no sabían que era el paro. Putin hace cada día más fuerte el comunismo.En la UE viene la hambruna porque el capitalismo yanqui es un fracaso para un asalariado como tu.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (31 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin va a dejar sin gas a toda Europa si no pagan en rublos, jaja. Con la crisis economica que se avecina en EEUU y sus aliados, fortalecerá el comunismo de la antigua URRS que los asalariados no sabían que era el paro. Putin hace cada día más fuerte el comunismo.En la UE viene la hambruna porque el capitalismo yanqui es un fracaso para un asalariado como tu.



La clase trabajadora siempre ha vivido peor en los países comunistas, y eso es algo que nunca va a cambiar por que es inherente al sistema.


----------



## neutral295 (31 Jul 2022)

S_P_Doraemon dijo:


> La clase trabajadora siempre ha vivido peor en los países comunistas, y eso es algo que nunca va a cambiar por que es inherente al sistema.



Eso es lo que te hace creer la propaganda yanqui, para seguir siendo un esclavo y encima vacunado. La propaganda yanqui cuando les intereses sacaran una estadistica falsa de la viruela del mono en Rusia donde todo el.mundo muere por no vacunarse. Tu te lo tragarás porque lo dirán las tvs corruptas españolas. Que pasa con Bielorrusia donde están los millones de muertos por coronatimo? Que nunca se tragó su presidente


----------



## repompero (31 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Siento el offtopic, si esto avanza tendremos que crear otro hilo, o yo que se



HA sido ir el Pedro Sanchez para allá y armarla. ¿No se puede estar quieto, ni en verano?


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Jul 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hilo de masacre de prisioneros de guerra de Olenivka :
> 
> 1) no era un cohete GMLRS
> 2) era un arma termobárica
> ...



Con permiso de Polux, cito tu exposición que es más completa a cómo yo lo hice y que en todo caso suscribo en su totalidad:

*NOS LEEN? 
SÍ, NOS LEEN.*

Luis del Pino, mi querido Luis del Pino, que me tiene el corazón dividido con tus comentarios sobre la guerra de Ucrania.
Sé que nos lees, bien tú, bien tus informantes y tanto el "hilo chincheta" como el presente que surgió como alternativa a tanto insulto, inexactitudes, odios, imbecilidades y opiniones de gente absolutamente neófita que se creen casi ayatolás y un marcado carácter rusófilo y de odio hacia las sociedad occidental.
Me refiero a tu programa del día 30 de Julio del sábado pasado "La inflación se sitúa en los peores datos desde hace más de 30 años...//..//"
Me veo en la obligación de elevar mi más enérgica protesta ante lo expuesto en el sentido de que los prisioneros de Azovstal, retenidos en un "centro de detención" fueron bombardeados por los mismos ucranianos y que se castró al soldado ucraniano para enmascarar el fallo y posible escándalo que había cometido Ucrania bombardeando los suyos...además (sigues diciendo en tu ignorancia) "cómo iban los rusos a bombardearse a sí mismos?"
Deberías revisar la secuencia de los hechos y las afirmaciones que has hecho públicas que no puedo imputar más que a tu muy reciente enfermedad y a la ignorancia supina en estos temas tan terribles como importantísimos para occidente; de hecho se dirime en Ucrania el futuro de Occidente, no sólo el de Europa.

Créeme que criticar a las medidas europeas en TODOS tus programas semanales y afirmar que somos occidente los que las estamos padeciendo y arruinando es de una demagogia fuera de lo común y que JAMÁS pensé que saldría de tu boca.
Para terminar (quiero hacerlo corto), sabes que en unos 25 años Europa ha sufrido el vendaval pseudoecologista dirigido por el Kremlin que enarbolaba las energías "limpias y que estamos destruyendo el planeta" y todas esas sandeces para generar una dependencia energética de países tan conflictivos como Africa del Norte y Rusia; pues bien, aquí lo tenemos pues no hay un solo país europeo que sea geoestratégicamente independiente en sus necesidades energéticas. Sí, el putinato se friega las manos: Objetivo conseguido por los imbéciles de siempre.

Coincidimos en muchos temas y te oigo todas las semanas, si no todo sí algunas partes de tu programa y te admiro.
Pero, por favor no sigas enarbolando la bandera rusa con tu ignorancia, nos va la civilización occidental en este "conflicto", lo llamas así?

Anda, sé buen chico y lee el post de Polux al que he citado para que te enteres de algo. Sé que lo harás.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Jul 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ejemplo de ciudad arrasada por los orcorrusos. No dejan ni un edificio sin reventar



Joder pobre gente! qué habrá sido de ellos?


----------



## wireless1980 (31 Jul 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin va a dejar sin gas a toda Europa si no pagan en rublos, jaja. Con la crisis economica que se avecina en EEUU y sus aliados, fortalecerá el comunismo de la antigua URRS que los asalariados no sabían que era el paro. Putin hace cada día más fuerte el comunismo.En la UE viene la hambruna porque el capitalismo yanqui es un fracaso para un asalariado como tu.



¿Qué esperas a marcharte a disfrutar de la autentica salud a Rusia?
Lo esclavos negros tampoco sabían lo que era el paro. IGNORANTE


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Eres ridículo.
> 
> Antes había personas inteligentes, estrategas , que no se casaban con nadie, pero que analizaban los escenarios bélicos sin el sesgo ideológico...
> A quienes tú defiendes es a esos que quieren acabar con lo que pretendes defender.
> ...



Mira como tiemblo.
Me lo has puesto fácil, al ignore y punto.
El nombre del archivo eres tu.


----------



## Wein (31 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Con permiso de Polux, cito tu exposición que es más completa a cómo yo lo hice y que en todo caso suscribo en su totalidad:
> 
> *NOS LEEN?
> SÍ, NOS LEEN.*
> ...



El que ha escrito eso es bobo, precisamente la energia renovable es la que nos va a dar la independencia energética a los europeos.


----------



## ghawar (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Ago 2022)

Este fue el único genocidio 'serbio" reconocido internacionalmente.

Te podrías ahogar en la sangre de tanto asesinado pero lo seguirías negando. Como los nazis niegan las matanzas de judíos. Asco infinito.










Srebrenica massacre | Facts, History, & Photos


Srebrenica massacre, slaying of more than 7,000 Bosniak (Bosnian Muslim) boys and men, perpetrated by Bosnian Serb forces in Srebrenica, a town in eastern Bosnia and Herzegovina, in July 1995. In addition to the killings, more than 20,000 civilians were expelled from the area—a process known as...



www.britannica.com





"*Srebrenica massacre, slaying of more than 7,000 Bosniak (Bosnian Muslim) boys and men, perpetrated by Bosnian Serb forces in **Srebrenica*, a town in eastern Bosnia and Herzegovina, in July 1995. In addition to the killings, more than 20,000 civilians were expelled from the area—a process known as ethnic cleansing. The massacre, which was the worst episode of mass murder within Europe since World War II, helped galvanize the West to press for a cease-fire that ended three years of warfare on Bosnia’s territory (_see_ Bosnian conflict). However, it left deep emotional scars on survivors and created enduring obstacles to political reconciliation among Bosnia’s ethnic groups


----------



## favelados (1 Ago 2022)

Los rusos sacan por fin la ingeniería buena, han forrado el puente de Nova Khakova de gruesas placas de acero...


----------



## Plasteriano (1 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso es lo que te hace creer la propaganda yanqui, para seguir siendo un esclavo y encima vacunado. La propaganda yanqui cuando les intereses sacaran una estadistica falsa de la viruela del mono en Rusia donde todo el.mundo muere por no vacunarse. Tu te lo tragarás porque lo dirán las tvs corruptas españolas. Que pasa con Bielorrusia donde están los millones de muertos por coronatimo? Que nunca se tragó su presidente



Como eres una rata cretina con cero respeto por la realidad y que vive en una humillación permanente, coherentemente tienes que inventarte una realidad paralela al antojo de tu caprichito majadero para no arrojarte a las vías del tren y acabar de una vez con tanto fracaso. Lo más descojonante de todo es que cuánto más chillas que no eres una rata, más caro lo pagas y más caro que lo vas pagar, como el subnormal ese que va llorando por los hilos porque en su locura cree que la culpa de su virginidad la tiene la OTAN, o el otro comemierda que vive en el foro para resubir los hilos que mariconísimamente le aumentan la autoestimita.

Y coherentemente antes te cortarías un brazo que hablar de esto:

_



AGENCIA DE NOTICIAS RUSA
TASS

SOCHI, 24 de noviembre. /TASS/.

*El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, está satisfecho con los avances en la vacunación de las fuerzas armadas.*

En una reunión con los miembros del gobierno, Putin dijo que su consejo a todos era que se sometieran a la vacunación y revacunación a tiempo, lo cual es extremadamente importante.

Dijo que para lograr un nivel deseable de inmunización había que cumplir la primera fase de la vacunación para proceder a la revacunación a tiempo.

"Entonces nuestro pueblo estará protegido al grado que lo está en las fuerzas armadas. En el ejército hay orden. Es cierto que allí la gente es joven y sana, por regla general. Pero el procedimiento de revacunación se ha llevado a cabo y la gente se siente segura y sigue cumpliendo con su deber", dijo Putin.

Dijo que "en otras organizaciones militares en la primera etapa hubo problemas bastante graves relacionados con el COVID, aunque la gente allí es joven y sana".

"Lamentablemente, hubo algunas pérdidas de personal debido a esta enfermedad. Pero, después de pasar por la amarga fase de familiarización con esta enfermedad y de organizar la vacunación y revacunación, la situación se normalizó en todo el estamento militar del país", dijo.

Putin llamó a proceder "por este camino con calma, sin hacer aspavientos ni imponer este procedimiento a la gente, mediante la persuasión y tomando las decisiones necesarias a tiempo".

"Cuento con los líderes de las regiones de Rusia, a quienes se les dio la oportunidad desde el principio de tomar decisiones a partir de las realidades de tal o cual territorio. Cuento con su espíritu de Estado y con el cumplimiento diligente de sus obligaciones en este sentido", dijo Putin a los gobernadores.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_O de esto:


----------



## terro6666 (1 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Qué esperas a marcharte a disfrutar de la autentica salud a Rusia?
> Lo esclavos negros tampoco sabían lo que era el paro. IGNORANTE



En Rusia no dejan entrar retrasados ya tienen bastantes para tener que acoger a los oligofrenicos de otros países.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Ago 2022)

Vuelvo brevemente a recordar el tema del A-10 porque he encontrado este video que ilustra lo que decía. Cuidado con enzarzarte con un A-10 en combate aéreo. Aquí dándole caña a un F16.

A-10 vs F-16


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Ago 2022)

Con respecto a los soldados quemados vivos fueron los orcorrusos 100% seguro estoy haciendo un análisis detallado de los hechos recopilando diferentes fuentes pero fueron los mismos autores de Bucha y Malaysia 117, no hay ninguna duda


Vuelvo a los mapas

La situación es la siguiente: 






orcorrusos siguen manteniendo un ligero empuje en el Dombass mucho menor desde que llegaran los HIMARS 

Ucranianos presionan donde escribi 1 , 2 y 3 siendo el empuje un poco mas fuerte en Kherson 

Es probable que Kherson caiga o en su defecto Izium, en el punto 2 es probable un avance pero los orcorrusos están acumulando su artillería cerca de la central nuclear Enerhodar la cual los orcorrusos son muy capaces de volar no exagero. 

Lo que si sugieren los hechos es que orcurrusos no pueden defender esos 3 puntos que coloque han tenido que ceder terreno poco pero han cedido. 

Lo de Kherson puede durar meses incluso años pero los orcorrusos pueden perder por corrosión osea son sometidos a tanto desgaste que la corrocion hace que sus lineas colapsen a largo plazo


----------



## asakopako (1 Ago 2022)

amego @*_* Рокоссовский , vaya destrozo que te ha hecho el hijo de puta del moderata con tu hilo de las fotos.

Era de los mejores hilos, para enseñar a la niñorratada lo que son de verdad las guerras. Que no son mapitas pintados de colores ni libros de generales prusianos muertos hace 200 años. Que muchos pretenden forear sobre la guerra con un monóculo desde la sala de mapas.

Estaría bien que volvieras a subir las fotos a servidores que acepten gore, porque aquí en burbuja el moderador es un maricón follarrusos y no te va a ayudar en nada. Ya has visto de lo que ha valido tu hilo sobre carratrancas.


----------



## pepetemete (1 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Mira como tiemblo.
> Me lo has puesto fácil, al ignore y punto.
> El nombre del archivo eres tu.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142216




Estos son los argumentos sólidos de esta pandilla... 
Por sus actos les conocerás... jamás podrán ganar NADA , llevan la derrota escrita en la frente.


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

Otra victima de novichok? lo raro es que lo dejaran salir, sabe demasiado fue el artífice de las privatizaciones y los oligarcas


31 de julio: el ex asesor del Kremlin, Anatoly Chubais, hospitalizado en estado crítico con síntomas neurológicos en Europa. Había desertado a Europa desde #Russia en marzo.


Anatoly Chubais, quien renunció como asesor principal del Kremlin poco después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, fue hospitalizado el domingo en un país de Europa occidental en estado crítico con síntomas de un raro trastorno neurológico. El Sr. Chubais se había entumecido repentinamente en sus manos y piernas, le dijo su esposa, Avodtya Smirnova, a la periodista rusa Ksenia Sobchak.



*Un exasesor del Kremlin es hospitalizado en Europa.*

El político opositor Aleksei A. Navalny fue envenenado en 2020 con el agente químico Novichok. En 2015, el político opositor Vladimir Kara-Murza también sufrió síntomas compatibles con una intoxicación .

No está claro qué le sucedió a Chubais, aunque la noticia de su repentina enfermedad llamó la atención sobre una serie de episodios en los que los opositores al Kremlin han sido envenenados.

Alexander V. Litvinenko , ex agente del FSB, la agencia sucesora de la KGB, murió por envenenamiento con polonio 210 radiactivo en Londres en 2006.









A former Kremlin adviser is hospitalized in Europe.


Anatoly Chubais, who resigned and left Russia in March, had grown numb in his hands and legs.




www.nytimes.com






Fue Chubais quien dirigió la reforma de privatización que creó la oligarquía rusa. Este economista liberal de San Petersburgo organizó la migración en cadena del equipo de Sobchak, incluido Vladimir Putin, al Kremlin. Es uno de los principales (si no *el* principal) creadores de la Rusia moderna.


----------



## At4008 (1 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otra victima de novichok? lo raro es que lo dejaran salir, sabe demasiado fue el artífice de las privatizaciones y los oligarcas
> 
> 
> 31 de julio: el ex asesor del Kremlin, Anatoly Chubais, hospitalizado en estado crítico con síntomas neurológicos en Europa. Había desertado a Europa desde #Russia en marzo.
> ...




A ese lo ha vacunado Putin con Novichok


----------



## neutral295 (1 Ago 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Como eres una rata cretina con cero respeto por la realidad y que vive en una humillación permanente, coherentemente tienes que inventarte una realidad paralela al antojo de tu caprichito majadero para no arrojarte a las vías del tren y acabar de una vez con tanto fracaso. Lo más descojonante de todo es que cuánto más chillas que no eres una rata, más caro lo pagas y más caro que lo vas pagar, como el subnormal ese que va llorando por los hilos porque en su locura cree que la culpa de su virginidad la tiene la OTAN, o el otro comemierda que vive en el foro para resubir los hilos que mariconísimamente le aumentan la autoestimita.
> 
> Y coherentemente antes te cortarías un brazo que hablar de esto:
> 
> ...



Esa es propaganda yanqui, a mi tus noticias capitalistas me las paso por el forro, eres el gran MENTIROSO. Djokovic no se ha vacunado ¿cuantos tenistas han muerto por darle la mano al terminar un partido? pedazo de embustero, decir que los no vacunados matan a los vacunados, entonces para que mierda te quieres vacunar? ahora te meterán la vacuna del mono y luego la del cambio climático, a ver cuando estos HDLGP de norteamericano meten cianuro en las vacunas y os morís todos para tener un planeta mejor.


----------



## neutral295 (1 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Qué esperas a marcharte a disfrutar de la autentica salud a Rusia?
> Lo esclavos negros tampoco sabían lo que era el paro. IGNORANTE



En cuanto me llame Putin para dejar preñada a las rusas y hacer grande a Rusia. España es una mierda más de los EEUU donde mucha gente no llega a final de mes, pero a ti como gran egoísta español, también te llegará el virus del capitalismo norteamericano, eso no tiene vacuna, jaja, solo hay que hijos de puta.


----------



## keylargof (1 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otra victima de novichok? lo raro es que lo dejaran salir, sabe demasiado fue el artífice de las privatizaciones y los oligarcas
> 
> 
> 31 de julio: el ex asesor del Kremlin, Anatoly Chubais, hospitalizado en estado crítico con síntomas neurológicos en Europa. Había desertado a Europa desde #Russia en marzo.
> ...



Esto es un buen aviso a navegantes. Si yo fuera un oligarca/asesor del Kremlin iría pensando en salir de Rusia cargando leches y en pedir cambio de identidad y protección para mi y mi familia a cambio de información. Lo contrario es pasar el resto de tu vida colaborando con crímenes de guerra y a la espera del día en que Botoxin o muy allegados decidan darte matarile.


----------



## At4008 (1 Ago 2022)

Los rusos tienen mucha costumbre de envenenar. Es parte de su cultura.



1973 - Camp David - Brezhnev asegurándose de que Nixon bebe de la copa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Ago 2022)

En la guerra de los Balcanes solo hubo un ''genocidio" según el criterio de la ONU. El de Sebrenica. Pero muchos otros actos casi pueden ser considerados genocidios, entre ellos los perpetrados por los croatas (algunas fuentes sí que los llaman genocidio, la misma Wikipedia). Ver más abajo.

Cómo cojones voy a negar yo eso 

Salvajadas las hubo por todas partes, pero las principales fueron perpetradas por los serbios: Sebrenica, sitio Sarajevo y violaciónasiva de mujeres.

Tú como siempre nos traes lo que te interesa y callas sobre los demás. No te interesa la verdad, solo la propaganda. Te recuerdo que la discusion ha comenzado cuando tú has traído a colación el "genocidio contra los serbios".

De todas formas no dejo de apreciar que has reconocido los crímenes de los serbios, es un avance.











Matanza del Valle del Lašva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





"Los crímenes fueron cometidos por el brazo armado de la comunidad croata de Bosnia-Herzegovina y auspiciados por sus líderes políticos y militares contra sus pares bosnios, de credo musulmán. Bajo los preceptos del liderazgo croata eran considerados una _interferencia para la toma de la región del valle de Lašva_, una región estratégica de lo que hoy día es la nación de Bosnia-Herzegovina.

La campaña, planeada en mayo de 1992, y que se ejecutó hasta abril de 1993, se desarrolló como la forma más efectiva de lograr los objetivos decididos por los nacionalistas croatas en noviembre de 1991.[1]

Así, los bosnios del valle de Lašva serían objeto de persecuciones de tipo político, racial y religioso,[2]llevadas a cabo de forma totalmente deliberada. Ocasionaron graves prejuicios, como la discriminación racial contra el pueblo bosnio, en el contexto de la amplia acción militar de la que fueron objeto los civiles en los ataques padecidos en la región.[3]Sus mayores consecuencias se vieron en forma de matanzas en grupo, violaciones de mujeres y niñas, aprisionamiento en campos de detención (luego transformados en campos de exterminio), en la destrucción del patrimonio cultural y sus monumentos, así como daños a la propiedad privada. Estos actos fueron seguidos por una auténtica propaganda anti-bosnia, particularmente en los municipios de Vitez, Busovača, Novi Travnik y Kiseljak.

El *Tribunal Internacional de Crímenes de guerra para la ex-Yugoslavia (ICTY)* ha considerado probados estos hechos en sus sentencias, hechos calificados como crímenes contra la humanidad, emitiendo veredictos de condena contra los líderes políticos y militares croatas a los que ha juzgado por ellos, siendo el más notable Dario Kordić.[2]


----------



## Nicors (1 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se rumorea esto, no hay todavía confirmación
> 
> Varias fuentes informan que el infame soldado ruso que se grabó a sí mismo torturando a un prisionero de guerra ucraniano ha sido eliminado. Descansa en el infierno



Jolín pena no lo cogieran para desollarlo.


----------



## moncton (1 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto es un buen aviso a navegantes. Si yo fuera un oligarca/asesor del Kremlin iría pensando en salir de Rusia cargando leches y en pedir cambio de identidad y protección para mi y mi familia a cambio de información. Lo contrario es pasar el resto de tu vida colaborando con crímenes de guerra y a la espera del día en que Botoxin o muy allegados decidan darte matarile.



No creo que haya un solo oligarca que no sepa los riesgos que conlleva el estar ahi, llevan 40 años a cara de perro sobreviviendo en un entorno darwinista extremo. Los que han llegado a la cima tienen muchos muertos en el armario como para sorprenderse de estas movidas, que son las tipicas del KGB de toda la vida

Como los capos de la mafia o los de los carteles mexicanos, saben que cualquier dia les pueden dar matarile asi que se aseguran de extraer lo maximo que puedan. 

Y si se cargan a otro, mejor, mas oportunidades


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Vuelvo brevemente a recordar el tema del A-10 porque he encontrado este video que ilustra lo que decía. Cuidado con enzarzarte con un A-10 en combate aéreo. Aquí dándole caña a un F16.
> 
> A-10 vs F-16



¿ Y ? también el Su-25 es muy maniobrable y se ha utilizado para exhibiciones acrobáticas incluso.

En el mundo real el 90% de las situaciones el F-16 engancharía con el radar al A-10 o al Su-25 fuera de su rango visual o por lo menos de la distancia de cañón y le mandaría un misil.


----------



## Chaini (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (1 Ago 2022)

Chaini dijo:


>



Mejor que le mande un wassap a sus padres para que empiecen a mirar modelo y color del coche que se van a poder comprar, que me parece que en las proximas semanas va a haber mucha demanda


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Y ? también el Su-25 es muy maniobrable y se ha utilizado para exhibiciones acrobáticas incluso.
> 
> En el mundo real el 90% de las situaciones el F-16 engancharía con el radar al A-10 o al Su-25 fuera de su rango visual o por lo menos de la distancia de cañón y le mandaría un misil.



No te cras. Que vuelan rozando las copas de los arboles o mas bajo. No es facil ver ni, con el radar a estos 2 pajaros. Y el A-10 lleva una parejita de AIM-120 debajo del ala. Pero vamos, en ningun caso digo que un avión de ataque a tierra sea superior a un caza. Para nada. Solo queria remarcar que no es tan inferior como algunos creen.


----------



## keylargof (1 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Mejor que le mande un wassap a sus padres para que empiecen a mirar modelo y color del coche que se van a poder comprar, que me parece que en las proximas semanas va a haber mucha demanda



Estoy seguro de que el padre en cuanto ha visto el video ha ido raùdo a su concesionario Lada màs cercano


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que el padre en cuanto ha visto el video ha ido raùdo a su concesionario Lada màs cercano


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Esa es propaganda yanqui, a mi tus noticias capitalistas me las paso por el forro, eres el gran MENTIROSO. Djokovic no se ha vacunado ¿cuantos tenistas han muerto por darle la mano al terminar un partido? pedazo de embustero, decir que los no vacunados matan a los vacunados, entonces para que mierda te quieres vacunar? ahora te meterán la vacuna del mono y luego la del cambio climático, a ver cuando estos HDLGP de norteamericano meten cianuro en las vacunas y os morís todos para tener un planeta mejor.



Y luego os quejáis cuando llega Colón y os pega a todos la viruela y casi os extermina...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> En cuanto me llame Putin para dejar preñada a las rusas y hacer grande a Rusia. España es una mierda más de los EEUU donde mucha gente no llega a final de mes, pero a ti como gran egoísta español, también te llegará el virus del capitalismo norteamericano, eso no tiene vacuna, jaja, solo hay que hijos de puta.



Allí no quieren a los panchiponis para preñar a rusas. Sewría un retroceso.


----------



## neutral295 (1 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y luego os quejáis cuando llega Colón y os pega a todos la viruela y casi os extermina...



Si, ahora me quieres hacer creer que habían vacunas en la época de Colon, eso se lo dices a un vacunado que tragará, jaja. las vacunas no sirven para nada, es una mentira de la historia de la medicina. La gran plandemia mortal que lleva desde marzo del 2020 no me ha matado sin vacunarme, tengo conocidos que están bajo tierra estando vacunados, jaja, los médicos dicen que se han muerto de cáncer, jaja, y yo me lo voy a creer a estos corruptos vendidos al dinero de la OMS.


----------



## neutral295 (1 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Allí no quieren a los panchiponis para preñar a rusas. Sewría un retroceso.



EEUU te lo puedes meter por el culo y a sus millonarios asesinos.


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

Chubais ,ahora es una supuesta victima de Novichok, declaraciones diciembre 2021 poco antes de empezar la operación especial de Putin

*Chubais predijo la pérdida de Rusia del 10% del PIB y el regreso a los años 90: el país se quedará sin moneda*
diciembre 8, 2021

El multimillonario ruso Anatoly Chubais predijo shocks económicos para Rusia debido a los planes de Europa para cambiar a la energía verde.

La economía rusa va a sufrir un gran impacto debido a los planes de Europa para hacer la transición a las fuentes de energía renovables.

Así lo afirmó una persona del círculo cercano del presidente de la Federación Rusa, su representante especial para las relaciones con las organizaciones internacionales, el multimillonario Anatoly Chubais en la conferencia "El futuro de las energías renovables en Rusia", informa Dialog.UA.

Chubais advirtió que debido a los planes de Europa para una transición energética, Rusia podría perder su mayor mercado energético y, en consecuencia, una fuente de divisas en un futuro próximo. Esto, señaló el oligarca, podría costarle al país el 10% del PIB y hundir su economía en una grave crisis.

Entonces, hoy la Federación Rusa recibe de la UE aproximadamente la mitad de sus ingresos de exportación. Estamos hablando de unos $165 mil millones solo en los primeros tres trimestres de este año 2021. El hecho es que el 30% del petróleo y el 40% del gas en el mercado europeo son rusos.

Estos petrodólares, admitió Chubais, mantienen a flote la economía rusa. Gracias a ellos, la Federación Rusa tiene la oportunidad de comprar tecnología y equipos en el exterior, creando la ilusión de bienestar. Sin embargo, tan pronto como Europa reduzca el consumo de los recursos energéticos rusos, este castillo de naipes se derrumbará.

“Tendremos que enfrentar... una reducción radical en la demanda de exportaciones rusas”, dijo el multimillonario. Aclaró que solo su propia transición energética puede salvar a la Federación Rusa de una catástrofe económica, que requiere altos costos, un reformateo completo de la energía y la industria.

Chubais recordó que los europeos ya en 2035 pretenden prohibir la venta de coches nuevos con motores de combustión interna en su territorio. Advirtió que esto traería como consecuencia el colapso del mercado de derivados del petróleo, los precios podrían caer a $10 por barril. Llamó a los próximos eventos una "algo impactante" para Rusia.

Como resultado, cree el multimillonario, las exportaciones rusas pueden caer cinco veces en 10 años. Será un duro golpe para su economía. Ella puede volver al estado de los años 90.










Чубайс предрек России потерю 10% ВВП и возвращение в 90-е - страна окажется без валюты - iNauka


Российский миллиардер Анатолий Чубайс предрек России экономические потрясения из-за планов Европы перейти на зеленую энергетику. Экономику России ждут большие потрясения из-за планов Европы совершить переход на возобновляемые источники энергии. Об этом заявил человек из близкого окружения...



inauka.ru


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> No te cras. Que vuelan rozando las copas de los arboles o mas bajo. No es facil ver ni, con el radar a estos 2 pajaros. Y el A-10 lleva una parejita de AIM-120 debajo del ala. Pero vamos, en ningun caso digo que un avión de ataque a tierra sea superior a un caza. Para nada. Solo queria remarcar que no es tan inferior como algunos creen.



Es muy válido en guerras asimétricas. Y organiza un infierno en una caravana rusa de 60 kms.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

Hubo matanzas por ambas partes pero la principal diferencia es que Kosovo aceptaba los planes de pacificación de la OTAN con despliegue de tropas y las negociaciones, mientras que serbia sencillamente quería tirar por el camino del medio y cerrar el asunto por la fuerza bruta oponiendose a una salida diplomatica. Entonces a quien no quería sentarse había que obligarle a sentarse pues no es tolerable exterminios masivos en el corazón de Europa.

Rusia vetó el despliegue de cascos azules en la ONU, el papelón lo tuvo que asumir la OTAN.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Este fue el único genocidio 'serbio" reconocido internacionalmente.
> 
> Te podrías ahogar en la sangre de tanto asesinado pero lo seguirías negando. Como los nazis niegan las matanzas de judíos. Asco infinito.
> 
> ...


----------



## pep007 (1 Ago 2022)

Chaini dijo:


>



Yo empezaria a organizarme para el tiro al checheno...


----------



## keylargof (1 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Chubais ,ahora es una supuesta victima de Novichok, declaraciones diciembre 2021 poco antes de empezar la operación especial de Putin
> 
> *Chubais predijo la pérdida de Rusia del 10% del PIB y el regreso a los años 90: el país se quedará sin moneda*
> diciembre 8, 2021
> ...



Ahora que lo han matado ya sus predicciones no se producirán, los rusos han sido listos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Ago 2022)

Nueva amenaza de la putina, creo que es la primera esta semana.









Putin marca nuevas líneas rojas a Occidente y anuncia que en meses dispondrá de misiles 'Tsirkon': "Su alcance es ilimitado"


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha marcado este domingo nuevas líneas rojas a Occidente en los mares Negro, Báltico y el Ártico con la aprobación de una nueva doctrina naval, influida por los cambios geopolíticos provocados por la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## moncton (1 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Nueva amenaza de la putina, creo que es la primera esta semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El alcance de los misiles sera ilimitado pero su disponibilidad sera infinitesimal

Eso de amenazar con wunderwaffen tiene la misma seriedad que la de los nazis en 1945


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El alcance de los misiles sera ilimitado pero su disponibilidad sera infinitesimal
> 
> Eso de amenazar con wunderwaffen tiene la misma seriedad que la de los nazis en 1945



Misma seriedad y lo que es peor, misma precisión.


----------



## ELVR (1 Ago 2022)

No entiendo lo de las líneas rojas en los mares. ¿Qué van a hacer? ¿Embestir a buques extranjeros en aguas internacionales, soviet style?


----------



## favelados (1 Ago 2022)

No va a ser el último tren que caiga...

Si dan prioridad absoluta a los trenes con munición o tropas y obligan a detener a los otros basta con atacar las vías para tener a los trenes detenidos unas horas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

misiles de alcance ilimitado... si todo va con esas hiperboles su amenaza seguramente se limita a llorar 



Nicors dijo:


> Nueva amenaza de la putina, creo que es la primera esta semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No entiendo lo de las líneas rojas en los mares. ¿Qué van a hacer? ¿Embestir a buques extranjeros en aguas internacionales, soviet style?



Atenta contra la libertad de tránsito por los mares. Si ejecutan esa amenaza daría pie a que las marinas de los estados ribereños y la aviación de la OTAN escoltara a los buques mercantes.

De todas formas por ir en la misma frase de los misiles de alcance ilimitado es un mensaje para el consumo interno.


----------



## uberales (1 Ago 2022)

La de hilos creados por los vladimirovich del foto. Todo para intentar tapar la situación rusa será...


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (1 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La de hilos creados por los vladimirovich del foto. Todo para intentar tapar la situación rusa será...



Ahí se ve la debacle del ejército ruso, luego se dedican a desinformar. Luego el hilo de la chincheta, lleno de basura y offtopic que no van a cuento.
Que permitan floodear en la guardería lo entiendo, pero no en los demás sitios.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los europeos ... habría 700 países enfrentados y unos 50 grupos terroristas como ETA. 

China estuvo a punto de convertirse en algo parecido a los países sudamericanos cuando perdió la guerra del opio. 
Los que provocaron la guerra para saquear ese país finalmente se conformaron con arrasar con todas sus riquezas sin tener que desmembrarlo gracias a un diplomático europeo que medió para evitarlo a cambio de la más completa ruina. 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es













El 'siglo de la humillación' como construcción nacional e identitaria de China - Descifrando la Guerra


¿Quieres participar en nuestra nueva campaña de Goteo.org? Ayúdanos a crear un medio independiente. Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.




www.descifrandolaguerra.es













Siglo de la humillación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org



















Cómo de grande es realmente la población de China, explicado en un ilustrativo mapa


¿Cuántas personas viven en China? Una rápida búsqueda en Google ofrece la respuesta: 1.400 millones de personas. Pero toda cifra torna en abstracta a partir...




magnet.xataka.com










en 2018 murieron 398.000 iraníes con 83 millones de habitantes y 427.000 españoles sin contar abortos . La esperanza de vida es un cálculo faláz


Para calcular la esperanza de vida en España, se tendría que tener en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, que no nacerán ni ellos ni los hijos de sus hijos . Además si los perros y gatos que sustituyen a los hijos que no se tienen, cuya esperanza de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

La asimetría de las bajas por regiones es bestial, además que estas regiones tienen poblaciones mucho más pequeñas que Moscú.
El desastre demográfico ruso y la despoblación en marcha, como ej, Tuva, que tiene una población estimada de algo mas de 300000 Hab en comparación con los 12 Millones Hab de Moscú.

Un análisis reciente de los muertos en guerra rusos ha revelado una grave disparidad regional. Por cada soldado de Moscú que muere hay:
87 de Daguestán 
275 de Buriatia 
350 de Tuvá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los europeos ... habría 700 países enfrentados y unos 50 grupos terroristas como ETA.
> 
> China estuvo a punto de convertirse en algo parecido a los países sudamericanos cuando perdió la guerra del opio.
> Los que provocaron la guerra para saquear ese país finalmente se conformaron con arrasar con todas sus riquezas sin tener que desmembrarlo gracias a un diplomático europeo que medió para evitarlo a cambio de la más completa ruina.
> ...



Ya pero eso les pasó por mirarse el ombligo...como los Japóneses encerrándose en si mismos...
Pero la corte imperial era tan corrupta que la industrialización china se desperdicio..
El dinero para la flota moderna china se lo gasto cierta emperatriz en su palacio de verano...y cosas así .


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Ago 2022)

Según la agencia TASS un familia de 5 libros, incluido tres niños, han muerto tras un ataque de Ucrania en la región de Kherson.





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

varias fuentes indican movimientos de zapadores

Mariupol, towards Zaporizhzhia



Este dice que va de Crimea hacia Kherson


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

Datos actualizados, he añadidos el porcentaje de unidades irrecuperables que ahora mismo son 556, las otras pueden reaparecer a posterior. La mayoría de las añadidas son tanque semi modernos (30 años de edad). Ya casi no hay unidades abandonadas, o las capturan o son destruidas


----------



## Spieluhr (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Ago 2022)

Se creia que orcorrusos eran fuertes en campo abierto, pero en este conflicto orcorrusos son deficientes en campo abierto ya que se les puede ubicar con drones chinos de aliexpress junto con fuego de precisión de artillería es por eso que siempre tratan de ocultarse en los bosques en este caso no les funciono 





En el Dombass algo que les ha ayudado a orcorrusos es que se pueden ocultar sus tanques / blindados en los bosques y cuesta mas encontrarlos se requieren un mayor esfuerzo de observación



asakopako dijo:


> amego @*_* Рокоссовский , vaya destrozo que te ha hecho el hijo de puta del moderata con tu hilo de las fotos.
> 
> Era de los mejores hilos, para enseñar a la niñorratada lo que son de verdad las guerras. Que no son mapitas pintados de colores ni libros de generales prusianos muertos hace 200 años. Que muchos pretenden forear sobre la guerra con un monóculo desde la sala de mapas.
> 
> Estaría bien que volvieras a subir las fotos a servidores que acepten gore, porque aquí en burbuja el moderador es un maricón follarrusos y no te va a ayudar en nada. Ya has visto de lo que ha valido tu hilo sobre carratrancas.



El tema de los dymitrysdemierda despedazados esta activo pero no lo he podido actualizar porque tengo que remar aquí en la selva hay que remar mucho para subsistir







Mas que las bajas a orcorrusos le afectan es la perdida de tanques , blindados y ahora depósitos de municiones que les siguen volando en su retaguardia 

Y es importante que se deje claro en el floro con la mayor cantidad de evidencias posibles que los orcorrusos si quemaron vivos a ese grupo de soldados.

luego sigo colocando estiércol invasor


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

Como se quedan sin jóvenes y sin reposición oriunda estos tarados propagandistas televisivos tienen la feliz idea de internar a los niños ucranianos en internados militares rusos.
A esta panda de tarados propagandistas habría que internarlos en un psiquiátrico

En la televisión estatal rusa, el jefe del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, Andrey Kartapolov, propuso sacar a los niños ucranianos de los territorios ocupados y enviarlos a internados militares en Rusia. Ni una palabra sobre pedir el permiso de sus padres o incluso sus propios deseos.


----------



## paconan (1 Ago 2022)

No habrá más té de Lipton, Saito y Brooke Bond en #Russia . La empresa holandesa Ekaterra, propietaria de estas marcas, ha dicho que detendrá la producción de té en Rusia a finales de 2022. Poco después, las ventas también se detendrán, dijo la empresa. 


No hay problema, tienen el Té Tío Vladimir , lo mejor para dormir -eternamente-









También tienen el Té Vladimiro, para dormir como un tiro...


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No entiendo lo de las líneas rojas en los mares. ¿Qué van a hacer? ¿Embestir a buques extranjeros en aguas internacionales, soviet ss



Noooo, van a usar ese rayo mágico disparado desde un SU-24, con el que desactivaron un destructor yankee hace años. En el que todos los marineros se dieron de baja por ansiedad. 
La historia esa daba para una peli de Apple TV. Pero le tienen que poner algunos ovnis para dejarla redonda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

al final el ejercito ruso solo va a existir en la enciclopedia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

primero BSO, luego la accion


----------



## McNulty (1 Ago 2022)

Baia baia, osea que lo que nos contaban los otantontos de que Rusia se quedaría sin munición, resulta que son los ukronazis los que empiezan a tener problemas muy serios.  

En la portada de Lo país no en RT:
*En el frente de Jersón: “Los rusos saben que nos falta munición”*

jojojojo








En el frente de Jersón: “Necesitamos mucho más fuego de artillería para una ofensiva contra los rusos”


Militares en las zonas de combate del frente sur aseguran que el futuro de la guerra depende de que los aliados aporten más armamento a Ucrania




elpais.com





Ahora se entiende mejor porque han fracasado todas las ''contraofensivas''.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Y ? también el Su-25 es muy maniobrable y se ha utilizado para exhibiciones acrobáticas incluso.
> 
> En el mundo real el 90% de las situaciones el F-16 engancharía con el radar al A-10 o al Su-25 fuera de su rango visual o por lo menos de la distancia de cañón y le mandaría un misil.



Y un S-400 lo engancharía en Kenitra y lo derribaría desde Tarifa. El A-10 es una chatarra, un porta cañones volante , útil para su específico cometido y nada más.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Baia baia, osea que lo que nos contaban los otantontos de que Rusia se quedaría sin munición, resulta que son los ukronazis los que empiezan a tener problemas muy serios.
> 
> En la portada de Lo país no en RT:
> *En el frente de Jersón: “Los rusos saben que nos falta munición”*
> ...



Es bastante probable que sea para pedir más implicación y más armas a Occidente.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Baia baia, osea que lo que nos contaban los otantontos de que Rusia se quedaría sin munición, resulta que son los ukronazis los que empiezan a tener problemas muy serios.
> 
> En la portada de Lo país no en RT:
> *En el frente de Jersón: “Los rusos saben que nos falta munición”*
> ...



Y de combustibles no deben andar tampoco sobrados. Debe ser una pesadilla llevarlo en camiones desde Polonia. Puede qie este invierno haya racionamiento en Polonia para que los ucropitecos tengan. Cuando algún polaco pobre entierre a su hijo muerto de frío lo mismo ata cabos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y de combustibles no deben andar tampoco sobrados. Debe ser una pesadilla llevarlo en camiones desde Polonia. Puede qie este invierno haya racionamiento en Polonia para que los ucropitecos tengan



Ucropiteco llamas al pueblo ucraniano menudo personaje estás hecho.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Baia baia, osea que lo que nos contaban los otantontos de que Rusia se quedaría sin munición, resulta que son los ukronazis los que empiezan a tener problemas muy serios.
> 
> En la portada de Lo país no en RT:
> *En el frente de Jersón: “Los rusos saben que nos falta munición”*
> ...





frangelico dijo:


> Y de combustibles no deben andar tampoco sobrados. Debe ser una pesadilla llevarlo en camiones desde Polonia. Puede qie este invierno haya racionamiento en Polonia para que los ucropitecos tengan



No entiendo. ¿Queréis decir que no tienen ni municiones ni combustibles?

Y aún así los rusos son incapaces de avanzar? 


Es otra finta? Se trata del superplan del ajedrecista? Es para no matar civiles? Están esperando a los misiles supersónicos de los que habla el maestro? 

Iluminarnos por favor. No me digáis que 4 HIMARS han parado a todo un ejercito...cuidado que van 4 más para allá.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Con respecto a los soldados quemados vivos fueron los orcorrusos 100% seguro estoy haciendo un análisis detallado de los hechos recopilando diferentes fuentes pero fueron los mismos autores de Bucha y Malaysia 117, no hay ninguna duda
> 
> 
> Vuelvo a los mapas
> ...



Los ucranianos siguen con su táctica a medio plazo de agotar los recursos orcos mediante bombardeos estratégicos muy al interior de las zonas ocupadas, curiosamente algunos a más de 150 km y no son Himars según se comenta (...?) y siguen siendo muy certeros en sus ataques como la del reciente ataque al ferrocarril ruso cargado hasta los topes de armamento y soldados todo proveniente de su zona este -Donbass.






Confirmado el ataque ucraniano a tropas rusas desplazadas del Donbass:


----------



## McNulty (1 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No entiendo. ¿Queréis decir que no tienen ni municiones ni combustibles?
> 
> Y aún así los rusos son incapaces de avanzar?
> 
> ...



Tú no sigues mucho el día a día de la guerra verdac?


----------



## duncan (1 Ago 2022)

Putinejos con precaución y bajo vuestra responsabilidad:


----------



## Trovador (1 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú no sigues mucho el día a día de la guerra verdac?



Tú tampoco.

*Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev recibe más artillería de largo alcance de Estados Unidos y Alemania*


_EE UU enviará a Ucrania un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar valorado en 550 millones de dólares. El paquete incluye, especialmente, munición para los sistemas de lanzamiento de misiles de largo alcance enviados a Kiev recientemente y que los ucranios demandan con insistencia para poder contrarrestar a distancia los ataques rusos.

Según ha informado este lunes el Pentágono, “para atender los cambiantes requisitos en el campo de batalla, EE UU seguirá trabajando con sus aliados y socios para suministrar a Ucrania capacidades [militares] clave”.

El nuevo paquete incluye munición adicional para los sistemas de lanzamiento de misiles HIMARS (sistemas de misiles de artillería de alta movilidad, en sus siglas en inglés), con capacidad para lanzar proyectiles de gran precisión a unos 80 kilómetros de distancia. El Gobierno de Kiev ha reclamado con insistencia estas lanzaderas, de las que ya ha recibido varias, para poder atacar a las tropas rusas desde la distancia y así igualar las capacidades artilleras rusas y ser capaz de destruir sus depósitos de armas y rutas de abastecimiento._









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev recibe más artillería de largo alcance de Estados Unidos y Alemania


El primer barco con cereales ucranios sale de Odesa con 26.000 toneladas de maíz | El carguero, con bandera de Sierra Leona, tiene como destino Trípoli, en el norte de Líbano, donde llegará tras ser inspeccionado en el centro de coordinación turco | Rusia consigue pequeños avances en Donetsk...




elpais.com





Saludos, quintacolumnista.


----------



## ghawar (1 Ago 2022)

Hoy no estoy muy activo, pero os voy leyendo


----------



## ghawar (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (1 Ago 2022)

frangélico al ignore no recíproco.
Lo que escribes denota tu calaña.

McNulty, no calientes, que no sales, te tengo como una especie de extraño síndrome de estocolmo que por cierto no te leo nada o casi nada de lo que escribes.


----------



## Pat (1 Ago 2022)

Coco Portugal



La totalidad de tus escritos estén basados en una enorme mentira…

Alegas que el USA y UK estén detrás de Ucrania y Kosovo/Yugoslavia, esto es simplemente falso.



Las guerras de los Balcanes se desencadeno cuando Alemania reconocía la independencia de Croacia, el USA se mantenía al margen de los Balcanes dejando que Europa lo arregla….. solo era cuando la incompetencia manifiesta de Europa era innegable que el USA saco las castañas del fuego de Europa como llevo haciendo mas de una siglo.

En cuanto a Kosovo…..

Kosovo era una operación sacada del libro de texto del aprendiz de terrorista. Una minúsculo grupo terrorista Kosovar cometió unos actos terroristas con la única intención de provocar una reacción desmesurado por parte de Serbia afín que los grandes potencias del mundo intervendría para poner orden…., Serbia con el idiota al mando cumplió su parte asignado y cometió actos horríficos en Kosovo y en acorde al guion , el USA intervino y Kosovo consiguió su independencia.



En cuanto a Ucrania:

Tampoco el USA aparece en escena , solo apareció después que Europa lo había liado…
el USA pasaba de Ucrania, para el UK y USA Ucrania era un estado gánster como Rusia, en cambio el EU tenía un gran interés en convertir a Ucrania en una vecino sumiso a los dictados de Bruselas. Todo bajo los auspicios del *“”Política Europea de Vecindad “” de 2004*.

En el marco del *“”Política Europea de Vecindad “” de 2004.* El EU y Ucrania negocio una acuerdo de Asociación que básicamente puse Ucrania en el orbita de Bruselas , esto obligaba Ucrania a sigue las normativas de Bruselas……. De 2004 hasta 2014 el necio en Rusia *(Putin*) ni se había dado cuenta de lo que estaba pasando, pero en 2014 cuando ya estaba negociado el acuerdo EU /Ucrania alguien en el Kremlin informo a Putin que esta acuerdo iba cambio totalmente el relación Rusia/Ucrania y sobre todo su interdependencia económica…

Putin llama al orden al capo de la mafia en Ucrania ( el presidente de entonces) y esto acedia y cancelo el acuerdo EU/Ucrania… Surgió “Maiden”…. Maiden era organizado por los ONG en Ucrania, si miras los presupuestos de Bruselas queda por memorizado el dinero que el EU había entregado a estos ONG…..

En aquel momento el USA esta tranquilo en casa, pero en Ucrania se esta empezando a desmadrarse…. En fin, revolución/ invasión Russo en Crimea y Dombas…..

Otro vez el USA debe intentar arreglar otro mierda de Bruselas…. Entra en escena el USA y su famoso “ Fuck the EU” un “Fuck you” ganado a pulso por Bruselas…..


*Esto es la realidad histórica de Ucrania y Yugoslavia*…



Usted sigue la propaganda de Mosco, donde dicen que el problema es el Malvado USA/UK/OTAN ,

El Raíz del problema era el EU pero ahora el mayor problema es la ansia de Putin de recrear el extinto USSR.

Lamentablemente, lo único que consiguiera Putin es convertir Rusia en una estado medieval donde las únicas opciones para salir adelante estén en ser de las fuerzas armadas porque el resto del país esta condenado a trabajar por el estado para mal subsistir.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Coco Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por eso Brzerzinsky en un libro de hace más de 20 años ya dice que USA debe hacer lo que haga falta para meterse en Ucrania a través de la UE y así tener el vientre de Rusia a su alcance y también debe hacer eso en el Cáucaso. Cosas que casualmente han ido ocurriendo


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Ago 2022)

Los anémicos ataques del todopoderoso "ejército" ruso durante el mes de julio en un país casi llano llano y de un tamaño tan pequeño como España.
No sé si descojonarme de esto o rezar y llorar por los héroes ucranianos:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los anémicos ataques del todopoderoso "ejército" ruso durante el mes de julio en un país casi llano llano y de un tamaño tan pequeño como España.
> No sé si descojonarme de esto o rezar y llorar por los héroes ucranianos:



Visto en GIF hay que reconocer que tiene su gracia, "la ofensiva"...


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Coco Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Coco ese lo tengo al ignore al poco de salir, solo intenta, como otros haters, romper este hilo. Ni caso. 
Que no te haga perder ni un segundo de tu tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

pues a 110K el misil eso serian en principio 5.000 misiles para los himars. Parecen muchos, ponle que sean 2.000.... pueden dedicarlos incluso a ataques tácticos a camiones cocina del frente. USA es posible que tenga un numero blancos equivalentes ya fijados por los satélites y es solo introducir las coordenadas.




Trovador dijo:


> Tú tampoco.
> 
> *Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev recibe más artillería de largo alcance de Estados Unidos y Alemania*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

la viruela está cambiando de bando; eso es una atrición bestial causada a un imperio que tiene ademas una capacidad artillera mostruosa.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Los ucranianos siguen con su táctica a medio plazo de agotar los recursos orcos mediante bombardeos estratégicos muy al interior de las zonas ocupadas, curiosamente algunos a más de 150 km y no son Himars según se comenta (...?) y siguen siendo muy certeros en sus ataques como la del reciente ataque al ferrocarril ruso cargado hasta los topes de armamento y soldados todo proveniente de su zona este -Donbass.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143041
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)

la moral en el putincelato está en su hora más negra, ahora para levantar la moral de la secta están abrevando historias de que china es muy mejor aliada de Rusia y que abrirá un 2º frente en taiwan. Pero habrá más, son capaces de mantener con vida a esa moribunda secta con historias de aun mucha peor calidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los anémicos ataques del todopoderoso "ejército" ruso durante el mes de julio en un país casi llano llano y de un tamaño tan pequeño como España.
> No sé si descojonarme de esto o rezar y llorar por los héroes ucranianos:
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que cuando los rusos se ponen, se ponen. Querían una guerra lenta y más lenta no puede ser.

Lo bordan los cabrones.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú tampoco.
> 
> *Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev recibe más artillería de largo alcance de Estados Unidos y Alemania*
> 
> ...



Están salvados los ukros, mañana mismo reconquistan Kherson con los HIMARS.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Están salvados los ukros, mañana mismo reconquistan Kherson con los HIMARS.



McChufli, quieres una postal de Kramatorsk? También tengo imanes para la nevera.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No entiendo. ¿Queréis decir que no tienen ni municiones ni combustibles?
> 
> Y aún así los rusos son incapaces de avanzar?
> 
> ...




Justo hace un mes abrí este hilo. Con los 4 primaria HIMARS ya les estaban haciendo estragos.







4 puñeteros Himars están machacando la retaguardia rusa. Por qué son tan efectivos? (Se han vengado en el centro comercial)


Están diciendo que les están machacando los depósitos de municiones. Alcanzan 80 Km y están fuera del alcance de la artillería rusa En este artículo.ya predecían lo que iba a pasar. Por eso @Garrapatez y sobre todo @Inaceptable están tan nerviosos abriendo hilos como latas de latines...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> McChufli, quieres una postal de Kramatorsk? También tengo imanes para la nevera.



Por lo pronto vete borrando de la lista a Soledar y Bahkmut que están a punto de caramelo.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por lo pronto vete borrando de la lista a Soledar y Bahkmut que están a punto de caramelo.



Si, Soledar borrarla la han borrado bien, una operación impecable, exquisita diría yo.

Lo de Bahkmut pensaba que no lo mencionaríais mucho, porque el papelón del ejército ruski allí es tremendo. Creo que llevan 4 intentos recibiendo hasta en el cielo de la boca.

Ya veo que vergüenza tenéis poca.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

Cómo funciona el ferry ruso en Kherson?
Tenemos vídeo:

"Los medios rusos en la basura muestran cómo funciona el ferry cerca del puente Antonovsky cerca de Kherson.
El puente en sí no funciona después del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Hymars.
No durará más que el Titanic"


```
https://t.me/kherson_typical/2676
```


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

Joder con los "libertadores" y su costumbre de disparar a civiles...

"Los ocupantes dispararon contra un autobús de evacuación en la región de Kherson: hay muertos y heridos
Oleksandr Vilkul, el jefe de Kryvorizka VCA, anunció esto. La gente salió de Starosilly ocupada en minibús.
En el área del pueblo de Dovhovo, el ejército ruso apuntó a un vehículo con ATGM. Dos civiles murieron. Cinco personas fueron evacuadas a Kryvyi Rih: tres hombres y dos mujeres, todos civiles.
Dos de ellos se encuentran en estado muy grave con shock por quemaduras. Ya está todo en el hospital de Kryvyi Rih, están recibiendo atención médica."


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si, Soledar borrarla la han borrado bien, una operación impecable, exquisita diría yo.
> 
> Lo de Bahkmut pensaba que no lo mencionaríais mucho, porque el papelón del ejército ruski allí es tremendo. Creo que llevan 4 intentos recibiendo hasta en el cielo de la boca.
> 
> Ya veo que vergüenza tenéis poca.



Ein?
En Soledar acaban de entrar.
En Bakhmut no ha habido aún ofensiva terrestre alguna, empiezas ya a chochear abuelete.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

A veces nos olvidamos de las otras víctimas, de los que no aguantan la presión de una guerra, ciudadanos que se vuelven locos o han perdido todo lo que tenían.

Grabación en cámara subjetiva.
"En Sumy, patrulleros salvaron a un hombre del suicidio
El hombre estaba en un estado de agitación, gritando y golpeando las ventanas de la entrada. Y luego se subió por completo a la ventana, amenazando con suicidarse.
Los agentes de la patrulla establecieron contacto de inmediato con un hombre de 26 años. Mientras elegían las palabras adecuadas, los patrulleros desviaron la atención del ciudadano. En ese momento, otro policía se acercó, agarró la mano del ciudadano y lo arrastró hasta el rellano."


```
https://t.me/sumy_sumy/2718
```


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ein?
> En Soledar acaban de entrar.
> En Bakhmut no ha habido aún ofensiva terrestre alguna, empiezas ya a chochear abuelete.





Lo de Bahkmut búscalo tú. Pensaba que te informabas mejor.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de Bahkmut búscalo tú. Pensaba que te informabas mejor.




Decías que a los rusos les estaban dando la de no sé qué en Bakhmut, cuando en esa zona no hay todavía tropas rusas (sic). Solo hay bombardeos rusos, es decir, los que se están llevando la del pulpo son los de siempre, los pobres engañados por el farlopas.

Coronel Subnormalof te voy a tener que degradar a sargento raso, no te enteras ni de dónde está el frente de batalla.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Decías que a los rusos les estaban dando la de no sé qué en Bakhmut, cuando en esa zona no hay todavía tropas rusas (sic). Solo hay bombardeos rusos, es decir, los que se están llevando la del pulpo son los de siempre, los pobres engañados por el farlopas.
> 
> Coronel Subnormalof te voy a tener que degradar a sargento raso, no te enteras ni de dónde está el frente de batalla.



Llevan 4 días intentando asaltarla:









Britain says Russia has continued to attempt tactical assaults on Bakhmut axis


Britain said on Monday that Russia had continued to attempt tactical assaults on the Bakhmut axis in eastern Ukraine over the last four days, but had only managed to make slow progress.




www.reuters.com





Me molesto en contestarte por si todavía queda algún despistao que no te conoce y le generas dudas. 

McChufli, te llevo meando en la jeta desde febrero y vienes a por más. Lo tuyo ya es vicio.


----------



## Nicors (2 Ago 2022)

Normal que Ucrania se esté quedando sin municiones no hacen más que matar rusos y mongoles, que los mandan a morir de la forma Soviet Style. Curioso como utilizan la carne de cañón humana como si fueran bombas de artillería o de aviación: a lo que salga. Davai Davai.


----------



## atardecer14 (2 Ago 2022)

Este conflicto está estancado, por lo que ganará el que mejor resista, si los ucranianos reciben más ayuda, sobre todo armamento moderno, terminarán ganando, en caso contrario serán los rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Se acerca el momento del asalto de Jerson


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Se tendrian que pasar por España para hacer limpieza


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Seguimos viendo que cuando el ruso / proruso habla ... miente




Que por cierto no se ve absolutamente nada, al final lo mismo que el camión ese que salió hace unos dias. Rusia sigue siendo incapaz de localizar y destruir los sistemas HIMARS


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

De todas las fuerzas rusas, en mi opinión los de Wagner están siendo los mas efectivos junto con los de infantería de marina y algunos batallones curtidos de Donetsk y Lugansk. En Wagner de hecho piden mas de 25 años de edad para entrar...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Mierda de armamento ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mierda de armamento ruso



Sòlo miras una parte de la historia y sesgas la info. El yate del oligarca que recibió el contrato tiene menos óxido que los dientes de oro de Diego el Cigala.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Seguimos viendo que cuando el ruso / proruso habla ... miente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos destruyen de forma gloriosa un hospital en Mykolaiv, es posible que dentro hubiera 3 o 4 himars que habrán sido destruidos.









Russian missile hits hospital in Mykolaiv – mayor


UKRAINSKA PRAVDA — MONDAY, 1 AUGUST 2022, 10:50




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Aquí otro de los #PzH2000 haciendo fuego y después abatiendo el cañón, supongo que para cambiar rápidamente de posición para cambiar de posición y evitar la contrabateria 



En la primera foto secciones de blindaje Igelpanzerung (blindaje de erizo) sobre un vehículo alemán 
En la segunda, un artillero delante de un #PzH2000 con un proyectil HE DM121 de 155mm con el que alcanza 30km de alcance


----------



## uberales (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vamos que se envían una vez el entrenamiento está hecho. En tandas de 4 no está mal. Además según van lanzando van adquiriendo experiencia y por tanto, rapidez y efectividad. Si con 4 ya hubo una gran diferencia ahora con 16, sí ahora se puede contraatacar.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Normal que Ucrania se esté quedando sin municiones no hacen más que matar rusos y mongoles, que los mandan a morir de la forma Soviet Style. Curioso como utilizan la carne de cañón humana como si fueran bombas de artillería o de aviación: a lo que salga. Davai Davai.



Los ucranianos no se van a quedar sin municiones

TODOS los miembros de la OTAN estan donando material a punta pala, aunque puntualmente se queden sin suministro en dos dias les montan un puente aereo a polonia con mas regalitos


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú no sigues mucho el día a día de la guerra verdac?



Pues por una vez tienes razón. Ya sabes hasta un reloj parado da bien la horas dos veces al día. 

No sigo el día a día de la guerra. Algunos creéis que lo hacéis. Y hasta os ponéis a dibujar mapitas con flechas. El problema por supuesto es que como no tenéis información real de lo que pasa en el frente no tenéis ni idea de lo que pasa en el día a día. Actuáis como si estuvierais en el cuartel general, cuando simplemente estáis en algún canal de telegram. 

Yo asumo que no tengo la información, ni tampoco los conocimientos militares, para ir sacando conclusiones del día a día. Lo curioso, es que cuando coges perspectiva y no miras los detalles, la guerra se vuelve algo mucho más analizable. Lo macro es mucho más sencillo de ver. Más de 150 días desde el inicio de la operación especial, Rusia no ha conseguido entrar ni en kiev, ni en jarkov, ni destruir al ejercito UKR, ni la rendición de Zelensky, ni siquiera obligarles a negociar...occidente ha ido poco a poco subiendo el nivel del material cedido a UKR, pasando de balas y cascos, a caesar, 777, HIMARS, MLRS y Tanques...

Cada vez entran más armas en UKR. Y de unas capacidades muy superiores a las rusas. Teniendo en cuenta que UKR está actuando cada vez más como lo hacen los ejércitos occidentales, empieza a contemplar que en algún momento van a soltar una contraofensiva que veremos si no significa una de las mayores humillaciones en la historia militar rusa. Porque en algún lugar estarán todos esos tanques que han cedido a UKR, todos esos soldados que están instruyendo en occidente no son para nada, la inteligencia yanqui no se va a conformar con empantanar a los rusos en el Donbas. Ni idea de cuándo será el momento. Pero desde el sofá de mi casa y sin estar mirando los grupos de telegram, me parece evidente que aquí alguien está acumulando capacidades y esperando el momento. Y no tiene pinta de que sean los rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto.. aunque no va con la tematica de este hilo


#Taiwan está preparando ocho aviones de combate Mirage 2000 de fabricación francesa para escoltar a Nancy #Pelosi en el espacio aéreo de Taiwán.


----------



## neutral295 (2 Ago 2022)

Putin, no dejes que estos HDLGP de millonarios americanos nos implanten su agenda 2030.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pues por una vez tienes razón. Ya sabes hasta un reloj parado da bien la horas dos veces al día.
> 
> No sigo el día a día de la guerra. Algunos creéis que lo hacéis. Y hasta os ponéis a dibujar mapitas con flechas. El problema por supuesto es que como no tenéis información real de lo que pasa en el frente no tenéis ni idea de lo que pasa en el día a día. Actuáis como si estuvierais en el cuartel general, cuando simplemente estáis en algún canal de telegram.
> 
> ...



Mis dies

Efectivamente, este conflicto se estudiara en el futuro como se ha estudiado Corea o Vietnam. Como los analisis de "generales de sillon" tipo Zurulhov y demas han quedado retratados

Han quedado retratados por dos factores fundamentales, por un lado la incompetencia y corrupcion rusa, que se sabia que era alta pero casi nadie esperaba que fuese de este nivel, hasta el punto de enviar soldados al frente con raciones de comida y primeros auxilios fabricados en los 80

Y por otro lado la gran incognita, hasta donde estaban dispuestos a resistir los ucranianos, que muchos analistas esperaban que se rindiesen en tres o cuatro dias

Pero en cuanto los ucranianos decidieron luchar hasta el final y el primer golpe ruso para decapitar al gobierno fallo, el resto estaba escrito, apoyarlos a tope, dandoles las armas que necesitan en cada fase del conflicto, primero javelins y drones, despues artilleria y en cuanto lo necesiten para la contraofensiva, tanques y aviones

Tardaran 6 meses o 6 años, perderan 200.000 o 2.000.000 de vidas, pero al final los rusos se largaran con el rabo entre las piernas, la economia destrozada, el pais aislado y veremos hasta las sanciones hasta cuando continuan


----------



## favelados (2 Ago 2022)

Russia Is Building 'Ghost Bridges' With Radar Reflectors In Ukraine


After two strategic bridges in occupied Kherson were crated by Ukraine, Russia deployed radar reflectors as a crude and puzzling countermeasure.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

- Papá, me voy al frente, a la operación especial en Ucrania
- Muy bien hijo, espera que te llevo a la estación, me queda de camino al concesionario Lada.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Un pequeño detallito que se les escapa...

La artilleria ucraniana esta guiada por GPS no por radar

Para lo efectivo que es todo esto, tambien podrian haber pintado el puente de verde


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

Cuantas balas quedan en Marinka? Espero que los ucras hayan contado bien tanto balas como mongoles, para poder salir a tiempo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Un pequeño detallito que se les escapa...
> 
> La artilleria ucraniana esta guiada por GPS no por radar
> 
> Para lo efectivo que es todo esto, tambien podrian haber pintado el puente de verde



Efecto placebo. Todas esas historias que se montan los rusos son solo para que los suyos se sientan mejor. Saben que no sirven para nada, pero la tropa y la plebe que se queda mas tranquila.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Un pequeño detallito que se les escapa...
> 
> La artilleria ucraniana esta guiada por GPS no por radar
> 
> Para lo efectivo que es todo esto, tambien podrian haber pintado el puente de verde



Aparte de todo, habrá que ver esos supuestos "reflectores de radar". Me extrañaría mucho que fuera algo más elaborado que unas planchas de madera robadas de algún lado, recubiertas de papel albal.


----------



## Turbamulta (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pero los reflectores esos no serán para evitar accidentes de navegación, las embarcaciones pequeñas a veces los llevan precisamente para aumentar su señal de radar y que no las aborden barcos grandes.

Es que no tiene ningún sentido que sean para "despistar misiles" ¿ qué misil que disparen los ucranianos usa radar ?.


----------



## Chaini (2 Ago 2022)

Apareció una publicación en la página VK de Dimon pidiendo la anexión de las antiguas repúblicas de la URSS a Rusia. Afirmó que la Federación Rusa “liberaría” otras tierras, por ejemplo, Georgia y Kazajstán. Pronto se cortó la publicación y el asistente de Medvedev dijo que la cuenta había sido pirateada. 


El responsable debía ir borracho cuando lo publico


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pues por una vez tienes razón. Ya sabes hasta un reloj parado da bien la horas dos veces al día.
> 
> No sigo el día a día de la guerra. Algunos creéis que lo hacéis. Y hasta os ponéis a dibujar mapitas con flechas. El problema por supuesto es que como no tenéis información real de lo que pasa en el frente no tenéis ni idea de lo que pasa en el día a día. Actuáis como si estuvierais en el cuartel general, cuando simplemente estáis en algún canal de telegram.
> 
> ...



No hace falta que lo jures.

A ver si es verdad que los ukros realizan alguna contraofensiva digna de tal nombre, así se pone un poco interesante esto.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aparte de todo, habrá que ver esos supuestos "reflectores de radar". Me extrañaría mucho que fuera algo más elaborado que unas planchas de madera robadas de algún lado, recubiertas de papel albal.



En la segunda guerra mundial el Chaff eran piezas de papel de aluminio que se lanzaba desde los aviones para dispersar la señal de radar

Los americanos pintaban los aviones "stealth" con pintura que absorbia la radiacion radar y reducia la señal de vuelta

En este caso parece que si, es papel albal


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pero los reflectores esos no serán para evitar accidentes de navegación, las embarcaciones pequeñas a veces los llevan precisamente para aumentar su señal de radar y que no las aborden barcos grandes.
> 
> Es que no tiene ningún sentido que sean para "despistar misiles" ¿ qué misil que disparen los ucranianos usa radar ?.



Yo creo que es eso precisamente lo que intentan, que los deflectores esos tengan una señal mas intensa y el misil impacte contra ellos y no contra el puente

Como los rusos estan usando misiles antibarco guiados por radar como misiles de crucero...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pero los reflectores esos no serán para evitar accidentes de navegación, las embarcaciones pequeñas a veces los llevan precisamente para aumentar su señal de radar y que no las aborden barcos grandes.
> 
> Es que no tiene ningún sentido que sean para "despistar misiles" ¿ qué misil que disparen los ucranianos usa radar ?.



Los cohetes van con GPS por lo que solo creo que es una medida desesperada de cara. ala opinion publica y no decirles... estamos jodidos y no tenemos nada para parar a los HIMARS


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

Y te acordarás de las contraofensivas en kharkov que iban a sacar a los rusos de esa zona. Lo de kherson es la misma propaganda sin fundamento sólido.

Ayer fueron los javelin o los drones, y hoy los HIMARS. Cuando se empieza hablar de armas definitivas por parte de un bando que cambiarán el rumbo de la guerra, mal asunto.

Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo, no sé cómo coño los rusos están manteniendo tanta extensión de frente con tan poca tropa. Supongo que es el miedo ucraniano a ser volatilizados por la artillería.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

200k hombres en Kherson? Jajaja

No se lo creen ni ellos. Angelicos.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y te acordarás de las contraofensivas en kharkov que iban a sacar a los rusos de esa zona. Lo de kherson es la misma propaganda sin fundamento sólido.
> 
> Ayer fueron los javelin o los drones, y hoy los HIMARS. Cuando se empieza hablar de armas definitivas por parte de un bando que cambiarán el rumbo de la guerra, mal asunto.
> 
> Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo, no sé cómo coño los rusos están manteniendo tanta extensión de frente con tan poca tropa. Supongo que es el miedo ucraniano a ser volatilizados por la artillería.



Poca tropa, y menos que van a tener, lo tienen jodido.


----------



## paconan (2 Ago 2022)

El Centro de Investigación de Opinión Pública encontró que el 35% de rusos cree que el sol gira alrededor de la tierra y no al revés.

Según la encuesta VTsIOM, el 35% de los rusos cree que el Sol gira alrededor de la Tierra. El hecho de que la Tierra gira alrededor del Sol es conocido por el 61% de los encuestados.

ВЦИОМ: треть россиян не знают, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (2 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Un pequeño detallito que se les escapa...
> 
> La artilleria ucraniana esta guiada por GPS no por radar
> 
> Para lo efectivo que es todo esto, tambien podrian haber pintado el puente de verde



Es posible que sea el equivalente al "detente-bala" que donaban las monjitas a los carlistas ennuestra GC. Es decir, más un placebo anímico que otra cosa.


----------



## Ungaunga (2 Ago 2022)

Me suena que los indios andan comparando cazabombarderos franceses y americanos para el portaaviones chatarra que acaban de poner en servicio después del lamentable servicio que les dan los aviones embarcados rusos. Creo que les faltan potencia. Motores rusos caca. Y los chinos aún a día de hoy son incapaces de copiar los motores rusos. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El Centro de Investigación de Opinión Pública encontró que el 35% de rusos cree que el sol gira alrededor de la tierra y no al revés.
> 
> Según la encuesta VTsIOM, el 35% de los rusos cree que el Sol gira alrededor de la Tierra. El hecho de que la Tierra gira alrededor del Sol es conocido por el 61% de los encuestados.
> 
> ВЦИОМ: треть россиян не знают, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца



35% pocos me parecen.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Me suena que los indios andan comparando cazabombarderos franceses y americanos para el portaaviones chatarra que acaban de poner en servicio después del lamentable servicio que les dan los aviones embarcados rusos. Creo que les faltan potencia. Motores rusos caca. Y los chinos aún a día de hoy son incapaces de copiar los motores rusos. Ese es el nivel.



Es que el problema no es solo comprar caca rusa, eso lo sabes desde el dia uno, si no puedes permitirte comprar miele, compras lavadora marca blanca del tien21

Con Miele, sabes que te va a durar, que esta bien hecha, que funciona bien y que hay una garantia y un buen servicio postventa

con la lavadora china marca blanca de 200 euros, sabes que en cuanto se jode (y se va a joder) lo unico que queda es tirarla y comprar otra

Pero los indios se estan empezando a coscar que el armamento ruso ni esta bien hecho, ni funciona bien, ni hay garantia ni servicio postventa

Y tal y como van las sanciones, dentro de poco no habra ni posibilidad de comprar mas


----------



## paconan (2 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Me suena que los indios andan comparando cazabombarderos franceses y americanos para el portaaviones chatarra que acaban de poner en servicio después del lamentable servicio que les dan los aviones embarcados rusos. Creo que les faltan potencia. Motores rusos caca. Y los chinos aún a día de hoy son incapaces de copiar los motores rusos. Ese es el nivel.



Aquí tienes la prueba, china necesita a empresas occidentales para sacar adelante el proyecto


26.07.2022/ 12:28
*China decidió reemplazar a Rusia con empresas occidentales en el diseño de un avión conjunto*
Un intento de crear, junto con China, el primer avión de pasajeros ruso de fuselaje ancho desde la época de la URSS, estaba al borde del colapso.
China se niega persistentemente a utilizar tecnologías rusas para crear el revestimiento CR929-600, invita a los fabricantes occidentales y no quiere compartir las ganancias con la Federación Rusa en el mercado chino clave, informa South China Morning Post, citando fuentes familiarizadas con la situación.
Китай решил заменить Россию на западные компании в проектировании совместного самолета


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Admiradores de Rusia: “¡Rusia tiene recursos ilimitados! ¡Es imposible derrotar a Rusia!”
Rusia: trata de formar nuevas unidades a partir de los últimos machos disponibles, de diferentes edades, condiciones de salud, adicciones a sustancias y formas corporales.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Me suena que los indios andan comparando cazabombarderos franceses y americanos para el portaaviones chatarra que acaban de poner en servicio después del lamentable servicio que les dan los aviones embarcados rusos. Creo que les faltan potencia. Motores rusos caca. Y los chinos aún a día de hoy son incapaces de copiar los motores rusos. Ese es el nivel.



Los rusos usan (usaban) en su portaviones (ese que no navega) Mig-29, al igual que India en su antiguo portaviones de origen soviético (Igual que el primer chino y el ruso que no navega), que parece ser que tienen poca fiabilidad y muy poca potencia, lo que les impide despegar cargados de combustible y armas desde esos buques sin catapultas. Por eso acaban de probar en su nuevo portaviones, una mejora del diseño soviético (Igual que el segundo chino), hace bien poco, los Super Hornet y los Rafale. Cualquiera de los 2 una mejora abismal con respecto a los MIG-29.

Lo de los chinos es aun peor, en el mismo tipo de buque, están usando su copia del SU-27, que es mucho mas pesado y encima su copia del motor da aun menos potencia que el original, por lo que desde sus dos portaviones activos (El soviético y su copia 2.0), despegan con los aviones prácticamente desarmados y sin combustible. Misma longitud de pista y mucha más masa que poner en el aire. Al menos los chinos están haciendo otro portaviones con catapultas, rollo al francés, pero de propulsión convencional.


----------



## Walter Eucken (2 Ago 2022)

Este parece que es nuevo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Ago 2022)

Hay una nueva escalada militar entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, las tropas rusas están intentando calmar la situación y mantener el alto al fuego firmado en 2020:


----------



## uberales (2 Ago 2022)

Bye, bye.


----------



## paconan (2 Ago 2022)

Se acabó el Leopardgate

Margarita Robles confirma que finalmente España no enviará a Ucrania los carros de combate Leopard ya que al revisarlos se ha comprobado que "están en una situación absolutamente lamentable"


----------



## Subprime (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (2 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



En Brulevka hay tb un bonito puente que sigue intacto, el otro día vi fotos aéreas.

De momento parece que no les interesa destruirlo por que esperan cazar algún tren más, los rusos son muy previsibles y van a seguir parando sus trenes ahí como pasó en el helipuerto aquel de Kherson que seguían utilizando después de ser bombardeado por la artilleria


----------



## unoquepasa (2 Ago 2022)

Un español herido por tres rusos muertos, mas o menos como en Krasny Bor.

Da gusto ver que algunas tradiciones se mantienen con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



esos uniformes son de la segunda guerra mundial, es un video antiguo


----------



## unoquepasa (2 Ago 2022)

Todas las horas son las HIMARS en punto.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Ago 2022)

Rusia parece estar intentando rodear Avdiivka, empujando fallidamente por el suroeste de la zona (Marinka), a mí me da que van a acabar realizando un ataque frontal más contra Avdiivka si no les sale bien el intento de cerco, pero con más carne de cañón que las veces previas.


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

La famosa "lluvia de acero" que acojono a los soldados iraquies


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rusia parece estar intentando rodear Avdiivka, empujando fallidamente por el suroeste de la zona (Marinka), a mí me da que van a acabar realizando un ataque frontal más contra Avdiivka si no les sale bien el intento de cerco, pero con más carne de cañón que las veces previas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143860



No sera una finta?


----------



## ghawar (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Poquito a poquito se va limpiando de basura el Sur


En la región #Kherson , sur #Ukraine , las fuerzas armadas ucranianas liberaron 7 localidades más de la ocupación por #Russia |n invasores, elevando el número total de asentamientos liberados a 53:


----------



## ghawar (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (2 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky comenta las sustituciones de medicamentos y la ley Putin made in Rusia
También comenta sobre el regreso de los buriatos


Putin dijo que las sanciones a Rusia nunca habían tenido ninguna posibilidad de éxito. ¿Qué tan cierto es esto? ¿Estás de acuerdo con Putin?







F*nky Cola de sabor funky de baja tecnología con un dibujo de una cabeza de gorila es una de las muchas sustituciones de importación producidas de cualquier manera en ausencia de competencia.

Cada kilómetro cuadrado de tierra ocupada en la Ucrania soberana envía ondas negativas al futuro de Rusia que cuestan cientos de miles de vidas y territorios perdidos. La construcción del imperio no es barata.

Considere la vida de los pacientes oncológicos rusos en condiciones de SMO.

Una molécula imitadora occidental se sintetiza en un laboratorio subterráneo en Pyatigrosk.

Los ensayos clínicos se falsifican o aumentan de cinco participantes a trescientos.

El registro está encabezado por la lubricación de los funcionarios del Ministerio de Salud.

Se compra un profesor para asesorar a los médicos en la conferencia para recetar el medicamento mencionado a los pacientes.

La ley de Putin garantiza que los hospitales y las clínicas compren solo ese medicamento en lugar del de origen occidental, incluso si este último es más barato y de mucha mejor calidad.

Los agentes del FSB presionan a los médicos con amenazas de arresto y cárcel para que recomienden el medicamento antes mencionado a los pacientes, incluso cuando hay mejores alternativas occidentales disponibles.

Prohibir los medicamentos occidentales es el siguiente paso lógico para promover la sustitución de importaciones de medicamentos.







Un astronauta ruso disfraza a un marinero de la Armada en el espacio. También trajo a la nave espacial banderas de la República Popular de Donetsk y tricolor zarista de Rusia, y una docena de iconos. Rusia se retira del programa de la estación espacial internacional para construir la primera iglesia ortodoxa orbital.

El juego de suma cero premia a las farmacéuticas locales que no han estado invirtiendo ganancias en nuevas investigaciones y desarrollos y castiga a la población con la sustitución de importaciones por ser tan idiotas como para dar su consentimiento silencioso al régimen y al SMO.

Las élites rusas seguirán siendo tratadas con drogas occidentales y beberán Coca Cola.

Los rusos están atemorizados por las sanciones occidentales por un lado y la sustitución de importaciones del régimen por el otro.







Los buriatos, un pueblo mongol del sur de Siberia, han estado recuperando a sus guerreros en cajas desde Ucrania.







Los nombres de las familias y los rangos están garabateados en los costados de las cajas de madera para su distribución desde el eje central en un campo abierto donde fueron arrojados, con honor, con la seriedad apropiada para tal ocasión.

350.000 kilómetros cuadrados de Buriatia con 950.000 personas, en su mayoría buriatos, viviendo allí, o 3 personas por kilómetro cuadrado. Esto es un poco más que el país menos densamente poblado de Mongolia al otro lado de la frontera.

Los buriatos, una tribu mongola, podrían considerar que estarían mejor con sus parientes en lugar de Moscú, ubicado a miles de kilómetros de distancia, en otro continente, que les puso un rifle en la mano y los envió a una tierra extranjera para ir y matar al hombre blanco.







Buriatia también podría ser de interés para China, ya que bordea desde el sur el lago más grande del mundo, una maravillosa fuente de agua dulce para las regiones hambrientas de agua de China.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ghawar (2 Ago 2022)

Informes de inteligencia ucranianos dicen que los ocupantes al descargar un tren con municiones hicieron una cortina de humo para ocultarlo. Más tarde, una poderosa explosión se escuchó en este lugar. Después de eso, los ocupantes huyeron presas del pánico.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

El barco carguero Razoni cargado con trigo ucraniano proveniente de Odessa y destino Tripoli sigue esperando el registro con lupa por parte de las autoridades turcas "por si hace contrabando de armamento"
La posición es de hace unos minutos.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Ayer, el Ministerio de Defensa de RU informó que destruyeron dos HIMARS. Sin embargo, la mayoría de los fanáticos de Putler no informaron esto ayer. Ni siquiera los seguidores más dedicados de Putler creen más en el Ministerio de Defensa de RU.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Como resultado de otra operación especial exitosa, SSO AZOV Kharkiv destruyó 7 camiones de BC y 2 vehículos de seguridad enemigos


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

Curioso este museo itinerante de material de combate ruso achatarrado por los ucranianos.

El desguace de la guerra, un museo itinerante de lo que se dejaron los rusos en Ucrania


----------



## uberales (2 Ago 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Un español herido por tres rusos muertos, mas o menos como en Krasny Bor.
> 
> Da gusto ver que algunas tradiciones se mantienen con el paso del tiempo.



Es un ángel que va cabalgando, cabalgando con brío y con valor. Va cantando las tristes historias de guerra y amor...

RUSIA ES CULPABLE


----------



## moncton (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ayer, el Ministerio de Defensa de RU informó que destruyeron dos HIMARS. Sin embargo, la mayoría de los fanáticos de Putler no informaron esto ayer. Ni siquiera los seguidores más dedicados de Putler creen más en el Ministerio de Defensa de RU.



Pero para que los destruyen, si de acuerdo con el comandante Zurhulov los HIMARS no valen para nada y solo alcanzaron un par de almacenes medio vacios por descuido de los rusos que se dejaron la puerta abierta?


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Un tractor amarillo y azul estaba estacionado cerca del edificio de la #Russian Embajada en #Slovakia . Como muestra de apoyo a #Ukraine y para enfurecer a los "diplomáticos" de Putin.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De todas las fuerzas rusas, en mi opinión los de Wagner están siendo los mas efectivos junto con los de infantería de marina y algunos batallones curtidos de Donetsk y Lugansk. En Wagner de hecho piden mas de 25 años de edad para entrar...



Los Wagner son una contrata del todopoderoso ejército de la inmensa Rusia?... qué curioso.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

No lo sabusté bien!


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

Toda la invasión de Ucrania de Vladimir Putin depende del resultado de la inminente Batalla de Kherson









Putin’s entire Ukraine invasion hinges on the coming Battle of Kherson


Ukraine's much anticipated counter-offensive in the south of the country is now gathering momentum with many observers predicting that the looming Battle of Kherson will decide the fate of Vladimir Putin's entire invasion.




www.atlanticcouncil.org


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)

#Ukraine : Un tanque ruso T-80U fue alcanzado por fuego ucraniano y fue abandonado, después de que lo que lo golpeó penetró a través de ambos lados del tanque, visto siendo discutido por un soldado de la UA.

Se afirmó que se usó un NLAW, pero creemos que es más probable que sea una mina fuera de ruta DM22 HEAT o similar.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aparte de todo, habrá que ver esos supuestos "reflectores de radar". Me extrañaría mucho que fuera algo más elaborado que unas planchas de madera robadas de algún lado, recubiertas de papel albal.



Por eso el puente de Kerch (puente de Crimea) lo han llenado de planchas en barcazas, supongo será una finta para engañar a los Himars.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Ukraine : Un tanque ruso T-80U fue alcanzado por fuego ucraniano y fue abandonado, después de que lo que lo golpeó penetró a través de ambos lados del tanque, visto siendo discutido por un soldado de la UA.
> 
> Se afirmó que se usó un NLAW, pero creemos que es más probable que sea una mina fuera de ruta DM22 HEAT o similar.



Sí, si que lo parece. Ese Panzerabwehrrichtmine debe ser algo diabólico.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

*España no enviará los tanques Leopard a Ucrania porque están "en una situación absolutamente lamentable"*


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *España no enviará los tanques Leopard a Ucrania porque están "en una situación absolutamente lamentable"*



Ya se comentó en su día en este hilo. Hubo descojono.
Los checos vinieron a ver si los compraban y salieron corriendo. No se pueden tener motores tantos años parados e incluso sin arrancar! Cuestiones de presupuesto?, recorte furibundo del gasto militar? o se gastaría en empoderamiento de soldades o diferencias entre les escalafones y escalafonas y afección en el carácter resilente discriminatorio en pro de un ejércite moderne de igualetarie?

Por qué los Leopard españoles no valen para Ucrania: origen alemán y 25 años de historia


----------



## ghawar (2 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ago 2022)

Chatarra ardiendo, orcos en desbandada, zuka, blyat. Es el clip perfecto.

Me recuerda a este, fijarse bien en el detalle de los kadirovitas huyendo en el minuto 1:20





Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

*Moscú dice que romperá relaciones con EE UU si Washington declara a Rusia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo*









Moscú dice que romperá relaciones con EEUU si Washington declara a Rusia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo


MADRID, 2 (EUROPA PRESS) La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores rusa, Maria Zajarova, ha anunciado que Mos




www.diariosigloxxi.com





El Senado de Estados Unidos aprobó a finales de julio una resolución en la que se instaba al Departamento de Estado a reconocer a Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo, una medida que cumpliría con las demandas anteriores formuladas por el presidente de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

prorusos traidores









El CSIC confirma un ciberataque ruso que le ha dejado sin conexión durante semanas


El Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas ha especificado en un comunicado oficial que el ataque tuvo lugar y que podía venir de Rusia.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

20 minutos es la nueva RT, pronto quesevaya tendra una columna dominical. 









Un arma sin igual y de alcance "casi ilimitado": así son los temibles misiles 'Tsirkon' que Putin usará contra Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha marcado este domingo nuevas líneas rojas a Occidente. Ha aprobado una nueva doctrina naval, influida por los cambios...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## favelados (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (3 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 20 minutos es la nueva RT, pronto quesevaya tendra una columna dominical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El director de 20 minutos fue en su momento el papá de Nacho Ejcolar.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Todas las horas son las HIMARS en punto.



Ya han destruído más Himars que los que ha sumnistrado USA. Todos son Himars


----------



## Subprime (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (3 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Parece que de los depósitos de municiones han pasado a los de combustible.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Ago 2022)

Dymitrysdemierda capturados en las ultimas horas


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Pero, como es esto posible si como dice el comandante Zurulhov el puente ese fue construido segun las estrictas normas de ingenieria civil sovieticas que son superiores a las occidentales y ademas los HIMARS son una mierda pinchada en un palo que no sirven para nada y los ataques ademas fallan o los derriban los antiaereos rusos y si por casualidad un proyectil impacta contra el puente solo sirve para hacer un desconchao que se repara con un poco de gravilla gorda y una mano de asfalto?


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Parece que de los depósitos de municiones han pasado a los de combustible.



Los aliados le dieron mucha prensa a los bombardeos de ciudades alemanas pero lo que acelero el fin de la guerra fue la destruccion de las fabricas de gasolina sintetica y los depositos de combustible


----------



## favelados (3 Ago 2022)

Los rusos sacan por fin los camiones buenos para solucionar sus problemillas logísticos...


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los camiones buenos para solucionar sus problemillas logísticos...



Eso son pontones


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

El ejército ucraniano recibirá los primeros 4 drones Fly Eye con un complejo de control comprado por el proyecto de recaudación de fondos respaldado por el estado Army of Drones, dice el Ministerio de Transformación Digital


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

Me sorprendio hace ya meses que las noticias siempre las sacaban a favor de Rusia, pero con esto del arma invencible del enano pederasta lo confirman, eso se escribe bajo pago en rublos. Es puro pasquín de la secta que sustituye RT.

Lo que comentas, bueno otra muestra mas de la estrecha relacion entre el kremlin y la extrema izmierda en la hispanosfera



uberales dijo:


> El director de 20 minutos fue en su momento el papá de Nacho Ejcolar.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Todos los sistemas de artillería de cohetes HIMARS fabricados en EE. UU. en el servicio de Ucrania siguen estando muy operativos, dijo el jefe del Comando Operativo Sur de Ucrania, el general de división Andriy Kovalchuk.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los camiones buenos para solucionar sus problemillas logísticos...



Los KrAZ-255 ya sólo los encuentras en los montes haciendo portes de madera y en servicio activo en el 'segundo ejército del mundo'. Bueno, y alguno, seguro, en Angola.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Eso demuestra que por mucho que los paracaidistas sean de elite y tal..sin tanques de verdad acaban sobrepasados...la 3 brigada de respuesta móvil acabo imponiéndose..la entrenada por la OTAN


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

Me da la sensación de que hay más tanques y blindados que infantería en el lado ruso..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

la que montaron con el POW ingles, pero resulta que susia lucha con mercenarios


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

#Ukraine : imágenes poco comunes de no menos de cuatro M142 HIMARS en acción, disparando 24 cohetes unitarios M31A1 GMLRS contra objetivos rusos.

Este metraje es notable no solo por la cantidad sino también por el uso diurno de HIMARS. Tenga en cuenta el soldado ucraniano con posibles MANPADS a la izquierda.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los KrAZ-255 ya sólo los encuentras en los montes haciendo portes de madera y en servicio activo en el 'segundo ejército del mundo'. Bueno, y alguno, seguro, en Angola.



Parecen los antiguos REOS americanos. Necesitan una gasolinera detrás.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Hace menos de 2 semanas estos hombres eran civiles ucranianos. Ahora se están entrenando para estar listos para el combate en el frente.

Los soldados ucranianos han estado participando en programas militares dirigidos por el Reino Unido en todo el país.


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Parecen los antiguos REOS americanos. Necesitan una gasolinera detrás.



motor diesel V8 de 15 litros....


----------



## volador (3 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los camiones buenos para solucionar sus problemillas logísticos...



Dios mío, los gitanos llevan DKV y C15 en mejores condiciones.


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que hay más tanques y blindados que infantería en el lado ruso..



Los BTG una de las críticas que le solían hacer los analistas es la baja proporción de dotaciones de infantería para la cantidad de blindados que se supone que tienen.


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El corrupto este y la culo gordo deberían dar explicaciones y no solo a los alemanes
Las sanciones estan doliendo y Putin tira de esta marioneta , mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende del gas y petróleo que se envía a Europa

El excanciller de #German y amigo cercano de #Putin , Gerhard #Schröder , ha abogado por el restablecimiento del proyecto Nord Stream 2.


El excanciller alemán Schroeder, después de reunirse con Putin la semana pasada, volvió a pedir el lanzamiento de Nord Stream 2. Putin comienza a rogar a Europa que tome al menos un poco de gasolina. Las exportaciones de Gazprom han caído casi un 60%, es imposible redirigir los flujos a China.
Putin estúpidamente no entiende que la decisión de Europa de abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos es para siempre. Al menos puede reforzar todo su búnker con barriles de petróleo, pero ya no los venderá a Europa.
Sí, ya está todo decidido, Alemania se está cambiando a otros proveedores. nadie más se arriesgará a darle a Putin la oportunidad de chantajear con su gas. Será más caro pero más seguro.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> motor diesel V8 de 15 litros....



Los REOS eran de gasolina además...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hace menos de 2 semanas estos hombres eran civiles ucranianos. Ahora se están entrenando para estar listos para el combate en el frente.
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos han estado participando en programas militares dirigidos por el Reino Unido en todo el país.



Muy poco tiempo para que sean efectivos. Pero es lo que hay, o mañana no habrá nada que defender.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El corrupto este y la culo gordo deberían dar explicaciones y no solo a los alemanes
> Las sanciones estan doliendo y Putin tira de esta marioneta , mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende del gas y petróleo que se envía a Europa
> 
> El excanciller de #German y amigo cercano de #Putin , Gerhard #Schröder , ha abogado por el restablecimiento del proyecto Nord Stream 2.
> ...



Muriéndose en una cárcel alemana condenado por traición deberia estar el excanciller.


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ya, la "solucion negociada" es quedarse con ucrania, deponer el gobierno, destruir el pais, robar, violar, imponer el ruso, desplazar a millones de civiles y quedarse con los recursos sin oposicion...

El Scholtz ya ha hecho daño suficiente, mejor que se quede calladito


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Según el pastor de renos Shoigu, a este paso ya han destruido mas himars de los que hay funcionando en ucrania

*El trabajo de los HIMARS desmoraliza al ejército ruso, por lo que el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa miente sobre la destrucción de instalaciones - ISW*


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso probablemente esté mintiendo sobre la destrucción de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS, ya que sus ataques desmoralizan a los soldados rusos. Esto está escrito por el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW).

El resumen de ISW establece que debido al uso efectivo de Ucrania del MLRS estadounidense, el ejército y los periodistas rusos hacen afirmaciones falsas sobre su destrucción. Por ejemplo, el 2 de agosto, RIA Novosti citó al ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, diciendo que las tropas rusas habían destruido seis lanzadores y más de 200 misiles HIMARS. El 1 de agosto, el Ministerio de Defensa informó que, como resultado de un "ataque de precisión" en Kharkov, dos instalaciones fueron destruidas en el territorio de la planta de Máquinas de Energía de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, según el comandante del comando operativo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "Sur" Andriy Kovalchuk, Ucrania aún no ha perdido ni un solo HIMARS. “Esto demuestra lo bien y lo rápido que aprendimos a usar HIMARS”, enfatizó.

Según un funcionario finlandés no identificado, los informes rusos de que está destruyendo HIMARS son probablemente "ilusiones". El Pentágono también negó las palabras de Shoigu.

El 28 de julio, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron HIMARS en el Puente Antonovsky, que es estratégicamente importante para Rusia. Después de eso, el grupo militar ruso en Kherson quedó aislado de las principales unidades y suministros. “El Puente de Automóviles Antonovsky sufrió tal daño que prácticamente excluye su funcionamiento por el momento como puente de carga. Se puede cruzar a pie, pero no en automóvil”, dijo el experto militar Sergei Grabsky a The Insider.









Работа HIMARS деморализует российских военных, поэтому Минобороны РФ лжет об уничтожении установок — ISW


Министерство обороны России, вероятно, лжет об уничтожении реактивных систем залпового огня HIMARS, так как их удары деморализуют российских солдат




theins.ru


----------



## Nicors (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Toda la invasión de Ucrania de Vladimir Putin depende del resultado de la inminente Batalla de Kherson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pongo traducido
Todavía hay mucho debate sobre la preparación del ejército ucraniano para montar una gran contraofensiva. Algunos analistas internacionales argumentan que sería preferible una pausa prolongada para permitir el entrenamiento adicional de los reclutas y la integración de nuevos sistemas de armas. Muchos ucranianos también argumentan que las fuerzas armadas de su país necesitan más entregas de armas, incluidos tanques y aviones, antes de que puedan esperar de manera realista llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas exitosas. Sin embargo, es posible que simplemente no haya tiempo que perder.

Millones de ucranianos viven actualmente bajo la ocupación rusa, donde se enfrentan a la perspectiva diaria de crímenes de guerra, incluidos secuestros, ejecuciones y deportaciones forzadas a la Federación Rusa. Dados los horrores descubiertos en las áreas del norte de Ucrania liberadas de la ocupación rusa, nadie se hace ilusiones sobre la escala de las atrocidades que actualmente tienen lugar en todo el sur ocupado. Putin ha dejado claro que está librando una guerra de aniquilación para destruir Ucrania. Cada día extra de ocupación significa más miseria y sufrimiento. 

También se están realizando preparativos para celebrar referéndums al estilo de Crimea en el sur de Ucrania ocupado. Rusia tiene como objetivo repetir la votación amañada realizada durante la toma militar de la península de Ucrania en la primavera de 2014 para crear una apariencia de legitimidad para la posterior anexión de las regiones del sur de Ucrania. Si bien una boleta falsa haría poco para convencer a las audiencias internacionales o cambiar las realidades militares, podría empeorar significativamente la difícil situación de los
devastadoras en Ucrania y ahora es un caparazón de la fuerza que invadió el país el 24 de febrero. Según una estimación reciente de la inteligencia estadounidense , más de 75.000 soldados rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos en Ucrania. El ejército de Putin ya se ha visto obligado a retirarse por completo del norte de Ucrania y de la Isla de las Serpientes, y los comandantes rusos intentan de manera un tanto poco convincente salvar sus sonrojos al presentar estos retiros vergonzosos como "gestos de buena voluntad". 

Al mismo tiempo, Putin no muestra signos de reducir sus objetivos de guerra. Por el contrario, los funcionarios del Kremlin ahora hablan abiertamente de apoderarse de más territorio ucraniano y derrocar al gobierno ucraniano . En junio, el dictador ruso comparó su invasión de Ucrania con las conquistas imperiales de Pedro el Grande en el siglo XVIII y declaró que se encontraba en una misión histórica para “recuperar” las tierras rusas. La pérdida de Kherson representaría un golpe demoledor para estas ambiciones imperiales, al mismo tiempo que expondría la realidad disminuida detrás de las continuas afirmaciones de Rusia sobre el estatus de superpotencia militar.

La inminente Batalla de Kherson es un evento de importancia internacional sin precedentes. El resultado de esta batalla determinará el destino de Ucrania y el curso de la guerra. Una victoria rusa podría allanar el camino para la conquista de la costa del Mar Negro de Ucrania y la subyugación completa del país. Si Ucrania sale victoriosa, puede marcar el principio del fin de los sueños de Vladimir Putin de un nuevo imperio ruso.

_Peter Dickinson es editor del Servicio de Alerta de Ucrania del Atlantic Council_


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Y mas casualidades rusas


El inicio de un incendio en el almacén de OZON en Istra. Según información preliminar, la causa del incendio fue un cortocircuito.




El área de incendio en el almacén de OZON ha crecido a 35 mil metros cuadrados, parte del muro se derrumbó, informó el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Presuntamente sin víctimas


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Un hilo interesante de Twitter de K. Galeev



Rusia no es puritana. No impone a los políticos los mismos estándares sexuales que Estados Unidos. La infidelidad de Putin no redujo ni un poco su apoyo. La extravagancia de Nemtsov podría haber aumentado su reputación. Las aventuras con (más o menos) mujeres adultas no pueden dañar tu imagen aquí.



Pero las sesiones de fotos como esta pueden


Contexto de la foto. En 2006, Putin se acercó al grupo de niños que estaban de excursión por el Kremlin. Se acercó a un chico Nikita, le hizo varias preguntas, le subió la camiseta y le dio un beso en la barriga. Luego caminó rápidamente por un camino

que impresionó a muchos


Uno de los críticos de Putin, Alexander Litvinenko, lo acusó de pedofilia. Litvinenko era un oficial fugitivo del FSB que se mudó a Londres y publicó un libro "Blowing up Russia". Básicamente argumentó que fue el Servicio de Seguridad Federal el que hizo estallar casas residenciales en 1999.


Del 4 al 16 de septiembre de 1999, cuatro casas residenciales fueron voladas en Moscú, Buinaksk y Volgodonsk. 307 murieron, 1700 resultaron heridos. Oficialmente, fueron los chechenos quienes hicieron esto y estos ataques terroristas fueron una justificación importante para la Segunda Guerra Chechena que llevó a Putin al poder.


Litvinenko argumentó que las casas no fueron voladas por "chechenos" sino por los oficiales del Servicio Federal de Seguridad por orden de su nuevo director, Vladimir Putin. La familia de Yeltsin preparó una transición de poder, pero Putin era un total anónimo con una tasa de aprobación de alrededor del 1,5%


Según Litvinenko, el FSB voló casas para obtener un casus belli para la Segunda Guerra Chechena. La victoria en la guerra hizo a Putin elegible y permitió proceder con la transición del poder muy rápidamente. No había otra forma de impulsar un sin nombre al Líder Nacional en cuatro meses


Cronología de 1999: 4 al 16 de agosto

- Explosiones en casas
16 de agosto - Putin se convierte en primer ministro
23 de septiembre - Primeros bombardeos de Grozny
26 de diciembre - El ejército ruso asedia Grozny
31 de diciembre - Yeltsin dice que está "cansado" y renuncia a favor de Putin, quien se convierte en el presidente interino


¿Litvinenko dijo la verdad? no puedo decir Lo que puedo decir es que fue envenenado por el polonio-210 radiactivo y su presunto asesino (Луговой) más tarde se convirtió en miembro del parlamento ruso. fin

 






__





Thread by kamilkazani: Russia is not Puritan. It doesn't hold politicians... - PingThread


Russia is not Puritan. It doesn't hold politicians to the same sexual standards as America. Putin's infidelity didn't reduce his support for a bit. Nemtsov's flamboyance might have actually boosted his reputation. Affairs with (more or less) adult women can't hurt your image here



www.pingthread.com







*Nadie se atreve a llamarlo una conspiración*
¿Quién estuvo detrás de los atentados con bombas en los apartamentos de Moscú de 1999 que aceleraron el ascenso al poder de Vladimir Putin?

_El primer edificio atacado fue el cuartel de Buynaksk que albergaba a los soldados rusos y sus familias. Era un edificio anodino de cinco pisos ubicado en las afueras de la ciudad, y cuando el enorme camión bomba estalló tarde en la noche del 4 de septiembre de 1999, los pisos se aplastaron entre sí hasta que el edificio quedó reducido a una pila de escombros en llamas. . En esos escombros estaban los cuerpos de sesenta y cuatro personas: hombres, mujeres y niños._

En las horas previas al amanecer del pasado 13 de septiembre, salí de mi hotel en el centro de Moscú y me dirigí a un barrio de clase trabajadora en las afueras del sur de la ciudad.

Habían pasado doce años desde que había estado en la capital rusa. Por todas partes, se habían levantado nuevos edificios de vidrio y acero, el horizonte estaba salpicado de grúas de construcción, e incluso a las 4 a.m., los llamativos casinos alrededor de la plaza Pushkin estaban a toda marcha y la calle Tverskaya estaba atascada con SUV de último modelo y sedanes BMW. . La campaña fue un vistazo discordante a la colosal transformación que Rusia, con su economía impulsada por los petrodólares, había experimentado en los nueve años desde que Vladimir Putin llegó al poder.


Pero mi viaje esa mañana fue a un lugar en el "viejo" Moscú, a un pequeño parque donde una vez estuvo un monótono edificio de apartamentos de nueve pisos conocido como 6/3 Kashirskoye Highway. A las 5:03 de la mañana del 13 de septiembre de 1999—exactamente nueve años antes de mi visita—6/3 Kashirskoye había sido destruida por una bomba escondida en su sótano; 121 de sus residentes habían muerto mientras dormían. Esa explosión, que se produjo nueve días después de la de Buynaksk, fue la tercera de lo que serían cuatro atentados con bombas en edificios de apartamentos en Rusia durante un lapso de doce días ese septiembre, dejando unos 300 ciudadanos muertos y la nación en pánico; fue una de las series de ataques terroristas más letales en el mundo hasta el 11 de septiembre. Culpando de los atentados a terroristas de Chechenia, el recién nombrado primer ministro de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ordenó una ofensiva de tierra arrasada en la república separatista. Tras el éxito de esa ofensiva, el previamente desconocido Putin se convirtió en un héroe nacional y rápidamente asumió el control total del estado ruso. Es un control que continúa ejerciendo hoy.









None Dare Call It a Conspiracy


From the GQ archives: Who was behind the 1999 Moscow apartment bombings that accelerated Vladimir Putin's rise to power?




www.gq.com


----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Up!



Cuando cae la noche de verano, me siento en mi porche con un vaso de whisky y me relajo con el cantar del grillo, el ulular del búho y el surcar los aires del Himars.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Soldados de la Brigada 112 de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de la APU en la región de Kharkiv entre los matorrales del bosque rastreados y junto con los artilleros de la 92 OMBr. destruyó la unidad rusa de desminado a reacción autopropulsada UR-77


----------



## JAGGER (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Se entiende ahora las declaraciones de la marioneta alemana de Putin


Los ingresos del presupuesto estatal del petróleo y el gas en julio colapsaron inmediatamente en un 22,5% (datos del Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa, en comparación con julio de 2021). Otro medio año de la misma geopolítica "exitosa" de Putin, y el presupuesto ya no tendrá suficiente dinero para pagar las pensiones.


----------



## Nicors (3 Ago 2022)

Argelia rechaza la mano tendida del Sultán 









Marruecos destaca que Argelia ha rechazado “la mano tendida” por Mohamed VI


Pese al silencio oficial, la prensa cercana al régimen ha arremetido contra el ofrecimiento del Monarca




www.larazon.es





Los periódicos de la Junta militar hablan de que Marruecos esta "Jugando con el alineamiento de Argelia en el contexto de la guerra ruso-ucraniana"

Mientras Lavrov visitó Argelia durante la guerra para reforzar relaciones 









En medio de la guerra en Ucrania, Lavrov viaja a Argel para reafirmar la alianza ruso-argelina


Tras la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia trata de reforzar sus relaciones con aliados estratégicos, así como buscar nuevos apoyos frente al bloque formado por Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea. Con este objetivo, el jefe de la diplomacia rusa, Serguei Lavrov ha viajado a Argelia para reunirse con su...




atalayar.com


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se entiende ahora las declaraciones de la marioneta alemana de Putin
> 
> 
> Los ingresos del presupuesto estatal del petróleo y el gas en julio colapsaron inmediatamente en un 22,5% (datos del Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa, en comparación con julio de 2021). Otro medio año de la misma geopolítica "exitosa" de Putin, y el presupuesto ya no tendrá suficiente dinero para pagar las pensiones.



Es que es de cajón. No vendes tu producto, no ingresas dinero. Así de simple.

Encima es estúpido no vender tu producto estrella (Gas), cuando este es el 60% de tus ingresos. Y mas estúpido aun es no venderlo cuando estas teniendo más gastos que nunca, ya que esta guerra es de todo para Boba, menos barata. Y para remate de estupidez es no vender tu producto estrella, cuando tu producto secundario (Petróleo) se lo tienes que vender a chinos e hindús, que sabiendo que estas necesitado te aprietan las tuercas a fondo y te lo sacan con sustanciosos, descuentos, por lo que aun ingresas menos.

Y la guinda del pastel, es cuando tus rivales te congelan la mitad de tus ahorros y los suizos otro porcentaje que vete tu a saber cuanto es.

Un plan si fisuras desde luego. Menudos economistas formaba el KGB.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos sacan por fin los camiones buenos para solucionar sus problemillas logísticos...



están movilizando todos los pontones del país, eso quiere decir que van a intentar mantener Kherson


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Sin control y a robar, los funcionarios robando antes del colapso 

*Se ha formado un "agujero negro" por billones de rublos en la contratación de empresas estatales.*

La columna vertebral de la economía estatal rusa -las compras de empresas estatales, que el año pasado ascendieron al 17% del PIB nacional- se está convirtiendo gradualmente en un "agujero negro".

La práctica de clasificar las transacciones de personas jurídicas que cayeron bajo las sanciones, cuyo número en Rusia asciende a cientos, ha llevado al hecho de que billones de rublos gastados por las empresas más grandes de Rusia se han vuelto invisibles incluso para el estado.

Según el informe de contratación pública publicado por el Ministerio de Finanzas, según los resultados de la primera mitad del año, el volumen de contratos celebrados por empresas estatales se duplicó con creces, de 11,5 a 5,5 billones de rublos. Al mismo tiempo, el número de contratos cambió de forma insignificante: 790.000 frente a 806.000 del año anterior, señala Kommersant .

El colapso de las estadísticas fue el resultado del hecho de que la mayoría de las compras pasaron a un modo oculto y secreto, explica el experto de Kontur.Torgov Vasily Danilchik

Debido al riesgo de extender las sanciones, a las empresas estatales sancionadas se les dio la oportunidad de no publicar datos sobre sus transacciones en el Sistema Único de Información de Contrataciones Públicas (UIS). Como resultado, el estado clasificó los datos incluso de sí mismo.

Parte de las compras se realizan sin el uso del EIS y por lo tanto no hay datos sobre ellas, confirmó a Kommersant un representante del Ministerio de Hacienda. Qué exactamente adquirieron las empresas estatales, en qué condiciones y por qué cantidad, todo esto está cubierto con un sello "secreto". El informe sobre contratos, que está disponible en este momento, “no contiene información detallada, salvo la información sobre la celebración del contrato y el logro de cuotas para la compra de productos nacionales”, agregó el representante del Ministerio de Hacienda.

El año pasado, las empresas estatales realizaron compras por valor de 22,5 billones de rublos, una cantidad comparable al tamaño del presupuesto federal. El estado compró directamente otros 10,5 billones de rublos (FZ-44). Este año, las estadísticas registran el crecimiento de este último en un 17%, de 4 a 4,7 billones de rublos, lo que, sin embargo, solo refleja la aceleración de la inflación, que estableció un récord de 20 años a nivel del consumidor y se aceleró casi un 40% en el nivel de los fabricantes.

Las sanciones y el colapso de las importaciones han aumentado considerablemente el número de compras fallidas, en un 20% en términos monetarios. Las “compras caras” individuales estaban bajo ataque, escribe el Ministerio de Finanzas en el seguimiento.









В закупках госкомпаний образовалась «черная дыра» на триллионы рублей - The Moscow Times на русском







www.moscowtimes.eu






*Compras de empresas estatales pierden visibilidad*
*El cierre de los datos privó de relevancia al seguimiento del Ministerio de Hacienda*
Como descubrió Kommersant, el cierre antisanciones de los datos sobre parte de las compras de empresas estatales distorsionó en gran medida las estadísticas sobre ellas; ahora incluso el Ministerio de Finanzas no ve toda la información. Como resultado, del seguimiento de adquisiciones publicado por el departamento para el primer semestre de 2022, se desprende que las empresas estatales han reducido su volumen a más de la mitad. En realidad, los datos sobre la mitad de tales compras simplemente resultaron ser temporalmente invisibles para el estado. Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Finanzas promete rectificar la situación y devolver esta información al circuito cerrado del sistema de monitoreo, pero solo a partir de abril de 2023. 








Закупки госкомпаний потеряли видимость


Закрытие данных лишило мониторинг Минфина релевантности




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

De toda la información que se recibe vemos solo una parte de la realidad, los fuegos son interesantes (no todo son de origen belico).

Se tendria que meditar y estudiar, el 10 de julio se ve claramente el frente de guerra. La semana del 17 se reduce la actividad. Los últimos 7 dias hay actividad por todas partes y muy lejos del frente


fuegos de los 7 días posteriores al 10 de julio





fuegos de los 7 días posteriores al 17 de julio




fuegos de los 7 días posteriores al 24 de julio


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


>



Todo muy Paco...


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

El suministro de gas ruso a Europa sigue cayendo

El suministro de Europa #natgas en julio fue de solo un 10 % #Gazprom de tubería, con 3,7 bcm entregados. Otro 5% fue Rusia #LNG de Yamal. US LNG cubrió el 13 % del suministro, mientras que Norway Pipe fue el proveedor n.º 1 con un 27 %. 
@ICISOfficial
datos. #TTF #ONGT


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

Taiwán denuncia la incursión de 21 cazas chinos y EEUU dice que está "preparado" para responder a Pekín


A las maniobras militares se suma una incursión en el espacio aéreo de Taiwán durante la visita de Pelosi.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La finta de Hostomel! Uno de los momentos cumbres de la Historia militar. Recordemos esta audaz hazaña, que rompió todos los esquemas establecidos en táctica y estrategia de guerra:

1) Mandas tus mejores fuerzas de élite aerotransportadas para que tomen un aeródromo cercano a Kiev.

2) Por carretera mandas 40 Km de tanques, blindados, suministros para que enlacen con los de Hostomel.

3) La caravana de 40 Km se atasca porque los camiones se delante se les deshacen las ruedas, ya que Dimitri el de mantenimiento se gastó el dinero para ruedas en putas.

4) Las fuerzas de élite de Hostomel, sin apoyos, son aniquiladas al estilo "tiro al pato"

5) Lo que queda de la caravana, 3 semanas después, una vez arregladas las ruedas, se vuelve a Rusia, y se anuncia que era todo una finta para que los ucranianos se despistaran en el Donbas

6) Anuncias que ahora ya te centras en el Donbas

7) Los ucranianos, por tanto, se van al Donbas a fortificarlo.

Conclusión: haces una finta pero anuncias que es una finta, por tanto el enemigo se prepara. En el camino pierdes a tus tropas de élite y 600 tanques. 5 meses después, en el Donbas, llevas avanzados 15 Km.

Pocas veces se alcanza la perfección. La finta de Hostomel quedará grabada para siempre en nuestra memoria.


----------



## ghawar (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Ukraine : imágenes poco comunes de no menos de cuatro M142 HIMARS en acción, disparando 24 cohetes unitarios M31A1 GMLRS contra objetivos rusos.
> 
> Este metraje es notable no solo por la cantidad sino también por el uso diurno de HIMARS. Tenga en cuenta el soldado ucraniano con posibles MANPADS a la izquierda.



Como me gustaría ver el resultado de esta ensalada de hostias en forma de Himars.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)

__





Ozon (company) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





es una Amazon ruso, ordenadores chamuscados alli que no se van a poder reemplazar



paconan dijo:


> Y mas casualidades rusas
> 
> 
> El inicio de un incendio en el almacén de OZON en Istra. Según información preliminar, la causa del incendio fue un cortocircuito.
> ...


----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


>



Ya entiendo porqué no lo destruyen los ucras


----------



## Nicors (3 Ago 2022)

Batalla de Hastomel

*24-28 de febrero[editar]*
Después de la batalla del aeropuerto, las fuerzas ucranianas y rusas comenzaron a enfrentarse entre sí en Hostómel y sus alrededores.5 Videos publicados en las redes sociales mostraron una columna de tanques rusos ardiendo en las afueras de la ciudad y Mi-24 ucranianos disparando cohetes contra posiciones rusas sobre un área residencial.4 Se informó que los kadyrovitas se mudaron a las afueras de la ciudad o al aeropuerto en preparación para asesinar al presidente ucraniano Volodímir Zelenski. El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania informó de que el convoy kadyrovitas constaba de más de 250 equipos y más de 1500 de los «mejores combatientes de la República de Chechenia». La inteligencia ucraniana declaró que recibió estos informes de elementos del FSB que se oponen a la invasión.67

El 26 de febrero de 2022, actuando sobre la base del informe de inteligencia anterior, las fuerzas ucranianas interceptaron y destruyeron un grupo de ataque checheno encargado de asesinar al presidente Zelenski. En otros lugares, los UAV ucranianos vieron dos lugares cerca de Hostómel donde se estaban reuniendo los combatientes chechenos. La Guardia Nacional de Ucrania y el Grupo Alfa atacaron más tarde esos lugares, destruyendo una columna de vehículos blindados rusos en el proceso. Según funcionarios ucranianos, Magomed Tushayev, un general checheno y jefe del 141º Regimiento Motorizado de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, murió durante el ataque.678910 Las fuerzas ucranianas informaron que los kadyrovitas sufrieron grandes bajas como resultado de estos ataques.67

*1-5 de marzo[editar]*

Las secuelas de los enfrentamientos en Hostomel, 4 de marzo.
Los residentes de Hostomel informaron que los constantes bombardeos y ataques aéreos de las fuerzas rusas los han privado de agua, alimentos, electricidad y medicinas. Los constantes bombardeos también han impedido que los residentes reciban ayuda humanitaria, evacuen de la ciudad o incluso retiren cadáveres de la calle. Se informó que los kadyrovitas operaban más cerca del aeropuerto de Hostómel y estaban robando a los residentes, mientras que los soldados rusos presionaban su avance hacia Hostómel. Testigos presenciales informaron que soldados rusos dispararon contra una ambulancia.11

El 3 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas se enfrentaron a las fuerzas rusas en combate urbano dentro de Hostómel.1213 La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania (GUR MO) informó que las fuerzas especiales bajo su mando y la resistencia local han destruido 20 DMO rusos (probablemente BMD-3 y/o BMD-4) en Hostómel. Diez de los BMD fueron destruidos a las 18:30 (6:30 p.m.) cerca de la fábrica de vidrio de la ciudad.1415161718 Las fuerzas rusas fueron finalmente repelidas de la ciudad. Un video publicado en las redes sociales que muestra las secuelas de la batalla urbana mostró vehículos rusos destruidos y abandonados y soldados rusos muertos esparcidos por las calles.1213 Un francotirador ucraniano mató al general de división Andréi Sujovetski en Hostómel o en el aeropuerto de Hostómel. Fue subcomandante del 41º Ejército de Armas Combinadas.1920

El 4 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas se enfrentaron a las fuerzas rusas en las calles por segunda vez, según los informes, destruyendo un BMD y bombardeando a las fuerzas rusas con cohetes BM-21 Grad.21 En otras partes de Hostómel, los soldados ucranianos derrotaron a una unidad de kadyrovitas, apoderándose de sus armas, equipo y vehículo blindado.22 Las fuerzas ucranianas informaron más tarde que habían recuperado el control de Hostómel de las fuerzas rusas. La inteligencia ucraniana informó que la 31° Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de la Guardia rusa sufrió al menos 50 muertos en las batallas en Hostómel. Se informó que las fuerzas especiales bajo el GUR MO, el 3° Regimiento de Propósito Especial y los combatientes de la resistencia local habían participado en la batalla. Las armas rusas, el equipo, el personal y los documentos personales fueron incautados por el ejército ucraniano, y cualquier arma utilizable se redistribuyó a la resistencia local. El GUR MO informó que los soldados rusos fallecidos no poseían ningún documento de identificación; solo certificaciones de vacunación y libros médicos en blanco.23 Sin embargo, el mismo día, las fuerzas ucranianas informaron que el mayor Valeriy Chybineyev fue asesinado cerca del aeropuerto de Hostómel.2324 Las fuerzas rusas, según los informes, la 31ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de la Guardia, más tarde regresaron a Hostómel y ocuparon un complejo residencial, tomando como rehenes a 40 o más residentes.252627

Un periodista llamado Ruslan Vinichenko detalló su cautiverio de seis días por las fuerzas rusas dentro del sótano del edificio de apartamentos. Según él, los soldados rusos reunieron a 60 personas (incluido él mismo) en el sótano y estaban haciendo acciones similares con 90 personas en un complejo de apartamentos vecino, confiscaron y destruyeron sus teléfonos, saquearon sus apartamentos y difundieron información falsa sobre el estado de la guerra, como que las fuerzas rusas que capturaron Kiev y Odessa. La única vez que a los residentes se les permitió salir del sótano fue para fumar o recoger agua. El 10 de marzo, el día de su fuga, Vinichenko declaró que los soldados rusos anunciaron que estaban reuniendo a los residentes para trasladarse a Bielorrusia. Trató de convencer al resto de los residentes para que escaparan con él, pero estaban demasiado angustiados para mudarse. Vinichenko agarró a su novia y escapó de la ciudad después de que un automovilista que pasaba los recogió. Tres soldados rusos vieron lo que estaban haciendo, pero no se molestaron en detenerlos.28

El 5 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas rusas capturaron Hostómel e impidieron que los civiles evacuaran la ciudad.293031

*Contraataque ucraniano[editar]*

BTR-MD ruso dañado después de una escaramuza el 4 de marzo en Hostomel.

Restos del Antonov An-225, fotografiados el 3 de abril.
El 7 de marzo de 2022, el alcalde de Hostómel, Yuri Pylypko, junto con varios otros voluntarios, fueron asesinados por las tropas rusas mientras distribuían alimentos y medicinas a los residentes.32 Según los informes, su cuerpo fue atrapado por las fuerzas rusas. Cuando el sacerdote local vino a recoger su cuerpo, un soldado ruso comprensivo impidió que el sacerdote se acercara, desarmó la trampa y ayudó a cargar el cuerpo del alcalde en una carretilla para ser transportado. Yuri fue enterrado cerca de la iglesia local con honores.33 En algún momento, las fuerzas ucranianas recapturaron algunas partes de Hostómel. Las fuerzas rusas respondieron desplegando dos grupos tácticos del Batallón en Hostómel en los preparativos para una ofensiva.34

El 8 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron una ofensiva nocturna rusa en Hostómel. Se anunció que las fuerzas ucranianas estaban preparando una evacuación a gran escala y la entrega de ayuda humanitaria para los residentes de Hostómel.35 Al día siguiente, las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo una evacuación a gran escala a través del óblast de Kiev, incluso en Hostomel. Hasta 20 000 civiles fueron evacuados en el óblast de Kiev. La evacuación continuó hasta el día siguiente.36

El 11 de marzo de 2022, los residentes informaron que las fuerzas rusas controlaban la mayor parte de Hostómel, lo que dificultaba enormemente que los civiles evacuaran de la ciudad o recibieran ayuda humanitaria. El equipo militar ruso se trasladó al centro de la ciudad y a las zonas residenciales, mientras que los suministros rusos se entregaron a través de helicópteros. Testigos presenciales también informaron que los kadyrovitas deambulaban por Hostómel y ejecutaban a civiles por razones triviales.37 Aún así, los autobuses pudieron evacuar con éxito de la ciudad el 12 de marzo de 2022.38

El 13 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron a las fuerzas rusas que intentaban cruzar un río cerca de Hostómel utilizando un puente de pontones. El puente y varios vehículos rusos fueron destruidos.3940

El 14 de marzo de 2022, Ramzán Kadýrov, jefe de la República de Chechenia, afirmó haber entrado en Hostómel. La afirmación no pudo ser verificada en el momento del anuncio, pero fue recibida con dudas debido a que su anuncio fue transmitido por los medios estatales rusos. El asesor presidencial Oleksiy Arestovych también dudó de la afirmación de Kadýrov debido a la información de que Kadýrov fue visto en Grozni el día antes de su anuncio.41 Durante el día, se llevaron a cabo dos evacuaciones civiles en Hostómel. La primera columna de 10 autobuses evacuó con éxito a madres, niños, ancianos y discapacitados de Hostómel. La segunda columna de cuatro autobuses fue bombardeada por morteros rusos. Una mujer murió y dos hombres resultaron heridos por el ataque.4243

El 16 de marzo de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron una contraofensiva contra las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev, incluida Hostómel. Según Andriy Nebitov, jefe de la policía de la región de Kiev, las fuerzas ucranianas pudieron romper las posiciones rusas después de realizar ataques de artillería. Además, afirmó que el contraataque interrumpió el plan de las fuerzas rusas de atacar Kiev directamente.4445

*Retirada de las fuerzas rusas[editar]*
El 1 de abril de 2022, Oleksandr Pavlyuk, jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Kiev, afirmó que las fuerzas rusas habían abandonado Hostómel.46 El 2 de abril de 2022, todo el óblast de Kiev, donde se encuentra Hostómel, fue declarado libre de invasores por el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania después de que las tropas rusas abandonaran la zona.


----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Es que es de cajón. No vendes tu producto, no ingresas dinero. Así de simple.
> 
> Encima es estúpido no vender tu producto estrella (Gas), cuando este es el 60% de tus ingresos. Y mas estúpido aun es no venderlo cuando estas teniendo más gastos que nunca, ya que esta guerra es de todo para Boba, menos barata. Y para remate de estupidez es no vender tu producto estrella, cuando tu producto secundario (Petróleo) se lo tienes que vender a chinos e hindús, que sabiendo que estas necesitado te aprietan las tuercas a fondo y te lo sacan con sustanciosos, descuentos, por lo que aun ingresas menos.
> 
> ...



Los rusos estaban intentando el primer caso de la historia donde el vendedor amenaza al cliente con no venderle el producto, y le amenaza todos los días con tirar un nuke en su casa.

Por algún motivo no les está funcionando, me pregunto que habrá podido pasar, porque el plan es impecable.


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Es que es de cajón. No vendes tu producto, no ingresas dinero. Así de simple.
> 
> Encima es estúpido no vender tu producto estrella (Gas), cuando este es el 60% de tus ingresos. Y mas estúpido aun es no venderlo cuando estas teniendo más gastos que nunca, ya que esta guerra es de todo para Boba, menos barata. Y para remate de estupidez es no vender tu producto estrella, cuando tu producto secundario (Petróleo) se lo tienes que vender a chinos e hindús, que sabiendo que estas necesitado te aprietan las tuercas a fondo y te lo sacan con sustanciosos, descuentos, por lo que aun ingresas menos.
> 
> ...



en terminologia de negocios es lo que se llama una "cash cow". Un producto que genera ingresos constantes que exceden con mucho el coste de inversion, que no requieren conocimientos ni actualizacion tecnologica, que no son perecederos ni caducan...

Gas y petroleo, lo mas facil de vender y lo que da mucho cash sano. 

El fallo del Putin fue pensar que todo el mundo se iba a bajar las bragas como el Scholtz


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

el almacén de la tienda online OZON sigue en llamas


Aquí un directo







__





Cargando…






www.ozon.ru




Esta es la pagina web, podéis echar un vistazo a artículos de electrónica, como ,teléfonos, televisores , lavadoras, etc...
No hay stock de nada


----------



## ELVR (3 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los rusos estaban intentando el primer caso de la historia donde el vendedor amenaza al cliente con no venderle el producto, y le amenaza todos los días con tirar un nuke en su casa.
> 
> Por algún motivo no les está funcionando, me pregunto que habrá podido pasar, porque el plan es impecable.



Es lo que tiene la mentalidad del traficante de droga. Si cree que te tiene enganchado te convertirá en su putita comebolsas.


----------



## ghawar (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (3 Ago 2022)

Qué país más retrasado, es totalmente anacrónico. Hay que hacer las cosas muuuuuy mal para que se puedan llegar a quemar 25.000m2 de almacén.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Ago 2022)

El barco de carga Razoni con trigo ucraniano ha pasado el estrecho del Bósforo y ya está en el mar de Mármara.


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué país más retrasado, es totalmente anacrónico. Hay que hacer las cosas muuuuuy mal para que se puedan llegar a quemar 25.000m2 de almacén.



No puedo asegurarlo pero creo que este incendio tiene probabilidades de ser provocado para hacer caja y cobrar el seguro


----------



## Subprime (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (3 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Joder, de tía buena, pasa a marimacho y luego a hombre marica feo. Mejor que haya muerto. Luego los propagandistas orcos dicen de los dos payasos trans de la OTAN


----------



## moncton (3 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la mentalidad del traficante de droga. Si cree que te tiene enganchado te convertirá en su putita comebolsas.



Talmente

EL Putin cometio el mismo error que los British con el brexit cuando decian que como compraban muchos audis y bmws y mercedes que los alemanes iban a forzar a la UE a bajarse los pantalones y poner el culo en pompa

Y si, los alemanes las pasaran medio putas este invierno, pero un pais que paso de estar completamente destruido en 1945 a ser la cuarta potencia economica mundial en 1965 ha demostrado que puede capear cualquier temporal

Por mucho que las ratas como el Scholtz metan cizaña

Joder si en España con el Covid cerraron hasta los bares, los bares! como para que el Putin se crea que nos puede joder

Casi dos años sin turismo, el 17% del PIB nacional


----------



## Subprime (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Azerbaiyán proporcionará a Ucrania bombas de aire guiadas QFAB-250 LG para el Su-25. Estas bombas han sido desarrolladas por Turquía y Azerbaiyán


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

esto no lo entiendo


----------



## Ungaunga (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> están movilizando todos los pontones del país, eso quiere decir que van a intentar mantener Kherson



¿Y cuál es la estrategia? ¿Poner pontones a tiro hasta que se les acaben los cohetes HIMARS a los ucros?


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Ago 2022)

Igual lo que pretenden hacer más que puentes son balsas para transporte arrastradas por vehículos anfibios y lanchas, son más lentas que pasar el material por un pueste pero al no estar fijas menos vulnerables.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es la estrategia? ¿Poner pontones a tiro hasta que se les acaben los cohetes HIMARS a los ucros?



Como he comentado muchas veces es un frente con posibilidades, los Ukranianos van a dañar tanto como puedan los puentes. Si siguen las premisas de la Otan deberían bombardear desde el aire intensamente antes de iniciar las operaciones, como mínimo 3 semanas. Luego empezar un intenso bombardeo seguido de varios asaltos. El primero es el de la presa es el más interesante, para tomar un puente lo mejor es por los dos lados, vas a necesitar los partisanos. Es una operación dificil porque ademas la presa no tiene que sufrir muchos daños. Con esto divides las fuerzas rusas.

El segundo rodear la ciudad de Kherson y controlar la parte exterior norte.

Los rusos intentaran mandar refuerzos y harán pontones directamente a la ciudad. Pero todo esto debería ser una operación de dos a tres meses. Los rusos no están tan blandos.

Estos fuegos de los últimos 7 días indican una intensa preparación (no me lo explico, estan muy lejos del alcance) una parte serán fuegos forestales o agricolas




Los fuegos en la semana del 1 de julio





corrección, los fuegos del 2021 (es decir que muchos son agricolas)


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

*Rusia pierde más de un tercio de sus militares en la invasión de Ucrania*
Los análisis más conservadores cifran ya en 54.000 las bajas de Moscú entre muertos, desaparecidos, prisioneros y heridos

Uno de los grandes secretos de la invasión rusa a Ucrania, y de todas las guerras en realidad, al menos hasta que terminan, *es el número de muertos que deja el conflicto en sus filas*. Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha de inicio de las hostilidades, apenas se han ofrecido datos parciales, algunos interesados y muchos ridículos, de las bajas de cada bando. La propaganda de guerra exagera las bajas contrarias y minimiza las propias para mantener alta la moral. Ucrania al menos reveló hace un mes, *de boca de su presidente, que había alcanzado los 10.000 muertos*, mientras que Rusia se quedó en algo más de 1.000 al principio de la invasión. Con esos números y ratios ya demostrados en otros conflictos, vamos a intentar acercarnos a las cifras reales.
Además de los muertos en combate, hay otro tipo de bajas que degradan la efectividad de un ejército: prisioneros, desaparecidos y heridos. Es decir, "hablar sólo de muertos es dar una información incompleta sobre el total de bajas", dice Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en el _think tank_ CNA de Washington y prestigioso analista militar. Kaufman ofrece un ratio conservador, *admitido por la gran mayoría de analistas, de 3,5 heridos por cada muerto *atendiendo a los datos de guerras actuales como Afganistán o Irak. Por ejemplo, si un ejército sufre 10.000 muertos en acción es que tiene alrededor de 35.000 heridos. Por tanto, cuenta con 45.000 bajas totales.
Incluso con ese ratio *no es fácil saber un número total de bajas rusas o ucranianas en la guerra*. Por ejemplo, los rusos no cuentan como bajas propias de su ejército las de sus aliados separatistas de las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como los mercenarios de Wagner, los voluntarios sirios de Asad o las unidades de guardia nacional o Rogsvardia, que responden sólo a las órdenes de Putin.
"El problema es saber el número de militares inicial con el que Rusia empezó la invasión. El tamaño de cada batallón es de 700 a 800 miembros. La fuerza principal fue de 80 o 90 batallones", afirma Kofman, que cifra en otros 20.000 o 25.000 los milicianos, mercenarios, voluntarios y resto de unidades no contabilizadas, *más refuerzos llegados durante estos meses de unos 10 batallones más*.
Es decir, asumiendo que la masa inicial rusa (sólo contando el ejército) era de unos 150.000 militares que atravesaron las fronteras de Ucrania, según Kofman puede hablarse de unos "12.000 muertos totales. 15.000 me parecen demasiados y 10.000, muy pocos". Con ese ratio de 3,5 heridos por cada muerto, Kofman cree que las bajas rusas *se aproximan a las 54.000 entre fallecidos*, heridos y prisioneros y desaparecidos. Es decir, un tercio del total de las fuerzas rusas.
El diario ruso_ Komsomolskaya pravda_ publicó a finales de marzo pasado una cifra que parece altísima con respecto a los números que aporta Michael Kofman:* 9.861 muertos*. Y eso, sólo en la primera parte de la guerra hasta la retirada rusa de Kiev. Teniendo en cuenta los meses de desgaste sufridos por ambos bandos en el Donbás, esta cifra podría duplicarse. Después, ese mismo medio aseguró que fue hackeado y que esos números no eran correctos.
De ese tercio de fallecidos, sabemos además que la gran mayoría no han nacido en las áreas más pobladas de Rusia, como son Moscú y San Petesburgo.* Los muertos los ponen las regiones de la República de Tuvá, en la parte sur de Siberia, la República de Buriatia, fronteriza con Mongolia, o de Daguestán*. Por cada soldado muerto en Moscú, han caído 87,5 de Daguestán, 275 de Buriatia y 350 de Tuvá. Es decir, la mayor parte del despliegue ruso lo han soportado* zonas muy alejadas de los centros de poder de Rusia*. Así Vladimir Putin evita revueltas de madres de soldados muertos cerca del Kremlin y se lleva el esfuerzo de guerra donde no le salpiquen las protestas, que por cierto, ya se están comenzando a producir en las capitales de estas repúblicas de la Federación Rusa.
*7.000 cuerpos abandonados*
Los números que ofrece Ucrania de fallecidos rusos parecen exagerados (casi 40.000 muertos), pero no el que ofrece la inteligencia del Reino Unido (15.000). La BBC ha repasado los nombres de los muertos en la prensa rusa, *con una cifra que supera los 4.000 fallecidos*, aunque por supuesto no todos los nombres se publican. Además, Kiev asegura que tienen en cámaras frigoríficas unos 7.000 cuerpos de soldados rusos muertos abandonados en el campo de batalla, *cifra que ha sido corroborada por algunas ONG sobre el terreno*.
Los cálculos que ofrece _War Project_, un programa académico que estudia los conflictos desde 1816 en adelante, cifran en más de 200 soldados muertos al día, un ratio muy superior a los últimos conflictos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial incluyendo Afganistán, Irak o Vietnam. "La guerra provocará unas 125.000 muertes si dura un año, mucho más allá del 80% de las guerras contemporáneas". Si esta invasión llega a 2023, ascendería en mortalidad* hasta los ratios de las guerras napoleónicas o las guerras mundiales*.
Aunque el desgaste es patente en ambos bandos, el escenario no augura un alto el fuego inminente. La cifra de muertos puede ascender* si Ucrania emprende su anunciada contraofensiva del sur.









Rusia pierde más de un tercio de sus militares en la invasión de Ucrania


Uno de los grandes secretos de la invasión rusa a Ucrania, y de todas las guerras en realidad, al menos hasta que terminan, es el número de muertos que deja el conflicto en sus fil




amp.elmundo.es




*


----------



## Casino (3 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Igual lo que pretenden hacer más que puentes son balsas para transporte arrastradas por vehículos anfibios y lanchas, son más lentas que pasar el material por un pueste pero al no estar fijas menos vulnerables.




Con siete días de instrucción no se pone uno a montar puentes. Una cosa es coger el AK y davai, y otro tema es construir, reparar y mantener operativos puentes de bastante entidad. 
Se van a quedar sin ingenieros mucho antes que sin pontones. Por algún motivo no termino de ver a buriatos y chechenos construyendo puentes.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto no lo entiendo



Por lo que entiendo, los rusos han instalado reflectores para hacer chaff contra los radares de misiles enemigos.

Lo que parece absurdo ya que los cohetes GMLRS que usan los ucranianos son mediante guia GPS.

Es decir, que no llevan guia activa propia.

Es decir, que no sirve para nada.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, los rusos han instalado reflectores para hacer chaff contra los radares de misiles enemigos.
> 
> Lo que parece absurdo ya que los cohetes GMLRS que usan los ucranianos son mediante guia GPS.
> 
> ...



algo se nos escapa, pones unos cuantos pero no todo el recorrido del puente


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> algo se nos escapa, pones unos cuantos pero no todo el recorrido del puente





Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, los rusos han instalado reflectores para hacer chaff contra los radares de misiles enemigos.
> 
> Lo que parece absurdo ya que los cohetes GMLRS que usan los ucranianos son mediante guia GPS.
> 
> ...




No sirve de nada contra misiles guiados con un sistema GPS que además cuenta con un sistema inercial muy preciso. Aunque pongan perturbadores de GPS, no sirven de nada para perturbar un sistema inercial, porque no hay forma humana de perturbar un INS.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No sirve de nada contra misiles guiados con un sistema GPS que además cuenta con un sistema inercial muy preciso. Aunque pongan perturbadores de GPS, no sirven de nada para perturbar un sistema inercial, porque no hay forma humana de perturbar un INS.



Es evidente que tienen las coordenadas exactas, visto la precisión. Tal vez los rusos han encontrado algo....

no se si la gente lo conoce es algo que desconcerto muchos años a los servicios de inteligencia









Endovibrador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





artillería dirección Kherson


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No sirve de nada contra misiles guiados con un sistema GPS que además cuenta con un sistema inercial muy preciso. Aunque pongan perturbadores de GPS, no sirven de nada para perturbar un sistema inercial, porque no hay forma humana de perturbar un INS.



Si, esencialmente es lo que he dicho antes. Cuando un misil recibe la informacion guia por gps la unica manera de derribarlo es mediante intercepción con un misil antiaereo de guia activa por radar. Bueno o a cholón y cruzando los dedos. Antes solo por EW.

La desventaja de los misiles guiados por gps es que sirven esencialmente para objetivos estáticos.

Para objetivos moviles necesita el misil guia activa, pero entonces es más sensible a contramedidas.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

no se si es real


----------



## Evangelion (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Azerbaiyán proporcionará a Ucrania bombas de aire guiadas QFAB-250 LG para el Su-25. Estas bombas han sido desarrolladas por Turquía y Azerbaiyán



Hasta Azerbaiyan toca las pelotas al viejo del Kremlin


----------



## machinaexdeus (3 Ago 2022)

03 de agosto de 2022 

El volumen de los ingresos adicionales de petróleo y gas de la tesorería estatal resultó ser inferior a lo esperado en 74,7 mil millones de rublos. 

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia esperaba que en julio el presupuesto del país recibiría 259,1 mil millones de rublos, pero el resultado resultó ser casi un 30% peor. 

Tal dinámica se observa en el contexto de la caída de los precios del grado ruso del petróleo de los Urales. Según el Ministerio de Hacienda, en julio el precio medio del petróleo de los Urales de grado ruso cayó a 78,41 dólares por barril, un 10,1% menos que en junio. 

Además, desde el 27 de julio, Gazprom ha reducido el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream a no más del 20 % de su capacidad, no más de 33 millones de metros cúbicos por día, frente a un volumen planificado de 167 millones de metros cúbicos. 

En agosto, el departamento financiero espera recibir 359,5 mil millones de rublos adicionales para el tesoro. En el último mes de verano, los ingresos de petróleo y gas de Rusia pueden verse significativamente afectados por los cambios en los parámetros del acuerdo de la OPEP para aumentar la producción. 









Нефтегазовые доходы России в июле оказались ниже ожидаемых на 74,7 млрд рублей - Газета.Ru | Новости


Объем дополнительных нефтегазовых доходов государственной казны оказался ниже ожиданий на 74,7 млрд рублей. Сообщение об этом пресс-служба Минфина опубликовала на своем сайте.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Que putada!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Ago 2022)

Relacionado con lo anterior, una característica de los misiles hipersónicos que sus apologetas suelen obviar.

Si bien las elevadas velocidades y en consecuencia, altísimas temperaturas pueden crear el famoso plasma stealth gracias a la ionización del aire frente al misil hipersónico, lo que equivale a esa especie de 'capa de invisibilidad', es cierta.

Ojo! Es cierta para los radares de los misiles antiaereos actuales, no para sistemas con mucha mayor potencia y capacidad de proceso. Bien que somos capaces de seguir un vehiculo cuando reentra en la atmósfera.

Eso es cierto.

Pero lo que suelen obviar es que esa 'capa de invisibilidad' funciona en ambas direcciones. Es decir, los misiles de crucero hipersónicos actuales son 'invisibles' para sus interceptores, pero a cambio también son 'ciegos'.

Con lo que su utilidad se restringe sobretodo a objetivos fijos. No así los balísticos que siguen trayectorias muy diferentes y pueden ser guiados mas fácilmente.


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

Volviendo a la antigua URSS, tiendas solo para diplomáticos que podrán pagar en diferentes monedas, solo en Moscú y San Petersburgo, para el resto ya saben lo que hay miseria.
Después de esta aventura de Putin, cuantos diplomáticos quedaran como posibles usuarios de esas tiendas?

En Rusia, por decreto del gobierno, se abrirán tiendas especiales de venta por rublos, dólares y euros. Solo los diplomáticos podrán ingresar a estas tiendas. Los ciudadanos comunes no pueden ingresar. Nada más que las manifestaciones más idiotas de la primicia, el putinismo no es capaz de crear.




En la URSS, había una cadena de tiendas de la marca Beryozka con alimentos, ropa, cosméticos y electrodomésticos fabricados en el extranjero, en los que se vendían productos en moneda extranjera a diplomáticos y sus familias, y por "cheques" - certificados especiales - a soviéticos ciudadanos que trabajan en el extranjero.


Tiendas inaccesibles para los ciudadanos comunes aparecerán en Rusia

Solo los diplomáticos, cónsules y empleados de organizaciones internacionales podrán comprar bienes allí.
Se abrirán tiendas libres de impuestos en Moscú y San Petersburgo, que atenderán a diplomáticos, cónsules y sus familias, así como a empleados de organizaciones internacionales ubicadas en Rusia. Se permitió pagar las compras en tales tiendas libres de impuestos en rublos, dólares o euros, y las etiquetas de precios se escribirán en estas monedas. Dicha resolución de Consejo de Ministros de 26 de julio de 2022 N° 1330 fue publicada el 27 de julio en el portal de actos jurídicos reglamentarios del Gobierno y entrará en vigor el 27 de agosto.









В России появятся магазины, недоступные для простых граждан


В Москве и Петербурге откроют магазины беспошлинной торговли, которые будут обслуживать дипломатов, консулов и их семьи, а также сотрудников международных организаций, расположенных в России




www.pnp.ru


----------



## El Promotor (3 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Rusia pierde más de un tercio de sus militares en la invasión de Ucrania*
> Los análisis más conservadores cifran ya en 54.000 las bajas de Moscú entre muertos, desaparecidos, prisioneros y heridos
> 
> Uno de los grandes secretos de la invasión rusa a Ucrania, y de todas las guerras en realidad, al menos hasta que terminan, *es el número de muertos que deja el conflicto en sus filas*. Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha de inicio de las hostilidades, apenas se han ofrecido datos parciales, algunos interesados y muchos ridículos, de las bajas de cada bando. La propaganda de guerra exagera las bajas contrarias y minimiza las propias para mantener alta la moral. Ucrania al menos reveló hace un mes, *de boca de su presidente, que había alcanzado los 10.000 muertos*, mientras que Rusia se quedó en algo más de 1.000 al principio de la invasión. Con esos números y ratios ya demostrados en otros conflictos, vamos a intentar acercarnos a las cifras reales.
> ...




Deliciosa noticia.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Ago 2022)

De hecho, los misiles hipersónicos rusos, tanto Tsirkon como Kinzhal son, más allá de ser aparentemente magníficos desarrollos, tienen una solución. 
Cuando son lanzados por buques (Tsirkon) o aviones (Kinzhal) simplemente es utilizar el viejo adagio 'Si no puedes parar la flecha, mata al arquero'. Allí la OTAN tiene capacidades mas que suficientes. 

El problema está en los submarinos y allí la cosa está más jodida. Además el absoluto dominio de los mares por parte de la US Navy durante tantos años, ha acabado con una actitud absolutamente negligente en doctrina antisubmarina. 

En realidad los mejores cazadores de submarinos no son los americanos. Por doctrina y entrenamiento son británicos y japoneses. Naciones isleñas, lo que, por otro lado, es totalmente lógico.


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, los rusos han instalado reflectores para hacer chaff contra los radares de misiles enemigos.
> 
> Lo que parece absurdo ya que los cohetes GMLRS que usan los ucranianos son mediante guia GPS.
> 
> ...



Lo único que se me ocurre es que piensen que los ucranianos puedan utilizar los Su-24 en un ataque nocturno siguiendo el rio con sus radares de seguimiento del terreno y al pillar la señal de algo cruzado en el rio que se supone sería el puente utilizar los datos para que la computadora de bombardeo suelte las bombas en el momento adecuado. Ahi los reflectores podrían engañar al radar de los Su-24 mostrando una señal falsa antes del puente real.

Aparte de que sería un ataque muy incierto porque las bombas tendrían que dar en el tablero o los pilares para causar daños y podrían pasar por encima o entre los pilares sin tocar el puente sería peligrosísimo con la defensa AA que debe haber. Es un plan de ataque de 1980, no de 2022.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Ago 2022)

¿Quien ha hecho más el rídiculo hasta ahora... CHINA O RUSIA? ¡LA ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA!


Por un lado tenemos a Rusia que se marca unos objetivos poco realistas de anexionar Ucrania y cambiar su regimen, falla en la conquista de Kiev, e inicia una segunda fase de guerra limitándose a un par de pueblos perdidos para ver si es capaz así de obtener una victoria política y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es que piensen que los ucranianos puedan utilizar los Su-24 en un ataque nocturno siguiendo el rio con sus radares de seguimiento del terreno y al pillar la señal de algo cruzado en el rio que se supone sería el puente utilizar los datos para que la computadora de bombardeo suelte las bombas en el momento adecuado. Ahi los reflectores podrían engañar al radar de los Su-24 mostrando una señal falsa antes del puente real.
> 
> Aparte de que sería un ataque muy incierto porque las bombas tendrían que dar en el tablero o los pilares para causar daños y podrían pasar por encima o entre los pilares sin tocar el puente sería peligrosísimo con la defensa AA que debe haber. Es un plan de ataque de 1980, no de 2022.



Me pareceria una locura y anacrónica como bien dices. Pero yo que sé. Es tan raro todo esto.


----------



## paconan (3 Ago 2022)

El batallón de voluntarios Tigre
Los Tigres ya estan bastante mayores 





El batallón de voluntarios "Tigre" se está estableciendo en Rusia para complementar la 155ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina. El batallón será enviado a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Ayer, los rusos intentaron asaltar la ciudad de Soledar. Alrededor de 100, en su mayoría chechenos, fueron asesinados y 24 capturados. Se quejan de que fueron reclutados con la promesa de que solo patrullarían la retaguardia, pero fueron enviados inmediatamente al frente.


----------



## ELVR (3 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El batallón de voluntarios Tigre
> Los Tigres ya estan bastante mayores
> El batallón de voluntarios "Tigre" se está estableciendo en Rusia para complementar la 155ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina. El batallón será enviado a Ucrania.



Ottía, los yayos de la Volksturm pero en versión dimitri actual. En look tacticool eso sí

(equipo que tendrán que devolver después de la sesión de fotos, seguro)


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

El embargo de gas de #Russia contra la UE tiene un alto precio para el presupuesto ruso. Los ingresos por impuestos a la exportación de gas colapsaron cuando Rusia aceleró las entregas a través de #NordStream1 . 2/2


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

Destruido 2S3 Akatsiya


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El batallón de voluntarios Tigre
> Los Tigres ya estan bastante mayores
> 
> 
> ...



_*Dad's Army*_* versión Dimitri de mierda:*


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ago 2022)

En la inmensidad de la región de Kharkiv, el reconocimiento aéreo registró el avance de una cantidad significativa de equipo y personal enemigo para atacar nuestras posiciones. Como resultado del ajuste exitoso del fuego desde el aire, el equipo de los Rashists fue destruido.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ottía, los yayos de la Volksturm pero en versión dimitri actual. En look tacticool eso sí
> 
> (equipo que tendrán que devolver después de la sesión de fotos, seguro)



Es increible la disparidad de uniformidad que presentan los rusos. Zapatillas de deportes y chandals incluídos. Parece que han hecho redadas en barrios marginales. Así alistaron a gran parte de la marinería española que perdierpon en la batalla de Trafalgar, en las tabernas de Cádiz.


----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Como se estropeó en el proceso desde ucraniana, a prorrusa republiqueta, a matar ucranianos al lado de Rusia, a ser 100% rusa (bajo tierra en Ucrania)


----------



## César Borgia (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (3 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Menos mal joder, les ha costado a esta panda de hijos de puta a sueldo de Gazprom. 

A chuparla Rusia y su puto gas de mierda, joder.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 Ago 2022)

Barcaza improvisada dirección Kherson. No, no son materiales de construcción, son los rusos los que están arrastrando ataúdes desde Hola Prystan en dirección a Kherson.
Primero, robaron la barcaza en la que Nibulon enviaba sandías, y ahora lógicamente arrastran ataúdes para los que proporcionarán un Lada a sus padres.
Muy triste.


----------



## ghawar (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No puedo asegurarlo pero creo que este incendio tiene probabilidades de ser provocado para hacer caja y cobrar el seguro



Me inclino por los malditos segarros.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Menuda festuky!
Me encantan les Mascletaes. 
Los valencianos nos hacemos de notar alla donde vamos.


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Barcaza improvisada dirección Kherson. No, no son materiales de construcción, son los rusos los que están arrastrando ataúdes desde Hola Prystan en dirección a Kherson.
> Primero, robaron la barcaza en la que Nibulon enviaba sandías, y ahora lógicamente arrastran ataúdes para los que proporcionarán un Lada a sus padres.
> Muy triste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145115



Me alegro q recojan a sus muertos y les den sepultura correcta. Nada parecido hacen los ucras


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto no lo entiendo



Se trata de contramedidas.
El satélite que alimenta las coordenadas de Himars "ve" el puente donde no está por los espejos (reflectores de radar); y por qué? la explicación es sencilla: Si nos fijamos en el ejemplo de la primera imagen aparece un falso puente brillate ghost o fantasma y el real queda anulado por la gran intensidad próxima y la idea de los rusos es que por saturación se enmascare el puente correcto, el satélite enviaría estos datos al Himars y caería sobre los espejos que fabrican el puente falso o ghost fallando el blanco.
En cuanto al puente de Antonivsky y el cercano puente ferroviario los rusos han desplegado una serie de reflectores de radar piramidales en el agua.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Se trata de contramedidas.
> El satélite que alimenta las coordenadas de Himars "ve" el puente donde no está por los espejos (reflectores de radar); y por qué? la explicación es sencilla: Si nos fijamos en el ejemplo de la primera imagen aparece un falso puente brillate ghost o fantasma y el real queda anulado por la gran intensidad próxima y la idea de los rusos es que por saturación se enmascare el puente correcto, el satélite enviaría estos datos al Himars y caería sobre los espejos que fabrican el puente falso o ghost fallando el blanco.
> En cuanto al puente de Antonivsky y el cercano puente ferroviario los rusos han desplegado una serie de reflectores de radar piramidales en el agua.



Al cohete del Himars se le meten las coordenadas GPS y el bicho va a donde le dicen. Esto que intentan los rusos podría quizá funcionar si se detecta con satélite o radar un objetivo en un punto "x", que es en realidad un decoy. De ese modo se obtienen las coordenadas GPS del decoy, no de un objetivo real, y por tanto el himars va a un sitio que no tiene valor.

Pero las coordenadas de un puente se saben de sobra, las tienes en Google Earth, sin ir más lejos. Ya le puedes poner al lado una pirámide reflectora como la de Keops. El Himars irá al sitio que le digan. 

La pirámide, eso sí, quedará muy chula como fondo en la foto de la fogata final.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Al cohete del Himars se le meten las coordenadas GPS y el bicho va a donde le dicen. Esto que intentan los rusos podría quizá funcionar si se detecta con satélite o radar un objetivo en un punto "x", que es en realidad un decoy. De ese modo se obtienen las coordenadas GPS del decoy, no de un objetivo real, y por tanto el himars va a un sitio que no tiene valor.
> 
> Pero las coordenadas de un puente se saben de sobra, las tienes en Google Earth, sin ir más lejos. Ya le puedes poner al lado una pirámide reflectora como la de Keops. El Himars irá al sitio que le digan.
> 
> La pirámide, eso sí, quedará muy chula como fondo en la foto de la fogata final.



Ojalá tengas razon, pero las coordenadas de Google Earth no son exactas o en todo caso no sirven para este propósito.
Asimismo el sistema es bastante más complejo de lo que parece y no consiste en una introducción de datos pues un simple jamming o interferencia podría desviar a los Himars, de ahí que estén volviéndose locos los rusos en intentar combatir a estos dispositivos.
Sé que han intentado de todo y no lo consiguen y según algo que he leído por ahí los rusos han descubierto una _*"posible brecha de seguridad"*_ y, cómo no, van a intentarlo.
El posicionamiento del Himars después de su lanzamiento para que consiga su objetivo sigue siendo un secreto muy bien guardado y al parecer es el satélite el que va chivando al Himars su camino correcto una vez introducidos los parámetros INICIALES.
Además ya os digo que tiene varios sistemas de buscar su objetivo, no sólo este que estamos comentando sino el de parámetros comparativos de aproximación.
Una de las claves es la autopretección por complicados algoritmos que lo hacen prácticamente inviolable siendo la comunicación encriptada tal como han intentado una y otra vez los rusos y sin éxito.
Resumiendo: Es una de sus pocas bazas que les quedan y si les falla pues ajo, agua y a celebrar mascletades a porrillo.
En todo caso esperaré ansioso a ver si funciona the russian way.
En estos sistemas siempre es lo mismo: La maldita última milla. Siempre es lo más complicado.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

Y sí, son las 02:03 h y estoy en España.
Buenas noches.


----------



## asakopako (4 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> El director de 20 minutos fue en su momento el papá de Nacho Ejcolar.



No sé que cargo tendrá ahora Arsenio, pero un diario que se da gratis es un diario que pagamos todos. Bla bla bla publicidad de ferretería Evaristo, al final viven de la jugosa subvención. Y si 20 minutos se convierte en el proxy de RT es porque quien maneja la subvención es de los del puño en alto con el dinero de los demás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)

No te digo un buque o trash metal radom en un campo de trigo, pero un radar no sirve para fijar un puente de hormigón; van con GPS y estan haciendo el pargela, lo suyo seria poner... ya saben ustedes lisensiados.



Kalikatres dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razon, pero las coordenadas de Google Earth no son exactas o en todo caso no sirven para este propósito.
> Asimismo el sistema es bastante más complejo de lo que parece y no consiste en una introducción de datos pues un simple jamming o interferencia podría desviar a los Himars, de ahí que estén volviéndose locos los rusos en intentar combatir a estos dispositivos.
> Sé que han intentado de todo y no lo consiguen y según algo que he leído por ahí los rusos han descubierto una _*"posible brecha de seguridad"*_ y, cómo no, van a intentarlo.
> El posicionamiento del Himars después de su lanzamiento para que consiga su objetivo sigue siendo un secreto muy bien guardado y al parecer es el satélite el que va chivando al Himars su camino correcto una vez introducidos los parámetros INICIALES.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)

Al parecer es imposible ser un rojo de mierda sin ser cortesano del divino Putin. A ver si se aclaran de puerca vez si es baluarte de los valores tradicionales o de la revolución atea. En mi opinion son baluarte de lo feo contra lo bello.



asakopako dijo:


> No sé que cargo tendrá ahora Arsenio, pero un diario que se da gratis es un diario que pagamos todos. Bla bla bla publicidad de ferretería Evaristo, al final viven de la jugosa subvención. Y si 20 minutos se convierte en el proxy de RT es porque quien maneja la subvención es de los del puño en alto con el dinero de los demás.


----------



## asakopako (4 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Al parecer es imposible ser un rojo de mierda sin ser cortesano del divino Putin. A ver si se aclaran de puerca vez si es baluarte de los valores tradicionales o de la revolución atea. En mi opinion son baluarte de lo feo contra lo bello.



En este mismo foro se puede constatar. Supuestos defensores de los valores tradicionales apoyan un régimen con una tasa de abortos 7 veces superior a la española. También nos superan ampliamente en contagios de VIH, alcoholismo, drogadicción, madres solteras.

Y eso que es comparado con España, totalmente tomada al asalto por las tropas del NOM. Los datos son ciertos, cualquiera los puede buscar. Pero ellos prefieren seguir engañados en su realidad paralela porque la alternativa es descubrir que su vida era una mierda no por las maquinaciones anglosionistas, contubernios masónicos, sino porque realmente son unos mierdas. Si existen las conspiraciones desde luego no incluyen a foreros de burbuja, aunque ellos crean que sí, que Soros los tiene en el punto de mira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)

Es verdaderamente maravilloso atender a gentuza que tiene en la mano una tea ardiendo para quemar una iglesia hablar maravillas del regimen del divino putin por hace valer y rescatar la tradicion ortodoxa. Se ve que si la religión la vende un agente de la KGB entonces se convierte en opio bueno.

Simple y llana adoración del divino Putin.



asakopako dijo:


> En este mismo foro se puede constatar. Supuestos defensores de los valores tradicionales apoyan un régimen con una tasa de abortos 7 veces superior a la española. También nos superan ampliamente en contagios de VIH, alcoholismo, drogadicción, madres solteras.
> 
> Y eso que es comparado con España, totalmente tomada al asalto por las tropas del NOM. Los datos son ciertos, cualquiera los puede buscar. Pero ellos prefieren seguir engañados en su realidad paralela porque la alternativa es descubrir que su vida era una mierda no por las maquinaciones anglosionistas, contubernios masónicos, sino porque realmente son unos mierdas. Si existen las conspiraciones desde luego no incluyen a foreros de burbuja, aunque ellos crean que sí, que Soros los tiene en el punto de mira.


----------



## XicoRaro (4 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Al parecer es imposible ser un rojo de mierda sin ser cortesano del divino Putin. A ver si se aclaran de puerca vez si es baluarte de los valores tradicionales o de la revolución atea. En mi opinion son baluarte de lo feo contra lo bello.





asakopako dijo:


> En este mismo foro se puede constatar. Supuestos defensores de los valores tradicionales apoyan un régimen con una tasa de abortos 7 veces superior a la española. También nos superan ampliamente en contagios de VIH, alcoholismo, drogadicción, madres solteras.
> 
> Y eso que es comparado con España, totalmente tomada al asalto por las tropas del NOM. Los datos son ciertos, cualquiera los puede buscar. Pero ellos prefieren seguir engañados en su realidad paralela porque la alternativa es descubrir que su vida era una mierda no por las maquinaciones anglosionistas, contubernios masónicos, sino porque realmente son unos mierdas. Si existen las conspiraciones desde luego no incluyen a foreros de burbuja, aunque ellos crean que sí, que Soros los tiene en el punto de mira.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es verdaderamente maravilloso atender a gentuza que tiene en la mano una tea ardiendo para quemar una iglesia hablar maravillas del regimen del divino putin por hace valer y rescatar la tradicion ortodoxa. Se ve que si la religión la vende un agente de la KGB entonces se convierte en opio bueno.
> 
> Simple y llana adoración del divino Putin.




El mundo se está llenando de Anticristos y falsos profetas.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Penoso ...









Defensa descarta enviar carros Leopardo a Ucrania y prepara una remesa de ropa para el invierno


El embajador ucraniano insiste en la necesidad de recibir más armamento para tratar de frenar la invasión rusa.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Incursión nocturna. Filmaciones raras: operadores SOF ucranianos en el trabajo. El traslado a la zona de operación se realizó por agua de noche en completa oscuridad.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Schröder es un anciano destinado a morir en desgracia. La historia lo registrará como alguien que, por razones de vanidad y codicia, se hizo aliado del mal. Nada más en él merece ser recordado.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

pues los tanques rusos no navegan


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

BMP-3 ruso destruido por soldados de la brigada de Defensa Territorial de la ciudad de Dnipro


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ago 2022)

Путин присвоил звание Героя России полковнику ДНР Ольге Качуре посмертно


Президент России Владимир Путин подписал указ о присвоении звания Героя России полковнику Ольге Качуре (посмертно) — за мужество и героизм, проявленные при исполнении воинского долга. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба Кремля 4 августа.




iz.ru





*Putin otorgó el título de Héroe de Rusia a la coronel de la RPD Olga Kachura a título póstumo*


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Funcionarios estadounidenses creen que Rusia está trabajando para fabricar pruebas sobre el ataque mortal de la semana pasada contra una prisión que alberga a prisioneros de guerra en una región separatista del este de Ucrania.
https://t.co/1jBbvrMGlU


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Schröder es un anciano destinado a morir en desgracia. La historia lo registrará como alguien que, por razones de vanidad y codicia, se hizo aliado del mal. Nada más en él merece ser recordado.



NOTICIA DE 2005

Putin da trabajo a Schröder"


"*PUTIN DA TRABAJO A SCHRODER"

"El ex canciller asume un alto cargo en el gasoducto que él impulsó desde el Gobierno

No es ilegal, pero apesta. Así ha sido acogida por la política alemana"*


----------



## XicoRaro (4 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> NOTICIA DE 2005
> 
> Putin da trabajo a Schröder"
> 
> ...




Los gobiernos y gobernantes alemanes, presentes y pasados, son los grandes responsables de la situación de debilidad que atenaza a Europa. No son los únicos responsables, pero su corrupción la pagamos los demás. Vaya con los "seres de luz"


----------



## Walter Eucken (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Video propagandistico de las acciones de los #HIMARS , que van camino de convertirse en un icono pop como los Bayraktar 



Ciertamente, visto el otro video que he compartido, las dotaciones de HIMARS se sienten lo suficientemente seguras como para operar también a plena luz del día, seguramente por estar fuera de alcance de la contrabateria y por la incapacidad de las VVS de poder eliminarlos


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

No es un sistema ni demasiado preciso, ni demasiado efectivo, pero sirve para hostigar al enemigo y para suplir en parte la inferioridad cuantitativa en cuanto a artillería


----------



## moncton (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razon, pero las coordenadas de Google Earth no son exactas o en todo caso no sirven para este propósito.
> Asimismo el sistema es bastante más complejo de lo que parece y no consiste en una introducción de datos pues un simple jamming o interferencia podría desviar a los Himars, de ahí que estén volviéndose locos los rusos en intentar combatir a estos dispositivos.
> Sé que han intentado de todo y no lo consiguen y según algo que he leído por ahí los rusos han descubierto una _*"posible brecha de seguridad"*_ y, cómo no, van a intentarlo.
> El posicionamiento del Himars después de su lanzamiento para que consiga su objetivo sigue siendo un secreto muy bien guardado y al parecer es el satélite el que va chivando al Himars su camino correcto una vez introducidos los parámetros INICIALES.
> ...



Google earth lo usaran los rusos, que llevan GPS compraos en Aliexpress y pegados con cinta de embalar

Los ucras estan usando tecnologia USA, que seguro que tienen cartografia digital de todo el pais con una resolucion milimetrica, mas los satelites que estaran fijos sobre el terreno y los aviones espia mas los drones volando 24 horas

Y eso de que los rusos han descubierto "una brecha de seguridad" es propaganda de consumo interno y poco mas

La realidad es que con 24 HIMARs los ucranianos estan montando la de dios y los rusos estan en pelotas


----------



## moncton (4 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Los gobiernos y gobernantes alemanes, presentes y pasados, son los grandes responsables de la situación de debilidad que atenaza a Europa. No son los únicos responsables, pero su corrupción la pagamos los demás. Vaya con los "seres de luz"



Los alemanes pagaron el dinero y los Britanicos lo lavaron en "Londongrad". Aun hoy en dia son muy reacios a meter mano ahi, la mitad del mercado inmobiliario de la capital saltaria por los aires

Aqui el que este libre de pecado que levante la mano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 Ago 2022)

y la excusa será que había una reunión de nazis preparados para comprar armas a traficantes

El 04.08. a las 10:50 se lanzó un ataque de artillería contra Toretsk, distrito de Bakhmut, región de Donetsk Las bajas preliminares fueron 12 personas: - 8 personas muertas (7 civiles y 1 policía) - 4 civiles heridos (incluidos 3 niños) Sinvergüenzas vuelven a matar civiles


----------



## paconan (4 Ago 2022)

Un residente de #Sakhalin , #Russia está cansado de las interminables mentiras de los funcionarios. Le tiró un zapato mohoso justo en la cara al alcalde de #Uglegorsk . Lyudmila Anikeeva vive en una casa en ruinas. Le ofrecieron mudarse a una choza aún más antigua en lugar de a un apartamento normal.


Desesperada por la inactividad y las mentiras de los funcionarios, Lyudmila Anikeeva, residente de un edificio de emergencia en la ciudad de Uglegorsk, arrojó una bota mohosa con moho al alcalde Dmitry Tsukanov bajo el gobernador de Sakhalin, Limarenko. La policía la llevó a la estación. https://t.me/bazabazon/12642


Foto de la casa en la que vive la "terrorista" Lyudmila Anikeeva con su familia en la ciudad de Uglegorsk








Sajalín es un centro petrolero que sin la cleptocracia de Moscú hubiera sido un lugar prospero y moderno
Pero hay que mantener a Moscú a costa de la miseria de la periferia
La realidad es otra muy diferente


----------



## moncton (4 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un residente de #Sakhalin , #Russia está cansado de las interminables mentiras de los funcionarios. Le tiró un zapato mohoso justo en la cara al alcalde de #Uglegorsk . Lyudmila Anikeeva vive en una casa en ruinas. Le ofrecieron mudarse a una choza aún más antigua en lugar de a un apartamento normal.
> 
> 
> Desesperada por la inactividad y las mentiras de los funcionarios, Lyudmila Anikeeva, residente de un edificio de emergencia en la ciudad de Uglegorsk, arrojó una bota mohosa con moho al alcalde Dmitry Tsukanov bajo el gobernador de Sakhalin, Limarenko. La policía la llevó a la estación. https://t.me/bazabazon/12642
> ...



Rusia, la potencia mundial que va a acabar con el malvado occidente, la OTAN y demas

Por experiencia propia, esto parece sacado de lo mas chungo de america latina o el africa subsahariana. Quitando la nieve, me dices que esa foto es de un barrio chungo de Lagos o Luanda y me lo creo


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Veterano ucraniano jubilado que participo en la guerra de Afganistan viendo cómo VDV intenta pasar por su ciudad: sostenga mi Palianytsia

Usó rpg-18 y múltiples granadas de un vehículo ruso previamente abandonado y luego llamado artillería


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

El carguero Razoni cargado de trigo ucraniano sigue su singladura sin contratiempos, a estas horas debe estar ya navegando por el Mar Egeo.
Posición de hace algo más que una hora:


----------



## pep007 (4 Ago 2022)

Normalmente doy las gracias a todos, pero especialmente a gawar, a ver si postea algo..., que siempre me anima!


----------



## keylargof (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razon, pero las coordenadas de Google Earth no son exactas o en todo caso no sirven para este propósito.
> Asimismo el sistema es bastante más complejo de lo que parece y no consiste en una introducción de datos pues un simple jamming o interferencia podría desviar a los Himars, de ahí que estén volviéndose locos los rusos en intentar combatir a estos dispositivos.
> Sé que han intentado de todo y no lo consiguen y según algo que he leído por ahí los rusos han descubierto una _*"posible brecha de seguridad"*_ y, cómo no, van a intentarlo.
> El posicionamiento del Himars después de su lanzamiento para que consiga su objetivo sigue siendo un secreto muy bien guardado y al parecer es el satélite el que va chivando al Himars su camino correcto una vez introducidos los parámetros INICIALES.
> ...



Sí, disculpa por la sobresimplificación. Quería decir que las coordenadas exactas de ese puente ya las tienen de cuando se construyó. Esas coordenadas son las que son, y no se pueden cambiar.

Mi conocimiento de esto es muy limitado eh?, pero lo básico si lo entiendo. Soy físico, los cachivaches son para los ingenieros  Si algún hinjiniero en la sala se anima a contarnos más sería bienvenido.

El proceso en papel es sencillo, otra cosa es la navegacion. El cohete, por ejemplo un M30, recibe las coordenadas a donde tiene que ir, el GPS le dice donde està en el momento de la salida, y le genera la ruta (también recibe un input de la topografìa que rodea al objetivo para el cálculo de la ruta).

Los detalles de como el misil realiza la ruta desde su punto de salida al de impacto lo desconozco, sé que el sistema de guiado es inercial, y viendo lo precisos que son asumo que llevarán una IMU (inertial measurement unit) muy top. 

También desconozco si el cohete se conecta al GPS en ruta, entiendo que no, porque la señal tarda 0.13 segundos en ir de cohete a satélite y vuelta. El cohete creo que va a mach 3, así que cuando recibe su supuesta posición está ya más de 100 metros por delante.

Lo que tiene que ser el punto diferenciador de los cohetes (el HIMARS es el pack lanzador - camión) es que su navegación, lo que le lleva de "a" a "b" debe ser la polla con cebolla.


----------



## keylargof (4 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> pues los tanques rusos no navegan



Cuando saquen los Armata no te reirás tanto. Los Armata navegan, vuelan o pueden ir por la vía del tren.


----------



## ELVR (4 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



¿Es este? Se le parece. Si es así lo siento por su viuda a cargo de un niño con síndrome de down viviendo en un piso supongo de cierto nivel (si es un teniente coronel) aquí por poco no llega a cuchitril. Que de las gracias a Poo-tin por preferir embarcarse en aventuras bélicas en vez de preocuparse por el bienestar de su gente.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

En blanco posiciones recientes ganadas en Kherson


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En blanco posiciones recientes ganadas en Kherson



Y parece que también hay avances en Donetsk...


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

Estoy viendo una inusual aglomeración de barcos de carga frente el delta del Danubio incluso bastantes navegando por él.
Me imagino que es una buena señal.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145830



Aquí se ve el nivel de vida ruso. Cuchitriles de 40 metros cuadrados del tiempo de la URSS, todo viejo y gastado, se palpa la pobreza. Pero los follaputin dicen que Rusia es mucho mejor que EEUU.


----------



## ELVR (4 Ago 2022)

Y ya que estamos, como curiosidad, ya están saliendo dioramas basados en la Guerra de Ucrania:







El modelismo no es lo mío así que me limito a traducir el titular:

"Z ESTA MUERTO"
Diorama de un Acacia 2S3, escala 1:35, de la Trumpeter.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, como curiosidad, ya están saliendo dioramas basados en la Guerra de Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le falta la ampliación.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Le falta la ampliación.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145909



jajajaja


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Viene más defensa aérea

NASAMS es un sistema antiaéreo de largo alcance. EE. UU. financiará esto, comprando el que usa Noruega, para enviar a Ucrania

gracias estados unidos


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

llegando tropas a Kherson para el asalto final


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)

Se informa de una serie de explosiones en Nova Kakhovka temporalmente ocupada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ago 2022)

Veo que la táctica rusa sigue siendo soltar blindado a plena luz del día en medio de campos de cultivo .


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)

ejquee los himars....

#Russian las tropas planean retirar 12.000 toneladas de municiones del territorio de #Belarus para fines de agosto - Departamento de Comunicaciones Estratégicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine . Parece que los ataques de HIMARS en los depósitos de municiones pusieron a los ocupantes en una posición incómoda.


----------



## moncton (4 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Se informa de una serie de explosiones en Nova Kakhovka temporalmente ocupada.



Himars a todas horas!


----------



## Walter Eucken (4 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Es este? Se le parece. Si es así lo siento por su viuda a cargo de un niño con síndrome de down viviendo en un piso supongo de cierto nivel (si es un teniente coronel) aquí por poco no llega a cuchitril. Que de las gracias a Poo-tin por preferir embarcarse en aventuras bélicas en vez de preocuparse por el bienestar de su gente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145830



No parece que ese sea un teniente coronel.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El baile de San Vito.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

A mi no me engañan el equipo de rescate del puto calvo genocida dentro de Alemania, Francia, toda la "Izquierda moderada" occidental como que le han pasado pasta los de amnistía internacional Internacional para que jodan.


Osea Ucranianos deben apagar sus sistemas de armas de las ciudades y dejar que las borren del mapa, los Británicos en 1940 no debieron haber disparado a los aviones de los Alemanes en Londres debio vaciarse Londres completa para que Hitler la destruyera................ 


El estado Orcorruso tienen una retorica ABIERTAMENTE GENOCIDA CON SU PRENSA CONTROLADA= Amnistía Internacional NO HAN DICHO NADA

AHORA CON LO QUE DICEN ESTAN JUSTIFICANDO QUE LOS ORCORRUSOS MATEN MAS CIVILES, PONIENDO A MILLONES DE CIVILES (AUN MAS) EN RIESGO DE MUERTE







Los orcorrusos quemaron vivos a 50 soldados NO DIJERON NADA







La última vez que  @amnesty escribió sobre Kharkiv fue en junio. Esa es la ciudad que es bombardeada *cada* *solo* *día *. Ni una palabra sobre Mykolaiv — una ciudad de ~500.000 personas bajo bombardeos rusos todos los días. También ha estado sin agua corriente durante 114 días a causa de ello. Nada.


A pesar de que @amnesty quisiera que esta guerra se peleara en un área especialmente designada, se pelea *en todas partes *. En los bosques, en el aire, en las ciudades, en los campos y en el agua. Es una guerra de agresión genocida destinada a borrar a Ucrania de la existencia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Ago 2022)

No se cuándo llegan los sistemas antisimiles nasam. Hace 1 mes lo anunciaron. Y todavía no se sabe nada de ellos. Son importantes para evitar la muerte de civiles ucranianos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

llegan refuerzos UA a Kherson


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> llegan refuerzos UA a Kherson



Los follacabras chechenos están teniendo cientos de bajas en ofensivas fallidas


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> A mi no me engañan el equipo de rescate del puto calvo genocida dentro de Alemania, Francia, toda la "Izquierda moderada" occidental como que le han pasado pasta los de amnistía internacional Internacional para que jodan.
> 
> 
> Osea Ucranianos deben apagar sus sistemas de armas de las ciudades y dejar que las borren del mapa, los Británicos en 1940 no debieron haber disparado a los aviones de los Alemanes en Londres debio vaciarse Londres completa para que Hitler la destruyera................
> ...



Buena manera de justificar cualquier ataque contra población civil por parte del invasor. Aunque cualquiera con dos dedos de frente pone en cuarentena cualquier cosa que venga de esta organización


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ago 2022)

__


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Letonia anunció que ha suspendido una serie de acuerdos con Rusia a partir del 1 de agosto, incluso sobre cooperación económica y viajes transfronterizos simplificados.‌‌


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __



No se Rick parece falso

El ruso o proruso habla... el ruso o proruso miente


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Socavando el soporte del puente en Svyatogorsk


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Macedonia del Norte entregó a Ucrania 4 aviones de ataque Su-25, informaron los medios locales. Es interesante que el país nos haya comprado estos aviones (tres monoplazas y uno biplaza) durante el conflicto en el territorio del estado en 2001.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sí, disculpa por la sobresimplificación. Quería decir que las coordenadas exactas de ese puente ya las tienen de cuando se construyó. Esas coordenadas son las que son, y no se pueden cambiar.
> 
> Mi conocimiento de esto es muy limitado eh?, pero lo básico si lo entiendo. Soy físico, los cachivaches son para los ingenieros  Si algún hinjiniero en la sala se anima a contarnos más sería bienvenido.
> 
> ...



Naturalmente no vamos a tratar de desvelar, ni vamos a conseguirlo, cómo se dirigen los Himars.
Hay detallitos por ejemplo GPS utiliza la red de geoposicionamiento estandard pero esta red satelial dispone además de los típicos modulos de posicionamiento otros que desconocemos y cuya exactitud podemos sin embargo sospechar .
Es normal que un satélite contenga varios modulos: Unos oficiales y otros que ni se saben.
En mi experiencia personal ya te digo que ya los viejos satélites rusos Rs-5 RS-7 RS-12/13, METEOR... contenían varios módulos incluso algunos se abrían con llave (cosa que conseguí en su día  ) y no, no es broma. La llave no era física, claro, era un código y esas cosas.
A lo que vamos: NO, no se conecta, la comunicación una vez lanzado es en modo pasivo (típico en transferencia de datos de satélite) y el satélite emite continuamente dónde está el objetivo y los Himars lo corrigen si es preciso sobre la marcha, se ve perfectamente en el lanzamiento multiple (creo que fueron 12) en un vídeo reciente. 
En cuanto a los reflectores de radar montados por los rusos me da la impresión de que no van a servir absolutamente para nada. y Sí, lo de la "brecha de seguridad" es naturalmente de origen putiniano que alguna prensa ha colado.

Lo dejamos aquí, en realidad porque igual se creen cosas que no son, sólo las comento como paco-aficionado que en su día hacía cositas.
Como ya comenté espero ansiosamente la caida de los puentes con "espejos".


----------



## Pinovski (4 Ago 2022)

__





Olga Kachura, la travelo y desertora (2014) pro rusa que se jactaba de matar ucranianos... a la parrilla sabe mejor


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5038445/0/kursa-la-primera-mujer-oficial-de-rusia-que-muere-en-la-guerra-de-ucrania-se-jactaba-de-como-disfrutaba-matando-ucranianos/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)

la embajada rusa apoyando y seguramente financiando el terrorismo a los refugiados ucranianos.
sigue abierta de par en par



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Se trata de contramedidas.
> El satélite que alimenta las coordenadas de Himars "ve" el puente donde no está por los espejos (reflectores de radar); y por qué? la explicación es sencilla: Si nos fijamos en el ejemplo de la primera imagen aparece un falso puente brillate ghost o fantasma y el real queda anulado por la gran intensidad próxima y la idea de los rusos es que por saturación se enmascare el puente correcto, el satélite enviaría estos datos al Himars y caería sobre los espejos que fabrican el puente falso o ghost fallando el blanco.
> En cuanto al puente de Antonivsky y el cercano puente ferroviario los rusos han desplegado una serie de reflectores de radar piramidales en el agua.



Entiendo la idea, crear una distorsión ni que sea de unos metros, lo que hemos visto hasta ahora es casi de una precisión de un GPS submetrico, creo que hoy se reportan ataques contra el puente ferroviario pero no he visto fotos


----------



## duncan (4 Ago 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

Parece que han llegado los drones iranies a Ucrania

Drones iraníes avistados en Ucrania. Fuentes del ISW (Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra) sugieren que hasta el momento se han enviado a Rusia 46 vehículos aéreos no tripulados.



Irán también ha enviado a sus pilotos y técnicos para capacitarse en el uso de aviones rusos Su-35, que Irán recibirá de Rusia a finales de este año.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)

Pirmera columna blindada ucraniana que veo



Dr Polux dijo:


> llegando tropas a Kherson para el asalto final


----------



## paconan (4 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y los cargo 200, Putin destina mas dinero a la muerte de soldados que al nacimiento de nuevos rusos
El desastre demográfico ya es una realidad


¿Por qué Rusia no pagará a los soldados en una guerra como prometió si el soldado simplemente desaparece en acción?







El estado ruso nunca ha sido tan generoso con sus soldados muertos como en esta guerra. Putin paga 12.000.000 de rublos por 'Cargo 200' (KIA), o aproximadamente 200.000 dólares.

Esto equivale a $ 1 millón por cada cinco 200. $ 1B compra 5K de 200, o la cantidad mínima de KIA probados en la Guerra de Ucrania según la organización rusa de derechos humanos Baza que ha estado recopilando dichos datos en las redes sociales.

Si usamos un número no oficial de 30–40K de 200, entonces debería ser alrededor de $ 6 mil millones gastados en 200, o lo que el régimen gana en una semana con las ventas de gas y petróleo.

Por supuesto, muchos de esos 200 están convencionalmente desaparecidos en acción para ahorrar en valiosos petrodólares, pero millones de dólares se asignan a padres que cambiaron a sus hijos por nuevos apartamentos y autos Lada.

El estado ruso otorga a las madres primerizas 500.000 rublos denominados "Capital maternal" por bebé.

Putin paga 24 veces más por cadáver que por bebé .

Tiene mucho más sentido financiero enviar a tu hijo a la guerra que hacer un bebé. Una boca menos que alimentar ya que los hombres tienden a ser más inútiles que las mujeres en Rusia.

Sin educación ni industrias en la mayoría de las ciudades, los jóvenes pueden aspirar a convertirse en policías o bandidos, lo que a menudo significa lo mismo.

200 él y obtener 12 millones en efectivo de Sver es un sueño húmedo para muchas familias en Rusia.

30K de 200 son ese número de parejas sin bebés. Ahorra 1.500 millones de rublos de capital de maternidad no pagado, y cientos de miles de millones de atención médica y educación gratuitas no utilizadas, el dinero que se puede destinar a un uso mucho más beneficioso, como fabricar tanques, cañones de artillería y convertir a más jóvenes en abono.

Putin no solo es un gran táctico, también es un genio estratégico.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## machinaexdeus (4 Ago 2022)

Observando la devastación de los combates urbanos en Ucrania, Estados Unidos y sus aliados buscan aprender lecciones 

En los primeros días de la última invasión rusa de Ucrania, una abuela que vivía en las afueras de Kyiv notó un gran convoy invasor frente a su casa. Llamó a las autoridades, quienes pasaron el informe al ejército ucraniano. 

Un dron Bayraktar TB2 entró en acción y destruyó los vehículos, muchos de los cuales transportaban municiones y combustible. 

"La abuela no fue un obstáculo", dijo John Spencer, catedrático de estudios de guerra urbana en el Instituto de Guerra Moderna de West Point. "Ella fue un multiplicador de fuerza que logró posiblemente un ataque estratégico y, si no, absolutamente operativo". 

Spencer, hablando en una conferencia de julio sobre guerra urbana celebrada en la Base de Entrenamiento de Fuerzas Conjuntas de Los Alamitos, California, señala a la abuela ucraniana como un ejemplo de por qué pelear en las ciudades es un ecualizador en la guerra moderna. Dado que casi todos llevan teléfonos con cámara capaces de transmitir inteligencia, será casi imposible que los miembros del servicio de EE. UU. operen sin ser vistos. Los soldados deben aprender a proteger a los civiles y trabajar con las milicias en lugar de verlos como un obstáculo para su misión. 

Los entrenadores militares estadounidenses están sacando las lecciones aprendidas al ver a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas defender las ciudades de una fuerza invasora mucho más grande. El conflicto de Ucrania ha reforzado la predicción de que el combate urbano será la pieza central de las guerras modernas. 

El general de brigada Robert Wooldridge, subcomandante de la 40ª División de Infantería del Ejército y una de las principales fuerzas detrás de su Centro de Guerra Urbana, espera que los oficiales subalternos y las tropas alistadas de alto rango se acostumbren a transportar y operar pequeños drones. Estos ojos relativamente baratos en el cielo han cobrado un alto precio a los rusos como observadores de artillería de largo alcance. 

"Su impacto psicológico supera con creces el número de víctimas", dijo Wooldridge hablando en el mismo evento que Spencer. "Seríamos tontos si no aprendiésemos de lo que está pasando". 

También está claro para muchos miembros del servicio que la guerra de información en las plataformas de redes sociales puede ser tan importante como los tiroteos. El video de drones de granadas improvisadas lanzadas sobre la infantería infundió miedo en los rusos y animó a los ucranianos a tomar las armas. Las unidades de asuntos públicos también pueden galvanizar el apoyo público y alentar a las naciones aliadas a unirse a la lucha. 

“Esta guerra se libra en TikTok”, dijo Wooldridge. 

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas demostraron su habilidad para hostigar a las redes sociales para transmitir informes diarios sobre el número de soldados enemigos y las armas destruidas. 

"Ucrania le ha enseñado a Rusia, que solía ser el maestro en esto, una clase magistral en la guerra de la información", dijo Spencer. 

Antes de que los comandantes del campo de batalla consideren cortar el acceso a Internet a una población urbana, primero deben considerar cómo las familias obtendrán acceso a la información que necesitan para mantenerse seguros, dijo Wooldridge. 

"Hay una diferencia entre si podemos hacerlo y si se nos permite o se nos permitirá hacerlo", dijo.

Aproximadamente el 75 % del contenido del Curso de planificación de guerra urbana de la 40.ª División de Infantería, creado originalmente en 2021, se ha actualizado desde octubre pasado en función de las lecciones aprendidas en Ucrania. 

Los entornos urbanos son electrónicamente ruidosos, lo que puede dificultar la seguridad de los canales de comunicación para los soldados, dijo en una entrevista Luke Shabro, oficial de inteligencia de carrera y subdirector de la Iniciativa del Científico Loco del Ejército. 

“Se vuelve extremadamente difícil esconderse o tener algún tipo de ocultamiento donde cualquier persona pueda ser un observador de su posición”, dijo Shabro. 

Uno de los mayores desafíos que enfrenta el Ejército es cómo los soldados pueden generar suficiente energía para sus vehículos y los drones que vigilan y protegen a las tropas cuando están dispersas por el terreno, agregó Shabro. 

“Creo que el Ejército está reconociendo el problema. Es solo una cuestión de cómo llegas allí”, dijo. 

El ejército está entrenando en el uso de armas de energía dirigida para derribar drones, pero ahora tiene que resolver la automatización de ese proceso para mantenerse al día con los enemigos enjambres, dijo Shabro. 

Los reclutas también pueden esperar hacer más entrenamiento bajo tierra. El enfrentamiento de meses en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol ha demostrado a los líderes militares el valor de planificar una guerra subterránea en una lucha prolongada. 

El ejército depende en gran medida de los mapas y las imágenes satelitales para coordinar los planes de batalla, aunque los combates en las ciudades se llevarán a cabo bajo tierra, a pie de calle y en edificios de gran altura, donde ese tipo de inteligencia será más difícil de conseguir, dijo Spencer. 

Desde el año pasado, ha habido un cambio en el Centro Nacional de Entrenamiento para transformar la ciudad llamada Razish en una que se asemeja a una zona de guerra con escombros y vehículos reventados. En una rotación de 16 días en el CNE, un equipo de combate de la brigada de vehículos blindados Stryker generalmente pasará un solo día maniobrando a través de la ciudad durante una rotación de 16 días. Wooldridge es optimista de que este tiempo de entrenamiento urbano aumentará.

“Espero que ese sea el reconocimiento entre los comandantes. Lo normal es atacar el pueblo y seguir adelante. Ahora quieren defenderlo”, dijo. 










Looking at the Devastation from Urban Fighting in Ukraine, US and Allies Search for Lessons


The Ukraine conflict has reinforced the prediction that urban combat will be the centerpiece of modern wars.




www.military.com


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2022)

La Guardia Nacional de Ucrania del Batallón Kulchytsky logró destruir un depósito de municiones ruso utilizando un arma antitanque ligera AT4 suministrada por Suecia.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Naturalmente no vamos a tratar de desvelar, ni vamos a conseguirlo, cómo se dirigen los Himars.
> Hay detallitos por ejemplo GPS utiliza la red de geoposicionamiento estandard pero esta red satelial dispone además de los típicos modulos de posicionamiento otros que desconocemos y cuya exactitud podemos sin embargo sospechar .
> Es normal que un satélite contenga varios modulos: Unos oficiales y otros que ni se saben.
> En mi experiencia personal ya te digo que ya los viejos satélites rusos Rs-5 RS-7 RS-12/13, METEOR... contenían varios módulos incluso algunos se abrían con llave (cosa que conseguí en su día  ) y no, no es broma. La llave no era física, claro, era un código y esas cosas.
> ...



Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## Nicors (4 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pirmera columna blindada ucraniana que veo



Lo cual es un motivo de alegría para todos nosotros, viva Ucrania y viva España.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (4 Ago 2022)

Entrevista con Ruslan Pukhov, jefe del Centro de Analisis de Tecnologías y Estrategias de Moscú que forma parte del consejo externo del ministerio de defensa ruso. Se puede leer bien usando el Google Translate. Por poner algunos extractos:



> *- ¿Y la infantería?*
> 
> - Estamos muy cortos de infantería. El frente es grande y las personas involucradas en la operación especial no son suficientes. En términos relativos, los ucranianos están a la defensiva, tienen mucha artillería y combatientes. Tenemos que irrumpir en el frente con un número insuficiente de soldados y en tanques vulnerables y vehículos de combate de infantería. Ahora en el Donbass, el lado ruso está tratando de resolver esto usando una gran cantidad de artillería, pero, como pueden ver, las cosas van muy lentamente.
> 
> ...



*



- Es cierto que existe la tesis de que el suministro de armas occidentales no es tan grande como para formar reservas. Son lanzados a la batalla e inmediatamente eliminados. En consecuencia, es difícil para los ucranianos crear un grupo de ataque para un contraataque.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> - No estoy listo para discutir con eso. Esta tesis parece ser pronunciada en los programas de entrevistas de la televisión por complacencia. Sí, vemos una imagen de que el "Volkssturm" ucraniano en algún lugar de Lviv está armado con ametralladoras Maxim o Degtyarev. Pero las unidades que luchan en el frente están bien abastecidas. Tienen un Cuerpo de Reserva y en cuyo caso las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden contraatacar. Creo que están mejor armados que la Volkssturm. De hecho, la subestimación del enemigo nos jugó una broma cruel.



A ver si no acaba chupando un sapo accidentalmente o algo asi


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Entiendo la idea, crear una distorsión ni que sea de unos metros, lo que hemos visto hasta ahora es casi de una precisión de un GPS submetrico, creo que hoy se reportan ataques contra el puente ferroviario pero no he visto fotos



Efectivamente. Pero no quiero decir que su tecnología no va más allá y lo que están intentando con distorsionadores de radar no activos (los "espejos") va por mal camino.
Igual tienen algo más en la manga, en todo caso se esfuerzan.


----------



## delhierro (4 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los follacabras chechenos están teniendo cientos de bajas en ofensivas fallidas



Hombre muy fallidas no parecen, al final los que acabaron por miles en los campos fueron los nazis de arzov no los chechenos.

Lo mismo los ucranianos han logrado capturar alguno, pero desde luego no los pillan de 2.500 en 2.500.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre muy fallidas no parecen, al final los que acabaron por miles en los campos fueron los nazis de arzov no los chechenos.
> 
> Lo mismo los ucranianos han logrado capturar alguno, pero desde luego no los pillan de 2.500 en 2.500.



El ejercito ruso fue derrotado en Kiev


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Ago 2022)

Cada día tengo la sensación que la inteligencia Yankee le dice las posiciones rusas a Ucrania a traves de satélites y inteligencia de señales No es normal que los ucranianos detecten a los blindados rusos de forma tan fácil.En un frente de 1000 kilómetros. Al revés nunca pasa.Es como si EEUU supiera hasta los calzoncillos de Putin. Empiezo a creer que cada tanque y blindado ruso da una señal que detecta los satélites yankees


----------



## Feriri88 (4 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada día tengo la sensación que la inteligencia Yankee le dice las posiciones rusas a Ucrania a traves de satélites y inteligencia de señales No es normal que los ucranianos detecten a los blindados rusos de forma tan fácil.En un frente de 1000 kilómetros. Al revés nunca pasa.Es como si EEUU supiera hasta los calzoncillos de Putin. Empiezo a creer que cada tanque y blindado ruso da una señal que detecta los satélites yankees





Desde el dia 1


Crees que los usanos no les estan asesorando sobre como y cuando avanzar en Jerson
Por donde


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

Davai! Davai! que no pasa na!
Spoiler: Muerte en directo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada día tengo la sensación que la inteligencia Yankee le dice las posiciones rusas a Ucrania a traves de satélites y inteligencia de señales No es normal que los ucranianos detecten a los blindados rusos de forma tan fácil.En un frente de 1000 kilómetros. Al revés nunca pasa.Es como si EEUU supiera hasta los calzoncillos de Putin. Empiezo a creer que cada tanque y blindado ruso da una señal que detecta los satélites yankees



porque cres que hay AWACS volando desde la fronterapolaca desde el comienzo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ago 2022)

empiezo a ver a los foreros y tuiteros pro rusos cada vez más nerviosos estos días...

En los canales de Telegram pro rusos (de rusos de verdad) se impacientan por el poco avance de las últimas semanas y empiezan a discutir posibles contramedidas contra los himars sin mucho consenso común. Hace un mes el clima del chat era totalmente distinto.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

Vaya, vaya... interesante.
Y detalles de la reciente escabechina orca por los Himars.

Guerra de Ucrania - Día 162 -


----------



## Nicors (4 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El ejercito ruso fue derrotado en Kiev



Los ucranianos se la tenían jurada a los de la aerotransportada VDV cuando en el Donbas en 2014 fuerzas ucrani se rindieron y los masacraron; quizá la mejor tropa rusa y acabaron diezmados en Hastomel Kiev.


Kalikatres dijo:


> Vaya, vaya... interesante.
> Y detalles de la reciente escabechina orca por los Himars.
> 
> Guerra de Ucrania - Día 162 -



Parece que en esa página ya no hablan de Rusia y aliados... han rectificado.


----------



## El Juani (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## asakopako (4 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



No sé yo quien de los dos podría lanzar más misiles (que no caigan sobre el territorio propio)

La banda soviética está tan desacreditada que cualquier situación loleante es posible con ellos.


----------



## Pinovski (4 Ago 2022)

Un veterano de la guerra de Afganistán, HUMILLÓ a los rusos en Bucha







www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El ejercito ruso fue derrotado en Kiev



jaja, ni de puta coña.

Lo que le fallo a Putin fue el plan A. Muevo rapido tomo el sur ( en eso lo bordaron ) algo del resto , y avanzao hacia Kiev para provocar un golpe o al menos una negociación. Calculo mal varias cosas :

1.- Tiene topos occidentales hasta en la sopa.

2.- No es Kiev el problema porque Kiev no decide una mierda.

Evidentamente cuando en la negociación , ( porque las hubo ) le vendieron unos minimos retiro las tropas, los otros no cumplieron y así que tiro de plan B. Con 100.000 tios + los 40.000 de las republicas, nadie puede creer que el plan A fuera tomar toda ucrania. Apoyar un golpe desde dentro o forzar una negociación si es creible.

A los rusos no los han derrotado en ningun frente. Y eso que Putin planteo esto atacando con lo minimo. De hecho ni se han movilizado, el tio tira de las republicas ( para occidente siguen siendo ucranianos, osea una guerra civil ) y de voluntarios.

Van lentos precisamente porque no quieren que la guerra se note, y de hecho los rusos no estan en guerra. Lo mismo hasta consigue sus objetivos así, el frente en Lugansk ya es suyo al 100% y en Donetsk puede romperse en cualquier momento. Veremos.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> empiezo a ver a los foreros y tuiteros pro rusos cada vez más nerviosos estos días...
> 
> En los canales de Telegram pro rusos (de rusos de verdad) se impacientan por el poco avance de las últimas semanas y empiezan a discutir posibles contramedidas contra los himars sin mucho consenso común. Hace un mes el clima del chat era totalmente distinto.



Eso de las contramedidas me interesa, especialmente lo que se comente en el hijo chincheto.
Entraré desconectado para leerlo todo.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ago 2022)

De Bielorrusia no se ha vuelto a oír ni Pío. No?


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja, ni de puta coña.
> 
> Lo que le fallo a Putin fue el plan A. Muevo rapido tomo el sur ( en eso lo bordaron ) algo del resto , y avanzao hacia Kiev para provocar un golpe o al menos una negociación. Calculo mal varias cosas :
> 
> ...



Supongo que perder gran parte de su ejercito de élite en Kiev fue una gran estratategia de Putin.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Supongo que perder gran parte de su ejercito de élite en Kiev fue una gran estratategia de Putin.



La propaganda no se convierte en realidad porque se repita. Los rusos tomaron el aeropuerto, una operación brillante. No enlazaron con los que iban a cambiar el gobierno porque simplemente esa parte del plan la descubrieron los occidentales. Entretuvieron lo suficiente ( te recuerdo que esto empezo por 2 regiones y los rusos controlan Lugansk , Jerson , gran parte de Zaporiye y Donestsk ) y se fueron. El resto son pajas , la prueba de que era un tanteo que es mientras en el sur los BMP eran BMP-3 o incluso BMP-4. Los aerotrnasportados iban en los BMD-2 de la época sovietica.

La estrategia de Putin era o un golpe de mano, o negociaciones. Y claro que fallo, por eso la guerra sigue. Creo que al final va a ser peor para los ucranianos. Putin es el blando, como caiga no van a llegar precisamente los prooccidentales.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Dios tiene tendencia a ayudar más, a los que se ayudan a si mismos. Habran sido los rusos, o incluso alguien que ha robado parte y esta tapando las pruebas. Tambien ha explotado otro polvorin en Berlin.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja, ni de puta coña.
> 
> Lo que le fallo a Putin fue el plan A. Muevo rapido tomo el sur ( en eso lo bordaron ) algo del resto , y avanzao hacia Kiev para provocar un golpe o al menos una negociación. Calculo mal varias cosas :
> 
> ...



Estas alucinaciones se aprenden en el hilo general de la guerra? 

Hace tiempo que yo ese hilo no lo toco ni con un palo. Puedes terminar con los ojos turbios y el cerebro como un puré de guisantes.

Prefiero mil veces la prensa rusa.


----------



## asakopako (5 Ago 2022)

Y más que me voy a tocar cuando quemen con gasolina a tu furcia turcochina y a tus 5 larvas apestosas.


----------



## uberales (5 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Toda ayuda es buena, aunque sea de chorradas.


----------



## Cuscarejo (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja, ni de puta coña.
> 
> Lo que le fallo a Putin fue el plan A. Muevo rapido tomo el sur ( en eso lo bordaron ) algo del resto , y avanzao hacia Kiev para provocar un golpe o al menos una negociación. Calculo mal varias cosas :
> 
> ...



Vaya sarta de mentiras, a estas alturas no te quieres enterar de la realidad.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Ago 2022)

Que callada está la Otan de EEUU con los misiles chinos sobre Taiwan. Otaneros no vais a poner aguantar con lo de Ucrania y Taiwan. Si España tiene que enviar armas a Taiwan y Ucrania, los españoles nos vamos a la hambruna y corralito si o si, no podremos aguantar una inflación del 20%.


----------



## Pat (5 Ago 2022)

Siempre hay que recordar que son ser humanos con una madre quien los quiere, no obstante, hay que aceptar que los rusos quien estén ahí han ido voluntariamente a esta guerra y que todos tenían la opción de negar irse a Ucrania, pero han decidido ir a matar a sus “Hermanos” Ucranios.
Nunca hay que olvidadar que han sido mandado ahí por el psicópata Putin a una guerra ilegal que ni se atreven llamar por su nombre “Guerra”; y quien lo llama "Guerra" está encarcelado.

Los Ucranios no tenían opción, ha venido el enemigo a su casa para quitar todo lo que tiene.


----------



## Pat (5 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Que callada está la Otan de EEUU con los misiles chinos sobre Taiwan. Otaneros no vais a poner aguantar con lo de Ucrania y Taiwan. Si España tiene que enviar armas a Taiwan y Ucrania, los españoles nos vamos a la hambruna y corralito si o si, no podremos aguantar una inflación del 20%.



Si China invade Taiwan, olvidarte de todos los productos Chinos que consumáis, no va entrar nada de China en el USA y Europa.. el envio de armamento a Taiwan va ser el menos de los problemas.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Si China invade Taiwan, olvidarte de todos los productos Chinos que consumáis, no va entrar nada de China en el USA y Europa.. el envio de armamento a Taiwan va ser el menos de los problemas.



Ojalá China invada la isla, así morirá el capitalismo yanqui y europeo. La hambruna en la UE provocará una revolución bolchevique. Los europeos no se van a quedar en casa viendo como sus hijos les piden comida y ellos cruzado de brazos, mientras los políticos hacen orgias romanas comiendo y tirando comida a la basura. La historia ya ha vivido muchos momentos como los actuales, siempre ha pasado lo mismo, que los policías y militares se han vuelto en contra del poder político matándolos a todos.


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y el dios Putin, la foto del reclutamiento es toda una premonición, dos reclutando y al lado un mutilado pidiendo

Según brutalsky la desesperación es tan grande que han movilizado a mecánicos y técnicos civiles para mantener equipos militares y así poder mandar a los técnicos militares de mantenimiento al frente

¿Hay mercenarios luchando en Ucrania?






El retrato de Putin con incrustaciones de ámbar junto a un icono en el aeropuerto de Kaliningrado. Los rusos han estado adorando a Putin, un ex agente de la KGB, como si fuera Dios.

Según la Biblia, el libro oficial de la religión cristiana, al que se adhieren 4/5 de la población rusa:
“No os haréis ídolos… No os inclinaréis ante ellas, ni las honraréis, porque yo… soy Dios celoso, que castigo la iniquidad de los padres sobre los hijos, sobre la tercera y cuarta generación de los que me odian.”

Esta es una buena explicación de por qué los rusos continúan sufriendo a gran escala sin un final a la vista y no experimentan bondad amorosa ni sienten las alegrías de la empatía, ya que ellos y su iglesia continúan practicando la idolatría militar en lugar del cristianismo.

Putin, un ex agente de la KGB, es un ídolo adorado y adorado por millones de sus acólitos en Rusia como si fuera un Dios viviente, y su guerra personal se considera sagrada y debe ser apoyada sobre la base de que su ídolo no comete errores y exige sacrificios humanos
El principio clave de la idolatría de Putin es la Santa Victoria sobre los enemigos nazis (malvados), y los hijos y los padres deben convertirse en mártires y ser enterrados en el altar del Dios de Putin.

Svetlana Samsonova escribió en su página de VK: “Lo principal es la victoria. Has estado haciendo mucho ruido en Internet: sonaron sirenas en Belgorod, víctimas en Kursk Oblast. Y mi hijo no es una víctima. Regresó a casa en un ataúd, pero odió a esos fascistas hasta el momento de su muerte. Me dijo: “Mamá, voy a morir como un héroe”. ROTURA. Pero no es momento de sentir pena. Tantos como sea necesario [de nuestros soldados] deben morir. Putin sabe lo que está haciendo”.






En Kirov, un centro de reclutamiento improvisado ofrece 300.000 rublos al mes para convertirse en voluntarios en el extremo receptor para probar nuevas armas estadounidenses en Ucrania en nombre de los accionistas de Lockheed Martin y Raytheon.

A pesar de los millones de adoradores operativos de la KGB, la Guerra de Ucrania es la primera de este tipo en la que se lucha principalmente con mercenarios.

Una cinta transportadora constante de partes del cuerpo en cajas de madera y cuerpos mutilados sin pago de compensación enviados de regreso a la patria hace que sea difícil reclutar nueva carne de cañón a pesar de las protestas de los empresarios estadounidenses de que necesitan más carne rusa para probar los drones, HIMARS y Kamikaze en el frente de batalla convenientemente plano. a diferencia del montañoso Afganistán, y el Sr. Bayraktar quiere mover más unidades de sus drones de asalto del mismo nombre.

El chef de Putin, Yevgeny Prigozhin, visita personalmente las colonias penales para reclutar pederastas y asesinos en masa para violar a más niños y matar a más personas y luego ser indultados, y les cuento un nuevo truco inventado por genios creativos en el ministerio o la guerra.

Reclutaron a la fuerza a técnicos y mecánicos de las empresas estatales de San Petersburgo y los enviaron a territorios ocupados en Ucrania para mantener el equipo militar defectuoso para sustituir a los mecánicos y técnicos del ejército que, a su vez, son enviados a las trincheras de Donbas y Kherson.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Ago 2022)

Se reportan explosiones considerables en la otra orilla de Kherson




Sobre los arsenales y lo que se comenta del tren de municiones ruso que estallo llevándose a medio centenar de soldados. Todo indica que tanto los rusos como los urkanianos tienen un problema de almacenamiento de sus bombas. Básicamente que descargan y cargan a mano, no han descubierto el uso de pallets. Esto también explica estas explosiones. Cuando el Himars cae salta todo, no hay separaciones.

Es de entender que como los ukranianos reciben la munición paletizada desde occidente algo deben estar aprendiendo.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Ago 2022)

Simplemente se creían mierda y no llegaban ni a pedo, esa es la cruda realidad de la guerra de ucrania, es como el abusón que un día recibe un ostión del abusado que lo deja sentado en el suelo y ser convierte en el hazme reir del patio, todo lo que viene despues son excusas de mal pagador, que si me pillo a traicion, que si pario la abuela etc etc etc.


----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Naturalmente no vamos a tratar de desvelar, ni vamos a conseguirlo, cómo se dirigen los Himars.
> Hay detallitos por ejemplo GPS utiliza la red de geoposicionamiento estandard pero esta red satelial dispone además de los típicos modulos de posicionamiento otros que desconocemos y cuya exactitud podemos sin embargo sospechar .
> Es normal que un satélite contenga varios modulos: Unos oficiales y otros que ni se saben.
> En mi experiencia personal ya te digo que ya los viejos satélites rusos Rs-5 RS-7 RS-12/13, METEOR... contenían varios módulos incluso algunos se abrían con llave (cosa que conseguí en su día  ) y no, no es broma. La llave no era física, claro, era un código y esas cosas.
> ...



EL sistema Galileo de la Union Europea tiene su parte civil que usamos todos con el google maps en el movil y otra parte militar encriptada a tope

De hecho los British se pillaron un cabreo como el de un mono cuando despues del brexit les quitaron el acceso a la capacidad militar, primero protestaron y despues pretendieron montar el suyo comprando una empresa de satelites de orbita baja en bancarrota (que por supuesto no vale de nada)

Con la sacada de chorra de salir de la union europea se han quedado sin capacidad militar de posicionamiento propio a menos que los americanos les dejen subirse al suyo


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Ya no tienen donde almacenarlo y lo queman , mientras hay un montón de ciudades y pueblos en Rusia sin acceso al gas
Mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende del gas y petróleo que se vende a Europa,


*Yle: Rusia está quemando gas al aire en la frontera con Finlandia*


Rusia está quemando gas natural en el aire en la frontera. El fuego se puede ver desde Finlandia.
Yle escribe sobre eso.

Según imágenes satelitales del sistema de monitoreo de incendios de la NASA, las llamas arden en la estación compresora de Portova de la empresa rusa Gazprom todos los días desde el 17 de junio.


Los residentes del municipio de Virolakhti también dijeron a los periodistas que vieron el fuego en la frontera rusa.

Esto puede indicar que ya es difícil para Rusia almacenar el gas extraído, y simplemente comenzaron a quemarlo allí.

Según el Ministro de Energía de Ucrania, Herman Galushchenko, tales procesos muestran que las sanciones occidentales continúan atando a los rusos.

"En lugar de ganar miles de millones de euros con los suministros, los rusos se ven obligados a simplemente quemar el gas extraído en el aire. Los chantajistas ya están sintiendo el daño y el período de tiempo en el que todavía pueden dictar sus términos está disminuyendo rápidamente", escribió en Facebook y agregó que Occidente debe mantener el régimen de sanciones y fortalecerlo aún más.



La empresa rusa "Gazprom" el 21 de mayo. La razón de esto fue la negativa de los finlandeses a pagar el gas en rublos.
El 26 de julio, los países de la UE acordaron un de gas en un 15%. El objetivo del plan es reducir los riesgos que puedan surgir como consecuencia del cese total del suministro de gas desde Rusia.






*Yle: Russia is burning gas into the air on the border with Finland*
Satellite images of the NASA fire monitoring system show that flames have been raging at the Portova compressor station of the Russian company Gazprom every day since June 17.


----------



## Visrul (5 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Guerra de Ucrania - Día 162 -



Me parece esto que mencionan también muy interesante ya que siempre se está discutiendo sobre cuál es la superficie que se ha ganado o perdido estas últimas semanas y así podemos comentar sobre datos.

_En total, las tropas rusas ganaron 165 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio en 31 días, lo que equivale al 0,02 por ciento de la superficie de Ucrania. Todo con un coste humano que se cifra en millares de muertos y heridos en el mismo periodo de tiempo. Por comparar, en junio ganaron alrededor de 1.500 kilómetros cuadrados, o un magro 0,3 por ciento de Ucrania._​


----------



## ELVR (5 Ago 2022)

Antes de nada, pedir humildemente perdón por comentar un tema inmobiliario en burbuja.inmo aunque estë relacionado con el hilo:









Los ciudadanos rusos aceleran la venta de sus propiedades en España para tener liquidez tras el bloqueo bancario


Aun así sigue activo a la hora de comprar, pero ha dejado de hacerlo en masa y solo adquiere propiedades de lujo.




www.elespanol.com





Decir que los millonarios rusos se han gastado auténticas burradas en propiedades en ciudades y en las costas españolas. Perdón por no explayarme pero puedo decir por ejemplo el mandar colocar como pavimento exterior a carísimo mármol italiano para interiores.

O el ir a Ferrariland y ver que los únicos en comprarse una gorra de 90€ (sí, esa que no darías más de 10€) eran ciudadanos rusos.


----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Me parece esto que mencionan también muy interesante ya que siempre se está discutiendo sobre cuál es la superficie que se ha ganado o perdido estas últimas semanas y así podemos comentar sobre datos.
> 
> _En total, las tropas rusas ganaron 165 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio en 31 días, lo que equivale al 0,02 por ciento de la superficie de Ucrania. Todo con un coste humano que se cifra en millares de muertos y heridos en el mismo periodo de tiempo. Por comparar, en junio ganaron alrededor de 1.500 kilómetros cuadrados, o un magro 0,3 por ciento de Ucrania._​



Volvemos a lo mismo

Eso de "ganar territorio" es una medida muy de la primera guerra mundial, con lineas del frente establecidas, trincheras y demas

Lo de colorear zonas en el mapa de ucrania y decir que estan bajo "control ruso" no tiene demasiado sentido.

La informacion que se puede extraer de esta informacion es que los rusos estan estaticos sin moverse, bien por que no tienen medios o porque los ucranianos les estan dando pal pelo


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Es posible q haya otro buque ruso tocado....


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Cerca de Sebastopol ocupado temporalmente, un barco ruso en llamas

El humo en el barco ruso fue registrado por el experto naval HI Sutton del proyecto OSINT. El experto cree que los misiles ucranianos podrían haber derribado el barco.

Aún no hay confirmación oficial.


----------



## Pat (5 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Ojalá China invada la isla, así morirá el capitalismo yanqui y europeo. La hambruna en la UE provocará una revolución bolchevique. Los europeos no se van a quedar en casa viendo como sus hijos les piden comida y ellos cruzado de brazos, mientras los políticos hacen orgias romanas comiendo y tirando comida a la basura. La historia ya ha vivido muchos momentos como los actuales, siempre ha pasado lo mismo, que los policías y militares se han vuelto en contra del poder político matándolos a todos.



Un embargo a los productos Chinos si invaden Taiwán será aceptado por los Europeas y el resultado final será mas unión Europea.
Siempre se cierre filas frente a una enemiga común….
Como resultado, lo que no se importa de China se importara de otros países o “se fabricara en Europa.
Lejos de una “revolución bolchevique" , habrá una reindustrialización de Europa y USA.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Material chino en Rostov


----------



## ELVR (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es posible q haya otro buque ruso tocado....



Que no, que heso es propajanda otánica. Hen realidad es el portabiones Kudnesoff con el umo de sus turvinaz.

Jaco mata, hateos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Un embargo a los productos Chinos si invaden Taiwán será aceptado por los Europeas y el resultado final será mas unión Europea.
> Siempre se cierre filas frente a una enemiga común….
> Como resultado, lo que no se importa de China se importara de otros países o “se fabricara en Europa.
> Lejos de una “revolución bolchevique" , habrá una reindustrialización de Europa y USA.



LAs sanciones y embargos que le pusieron a China con lo de Tiananmeng 89 les hicieron mucha pupita. Con eso y retirada de fabricas.... veriamos. a ver si las ansias imperialistas chinas siguen


----------



## neutral295 (5 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Un embargo a los productos Chinos si invaden Taiwán será aceptado por los Europeas y el resultado final será mas unión Europea.
> Siempre se cierre filas frente a una enemiga común….
> Como resultado, lo que no se importa de China se importara de otros países o “se fabricara en Europa.
> Lejos de una “revolución bolchevique" , habrá una reindustrialización de Europa y USA.



Como no te traigas a los chinos y negros, aquí nadie quiere trabajar y tampoco en los EEUU por sueldos miserables de capitalistas. El año pasado vi como miles de manzanos tenían las manzanas pudriéndose en los arboles. la revolución bolchevique solo se puede neutralizar con el miedo a las plandemias. Hay que saber si la población tiene más miedo a un virus desconocido anunciado por medios de comunicación corruptos o el virus del hambre. Son ensayos que está por ver, la reacción no lo saben ni los propios corruptos que montan estás mentiras.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Canadá, Gran Bretaña, los Países Bajos y Nueva Zelanda están cooperando de manera armonizada para entrenar a las fuerzas ucranianas. Canadá participó anteriormente en la capacitación de 30.000 empleados ucranianos entre 2014 y 2022.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Triturando rusos


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Aquí ya estan disfrutando del mundo ruso

El genocidio en Mariupol continúa. Prácticamente no hay medicamentos disponibles para los civiles. Las personas insulinodependientes solo reciben insulina una vez a la semana si tienen suerte. Las personas ingresadas en el hospital yacen en el pasillo. 25% de ellos mueren, - asesor del alcalde de Mariupol.


----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cerca de Sebastopol ocupado temporalmente, un barco ruso en llamas
> 
> El humo en el barco ruso fue registrado por el experto naval HI Sutton del proyecto OSINT. El experto cree que los misiles ucranianos podrían haber derribado el barco.
> 
> Aún no hay confirmación oficial.



Eso es que un marinero se dejo el segarro encendido en una papelera y por descuido el sistema antiincencios no funciono

Pero ahora abren los grifos del barco para sumergirlo y apagar el fuego, despues se reflota, una mano de pintura al gotele y listo


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

espectacular


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> espectacular



Así se ve que con un tiro te cargas dos.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2022)

__





Junto a los de Zhukov ¿es este el mayor relato de ciencia ficción de los foreros pro rusos sobre la "Caída de Kiev"?


El asalto a kiev se hara de manera escalonada. Primero se les dara la posibilidad a la poblacion civil de abandonar la ciudad abriendo corredores humanitarios. Los ciudadanos que decidan abandonar Kiev, se les dara una manta y sopita caliente para aliviar el hambre. Una vez cerrados los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elena francis (5 Ago 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Buena manera de justificar cualquier ataque contra población civil por parte del invasor. Aunque cualquiera con dos dedos de frente pone en cuarentena cualquier cosa que venga de esta organización



Deberíamos cambiar el nombre de Amnistía Internacional por AMNESIA INTERNACIONAL. Creo que es más descriptivo y más verídico y real en cuanto a las actividades que realiza esa mierda ONG.


----------



## Nicors (5 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí ya estan disfrutando del mundo ruso
> 
> El genocidio en Mariupol continúa. Prácticamente no hay medicamentos disponibles para los civiles. Las personas insulinodependientes solo reciben insulina una vez a la semana si tienen suerte. Las personas ingresadas en el hospital yacen en el pasillo. 25% de ellos mueren, - asesor del alcalde de Mariupol.



Amnistía, Cruz roja y la onu callados como putas.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Los cien mil hijos de San Kim...


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Los soldados de la brigada 93 Kholodny Yar están trabajando en la dirección de Izyum. La brigada hizo retroceder al enemigo desde el pueblo de Dibrovno y movió la línea del frente. "Cortados de suministros, los ocupantes huyeron, abandonando su equipo.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Como no te traigas a los chinos y negros, aquí nadie quiere trabajar y tampoco en los EEUU por sueldos miserables de capitalistas. El año pasado vi como miles de manzanos tenían las manzanas pudriéndose en los arboles. la revolución bolchevique solo se puede neutralizar con el miedo a las plandemias. Hay que saber si la población tiene más miedo a un virus desconocido anunciado por medios de comunicación corruptos o el virus del hambre. Son ensayos que está por ver, la reacción no lo saben ni los propios corruptos que montan estás mentiras.



Es de primero de capitalismo que si sube el trabajo suben los sueldos , en China hacen falta bufones allí te podrías ganar bien la vida.


----------



## ELVR (5 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



¿Los de Hannistia Hinternacional dirán algo?


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja, ni de puta coña.
> 
> 1.- Tiene topos occidentales hasta en la sopa.
> 2.- No es Kiev el problema porque Kiev no decide una mierda.


----------



## Ricardiano (5 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Los cien mil hijos de San Kim...



Seguro que el hilo del frenopático dirán que los recibirían al grito de:

"Vivan las caenas, muera la libertad"


----------



## MAUSER (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cerca de Sebastopol ocupado temporalmente, un barco ruso en llamas
> 
> El humo en el barco ruso fue registrado por el experto naval HI Sutton del proyecto OSINT. El experto cree que los *misiles ucranianos podrían haber derribado el barco.*
> 
> Aún no hay confirmación oficial.



Cómo van a derribar un barco?. Éstos ucranianos son la leche.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Cartas del FSB, corrupción galopante en el ejercito


Mi traducción del 5 de agosto #FSBletters de #WindofChange dentro del FSB a Vladimir Osechkin. Temas: Cómo la corrupción se ha convertido en una bestia imparable que amenaza con tragarse a los militares enteros. Origen del ruso #PhantomUnits que solo existe en papel, y mucho más.





Como siempre, mis comentarios de aclaración están entre (paréntesis). Los paréntesis de Wind of Change están entre [paréntesis]. Vamos a rodar:
"Asunto: Corrupción militar como forma de vida separada
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
¡Hola Vladimir! Informes de escuadrones individuales del Departamento de Contrainteligencia Militar del FSB de pequeños arroyos de varias unidades militares se convierten en un río caudaloso en Lubyanka (FSB HQ).
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Cada operativo que recopila los informes y cables pertinentes desconoce la magnitud del fenómeno. No nos dejan consolidar toda la información en un solo documento, así que te lo envío. Así lo leerán más rápido.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Hay cosas que se pueden analizar cuando suceden, pero predecir esos giros y vueltas es prácticamente imposible para cualquier departamento analítico.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Compartiré un poco sobre los detalles de la corrupción en las fuerzas armadas, donde es la corrupción en sí misma la que crea problemas, procesos y mecanismos generales de gestión fundamentalmente nuevos.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
En primer lugar, el fundamento legal: párrafo 8 del artículo 2 de la Ley Federal № 76-FZ del 27 de mayo de 1998 'Sobre el estatuto de los militares':
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
“En caso de ausencia de los militares, conservan su condición de militares hasta que sean declarados desaparecidos de acuerdo con el procedimiento establecido por la ley o sean declarados muertos.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Los militares antes mencionados retienen apoyo financiero y de otro tipo, que se pagan [emiten] a los cónyuges u otros miembros de la familia de los militares que residen juntos, de acuerdo con el procedimiento determinado por el Gobierno de la Federación Rusa,
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
hasta que se determinen cabalmente las circunstancias de la captura o rehenes, el internamiento de los militares o su liberación o hasta que se establezca conforme a la ley su reconocimiento como desaparecidos o declarados muertos.”
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Ahora directamente a la ilustración de cómo esta estatua en la ley federal fue el punto de partida de un gran cambio [¡e inesperado!] en nuestras fuerzas armadas.
Por ejemplo, un militar murió, el cuerpo quedó en algún lugar [si es artillería, puede que ni siquiera haya un cuerpo].
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
El pago por su muerte está establecido, todo está claro con esto.
Pero si "mueve" la fecha de su muerte a una fecha posterior en los documentos, la familia recibirá más dinero a través de pagos.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
A partir de ahí comenzaron casos pequeños, aislados y sin tantos principios de personal militar que "retenía" a sus muertos oa los muertos de sus amigos para que a sus familias se les acreditaran más pagos de combate.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Pero aquí es donde comienza algo muy diferente.
Es una desventaja para los comandantes de alto rango reportar pérdidas significativas en combate durante las operaciones de las que eran responsables.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
También hay situaciones desastrosas aisladas, de las que nadie quiere asumir la responsabilidad en absoluto.
Aquí es donde es beneficioso para el comando "repartir" las pérdidas en el calendario: no reportar medio centenar de cuerpos (muertos) en una unidad para hoy,
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
sino distribuir las pérdidas a razón de un par de personas por día, y estirarlas sin problemas como pérdidas adicionales durante un período prolongado de tiempo.
Todavía no hay una contabilidad precisa (de los muertos) en las secciones calientes del frente.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Y aquí comienza el lío: a veces unidades individuales que aparentemente tienen pequeñas pérdidas (porque los datos están falsificados y las pérdidas no se reportan), tienen que admitir su incapacidad para cumplir una misión de combate.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
[No solo hay muchos 200 (muertos) y 300 (heridos), sino que ahora hay una cantidad significativa de 500 (desertores)]
Los altos mandos, en algunos casos, están paralizando sus informes de pérdidas reales para salirse con la suya y mantener el problema bajo el radar.


Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Por la misma razón, el número de desertores está muy por debajo de lo informado: uno debe ser responsable de un desertor, pero si está "desaparecido" o es un prisionero de guerra, es un asunto diferente. (Esta clasificación errónea corrupta también significa más dinero que el gobierno debe en pago por combate).
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
¿Qué pasa si vuelve a sus sentidos? El problema de (clasificar erróneamente al desertor como un) prisionero de guerra puede "resolverse" a través de un intercambio ficticio, o puede resolverse a través de una "operación de rescate de rehenes".
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Las estadísticas enviadas a la cadena ya están distorsionadas, y en cada nivel de gestión se hacen más “ajustes”, de los cuales ni los niveles superiores ni los inferiores son conscientes. (El hilo continúa abajo ⬇)
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
No hay un panorama general, en todas partes está "pase lo que pase" y "como se negoció", por ahora sigue siendo un gran conocimiento para todos. Es una startup. (Me reí a carcajadas traduciendo esta comparación a una empresa nueva).
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Pero es casi imposible desenredar este hilo: nadie está interesado en exponer la verdad, una mentira sobre otra, y cuanto más caliente es la zona, más casos hay. Tienes que resolverlo sobre el terreno, y esa es exactamente la tarea irresoluble.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Además, el propio liderazgo militar juega esos juegos y ni siquiera está interesado en la investigación [y hay un montón de informes sobre esto de varias secciones de la Contrainteligencia Militar del FSB].
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Muchas esposas ya lloraron a sus maridos y saben que están muertos, pero según los documentos “los maridos están en guerra”.
Las familias continúan recibiendo su paga de combate, y en algún momento se les pagará por sus muertes.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Algunas (de las familias) comparten una parte del salario (pagado corruptamente a los muertos) con el comando de la unidad (para mantener la estafa), pero nadie nunca admite nada voluntariamente, y no hay tiempo para atraparlos. por ahora.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
De ahí otro grandioso problema con los militares, que tampoco quieren admitir:
Si existe un mecanismo que permita ocultar fracasos militares concretos, reales y de gran escala, es imposible analizar los fracasos y sus causas.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Pero esto no elimina la obligación de nuestra gerencia (en el FSB) de proporcionar el análisis, que "nuevamente perderá la confirmación objetiva".
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Un pelotón entero puede morir en un instante, pero para que luego nadie tenga problemas, según el papeleo este pelotón "morirá" durante un largo periodo y poco a poco.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Y si la unidad de repente necesita ser transferida a esta o aquella tarea, la unidad fantasma "irá" de acuerdo con los documentos, aunque la otra unidad en la batalla real de repente se encontrará sin cobertura.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Y si esa unidad (real) es aniquilada, definitivamente puede convertirse en un "fantasma" por mucho tiempo.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
La pérdida de un pelotón es más fácil de ocultar que la pérdida de una compañía, batallón o regimiento, por lo que cuanto menor sea la pérdida de la unidad, más probable es que se convierta en un "fantasma en el papel".
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Pero todo esto es en el ejército regular, donde no todo es tan malo.
Las PMC (Compañías Militares Privadas como el Grupo Wagner) están jugando sus propios juegos, donde las cuestiones de quién, cómo y con quién se deciden dentro de la propia organización de las PMC.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Tengo categóricamente menos datos sobre ellos, pero tienen mucho más espacio para maniobrar (con corrupción y fabricación).
Así que no puedo darte el número exacto de muertos y heridos entre los prisioneros (reclutados por las PMC para luchar en #Ucrania) como lo solicitaste todavía.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Luego está el tema de la clasificación de las heridas recibidas en el campo de batalla.
Aquí está el negocio construido sobre la sangre:
En determinadas circunstancias, incluso algunas rozaduras pueden convertirse en una herida grave.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
La medicina del campo de batalla militar es una gran capa que pertenece a un esquema masivo.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
·
12h
Y en tiempos de guerra nadie permitirá que se exponga: si tiras de los hilos, puedes romper todo el sistema, y si intentas tirar de un punto con precisión, entonces la responsabilidad mutua/circular (complicidad) desaparecerá. reaccionar inmediatamente para detenerlo.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko

·
12h
Esta corrupción ya ha creado su propio mundo, su propio Universo. De ahí las falsas estadísticas, la falsa imagen de la situación táctico-operacional y un montón de otras derivadas. Más sobre esto en cartas futuras”.
Igor Sushko
@igorshko
(FIN DE LA TRADUCCIÓN de las #FSBletters del 5 de agosto de #WindofChange)


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ya no tienen donde almacenarlo y lo queman , mientras hay un montón de ciudades y pueblos en Rusia sin acceso al gas
> Mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende del gas y petróleo que se vende a Europa,
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de malvenderlo, lo quemo.


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Los propagandistas tarados televisivos a lo suyo, han descubierto el himarsbus

Los misiles HIMARS se transportan en tranvías y autobuses. Ciudadanos, seamos responsables y optemos por un transporte más seguro. ¡No comparta esta información bajo ninguna circunstancia! 

Aquí la prueba del Himarsbus


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)

Se supone que este es el barco que han hundido los ucranianos, se rumorea que con un Harpoon


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2022)

__





Los ucranianos derroyen otro barco ruso... y van... (ya ni es noticia)


Las respuestas de los pro rusos serán tipo Moskva: a) Fake b) Bueno pero era muy viejo, fue voluntariamente c) Finta submarina d) Si pero llegó al puerto intacto y sano y salvo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Otro agraciado de la lotería putinovichok? ahora dicen que es coronavirus...





Agosto 5
vladimir saldó
Siguiendo el consejo de los médicos, acepté someterme a un examen médico.
Según estimaciones preliminares, el deterioro de mi
salud fue el resultado de una complicación después
de padecer COVID-19. A pesar de la indisposición, continué
mi trabajo activo como jefe, realicé reuniones de
trabajo y eventos de campo en la región.
En general, me siento bien. Los médicos hablan de dinámicas
positivas.
La administración de la región de Kherson continúa
su trabajo como de costumbre bajo el liderazgo del
jefe interino Sergei Eliseev.


*El colaborador de Kherson, Saldo, cayó en coma: los médicos sospechan envenenamiento*


Vladimir Saldo, un protegido de la Federación Rusa en Kherson ocupado temporalmente, fue puesto en coma inducido médicamente y conectado a un ventilador. Así lo informa la edición rusa de "RT", citando una fuente en la "administración" de la región.

La condición del colaborador se evalúa como moderada. Según el canal Baza Telegram, ahora se encuentra en Crimea, desde donde será transportado a uno de los hospitales de Moscú.

_"La sangre y la orina de Vladimir Saldo se enviaron urgentemente a toxicología para su investigación: los médicos creen que el jefe de la administración prorrusa de la región de Kherson fue envenenado. Los resultados de los análisis de sangre podrán aclarar si hay algún veneno en su cuerpo. solo después de un par de días_ ”, dice el informe.

Al mismo tiempo, el 5 de agosto apareció un mensaje en primera persona en el canal Telegram de Balance, en el que informa sobre la "dinámica positiva" en su estado de salud.









Херсонский коллаборант Сальдо впал в кому: врачи подозревают отравление


Здоровье предателя пошатнулось якобы после перенесенного COVID-19.




realist.online





*RosSMI escribe que Gauleiter Saldo está en coma, lo llevarán a Moscú*
POLÍTICA
natalia veselova
Este Dia 16:32
Vladimir Saldo, un protegido de los invasores rusos en la región de Kherson, está en coma, según los medios rusos.
Recordaremos, en la víspera hubo información de que fue ingresado de urgencia en el hospital. Como sugirió el orador del jefe de la OVA de Odessa, Sergei Bratchuk, Saldo simplemente estaba asustado de los partisanos o del Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia, que ahora está "descartando a los traidores".








РосСМИ пишут, что гауляйтер Сальдо в коме, его везут в Москву


Сам Сальдо утверждает, что это осложнения после COVID-19




postfactum.info


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

La Embajada de Letonia en Rusia ha dejado de emitir visas a los rusos.

La única excepción es el funeral de parientes cercanos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ago 2022)

Vaya como se las gastan los papis en Rusia. Primero unos padres que con el dinerito que les dan porque su hijo se ha muerto se compran un Lada y ahora un padre que informa a la policía que su hija se opone a la guerra (minuto 4:32). No me extraña que la tasa de abortos en Rusia sea tan alta.


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Bufón Peskov, Francia es hostil pero que bien viven su hija y su ex allí aparte de la puta de Putin
Francia debería expulsarlas para contentar al bufón

Peskov dijo que Francia es un país hostil hacia Rusia. Esta es probablemente la razón por la cual la hija de Peskov, Liza, como su ex esposa, como la ex esposa del dueño de Peskov, Putin, todos viven en Francia. 


Peskov: Francia es un país hostil a Rusia 
El secretario de prensa del presidente de la federación rusa, dmitry peskov , dijo que francia no es ahora un país amigo de rusia . Esto se debe a las sanciones y otras acciones antirrusas. Sobre esto escribe RIA Novosti. 
Песков: Франция — недружественная России страна


----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Antes de malvenderlo, lo quemo.



es que lo de los pozos de gas son como globitos, una vez pinchados el gas sale a presion y es muy jodido cerrar el grifo, o se almacena o se manda por tuberia y si no se puede lo seguro es meterle fuego


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (5 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya como se las gastan los papis en Rusia. Primero unos padres que con el dinerito que les dan porque su hijo se ha muerto se compran un Lada y ahora un padre que informa a la policía que su hija se opone a la guerra (minuto 4:32). No me extraña que la tasa de abortos en Rusia sea tan alta.



Jo#er, aquí ya nos vamos a 1984 (la novela, no el año) con un estado que te adoctrina, te vigila y controla, y familiares que te denuncian a la mínima.







Bueno, aparte también parece que hay gente que cree que la Rusia de 2022 es la URSS de 1984.



y bueno... en buena parte del armamento y tácticas tienen razón

PD: Sí, ese riff de guitarra fue plagiado por los Nirvana.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Bueno lo que decimos por aqui, si el ruso/proruso habla ... ruso/proruso miente. Los polacos ya conocian a estos infraseres

“No podemos creer nada de lo que promete Rusia. Porque Rusia promete cuando se ve obligada a hacerlo y luego se retracta de su palabra desde el momento en que se renuevan sus fuerzas”. Józef Piłsudski, 1919


----------



## favelados (5 Ago 2022)

Desde Byrilivka dos carreteras llevan a Kherson y Nova Kakhova

Si los rusos no quieren que se repita lo del tren del otro día van a tener que hacer la transferencia entre trenes y camiones más al sur lejos del alcance de los Himars

Pero hay un problema, han traído nuevas tropas a esta zona desde el Donbas ...

Otra pesadilla logística para los rusos


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Día 162 de mi guerra de 3 días. Ucrania sigue usando sus sistemas HIMARS que ya destruimos Sigo siendo un maestro estratega 








Ucrania "pone en peligro a los civiles" al construir ciudades en el camino de la invasión rusa. cc 
@amnesty


----------



## favelados (5 Ago 2022)

Adiós a la ofensiva ucraniana, los rusos como decia han reforzado el lado este del río con nuevas tropas dispuestas de tal manera que puedan tb defenderse de una ofensiva desde Zaphorizia..

Esto implica tb por parte de los rusos renunciar a entrar con to logordo en el Donbas.

Los HIMARS ahora van a tener más trabajo en el sur...


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> es que lo de los pozos de gas son como globitos, una vez pinchados el gas sale a presion y es muy jodido cerrar el grifo, o se almacena o se manda por tuberia y si no se puede lo seguro es meterle fuego



Si, si ya se les dijo a los follaputins que el almacenamiento de gas es limitado y lo que no venden a Europa se les iría al carajo.

Pero como viven en el mundo de la piruleta y son lelos no se enteran de nada.


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Estos son ya los de élite, no?


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya como se las gastan los papis en Rusia. Primero unos padres que con el dinerito que les dan porque su hijo se ha muerto se compran un Lada y ahora un padre que informa a la policía que su hija se opone a la guerra (minuto 4:32). No me extraña que la tasa de abortos en Rusia sea tan alta.



Es que por un flamante Lada quien no denunciaría a su propia hija? 

Rusia, ese faro moral, cultural y social.


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

*La estrategia de la corrosión: cómo la resistencia ucraniana mina la moral y la capacidad de lucha de los soldados rusos*
Moscú tiene dos caminos: mantener la presión en el Donbás y fortalecer su defensa para contrarrestar la posible ofensiva ucraniana en Jersón. Ucrania, por su parte, debe resistir en el este e intentar ganar terreno en el sur

Los analistas emplean muchas palabras para describir lo que podría pasar en el campo de batalla. Las observaciones a veces se mezclan con auspicios, mientras que la salida del primer cargamento de trigo de Odesa es una luz de esperanza.

*Rusia *tiene dos caminos: aumentar la presión sobre *Bakhmut*, en el *Donbás*, y reforzar sus defensas en el frente sur para contrarrestar la posible ofensiva enemiga sobre *Jersón*. *Ucrania* afronta un destino especular: debe aferrarse al este e intentar ganar dinero en el sur. Durante semanas ha confiado en la única estrategia posible: la de desgastar a los invasores.

El ex general australiano *Mick Ryan* ha vuelto a hablar de la "corrosión" del Ejército llevada a cabo por la resistencia ucraniana. Cuando los atacantes intentaron avanzar sobre *Kiev* y *Járkov* fueron golpeados por una acción rápida detrás de las líneas, la logística siguió siendo un punto débil crónico. *Moscú*, por tanto, abandonó el sitio a la capital y se concentró en el este, aprovechando las mejores condiciones u eligiendo el tipo de combate privilegiado sobre los grandes espacios, la artillería , el trabajo metódico y masivo.

Los ucranianos han evitado el colapso, temido incluso por los estadounidenses, y han inducido a *Rusia* a correr riesgos para obtener resultados. Las conquistas rusa de algunos lugares clave ha tenido un elevado precio. En la segunda fase, los hombres de Zelenski agotaron a los atacantes apoyándose en los sistemas de largo alcance de la *OTAN*: el lunes se anunció el suministro de otros cuatro HIMAR estadounidenses, tres *M270 *alemanes y otros tantos cañones *PzH*. Con armas de este tipo, el objetivo está puesto en controles, depósitos, trenes.

En paralelo, las acciones de los partisanos continuaron en las áreas ocupadas. Los rusos han tomado represalias con el terrorismo de misiles adoptado de manera feroz contra civiles y ciudades.

Los intercambios de cañonazos van acompañados de un duelo de palabras. Acusaciones, contraacusaciones, historias de crímenes, horrores, propaganda, mentiras, verdades. Y también las purgas en inteligencia, con mandos destituidos en ambas trincheras. El corolario de cualquier conflicto.

Según *Ryan*, *Ucrania* habría minado la moral del enemigo al lograr incluso imponer su narrativa. Y añadimos, para ocultar sus debilidades, que sólo se hacen visibles a la hora de pedir ayuda adicional a Occidente. Es imposible llegar a valoraciones definitivas, pero una cosa sí parece clara: la guerra aún tiene mucho camino por recorrer.









La estrategia de la corrosión: cómo la resistencia ucraniana mina la moral y la capacidad de lucha de los soldados rusos


Los analistas emplean muchas palabras para describir lo que podría pasar en el campo de batalla. Las observaciones a veces se mezclan con auspicios, mientras que la salida del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Los propagandistas tarados televisivos no se cortan , lo dicen claro, todo lo demás son excusas y mentiras


Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: los principales propagandistas ya no intentan fingir que la invasión de Ucrania se trata de otra cosa que no sea la expansión territorial y la conquista sangrienta.



Quieren arrasar ucrania, según ellos no tiene derecho a existir

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: un experto militar admitió que Rusia quiere borrar a Ucrania del mapa, porque "realmente nunca existió en primer lugar", se percibe como "anti-Rusia" y, por lo tanto, no tiene derecho a existir.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Cabe destacar la drástica caída en el comercio de Vietnam con Rusia, que refleja las caídas con Taiwán y Japón que han sancionado a Rusia. Vietnam es un socio ruso clave en el sudeste asiático y se ha opuesto al aislamiento de Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

#Russia Las exportaciones de combustibles fósiles cayeron un 6% en julio en comparación con junio, y un 22% por debajo de su pico en marzo, indica el análisis de CREA. Las reducciones en los volúmenes de importación desde el comienzo de la invasión le están costando a Rusia más de € 200 millones por día.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es de primero de capitalismo que si sube el trabajo suben los sueldos , en China hacen falta bufones allí te podrías ganar bien la vida.



mientes, no serás un lameculos de algún político yanqui?


----------



## ghawar (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cabe destacar la drástica caída en el comercio de Vietnam con Rusia, que refleja las caídas con Taiwán y Japón que han sancionado a Rusia. Vietnam es un socio ruso clave en el sudeste asiático y se ha opuesto al aislamiento de Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania.



+46% de los Turcos! Parece que hay algunos que si están jugando bien sus cartas...


----------



## ELVR (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Cabe destacar la drástica caída en el comercio de Vietnam con Rusia, que refleja las caídas con Taiwán y Japón que han sancionado a Rusia. Vietnam es un socio ruso clave en el sudeste asiático y se ha opuesto al aislamiento de Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania.



China con un -17% (diecisiete por ciento en negativo) : Hinposivle, que todo el mundo save que Rusia sucstituirá las hinportaziones heuropeas por las chinas. Que lo e leyido hen Burbuja.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> +46% de los Turcos! Parece que hay algunos que si están jugando bien sus cartas...



Los turcos van a su bola, no se casan con nadie .. de todas formas la economia turca no esta para tirar cohetes, tiene mas de un 70% de inflacion y la lira por los suelos


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Cuscarejo dijo:


> Vaya sarta de mentiras, a estas alturas no te quieres enterar de la realidad.



La realidad es que los rusos en lugar 2 regiones, ocupan practicamente 4. Si los cabrean ocuparan 6. 

La realidad es que los anglos metieron en el lio a los de Kiev, pero ellos no luchan salvo contados mercenarios que son rapidamente liquidados o capturados.

La realidad es tozuda, en breve no quedaran armas del Pacto de Varsovia en europa del este, incluso mandado armas ya occidentales los rusos los machacan. Algun listo , cree que puede doblegar a Rusia en una lucha de artillería. Claro como a el no le caen los pepipos....


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Al comentar sobre un video con la artillería rusa Giatsint-B, Vladen Tatarsky dice que la artillería rusa se está desplegando más cerca del frente porque no tienen suficientes UAV Orlan y tienen que usar DJI Mavic 3 que tienen menos alcance que la artillería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)

si van a su bola traficando con grano ucraniano, poniendo aviones para las crisis de refugiados del kremlin en polonia o aprovechando para venderles de todo mientras amenazar a europa con armas nucleares y aqui se sanciona gas y de todo, lo mejor es echarlos de la alianza e ya. Asi de claro te lo digo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Los turcos van a su bola, no se casan con nadie .. de todas formas la economia turca no esta para tirar cohetes, tiene mas de un 70% de inflacion y la lira por los suelos


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Bulgaria suspenderá la emisión de visas a #Russian turistas y propietarios. La medida se anunció tras la decisión de #Moscow de designar a 14 #Bulgarian diplomáticos como persona non grata. #RussiaIsATerroristState


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)

Es posible que la caida se deba más bien a la caida generalizada de la economia rusa, hay un estudio de venta online que cifra en 50% la caida del consumo en rusia. Seguramente por efecto desplazamiento, ha caido en china menos que en otros lados. Lo acojonante es lo de turquia, que puede estar funcionando como mercado negro de exportaciones prohibidas a rusia; algo a investigar seriamente.



ELVR dijo:


> China con un -17% (diecisiete por ciento en negativo) : Hinposivle, que todo el mundo save que Rusia sucstituirá las hinportaziones heuropeas por las chinas. Que lo e leyido hen Burbuja.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Adiós a la ofensiva ucraniana, los rusos como decia han reforzado el lado este del río con nuevas tropas dispuestas de tal manera que puedan tb defenderse de una ofensiva desde Zaphorizia..
> 
> Esto implica tb por parte de los rusos renunciar a entrar con to logordo en el Donbas.
> 
> Los HIMARS ahora van a tener más trabajo en el sur...



Si estos mapas fueran ciertos, podría significar un cambio significativo. El error que tenían en tener un frente tan grande y con tan pocas tropas, les podían hacer una doble pinza. De todos modos al oeste del Dnieper no cambia la situación, inutilizando los puentes las tropas quedan aisladas.

Una concentración de tropas tan grande al otro lado del Dnieper no es garantía de éxito en un asalto, es un rio muy ancho. Esos 27 BTG son para ir mandando como refuerzo a Kherson o Melitopol.

Vamos a ver cosas en las próximas semanas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)

la temporada de setas empieza fuerte


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (5 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> mientes, no serás un lameculos de algún político yanqui?



No serás un retrasado con un cromosoma menos?


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

"El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, un arma en la que el presidente Vladimir Putin reclama una ventaja estratégica para Rusia, ha sido arrestado bajo sospecha de traición, informó el viernes la agencia de noticias estatal TASS".


----------



## neutral295 (5 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No serás un retrasado con un cromosoma menos?



No yo soy proruso y prochino, me caen gordos los corruptos políticos que tenemos son unos vividores inventándose mentiras para robarnos nuestro dinero a través de impuestos y subidas de productos básicos. Ya no te cuento los eurodiputados y sus dietas, toda la purria ladrona de la UE diciendo que tenemos que subir el aire acondicionado a 27 grados. Estoy seguro que en la Moncloa que pagamos todos el Sanchinfla lo tiene a 19 grados. El cambio climático es otro coronatimo que se van sacando de la manga estos sinvergüenzas. Además tu te meterás la vacuna del cambio climático en cuanto te lo diga las tvs corruptas.


----------



## paconan (5 Ago 2022)

Localizado e identificado el torturador

Después de que las imágenes de la ejecución de un prisionero de guerra ucraniano se difundieran por todo el mundo, The Insider y Bellingcat comenzaron a buscar a los culpables. The Insider habló con el principal participante en la tortura, Ochur-Suge Mongush. Trató de negar su participación, pero se delató. 



*El sádico que torturó al prisionero de guerra ucraniano resultó ser un mercenario del batallón Akhmat Ochur-Suge Mongush*


* Despues de que las imágenes de la tortura y ejecución de un prisionero de guerra ucraniano se difundieran por todo el mundo, The Insider y Bellingcat comenzaron a buscar a los culpables. Bellingcat pudo establecer que la tortura de un prisionero de guerra tuvo lugar en el territorio del sanatorio Privolye en la región de Luhansk y que militantes del batallón Akhmat participaron en la tortura. The Insider habló con el principal participante en la tortura, un tuvan llamado Ochur-Suge Mongush (nacido en 1993), trató de negar su participación, pero se entregó, confundido en su testimonio.*

*Conversación** con un sádico*
Logramos hablar con Ochur-Suge Mongush, y aunque negó su participación, su testimonio finalmente confirmó su culpabilidad. Dijo que no torturó a nadie y nunca tuvo un arma en sus manos, sino que simplemente acompañó a los periodistas rusos, y el video con su participación simplemente fue editado. También afirmó que inmediatamente después de que apareció el video, recibió una llamada de sus amigos periodistas. Les dijo que el video fue inventado y le aconsejaron que informara al FSB y mostrara las listas de viajes, de las cuales se desprende claramente cuándo llegó y cuándo se fue. Mongush afirma que estuvo detenido en el FSB durante dos días, se aseguraron de que el video fuera inventado y luego dijeron que, de hecho, este video fue subido por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y cayó en manos de los ucranianos cuando encontró al criminal que violó a un niño de 10 años. Ochur-Suge también afirmó que un sombrero como el suyo Mucha gente lo tiene, pero nunca ha visto el coche que aparece en el vídeo de la tortura. Al mismo tiempo, Mongush admitió y repitió varias veces que en el video publicado desde el territorio de la planta Azot, realmente lo era.

Así, gracias a la llamada, fue posible, en primer lugar, establecer que la persona con el video RT es realmente Ochur-Suge Mongush. También está claro que Mongush mentía cuando negó haber visto alguna vez el auto con las letras "Z", como se ve claramente en el video de Lancaster, cuya autenticidad Mongush no niega. El propio Mongush admite que sus amigos, los periodistas a los que acompañaba, lo llamaron inmediatamente después de la publicación del material con las palabras “mira qué x.. eso se publicó sobre ti”, es decir, según él, sus amigos lo reconocieron de inmediato. en el vídeo Si le crees a Mongush, resulta que los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania encontraron algún tipo de video donde cierto violador se burla de un soldado ucraniano, y luego, por alguna razón, lo editaron para que el violador se pareciera a Mongush, y con todo el pequeños detalles, incluidos los patrones en el sombrero y las pulseras. Incluso si te imaginas

Mongush también afirmó que el FSB le dijo que el video había sido filmado en Privolye, el nombre de un sanatorio en la orilla oriental del Sevrny Donets. De hecho, al comparar algunas imágenes de la tortura con fotos del sanatorio, Bellingcat pudo encontrar un lugar cerca del sanatorio donde, como en el video, hay una alcantarilla y un árbol ahorquillado cerca.

Por lo tanto al hablar sobre la escena del crimen, Mongush aparentemente dijo la verdad accidentalmente. Pero en otras muchas ocasiones ha mentido descaradamente, y no solo en el caso de un coche que supuestamente no vio. Por ejemplo, afirma que no tiene nada que ver con el batallón Akhmat, pero está presente en la foto con los akhmatovitas, incluidos los del territorio de Chechenia. Afirma que nunca tuvo un arma en sus manos, pero en su página de VKontakte (ahora eliminada) publicó una foto con un arma



Tambien afirmó que había llegado a “casa”, donde estaba más tranquilo, que nadie lo encontraría, pero al mismo tiempo repitió varias veces que ahora estaba en Moscú. Sin embargo, nunca antes había vivido en Moscú; como se puede ver a partir de los datos abiertos y la base de datos de registro, vivía en Kyzyl y San Petersburgo.

De una forma u otra, las confesiones de Mongush son muy importantes: antes de hablar con él, se estableció precisamente que la persona en el video de los "Ajmatovitas" de la planta Azot es la misma persona que aparece en el video con tortura, y también que él es muy similar a este torturador, un hombre llamado Mongush luchó en Akhmat, pero había una posibilidad hipotética de que dos personas muy similares de apariencia mongoloide estuvieran peleando en Akhmat. Sin embargo, la admisión de Mongush de que el hombre del sombrero en el video de la planta de Azot es él elimina todas las últimas dudas.









Дело в шляпе. Cадистом, истязавшим украинского военнопленного, оказался наемник из батальона «Ахмат» Очур-Суге Монгуш


После того как весь мир облетели кадры истязаний и казни украинского военнопленного, The Insider и Bellingcat занялись поиском виновных. Bellingcat удалось установить, что издевательства над военнопленным происходили на территории санатория «Приволье» в Луганской области и что в пытках...




theins.ru


----------



## Larsil (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (5 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No yo soy proruso y prochino, me caen gordos los corruptos políticos que tenemos son unos vividores inventándose mentiras para robarnos nuestro dinero a través de impuestos y subidas de productos básicos. Ya no te cuento los eurodiputados y sus dietas, toda la purria ladrona de la UE diciendo que tenemos que subir el aire acondicionado a 27 grados. Estoy seguro que en la Moncloa que pagamos todos el Sanchinfla lo tiene a 19 grados. El cambio climático es otro coronatimo que se van sacando de la manga estos sinvergüenzas. Además tu te meterás la vacuna del cambio climático en cuanto te lo diga las tvs corruptas.



Se nota que no te gusta la corrupción, en Rusia eso no existe , eso es cosa de occidentales


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No será una finta para poder abandonar Corea del Norte y una vez aquí desertar o rendirse?


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

__





Dimite la directora de Amnistìa Internacional de Ucrania


Probando que la central de AI se ha inventado el famoso informe de mierda que sacaron ayer. Pagado por Rusia, ya no hay duda. Puta gentuza.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (5 Ago 2022)

Los misiles rusos Tornado se guían con microchips comprados en AliExpress


El bloqueo a tecnología ha hecho que los militares rusos se adapten a lo que encuentran en la web.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, un arma en la que el presidente Vladimir Putin reclama una ventaja estratégica para Rusia, ha sido arrestado bajo sospecha de traición, informó el viernes la agencia de noticias estatal TASS".



Joder, sólo faltaría que los supuestos misiles hipersónicos fuesen otra finta!
El viejo truco de decirle al jefe lo que quiere oir?


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si van a su bola traficando con grano ucraniano, poniendo aviones para las crisis de refugiados del kremlin en polonia o aprovechando para venderles de todo mientras amenazar a europa con armas nucleares y aqui se sanciona gas y de todo, lo mejor es echarlos de la alianza e ya. Asi de claro te lo digo.



Turquía le compraba petróleo al ISIS, con eso te digo tó


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Ago 2022)

En 6 meses de guerra la principal fábrica rusa de tanques, ha producido la asombrosa cifra de 2 tanques!!!


broootal


----------



## Visrul (5 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, un arma en la que el presidente Vladimir Putin reclama una ventaja estratégica para Rusia, ha sido arrestado bajo sospecha de traición, informó el viernes la agencia de noticias estatal TASS".



Joer, parece que empiezan las purgas de verdad entre los de arriba...


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Adiós a la ofensiva ucraniana, los rusos como decia han reforzado el lado este del río con nuevas tropas dispuestas de tal manera que puedan tb defenderse de una ofensiva desde Zaphorizia..
> 
> Esto implica tb por parte de los rusos renunciar a entrar con to logordo en el Donbas.
> 
> Los HIMARS ahora van a tener más trabajo en el sur...



Sí, mucha tropa formada como una exposición militar, que es lo que les mola a los tovarich, lo digo porque delante tienen una muralla de agua de 1 kilómetro y supongo que más allá de gritarles Hurra, Hurra! desde la otra parte del río no conseguirán mucho y la logística será como un infierno para tanto armamento y tropa.
Habrán descuidado el Este? pues son tropas desplazadas; en todo caso algo se ha roto en el frente del este ante tamaño movimiento de tropas, pero y si fuese "una finta" ucraniana? recordemos al ejército israelí preparando una invasión de Palestina por tierra en toda regla con infantería, carros de combate, etc, con toda la prensa progre relamiendo titulares de genocidio palestino y tal y va el "ejército" palestino y se mete en sus túneles curiosamente intactos para sorprender a los israelitas pero de repente cuando los tenian a todos en sus agujeros los enterraron vivos con lanzamiento masivo de artillería y misiles pues sabían exactamente donde golpear y ni un infante israelí pisó suelo palestino.
La 1, la 4, la 6, el pais y afines se quedaron como pazguatos y sin titulares. El asunto se ventiló en unas horas.
Igual podemos extrapolar...
En todo caso qué maravillosos blancos están ofreciendo los rusos para una fuerza aérea en condiciones.


----------



## keylargof (5 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es posible que la caida se deba más bien a la caida generalizada de la economia rusa, hay un estudio de venta online que cifra en 50% la caida del consumo en rusia. Seguramente por efecto desplazamiento, ha caido en china menos que en otros lados. Lo acojonante es lo de turquia, que puede estar funcionando como mercado negro



El problema de Turquía es que en las fronteras con Siria, Iraq y Armenia creo que ni Erdoğan sabe lo que se cuece. Ahí se debe operar con mafias locales donde participa el ejército y debe ser un sindiós importante. Y tampoco es que en Ankara se deban preocupar mucho por el asunto.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los misiles rusos Tornado se guían con microchips comprados en AliExpress
> 
> 
> El bloqueo a tecnología ha hecho que los militares rusos se adapten a lo que encuentran en la web.
> ...



Cuando no existían los microchips,
Qué recuerdos...
La original naturalmente se autodestruyó con los años (tecnología rusa)  Misión Vostok (3 y 4) consiguiendo dos satélites comunicación por radio a 6,5km mientras orbitaban 
Muy muy curiosamente encontré una copia hace unos años!, me la puse a ver si alguien me preguntaba pero la juventud actual ni se entera.
Pensarán en algún grupo de rock...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ago 2022)

Aparte de eso. Ese 40% de incremento de comercio son cifras oficiales. Es dificl de creer que un pais incremente en cuestión de meses su comercio exterior con otro pais en un 40% porque la producción sencillamente no puede adaptarse. A mi me parece sospechoso de que las empresas turcas funcionan como centros de "blanqueo de productos" que ya se fabricaban en los paises que ahora estaban metiendo sanciones. Es decir tu vendes bajo otra designacion, ponte suvenirs para turistas, equipos opticos ect, que compras en otro lado.

Eso tiene que investigarse porque erdogan no es un socio fiable de nada, si se pone tonto con el bosforo aver como cojones piensan salir sus buques de la red de islas griegas que conforman miles de bosforos.



keylargof dijo:


> El problema de Turquía es que en las fronteras con Siria, Iraq y Armenia creo que ni Erdoğan sabe lo que se cuece. Ahí se debe operar con mafias locales donde participa el ejército y debe ser un sindiós importante. Y tampoco es que en Ankara se deban preocupar mucho por el asunto.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Daryvka, Kherson, ahora mismo. La inutilización del puente implica la casi incomunicación de las fuerzas rusas a ambos lados riv Ingulets.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos está preparando un nuevo paquete de armas para Ucrania por $ 1 mil millones, - Reuters.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

El carguero Razoni repleto de cereal ucraniano ya cerca de su destino. 
Aparentemente sin novedad, sigue navegando a unos 12 nudos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

Erdogan acordó pagar el gas ruso en parte en rublos, - medios rusos.

El 5 de agosto, Putin y el presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, acordaron la transición a un pago parcial de gas ruso en rublos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2022)

#Ukraine : ¿Has oído hablar del bombardeo de alfombras con drones? Todos hemos visto drones comerciales ucranianos arrojando granadas o municiones improvisadas, pero este puede arrojar 10 o más, con un efecto dramático.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)

#Russia ha enviado 25.000 tropas al sur de #Ukraine . Kiev admite que intentarán cercar #Mykolaiv

La captura de la ciudad es necesaria si Moscú planea capturar Odesa. Además, es necesaria una ofensiva para hacer puentes sobre el Dnieper más allá del alcance de HIMARS


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)

El tanque T-80U de los invasores rusos golpeó dos minas AT colocadas por la 93.ª Brigada ucraniana. Cerca de #Izyum , #Kharkiv oblast.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)

Un T-84 Oplot ucraniano extremadamente raro. Tanque de 1999, actualmente desplegado por la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada Separada del Ejército de Ucrania en el Este, visto disparando a finales de mayo.

Solo aproximadamente 6 de ellos son operados por Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)

Todos los ojos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, ocupada por los rusos. Los rusos han llevado una gran cantidad de proyectiles de artillería y explosivos a la planta en los últimos días y han utilizado el territorio como posición de tiro para sus obuses y MLRS. Se puede esperar cualquier provocación.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)

El ejército ucraniano golpeó y destruyó un camión de transporte ruso con fuego indirecto, con un vehículo de señales P-166-0.5 aparentemente dañado/abandonado también.


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (6 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se nota que no te gusta la corrupción, en Rusia eso no existe , eso es cosa de occidentales



Si, hay mucha más corrupción en EEUU y UE que en Rusia, y también más paro. El trabajador en EEUU y la UE es tratado como una mierda, en Rusia no. La primera vivienda en EEUU y la UE es un negocio que deja hipotecado los bancos a los trabajadores que pueden comprarse un piso, y si no pagas te desahucian, en Rusia eso no pasa.


----------



## ELVR (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En 6 meses de guerra la principal fábrica rusa de tanques, ha producido la asombrosa cifra de 2 tanques!!!
> 
> 
> broootal



Ni siquiera los nancys con el tejido productivo devastado por los bombardeos, con la muy calificada y entusiasta mano de obra esclava y con respecto al "overenginiered" Kōenig Tiger habían llegado a esos niveles de eficiencia derroyente.


----------



## katiuss (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, hay mucha más corrupción en EEUU y UE que en Rusia, y también más paro. El trabajador en EEUU y la UE es tratado como una mierda, en Rusia no. La primera vivienda en EEUU y la UE es un negocio que deja hipotecado los bancos a los trabajadores que pueden comprarse un piso, y si no pagas te desahucian, en Rusia eso no pasa.



En Rusia los perros se atan con longanizas... Grande madrrre Rrrusia...


----------



## terro6666 (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, hay mucha más corrupción en EEUU y UE que en Rusia, y también más paro. El trabajador en EEUU y la UE es tratado como una mierda, en Rusia no. La primera vivienda en EEUU y la UE es un negocio que deja hipotecado los bancos a los trabajadores que pueden comprarse un piso, y si no pagas te desahucian, en Rusia eso no pasa.



España está el el puesto 36 en corrupción y Rusia en el 160 de 180, vamos que está a niveles de corrupción como congo, Burkina Faso y defecaderos similares y si hablas de viviendas cualquier chavola tiene más lujos que un piso de la era soviética que lleva sin mantenimiento más de 50 años.


----------



## Casino (6 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> España está el el puesto 36 en corrupción y Rusia en el 160 de 180, vamos que está a niveles de corrupción como congo, Burkina Faso y defecaderos similares y si hablas de viviendas cualquier chavola tiene más lujos que un piso de la era soviética que lleva sin mantenimiento más de 50 años.





La mayoría de casas ni siquiera tienen cuarto de baño, emplean un cobertizo-letrina exterior para cagar, en los edificios de pisos, muchas veces no hay ni váter, solo un agujero y en vez de bañera un plato de ducha. 
Así es todo lo construido durante el periodo socialista soviético.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> España está el el puesto 36 en corrupción y Rusia en el 160 de 180, vamos que está a niveles de corrupción como congo, Burkina Faso y defecaderos similares y si hablas de viviendas cualquier chavola tiene más lujos que un piso de la era soviética que lleva sin mantenimiento más de 50 años.



Si, según tú información yanqui, Rusia tiene más paro, más desahucio, más asesinos de niños en las escuelas, más mendigos. Putin es un hombre de URSS, y nadie se queda sin trabajo y sin comida. A Biden le importa una mierda la gente que no tiene dinero. Si tu no pagas tus facturas en España te cortan, agua, luz y el gas, y los bancos te echan de casa para luego vender tu piso a un fondo buitre ruso  . Seguro que tus fuentes de información dirán que en Rusia hay más paraísos fiscales que en EEUU  Putos capitalistas de mierda, enfermos del dinero, queréis más al dinero que a vuestra propia familia. Da asco de ver como los nietos visitan a los abuelos a cambio de una propina, los abuelos sin dinero son una carga para las familias que viven en un pais capitalista. Solo respetáis al abuelo con dinero, pedazos de sinvergüenzas interesados.


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, según tú información yanqui, Rusia tiene más paro, más desahucio, más asesinos de niños en las escuelas, más mendigos. Putin es un hombre de URSS, y nadie se queda sin trabajo y sin comida. A Biden le importa una mierda la gente que no tiene dinero. Si tu no pagas tus facturas en España te cortan, agua, luz y el gas, y los bancos te echan de casa para luego vender tu piso a un fondo buitre ruso  . Seguro que tus fuentes de información dirán que en Rusia hay más paraísos fiscales que en EEUU  Putos capitalistas de mierda, enfermos del dinero, queréis más al dinero que a vuestra propia familia. Da asco de ver como los nietos visitan a los abuelos a cambio de una propina, los abuelos sin dinero son una carga para las familias que viven en un pais capitalista. Solo respetáis al abuelo con dinero, pedazos de sinvergüenzas interesados.



Ora pro nobis San Putinov, Ora pro nobis San Zhukov.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, según tú información yanqui, Rusia tiene más paro, más desahucio, más asesinos de niños en las escuelas, más mendigos. Putin es un hombre de URSS, y nadie se queda sin trabajo y sin comida. A Biden le importa una mierda la gente que no tiene dinero. Si tu no pagas tus facturas en España te cortan, agua, luz y el gas, y los bancos te echan de casa para luego vender tu piso a un fondo buitre ruso  . Seguro que tus fuentes de información dirán que en Rusia hay más paraísos fiscales que en EEUU  Putos capitalistas de mierda, enfermos del dinero, queréis más al dinero que a vuestra propia familia. Da asco de ver como los nietos visitan a los abuelos a cambio de una propina, los abuelos sin dinero son una carga para las familias que viven en un pais capitalista. Solo respetáis al abuelo con dinero, pedazos de sinvergüenzas interesados.



Pues igual que en rusia anormal, a ver si te crees que si allí no pagas la luz te dan luz.


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2022)

Los putinianos me recordáis mucho a los progres del cambio del clima climático o los más defensores de los impuestos o de la mariconería. Os comportáis igual que ellos, tipo secta o iglesia milenarista o moros de una madrassa.


----------



## Ferenc (6 Ago 2022)

> *Actividad sospechosa de tropas rusas en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, posiblemente moviendo explosivos a unidades de energía*














> Las fuentes de Insider en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia en Energodar, que ha sido ocupada por Rusia desde marzo, informan de actividades sospechosas de soldados rusos en la planta. La publicación también tiene un video de camiones militares rusos entrando al sitio de la planta y descargando cargamentos.
> Según una fuente, un convoy de camiones militares llegó a la planta el 2 de agosto. Los camiones se detuvieron entre los bloques de energía 1 y 2, y después de un rato parte del convoy comenzó a ingresar a la sala de turbinas del bloque de energía 1 a través de la puerta de carga. Según la fuente, la sala de turbinas ha sido minada.
> Según otra fuente, hay alrededor de 500 soldados rusos y equipo militar en el sitio de la central nuclear, incluidos APC, armas antiaéreas y equipo de reconocimiento radioquímico, y el área alrededor de la planta ha sido minada por tropas rusas. Según la fuente, hay baterías GRAD cerca del pueblo de Vodyanoye, que es el más cercano a la central nuclear, y los soldados rusos almacenan minas y municiones en las inmediaciones de los bloques de energía, bajo caballetes, con algunas de las municiones dañadas dentro de la energía. bloquear. La segunda fuente no sabe si el bloque de energía ha sido extraído o simplemente se usa para almacenar explosivos.
> Según la fuente, el mayor general Aleksei Dombrovsky estuvo a cargo de la incautación de la planta, después de lo cual el mayor general Valery Vasilyev fue puesto a cargo de la planta de energía.


----------



## ELVR (6 Ago 2022)

Mientras, en el mundo real... Para dentro de unos meses tienen previsto implantar las carrillas de racionamiento en Rusia.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Los putinianos me recordáis mucho a los progres del cambio del clima climático o los más defensores de los impuestos o de la mariconería. Os comportáis igual que ellos, tipo secta o iglesia milenarista o moros de una madrassa.



Te equivocas, yo desconocía lo hijos de puta que eran los americanos cuando dio la orden a Pedro Sanchez de encerrarnos como ratas, en una plandemia que se inventaron. El virus sale de Wuhan, y los americanos que son más listos que nadie hacen la mejor vacuna, eso se llama hijo de puta negociante traficante. Ahora vienen con el mono y todo aquel que tenga granos se le meterá en una cárcel de alta seguridad. Eso solo se le ocurre a los yanquis, sus películas son reflejo de una sociedad de asesinos de niños en las escuelas. El imbecil de Biden diciendo que la CIA es responsable de la muerte del numero 2 de Alqaeda, el terrorismo que se les avecina encima, seguro que la CIA trabaja para Gambia  La Pelosi se va a Taiwan bajo su responsabilidad que EEUU no tiene nada que ver estos yanquis tratando de imbeciles a los rusos y chinos, como lo hacen con la UE. Espero que China entre en guerra con la OTAN de EEUU cuando invadan la isla. Que EEUU y la UE sancionen a Rusia y China por invasores  seguro que se morirán de hambre.


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te equivocas, yo desconocía lo hijos de puta que eran los americanos cuando dio la orden a Pedro Sanchez de encerrarnos como ratas, en una plandemia que se inventaron. El virus sale de Wuhan, y los americanos que son más listos que nadie hacen la mejor vacuna, eso se llama hijo de puta negociante traficante. Ahora vienen con el mono y todo aquel que tenga granos se le meterá en una cárcel de alta seguridad. Eso solo se le ocurre a los yanquis, sus películas son reflejo de una sociedad de asesinos de niños en las escuelas. El imbecil de Biden diciendo que la CIA es responsable de la muerte del numero 2 de Alqaeda, el terrorismo que se les avecina encima, seguro que la CIA trabaja para Gambia  La Pelosi se va a Taiwan bajo su responsabilidad que EEUU no tiene nada que ver estos yanquis tratando de imbeciles a los rusos y chinos, como lo hacen con la UE. Espero que China entre en guerra con la OTAN de EEUU cuando invadan la isla. Que EEUU y la UE sancionen a Rusia y China por invasores  seguro que se morirán de hambre.



Claro ejemplo de lo que decía, argumentación típica de seguidor de secta...


----------



## neutral295 (6 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Claro ejemplo de lo que decía, argumentación típica de seguidor de secta...



la secta que tu sigues a los yanquis, que sepas que un yanqui anglosajón deprecia a un español como tú por ser basura. En EEUU hay mucho racismo contra negros e hispanos, tengo amigos hispanos en el estado de Kansas que me lo confirman. Lo vuelvo a repetir EEUU dejaría de ser un pais hijo de puta si solo vivieran negros e hispanos. Mira los apellidos que tienen la mayoría de políticos de EEUU, son blancos y anglosajones, los mayores racistas del planeta.


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

Que vayan los tarados propagandistas televisivos los primeros a morir y den ejemplo en vez de dar soflamas patrióticas


*Los amigos de Putin furiosos, Los jóvenes rusos no quieren morir en Ucrania*

'OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL CULTURAL'
“Si tienes que morir, solo tienes que hacerlo una vez… Esto es parte de tu deber como ciudadano, como soldado, como guerrero, como hombre ruso”.


A medida que avanza la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia , hay un trasfondo oscuro de disminución del apoyo público, y se manifiesta incluso en la televisión estatal estrictamente controlada. En los primeros días de la sangrienta guerra, al público se le prometió una rápida victoria debido a la superioridad de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia. En cambio, la ofensiva del Kremlin ha estado plagada de grandes pérdidas y deficiencias de equipos, hasta el punto de que los expertos de la televisión estatal contemplan públicamente buscar ayuda y asistencia de otros estados parias, incluidos Irán y Corea del Norte.

Según los informes, Rusia ha estado involucrada en conversaciones con Irán para comprar drones militares, debido a la grave escasez de sus propios vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Durante la transmisión del jueves del programa de televisión estatal _60 Minutos_ , el experto militar Igor Korotchenko sugirió que los norcoreanos podrían ayudar a reconstruir las regiones ucranianas destruidas y unirse a las filas militares de Rusia. Las conversaciones sobre la legalización de la participación de combatientes extranjeros junto con las fuerzas rusas han sido un tema recurrente en los medios estatales, y por una buena razón: los ciudadanos comunes están menos entusiasmados con la perspectiva de ir a la guerra o morir por Putin. Eso no le sienta bien a los principales propagandistas pro-Kremlin, como el presentador de televisión estatal Vladimir Solovyov.—Dos veces reconocido formalmente por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin por sus servicios en beneficio de la Patria.


Durante la transmisión del jueves de su programa, _The Evening With Vladimir Solovyov_ , el presentador se quejó: “Me irrita que nuestra sociedad no entienda que actualmente se está produciendo un momento decisivo. O nos levantamos, construimos y terminamos en otro nivel, o simplemente dejamos de existir”. Su invitado, el politólogo Alexander Kamkin, estuvo de acuerdo y sugirió que se llevara a cabo una “operación cultural especial” en Rusia.

El estricto control del Kremlin sobre la información difundida al público no ha logrado restringir el acceso a fuentes externas, y las tensiones aumentaron a tal punto que el lunes, durante el programa de Solovyov, la agente rusa convicta Maria Butina sugirió encarcelar a los padres cuyos hijos usan una VPN para acceder a fuentes extranjeras. medios de comunicación. El presentador también se mostró decepcionado con la deslucida participación de la generación más joven en la guerra de Putin, y se quejó: “La gente que planea unirse [al ejército] es principalmente de la misma edad que yo, algunos son un poco más jóvenes… Esa es la generación que se crió sobre películas soviéticas, literatura soviética y valores. Pero los muy jóvenes con los que hablo, se desmayan si se cortan el dedo, y ven eso como sus valores democráticos... La operación militar especial es nuestro Rubicón. Tengo la sensación de que muchos aquí todavía no pueden entenderlo”.


El escritor Zakhar Prilepin, buscado por el servicio de seguridad SBU de Ucrania acusado de “participar en la actividad de una organización terrorista” por su participación en los crímenes de guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, agregó: “Realmente necesitamos voluntarios, no estamos ocultando eso. . Necesitamos reponer el personal desplazado. Mientras tanto, el tema de la muerte es silenciado. El tema de perecer se restringe. En una sociedad motivada por la comodidad, no se puede hablar de muerte. Se espera que todos vayan a la guerra, ganen y regresen con vida. Mejor aún, no ir en primer lugar. Permítame recordarle que la Carta del Ejército Imperial incluía en un lenguaje sencillo: si tiene tres adversarios, vaya a la guerra y avance, mate a los tres. Si tienes 10, entonces defiéndete. Si tu muerte ha llegado, entonces muere. Está escrito muy claramente: 'Soldado, la muerte es parte de tu trabajo. Es parte de su deber y de su contrato con el gobierno. Los mismos principios fueron adoptados por [Joseph] Stalin, quien tenía una educación cristiana ortodoxa”.


Prilepin recitó la letra de una vieja canción soviética, titulada “En el bosque en primera línea”: “Si tienes que tumbarte en el suelo, al menos tienes que hacerlo solo una vez”. Afirmó: “Al soldado se le dijo abiertamente: ve y pelea. Si tienes que morir, solo tienes que hacerlo una vez... Esto es parte de tu deber como ciudadano, como soldado, como guerrero, como hombre ruso. Hoy, estamos protegiendo a todos: el gobierno, las madres, los reclutas, todos. Apenas obligamos a nuestros gobernadores a poner murales [de los soldados caídos]… Todo el mundo tiene miedo de molestar a la sociedad”.

A Prilepin le preocupaba abiertamente que, en caso de una movilización total, la generación más joven optara por escapar a los países vecinos en lugar de unirse a la lucha: “El gobierno asume que en Rusia siempre hay 1 millón de hombres listos para luchar. En cuanto al resto del país, tratamos de no preocuparlos... Hemos estado discutiendo temas difíciles, que podrían conducir a la Tercera Guerra Mundial y la misma movilización que estamos tratando de evitar en este momento... Es difícil hablar de movilización total. , porque sospecho que una avalancha excesiva de personas llegará de repente a Armenia y Georgia. Habrá que cerrar las fronteras. Estoy hablando de nuestra generación más joven”.

Solovyov sugirió que se cambiaran las reglas que protegen a los reclutas de participar en combates: “¿Sabes lo que más me asombra? Que se supone que los reclutas de nuestro ejército no deben pelear... Entonces, ¿qué se supone que deben hacer en el ejército? Se quejó de que no se han sumado suficientes voluntarios a la batalla: “Tenemos 150 millones de personas. ¿Cuántos están luchando en Donbas?” El presentador de televisión estatal propuso una campaña de propaganda masiva financiada por el gobierno, glorificando a los participantes de la llamada “operación especial” de Rusia en películas y televisión, con canciones y poesía.

Atrás quedaron los días en que los propagandistas de la televisión estatal predecían que otros países se unirían al lado de Rusia para unirse a la batalla contra Ucrania y Occidente. Durante la transmisión del jueves de The Evening With Vladimir Solovyov, el politólogo Sergey Mikheyev resumió el estado de ánimo actual en Rusia: “Sobre estas discusiones constantes sobre lo que podemos ofrecer al mundo, el mundo puede joderse a sí mismo… No necesitamos ofrecer nada. para cualquiera. Somos especiales, necesitamos construirnos a nosotros mismos”. Solovyov estuvo de acuerdo: “Somos el Arca de Noé. En primer lugar, debemos salvarnos a nosotros mismos. ¡Nosotros mismos!"











Putin’s Pals Furious Younger Russians Don’t Want to Die in Ukraine


“If you have to die, you only have to do it once… This is a part of your duty as a citizen, as a soldier, as a warrior, as a Russian man.”




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## josete (6 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> España está el el puesto 36 en corrupción y Rusia en el 160 de 180, vamos que está a niveles de corrupción como congo, Burkina Faso y defecaderos similares y si hablas de viviendas cualquier chavola tiene más lujos que un piso de la era soviética que lleva sin mantenimiento más de 50 años.



Hay cosas que no se deberían ni discutir y una de ellas es el gran nivel de corrupción de Rusia. Otras cosas pueden ser susceptibles de discusión, pero decir que en Rusia hay menos corrupción y menos pobreza que en EEUU y España es como poco de broma de mal gusto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Están jugando la carta del desgaste porque aún hay mucha gente en Occidente que defiende el diálogo con el Orco, ceder un poco aquí y allí, vender una parte de Ucrania a cambio de gas y petróleo. Luego está toda la política armamentística de los últimos 20 años en Europa que se resume en Finlandia (5 millones) tiene un ejército mayor que Alemania.


----------



## EGO (6 Ago 2022)

josete dijo:


> Hay cosas que no se deberían ni discutir y una de ellas es el gran nivel de corrupción de Rusia. Otras cosas pueden ser susceptibles de discusión, pero decir que en Rusia hay menos corrupción y menos pobreza que en EEUU y España es como poco de broma de mal gusto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



295 es otra de nuestras mejores bazas,como coco subnormal.Al final acaban convirtiendose en caricaturas foriles y ridiculizan al putincel medio.

_*"Cuando tu enemigo se equivoque...no lo corrijas".*_


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Mientras, en el mundo real... Para dentro de unos meses tienen previsto implantar las carrillas de racionamiento en Rusia.



Cierto

Cartillas de racionamiento en marcha, 20,9 Millones de rusos por debajo del nivel de subsistencia establecido por el Ministerio de Trabajo en el nivel de 13,9 mil rublos.

*La Duma del Estado dio luz verde a la introducción de tarjetas de alimentos*

El programa de cartilla de racionamiento para los pobres, que fue discutido por los funcionarios durante 6 años y cada vez fue rechazado debido a la inconsistencia con la lógica del "avance" y "levantarse de las rodillas", finalmente parece haber recibido luz verde.

La Duma del Estado ha preparado una ley sobre el lanzamiento de tarjetas de plástico, con las que los pobres podrán comprar alimentos y medicinas con descuento, Yaroslav Nilov, uno de los autores de la iniciativa, el jefe del comité de trabajo, social política y asuntos de veteranos , dijo Izvestia .

La audiencia de las tarjetas será enorme: son 20,9 millones de rusos cuyos ingresos están por debajo del nivel de subsistencia establecido por el Ministerio de Trabajo en el nivel de 13,9 mil rublos. Para obtener una tarjeta, bastará con escribir una aplicación en el MFC. El lanzamiento del proyecto, que cubrirá una séptima parte de la población rusa, está previsto para 2023. Complementará el programa de certificados sociales electrónicos, que ya se está implementando en las regiones.










Госдума дала добро на введение продуктовых карточек - Русская служба The Moscow Times


Программа продуктовых карточек для малоимущих, которая обсуждалась чиновникам 6 лет и каждый раз отвергалась из-за несоответствия логике «прорыва» и «вставания с колен», похоже, наконец получила зеленый свет.




www.moscowtimes.eu






Y aquí un estudio que dice que las sanciones estan haciendo mucho daño

*Las retiradas empresariales y las sanciones están paralizando la economía rusa*
*Resumen*
A medida que la invasión rusa de Ucrania entra en su quinto mes, ha surgido una narrativa común de que la unidad del mundo para hacer frente a Rusia se ha convertido de alguna manera en una "guerra de desgaste económico que está cobrando su precio en Occidente", dada la supuesta “resiliencia” e incluso “prosperidad” de la economía rusa. Esto es simplemente falso, y un reflejo de los malentendidos generalizados pero de hecho incorrectos sobre cómo la economía rusa se mantiene en medio del éxodo de más de 1,000 empresas globales y las sanciones internacionales.

Que estos malentendidos persistan no es sorprendente. Desde la invasión, las publicaciones económicas del Kremlin se han vuelto cada vez más selectivas, eliminando selectivamente las métricas desfavorables y publicando solo aquellas que son más favorables. Estas estadísticas seleccionadas por Putin son luego pregonadas descuidadamente a través de los medios y utilizadas por montones de expertos bien intencionados pero descuidados para construir pronósticos que son excesivamente, poco realistas, favorables para el Kremlin.

Nuestro equipo de expertos, que utiliza el idioma ruso privado y fuentes de datos no convencionales que incluyen datos de consumidores de alta frecuencia, verificaciones de canales cruzados, comunicados de los socios comerciales internacionales de Rusia y extracción de datos de datos de envío complejos, ha publicado uno de los primeros análisis económicos completos que miden el ruso. la actividad económica actual cinco meses después de la invasión y la evaluación de las perspectivas económicas de Rusia.

De nuestro análisis, queda claro: las retiradas comerciales y las sanciones están paralizando catastróficamente la economía rusa. Abordamos una amplia gama de percepciones erróneas comunes y arrojamos luz sobre lo que realmente está sucediendo dentro de Rusia, que incluye:

- El posicionamiento estratégico de Rusia como exportador de materias primas se ha deteriorado irrevocablemente, ya que ahora lidia desde una posición de debilidad con la pérdida de sus antiguos mercados principales y enfrenta grandes desafíos para ejecutar un "giro hacia Asia" con exportaciones no fungibles como el gas canalizado.

- A pesar de algunas fugas persistentes, las importaciones rusas se han derrumbado en gran medida, y el país enfrenta grandes desafíos para asegurar insumos, piezas y tecnología cruciales de socios comerciales vacilantes, lo que lleva a una escasez generalizada de suministros dentro de su economía nacional.

- A pesar de las ilusiones de Putin sobre la autosuficiencia y la sustitución de importaciones, la producción nacional rusa se ha paralizado por completo sin capacidad para reemplazar los negocios, productos y talentos perdidos; el vaciamiento de la innovación nacional y la base de producción de Rusia ha llevado a precios altísimos y a la angustia de los consumidores

: como resultado de la retirada empresarial, Rusia ha perdido empresas que representan ~40 % de su PIB, revirtiendo casi la totalidad de las tres décadas de inversión extranjera y reforzar la fuga simultánea sin precedentes de capital y población en un éxodo masivo de la base económica de Rusia

- Putin está recurriendo a una intervención fiscal y monetaria evidentemente insostenible y dramática para suavizar estas debilidades económicas estructurales, que ya ha provocado un déficit en el presupuesto de su gobierno por primera vez en años y ha agotado sus reservas de divisas incluso con los altos precios de la energía, y las finanzas del Kremlin. están en una situación mucho, mucho más desesperada de lo que se entiende convencionalmente

- Los mercados financieros nacionales rusos, como indicador tanto de las condiciones actuales como de las perspectivas futuras, son los mercados con peor desempeño en todo el mundo este año a pesar de los estrictos controles de capital, y han descontado una debilidad sostenida y persistente dentro de la economía con liquidez y contracción del crédito. además de que Rusia está sustancialmente aislada de los mercados financieros internacionales, lo que limita su capacidad para aprovechar los fondos de capital necesarios para la revitalización de su economía paralizada

. unificados para mantener y aumentar la presión de las sanciones contra Rusia, y la Escuela de Economía de Kiev y el Grupo de Trabajo McFaul-Yermak han liderado el camino al proponer sanciones adicionales.

Los titulares derrotistas que argumentan que la economía de Rusia se ha recuperado simplemente no son fácticos: los hechos son que, según cualquier medida y en cualquier nivel, la economía rusa se tambalea y ahora no es el momento de pisar el freno.









Business Retreats and Sanctions Are Crippling the Russian Economy


As the Russian invasion of Ukraine enters into its fifth month, a common narrative has emerged that the unity of the world in standing up to Russia has somehow



papers.ssrn.com


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2022)

si si ...como tus CESAR capturados de los que ni has puesto una PUTA FOTO


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

Según Brutalsky el reclutamiento de presos es un fracaso ,de los 20000 esperados solo han conseguido reclutar a 1000
No se firman contratos con los presos , fraude de ley


¿Rusia está reclutando soldados de las prisiones y enviando violadores y pedófilos para aterrorizar a Ucrania?







Según Olga Romanov, directora de la organización de derechos humanos Russia Behind Bars , los reclusos con experiencia en combate fueron reclutados en febrero y marzo de 2022.

Los agentes del FSB (antes KGB) y el Servicio Penitenciario Federal (FSIN) realizaron reclutamientos en cooperación con PMC Wagner (inspirado en Blackwater).

Los exmilitares que cumplían condena en colonias penales no eran tontos y sabían que serían desechables y los matarían, y todos los esfuerzos de reclutamiento han fracasado.

Como dijo un exsoldado de Spetznaz a los agentes del FSB: “Prefiero romperles la nariz ahora mismo y pasar más tiempo en la cárcel que ir a la guerra en Ucrania”.

Cuando la guerra entró en la segunda etapa activa en abril, el reclutamiento se extendió a las colonias hasta llegar a los Urales.

Esta vez, el énfasis estaba en los reclusos sin experiencia en combate que eran mucho más fáciles de persuadir porque no sabían en qué se estaban inscribiendo.

El acuerdo es de seis meses de servicio activo en Ucrania seguidos de una amnistía total, siempre que siga vivo, por supuesto.

El salario es de 200.000 rublos al mes ($4K), pago de 300.000 rublos a heridos graves, 5 millones de rublos transferibles a un miembro de la familia en caso de muerte.

Les dicen que la tasa de supervivencia es del 20%, sin embargo, esa es una evaluación muy, muy optimista.

Se prevé que algunos reclusos sean utilizados como zapadores. En el FSB, la formación de técnicos en explosivos lleva unos 10 años, por lo que prefieren enviar a dos o tres convictos sin formación a la muerte que perder a un miembro valioso del personal.

El ejército ruso no utiliza satélites ni drones para reconocimientos, por lo que necesitan voluntarios para revelar la ubicación de los puntos de tiro enemigos. Esto también es una muerte casi segura.

Además, los reclusos serán arrojados al frente de combate para facilitar el avance de la unidad. Las tropas de barrera posicionadas detrás de las líneas del frente consisten en combatientes chechenos que desprecian a los rusos y les dispararán en caso de que decidan desertar.

Todas esas tácticas - desminado con cuerpos humanos, carne de cañón para el armamento avanzado del enemigo, tropas de barrera - se remontan a la Gran Guerra Patriótica.

Los soldados soviéticos fueron arrojados debajo de los tanques de la Wehrmacht que avanzaban para detener su progreso y se apilaron como montones de sacos de arena para bloquear las troneras de los pastilleros para facilitar el avance del batallón.

Según Olga Romanova, los presos son reclutados, en primer lugar, porque hay escasez de voluntarios.

En segundo lugar, muchos de los condenados no tienen parientes cercanos o parientes que todavía estén en contacto con ellos.

Serán enviados a su muerte como lo fueron los huérfanos en los primeros días de la guerra y nadie exigirá una explicación y, lo que es más importante, solicitará los restos de su cuerpo, por lo que no se pagará ninguna compensación económica.

En tercer lugar, hay muchas personas de Donbas en las prisiones rusas y es su oportunidad de regresar a casa.

Reclusos que dan su consentimiento, graban un video y escriben una declaración especial de que decidieron ir a la guerra voluntariamente en caso de un juicio con familiares.

No se les libera legalmente del castigo, pero al mismo tiempo se les promete perdón y medallas si logran sobrevivir.

Son enviados a Rostov-on-Don para recibir un curso de formación básica y, con la ayuda de informantes, eliminar a los que planean escapar o pasarse al lado de Ucrania.

Estos reclusos son llevados a las llamadas 'colonias de tortura' donde son golpeados y violados continuamente con palos de escoba, y sus sentencias de prisión son extendidas.

No se firman contratos con los presos, por lo que el Servicio Penitenciario Federal enviarlos al frente es una grave violación de la ley.

Los familiares de los presos que accedieron a ir a la guerra tienen miedo de quejarse públicamente para no empeorar las cosas. Pero en realidad, muchos no lo hacen esperando el dinero para sus heridas o su muerte.







El 'cocinero de Putin' Yevgeny Prigozhin, director general de Wagner Group y Internet Troll Farms en Rusia, Ucrania y África, visitó personalmente colonias penales en el Óblast de Ryazan y su natal San Petersburgo para motivar a los reclusos a unirse a la guerra de su jefe.

Según Vladimir Osechkin, fundador del proyecto de Internet Gulagu Net, Yevgeny Prigozhin recibió la orden de sus superiores de reclutar 20.000 reclusos para la ofensiva de agosto/septiembre.

Hasta el momento, solo unos 1.000 reclusos han sido enviados al frente de guerra.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)

siempre almacenaba



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)

@INE hay más material aquí, blasfemo


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 Ago 2022)

Un hilo interesante, hace unas reflexiones acertadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)

quieren cambiar a la vapeadora de canabis por sicarios y lo peor del crimen.
me parece que a la baloncenstista le han metido trafico cuando es odviamente consumo; su situación es artificial y de facto como si estuviera secuestrada por la mafia.


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

Cacería de brujas? alta traición, sospechoso de pasar información secreta al extranjero?
Alta corrupción? gastar y desviar recursos públicos en proyectos fantasma?


El principal desarrollador ruso de misiles hipersónicos, director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica y Aplicada de la Rama Siberiana de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias, Alexander Shiplyuk, fue arrestado acusado de traición.


*El director del instituto de investigación académica, Alexander Shiplyuk, arrestado por cargos de alta traición*
Según Vasily Fomin, Shiplyuk fue llevado al centro de detención de Lefortovo en Moscú.


El director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica y Aplicada de la rama siberiana de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias, Alexander Shiplyuk, fue arrestado por cargos de alta traición, dijo el viernes a TASS el director científico del instituto, Vasily Fomin.

"Se llevaron a cabo actividades de investigación en el instituto. Están vinculados con nuestro director, Alexander Shiplyuk, quien ha sido arrestado", dijo. "Se enfrenta a los mismos cargos que Maslov (Anatoly Maslov, investigador principal del instituto, que fue arrestado antes - TASS). Alta traición".

Según Fomin, Shiplyuk fue llevado al centro de detención de Lefortovo en Moscú.

El Dr. Alexander Shiplyuk, un aclamado científico ruso y miembro correspondiente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias, se especializa en dinámica de aerogás de alta velocidad e investigación experimental de flujos de gas. Las áreas clave de su interés de investigación incluyen la dinámica aerotérmica experimental de aeronaves hipersónicas con motores a reacción.









Academic research institute director Alexander Shiplyuk arrested on high treason charges


According to Vasily Fomin, Shiplyuk was taken to Moscow’s Lefortovo detention center




tass.com





Tercero, en menos de 3 meses, arresto de un importante científico ruso por el cargo de 'traición al estado'. Alexander Shiplyuk, director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica y Aplicada de Novosibirsk, Academia Rusa de Ciencias arrestado, el instituto fue registrado esta mañana.


A principios de este verano, fue el profesor Anatoly Maslov, de 75 años, investigador principal del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica y Aplicada, quien fue arrestado el 27 de junio bajo sospecha de pasar secretos de estado a China, fue trasladado en avión a Moscú y aún permanece detenido.


El científico de Novosibirsk Dmitry Kolker, sacado del hospital donde luchó contra la última etapa del cáncer de páncreas el 30 de junio, arrestado por sospecha de traición al estado y trasladado a Moscú murió el 2 de julio. Dmitry era Doctor en Ciencias Físicas y Matemáticas.


----------



## unoquepasa (6 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cacería de brujas? alta traición, sospechoso de pasar información secreta al extranjero?
> Alta corrupción? gastar y desviar recursos públicos en proyectos fantasma?
> 
> 
> ...



Sergei Korolev, padre del programa espacial ruso y artífice de los primeros triunfos de la URSS en la carrera espacial, estuvo desde 1938 hasta 1944 en un gulag, acusado de contrarrevolucionario y demás pamplinas que se inventan los comunistas cuando quieren eliminar a alguien con talento al que envidian.

Como consecuencia de las precarias condiciones de vida a las que fue sometido durante su internamiento, murió prematuramente en 1966 a los 59 años de edad. Con su fallecimiento acabaron las opciones rusas de triunfo en la carrera espacial, que finalmente ganaron los americanos con la llegada del Apolo 11 a la luna en Julio de 1969.

Casi 100 años después, los rusos vuelven a repetir los mismos errores.


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (6 Ago 2022)

Pues este foro está lleno de colaboracionistas.


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Sergei Korolev, padre del programa espacial ruso y artífice de los primeros triunfos de la URSS en la carrera espacial, estuvo desde 1938 hasta 1944 en un gulag, acusado de contrarrevolucionario y demás pamplinas que se inventan los comunistas cuando quieren eliminar a alguien con talento al que envidian.
> 
> Como consecuencia de las precarias condiciones de vida a las que fue sometido, murió prematuramente en 1966 a los 59 años de edad, y con su fallecimiento acabaron las opciones de los rusos de ganar la carrera espacial.
> 
> Casi 100 años después vuelven a repetir los mismos errores.



Creo que esto es una cacería de brujas, científico con información relevante
No les conviene que pueda exiliarse para aportar toda esa información y talento a potencias extranjeras


----------



## asakopako (6 Ago 2022)

Que no se pierdan los finos análisis burbujos. Recopilados para mejor disfrute.






GRANDES ÉXITOS del camarada MR. PIERDE ACEITE


Antes de pasar a la lista de éxitos recordar a las putinejas que Mr. Pierde Aceite vive al borde de la indigencia. No olvidéis dejarle unos rublillos en el onlyputins. Empecemos con los 3,2 o 1 Black is black...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No será una finta para poder abandonar Corea del Norte y una vez aquí desertar o rendirse?



Eso ya lo dije hace meses.


----------



## favelados (6 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que los rusos mienten hasta en el número de soldados de sus BTG

25 BTGs rusos solo son 25.000 sobre el papel..

La cifra real de soldados desplazados puede andar por los 10.000 si llegan...


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

25..000 soldados rusos se están posicionando al este de Kherson amén de una gran cantidad de artillería y municiones que es lo que con sumo esfuerzo logístico han conseguido reunir.
Todo esto por los anuncios ucranianos de un INMINENTE ataque frontal a Kherson (que a mi me parece una carnicería). 
Ucrania, por su parte ha destruido estratégicamente las líneas de abastecimiento así como puentes civiles y ferroviarios por lo que sería muy difícil, si no imposible para los rusos, el reponer su munición o realizar movimientos de tropas al Dombass o realizar rendiciones siendo su única vía a través de Crimea!
Ha mordido Rusia el anzuelo como ya comenté? 
la única vía de reabastecimiento ruso es por el largo camino a Crimea y obligatoriamente por el puente famoso que lo une a Rusia… ese puente huele a ser achatarrado y ahora Sí que cobra sentido al ser partido en dos todo un ejército ruso lo que sería terrible y sin reparación posible. 
Pero tampoco debemos olvidar que los rusos pueden moverse hacia Odessa si consiguen pasar sus tropas, de ahí los masivos desfiles de puentes que hemos visto recientemente.
Bueno, estoy con el móvil y paso de poner el mapa explicativo que por otra parte no creo que en este caso haga mucha falta.


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Estos rusos siguen demostrando que son gente increíblemente incivilizada:

⚡⚡ La cuarta unidad de energía de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya ha sido desconectada del sistema de energía, — el jefe de la OVA de Zaporizhzhia, Oleksandr Starukh.

Anoche, los orcos dispararon contra la carretera que transporta hidrógeno a la ZNPP. Se produjo un incendio. La línea eléctrica también resultó dañada, por lo que la unidad de energía se vio obligada a apagarse.


----------



## favelados (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> 25..000 soldados rusos se están posicionando al este de Kherson amén de una gran cantidad de artillería y municiones que es lo que con sumo esfuerzo logístico han conseguido reunir.
> Todo esto por los anuncios ucranianos de un INMINENTE ataque frontal a Kherson (que a mi me parece una carnicería).
> Ucrania, por su parte ha destruido estratégicamente las líneas de abastecimiento así como puentes civiles y ferroviarios por lo que sería muy difícil, si no imposible para los rusos, el reponer su munición o realizar movimientos de tropas al Dombass o realizar rendiciones siendo su única vía a través de Crimea!
> Ha mordido Rusia el anzuelo como ya comenté?
> ...



Han mordido el anzuelo los rusos o simplemente aprovechan la posible ofensiva ucraniana como excusa para reservar esas tropas y no arriesgarlas en una batalla muy incierta como la de Kramatorsk?

Nos vamos a quedar sin l madre de todas las batallas, esos 20 batallones nunca se desplegarán en las llanuras delante de Kramatorsk por que es lo único que les separa del reclutamiento universal, si los pierden ya no queda otra..

Posiblemente estemos ante un giro en la guerra, se acaban la ofensivas y entramos en una larga guerra de posiciones ,los rusos se fortifican y se limitan a bombardear con artillería a cascoporro 
mientras los ukr siguen con los ataques de profundidad sobre la retaguardia rusa


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

En el 
@DailyMailUK
de hoy entro al Kherson ocupado. Esto es lo que hace #Russia en todos los lugares que ocupa. Nunca olvides. Nunca le des la espalda 


*Dentro de la ciudad de los condenados: Lo que está pasando en Kherson ocupado por Putin se ha ocultado al mundo*

Una nube de humo espeso se cierne sobre la ciudad ocupada de Kherson en Ucrania . Su mismo hedor es evidencia de crímenes de guerra rusos , en una escala casi demasiado repugnante para contemplarla.

El humo proviene de incineradores móviles que funcionan día y noche. Los soldados paranoicos de Vladimir Putin están quemando los cadáveres de ciudadanos ucranianos torturados y asesinados bajo sospecha de ayudar a la resistencia.

Y también están despachando los cuerpos de sus propios camaradas, cientos de ellos. Los rusos son asesinados por el constante impacto de los proyectiles ucranianos desde los emplazamientos de artillería que rodean la ciudad y por unidades secretas altamente organizadas de luchadores por la libertad.

Incluso son asesinados por bandas de jóvenes armados con cuchillos que atacan a los rusos borrachos y los apuñalan.

Los incineradores llenan Kherson con el hedor de la carne carbonizada. El olor es inconfundible y se suma a la sensación generalizada de horror en este puerto del Mar Negro. Es un infierno viviente.

Estoy en contacto con activistas a favor de la democracia dentro de la ciudad que han logrado, por primera vez desde el comienzo de la ocupación, sacar información, describiendo la situación a medida que se deteriora a diario, para que el mundo finalmente pueda tener una idea de su situación

Identificar mis fuentes de alguna manera sería condenarlas a una muerte segura. Todo lo que puedo decir es que esta información es confiable y proviene de residentes de Kherson que se oponen ferozmente a la ocupación rusa y que arriesgan todo para revelar la verdad.

Dicen que muchas de las tropas rusas están borrachas todo el tiempo.

Las armas, las municiones, el equipo e incluso la comida escasean para el torpe ejército de Putin, pero el vodka siempre está disponible en abundancia.

Estos soldados proceden de las regiones más pobres del imperio de Putin, lejos de San Petersburgo y Moscú. Nadie en las principales ciudades quiere que sus hijos sean enviados a ser masacrados en territorio ocupado.

En cambio, a menudo se ofrecen sobornos en los distritos rurales, donde las condiciones son poco diferentes del mundo de los campesinos de Tolstoi. Mucha gente es analfabeta y generalmente ignorante de las noticias internacionales. Viven en gran medida sin saneamiento, en la pobreza y la enfermedad.

Estas familias tampoco quieren enviar a sus jóvenes a la guerra. Pero no pueden darse el lujo de rechazar los pagos del gobierno.

Y en consecuencia, los hombres de estas regiones son tratados por el Kremlin como totalmente desechables, vidas sin valor. Sin embargo, devolverlos a sus aldeas en bolsas para cadáveres se consideraría una vergüenza militar, así como un gasto injustificado, por lo que sus restos simplemente se incineran. Sin valor en la vida, sin valor en la muerte.

Cuando los rusos ocuparon por primera vez lugares como Bucha, en las afueras de Kyiv, casi se disculparon con los ciudadanos ucranianos. En una 'operación militar especial' que les habían dicho que terminaría pronto, estos jóvenes realmente no querían estar allí. De una manera extraña, los invasores eran casi patéticamente amistosos.

Pero luego sus camaradas comenzaron a morir. Y el estado de ánimo cambió.

Ahora en Kherson, los rusos son perseguidos por francotiradores, emboscados y bombardeados. Gracias a los envíos de armas occidentales, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) tienen el poder de infligir daños graves.

El arma que más temen los rusos es el Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad M142 (HIMARS), suministrado por EE. UU. y capaz de disparar andanadas de misiles desde la parte trasera de un camión blindado. Tanto maniobrables como letalmente precisos, estos lanzacohetes son efectivamente imparables. Pueden acabar con un depósito de municiones o una columna de tanques de un solo golpe.

Me han dicho que muchos de los soldados rusos rurales, que nunca se han encontrado con una tecnología militar tan avanzada, están petrificados: 'Hablan de los HIMARS casi como los niños hablan de dragones'.

Los ucranianos están explotando esta ventaja. Se esperaba que el último envío de misiles HIMARS estadounidenses sostuviera a la AFU durante un mes. Pero arrasaron todo en tres días, y con efectos devastadores.

En el otro extremo de la lucha están los jóvenes insurgentes, emboscando a los rusos con sus dagas. El gobierno de Ucrania no quiere admitir que esto está sucediendo, quizás porque expone cuán desesperada se ha vuelto la defensa. Pero los rusos tampoco lo reconocerán, porque les da vergüenza el daño que estos jóvenes están infligiendo.

Grupos con cuchillos, a veces un puñado ya veces una pandilla merodeadora, atacan a los rusos donde sea que pueden, cortándolos, apuñalándolos, cortándoles la garganta si tienen la oportunidad.

Su furia refleja el odio de los ucranianos comunes hacia los invasores. La continua pretensión de Putin de que la gente de las ciudades costeras ha recibido a su ejército como libertadores no podría estar más lejos de la realidad.

Al comienzo de la guerra, en febrero pasado, algunos ucranianos mayores con una nostalgia teñida de rosa por la Unión Soviética simpatizaban con la causa rusa. Pero ya no más.

La destrucción bárbara de Mariupol sorprendió a personas de todas las edades. Fue imperdonable. Sobre todo, convenció a los ucranianos que tenían dudas de que el Kremlin no se detendría ante nada para conquistar su tierra, incluso el genocidio.

Algunos niños mayores entenderán un poco de la compleja política e historia involucrada. Pero todos saben lo que hacen los escuadrones de rusos borrachos en las casas de sus padres.

Con el pretexto de acabar con las células de resistencia, los soldados derriban puertas y entran en las casas a cualquier hora. Torturan y violan a los habitantes, y los matan. La propiedad es destruida o saqueada.

Estos no son incidentes aislados. Está sucediendo en todo Kherson, todos los días, todas las noches. La ira que esto desata en todos los habitantes, incluidos los más jóvenes, es palpable.

Cuando los proyectiles disparados desde fuera de la ciudad por las AFU alcanzan áreas residenciales, la gente no se resiente. Para algunos, para quienes el mal cotidiano se ha vuelto insoportable, la muerte por daños colaterales es un precio que bien vale la pena pagar.

Se reserva un odio especial para los colaboradores, los que ayudan a los rusos. Son asesinados por la resistencia, pero no antes de que su sentencia de muerte haya sido proclamada públicamente.

Se distribuyen folletos fotocopiados, impresos en secreto, por toda la ciudad. Los rostros de los presuntos colaboradores se reproducen a partir de fotografías granuladas y se exponen sus nombres.

Las últimas horas para los condenados deben ser de puro terror. Se han utilizado coches bomba sofisticados para llevar a cabo las ejecuciones: una declaración eficaz, dramática y potente de lo bien entrenada y organizada que se ha vuelto la resistencia.

El último lote de panfletos mostraba no solo las caras de los colaboradores, sino también mapas de Kherson, destacando los avances de la AFU, armada con misiles 'dragón', en un intento por desmoralizar a los rusos y a los traidores.

Para los forasteros, puede parecer difícil entender por qué alguien querría colaborar con los ocupantes matones de esta ciudad.

Pero la vida en la guerra nunca es simple. El alto mando del Kremlin ordenó que los residentes deben tener pasaportes y documentos rusos, o enfrentar restricciones punitivas. Para mantener sus trabajos, acceder a la atención médica o simplemente para evitar ser arrestados mientras hacen fila para comprar comida en la calle, algunas personas sentirán que no tienen más remedio que cumplir.

En la ciudad vecina de Mykolaiv, todavía bajo control ucraniano, los ataques rusos han cortado el suministro de agua.

Esta es una ciudad de casi medio millón de habitantes, del tamaño de Liverpool, y no tiene agua corriente. Afortunadamente, el gobierno puede enviar camiones cisterna de agua potable y la gente hace cola durante horas todos los días con botellas de plástico para recoger su ración.

Pero si los rusos cortaran el agua en Kherson, las AFU no podrían entrar. La ciudad moriría de sed.

No obstante, ambos bandos ahora viven en constante terror de lo que hará su enemigo.

Los rusos saben que tienen el control más precario de Kherson y probablemente serán expulsados al final, ya sea que eso lleve semanas o años. La rendición de Ucrania nunca va a suceder.

Por eso los soldados de Putin están usando incineradores. Las fosas comunes dejan evidencia de crímenes de guerra. Al quemar los cuerpos, destruyen las pruebas.









War reporter exposes unimaginable evil in Kherson


DAVID PATRIKARAKOS: A cloud of thick smoke hangs over the occupied city of Kherson in Ukraine. Its very stench is evidence of Russian war crimes, on a scale almost too sickening to contemplate.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nicors (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> 25..000 soldados rusos se están posicionando al este de Kherson amén de una gran cantidad de artillería y municiones que es lo que con sumo esfuerzo logístico han conseguido reunir.
> Todo esto por los anuncios ucranianos de un INMINENTE ataque frontal a Kherson (que a mi me parece una carnicería).
> Ucrania, por su parte ha destruido estratégicamente las líneas de abastecimiento así como puentes civiles y ferroviarios por lo que sería muy difícil, si no imposible para los rusos, el reponer su munición o realizar movimientos de tropas al Dombass o realizar rendiciones siendo su única vía a través de Crimea!
> Ha mordido Rusia el anzuelo como ya comenté?
> ...



25000 orcos para conquistar Odesa? habria que verlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> 25000 orcos para conquistar Odesa? habria que verlo.



Bueno el rumor era que los rusos mandaron 25 bgt .. supuestamente al completo deberían ser 1500 hombres con 100tanques y 150 blindados..pero claro a saber qué tipo de tanques.y si esas brigadas están completas realmente..
Yo lo que noto es que Rusia tiene más tanques que infantería


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Ago 2022)

Macedonia del Norte entrega en secreto cuatro aviones de combate Su-25 a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar

Hasta Macedonia del Norte colabora.


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

Hilo de K.Galeev, twitter
La cultura carcelaria en la Rusia moderna, los valores carcelarios dentro de la sociedad rusa


El Kremlin tiene un problema. Como no declaró la guerra, no puede encarcelar a los militares que simplemente se niegan a ir a luchar a Ucrania. Pero los oficiales superiores pueden agregar comentarios negativos a sus archivos personales. Así:

"Inclinado al abuso de alcohol y drogas, al robo y a las orgías anales"


La última observación sobre las "orgías anales" es muy ilustrativa. No se trata tanto de la homofobia como podría suponer un occidental como de la cultura carcelaria. La cultura carcelaria impregna la sociedad, especialmente el ejército, la policía y la seguridad del estado *mucho* más profundamente de lo que los extranjeros creerían


La prisión tiene un código sexual muy complejo. Primero y más importante, el homosexualismo *activo* está bien. Ni siquiera se percibe como homosexualismo, sino como una forma de reforzar la jerarquía social. Sin embargo, el papel pasivo es vergonzoso y está reservado para los no tocables, los "pollas" (петухи)


Para convertirte en un gallo necesitas que te "muevan hacia abajo" (violación en grupo, por lo general). Ahora te conviertes en un no tocable. Nadie puede tocarte excepto para el sexo, de lo contrario también se vuelven ritualmente impuros (законтачиться). Si te quieren ganar, que lo hagan con las piernas, no con las manos.

La jerarquía social tiene una dimensión espacial. Los gallos tienen su propio lugar en el comedor de la prisión para que los normales puedan evitar el contacto con ellos. Deben dormir cerca del inodoro, idealmente en el suelo. Obtienen una cuchara especial con un agujero, que marca su condición de marginados.


¿Por qué discuto un tema marginal tan meticulosamente? Porque no es marginal. La cultura carcelaria da forma al discurso público ruso. Considere a Lavrov, quien "se burló" de los franceses señalando su símbolo nacional. Una observación muy ingeniosa, aparentemente

ria.ru/20220303/frantsiya-177622...


Cuando Lavrov mira al gallo galo, lo primero que piensa es en un gallo de prisión. ¿Por qué? Porque está profundamente influenciado por la cultura carcelaria, como casi el 100% de la clase dominante rusa. La cultura de la prisión define su pensamiento y comportamiento, simplemente no pueden pensar en otros términos.


La cultura carcelaria define en gran medida la Rusia moderna. No se puede entender su discurso, su jerarquía sociopolítica, su economía, si no se tiene en cuenta el profundo efecto de los valores carcelarios en el funcionamiento de la sociedad rusa. Las élites gobernantes rusas también piensan en las penas de prisión


Recomiendo encarecidamente este drama de 1989, "Беспредел". Solo está en ruso, pero espero que alguien agregue los subtítulos en inglés. Argumentaré que no puedes entender cómo funcionan la política o la economía rusas sin comprender los conceptos básicos como se muestra aquí

youtube.com/watch?v=4lqRM_da...

En cuanto a la foto inicial, la saqué de un canal de Telegram "Defensor militar". Básicamente, es un abogado que ayuda a los militares rusos a demandar a los superiores oa defenderse de sus demandas. Desde febrero parece estar enterrado bajo el trabajo. fin

t.me/military_ombudsmen...

PD Un preso político Ivan Astashin produjo aquí una descripción muy sucinta pero buena del código sexual de la prisión. Está en ruso, pero puedes traducirlo en Google. Brinda una buena comprensión sobre un sistema de valores, un conjunto de tabúes, etc.

vk.com/@delo_abto-turmaikhui...





__





Thread by kamilkazani: Kremlin has a problem. Since it didn't declare war... - PingThread


Kremlin has a problem. Since it didn't declare war, it can't jail the military who just refuse to go to fight to Ukraine. But senior officers can add bad remarks to their personal files. Like this: "Inclined towards alcohol and drug abuse, towards theft and anal orgies"



www.pingthread.com


----------



## OBDC (6 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de K.Galeev, twitter
> La cultura carcelaria en la Rusia moderna, los valores carcelarios dentro de la sociedad rusa
> 
> 
> ...



Interesantisimo aporte, aunque no logre entender bien que son y que papel ocupan finalmente los pollas y los gallos.
Pero supongo que habla del sometimiento de la persona por medio del sexo en el sistema carcelario ruso que impregna el imaginario cultural ruso.
Comprender como piensa una sociedad es parte de poder entender lo que hacen.

Viendo que tienes conocimientos importantes de su forma de pensar, sabes que piensan de los españoles y las leyes LGTBIJKLMÑO?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> la secta que tu sigues a los yanquis, que sepas que un yanqui anglosajón deprecia a un español como tú por ser basura. En EEUU hay mucho racismo contra negros e hispanos, tengo amigos hispanos en el estado de Kansas que me lo confirman. Lo vuelvo a repetir EEUU dejaría de ser un pais hijo de puta si solo vivieran negros e hispanos. Mira los apellidos que tienen la mayoría de políticos de EEUU, son blancos y anglosajones, los mayores racistas del planeta.



Ves respuesta de velocidad y tocino típico de seguidores de chifladuras mentales, ya sea de Greta Majareta, lgtbi, madrassas, etc.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ves respuesta de velocidad y tocino típico de seguidores de chifladuras mentales, ya sea de Greta Majareta, lgtbi, madrassas, etc.



No lo cites mucho, neutral tiene un retraso, cuando nació se le escurrio de las manos al curandero de su tribu y se golpeó la cabeza contra una marmita, más adelante como vieron que le venía justo para no cagarse encima y que iba a morir en la selva lo dejaron a las puertas de una misión, los misioneros trataron de educarlo en lo más básico , un poco de Windows xp un poco de Netscape, desde entonces sobrevive como CM de gobiernos bananeros.


----------



## asakopako (6 Ago 2022)

neutral es de los pocos que tengo en el ignore porque generalmente prefiero que me ignoren a mí. Pero es que tiene serrín en la cabeza. Ni coco toallín ni mcflurry tienen tanta mierda metida. Los asalariados del mundo mundial viviremos mucho mejor bajo el yugo de Putin. Porque Putin juega al ajedrez y no al póker. Los que juegan al póker malos, al ajedrez buenos, al ajedrez hipersónico ya son excelentes.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Rusia se pasa por el forro los acuerdos firmados para exportación de trigo por Ucrania :
Se está bombardeando la zona de carga del puerto de Odessa con misiles Calibr.


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Creo que esto es una cacería de brujas, científico con información relevante
> No les conviene que pueda exiliarse para aportar toda esa información y talento a potencias extranjeras



Yo creo que el motivo es que sus investigaciones eran humo....ahora necesitan esa tecnología y no la tienen o no les funciona... 

Algo así:


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (6 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> quieren cambiar a la vapeadora de canabis por sicarios y lo peor del crimen.
> me parece que a la baloncenstista le han metido trafico cuando es odviamente consumo; su situación es artificial y de facto como si estuviera secuestrada por la mafia.



Que pidan un rescate en bitcoins directamente, ya no se diferencian nada de cualquier banda de secuestradores


----------



## paconan (6 Ago 2022)

Los tarados propagandistas televisivos rusos on fire, el circo debe continuar







Mientras tanto en Rusia: otro día normal en la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin. Al aparecer en 60 minutos, el miembro de la Duma estatal Aleksey Zhuravlyov está amenazando
@IMAGEN
reportero en Ucrania
@bjoernstritzel
y otros periodistas alemanes: "¡B ***, todos nosotros vendremos y los mataremos a todos!"



Día 164 de mi guerra de 3 días. El "segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo" está pidiendo a Corea del Norte tecnología militar. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2022)

un T90 otra vez el sismtea shorta ese no funciona


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Está demostrada la locura homicida sinsentido y deberían proveer a los ucranianos un sistema antimisiles efectivo.
Acabo de ver en acción el Iron Dome y es algo... como dicen los americanos: INSANE

Los palestinos realizan un lanzamiento masivo de misiles o cohetes contra la población civil (impresionante) en medio de alaridos morunos de no sé qué del bar e inmediatamente se pone en marcha el sistema de defensa, me he quedado... impresionado.
Juzgad vosotros mismos a dónde han ido a parar los alaakbar esos.


----------



## ghawar (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> quieren cambiar a la vapeadora de canabis por sicarios y lo peor del crimen.
> me parece que a la baloncenstista le han metido trafico cuando es odviamente consumo; su situación es artificial y de facto como si estuviera secuestrada por la mafia.



Maldita cabezahueca vapeadora de aceite de cannabis. Todo un ejemplo a seguir para las mujeres jóvenes de Estados Unidos.
Dice que "se le olvidó" pero no cuela, los equipos les revisan hasta las bragas en sus equipajes y (con perdón pero me cabrea un montón) a esta hijadeputa se le ocurre llevar droga sabiendo cómo son los rusos o pensaba que por ser miembra de una raza superior como es la negra le iban a hincar la rodilla en señal de sumisión?
Los rusos han visto su oportunidad y desean intercambio con una gentuza presa en USA que harían vomitar a un cerdo por esta negrita inconsciente BeLeMita.
En fin... perdón por el desahogo.
Por mi que cumpla la condena y no busque más problemas.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Qué contrariedad!
Era fumador?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

El teniente mayor Сулейманов Галинур Нургалеевич (Suleymanov Galinur Nurgaleevich) de Bashkiria muerto en Ucrania.
Que se pudra en el infierno de los injustos.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Rusos escondidos en áreas urbanizadas. Según Amnistía Internacional, esto está bien.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Muzulaev Timur fue neutralizado por soldados ucranianos en la región de Donetsk Oblast de Ucrania.
No sé quién era este pero parece importante.
Más abono para Ucrania.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ago 2022)

La inteligencia de Ucrania afirma que Putin está usando dobles: "La oreja es diferente en cada persona, es como una huella dactilar"


Fuentes de inteligencia de Ucrania afirman que Vladimir Putin pudo haber usado un cuerpo doble




www.20minutos.es





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Ago 2022)

Caen como moscas, ya me cansa tanto abono: 
Russian major Slushkin was de-nazified in Ukraine.


----------



## katiuss (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Está demostrada la locura homicida sinsentido y deberían proveer a los ucranianos un sistema antimisiles efectivo.
> Acabo de ver en acción el Iron Dome y es algo... como dicen los americanos: INSANE
> 
> Los palestinos realizan un lanzamiento masivo de misiles o cohetes contra la población civil (impresionante) en medio de alaridos morunos de no sé qué del bar e inmediatamente se pone en marcha el sistema de defensa, me he quedado... impresionado.
> Juzgad vosotros mismos a dónde han ido a parar los alaakbar esos.



Ese sistema vale un pastizal ... Los tienen contados al precio que tienen, pero es cierto que son alucinantes y tremendamente eficaces.


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (7 Ago 2022)

Estremecedor testimonio de una MILF a la que detuvieron en un control y encerraron durante 100 dias en la prisión de Olevnika hasta que decidieron que no era una terrorista...









‘Absolute evil’: inside the Russian prison camp where dozens of Ukrainians burned to death


Entrepreneur Anna Vorosheva accuses Moscow of murder after spending 100 days in the Olenivka detention centre




www.theguardian.com


----------



## elena francis (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Está demostrada la locura homicida sinsentido y deberían proveer a los ucranianos un sistema antimisiles efectivo.
> Acabo de ver en acción el Iron Dome y es algo... como dicen los americanos: INSANE
> 
> Los palestinos realizan un lanzamiento masivo de misiles o cohetes contra la población civil (impresionante) en medio de alaridos morunos de no sé qué del bar e inmediatamente se pone en marcha el sistema de defensa, me he quedado... impresionado.
> Juzgad vosotros mismos a dónde han ido a parar los alaakbar esos.



Pobres hijos de la gran puta terroristas de mierda. Ni un puto cohete ha llegado a su destino. El dios al que invocan les ha abandonado. Podrían metérselo por donde amagan los pepinos.


----------



## elena francis (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Muzulaev Timur fue neutralizado por soldados ucranianos en la región de Donetsk Oblast de Ucrania.
> No sé quién era este pero parece importante.
> Más abono para Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148352



Joder, a mi me parece que todos estos todavía no tienen pelos en los huevos...


----------



## ELVR (7 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La inteligencia de Ucrania afirma que Putin está usando dobles: "La oreja es diferente en cada persona, es como una huella dactilar"
> 
> 
> Fuentes de inteligencia de Ucrania afirman que Vladimir Putin pudo haber usado un cuerpo doble
> ...



Hace tiempo que se sabe que Boba usa dobles (uno mínimo, tal vez dos) y se detecta en las fotos por la altura  y por ciertos rasgos faciales que no han conseguido operar (las orejas por ejemplo)

PD: estoy con el móvil así que no puedo poner el trailer de 'espérame en el cielo"

PPD: aparte está el cachondeo de usar alos mismos actores para escenificar encuentros de Putin con gente "variada" de la calle


----------



## asakopako (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Caen como moscas, ya me cansa tanto abono:
> Russian major Slushkin was de-nazified in Ukraine.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148379



A ese lo cuentan como personal o como autogiro, con esas orejas?


----------



## neutral295 (7 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No lo cites mucho, neutral tiene un retraso, cuando nació se le escurrio de las manos al curandero de su tribu y se golpeó la cabeza contra una marmita, más adelante como vieron que le venía justo para no cagarse encima y que iba a morir en la selva lo dejaron a las puertas de una misión, los misioneros trataron de educarlo en lo más básico , un poco de Windows xp un poco de Netscape, desde entonces sobrevive como CM de gobiernos bananeros.



jaja, el que tiene que ir al médico eres tu, por ser un enfermo del dinero y apoyar a un pais asesino de niños en los colegios. Te debería dar vergüenza apoyar la ley del rifle, majadero.


----------



## Subprime (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Está demostrada la locura homicida sinsentido y deberían proveer a los ucranianos un sistema antimisiles efectivo.
> Acabo de ver en acción el Iron Dome y es algo... como dicen los americanos: INSANE
> 
> Los palestinos realizan un lanzamiento masivo de misiles o cohetes contra la población civil (impresionante) en medio de alaridos morunos de no sé qué del bar e inmediatamente se pone en marcha el sistema de defensa, me he quedado... impresionado.
> Juzgad vosotros mismos a dónde han ido a parar los alaakbar esos.



Mucho ala al bar pero los cohetes se los interceptaron y ya después ni hablan


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (7 Ago 2022)

Jopa, los himars se esta cargando la plantilla de retaguardia..., habra que ir voluntario al frente...


----------



## EGO (7 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Estos rusos siguen demostrando que son gente increíblemente incivilizada:
> 
> ⚡⚡ La cuarta unidad de energía de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya ha sido desconectada del sistema de energía, — el jefe de la OVA de Zaporizhzhia, Oleksandr Starukh.
> 
> ...



Estos mierdas de los orcos son capaces de sabotear la central nuclear para llenar de mierda radioactiva toda Europa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Estos mierdas de los orcos son capaces de sabotear la central nuclear para llenar de mierda radioactiva toda Europa.



Si revienta afecta a Sebastopol y todo lo conquistado.."y rostov


----------



## EGO (7 Ago 2022)

UP,que parece que ya ha entrado el subnormal de carrancas a floodear.


----------



## ghawar (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (7 Ago 2022)

Me conecto, veo que los nazis ucranianos aun no han llegado a Moscu y me largo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ago 2022)

Como 3 bombas de Hiroshima 

No tienen sentido del ridículo.









*Российские войска уничтожили 45 тысяч тонн поставленных НАТО боеприпасов под Николаевом*
Также ВС РФ уничтожили в ДНР пусковую установку ЗРК «Бук-М1» и пять складов боеприпасов




www.kp.ru

"*Tropas rusas destruyeron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas por la OTAN cerca de Nikolaev*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también destruyeron un lanzador del sistema de defensa aérea Buk-M1 y cinco depósitos de municiones en la RPD.


Se destruyó el arsenal en la región de Voznesensk de la región de Nikolaev, donde se almacenaron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas recientemente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por los países de la OTAN”, dijo en una sesión informativa.

Además, las tropas rusas destruyeron *un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1, cinco depósitos de municiones en la República Popular de Donetsk y también atacaron tres puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. en 173 distrito*s.






Bomba Hiroshima

"*La explosión de Little Boy liberó unos 15 kilotones de energía, equivalentes a 15.000 toneladas de TNT*


----------



## paconan (7 Ago 2022)

Sigue el circo ruso de los tarados propagandistas televisivos , ahora dicen que solo interfieren en las elecciones usanas

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: un experto militar afirma que el destino de Erdoğan durante las próximas elecciones en Turquía está en manos nada menos que del ruso Vladimir Putin. El anfitrión, el miembro de la Duma estatal Evgeny Popov, argumenta que Rusia interfiere solo en las elecciones estadounidenses.




El cartelito que no falte








Fascismo sin adulterar. El "periodista" Mardan alienta a las autoridades a, "si no disparar [a los maestros ucranianos que se niegan a hablar en ruso], al menos quemar sus casas y enviarlos a Gulags, en nuestra buena y antigua tradición". También pregunta por qué no le dispararon a la familia del no colaborador.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Ago 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Me conecto, veo que los nazis ucranianos aun no han llegado a Moscu y me largo.



Este Subnormal habrá puesto este mensaje como 100 veces, porque aún no se ha enterado que los que están intentando invadir un país vecino, con poca fortuna, dicho sea de paso, son los rusos, no los ucranianos, que son los invadidos.

Seguro que los ucranianos no quieren llegar a un sitio frío, pobre, mal oliente, sin lavadoras, y lleno de ratas como Moscú.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Ago 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Me conecto, veo que los nazis ucranianos aun no han llegado a Moscu y me largo.



Están ocupados con el cerco de Kiev, oh wait!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)

parece que los 300 KIA salen de estas ofensivas que se han reintensificado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (7 Ago 2022)

Y ya van sobraos de mejoras y servicios, hay que mantener Moscú y el resto que siga como estan, en la miseria
Tuvá es una de las regiones que mas carne de cañón aporta a la guerra

Los primeros 18 segundos del video: Hoy Putin felicita a los trabajadores ferroviarios por las vacaciones y promete nuevos resultados en el desarrollo de los ferrocarriles. Los segundos 18 segundos del video: Putin en 2011 inicia la construcción del primer ferrocarril en Tuva. Nada se ha construido allí en 11 años.




Que sigan esperando
La propaganda grita que Rusia restaurará las regiones ocupadas de Ucrania. Han pasado 29 años desde que terminó la guerra en Abjasia. Han pasado 14 años desde que Rusia reconoció a Abjasia y comenzó a "restaurar". Así es como se ve Abjasia ahora. Para entender: en la primera foto - gasolinera.


----------



## At4008 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2022)

Le han puesto la parte de arriba de una botella de plástico como estabilizador
Que los edificios sigan en pie significa que la horda ahora avanza tirando de carne de cañon a full sin la alfombra previa artillera



At4008 dijo:


>


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Como 3 bombas de Hiroshima
> 
> No tienen sentido del ridículo.
> 
> ...



Hasta a Mazuste le parece que lo de los rusos es un error.

"expandir...A alguien se le quedó pegado el dátil al teclado, o desconoce el sistema métrico...
En realidad se trataba de 45 toneladas=45.000 kilos"


Pero no, lo he comprobado, es del Ministerio de defensa Ruso.


----------



## ELVR (7 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Una duda ¿Cuál ha sido la plataforma lanzadora? Lo digo porque, hasta donde yo sé, no existe versión de lanzamiento terrestre. Y las aeronaves lanzadoras que lo tienen integrado son todas occidentales.


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Una duda ¿Cuál ha sido la plataforma lanzadora? Lo digo porque, hasta donde yo sé, no existe versión de lanzamiento terrestre. Y las aeronaves lanzadoras que lo tienen integrado son todas occidentales.



Habrán sido aviones entregados a Ucraina de algun pais de NATO o tambien pueden ser versiones experimentales lanzadas usando HIMARS


----------



## ELVR (7 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Habrán sido aviones entregados a Ucraina de algun pais de NATO o tambien pueden ser versiones experimentales lanzadas usando HIMARS



Puede, pero no me acaba de cuadrar


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (7 Ago 2022)

Qué pena tan grande, he tenido que sacar un pañuelo para secarme las lágrimas


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

Una mirada poco común dentro de un obús autopropulsado ucraniano 2S1 Gvozdika de 122 mm, que muestra que el vehículo está cargado con munición HE-FRAG fabricada por Romarm en 2022.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

PzH 2000 se avanza a una posición de tiro en algún lugar en el frente de la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminaron a los soldados rusos de la 64.ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados que torturaban a civiles en Bucha.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

Los fanáticos de Putin están convencidos de que la industria militar rusa está produciendo armas que son muy superiores a las de la OTAN...

Sin embargo, de alguna manera, la industria rusa no ha logrado crear nada ni remotamente tan eficiente y letal como el Javelin.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

Ha comenzado la hora HIMARS

Un depósito en Donetsk sigue en llamas después de haber sido atacado hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ago 2022)

Alemania entregará 12 tanques blindados de colocación de puentes Biber Bridgelayers a Ucrania.


----------



## paconan (7 Ago 2022)

Hilo de Twitter sobre la composición de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa
Hay algún dato interesante




Las fuerzas armadas rusas son 850-900k hombres, de los cuales alrededor de 260k son reclutas (hombres de 18-27 años obligados a servir un año, 130-140k en dos reclutamientos en primavera y otoño).

La mitad de las fuerzas rusas son soldados contratados profesionales (también conocidos como kontraktniki), que normalmente sirven en contratos de tres años. Aunque para la guerra, han introducido contratos de menor duración. El resto son oficiales de carrera.

Kontraktniki se les paga relativamente bien para los estándares rusos y se les trata relativamente bien, a los reclutas se les paga casi nada y se les trata como una mierda (ver: dedovshchina)

A Rusia no se le permite desplegar reclutas en el extranjero en tiempos de guerra, y Putin ha prometido repetidamente que no lo hará, ya que sería políticamente suicida.

Y, de hecho, no tienen mucho uso para ellos de todos modos; en su mayoría sirven en roles que no son de combate, como mantenimiento, guardia, logística, etc.

Para ser claros: sí, Rusia rompió sus promesas y envió algunos reclutas de todos modos, y Ucrania, sabiamente, se aseguró de que todos lo supieran precisamente porque es un punto débil político para Putin.

Eso es porque el ejército ruso realmente no puede funcionar tan bien sin algunos reclutas para realizar tareas de baja categoría.

Pero no hay evidencia, ninguna, de que se envíen grandes cantidades de reclutas.

Si observa, por ejemplo, las listas de víctimas nombradas y documentadas que el servicio ruso de la BBC y el medio de comunicación independiente ruso iStories Proekt (Editar: Corrección), no han podido encontrar muchos reclutas.

También puede ver las intercepciones que Ucrania publica todo el tiempo: pocos parecen ser reclutas que se preguntan qué están haciendo allí, solo un par mencionan que los reclutas están presentes. (y por las razones expuestas, Ucrania tendría motivos para publicar tales intercepciones si las tuviera)

Tenga en cuenta que esto no se aplica a la DNR y la LNR, que están reclutando personas por la fuerza y usándolas, a menudo con poca capacitación. Pero la gente parece haber combinado a los soldados contratados reclutados con reclutas, y/o el uso de reclutas por parte de DNR/LNR con las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

O leyeron los primeros informes "¡Rusia está enviando reclutas!", Asumieron que serían representantes de los soldados rusos que iban y no lo han cuestionado desde entonces.

Pero cuando los medios de oposición rusos como Proekt no pueden encontrar muchos conscriptos (pero sí, algunos), probablemente no estén enviando muchos. Nuevamente, no creo que Putin piense que vale la pena el riesgo político de todos modos.

Lo que Rusia está haciendo es tratar de persuadir o coaccionar a la mayor cantidad posible de reclutas y personas en la reserva para que firmen contratos. (Un recluta puede firmar un contrato después de 3 meses)

Entonces, ¿a quién tiene que enviar Rusia? El total combinado de fuerzas terrestres rusas no reclutadas, el Ejército, VDV y tropas de logística/apoyo (pero sin contar las tropas ferroviarias) es de 350.000 hombres.

Una parte sustancial de ellos no están en funciones de combate, otros pertenecen a "terceros batallones" que se supone que deben quedarse atrás y entrenar a los reclutas (sin embargo, esos han comenzado a desplegarse ahora), y se debe dejar a alguien para proteger a la Madre Rusia.

Además de eso, tienes desgaste natural: con una guerra en curso y la moral cada vez peor, hacer que la gente firme contratos es cada vez más difícil.

No considero esa especulación infundada: Rusia está haciendo campañas publicitarias, anuncios de empleo, incluso tratando de engañar a las personas para que vayan a los centros de contratación y, en algunos casos, han tratado de engañar a las personas para que crean que firmaron un contrato cuando no lo habían hecho. t.

Eliminaron los límites de edad para los soldados contratados, comenzaron a ofrecer contratos más cortos de un año o incluso seis meses y grandes bonificaciones en efectivo.

Ninguno de los 'batallones de voluntarios' que Rusia ordenó reunir a sus súbditos federales se ha acercado a su tamaño objetivo de 400 hombres, el de Chuvashia tenía 45 (y todavía no les pagaron news84media.com/russia-ukraine/t. ..

Con un poco más de 400k soldados contratados, Rusia necesitaría más de 55-60k hombres para alistarse o volver a alistarse desde que comenzó la guerra solo para mantener su número. Así que la falta de contratación no es poca cosa.

Sin embargo, el reclutamiento no estaba funcionando bien incluso antes de que comenzara la guerra, con el número de kontraktniki estancado en poco más de 400k durante años a pesar de la intención declarada de aumentar su tamaño, y también un aumento en el número de unidades militares (dejando a muchos sin personal).

Shoigu 'resolvió' esto simplemente dejando de publicar estadísticas de reclutamiento de contratos alrededor de 2020. Agregue a eso, que algunos ciudadanos de Asia Central tienen derecho a servir como soldados contratados a cambio de la ciudadanía después de un contrato terminado.

Decenas de miles aceptaron ese trato cada año (particularmente los tayikos), pero es probable que esos números estén muy por debajo, ya que están aún menos motivados para pelear la guerra de Rusia por ellos.

Además, vivir en Rusia puede ser mejor que vivir en Tayikistán, pero este último sigue siendo mejor que estar muerto. Y en cualquier caso, la guerra podría terminar en un año, por lo que pueden permitirse el lujo de esperar.

Así que a los rusos les falta mano de obra, de eso no hay duda. Putin no quiere enviar reclutas, ni instaurar una movilización general. Preferiblemente, ni siquiera quiere usar rusos étnicos para luchar, eso está claro hasta ahora. Es muy consciente de los riesgos políticos.

Las minorías muertas son menos polémicas que los rusos étnicos muertos, y los 'voluntarios' muertos son menos polémicos que los reclutas muertos.

El hundimiento de Moskva ya causó contención ya que había reclutas a bordo (que la armada rusa supuestamente eliminó gradualmente en 2019, pero nuevamente, no pudieron reclutar suficientes soldados contratados para 'desperdiciarlos' como cocineros y limpiadores de cubierta)

En cuanto a Minusrus, sus números deben tratarse con cuidado. En primer lugar, se basan en el recuento ucraniano de muertos, que probablemente sea una sobreestimación. En segundo lugar, luego agregan el triple de ese número como bajas, que es una vieja regla general y no está claro qué tan bien se mantiene aquí.

Tercero, los números ucranianos no son rusos sino todos enemigos; Rusos, soldados DNR/LNR, kadyrovitas, mercenarios de Wagner, etc., por lo que no se pueden comparar directamente con el tamaño total de la fuerza militar o de invasión de Rusia, aunque lo hagan.






Thread by nmatavka: The Russian armed forces are 850-900k men, out of ... - PingThread


The Russian armed forces are 850-900k men, out of which about a 260k are conscripts (men aged 18-27 obligated to serve one year, 130-140k in two drafts in the spring and fall).



www.pingthread.com


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Puede, pero no me acaba de cuadrar



Los códigos parecen puestos con photoshop, han difuminado algo una esquina para que pille la textura de la foto de debajo pero eso no parece que esté impreso en el metal. Es que ni siguen la curvatura de la pieza.







EDIT del propio hilo del tweet ese, parecen haber copiado los datos del texto de unas fotos de un HARM







Galería de imágenes del misil auténtico, tampoco corresponde el tamaño relativo del texto sobre la aleta por ejemplo, pero vamos el texto para mi claramente potochopeado. Además ¿ con que avión lo iban a disparar ?.


----------



## ghawar (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (7 Ago 2022)

Como llegaron esos reclutas a Ucrania?

Lo explicaban en el artículo de Warontherocks.

De una brigada normal que puede tener un tercio de reclutas se extrae un BTG operativo que incluye solo profesionales, parece que no se alcanzaron los objetivos de contratación y en lugar de reducir el número de BTGs se decidió recortar personal e incluir algunos reclutas

Es posible que Putin no supiera realmente que había algunos reclutas en Ukr, nadie se atrevió o a decírselo


----------



## ghawar (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Casino (7 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los códigos parecen puestos con photoshop, han difuminado algo una esquina para que pille la textura de la foto de debajo pero eso no parece que esté impreso en el metal. Es que ni siguen la curvatura de la pieza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los israelíes ya emplearon los predecesores del HARM para dispararlos desde un camión. No sería extraño que esta generación de misiles ya pudiera lanzarse desde tierra. 
De ser así, son HIMARS.

Keres

No lo descartemos, parece plausible y sería un sistema de armas nuevo con el que experimentar en Ucrania. 
Si tiene éxito sería un paso más para neutralizar a la VVS.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> UP,que parece que ya ha entrado el subnormal de carrancas a floodear.



Yo ni me entero, lo tengo al ignore.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Ago 2022)

Reparaciones paco-Dimitri:

La resistencia ferroviaria ucraniana organizó un choque de dos trenes. Los equipos de reparación comenzaron a trabajar. Pero la grúa que intentaba volver a poner los vagones en los rieles golpeó y dañó un tren que pasaba  .
La estación de Barabinsk, región de Novosibirsk, estará cerrada por un tiempo y los trenes militares rusos no pueden pasar.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Ago 2022)

Severodonetsk, actualmente. Una mujer se acerca a ver su casa...


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Ago 2022)

Más abono para Ucrania.
Major Alexander Angulov was eliminated by Ukrainian Armed Forces.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Yo ni me entero, lo tengo al ignore.



Da igual que lo tengas en el ignore.

Ayer puso su corta-pega "ej que los HIMARS..." en 60 hilos en dos horas, de 14h a 16h

Consigue que todos los hilos de CMs rusos queden arriba.

Hay que reconocer que son creativos y están organizados.


----------



## At4008 (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2022)

Será algun mig que habia en los arsenales de ex-soviet que luego se hicieron seres de luz de la otan y los han entregado a ucrania.



ELVR dijo:


> Una duda ¿Cuál ha sido la plataforma lanzadora? Lo digo porque, hasta donde yo sé, no existe versión de lanzamiento terrestre. Y las aeronaves lanzadoras que lo tienen integrado son todas occidentales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2022)

esto es el oeste, los admin estan contando fajos de rublos



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Da igual que lo tengas en el ignore.
> 
> Ayer puso su corta-pega "ej que los HIMARS..." en 60 hilos en dos horas, de 14h a 16h
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2022)

amnesia internacional


----------



## At4008 (8 Ago 2022)

Los rusos de campo están orgullosos de su miserable vida.


----------



## keylargof (8 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Severodonetsk, actualmente. Una mujer se acerca a ver su casa...



Parece que no han dejado ni un sólo edificio sin desnazificar. De nuevo los ataques quirúrgicos ruskis asombran al mundo.


----------



## pep007 (8 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Parece que no han dejado ni un sólo edificio sin desnazificar. De nuevo los ataques quirúrgicos ruskis asombran al mundo.



Joder, puto dictador ruso zumbado. Muerete Putin. Sic semper tiranis.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Para calcular el volumen de lo explotado han debido utilizar el 'Mikrorus Ofis' porque el de verdad, el de Microsoft, ya casi no se puede encontrar en Rusia. Rusia se enfrenta a la escasez de licencias de Microsoft Office, según publica Izvestia.

1. Rusia miente siempre en todo. Ejemplo: proyectil de 155mm = 43kgs. 1 tonelada = 23 proyectiles. 45.000Tn = 1 Millón de proyectiles de 155mm. En Junio US suministró 36.000 proyectiles de 155mm. Dicen haber destruido 27 veces la cantidad suministrada. Sólo en Nykolaev


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Otro trofeo BTR-82A.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han rechazado los ataques enemigos en las direcciones de South Buh, Kramatorsk, Bakhmut y Sloviansk, y neutralizado un grupo de reconocimiento enemigo en la dirección de Bakhmut.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Un #HIMARS golpeó un sistema de misiles antiaéreos Pantsyr ubicado cerca de la planta hidroeléctrica en Nova Kakhovka. El ferrocarril a través del #Dnipro también fue destruido


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Nuestras fuerzas de defensa destruyeron las "fuerzas especiales de ocupación" y los almacenes de BC.


----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (8 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Muy bueno, esperaremos confirmacion grafica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un #HIMARS golpeó un sistema de misiles antiaéreos Pantsyr ubicado cerca de la planta hidroeléctrica en Nova Kakhovka. El ferrocarril a través del #Dnipro también fue destruido



Pues imagina que se rompa la presa


----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

Pocos incendios forestales hay un Ucrania a pesar de los cañonazos...aquí un mechero y se incendia media Castilla...


----------



## Covaleda (8 Ago 2022)

__





EE.UU. procesa a uno de los agentes de Putin en el asunto de Cataluña.


Alexander Ionov, que facilitó las primeras noticias falsas del Kremlin sobre el independentismo, se enfrenta a cinco años de prisión por una campaña similar en Norteamérica. El pájaro en cuestión. Estados Unidos sancionó y procesó la semana pasada a un abogado ruso y la organización...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y el mammon dios de la avaricia...
Los rusos si forman pequeñas comunidades en el extranjero pero para delinquir y lavar dinero, las mafias rusas establecidas en España como ej,



¿Qué habría forjado/creado en Rusia un Putin dedicado al estilo de Xi? ¿Qué lo hizo decidir servir a mammon en lugar de ser un gran servidor de/para Rusia y merecer plenamente el título de 'Putin el Grande'?







Vladimir Putin es un zar ruso del siglo XXI que manipula magistralmente la información, a los políticos occidentales y reduce a escombros las casas de quienes no se someten a su poder. Aunque comenzó como un adorador de Mammon, en su tercer mandato, Putin se sometió al libro de jugadas del estado ruso.

Los rusos no se definen por matryoshkas, balalaika, vodka, schi y troika. Durante muchos siglos, los rusos se han identificado con el estado.
El estado en cualquier forma que exista actualmente -zarista, comunista, cleptocracia- es necesariamente grande, todopoderoso, paternalista, benévolo. Siempre está expandiéndose para mostrar su destreza en busca de más siervos para adorarlo y nuevas tierras para los feudos de sus amos.

Los rusos individualmente están destinados a sufrir indefinidamente, a soportar las dificultades en silencio y sacrificar sus vidas y las de sus hijos e hijas en sumisión a la gloria del estado.

A cambio, a un siervo del estado se le concede el delirio de 'Alma Rusa', al que regala su propia individualidad pero que le proporciona un sentimiento de pertenencia a la nación de los héroes y mártires.

Esto hace que cada uno de ellos sea más que un simple mortal, sino un ser inmortal, integrado pasivamente en la grandeza eterna.
Este galimatías pseudorreligioso funciona solo en la medida en que una persona está físicamente presente en Rusia.

Un emigrado ruso se aferra a la ilusión del Alma Rusa (podría estar denunciando públicamente las atrocidades rusas en Ucrania mientras celebra internamente el poder del estado y los dignos sacrificios personales de los soldados de la Madre Patria), sin embargo, sin el árbitro final, el estado, finalmente pierde la sentido de cohesión.

A diferencia de las comunidades étnicas de judíos, coreanos, armenios, etc., los rusos no forman comunidades en el extranjero (a excepción de las sectas cristianas ortodoxas divididas) sin que el estado los ate agresivamente, no tienen nada en común: no comparten tradiciones, costumbres e incluso el idioma es un mero herramienta del estado para unir nacionalidades dispares.

Esta generación de emigrados puede glorificar o criticar el régimen de Putin, pero la próxima reencarnación del estado ruso y la consolidación social que logrará después de la muerte de Putin se les escapará por completo, ya que no compartirán mientras vivan en el extranjero. Su sentido de identidad será para siempre definitivamente por el reinado de Putin.







Un diputado de la Duma estatal exige encarcelar a los padres de los niños que se oponen a blandir la esvástica Z. También hace campaña para prohibir YouTube para que los niños lean libros.

Un ruso que vive en Motherland en 'emigración interna', que no se identifica con el estado, lleva una existencia claustrofóbica y solitaria rodeado de un pequeño grupo de amigos y familiares.

Hay millones de tales individuos dispersos por toda Rusia, una minoría silenciosa, pequeñas islas de humanos que quieren vivir una vida digna y libre










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ELVR (8 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Yo no sé si RUS está lanzando minas de mariposa (ya está Defensa de GB con sus likelys) pero sí sé que a día de hoy aun se siguen cobrando víctimas









The harrowing plight of children maimed in Afghanistan by landmines


It's estimated that there are up to 10 million landmines in Afghanistan, many of which are from a war with Russia that ended more than 25 years ago but left a cruel legacy which still punished children today.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Y una aclaración, hasta donde yo sé, estas minas no se diseñaron expresamente para atraer niños si no para ser lanzadas desde aeronaves (de ahí su forma) Otra cosa es que desde los 80 se hayan pasado por el forro todas las quejas internacionales


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Todo por la gloria de la madre patria y Putin, los rusos están destinados a sufrir y a soportar todas las dificultades que vengan, sacrificar sus vidas si es necesario y las de sus hijos por la gloria del estado y Putin

*La capacidad de los rusos para comprar alimentos se ha derrumbado a mínimos de varios años*

El poder adquisitivo de los ingresos de los rusos en 2022 cayó en 18 de los 24 productos alimenticios básicos, informó Rosstat en el informe de julio "Sobre la situación socioeconómica" del país.

Aunque el ingreso real disponible de la población, según la agencia, cayó solo un 0,8% -menos que durante la crisis de la pandemia- en términos del volumen físico de alimentos que la familia promedio puede comprar, la gente se empobreció rápidamente a niveles que las estadísticas muestran. no visto desde hace más de 10 años.

Entonces, si en 2021 el ingreso per cápita promedio podía comprar 851,8 kg de papas por mes, entonces en el pasado, solo 709,8. En cuanto a las patatas, los rusos se han empobrecido al mínimo desde 2011, según las estadísticas.

Además, el poder adquisitivo de los ingresos del repollo cayó a un mínimo de 11 años: se podían comprar 565,6 kg con un ingreso promedio frente a los 1283,7 kg del año anterior.

En cuanto al precio del arroz, la harina, el pan blanco y negro, los fideos, la margarina y la mantequilla, las personas se han empobrecido hasta los niveles más bajos de toda la historia de las observaciones (desde 2011).

El año pasado, el ingreso promedio fue de 427,4 kg de arroz, 823,1 kg de harina, 423,9 kg de fideos y 54,2 kg de mantequilla. Ahora - 390,1 kg, 769,3 kg, 387,9 kg y 50,4 kg, respectivamente.

De acuerdo con la capacidad de comprar carne de res (88,6 kg), las personas retrocedieron hasta 2012, pollo (217,2 kg) y zanahorias (647,1 kg), hasta 2015. El poder adquisitivo del ingreso promedio para el azúcar cayó a su nivel más bajo desde 2016, y para el té y la sal desde 2017.

Habiendo exhalado después del primer impacto, cuando el rublo se derrumbó, los precios subieron en un mes a un nivel récord desde 1999 y el Banco Central congeló los depósitos en moneda extranjera, los consumidores rusos se desanimaron: el 35% de su situación financiera empeoró, uno de cada cinco espera empeorará aún más, mostró una encuesta FOM de julio para TSB RF. 

El 8% admitió que ni siquiera tiene dinero para la comida, y el 22% está en una situación cercana al cuartel, cuando tiene dinero para la comida, pero no hay nada para comprar ropa y zapatos.

La demanda de los consumidores aún no se está recuperando, dice Natalia Orlova, economista jefe de Alfa-Bank. Las ventas minoristas cayeron un 9,6% en junio tras un 9,8% en mayo. Y eso a pesar de que la caída de las importaciones se ha ralentizado, apunta Orlova: del 50% en abril al 30% en junio, según Alfa-Bank.

La situación en el mercado laboral aún es estable: el desempleo está cerca de mínimos históricos. Pero esto no es por mucho tiempo: más de mil empresas extranjeras abandonaron Rusia, donde en total trabajan 5 millones de personas, estiman economistas de la Universidad de Yale. Una ola de despidos les espera en el otoño. Se avecinan reducciones en la metalurgia, la construcción, el comercio mayorista y la logística, advirtió la semana pasada el titular del Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico, Maxim Reshetnikov.









Способность россиян покупать еду рухнула до многолетних минимумов - The Moscow Times на русском


Покупательная способность доходов россиян в 2022 году упала по 18 из 24 базовых продовольственных тов




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Da igual que lo tengas en el ignore.
> 
> Ayer puso su corta-pega "ej que los HIMARS..." en 60 hilos en dos horas, de 14h a 16h
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues up!  
Y esto lo consiente el administrador?


----------



## Nicors (8 Ago 2022)

100.000 coréanos “voluntarios” lucharan contra la Europa blanca, traídos por la Puta madre Rusia.









Ucrania: Miles de “voluntarios” norcoreanos podrían llegar pronto a Donbass. – Galaxia Militar


El pasado mes de julio, tras Rusia y Siria, Corea del Norte reconoció oficialmente como países independientes a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk, las dos regiones separatistas prorrusas del sureste de Ucrania actualmente ocupadas por las fuerzas rusas




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Una prueba de la restauración rusa en Abjasia

A la izquierda - "liberado" de los "fascistas" georgianos y "restaurado por Rusia resort Abjasia. A la derecha está el balneario Batumi de los "fascistas" georgianos. Todas las "victorias" de Rusia son similares a Abjasia.



Las Kuriles están en ruinas. región de Kaliningrado a cualquier tierra de Alemania - como a la luna. Abjasia, Osetia, LDNR - mendigos. Los países de Europa del Este controlados por la URSS son aún más pobres que sus vecinos occidentales. Nunca hemos traído prosperidad a ninguna parte. Pero todavía anhelamos nuevos territorios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> 100.000 coréanos “voluntarios” lucharan contra la Europa blanca, traídos por la Puta madre Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y supongo que vendrán con sus 100000 uniformes cascos y cien mil aks y 400000 cargadores ..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2022)

Los rusos ya les tienen tirria insuperable a los Polacos por como han boosteado su prosperidad desde que están en el eje de bien, pero estos no dejan de ser catolicos, es decir como una especie de raza tocada por los angeles, por lo que era esperable que prosperaran lejos del kremlin. Ahora, va a ser altamente nutritivo el como ucrania, a la que los rusos han tratado siempre como a la hez y por ello se sienten más proximos, prospere de verdad y converja con el eje del bien, meandoles en la cara a la horda de oro con sus calles asfaltadas y limpias.



paconan dijo:


> Una prueba de la restauración rusa en Abjasia
> 
> A la izquierda - "liberado" de los "fascistas" georgianos y "restaurado por Rusia resort Abjasia. A la derecha está el balneario Batumi de los "fascistas" georgianos. Todas las "victorias" de Rusia son similares a Abjasia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Yo no sé si RUS está lanzando minas de mariposa (ya está Defensa de GB con sus likelys) pero sí sé que a día de hoy aun se siguen cobrando víctimas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mediocre, tendenciosa y odiadora prensa de sudamérica y cómo no?:RT se hacen eco. Me sorprende la grandísima actividad prorrusa y odio visceral a occidente. Es increíble.
Esto denota el tradicional éxito kremlinita en esas naciones.

Con el pétalo de una bomba

Ucrania lanza en Donetsk minas terrestres prohibidas internacionalmente

Ucrania lanza numerosas minas terrestres antipersonales prohibidas internacionalmente contra barrios poblados de Donetsk

Ucrania lanza minas antipersonales prohibidas contra Donetsk


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Una prueba de la restauración rusa en Abjasia
> 
> A la izquierda - "liberado" de los "fascistas" georgianos y "restaurado por Rusia resort Abjasia. A la derecha está el balneario Batumi de los "fascistas" georgianos. Todas las "victorias" de Rusia son similares a Abjasia.
> 
> ...



Dales a los japoneses las kuriles y vuelve dentro de un par de años...
Rusia es como un gran cubo de mierda donde defeca Moscú, lo demás es tierra quemada.


----------



## Cuscarejo (8 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y supongo que vendrán con sus 100000 uniformes cascos y cien mil aks y 400000 cargadores ..



En cuanto pongan un pie fuera de Corea del Norte, ríete tú de los que saltan la valla de Ceuta.


----------



## keylargof (8 Ago 2022)

Se está comentando que el oficial orco a cargo de la central nuclear de Zaporiya ha amenazado con volarla. Un tal Major General Vasilyev. Al parecer la central habría sido minada y el Mayor General retrasado mental ha dicho que la central "será rusa o tierra quemada".

No he encontrado fuentes fiables que hablen al respecto por lo que lo dejo en standby. Este acto provocaría la entrada de la OTAN y la retirada de apoyos de sus socios, no creo que sean tan jodidamente subnormales, pero siendo rusos uno nunca está seguro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se está comentando que el oficial orco a cargo de la central nuclear de Zaporiya ha amenazado con volarla. Un tal Major General Vasilyev. Al parecer la central habría sido minada y el Mayor General retrasado mental ha dicho que la central "será rusa o tierra quemada".
> 
> No he encontrado fuentes fiables que hablen al respecto por lo que lo dejo en standby. Este acto provocaría la entrada de la OTAN y la retirada de apoyos de sus socios, no creo que sean tan jodidamente subnormales, pero siendo rusos uno nunca está seguro.



harai falta mucho explosivo para volar los 4 metros de espesor de hormigon que tiene un reactor


----------



## Evangelion (8 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se está comentando que el oficial orco a cargo de la central nuclear de Zaporiya ha amenazado con volarla. Un tal Major General Vasilyev. Al parecer la central habría sido minada y el Mayor General retrasado mental ha dicho que la central "será rusa o tierra quemada".
> 
> No he encontrado fuentes fiables que hablen al respecto por lo que lo dejo en standby. Este acto provocaría la entrada de la OTAN y la retirada de apoyos de sus socios, no creo que sean tan jodidamente subnormales, pero siendo rusos uno nunca está seguro.



Volar una central nuclear a pocos centenares de kilometros de Crimea y de tu propia frontera....que podría salir mal para tu propio pais.


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (8 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se está comentando que el oficial orco a cargo de la central nuclear de Zaporiya ha amenazado con volarla. Un tal Major General Vasilyev. Al parecer la central habría sido minada y el Mayor General retrasado mental ha dicho que la central "será rusa o tierra quemada".
> 
> No he encontrado fuentes fiables que hablen al respecto por lo que lo dejo en standby. Este acto provocaría la entrada de la OTAN y la retirada de apoyos de sus socios, no creo que sean tan jodidamente subnormales, pero siendo rusos uno nunca está seguro.



Los rusos dirán que han sido los ucranianos con los himars, luego a los dos días que la han volado sin querer. Siguen la máxima de difama que siempre algo queda.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## favelados (8 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> harai falta mucho explosivo para volar los 4 metros de espesor de hormigon que tiene un reactor



Basta volar los generadores que refrigeran el circuito...

Menos mal que GreenPis ha tomado ya cartas en el asunto sacando un comunicado equidistante ..


----------



## Cuscarejo (8 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Basta volar los generadores que refrigeran el circuito...
> 
> Menos mal que GreenPis ha tomado ya cartas en el asunto sacando un comunicado equidistante ..



Otros hijos de puta comprados en rublos, como los de Amnistía Internacional. Estamos podridos hasta el tuétano.
Espero con ansia una purga de apesebrados después de esta guerra.


----------



## uberales (8 Ago 2022)

Una cosa buena de que usen la central esa como almacén los rusos, es que pones varios drones a un par de kilómetros y tiro al pato según salen los camiones. Es mayor la cagada encerrarse ahí, que ir creando almacenes pequeños en ciertas zonas. Se han frenado a sí mismos los rusos, hay que ser idiota...


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se está comentando que el oficial orco a cargo de la central nuclear de Zaporiya ha amenazado con volarla. Un tal Major General Vasilyev. Al parecer la central habría sido minada y el Mayor General retrasado mental ha dicho que la central "será rusa o tierra quemada".
> 
> No he encontrado fuentes fiables que hablen al respecto por lo que lo dejo en standby. Este acto provocaría la entrada de la OTAN y la retirada de apoyos de sus socios, no creo que sean tan jodidamente subnormales, pero siendo rusos uno nunca está seguro.



Con pinzas pero los veo capaces de hacerlo,


*Terrorismo nuclear en el trabajo: los militares rusos han declarado su disposición a volar la ZNPP minada*

Los rusos no ocultan sus planes y ya chantajean abiertamente al mundo entero, declarando la plantación de la mina Zaporizhzhya NPP y su disposición a volarla.

En su declaración de hoy, *el jefe de las fuerzas de defensa radiológica, química y biológica de la federación rusa, mayor general valeriy vasyliev,* quien actualmente comanda la guarnición de la ZNPP, dijo _que “habrá tierra rusa o un desierto abrasado”.

«Como saben, hemos plantado minas en todas las instalaciones importantes de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. Y no ocultamos esto al enemigo. Les advertimos. El enemigo sabe que la planta será rusa o de nadie. Estamos preparados para las consecuencias de este paso. Y vosotros, guerreros – libertadores, debéis comprender que no hay otra opción. ¡Y en caso de recibir la orden más severa, debemos cumplirla con honor!»_

Anteriormente, *el representante del servicio de prensa del Departamento Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, Andriy Yusov* , informó que el departamento ha *confirmado información sobre la minería de las unidades de energía ZNPP por parte de las tropas rusas.*
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.





"Habrá tierra rusa, o un desierto abrasado", el general de división Vasilyev, comandante
de la guarnición de ZNPP.
Jefe de las tropas de protección radiológica, química y biológica de las Fuerzas
Armadas de RF. el comandante de la guarnición de la central nuclear liberada de Zaporozhye,
el general de división Valery Vasilyev, se dirigió a los soldados. Damos un
fragmento de un llamamiento a la guarnición. Como respuesta al pánico producido por
organizaciones "internacionales" financiadas por Occidente como el OIEA
"Todos ustedes entienden que hay una guerra en curso por el derecho a la existencia del pueblo
ruso. Por nuestro derecho a vivir en paz y armonía con todos. Pero si el Occidente
colectivo nos niega este derecho, si las armas, los mercenarios y los instructores estadounidenses
se utilizan para apoderarse de los territorios que ya hemos podido liberar, estamos
listos para una variedad de escenarios.
Esta estación fue construida por el pueblo ruso para todos los hermanos eslavos. Ahora
los nazis han decidido descomunizar nuestro pasado común. Por lo tanto, habrá tierra
libre rusa, ¡o un desierto abrasado! Y ustedes, los soldados del gran ejército ruso,
deben estar listos para cumplir una orden importante.
Como saben, hemos extraído todas las instalaciones importantes de la central
nuclear de Zaporozhye. Y no lo escondemos del enemigo. Les advertimos. El enemigo sabe que la
estación será rusa o de nadie. Estamos preparados para las consecuencias de este paso.
Y vosotros, guerreros-libertadores, debéis comprender que no tenemos otro
camino. ¡Y si hay la orden más dura, debemos cumplirla con honor!".


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ya no tienen donde almacenarlo y lo queman , mientras hay un montón de ciudades y pueblos en Rusia sin acceso al gas
> Mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende del gas y petróleo que se vende a Europa,
> 
> 
> ...



joder, un plan perfecto y sin fisuras

si no lo vendo, le pego fuego
menudos pasapiseros están hechos los ruski... bueno, pasagaseros


----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Por twitter circula esto, en el video se ven 9

Convoy HIMARS en Focsani en #Romania 300km de la frontera con #Ukraine


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Dudo mucho que se pueda reparar solo metiendo cemento ....


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se pueda reparar solo metiendo cemento ....



Correcto hay zonas en que el mallazo esta roto, eso no se arregla con cemento. Este puente debe tener sus años en algunos de los modernos no solo es acero sino que tiene una tensión con lo que la estructura es mucho más fuerte. Si los pilares aguantan es remplazar esa sección, pero esta misma noche hay un video de un ataque contra los equipos de reparación


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> harai falta mucho explosivo para volar los 4 metros de espesor de hormigon que tiene un reactor



Un batallón de mongolos y con mucho tiempo, es capaz de todo.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Ago 2022)

el ataque a los equipos de reparación del puente


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se pueda reparar solo metiendo cemento ....



Déjalos que le metan peso muerto al puente metiendo hormigón en masa a saco. Cuando lo carguen con los tanques. caerán todos al río. Aquí en burbuja hay " Hingenieros " que reparan eso en media mañana con resina y un hilti.


----------



## favelados (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (8 Ago 2022)

Imágenes de la central , solo a los rusos se les podía ocurrir utilizar como escudo una nuclear para almacenar tropas y vehículos


----------



## keylargof (8 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes de la central , solo a los rusos se les podía ocurrir utilizar como escudo una nuclear para almacenar tropas y vehículos



Ya algunos llevamos desde febrero diciendo que Rusia es un pueblo realmente subnormal, a niveles extremos. En ningún otro país del mundo se haría una cosa así, quizá los follacabras, pero con el rechazo de la gente normal, que callaría por terror.

Pero en Rusia te aseguro que el 90% del país estará pensando "es para desnazificar gñe, gñe" o "pues nos morimos todos gñe, gñe".

Señores nos estamos enfrentando a gente realmente muy subnormal. Esto sólo tiene una solución, no podemos estar toda la vida esperando a que esta recua de tarados mentales haga una de las suyas.

El mundo necesita deshacerse de Rusia de una vez por todas.


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Ago 2022)

Anécdota acaecida hace años. Parking de 4 plantas, con vigilantes y eso. Entro un Ruso de accionista, pues el tío llegaba borracho y dejaba el coche donde le pillaba ocupando 2 o 3 plazas, una vez dejó el coche ocupando mi plaza y la de al lado. Los vigilantes ya no sabían donde meterse. Nadie lo entendía cuando la explicación era obvia, los rusos son unos subnormales hijos de puta y ya, no hay más.

No se como acabó el tema porque me cambié de piso y por ende de parking.


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Día 166 de mi guerra de 3 días. Han reforzado Kherson, por lo que Ucrania voló los puentes que los abastecen, creando un campo de prisioneros de guerra autónomo. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega. 


PD:
Lo de este foro es de verguenza, que esta pasando?, la moderación ni está ni se espera
Ahí tenéis al bot ruso "Guarrancas" flodeando a placer
El Calvopez comiendo plátanos


----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (8 Ago 2022)

esto se tendria que confirmar, la foto es de una feria o un evento


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Mina de mariposa: Se activa con 5 kg de presión.
Los efectos: pérdida de brazos, piernas o muerte.
Totalmente prohibida.
También se le conoce como mina de pétalo y se suele pintar de vivos colores para llamar la atención y cogerla con las manos darle un puntapié...
En las ciudades son devastadores los efectos en población civil, principalmente niños que curiosean con ellas.


----------



## favelados (8 Ago 2022)

La diferencia es que los Jimars tienen ya preparado un cargador escondido en la segunda y tercera posición...

Himars dispara y huye y cuando llega al segundo punto en cinco minutos está listo para disparsr


----------



## ELVR (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Día 166 de mi guerra de 3 días. Han reforzado Kherson, por lo que Ucrania voló los puentes que los abastecen, creando un campo de prisioneros de guerra autónomo. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.
> 
> 
> PD:
> ...



El chiste no es original, ya hacía uno parecido la prensa soviética respecto a las tropas alemanas que se quedaron plantadas en Crimea sin retirarse por la cabezonería de Hiler.

Aparte no sufra mucho usted por -guarrancas que al momento de escribir estas líneas los hilos subidos por él ya van bajando por la 2ª página. Deben de haberle dado algún descanso para la arepa y una meadita.


----------



## ELVR (8 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto se tendria que confirmar, la foto es de una feria o un evento



La imagen pertenece a esta galería de Flickr:



E insisto, sigo sin ver cómo han llegado a atacar blancos terrestres unos misiles anti-radiación que sólo pueden lanzarse desde aeronaves occidentales.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto se tendria que confirmar, la foto es de una feria o un evento




El avión de la foto es un F-18 y eso NO ha participado en la guerra de Ucrania, 101% seguro, porque se habría liado un cristo internacional de cojones.

Lo más probable es que o se haya adaptado alguno de los cazas donados para que puedan usar ese misil, o se ha adaptado para ser lanzado desde tierra.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

La noticia es la del Baykar, obviad la primera que se me pega en el enlace...


----------



## keylargof (8 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto se tendria que confirmar, la foto es de una feria o un evento



El catálogo de armas de los usanos debe ser como una guía telefónica. Es acojonante, tienen de todo.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

La administración Biden acaba de aprobar otros mil millones de dólares en transferencias de armas a Ucrania. El total transferido a Ucrania desde el comienzo de la administración es ahora de 9.800 millones de dólares.

Esta lista incluye elementos que pueden resultar útiles en una ofensiva ucraniana:


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

ALCANCE PROFUNDO: El amigo y colega J. comme JéJé 
@HeliosRunner
ha publicado este 'mapa de alcance' de un sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS colocado hipotéticamente. Altamente móvil, una batería HIAMRS podría operar en cualquier lugar de este círculo y alcanzar objetivos RU desde Kherson hasta Donetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

¿MAS BASURA? 
@RALee85
informa que RU está enviando tanques T-80BV desde Tatarstán. El 29 de julio, el sitio OSINT Oryx ha confirmado la pérdida de 170 T-80 rusos. Desde APL, se han perdido 57 T-80U rusos, de ese número, solo 15 fueron destruidos, 42 fueron abandonados por sus tripulaciones RU.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Ago 2022)

Los reflectores de radar instalados por el ejército de Rusia no han servido de nada para proteger los puentes u otras instalaciones. Es como si estuvieran utilizando viejos manuales de los años 80s, o por aparentar hacer algo, o x simple desesperación.


----------



## paconan (8 Ago 2022)

Los diabéticos lo van a pasar mal

La insulina comenzó a desaparecer de las farmacias rusas Los medicamentos extranjeros no se importan y la producción nacional se encuentra en sus últimas etapas debido a la falta de componentes importados. 



Y los borrachos también
*La planta de vodka más grande de Rusia es arrebatada por deudas*








Крупнейший водочный завод в России забирают за долги - The Moscow Times на русском


«Альфа-банк» требует взыскать три завода с крупнейшего производителя алкоголя ГК «Руст» за долг




www.moscowtimes.eu





*La producción de alcohol colapsó en Rusia*








В России рухнуло производство алкоголя - The Moscow Times на русском


В июле 2022 года производство алкоголя в России упало на 19,5%, до 16,87 млн декалитров (дал) по сравнен




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## asakopako (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los diabéticos lo van a pasar mal
> 
> La insulina comenzó a desaparecer de las farmacias rusas Los medicamentos extranjeros no se importan y la producción nacional se encuentra en sus últimas etapas debido a la falta de componentes importados.
> 
> ...



Lo de la insulina les da más o menos igual. Pero lo del vodka es muy muy serio. Si colapsa el alcohol colapsa Rusia entera como fichas de dominó. Al igual que en España sólo sale la gente a la calle a protestar por cosas de fútbol, como les quites el vodka (o anticongelante) a los rusos se puede liar pardísima. De guerra civil.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

Recientemente posteé sobre la posible protección en ciudades de ucrania sobre la efectiva y carísima Iron Dome.
Lo comento porque los rusos, parece están dedicándose a sembrar, más si cabe, el terror entre la población civil.
He aquí el mapa de alarmas antiaéreas en TODA Ucrania, es increíble. 
El mover a millones de personas a que se escondan corriendo, a trompicones, transportar a inválidos, evacuar hospitales, maternidades de reciente y triste recuerdo en agujeros ante una posible caída de misiles a cualquier hora del dia o de la noche es inhumano y sólo justificable por mentes retorcidas tratando de hacer el mayor daño posible entre la gente inocente no combatiente, es un ataque directo a los hijos, madres y abuelos de toda la juventud que se bate el cobre en las trincheras.

Por otra parte, la falta de cadencia artillera en la zona de Kherson ha bajado bastante y en la zona del Dombas se ha reanudado porque los rusos no saben hacer otra cosa más que intentar machacar con artillería en plan bestia y cuando les tiran un simple misil inteligente que invariablemente les destroza algo importante se quedan como... WTF??????
Definitivamente esta gente no es de este mundo, han emergido desde los infiernos y allí hay que devolverlos.


----------



## UNKAS (8 Ago 2022)

El corte de suministro de gas ruso a Europa causando problemas a ambos lados del tubo. 

En el lado europeo ya sabemos, a buscar desesperadamente proveedores, USA forrándose, Alemania crujiendo por los cuatro costados, España está ahí ahí, con posibilidades de ganancia en el rio revuelto comunitario del gas, regasificadoras y tal...

Por el lado ruso, han puesto el tapón a las tuberías que fluyen a Occidente. Como la extracción de gas no para, ahora debería fluir hacia Oriente para compensar el corte a la UE. Pero no, entre la falta de conexiones adecuadas, competencia y que los chinos siempre sospechan de todo, por ahora no hay salida por ahí. Los rusos no están sacando la tajada que le correspondería con estos precios, vende menos y con rebaja.

Mientras, el gas sigue llegando y apretando la tubería taponada, mal rollo...solución? Un clásico de burbuja: "¡antes le pego fuego!"

*La NASA revela que Putin está quemando el gas que ha dejado de enviar a Europa*















La NASA revela que Putin está quemando el gas que no envía a Europa


Con toda la Unión Europea




www.20minutos.es


----------



## moncton (8 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo de la insulina les da más o menos igual. Pero lo del vodka es muy muy serio. Si colapsa el alcohol colapsa Rusia entera como fichas de dominó. Al igual que en España sólo sale la gente a la calle a protestar por cosas de fútbol, como les quietes el vodka (o anticongelante) a los rusos se puede liar pardísima. De guerra civil.



Hace unas semanas salian noticias de que faltaba azucar en los super rusos, que si los rusos lo usaban mucho para hacer conservas y demas...

Se lo comente a mi pareja polaca y se escojono en mi cara

Que el azucar lo usan para fermerntarlo y destilarlo y hacer vodka casero


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los diabéticos lo van a pasar mal
> 
> La insulina comenzó a desaparecer de las farmacias rusas Los medicamentos extranjeros no se importan y la producción nacional se encuentra en sus últimas etapas debido a la falta de componentes importados.
> 
> ...



Ahora empezarán a destilarlo de forma casera pero masivamente, van a acabar con el cerebro más destrozado si cabe por contaminación metílica.
Tambien pueden beberse líquido anticongelante que es más suave que el vodka.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los rusos ya les tienen tirria insuperable a los Polacos por como han boosteado su prosperidad desde que están en el eje de bien, pero estos no dejan de ser catolicos, es decir como una especie de raza tocada por los angeles, por lo que era esperable que prosperaran lejos del kremlin. Ahora, va a ser altamente nutritivo el como ucrania, a la que los rusos han tratado siempre como a la hez y por ello se sienten más proximos, prospere de verdad y converja con el eje del bien, meandoles en la cara a la horda de oro con sus calles asfaltadas y limpias.



Los Polacos, al principio de la invasión rusa dijeron eso de "Rusia invade Ucrania?, sujétame el cubata!" menos mal que no se lanzó pues les recordaron la mierda esa de la OTAN y tal, incluso Alemánia se negó rotundamente a que les enviasen sus Mig que coleccionaban polvo.
Jolín con Alemania, parece un Troll.


----------



## Casino (8 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Hace unas semanas salian noticias de que faltaba azucar en los super rusos, que si los rusos lo usaban mucho para hacer conservas y demas...
> 
> Se lo comente a mi pareja polaca y se escojono en mi cara
> 
> Que el azucar lo usan para fermerntarlo y destilarlo y hacer vodka casero




El ruso medio es el ejemplo paradigmático de lonchafinista, puede tener Vd. la certeza que el azúcar no lo usará para hacer vodka, para eso es suficiente usar mondas de patata o maíz en grano y lo sabe perfectamente.


----------



## moncton (8 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El ruso medio es el ejemplo paradigmático de lonchafinista, puede tener Vd. la certeza que el azúcar no lo usará para hacer vodka, para eso es suficiente usar mondas de patata o maíz en grano y lo sabe perfectamente.



En un apuro de puede usar patata o maiz, pero lo mas rapido y que da mejor rendimiento es el azucar

5 kilos de azucar e agua, le metes turbo yeast y en 72 horas tienes un fermentado a 20% de alcohol, destilas dos veces y te pones en 80% 

La patata y el maiz hay que gelatinizarlo y meterle enzimas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La administración Biden acaba de aprobar otros mil millones de dólares en transferencias de armas a Ucrania. El total transferido a Ucrania desde el comienzo de la administración es ahora de 9.800 millones de dólares.
> 
> Esta lista incluye elementos que pueden resultar útiles en una ofensiva ucraniana:



si ucrania casualmente ha pagado en ORO unos 10 billones de dolares


----------



## Casino (8 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En un apuro de puede usar patata o maiz, pero lo mas rapido y que da mejor rendimiento es el azucar
> 
> 5 kilos de azucar e agua, le metes turbo yeast y en 72 horas tienes un fermentado a 20% de alcohol, destilas dos veces y te pones en 80%
> 
> La patata y el maiz hay que gelatinizarlo y meterle enzimas




Se puede hacer alcohol con el azúcar pero al precio que está sale mucho más económico empleando patata o grano.
Y aunque se puede, eso no es vodka.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En un apuro de puede usar patata o maiz, pero lo mas rapido y que da mejor rendimiento es el azucar
> 
> 5 kilos de azucar e agua, le metes turbo yeast y en 72 horas tienes un fermentado a 20% de alcohol, destilas dos veces y te pones en 80%
> 
> La patata y el maiz hay que gelatinizarlo y meterle enzimas



Habra que empezar a ver por cuántos metros cúbicos de gas les podemos cambiar un litro de alcohol.


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

El gobierno ucraniano oculta y desinforma sobre sus cifras de bajas. Por tanto no podemos saber de forma directa cuales son las bajas. Pero si de forma indirecta. Y diversos medios llevan tiempo dedicados a ello. Uno de ellos es Lost Armour Osint. Rastreando de forma metódica en las necrológicas y otras fuentes, averigua que ucrania ha perdido 960 oficiales hasta la fecha. Basándose en ese dato, y en la estadística, se aclaran otros:

La estadística dice que:
-mueren 25 soldados por cada oficial, que por cada muerto hay 3 heridos y otros 3 prisioneros, y que el 9% de los heridos es imposible que vuelvan al frente. 
-que cuando una unidad pierde el 25% de su personal, esa unidad está tan degradada que tiene que retirarse. Y que cuando un ejército pierde el 35% de su personal, ese ejército está tan degradado que tiene que rendirse.
-que un ejército puede ocultar sus miserias mientras las bajas no superen los 100k; a partir de ese punto se hace imposible ocultar la mierda.

Por tanto, a partir de la cifra de 960 oficiales muertos, ucrania ha tenido 25k muertos, 75k heridos y 7k heridos que nunca regresarán al servicio. En total ucrania tiene 32k de bajas irreversibles. Y 68k de bajas reversibles.

La estadística también nos dice que debería haber 100k prisioneros ucranianos. Pero las fuentes rusas afirman que Rusia ha tomado 7k prisioneros. Y las fuentes rusas siempre están hinchadas; por tanto la cifra real seguramente es mucho más baja.

A partir de estos datos se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones:
-Ucrania ha cruzado la barra de las 100k bajas. Este es el momento en que tendrían que salir a flote las miserias. Sin embargo de momento no se ven.
-El ejército ucraniano ronda los 700k de personal. Por tanto sus bajas totales son del 15% y sus bajas irreversibles son del 4.5%. Por tanto el ejército ucra podría haber encajado el doble de bajas sin que su integridad peligrase.
-El escasísimo número de prisioneros solo puede explicarse si la moral en el campo ucra es altísima. En estos casos la estadística nos dice que tales unidades siguen luchando incluso cuando han perdido el 70% de su personal. Por tanto las bajas de ucrania tendrían que haber sido de 490k para que tuvieran que rendirse.

Analizar la situación del ejército ruso es largo y no lo voy a hacer. Pero se resume en desastre total.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si enjuician también a toda la cúpula indepe, que allí sí que cumplen toda la sentencia. Y Bélgica no tiene huevos a decir que no.


----------



## Nuzzo (8 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Habrán sido aviones entregados a Ucraina de algun pais de NATO o tambien pueden ser versiones experimentales lanzadas usando HIMARS



Ya está, acaban de confirmarlo - Ucraina lanza los AGM-88 usando sus aviones.


Minuto 28 aqui
Pentagon Estimates Russian Casualties Between 70-80K in Ukraine War


----------



## Casino (8 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Ya está, acaban de confirmarlo - Ucraina lanza los AGM-88 usando sus aviones.
> 
> 
> Minuto 28 aqui
> Pentagon Estimates Russian Casualties Between 70-80K in Ukraine War





Lo que significa que Ucrania tiene operativa su fuerza aérea. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano oculta y desinforma sobre sus cifras de bajas. Por tanto no podemos saber de forma directa cuales son las bajas. Pero si de forma indirecta. Y diversos medios llevan tiempo dedicados a ello. Uno de ellos es Lost Armour Osint. Rastreando de forma metódica en las necrológicas y otras fuentes, averigua que ucrania ha perdido 960 oficiales hasta la fecha. Basándose en ese dato, y en la estadística, se aclaran otros:
> 
> La estadística dice que:
> -mueren 25 soldados por cada oficial, que por cada muerto hay 3 heridos y otros 3 prisioneros, y que el 9% de los heridos es imposible que vuelvan al frente.
> ...



se nota la cosa de la otan,con tener chaleco antibalas y demas cosas de kevlar...hace mas bajas recuperables..


----------



## Nicors (8 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Ya está, acaban de confirmarlo - Ucraina lanza los AGM-88 usando sus aviones.
> 
> 
> Minuto 28 aqui
> Pentagon Estimates Russian Casualties Between 70-80K in Ukraine War



Me alucinan las ruedas de prensa en eeuu comparadas con las de España, cuando las hacen.


----------



## Nuzzo (8 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano oculta y desinforma sobre sus cifras de bajas. Por tanto no podemos saber de forma directa cuales son las bajas. Pero si de forma indirecta. Y diversos medios llevan tiempo dedicados a ello. Uno de ellos es Lost Armour Osint. Rastreando de forma metódica en las necrológicas y otras fuentes, averigua que ucrania ha perdido 960 oficiales hasta la fecha. Basándose en ese dato, y en la estadística, se aclaran otros:
> 
> La estadística dice que:
> -mueren 25 soldados por cada oficial, que por cada muerto.....



Esto no es una estadística sino un modelo matemático

Hay el siguiente problema - hay muchisimas bajas de oficiales causados por misiles que golpean en la retraguardia de Ucraina, algo que no puede afectar los soldados rasos, es decir un oficial no va rodeado de 25 soldados como guardaespaldas.

Respecto a las bajas por rendición - con el uso de la artilleria los ucrainos o mueren o se retiran al a siguiente fortificacion. No es posible sacar la bandera blanca si te golpean desde 20 kilometros.


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Ya está, acaban de confirmarlo - Ucraina lanza los AGM-88 usando sus aviones.
> 
> 
> Minuto 28 aqui
> Pentagon Estimates Russian Casualties Between 70-80K in Ukraine War



Habla textualmente de "misiles antirradiación que pueden ser disparados desde los aviones ucranianos".

Lo que me parece más probable es:

1) Los ucranianos han recibido algún avión de la era soviética de algún país del antiguo bloque oriental modificado para utilizar AGM-88 o han modificado algunos de los que tienen con asistencia estadounidense.
2) Los EE.UU. han realizado algún intercambio de cromos con paises que tengan material ruso misiles antirradiación Kh-31 que si pueden disparar por ejemplo los Su-24 ucranianos.

¿ Porque puede referirse al punto dos y no al uno ? pues por unas declaraciones del ministro de defensa Oleksiy Reznikov en las que dice textualmente:



> Con base en este nivel de confianza, continuaremos recibiendo asistencia. Y ciertamente vieron el paquete anunciado, si no me equivoco, por $270 millones con la firma del presidente de los Estados Unidos de que obtendremos cuatro HIMARS más, *obtendremos misiles anti-radar especiales que teníamos antes*. Esto nos permitirá a ustedes y a mí destruir efectivamente su sistema de radar (el del enemigo), esencialmente cegando al enemigo, lo que nos dará la oportunidad de obtener una ventaja para una contraofensiva”, dijo Reznikov.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los diabéticos lo van a pasar mal
> 
> La insulina comenzó a desaparecer de las farmacias rusas Los medicamentos extranjeros no se importan y la producción nacional se encuentra en sus últimas etapas debido a la falta de componentes importados.
> 
> ...



El día que a los españoles nos dejen si cerveza, arde Troya.


----------



## ghawar (8 Ago 2022)

"La cacería nocturna de las Fuerzas Armadas comenzó con las instalaciones militares de los ocupantes en Nova Kakhovka."


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Esto no es una estadística sino un modelo matemático
> 
> Hay el siguiente problema - hay muchisimas bajas de oficiales causados por misiles que golpean en la retraguardia de Ucraina, algo que no puede afectar los soldados rasos, es decir un oficial no va rodeado de 25 soldados como guardaespaldas.
> 
> Respecto a las bajas por rendición - con el uso de la artilleria los ucrainos o mueren o se retiran al a siguiente fortificacion. No es posible sacar la bandera blanca si te golpean desde 20 kilometros.



¿Y eso que significa?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los diabéticos lo van a pasar mal
> 
> La insulina comenzó a desaparecer de las farmacias rusas Los medicamentos extranjeros no se importan y la producción nacional se encuentra en sus últimas etapas debido a la falta de componentes importados.



Pueden comprárselo a la India perfectamente, seguramente eso hará que suba el precio.


----------



## pep007 (8 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "La cacería nocturna de las Fuerzas Armadas comenzó con las instalaciones militares de los ocupantes en Nova Kakhovka."



Para no quedarnos himars, segun los pagados, siguen funcionando como un reloj...


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El ruso medio es el ejemplo paradigmático de lonchafinista, puede tener Vd. la certeza que el azúcar no lo usará para hacer vodka, para eso es suficiente usar mondas de patata o maíz en grano y lo sabe perfectamente.



Así lo hacen en casa: Con mondas de patata y no sé que más, que me lo explicó un viejo amigo que frecuentaba la URSS.
Lo de las mondas sí que se me quedó, lo que no sé es si era un schnapss de esos o vodka.
Aunque creo que si emborracha lo dan por bueno.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Noche de Himars:
Melitopol, región del óblast de Zaporizhzhia en el sureste de Ucrania: hace unos minutos, una probable salva de HIMARS golpeó el territorio ocupado por Rusia, provocando explosiones secundarias en los depósitos de municiones.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Jolín con la noticia... y afirmaba rotundamente un forero que los rusos no abandonan a los suyos! ja ja ja me meo.

Famoso periodista ucraniano habla sobre el problema con los miles de cadáveres rusos que están causando estragos a través de la contaminación, los niveles de alimañas están en su punto más alto debido a eso.


----------



## pep007 (9 Ago 2022)

Parafraseando good morning Vietnam...,
Como se dice buenos dias Ucranoa en Ruso.

Mas que nada para que sepan como va a acabar esto.


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)

Boom


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Canibalizando

Las aerolíneas rusas, incluida la aerolínea insignia #Aeroflot , están desmantelando aviones de pasajeros para piezas de repuesto que ya no pueden comprar en el extranjero debido a las sanciones occidentales 
@Reuters


*Aeroflot comenzó a desmantelar aviones para repuestos*

Las aerolíneas rusas, incluida Aeroflot, han comenzado a desmantelar aviones para obtener piezas que ya no pueden comprar en el extranjero debido a las sanciones occidentales. La medida ayudará a que los aviones fabricados en el extranjero continúen volando hasta al menos 2025, informó Reuters , citando cuatro fuentes de la industria.

Según uno de los interlocutores de la agencia, al menos un Sukhoi Superjet 100 y un Airbus A350 de Aeroflot se encuentran actualmente parados y siendo desmantelados, y repuestos. Al mismo tiempo, el Airbus A350 era casi nuevo. También se retiró equipo de un par de aviones Boeing 737 y Airbus A320.










«Аэрофлот» начал разбирать самолеты на запчасти - The Moscow Times на русском







www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## MAUSER (9 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Boom



Esto tiene que ser antiguo, jeje, porque según los prorrusos han destruido todos los HIMARS y sus municiones.


----------



## tomcat ii (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Canibalizando
> 
> Las aerolíneas rusas, incluida la aerolínea insignia #Aeroflot , están desmantelando aviones de pasajeros para piezas de repuesto que ya no pueden comprar en el extranjero debido a las sanciones occidentales
> @Reuters
> ...



Esta gente ha dejado de ser parte del mundo. No pueden hacer un avión comercial (ni un puto ABS pueden fabricar estos tarados) y pretenden enfrentarse con todo el planeta. Acabarán colapsando internamente y serán desmembrados en 50 regiones, y todas ellas odiarán a la región moscovita. Sabe mal por los ucranianos pero es una bendición para el resto del planeta.

Ejke os nukreamos y cortamos el gas y dejamos de respirar. Vaya espectáculo. Aquí los tienes rebuscando piezas en aviones robados como los gitanos con un Renault 5 turbo.


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky dice que el dinero que llega a Gazprombank no va destinado al ejercito...



¿Los rusos tienen una buena calidad de vida?

Cuando leo en la prensa occidental que quieren comprar menos hidrocarburos de Rusia para no patrocinar la Guerra de Ucrania, me hace sonreír.
Los ladrones en el poder roban la mayor parte del dinero que cae en las cuentas en rublos de Gazprombank y lo desvían a los países "amigos" como los Emiratos y extraterritoriales, y nada de eso se gastará en las fuerzas armadas.

Entonces, lo que Occidente está patrocinando no es la guerra, sino como siempre lo han hecho desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética: los estilos de vida de los matones de alto vuelo.

Los soldados seguirán conduciendo tanques antiguos y la población de crowdfunding que no necesita esta guerra en primer lugar para comprarse calcetines y uniformes.







Es posible que recuerde a este soldado pelirrojo de Donbas que perdió las piernas en la Guerra de Ucrania y grabó un video en el que animaba a "trabajar, molestar". Algunos de ustedes observaron que sus vendajes no se han cambiado en mucho tiempo. Bien adivina que.







Grabó otro video donde confesó que el ejército de hecho no paga sus vendajes y que tiene que comprar todo él mismo, y que también necesita prótesis de piernas aparentemente para volver a la guerra y matar a más ucranianos.

Un tipo le entrega una tarjeta Sber Mir en el video, que, dice, no es suya, usa otra tarjeta. ¿Este misterioso hombre cuyo brazo con la tarjeta que podemos ver en el video es el agente del soldado?

Pero por favor envíe donaciones a esta tarjeta, cinco millones de rublos que necesita para poder comprar vendajes y un par de piernas nuevas.


En Pskov, el conductor de un autobús se negó a admitir a un veterano sin piernas de la operación militar especial porque el autobús no estaba equipado para silla de ruedas y nadie quería ayudarlo a subir.

“Desnazifiqué a Ucrania”, no se rendiría el veterano. Se escuchan risas de los pasajeros.

“¿Quizás estabas ayudando económicamente a tu familia?” sugirió uno de ellos insinuando los generosos salarios que los soldados recibieron de Putin por matar ucranianos.







El conductor del autobús finalmente se cansó del veterano sin piernas, agarró un bate de béisbol y le pateó el trasero.

Y esto es cuando la guerra todavía está en su apogeo y la maquinaria de propaganda está a todo volumen y todavía los rusos se ríen cuando escuchan sobre la desnazificación de Ucrania y sienten desprecio por los idiotas que fueron a luchar. Imagínese lo que va a pasar después del cambio de régimen y la confesión de que todo fue un gran error.







La operación militar especial ha acabado con la industria de fabricación de automóviles en Rusia, que resultó ser 97% extranjera. Mire ese auto Niva vintage de 1970 sin bolsas de aire, sistema de frenos antibloqueo y aire acondicionado.






La cara del piloto de pruebas no tiene precio mientras se mete en una trampa mortal. Eso resume la calidad de vida de los rusos después de 22 años del reinado de Putin. Devolvió a su país a la década de 1970 con la guerra que nadie necesitaba ni quería.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.




*El Banco Central y el Ministerio de Hacienda lanzaron en secreto una "emision"*

Las autoridades financieras rusas, sin anuncio ni informe, comenzaron a emitir rublos para apoyar el presupuesto federal e inyecciones a las corporaciones estatales que estaban en problemas tras la imposición de sanciones.

Según las estadísticas del Ministerio de Hacienda, las divisas "desaparecen" del Fondo Nacional de Bienestar por segundo mes consecutivo.

En junio, el fondo, que acumula ingresos presupuestarios de petróleo y gas desde hace cinco años, perdió 713 millones de euros, 75 millones de libras y 12.600 millones de yenes japoneses. En julio, su liquidez disminuyó en otros 862 millones de euros, 91 millones de libras y 14.900 millones de yenes.

A partir del 1 de junio quedaban 51.585 millones de euros, 5.567 millones de libras y 809.814 millones de yenes en la parte líquida del fondo , y el 1 de agosto quedaban 50.010 millones de euros, 5.401 millones de libras y 782.313 millones de yenes, según los datos del Ministerio de Hacienda .

Contrariamente a la práctica tradicional, el Ministerio de Hacienda no explica dónde se gastó el dinero y en qué condiciones. La agencia también guarda silencio sobre cómo logró usar la moneda “congelada”, que forma parte de las reservas de oro y divisas y está bajo sanciones desde finales de febrero.

El euro, la libra y el yen parecen haber desaparecido en la nada. Simultáneamente y de la misma manera, como de la nada, aparecieron rublos en las cuentas del Ministerio de Hacienda. En junio, se invirtieron 50 mil millones de rublos en Gazprombank, 4,2 mil millones de rublos, en el fondo de desarrollo de vivienda y servicios comunales.

En julio, se asignó una cantidad similar para apoyar a las aerolíneas: 34,3 mil millones de rublos se destinaron a Aeroflot (a través de una emisión adicional de acciones) y 11,9 mil millones de rublos, a Siberia.

Aparentemente, el Ministerio de Finanzas convierte la moneda del NWF en rublos. Debido a las sanciones, no puede realizar transacciones reales con euros, libras y yenes, por lo que la conversión se realiza a través del Banco Central. Él "proporciona al Ministerio de Finanzas el equivalente en rublos", dijo Dmitry Polevoy, director de inversiones de IC Loko-Invest.

De hecho, tales operaciones son simplemente "impresión" de rublos, escriben los analistas de MMI. La moneda no se gasta en ninguna parte: permanece en cuentas congeladas y también se tiene en cuenta como parte de las reservas de oro. Solo cambia su propietario formal: en lugar del Ministerio de Hacienda, se convierte en el Banco Central, que a cambio emite la cantidad requerida a la tasa.

De la misma manera, el Ministerio de Finanzas y el Banco Central utilizaron el Fondo de Reserva, un “banco grueso” de $80 mil millones, que comenzaron a gastar después de la anexión de Crimea y para 2017 fueron “comidos” sin dejar rastro. El presidente de la Cámara de Cuentas (entonces jefe del Banco Central de Rusia), Alexei Kudrin , describió este proceso en agosto de 2016 de la siguiente manera: “El fondo de reserva se almacena en moneda extranjera en las cuentas del Banco Central y se vende al Banco Central. El banco central imprime dinero para compras, el financiamiento de emisión está en curso”.

Una alternativa sería vender la moneda en el mercado. En este caso, el Ministerio de Hacienda convertiría la moneda en rublos, que ya están en el sistema, sin necesidad de imprimir nuevos. Pero debido a las sanciones, la parte líquida del NWF es en realidad ilíquida: solo se pueden vender yuanes, y las autoridades no hacen esto y, por lo tanto, "cualquier gasto del NWF ahora es solo una emisión de rublos", afirma MMI.

Durante dos meses de tales operaciones, el Banco Central "imprimió" 100,4 mil millones de rublos para el Ministerio de Hacienda. “Los volúmenes actuales no son peligrosos para la economía. Pero cuando la cuenta suba a billones, la situación puede cambiar”, advierten los analistas. No hay mucho que esperar. Este año, se planea utilizar casi 4 billones de rublos del Fondo Nacional de Bienestar para financiar el déficit presupuestario, recuerda Polevoy.









Зеленский предложил западным странам закрыть границы для всех жителей России - Русская служба The Moscow Times


Ответом на аннексию украинских территорий могло быть закрытие границ западных стран для всех граждан России, считает президент Украины Владимир Зеленский.




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ago 2022)

A los buenos días gente de bien.

Los rusos han movido tropas a Kherson para defenderse de una posible ofensiva ucraniana en la zona. El precio que estan pagando por ello es que el saliente de Izium es cada vez menos saliente. Slovianks respira y Kramakors tambien. 

 





Vaya fintas buenas que hacen los rusos. Ni Neymar, oye.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Ago 2022)

*Los 'Malditos bastardos' de Ucrania que causan el terror en Jersón.*

Comandos de partisanos ucranianos eliminan a colaboracionistas prorrusos, señalan blancos para la artillería de Kiev y sabotean la logística de los invasores.







"*Los traidores no pueden esconderse*". El mensaje de los guerrilleros ucranianos, primero distribuido en carteles por pueblos y ciudades ocupadas, ha ido llegando a los invasores escrito en sangre. Vitaly Gura, un político ucraniano al servicio de los rusos desde que comenzó la guerra, ahora vicepresidente de la administración de Nova Kajowka,* es el último en una larga lista de ejecutados por "traición"*. Los partisanos le dispararon en la puerta de su propia casa con una pistola Makarov el pasado sábado. Horas después murió en cuidados intensivos.

A la espera de que Kiev lance su contraofensiva sobre las zonas ocupadas de Jersón y Zaporiya, las guerrillas ucranianas están consiguiendo su propósito: *llevar la guerra más allá de las líneas enemigas*, como los _Malditos bastardos_ de Tarantino, y causar el terror en los invasores ya sea matándolos con cuchillos, balas o veneno.

La pasada semana, otro político colaboracionista llamado Vladimir Saldo, líder de la administración rusa de la región de Jersón, murió en un hospital de Moscú. Rusia asegura que sufrió un infarto por culpa del coronavirus, pero fuentes ucranianas afirman que* los partisanos consiguieron envenenarlo* con éxito. Sus análisis de sangre y orina confirmaron la presencia de una sustancia tóxica en su organismo que pudo causarle la muerte.

Mientras esto sucede, los partisanos han llenado Jersón de *maniquíes disfrazados de militares rusos llenos de sangre* y ahorcados en los puentes con carteles que dicen: "Moscú está a 500 kilómetros, pero nuestro ejército está sólo a 10", en referencia a la distancia a la que los militares ucranianos ya esperan para lanzar su ofensiva para liberar la ciudad.

La campaña no sólo incluye a los políticos, sino a cualquiera que pueda colaborar con el esfuerzo ruso de anexión de los territorios ocupados. El bloguero *Valery Kuleshov, un conocido propagandista del Kremlin, fue tiroteado* en su propio coche. Tras ejecutarlo, los partisanos dejaron una nota en la que decían que Kuleshov había comprado "una entrada para el concierto eterno del coro Alexandrov". Siguiendo las instrucciones de la resistencia, bandas de jóvenes ucranianos* han apuñalado a **decenas de soldados rusos** cuando se encontraban borrachos*.

Las actividades disruptivas de estos comandos están coordinadas desde Kiev. Sus miembros no sólo son civiles que decidieron quedarse en la región ante el avance ruso,* sino militares que son capaces de cruzar las líneas sin ser detectados por los ocupantes*. Además de eliminar a los colaboracionistas, los partisanos están realizando efectivas misiones de sabotaje, sobre todo destruyendo líneas férreas como la que une la zona de Melitopol con la presa del río Dnipro, que ya ha sido inutilizada varias veces.

Otra de sus labores es la de señalar objetivos para la artillería de larga distancia, en particular *los efectivos sistemas Himars enviados por EEUU*. Cada polvorín, almacén o puesto de mando localizado por estos partisanos ha sido puntualmente destruido por los misiles guiados ucranianos, así como los puentes (especialmente el Antonivsky) que unen la zona ocupada con el resto del territorio conquistado al este del río Dnipro. Con la voladura de esos puentes, miles de soldados rusos dependen de barcazas para superar el río, un verdadero problema logístico.

*Mascarada electoral*

Otro de los objetivos de esta guerrilla es frustrar los planes del Kremlin* para realizar pseudoreferendos* con el objetivo de anexionarse el territorio ocupado en Ucrania. El 7 de agosto era la fecha planificada por los invasores para realizar la mascarada electoral, en la que incluso estaba previsto que militares rusos fueran casa por casa "a pedir el voto de sus habitantes". Esos planes han sido frustrados una y otra vez por ausencia total de seguridad para los convocantes.

En la Zaporiyia ocupada, el gobernador prorruso Anton Koltson se ha convertido en el próximo objetivo de estos grupos de partisanos al liderar un nuevo intento de realizar otro pucherazo electoral como el que ya hicieron en 2014 en Crimea *con los tanques en la calle y las papeletas marcadas*.

Las autoridades rusas aún no han podido identificar y desarticular a ninguno de estos comandos, pero las detenciones arbitrarias y los campos de filtrado siguen funcionando. Como denuncian algunos ciudadanos ucranianos* el hedor a muerte en Jersón es intenso*: un crematorio móvil quema cadáveres de personas torturadas hasta la muerte como sospechosos de ayudar a la resistencia. Así tratan de eliminar las pruebas que puedan incriminarlos por crímenes de guerra.









Los 'Malditos bastardos' de Ucrania que causan el terror en Jersón


"Los traidores no pueden esconderse". El mensaje de los guerrilleros ucranianos, primero distribuido en carteles por pueblos y ciudades ocupadas, ha ido llegando a los in




amp.elmundo.es





Lo he dicho muchas veces. La Historia enseña que la vida del colaboracionista es intensa, pero a menudo corta.


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Estaba viendo elefantes rosas

TASS publicó una foto de Medvedev, quien observa de manera cuidadosa y competente la preparación del ejército ruso a través de binoculares CERRADOS. Eso es todo lo que hay que saber sobre el payaso luchador de Putin que ahora amenaza a Occidente todos los días.


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ago 2022)

Este es el destino de todos los orcos presentes en la región de Kherson.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Ago 2022)

Es un no parar...

*Video: Momento en que marines ucranianos emboscan y ejecutan a un grupo de soldados rusos*



Impresionante.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A los buenos días gente de bien.
> 
> Los rusos han movido tropas a Kherson para defenderse de una posible ofensiva ucraniana en la zona. El precio que estan pagando por ello es que el saliente de Izium es cada vez menos saliente. Slovianks respira y Kramakors tambien.
> 
> ...




Aun es pronto, han mencionado en muchas ocasiones que la intención era atacar Kherson. El hecho es que la distribución de fuerzas y la geografía permite dar un golpe casi mortal a la guerra. Por el momento es ir jugando al gato y el ratón con los puentes. Lo que han conseguido es fijar una gran cantidad de tropas en una zona relativamente segura aunque a tiro de los Himars.

A la vez han relajado todo el frente, los efectivos ahora están en el sur. Esto va para largo


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Me alucinan las ruedas de prensa en eeuu comparadas con las de España, *cuando las hacen*.



Muy sutil


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Si hasta para los misiles supersónicos dependían de tecnología alemana y checa


*"Kommersant": los metalúrgicos rusos reconocieron la dependencia crítica de las piezas de repuesto occidentales*

La industria metalúrgica rusa resultó ser críticamente dependiente de las piezas y equipos occidentales, y no será posible reemplazar algunos puestos por nuestra cuenta durante al menos 10 años. No es posible encontrar un reemplazo para algunos consumibles en los mercados asiáticos, ya que su calidad y características no alcanzan a las contrapartes occidentales. No será posible resolver el problema en poco tiempo, admite incluso el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio. Kommersant escribe sobre esto con referencia al borrador de estrategia para el desarrollo de la metalurgia en Rusia hasta 2030, que fue preparado por el departamento.

El documento del departamento hace referencia a la dependencia total de los equipos de "países hostiles", lo que se refleja en todo el proceso de producción y los precios del producto final. Además, la alta dependencia de los componentes importados ya está haciendo retroceder a la metalurgia rusa durante años: las empresas se ven obligadas a cancelar o posponer la modernización de las instalaciones de producción.

El país no cuenta con refractarios propios para las industrias de alto horno y fundición de acero, no se producen líneas de galvanizado, líneas de revestimiento de polímeros, hornos de calentamiento. Las tecnologías para la producción de cilindros para trenes de laminación, que también eran mayoritariamente importadas, prácticamente se han perdido. Tecnologías nacionales del sector siderúrgico, la creación de equipos para la redistribución del ciclo del alto horno es muy inferior a los análogos extranjeros. Al mismo tiempo, las empresas occidentales no solo se niegan a cooperar en nuevos contratos, sino que también dejan de dar servicio a los equipos ya entregados.








«Ъ»: российские металлурги признали критическую зависимость от западных запчастей


Российская металлургическая промышленность оказалась критически зависима от западных деталей и оборудования, а импортозаместить некоторые позиции своими силами не получится минимум 10 лет




theins.ru













Ни шатко, ни валком


Металлургам понадобятся годы для замены импортного оборудования




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2022)

Pocos incendios forestales hay en Ucrania a pesar de ser verano y no ha llovido nada apenas


----------



## neutral295 (9 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es un no parar...
> 
> *Video: Momento en que marines ucranianos emboscan y ejecutan a un grupo de soldados rusos*
> 
> ...



cada día la Ucrania corrupta de Zelensky perdiendo territorio por culpa de EEUU engañándolos que iban a ganar a Rusia


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

150Kms de distancia a la linea mas cercana, Partisanos saboteando? o ya tienen Misiles de mayor alcance?

En la ocupada Novoalekseevka del distrito de Genichesk, hoy se detonaron municiones en otro almacén ruso, informaron los medios. Es de destacar que este asentamiento se encuentra al menos a 150 km de la línea de contacto más cercana.



Puede ser que hayan entregado algo mas que esto
*Estados Unidos entrega misiles AGM-88 (HARM) a Ucrania*

El Pentágono anunció la transferencia de misiles de alta velocidad AGM-88 (HARM) a Ucrania para destruir los sistemas de radar antiaéreos rusos como el S-400 , escribe CNN.

El canal de televisión aclara que esta es la primera vez que los estadounidenses reconocen oficialmente el envío de proyectiles a Kyiv, cuyo transporte no se anunció.









США передали Украине ракеты-убийцы С-400 - Русская служба The Moscow Times


В Пентагоне сообщили о передаче Украине высокоскоростных ракет AGM-88 (HARM) для уничтожения российских зенитных радиолокационных систем вроде С-400, пишет CNN.




www.moscowtimes.eu







El ejército ucraniano derribó CUATRO misiles de crucero Kalibr el lunes antes de alcanzar sus objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania con lo que parece ser el despliegue de armas revolucionarias.


El derribo obligó a Rusia a utilizar uno de sus misiles hipersónicos Kh-47M2 Kinzhal (15 millones de dólares cada uno) para atacar el objetivo del ejército ucraniano en la región de Vinnytsia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> cada día la Ucrania corrupta de Zelensky perdiendo territorio por culpa de EEUU engañándolos que iban a ganar a Rusia



pues no hacen mas que recuperar terreno...o tambien lo de kiev era una finta?


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)

Tabaco del Bueno por Crimea Himars Time


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Aun es pronto, han mencionado en muchas ocasiones que la intención era atacar Kherson. El hecho es que la distribución de fuerzas y la geografía permite dar un golpe casi mortal a la guerra. Por el momento es ir jugando al gato y el ratón con los puentes. Lo que han conseguido es fijar una gran cantidad de tropas en una zona relativamente segura aunque a tiro de los Himars.
> 
> A la vez han relajado todo el frente, los efectivos ahora están en el sur. Esto va para largo



Con el anuncio de una inminente invasion ucraniana una y otra vez que yo califiqué de carnicería si se producía, les pusieron el queso al ratón que se han acercando olisqueando y dispersados en la ratonera, una gran ratonera que tengo cada vez más claro dividirá en dos al ejército ruso.
La programación Himars al puente de Crimea seguro está hecha y creo se lanzarán cuando pierdan Kherson e intenten un rodeo rápido para ir al Donbass.
Se avecinan problemas muy gordos para los borrachos del vodka que se esperaban un davai davai ucraniano y cómodo tiro al blanco.
Pero NO!


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Al estar en primera línea con unidades que han estado cavando trincheras, dicen que una de sus mayores necesidades son las palas. No es algo en lo que alguien realmente piense, pero la necesidad está ahí y la necesidad es bastante grande, ya que las palas se rompen y las líneas defensivas siempre cambian!


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)

Que barbaridad, unos 7 himars han impactado o eso comentan


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Me parece que el Tito Sam ha repartido nuevos caramelos. Ojo que los borrachos border line se van a poner histéricos. Han sacado a orcos del Donbas para meterlos en Jersón y resulta que les están zurrando en Crimea.

Menuda meada en la jeta les está dando USA a los retrasados mentales ruskis, tremenda la humillación.


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Que barbaridad, unos 7 himars han impactado o eso comentan






Supongo que los orcos lanzarán algún misil a apartamentos o tiendas en Kiev, dado que no saben de donde les están cayendo las hostias.


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

A 200 Km del frente, cosas chulísimas


Y si es un Tochka como dicen, gran labor de las baterías antiaéreas de la base


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

NUTRITIO MÁXIMA


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Poco a poco van dejando a los rusos sin respuesta aerea. Primero los misiles antiradar y ahora los aerodromos de Crimea. Los rusos van a tener que mover los aviones más lejos con lo que eso supone para la defensa de los cielos. Doctrina USA pura y dura. Aprenden rápido estos ucros.

Por cierto, Medvedev dijo que si Ucrania atacaba Crimea usarian armas nucleares, se la van a envainar por enésima vez.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Ago 2022)

Parece ser el ataque de un drón... ¿el juguetito de Erdogan?


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)

Juas, los Folla Esputin, dice que los americanos han cedido F22 a los Ucranianos, ataque nuclear ya y todo eso


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Parece ser el ataque de un drón... ¿el juguetito de Erdogan?



Veo poco probable que hay sido dron. A los Bayraktar ya les tienen tomada la medida los rusos. O misil o sabotaje. Tanto si es la primera como la segunda opción, es un golpe durisímo a la moral rusa. Si ha sido con misiles saben que tienen que mover más lejos el material porque los ucros tienen ya juguetes que ponen a tiro muchas bases. Si es sabotaje, el nivel de paranoia que van a alcanzar en ese territorio va a ser de ordago. Ver enemigos en todas las esquinas y saber que hasta en tu casa los tienes es la peor noticia que puede tener cualquier ejercito.

EDITO. Según fuentes rusas, Ha sido sabotaje. Ole por esos comandos Ucros.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Con el anuncio de una inminente invasion ucraniana una y otra vez que yo califiqué de carnicería si se producía, les pusieron el queso al ratón que se han acercando olisqueando y dispersados en la ratonera, una gran ratonera que tengo cada vez más claro dividirá en dos al ejército ruso.
> La programación Himars al puente de Crimea seguro está hecha y creo se lanzarán cuando pierdan Kherson e intenten un rodeo rápido para ir al Donbass.
> Se avecinan problemas muy gordos para los borrachos del vodka que se esperaban un davai davai ucraniano y cómodo tiro al blanco.
> Pero NO!



te has equivocado!!! 

vaya fregado que tienen, van a sudar


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Oficial del ministerio de Defensa ucra, sobre el ataque a Crimea: "esto es sólo el calentamiento"

Vayan a por palomitas!


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

"El asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, Viktor Andrusiv, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya tienen misiles con un alcance de 200-300 km y están siendo utilizados.


Se vienen cositas


----------



## pep007 (9 Ago 2022)

Donde las dan, las toman.

Que aprovechen ahora que toda ia tienen el puente..., dentro de poco sera tarde para huir.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Ago 2022)

La insulina no se, pero el Hemoal tiene que estar agotándose en Moscú. Vaya reventada de orto.


----------



## favelados (9 Ago 2022)

Dos depósitos de municiones cada uno con sus explosiones secundarias..
Obsérvese lo cerca que están de una zona residencial y de las pistas de aterrizaje con algunos Su-24 aparcados ahí..





[/MEDIA]


----------



## Pinovski (9 Ago 2022)

__





Rusia anuncia que no quedan Himars y recibe un bombardeo a más de 150km de distancia... El ridículo habitual


Sigue la misma tónica de los baytaktar, los aviones de combate, los tanques, los antiaéreos... Todos los meses anuncian que a los ucranianos ya no les quedan "x" y después les revientan la boca con ellos día si día también meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

Ucrania puede atacar con los misiles atacms cualquier base rusa en Crimea, el mar Negro y Ucrania . También partes de rusia y toda Bielorrusia. Ucrania puede reventar las bases rusas de rostov y bolgorov y de Crimea que suministran al ejercito ruso en ucrania desde trenes y colapsar los suministros. Cualquier base aérea, naval del ejército ruso está en peligro .


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Ratas orcas saliendo cargando leches de Crimea. Se ponen histéricas por un mero fuego accidental en una freidora


----------



## repompero (9 Ago 2022)

Este cayó a 200Km del borde. Si que llegan largo estos tirachinas. O eso, o están muy cerca del nido.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

sobre ataque con misiles o sabotaje, yo me inclino por algun modelo de Atacam. En este video se intuyen tres explosiones, la primera se esta disipando y las otras dos acaban de ocurrir. Distancia, aspecto yo diria que son ataques precisos. Meter 20 o 30 hombres en una base en pleno dia




fusión de varias fotos


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)

Booom!!


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Como recordatorio, los HIMARS, si montan Atacms, sólo pueden lanzar uno. Si ha habido de 7 a 12 explosiones como se dice, ya tenéis ahí el número de HIMARS que han sido destruidos por los orcos


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Canibalizando
> 
> Las aerolíneas rusas, incluida la aerolínea insignia #Aeroflot , están desmantelando aviones de pasajeros para piezas de repuesto que ya no pueden comprar en el extranjero debido a las sanciones occidentales
> @Reuters
> ...



Los expertos decian que en 6 meses estarían desguazando aviones para pillar repuestos

No van ni 170 dias... todo como estaba previsto


----------



## moncton (9 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Mira el careto de la gente al principio del video en la playa, tan tranquilos, a 150 km del frente, se creian que estaban seguros...

... y les caen unos HIMARs en todo el puto careto sin que los militares se den cuenta, sin alarma, sin contramedidas, los pilla en bañador y con cara de gilipollas. Al tipo del video se le acaban de caer los cojones al suelo

Esto es un golpe a su moral durisimo, el que tenga recursos se largara cagando hostias y para los demas.... winter is coming


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

- Y la operación especial de 3 días ahora entra en la fase de declarar 60 días de estado de emergencia en Crimea:


----------



## favelados (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (9 Ago 2022)

Pueden haber quedado tocados aunque no destruidos muchos aviones..

Foto de antes de


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Ago 2022)

A los turcochinos no hay ni que atacarles…ellos solos se las arreglan para matarse…


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Ago 2022)

Cuando he visto al.pavo este he pensado que o bien ha estado currando en la base en el turno anterior, o tenía que entrar en el siguiente.


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Que ha pasado?
Imágenes casi exclusivas de los inicios . Novofedorivka, Crimea




La agencia estatal rusa RIA Novosti cita a una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa que dice que la explosión del aeródromo de Crimea probablemente fue causada por "una violación de los requisitos de seguridad contra incendios". ¿Una colilla de cigarrillo perdida?









RIA Novosti ✔ RIA Novosti Aksyonov informó que una persona murió después de las explosiones en Novofedorovka. Seleccione la opción de control. Como causa principal de la emergencia en el aeródromo de Saki, solo se considera la violación de los requisitos de seguridad contra incendios, dijo una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## moncton (9 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Cuando he visto al.pavo este he pensado que o bien ha estado currando en la base en el turno anterior, o tenía que entrar en el siguiente.



A ese pavo le acaba de pasar toda la vida en un flash delante de los ojos, esa manera de darse la vuelta y mirar al suelo...

Inmediatamente se ha puesto a pensar si todavia podrá vender la casa y largarse a rusia o si ya es demasiado tarde


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)

"Autoridades locales: Familias de militares rusos abandonan el Kherson ocupado tras los ataques ucranianos. Según la Administración Estatal del Óblast de Kherson, debido a los ataques en los puentes Antonivsky y Kakhovsky, "comenzó a cundir el pánico" entre los rusos en Kherson."


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A los turcochinos no hay ni que atacarles…ellos solos se las arreglan para matarse…



O sea te quedas tullido porque te han mandado como carne de cañón al frente y en el hospital te dan matarratas. Rusia, que bonita ereh!


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "Autoridades locales: Familias de militares rusos abandonan el Kherson ocupado tras los ataques ucranianos. Según la Administración Estatal del Óblast de Kherson, debido a los ataques en los puentes Antonivsky y Kakhovsky, "comenzó a cundir el pánico" entre los rusos en Kherson."



Its happening


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> O sea te quedas tullido porque te han mandado como carne de cañón al frente y en el hospital te dan matarratas. Rusia, que bonita ereh!



¿Y lo que se ahorran en pensiones y Ladas? Van muchos movimientos por delante nuestro.


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

No era a Crimea donde iba de vacaciones Mr Fintas?


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Ago 2022)

Otro video de una columna de blindados parados o avanzando por el campo en fila sin que tomen medidas por un posible ataque aereo ¿ están entrenando en la otra punta del país o es que la RuAF no se esfuerza demasiado ultimamente ?.


----------



## uberales (9 Ago 2022)

Misilazos en plena Crimea, no queda nada para Sebastopol. ¿Cómo lo llevas?


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que ha pasado?
> Imágenes casi exclusivas de los inicios . Novofedorivka, Crimea
> 
> 
> ...



Agencia Estatal RISAS Novosti


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

De todas formas en ambas soluciones saldremos de dudas muy pronto. Si es lo segundo se demuestra la total impunidad de los sistemas occidentales ante las defensas antiaéreas rusas y vamos a ver auténticas fogatas estos próximos días.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (9 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Otro video de una columna de blindados parados o avanzando por el campo en fila sin que tomen medidas por un posible ataque aereo ¿ están entrenando en la otra punta del país o es que la RuAF no se esfuerza demasiado ultimamente ?.



No sé porque me da, que la base aérea desde dónde operaban los aviones rusos que volaban sobre Jerson está apagada o fuera de cobertura.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

2 puntos importantes si se confirma que son HIMARS
- luz verde por parte de para arrasar todas las posiciones rusas dentro de TODA ucrania(considera Crimea ucraniana)
-Simferopol y Sebastopol con sus importantes bases militares serán las siguientes ⌚

Algunos se pensaban por que Crimea era intocable. Grave error. Esto es como golpearles en el corazón, y no pueden hacer nada para pararlo, entramos en una nueva fase.


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

La que ha liado una colilla mal apagada

Es posible que hayamos sido testigos del mayor día de pérdidas para la Fuerza Aérea Rusa de la historia. Desde el satélite 4 horas antes de las explosiones, cuento 37 jets y 6 helicópteros. Las explosiones se extendieron por toda la zona. Entonces, tal vez apuntando a grupos de aviones.


----------



## Walter Eucken (9 Ago 2022)

Esta noche en Sebastopol el recluta Dimitri promedio no pega ojo ni con una caja de lexatines completa.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Casino (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La que ha liado una colilla mal apagada
> 
> Es posible que hayamos sido testigos del mayor día de pérdidas para la Fuerza Aérea Rusa de la historia. Desde el satélite 4 horas antes de las explosiones, cuento 37 jets y 6 helicópteros. Las explosiones se extendieron por toda la zona. Entonces, tal vez apuntando a grupos de aviones.




Brutal.

Les va a costar reponer los aparatos perdidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (9 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Esta noche en Sebastopol el recluta Dimitri promedio no pega ojo ni con una caja de lexatines completa.



Me huele que más de uno se retira y si hay un general con dos neuronas monta un golpe a Vladimiro. Se fueron de Afganistán y empezó toda la desintegración.


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Les va a costar reponer los aparatos perdidos.



Pero van a dejar muchísimo espacio en los hangares para los cazas nuevos de tungsteno líquido y capacidad de salto al híper espacio.


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

Se formó un enorme atasco de tráfico a la salida de Crimea. Los autos se paran en un embotellamiento que comienza mucho antes del puente de Crimea ¿Dónde están los rusos? ¿Qué hay de la temporada de terciopelo?


----------



## uberales (9 Ago 2022)

Con la toma de Crimea, creo que podemos dar por terminada casi la guerra y pero sobre todo el reinado de vladimir, una paja y a dormir.


----------



## favelados (9 Ago 2022)

Otra hipótesis, pueden haber utilizado Neptunes que al parecer tb se pueden utilizar contra objetivos terrestres..

No está confirmado todavía que tengan los ATACMS..


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Otra hipótesis, pueden haber utilizado Neptunes que al parecer tb se pueden utilizar contra objetivos terrestres..
> 
> No está confirmado todavía que tengan los ATACMS..




El subsecretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Colin Kahl, dijo que el Pentágono aún no enviará nuevos HIMARS MLRS a Ucrania. Kahl señaló que Washington ya ha enviado 16 sistemas de este tipo a #Ukraine . Agregó que Estados Unidos hará todo lo posible para garantizar que Ucrania tenga suficientes municiones para ellos.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A los buenos días gente de bien.
> 
> Los rusos han movido tropas a Kherson para defenderse de una posible ofensiva ucraniana en la zona. El precio que estan pagando por ello es que el saliente de Izium es cada vez menos saliente. Slovianks respira y Kramakors tambien.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la sensacion extraña de que la verdadera ofensiva no se va a producir en Kherson. Llevan semanas avisando que lo van a hacer, estan haciendo pequeñas escaramazuzas y recuperando algunos asentamientos, estan atacando con los himars su retaguardia pero no los han destruido los puentes por completo

La respuesta rusa es mover material y tropas a Kherson, debilitandose en otras zonas.... y los rusos estan perdiendo fuelle en otras zonas del norte y Donbass donde quizas se pueda producir la verdadera ofensiva. El saliente de IZUM es una carniceria para los rusos y estan perdiendo mucho

Mientras, los ucranianos pueden destruir los puentes con los himars en el Sur y los dejan copados. Si os fijis les han dejado construir barcazas y pontones, estan analizando la respuesta de los rusos ante el problema

Yo creo que la verdadera ofensiva se va a dar por el Norte y por el Donbass y al Sur los dejaran copados y los machacaran con himars y artilleria desgastandolos y sin posibilidad de refuerzos ni armamento de refresco


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Hoy es un buen día. La 53.a brigada mecanizada separada destruyó el BTR-82A ruso con tripulación. Familiares se llevarán 10 autos Lada


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Entonces, cuando me preguntan si esto es una señal de que tiene MGM-140 ATACMS, diría que todavía no. También podría ser el misil ucraniano Grom (-2) , sin embargo, tuvo que depender de los misiles antirradiación entregados por EE. UU. para hacer un agujero en las defensas aéreas .


----------



## Wein (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La que ha liado una colilla mal apagada
> 
> Es posible que hayamos sido testigos del mayor día de pérdidas para la Fuerza Aérea Rusa de la historia. Desde el satélite 4 horas antes de las explosiones, cuento 37 jets y 6 helicópteros. Las explosiones se extendieron por toda la zona. Entonces, tal vez apuntando a grupos de aviones.



Será de la historia de Rusia desde 1991


----------



## uberales (9 Ago 2022)

A este paso se van a montar una novoucrania en Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas en el sur de Ucrania han cambiado por completo a una postura defensiva, intentando usar bombardeos y ataques aéreos para interrumpir los planes ucranianos de contraofensiva.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Tenga en cuenta que hay un batallón S-400 con base cerca de Yevpatoriya, a unos 30 km de Saki AB. Si podría haber defendido la base contra un ataque con misiles depende de muchos factores. En cualquier caso, si esto fue realmente un ataque con misiles, entonces este es otro gran fracaso por parte de AD ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Hilo de tweet interesante sobre las capacidades de guerra electrónica rusas y por qué han sido tan decepcionantes. Antes de la guerra, algunos se jactaban de que la EW rusa era la mejor del mundo. No parece tan


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Ago 2022)

Troleo oficial ucraniano

"El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania quiere recordar a todos que la presencia de tropas de ocupación en el territorio de Crimea ucraniana no es compatible con la temporada alta de turismo."


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Que barbaridad, unos 7 himars han impactado o eso comentan



Aquí las fotos un ratillo antes de la lluvia de plomo; lo digo por los incrédulos.
Cómo habrá quedado el aeropuerto?

"El proyecto de investigación "Esquemas" del servicio ucraniano de Radio Liberty publica imágenes satelitales de la base aérea de Saki tomadas esta mañana (antes de las explosiones). Muestran que se usó activamente, incluso para la entrega de mercancías: un tablero de carga. es visible en la pista"


----------



## machinaexdeus (9 Ago 2022)

Los aliados usanos de Vladimiro lameniños. 

El camarada pajillero (5.0 al día tirando por lo bajo) con la Lewinsky 2.0 al lado, maquinando cómo soltarla un discurso de Leming para dormirla de aburrimiento y marcarse un Clinton. 
Las tres marías que llegan tarde porque estaban eligiendo vestido para la ocasión en el local comunitario del Ejercito de Salvación. 
Y como muestra de determinación y compromiso se han puesto todos una compresa usada en la cabeza (cortesía de las tres marías).


----------



## EGO (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se formó un enorme atasco de tráfico a la salida de Crimea. Los autos se paran en un embotellamiento que comienza mucho antes del puente de Crimea ¿Dónde están los rusos? ¿Qué hay de la temporada de terciopelo?



Parece que a la familia del mariscal doritov se le acabaron las vacaciones en Crimea...


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Veo poco probable que hay sido dron. A los Bayraktar ya les tienen tomada la medida los rusos. O misil o sabotaje. //:://saber que hasta en tu casa los tienes es la peor noticia que puede tener cualquier ejercito.
> EDITO. Según fuentes rusas, Ha sido sabotaje. *Ole por esos comandos Ucros*.



Ríete del Mossad!


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Parece que a la familia del mariscal doritov se le acabaron las vacaciones en Crimea...



Pues él es el que está sufriendo, aunque él en España está fuera del alcance de los Himars:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)

ni para llaveros se va a poder emplear la chatarra alli derroida



Kalikatres dijo:


> Aquí las fotos un ratillo antes de la lluvia de plomo; lo digo por los incrédulos.
> Cómo habrá quedado el aeropuerto?
> 
> "El proyecto de investigación "Esquemas" del servicio ucraniano de Radio Liberty publica imágenes satelitales de la base aérea de Saki tomadas esta mañana (antes de las explosiones). Muestran que se usó activamente, incluso para la entrega de mercancías: un tablero de carga. es visible en la pista"


----------



## moncton (9 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues él es el que está sufriendo, aunque él en España está fuera del alcance de los Himars:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151092



El que pedia que mataran y violaran ucranianos y ucranianas

A ver si el karma mete la pezuña...


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

vamos para bingo?


----------



## paconan (9 Ago 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Imágenes de CCTV de soldados rusos en la base aérea de Crimea se filtran en línea


----------



## pep007 (9 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Imágenes de CCTV de soldados rusos en la base aérea de Crimea se filtran en línea



Jajjjajja..., que susto me metio...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Ago 2022)

El calvov propagandista de genocidios no tiene turcomongola una mierda es muy probable que sea un incel nuncafollista mas que padece de doble personalidad 


Como sea el Putazo fue de los mas brutales del conflicto


----------



## César Borgia (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (9 Ago 2022)

Jajaja, buenos misilazos han caído al lado de la playa. La cara de pesimismo de esa gente lo dice todo.


----------



## moncton (9 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Otra hipótesis, pueden haber utilizado Neptunes que al parecer tb se pueden utilizar contra objetivos terrestres..
> 
> No está confirmado todavía que tengan los ATACMS..




Eso son discusiones académicas que quedan para los historiadores y los frikis de temas militares

Sea lo que sea que han utilizado, material propio o usano, declarado o secreto el caso es que le han dado en todos los morros a los ruskis en crimea

Esto quiere decir que los americanos estan confiados que los rusos están en decline y el putin no tiene ni cojones ni recursos para decir ni mu

Cuando el ministro de defensa ucraniano dice que esto es solo el calentamiento es porque tiene el plan milimetrado por el departamento de defensa usano, con los envios de material que haga falta


----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)

Vaya destrozo han causado los cigarros


----------



## repompero (9 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Entonces, cuando me preguntan si esto es una señal de que tiene MGM-140 ATACMS, diría que todavía no. También podría ser el misil ucraniano Grom (-2) , sin embargo, tuvo que depender de los misiles antirradiación entregados por EE. UU. para hacer un agujero en las defensas aéreas .



Yo tengo muy serias dudas de que las defensas aéreas rusas sean ni medianamente buenas. Hace poco se vió un video propagandístico reciente de los S300 y desde el punto de vista electrónico y tecnológico son PENOSOS. Es tecnología de los años 50 a 60. Mirad que fotos. ¿Que pretenden hacer con eso en 2022?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Ago 2022)

Los orcorrusos dicen que han destruido todos los paco Baydaktar (Los de USA son mucho mas poderosos) los drones paco Turcos no han sido destruidos, los están usando en misiones de reconocimiento para asistir los ataques de artilleria a mayor rango donde los drones de aliexpress no llegan 

Los pro rusitos dicen que han destruido cientos tal vez miles almacenes de municiones, cargamentos y cargamentos de armas Acorazados Estelares clase Ejecutor PERO NO MUESTRAN EVIDENCIA DE NADA DE NADA. dicen haber destruido "mas de 2000 de tanques Ucranianos" pero solo hay evidencia visual de 232.....

Ahora les parten la madre con un megapollazo brutal,





Todo el mundo lo puede ver con clara evidencia de todo el equipo militar destruido, incompetencia militar orcorrusa a niveles extremos no voy a decir lo que hacen mal (Para que no puedan mejorar) pero son un desastre, USA los despedaza en 72 horas, la pelea que dio Saddam seria épica si Orcorrusos y USA llegan a confrontar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)

tiene una buena apertura


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## asakopako (9 Ago 2022)

Hoy es un gran día. Carrancas ha recibido lo que tanto deseaba.

Es como las procesiones a la virgen para que llueva. Pues al final "esque" han llovido los himars.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Ago 2022)

coñazo madrazo putazo carajazo como se diga en sus países! 

El ejercito Sirio ha recibido muchos pepinazos de largo alcance de Israel pero nunca han recibido semejante coñazo tan brutal 

Toda guerra se basa en el engaño esto aunado a la incompetencia dymitrydemierda nivel Ejercito Italiano de la SGM ocasiona el coñazo - Los orcorrusos no tomaron ninguna previsión para proteger sus aparatos sus agencias de inteligencia llenas de pederastas las cuales solo sirven para torturar / matar estimaron que los Ucranianos no tenían sistemas de ese alcance 

Primeras estimaciones de equipo de la horda de lata quemado 
13 x Su-30
12x Su-24 
1x IL-76 t
6x Mi-8 helicópteros

Su fuerza aérea en Crimea ha perdido el 50% de su capacidad deben sacar lata voladora de otros distritos militares para recuperar las perdidas de ese sector (Que también están debilitados)


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

arriba que ya volvió la furcia de carrancas


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Pueden haber quedado tocados aunque no destruidos muchos aviones..
> 
> Foto de antes de



Si yo fuese piloto no me subía a ningún avión de esa base en mucho tiempo, porque entre pepinazo y onda expansiva..... ahí hay muchas horas de ITV para verificar que las aeronaves supuestamente no afectadas son aptas para volar. No me extrañaría que algún "pájaro" se desplomara de los cielos "por gravedad" en los próximos días sin que haya ataque mediante.


----------



## tomcat ii (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Vaya destrozo han causado los cigarros



Naa, mano de pintura y en dos días como nuevo, además los aviocitos que había por ahí no valían ni 100eur. Mucho más caro el misil que lo que ha roto. [/copium]


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

arriba que está el carrancas escocido con los himars de hoy


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

y este hilo siempre arriba


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Para tener una idea de cuán enérgicas fueron las explosiones en la base aérea rusa en Novofedorivka hoy, mira esta imagen de un automóvil civil atravesado por una viga que debe tener al menos 10-15 m de largo. ¡Y eso ni siquiera parece haber estado en el área objetivo principal!


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

up que carratrancas está on fire


----------



## Sigpac (10 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> coñazo madrazo putazo carajazo como se diga en sus países!
> 
> El ejercito Sirio ha recibido muchos pepinazos de largo alcance de Israel pero nunca han recibido semejante coñazo tan brutal
> 
> ...



No hay que echar las campanas al vuelo tan pronto... a pesar de los pepinazos por ahora sólo se ha visto un Su-24 totalmente destruido, seguramente los que estuvieran cerca estarán dañados, pero para destruir todo eso o bien los tenían pegaditos uno al otro (del todo imposible, por mucho queramos menospreciar a los rusos, muchas veces de manera exagerada) o bien han bombardeado la base entera, y de momento no lo parece. Para el ejército ruso eso no es nada.

Eso sí, el golpe es brutal en todos los aspectos, atacando donde muchos se creían a salvo, ya sólo les falta la base naval de Sebastopol (aprovechad que aún se puede ver en google maps el crucero Moscú atracado en el muelle) y el famoso puente. Hay que quitarse el sombrero con los ucranianos, desde luego.

Cualquier día los rusos entran con TODA la aviación en modo saturación aunque que caigan los que sea, con tal de arrasarlo todo.

Sigo sin ver asesoras de género en ningún bando, qué curioso.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Tampoco es tan difícil desmontar a carratrancas. Yo solito le he hecho un buen apaño porque el moñeco no da más de si y no tiene habilidades. Aunque si nos uniéramos entre todos para reventarle cuando empieza a floodear y subir los hilos buenos no duraba ni 3 segundos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Ago 2022)

Lástima que no les vuelen el culo a los follaOTAN.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Pido perdón a quien mañana lea el hilo fuera de contexto y piense que cuantos mensajes he puesto. Era por un ataque de carratrancas. Se le ha parado, ha vuelto a su doritocueva humillado con el rabo entre las piernas. Sin novedad en el frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Se informó que los aviones restantes de la base aérea #Saki fueron evacuados aproximadamente a 35 km del ataque con misiles a la base aérea de Gvardeyskoye


----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

Por favor, denos un solo ejemplo de cosas más decisivas esta semana pasada, es decir, de los últimos siete días. De los siete ejemplos de cosas más decisivas que dice Vd. que hace Mordor todos los días solo díganos uno.


Un bico y geroam slava!


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Vaya destrozo han causado los cigarros



Madre mía que estropicio


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Se sabe que cojones han tirado? Eso parece el resultado de cabezas de 2 toneladas macho, el Atacms son máximo 500 Kg creo. Eso es el puto armaggedon


----------



## favelados (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se sabe que cojones han tirado? Eso parece el resultado de cabezas de 2 toneladas macho, el Atacms son máximo 500 Kg creo. Eso es el puto armaggedon




La carga inicial da igual, es por las explosiones secundarias..

Parece que tenían ahí almacenada pirotecnia para montar unas buenas fallas, por aquello de que era un lugar seguro y lejos del alcance de los Jimars esos


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Suelo seguir a este tío ukra porque hace uso de mapas en plan Yago, pero más profesional, y no suele esconder las cosas cuando vienen mal dadas:

_«Update from Ukraine | Boom! They lost military airfield»_


----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ago 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> No hay que echar las campanas al vuelo tan pronto... a pesar de los pepinazos por ahora sólo se ha visto un Su-24 totalmente destruido, seguramente los que estuvieran cerca estarán dañados, pero para destruir todo eso o bien los tenían pegaditos uno al otro (del todo imposible, por mucho queramos menospreciar a los rusos, muchas veces de manera exagerada) o bien han bombardeado la base entera, y de momento no lo parece. Para el ejército ruso eso no es nada.
> 
> Eso sí, el golpe es brutal en todos los aspectos, atacando donde muchos se creían a salvo, ya sólo les falta la base naval de Sebastopol (aprovechad que aún se puede ver en google maps el crucero Moscú atracado en el muelle) y el famoso puente. Hay que quitarse el sombrero con los ucranianos, desde luego.
> 
> ...



En el vídeo del Su-24 destruido, que es muy breve, han captado este fotograma. 




Algunos dicen que hay restos de otro avión detrás (y que incluso se ha volcado). 

Si los coches en el aparcamiento anexo a las pistas han acabado calcinados y un coche ha sido atravesado por una viga, el fogonazo y la onda expansiva tiene que haber sido brutal. 

Aquí se ve la ubicación del aparcamiento con respecto a la zona de estacionamiento de aviones.





Solo hay que los enormes hongos que se han grabado de lejos. Se ha mostrado el vídeo de un edificio destruido completamente, de gran envergadura, posiblemente un hangar. Ni siquiera el avión grabado está en la 'zona cero' del impacto. 

Aunque falte información, hay indicios de que el estrago ha sido gordo, gordo.


----------



## Toctocquienes (10 Ago 2022)

Los misiles ATACMS pueden cargar 300 mini bombas en lugar de una cabeza de guerra convencional. Es decir, que un par de misiles de estos puede perfectamente haberse follado a toda la aviación que había al aire libre en esa base, incluso levantando muros entre los aviones aparcados. 
La base puede haber sido atacada por misiles portando diferentes cabezas de combate; cabezas unitarias para destruir edificios y cabezas con submunición para cubrir una gran área destruyendo objetivos blandos como aviones aparcados.


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Ago 2022)

La HORDA lo que necesita es volverse a TURCOMONGOLIA y abandonar el territorio robado a Europa, puta escoria tironucable


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> La carga inicial da igual, es por las explosiones secundarias..
> 
> Parece que tenían ahí almacenada pirotecnia para montar unas buenas fallas, por aquello de que era un lugar seguro y lejos del alcance de los Jimars esos



Si, tiene que ser eso, porque el estropicio es absolutamente colosal. Debían tener ahí combustible para una buena temporada. Muy listos poniéndolo al lado de los aviones. Mundo orco.


----------



## favelados (10 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos tienen la hora Himars y los rusos la hora Carracas..

Está subiendo todos los hilos del subforo salvo este..

@carrancas di tu frase!


----------



## FernandoIII (10 Ago 2022)

La HORDA es la tribu (país lo es solo en nombre) más sidosa, más drogadicta, más criminal, más beoda, más corrupta, más decadente, más pedrastra y más hortera que se ha visto jamás en la historia universal.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> En el vídeo del Su-24 destruido, que es muy breve, han captado este fotograma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151297
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, así es. Jode, mirad el video de los coches reventados, la humareda que entiendo es el epicentro está a tomar por saco al fondo de la imagen.

La deflagración ha tenido que ser algo descomunal. No sé de dónde ha salido la viga que está incrustada en el coche pero arrancar eso y desplazarlo, no sé, al menos 20-30 metros, si no más, es una absoluta brutalidad.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Que dicen los ruskies que van a destruir todos los HIMARS..... pero hoy no, ni tampoco mañana, que para dentro de 3 meses ya deberían estar todos destruidos:

_Russians will destroy all HIMARS launchers by autumn at the latest
Veteran military intelligence officer Rustem Klupov has predicted the destruction of the US HIMARS multiple launch rocket systems in Ukraine._



Fuente: una TV polaca (TVP)
TVP World is Poland's first English-language channel


----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Yo tengo muy serias dudas de que las defensas aéreas rusas sean ni medianamente buenas. Hace poco se vió un video propagandístico reciente de los S300 y desde el punto de vista electrónico y tecnológico son PENOSOS. Es tecnología de los años 50 a 60. Mirad que fotos. ¿Que pretenden hacer con eso en 2022?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151215
> 
> ...



Viendo ese 'centro de control' o lo que sea, me he acordado de los paneles didácticos, repletos de clavijas, bornes y puntos de prueba que tenía en el taller de formación de electrotecnia.

Esto tienen en la 201ª Base Militar de Rusia, en Tayikistán.



Botoncitos, pilotos luminosos y toscos selectores electromecánicos de los tiempos de la Guerra Fría. No es que haya que ser súper sofisticados y montar un gran despliegue de monitores y sistemas informáticos, pero alguna cosilla más visual y manejable ayuda.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Yo tengo muy serias dudas de que las defensas aéreas rusas sean ni medianamente buenas. Hace poco se vió un video propagandístico reciente de los S300 y desde el punto de vista electrónico y tecnológico son PENOSOS. Es tecnología de los años 50 a 60. Mirad que fotos. ¿Que pretenden hacer con eso en 2022?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151215
> 
> ...



La horda de lata oxidada con operadores operador CI orcorruso Pacotov

Orcorrusos están usando los S-300 en blancos terrestres "A lo bruto" bombardeo deliberado a civiles para tratar de mermar la moral de los civiles

Una teoría de lo que volatizo las latas voladoras orco fueron un misiles Hirm-2 son desarrollados en Ucrania estuvo por años en fase de pruebas nunca se pudieron construir un diseño definitivo en serie parece ser esos tipos diseños del tercer mundo con muchos componentes de aliexpress, pero tal vez USA les proporciono algún sistema de guía de alta precisión en las pruebas, el margen de error era alto hasta 70 metros se ha debido de haber reducido bastante si los usaron


Otra posibilidad es que USA no les haya proporcionado nada y hayan solucionando el problema de precisión con puro crowfounding con pasta se soluciona casi todo


----------



## favelados (10 Ago 2022)

Mientras los aviones sigan en los hangares me parece a mi que pocos Himars van a destruir...


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ALGUNOS VÍDEOS DE MATERIALES DE PRODUCCIÓN NACIONAL UKRA 

Soldado ukra perteneciente a una unidad de ATGMs explica cómo combinan Javelins y STUGNAs.
Compara ambos sistemas y describe varias operaciones.
_«Made In Ukraine: Anti-Tank Missiles Take On Russian Armored Units»_




Sistema MLRS Verba
_«Revived rockets: Ukraine's Verba Multiple Launcher System targets Russian forces in Kharkiv»_




Sistema MLRS Bureviy
_«Ukraine unleashes a 'hurricane' of rockets against Russian forces»_


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Ago 2022)

Incel nuncafollista Calvov como que consiguió el primer trabajo de su vida en Europa Press fue un cigarro nada de que preocuparse 


Fue un cigarro no mas

No hay reporte oficial orcorruso todo normal osea orcorrusos siguen arrasando


----------



## terro6666 (10 Ago 2022)

Y si fuera Tyson contra mi abuela también hubiera perdido mi abuela en el primer asalto, pero como se ayuda a mi abuela y Tyson era pura propaganda pues ahí estamos en el round 7 empatados a puntos con ligera ventaja para Tyson, pero ya se le nota cansado y en los últimos asaltos los a perdido..


----------



## terro6666 (10 Ago 2022)

Pues igual que vosotros cuando Rusia conquistado un villorrio de 200 habitantes tras un mes de combate y 65000 bombas.
La única diferencia es que aquí menos es más.


----------



## neutral295 (10 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues no hacen mas que recuperar terreno...o tambien lo de kiev era una finta?



Repito, los rusos no quieren conquistar Kiev porque la tendrían que bombardear como en Berlin de 1945. Putin no quiere hacer un genocidio de esa magnitud.


----------



## uberales (10 Ago 2022)

Misilazos a pocos kms de Sebastopol la mayor base de la marina rusa, junto con Murmansk y Vladivostok. Ejem. Eso debería ser imposible de atacar y nada, ahí lo tienes la gente cagada en la playa, con cara de decepción y hundimiento.


----------



## Subprime (10 Ago 2022)

9 aviones, no te digo na, y te lo digo to,

esperemos a las fotos de satelite, y veremos el alcance del accidente tabaquil de ayer


----------



## El Patron (10 Ago 2022)

Hasta Lisboa? Ni a pestañear?
Es la hora de enseñar las cartas. Si Rusia no responde a este ataque sobre Crimea con dureza quedará bien claro que lleva 6 meses de farol y no tienen nada. Ahí Biden y los ucranianos se crecerán y recrudecerán los ataques. Como decían algunos foreros, este ataque supone un cambio de fase en el curso de la guerra.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Ago 2022)

Parecen que han usado HRIM-2 para atacar Crimea. 









Hrim-2 (sistema de misiles) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ojo que de tener Ucrania este sistema de misil balístico listo y en uso (recordemos que es de producción nacional) el rango de ataque efectivo es de 500 km. Ni que decir tiene que les han colado un misil balístico por todo el sistema antiaéreo.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Ago 2022)

una posibilidad









GBU-39 Small Diameter Bomb - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Averroes (10 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Los misiles ATACMS pueden cargar 300 mini bombas en lugar de una cabeza de guerra convencional. Es decir, que un par de misiles de estos puede perfectamente haberse follado a toda la aviación que había al aire libre en esa base, incluso levantando muros entre los aviones aparcados.
> La base puede haber sido atacada por misiles portando diferentes cabezas de combate; cabezas unitarias para destruir edificios y cabezas con submunición para cubrir una gran área destruyendo objetivos blandos como aviones aparcados.



Un ataque de este tipo, combinando bombas de racimo y cabezas de alto tonelaje es justo el tipo de ataque OTAN a un aeródromo, así que no me extrañaría que hubiera sucedido así. Los misiles Tomahawk pueden hacer esto, lo que no sé si los Neptune o Hrim-2 estos ucranianos que se están comentando están diseñados de la misma forma.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## Visrul (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Parecen que han usado HRIM-2 para atacar Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un vídeo que creo que es el mejor para hacernos una idea de como fue el tema y parece que fueron al menos 3 explosiones, no una sola, y se aprecia que no hay pequeñas explosiones (que indicarían bombas de racimo) o que se alcanzasen depósitos de municiones (ya que no se aprecian los "fuegos artificiales" típicos en esos casos). Desde luego no creo que fuese un ataque tipo sabotaje, salvo que usasen camiones bomba, ya que la explosión es considerable, con lo que queda algún tipo de misil de muy alta capacidad de carga...
Se aprecia en el vídeo que ya había una explosión y luego aparece 2 más.
Rob Lee en Twitter: "Video of the explosions at Saki Airbase in Crimea. https://t.co/zLUtyx4PI7 https://t.co/wvBAboSPmC" / Twitter
Lo puso ayer otro forero pero no recuerdo quién.


----------



## Visrul (10 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, dicho vídeo deja claro que no pudo ser un "error humano de un cigarro mal apagado" ya que hay 3 explosiones separadas por bastantes metros y dos de ellas prácticamente simultáneas, lo que implica que no creo que 3 fulanos tiraran colillas en 3 sitios a cientos de metros y en 2 de ellos prácticamente a la vez.  
Y para los que piensen que podrían ser las tuberías y depósitos de suministro de combustible a los aviones es imposible que produjesen ese tamaño de explosión.


----------



## Pat (10 Ago 2022)

Sigues sin entender nada;
Lección 1)
La ayuda del oeste a Ucrania es muy poco, ni en Broma se puede comparar lo que hace Ucrania a Rusia con lo que pasara al ejercito de Rusia si entra en conflicto con el OTAN.

Lección 2)

Ucrania esta defendiendo SU CASA contra un invasor, esto es un multiplicador de fuerzas.

Lección 3)
Los Rusos no quieren estar en Ucrania, esto desmotiva las fuerzas armadas rusos y hace el efecto inverso a lo que pasa con las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

Si El ejército Ruso estaba defiendo su país contra cualquier enemigo China/OTAN no me cabe duda que veremos un ejercito totalmente diferente a lo que vemos ahora. Pero la realidad es que Rusia se ha embarcado sin justificación en una invasión de un país vecino y Putin no se atreve ni a llamar esta guerra por su nombre, mucho menos llamar a filas a Moscovitas. Ya se ha muerto en Ucrania mas rusos de lo que se perdió en 9 AÑOS de guerra en Afganistán.


----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hay un vídeo que creo que es el mejor para hacernos una idea de como fue el tema y parece que fueron al menos 3 explosiones, no una sola, y se aprecia que no hay pequeñas explosiones (que indicarían bombas de racimo) o que se alcanzasen depósitos de municiones (ya que no se aprecian los "fuegos artificiales" típicos en esos casos). Desde luego no creo que fuese un ataque tipo sabotaje, salvo que usasen camiones bomba, ya que la explosión es considerable, con lo que queda algún tipo de misil de muy alta capacidad de carga...
> Se aprecia en el vídeo que ya había una explosión y luego aparece 2 más.
> Rob Lee en Twitter: "Video of the explosions at Saki Airbase in Crimea. https://t.co/zLUtyx4PI7 https://t.co/wvBAboSPmC" / Twitter
> Lo puso ayer otro forero pero no recuerdo quién.





La secuencia del ataque volverá a repetirse, misiles antirradar ciegan la defensa aérea y a continuación cohetes o misiles tácticos destruyen el objetivo.
Cada vez parece más plausible que los ucranianos están probando nuevas variantes de munición himars combinando su acción con los agm-88.

A ver qué medidas de defensa aérea plantean los orcos para el puentecito porque pareciera que no tienen absolutamente nada que pueda impedir los ataques.
Y los vídeos que muestran los efectos del ataque evidencian que en Crimea no faltan quintacolumnistas.

GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Vaya destrozo han causado los cigarros



Y mira que se lo tenemos dicho en este foro: No me fuméis donde está la gasolina… y ellos cabezones!


----------



## halmeria (10 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Repito, los rusos no quieren conquistar Kiev porque la tendrían que bombardear como en Berlin de 1945. Putin no quiere hacer un genocidio de esa magnitud.



Matiza: Putin no quiere/puede conquistar Kiev AHORA. Lo intento pero no pudo por medios convencionales (sin tirar nukes ni arrasar completamente el territorio)


----------



## neutral295 (10 Ago 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Matiza: Putin no quiere/puede conquistar Kiev AHORA. Lo intento pero no pudo por medios convencionales (sin tirar nukes ni arrasar completamente el territorio)



halmeria, eso es lo que quiere EEUU que Putin arrase Ucrania con bombardeos masivos. Putin no va a permitir que Ucrania se la quede la OTAN de EEUU, los chinos tampoco van a permitir que Taiwan se lo quede la OTAN de EEUU, por mucha Pelosi que vaya a visitarlo. halmeria, que te quede claro que Rusia ni China le tienen miedo a EEUU. Que intente los EEUU meter sus tropas en Ucrania o Taiwan, NO TIENEN COJONES  estos yanquis.


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Los tarados propagandistas televisivos desviando la atención sobre lo ocurrido ayer
Mientras tanto el bot ruso Guarrancas flodeando como un mono


Mientras tanto, en Rusia: algunos aspectos destacados de varios programas de televisión estatales, lamentando la búsqueda de la propiedad de Trump y esperando una guerra civil. Algunos expertos militares temen que Trump pueda ser acusado de enviar documentos clasificados a Moscú y acusado de traición. 



Lo que la televisión estatal rusa no dice a menudo te dice más de lo que dice En lugar de comenzar el programa de anoche con las explosiones de la base aérea de Saky, Vladimir Solovyov lanzó una diatriba contra los EE. UU. por la búsqueda de Mar-a-Lago por parte del FBI.



Putin le recuerda a Donald Trump que puede reemplazar todos los documentos tomados por el FBI


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Yo tengo muy serias dudas de que las defensas aéreas rusas sean ni medianamente buenas. Hace poco se vió un video propagandístico reciente de los S300 y desde el punto de vista electrónico y tecnológico son PENOSOS. Es tecnología de los años 50 a 60. Mirad que fotos. ¿Que pretenden hacer con eso en 2022?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151215
> 
> ...



Yo diría 1970 por el tipo de pulsadores. Se nota que se ha utilizado mucho ese panel con esos roces en las chapas con mucha pintura… incluso diría que es fake o fallo garrafal de algún neófito que intenta apabullar. El tornillo con muelle de presión en una tapa de rayos catódicos es impagable


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Matiza: Putin no quiere/puede conquistar Kiev AHORA. Lo intento pero no pudo por medios convencionales (sin tirar nukes ni arrasar completamente el territorio)



No puede .tendria que declarar la guerra para usar una movilización total de la población.con lo tronchante que sería....


----------



## pep007 (10 Ago 2022)

Los carrancas y neutrales estan trabajando duro, deben cobrar un paston...


----------



## nebulosa (10 Ago 2022)

Importantes bajas en ese aeropuerto....esto les hara ver que no son intocables y que en cualquier momento puedes volar por los aires.


----------



## pep007 (10 Ago 2022)

Que a nadie sorprenda la coheteria ukraniana, pensad que la ESA esta preocupada en como suplir las etapas superiores hipergolicas de sus cohetes fabricadas por ukrania.
Parece que la ESA aprovechara para dar el paso de combustibles hipergolicos a LOx-CH4


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Reconocen la perdida de 9 aviones de momento


Aksyonov: más de 60 edificios de apartamentos resultaron dañados después de explosiones en un aeródromo en Crimea. Se dañaron 60 edificios de apartamentos ubicados a una distancia del aeródromo. Pero ni un solo avión, que estaba justo en el aeródromo, no resultó dañado. Creemos, creemos incondicionalmente.


*Las autoridades evaluaron los daños por explosiones en Crimea*
Aksenov dijo que más de 60 casas resultaron dañadas debido a explosiones en Crimea.
Más de 60 edificios de apartamentos resultaron dañados debido a explosiones en un aeródromo de Crimea . Así lo anunció el miércoles 10 de agosto el jefe de la península, Sergei Aksyonov , tras evaluar las consecuencias de la emergencia. Sus palabras son recogidas por RIA Novosti .

“Tenemos 62 edificios de departamentos dañados y casas individuales, ahora se están haciendo rondas, habrá información”, dijo.

Aksyonov dijo que además de los edificios residenciales, unas 20 instalaciones comerciales resultaron dañadas. Actualmente se está recopilando información sobre los daños.

El 9 de agosto se conoció una serie de explosiones en el aeródromo militar de Saki, cerca de Novofedorovka . Como resultado del incidente, 14 personas resultaron heridas, un hombre murió .

Más tarde, RIA Novosti, citando una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, informó que la violación de los requisitos de seguridad contra incendios se consideró como la principal causa de las explosiones de municiones.










Власти оценили повреждения из-за взрывов в Крыму


Более 60 многоквартирных домов получили повреждения из-за произошедших на аэродроме в Крыму взрывов. Об этом в среду, 10 августа, сообщил глава полуострова Сергей Аксенов после оценки последствий ЧП. Аксенов уточнил, что кроме жилых домов оказались повреждены около 20 коммерческих объектов.




lenta.ru





_




_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Que a nadie sorprenda la coheteria ukraniana, pensad que la ESA esta preocupada en como suplir las etapas superiores hipergolicas de sus cohetes fabricadas por ukrania.
> Parece que la ESA aprovechara para dar el paso de combustibles hipergolicos a LOx-CH4



Elon musk se frota las manos


----------



## pep007 (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno, Elon Musk si se salva sera gracias al Falcon 9, por que el BFR es un proyecto megalomano que no puede subsistir sin un estado tirano megalomano detras...
Aparte de eso Elon es un ingemiero de cojones. El problema es el mismo de los dictadores, al principio muy bien, pero cuando se les va la pinza megalomana...
Vamos, como nuestro querido Putin.


----------



## MAUSER (10 Ago 2022)

Teletón nacional, 08.10.2022

00:05 ATAQUES A LOS OCUPANTES 
Las guerrillas dañaron la sede de "Rusia Unida". 2 explosiones cerca de Kyrylivka. Fue a la costa a donde los ocupantes trajeron su equipo militar.

01:50 AMENAZAS DE LOS OCUPANTES 
Intimidan a la población haciendo estallar el ZNPP, creando un gulag y celebrando un pseudo-referéndum.

03:25 EVACUACIÓN
Un bebé fue llevado al hospital con un golpe de calor: los Rashists mantuvieron a la familia en un puesto de control en Vasylivka durante 2 días. Un total de 10 personas murieron en la cola.

04:00 AMENAZAS A PROFESORES
rosZMI informó el deseo de disparar de manera demostrativa a los maestros que no estén de acuerdo en cooperar con los Rashists. Sin embargo, el 80% de los 620 graduados de la escuela ingresarán a universidades ucranianas y europeas.

05:45 PSEUDOREFERENDO
Trajeron un autobús con turistas, filmaron entrevistas de propaganda. El "voto en casa" se llevará a cabo bajo los bozales de las máquinas automáticas. No se visitarán más de 10 apartamentos por día en cada edificio.

07:50 PRESIÓN SOBRE LOS NIÑOS
A partir del 1 de septiembre, los ocupantes no dejarán salir a los niños de la ciudad. Ofrecen 10.000 rublos a los padres que lleven a sus hijos a la escuela.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

lo normal a esta hora es que putin hubiera reducido a escombro algun centro comercial, muestra de que están severamente mermados


----------



## terro6666 (10 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Los carrancas y neutrales estan trabajando duro, deben cobrar un paston...



Los bolívares al cambio no son nada , vale más el papel con que están hechos m


----------



## moncton (10 Ago 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Hasta Lisboa? Ni a pestañear?
> Es la hora de enseñar las cartas. Si Rusia no responde a este ataque sobre Crimea con dureza quedará bien claro que lleva 6 meses de farol y no tienen nada. Ahí Biden y los ucranianos se crecerán y recrudecerán los ataques. Como decían algunos foreros, este ataque supone un cambio de fase en el curso de la guerra.



El Putin lleva desde febrero marcando lineas rojas y los ucranianos (con permiso OTAN) se las estan saltando una a una

Y salvo robar grano y electrodomesticos, bombardear hospitales, violar a niñas de 8 años los rusos no hab hecho nada

Mucho ladrar y amenazar con los nucleares pero militarmente se la han envainado cada vez

La "respuesta contundente" será disparar uno de los pocos misiles de crucero que les quedan y a ver donde cae


----------



## BGA (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, Elon Musk si se salva sera gracias al Falcon 9, por que el BFR es un proyecto megalomano que no puede subsistir sin un estado tirano megalomano detras...
> Aparte de eso Elon es un ingemiero de cojones. El problema es el mismo de los dictadores, al principio muy bien, pero cuando se les va la pinza megalomana...
> Vamos, como nuestro querido Putin.



El primero que hizo que los coches eléctricos parecieran coches y no los abortos japoneses con ruedas como el prius..Tesla modelo s diseñado por un alemán..


----------



## Pat (10 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> halmeria, eso es lo que quiere EEUU que Putin arrase Ucrania con bombardeos masivos. Putin no va a permitir que Ucrania se la quede la OTAN de EEUU, los chinos tampoco van a permitir que Taiwan se lo quede la OTAN de EEUU, por mucha Pelosi que vaya a visitarlo. halmeria, que te quede claro que Rusia ni China le tienen miedo a EEUU. Que intente los EEUU meter sus tropas en Ucrania o Taiwan, NO TIENEN COJONES  estos yanquis.



Hemos pasado del punto de no retorno en cuanto a Ucrania; ¿_Realmente creas que Rusia puede conquistar y mantener una ocupación de Ucrania_?: es imposible, a menos que Rusia decide hacer una limpieza étnica mayor de el que Hitler hice.

Solo es una cuestión de cuando Rusia salga de Ucrania; la cuestión importante ahora es _¿Puede Rusia y la federación Ruso sobre vivir después de Ucrania”?_ .

despues de una retirada de Ucrania yo veo muy probable que empieza el caos y guerras civiles en Rusia y su federación , lo que acabaran implicando a los Chinos, que por salvar la integrad de los Chinos en Rusia se vera obligado enviar su ejercito para poner orden en todo el este del actual Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

russian mir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

eso ya es orcozone


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La horda de lata oxidada con operadores operador CI orcorruso Pacotov
> 
> Orcorrusos están usando los S-300 en blancos terrestres "A lo bruto" bombardeo deliberado a civiles para tratar de mermar la moral de los civiles
> 
> ...



Esto es algo de lo que se ha hablado poco, y debe de haber bastante de esto.

El desempeño del ejército ucraniano es de guerra moderna, cuando yo al menos esperaba que aún usaran tácticas soviéticas heredadas. Además Ucrania tiene armamento nuevo y propio.

Cuando Rusia incumple de forma flagrante el acuerdo de Budapest con la anexión de Crimea, USA y UK, los otros garantes, han debido comenzar un programa de modernización del ejército ucraniano que incluya capacidad de fabricación de armamento propio más modernización de tropas. Que puede ser uno de los motivos detrás de la invasión rusa, que debía oír campanas pero no sabía bien de donde.

En otras palabras, se vienen cositas.


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Parecen que han usado HRIM-2 para atacar Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante lo que menciona de que el desarrollo del misil pudo ser financiado de forma encubierta por Arabia Saudí. Va en línea con mi reflexión de antes. Tiene mucha pinta de que USA ha organizado un enjambre para crear una industria armamentística propia en Ucrania, a través de aliados proxys, lo que dificultaba el trabajo de la inteligencia border line borracha ruski.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sí, sí, así es. Jode, mirad el video de los coches reventados, la humareda que entiendo es el epicentro está a tomar por saco al fondo de la imagen.
> 
> La deflagración ha tenido que ser algo descomunal. No sé de dónde ha salido la viga que está incrustada en el coche pero arrancar eso y desplazarlo, no sé, al menos 20-30 metros, si no más, es una absoluta brutalidad.



Estamos ante el comienzo de la reconquista ucraniana Coronel?


Pat dijo:


> Hemos pasado del punto de no retorno en cuanto a Ucrania; ¿_Realmente creas que Rusia puede conquistar y mantener una ocupación de Ucrania_?: es imposible, a menos que Rusia decide hacer una limpieza étnica mayor de el que Hitler hice.
> 
> Solo es una cuestión de cuando Rusia salga de Ucrania; la cuestión importante ahora es _¿Puede Rusia y la federación Ruso sobre vivir después de Ucrania”?_ .
> 
> despues de una retirada de Ucrania yo veo muy probable que empieza el caos y guerras civiles en Rusia y su federación , lo que acabaran implicando a los Chinos, que por salvar la integrad de los Chinos en Rusia se vera obligado enviar su ejercito para poner orden en todo el este del actual Rusia.



Cuando Kherson y otras zonas ocupadas hagan referendum y se proclamen nuevas repúblicas como Crimea,que diréis? 

Casi 6 meses dea invasión y 0 insurrecciones, tanto dentro como fuera de rusia.

Ukrania debería de reconquistar algo ya. Cuanto más tiempo pase, más probabilidad de que los rusos se queden con el territorio


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Es justo y necesario, totalmente de acuerdo con Tito Marchenko


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Por cierto, dicho vídeo deja claro que no pudo ser un "error humano de un cigarro mal apagado" ya que hay 3 explosiones separadas por bastantes metros y dos de ellas prácticamente simultáneas, lo que implica que no creo que 3 fulanos tiraran colillas en 3 sitios a cientos de metros y en 2 de ellos prácticamente a la vez.
> Y para los que piensen que podrían ser las tuberías y depósitos de suministro de combustible a los aviones es imposible que produjesen ese tamaño de explosión.



Puede ser perfectamente, los rusos fuman mucho y son muy distraídos. Date cuenta de que el ruso medio está siempre abstraído pensado en como luchar contra el NWO y la salvación de occidente.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estamos ante el comienzo de la reconquista ucraniana Coronel?
> 
> Cuando Kherson y otras zonas ocupadas hagan referendum y se proclamen nuevas repúblicas como Crimea,que diréis?
> 
> ...


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

BGA dijo:


> En fin... Burbuja. ¿Se pueden abrir las ventanas de un autobús moderno? Si afuera hay 40º, ¿qué temperatura habrá en el interior lleno de gente joven con el metabolismo a tope? ¿Y de la calidad del aire nadie dice nada?



Explica que tramas, moreno. En este hilo poco margen para putinejadas.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151664



Intuyo por tu infantiloide respuesta que no. Ukros mirando como les siguen birlando territorio los ruskies, ya lo dais por sentado.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Explica que tramas, moreno. En este hilo poco margen para putinejadas.



Creo que se ha colado , viene del hilo de los Z a 40° en el autobús rumbo arenalsound


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Creo que se ha colado , viene del hilo de los Z a 40° en el autobús rumbo arenalsound



Por eso he sido medianamente amable  y no he ido a dar duro, no lo tengo fichado como putineja.


----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estamos ante el comienzo de la reconquista ucraniana Coronel?
> 
> Cuando Kherson y otras zonas ocupadas hagan referendum y se proclamen nuevas repúblicas como Crimea,que diréis?
> 
> ...




¿Está Rusia en guerra?.


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Según RIA Novosti, agencia de información rusa


1. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania fueron reprimidas el 24 de febrero.
2. Las bases aéreas de Ucrania fueron destruidas el 24 de febrero. 
3. El ejército ucraniano huyó el 24 de febrero.
4. Y, en general, la operación en Donbass ha terminado hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## BGA (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Explica que tramas, moreno. En este hilo poco margen para putinejadas.



Hilo equivocado.

Se siente.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Está Rusia en guerra?.



Si se puede llamar a esto guerra...acepto pulpo. Porque vaya coñazo de conflicto.

Entre que los rusos van pisando huevos en su avance, y los ukros no reconquistan nada ni se mueven de la trinchera, llamar guerra a esto es demasiado generoso. 

Lo que es el frente está todo muy parado desde hace 1 mes.

Las guerras posmodernas supongo y que es agosto.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según RIA Novosti, agencia de información rusa
> 
> 
> 1. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania fueron reprimidas el 24 de febrero.
> ...



La agencia RISAS Novosti siempre al filo de la noticia con su toque de humor.


----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Por cierto, dicho vídeo deja claro que no pudo ser un "error humano de un cigarro mal apagado" ya que hay 3 explosiones separadas por bastantes metros y dos de ellas prácticamente simultáneas, lo que implica que no creo que 3 fulanos tiraran colillas en 3 sitios a cientos de metros y en 2 de ellos prácticamente a la vez.
> Y para los que piensen que podrían ser las tuberías y depósitos de suministro de combustible a los aviones es imposible que produjesen ese tamaño de explosión.



La propaganda rusa no se ha puesto las pilas. Ha sido un cigarro mal apagado hipersónico que echa las cenizas encendidas en racimo, como los gloriosos Sarmat, y que inflamó todos los depósitos de combustible de la base, a la velocidad del rayo.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Interesante lo que menciona de que el desarrollo del misil pudo ser financiado de forma encubierta por Arabia Saudí. Va en línea con mi reflexión de antes. Tiene mucha pinta de que USA ha organizado un enjambre para crear una industria armamentística propia en Ucrania, a través de aliados proxys, lo que dificultaba el trabajo de la inteligencia border line borracha ruski.



Muy interesante ese concepto: dado que el dar armas a Ucrania en cabrona a los orcos, mejor es potenciar el armamento nacional, teniendo Ucrania como tiene mucho potencial en ciertos aspectos, para así poder rearmarse sin generar una respuesta a Occidente directamente por parte de Rusia.
Imaginemos por ejemplo si Estados Unidos en lugar de dar aviones A10 a los Ucranianos, les da el know how para que desarrollen su propio avión de combate cercano. 
Creo que los próximos meses van a ser muy interesantes pero temo cómo puedan reaccionar los orcos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Muy interesante ese concepto: dado que el dar armas a Ucrania en cabrona a los orcos, mejor es potenciar el armamento nacional, teniendo Ucrania como tiene mucho potencial en ciertos aspectos, para así poder rearmarse sin generar una respuesta a Occidente directamente por parte de Rusia.
> Imaginemos por ejemplo si Estados Unidos en lugar de dar aviones A10 a los Ucranianos, les da el know how para que desarrollen su propio avión de combate cercano.
> Creo que los próximos meses van a ser muy interesantes pero temo cómo puedan reaccionar los orcos.



Ahora mismo no les queda capacidad de reaccion a los Rusos y a los Ukranianos no les queda tiempo. El apoyo internacional flojea día a día, poco a poco.


----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si se puede llamar a esto guerra...acepto pulpo. Porque vaya coñazo de conflicto.
> 
> Entre que los rusos van pisando huevos en su avance, y los ukros no reconquistan nada ni se mueven de la trinchera, llamar guerra a esto es demasiado generoso.
> 
> ...





Buena cintura pero sabe Vd. de sobra que ese no es el punto de mi pregunta. Cuando el enano declare el estado de guerra, y no le quedará otra porque la operación le está saliendo especialita de verdad, empezamos a contar días sin "insurrecciones"; si lo permite, cuando empiecen yo las denominaré "movimientos independentistas", convendrá conmigo en que los buriatos tienen derecho a tener su propio Estado-nación, ¿a que sí?. Yo estoy muy preocupado por que no exista aún una Buriatia independiente, ¿verdad que Vd. también siente la misma inquietud?.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Buena cintura pero sabe Vd. de sobra que ese no es el punto de mi pregunta. Cuando el enano declare el estado de guerra, y no le quedará otra porque la operación le está saliendo especialita de verdad, empezamos a contar días sin "insurrecciones"; si lo permite, cuando empiecen yo las denominaré "movimientos independentistas", convendrá conmigo en que los buriatos tienen derecho a tener su propio Estado-nación, ¿a que sí?. Yo estoy muy preocupado por que no exista aún una Buriatia independiente, ¿verdad que Vd. también siente la misma inquietud?.



Por el momento todas vuestras predicciones sobre el colapso interior ruso no se han cumplido ni una. Ni económico, ni social, ni militar. Y creo recordar que ustec mismo, dijo que para agosto-septiembre Crimea y el donbass volverían a ser territorio ucraniano (sic). No se me ofenda ustec, pero las analfabetas del tarot aciertan más.

Entiendo que queráis ver a Rusia mordiendo el polvo, pero hay que ser más realistas y objetivos con los análisis que se hacen, que ya no tenemos 20 años. Las insurrecciones en territorio ocupado no se han producido porque sencillamente la mitad o más de la población de esas zonas es prorruskie, y están a favor de la invasión.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ahora mismo no les queda capacidad de reacciona los Rusos y a los Ukranianos no les queda tiempo. El apoyo internacional flojea día a día, poco a poco.



El apoyo internacional no ha existido en ningún momento. Ha sido apoyo EEUU, RU + los antiguos países de la URSS o del pacto de Varsovia. Y esos siguen dando lo que pueden dar. Los maricones franco-alemanes sobornados no van a dar mucho, los italianos ponachos, y nosotros mejor que no demos nada.


----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por el momento todas vuestras predicciones sobre el colapso interior ruso no se han cumplido ni una. Ni económico, ni social, ni militar. Y creo recordar que ustec mismo, dijo que para agosto-septiembre Crimea y el donbass volverían a ser territorio ucraniano (sic). No se me ofenda ustec, pero las analfabetas del tarot aciertan más.
> 
> Entiendo que queráis ver a Rusia mordiendo el polvo, pero hay que ser más realistas y objetivos con los análisis que se hacen, que ya no tenemos 20 años. Las insurrecciones en territorio ocupado no se han producido porque sencillamente la mitad o más de la población de esas zonas es prorruskie, y están a favor de la invasión.





Yo no hablo de insurrecciones en la Ucrania ocupada. Y Crimea volverá a su legítimo propietario.


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

McChufly hablando de predicciones fallidas, es que esto es para mear y no echar gota. En fin, seguimos:


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Nah otro asalto para fallar pero luego mañana lanzarán más por el mismo sitio..


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Parecen que han usado HRIM-2 para atacar Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso. Rusia se retira parcialmente del tratado New START y Ucrania le mete un misilazo con un alcance prohibido por el MTCR.









Russia suspends US treaty arms inspections


Moscow cited Western sanctions and Covid-19 for its suspension of inspections agreed under the New START nuclear arms reduction treaty between Russia and the US.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Curioso. Rusia se retira parcialmente del tratado New START y Ucrania le mete un misilazo con un alcance prohibido por el MTCR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más ilegal me parece usar un tercer país como bielorusia para lanzar tochkas...ey pero


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Ago 2022)

Atascos para salir de Crimea, el plan del enano ajedrecista sigue su curso



Se han quitado las ganas de baño


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

Does Ukraine Have A Stash Of Domestically Developed Ballistic Missiles?


A possible high-profile long-range attack on a Russian airbase has led many to wonder if Ukraine has a pocket arsenal of ballistic missiles.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Casino (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>




Van a hacer lo mismo que los Aliados hicieron a los alemanes con la fuerza aérea durante la sgm solo que los ucranianos van a emplear himars, drones, misiles y munición merodeadora en lugar de aviones. Lo malo es que lo pagarán los civiles, la frustración y desesperación de los orcos les llevará a cometer las peores atrocidades que se les ocurran.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> eso ya es orcozone



Jajaja. Cada vez se están acercando más al puente que une la peínsula de Crimea con Rusia.
Sigue la guerra psicológica.
Ayer hubo otro ataque bastante "cercano" a ese puente. Parece que pasito a pasito, los ukras van avisando de que se pueden acercar al puente de Putin. Mira, casualidad.... en el post justo de abajo. Me refería a esto.



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)

La de RT:

"Pase lo que pase y suceda, tu deber es apoyar a tu país, a tu pueblo y a tu ejército."


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Cual es la táctica exactamente..avanzar a lo loco solo.y sin apoyo..?..y si hubieran pillado una mina?..


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cual es la táctica exactamente..avanzar a lo loco solo.y sin apoyo..?..y si hubieran pillado una mina?..



Es que es para flipar con el nivel de incompetencia ruso...


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que acaban de derribar otro avion ruso


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Eso no lo hace un misil, ¿qué se supone que ha explotado?


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

Hilo muy largo, pero creo que os gustará.


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Eso no lo hace un misil, ¿qué se supone que ha explotado?



Pues oficialmente creo que no se sabe, las teorías creo que van por Himars, Attacs, Harpoon, Misiles ucranianos, partisanos (un ataque desde dentro de la base) y la oficial rusa, que creo que dice que es por fumar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Eso no lo hace un misil, ¿qué se supone que ha explotado?



El polvorín que alcanzó el misil


----------



## César Borgia (10 Ago 2022)

En the Washington Post dicen que lo de ayer en Crimea es una op. de las fuerzas especiales Ucras....





__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Hay algo mas de esto?

Distrito de Chongaru ,Algo arde bastante bien después de las explosiones , Estamos a la espera de más información


Algún tipo de gran incendio es visible en el norte #Crimea cerca de #Chonhar . Se puede ver por más de 10 kilómetros.



Otro ataque profundo en territorio controlado por Rusia, justo en la frontera de Crimea en Chongar. Supongo que Ucrania está atacando el puente.



Las explosiones en Crimea fueron causadas por "cigarrillos arrojados en lugares peligrosos"


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

sigue la estampida de rusos de Crimea


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Espero que los rusos trasladen otros 10.000 soldados a Kherson lo antes posible. Cuantos más haya al oeste del Dnipro cuando los puentes estén finalmente cortados por completo, antes morirán de hambre.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Las poderosas defensas antiaéreas rusas


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Transporte de personal blindado estadounidense International MaxxPro en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Aqui vemos el resultado de la corrupcion rusa

Una revisión de un tanque ruso T-80, capturado como trofeo de guerra por los defensores ucranianos. Todas las cajas de armaduras explosivas reactivas en lugar de explosivos están llenas de... ¡goma!


----------



## uberales (10 Ago 2022)

Ojo que a este paso va a pasar algo que llevo mucho pensando. Un golpe de estado en Moscú en los próximos meses no me extrañaría nada.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui vemos el resultado de la corrupcion rusa
> 
> Una revisión de un tanque ruso T-80, capturado como trofeo de guerra por los defensores ucranianos. Todas las cajas de armaduras explosivas reactivas en lugar de explosivos están llenas de... ¡goma!



Lo más DimitriDeMier que hemos visto en mucho tiempo, y mira que el listón está alto.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Coincido con este tweet se habla de unos 60 pilotos y personal de tierra muertos, estos muertos son dificiles de reemplazar. Este ha ataque ha sido muy duro para rusia


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)

No se si será verdad pero a tenor del video que alguien ha puesto antes aqui - creo que Dr. Polux - al menos hay que darle algo de credibilidad...


----------



## repompero (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui vemos el resultado de la corrupcion rusa
> 
> Una revisión de un tanque ruso T-80, capturado como trofeo de guerra por los defensores ucranianos. Todas las cajas de armaduras explosivas reactivas en lugar de explosivos están llenas de... ¡goma!



Mira por donde, ya sabemos donde han metido la goma que no han puesto en las ruedas.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las poderosas defensas antiaéreas rusas



"maskirovska", los rusos desde siempre tienen como doctrina utilizar hinchables o maquetas simulando material para engañar a los medios de reconocimiento enemigos.


----------



## uberales (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Coincido con este tweet se habla de unos 60 pilotos y personal de tierra muertos, estos muertos son dificiles de reemplazar. Este ha ataque ha sido muy duro para rusia



Esos tíos son la flor y nata de todos los ejércitos, sean pilotos o mecánicos. No hay nadie tan especializado como la gente de unas fuerzas aéreas. Han perdido muchísimo. Lo siento por ellos como personas, pero son invasores en Ucrania.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Claro, es que en las Neoguerras DImitriDeMier son sólo los rusos que pueden bombardear a los demás. ¡Qué falta de civismo Ucraniano, joder, devolver el fuego!. ¡Así no hay quien gane!

Y lo peor es que este era de los que pedía al inicio de la guerra usar nukes contra capitales Europeas con la boca bien llena.



repompero dijo:


> Mira por donde, ya sabemos donde han metido la goma que no han puesto en las ruedas.



Me gustaría acercarme a un Armata con mi abrelatas de casa. Fijo que es un Lada Tuneao. Las risas que nos ibamos a echar.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Claro, es que en las Neoguerras DImitriDeMier son sólo los rusos que pueden bombardear a los demás. ¡Qué falta de civismo Ucraniano, joder, devolver el fuego!. ¡Así no hay quien gane!
> 
> Y lo peor es que este era de los que pedían al inicio de la guerra usar nukes contra capitales Europeas con la boca bien llena.



Recuerda lo que decía cierto mariscal del foro. Los ucranianos no son un enemigo razonable porque no se rinden. Así piensan.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Mira por donde, ya sabemos donde han metido la goma que no han puesto en las ruedas.



Viene explicado en uno de los tweets del hilo, probablemente es lo que se llama NERA (Non-Explosive Reactive Armor) que es eso, ladrillos rellenos de algo que sea deformable como la goma o fibra de vidrio.

Hay unos cuantos carros y blindados occidentales que lo utilizaban alla por los 60-70, sólo que en vez de ladrillos cubrían todo el frontal con una plancha que tenía la goma o fibra debajo por encima del casco principal y la torre.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Recuerda lo que decía cierto mariscal del foro. Los ucranianos no son un enemigo razonable porque no se rinden. Así piensan.



Los Rusos son a los eslavos lo que los Británicos al Oeste Europeo, o los Argentinos al resto del mundo. Se creen que se les debe algo. Pleitesía diría yo. Es vomitivo.





Turbamulta dijo:


> Viene explicado en uno de los tweets del hilo, probablemente es lo que se llama NERA (Non-Explosive Reactive Armor) que es eso, ladrillos rellenos de algo que sea deformable como la goma o fibra de vidrio.
> 
> Hay unos cuantos carros y blindados occidentales que lo utilizaban alla por los 60-70, sólo que en vez de ladrillos cubrían todo el frontal con una plancha que tenía la goma o fibra debajo por encima del casco principal y la torre.



Como cuando los Americanos ponían cualquier cosa que encontraban en sus Shermans en la 2GM para incrementar el blindaje. Cosa que se demostró poco efectiva, y que solo valía para que los tripulantes no se negasen a combatir.


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Ago 2022)

Luminoso juaqueado en Moscú muestra "what airdefence doing ?" (¿ qué está haciendo la defensa aerea ?)


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (10 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> solo valía para que los tripulantes no se negasen a combatir.



El efecto psicológico es muy importante en la moral de la tropa.


----------



## moncton (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Coincido con este tweet se habla de unos 60 pilotos y personal de tierra muertos, estos muertos son dificiles de reemplazar. Este ha ataque ha sido muy duro para rusia



Pues no se en Rusia

Un piloto americano costaba 1 millon de dolares en formarlo

Y 5 años


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tales. (10 Ago 2022)

Los rusos huyendo como ratas de Crimea son parte de la jugada maestra de Putin


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores checo, Jan Lipavsky, apoyó la suspensión de la emisión de visas Schengen a ciudadanos rusos por parte de los estados miembros de la UE"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

453 viewsD Anon, 19:50

t.me/DANON1776/14639

*Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD*

​




__





Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD


453 viewsD Anon, 19:50 Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cucha-que-dice-esta-en-twitter-que-lo-han-hackeado-los-himars-a-lockheed-martin-los-rusos-xd.1802938/




www.burbuja.info





UPDATE

parece que no es "sobre los HIMARS" si no ataque a la empres Lockheed Martin

no parece que tenga que verse comprometida la operatividad de los pocos o ninguno HIMARS que queden en UCRANIA.

pero aun asi habra que ver que sucede


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Rusos y sus rusadas

Medusa con cerveza, que aproveche


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Primeras imágenes no rectificadas de la base aérea de Saki en Crimea a través de @planet tras las múltiples explosiones de ayer. Claramente ha habido un incendio masivo en la base después de lo que sucedió allí:


La comparación de las imágenes del 9 y el 10 de agosto muestra cráteres muy grandes, muchos aviones destruidos y edificios destruidos. Parece un impacto directo en el edificio de la izquierda, por lo que sea lo que sea parece preciso.
• • •









Thread by @EliotHiggins on Thread Reader App


@EliotHiggins: First unrectified images of Saki Air Base in Crimea via @planet following yesterday's multiple explosions. There's clearly been a massive fire across the base following whatever happened there: Compar...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La horda de lata oxidada con operadores operador CI orcorruso Pacotov
> 
> Orcorrusos están usando los S-300 en blancos terrestres "A lo bruto" bombardeo deliberado a civiles para tratar de mermar la moral de los civiles
> 
> ...



Los ucras son muy competentes en estas cosas despegándose de los rusos en estos ultimos años, además de las redes internacionales que se ayudan a nivel internacional.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

el dodo australiano se extinguió por mucho menos



Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos y sus rusadas
> 
> Medusa con cerveza, que aproveche


----------



## paconan (10 Ago 2022)

Cuando no trajiste una lavadora a casa, volviste de la guerra vivo y con las piernas y cuando tu esposa no recibirá 7 millones




Los medios publicaron datos sobre las pérdidas de ayer de Rusia en Novofedorovka en Crimea. Destruido o dañado:
8 aviones SU-27
4 aviones SU-30M
5 SU-24
6 helicópteros MI-8
1 avión IL-20RT
4 depósitos de munición destruidos y varios edificios dañados


----------



## Mitsou (10 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> "maskirovska", los rusos desde siempre tienen como doctrina utilizar hinchables o maquetas simulando material para engañar a los medios de reconocimiento enemigos.



Bastante ridículo, no están intentando suprimir las defensas antiaéreas porque son incapaces de detener los ataques ucranianos así que ya pueden llenar Crimea de colchonetas de playa


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuando no trajiste una lavadora a casa, volviste de la guerra vivo y con las piernas y cuando tu esposa no recibirá 7 millones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El IL-20RT es un avión para usos muy particulares. Parece que sólo tenían 4 en servicio









> Finalidad: medición de la trayectoria de vuelo de vehículos de lanzamiento espacial y satélites en áreas fuera del alcance de las estaciones de medición terrestres y marítimas, retransmisión de señales entre satélites ubicados en órbita y estaciones de control en tierra, búsqueda de módulos de retorno espacial y seguimiento de pruebas de tiro de guiado militar misiles


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (10 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo no hablo de insurrecciones en la Ucrania ocupada. Y *Crimea volverá a su legítimo propietario.*



Pues nada a seguir esperando.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuando no trajiste una lavadora a casa, volviste de la guerra vivo y con las piernas y cuando tu esposa no recibirá 7 millones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dios


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (10 Ago 2022)

Ministerio Ruso desmiente el ataque ucraniano a Crimea y muestra orgulloso fotografías de los aviones y aeropuerto intacto. ¡¡¡RIDÍCULO GLOBALISTA!!!


Los europeos y americanos vuelven a quedar en ridículo ante la superioridad de la estepa asiática... AH NO... recordad, los satelites son franquistas y nazis... Satellite images reportedly show HUGE damage to Crimea's Novofedorivka Airbase (euroweeklynews.com)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (10 Ago 2022)

__





La Marina rusa en el Mar Negro


La Marina Rusa, o Voyenno-Morskoy Flot Rossiskoy Federatsii (literalmente, Flota Marítimo-Militar de la Federación Rusa), es la rama naval de las...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ago 2022)

El brutal drama de una mujer rusa que está huyendo de Crimea, entre lágrimas de dolor.

 

"No quiero irme de Crimea en absoluto! Es genial estar aquí, estoy acostumbrada a vivir en su casa!, es todo tan sincero en casa! malditos bastardos!".


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (10 Ago 2022)

Tras el ataque en Crimea los RUSOS en Jersón ENTRAN en PÁNICO: Ordenan EVACUACIÓN URGENTE de colonos y familiares de los militares en Jersón


Families of Russian military personnel have begun to be deported from Kherson Oblast State Administration - VCP Newz Las familias del personal militar ruso han comenzado a ser deportadas de la ocupada Kherson después de otro ataque en el puente Antonivka por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (10 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> El brutal drama de una mujer rusa que está huyendo de Crimea, entre lágrimas de dolor.
> 
> 
> 
> "No quiero irme de Crimea en absoluto! Es genial estar aquí, estoy acostumbrada a vivir en su casa!, es todo tan sincero en casa! malditos bastardos!".



Que no se me mal intérprete. No quiero que ningún civil sufra daño alguno, sean ucranianos o borregos rusos, pero ahora sería muy interesante volar de una vez el famoso puente para dejar en Crimea bloqueados a la mayor cantidad de colonos rusos posible. En algún momento habrá que usarlos como moneda de cambio para que Boba devuelva a los cientos de miles de ucranianos deportados a Rusia.


----------



## moncton (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Si, y por ese orden


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay algo mas de esto?
> 
> Distrito de Chongaru ,Algo arde bastante bien después de las explosiones , Estamos a la espera de más información
> 
> ...



Pues están aislando Crimea al Este dejando un unico paso (en circulo rojo) justo hacia el frente de combate al que esperamos llegue en breve.
La flecha es donde se ha atacado.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En the Washington Post dicen que lo de ayer en Crimea es una op. de las fuerzas especiales Ucras....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo. De hecho se ha estado diciendo que no se vieron llegar misiles, y lo cierto es que en ningún video que yo he visto se ve nada.

A mi lo que me escamaba es la explosión simultánea en 2 puntos separados que se ve en uno de los vídeos. Me parece muy complicado que dos misiles lleguen exactamente al mismo tiempo, es no pasa ni medio segundo entre las explosiones. Tiene más lógica que sea una detonación de 2 artefactos en tierra, ya colocados.

Pero colocar bombas en polvorines en una base aérea de un país en guerra, a mi se hace imposible. 

Una de dos, o la incompetencia rusa es aún mayor de su ya conocida escandalosa incompetencia, o se trata de traidores rusos que han sido comprados y que están ahora cortando el césped de su nuevo unifamiliar en Miami.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Espero que los rusos trasladen otros 10.000 soldados a Kherson lo antes posible. Cuantos más haya al oeste del Dnipro cuando los puentes estén finalmente cortados por completo, antes morirán de hambre.



La ratonera sigue llenándose.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

en esa foto se ha colado el mosca





Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghawar (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (10 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en esa foto se ha colado el mosca



A ver que dicen las putinejas.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Como diría el camarada Zhurullov, "si, lo del misil que subió 10 metros y luego cayó como una cagada de gaviota fue un error estúpido, un descuido tonto del fabricante, que se les olvidó meter la componente de la atracción gravitatoria de la Tierra. En un planeta sin gravedad ese misil habría sido hipersónico. No hay más problema, el error ya se ha conunicado y pronto será subsanado"


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui vemos el resultado de la corrupcion rusa
> 
> Una revisión de un tanque ruso T-80, capturado como trofeo de guerra por los defensores ucranianos. Todas las cajas de armaduras explosivas reactivas en lugar de explosivos están llenas de... ¡goma!



Corrupción rusa? ya te digo que llega a niveles increíbles pero hasta el punto de no llenar de combustible un cohete Protón que iba a poner en órbita un satélite costosísimo Gorizont "orgullo" ruso de su sistema de posicionamiento.
Esto en 1993! cuando en 1995 creo, iba Pedro Duque y otros austronautas a ir al espacio, no sé si se les comunicó esta cosita...

Gran deterioro de las instalaciones en el cosmódromo ruso de Baikonur


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui vemos el resultado de la corrupcion rusa
> 
> Una revisión de un tanque ruso T-80, capturado como trofeo de guerra por los defensores ucranianos. Todas las cajas de armaduras explosivas reactivas en lugar de explosivos están llenas de... ¡goma!



Alguien que sepa la diferencia del coste de los explosivos reactivos y el Kg de goma para calcular cuántas putas se folló el teniente de intendencia Dimitri


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las poderosas defensas antiaéreas rusas



Os lo dije y creíais que estaba de cachondeo! Baterías antiaereas de titanio líquido!


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de poner S-300 hinchables es de hecho lo único lógico que han hecho los rusos en 7 meses. Total, los de verdad interceptan tantos misiles como los hinchables, y estos son mucho más baratos.

Me pongo serio sólo por un momento. No entiendo porqué Rusia no se retira. En serio. Una retirada vergonzante es menos dañina que 5 meses más de ridículos y humillaciones. 

Ellos sabrán.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de poner S-300 hinchables es de hecho lo único lógico que han hecho los rusos en 7 meses. Total, los de verdad interceptan tantos misiles como los hinchables, y estos son mucho más baratos.
> 
> Me pongo serio sólo por un momento. No entiendo porqué Rusia no se retira. En serio. Una retirada vergonzante es menos dañina que 5 meses más de ridículos y humillaciones.
> 
> Ellos sabrán.



su objetivo sigue siendo la conquista total de ucrania o todo al este del dnieper


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152123
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No oléis a quemado?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

_Estais listos chicos...
_No os oigo

_Uhhhh, vive en una piña debajo del mar



Kalikatres dijo:


> No oléis a quemado?


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Que no se me mal intérprete. No quiero que ningún civil sufra daño alguno, sean ucranianos o borregos rusos, pero ahora sería muy interesante volar de una vez el famoso puente para dejar en Crimea bloqueados a la mayor cantidad de colonos rusos posible. En algún momento habrá que usarlos como moneda de cambio para que Boba devuelva a los cientos de miles de ucranianos deportados a Rusia.



Tampoco los ucranianos han bombardeado el canal de agua que alimenta a crimea dejándolos secos. Son actitudes.
Igual están aplicando lo de "Al enemigo que huye puente de plata."


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Hora HIMARS. !!


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan avanzando lentamente hacia Izyum.

Así lo anunció el asesor del jefe de la OPU Alexei Arestovich en el programa de Mark Feigin.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> "Al enemigo que huye puente de plata."



Yo lo considero un error. La frase puede que tuviera sentido en la época de los romanos, cuando el mundo era enorme y si un enemigo se retiraba a lo mejor no volvías a saber de ellos para nada en 100 años.

Ahora aprovechan para rearmarse y en 3 años los tienes en el mismo sitio con la lección aprendida, con mejores (o más) armas y con una excusa mejor montada. Ucrania es la viva prueba de ello.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

ahora mismo el salvame de nukones tiene que ser una granja gorrinos gritando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

it´s toasted


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)

almeida ya se ha pronunciado, hagase


----------



## Turbamulta (10 Ago 2022)

Dinamarca, Suecia y Finlandia se unen al programa de entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos en UK


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (11 Ago 2022)

Chicos traigo el café de media noche: La base aérea Zyabrovka de Bielorrusia atacada. It's HIMARs time!


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo lo considero un error. La frase puede que tuviera sentido en la época de los romanos, cuando el mundo era enorme y si un enemigo se retiraba a lo mejor no volvías a saber de ellos para nada en 100 años.
> 
> Ahora aprovechan para rearmarse y en 3 años los tienes en el mismo sitio con la lección aprendida, con mejores (o más) armas y con una excusa mejor montada. Ucrania es la viva prueba de ello.



Te tenía en el ignore no recíproco, he entrado desconectado y te he podido leer.
Bien, me refería naturalmente a la población civil, donde muchos, sea dicho de paso, son familiares de militares soviéticos pero son civiles y estos llegarán a sus destinos y cantarán lo que ocurre realmente y no lo que cuenta su televisión.
También hay ucranianos oficialmente "neutros" pero no quieren morir en un eventual bombardeo o bala perdida.
Por otro lado te tengo que decir que el mayor número de bajas ocurre cuando se retira un ejército de ahí el dicho ya que una retirada es muy beneficiosa para el que ataca.
También en tiempos de los romanos no se solían hacer prisioneros, sólo los de la impedimenta y las mujeres jóvenes o útiles en su posible oficio.
La frase romana "Vae victis!" sin embargo ha prevalecido a través de los siglos, así como la frase de Cayo Julio César que choca con las abrumadoras tecnologías actuales: "La guerra se gana con los pies" o sea, que mientras no pongas los putos pies y pises lo conquistado no es terreno conquistado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Ago 2022)

Llegando al floro comí demasiado ayer fue un día muy nutritivo viendo la base orcorruso reventar ayer estuve literalmente así de tanta nutrición 



*Amnistía internacional es cómplice en crímenes contra la humanidad esta validando el asesinato de miles de civiles. *Estoy haciendo un análisis detallado de lo que publicaron se debe cortar inmediatamente toda financiación, apoyo, respaldo a esa organización e investigar por COMPLICIDAD CRIMINAL, a los que hicieron ese informe, los que hicieron ese nefasto informe son los mismos que una y otra vez suplican "Hay que darle al calvo enano lo que Pida" 


---------------------------------

Pero es que USA...................

No hay nada mas repugnante que justificar crímenes alegando que otros también lo hacen voy a analizar el tipico argumento pro rusito pero es que USA.........

La propaganda orcorusa (La cual dirige una horrenda charorco que le lava el cerebro a Incelato) dice es que USA 





Es que USA 
Es que USA 
Es que USA 
Es que USA 

Primero que nada lo obvio no hay nada mas detestable que justificar crímenes con lo que hicieron otros, el hecho que otros incurran en pedofilia no implica que usted lo deba hacer

*Pero ok voy a hablar de USA*

Se compara siempre con USA muy concretamente con Vietnam pero en Vietnam las fuerzas de USA tenían un marco Jurídico para actuar, en Vietnam del Sur había un gobierno militar que aprobó el que las fuerzas de USA operaran sobre Vietnam del sur, la presencia de USA en Vietnam fue solo un apoyo al ejercito de Vietnam del Sur, nunca fue una guerra entre estados, USA nunca planeo invadir un metro cuadrado de Vietnam del Norte fue una guerra defensiva 


USA nunca llevo a cabo propaganda alguna de deshumanización de los Vietnamitas pues los Vietnamitas del sur eran sus aliados desde el principio, los Vietnamitas del Sur perdieron por agotamiento al USA no apoyarlos mas, lo de Vietnam nunca fue una guerra entre estados, USA nunca planeo ocupar un metro cuadrado de Vietnam del Norte, fue el Norte el que invadió el Sur.


---------

*Un caso algo un poquito mas comparable seria el de Iraq = * Esta receta no es de USA propiamente, la hicieron los Soviéticos en Hungría (1956) , pero de forma mas extensiva los Vietnamitas de Hanoi en Camboya 1979 invasión relámpago, destrucción inmediata de las fuerzas enemigas, se coloca mas o menos un gobierno que apruebes pero el territorio invadido no queda bajo tu administración oficial, para la destrucción de las fuerzas enemigas de forma rápida requieres una fuerza militar muy superior en equipamiento militar y a nivel intelectual, los Vietnamitas eran superiores en equipamiento y capital Humano a las fuerzas de Pol Pot, y porque si es vital una gran fuerza colaboracionista dispuesta a asumir la administración local. Pol Pot no tenia nada con lo que resistir la invasión - No voy a entrar en detalles si Pol Pot hizo un genocidio o no (Pol Pot tiene defensores pro Chinos que dicen que fue una fabricación falsa de los Vietnamitas) apuesto que anciano boludo @ZHU DE es uno de ellos.

USA con Bush hizo lo mismo en Iraq, Colin Powell de hecho era un amplio conocedor del "Modo Vietnamita de hacer la guerra" *la invasión de Iraq fue claramente ilegal, criminal y totalmente injustificada** todos sabemos que se hizo en primer lugar para complacer a Israel y* en segundo lugar para tener acceso abierto al petroleo de Iraq, que Saddam no fuera precisamente un santo no justificaba la invasión, pero la invasión fue rápida en 2 semanas el régimen había sido derrocado, lo mismo que en Vietnam cuando invadió Camboya, USA tenia una capacidad intelectual y de poder de fuego muy superior a la que tenían Saddam, USA puso en el poder a los chiitas estos hicieron el trabajo sucio ahorcando ellos a Saddam y teniendo hasta hoy la gestión de Iraq y bueno ahí siguen........


USA oficialmente no se anexo a su territorio 1 metro cuadrado de territorio Iraquí, no llevo a cabo deshumanización de los Iraquies, invadió derroco al régimen puso a los chiitas en el poder, vino una semi democracia estilo follacabra donde se protesta de forma semi pacifica con bombas (Los últimos años la violencia se ha reducido bastante) 

Osea lo de Iraq NO es comparable a Ucrania, la invasión de Iraq duro 2 semanas lo que vino después fue la etapa de cierta estabilización, Saddam tenia reprimido a muchos elementos follacabras extremistas que con la invasión se pudieron "Expresar" y vino lo que todos ya saben

USA ha participado en muchas guerras pero sus 2 grandes guerras mas exclusivas de ellos son Vietnam e Iraq -

Los pro rusitos creian que lo de Rusia a Ucrania iba a ser como lo de USA a Iraq la diferencia esta en la capacidad de los dos países Rusia no es USA, Rusia es inferior intelectualmente y militarmente a Estados Unidos, este realidad, esto lo sabia muy bien por ejemplo Gorbachov (Quien lidero un país superior a la Rusia de Putin)


Si vamos mas aun para atrás

*Hiroshima y Nakasaki = *La guerra la inicio Japón, el que inicia el conflicto esta ya en inferioridad moral.

No es lo mismo atacar que defenderse, la defensa es un principio legitimo el ataque no.

Obviamente los Ucranianos no tienen la culpa de que USA haya hecho guerras, el querer justificar la invasión por acciones que haya hecho USA es promover / justificar crímenes.


___________________


Orconazis 

Orcorrusos tienen 8 años llamando a los Ucranianos Nazis pero orcorrusos son mucho mas similares a los Nazis


*El caso comparable mas cercano de lo que esta haciendo los orcorrusos seria el de las invasiones ejecutadas por la Alemania de Hitler =* Hitler no estaba conforme con las fronteras de su estado, su país en el pasado (1919) firmo tratados que no le convenían, la sociedad Alemana termino frustrada por perder territorios Hitler los quiso recuperar ... Este era su objetivo inicial teórico el cual logro sin embargo quiso siempre aumentar sus ganancias

Hitler y Putin son muy similares se parecen hasta en lo Cuck (Ambos tienen Putas de amantes las cuales tienen el coño flexible de tantas pollas que han entrado por ahí)

Hitler generaba crisis, obtenía concesiones de sus adversarios, obtenía ganancias menores y ampliaba repitiendo esto una y otra vez.

Austria 1938
Sudetes 1938
Polonia 1939 ------------ Aquí algo importante en 1939 Hitler podía negociar la Paz no lo hizo decidió escalar
Francia 1940
Yugoslavia 1941------------ Aquí nuevamente HItler tenia la guerra ganada pero decidió escalar nuevamente
URSS 1941 ------------ El error de Hitler no fue subestimar a la URSS,* fue subestimar a los Estados Unidos *


Putler es similar a Hitler y la sociedad rusa se parece a la Alemana luego de 1919 una sociedad que se siente perdedora = En 1991 la URSS su estado Rusia (En la quiebra total) firmo tratados que no les convenían , los rusos se sienten frustrados por ello Putler se siente en el deber de restaurar los "territorios históricos perdidos" no solo es Putin todos los rusos sienten el deseo de recuperar "Tierra histórica Rusa" esta es la motivación real de su guerra, la sociedad rusa desea la guerra, es por eso que Europa debe restringir el acceso de todos los rusos a su pequeño continente (Que a los Orcorrusos les gusta mucho mas que su país el cual es el mas grande del mundo)

Hitler usaba la retorica de "Proteger a los Alemanes étnicos" - Putler usa exactamente la misma retorica "Proteger a los rusos étnicos" Putin fabrica crisis, escala, obtiene concesiones, retrocede solo para volver a escalar nuevamente. 

+Chechenia 1999
+Georgia 2008
+Crimea 2014
+Dombass 2015
+Siria 2015 (En Siria no obtuvo una victoria Putin despedazo Siria y dio pedazos a USA / Turquía / Israel usando territorio Sirio como moneda de intercambio - En Siria de hecho se vio la clara vulnerabilidad de sus fuerzas)
+Toda Ucrania 2022 Al igual que Hitler Putin parece cometer exactamente el mismo error subestimar a *Estados Unidos*

El Putinismo es similar al Nazismo en lo que respecta a deshumanizar de forma sistemática a los que decide agredir, la propaganda Putinista por años ejecuto una deshumanizacion sistemática de los Ucranianos, la deshumanizacion de los Ucranianos como grupo nacional ha sido una política abiertamente criminal promovida por el estado Ruso, Rusia es una dictadura bananera ahí solo se muestra lo que el régimen dictatorial criminal desee que se muestre







El problema no es que apoyes a Zelenksi (Los Orcorrusos agredieron a Ucrania con 3 gobiernos diferentes) el problema es que no reconoces la "Superioridad divina" de "La madre Rusia", si reconoces a los Moscovitas (Todos los rusos son esclavos de los Moscovitas) como tus amos absolutos decidiendo a ser su esclavo te "Desnazificas" de lo contrario si aspiras a ser independiente, eres un "Nazi" debes morir, en una retorica abiertamente de genocidio propiciada por el estado Ruso.






El peyorativo Ukronazi, Ukro, Ukropitecus salio de la propaganda Putinista, de ahí incels degenerados como Doritov lo propagaron. 

Obviamente los Alemanes son Alemanes son una cultura occidental civilizada que claramente tienen un muy alto nivel de desarrollo histórico, han demostrado muchas veces ser los mejores, es "Comprensible" que en algún momento de su historia se hayan autoconvencido de su superioridad. 

Pero estos putos Dymitrysdemierda muertos de hambre rateros pederastas zarrapastrosos con calvicie prematura que viven en zonas de Siberia donde nisiquiera hay carreteras asfaltadas con un nivel de desarrollo solo comparable a las zonas mas pobres de África que carajo de superioridad van a pregonar sobre cualquier otro pueblo de Europa?








Putler ahora al igual que Hitler subestimo a Estados Unidos esta en esta ahora estancando en una brutal guerra de desgaste donde depende exclusivamente de lo que suceda dentro de USA, la esperanza de Putler para lograr una ya "Victoria menor" a largo plazo en el conflicto es que por una u otra razón USA deje de asistir a Ucrania, una esperanza para Putler es que Trump vuelva a ser presidente y este decida cortar el suministro de dinero / armas a Ucranianos.

Putler ha hecho una guerra de medieval conquista estilo Hitleriano con la diferencia que Putler tiene un ejercito de escoria, Hitler tenia un ejercito de primer mundo.


----------



## asakopako (11 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> ...



Ah, vale. Pues desde el ignore ya que estamos por si me vuelves a meter decirte que reddit es una página web muy puñetera y que si pones un vídeo con sonido de esa página en chrome se reproduce automáticamente y en firefox hay que trastear para que no lo haga. Te lo digo porque puede ser bastante molesto. No sólo por el mensaje que pongas sino por quien lo cite 3 páginas después. En este hilo se trató hace tiempo y se llegó a la conclusión de que los vídeos de reddit con audio era mejor meterlos en spoiler. Pero haz lo que quieras, es una sugerencia.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

Los medios rusos mostraron las consecuencias de los ataques precisos de HIMARS ucranianos en la presa de Kakhovka, óblast de Kherson, y revelaron accidentalmente el equipo militar ruso destruido colocado allí, incluido un valioso vehículo de comunicación satelital R-439-MD2 y 5 vehículos basados en KAMAZ.

Esto es fuerte. El R-439-MD2 vale una pasta, es una estación móvil de comunicaciones vía satélite.
Muy buena noticia y dos pájaros de un tiro.


----------



## At4008 (11 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Chicos traigo el café de media noche: La base aérea Zyabrovka de Bielorrusia atacada. It's HIMARs time!


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ah, vale. Pues desde el ignore ya que estamos por si me vuelves a meter decirte que reddit es una página web muy puñetera y que si pones un vídeo con sonido de esa página en chrome se reproduce automáticamente y en firefox hay que trastear para que no lo haga. Te lo digo porque puede ser bastante molesto. No sólo por el mensaje que pongas sino por quien lo cite 3 páginas después. En este hilo se trató hace tiempo y se llegó a la conclusión de que los vídeos de reddit con audio era mejor meterlos en spoiler. Pero haz lo que quieras, es una sugerencia.



Algo leí pero a mi no me pasa... en todo caso gracias por la info.
No, ya no estás. Supongo sería alguna chorrada pero en esto que está pasando viajamos juntos.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Chicos traigo el café de media noche: La base aérea Zyabrovka de Bielorrusia atacada. It's HIMARs time!



A ver si el gordo del bigote se cabrea y le dice basta a Putin.
Polonia también se manifestó creo recordar en el sentido de una bravuconada que soltó el gordo bielorruso y lo pusieron en su sitio.
Creo que en Bielorrusia hay bastante gente que ya se ha manifestado contra esta agresión...


----------



## favelados (11 Ago 2022)

Acababa de llegar un cargamento de misiles AA...



Para estos sistemas que imagino que tb habrán recibido ya a estas alturas su correspondiente pepinazo...



Algún tuitero comentaba que era uno de los objetivos más golosos para los ukr si finalmente se decidían a atacar Bielorrusia por la concentración de aviones y helicópteros..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Ago 2022)

Baño de realidad: en canal de Telegram pro ruso los usuarios se quejan de la falta de respuesta de Putin a los ataques de Crimea y Bielorrusia


https://t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6743




www.burbuja.info


----------



## favelados (11 Ago 2022)

Los ukr han recibido de USA kits de guiado GPS para su nuevo misil..


----------



## keylargof (11 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Acababa de llegar un cargamento de misiles AA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que esta base aérea es de donde salían muchos vuelos para atacar objetivos ucranianos. Maravilloso que lo hagan un día después de reventar la base orca en Crimea.

Los ucranianos han esperado 6 meses para darles. Hacer creer a los orcos que sus bases en Bielorrusia y Crimea estaban totalmente a salvo. 

Hay que quitarse el sombrero, el nivel de contención y resistencia al sufrimiento son realmente encomiables. Me recuerda a cuando los aliados tenían que dejar que los nazis hundieran sus buques para no desvelar que habían crackeado Enigma.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo que la táctica rusa sigue siendo soltar blindado a plena luz del día en medio de campos de cultivo .



Orcorrusos tienen escasa capacidad de combate nocturno, vulnerabilidad mostrada en Siria que aquí ya es porno bélico ver orcos explotando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

Muy buen material. El problema de putin es que no ha escrito un puerco libro para que sirva de referencia al inadaptadismo del mañana como lo escribió el pintor austriaco, por lo que el mundo le recordara como a un mero enano pederasta victima de un palanganato cuya ubicua chambelania no fue capaz de gestionar y causo estragos en su ego.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Llegando al floro comí demasiado ayer fue un día muy nutritivo viendo la base orcorruso reventar ayer estuve literalmente así de tanta nutrición
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

la desesperación cabalga a sus anchas entre los feligreses del divino Putin, es un salvese quien pueda.


----------



## Wein (11 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Te tenía en el ignore no recíproco, he entrado desconectado y te he podido leer.
> Bien, me refería naturalmente a la población civil, donde muchos, sea dicho de paso, son familiares de militares soviéticos pero son civiles y estos llegarán a sus destinos y cantarán lo que ocurre realmente y no lo que cuenta su televisión.
> También hay ucranianos oficialmente "neutros" pero no quieren morir en un eventual bombardeo o bala perdida.
> Por otro lado te tengo que decir que el mayor número de bajas ocurre cuando se retira un ejército de ahí el dicho ya que una retirada es muy beneficiosa para el que ataca.
> ...



Vae victis lo dijo un jefe galo al vencer a Roma.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Vae victis lo dijo un jefe galo al vencer a Roma.



Y luego ese bárbaro fue emboscado por una legión mientras iba de regreso con el saqueo..


----------



## neutral295 (11 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Hemos pasado del punto de no retorno en cuanto a Ucrania; ¿_Realmente creas que Rusia puede conquistar y mantener una ocupación de Ucrania_?: es imposible, a menos que Rusia decide hacer una limpieza étnica mayor de el que Hitler hice.
> 
> Solo es una cuestión de cuando Rusia salga de Ucrania; la cuestión importante ahora es _¿Puede Rusia y la federación Ruso sobre vivir después de Ucrania”?_ .
> 
> despues de una retirada de Ucrania yo veo muy probable que empieza el caos y guerras civiles en Rusia y su federación , lo que acabaran implicando a los Chinos, que por salvar la integrad de los Chinos en Rusia se vera obligado enviar su ejercito para poner orden en todo el este del actual Rusia.



Pat, pues yo veo un caos en EEUU si encierran a Trump en la cárcel, tiene suficientes votantes para iniciar una guerra civil, no te acuerdas lo del Capitolio?. Los votantes de Trump tienen más armas que los votantes de Biden. Como es que Sanchez no da la cara y dice que la bajada de carburantes de estos últimos días la culpa la tienen Putin?  
Rusia cobrando petróleo y gas en rublos es imposible que quiebre su economía, Alemania tendrá que meterse los euros por el culo si no quieren morirse de frío este invierno. Hay muchos ucranianos pacifistas de origen ruso que no quieren coger las armas entre 18 y 60 años, para enfrentarse contra familiares que tienen el ejercito ruso. Estás muy mal informado, entiendo que eres un tragaderas de la desinformación corrupta española. En las republicas de la región del Donbas están construyendo la federación rusa hospitales gratuitos, eso en EEUU y la UE es imposible, pues son enfermos del dinero. Si te vas de vacaciones a Rusia y tienes un apendicitis te llevarán al quirófano y te salvarán la vida, si eso te ocurre en los EEUU y no pagas primero 100.000 dólares te dejarán morir como a un perro moribundo. En Rusia primero son las personas y luego el dinero, en EEUU primero es el dinero y luego las personas. El capitalismo radical de EEUU no es bueno para un asalariado como tú.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pat, pues yo veo un caos en EEUU si encierran a Trump en la cárcel, tiene suficientes votantes para iniciar una guerra civil, no te acuerdas lo del Capitolio?. Los votantes de Trump tienen más armas que los votantes de Biden. Como es que Sanchez no da la cara y dice que la bajada de carburantes de estos últimos días la culpa la tienen Putin?
> Rusia cobrando petróleo y gas en rublos es imposible que quiebre su economía, Alemania tendrá que meterse los euros por el culo si no quieren morirse de frío este invierno. Hay muchos ucranianos pacifistas de origen ruso que no quieren coger las armas entre 18 y 60 años, para enfrentarse contra familiares que tienen el ejercito ruso. Estás muy mal informado, entiendo que eres un tragaderas de la desinformación corrupta española. En las republicas de la región del Donbas están construyendo la federación rusa hospitales gratuitos, eso en EEUU y la UE es imposible, pues son enfermos del dinero. Si te vas de vacaciones a Rusia y tienes un apendicitis te llevarán al quirófano y te salvarán la vida, si eso te ocurre en los EEUU y no pagas primero 100.000 dólares te dejarán morir como a un perro moribundo. En Rusia primero son las personas y luego el dinero, en EEUU primero es el dinero y luego las personas. El capitalismo radical de EEUU no es bueno para un asalariado como tú.


----------



## neutral295 (11 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


>



lo mismo te digo con tu desinformación yanqui de momento mueren más niños asesinados a tiros en las escuelas de EEUU que en Rusia


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> El brutal drama de una mujer rusa que está huyendo de Crimea, entre lágrimas de dolor.
> 
> 
> 
> "No quiero irme de Crimea en absoluto! Es genial estar aquí, estoy acostumbrada a vivir en su casa!, es todo tan sincero en casa! malditos bastardos!".



Brutal drama el de la embarazada de 9 meses que murio con la pelvis aplastada por el ataque ruso a un materno infantil antes de que pudieran salvar el bebe

Drama el de los miles masacrados en Bucha y Mariupol, los millones de refugiados los desplazados y secuestrados, las niñas violada en grupo hasta reventarlas

Lo siento por la tipa esa, pero es hora que los rusos se empiecen a dar cuenta que son unos apestados y que van a tener que pagar antes de ser admitidos en el mundo civilizado

Como pagaron los alemanes, justos por pecadores


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Alguien que sepa la diferencia del coste de los explosivos reactivos y el Kg de goma para calcular cuántas putas se folló el teniente de intendencia Dimitri



Si fue el teniente de intendencia que hizo el cambiazo igual le dio para una juerga

Pero si fue la empresa contratista en connivencia con el ministro de defensa seguro que dio para mansion en la costa azul francesa con yate mas grande que el Juan Sebastián Elcano lleno de putas hasta la bandera


----------



## wireless1980 (11 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Hilo muy largo, pero creo que os gustará.



Te lo he juntado para facilitar la lectura.
Thread by @sumlenny on Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App 

Muy interesante ciertamente.


----------



## asakopako (11 Ago 2022)

Habemus nueva finta. Al menos así lo asegura el mariscal parrandas


----------



## wireless1980 (11 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pat, pues yo veo un caos en EEUU si encierran a Trump en la cárcel, tiene suficientes votantes para iniciar una guerra civil, no te acuerdas lo del Capitolio?. Los votantes de Trump tienen más armas que los votantes de Biden. Como es que Sanchez no da la cara y dice que la bajada de carburantes de estos últimos días la culpa la tienen Putin?
> Rusia cobrando petróleo y gas en rublos es imposible que quiebre su economía, Alemania tendrá que meterse los euros por el culo si no quieren morirse de frío este invierno. Hay muchos ucranianos pacifistas de origen ruso que no quieren coger las armas entre 18 y 60 años, para enfrentarse contra familiares que tienen el ejercito ruso. Estás muy mal informado, entiendo que eres un tragaderas de la desinformación corrupta española. En las republicas de la región del Donbas están construyendo la federación rusa hospitales gratuitos, eso en EEUU y la UE es imposible, pues son enfermos del dinero. Si te vas de vacaciones a Rusia y tienes un apendicitis te llevarán al quirófano y te salvarán la vida, si eso te ocurre en los EEUU y no pagas primero 100.000 dólares te dejarán morir como a un perro moribundo. En Rusia primero son las personas y luego el dinero, en EEUU primero es el dinero y luego las personas. El capitalismo radical de EEUU no es bueno para un asalariado como tú.



Joder en meses han construido todo lo que no han construido en Rusia. Buen invent.


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Sabotaje? los reclutas no quieren ir a la guerra

Región de Moscú. dolgoprudnaya. La noche del 11 de agosto de 2022 se incendió el cuartel de madera de la unidad militar. No hay información sobre las víctimas. 


Una choza de madera que contenía reclutas se incendió por la noche en el territorio de una unidad militar en Dolgoprudny, región #Moscow .


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A ver si el gordo del bigote se cabrea y le dice basta a Putin.
> Polonia también se manifestó creo recordar en el sentido de una bravuconada que soltó el gordo bielorruso y lo pusieron en su sitio.
> Creo que en Bielorrusia hay bastante gente que ya se ha manifestado contra esta agresión...



El gordo de bigotes esta en una situacion muy jodida

Por un lado le debe todo al Putin, que le ayudo en el pucherazo y a acabar con la oposición para llegar al poder

Y por otro ve que la invasión esta fallando, que las sanciones aprietan, que sus ciudadanos estan en contra y que cada día que pasa el putin esta en situacion mas jodida

Un paso en falso y le hacen un Ceauşescu


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Se han quedado sin papel y estan usando formularios que tenían por ahí guardados de la antigua URSS?
Vean la esquina inferior derecha del documento
Back to the URSS

En Rusia, las familias reciben notificaciones del ejército de que sus parientes fueron asesinados en combate, impresas en 1974 (con el texto “según las leyes de la URSS). Esta fue enviada al padre de un hijo, nacido en 2002. La carta fue impresa y guardada 28 años antes de su nacimiento.


----------



## Turbamulta (11 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Acababa de llegar un cargamento de misiles AA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según un artículo de hace un mes el aeródromo había sido transferido completamente al control ruso y en el se ubicaban por ejemplo unidades de misiles Iskander


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Ago 2022)

A medida que se ve cada vez mas posible una probable derrota a largo plazo de la horda genocida el "Equipo de rescate occidental" del calvo genocida los creadores de "Hay que darle una salida a Putin" - "No hay que humillar a Putin" - "Ucrania debe ceder territorios para conseguir la Paz" se esta comenzándose a involucrar abiertamente en acciones criminales participando muy activamente crímenes contra la humanidad, están tratando de "Blindar" a los orcorrusos para que no puedan ser investigados por crímenes de guerra, dando a los orcorrusos el pretexto de asesinar a sangre fría a civiles, esto es sicariato Judicial similar al que le hacen a los Criminales Narcos poderosos en México para que sean inmunes ante la ley.



El estado terrorista ruso y Amnistía Internacional coordinaron su ataque contra Ucrania realizando "entrevistas" con civiles cautivos en campos de filtración en territorio ocupado. El FSB seleccionó solo a personas dispuestas a proporcionar "pruebas" contra los defensores ucranianos


En gran parte a través del sistema de campos de filtración, el estado terrorista ruso ha secuestrado a más de 5.600 niños ucranianos. 108 niños ucranianos han sido "adoptados" por familias rusas. Apoyando tácitamente a los campos de filtración, Amnistía Internacional participa en crímenes de guerra.


La situación con
@amnesty
empeora cada día. Aparentemente, usaron información obtenida en CAMPOS DE FILTRACIÓN (OSEA CAMPOS DE CONCENTRACIÓN) para escribir su pequeño informe. Ya sabes, las unidades de tortura y detención que los rusos crearon para erradicar a los ucranianos de manera más conveniente. Dirigido por el ejército ruso y FSB.


Amnistía Internacional se sincronizó con el estado terrorista ruso para obtener testimonios de rehenes ucranianos en campos de concentración (los llamados "campos de filtración").
@amnesty
*violó el Cuarto Convenio de Ginebra relativo a la protección de las personas civiles en tiempo de guerra.*


En gran parte a través del sistema de campos de filtración, el estado terrorista ruso ha secuestrado a más de 5.600 niños ucranianos. 108 niños ucranianos han sido "adoptados" por familias rusas. Apoyando tácitamente a los campos de filtración, Amnistía Internacional participa en crímenes de guerra

La ONG no solo blanquea crimines de guerra sino esta asumiendo PAPEL DE LA NKVD PRESENTANDO VALIDOS TESTIMONIOS de "Testigos" en condición de secuestro bajo clara amenaza de muerte / tortura

Amnistía Internacional esta gráficamente orinándose en los cadáveres de las victimas, FABRICANDO EXPEDIENTES FALSOS culpando a los muertos de su propia muerte

Ahora cada civil muerto es culpa de ellos mismos, todo Ucraniano muerto de miles y miles que ya hay esta muerto por solo por el hecho de ser Ucraniano, de facto se exime de toda responsabilidad a la horda de lata genocida














.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Bienvenidos a las presentación en sociedad de 'Demoliciones Kirill', que con mucha elegancia se han cargado la línea de alta tensión en Jersón que va desde la central nuclear de Zaporiziya hasta la Crimea ocupada.


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## Puertas (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Bienvenidos a las presentación en sociedad de 'Demoliciones Kirill', que con mucha elegancia se han cargado la línea de alta tensión en Jersón que va desde la central nuclear de Zaporiziya hasta la Crimea ocupada.



Lo siguiente son las conducciones de agua. Recordad que Crimea no tiene agua potable, la cojen del Dnipro.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

"Es muy poco probable que #Russia sea capaz de cumplir con algunos pedidos de exportación de vehículos blindados de combate debido a la demanda excepcional de vehículos para las propias fuerzas rusas en #Ukraine y el efecto creciente de las sanciones occidentales", informa #British Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Ucrania publica un vídeo irónico para los turistas rusos en Crimea

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha publicado un vídeo con un mensaje tras el ataque a la base aérea de Crimea: "A menos que quieran unas vacaciones de verano incómodamente calurosas, aconsejamos a nuestros estimados invitados rusos que no visiten Crimea ucraniana. Porque ninguna cantidad de protector solar los protegerá de los efectos peligrosos de fumar en áreas no autorizadas".


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

*Militares rusos que se negaron a luchar en Ucrania relatan las torturas a las que fueron sometidos*

Los soldados rusos que se negaron a luchar en *Ucrania *han relatado a The Insider las torturas a las que fueron sometidos por negarse a ir a la guerra en Ucrania.

Según uno de estos militares, primero fueron llevados a Bryanka, donde primero les habló un psicólogo, y luego el coronel Nechiporenko. Les ofreció ir al frente o a un centro de detención preventiva. "Todos dijimos que estábamos en un centro de detención preventiva. Pensamos que nos estaba asustando, y luego nos reunieron, 11 personas, y nos llevaron. Preguntamos: "¿dónde?", Nos dijeron: "a Rostov", y al final llegamos al sótano", dijo el militar.

Después de que los militares rusos fueran llevados allí, "les quitaron todo: les perforaron, les hicieron cortes". Los soldados compraron su propia comida y dos horas después los llevaron al sótano. "Pasaron seis horas, nos sacaron y nos dijeron: Empaca tus cosas, te vas. Por la noche, confundidos, nos dicen: Siéntense, allí se les explicará todo. Como resultado, nos llevaron a un bosque desconocido a las once de la noche. Preguntamos: ¿Hasta dónde hemos llegado?, nos dijeron: Esta es la brigada 57", dijo el militar.

Tras una conversación con el oficial político y otra negativa de los militares a regresar al frente, fueron nuevamente llevados con rumbo desconocido. Al final, cinco personas accedieron a ir al frente, y el resto fueron llevados a un pequeño bosque cercano, "les amarraron las manos y les sellaron los ojos con cinta adhesiva"

Fuente: elmundo


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Un trabajo de un grupo partisano ucraniano, Ucrania Libre, supuestamente cerca de Oleksandrivka, Óblast de Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

⚡⚡⚡ La Saeima de Letonia reconoció a Rusia como patrocinador del terrorismo. 
En la misma declaración, el Parlamento de Letonia pidió a los países de la UE que dejen de emitir visas a ciudadanos de Rusia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (11 Ago 2022)

Artículo interesante de Tom Cooper sobre la campaña aerea en la primera semana de agosto

Según Cooper el uso de misiles como el Kaliber y el Raduga ha caido en picado supuestamente por la escasísima producción debida al coste y falta de componentes occidentales. Que se estima la producción real de entre 4 y 8 unidades al mes y lo mismo para el Iskander. Y que además la defensa aerea ucraniana consigue derribar al menos en el caso de los Kaliber la mayoría y cita dos ejemplos concretos. Los misiles de ataque a tierra con más éxito son el Raduga y el KH-59 Ovod, este es más pequeño y dificil de detectar.

Que la mayoría de las operaciones de la fuerza aerea rusa son empleando Su-25 en misiones "spray and pray" (rociada de cohetes muchas veces utilizando el truco de dispararlos en tiro parabólico a gran distancia para evitar defensa de MANPADs que se ha visto tantas veces en ambos bandos).

Hace una valoración de las campañas SEAD (supresión de la defensa aerea enemiga), habla de como los rusos utilizan en cada misión una veintena de aparatos incluido el Beriev A-50 (el AWACS ruso) pero parecen tener poco éxito porque la defensa ucraniana sigue en su mayoría intacta aparentemente. 

Que las cada batallón de S-300 comparten todas las baterías un radar 30N6E que puede iluminar simultaneamente un máximo de 6 blancos y que los ucranianos frecuentemente consiguen saturarlos. Utilizan simultaneamente 6 cohetes guiados M32A1 desde los HIMARS junto con varios cohetes de otro tipo (no dice cual) de forma que confunden al radar y siempre pasan varios.

Que los S-400 en teoría deberían ser mejores pero tienen un número muy reducido de misiles 9M96DM que utilizan su propio radar activo para la búsqueda final de objetivo y que la mayoría utilizan el 48N6DMs que depende de la iluminación del radar de tierra hasta el final y se repite el problema de los S-300

Que el problema fundamental con los cohetes guiados de los HIMARS es que no parecen ser detectados hasta unos 30Km del radar de los sistemas S-300/400 y el enganche para disparar se consigue sobre los 12-15Km, lo cual deja un margen muy reducido de operación y favorece todo el tema de saturación de radar, etc... harían falta gran cantidad de misiles de guía activa.

Según Cooper el sistema más efectivo por sus características sería el S-350 pero los rusos tienen poquísimos. El Buk M3 también debería tener en teoría buen desempeño por su capacidad de manejar a la vez 36 blancos por cada batería de 6.

Afirma que efectivamente los ucranianos tienen HARM y han destruido 3 radares 30N6E de S-300 y un Pantsyr. Que no se sabe si los disparan desde avión o desde algún sistema terrestre. Al parecer tienen un único MiG-29MU2 cableado para operar sistemas occidentales que sería compatible con el misil. También dice que con los HARM actuales el viejo truco de apagar el radar al detectar el misil ya no sirve para nada porque una vez enganchado el misil marca la posición gps del radar y si se apaga la sigue hasta el final.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El gordo de bigotes esta en una situacion muy jodida
> 
> Por un lado le debe todo al Putin, que le ayudo en el pucherazo y a acabar con la oposición para llegar al poder
> 
> ...



Bielorrusia es muy diferente a Rusia. He vivido en las dos. En Bielorrusia nadie ve los medios oficiales, cuatro gatos. Todo el mundo sabe que es una gilipollez. Durante los primeros años la gente era un poco pasota o conformista con el tema político, pero ahora que les llega mucha información de fuera por Telegram ya son mucho más conscientes de la pocilga dictatorial en la que viven y desconexión con Lukashenko y Putin es permanente, es ya algo irreversible.

Al igual que en España se salva algún funcionario "leal" que por cuatro migas de pan prefiere agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo o algún hijo o familiar de alguna empresa que se vea directamente beneficiada por el estado. Por cierto, a modo curiosidad las familias ricas pro Lukashenko son las que hacen negocios con Occidente, no las que trabajan en el sector público que simplemente no pasan hambre, pero hasta ahí.


----------



## Casino (11 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Artículo interesante de Tom Cooper sobre la campaña aerea en la primera semana de agosto
> 
> Según Cooper el uso de misiles como el Kaliber y el Raduga ha caido en picado supuestamente por la escasísima producción debida al coste y falta de componentes occidentales. Que se estima la producción real de entre 4 y 8 unidades al mes y lo mismo para el Iskander. Y que además la defensa aerea ucraniana consigue derribar al menos en el caso de los Kaliber la mayoría y cita dos ejemplos concretos. Los misiles de ataque a tierra con más éxito son el Raduga y el KH-59 Ovod, este es más pequeño y dificil de detectar.
> 
> ...





Hay que resaltar algo, que me parece relevante de cara al futuro, cuando empiecen a darse situaciones de tensión con china.
Estos sistemas de artillería de cohetes múltiples son un diseño de hace cincuenta años, el M270 empezó a diseñarse en 1977. Los camiones blindados son todavía más económicos y de mayor movilidad pero el sistema en sí mismo tiene más kilómetros que un taxi. 

¿Alguien cree que los yankis no tienen cositas muchísimo más chulas todavía, muy bien guardadas para hacer una fiesta sorpresa?.

Doctrina MEMS multimosaico approaching.


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

La propagandista tarada televisiva, demasiado vodka?

Olga Skabeyeva ha vuelto de su descanso y sigue tan beligerante con los objetivos bélicos de Rusia como antes. Ella dice que Rusia aislará a Ucrania del Mar Negro 


Que careto, carne de psiquiátrico


----------



## neutral295 (11 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Joder en meses han construido todo lo que no han construido en Rusia. Buen invent.



Si, los rusos no son enfermos del dinero como los yanquis. Todo lo que construye en EEUU es para el negocio con trampas


----------



## neutral295 (11 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bielorrusia es muy diferente a Rusia. He vivido en las dos. En Bielorrusia nadie ve los medios oficiales, cuatro gatos. Todo el mundo sabe que es una gilipollez. Durante los primeros años la gente era un poco pasota o conformista con el tema político, pero ahora que les llega mucha información de fuera por Telegram ya son mucho más conscientes de la pocilga dictatorial en la que viven y desconexión con Lukashenko y Putin es permanente, es ya algo irreversible.
> 
> Al igual que en España se salva algún funcionario "leal" que por cuatro migas de pan prefiere agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo o algún hijo o familiar de alguna empresa que se vea directamente beneficiada por el estado. Por cierto, a modo curiosidad las familias ricas pro Lukashenko son las que hacen negocios con Occidente, no las que trabajan en el sector público que simplemente no pasan hambre, pero hasta ahí.



Les llega información de las mansiones de lujo que tienen los millonarios y como gilipollas piensa que son de gente asalariada, jaja. En el capitalismo los asalariados somos tratados como basura.


----------



## Visrul (11 Ago 2022)

Por salir un poco del tema de la guerra.
Pongo una de las últimas emisiones de sellos en Ucrania...


----------



## Wein (11 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y luego ese bárbaro fue emboscado por una legión mientras iba de regreso con el saqueo..



Eso no lo sé, donde lo dice?


*Breno* fue un jefe de la tribu de los senones, un galo de la costa adriática de Italia, que en el año 387 a. C. (390 a. C. según la cronología de Varrón) dirigió en la batalla de Alia un ejército de galos de la Galia Cisalpina en un ataque contra Roma. Los senones lograron tomar la ciudad entera de Roma salvo la colina Capitolina, que resistió sus ataques. En cualquier caso, y al ver su ciudad devastada, los romanos trataron de comprar la paz a Breno pagando mil libras de oro.

Según la leyenda, durante una disputa sobre la exactitud de los pesos usados para calcular la cuantía a pagar, Breno desenvainó su espada y la puso encima de las balanzas, diciendo la famosa frase _Vae Victis!_ («¡Ay de los vencidos!»), que ha quedado como frase hecha para indicar que los vencedores no se apiadan de los vencidos.


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ucrania publica un vídeo irónico para los turistas rusos en Crimea
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha publicado un vídeo con un mensaje tras el ataque a la base aérea de Crimea: "A menos que quieran unas vacaciones de verano incómodamente calurosas, aconsejamos a nuestros estimados invitados rusos que no visiten Crimea ucraniana. Porque ninguna cantidad de protector solar los protegerá de los efectos peligrosos de fumar en áreas no autorizadas".



Desde el primer día los Ucranianos han ganado la guerra audiovisual

No me extrañaría que tuviesen productores de Holywood ayudando a sacar estos videos 

Comparado con los tik toks del follacabras del kadirov y los cutrevideos penosos rusos de assets gratis del unreal engine no hay color


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La propagandista tarada televisiva, demasiado vodka?
> 
> Olga Skabeyeva ha vuelto de su descanso y sigue tan beligerante con los objetivos bélicos de Rusia como antes. Ella dice que Rusia aislará a Ucrania del Mar Negro
> 
> ...



Otra como el Lukashenko, a colgado su bandera en el mástil del Putin y está atrapada, sabe muy bien que si cae el Putin, la purga que vendrá después se la llevara por delante así que no le queda más remedio que doblar la apuesta, ser la más leal y la más fanática para que si de casualidad salen de esta poder seguir amarrada al machito


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Dinamarca aumentará su asistencia financiera a Ucrania en € 110 millones — Reuters


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

HIMARS tiene consecuencias

El ataque ucraniano a la base aérea de Saky/Saki en Crimea ha tenido un efecto profundo que ha ahuyentado a los rusos ricos de sus balnearios. Hay un atasco de tráfico ENORME de rusos que intentan huir a través del único puente a Rusia.

Esto es taaan rico...


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de que el objetivo fueron las dos grandes naves de munición.
Había tanta que la onda expansiva y restos, destrozaron a todos los de ahí.
Seguramente también bastantes operarios y soldados habrán sido eliminados.

Rusia se pensaba que Crimea era intocable, se equivocó, esto es como el Moskva, mas que por el destrozo causado un golpe moral tremendo. El saber que en ninguna parte de Ucrania se está a salvo.


----------



## Visrul (11 Ago 2022)

¡Coño!, si encima el troleo con lo del Moscú es nivel épico. Sacaron un nuevo sello con la imagen de la isla de las serpientes del sello antiguo poniendo "Hecho" en alguno de los sellos y en otros quitando la imagen del Moscú. 



Y si buscáis el matasellos del primer día es un barco hundiéndose...


----------



## Subprime (11 Ago 2022)

Otro radar marca ACME? Tabaco?

*Russian radar blows up at military air base in Belarus*

https://defence-blog.com/russian-radar-blows-up-at-air-base-in-belarus/


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Y Ucrania HA advertido que este puente ruso que Putin construyó para conectar con el territorio que le robó a Ucrania (península de Crimea) está destinado a ser destruido. Ucrania ahora tiene los misiles de largo alcance que pueden destruir este valioso puente, el único vínculo de regreso a Rusia.

¡Huyan ratas!


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que el objetivo fueron las dos grandes naves de munición.
> Había tanta que la onda expansiva y restos, destrozaron a todos los de ahí.
> Seguramente también bastantes operarios y soldados habrán sido eliminados.
> 
> Rusia se pensaba que Crimea era intocable, se equivocó, esto es como el Moskva, mas que por el destrozo causado un golpe moral tremendo. El saber que en ninguna parte de Ucrania se está a salvo.



Lo cojonudo no es solo los cientos de millones de dolares de equipo destruido, ese es un concepto valido para la OTAN que tiene industria y recursos para reemplazarlos

En el caso ruso el destrozo es muchisimo mayor porque les costara un huevo fabricar aviones nuevos, veremos si pueden, y si lo hacen, cuanto tardarian

Si llevan dos años reparando el kuznetsov y aun va pa largo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

el valor de esos aviones rusia sencillamente no lo puede calcular, porque seguramente ya no es capaz de fabricarlos ni destinando miles de millones, qu se perderan en corrupcion y alcoholismo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que el objetivo fueron las dos grandes naves de munición.
> Había tanta que la onda expansiva y restos, destrozaron a todos los de ahí.
> Seguramente también bastantes operarios y soldados habrán sido eliminados.
> 
> Rusia se pensaba que Crimea era intocable, se equivocó, esto es como el Moskva, mas que por el destrozo causado un golpe moral tremendo. El saber que en ninguna parte de Ucrania se está a salvo.


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Y Ucrania HA advertido que este puente ruso que Putin construyó para conectar con el territorio que le robó a Ucrania (península de Crimea) está destinado a ser destruido. Ucrania ahora tiene los misiles de largo alcance que pueden destruir este valioso puente, el único vínculo de regreso a Rusia.
> 
> ¡Huyan ratas!



Y esto es aviso para navegantes, el que pueda que se vaya largando de crimea, sobre todo si es oficial ruso...


----------



## jotace (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> HIMARS tiene consecuencias
> 
> El ataque ucraniano a la base aérea de Saky/Saki en Crimea ha tenido un efecto profundo que ha ahuyentado a los rusos ricos de sus balnearios. Hay un atasco de tráfico ENORME de rusos que intentan huir a través del único puente a Rusia.
> 
> Esto es taaan rico...



¡Ahora es cuando hay que mandar los pepinazos al puente!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Son ejemplos de cuidadosos ataques quirúrgicos...


----------



## ghawar (11 Ago 2022)

Booom!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Son ejemplos de cuidadosos ataques quirúrgicos...



e pero luego cuando los rusos pasen por el pueblo ser la mayor victoria desde gettusburg o algo asi...


----------



## César Borgia (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (11 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Como propagandistas troll son de lo mejorcito para joder la moral a los rusos...


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Esto es terrorismo puro y duro, han arrasado el pueblo

rusos han arrasado por completo otra ciudad. Pisky después de los ataques termobáricos en toda la infraestructura civil. Seguramente,
@amnesty
está súper enojado y pronto inundará las redes sociales con artículos sobre estas atrocidades.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto es terrorismo puro y duro, han arrasado el pueblo
> 
> rusos han arrasado por completo otra ciudad. Pisky después de los ataques termobáricos en toda la infraestructura civil. Seguramente,
> @amnesty
> está súper enojado y pronto inundará las redes sociales con artículos sobre estas atrocidades.



Los rusos continúan liberando Donbas de edificios.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo cojonudo no es solo los cientos de millones de dolares de equipo destruido, ese es un concepto valido para la OTAN que tiene industria y recursos para reemplazarlos
> 
> En el caso ruso el destrozo es muchisimo mayor porque les costara un huevo fabricar aviones nuevos, veremos si pueden, y si lo hacen, cuanto tardarian
> 
> Si llevan dos años reparando el kuznetsov y aun va pa largo...



Los rusos dicen que ha sido un accidente. Se supone que no tomarán represalias...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

Aquí está todo lo gordo...


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Ucrania asesta a la aviación rusa su mayor golpe desde la II GM: al menos 7 aviones destruidos en Crimea


Las imágenes por satélite han mostrado este jueves el enorme destrozo que ha provocado el ataque ucraniano a la base aérea rusa de Saky, en la ocupada península de Crimea. La...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos concede una ayuda a Marruecos para combatir al Polisario


Se trata de contrarrestar lel uso de misiles y drones que Hezbolá entrega a los saharauis a través de Argelia




www.larazon.es


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Ago 2022)

Más madera, Dinamarca y no tengo claro quien más de la zona, ayudan militarmente con 1.500 millones de eur a Ucraina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los rusos continúan liberando Donbas de edificios.



Pero luego Dirán que han avanzado y pondrán un color rojo al mapa...


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Al final otra vez y como no , los rusos de nuevo, vamos a tener un chernobyl 2.0


Literalmente, la central nuclear de Zaporizhia fue atacada por cuarta vez en un día. Llegamos al territorio de la estación muy cerca de la primera unidad de potencia - Energoatom
La estación de bombeo está dañada, hay humo. La situación está empeorando, hay fuentes de radiación cerca y varios sensores de radiación están dañados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Estados Unidos concede una ayuda a Marruecos para combatir al Polisario
> 
> 
> Se trata de contrarrestar lel uso de misiles y drones que Hezbolá entrega a los saharauis a través de Argelia
> ...



Eso difícil los de polisario no se han enterado de lo que es un dron...siguen con el manual de los 80


----------



## César Borgia (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Ahora se dan cuenta que necesitan carreteras y servicios, que han hecho con los miles y miles de millones que han estado entrando con la venta de gas y petróleo durante todos estos años? todo iba para Moscú? ahora tienen que tirar de impresora?
La federación revienta y no lo salva ni Putin ni la impresora

*El Consejo de la Federación propuso "imprimir" 15 billones de rublos para que la economía funcione*

Es posible resolver el problema de la falta de fondos presupuestarios para el desarrollo de la economía bajo las condiciones de las sanciones lanzando una "impresión". Esta opinión fue expresada por el senador de la región de Sverdlovsk, miembro del Comité del Consejo de la Federación sobre el presupuesto y los mercados financieros, Eduard Rossel, en el aire de la estación de radio "Moscú hablando" el jueves.

Según él, podemos hablar de la cantidad de 5 billones de rublos anuales: esto es lo que solicitaron los ministerios y departamentos además de la financiación ya aprobada para los próximos tres años (15 billones de rublos en total).

Al comentar sobre su solicitud, el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, recordó que el presupuesto se elabora en condiciones de “presión de sanciones sin precedentes” y, por lo tanto, es imposible “violar la estabilidad financiera”, y se deben elegir prioridades para el gasto. Habiendo comenzado el año con superávit en la tesorería, desde el verano el gobierno gasta más de lo que recibe: solo en julio, el "agujero" en el presupuesto ascendió a 892 mil millones de rublos, y uno de cada tres rublos del gasto quedó sin ingresos fiscales

El problema podría resolverse “encendiendo la imprenta”, lo que no conducirá a una aceleración de la inflación, enfatizó Rossel. “Si inyectamos 5 billones en la economía, será posible construir carreteras, construir cualquier instalación. Ahora estamos aislados y este es el tema número uno para el desarrollo del mercado interno”, dijo el senador.

Según él, es necesario crear un fondo que financie el desarrollo del mercado interno, y puede llenarse con emisión de dinero. “Hay que imprimir dinero”, sugirió Rossel. "¿Sabes cuánto dinero necesita la Federación Rusa para mantener funcionando toda la economía?"

Según la previsión del Ministerio de Hacienda, este año el presupuesto recibirá un déficit de 1,6 billones de rublos, que para 2025 aumentará a 6 billones de rublos (acumulativamente). Las autoridades pretenden cubrirlo a expensas del Fondo Nacional de Riqueza, así como la emisión de deuda, que deberá ser comprada exclusivamente por inversores rusos.









Сотрудники «Тинькофф» жалуются на сокращение зарплат в два раза после покупки банка Потаниным - Русская служба The Moscow Times


Продажа «Тинькофф банка» миллиардеру Владимиру Потанину отразилась на условиях и оплате работы сотрудников компании.




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

La Federación Rusa perdió dos escuadrones de los aviones de combate Su-35 más nuevos en Ucrania, dijo Oleksiy Hromov.

Ahora Rusia asume la vuelta al servicio de los antiguos bombarderos Su-24M que fueron retirados del equipo de combate del agresor durante 2005-2018.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Lo normal es que vayan pelados, les sueltan un multicam, atacs o flora digital y a asaltar posiciones, nada de portaplacas. También los usan bastante para probar posiciones nuevas.

Luego detrás si hay perforación de línea suelen meter a Wagner o Chechenos, algo parecido a lo que vimos en Severodonetsk.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

ANALICEN CON SENSATEZ :

- ¿ A cuántos políticos y periodistas ucranianos sobornaron los rusos antes de decidir empezar a asesinar a miles de personas inocentes ?

- ¿ cuántas series de la tele estaban guionizadas con el fin de que a la población le pareciese buena idea unirse con la madre patria de nuevo ?

- con lo que cuesta tan solo un misil de los muchos que lanza Rusia le podría pagar el sueldo de por vida a los JORGE JAVIER ucranianos y 100 más como él .

- ¿ cuántos ucranianos fueron señalados como conspiranoicos cuando clamaban diciendo que los rusos los querían joder y estaban detrás del " feminismo " ucraniano o a saber qué ataques de ingeniería social ?

- está sucediendo !!!! a no ser que piensen que todo es una performance diseñada en el FORO DE DAVOS para dar acelerar el GRAN RESETEO DE LA ECONOMÍA, va a ser que existen personas que les parece buena idea asesinar a miles de otras personas para conseguir fines políticos.


- lo que nunca entenderé es que si el dichoso CORONAVIRUS , fue capaz de paralizar a miles de millones de personas y colapsar países ...
¿ por qué Putin no lo usa o lo usó como arma biológica sin tener que declarar la guerra ?

Habría conseguido los objetivos militares mucho antes sin necesidad de invadir ni todas las consecuencias socioeconómicas que están sucediendo. 


- Si es posible que unos marroquíes tengan una droga que con un leve pinchazo ( que nada pueden inyectar ) puedan conseguir la sumisión química de una chica en una discoteca ...¿ por qué no crees que una jeringa entera de un líquido que nadie sabe lo que es puede ser realmente una droga permanente ?

- y si es mentira y es imposible lo de los pinchazos ¿ por qué llenan las portadas de los telediarios y los periódicos con esa mentira ? ¿ cuántas otras mentiras nos cuentan a diario ?


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora se dan cuenta que necesitan carreteras y servicios, que han hecho con los miles y miles de millones que han estado entrando con la venta de gas y petróleo durante todos estos años? todo iba para Moscú? ahora tienen que tirar de impresora?
> La federación revienta y no lo salva ni Putin ni la impresora
> 
> *El Consejo de la Federación propuso "imprimir" 15 billones de rublos para que la economía funcione*
> ...



Ese truco lo hacen los americanos y los europeos y no pasa nada porque al ser los dos mayores mercados del mundo no tienen problema en colocar los papelito de colores

Cuando lo hacen países paco en los que no confía ni dios, está jugada acaba en billetes con 15 ceros

Ahora saldrá un follaputin que si las reservas de oro y el petróleo y el gas y los minerales y tal

Pero la realidad es que según parece que el motor financiero de la economía rusa ya se ha quedado sin gasolina


----------



## paconan (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Federación Rusa perdió dos escuadrones de los aviones de combate Su-35 más nuevos en Ucrania, dijo Oleksiy Hromov.
> 
> Ahora Rusia asume la vuelta al servicio de los antiguos bombarderos Su-24M que fueron retirados del equipo de combate del agresor durante 2005-2018.



El problema es que ahora mismo no pueden reponer perdidas

*"No tenemos la capacidad para producir más". Rusia perdió un número récord de aviones en el aeródromo de Crimea desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial*

El 9 de agosto de 2022 puede presumir de ser el peor día para la aviación rusa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, escribe CNN: después de 1945, no se conoce una pérdida tan grande de aviones en un solo incidente en la URSS o Rusia.

El complejo militar-industrial ruso, que ha caído bajo sanciones, tendrá que compensar las pérdidas durante al menos un año. "En un año, Rusia produce 10-20 aviones, la destrucción de 9 a la vez es una pérdida grave", dice el analista militar Pavel Luzin. - Ahora en Rusia solo hay alrededor de 120 SU-30 y solo unos pocos SU-20. También hay solo unos pocos IL-20, y ahora no tenemos la oportunidad de producir más de ellos”.









«У нас нет возможности произвести еще». Россия потеряла на крымском аэродроме рекордное число самолетов со Второй мировой войны - The Moscow Times на русском







www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Turbamulta (11 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La Federación Rusa perdió dos escuadrones de los aviones de combate Su-35 más nuevos en Ucrania, dijo Oleksiy Hromov.
> 
> Ahora Rusia asume la vuelta al servicio de los antiguos bombarderos Su-24M que fueron retirados del equipo de combate del agresor durante 2005-2018.



No entiendo ese Tweet, el Su-35 es un caza de superioridad aerea y el Su-24M un cazabombardero / interdictor, si me dices que van a recuperar Su-27 de los 80/90 sin actualizar por ejemplo para reemplazar pérdidas pues sería verosimil.

Y la referencia que hacen en el otro artículo de abajo que enlaza paconan sobre el Su-20 es extrañísimo, el Su-20/22 era la designación de exportación del Su-17 y aparte ya no debe estar en servicio en ningún sitio.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

ojo otaneros, viene lo gordo.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Vae victis lo dijo un jefe galo al vencer a Roma.



Sí, fue el jefe galo Breno que al sitiar y conquistar Roma acordó un pago en oro para retirarse consistente en 300kg de oro pero la balanza estaba amañada por los galos y los romanos protestaron ante Breno quien sacó su espada, se dirigió a la balanza y la puso sobre las pesas lanzando esta expresión: "Ay! de los vencidos" (Vae victis).
Después se quejaban cuando Cayo Julio Cesar arrasó las galias, venció a Vercingétorix en Alesia, lo llevó cargado de cadenas a Roma, hizo desaparecer todas las tribus y formó una nación única bajo el mando de Roma.
Curiosa la historia de Erquy que seguramente inspiró a Uderzo y Goscinni en su Astérix y Obélix; fue una aldea gala que resistió a Roma pero fueron vencidos y los soldados sobrevivientes terriblemente castigados.

Perdonad el offtopic pero no me venia a la cabeza y me ha dado por refrescarme un poco la memoria estas curiosidades. Muchas gracias


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sabotaje? los reclutas no quieren ir a la guerra
> 
> Región de Moscú. dolgoprudnaya. La noche del 11 de agosto de 2022 se incendió el cuartel de madera de la unidad militar. No hay información sobre las víctimas.
> 
> ...



No seáis malpensados, estaban de maniobras.


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (11 Ago 2022)

Se ha puesto a floodear otra vez el carrascas, cuanto trabajo y que sencillo es reflotar este hilo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Ago 2022)

Parece que en el ataque al aeródromo bieloruso iban a por unos radares.


----------



## moncton (11 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que en el ataque al aeródromo bieloruso iban a por unos radares.



Me parece que los maestros del ajedrez 3D son los ucranianos...


----------



## Wein (11 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, fue el jefe galo Breno que al sitiar y conquistar Roma acordó un pago en oro para retirarse consistente en 300kg de oro pero la balanza estaba amañada por los galos y los romanos protestaron ante Breno quien sacó su espada, se dirigió a la balanza y la puso sobre las pesas lanzando esta expresión: "Ay! de los vencidos" (Vae victis).
> Después se quejaban cuando Cayo Julio Cesar arrasó las galias, venció a Vercingétorix en Alesia, lo llevó cargado de cadenas a Roma, hizo desaparecer todas las tribus y formó una nación única bajo el mando de Roma.
> Curiosa la historia de Erquy que seguramente inspiró a Uderzo y Goscinni en su Astérix y Obélix; fue una aldea gala que resistió a Roma pero fueron vencidos y los soldados sobrevivientes terriblemente castigados.
> 
> Perdonad el offtopic pero no me venia a la cabeza y me ha dado por refrescarme un poco la memoria estas curiosidades. Muchas gracias



sí 2 siglos despues los romanos se vengaron, de lo que no pudieron vengarse fue de los alemanes, lo tuvieron que hacer los ingleses de su parte 16 siglos después.


----------



## ghawar (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (11 Ago 2022)

En este video no se ve una mierda...


----------



## pep007 (11 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> En este video no se ve una mierda...



Da igual, la intencion es lo que cuenta...


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Papa Francisco: “Lo confieso, con Raúl Castro tengo una relación humana”


Consultado al cumplirse un año de las masivas protestas del 11J, señaló que la isla “es un símbolo” que “tiene una historia grande”




www.google.com


----------



## ghawar (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

USA:

Preguntan en la calle: Dónde está Ucrania?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

Va ganando momentum la iniciativa, Almeida visionario



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

ahh que grato resulta leer efemerides belicas entre visionados de latas destruidas y los oceanos de lagrimas negras vertidas por el putincelato



Kalikatres dijo:


> Sí, fue el jefe galo Breno que al sitiar y conquistar Roma acordó un pago en oro para retirarse consistente en 300kg de oro pero la balanza estaba amañada por los galos y los romanos protestaron ante Breno quien sacó su espada, se dirigió a la balanza y la puso sobre las pesas lanzando esta expresión: "Ay! de los vencidos" (Vae victis).
> Después se quejaban cuando Cayo Julio Cesar arrasó las galias, venció a Vercingétorix en Alesia, lo llevó cargado de cadenas a Roma, hizo desaparecer todas las tribus y formó una nación única bajo el mando de Roma.
> Curiosa la historia de Erquy que seguramente inspiró a Uderzo y Goscinni en su Astérix y Obélix; fue una aldea gala que resistió a Roma pero fueron vencidos y los soldados sobrevivientes terriblemente castigados.
> 
> Perdonad el offtopic pero no me venia a la cabeza y me ha dado por refrescarme un poco la memoria estas curiosidades. Muchas gracias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (11 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Más madera, Dinamarca y no tengo claro quien más de la zona, ayudan militarmente con 1.500 millones de eur a Ucraina.



Mira! igual que Antonio!
Por cierto, los puticlus apagarán sus luces de colorines en la carretera?
No los va a ver ni Dios. (con permiso del párraco correspondiente, por supuesto.)


----------



## ghawar (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Que bueno, para el avatar que va.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (11 Ago 2022)

Lanzo un himars contra el flodeo....


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Varios países europeos fabricarán armamento para Ucrania


En las últimas semanas, cuando se anuncia la llegada de un nuevo armamento a Ucrania, es que lleva varios días en el campo de batalla. El ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksei...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

La 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania continúa realizando operaciones de gran movilidad (y bien producidas), que se ven aquí destruyendo un T-80BV ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

Mujer rusa dice que estos soldados rusos fueron asesinados en Stakhanov.

Según los informes, hasta 100 de ellos fueron asesinados.

Potencialmente, son los soldados de Wagner que murieron en el ataque al estadio de Pobeda después de que uno de ellos publicara un TikTok.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2022)

"Filipinas ha confirmado que está en proceso de cancelar un contrato para adquirir helicópteros de transporte construidos en Rusia, citando cambios en las prioridades provocados por eventos mundiales".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

hay un tema muy interesante si vuelan el puente de krimea, no solo aislan krimea sino que la ruta de suministros hacia jerson ahora es una franja de terreno que discurre frente al mar de 500km, muy expuesto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Ago 2022)

la famosa tecnologia EW rusa que lleva decadas de ventaja sobre el resto


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Filipinas ha confirmado que está en proceso de cancelar un contrato para adquirir helicópteros de transporte construidos en Rusia, citando cambios en las prioridades provocados por eventos mundiales".



Retranca española de los filipinos, en realidad piensan que son chatarras.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Curiosa la historia de Erquy que seguramente inspiró a Uderzo y Goscinni en su Astérix y Obélix;



Se inspiró en un cómic de nombre Paturuzú, que leía de niño en Argentina.








Cuando Asterix plagió a Patoruzú


René Goscinny, creador del célebre héroe galo, se crió en la Argentina y, según un ensayo publicado recientemente en Francia, habría sufrido algo más que la influencia del indio imaginado por Dante Quinterno




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

esplendido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

bueno el paso logico siguente al visaban es cerrar las embajadas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (12 Ago 2022)

Como descarrilar trenes, nuevo hilo de Telenko...





Incluye un curioso video sobre los experimentos que se hicieron en la WWII


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

Un up trasnochador.

Algo estoy haciendo bien cuando las putinejas me persiguen


----------



## uberales (12 Ago 2022)

Upeo para situarlo en su sitio, chincheta ya


----------



## favelados (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> "Filipinas ha confirmado que está en proceso de cancelar un contrato para adquirir helicópteros de transporte construidos en Rusia, citando cambios en las prioridades provocados por eventos mundiales".



Está claro, yo también pediría mi dinero de vuelta.


----------



## moncton (12 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Pero esos no eran sistemas antiaereos?

A ver si los americanos les han pasado un juguetito nuevo tuneao a los ucras...

Por cierto, el mariscal de campo Zurulhov que dice de lo de crimea?


----------



## XicoRaro (12 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pero esos no eran sistemas antiaereos?
> 
> A ver si los americanos les han pasado un juguetito nuevo tuneao a los ucras...
> 
> Por cierto, el mariscal de campo Zurulhov que dice de lo de crimea?



Te lo puedo decir yo:

"Una colilla mal apagada hizo que los soldados tuvieran que volar toda la base por los aires para apagarla con seguridad.

No hay problema con los aviones, que claramente solo necesitas de un poco de pegamento y pintura. Los que se ven totalmente destruidos, eran aviones viejos, puestos como señuelo. 

Los Ucranianos no hacen más que perder munición. Otra finta magnífica de nuestro gran líder Putin"


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Confirmados mediante fuentes abiertas en rrss, esquelas, entierros y comunicaciones públicas 1.000 oficiales rusos han muerto desde el comienzo de la invasión.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

MOD del Reino Unido: "El área central de dispersión de Saky ha sufrido daños graves, pero el aeródromo probablemente sigue funcionando... Saky se usó principalmente como base para los aviones de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada Rusa... La capacidad de aviación naval de la flota ahora es significativamente degradado."


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Noruega se une al programa de entrenamiento militar de Ucrania

▪ Canadá, Suecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia, Reino Unido y Nueva Zelanda se han unido previamente al programa.

▪ El personal militar ucraniano será entrenado con los más altos estándares.


----------



## XicoRaro (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Noruega se une al programa de entrenamiento militar de Ucrania
> 
> ▪ Canadá, Suecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia, Reino Unido y Nueva Zelanda se han unido previamente al programa.
> 
> ▪ El personal militar ucraniano será entrenado con los más altos estándares.



Esta noticia revela otra muy interesante: que Ucrania a demostrado que puede ganar la guerra: no sólo obligar a Rusia a un acuerdo de paz, donde pierda territorio. No. 

El objetivo actual ha cambiado, se apunta a expulsar a Rusia de todo territorio anexionado desde 2014.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Además ha sido atacado por un dron de ultimísima generación que lanza granadas modificadas con botellas de Coca-Cola...


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Por cierto, el mariscal de campo Zurulhov que dice de lo de crimea?



No dice nada. Lleva una semana sin escribir una nueva entrada en el blog y creo que cuando escriba la nueva entrada probablemente ni lo mencione. Solo lo mencionará si alguien le pregunta directamente sobre ello en los comentarios. Me acuerdo que cuando se produjo aquel fallido cruce de un río en el que los rusos perdieron un montón de blindados, carros y hombres, Zhukov ni lo mencionó y si lo hizo pasó de puntillas por el tema. Solo entró un poco en detalle cuando alguien le preguntó directamente y le quitó hierro al asunto: había sido un pequeñó revés que en nada cambia el victorioso curso de los acontecimientos para los rusos.


----------



## moncton (12 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No dice nada. Lleva una semana sin escribir una nueva entrada en el blog y creo que cuando escriba la nueva entrada probablemente ni lo mencione. Solo lo mencionará si alguien le pregunta directamente sobre ello en los comentarios. Me acuerdo que cuando se produjo aquel fallido cruce de un río en el que los rusos perdieron un montón de blindados, carros y hombres, Zhukov ni lo mencionó y si lo hizo pasó de puntillas por el tema. Solo entró un poco en detalle cuando alguien le preguntó directamente y le quitó hierro al asunto: había sido un pequeñó revés que en nada cambia el victorioso curso de los acontecimientos para los rusos.



Estará entrando en la fase de resignación/depresion, a punto de entrar en la aceptación


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trotamo (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Noruega se une al programa de entrenamiento militar de Ucrania
> 
> ▪ Canadá, Suecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia, Reino Unido y Nueva Zelanda se han unido previamente al programa.
> 
> ▪ El personal militar ucraniano será entrenado con los más altos estándares.



Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



Todo bien?
Lo de Crimea controlado?
Se va liberando la cosa?


----------



## Hrodrich (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (12 Ago 2022)

En fin, ficharán también en el aquelarre de la locura a este personaje?

Mientras tanto, en Rusia: los portavoces de Moscú sacaron lo que ven como uno de sus peces gordos, Steven Seagal. Aquí hay algunos aspectos destacados de su aparición en la televisión estatal esta noche, donde estaba difundiendo propaganda del Kremlin como si no hubiera un mañana.





El general del FSB, German Ugryumov, en la primavera de 2000, después de la elección de Putin, dijo: "Tuvimos que volar casas para ponerlo en el Kremlin, ¿cuánta sangre habrá que derramar para sacarlo de allí?" Después de esta sensación, Ugryumov no vivió ni unos pocos meses ...










Путин. Восхождение к власти по трупам


Генерал ФСБ Герман Угрюмов весной 2000, после выборов Путина, сказал: «Нам пришлось взорвать дома, чтобы посадить его в Кремль, сколько же придется пролить




russiahousenews.info


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

Tenemos 1000!
Alguien sube a 1100?


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



Putineja llorando


----------



## Aguilucho (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



Pero dilo sin llorar!    

Entiendo que te han jodido las vacaciones en Crimea, venga asumelo y deja de llorar en posición fetal


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

La trotona nueva demuestra la cantidad de multis que tenía esta gente en la nevera. Esto nunca fue espontáneo. Está totalmente organizado.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



LAs bombas termobaricas son los padres.. para eso se estan destrozando los polvorines en retaguardia.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



Lo que esta quedando claro en este conflicto es que las doctrinas de combate OTAN (y armamento) son mucho mas avanzadas y adaptadas al combate y guerras actuales, que las arcaicas rusas. Si con 12 miseros HIMARS les estan volviendo locos a los rusos y los han dejado estancados, imaginate con 500 que ha adquirido Polonia.


----------



## uberales (12 Ago 2022)

¿ @Zhukov cómo van las vacaciones de tu mujer? ¿Los beneficios de la bolsa de Moscú?


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

Un T-72B remodernizado, parece que están enviando los tanques capturados a Polonia, Eslovaquia y otros donde los reparan y modernizan en pequeños talleres



También es notable las armas, aprovechadas e improvisadas como lanzadores de cohetes encima de furgonetas




reparaciones


----------



## tixel (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Lo que esta quedando claro en este conflicto es que las doctrinas de combate OTAN (y armamento) son mucho mas avanzadas y adaptadas al combate y guerras actuales, que las arcaicas rusas. Si con 12 miseros HIMARS les estan volviendo locos a los rusos y los han dejado estancados, imaginate con 500 que ha adquirido Polonia.



Pero no quedamos en que los himars de los cojones no habían hecho nada y se los cargaron según los ponían. Yo no me estoy enterando de nada, cada uno pone una cosa.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pero no quedamos en que los himars de los cojones no habían hecho nada y se los cargaron según los ponían. Yo no me estoy enterando de nada, cada uno pone una cosa.



Yo solo se, que todos los dias polvorines y centros de mando saltan por los aires.. a lo mejor son cigarros mal apagados


----------



## paconan (12 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y un día cualquiera en Rusia


¿Cuáles son las cosas más raras de Rusia?

Según la encuesta VCIOM, un tercio de los rusos cree firmemente que el Sol gira alrededor de los planetas y la Tierra.
El porcentaje de creyentes heliocéntricos ha crecido constantemente cada año desde que Putin ascendió al poder. Los alumnos de 4º grado (10 años) estudian el Sistema Solar y los planetas que giran alrededor del Sol.
Si esta tendencia continúa, el gobierno ruso comenzará a quemar en la hoguera a quienes así lo crean.





circo ruso. Acróbatas vestidos con uniformes militares saltan dentro y fuera de un tanque. Será mejor que lo hagan rápido para dejar atrás a los Javelins.





Si esos soldados son acróbatas entonces este debe ser el payaso. El ex primer ministro y líder del partido gobernante Dmitry Medvedev en el simulacro militar no presiona los binoculares en sus ojos y no se quita los protectores oculares.





Voluntarios del batallón de élite Tigre se preparan para combatir en la operación militar especial. Putin juega Squid Game a-la WW2. Él y sus amigos le han robado todo a su gente, los han empobrecido y luego les han ofrecido un trato de matar a otros hablantes de ruso si quieren tener un premio en metálico.





Este es uno de esos voluntarios capturados por el ejército ucraniano. Intentó hablar con su esposa. “No me importa que te capturen. Estoy en el trabajo. Llámame después de las 21:00”, dijo y colgó.





Las tropas rusas desnazificaron un apartamento de Kherson. Dulces recuerdos del saqueo del país vecino.


Continua


----------



## paconan (12 Ago 2022)

Las madres rusas no hablarían con sus hijos capturados, mientras que las de los muertos dicen lo orgullosas que están de que sus hijos murieran desnazizando Ucrania.

¿Sus antepasados habían luchado hombro con hombro para desnazificar a Rusia y Ucrania y ahora su hijo murió desnazizando a esas mismas personas? ¿Tiene eso algún sentido remoto para ella? ¿Quién sigue en la línea de desnazificación, sus amigos y parientes?






Tienda Z. M para la Patria. Putin ha convertido a Motherland en Zombieland.






Z se usa para tachar espacios vacíos en documentos oficiales en Rusia. Z es vacío. Z es vacío.






Un sacerdote ortodoxo promueve matar a otros cristianos ortodoxos en nombre de los excomunistas en el Kremlin, y un escuadrón de niños con pantalones de neón, Vladimir Lenin All-Union Pioneer Organization Pañuelos rojos y gorras de béisbol del Ejército Rojo tocan los tambores de hojalata como buenos nazis en el Gunter Novela de hierba.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

Misiles o drones kamikaze?









La misteriosa arma ucraniana que ha destruido aviones en la base rusa uno a uno


La causa de las explosiones que sacudieron la base aérea rusa de Saki hace unos días sigue siendo un misterio, pero varios expertos apuntan a un ataque con drones ucranianos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## MAUSER (12 Ago 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Entonces los Ucranianos serán unos cadaveres muy bien entrenados con los mejores estándares bajo las bombas termobaricas rusas.



Que se siente al apostar todo al caballo ganador y que la realidad te demuestre que te engañaron y el caballo era una burra coja?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Si te duermes tu pierdes.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Como descarrilar trenes, nuevo hilo de Telenko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy muy interesante.
Con una sola via cortada y de una medida tal que cubra la distancia entre las dos ruedas del conjunto de un eje medido en la parte exterior de la rueda salta todo ya que por construcción las ruedas quedan encarriladas en caso de rotura de una vía.
El peso del tren hace que "se clave" y salten ros raíles


----------



## XicoRaro (12 Ago 2022)

Yo cada día veo más a la Rusia actual cómo a la Alemania Nazi de 1945: Viviendo en su propia realidad paralela.


----------



## MAUSER (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si te duermes tu pierdes.



Ha salido todos "los compañeros" corriendo y se han dejado al más tonto durmiendo. O era el que vigilaba el campamento mientras los demás combatían, lo cual es mucho peor.


----------



## paconan (12 Ago 2022)

Victima del delirium tremens?

Medvedev trató de culpar a Ucrania por el bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, pero nuevamente comenzó a amenazar a Europa. "Dicen que es Rusia. Esto es una mentira obvia, 100%, incluso para el estúpido público rusofóbico. [...] No debemos olvidar que la UE también tiene centrales nucleares. Los accidentes también son posibles allí".


----------



## MAUSER (12 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Yo cada día veo más a la Rusia actual cómo a la Alemania Nazi de 1945: Viviendo en su propia realidad paralela.



El único que vivía en su realidad paralela fue Hitler que estaba dentro de un búnker y aún creía que contaba con cientos de divisiones, el resto se daba cuenta perfectamente de lo que estaba pasando, pero no tenían huevos a decírselo, por si los ejecutaban por traición.
Los rusos actualmente se encuentran bajo el adoptrinamiento y la propaganda comunista, pronto empezarán a verle las orejas al lobo.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

a mi me pueden encerrar con ella


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

Un depósito de municiones ruso fue detonado.


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

Booomm!


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (12 Ago 2022)

Los soldados soviets que violaron, asesinaron y robaron a masa a civiles en la segunda guerra mundial?

Esos soldados soviets?

O es que como eran alemanas no pasaba nada?


----------



## Casino (12 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Booomm!




Es curioso como cerca de las defensas aéreas siempre hay centros de mando.
O a lo mejor es al revés, los mandos procuran tener la defensa aérea cerquita. 
Para lo que parece servir lo mismo daría que estuviesen defendiendo el área de operaciones en donde tengan las tropas desplegadas pero es muy indicativo de algunas cosas.
Ellos sabrán ¿no?, dicen que el que la lleva la entiende.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Booomm!



Muy pocos incendios forestales hay en Ucrania a pesar de tantos bombazos y de que no ha llovido apenas..y aquí un mechero te incendia media Castilla


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

Tocho importante, pero entretenido. Resumen para vagos: los Ucranianos en su momento decidieron aprender tacticas OTAN y mejorar su ejercito y los rusos, a pesar de darles también la oportunidad, no.









I Commanded U.S. Army Europe. Here's What I Saw in the Russian and Ukrainian Armies.


The two armies at war today couldn’t be more different.




www.thebulwark.com


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es curioso como cerca de las defensas aéreas siempre hay centros de mando.
> O a lo mejor es al revés, los mandos procuran tener la defensa aérea cerquita.
> Para lo que parece servir lo mismo daría que estuviesen defendiendo el área de operaciones en donde tengan las tropas desplegadas pero es muy indicativo de algunas cosas.
> Ellos sabrán ¿no?, dicen que el que la lleva la entiende.



Supongo que así es como funcionaban antes de que existieran los Himars, los Drones y los satelites. 



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Muy pocos incendios forestales hay en Ucrania a pesar de tantos bombazos y de que no ha llovido apenas..y aquí un mechero te incendia media Castilla



Algún incendio ha habido, pero si, si eso pasara aquí no tendríamos un pino vivo


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (12 Ago 2022)

Después del Holodomor y el intento de lavado de cerebro de las décadas posteriores, mucho han tardado los ukros en achatarrar todos aquellos símbolos de la dictadura comunista


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> a mi me pueden encerrar con ella



Libertad de expresión en Rusia...


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

eqje los himarss!!


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## −carrancas (12 Ago 2022)

¿Como es posible que este hilo no tenga chincheta?

Troleemos al floodeador y subámoslo.


----------



## −carrancas (12 Ago 2022)

Pues aquí veo muchos mensajes suyos, lisensiado Portugal.


----------



## Karamba (12 Ago 2022)

_Ruzzia lost many airplanes and the main supply line_



Ukrania tiene que ir espabilando en el Este:
_Now Ruzzians are trapped in Kherson_


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (12 Ago 2022)

El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania dijo que uno de los comandantes de Kadyrovites, Anzor Bisaev, estuvo involucrado en el terror contra los civiles en la región de Kyiv, incluidos los menores. Los kadyrovitas agarraron a un niño menor de edad y lo torturaron, tratando de obtener la información que necesitaban.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> Pues aquí veo muchos mensajes suyos, lisensiado Portugal.



Normal, en algún lado se tendrá que informar. Después dice cualquier chorrada y a correr...


----------



## pep007 (12 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Hay que reconocer que los artilleros ucras ya estan bregados, son finos, finos...


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Rusia está reclutando batallones de voluntarios, ampliando los límites de edad para el reclutamiento y ofreciendo salarios inflados a los nuevos soldados contratados. Es poco probable que haga que el ejército sea más efectivo, pero probablemente sea suficiente para mantenerlo en funcionamiento durante algún tiempo.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Polonia, Eslovaquia y Chequia han decidido lanzar un programa que ampliará la producción de sistemas de artillería, municiones y otros equipos militares a Ucrania.

La noticia fue anunciada ayer en la Conferencia de Copenhague por el ministro de Defensa danés, Morten Bodskov.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (12 Ago 2022)

Los orcos están bombardeando civiles en Zaporiya, podría ser su esperada criminal respuesta a lo de Crimea:


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que en el ataque al aeródromo bieloruso iban a por unos radares.



Sistema de detección de misiles orco.
Una destroza muy importante.


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

La nueva versión troll de carratrancas hace una buena labor, pero no hay que perder de vista lo importante 

carrancas con otro guión


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

https://twitter.com/GalileoArms


-Obviamente, Rusia en la ofensiva como base está usando primero a estas unidades, cuyas bajas no cotizan mal en la opinión pública(no se cuentan) Y aquí no hablamos de segunda línea, las probabilidades de palmar por el Donbas son considerablemente altas en una unidad así.


De momento nada de extranjeros,por ejemplo pertenecientes a la UE, éstos últimos si van al bando se están empotrando en unidades de la RPD y RPL, sobretodo la primera.
Las agencias de inteligencia de por aquí habrán tenido que abrir algunas carpetas para ellos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia está reclutando batallones de voluntarios, ampliando los límites de edad para el reclutamiento y ofreciendo salarios inflados a los nuevos soldados contratados. Es poco probable que haga que el ejército sea más efectivo, pero probablemente sea suficiente para mantenerlo en funcionamiento durante algún tiempo.



Esos no son rusos, no llevan zapatillas de deporte.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Polonia, Eslovaquia y Chequia han decidido lanzar un programa que ampliará la producción de sistemas de artillería, municiones y otros equipos militares a Ucrania.
> 
> La noticia fue anunciada ayer en la Conferencia de Copenhague por el ministro de Defensa danés, Morten Bodskov.



Los checos han sido desde el siglo pasado los mejores en la fabricación de cañones y armas ligeras. Era uno de los objetivos de Hitler, ocupar las fábricas para abastecerse de ellas.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Supongo que los soviets que montaron el Holomodor que convirtió en caníbales a los ucranianos para no morir de hambre estará en la mente de Ucrania.
Igual es por eso.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

En Penza, se reclutan voluntarios en las fuerzas especiales de élite para morir en Ucrania por los palacios y yates de Putin.


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## volador (12 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Ha salido todos "los compañeros" corriendo y se han dejado al más tonto durmiendo. O era el que vigilaba el campamento mientras los demás combatían, lo cual es mucho peor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153814



Y la manta roja, con dos cojones, eso es camuflaje y técnicas de camuflaje avanzado.

Imagino que la manta reglamentaria la habrá vendido el Sargento Dimitri en algún mercadillo y al pobre recluta no le quedó más cojones que comprarse una en la mercería de su pueblo


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Crónicas de la estepa rusa', si quieres saber cómo tapa las bajas el ejército ruso


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## −carrancas (12 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Sin puentes y sin apoyo aéreo desde Crimea.


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

A 12 agosto tenemos que en Jerson los ucranianos están volando puentes, radares y fuerza aérea
Es el principio de la contraofensiva o es una operación de guerra psicológica.?









Psychological operations (United States) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Trovador (12 Ago 2022)

No te falta razón y más teniendo en cueanta que los propios ucras también eran soviéticos.

Ahora bien...como los propios rusos se han adueñado del concepto "soviético", banderas históricas, lemas, etc, para iniciar la invasión de Ucrania identificando a estos con los malos de entonces, los nazis, es comprensible que para los actuales ucracianos soviético sea igual a ruso.


----------



## duncan (12 Ago 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse os puede dar algo muy chungo:


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Los rusos tenían la orden de avance tanto en Kherson como Dombass (todos los frentes).
Curiosamente, el segundo ejército más potente del mundo han tenido pírricos éxitos parciales. 
Se habla de vodka casero con demasiado metanol ya que el azúcar escasea y la principal fábrica rusa de vodka ha tenido que cerrar.
Este es el resultado, como siempre en color mierda floja son los rusos:


----------



## moncton (12 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A 12 agosto tenemos que en Jerson los ucranianos están volando puentes, radares y fuerza aérea
> Es el principio de la contraofensiva o es una operación de guerra psicológica.?
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me parece la fase de "ablandamiento" del enemigo antes de la ofensiva

Tactica OTAN, eliminar radares y fuerza aerea para establecer dominio del aire, cortar lineas de suministro para aislar unidades, ataques de precision para destruir municiones, depositos de combustible y puestos de mando

En cuanto puedan van a pasar al ataque

Se vienen cositas,,,


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

lo mejor para el final


----------



## ghawar (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (12 Ago 2022)

Los orcos tienen miedo y se están preparando para una contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas: en Kherson instalaron "erizos", pero de madera, que en principio simbolizan su esencia: todas las falsificaciones y puestas en escena. /3


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

el carro orco llevaba minas anticarro, se puede ser mas retard?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

fuera de lo que es torturar, al parecer los mercenarios de wagner dan absoluta ascopena en el campo de batalla


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ago 2022)

se sabe si los ucras tienen armas quimicas?


----------



## favelados (13 Ago 2022)

Los mejores y los más valientes...


----------



## favelados (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (13 Ago 2022)

Pelea entre turistas polacos y rusos en Turquía...


----------



## favelados (13 Ago 2022)

Amateur Hour Part II: Failing the Air Campaign - War on the Rocks


An air campaign is the controlled conduct of a series of interrelated air operations to achieve specified objectives. The conduct of effective air



warontherocks.com


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los rusos tenían la orden de avance tanto en Kherson como Dombass (todos los frentes).
> Curiosamente, el segundo ejército más potente del mundo han tenido pírricos éxitos parciales.
> Se habla de vodka casero con demasiado metanol ya que el azúcar escasea y la principal fábrica rusa de vodka ha tenido que cerrar.
> Este es el resultado, como siempre en color mierda floja son los rusos:
> ...



Pues o hay ningún obstáculo de terreno en todo Google Maps .es todo pradera ucraniana
Algún pueblo con esos bloques exsovieticos..y algún río.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A mi me parece la fase de "ablandamiento" del enemigo antes de la ofensiva
> 
> Tactica OTAN, eliminar radares y fuerza aerea para establecer dominio del aire, cortar lineas de suministro para aislar unidades, ataques de precision para destruir municiones, depositos de combustible y puestos de mando
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Pueden estar así semanas antes de atacar por tierra.

Edito para incluir esto.

Estados Unidos refuerza la fuerza aérea ucraniana mientras Rusia no domina los cielos – Galaxia Militar


----------



## TAKA (13 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Va ganando momentum la iniciativa, Almeida visionario



Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.


----------



## XicoRaro (13 Ago 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.



Yo creo que evitar la permeabilidad de la frontera a agentes Rusos.


----------



## neutral295 (13 Ago 2022)

Para final de mes maniobras militares de Rusia, Iran y China en Venezuela, a joderse EEUU, jaja. Veremos a EEUU pidiendo permiso a la ONU para protestar, jaja.


----------



## TAKA (13 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Yo creo que evitar la permeabilidad de la frontera a agentes Rusos.



Podría ser, pero intuyo que habrá más maneras de filtrar agentes, no es que tengamos en Europa fama de tener las fronteras más impermeables... No sé, me parece que la idea no está muy meditada y que se pierde más de lo que se gana.


----------



## Pat (13 Ago 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.



una cosa es un Visado turístico, otro es asilo político.


Lo cierto es que yo no tengo una posición decidido sobre el bloquear los visados turísticas de los Rusos normales:
Por un lado Putin gobierna porque los Rusos le han votado, asi también los Rusos deben asumir su parte de responsabilidad por Ucrania y sentir el rechazo de occidente hacia la invasión Russo de Ucrania y la guerra que esto ha desencadenado.
Por otro lado , dejando los Rusos aislado en Rusia ayuda a Putin porque así Putin tiene un audiencia cautiva; los Rusos quien salen de Rusia ven otro cosa que la propaganda de Putin.


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pat (13 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Para final de mes maniobras militares de Rusia, Iran y China en Venezuela, a joderse EEUU, jaja. Veremos a EEUU pidiendo permiso a la ONU para protestar, jaja.



Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres "_*Rusia, Iran y China en Venezuela"*_

Ninguna de estos países tiene una democracia funcional y básicamente forman el club de los "_Indeseables"_.


----------



## asakopako (13 Ago 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.



Creo que lo que más temen es que se intente desestabilizar a sus minorías rusófonas. Me imagino que para casos especiales de disidentes o científicos seguirán abiertos a dar asilo como refugiados.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

La familia no sabe a quién enterró, no sabe de quienes son los restos pero que no quieren hacer nada porque ya han cobrado y que no quieren devolverlo. Nadie sabe a quién han enterrado en la realidad pero que no se mueve de donde está.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

Al menos un BMD-2 ruso y un depósito de municiones de campaña fueron destruidos por fuego de artillería ucraniano en dirección a Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

@calopez pon este hilo fijo, tiene incluso mas comentarios que el oficial proruso. si no lo haces te pondre una vela negra y se te morirán todos tus espermatazoides


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (13 Ago 2022)

porque es mejor o peor un soldado ruso del 42 que uno aleman del mismo año?

porque seguimos tragando con la propaganda de que el stalinismo fue mejor que el hitleniarismo?

ambos son basura totalitaria


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

La unidad de Occidente y la resistencia de Ucrania superaron las expectativas, y Rusia fracasó en todos los aspectos, - el jefe de la inteligencia británica

Los fracasos de las fuerzas armadas rusas, cuyo mando, control y retaguardia son "pobres", son asombrosos.









Ukraine war: Predicting Russia's next step in Ukraine


A decisive shift in southern Ukraine is unlikely in the coming months, says a top UK intelligence official.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

Rusia llevas meses apurando el fondo del barril para alimentar la picadora de carne y a lo mejor el colapso se produce porque ni siquiera tienen gente para tripular los viejos T-62. Unos cientos de voluntarios y presos no van a evitar el hundimiento.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)

Ayer derribaron el Orlan sobre Leninsky district, Donetsk ciudad. Ni siquiera pueden volar Drones de observación sobre su territorio más defendido.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea autopropulsados Stormer HVM británicos se utilizaron con éxito.

El UAV ruso ORLAN-10 fue derribado.


----------



## Nicors (13 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> una cosa es un Visado turístico, otro es asilo político.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que yo no tengo una posición decidido sobre el bloquear los visados turísticas de los Rusos normales:
> ...



Hay rusos normales?


----------



## neutral295 (13 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres "_*Rusia, Iran y China en Venezuela"*_
> 
> Ninguna de estos países tiene una democracia funcional y básicamente forman el club de los "_Indeseables"_.



Pat, pero no tienen zumbados que asesinan niños en los colegios. EEUU es un pais de la democracia del dinero corrupto y asesinos de menores. Llevas a tu hijo al colegio para que luego te llame la policía que lo han asesinado jugando a la hora del recreo, te regalo esa democracia de la mentira e hipocresia. No podría trabajar tranquilo sabiendo que pueden matar a mi hijo en el cole, prefiero la Rusia de Putin, allí no existe la ley del rifle.


----------



## moncton (13 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ayer derribaron el Orlan sobre Leninsky district, Donetsk ciudad. Ni siquiera pueden volar Drones de observación sobre su territorio más defendido.
> 
> Los sistemas de defensa aérea autopropulsados Stormer HVM británicos se utilizaron con éxito.
> 
> El UAV ruso ORLAN-10 fue derribado.



Contra todo sistema de armamento ruso hay una contramedida superior de la OTAN

Quitando artillería por saturacion y termobaricas el resto es una caca


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (13 Ago 2022)

Alemania se va de la Mali wagneriana.









Suspendida la misión militar alemana en Malí. – Galaxia Militar


La ministra de Defensa, Christine Lambrecht, ha anunciado que la misión militar alemana en la República de Malí se suspende hasta nuevo aviso.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La putada de los regimientos de infanteria motorizable es que estás ligado al vehículo y sueles moverte por los frentes por lo que si se requiere un asalto de infantes ya sabes lo que te toca.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Ago 2022)

Esto es importante para los ucranianos porque son MiG-29SD que fueron actualizados en 2005 a estandares OTAN incluyendo el sistema IFF, computadora de misión y cableado para armas occidentales. La República Checa se hará cargo de la defensa del espacio aereo eslovaco y recibirán F-16 Block 70 en 2024.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Esto es importante para los ucranianos porque son MiG-29SD que fueron actualizados en 2005 a estandares OTAN incluyendo el sistema IFF, computadora de misión y cableado para armas occidentales. La República Checa se hará cargo de la defensa del espacio aereo eslovaco y recibirán F-16 Block 70 en 2024.



El mig 29 en cualidades dinamicas es un buen avion, era incluso superior a los F-15 en algunos aspectos, asi que actualizado a sistemas modernos occidentales, pueden dar aun bastante guerra, sin ser el ultimo grito en esta contienda.


----------



## moncton (13 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Esto es importante para los ucranianos porque son MiG-29SD que fueron actualizados en 2005 a estandares OTAN incluyendo el sistema IFF, computadora de misión y cableado para armas occidentales. La República Checa se hará cargo de la defensa del espacio aereo eslovaco y recibirán F-16 Block 70 en 2024.



Vaaaya, vaaaya, vaaaya

Despues de destruir aeropuertos, sistemas de radares, sistemas antiaereos, municiones y combustible rusos, los ucranianos reciben aviones de combate...

No hay que ser un genio para imaginar lo que se esta cociendo


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Alemania se va de la Mali wagneriana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Razones tendrán muchas pero estos dictadores de opereta africanos no tienen remedio, los sobornas y te bailan la yenka, y su pueblo que se joda.
Los mercenarios Wagner contratados por los dictadores se están haciendo los putos amos y cobrando en oro.
Sólo quedan las misiones cristianas que son lentamente masacradas y los niños raptados, violados y vendidos como esclavos a los árabes adinerados.
Qué vergüenza!


----------



## moncton (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Razones tendrán muchas pero estos dictadores de opereta africanos no tienen remedio, los sobornas y te bailan la yenka, y su pueblo que se joda.
> Los mercenarios Wagner contratados por los dictadores se están haciendo los putos amos y cobrando en oro.
> Sólo quedan las misiones cristianas que son lentamente masacradas y los niños raptados, violados y vendidos como esclavos a los árabes adinerados.
> Qué vergüenza!



Yo he viajado mucho por África y me lo he pasado de vicio (con todas las letras). Individualmente son gente de puta madre pero pones a cuatro juntos y empiezan a hostias,

Era increible ver a jefes de fabrica, con estudios en universidad europea meterse en lios de tribus, que si con estos bien y con estos a matarse

Y cuando ponias cara rara te salian con lo de "esto es africa"
Los politicos no se evaluan por su posicion en el espectro de izquierda o derecha sino por el grupo étnico al que pertenecen

Y esto en países mas o menos como Ghana o Nigeria, imaginate como sera en otros agujeros infectos de la zona

Un continente donde si no tienes escrupulos y estas dispuesto a jugartela te puedes forrar literalmente

Tambien te pueden secuestrar y rebanarte el cuello...


----------



## Walter Eucken (13 Ago 2022)

"LPR" volunteer Murz: "Shop drivers are afraid of driving, enlistment officers catch everyone." • WarTranslated


The “LPR” blogger and volunteer Murz in his latest post describes the shocking manner in which the Russian propagandists are slamming the “forced mobilisation” in Ukraine, meanwhile in the Donbas shops lack basic products due to the delivery drivers being afraid to drive. Murz predicts mutiny in...




wartranslated.com


----------



## EGO (13 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Contra todo sistema de armamento ruso hay una contramedida superior de la OTAN
> 
> Quitando artillería por saturacion y termobaricas el resto es una caca



Y los putincel durante 8 años inventando la majaderia de que los rusos iban a llegar a Lisboa si querian.

Las dudas han quedado despejadas.Occidente tiene suficiente tecnologia para no dejar ni un orco vivo si deciden ir a la guerra total.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ago 2022)

1ºLos profesionales cualificados rusos vinculados a las empresas occidentales ya han huido y pueden obtener visados a través de sus empresas matriz vinculadas a un contrato de trabajo.

Pretender que con el visaban van a dejar de venir los cerebros rusos es quizás como pretender que con el cierre de la frontera de melilla dejan de venir ingenieros marroquíes. Vendrán rusos de todo, muchas putas y criminales, pero es gente proveniente de un estercolero, un muestrario variado del putin mamapollismo básicamente, el apoyo a la guerra Z es muy alta alli, no interesa.

2º Estamos en un escenario de sanciones economicas de atricción a rusia y las divisas que se pueden gastar los consumidores de russian mir en sus viajes por Europa no es el coste mayor que ha asumido Europa. Europa está dispuesta a asumir esos costes para enseñar a un imperio que con sus diabolicos aires de grandeu se han vuelto los dalits intocables del mundo.

3º A cambio se obtienen muchas cosas. Una de las cuales es demostrarnos, que las consecuencias de las invasiones de exterminio y asimilación, se pagan, no dan igual. Que las gentes de imperios que las llevan a cabo, ya no son bienvenidos.



TAKA dijo:


> Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> una cosa es un Visado turístico, otro es asilo político.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que yo no tengo una posición decidido sobre el bloquear los visados turísticas de los Rusos normales:
> ...



Creo que el fin es hacer una amenaza tácita a los rusos de un embargo de bienes. Muchos tienen segundas residencias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Ago 2022)

El MiG-29 Fulcrum de Ucrania, mejorado de forma exclusiva, está de vuelta


----------



## repompero (13 Ago 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Mira que le tengo un respeto enorme a todo el bloque ex-sovietico porque tienen clarísimo que si cae Ucrania cualquiera de ellos podría ser el siguiente, y comparativamente son los que más están ayudando a los ucranianos, pero... Esto de los visados no lo entiendo. Esencialmente estás limitando que los turistas rusos se gasten divisas fuera de Rusia, y estás evitando que se fuguen cerebros de Rusia. Ambas cosas favorecen a Mr. Botox. ¿Qué se obtiene a cambio? ¿Hacer más difíciles los negocios para los empresarios rusos? En teoría ya hay sanciones para eso.



Los que salen ya no dan guerra dentro para que cambien las cosas. Esto ya se ha vivido en otros paises, y no quiero apuntar.


----------



## paconan (13 Ago 2022)

Putin, se enteró que el país vive en la pobreza y Medvedev está sumido en el alcoholismo al igual que otros muchos rusos
Ahora se entera de la miseria que ha creado?


Putin, en el año 23 de su reinado, se enteró de que el país vive en la pobreza y está sumido en el alcoholismo. Obviamente está perplejo: cómo sucedió y quién, en general, puede ser el culpable de esto. 


*Putin insta a combatir el alcoholismo en Rusia*
Las autoridades no deberían "meter debajo de la alfombra" el problema del alto consumo de alcohol en Rusia. Esta declaración fue hecha por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una reunión con el gobernador interino de la región de Kirov, Alexander Sokolov. La transmisión fue en el canal de televisión "Rusia 24".









Путин призвал бороться с алкоголизмом в России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin, se enteró que el país vive en la pobreza y Medvedev está sumido en el alcoholismo al igual que otros muchos rusos
> Ahora se entera de la miseria que ha creado?
> 
> 
> ...



Para gobernar tener la población alcoholizada es fantástico, para que ganen una guerra como que no

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## keylargof (13 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No se podía de saber


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ago 2022)

emosido



keylargof dijo:


> No se podía de saber


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No se podía de saber



Que no protesten mucho, que como se descuiden acaban en el frente con un orinal en la cabeza y la noble misión de parar balas con el pecho (o la cabeza).


----------



## paconan (13 Ago 2022)

Son 8 los que se van a entregar y los ucranianos ya han recibido formación para usarlos
Los obuses de artillería autopropulsados Zuzana 2, es una versión mejorada de un modelo anterior, tienen un calibre de 155 mm y un chasis con ruedas de 8×8, con un alcance de tiro de unos 40 km. 

Los primeros cuatro cañones autopropulsados Zuzana 2 ya están en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Pat (13 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pat, pero no tienen zumbados que asesinan niños en los colegios. EEUU es un pais de la democracia del dinero corrupto y asesinos de menores. Llevas a tu hijo al colegio para que luego te llame la policía que lo han asesinado jugando a la hora del recreo, te regalo esa democracia de la mentira e hipocresia. No podría trabajar tranquilo sabiendo que pueden matar a mi hijo en el cole, prefiero la Rusia de Putin, allí no existe la ley del rifle.



Es Divertida como usas las acciones de unos pocos trastornados matando a escolares para demonizar a todo el USA, pero ignoras como en Rusia la expectativa de vida de los hombre es detrás de países africanos.(_Esto Antes de la guerra de Ucrania_)…Además la populación de Rusia sigue bajando, a pesar de haber inscrito 4 millones de Ucranios como rusos.
Estos datos tan desaladores no son los acciones de unas pocos desequilibrados, la poco expectativa de vida de los hombres en Rusia es el resultado directo del Gobierno Ruso y la corrupción endémica en todo Rusia .

Rusia es un estado “Gánster” gobernado por criminales que usan la violencia para conseguir sus objetivos; todo lo que tocan, corrompen, Rusia debe estar aislado de occidente.


----------



## −carrancas (13 Ago 2022)

Arriba este hilo.

Calópez se ha debido quedar sin chinchetas. Las necesitará para sujetarse el peluquín.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

Rumores constantes de una fuerte explosión en Melitopol... Todavía no hay imágenes ni nada confirmado pero pinta bien


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

Algo pasa en kherson


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## −carrancas (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



No van a quedar prorrusos en Donetsk, están siendo masacrados por las defensas Ucranianas.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Algo pasa en kherson



Se han largado pero han dejado allí a la carne de cañón. Va a haber una buena limpia de orcos en Jerson.


----------



## keylargof (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rumores constantes de una fuerte explosión en Melitopol... Todavía no hay imágenes ni nada confirmado pero pinta bien



Y también por lo visto en Mariupol. A ver si llegan nutritivos vídeos.


----------



## Averroes (13 Ago 2022)

It is reported that at the same time explosions sounded in many places in Kherson region + Melitopol Place - km to the front: Novotroitskoye - 140 Nyzhni Sirohozy- 90 Velyka Blagoveshchenka - 65 Chaplinka - 110 Chkalov - 125 Nova Kakhovka - 50 Melitopol - 80


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Y también por lo visto en Mariupol. A ver si llegan nutritivos vídeos.



Iba a hacer una tortilla de patatas para cenar, pero me voy a esperar a ver.


----------



## Nicors (13 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Y también por lo visto en Mariupol. A ver si llegan nutritivos vídeos.



Ojalá antes de la cena. Si no me empacho.


----------



## paconan (13 Ago 2022)

Rumores, sin confirmar

En #Melitopol , se escuchó una poderosa explosión en el área de #Russian bases militares - el alcalde de la ciudad "Se registró una fuerte explosión en la parte noreste de #Melitopol . Los residentes de todas las áreas circundantes e incluso los asentamientos cercanos a la ciudad pudieron escuchar.

Estamos esperando buenas noticias sobre las próximas #Russian pérdidas”, dijo el alcalde de Melitopol #IvanFedorov . También señaló que #Ukrainian las tropas han estado atacando #Russian bases por séptimo día.




Durante la última media hora, bombardeo frenético de las posiciones rusas en la región de Kherson... Están siendo perseguidos, guardan silencio, el resultado aún no se conoce, levantaron aviación táctica de Crimea.



Los residentes locales informan sobre varias explosiones en la Nova Kakhovka ocupada, la región de Kherson. Estamos a la espera de información de los funcionarios.




Los sonidos que escuchan los habitantes del pueblo de Nova Kakhovka después de las recientes explosiones. Un Video de las redes sociales.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ago 2022)

si los himars no estubieran destruyendo esos almacenes es posible que el orco estubiera tratando de avanzar en jerson; ahora no tienen capacidad ofensiva y la defensiva declina.


----------



## paconan (13 Ago 2022)

Este no es el pueblo de Sands en Ucrania, por el cual se han librado batallas obstinadas durante mucho tiempo. Este es el pueblo de Nizhneyansk en Yakutia. Es como después del bombardeo, aunque allí nunca hubo una guerra. Y después de todo, la mitad de los pueblos de Rusia tienen el mismo aspecto que Nizhneyansk. Pero todavía estamos ansiosos por capturar nuevos territorios. 


*Olvidados en el Ártico: las autoridades de Yakutia abandonaron el pueblo de Nizhneyansk para sobrevivir*
*No hay medicina ni policía - 90 por ciento de las casas son de emergencia 

El río Yana se* desborda constantemente y ahoga al infortunado pueblo. Las casas de los habitantes de Nizhneyantsy están constantemente en el agua: en invierno, el agua se congela, el hielo rompe las casas en ruinas y agrega sus propios "toques" a su estado ya deplorable. 

¿Es necesario hablar sobre el estado del sistema de alcantarillado del pueblo? Las heces se han estado acumulando debajo de las casas *de Nizhneyansk* durante años. Lo siento por los detalles. 

Cuando el río se desborda, lo arrastra todo, pero pronto todo se repite. 


*Hasta hace poco, en Yakutia, se tuvo que rescatar la ciudad de Verkhneyansk, que se inundó debido a la rotura de una presa temporal. Con la participación de las autoridades federales, se decidió construir una represa y restaurar las instalaciones sociales. En una palabra, Verkhoyansk ahora vivirá mejor que antes. Pero hay en Yakutia, se podría decir, la "antípoda" de Verkhoyansk, el pueblo de Nizhneyansk. Se encuentra en la zona ártica de Yakut. Las personas allí, de hecho, son abandonadas por las autoridades, por completo, a merced del destino. Detalles en el material de la agencia de noticias Vostok.Hoy. * 

“Comencemos con el hecho de que esto es un verdadero horror. Imagina, aunque sea por un segundo, que vives en un pueblo donde todo, casi todo, está destruido. Donde haya suciedad, basura, vertederos, restos de casas destruidas, cañerías tiradas, basura, ventanas tapadas o simplemente rotas de edificios destruidos y alguna especie de aceras desvencijadas u otra cosa. Y mires donde mires, en todas partes, absolutamente en todas partes. Y solo hay una "isla", unas pocas casas donde la vida aún brilla. Pero puede llamarse vida es una gran pregunta”, dijo *Nifontova* . 

“Se sientan en sus viejos apartamentos en ruinas, arrastrados por los vientos marinos del Ártico, donde en invierno no hay más de 19 grados centígrados. E intentan caminar o, más precisamente, gatear a lo largo de la red de calefacción. Quedaron poco más de 200 personas. Los jóvenes beben por desesperación. Hay devotos individuales que intentaron pasar las tardes en un club en ruinas, para involucrar a los muchachos en lecciones de fútbol sala, sin éxito. La gente está tan desesperada que ya no cree en nada, y lo peor es que no quiere nada. Ya ni se quejan con nadie. ¡Aunque sus derechos constitucionales están completamente violados! Solo están tratando de sobrevivir, aparentemente dándose cuenta de que nadie los necesita ”, escribe *Margarita Nifontova* . 















Забытые в Арктике: власти Якутии бросили поселок Нижнеянск на выживание


Еще недавно в Якутии пришлось спасать городок Верхнеянск, который затопило из-за прорыва временной дамбы. При участии федеральных властей решено и дамбу построить, и социальные объекты восстановить. Словом, заживет теперь Верхоянск лучше прежнего. Но есть в Якутии, можно сказать, «антипод»




vostok.today


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ago 2022)

fuera de la OTAN


----------



## moncton (13 Ago 2022)

Cagonlaputa cabrones, que estoy de vacas en un todo incluido de Mallorca y me he puesto ciego en la cena, esto no se hace, que voy a acabar empachao

Por cierto, que buuuurros que son los british, había bufe libre con navajas, patas de cangrejo, langostinos a la plancha, almejas y mejillones y los guiris se tiraban a las patatas fritas, las salchichas y los nuggets de pollo congelao

Yo le he metido un viaje al jamon serrano que hasta el jefe de sala me ha dicho que me corte un poco aunque solo sea por verguenza ajena

Y ahora de postre me iba a tomar una pieza de fruta pero con lo de Mariupol y un gin tonic de tanqueray ya me vale


----------



## Nicors (13 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Cagonlaputa cabrones, que estoy de vacas en un todo incluido de Mallorca y me he puesto ciego en la cena, esto no se hace, que voy a acabar empachao
> 
> Por cierto, que buuuurros que son los british, había bufe libre con navajas, patas de cangrejo, langostinos a la plancha, almejas y mejillones y los guiris se tiraban a las patatas fritas, las salchichas y los nuggets de pollo congelao
> 
> ...



Que aproveche, y lo de los anglos, ni puto caso no saben comer.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Ago 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pero no quedamos en que los himars de los cojones no habían hecho nada y se los cargaron según los ponían. Yo no me estoy enterando de nada, cada uno pone una cosa.



Joder. Los hay desorientados, despistados, perdidas en la niebla y luego vas tú


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Algo pasa en kherson



Deben ser los rusos contraatacando para recuperarlo, segun este hilo los ucranianos lo recuperaron hace dos meses.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Cagonlaputa cabrones, que estoy de vacas en un todo incluido de Mallorca y me he puesto ciego en la cena, esto no se hace, que voy a acabar empachao
> 
> Por cierto, que buuuurros que son los british, había bufe libre con navajas, patas de cangrejo, langostinos a la plancha, almejas y mejillones y los guiris se tiraban a las patatas fritas, las salchichas y los nuggets de pollo congelao
> 
> ...



Espera a verles en el desayuno con sus alubias con tomate y nos cuentas! A pasarlo bien.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Ago 2022)

A ver si te enteras de una puta vez.

Cuando Hitler invadió Rusia nadie infirió que Stalin y el régimen soviético hubieran mejorado de golpe su reputación y su currículum. Pero todos los demócratas del mundo entendieron que había que apoyar al pueblo ruso en esa coyuntura.

Pues ahora exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



esto no es realista, esta batalla puede durar meses, de momento ir bombardeando.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Ago 2022)

No, una vez más te equivocas.

Este hilo es el que tiene más proporción de información VS opinión. Con mucha diferencia.

De todas formas hay que alabar tus cojones para aguantar el chaparrón de videos catastróficos para los rusos sin pestañear.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (13 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto no es realista, esta batalla puede durar meses, de momento ir bombardeando.



Nunca se sabe. En Finlandia hubo batallas en las que los rusos emboscados entraron en panico y avandonaron mas de 200 vehiculos entre camiones y tanques. La moral ahora mismo no debe de estar muy alta para los rusos. Es dificil pero no imposible que entren en panico y se piren por pies. Ya veremos. Ademas, noticias como la de que el alto mando ruso ha avandonado Jerson no debe de ayudar a aumentar la moral de la tropa, sea una noticia cierta o no. Ver como pasa mas y mas tiempo entre una entrega de suministros y la siguiente, tampoco debe de ser bueno para aumemtar la confianza.
Pero incluso en el caso ideal de que pongan pies en polvorosa dejando atras todo el equipo, van a dejar autentica chatarra. A Jerson es donde llevaron los T-62, los cuales solo sirven para venderselos al peso a los gitanos rumanos. Otra cosa seran vehiculos de infanteria, camiones, piezas de artilleria y municion.
Mientras tanto, a seguir trabajandose la logistica rusa en retaguardia y sembrando la inquietud entre la tropa rusa.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Nunca se sabe. En Finlandia hubo batallas en las que los rusos emboscados entraron en panico y avandonaron mas de 200 vehiculos entre camiones y tanques. La moral ahora mismo no debe de estar muy alta para los rusos. Es dificil pero no imposible que entren en panico y se piren por pies. Ya veremos. Ademas, noticias como la de que el alto mando ruso ha avandonado Jerson no debe de ayudar a aumentar la moral de la tropa, sea una noticia cierta o no. Ver como pasa mas y mas tiempo entre una entrega de suministros y la siguiente, tampoco debe de ser bueno para aumemtar la confianza.
> Pero incluso en el caso ideal de que pongan pies en polvorosa dejando atras todo el equipo, van a dejar autentica chatarra. A Jerson es donde llevaron los T-62, los cuales solo sirven para venderselos al peso a los gitanos rumanos. Otra cosa seran vehiculos de infanteria, camiones, piezas de artilleria y municion.
> Mientras tanto, a seguir trabajandose la logistica rusa en retaguardia y sembrando la inquietud entre la tropa rusa.



Es posible, podemos tener una sorpresa, yo digo que al melon le faltan un par de semanas. En Croacia tardaron lo suyo y cuando entraron toda la defensa estaba desecha.

Que se larguen los oficiales del estado mayor y dejen al resto en una bolsa, pues si que debe cascar.

Himars, artilleria en toda la logistica, las tropas de primera linea van a ir quedándose con lo puesto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Deben ser los rusos contraatacando para recuperarlo, segun este hilo los ucranianos lo recuperaron hace dos meses.



los rusos siguen mandando hombres a esa zona,debilitando otros frentes ,.


----------



## el arquitecto (13 Ago 2022)

seguramente está puesto, pero por si aca lo dejo

vaya semanita están teniendo los ruskis, eh?


----------



## −carrancas (13 Ago 2022)

El floodeador ha vuelto, subamos el hilo.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Yo he viajado mucho por África y me lo he pasado de vicio (con todas las letras). Individualmente son gente de puta madre pero pones a cuatro juntos y empiezan a hostias,
> 
> Era increible ver a jefes de fabrica, con estudios en universidad europea meterse en lios de tribus, que si con estos bien y con estos a matarse
> 
> ...



Tanto mi padre como mi abuelo han vivido durante años por tierras calurosas...
Así es.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se han largado pero han dejado allí a la carne de cañón. Va a haber una buena limpia de orcos en Jerson.



Los patriotas están cabreadísimos con la ocupación orca, como haya retirada rusa no se llevarán a su ejército de colaboradores que por cierto están todos fichados.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Algo se cuece en Kherson, sí pero que no tengan prisa.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Algo se cuece en Kherson, sí pero que no tengan prisa.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Ago 2022)

Artefacto curioso, ayer salía un tweet con una imagen de un MT-LB con un cañón de 85mm de la II GM montado encima y hoy sale otro con un cañón antitanque MT-12 Rapira



El Rapira es una curiosidad doctrinal soviética ya que la URSS a diferencia del resto de paises siguió diseñando y fabricando cañones antitanque montados sobre un afuste de artillería de campaña tras la II GM. Es de 100mm y de ánima lisa para disparar proyectiles flecha perforantes de alta velocidad, estuvo en servicio en varios paises de la esfera soviética hasta finales de los 70 cuando fue reemplazado por el Sprut de 125mm que utiliza munición compatible con los T-64 en adelante.

El Rapira se puede cargar un T-64, en la guerra de Transnistria de principios de los 90 los moldavos lo utilizaron contra los rebeldes prorrusos y destruyeron alguno lo que pasa es que evidentemente la tripulación va muy expuesta, se los pueden cargar con una simple ametralladora. Supongo que es una forma de intentar aprovechar un vehículo y un cañón que por separado no tienen gran utilidad en la guerra actual porque un cañón antitanque estático hoy en día puede acertar a un tanque estando emboscado pero el que viene detrás se lo va a cargar.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Ostras que acojono!


```
https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/18920
```


----------



## Nicors (14 Ago 2022)

Jersón a punto de ser liberada de turcomongoles.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A ver si te enteras de una puta vez.
> 
> Cuando Hitler invadió Rusia nadie infirió que Stalin y el régimen soviético hubieran mejorado de golpe su reputación y su currículum. Pero todos los demócratas del mundo entendieron que había que apoyar al pueblo ruso en esa coyuntura.
> 
> Pues ahora exactamente lo mismo.




Tú de historia veo que vas escaso.

Hasta principios de 1942 (el periodo en que se jugó verdaderamente la guerra en el Frente Oriental) la URSS recibió a través de la Ley de Arrendamiento y Préstamo, la friolera de 600,000 dólares en material lo que supuso el....0.1% más o menos del material suministrado al bando aliado (unos 750 millones de dólares hasta ese momento) y eso en el periodo más complicado para la URSS durante la guerra.

Después, cuando ya se veía que la URSS iba a derrotar practicamente solita al III Reich (600 divisiones alemanas destruyeron y eliminaron los soviéticos durante la guerra) es cuando los yanquis comenzaron a mandar más material a la URSS (tampoco demasiado un 10% más o menos del total) y la mayoría de ese material ni se llegó a usar porque no fué necesario.

Los famosos Órganos de Stalin (la arma de guerra más utilizada por el Ejército Rojo en la II Guerra Mundial) eran de fabricación soviética, igual que su artillería con la que machacaban constantemente al ejército alemán (un estilo similar a lo que hacen ahora en el Donbas con el ejército ucraniano)

Resumiendo, la tan cacareada superayuda yanqui no fue nada decisiva para el desenlace final, igual que no lo fue el Desembarco de Normandía por muchas películas de propaganda que se hagan sobre el temita. Porque el Desembarco de Normandía no se hizo para acabar con el III Reich (su derrota era cuestión de poco tiempo ya) sino para parar el avance del Ejército Rojo.

Ese fue el verdadero objetivo del Desembarco de Normandía, parar el avance del Ejército Rojo para evitar que conquistara toda Alemania y se presentaran ellos solitos en París.

Saludos.


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

Lo de Jerson parece que se mueve


----------



## favelados (14 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto los rusos en Kherson bebiendo hasta los floreros...


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

up que ya está el hijo puta de carrancas el malo


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

carrancas me metió en el ignore toda nerviosa. se cree la putineja que así no la veo


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

Carratrancas, not on my watch. Mañana cuando esté la cosa tranquila borro mensajes.


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

ucrania vencerá

Edit: He estado liado con el carrancas un rato y se ha llevado buena cera. Me ha permitido presenciar en directo un cambio de turno. A las 6:00 ha desaparecido el carrancas y han aparecido 3 o 4 putinejas, una con nick nuevo maruja94 o algo así. Otro el mamaldo de más abajo y el charles b payasín. Ninguno ha entrado a las 5 y media o las 6 menos 10. Los 4 de golpe a partir de las 6 un domingo por la mañana con media España en fiestas.


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

Soldados ucranianos, abandonados por sus mandos, y aterrorizados, se rinden en masa ante el ejército ruso….





Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos, abandonados por sus mandos, y aterrorizados, se rinden en masa ante el ejército ruso….
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otros no han tenido tanta suerte y yacen reventaos,en el campo de batalla….





Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo de Jerson parece que se mueve





Llevan más de un mes a puntito de tomar Jerson y avanzar hacia Crimea y Moscú.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## neutral295 (14 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Es Divertida como usas las acciones de unos pocos trastornados matando a escolares para demonizar a todo el USA, pero ignoras como en Rusia la expectativa de vida de los hombre es detrás de países africanos.(_Esto Antes de la guerra de Ucrania_)…Además la populación de Rusia sigue bajando, a pesar de haber inscrito 4 millones de Ucranios como rusos.
> Estos datos tan desaladores no son los acciones de unas pocos desequilibrados, la poco expectativa de vida de los hombres en Rusia es el resultado directo del Gobierno Ruso y la corrupción endémica en todo Rusia .
> 
> Rusia es un estado “Gánster” gobernado por criminales que usan la violencia para conseguir sus objetivos; todo lo que tocan, corrompen, Rusia debe estar aislado de occidente.



Que bien describes a los EEUU, te falta los asesinos de menores en los colegios. Pat, me has decepcionado quieres justificar la ley del rifle, y no sabes como salirte del problema. Tu vete a vivir a EEUU y yo a Rusia. Los rusos están reconstruyendo de forma gratuita todo lo que están destruyendo los ucranianos de Zelensky en el Donbas, eso en EEUU es impensable. Si no tienes seguro médico en EEUU, te dejan morir en la calle, no me cuentes lo que es un pais capitalista radical donde no se respetan los derechos de los trabajadores.


----------



## srburbujarra (14 Ago 2022)

Hace días que nos igo el conflicto. Hasta donde han avanzado los rusos?

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## terro6666 (14 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pat, pero no tienen zumbados que asesinan niños en los colegios. EEUU es un pais de la democracia del dinero corrupto y asesinos de menores. Llevas a tu hijo al colegio para que luego te llame la policía que lo han asesinado jugando a la hora del recreo, te regalo esa democracia de la mentira e hipocresia. No podría trabajar tranquilo sabiendo que pueden matar a mi hijo en el cole, prefiero la Rusia de Putin, allí no existe la ley del rifle.



Joder el hilo con chincheta so también mentiras pero a parte no se aporta ningún vídeo, es fantasía , pajas rusas, llámelo como quiera, aquí podrá dar su interpretación de un hecho, en este caso las pruebas graficas, en el principal pasas y pasas páginas y solo ves discusiones de a que huelen las nubes.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Ago 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos, abandonados por sus mandos, y aterrorizados, se rinden en masa ante el ejército ruso….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía eso tiene más de dos meses, great new


----------



## neutral295 (14 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder el hilo con chincheta so también mentiras pero a parte no se aporta ningún vídeo, es fantasía , pajas rusas, llámelo como quiera, aquí podrá dar su interpretación de un hecho, en este caso las pruebas graficas, en el principal pasas y pasas páginas y solo ves discusiones de a que huelen las nubes.



Los rusos no tienen que poner el aire acondicionado a 26 grados, esa es la mierda de UE que tenemos. Terro6666, ponte la vacuna del mono y calla, lo dice tu jefe Biden, jaja. Luego te meterán la vacuna del cambio climático, te harán creer que vacunándote llovera más o menos, que no habrá sequera, que todo será ideal, y culparán a los no vacunados de cambio climático del extremo calor y extremo frio, tu tragarás


----------



## neutral295 (14 Ago 2022)

Más mentiras de los medios corruptos españoles otanistas del gobierno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Hace días que nos igo el conflicto. Hasta donde han avanzado los rusos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Pues 1 km a la semana...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Llevan más de un mes a puntito de tomar Jerson y avanzar hacia Crimea y Moscú.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Menudo fake de video has puesto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú de historia veo que vas escaso.
> 
> Hasta principios de 1942 (el periodo en que se jugó verdaderamente la guerra en el Frente Oriental) la URSS recibió a través de la Ley de Arrendamiento y Préstamo, la friolera de 600,000 dólares en material lo que supuso el....0.1% más o menos del material suministrado al bando aliado (unos 750 millones de dólares hasta ese momento) y eso en el periodo más complicado para la URSS durante la guerra.
> 
> ...



No para nada...y además se te olvida los desembarcos en casablanca.y Sicilia..
Sobretodo el de Sicilia que obligó a para la batalla de kurdk que los rusos iban perdiendo. A pesar de que estúpidamente un espía. Gay les había dicho los códigos de Enigma..y eso estuvo a punto de provocar que los alemanes lo descubrieran


----------



## terro6666 (14 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen que poner el aire acondicionado a 26 grados, esa es la mierda de UE que tenemos. Terro6666, ponte la vacuna del mono y calla, lo dice tu jefe Biden, jaja. Luego te meterán la vacuna del cambio climático, te harán creer que vacunándote llovera más o menos, que no habrá sequera, que todo será ideal, y culparán a los no vacunados de cambio climático del extremo calor y extremo frio, tu tragarás



Que te calles anormal.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Hace días que nos igo el conflicto. Hasta donde han avanzado los rusos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Le han metido un buen bocado a Ucrania. Se han zampado el 20 % de su territorio.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Madre mía eso tiene más de dos meses, great new



Si, hace dos meses al ejercito ucra tampoco le iba bien.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Ago 2022)

Pasamos desde en 2 días tomamos toda Ucrania por cojones y sin despeinarnos a llevar casi 6 meses de guerra dando palos de ciego ANTE UN EJÉRCITO EL UCRANIANO QUE NO ES NADA DEL OTRO MUNDO Y ASÍ Y TODO LOS ESTÁN DEJANDO EN VERGÜENZA JAJAJAJAJA! 
A JODERSE RUSKIS PREPOTENTES.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Ago 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Si, hace dos meses al ejercito ucra tampoco le iba bien.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si tienes que reflotar noticias de hace más de dos meses para justificar que a los rusos les va bien, significa que no les va nada bien


----------



## neutral295 (14 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que te calles anormal.



Lo sabía que eras un tragaderas vacunado, todos tenéis el mismo perfil. A ponerse la vacuna de los maricones, debes de tener el ojete escocido de tanto otanero yanki dándote por culo.


----------



## Subprime (14 Ago 2022)

Los antiaereos rusos,, solo sirven contra la chatarra rusa, no tiran nada minimamente moderno occidental


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Ago 2022)

el puente


----------



## XicoRaro (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el puente
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vamos que los HIMARS se pasan por el forro, las defensas antiaéreas rusas... 

Nada que después de semanas de ver arrasar depósitos de municiones, depósitos de combustible, puestos de mando, etc. no supiéramos por aquí.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Ago 2022)

voluntarios


----------



## XicoRaro (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1155702
> 
> 
> voluntarios



Deben estar en las últimas.









Volkssturm - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

los tarados propagandistas televisivos lo confirman, lo de nazis, otan, desmilitarizar, etc... eran excusas y patrañas
Desde el principio la intención era apoderarse de los recursos del país vecino

Si creyó la mentira de Putin de que Rusia no planeaba ocupar ninguno de los territorios ucranianos, escuche a un funcionario del gobierno en la televisión estatal admitir lo contrario. Hablando de los vastos recursos minerales y energéticos de Ucrania que Rusia quiere embolsar, la presentadora de televisión estatal dice que está llena de orgullo.


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

El orco Girkin-Strelkov se afeitó el bigote y la cabeza e intentó llegar al frente por Crimea, donde fue detenido por los rusos

¿Qué esta pasando?

Igor Girkin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Mientras tanto los rusos en Kherson bebiendo hasta los floreros...



Es una buena noticia pues indica escasez de su materia prima cuál es el alcohol para borracheras y el segundo paso es ponerles una corbata de hierro cuando estén durmiendo la mona.


----------



## −carrancas (14 Ago 2022)

AYUDA, estoy teniendo una crisis de fe: dudo de Putin como líder, de Rusia como potencia mundial y de la efectividad de las FFAA rusas.


Mis dudas empezaron con el hundimiento de Moskva. https://www.lavanguardia.com/internacional/20220416/8201988/hundimiento-moskva-golpe-orgullo-confianza-marina-rusa-mar-negro.html Continuaron cuando nos expulsaron de la isla de las serpientes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (14 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Espera a verles en el desayuno con sus alubias con tomate y nos cuentas! A pasarlo bien.



El horror...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (14 Ago 2022)

El Comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro parece que ha sido fulminado tras el desastre de la base de Saki.

Había mantenido el puesto tras lo del Movska, lo que me parece muy sorprendente. Quiere decir que o tiene conexiones muy fuertes con el entorno de Putin o que no debe de haber mucho sustituto fiable.




Edito para añadir que debe de tratarse del Comandante de Flota que más buques ha perdido sin entrar en combate de toda la historia.


----------



## EGO (14 Ago 2022)

¿Han detenido a Strelkov?

Que putada.Gracias a sus informes no enterabamos de los mal que le va a Rusia.

Era uno de nuestros mejores baluartes.


----------



## TAKA (14 Ago 2022)

Por el look de la foto más que llegar a Ucrania parece que Strelkov quería colarse por el control de pasaportes de Marte


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (14 Ago 2022)

TAKA dijo:


> Por el look de la foto más que llegar a Ucrania parece que Strelkov quería colarse por el control de pasaportes de Marte



Igual le había visto las orejas al Polonio y quería desertar.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Ago 2022)

me sorprende de este video que todos los equipos de soporte son americanos, es casi como tener tropas americanas sobre el terreno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Madre mía eso tiene más de dos meses, great new



Y seguro que es falso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pasamos desde en 2 días tomamos toda Ucrania por cojones y sin despeinarnos a llevar casi 6 meses de guerra dando palos de ciego ANTE UN EJÉRCITO EL UCRANIANO QUE NO ES NADA DEL OTRO MUNDO Y ASÍ Y TODO LOS ESTÁN DEJANDO EN VERGÜENZA JAJAJAJAJA!
> A JODERSE RUSKIS PREPOTENTES.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es que es increíble que un país de destripaterrones (agricultores) haya sido capaz de parar en seco al segundo ejército más potente del mundo donde todo lo tienen militarizado, y no nos olvidemos que le pararon la brutal ofensiva con sus propios medios!
Y tampoco debemos olvidar que las legiones romanas que dominaron el mundo a golpe de pilum se preciaban de ser agricultores, incluso hoy en día existe un insulto para la gente del campo: "Terroni"
También en España tenemos una versión: "Berzotas" tratando de insultar a los que sembraban de semillas de berza toda la orografía española en los lindes de las vías de comunicación y era el ejército romano el que esparcía dichas semillas pues era el principal medio de subsistencia de su ejército que aprovechaban sembrando y recolectando mientras se movían.  
Curiosidades. 
No hay que menospreciar a ningún enemigo por sus origenes o desempeño durante su vida civil pues un chihuahua puede devenir en jaguar, máxime si defiende su casa.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Ha sido destituido el amigo Igor, vaya! qué contrariedad!


----------



## ELVR (14 Ago 2022)

¿Quien es esta charo? Parece una alcalda batasuni o la concejala de igualdad y feminismo de Alcauhete de Guarramuy


----------



## Nicors (14 Ago 2022)

Bonitos fuegos anoche en Jersón.


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky nos comenta el presupuesto de defensa ruso y algo mas

¿Por qué Putin es tan inseguro? Es un belicista sin piedad.

El presupuesto de defensa de la Federación Rusa es de 65 mil millones de dólares por año.
En ocho años desde la ocupación de Crimea y la gazatización de Donbas, el ejército y la armada rusos han recibido medio billón de dólares más todos los fondos ocultos (un tercio del presupuesto estatal no se revela) que fácilmente podrían haber ascendido a la misma suma. .
Para poner esto en perspectiva, si los generales y almirantes rusos recibieran $1 por segundo para sus necesidades, les tomaría 31,688 años obtener lo que hicieron en 8 años.
Es una enorme, increíblemente gigantesca pila de dinero inesperado. Ya deberían haber conquistado la mitad de Europa si no lo hubieran gastado en bienes raíces de lujo, autos de lujo y pasaportes para todos los miembros de sus familias.
Aunque muy lejos del presupuesto del Pentágono, el presupuesto de defensa ruso es igual al del Reino Unido.
El ejército británico parece haber sacado provecho de su libra: un flujo constante de cohetes Typhoon antibuque, NLAW antitanque, vehículos blindados Stormer con misiles Starstreak, el entrenamiento de combate profesional de los soldados ucranianos lo demuestra.
Las antiguas fuerzas armadas rusas, por otro lado, han perdido el buque de guerra insignia, la base de la fuerza aérea, miles de tanques y vehículos blindados, ochenta mil soldados, o la mitad del ejército invasor, están muertos o heridos.





Conozca a los militares de las repúblicas separatistas de Donbas. ¿Se han ido a pescar? Una bonita caña de pescar y carrete. ¿Morder hoy, amigos?





El equipo de TV Channel Russia-1 estuvo en Donbas para informar sobre los pescadores Z en nombre del programa de máxima audiencia del propagandista y agente del FSB Vladimir Soloviev.





¡Oh, no! ¿Por qué mira hacia arriba el pescador? ¿Han aprendido los peces a volar?





El cebo es un cuadricóptero fabricado en China.
Los militares lo enganchan a la cuerda y lo lanzan volando. Quadcopter cuesta cien dólares (1,5 minutos de 31.688 años de presupuesto de defensa recibido después de que comenzaron a luchar en Donbas) y los militares no quieren comprar uno nuevo con su propio dinero si pierden la conexión y es derribado por ejército ucraniano.





¡Feliz pesca en el cielo, amigos!

Continua


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

El portavoz del ejército ruso, Igor Konashenko.. oh, lo siento, es KonashenkoV, cambió el apellido para que no suene ucraniano tsk-tsk naughty man informó que destruyeron un sistema de cohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense ubicado en el segundo piso de este edificio.

La altura de un HIMARS es de 3,2 metros. Técnicamente podría caber dado que la altura del techo es de 4 metros, pero ¿cómo llegó al segundo piso? ¿En ascensor? ¿Levantado con grúa y bajado por la ventana?






Y el ganador del mejor cochecito DIY es…. un tanque Z!









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




!


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y mas del ejercito ruso


¿Está sobrevalorado el ejército de Rusia? ¿Sigue siendo el segundo mejor del mundo?

Después de un desastre de relaciones públicas en Crimea, la pérdida de nueve aviones de combate en un ataque con drones ucranianos, Sergey Shoigu, un pastor de renos que llegó a ser ministro de Guerra debido a su interés compartido en prácticas ocultas con el zar, visitó con urgencia plantas que fabrican hardware militar. .





“Oiga viejo, es su General hablando. Mueva su destornillador más rápido: ¡necesitamos mil tanques más para probar HIMARS y Jevelins en la ofensiva de septiembre!





“¿Te gustan nuestros pañuelos en la cabeza, Serega? Los usamos solo para ti, chico amante. Eche un vistazo a nuestras instalaciones de producción de última generación para fabricar misiles para las necesidades de su ejército Z”.





El tipo de la izquierda es el adjunto de Shoigu (el otro adjunto de Shoigu es su ex amante) Alexei Krivoruchko.
El equipo de investigación de Navalny descubrió que las dos hijas del viceministro de Defensa ruso son ciudadanas estadounidenses y que él posee un apartamento de élite en la prestigiosa isla Fisher Island en Miami, EE. UU.
Pero está bien, todavía puede librar una guerra de poder con Estados Unidos y amenazar con bombardearlos. Sin choque de intereses.





"Nuestro nuevo helicóptero de guerra de quinta generación no puede volar, pero seguramente se eleva en esta presentación de video".





Continua


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

Putin ha ordenado a cada región que proporcione un batallón de reclutas para la ofensiva de septiembre. Conozca al Batallón de Ancianos de élite de forajidos reunidos por las autoridades de Penza para enviarlos a Ucrania.

Sus rostros resplandecientes no están manchados ni cubiertos con pañuelos, ya que se espera que regresen a casa en cajas de madera.

Oficialmente, 155.000 residentes de la región de Penza viven por debajo del umbral de la pobreza y carecen de dinero para pagar las facturas de los servicios públicos o comprar ropa. Extraoficialmente, la mitad de la región está por debajo del umbral de la pobreza.

La chusma será enviada a recibir un “entrenamiento básico intensivo de 10 días en el Óblast de Oremburgo” y luego a bombardear Ucrania.

¿Por qué? Porque Penza ya se ha reducido a casi la ruina, y ahora los residentes de Penza van a hacer lo mismo con Zaporozhie, Ucrania.

De Penza con Amor.



























Continua


----------



## paconan (14 Ago 2022)

Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

Este es el mejor hilo del Floro.
No consintais que los putineros lo estropeen.


----------



## duncan (14 Ago 2022)

Análisis interesante como siempre putinejos abstenerse:


----------



## Tales. (14 Ago 2022)

El hilo oficial de la guerra ha degenerado hasta niveles extraordinarios de pensamiento mágico, miseria moral y ensoñaciones febriles, los follakremlins se degradan mentalmente a la par que el ejército ruso


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## Subprime (14 Ago 2022)

Tabaco por Berdiansk


----------



## ELVR (14 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El portavoz del ejército ruso, Igor Konashenko.. oh, lo siento, es KonashenkoV, cambió el apellido para que no suene ucraniano tsk-tsk naughty man informó que destruyeron un sistema de cohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense ubicado en el segundo piso de este edificio.
> 
> La altura de un HIMARS es de 3,2 metros. Técnicamente podría caber dado que la altura del techo es de 4 metros, pero ¿cómo llegó al segundo piso? ¿En ascensor? ¿Levantado con grúa y bajado por la ventana?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente tenían razón, el 2o mejor ejército del mundo, pero no nos dijeron en qué: en corrupción.


----------



## Karamba (14 Ago 2022)

14/08/2022
-Explica la importancia de Bakhmut. Poco a poco pero los ruskies van ganando terreno.
-Slovakia entrega sistema Zuzana de artilleria autopropulsada (41km de alcance)
-No se espera contraofensiva de importancia sobre Kherson hasta dentro de 1 o 2 meses.
-Nuevo objetivo ha sido alcanzada estando a 131km del frente. Parece ser que haciendo diana. Continúa el misterio sobre las armas ukras, especula con que puede ser con TOCHKA-U
-Se va calentando el terreno para que Slovakia envíe MIGs
-Sigue el misterio de con qué pudo atacar Ukrania la base aérea de Saki
-Comenta que Ukrania sigue teniendo MIG-29s, SU-25s, SU-24s y SU-27s




Resumen de nuevo de mi explicador de mapas favorito. Lo hace muy fácil y didáctico explicando carreteras, enlaces, fronteras naturales:


----------



## OvEr0n (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1155702
> 
> 
> voluntarios



Flashback a 1985


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (14 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



No puede ser. ¡Según los Putiniers los reciben con flores y fiesta!


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> No puede ser. ¡Según los Putiniers los reciben con flores y fiesta!



Si es que aunque los rusos ganaran militarmente en Ucrania - cosa que está por ver, tendrían un problema muy serio. No los quieren.


----------



## moncton (14 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Tabaco por Berdiansk



Como un boxeador sonado, no saben de donde les caen las hostias.


----------



## moncton (14 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Si es que aunque los rusos ganaran militarmente en Ucrania - cosa que está por ver, tendrían un problema muy serio. No los quieren.



Los rusos contaban con organizar un pais vasallo, la táctica mas vieja del mundo 

Poner a cierto grupo étnico al cargo apoyandolos con represión, desplazamientos y opresion administrativa al resto. 

Mientras tanto, las elites rusas con pedigree se adueñan de los recursos y los negocios lucrativos

Por eso los convoyes iniciales de la invasión llevaban policia antidisturbios, preparados para abortar cualquier conato de rebelión una vez hubiese caido el gobierno del Zelenski

Como ese plan ha fallado si que se han metido en un hoyo del que no pueden salir

Y no pueden salir porque si se retiran ahora, al que le montan una rebelión es al Putin


----------



## Akira. (14 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania atacará a los soldados rusos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dice Zelenskiy*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha prometido atacar a las tropas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia que disparen contra las ciudades ucranianas. Todos los soldados rusos que disparen contra la central o disparen al amparo de la misma deben entender que se están convirtiendo en un objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia, para nuestros servicios especiales, para nuestro ejército", dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo el sábado por la noche. Tanto Ucrania como Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear la central nuclear, que es la mayor de Europa, tras los múltiples incidentes de las últimas semanas. Las tropas rusas capturaron la central al principio de la guerra. Los países del G7 han pedido a Moscú que se retire de la central para evitar el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear









Volodymyr Zelenskiy issues warning to Russian soldiers at Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant – video


Ukraine accuses Russia of using the nuclear plant, which is Europe's largest, as cover to shell nearby cities and towns




www.theguardian.com


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada...y además se te olvida los desembarcos en casablanca.y Sicilia..
> Sobretodo el de Sicilia que obligó a para la batalla de kurdk que los rusos iban perdiendo. A pesar de que estúpidamente un espía. Gay les había dicho los códigos de Enigma..y eso estuvo a punto de provocar que los alemanes lo descubrieran




Claro, Hitler paró la batalla de Kursk donde intervenían un millón de soldados alemanes para darle prioridad a la batalla de Sicilia donde intervinieron....40,000 soldados alemanes  

Y en Casablanca ni siquiera intervino directamente Alemania que la mayoría fueron moros al servicio de Vichy.

Pero que trolls más pésimos que hay en este foro. 

Saludos.


----------



## thanos2 (14 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Ucrania atacará a los soldados rusos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dice Zelenskiy*
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha prometido atacar a las tropas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia que disparen contra las ciudades ucranianas. Todos los soldados rusos que disparen contra la central o disparen al amparo de la misma deben entender que se están convirtiendo en un objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia, para nuestros servicios especiales, para nuestro ejército", dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo el sábado por la noche. Tanto Ucrania como Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear la central nuclear, que es la mayor de Europa, tras los múltiples incidentes de las últimas semanas. Las tropas rusas capturaron la central al principio de la guerra. Los países del G7 han pedido a Moscú que se retire de la central para evitar el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear
> 
> ...



Puto terrorista de Zelensky


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (14 Ago 2022)

Tabaco por popasna hasta los Wagner tiran colillas


----------



## Wein (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro, Hitler paró la batalla de Kursk donde intervenían un millón de soldados alemanes para darle prioridad a la batalla de Sicilia donde intervinieron....40,000 soldados alemanes
> 
> Y en Casablanca ni siquiera intervino directamente Alemania que la mayoría fueron moros al servicio de Vichy.
> 
> ...



Los bombardeos aliados a todas las infraestructura, fábricas,depósitos de combustible,etc no influyeron nada en la derrota alemana


----------



## Akira. (14 Ago 2022)

*Ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: el Ministerio de Defensa informa de la liberación del asentamiento de Udy, cerca de Kharkiv









В результате наступательных действий ВС РФ: в Минобороны сообщили об освобождении населённого пункта Уды под Харьковом


Населённый пункт Уды Харьковской области полностью освобождён в результате наступательных действий ВС РФ. Об этом заявили в Минобороны России. Также сосредоточенными огневыми ударами на территории ДНР уничтожены до 200 националистов и 15 единиц военной техники. В ведомстве добавили, что...




russian.rt.com




*


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Los bombardeos aliados a todas las infraestructura, fábricas,depósitos de combustible,etc no influyeron nada en la derrota alemana




Bombardeos aliados sobre mis cojones que son un par de melones.

Se sabe perfectamente cual era el objetivo real de esos bombardeos aliados que fueron indiscriminados con más de medio millón de víctimas civiles y lanzando por ejemplo montones dfe bombas de fósforo (el fósforo se lanza contra infraestructuras militares claro claro)

Por no hablar de los bombardeos atómicos a Hiroshima y Nagasaki, el objetivo de esos bombardeos también fué infraestructura militar ¿a que si?

Esos bombardeos no influyeron para nada en el poder bélico ni alemán ni japonés, simplemente fueron eso osease matanzas indiscriminadas para sembrar el terror en la población civil.

Calópez te lo suplico, contrata a CMs trolls animadores de mayor calidad por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Ago 2022)

solo hay que ver el video, ha dicho que sus servicios de inteligencia atacarán a cualquier oficial al mando de las tropas que atacan o atacan desde zaporilla, se entiende perfectamente que no van a bombardear la central. 

Una verguenza la indiferencia internacional a que los rusos trasformen la central nuclear en un polvorin y posicion artillera.



Akira. dijo:


> *Ucrania atacará a los soldados rusos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dice Zelenskiy*
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha prometido atacar a las tropas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia que disparen contra las ciudades ucranianas. Todos los soldados rusos que disparen contra la central o disparen al amparo de la misma deben entender que se están convirtiendo en un objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia, para nuestros servicios especiales, para nuestro ejército", dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo el sábado por la noche. Tanto Ucrania como Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear la central nuclear, que es la mayor de Europa, tras los múltiples incidentes de las últimas semanas. Las tropas rusas capturaron la central al principio de la guerra. Los países del G7 han pedido a Moscú que se retire de la central para evitar el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear
> 
> ...





Akira. dijo:


> *Ucrania atacará a los soldados rusos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dice Zelenskiy*
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha prometido atacar a las tropas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia que disparen contra las ciudades ucranianas. Todos los soldados rusos que disparen contra la central o disparen al amparo de la misma deben entender que se están convirtiendo en un objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia, para nuestros servicios especiales, para nuestro ejército", dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo el sábado por la noche. Tanto Ucrania como Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear la central nuclear, que es la mayor de Europa, tras los múltiples incidentes de las últimas semanas. Las tropas rusas capturaron la central al principio de la guerra. Los países del G7 han pedido a Moscú que se retire de la central para evitar el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro, Hitler paró la batalla de Kursk donde intervenían un millón de soldados alemanes para darle prioridad a la batalla de Sicilia donde intervinieron....40,000 soldados alemanes
> 
> Y en Casablanca ni siquiera intervino directamente Alemania que la mayoría fueron moros al servicio de Vichy.
> 
> ...



tambien el nuevo frente italiano...


----------



## Poncio (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú de historia veo que vas escaso.
> 
> Hasta principios de 1942 (el periodo en que se jugó verdaderamente la guerra en el Frente Oriental) la URSS recibió a través de la Ley de Arrendamiento y Préstamo, la friolera de 600,000 dólares en material lo que supuso el....0.1% más o menos del material suministrado al bando aliado (unos 750 millones de dólares hasta ese momento) y eso en el periodo más complicado para la URSS durante la guerra.
> 
> ...



Nada coño, unos roñas esos Yankees, el 53% de la municion de artillería utilizada por la URSS. Pero oye, que mientras suministraban a Stalin y a Churchill para que no se derrumbaran tenían que comerse la campaña del Pacifico, que como todos sabemos es un océano que ocupa más o menos el tramo del Guadiana que va de Merida a Badajoz.
Y sobre el frente occidental, Stalin echaba las muelas cada vez que se reunían los aliados y urgía a que se abriera cada vez que tenia ocasión. Así que menos lobos.


----------



## keylargof (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú de historia veo que vas escaso.
> 
> Hasta principios de 1942 (el periodo en que se jugó verdaderamente la guerra en el Frente Oriental) la URSS recibió a través de la Ley de Arrendamiento y Préstamo, la friolera de 600,000 dólares en material lo que supuso el....0.1% más o menos del material suministrado al bando aliado (unos 750 millones de dólares hasta ese momento) y eso en el periodo más complicado para la URSS durante la guerra.
> 
> ...



No eres capaz de hacer un post que no sea una cuñadada-soplapollez. Es acojonante lo tuyo.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tambien el nuevo frente italiano...




Pero que frente italiano ni que narices si todos esos eran tropas de chichinabo comparados con las alemanas que en su mayoría estaban desplegadas en el Frente Oriental.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Nada coño, unos roñas esos Yankees, el 53% de la municion de artillería utilizada por la URSS.




Otro troll de los malos, la munición de artillería no supuso ni el 0,20% del total gastado por la URSS en el conflicto.

En lo único que si tuvo importancia a partir del 42 la ayuda aliada fue en la logística (sobre todo combustible y alimentos) que dieron por una parte más velocidad al desplazamiento del Ejército Rojo y por otro lado alivió en algo la situación de la población civil en alimentos.

Pero el resultado de la guerra habría sido exactamente el mismo (victoria soviética en el Frente Oriental) sin esos combustibles y esos alimentos, solo que más lento.

Dejar de ver webs neonazis donde justifican la somanta de hostias que les dió el Ejército Rojo a los hitlerianos con lo de que....ejqueeee los ayudarons los antepasados de Soros y los judíoooooos y así no vale es trampaaaaaaa.

Saludos.


----------



## asakopako (14 Ago 2022)

carratrancas up


----------



## XicoRaro (14 Ago 2022)

Iros al subforo de Historia y no lleneis de mierda este hilo.


----------



## Poncio (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Otro troll de los malos, la munición de artillería no supuso ni el 0,20% del total gastado por la URSS en el conflicto.
> 
> En lo único que si tuvo importancia a partir del 42 la ayuda aliada fue en la logística (sobre todo combustible y alimentos) que dieron por una parte más velocidad al desplazamiento del Ejército Rojo y por otro lado alivió en algo la situación de la población civil en alimentos.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón. Si no están listos los Anglos en el 46 se planta el Primer Ejercito de la Guardia en Gibraltar. 
Pa uste la perra gorda.


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Otro troll de los malos, la munición de artillería no supuso ni el 0,20% del total gastado por la URSS en el conflicto.
> 
> En lo único que si tuvo importancia a partir del 42 la ayuda aliada fue en la logística (sobre todo combustible y alimentos) que dieron por una parte más velocidad al desplazamiento del Ejército Rojo y por otro lado alivió en algo la situación de la población civil en alimentos.
> 
> ...



El memorial del soldado ruso muerto en Berlín..tiene dos obuses fabricados en USA..


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Quien es esta charo? Parece una alcalda batasuni o la concejala de igualdad y feminismo de Alcauhete de Guarramuy



Ja ja ja!
Es un vulgar criminal de guerra ruso. Patada a seguir. Sin mirar atrás.


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Ucrania atacará a los soldados rusos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dice Zelenskiy*
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, ha prometido atacar a las tropas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia que disparen contra las ciudades ucranianas. Todos los soldados rusos que disparen contra la central o disparen al amparo de la misma deben entender que se están convirtiendo en un objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia, para nuestros servicios especiales, para nuestro ejército", dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo el sábado por la noche. Tanto Ucrania como Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear la central nuclear, que es la mayor de Europa, tras los múltiples incidentes de las últimas semanas. Las tropas rusas capturaron la central al principio de la guerra. Los países del G7 han pedido a Moscú que se retire de la central para evitar el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear
> 
> ...



Coño! qué sentimiento patriota me invade cuando oigo eso de "objetivo especial para nuestros servicios de inteligencia"! me dan ganas de apuntarme, pero el tren pasó hace tiempo . Aunque creo que bastantes de los que apoyamos esta causa alguna cosquilla haríamos.
Slava Ukraina! (hala, ya me he venido arriba  )


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Sí, ha sido un UP!


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ago 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón. Si no están listos los Anglos en el 46 se planta el Primer Ejercito de la Guardia en Gibraltar.
> Pa uste la perra gorda.




La perra gorda es que el 90% de las tropas alemanas estaban desplegadas en el Frente Oriental intentando frenar el avance del Ejército Rojo.

Ahora imagínate al revés, el 10% en el Frente Oriental y el 90% combatiendo en el Frente Occidental.

Saludos.


----------



## ELVR (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ja ja ja!
> Es un vulgar criminal de guerra ruso. Patada a seguir. Sin mirar atrás.



No me diga usted.

Aparte, que alguien me lo explique, porque no veo claro que ganaba yendo a un sitio con unas altas posibilidades de ser capturado por gente que le tiene "musho cariñño"


----------



## ghawar (14 Ago 2022)

Nota: no está claro si este video se corresponde con los hechos.


----------



## Alpharius (14 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Es raro que sea de Popasna. El soldado lleva identificativo USA.


----------



## Casino (14 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>




No parece corresponderse, Popasna sigue en manos orcas y en el segundo 19 el infante lleva un parche con la bandera de los gUSA.


----------



## Ferenc (14 Ago 2022)

> 14 August, 2022Russian militants retrieve the bodies of mercenaries from Wagner PMC after the attack on their base in Popasna. 08/14/2022. Ukraine. Photo credits: Russian media
> *Wagner PMC base attacked in Popasna*
> Donbas Luhansk region Occupants elimination Ukraine War in Donbas War with Russia
> An explosion occurred at the Russian invaders’ base in the Popasna settlement in the Luhansk Region. Popasna is currently occupied by Russians.
> ...


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No me diga usted.
> 
> Aparte, que alguien me lo explique, porque no veo claro que ganaba yendo a un sitio con unas altas posibilidades de ser capturado por gente que le tiene "musho cariñño"



Bueno, quizás te suene con pelo y bigote sin afeitar:

Igor Girkin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Discrepó con Putin y conocedor del sistema ruso, empezó a sentir el aliento de la deportación en el cogote y ha intentado desaparecer.
Creo que lo que le ha pasado es lo peor, me ronda por la cabeza que intentaba llegar a Ucrania donde se entregaría con toda la publicidad posible más que nada por fastidiar a Putin y salvar la vida.
Supongo ya no tendremos más noticias de él.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No parece corresponderse, Popasna sigue en manos orcas y en el segundo 19 el infante lleva un parche con la bandera de los gUSA.



Ese vídeo es viejo, y no es el sitio.


----------



## Ferenc (14 Ago 2022)

La "flor y nata" de la horda soviética se niega a combatir:



Traducción: 
_*Se está gestando un conflicto civil.
LPR se niega a luchar por la DPR*_


----------



## Trovador (14 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Es raro que sea de Popasna. El soldado lleva identificativo USA.


----------



## Trovador (14 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los famosos Órganos de Stalin (la arma de guerra más utilizada por el Ejército Rojo en la II Guerra Mundial) eran de fabricación soviética, igual que su artillería con la que machacaban constantemente al ejército alemán (un estilo similar a lo que hacen ahora en el Donbas con el ejército ucraniano)



Unos cracks...eso sí, se olvidaron de hacer camiones para implementarlos y tuvieron que llamar al Tío Sampara que se los enviara.



82 mm8BM-8-8Willys MB Jeep82 mm24BM-8-24Tanque ligero T-40
Tanque ligero T-6082 mm48BM-8-48Camión ZIS-6
Camión Studebaker US6 U3132 mm16BM-13-16Camión International K7 "Inter"
Camión International M-5-5-318
Camión Fordson WO8T,Camión Ford/Marmon-Herrington HH6-COE4
Camión Chevrolet G-7117
Camión Studebaker US6 U3
Camión GMC CCKW-352M-13300 mm12BM-31-12Studebaker US6 U3


Que el payaso éste con ínfulas de Payasitos prtenda dar clases de historia ya es de risa. La única historia que conoces es la del kalimotxo los fines de semana, mermao.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Unos cracks...eso sí, se olvidaron de hacer camiones para implementarlos y tuvieron que llamar al Tío Sampara que se los enviara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para lo que hay que ser mermado es para poner de fuente la wikitontos.

Ya si eso me pones también la Sexta, OK Diario o Newtral, mongoloide.

Saludos.


----------



## favelados (15 Ago 2022)

Las dos líneas de ferrocarril cortadas...

Los rusos en el Sur ahora 100% dependientes de los camiones


----------



## favelados (15 Ago 2022)

Rusos haciendo una pausa mientras descargan munición... Esperemos que no enciendan un cigarrillo...


----------



## LouCypher (15 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El Comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro parece que ha sido fulminado tras el desastre de la base de Saki.
> 
> Había mantenido el puesto tras lo del Movska, lo que me parece muy sorprendente. Quiere decir que o tiene conexiones muy fuertes con el entorno de Putin o que no debe de haber mucho sustituto fiable.
> 
> ...



No tiene labio leporino pero casi...


----------



## LouCypher (15 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> 14/08/2022
> -Explica la importancia de Bakhmut. Poco a poco pero los ruskies van ganando terreno.
> -Slovakia entrega sistema Zuzana de artilleria autopropulsada (41km de alcance)
> -No se espera contraofensiva de importancia sobre Kherson hasta dentro de 1 o 2 meses.
> ...



Tú hablar raro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## LouCypher (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro, Hitler paró la batalla de Kursk donde intervenían un millón de soldados alemanes para darle prioridad a la batalla de Sicilia donde intervinieron....40,000 soldados alemanes
> 
> Y en Casablanca ni siquiera intervino directamente Alemania que la mayoría fueron moros al servicio de Vichy.
> 
> ...



Hitler se acojonó con la invasión de Sicilia, con los yankies y british ahí cerquita, mientras que a los rusos aún los consideraba como zulús con T-34 y katiuskas a cascoporro. Está claro que a nivel numérico se acabarían imponiendo los soviéticos, al precio que fuera, aunque fuera un autogenocidio. A nivel numérico y tecnológico los angloyankies también ganaban. Mira las cifras de bajas de esa época, 44 y 45, los rusos seguían a calzón quitao... Y ahora igual, que vayan los de las regiones asiáticas, que su vida vale nada.


----------



## Tusade (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

LouCypher dijo:


> Hitler se acojonó con la invasión de Sicilia, con los yankies y british ahí cerquita, mientras que a los rusos aún los consideraba como zulús con T-34 y katiuskas a cascoporro. Está claro que a nivel numérico se acabarían imponiendo los soviéticos, al precio que fuera, aunque fuera un autogenocidio. A nivel numérico y tecnológico los angloyankies también ganaban. Mira las cifras de bajas de esa época, 44 y 45, los rusos seguían a calzón quitao... Y ahora igual, que vayan los de las regiones asiáticas, que su vida vale nada.




¿Y si tan acojonadísimo estaba Hitler con lo yanquis y britis porque no trasladó las tropas del Frente Oriental al Frente Occidental?

La mayor parte de las víctimas en el Frente Oriental fueron civiles, los mataba a todos Stalin para hacer un autogenocidio claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (15 Ago 2022)

pero esque los himars.....!!!


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Otro troll de los malos, la munición de artillería no supuso ni el 0,20% del total gastado por la URSS en el conflicto.
> 
> En lo único que si tuvo importancia a partir del 42 la ayuda aliada fue en la logística (sobre todo combustible y alimentos) que dieron por una parte más velocidad al desplazamiento del Ejército Rojo y por otro lado alivió en algo la situación de la población civil en alimentos.
> 
> ...



Y tú deja de ver webs neonazis donde justifican la somanta de hostias que les está dando el ejército ucraniano al ejército fascista de Putin con lo de que....ejqueeee les están ayudando los antepasados de Soros y los judíoooooos y así no vale es trampaaaaaaa.

Ya te he dicho muchas veces que eres de loas patético del foro, siempre defendiendo a los dictadores y totalitarios. Tu defensa de la RDA y del muro de Berlín avergüenza a cualquier demócrata.

Y tu glorioso ejército rojo desfiló junto a los nazis cuando se repartieron Polonia tras la matanza de Katyn.

Jamás pones un puto enlace y no haces más que repetir los mantras conspiranoicos de lo más abyecto y nazi del foro.

Porque tú delirio contra Occidente es un signo de identidad en este foro. Lo profundamente canalla de tu pensamiento sobre la II G.M. es que te olvidas con especial malicia que si Churchil hubiera firmado la paz con Alemania, Hitler hubiera atacado Rusia en un breve plazo y miy probablemente les hubiera derrotado.

Y ese pensamiento canalla lo vuelves a tener ahora pretendiendo que Ucrania se vuelva a rendir ante un agresor fascista.

Pero las personas como tú sois incapaces de reconocer estás cosas tan sencillas. Sois un desecho humano y mental que solo tenéis odio y diarrea en vuestras cabezas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Ago 2022)

Putin-Berater fürchtet „dramatische“ Situation für Russland durch weitere West-Hilfen


Ein Berater Wladimir Putins spricht offen über die Probleme der russischen Armee im Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine. Die Lage könne sich bis zum Sommer „dramatisch“ verschlechtern.




www.merkur.de





"*El asesor de Putin teme una situación "dramática" para Rusia como resultado de más ayuda de Occidente*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

Todos los estudiantes Polacos recibirán formación militar en las escuelas. El primer ministro ha dicho que "si con 15 años reciben educación sexual, también pueden recibir educación militar". 









Elevii din Polonia vor învăța obligatoriu la școală cum să tragă cu arma. „Dacă vreți pace, pregătiți-vă pentru război”


De la 1 septembrie, lecțiile teoretice, dar și în poligoane vor fi obligatorii pentru elevii de clasa a 8-a și liceenii din Polonia. Autoritățile poloneze au luat această decizie în contextul războiului din Ucraina. „Dacă un copil de 15 ani poate primi educație sexuală, de ce să nu instruim...




www.scoala9.ro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

Lo que los orcos diseñaron y lleva décadas obsoleto...



...los Ucranianos lo transforman en un arma temible:


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bueno, quizás te suene con pelo y bigote sin afeitar:
> 
> Igor Girkin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Ys, pero lo que yo decía (más allá de chistes malos sobre aspectos chariles) es que EMMO ha escogido la peor de las opciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

está claro que hay que acabar con los polvorines y logistica en el propio territorio ruso para evitar estos actos terroristas. Como el imperio del trafico de seres humanos apenas es capaz de meter misiles de crucero sobre suelo ucraniano, los ucros tienen la posibilidad de fabricar en masa misiles de fabricacion nacional que permitan este castigo, para no ofender a los tiquismikis de la OTAN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

no lo entiendo, segun quesevaya las gruas de reconstrucción dominan el skyline en Mariupol. Por cierto, feliz fiesta de María.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

*"Podría haber serios problemas": detrás de las peticiones de Europa del Este para que EEUU acelere la entrega de armas*

Los países del flanco oriental de la OTAN han pedido a Estados Unidos que acelere los envíos de armas hacia ellos y exigen más tropas para disuadir a Rusia, informó The Washington Post.

"Al igual que Ucrania, que no es miembro de la OTAN pero se considera un socio cercano de la alianza, los países más cercanos (a las fronteras de Rusia. - RT) dicen que necesitan desesperadamente ayuda militar adicional de Occidente", señaló el artículo de WP.

Por ejemplo, Estonia quiere recibir, en particular, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS y drones de ataque Reaper de Estados Unidos.









Reaper, radares de contrabatería son lo que más necesitaremos en términos de poder militar letal necesario para disuadir a Rusia", dijo The Washington Post citando al secretario permanente del Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia, Kusti Salm.

Al mismo tiempo, los funcionarios polacos creen que si Estados Unidos pudiera acelerar la entrega de algunas de las armas ya prometidas a Varsovia, "ayudaría significativamente a la propia postura de defensa de Polonia", señala WP. En particular, se trata de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Patriot, los lanzacohetes HIMARS, los cazas F-16 y los tanques Abrams encargados por la parte polaca.

Por su parte, el ministro de Defensa letón, Artis Pabriks, declaró a la prensa que su país desea obtener una moderna artillería reactiva de largo alcance, así como sistemas de defensa aérea y costera que normalmente no están al alcance de países con presupuestos modestos, informa The Washington Post. Como se ha señalado, durante una visita este mes del Secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, Pabriks dijo que Letonia, al igual que Ucrania, necesita absolutamente armarse, ya que existe una amenaza real de que las hostilidades "lleguen a las fronteras" de la república báltica.

WP también informa de que los países bálticos y de Europa del Este piden a Estados Unidos que aumente la producción de defensa para acelerar el cumplimiento de los pedidos de armas.

Como señala el periódico, alrededor de 100.000 soldados estadounidenses están desplegados por toda Europa, con un aumento de 20.000 efectivos en los últimos meses, y el centro de su concentración está "cada vez más en el este".

"Pero para los países que se encuentran justo en las fronteras de Rusia, esto todavía no es suficiente", escribe el periódico. - Las inversiones militares realizadas en los últimos seis meses se reciben con gratitud, pero los líderes de la región creen que la alianza debe ser más asertiva a largo plazo.

Consideran que Rusia es "una amenaza existencial para Occidente" y que es necesaria una mayor presencia estadounidense en Europa "para contener a Moscú", subraya WP.

Ya en marzo, Varsovia pidió repetidamente a Washington que acelerara las entregas de armas estadounidenses. Primero, el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda expresó su petición a la vicepresidenta estadounidense Kamala Harris, y más tarde, el mismo mes, al presidente de la Casa Blanca Joe Biden. Según el dirigente polaco, Varsovia quiere que su ejército disponga de equipos modernos lo antes posible.







Por su parte, a finales de mayo, el viceministro de Defensa lituano, Vilius Semeska, aceptó acelerar las compras de armas de la república báltica a Estados Unidos. Así lo indica un comunicado de prensa en la página web del Ministerio de Defensa lituano. Semeska señaló que la ayuda de Washington para adquirir armamento prioritario es fundamental para reforzar la seguridad de Lituania. También dijo que Vilnius estaba considerando, entre otras cosas, el refuerzo de las armas antitanque y antiaéreas, la movilidad de las tropas y el desarrollo de las fuerzas de defensa aérea.

Más tarde, en junio, Arvydas Anušauskas, jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de la república, también abordó la cuestión del suministro de armas prioritarias a Lituania.

"Junto con los aliados letones y estonios, estamos considerando el desarrollo de la capacidad del sistema de misiles de artillería HIMARS. Lituania tiene previsto firmar el contrato correspondiente a finales de este año", dijo el ministro.

Ese mismo mes, el viceministro de Defensa lituano, Margiris Abukliavicius, afirmó que Rusia supuestamente suponía una amenaza no sólo para Ucrania, sino también para la seguridad de toda Europa. En julio, el ministro lituano de Defensa, Anušauskas, subrayó que Rusia y sus acciones eran un reto para la seguridad de la región del Báltico.

Unos días más tarde, el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de Letonia dijo a U.S. Defence News que Riga había enviado una solicitud a Washington para la compra de MLRS HIMARS como parte de un proyecto conjunto con otros estados bálticos, esperando la cofinanciación de Washington. Además, Letonia tiene previsto adquirir sistemas de defensa costera.

Estonia también ha solicitado entregas de HIMARS a Estados Unidos. Así lo afirma un informe de la Oficina de Cooperación y Seguridad de la Defensa del Pentágono. Cabe señalar que la posible venta de los sistemas de misiles ya ha sido aprobada por el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., pero el acuerdo aún debe recibir la aprobación del Congreso estadounidense. El Pentágono destacó que la venta de los HIMARS a Estonia, por un lado, reforzaría la seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos y sus socios y, por otro, ayudaría a Estonia a fortalecer sus capacidades militares.






Sin embargo, la entrega de estos equipos supuestamente "no supondrá un cambio en el equilibrio militar básico en la región", afirma el Pentágono. Tallin espera que Washington le suministre seis MLRS HIMARS de aquí a 2025, así como sus misiles con un alcance de hasta 300 km. Según el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Estonia, estos sistemas permiten atacar instalaciones críticas y "posiciones enemigas".

*"Arquitectos de la ilusión".*
Según el analista político Aleksandr Asafov, los "artífices de tales deseos" no son los gobiernos de Polonia y los países bálticos, sino los funcionarios estadounidenses implicados en el desarrollo del complejo militar-industrial y la planificación del presupuesto militar de Estados Unidos.

"Es una forma de inyectar dinero en el complejo militar-industrial estadounidense, que, con la creciente inflación, Washington necesita apoyar. Y Estados como Polonia y las repúblicas bálticas están llamados a cumplir esta tarea en gran medida. Además, el presupuesto militar de EE.UU., que aumenta cada año, también debe ser implementado de alguna manera. Además, los requisitos para aumentar el próximo presupuesto, que se discutirá en Estados Unidos en noviembre, se están formando a través de nuevas órdenes", dijo Asafov en una conversación con RT.

El experto cree que cuando el Pentágono habla de reforzar la seguridad de los países de esta región en relación con posibles entregas de armas a Europa del Este, es, por decirlo suave

"Washington es profundamente indiferente a la seguridad de Polonia y los países bálticos. Al mismo tiempo, los propios Estados de Europa del Este mienten cuando califican a Rusia de "amenaza existencial" para Occidente. Esta invención es totalmente especulativa, no hay ninguna sustancia detrás", señaló Asafov.

Sin embargo, Estados Unidos "puede tener serios problemas" con las entregas de armas a los países de Europa del Este, dijo el experto militar Ivan Konovalov.

Al mismo tiempo, para los propios Estados bálticos, recibir armas estadounidenses o acelerar su entrega es "una especie de éxito", dijo Konovalov.








"Que Polonia obtenga el mayor número posible de armas estadounidenses, y en un formato acelerado, es un factor importante, que confirma que Polonia es el aliado número uno de Estados Unidos y un conducto para los intereses estadounidenses en Europa del Este. Se esfuerzan por conseguir ese papel. Y los estadounidenses han aceptado este enfoque. Por ello, los polacos seguirán trabajando en esta dirección. Es muy importante para ellos", dijo Konovalov.

Además, el experto también valoró la información contenida en el material del WP de que en Europa del Este quieren más presencia estadounidense "para contener a Moscú".

"Para los Estados bálticos y Polonia, el despliegue de fuerzas estadounidenses es importante porque supone mucho dinero. Ganan mucho dinero con el mantenimiento de las bases americanas, los aeródromos y otras infraestructuras militares de este tipo. Y para que todo este plan se lleve a cabo, los Estados de Europa del Este tienen que hablar todo el tiempo sobre el creciente peligro que supuestamente viene de Rusia para poder ganar dinero con este mito", dijo el analista.

Al mismo tiempo, los expertos coinciden en que si se siguen entregando HIMARS, SAMs Patriot, cazas F-16 y tanques Abrams estadounidenses a los países de Europa del Este, se agravará la situación de seguridad en la región.

*"Esto no contribuirá al clima general de seguridad. Pero nadie en Washington ni en Europa del Este piensa en eso, ni en la seguridad de los habitantes de los Estados de Europa del Este. Estados Unidos sólo aumentará el peligro militar y la tensión en la región con sus suministros. Rusia no dejará sin respuesta estas medidas y tomará medidas rápidas para reforzar sus fronteras y posiciones", concluyó el experto.*​








«Могут возникнуть серьёзные проблемы»: что стоит за призывами стран Восточной Европы к США ускорить поставки оружия


Государства восточного фланга НАТО призывают Вашингтон ускорить поставки оружия и требуют усиления войск для сдерживания России. Власти Польши и прибалтийских стран неоднократно обращались к США с соответствующими просьбами. По данным американских СМИ, Эстония, Польша и Латвия хотят получить...




russian.rt.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

emosido engañado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

El experto ya deja claro el nivel de retraso que gasta al afirmar que armar a los paises del este no mejora su seguridad.



Akira. dijo:


> *"Podría haber serios problemas": detrás de las peticiones de Europa del Este para que EEUU acelere la entrega de armas*
> 
> Los países del flanco oriental de la OTAN han pedido a Estados Unidos que acelere los envíos de armas hacia ellos y exigen más tropas para disuadir a Rusia, informó The Washington Post.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Ago 2022)

Tusade dijo:


>



Ya que el Incel @McNulty tenia dudas sobre los avances Ucranianos al sur de Izium ahí se le dejan claros







Según el incel Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk fue un "Desmoronamiento Ukro" pero lo de Kiev fue una "Retirada estratégica" de los orcorrusos


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

__





O los prorrusos tenemos espíritu crítico o nos transformaremos en BORREGOS, como los VACUNADOS.


Como la mayoría sabéis, estoy teniendo unas dudas bastante fundadas sobre la marcha de la operación especial en Ucrania y sobre la capacidad de Putin para llevarla a cabo con éxito...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Puto terrorista de Zelensky



Un tío con huevos y determinación. El mejor ruso es un ruso muerto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trovador (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Para lo que hay que ser mermado es para poner de fuente la wikitontos.
> 
> Ya si eso me pones también la Sexta, OK Diario o Newtral, mongoloide.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, comerrabos, te he puesto algo acorde a tu nivel.

Saludos, ser herrado.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ese edificio iban a dilapidarlo por su mal estado y evacuaron a 40 personas en el. Ya tenía problemas de antes. Y en Ucranía pasa lo mismo por cierto, no todo es Kiev.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

que en ucrania pase lo mismo está por ver. Además, ucrania no va dando lecciones al resto ni van de perdonavidas.



Akira. dijo:


> Ese edificio iban a dilapidarlo por su mal estado y evacuaron a 40 personas en el. Ya tenía problemas de antes. Y en Ucranía pasa lo mismo por cierto, no todo es Kiev.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que en ucrania pase lo mismo está por ver. Además, ucrania no va dando lecciones al resto ni van de perdonavidas.



Yo solo trato de informar, que en países bastante grandes, hay ciudades con una infraestructura desastrosa y deprimente (especialmente en países del Este).

Por cierto así quedó después.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

Te refieres a paises/colonias que permanecen en la orbita o puteados por el kremlin? No creo que lo que sucede en ese estercolero sea extensible a las balticas por ejemplo



Akira. dijo:


> Yo solo trato de informar, que en países bastante grandes, hay ciudades con una infraestructura desastrosa y deprimente (especialmente en países del Este).
> 
> Por cierto así quedó después.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

Haceros una idea de a quien sirve telecirco









Berlusconi pide que la UE convenza a Ucrania de aceptar las exigencias de Putin


El empresario y político de 'Forza Italia' ha asegurado en un mitin que las sanciones económicas han hecho mucho daño a Rusia.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te refieres a paises/colonias que permanecen en la orbita o puteados por el kremlin? No creo que lo que sucede en ese estercolero sea extensible a las balticas por ejemplo



En EE.UU por ejemplo o en China pasa lo mismo. Dejando a un lado países del Este con ciertas desigualdades, en territorios grandes suele ocurrir, donde la infraestructura y el abandono es notorio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

no sucede como en rusia, hay documentacion y tours graficos apabuyantes que respaldan la tesis de que rusia es una infecta cloaca









1350 imágenes de Bad russian roads - Imágenes, fotos y vectores de stock | Shutterstock


Descubra Bad russian roads imágenes de stock en HD y millones de otras fotos, ilustraciones y vectores en stock libres de regalías en la colección de Shutterstock. Se agregan miles de imágenes nuevas de alta calidad todos los días.




www.shutterstock.com







Akira. dijo:


> En EE.UU por ejemplo o en China pasa lo mismo. Dejando a un lado países del Este con ciertas desigualdades, en territorios grandes suele ocurrir, donde la infraestructura y el índice de pobreza es notorio.


----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no sucede como en rusia, hay documentacion y tours graficos apabuyantes que respaldan la tesis de que rusia es una infecta cloaca
> 
> 
> 
> ...











3078 imágenes de Bad ukraine roads - Imágenes, fotos y vectores de stock | Shutterstock


Descubra Bad ukraine roads imágenes de stock en HD y millones de otras fotos, ilustraciones y vectores en stock libres de regalías en la colección de Shutterstock. Se agregan miles de imágenes nuevas de alta calidad todos los días.




www.shutterstock.com













1357 imágenes de Bad ukraine buildings - Imágenes, fotos y vectores de stock | Shutterstock


Descubra Bad ukraine buildings imágenes de stock en HD y millones de otras fotos, ilustraciones y vectores en stock libres de regalías en la colección de Shutterstock. Se agregan miles de imágenes nuevas de alta calidad todos los días.




www.shutterstock.com





Te repito, Rusia es bastante grande, tiene territorios que son viejísimos, tiene pueblos completamente abandonados por varias razones. Pero es que en países así, es lo normal (hay razones que no voy a exponer aquí para no desviar demasiado el hilo). A ver si te crees que Ucrania es el paraíso.

Te podría poner de ejemplo Letonia, Polonia, Rumanía, en fin...


----------



## paconan (15 Ago 2022)

Hilo de K.Galeev, Twitter
La dependencia rusa de occidente para la maquinaria de guerra es total, no pueden prescindir de equipos y componentes industriales europeos
Se sanciona el gas y el petróleo mientras los rusos siguen importando equipos y componentes para la maquinaria militar



Los analistas pueden estar enfocándose demasiado en restringir la exportación rusa de combustibles fósiles y muy poco en restringir la importación rusa de:

1. equipo industrial
2. componentes

necesarios para mantener la maquinaria de guerra de Putin en marcha. La mayor parte probablemente provenga de Europa, no de China.



La dinámica de las importaciones rusas sugiere que las importaciones de China en realidad *disminuyeron* desde el inicio de la Operación Especial. En otras palabras, las empresas chinas individuales podrían haber evitado hacer negocios con Rusia para evitar repercusiones. Los que se quedaron impulsaron los precios

Mientras tanto, la exportación de Turquía aumentó significativamente. Es en parte la producción turca, incluidos los productos alimenticios, etc. Pero gran parte de ella es probablemente la exportación tecnológica de Europa occidental. En este caso, Turquía probablemente sirva como representante y como centro de contrabando.

La mayor parte del contrabando tecnológico europeo a Rusia se organiza de una manera sorprendentemente simple. Los exportadores suelen utilizar esquemas muy "tontos" con un único proxy. Al igual que Rheinmetall AG vende equipos a Garnison Ltd para construir Mulino, donde se entrenó al ejército de invasión ruso.



La maquinaria militar de Putin no puede prescindir de equipos y componentes industriales europeos. El rearme de Putin se basó en la importación tecnológica directa de Occidente. Trató de volverse más autosuficiente desde 2011-2013, pero fracasó. La dependencia de las importaciones es total
Algunas dependencias críticas del complejo industrial militar ruso de Europa occidental:

1) Máquinas herramienta. Lo más importante, alemán. Pero también italianos, suizos, austriacos, checos

2) Instrumentos de corte de metales. Especialmente sueco: para fabricación de precisión, como ojivas nucleares.

3) CNC. Incluso las máquinas herramienta fabricadas en "Rusia" o Bielorrusia funcionan con CNC, software e instrumentos suecos alemanes/japoneses. Especialmente Siemens/Fanuc

4) Husillos, husillos de bolas, rodamientos, etc.

5) Fluidos de corte (principalmente Alemania)

Eso es necesario para mantener el ejército ruso en marcha
Para detener la maquinaria militar de Putin es absolutamente necesario detener la importación tecnológica de Europa Occidental. Las plantas militares rusas no pueden prescindir de él. China no puede sustituir la pérdida de proveedores europeos
La exportación europea oficial a Rusia ha estado creciendo a fines de la primavera - principios del verano forbes.ru/biznes/474301-… Los esquemas grises no oficiales utilizados para contrabandear el equipo prohibido a Rusia suelen ser muy tontos y usan un solo proxy. Seguimiento de ellos. fin










Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Analysts may be focusing too much on restricting the Russian fossil fuels export and too little on restricting the Russian import of: 1. industrial equipment 2. components necessary to keep the Putin's...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

Pero no pones ningún ejemplo, solo palique. Rusia es un estercolero y tengo un hilo alli en mi firma que lo demuestra con datos socioeconomicos



Akira. dijo:


> 3078 imágenes de Bad ukraine roads - Imágenes, fotos y vectores de stock | Shutterstock
> 
> 
> Descubra Bad ukraine roads imágenes de stock en HD y millones de otras fotos, ilustraciones y vectores en stock libres de regalías en la colección de Shutterstock. Se agregan miles de imágenes nuevas de alta calidad todos los días.
> ...


----------



## tomcat ii (15 Ago 2022)

Ni lo va a hacer, es un trollete.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

Tambien Galeev se hace eco de que el incremento del comercio con Turquia es contrabando puro y duro. Turquia tiene que ser colocada en la alianza en una posicion de presión al punto de que le interesa más salirse por su propia cuenta de ella. No es tolerable que por 4 bayractars que ademas hay que comprarselos consiga covertura para hacer negocio y torpedear las iniciativas europeas.



paconan dijo:


> Hilo de K.Galeev, Twitter
> La dependencia rusa de occidente para la maquinaria de guerra es total, no pueden prescindir de equipos y componentes industriales europeos
> Se sanciona el gas y el petróleo mientras los rusos siguen importando equipos y componentes para la maquinaria militar
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero no pones ningún ejemplo, solo palique. Rusia es un estercolero y tengo un hilo alli en mi firma que lo demuestra con datos socioeconomicos



Disculpa, tengo las firmas desactivadas.

Respecto a lo que dices, si no te lo niego, solo te comento que en otros países pasa lo mismo. Que en Rusia habrá más, claro, Rusia es bastante grande. Y te puesto el mismo ejemplo que me has puesto tú xD

En fin, dejemos el tema, no va ir a ninguna parte.


----------



## EGO (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Para lo que hay que ser mermado es para poner de fuente la wikitontos.
> 
> Ya si eso me pones también la Sexta, OK Diario o Newtral, mongoloide.
> 
> Saludos.











Katiusha: 5 cosas que no sabías sobre el arma más aterradora de la Segunda Guerra Mundial


“Hubo muchos casos de soldados que se volvieron locos debido al fuego de los lanzacohetes soviéticos”, confesó un cabo alemán capturado, según un...




es.rbth.com





_" A partir de 1942, fueron montados en* camiones estadounidenses Studebaker*, que la URSS recibió como parte del programa de Préstamo y Arriendo. Poderosos y rápidos, eran ideales para los Katiushas."_

Anda a pastar por ahi,que la URSS sin el tio Sam hubiera retrocedido hasta Siberia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

tu no has puesto ningún ejemplo, solo ciencia ficcion



Akira. dijo:


> Disculpa, tengo las firmas desactivadas.
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, si no te lo niego, solo te comento que en otros países pasa lo mismo. Que en Rusia habrá más, claro, Rusia es bastante grande. Y te puesto el mismo ejemplo que me has puesto tú xD
> 
> En fin, dejemos el tema, no va ir a ninguna parte.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tu no has puesto ningún ejemplo, solo ciencia ficcion



Te he puesto la misma fuente que has usado tú, *shutterstock. *Parece que tienes ganas de discutir tontamente, y a mi no me apetece nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

@Akira.




__





Cargando…






94.23.80.242




las infraestructura rusas, las casas, ect en Rusia están hechas una ruina. Mientras poseen los mejores yates.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

ucrania ya te he dicho que no va dando lecciones al mundo, ni tiene una pletora de idolatras que la ponen como pinaculo de la civilizacion. Yo estoy aqui sencillamente por que no tolero que se realice una limpieza etnica contra esa gente.



Akira. dijo:


> Te he puesto la misma fuente que has usado tú, *shutterstock. *Parece que tienes ganas de discutir tontamente, y a mi no me apetece nada.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ha reportado haber abatido 2 helicopteros Ka-52, el mucho más mejor helicoptero de ataque ruso en la actualidad, durante este fin de semana. Dos "caimanes" menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



de ahi sabemos de donde sacaron los cataulfos la idea de referemdums farsa


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ucrania ya te he dicho que no va dando lecciones al mundo, ni tiene una pletora de idolatras que la ponen como pinaculo de la civilizacion. Yo estoy aqui sencillamente por que no tolero que se realice una limpieza etnica contra esa gente.



Sí, esta la OTAN, EE.UU y los del régimen de Kiev y amigos de Maidán para dar lecciones.

Por cierto, es curioso que hables de "limpieza étnica" cuando tus propios "aliados" a los que defiendes lo están haciendo en tu propio país con su Nuevo Orden.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

hombre los paises de la OTAN son el 1º mundo y rusia es un estercolero. Y no obstante ningun pais otan tiene una tan amplia red de propaganda para convencer al mundo de que son la esperanza de las naciones de la tierra, cosa que si hace el imperio ruso top en sida y en pederastia.

Millones de desplazados ucranianos, campos de concentracion y filtracion, ciudades erradicadas, crimenes de guerra, fosas comunes. Un genocidio.

Resulta que el partido mas proximo al nuevo orden, podemos y bildu, son prorusos.



Akira. dijo:


> Sí, esta la OTAN, EE.UU y los del régimen de Kiev y amigos de Maidán para dar lecciones.
> 
> por cierto, es curioso que hables de "limpieza étnica" cuando tus propios "aliados" a los que defiendes lo están haciendo en tu propio país con su Nuevo Orden.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> 3078 imágenes de Bad ukraine roads - Imágenes, fotos y vectores de stock | Shutterstock
> 
> 
> Descubra Bad ukraine roads imágenes de stock en HD y millones de otras fotos, ilustraciones y vectores en stock libres de regalías en la colección de Shutterstock. Se agregan miles de imágenes nuevas de alta calidad todos los días.
> ...



Ucrania era el pais mas pobre de europa antes de la invasión rusa

Pero es que Rusia se supone que es una superpotencia y en realidad quitando un área de 50 km alrededor de Moscú y otro tanto de San Petersburgo, el resto es como el africa subsahariana 

Por extensión y recursos, Rusia deberia tener 500 o 600 millones de habitantes y un PIB similar al de la UE

Y tiene 140 millones de alcoholicos y drogadictos y un PIB menor que el de italia

Imagina lo que podrian haber hecho los alemanes o japos con los recursos de rusos...


----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ucrania era el pais mas pobre de europa antes de la invasión rusa
> 
> Pero es que Rusia se supone que es una superpotencia y en realidad quitando un área de 50 km alrededor de Moscú y otro tanto de San Petersburgo, el resto es como el africa subsahariana
> 
> ...



Es lo que les ha dejado en herencia 70 años de comunismo. Son un pueblo sin alma, de ahí la tendencia al alcoholismo, etc... Los pocos que sobrevivieron intactos al autogenocidio marxista, se exiliaron. Después del marxismo han caído fácilmente en las garras de los infectos seres que les gobiernan ahora.

Sólo si vuelven su mirada y corazon a Dios, y piden que este les ayude, y repare, podrán salir del pozo de Marxismo en el que aún se encuentran.

Y ojo, esto último lo pienso de cada país Occidental también. No somos más que ciegos guiando a ciegos. Sólo Dios puede librarnos del horror y del error del marxismo.


----------



## repompero (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ese edificio iban a dilapidarlo por su mal estado y evacuaron a 40 personas en el. Ya tenía problemas de antes. Y en Ucranía pasa lo mismo por cierto, no todo es Kiev.



¿¿Pero sabes que significa dilapidar?


----------



## Casino (15 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es lo que les ha dejado en herencia 70 años de comunismo. Son un pueblo sin alma, de hay la tendencia al alcoholismo. Los pocos que sobrevivieron intactos al autogenocidio marxista, se exiliaron. Después del marxismo han caído fácilmente en las garras de los infectos seres que les gobiernan ahora.
> 
> Sólo si vuelven su mirada y corazon a Dios, y piden que este les ayude, y repare, podrán salir del pozo de Marxismo en el que aún se encuentran.
> 
> Y ojo, esto último lo pienso de cada país Occidental también. No somos más que ciegos guiando a ciegos. Sólo Dios puede librarnos del horror y del error del marxismo.





Pero antes del comunismo ya eran un pueblo esclavo, embrutecido y alcoholizado. 
Yo pensaría más en la natura que en las ideologías.


----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero antes del comunismo ya eran un pueblo esclavo, embrutecido y alcoholizado.
> Yo pensaría más en la natura que en las ideologías.



Lo eran, sí, pero no al nivel que han alcanzado. Si comparas la sociedad Rusa de finales del XIX con las otras sociedades de la época la diferencia no es nada comparada a la actual. Su decadencia actual, social y moral es abrumadora, con respecto a países occidentales en decadencia clara.

Lo dicho, sólo Dios puede arreglar este estado.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ucrania era el pais mas pobre de europa antes de la invasión rusa
> 
> Pero es que Rusia se supone que es una superpotencia y en realidad quitando un área de 50 km alrededor de Moscú y otro tanto de San Petersburgo, el resto es como el africa subsahariana
> 
> ...



Habláis de Rusia como si no hubiese pasado por ninguna crisis y el declive que supuso la demolición de la URSS.

Respecto a los alcohólicos, supongo que es una exageración tuya. Y es superpotencia porque tiene el 60% de sus exportaciones de gas y petróleo, a veces se os olvida. Lo de Italia no te lo discuto.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> ¿¿Pero sabes que significa dilapidar?



No quería usar esa palabra, me equivoqué.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156771



Jojojo, está esperando matar a alguien con su mismo número.


----------



## pep007 (15 Ago 2022)

Mas que nada para carranquear un poco...









Russia Loses 19 Tanks and Armored Vehicles in a Single Day: Ukraine


Earlier this week a Pentagon official praised the Ukrainian army for its "12 out of 10" performance in combating Russia's aggression in the country.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## moncton (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Habláis de Rusia como si no hubiese pasado por ninguna crisis y el declive que supuso la demolición de la URSS.
> 
> Respecto a los alcohólicos, supongo que es una exageración tuya. Y es superpotencia porque tiene el 60% de sus exportaciones de gas y petróleo, a veces se os olvida. Lo de Italia no te lo discuto.



La URSS no fue, demolida, se cayo de podedumbre interna

Y lo que alcoholicos no es una exageracion, mira las estadisticas oficiales. En Rusia el abuso de sustancias es fuera de lo normal, por eso tienen una esperanza de vida 15 años menor que los paises desarrollados

Dejate de hostias, desde los 60 lo unico que ha mantenido en pie a su economia es la exportacion de hidrocarburos

Despues de la caida del régimen comunista tuvieron una oportunidad de desarrollar otro tipo de economía, pero no, lo único que hicieron fue robar a manos llenas y crear una casta de oligargas que ahi estan hasta ahora

Un pais de mierda donde todavía hay edificios quemados de la segunda guerra mundial sin limpiar y reconstruir


----------



## UNKAS (15 Ago 2022)

Lo que acaba de suceder con su cuartel general, volatilizado con precisión quirúrjica con _copyright "es que los HIMARS:::"_, demuestra sin asomo de duda que los tan cacareados Wagner son unos lerdos de cojones. Sólo a una panda de gañanes sin cerebro se le ocurre publicar una foto en la que sale una placa con la dirección de su cuartel general. Mejor explicadito no se lo podían dejar a los artilleros ucranianos, que por supuesto no han rechazado la oferta.

Debe ser que no entiendo la cultura rusa, a lo mejor es algún tipo de suicidio ritual...

_"Dios mío, los genios absolutos literalmente incluyeron una placa con la dirección en la foto que publicaron en todas las redes sociales. Estoy asombrado." _


----------



## McNulty (15 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ya que el Incel @McNulty tenia dudas sobre los avances Ucranianos al sur de Izium ahí se le dejan claros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avances insignificantes si los comparamos con los rusos macaquín.


----------



## Alpharius (15 Ago 2022)

_En su programa de esta noche, Dmitry Kiselyov dice que los países europeos respaldan a Ucrania contra Rusia porque quieren vengarse de las batallas de Poltava (1709), Borodino (1812) y Stalingrado (1942-3). Solo para recordarte, este es uno de los programas de televisión más populares de Rusia._ 




Pues eso, que según este señor (creo que era el mismo que decía que iban a hundir las islas británicas con nosequé superarma rusa) los españoles que apoyamos a Ucrania es por venganza por la batalla de Borodino.


----------



## XicoRaro (15 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> _En su programa de esta noche, Dmitry Kiselyov dice que los países europeos respaldan a Ucrania contra Rusia porque quieren vengarse de las batallas de Poltava (1709), Borodino (1812) y Stalingrado (1942-3). Solo para recordarte, este es uno de los programas de televisión más populares de Rusia._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si la batalla de Borodino no tiene nada que ver con España, y encima los Franceses ganaron a los Rusos. ¿Qué tienen está peña en la cabeza Orca?


----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

hagase, trololo en mano me ayo


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La URSS no fue, demolida, se cayo de podedumbre interna
> 
> Y lo que alcoholicos no es una exageracion, mira las estadisticas oficiales. En Rusia el abuso de sustancias es fuera de lo normal, por eso tienen una esperanza de vida 15 años menor que los paises desarrollados
> 
> ...



Pásame esos datos de los 140 millones de alcohólicos y drogadictos de los que hablas.


----------



## pep007 (15 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Joder, como aguanta el xisme este...


----------



## EGO (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pásame esos datos de los 140 millones de alcohólicos y drogadictos de los que hablas.











Putin llama atención a rusos por su alto consumo de alcohol


El primer ministro Vladimir Putin, alarmado por el romance de los rusos con el alcohol, dio inicio el jueves a una campaña para reducir el consumo a más de la mitad en los próximos 10 años.




www.reuters.com





negar que los rusos tienen un problema con el alcohol es como negar que lo tienen los british.

Cada pais tiene sus problemas y el de los rusos esque se mueren de cirrosis por ir beodos a las 10 de la mañana.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin llama atención a rusos por su alto consumo de alcohol
> 
> 
> El primer ministro Vladimir Putin, alarmado por el romance de los rusos con el alcohol, dio inicio el jueves a una campaña para reducir el consumo a más de la mitad en los próximos 10 años.
> ...



No lo he negado, le pedí que me pasase los datos, porque dijo 140 millones y podría estar inventándose la cifra, solo eso.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si tienes que reflotar noticias de hace más de dos meses para justificar que a los rusos les va bien, significa que no les va nada bien



Se están follando a pelito a los ucra.


Bueno, los rusos avanzan, los ucras retroceden.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Joder, como aguanta el xisme este...



no se supone que tenia asientos eyectables?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Endeudarse por un puto iPhone su puta madre.


----------



## Walter Eucken (15 Ago 2022)

Crucial. Lectura obligatoria.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Pues según Chuck, habemus hat trick. El operador ucro se puede llevar el manpad firmado por todos sus compañeros a casa.


----------



## EGO (15 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

pero esque los himars.....!!!

Ay, coño, este hilo no!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

_ejque en rusia no tienen deuda!_
el posturetismo consumista más rancio del globo terraqueo, el liberalismo hardcore sin frenos


Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Endeudarse por un puto iPhone su puta madre.


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

otra vez arriba. El primo esta tarde está ganándose el sueldo.


----------



## pep007 (15 Ago 2022)

Si carrncas resiste, nosotris tambien


----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si carrncas resiste, nosotris tambien



Diez cambios de avatar le he obligado a hacer esta tarde, lo traigo tó loco.

@-carrancas asómate por aquí, hombre.


----------



## duncan (15 Ago 2022)

Putinejos mejor abstenerse:


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

Ucrania inutiliza todos los puentes en el Óblast de Kherson para el equipo pesado de los ocupantes

OperCommand South informó hoy que el último puente que Ucrania golpeó, el puente Kakhovskyi, que Ucrania golpeó el 8 de agosto, quedó inoperable.


----------



## EGO (15 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Una rata con suerte.

Ahoar falta que esa suerte dure 24/365,porque ubicado ya lo tienen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

*Psyops (psychological operations)*

He encontrado la definición que le da la OTAN, en cuyo seno se albergan las estructuras españolas: «actividades planificadas que utilizan métodos de comunicación y otros medios dirigidos a una audiencia aprobada con el fin de influir en las percepciones, actitudes y comportamientos, incidiendo así a la consecución de objetivos políticos y militares». 

y sigue : «Hoy destruir un ejército en el campo de batalla no es suficiente; es preciso obtener la superioridad psicológica sobre el enemigo y su población mientras proteges tus propias fuerzas de las acciones psicológicas del enemigo». 

NO TODO ES SANGRE Y BOMBAS DESTRUCTIVAS . Hay otras formas de conseguir lo mismo y más rápido. 
hoy han pasado un reportaje sobre Afganistán en Informe Semanal ....

y absolutamente nadie con mascarilla .

Estaban tan centrados en otro relato, que es el desastre económico y la prohibición del feminismo y cualquier ideología que se le parezca , que se olvidaron que los espectadores podrían percibir que ahí ni hay mascarillas, ni vacunas, ni coronavirus....

NI ATAÚDES EN PALACIOS DE HIELO PARA MONTAR UNA PSYOP COMO LAS DE ESPAÑA y otros países atacados de similares características.

La que montaron en Afganistán fue aquella de " la huida masiva de afganos por miedo a los talibanes " que un año después no han matado a nadie.

Tuvieron cuidado en el reportaje del " informe semanal " otrora un informativo y ahora un panfleto de propaganda, de cortar en la edición justo el momento en el que este figurante saludaba a las cámaras a dos manos .


----------



## Nicors (15 Ago 2022)

La Justicia neerlandesa dictará en noviembre sentencia sobre el derribo del MH17


La Justicia de Países Bajos dictará el 17 de noviembre sentencia sobre el derribo en julio de 2014 del...




www.google.com


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

El gobierno letón ha donado dos helicópteros Mil Mi-17 y dos Mil Mi-2 a Ucrania.

Otro país pequeño cuyo apoyo a los ucranianos ha superado significativamente su peso.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

JUGANDO PARA PERDER: La serie de errores tácticos de Rusia ha ralentizado su Operación Militar Especial a paso de tortuga. Un sistema de mando pesado y microgerencial y décadas de corrupción no son problemas heredados por Putin, son su legado.


----------



## moncton (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No lo he negado, le pedí que me pasase los datos, porque dijo 140 millones y podría estar inventándose la cifra, solo eso.



Jajajaaa

Que gracioso eres, reduccion a la literalidad, ese es tu argumento

A tomar por culo y al ignore


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y tú deja de ver webs neonazis donde justifican la somanta de hostias que les está dando el ejército ucraniano al ejército fascista de Putin con lo de que....ejqueeee les están ayudando los antepasados de Soros y los judíoooooos y así no vale es trampaaaaaaa.
> 
> Ya te he dicho muchas veces que eres de loas patético del foro, siempre defendiendo a los dictadores y totalitarios. Tu defensa de la RDA y del muro de Berlín avergüenza a cualquier demócrata.
> 
> ...





1 - No sigo nada lo de Ucrania porque solo hay mentiras, desinformación y fakes (y tú entre otros eres uno de los que colabora activamente en esa desinformación) pero llamar somanta de hostias de Ucrania a Rusia cuando estos ocupan parte de su territorio y siguen avanzando lentamente pues no se...

2 - Ya se te ve la "verguenza democrática" que tú tienes defendiendo a grupos neonazis ucranianos como el Batallón Azov...ah no espera que se me olvidaba que todas esas banderas y tatus nazis que llevan son solo por adorno, ellos son muy democráticos.

3 - Te recuerdo que Adolf Hitler ascendió al poder gracias a tu "gran democracia" ganando unas elecciones.

4 - Cuando Katyn la URSS y Alemania no estaban ni en conflicto ni en ninguna guerra, que yo sepa. Aunque tú que eres un grandísimo historiador igual tienes más datos.

5 - Te recuerdo que España (tu gran modelo de democracia) por ejemplo entrena a militares de Arabia Saudí (que todos sabemos que es una gran democracia donde hay una libertad maravillosa, sobre todo para las mujeres) así que menos lecciones a los demás y miraros más vuestro propio ombligo.

6 - Para poner mentiras, manipulaciones y fakes como haceis constantemente tú y tus amiguetes pues mejor no pongo nada ¿lo captas o necesitas uno de los mapitas estratégicos de El Perro?

7 - Con firma de paz entre Inglaterra y el III Reich o sin ella, el resultado final en el Frente Oriental habría sido exactamente el mismo. Más lento y más doloroso para todos obviamente, pero el resultado final exactamente el mismo. Igual que en Ucrania el resultado final va a ser exactamente el mismo suceda lo que suceda, más lento y doloroso cuanto más se alargue pero eso no influirá en nada en el resultado final.

8 - Agresor fascista Rusia cuando son los paramilitares ucranianos los que estamos hartos desde el 2014 de verlos con parafernalia neonazi. Y todos sus líderes surgidos de grupos hooligans ultras de los equipos de fútbol de Ucrania. Vivir para ver, vuestro desdoblamiento de la realidad no conoce límites.

9 - Odio dice...¿Me has visto a mi de poner a diario mensajes deseando que torturen, descuarticen y castren a nadie? Pues eso es lo que haceis vosotros a diario deseando que se lo hagan a soldados rusos.

¿Y tú me llamas a mi desecho humano y mental cuando toleras y hasta justificas a psicópatas como por ejemplo asakopako o El Perro que todos sus mensajes son exclusivamente sobre torturar y asesinar a rusos?

¿Cuando te vas a quejar de los mensajes que ponen esa gentuza? Nunca. Solo te quejas de mi que nunca he puesto un mensaje alabando que se torture a nadie.

Vas de objetivo y neutral por el foro pero no engañas a nadie porque se te ve muy bien tu colita de ratita.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A ver, comerrabos, te he puesto algo acorde a tu nivel.
> 
> Saludos, ser herrado.




Claro claro...ahora ponme algo adecuado a "tu gran nivel"....con paciencia y siglos de estudio y dedicación igual capto "tu gran sabiduria"

Dame una oportunidad de aprender...oh Gran Sabio del Clan de los Ancianos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:

_«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»





_

Respuesta de los follaputins: _«Pero.... pero....., pero ehh que los de Azov son todos nazis»._
Hala, a mamarla...... Una vez más.


Spoiler: Metraje exacto







Una pena que la entrevista no esté en inglés.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> JUGANDO PARA PERDER: La serie de errores tácticos de Rusia ha ralentizado su Operación Militar Especial a paso de tortuga. Un sistema de mando pesado y microgerencial y décadas de corrupción no son problemas heredados por Putin, son su legado.




Cuando Rusia invadió Ucrania en febrero, el Kremlin, sin darse cuenta, colocó a sus fuerzas militares en una posición insostenible y les ordenó realizar más operaciones de las que podían soportar. Hizo que casi todos sus soldados entraran simultánea y rápidamente en Ucrania para luchar en múltiples frentes. Lo hizo sin tomar las medidas de protección necesarias, como limpiar las rutas de explosivos. Hizo que sus fuerzas avanzaran a un ritmo insostenible. Como resultado, las tropas rusas eran vulnerables a emboscadas, contraataques y graves problemas logísticos que costaron a los militares una enorme cantidad de soldados y equipos.

Ese error inicial fue causado por las ilusiones de preguerra del Kremlin. Moscú confiaba demasiado en su inteligencia, en la capacidad de sus agentes para influir en los acontecimientos y la política dentro de Ucrania y en sus propias fuerzas armadas. Subestimó las capacidades y la voluntad de lucha de Ucrania. Y no tuvo en cuenta una expansión masiva del apoyo occidental a Kyiv.

Pero aunque Rusia ha tenido seis meses para aprender de estos errores, parece estar a punto de comprometer una vez más sus fuerzas mermadas en una misión insostenible: anexar y mantener las provincias u oblasts de Donetsk, Kherson, Lugansk y Zaporizhzhia en Ucrania. Mantener este territorio requerirá cantidades sustanciales de mano de obra y equipo blindado, particularmente dado que las regiones han enfrentado líneas de frente y que las fuerzas rusas en cada una experimentaron ataques partidistas organizados. Y Moscú ha perdido su equipamiento más avanzado, para el que no tiene recambios equivalentes. Las fuerzas armadas rusas también han sufrido decenas de miles de bajas, incluido personal bien capacitado, y su estrategia actual de reabastecimiento (reclutar nuevos soldados de una mezcla heterogénea de comunidades y grupos armados) no creará una fuerza de combate efectiva. Queda, en suma, 

El Kremlin puede continuar con sus planes de todos modos, concluyendo que al anexar estas cuatro regiones, puede forzar un final rápido de esta fase de la guerra, obstaculizar el apoyo occidental a Ucrania y ganar tiempo para reparar y regenerar su ejército. Sin embargo, si Moscú no puede reunir suficientes recursos para apoyar este objetivo, un ejército ruso exhausto tendrá dificultades para mantener una línea de frente disputada de aproximadamente 620 millas. Incluso si el Kremlin tira de todas las palancas disponibles, declarando una movilización general para llamar a suficientes equipos blindados y personal capacitado, ese proceso aún llevaría tiempo. Entonces, es probable que las fuerzas rusas enfrenten limitaciones de recursos muy significativas en el próximo año o dos. Esto puede brindar a las fuerzas ucranianas la oportunidad de hacer retroceder los esfuerzos de Rusia por mantener los cuatro oblasts.

*QUEDARSE SIN NADA*
La invasión rusa de Ucrania comenzó con pérdidas de alto perfil. A medida que las tropas rusas avanzaban hacia Kyiv y Kharkiv, eran vulnerables a intensos fuegos y tácticas de emboscada por parte de un ejército ucraniano comprometido y cada vez más bien abastecido. Después de que la ofensiva rusa se estancara y sufriera numerosas bajas, Moscú abandonó su plan de capturar estas ciudades. En cambio, concentró sus ataques en Donbas, formado por los oblasts de Donetsk y Luhansk en el este de Ucrania, y el sur de Ucrania, ambos lugares donde el ejército ruso ha tenido más éxito. Hoy, las fuerzas rusas han conquistado la totalidad de Luhansk, la gran mayoría de Kherson y más de la mitad de Donetsk y Zaporizhzhia.

Tomar Kyiv fue fundamental para uno de los objetivos clave de Moscú al comienzo de la guerra: un cambio de régimen rápido. Cuando eso fracasó , Rusia redujo sus planes, y ahora, el objetivo intermedio revisado del Kremlin se ha vuelto más nítido. A través de una serie de anuncios de políticas, declaraciones de liderazgo y operaciones militares dirigidas durante los últimos tres meses, parece que Rusia busca anexar ilegalmente las provincias que ha ocupado total o mayoritariamente, posiblemente a partir de este otoño.

Rusia ha sentado las bases administrativas para tal movimiento. Ha designado a ciudadanos o funcionarios rusos para que administren los territorios ucranianos ocupados, ha designado instructores para enseñar un plan de estudios distorsionado pro-ruso en las escuelas, ha cambiado los proveedores de servicios de Internet y los códigos telefónicos de área ucranianos a rusos y ha confiscado pasaportes ucranianos para obligar a los ciudadanos ucranianos a adquirir rusos. documentos. Los gobiernos títeres recientemente instalados de las regiones ocupadas han anunciado las llamadas comisiones electorales que podrían celebrar referéndums falsos para unirse a Rusia. Moscú ha creado oficinas de servicios de seguridad temporales en Kherson y Zaporizhzhia, nominalmente para ayudar a administrar estas regiones del sur, pero probablemente para romper las redes partidistas que podrían interferir con el proceso de anexión. 

Para el Kremlin, la anexión sería un medio para un fin mayor. Si Moscú declara que estos territorios forman parte de Rusia, podría proclamar un alto el fuego y pintar las continuas contraofensivas ucranianas como ataques a lo que define como Rusia. Los funcionarios del Kremlin también podrían declarar que las garantías nucleares de su país se aplican a todo lo que consideran que es la Federación Rusa, como hizo el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , después de anexar Crimea en 2014. Tal plan asume que las amenazas disuadirían a Estados Unidos y Europa de apoyando a Ucrania, lo que los llevó a reducir o incluso cortar los flujos de armas a Kiev por temor a una escalada. Con el tiempo, espera el Kremlin, el interés y el apoyo de Occidente a Ucrania se desvanecerán, lo que permitirá a Rusia establecer los términos de la resolución del conflicto.

Es muy poco probable que Ucrania acepte una anexión o un alto el fuego. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha declarado que “congelar el conflicto con la Federación Rusa significa una pausa que le da a la Federación Rusa un descanso”. Es casi seguro que Kiev también seguirá pidiendo ayuda occidental. Los objetivos de Ucrania y Rusia hasta fines de 2022 están, por lo tanto, en curso de colisión: un lado está trabajando para evitar que el conflicto se estanque a lo largo de una línea de contacto congelada, mientras que el otro trabaja para lograr precisamente ese resultado. 

*CONFUNDIENDO A TRAVÉS*
Los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso están entrando en un período crítico en las próximas semanas y meses, aunque por diferentes razones. En algunas áreas, las fuerzas ucranianas están superadas en armamento, distancia y necesidad crítica de municiones y ciertas armas, gracias en parte a los esfuerzos de Rusia para desactivar la industria de defensa de Ucrania. Pero a corto plazo, Ucrania puede tener una posición más sostenible. El país tiene personal suficiente, apoyo occidental, y una fuerte voluntad de lucha. Rusia, por su parte, ha experimentado pérdidas de tropas y materiales que serán difíciles de superar. Según estimaciones occidentales, Rusia ha sufrido entre 45.000 y 75.000 heridos y muertos, desde soldados subalternos hasta generales. Ha perdido más de 5.000 equipos. Las fuerzas armadas de Rusia han aprendido y se han adaptado a niveles operativos y tácticos desde sus primeras derrotas, cambiando a nuevas tácticas que favorecen su potencia de fuego superior. Pero tales ajustes en el campo de batalla no son suficientes para superar las pérdidas tempranas y graves.

Estos déficits dificultarán que Rusia controle con éxito las regiones que puede intentar anexar. Como mínimo, si el Kremlin los anexa este otoño, lo hará en un momento de gran vulnerabilidad. Para tener éxito, Moscú tendrá que reponer personal y equipos a escala, tareas que resultarán extremadamente difíciles.

Considere, por ejemplo, la escasez de soldados en Rusia. Hasta ahora, Rusia está adoptando un enfoque ad hoc para reponer personal, a partir de al menos nueve poblaciones: tropas en servicio activo estacionadas fuera de Ucrania, reservistas, grupos mercenarios, Kadyrovtsy (combatientes leales al líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov), batallones de prisiones militares, extranjeros combatientes, la Guardia Nacional, voluntarios directos y grupos neonazis de extrema derecha como Rusich . Este sistema está lejos de ser ideal. Los grupos militares y mercenarios rusos pueden estar promocionando un salario de combate decente (más de $ 3,000 por mes), pero están ofreciendo contratos a corto plazo, reduciendo los estándares de reclutamiento y brindando solo unas pocas semanas de capacitación básica.



Rusia podría reclutar más soldados llegando a las tropas fronterizas o más a la Guardia Nacional. Pero la capacidad del país para generar personal probablemente también alcanzará su cénit en los próximos meses, a menos que declare una movilización general y reclute hombres de todo el país. Sin embargo, incluso en el mejor de los casos, la movilización tardaría al menos de varios meses a un año para conferir un beneficio operativo. La base de movilización de Rusia, formada por equipos almacenados a largo plazo y reservistas con experiencia militar, haestado inactivo durante más de una década. Expandir el sistema a nivel nacional, incluso llamando a hombres en edad militar sin experiencia, lo tensaría significativamente; miles de oficiales y suboficiales necesarios para comandar las unidades movilizadas están luchando actualmente o ya han sido asesinados en Ucrania.

El problema del equipamiento de Rusia es igual de difícil de resolver. Según funcionarios estadounidenses, el ejército ruso ha comprometido el 80 por ciento de sus unidades militares, aerotransportadas y marinas en servicio activo y su equipo a Ucrania, y ya ha retirado equipo adicional del almacenamiento a largo plazo. Aunque Rusia tiene almacenados miles de vehículos blindados y misiles más, son menos capaces y menos confiables: los equipos almacenados a largo plazo, por ejemplo, son en su mayoría viejos y en diversos grados de capacidad de servicio, a menudo guardados durante años en campos abiertos. La industria de defensa de Rusia todavía tiene capacidad de fabricación, pero con sus líneas de producción ineficientes y con cuellos de botella bajo las fuertes sanciones occidentales, Rusia tendrá dificultades para producir nuevos equipos en masa con poca antelación.

*LA BATALLA POR DELANTE*
Los problemas de Moscú, sin embargo, no garantizan el éxito de Ucrania. Kyiv también ha perdido muchas tropas y armas. A corto plazo, Ucrania, al igual que Rusia, probablemente tendrá dificultades para llevar a cabo nuevas ofensivas o contraofensivas a gran escala. Ambos estados podrían concentrarse en esfuerzos ad hoc para evitar el agotamiento. Ucrania deberá luchar duro para negarle a Rusia un control significativo sobre las áreas que planea anexar o para impugnar la anexión si ocurre. Kyiv también necesitará el apoyo continuo de Occidente para implementar sus ventajas cualitativas en el campo de batalla. Tendrá que utilizar el impulso de sus contraataques para evitar que Moscú integre las provincias ocupadas en Rusia.

Kyiv ha dicho que su contraofensiva en Kherson es una prioridad, y está atacando bases rusas a mayores distancias, incluida posiblemente una base de aviación naval en Crimea. Las fuerzas rusas en Kherson fueron las más vulnerables a principios del verano, pero en las últimas semanas, Rusia ha redesplegado activos allí desde el Donbas. Ucrania puede complicar la capacidad de Rusia para fortificar y anexar este territorio vital usando un método que funcionó en las fases iniciales de la guerra: infligiendo pérdidas en el campo de batalla tan severas que el liderazgo militar de Rusia se convenza de que sus fuerzas no pueden mantener el oblast y que sus posiciones son, o se volverá inminentemente, insostenible. Para ello, el ejército ucranianodebe mantener una línea de frente disputada, atacar los sistemas de comando y control rusos y reducir constantemente las fuerzas rusas hasta el punto de que sean ineficaces en el combate en un área en particular.

Los planificadores militares rusos estudian de cerca si sus fuerzas son efectivas en el combate, incluso observando las tasas de desgaste (también conocidas como "pérdidas críticas" en la ciencia militar rusa). Para las fuerzas terrestres rusas, los planificadores militares proyectaron antes de la guerra que una unidad se vuelve ineficaz cuando pierde entre el 50 y el 60 por ciento de su fuerza original. Estiman que una red regional de comando y control se rompe permanentemente cuando se destruye el 40 por ciento de su equipo. Creen que un escuadrón de la fuerza aérea ya no puede operar cuando pierde el 70 por ciento de sus aviones. Si Ucrania puede crear una línea de frente muy disputada, tal como lo hizo fuera de Kyiv y Kharkiv, con ataques a los puntos de comando y control, altas tasas de pérdida de equipos y grandes bajas rusas, puede convencer nuevamente a Moscú de que se retire.

Pero para que tal estrategia ucraniana tenga la mejor oportunidad de éxito, debe estar en progreso antes de que Rusia intente anexar el territorio que posee; De esa manera, los ataques ucranianos pueden negarle a Rusia un punto de apoyo en un área como Kherson. E incluso si Rusia anexa territorio ucraniano e intenta forzar una pausa operativa, Kyiv y sus partidarios occidentales no tienen que cumplir. Las ambiciones generales de Rusia para Ucrania, después de todo, permanecen intactas . Moscú quiere anexar gran parte de Ucrania, quiere desmilitarizar el país para que el gobierno no pueda luchar contra sus acciones y quiere un líder prorruso en Kyiv. La triste realidad es que es poco probable que la anexión de cuatro regiones sea el final de la misión de Rusia en Ucrania, pero solo una fase en la de Putin.proyecto mucho más largo. Tanto Ucrania como sus patrocinadores deben estar preparados para una guerra prolongada.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> 2 - Ya se te ve la "verguenza democrática" que tú tienes defendiendo a grupos neonazis ucranianos como el Batallón Azov...ah no espera que se me olvidaba que todas esas banderas y tatus nazis que llevan son solo por adorno, ellos son muy democráticos.



Serás mamarracho y sinvergüenza. Mira un par de posts más arriba, bocachanclas.
Tienes fotos para tu carpeta privada de "Fotos de rusos con _tattoos_ nazis".


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

El ejército ucraniano demostró claramente con qué cascos está equipado el "segundo ejército del mundo".


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

Obús autopropulsado ucraniano 2S7 de 203 mm: la válvula de liberación de presión tiene un mal funcionamiento y el gas presurizado se libera como una explosión. Sin embargo, la tripulación e incluso el cañón del obús afortunadamente permanecieron intactos. Sin embargo, 2S7 requerirá reparaciones importantes.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> En EE.UU por ejemplo o en China pasa lo mismo. Dejando a un lado países del Este con ciertas desigualdades, en territorios grandes suele ocurrir, donde la infraestructura y el abandono es notorio.



Flipas y además intentas desviar el propósito de este hilo en ua clara maniobra troleante.
Confieso que yo empecé en el chincheto hablando del tema inmigración en territorio ruso en plan troll, picaron todos e incluso me pasaron información de cómo ir "a trabajar" a Rusia! creo incluso que siguen hablando del tema paginas y páginas.
No sois más tontos porque no os entrenáis, caéis como pajaritos, pajaritas o pajarites.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

El katejon en accion. 
Que lleven chusma siendo rusia un estercolero es lo normal, ahora les verdaderamente repulsivo lo que tiene ese imperio con el profuso uso de la mentira, acusando a los demás de sus propias desviaciones y maldades



Karamba dijo:


> Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
> Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:
> 
> _«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»
> ...


----------



## Trovador (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Dame una oportunidad de aprender*...oh Gran Sabio del Clan de los Ancianos.
> 
> Saludos.



Toma:


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que os va la marcha de Inteligencia o quintacolumnista.
Pero con la frase de "Es que los Himars!!!!" te has venido arriba y te han pillado! Jo Jo Jo.
Qué bueno.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Flipas y además intentas desviar el propósito de este hilo en ua clara maniobra troleante.



¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
> Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:
> 
> _«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»
> ...



La Kaleborrika de la Zapatontitos me puso en el ignore precisamente porque después de llenarse la quijada, huy perdón la boca con Azoooov naaazis, yo puse un ejemplo de un montón de ellos en el bando "desnacificador"

Como sé que anda por aquí, por favor que alguien comente de pasada a la Task Force Rusich


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

Dos subnormales entran al hilo, uno no tiene ni puta idea de países del Este, y de Rusia ni digamos. 

Y el otro me mete en el ignore porque se inventa datos que ni existen, ni sabe cuanta población hay en Rusia.

Debe ser el esperma de Soros y compañía, que lo tenéis corriendo por las venas.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo *follaOtánicos con triple banderilla*? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.





Aquí un Novac, BO-CA-CHAN-CLAS.
Y no soy el único.


Edit: Como veo que @Akira. me ha metido en el ignore, pego panatallazo para que algún forero más que está en su ignore pueda saber de qué va el tema. Tienes muy mal perder. La de llantos que te esperan de aquí a que termine la guerra.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Habría que cargarse el sistema electrónico de repetidores, encriptado y de paneles, seguro no tienen repuesto.
Con esa altura es irrelevante que hayan puesto semejante torre y además, oh sorpresa... la pintan para que se vea !!!!!!!
Como los rusos ganen esta guerra me la corto.


----------



## paconan (15 Ago 2022)

Estrangulamiento fiscal ruso, cada vez recaudan menos, las empresas han dejado de pagar impuestos masivamente

*Las empresas rusas han dejado de pagar impuestos masivamente: las deudas con el presupuesto se han duplicado desde principios de año*


Las empresas rusas experimentan crecientes dificultades para pagar impuestos a los presupuestos de todos los niveles en el contexto de las sanciones y la caída de la economía, que, según el Banco Central, puede batir récords desde la década de 1990 a finales de año.

A finales de mayo, las empresas y organizaciones de toda Rusia habían acumulado 83.400 millones de rublos en deuda tributaria vencida, según datos de Rosstat.

Desde principios de año, esta cantidad casi se ha duplicado, en 40,7 mil millones de rublos. El primer pico de impagos se produjo en marzo, cuando la mora tributaria aumentó de golpe de 49,3 a 69,1 mil millones de rublos, es decir, un 40% en un mes. Abril trajo estabilización a corto plazo: las deudas tributarias aumentaron solo 2.300 millones de rublos, o un 3%. Pero en mayo, siguió un nuevo aumento: el estado no recibió otros 12.100 millones de rublos, lo que agregó un 17% adicional a los impuestos atrasados.

Teniendo en cuenta los impagos al Fondo de Pensiones, los fondos de seguro médico obligatorio y el seguro social, la cantidad total de "atrasos" en el negocio de impuestos y tasas de enero a mayo se multiplicó por 1,6 y alcanzó los 114.700 millones de rublos, una cantidad comparable a el presupuesto anual de regiones como el Territorio de Altai (114 000 millones de rublos), el Óblast de Vologda (118 800 millones de rublos) o el Territorio Transbaikal (105 000 millones de rublos).

Los mayores morosos fueron las empresas extractoras de minerales. Sus atrasos en el presupuesto se han disparado 5 veces desde el comienzo de la guerra: a fines de mayo eran 39,4 mil millones de rublos, o cada segundo rublo de impuestos atrasados en el país, y a fines de febrero, solo 8 mil millones, o 16% de la deuda total.

El área real del desastre fiscal, según Rosstat, fue el sector del petróleo y el gas: aunque el precio del barril superó los 100 dólares, el costo del gas en la UE bate récords históricos, esto no impidió que las empresas pagaran 24.800 millones rublos en cinco meses. Como resultado, sus impuestos atrasados acumulados aumentaron un 576% a 29.100 millones de rublos.

Las deudas fiscales de los mineros del carbón, aislados del mercado europeo por las sanciones, han crecido un 23% en cinco meses, hasta los 2.600 millones de rublos. 

Los fabricantes de medicamentos y equipos médicos, que se quedaron sin equipos y materias primas occidentales, a fines de mayo debían al presupuesto 5,5 veces más que a fines de febrero: 1,6 mil millones de rublos contra 0,3 mil millones.

Las deudas de las empresas de construcción aumentaron de 5,9 a 6,1 mil millones de rublos, electrónica, óptica y computadoras, de 0,9 a 1,1 mil millones de rublos; fabricantes de equipos eléctricos: de 0,6 a 0,8 mil millones de rublos; industria automotriz: de 0,3 a 0,5 mil millones de rublos.

La creciente ola de impagos añade problemas al presupuesto federal, que ya ha enfrentado una fuerte caída en la recaudación de todos los impuestos clave. En julio, el presupuesto federal recibió un 26% menos que en el mismo mes del año anterior: los ingresos por impuestos a las materias primas se hundieron un 22%, el IVA - un 40%, los impuestos especiales - un 26%, el impuesto sobre la renta - un 32%.

La situación con el presupuesto es el resultado de las sanciones, las empresas ahora están comenzando a tener problemas con la rentabilidad, dice el profesor de HSE Mstislav Afanasiev. Además, varias empresas están en proceso de reestructuración, incluso en relación con el cambio de propiedad debido a la salida de extranjeros, lo que genera dificultades de gestión y logística, agrega el experto.











Как украинские дети живут и играют в разрушенных войной городах - The Moscow Times на русском


Фотогалерея | Миллионы детей покинули свои дома после вторжения России в Украину 24 февраля. Тем не менее, отмечает ЮНИСЕФ, по состоянию на 26 июля в стране оставалось более 3 млн несовершеннолетних. Дети продолжают жить в условиях войны: в окружении разбомбленных домов, уничтоженных машин...




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Aquí un Novac, BO-CA-CHAN-CLAS.
> Y no soy el único.



Pues no eres muy listo si has estado en contra de los que gobiernan y su Nuevo Orden y ahora estas a favor.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Habría que cargarse el sistema electrónico de repetidores, encriptado y de paneles, seguro no tienen repuesto.
> Con esa altura es irrelevante que hayan puesto semejante torre y además, oh sorpresa... la pintan para que se vea !!!!!!!
> Como los rusos ganen esta guerra me la corto.



Hombre, por una vez déjame defender al Dmitri. Digo yo que será una torre de comunicaciones civil y está pintada así porque no creo que nadie quiera que un helicóptero se la coma un día de niebla. ¿no?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (15 Ago 2022)

Pero no se supone que los yankes no usaban de estos:

HII instalará los primeros misiles hipersónicos en el USS Zumwalt y el USS Michael Monsoor. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Toma:





No esperaba menos de un gran sabio hintelejtuar como vos








Saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.




El propósito es intoxicar todo lo posible para dificultar que alguien pueda saber algo de la verdad.

Yo siempre lo he dicho, no sabemos realmente nada de lo que está sucediendo pero lo que si sabemos es que todo lo que viene de la postura oficialista como la de este hilo es una burda mentira sin pies ni cabeza.

Eso hay que aplicarlo a todo osease Gladio, Guerra Fría, 11s, 11m, lucha contra el terrorismo, covid, cambio climático, ahora lo de Ucrania...todo una gran mentira.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

HIMARS ucraniano lanzando su carga útil de cohetes GMLRS en el este


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

Hay informes de que el cuartel general #Wagner en #Popasna que fue destruido recientemente puede haber tenido más de 100 #Russian bajas. Si es así, espero que el eje #Bakhmut #Soledar se enfríe un poco #UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineRussianWar #RussiaIsATerroristState #Russia


----------



## Cuscarejo (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.



Identificar rápidamente a los putinejos para que salteis y mandaros al gulag.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.









tasa vacunacion rusia - Buscar con Google 


"Снова маски" Введение масочного режима с 16 августа 2022 в регионах России: новые требования Роспотребнадзора | Новости (9111.ru) 


*"Máscaras de nuevo" La introducción de un régimen de máscaras a partir del 16 de agosto de 2022 en las regiones de Rusia: nuevos requisitos de Rospotrebnadzor*


_*En las regiones de Rusia, las autoridades fueron a reforzar las medidas de seguridad debido a un salto en la incidencia del coronavirus.

*_

El principal especialista independiente del Ministerio de Salud de Rusia en enfermedades infecciosas, Vladimir Chulanov, advirtió que para reducir la incidencia de infecciones respiratorias, se aconseja a los rusos que usen máscaras en lugares públicos.





> "Es importante tomar precauciones: usar mascarillas en público. El uso de máscaras es una medida importante y efectiva que ayuda a reducir la incidencia de infecciones respiratorias", dijo Chulanov.





Первый регион снова введет маски в общественных местах - 15 августа 2022 | Новости Mail.ru 



La subdirectora del republicano Rospotrebnadzor Elena Kuzmina confirmó esta información, según RIA Novosti. El uso de mascarillas será obligatorio en lugares públicos y en el transporte.
El servicio de prensa del jefe de la república dijo a la dependencia que este martes se publicará el decreto correspondiente, tras lo cual comenzará a operar el régimen.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

Otra más de nazis para @zapatitos:


----------



## ghawar (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (15 Ago 2022)

__





Ucrania destruye las bases donde se escondían los Wagner, cientos de muertos por todos lados y material destruido







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.


















Putin se pone la vacuna de refuerzo Sputnik Light


Moscú, 21 nov (EFE).- El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, se puso hoy una tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra la covid-19, la llamada de refuerzo, según




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

*Moscow will never let anyone destroy the Crimean Bridge, Russian Federation Council (the upper house of parliament) Deputy Speaker Konstantin Kosachev said on Monday.

Russia will never let anyone destroy Crimean Bridge, senator vows*

According to Konstantin Kosachev, any potential attack on the Crimean Bridge will clearly involve foreign weapons provided to Kiev "because Ukraine does not currently have its own weapons to conduct such subversive activities".

_«MOSCOW, August 16. /TASS/. Moscow will never let anyone destroy the Crimean Bridge, Russian Federation Council (the upper house of parliament) Deputy Speaker Konstantin Kosachev said on Monday.

"Definitely, we will let no one destroy the Crimean Bridge under any circumstances. Certain risks were taken into account during its construction even though it was hard to imagine the threat of direct attacks at that time," he told the Rossiya-24 TV channel, commenting on Ukrainian politicians’ remarks about plans to target the bridge.

According to Kosachev, any potential attack on the Crimean Bridge will clearly involve foreign weapons provided to Kiev "because Ukraine does not currently have its own weapons to conduct such subversive activities."

"Hypothetical disruptions in the operation of the Crimean Bridge will create additional problems for hundreds of thousands and even millions of civilians, not only in Crimea but also in the neighboring southeastern regions. Those failing to prevent such a provocation and those who keep trying to stage it will be responsible for that," the Russian senator noted.

Ukrainian lawmaker Alexey Goncharenko wrote on Telegram earlier that Ukraine had discussed plans to destroy the Crimean Bridge with British Defense Secretary Ben Wallace on the sidelines of a NATO summit in June. Kiev also claimed that the Ukrainian army might attack the bridge once it acquired the necessary technical ability.»_





La venda antes que la herida.


----------



## wireless1980 (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El propósito es intoxicar todo lo posible para dificultar que alguien pueda saber algo de la verdad.
> 
> Yo siempre lo he dicho, no sabemos realmente nada de lo que está sucediendo pero lo que si sabemos es que todo lo que viene de la postura oficialista como la de este hilo es una burda mentira sin pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



Lo sabrás tú inventman.


----------



## El Promotor (15 Ago 2022)

Hilo del forero @Simo Hayha.

*Soldado cochirruso le dice adios a sus piernas*



Otro soldadito ruso que en caso sobrevivir se va a acordar de Putin y de la madre patria Rusia el resto de su vida.

Broootaaal.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hilo del forero @Simo Hayha.
> 
> *Soldado cochirruso le dice adios a sus piernas*
> 
> ...



Joeeeer


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirman que el personal de mando ruso abandonó la orilla derecha del Dnipro en la región de Kherson.

Los oficiales superiores de Rashist se reubicaron más allá de los puentes parcialmente destruidos porque los defensores ucranianos dominaron el control de fuego en este frente de batalla.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157398
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El por ciento de vacunación es de 52%, y sí, tontos hay en todas partes. Además en Rusia con las medidas de la mascarilla la mayoría se la paso por el forro. Y dejad de coger la parte que os interesa anda.


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hilo del forero @Simo Hayha.
> 
> *Soldado cochirruso le dice adios a sus piernas*
> 
> ...



¿Pierde el antebrazo izquierdo o me lo parece a mí?

Los drones han cambiado el campo de batalla de una forma revolucionaria.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Soldado cochirruso le dice adios a sus piernas*



Adiós a las piernas y adiós al pan o al asado que lleva en la paellera. Poned el vídeo en pantalla completa

Eso mismo se pregunta el rusky.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El por ciento de vacunación es de 52%,* y sí, tontos hay en todas partes*. Además en Rusia con las medidas de la mascarilla la mayoría se la paso por el forro.* Y dejad de coger la parte que os interesa anda*.



¿Entonces para qué introduces el debate del Kóvic en este hilo?
¿Para llevarte un zasca? Ahora dime quién es el tonto, anda.

Edit: Como veo que @Akira. me ha metido en el ignore, pego panatallazo para que algún forero más que está en su ignore pueda saber de qué va el tema. Tienes muy mal perder. La de llantos que te esperan de aquí a que termine la guerra.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Ago 2022)

Los rusos y sus cacharros, el T14 ARMATA LA CRUDA REALIDAD.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Entonces para qué introduces el debate del Kóvic en este hilo?
> ¿Para llevarte un zasca? Ahora dime quién es el tonto, anda.




Porque en la mayoría, los que se tragan el discurso oficialista y del sistema son los mismos que se tragan todo lo que les echan en la TV sin pestañear, los que están a favor del NWO, aunque sus decisiones sean incongruentes e hipócritas según les de el aire.


----------



## Nicors (15 Ago 2022)

Este hilo hilo se va a ir por contestar a los intoxicadores les jode a los prorrusos porque como buenos comunistas que son no admiten la disidencia intelectual.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Ago 2022)

[PRENSA RUSA] Repunta el COVID-19 en Rusia: INTRODUCCIÓN URGENTE DE MASCARILLA OBLIGATORIA (+ vacunación obligatoria en algunas regiones)


Первый регион снова введет маски в общественных местах - 15 августа 2022 | Новости Mail.ru La subdirectora del republicano Rospotrebnadzor Elena Kuzmina confirmó esta información, según RIA Novosti. El uso de mascarillas será obligatorio en lugares públicos y en el transporte. El servicio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Ago 2022)

Es decir ya hay dos blindados reventados al borde del campo supongo que por minas porque este también le estalla una en línea con la posición de los dos anteriores y se meten igual asi en plan banzai


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Es decir ya hay dos blindados reventados al borde del campo supongo que por minas porque este también le estalla una en línea con la posición de los dos anteriores y se meten igual asi en plan banzai



Es lo que tiene desayunar vodka y pertenecer a una etnia de retards.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trovador (15 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No esperaba menos de un gran sabio hintelejtuar como vos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está entre mis labores susurrar al oído de los burros.

Vuelve al corral y dale a la alfalfa, melón, que para eso has quedado...punki de opereta.

_Hilo intoxicador_ dice el gilipollas...


----------



## Nicors (15 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pobres putinejas. Serbia y después Irán, vendrán a dar por culo a la Puta madre Rusia.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Hombre, por una vez déjame defender al Dmitri. Digo yo que será una torre de comunicaciones civil y está pintada así porque no creo que nadie quiera que un helicóptero se la coma un día de niebla. ¿no?



Fijándome más, sí, tiene la pinta de no ser militar por el vallado que delimita, obra civil auxiliar y estandar de tipo de torre. 
Radio, TV...
Aunque se pueden hacer trampas je je je.


----------



## Nicors (15 Ago 2022)

Ruido de sables en Turcomongolia









Close Putin ally and Kremlin insider in secret bid to end bloody Ukraine war


Senior officials and members of President Vladimir Putin's elite are said to be "panicking" and want to negotiate in a bid to end the bloody war in Ukraine, experts claim



www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Me alegra un montón leer eso. Ojalá se confirme en la realidad.


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

HIMARS: Tecnología militar de la OTAN de la que probablemente no hayáis oído hablar.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

*Qué ha sido del comandante Prokopenko?*

La Cruz Roja, como siempre haciendo de las suyas y apareciendo para la foto.
La fuente es de Ukrainska Pravda, popular periódico ucraniano disculpar la traducción:

Ukrainska Pravda
domingo, 14 de agosto de 2022 a las 11:23·2 min de lectura
En este articulo:

Denys Prokopenko
oficial militar ucraniano

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO — DOMINGO 14 DE AGOSTO DE 2022, 12:23

Los medios rusos informaron que Denys Prokopenko, comandante del Regimiento Azov, fue llevado a Rusia, pero las agencias gubernamentales y la Cruz Roja aún no lo han confirmado.

Fuente: Kateryna Prokopenko, esposa del comandante del regimiento Azov Denys Prokopenko, en entrevista para Suspilne

Cita de Kateryna: "Solo sé que lo llevaron a Rusia y, en general, esto aún no se ha confirmado. Me enteré del paradero de Denys a través de los medios rusos. Las agencias gubernamentales no me lo han confirmado definitivamente, porque es difícil". para confirmar algo aquí. Entiendo que Rusia ahora ha ocultado el personal de mando, están ocultando a los otros soldados y oficiales y no revelando dónde están. Estamos esperando a ver qué sucede después.

Es básicamente el trabajo de la Cruz Roja responderme, pero todavía no sé dónde está mi esposo. Incluso si está en Rusia, en principio hay comunicación con la sucursal de Moscú de la Cruz Roja. Pero no lo hay. Esto quiere decir que puede haber algún tipo de acuerdo con las mismas autoridades en Rusia, para no dar información sobre su paradero, etc.”

Detalles: Kateryna Prokopenko se quejó de la comunicación de la Cruz Roja con los familiares. Ella dijo que hubo casos en que la Cruz Roja llamó a familiares e informó que sus hijos estaban en Olenivka o Novoazovsk, pero estos casos son muy raros.

La mayoría de los casos son informes sobre su paradero. Pero cuando se trata de temas de salud, nutrición, alimentación, condiciones, tortura, atención médica, los representantes del organismo internacional no tienen respuestas, aunque deberían darlas.

El caso de la tragedia en Olenivka es una vívida ilustración de esto.

Cita: "¿Por qué no había representantes en Olenivka que hubieran visto que estas personas que fueron trasladadas a esos terribles cuarteles no figuraban en las listas de los cuarteles? ¿Por qué no controlaron que estaban cavando hoyos para tumbas en las afueras de ¿Olenivka? Debería traerse algún grupo de expertos independientes para verificar las listas de muertos y heridos en Olenivka proporcionadas por Rusia, pero esto no está sucediendo.

Pensamos que se suponía que este [partido] provendría de la Cruz Roja o de la ONU, pero no hay ninguno, por lo que no hay fe en estas listas. Cualquiera que pregunte quién está en contacto con los prisioneros de guerra que fueron intercambiados, nadie ha visto nunca a la Cruz Roja, excepto cuando salían de Azovstal".

Los periodistas luchan en su propia primera línea.
Apoye a Ukrainska Pravda o conviértase en nuestro patrocinador.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el propósito de esta mierda de hilo follaOtánicos con triple banderilla? Responde, la pregunta es muy sencilla.






Oh! caíste en el ignore! qué tontería.


----------



## Covaleda (15 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Porque en la mayoría, los que se tragan el discurso oficialista y del sistema son los mismos que se tragan todo lo que les echan en la TV sin pestañear, los que están a favor del NWO, aunque sus decisiones sean incongruentes e hipócritas según les de el aire.



Rusia es miembro fundador del NWO.
A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Ago 2022)

Van como locos, sin respetar los cruces ni ná, y claro, pasa lo que tiene que pasar


----------



## Covaleda (15 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Van como locos, sin respetar los cruces ni ná, y claro, pasa lo que tiene que pasar



¿Una mina?


----------



## ignatiux (15 Ago 2022)

El problema de Ucrania es que esta totalmente arruinada, en el momento que Usa llegue a un acuerdo con los Rusos, que llegará, sin dinero , el frente entero se derrumba.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

despues de leer decadas que eeuu busca la destrucción de rusia, tiene sentido lo que dices 



ignatiux dijo:


> El problema de Ucrania es que esta totalmente arruinada, en el momento que Usa llegue a un acuerdo con los Rusos, que llegará, sin dinero , el frente entero se derrumba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2022)

reconstrucciones y no sketch de marketing de quesevaya


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

Esto es increíble: En un foro señalando a foreros, denunciamos los afectados?:
Hilo chincheta:


----------



## repompero (15 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Fijándome más, sí, tiene la pinta de no ser militar por el vallado que delimita, obra civil auxiliar y estandar de tipo de torre.
> Radio, TV...
> Aunque se pueden hacer trampas je je je.



Es bastante posible que estén usando infraestructura civil para sus comunicaciones militares. Por algo han derribado esa torre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No está entre mis labores susurrar al oído de los burros.
> 
> Vuelve al corral y dale a la alfalfa, melón, que para eso has quedado...punki de opereta.
> 
> _Hilo intoxicador_ dice el gilipollas...




Di que no sabes otra cosa que lo que ponen en la wikitontos y aunque quedarías igual de retrasado que has quedado al menos quedarías como sincero.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El problema de Ucrania es que esta totalmente arruinada, en el momento que Usa llegue a un acuerdo con los Rusos, que llegará, sin dinero , el frente entero se derrumba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Lo has visto en alguna vision? o te lo ha dicho el tito Putin?


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Qué hay en Rodakove, Lugansk, para que merezca un ataque HIMARS? Efectivamente, un buen intercambiador ferroviario.


----------



## favelados (16 Ago 2022)

En esta foto se ve muy bien como han tocado el puente en el único punto donde no se daña la presa...


----------



## kikepm (16 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El propósito es intoxicar todo lo posible para dificultar que alguien pueda saber algo de la verdad.
> 
> Yo siempre lo he dicho, no sabemos realmente nada de lo que está sucediendo pero lo que si sabemos es que todo lo que viene de la postura oficialista como la de este hilo es una burda mentira sin pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



Quienes han tragado con dos años de mentiras, aquellos que han comprado el terror diseminado por deficientes mentales como Mejide, que han cooperado en la extensión del odio a todos los que no comulgaban con los absurdos y las mentiras mediáticas de tertulianos y expertos en todo, son los mismos que ahora confían ciegamente en los medios y en los políticos que antes les mintieron.

El tiempo dejará a cada cual en su sitio. Las mentiras saldrán en algún momento a la luz, los expertos y todólogos ya no serán consultados por nadie, el terror cambiará de bando y los lemmings dejarán de apoyar a Ucrania una vez los amos de Occidente ordenen a Zelenski negociar la paz a cambio de la pérdida definitiva de los territorios de mayoría de habla rusa.


----------



## hightower (16 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Lo eran, sí, pero no al nivel que han alcanzado. Si comparas la sociedad Rusa de finales del XIX con las otras sociedades de la época la diferencia no es nada comparada a la actual. Su decadencia actual, social y moral es abrumadora, con respecto a países occidentales en decadencia clara.
> 
> Lo dicho, sólo Dios puede arreglar este estado.



Hombre, eso que dices admite matices, teniendo en cuenta que la servidumbre no se abolió en rusia hasta 1861.


----------



## favelados (16 Ago 2022)

Según este fulano lo de la torre es una demolición controlada...


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Porque en la mayoría, los que se tragan el discurso oficialista y del sistema son los mismos que se tragan todo lo que les echan en la TV sin pestañear, los que están a favor del NWO, aunque sus decisiones sean incongruentes e hipócritas según les de el aire.



Tú como buen nazi querrías que se quemaran todos los libros, perdón, todos los vídeos, donde se demuestra la masacre que están sufriendo los rusos.

Y en esto encuentras un buen compañero de viaje en Zapatitos, su única argumentación es "todo es mentira"

Pues mira, todos los nazis se han ido de este hilo con el rabo entre la piernas cuando han comprobado hasta la saciedad que lo que se muestra en este hilos son DATOS y HECHOS.

Tú no vas a durar dos telediarios porque después del telediario de la noche tendrás pesadillas y no podrás conseguir dormirte. Te hará falta un buen baño de fantasía en el hilo general de la guerra para dormirte contando ovejitas con cara de Putin saltando las cercas de los inmensos territorios que conquistan cada día.

P.D. Cuando te he llamado nazi hablaba desde el instinto, pero mi olfato no me ha fallado

Basta indagar un minuto en tu currículum y encontramos un nazi de manual, negando los asesinatos de judíos por los nazis y con la frase mítica que identifica a todos los nazis 'Hitler era muy malo"

Uno más para mis estadísticas, ya demostré que el 95% de los nazis del foro apoyan a Putin.


----------



## favelados (16 Ago 2022)

Se nos rompió el amor de tanto usarlo...

Problemas con los autopropulsados alemanes, la mayoría están fuera de servicio por problemas con el cargador.

Los hinjenieros alemanes echan la culpa a los ucranianos por exceder la recomendación de no más de 100 disparos al día pero en las guerras las armas se utilizan al límite.. a nadie se le ocurrió en Alemania hacer pruebas?


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ruido de sables en Turcomongolia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todavía flipo con la cagada de putin, no te lo perdonaré jamas.


----------



## wamaw206 (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los hinjenieros alemanes echan la culpa a los ucranianos por exceder la recomendación de no más de 100 disparos al día pero en las guerras las armas se utilizan al límite.. a nadie se le ocurrió en Alemania hacer pruebas?



Si, a los ingenieros. Por eso no recomiendan más de esos disparos al día. 

Se usan al límite? Sí. El límite es 100. Te quieres pasar? A tu cuenta y riesgo. Cuál es la sorpresa?


----------



## favelados (16 Ago 2022)

Reclutas de la DPR nos enseñan el equipo que les han dado los rusos...


----------



## Karamba (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los hinjenieros alemanes echan la culpa a los ucranianos por exceder la recomendación de no más de 100 disparos al día pero en las guerras las armas se utilizan al límite [...] ... a nadie se le ocurrió en Alemania hacer pruebas?



Con 10 Panzerhaubitzen de Alemania y 5 de Holanda (más alguno más que haya por ahí) tampoco se puede hacer gran cosa frente al machaqueo brutal de la artillería rusky.



wamaw206 dijo:


> Si, a los ingenieros. Por eso no recomiendan más de esos disparos al día.
> Se usan al límite? Sí. El límite es 100. Te quieres pasar? A tu cuenta y riesgo. Cuál es la sorpresa?



Está claro que los ukras los están usando al límite de sus posibilidades. A veces no queda otra. Pero es pan para hoy y armamento inutilizado para mañana. Alemania ha dado permiso a KMW y Rheinmetall para que Ukrania pueda comprar 100 PzH-2000 (los primeros llegarían a finales de 2023). Los ukras tendrán que ir conociendo poco a poco sus juguetes.
Lo explica muy bien un twitiritero: _«PzH2000 was used for many years in different conflicts. If you knew anything about artillery, any systems needs maintance after 2000-3000 shells fired. Especially in short time.»_

Hay un hilo paralelo sobre este tema:




__





Los gamechanger alemanes, los PZH 2000, de 15 solo quedan 5 en funcionamiento. El gamechanger alemán necesita ser cambiado


Lógico, Ucrania está en guerra contra el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo Y tenemos el precedente de que el ejército más poderoso del mundo tuvo que huir a la carrera evacuando al personal de su embajada en helicóptero. Y no una, sino dos veces. Contra follacabras y contra cultivadores...




www.burbuja.info





Desde el Ministerio de Defensa de Alemania guardan silencio para no echar más leña al fuego.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El problema de Ucrania es que esta totalmente arruinada, en el momento que Usa llegue a un acuerdo con los Rusos, que llegará, sin dinero , el frente entero se derrumba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Pues se paga aplazos como hizo Vietnam...los migs21 no crecían en los arrozales que digamos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Ago 2022)

Acaban de explotar algo a los orcorrusos en Crimea, hay que acostumbrar a los malditos a violaciones a larga distancia.


Algo con aproximadamente 200 kms de alcance les lanzaron










favelados dijo:


> Reclutas de la DPR nos enseñan el equipo que les han dado los rusos...



8 años de "liberación" Putler los ha convertido en despojos humanos andantes eso parece Venezuela antes y después de Chavez / Maduro pero mucho mas acelerado y jodido, ahora se comprende porque Polacos, Finlandeces, Estonios, Georgianos, Letones todo el que ha sufrido su dominación no quiere saber nunca mas un carajo de ellos

Los Únicos que apoyan a orcorrusos son ninis incels occidentales inútiles fracasados de mierda que nunca han hecho un carajo para cambiar su vida puros zánganos inútiles


----------



## moncton (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Reclutas de la DPR nos enseñan el equipo que les han dado los rusos...



Ej que los rusos no compran uniformes nuevos porque a los ciborgs ultrasonicos de titanio liquido que van a sacar ahora no les hacen falta


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Acaban de explotar algo a los orcorrusos en Crimea, hay que acostumbrar a los malditos a violaciones a larga distancia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quién nos iba a decir que las defensas antiaéreas de Crimea no funcionan?

¡Con la cantidad de pasta que se ha gastado el Gremlin en propaganda!

It's HIMARs time!


----------



## Subprime (16 Ago 2022)

Venga el desayuno, Tabaco negro sin boquilla por CRIMEA, los antiaereos cuanticos de los rusos, ni estan ni se le esperan, luego se reian de los Patriot.


----------



## Subprime (16 Ago 2022)

El paquete entero de colillas, que digo el paquete, el carton.


----------



## Akira. (16 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tú como buen nazi querrías que se quemaran todos los libros, perdón, todos los vídeos, donde se demuestra la masacre que están sufriendo los rusos.
> 
> Y en esto encuentras un buen compañero de viaje en Zapatitos, su única argumentación es "todo es mentira"
> 
> ...



Tú de momento y toda tu chupipandi os vais al ignore, no por llamarme nazi, si no porque eres más tonto que las piedras y no estoy como para aguantar vuestras gilipolleces. Venga, al saco.


----------



## pep007 (16 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> El paquete entero de colillas, que digo el paquete, el carton.



Joder, hay tabaco hasta para los que miran...


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Tú de momento y toda tu chupipandi os vais al ignore, no por llamarme nazi, si no porque eres más tonto que las piedras y no estoy como para aguantar vuestras gilipolleces. Venga, al saco.



No te llamo nazi, simplemente defino tu ideología política.

Vuestra mamaita no os preparó para aguantar la frustración? Jodé con los niñitos modernos. Yo soy pongo en el ignore a los que insultan gravemente.

Pues mira que me importa un cojón tus comentarios de patio de colegio, si al menos pusieras enlaces interesante


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> En esta foto se ve muy bien como han tocado el puente en el único punto donde no se daña la presa...



De haber sido al reves ya habria agua hasta el cuello, los rusos le hubieran dado a todo menos a ese punto...


----------



## Akira. (16 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Rusia es miembro fundador del NWO.
> A otro perro con ese hueso.



Pero que coño dices subnormal. El NWO se fundó con Amschel Rothschild que financió la orden Illuminati de Adam Weishaupt con objetivos como la abolición de todos los gobiernos ordenados, la propiedad privada, la herencia, el patriotismo, la familia etc Y más tarde La Orden se unió a la masonería en el Congreso de Wilhelmsbad.

Otro hijo de puta más follaOtan al ignore, venga al saco tú también.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

El Pravda tragando sapos como hipopótamos. Los lectores no sabrán si reír o llorar.

Al final será el tabaco el que derroque a Putin.









Два человека пострадали при детонации боеприпасов на севере Крыма


Людей эвакуируют за пределы пятикилометровой зоны от места ЧП [видео]




www.kp.ru





MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA RUSO.


*Dos personas resultaron heridas en un incendio en un depósito temporal de municiones en el distrito Dzhankoysky de Crimea, que resultó en la detonación de municiones*. Así lo anunció el jefe de la república Sergey Aksyonov el martes 16 de agosto de 2022.

"*Por el momento, la detonación continúa*. Hay dos víctimas entre la población civil, nada amenaza sus vidas”, especificó Aksyonov en su canal de Telegram . “Los residentes están siendo evacuados, para garantizar la seguridad de las personas de las que están siendo sacados. la zona de cinco kilómetros".


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> > > Javier Castañeda Belmonte dijo:
> > > a ver que hago ahora con la tortilla de patatas de la cena
> 
> 
> ...



Mi humoracidometro ha estallado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

__





El hilo oficial con chincheta de la guerra está muerto y desaparecido. Solo 100 mensajes en 4 días. Los ataques en Crimea le han dado la puntilla.


El hilo oficial se ha convertido desde hace muchas semanas en un Muro de las Lamentaciones, un Valle de Lágrimas Solo entraban Putinienses a buscar bonitos cuentos de desastres ucranianos para poder dormir en brazos de Morfeo. Soñando con ovejitas con cara de Putin saltando las cercas de los...




www.burbuja.info





"*El hilo oficial con chincheta de la guerra está muerto y desaparecido. Solo 100 mensajes en 4 días. Los ataques en Crimea le han dado la puntilla.*


----------



## paconan (16 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y la propaganda rusa
La propaganda no son mas que excusas para tapar lo evidente, que es solo el afán imperialista ruso y la apropiación de recursos del país vecino para seguir manteniendo la cleptocracia y a Moscú

¿Cuáles son los componentes principales de la máquina de propaganda rusa?






La cara de un bebé babuino se parece a la de Putin. ¿Aquí terminan las similitudes?

La administración del Presidente de la Federación Rusa ha preparado dos nuevos Methodichkas/Playbooks, un conjunto de pautas e instrucciones, para que los sigan los medios de comunicación del régimen.

Se fomenta la elaboración del Libro de jugadas para crear una ilusión de pluralidad de opiniones, sin embargo, el dictado principal se establece claramente y es la ley sagrada.

Diktat del nuevo libro de jugadas del Kremlin

Vladimir Putin no es Pedro el Grande. Ahora es Alexander Nevsky.
La Operación Militar Especial es la Batalla en el Hielo librada en el siglo XIII contra la Orden Teutónica, y su lema oficial es una cita atribuida al Sr. Nevsky, “¡El poder está en la verdad!”
El objetivo de la Operación Militar Especial es una batalla sagrada contra los "hombres sin Dios", también conocidos como Ukronazis. Se alienta a los propagandistas a llamarlos “satanistas y seguidores de cultos antihumanos”
“Collective West” ha comenzado la guerra “para usar a Ucrania como trampolín para atacar a Rusia”. El Kremlin ha llamado “Occidente Colectivo” ha existido bajo varias formas: Orden Teutónica, Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana, Suecia, Imperio Napoleónico, Tercer Reich, OTAN.
Occidente quiere destruir Rusia para capturar sus recursos naturales, de los que se han quedado sin hace siglos, y dividirlos.
El 24 de febrero de 2022, Vladimir Putin impidió que se repitiera el 22 de junio de 1941 cuando las tropas nazis invadieron Rusia.
La Operación Militar Especial es como el Bautismo de Rus en el siglo X que trae "los cimientos del estado" y "los cimientos del desarrollo de Rusia en los siglos venideros". Según el Kremlin, esto está sucediendo debido a la "consolidación de la sociedad en torno al ejército y el 'curso estratégico del presidente'".
Alejandro Nevski
Putin está conduciendo a Rusia a una gran catástrofe nacional, y no sorprende que haya decidido compararse con Alexander Nevsky.





El sátrapa moscovita Alexander Nevsky se arrodilla frente a sus maestros tártaro-mongoles.

El padre espiritual de Moscovy Alexander Nevsky fue uno de los peores traidores de la historia rusa.

Se alió con los mongoles-tártaros y los ayudó dos veces en 1252 y 1262 a suprimir la población de Rusia y derrotar a las ciudades rusas que se rebelaron contra ellos.

Sus guerreros azotaron a los rusos con látigos, les sacaron los ojos, les cortaron la nariz.

Traicionó a su hermano Andrei, quien lideró el levantamiento de 1252 contra los tártaros-mongoles, y encarceló a su hijo Vasily, quien no estaba de acuerdo con su política.

Además, Alexander Nevsky se convirtió en el hijo adoptivo de Batu, el Gran Khan, habiendo realizado todos los ritos prescritos. Por lo tanto, no era cristiano ortodoxo sino pagano.

Moscovia, gracias a una alianza con los tártaros-mongoles, recibió una etiqueta para reinar, usó el poder de los mongoles para conquistar los principados vecinos, recaudó tributos de ellos en su nombre, se enriqueció y fortaleció así su influencia.

Alexander Nevsky liquidó el parlamento democrático veche, estableció un modelo autoritario de poder que existe en Rusia hasta el día de hoy.

La Rus de Kiev heredó el cristianismo de Bizancio, mientras que Moscú tiene lazos culturales más estrechos con las estepas mongolas.

Kyiv trajo el cristianismo a Europa del Este, mientras que Moscú trajo la dictadura, el comunismo y el putinismo.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Ago 2022)

akira dijo:


> Pero que coño dices subnormal. El NWO se fundó con Amschel Rothschild que financió la orden Illuminati de Adam Weishaupt con objetivos como la abolición de todos los gobiernos ordenados, la propiedad privada, la herencia, el patriotismo, la familia etc Y más tarde La Orden se unió a la masonería en el Congreso de Wilhelmsbad.
> 
> Otro hijo de puta más follaOtan al ignore, venga al saco tú también.



Si eso, anda. Me limpio el culo con tus ignores de chicha y nabo, niñato. Me vas a explicar tú a mi NADA de Historia. Vete al colegio más próximo que buena falta te hace, y si estás escocido porque aquí se te ha puesto en ridículo media docena de veces en un día lo asumes, subcampeón.

Hala a tomar viento, que aquí estamos hablando los hombres de cosas interesantes.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Ago 2022)

Algo que no se comento en su momento es que banearon al puto calvodemierda ya ven si se reporta insistentemente Twitter los manda una temporada a la nevera gracias a todos los que aplicaron boton reporte con el calvodemierda, felicitaciones a todo los que reportaron al puto calvo twitter lo mando de vacaciones Daniel Estulin al carajo 








Esta es otra cuenta es otra que promociona todo el tiempo crímenes contra la humanidad, racismo anti ucraniano


Ya saben como es click en la banderita
















@elena francis @Patatas bravas @keylargof @Akira. @Giles Amaury @eL PERRO @keylargof @asakopako @asakopakο @Kenshiro @crash2012 @Vctrlnz @El cogorzas @Plasteriano @alas97 @Fiallo @Josant2022 @ashe @Desadaptado Dimensional @Feriri88 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Rotto2 @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @El Ariki Mau @wingardian leviosa @Nicors @Scout.308 @LIVIN IUROP SELEBREICHON @Al-paquia @El Promotor @Von Riné @InigoMontoya @eljusticiero @Dr Polux @Coherente @Retornado @Kenshiro @david53 @Cui Bono @Simo Hayha @Hrodrich @THE KING OF SWING @Nicors @Amraslazar



Y como es usual un horrendo incelato panchito / biegos rata le sigue








Esto es fácilmente reportable por racismo en twitter en ese caso colocan "Por nacionalidad, genero, condición" etc en cualquier post donde llame a Ucranianos Nazis meten el reporte y listo* (POR RACISMO ES QUE TWITTER BANEA MAS RAPIDO) *


Metan reporte para que desaparezca si reportan la mandan al congelador como sucedió con el calvo, solo hay que reportar una y otra vez de forma insistente y twitter los borra es mas facil banear a los pro rusitos en ingles que en Español, los pro rusistos en Español son la mayoría

Hay una insana horda de degenerados incels, panchitos, biegos rata "Agrupados" por orcoputas que abiertamente promueven crímenes contra la humanidad y las autoridades nadie hace nada


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (16 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pero que coño dices subnormal. El NWO se fundó con Amschel Rothschild que financió la orden Illuminati de Adam Weishaupt con objetivos como la abolición de todos los gobiernos ordenados, la propiedad privada, la herencia, el patriotismo, la familia etc Y más tarde La Orden se unió a la masonería en el Congreso de Wilhelmsbad.
> 
> Otro hijo de puta más follaOtan al ignore, venga al saco tú también.


----------



## Beltrax (16 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Algo que no se comento en su momento es que banearon al puto calvodemierda ya ven si se reporta insistentemente Twitter los manda una temporada a la nevera gracias a todos los que aplicaron boton reporte con el calvodemierda, felicitaciones a todo los que reportaron al puto calvo twitter lo mando de vacaciones Daniel Estulin al carajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por que hay tantos panchitos en internet pro putin? sobre todo mexicanos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Ago 2022)

Buen BOOOOM:


----------



## repompero (16 Ago 2022)

PArece que lo de la torre de comunicaciones "no militar" puede haber sido un ataque de falsa bandera de RU.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (16 Ago 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> por que hay tantos panchitos en internet pro putin? sobre todo mexicanos.



Son más baratos.
No es más que el mercado laboral.


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> por que hay tantos panchitos en internet pro putin? sobre todo mexicanos.



Porque son envidiosos y odian a España y a Europa, las quieren ver destruidas como muchos españoles de pura cepa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Ago 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> por que hay tantos panchitos en internet pro putin? sobre todo mexicanos.



Los orcorrusos han hecho grandes esfuerzos en orientar mucha propaganda a hispanohablantes - Orcorrusos no son tontos saben que el Español es el segundo idioma del mundo y probablemente a muy largo plazo desplace al propio ingles dentro de USA

Los orcorrusos buscan "Repoblar Rusia" -

¿El punto es con quienes si todos les detestan? Su plan con los Ucranianos y todos los eslavos de Europa oriental es la aniquilación o sometimiento (Bielorrusos los cuales también detestan a los rusos)

Creo que hasta en Africa los rusos tienen repudio solo han generado guerras entre los negros

Los panchitos son una "Raza Mixta" su composición racial es de nativos americanos + Europeos + Negros han perdido toda conexión con alguna identidad racial de origen lo cual hace a los panchitos un sector población ideal para repoblar Rusia a muy largo plazo, los panchitos desconocen lo que son los orcorrusos, son pocos los panchitos que conocen Rusia y les parten la madre por ser panchitos - Hay mucho panchito pajero nuncafollista (Los panchitos son pobres) lo que los convierte en fácilmente manipulables para los orcorrusos.

Los orcorrusos usan siempre la misma estrategia de manipulación con los panchitos pajeros usan a orcoputas rubias 

En ingles en cambio los orcorrusos tienen la desventaja pues todos los Europeos orientales incluyendo todas sus rubias mujeres odian a los orcorrusos y se evita que se caiga en el follarrusismo.

Los panchitos lo que ellos piensen en este momento significa poco o nada ya que son casi todos mas pobres que una rata, los angloparlantes tienen mas dinero y si pueden donar pasta.

El plan de los orcorrusos con los panchitos es a largo plazo

Esto es lo que yo creo, lo que si es claro que RT es una fuerte herramienta de manipulación de la panchitada


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

Problemas para los trenes en Crimea debido al incendio fortuito y los fuegos artificiales.











Аксенов заявил о сокращении маршрутов поездов в Крым из-за ЧП под Джанкоем


Глава Республики Крым Сергей Аксенов во вторник, 16 августа, сообщил, что следующие с материковой части РФ пассажирские поезда будут останавливаться на станции Владиславовка по причине детонации боеприпасов на складе в воинской части в Джанкойском районе.




iz.ru






*Aksenov anunció la reducción de las rutas de tren a Crimea debido al estado de emergencia cerca de Dzhankoy*


----------



## Camisa azul (16 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Porque son envidiosos y odian a España y a Europa, las quieren ver destruidas como muchos españoles de pura cepa.



Principalmente porque la querida América española está podrida de marxismo y populismo, con lo que nunca saldrán del círculo vicioso.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Ago 2022)

Los panchitos no han tenido contacto cercano con los orcorrusos no los conocen no saben lo terriblemente repugnante que es esa escoria solo están manipulados por la propaganda de RT es por eso que les apoyan tanto y una que otra orcoputa que es solo una orcoputa sin sentimientos y manipula a pajeros perdedores 

Para que se entienda lo intolerable que es un solo orcorruso con panchitos (Uno solo)

El orcorruso siempre se cree superior que los demás, el cree que por ser orcorruso se ubica por encima de la escala evolutiva del resto de la humanidad

Imaginense los Ucranianos teniendo que lidiar con MILLONES DE SUJETOS ASI FUERTEMENTE ARMADOS Wagner esta lleno de maniáticos así

Es por eso que Polacos, Finlandeses, Estonios, Letones todos los europeos orientales les detestan nadie en Europa oriental quiere saber un carajo de esas lacras

Ucrania una vez termine la guerra debe construir un gran muro que separe a Ucrania de esos elementos criminales


----------



## neutral295 (16 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los panchitos no han tenido contacto cercano con los orcorrusos no los conocen no saben lo terriblemente repugnante que es esa escoria solo están manipulados por la propaganda de RT es y les apoyan tanto y una que otra orcoputa que es solo una orcoputa sin sentimientos
> 
> Para que se entienda lo intolerable que es un solo orcorruso con panchitos (Uno solo)
> 
> ...



Muy buena manera de describir a Zelensky y el gobierno yanqui de Biden.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

El gobierno kazajo definitivamente va a tomar nota de esto. Rusia y Bielorrusia realizarán ejercicios militares conjuntos en el campo de Ashuluk en la región de Astrakhan del 22 al 25 de agosto. La ubicación de los ejercicios está cerca de la frontera de Rusia con Kazajstán. Kazajstán no está invitado.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Tropas de la Armada de Ucrania que utilizan un mortero pesado finlandés 120 Krh 85 92 120 mm fabricado por Vammas: esta es la primera vez que estos morteros se ven en Ucrania y, como en otros casos, su entrega no fue anunciada por Finlandia.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Ago 2022)

__





Serbia también traiciona a Rusia, rechaza su propuesta de albergar una base militar y afirma que EEUU y China también son sus aliados


Menos mal que los pro rusos decían que iba a aceptar la propuesta de la base rusa. Normal, han visto de lo que le ha servido a Armenia tener bases rusas, dejaron entrar a los azeries hasta la cocina en pleno corazón histórico armenio. https://tass.com/world/1493043 It will build political...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Los Coreanos del sur se han metido en el mercado Europeo a traves de Polonia, van a montar fabricas incluso, como el material sea bueno y de hecho creo que lo es, le puede comer el mercado europeo a los alemanes. Estos alemanes estan haciendo el tonto en este conflicto

De hecho ya se estan preparando para exportacion


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Que se pongan chulos los orcos que le montan otro HIMARS time a media noche.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Humo negro sobre la base aérea militar de la RU en Gvardeyskoye, región de Simferopol, Crimea ocupada. Allí se escucharon varias explosiones, dice 
@AS7404542949
.
*La distancia a las posiciones de las fuerzas de la UA es de unos 280 km.*
#UkraineFrontLines


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Una de las brigadas ucranianas recibió vehículos blindados MLS Shield comprados en Italia


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

Y siguen los partisanos...


----------



## Karamba (16 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Supongo que el Jaime este de Twitter avisará a Ukrania de que NO compre las 100 unidades de PzH-2000 que tiene pensado comprar Ukrania y cuya compra fue autorizada por el Gobierno de Alemania en julio.
Lo primero que tiene que hacer el Jaime este es explicar al público que no sabe alemán CON SUS PROPIAS PALABRAS algo que ni ha leído ni ha entendido, y no remitir a un hilo escrito en alemán.

Twit clickbait para inocentes (NO es crítica a ti, @Lma0Zedong).

Resulta que cuando se envían Leopards 1A5 todo el mundo sabe sus pros y contras. Y hay opiniones para todos los gustos.
Cuando se quieren enviar Marders también hay un montón de expertos, y opiniones para todos los gustos.
Cuando se quieren enviar Gepards también hay un montón de expertos, y opiniones para todos los gustos.

Se decide enviar PzH-2000 y todo el mundo descorchando el champán y afirmando que se les da material top..... y al de un par de meses salen los cuñaos que ahora son sabelotodos, y antes eran lumis en Cuaresma guardando silencio.

Repito, que el tal Jaime deje de enredar y envíe un twit al MoD de Ukrania para alertarles de que van a comprar basura y paralicen la adquisición de las 100 unidades de PzH-2000, entre otras cosas, porque son 1.700€ millones de €. Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores......


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Ago 2022)

Camión turcongol con grano robado haciendo el animal por las carreteras ucranianas.


----------



## paconan (16 Ago 2022)

Video del perro-robot M-81 armado con un RPG-26 en la exposición de defensa Army 2022. https://t.me/rian_ru/174474 


El secreto de la industria militar rusa: equipos de AliExpress y medias negras robadas en Ucrania Este "wunderwaffe" se mostró hoy en la exposición rusa "Army-2022".












5528.11€ 30% de DESCUENTO|For Unitree Technology Dog Artificial Intelligence Accompanying Bionic Accompanying Intelligent Robot GO1 Quadruped Gift| | - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Camión turcongol con grano robado haciendo el animal por las carreteras ucranianas.



Si es que todo lo que se diga de estos tarados mentales es poco....


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Si los medios rusos vuelven a decir que es un cigarro me cojo el día libre


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Si les han volado media docena otra vez decídmelo, que no necesito almuerzo.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Si les han volado media docena otra vez decídmelo, que no necesito almuerzo.



Parece que la foto es de esta mañana, habrá que esperar un poco para ver los daños


----------



## Subprime (16 Ago 2022)

Colillas Everywhere


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Parece que la foto es de esta mañana, habrá que esperar un poco para ver los daños


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Ago 2022)

Parece que esta es otra base tambien en Crimea. Tremenda explosión y onda expansiva.


----------



## Subprime (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Según este fulano lo de la torre es una demolición controlada...



Ves? por este hilo ya lo estábamos dudando y teníamos serias dudas sobre la utilidad, ya que afirmábamos convencidos de que era una estación de TV o Radio comercial...

Este hilo sobre la guerra es el mejor con mucha diferencia! 
Mal que les pese a algunos...


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Video del perro-robot M-81 armado con un RPG-26 en la exposición de defensa Army 2022. https://t.me/rian_ru/174474
> 
> 
> El secreto de la industria militar rusa: equipos de AliExpress y medias negras robadas en Ucrania Este "wunderwaffe" se mostró hoy en la exposición rusa "Army-2022".
> ...


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Acabo de tirar el horno y los fogones, después de esto no los vuelvo a usar en 10 años.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Video del perro-robot M-81 armado con un RPG-26 en la exposición de defensa Army 2022. https://t.me/rian_ru/174474
> 
> 
> El secreto de la industria militar rusa: equipos de AliExpress y medias negras robadas en Ucrania Este "wunderwaffe" se mostró hoy en la exposición rusa "Army-2022".
> ...



Al ver al perrito me preguntaba por qué lo habían disfrazado de perro ninja, luego vi que lo compraron en Aliexpress y ya me di cuenta de porque lo habían hecho. ¿Esta gente no se cansa de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## kenny220 (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

puff, puede ser apoteosico nomas



tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que esta es otra base tambien en Crimea. Tremenda explosión y onda expansiva.





kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157975
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157976


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

2000 orcos más que se van de Crimea. La desrusificación va a toda leche.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Se nos rompió el amor de tanto usarlo...
> 
> Problemas con los autopropulsados alemanes, la mayoría están fuera de servicio por problemas con el cargador.
> 
> Los hinjenieros alemanes echan la culpa a los ucranianos por exceder la recomendación de no más de 100 disparos al día pero en las guerras las armas se utilizan al límite.. a nadie se le ocurrió en Alemania hacer pruebas?



Dicen que no son a prueba de soldados... qué bueno!
Estos alemanes de ahora se parecen cada vez más a los rusos.
Su estrategia de eliminar todas las centrales nucleares que les daban independencia energética y a bajo precio por combustibles fósiles y procedentes de países conflictivos ha sido de traca traca traca.
Estas cosas son las que hacen aparecer a tios con bigote que movilizan a una legión de cabreados.


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

El puto gobierno social comunista apoya a Rusia









Pedro Sánchez defrauda a Ucrania: el envío de armas es "decepcionante"


Antiaéreos alemanes, vehículos británicos, lanzaderas de misiles estadounidenses, tanques polacos, artillería francesa, helicópteros checos, radares australianos... El...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

a la cuestión de porque no atacan ya el puente de krimea?
_pudiera ser que no quieran desvelar el alcance real de lo que tienen para que no tomen precauciones de mover sus mateeriales más lejos. Es como si fueran incrementando paulatinamente la distancia para que no se pongan nerviosos los que estan un poco mas lejos. Sia tacaran el puente directamente, todo lo que hubiera antes sencillamente lo retirarian.

es impresionante.


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

Alemania se está cubriendo de gloria con su producción de armamento: podemos empezar por el hkg36 alemán en comparación al español, y terminar por sus baterías autopropulsadas. Ahora mismo militarmente son un país de chiste.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

El PSOE es la SPD pero con un toque narcomarxista






EL SPD (agencia del kremlin) está detrás de la reconstrucción del PSOE para el R78


Parece que se van explicando cosas de porque este partido está resultando tan destructivo y realiza tan decididamente sabotajes claros como derribar centrales termicas. https://cadmus.eui.eu/handle/1814/21776 A mediados de los años sesenta, el SPD decidió asumir hacia la dictadura de Franco...




www.burbuja.info







Nicors dijo:


> El puto gobierno social comunista apoya a Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

De un canal de Telegram sale que la escabechina puede ser tremebunda.

Por cierto, tras el ataque a Saki, por lo que dicen, en la base de Simferopol habían reforzado el escudo antiaéreo y tenían 8 S-400, 3 S-300 y no se cuantos Pantsir. De ahí que el MoD ruso se haya apresurado a hablar de un sabotaje.

El ridículo ruso es inenarrable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> De un canal de Telegram sale que la escabechina puede ser tremebunda.
> 
> Por cierto, tras el ataque a Saki, por lo que dicen, en la base de Simferopol habían reforzado el escudo antiaéreo y tenían 8 S-400, 3 S-300 y no se cuantos Pantsir. De ahí que el MoD ruso se haya apresurado a hablar de un sabotaje.
> 
> El ridículo ruso es inenarrable.



Ahora mismo queda claro que los sistas S300 y S400 no sirven ni para matar moscas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

con la murga que dio el putincelato con los s-chatarras durante años



keylargof dijo:


> De un canal de Telegram sale que la escabechina puede ser tremebunda.
> 
> Por cierto, tras el ataque a Saki, por lo que dicen, en la base de Simferopol habían reforzado el escudo antiaéreo y tenían 8 S-400, 3 S-300 y no se cuantos Pantsir. De ahí que el MoD ruso se haya apresurado a hablar de un sabotaje.
> 
> El ridículo ruso es inenarrable.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> 2000 orcos más que se van de Crimea. La desrusificación va a toda leche.



jaja brutal despoblación. Pero que dices subnormalof.
*Población de Crimea. 1 966 801 hab.*

Os contentáis con cualquier cosa los follaotans. Tenéis que ser mas ambiciosos hombre, destruís cuatro arsenales de mierda y parece que ya habéis ganado la guerra. 

Kherson pa cuando


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

El cigarrillo mata.


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> con la murga que dio el putincelato con los s-chatarras durante años



Pero murga, algo insoportable.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tenéis que ser mas ambiciosos hombre, destruís cuatro arsenales de mierda y parece que ya habéis ganado la guerra. Un poco más de ambición.



No claro ahí tienes razón. Hay que bombardear maternidades en Rusia. 

Son hijos de puta a más no poder...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Kherson pa cuando



Cuando caiga Kramatorsk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No claro ahí tienes razón. Hay que bombardear maternidades en Rusia.
> 
> Son hijos de puta a más no poder...



Bueno los ukros han bombardeados colegios y escuelas en el donbass. No sería la primera vez.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Cuando caiga Kramatorsk
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158021



Desviando que es gerundio.

Al séptimo intento cae Kherson, venga ánimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

esta gente va a ganar porque usan el cerebro y como tal estarán preparando cositas


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno los ukros han bombardeados colegios y escuelas en el donbass. No sería la primera vez.



Hablé de bombardear maternidades en Rusia.
Así los psicópatas empiezan a respetar. Porque un arsenal de mierda les parece poco


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hablé de bombardear maternidades en Rusia.
> Así los psicópatas empiezan a respetar. Porque un arsenal de mierda les parece poco



Con los superHIMARS pueden hacerlo, porque no lo hacen? Porque no hay huevos. Al oso ruso no hay que cabrearle, seguís sin entender lo fundamental.


----------



## Karamba (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Todos bien ordenaditos, unos al lado de los otros. No como en el anterior ataque, que había muretes de hormigón que protegían unas aeronaves de otras. Puede ser buena escabechina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Karamba (16 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que esta es otra base tambien en Crimea. Tremenda explosión y onda expansiva.



Petardazo y el canto del gallo para dar los buenos días.
Demasiado educados los ukras.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con los superHIMARS pueden hacerlo, porque no lo hacen? Porque no hay huevos. Al oso ruso no hay que cabrearle, seguís sin entender lo fundamental.



Oso ruso?
Jajajaja

CRIMEA no es que era Rusia?

Conmigo eso de hacer el subnormal no va.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Oso ruso?
> Jajajaja
> 
> CRIMEA no es que era Rusia?
> ...



Hablas de bombardear maternidades en territorio ruso.

No hay huevos a cabrear al oso ruso.
2 arsenales de mierda? ya ves tú. Rusia ha destruido en territorio ukraniano 200.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hablas de bombardear maternidades en territorio ruso.
> 
> No hay huevos a cabrear al oso ruso.
> 2 arsenales de mierda? ya ves tú. Rusia ha destruido en territorio ukraniano 200.



Ah, ok. Al oso ruso no lo cabrea que le bombadeen Crimea, bien.
Hay que bombardear maternidades como hacen ellos en Ucrania. Eso es ser el oso ruso.
Tu mismo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ah, ok. Al oso ruso no lo cabrea que le bombadeen Crimea, bien.
> Hay que bombardear maternidades como hacen ellos en Ucrania. Eso es ser el oso ruso.
> Tu mismo.



En Rusia no creo que sean tan viles de esconderse en hospitales para evitar los bombardeos.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Rusia no creo que sean tan viles de esconderse en hospitales para evitar los bombardeos.



En maternidades no sé, pero en centrales nucleares al parecer sí...


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Rusia no creo que sean tan viles de esconderse en hospitales para evitar los bombardeos.



Bueno algo te pasa.
Un arsenal o una base aérea te parece una mierda. Crimea era una línea roja pero eso son palabras de peleles como Putin, digo yo entonces no te vale. 
Una maternidad como hizo Rusia es una vileza. Un parque infantil vacío como hicieron los rusos en Ucrania es tu vara de poderío?
Realmente confunde tu visión de las cosas...


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> En maternidades no se, pero en centrales nucleares al parecer sí...



No dijo el otro día vuestro amigo farlopensky que iba a bombardearla?

No hay huevos....


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No dijo el otro día vuestro amigo farlopensky que iba a bombardearla?
> No hay huevos....



Pero entonces usted reconoce que es un objetivo militar legítimo al haber tropas rusas en ella y además estar disparando esas tropas desde ella y además reconoce que los rusos se esconden ahí para evitar que los ataquen, ¿no?

Por cierto, el presidente de Ucrania no es amigo mío... (ni de nadie del foro que yo sepa).


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

Sr. McNulty, le recomiendo no ver videos HIMARs, que se le sube la Bilirrubina.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno algo te pasa.
> Un arsenal o una base aérea te parece una mierda. Crimea era una línea roja pero eso son palabras de peleles como Putin, digo yo entonces no te vale.
> Una maternidad como hizo Rusia es una vileza. Un parque infantil vacío como hicieron los rusos en Ucrania es tu vara de poderío?
> Realmente confunde tu visión de las cosas...



Cuantos arsenales y bases aéreas ha destruido Rusia en Ukrania? Cientos. Por eso digo, no os pongáis tan histéricas, que no es un logro excesivo. Cuando vea que ukrania recupera la ciudad de kherson, vendré aquí y os daré la enhorabuena.

Te olvidas de los bombardeos a escuelas, parques y colegios en el donbass por parte ukra. Además esto tiene más delito, puesto que estás bombardeando a compatriotas tuyos, lo cual tiene mucha tela.

La ''vara de poderío'' se basa en el territorio conquistado hasta hoy, ni más ni menos. Ukrania no ha podido recuperar ni una triste ciudad ocupada. A mi me daría vergüenza estar con lo de ''ej que los himarss'' mientras tienes 1/3 de tu país completamente ocupado por el enemigo, y llevas 6 meses en la trinchera parado, y lo que es más cómico de todo, en superioridad numérica frente al invasor.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No dijo el otro día vuestro amigo farlopensky que iba a bombardearla?
> 
> No hay huevos....



Pero no es una vileza según tu discurso. Ese es el concepto de valentía de los rusos: tener huevos para bombardear maternidades. Es tu discurso.
Lo ves?


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pero entonces usted reconoce que es un objetivo militar legítimo al haber tropas rusas en ella y además estar disparando esas tropas dede ella y además reconoce que los rusos se esconden ahí para evitar que los ataquen, ¿no?
> 
> Por cierto, el presidente de Ucrania no es amigo mío... (ni de nadie del foro que yo sepa).



Sí. Y también es legítimo controlar lo conquistado. Los rusos han capturado dicha central y la defienden, no veo donde está el problema.

Lo suicida es lo que dijo el farlopas, que iba bombardearla porque había rusos, cuando las consecuencias serían fatales para ambos bandos, pero mucho más para ucrania, que es donde está la central.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> en superioridad numérica frente al invasor.



¿De dónde saca que los ukranianos estaban en superioridad numérica en soldados profesionales frente al invasor?


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿De dónde saca que los ukranianos estaban en superioridad numérica en soldados profesionales frente al invasor?



Estaban y están. La tropa en el terreno que tienen los ukros es el triple de la tropa profesional rusa. Porque te crees que están aguantando tanto?

En soldados profesionales no, les debe de quedar muy poco personal militar a los ukros. Casi todo es reclutamiento civil. Que aunque no tengan experiencia, hacen bulto.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero no es una vileza según tu discurso. Ese es el concepto de valentía de los rusos: tener huevos para bombardear maternidades. Es tu discurso.
> Lo ves?



Si una brigada enemiga se esconde en un hospital, que quieres que hagan los rusos? Ese hospital se convierte automáticamente en objetivo militar. De cajón vamos.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cuantos arsenales y bases aéreas ha destruido Rusia en Ukrania? Cientos. Por eso digo, no os pongáis tan histéricas, que no es un logro excesivo. Cuando vea que ukrania recupera la ciudad de kherson, vendré aquí y os daré la enhorabuena.
> 
> Te olvidas de los bombardeos a escuelas, parques y colegios en el donbass por parte ukra. Además esto tiene más delito, puesto que estás bombardeando a compatriotas tuyos, lo cual tiene mucha tela.
> 
> La ''vara de poderío'' se basa en el territorio conquistado hasta hoy, ni más ni menos. Ukrania no ha podido recuperar ni una triste ciudad ocupada. A mi me daría vergüenza estar con lo de ''ej que los himarss'' mientras tienes 1/3 de tu país completamente ocupado por el enemigo, y llevas 6 meses en la trinchera parado, y lo que es más cómico de todo, en superioridad numérica frente al invasor.



Es que no hay apuro. Rusia está colapsando. Es algo que ya no se puede esconder. 
Un bombardeo cada par de días en Crimea (que era una línea roja) y Rusia cae. 
Tic tac


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si una brigada enemiga se esconde en un hospital, que quieres que hagan los rusos? Ese hospital se convierte automáticamente en objetivo militar. De cajón vamos.



Eso hay que probarlo, como hace Israel. Yo subí un vídeo de un bombardeo a un parque infantil: toboganes y hamacas. Eso es el ejército genocida ruso.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que no hay apuro. Rusia está colapsando. Es algo que ya no se puede esconder.
> Un bombardeo cada par de días en Crimea (que era una línea roja) y Rusia cae.
> Tic tac



Jaja si te quieres engañar así, tu mismo amego. 6 meses ya, y Rusia sigue sin colapsar.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso hay que probarlo, como hace Israel. Yo subí un vídeo de un bombardeo a un parque infantil: toboganes y hamacas. Eso es el ejército genocida ruso.



La guerra es lo que tiene. Se comenten errores y hay víctimas inocentes, pero de ahí a decir que es intencionado, no cuela. O te tengo que recordar cuanto niños palestinos han muerto en Gaza gracias a tus amegos?


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Jaja si te quieres engañar así, tu mismo amego. 6 meses ya, y Rusia sigue sin colapsar.



Ya el mismo Putin salió a llorar porque según él USA alarga la operación especial.
6 meses es poco, el derrumbe durará mucho más, varios años. Simplemente se están horadando los cimientos y a la vez se construye el cimiento nacional ucraniano. Esto último gracias a los huevos de Zelensky que se quedó en su patria a resistir.
Respeto por los patriotas.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estaban y están. La tropa en el terreno que tienen los ukros es el triple de la tropa profesional rusa. Porque te crees que están aguantando tanto?
> En soldados profesionales no, les debe de quedar muy poco personal militar a los ukros. Casi todo es reclutamiento civil. Que aunque no tengan experiencia, hacen bulto.



Claro, pero ahí está la clave, el país está aguantando al 2º ejército del mundo con milicias paco recien formadas y sin entrenamiento militar. Como usted comentó en un post anterior encima al principio de la invasión les destruyeron casi todos sus arsenales y bases. ¿Entonces cómo es que Rusia no les ha derrotado/aplastado todavía?
Pues está claro que porque el ejército de Rusia empieza a dejar claros síntomas de que era una mierda pinchada en un palo (y lo digo sin ofender, si usted está en desacuerdo conmigo, solo uso la expresión para referirme a que era una porquería, un gigante con pies de barro, vamos).
Y encima el ejército ruso empieza a dar síntomas de que está reclutando personal de milicias paco recien formadas, lo cual no indica nada bueno en su favor...


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Ago 2022)

Cuantos ataques hay hoy en Crimea? los datos son confusos


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La guerra es lo que tiene. Se comenten errores y hay víctimas inocentes, pero de ahí a decir que es intencionado, no cuela. O te tengo que recordar cuanto niños palestinos han muerto en Gaza gracias a tus amegos?



Ah, ahora Rusia bombardea por error escuelas, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, teatros, etc y ocupa una central atómica desde donde ataca al pueblo ucraniano?
Putos terroristas de mierda, mira bien lo que dices.


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Ago 2022)

esta cuenta es bastante buena





__





Cargando…






mobile.twitter.com


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya el mismo Putin salió a llorar porque según él USA alarga la operación especial.
> 6 meses es poco, el derrumbe durará mucho más, varios años. Simplemente se están horadando los cimientos y a la vez se construye el cimiento nacional ucraniano. Esto último gracias a los huevos de Zelensky que se quedó en su patria a resistir.
> Respeto por los patriotas.



Curioso ''cimiento nacional'' quedarse sin un tercio del país.  

Todo depende de lo que quiera Putin, él tiene la iniciativa. Si se conformará con el donbass o si seguirá con karkhov. La propaganda rusa dice que quieren kharkov también, veremos.

El caso es que si dura años el conflicto, farlopensky se queda sin medio país.


----------



## Subprime (16 Ago 2022)

Otro video, de lo de hoy


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Claro, pero ahí está la clave, el país está aguantando al 2º ejército del mundo con milicias paco recien formadas y sin entrenamiento militar. Como usted comentó en un post anterior encima al principio de la invasión les destruyeron casi todos sus arsenales y bases. ¿Entonces cómo es que Rusia no les ha derrotado/aplastado todavía?
> Pues está claro que porque el ejército de Rusia empieza a dejar claros síntomas de que era una mierda pinchada en un palo (y lo digo sin ofender, si usted está en desacuerdo conmigo, solo uso la expresión para referirme a que era una porquería, un gigante con pies de barro, vamos).
> Y encima el ejército ruso empieza a dar síntomas de que está reclutando personal de milicias paco recien formadas, lo cual no indica nada bueno en su favor...



Por varias razones:

- Inferioridad numérica. Por muy bueno que sea tu ejército, no puedes meterte en un pueblo rodeado de trincheras llenas de tíos armados y minas, eso es un suicidio militar seas China o Vanuatu.
- Rusia ha planteado esta invasión en slow mode. Ir afianzando poco a poco posiciones, con apoyo de artillería y aire. Se barren las defensas de una zona, y se entra con infantería. Lo de toda la vida de dios.

Yo lo veo de otra forma, demasiado están aguantando los rusos todo ese frente de cientos de km, sin que los ukros no recuperen terreno alguno. A mí me parece increíble la verdad. Están manteniendo a ralla cualquier contraofensiva ukraniana, y a la vez siguen avanzando y conquistado pueblos. Todo esto con muchísima menos tropa en el terreno.

Rusia no ha metido ni el 10% de todo su potencial militar en ucrania. De ahí lo de operación militar. Sin embargo esto les está sirviendo para probar multitud de tácticas y armamento. También a la OTAN.

Creo que los que partís de estas premisas, no os dais cuenta de la dificultad que tiene una guerra moderna. Creéis que con tener mejor tecnología y armamento se gana rápido y no. Si no pregúntales a los yankees lo mal que lo pasaron en afganistán o en irak, que tuvieron que irse del país sin poder pacificarlo, y hoy ahí tienes a los talibanes haciendo lo que les sale de los huevos.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ah, ahora Rusia bombardea por error escuelas, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, teatros, etc y ocupa una central atómica desde donde ataca al pueblo ucraniano?
> Putos terroristas de mierda, mira bien lo que dices.



Por error no. La mayoría son objetivos militares. Rusia no tiene la culpa de que los ukros utilicen escudos humanos para resistir.

Es completamente legítimo. Si conquistas una central atómica, puedes atacar desde ella perfectamente. De ahí la importancia estratégica de tomarla, los enemigos saben que no pueden atacarla, pero que pueden ser atacados.

Una conquista importantísima por parte de los spetznaz lo de la central de zaphorizie desde luego. Poco se ha hablado de ello.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Ago 2022)

__





¿Quién va a respetar a Rusia y a Putin a nivel militar después de esto?


Los bombardeos en Crimea totalmente normalizados (ya ni es noticia) y sin respuesta rusa, hace años sería impensable que Putin fuera meado de esa forma en su propio territorio, los sabotajes en Belgorod y la zona sur oriental rusa lo mismo. Ataques en los aeropuertos del vasallo bielorruso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Rusos confirmando que el dueño del canal Grey Zone Telegram murió en Popasna con los demás wagnerianos.

Gray Zone era la fábrica de desinformación rusa de la que 
@amnesty
obtenía sus relatos sobre los prisioneros de guerra de UKR.

@amnesty
empujando narrativas directamente de Wagner. Loco.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> - Inferioridad numérica. Por muy bueno que sea tu ejército, no puedes meterte en un pueblo rodeado de trincheras llenas de tíos armados y minas, eso es un suicidio militar seas China o Vanuatu.
> - Rusia ha planteado esta invasión en slow mode. Ir afianzando poco a poco posiciones, con apoyo de artillería y aire. Se barren las defensas de una zona, y se entra con infantería. Lo de toda la vida de dios.



Esto mismo es aplicable a cómo está contraatacando ahora Ucrania. Además es clavado literalmente. Por eso no entiendo que lo critique cuando lo hacen los ucranianos y lo alabe cuando lo hacen los rusos.
De hecho es hasta lógico en el caso ucraniano que vayan tan lentos debido a la falta de medios y de soldados profesionales que padecen.
Por eso no entiendo que lo alabe en un caso y lo critique en otro.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo lo veo de otra forma, demasiado están aguantando los rusos todo ese frente de cientos de km, sin que los ukros no recuperen terreno alguno. A mí me parece increíble la verdad. Están manteniendo a ralla cualquier contraofensiva ukraniana, y a la vez siguen avanzando y conquistado pueblos. Todo esto con muchísima menos tropa en el terreno.



Repito lo que dije antes y creo que en parte me dio la razón. Tienen menos tropa en número de hombres, pero no en soldados profesionales. Y no se puede comparar a un soldado profesional con un miliciano en ningún aspecto, y máxime hoy en día.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

NEcesario el VisaBan


----------



## Tusade (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> - Rusia ha planteado esta invasión en slow mode. Ir afianzando poco a poco posiciones, con apoyo de artillería y aire. Se barren las defensas de una zona, y se entra con infantería. Lo de toda la vida de dios.



¿Y la batalla de Kiev a toda prisa? ¿Eso también formaba parte del "slow mode"?

Alguien debería haberle dicho a Hitler que la invasión a Polonia y Francia debería haberlas hecho también en "slow mode". Pues todo el mundo sabe que una guerra de desgaste (perdón, una "operación militar especial") es fácil y barata de mantener 

Madre mía como están las cabezas follarrusas. ¿Por qué eres follarruso, pura curiosidad? Y no me digas que eres "neutral", que sabes que es mentira porque deseas que Ucrania se rinda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia no ha metido ni el 10% de todo su potencial militar en ucrania. De ahí lo de operación militar. Sin embargo esto les está sirviendo para probar multitud de tácticas y armamento. También a la OTAN.
> Creo que los que partís de estas premisas, no os dais cuenta de la dificultad que tiene una guerra moderna. Creéis que con tener mejor tecnología y armamento se gana rápido y no. Si no pregúntales a los yankees lo mal que lo pasaron en afganistán o en irak, que tuvieron que irse del país sin poder pacificarlo, y hoy ahí tienes a los talibanes haciendo lo que les sale de los huevos.



Respecto a lo de el 10%, le recuerdo que varios militares profesionales en este foro, que defienden a veces a diferentes bandos, lo han comentado. Hoy en día si un ejército dispone de 100.000 hombres (por poner un ejemplo) en realidad combatientes de 1ª línea serán 20.000, el resto se encargan de labores logísticas, administrativas, vigilancia de retaguardia, mecánicas, médicas, etc. Por lo tanto, del potencial bélico del ejército ruso éste ha entrado con un porcentaje de soldados muy elevado y encima está teniendo unas bajas en ese porcentaje muy grandes, de tropa además profesional que es muy difícil de sustituir.
Por último si que me doy cuenta de la dificuktad de la guerra moderna. Para nada el hecho de tener mejor armamento implica que se gane rápido. Le animo a que mire algún post mío de los primeros días de la invasión y verá que yo siempre considero un aspecto clave en muchas guerras modernas que es la insurgencia y que ha supuesto verdaderas derrotas de ejércitos mucho mejores, como los yanquis o los chinos en Vietnam, por ejemplo, los rusos y yanquis en Afganistán, mismo ejemplo que usted menciona, o, si nos vamos a la IIGM, los mismos alemanes en la invasion de la URSS (y además en las mismas zonas de combate que ahora).
Considero que los ucranianos están luchando muy bien de esa forma y que a los rusos les está pasando lo mismo que a los yanquis o alemanes en los ejemplos anteriores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

muy interesante


----------



## Ricardiano (16 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esta cuenta es bastante buena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene publicado este artículo que es un resumen bastante parecido al que ya hemos comentado anteriormente por aquí. 









Beating the Russian Enemy - From a Former Navy Seal - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


In February 2022, Russian President Vladimir Putin and his generals invaded Ukraine with the best of… - Aug. 14, 2022. By Chuck Pfarrer




www.kyivpost.com





Con alguna info más que curiosa:



> Today, *almost half of the world’s Stinger missiles are in eastern Ukraine*; and these man-portable air-defense systems (MANPADS) have checkmated Russia’s close air support and frontal aviation. Added to that, *20 percent of the world’s supply of Javelin missiles are in the same battlespace*. More than a third of Russian main battle tank losses have resulted from Russian crews simply abandoning their vehicles and walking away. They know exactly what a Javelin can do.



Y con unas conclusiones muy parecidas a las que muchos foreros han llegado hace tiempo en este hilo.



> Forced to fight front and rear, distracted and attacked on all sides, Russian morale will continue to deteriorate. *When Russia’s logistical lines are stretched to breaking point and combat effectiveness has reached its nadir, Ukraine will unleash hardy offensives. The first blow may come in Kherson, or it may fall elsewhere, but the offensive will come*....
> 
> This war will not end soon. Russian and Ukrainian losses will continue. *And make no mistake – Putin will not suddenly realize the error of his ways and pursue peace. He must be defeated on the battlefield.
> 
> And right now, that defeat is more possible than ever.*


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Esto mismo es aplicable a cómo está contraatacando ahora Ucrania. Además es clavado literalmente. Por eso no entiendo que lo critique cuando lo hacen los ucranianos y lo alabe cuando lo hacen los rusos.
> De hecho es hasta lógico en el caso ucraniano que vayan tan lentos debido a la falta de medios y de soldados profesionales que padecen.
> Por eso no entiendo que lo alabe en un caso y lo critique en otro.



Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Los rusos con el triple menos de efectivos están logrando mantener un frente de cientos de km, mientras que los ukros siguen atrincherados en modo defensivo sin recuperar territorio ocupado.

Solo por tropa ya deberían de haber logrado recuperar ciertas ciudades y zonas. Y a los ukros no les faltan medios ni de cola, tienen cheque en blanco de la OTAN, no nos confudamos. Otra cosa es que no sepan utilizarlo y sea destruido o llegue tarde.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Repito lo que dije antes y creo que en parte me dio la razón. Tienen menos tropa en número de hombres, pero no en soldados profesionales. Y no se puede comparar a un soldado profesional con un miliciano en ningún aspecto, y máxime hoy en día.



No se yo eh, entre las filas rusas hay mucho voluntario y mucho miliciano del donbass también.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> ¿Y la batalla de Kiev a toda prisa? ¿Eso también formaba parte del "slow mode"?
> 
> Alguien debería haberle dicho a Hitler que la invasión a Polonia y Francia debería haberlas hecho también en "slow mode". Pues todo el mundo sabe que una guerra de desgaste (perdón, una "operación militar especial") es fácil y barata de mantener
> 
> Madre mía como están las cabezas follarrusas. ¿Por qué eres follarruso, pura curiosidad? Y no me digas que eres "neutral", que sabes que es mentira porque deseas que Ucrania se rinda.



En Kiev no hubo batalla alguna.

Soy neutral porque no me afecta en nada, pero prefiero que Rusia gane.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

es cuestion de tiempo de que el kremlin derrame sangre bielorusa


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Los rusos con el triple menos de efectivos están logrando mantener un frente de cientos de km, mientras que los ukros siguen atrincherados en modo defensivo sin recuperar territorio ocupado.
> 
> Solo por tropa ya deberían de haber logrado recuperar ciertas ciudades y zonas. Y a los ukros no les faltan medios ni de cola, tienen cheque en blanco de la OTAN, no nos confudamos. Otra cosa es que no sepan utilizarlo y sea destruido o llegue tarde.



Vamos a ver, si a usted (supongo que no es militar) o a mi nos dan un Leopard, o una artillería autopropulsada, ¿la sabríamos ulilizar? Está claro que no, y mucho menos usarla en equipo con otros miembros, para eso necesitaríamos formación. Luego qué mas nos da que nos den nosequé, si no sabemos usarlo.
Y respecto al cheque en blanco, ¿de cuántas unidades hablamos? Porque lo habitual es que den 5, 8, 10. Vamos, mierdecilla. Es más, creo que lo dan un poco para ver cómo se desempeñan dichos equipos en combate. O sea, efectivamente, no nos confundamos, el apoyo que están dando es irrisorio, y aún así están aguantando... Y encima con personal formado en 1 hora y milicianos paco...
Los medios, lo repito y creo que incluso usted lo comentó más veces, los tenían y todavía tienen los rusos, pero poco a poco se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla, y creo, en mi opinión desde el final de la barra del bar, que es evidente.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Respecto a lo de el 10%, le recuerdo que varios militares profesionales en este foro, que defienden a veces a diferentes bandos, lo han comentado. Hoy en día si un ejército dispone de 100.000 hombres (por poner un ejemplo) en realidad combatientes de 1ª línea serán 20.000, el resto se encargan de labores logísticas, administrativas, vigilancia de retaguardia, mecánicas, médicas, etc. Por lo tanto, del potencial bélico del ejército ruso éste ha entrado con un porcentaje de soldados muy elevado y encima está teniendo unas bajas en ese porcentaje muy grandes, de tropa además profesional que es muy difícil de sustituir.
> Por último si que me doy cuenta de la dificuktad de la guerra moderna. Para nada el hecho de tener mejor armamento implica que se gane rápido. Le animo a que mire algún post mío de los primeros días de la invasión y verá que yo siempre considero un aspecto clave en muchas guerras modernas que es la insurgencia y que ha supuesto verdaderas derrotas de ejércitos mucho mejores, como los yanquis o los chinos en Vietnam, por ejemplo, los rusos y yanquis en Afganistán, mismo ejemplo que usted menciona, o, si nos vamos a la IIGM, los mismos alemanes en la invasion de la URSS (y además en las mismas zonas de combate que ahora).
> Considero que los ucranianos están luchando muy bien de esa forma y que a los rusos les está pasando lo mismo que a los yanquis o alemanes en los ejemplos anteriores.



No lo sé con cifras exactas, pero ya te digo que el grueso de la tropa del ejército ruso ni de coña está en ukrania, está en la frontera con china principalmente, que es donde tienen todas las bases principales los rusos. A ukrania han mandado a mucho checheno, voluntarios y tropa militar de la frontera oeste. Además de las milicias del donbass que llevan siendo reforzadas por Rusia durante una década.

Cuando vea a los ukranianos recuperar territorio relevante, te daré la razón. Hasta ahora el predominio y superioridad ruso sobre el territorio que han ocupado es evidente. No hay forma de que metan mano en Kherson, ni en Enhergodar ni en el frente del donbass. En ningún lado. De nada vale resistir si luego no atacas.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se yo eh, entre las filas rusas hay mucho voluntario y mucho miliciano del donbass también.



Sí, pero yo no los considero soldados rusos, son más bien aliados o colaboradores (como por ejemplo los chechenos), cosa que tampoco, por cierto hacen los propios rusos ya que ni siquiera los computan en sus bajas


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (16 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Algo que no se comento en su momento es que banearon al puto calvodemierda ya ven si se reporta insistentemente Twitter los manda una temporada a la nevera gracias a todos los que aplicaron boton reporte con el calvodemierda, felicitaciones a todo los que reportaron al puto calvo twitter lo mando de vacaciones Daniel Estulin al carajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la pirada esa le molestan los "nazis" sin son de Ucrania si son de Wagner son buenos o algo.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tusade (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Kiev no hubo batalla alguna.
> 
> Soy neutral porque no me afecta en nada, pero prefiero que Rusia gane.



Claro que no hubo ninguna batalla. Hubo una "finta"  Y el Mosca su hundió por una ensaladilla rusa que se le fue de las manos al cocinero 

¿Algo más?


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Tiene publicado este artículo que es un resumen bastante parecido al que ya hemos comentado anteriormente por aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy de acuerdo, lo que los plazos, nos vamos a un año vista, es mucho tiempo, esta claro ya solo queda la solución militar. Rusia debe perder no puede haber una solución negociada.

Todo esto me recuerda a la decisión de Churchill (ver el instante más oscuro). Llegados a este punto las palabras de Churchill son de igual utilidad.


"Seguiremos adelante y lucharemos hasta el final, aquí o donde sea, y si tiene que acabarse esta isla nuestra, que acabe solo cuando cada uno de nosotros esté ahogándose en su propia sangre”










El Churchill que ganó una guerra desplegando palabras en el campo de batalla


Es, por decir lo menos, una visión problemática de alguien a quien sólo se concede la epopeya. 'El instante más oscuro' (Crítica), de Anthony McCarten, el libro en el que se basa la película homónima que se estrena este fin de semana, retrata un Churchill vacilante peor con un sentido prodigioso...




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Las perversas mentes de los analistas de inteligencia ucranianos no dejan de poner nuevas emboscadas para el soldado ruso. Ahora con los cagaderos-trampa.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Respecto a lo de el 10%, le recuerdo que varios militares profesionales en este foro, que defienden a veces a diferentes bandos, lo han comentado. Hoy en día si un ejército dispone de 100.000 hombres (por poner un ejemplo) en realidad combatientes de 1ª línea serán 20.000, el resto se encargan de labores logísticas, administrativas, vigilancia de retaguardia, mecánicas, médicas, etc. Por lo tanto, del potencial bélico del ejército ruso éste ha entrado con un porcentaje de soldados muy elevado y encima está teniendo unas bajas en ese porcentaje muy grandes, de tropa además profesional que es muy difícil de sustituir.
> Por último si que me doy cuenta de la dificuktad de la guerra moderna. Para nada el hecho de tener mejor armamento implica que se gane rápido. Le animo a que mire algún post mío de los primeros días de la invasión y verá que yo siempre considero un aspecto clave en muchas guerras modernas que es la insurgencia y que ha supuesto verdaderas derrotas de ejércitos mucho mejores, como los yanquis o los chinos en Vietnam, por ejemplo, los rusos y yanquis en Afganistán, mismo ejemplo que usted menciona, o, si nos vamos a la IIGM, los mismos alemanes en la invasion de la URSS (y además en las mismas zonas de combate que ahora).
> Considero que los ucranianos están luchando muy bien de esa forma y que a los rusos les está pasando lo mismo que a los yanquis o alemanes en los ejemplos anteriores.



Perdón por el momento "abuelo batallitas" pero se suele olvidar que los alemanes tuvieron uno de los frentes más duros en guerra contra guerrilleros/partisanos en Yugoslavia.

Aparte es un hecho, no exacto ni lineal, que según las guerrillas van ganando terreno, experiencia y recursos, estas suelen dejar de ser unidades pequeñas para ir aumentando gradualmente tamaño y complejidad.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ves? por este hilo ya lo estábamos dudando y teníamos serias dudas sobre la utilidad, ya que afirmábamos convencidos de que era una estación de TV o Radio comercial...
> 
> Este hilo sobre la guerra es el mejor con mucha diferencia!
> Mal que les pese a algunos...



Me autocito: Según he averigudo, en dicha "estacion de radio-TV" se albergaba un BSS "Border Surveillance System" que viene a ser como un espía bien visual bien por radar que detecta movimientos incluso a larga distancia. 
De ahí que estuviese intentando pasar desapercibido maquillándolo de lo que no es.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si a usted (supongo que no es militar) o a mi nos dan un Leopard, o una artillería autopropulsada, ¿la sabríamos ulilizar? Está claro que no, y mucho menos usarla en equipo con otros miembros, para eso necesitaríamos formación. Luego qué mas nos da que nos den nosequé, si no sabemos usarlo.
> Y respecto al cheque en blanco, ¿de cuántas unidades hablamos? Porque lo habitual es que den 5, 8, 10. Vamos, mierdecilla. Es más, creo que lo dan un poco para ver cómo se desempeñan dichos equipos en combate. O sea, efectivamente, no nos confundamos, el apoyo que están dando es irrisorio, y aún así están aguantando... Y encima con personal formado en 1 hora y milicianos paco...
> Los medios, lo repito y creo que incluso usted lo comentó más veces, los tenían y todavía tienen los rusos, pero poco a poco se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla, y creo, en mi opinión desde el final de la barra del bar, que es evidente.



Vuelvo a lo mismo, lo que marcará esa ''vuelta a la tortilla'' son los mapas y el territorio controlado por uno u otro bando. No tiene vuelta de hoja. Llevamos 6 meses donde ukrania no ha recuperado nada de territorio ocupado por los rusos.

Entiendo que sea muy tentador ponerse del lado del débil y heroizarlo para alimentar el relato de la resistencia espartana, pero una guerra no es eso, una guerra es la suma de millones de decisiones tácticas, y el resultado final se plasma en la apropiación del territorio, punto pelota. 

Hezpaña perdió cuba, eso es lo que importa. Y los USA se quedaron con ese territorio, eso es lo que cuenta en la historia. La intrahistoria asociada a la guerra es irrelevante, porque es una lucha de egos propagandística . Es más, si Rusia se queda con lo que controla hoy y se firma la paz, la propaganda cuckcidental seguirá diciendo lo mismo, ''que héroes los ukranianos que han resistido y blabla'', para no hablar de lo fundamental, que Rusia les ha birlado 1/3 de su país.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Sí, pero yo no los considero soldados rusos, son más bien aliados o colaboradores (como por ejemplo los chechenos), cosa que tampoco, por cierto hacen los propios rusos ya que ni siquiera los computan en sus bajas



Eso no es correcto. Los chechenos son soldados rusos 100%. Otro tema es que vayan más por libre, pero Kadyrov está a las órdenes de Putin, pero totalmente vamos.
Es más, muchos voluntarios rusos antes de ir al frente, van a campos de entrenamiento chechenos a recibir instrucción.


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> una guerra es la suma de millones de decisiones



Miles de millones, McChufli. Miles de millones de decisiones tácticas por segundo en el caso de Putin. No sé si sabías que es un increíble ajedrecista y fue cabo primera en la KGB.


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

Se les acortan las vacaciones a los orcos. Y que recen no sea que los ruskis les tiren un Tochka para intentar culpar a los ucranianos otra vez.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Claro que no hubo ninguna batalla. Hubo una "finta"  Y el Mosca su hundió por una ensaladilla rusa que se le fue de las manos al cocinero
> 
> ¿Algo más?



Sí, tampoco hubo destrucción alguna de 100 columnas rusas, puesto que esas mismas divisiones se fueron al frente del donbass y al sur.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Miles de millones, McChufli. Miles de millones de decisiones tácticas por segundo en el caso de Putin. No sé si sabías que es un increíble ajedrecista y fue cabo primera en la KGB.



Además de Doctorado en Ciencias Químicas.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Creo empieza a haber saboteofobia en Rusia... El FSB anunció que saboteadores ucranianos habían volado las líneas eléctricas conectadas a la planta de energía nuclear de Kursk. Al parecer volaron 6 torres de líneas eléctricas de alto voltaje.


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

Ojo que McChufli, Mr 20%, nos trae información importante que seguro no habéis notado. 

Hasta ahora, el gran hanalista McChufli, nos contaba con gran insistencia que Rusia había usado el 20% de su poder militar. 



McNulty dijo:


> Rusia está usando un 20% de su capacidad de destrucción total, podrían convertir cada ciudad ucraniana en un Mariupol.





McNulty dijo:


> No creo que tengan ni la posibilidad de defenderse en condiciones frente al oso ruso, el cual está usando, el 20% de su poder militar.





McNulty dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia ha utilizado el 20% de su capacidad militar total, yo no veo nada de ese ridículo que dicen los follaotans. Esto yo creo que a Rusia le ha venido de lujo para probar cosas nuevas para futuras guerras que se puedan dar.





McNulty dijo:


> Aunque es mentira lo que apuntas, los rusos siguen destrozando a día de hoy al ejército ucraniano+ayuda occidental usando el 20% de toda su capacidad militar.





McNulty dijo:


> Recuerdo que Rusia entró con 200k hombres atacando frente a los 700k ucranianos defensores, y está utilizando el 20% de su capacidad destructiva total para no matar civiles.



Pero hoy nos sorprende diciendo que no están usando ni el 10%:



McNulty dijo:


> Rusia no ha metido ni el 10% de todo su potencial militar en ucrania. De ahí lo de operación militar. Sin embargo esto les está sirviendo para probar multitud de tácticas y armamento.



Señores, McChufli es el hanalista más serio de este subforo. Por lo tanto leyendo entre líneas, la conclusión a la que llego es que el ejército ruso ha duplicado su tamaño en las últimas 3 semanas!!

Ahora sí que la HOTAN está perdida.


----------



## Visrul (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso no es correcto. Los chechenos son soldados rusos 100%. Otro tema es que vayan más por libre, pero Kadyrov está a las órdenes de Putin, pero totalmente vamos.
> Es más, muchos voluntarios rusos antes de ir al frente, van a campos de entrenamiento chechenos a recibir instrucción.



Yo me refiero a parte integrante del ejército ruso como tal. Siempre se las tiene en cuenta como tropas dependientes de Kadyrov, no como tropas integradas en el ejército regular ruso.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por error no. La mayoría son objetivos militares. Rusia no tiene la culpa de que los ukros utilicen escudos humanos para resistir.
> 
> Es completamente legítimo. Si conquistas una central atómica, puedes atacar desde ella perfectamente. De ahí la importancia estratégica de tomarla, los enemigos saben que no pueden atacarla, pero que pueden ser atacados.
> 
> Una conquista importantísima por parte de los spetznaz lo de la central de zaphorizie desde luego. Poco se ha hablado de ello.



Primero dices que Rusia bombardea por error escuelas hospitales viviendas parques infantiles maternidades teatros etc. Ahora dices que no. Pues ponte de acuerdo contigo mismo. 
Dices que bombardear arsenales y bases de aviación son objetivos de mierda y que no hay huevos... 
Creo que tienes una confusión mental importante.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ojo que McChufli, Mr 20%, nos trae información importante que seguro no habéis notado.
> 
> Hasta ahora, el gran hanalista McChufli, nos contaba con gran insistencia que Rusia había usado el 20% de su poder militar.
> 
> ...



Con tal de no discutir en serio, te vas por la ramas. Cuantos años tienes subnormalof ?

20% es el territorio que controlan, no el ejército ruso .


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Yo me refiero a parte integrante del ejército ruso como tal. Siempre se las tiene en cuenta como tropas dependientes de Kadyrov, no como tropas integradas en el ejército regular ruso.



No es correcto. Chechenia es un provincia rusa más, y obedece al mando ruso.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Además de Doctorado en Ciencias Químicas.



En efecto, sus trabajos en Po210 son legendarios.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Primero dices que Rusia bombardea por error escuelas hospitales viviendas parques infantiles maternidades teatros etc. Ahora dices que no. Pues ponte de acuerdo contigo mismo.
> Dices que bombardear arsenales y bases de aviación son objetivos de mierda y que no hay huevos...
> Creo que tienes una confusión mental importante.



No veo la contradicción.

Pongamos de ejemplo a tu amado Israel. Hay veces que se carga niños palestinos, dirías que es intención del gobierno israelí asesinar niños? Pues no. Los palestinos como sabes usan niños y civiles como escudos humanos, lo mismito que los ukranianos. En la guerra vale todo.

Son objetivos mediocres por comparanción, mientras tu empiezas a destruir arsenales, rusia ya te ha destruido 200.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con los superHIMARS pueden hacerlo, porque no lo hacen? Porque no hay huevos. Al oso ruso no hay que cabrearle, seguís sin entender lo fundamental.



Qué dijo Putin? Qué no hay huevos?
No, si es como piensas tú y los de tu cría: huevos es bombardear una maternidad como hicieron los rusos en Ucrania.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, ya que carrancas ha vuelto a su modo frenético habitual:


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué dijo Putin? Qué no hay huevos?
> No, si es como piensas tú y los de tu cría: huevos es bombardear una maternidad como hicieron los rusos en Ucrania.



De algo tienen que servir los billones de ayuda militar de USA.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los palestinos como sabes usan niños y civiles como escudos humanos, lo mismito que los ukranianos. En la guerra vale todo.



Israel presentó todas las pruebas cada vez que bombardeó objetivos civiles usados con fines militares. Rusia no, sólo cacarea.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De algo tienen que servir los billones de ayuda militar de USA.



Decías que no había huevos, ahí tienes huevos.
Y la bajada de pantalones de Rusia también ahí la tienes.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De algo tienen que servir los billones de ayuda militar de USA.



Por lo menos vemos el resultado final de lo gastado. En Rusia, por ejemplo, el desorbitado (literalmente) incremento de presupuesto militar ha ido a:


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Decías que no había huevos, ahí tienes huevos.
> Y la bajada de pantalones de Rusia también ahí la tienes.



Nah.

Huevos por ejemplo es reconquistar Kherson.
Arrebatarle con tropa a los rusos la central de zhaporizie
Bombardear a pelo ciudades de civiles rusos

El mando ukraniano sabe perfectamente que no puede entrar en confrontación directa con los rusos. Por tanto se dedican a objetivos mediocres con HIMARS, drones y poco más.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah.
> 
> Huevos por ejemplo es reconquistar Kherson.
> Arrebatarle con tropa a los rusos la central de zhaporizie
> ...



Decías que atacar a Rusia era tener huevos. Qué te pasó ahora, quieres más?
Jajajaja.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Shoigú también ha adelantado que Moscú tendrá que llevar a cabo un cambio en sus políticas de seguridad en la región del Báltico y el Ártico tras la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. 
- Esa tampoco la vieron venir...


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Los estúpidos rusos decidieron colocar un almacenamiento masivo de artillería y municiones justo en el centro de la infraestructura ferroviaria de Crimea.

Ucrania solo tenía que golpear la cosa para matar la avalancha de armas en el sur de Ucrania, destruir MUCHAS municiones rusas y paralizar las operaciones ferroviarias rusas en Crimea.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Decías que atacar a Rusia era tener huevos. Qué te pasó ahora, quieres más?
> Jajajaja.



De que te sirve atacar una puta antena, si tienes 4 provincias ocupadas por los rusos? Pregunto. No será mejor recuperar lo perdido?

Es como lo de la isla de la serpiente. Buah, los ukros han recuperado una islote perdido en el mar negro, vaya giro brvtal de los acontecimientos.  Más moral que el alcoyano.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De que te sirve atacar una puta antena, si tienes 4 provincias ocupadas por los rusos? Pregunto. No será mejor recuperar lo perdido?
> 
> Es como lo de la isla de la serpiente. Buah, los ukros han recuperado una islote perdido en el mar negro, vaya giro brvtal de los acontecimientos.  Más moral que el alcoyano.



Debe ser cosa de las casualidades esas de la vida que fue reconquistar el islote y poder exportar grano. Pero nada, igual son manías mías, como que ese islote sin valor parece que tuvo mucho interés para los rusos en su momento, que en los primeros días hasta enviaron al Moska. Huy, perdón, no quería hundir, quiero decir herir sensibilidades.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Debe ser cosa de las casualidades esas de la vida que fue reconquistar el islote y poder exportar grano. Pero nada, igual son manías mías, como que ese islote sin valor parece que tuvo mucho interés para los rusos en su momento, que en los primeros días hasta enviaron al Moska. Huy, perdón, no quería hundir, quiero decir herir sensibilidades.



Pero a nivel militar que relevancia tuvo? Ninguna. Además los ukros siguen teniendo Odessa, que es la vía de salida principal del grano ukraniano.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a nivel militar que relevancia tuvo? Ninguna. Además los ukros siguen teniendo Odessa, que es la vía de salida principal del grano ukraniano.



Pregúntaselo a quienes se esforzaron tanto por conquistarla los primeros días y luego intentar mantenerla


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a quienes se esforzaron tanto por conquistarla los primeros días y luego intentar mantenerla



Los rusos estaban ocupados en objetivos más importanes, como en limpiar severodonestk y lysichansk.


----------



## ELVR (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los rusos estaban ocupados en objetivos más importanes, como en limpiar severodonestk y lysichansk.



Claro por eso no la conquistaron. Fue en un universo paralelo parece.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Lol... Los rusos son ahora la víctima en Ucrania.

He estado esperando que llegue esta narrativa.

Solo espere un par de meses cuando Ucrania los haya masacrado a todos.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De que te sirve atacar una puta antena, si tienes 4 provincias ocupadas por los rusos? Pregunto. No será mejor recuperar lo perdido?
> 
> Es como lo de la isla de la serpiente. Buah, los ukros han recuperado una islote perdido en el mar negro, vaya giro brvtal de los acontecimientos.  Más moral que el alcoyano.



Cada uno tiene su estrategia y sus tiempos. Te reitero que se te escapa un detalle: Ucrania ha construido la fundación de su país gracias a Zelensky y en Rusia continúa el colapso de la URRSS. 
Es lo que se llama ajedrez, recuerdas?


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

En #Lisichansk , las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron el antiguo edificio de la SBU, donde los invasores organizaron su cuartel general.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Ago 2022)

USA no ha logrado solucionar el problema logístico de municiones del Dombass - Lo que ocasiona que los cochinones mantengan la iniciativa - Se requieren mas municiones de artillería y mas radares contra batería pero especialmente las municiones 

Lo de Alemania y los Pzh 2000 puede ser sabotaje deliberadamente dañaron los sistemas para que se amellaran aparte que los estuvieron retrasando por meses su envió, Alemania esta por debajo de cuerda con los cochinones, alemania ha hecho todo lo posible por ayudar a los cochinones genocidas 

Esta fuente no es muy buena pero indica que hay rumores que los cochinones genocidas se están comenzando a cansar y quieren buscar una formula de negociación 








Close Putin ally and Kremlin insider in secret bid to end bloody Ukraine war


Senior officials and members of President Vladimir Putin's elite are said to be "panicking" and want to negotiate in a bid to end the bloody war in Ukraine, experts claim




www.mirror.co.uk





Están buscando un acuerdo que le permita conseguir al menos una parte de lo que invadieron desde Febrero del 2022


----------



## paconan (16 Ago 2022)

El pastor de renos mintiendo como un bellaco

"Los HIMARS durante la operación especial se vuelven a pintar en las batallas, no tuvieron un impacto significativo en la situación", dijo el Ministro de Defensa de Rusia Shoigu.



El pastor de renos enumera la lista de estados amigos de Rusia , lo mejorcito
Shoigu enumeró los estados amigos de Rusia. Así que aquí están nuestros amigos en el mundo: 
Burundi 
Guinea 
Camerún 
Malí 
Sudán 
Uganda 
Chad 
Etiopía 
Sudáfrica 
Gracias, Shoigu, todo está claro.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Un récord de 38.000 autos cruzaron el puente de Crimea ayer, el valor de los residentes de una ciudad entera. Informes de un gran tráfico que sale de la península hacia Rusia, y eso fue antes de que más explosiones sacudieran una base aérea y un depósito de municiones hoy.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (16 Ago 2022)

Después de lo de hoy, colas en la estación de Sinferopol...


9A


----------



## HelpAviation (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Ago 2022)

Algunos se van a poner las botas, la corrupción en el ejercito es brutal



Rusia arroja 500.000 millones de rublos a la producción de armas tras las mayores pérdidas desde Afganistán en Ucrania La cantidad, que equivale a 6 presupuestos anuales de la región de Ulyanovsk y 20 presupuestos anuales de Kalmykia, se envía a plantas de defensa.
Россия бросает 500 млрд рублей на производство оружия после крупнейших с Афганистана потерь в Украине - The Moscow Times на русском


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

¿De q cojones están hecho los cigarros rusos? Vaya destrozo


----------



## wireless1980 (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De que te sirve atacar una puta antena, si tienes 4 provincias ocupadas por los rusos? Pregunto. No será mejor recuperar lo perdido?
> 
> Es como lo de la isla de la serpiente. Buah, los ukros han recuperado una islote perdido en el mar negro, vaya giro brvtal de los acontecimientos.  Más moral que el alcoyano.



Creo que no entiendes lo que supone para el desembarco en Odesa que Rusia pretendía. Parece que no tienes mucha idea en general de este asunto.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2022)

Estonia eliminó hoy un infame monumento soviético en honor al Ejército Rojo.

Los rusos se manifestaron en torno a él en las últimas semanas, protestando por los planes para eliminarlo.

El tanque T-34 estaba ubicado en Narva y tenía su cañón apuntando simbólicamente hacia el oeste.

Estonia tuvo suficiente.


----------



## Ricardiano (16 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pero esto que es!

De verdad que me cuesta creer que no es un sketch. Solo faltan los diálogos. 

- !Boom!
- Anda, ya está Dimitri exagerando.
- Venga Dimitri, no me seas maricón y levántate. 
- No, que me han jodido de verdad.
- Claro, claro, te lanzan una granadita y te vas al suelo. Pues no pensamos llevarte en brazos!
- Y si piensas que te vamos a enviar a la retaguardia lo llevas claro. 
- Que las lavadoras pesan!


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Después de lo de hoy, colas en la estación de Sinferopol...
> 
> 
> 9A



Fijo que van todos a tomar el tren a KIEV para pasearse por las nuevas tierras conquistadas.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cada uno tiene su estrategia y sus tiempos. Te reitero que se te escapa un detalle: Ucrania ha construido la fundación de su país gracias a Zelensky y en Rusia continúa el colapso de la URRSS.
> Es lo que se llama ajedrez, recuerdas?


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pero esto que es!
> 
> De verdad que me cuesta creer que no es un sketch. Solo faltan los diálogos.
> 
> ...



Parece que el primero lleva a un herido sobre los hombros.

EDIT 



EDIT Parece que es un video de 2016


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (16 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ahora mismo queda claro que los sistas S300 y S400 no sirven ni para matar moscas.



Básicamente son para derribar aviones de pasajeros. ¿Que sistema ruso fue el que derribo un avión ruso de guerra en Siria tras confundirlo con un F-16 Israelí?


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


>



Jajajaja, lo típico del mamapollato checheno. El meme.
​


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Básicamente son para derribar aviones de pasajeros. ¿Que sistema ruso fue el que derribo un avión ruso de guerra en Siria tras confundirlo con un F-16 Israelí?



Un s200...trataron de hacer como aquel f16derribado por los servobosnios...
O sea lanzar el misil..apagar el radar...y pasando 5csegundos volver a encenderlo...
Pero claro.lo f16judios se habían movido y los sirios iluminaron al avión ruso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

que se lo pidan a putler digo yo



Dr Polux dijo:


> Lol... Los rusos son ahora la víctima en Ucrania.
> 
> He estado esperando que llegue esta narrativa.
> 
> Solo espere un par de meses cuando Ucrania los haya masacrado a todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

Putin, el khan pederasta


*******ATENCIÓN ESTE ES UN HILO NO LIDER FRIENDLY, LOS DEL MAMAPOLLATO DEL DIVINO PUTIN PONGANSE A CUBIERTO. NO ENTREN, NO LEAN, NO PIENSEN, PERMANEZCAN A SALVO. HAGAN 2 MINUTOS DE ODIO A EL GOLDSTEIN MAU Y PURIFIQUENSE. LA TESIS MERECE TODA LA CREDIBILIDAD DADO QUE EL UNICO MODO DE QUE YELTSIN...




www.burbuja.info







JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, lo típico del mamapollato checheno. El meme.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158470​


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## duncan (16 Ago 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse no os vaya a dar algo:









El peor temor de Putin se está haciendo realidad: Ucrania está ganando terreno. – Galaxia Militar


Una actualización compartida por el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos ha revelado algunas noticias positivas para las fuerzas ucranianas, describiendo una serie de avances logrados tanto en el norte como en el sur de Ucrania




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Ago 2022)

Ridículo de la prensa rusa.De especular con 5 escenarios de repartirse Ucrania (marzo) a especular sobre cómo atacará Ucrania en Kherson, 3 escenarios


Qué pensarán los lectores del Pravda? Al final se cumplirá el adagio de "Se puede engañar a....." https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/un-militar-en-pravda-presenta-5-escenarios-para-la-guerra-1-caldera-2-perla-del-mar-3-herradura-4-gran-seccion-5-vamos-hasta-el-final.1736019/ Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa??


Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace siglos cuando siempre ha sido una región de Rusia Están haciendo crecer que los ucranianos odian a los rusos cuando la inmensa mayoría son rusos Cuándo empiecen salir las imágenes del pueblo ucraniano saliendo a recibir a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## legal (16 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Perdón por el momento "abuelo batallitas" pero se suele olvidar que los alemanes tuvieron uno de los frentes más duros en guerra contra guerrilleros/partisanos en Yugoslavia.
> 
> Aparte es un hecho, no exacto ni lineal, que según las guerrillas van ganando terreno, experiencia y recursos, estas suelen dejar de ser unidades pequeñas para ir aumentando gradualmente tamaño y complejidad.



La partida de Juan Díaz "El empecinado" llegó a superar los 5.000 hombres, en la guerra de la Independencia contra el invasor francés.


----------



## pep007 (16 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Parece que el primero lleva a un herido sobre los hombros.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Jajaajaajja..., esta vez os habeis pasado cabrones!

La familia ha venido a ver que me pasaba....


Jjujaajauja... me parto..


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


>



Hay Tik-Tok?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

los típicos acelerónes para limpiar el catalizador


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>







¿Soy yo, o los ucranianos están intensificando el bombardeo diario?


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los típicos acelerónes para limpiar el catalizador



Las minas están resultando cruciales en la defensa de Ucrania. Y nadie habla de ellas. 

Lo hizo el general Mark Milley ante el Senado a primeros de Abril
Ukraine is effectively using landmines in war with Russia - U.S. general 
y que yo sepa nadie más. 

Hoy mismo Galileo twittea esto




Si la memoria no me falla en el último pack de ayuda americano se incluían minas antipersonales, ojo, sería una violación del Tratado de Ottawa del que es signatario el Estado ucraniano, pero supongo que después de lo de Bucha con Rusia minando casas de civiles...


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


>



Ese tipo de vehículos, como los enormes 8x8, eran para las guerras COIN otanicas, para patrullar desiertos en Iraq, Afganistán o Mali (salida poco gloriosa de los 3), pero en esta guerra no les veo mucho futuro.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusos confirmando que el dueño del canal Grey Zone Telegram murió en Popasna con los demás wagnerianos.
> 
> Gray Zone era la fábrica de desinformación rusa de la que
> @amnesty
> ...



Que se pudra lenta y eternamente en el infierno.
Belcebú!, a este elemento tratamiento especial.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

me parece que las que vemos pueden ser minas direccionales en accion





Walter Eucken dijo:


> Las minas están resultando cruciales en la defensa de Ucrania. Y nadie habla de ellas.
> 
> Lo hizo el general Mark Milley ante el Senado a primeros de Abril
> Ukraine is effectively using landmines in war with Russia - U.S. general
> ...


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me parece que las que vemos pueden ser minas direccionales en accion



Las alemanas están teniendo un rendimiento espectacular en relación a su escaso número pero me refiero sobre todo a las minas anti-tanque convencionales. Estoy seguro que constituyen el elemento clave de las fortificaciones ucranianas en el Donbass. Y lo fueron en los frentes de sumy- Járkov.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los típicos acelerónes para limpiar el catalizador





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me parece que las que vemos pueden ser minas direccionales en accion




Si te fijas bien en el primer video se ve como una mina direccional se activa, y falla en alcanzar al BMP. Es brutal la velocidad de vuelo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Ago 2022)

quizas sea la clave en que el frente se mantenga estable cerca de donets ciudad y que traes caer popasna el avance orco se precipitara; zonas muy minadas



Walter Eucken dijo:


> Las alemanas están teniendo un rendimiento espectacular en relación a su escaso número pero me refiero sobre todo a las minas anti-tanque convencionales. Estoy seguro que constituyen el elemento clave de las fortificaciones ucranianas en el Donbass. Y lo fueron en los frentes de sumy- Járkov.


----------



## XicoRaro (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> quizas sea la clave en que el frente se mantenga estable cerca de donets ciudad y que traes caer popasna el avance orco se precipitara; zonas muy minadas



Pues seguro que influye. Vamos hace unos meses varios videos de soldados orcos volando por lo aires. Los campos minados siempre han ayudado a ganar tiempo, y minar la moral del adversario.


----------



## Kalikatres (16 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ojo que McChufli, Mr 20%, nos trae información importante que seguro no habéis notado.
> 
> Hasta ahora, el gran hanalista McChufli, nos contaba con gran insistencia que Rusia había usado el 20% de su poder militar.
> 
> ...



McChufli ya me está cansando con sus chorradas e intentos de desvío del propósito de este hilo.
De verdad... lo paso de largo sin leerlo pero me da pereza pues hay otros que le hacen contrarrépica... y se hace largo, está a punto del ignore.


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> quizas sea la clave en que el frente se mantenga estable cerca de donets ciudad y que traes caer popasna el avance orco se precipitara; zonas muy minadas



Y en Járkov. Los zapadores te abren un pasillo pero los drones te están vigilando y los defensores enseguida acumulan artillería, stugnas, Javelin y demás para freirte.


----------



## keylargof (16 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> McChufli ya me está cansando con sus chorradas e intentos de desvío del propósito de este hilo.
> De verdad... lo paso de largo sin leerlo pero me da pereza pues hay otros que le hacen contrarrépica... y se hace largo, está a punto del ignore.



Sì, es como un niño tonto que se pone muy pesado. Yo la verdad es que una vez a la semana me río un poco de él y luego ya si que le scrolleo y ni miro lo que pone durante días, no aporta nada.

Pero pido disculpas si le cito y eso entorpece la lectura del hilo. Cuando me mofo de él suelo hacerlo en otros hilos.

Tomo nota porque yo mismo he elevado la misma queja en el pasado.

No te preocupes McChufli, seguiré dándote tu ración semanal de pis en la jeta en otros hilos.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

Cerca de Kherson, los rusos han lanzado un asalto en dirección Zeleny Hai y Novohryhorivka ; ha sido un fracaso y han tenido numerosas pérdidas en su intento y también en la retirada.
Sospecho que fracaso de la operación es debida a los "reclutas nuevos" captador por la madre Rusia.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Lo importante es participar



Kalikatres dijo:


> Cerca de Kherson, los rusos han lanzado un asalto en dirección Zeleny Hai y Novohryhorivka ; ha sido un fracaso y han tenido numerosas pérdidas en su intento y también en la retirada.
> Sospecho que fracaso de la operación es debida a los "reclutas nuevos" captador por la madre Rusia.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Lo de Mali es triunfo en todo regla para Rusia y un desastre para Francia.

¿ Llegará el wagner al Sáhara?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

La Unión Europea busca endurecer las fronteras para ponerle un freno al turismo ruso


La Unión Europea estudia una solución común que signifique un “castigo” moral para los ciudadanos de Rusia que lleguen con fines turísticos




www.infobae.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo de Mali es triunfo en todo regla para Rusia y un desastre para Francia.
> 
> ¿ Llegará el wagner al Sáhara?



El que .un país moro de mierda..poca operación serval viste...


----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

Y arriba arriba arriba iré
Bomba bomba.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ago 2022)

Del hilo general. 

Scout.308 dijo:

"_Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico."_

Por Caracalla

"*La nueva consigna para los CM de la Otan es venir a este hilo a decir que no hay seguimiento y que hay que ir al hilo de los otanicos que es donde se mueve el tema de verdad.*

Personalmente voy a poner el ignore a todos los que pongan un mensaje de este tipo.  

Este palanganas será el primero"


----------



## César Borgia (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (17 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



China va a tener muy jodido mantener muchas empresas allí.


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



China está en caída libre económica por culpa de su burbuja inmobiliaria. Su política COVID es delirante, ha generado millones en pérdidas a las empresas. Hay un corralito financiero por todo el país. Su escalada bélica en Taiwán es inquietante. Y así con mil detalles más que hacen que la inversión esté huyendo de China.


----------



## moncton (17 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> China está en caída libre económica por culpa de su burbuja inmobiliaria. Su política COVID es delirante, ha generado millones en pérdidas a las empresas. Hay un corralito financiero por todo el país. Su escalada bélica en Taiwán es inquietante. Y así con mil detalles más que hacen que la inversión esté huyendo de China.



Y ademas, los currelas vietnamitas son mas baratos que los chinos...


----------



## moncton (17 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Debe ser cosa de las casualidades esas de la vida que fue reconquistar el islote y poder exportar grano. Pero nada, igual son manías mías, como que ese islote sin valor parece que tuvo mucho interés para los rusos en su momento, que en los primeros días hasta enviaron al Moska. Huy, perdón, no quería hundir, quiero decir herir sensibilidades.











Putin’s invasion plan ‘undermined’ by struggle to control Black Sea, MoD says


Black Sea Fleet pursuing ‘extremely defensive posture’, says Britain




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## −carrancas (17 Ago 2022)

__





AYDIOMÍO, que lo de Crimea no han sido HIMARS. Han sido fuerzas especiales ucranianas. Peor todavía. Actualización 08/10/2022: al carajo el puente.


Una cosa es que lancen los misiles desde detrás de las líneas ucranianas y otra muy distinta que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas entren en Crimea, TERRITORIO RUSO, revienten un depósito de municiones y se vuelvan a casa tranquilamente. Que ahí hay familias rusas de vacaciones, joder. Hay que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Putin’s invasion plan ‘undermined’ by struggle to control Black Sea, MoD says
> 
> 
> Black Sea Fleet pursuing ‘extremely defensive posture’, says Britain
> ...



La Armada Rusa del mar negro se parece a la Italiana en la 2GM: Toda la guerra a la defensiva, con más miedo a ser hundida que a ser útil. 

Sólo los buzos de élite italianos salvaron la cara.


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Cuando Rusia se vea obligada a movilizar masivamente a blanquitos rusos de Moscú y San Petersburgo, ya veremos si la sociedad Rusa es tan beligerante.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Los ataques a las posiciones rusas en Crimea son probablemente parte de la contraofensiva ucraniana - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra Según ISW, el objetivo de la contraofensiva ucraniana en Crimea y sus alrededores es recuperar el control de la orilla occidental del río Dnipro.


----------



## keylargof (17 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La corrupción en Alemania es escandalosa. Si no se limpian de la mugre rusa que les contamina hasta el tuétano, y pronto, hay que desmontar la UE.


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los ataques a las posiciones rusas en Crimea son probablemente parte de la contraofensiva ucraniana - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra Según ISW, el objetivo de la contraofensiva ucraniana en Crimea y sus alrededores es recuperar el control de la orilla occidental del río Dnipro.



Hay 2 formas de estrangular a un adversario. La obvia es la respiratoria, el adversario se da cuenta inmediatamente porque no puede respirar e intentara defenderse apropiadamente. Luego, tenemos la estrangulación sanguínea. Para ello se oprimen y bloquean los laterales del cuello cortando así el riego sanguíneo al cerebro. El adversario piensa que no estás consiguiendo tu objetivo y sigue forcejeando sin darse cuenta de su situación. Como un minuto después, su visión comenzara a oscurecerse y perderá el sentido.
Ahora mismo todos estos ataques profundos a la logística ruso son una estrangulación sanguínea, mas lenta y discreta, llevará su tiempo, pero igualmente efectiva. Cuando los rusos se quieran dar cuenta pueden estar muy jodidos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

para sabotajear el trafico metanero.
@Nicors, de este sabotaje geopolítico hemos hablado bastante en el floro, un sabotaje que españa arrastra desde antes de la transicion diria yo, y no era la judeomasoneria, era el imperio borracho y sus minions locales



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

a los chinos les va a salir cara las bravuconadas del PCCh acosando a taiwan por la visita de unos viegos



César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Bilbo con el anillo y un paquete de Ducados?



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2022)

__





REDES RUSAS DESBORDADAS de VIDEOS DE COLAS MASIVAS DE RUSOS HUYENDO DE CRIMEA... ATASCO BRUTAL EN LAS AUTOPISTAS







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (17 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky y las wunderwaffen rusas, ahora con 500000M de rublos para robar

¿Qué opinas de que Putin intente ofrecer sus armas modernas a sus aliados? No pensé que le quedara nada. Putin: Russia is ready to arm its allies

Kronshtadt Group fabrica drones utilizados en la operación militar especial en Ucrania. El multimillonario Vladimir Yevtushenkov es dueño del Grupo Kronshtadt.

Se rumoreaba que el Sr. Yevtushenkov fue el comprador de incógnito que compró la antigua mansión de Donald Trump pagando $140 millones en efectivo. Fue sancionado en abril, pero no se preocupe: para evitar las sanciones, el Sr. Yevtushenkov transfirió todos sus bienes y dinero a su esposa, a quien ama mucho y no planea divorciarse.

Echemos un vistazo a la innovadora fábrica de drones del multimillonario ruso.







Aquí puede ver a un técnico trabajando con un destornillador manual. Los taladros están sobrevalorados y hacen demasiado ruido.







La punta roma de un lápiz escolar y una regla se usan para dibujar una línea en el costado de un dron para indicar dónde hacer un corte.







Dos técnicas femeninas están trabajando juntas: cinta de pintor, regla y lápiz. La niña tiene cabello largo que cubre la mayor parte de su rostro, pero el presupuesto para redes para el cabello se ha gastado en los choferes del multimillonario Yevtushenkov y en los salarios del personal doméstico.







El aterrizaje forzoso del dron del Sr. Yevtushenkov después de un vuelo inaugural. Un grupo de clientes internacionales está muy impresionado y no puede esperar para comprar maravillosas máquinas para sus ejércitos.

Bromas aparte, el homónimo de Yevtushenkov, un paciente de cáncer de 69 años, tuvo que viajar a Irán para rogarle al ayatolá que le vendiera algunos drones armados reales porque su amigo multimillonario había robado todos los fondos y no los fabricó en Rusia.

Después de duras y humillantes negociaciones, el ayatolá accedió a venderle a Putin algunos drones, pero al día siguiente la Fuerza Aérea de Israel destruyó una empresa iraní para el montaje de drones cerca de Damasco para vengar el cierre de la Agencia Judía (Sokhnut) en Moscú. Con suerte, Putin no pagó a los iraníes por adelantado.



¿Quién es ese innovador perro-robot ruso que se esconde detrás del disfraz de ninja? Nada que ver, solo la estafa habitual de AliExpress.

En la exhibición "Army-2022" en Patriot Park, en las afueras de Moscú, se presentó y mostró en los canales de televisión federales un nuevo producto innovador ruso, el perro robot de pelea.

Los 'desarrolladores' afirmaron que su perro robot "podría realizar misiones de reconocimiento, realizar disparos dirigidos, transportar armas, moverse entre los escombros, entregar medicamentos, patrullar y mucho más".

Coincidentemente, los 'desarrolladores' resultaron ser distribuidores no oficiales de la empresa china Unitree en Rusia que fabrica perros-robot. Los estafadores le dieron a Unitree un abrigo para perros y lo hicieron pasar por su propia invención.







El perro-robot chino podía llevar RPG, pero no la carga útil, ya que era demasiado pesado, lo que hacía bromear sobre la presentación en la que tenía un RPG en la espalda. El perro-robot no podía correr, sino caminar de 2 a 3 millas por hora, mientras que la duración de la batería era buena hasta por dos horas, más como 30 minutos con carga útil, y solo podía moverse en una superficie plana.

Al estar afiliados al Centro de Innovación Skolkovo, los 'desarrolladores' aparentemente han recibido millones de dólares en fondos de capital de inversión del gobierno ruso.

También son importantes proveedores de computadoras y portátiles para el Ministerio del Interior y el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia con contratos que ascienden a más de 2 mil millones de rublos. Con un fácil acceso al mercado mayorista de productos electrónicos de China, sin duda jodió a esos policías y latón densos.

Joder al gobierno ruso es como quitarle un caramelo a un bebé: no controlan nada a menos que sean los impuestos. Y solo porque el IVA es una de las mayores estafas en Rusia: el primer ministro Mikhail Mishustin prácticamente lo inventó.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (17 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La corrupción en Alemania es escandalosa. Si no se limpian de la mugre rusa que les contamina hasta el tuétano, y pronto, hay que desmontar la UE.



¿Que coño tendra que ver que haya ong's que cobren de los rusos con la UE? tocino... velocidad.


----------



## Manu_alcala (17 Ago 2022)

Otro gran hilo del Mayor General australiano, Mick Ryan, sobre la ofensiva ucra en Kherson. 



TRADUCCION DEL HILO COMPLETO.

Han pasado casi 6 meses desde que comenzó la invasión rusa de #Ukraine . Hoy exploro la contraofensiva potencial de Ucrania en el sur y las consideraciones para planificar y llevar a cabo una campaña a gran escala. 

Primero, un poco de historia. En 2002-3 asistí a la @USMC Escuela de Guerra Avanzada. Su enfoque fue la campaña y el diseño de la campaña. ¡Usamos la historia para fomentar estas habilidades, incluido el diseño de una campaña para invadir con éxito Rusia en 1812 con Napoleón!. Entonces, el diseño de campañas es algo que realmente disfruto estudiar, y también he hecho un poco de eso en el extranjero. ¿Por qué importa esto? Bueno, uso mi experiencia, mi educación y mis estudios durante dos décadas cuando miro las campañas rusas y ucranianas en esta guerra. Me ayuda a entrar en la mente de los planificadores y comandantes de campaña. No pretendo que pueda predecir los resultados. Anteriormente exploré la campaña del sur aquí: 



Entonces, analicemos la campaña del sur comenzando por el principio: es un contexto importante. Rusia ha cometido muchos errores en esta guerra. Comenzó con una mala estrategia, respaldada por suposiciones erróneas. De ahí han surgido múltiples déficits militares. Las malas tácticas y logísticas de Rusia hicieron que desperdiciara grandes cantidades de mano de obra y armas en avances fallidos en #Kyiv y #Kharkiv . Esto y su problemático sistema de refuerzo han limitado su capacidad ofensiva desde entonces. Por lo tanto, para lograr algún progreso en alguna parte, los rusos tuvieron que concentrar una gran proporción de su capacidad ofensiva (no todas sus fuerzas) en el este para alcanzar los resultados declarados por Putin para el Donbas. Esto dejó a los rusos vulnerables en otros lugares. Y desde el inicio de la invasión, #Ukraine ha jugado bien su mano inferior. Es un país que es más pequeño en tamaño, población, economía y fuerzas militares que Rusia. Como he escrito anteriormente, en esta guerra Rusia obtuvo la masa, pero Ucrania obtuvo el cerebro y el corazón. Si bien durante un tiempo los ucranianos se vieron envueltos en una lucha de desgaste en el Donbas, la introducción de #HIMARS les permitió "romper el contacto" en algunos aspectos y volver a atacar las vulnerabilidades operativas rusas en el este y el sur. Y aunque los ucranianos aún enfrentan una difícil campaña defensiva en el este, han podido realizar operaciones para recuperar territorio en el sur, que es probablemente el teatro más importante y decisivo de la guerra.

Entonces, estamos en un punto en el que muchos esperan una gran ofensiva ucraniana en el sur. En los últimos dos meses, los ucranianos han estado dando forma al entorno para esto, incluidos ataques profundos. ¿Cuáles podrían ser algunas de las consideraciones importantes en tal ofensiva?
Política. El gobierno ucraniano probablemente se siente presionado para emprender una ofensiva antes del invierno del norte para mantener el apoyo occidental. El presidente ucraniano buscará un equilibrio entre la recuperación del territorio ucraniano y la retención del apoyo occidental. 
Este objetivo existe en tensión con la capacidad militar (esto es normal en la guerra). Recuerde, la guerra se trata de lograr objetivos políticos. Y como señala @MassDara , Ucrania no puede permitirse el lujo de normalizar las líneas de frente estáticas. La anexión rusa está pendiente. 

Diseño Operacional. El diseño operativo es un componente importante del profesionalismo militar. A través de un buen diseño operativo, los comandantes y sus estados mayores secuencian y orquestan metas y acciones tácticas para cumplir con los objetivos estratégicos y políticos. Para Ucrania, su diseño será lograr un resultado operativo en el sur. Podría ser un objetivo centrado en el enemigo, como la "destrucción de todas las fuerzas rusas al oeste del Dnipro". Alternativamente, podría ser su aislamiento para forzar su retiro.

O podría ser un objetivo geográfico, centrado en terrenos reconquistados o ciudades reconquistadas. Pero cualquier objetivo también incluirá la degradación de la moral rusa. Y tendrá como objetivo impactar en la confianza de los rusos (y su gente) para continuar esta guerra.




Un aspecto vital del diseño de una campaña ucraniana será la priorización de la asignación de fuerzas, logística, inteligencia, transporte y colaboración entre servicios. Esto exige un diseño que considere cuántas ofensivas a la vez y cómo se secuencia cada avance. 

Calendario. En la guerra, el reloj siempre corre. La capacidad de aprovechar el tiempo es una de las consideraciones más importantes en la planificación y ejecución de campañas militares. Colin Gray escribe que “todo plan militar en todos los niveles de la guerra se rige por el reloj”. Los ucranianos jugarán el mejor momento para llevar a cabo una ofensiva. Esta es una actividad más significativa de lo que la mayoría aprecia. Requerirá una excelente inteligencia sobre las reservas rusas, el potencial de combate y la logística, particularmente a la luz de los recientes refuerzos rusos. 

Habrá una dimensión política en el momento. Incluso si los militares no están totalmente preparados para una ofensiva (podría haber múltiples razones para ello), los imperativos políticos podrían forzar el momento. Es importante destacar que el tiempo estará influenciado por la capacidad ucraniana para concentrar y coordinar las fuerzas requeridas para el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, apoyo de ingeniería, artillería, apoyo aéreo, comunicaciones, logística, operaciones psicológicas, EW, etc. ¡Esto es realmente difícil! Las operaciones ofensivas son costosas en recursos de reconocimiento (para encontrar, arreglar y matar al enemigo), artillería, ataque de largo alcance, blindaje y apoyo de movilidad (ingenieros. Se necesitarán multitudes de cada uno, combinados en Brigadas y Divisiones. Es todo respaldado por entrenamiento y ensayos. 

Finalmente, también será necesario el apoyo estratégico. Se requerirá que la industria ucraniana y los donantes de ayuda occidentales proporcionen armas, municiones, inteligencia y otro tipo de apoyo para una ofensiva. Las operaciones ofensivas son enormemente caras en material militar y municiones. Ha habido muchos artículos especulativos sobre cuándo podría ocurrir una ofensiva ucraniana en el sur. Mi objetivo aquí no es discutir tiempos o resultados exactos, sino discutir cómo los planificadores de la campaña ucraniana podrían pensar sobre la lucha que se avecina. 





https://twitter.com/WarintheFuture/status/1559718630283104257/photo/1


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

si en lugar de la bandera ucraniana tubiera alli una foto de putin seria un nazi sano como los de wagner bross



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## moncton (17 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Cuando Rusia se vea obligada a movilizar masivamente a blanquitos rusos de Moscú y San Petersburgo, ya veremos si la sociedad Rusa es tan beligerante.



Segun el Misha Firer en Quora, los mas belicistas son los viejunos que añoran la idea de una union sovietica poderosa y curiosamentemlas mujeres 

En general, colectivos que se librarían de ir al frente


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ago 2022)

Que digo yo que también podrían ir a protestarle a Putin:


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)

Esto si que es que se te complique la tarde...


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Segun el Misha Firer en Quora, los mas belicistas son los viejunos que añoran la idea de una union sovietica poderosa y curiosamentemlas mujeres
> 
> En general, colectivos que se librarían de ir al frente






ghawar dijo:


> Esto si que es que se te complique la tarde...




Lo dicho, cuando tengan que movilizar a los blancos de Moscú, y San Petersburgo, vamos a ver la verdadera beligerancia rusa. Rusia está liderada por unos criminales. Como bien decís, si el mayor apoyo del régimen genocida son las viejas, con sus añoranzas soviéticas, no tardará en caer dicho régimen.


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Lo dicho, cuando tengan que movilizar a los blancos de Moscú, y San Petersburgo, vamos a ver la verdadera beligerancia rusa. Rusa está liderada por unos criminales. Como bien decís, si el mayor apoyo del régimen genocida son las viejas, con sus añoranzas soviéticas, no tardará en caer dicho régimen.



De hecho si no han declarado la movilización general por algo será, porque bien no van.


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> De hecho si no han declarado la movilización general por algo será, porque bien no van.



Exacto. La horda se desmorona. Todos los jóvenes fanáticos murieron en el primer mes de guerra.
Por eso no se atreven a movilizar al resto. Por eso los Ucras traspasan sus líneas rojas sin consecuencias. Y por eso empiezo a pensar que estos son capaces de hacerse un False-Flag nuclear para justificarse ante una reacción desmedida. 

Al tiempo.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> China va a tener muy jodido mantener muchas empresas allí.



También hay un montón de chinos que tienen la mala costumbre de comer y hay que darles de comer a todos.


----------



## Karamba (17 Ago 2022)

Comentando los últimos petardazos con mapas y contextualizando:


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



En un par de días ha subido un montón las bajas orcas! madre mía, menuda carnicería ha habido al oeste de Kherson zona de Zeleny Hai y Novohryhorivka!
Que esté pasando esto en el siglo XXI es de locos!


----------



## UNKAS (17 Ago 2022)

No sólo la antiecológica costrumbre rusa de tiras las colillas donde sea, polvorín o aeródromo, está provocando el caos en Crimea. Los ucranianos también lanzan psy ops con la precisión de un HIMARS, máximum trolling que como estamos viendo por la fuga masiva de turistas funciona a las mil maravillas.

*https://wartranslated.com/ukrainian-informational-operations-cause-panic-in-crimea/*

Operaciones informativas ucranianas destinadas a causar pánico en Crimea.
Publicado el 17 agosto 2022 

Las Fuerzas Especiales de Ucrania están llevando a cabo operaciones informativas y psicológicas en Crimea que resultan muy eficaces.
En esta publicación, el desertor ucraniano Oleg Tsaryov, ahora buscado por las autoridades ucranianas, comparte en su canal de Telegram un caso en el que personas desconocidas intentaron causar pánico entre los residentes de un centro turístico de Crimea en Saky al pedirle al director del centro turístico que trasladara a todos a un lugar seguro.

"Aparte del sabotaje en las instalaciones militares, Ucrania se dedica al sabotaje en el campo de la información, intentando sembrar el pánico entre los habitantes de Crimea y los visitantes de la península. Su trabajo es eficaz. Daré un ejemplo. ¿Estamos NOSOTROS haciendo algo similar?" 

" Durante el incidente en el aeródromo militar en Novofyodorovka, uno de los grandes resorts de Saky recibió una llamada telefónica de personas desconocidas que se presentaron como empleados de los servicios de emergencia y dijeron que se anunció una evacuación de emergencia del resort. Al director se le asignó la tarea de trasladar solo a los huéspedes del resort a la plaza Yevpatoriya, donde el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia traería autobuses y se ocuparía de la evacuación y ubicación de las personas. El director advirtió que tenía muchas personas discapacitadas de vacaciones en su resort, a lo que aseguró que no había de qué preocuparse y que se facilitaría el transporte especial. Un poco más tarde llegó otra llamada, la persona que llamó se presentó como un empleado de la administración de Saky y confirmó la orden del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. El director simplemente comenzó a notificar a los invitados, pero luego decidió volver a llamar al Ministerio y aclarar la ubicación de dónde llevar a las personas. En el Ministerio le dijeron que nadie llamó al balneario y que no se estaba realizando ninguna evacuación.

El prorruso Dimitriyev comparte una lista de buscados de ciertos individuos que se afirma que son "saboteadores ucranianos", mientras que estas personas son todos ex empleados del FSB: Ahora tal orientación se está extendiendo en Crimea. Es falso. Además, estas son fotos y datos de ex funcionarios del FSB. 

Info 100% falsa distribuida por los servicios especiales de Ucrania. La Crimea temporalmente ocupada se está volviendo inhóspita para turistas y residentes. Esperamos que esta tendencia continúe."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Muy bien estructurado y resumido. A ver las imagenes del supuesto otro ataque a una base aerea.



Karamba dijo:


> Comentando los últimos petardazos con mapas y contextualizando:


----------



## Karamba (17 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Muy bien estructurado y resumido. A ver las imagenes del supuesto otro ataque a una base aerea.



Los twits que se cuelgan en el hilo a veces no dan la imagen completa si no eres un experto en geografía ukra.
Suelo ver los "telediarios" de este tío porque me ofrecen esa visión global, ya que utiliza mapas y explica las vías de comunicación. 100% recomendable. Hace buenos resúmenes si quieres tener las noticias del día resumidas en 10 minutos sin pasarte horas investigando. Además huye de forofismos y reconoce las cosas cuando vienen mal dadas. Lo malo.... que sus vídeos no son tan instantáneos ni tienen la inmediatez del Twitter.

Por ahora, mi canal favorito, muy por encima de Yago, CROM y GmitU, aunque sigo a todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

otro jake del enano ajedrecista


----------



## moncton (17 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> También hay un montón de chinos que tienen la mala costumbre de comer y hay que darles de comer a todos.



Como decia el otro, "mientras los chinos coman arroz, todo bien, pero el dia que pidan chuleta de ternera..."


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Diario deportivo as, ofrecen muy buena información.

La guerra en Ucrania impulsará el reemplazo de 260 helicópteros de origen ruso en Europa
Once países de Europa central y del este cuentan en sus arsenales con más de 263 helicópteros de origen ruso que, como consecuencia de la guerra de Ucrania, resultarán muy complicados de mantener. En estas circunstancias, las fuerzas armadas de estas naciones encaran la necesidad de acabar sustituyéndolos por modelos desarrollados en otros países.
En concreto, el reparto de esta flota por países queda así: Bosnia y Herzegovina cuenta con una docena de helicópteros Mi-8 y un Mi-17 ; Bulgaria dispone de 6 Mi-24 y 5 Mi-17 ; Croacia cuenta con 14 Mi-8 y 10 Mi-171Sh ; Chipre posee 11 Mi-35P ; Eslovaquia cuenta con 13 Mi-17, junto a un número superior a los 15 Mi-24 almacenados; y Hungría opera 8 Mi-24 , 5 Mi-17 y suma a su inventario otros diez Mi-8 ahora almacenados.
Por su parte, Letonia cuenta con 3 Mi-8 ; Macedonia del Norte dispone de media docena de Mi-8 , dos Mi-17 , dos Mi-24 y ocho Mi-24 (estos últimos están almacenados); Polonia dispone de 28 helicópteros Mi-24 , 22 Mi-8, 8 Mi-14 navales y 17 Mi-17 ; la República Checa dispone de 16 Mi-171S, 10 Mi-35P , 7 Mi-24 , 5 Mi-17 y cuatro Mi-8 , y Serbia cuenta, finalmente, con 8 Mi-8 , 6 Mi-17 , cuatro Mi-35M y dos Mi-24 .
Este balance ha sido recogido por el medio polaco especializado Defence24, en un artículo en el que se da cuenta de las dificultades para obtener piezas de Rusia con las que mantener estas aeronaves en el aire, como consecuencia a largo plazo de la guerra en Ucrania.
EEUU comprará trigo ucraniano por valor de 68 millones de dólares para enviarlo a países pobres
La Agencia para el Desarrollo Internacional de Estados Unidos (USAID, siglas en inglés) ha anunciado la compra de trigo ucraniano por valor de 68 millones de dólares que irá destinado al programa de la ONU para combatir el hambre en los países pobres.
En un comunicado, la administradora de USAID, Samantha Power, ha explicado que se adquirirán 150.000 toneladas métricas de cereal y que se enviarán a países que sufren "hambre y malnutrición severa" en el cuerno de África, una zona afectada por una sequía histórica.
La administradora también ha resaltado que aunque este es un paso en la buena dirección, "se necesita mucho más" para ayudar al mundo a recuperarse de "la devastación global causada por la brutal guerra" del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin.
El cereal llegará a los países necesitados a través del Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la ONU.
Zelenski insta a los ucranianos en "zonas ocupadas" que se alejen de las instalaciones rusas
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha instado este martes a los residentes ucranianos en Crimea -y las regiones del Donbás y Jarkóv- que se mantengan alejados de las instalaciones militares rusas por las últimas explosiones registradas en la zona.
"Por favor, no se acerque a las instalaciones militares del Ejército ruso y todos esos lugares donde almacenan municiones y equipos, donde tienen su cuartel general", ha pedido Zelenski, después de exigir a sus ciudadanos que "tengan mucho cuidado".
Estas preocupaciones se deben a los últimos ataques que se han producido en el territorio de Crimea. "Todas (las explosiones) tienen el mismo significado: la destrucción de la logística de los ocupantes, sus municiones, equipo militar (...), puestos de mando", ha explicado el mandatario ucraniano.
De esta forma, Zelenski ha expresado que estas medidas son una forma de terminar la guerra. "Cuantas menos oportunidades tengan los ocupantes de hacer el mal y matar a los ucranianos, antes podremos poner fin a esta guerra liberando nuestra tierra", ha resaltado.
Reunión entre Ucrania, Turquía y la ONU
Los presidentes de Ucrania y Turquía, Volodimir Zelenski y Recep Tayyip Erdogan, respectivamente, y el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, se reunirán este jueves en la ciudad ucraniana de Leópolis, ha informado Naciones Unidas.
El encuentro a tres bandas llega tras una "invitación" del propio Zelenski, según fuentes de la oficina de Guterres consultadas por Europa Press y que no han dado más detalles. También la Presidencia turca ha confirmado la cita.
Entre los aspectos que Ankara espera tratar fórmulas con las que poner fin al conflicto y hablar del mecanismo establecido para exportar grano desde territorio ucraniano, según la agencia de noticias turca Anatolia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (17 Ago 2022)

Na que dos heridos y dos petardos decian.

*Continúan las explosiones en el depósito de munición rusa en Crimea tras "el acto de sabotaje"*
El jefe regional designado por Rusia en Crimea, *Sergei Aksyonov,* dijo que las detonaciones en un depósito cerca de Dzhankoi continuaban este miércoles tras el "acto de sabotaje" de ayer que causó importantes daños en la *base militar, nudos ferroviarios y centrales eléctricas.*

El gobernador Aksyonov dijo que *dos incendios seguían ardiendo *y que se estaba planeando "sacar toda la maquinaria y terminar de extinguir los incendios" por la tarde, informa Ap.

Dos helicópteros antiincendios intervendrán en la zona en colaboración con la Guardia Nacional rusa una vez que se considere segura.

El presidente de la Federación de Rusia, Vladimir *Putin, dijo que se estaba buscando a los autores del "acto de sabotaje".*

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Zelenski avisa tras el "sabotaje" de Crimea: "No os acerquéis a los depósitos de munición rusos"


----------



## Subprime (17 Ago 2022)

Cigarros por Melitopol

*Explosión en el centro de la ocupada Melitopol*
El alcalde de Melitopol,* Ivan Fedorov,* dijo que se produjo una *explosión* en el centro de la ciudad *cerca delcuartel general de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*, donde se encuentra la *oficina del comandante, *en su cuenta de Telegram sin dar más detalles.

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Zelenski avisa tras el "sabotaje" de Crimea: "No os acerquéis a los depósitos de munición rusos"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Ago 2022)

Tienen que dejar de desayunar cereales con Vodca

Un aliado de Putin promueve el ataque nuclear a la OTAN para contrarrestar la superioridad militar. – Galaxia Militar.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Ago 2022)

El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto

_Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _


Básicamente casi nadie desea que los Ucranianos ganen a mas de 6 meses no hay ni un solo avión occidental volando en Ucrania no hay ni un solo tanque, no hay sistemas de guerra electrónica avanzados.

Los estados que desean una victoria Ucraniana y han colaborado en serio son Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Polonia, República Checa, Eslovaquia, Georgia, ---- Azerbaiyán desea colaborar mas pero no puede por tener a los orcorrusos en su cara, salvo Polonia (Que no es para nada es una potencia) todos son estados pequeños y pobres que no pueden hacer nada mas.

Italia, Alemania y Francia las 3 naciones mas desarrolladas de Europa solo han dado solo un apoyo meramente simbólico

Países neutrales como Turquía han dado a Ucrania mas apoyo a Ucrania que los Europeos occidentales

*Y a todos en occidente les da miedo decirlo pero Israel esta apoyando a los orcorrusos, Israel y Rusia se apoyan mutuamente ya que ambos hacen lo mismo pasarse por el forro la carta de la ONU y ocupar territorios que no le corresponden, la cooperación entre Israel / Rusia es una de las razones por la que Iran no a ayudado a los Orcorrusos, Arabia Saudita (El aliado mas importante de Israel) esta apoyando a los orcorrusos. *

@Amraslazar
Estados Unidos no ha mandado nada ni un solo tanque, ni un solo avión, USA pudiera hacer mucho mas pero no lo hace *no es que los Ucranianos "No tengan el entrenamiento" **no hay ejercito en el mundo mas incompetente y malo que el Saudita* Yemenies descalzos han destruido tanques Abrams y derribado helicópteros Apaches, F-15, F-16, Mirage 2000, Eurothypoon - Europa / USA le dan a los Sauditas sus mejores sistemas que pierden peleando contra Yemenies descalzos por ser los Pederastas del Golfo socios de Israel aquí no hay "Barreras tecnicas" se los dan y follacabras descalzos apoyados por Iran se los queman.......





Trump esta con los rusos, el partido republicano esta con los rusos parte del senado de USA esta con los rusos....... Una parte del partido demócrata esta pensando en estupideces como los derechos de los maricones e igualdad de genero no están esforzados en la guerra, en USA solo un SECTOR del Partido Demócrata esta apoyando a los Ucranianos el Deep State de USA profundamente pro Israel NO LO ESTA HACIENDO y no solo eso me atrevo a decir que el Deep State sionista de USA esta guiando el conflicto a que el calvo de mierda tenga una victoria menor.

Yo voy mas allá hay estados occidentales (Francia, Alemania) que ESTAN APOSTANDO a que los rusos tengan una victoria menor

Si se hubiera suministrado los medios militares apropiados a los Ucranianos LOS ORCORRUSOS NO HUBIERAN TOMADO MARIUPOL, los Ucranianos estimaron que les iban a proporcionar armamento pesado por eso decidieron no salir de Mariupol cosa que no sucedio, despues de 6 meses ni un solo tanque, avión occidental esta en territorio Ucraniano.

Los polacos los cuales les han jodido siempre, deben estar conscientes de esta situación, una alternativa para evitar que los orcorrusos tengan una victoria menor es que en Polonia se comiencen a fabricar los sistemas de armas necesarios.


----------



## legal (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Esto si que es que se te complique la tarde...



Qué pena da ese padre, que se sabe directo al matadero.
Y Qué hijos de fruta los rusos de mierda.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto
> 
> _Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _
> 
> ...



España le compra a mansalva a Rusia y le da mierda a Ucrania.
En Malí sigue el contingente español ahora que se van todos.?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Que digo yo que también podrían ir a protestarle a Putin:



No descarto que estén pagado por el Kremlin o por lo menos tienen el cerebro lavado.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto
> 
> _Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _
> 
> ...



No solo habría que mandar el equipo, hay que aprovisionar esos equipos y hay que entrenar a la gente y Ucrania ya tiene 200 piezas de equipo diferentes, aparte de lo jodidamente obvio, EEUU tiene que defenderse de otros potenciales adversarios y Ucrania no es el fin del mundo.


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto
> 
> _Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _
> 
> ...



De los alemanes, que te voy a decir se han vendido por el gas. 

Los Ukranianos pienso que han tenido un acceso a la inteligencia americana que solo tienen los ingleses. Los Himars y otras armas con esa información serán determinantes.

Mandar tanques o aviones, no es tan facil, estan los recambios, el conocimiento y el casus belli. Que hay cosas que se pueden hacer pero meter aviones americanos yo lo entendería como una declaración de guerra


----------



## paconan (17 Ago 2022)

artista ruso Igor
@Ponochevny
Sitio web: 





Алёша Ступин - Художник







aleshastupin.art


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

7. Los reflectores de radar que están instalando los rusos son un imán para los HiMARS. No hay peor "amuleto de la suerte" que esos infames artilugios...


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Ago 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> No solo habría que mandar el equipo, hay que aprovisionar esos equipos y hay que entrenar a la gente y Ucrania ya tiene 200 piezas de equipo diferentes, aparte de lo jodidamente obvio, EEUU tiene que defenderse de otros potenciales adversarios y Ucrania no es el fin del mundo.



bueno, al ritmo que van es el fin del ejercito ruso, y sale barato (para los soldados ukranianos no, que respeto se merecen)


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Cada vez hay más frustración entre las milicias de Luhansk y Donetsk. Los separatistas de Lugansk no quieren luchar fuera de la región de Lugansk y para ellos su objetivo se ha cumplido (es decir, la "liberación" de Lugansk). Estas disputas solo crecerán.


----------



## paconan (17 Ago 2022)

Hilo twitter de Navalny, los oligarcas se estan pasando las sanciones por el arco del triunfo, pide sanciones personales masivas contra los ladrones de Putin.
Faltan las imágenes, forovisitasmaspelas.calvocom solo permite 5

28/1 La guerra de Putin con Ucrania lleva medio año. Desde el primer día, los líderes de Occidente han afirmado con firmeza que los oligarcas y los funcionarios corruptos de Putin esperan sanciones inminentes, y esta vez definitivamente no se escaparán. Salir. Este es un hilo de rabia por no terminar.
28/2 Hay un personaje en Los Simpson, el corrupto alcalde Quimby. Su línea de firma es "¿Soy yo o escucho el sonido de una caja que se abre?"
28/3 Lo recuerdo cada vez que pienso en cómo los oligarcas de Putin y sus secuaces (lobistas, abogados y banqueros) bloquean con éxito las sanciones incluso en tiempos de guerra.
4/28 Mira la situación. Por un lado, a nivel del Parlamento Europeo, el Congreso y el Senado de los EE. UU., los parlamentos nacionales hay pleno apoyo a las sanciones masivas contra funcionarios corruptos y belicistas.
5/28 Y por otro lado, en cuanto se trata de una obra específica, en el fondo del poder ejecutivo todo se desmorona. Nada simplemente sucede. Hay declaraciones ruidosas de los líderes, pero las decisiones se atascan en alguna parte. Déjame darte algunos ejemplos.
28/6 ¿Cómo es posible que el jefe de Gazprom, Miller, el principal ladrón de confianza de Putin desde los años 90, todavía no esté en la lista de sanciones europeas? ¿Un hombre que literalmente robó Gazprom y ahora patrocina a la familia y las amantes de Putin?
7/28 Explícame por qué el jefe de Rosneft, Sechin, está bajo sanciones de la UE, pero Miller no. Putin, Sechin y Miller estaban sentados en la misma oficina en la oficina del alcalde de San Petersburgo, los amigos más cercanos, cada uno con una empresa estatal, ambos ladrones. ¿Por qué Miller todavía puede viajar a Europa?
8/28 Aquí la UE impone perfectamente sanciones contra el cosaco y el falso ataman del Gran Ejército del Don. O contra este señor con un arma. Eso es todo, no los volveremos a ver en el club de los multimillonarios en Porto Cervo. No volarán sus jets a Milán. Pero Miller está todo disponible.
28/9 Y en las sanciones de EE. UU. no hay Abramovich, la billetera de confianza de Putin # 2, que pagó la construcción del palacio en Gelendzhik. Sí, las empresas de Abramovich todavía están suministrando metal al Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, ¿y todavía no están bajo sanciones?

*A pesar de las negativas, las empresas de Abramovich han suministrado materiales para el ejército ruso*El grupo de empresas Evraz del oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich abasteció a la Guardia Nacional de Rusia y proporcionó productos de acero y explosivos a los fabricantes de armas que abastecen al ejército ruso, cont...https://www.occrp.org/en/37-ccblog/ccblog/16587-pese-a-las-negaciones-de-abramovich-las-empresas-han-suministrado-materiales-para-el-militar-ruso
28/10 No olvidemos: se necesitan sanciones para obligar al agresor a terminar la guerra. Haz presión sobre él. Y hay soluciones complejas, como un embargo sobre el petróleo y el gas. Y las hay sencillas: sanciones personales. Es súper simple. Aquí sólo se necesita voluntad política.
28/11 Bueno, y la negativa a escuchar a los abogados contratados y cabilderos que se pasean por las oficinas y amenazan con juicios. O, peor aún, ofrecen a los funcionarios futuras alianzas en sus bufetes de abogados a cambio de un trato especial para su cliente.
28/12 No quiero lanzar acusaciones infundadas, pero ¿de qué otra manera puedo explicar que hasta ahora se ha sancionado a un número ínfimo de oligarcas y funcionarios corruptos, pero ya se ha iniciado una discusión para que se retiren? Como si lo consiguieran por error.

*Roman Abramovich y otros oligarcas rusos sancionados contraatacan en los tribunales *Cuatro de los multimillonarios de más alto perfil de Rusia están tratando de revertir una serie de sanciones de la Unión Europea contra ellos, alegando en un tribunal de la UE que sus derechos han sido violados por las medidas.Roman Abramovich, Other Sanctioned Russian Oligarchs Fight Back in Court
28/13 Aquí está la lista rusa de Forbes. 200 posiciones. De estas, 46 personas están bajo sanciones de la UE, EE. UU. o el Reino Unido. En mi opinión, esto no se parece mucho a una guerra declarada contra los oligarcas de Putin.

*200 empresarios más ricos de Rusia - 2021. Calificación de Forbes *Forbes presenta la calificación 18 de los empresarios más ricos de Rusia. Para los 200 empresarios más ricos de Rusia, 2020 resultó ser un éxito sorprendente: el número de multimillonarios aumentó a 123, los indicadores de calificación ...https://www.forbes.ru/rating/426935-200-bogateyshih-biznesmenov-rossii-2021-rating-forbes
28/14 El oligarca Potanin elogia públicamente a Putin. Hace alarde de que no le importan las sanciones. Que son los políticos occidentales los que no saben lo que son los inconvenientes y las molestias, pero soportará todo por el bien de Putin. Número 2 en la lista de Forbes. No bajo sanciones.
28/15 Oligarcas Bokarev y Makhmudov. Estos son mafiosos reales, solo búscalo en Google. Crimen organizado. Además, sus empresas suministran motores diesel y unidades para buques de guerra. russian.rt.com/russia/article…
*"Fuerza de proyecto en fronteras distantes": cómo la corbeta Thundering aumentará las capacidades de combate de la Armada rusa*La Armada rusa recibirá la corbeta multiusos Proyecto 20385 Thundering en la primera mitad de 2020. Así lo informan los medios de comunicación con referencia al servicio de prensa de la empresa de construcción naval “Severn…«Проецировать силу на дальних рубежах»: как корвет «Гремящий» увеличит боевые возможности ВМФ России
28/16 Oligarca Ziyad Manasir. Pagó por el palacio de Putin. Dio dos palacios a Miller. ¿Resulta que él engañó a Bruselas y Downing Street? ¿Se hizo pasar por otra persona? De lo contrario, ¿cómo sigue viviendo toda su familia entre Gran Bretaña y Francia?
28/17 Georgy Berezkin, responsable de la destrucción de la libertad de expresión en Rusia, oligarca-propietario de los medios de propaganda. Seis chalets en Courchevel. ¿Sanciones? No, no lo hice.

www.munscanner.com/2022/03/berezk...
*"Pilares del régimen de Putin". El oligarca Berezkin y sus seis chalets en Courchevel*El Proyecto Escáner con periodistas del programa Esquemas comenzó una búsqueda conjunta en países europeos de activos desconocidos y bienes inmuebles de aquellos que durante la ofensiva militar a gran escala de la Federación Rusa...“Столпы режима Путина”. Олигарх Березкин и его шесть шале в Куршевеле
18/28 Me queda claro que los funcionarios o están haciendo su trabajo de mala fe, o ellos mismos están felices de ser engañados. ¿O escuché el sonido de una caja abriéndose?
19/28 Liza Peskova, la hija del secretario de prensa de Putin, Peskov, volvió a registrar un apartamento en París, que su papá le dio, a su madre (con otro apellido). El apartamento está a salvo ahora, bien hecho, Lisa.
20/28 Incluso el monstruo loco Medvedev, que todos los días canta a la guerra y amenaza con apoderarse de todos los países vecinos, podría engañar a la Unión Europea simplemente reescribiendo su yate "Fotinia" a una compañía aleatoria. Y ella se encuentra en silencio en Finlandia.
21/28 Valentina Tereshkova. Sí, el mismo astronauta. Pero en realidad también es miembro de la Duma estatal y la cara del partido de Putin. Ella puede continuar viviendo en su casa en Italia. Ella no está bajo sanciones, porque simplemente no vino a la Duma el día en que votaron por la invasión de Ucrania.
22/28 Y después de todo, nadie exige que estos amantes de Putin sean ejecutados sin juicio o investigación. Prende fuego y destruye sus yates y villas. No, solo se propone una prohibición de viajar y una congelación de activos. ¿Odian a Occidente? ¡Así que no vayas allí!
23/28 ¿Sabes que Putin tiene todo un ejército de estrellas de varios tamaños, que se cuelgan con las letras Z y gritan la grandeza de Putin hasta echar espuma por la boca? Aquí hay una solución muy simple: ¿habló públicamente a favor de la guerra? Eso es todo, se le niega la entrada a la UE, EE. UU. y el Reino Unido. Por 20 años.
24/28 En la dirección opuesta, esto también debería funcionar. Aquí hay un mecanismo simple y comprensible para evitar sanciones: declarar públicamente que está en contra de la guerra y dejar de apoyar al régimen de Putin de palabra, obra y dinero.
25/28 No podemos esperar a una división entre la élite de Putin sobre el tema de la guerra si, a pesar de mucho parloteo, el látigo no se usa contra ellos, y ellos mismos tienen suficientes zanahorias.
26/28 Admitamos honestamente que los funcionarios simplemente no trabajarán sin presión externa. Especialmente cuando los cabilderos y abogados contratados por los ladrones de Putin hacen el dulce sonido de que se abre un caso.
27/28 Hago un llamado a todos los votantes y legisladores de la UE, Reino Unido, EE. UU. y Canadá para que presionen al poder ejecutivo y los obliguen a dejar de participar en la demagogia. Pasar inmediatamente a sanciones personales masivas contra los ladrones de Putin.
28/28 Apoye nuestra "lista de 6000" o haga la suya propia, pero no hable sin parar, sino que ya haga lo que se ha declarado en voz alta y con fervor desde el primer día de la guerra.

*Juntos contra Putin*El proyecto del equipo de Navalnyhttps://acf.international/en/list-of-war-enablers









Thread by @navalny on Thread Reader App


@navalny: 1/28 Война Путина с Украиной идет уже полгода. С первого дня лидеры Запада твердо заявили, что путинских олигархов и коррупционеров ждут неминуемые санкции и на этот раз они точно не отвертятся. Отвертелись...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Los ocupantes rusos sacaron a sus familias de las ciudades de Kherson y Melitopol hace días. Durante la noche, el puente de Kerch se cerró al tráfico público para que los funcionarios del régimen pudieran evacuar a sus familias de la Crimea ocupada.

Saben que Rusia no puede controlar ninguna parte de Ucrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ago 2022)

The Guardian


*Al menos 12 rusos muertos en un ataque a la base de Nova Kakhovka, dice Ucrania – en vivo*
Las imágenes en Telegram mostraron numerosos camiones quemados, edificios derrumbados y escombros.

*Al menos 12 rusos muertos en ataque a base, dice Ucrania*
Al menos 12 rusos han muerto en un ataque a una base en la ciudad ocupada de *Nova Kakhovka* , según el ejército ucraniano.

Las imágenes publicadas en Telegram por el *Servicio de Guardia Fronteriza del Estado* mostraron numerosos camiones quemados, edificios derrumbados y escombros.

“La base de los ocupantes fue destruida en Nova Kakhovka”, decía la publicación. “Al menos 12 Rashists [partidarios del militarismo ruso] fueron liquidados”.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The Guardian
> 
> 
> *Al menos 12 rusos muertos en un ataque a la base de Nova Kakhovka, dice Ucrania – en vivo*
> ...



Ucrania presumiblemente destruye la base militar rusa en la Nova Kakhovka ocupada de Kherson Oblast. El Departamento de Comunicaciones Estratégicas de las Fuerzas Armadas dijo que, según datos preliminares, entre 10 y 15 soldados rusos murieron como resultado del ataque a la base.


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bilbo con el anillo y un paquete de Ducados?



Xdddd que me meoo


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Menuda punteria


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Os recomiendo este hilo de twitter que explica de una forma clara el como rusia tiene cogido de los huevos a las dos potencias europeas: Alemania (Gas) y Francia (Uranio) y del porque de su pasividad en el conflicto de Ucrania. Tb España metida en medio.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De los alemanes, que te voy a decir se han vendido por el gas.
> 
> Los Ukranianos pienso que han tenido un acceso a la inteligencia americana que solo tienen los ingleses. Los Himars y otras armas con esa información serán determinantes.
> 
> Mandar tanques o aviones, no es tan facil, estan los recambios, el conocimiento y el casus belli. Que hay cosas que se pueden hacer pero meter aviones americanos yo lo entendería como una declaración de guerra



En 1973 USA envió grandes cantidades de aviones / Tanques a Israel en solo 1 semana y no hubo guerra la URSS era mucho mas poderosa ..........

Erdocabra envió sus mejores drones el cual fue señuelo para hundir la lata gigante y no pasa nada...........Putin sigue aparentando que Erdocabra es su "Amigo y socio"

No se mandan aviones y tanques ni demás armamento pesado a saco porque no quieren que el calvodemierda pierda, Gasparov ya lo dijo en la OTAN hay un "Equipo de rescate trabajando activamente para Putin" este equipo de rescate es sectores del gobierno Francés, Alemán y de Estados Unidos concretamente el partido republicano y Trump.

Si la guerra se acaba con una derrota militar de la horda de lata esto desencadena en el final del sindicato del Crimen de Rusia, la Rusia actual desaparece sin que nadie tenga que intervenir, la OTAN pierde la razón de su existencia se acaba el negocio es por eso que nos hemos encontrado con una gran cantidad de trabas burocráticas / políticas para mandar armamento pesado a Ucrania, se desea mantener el Estatus Quo de OTAN / Rusia, este estatus Quo mantiene también a los Europeos orientales en el atraso con respecto a occidente. 

Israel no desea que se llegue a un mundo mas justo donde exista un derecho internacional que todos respeten la integridad territorial de sus estados vecinos, es por eso que Israel apoya al sindicato del Crimen Ruso, si los rusos son expulsados del Dombass / Crimea / Moldavia / Georgia significa que los Judíos también pueden ser expulsados de los territorios que ocupan. 

Es por eso que no se ha aplicado a Rusia ninguna sanción fuerte, ni se manda armamento sofisticado a Ucrania, ni se impide a los orcorrusos entrar a Europa, hay un sector político occidental que desesperadamente esta asistiendo a los orcorrusos ..... Los Incels Trumpeteros están apoyando desesperadamente a los orcorrusos ....... Los pro rusistos en todas partes hacen una y otra vez llamados a genocidios contra el pueblo Ucraniano y ninguna autoridad en occidente hace algo al respecto.

Que el apoyo de USA es importante obvio que lo es pero USA solo esta dando la asistencia necesaria para que el conflicto se prolongue NO para que los Ucranianos ganen

Para los Georgianos, Europeos orientales esto es asunto de supervivencia individual ellos se tienen que organizar y ganar pues los occidentales no solo no van a hacer nada están activamente colaborando con su enemigo


----------



## machinaexdeus (17 Ago 2022)

"No teníamos derecho moral a atacar a otro país" Paracaidista ruso escribe memorias condenando la invasión de Ucrania en febrero 

12 de agosto de 2022 

Sobre el ejército ruso en el período previo a la guerra 

Después de deambular sin éxito y pluriempleado en varios lugares, decidí volver al ejército [en agosto del año pasado]. Recibí una orden de reportarme a una unidad [en Crimea]. Diez días después me dieron un uniforme, pero solo de verano. No había boinas del tamaño correcto, así que fui y compré boinas para mí. 

A mediados de octubre empezaron a repartir uniformes de entretiempo e invierno, pero solo usados, y no había tallas. Me negué a aceptar un uniforme usado que no me quedaba, por lo que mi relación con el comando comenzó a deteriorarse. Después de discutir con el comandante de mi compañía, fui y me compré un chaquetón. 

Fuimos al campo [de entrenamiento] para saltar [en paracaídas]. Por la noche, estaba bajo cero y conducíamos en camiones KamAZ descubiertos. Muchos de los militares no tenían ropa de abrigo: algunos no la habían recibido, otros se negaron a aceptarla. En una semana, unos 30 militares de mi unidad fueron admitidos en la unidad de enfermedades infecciosas. Todos estuvieron presentes en los saltos.

Sobre los 'ejercicios militares' antes de la invasión a gran escala 

A mediados de febrero, mi compañía estaba en un campo de entrenamiento en Staryi Krym. Me di cuenta de que definitivamente algo se estaba gestando: todos los que habían sido dados de alta o se enfermaron fueron reunidos y enviados al campo de entrenamiento. 

Durante los días siguientes fuimos al campo de tiro, donde finalmente recogí mi ametralladora. Resultó que mi ametralladora tenía la correa rota y estaba oxidada. En la primera noche de rodaje, el [cartucho] se atascó. 

En algún momento del 20 de febrero, llegó la orden de que todos hicieran las maletas con urgencia y se mudaran; estaba a punto de haber una marcha forzada hacia un destino desconocido. En ese momento, todos ya estaban sucios y exhaustos. Algunos habían estado viviendo en el campo de entrenamiento durante casi un mes sin condiciones previas, los nervios de todos estaban al límite y la atmósfera se volvió cada vez más seria e incomprensible. 

El 23 de febrero llegó el comandante de división y felicitándonos por el Día del Defensor de la Patria, anunció que a partir de mañana el salario diario sería de $69. Era una clara señal de que algo grave estaba a punto de suceder. 

En los primeros días de la invasión 

[El 24 de febrero], me desperté a las 2:00 de la mañana [en la parte trasera de un camión KamAZ]. La columna estaba alineada en algún lugar del desierto, y todos habían apagado sus motores y faros. La artillería de cohetes operaba a derecha e izquierda de nuestra columna. No pude entender: ¿estamos disparando contra los ucranianos que avanzan? ¿O tal vez a las fuerzas de la OTAN? ¿O estamos atacando? ¿A quién va dirigido este bombardeo infernal? 

La columna comenzó a moverse lentamente. Escuché disparos y explosiones en la dirección en la que íbamos. Adónde íbamos y por qué no estaba claro. [Pero] estaba claro que había comenzado una verdadera guerra. [Más tarde] descubrí que [teníamos] órdenes de ir a Kherson. Quedó claro que habíamos atacado Ucrania… Ya teníamos [militares] heridos y muertos. El comando no tenía comunicaciones. El comandante no entendía lo que estaba pasando. 

[El 28 de febrero], supe que alguien disparó contra un vehículo civil con un cañón BMD. Había una madre y varios niños en el coche. Solo un niño sobrevivió. 

Sobre el ataque a Kherson 

Todo nuestro entrenamiento fue solo en papel, nuestra técnica estaba irremediablemente desactualizada. ¡Todavía tenemos las mismas tácticas que nuestros abuelos! Los que se abrieron paso primero fueron destruidos. Los muchachos me dicen que en su brigada quedan 50 personas. 

[Cuando] empezó a oscurecer, todo el equipo se agazapó. Hacía mucho frío. Nadie tenía sacos de dormir, la escarcha se te metía en los huesos. Ni siquiera necesitábamos al enemigo, el comando nos había puesto en tales condiciones: las personas sin hogar viven mejor. 

[Al día siguiente] llegamos al puerto marítimo de Kherson. Todos comenzaron a buscar en los edificios comida, agua, duchas y un lugar para dormir. Algunos comenzaron a robar computadoras y todo lo valioso que pudieron encontrar. Yo no fui la excepción: encontré un sombrero en un camión averiado y lo tomé. 

Las oficinas tenían una cantina con cocina y refrigeradores. Nosotros, como salvajes, comíamos todo lo que había allí. Durante la noche, pusimos todo patas arriba. 

Al volver del frente 

A mediados de abril, tenía suciedad en los ojos debido al fuego de artillería y se había iniciado una queratitis. Después de cinco días de sufrimiento, momento en el que [un] ojo ya se había cerrado, fui evacuado. El paramédico que me mandó a evacuar me pidió que le dijera al destacamento médico que no tenía jeringas ni analgésicos. 

Nos llevaron a uno de los barracones reservados para los que habían sido dados de alta del hospital. Allí había cien personas que habían regresado de la guerra y se estaban desmoronando después de lo que habían vivido. Uno tartamudeaba mucho, vi a dos personas con pérdida de memoria, [y] muchas personas allí bebían mucho, bebiendo el dinero que habían ganado. 

Tuve que recibir tratamiento y comprar medicamentos por mi cuenta. Durante dos meses traté de obtener tratamiento del ejército: fui a la oficina del fiscal, fui al comando, al jefe del hospital y le escribí al presidente. 

Decidí pasar por la junta médica militar y dejar [el ejército] por razones de salud. El comando dijo que estaba evadiendo el servicio y envió documentos a la oficina del fiscal para iniciar un caso penal. Están usando este farol para tratar de enviar a mucha gente de regreso. 

Sobre la moral en el ejército ruso. 

No teníamos ningún derecho moral de atacar a otro país, especialmente a las personas más cercanas a nosotros. Cuando empezó todo esto, conocía a pocas personas que creían en los nazis y, además, querían luchar contra Ucrania. No teníamos odio y no pensábamos en los ucranianos como enemigos. 

La mayor parte del ejército está descontento con lo que está pasando allí. [Están] insatisfechos con el gobierno y su comandante, con Putin y sus políticas, [y] con el ministro de defensa, que no está sirviendo en el ejército. 

Todos nos hemos convertido en rehenes de muchas fuerzas y creo que nos dejamos llevar. Empezamos una guerra terrible. Una guerra en la que se destruyen ciudades y que provoca la muerte de niños, mujeres y ancianos. 









‘We had no moral right to attack another country’ Russian paratrooper pens memoir condemning February invasion of Ukraine — Meduza


On the morning of February 24, thousands of Russian troops poured into Ukraine in a full-blown invasion. Pavel Filatiev was one of them. The 33-year-old paratroop spent two months on the front line before resigning from the army for health reasons. Now, he openly opposes the war. In a new book...




meduza.io


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2022)

¿Quieres ver los mensajes de los pro rusos que te ignoran? hay una forma muy sencilla de hacerlo


A todos nos ha pasado alguna vez, si no pueden rebatir tienen dos salidas, insultos o ignore. A veces siempre pica el gusanillo de ver como justifican algunos grandes eventos como el hundimiento de Moskva, la finta de Kiev, la retirada por gesto de buena voluntad de Serpientes, o el accidente o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 Ago 2022)

vidrio en inglés.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En 1973 USA envió grandes cantidades de aviones / Tanques a Israel en solo 1 semana y no hubo guerra la URSS era mucho mas poderosa ..........
> 
> Erdocabra envió sus mejores drones el cual fue señuelo para hundir la lata gigante y no pasa nada...........Putin sigue aparentando que Erdocabra es su "Amigo y socio"
> 
> ...



Sin embargo Trump fue el primero que denunció que Alemania y parte de Europa eran rehenes de la mafía rusa por las importaciones de gas, y alentar el 2% del pib para armamento.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

En caso de que se pregunte por qué los rusos están huyendo de Crimea, así es como se vio de cerca el ataque ucraniano en un depósito de armas ruso en Crimea.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Este gráfico muestra los despliegues de equipamiento militar de Rusia en la base Zyabrovka de Bielorrusia.


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Ago 2022)

Taiwan enviará 800 drones cuadricópteros Revolver 860 a Polonia que los entregará a Ucrania, estos drones almacenan proyectiles de mortero de 60mm en un tambor giratorio


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

Rusia retira aviones militares de las bases aéreas de Crimea después de las recientes explosiones. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó que no menos de 24 aviones y 14 helicópteros habían sido trasladados fuera de los aeródromos de Crimea.


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



otro sinvergüenza corrupto a los dólares americanos, si luego maltratan a los daneses en Rusia, dirán que Putin es el malo de la peli. Aunque no me extrañaría nada que esto de maltratar a los ciudadanos de la UE en Rusia, sea una estrategia de la agenda 2030, la cuestión es despoblar el planeta de asalariados. A los millonarios plandemistas les importa una mierda la vida de los asalariados, sean rusos, españoles, americanos, daneses, chino, etc.


----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> otro sinvergüenza corrupto a los dólares americanos, si luego maltratan a los daneses en Rusia, dirán que Putin es el malo de la peli. Aunque no me extrañaría nada que esto de maltratar a los ciudadanos de la UE en Rusia, sea una estrategia de la agenda 2030, la cuestión es despoblar el planeta de asalariados. A los millonarios plandemistas les importa una mierda la vida de los asalariados, sean rusos, españoles, americanos, daneses, chino, etc.



Sin acritud, ¿tu eres tonto?


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia retira aviones militares de las bases aéreas de Crimea después de las recientes explosiones. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó que no menos de 24 aviones y 14 helicópteros habían sido trasladados fuera de los aeródromos de Crimea.



Quiere decir que la retirada de Jersón está próxima.


----------



## EGO (17 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Sin embargo Trump fue el primero que denunció que Alemania y parte de Europa eran rehenes de la mafía rusa por las importaciones de gas, y alentar el 2% del pib para armamento.



Trump hubiera entrado en esta guerra a saco.

Puso sanciones a Rusia por el nord stream y dijo que media Europa estaba a sueldo de Moscu.

Los comedoritos putincels no entienden que en diplomacia no existen los amiguitos y que EEUU mira por EEUU.


----------



## iases (17 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Trump hubiera entrado en esta guerra a saco.



Quieres decir que nos hubiera metido en una guerra nuclear ????

Tan tarado lo ves ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Esquisito, delicatessen.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Os recomiendo este hilo de twitter que explica de una forma clara el como rusia tiene cogido de los huevos a las dos potencias europeas: Alemania (Gas) y Francia (Uranio) y del porque de su pasividad en el conflicto de Ucrania. Tb España metida en medio.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (17 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Quiere decir que la retirada de Jersón está próxima.



Demasiado bonito ver la zona de Jerson sin defensas antiaéreas ni aviones rusos. Poca confianza debe de dar eso a los pringados que han dejado por la zona agarrados a un T-62.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Trump hubiera entrado en esta guerra a saco.
> 
> Puso sanciones a Rusia por el nord stream y dijo que media Europa estaba a sueldo de Moscu.
> 
> Los comedoritos putincels no entienden que en diplomacia no existen los amiguitos y que EEUU mira por EEUU.



Rusia empezó la guerra en 2014, quiere Ucrania entera.

Ayer o anteayer salió Putin diciendo que eran los eeuu los que impedían el fin de la guerra, es decir, lo que quiere Ruisa es parar la guerra y continuarla cuando se vuelva a rearmar.

El amigo sudamericano de más arriba, lo que dice es que existe un acuerdo tácito entre Rusia y la otan para continuar el status quo de la industria armamentista, pero claro es difícil de comprender cuando se ha demostrado, gracias a esta guerra y por supuesto del valor del pueblo ucraniano, que la industria rusa produce chatarra, y los países que tenían pedidos rusos los han cancelado.

El caso de Israel es diferente puesto que no existe un estado palestino, como si existe el estado de Ucrania, y son ellos, los palestinos, los agresores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

A ver, seamos razonables, hay dos extremos; enviar apoyo masivo a Rusia, esto es el punto -100 y entrar con los orcos a desnazificar Ucrania y luego esta el otro extremo que es declararle la guerra al imperio del sida +100. Está claro que a nosotros nos gustaria una puntuación bastante alta, pongamos 90, una exclusion aerea OTAN sobre ucrania. Quizas el optimo geopolítico fuera 80, enviar cualquier material sin problemas. Pero siendo razonables el asunto hoy debe estar en 40-50; no se declara la guerra, pero hay sanciones economicas importantes y se envia material, mientras que la retorica publicamente aceptada es de condena al puerco imperio.

Como indicas hay fuerzas que impiden que se pase de 50 a un valor superior, es normal, el imperio pederasta son los reyes de la quintacolumna, pero yo lo que veo es un in-creschendo en está valoracion, ahora tenemos himmars y ucrania ha logrado al menos una situacion estacionaria en los frentes causando gran castigo al rival con pocas bajas. Creo que hay mucho que hacer, pero se parte de una buena situación.

No caigamos en la desesperación, en el mundo de las potenciales alternativas ucrania podia a estas alturas ser una chechenia mas, las cosas van bien, mejorando. hay que seguir meandose a placer en las ratas.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En 1973 USA envió grandes cantidades de aviones / Tanques a Israel en solo 1 semana y no hubo guerra la URSS era mucho mas poderosa ..........
> 
> Erdocabra envió sus mejores drones el cual fue señuelo para hundir la lata gigante y no pasa nada...........Putin sigue aparentando que Erdocabra es su "Amigo y socio"
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Lo que se ve es que occidente en lugar de comportarse como un bloque solido de digamos "queso" contra el imperio satanico, es ams queso grullere, la matriz es claramente anti-putler pero existen burbujas o intersticios de moho podrido tipo Podemos, Amnesia internacional, el orinal palanganas ect. Esto rebaja la capacidad estructural, pero en ningun caso la anula, sino que el resultado neto es bastante positivo, evidentemente no hay un churchill, pero tampoco hay putachenkos. En mi opinión, en una cuestión moral ineludible como esta, es cuestión de tiempo que la matriz se imponga a sus intersticios, y el mamapollato occidental sea cada vez más puesto contra las cuerdas. A trump le han metido una redada, pues eso.



Nicors dijo:


> Rusia empezó la guerra en 2014, quiere Ucrania entera.
> 
> Ayer o anteayer salió Putin diciendo que eran los eeuu los que impedían el fin de la guerra, es decir, lo que quiere Ruisa es parar la guerra y continuarla cuando se vuelva a rearmar.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Es decir, Trump era el candidato para el reparto de esferas de influencia en donde Europa se iria desconectado de su paraguas militar-economico y basicamente entregado a las bestias mientras USA se centraba en si misma; era por ello el candidato de Putin. Pero a trump se lo follaron muy malamente con fraude electoral, y la aristocracia no se carga unas elecciones por gilipolleces de medio pelo sino por asuntos estrategicos de tectonica de placas.

Igual que a nosotros no nos hicieron el 11m por 4 años de PSOE sino porque España en la foto de las azores se estaba desconectado de los miasmas continentales cuyo vortice está en el kremlin


----------



## volador (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Europa / USA le *dan* a los Sauditas sus mejores sistemas que pierden peleando contra Yemenies descalzos




No se los DAN, se los venden a buen precio en petrodolares, es un pequeño matiz pero muy importante.

Ucrania no creo que haya pagado ni un 1% del material recibido


----------



## Ufo (17 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Trump hubiera entrado en esta guerra a saco.
> 
> Puso sanciones a Rusia por el nord stream y dijo que media Europa estaba a sueldo de Moscu.
> 
> Los comedoritos putincels no entienden que en diplomacia no existen los amiguitos y que EEUU mira por EEUU.



Bonito sueño.... 3 2 1.. Despierta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Ha salido el tema del Uranio en niger
Si Maricron se entrega a los pies del divino putin no es por necesidad, es por escoria nada mas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

mina desactivada! buen trabajo vladimir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

Puff menudo petardazo, ha caido la rue del percebe al completo. 5/10 el comentarista, ha includio zuka pero le falta el blyat.



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (17 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Puff menudo petardazo, ha caido la rue del percebe al completo. 5/10 el comentarista, ha includio zuka pero le falta el blyat.



Si, este creo que se nos había pasado... los rusos fuman demasiado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)

wagner broSS y negritos, que podría salir mal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Esto si que es que se te complique la tarde...



Joder qué puta tristeza me da.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto
> 
> _Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _
> 
> ...



No veo que se mente a España por ninguna parte. 
Sí, parece un poco desquiciado este hombre.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> España le compra a mansalva a Rusia y le da mierda a Ucrania.
> En Malí sigue el contingente español ahora que se van todos.?



Solo quedan misiones salesianas y algunos voluntarios que no tienen miedo a morir. Son los que no salen en los telediarios, los que no buscan medallas, los católicos, los que hacen el bien silenciosamente y luchan por llevarles el progreso, sanidad e infraestructuras para el agua.

Hoy he oido casualmente por la tv (que casi nunca veo) que se iban a retirar tropas francesas de Mali! que yo sepa ya se retiraron no sé si quedará algún resto de acuartelamiento.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Solo quedan misiones salesianas y algunos voluntarios que no tienen miedo a morir. Son los que no salen en los telediarios, los que no buscan medallas, los católicos, los que hacen el bien silenciosamente y luchan por llevarles el progreso, sanidad e infraestructuras para el agua.
> 
> Hoy he oido casualmente por la tv (que casi nunca veo) que se iban a retirar tropas francesas de Mali! que yo sepa ya se retiraron no sé si quedará algún resto de acuartelamiento.



Se van todos menos nosotros 









Robles mantiene al Ejército en Malí pese a la desbandada de las potencias europeas


La misión de entrenamiento, que cuesta 100 millones anuales, lleva ya cuatro meses suspendida entre la indefinición de Bruselas y el abandono de Francia y Alemania




www.google.com


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>




este no es fanatico de los sims2?


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Taiwan enviará 800 drones cuadricópteros Revolver 860 a Polonia que los entregará a Ucrania, estos drones almacenan proyectiles de mortero de 60mm en un tambor giratorio



Jolín, eso es un puto Terminator.
Makinón.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se van todos menos nosotros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, uffff complicado está.
Parece ser que Josep Borrell se mantiene indeciso.
Por otra parte, formar a gente que seguramente se pondrá a las ordenes de Wagner tiene guasa.
Muy confuso por lo que veo.

Por lo que hablé con misioneros se quedarán "mientras puedan". Y eso me da miedo porque la medida de esta gente es muy muy alta, a alguno le tendrían que sacar la piel a tiras para convencerlo... madre mía.
Los centros de formacion profesional de Bamako y Sikasso entiendo se mantendrán pero Touba está bastante aislada, zona rural de agricultores y ganaderos.

Esta es la gentuza que pulula por allí copio y pego:

MNLA.- Son el Movimiento para la Liberación de
Azawad, una organización tuareg político militar
que busca la independencia de esta zona.
ANSAR DIN.- Es un movimiento radical islámico
que quiere imponer la sharía.
MUJAO.- Es el Movimiento para la Unidad y la Yi-
had en África Occidental. Es un grupo disidente de
Al Qaeda en el Magreb y comparte con Ansar Din
la idea de imponer la sharia.
AL QAEDA EN EL MAGREB.- Es la “franquicia”
de Al Qaeda en la zona. Los expertos creen que está
formado por más de 800 miembros.
BOKO HARAM.- Es un grupo radical islámico que
actúa en Nigeria y se cree que hay efectivos en Malí.
AL SHABAB.- Son un grupo islamista que opera en
Somalia, pero también han podido llegar miembros
a la zona.

Sin comentarios, no doy más la brasa offtopic.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mina desactivada! buen trabajo vladimir



Es flipante .. hemos visto ya unos cuantos de estos videos (y lo que no vemos). Es de primero de burbuja que si ves un grupo de vehiculos reventados no debes de pasar por ahi .


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (17 Ago 2022)

La historiografía rusa reconoce a Rusia como un estado mongol, ensalza la aculturización asiática que recibió."Los mongoles nos defendieron de Europa"


@eL PERRO @Amraslazar @Hrodrich @Decimus @Pinovski @Von Riné @FernandoIII Historiadores modernos (el más conocido Lev Gumiliov, hijo de Anna Ajmátova) aseguran incluso allí que no fue una invasión forzada: según ellos, los príncipes rusos concluyeron una alianza defensiva con la Horda para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es flipante .. hemos visto ya unos cuantos de estos videos (y lo que no vemos). Es de primero de burbuja que si ves un grupo de vehiculos reventados no debes de pasar por ahi .



Esto pasa por beberse la colonia.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El neurótico periodista Alemán Julian Roepcke dice algo que es probablemente cierto
> 
> _Seamos honestos: casi nadie quiere que Ucrania gane esta guerra. Si este fuera el caso, los países de la OTAN habrían suministrado MBT y otras armas avanzadas al país. Lo que 'nosotros', incluidos los EE. UU., Estamos proporcionando al ejército ucraniano es apenas suficiente para no perder la guerra. _
> 
> ...



A ver, primo, no perder la guerra significa ganarla.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> La historiografía rusa reconoce a Rusia como un estado mongol, ensalza la aculturización asiática que recibió."Los mongoles nos defendieron de Europa"
> 
> 
> @eL PERRO @Amraslazar @Hrodrich @Decimus @Pinovski @Von Riné @FernandoIII Historiadores modernos (el más conocido Lev Gumiliov, hijo de Anna Ajmátova) aseguran incluso allí que no fue una invasión forzada: según ellos, los príncipes rusos concluyeron una alianza defensiva con la Horda para...
> ...



Flipante hilo, gracias por el esfuerzo.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Ago 2022)

Los que faltaban! parece ser que quieren montarse un califato esta gente:

FSB informa que 6 miembros de Hizb ut-Tahrir al-Islami fueron detenidos en la península de Crimea.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias, uffff complicado está.
> Parece ser que Josep Borrell se mantiene indeciso.
> Por otra parte, formar a gente que seguramente se pondrá a las ordenes de Wagner tiene guasa.
> Muy confuso por lo que veo.
> ...





Se te olvidan DAN NA AMBASSAGOU, las milicias de autodefensa antiyihadista que operan sobre todo por el centro del pais. Y el montonazo de grupos armados que están encuadrados en la coalición llamada PLATAFORMA, cada uno de su padre y de su madre.

Cuánto más caos de grupitos haya pues mejor para las multinacionales que andan saqueando toda la zona.

Saludos.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Up!


----------



## JAGGER (18 Ago 2022)

Arriba


----------



## asakopako (18 Ago 2022)

UP


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ago 2022)

*Desastre total de la producción, ventas e ingresos rusos en Gas y Petroleo

22% MENOS DE INGRESOS RUSOS POR COMBUSTIBLES EN JULIO*

El periodico ruso LENTA suele exponer noticias que el Pravda nunca publicaría. Me parece que esta vez les van a cortar el cuello por mostrar que El Rey está Desnudo.

Donde están los cientos de foreros que de una que Asia absorberia todo el gas y petróleo ruso? Y encima a precios claramente más bajos.

Cómo no van a quemar gas si producen un 58% menos?

Está Putin informado de este desastre?

PRENSA RUSIA (LENTA)


*En la región asiática se notó una saciedad del petróleo ruso."

La región asiática ya está harta del petróleo ruso, por lo que parece lógica la ralentización en la compra de materias primas por parte de India y China*. Además, es poco probable que la región pueda absorber por completo los volúmenes que se liberarán tras la imposición de un embargo al petróleo ruso en Europa. Así lo afirmó en una conversación con Lenta.ru el analista de Finam, Alexander Potavin .

Bloomberg informó que *los suministros de petróleo a la región asiática cayeron al nivel más bajo desde marzo, un 22 por ciento menos que la semana pasada. *Esto se atribuye a la reducción de las compras por parte de India y China.

*Saturación de la región*

“A principios de esta semana, aparecieron datos estadísticos bastante débiles para julio en China: el crecimiento de las ventas minoristas y la producción industrial en China el mes pasado resultó ser más débil que las previsiones de los analistas”, dijo Potavin. — Es probable que los problemas en el sector inmobiliario local, junto con una estrategia de tolerancia cero para el coronavirus, continúen ejerciendo presión sobre la economía de la República Popular China a corto y mediano plazo. Esto, a su vez, tendrá un impacto negativo en la demanda de energía”.

*Desaceleración de las compras de materias primas rusas por parte de China por el Covid y la crisis inmobiliaria.

Según analistas de Kpler y Rystad, India y China no podrán absorber todos los volúmenes libres de materias primas rusas que se formen tras la entrada en vigor del embargo, ya que la región ya está sobresaturada de petróleo procedente de Rusia*”, advirtió el analista. .

*Pérdidas para Rusia*

Según el Ministerio de Finanzas, *los ingresos por petróleo y gas del presupuesto federal ruso ya cayeron un 22,5 por ciento en julio* frente al 11 por ciento en junio. El principal aporte, según explicó Potavin, lo hizo la baja en las tasas del derecho de exportación.

*Solo en junio, la caída en la producción de gas fue de 30,4 por ciento, y en julio la caída solo se intensificó a 35,8 por ciento*. En consecuencia, *hubo un desplome creciente de las exportaciones de gas: 49,7 por ciento en junio y 58,4 por ciento en julio.* Tampoco todo va bien con el petróleo. El suministro de petróleo ruso a los países de Europa occidental y del norte ha disminuido en los últimos meses antes de que entre en vigor un embargo en diciembre.

Potavin recordó que las entregas de petróleo de los Urales rusos a la UE a principios de agosto se hundieron en otro 28 por ciento. Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Suecia, Francia y Lituania han abandonado por completo las compras. Polonia redujo las importaciones en un 72 por ciento, Finlandia, en un 77.

*"Al mismo tiempo, según el Ministerio de Finanzas, el precio promedio de los Urales en julio cayó a $ 78,4 en comparación con $ 87,25 en junio*. En el tercer trimestre de este año, el precio promedio del petróleo de los Urales rusos ya es un 10 por ciento más bajo que el mismo período del año pasado: 4 .7 mil rublos contra 5.2 mil en el tercer trimestre de 2021. *En tales condiciones, el presupuesto ruso ahora recibe cantidades ingeriormente significativas de ingresos y, para fin de año, la situación puede volverse aún más complicada”, concluyó Potavin.*
Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia anunció el éxito en el comercio con China: según el director del departamento de cooperación económica del departamento,











В азиатском регионе заметили пресыщение российской нефтью


Аналитик ФГ «Финам» Александр Потавин заявил, что азиатский регион, в частности, Индия и Китай уже пресытился российской нефтью, потому торможение закупок сырья из РФ выглядит логичным. Кроме того, маловероятным кажется то, что регион сможет поглотить объемы, которые освободятся после ввода...




m.lenta.ru


----------



## terro6666 (18 Ago 2022)

Si bueno, Ucrania tiene 604.000 km2, 200 km2 equivale a cuanto? Al 0.03% en 3 dias? Un 0.01 % por día? Y eso contando solo los días de avance, si lo dividimos entre los días que no a avanzado 0.001% por día de avance? Técnicamente, si es un avance, pero que quieres que te diga.


----------



## neutral295 (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Sin acritud, ¿tu eres tonto?



No, el tonto eres tu y en tu casa no lo saben  háztelo mirar. Ah! acuérdate de tomarte la pastilla. veo que no te la has tomado, porque la vacuna del mono no te va a solucionar la patología que padeces ¡¡¡hacer el gilipollas cada vez que contestas!!!


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ha salido el tema del Uranio en niger
> Si Maricron se entrega a los pies del divino putin no es por necesidad, es por escoria nada mas.



Aquí desde la barra del bar Paco, con un palillo en la boca, yo diría que siendo Francia ella misma una de las principales productoras y estar en muy buenas relaciones con unas cuantas del resto, se trata más un tema de control de recursos mundiales que de consumo.

Es que hasta con España, con un gobierno digamos no muy favorable a la minería, Macron no tiene más que llevar a Antonio & Señora por un tour fotográfico de las localizaciones de "Emily en Paris" para que el postureo haga milagros.

Otro carajillo, por favor.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (18 Ago 2022)

Ya es una realidad: la UE se reunirá el 31 de agosto para introducir las primeras restricciones a las visas Schengen de los rusos







www.burbuja.info


----------



## volador (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Estos videos son hipnóticos, parecen que van a fallar pero luego aciertan.

Imagino que los que fallan no los publican.


----------



## duncan (18 Ago 2022)

Interesante entrevista a Jesús Pérez Triana putinejos ni lo abráis:


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> Estos videos son hipnóticos, parecen que van a fallar pero luego aciertan.
> 
> Imagino que los que fallan no los publican.



Tienen que fallar bastantes, una granada en caida libre una ráfaga de viento la desvía, pero son baratas asi que...


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha declarado su disposición para negociaciones directas entre Zelenskyy y Putin, informa CNN Turk


----------



## legal (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rusia ha declarado su disposición para negociaciones directas entre Zelenskyy y Putin, informa CNN Turk



Los rusos piden tiempo muerto.


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Ago 2022)

Explosión en las vias de ferrocarril en Krynychna, región de Donetsk.
Se sopecha de un valenciano que tiró una traca para celebrar algo.
(Ya han leído en Burbuja cómo se destroza bien una línea ferroviaria .)


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (18 Ago 2022)

legal dijo:


> Los rusos piden tiempo muerto.



Para su movilización general, que hoy por hoy es un fracaso.
La vuelta de sus soldados en cajas de madera por miles ya es muy preocupante para los ciudadanos rusos.
Es una trampa!


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Para su movilización general, que hoy por hoy es un fracaso.
> La vuelta de sus soldados en cajas de madera por miles ya es muy preocupante para los ciudadanos rusos.
> Es una trampa!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160030



Coincido totalmente, esperemos que no cedan, como mínimo hasta que no manden a tomar por saco el puente de Crimea. Pero ya veremos, supongo que dependerá de las presiones que reciban de los aliados y de como estén de ánimos de los ucranianos que están siendo bombardeados cada día. Aunque hay una cosa clara, los Rusos no van a abandonar sus ansias imperialistas, al menos no con Putín en el poder.


----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rusia ha declarado su disposición para negociaciones directas entre Zelenskyy y Putin, informa CNN Turk



Los rusos están locos por negociar desde pasado el primer fin de semana de guerra. Zelenski tiene que presionarle y que como mínimo se vayan a dónde estaban antes del 24/2.


----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

Hola a todos, me paso por aquí y veo que Coco Sucnormal (al que, por cierto, en teoría no puedo leer porque el muy cobarde me tiene el ignore  ) vuelve con su típica propaganda dirigida que puede tener cierto éxito entre algunos pero que si rascas un poco no tardas en ver como tergiversan y retuercen una entrevista aprovechándose de que el artículo no es de acceso libre.

Para el que se quiera tomar la molestia de comparar, el artículo en otra web:









Behind enemy lines, Ukrainians tell Russians 'You're never safe' - News7h


ZAPORIZHZHIA, Ukraine - They sneak into dark alleys to plant explosives. They identified Russian targets for Ukrainian artillery and long-range US-supplied



news7h.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Coincido totalmente, esperemos que no cedan, como mínimo hasta que no manden a tomar por saco el puente de Crimea. Pero ya veremos, supongo que dependerá de las presiones que reciban de los aliados y de como estén de ánimos de los ucranianos que están siendo bombardeados cada día. Aunque hay una cosa clara, los Rusos no van a abandonar sus ansias imperialistas, al menos no con Putín en el poder.



Pero tampoco servirá negociar ante unos rusos sin palabra ni honor .


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (18 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los rusos están locos por negociar desde pasado el primer fin de semana de guerra. Zelenski tiene que presionarle y que como mínimo se vayan a dónde estaban antes del 24/2.



Os acordáis de lo chulitos que eran en la primera semana? Amenazando a todo dios, lineas rojas, ataque nuclear...

Ahora están empantanados en un conflicto que no pueden ganar

Esto tardara 6 meses o 6 años, pero los ucranianos están luchando por su existencia como país y eso es imbatible

Al final los rusos saldrán por patas, como salieron de afganistan


----------



## moncton (18 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero tampoco servirá negociar ante unos rusos sin palabra ni honor .



Zelenski ya lo ha dicho que la negociación que suponga ceder territorio será visto como una muestra de debilidad por Putin y que sólo servirá para estancar el conflicto hasta que decidan volver a invadir en el futuro

Esto solo tiene una salida lógica, la derrota de Rusia y su destrucción como país con ansias invasoras, se hará lo que haga falta, cambio de gobierno, reescribir su constitución, particion del país...


----------



## −carrancas (18 Ago 2022)

Estimado @calopez ¿podría poner usted una chincheta a este hilo, por favor?

Puede que no genere tanto tráfico como el de "Guerra en Ucrania", pero es de los pocos hilos de calidad de este subforo.


----------



## Subprime (18 Ago 2022)

Mas tabaco por Crimea,.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2022)

Sigues queriendo vender toallas?


----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

Invoco a @paconan para que nos traiga nuestra dosis diaria de Brutalskyna, hoy hay dos pero una de ellas es especial porque (ya que estamos en el tema) aparecen unos individuos que más que rusos convalecientes pertenecientes a la Operación Especial parece que pertenezcan al Proyecto Hombre.

¿Y mis Spetznatz mañacos mazados donde están?




No homo, por supuesto


----------



## At4008 (18 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Mas tabaco por Crimea,.....


----------



## uberales (18 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## paconan (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Invoco a @paconan para que nos traiga nuestra dosis diaria de Brutalskyna, hoy hay dos pero una de ellas es especial porque (ya que estamos en el tema) aparecen unos individuos que más que rusos convalecientes pertenecientes a la Operación Especial parece que pertenezcan al Proyecto Hombre.
> 
> ¿Y mis Spetznatz mañacos mazados donde están?
> 
> ...



Brutalsky y el ejercito de saldo ruso


¿Es el ejército ruso actual más fuerte que el ejército soviético en su apogeo?






Nikita, un nuevo recluta de SMO de un pequeño asentamiento en Nizhni Novgorod, cree que tendrá más suerte que 80.000 muertos y mutilados antes que él. De hecho, la esperanza brota eterna.

Los trolls prorrusos están vendiendo a los occidentales, incluso en Quora, que sus medios les están mintiendo. El ejército ruso está, de hecho, avanzando y capturando nuevos territorios.

La conquista de territorios no equivale a victoria, aunque las ganancias territoriales de Rusia en los últimos tres meses fueron insignificantes.
Napoleón y Hitler conquistaron muchos territorios. Y luego los perdió a todos.

La pregunta, entonces, es cómo el gobierno ruso va a mantener esos territorios cuando la guerra cuesta quinientos millones de dólares y cien cadáveres al día, y los principales clientes dejaron de comprar su gas y petróleo como antes para no subsidiar sus “ campaña de desnazificación”?







Un par de borrachos del pueblo y un guardia de seguridad desempleado mordieron el anzuelo de 200 mil rublos al mes por matar civiles y saquear sus casas en Ucrania.

El Moscow Times reveló que el Banco Central encendió clandestinamente la imprenta para financiar esos enormes salarios a los soldados aficionados de la fortuna, más como carne de cañón, lo que conducirá a otro ciclo de inflación.

El gobierno ruso ha evaluado que se debe pagar carne de cañón entre 3 y 4 veces más que a los médicos, ingenieros, científicos, químicos y arquitectos.

En mi empresa, un académico de la prestigiosa Academia Rusa de Ciencias, experto en obstetricia, gana lo mismo que uno de esos borrachos enviados a la guerra.

Un ingeniero de la planta de fabricación de automóviles de Izhevsk le escribió una carta a Putin quejándose de que está cansado de pintar vallas porque se formó como ingeniero. ¡Escribió una carta a la misma persona que provocó el cierre de su planta!

El 60 % de las piezas de Lada Vesta que solían fabricarse en su planta de automóviles se fabrican en Occidente y ya no están disponibles debido a las sanciones. El gobierno continúa pagando a los empleados de las fábricas y plantas para que pinten las cercas y barran los pisos.

¿Por cuánto tiempo más y no es el objetivo de las industrias fabricar cosas, en lugar de proporcionar un pretexto para pagar a los desempleados?







Putin no puede brindar seguridad a los residentes y turistas en Crimea, que anexó hace ocho años. Después de los ataques a tres bases de la Fuerza Aérea en Crimea en cuestión de días, los veraneantes comenzaron a huir hacia el continente.

El aeropuerto de Simferopol está cerrado y, a menos que seas un soldado ansioso por enfrentarte a HIMARS en Kherson, el puente de Kerch es la única salida.

Pero también se cerró el tráfico de salida para sacar a los oficiales y generales del FSB (ex KGB) con sus familias, una prioridad sobre la plebe.







Una larga fila de autos saliendo de Crimea. Nunca ha habido un mejor momento para visitar Crimea: playas vacías, precios bajos. Manténgase alejado de las instalaciones militares.

Los FSBshniks no tomarían un tren debido al riesgo de que las vías del tren fueran saboteadas. no puedo volar No puedo tomar el tren. ¿Puede Putin vengarse del ataque a su Tierra Santa?

Para aumentar las apuestas, Putin tendría que usar armas químicas y biológicas, pero eso también aumentaría las apuestas occidentales.
Ya se le acabaron las opciones: bombardeó Ucrania con todo tipo de bombas, misiles y cohetes que las fuerzas armadas tienen a su disposición. Asentamientos y pueblos enteros arrasados.

Se han asignado billones de rublos para reconstruir Donbas y Mariyupol, mientras que un tercio de las clínicas en Rusia no tienen plomería interior ni calefacción central, y en todas partes la infraestructura soviética se está desmoronando y cayendo a pedazos.

Cuanto más el ejército ruso bombardee Ucrania, más dinero del presupuesto que ya se está exprimiendo debido a las sanciones tendrá que sacarse de Rusia para reconstruir lo que han destruido en Ucrania.








Continua


----------



## paconan (18 Ago 2022)

Durante más de una década, la propaganda nos decía que los soldados rusos son “hombres educados”, libertadores bien equipados y bondadosos.

La guerra en Ucrania reveló que el ejército ruso es un grupo de maleantes, ladrones y merodeadores. Mira a esos soldados en recuperación en un hospital.







Muestran con orgullo los relojes que robaron a los ucranianos. Estos son los verdaderos rostros de los libertadores.








También aprendimos sobre los "valores familiares tradicionales" de los que Putin se jacta y que supuestamente nos hacen tan superiores al decadente y moralmente corrupto Occidente.

La madre de este soldado capturado se molestó cuando escuchó la voz de su hijo, que se espera que reciba una compensación de seis millones de rublos, que ahora no recibirá porque está vivo y bien.

La madre de otro soldado se quejó con el periodista ucraniano de que tiene que pagar el préstamo que tomó para comprar un iPhone 13.

“¡Pero tu hijo está en cautiverio!” ¿No es su vida más importante que un aparato?

Bueno, ella tiene un padre discapacitado y cuidarlo cuesta dinero.






Babushka que vi el otro día vendiendo matrioskas afuera de una clínica de Ferrocarriles Rusos.

“Artesanía artesanal! ¡Dame dinero! ¡Necesito dinero!" llamó a los transeúntes. Quería preguntarle de dónde había sacado la mercancía, pero pensé que sería mejor que no.

En Rusia, las matrioskas te venden.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Subprime (18 Ago 2022)

Surullo-30M


----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rusia ha declarado su disposición para negociaciones directas entre Zelenskyy y Putin, informa CNN Turk



Como bien se ha dicho, es una trampa. Que le den a Rusia un alto el fuego, y en unos meses volvemos a estar igual, pero con la horda reorganizada. Ahora lo que hay que hacer es presionar más.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rusia ha declarado su disposición para negociaciones directas entre Zelenskyy y Putin, informa CNN Turk



Quieren polonizar a Zelinski...


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico, los Ucranianos lo saben mejor que nosotros:


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Ago 2022)

Pero no estaban combatiendo contra untermenschen orcoturcochinos ???, esos son mercenarios de salon y sobremesa !!!.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2022)

Fuente tus cojones


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (18 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso para @M. Priede @HDR @pifiado @Amancio Ortega @Armando la Gorda @dabuti @imaginARIO @Endut Hoch Hech! @McNulty y el resto de la piara pajillera follaputin:




El ejercito ruso para el resto de gente no tarada:




Durísimo.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Ago 2022)

Disparar contra afganos a 2.000 metros de distancia, como hacian los canadienses, es muy comodo, pero combatir contra un ejercito europeo de igual a igual, ahi hay que ser un hombre.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

Es verdad, se me había olvidado, donde está wali?


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160406



Pues si te digo la verdad prefiero a los de abajo como carne de cañón.

El de arriba no aguanta ni 5 minutos de cardio intenso. Los musculitos en una guerra valen 0.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad prefiero a los de abajo como carne de cañón.
> 
> El de arriba no aguanta ni 5 minutos de cardio intenso. Los musculitos en una guerra valen 0.



Otra "finta", si es que se veía venir...


----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad prefiero a los de abajo como carne de cañón.
> 
> El de arriba no aguanta ni 5 minutos de cardio intenso. Los musculitos en una guerra valen 0.



Verá ud. McNulty, que con el tiempo le he estado cogiendo cariño, le veo como una especie de abogado de oficio: no ha de preferir a nadie de carne de cañón. El cachas no-homo dudo que entre en combate siendo un modelo contratado, pero los fulanos que parecen drogadictos del Proyecto Hombre (de hecho se parecen mucho al avatar de cierto forero Focabocas) no deberían haber avanzado ni un metro desde la frontera rusa, ni ellos ni los que verdaderamente se han convertido en picadillo como hemos visto en múltiples fotos. Y recordemos que entre el lumpen y el postureo hay gente como el pobre padre que fue a recoger a su hijo y fue reclutado a la fuerza para servir en una de esas republiquetas a las que tenéis tanto cariño.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Verá ud. McNulty, que con el tiempo le he estado cogiendo cariño, le veo como una especie de abogado de oficio: no ha de preferir a nadie de carne de cañón. El cachas no-homo dudo que entre en combate siendo un modelo contratado, pero los fulanos que parecen drogadictos del Proyecto Hombre (de hecho se parecen mucho al avatar de cierto forero Focabocas) no deberían haber avanzado ni un metro desde la frontera rusa, ni ellos ni los que verdaderamente se han convertido en picadillo como hemos visto en múltiples fotos. Y recordemos que entre el lumpen y el postureo hay gente como el pobre padre que fue a recoger a su hijo y fue reclutado a la fuerza para servir en una de esas republiquetas a las que tenéis tanto cariño.



Así animo el hilo, que esto está muerto.

Si eres un sargento de brigada, a quien preferirías enviar al frente, a 10 exdrogadictos que no temen por su vida o a 10 musculocas con menos agilidad que un hipopótamo? Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ago 2022)

Este relato te gustará más.










‘I don’t see justice in this war’: Russian soldier exposes rot at core of Ukraine invasion


Exclusive: Pavel Filatyev has fled his homeland after publishing a 141-page account detailing his experiences on the frontline




www.theguardian.com






*No veo justicia en esta guerra": soldado ruso expone podredumbre en el centro de la invasión de Ucrania*






Exclusivo: Pavel Filatyev *ha huido de su tierra natal después de publicar un relato de 141 páginas que detalla sus experiencias en el frente*

'Nos convirtieron en salvajes': extracto del relato de Pavel Filatyev

PAGSavel Filatyev sabía las consecuencias de lo que decía. El exparacaidista entendió que se arriesgaba a ir a prisión, que sería llamado traidor y sería rechazado por sus antiguos compañeros de armas. Su propia madre lo había instado a huir de Rusia mientras aún pudiera. Lo dijo de todos modos.

“No veo justicia en esta guerra. No veo la verdad aquí”, dijo sobre una mesa de café escondida en el distrito financiero de Moscú. Era la primera vez que se sentaba en persona con un periodista desde que regresó de la guerra en Ucrania .



No tengo miedo de pelear en la guerra. Pero necesito sentir justicia, entender que lo que estoy haciendo está bien. Y creo que todo esto está fallando no solo porque el gobierno ha robado todo, sino porque nosotros, los rusos, no sentimos que lo que estamos haciendo sea correcto”.

Hace dos semanas, Filatyev visitó su página de redes sociales VKontakte y publicó una bomba de 141 páginas: una descripción día a día de cómo su unidad de paracaidistas fue enviada a Ucrania continental desde Crimea, ingresó a Kherson y capturó el puerto marítimo, y excavó bajo fuego de artillería pesada durante más de un mes cerca de Mykolaiv, y luego cómo finalmente fue herido y evacuado del conflicto con una infección en el ojo.

Para entonces, estaba convencido de que tenía que sacar a la luz la podredumbre de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. “Estábamos sentados bajo el fuego de artillería de Mykolaiv”, dijo. “En ese momento ya pensé que solo estamos aquí haciendo tonterías, ¿para qué carajos necesitamos esta guerra? Y realmente tuve este pensamiento: 'Dios, si sobrevivo, haré todo lo que pueda para detener esto'”.

Pasó 45 días escribiendo sus memorias del conflicto, rompiendo una omertá bajo la cual incluso la palabra guerra ha sido desterrada en público. "Simplemente no puedo quedarme callado por más tiempo, aunque sé que probablemente no cambiaré nada, y tal vez he actuado tontamente para meterme en tantos problemas", dice Filatyev, con los dedos temblando por el estrés mientras habla. encendió otro cigarrillo.

Su libro de memorias, ZOV, lleva el nombre de las marcas tácticas pintadas en los vehículos del ejército ruso que se han adoptado como símbolo a favor de la guerra en Rusia. Hasta ahora, no ha habido un relato voluntario más detallado de un soldado ruso que participó en la invasión de Ucrania. Se publicaron extractos en la prensa independiente de Rusia, mientras que Filatyev apareció en video para una entrevista televisada en TV Rain.


Es muy importante que alguien sea el primero en hablar”, dijo Vladimir Osechkin, jefe de la red de derechos humanos Gulagu.net, quien ayudó a Filatyev a salir de Rusia a principios de esta semana. Eso también convirtió a Filatyev en el primer soldado que huyó de Rusia debido a la oposición a la guerra. “Y está abriendo una caja de Pandora”.

Esta semana, el sitio de investigación ruso iStories, que Rusia ha prohibido en el país, ha publicado una confesión de otro soldado ruso que admite ante la cámara haber disparado y asesinado a un residente civil en la ciudad ucraniana de Andriivka.



> La mayoría de la gente en el ejército no está contenta con lo que está pasando allí.



Filatyev, que sirvió en el 56º regimiento de asalto aéreo de la Guardia con base en Crimea, describió cómo su unidad exhausta y mal equipada irrumpió en Ucrania continental detrás de una lluvia de cohetes a fines de febrero, con poca logística u objetivos concretos, y sin idea. por qué la guerra estaba ocurriendo en absoluto. “Me tomó semanas entender que no había ninguna guerra en territorio ruso y que acabábamos de atacar Ucrania”, dijo.

En un momento, Filatyev describe cómo los voraces paracaidistas, la élite del ejército ruso, capturaron el puerto marítimo de Kherson e inmediatamente comenzaron a apoderarse de "computadoras y cualquier objeto valioso que pudiéramos encontrar". Luego saquearon las cocinas en busca de comida.

Como salvajes, comíamos de todo allí: avena, papilla, mermelada, miel, café… Nos importaba un carajo nada, ya nos habían llevado al límite. La mayoría había pasado un mes en los campos sin ningún indicio de comodidad, una ducha o comida normal.

“A qué estado salvaje puedes llevar a las personas al no pensar en el hecho de que necesitan dormir, comer y lavarse”, escribió. “Todo alrededor nos daba una sensación de vileza; como desgraciados, solo intentábamos sobrevivir”.

Filatyev dio una profunda calada a un cigarrillo mientras contaba la historia, mirando nerviosamente a su alrededor en busca de alguien que lo observara cerca de la medianoche en un parque de Moscú, y luego trató de explicarse.

“Sé que sonará salvaje para un lector extranjero”, dijo, describiendo a un compañero soldado que roba una computadora. “Pero [el soldado] sabe que esto vale más que uno de sus salarios. Y quién sabe si estará vivo mañana de todos modos. Así que lo toma. No estoy tratando de justificar lo que ha hecho. Pero creo que es importante decir por qué la gente actúa así, para entender cómo detenerla… Qué hará una persona en este tipo de situaciones extremas”.

Criticó extensamente lo que llamó la “degradación” del ejército, incluido el uso de equipos y vehículos anticuados que expusieron a los soldados rusos a los contraataques ucranianos. El rifle que le dieron antes de la guerra estaba oxidado y tenía una correa rota, dijo.

“Solo éramos un objetivo ideal”, escribió, describiendo viajar a Kherson en camiones UAZ obsoletos y sin blindaje que a veces permanecían en el lugar durante 20 minutos. “No estaba claro cuál era el plan; como siempre, nadie sabía nada”.

Filatyev describe a su unidad, mientras la guerra se prolongaba, siendo inmovilizada en trincheras durante casi un mes cerca de Mykolaiv bajo el fuego de la artillería ucraniana. Fue allí donde un proyectil arrojó lodo en su ojo, lo que provocó una infección que casi lo ciega.

A medida que crecían las frustraciones en el frente, escribió sobre informes de soldados que se dispararon deliberadamente para escapar del frente y cobrar 3 millones de rublos (40.542 libras esterlinas) en compensación, así como rumores de actos de mutilación contra soldados capturados y cadáveres.

En la entrevista, dijo que no había visto personalmente los actos de abuso cometidos durante la guerra. Pero describió una cultura de ira y resentimiento en el ejército que derriba la fachada de apoyo total a la guerra retratada en la propaganda rusa.

“La mayoría de las personas en el ejército están descontentas con lo que está pasando allí, están descontentas con el gobierno y sus comandantes, están descontentas con Putin y su política, están descontentas con el ministro de defensa, que nunca ha servido en el ejército”, escribió.






Pavel Filátiev.
Desde que se hizo público, dijo, toda su unidad ha cortado el contacto con él. Pero creía que el 20% de ellos apoyaba su protesta rotundamente. Y muchos otros, en conversaciones tranquilas, le habían hablado de un sentido de respeto a regañadientes por el patriotismo de los ucranianos que luchan por defender su propio territorio. O se había quejado del maltrato por parte de Rusia a sus propios soldados.

“

Nadie está tratando a los veteranos aquí”, dijo en un momento. En los hospitales militares, describió haber conocido a soldados descontentos, incluidos marineros heridos del crucero Moskva, hundido por misiles ucranianos en abril, gritando a un oficial de alto rango fuera de la habitación. Y, en ZOV, afirmó que “hay montones de muertos, cuyos familiares no han recibido una indemnización”, corroborando informes de prensa sobre soldados heridos esperando meses para recibir el pago.

El plan original de Filatyev era publicar sus memorias e inmediatamente entregarse a la policía. Pero Osechkin, el activista, le dijo que reconsiderara mientras lo instaba repetidamente a huir del país. Hasta esta semana, se había negado a hacerlo.

Así que me voy, me voy a América, ¿y quién soy yo allí? ¿Que se supone que haga?" él dijo. “Si ni siquiera me necesitan en mi propio país, ¿quién me necesita allí?”.

Por eso, durante dos semanas, Filatyev se había alojado en un hotel diferente cada noche y vivía de una pesada mochila negra que llevaba consigo, tratando de mantenerse un paso por delante de la policía. Incluso entonces, admite, no debería haber sido difícil de encontrar.

The Guardian no ha podido verificar de forma independiente todos los detalles de la historia de Filatyev, pero ha proporcionado documentos y fotografías que muestran que era un paracaidista del 56º regimiento aerotransportado estacionado en Crimea, que fue hospitalizado con una lesión en el ojo sufrida mientras "realizaba operaciones especiales". tareas en Ucrania” en abril y que había escrito directamente al Kremlin con sus quejas sobre la guerra antes de hacerlo público.

Fotografías antiguas muestran a Filatyev cuando era un adolescente con una _telnyashka_ azul y blanca (la camiseta tradicional azul y blanca que usa el personal militar) entre sus compañeros soldados, luego colgado de un carrusel durante el entrenamiento de paracaidistas, luego, ya mayor, bien afeitado en camuflaje bronceado posando con un rifle en Crimea antes de que comenzara la guerra.

Nacido en una familia de militares en la ciudad sureña de Volgodonsk, Filatyev, de 34 años, pasó gran parte de sus 20 años en el ejército. Después de servir en Chechenia a fines de la década de 2000, pasó casi una década como entrenador de caballos, trabajando para la empresa productora de carne rusa Miratorg y clientes adinerados antes de volver a alistarse en 2021 por razones financieras, dijo.

Ahora es un hombre cambiado. Sigue siendo poderosamente construido y articulado, pero la guerra y el estrés han cobrado su precio. Sus mejillas llenas de cicatrices están cubiertas por una barba de dos semanas. Todavía no puede ver correctamente con su ojo derecho. Y se ríe amargamente de tener que quejarse del ejército ruso a un periodista extranjero y “venir a hablarte como un cura entre cervezas”.

“Dicen que el heroísmo de unos es culpa de otros”, dijo. “Es el siglo XXI, comenzamos esta guerra idiota, y una vez más estamos llamando a los soldados a realizar actos heroicos, a sacrificarse. ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿No nos estamos muriendo?

Sobre todo, se preguntaba por qué seguía libre. Había escuchado que su unidad se preparaba para acusarlo de deserción, una acusación que podría llevarlo a prisión por muchos años. Y sin embargo, no pasó nada.

“No entiendo por qué todavía no me han arrebatado”, dice al encontrarse en una estación de tren en Moscú. “He dicho más que nadie en los últimos seis meses. Tal vez no saben qué hacer conmigo”.

del país por una ruta no revelada poco después del sábado por la noche, cuando se dirigió a buscar un albergue para pasar la noche. Dos días después, Osechkin anunció que Filatyev había logrado escapar de Rusia “antes de su arresto”. Todavía no está claro si ha sido acusado formalmente o no de algún delito en Rusia.

“¿Por qué debería tener que huir de mi país solo por decir la verdad sobre en qué han convertido a nuestro ejército estos bastardos?”, escribió Filatyev en un mensaje de Telegram. “Estoy abrumado por las emociones que he tenido que dejar mi país”.

Sigue siendo uno de los pocos soldados rusos que ha hablado públicamente sobre la guerra, aunque después de meses de angustia sobre cómo hacerlo sin violar su servicio. “La gente me pregunta por qué no tiré mi arma”, dijo. “Bueno, estoy en contra de esta guerra, pero no soy un general, no soy el ministro de defensa, no soy Putin, no sé cómo detener esto. No habría cambiado nada por convertirme en un cobarde, arrojar mi arma y abandonar a mis camaradas”.

Sentado en las concurridas calles de Moscú posiblemente por última vez, dijo que esperaba que todo esto llegara a su fin después de las protestas populares como durante la guerra de Vietnam. Pero por ahora, dijo, eso parecía estar muy lejos.

“Estoy aterrorizado por lo que sucederá a continuación”, dijo, imaginando a Rusia luchando por la victoria total a pesar del terrible costo. “¿Cuánto vamos a pagar por eso? ¿Quién quedará en nuestro país? ... Para mí mismo dije que esta es una tragedia personal. Porque ¿en qué nos hemos convertido? ¿Y cómo puede empeorar?”.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así animo el hilo, que esto está muerto.



No te preocupes, ya lo animamos nosotros. Mira, otra parrillada:


----------



## XicoRaro (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así animo el hilo, que esto está muerto.
> 
> Si eres un sargento de brigada, a quien preferirías enviar al frente, a 10 exdrogadictos que no temen por su vida o a 10 musculocas con menos agilidad que un hipopótamo? Yo lo tengo claro.





ghawar dijo:


> No te preocupes, ya lo animamos nosotros. Mira, otra parrillada:






*La horda militarmente a la defensiva, y con el Rublo cayendo ahora mismo un 16% con respecto al Dólar, la moneda mundial que más cae.
Rusia yéndose por el sumidero.*


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No te preocupes, ya lo animamos nosotros. Mira, otra parrillada:



Ojito esto ya es territorio ruso


----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)

Joer pepinazos en la puta madre Rusia


----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así animo el hilo, que esto está muerto.
> 
> Si eres un sargento de brigada, a quien preferirías enviar al frente, a 10 exdrogadictos que no temen por su vida o a 10 musculocas con menos agilidad que un hipopótamo? Yo lo tengo claro.



En la vida real hay un montón de estudios (y debates) al respecto. Le animo a buscarlos. Si le da pereza ya le avanzo que la opinión mayoritaria es que se prefiere a gente algo fibrada y que tenga fondo. Para muestra un botón, aspirantes a entrar en la unidad US Navy Seal:













Las pongo porque, por razones obvias de ser una unidad especial, pueden tomarse el lujo de rechazar fácilmente la gente que no cumpla los requisitos.

En cuanto a la alternativa que me presentas, con una semana de instrucción nos los matan a todos. Con mes y medio, nuestros queridos lumpen y parias de la tierra, salvo alguno, pues estarán para el arrastre. Los mazaditos estarán cerca de una forma física más adecuada.

PD: "El sargento de brigada" no es un empleo en el Ejército Español. Supongo que te referirás a brigada, tal cual. (OR-8)


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El ejército ruso para @M. Priede @HDR @pifiado @Amancio Ortega @Armando la Gorda @dabuti @imaginARIO @Endut Hoch Hech! @McNulty y el resto de la piara pajillera follaputin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160502
> 
> ...



Están sacando todo lo gordo de los arsenales...


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160559
> 
> 
> La horda militarmente a la defensiva, y con el Rublo cayendo ahora mismo un 16% con respecto al Dólar, la moneda mundial que más cae.
> Rusia yéndose por el sumidero.



Rusia apunto de colapsar = Centros comerciales petados de gente. 




keylargof dijo:


> El ejército ruso para @M. Priede @HDR @pifiado @Amancio Ortega @Armando la Gorda @dabuti @imaginARIO @Endut Hoch Hech! @McNulty y el resto de la piara pajillera follaputin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160502
> 
> ...



Y la realidad:


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Ojito esto ya es territorio ruso



80 años después, vuelven a caer bombas en suelo ruso... y no son la otan.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> En la vida real hay un montón de estudios (y debates) al respecto. Le animo a buscarlos. Si le da pereza ya le avanzo que la opinión mayoritaria es que se prefiere a gente algo fibrada y que tenga fondo. Para muestra un botón, aspirantes a entrar en la unidad US Navy Seal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de las fotos están fibraditos tirando a delgados, pero no musculosos. Tener grandes cantidades de músculo estorba más que beneficia. Reconoce que la parodia que has intentado hacer te ha salido un poco mal, no pasa nada.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Ago 2022)

Supuestamente el ministerio de defensa ruso habría solicitado el restablecimiento de las líneas de producción de blindados BMP de "generaciones anteriores"



Una explicación podría ser que tengan gran cantidad de BMP-2 almacenados que no sean recuperables directamente y quieran fabricar componentes para recuperarlos y pasarlos a la versión BMP-2M con la que se actualizaron los de paises como Argelia en la década del 2000, supuestamente los propios rusos habrían actualizado unos cuantos de esa forma en la década pasada. Supuestamente tendrían más de 6.000 en la reserva.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Supuestamente el ministerio de defensa ruso habría solicitado el restablecimiento de las líneas de producción de blindados BMP de "generaciones anteriores"
> 
> 
> 
> Una explicación podría ser que tengan gran cantidad de BMP-2 almacenados que no sean recuperables directamente y quieran fabricar componentes para recuperarlos y pasarlos a la versión BMP-2M con la que se actualizaron los de paises como Argelia en la década del 2000, supuestamente los propios rusos habrían actualizado unos cuantos de esa forma en la década pasada. Supuestamente tendrían más de 6.000 en la reserva.



Lo que viene a ser reciclar mierda...


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los de las fotos están fibraditos tirando a delgados, pero no musculosos. Tener grandes cantidades de músculo estorba más que beneficia. Reconoce que la parodia que has intentado hacer te ha salido un poco mal, no pasa nada.



Es una parodia basada en los conocidísimos memes de "Lo que pides a Amazon/Alliexpress y lo que te llega" 

El tipo ya he dicho que muy probablemente sea un modelo contratado y si te disgusta prueba a hacer llegar una carta con tus quejas al responsable. El departamento de propaganda del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso, la portera de Shoigu o quien sea. 

PD: te recomiendo que quites la imagen de los Wagner en África con el martillo pilón que utilizan para torturar prisioneros. Tu mismo si te gusta admirar gente que ha revivido la medieval rueda.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia apunto de colapsar = Centros comerciales petados de gente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con zapatillas de deportes del Declaton.... y mercancía robada colgando.


----------



## Pat (18 Ago 2022)

Coco,
vuestro intento Orwelliana de convertir la verdad en mentira y la mentira en verdad como cuando refieres a los territorios de Ucrania conquistado por Rusia como *“Territorios Liberados”, *es una mentira tan absoluto y transparente que solo sirve para que te estas auto ridiculizando. No se dónde vives para que puedes pensar que un Europea medianamente educado va tragar semejante estupidez, me queda perplejo de porque sueltas estas tonterías aquí, a menos que realmente estas a favor de Ucrania y pretendes ridiculizar Rusia y sus fuerzas armadas.

EN cuanto a tu post sobre el Ruso asqueado de la Guerra que Putin ha lanzado, créatelo, y esto no será un caso aislado.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Es una parodia basada en los conocidísimos memes de "Lo que pides a Amazon/Alliexpress y lo que te llega"
> 
> El tipo ya he dicho que muy probablemente sea un modelo contratado y si te disgusta prueba a hacer llegar una carta con tus quejas al responsable. El departamento de propaganda del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso, la portera de Shoigu o quien sea.
> 
> PD: te recomiendo que quites la imagen de los Wagner en África con el martillo pilón que utilizan para torturar prisioneros. Tu mismo si te gusta admirar gente que ha revivido la medieval rueda.



Nah, esa foto es preciosa.

Acordeón soviético, martillo torturador de nazis y yihadistas, y zapatillas del decathlon.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ago 2022)

Los funcionarios afirman que Ucrania no ha perdido un solo sistema HIMARS hasta la fecha


----------



## UNKAS (18 Ago 2022)

En una llamada interceptada a un soldado orco éste dice que la inteligencia que les llega es para acojonarse vivos. Parece circular la idea de que el 24 de agosto "va a pasar algo terrible": una brutal contraofensiva ucraniana. Su madre le dice que se tranquilice, que se supone que sus mandos tomarán medidas defensivas y tal, pero el sodado dice que no, que les dejan allí colgados y expresa su deseo de fusilar al "fucking bastard" de su comandante de brigada.

24 de agosto va a ser el dia de la independencia, dice el soldado. Jerson y Crimea van a caer. Como se ve, la moral de combate por las nubes.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha dicho a su personal que abandone la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y no venga a trabajar mañana

La justificación oficial es que un ataque ucraniano a la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia es inminente, pero debemos estar atentos a cualquier movimiento de equipo militar ruso desde la planta.



suena a ataque false flag ruso


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Vaya meada en la cara...


----------



## Tusade (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## machinaexdeus (18 Ago 2022)

Ucrania obtiene acceso mejorado a imágenes y datos de Iceye 
18 de agosto de 2022 

Iceye está transfiriendo la capacidad total de un satélite de radar de apertura sintética que recopila imágenes y datos sobre Ucrania, además del acceso a otros satélites en su constelación, al gobierno ucraniano en virtud de un contrato con una organización benéfica. 

Iceye anunció un acuerdo el 18 de agosto con la Fundación Benéfica Serhiy Prytula, una organización establecida por un actor ucraniano para proporcionar drones, vehículos blindados y ayuda humanitaria a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en respuesta a la invasión rusa. En un comunicado, Prytula calificó el acuerdo con Iceye como “un paso significativo para responder a la solicitud urgente del Gobierno de Ucrania de datos críticos de observación de la Tierra y beneficiará enormemente a nuestras Fuerzas Armadas”. 

Iceye continuará operando los satélites SAR y proporcionará a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania imágenes satelitales actualizadas con frecuencia en ubicaciones críticas, según el comunicado de prensa. 

“Con este acuerdo, Iceye se basa aún más en sus esfuerzos para proporcionar datos objetivos y soporte tecnológico a Ucrania”, dijo el director ejecutivo de Iceye, Rafal Modrzewski, en un comunicado. “Creemos firmemente que la tecnología SAR y sus capacidades continuarán agregando un valor significativo al Gobierno de Ucrania, ahora gracias al trabajo de la Fundación Benéfica Serhiy Prytula”. 

Los satélites SAR, que recopilan imágenes durante el día, la noche y en todas las condiciones climáticas, han sido una herramienta particularmente valiosa en una guerra que comenzó en Europa del Este en febrero. 

Iceye ha lanzado 21 satélites desde que se fundó la compañía en 2014. No todos los satélites permanecen en funcionamiento, pero la compañía no revela exactamente cuales aún están recopilando datos. Aún así, Iceye afirma operar la constelación de satélites SAR más grande del mundo. 









Ukraine gains enhanced access to Iceye imagery and data - SpaceNews


Iceye is transferring the full capability of one synthetic aperture radar satellite collecting imagery and data around Ukraine plus access to other satellites in its constellation to the Ukrainian government under a contract with a charitable organization.




spacenews.com


----------



## Tusade (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (18 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nah, esa foto es preciosa.
> 
> Acordeón soviético, martillo torturador de nazis y yihadistas, y zapatillas del decathlon.



Bueno, por lo menos admites que estás a favor de la tortura y asesinato.

PD: El famoso caso del martillo pilón fue con un desertor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

Por lo tanto ...

la nueva generación de españoles y europeos necesariamente serán hijos de madres extranjeras, la mayoría de países enemigos de Europa : LOS BRICS , los cuales son 7 mil millones de habitantes contra los 300 millones de europeos a punto de ser reemplazados. 

Los indigenistas sudamericanos nos quisieran ver aniquilados vengando lo que ellos creen el exterminio de sus razas y destrucción de sus civilizaciones, además del saqueo de su oro y la esclavitud de sus antepasados. Ya quisiera el indio EVO MORALES y afines, apretar un botón y hacer desaparecer a todos los blancos. Mientras tanto inundan con toneladas de cocaína Europa con la connivencia de criminales metidos a políticos y de paso financian sus ataques de ingeniería social para esterilizar a las europeas. 








La red criminal que traficó cocaína boliviana a Europa operaba desde Dubái | El Deber


La DEA de Estados Unidos, junto a las agencias antidroga de Brasil, España y Paraguay, trabajaron de manera coordinada con Europol en un operativo que concluyó el 15 de febrero. Hay compradores de vehículos que hacen negocios en esa zona.




eldeber.com.bo





Los chinos nos odian sin compasión. Desde las guerras del OPIO que saquearon su civilización y a punto estuvimos de desmembrarlos y destruirlos igual que al imperio OTOMANO, no nos perdonan . Siguiendo la máxima de Sun Tzu ( el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en vencer sin luchar ) llevan décadas en una guerra soterrada siendo los principales promotores de todas las distopías que nos están destruyendo, como el socialismo y el feminismo, la destrucción de las familias, las leyes viogen, la pornografía extrema al alcance incluso de los niños con un solo clic, la bomba gay ... 
y sobre todo la desindustrialización de Europa en su propio beneficio .
Ellos son los que inundan de fentanilo Estados Unidos y los principales creadores del coronavirus . 








Cómo operan los carteles de México y China para vender fentanilo en Estados Unidos - BBC News Mundo


En los últimos años es cada vez mayor la venta de drogas con fentanilo que llegan a Estados Unidos desde México. Un creciente mercado que tiene un mismo origen: carteles de China asociados con bandas de narcotráfico mexicanas.




www.bbc.com





Los musulmanes/árabes , llevan siglos reclamando Al Ándalus y resto de Europa como el territorio natural para la expansión de su civilización . Además no perdonan la destrucción del imperio Otomano y la fragmentación de los territorios productores de petróleo para poder controlar sus riquezas. De la misma manera que compran equipos de fútbol europeos y a los mejores jugadores del mundo, también compran medios de comunicación, periodistas y sicarios a los que ellos convierten en políticos que llegan a dirigir gobiernos , como en el caso de España.
A través de testaferros controlan los medios de comunicación españoles y europeos siendo los principales accionistas de mediaset y atresmedia , y son los que financian los guiones de las series de la tele que presentan una sociedad distópica totalmente contraria a sus propios valores , con la finalidad de que sea imitada por la población . Si se tira del hilo de películas y series como " SEXO EN NUEVA YORK " indudablemente habrá un judío, un chino o un árabe. 


Los judíos son los directores de la orquesta, son demasiado pocos para destruir toda la civilización occidental a la que culpan de haberles perseguido desde tiempo inmemorial y temen un resurgir de un movimiento patriota como el nazismo que fue a por ellos señalándolos como el principal enemigo de Europa. por eso se apoyan en sus socios y buscan destruirnos antes de que se vuelva a presentar el problema.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Con pinzas... pero parece que esta noche en Belgorod no van a dormir muy bien. Hay rumores también de evacuación de civiles - supongo que los que vivan cerca de las bases.

Dicen que han sido atacados dos cuarteles generales y un aeropuerto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Ago 2022)

Ucrania esta atacando numerosos objetivos esta noche en crimea, rusia , donbass y jerson


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Ago 2022)

R


ghawar dijo:


>



Esta siendo una noche terrible para rusia .


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> R
> 
> Esta siendo una noche terrible para rusia .



Jajjaja, si


----------



## Subprime (18 Ago 2022)

La noche de los cigarros, parece que les estan dando pal pelo a Rusia.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Ago 2022)

La noche de los segarros largos.


----------



## At4008 (18 Ago 2022)

La noche de los cigarros largos.


----------



## duncan (18 Ago 2022)

Putinejos mejor que no pincheis en el enlace os puede dar un aire:


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Ago 2022)

Crisis existencial y de confianza en grupos de Telegram pro rusos, adjunto imágenes del chat pidiendo a Putin reacciones y la cabeza del comandante


Este otro es llevado por rusos, dirigido al público occidental: Ya hay división entre pro rusos rusos y lo que llaman los rusos "fans occidentales de Rusia" @eL PERRO @Amraslazar @Decimus @El Promotor @Patatas bravas @asakopako @Casino @El Ariki Mau @keylargof @Hrodrich @JAGGER...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)

La base de Belbek, donde ocurrió esto entre pilotos ucranianos y hombrecillos verdes


----------



## McNulty (18 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos admites que estás a favor de la tortura y asesinato.
> 
> PD: El famoso caso del martillo pilón fue con un desertor.



En la guerra vale todo hamijo.


----------



## Subprime (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Ago 2022)

No solo RT pone tarado a los pro rusitos en su mayoría panchitos 

Hay otros medios que se dedican a propagar insistentemente propaganda del estado genocida Orco 

La cadena Alemana financiada del presupuesto publico Alemán DW presento este "documental" que promociona al belicista criminal estado orco 

Lo que no es mas que propaganda de guerra fue hecho después de la invasión Ilegal de Putin a Ucrania, después que demolieran Mariupol y Bucha.

¿Por qué la DW haría un reportaje de propaganda de guerra a favor del régimen genocida orcorruso cuando ellos (Orcos) están actuando en Ucrania igual o peor que los Nazis originales? 

Obviamente toda la panchitada + incelato pro rusito excitado en los comentarios 






Gasparov no se equivoca al decir que Putin tiene un "Gran equipo de rescate dentro de occidente" ese equipo existe es grande y poderoso, tenemos a Amnistía internacional quien uso testimonios de civiles en campos de concentración amenazados de muerte para presentar su "Reportaje"


----------



## Subprime (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ago 2022)

Dicen que se derribó un dron cerca de puente.









Взрывы в Керчи сегодня - у Крымского моста были слышны взрывы, видео - 24 Канал







24tv-ua.cdn.ampproject.org






*En Kerch, cerca del puente, los lugareños escucharon explosiones: los invasores hablan de defensa aérea.*
18 de agosto de 2022, 21:24
Leer noticias ucranianas

*Los residentes de Kerch informan masivamente de una fuerte explosión. La explosión se escuchó en diferentes puntos de la ciudad y pueblos aledaños.*
Las redes sociales escriben que se escucharon al menos 4 fuertes explosiones. Los residentes de Kerch informan que vieron cohetes que vuelan "desde el lado del mar" y destellos en el cielo. Todo esto estuvo acompañado de fuertes explosiones, de las cuales la tierra tembló.


----------



## XicoRaro (18 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Estan masacrando a los Rusos a plazer.


ghawar dijo:


>




Se les ha olvidado a los generales del Gremlin hinchar las defensas antiaéreas S400.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ago 2022)

Un dos tres, todo va bien.

El desempleo podría duplicarse para fin de año, pero todo va bien.









В большинстве регионов России безработица может вырасти в полтора-два раза


«Пик роста напряженности на рынке труда» правительство ждет уже к концу года




www.kp.ru





*"En la mayoría de las regiones de Rusia, el desempleo puede crecer entre una vez y media y dos veces.*

El Gobierno espera el "pico crecimiento de la tensión en el mercado laboral" para finales de año


*El país se encuentra en una recesión económica constante; en tales condiciones, es inevitable un aumento del desempleo"*


----------



## Radiopatio (18 Ago 2022)

Supuesta filmación dentro de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. La nave es la sala de turbinas, donde se genera la electricidad y que es anexa al reactor nuclear correspondiente. 

Se puede observar la presencia de camiones militares de transporte de munición dentro de la nave.


----------



## XicoRaro (18 Ago 2022)

Parece que los Ucros van a por el puente de Crimea en el estrecho de Kerch. Se filtran videos de disparos de las baterías antiaéreas que defiende el puente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)

Negociar con los que a las 24h de firmar una cosa rompen el pacto?
Es absurdo, lo único enviar un moñeco de zelensky con c4 dentro



ghawar dijo:


> Coincido totalmente, esperemos que no cedan, como mínimo hasta que no manden a tomar por saco el puente de Crimea. Pero ya veremos, supongo que dependerá de las presiones que reciban de los aliados y de como estén de ánimos de los ucranianos que están siendo bombardeados cada día. Aunque hay una cosa clara, los Rusos no van a abandonar sus ansias imperialistas, al menos no con Putín en el poder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)

ni amnesia internacional ni la madre que los pario a todos dice algo sobre poner explosivos en la mayor central nuclear de europa?



Radiopatio dijo:


> Supuesta filmación dentro de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. La nave es la sala de turbinas, donde se genera la electricidad y que es anexa al reactor nuclear correspondiente.
> 
> Se puede observar la presencia de camiones militares de transporte de munición dentro de la nave.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Ago 2022)

Russia Today versión Rusia: "Vienen tensiones en el mercado laboral ruso". El desempleo ruso preocupa a las autoridades rusas.


ТАСС: Минтруд прогнозирует пик роста напряжённости на рынке труда в начале 2023 года — РТ на русском (rt.com) TASS: El Ministerio de Trabajo pronostica un pico en el crecimiento de la tensión en el mercado laboral a principios de 2023 Enlace corto 18 agosto 2022, 11:35 El Ministerio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)

obuses guiados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (19 Ago 2022)

Que alegría volver a casa después de una gran noche de amigos, cervezas y risas y ver que hay festival de HIMARS. Pues nada, me tendré que hacer un gin tonic


----------



## keylargof (19 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Espero que el mundo nunca perdone a Rusia por provocar tanto dolor. Los rusos deben sentir vergüenza de serlo durante los próximos 200 años, hay que erradicar el nacionalismo chusquero ruso para que el mundo pueda vivir sin tener que estar pendiente de estos salvajes.


----------



## keylargof (19 Ago 2022)

Ojo que Sevastopol es tendencia en twitter



Se habla del bombardeo de una base aérea que albergaba 40 aviones orcos.


----------



## keylargof (19 Ago 2022)

Baterías antiaéreas operando en las cercanías de Kerch, donde está el famoso puente. 



Si lo dañan quizá empiecen ahora la ofensiva a Jerson? La noche tiene pinta de ser larga.....


----------



## keylargof (19 Ago 2022)

Buena verbena la de Sevastopol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Anduril puede hacerse legendaria nuevamente luchando contra mordor


----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

Tb en Nova Kakhova han pasado cosas esta noche...


----------



## uberales (19 Ago 2022)

Calla panchito iletrado.


----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

Preparando el terreno para liarla en la central nuclear, ya están acusando a los ucranianos de lo que puede pasar...


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Dos aviones de combate rusos, sospechosos de violar el espacio aéreo de Finlandia


Horas después de hacerse público el vídeo de la primera ministra finlandesa, dos cazas MIG-31 sobrevuelan territorio del país vecino




www.larazon.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

es ucrania no obstante



Nicors dijo:


> Dos aviones de combate rusos, sospechosos de violar el espacio aéreo de Finlandia
> 
> 
> Horas después de hacerse público el vídeo de la primera ministra finlandesa, dos cazas MIG-31 sobrevuelan territorio del país vecino
> ...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (19 Ago 2022)

¿Está Ucrania oliendo la debilidad rusa?


Ha visto con lo de Crimea, Bielorrusia y Belgorod que pegarle una patada en los huevos a Putin delante del mundo y de los propios rusos sale gratis y que tampoco tienen mucha forma de responder. Por lo que cada vez se les están subiendo más a las barbas con ataques más y más descarados. Al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Hasta mañana gente decente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

Mizhvodne, Crimea, a 135km del frente...


----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

El modelo es para el 15-18 de agosto. Si se elige el momento adecuado pueden mandar una bonita nube de regalo a Europa y echarle la culpa a los ucranianos...


----------



## España1 (19 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> UP



Otro aquí, que está esto muy parado y se viene la contra ofensiva tocha


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Vaya meada en la cara...



Estos ataques significan que se están quedando sin objetivos en Ucrania, la línea de suministro ya está muy estirada .


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El modelo es para el 15-18 de agosto. Si se elige el momento adecuado pueden mandar una bonita nube de regalo a Europa y echarle la culpa a los ucranianos...



Ojo con esto: Seguramente el Gremlim haya amenazado con una catástrofe nuclear si la ofensiva comienza. Son capaces de hacerlo sin despeinarse. Escrupulos no tienen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2022)

Pues el


XicoRaro dijo:


> Ojo con esto: Seguramente el Gremlim haya amenazado con una catástrofe nuclear si la ofensiva comienza. Son capaces de hacerlo sin despeinarse. Escrupulos no tienen.



80%del ejército ruso contaminado..


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

Que mala pata...


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



69 vehiculos, que barbaridad,


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Tb en Nova Kakhova han pasado cosas esta noche...



Gran frase de Telenko

PD: PGM = Precision-guided munition


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ojo con esto: Seguramente el Gremlim haya amenazado con una catástrofe nuclear si la ofensiva comienza. Son capaces de hacerlo sin despeinarse. Escrupulos no tienen.



He estado mirando la página Windy. Ojo, que las nubes radioactivas las carga el diablo. Si al momento de escribir esta líneas se les ocurriese hacer una dimitrada, se verían afectados ligeramente los habitantes de Crimea (con amigos como estos...) bastante la gente de la zona de Odessa y, cual suecos en Chernobyl, los que se llevarían la mayor parte del regalito serían los turcos. 

Eso a mi modesto entender, si alguien quiere hacer lo mismo y comentar se agradecería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> He estado mirando la página Windy. Ojo, que las nubes radioactivas las carga el diablo. Si al momento de escribir esta líneas se les ocurriese hacer una dimitrada, se verían afectados ligeramente los habitantes de Crimea (con amigos como estos...) bastante la gente de la zona de Odessa y, cual suecos en Chernobyl, los que se llevarían la mayor parte del regalito serían los turcos.
> 
> Eso a mi modesto entender, si alguien quiere hacer lo mismo y comentar se agradecería.


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

En el pueblo de Morki, Mari El, construyeron un monumento a los soldados caídos.

• 5 lugareños han muerto en Afganistán en 10 años.
• 7 lugareños han muerto en Ucrania en 2 meses.

Una superpotencia militar.


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Ago 2022)

Putin humillado mientras las tropas se rebelan después de la explosión de la base de Crimea y 'se niegan a ir a luchar'
Las tropas separatistas prorrusas se han rebelado abiertamente y se han negado a luchar, según muestra un video crítico.

Por Sean Meleady
00:19, viernes, 19 de agosto de 2022 | ACTUALIZADO: 00:19, viernes, 19 de agosto de 2022

Las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) se quejaron de “amenazas, chantajes, intimidaciones y engaños” para obligarlos a luchar, se ha informado. También se quejaron de que se les pidió que lucharan en el vecino estado proseparatista de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD).

Una declaración leída por uno de los combatientes criticó a los líderes de LPR que habían prometido a las tropas que la victoria se habría logrado a principios de julio.

Él dijo: "Nosotros, los militares del batallón de reserva de movilización 2740, nos negamos a ir a luchar en la República Popular de Donetsk.

"Hemos cumplido con nuestro deber por la defensa de Luhans", anunció el día de la victoria el jefe de la república el 3 de julio de 2022.

“Con amenazas, chantajes, intimidaciones y mentiras ahora están tratando de forzarnos a entrar al territorio de la RPD”.

Se produce cuando el Kremlin se vio obligado a retirar helicópteros y aviones de Crimea después de una serie de explosiones que sacudieron las bases rusas en la región en los últimos días.

Fuentes de inteligencia ucranianas han afirmado que 24 aviones de combate y bombarderos junto con 14 helicópteros han sido trasladados a otras partes de la península o de regreso a Rusia continental.









Putin humiliated as troops rebel after Crimea base blast and 'refuse to go and fight'


PRO RUSSIAN separatist troops have openly rebelled and refused to fight, a damning video has shown.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Ago 2022)

Mapa de la posición de los paises respecto a limitar los visados a los rusos. Claramente, contra más cerca estás de ellos menos ganas tienes de verlos, será por algo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Luego que no nos sorprendamos de porque los "anglos" tengan más influencia en el mundo que la UE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Así es. La camonguel se está llevando el flanco oeste de Europa de calle, luego que si el anglo y a llorar, cuando son los que estan poniendo el material para evitar un exterminio. No es de estrañar con personajes como Maricron que vetan gaseoductos estrategicos para Europa y que aumentaria las posibilidades energeticas de la propia francia.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Luego que no nos sorprendamos de porque los "anglos" tengan más influencia en el mundo que la UE.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pero como iban a ser "prorusos" si los llamaban "little russians" en plan despectivo?

Para los rusos, los ucranianos eran una especie inferior, ligeramente por encima de los marronidos y con ciertas similitudes culturales que harian mas facil su conquista y asimilacion, pero nunca en igualdad de condiciones

O es que se creian que los ucranianos habian olvidado el Holodomor?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

- La impostada guerra de Ucrania tiene tantas incoherencias que es imposible que sea cierta.
Tiene más fallos de guion que la trama del coronavirus.

1) antes de llegar a las armas y a la devastación ¿ qué hizo Rusia para someter a Ucrania ?

2) de estar preparando la guerra desde hace años ¿ por qué no usaron el coronavirus en vez de misiles ? es gratis y está al alcance de cualquiera

3 ) Los rusos antes de embarcarse en una guerra de incierto final, con lo que cuesta un misil podrían sobornar a todos los políticos y periodistas del establishment ucraniano sin tener que sufrir las consecuencias del embargo occidental

4) Es imposible que pierda Rusia/China/Irak ( y todos los BRICS indudables socios de los rusos ) , y también es imposible que pierda Estados Unidos ( LA OTAN ) lo cual significaría su completa rendición y definitivo cambio del orden mundial

5) Putin, Xi Jinping ... son miembros fundamentales de las organizaciones supranacionales que toman las decisiones en el mundo. El ninguneo de Putin por parte de la prensa y los políticos occidentales más bien parece una pantomima promovida por el propio Putin que una realidad. ( poli bueno/poli malo )

6) Mueren 600.000 ucranianos cada año. No me extrañaría que usaran los cadáveres para montar escenarios de guerra.

7) aquella columna de 60 kilómetros de vehículos destartalados sacados de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial, era claramente una PSYOP como el palacio de hielo de Madrid lleno de ataúdes o tantas pantomimas similares en otros países implicados en todo esto.

8) Los países africanos ni han tenido coronavirus, ni mascarillas , ni muertos , ni vacunas, ni envían armas a Ucrania, ni saben donde está Ucrania.

- Si el coronavirus ha sido real, el hecho de que no se haya planteado como una guerra biológica hace cómplices a todos los actores , por lo tanto necesariamente los chinos y resto de BRICS están implicados con los políticos occidentales.

- Si el coronavirus es una farsa tal como todo parece indicar, el hecho de que las pantomimas más estrambóticas vengan de China y que los medios occidentales les hagan el juego, indica que son los chinos los promotores y los que dirigen el cotarro. ( recordemos las imágenes falsas que Ana Rosa Quintana emitía en su programa para alarmar a la población, sin ni siquiera percatarse de que los carteles estaban en chino , que indican que publican sin precaución todo el guion que envían desde China.

- Que los partidos políticos de extrema izquierda de todo el planeta, incluso los otrora terroristas etarras en España, sean los más " preocupados " por el coronavirus y la vacuna ( ejemplo el gobierno comunista de Chile ) indica que detrás de todo esto, está la imposición de un nuevo modelo de sociedad y a saber lo que están inyectando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

❗ La terrible realidad de la guerra..
Un BMP ruso junto con su tripulación fue destruido por lanzagranadas ucranianos.
No siento pena por esos orcos. Lo siento por los millones de ucranianos cuyas vidas arruinaron con su estupidez y crueldad.


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

Los ocupantes rusos perdieron un dron con tarjeta de memoria en la cual hay un tour de su base en la región de Mykolaiv


----------



## paconan (19 Ago 2022)

Los tarados propagandistas televisivos anunciando el chernobyl 2.0

Mientras tanto, en Rusia: un propagandista de la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin anuncia que Ucrania y EE. UU. están planeando "bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia", culpando preventivamente a Ucrania y al Pentágono por las siniestras maniobras de Moscú en el curso de la invasión rusa en curso.




Como serán los trajes protectores? para fiarse mucho

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal de Rusia: el principal propagandista acusa a Ucrania de bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, amenaza a los EE. UU. y la OTAN y dice que el ejército ruso continuará la lucha incluso en caso de contaminación radiactiva: "Tienen trajes protectores".


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Los ocupantes rusos perdieron un dron con tarjeta de memoria en la cual hay un tour de su base en la región de Mykolaiv



Geolocalizacion y a darle con los HIMARS en toda la madre!


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Geolocalizacion y a darle con los HIMARS en toda la madre!



No vale la pena, M777 o similar, que no se crean tan importantes.


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los tarados propagandistas televisivos anunciando el chernobyl 2.0
> 
> Mientras tanto, en Rusia: un propagandista de la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin anuncia que Ucrania y EE. UU. están planeando "bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia", culpando preventivamente a Ucrania y al Pentágono por las siniestras maniobras de Moscú en el curso de la invasión rusa en curso.
> 
> ...



Pues como los trajes protectores estén al nivel del equipamiento de nuestro action man...


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues como los trajes protectores están al nivel del equipamiento de nuestro action man...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161228



¿Qué protección? Recordemos que el Gremlin mandó a sus soldados cabar trincheras en los bosques de Chernovil en las primeras semanas de la guerra, lo que equivale a una sentencia de muerte.


----------



## paconan (19 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> ¿Qué protección? Recordemos que el Gremlin mandó a sus soldados cavar trincheras en los bosques de Chernóbil en las primeras semanas de la guerra, lo que equivale a una sentencia de muerte.



Hay que darles tiempo, para el 2035 ya podrán producir airbags

*Las fábricas de automóviles rusas aprenderán a producir airbags para 2035*

Para 2035, Rusia comenzará a producir pequeños motores diésel, transmisiones automáticas, sistemas ABS, ESP y bolsas de aire. Esto se establece en el proyecto de estrategia de la industria automotriz rusa. El documento fue desarrollado por el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio y el instituto filial NAMI.

Путин поедет на саммит G20 вопреки возражениям Запада - The Moscow Times на русском


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> ¿Qué protección? Recordemos que el Gremlin mandó a sus soldados cabar trincheras en los bosques de Chernovil en las primeras semanas de la guerra, lo que equivale a una sentencia de muerte.



Eso lo sabe ustec y lo sé yo, ahora que se entere el tronista del Salvamev Ruso que ha salido en el tuit de arriba diciendo que tienen trajes protectores (minuto 0:20 aprox) 

De ahí la coña que he puesto con el equipamiento de ese famoso soldado ruso capturado.


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay que darles tiempo, para el 2035 ya podrán producir airbags
> 
> *Las fábricas de automóviles rusas aprenderán a producir airbags para 2035*
> 
> ...



esto es lo que "dice el documento desarrollado por el ministerio de industria"

Si no pudieron hacerlo en los ultimos 30 años cuando todo el mundo queria hacer negocios con ellos, a ver como lo hacen en medio de sanciones

Quitando la corrupcion habitual, no tienen ni capacidad para fabricar maquinas herramienta como para ponerse a producir componentes de precision


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> esto es lo que "dice el documento desarrollado por el ministerio de industria"
> 
> Si no pudieron hacerlo en los ultimos 30 años cuando todo el mundo queria hacer negocios con ellos, a ver como lo hacen en medio de sanciones
> 
> Quitando la corrupcion habitual, no tienen ni capacidad para fabricar maquinas herramienta como para ponerse a producir componentes de precision



Ríete tu de tener un accidente en un coche con Airbags rusos. La decapitación en accidentes a 40 km/h va a ser la norma.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Coco,
> vuestro intento Orwelliana de convertir la verdad en mentira y la mentira en verdad como cuando refieres a los territorios de Ucrania conquistado por Rusia como *“Territorios Liberados”, *es una mentira tan absoluto y transparente que solo sirve para que te estas auto ridiculizando. No se dónde vives para que puedes pensar que un Europea medianamente educado va tragar semejante estupidez, me queda perplejo de porque sueltas estas tonterías aquí, a menos que realmente estas a favor de Ucrania y pretendes ridiculizar Rusia y sus fuerzas armadas.
> 
> EN cuanto a tu post sobre el Ruso asqueado de la Guerra que Putin ha lanzado, créatelo, y esto no será un caso aislado.



Lo siento, no se te ha entendido nada, habla en Español como hacemos todos los de este foro.
No se pueden hacer más faltas de ortografía en tan pocas líneas, dios mío.


----------



## Subprime (19 Ago 2022)

*Kiev dice que los rusos han abandonado la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*
Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Kiev dice que los rusos han abandonado la central nuclear de Zaporiyia

*"Instrucciones de permanecer en casa" para el personal con licencia de la central*
"En particular, el *personal con licencia* (que desempeña sus funciones sobre la base de una licencia expedida por la Inspección Estatal Nucelar) ha recibido instrucciones de permanecer en casa" y que* "una pequeña parte del personal operativo" tendrá permiso para acceder *al territorio de la planta, informa Efe.

Según la Dirección Principal del Inteligencia, en la reunión de ayer por la tarde de la dirección de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia *no hubo representantes de la empresa estatal rusa Rosatom*, que desde la ocupación han asistido a todas las citas de este tipo.

Subrayó, además, que los representantes de *Rosatom "han abandonado por completo el territorio de la planta".*

"Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de armas que se encuentran ahora en el territorio de la central nuclear, así como los repetidos bombardeos a modo de provocación, existe una alta probabilidad de que se produzca un ataque terrorista a gran escala en la instalación nuclear", advirtió.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ríete tu de tener un accidente en un coche con Airbags rusos. La decapitación en accidentes a 40 km/h va a ser la norma.



Ah, pero no contabamos con su astusia...

En un motor diesel de diseño ruso sera imposible alcanzar los 40 km/h


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Pues en teoria, como los chinos que fabrican bolsos Louis Vuitton

La realidad es que probablemente no puedan pero tienen que seguir con el cuento, la exposicion esa army 2022 claramente se ha montado para consumo interno, para que salga en las noticas rusas y dar la impresion que son la hostia


----------



## Subprime (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Ucrania obtiene acceso mejorado a imágenes y datos de Iceye
> 18 de agosto de 2022
> 
> Iceye está transfiriendo la capacidad total de un satélite de radar de apertura sintética que recopila imágenes y datos sobre Ucrania, además del acceso a otros satélites en su constelación, al gobierno ucraniano en virtud de un contrato con una organización benéfica.
> ...



Una magnífica noticia que esta red de satélites FINLANDESES ( je je je ) estén al servicio de Ucrania, creo que se asociaron también con Space-X.
En realidad son microsatélites de unos 80 kg con una órbita polar de 90 minutos a una altura de 500 metros. Tecnología muy avanzada, creo que pueden alcanzar una resolución de 25 Centímetros! y las condiciones meteorológicas no les afectan para obtener datos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Quien almacena explosivos en la central? lleno de camiones militares en el video filtrado, pues eso.
De las amenazas con la hambruna a las amenazas con causar un desastre radiactivo.
He flipado bastante con que al abrirte una cuenta en españa te piden declarar que no eres ciudadano de EEUU pero al parecer no hay problema si tienes ciudadania en algun shithole tipo rusia.



paconan dijo:


> Los tarados propagandistas televisivos anunciando el chernobyl 2.0
> 
> Mientras tanto, en Rusia: un propagandista de la televisión estatal controlada por el Kremlin anuncia que Ucrania y EE. UU. están planeando "bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia", culpando preventivamente a Ucrania y al Pentágono por las siniestras maniobras de Moscú en el curso de la invasión rusa en curso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso parece estar estableciendo condiciones de información para culpar a las fuerzas ucranianas por futuras operaciones de bandera falsa en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhia, evaluó el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, comentando la advertencia rusa sobre la "provocación ucraniana".


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (19 Ago 2022)

Veo a los rusos un poco flacidos...









Russians began to use air defense mock-ups to protect against Ukrainian aircraft


The Russian army has found a new method of defense against Ukrainian aircraft. It consists of the use of mock-up anti-aircraft missile systems.




gagadget.com


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

Los rusos vuelven al trueque   

#Afghanistan ofreció comprar productos derivados del petróleo de #Russia mediante trueque a cambio de pasas, frutos secos y hierbas medicinales. Así lo afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de los talibanes Nuriddin Azizi.


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

Lukashenko dijo que su país no va a atacar a Ucrania y que no tiene intención de enviar compatriotas a luchar, - BelTA.


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Los rusos vuelven al trueque
> 
> #Afghanistan ofreció comprar productos derivados del petróleo de #Russia mediante trueque a cambio de pasas, frutos secos y hierbas medicinales. Así lo afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de los talibanes Nuriddin Azizi.



Que coño van a ofrecer los Talibanes si tienen una hambruna de cojones...


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Lukashenko dijo que su país no va a atacar a Ucrania y que no tiene intención de enviar compatriotas a luchar, - BelTA.



El cebon bigotudo calvorota esta acojonadete...


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> El cebon bigotudo calvorota esta acojonadete...



Hay un video del otro día en el que le abucheaban y creo que alguien pedía que le metieran un tiro, los tiene que tener de corbata. Yo creo que ese señor se acuesta cada noche rezando porque los ucranianos no empiecen a bombardear las bases rusas que tiene en su territorio...

Pd: parece q el vídeo es de hace un año, pero el otro día se puso por aquí y pensaba q era reciente :-o


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Hay un video del otro día en el que le abucheaban y creo que alguien pedía que le metieran un tiro, los tiene que tener de corbata. Yo creo que ese señor se acuesta cada noche rezando porque los ucranianos no empiecen a bombardear las bases rusas que tiene en su territorio...



se las prometia muy felices al principio de la operacion militar especial, esas ruedas de prensa con el Putin, la alianza eterna, las reuniones con sus militares, el comentar las acciones ofensivas, el pasearse con un uniforme con mas medallas que un gitano rumano de vacaciones...

Este se creyo la narrativa de la conquista en 3 dias y tal vez esperaba pillar cacho en el desmembramiento y robo de los recursos ucranianos

Si que lo tiene jodido, a poco que se incendien las cosas acaba colgado de una farola


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay que darles tiempo, para el 2035 ya podrán producir airbags
> 
> *Las fábricas de automóviles rusas aprenderán a producir airbags para 2035*
> 
> ...



Ese periódico tiene que ser equivalente ruso al Mundo Today. No me jodas.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> se las prometia muy felices al principio de la operacion militar especial, esas ruedas de prensa con el Putin, la alianza eterna, las reuniones con sus militares, el comentar las acciones ofensivas, el pasearse con un uniforme con mas medallas que un gitano rumano de vacaciones...
> 
> Este se creyo la narrativa de la conquista en 3 dias y tal vez esperaba pillar cacho en el desmembramiento y robo de los recursos ucranianos
> 
> Si que lo tiene jodido, a poco que se incendien las cosas acaba colgado de una farola



Esos videos son de hace un año. Pero en cualquier caso tiene claro que su destino es un soga y una farola o un té con Novichok/Polonio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Exportarán armata t4 y s500 hinchables como los castillos de juegos de los niños. Para lo que sirve, da igual.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Lukashenko dijo que su país no va a atacar a Ucrania y que no tiene intención de enviar compatriotas a luchar, - BelTA.



Le está viendo las orejas al lobo.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Que mala pata...



No sé por qué grita, una tirita y al frente.


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Que mala pata...



La putada es pa los padres que no podran comprarse el lada con el dinero de la compensacion

En lugar de eso tendran que gastarlo en vendas y medicinas para curar a su hijo tullido


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Son pedidos para 2050 en adelante


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé por qué grita, una tirita y al frente.



Los pobres, me dan pena, les tenía que pasar a sus jefes.


----------



## Alpharius (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Los rusos vuelven al trueque
> 
> #Afghanistan ofreció comprar productos derivados del petróleo de #Russia mediante trueque a cambio de pasas, frutos secos y hierbas medicinales. Así lo afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de los talibanes Nuriddin Azizi.



Imagino que con lo de "hierbas medicinales" se referirán a la adormidera. 
Con tantas bajas les hará falta.


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Imagino que con lo de "hierbas medicinales" se referirán a la adormidera.
> Con tantas bajas les hará falta.



Ah mira, eso no lo habia pensado yo

heroina barata, lo que le faltaba a la sociedad rusa...


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Imagino que con lo de "hierbas medicinales" se referirán a la adormidera.
> Con tantas bajas les hará falta.



Es que es ESO. Ni más ni menos. No van a tener ni morfina. En Rusia van a poner en los hospitales pipas de Opio.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Los rusos vuelven al trueque
> 
> #Afghanistan ofreció comprar productos derivados del petróleo de #Russia mediante trueque a cambio de pasas, frutos secos y hierbas medicinales. Así lo afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de los talibanes Nuriddin Azizi.



   y dos cabras blancas.


----------



## Tales. (19 Ago 2022)

Voy a predecir el futuro, en unos meses cuando el ejército del khanato termine de colapsar, la narrativa de los follakremlins será que a todo Occidente junto le ha costado meses y meses de sangriento conflicto vencer a Rusia en la guerra. Apostáis algo?


----------



## Subprime (19 Ago 2022)

Ahora un Tornado, por crimea


----------



## moncton (19 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Ahora un Tornado, por crimea



Esto son los americanos que han encendido el HAARP....


----------



## JAGGER (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ​



Los HIMARS tan puntuales como siempre. Qué gozada.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> y dos cabras blancas.



Para lo de las cabras mandaran a Kadirov en persona, que es un experto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Tú no eres ingeniero ni nada que se le parezca. He trabajado con decenas de ellos y todos suelen tener en común un cierto sentido común y tratar los temas con un mínimo de rigor. Me explico.

Una de dos:

1/ Tú puedes poner las declaraciones del Jefe de la Fuerza de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov. Perfecto.

2/ O tú puedes poner una opinión tuya sobre que Zelensky es un lunático. Perfecto

Pero poner tu opinión haciéndola pasar como que está respaldada por una declaración solvente y rigurosa, cuando proviene de una de las partes en conflicto, es sencillamente ridículo. Y dice muy poco de tu nivel intelectual.

Si me vienes a mí en una empresa con esa forma de razonar te bajo del burro ipso facto.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

Australia transferirá 300 municiones de barrera DefendTex D40 a Ucrania.

Estas unidades se lanzan desde un lanzagranadas de 40 mm o manualmente.


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Ahora un Tornado, por crimea




A ver cuánto tarda algún anormal en venir a decir que ha sido un arma secreta de los americanos.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> - La impostada guerra de Ucrania tiene tantas incoherencias que es imposible que sea cierta.
> Tiene más fallos de guion que la trama del coronavirus.
> 
> 1) antes de llegar a las armas y a la devastación ¿ qué hizo Rusia para someter a Ucrania ?



Robar Crimea y el Donbás te parece poco?


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Ago 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Robar Crimea y el Donbás te parece poco?



Obligar a Yanukovich a que no firmara el acuerdo de libre comercio con la UE.


----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Robar Crimea y el Donbás te parece poco?



Polonizar políticos ucranianos no adeptos creo que también cuenta, no sé, digo yo.


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Ruisa en el pasado ha dado muchas muestras de no quererse integrar, eso va en contra de su génesis esteparia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

las imágenes del pánico en el tren de Bejís, convenientemente seleccionadas, con un buen relato ad hoc , podrían pasar como un bombardeo de los rusos con cientos de muertos.

Si además añaden las imágenes del pánico desatado en el Medusa festival por una ráfaga de viento ( y que no han publicado ) pero que debe haber muchos gritos y desesperación .. ya tenemos suficiente para desencadenar una guerra mundial si quisieran .

EL RELATO ES LO QUE CUENTA . Es indudable que ambos accidentes han sido una tragedia para quienes lo han sufrido pero el cómputo final es de un muerto. 









Un fallecido y 40 heridos en el Medusa Festival por fuertes rachas de viento


Un joven de 22 años ha muerto y 40 personas más han resultado heridas de diversa consideración al...




www.europapress.es













Las imágenes del horror en el Medusa Festival: caos y pánico al desplomarse las estructuras sobre el público


Las fuertes rachas de viento arrancaron partes del escenario y tumbaron la portada de acceso al recinto, dejando escenas estremecedoras. Un joven ha fallecido y hay decenas de heridos.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

Hice algunos cálculos sobre distancias/tiempos de viaje para el cambio de suministro ruso ahora que el sistema ferroviario ha sido deshabilitado en Crimea.
Ahora estamos considerando distancias similares a las de la gran ofensiva de Kyiv, alrededor de 12 horas para llegar a destino, descargar y regresar.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Hice algunos cálculos sobre distancias/tiempos de viaje para el cambio de suministro ruso ahora que el sistema ferroviario ha sido deshabilitado en Crimea.
> Ahora estamos considerando distancias similares a las de la gran ofensiva de Kyiv, alrededor de 12 horas para llegar a destino, descargar y regresar.



Con estos tiempos logísticos los orcos la van a pasar putas para, no ya atacar, sino defenderse.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Con estos tiempos logísticos los orcos la van a pasar putas para, no ya atacar, sino defenderse.



Sin trenes funcionando a full están kaputt. Todo lo fían a eso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Ahora un Tornado, por crimea



Es un arma nueva ucraniana..


----------



## Covaleda (19 Ago 2022)

Yo creo más bien que van a ser marcianos budistas del Rayo Vallecano, facción integrista.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tú no eres ingeniero ni nada que se le parezca. He trabajado con decenas de ellos y todos suelen tener en común un cierto sentido común y tratar los temas con un mínimo de rigor. Me explico.
> 
> Una de dos:
> 
> ...




Incredibol

Después de miles de batallitas con @Coco Portugal , alguna de ellas subida de tono, me ha puesto en el ignore porque le he cuestionado su forma de razonar, que sea un ingeniero riguroso y su nivel intelectual. Ver texto de arriba.

Uno nunca sabe cuál es la fibra más delicada de estos niños. Se ve que le he tocado una que les es especialmente dolorosa. Seguramente le habrán dicho este mismo argumento en alguna otra ocasión.

No me pierdo nada, sus mensajes son en un 90% Mantras y Ora Pronobis


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

Si dicen eso es que no pinta mal la cosa para ver el ATACMS, una sonda exploratoria. De todas formas, Rusia no se cabreara, no? Al fin y al cabo, no es ningún Game Changer, al igual que los GMLRS, no?

Y a tenor del rendimiento de los GMLRS que se pasean como y por donde quieren, cabría esperar lo mismo con un ATACMS, fuegos artificiales de los buenos pero en Sebastopol o Simferopol.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



No sé si ponerme a hablar de Omdurman o de las Navas de Tolosa.


----------



## uberales (19 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Incredibol
> 
> Después de miles de batallitas con @Coco Portugal , alguna de ellas subida de tono, me ha puesto en el ignore porque le he cuestionado su forma de razonar, que sea un ingeniero riguroso y su nivel intelectual. Ver texto de arriba.
> 
> ...



A mí me ha bloqueado también por soltarle que para denunciar ataques o cosas así que se debe hacer aportando pruebas.


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Ago 2022)

Imágenes de una cámara térmica de un drone, parece que en Belgorod tenían suministros y munición ocultos en un bosque



Supuestamente caravanas saliendo de Belgorod


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los pobres, me dan pena, les tenía que pasar a sus jefes.



Lo que dan pena son todos los rusos que creen a pies juntillas a esta gentuza del Kremlin y lo siguen hasta la muerte. Quizás sea por la precaria sociedad en la que viven y la falta de futuro, no tener esperanzas para generaciones de jóvenes y no rebelarse, pero esto no sé cómo calificarlo... miedo? alineación? aleccionamiento? Ellos! los grandes manipuladores de la progresía!
Y encima se creen los dueños del mundo.


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que dan pena son todos los rusos que creen a pies juntillas a esta gentuza del Kremlin y lo siguen hasta la muerte. Quizás sea por la precaria sociedad en la que viven y la falta de futuro, no tener esperanzas para generaciones de jóvenes y no rebelarse, pero esto no sé cómo calificarlo... miedo? alineación? aleccionamiento? Ellos! los grandes manipuladores de la progresía!
> Y encima se creen los dueños del mundo.



Pues como todas las dictaduras basan su supervivencia en el aparato represivo.





__





Cargando…






www.google.com












La Policía de Nicaragua detiene al obispo Rolando Álvarez


Las autoridades detuvieron a Álvarez en la curia donde estaba retenido desde el 4 de agosto




es.euronews.com


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Imágenes de una cámara térmica de un drone, parece que en Belgorod tenían suministros y munición ocultos en un bosque
> 
> 
> 
> Supuestamente caravanas saliendo de Belgorod



Todavía flipo con la aplicación de drones para la guerra moderna, especialmente a los ucranianos que con un (permítanme) con un dron de mierda chinorris de aliexpress consiguen unos espías de primera o un bombardero silencioso que, goteando, hace estragos tanto a nivel físico como psíquico. El saber que, aún en retaguardia, estás en un punto de mira invisible no ayuda nada a relajarse.
Los rusos supervivientes son carne de frenopático.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2022)

otro de esos oficiales retirados ...que dicen chorradas por RT


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Australia transferirá 300 municiones de barrera DefendTex D40 a Ucrania.
> 
> Estas unidades se lanzan desde un lanzagranadas de 40 mm o manualmente.



Al campo de pruebas! a ver si funcionan en real .


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Ago 2022)

Guiada por las fuerzas especiales británicas, Ucrania está intensificando la lucha en el "espacio de batalla profundo" contra Rusia.

por Tom Rogan, escritor de seguridad nacional y editor en línea |
19 de agosto de 2022 05:50

Las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron varios objetivos militares muy por detrás de las líneas rusas el jueves por la noche.

Hemos visto explotar un depósito de armas en Timonovo, en el oblast ruso de Belgorod. Esta área sirve como centro logístico clave para las operaciones rusas en el norte y el este de Ucrania. Además, hay múltiples informes de explosiones cerca del aeródromo ruso en Stary Oskol. A 60 millas de la frontera con Ucrania, Stary Oksol está a solo 55 millas de Voronezh, el cuartel general de un importante comando del Distrito Militar Occidental de Rusia. También ha habido explosiones alrededor de la presa de Kherson, ubicada en la unión sur del río Dnieper. Las fuerzas ucranianas se están moviendo lentamente para retomar Kherson. El jueves también abundaron los informes de explosiones en la península de Crimea, aunque estos pueden ser el resultado de la actividad de defensa aérea rusa.

Sin embargo, en el contexto de los recientes ataques ucranianos contra una importante base de aviación naval rusa en Crimea y las explosiones en los últimos tres meses en numerosos sitios militares en las profundidades del territorio ruso, podemos estar seguros de que las fuerzas ucranianas son responsables de al menos algunos de los ataques del jueves. 

Esta actividad representa un esfuerzo concertado para degradar el mando y la logística rusos en lo que se conoce en el lenguaje militar como el "espacio de batalla profundo". Como señalé en marzo, las operaciones en el espacio de batalla profundo contra las fuerzas rusas son particularmente valiosas debido a las debilidades sistémicas en el comando y control ruso, la ocultación, la seguridad y la logística. Al no poder o no querer llevar a cabo operaciones de seguridad perimetral efectivas o de ocultar la ubicación y el tipo de operaciones que están realizando, las fuerzas rusas se han vuelto vulnerables a los ataques sorpresa muy por detrás de sus líneas del frente. La OTAN también habrá aprendido de esta debilidad rusa.

Aún así, tres fuentes del gobierno occidental me dicen que el esfuerzo profundo del espacio de batalla de Ucrania le debe un agradecimiento especial a Gran Bretaña, específicamente al personal de las fuerzas especiales de reconocimiento y ataque británico dentro de Ucrania. Este despliegue en el Reino Unido fue supervisado originalmente por el ahora retirado jefe del ejército británico, el general Mark Carleton-Smith, un exjefe del comando de las Fuerzas Especiales del Reino Unido que es profundamente respetado por los cuadros de infantería de combate del ejército. Me han dicho que este esfuerzo de asesoramiento militar está siendo supervisado por la agencia de inteligencia extranjera del Reino Unido, el Servicio Secreto de Inteligencia, también conocido como MI6. Mientras que otras naciones occidentales también tienen presencia de fuerzas de operaciones especiales dentro de Ucrania (para incluir a oficiales de operaciones y paramilitares de la CIA), Gran Bretaña ha adoptado un enfoque a largo plazo para apoyar a Ucrania. Esto refleja una evaluación personal y profesional del primer ministro Boris Johnson y el establecimiento de seguridad nacional del Reino Unido a favor de un apoyo muy activo a Ucrania. La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores, Liz Truss, la gran favorita para reemplazar a Johnson como primer ministro el 6 de septiembre, parece dispuesta a continuar con este esfuerzo.

Dicho esto, la actividad del Reino Unido aquí es muy significativa. En ocasiones, ha involucrado actividades de asesoramiento de las fuerzas especiales del Reino Unido muy cerca de las líneas del frente. (Entiendo que las fuerzas del Reino Unido no están autorizadas para enfrentarse directamente a las fuerzas rusas). Independientemente, la creciente campaña de espacio de batalla profundo de Ucrania es una extensión directa de la doctrina de las fuerzas especiales británicas desde hace tiempo.

Establecida por el 22º Regimiento del Servicio Aéreo Especial del Ejército Británico, esta doctrina implica el despliegue de patrullas muy pequeñas de 4-8-16 personas en lo profundo del territorio enemigo. Luego, estas patrullas reúnen inteligencia de objetivos para los comandantes en la retaguardia. Pero también realizan operaciones de sabotaje contra objetivos de oportunidad, como trenes logísticos, centros de comando y objetivos de alto valor, como aeronaves, depósitos de municiones y depósitos de combustible. La doctrina existe en pos de degradar los medios de acción del enemigo en la línea del frente. Pero también tiene la intención de degradar la moral de un enemigo fomentando su condición de miedo mucho más allá de la línea del frente.

Para Ucrania, sin embargo, la aplicación de esta doctrina en el campo de batalla está habilitada por cuatro factores adicionales:

En primer lugar, acceda a informes extensos de agentes humanos detrás de las líneas rusas y satélites, guerra electrónica, señales e inteligencia cibernética proporcionados por EE. UU./Reino Unido. En segundo lugar, el acceso a la tecnología de guerra electrónica y drones de ataque especializados que permite a los equipos pequeños desplegar capacidades que las fuerzas rusas no pueden identificar o atacar fácilmente. En tercer lugar, la profesionalidad profundamente poco confiable de los comandantes y soldados rusos asignados para proteger activos clave. (Los endémicos problemas de moral del ejército ruso y su afición por el vodka —el brutal testimonio de Arkady Babchenko es perdurable para los soldados rusos— es un gran problema). Cuarto, la voluntad de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas de operar con un riesgo muy alto en defensa de su país ( voluntad de lucha).

Esto amenaza con convertirse en una crisis para el presidente Vladimir Putin.

Mientras Rusia lucha por sostener sus grandes pérdidas de combate en personal y material, los ataques profundos de Ucrania producirán un efecto de campo de batalla cada vez mayor. Putin eventualmente se verá obligado a elegir entre una concesión o una escalada dramática.









Guided by British special forces, Ukraine is escalating the 'deep battlespace' fight against Russia


Ukrainian forces attacked various military targets deep behind Russian lines on Thursday evening.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Ago 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Guiada por las fuerzas especiales británicas, Ucrania está intensificando la lucha en el "espacio de batalla profundo" contra Rusia.
> 
> por Tom Rogan, escritor de seguridad nacional y editor en línea |
> 19 de agosto de 2022 05:50
> ...



LRRP (patrullas de reconocimiento de largo alcance), ta to inventao hace 60 años pero con mucha más electrónica y satélites. Curiosamente las raices del concepto las crearon los finlandeses durante la Guerra de Continuación. Se suponía que los soviéticos/rusos deberían tener fuerzas _Spetsnaz_ en el terreno para hacer lo mismo y para neutralizar la actividad de las contrarias.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Todavía flipo con la aplicación de drones para la guerra moderna, especialmente a los ucranianos que con un (permítanme) con un dron de mierda chinorris de aliexpress consiguen unos espías de primera o un bombardero silencioso que, goteando, hace estragos tanto a nivel físico como psíquico. El saber que, aún en retaguardia, estás en un punto de mira invisible no ayuda nada a relajarse.
> Los rusos supervivientes son carne de frenopático.



El equivalente a los guerrilleros que en Andalucía rebanaban los cuellos de los soldados franceses en cuanto se descuidaban un poco. No se podían apartar del grupo ni para cagar..


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (19 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Al campo de pruebas! a ver si funcionan en real .



Ojo con estos cachivaches, si con los drones comerciales y unas granadas de caída libre no han dejado a los rusos ni cagar tranquilos (Literalmente), con estos drones Australianos puede ser peor, no por la cabeza de guerra, que es parecida, sino por la precisión, ya que permiten un descenso controlado hasta el objetivo. Se lo pueden plantar a Dimitri entre las piernas mientras hace sus cosas o por la escotilla abierta del tanque y convierte a todos los de dentro en carne picada.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Guiada por las fuerzas especiales británicas, Ucrania está intensificando la lucha en el "espacio de batalla profundo" contra Rusia.
> 
> por Tom Rogan, escritor de seguridad nacional y editor en línea |
> 19 de agosto de 2022 05:50
> ...



Muy interesante. Muchas gracias por el aporte.
Me encanta


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

*Soldados rusos arrepentidos confiesan sus crímenes en Ucrania: «He ejecutado y saqueado a civiles»*

*Pavel Filatev, exparacaidista, ha escrito un libro contra la guerra que ha levantado gran revuelo en su país. En él afirma: «Nos engañaron; nos mintieron sobre los motivos de la invasión»

Se ha visto obligado a llevar una vida clandestina y a cambiar de residencia por las constantes amenazas para, al final, abandonar su país*

«Nos engañaron», denuncia el exparacaidista *Pavel Filatev*, que acaba de escribir un libro contra la guerra y sobre sus experiencias en el frente ucraniano que ha causado gran revuelo en Rusia. Lleva por título «ZOV» (La llamada). En sendas entrevistas con 'The Guardian' y con el portal opositor ruso 'Mediazona', ha acusado *al Kremlin de mentir* a los soldados sobre los motivos de la invasión. Como consecuencia, a sus 33 años, se ha visto obligado a «cambiar todos los días de residencia, llevar una vida clandestina para hacer frente a las amenazas y, finalmente, abandonar mi país».


Filatev afirma que el Ejército ruso «sabe muy bien que no está defendiendo la verdad«. Se siente respaldado por la población rusa y calcula que «solo el diez por ciento de las personas que han contactado conmigo después de leer el libro me han insultado o se han mostrado en contra».

«Ni un solo soldado me ha dicho que *sea un traidor o un cobarde.* Muchos de mis colegas me escribieron, me apoyaron y me agradecieron que esté contado la verdad. No tienen que hacerlo, simplemente no saben cómo actuar. Lo único que me diferencia de ellos y por lo que he estado dispuesto a hablar es que no tengo esposa ni hijos. Soy responsable solo de mí mismo».

Filatev tiene la intención de donar las ganancias de las ediciones internacionales de su libro, que se traducirá en breve al inglés, al alemán y al francés. «Hasta el último céntimo», ha dicho, para las víctimas civiles de la guerra de agresión en Ucrania. Los traductores quieren trabajar gratis. Los primeros extractos aparecieron publicados el 10 de agosto por el portal en línea «Istories».
La población está asustada

«La mayoría en el Ejército está insatisfecha con lo que está sucediendo allí, insatisfecha con el gobierno y sus mandos, insatisfecha con Putin y sus políticas, insatisfecha con un ministro de Defensa que no sirvió en el Ejército», afirma. Rusia ha iniciado una «guerra terrible»: «Todos nos hemos convertido en rehenes de muchos factores, como la venganza, el patriotismo, el dinero, las deudas, las carreras, el pánico. Creo que estamos jugando [al riesgo]«. Atribuye la pasividad de la sociedad rusa, consciente de lo que está pasando, a que «la población está asustada».

«Yo no tenía miedo a morir, sino a la vergüenza de dar mi vida por toda esa mierda de caos y corrupción del Ejército y a la guerra devastadora a la que nos ha arrastrado el Gobierno »

Filatev habla de una «terrible corrupción y caos» en el Ejército, culpa a una flagrante escasez de medicamentos de la muerte de muchos soldados, denuncia automutilaciones, relata casos de «abuelas» que, enojadas por la destrucción, ofrecieron pasteles envenenados a los soldados. Y después del terrible y desolador anecdotario, llega a la conclusión de que «Yo no tenía miedo morir, sino a vivir con esa vergüenza, de dar mi vida por esa mierda. Llama a los rusos a reaccionar, aunque explica que «la sociedad está intimidada, asustada, todo el mundo busca las palabras, todo el mundo tiene miedo de expresar sus pensamientos con sinceridad y honestidad«.

En cuanto a la moral del ejército, asegura que está literalmente «baja». «¿Por qué luchan? No lo saben, pero sabes que como soldado no tienes derecho a hacer el ridículo. Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso no quiere seguir luchando. No por miedo, sino porque entiende que el Gobierno lo ha arrastrado a una guerra devastadora. Una guerra problemática en la que no hay verdad. La mayoría de los miembros del ejército ruso no sienten que la verdad les cubra las espaldas«.

«El ejército «no está ciego«, continúa, «las bajas civiles son tan evidentes como los numerosos edificios destruidos, incluso los soldados de a pie lo saben». «Estamos jodidos, lo siento», lamenta, «incluso los miembros de la policía antidisturbios, que han estado ocupados poniendo orden en las áreas ocupadas detrás de las líneas del frente, con balas de goma, están en parte consternados y han renunciado».
Arrepentidos de los crímenes de guerra

Ahora es un hombre diferente«, dice el entrevistador Lukas Harding sobre Filatev: »Sigue siendo fuerte y elocuente, pero la guerra y el estrés le han pasado factura. Sus mejillas llenas de cicatrices están cubiertas por una barba de dos semanas. Puede usar su mano derecha, con un ojo todavía no puede ver correctamente, y se ríe amargamente por el hecho de que le preguntó a un periodista extranjero sobre el ejército ruso.


La plataforma de investigación rusa iStories ha publicado también los testimonios de algunos otros soldados rusos, arrepentidos de su participación en la invasión de Ucrania y que han confesado crímenes de guerra. «Yo, Daniil Andreyevich Frolkin, confieso todos los crímenes que cometí en Andriyvka: ejecutar a civiles, saquear a los ciudadanos, confiscar sus teléfonos», ha relatado el soldado ruso de 21 años, perteneciente a la 64ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados, que recibió un título honorífico del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, por su servicio cerca de Kiev.

El comandante de su unidad dio la orden de matar a los civiles, ha explicado Frolkin, «me gustaría pedir que se castigue a nuestros comandantes y que permitan que los cuerpos de los soldados muertos sean entregados a sus familias«.









Soldados rusos arrepentidos confiesan sus crímenes en Ucrania: «He ejecutado y saqueado a civiles»


Pavel Filatev, exparacaidista, ha escrito un libro contra la guerra que ha levantado gran revuelo en su país. En él afirma: «Nos engañaron; nos mintieron sobre los motivos de la invasión»



www.abc.es


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

El hilo, que aquí comparto, describe al Ejército Ruso, no como a al Ejército de una potencia militar como se supone es Rusia, sino a un Ejército más propio de un país tercermundista, un Ejército mal equipado, mal entrenado...


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

Fuentes estadounidenses confirmaron que el HARM se ha integrado con el MiG-29


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## skan (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El comandante armenio Khachik Asryan del destacamento de voluntarios "Armenian Eagles" envió una carta al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en la que afirma que su destacamento militar está listo para ayudar a Rusia y solicita que se le permita viajar al Donbass.



Toda la chusma junta.

Y se quejan de que otros países ayuden a Ucrania, pero Rusia recibe incluso tropas extranjeras.


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Es interesante como ejemplo de la importancia de la tripulación. Excepto chinos e indios que traen sus propios tanques, los demás usan T72B3 cedidos por Rusia (que va tan apurada como para desviar 20 o 30 carros para un evento). Las diferencias de tiempos, manejo y precisión de tiro entre punteros y colistas es brutal.

Edito mi mensaje tras ver la brutal actuación de la segunda tripulación sudanesa. Madredelamorhermoso. Sólo la corrupción o criterios tribales/familiares explican que hacía ese conductor en una competición internacional. El tío de Armapedia lo hizo mejor y era la primera vez que lo hacía en su vida.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Última hora. Ya nos enteraremos del chandrio.









В Севастополе сработали средства ПВО


По словам губернатора, по предварительным данным, речь идет о беспилотниках




www.kp.ru






Los sistemas de defensa aérea trabajaron en Sebastopol.

Según el gobernador, según datos preliminares, estamos hablando de drones.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ago 2022)

Moldavia pedirá ayuda a Rumanía (miembro de la OTAN) si son atacados por Rusia.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El equivalente a los guerrilleros que en Andalucía rebanaban los cuellos de los soldados franceses en cuanto se descuidaban un poco. No se epodían apartar del grupo ni para cagar..



Pues esas viejas costumbres hispanas vienen de lejos.
En el 229 ac Amilcar Barca, uno de los mejores estrategas y azote de romanos a los que odiaba a muerte, estaba acampado cerca del río Segura en un lugar relativamente seguro pues los iberos ya habian sido sometidos y el grueso de sus tropas desplazadas a una nueva misión. Pero el odio a los invasores se extendía incluso entre los ya vencidos, no, los hispanos no eran de fiar ni se rendían fácilmente.
Al final ocurrió: Bien por un ataque directo lanzándole animales envueltos en llamas al campamento, bien en una emboscada por haber salido a cazar (hay dos versiones), un pequeño grupo de orestanos (valencianets o alicantinos actuales) cruzaron a galope el campamento entre la confusion buscando su preciado botín: La cabeza de Amilcar Barca quien a pesar de tener el mejor caballo fue alcanzado en el río y separada a falcata su cabeza del tronco en un ataque muy rapido y sorpresivo y desapareciendo como el humo sin entretanerse en saqueos.
Misión cumplida.
Naturalmente Aníbal que tenia 19 años se cabreó muchísimo y nos juró odio eterno (otro más  )
Son como niños...


----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

Seguimos con el matonismo nuclear, esta vez ya no es desde el Ministerio de Defensa

Putin advierte a Macron...


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuentes estadounidenses confirmaron que el HARM se ha integrado con el MiG-29



Sería interesante saber que tipo de munición van a enviar para los TOW, porque hay los típicos anticarro pero también los hay antibunker/fortificación.

Los Hummer (HMMWV) no me extrañaría que fueran para llevar un lanzador de TOW, es todo un clásico.


----------



## favelados (19 Ago 2022)

Tenían a Yanukovich en Bielorrusia esperando para ocupar el sillón de Zelensky según el WP


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

el armata es una castaña como una sandia de grande, esa torreta que gasta que parece que la GPU se ha quedado corta de potencia al renderizarla, es un potencial Objeto volador no identificado



hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Exportarán armata t4 y s500 hinchables como los castillos de juegos de los niños. Para lo que sirve, da igual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Pasas no, pero a Lavror como lugarteniente de un imperio criminal, heroina toda la que tengan.



ghawar dijo:


> Los rusos vuelven al trueque
> 
> #Afghanistan ofreció comprar productos derivados del petróleo de #Russia mediante trueque a cambio de pasas, frutos secos y hierbas medicinales. Así lo afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de los talibanes Nuriddin Azizi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Canguelo en el ambiente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

hay que quitarse el sombrero, junto con las ex-sovieticas los unicos que estan a la altura en esta agresion satanica.
El problema es que esto sucede al otro lado del oceano y en cualqueir momento dicen que sudan de los asuntos de europa y los maricronazos, olafes y antonios nos hacen satelites tercermundistas del kremlin hasta lisboa. Europa del Este tiene elevarse como un grupo economico y politico fuerte para evitarlo.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuentes estadounidenses confirmaron que el HARM se ha integrado con el MiG-29


----------



## Nicors (20 Ago 2022)

Vaya vaya, aviación ucraniana a ver que dicen las putinejas en su hilo. 


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que quitarse el sombrero, junto con las ex-sovieticas los unicos que estan a la altura en esta agresion satanica.
> El problema es que esto sucede al otro lado del oceano y en cualqueir momento dicen que sudan de los asuntos de europa y los maricronazos, olafes y antonios nos hacen satelites tercermundistas del kremlin hasta lisboa. Europa del Este tiene elevarse como un grupo economico y politico fuerte para evitarlo.



Sin la tutela de EEUU Europa se envolveria en mil y una guerras como siempre sucedió.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> un pequeño grupo de orestanos (valencianets o alicantinos actuales)



Ya, sin moracos por enmedio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

Es que parece que la parte que absorvio a la otra tras la caida del muro del berlin fue la de la Stasi. La Francia es la de Vichy y España la de los rojos de stalin. Sigue la misma mugre enquistada.



Nicors dijo:


> Vaya vaya, aviación ucraniana a ver que dicen las putinejas en su hilo.
> 
> Sin la tutela de EEUU Europa se envolveria en mil y una guerras como siempre sucedió.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Tenían a Yanukovich en Bielorrusia esperando para ocupar el sillón de Zelensky según el WP



Me suena que ya se publicó en su momento, ellos mismos lo reconocieron, tenían al títere listo.


----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)

Parece que los Cigarros gordos, ya estan en Ucrania, los Rusos, lo saben y por eso estan paranoicos, como los EEUU en la "batalla de los Angeles de 1942" y disparan con los antiareos hasta a las Gaviotas. Los ATACMs en Ucrania, confirmado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

hablo el pitufo gruñon


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (20 Ago 2022)

Supuestamente lanzamiento de misiles probablemente Iskander esta tarde/noche desde Belgorod

Si se confirma lo del A-10 sería el primer país fuera de EE.UU. en utilizarlo y un indicativo de que la RuAF está a pasar el rato.


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Hay otra posibilidad, una versión extendida de los gmlrs









GMLRS: The Precision Fires Go-To Round


Supporting ranges of 70 KM and beyond, GMLRS is the Precision Fires go-to round for assured mission success.




www.lockheedmartin.com







Encaja con el alcance y la buena noticia para los ukr es que son más pequeños y caben tb seis en el cargador, es decir que con un par de Himars montan una buena fiesta en Crimea


----------



## Rovusthiano (20 Ago 2022)

Lo curioso es que el guarro que viene todos los días a ensuciar el hilo pretenda que vive en Portugal si un pavo que no se ducha no necesita toalla.



Coco guarro, coco guarro, coco coco gua.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

Los A-10 los van a retirar, los consideran doctrinalmente obsoletos. Cuesta cada uno 10Millones, la mitad de un helicoptero Apache y el doble que un tanque, pero tiene mejores ratios de supervivencia que estos últimos. En ausencia de superioridad aera rusa y con los misiles antiradar que les han enviado a los ucros, se propicia su participacion. Es un buen chisme, estaría bueno verlo en acción.









A-10 Warthog ground attack jets to be retired, may end up in Ukraine


A-10 Warthog attack jets in the USAF inventory will be retired very soon. Such are the signals coming from Washington as well as that they may end up in Ukraine




bulgarianmilitary.com







Turbamulta dijo:


> Supuestamente lanzamiento de misiles probablemente Iskander esta tarde/noche desde Belgorod
> 
> Si se confirma lo del A-10 sería el primer país fuera de EE.UU. en utilizarlo y un indicativo de que la RuAF está a pasar el rato.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los A-10 los van a retirar, los consideran doctrinalmente obsoletos. Cuesta cada uno 10Millones, la mitad de un helicoptero Apache y el doble que un tanque, pero tiene mejores ratios de supervivencia que estos últimos. En ausencia de superioridad aera rusa y con los misiles antiradar que les han enviado a los ucros, se propicia su participacion. Es un buen chisme, estaría bueno verlo en acción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el sukoi 25 es mejor avion, pero bueno a cielo despejado es letal para las tropas de tierra. Ya solo falta un ac-130 cañonero que te elimina un convoy entero en tres giros a la redonda.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



es un puto jabali saliendo entre la maleza.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

В крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе прилетел беспилотник


Беспилотник прилетел в крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе. Об этом сообщил губернатор Михаил Развожаев. «К сожалению, сбит не был, хотя над бухтой работали стрелковым оружием. Шел низко», — написал Развожаев. В результате произошедшего жертв нет.




m.lenta.ru





"*Un dron voló hacia el techo de la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro en **Sebastopol* . El gobernador Mikhail Razvozhaev lo anunció en su Telegram .

“*Desafortunadamente, no fue derribado*, aunque trabajaron en la bahía con armas pequeñas. Bajó”, escribió Razvozhaev. No hubo víctimas como resultado del incidente. Los servicios de emergencia ya llegaron al lugar. El gobernador también pidió a los ciudadanos mantener la calma y quedarse en casa lo antes posible.

En la noche del 19 de agosto, un sistema de defensa aérea estalló en Sebastopol . Según datos preliminares, un dron fue derribado. Además, los residentes de Evpatoria informaron sobre el trabajo de defensa aérea .


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

El asesino Zelensky llorándole a Putin que le devuelva los territorios, . Que devuelva EEUU los territorios robados a México.


----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)

Cigarros voladores por sebastopol


----------



## ROBOTECH (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (20 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pues esas viejas costumbres hispanas vienen de lejos.
> En el 229 ac Amilcar Barca, uno de los mejores estrategas y azote de romanos a los que odiaba a muerte, estaba acampado cerca del río Segura en un lugar relativamente seguro pues los iberos ya habian sido sometidos y el grueso de sus tropas desplazadas a una nueva misión. Pero el odio a los invasores se extendía incluso entre los ya vencidos, no, los hispanos no eran de fiar ni se rendían fácilmente.
> Al final ocurrió: Bien por un ataque directo lanzándole animales envueltos en llamas al campamento, bien en una emboscada por haber salido a cazar (hay dos versiones), un pequeño grupo de orestanos (valencianets o alicantinos actuales) cruzaron a galope el campamento entre la confusion buscando su preciado botín: La cabeza de Amilcar Barca quien a pesar de tener el mejor caballo fue alcanzado en el río y separada a falcata su cabeza del tronco en un ataque muy rapido y sorpresivo y desapareciendo como el humo sin entretanerse en saqueos.
> Misión cumplida.
> ...



¿Eso no fue cerca de Elda? Lo digo en serio. Recuerdo que cuando se comentó en otro hilo un forero dijo, no tan en serio, que dada la localización en realidad Amilcar se murió de asco.


----------



## ELVR (20 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los A-10 los van a retirar, los consideran doctrinalmente obsoletos. Cuesta cada uno 10Millones, la mitad de un helicoptero Apache y el doble que un tanque, pero tiene mejores ratios de supervivencia que estos últimos. En ausencia de superioridad aera rusa y con los misiles antiradar que les han enviado a los ucros, se propicia su participacion. Es un buen chisme, estaría bueno verlo en acción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de nada decir que no veo al A-10 sobre Ucrania a corto plazo, pero por las mismas razones que cualquier aeronave occidental.

En cuando al retiro, bueno, desde hace no años si no décadas hay un debate en USA acerca de eso. Resumiendo la USAF quiere retirarlos y el Congreso conservarlos y modernizarlos, basándose en muchos casos en su excelente desempeño como plataforma de lanzamiento de JDAM. Pero es que esa función, es lo que alega la USAF, puede ser efectuada de forma igual de eficaz y mucho más barata por drones de ataque.

Sea como fuere, recientemente la Boeing ha recibido un contrato para fabricar nuevos juegos de alas para los A-10.









Boeing Starts Delivering New Round of A-10 Wings - Air Force Magazine


Boeing has started giving the Air Force new wings for the A-10 Thunderbolt II, which will extend the plane’s service life into the 2030s.




www.airforcemag.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> В крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе прилетел беспилотник
> 
> 
> Беспилотник прилетел в крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе. Об этом сообщил губернатор Михаил Развожаев. «К сожалению, сбит не был, хотя над бухтой работали стрелковым оружием. Шел низко», — написал Развожаев. В результате произошедшего жертв нет.
> ...



Pues parece que en la sede central de la flota del Mar Negro están fumando a tope.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (20 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los A-10 los van a retirar, los consideran doctrinalmente obsoletos. Cuesta cada uno 10Millones, la mitad de un helicoptero Apache y el doble que un tanque, pero tiene mejores ratios de supervivencia que estos últimos. En ausencia de superioridad aera rusa y con los misiles antiradar que les han enviado a los ucros, se propicia su participacion. Es un buen chisme, estaría bueno verlo en acción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sería un placer verlos volar cuando, por fin, columnas de ratas orcas salgan huyendo en dirección a sus vertederos de origen


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)

Por el humo yo diria que ha sido winston


----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)

Y este Ducados,


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Ago 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Sería un placer verlos volar cuando, por fin, columnas de ratas orcas salgan huyendo en dirección a sus vertederos de origen



A ver si te vas corriendo al tuyo, rata otánica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

Hajajaj Francia asegura que Putin hará algo, cuando ni Putin asegura que Putin hará algo pues miente siempre; la francia de la damisela virginal.









Francia asegura Putin permitirá que una misión de la OIEA haga una evaluación del estado de la central de Zaporiyia


Los líderes de Rusia y Francia han mantenido una conversación teléfonica solicitada por París para evaluar la situación de la mayor central nuclear de Europa, donde se han incrementado los enfrentamientos | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





A mi me parece que ha habido intercambio de cromos con lo del midcat. La midcat por un triunfo frances diplomatico en la central.

Aqui la francia de la vieja resabiada









Francia rechaza el proyecto del gasoducto en los Pirineos que proponen Alemania y España


España celebraba hace unos días el apoyo rotundo del canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, a la construcción de un gasoducto entre la península Ibérica y Europa Central a través de Francia, con el fin de aliviar la dependencia energética de Rusia. Sin embargo, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha...



www.eleconomista.es





Contra la UE









Un gasoducto y dinero de la UE: Bruselas se abre a financiar el MidCat como pide España y añade presión a Francia


El MidCat se ha convertido en un proyecto estratégico, sobre todo para España, que tiene la sartén por el mango. Y ya ha dejado tres bandos distintos: en un lado, el Gobierno español y Bruselas; en el otro, Francia, que rechaza el proyecto. Y en medio, Alemania, que espera el gasoducto como agua...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

Potaneros, poneros la vacuna de la gripe del tomate, jaja, cuanto imbécil vacunado hay en España. Ah! la Pfizer tiene la vacuna, ir corriendo a vacunaros, jaja. La culpa de esta gripe tan extraña  la tiene la gente irresponsable por poner el aire acondicionado por debajo de los 25 grados, a tragar potaneros, os la meten doblada cuando les da la gana estos políticos corruptos.










“Gripe del tomate”: alerta por esta enfermedad que afecta a niños pequeños


Se detectó por primera vez en el sur de la India, donde ya se reportan más de 80 casos de menores que han contraído el virus




www.larazon.es


----------



## Pat (20 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que quitarse el sombrero, junto con las ex-sovieticas los unicos que estan a la altura en esta agresion satanica.
> El problema es que esto sucede al otro lado del oceano y en cualqueir momento dicen que sudan de los asuntos de europa y los maricronazos, olafes y antonios nos hacen satelites tercermundistas del kremlin hasta lisboa. Europa del Este tiene elevarse como un grupo economico y politico fuerte para evitarlo.



Siempre he dicho que sin el USA/UK/Canadá Europa no tiene ni capacidad ni voluntad de defenderse contra Rusia,

Francia y Alemania a través del EU intentan favorecer sus industrias armamentísticas creando un Ejercito EU que se suministra exclusivamente de proveedores “EU” que serán en realidad proveedores Frances y alemanes con un aporte incidental de España y Italia.

Un ejército EU forzosamente destruirá las fuerzas armadas nacionales dado que la integración implica un reparto de tareas, haciendo que los ejercicios nacionales carecerán del amplio espectro de acción y integración que tengan incluso ahora. Esta desmembramiento de los fuerzas armadas nacionales estera hecho en nombre del “_eficacia y para evitar duplicaciones_”.. pero implica forzosamente la mutua interdependencia entre los estados del EU. Asi no habra defensa de teritorio Europea si Bruselas no lo autoriza.... ni de Canarias o Ceuta y Mellia.



Ucrania ha demostrado que el EU carece totalmente de liderazgo y voluntad frente a Rusia; Polonia, país del EU, ha visto claramente que no es de su interés entregar sus fuerzas armadas a Bruselas y se ha embarcado en una programa de rearmamento usando material de Korea y según lo tengo entendido , fabricado en Polonia: Polonia no va dejarse pisar ni por los Rusos ni por Bruselas,_ Bravo por ellos_, pero Bruselas es muy poderoso y esta intentando derrocar el actual gobierno de Polonia para remplazar la con un Gobierno que sea subordinado a Bruselas ¿ sobre viviere los acuerdos Polonia/Korea una vez Polonia esta gobernado por los pro Europeas?.



Por otro parte, vemos que el resultado de los recientes _*“Juegos de Guerra*_ “ del USA/China acaban todos con China derrotado si intenta invadir Taiwán, pero a una enorme coste para el USA, entre 500 y 1000 aviones , 2 portaviones y innumerables destructores perdidos . ( _China no sale mejor parada).._

Semejante perdida de Aviones USA menguara la capacidad del USA a proyectar sus fuerzas en el mundo, lo que permitiera Rusia y Irán y en menor medida China, ir a la ofensiva ….

El EU sin el USA no tiene ni capacidad ni voluntad de defenderse, asi actualmente el futuro de Europa depende que Polonia mantiene su programa de rearme y esto depende que los lideres de Polonia no cambian.

En los próximas 5 años ( _el USA prevé que en 2027 China estera en posición de lanzar un ataque a Tiawan_) durante estos 5 años yo no espero que España, Italia Francia o Alemania hacen mas que hablar sobre como crear una defensa viable no solo para defender Europa del Este de Rusia, pero para ayudar los países de cercano oriente defenderse de los ambiciones de Iran de crear una estado islámico “Chii” que abarca el mundo islámico actual.
Los países del Este solo tienen Polonia como defensores contra las ambiciones imperialistas de Rusia. SI yo era Polonia, estere creando armamento Nuclear y poniendo lo en los Bálticos….

Pero esto no ayudara ni a Israel o los estados sureños de Europa cuando Iran ataca.


----------



## Spieluhr (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Potaneros, poneros la vacuna de la gripe del tomate, jaja, cuanto imbécil vacunado hay en España. Ah! la Pfizer tiene la vacuna, ir corriendo a vacunaros, jaja. La culpa de esta gripe tan extraña  la tiene la gente irresponsable por poner el aire acondicionado por debajo de los 25 grados, a tragar potaneros, os la meten doblada cuando les da la gana estos políticos corruptos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin Tells Russia To Begin Large-Scale Vaccination For Coronavirus

joder, menudo zasca


----------



## EGO (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Potaneros, poneros la vacuna de la gripe del tomate, jaja, cuanto imbécil vacunado hay en España. Ah! la Pfizer tiene la vacuna, ir corriendo a vacunaros, jaja. La culpa de esta gripe tan extraña  la tiene la gente irresponsable por poner el aire acondicionado por debajo de los 25 grados, a tragar potaneros, os la meten doblada cuando les da la gana estos políticos corruptos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Putin recibe la tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra el coronavirus


El presidente ruso, que en marzo y abril recibió dos dosis de Sputnik V, esta vez recibió Sputnik Light




www.elcorreo.com





Ponte 3 dosis de sputnik como tu amado lider...


----------



## paconan (20 Ago 2022)

No se cortan, se quitan la careta y dicen lo que realmente desean, ya no engañan a nadie


REPRESENTANTE RUSO EN ORGANIZACIONES INTERNACIONALES PIDE EL ASESINATO DE UCRANIANOS

En respuesta a la publicación de Vladimir Zelensky, sobre la gratitud por el nuevo paquete de asistencia militar de los Estados Unidos, Mikhail Ulyanov, Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante las organizaciones internacionales en Viena, instó a no perdonar a la población de Ucrania.

Comentario Ulyanov publicado en la red social en su página de Twitter.

¡Sin piedad con la población ucraniana! (¡Sin piedad para la población ucraniana!), - Publicación de Ulyanov en Twitter.

Una ola de críticas golpeó a Ulyanov y el diplomático borró su publicación. El representante de la Federación Rusa trató de justificarse como si no entendiera que sus palabras se referían a los Estados Unidos, que suministra armas, así como al presidente Vladimir Zelensky, que se niega a negociar la paz.

Ulyanov instó a no desacreditarlo y publicó una nueva declaración.

Sin piedad de su parte con la población ucraniana. Esto es lo que dije”, escribió Ulyanov en un nuevo comentario en Twitter.

Denis Kazansky compartió un archivo web de la publicación de Ulyanov, que eliminó.

Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, comentó sobre la declaración del representante ruso.

Ru-Embajador en Austria declara la necesidad de una “solución final al problema ucraniano” y llama al genocidio. Nuevamente escucharon en Europa: "No todos los rusos son como Putin" y "Necesitamos dejar que Nord Stream-2 funcione". Es hora de entender: Rusia es una vertical fascista de millones de personas”, escribió Michali Podolyak.

Russian representative in Vienna calls for genocide of Ukrainians






__





Mikhail Ulyanov on Twitter


“No mercy to the Ukrainian population!”




web.archive.org







El Representante Permanente de la Federación de Rusia ante las Organizaciones Internacionales en Viena, Ulyanov, escribió clara y claramente: "¡Sin piedad para la población de Ucrania!" Luego se asustó, borró el tuit y empezó a quejarse de que no le habían entendido. Todos entendimos eso. El representante del régimen nazi llamó a la destrucción de toda una nación.





Mientras el pastor de renos mintiendo como de costumbre, nazis, otan, desmilitarización, seguridad y demás son mentiras
La guerra es para apropiarse de recursos de ucrania y hacerla desaparecer como nación, para los rusos no tiene derecho a existir como país ni como pueblo


La decisión de realizar una operación especial en Ucrania se tomó debido a amenazas inaceptables a la seguridad de Rusia, dijo el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, en una reunión plenaria del Primer Congreso Internacional Antifascista. informa TASS.


----------



## Pat (20 Ago 2022)

No hay el mas mínima duda que Putin y China son enemigos;
Además, como cada post de usted, el portavoz de Putin en Burbuja.info, esta intentando hacer nos crear que Europa debe alejarse del USA/UK/Canadá y juntarse con Putin, es usted mismo quien nos confirma que Putin y China son los enemigos de Europa.


----------



## moncton (20 Ago 2022)

Las explosiones lejos del frente estan afectando psicologicamente al Putin, la mitad de los aviones de combate en la zona del mar negro fuera de servicio y ademas los testigos de las explosiones son casta moscovita que estaba de vacaciones en Crimea y han salido por patas, cuando vuelven a la capital van a contar lo que paso, contradiciendo la propaganda oficial










Blasts behind Russian lines had major psychological effect on Putin – officials


The explosions in Crimea last week put more than half of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet combat jets out of use.




www.independent.co.uk





Blasts behind Russian lines had major psychological effect on Putin – officials
The explosions in Crimea last week put more than half of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet combat jets out of use.

Recent explosions deep behind Russia’s lines in Crimea have had a major psychological effect on Moscow’s leadership, with its invasion of Ukraine at “near operational standstill”, Western officials have said.

*More than half of the Russian navy’s Black Sea Fleet combat jets were put out of action* in blasts last week at the Russian-operated Saky military airfield in western Crimea – an area Moscow previously considered secure, officials said on Friday.

*The Kremlin is busy seeking to allocate blame for the debacle and President Vladimir Putin is struggling to hide Ukraine’s success from the Russian population, as thousands of Russians fleeing Crimea have streamed into the country, they said.*



One official said: “Ukraine is now consistently achieving kinetic effects deep behind Russia’s lines… 


*“The incidents have been having a material effect on Russia’s logistics support, but as importantly, there’s a significant psychological effect on the Russian leadership.”

They added that the attacks had forced the Black Sea Fleet into a defensive posture and stymied Russia’s ability to launch a successful amphibious assault on Odesa on Ukraine’s coast.*

It comes as the war has entered a phase of “near operational standstill”, with neither side’s ground forces having enough concentrated combat power to launch effective offensive actions.

Russia is facing an increasingly acute shortage of stocks, even of basic munition, as well as manpower issues as it struggles to reconstitute its forces, the Western official said.


“There was a point when there was constant shelling, there was a real high point, particularly around the battle for the Donbas,” they said.

“We aren’t at that high point anymore.

“The whole tempo of the campaign has slowed down, partly because both sides have become more conscious that this is a marathon not a sprint and that expenditure rates and conserving their munitions is important”.

Amid concerns that shelling of the Russian-controlled Zaporizhzhia plant in southern Ukraine – Europe’s largest nuclear power plant – could lead to nuclear catastrophe, the official said it was built to withstand most direct military fire.


They said the main concerns are around the nuclear reactors losing water cooling due to a loss of electricity supply.


At least a dozen civilians were killed by Russian strikes in Ukraine’s second-largest city of Kharkiv this week, according to the Ministry of Defence.


“This civilian suffering provides an unusually stark example of Russian cynicism,” the official said, adding that Moscow was not planning to launch an offensive in the area or gain any major operational advantage from the bombardment.

Meanwhile, the head of the GCHQ intelligence service said Moscow had failed to gain ground in cyberspace against Ukraine.


“So far, President Putin has comprehensively lost the information war in Ukraine and in the West,” Sir Jeremy Fleming wrote in an op-ed in The Economist.

“Just as with its land invasion, Russia’s initial online plans appear to have fallen short.”


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

Una muy reveladora inspección de la cuestión la que has echo, es un placer leer reflexiones asi.

La situacion de Europa se debate al filo de la navaja entre 2 vertientes; el Atlantico y el Eje Continental. El eje continental es el de la Grandeu, el de las hegemonias imperiales, un mundo orientado a la suma cero. El eje atlantico es un eje diseñado por la anglo-masonería, pero que se nutre de una gran tradición que ellos llaman judeo-cristiana, que se basa en el liberalismo, el comercio, las ideas democraticas y las libertades, un mundo orientado a la sumar-sumar. Estas son las dos grandes plantillas que hay en el mundo ahora.

Hay naciones como china que tratan de jugar a las 2 plantillas, pero su incompatibilidad salta enseguida por los aires, pues en el momento en que estas acosando a tus vecinos como a taiwan, entonces ya se acaba el comercio, las relaciones sumar-sumar, pues se entiende cualquier concesion una forma de alimentar a una bestia. Aqui USA a respondido con el Chip Act, como muestra de la incompatilidad de ambos mundos; al final salta por los aires como pasa con la mascarada rusa ahora.

El eje Atlantico fue basicamente impuesto por la hegemonia oceanica de los vencedores de la WWII, entre las que no se puede incluir a Francia; Francia estaba en vichy colaborando con el eje continental. España cae en el eje atlántico con Franco en los pactos de madrid abandonando definitivamente el lastre autarquico y las ideas chovinistas del fascismo más rancio, que a Franco mismamente incomodaban pues era una persona equilibrada, no era un teorico fascista, era un amante de la españa de las gentes.

El problema es que de algún modo, en europa sigue enquistado el eje continental. Y el Kremlin que es el gran dominador del eje continental, con enorme expertise en el juego del sumar-perder, ha endulzado los oidos de Francia para que jugando a las viejas resaviadas dejar a alemania en una precaria situacion ect, Francia es la unica que claramente tiene una autonomía geopolítica aparte de UK, pero Uk ya esta fuera de la UE. En general el influjo miasmatico de Rusia ha corrompido las voluntades y la mente de una enormidad de agentes en el viejo mundo, una serie pre-dictadorzuelos eclosionan por doquier, pretendiendo llevar la grandeza a causas colectivas y alli es donde el kremlin como instrumento del demonio destruye y divide. Es facil jugar con Francia si le prometes grandeu de recursos y que dominará sobre los paises de europa, como Sauron hacia con Saruman.

En mi opinion a España nos hicieron el 11m por caer en el eje atlantico en un momento en que existía una clara tendencia hacia el eje kremlin-continental. La sentada de Zp ect.

Entonces aparecen en escena las ex-sovieticas, tambien las escandinavas, que saben que en el eje continental son APLASTADOS y que saben que su unico apoyo real les viene del hegemon atlantico, es decir nuclearmente la camonguel. Estan alli formando un a especie de franja, una especie de gondor entre saruman y sauron. Se tienen que nuclearizar, están solos. Nuevamente retrocedamos al 2004 con España y Polonia haciendo risas.





Pat dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que sin el USA/UK/Canadá Europa no tiene ni capacidad ni voluntad de defenderse contra Rusia,
> 
> Francia y Alemania a través del EU intentan favorecer sus industrias armamentísticas creando un Ejercito EU que se suministra exclusivamente de proveedores “EU” que serán en realidad proveedores Frances y alemanes con un aporte incidental de España y Italia.
> 
> ...


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin recibe la tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra el coronavirus
> 
> 
> El presidente ruso, que en marzo y abril recibió dos dosis de Sputnik V, esta vez recibió Sputnik Light
> ...



Putin da prioridad a que me folle una rusa y le haga 10 hijos, tu vete a Ucrania para que te ensanche el maricón del Zelensky tu ojete.  antes límpiatelo no vayan a quedar pelotillas y te llamen guarro


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Putin Tells Russia To Begin Large-Scale Vaccination For Coronavirus
> 
> joder, menudo zasca



En Rusia y Bielorrusia nadie se vacuna, todo es propaganda corrupta yanqui que tu te tragas, vacunado.


----------



## Spieluhr (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> En Rusia y Bielorrusia nadie se vacuna, todo es propaganda corrupta yanqui que tu te tragas, vacunado.



Y la abuela fuma, y luego explotan depósitos por ahí.

Ahora en serio. ¿Me estás diciendo que los rusos no hacen caso a nuestro Boba Putin cuando pide una vacunación a larga escala? Oh, cielos, esto es terrible. Tal vez tenga que iniciar una Operación Especial Interior. 

PD: estoy vacunado con cuatro o cinco de la espudnik esa, como bien manda vuestro Vladimiro el taxista.


----------



## Pat (20 Ago 2022)

Jajajajja

Otro vez Coco Portugal ha ganado el premio “*Orwellian Fabricante de Verdades*”

Dices

_“””Los anglos sois piratas, solo traéis destrucción y miseria”””

_

Pero quien ha invadido Ucrania trayendo destrucción y miseria a una país soberano? 2022

Quien invadió a Crimea y Donabas? 2014

Quien ataco Georgia en 2008?

Quien invadió Transistria (1992)

Quien provoco el guerra con Abkhazian (1992)

Por no hablar de los dos guerras en Chechenia 2008 y 1999

¿Cuenta la “Ayuda” de Rusia a Syria como sembrar Destrucción y Miseria?


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> *En Rusia y Bielorrusia nadie se vacuna,* todo es propaganda corrupta yanqui que tu te tragas, vacunado.



La demencia avanza de forma irreversible.


----------



## EGO (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> *Putin da prioridad a que me folle una rusa *y le haga 10 hijos, tu vete a Ucrania para que te ensanche el maricón del Zelensky tu ojete.  antes límpiatelo no vayan a quedar pelotillas y te llamen guarro



Vamos,que al final solo eres un puto virgen de mierda que sigue a caudillos solo porque te prometen folleteo.

Encima rusas de mierda,que las mismas youtuber rusas que hay en España dicen que son unas fumadoras empedernidas,van beodas a las 10 de la mañana y abortan con la misma normalidad que el que va a tirar la basura al contenedor.

La reserva hez-piritual.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> *Kiev dice que los rusos han abandonado la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*
> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Kiev dice que los rusos han abandonado la central nuclear de Zaporiyia
> 
> *"Instrucciones de permanecer en casa" para el personal con licencia de la central*
> ...



Algo traman los borrachos. No me fío un pelo.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Putin da prioridad a que me folle una rusa y le haga 10 hijos, tu vete a Ucrania para que te ensanche el maricón del Zelensky tu ojete.  antes límpiatelo no vayan a quedar pelotillas y te llamen guarro



Tienes un serio problema mental, deja el foro , sigue con tu tratamiento y sé feliz.


----------



## paconan (20 Ago 2022)

las raciones de comida caducada en el ejercito ruso tendrá algo que ver?


*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la hospitalización de militares rusos con signos de intoxicación por toxina botulínica en Zaporozhye*

El ejército ruso, que realizaba tareas en la región de Zaporozhye, fue trasladado a un hospital militar el 31 de julio, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Los militares mostraron signos de envenenamiento severo, el examen reveló la presencia de un veneno orgánico de origen artificial: la toxina botulínica tipo "B", según el departamento militar. En este contexto, se inició una investigación adicional sobre lo que le sucedió al jefe de la administración prorrusa de la región de Kherson, Vladimir Saldo, quien fue transportado al Instituto de Investigación de Medicina de Emergencia de Moscú que lleva el nombre de V.I. N. V. Sklifosovsky, dijeron los militares.









Минобороны РФ сообщило о госпитализации российских военных с признаками отравления ботулотоксином в Запорожье


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru







El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la hospitalización del ejército ruso en la región de Zaporozhye y acusó a Ucrania de utilizar "agentes de guerra química": la toxina botulínica. Pero, ¿trató el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa de alimentar a los soldados con carne podrida de alimentos enlatados caducados?


----------



## Pat (20 Ago 2022)

Ahh Coco, alumno reforzado del “*Orwelliana Verdad*”

El dominio de Rusia sobre Crimea y Ucrania data mas bien de 1840, en realidad Ucrania era parte de Rusia desde 1840 hasta 1919. el USSR reconoció Ucrania como pais y a finalizar la segunda guerra mundial en 1946 Ucrania era socio fundador del ONU y formaba parte de naciones unidas como país. “”República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania””

En cuanto a Crimea, en 1954 el USSR reconoció que Crimea era parte de Ucrania y renuncio a ella. 114 años Crimea era Ruso…..


----------



## pep007 (20 Ago 2022)

Creo que nuestros neutrales, carrancas y cocos tambien comen la misma mierda botulitica. De hai la diearrea mental...

Pd. : Hai en ruso ahi...


----------



## Nicors (20 Ago 2022)

As
El asesor de la presidencia de Ucrania, Mijailo Podoliak, ha explicado en una entrevista concedida a _The Guardian_ que el objetivo de Kiev es “crear caos” dentro de las fuerzas militares rusas. Para ello, Ucrania quiere “destruir la logística, las líneas de suministro, los depósitos de municiones y otros objetos de la infraestructura militar” de Crimea.
Después de los misteriosos ataques contra el nudo ferroviario y una base aérea de la zona, Podoliak ha asegurado que podría haber más ataques en los “próximos dos o tres meses”, si bien Ucrania todavía no se ha atribuido la autoría de los anteriores. Así, el asesor ha afirmado que espera debilitar a las fuerzas rusas haciendo que sufran “la falta de suministros y la falta de municiones”, para que “los rusos luchen como lo hicieron en los primeros meses de la guerra”.
Podoliak ha señalado que la de su país se enfrenta a la artillería de Moscú para ganar territorio al este de la región del Donbás, lugar en el que las tropas rusas han destruido ciudades como Mariúpol y Severodonetsk. “Estoy de acuerdo con el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, que prevé más incidentes de este tipo en los próximos dos o tres meses. Creo que es posible que se repitan”, ha indicado Podoliak.
Mientras tanto, Ucrania intenta aislar a Jersón destruyendo sus puentes de carretera y ferrocaril para que Rusia no pueda abastecer a sus fuerzas. Jersón es la única ciudad en la orilla occidental del río Dniéper que controla Rusia. Así, Podoliak ha pedido “50, 60, 80 más” MLRS, un sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes.
*Huida de la población rusa de Crimea*
Los ataques a la región de Crimea ha provocado que los turistas rusos huyan de la zona, presas del pánico. De hecho, este martes pudieron verse colas en la estación de tren de la capital regional, Simferópol, para salir de la región. 

“Crimea. Mucho calor en agosto de 2022. Temporada acompañada de “estrellas” fugaces, atascos en el puente de Kerch, rechazo de apartamentos robados, trabajo de defensa aérea. Y especialmente con la comprensión de que Crimea es solamente ucraniana”, ha asegurado Podoliak en Twitter.
Para Podoliak, el puente de Crimea que une la península con el territorio ruso es un objetivo militar legítimo. “Es una construcción ilegal y la principal puerta de entrada de suministros para el Ejército ruso en Crimea. Tales objetos deben ser destruidos”, ha asegurado a _The Guardian._
Mientras tanto, los ataques en Crimea se repiten. Alec Luhn, el excorresponsal en Rusia del diario _The Telegraph_, ha publicado un vídeo en el que asegura que este sábado se ha producido el impacto de un dron e incendio en el techo del cuartel general de la marina rusa en el Mar Negro, explosiones en Bakhchisarai y disparos de defensas aéreas cerca de Saki. Además, las defensas aéreas rusas habrían destruido un objetivo cerca de Yevpatoria.

*La negociación de paz*
El asesor ha asegurado durante la entrevista que Rusia solo negociará el final de la guerra cuando se encuentre en verdaderos apuros. “Los oídos rusos solo se abren cuando hay un bate militar gigante golpeando la cabeza rusa”, ha señalado.
Además, ha afirmado que algunos países europeos están “bajo la ilusión” de que Moscú decida negociar la paz por iniciativa propia. Podoliak fue negociador en las primeras conversaciones de paz


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

No sorprende que los Pzh esten agotados de tanto usarlos...


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Después de lo de la otra noche a los rusos les toca hacer retroceder de nuevo todos sus centros logísticos, puestos de mando y almacenes de municiones.

Estos son los nuevos alcances, Rostov dentro del rango aunque imagino que es un objetivo no autorizado por los americanos


----------



## Pat (20 Ago 2022)

Es muy fácil rebatir vuestros otros puntos.

Dices: 
_Quien invadió Ucrania, fueron los anglos que organizaron un golpe de estado, se está investigando incluso si francotiradores británico actuaron en 2013 en las manifestaciones organizadaa por la extrema derecha con dinero yankee._

*Esto es una completa invención que no tiene ni un ápice de verdad:

Los hechos eran lo siguiente*

Ucrania había negociado durante años en el marco de programa Europea por los países vecinos un acuerdo de asociación: Putin ni se había molestado en saber lo que esto implicaba y solo cuando el acuerdo había sido acordado entre el EU y Ucrania Rusia se di cuenta que esta acuerdo sacaba a Ucrania del orbita de Rusia, las empresas de Ucrania que estaban parte del proceso productivo de Rusia dejaran de ser lo….. Putin mando al entonces líder de Ucrania un orden que no se ratificaba el acuerdo, lo que hice el entonces presidente de Ucrania:
en reacion a esto se organizo manifestaciones en la plaza Maiden, estos manifestaciones habían sido organizado por ONG en Ucrania; pero estas ONG habían recibido financiación de Bruselas ( las cantidades dado se pueden ver en los presupuestos del EU)….

A partir de ahie los eventos salieron fuera de control y acabemos con la dimisión forzado del presidente de Ucrania, invasión Ruso en Crimea y Donabas…..

Los anglos, como nos llaman interviene en esta momento, y el “Fuck the EU “ era una comentario del USA porque todo el fregado había sido desencadenado por la incompetencia de Bruselas…..

No había inherencia del USA o UK. Mas bien el USA puse fin a una escalada.

Simplemente había incompetencia; incompetencia de Putin y Mosco en no prestar atención a lo que Ucrania y el EU estaban negociando y incompetencia del EU en ignorar Rusia y no prever lo que iba pasar y intentar calmar los ánimos cuando Mosco bloqueaba el acuerdo Ucrania/EU.



El resto de TU post es igual de equivocado que esta comentario sobre Ucrania en 2013


----------



## paconan (20 Ago 2022)

Que ha pasado?
Enorme atasco de tráfico a la salida de Sebastopol.




Día 178 de mi guerra de 3 días. Los rusos en Crimea están haciendo un "gesto de buena voluntad" y se van en masa aterrorizados. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

La prensa rusa a toda plana.


*El Ministerio de Defensa anunció el envenenamiento masivo de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Zaporozhye*
15:35, 20 de agosto de 2022Rusia

Foto: Konstantin Mikhalchevsky / RIA Novosti
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció el uso de sustancias venenosas por parte de Ucrania contra los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF
El ejército ruso fue llevado masivamente al hospital con envenenamiento después de completar tareas en Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye. Así lo anunció el sábado 20 de agosto a los periodistas del Ministerio de Defensa ruso .
La toxina botulínica tipo "B" se encontró en los organismos de los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF . Cabe señalar que la parte rusa está preparando documentos que confirman el terrorismo químico, sancionado por el régimen del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky .
Además, se está llevando a cabo una investigación adicional sobre el caso de envenenamiento con sustancias militares del jefe de la administración de la región de Kherson, Vladimir Saldo.
En diciembre de 2021, las autoridades de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) acusaron a Estados Unidos de suministrar a Ucrania armas químicas que causan parálisis. “En octubre, uno de los envíos [de Estados Unidos] contenía un antídoto, un tipo de arma química llamada toxina botulínica. Causa botulismo o, para decirlo simplemente, parálisis ”, explicó el jefe adjunto de la Milicia Popular (NM) de la RPD , Eduard Basurin .


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> В крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе прилетел беспилотник
> 
> 
> Беспилотник прилетел в крышу штаба Черноморского флота в Севастополе. Об этом сообщил губернатор Михаил Развожаев. «К сожалению, сбит не был, хотя над бухтой работали стрелковым оружием. Шел низко», — написал Развожаев. В результате произошедшего жертв нет.
> ...


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Por fin los tanques rusos han entrado en Kiev...


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Alguien se ha saltado la prohibición de fumar en el aeropuerto de Sochi...


----------



## paconan (20 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Por fin los tanques rusos han entrado en Kiev...



ÚLTIMA HORA: Desfiles del ejército ruso en Kyiv


----------



## favelados (20 Ago 2022)

Se ha difundido por ahí un video casero grabado en el interior de un avión de evacuacion ruso..


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Ago 2022)

Esto podría explicar muchas cosas


----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)

Humo, esta vez de Celtas Cortos sin Boquilla, el color del humo es inconfundible


----------



## Subprime (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (20 Ago 2022)

Ucrania compra drones de reconocimiento chinos. Dentro del programa "Ejército de Drones" que pretende incorporar 200 drones de reconocimiento Ucrania ha adquirido 78 drones DJI Matrice 300 de los que los primeros 30 han llegado al país. Son drones en principio para uso civil en condiciones adversas como rescates o ingeniería civil.



Pérdidas rusas geolocalizadas según fuentes ucranianas



Otro cigarro mal apagado en una oficina de reclutamiento en Rusia parece ser



EDIT más defensa aerea activa en Crimea, no se si no estarán usando drones para localizar radares y lanzadores o algo asi



EDIT muestran restos de un misil Kaliber derribado, los ucranianos afirman haber derribado ayer cuatro en la región de Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (20 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



_¿jaqueao?_


----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> _¿jaqueao?_



Eso parece  .También le han hackeado la tele:


----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (20 Ago 2022)

Otro vídeo del desfile de hoy en Kiev.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (20 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Esto podría explicar muchas cosas



¿Que se supone que están haciendo? Aparte del mongolo claro.


----------



## XicoRaro (20 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Se ha difundido por ahí un video casero grabado en el interior de un avión de evacuacion ruso..



Que brutalidad, llevando encamados, con fracturas, y medicación IV en bombas de perfusión, en literas tubulares cuádruples. Todo muy orco. Cómo cualqueira de las literas necesite atención de urgencia que se de por muerto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

No hay ningún golpe de estado, hay manifas como las hubo en el 15M por motivos X y pagadas por Z.
1º A Yanukovich se le ocurre la brillante idea de disolverlos a tiros, no se van a poner la CIA a disolver una manifestacion contra la puta rusia digo yo. Las trolas de los orcos son de esta calidad; los ucranianos pretenden causar un desastre nuclear en su propia patria y asi, de este pelo las fantasias del kremlin.
2º Yanukovich huye como un mariconazo a rusia cuando no tenia porqué, Zelensky se quedo tranqui con el ejercito orco en las afueras. Para que luego digan no se que de tacones a Zelensky cuando mayores mariconazos que los siervos del khan no hay empezando por putachenko.
3º La RADA legítimamente lo destituye por mariconazo con el 75% de votos o asi a favor

Donde esta el golpe de estado?

Golpe de estado es lo de Tejero o Puchdemon. En ucrania el ejecutivo se PIRA e ya, el vacío de poder hace que la RADA lo mande a freir.



Pat dijo:


> Es muy fácil rebatir vuestros otros puntos.
> 
> Dices:
> _Quien invadió Ucrania, fueron los anglos que organizaron un golpe de estado, se está investigando incluso si francotiradores británico actuaron en 2013 en las manifestaciones organizadaa por la extrema derecha con dinero yankee._
> ...


----------



## XicoRaro (20 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Que se supone que están haciendo? Aparte del mongolo claro.



Están intentando imitar las competiciones de blindados de la OTAN, que son brootales de ver la preparación y capacidades de los tanques Occidentales. Hay test de velocidad, tiro, tiro en movimiento, etc...

Para Rusia y sus aliados esto que ves es el equivalente de esto...




Por cierto, España ha sido varias veces campeona con los Léopard.


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Y la abuela fuma, y luego explotan depósitos por ahí.
> 
> Ahora en serio. ¿Me estás diciendo que los rusos no hacen caso a nuestro Boba Putin cuando pide una vacunación a larga escala? Oh, cielos, esto es terrible. Tal vez tenga que iniciar una Operación Especial Interior.
> 
> PD: estoy vacunado con cuatro o cinco de la espudnik esa, como bien manda vuestro Vladimiro el taxista.



Tu eres un yanqui embustero y tramposo capitalista enfermo del dinero, vete al casino a jugarte al poker el miserable sueldo que te dan estos cabrones capitalista , jaja. Lo que te digo que los rusos dejan entrar a Djokovic en su país sin vacunarse, los australianos y norteamericanos NO, ahora saca tus propias conclusiones. Los otaneros sois unos fascistas.


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos,que al final solo eres un puto virgen de mierda que sigue a caudillos solo porque te prometen folleteo.
> 
> Encima rusas de mierda,que las mismas youtuber rusas que hay en España dicen que son unas fumadoras empedernidas,van beodas a las 10 de la mañana y abortan con la misma normalidad que el que va a tirar la basura al contenedor.
> 
> La reserva hez-piritual.



Al menos reconocen que dan por culo, los yanquis asesinan a sus hijos en el colegio a la hora del recreo, que me estás contando?


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tienes un serio problema mental, deja el foro , sigue con tu tratamiento y sé feliz.



el problema lo tienes tu con Zelensky, que te la cascas toda las noche a su salud.


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La demencia avanza de forma irreversible.



Te repito, lo mismo que al otro subnormal, Djokovic puede ir a Rusia sin vacunarse, a EEUU NO por ser un pais de facistas asesinos de niños en los colegios.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te repito, lo mismo que al otro subnormal, Djokovic puede ir a Rusia sin vacunarse, a EEUU NO por ser un pais de facistas asesinos de niños en los colegios.



Si supieras lo que nos importa que Djokovic pueda entrar en Rusia, te da un ictus.


----------



## ELVR (20 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Están intentando imitar las competiciones de blindados de la OTAN, que son brootales de ver la preparación y capacidades de los tanques Occidentales. Hay test de velocidad, tiro, tiro en movimiento, etc...
> 
> Para Rusia y sus aliados esto que ves es el equivalente de esto...
> 
> ...



De hecho quedó segunda esta última competición con blindados (Leopard) y segunda también con unidades mecanizadas (Pizarro)

Por cierto no muy lejos de donde vive el tirillas putero.


----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

nutritivo

 






Putin, el khan pederasta


*******ATENCIÓN ESTE ES UN HILO NO LIDER FRIENDLY, LOS DEL MAMAPOLLATO DEL DIVINO PUTIN PONGANSE A CUBIERTO. NO ENTREN, NO LEAN, NO PIENSEN, PERMANEZCAN A SALVO. HAGAN 2 MINUTOS DE ODIO A EL GOLDSTEIN MAU Y PURIFIQUENSE. LA TESIS MERECE TODA LA CREDIBILIDAD DADO QUE EL UNICO MODO DE QUE YELTSIN...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## TAKA (20 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Toda la chusma junta.
> 
> Y se quejan de que otros países ayuden a Ucrania, pero Rusia recibe incluso tropas extranjeras.



¿Estos no deberían estar preocupándose más bien de que sus vecinos les dejen sin país? No veo yo que tengan el asunto en Armenia como para irse a grabar tiktoks a Ucrania con los khadirovitas


----------



## Nicors (20 Ago 2022)

El oasis de Sochi: los rusos, ajenos a la guerra y las sanciones de Occidente


El presidente Putin se encuentra en el balneario del Mar Negro cerrando acuerdos comerciales con otros países




www.larazon.es


----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (20 Ago 2022)

Los rusos mienten más que hablan, volumen 20000:

Pevsky, supuestamente tomada el 13 de agosto,
Dacha, supuestamente tomada el 19 de agosto,
Zaitzevo, supuestamente tomada el 19 de agosto.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Eso no fue cerca de Elda? Lo digo en serio. Recuerdo que cuando se comentó en otro hilo un forero dijo, no tan en serio, que dada la localización en realidad Amilcar se murió de asco.



Hay tres localidades que se disputan tan feliz acontecimiento pero la más firme candidata es Elche. Otra es Elche de nosequé... en Albacete incluso otra que es Belchite ni más ni menos pero bastante improbable.

Ampliando la teoría sobre su muerte al ir a cazar: Le encantaba la caza y salío con algunos de su guardia personal pues había cierta paz en la zona, se desvió un poco para dar de beber a su caballo y refrescarse en el río mientras su guardia estaba vigilando los alrededores, pero un pequeño grupo de Orestanos lo estaba siguiendo, oyó un ruido, giro la cabeza y la perdió por un golpe de falcata, los Orestanos sencillamente se fueron en silencio llevándose su trofeo: La cabeza de uno de los hombres más poderosos de la tierra comandante en jefe del ejército de Cartago.
No somos nadie


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vaya vaya, aviación ucraniana a ver que dicen las putinejas en su hilo.
> 
> Sin la tutela de EEUU Europa se envolveria en mil y una guerras como siempre sucedió.



Os acordáis cuando Alemania, al principio de la guerra se negó en redondo a que se enviasen los viejos Mig medio achatarrados a Ucrania?
Qué esperáis de Alemania? qué esperáis de Francia? qué esperáis de la España Antoniana?
Escupo en la cara de esos tres!


----------



## Radiopatio (20 Ago 2022)

Aquí hay tema serio.

"Tres supuestos agentes rusos con visados de turista atacaron a dos soldados albaneses anoche utilizando sustancias químicas desconocidas.

El ataque sucedió mientras intentaban entrar furtivamente en una fábrica de armamento albanés.

Uno de los rusos fue disparado.

Albania es un miembro de la OTAN."


----------



## Nicors (20 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Os acordáis cuando Alemania, al principio de la guerra se negó en redondo a que se enviasen los viejos Mig medio achatarrados a Ucrania?
> Qué esperáis de Alemania? qué esperáis de Francia? qué esperáis de la España Antoniana?
> Escupo en la cara de esos tres!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1162733



Esta guerra ha servido para abrir los ojos de mucha gente, y es que sin EEUU/Reino unido ahora mismo Ucrania no existieria como estado soberano, como mucho un estado vasallo en vías de ser anexionado por Rusia.
Es verdad que en Alemania se han abierto conciencias y ha supuesto un revolcon político y económico por las implicaciones de la dependencia del gas ruso, pero en el fondo ha sido para bien, van a rearmarse.
Francia, es la señalada, es una nación que tiene que hacerse notar, el chovinimo francés ... pienso que va a ser la perjudicada a nivel UE, casi nadie se va a fiar de ellos. Veremos en qué queda la famosa cooperación militar en el ámbito industrial, como el avión conjunto, aunque esta cooperación ya estaba en entredicho antes de la guerra.









Por qué un avión de combate franco-alemán es una mala idea – Galaxia Militar


En diciembre, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos encargaron 80 aviones de combate Rafale por valor de 16.000 millones de dólares al fabricante francés Dassault Aviation, lo que supone un récord de compra de armas por parte de los EAU y un récord de venta de armas por parte de Francia.




galaxiamilitar.es





España, pues la verdad tiene una posición internacional opaca. Por un lado cooperador otan activo en los países del este y después seguimos en Mali; nos enemistamos con Argelia (se puso como excusa la guerra) y por ende el frente polisario; se renueva la amistad con Marruecos pero estos no impiden la llegada de inmigrantes ilegales ni abren la aduana de Melilla









Melilla: Cuatro años con la aduana comercial cerrada


Toda la información de la Ciudad Autónoma de Melilla con rapidez, veracidad, imparcialidad, humanidad y cercanía.




elfarodemelilla.es





A nivel interno los socios comunistas y separatistas son prorrusos y claramente están impidiendo la ayuda militar, aunque Zelenski agradeció la ayuda de España sobre todo a nivel humanitario.

En fin que esta guerra tendrá consecuencias políticas y estratégicas en la UE y el reforzamiento con los aliados anglos.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Creo que es el vodka, no los segarros.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

Cuanto menos es mosqueante y la fuente es Alemania.

"Una fuga de radiación debido a un ataque ruso a la ZNPP obligará a la OTAN a utilizar el artículo 5 de su carta, dijo el jefe del comité de defensa de la cámara baja del Parlamento británico. Este artículo equipara un ataque a cualquiera de los países miembros de la OTAN a un ataque a toda la alianza


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

Tensión en el Adriático...


----------



## ghawar (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Daria Dugin









Daria Dugin: La guerra en Ucrania, "un choque de civilizaciones globalista y euroasiático" [Entrevista]


El conflicto en Ucrania aún no ha terminado. En Occidente nos bombardean con información a favor de Ucrania y de los ucranianos. Olvidamos que los rusos también tienen su punto de vista. Por eso entrevistamos a Daria Dugin, hija de Alexander Dugin, sobre la situación. Una entrevista fascinante.




www.geopolitika.ru


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

Parece que tb esta noche andan nerviosos los antiaereos en Sebastopol...



Edito, veo ahora que está repe

El fuego AA puede proceder de un barco


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

El miedo está cambiando de bando.


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Josillo (21 Ago 2022)

¿ En qué capítulo se llega esta serie?

Por que nada ya es creíble tantas temporadas sin que tengamos un final con un vencedor.

Con lo fácil que es una bomba, acabar con los suministros de agua y comida.

¿ Habrá un final feliz? Que hacen las paces y pajas con mamadas


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

Continúa la paranoia, controles policiales en Sebastopol


----------



## At4008 (21 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Daria Dugin
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> El hecho de que estemos bajo sanciones de EE.UU., Canadá, Australia y el Reino Unido es también un símbolo de que *los Dugin estamos en el camino de la verdad en la lucha contra el globalismo*. Por lo tanto, diría que es un honor haber nacido en una familia así.



Ahora sí que la han puesto en el camino de la verdad. Por puta!


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

Sanna hermana yo te creo! Sola y borracha quiero bailar como Sanna...

Campaña de solidaridad con su PM de las mujeres finesas..

Todas somos Sanna!


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

Alemania envía 225 proyectiles Vulcano de 155mm, pueden utilizarse desde un César, un Krab o un Pzh con un alcance de 70km


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

DEP



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)

En Olevnika tb hay paranoia, espantando a los pocosturistas que les quedan...


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

Daria to da moon


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

Eso es un acto de guerra claro, se mire por donde se mire. El enano pederasta lleva decadas matando a placer a gente en occidente y todo el mundo lo sabe, luego eso si a boris jonson lo mandan a su casa por un cubata demierd



Radiopatio dijo:


> Aquí hay tema serio.
> 
> "Tres supuestos agentes rusos con visados de turista atacaron a dos soldados albaneses anoche utilizando sustancias químicas desconocidas.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno han asesinado a la hija de dugin, a mi no me hace gracia la noticia, dep. Ahora, todos sabemos quien se dedica a matar gente en Rusia, un asesino en masa que es un pozo de roña y mugre, no quiero dar demasiadas pistas, solo diré que empieza por enano y termina por pederasta, buscaros la vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

Para mi está claro lo que ha sucedido con la hija de dugin.

Dugin le vendío al enano pederasta un plan perfecto, el enano pederasta se lo compró entusiasmado. Entonces es como poner al enano pederasta trabajando en realidad para las formas espirituales que perpetra Dugin, es humillante trabajar para otros, más dificil para el divino putin.
Que ocurre que el plan de Dugin fracasa y #pedoputin es noticia, al divino putin se lo llevan los demonios, ha estado trabajando el esquema de otro y no ha cumplido lo prometido, mientras que el satanista de dugin vive tranquilamente sin un #pedodugin por alli y no sufre consecuencia ninguna. No puede ser, tiene que pagar, tiene que pagar un precio por involucrar a los dioses y dejarlos en ridiculo. Pues le mata a la hija, precio de sangre por jugar con el divino putin.

Me parece que el capo del chiringito de jugones se ha estado riendo demasiado a cuenta de que le llamen pederasta a putin, no creo que al enano pederasta le haga puta gracia que se pitorreen de el y aireen sus secretos de un modo tan a la ligera. Puede que veamos cositas.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Han matado, por equivocación, a la hija del racista que pedía matar al pueblo ucraniano. Pena ninguna, estamos en guerra contra el imperio del mal.


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Alexander Duguin quería euroasianismo y destrucción sanota, así que está recibiendo dos tazas.

Llegó a posar con un fusil de asalto en Osetia del Sur, y también pedía asesinar, asesinar, asesinar ucranianos.

Lo siento por su hija. Es él quien debería haber estado en el coche para echar a volar. Consuela saber que es espectador en primera fila del fruto de su trabajo y que este momento lo tendrá clavado hasta la tumba.

Me recuerda a Rasputín, que también acabó malamente; y aunque intervinieron agentes extranjeros para asesinarle, se le tenían ganas en el Gobierno del Zar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

No ha sido por equivocación, nadie se equivoca cuando llegas a tocar a alguien tan eminente, es un atentado para cobrarle un precio de sangre a Dugin, es como cuando el capo de la yakuza pide la falange a uno de sus subordinados cuando fracasa. Un ucraniano o un agente de noseque hubiera acabado con Dugin en todo caso porque busca eliminar a un agente funcional, Es como si la CIA matase a la hija de bin laden, una gilipollez, van a por el agente funcional que es lo que justifica los presupuestos y tiene efectos claros. Las mafias en cambia ejecutan este tipo de crimenes por mera supervivencia de la estructura; para recordar que gilipolleces las justas.

Stalin ya lo hacia.



Nicors dijo:


> Han matado, por equivocación, a la hija del racista que pedía matar al pueblo ucraniano. Pena ninguna, estamos en guerra contra el imperio del mal.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No ha sido por equivocación, nadie se equivoca cuando llegas a tocar a alguien tan eminente, es un atentado para cobrarle un precio de sangre a Dugin, es como cuando el capo de la yakuza pide la falange a uno de sus subordinados cuando fracasa. Un ucraniano o un agente de noseque hubiera acabado con Dugin en todo caso porque busca eliminar a un agente funcional. Las mafias en cambia ejecutan este tipo de crimenes por mera supervivencia de la estructura; para recordar que gilipolleces las justas.



Puede ser disidencia interna. Sabemos que los rusos blancos están quemando puestos de reclutamiento y otras cositas.


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Ago 2022)

Entonces nada, karma instantáneo, y que se pudra en los infiernos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

No es disidencia interna. La disidencia interna atentaria contra generales o como bien señalas entidades funcionales como puestos de reclutamiento. La hija de dugin no es un elemento funcional, es un cobro de sangre. Ademas si fuera un acto terrorista; todos los grupos terroristas suelen reivindicar sus atentados porque persiguen una causa politica que debe saberse frente a la multipolar interpretacion de un atentado. Leen un comunicado, dicen lo que buscan y que seguiran atentando sino se les da.

Yo creo que veremos mas cositas de estas; ya sea porque Putin quiere instalar el terror, que es lo que creo, ya sea porque se haya creado una organizacion terrorista, que no lo creo pues no existe reivindicacion.



Nicors dijo:


> Puede ser disidencia interna. Sabemos que los rusos blancos están quemando puestos de reclutamiento y otras cositas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (21 Ago 2022)

Dugin seguramente le dijo a Putin que atacará Ucrania que sería un éxito que la guerra duraría 48 horas y rusia seria la gran potencia . Resultado Putin humillado se carga a la hija de dugin como venganza


----------



## OBDC (21 Ago 2022)

Que capacidad de enlatar conspiraciones una dentro de otra.
Yo creo bastante más sencillo; el bombazo iba paralelo para que dejara de dar ideas, y por el destino no estuvo en el coche.
Ahora, de mente fría a joder a los ukra, se vendrá ganas de venganza.
Las chapuzas son muy normales en las milicias partisanas de sabotaje que para poder sobrevivir se aíslan mucho y tienen difícil conseguir información actualizada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No es disidencia interna. La disidencia interna atentaria contra generales o como bien señalas entidades funcionales como puestos de reclutamiento. La hija de dugin no es un elemento funcional, es un cobro de sangre. Ademas si fuera un acto terrorista; todos los grupos terroristas suelen reivindicar sus atentados porque persiguen una causa politica que debe saberse frente a la multipolar interpretacion de un atentado. Leen un comunicado, dicen lo que buscan y que seguiran atentando sino se les da.
> 
> Yo creo que veremos mas cositas de estas; ya sea porque Putin quiere instalar el terror, que es lo que creo, ya sea porque se haya creado una organizacion terrorista, que no lo creo pues no existe reivindicacion.



La hija era igual que el padre, léete la entrevista de más arriba. Tenemos tres posibles autores: Putin, disidencia o sbu ( asesorados o cometido directamente por el sas inglés), no nos olvidemos del hombre del maletin










Un ex guardaespaldas de Putin que llevaba el “maletín nuclear” fue hallado con un disparo en la cabeza


Vadim Zimin, fiel acompañante del líder del Kremlin, estaba en su casa cerca de Moscú. Se investiga un posible intento de suicidio




www.infobae.com








El caso es que las putinejas están histéricas y piden nukes everibody. Lo cual nutre y mucho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

stalin liquidó a la practica totalidad de sus antiguos camaradas, dejo el partido al borde de la desaparicion, y a nadie se le ocurre que son conspiraciones y que en realidad los mataron los blancos y los nazis.
El estado ruso es una mafia criminal, lo conspiranoico es pensar que es un estado de derecho con division de poderes ect, y hay que valorar las cosas de acuerdo a ese panorama.



OBDC dijo:


> Que capacidad de enlatar conspiraciones una dentro de otra.
> Yo creo bastante más sencillo; el bombazo iba paralelo para que dejara de dar ideas, y por el destino no estuvo en el coche.
> Ahora, de mente fría a joder a los ukra, se vendrá ganas de venganza.
> Las chapuzas son muy normales en las milicias partisanas de sabotaje que para poder sobrevivir se aíslan mucho y tienen difícil conseguir información actualizada.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

Funcionalmente no es igual que el padre porque dugin es un heztratego de referencia en Rusia, es el sacerdote mayor, su hija no es nadie. Igual que un putincel del mamapollato nunca sera igual que dugin por mucho que repita sus pergeñaciones 24/7 y por muy abyecto pro-genocida que sea, no es nadie.



Nicors dijo:


> La hija era igual que el padre, léete la entrevista de más arriba. Tenemos tres posibles autores: Putin, disidencia o sbu ( asesorados o cometido directamente por el sas inglés), no nos olvidemos del hombre del maletin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patatas bravas (21 Ago 2022)

Descarto casi seguro que haya sido Ucrania . Dugin debe estar vigiladisimo por el fsb las 24 horas del día . Esto huele a Putin o guerra de cloacas internas en el kremlin. Los rusos son expertos en purgas internas


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Dugin seguramente le dijo a Putin que atacará Ucrania que sería un éxito que la guerra duraría 48 horas y rusia seria la gran potencia . Resultado Putin humillado se carga a la hija de dugin como venganza



Sea cual fuere, esto ya da maniobra a Putin para tomar decisiones más drásticas, pues a diferencia de los asesinatos que hay por ahí de personajes importantes (generales, oligarcas, etc.), se han cargado a alguien muy significativo. Se han cargado a alguien que pertenece al centro de poder ideológico. De ser algo 'interno' podría ser utilizado instrumentalmente, y a conciencia, en forma de terrorismo, con la dialéctica del enemigo implacable que está atacando el corazón de Rusia; ya sea para justificar la movilización general o bombardear ciudades, sin importar muertes civiles. 

Lo que daría por saber si Putin se quedó despierto esta noche aguardando noticias, o si le despertaron antes de lo habitual.


----------



## −carrancas (21 Ago 2022)

__





Los tentáculos de Zelensky llegan hasta Moscú. La OTAN golpea cuando y donde quiere. Es mejor que Rusia se retire antes de que la cosa empeore.


AYDIOMIO, golpe en la capital del imperio. Esto es mucho peor que los HIMARS atacando Crimea. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11130731/Daughter-Ukraine-war-mastermind-blown-pieces-Moscow-car-bomb.html Temo que los prorrusos vamos a tener que comprobar los bajos del coche por si un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## At4008 (21 Ago 2022)

La hijita de ese tío era una cabrona.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si supieras lo que nos importa que Djokovic pueda entrar en Rusia, te da un ictus.



lo mismo que tu vayas a EEUU vacunado.  no tienes ni puta idea de lo escribes, al menos pienso 2 veces antes de escribir una chorrada, tontolava entró en Francia e Inglaterra. Djokovic es un grano en el culo para los intereses económicos del tenis estadounidenses, sin su presencia las ganancias son menores.


----------



## Subprime (21 Ago 2022)

Fumand espero el Himars que yo quiero, cantaban en el polvorin


----------



## terro6666 (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> lo mismo que tu vayas a EEUU vacunado.  no tienes ni puta idea de lo escribes, al menos pienso 2 veces antes de escribir una chorrada, tontolava entró en Francia e Inglaterra. Djokovic es un grano en el culo para los intereses económicos del tenis estadounidenses, sin su presencia las ganancias son menores.



Tontolava? Lava de volcan? O tal vez quisiste decir tonto el haba de comer? Es que con tu mongo-retard-extreme no te pillo muchas veces.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tontolava? Lava de volcan? O tal vez quisiste decir tonto el haba de comer? Es que con tu mongo-retard-extreme no te pillo muchas veces.



Eso te pasa por meterte la vacuna del mono, pronto sentirás la necesidad que Zelensky te dé por culo, por tontolava


----------



## Chaplin (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eso te pasa por meterte la vacuna del mono, pronto sentirás la necesidad que Zelensky te dé por culo, por tontolava



Neutral toma la pastilla, los domingos también toca.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Neutral toma la pastilla, los domingos también toca.



Chaplin, tu dedicate a ver las películas de tu abuelo que era bastante más inteligente que tú. Era simpatizante comunista, no un egoísta enfermo del dinero como tú, que encima te pagan una mierda a final de mes. ¿de que presumes?  nunca entenderé a la gente como tú que les dan por el culo el jefe y encima le mamais la polla.


----------



## Spieluhr (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu eres un yanqui embustero y tramposo capitalista enfermo del dinero, vete al casino a jugarte al poker el miserable sueldo que te dan estos cabrones capitalista , jaja. Lo que te digo que los rusos dejan entrar a Djokovic en su país sin vacunarse, los australianos y norteamericanos NO, ahora saca tus propias conclusiones. Los otaneros sois unos fascistas.


----------



## ELVR (21 Ago 2022)

De la Duguina ni idea de quien ha podido ser, y es posible que nunca lo sepamos. Únicamente decir que quien tiene MUCHA experiencia en cargarse gente en Moscú es cierto servicio en el que sirvió cierto ex-taxista en su juventud:

Hay más casos, este es sólo un ejemplo:





__





Asesinato de Anna Politkovskaya FondoyAmenazas de muerte


El 7 de octubre de 2006, la periodista, escritora y activista de derechos humanos rusa Anna Politkovskaya (nacida en 1958) fue asesinada a tiros en el ascensor de su bloque de apartamentos en el centro de Moscú . Era conocida por su oposición al conflicto checheno y por sus críticas a Vladimir...




hmong.es


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La hija era igual que el padre, léete la entrevista de más arriba. Tenemos tres posibles autores: Putin, disidencia o sbu ( asesorados o cometido directamente por el sas inglés), no nos olvidemos del hombre del maletin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tiro contra el del maletin nuclear fue un aviso al khan de que las armas atomicas solo para amenazar y ya esta.

Nadie va a lanzar un solo petardo nucelar porque las elites no son gilipollas y no quieren heredar un cementerio radioactivo con mutantes pululando por las calles.

La guerra nuclear es solo una fantasia para asustar al borrego televisivo,como ya paso en EEUU y la URSS en la guerra fria,que todo dios vivia acojonado y estaba dispuesto a lo que fuera.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El tiro contra el del maletin nuclear fue un aviso al khan de que las armas atomicas solo para amenazar y ya esta.
> 
> Nadie va a lanzar un solo petardo nucelar porque las elites no son gilipollas y no quieren heredar un cementerio radioactivo con mutantes pululando por las calles.
> 
> La guerra nuclear es solo una fantasia para asustar al borrego televisivo,como ya paso en EEUU y la URSS en la guerra fria,que todo dios vivia acojonado y estaba dispuesto a lo que fuera.



No te das cuenta que EEUU es una mierda, se han tenido que inventar el coronatimo para sobrevivir a la economía aplastante de China. Es que no lo ves?  que no cuela lo del mono, y ahora estos gilipollas de Pfizer se inventan la gripe del tomate EGO, cuando te salga un grano en el culo ves corriendo al hospital a que te vacunen cuanto gilipolla hay suelto en este país. Eres un tragaderas de las tvs españolas obedientes de EEUU


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162947



Y tu el supositorio del borrego  con lo que te enseña el maricón del Zelensky debes de ser un experto en ojetes masculinos


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> De la Duguina ni idea de quien ha podido ser, y es posible que nunca lo sepamos. Únicamente decir que quien tiene MUCHA experiencia en cargarse gente en Moscú es cierto servicio en el que sirvió cierto ex-taxista en su juventud:
> 
> Hay más casos, este es sólo un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Huele a trabajo interno del FSB…


----------



## paconan (21 Ago 2022)

El ideólogo Alexander Dugin fue hospitalizado después de la muerte de su hija, el politólogo ruso Sergei Markov.


*Dugin fue hospitalizado tras la muerte de su hija.*
El politólogo Sergei Markov dijo que Dugin está en el hospital después de la muerte de su hija.
El filósofo y figura pública ruso Alexander Dugin fue hospitalizado tras la muerte de su hija Daria. Así lo anunció el politólogo Sergei Markov en su canal de Telegram .









Дугин попал в больницу после смерти дочери


Российский философ и общественный деятель Александр Дугин попал в больницу после смерти дочери Дарьи. Об этом сообщил политолог Сергей Марков. «Несчастный Александр Дугин. Он сейчас в больнице», — рассказал политолог. Он выразил соболезнования философу в связи с гибелью его дочери.




lenta.ru






Asunto del FSB? detonación remota, seguimiento y vigilancia, parece ser algo planificado por servicios de inteligencia y no partisanos
Conclusiones preliminares policiales sobre el asesinato de la hija de Aleksandr #Dugin : se fijó un explosivo de 200 gr en equivalente TNT en los bajos del automóvil, en su parte delantera; control remoto lo más probable. La policía no descarta una vigilancia después de Dugin y su hija.


En el estacionamiento cerca del sitio del festival Tradition en la región de Moscú, que Daria Dugina visitó antes de su muerte, las cámaras de vigilancia no han estado funcionando durante las últimas dos semanas. Así lo informó nuestra fuente familiarizada con la situación: https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/1014689-na-parkovke-gde-zaminirovali-avto-duginoi-ne-rabotali-kamery


----------



## Puertas (21 Ago 2022)

Parece que el miedo cambia de bando. Arengar a la aniquilación de un país no debería salir gratis.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Conoce a la sargento ucraniana "Jane"

Esta encantadora dama participó en las batallas de Sievierodonetsk y Rubezhne

Se enfrentó de frente con los ocupantes rusos y sus secuaces, los kadyrovitas. Ella ha estado luchando desde 2014.

En el fragor del combate salvó a 2 compañeros de armas heridos


----------



## moncton (21 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El ideólogo Alexander Dugin fue hospitalizado después de la muerte de su hija, el politólogo ruso Sergei Markov.
> 
> 
> *Dugin fue hospitalizado tras la muerte de su hija.*
> ...



Ufff, si es un trabajito interno, a este le van a poner un supositorio de polonio y una lavativa de novichok en el hospital


----------



## Spieluhr (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Y tu el supositorio del borrego  con lo que te enseña el maricón del Zelensky debes de ser un experto en ojetes masculinos



Su obsesión anal no augura nada bueno, por favor: cuídese.


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No te das cuenta que EEUU es una mierda, se han tenido que inventar el coronatimo para sobrevivir a la economía aplastante de China. Es que no lo ves?  que no cuela lo del mono, y ahora estos gilipollas de Pfizer se inventan la gripe del tomate EGO, cuando te salga un grano en el culo ves corriendo al hospital a que te vacunen cuanto gilipolla hay suelto en este país. Eres un tragaderas de las tvs españolas obedientes de EEUU



El coronatimo empezo en China,no en Filadelfia.

Y mientras que las ratas chinas van todos doble vacunados, en Texas o Michigan quemaban bozales y las milicias tomaban los capitolios.

Tu ridiculez no tiene limites.Tomate el Rispedal y deja de hacer el ridi en los foros.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La prensa rusa a toda plana.
> 
> 
> *El Ministerio de Defensa anunció el envenenamiento masivo de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Zaporozhye*
> ...



Los rusos son unos guarros borrachos que se beben hasta los frascos de colonia que roban. Viven y duermen en estercoleros inmundos y no es por necesidad sino porque son así y es normal dormir sobre su propio vomito. Y ahora salen que es por culpa de los ucranianos que les han tirado unos polvitos en el vodka? Madre mía qué gentuza.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El coronatimo empezo en China,no en Filadelfia.
> 
> Y mientras que las ratas chinas van todos doble vacunados, en Texas o Michigan quemaban bozales y las milicias tomaban los capitolios.
> 
> Tu ridiculez no tiene limites.Tomate el Rispedal y deja de hacer el ridi en los foros.



bueno, si Trump vuelve a ser presidente y apoya a Putin, y deja de tocar los huevos en Taiwan, miraré con otros ojos a los EEUU  un pais puede cambiar mucho dependiendo si tiene un hijo de puta de presidente o no, en la actualidad EEUU está gobernado por hijos de putas liantes a arruinar la economía de la UE. El coronatimo empezó en el 2015 en Carolina del Norte, fue Obama que lo mandó a China, no cuentes mentiras como las tvs. La gripe del tomate en la India, jaja. EEUU nunca tienen la culpa, pero los primeros en tener la vacuna de la siguiente plandemia, son los listos de la clase. Ponte su vacuna que es la buena


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Humo, esta vez de Celtas Cortos sin Boquilla, el color del humo es inconfundible



Partóme la caja! Ja ja ja
Esperando el paquete de “Ideales”…
Qué nervios.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Su obsesión anal no augura nada bueno, por favor: cuídese.



El ojete te lo tienes que cuidar tu, lo tienes rojo y escocido por acercarte tanto al maricon del Zelensky. Sigue con los supositorios cuando te dé por culo de nuevo Zelensky, te dolerá menos


----------



## ghawar (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Conoce a la sargento ucraniana "Jane"
> 
> Esta encantadora dama participó en las batallas de Sievierodonetsk y Rubezhne
> 
> ...



Esta ucraniana tiene pinta de ser una buena folladora para repoblar Siberia con semen ruso.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (21 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Sanna hermana yo te creo! Sola y borracha quiero bailar como Sanna...
> 
> Campaña de solidaridad con su PM de las mujeres finesas..
> 
> Todas somos Sanna!



Toda la verdad, no es como si a Boris Johnson no le hubiese costado toda su carrera política, cuando la mayor diferencia es añadir una mentira Johnson, la tía esta ni va a dimitir ni se le espera.


----------



## elena francis (21 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Conoce a la sargento ucraniana "Jane"
> 
> Esta encantadora dama participó en las batallas de Sievierodonetsk y Rubezhne
> 
> ...



Seguro que tiene más cojones que el forero medio comedoritos putiniano.


----------



## Pat (21 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Para mi está claro lo que ha sucedido con la hija de dugin.
> 
> Dugin le vendío al enano pederasta un plan perfecto, el enano pederasta se lo compró entusiasmado. Entonces es como poner al enano pederasta trabajando en realidad para las formas espirituales que perpetra Dugin, es humillante trabajar para otros, más dificil para el divino putin.
> Que ocurre que el plan de Dugin fracasa y #pedoputin es noticia, al divino putin se lo llevan los demonios, ha estado trabajando el esquema de otro y no ha cumplido lo prometido, mientras que el satanista de dugin vive tranquilamente sin un #pedodugin por alli y no sufre consecuencia ninguna. No puede ser, tiene que pagar, tiene que pagar un precio por involucrar a los dioses y dejarlos en ridiculo. Pues le mata a la hija, precio de sangre por jugar con el divino putin.
> ...



No es mas mas factible que esta (posible) atentado es el resultado de una lucha entre los distintos mafias quien gobiernan o quieren gobernar Rusia. Y no nos debe sorprender; Putin ha jodido a mucho Rusos muy ricos con su inútil guerra, no pueden atentar contra Putin, pero sus consejeros si, además hay otro factor que apoya que el atentado sea parte de una lucha interna en Mosco, mataron al Blanco equivocado, incompetencia es la firma de los Rusos.……



PD

Nos quedáramos con cara de idiotas si se descubre que el coche exploto porque habían puesto piezas “Fake” durante el manteamiento, todos pensamos que ha sido un atentado y se descarta incompetencia.


----------



## atardecer14 (21 Ago 2022)

En mi opinión son luchas internas dentro del poder. Lo siento por los rusos que están en contra de lo que está pasado, el pueblo ruso lo está pasando mal y todo va a peor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Ago 2022)

Si han sido los servicios de inteligencia entonces ha sido Putin, porque si hoy pregunta en la FSB o GRU quien ha matado a X por ser su aliado, teniendo pruebas de un trabajo interno, los capos de los servicios de inteligencia están muertos ya y lo saben. No, Putin dirige estos organismos con su circulo más intimo que ha ido colocando alli durante 20 años y que se lo deben todo




Scardanelli dijo:


> Huele a trabajo interno del FSB…


----------



## moncton (21 Ago 2022)

Analisis que confirma lo que sospechabamos









Lawrence Freedman: ‘Autocracies tend to make catastrophic decisions. That’s the case with Putin’


The military strategy expert and author of a new book on conflict says the flawed thinking behind Russia’s invasion stems from the inability of those at the top to take responsibility for mistakes




www.theguardian.com





Interview
Lawrence Freedman: ‘Autocracies tend to make catastrophic decisions. That’s the case with Putin’


Peter Beaumont

The military strategy expert and author of a new book on conflict says the flawed thinking behind Russia’s invasion stems from the inability of those at the top to take responsibility for mistakes

Russia’s war against Ukraine has been hampered by failings experienced by autocratic states during conflict, according to a far-reaching new study of command in war by one of the UK’s most prominent academics in the field.

Command, a wide-ranging analysis of post-second world war conflicts by the leading strategic studies expert Lawrence Freedman, examines a series of well-known conflicts, from the Cuban missile crisis to the French defeat at the hands of the Viet Minh at Dien Bien Phu, through to the Falklands war and Saddam Hussein’s invasion of Kuwait, up to the present war in Ukraine.

“The big theme,” said Freedman, emeritus professor of war studies at King’s College London, “is that autocracies are very bad at this. A lot of most catastrophic decisions come from autocratic decision-making. That is certainly the case with Vladimir Putin but also Saddam Hussein and even [the Argentine military dictator Leopoldo] Galtieri during the Falklands war.

But he adds: “It’s not that democracies always make better decisions.”

As Freedman’s book sets out to show, in key interactions between military and political leaders – which even in the best circumstances can be characterised by tensions and personal conflicts – it is the lack of open and often critical feedback that leads to bad decision-making.

“Autocracies don’t have the feedback mechanism, and dig themselves in by believing that the advantage of autocracy is bold and decisive decision-making.

“While in certain circumstances you can tolerate quite a lot of bad decision-making and come out all right, because you have superior numbers, where it is very tight, one poor decision or bit of bad luck can put you out completely.”

And while Russian military operations for more than a century have often relied on using overwhelming numbers (often with little consideration for losses), in Ukraine, Russia appears to have been constrained by domestic political considerations from introducing a general mobilisation, which has limited the scale of forces it can deploy.

One issue that has intrigued Freedman, as well as other analysts, is why Putin – whose use of force had been limited in scope before Ukraine – embarked on such a dangerous and badly prepared-for gamble in Ukraine.

“Military force had been quite good for Putin up until now. He used it effectively in Chechnya, Crimea, Georgia and Syria. He used it in quite a limited fashion in Ukraine’s Donbas region in 2014 where those doing his dirty work wanted him to take an even more aggressive approach.

“But his approach to the current Ukraine conflict has clearly been deluded. You have to assume he didn’t realise the gamble he was taking. He genuinely thought Ukraine would crumble quite quickly, and it’s hard to know why.“Even those [foreign] analysts who thought Ukraine’s military might not do well didn’t believe that the Ukrainian people would succumb. But he did.

He did see it as a special military operation [ the term the Kremlin has consistently used rather than “war”] that would last a few days. And once that plan had failed, they were on the back foot.”

A key failure, in Freedman’s view, was that while Russian intelligence had widely infiltrated Ukraine – as even Kyiv has acknowledged – the key figures around Putin either did not understand Ukraine or acted as an echo chamber for him.

“Experts on Ukraine in Russia don’t seem to have been consulted. It looks like Putin was talking to his mates in the FSB [the federal security service] and GRU [military intelligence ] who shared his prejudices. And the ranting speech he gave on 21 February [three days before Russia invaded] is still as good a guide as anything to believe what he thinks. It is clear from that that he finds it very hard to take Ukraine andits president, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, seriously. I think he thought Zelenskiy would make a deal. He didn’t.”

At the heart of the problem, Freedman believes, is the rigidly hierarchical nature of the Kremlin’s decision-making and how those at the very top are immune to responsibility for mistakes.

“There are no incentives to tell the truth on the ground to the higher command. The senior military – people such as defence minister Sergei Shoigu and chief of the general staff Valery Gerasimov – are all part of the inner circle. They’ve sacked lots of generals now they know that there’s a problem. But it’s not them that’s the problem. It’s always someone else.”

And since Russia’s first plan to topple Ukraine with a coup de main against Kyiv collapsed within the first few weeks amid fierce Ukrainian resistance and Russian logistical incompetence, Moscow has struggled to find a credible plan B.

“They tried for plan B – the famous convoy that gathered outside Kyiv – but they couldn’t find one. It was logistically beyond them. The lines were too exposed. So they reverted back to concentrating on the Donbas.

“Even then it took until May to focus on what they could do – artillery barrages on a narrow front, a tactic for which Ukraine had no easy response, except to take heavy casualties until western weapons systems began arriving.”

Even now, six months into the war, Freedman struggles to understand the logic of the Kremlin, not least its tactic of creating a wintertime energy crisis in Europe to undermine support for Kyiv.

“I think the only ‘theory of victory’ the Kremlin has at the present is that the west turns on Ukraine because of the energy crisis. But the surprise there is that Moscow has not asked for a ceasefire now. That would put Zelenskiy on the spot because he couldn’t agree to one.

“Instead, Putin is still acting as though he expects more from this war than he has already got. Why I think there are some signs of desperation on the Russian side is that some are beginning to recognise that an energy crunch is not going to lead to a betrayal of Ukraine. In the long term, that signals the risk of deep damage to Russia’s economy.”

While Freedman is cautious about predicting that Russian forces could face a second big setback – not least in the south of Ukraine, where Kyiv has been effectively pressing on Kherson – he sees the same lack of institutional imagination defining the future trajectory of the war.

“Is there going to be something big like Russian forces getting encircled and trapped [around Kherson]? Unless the system gets a shock like the one experienced in late February and early March [when Russia abandoned its effort to take Kyiv], I think Russia will doggedly carry on, if for no other reason than that it can’t think of anything better to do. The Kremlin is paralysed.”


----------



## XicoRaro (21 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Fumand espero el Himars que yo quiero, cantaban en el polvorin



El trabajo de más alto riesgo del planeta ahora mismo: Soldado de Polvorín Ruso, o filósofo de cabecera de Putin.


----------



## Chaplin (21 Ago 2022)

Neutral los domingos siempre te pasa igual tío... la pastilla es la cápsula azul, te has comido el supositorio que es la pastilla con punta, y te has metido el tranquimazing por el culo.
Acuérdate el supositorio es para que no se te caigan los pedos, que tienes el culo petado de quedar los sábados por la noche con Billy.



neutral295 dijo:


> Chaplin, tu dedicate a ver las películas de tu abuelo que era bastante más inteligente que tú. Era simpatizante comunista, no un egoísta enfermo del dinero como tú, que encima te pagan una mierda a final de mes. ¿de que presumes?  nunca entenderé a la gente como tú que les dan por el culo el jefe y encima le mamais la polla.


----------



## keylargof (21 Ago 2022)

Aaaaaarriba!

Lo de la hija de Dugin no tengo ni idea quién hay detrás. Pero lo que sabemos es:

1. Si sigue siendo cercano a Putin, se entiende que debe ir con guardaespaldas a todas partes, y su coche vigilado, precisamente para que un partisano ucraniano no haga la gracia

- Era el coche del subnormal cabezón del padre, no el de ella
- Que partisanos ucras le coloquen una bomba al coche del cabezón en esas circunstancias parece bastante improbable
- Por tanto, es más probable que haya sido interno

2. Si había caído en desgracia con el enano del bótox, ya aquí hay 2 opciones posibles, o el mismo enano le da matarile o le quitan la vigilancia para que otros hagan.

A mi la 1 me parece mucho más probable.


----------



## Spieluhr (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El ojete te lo tienes que cuidar tu, lo tienes rojo y escocido por acercarte tanto al maricon del Zelensky. Sigue con los supositorios cuando te dé por culo de nuevo Zelensky, te dolerá menos



Neutri, en serio tío, estamos muy preocupados por ti


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (21 Ago 2022)

No me da pena que hayan matado a la orcoputa hija del maligno orconazi genocida

El Maligno Orconazi Dugin dice en este video: "Debemos matar, matar y matar a los ucranianos. No hay necesidad de hablar con ellos. Esta es mi opinión como profesor". Su propia hija fue asesinada ayer.

Menudo "Profesor"

Este debe ser el mentor del calvo de mierda Estulin

El conclave orconazi debe ya saber que no esta a salvo en Moscu pueden llegar a su circulo familiar intimo y probablemente a ellos mismos.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Ago 2022)

El trastornado de Dugin es peronista.
Si fuma, chupa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (21 Ago 2022)

Aquí esta el orconazi en la guerra contra Georgia del 2008 robando territorio a uno de los países mas pequeños del mundo


----------



## Subprime (21 Ago 2022)

Cigarros voladores, derriban un avion ruso.


----------



## ghawar (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (21 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aquí esta el orconazi en la guerra contra Georgia del 2008 robando territorio a uno de los países mas pequeños del mundo



He estado mirando imágenes de Duguin y hay una cosa me llamó la atención en su momento pero no le di demasiada importancia (de hecho en condiciones normales no se debería dar mucha importancia) y es el tamaño exagerado de su cabeza respecto al cuerpo, efecto parcialmente ocultado al portar barba.

Me ha recordado al ex-taxista, con sus alzas, su postureo y sus datos biográficos falsos. Parece como si toda esta gente quisiera diluir sus enormes complejos, principalmente físicos, con fantasías megalómanas con la Gran Madre Rusia (a la que no le hacen falta, por cierto, su tamaño y tradiciones ya deberían valer por si solas)

Y aquí acaba el reporte de su psicoanalista paco. Me voy a tomar un carajillo.


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aaaaaarriba!
> 
> Lo de la hija de Dugin no tengo ni idea quién hay detrás. Pero lo que sabemos es:
> 
> ...



te añado una 3 (improbable, pero quien sabe)

el explosivo lo metió duguin o su hija dentro del coche 

puede ser que alguien le diera un paquete, pero yo me refiero a que igual era un recuerdo o algo en plan, "recuerdo de la guerra fría", que estaba mal conservado y con carga explosiva

o que se dedicase a traficar con explosivos
o que quería ir a pescar con dinamita
o algo así

o sea, un accidente


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Ago 2022)

El RQ-4 Global Hawk estadounidense realizó un reconocimiento de Crimea 12 horas antes de las explosiones en los almacenes.

Vaya, casualidades.


----------



## uberales (21 Ago 2022)

Lo de Duguina me da que es lo que llevo diciendo desde hace pocas semanas, empieza el baile del golpe de estado de los ex proputinescos. Es un ataque a los círculos cercanos del Khan. Próxima parada ¿Shoigu?


----------



## ghawar (21 Ago 2022)

Himars time!


----------



## Radiopatio (21 Ago 2022)

Esto es como con las pringles. Se hace pop y no hay stop. Esto iniciará una cadena de purgas significativas, sean a petardazos o de formas más discretas gracias a la experiencia en venenos y formas subrepticias de eliminar a alguien que se heredó de la URSS. Las purgas estalinistas eran unilaterales, porque tal era la fuerza del partido comunista bajo el amparo del culto incondicional al dictador; pero aquí, por mucho que se vea a Putin cabalgando ositos mientras juega ajedrez cuántico hiperdimensional, se están enfrentando poderes políticos y económicos con gran poder y con tentáculos en organizaciones criminales, la FSB, GRU, fuerzas armadas y demás.

Si hay partisanos ucranianos moviéndose por Moscú y otras ciudades es seguro que alguien de la propia Rusia se interesaría por ellos para hacer algunos encargos. Para trabajos serios está el 'deep state' y el doble juego. Es un país de intrigas.

No va a diferir demasiado de los mamporros de una guerra de mafias. A medida que vaya empeorando la situación económica del país, los tentáculos oligarcas (poder económico) van a llegar al mismo recinto del Kremlin. 

A ojos de los ciudadanos se ha sacrificado mucho bienestar por unos cachos de terreno en disputa y con Crimea, ya ganada, en grave peligro. Es una chapuza de mucho cuidado que no lo tapan las pruebas exitosas de misiles hipersónicos, ni las nukonadas soliviantaborregos prime-time, ni la madre que lo parió. 

Estoy de acuerdo con otros foreros. Hay innumerables pijos rusos que se marcharon huyendo de Crimea y tienen ahora mismo una visión muy cruda de la realidad (sintiendo la guerra a unos metros de la playa) que cogerán literal asco al nukones de la tele rusa. Preferirán dirigir su ira contra el Kremlin por engañarles y meterles en la mierda con sueños nacionalistas que les están arruinando en lo económico y cargándose su confortable vida. Y son gente con poder. Algunos empezarán a mover palancas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aaaaaarriba!
> 
> Lo de la hija de Dugin no tengo ni idea quién hay detrás. Pero lo que sabemos es:
> 
> ...



De hecho, tu 1 y 2 son muy parecidas.

Pero que esto sale de dentro, me parece lo más plausible. Sobre el porqué ni puta idea.

Y la reacción oficial parece muy tibia.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Esto es como con las pringles. Se hace pop y no hay stop. Esto iniciará una cadena de purgas significativas, sean a petardazos o de formas más discretas gracias a la experiencia en venenos y formas subrepticias de eliminar a alguien que se heredó de la URSS. Las purgas estalinistas eran unilaterales, porque tal era la fuerza del partido comunista bajo el amparo del culto incondicional al dictador; pero aquí, por mucho que se vea a Putin cabalgando ositos mientras juega ajedrez cuántico hiperdimensional, se están enfrentando poderes políticos y económicos con gran poder y con tentáculos en organizaciones criminales, la FSB, GRU, fuerzas armadas y demás.
> 
> Si hay partisanos ucranianos moviéndose por Moscú y otras ciudades es seguro que alguien de la propia Rusia se interesaría por ellos para hacer algunos encargos. Para trabajos serios está el 'deep state' y el doble juego. Es un país de intrigas.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. 

Y que hay purga, está clarinete. Todo un clásico por esos lares.


----------



## EGO (21 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> He estado mirando imágenes de Duguin y hay una cosa me llamó la atención en su momento pero no le di demasiada importancia (de hecho en condiciones normales no se debería dar mucha importancia) y es el tamaño exagerado de su cabeza respecto al cuerpo, efecto parcialmente ocultado al portar barba.
> 
> Me ha recordado al ex-taxista, con sus alzas, su postureo y sus datos biográficos falsos. Parece como si toda esta gente quisiera diluir sus enormes complejos, principalmente físicos, con fantasías megalómanas con la Gran Madre Rusia (a la que no le hacen falta, por cierto, su tamaño y tradiciones ya deberían valer por si solas)
> 
> Y aquí acaba el reporte de su psicoanalista paco. Me voy a tomar un carajillo.



Los rojos siempre han sido unos acomplejados y cuando llegan al poder suelen ser muy sadicos por despecho.

Imaginaos a Dugin trabajando como apparatchik al servicio del khanato en una Ucrania derrotada.El Holodomor se quedaria corto.


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Ago 2022)

Kamil Galeev...


----------



## paconan (21 Ago 2022)

Hilo de twitter sobre Dugin, hay datos interesantes e importantes
Es probable que lo de ayer se haya hecho desde el FSB o desde las cloacas del kremlin?, Dugin ahora es una molestia para Putin? puede que si lo sea


La influencia que se alega que Dugin tiene sobre Putin personalmente a menudo se exagera en Occidente, pero su libro de 1997, "Los fundamentos de la geopolítica", ha tenido mucha influencia dentro de las élites militares y de política exterior rusas.

Veamos algunos de los mapas que contiene.



Las ideas presentadas por Dugin en "Geopolítica" llegaron al ejército después de que la Academia del Estado Mayor General del ejército ruso comenzara a utilizarlo como libro de texto a finales de los 90 y principios de los 2000.

Las personas educadas allí ahora ocupan puestos clave en el ejército ruso en la UA.
Dugin tiene acceso a personas clave en el ejército ya que su padre, Geliy, era coronel general en la inteligencia militar soviética.

El coronel general Leonid Ivashov, jefe del Departamento Internacional del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, ayudó a redactar el libro de Dugin “Geopolítica”.
En Fundamentos de la geopolítica, Dugin pide que EE. UU. y el atlantismo pierdan su influencia en Eurasia, y que Rusia reconstruya su influencia a través de anexiones y alianzas.

(3/?)
Las operaciones militares juegan un papel relativamente pequeño.

El libro de texto aboga por un sofisticado programa de subversión, desestabilización y desinformación encabezado por los servicios especiales rusos.

(4/?)
Las operaciones deben contar con la ayuda de una utilización dura y testaruda del gas, el petróleo y los recursos naturales de Rusia para intimidar y presionar a otros países.

El libro afirma que "la tarea máxima [del futuro] es la 'finlandización' de toda Europa".

(5/?)
Más que nada, Dugin quiere que Estados Unidos salga de Europa dividiendo el continente junto con una alianza franco-alemana.

Se debe alentar a Francia a formar un bloque con Alemania, ya que ambos tienen una "firme tradición antiatlantista", según Dugin.

(6/?)
Dugin dice que a Alemania se le debe ofrecer el dominio político de facto sobre la mayoría de los estados protestantes y católicos ubicados en Europa Central y Oriental, mientras que a Rusia se le debe dar el control de las poblaciones ortodoxas en los Balcanes.

Kaliningrado podría ser devuelto a Alemania.



Dugin escribe que:

- Finlandia debería ser absorbida por Rusia.

- Estonia debe ser entregada a la esfera de influencia de Alemania.

- Letonia y Lituania deberían integrarse en Rusia.

- Bielorrusia y Moldavia se convertirán en parte de Rusia.

Dugin también afirma que:

Rumania, Macedonia del Norte, Serbia, "Bosnia serbia" y Grecia - "Este colectivista ortodoxo" - se unirán con "Moscú, la Tercera Roma" y rechazarán el "Occidente racional-individualista".

Dugin escribe que “Ucrania no tiene significado geopolítico, ni importancia cultural o significado universal, ni singularidad geográfica, ni exclusividad étnica, sus ciertas ambiciones territoriales representan un enorme peligro para toda Eurasia”.

Dugin dice que Rusia debe anexar Ucrania porque "sin resolver el problema ucraniano, en general no tiene sentido hablar de política continental".

Posteriormente, Dugin declaró respeto por China, pero en “Geopolítica” en 1997, argumentó que Beijing representa un peligro para Rusia y que China debe ser desmantelada.

Quiere que Rusia anexe el Tíbet-Xinjiang-Mongolia Interior-Manchuria.

Los chinos nunca perdonaron a Dugin.



Después de sugerir que Rusia debería anexarse el norte y el este de China, Dugin escribe que Moscú debería ofrecer ayuda a China "en dirección sur: Indochina (excepto Vietnam), Filipinas, Indonesia, Australia" como compensación geopolítica.

En Estados Unidos, Dugin sugiere que Rusia debería usar sus servicios especiales dentro de las fronteras de Estados Unidos para alimentar la inestabilidad y el separatismo, “introduciendo así el desorden geopolítico en la actividad estadounidense interna”.

Dugin argumentó que Rusia debería fomentar “los conflictos étnicos, sociales y raciales, apoyando activamente a todos los movimientos disidentes: grupos extremistas, racistas y sectarios, desestabilizando así los procesos políticos internos en los EE. UU.”

También habla de apoyar las tendencias aislacionistas.

Finalmente, Dugin dibujó un mapa que muestra a Rusia “como un imperio euroasiático”.

Estos son los bordes mínimos que quiere.

Posteriormente, ha ampliado sus ambiciones hablando de que Rusia llegue también al Océano Índico.

Muchas de sus ideas se han arraigado en el ejército ruso durante 25 años.



Para resumir, Dugin tiene poco impacto en los propios planes de Putin, pero su libro ha influido en gran parte del ejército ruso.

Después de criticar a Putin por no tomar toda Ucrania en 2014, Dugin perdió su trabajo en la Universidad Estatal de Moscú.

Putin ve a Dugin & Girkin como una molestia.

Por lo tanto, es probable que fuera Putin, o alguien que intentara complacer a Putin, quien intentara matar a Dugin ayer.

Es mucho menos probable que los servicios secretos ucranianos tuvieran algo que ver con esto.

También es posible que el asesinato de Dugin se utilizara para reunir el apoyo público para un ataque masivo contra Ucrania en relación con el Día de la Restauración de la Independencia de Ucrania (24 de agosto).

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos se han estado acumulando en Bielorrusia durante más de una semana.
• • •









Thread by @visegrad24 on Thread Reader App


@visegrad24: The influence Dugin is alleged to have over Putin personally is often exaggerated in the West, but his book from 1997, “The Foundations of Geopolitics”, has had much influence within the Russian militar...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## moncton (21 Ago 2022)

Mira el artículo que he puesto,

Plan A de los rusos era victoria en 3 días y gobierno títere en Kiev

Plan B es aguantar como puedan y hacer chantaje a occidente con el gas, pero se están empezando a dar cuenta que esa estrategia no va a funcionar, como mucho pondrán a Alemania o Francia de perfil, pero los americanos van a seguir a tope

El Putin está encabronado porque sabe que si se retira ahora será visto como una derrota y el fin de su reinado

Pero los demás, la casta, está empezando a hechas cuentas, las sanciones están mandando a Rusia de vuelta a los 70 y el futuro pinta muy negro como para joderlo siguiendo los dictados de un tipo de 70 años con cancer

Que en invierno lo que mola es estar en el mediterráneo, navegando en un yate más grande que el Juan Sebastian Elcano con un cargamento de putas y coca y no congelandode en una dacha en moscu


----------



## keylargof (21 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El RQ-4 Global Hawk estadounidense realizó un reconocimiento de Crimea 12 horas antes de las explosiones en los almacenes.
> 
> Vaya, casualidades.



No se podía saber


----------



## moncton (21 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Esto es como con las pringles. Se hace pop y no hay stop. Esto iniciará una cadena de purgas significativas, sean a petardazos o de formas más discretas gracias a la experiencia en venenos y formas subrepticias de eliminar a alguien que se heredó de la URSS. Las purgas estalinistas eran unilaterales, porque tal era la fuerza del partido comunista bajo el amparo del culto incondicional al dictador; pero aquí, por mucho que se vea a Putin cabalgando ositos mientras juega ajedrez cuántico hiperdimensional, se están enfrentando poderes políticos y económicos con gran poder y con tentáculos en organizaciones criminales, la FSB, GRU, fuerzas armadas y demás.
> 
> Si hay partisanos ucranianos moviéndose por Moscú y otras ciudades es seguro que alguien de la propia Rusia se interesaría por ellos para hacer algunos encargos. Para trabajos serios está el 'deep state' y el doble juego. Es un país de intrigas.
> 
> ...



Mis dies y totalmente de acuerdo

Para el populacho ruso, el Putin ha montado un culto a la personalidad donde poco menos que es dios reencarnado

Pero dentro del kremlin no es mas que el jefe de la mafia, que ha llegado a la cima a base de ser un hijo puta sin escrupulos y permitir que la casta viva muy bien 

En el momento en que el cuento se jode, le pueden dar matarle. 

Y algo se debe de estar costando cuando las reuniones las hace en mesas de 20 metros de largo


----------



## paconan (21 Ago 2022)

Living la vida loca de la mujer del bufón Peskov
Se la ve sufriendo mucho rompiendo platos , pobrecita que mal lo esta pasando al igual que muchos rusos


En respuesta a una advertencia sobre las sanciones, Shoigu les dijo a los estadounidenses en febrero: "Sabemos sufrir como nadie". La esposa de Peskov, Navka, está sufriendo como nadie en este momento. En Grecia. PS Navka puede ingresar a la UE, aunque está bajo sanciones.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de twitter sobre Dugin, hay datos interesantes e importantes
> Es probable que lo de ayer se haya hecho desde el FSB o desde las cloacas del kremlin?, Dugin ahora es una molestia para Putin? puede que si lo sea
> 
> 
> ...



Osea que esta loco, un Hitler con su mein kampf.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Ago 2022)

Viendo como de sofisticado y minuciosos ha sido el atentado se sabra rapidamente quien hay detras, si es un telefono bomba duplicado no ha sido el FSB, si es un maletin bomba o bomba lapa son KGB. No sabemos mucho de la seguridad de este personaje.


----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (21 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Aaaaaarriba!
> 
> Lo de la hija de Dugin no tengo ni idea quién hay detrás. Pero lo que sabemos es:
> 
> ...




no tengo ni idea porque no sigo toda esta gente

normalmente cuando las cosas van mal tiendes a eliminar los agitadores de la propaganda, pienso que Putin mata a los que le puedan acusar de traidor


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



es un trasto de la guerra fria pensado para atacar las columnas rusas, lo que no se si pueden quedar muchos blindados

tengo que actualizar los datos pero van a por 970 carros perdidos, en los diez años de Afganistan perdieron 147


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando ser un cuevadoritos escritor de mierda llega demasiado lejos

El orconazi zarrapastroso esta en el hospital


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Ago 2022)

Teorías de la conspiración.









Убийство дочери Дугина: кто и какое "послание" отправил Путину


Окружение Путина недовольно провалами на фронте, западными санкциями, превращением России в изгоя, поэтому пытается вымещать злобу на виновниках сложившейся ситуации




apostrophe-ua.cdn.ampproject.org





"No hay "rastro ucraniano" en la historia del asesinato de la hija del ideólogo del "mundo ruso" Alexander Dugin - Daria Platonova. Se convirtió en víctima de un error fatal en el curso de una lucha encubierta rodeada por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Denis Popovich, observador militar y editor en jefe del sitio web Apostrophe, escribe sobre esto en su página de Facebook.

En su opinión, los asesinos querían eliminar a Alexander Dugin, uno de los más importantes ideólogos y teóricos de la promoción del "mundo ruso", quien justificó la necesidad de la expansión rusa en el espacio postsoviético.


_Por esta razón, Dugin es una figura bastante simbólica en el establecimiento ruso actual, aunque no toma ninguna decisión importante",_ cree el observador militar.

_"Pero a los ojos de quienes se interesaron por su 'creatividad' en Ucrania, Dugin no es más que un anciano que se ha vuelto loco. Y pocas personas conocían a su hija, quien fue víctima de un error fatal". Por supuesto, el "rastro ucraniano" en la situación actual, la versión más fácil para la investigación rusa, pero para los saboteadores ucranianos Dugin no representa ningún valor en absoluto_ ", enfatiza Popovich.

Él cree que lo que sucedió es consecuencia de la lucha interespecífica en la propia Federación Rusa.

_*El intento de asesinato de Dugin, muy probablemente, fue cometido por su propia gente y es un mensaje para el propio Putin de que están insatisfechos con sus políticas. Están insatisfechos con los fracasos en el frente y, después de todo, la guerra fue convocada por personas". como Dugin. Salen a la superficie procesos ocultos pero destructivos en el politicum ruso*_* ”, resumió el periodista.

Agregó que los propagandistas del Kremlin Vladimir Solovyov, Olga Skabeeva, Igor Korotchenko y Dmitry Kiselev, así como los diputados de la Duma estatal rusa Yevgeny Popov y Aleksey Zhuravlev, deberían cuidar sus vidas, porque fueron ellos quienes avivaron la histeria antiucraniana*.

Recordemos, el periodista ruso Alexander Sotnik, citando a un informante, informa que la hija de Dugin estuvo involucrada en el robo de dinero que el Kremlin asignó para financiar la campaña electoral de la oponente de Emmanuel Macron, Marine Le Pen, en Francia. El dinero no llegó a su destino, por lo que se decidió sacar a la 'rata' , y al mismo tiempo a su padre.

"


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Neutri, en serio tío, estamos muy preocupados por ti



Tu eres el maricon, yo follo mujeres, la pastilla para ti. Yo creo en la familia numerosa como Putin. Tu crees en el culo de los tios como Zelensky y Biden.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Neutral los domingos siempre te pasa igual tío... la pastilla es la cápsula azul, te has comido el supositorio que es la pastilla con punta, y te has metido el tranquimazing por el culo.
> Acuérdate el supositorio es para que no se te caigan los pedos, que tienes el culo petado de quedar los sábados por la noche con Billy.



Aprende de tu abuelo, desperdicio español obediente del culo yanqui. Por qué hay tanto maricón y bolleras en EEUU y UE? Aprende a follar como Putin y no a mariconear como Zelensky. Dejate llevar por una rusa en la cama para que te haga un hombre de verdad y dejes de ser virgen.  no mariconees más.


----------



## neutral295 (21 Ago 2022)

A joderse otaneros, EEUU tendrá su merecido, el campo de batalla será en su territorio. Rusia y China le preparan una sorpresa a EEUU, que vaya paseando a la Pelosi de manera burlesca.









Así es Dong Feng, el misil balístico nuclear de China que impactaría en EEUU en 20 minutos


El DF-41 es uno de los secretos mejor guardados de Pekín debido a su alcance de 15.000 kilómetros y su potencia nuclear.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## el arquitecto (21 Ago 2022)

Ex-Russian MP claims Russian partisans responsible for Moscow car bomb


Speaking in Kyiv, Ilya Ponomarev alleges bomb that killed daughter of Putin ally was work of underground group




www.theguardian.com




pues han sido "partisanos" rusos

ahora entendemos mejor lo de los incendios aquellos "raros"


----------



## Chaplin (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Aprende de tu abuelo, desperdicio español obediente del culo yanqui. Por qué hay tanto maricón y bolleras en EEUU y UE? Aprende a follar como Putin y no a mariconear como Zelensky. Dejate llevar por una rusa en la cama para que te haga un hombre de verdad y dejes de ser virgen.  no mariconees más.



Cuando hables conmigo te tienes que sacar la polla de Billy de la boca, porque no hay quien te entienda.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (21 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ex-Russian MP claims Russian partisans responsible for Moscow car bomb
> 
> 
> Speaking in Kyiv, Ilya Ponomarev alleges bomb that killed daughter of Putin ally was work of underground group
> ...



Puede que sea verdad, puede que sea mentira, pero en cualquier caso se va a poner la cosa calentita por Moscu. Boba como ex funcionario del KGB estará viendo brujas por todas partes, y que un pavo aparezca y diga que es uno de los brujos, lo tiene que poner al 100% en modo paranoico. Mas de lo que ya esta.


----------



## TAKA (21 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Viendo como de sofisticado y minuciosos ha sido el atentado se sabra rapidamente quien hay detras, si es un telefono bomba duplicado no ha sido el FSB, si es un maletin bomba o bomba lapa son KGB. No sabemos mucho de la seguridad de este personaje.



Si encuentran un videojuego de los Sims entre los restos, entonces es el FSB intentando enmierdar a alguien.


----------



## elena francis (21 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> A joderse otaneros, EEUU tendrá su merecido, el campo de batalla será en su territorio. Rusia y China le preparan una sorpresa a EEUU, que vaya paseando a la Pelosi de manera burlesca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ovnis lo impedirán...


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Ago 2022)

Viene a confirmar que desde finales de Julio los rusos metieron unidades top por Donetsk para la ofensiva de esa zona.
En la cual Marinka, sigue siendo a dia de hoy.
Muchas bajas por cada metro de avance.

Tenía 23 años.
Y como podemos apreciar las SOF en medida tienen muy buenos equipos individuales, y entrenamiento/experiencia.
Ojo, no confundir con los famosos Regimientos Spetsnaz, que no hacen honor a su nombre, y son infantería en casos mal equipada y entrenada.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

__





Comunicado de la organización que se hizo cargo de la voladura del auto de Daria Dugina. DECLARACIÓN DEL EJÉRCITO NACIONAL REPUBLICANO (NRA) DE FEC


❗️ Comunicado de la organización que se hizo cargo de la voladura del auto de Daria Dugina. DECLARACIÓN DEL EJÉRCITO NACIONAL REPUBLICANO (NRA) DE FECHA 21/08/2022 ¡Nosotros, activistas, militares y políticos rusos, ahora partisanos y combatientes del Ejército Nacional Republicano...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Descarto casi seguro que haya sido Ucrania . Dugin debe estar vigiladisimo por el fsb las 24 horas del día . Esto huele a Putin o guerra de cloacas internas en el kremlin. Los rusos son expertos en purgas internas



Las purgas ya existen desde antes de la invasión de Ucrania. Recordad la cantidad de millonarios rusos muertos y familiares en extrañas circunstancias, cuanto menos sospechosas.
Las destituciones de generales de alto rango son ya algo normal, se empezó con el encargado de la toma de Kiev, el de la columna de 64 km.
Es su estilo, la instauración del terror es algo a lo que no renuncia esta gente.
Se me ponen los pelos de punta sólo imaginarme lo que pasaría en tiempos de Stalin y puertas adentro...
Recordad el piolet del catalán Ramón Mercader y Trotsky. Nadie está a salvo de los tentáculos del Kremlin. Me espero cualquier cosa de esta gentuza.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania negó su implicación*.

“Confirmo que Ucrania, por supuesto, no tiene nada que ver con esto porque no somos un Estado criminal, como la Federación Rusa, y además no somos un Estado terrorista”, explicó el asesor presidencial ucraniano *Mykhailo Podolyak*, en declaraciones a la televisión ucraniana.

Podolyak culpó a las luchas de poder internas entre “*varias facciones políticas” en Rusia* por el asesinato, y sugirió que el incidente era la *venganza “kármica” para los partidarios de las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania como Dugina y su padre.*










Muere en una explosión la hija del ideólogo ruso Alexander Dugin, el “cerebro” de Putin


Varias informaciones aseguran que el incidente podría tratarse de un atentado dirigido contra el intelectual con lazos con el Kremlin




www.larazon.es


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El ideólogo Alexander Dugin fue hospitalizado después de la muerte de su hija, el politólogo ruso Sergei Markov.
> 
> 
> *Dugin fue hospitalizado tras la muerte de su hija.*
> ...



Bueno, ahora le darán unas dosis de Pentothal Sódico a ver qué dice y curao! 
La foto es real:


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Y el premio es... sorpresa!:


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Esto es como con las pringles. Se hace pop y no hay stop. Esto iniciará una cadena de purgas significativas, sean a petardazos o de formas más discretas gracias a la experiencia en venenos y formas subrepticias de eliminar a alguien que se heredó de la URSS. Las purgas estalinistas eran unilaterales, porque tal era la fuerza del partido comunista bajo el amparo del culto incondicional al dictador; pero aquí, por mucho que se vea a Putin cabalgando ositos mientras juega ajedrez cuántico hiperdimensional, se están enfrentando poderes políticos y económicos con gran poder y con tentáculos en organizaciones criminales, la FSB, GRU, fuerzas armadas y demás.
> 
> Si hay partisanos ucranianos moviéndose por Moscú y otras ciudades es seguro que alguien de la propia Rusia se interesaría por ellos para hacer algunos encargos. Para trabajos serios está el 'deep state' y el doble juego. Es un país de intrigas.
> 
> ...



Sentir el aliento de tu enemigo en el cogote hace milagros.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hilo de twitter sobre Dugin, hay datos interesantes e importantes
> 
> Después de criticar a Putin por no tomar toda Ucrania en 2014, Dugin *perdió su trabajo en la Universidad Estatal de Moscú.*



ESO ES! 
Lo que parece para nosotros un hecho más o menos importante allí es una condena. Se la tenían jurada y la venganza se sirve fría.
Este barbudo ya es carne de Salvame de Luxe.


----------



## uberales (21 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bueno, ahora le darán unas dosis de Pentothal Sódico a ver qué dice y curao!
> La foto es real:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163841



Es de una pena de muerte?


----------



## JAGGER (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (21 Ago 2022)

¿DEMASIADA INFORMACIÓN? Mark Krutov 
@kromark
informa que los turistas rusos se toman selfies con los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos. Estas instantáneas felices revelan sus posiciones: este complejo S-300 se puede encontrar en 45.180317 N, 33.232232 E. HIMARS hará una llamada pronto.


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es de una pena de muerte?



El pentothal es tambien llamado "el suero de la verdad" Se han hecho muchas pruebas y al parecer te hacen cantar lo que el waterboarding no puede. Hace cantar al más pintado pero no es 100x100 fiable por la interpretación que se de a las declaraciones.
La foto corresponde a una de las muchas pruebas que se hicieron en Norteamérica donde un voluntario generalmente militar no debía de revelar ciertos datos que le dieron a conocer bajo secreto de estado, era fake pero la víctima no lo sabía así se eliminaba una posible variable falsa.
Todos los interrogados cantaron como Caruso.
Creo está prohibido para fines de interrogatorios de prisioneros, pero a ver quién lo controla.
También fue utilizado como preanestesico pero eso ya no lo sé si aún sigue activo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿DEMASIADA INFORMACIÓN? Mark Krutov
> @kromark
> informa que los turistas rusos se toman selfies con los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos. Estas instantáneas felices revelan sus posiciones: este complejo S-300 se puede encontrar en 45.180317 N, 33.232232 E. HIMARS hará una llamada pronto.



Independientemente de tu bando, tendrás que colegir que los smartphones han convertido a la humanidad en su conjunto en una especie de gilipollas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

Zelensky cagao dice que espera que Rusia le tenga una preparada gorda y habla drogadisimo a la camara. Atascos de la hostia huyendo de Kiev.







www.burbuja.info





   

JODER COMO VA EL SOCIO
Zelensky declaring that Russia will do something bad next week for Ukraine's "independence day", which no one in Russia is aware of. Basically announcing either a repeat of the strike at K. or nothing's gonna happen & they'll say that they prevented 1000 attacks.







 

*VA FATALITY DE LA VIDA .. OUU YEHA *










Russians With Attitude (@RWApodcast)


Zelensky declaring that Russia will do something bad next week for Ukraine's "independence day", which no one in Russia is aware of. Basically announcing either a repeat of the strike at K. or nothing's gonna happen & they'll say that they prevented 1000 attacks.




nitter.net




​


----------



## uberales (21 Ago 2022)

P


Kalikatres dijo:


> El pentothal es tambien llamado "el suero de la verdad" Se han hecho muchas pruebas y al parecer te hacen cantar lo que el waterboarding no puede. Hace cantar al más pintado pero no es 100x100 fiable por la interpretación que se de a las declaraciones.
> La foto corresponde a una de las muchas pruebas que se hicieron en Norteamérica donde un voluntario generalmente militar no debía de revelar ciertos datos que le dieron a conocer bajo secreto de estado, era fake pero la víctima no lo sabía así se eliminaba una posible variable falsa.
> Todos los interrogados cantaron como Caruso.
> Creo está prohibido para fines de interrogatorios de prisioneros, pero a ver quién lo controla.
> También fue utilizado como preanestesico pero eso ya no lo sé si aún sigue activo.



Parecía el de la derecha un cura, por eso lo decía, como si fuera la extremaunción


----------



## Kalikatres (21 Ago 2022)

Cómo puede uno alinearse con ladrones?:

"Rusia ha estado robando sistemáticamente grano en la Ucrania ocupada de forma similar a la expropiación de las propiedades de los agricultores por parte de Stalin durante la colectivización: el granelero de bandera rusa de CMC con sede en Astracán, Mikhail Nenashev, transitó por el Bósforo en ruta a Sebastopol después de entregar trigo a #Tartus"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

]









Zelensky cagao dice que espera que Rusia le tenga una preparada gorda y habla drogadisimo a la camara. Atascos de la hostia huyendo de Kiev.







www.burbuja.info













​


----------



## favelados (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (22 Ago 2022)

Lo de Nova Kakhova ya parece el Día de la Marmota, nuevos pepinazos hoy justo en el mismo punto que la otra vez...


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

El Ejército apuesta por el F-35 de EE UU en vez del Eurofighter en una compra de 10.000 millones


El retraso del programa europeo FCAS obliga a buscar una alternativa para sustituir hasta 80 aviones de combate F-18




elpais.com


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (22 Ago 2022)

Como fuma esta gente


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Puede que sea verdad, puede que sea mentira, pero en cualquier caso se va a poner la cosa calentita por Moscu. Boba como ex funcionario del KGB estará viendo brujas por todas partes, y que un pavo aparezca y diga que es uno de los brujos, lo tiene que poner al 100% en modo paranoico. Mas de lo que ya esta.



la verdad es que no necesita mucho para subirle la paranoia, yo creo que duerme con pijama de kevlar y una recortada bajo la almohada 


lo de que han sido rusos me parece lo más plausible, porque putin ha metido al pais en la senda de best-korea, siendo que era totalmente innecesario (de hecho, era al revés, rusia tenía bastantes papeletas para ser un agente político de primera categoría mundial, solo por tener gas a saco, sin necesidad de inventarse enemigos ni nada) por un imperalismo rancio y decadente (por no llamarlo nazi del tirón)

habrá que ver quién financia ese grupito que dice que han sido ellos, eso sí


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (22 Ago 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Cuando hables conmigo te tienes que sacar la polla de Billy de la boca, porque no hay quien te entienda.



Me entiendes perfectamente, vete a la cama con una rusa y que te haga un hombre de provecho, y que dejes de mariconear con Zelensky y Biden.  tontopolla no te das cuenta que Biden y Zelensky no te pueden hacer un hijo, tu eres un tío, joder hasta tengo que decirte a que sexo perteneces. La vacuna te ha vuelto idiota perdido.


----------



## neutral295 (22 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Los ovnis lo impedirán...



Los ovnis cuando vean que en EEUU matan a los niños en los colegios, seguro que se vuelven comunistas, jaja. Una sociedad enferma por el dinero, le da más valor a la ley del rifle que la vida de los niños, que puedes esperar de una sociedad de zumbados?


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Ago 2022)

Mas imágenes de la Exhibición de de lata orco quemada en Kiev @HDR @McNulty que no jubo watalla que jue una fintaj todo era pare del pla





Y eso solo es como un 5% de lo que le quemaron en Kiev 

Que jeh fakee aquí identifican la mayoría de los equipos Parade of burnt Russian military equipment in Kyiv


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Ago 2022)

La orcoputa Nazi era una mala conducta por decir menos aquí esta en Azoval llevaba el mismo peinado que Jitler pinche ridícula


----------



## neutral295 (22 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La orcoputa Nazi era una mala conducta por decir menos aquí esta en Azoval llevaba el mismo peinado que Jitler pinche ridícula



No te aclaras, vaya empanada mental tienes. Como se nota que te jode que Rusia vaya ganando territorio en Ucrania. Cuanto más armamento dé EEUU a Ucrania, más territorio ocupará Rusia.  Putin sabe que si se retira o pierde la guerra, tendrá misiles nucleares yanquis a 800 km de Moscú.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (22 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Bueno, de momento se dedican a sitios mas esttategicos, como tomar este floro y humdirlo...


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)

Según el informe diario de inteligencia #British , a Rusia le resulta cada vez más difícil motivar fuerzas auxiliares en el #Donbass . Es probable que los comandantes recurran a incentivos financieros directos, y algunas unidades de combate se consideran poco confiables para operaciones ofensivas.


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según el informe diario de inteligencia #British , a Rusia le resulta cada vez más difícil motivar fuerzas auxiliares en el #Donbass . Es probable que los comandantes recurran a incentivos financieros directos, y algunas unidades de combate se consideran poco confiables para operaciones ofensivas.



Nota que cuando dicen auxiliares..son los que van en primera línea para que los ucranianos gasten sus balas


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## tucco (22 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Se ve que le han dado justo cuando pasaban 9 camiones con municiones, y el destrozo ha sido bien gordo. No podemos empezar mejor el día...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Ago 2022)

*URGENTE - Rusia acusa a Ucrania de asesinar a la hija de Dúguin: El atentado lo ejecutó la ucraniana Natalia Vovk, que huyó a Estonia (país OTAN)*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (22 Ago 2022)

Yo espero mucho más que de Orcoputia, una sociedad con salario mínimo de 139 dólares y oligarcas con yates de 800 millones, más que lo que costaba el buque insignia de la flota del mar Negro.
Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)

buen trabajo vladimir!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *URGENTE - Rusia acusa a Ucrania de asesinar a la hija de Dúguin: El atentado lo ejecutó la ucraniana Natalia Vovk, que huyó a Estonia (país OTAN)*



las camaras estaban apagadas...y la bomba estaba debajo del asiento del conductor...eso no lo hace una mujer


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (22 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor de esta guerra es que se está desmontando el mito de que la URSS ganó la segunda guerra mundial. Se está viendo que sin americanos para logística y producción armamentística no hubieran hecho nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)

El mariskal davai fuckoff es un fraude, gano la industria americana. Es fascinante como el kremlin se lo agradeció, matando a kennedy ni 20 años después



uberales dijo:


> Lo mejor de esta guerra es que se está desmontando el mito de que la URSS ganó la segunda guerra mundial. Se está viendo que sin americanos para logística y producción armamentística no hubieran hecho nada.


----------



## Subprime (22 Ago 2022)

La plaga de colillas no se acaba

El puente Antonovsky está en llamas!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (22 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1164250


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Ago 2022)

Yo puse pasta para ver a este bicho haciendo estas cosas.


----------



## moncton (22 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La orcoputa Nazi era una mala conducta por decir menos aquí esta en Azoval llevaba el mismo peinado que Jitler pinche ridícula




Y ahora esta criando malvas

Tanto odio, tanta mala hostia y al final ha acabado donde acabaremos todos

Que jodido es el Karma


----------



## moncton (22 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo mejor de esta guerra es que se está desmontando el mito de que la URSS ganó la segunda guerra mundial. Se está viendo que sin americanos para logística y producción armamentística no hubieran hecho nada.



La union sovietica hizo lo de siempre

Poner carne de cañón por millones hasta que al enemigo se le acabaron las municiones

En terminologia de StarCraft esa tactica se llama "Zerg Rush" y es efectiva siempre que el contrario no le de tiempo de crear unidades buenas

Si no triunfa en los primeros momentos de la partida, es derrota segura


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> P
> 
> Parecía el de la derecha un cura, por eso lo decía, como si fuera la extremaunción



El de la derecha lleva una serie de preguntas escritas sobre lo que "se le confió como alto secreto" para ver si se le podía sacar información.
Habló y delató los "secretos"


----------



## paconan (22 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto, siguen sin resolverse los asesinatos de opositores


Arreglemos. FSB sabía: 
- cuando el "asesino" Dugina llegó a Rusia 
- donde vives 
- que montaste 
- cómo seguir a Dugina 
¿Cómo llevó a cabo el asesinato? 
- Dónde fuiste 
- como te fuiste 
Y ahora, sabiendo todo esto, el FSB no interfirió con el "asesino" y ni siquiera lo detuvo. Bravo, FSB, gracias por la auto-revelación. 


– El FSB afirma que Ucrania apuntó a Dugina, una figura mediática relativamente oscura, y no a su padre mucho más conocido. – afirman haber resuelto esto terriblemente rápido, especialmente cuando se considera cuántos asesinatos de opositores a Putin siguen siendo casos sin resolver 











Se
necesitaron 2 días para encontrar
a los asesinos de Daria Dugina.

2733
días buscando a los organizadores
del asesinato de Boris Nemtsov

4786
días buscando a los organizadores
del asesinato de Natalia Estemirova

5798
días buscando a los organizadores
del asesinato de Anna Politkovskaya


----------



## uberales (22 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mientras tanto, siguen sin resolverse los asesinatos de opositores
> 
> 
> Arreglemos. FSB sabía:
> ...



Esto es una demostración que se están disparando entre ellos.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Yo puse pasta para ver a este bicho haciendo estas cosas.



Y yo! 
Me mola ver ese aparato aunque los de la media luna no me gusten mucho.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

En la dirección de Mykolaiv, las fuerzas rusas que realizan acciones de asalto en la dirección de la aldea Vasylki-Blahodatne, tienen un éxito parcial, se apoderaron de la parte sur de la aldea de Blahodatne, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana.

Según esto, los rusos no tienen otra salida más que tratar de asaltar Mykolaiv pero han sido frenados, ni siquiera han podido capturar esta pequeña aldea que señalizo con una gran flecha pues no aparece casi en los mapas.


----------



## Spieluhr (22 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu eres el maricon, yo follo mujeres, la pastilla para ti. Yo creo en la familia numerosa como Putin. Tu crees en el culo de los tios como Zelensky y Biden.



Pobrecillo nuestro neutri, se nota un montón que está pidiendo ayuda


----------



## Subprime (22 Ago 2022)

Fumando en los camiones llenos de municion, un bache, se cae el cigarro y puuuunnn


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En la dirección de Mykolaiv, las fuerzas rusas que realizan acciones de asalto en la dirección de la aldea Vasylki-Blahodatne, tienen un éxito parcial, se apoderaron de la parte sur de la aldea de Blahodatne, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana.
> 
> Según esto, los rusos no tienen otra salida más que tratar de asaltar Mykolaiv pero han sido frenados, ni siquiera han podido capturar esta pequeña aldea que señalizo con una gran flecha pues no aparece casi en los mapas.
> 
> ...



Es otra llanura de campos y cultivos... problema es que hay más blindados rusos que infantería...


----------



## At4008 (22 Ago 2022)

Orcos drogados?
Orcos estúpidos?

Ambas cosas?


Qué está pasando? Están perdiendo la cabeza.


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En la dirección de Mykolaiv, las fuerzas rusas que realizan acciones de asalto en la dirección de la aldea Vasylki-Blahodatne, tienen un éxito parcial, se apoderaron de la parte sur de la aldea de Blahodatne, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana.
> 
> Según esto, los rusos no tienen otra salida más que tratar de asaltar Mykolaiv pero han sido frenados, ni siquiera han podido capturar esta pequeña aldea que señalizo con una gran flecha pues no aparece casi en los mapas.
> 
> ...



Mykolaivgrado


----------



## Subprime (22 Ago 2022)

Explosiones en Sebastopol, ¿Tabaco o accidente de Cocina?


----------



## ELVR (22 Ago 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Orcos drogados?
> Orcos estúpidos?
> 
> Ambas cosas?
> ...



Joeeer!!


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (22 Ago 2022)

Interesante hilo de twitter de K.Galeev
Parece ser que la hija de Dugin tenia otras aspiraciones políticas, quería ser la Le Pen rusa? Estaba tratando de presentarse como ministra de defensa? la chica era inteligente y estaba buscando posicionarse, eso le pudo buscar algún enemigo

Faltan imágenes, forocalvopez solo permite cinco

A la muerte de Darya Dugina,

Darya era una joven ambiciosa. Aprovechó la marca *internacional* de su padre para crear una red en Rusia. De hecho, era más inteligente que un niño dorado promedio y se veía a sí misma como una potencial líder nacional.

En los últimos meses no se callaba sobre el mal desempeño militar ruso. Criticaba constantemente a Shoygu (en privado) e insistía en que si *ella* fuera ministra de defensa, estaría bien. Por alguna razón, estaba tratando de presentarse como ministra de defensa, no sé por qué.

Convertirse en ministro de defensa fue un tema nuevo que surgió recientemente. Antes de eso, estaba obsesionada con Le Pen. Hablaba constantemente de lo genial, asombrosa e incomprendida que es Marine Le Pen, alardeaba de lo bien que la conocía y claramente veía a Le Pen como un modelo a seguir.



Lo interesante de Darya era un contraste extremo entre su discurso público y privado. Públicamente, siguió en gran medida los pasos de su padre. Públicamente se quejó del modo de guerra demasiado suave en Ucrania y pidió medidas más duras contra los "no humanos".


En público Darya era ardiente e intransigente. Aunque en privado era todo lo contrario, una especie de camaleón. Averiguaría lo que piensan sus interlocutores y se presentaría como su pensadora. Si un interlocutor (útil) estaba en contra de la guerra, entonces ella también estaba en contra de la guerra.

En público era un halcón, pedía una escalada, tribunales en todas las ciudades ucranianas, linchaba a los defensores de Azovstal, etc. Sin embargo, en privado, se burlaría de todo el proyecto DPR/LPR, el irredentismo ruso, etc. si sintiera que eso la ayudaría a ganar. la simpatía de su interlocutor

La audiencia la percibió en gran medida como un atributo de papá. Públicamente ella siguió las reglas y las aprovechó. Aunque en privado, odiaba eso. Quería ser vista como una figura política por derecho propio. Es por eso que tomó el apodo de "Platonova" y trató de calificarse a sí misma
como tal
.
Cada vez que Darya sentía que podía ganarse su simpatía, se burlaba y criticaba la loca y ridícula agenda de su padre. También argumentaría que la mayoría de su círculo social (otros niños dorados rusos) comparten este sentimiento. La mayoría solo siente desprecio hacia sus padres.

Psicológicamente esto puede ser comprensible. Imagínate a ti mismo como un niño dorado. Por un lado, le debes todo a tu papá y serías un cero total sin sus recursos. Por otro lado, quieres que te vean genial y sorprendente por derecho propio, no como un atributo de papá.

En busca de gloria y autoafirmación, prefieres distanciarte de papá. Pero cuanto más haces eso, más de cero te vuelves. Al mundo le importa un carajo usted como individuo. Para ellos eres y siempre serás la Hija de Dugin

Por supuesto que lo odiarás

¿No te pareció gracioso que los medios de comunicación describan a esta mujer de 30 años como una niña o un niño? Por un lado, suena un poco absurdo. Por otro lado, es muy, muy cierto. Darya nunca pudo calificarse a sí misma ante el mundo exterior como una persona independiente. Solo como hijo de Dugin

Muchos describen a Darya como "inocente". Pero ella era todo lo contrario. No me regocijo por la muerte de reclutas o idiotas rurales atraídos al ejército por altos salarios. Pero una niña de oro que aprovechó la guerra y el genocidio para impulsar su carrera, eso es lo más cerca que puedes estar del mal puro.

fin









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: On Darya Dugina's death Darya was an ambitious young woman. She leveraged her father's *international* brand to build herself a network in Russia. She was indeed smarter than an average golden kid and ...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)

La oposición rusa asegura que Putin se debate entre usar armas nucleares o aceptar la derrota mientras su estado de salud empeora


La estrategia de guerra de Vladimir Putin se tambalea, ya que se debate entre usar armas nucleares o aceptar la derrota y devolver las regiones ucranianas invadidas...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)

La UE da otro giro a sus políticas y se abre a desplegar una misión para entrenar al ejército ucraniano: "Parece razonable"


La invasión rusa de Ucrania se alargará en el tiempo y todos los actores se preparan para ello, incluida la UE. Es más, el bloque comunitario abrirá en...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)

Qué pasaría si 472 soldados de Army of Drones estuvieran volando simultáneamente por el cielo? En primer lugar, asegurará ciertas necesidades de primera línea en el reconocimiento aéreo. En segundo lugar, es una imagen asombrosa. Gracias a todos los que continúan donando y donando al proyecto


----------



## paconan (22 Ago 2022)

Para creernos cuando acusamos a otra persona de intentar (o de hecho) un asesinato en Rusia, también tienes que creer que los servicios de seguridad de Rusia son completamente incompetentes. Las personas que creen en la primera parte se negarán a creer en la segunda. 


Nemstov: baleado fuera del Kremlin por "agentes extranjeros" que desactivaron el circuito cerrado de televisión y luego escaparon. 
Navalny: Envenenado en Siberia con Novichok por "agentes extranjeros" que luego escaparon. 
Dugina: explotado por ucranianos que también desactivaron CCTV. Durante 2 semanas que luego escapó. 
Todos mis trolls son idiotas. 




El sospechoso anunciado por el FSB en el asesinato de Dugina ingresó en un sitio de doxing ruso para "nacionalistas ucranianos" como miembro del regimiento Azov en abril de 2022. ¿Cómo ingresó a Rusia con esa huella militar fácilmente detectable?


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Ago 2022)

Un amigo de Dugin lanza tres posibilidades en Izvestia.

"
*Se presentó una versión inesperada del asesinato de Daria Dugina*
El politólogo Alexander Dugin abogó activamente por una operación especial rusa en Ucrania, al igual que su hija Daria, quien murió la noche del 21 de agosto en la explosión de un automóvil en la región de Moscú después de asistir al festival Tradition en apoyo de Donbass con su padre.

El director del Instituto de Estudios Políticos y amigo cercano de Dugin, Sergei Markov, en una entrevista con Life.ru, dijo que ese podría ser el motivo de su asesinato.

“Hay varias versiones. La primera es que estos son los servicios especiales de Ucrania, ya que Dugin apoyó activamente a la SVO. Por cierto, él organizó el festival "Tradición" y allí todas sus actuaciones están dedicadas al NWO. La propia Daria también tomó una posición cívica activa, estuvo en Mariupol ”, explicó.

*Según él, no se debe descartar la versión doméstica, los conflictos personales. Y la tercera suposición está relacionada con la posición de Dugin sobre Turquía. Ha apoyado a este país y a Azerbaiyán durante décadas, dijo Markov. Desde su punto de vista, esta línea en el caso también es posible, si asumimos que el objetivo de los criminales no era Daria, sino su padre.*

Markov enfatizó que nunca había escuchado de un amigo que hubiera sido amenazado. Ahora Dugin está en el hospital, está de duelo por la muerte de su hija. “Está en estado de shock”, agregó el politólogo.

foto: life.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Ago 2022)

La mitad de los aviones de combate de la flota rusa del Mar Negro estaría fuera de servicio


Las explosiones en la base aérea de Saky, en la anexionada península de Crimea, a principios de este mes han dejado fuera de servicio a más de la mitad de...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (22 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La orcoputa Nazi era una mala conducta por decir menos aquí esta en Azoval llevaba el mismo peinado que Jitler pinche ridícula



A ella la han liberado de la vida.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Fumando en los camiones llenos de municion, un bache, se cae el cigarro y puuuunnn



Oh qué contrariedad! También es mala suerte!


----------



## ELVR (22 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Pero hoyga usté, que el yayo porta un chaleco con moderneces como el molle.


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

"Era 1 ⃣ 8 ⃣ 0 ⃣ el día de la guerra #UkraineRussianWar dirección Avdeevka. La salida nocturna de ayer de los Lugandons cerca de Nevelskoy terminó en lágrimas para ellos. 
Fueron aplastados. La base de "etiquetas", que opera en esta dirección, fue destruida por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania."


----------



## Tusade (22 Ago 2022)

Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: On Darya Dugina's death Darya was an ambitious young woman. She leveraged her father's *international* brand to build herself a network in Russia. She was indeed smarter than an average golden kid and ...…




threadreaderapp.com













Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Darya Dugina's assassination was almost certainly organised by the Russian FSB. Assuming this is true, then: 1. Order must've been explicitly/implicitly given by Putin 2. It was Darya, not Alexander wh...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

"Catástrofe geopolítica". Las ventas de armas rusas colapsaron 6 veces Solo se firmaron 2 contratos por valor de $ 390 millones en el foro Army-2022. El año pasado, hubo 20 contratos por valor de 2 mil millones de euros."


----------



## paconan (22 Ago 2022)

Qué casualidad?

Ahahaha, el esposo de Natalya Vovk, a quien Rusia acusó de matar a Daria Dugina, resultó ser el organizador del "referéndum DPR" en 2014 en Mariupol. Aparece en el sitio web de Peacemaker.











Вовк Андрей Сергеевич


Покушение на суверенитет и территориальную целостность Украины. Организатор т.н. «местного референдума в Донецкой обл-ти» 11 мая 2014 г. Назначенная роль: член комиссии (ДВК). Источник: https…




myrotvorets.center





Con pinzas, ahora parecer ser que han borrado la información, dicen que es el hermano

Жаба и Гадюка
Удалили прост про брата Натальи Вовк, потому что на сайте "Миротворца" просто очень похожий на него человек. Приносим своим извенения подписчикам

Borraron uno simple sobre el hermano de Natalya Vovk, porque en el sitio web del "Peacemaker" solo hay una persona muy similar a él. Pedimos disculpas a nuestros suscriptores 









Жаба и Гадюка


«Жаба и Гадюка» – канал о коррупции, грязных делишках большого бизнеса и политических играх. Для инсайдов и сотрудничества писать сюда: gabaigaduka@protonmail.com




t.me


----------



## neutral295 (22 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Pobrecillo nuestro neutri, se nota un montón que está pidiendo ayuda



La ayuda la necesitas tu, te están fundiendo el culo Zelensky y Biden


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El sospechoso anunciado por el FSB en el asesinato de Dugina ingresó en un *sitio de doxing ruso para "nacionalistas ucranianos" como miembro del regimiento Azov en abril de 2022*. ¿Cómo ingresó a Rusia con esa huella militar fácilmente detectable?



Me parece muy extraño que teniendo su expediente propio y figurando en seguimientos doxing alimentando expedientes como nacionalista ucra Azov y tal no fue detenida a las primeras de cambio.
No sé Rick... esto es muy raro o suena a excusa.
Para mí resulta bastante increíble.


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)

Joder, a los follaputines les ha dolido la muerte de la tipa esa. Están tan totalmente desquiciados    que da cosa entrar en el subforo, suerte de este hilo 



> La dugin era una retrasada integral
> y su ilusion era poder volar.
> 
> Llegó un comando (FSB, UKRA, Mi6, Mossad, Partisanos Rusos, Turkos...) Militar
> e hizo de su sueño una realidad.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Ago 2022)

Se supone que van a llover misiles sobre Kiev. Pero cuántos misiles de una cierta precisión le quedan a Rusia? He leído por ahí que solo puede producir 100-200 Kalibr al año. Y veremos qué pasa con el efecto de las sanciones


How Many "Iskander" and "Calibr" Cruise Missiles Has Russia Left (Quantitative Research) | Defense Express









Missed Targets: the Struggles of Russia’s Missile Industry | CEPA


The country’s hi-tech defense industry is laboring to raise production, with some success. But its efforts are running into trouble.




cepa.org




.


"Hay mucho trabajo duro en marcha para llenar el déficit de misiles. Desde mayo, dos plantas de misiles han estado trabajando más activamente que otras. La primera es la planta Novator, que fabrica misiles para los sistemas Iskander y Buk, misiles Kalibr y varios misiles basados en barcos. La compañía produce entre 100 y 120 unidades Kalibr al año y varias docenas de misiles de crucero para el sistema Iskander . El agotamiento de las existencias de misiles requirió la intervención del representante plenipotenciario presidencial en el Distrito Federal de los Urales, Vladimir Yakushev ., quien aparentemente garantizó que la planta recibiría efectivo adicional: desde mayo, la planta ha estado trabajando las 24 horas en tres turnos. Aun así, la fábrica está luchando por aumentar significativamente los volúmenes dada la necesidad de una gran cantidad de ingenieros, mecánicos y otros trabajadores técnicos adicionales.


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)

Himars time!!


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (22 Ago 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @kamilkazani: On Darya Dugina's death Darya was an ambitious young woman. She leveraged her father's *international* brand to build herself a network in Russia. She was indeed smarter than an average golden kid and ...…
> ...



Yo apuesto a que esto fue un "Dugin, paga la coca, primer aviso" del Putin


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## estosiquevaadoler (22 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Parece que han puesto tipex y luego otra matricula.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (22 Ago 2022)

Por confirmar...


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ago 2022)

estosiquevaadoler dijo:


> Parece que han puesto tipex y luego otra matricula.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Lleva hasta el gato en la jaula detrás del MINI


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un amigo de Dugin lanza tres posibilidades en Izvestia.
> 
> "
> *Se presentó una versión inesperada del asesinato de Daria Dugina*
> ...



ostiahh! los que faltaban en la peli, los turcos!! (y alrededores, claro)

me parto

yo me quedo con lo de que han sido partisano rusos


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Joder, a los follaputines les ha dolido la muerte de la tipa esa. Están tan totalmente desquiciados    que da cosa entrar en el subforo, suerte de este hilo



a este paso, va a resultar que la asesinó el mismo toro que mató a manolete y se esconde en ucrania pero es de riga y van a petar letonia o lituania o loquesea


----------



## Alpharius (22 Ago 2022)

Parece que las acusaciones que están haciendo los rusos sobre el asesinato de la Dugina son falsas, con pruebas fotochopeadas.
Rusos mintiendo, quién lo iba a decir


----------



## Karamba (22 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Min1:54s
Se confirma la autoría ukra de la asesina:


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

Hace un par de horas:
Los HDLGP cometiendo crímenes de guerra


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Min1:54s
> Se confirma la autoría ukra de la asesina:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164965



Y se llevó al gato para meter una bomba en el coche?
Amos, anda!


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y se llevó al gato para meter una bomba en el coche?
> Amos, anda!



Si el FSB lo dice es así, y puuuuuuunto.
No sé, _hamijo_. La cosa está muy loca. Hay teorías para todos los gustos en el hilo _hoficial_ chincheteado.
Yo en el vídeo sólo veo un transportín rosa, pero hay quien dice que llevaba consigo a su hija..... Otro forero diciendo que ha sido el _Em-Ai-Six_ británico, otros diciendo que si Manolete..... una LocaDelTwitter diciendo que el Mini es de su hijo..... en fin.






La LdCÑ esta Lorena ya es muy conocida por sus desbarres follaputinianos en Twitter.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace un par de horas:
> Los HDLGP cometiendo crímenes de guerra



nah el fosforo blanco es solo para marcar...por muicho que digan los palestinos y moros en general


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ago 2022)

El tema de la experta en explosivos Yola Berrocal, mi opinión:
1º Si os fijais en las fotos que han sacado de un coche aparece un hombre con ella, ese hombre debería de ser sospechoso, pero curiosamente a ese hombre le pixelan la cara para que no se le identifique.

2º Por qué pixelan su cara y ni siquiera lo nombran si esta alli con la Yola Berrocal y tendría que ser sospechoso? Es uno de esos troleos que se marca la FSB para decir alto y claro que es teatro, como cuando le colocan juegos SIMs a la gente y_ firma irreconocible_

3º En mi opinión el hombre es un agente de Putin, que contrato a una puta barata ucraniana y la estuvo paseando por la zona para pringarla y poder construir la historia de cobertura de atentado ucraniano.
Fin.


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

El telediario de hoy, calentito de hace una hora:



Min8:00 aprox.: Ukrania dice que ha perdido 9.000 hombres desde el inicio de la guerra. Que cada uno aplique el factor de corrección al gusto, más la suma de muertes civiles, etc.


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

Vídeo del supuesto grupo que ha asumido la autoría del atentado:



Dugin tenía un TOYOTA Land Cruiser. Un poco come-_foie-gras_es el ideólogo éste.


----------



## ELVR (23 Ago 2022)

Vista la chapuza actual y añorando tiempos pasados de mayor eficiencia ¿Hemos de llegar a la conclusión que hay la misma relación entre el Ejército Rojo y el Ejército Ruso, y entre el KGB y el FSB?

Ah?


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (23 Ago 2022)

__





La insultante superioridad del armamamento occidental aplasta al ejército ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (23 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La escabechina que pueden montar los ucranianos en el puente de pontones ese con un par de HIMARS va a ser cojonuda

Yo esperaria a que terminasen de construirlo y despues... fuego a discrecion


----------



## MAUSER (23 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La escabechina que pueden montar los ucranianos en el puente de pontones ese con un par de HIMARS va a ser cojonuda
> 
> Yo esperaria a que terminasen de construirlo y despues... fuego a discrecion



Mejor atacar el puente mientras lo reparan. Porque así se cargan al personal de reparación y equipos (escasos en un país pobre como Rusia) e infunden terror en los próximos que vengan a reparar porque trabajarán acojonados esperando al próximo pepino.


----------



## MAUSER (23 Ago 2022)

La gente paga contribuyendo a acabar con un país terrorista de mierda como Rusia.


----------



## moncton (23 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mejor atacar el puente mientras lo reparan. Porque así se cargan al personal de reparación y equipos (escasos en un país pobre como Rusia) e infunden terror en los próximos que vengan a reparar porque trabajarán acojonados esperando al próximo pepino.



Tambien es verdad...


----------



## neutral295 (23 Ago 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tus amigos de los telediarios corruptos españoles, solo dan noticias de misiles rusos matando ucranianos. Pinovski, aclárate con tus amigos corruptos de la desinformación.


----------



## UNKAS (23 Ago 2022)

Hilo donde se hace un estudio forense del documento que según el FSB demuestra que la superespía pertenece al batallón Azov. El resultado: los del FSB no son tan buenos con el Potochop como creen. 
Cómo se dice, eehh... ah, sí, FALSE FLAG como la copa de un pino siberiano.


----------



## Cuscarejo (23 Ago 2022)

Lo que sea con tal de acabar con la invasión rusa.


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Ago 2022)

[URL

Alquileres regalados

Cuál es el salario medio en Moscú?

Por cierto, por qué no presentan pruebas de la estancia de la "asesina" en ese piso?

unfurl="true"]La "asesina" de Dugina alquilo un apartamento (60m2) en edificio estalinista por 75.000 Rublos 1250 Euros) Barato barato[/URL]


*La "asesina" de Dugina alquilo un apartamento (60m2)) en edificio estalinista por 75.000 Rublos 1250 Euros) Barato barato*


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)

Robalavadoras: No me dejéis solo cabroness!!


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Hilo donde se hace un estudio forense del documento que según el FSB demuestra que la superespía pertenece al batallón Azov. El resultado: los del FSB no son tan buenos con el Potochop como creen.
> Cómo se dice, eehh... ah, sí, FALSE FLAG como la copa de un pino siberiano.



Será por fotochopeos


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que el sorteo de los Himars de hoy se ha adelantado y Donetes se ha llevado el premio gordo:

Llegada al edificio de la Administración de la Jefatura de la DPR.



El edificio de la administración de Pushilin fue atacado en #Donetsk Los representantes separatistas informan que el líder de los militantes, Denis Pushilin, no resultó herido durante el bombardeo del edificio de la administración. Así es como se ve su administración ahora.


----------



## moncton (23 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Pues parece que el sorteo de los Himars de hoy se ha adelantado y Donetes se ha llevado el premio gordo:
> 
> Llegada al edificio de la Administración de la Jefatura de la DPR.



estan bombardeando a plena luz del dia, esto quiere decir que los ucranianos estan seguros que los rusos no tienen capacidad de contrabateria

muuuy significativo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ago 2022)

Ya ha trascendido que la FSB ha falsificado la prueba del libreto del batallón Azof, quieren montarse una pelicula con ucranianos y celulas terroristas. Pero no falsificas algo sino quieres ocultar la autoría. Putin está claramente detrás del atentado. Ni cotiza ya.





Karamba dijo:


> Vídeo del supuesto grupo que ha asumido la autoría del atentado:
> 
> 
> 
> Dugin tenía un TOYOTA Land Cruiser. Un poco come-_foie-gras_es el ideólogo éste.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ago 2022)

El enano pederasta se ha querido montar una pelicula basada en la hitman ucraniana del batallon azov y su celula terrorista de la resistencia transformista, pero con ese presupuesto les ha salido un bodrio risible de serie B.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Vaya puta mierda el fsb pero bueno viniendo de esa raza turcochina borracha y genocida que se puede esperar.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y se llevó al gato para meter una bomba en el coche?
> Amos, anda!




no os enterais de nada



plot twist: el autor del ajusticiamiento fue bigotitos, el gato entrenado por la cia para espesial operasions

se la querian jugar al fsb pero estos las cazan al vuelo. de hecho el gato tambien es aficionado al sims 2


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (23 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La ayuda la necesitas tu, te están fundiendo el culo Zelensky y Biden



Mira, sinceramente, me trae sin cuidado que seas un enfermo mental, un pobre troll que vive para ver la notificación de la campanita o lo que sea. Por lo que a mi respecta tú tienes la utilidad de subir este hilo, y en eso simplemente eres un @-carrancacas inverso.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (23 Ago 2022)

Bueno, a lo que importa:


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El enano pederasta se ha querido montar una pelicula basada en la hitman ucraniana del batallon azov y su celula terrorista de la resistencia transformista, pero con ese presupuesto les ha salido un bodrio risible de serie B.



Faltan los terminators hipersónicos para redondear.

Por cierto: Démosle un up al hilo, que la morralla lo ha enviado muy abajo.


----------



## At4008 (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y se llevó al gato para meter una bomba en el coche?
> Amos, anda!



El gato es parte del plan.


----------



## Alpharius (23 Ago 2022)

Mmmm... no, creo que te estás confundiendo. Los que donan no son los del "no a la guerra"









Podemos critica que la UE envíe armas a Ucrania


La formación cuestiona el veto a los medios de comunicación rusos porque pueden generar una “espiral peligrosa” y afectar al trabajo de los corresponsales extranjeros en Moscú




elpais.com


----------



## moncton (23 Ago 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> El gato es parte del plan.



El gato es una finta!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (23 Ago 2022)

Va estando mínimamente claro que, como dice Galeev, han preparado un atentado de falsa bandera para justificar cientos o miles de muertes civiles dentro de unos días. Una muerte irrelevante política o militarmente (alguien que difícilmente sería un objetivo real por parte del enemigo), pero muy significativa en la esfera social para crear sentimiento de repulsa.


----------



## legal (23 Ago 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Va estando mínimamente claro que, como dice Galeev, han preparado un atentado de falsa bandera para justificar cientos o miles de muertes civiles dentro de unos días. Una muerte irrelevante política o militarmente (alguien que difícilmente sería un objetivo real por parte del enemigo), pero muy significativa en la esfera social para crear sentimiento de repulsa.



Muy de acuerdo. Mañana 24 los rusos van a cometer una atrocidad especial, para "celebrar" el día de la independencia ucraniana, que encima coincide con los 6 meses justos de la invasión.
Dugina es una simple excusa.


----------



## ELVR (23 Ago 2022)

legal dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Mañana 24 los rusos van a cometer una atrocidad especial, para "celebrar" el día de la independencia ucraniana, que encima coincide con los 6 meses justos de la invasión.
> Dugina es una simple excusa.


----------



## Subprime (23 Ago 2022)

Por si a alguien le interesa, en esta pagina se hacen unos informes bastante buenos de situación de la guerra de Ucrania, así como otras noticias de actualidad militar.

The War Zone


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (23 Ago 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Bueno, a lo que importa:



Creo que ya se puede dar por descartada (la décimo-quinta?) ofensiva ukra en Kherson, hoy mismo los rusos han declarado avances en Nikolaiev. Vaya ridi del mando ukrotan, increíble, no pueden retomar ni un puto pueblo.


----------



## Subprime (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Ago 2022)

K.Galeev anuncia bombardeos para el fin de semana

Kamil Galeev: Los bombardeos a finales de esta semana son muy probables, deben haber sido programadas hace mucho tiempo. Lo más probable es que sea de jueves a viernes. Es bastante probable que Putin quiera escalar y sacrificó a Dugina para justificar las necesidades de futuros ataques como acción antiterrorista o algo así.


Algunos se preguntan, ¿por qué debería preocuparse por el asesinato de Darya Dugina? Porque: 1. Es casi seguro que es la operación de bandera falsa del FSB 2. Lo más probable es que se utilice como pretexto para huelgas que ya habían sido programadas para el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania este jueves.

Para resumir. Lo más probable:

1. FSB mató a Darya
2. como pretexto para una escalada planificada previamente para finales de esta semana
3. ¿Por qué ahora? 24 de agosto, Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. 25 de agosto, la sesión del parlamento ruso. Algunos esperan que se anuncien allí cambios significativos en la política. 
• • •









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Some are asking, why should even care about Darya Dugina's assassination? Because: 1. It is almost certainly the FSB false flag operation 2. Most likely, it will be used as a pretext for strikes that...…




threadreaderapp.com






Algunos se preguntan, ¿por qué debería preocuparse por el asesinato de Darya Dugina? Porque:

1. Es casi seguro que es la operación de bandera falsa del FSB
2. Lo más probable es que se utilice como pretexto para las huelgas que ya habían sido programadas previamente para el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania este jueves.
Una vez más. Las huelgas a finales de esta semana son muy probables, deben haber sido programadas hace mucho tiempo. Lo más probable es que sea de jueves a viernes. Es bastante probable que Putin quiera escalar y sacrificó a Dugina para justificar las necesidades de futuros ataques como acción antiterrorista o algo así.
Suponiendo que esto sea cierto, ¿por qué se eligió a Dugina como cordero de sacrificio? El discurso del plenipotenciario presidencial Schegolev en sus funerales da una idea:

1. Alexander (y Darya) Dugina no eran nadie en el sistema de poder ruso
2. Pero Occidente creía que eran alguien

INCREÍBLE
Si Putin planeó una operación de bandera falsa para obtener un pretexto para la escalada, Darya fue un cordero de sacrificio mejor que Alejandro. *Exactamente* porque es una mujer joven. Su muerte desencadenaría más indignación. Legiones de pornocéfalos inundarán Internet con contenido pro-ruso
Alexander Dugin está jugando exactamente este juego:

"Solo necesitamos la Victoria. Mi hija puso la vida de su doncella en su altar"

. De hecho, el tema del sacrificio es muy común para Dugin. Estaba obsesionado con la idea del sacrificio ritual por el bien mayor. pensando constantemente en ello
Algunas pistas sobre las opiniones de Dugin sobre el sacrificio. Está citando el argumento de Jung de que, por el bien del ritual, el sacrificador y el sacrificado deben ser uno.

academia.edu/28552964/НООМА…
Dugin sobre los sacrificios rituales en su libro de texto para estudiantes universitarios "Etnosociología"

4pt.su/ru/content/этн…
Por alguna razón, otros activistas a favor de la guerra también tienden a usar el lenguaje del sacrificio ritual para describir lo que sucedió. Considere Prilepin. Este escritor a favor de la guerra solía ser miembro del Partido Nacional Bolchevique con todo su esoterismo adorador de la muerte

iz.ru/1383782/2022-0…
*Захар Прилепин прокомментировал смерть Дарьи Дугиной*Писатель захар прилеufragigura прокоomineЗахар Прилепин прокомментировал смерть Дарьи Дугиной
Si fue la operación de bandera falsa del FSB (que es casi seguro), lo más probable es que fuera Darya y no Alexander quien fuera el objetivo real. Si Alexander lo supiera todo de antemano, no me sorprendería mucho. Véalo en los funerales de Darya.
El ataque de bandera falsa del FSB probablemente tuvo como objetivo desencadenar exactamente este tipo de reacción de los idiotas útiles occidentales. Preparándose para lanzar ataques masivos a finales de esta semana, Rusia necesita presentar sus acciones como "represalias". Esa es la razón más probable por la que mataron a Darya Dugina.
Putin, el Parlamento, los propagandistas clave están tratando de elevar a Darya, anteriormente prácticamente desconocida, a la mártir clave del culto estatal:

"Un país, un presidente, una victoria"

, declara la diputada Slutsky en sus funerales. Rusia está empezando a parecerse un poco a un mal cosplay del Tercer Reich
En las condiciones rusas nadie hablaría en contra de una nueva campaña de Horst Wessel. Pero algunos van a guardar silencio. Lo interesante es que ni Shoygu ni Ramzan Kadyrov expresaron condolencias, amenazas o advertencias sobre la muerte de Darya. solo silencio
Para resumir. Lo más probable:

1. FSB mató a Darya
2. como pretexto para una escalada planificada previamente para fines de esta semana
3. ¿Por qué ahora? 24 de agosto, Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. 25 de agosto, la sesión del parlamento ruso. Algunos esperan que se anuncien allí cambios significativos en la política. fin
• • •


----------



## César Borgia (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Habrán matado a otra y la pusieron ahí, cosas de la mafia tranquilos.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que teatro más malo. La fallecida está perfecta después de ser calcinada en una explosión que dejó el coche en pedacitos y al padre y a la madre se les ve la mar de felices en la foto de al lado.


----------



## Subprime (23 Ago 2022)

La explosión de hace unos días en belgorod, no fue causa del tabaco, si no del cambio climático.


----------



## paconan (23 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Parece ser que salió despedida del coche por la explosión
















Tiene algo raro en la nariz?


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

Cuidado con esta nueva campaña de troleo ruso. Cuidado con eso


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

Eslovaquia suministrará 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-1 a Ucrania - Ministro de Defensa de Eslovaquia, Yaroslav Nad

A cambio, Eslovaquia recibirá 15 tanques Leopard 2A4 de Alemania.
Nad negó la información de que Eslovaquia enviará 30 tanques T-72 a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

En otras palabras. Putin está tratando desesperadamente de inventar un cuento de que la guerra va bien y que Rusia no necesitará movilizarse...


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

"¿Dices que el padre debe haber sabido por adelantado sobre el inminente asesinato de su hija? Eso es una locura. Parece devastado".

Mientras tanto el padre:


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

Los Usanos y los Pakistanies, han dicho a sus ciudadanos que abandonen Ucrania.. algo se cuece


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda el fsb pero bueno viniendo de esa raza turcochina borracha y genocida que se puede esperar.



Es para consumo interno. No necesitan esforzarse. El borrego ruso traga lo que le echen sin pestañear. Saben de sobra que por mucho que se lo curren, fuera les van a pillar enseguida y no merece la pena el esfuerzo.


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165030



solo comentar que esa mujer es la que le mataron a la niña hace unos meses en Kharkiv, se puede ver un video de la niña arrastrando el cochezito y al cabo de unos instantes estaba muerta. No es una noticia dificil de localizar


Liza Dmytriyeva












Liza: The Treasured Child Killed By A Russian Missile


A special-needs girl was one of at least 23 people killed in a July 14 missile strike on the Ukrainian city of Vinnytsya. Until the very day of the attack, the child’s mother had documented the struggles and joy of raising a child with Down syndrome.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Cuántas copias quieres?


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Parece ser que salió despedida del coche por la explosión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maldito photochopx


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

#Turkish El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan dijo que, de acuerdo con el derecho internacional, #Crimea debe devolverse a #Ukraine .


----------



## ghawar (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (23 Ago 2022)

Los rusos son los guardianes de la galaxia según los tarados propagandistas televisivos, nos traen la seguridad a Europa

Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: el miembro del Consejo de la Federación de Rusia, Konstantin Dolgov, afirmó que Rusia, el país que inició la guerra terrestre a mayor escala en Europa en la historia reciente, está brindando seguridad a Ucrania, Europa y el mundo entero. Orwell está llorando. 




Esta claro a quien le interesa el circo mediático del atentado y como lo usan los tarados propagandistas televisivos

Mire a Rusia culpar a Occidente por la muerte de Dugina y prediga una guerra total con la OTAN, pero escuche con atención: los propagandistas del Kremlin están tratando de usar su desaparición para movilizar a la población, revelando problemas de producción de armas y un reclutamiento mediocre.


----------



## XicoRaro (23 Ago 2022)

Up! Goder Up!
Y que no le pongan chincheta al mejor hilo de la sección de guerra. ¡Manda cojones de calvo!


----------



## pep007 (23 Ago 2022)

Cada vez lo tengo mas claro, lo de la tia esta ha sido el aviso de los amigos de Putin a este.
Ha sido como la cabeza de caballo en la cama, pero version mafia rusa.
Se te han acabado los seis meses de gracia, te a salido mal, ahora suicidate Putin.


----------



## ELVR (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El telediario de hoy, calentito de hace una hora:
> 
> 
> 
> Min8:00 aprox.: Ukrania dice que ha perdido 9.000 hombres desde el inicio de la guerra. Que cada uno aplique el factor de corrección al gusto, más la suma de muertes civiles, etc.



Yo siempre he dicho 20000 bajas 270 tanques y 400 blindados..


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> solo comentar que esa mujer es la que le mataron a la niña hace unos meses en Kharkiv, se puede ver un video de la niña arrastrando el cochezito y al cabo de unos instantes estaba muerta. No es una noticia dificil de localizar
> 
> 
> Liza Dmytriyeva
> ...



Gracias por el trabajo de localización, y el tiempo dedicado. 
Corregiré mi post.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Normal Ucrania ha gastado 10b en oro en armas


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Ucrania utiliza un dron de origen chino para atacar a Rusia en el Mar Negro


El cuartel general de la marina rusa del Mar Negro en Sebastopol fue atacado recientemente por fuerzas ucranianas con un dron suicida.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Radiopatio (23 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



Meses han pasado desde que Putin y acólitos se jactaban de tener un ejército que barrería el país en tres días; y ahora solo se consuelan con ataques por motivos de venganza. Eso es dar la guerra por perdida e intentar mantener el tipo. 

Luego que no vengan a decir que el atentado de la tal Duguina no ha sido significativo. Lo ha sido, mucho. A eso hay que añadir el fracaso militar, la sensación de impotencia y un futuro muy oscuro. En esa mentalidad de derrotados que ya se ha instalado en la población y en el ejército ruso, necesitan aferrarse al relato del enemigo exterior, de la super espía con el transportín de gatos y de toda clase de propaganda para la élite rusa no acaben colgada por los huevos por sus propios conciudadanos.

Que disfrute Putin de su obra destructora, pues le queda poco.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Qué dicen las putinejas en la chincheta ? Vienen nukes o que?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Ago 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los rusos son los guardianes de la galaxia según los tarados propagandistas televisivos, nos traen la seguridad a Europa
> 
> Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: el miembro del Consejo de la Federación de Rusia, Konstantin Dolgov, afirmó que Rusia, el país que inició la guerra terrestre a mayor escala en Europa en la historia reciente, está brindando seguridad a Ucrania, Europa y el mundo entero. Orwell está llorando.
> 
> ...



No les he entendido del todo, pero parece que se han cabreado. Biennnnn


----------



## pep007 (23 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Turkish El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan dijo que, de acuerdo con el derecho internacional, #Crimea debe devolverse a #Ukraine .



Entre los paquetes de pasta y armas que estan metiendo los anglos, lo bien que le esta saliendo la operacion especial al Putin, cuando acabe esto, Turquia sera totalmente prescindible para occidente, Erdogan tendra que chuparsela mas que Antonio a Biden si quiere seguir al frente de su pais...


----------



## XicoRaro (23 Ago 2022)

Lo de Duguina tiene toda la pinta de ser un trabajo interno. No sé de quiénes contra quienes, pero apostaría que es, como bien decís, un aviso a Putin. Ahora queda saber si es un aviso que tienda a que el régimen ablande, o endurezca la guerra. Esto último sólo es posible con el uso de armamento de destrucción masiva. Viendo la película que han montado con la supuesta super-espía, empiezo a sospechar que el Gremlin se lanzará al ataque.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos anunciará un paquete de ayuda de $ 3 mil millones para entrenar y equipar a las fuerzas ucranianas para luchar en los próximos años, dicen las autoridades. Se espera que el paquete se anuncie el miércoles cuando la guerra alcance la marca de los seis meses y Ucrania celebre su día de la independencia


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .

Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora.

De hecho los promotores de toda esta revolución, era la organización supranacional liderada por judíos de diferentes países que habían decidido extender la Unión Soviética al resto de Europa.
Tal como está sucediendo ahora con el coronavirus, el guion fue el mismo para todos los países occidentales , lo que no se esperaban es que el levantamiento militar de los generales españoles acabase en victoria .
Por lo tanto la llamada guerra civil española fue el detonante para lo que luego sería la segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque ninguna ciudad norteamericana fue devastada , ni siquiera hubo ningún atentado terrorista )

Esas corporaciones supranacionales como por ejemplo BLACK ROCK , cuyo único interés es la rentabilidad de sus inversiones, buscan repetir la misma jugada para solucionar de nuevo la crisis de deuda que supera los 30 billones de dólares .
Lo que hicieron fue agitar el avispero en los países europeos, provocar la segunda guerra mundial, vender armas a todos los países, saquear completamente a toda Europa, incluyendo todo el oro que previamente Hitler había saqueado a los países invadidos, y luego vender el plan Marshall con los créditos para reconstruir lo que ellos habían destruido.



El *Partido Socialista de los Trabajadores* (en inglés, _Socialist Workers Party_ o SWP) es un partido político de extrema izquierda de los Estados Unidos, fundado en 1938 por exmilitantes de la Liga Comunista de América. .









Las grandes huelgas de Minneapolis en 1934 - Izquierda Web


Las huelgas de Minneapolis y Toledo abrieron paso a la tercera ola huelguística de 1936-1937, que significó definitivamente la organización masiva de la clase obrera yanqui y el resurgir de la CIO como central sindical industrial masiva.




izquierdaweb.com













Los trotskistas norteamericanos en la era del New Deal


Frente al proceso de rebelión en EE.UU, así como el creciente curso de la crisis económica a nivel internacional, y la necesidad de dar una respuesta del conjunto de la clase obrera, en unidad con sectores populares y juventud, desde Ideas Socialistas reproducimos el siguiente artículo...




www.laizquierdadiario.com.ve













La revolución con la que Roosevelt sacó a EE.UU. de la depresión y lo preparó para la guerra


Intervención de los mercados financieros, pensiones, garantías de depósitos, sanidad pública, derechos sindicales, financiación e inversión pública, programas




www.lavanguardia.com













China, Estados Unidos y la crisis de la deuda


Opinión




www.larazon.es





El general Franco en Barcelona, después del desfile militar visita el buque de guerra " Canarias". 1939.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .
> 
> Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora.
> 
> ...



que cojones tiene que ver eso?


----------



## Subprime (23 Ago 2022)

El nuevo buscador ruso


----------



## duncan (23 Ago 2022)

Lo último de yago


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

Y aquí está la respuesta. Con un golpe certero, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron la base de orcos en Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye. En honor a este bk orcs se lanzan fuegos artificiales.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas atacan ahora el depósito de municiones ruso en la ocupada Tokmak

Ucrania comenzará los fuegos artificiales para las celebraciones.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que en Letonia, Estonia o Lituania, sobretodo en los 2 primeros se da el mismo supuesto que en Ucrania, donde hay población de habla rusa.
Asi que si no hacen lo mismo es porque les faltan ante la OTAN, algo que los Bálticos saben

Asi que, en los próximos años veremos una des-rusificacion progresiva de toda esa zona,y Rusia no moverá un dedo,porque no puede.
Probará lo que mas le gusta,el cambio étnico,y social de territorios que no son suyos.
Algo que a mi no me va, pero puestos a jugar, jugamos todos.


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Guerra psicológica si los rusos tenían lensado hacer algo este día.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

AFU destruye puestos de mando enemigos, depósitos de munición en la región de Kherson


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que cojones tiene que ver eso?



para que subnormales como tú que no sabe en que mundo vive, pueda entenderlo un poco mejor. 
Deberías dar las gracias por abrirte los ojos aunque el algoritmo de burbuja me indica que debo enviarte al ignore porque no tienes remedio.

Ser subnormal es una condición genética. De poco sirve que yo te intente espabilar.


----------



## keylargof (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Recordemos que en Letonia, Estonia o Lituania, sobretodo en los 2 primeros se da el mismo supuesto que en Ucrania, donde hay población de habla rusa.
> Asi que si no hacen lo mismo es porque les faltan ante la OTAN, algo que los Bálticos saben
> 
> Asi que, en los próximos años veremos una des-rusificacion progresiva de toda esa zona,y Rusia no moverá un dedo,porque no puede.
> ...



Orcos borrachos border-line ruskis fuera de las Repúblicas Bálticas. Urge


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Orcos borrachos border-line ruskis fuera de las Repúblicas Bálticas. Urge



Los bálticos tienen que hacer estas cosas con cabeza. Los colonos rusos son bastantes y de por si solos, podrían dar bastante por culo. Hay que atraer a los colonos, hacerles ver que "el mundo ruso" no es sano y no les conviene.


----------



## neutral295 (24 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Mira, sinceramente, me trae sin cuidado que seas un enfermo mental, un pobre troll que vive para ver la notificación de la campanita o lo que sea. Por lo que a mi respecta tú tienes la utilidad de subir este hilo, y en eso simplemente eres un @-carrancacas inverso.



Joder, te veo cada vez más dilatado el esfínter  , no te cansas que el maricón del Zelensky y Biden te den por culo cada día? cuanto maricon que hay en la OTAN de EEUU, eso son los putos efectos secundarios de la vacuna Pfizer.


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Recordemos que en Letonia, Estonia o Lituania, sobretodo en los 2 primeros se da el mismo supuesto que en Ucrania, donde hay población de habla rusa.
> Asi que si no hacen lo mismo es porque les faltan ante la OTAN, algo que los Bálticos saben
> 
> Asi que, en los próximos años veremos una des-rusificacion progresiva de toda esa zona,y Rusia no moverá un dedo,porque no puede.
> ...



La diferencia es que esos países ya están en la UE y no creo quieran esos rusos pasar de tener casa con baño a un agujero en la tierra para cagar. La gente emigra a la UE no a Rusia...


----------



## moncton (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Recordemos que en Letonia, Estonia o Lituania, sobretodo en los 2 primeros se da el mismo supuesto que en Ucrania, donde hay población de habla rusa.
> Asi que si no hacen lo mismo es porque les faltan ante la OTAN, algo que los Bálticos saben
> 
> Asi que, en los próximos años veremos una des-rusificacion progresiva de toda esa zona,y Rusia no moverá un dedo,porque no puede.
> ...



Si son inteligentes, el sentimiento "ruso" a partir de ahora sera folclorico y poco mas, si se portan bien y se integran en la sociedad no tendran demasiados problemas

Pero si se dedican a tocar los cojones, se les enseña la puerta y que se vuelvan a la madre rusia


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que algo se mueve.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Partisanos en movimiento. El jefe de la administración estatal de la ciudad de Mykhaylivka, Ivan Sushko, colocado en el puesto por los rusos, fue asesinado en la región de Zaporiyia al estallar una bomba colocada en su coche.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Eventualmente, lo retomarian en unas semanas, pero el haber evitado la caida de la capital fue un punto muy importante. Motivo por el cual en tierras ucranianas ahora yacen en descomposición miles de soldados rusos. La muestra de que la libertad,no se puede quitar en 3 dias.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



¿Solo los reemplazos pintan mal? ¿Te has fijado en el Sargento de Hierro que tienen de instructor? Si terminan la semana de instrucción sabiendo atarse los cordones ya será un éxito.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Ago 2022)

Prensa rusa.

Han tomado un pueblo a 23 km de Mykolaiv. Pero en Burbuja han abierto un hilo diciendo que "han avanzado 23km"


*Claves del sur de Ucrania: ¿Adónde se moverá el ejército ruso tras la captura de Blagodatny cerca de Nikolaev?*

El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva en dirección a Nikolaev. Un evento importante fue la liberación del pueblo de Blagodatnoye y la organización de una cabeza de puente para atacar a Nikolaev*.



Últimas noticias sobre Ucrania para hoy: Nikolaev en el mapa*

El 23 de agosto, según varias fuentes, el ejército ruso, con el apoyo de aliados, *tomó el control del pueblo de Blagodatnoye (Komsomolskoye) en el distrito de Vitovsky de la región de Nikolaev, ubicado a unos 23 kilómetros de las afueras de Nikolaev*. La información fue confirmada por analistas del Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW). Según los expertos, *la pérdida del pueblo fue parcialmente reconocida por el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2022)

Un pueblo que ya estaba reducido a escombros ..


----------



## At4008 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Partisanos en movimiento. El jefe de la administración estatal de la ciudad de Mykhaylivka, Ivan Sushko, colocado en el puesto por los rusos, fue asesinado en la región de Zaporiyia al estallar una bomba colocada en su coche.


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Ago 2022)

Los pro rusitos son tarados severos uno les muestra todos los mapas evidencias de que no han retomado avanzado una mierda de lo que perdieron y siguen chupandose la polla mutuamente ¿Estamos aquí para analizar el conflicto o para ser propagandistas pedorros ?
@Ufo @BudSpencer @Andr3ws @kerevienteya @_Mickey_Mouse_ @Insurgent @Papo de luz

*Kherson= *Lo que retomaron los orcorrusos el 21 de Agosto fue esto un puto puñado de granjas 4 casas y una cabra una profundidad que apenas dudo que alcance los 2000 metros solo después de 9 día luego de lanzar múltiples asaltos fallidos






En Azul coloco toda la zona en que han sido desalojados los invasores rusos en Kherson, en el circulo verde su "Gran ofensiva relámpago"






Mi _*I*stroria _..........

Desde niño ratita he seguido muchas guerras y he estudiado otras pasadas por lo cual psicológicamente ya estoy adaptado a la brutalidad de la wuerra, el país vecino Colombia tuvo por muchos años un conflicto armado de baja intensidad, también fui soy aficionado a los juegos de estrategia, lo hago por entretenimiento nada mas.

La guerra de Siria una que fue prolongada es la primera la cual se pudo seguir en tiempo real a modo digital por twitter / facebook y a través de Liveleak se mostraba todas las brutalidades que se hacían los elementos en conflicto lo de mostrar cadáveres del enemigo es una practica muy usual, los fanboys de cada facción todos los días se despiertan a decir que ya han ganado que no hay nada que hacer que ya ganaron que todo esta perdido eso en Siria lo vi por años, en realidad la guerra depende fundamentalmente del dinero la guerra de Yemen hay 2 facciones Sauditas + Aliados y Yemenies Houthies apoyados por Iran la guerra tiene 8 años y sigue prácticamente igual que como comenzó pues Iran / Arabia Saudita tienen el dinero para continuarla.

Las negociaciones se dan solo cuando hay un claro vencedor en el conflicto si no hay ganadores claros ambos bandos se detestan y ambos bandos aun tienen dinero (O quienes le financian prometen seguir haciéndolo) la wuerra no termina pues ambos bandos quieren tratar de ganarla, a veces las negociaciones solo son parapetos donde alguno de los bandos desea ganar tiempo, los altos al fuego a veces solo se consiguen para ganar tiempo

*Experiencia previa del conflicto Ruso Ucrania antes de Febrero del 2022 - Guerra 2014 - 2015*

En el año 2014 yo estaba mucho mas concentrado en la guerra de Siria lo de Ucrania no me interesaba yo considere si que Putin no se debió meter en eso, debió dejar pasar el asunto es 100% probable que los pro Rusos fueran a tomar el poder en cualquier otra elección posterior, pero Putin decidió no ignorar el asunto, el estado ruso se dedico a generar una perturbadora racista propaganda anti Ucraniana, deshumanizando a los Ucranianos como grupo nacional el forista @Zhukov se encargo de propagar a otros miembros del foro de eso si me di cuenta desde el principio, también comenzó a pedir donaciones de dinero para los separatistas del Dombass

Me di cuenta de la táctica de Putin de infiltrar terroristas la Turquía / Monarquías de Golfo lo hicieron en Siria con Jihadistas, Putin lo hizo en Ucrania con terroristas rusos nacionalistas

@Zhukov es bueno como propagandistas para justificar crímenes contra la humanidad ese es su fuerte, pero en el campo militar @Zhukov claramente es un imbécil total nunca he visto en debates de "Generales de sofá" a un sujeto tan estúpido que solo convence a otros estúpidos, en el 2014 el ejercito Ucraniano estaba en un estado bastante lamentable, pero *los Ucranianos militarmente no perdieron en el 2015* de hecho los terroristas de mierda que Putin infiltro en Ucrania estaban siendo aplastados Putin intervino con sus fuerzas directamente y los Ucranianos fueron arrollados de algunas posiciones pero lograron estabilizar las lineas, los Ucranianos estaban en un nivel superior en el 2015 en este escenario Putin tenia 2 opciones: Intervenía directamente a saco a gran escala - Negociaba, *fueron Francia y Alemania quienes le suplicaron a los Ucranianos ceder en el Dombass en el 2015, los Ucranianos querían continuar hasta suprimir a los separatistas. * Putin negocio fue una victoria para el muy menor el creyó que podía conseguir mas y quería mas, por su parte los Ucranianos terminaron muy frustrados ellos creyeron que si no hubieran cedido hubieran ganado en el Dombass.

La propaganda pro rusa trato de pintar al ejercito Ucraniano como muy mediocre, se enfoco mucho en presentar a Ucrania como un estado fallido trabajaron muy duro en eso, la realidad es que Ucrania mejoro mucho desde el 2015 al 2022 en contraste el Dombass "Liberado" se convirtió en grandes Guetos de muerte, mafias, pederastas, trafico de personas, corrupción, delincuencia, Dombass liberado se convirtió en ciudades prisión Putin no les dio ciudadanía Rusa no los dejaba salir de ahí por lo cual la población hizo todo lo posible por moverse hacia donde todo el que esta en oriente quiere moverse hacia OCCIDENTE, la Ucrania occidental esta lleno de Desplazados del Dombass, Mariupol se lleno de desplazados del Dombass lo cagado que quedo Dombass aterro a todos los Ucranianos "Rusofonos" el pensamiento común en Ucrania oriental era "Si te liberan los rusos te convertirás en Dombass"

Mariupol se convirtió en una gran ciudad pujante portuaria (Lo cual le irrito a Putin por eso la demolió completa) y Dombass nunca dejo de ser una gran plasta de mierda, el sistema Moscovita es así, todas las regiones son esclavos de los Moscovitas Dombass fue peor, pues no solo Dombass fue saqueado para alimentar el voraz apetito a los Moscovita sino que el sindicato del crimen Moscovita les dejo encerrados allí, no podían salir al no anexarlos formalmente a Rusia (Lo cual podía hacer no lo hizo porque los necesitaba ahí encerrados) 

*¿ El ejercito Ucraniano que tan bueno o malo es ?*

Como todo pacoanalistademierda yo recolecto fuentes, y todas las fuentes serias sugerían que los Ucranianos habían tenido una muy importante mejoría en su ejercito con respecto al 2014, el ejercito Ucraniano no es para nada mediocre son los descendientes de los que pelearon en Bagration 1944 y tomaron Berlin en 1945, en los Frentes Ucranianos 1, 2, 3, 4 El mejor Piloto no Alemán de la SGM era Ucraniano - Ucranianos participaron como Pilotos en la guerra de Corea, como asesores en la guerra de Vietnam, En la guerra China Vietnam 1979, guerra de Afganistán.

Con la caída de la URSS los rusos solo heredaron los pepinos nucleares (Ucrania le entrego los suyos a los rusos bajo pedido de Clinton ya sabemos que fue un error de su parte) - Los rusos desde 1991 siempre quisieron tener a los Ucranianos militarmente mas atrasados y con corruptos regímenes que no les permitían avanzar. *Hay incluso teorías conspirativas que dicen que los rusos extremistas ultra nacionalistas (Los cuales ahora apoyan a Putin en Ucrania) deliberadamente provocaron Chernobyl para joder a los Ucranianos, *inicialmente yo la descarte pero viendo lo que hicieron en Bucha / Mariupol comienzo a pensar que puede tener algo de cierto (Esto se dejaría para tema aparte).

Lo que si es cierto es que el ejercito Ucraniano no es en lo absoluto mediocre, la propaganda de guerra rusa trato de pintarlo como tal, muchos lo creyeron, los rusos mienten mucho por ejemplo *voy a contar una clásica histórica mentira rusa* que muchos textos históricos han dado como cierta es *la batalla de Prokhorova,* se dice que los tanques Soviéticos se enfrentaron a una heroica batalla épica contra los tanques de las Waffen SS y incluso "Arrollaron" a los tanques Nazis y tal, bueno *todo eso es mentira* , la realidad es que los Dymitrys cometieron un error había un general muy incompetente llamado Pavel Rotmistrov obviamente también alcohólico que se puso muy nervioso por el avance de los Alemanes y ordeno un contra ataque los tanques Dymitrys cayeron por error en la misma zanja anti tanque que ellos prepararon, en lugar de retroceder se lanzaron a lo URAAAA DAVAI DAVAI y los tanques Alemanes los masacraron solo 3 tanques Alemanes fueron destruidos los Soviéticos perdieron todo el 5 ejercito de tanques es la masacre de tanques mas insana de la historia, inicialmente Stalin pensó en ejecutar a Rotmistrov se salvo porque otros oficiales intercedieron y trataron de pintar un panorama menos malo, cuando se rinde Alemania USA accede a las imágenes de reconocimiento de la Luftwaffe y muestran que todo el 5 ejercito de tanques calcinado - la batalla de Kursk se pierde porque Rokossovsky contiene el sector Norte aunado a la gran reserva operativa Soviética en el Frente de la Estepa + La apertura del frente de USA en Italia,* no hubo en Prokhorova "Batalla épica heroica" hubo usual un Fail épico Dymitry* donde les mataron como imbéciles por liderazgo incompetente algo que los rusos han seguido ocultando hasta hoy.

Que el ejercito Ucraniano era malo e incompetente era una mentira aunado a una campaña de propaganda genocida de deshumanización sistemática del pueblo Ucraniano, no eran un ejercito mediocre era un ejercito en calidad individual de los soldados probablemente incluso ligeramente mejor que el ruso y obviamente si USA les inyectaba oxigeno pudo mejorar mucho, en 1940 el ejercito de Stalin era una basura que no pudo ni con los Finlandeces con armas de cacería en 1945 gracias a la asistencia masiva de USA era mucho mejor que en 1940


*6 meses de wuerra en Ucrania mi experiencia personal de esta wuerra*

Mi pronostico es que considere a Putin alguien prudente yo pensé que toda la movilización que hizo buscaba introducir esas fuerzas en el Dombass y anexarlo formalmente a Rusia, osea pensé "Asi regulariza esos territorios que están en una situación tan paupérrima" 

Considere que para Putin era muy arriesgado entrar en Ucrania "Con todo oficialmente" años de amenazas, robos de territorios, campaña sistemática de deshumanización habian acumulado mucha ira reprimida en los Ucranianos yo me di cuenta haciendo un análisis visual externo de su ejercito y unidades si Putin ataca esto se va a la mierda, vi a USA muy serio en el asunto, los Polacos tenia claro que no iban ya a tolerar mas aventuras del "Ajedrecista que siempre se sale con la suya" osea en el 2022 ya todos en la región están preparados incluyendo los Ucranianos, meter unidades encubiertas es una cosa, lanzar a todo tu ejercito en una guerra de conquista medieval es intolerable e inaceptable. 

Hace 6 meses me levante una Madrugada en mi doritocueva estaba haciendo la "Vuelta horaria del cuevadorito" la vuelta horaria del cuevadorito es que te acuestas a las 3 am te levantas a la 1 pm, te acuestas a las 4 am te levantas a las 2 pm y así vas hasta que te "Estabilizas" me levante a las 2 am hora de Caracas después de dormir todo lo que me dio mi gana, entre al tema de la guerra de Ucrania, me fije que las primeras 2 paginas no veía mensajes el hijo estaba que explotaba de tanto pro rusito - Mi primera impresión fue "Puede ser un ataque de Show osea tirara 4 pepinos dirá que han destruido las capacidades militares de Ucrania y ya se termino esto, total sus fanboys se tragan cualquier mojon" 

Sin embargo inmediatamente que comenzó la invasión twitter exploto con imágenes reales de tanques rusos reventados en todos lados cadáveres rusos, me di cuenta inmediatamente que el ataque estaba siendo un desastre total, me recordó a unas de las usuales ofensivas fallida del ejercito Sirio pero multiplicado por 100 @JAGGER habían hecho todo lo que no se debe hacer todo lo estaban haciendo mal en su eje de ataque principal (Kiev) - Los orcos estaban en estado de Shock muertos del miedo totalmente desequilibrados uno sabe cuando alguien pierde la pelea antes de que empiece.

Los Ucranianos en cambio lo estaban haciendo todo bien explotaron los métodos de guerra Mosaico, Guerra Multidominio - Los Ucranianos claramente analizaron de forma detallada las tácticas del ejercito Sirio, Rebeldes Sirios y muy especialmente la de los Hothies de Yemen

Los convoys fueron desactivados atacaban los camiones de mando y mataban al oficial el resto de la unidad quedaba en estado de ambigüedad


Los rusos estaban usando un modelo desfasado creyendo que con eso tendrían una victoria rápida, quien inicia una guerra no desea que sea larga Hitler en 1941 deseaba una guerra corta, el agresor quiere ganar rápido, la derrota de los rusos en Kiev era evidente y los rusos hicieron las horas siguientes un parapeto de negociación, fue puro teatro para una tapadera de lo que se supo en las primeras 48 horas el desastre ruso en Kiev / Kharkov

Putin = La cagamos en Kiev ahora tenemos que hacer un parapeto para salir del asunto, Putin supo que perdió en Kiev en las primeras 48 horas por eso tira el teatro negociador 






Putin necesitaba Kiev / Kharkov en 72 horas si no tenia exito el ejercito Ucraniano iba a reaccionar a las 72 horas el 20% de sus fuerzas en Kiev ya estaban fuera de combate.

Los rusos mostraron incompetencia en guerra de maniobras y los Ucranianos por años planificaron y perfeccionaron su plan defensivo de Kiev / Kharkov / Odessa .

Ya se sabe que los rusos cambiaron a expectativas menos ambiciosas agarrarse el sur de Ucrania y el Dombass, la guerra es ahora son batallas principalmente de artillerías, lo de Kiev / Kharkov fue la destrucción / degradación de grupos de maniobras rusos - En la "Segunda etapa de la guerra" los rusos han mejorado de forma importante y si tienen posibilidades de victoria. Cuando digo posibilidades no digo que vayan a ganar si USA solventa el problema logístico de los Ucranianos de municiones de artillería llevando las cosas a un mayor balance (Los Ucranianos estan en grave desventaja en artillería) los Ucranianos aumentan sus posibilidades de victoria


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Cuanto ahorro van a tener en el ejército ya vienen con uniforme de cuando hicieron la mili...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ago 2022)

Ivan Sushko, gobernador de ocupación designado por Rusia en Zaporizhzhia revienta por un coche bomba


https://euroweeklynews.com/2022/08/24/russian-appointed-head-of-zaporizhzhia-ivan-sushko-killed-in-car-bomb-explosion/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

#Norway y #UK donarán más de 9 millones de dólares en microdrones Black Hornet a #Ukraine de forma gratuita.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Con la invasión de Ucrania por parte rusa la "des sovietizacion" y desrusificacion se acelera, con importantes cambios culturales y sociales en los países Bálticos.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

La empresa Brickmania Toys felicitó a Ucrania con un vídeo original que muestra a los defensores ucranianos al estilo #LEGO .


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Ago 2022)

Bestial zasca al forero derroiciones bilbao:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (24 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



No seas otanero globalista coño, eso es que van a las rebajas del ikea.


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (24 Ago 2022)

Os acordáis cuando los illuminati del foro decían que jamás tocarían Crimea. Qué ni podían ni se atreverían. 

Si es que...


----------



## Subprime (24 Ago 2022)

Colillitas por aqui, colillitas por alla, pum pum pum pum


----------



## Nicors (24 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Os acordáis cuando los illuminati del foro decían que jamás tocarían Crimea. Qué ni podían ni se atreverían.
> 
> Si es que...



Buenas risas nos han dado las putinejas, últimamente están de un sombrío macho no se les ocurre más gilipolleces. Quizá la culpa es nuestra hemos sido muy crueles.


----------



## moncton (24 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Buenas risas nos han dado las putinejas, últimamente están de un sombrío macho no se les ocurre más gilipolleces. Quizá la culpa es nuestra hemos sido muy crueles.



Que nooo, que rusia controla el 20% del territorio y no controlan mas porque van despacio a proposito porque les interesa una guerra larga

El hecho que les esten poniendo bombas a los colaboradores no importa, ni que les esten atacando bases en crimea, no que hayan tenido que sacar los aviones a toda hostia porque se los reventaban


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que nooo, que rusia controla el 20% del territorio y no controlan mas porque van despacio a proposito porque les interesa una guerra larga
> 
> El hecho que les esten poniendo bombas a los colaboradores no importa, ni que les esten atacando bases en crimea, no que hayan tenido que sacar los aviones a toda hostia porque se los reventaban



Rusia alarga el conflicto para destrozar económicamente al NWO y sufrir pocas pérdidas porque Ucrania es el mejor ejército de toda Europa y tiene las mejores fortificaciones jamás construidas, algo así dicen...


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Tienen todos pinta de ser catedráticos de físita teórica, computación cuántica, etc. Estás eminencias no van a pisar el frente, son demasiado valiosos, les mandarán a los laboratorios donde se diseñan las armas rusas del futuro.


----------



## Spieluhr (24 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joder, te veo cada vez más dilatado el esfínter  , no te cansas que el maricón del Zelensky y Biden te den por culo cada día? cuanto maricon que hay en la OTAN de EEUU, eso son los putos efectos secundarios de la vacuna Pfizer.



Veamos... las típicas obsesiones de nuestro neutri: esfinter dilatado, maricones, dar por culo... 

...ah! y las vacunas.

Excelente, neutri aupando este hilo para que no se quede ahí abajo.

¡Ese es el espíritu!


----------



## At4008 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

El nuevo paquete de ayuda de US $ 3 mil millones para Ucrania incluye:

- 250.000 proyectiles para artillería y morteros;
- 6 sistemas NASAMS;
- Drones RQ-20 Puma;
- Un medio de combate informático con drones Vampire;
- Radares de contrabatería.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

NASAM (Sistema antiaéreo)-Explicado
NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System) es un sistema de defensa aérea de medio a largo alcance distribuido y conectado en red.
12 lanzadores con 6 misiles cada uno
El rango de compromiso puede ser de hasta 50 km


----------



## repompero (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que nos leen.

Los 1.000 tanques perdidos de Vladimir Putin


*Los 1.000 tanques perdidos de Vladimir Putin*
ALBERTO ROJAS @rojas1977 Madrid ALBERTO HERNÁNDEZ @albertohv_ Madrid

3-4 minutos


Actualizado Martes, 23 agosto 2022 - 22:39
El 6 de julio, un dron comercial usado por el ejército ucraniano descargó una bomba sobre un tanque ruso en el frente de Jersón y grabó la explosión con su cámara. No fue una acción excepcional en un frente de más de 1.000 kilómetros, pero llamó la atención por el modelo que saltaba por los aires: un blindado T62 que ya estaba en servicio durante la *Primavera de Praga*, en 1968, hace ahora 54 años. Que Rusia haya tenido que recurrir a sus almacenes de la Guerra Fría para desempolvar estos viejos carrachos es sólo un síntoma del alto coste que está pagando por esta aventura bélica de final aún incierto.
En seis meses de guerra, *Rusia ha aumentado el territorio bajo su control en Ucrania*, pero está pagando un precio no visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial en términos de vidas humanas y material. Mientras que las bajas se mantienen en secreto, hay datos que sí son objetivamente medibles y que muestran un desgaste insostenible para Moscú. Es cierto que en los conflictos actuales, el atacante suele tener más pérdidas que el invadido, pero esta "operación militar especial" ha superado todos los viejos ratios existentes. Según análisis de fuentes abiertas, o sea, imágenes verificadas de forma independiente, *Rusia ha perdido 1.000 tanques* (algunos más si pensamos que no todos han sido filmados), una cifra superior a todos los que tienen en activo Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido juntos. Eso hay que unirlo a otros 4.347 vehículos de todo tipo, 51 aviones de combate (el doble de los que posee Portugal) y 51 helicópteros (más del doble de los que tiene España). *Ucrania tan solo ha perdido 239 blindados*, pero ha capturado 285 de los perdidos por Rusia.
¿Cuántos años tardará el ejército ruso en recuperarse de esta sangría? ¿Cuántos meses más puede prolongar esta invasión sin colapsar? Es cierto que las reservas rusas son amplias, pero también que ya *han quemado buena parte de sus mejores equipamientos*. De los viejos T62 a los modernos T90M, todos han reventado frente a los antitanques occidentales proporcionados por sus aliados. Estas pérdidas revelan errores de diseño en la concepción de estos carros de combate en la era soviética, que acaban sufriendo una explosión interna que mata a la tripulación, así como la corrupción endémica del sistema ruso, que ha desprovisto a sus militares de blindajes reactivos (que explotan al contacto con el arma antitanque para repelerla) por su alto coste, sustituyendo ese explosivo que podría salvarles la vida por absurdos trozos de goma.


----------



## repompero (24 Ago 2022)

(continua)






Créditos de elmundo.es . Suscribiros.

*Fuente: *Oryx, The Economist, The Washington Post, Atlantic Council, Forbes y elaboración propia.
*Redacción:* Alberto Rojas.
*Infografía:* Alberto Hernández.
*Dirección de arte:* Josetxu Piñeiro.
Conforme a los criterios de


----------



## volador (24 Ago 2022)

6 meses de “operación especial “ y esto tiene una pinta de Vietnam que te cagas.

Entre unas cosas y otras lo de Vietnam fueron unos 15 años y al final los del Norte ganaron por aburrimiento 
Los rusos deberían tener este precedente en cuenta, sobre todo porque fueron ellos los que sin poner un muerto consiguieron vencer a los USA


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## UNKAS (24 Ago 2022)

Otra colilla suelta, esta vez en un mercado al norte de Moscú... que no digo yo que sea sabotaje, puede ser una muestra del grave daño que el tabaquismo está causando a Rusia...


----------



## UNKAS (24 Ago 2022)

Joder el puto -carrancas hace caja como si no hubiera un mañana. Y eso que creo que han bajado los 20 cts./post, aún así a ese ritmo se va a forrar...


----------



## César Borgia (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El gordaco con la camiseta de la nasa.... Ay que me meo....


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (24 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Otra colilla suelta, esta vez en un mercado al norte de Moscú... que no digo yo que sea sabotaje, puede ser una muestra del grave daño que el tabaquismo está causando a Rusia...



Esto me huele a que se han hundido las ventas, mientras se disparan los gastos... ¡Que pague el seguro!


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## paconan (24 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky comenta el atentado y la rapidez del FSB

¿Por qué los servicios secretos rusos dicen que el asesinato de Darya Dugina fue preparado y cometido por los servicios secretos ucranianos, teniendo como verdugo a la ciudadana ucraniana Natalia Vovk?







Alexander Dugin, un loco siervo de la corte que les dio a los excomunistas convertidos en cínicos multimillonarios una fe demoníaca: el nihilismo neonazi y el odio a Ucrania.

El FSB asesinó a Darya Platonova-Dugina, hija del ideólogo del fascismo de Putin, Alexander Dugin, por dos razones principales:

Ucrania está ganando la guerra con Rusia
Los rusos NO apoyan la operación militar especial
La gran mayoría de los rusos han estado en contra de la guerra en Ucrania desde el primer día. No es su guerra. Es la guerra de Putin .

Sin embargo, carecen de un líder que los una y temen hablar debido a los tres millones de agentes encargados de hacer cumplir la ley que están ansiosos por arrestar a otro manifestante contra la guerra para justificar los altos salarios que no merecen.

El régimen ha sido excelente para someter a la disidencia, pero en 2022 de repente se encontró como pez fuera del agua.

Sin darse cuenta, se enfrentaron al mundo occidental, no lograron obtener el apoyo popular en casa y comenzaron a perder la guerra debido a la feroz resistencia de Ucrania y las armas occidentales que han estado recibiendo, mientras que su cobarde Führer no se siente inclinado a continuar con su operación militar especial y ha puesto a prueba para iniciar las negociaciones.

La situación desesperada exige medidas desesperadas.

A los intransigentes del círculo de Putin se les ocurrió una artimaña para aumentar las apuestas y llamar la atención de Putin en un intento por escalar el conflicto y ganar la guerra.

Alexander Dugin, el ideólogo del fascismo Rusky World de Putin, fue expulsado del Instituto de Aviación de Moscú en su segundo año y compró un diploma de la Universidad Mejorada de Cherkessk para trabajar en kolkhoz (granja colectiva) como agrónomo.

Ese es el nivel intelectual de Dugin, más que suficiente para Vladimir Putin, que no es la cuchara más afilada del cajón.

La primera esposa de Dugin era lesbiana y partidaria de la comunidad LGBT, y su segunda esposa era filósofa y profesora en la Universidad Estatal de Moscú.

Ayudó a Dugin a dominar los conceptos básicos de la filosofía y le dio una hija a la que inscribió en la MSU.

Dugin compensa su falta de brillo y cohesión de ideas con una búsqueda decidida del nihilismo. Quiere destruir el orden mundial existente y traer el fin del mundo.

Putin, que está seriamente enojado con el mundo y la mayoría de las personas que lo habitan por abusar de él y maltratarlo desde que era un niño, se conectó instantáneamente con la filosofía de Dugin.






“ Os odio a todos. Excepto mi abuela. Ella es la única persona que ha sido amable conmigo”.






"Que estas mirando ? Todavía los odio a todos”.

Dugin se burló del comunismo: “Destruiremos todo el mundo de la violencia, hasta el fondo y luego, construiremos un mundo nuevo”.

El nuevo mundo de Dugin era la mística Euro-Asia. Su hija se lo estaba lanzando a los jóvenes en los campamentos en el bosque. Sus reuniones terminarían con uno de los Dugin diciéndoles: "Y el trabajo de demoler el mundo será suyo, mis queridos estudiantes".

Al destruir Ucrania, Dugin y su hija periodista y filósofa destruirían Occidente. Sin Occidente, podrían embarcarse en la creación de un nuevo orden mundial con Rusia en el centro.

La pérdida de interés de Flaky Putin en la cruzada sagrada en Ucrania fue una gran decepción para sus planes.

Dugin y los miembros de la línea dura en el círculo íntimo de Putin decidieron hacer un último sacrificio para estimular el interés de Putin. En el festival fascista antes de su muerte, Darya habló sobre ser una mártir de la causa preparándose para continuar con la destrucción del mundo predicada por su padre.

El FSB apagó las cámaras en el estacionamiento con mucha anticipación, una hazaña que nadie, excepto los servicios de seguridad, podía hacer.
Colocaron una bomba debajo del auto de Darya para un espectáculo y la hicieron estallar en una sección desierta de la carretera.












Luego, los agentes del FSB llevaron a Dugin al lugar del “accidente”, donde teatralmente se agarró la cabeza con la punta de los dedos como el detective sabio de la serie finlandesa de Netflix Bordertown , lo que hace cuando está a punto de ver la escena del crimen en su mente.

Es como si Dugin estuviera diciendo: "La destrucción de Occidente está sobre nosotros. ¡Lo acabo de ver en mi loca cabeza!".

El FSB y el Comité de Investigación, ambos dirigidos por amigos de Putin en San Petersburgo, encuentran al asesino más rápido que Hércules Poirot y un periodista visita su apartamento en Mariyupol (en cualquier otro lugar) en veinte minutos.

Si al Comité de Investigación le tomó ocho años no resolver el asesinato de Nemtsov en el muro del Kremlin (cuando las cámaras en el puente también se apagaron misteriosamente), les tomó un día revelar toda la cadena de eventos y el asesino que naturalmente condujo a Ucrania.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## autsaider (24 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Buenas risas nos han dado las putinejas, últimamente están de un sombrío macho no se les ocurre más gilipolleces. Quizá la culpa es nuestra hemos sido muy crueles.



Van cambiando el discurso:
-Primero hablaban de una guerra relámpago.
-Luego de que van a liberar el donbass y ucrania quedará tan destrozada que pedirán la paz.
-Luego de que los ucranianos están siendo descuartizados por la artilleria y no van a poder aguantar mucho más; en cuanto se derrumben las líneas de los drogotas ucranianos, ucrania enterá caerá.
-Ahora hablan de que "la guerra será larga porque una guerra larga beneficia a rusia".

Me da que se van a quedar bastante tiempo en esta nueva consigna porque es tan ambigua que se adapta a todo.


----------



## At4008 (24 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> 6 meses de “operación especial “ y esto tiene una pinta de Vietnam que te cagas.
> 
> Entre unas cosas y otras lo de Vietnam fueron unos 15 años y al final los del Norte ganaron por aburrimiento
> Los rusos deberían tener este precedente en cuenta, sobre todo porque fueron ellos los que sin poner un muerto consiguieron vencer a los USA



Vietnam. 20 años - 58.000 americanos muertos.
Ucrania. 6 meses - 45.000 rusos muertos.


Esto es MUCHO peor que la guerra de Vietnam. Mueren 30 veces más rusos en Ucrania que americanos en Vietnam. Es 30 veces peor.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Ucrania sostiene que lo peor de la guerra ya pasó y que están preparados para contragolpear a Rusia


Ucrania sostiene que lo peor de la guerra ya pasó y que están en una nueva fase para contragolpear a Rusia




okdiario.com


----------



## ELVR (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## estosiquevaadoler (24 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



Se arregla con unas pelladas de yeso.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELVR (24 Ago 2022)

estosiquevaadoler dijo:


> Se arregla con unas pelladas de yeso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Y si hay que sanear, se sanea


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Típico troll ruski del floro.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2022)

Y también es interesante el tema de que Ucrania está en proceso de integración europea,por lo tanto es muy probable que acusen a los extranjeros de crímenes de guerra para ser juzgados ahi.


----------



## Subprime (24 Ago 2022)

Jaja los follaovejas


----------



## Alpharius (24 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



El problema es que eso lo ven los rusos y les parece normal, la mayoría de las cosas en Rusia deben de estar en ese estado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



obviamente eso no se rellena con cemento


----------



## Alpharius (24 Ago 2022)

Será esta vez verdad? Cualquiera se fía de Antonio.









España prepara un nuevo envío de armas a Ucrania con acorazados, misiles y munición


El Ministerio de Defensa ya ha puesto la lista de material a disposición de Kiev, que espera enviar el próximo mes de septiembre. El embajador ucraniano se había quejado de los retrasos en armas españolas




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## uberales (24 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y si hay que sanear, se sanea



Y lo dejamos con un poco de gotelé


----------



## ghawar (24 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Jaja los follaovejas



Son un punto meme


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Ago 2022)

Igual lo han puesto ya, pero por si acaso...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> obviamente eso no se rellena con cemento



En este foro hay Hyngenieros que dicen que lo arreglan en una mañana con un hilti y resina...


----------



## favelados (24 Ago 2022)

No soy el único que lo piensa... Donde están los cañones?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No soy el único que lo piensa... Donde están los cañones?



bueno para algo se gastaron los ucranianos 10 b en ORO


----------



## Pinovski (24 Ago 2022)

Si los HIMARS pusieron el culo ardiendo a los pro rusos... Llegan los NASAMS... Esto solo acaba de enpezar, cojan sus palomitas de confianza


https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASAMS NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System), que significa Sistema de Misiles Superficie-Aire Avanzado Noruego, es un sistema de defensa antiaérea de rango medio-largo distribuido. NASAMS fue la primera plataforma terrestre para el misil...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

Jefe de política del Pentágono: El envío de aviones de combate a Ucrania sigue sobre la mesa, "no se han tomado decisiones finales", dice Kahl.

Solo es cuestión de tiempo que eeuu suministre aviones a Ucrania . Estoy seguro que antes de 6 meses EEUU suministrara aviones a Ucrania . La única duda será si son soviéticos o f16


----------



## favelados (25 Ago 2022)

Próximo objetivo de los Himars?



Luego dirán que ejque los Jaimars!


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Igual lo han puesto ya, pero por si acaso...



Eso es de hace un mes cuando le dieron por primera vez, de momento esta parcheado y sigue transporte normal por encima.


----------



## Subprime (25 Ago 2022)

A este Tor le cayeron colillas y quedo inservible, Se sabe que el tabaco era marca Harm AGM-88


----------



## favelados (25 Ago 2022)

Esto es Vampire, un sistema antidrones que dispara cohetes ligeros y se puede montar en vehículos como un Toyota..

Cosas chulísimas pero dónde están los aviones, tanques y cañones?


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Esto es Vampire, un sistema antidrones que dispara cohetes ligeros y se puede montar en vehículos como un Toyota..
> 
> Cosas chulísimas pero dónde están los aviones, tanques y cañones?



Te parece poco los 6 sistemas antisimiles nasam . Lo próximo será aviones. El tiempo corre contra rusia . Ucrania cada vez recibe armas más poderosas


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Eso es de hace un mes cuando le dieron por primera vez, de momento esta parcheado y sigue transporte normal por encima.



Según la prensa rusa los nuevos misiles que se lanzaron por el.puente pasaron por los agujeros ya existentes  

Dicen que fue así porque los lanzaron a las mismas coordenadas que la vez anterior.

Todo eso lo escriben sin pestañear y aguantandose la risa


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Según la prensa rusa los nuevos misiles que se lanzaron por el.puente pasaron por los agujeros ya existentes
> 
> Dicen que fue así porque los lanzaron a las mismas coordenadas que la vez anterior.
> 
> Todo eso lo escriben sin pestañear y aguantandose la risa



Si eso esta muy bien, pero mientras tanto los camiones siguen pasando:
t.me/DonbassDevushka/20902


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si eso esta muy bien, pero mientras tanto los camiones siguen pasando:
> t.me/DonbassDevushka/20902



En este hilo se ponen pruebas gráficas de lo que se dice. Para actos de fe (Fe es creer en lo que no vimos) ,mantras, jaculatorias y Ora Pronobis ya está el hilo general de la guerra.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En este hilo se ponen pruebas gráficas de lo que se dice. Para actos de fe (Fe es creer en lo que no vimos) ,mantras, jaculatorias y Ora Pronobis ya está el hilo general de la guerra.



Si te he pasado un enlace notas


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> No soy el único que lo piensa... Donde están los cañones?



Eso es lo que dice de cara a la opinion publica para justificar el dinero donado, pero de estrangis les deben de estar dando de todo a los ucranianos.. aveces en algún video o foto aparece algún armamento o vehículo que no me suena que se haya hecho público anteriormente de alguna donación

De todas formas me quedo con el montante que se ha donado, creo que los usanos quieren ver a los rusos doblar la rodilla, los ven debiles y curioso que se vuelve a repetir la historia otra vez.. lo vimos en Vietnam cuando los rusos no pusieron tropas y pusieron material y dinero para doblegar a los usanos, lo vimos en Afganistán cuando los usanos metieron pasta para doblegar a los rusos y ahora se vuelve a repetir la historia


----------



## moncton (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso es lo que dice de cara a la opinion publica para justificar el dinero donado, pero de estrangis les deben de estar dando de todo a los ucranianos.. aveces en algun video o foto aparece algun armamento o vehiculo que no me suena que se haya hecho público anteriormente de alguna donación
> 
> De todas formas me quedo con el montante que se la donado, creo que los usanos quieren ver a los rusos doblar la rodilla, los ven debiles y curioso que se vuelve a repetir la historia otra vez.. lo vimos en Vietnam cuando los rusos no pusieron tropas y pusieron material y dinero para doblegar a los usanos, lo vimos en Afganistán cuando los usanos metieron pasta para doblegar a los rusos y ahora se vuelve a repetir la historia



yo tambien lo creo

en estos ultimos dias estamos viendo ataques a objetivos rusos dentro de crimea en zonas que en teoria los ucranianos no podrian alcanzar

Luego salen cosas que si partisanos, que si drones suicidas, que si municiones modificadas... no se, pero me da la impresion que los usanos estan probando cositas que ni los rusos saben lo que es


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si te he pasado un enlace notas



Camiones pasando sobre el puente reparado? Pues no lo he visto.


----------



## UNKAS (25 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es tapar bujeros sin más y otra que la ñapa aguante el paso de los camiones. No me fio un pelo de la eficacia rusa, será por antecedentes...


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Camiones pasando sobre el puente reparado? Pues no lo he visto.



Seguro que tampoco has visto los agujeros e incluso puede que hayas visto unos circulos con pavimento de otro color, casi como ... parcheados ...


----------



## repompero (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si eso esta muy bien, pero mientras tanto los camiones siguen pasando:
> t.me/DonbassDevushka/20902



En ese vídeo, que no se sabe de cuando es, lo que se ve es una furgonetilla tipo renault kangoo de unos 1000 kilos pasando por unos pocos metros de un puente. Esa furgoneta pasa por un puente de tablones igual que por ahí. No hay camiones cargados hasta las trancas de equipamiento, ni tanques ni nada parecido, y no creo que se atrevan.


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Seguro que tampoco has visto los agujeros e incluso puede que hayas visto unos circulos con pavimento de otro color, casi como ... parcheados ...



Los varios puentes son atacados casi a diario, para mantenerlos bajo mínimos. El objetivo es debilitar la cabeza de puente, cada litro de combustible, munición y víveres que no llega. Es un paso hacia el colapso de ese frente.

Los útlimos días se han centrado en atacar los almacenes que hay en la parte oriental del rio para hacer el útlimo tramo


Esto es de ayer y ya no es tan fácil de reparar


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## atardecer14 (25 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> En ese vídeo, que no se sabe de cuando es, lo que se ve es una furgonetilla tipo renault kangoo de unos 1000 kilos pasando por unos pocos metros de un puente. Esa furgoneta pasa por un puente de tablones igual que por ahí. No hay camiones cargados hasta las trancas de equipamiento, ni tanques ni nada parecido, y no creo que se atrevan.



No seas desconfiado, si dicen los ingenieros rusos que es seguro pasar, no hay problema.


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)

Aquí ya lo sabiamos. La industria armamentística rusa es un bluff









Las armas soviéticas que Rusia intenta vender como si fueran de vanguardia


Rusia está intentando vender misiles con tecnología de los años 80 como si fueran armas hipersónicas de nueva generación




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aquí ya lo sabiamos. La industria armamentística rusa es un bluff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es un bluff POR QUE NO ENTRA DE LLENO OTAN ?

POR QUE A CADA DIA QUE PASA GANAN KM EN UCRANIA ?

DURA HUMILIACIÓN PARA LA OTAN

PERO NO ES PEOR QUE LA DE LOS TIOS EN SANDALIAS Y CON AK 47 QUE SE FOLLARON A YANKILANDIA Y A SUS PUTILLAS


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Si es un bluff POR QUE NO ENTRA DE LLENO OTAN ?
> 
> POR QUE A CADA DIA QUE PASA GANAN KM EN UCRANIA ?
> 
> ...



Jajjajaj, joder, ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Si es un bluff POR QUE NO ENTRA DE LLENO OTAN ?
> 
> POR QUE A CADA DIA QUE PASA GANAN KM EN UCRANIA ?
> 
> ...



Deja de llorar anda. Y deja de tragarte la propaganda rusa.. Genera indigestiónes y produce retrasos mentales


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Jajjajaj, joder, ahora dilo sin llorar



VETE A MIRAR TOP GUN 2 QUE EN LAS PELI DE HOLLYWOOD SOIS LA OSTIA POR LO MENOS

POR QUE EN REALIDAD..............

SIGUES LLORANDO POR LOS TIOS EN SANDALIAS Y CON AK47 QUE VOS FOLLARON EL CULO A VOSOTROS Y A VUESTRAS PUTILLAS ?

LO REPITO ENTRAR EN GUERRA EN UCRANIA SI TENEIS HUEVOS

Los rusos van a dejar la parte pobre de Ucrania para europa de esto no tengais dudas


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aquí ya lo sabiamos. La industria armamentística rusa es un bluff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que he comentado varias veces. Rusia en 2022 fabrica armas con las prestaciones de las que hacia Alemania en 1944. Y sin que la esten machacando a bombardeos masivos como hacian con Alemania en 1944.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Os acordáis cuando los illuminati del foro decían que jamás tocarían Crimea. Qué ni podían ni se atreverían.
> 
> Si es que...



Y que sería motivo de guerra mundial con lanzamiento de “nukes”


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> VETE A MIRAR TOP GUN 2 QUE EN LAS PELI DE HOLLYWOOD SOIS LA OSTIA POR LO MENOS
> 
> POR QUE EN REALIDAD..............
> 
> ...



La parte pobre es la que estan arrasando los rusos. Y te explico por que es la parte pobre. Porque la estan arrasando.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> VETE A MIRAR TOP GUN 2 QUE EN LAS PELI DE HOLLYWOOD SOIS LA OSTIA POR LO MENOS
> 
> POR QUE EN REALIDAD..............
> 
> ...



Deja las dronjas anda


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Por tener misiles de los años 50 vos estan follando a base de bien. SEGUIR MANDANDO ARMAS QUE LOS MISISLES DE LOS AÑOS 50 SE FOLLAN LOS ALMACENES DONDE LOS GUARDAN

Y COMO ES QUE NO PODEIS INTERCEPTAR MISILES DE LOS AÑOS 50 ?

Teneis los mejores informes del espionaje NO SE POR QUE NO ENTRAN DE LLENO EN EL CONFLICTO RUSIA NO VA EMPLEAR ARMAS NUCELAR EN UCRANIA DEMASIADO CERCA DE RUSIA

NO SE A QUE ESPERA LA GRAN OTAN PARA FOLLARSE UN EJERCITO DE LOS AÑOS 50


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Deja las dronjas anda



No llores por favor. Me pone inconfortable verte llorar y rabiar


----------



## Aguilucho (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Si es un bluff POR QUE NO ENTRA DE LLENO OTAN ?
> 
> POR QUE A CADA DIA QUE PASA GANAN KM EN UCRANIA ?
> 
> ...



Pero si estás llorando!!!   

Venga, ahora te mandan un par de rublos por tus labores. Lástima que luego no te sirvan para nada porque nadie quiera cambiartelos por euros...


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Pero si estás llorando!!!
> 
> Venga, ahora te mandan un par de rublos por tus labores. Lástima que luego no te sirvan para nada porque nadie quiera cambiartelos por euros...



Que te pasa shur ?

ES LO DEL ANNIVERSARIO DE LOS TIOS EN SANDALIAS Y CON AK47 QUE VOS FOLLARON EL CULO A PELO A VOSOTROS Y A VUESTRAS PUTITAS ?

NO PASA NADA SHUR PODEIS LLAMAR AL 016 Y DENUNCIARLOS !!!


TE MOLESTA QUE RUSIA RECUPERE LAS ZONAS RICAS DE UCRANIA Y SE FOLLEN A LA OTAN Y UCRANIA AL MISMO TIEMPO ?


----------



## Aguilucho (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Que te pasa shur ?
> 
> ES LO DEL ANNIVERSARIO DE LOS TIOS EN SANDALIAS Y CON AK47 QUE VOS FOLLARON EL CULO A PELO A VOSOTROS Y A VUESTRAS PUTITAS ?
> 
> ...



Sigo llorando de rabia!!! Me encanta!!!


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Sigo llorando de rabia!!! Me encanta!!!



Llorando dices ?

si me estoy descojonando DESDE LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL YANKILANDIA NO HA GANADO NI UNA GUERRA

Y si Hitler no habia mandado a sus mejores tropas en el frente ruso, el desembarco en Normandia hubiera sido un fracasso total

resultado la victoria de la segunda guerra mundial no se debe a estados unidos

TE DEJO ESTE VIDEO QUE VOS TRAE BUENOS RECUERDOS


----------



## Aguilucho (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Llorando dices ?
> 
> si me estoy descojonando DESDE LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL YANKILANDIA NO HA GANADO NI UNA GUERRA
> 
> ...



Menuda vida tan miserable debes tener que no paras de postear basura... hale, a ignorados y así puedes seguir llorando pero no tengo que aguantarte!!


----------



## volador (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No llores por favor. Me pone inconfortable verte llorar y rabiar



“Me pone inconfortable” dice el tío,,,,, Jajaja


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No llores por favor. Me pone *inconfortable* verte llorar y rabiar




jojojojooooooooo

Peazo de bot ruso que no sabe ni hablar español


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## legal (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Llorando dices ?
> 
> si me estoy descojonando DESDE LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL YANKILANDIA NO HA GANADO NI UNA GUERRA
> 
> ...



Gracias por upear el hilo.


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Muchos folla otanistas llorando


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Llorando dices ?
> 
> si me estoy descojonando DESDE LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL YANKILANDIA NO HA GANADO NI UNA GUERRA
> 
> ...



Eres un tira flechas. Ale al ignore por boludo


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Ago 2022)

Otro caiman K-52 menos. Se supone que este helicoptero era el equivalente ruso al Apache americano.


----------



## Subprime (25 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo el mosqueo que pillaron los Chinos con la URSS, despues de la primera guerra del golfo, al darse cuenta que estos, le habian vendido su chatarra como wunderwaffen y ver, que Irak, armado con la mejor tecnologia sovietica, les duro a los aliados, una semana.


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)

Se ve la barbacoa (Makiivka, Donetes) pero hay que abrir la foto:


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Muchos folla otanistas llorando



Llorando de risa.


----------



## Subprime (25 Ago 2022)

Seis meses ha durado el ejercito ruso,


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Confieso que ni en mis sueños más húmedos pensaba que los ucranianos iban a frenar la embestida de cientos de miles de orcos ladrones, borrachos, violadores, armados hasta los dientes con elementos de la Guerra Fría.
Confieso que pensaba que lo único que podía hacer era sacar mi oxidado rosario y rezar por ellos con todas mis fuerzas esperando desde la distancia y con resignación las noticias de las matanzas masivas y violaciones que se iban seguro a producir a manos de estas bestias incivilizadas.

Pero contra todo pronóstico no fue así e incluso aporté mi granito de arena tanto económicamente como con mis modestos conocimientos en *** *** por donde increíblemente se comunicaban en abierto esta panda de borrachos.
Afortunadamente tenemos las comunicaciones con internet sin interrupciones tanto por red terráquea o satelial y gracias a esto se pudo organizar una Paco-Resistencia  MUY MUY e insisto... MUY efectiva a la sazón de inexistente y desinformante para los orcos HDLGP.
Jamás pensé que la sola visión de la bandera ucraniana me pusiese los pelos de punta además de la Española jurada personalmente por DOS veces.
Por mí sacaba bandera negra contra los orca YA!

Va por tí guapa! Cada lágrima tuya contará por miles de los orcos.
Slava Ukrainia!


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> #Turkish El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan dijo que, de acuerdo con el derecho internacional, #Crimea debe devolverse a #Ukraine .



Le doy like pero tener en cuenta de que el turco este se está forrando y jugando a varias bandas.


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Lo de los cereales que tanto lloraban europa y estados unidos que los paises pobres iban a morrir antes de que acabe el verano

resulta que solamente un buque fue a Africa

Se reconoce bien a los piratas y sus primos y el resto de putillas europeas


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

OJO OFENSIVA UCRANIANA EN KHERSON !!!


----------



## paconan (25 Ago 2022)

Brutalsky duda del atentado y de la muerte de Dugina


¿Qué tiene de malo la versión rusa de la muerte de Darya Dugina?

El Toyota Land Cruiser Prado 2021 que condujo la propagandista rusa Darya Dugina costó alrededor de 6 millones de rublos. ¡Uno puede comprar un estudio en Moscú con tanto dinero!
¿Qué agente del FBI que se precie se atrevería a hacerlo explotar? ¡Este no es un thriller de acción de Hollywood donde numerosos autos se incendian!






Arrastraron un viejo cacharro del depósito de chatarra. La carrocería del coche se pintó de blanco. En el interior se hizo una barbacoa para imitar las secuelas de una explosión.

¿Dónde está la matrícula? ¿Y los cristales rotos de las ventanas? ¿Por qué no puedes verlos en la foto? Y la pregunta más pertinente es ¿quién puede conducir el Toyota de Dugina ahora?







Una furgoneta entera de agentes del comité de investigación en la escena del crimen. No hay policías a la vista.

Pero... pero el comité de investigación es responsable de llevar a cabo investigaciones sobre las autoridades locales e investigar la mala conducta de la policía, no de hacer el trabajo duro de la policía. ¿Y no hay forenses con trajes blancos revisando el cadáver?

El Comité de Investigación responde únicamente ante el Presidente de Rusia. Qué tan conveniente.

Y el cuerpo quemado e irreconocible de Darya Dugina convenientemente metido en una bolsa de plástico negra. La ambulancia acaba de dejarlo en la carretera para que los lobos y los gusanos se lo engullan.

Hablando de autos.







El Mini Cooper que la sicario rubia Sra. Vovk-Shaban solía conducir hacia y desde Estonia y los alrededores de Moscú cazando a Darya Dugina ahora está a la venta en Ucrania listado por... el esposo de Shaban por 14.500 euros.

Vovk-Shaban debería haber devuelto el Mini Cooper a sus curadores del FSB después del final de la operación especial. En cambio, Natalya se quedó con él y lo condujo a Ucrania a través de Estonia y le pidió a su esposo que lo vendiera para ganar algo de dinero.






Hablando de cuerpos quemados más allá del reconocimiento. Aunque supuestamente parecía un miembro de la tripulación del tanque después de que el tanque fuera golpeado por una jabalina, Darya yacía en el ataúd abierto con la cara de ensueño intacta.





Debe ser el baño medicinal de especias.

Continua


----------



## paconan (25 Ago 2022)

Darya no fue enterrado en un ataúd cerrado como el ministro de emergencia y guardaespaldas del ex presidente que fue volado por los agentes del FSB hace un par de años, lo siento, esto debería decir: "estaba en un acantilado y un equipo de televisión estaba disparando". un documental y los camarógrafos dieron un paso atrás, tropezaron y el ministro del ministerio que responde a tales emergencias trató de alcanzar al camarógrafo y de alguna manera cayó detrás de él”.

¿Cómo tolera Putin un detalle de seguridad tan desafortunado?







En el funeral, la madre y el padre de la hija fallecida eran todo sonrisas contándole chistes divertidos al sacerdote sin un atuendo adecuado: apuesto a que es un agente del FSB.







Mientras tanto, el último crítico famoso de la operación militar especial que permaneció en Rusia, el ex alcalde de Yoburg (ciudad de mierda como residentes de Ekaterimburgo, una palabra demasiado larga para pronunciar como San Petersburgo, llama cariñosamente a su ciudad natal) Yevgeny Roisman.

La excusa para arrestarlo y enviarlo a un centro de detención en Moscú debido a su popularidad en Yoburg fue una tarjeta comercial de Igor Semashko, exjefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, supuestamente encontrada en un cajón de su escritorio en casa.

La dirección de correo electrónico que figura en la tarjeta comercial es un popular cliente de correo electrónico gratuito disponible para cualquier persona en Ucrania. Un hombre encargado de guardar secretos de estado inicia sesión en Gmail ucraniano para enviar correos electrónicos de alto secreto.







Cuando todo falle, simplemente suelde algunas barras de acero para hacer jaulas humanas para los combatientes de Azov capturados en Mariyupol.

El juicio espectáculo tendrá lugar en la casa de la Filarmónica. Toda una actuación con gran final predecible para entretener a los patriotas: pena capital, por primera vez en décadas.

¿Qué paso más en la degradación, las ejecuciones públicas?









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si te he pasado un enlace notas



Me parto con ese enlace a Telegram.
Esa carretera parece la de acceso a mi pueblo, demuéstralo.
Te recuerdo que este es un hilo serio.


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> OJO OFENSIVA UCRANIANA EN KHERSON !!!



El video ese en verdad es de Ugledar, por el sur del Donbass, pero pal caso, mas ucranianos muertos por el fascista juden de Zelensky


----------



## moncton (25 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



estos cigarros que se incendian por el cambio climatico...


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> OJO OFENSIVA UCRANIANA EN KHERSON !!!



"Hay que verlo en Telegram"  Hace ya tiempo que me di cuenta de que cuando alguien me dice que encontró determinada "información" en Telegram, en el 80% de los casos esa "información" es un invent como una casa.


----------



## keylargof (25 Ago 2022)

Arriba


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> "Hay que verlo en Telegram"  Hace ya tiempo que me di cuenta de que cuando alguien me dice que encontró determinada "información" en Telegram, en el 80% de los casos esa "información" es un invent como una casa.



Son tres soldados muertos, tres heroes ucranianos. Grabados desde diferentes distancias y con distintos angulos para que parezca que hay más. Yo ahí no veo una matanza ni mucho menos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (25 Ago 2022)

Seguro que esto tambien es parte del plan:

La cooperación entre Finlandia y Estonia convierte el Mar Báltico en un lago de la OTAN. – Galaxia Militar

Y un extra:

LOS VIEJOS ROCKEROS NUNCA MUEREN

Porque EEUU resucitó unos de los aviones más antiguos el A-10 vuelve a volar
Es uno de los aviones con diseño más raro y características más llamativas de la USAF, por ello, o pese a ello, se ha convertido en un arma insustituible de su ejército.

El A-10 Thunderbolt II es otro de esos mitos de la aviación militar que se resiste a ser jubilado. Fruto de la Guerra Fría, se diseñó específicamente para combatir una de las mayores amenazas que la Rusia soviética mantenía en Europa, sus cerca de 30.000 carros de combate estacionados a lo largo de las fronteras del Telón de Acero. Fue y sigue siendo un avión atípico en muchos sentidos, por su diseño y misiones. Iba a ser reemplazado primero por una versión de ataque del F-16, luego por el F-35, pero lejos de retirarse se va a modernizar para seguir en combate aunque hace ya mucho que cayó aquel Telón.

Allá por los años sesenta, en plena Guerra de Vietnam, la USAF (Fuerza Aérea) necesitaba un avión especializado en ataque a tierra y misiones CAS (Close Air Support) o de apoyo cercano, que fuera capaz de transportar una gran carga de armas. En aquellos años la US NAVY (la marina de guerra) operaba con aviones de ataque embarcados como el A-1 Skyraider, un mítico avión de hélice, así como el A-6 Intruder y el A-4 Skyhawk, ambos aviones de vida operativa tan prolongada que algunos A-4 aún hoy en día siguen en activo. La USAF, sin embargo, tenía que dedicar sus cazas polivalentes a este tipo de cometidos.

Terminado el conflicto vietnamita, el enemigo era la Unión Soviética y para las fuerzas americanas en Europa la gran amenaza pasó a ser el carro de combate, de los que el bloque comunista desplegó una inmensa fuerza a lo largo de sus fronteras. Para neutralizar esta masa de blindados en un terreno llano como el de Alemania se precisaba algo diferente y se desarrollaron armas específicas, entre ellas el A-10.
GAU-8 Avenger: la búsqueda del arma infalible

Pensando en la manera de destruir un carro de combate se vio que una de las más eficaces y baratas era recurrir al clásico cañón montado en un avión, concepto nada nuevo que ya alemanes y rusos probaron con éxito durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El cañón montado en un avión, aunque fuese de calibres pequeños, aportaba dos ventajas importantes: la primera es que podía impactar en el carro en sus superficies horizontales superiores, la parte con blindaje más fino al ser la menos expuesta a las armas contracarro. La segunda es que a la ya elevada velocidad de salida del proyectil se sumaba la propia velocidad del avión, con lo que el proyectil impactaba en el carro con mayor energía cinética. Ambos efectos hacían que ese proyectil penetrara con facilidad en el blindaje y causara un mayor daño. Ningún arma había entonces que convenciera a la USAF, por lo que se decidió diseñar un nuevo tipo de cañón, pensado para batir objetivos blindados, que fuera de tiro muy rápido (a mayor cadencia más proyectiles se colocan en el mismo sitio), con alta velocidad inicial de salida de proyectiles (a mayor velocidad más energía) y con alta capacidad de penetración. Así nació el cañón A/A 49E-6, que finalmente se denominó GAU-8 Avenger.
Para conseguir una elevada cadencia de tiro se buscó desde el inicio un nuevo tipo de cañón que poco antes se había introducido para los aviones norteamericanos, el cañón rotatorio o “gatling”. Este tipo de arma (un invento del siglo XIX) consiste en una recámara a la que se le acopla un conjunto de varios tubos que van girando. Con esto se consigue que cada disparo se haga con uno de los tubos de manera alternativa. Frente a la obvia complejidad mecánica, se logra un menor calentamiento y por consiguiente una mayor cadencia de tiro. Se utilizó en el GAU-8 la experiencia que ya se tenía con el cañón M-61 Vulcan de 20 mm y seis tubos, que ya poco antes había empezado a dotar a los aviones norteamericanos.
Proyectiles de uranio: velocidad y peso.

Buscando una superior penetración se vio que el cañón de 20 mm podía resultar escaso y se fue a un calibre superior, 30 mm, creando un arma de 7 tubos accionada por un motor eléctrico y consiguiendo una increíble cadencia de tiro de hasta 4.200 dpp (disparos por minuto), lo que significa que el arma, en una corta ráfaga de tan solo dos segundos, ha colocado 140 proyectiles sobre el blanco. Sin embargo se vio que tampoco era necesaria tanta cadencia, así que seleccionaron un modo normal de 'baja cadencia' (2.100 dpp) y como máximo ráfagas de uno o dos segundos, optimizando el uso de la munición.

La velocidad de salida de los proyectiles es de 1.010 m/s (3.636 km/h) y tiene un alcance letal de 1.200 m. Pero esto no era suficiente y para hacer el proyectil más preciso y con mayor peso, lo que implica mayor energía en el impacto, no se utilizó plomo sino uranio empobrecido. El uranio empobrecido es aquel que contiene una fracción de isótopo U-235 (el empleado en reactores y armas nucleares) inferior a la del uranio natural (0,71%) y se trata de un residuo del proceso de enriquecimiento de uranio utilizado como combustible nuclear.
No es un material radioactivo (menos que el uranio natural) y su gran ventaja es que su densidad es muy elevada, 19 kg/l (la del plomo es de “tan solo” 11,4 kg/l). Así, los proyectiles del GAU-8 tienen unas dimensiones que asombran, casi 30 cm, pero proporcionalmente un gran peso, con 700 gramos cada proyectil completo. Como consecuencia de la velocidad de salida, cadencia de tiro y peso del proyectil, el GAU-8 tiene una precisión enorme, con una mínima dispersión de sus proyectiles al impactar en el blanco, que se traduce en que el 80% de los disparos entran en un círculo de tan solo 12 metros de diámetro. El efecto es devastador, pues en una ráfaga de tan solo un segundo a baja cadencia, se garantiza que el avión hace blanco con entre 12 y 15 proyectiles a un objetivo del tamaño de un carro de combate ruso. Por último, una consecuencia adicional del empleo del uranio empobrecido es su característica pirofórica, es decir, se inflama espontáneamente a los 600 grados, lo que hace que el propio proyectil cause un incendio en el interior del carro tras penetrar el blindaje.
Un avión creado alrededor de un cañón
“Érase un avión a un cañón pegado”. Es probable que fuera lo que Francisco de Quevedo hubiera dicho al contemplar el A-10, pues el diseño del avión corrió paralelo al del propio cañón y todo en el avión se fue diseñando para alojar en su interior tal armamento. Hasta el punto que el cañón y su sistema de munición, que mide más de 6 metros y pesa más de 1.800 kg (el 16% del peso de todo el avión), ocupa el eje central para evitar que los disparos perturben su línea de vuelo, quedando el tren delantero desplazado hacia el lado derecho. El disparo del cañón es tan potente que su rebufo llega a ralentizar el vuelo del A-10 produciendo un efecto de freno, a la vez que sus gases restan visibilidad durante sus cortas ráfagas. Por otro lado su capacidad de carga de armas es prodigiosa. Dispone de 11 puntos de anclaje para todo tipo de bombas y misiles hasta un peso máximo que ronda las siete toneladas. Además de estar diseñado alrededor del cañón, el A-10 se construyó para soportar un enorme daño y seguir volando. Como su papel era precisamente atacar a carros de combate, lo que obliga a realizar maniobras a baja cota y baja velocidad en un campo de batalla muy hostil, se dio por hecho que recibiría impactos de todo tipo de armas y misiles. Por eso su estructura es una de las más robustas diseñadas en aviación militar, con depósitos de combustible protegidos y autosellantes, sistemas de vuelo redundantes y superficies de control sobredimensionadas.

También dispone de blindaje en las partes más sensibles como la cabina del piloto, sistemas críticos y contenedor de munición del cañón. La extraña disposición de sus dos turbinas en el exterior del fuselaje tampoco es casual y se debe a que, si una de ellas es alcanzada por un misil, la otra puede seguir funcionando y devolver el avión a casa. Lo mismo se puede decir de su cola con doble deriva, hecha así para poder volar con tan solo una de ellas. Su capacidad de aguantar castigo es tal que tan solo se han perdido en combate cinco de los más de setecientos A-10 construidos, pese a que en algunos conflictos, como el del Golfo, se utilizaron continuamente. Cuatro aparatos se perdieron precisamente en esa guerra, todos por impacto de misiles tierra – aire y otro se perdió durante la invasión de Irak, pero hay fotografías e imágenes de aparatos A-10 que volvieron a su base con el fuselaje destrozado por el fuego enemigo y que pudieron ser recuperados y devueltos al servicio. Por su cometido tan específico no ha sido nunca un avión de altas prestaciones, no hacía falta. Por ello es subsónico con una velocidad máxima de unos 800 km/h, velocidad de crucero de 560 km/h y en ataques alrededor de los 300 km/h. Por este motivo, cuando se empezó a introducir, ningún piloto quería volar con él. Era más divertido pilotar un F-16 o un F-15, aunque todo cambió a medida que lo fueron probando, siendo luego muy apreciado por sus pilotos cuando comprobaban su alta maniobrabilidad a baja cota y las maniobras de ataque en parejas.
Modernización para seguir en activo.

Es un avión tan especializado que apenas se han producido versiones diferentes, tan solo modernizaciones para dotarle de mejores equipos y sistemas, por lo que los A-10 que siguen volando son prácticamente idénticos a los primeros. La principal mejora recibida fue la incorporación del programa PEM (Precision Engagement Modification) que llevó a toda la flota al estándar A-10C y que incluía un nuevo computador de vuelo, cabina 'glass-cockpit' cambiando instrumental analógico por pantallas multifunción, 'pod' de designación 'Litening' que sirve para localizar y designar objetivos, similar al que llevan los Harrier españoles, sistema para cooperar con tropas en tierra ROVER (Remotely Operated Video Enhanced Receiver), que también usan nuestros Harrier, así como integración de todo tipo de armamento aire tierra.
Tras haberse barajado su retiro con la aparición del F-35, la gran capacidad operativa y destructiva del avión, sobre todo en escenarios de guerra asimétrica, ha hecho que el Pentágono reconsidere su baja tras más de 40 años en servicio. Ahora se le van a incorporar nuevas mejoras a la flota de 281 aviones que aún siguen en servicio.

Estas mejoras incluyen un designador avanzado “HObIT” (Hybrid Optical-based Inertial Tracker) montado en el casco del piloto, integración de las nuevas bombas GBU-39 Small Diameter Bomb (SDB) para minimizar daños colaterales, introducción de una nueva gran pantalla central multifunción, integración del sistema de comunicación Link-16, que permite enlace en tiempo real con otros aviones, buques y sistemas en tierra y por último un “pod” con un pequeño radar de apertura sintética. Con todo esto el A-10 Thunderbolt II o 'Warthog', como es conocido por los pilotos, seguirá en activo como mínimo hasta 2030.

El Confidencial
Por Juanjo Fernández


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (25 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Le doy like pero tener en cuenta de que el turco este se está forrando y jugando a varias bandas.



El sabra lo que hace. El karma es muy cabron, como Ukrania consiga arreglar la operacion especial, Turquia valdra cero estrategicamente, y los judios iran a desmontarla...


----------



## Trovador (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El video ese en verdad es de Ugledar, por el sur del Donbass, pero pal caso, mas ucranianos muertos por el fascista juden de Zelensky



No, eso es gracias al hijo de la gran puta de tu amado Putin...al que por cierto te asemejas mucho en lo de hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Ago 2022)

Incendios fuera de control en Mariupol, no pueden hacer nada por estar la ciudad sin agua.


----------



## atardecer14 (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> VETE A MIRAR TOP GUN 2 QUE EN LAS PELI DE HOLLYWOOD SOIS LA OSTIA POR LO MENOS
> 
> POR QUE EN REALIDAD..............
> 
> ...



La rica cuál es, la que está totalmente destruida?


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

atardecer14 dijo:


> La rica cuál es, la que está totalmente destruida?



La que tiene materias primas por explotar y en buenas cantidades

a Europa nos dejaran los nazis que sobrevivan


----------



## atardecer14 (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> La que tiene materias primas por explotar y en buenas cantidades
> 
> a Europa nos dejaran los nazis que sobrevivan



Ah, entonces la invasión ha sido para robar las materias primas? Yo creía que era para salvar a los ucranianos de los nazis.


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

atardecer14 dijo:


> Ah, entonces la invasión ha sido para robar las materias primas? Yo creía que era para salvar a los ucranianos de los nazis.



Hombre si Ucrania no hubiera matado a más de 8000 personas en el Donbass desde 2014 hasta hoy en dia. Hubiera ayudado mucho a evitar la liberación de las victimas de Kiev y de Estados Unidos

Ya lo se que vos jode

Es lo que pasa cuando te limpias el culo con los acuerdos de Minks, y que encima estás dispuesto a dar albergue a varias bases militares yanke, y que estos puedan traer misiles con ogivas nucelar

Rusia o China deberia de tener bases militares en Mexico, y con algunos misiles nucelares apuntando la casa blanca a ver que iba a pasar


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (25 Ago 2022)

el puente


----------



## esNecesario (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso es lo que dice de cara a la opinion publica para justificar el dinero donado, pero de estrangis les deben de estar dando de todo a los ucranianos.. aveces en algún video o foto aparece algún armamento o vehículo que no me suena que se haya hecho público anteriormente de alguna donación
> 
> De todas formas me quedo con el montante que se ha donado, creo que los usanos quieren ver a los rusos doblar la rodilla, los ven debiles y curioso que se vuelve a repetir la historia otra vez.. lo vimos en Vietnam cuando los rusos no pusieron tropas y pusieron material y dinero para doblegar a los usanos, lo vimos en Afganistán cuando los usanos metieron pasta para doblegar a los rusos y ahora se vuelve a repetir la historia




En Vietnam los ruskis no pusieron tropas pero pusieron pilotos rusos. Eso va ha haber que hacerlo en Ucrania si la OTAN quiere enviarles cazas (por lo que se tarda en adiestrar..., y quizás a Ucrania le falten algunos pilotos).

Si eso pasa, los putincels dirán todo indignados y con su típica subnormalidad que eso es casus belli, y que Rusia está luchando contra toda la OTAN. jejeje


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No, eso es gracias al hijo de la gran puta de tu amado Putin...al que por cierto te asemejas mucho en lo de hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

EN KHERSON VAYA PERDIDA DE TERRITORIO


----------



## terro6666 (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> OJO OFENSIVA UCRANIANA EN KHERSON !!!



Masacre de tres, amazing.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Masacre de tres, amazing.



Y encima pone el mapa mal...


----------



## terro6666 (25 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y encima pone el mapa mal...



Este es el Panchito sustituto de neutri y macflury, los dos se han ido de vacaciones al altiplano a gastarse los rublos, dale un poco de vidilla hasta que se coja.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Otro caiman K-52 menos. Se supone que este helicoptero era el equivalente ruso al Apache americano.


----------



## UNKAS (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> EN KHERSON VAYA PERDIDA DE TERRITORIO




Mientras, en Rostov no dan abasto enterrando combatientes desrusificados en Ucrania. Y eso que hasta ahora Ucrania sólo se defiende.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aquí ya lo sabiamos. La industria armamentística rusa es un bluff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os acordáis de los torpedos supercavitantes? al parecer lo equipan actualmente todos los submarinos rusos?  ya en el 2018.

Los submarinos rusos están equipados con torpedos supercavitantes mortales que la Marina de los Estados Unidos no puede igualar o alcanzar

https://es.topwar.ru/138581-dalnohodnye-torpedy-65-76-i-65-76a.html


----------



## uberales (25 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Seis meses ha durado el ejercito ruso,



No es la cantidad total de soldados de ese ejército?


----------



## keylargof (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Si es un bluff POR QUE NO ENTRA DE LLENO OTAN ?
> 
> POR QUE A CADA DIA QUE PASA GANAN KM EN UCRANIA ?
> 
> ...


----------



## keylargof (25 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No llores por favor. Me pone inconfortable verte llorar y rabiar


----------



## −carrancas (25 Ago 2022)

Arriba!


----------



## pep007 (25 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Los rusos estan a la altura de sus foreros...


----------



## duncan (25 Ago 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse:


----------



## ELVR (25 Ago 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Los rusos estan a la altura de sus foreros...



Intentemos ser _hovgetibos_, desconocemos los niveles de estrés y cansancio que pueda sufrir el conductor (y el resto de la tripulación) La visibilidad, ya de por sí escasa, que tengan entre tanto polvo e incluso el tipo de órdenes que hayan recibido.

En cambio los forerusos simplemente están calentando con su culo una silla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No es la cantidad total de soldados de ese ejército?



pero hay que armarlos,darles uniformes,,,armamento 5 cargadores de ak...3 granadas,,cascos..etc... muchos seran oficinistas picateclas


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener huevos...


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Orcos intentan reforzar su posición, ucros los rechazan y salen por piernas con pérdidas.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Obituario rusky:


----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Es increíble la cantidad de oficiales que cascan en las tierras de Ucrania.
Me canso.


----------



## asakopako (25 Ago 2022)

parece que han decidido mandarnos al forero pechugaaaas. de estilo zafio, directamente de los sótanos de caracas


----------



## Subprime (25 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No es la cantidad total de soldados de ese ejército?



bajo mi humilde opinion te respondo con una pregunta ¿porque necesitan ahora 137000 hombres mas? ¿Cubrir bajas quizas?


----------



## uberales (25 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero hay que armarlos,darles uniformes,,,armamento 5 cargadores de ak...3 granadas,,cascos..etc... muchos seran oficinistas picateclas



Me refiero que si es ese número es coger a todo militar... Dejando aún más indefensa otras fronteras, sin menospreciar lo que dices


----------



## Radiopatio (25 Ago 2022)

Momentos estelares 'nukones' en la TV estatal rusa.

Un programa hecho expresamente para embrutecer a la población. Destruir países, hacerlos desaparecer. El odio se centra en Ucrania, países bálticos, Polonia, Reino Unido y EEUU; pero podrían extender la lista de 'nukeables'.

Erdogan dijo que Crimea es ucraniana, pero no van a hablar de nukear Turquía, porque saben que Erdogan vendría personalmente al Kremlin para correrle de collejas a Putin por todo el pasillo.


----------



## Visrul (25 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Erdogan dijo que Crimea es ucraniana, pero no van a hablar de nukear Turquía, porque saben que Erdogan vendría personalmente al Kremlin para correrle de collejas a Putin por todo el pasillo.


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Que duro debe ser FOLLA OTANISTA Y FOLLA YANKILANDIA

Y VER DIA TRAS DIA RUSIA GANANDO TERRITORIO UCRANIANO

QUE DURO........ BUENO POR LO MENOS VOS RECONFORTAIS PONIENDO FOTOS DE SOLDADOS MUERTOS



Darle más animo a vuestros nazis que me temo que van a cabar cómo los de la segunda guerra mundial. Otro fiasco de Yankilandia y de la otan, pero ya estais acostumbrados a estos fracasos


----------



## hyugaa (25 Ago 2022)

Que raro soldado ucrnaniano que no quiere ir al matadero por qué ?


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

Arriba arriba arriba iré


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Que duro debe ser FOLLA OTANISTA Y FOLLA YANKILANDIA
> 
> Y VER DIA TRAS DIA RUSIA GANANDO TERRITORIO UCRANIANO
> 
> ...



Han llegado ya a Jarkov?


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Ago 2022)

Protección personal rusa de ciencia ficción, propia de un cyborg. El futuro es hoy en rusia.


----------



## España1 (26 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quien almacena explosivos en la central? lleno de camiones militares en el video filtrado, pues eso.
> De las amenazas con la hambruna a las amenazas con causar un desastre radiactivo.
> He flipado bastante con que al abrirte una cuenta en españa te piden declarar que no eres ciudadano de EEUU pero al parecer no hay problema si tienes ciudadania en algun shithole tipo rusia.



Lo cualo?

Te piden declarar si eres ciudadano de USA o residente aquí para que no defraudes al IRS. Si USA se entera de que nos ayuda algún banco a defraudar les cierran.
Se hace el modelo correspondiente FATCA el que sea y a correr


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Ago 2022)

Prensa rusa. Qué objetivos habrán alcanzado?

No se molestan en decir que los han interceptado.









ВФУ выпустили 10 ракет из РСЗО HIMARS по Стаханову в ЛНР


Вооруженные формирования Украины (ВФУ) обстреляли населенный пункт Стаханов Луганской Народной Республики (ЛНР) из реактивных систем залпового огня (РСЗО) HIMARS, произведенных в США. Об этом 26 августа сообщили в Telegram-канале представительства ЛНР в Совместном центре по контролю и...




iz.ru






"*VFU disparó 10 misiles desde el HIMARS MLRS a Stakhanov en el LPR

*
Las formaciones armadas de Ucrania (VFU) dispararon contra el asentamiento de *Stakhanov* de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS (MLRS) fabricados en los EE . UU . Así lo informó el 26 de agosto en el canal Telegram de la oficina de representación de la LPR en el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación del Régimen de Cese al Fuego (JCCC).


Interrupción nuclear: lo que amenaza el bombardeo de la VFU de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya
Como resultado de otro ataque, la línea de alto voltaje de Kakhovskaya resultó dañada.
“El bombardeo se registró desde el lado de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania: 04:30 a.m. Stakhanov con el uso de HIMARS MLRS (10 misiles)”, dice el informe.

La oficina de representación de la LPR en la JCCC agregó que se está precisando información sobre las víctimas del bombardeo.


----------



## ELVR (26 Ago 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Momentos estelares 'nukones' en la TV estatal rusa.
> 
> Un programa hecho expresamente para embrutecer a la población. Destruir países, hacerlos desaparecer. El odio se centra en Ucrania, países bálticos, Polonia, Reino Unido y EEUU; pero podrían extender la lista de 'nukeables'.
> 
> Erdogan dijo que Crimea es ucraniana, pero no van a hablar de nukear Turquía, porque saben que Erdogan vendría personalmente al Kremlin para correrle de collejas a Putin por todo el pasillo.



Mientrastanto 









Una cuarta parte de los rusos ya no ve la televisión, revela un estudio


Canales de televisión como Russia 1 y NT TV emiten un bucle de programas de propaganda que los ciudadanos se niegan a ver




es-us.vida-estilo.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)

El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra confía en que Rusia es responsable de los ataques cinéticos en y alrededor de la planta de energía nuclear capturada de Zaporizhzhia, aunque está tratando de culpar a Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)

Se incrementan las bajas rusas... tiene pinta de ofensivas o contraofensivas importantes


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (26 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Protección personal rusa de ciencia ficción, propia de un cyborg. El futuro es hoy en rusia.









El kevlar se salía de presupuesto. Y además de lo pesado e incómodo que debe ser porque no está segmentado protegerá de fragmentos y a lo mejor balas de pistola como mucho.


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Veamos... las típicas obsesiones de nuestro neutri: esfinter dilatado, maricones, dar por culo...
> 
> ...ah! y las vacunas.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo la culpa que te guste que Zelensky y Biden te den por el culo, ese es tu problema  . Putin te enseñaría lo que es empotrar a una rusa, pero si te gustan más los rabos, es una decisión personal tuya. La vacuna del mono tiene esa finalidad hacer que se vuelvan homosexuales el máximo numero de gente que se vacune, las estadísticas dicen que los homosexuales quieren tener menos hijos que los heterosexuales, la finalidad es despoblar, sea con guerras o vacunas.


----------



## volador (26 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Protección personal rusa de ciencia ficción, propia de un cyborg. El futuro es hoy en rusia.



A lo mejor no te mata la bala pero seguro que pillas el tétano


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)

Otra base rusa destruida en Kadiivka ocupada, Óblast de Luhansk

Supuestamente, un ataque ucraniano de anoche destruyó el hotel Donbas en Kadiivka, utilizado por las fuerzas rusas como cuartel general/cuartel.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa que te guste que Zelensky y Biden te den por el culo, ese es tu problema  . Putin te enseñaría lo que es empotrar a una rusa, pero si te gustan más los rabos, es una decisión personal tuya. La vacuna del mono tiene esa finalidad hacer que se vuelvan homosexuales el máximo numero de gente que se vacune, las estadísticas dicen que los homosexuales quieren tener menos hijos que los heterosexuales, la finalidad es despoblar, sea con guerras o vacunas.



Ya has vuelto de vacaciones?, joder que rápido o es que te habías cogido algún día de asuntos propios porqué la llama iba a partir?


----------



## terro6666 (26 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa que te guste que Zelensky y Biden te den por el culo, ese es tu problema  . Putin te enseñaría lo que es empotrar a una rusa, pero si te gustan más los rabos, es una decisión personal tuya. La vacuna del mono tiene esa finalidad hacer que se vuelvan homosexuales el máximo numero de gente que se vacune, las estadísticas dicen que los homosexuales quieren tener menos hijos que los heterosexuales, la finalidad es despoblar, sea con guerras o vacunas.



Los homosexuales no pueden tener hijos anormal.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)

John Sweeney: "Putin se ha autoenvenenado sin saberlo con esteroides"


Para el reconocido periodista, el responsable del Kremlin se ha convertido en casi una obsesión. Cubre la guerra de Ucrania sin ningún medio detrás, pero su pódcast 'Taking on Putin' se ha convertido en uno de los más destacados




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

Todo el mundo tratando, ya a los putinejos como apestados


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya has vuelto de vacaciones?, joder que rápido o es que te habías cogido algún día de asuntos propios porqué la llama iba a partir?



Tu también eres maricón? joder como está el foro  otaneros = maricones, Si has dejado tu novia porque te gustan más los rabos por efectos secundarios de Pfizer , dile que aquí tiene un empotrador proruso no vacunado


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los homosexuales no pueden tener hijos anormal.



A ver si lees, ningún homosexual pueden tener hijos de forma natural. Solo se tienen hijos si follas, eso se hace hombres con mujeres, los homosexuales hombres se dan por culo y las mujeres hacen tortillas. Lo natural nunca cambiará, no quieras ser más sabio que la naturaleza porque perderás.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Protección personal rusa de ciencia ficción, propia de un cyborg. El futuro es hoy en rusia.



Estos chalecos de titanio y nitrógeno líquido solidificado son lo último. Y no penséis que están desconchados, son así aposta. El óxido de titanio así se te mete en la sangre convirtiendo al soldado en un semi-cyborg hipersónico, que puede llegar a robar 10 lavadoras por minuto.


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (26 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu también eres maricón? joder como está el foro  otaneros = maricones, Si has dejado tu novia porque te gustan más los rabos por efectos secundarios de Pfizer , dile que aquí tiene un empotrador proruso no vacunado



Dirás un Panchito tiraflechas a sueldo del kremlim


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hrodrich (26 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## duncan (26 Ago 2022)

Yago a lo suyo:


----------



## hyugaa (26 Ago 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Han llegado ya a Jarkov?



Habeis recuperado 0,5% del terreno perdido ?


----------



## Pat (26 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu también eres maricón? joder como está el foro  otaneros = maricones, Si has dejado tu novia porque te gustan más los rabos por efectos secundarios de Pfizer , dile que aquí tiene un empotrador proruso no vacunado





neutral295 dijo:


> A ver si lees, ningún homosexual pueden tener hijos de forma natural. Solo se tienen hijos si follas, eso se hace hombres con mujeres, los homosexuales hombres de dan por culo y las mujeres hacen tortillas. Lo natural nunca cambiará, no quieras ser más sabio que la naturaleza porque perderás.




Siempre Hablas de “Gays” “Maricones” y “Culos” como insulto, tenías una fijación arrollador con los gays…. Los únicos quien yo conozco asi son en una 99.99% homosexuales reprimidos.

Los heterosexuales de verdad no les importa lo mas mínimo la orientación sexual de la gente.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Joder, sale corriendo y suelta hasta el fusil en el suelo.
¿Así es como dicen que van a "desnazificar" estos nada?


----------



## ELVR (26 Ago 2022)

Puede parecer una noticia más entre tanto Himars dando la hora pero a la larga tendrá importantes repercusiones, especialmente para la economía de Ucrania:


----------



## terro6666 (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Siempre Hablas de “Gays” “Maricones” y “Culos” como insulto, tenías una fijación arrollador con los gays…. Los únicos quien yo conozco asi son en una 99.99% homosexuales reprimidos.
> 
> Los heterosexuales de verdad no les importa lo mas mínimo la orientación sexual de la gente.



Neutri viene de un secarral de Atacama, allí solo habían viejas y llamas, cuando por fin pudo viajar a Quito gracias a una ONG financiada por Putin , la educación que recibió fue occidental, para el los maricones son lo peor, aunque el no sabe el porque, ya que follar con animales no cuenta como que has follao, de ahí que aún no sepa si le va la marcha , seguramente se haga pajas con la foto de Putin , pero sin mariconadas.


----------



## Spieluhr (26 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa que te guste que Zelensky y Biden te den por el culo, ese es tu problema  . Putin te enseñaría lo que es empotrar a una rusa, pero si te gustan más los rabos, es una decisión personal tuya. La vacuna del mono tiene esa finalidad hacer que se vuelvan homosexuales el máximo numero de gente que se vacune, las estadísticas dicen que los homosexuales quieren tener menos hijos que los heterosexuales, la finalidad es despoblar, sea con guerras o vacunas.



Así me gusta neutri, que vayas upeando el hilo de vez en cuando y con mayor variedad en las obsesiones que carrancacas. Bueno... no...

én realidad él tiene lo de los Himars y tú la obsesión anal y las vacunas.

Pero bueno, gracias por subir el hilo. ¡Ese es el espíritu!


----------



## uberales (26 Ago 2022)

Creo que hoy deberíamos dar las gracias a los prorrusiros del foro que hacen upear este hilo, haciendo posible una demostración de oposición al chincheteado suyo. GRACIAS. Gracias por hacer que se vea este hilo con información y no lamefaleo a Putin, Dugin, Shoigu, etc.


----------



## moncton (26 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Buena mascletá


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

Aqui podemos ver como el colaborador ruso Layshev Askyar , viaja al futuro como Marty Mcfly,


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

Tanque Ruso hace Pum por un cigarro javelin mal apagado


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

despues del ataque al puente de la central hidroelectrica de Kakhovskaya


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

Ataque con colillas de 155mm en posiciones rusas


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

*Putin reconoce "muchos problemas" en la industria aeronáutica rusa*
La aerolínea rusa, *Aeroflot*, ha anunciado este viernes la compra de 323 aviones de fabricación rusa para renovar su flota ante la *imposibilidad de adquirir aparatos y piezas de repuesto *occidentales debido a las *sanciones *impuestas por la campaña militar rusa en *Ucrania*.

Putin *ha admitido que hay "muchos problemas" en la industria*, pero que el Gobierno intenta ayudar a todas las aerolíneas, especialmente al líder del sector.

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia quema 10 millones de euros en gas cada día porque no puede venderlo a causa de las sanciones


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

*Rusia quema 10 millones de euros en gas cada día porque no puede venderlo a causa de las sanciones*
Con los costes de la energía disparados en toda Europa, Rusia está quemando grandes cantidades de gas natural, según informa la BBC. En un planta ubicada cerca de la frontera con *Finlandia*, Rusia estaría quemando alrededor de 10 millones de euros de gas al día, que habría estado destinado a su venta en *Alemania*.

El embajador de Alemania en Reino Unido atribuye la quema de gas a que *Rusia* "no podía venderlo". Un informe de *Rystad Energy* revela que en la planta rusa se están quemando unos 4,34 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al día.

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia quema 10 millones de euros en gas cada día porque no puede venderlo a causa de las sanciones


----------



## Trovador (26 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> despues del ataque al puente de la central hidroelectrica de Kakhovskaya



Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.

Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.


----------



## MAUSER (26 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Ataque con colillas de 155mm en posiciones rusas



Eso parece más un mortero, que un 155


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Pues es bastante bueno, se aproxima y mucho a lo que hay.


----------



## tucco (26 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.
> 
> Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.



No se les había perdido nada en Ucrania. Es lo que tiene alistarse en un ejército invasor y genocida, pero sobre todo, incompetente y obsoleto. Pena ninguna.


----------



## moncton (26 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Aqui podemos ver como el colaborador ruso Layshev Askyar , viaja al futuro como Marty Mcfly,



Fumar mata...


----------



## moncton (26 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.
> 
> Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.



Better luck next life

Que se jodan por rusos

Cuando robaban lavadoras y violaban niñas ucranianas de 9 años no se quejaban

En teoria son todos soldados profesionales así que ajo y agua

Y ahora por lo menos sus padres se podrán comprar un lada nuevecito, el que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (26 Ago 2022)

Un pequeño off topic. Bombardero furtivo lanzando misil de crucero furtivo...

Estados Unidos desvela una prueba secreta de un misil de crucero de largo alcance. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

> Loignorito dijo:
> O sea, que los ingleses aportan imágenes de satélite de vehículos rusos 'protegiéndose' con la central, pero Zelensky dice que la atacan ellos mismos y que han reparado los cables ¿no será que los vehículos blindados están ahí para proteger la central y el control sobre esta? desde luego Boris/May y Zelensky tienen que mejorar su línea de comunicación.
> 
> ¡Pero qué vergüenza ajena me está dando todo esto ya!



ya no son las típicas mentiras de propaganda de los bandos de las guerras sino incoherencias inexplicables igual que con el coronavirus.

De ser cierta esta guerra y antes de que Rusia se desvelase como un estado enemigo decidido a destruir Ucrania y matar a miles de personas inocentes hasta su rendición ...
¿ qué hizo antes de llegar a las armas ?

lo más interesante de todo esto es ...

¿ qué están haciendo los enemigos de España para destruirnos sin necesidad de bombas ?

Si los judíos que invadieron palestina quisieran deshacerse de sus enemigos, solo tendrían que imponer el feminismo y todas las leyes distópicas destructoras de las familias que hay en España, pero al parecer los palestinos son más despiertos e inteligentes que los españoles y han entendido la jugada.
Deberían alegrarse de que los judíos hayan ido a invertir en su tierra y a pagarles las pensiones !! no sé por qué se empeñan en tener 6 hijos por mujer en vez de un gato.






*Cómo el conflicto con Israel ha impulsado la natalidad palestina*
La edad promedio en la Franja de Gaza es de 17 años, una de las más bajas del mundo. Las familias de la zona tienen, por lo general, más de cinco hijos.
www.palestinalibre.org

"La razón inmediata es que la tasa de fertilidad es muy alta en Gaza, y ese ha sido el caso por mucho tiempo, entonces la pregunta real es ¿por qué las familias en Gaza tienen tantos hijos?", señaló a_ BBC Mundo_ Jon Pedersen, investigador del Instituto de Estudios Demográficos de Noruega, conocido como Fafo.

La tasa promedio de hijos por familia en Gaza es de 5,5, que es bastante alta incluso comparada con la de países vecinos: 3,3 en Jordania, 2,5 en Siria y 2,8 en Líbano. Esa tendencia se mantiene aún en el caso de mujeres con altos niveles de educación, lo cual es contrario a lo que sucede en todo el mundo.

*Las mujeres en la casa*

Un factor que contribuye a este alto número de hijos es que Gaza es también *el lugar del mundo donde menos mujeres trabajan. Apenas un 5 por ciento de las mujeres está incorporada en el mercado de trabajo*, según Pedersen.

"Es cierto que en los países árabes hay tradicionalmente una baja participación de la mujer en la fuerza laboral. Jordania, por ejemplo, tiene 16 por ciento, pero esto es más común. Gaza es realmente un caso extremo", explica.

Pese al conflicto con Israel, *las familias logran sobrevivir con un salario y las mujeres no tienen que luchar con la doble jornada. Así, con menos aspiraciones profesionales, la familia se convierte en el aspecto central de sus vidas.*


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

*200 paracaidistas rusos mueren tras volar Ucrania un hotel del Donbás que servía como base militar*
Unos 200 paracaidistas rusos han muerto en un ataque de las tropas ucranianas a una base militar rusa en la ciudad de *Kadiivka*, ha afirmado este viernes el jefe de la administración militar de *Lugansk*, *Serhiy Haidai*.

En un mensaje en Telegram que recoge la agencia Ukrinform, *Haidai *precisa que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas "volaron" el hotel *Donbás *en *Kadiivka*, donde estaban instalados los rusos desde 2014. "Fueron eliminados 200 paracaidistas rusos. Continuará...", ha agregado Haidai quien, sin embargo, no ha precisado cuándo fue el ataque.

Previamente, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas había cifrado en unas 46.250 las bajas entre las tropas rusas desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*, 400 en las últimas 24 horas. Informa Efe

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia quema 10 millones de euros en gas cada día porque no puede venderlo a causa de las sanciones


----------



## Subprime (26 Ago 2022)

Video sin censura del ataque al puente de la presa, ojo, sensibles


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Ago 2022)

Es un T-62 "modernizado", como lo de los "tejadillos antijávelin" ya se vio que no servía de mucho en las primeras semanas ni idea de si tiene que ver con eso o es simplemente un parasol


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Crimea se está quedando sin aviones orcos.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Ago 2022)

Ya es demasiado tarde para Rusia, ya ha agotado su última bala en el cartucho para Dominar Europa


Rusia tenía dos armas para dominar Europa. 1. El gas 2. El ejército El gas Admitámoslo, gran parte de Europa dependía el gas ruso. Herramienta que utiliza el gobierno ruso para extorsionar a los gobiernos soberanos que no se alineen con sus invasiones o planes políticos. Ciertamente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Es un T-62 "modernizado", como lo de los "tejadillos antijávelin" ya se vio que no servía de mucho en las primeras semanas ni idea de si tiene que ver con eso o es simplemente un parasol



El conductor además va fumando, no le auguro una larga carrera militar. Ni vital.


----------



## Aguilucho (26 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.
> 
> Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.



Eso en el sofá de su casa no les hubiera pasado. Si van a otro pais a matar a sus ciudadanos y violar niñas, pues pueden pasar estas cosas.

Mas estiercol para los girasoles!!

Pero mira el lado bueno, sus padres tendrán un Lada nuevo


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Aqui podemos ver como el colaborador ruso Layshev Askyar , viaja al futuro como Marty Mcfly,



Gasolina rusa de mala calidad y conductor fumador.
No falla.


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Ago 2022)

Ucraniano es atacado por orcos en Barcelona:




Orco negros apadrinados por la OTAN.
¡Pronto en vuestras costillas, otanistas hijos de puta subnormales!

Seguid apoyando este modelo de sociedad, mongolos recluidos en este hilo.


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (26 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Ucraniano es atacado por orcos en Barcelona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora sin llorar.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Interesante, tenemos la localización de las antenas de jamming para tratar de interferir las comunicaciones de Alta Frecuencia ucranianas.




Riostras de paracord y elementos radiantes, creo adivinar uno de banda ancha a la derecha que he marcado con flecha abajo. Los cuatro elementos telescópicos deben ser los apoyos para las antenas de hilo aunque se podría utilizar estos mastiles como elementos radiantes dando mejor resultado la primera configuración.


----------



## Limón (26 Ago 2022)

Arriba!


----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (26 Ago 2022)

Un millón de rusos han entrado en la UE por fronteras terrestres desde el inicio de la guerra


Frontex -servicio de control de fronteras- ha compartido esta estadística que se conoce cuando se han cumplido seis meses de guerra.




theobjective.com





No me cabe duda de que ese millón será compensado por todos los foreros prorusos de burbuja que tras la campaña de la embajada rusa de "gas barato y mujeres bellas" ya deben de estar haciendo las maletas para mudarse a Rusia.


----------



## tomcat ii (26 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Un millón de rusos han entrado en la UE por fronteras terrestres desde el inicio de la guerra
> 
> 
> Frontex -servicio de control de fronteras- ha compartido esta estadística que se conoce cuando se han cumplido seis meses de guerra.
> ...



Si comentan el dato es porque van a hacer algo al respecto. Me parece muy bien que vayan limitando la entrada de rusos a Europa, un terrio que tanto odian y desprecian.


----------



## volador (26 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Joder, sale corriendo y suelta hasta el fusil en el suelo.
> ¿Así es como dicen que van a "desnazificar" estos nada?



No sé qué tipo de municion utilizan, pero impacta a medio metro y no parece que haga mucho daño al pobre soldado.

Creo que una simple granada de mano es más letal


----------



## OBDC (26 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> No sé qué tipo de municion utilizan, pero impacta a medio metro y no parece que haga mucho daño al pobre soldado.
> 
> Creo que una simple granada de mano es más letal



El soldado está en un hoyo y el mortero revienta sobre el suelo por encima de él, tuvo muchísima suerte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## volador (26 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Joder, sale corriendo y suelta hasta el fusil en el suelo.
> ¿Así es como dicen que van a "desnazificar" estos nada?



No sé qué tipo de municion utilizan, pero impacta a medio metro y no parece que haga


Subprime dijo:


> Video sin censura del ataque al puente de la presa, ojo, sensibles



Quien se supone que graba el vídeo? Un militar Ruso? Ucranianos? Un civil que pasa por ahí?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> No sé qué tipo de municion utilizan, pero impacta a medio metro y no parece que haga
> 
> Quien se supone que graba el vídeo? Un militar Ruso? Ucranianos? Un civil que pasa por ahí?



El mismo dron que lo lanza..


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Es un T-62 "modernizado", como lo de los "tejadillos antijávelin" ya se vio que no servía de mucho en las primeras semanas ni idea de si tiene que ver con eso o es simplemente un parasol



Es un tanque eléctrico y va con paneles.


----------



## volador (27 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El soldado está en un hoyo y el mortero revienta sobre el suelo por encima de él, tuvo muchísima suerte.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Además de suerte me da que esas granadas caseras llevan poca chicha.
Se ve muy a menudo impactos muy cercanos a un metro o poco más y los soldados salen corriendo sin aparentemente mucho daños, alguno parece herido de vez en cuando y poco más.
Imagino qué estarán trabajando en municiones más contundentes porque estás salvo el daño psicólogo, poco más hacen


----------



## volador (27 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El mismo dron que lo lanza..



Me refiero al vídeo del puente con los restos humanos


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (27 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> Además de suerte me da que esas granadas caseras llevan poca chicha.
> Se ve muy a menudo impactos muy cercanos a un metro o poco más y los soldados salen corriendo sin aparentemente mucho daños, alguno parece herido de vez en cuando y poco más.
> Imagino qué estarán trabajando en municiones más contundentes porque estás salvo el daño psicólogo, poco más hacen



Espera a que veamos a los nuevos drones enviados por Taiwán que lanzan 8 o 10 proyectiles de mortero, pero de los grandes. Eso sí va a ser un circo


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Dirás un Panchito tiraflechas a sueldo del kremlim



Déjame a tu novia que la empotraré, sal del armario y dile que eres maricon por culpa de la vacuna Pfizer y Zelensky. 
Seguro que hago que se pase al bando de Putin


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Siempre Hablas de “Gays” “Maricones” y “Culos” como insulto, tenías una fijación arrollador con los gays…. Los únicos quien yo conozco asi son en una 99.99% homosexuales reprimidos.
> 
> Los heterosexuales de verdad no les importa lo mas mínimo la orientación sexual de la gente.



Pat, eres tonto, la homosexualidad aumenta por culpa de las vacunas ARN, y si te metes la del mono, tus posibilidades de ser un maricón son muy altas. Son vacunas experimentales, tontopollas, yo hablo de los maricones otaneros con desprecio. De los demás ha sido una equivocación de la naturaleza o provocado artificialmente con las vacunas, pero nunca haría nada malo contra ellos. Si todo el planeta fuera maricon la especie desaparecería. En el rio Ebro hay peces que han cambiado de sexo. ¿por qué no en humanos con las vacunas Arn? Los maricones no pueden procrear es una manera de despoblar el planeta de asalariados.
Esto es lo que dice internet, noticias del 2006, llevan unos cuantos años.

*Un estudio del CSIC asegura que hay ejemplares machos con ovarios. La causa es la presencia de sustancias similare. Peces que cambian de sexo debido a los productos químicos que se encuentran en el agua.*


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Así me gusta neutri, que vayas upeando el hilo de vez en cuando y con mayor variedad en las obsesiones que carrancacas. Bueno... no...
> 
> én realidad él tiene lo de los Himars y tú la obsesión anal y las vacunas.
> 
> Pero bueno, gracias por subir el hilo. ¡Ese es el espíritu!



La obsesión anal la tienes tú con ese amor que tienes a los maricones de Biden y Zelensky, lo mío es el empotrador y follador de Putin, y dejar preñada a las mujeres para asegurar el futuro de la especie humana. Vete con una ucraniana y que te haga un hombre, con tanto culo acabarás pillando el SIDA.  para que sirve un clitoris? cuantos culos has visto con clitoris?


----------



## terro6666 (27 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Déjame a tu novia que la empotraré, sal del armario y dile que eres maricon por culpa de la vacuna Pfizer y Zelensky.
> Seguro que hago que se pase al bando de Putin



Calla maricon reprimido, lo tienes todo, Machupichu, gay y feo de cojones, en serio crees que Putin te llevaría a follar blancas eslavas para aumentar la población? Para que quiere Putin mestizos de indiesitos por la puta Siberia, de alimento para Renos?
Anda y vuelve a tu tribu donde al menos allí eras alguien y te espera tu prima para casarte.


----------



## uberales (27 Ago 2022)

Upeo mañanero.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Calla maricon reprimido, lo tienes todo, Machupichu, gay y feo de cojones, en serio crees que Putin te llevaría a follar blancas eslavas para aumentar la población? Para que quiere Putin mestizos de indiesitos por la puta Siberia, de alimento para Renos?
> Anda y vuelve a tu tribu donde al menos allí eras alguien y te espera tu prima para casarte.



jaja, como te jode ser un maricón del culo, eres un gilipollas por vacunarte de Pfizer, tontopolla no te das cuenta que es una vacuna experimental? lo que estará haciendo el Arn en tu cuerpo, y cuando te pongas la del mono, ya serás un maricón total potanero  déjame a tu novia que seguro que contigo no se queda insatisfecha, eres tan tonto que seguro que le busca el clitoris en el ojete puto ignorante


----------



## keylargof (27 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.
> 
> Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.



Esos chavales orcos estarían de una pieza bebiendo vodka y esnifando pegamento si se hubieran quedado en su pocilga en la puta madre Rusia.

Ir a un país vecino a desplazar y matar a niños y mujeres aumenta mucho la probabilidad de que acabes chamuscado en trocitos.

A llorar a tu puta casa, mamarracho.


----------



## Subprime (27 Ago 2022)

Casi 2000 tanques


----------



## Subprime (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ELVR (27 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Un millón de rusos han entrado en la UE por fronteras terrestres desde el inicio de la guerra
> 
> 
> Frontex -servicio de control de fronteras- ha compartido esta estadística que se conoce cuando se han cumplido seis meses de guerra.
> ...



Ya decía yo que de vez en cuando veía gente, principalmente familias, hablando ruso especialmente cerca de cierto supermercado famoso por sus ofertas. Al principio pensé que serían refugiados ucranianos (algunos habrá) pero de ser así ya estaría TV3 dando la vara con los "rafuyiats"

Sí que había visto carteles en ruso en la Rambla Catalunya, pero parece que más de una familia rusa se ha comprado algún piso paco como plan B o (lo más probable) como inversión.

PD: hay que decir que la mayoría de las veces pasan desapercibidos y hasta que no te cruzas con ellos y loe oyes hablar no caes. Bueno, de vez en cuando ves algún niño especialmente rubito o una maruja, maruskha o como se diga, cara-pan. Ah! Y alguna nena con cara y tipito de modelo


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Ago 2022)

Pero hay avance o retroceso????????

Pero no decían que los rusos estaban avanzando por Nikolaev? 

Prensa Rusia.






*ВДВ остановили прорыв ВСУ на Николаевско-Криворожском направлении*
Российские десантники смогли остановить прорыв военных Украины на Николаевско-Криворожском направлении. Об этом сообщается на сайте Министерства обороны. о данным ведомства, силы мотопехотных подразделений при поддержке боевых машин пехоты Украины пытались прорваться на Николаевско-Криворожском...




m.lenta.ru


*"Las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas detuvieron el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2022)

chortina rusa explica la realidad economica de rusia


----------



## iases (27 Ago 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Joder....menuda carnicera. Trozos de cuerpos esparcidos.
> 
> Mientras tanto la retahila de hijos de puta que pululan por este foro contentisimos de ver morir así a chavales rusos de 20 años.



No te confundas, el que se alegra es Putin que los ha enviado allí para esto.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> No sé qué tipo de municion utilizan, pero impacta a medio metro y no parece que haga mucho daño al pobre soldado.
> 
> Creo que una simple granada de mano es más letal



Preguntale a un cazador, cuando un bicho recibe un tiro cuanto puede correr hasta que cae. Cuantos motoristas tras un golpe, no se enteran de que han perdido un miembro hasta pasado un rato. 

Veremos, si tiene heridas, si la sobrepresión no le ha dañado algo interno, que no te mueres de golpe, si no a los 5 minutos.


----------



## UNKAS (27 Ago 2022)

En los canales militares prorrusos de telegram proliferan los lloros y lamentos por:

-la tremenda precisión de los HIMARS. Nada parecido en el bando orco.

- Tiene tantos que los usan incluso para objetivos menos importantes.

-La inteligencia que les proporciona Occidente les permite atacar con precisión objetivos estratégicos, mientras ellos malgastan munición disparando a edificios vacíos por falta de buena info.

El video del ataque al puente, con orcos partidos por la mitad y tanto destrozo, les ha tocado mucho la moral.











GREY ZONE


♠️MERCENARY COMMUNITY♠️ От Афганистана до Банистана Предложить контент на гарантиях полной анонимности или обратиться по иным вопросам - писать @RSOTM_X




t.me


----------



## Nicors (27 Ago 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania cambian sus planes: así podrían ser las nuevas estrategias militares de Putin y Zelenski para una guerra larga


"Una guerra de desgaste". Ese es el resumen cuando se cumplen seis meses desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Lo asume la OTAN, se adapta a ello Kiev y se prepara para ese escenario un Kremlin que no lo asume abiertamente pero que busca simplemente desgastar el ánimo ucraniano y...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## UNKAS (27 Ago 2022)

Otra muestra del estado de ánimo entre los activistas prorrusos del Donbas. No muy alto, según dicen en Mariupol cayeron todos los mandos con experiencia, y desde entonces van a peor...



*Murz, voluntario de LPR, sobre los resultados de 6 meses del SMO: "Estamos en el culo".*


El voluntario y bloguero ruso Murz, que ha estado profundamente involucrado en reparar y recolectar ayuda para la llamada "Milicia Popular" de las llamadas "Repúblicas de Donbass", ha publicado su opinión sobre los resultados de los seis meses de la operación especial. . Es una publicación algo larga, pero el nivel de autoconciencia (con pocas excepciones) de Murz es bastante sorprendente.

Murz primero admite que las fuerzas rusas más preparadas para el combate han sido destruidas en su mayoría en las primeras etapas de la guerra y que Rusia no tiene otra opción que bombardear continuamente las posiciones ucranianas con la esperanza de que estas últimas se retiren. Admite que este es un proceso extremadamente ineficiente y tedioso. También dice que el programa de reclutamiento de reservistas en Rusia ha fallado porque estas unidades son demasiado nuevas para ser efectivas en la batalla:



> _Medio año de “SMO”
> 
> Como ya se mencionó, el liderazgo ruso prefiere hacer la vista gorda ante los problemas durante el SMO, con la esperanza de que esto haga que los problemas desaparezcan. El liderazgo de Rusia se está moviendo hacia otra realidad (y las Repúblicas lo están siguiendo). Los problemas no desaparecen, y luego escuchamos explicaciones asombrosas sobre la lentitud de la ofensiva: “estamos avanzando deliberadamente tan lentamente para que mueran menos civiles”.
> 
> ...



Tradicionalmente, los miembros de la facción de Murz como Strelkov son grandes defensores de la movilización en Rusia y, según Murz, es simplemente inevitable ya que las mejores tropas de las "Repúblicas" también perecieron cuando se capturó Mariupol:



> _Como dijo un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la RPD,* al comienzo de la [campaña] Mariupol, la mayoría de los oficiales de pelotón y compañía que habían sido oficiales antes del 24 de febrero de 2022 habían muerto. En Mariupol, en su lugar había sargentos más o menos experimentados, se echaron a Mariupol sobre sus espaldas y murieron o abandonaron debido a heridas graves en el mismo lugar. Ahora, la mayoría de los comandantes de pelotones y compañías en las Repúblicas son simplemente los soldados ordinarios más experimentados o, si tiene suerte, sargentos que no tienen ningún entrenamiento para oficiales.*
> 
> Leí aquí de Natalia Kurchatova, una corresponsal militar que no es propensa a vacilar junto con la línea del partido:
> 
> ...



Murz continúa mostrando que* no solo los soldados sino también los oficiales carecen de los conocimientos necesarios para llevar a cabo operaciones efectivas*, de hecho, ciertos miembros de la Milicia Popular admiten que necesitan un entrenamiento que puede llevar décadas. Sin embargo, Murz parece comenzar a darse cuenta de que la movilización por sí sola no traerá resultados importantes dado que la gente en Rusia tampoco está lista para luchar, aunque podría quitarle algo de presión a las "Repúblicas":


> _
> *La movilización podría, por el contrario, reducir el “flujo de avisos funerarios”, aunque a costa de que algunos de ellos lleguen no a las familias de Donetsk o Lugansk, sino a las rusas.* Pero la movilización en la Federación Rusa requiere la responsabilidad por el destino de los movilizados. Y nuestro colectivo ruso Zapp Brannigan realmente no quiere esta responsabilidad.
> 
> Sin embargo… estoy jodidamente cansado de discutir. Discutí durante siete años, me desgarré explicando que uno no debe volar en las nubes, uno debe prepararse para una pelea seria. Prepárate en serio. A nadie le importaba. Ahora simplemente no tengo tiempo para estos argumentos. Verás todo tú mismo.
> ...



A pesar de los resultados cuestionables que podría traer la movilización, Murz cree que esto al menos evitará que la línea del frente comience a retroceder y que Ucrania tome la iniciativa. (Nota: sin embargo, creemos que esto sucederá independientemente). Finalmente, llega a una conclusión ominosa al sugerir que la Federación Rusa está “en el culo”:



> Si no hay movilización en la Federación Rusa, la línea del frente no solo se detendrá, sino que comenzará a retroceder lentamente en algunos lugares en la dirección opuesta. Con los sonidos de "Kalibrs" volando sobre las cabezas de los ukrops en algún lugar de su retaguardia.
> 
> Esta es una guerra para destruir Rusia, nadie aceptará ninguna paz de compromiso, a menos que el hecho mismo de su acuerdo esté incluido en el mecanismo de un golpe de estado en la Federación Rusa. Y esta guerra, con excelentes posibilidades de ganar nuestro liderazgo tiene todas las posibilidades de desperdiciar.
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (27 Ago 2022)

Todo un clásico, en unos cuantos videos de Siria pasaban cosas de estas 



EDIT WTF ¿ accidente o suicidio ?


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Es de telegram… con pinzas.
Los ocupantes están retirando tropas a través del puente de Kerch.


```
https://t.me/zaluzhny_chat/37044
```


----------



## Aguilucho (27 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> En los canales militares prorrusos de telegram proliferan los lloros y lamentos por:
> 
> -la tremenda precisión de los HIMARS. Nada parecido en el bando orco.
> 
> ...



Luego vienen aquí a seguir contando ilusiones, confundiendo "lo que les gustaría que pasase" con lo que realmente pasa. 
Supongo que para seguir cobrando un puñado de rublos, que al final no les sirven de nada porque nadie se los quiere cambiar a euros... 
Pero en privado, no hacen más que llorar


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170282


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)

Video de un anciano ucraniano luchando contra un soldado ruso solo con sus manos al principio de la guerra.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Es de telegram… con pinzas.
> Los ocupantes están retirando tropas a través del puente de Kerch.
> 
> 
> ...



He leído en twitter que es al reves, esas imagenes son de tropas de refuerzo en Crimea, luego, se huelen que tarde eo temprano tendran que luchar ahí. Eso o son tropas que van a mandar al sur de Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> He leído en twitter que es al reves, esas imagenes son de tropas de refuerzo en Crimea, luego, se huelen que tarde eo temprano tendran que luchar ahí. Eso o son tropas que van a mandar al sur de Ucrania.



Si, parece que los envían a crimea:


----------



## volador (27 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Video de un anciano ucraniano luchando contra un soldado ruso solo con sus manos al principio de la guerra.



Con 2 cojones el abuelo


----------



## Subprime (27 Ago 2022)

Otro ruso que se ha dejado la plancha encendida


----------



## Subprime (27 Ago 2022)

Los rusos mandan chatarra a Crimea, con los Himars, es como mandar Acorazados, contra Portaviones


----------



## Nicors (27 Ago 2022)

Ojo a Lukas que se cabrea









Lukashenko avisa a Occidente: "Hemos modificado los aviones de combate para transportar armas nucleares"


Lukashenko ha asegurado que el Ejército del país está modificando sus aviones de combate para que sean capaces de transportar armas nucleares




okdiario.com


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Ago 2022)

Un mono ha abierto un hilo en el subforo comentado que un supuesto contrataque ucro habia fracasado. Pues bien el video ha resultado ser ucraniano y los que son zumbados son los ruskis.





Aquí el hilo del vocero del calvo de mierda.






De manera lenta e inexorable Rusia destruye el ejercito de Ucrania sin caer en provocaciones.Ucrania hoy ha intentado un contrataque, sale mal...


De manera lenta e inexorable Rusia destruye el ejercito de Ucrania sin caer en ninguna de las provocaciones. Ucrania hoy ha intentado algo, pero parece mas un suicidio que otra cosa




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EGO (27 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un mono ha abierto un hilo en el subforo comentado que un supuesto contrataque ucro habia fracasado. Pues bien el video ha resultado ser ucraniano y los que son zumbados son los ruskis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el enesimo multi(hispachad) de algun subnormal panchito de los que creen que el khan les va a regalar una rusa virgen de 18 años y una dacha a orillas del mar negro si gana la guerra.


----------



## legal (27 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Todo un clásico, en unos cuantos videos de Siria pasaban cosas de estas
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT WTF ¿ accidente o suicidio ?



El segundo parece un suicidio. La conciencia.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ago 2022)

Vaya masacre la de ayer viernes por parte de los rusos. Cifras estremecedoras en todos los frentes. A resaltar lo de Kherson, donde parece que la ofensiva ukra que iba a echar a los rusos de esa zona se ha quedado en agua de borrajas. No solo ha fracasado la contraofensiva en esa zona, si no que están perdiendo muchísima tropa y material los ukros.

_More than *200* military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed as a result of the successful actions of the allied forces in the Kharkiv direction;

▪Russian Aerospace Forces destroyed more than *40% *of the personnel of one of the battalions of the 63rd Mechanized Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Nikolaev region;

▪Russian air defense shot down seven Ukrainian UAVs, intercepted a Tochka-U missile and eighteen US-made MLRS HIMARS shells;

▪More than *130 *militants were killed while trying to cross the Ingulets River in the Lozovoye area in the Kherson region._

Un batallón si no me equivoco son 1000 tíos más o menos. Sumando las cifras de arriba, los rusos se cargaron ayer un batallón entero de ukros (LOL), está visto que en cuanto los rusos suben un poco la intensidad de la ofensiva, kaput. Farlopensky debe de pagar algún precio por no parar la matanza de su pueblo.


----------



## keylargof (27 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Otra muestra del estado de ánimo entre los activistas prorrusos del Donbas. No muy alto, según dicen en Mariupol cayeron todos los mandos con experiencia, y desde entonces van a peor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, muy interesante.

Iba a decir que me sorprendia ver a un ruso usando el cerebro y diciendo la verdad, pero luego he caido en que este Murz es ucraniano.

Eso sì, me sorprende que aún sea tan inocente de pensar que Putin va a movilizar a nadie para echarles un cable. Antes mandará a niños y embarazadas de la republiqueta. 

Estos pringaos deberían plantearse el desmontar el chiringuito de mierda que han montado allí, sentarse a hablar con Zelenski y mandar a tomar por el culo a Rusia, que ya deberían haber aprendido el precio que se paga por chupar polla orca.


----------



## moncton (27 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, muy interesante.
> 
> Iba a decir que me sorprendia ver a un ruso usando el cerebro y diciendo la verdad, pero luego he caido en que este Murz es ucraniano.
> 
> ...



El Putin no tiene ningún reparo en mandar asiaticos del culo del mundo a dejarse la vida en Ucrania, pero no va a arriesgarse a mandar a puracepas 

Los ucranianos "prorusos" se están empezando a costar que van a ser ciudadanos de segunda en su tierra, todo ese comer pollas a pares desde el 2014 para que los llamen "pequeños rusos" y los traten como una mierdecilla


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya masacre la de ayer viernes por parte de los rusos. Cifras estremecedoras en todos los frentes. A resaltar lo de Kherson, donde parece que la ofensiva ukra que iba a echar a los rusos de esa zona se ha quedado en agua de borrajas. No solo ha fracasado la contraofensiva en esa zona, si no que están perdiendo muchísima tropa y material los ukros.
> 
> _More than *200* military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed as a result of the successful actions of the allied forces in the Kharkiv direction;
> 
> ...



Otra vez te has escapado del Hospital Psiquiatrico?

En tus eternas batallas con los independentistas catalanes se te quedó el cerebro como un puré de guisantes. Ahora te crees cifras ridículas de los rusos que siempre cuentan los muertos por múltiplos exactos de 100.

Pero es que en tu paranoia demencial has pasado de amenazar a los independentistas catalanes con la OTAN a odiar febrilmente a todo lo que huela a Occidente.

Y de cabrearte porque Putin estuviera desestabilizando a Cataluña, dando apoyo a tus odiados independentistas, a arrodillarte y adorar a ese mismo Putin desde una estera, golpeando la frente contra el suelo, como los más devotos musulmanes, con una brujula, para poder rezar mejor en la dirección de Moscú de ese asesino psicópata.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Otra vez te has escapado del Hospital Psiquiatrico?
> 
> En tus eternas batallas con los independentistas catalanes se te quedó el cerebro como un puré de guisantes. Ahora te crees cifras ridículas de los rusos que siempre cuentan los muertos por múltiplos exactos de 100.
> 
> ...



Creo que me confundes con otro florero amego.

A estas alturas, y viendo como miente la propaganda cuckcidental de forma sistemática y sin pudor alguno, me creo las cifras de la propaganda rusa muchísimo más.

RIP para todos los soldados ukros, que solo reciben órdenes de un psicópata carnicero que no es Putin precisamente....


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que me confundes con otro florero amego.



Sí, me he confundido con @neutral295 , cosa de los sofocos del verano.

Pero lo de contar los muertos en múltiplos exactos de 100 no me dirás que no es de descojono.


----------



## terro6666 (27 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> jaja, como te jode ser un maricón del culo, eres un gilipollas por vacunarte de Pfizer, tontopolla no te das cuenta que es una vacuna experimental? lo que estará haciendo el Arn en tu cuerpo, y cuando te pongas la del mono, ya serás un maricón total potanero  déjame a tu novia que seguro que contigo no se queda insatisfecha, eres tan tonto que seguro que le busca el clitoris en el ojete puto ignorante



Se calcula con tus cojones morenos, qué tal las vacaciones? El panchi sustituto a dado mucha pena menos mal que habéis vuelto.


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2022)

Y luego dicen estos otaneros españoles tonto del culo que el armamento no es negocio para los yanquis  se lo da gratis a los ucranianos, pagando nosotros en recibo de la luz, gas y deposito del coche, pero la culpa la tiene Putin









Biden anuncia un nuevo paquete de 2.980 millones en ayuda armamentística a Ucrania: el más elevado hasta la fecha


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció este miércoles, en el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, una nueva ayuda armamentística para este país...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (27 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La obsesión anal la tienes tú con ese amor que tienes a los maricones de Biden y Zelensky, lo mío es el empotrador y follador de Putin, y dejar preñada a las mujeres para asegurar el futuro de la especie humana. Vete con una ucraniana y que te haga un hombre, con tanto culo acabarás pillando el SIDA.  para que sirve un clitoris? cuantos culos has visto con clitoris?



Nuestro neutranal295, cuando parecía que ya no nos podía sorprender nos viene y suelta sus fantasías _cuckhold _respecto a Putin. 

Pero verás, neutranal. Como nos caes bien por el buen rato que nos haces pasar te voy a dar una pequeña información para que no se rían de tu virginidad: los clítoris no se hayan en el culo como dices, si no que forman parte de la vagina.

Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por subir el hilo, ¡Ese es el espíritu!


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Casi 2000 tanques



Una barbaridad.
Las bajas rusas estoy muy sorprendido por la rapidez en que se incrementa el número. Madre mía! 
Cualquier día 50.000!!!! sorprendente.


----------



## ghawar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (27 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Una barbaridad.
> Las bajas rusas estoy muy sorprendido por la rapidez en que se incrementa el número. Madre mía!
> Cualquier día 50.000!!!! sorprendente.



Y ojala aumente aún más.

El único ruso bueno es el que se ha convertido en estiercol para el campo.

Bueno, tampoco está mal el que vuelve a su pocilga rusa mutilado.

Como muy bien dijo Planelles... *HAY QUE MATAR MAS RUSOS*















Un colaborador de Iker Jiménez en 'Horizonte': "Hay que matar más rusos"


La pasada noche del jueves se escuchó un testimonio en la mesa de 'Horizonte' que dejó mudo a todos los allí presentes




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## JAGGER (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> He leído en twitter que es al reves, esas imagenes son de tropas de refuerzo en Crimea, luego, se huelen que tarde eo temprano tendran que luchar ahí. Eso o son tropas que van a mandar al sur de Ucrania.



También pensé después que podrían ir a dar el rodeo para el Donbass. 
Lo telegram ya se sabe...


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Un mono ha abierto un hilo en el subforo comentado que un supuesto contrataque ucro habia fracasado. Pues bien el video ha resultado ser ucraniano y los que son zumbados son los ruskis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partóme la caja.
P.D. : Ya han dejado de poner porno en el hilo chincheta?
Es increíble que se mantenga la chincheta a semejante excreción.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

otra semana mas y los rusos han avanzado otro km de prado y campos de cultivo indefendible


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Ago 2022)

Ahí van los soldados de la horda ........


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Ago 2022)

Hoy los propagandistas del kremlin tienen la piel especialmente fina. Eso no es buena señal.

Para ellos, claro...

A la que les sacas de su puta caja de resonancia...


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Nuestro neutranal295, cuando parecía que ya no nos podía sorprender nos viene y suelta sus fantasías _cuckhold _respecto a Putin.
> 
> Pero verás, neutranal. Como nos caes bien por el buen rato que nos haces pasar te voy a dar una pequeña información para que no se rían de tu virginidad: los clítoris no se hayan en el culo como dices, si no que forman parte de la vagina.
> 
> Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por subir el hilo, ¡Ese es el espíritu!



Eres idiota y en tu casa no lo saben? ponte la vacuna del mono lo dicen los maricones yanquis que trabajan en Pfizer.  
Cuantos clitoris te has comido en tu vida un maricón como tu? comepollas de Zelensky


----------



## Subprime (28 Ago 2022)

BOOOOM, un Ruso, se dejo la sarten al fuego por Melitopol.


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se calcula con tus cojones morenos, qué tal las vacaciones? El panchi sustituto a dado mucha pena menos mal que habéis vuelto.



seguro que ya has dejado a tu novia, cada vez escribes más como los maricones, dejas rastro de perder aceite por el ojete.


----------



## Subprime (28 Ago 2022)

Los cascos Rusos Marca Acme,


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Nuestro neutranal295, cuando parecía que ya no nos podía sorprender nos viene y suelta sus fantasías _cuckhold _respecto a Putin.
> 
> Pero verás, neutranal. Como nos caes bien por el buen rato que nos haces pasar te voy a dar una pequeña información para que no se rían de tu virginidad: los clítoris no se hayan en el culo como dices, si no que forman parte de la vagina.
> 
> Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por subir el hilo, ¡Ese es el espíritu!



Ese se ha confundido con la almorrana de la pute de las gallines,,,


----------



## Subprime (28 Ago 2022)

Mas fuego en la cocina, rusa


----------



## César Borgia (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## iases (28 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los cascos Rusos Marca Acme,



Material ruso de primera calidad.

Se nota que alguien se ha gastado el presupuesto en coca, vodka y yates


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Turquía dejando pasar barcos rusos con S-300 provenientes de Siria por el estrecho del Bósforo.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Todo el mundo tratando, ya a los putinejos como apestados



No os confundáis! Lo que pasa es que no quieren rublos. 
El Imperio Otomano siempre ha barrido para casa, su posición estratégica lo hace hoy por hoy imprescindible. 
Y lo saben.


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2022)

Los de Rusia Directo iban en plan molon a grabar un reportaje con una unidad de reconocimiento de drones y resulta que les han hackeado el dron en plena grabración. La cara del Dimitry operador en el 00:36, todo un poema.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Será el sueco JAS 39 según parece.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Será el sueco JAS 39 según parece.



Buen pájaro. De ser cierto y van con todo el paquete de armamento vamos a tener noticias interesantes.









Swedish Jets Really Did Destroy the Chinese Air Force in an Exercise


The exercise was a wake-up call for China.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## keylargof (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Turquía dejando pasar barcos rusos con S-300 provenientes de Siria por el estrecho del Bósforo.



Esos S-300 van a durar 3 tardes, pero lo del turco es acojonante.

A todo esto, menuda escabechina de antiaéreos ruskis debe de haber habido para que tengan que traer chatarra de Siria.


----------



## ghawar (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (28 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esos S-300 van a durar 3 tardes, pero lo del turco es acojonante.
> 
> A todo esto, menuda escabechina de antiaéreos ruskis debe de haber habido para que tengan que traer chatarra de Siria.


----------



## ghawar (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Material ruso de primera calidad.
> 
> Se nota que alguien se ha gastado el presupuesto en coca, vodka y yates



El tío que le da cabezazos debe estar puesto, ¿no crees?


----------



## Spieluhr (28 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eres idiota y en tu casa no lo saben? ponte la vacuna del mono lo dicen los maricones yanquis que trabajan en Pfizer.
> Cuantos clitoris te has comido en tu vida un maricón como tu? comepollas de Zelensky



¿Vacunas, comerpollas, maricones...? La verdad es que neutranal295 ya aburriría un poco con sus obsesiones pero...

¡Nos ayuda a subir el hilo!

(Y de paso nos echamos unas risas con él)


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (28 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esos S-300 van a durar 3 tardes, pero lo del turco es acojonante.
> 
> A todo esto, menuda escabechina de antiaéreos ruskis debe de haber habido para que tengan que traer chatarra de Siria.



El Sultán juega en su propia liga. Por un lado envía drones a Ucrania y por otro deja pasar los S300 para que los derriben y vender mas. Y de paso menos estorbos a sus planes en Siria.


----------



## duncan (28 Ago 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse el tío sabe de lo que habla y no se casa con nadie, seguir con RT:


----------



## ghawar (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## iases (28 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El tío que le da cabezazos debe estar puesto, ¿no crees?



Nosotros hacíamos parecido con los embalses de los yogures sin ponernos, aunque los yogures aguantaban mas


----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

En el UK el ejército pide que los militares preparen sus familiares por su probable despliegue contra Rusia.

La Fuerza Área Británica esta preparando aeropuertos civiles para recibir aviones militares para así mantener el RAF diseminado por todo el país, afín que el UK no tenga todos los aviones en pocos aeropuertos, haciendo les un blanco fácil por una ataque sorpresa.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> En el UK el ejército pide que los militares preparen sus familiares por su probable despliegue contra Rusia.
> 
> La Fuerza Área Británica esta preparando aeropuertos civiles para recibir aviones militares para así mantener el RAF diseminado por todo el país, afín que el UK no tenga todos los aviones en pocos aeropuertos, haciendo les un blanco fácil por una ataque sorpresa.



Parece que la guerra abierta con Rusia es inevitable... vienen tiempos interesantes, yo voy a hacer acopio de gas butano, pellets y leña, por si acaso...


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> En el UK el ejército pide que los militares preparen sus familiares por su probable despliegue contra Rusia.
> 
> La Fuerza Área Británica esta preparando aeropuertos civiles para recibir aviones militares para así mantener el RAF diseminado por todo el país, afín que el UK no tenga todos los aviones en pocos aeropuertos, haciendo les un blanco fácil por una ataque sorpresa.



¿Fuente? O son rumores.


----------



## Spieluhr (28 Ago 2022)

Resumiendo:


----------



## wireless1980 (28 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El Sultán juega en su propia liga. Por un lado envía drones a Ucrania y por otro deja pasar los S300 para que los derriben y vender mas. Y de paso menos estorbos a sus planes en Siria.



Win win espectacular.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Nosotros hacíamos parecido con los *embalses* de los yogures sin ponernos, aunque los yogures aguantaban mas



Dale una patada al corrector ortográfico de mi parte.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> En el UK el ejército pide que los militares preparen sus familiares por su probable despliegue contra Rusia.
> 
> La Fuerza Área Británica esta preparando aeropuertos civiles para recibir aviones militares para así mantener el RAF diseminado por todo el país, afín que el UK no tenga todos los aviones en pocos aeropuertos, haciendo les un blanco fácil por una ataque sorpresa.



Dios te oiga !!!, un Reino Unido convertido en un crater cubierto de cenizas radiactivas, seria una bendicion para europa continental, aceptariamos un poco de radiacion como daños colaterales.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Ago 2022)

#Ukraine : Un lanzacohetes múltiple improvisado hecho de una cápsula de cohetes no guiada B-8V20A en servicio con la 28.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania.
Este MRL recibió el nombre de "Thuderstorm" y, como se afirma, se hizo a partir de una cápsula desmontada de un helicóptero ruso derribado.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Fuente? O son rumores.



El Concepto habia sido desarrollado para cuando el UK estaba en otros países, pero debido al situación con Rusia , ya se esta preparando para poner en funcionamiento en el UK.



RAF considering operating jets from motorways



Air Force operationalizes ACE concept, addresses today’s changing threat environment



RAF to move in to regional airports in first time since WW2 as Russia tensions mount

*RAF to move in to regional airports in first time since WW2 as Russia tensions mount




Lo del Aviso al ejercito para preparar sus familias , esto apareció en la revista del ejercito de tierra y era el “Warrant Officer” para todo el UK quien lo escribió.*

British troops told to prepare for war against Russia

British soldiers told to prepare for war against Russia and inform loved ones

Top soldier warns British troops must be ready for war with Russia

UK Army's top officer says British Army ‘shaping itself to meet threat from Russia'

British soldiers told to prepare for war against Russia









British soldiers told to get ready for war against Russia and prepare loved ones


Warrant Officer Paul Carney said soldiers should prepare their families for the possibility of being sent to Ukraine to fight Russia in the war which has now been going on six months




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Dios te oiga !!!, un Reino Unido convertido en un crater cubierto de cenizas radiactivas, seria una bendicion para europa continental, aceptariamos un poco de radiacion como daños colaterales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171671




El UK posea suficiente misiles nucleares para totalmente destruir varios veces cualquier país quien ataca con armamento nuclear al UK.

Como eres Español ¿ Que harás si Rusia amenaza lanzar unas misiles nucleares a España?
iras corriendo al UK y USA para pider protección bajo NUESTRO paraguas nuclear.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El Concepto habia sido desarrollado para cuando el UK estaba en otros países, pero debido al situación con Rusia , ya se esta preparando para poner en funcionamiento en el UK.



Los britanicos teneis experiencia en atacar a Rusia cuando esta debil, actualmente esta cada dia mas fuerte...












Intervención aliada en la Guerra civil rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> ¿Vacunas, comerpollas, maricones...? La verdad es que neutranal295 ya aburriría un poco con sus obsesiones pero...
> 
> ¡Nos ayuda a subir el hilo!
> 
> (Y de paso nos echamos unas risas con él)



Si, pero tu seguirás siendo un maricón como Zelensky. Vais perdiendo la guerra y Biden lo sabe.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Tras seis meses cumplidos de guerra en Ucrania, el gran problema al que se enfrentan las tropas rusas es el de *reponer las enormes pérdidas materiales* que están sufriendo. Dicho en claro, se está quedando sin efectivos. Para solucionar esto y darle un empujón a su estancada ofensiva, Putin está recurriendo a *medidas extremas*, como tirar de sus reservas de blindados y volver a sacar fantásticos proyectos. Se habla de miles de unidades y nuevos portaaviones, pero ¿qué hay de cierto y qué de propaganda?

Que Rusia está teniendo enormes pérdidas de hombres y material es una realidad, pero que el tamaño de su ejército y la desproporción de fuerzas respecto a Ucrania van a hacer *muy difícil que pierda esta guerra*, desde un punto de vista exclusivamente militar, no es menos cierto. Otra cuestión son las consecuencias políticas, económicas e incluso sociales, que para Moscú y su mandatario pueda tener el hecho de que se hayan producido tantas bajas y de que se haya generado semejante *'roto' en su entramado militar*.
Ofensiva en Jersón, ataques en Crimea y misiles antirradar. Los signos de un cambio en Ucrania
Juanjo Fernández
Putin tiene encima de la mesa varios problemas. Muchos enlazan con las cuestiones anteriores, pero los problemas militares *son más difíciles de gestionar* y ahora mismo se centran en uno: reponer los efectivos perdidos.
*Grandes números*
Que el ejército ruso era de una dimensión enorme, ya se sabía. Ha podido sorprender —o decepcionar— el desempeño de mandos o unidades, la calidad de su material o su doctrina, pero sigue siendo un *ejército imponente*. Si nos centramos en las fuerzas terrestres, en 2021 Rusia alineaba unos *desmesurados medios acorazados*. Cerca de 3.000 carros de combate, unos 5.000 IFV o Vehículos de Combate de Infantería, como la familia BMP, unos 3.000 transportes blindados (tipo MT-LB) y unos 1.700 blindados de ruedas, familia BRDM. Impresionante.

Teniendo en cuenta las cifras estimadas en aquel despliegue militar sin precedentes - que, visto ahora, sabemos que no fue sino la *antesala de su 'operación militar especial' *-, más todo lo que se ha ido involucrando en los combates, podemos hablar de que cerca de *dos tercios de sus fuerzas* han quedado, de alguna manera, comprometidas en Ucrania. Pensar en esa proporción de dos tercios no es descabellada cuando muchos analistas y fuentes de inteligencia, occidental, es cierto, han llegado a *estimar esa proporción en el 70%*. Que un ejército cualquiera, sobre todo el de Rusia, con tantos kilómetros de fronteras y un territorio tan extenso, involucre ese porcentaje de su poder militar en un conflicto, es emplearse a fondo. Sin matices.





Rusia obligada a desempolvar reliquias, como el carro de combate T-62M. (Defense News)
Hablemos ahora de algo polémico, discutible y discutido: las pérdidas. En estos casos y por regla general no hay que fiarse de los datos facilitados por los contendientes. Se exagerarán las del enemigo mientras se minimizarán las propias. Según fuentes ucranianas, sus tropas *habrían destruido casi 1.800 carros*, lo que es una cifra a todas luces muy exagerada. Mucho más razonable es la que ofrecen *analistas OSINT* (Open Source Intelligence) o inteligencia (información) basada en fuentes abiertas o públicas, como es el caso de Oryx, un portal holandés que basa sus estimaciones en un concienzudo análisis de fotografías, con identificación de vehículos y geolocalización. Un verdadero trabajo 'de chinos', pero que da sus frutos.

Según esta fuente, los *rusos habrían perdido 970 carros* de combate y cerca de *1.800 blindados *del resto de tipos. Son también abultadas, pero mucho más razonables. De los 970, casi 600 serían del modelo T-72 y habría también T-80 y T-90, de este último tan solo 22. Estas cifras encajan perfectamente con la proporción de estos modelos en el ejército ruso. Del total inicial de casi 3.000 que hablábamos, poco más de 2.000 serían T-72 en sus diversas versiones (530 de la B3M, la más moderna y potente) y tan solo 180 T-80 BVM y unos 200 T-90, sus blindados punteros. Las cifras encajan. Dos tercios de *las pérdidas cuadran* con los dos tercios de las existencias iniciales de T-72.





Carro de combate T-80B. (Vitaly Kuzmin)
Esto significa que Putin habría perdido en combate un* tercio del total de sus grandes blindados* en estado operativo, lo que significa que de las fuerzas comprometidas en Ucrania —recordemos, dos tercios del total—, habría dejado en los campos enemigos cerca de la mitad de sus efectivos, algo difícil de digerir para cualquier alto mando ruso y origen del problema ¿Cómo se repone este material?
*¿Reservas o chatarra?*
El volumen de recursos del ejército ruso, ya lo decíamos, es enorme y esto es un *dato muy malo para los ucranianos*. Las cifras de carros rusos en reserva o 'almacenados' son apabullantes, casi difíciles de creer. Se estiman en alrededor de 7.000 y algunas fuentes elevan esa cifra a los 10.000, pero la pregunta importante cuya respuesta interesa conocer no es cuántos son, sino *cuántos de ellos pueden ser puestos* en situación de combate y de qué tipo.

Cualquier material militar —y no militar— *no es sencillo ni barato* de mantener 'en reserva'. Se supone que ese material debe estar preparado para, con una mínima puesta a punto, volver al servicio activo y esto dista mucho de las imágenes de esos enormes campos rusos donde cientos de blindados aparecen '*aparcados', a la intemperie y sin preparación* alguna. Para tener un vehículo en reserva se debe poner en marcha de vez en cuando, mantener niveles de líquidos, aceites, etc. o bien vaciarlo de estos elementos y mantenerlo aislado de humedad, corrosión, etc. *¿Cuántos de ellos se encuentran así?*









Cientos de carros rusos almacenados a la intemperie. (Reddit.com)
Lo que se estima es que muy pocos se encuentren en una situación real de poder volver a entrar en acción. Los que se encuentren a la intemperie y almacenados por *más de 10 años será prácticamente imposible* volverles a poner en servicio. El coste en tiempo y dinero sería injustificado. Habría que reemplazar o desmontar y reacondicionar filtros, depósitos de aceites y combustibles, juntas, equipos electrónicos, etc., por no hablar de partes sensibles como armas, radios, ópticas o blindajes reactivos. Recordemos el caso de España y los famosos Leopard A4 que el gobierno ofreció a Ucrania. Se trataba de unidades bastante 'tocadas', almacenadas sin preparación y que, a la hora de la verdad, no se pudieron enviar por encontrarse todos en un "*estado lamentable"*.
De blindado puntero a un carro del montón: el Leopardo español se queda obsoleto
Juanjo Fernández
Según lo anterior, las estimaciones sitúan la cifra que Rusia podría poner en activo en el entorno de entre *2.000 y 4.000 ejemplares*. Serían blindados que han estado en hangares y con *algún tipo de cuidado y mantenimiento*. De ellos, menos de la mitad se podrían alinear en breve plazo y el resto con una adecuada puesta apunto de variada consideración y alcance. Esta cifra, en caso de necesidad, se podría ampliar en otros 1.000 o 1.500 ejemplares, pero se necesitaría para ello un gran trabajo de puesta a punto.

Por otro lado, está el tema del tipo de carro del que estamos hablando. La *mayoría seguirían siendo T-72*, con algunos centenares de T-80 y T-90, pero cada vez de versiones más antiguas, lo que significa *menos potentes y más vulnerables*. Este es el motivo, quizás, por el que ahora les estén llegando a los ucranianos armas contracarro menos modernas,* como los misiles TOW*, de los que Estados Unidos piensa enviar 1.500 unidades. Es un arma de los años 70, mucho menos eficaz que el famoso Javelin, pero suficiente para batir blindados de generaciones anteriores.





Un hombre se sube a un tanque ruso destruido en Buzova cerca de Kiev. (EFE/Oleg Petrasyuko)
Otra prueba de que se está tirando del fondo de las reservas es que ya han aparecido bastantes ejemplares de* T-62 e incluso algún T-64*, algunos con cerca de 50 años a sus espaldas que se pusieron en servicio para enviarse a Siria y de los que habría varios centenares en funcionamiento, la mayoría empleados —hasta ahora— en ejercicios. Utilizar este material desde luego supone *una solución desesperada*, pues carecen totalmente de equipos modernos como visión nocturna, dirección de tiro eficaz y blindajes adecuados.
Propuesta de portaaviones Varan. (Nevskoe Design Bureau)
Lo que no nos deja de sorprender es que, a la vez que se busca —casi— entre la chatarra para reponer efectivos, *no dejan de aparecer grandiosos proyectos* de su industria militar, en este caso navales. Ya vimos hace bastantes años el proyecto de un superportaaviones que no se llegó a materializar. Era el *Ulyanovsk*, un sucesor del Kuznetsov, actual y único portaaviones ruso pero mucho más grande. Se empezó a construir a finales de los 80 y debería estar navegando desde 1995. Sus cerca de 90.000 toneladas, cuatro reactores nucleares y su eslora de 302 metros, le ponían a la altura de los grandes portaaviones norteamericanos.

Ahora asistimos a nuevas ideas que tratan de revitalizar una industria que pierde prestigio a pasos agigantados. Lo último, el *proyecto de Nevskoe Design Bureau*. Se trata de un gran buque, de líneas y concepto bastante revolucionarios —no se puede negar— que se encuentra a caballo entre el portaaviones y el LHD aunque más cerca del segundo. Es el *buque denominado Varan*, de momento solo en infografías e imágenes artísticas, un proyecto desvelado por la agencia rusa TASS con el que se trataría de *renovar una flota *con carencias crónicas en medios aeronavales y anfibios.

Proyecto de LHD Varan. (Nevskoe Design Bureau)
El Varan tendría un desplazamiento de unas 45.000 toneladas, menos que el Kuznetsov pero del estilo de los grandes LHD norteamericanos, con una eslora de 250 metros y cubierta plana. Incorpora una innovadora —y muy reducida— isla, así como una dotación mínima que se compensa con la introducción de muchos sistemas que *automaticen la mayor parte de las funciones *del buque. Su aviación embarcada incluiría 24 aviones polivalentes, 6 helicópteros y 20 UCAV o aeronaves no tripuladas, que serían lanzadas con *dos catapultas electromagnéticas* y recuperadas por un sistema de frenado con tres cables.

La idea, muy probablemente, se deba al fiasco que supuso para Rusia el veto impuesto por Francia a su adquisición de dos unidades del tipo *“Mistral”*, unos buques en los que los rusos tenían gran interés para *reforzar su flota anfibia *y que, como sabemos, acabaron en manos egipcias.

El buque francés Tonerre, gemelo del 'Mistral'. (Marine Nationale)
En cualquier caso, cuando sabemos que su único y viejo portaaviones sigue en dique seco y sin fecha para su vuelta al servicio, este tipo de anuncios* suenan más a 'cantos de sirena' *y propaganda que a realidades. Lo de los carros de combate es un cantar bien distinto. Con dificultades, a un alto coste y con capacidades inferiores, lo cierto es que las *fuerzas rusas pueden seguir metiendo más* y más material a la trituradora ucraniana. Seguirán teniendo grandes pérdidas, pero sus *casi inagotables recursos *no se lo van a poner nada fácil a un confiado Zelensky.








4.000 tanques y más portaaviones: realidades y fantasías de Putin para impulsar su guerra


Los nuevos proyectos militares rusos se contradicen con los cerca de 7.000 blindados 'aparcados', a la intemperie y sin preparación encontrados en la reserva




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## MAUSER (28 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los britanicos teneis experiencia en atacar a Rusia cuando esta debil, actualmente esta cada dia mas fuerte...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171706
> 
> ...



Cada día más fuerte???. Dónde te informas tú. Ni tiene soldados, utiliza tanques de los años 60. Se tiene que traer armamento de Siria, joder vaya fortaleza.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Cada día más fuerte???. Dónde te informas tú. Ni tiene soldados, utiliza tanques de los años 60. Se tiene que traer armamento de Siria, joder vaya fortaleza.



No alimentes al troll, cualquiera que sea imparcial verá que Rusia lo lleva fatal, y cada vez será peor... hasta que pueda retirarse derrotada...


----------



## kdjdw (28 Ago 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> No alimentes al troll, cualquiera que sea imparcial verá que Rusia lo lleva fatal, y cada vez será peor... hasta que pueda retirarse derrotada...



y la urs no tiene capacidad de fabricar tanques y lo que surja a saco?


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tras seis meses cumplidos de guerra en Ucrania, el gran problema al que se enfrentan las tropas rusas es el de *reponer las enormes pérdidas materiales* que están sufriendo. Dicho en claro, se está quedando sin efectivos. Para solucionar esto y darle un empujón a su estancada ofensiva, Putin está recurriendo a *medidas extremas*, como tirar de sus reservas de blindados y volver a sacar fantásticos proyectos. Se habla de miles de unidades y nuevos portaaviones, pero ¿qué hay de cierto y qué de propaganda?
> 
> Que Rusia está teniendo enormes pérdidas de hombres y material es una realidad, pero que el tamaño de su ejército y la desproporción de fuerzas respecto a Ucrania van a hacer *muy difícil que pierda esta guerra*, desde un punto de vista exclusivamente militar, no es menos cierto. Otra cuestión son las consecuencias políticas, económicas e incluso sociales, que para Moscú y su mandatario pueda tener el hecho de que se hayan producido tantas bajas y de que se haya generado semejante *'roto' en su entramado militar*.
> Ofensiva en Jersón, ataques en Crimea y misiles antirradar. Los signos de un cambio en Ucrania
> ...



Perdón por citarme, si Rusia ha empleado 2/3 de su ejército de tierra en Ucrania y ha perdido la mitad en 6 meses de guerra, ¿cuanto tiempo le queda para pedir la paz o poner fin a la operación especial?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (28 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> y la urs no tiene capacidad de fabricar tanques y lo que surja a saco?



rotundamente no

ni siquiera puede hacer coches con abs


rusia es una gasolinera, punto. como mucho pueden aspirar a la xatarra que les quieran dar los xinos, pero estos no parecen por la labor de darles nada.


alguno sigue con el telon de acero


----------



## favelados (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Perdón por citarme, si Rusia ha empleado 2/3 de su ejército de tierra en Ucrania y ha perdido la mitad en 6 meses de guerra, ¿cuanto tiempo le queda para pedir la paz o poner fin a la operación especial?





Hay una tercera opción, la guerra de posiciones

Y en ello están, se han llevado sus tropas al Sur entre Kherson y Zaphorizia a una distancia razonable del frente.


Saben que en la guera de posiciones tiene ventaja el que tiene una artillería más masiva aunque sea imprecisa.

Esto va para largo.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ago 2022)

Un paseíto cerca de Járkov con los de la defensa territorial (subs en inglés)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción, la guerra de posiciones
> 
> Y en ello están, se han llevado sus tropas al Sur entre Kherson y Zaphorizia a una distancia razonable del frente.
> 
> ...



la cosa es que el frente es demasiado largo... se acerca la temporada de lluvias


----------



## moncton (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tras seis meses cumplidos de guerra en Ucrania, el gran problema al que se enfrentan las tropas rusas es el de *reponer las enormes pérdidas materiales* que están sufriendo. Dicho en claro, se está quedando sin efectivos. Para solucionar esto y darle un empujón a su estancada ofensiva, Putin está recurriendo a *medidas extremas*, como tirar de sus reservas de blindados y volver a sacar fantásticos proyectos. Se habla de miles de unidades y nuevos portaaviones, pero ¿qué hay de cierto y qué de propaganda?
> 
> Que Rusia está teniendo enormes pérdidas de hombres y material es una realidad, pero que el tamaño de su ejército y la desproporción de fuerzas respecto a Ucrania van a hacer *muy difícil que pierda esta guerra*, desde un punto de vista exclusivamente militar, no es menos cierto. Otra cuestión son las consecuencias políticas, económicas e incluso sociales, que para Moscú y su mandatario pueda tener el hecho de que se hayan producido tantas bajas y de que se haya generado semejante *'roto' en su entramado militar*.
> Ofensiva en Jersón, ataques en Crimea y misiles antirradar. Los signos de un cambio en Ucrania
> ...



Articulo de mierda que asume la teoria de la guerra como partida de ajedrez

Dice el tipo ese que rusia en "teoria" tiene 10.000 tanques en reserva pero que solo podria movilizar 4000

La cuestion es, tiene rusia 4000 tripulaciones de tanque? Y municiones y repuestos y capacidad para moverlos y utilizarlos?


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción, la guerra de posiciones
> 
> Y en ello están, se han llevado sus tropas al Sur entre Kherson y Zaphorizia a una distancia razonable del frente.
> 
> ...



Sin duda la victoria de Hastomel fue gloriosa y el haberles echado del norte también, pero algo más podrían hacer los ucranianos.
Cierto, Rusia está en una fase defensiva y ya solo está para defender lo usurpado y que posee miles de piezas de artillería vetusta, pero tendrá que reponerlas cuando se desgasten y las que les destruyen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Sin duda la victoria de Hastomel fue gloriosa y el haberles echado del norte también, pero algo más podrían hacer los ucranianos.
> Cierto, Rusia está en una fase defensiva y ya solo está para defender lo usurpado y que posee miles de piezas de artillería vetusta, pero tendrá que reponerlas cuando se desgasten y las que les destruyen.



se supone que ha que cambiar el cañon cada 5000 disparos para arrelgar...pero veo piezas rusas que llevan años años de mal mantenimiento...


----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> se supone que ha que cambiar el cañon cada 5000 disparos para arrelgar...pero veo piezas rusas que llevan años años de mal mantenimiento...



Creo que mucho antes que el cañon revienta, hay una problema de precisión; puede que el barril revienta a los 5000 disparos, pero a partir a 1000 disparos ya has perdido mucho precisión.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esos S-300 van a durar 3 tardes, pero lo del turco es acojonante.
> 
> A todo esto, menuda escabechina de antiaéreos ruskis debe de haber habido para que tengan que traer chatarra de Siria.



Ja ja ja! es verdad! para traer chatarra de tan lejos no debe andar bien la cosa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Sin duda la victoria de Hastomel fue gloriosa y el haberles echado del norte también, pero algo más podrían hacer los ucranianos.
> Cierto, Rusia está en una fase defensiva y ya solo está para defender lo usurpado y que posee miles de piezas de artillería vetusta, pero tendrá que reponerlas cuando se desgasten y las que les destruyen.



bueno los rusos siempre andan atacando cada dia todos los dias...sin parar m,solo se peude hacer defensa elastica aguantar y desgastar...


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Sin duda la victoria de Hastomel fue gloriosa y el haberles echado del norte también, pero algo más podrían hacer los ucranianos.
> Cierto, Rusia está en una fase defensiva y ya solo está para defender lo usurpado y que posee miles de piezas de artillería vetusta, pero tendrá que reponerlas cuando se desgasten y las que les destruyen.



Si llegan a tener lo que tienen ahora cuando la invasión del norte terminan con el ejército ruso en una tarde.
Recordad que se defendieron con sólo lo suyo! Sorprendente.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El Concepto habia sido desarrollado para cuando el UK estaba en otros países, pero debido al situación con Rusia , ya se esta preparando para poner en funcionamiento en el UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me suena ninguna de las fuentes... de dónde lo has sacado?
En fin, esperaremos noticias.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (28 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## favelados (28 Ago 2022)

Proyectiles premium franceses en acción, la primera explosión proyecta desde arriba un EFP y después...


----------



## favelados (28 Ago 2022)

Obsérvese la pila tremenda de proyectiles acumulados, el ruso lleva horas y horas tirando sin molestarse en cambiar de posición...

Un Indicador de que en ese sector del frente a menos brillan por su ausencia los radares y cañones antibateria ucranianos..


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Creo que mucho antes que el cañon revienta, hay una problema de precisión; puede que el barril revienta a los 5000 disparos, pero a partir a 1000 disparos ya has perdido mucho precisión.



Creo hará un mes hicieron un parón en sus bombardeos a manta incesantes para mantenimiento, supongo ánima del cañón.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Obsérvese la pila tremenda de proyectiles acumulados, el ruso lleva horas y horas tirando sin molestarse en cambiar de posición...
> 
> Un Indicador de que en ese sector del frente a menos brillan por su ausencia los radares y cañones antibateria ucranianos..



Que sigan así.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Focus in (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno los rusos siempre andan atacando cada dia todos los dias...sin parar m,solo se peude hacer defensa elastica aguantar y desgastar...



Estamos con lo de la estrangulacion sanguinea de la logistica rusa que comente. Las unidades rusas de primera linea, que llevan ya meses a la defensiva, aun tienen cierta cantidads de munición, etc. Aunque hace semanas que les llegue poco o nada. Por eso el alto mando les sigue ordenando que de vez en cuando ataquen. Pero lo unico que consiguen es gastar esas pocas reservas que les quedaban. Cuando finalmente se queden sin nada en el frente, y dejen de atacar, es cuando la estrangulación habra tenido lugar y cuando se les podra presionar de lo lindo por parte de Ucrania.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

A los buenos días...


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Pues se está quedando una buena mañana:


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Subprime (29 Ago 2022)

Lo han pillado fumando y lo han despedido, una pena, iba todo tan bien para ellos......


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya barbacoa que se han montado en Kherson...


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2022)

Vídeo de un T-80 capturado por Izium. Tiene pinta de que Ucrania ha avanzado algunos km en esa línea de frente.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Rusia está robando los radiadores de las viviendas en Mariupol. Que tal vez estoy equivocado y son radiadores nassis de azov que tienen que ser desnazificados o una forma de lucha contra el calentamiento global pero tiene pinta de saqueo organizado.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Otro traidor fue eliminado en el Kherson ocupado: el exdiputado Olexiy Kovalev. ¿Valió la pena, Olexiy?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Shoigu retirado del control de las tropas rusas, informa la inteligencia británica

Según la inteligencia, los oficiales y soldados rusos con experiencia directa en la guerra ridiculizan regularmente a Shoigu.

Porque su liderazgo ineficaz y fuera de contacto detuvo el progreso de rf


----------



## tucco (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Cada vez se van pareciendo más a Hitler y Göring. Putin asumiendo directamente decisiones militares, y el alto mando ninguneado. Espero que estos acaben aún peor que aquellos.


----------



## uberales (29 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Lo han pillado fumando y lo han despedido, una pena, iba todo tan bien para ellos......



A éste le dan te con Polonio o bomba en sus bajos?


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

Bueno, llamar alto mando a Shoigu...es un tecnócrata disfrazado de general del que se esperaba que dotase por fin a todos los cuarteles rusos de servicios sanitarios o que de una vez los soldados llevasen calcetines y no vendas. Todo ello mientras no robase de forma exagerada, más o menos al estilo de sus colegas. Ya se sabe, cuentas abultadas, mansiones y nenas Pero sin pasarse.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Puede haber comenzado la ofensiva de--kherson

vídeo ruso. 29 de agosto. El camarógrafo dice que las Fuerzas están disparando fuertemente con todo tipo de armas. los soldados ocuparon la primera línea de defensa. El regimiento 109 de la RPD se retiró de sus posiciones en la región de Kherson, los paracaidistas rusos huyeron del campo de batalla.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Informe que los ucranianos han tenido cierto éxito rompiendo las defensas de poder rusas cerca de Kherson. Es probable que sea una situación fluida.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Informe que los ucranianos han tenido cierto éxito rompiendo las defensas de poder rusas cerca de Kherson. Es probable que sea una situación fluida.



La operación parece haber comenzado con ataques nocturnos de HIMARS en centros de comando y puentes. Un informe no confirmado afirma que Ukr usó aviación y artillería para atravesar la primera línea de defensa rusa. #Kherson


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La operación parece haber comenzado con ataques nocturnos de HIMARS en centros de comando y puentes. Un informe no confirmado afirma que Ukr usó aviación y artillería para atravesar la primera línea de defensa rusa. #Kherson



Lo ideal sería dejar los puentes que conectan Kherson con el sur de Ucrania a tiro de 155, y dejar a los HIMARS para otros cometidos. Vamos a ver que consiguen los ucranianos, porque tampoco tienen el ejercito para muchas fiestas.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Los HIMARS ucranianos están apuntando a posiciones de primera línea rusas en todo Kherson. Este es un cambio de golpear objetivos detrás de las líneas. Una sugerencia de algo por venir, o algo que ya está sucediendo.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Pues si, por lo que se ve en las cuentas de Twitter parece que la ofensiva se está a punto de producir


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que se confirma que la ofensiva está en marcha, a ver que pasa.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

EE. UU. está proporcionando a UKR radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36 'Firefinder'. Diseñado para detectar y rastrear disparos de mortero, artillería y cohetes entrantes, 'Firefinder' puede ubicar los emplazamientos de 10 armas enemigas a la vez y dirigir el fuego de contrabatería para destruirlas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2022)

El primo bueno de carrancas está del lado de los ucranianos.


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

Soldado ruso diciendo que están sufriendo muchas bajas en Kherson.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Rumore, rumore:


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

Jaja ghawar, parece que estemos coordinados.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Jaja ghawar, parece que estemos coordinados.



Es que está la cosa movidita, parece que los ucros están conteniendo el triunfalismo, esperemos que les vaya muy bien la ofensiva


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

La batalla por Kherson oficialmente en marcha.


----------



## keylargof (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro traidor fue eliminado en el Kherson ocupado: el exdiputado Olexiy Kovalev. ¿Valió la pena, Olexiy?



Olexiy ha sido desrusificado


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Oficialmente Ucrania lanza la ofensiva en jerson. Se habla de bombardeos brutales por parte de himars en todo el frente de jerson.


----------



## keylargof (29 Ago 2022)

SLAVA UKRAINI!


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

Recapturado primer pueblo y parece que siguen avanzando, esto va para largo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Realmente no sé sabe si ha comenzado oficialmente la ofensiva . Parece inminente si es que no ha comenzado ya . Se informa de bombardeos brutales ucranianos en todo el frente desde de jerson. Incluido en reuniones de infantería rusa . Los 20000 soldados rusos en jerson estan prácticamente incomunicados


----------



## tomcat ii (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que se van largando literalmente por patas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Ucrania está usando el manual de la OTAN . Con ayuda de la inteligencia occidental. Probablemente la ofensiva en jerson este dirigida por estados unidos .Fuego previo bestial en las líneas del enemigo en centros de mando ,logística ,infantería . Gracias a la inteligencia de señales de los estados Unidos .Dejar a las fuerzas enemigas desmoralizadas para avanzar rápido sin desgaste en una guerra de maniobras . Probablemente los rusos se rindan . Están atrapados y no pueden recibir ayuda . Se estima en 20000 rusos y cientos de tanques y artillería rusa que no pueden escapar debido a la destruccion de los puentes . Si Rusia es derrotado en jerson como es lo más probable será una humillación histórica Y Putin podría hacer una locura . Realmente Ucrania no debe tener prisa en jerson es indefendible por rusia y colapsara tarde o temprano por corrosión


----------



## UNKAS (29 Ago 2022)

Hasta que no se aclaren los medios rusos no sabremos si estamos en medio de una finta o de un nuevo gesto de buena voluntad. O a lo mejor es una finta tipo flash mob con 20.000 participantes, vamos, de Guiness...


----------



## Limón (29 Ago 2022)

Rezamos todos los europeos por esos héroes Ucranianos.

Arriba Europa!!


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

La inteligencia de señales de EEUU lleva trabajando durante meses para localizar cada móvil y señal electrónica rusa en jerson . Y darles los objetivos a Ucrania para la ofensiva para que sean arrasados por los himars . Se habla de bombardeo ucraniano en todo el frente de jerson incluido reuniones de infantería rusa Si es así . Las fuerzas rusas colapsaran muy rápido . Esta operación está dirigida por los generales de estados unidos . Me recuerda a bombardeo masivo de Irak . En doctrina nato estamos viendo los previos a la ofensiva con fuego de la largo alcance que destruya la capacidad del enemigo antes de lanzarse por tierra . Si no ha comenzado la ofensiva ucraniana queda muy poco . Son los fuegos preparatorios. Es brutal


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que en breve los ucranianos empezarán a repartir estopa por el sur... se supone.
La operación se realizará por tierra y aire.

Estos movimientos son sólo una operación de adecuación a futura ofensiva.
Se sabe que los rusos han intentado despelegar todas sus fuerzas pero en algunos casos no han llegado ni a la mitad de lo esperado según informaciones de la inteligencia.

Esperamos sean enviados a todos los orcos al infierno y que ardan lenta y eternamente.

Ukrainian forces begin 'shaping' battlefield for counteroffensive, senior US officials say


...solo una info, me voy a comer...


----------



## moncton (29 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que se van largando literalmente por patas.



Una dosis de su propia medicina


A ver como los reciben en la madre rusia


----------



## moncton (29 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania está usando el manual de la OTAN . Con ayuda de la inteligencia occidental. Probablemente la ofensiva en jerson este dirigida por estados unidos .Fuego previo bestial en las líneas del enemigo en centros de mando ,logística ,infantería . Gracias a la inteligencia de señales de los estados Unidos .Dejar a las fuerzas enemigas desmoralizadas para avanzar rápido sin desgaste en una guerra de maniobras . Probablemente los rusos se rindan . Están atrapados y no pueden recibir ayuda . Se estima en 20000 rusos y cientos de tanques y artillería rusa que no pueden escapar debido a la destruccion de los puentes . Si Rusia es derrotado en jerson como es lo más probable será una humillación histórica Y Putin podría hacer una locura . Realmente Ucrania no debe tener prisa en jerson es indefendible por rusia y colapsara tarde o temprano por corrosión



Los estados Unidos han estado preparándose para esto durante años

"CNN reported last week that US and European officials say Ukraine has successfully used a method of resistance warfare developed by US special operations forces to fight back against Russia and bog down its vastly superior military. The Resistance Operating Concept was developed in 2013 following Russia's war with Georgia a few years earlier but its value was only realized after Russia's invasion of Ukraine's Crimean peninsula in 2014. It provides a blueprint for smaller nations to effectively resist and confront a larger neighbor that has invaded."









Ukrainian forces begin 'shaping' battlefield for counteroffensive, senior US officials say


Ukrainian forces have begun "shaping" operations in southern Ukraine to prepare the battlefield for a significant Ukrainian counteroffensive, two senior US officials briefed on the intelligence told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Tales. (29 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cosas chulísimas


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Con pinzas, son rumores:

"En la región de Kherson, los militares rusos huyen de Tomarino" (Inconfirmado)










Tomaryne · Óblast de Kherson, Ucrania, 74340


Óblast de Kherson, Ucrania, 74340




goo.gl


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Ago 2022)

pues parece que se ha quedao buena tarde... para recuperar jerson y tal, no??

madremia, dicen que están evacuando ruskis a todo trapo, será que les están zurrando ya por fin?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

El bombardeo de hoy en Kherson parece que es el más grande que jamás han lanzado los ucranianos, el principal problema es que seguramente vaya a haber poco multimedia sobre los impactos u objetivos atacados


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Con pinzas, son rumores:
> 
> "En la región de Kherson, los militares rusos huyen de Tomarino" (Inconfirmado)
> 
> ...



que chivato o... lo mismo está difundiendo info falsa para despistar

me da que los rusos andan con el culo en llamas porque no saben si les atacan o no o qué les pasa... pero algo les pasa

y porsiaca, pues a sebastopol todos!


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Ago 2022)

El maestro estratega....


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El bombardeo de hoy en Kherson parece que es el más grande que jamás han lanzado los ucranianos, el principal problema es que seguramente vaya a haber poco multimedia sobre los impactos u objetivos atacados



Aparece @el arquitecto y ha jodido la ofensiva nuevamente, steiner vuelve al oder.... Las autoridades de kherson han dicho que siguen tomándose el cubata en el bar, que la ofensiva ha sido un misil que ha sido derribado antes de llegar a la ciudad.
Propaganda para seguir sacando un puñado de armas de occidente, no tienen resultados? Pos lo inventamos que no pasa nah


----------



## crocodile (29 Ago 2022)

A ver follaOTANS, aquí uno de vuestros jefes, el alto mando británico en Times radio (UK) , os vale la fuente ?
Dice que Ucrania se ponga a negociar ya porque Rusia no va a perder , os enteráis pro yankees ?


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)

Dejo el enlace por aquí, para futura referencia, el fire map de la zona De Kherson





__





NASA-FIRMS


Fire Information for Resource Management System




firms.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov


----------



## Spieluhr (29 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si, pero tu seguirás siendo un maricón como Zelensky. Vais perdiendo la guerra y Biden lo sabe.



Esto... neutranal-925: ¿podrías dejar de ser monotema y variar un poco tus obsesiones? (especialmente anales) Piensa que cuando nos contaste tus fantasías cuckhold con Putin fue, como diría yo, un nuevo chiste para el resto del foro en medio de tanta gracieta repetida tuya.

De todas formas, se agradece que subas el hilo ya que -carrancacas está desatado (Me pregunto qué estará pasando para que se haya puesto así  )


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Obsérvese la pila tremenda de proyectiles acumulados, el ruso lleva horas y horas tirando sin molestarse en cambiar de posición...
> 
> Un Indicador de que en ese sector del frente a menos brillan por su ausencia los radares y cañones antibateria ucranianos..



O simplemente no tiran a nada y su función militar es decir aquí estamos. Los ucranianos pensarán tira lo que te de la gana ya te llegará el turno.









La industria de la defensa rusa está en graves problemas debido a las sanciones. – Galaxia Militar


La industria de la defensa rusa tiene algunos problemas por delante. A pesar de las afirmaciones de autosuficiencia, resulta que la industria rusa necesita componentes y apoyo occidentales.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

_- Soldados ucranianos inspeccionan munición rusa que los ocupantes han dejado en sus (anteriores) posiciones. -_

La verdad es que sorprende por dos cosas. La primera es obvia, abandonar tan alegremente munición que de esta forma no vas a poder utilizar y además es muy probable que se use en contra tuyo.

La segunda es la seguridad de los ucranianos inspeccionando, eso significa que, al contrario que otros ejércitos serios como el alemán o el vietnamita, no dejan "booby traps" Bombas trampa / cazabobos. Bueno, mejor así para todos.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Los canales de telegrama rusos dicen que la pérdida de Kherson puede ser inminente, los rusos están teniendo muchas bajas.

Los estúpidos rusos no deberían estar en Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

El mensaje de Girkin que ha levantado la liebre esta mañana. "Repetidos disparos de "paquetes" de estos misiles contra nuestras unidades de línea avanzada. Nota de los corresponsales: "Aparentemente, hay muchos misiles, no economizan, ya están golpeando también a la infantería".


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Otro críptico mensaje del gobernador de Nikolaev, Vitaly Kim. "Me han dicho que la demanda de lanchas neumáticas y colchonetas en la orilla derecha del Dniéper ha aumentado considerablemente".


----------



## César Borgia (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Soldado ruso bajo fuerte fuego de artillería ucraniana en la región de Kherson graba un video mientras llora y dice que ama a sus padres.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Los avances ucranianos en la primera línea de Kherson ahora están confirmados.
3 direcciones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

También FIRMS detecta fuegos en la zona norte.
Lo que indicaría una ofensiva por ahí, bien como método para fijar unidades rusas o sembrar dudas en Rusia sobre si retirar unidades de ahí o no.








Creas 2 bolsas, al norte de Nova sin salida.
La de Kherson a expensas del puente y barcazas.

Si lo logran, que parece muy dificil, será algo histórico.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Ojo que parece que puede ir en serio ofensiva en el corredor mykolaiv-nova kakhovka, sitiando 2 bolsas, bolsa sur con la ciudad de jerson sitiada, bolsa norte sin ninguna ciudad importante sitiada


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## −carrancas (29 Ago 2022)

Ya aparece en medios españoles:









Ucrania inicia su contraofensiva para retomar Jersón


El día 29 de agosto puede ser un día más largo en Ucrania. A primera hora de la mañana, el Comando Sur del ejército ha comunicado que ha comenzado con su ofensiva para retomar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

De realizarse y completarse, hablaríamos por volumen de tropas e importancia política, en mi opinión de la mayor derrota rusa desde la segunda guerra mundial. Algo que esta última no se puede permitir, luchará hasta la extenuación.

En mi opinión sigue siendo precipitado. Pero cuando la realizan, es porque sus razones tienen,llega el otoño, el invierno,y mayores dificultades climatologicas.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Zelenski ya dijo que seria a finales de agosto, prinpicipios de septiembre









Jersón, la gran ofensiva que viene: Ucrania cambia de estrategia y baraja un contraataque a gran escala


El ejército ucraniano quiere reconquistar la ciudad para volver a tener un gran puerto en el Dniper que les permita amenazar Crimea por un lado y usar su artillería pesada contra los arsenal rusos al otro lado del río.




www.google.com


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Dirección sur. Un hermoso ataque de los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra los invasores.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

La producción de automóviles de Rusia se desplomó un 61,8 % en los primeros seis meses de 2022. Un ejemplo notable de cómo las sanciones han debilitado la economía rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas continúan intentando terminar el pontón a través del río Dnipro. Desafortunadamente para ellos, este es un esfuerzo inútil que solo termina con un resultado.


----------



## moncton (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas continúan intentando terminar el pontón a través del río Dnipro. Desafortunadamente para ellos, este es un esfuerzo inútil que solo termina con un resultado.



Es que si los ucras embolsan 20.000 soldados rusos sin ruta de retirada ni posibilidad de reavituallamiento puede ser el principio del fin

Si la jugada les sale medio bien de esta los rusos no salen.

Y aunque no lo consigan, em hecho que a 190 días de la invasión los ucranianos estén a la ofensiva tiene que ser un palo a la moral rusa de cojones

Que se dice por el hilo "oficial"?

Y el zurulhov sigue callado?


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Se informa que las fuerzas ucranianas han atravesado las defensas rusas cerca de Davydiv Brid y están intentando liberar varios asentamientos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Que se dice por el hilo "oficial"?
> 
> Y el zurulhov sigue callado?



Dicen que es una locura porque van a morir muchos ucranianos. Supongo que rusos durante estos meses no habrá muerto ninguno y lo razonable que tiene que hacer un país invadido es rendirse y no tratar de recuperar territorio:



arriondas dijo:


> De ser cierto, es una puta locura. Es mandarlos al matadero, directamente.
> 
> Lo cual dice mucho de la clase de basura que gobierna Ucrania.



Zhukov los más probable es que no vaya a decir nada porque casi siempre que los rusos sufren algún revés da la casualidad que justamente esos días no actualiza el blog porque esta deprimidito o cansado.


----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Los nazis rusos corren por sus vidas sin valor en la región de Kherson


----------



## moncton (29 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Dicen que es una locura porque van a morir muchos ucranianos. Supongo que rusos durante estos meses no habrá muerto ninguno y lo razonable que tiene que hacer un país invadido es rendirse y no tratar de recuperar territorio:
> 
> 
> 
> Zhukov los más probable es que no vaya a decir nada porque casi siempre que los rusos sufren algún revés da la casualidad que justamente esos días no actualiza el blog porque esta deprimidito o cansado.



Lo que no entienden los follaputines es que los ucranianos están luchando por si existencia como nacion y como pueblo

Aunque mueran 10 por cada invasor es un precio que están dispuestos a pagar

Porque la alternativa es el exterminio a manos rusas

Mejor morir con un fusil en la mano encarando al invasor que de un tiro en la nuca con las manos atadas en un campo de concentración de siberia


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Situación general. El mando militar sur de Ucrania ha informado de que ha iniciado una contraofensiva en el frente de Jersón. Los combates se han producido en varios puntos, quizás 3, pero destaca un avance en una cabeza de puente establecida hace tiempo al norte de Kakhovka.



Se parece muchísimo al saliente que se creó el 29 de mayo y que al final no prosperó, pero ahora la situación es muy diferente a aquella, puesto que el Ejército de Ucrania lleva muchas semanas preparando el terreno y han estado concentrados en atacar puntos claves del ejército ruso, como depósitos de municiones, vías de comunicación (puentes), centros de mando, radares, etc. Anoche la artillería ucraniana ha estado activa y no es muy normal. Hoy nos hemos despertado con nuevos ataques en Jersón y Nova Kakhovka.


----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)

Los rusos intentan destruir un puente sobre el Ingulets en Nikolaiev pero sus misiles PacoDimitris caen a varios metros..


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Los rusos intentan destruir un puente sobre el Ingulets en Nikolaiev pero sus misiles PacoDimitris caen a varios metros..




Visto despacio la explosión es en el interior, no descartable que este minado y por cualquier motivo una parte de los explosivos hayan detonado. No se aprecia ningun misil, ni de crucero que podria haber entrado en el ojo del puente, ni balistico que produciria varias veces esa explosión. 

Los rusos no han atacado nunca esos puentes, cuya destrucción es de libro, precisamente para no afectara a la vida civil.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Pravdyne · Óblast de Kherson, Ucrania, 75012


Óblast de Kherson, Ucrania, 75012




goo.gl


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos atacan de noche los puentes para minimizar víctimas civiles y los putos orcos de día para causar estragos. A saber si no estaban apuntando a esa guagua y les salió mal el tiro.


----------



## −carrancas (29 Ago 2022)

Ya hay hasta entrada de la contraofensiva en la wikipedia:





__





2022 Ukrainian summer counteroffensive - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> De realizarse y completarse, hablaríamos por volumen de tropas e importancia política, en mi opinión de la mayor derrota rusa desde la segunda guerra mundial. Algo que esta última no se puede permitir, luchará hasta la extenuación.
> 
> En mi opinión sigue siendo precipitado. Pero cuando la realizan, es porque sus razones tienen,llega el otoño, el invierno,y mayores dificultades climatologicas.



algunos opinan que no estaba previsto atacar hoy, no a gran escala, que es algo más bien táctico
vamos, lo de siempre, te jodo las líneas de suministro, te reviento un par de pontones, etc
pero se ve, que ha empezado a colapsar el frente por sí solo y se han empezado a encontrar rusos en retirada (posiblemente porque ya no les queda ni perry al mando en ese lado del río)

la movida es que igual son los rusos los que han cedido terreno, y no tanto los ucranianos los que lo están conquistando






we play defense... notejode, qué vas a jugar?? 
pero vamos, que los ucranianos no han avanzado más porque no estaban avanzando, solo tanteando 
se han encontrado con la espantada y ahora están esperando más fuerzas para consolidar terrenos, porque no era el plan inicial


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> algunos opinan que no estaba previsto atacar hoy, no a gran escala, que es algo más bien táctico
> vamos, lo de siempre, te jodo las líneas de suministro, te reviento un par de pontones, etc
> pero se ve, que ha empezado a colapsar el frente por sí solo y se han empezado a encontrar rusos en retirada (posiblemente porque ya no les queda ni perry al mando en ese lado del río)
> 
> ...



Aun es pronto para saber cual es el plan, si bien es cierto los ucranianos estan usando de todo, himars, artilleria, aviacion, helicopteros etc por lo que se presupone que es un ataque serio.

Tampoco sabemos si Kherson es el objetivo o puede ser una operacion por varias fases


----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Visto despacio la explosión es en el interior, no descartable que este minado y por cualquier motivo una parte de los explosivos hayan detonado. No se aprecia ningun misil, ni de crucero que podria haber entrado en el ojo del puente, ni balistico que produciria varias veces esa explosión.
> 
> Los rusos no han atacado nunca esos puentes, cuya destrucción es de libro, *precisamente para no afectara a la vida civil.*




Cuando cortaron el agua a la ciudad supongo que tb era para no afectar a a vida civil


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Cuando cortaron el agua a la ciudad supongo que tb era para no afectar a a vida civil



Podrian volar esos puentes y los dnieper en cuanto quisiera, o destruir todas las presas o centrales termicas de lo que queda de Ucrania. Eso es un hecho. No lo hacen por cuestiones politicas, yo creo que se equivocan pero es su guerra y se la follan como quieren.

En cuanto al video, miralo a camara lenta , ahí no hay ninguna llegada visible. La explosión es pequeña para un balistico y uno de crucero se veria claramente. 

Esperemo a ver, pero al 80% eso son explosivos de demolición en el ojo del puente. No es cuestión de simpatias, es cuestión de fisica.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Girkin: "... por lo tanto, la imagen de la ofensiva enemiga es aproximadamente clara: cerco y derrota de nuestro grupo al este de Kherson entre el Dniéper e Ingulets".


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (29 Ago 2022)

ataque de perro ucraniano a reportera rusa

imágenes dantescas, visionar con precaución


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Lo han pillado fumando y lo han despedido, una pena, iba todo tan bien para ellos......



Jo jo jo jo!
Qué fuerte!
Menudas purgas, solo falta que los azeríes se levanten en armas contra los rusos y les ganen.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Otro traidor fue eliminado en el Kherson ocupado: el exdiputado Olexiy Kovalev. ¿Valió la pena, Olexiy?



Me pillo la camiseta si no está muy chamuscada...


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

en kherson "Ahora estamos reduciendo lenta y sistemáticamente la capacidad de combate de este grupo hasta que huyan o comiencen a rendirse".


----------



## repompero (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Podrian volar esos puentes y los dnieper en cuanto quisiera, o destruir todas las presas o centrales termicas de lo que queda de Ucrania. Eso es un hecho. No lo hacen por cuestiones politicas, yo creo que se equivocan pero es su guerra y se la follan como quieren.
> 
> En cuanto al video, miralo a camara lenta , ahí no hay ninguna llegada visible. La explosión es pequeña para un balistico y uno de crucero se veria claramente.
> 
> Esperemo a ver, pero al 80% eso son explosivos de demolición en el ojo del puente. No es cuestión de simpatias, es cuestión de fisica.



Y también por cuestiones políticas han destruido completamente ciudades enteras. Anda y vete a cascarla. No destruyen mas PORQUE NO PUEDEN.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

en kherson
"Provocamos a las tropas rusas a un redespliegue masivo. Ahora el grupo más grande de unos 25.000 se concentra en la orilla derecha y lo hemos cerrado".


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Esta foto si se aplicara un filtro y pasarla a blanco y negro podria pasar por una escena de la 2ª Guerra Mundial


----------



## Erebus. (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Podrian volar esos puentes y los dnieper en cuanto quisiera, o destruir todas las presas o centrales termicas de lo que queda de Ucrania. Eso es un hecho. No lo hacen por cuestiones politicas, yo creo que se equivocan pero es su guerra y se la follan como quieren.
> 
> En cuanto al video, miralo a camara lenta , ahí no hay ninguna llegada visible. La explosión es pequeña para un balistico y uno de crucero se veria claramente.
> 
> Esperemo a ver, pero al 80% eso son explosivos de demolición en el ojo del puente. No es cuestión de simpatias, es cuestión de fisica.



La HORDA no destruye más porque no puede, no seas subnormal. Los turcomongoles son todo humo, alcohol, pedrastría y drogas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El maestro estratega....



Le van a salir gallitos hasta debajo de las piedras.


----------



## FernandoIII (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La producción de automóviles de Rusia se desplomó un 61,8 % en los primeros seis meses de 2022. Un ejemplo notable de cómo las sanciones han debilitado la economía rusa.



La HORDA solo vive de concesiones mineras a extranjeros (ni siquiera saben extraer sus recursos) la economía de LA HORDA y la del CONGO no distan tanto la una de la otra


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta foto si se aplicara un filtro y pasarla a blanco y negro podria pasar por una escena de la 2ª Guerra Mundial



Lo dicho parece Kursk 43


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Ago 2022)

Qué chorprecha.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)

Helicópteros rusos bombardean una ciudad utilizando el espacio aéreo restringido de la central nuclear para refugiarse...


----------



## Turbamulta (29 Ago 2022)

Los blindados parecen YPR-765 de los enviados por Holanda


----------



## moncton (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en kherson
> "Provocamos a las tropas rusas a un redespliegue masivo. Ahora el grupo más grande de unos 25.000 se concentra en la orilla derecha y lo hemos cerrado".



Joder, que ya he cenado...


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta foto si se aplicara un filtro y pasarla a blanco y negro podria pasar por una escena de la 2ª Guerra Mundial



Curioso, yo había pensado lo mismo


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Los nuevos equipos rusos de comunicaciones chinorris parece que no cumplen su cometido por perder cobertura dadas las distancias y repetidores destruidos por Ucrania. Ahora muchos combatientes rusos van con ladrillos en los bolsillos.
Mira que lo diiiijeeeee en su día.

Es divertido esto, no hay nada más espeluznante que no saber donde están los tuyos.
Jolín, tengo que salir, con lo que estoy disfrutando...


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Grandes joder.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (29 Ago 2022)

En Ucrania ya es de noche, supongo que ya no habrá más avances de tanques e infantería hasta mañana, ¿?


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> En Ucrania ya es de noche, supongo que ya no habrá más avances de tanques e infantería hasta mañana, ¿?



Que va a por ellos, esta es la hora de himars y los orcos van ciegos y quieren dormir la cogorza.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La HORDA no destruye más porque no puede, no seas subnormal. Los turcomongoles son todo humo, alcohol, pedrastría y drogas



Mira pedazo de mierda, yo nunca insulto primero. Si no eres capaz de dar una opinión sin hacerlo, no me cites.

Los rusos pueden destruir cualquier instalación ucraniana en 30m si quieren. El que no sepa algo tan basico , no deberia ni pasarse por este subforo.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Y también por cuestiones políticas han destruido completamente ciudades enteras. Anda y vete a cascarla. No destruyen mas PORQUE NO PUEDEN.



¿ sois clones ? 

No destruyen los puentes o las centrales porque politicamente no les parece bien. ¿ los barcos que salen que ucrania ? ¿ salen porque los escolta la OTAN o porque los rusos les dejan por un acuerdo ? 


Decir que los rusos no pueden destruir las centrales termicas o nucleares, o una presa en Ucrania si se lo proponen es estar directamente fuera de la realidad.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Siguen las barbacoas:


----------



## repompero (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ sois clones ?
> 
> 
> Decir que los rusos no pueden destruir las centrales termicas o nucleares, o una presa en Ucrania si se lo proponen es estar directamente fuera de la realidad.



¿Clones? No. 

Destruir si se lo proponen Y PUEDEN está claro que lo hacen. Son orcos. Solo que ahora pueden poco. Por suerte, y a ver si dura.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> ¿Clones? No.
> 
> Destruir si se lo proponen Y PUEDEN está claro que lo hacen. Son orcos. Solo que ahora pueden poco. Por suerte, y a ver si dura.



No pillo muy bien lo de orcos. Debe ser algun tipo de apelativo que no viene a cuento.

Si realmente te crees qeu los rusos no pueden destruir cualquier puente o edificio de más de 20x20 m en Ucrania. Me pregunto donde has estado estos meses. Otra cosa es que no quieran.

Igual que podrian hundir todos los barcos que salen de odesa. No es la otan la que lo impide , ni por supuesto los de Kiev. Los dejan pasar por un acuerdo.


----------



## FernandoIII (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira pedazo de mierda, yo nunca insulto primero. Si no eres capaz de dar una opinión sin hacerlo, no me cites.
> 
> Los rusos pueden destruir cualquier instalación ucraniana en 30m si quieren. El que no sepa algo tan basico , no deberia ni pasarse por este subforo.



Eres gilipollas y lo confirmas graznando bobadas


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

Ataque a un edificio de Jersón que servía de acuartelamiento ruso:


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Eres gilipollas y lo confirmas graznando bobadas



En fin, como veo que no tienes ni puta idea y que eres el tipico tarado insulton , te aplico mi firma. Hasta nunca mierdoso.


----------



## neutral295 (29 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Esto... neutranal-925: ¿podrías dejar de ser monotema y variar un poco tus obsesiones? (especialmente anales) Piensa que cuando nos contaste tus fantasías cuckhold con Putin fue, como diría yo, un nuevo chiste para el resto del foro en medio de tanta gracieta repetida tuya.
> 
> De todas formas, se agradece que subas el hilo ya que -carrancacas está desatado (Me pregunto qué estará pasando para que se haya puesto así  )



Y que quieres que haga si todos los otaneros españoles sois unos maricones vacunados?, además os gusta que Inglaterra tenga el peñón de Gibraltar, y que haya robado territorio a España cuando construyó su aeropuerto. Sois tan hijos de puta que cuando haya un conflicto con Marruecos apoyado por EEUU, dispararéis contra España. Sois unos putos vendidos a la OTAN de EEUU. Anda maricón vete a chuparsela a Zelensky, puto traidor español, apoyar a los anglosajones que nos están robando territorio. Los anglosajones han tratado de mierda a los españoles e hispanos, mira como esta gentuza trata a los hispanos y negros en EEUU.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Le van a salir gallitos hasta debajo de las piedras.



Kazajistán tiene un 30% de rusos y Tokajev no es tonto. Sabe que Boba le monta unas republiquetas en nada.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Con pinzas hasta que no haya confirmación pero esta cuenta suela acertar, por eso le estoy dando credibilidad:


----------



## alas97 (29 Ago 2022)

wuuy esto se pone bueno.

Para consideración... Si UKR obtiene el control de Kherson Oblast y puede atacar objetivos en Crimea Y recibe una entrega adicional de armas antibuque (drones submarinos), la Armada de la RU (y las líneas de suministro marítimo) se ven amenazadas.* Sin Marina, Ucrania está llevando a cabo una guerra conjunta.*



+10.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo que no entienden los follaputines es que los ucranianos están luchando por si existencia como nacion y como pueblo
> 
> Aunque mueran 10 por cada invasor es un precio que están dispuestos a pagar
> 
> ...



Slava Ukrainia, cojones!
En estas circunstancias el morir por tu patria es el mayor honor!

(...vaya ya me vine arriba otra vez, pienso que tengo 20 abriles...)


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Slava Ukrainia, cojones!
> En estas circunstancias el morir por tu patria es el mayor honor!
> 
> (...vaya ya me vine arriba otra vez, pienso que tengo 20 abriles...)
> ...



Eres ucraniano?


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

Sigue el ridiculazo del mando ukroTan. Mucho HIMARs y mucha historia, pero no pueden reconquistar ni una triste ciudad. Ya van por la décima contraofensiva en esa zona, y no consiguen avanzar nada.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

Esta confirmado que es un mal día para la horda violadora, saqueadora, criminal genocida, pederasta esta perdiendo terreno, no es una ofensiva masiva están atacando segmentos exteriores, pero la horda y el putincelato esta entrando en pánico

Eso de suicidar divisiones blindadas enteras en "Fintas" es solo una táctica de guerra orco

La ofensiva por lo que se comenta es exitosa en algunos puntos y la horda esta perdiendo terreno, esta es solo una ofensiva de muchas que deben venir 

En la región de Kherson, los defensores ucranianos han roto la primera línea de defensa de los invasores fascistas rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no informan dónde. En este video, un soldado ucraniano inspecciona las municiones abandonadas por los rashists que huyen.



Lo de los orcos que han matado a 500+ soldados Ucranianos destruido 50+ tanques derribado 2 aviones es mojon son sus usuales fantasías de adicto al Vodka follaniños


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Apesta a colapso del ejército ruso en jerson . La logística rusa en jerson debe ser un caos debido a los puentes destrozados por Ucrania y la falta de suministros . Al ejercito ruso le deben faltar armas debido a los almacenes reventados de forma sistemática por los himars . La moral del ejército ruso debe estar muy baja . Tarde o temprano jerson caerá la situación del ejército ruso es lamentable . Parece que la ofensiva ucraniana está liderada por la inteligencia de señales de EEUU ya que están reventando bastantes objetivos rusos en jerson con los himars . La misma doctrina que uso estados unidos en sus guerras . Primero destrozar las bases , almacenes de tu enemigo con fuego de largo alcance, y entrar por tierra cuando tú enemigo este destrozado y desmoralizado. No descarto que el ejército ruso se desmorona como un azucarillo en jerson . Creo que está ofensiva está liderada por generales de EEUU pues la doctrina es totalmente americana . El objetivo de Ucrania es llegar al único puente y rodear la ciudad de jerson . Y esperar que el ejército ruso se rindan como fruta madura gracias a los partisanos y su falta de suministros . Una vez rodeado el ejército ruso se rendirá de forma rápida no tiene opciones sin suministros ,con los partisanos y el fuego de largo alcance ucraniano . Un desembarcó anfibio ruso sería una locura


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sigue el ridiculazo del mando ukroTan. Mucho HIMARs y mucha historia, pero no pueden reconquistar ni una triste ciudad. Ya van por la décima contraofensiva en esa zona, y no consiguen avanzar nada.



Todas las ofensivas han sido exitosas en cada ofensiva los orcos pierden terreno

*El ejercito Sirio lanzo como 50 ofensivas sobre Aleppo en 3 años, los follacabras antes de tomar Idlib lanzaron como 40 ofensivas en los segmentos externos por mas de 2 años 

Así que paciencia esto va para largo ve reuniendo y te pagas una puta rusa asi vacias un poco el semen que tienes el el cerebro en mas de 30 años de nuncafollismo *



ghawar dijo:


> Con pinzas hasta que no haya confirmación pero esta cuenta suela acertar, por eso le estoy dando credibilidad:



han expulsado a los cochinos al menos un pueblo paco.


el ataque se concentra en estos 2 puntos








También creo que han lanzado un ataque en Zaporiyia


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Esta confirmado que es un mal día para la horda violadora, saqueadora, criminal genocida, pederasta esta perdiendo terreno, no es una ofensiva masiva están atacando segmentos exteriores, pero la horda y el putincelato esta entrando en pánico
> 
> Eso de suicidar divisiones blindadas enteras en "Fintas" es solo una táctica de guerra orco
> 
> ...



Hay que tener tranquilidad ya que las primeras horas de una ofensiva hay mucha propaganda pero si es verdad que Ucrania ha liberado 4 pueblos y ha roto una 1 línea 
en jerson apesta a desmoralizacion y colapso del ejército ruso .Jerson caera tarde o temprano la situación del ejército ruso es insostenible con los puentes cortados y sin suministros .


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Y los paco-espejos rusos antiradar de titanio liquido megaconcentrado con avecrem?


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que va a por ellos, esta es la hora de himars y los orcos van ciegos y quieren dormir la cogorza.



Las 02:15 es una buena hora, están todos borrachos de beberse hasta el agua de los floreros.
Los ucranianos disponen de vision nocturna en muchos de sus equipos.
Los de los rusos son de pega.


----------



## Tales. (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sigue el ridiculazo del mando ukroTan. Mucho HIMARs y mucha historia, pero no pueden reconquistar ni una triste ciudad. Ya van por la décima contraofensiva en esa zona, y no consiguen avanzar nada.



Guardo mensaje para futuras risas


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Las 02:15 es una buena hora, están todos borrachos de beberse hasta el agua de los floreros.
> Los ucranianos disponen de vision nocturna en muchos de sus equipos.
> Los de los rusos son de pega.



Yo no sé si hoy en día los rusos están borrachos o no a las 2:15. Pero sí sé que si la operación Barbarroja comenzó un domingo de buena hora de la madrugada es porque los alemanes sabían que, desde cualquier soldado raso a un mariscal, estarían todos durmiendo la mona del sábado noche.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Eres ucraniano?



Y tu?
No entiendo tu extraño interes por mi vida particular.
Conoces a Putin?, trabajas para él, dame tu móvil para averiguar tus geolocalizaciones.
En fin... cosas veredes amigo Sancho.

Ocultas tus datos. Y pretendes que te pábulo, imbécil?
Por lo menos ten un ápice de dignidad.

Este eres tu, cretino:


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Todas las ofensivas han sido exitosas en cada ofensiva los orcos pierden terreno
> 
> *El ejercito Sirio lanzo como 50 ofensivas sobre Aleppo en 3 años, los follacabras antes de tomar Idlib lanzaron como 40 ofensivas en los segmentos externos por mas de 2 años
> 
> ...



Llevas diciendo lo de la paciencia 3 meses. 

De éxito nada no te equivoques macaquín, éxito sería reconquistar kherson, o echar a los rusos al otro lado del río. Es que ni eso habéis conseguido. Muy putapénico lo vuestro, y con superioridad en tropa además.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

Increíble fotografía de hoy:


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Yo no sé si hoy en día los rusos están borrachos o no a las 2:15. Pero sí sé que si la operación Barbarroja comenzó un domingo de buena hora de la madrugada es porque los alemanes sabían que, desde cualquier soldado raso a un mariscal, estarían todos durmiendo la mona del sábado noche.



Sí, a esa hora calculo ya van por la segunda imaginaria y han terminando de emborracharse, están en modo inconsciente, torpe y no tienen capacidad de reacción.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Apesta a colapso del ejército ruso en jerson . La logística rusa en jerson debe ser un caos debido a los puentes destrozados por Ucrania y la falta de suministros . Al ejercito ruso le deben faltar armas debido a los almacenes reventados de forma sistemática por los himars . La moral del ejército ruso debe estar muy baja . Tarde o temprano jerson caerá la situación del ejército ruso es lamentable . Parece que la ofensiva ucraniana está liderada por la inteligencia de señales de EEUU ya que están reventando bastantes objetivos rusos en jerson con los himars . La misma doctrina que uso estados unidos en sus guerras . Primero destrozar las bases , almacenes de tu enemigo con fuego de largo alcance, y entrar por tierra cuando tú enemigo este destrozado y desmoralizado. No descarto que el ejército ruso se desmorona como un azucarillo en jerson . Creo que está ofensiva está liderada por generales de EEUU pues la doctrina es totalmente americana . El objetivo de Ucrania es llegar al único puente y rodear la ciudad de jerson . Y esperar que el ejército ruso se rindan como fruta madura gracias a los partisanos y su falta de suministros . Una vez rodeado el ejército ruso se rendirá de forma rápida no tiene opciones sin suministros ,con los partisanos y el fuego de largo alcance ucraniano . Un desembarcó anfibio ruso sería una locura



Yo creo que los orcos no pierden Kherson militarmente, lo mas probable es que vaya a a pasar como en Kiev, el mando orco va a predecir la dirección operacional de los acontecimientos (Lo cual cualquier cuevadorito documentado puede hacer) para evitar llegar al punto de derrota militar harán lo mismo llamar a un parapeto de negociación y decir que se retiran por "Buena voluntad" todo el parte del pla el incelato mamapollato gilipollas como @McNulty se lo cree 







Ojo eso no significa que la horda vaya a ceder en Kherson han hecho todo lo posible por defender Kherson con todas sus fuerzas dymitrysdemierda

Perder Kherson es un golpe moral devastador y van a tratar de quedársela poniendo todos los muertos que hagan falta


----------



## alas97 (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que Rusia está enviando desde Crimea a Jersón, Ka-52, Mi-28, Mi-8. Se están poniendo nerviosos.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Yo creo que los orcos no pierden Kherson militarmente, lo mas probable es que vaya a a pasar como en Kiev, el mando orco va a predecir la dirección operacional de los acontecimientos (Lo cual cualquier cuevadorito documentado puede hacer) para evitar llegar al punto de derrota militar harán lo mismo llamar a un parapeto de negociación y decir que se retiran por "Buena voluntad" todo el parte del pla el incelato mamapollato gilipollas como @McNulty se lo cree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero en que quedamos macaco, los rusos van a perder kherson o lo van a mantener? Aclárate ya.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Llevas diciendo lo de la paciencia 3 meses.



Pueden pasar 3 años, a los talibanes les tomo 9 años ganar a la URSS y 20 años a USA - Si Putin tarda 2 meses para tomar un par de pueblos cutres tu dices que es parte del pla que a la horda le conviene una guerra larga y tal, los Ucranianos han tomado los ultimos 3 meses decenas de asentamientos en Kherson van lento.... 

Los Chinos han tenido paciencia durante la revolución culturan se estaban muriendo de hambre hoy son una de las economías mas fuertes del mundo 

Del apuro solo queda el cansancio la guerra no sigue el cronograma que a usted le da su gana

Han pasado 6 meses y la horda esta en una estrategia defensiva en Kherson sin capacidad de guerra de maniobras con mas de 1000 tanques reventados (En Afganistán perdieron apenas 160 tanques) 

ASI QUE TE ESPERAS COÑO


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Yo creo que los orcos no pierden Kherson militarmente, lo mas probable es que vaya a a pasar como en Kiev, el mando orco va a predecir la dirección operacional de los acontecimientos (Lo cual cualquier cuevadorito documentado puede hacer) para evitar llegar al punto de derrota militar harán lo mismo llamar a un parapeto de negociación y decir que se retiran por "Buena voluntad" todo el parte del pla el incelato mamapollato gilipollas como @McNulty se lo cree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy acertado.
Estos momentos son los de proclamas por ambos bandos, dejemos que siga cociéndose el arroz.
Es muy probable que realicen el movimiento que comentas porque la captura masiva de soldados rusos y la posterior exhibición como hicieron los rusos y lo grabaron, sería para Putin su muerte fulminante así como para su ejército.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

Desmontando FAKE de los russkies:




Ya he vuelto a casa tras varios meses, así que estaré más activo próximamente


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero en que quedamos macaco, los rusos van a perder kherson o lo van a mantener? Aclárate ya.



McNulty, te iba a meter ya al ignore porque esta era la de tres por insultar al personal, lo dejo en 2,5. y no sé por qué extraña razón.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Yo creo que los orcos no pierden Kherson militarmente, lo mas probable es que vaya a a pasar como en Kiev, el mando orco va a predecir la dirección operacional de los acontecimientos (Lo cual cualquier cuevadorito documentado puede hacer) para evitar llegar al punto de derrota militar harán lo mismo llamar a un parapeto de negociación y decir que se retiran por "Buena voluntad" todo el parte del pla el incelato mamapollato gilipollas como @McNulty se lo cree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jerson es insostenible para ejército ruso lo fue Kiev . El ejército ruso será derrotado en forma de corrosion . Pese a lo que dicen los putincels la prisa en jerson la tiene rusia debido a su lamentable situación .Si los generales rusos son listos y fríos sacarán a los 20000 soldados rusos de jerson .


----------



## At4008 (29 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Apesta a colapso del ejército ruso en jerson . La logística rusa en jerson debe ser un caos debido a los puentes destrozados por Ucrania y la falta de suministros . Al ejercito ruso le deben faltar armas debido a los almacenes reventados de forma sistemática por los himars . La moral del ejército ruso debe estar muy baja . Tarde o temprano jerson caerá la situación del ejército ruso es lamentable . Parece que la ofensiva ucraniana está liderada por la inteligencia de señales de EEUU ya que están reventando bastantes objetivos rusos en jerson con los himars . La misma doctrina que uso estados unidos en sus guerras . Primero destrozar las bases , almacenes de tu enemigo con fuego de largo alcance, y entrar por tierra cuando tú enemigo este destrozado y desmoralizado. No descarto que el ejército ruso se desmorona como un azucarillo en jerson . Creo que está ofensiva está liderada por generales de EEUU pues la doctrina es totalmente americana . El objetivo de Ucrania es llegar al único puente y rodear la ciudad de jerson . Y esperar que el ejército ruso se rindan como fruta madura gracias a los partisanos y su falta de suministros . Una vez rodeado el ejército ruso se rendirá de forma rápida no tiene opciones sin suministros ,con los partisanos y el fuego de largo alcance ucraniano . Un desembarcó anfibio ruso sería una locura



Yo diría que los americanos están dirigiendo las operaciones militares de Ucrania desde el primer día.

No me creo que estén en el Pentágono simplemente mirando fotos de satélite y pasándoselas a Zelensky. Son muchísimos millones de dólares en armas para que no estén supervisando día a día el uso que los ucranianos hacen con ellas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

Han pillado este avión volando hoy al oeste de Crimea, los rusos han debido de activar toda la maquinaria para tratar de evitar la debacle:









Beriev A-50 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Perder jerson sería un golpe estratégico para rusia prácticamente perder la guerra . Hay 20000 soldados y decenas de tanques blindados y artillería . Rusia no podría recuperarse de un golpe así . Y Putin tendrá que movilizar a la población. O admitir su derrota . Y cuidado porque esta arrinconado y puede cometer una locura .Jerson es el sitio más estratégico de la guerra mucho más que el dombass o mariupol .


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pueden pasar 3 años, a los talibanes les tomo 9 años ganar a la URSS y 20 años a USA - Si Putin tarda 2 meses para tomar un par de pueblos cutres tu dices que es parte del pla que a la horda le conviene una guerra larga y tal, los Ucranianos han tomado los ultimos 3 meses decenas de asentamientos en Kherson van lento....
> 
> Los Chinos han tenido paciencia durante la revolución culturan se estaban muriendo de hambre hoy son una de las economías mas fuertes del mundo
> 
> ...



jajaja con billones en armamento en ayuda militar, con superioridad en tropa, y no habéis podido romper el frente ruso por ningún lado. A mí me daría vergüenza la verdad.

Han pasado 6 meses y Rusia casi controla un tercio de ucrania, y con poquísima tropa, ni tan mal para los ruskies. Ej que lo himarss...


----------



## ELVR (29 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Han pillado este avión volando hoy al oeste de Crimea, los rusos han debido de activar toda la maquinaria para tratar de evitar la debacle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Sin escolta y a baja altura? uf! algún día tendrán un disgusto.

Y la pérdida de uno de estos aviones vale por media fuerza aérea (o casi)


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> McNulty, te iba a meter ya al ignore porque esta era la de tres por insultar al personal, lo dejo en 2,5. y no sé por qué extraña razón.



Puff creo que hoy no duermo amigo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo diría que los americanos están dirigiendo las operaciones militares de Ucrania desde el primer día.
> 
> No me creo que estén en el Pentágono simplemente mirando fotos de satélite y pasándoselas a Zelensky. Son muchísimos millones de dólares en armas para que no estén supervisando día a día el uso que los ucranianos hacen de ellas.



Fuerzas especiales ,agentes de la cia tiene haber muchos .


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Se confirma el avance ucraniano en 2 ejes . Todavía es pronto para saber si el ejército ruso está desmoralizado y cerca de colapsar pero pinta bien . El you tuber niño rata de Yago Rodríguez decía que Ucrania no tenía la capacidad para hacer una ofensiva en jerson . El mismo que decía que Ucrania caería en 48 horas . Lamentable


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Esta noche está siendo la más dura . Ucrania está bombardeando de forma masiva jerson y toda la linea de frente con himars .


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Muy acertado.
> Estos momentos son los de proclamas por ambos bandos, dejemos que siga cociéndose el arroz.
> Es muy probable que realicen el movimiento que comentas porque la captura masiva de soldados rusos y la posterior exhibición como hicieron los rusos y lo grabaron, sería para Putin su muerte fulminante así como para su ejército.




Pero si hasta los nostálgicos prosoviéticos (principal oposición al Putin y enemigos acérrimos suyos) en esto están a muerte con él. Es más, incluso le critican por estar siendo demasiado diplomático en este asunto.

Es que solo haceis propaganda ignorando siempre la realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> jajaja con billones en armamento en ayuda militar, con superioridad en tropa, y no habéis podido romper el frente ruso por ningún lado. A mí me daría vergüenza la verdad.
> 
> Han pasado 6 meses y Rusia casi controla un tercio de ucrania, y con poquísima tropa, ni tan mal para los ruskies. Ej que lo himarss...



Hoy tienen un pueblo paco menos avance confirmado hasta el momento






Rebanapolla grava vídeo y se despide de mama en las afueras de Kherson 


La mama lo quiere muerto para que le den el Lada paco o una nevera nueva saqueada


----------



## Tales. (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> jajaja con billones en armamento en ayuda militar, con superioridad en tropa, y no habéis podido romper el frente ruso por ningún lado. A mí me daría vergüenza la verdad.
> 
> Han pasado 6 meses y Rusia casi controla un tercio de ucrania, y con poquísima tropa, ni tan mal para los ruskies. Ej que lo himarss...



Te noto nervioso amigo



> Voy a predecir el futuro, en unos meses cuando el ejército del khanato termine de colapsar, la narrativa de los follakremlins será que a todo Occidente junto le ha costado meses y meses de sangriento conflicto vencer a Rusia en la guerra. Apostáis algo?



Esto lo escribí el 19 de agosto y ya se va viendo la patita de los follakremlins como mcflurry, se vienen COSAS CHULÍSIMAS


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hoy tienen un pueblo paco menos avance confirmado hasta el momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La décima novena contraofensiva que intentará hacerse con Kherson ha vuelto ha comenzar.

Una cosa hay que reconoceros, y es que tenéis una moral de acero.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No pillo muy bien lo de orcos. Debe ser algun tipo de apelativo que no viene a cuento.
> 
> Si realmente te crees qeu los rusos no pueden destruir cualquier puente o edificio de más de 20x20 m en Ucrania. Me pregunto donde has estado estos meses. Otra cosa es que no quieran.
> 
> Igual que podrian hundir todos los barcos que salen de odesa. No es la otan la que lo impide , ni por supuesto los de Kiev. Los dejan pasar por un acuerdo.



Respuesta corta. Los rusos casi no tienen bombas inteligentes. Al contrario que la OTAN.










El ejército ruso agota sus misiles de precisión en Ucrania y recurre a las «bombas tontas»


Rusia ha gastado ya el 60% de sus reservas de misiles de precisión y no puede arriesgarse a agotar su stock




www-eldebate-com.cdn.ampproject.org





EE.UU. analiza por qué Rusia ha confiado en el armamento pesado poco sofisticado, las llamadas "bombas tontas", para la guerra en Ucrania 

Putin's Smart Bombs Aren't All That Smart 

Russia's Apparent Shortage of Smart Bombs Caused a Cascade of Failures - Austin Vernon's Blog


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Te noto nervioso amigo
> 
> 
> 
> Esto lo escribí el 19 de agosto y ya se va viendo la patita de los follakremlins como mcflurry, se vienen COSAS CHULÍSIMAS



Te citas y te autowneas sin darte cuenta.

''en unos meses cuando el ejército del khanato termine de colapsar'' En cuantos meses mi querido amigo? Será en octubre? 

Para tener posibilidad alguna de vencer a Rusia vais a necesitar muuuucho más que dos himars y cuatro javelins.


----------



## Tales. (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te citas y te autowneas sin darte cuenta.
> 
> ''en unos meses cuando el ejército del khanato termine de colapsar'' En cuantos meses querido amigo? Será en octubre?
> 
> Para tener posibilidad alguna de vencer a Rusia vais a necesitar muuuucho más que dos himars y cuatro javelins.



Otro mensaje que guardo para futuras risas


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si hasta los nostálgicos prosoviéticos (principal oposición al Putin y enemigos acérrimos suyos) en esto están a muerte con él. Es más, incluso le critican por estar siendo demasiado diplomático en este asunto.
> 
> Es que solo haceis propaganda ignorando siempre la realidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, el Putinato lleva destituidos a unos 6 generales.
No sé Rick...


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Parece q hay miedo en Belgorod...


----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Respuesta corta. Los rusos casi no tienen bombas inteligentes. Al contrario que la OTAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y recordemos que al principio de la invasión solo tenían gasolina para 3 días.

"EEUU analiza que Rusia ha confiado en gasolina qie no tenía. No son tan inteligentes"...

"Putin doesn't have so much gas"...

"Russia's apparent shortage of gasoline cause a cascade of failures..."


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Otro mensaje que guardo para futuras risas



Te tengo por alguien con alguna neurona. No pasa nada por admitir que Ucrania lo tiene MUY jodido. No te vas a morir ni nada. Por mucho que odies a putin y demás, no debes dejar que tus deseos personales te dogmaticen.

Yo si los ukros recuperan kherson, lo interpretaré como una gran victoria de los ukros, la primera importante que tendrían.


----------



## BananeroGrone (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

Primero se nos dijo que los rusos no tenían gasolina para mas de 3 días... nos lo creímos.

Luego llegó la ristra de *Wunderwaffen* tontánicas:

- los drones turcos Baryaktar. Ya son historia.

- los misiles anticarro Javelin y NLAW. También historia.

- ahora los HIMARS ...

pero es que los himars!


----------



## favelados (29 Ago 2022)

Tb llevan unos dias de mucha actividad en los ferrys, están pasando al otro lado más vehiculos aunque los ferrys son un cuello de botella que no permite pasar demasiados.

Hay fotos de satélite rodando por TT y están perfectamente geolocalizados, parece que a los ukr no les interesa destruirlos de momento..

Tb camiones de fuel mezclados con vehículos civiles


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Parece que Rusia está enviando desde Crimea a Jersón, Ka-52, Mi-28, Mi-8. Se están poniendo nerviosos.



Están evacuando a los elegidos.
La inteligencia 24/24 trabajando.

"Helicópteros militares que ahora vuelan desde Crimea a Kherson son para evacuar a los oficiales muertos y rescatar a los sobrevivientes.
Hace una hora, ZSU cubrió una gran cantidad de oficiales en el club náutico, celebró una reunión."


----------



## Kreonte (29 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La décima novena contraofensiva que intentará hacerse con Kherson ha vuelto ha comenzar.
> 
> Una cosa hay que reconoceros, y es que tenéis una moral de acero.



McNulty deberías salir a que te pegue el aire un poco. Tú y el resto de prorusoss q actúan como barrabravas de fútbol en un conflicto que ni les va ni les viene. Y aún encima pensando que van a influir en algo con sus opiniones. La guerra se parará cuando los dirigentes de las potencias involucradas quieran. La verdad la saben ellos, por tanto si el avance tiene éxito o no y sobre continuar o no dependerá de ellos y no de lo que opine joselito18 en twitter.


----------



## legal (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Parece q hay miedo en Belgorod...



Sí que hay gente en la estación. Será el fin de las vacaciones je je


----------



## jurbu (29 Ago 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Yo diría que los americanos están dirigiendo las operaciones militares de Ucrania desde el primer día.
> 
> No me creo que estén en el Pentágono simplemente mirando fotos de satélite y pasándoselas a Zelensky. Son muchísimos millones de dólares en armas para que no estén supervisando día a día el uso que los ucranianos hacen de ellas.



… Y algo más…

17 de los 62 millones de hectáreas de tierra agrícola ucraniana (tierras negras), casi un tercio de toda la tierra agrícola cultivable de Ucrania pertenecen a Cargill, Dupont y Monsanto que al tener los mismos dueños financieros funcionan como un consorcio. Vale que también hay otras empresas dueñas de tierras: la estadounidense NCH Capital, la francesa AgroGeneration, las alemanas ADM Germany, KWS, Bayer y BASF, las de Saudi Arabian Agricultural and Livestock Investment Company (SALIC), y China.

La hambruna del “cuerno de África” se ha ido al cuerno una vez que pueden sacar su producto de Ucrania aunque a los hambrientos no les llega ni un grano.

Con la guerra el precio de los terrenos está bajando por la necesidad de su gobierno y por la incertidumbre del final.

Como para no supervisar y dirigir día a día las actuaciones de los militares ucranianos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Y recordemos que al principio de la invasión solo tenían gasolina para 3 días.
> 
> "EEUU analiza que Rusia ha confiado en gasolina qie no tenía. No son tan inteligentes"...
> 
> ...



Cuando me enseñes una foto como la del puente de Kherson, con 8 agujeros perfectos producidos por los Himars me hablas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Primero se nos dijo que los rusos no tenían gasolina para mas de 3 días... nos lo creímos.
> 
> Luego llegó la ristra de *Wunderwaffen* tontánicas:
> 
> ...



Salió algún vídeo de Javelin estos días de atrás:




Los NLAW son armas defensivas con poco alcance, va a ser raro que se vean próximamente porque Ucrania no está a la defensiva en gran parte del frente, y allí donde lo está, es más bien un conflicto de artillería donde escasea el combate a corta-media distancia.

Los Bayraktar TB2 se emplean principalmente para dar objetivos para artillería/misiles, siguen operando por los cielos ucranianos.


----------



## MAUSER (29 Ago 2022)

Los invasores rusos siempre han sido una mierda y siempre lo serán. Les pasó con Finlandia como con Ucrania, se creyeron que la invadirían en una semana.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> McNulty deberías salir a que te pegue el aire un poco. Tú y el resto de prorusoss q actúan como barrabravas de fútbol en un conflicto que ni les va ni les viene. Y aún encima pensando que van a influir en algo con sus opiniones. La guerra se parará cuando los dirigentes de las potencias involucradas quieran. La verdad la saben ellos, por tanto si el avance tiene éxito o no y sobre continuar o no dependerá de ellos y no de lo que opine joselito18 en twitter.



Vaya boutades me sueltas sin venir a cuento.

No, la verdad la podemos saber todos, viendo el curso de los acontecimientos. Viendo como ukrania intenta reconquistar kherson desde hace 2 meses y no lo consigue, viendo a los himars volar arsenales rusos y viendo a los wagner masacrando a la carne de cañón de farlopensky. Eso es simplificar demasiado. Hoy con internet podemos seguir (y predecir) una guerra infinitamente mejor que hace 50 años.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> McNulty deberías salir a que te pegue el aire un poco. Tú y el resto de prorusoss q actúan como barrabravas de fútbol en un conflicto que ni les va ni les viene. Y aún encima pensando que van a influir en algo con sus opiniones. La guerra se parará cuando los dirigentes de las potencias involucradas quieran. La verdad la saben ellos, por tanto si el avance tiene éxito o no y sobre continuar o no dependerá de ellos y no de lo que opine joselito18 en twitter.



Deberían retirarse de una vez, y creo que este es un buen momento; el tratar de cambiar Ataúdes x Ladas no tiene sentido.
Si la mentalidad rusa a prevalecer es la de Putin, pues apaga y vámonos.
Pero si consiguen liberarse del yugo comunista e incorporarse al siglo XXI, el día a día de los ciudadanos se vería muy muy pero que muy mejorada.
En un año su renta per cápita y su poder adquisitivo se dispararía, la simple compra de electrodomésticos que TODO el mundo tiene como un habitules y que se cambian muchas veces por capricho sólo por modernizarlos y de que carecen los orientales ya sería una gran mejora.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

Los drones paco Turcos TB2 no han sido destruidos se usan para misiones de observación ya que las municiones estan escaseando "Los rusos ganan cuando al enemigo se le acaban las balas" - "tengo mas carne de cañón que balas que tu" un clásico orco 

en amarillo las probables zonas donde los orcos pueden haber sido desalojados o están en conflicto Sin confirmar por ahora: según CNN y Ukrainska Pravda, el ejército ucraniano liberó los siguientes asentamientos en #Kherson Oblast hoy. CNN: Novodmytrivka, Arkhanhelske, Tomyna Balka, Pravdyne Pravda UA: Arkhanhelske, Petrivka, Zolota Balka, Sukha Balka


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Salió algún vídeo de Javelin estos días de atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania no està a la defensiva... con trincheras en todo el frente y avanzando en dirección a Polonia... jojojo! 

Oye que sí que atacamos, mirad, vamos a retomar Jersón! Pa una ofensiva que hacer han recibido hasta en la cruz gamada del carnet!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2022)

tiene buena pinta la mini-ofensiva


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

El mamapollato fracasado traidor / odiador de Europa y los Europeos ya se debe ir preparando por si pasa lo peor para sus vidas 

Nunca quisimos tomar Kiev
Nunca quisimos tomar Kharkov
Nunca quisimos tomar Odessa
Nunca quisimos tomar la Isla de las Serpientes

*Nunca quisimos tomar Kherson LOADING............. *


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Rumores de q hay deserción de los rusos, ojalá...


----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Tb camiones de fuel mezclados con vehículos civiles



"Fuel" significa combustibke, paleto. Ni que fuera para la calefacción.

En cuanto a lo "civil" de ese autobús y esos camiones... hace nafa os reíais decque Rusia usaba cualquier tipo de vehículo en los transportes militares. Probablemente el bus sea para tropa y los camiones para otros suministros.


----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rumores de q hay deserción de los rusos, ojalá...



Traduzco a la charo Katerina: " hablando con un conocido del cuñado de mi primo en Jersón, me contó que....


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Traduzco a la charo: " hablando con un conocido del cuñado de mi primo en Jersón, me contó que....



Jajaj, vaya escozor q tenéis q tener


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Importante:

URGENTE Y CRÍTICO: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitan que todos se abstengan de publicar cualquier información, videos, fotos con respecto a la Batalla por Kherson. La operación Seguridad es crítica. Difunde este mensaje en todos los canales de las redes sociales.


----------



## Vilux (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Jajaj, vaya escozor q tenéis q tener



Buf! Estas charos Ucras ganan solas la guerra putificándosecen la UE mientras sus maridos van al frente.

Eso tiene que tener la moral del macho ucropiteco por las nubes!


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Ucrania no està a la defensiva... con trincheras en todo el frente y avanzando en dirección a Polonia... jojojo!
> 
> Oye que sí que atacamos, mirad, vamos a retomar Jersón! Pa una ofensiva que hacer han recibido hasta en la cruz gamada del carnet!



Está bien que los prorrusos finalmente hayáis rebajado al "todopoderoso" ejército rojo al nivel del de Ucrania, el país más pobre de Europa, para poder decir aquello de "y tú más".
¿Te acuerdas de cuando comparabais el ejército ruso con el ejército de EEUU? ¿Qué locura, eh?


----------



## el arquitecto (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Importante:
> 
> URGENTE Y CRÍTICO: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitan que todos se abstengan de publicar cualquier información, videos, fotos con respecto a la Batalla por Kherson. La operación Seguridad es crítica. Difunde este mensaje en todos los canales de las redes sociales.



si, no vaya a ser que los rusos se enteren de que les están bombardeando o algo así, no??

esto es para generar confusión, es mejor seguir con los rumores, más caos y tal


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Americano RQ-4B Global Hawk "FORTE 10"
Todavía está dando vueltas justo al sur de Crimea.

Ellos están constantemente mirando


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

Las teorías pueden ser varias, elijan su favorita.
1- Suicidio
2- Partisanos lo han cazado
3-Eliminación a lo Givi y motorola por parte del FSB


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Importante:
> 
> URGENTE Y CRÍTICO: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitan que todos se abstengan de publicar cualquier información, videos, fotos con respecto a la Batalla por Kherson. La operación Seguridad es crítica. Difunde este mensaje en todos los canales de las redes sociales.



OPSEC 





En Kiev el ejercito Ucraniano era invisible las primeras 72 horas fue luego que la batalla estaba ya decidida que vinieron las toneladas de imágenes vídeos de orcos vueltos popito


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Ago 2022)

No nos llegamos a hacer una idea de la diferencia descomunal existente entre la OTAN y Rusia, es simplemente abismal. Es que ni siquiera hay posibilidad de comparar.


----------



## alas97 (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Están evacuando a los elegidos.
> La inteligencia 24/24 trabajando.
> 
> "Helicópteros militares que ahora vuelan desde Crimea a Kherson son para evacuar a los oficiales muertos y rescatar a los sobrevivientes.
> Hace una hora, ZSU cubrió una gran cantidad de oficiales en el club náutico, celebró una reunión."



Bien Bien, lo celebro.


----------



## Karamba (29 Ago 2022)

El informativo del día, bien calentito de hace 45 minutos:
En días como hoy se agradece más que nunca.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Importante:
> 
> URGENTE Y CRÍTICO: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitan que todos se abstengan de publicar cualquier información, videos, fotos con respecto a la Batalla por Kherson. La operación Seguridad es crítica. Difunde este mensaje en todos los canales de las redes sociales.





¿ no van a segur la guerra del twitter ? Les va a costar, son mucho de subir hasta un incendio de pastos.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bueno, el Putinato lleva destituidos a unos 6 generales.
> No sé Rick...




De la miniserie de éxito *"Todos Los Generales Rusos Son Asesinados por Francotiradores en Ucrania" *ahora llega la segunda parte *"Todos Los Generales Rusos son Destituidos Por Putin"*

Estoy segurísimo que tendrá el mismo éxito que la anterior miniserie.

Saludos.


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las teorías pueden ser varias, elijan su favorita.
> 1- Suicidio
> 2- Partisanos lo han cazado
> 3-Eliminación a lo Givi y motorola por parte del FSB



ALEKSEY KOVALYOV.
Fue ex-diputado de la Rada Suprema (=parlamentario) por el partido de Zelenski.
Parece que su/una mujer de 37 años, aparentemente su mujer, ha sido encontrada muerta junto a este colaborador rusky, antes perteneciente al partido de Zelenski. Alguien hablaba en Twitter de que la mujer ha aparecido con lesiones de arma blanca.

_«It was reported on August 29 that Aleksey Kovalyov, formerly an MP in Ukraine’s ruling party, and the man in charge of stolen Ukrainian grain, has been assassinated. He had defected to the Russian occupying forces and became deputy head of the Russian administration in Kherson.»_

Otra fuente: _The Odessa Journal_
_«Former “servant of the people” Aleksey Kovalev, who cooperated with the enemy from the first days of Russia’s occupation of the Kherson region, was killed in his own house in Hola Pristan._​_This was reported by war correspondent Andrei Tsaplienko, citing his own sources. The interlocutors of the journalist confirmed the liquidation of the collaborator. According to Tsaplienko’s sources, Kovalev received fatal stab wounds. His wife is with asphyxia and is receiving medical care._​_An assassination attempt had previously been made on Kovalev, and the partisans openly declared that he was their priority target. On the liquidation of the collaborator on Sunday evening, said the deputy of the Kherson Regional Council Serhiy Khlan. He claimed that Kovalev was killed in the Iron Port._​_Kovalev was expelled from the presidential faction in early April 2022, when colleagues began to suspect him of collaborating with the enemy. It was reported that the people’s deputy fled to the Kherson region in the first days of a full-scale invasion, allegedly to help people; since then he has not been in touch._​_In July, it became known about the “appointment” of Kovalyov as “deputy chairman” of the “government” of the occupiers in the Kherson region.»_​_








Was stabbed to death at home: the details of the death of the people's deputy collaborator Kovalev became known | odessa-journal.com


Former "servant of the people" Aleksey Kovalev, who cooperated with the enemy from the first days of Russia's occupation of the Kherson region, was killed




odessa-journal.com




_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Se nota que tus padres son hermanos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 Ago 2022)

CNN confirma que orcos han sido desalojados de 4 localidades en Kherson


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que los drones iraníes no están funcionando como deseaban los ruskies y hay algunas quejas:
Rusos: _-«Para comprar esta puta mierda mejor nos quedamos con nuestros drones que son mejores» _


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las teorías pueden ser varias, elijan su favorita.
> 1- Suicidio
> 2- Partisanos lo han cazado
> 3-Eliminación a lo Givi y motorola por parte del FSB



Era fumador?
Mira que lo hemos repetido muchas veces!


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> De la miniserie de éxito *"Todos Los Generales Rusos Son Asesinados por Francotiradores en Ucrania" *ahora llega la segunda parte *"Todos Los Generales Rusos son Destituidos Por Putin"*
> 
> Estoy segurísimo que tendrá el mismo éxito que la anterior miniserie.
> 
> Saludos.



Has leído mi post al que haces referencia?
Debes ser un niño para escribir tamaña sandez inventándote cosas pueriles.
Largo de aquí!


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Era fumador?
> Mira que lo hemos repetido muchas veces!



No se sabe.
Lo que sí se sabe es que la rata traidora dió una puñalada trapera al pueblo ukra, y ahora los partisanos le han devuelto esas puñaladas. Otras fuentes no hablan de puñaladas, sino de muerte por un tiro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Ago 2022)

Pontones a tomar por culo. Me parece que los orcos van a quedar bien embolsaditos:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pontones a tomar por culo. Me parece que los orcos van a quedar bien embolsaditos:



Es Mandatario que todo soldado sepa nadar, algunos ejércitos muy cutres del tercer mundo se saltan ese protocolo y viendo lo poco "Normal" que ha demostrado ser el ejercito orco........................ No me extraña que una buena parte del personal no sepa nadar........

*Quien no sabe nadar se puede morir ahogado yo he visto casos de gente ahogada en piscinas olímpicas*


A los mapas de colores 

KHERSON /0200 UTC 30 AGO/ Las fuerzas de Ucrania mantienen una ofensiva coordinada a lo largo de un amplio frente al oeste de Kherson. Se dice que las unidades de tareas del UKR al sur de la autopista M-14 han avanzado hasta Tomnya Balka. Los canales de telegramas de RU informan que las fuerzas de ocupación locales están desorganizadas.






Este mapa de los orcos dice que ellos han repelido el ataque en los puntos 1,2,3 (Lo cual yo dudo) pero les han metido la polla en 4 y han repelido solo parcialmente el 5 eje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

No decian que los BMP flotaban para cruzar los ríos alemanes y tal?


----------



## zapatitos (30 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Has leído mi post al que haces referencia?
> Debes ser un niño para escribir tamaña sandez inventándote cosas pueriles.
> Largo de aquí!




Los que os inventais cosas pueriles sois vosotros que ya os han pillado montones de veces

Primero aviadores fantasmas que derribaban decenas de aviones rusos a diario que al final se reconoció que nunca existieron, después las valientes niñas ucraniana que se enfrentaban a los soldados rusos gritándoles que se fueran para su casa que resultaron ser de Palestina, más tarde el francotirador que se cepillaba a un general ruso cada tarde...por no hablar de los aviones rusos bombardeando Kiev en prime time de la televisión que estaban sacadas de un videojuego o de la niña ucraniana llorando el cadáver muerto de su madre asesinada en un bombardeo ruso que resultó ser sacada de una película.

Está la cosa como para creerse algo de lo que pongais...

Saludos.


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No nos llegamos a hacer una idea de la diferencia descomunal existente entre la OTAN y Rusia, es simplemente abismal. Es que ni siquiera hay posibilidad de comparar.



A mi me da la impresion que los ucranianos tienen mas de 16 HIMARs pero no lo dicen...


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A mi me da la impresion que los ucranianos tienen mas de 16 HIMARs pero no lo dicen...



Lo que tienen son los M270 MLRS mandados por EEUU y alemania, que pueden lanzar 12 cohetes. No sé el número exacto pero pueden ser tantos o más que los HIMARS


----------



## terro6666 (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te tengo por alguien con alguna neurona. No pasa nada por admitir que Ucrania lo tiene MUY jodido. No te vas a morir ni nada. Por mucho que odies a putin y demás, no debes dejar que tus deseos personales te dogmaticen.
> 
> Yo si los ukros recuperan kherson, lo interpretaré como una gran victoria de los ukros, la primera importante que tendrían.



Claro que lo tiene jodido , lucha contra Rusia, pero es que eso mismo es parte del chiste.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Está bien que los prorrusos finalmente hayáis rebajado al "todopoderoso" ejército rojo al nivel del de Ucrania, el país más pobre de Europa, para poder decir aquello de "y tú más".
> ¿Te acuerdas de cuando comparabais el ejército ruso con el ejército de EEUU? ¿Qué locura, eh?



Ya se midieron las pollas con los gusanos en Siria. Assad SIGUE ALLÌ. El ISIS de los gusanos fue aniquilado. Gusania se la tuvo qie envainar. Erdogân es íntimo de Putin y le pasa info de la OTAN 

El poderosísimo ejèrcito gusano salió por patas de Afganistán al estilo Saigón y abandonando numeroso material. Qué glorioso ejétcito! Ahora se lo quedan los rusos y los chinos.

Y ahora huyen por patas de Irak Se está liando parda en Bagdad. Usanos abandonan embajada...

Cientos de miles de muertos gusanos para acabar abandonando por IMPOTENCIA frente a Risia, China e Irán.

Rusia avanza, Gusania retrocede. Los tontos aseguráis que ello demuestra la invencibilidad de Gusania


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (30 Ago 2022)

la ocupación de los orcos (Lo de pro rusos siempre fue una farsa) en Dombass tiene un muy alto historial de atrocidades contra civiles, es por eso que eso ha quedado como pueblos fantasmas donde todo el que pudo salir en dirección a OCCIDENTE ya lo hizo 

En este caso asesinaron a un menor de edad en 2014 

Hoy es el Día Nacional de la Bandera en Ucrania. También quiero mencionar al escolar Stepan Chubenko de Kramatorsk, región de Donetsk. Fue detenido por llevar una cinta con los colores de la bandera ucraniana en julio de 2014. Fue brutalmente golpeado y luego baleado.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

Buenos días!


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Toctocquienes (30 Ago 2022)

¿Ha salido ya el tweet del ministerio de defensa del Reino Unido? Ese suele ser bueno.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Ha salido ya el tweet del ministerio de defensa del Reino Unido? Ese suele ser bueno.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Ne acabo de acordar del coronel Baños, que en febrero se corria de gusto loando la maravillosa tactica militar rusa y que era superior a cualquier otra

Que dira ahora?


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Puede que haya ya tropas ucranianas en el mismo Kherson, quizas unidades especiales

Tienen que estar muy nerviosos los rusos en Kherson porque esos tiroteos sólo se explican desde la desesperación de quien está siendo atacado y no puede hacer nada para evitarlo.



Canales pro-RUs explican los tiroteos con batallas urbanas en las que 'DRG' - grupos de reconocimiento - UKR fueron destruidos. Lo cual implica admitir que hay tropas ucranianas en Kherson.



O pueden ser partisanos


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ago 2022)

Potaneros maricones españoles, que callados estáis, joder sacar esos videos trucados yanquis donde matan rusos.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Ne acabo de acordar del coronel Baños, que en febrero se corria de gusto loando la maravillosa tactica militar rusa y que era superior a cualquier otra
> 
> Que dira ahora?



Que es una finta, que se está enfrentando a toda la OTAN y parte del universo, que espera que saque lo bueno, que en realidad Putín no quería conquistar Ucrania sino hacer reciclaje de equipos antiguos, y si se tercia, y los ingresos caen, a lo mejor hasta se cambia de bando   ... pues lo mismo que los retrasados del principal...


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

La superposición del último mapa de 
@criticalthreats
y 
@TheStudyofWar
con detecciones de FIRMS de la NASA muestra incendios cerca de la línea del frente en el sur de Ucrania.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A mi me da la impresion que los ucranianos tienen mas de 16 HIMARs pero no lo dicen...



como si tienen 1000, sin munición son pisapapeles caros

la movida es esa, cuánta munición tienen y de qué tipo?


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> como si tienen 1000, sin munición son pisapapeles caros
> 
> la movida es esa, cuánta munición tienen y de qué tipo?



Según leí al principio de los tiempos, cuando se hablaba de suministrar estos sistemas a Ucrania, Mark Hertling comentó que la producción de misiles para HIMARS andaba por los 9000 proyectiles al año. Teniendo en cuenta que es un sistema de los años 80, facilmente USA puede tener más de 50k proyectiles en reserva más lo que pueda producir Loocked Martin. Esos son muchos pepinos, especialmente si lo comparamos con la contraparte rusa donde ya andan en reserva crítica de Kaliber y otros tipos de misiles, teniendo que utilizar proyectiles de los S300 en rol de tierra a tierra.


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> como si tienen 1000, sin munición son pisapapeles caros
> 
> la movida es esa, cuánta munición tienen y de qué tipo?



me da la impresion que de momento tienen municion de sobra...


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Según leí al principio de los tiempos, cuando se hablaba de suministrar estos sistemas a Ucrania, Mark Hertling comentó que la producción diaria de misiles para HIMARS andaba por los 9000 proyectiles al año. Teniendo en cuenta que es un sistema de los años 80, facilmente USA puede tener más de 50k proyectiles en reserva más lo que pueda producir Loocked Martin. Esos son muchos pepinos, especialmente si lo comparamos con la contraparte rusa donde ya andan en reserva crítica de Kaliber y otros tipos de misiles, teniendo que utilizar proyectiles de los S300 en rol de tierra a tierra.



El asunto no es solo cuantos misiles tengan en la reserva o cuantos producian en tiempos de "paz" para rotar el stock y hacer unas cuantas maniobras

Lo bueno de los estados unidos es que si se ponen, pueden multiplicar produccion en cuestion de semanas, esos planes estan ya detallados desde el primer momento

Es la gran diferencia entre rusia y occidente, como decia el otro "es la economia, estupido"


----------



## favelados (30 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> A mi me da la impresion que los ucranianos tienen mas de 16 HIMARs pero no lo dicen...



En Jerson no necesitan HIMARS, está al alcance de los cañones de 155mm al menos de los proyectiles especiales pero el tuitero este y el otro parece que no se han enterado.

En Nova Kakhova solo caen Himars, por eso los rusos se sienten más seguros ahí y parece que planean traer más tropas


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Según leí al principio de los tiempos, cuando se hablaba de suministrar estos sistemas a Ucrania, Mark Hertling comentó que la producción de misiles para HIMARS andaba por los 9000 proyectiles al año. Teniendo en cuenta que es un sistema de los años 80, facilmente USA puede tener más de 50k proyectiles en reserva más lo que pueda producir Loocked Martin. Esos son muchos pepinos, especialmente si lo comparamos con la contraparte rusa donde ya andan en reserva crítica de Kaliber y otros tipos de misiles, teniendo que utilizar proyectiles de los S300 en rol de tierra a tierra.



si pueden tener un millón, pero cuántos les está mandando a los ucranianos??


----------



## XicoRaro (30 Ago 2022)

Jojojojo rompiendo el frente ruso por 3 puntos. Todo un clasico.


----------



## Walter Eucken (30 Ago 2022)

Esto explicaría muchas cosas.


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver follaOTANS, aquí uno de vuestros jefes, el alto mando británico en Times radio (UK) , os vale la fuente ?
> Dice que Ucrania se ponga a negociar ya porque Rusia no va a perder , os enteráis pro yankees ?



Disculpe, pero esas declaraciones son del 24 de agosto, creo, hace 6 días.


----------



## favelados (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> si pueden tener un millón, pero cuántos les está mandando a los ucranianos??



El stock que tiene se está acercando a la fecha de revisión así que les interesa mandarles todos los que estén en esa situación para ahorrarse los costes de actualizarlos para darles cinco años más de vida útil.


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> El stock que tiene se está acercando a la fecha de revisión así que les interesa mandarles todos los que estén en esa situación para ahorrarse los costes de actualizarlos para darles cinco años más de vida útil.



Por ahi lei que tanto USA como Alemania habian destruido miles de municiones porque habian llegado al final de su vida util

Asi que como dices, a los americanos les viene bien acabar con el stock viejo haciendo el uso que estaba previsto


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Ratas huyendo del barco.


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Podrian volar esos puentes y los dnieper en cuanto quisiera, o destruir todas las presas o centrales termicas de lo que queda de Ucrania. Eso es un hecho. No lo hacen por cuestiones politicas, yo creo que se equivocan pero es su guerra y se la follan como quieren.
> En cuanto al video, miralo a camara lenta , ahí no hay ninguna llegada visible. La explosión es pequeña para un balistico y uno de crucero se veria claramente.
> Esperemo a ver, pero al 80% eso son explosivos de demolición en el ojo del puente. No es cuestión de simpatias, es cuestión de fisica.



Respecto al víddeo efectivamente al mirarlo a cámara lenta parece lo que usted menciona.
Respecto a lo que han podido destruir los rusos desde el principio estoy convencido que solo se han dedicado a ataques indiscriminados contra la población civil porque saben que los ucranianos no iban a hacer lo mismo contra ellos en territorio ruso (ojo, me refiero a territorio propio de Rusia).
Lo digo porque en las primeras semanas se produjo el ataque de aquellos 2 helicópteros ucranianos contra los depósitos de combustible en la ciudad de Belgorod y eso dejo muy claro que cualquier ataque realizado a Ucrania contra instalaciones importantes podía ser respondido de la misma forma en Rusia (se consideraría objetivo militar).
Es lo malo de atacar a un vecino, que tus instalaciones importantes también están a tiro de piedra...
También en la actualidad simplemente podría ser porque lisa y llanamente los rusos no pueden al no disponer de medios...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> como si tienen 1000, sin munición son pisapapeles caros
> 
> la movida es esa, cuánta munición tienen y de qué tipo?



Un mensaje de Guirkin hace unos dias precisamente comentaba de la alegria con la que los ucranianos disparaban misiles y cohetes sin parar y que no estaban economizando, eso da a entender que si estan a ese ritmo de disparos, deben de tener fondo o reservas o se les haya prometido reservas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> si pueden tener un millón, pero cuántos les está mandando a los ucranianos??



Pues con los 10billones en oro..pues un montón


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Estan moviendo mucho material los ucras


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha publicado un video que muestra por primera vez misiles anti-radar AGM-88 HARM suministrados por EE. UU. siendo disparados desde sus aviones MiG-29.

Parecen ser disparados en pares desde las torres internas donde, de otro modo, se transportaría el R-27 AAM.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

mucha actividad partisana

El ruso designado "Jefe de la policía de ocupación de Kherson" fue alcanzado por un coche bomba esta mañana


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los que os inventais cosas pueriles sois vosotros que ya os han pillado montones de veces
> 
> Primero aviadores fantasmas que derribaban decenas de aviones rusos a diario que al final se reconoció que nunca existieron, después las valientes niñas ucraniana que se enfrentaban a los soldados rusos gritándoles que se fueran para su casa que resultaron ser de Palestina, más tarde el francotirador que se cepillaba a un general ruso cada tarde...por no hablar de los aviones rusos bombardeando Kiev en prime time de la televisión que estaban sacadas de un videojuego o de la niña ucraniana llorando el cadáver muerto de su madre asesinada en un bombardeo ruso que resultó ser sacada de una película.
> 
> ...



Te han hablado de infantilismo y no les falta razón. Te explicaré tu método de argumentación porque creo que ni tú te das cuenta.

Es muy habitual en cualquier debate y sobre todo en gente con poca capacidad argumental el utilizar los comentarios estrambóticos o simplones de la otra parte para intentar generalizarlos a toda la concurrencia.

Resumiendo es la argumentación tipo "cuándo llegan a Moscú" o "cuándo llegan a Lisboa".

Es muy fácil pero muy poco creativo utilizar los comentarios de los más descerebrados de la parte contraria para basar tu propia argumentación. Con eso solo se consigue que te incluyan en esa constelación de descerebrados.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## volador (30 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Es Mandatario que todo soldado sepa nadar, algunos ejércitos muy cutres del tercer mundo se saltan ese protocolo y viendo lo poco "Normal" que ha demostrado ser el ejercito orco........................ No me extraña que una buena parte del personal no sepa nadar........
> 
> *Quien no sabe nadar se puede morir ahogado yo he visto casos de gente ahogada en piscinas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Me da que ese río no lo cruza a nado ni el Phels y no solo por la anchura, las corrientes deben de ser de órdago


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mucho HIMARs y mucha historia, pero no pueden reconquistar ni una triste ciudad. Ya van por la décima contraofensiva en esa zona, y no consiguen avanzar nada.



Recuerde lo que sucedió en Mariúpol al revés. Y creo que la diferencia de fuerzas en combate era mucho mayor que las que hay ahora...
Los asaltos a ciudades son muy complejos y llevan tiempo.
No creo que los ataques que hubo hasta hace unos días se puedan considerar contraofensivas o cercos a la ciudad propiamente dichos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Economía rusa después de seis meses de guerra.
Ya está claro que 2022 conducirá a la mayor contracción económica desde la década de 1990. Ni siquiera 2008-09 con un descenso del 8% será un partido.
Pero esta crisis económica no es como las demás.



La guerra y las sanciones conducen a la disminución de las importaciones; hasta ahora, parece que a finales de año se reducirían en aproximadamente una cuarta parte.
Las exportaciones también están en declive:
exportaciones de gas en un 36%;
Acero y fertilizantes en alrededor del 30%;
carbón en un 29%;
trigo en un 27%;

Sin embargo, las exportaciones de petróleo están hasta ahora en aumento. El embargo está previsto para diciembre, por lo que tenemos países de la UE abasteciéndose.
Con 3,41 millones de barriles/día, Rusia está ganando un 20-35 % más que el año pasado con exportaciones de gas que se redujeron 4 veces.
Eso le da a Rusia un superávit comercial, de enero a julio de

USD192.4bn que es un incremento de 2.5 veces (!) .
Sin embargo, no protege al presupuesto ruso de entrar en déficit ya en julio. Incluso con precios del petróleo tan altos ($ 100 y más). Una tendencia que se mantendrá indefinidamente.

Lo que es crucial: en crisis económicas anteriores, el aumento (recuperación) de los ingresos por exportaciones ayudó a la economía a recuperarse. Con las sanciones impuestas, ya no sería el caso. Si además de eso viéramos que vendría una recesión global, el superávit comercial está destinado a desaparecer.

La importación paralela de la que Rusia depende actualmente agrega entre un 20 % y un 25 % de los costos para importar el mismo bien y es probable que el precio solo aumente con el tiempo.
Hasta ahora, la dura política monetaria del Banco Central es mantener las cosas juntas, pero al mismo tiempo genera curiosidades.

desarrollos (junto con otros factores también) como
Lada Vesta costó alrededor de 2,4 a 3 millones de rublos o $ 40k-50 $ k, mientras que solo en enero fue de 1,-1,1 millones de rublos o $ 14k- $ 16k.

Estos y otros factores indican que la economía rusa se dirige hacia un colapso total en 2024-2025 dice 
@Vladi_Moscou
en su nueva pieza 
@RiddleRussia









Russian economy after six months of war – Riddle Russia


Although the end of the year is still far away and many trends may still change, 2022 has undoubtedly been quite unique for the Russian economy. In terms of the depth of the economic downturn, it is certainly going to ‘outdo' the crisis year of 2009, when the Russian Federation’s GDP shrank by...




ridl.io


----------



## Nicors (30 Ago 2022)

Buenos días.
Entonces de invasión pequeña nada parece que van fuerte e incluso los himars actuando de día...


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Estan moviendo mucho material los ucras



Esto si que es Blitzkrieg, tactica OTAN 100%

En cuanto se rompen las defensas y se empieza a avanzar, seguir con la presion para mover el frente e impedir que el enemigo se organice


Veremos como acaba esto, pero parece que los ucras estan lanzando un ordago


----------



## Pat (30 Ago 2022)

Pequeñina Ucrania contra el coloso Rusia, es impresionante como ucrania paro a los Rusos y les obligo abandonar su intento de tomar Kiev al principio de la guerra, meses después vemos como esta atacando los Rusos en Kherson.

Quizas lo más impresionante es que aún hay quien crea que Rusia puede ganar esta guerra, simplemente Rusia no está en condiciones de ganar a Ucrania ¿Cuanto puede Rusia seguir atacando a su vecino sin posibilidad de ganar le? Europa esta moviendo para quitar todo compra de materias primas rusos y se está rearmando, el OTAN ha sido revitalizado con esta guerra Rusia /Ucrania y ha conseguido mas socios.

Rusia esta abrazando el único país a quien debía desconfiar, China, Rusia ya no puede defender el Este de Rusia y es únicamente Ruso porque China considera mas interesante pagar dinero por las materias primas de Siberia en vez de conquistar les, por ahora, quizas porque Hay un real peligro que Rusia se disuelve si continua esta guerra en Ucrania, entonces China solo debía tender el mano para que el Este de Rusia les caiga en sus manos sin ninguna esfuerzo.


Quizás es tiempo que occidente prepara un plan para parar un intento de China a comerse al Este de Rusia,


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Entonces de invasión pequeña nada parece que van fuerte e incluso los himars actuando de día...



Ataques a posiciones de infanteria?



*M30A1* rockets with Alternative Warhead (AW). Range: 15–92 km (9.3–57.2 mi). GMLRS rocket that replaces the M30's submunitions with approximately 182,000 pre-formed tungsten fragments for area effects without unexploded ordnance.[57] Entered production in 2015.[55][54] This warhead is superior not just because it doesn't use cluster munitions but is also superior to a normal high explosive round: "A high explosive round is very impressive because it produces a big bomb and large pieces of shrapnel, but this round is small pellets and covers a much larger area."[58]


----------



## Tales. (30 Ago 2022)

Los follakremlins dicen que a Rusia le interesa una guerra larga y acumular muertos y chatarra destrozada porque "ejque está ganando la guerra económica"


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Un mensaje de Guirkin hace unos dias precisamente comentaba de la alegria con la que los ucranianos disparaban misiles y cohetes sin parar y que no estaban economizando, eso da a entender que si estan a ese ritmo de disparos, deben de tener fondo o reservas o se les haya prometido reservas



posiblemente los usa estén aprovechando el tema para limpiar arsenales y ahorrarse pasta en mantenimientos y tal

deben de estar mandando mucho más de lo que dicen y más seguido de lo que parece


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto si que es Blitzkrieg, tactica OTAN 100%
> 
> En cuanto se rompen las defensas y se empieza a avanzar, seguir con la presion para mover el frente e impedir que el enemigo se organice
> 
> ...



Esta claro que Ucrania es un escenario ene l cual todas las doctrinas que se diseñaron sobre el papel para contrarestrar a las antiguas divisiones sovieticas (y viendo que Rusia no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces sus doctrinas), se estan aplicando en el campo de batalla asi como el testeo y análisis de armamento como estamos viendo o incluso no estamos viendo.

Las conclusiones por el momento son claras, no solo el armamento OTAN es muy superior al ruso, sino incluso las estrategias


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Pequeñina Ucrania contra el coloso Rusia, es impresionante como ucrania paro a los Rusos y les obligo abandonar su intento de tomar Kiev al principio de la guerra, meses después vemos como esta atacando los Rusos en Kherson.



A ver que Ucrania de "pequeña" no tiene nada, es un pais 20% mayor que España y con una población cuando se independizo ( con el capitalismo y la caida de nivel de vida ha perdido varios millones ) tambien mayor. Unos 42m.

En cuanto a ejercito, tenian exactamente el mismo ejercito que los rusos en 1992. Es más tenian lo más moderno porque era la parte de la URSS más cercana a la OTAN. Y una industria de defensa, aeroespacial, etc...de la hostia que han ido mal vendiendo.

De no haber entrado al rescate toda la otan mandando armas , la enorme cantidad que tenian ya estaria practicamente liquidada. Y tenian mucha, más tanques que Francia y Alemania juntos, y más sistema AA que la parte continental de la OTAN. La gente tiene poca memoria, aquello era la pare Europea del ejercito Rojo. Aun así, lo dicho mucho material que se ve es de fabricación sovietica pero reacondicionado por los paises del este ( en la aviación practicamente el 100%) y incluso ya material OTAN eso si en muchos casos como los transportes de tropas obsoleto.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Respecto al víddeo efectivamente al mirarlo a cámara lenta parece lo que usted menciona.



De hecho no ha habido más videos , ni más comentarios de la parte ucraniana. 



> Respecto a lo que han podido destruir los rusos desde el principio estoy convencido que solo se han dedicado a ataques indiscriminados contra la población civil porque saben que los ucranianos no iban a hacer lo mismo contra ellos en territorio ruso (ojo, me refiero a territorio propio de Rusia).
> Lo digo porque en las primeras semanas se produjo el ataque de aquellos 2 helicópteros ucranianos contra los depósitos de combustible en la ciudad de Belgorod y eso dejo muy claro que cualquier ataque realizado a Ucrania contra instalaciones importantes podía ser respondido de la misma forma en Rusia (se consideraría objetivo militar).
> Es lo malo de atacar a un vecino, que tus instalaciones importantes también están a tiro de piedra...
> También en la actualidad simplemente podría ser porque lisa y llanamente los rusos no pueden al no disponer de medios...



Los rusos no han atacado a los civiles de forma intencionada en ningun caso registrado. La mayoria de los videos que afirmaban eso como en el edificio de gobierno de Jarkov se vio claramente que eran objetivos militares.

Los rusos dejan salir los barcos de ucrania aunque eso les reporta ingresos a Kiev. O siguen suministrando gas a Europa. Para ellos esto aún no es una guerra.

Y la posibilidad de que los ucraninaos causes daños graves en represalia es minima. Lo han intentado repetidamente , pero con poco exito. Tienen más exito con los ataques de grupos de sabotaje, o directamente coches bomba terroristas, los rusos por lo que yo veo son muy descuidados con el control de los ucranianos que se mueven de una zona a otra.


----------



## porcospin (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> posiblemente los usa estén aprovechando el tema para limpiar arsenales y ahorrarse pasta en mantenimientos y tal
> 
> deben de estar mandando mucho más de lo que dicen y más seguido de lo que parece



Por supuesto, que quien esta ganando esta guerra es USA y no ucrania, Ucrania pone los muertos y el sufrimiento.
Posiblemente el apoyo no sea unicamente en materiales, e incluso los drones no esten pilotados por ucranianos.
Rusia no reconoce estos apoyos como declaración de guerra porque tampoco puede enfrentarse a la OTAN, pero para nosotros sigue siendo jugar con fuego y dar alas a los rusos con teorias más radicales



Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta claro que Ucrania es un escenario ene l cual todas las doctrinas que se diseñaron sobre el papel para contrarestrar a las antiguas divisiones sovieticas (y viendo que Rusia no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces sus doctrinas), se estan aplicando en el campo de batalla asi como el testeo y análisis de armamento como estamos viendo o incluso no estamos viendo.
> 
> Las conclusiones por el momento son claras, no solo el armamento OTAN es muy superior al ruso, sino incluso las estrategias



Quizas Rusia nunca contó con que la OTAN entrara de forma tan activa en el conflicto.
Estaba claro que USA si entraria porque ya llevaban tiempo en ello, y muy posiblemente Zelensky es un producto de la CIA contando con los mejores asesores de hollywood.

Que se sumara Europa y la mayoria no deja de ser sorprendente, Putin ya se habia ganado excesivo respeto y enemigos.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Por supuesto, que quien esta ganando esta guerra es USA y no ucrania, Ucrania pone los muertos y el sufrimiento.
> Posiblemente el apoyo no sea unicamente en materiales, e incluso los drones no esten pilotados por ucranianos.
> Rusia no reconoce estos apoyos como declaración de guerra porque tampoco puede enfrentarse a la OTAN, pero para nosotros sigue siendo jugar con fuego y dar alas a los rusos con teorias más radicales
> 
> ...



Si claro y cuando invadió el dombass con ²divisiones en 2014 no era entrar de forma activa...


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Por supuesto, que quien esta ganando esta guerra es USA y no ucrania, Ucrania pone los muertos y el sufrimiento.
> Posiblemente el apoyo no sea unicamente en materiales, e incluso los drones no esten pilotados por ucranianos.
> Rusia no reconoce estos apoyos como declaración de guerra porque tampoco puede enfrentarse a la OTAN, pero para nosotros sigue siendo jugar con fuego y dar alas a los rusos con teorias más radicales
> 
> ...



Estados unidos estaba esperando esto desde el 2014, llevan 8 años preparandose, cambiando el modelo del ejercito ucraniano, su estructura, las tacticas, el armamento...

Y hay que decirlo, hasta ahora les esta saliendo muy bien, destruyendo el ejercito ruso con el fondo de inventario de armamento y sin poner ni un muerto

Los que estan quedando como la mierda son los rusos, tanta wunderwaffe, tanta amenaza a todo dios y les estan meando en toda la cara

AL final el Putin acabara como todos los satrapas petroleros por el estilo, y eso le dieron cuerda para hacerse billonario y vivir como dios, le dieron manga ancha para dirigir el pais como le diese la gana, pudo haber hecho lo que le saliese del nabo, desde reformar rusia para convertirla en una sociedad avanzad, moderna y rica o pudo haberse dedicado a comer, follar y dormir como un sultan

Pero no, al final lo que les pierde a todos estos egolatras son las ganas de "hacer historia", en cuanto se hacen viejos empiezan a pensar en como les recordaran las generaciones venideras y les entra la envidia de los "heroes" del pasado. Se meten en berenjenales para "corregir los agravios historicos" y "recuperar el pasado glorioso" y acaban o colgados de una farola o cazados en un agujero como una rata


----------



## César Borgia (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## At4008 (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De hecho no ha habido más videos , ni más comentarios de la parte ucraniana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos han acordado dejar salir barcos de Ucrania porque el bloqueo les estaba causando la desestabilización de otros países en África con los que mantienen importantes intercambios comerciales.

A ver si te vas a creer que esos cabrones rusos dejan salir barcos de Ucrania por caridad.


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos no han atacado a los civiles de forma intencionada en ningun caso registrado. La mayoria de los videos que afirmaban eso como en el edificio de gobierno de Jarkov se vio claramente que eran objetivos militares.



Permitame que discrepe totalmente de usted. En algunos casos efectivamente eran objetivos militares, pero en muchísimos casos no. Ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo para buscar, pero le pongo un ejemplo: la famosa iglesia de hace unos meses que tenía a mil y pico civiles y que fue atacada deliberadamente. Y entonces, ¿cómo definiría usted de lo Bucha? Se podrían encontrar cientos y cientos de casos...
Al final el descrédito del ejército ruso contra los civiles es total...



delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos dejan salir los barcos de ucrania aunque eso les reporta ingresos a Kiev. O siguen suministrando gas a Europa. Para ellos esto aún no es una guerra.



Ya, y los ucranianos han dejado desde el principio que el gas ruso fluyera a través de sus gaseoductos (gas que les reporta pingües beneficios). No sé cómo estará el tema ahora, pero si yo fuera un partisano hace tiempo que lo habría volado. Al final los rusos dejaron salir los barcos porque no les quedaba más remedio. (Por la presión internacional, ojo. Por ejemplo Egipto, etc.)


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Por supuesto, que quien esta ganando esta guerra es USA y no ucrania, Ucrania pone los muertos y el sufrimiento.
> Posiblemente el apoyo no sea unicamente en materiales, e incluso los drones no esten pilotados por ucranianos.
> Rusia no reconoce estos apoyos como declaración de guerra porque tampoco puede enfrentarse a la OTAN, pero para nosotros sigue siendo jugar con fuego y dar alas a los rusos con teorias más radicales
> 
> ...



USA no iba a entrar porque daba por hecho que el ejercito ucraniano no iba a dar el callo y de hecho en los primeros dias hubo unidades que no dieron el rendimiento previsto, aunque desde hace años el ejercito ucraniano ha empezado a tener entrenamiento OTAN, USA no ha querido caer en el error de Afganistan que el ejercito Afgano (con entrenamiento usano) se desmorono y salió huyendo o uniéndose a los talibanes. Un ejemplo lo podemos ver en Kherson, algo que Ucrania debería de investigar, el porque fue tan facil que cayera sin apenas resistencia

Por otro lado lo que aqui en este hilo todos pensábamos en un principio (incluido USA y UE) y es que el rodillo ruso se iba a merendar Ucrania en pocos dias /semanas y no ha ocurrido y se les han visto las vergüenzas al ejercito ruso: indisciplina, logistica de mierda, corrupción, falta de preparación , armamento anticuado o con muchos defectos debido a la corrupcion galopante, etc

De hecho USA en una primera instancia desconfiaba del ejercito ucraniano y de Zelinsky. Este fue avisado de la inminente invasion e hizo caso omiso, lo que demuestra que no había una buena comunicación o habia desconfianza mutua.

Por otro lado USA ya suministro armamento a Ucrania, pero era armamento para la insurgencia... pensando que Ucrania caería.

Con el paso de las semanas ha habido mas entendimiento con USA y UE, se ha visto que el ejercito ruso es un bluff por lo que se le podria desgastar e incluso ganar. A dia de hoy aun nos sorprendemos de noticias del estado de su ejercito y de sus reservas.

Se ha suministrado armamento pesado aun con cuentagotas, viendo como se usaba en el campo de batalla y segun se han ido cumpliendo objetivos se ha ido suministrando mas y mas material. Eso y ademas el entrenamiento de tropas ucranianas en UK y otros paises y que llegaran en breve a reforzar las actuales puede hacer que con el pasar de las semanas, el conflicto pueda ir evolucionando a que Ucrania tome la iniciativa y tenga exito. Precisamente ahora es el mantra de los pro rusos, el poco a poco, con el tiempo, yo creo que es al reves, el tiempo juega en contra de Rusia

Rusia sabia que una rapida conquista de Ucrania, haria que por un lado OTAN /UE no harian nada y por otro lado elevarian el respeto y miedo al gigante ruso, pero el caso es que no fue asi y ha perdido toda credibilidad y es ahora cuando todo el mundo esta ayudando a los ucranianos, especialmente paises ex orbita rusa aparte USA

El caso de Francia y Alemania son casos especiales y que ya hemos tratado en este hilo y que Putin los tiene cogido por los huevos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)

tendran antiaereos feten de cobertura, seguramente si aparecen unos sukoi flying blyat por la zona, seria su ulitmo vuelo


Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## esNecesario (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> mucha actividad partisana
> 
> El ruso designado "Jefe de la policía de ocupación de Kherson" fue alcanzado por un coche bomba esta mañana




Me da que si la ofensiva ucraniana sigue empujando, los rusos en Jerson se van a poner muy nerviosos, esperemos no ver un Bucha 2.0 multiplicado en una ciudad de ese tamaño.

Ojo, que no se me malinterprete, no digo que los partisanos no deban crear caos en la retaguardia, digo que los rusos son capaces de volver a cometer otro Bucha multiplicado por 100 si ven que avanzan las tropas ucranianas y se ponen nerviosos con el Dnieper detrás.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tendran antiaereos feten de cobertura, seguramente si aparecen unos sukoi flying blyat por la zona, seria su ulitmo vuelo



Al principio se han visto videos de cuando desplegaban los himars iban unos cuantos soldados con MANPADS por alrededor, ahora no se aunque se han visto los Guepards alemanes, pero yo no se como ira ese vehiculo en un conflicto actual, recordemos q es viejo


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Por supuesto, que quien esta ganando esta guerra es USA y no ucrania, Ucrania pone los muertos y el sufrimiento.
> Posiblemente el apoyo no sea unicamente en materiales, e incluso los drones no esten pilotados por ucranianos.
> Rusia no reconoce estos apoyos como declaración de guerra porque tampoco puede enfrentarse a la OTAN, pero para nosotros sigue siendo jugar con fuego y dar alas a los rusos con teorias más radicales
> 
> ...



yo creo que rusia contaba con que se follarian a los ucros en dos tardes

no es que pensaran que la otan solo estaba de pasada, es que estaban seguros de que iban a ganar antes de que la otan metiera más material y formara a más oficiales
pero resultó que ya llegaban muy tarde y encima subestimaron la respuesta terrestre ucraniana, especialmente con los javelins

aparte del desastre logistico que tuvieron... pero fue más bien propiciado por el fracaso en el aeropuerto de kiev, como no pudieron enviar refuerzos por ahí, aerotransportardos, las columnas de tanques encontraron mucha más resistencia y acabaron siendo masacrados


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo creo que rusia contaba con que se follarian a los ucros en dos tardes
> pero resultó que ya llegaban muy tarde y encima subestimaron la respuesta terrestre ucraniana, especialmente con los javelins



Creo que debemos de dar el mérito que les corresponde a los Stugna.
Fue con ellos, fabricados y desarrollados por la propia Ucrania, con los que se llevó a cabo el grueso de la defensa al principio y gracias a ellos se paró en seco la invasión.
Eso creo que es lo que más escuece a los rusos, que los hayan rechazado al principio con armamento desarrollado por los propios ucranianos.

Los misiles ucranianos Stugna-P son el terror de los tanques rusos

Skif (misil antitanque) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (30 Ago 2022)

Nuevas fotos del comando pirata que ayudo a la señora (con el gato y la niña) a matar a la Dugina......


----------



## esNecesario (30 Ago 2022)

Exacto, de hecho parte de la intimidación fue reducir el flujo de gas antes de la guerra, para recordar a Europa que no se meta porque dependemos (a corto y "medio" plazo) de la energía rusa para nuestra economía. Llevan dos décadas procurando que Europa dependa cada vez más del gas y petróleo rusos, con movimientos subversivos y golpes de Estado en Africa (ver Mali para joder a Francia con el uranio, o la subversión de independentistas que atacan instalaciones petrolíferas de empresas occidentales en el Delta del Niger, entre otros ejemplos). Mientras, no paraban de esgrimir que los países del Este (sobre todo los bálticos) debían salirse de la OTAN. Irlos devorando poco a poco mientras tiene cogidos por los huevos a Europa con la energía para que no hagan nada al respecto.

Les salió rana, y se han visto sorprendidos con Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra al intentar tomar Kiev basándose en el terror. Querían una operación especial y han tenido guerra, por mafiosos hijos de puta criminales.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

Con tantas barbacoas estoy hecho un lío, creo que esta es nueva:


----------



## XicoRaro (30 Ago 2022)

Resumen del inicio de la ofensiva.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te han hablado de infantilismo y no les falta razón. Te explicaré tu método de argumentación porque creo que ni tú te das cuenta.
> 
> Es muy habitual en cualquier debate y sobre todo en gente con poca capacidad argumental el utilizar los comentarios estrambóticos o simplones de la otra parte para intentar generalizarlos a toda la concurrencia.
> 
> ...




Dime un solo proucraniano del foro que no sea un descerebrado.

Y no te pongas tú mismo de ejemplo porque según tú eres objetivo y solo buscas la verdad te venga de donde te venga. Así que no me vales como proucraniano 

Yo te podría poner bastantes que en esto son prorrusos y que son gente bastante sensata desde que los conozco en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

Científicos “descifran” el caza Su-35 ruso derribado por Ucrania


Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido podrían tener más “material” del último Sukhoi Su-35 derribado el caza ruso.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Natalia Gumenyuk, jefa del centro de prensa del comando operativo Sur: todas las principales arterias de transporte a través de Dnipro en el Sur son intransitables para los vehículos pesados rusos.

La lucha está en curso, se requiere silencio de información.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Los rusos lanzaron una serie de ataques con misiles contra HIMARS

Pero hay un matiz

La AFU colocó señuelos de madera de HIMARS, que no se pueden distinguir de los reales de los drones. Para alcanzar estos objetivos, los invasores utilizan costosos misiles de largo alcance.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

ARMAS OCULTAS: El uso de misiles anti-radiación AGM-88 HARM suministrados por EE. UU. fue un shock para las fuerzas rusas. Los HARM se utilizaron para eliminar los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 antes del ataque a la base aérea de Saki en Crimea. 
@RALee85
publica este video del lanzamiento de HARM.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Permitame que discrepe totalmente de usted. En algunos casos efectivamente eran objetivos militares, pero en muchísimos casos no. Ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo para buscar, pero le pongo un ejemplo: la famosa iglesia de hace unos meses que tenía a mil y pico civiles y que fue atacada deliberadamente. Y entonces, ¿cómo definiría usted de lo Bucha? Se podrían encontrar cientos y cientos de casos...
> Al final el descrédito del ejército ruso contra los civiles es total...



Era un monasterior ortodoxo de madera al otro lado del Donetsk y lo quemaron los de Kiev en la retirada. Hubo algun monje muerto , pero no más de 8 o 10.

Lo de Bucha fue una defensa por parte de los de Kiev asesorados por los anglos, bombardearon a las columnas de los aerotransportados en sus propias calles y a costa de sus civiles para parar el avance. Los rusos en esa zona no teniar artilleria que fue lo que mato a los civiles.



> Ya, y los ucranianos han dejado desde el principio que el gas ruso fluyera a través de sus gaseoductos (gas que les reporta pingües beneficios). No sé cómo estará el tema ahora, pero si yo fuera un partisano hace tiempo que lo habría volado. Al final los rusos dejaron salir los barcos porque no les quedaba más remedio. (Por la presión internacional, ojo. Por ejemplo Egipto, etc.)



Es una guerrra rara, y no es entre Rusia y los Ucranianos, es entre Rusia y la OTAN. El gobierno de Kiev es una marioneta, ojo que tampoco entiendo muchos de los movimientos de Putin. El tio esta tan fresco, pasa de tomar medidas que para mi serian evidentes. Son eslavos tienen otros tiempos.[


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los que os inventais cosas pueriles sois vosotros que ya os han pillado montones de veces
> 
> Primero aviadores fantasmas que derribaban decenas de aviones rusos a diario que al final se reconoció que nunca existieron, después las valientes niñas ucraniana que se enfrentaban a los soldados rusos gritándoles que se fueran para su casa que resultaron ser de Palestina, más tarde el francotirador que se cepillaba a un general ruso cada tarde...por no hablar de los aviones rusos bombardeando Kiev en prime time de la televisión que estaban sacadas de un videojuego o de la niña ucraniana llorando el cadáver muerto de su madre asesinada en un bombardeo ruso que resultó ser sacada de una película.
> 
> ...



Adios.
Me seguirás leyendo pero yo a ti no.


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Huida desesperada, no se llevan ni la tv. Tampoco les da tiempo a recoger un poco la basura a los pobres.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

Y otro pepinazo más...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

KHERSON /1345 UTC 30 AGO / La información continúa evolucionando. Las fuentes indican que se está desarrollando un ataque UKR de múltiples frentes en múltiples ejes de avance. UKR continúa interceptando los cruces del Dniéper, lo que dificulta el refuerzo, el reabastecimiento o la retirada de los comandantes de la RU.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Putin no parece demasiado entusiasmado cuando recibe un informe del comandante sobre la actuación de las tropas de la Guardia Nacional en la invasión de . Puedo entender por qué.


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Soldado en el frente comenta lo de ayer. Casi le matan y hubo problemas de comunicaciones pero cumplieron su objetivo.


----------



## keylargof (30 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Huida desesperada, no se llevan ni la tv. Tampoco les da tiempo a recoger un poco la basura a los pobres.



Viven entre basura estos subhumanos, son jodidamente repugnantes


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin no parece demasiado entusiasmado cuando recibe un informe del comandante sobre la actuación de las tropas de la Guardia Nacional en la invasión de . Puedo entender por qué.



como no salen los dos en la imagen al mismo tiempo, esto puede ser cualquier cosa... un montaje de imaneges de archivo, lo que sea

El Putin puede estar en el hospital en estos momentos o en el bunker de los urales


----------



## ELVR (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin no parece demasiado entusiasmado cuando recibe un informe del comandante sobre la actuación de las tropas de la Guardia Nacional en la invasión de . Puedo entender por qué.



¿Algún experto en lenguaje corporal que nos diga qué significa tener la izquierda bajo la mesa (como los anglos bien educados) y el brazo malo agarrándose a la tabla?

Aparte de eso la cara lo dice todo.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>




La presencia mediática ucra es brutal en comparación a la rusa
Muy usana
De tíos heroicos, divertidos, luchadores

Muy de peli de Michael Bay


----------



## uberales (30 Ago 2022)

Upeando que es gerundio


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Recuerde lo que sucedió en Mariúpol al revés. Y creo que la diferencia de fuerzas en combate era mucho mayor que las que hay ahora...
> Los asaltos a ciudades son muy complejos y llevan tiempo.
> No creo que los ataques que hubo hasta hace unos días se puedan considerar contraofensivas o cercos a la ciudad propiamente dichos.



Se te ve muy perdido. Los rusos tardaron un mes en rodear Mariupol y casi dos meses en conquistarla entera.

En Kherson los ukros han intentado como unas 10 veces avanzar, con un resultado desastroso, en un margen de tiempo de 3 meses. En la última contraofensiva ukra las defensas rusas se han llevado por delante a 500 hombres más 30 tantos tanques. Y si, son contraofensivas claras, llamadas así por el mismo mando ukro. (sic). Y una contraofensiva no necesariamente tiene que ser un cerco a una ciudad (lol).


----------



## Spieluhr (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (30 Ago 2022)

Si esto es cierto, es que en 60 años no han invertido ni en infrarrojos...


----------



## porcospin (30 Ago 2022)

esa misma linea roja la ha sobrepasado USA en latinoamerica y oriente medio y otras partes del mundo cientos de veces con el seguidismo de europa y otros perritos falderos.



Dr Polux dijo:


> USA no iba a entrar porque daba por hecho que el ejercito ucraniano no iba a dar el callo y de hecho en los primeros dias hubo unidades que no dieron el rendimiento previsto, aunque desde hace años el ejercito ucraniano ha empezado a tener entrenamiento OTAN, USA no ha querido caer en el error de Afganistan que el ejercito Afgano (con entrenamiento usano) se desmorono y salió huyendo o uniéndose a los talibanes. Un ejemplo lo podemos ver en Kherson, algo que Ucrania debería de investigar, el porque fue tan facil que cayera sin apenas resistencia
> 
> Por otro lado lo que aqui en este hilo todos pensábamos en un principio (incluido USA y UE) y es que el rodillo ruso se iba a merendar Ucrania en pocos dias /semanas y no ha ocurrido y se les han visto las vergüenzas al ejercito ruso: indisciplina, logistica de mierda, corrupción, falta de preparación , armamento anticuado o con muchos defectos debido a la corrupcion galopante, etc
> 
> ...



El tiempo juega en contra de Rusia, de Europa y en el caso de ucrania puede que tambien (que con uno u otro resultado ya ha perdido)




moncton dijo:


> Estados unidos estaba esperando esto desde el 2014, llevan 8 años preparandose, cambiando el modelo del ejercito ucraniano, su estructura, las tacticas, el armamento...
> 
> Y hay que decirlo, hasta ahora les esta saliendo muy bien, destruyendo el ejercito ruso con el fondo de inventario de armamento y sin poner ni un muerto
> 
> ...



Y si en vez del ejercito Ruso fuese el de USA, con el resto de países avanzados en contra, suministrando armas e inteligencia, y aplicando todo tipo de sanciones también estarian en el jodido guano.

Con mucho menos partes apoyando al enemigo, tras cometer mil barbaridades y aun asi acabaron saliendo humillados de Vietnam.

No hay que olvidar que a Putin tambien le presionaba la poblacion y la oposición porque ellos se ven victimas, asi que de no hacerlo tambine podria acabar perdiendo su puesto. En rusia muchos creen que el gobierno ucranio es verdugo de un porcentaje de la población.


----------



## favelados (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> yo creo que rusia contaba con que se follarian a los ucros en dos tardes
> 
> no es que pensaran que la otan solo estaba de pasada, es que estaban seguros de que iban a ganar antes de que la otan metiera más material y formara a más oficiales
> pero resultó que ya llegaban muy tarde y encima subestimaron la respuesta terrestre ucraniana, especialmente con los javelins
> ...



Contaban con que Zelensky se subiría a un avión con su familia y abandonaría el país en 48h.
Despues de eso vacío de poder y guerra ganada sin pegar un tiro salvo algún foco de resistencia.

Eso esperaban los rusos y todos los paises occidentales.


----------



## porcospin (30 Ago 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Exacto, de hecho parte de la intimidación fue reducir el flujo de gas antes de la guerra, para recordar a Europa que no se meta porque dependemos (a corto y "medio" plazo) de la energía rusa para nuestra economía. Llevan dos décadas procurando que Europa dependa cada vez más del gas y petróleo rusos, con movimientos subversivos y golpes de Estado en Africa (ver Mali para joder a Francia con el uranio, o la subversión de independentistas que atacan instalaciones petrolíferas de empresas occidentales en el Delta del Niger, entre otros ejemplos). Mientras, no paraban de esgrimir que los países del Este (sobre todo los bálticos) debían salirse de la OTAN. Irlos devorando poco a poco mientras tiene cogidos por los huevos a Europa con la energía para que no hagan nada al respecto.
> 
> Les salió rana, y se han visto sorprendidos con Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra al intentar tomar Kiev basándose en el terror. Querían una operación especial y han tenido guerra, por mafiosos hijos de puta criminales.




Ucrania llevaba tiempo preparandose junto con USA para intentar recuperar territorio e incluso crimea, ese armamento influyo en el curso de la guerra, pero Putin la empieza 5 años despues posiblemente tendria aun menos posibilidades.

¿la pregunta es que busca USA en todo esto? 

debilitar a la potencia? 
recursos mineros? 
un pais satelite cerca de la potencia? 
mostrar el dominio en geopolitica?
vender armas?
Joder a europa de forma indirecta?
[...pon tu opcion....]

Europa esta mostrando su sumision a USA, falta absoluta de liderazgo, y eso en geopolitica hace mucho daño. 
La EU no debio permitir que USA agitara un avispero en europa


----------



## porcospin (30 Ago 2022)

Define nosotros 

Todos somos Ucrania?   
No vi la misma reacion cuando los anglos decidieron atacar libia a pocos kilometros de italia, el caso de irak es el mismo aunque un poco mas lejos. 

Si la mayoria de europeos no sabia ni que ese pais existia, y de los que conocian el nombre alguno no sabian si era un ciudad rusa o si estaba en en Asia.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Ago 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Ucrania llevaba tiempo preparandose junto con USA para intentar recuperar territorio e incluso crimea, ese armamento influyo en el curso de la guerra, pero Putin la empieza 5 años despues posiblemente tendria aun menos posibilidades.
> 
> ¿la pregunta es que busca USA en todo esto?
> 
> ...




En qué quedamos, USA lleva tiempo preparando a Ucrania para recuperar territorio y Rusia hizo la guerra por eso..., o USA busca debilitar a Rusia y vender armas. 

Es absurdo pensar que Ucrania estaba reuniendo tropas para invadir Crimea si después la OTAN no le da las suficientes armas en cantidad y tiempo para que haga una contraofensiva como dios manda.


----------



## favelados (30 Ago 2022)

Kherson nunca volverá a caer en manos de los nazis...!

Mensaje televisivo del Gobernador titere del Oblast

Han geolocalizado el video en el hotel Marriott de Voronets, Rusia a 700km de la ciudad

Las ratas colaboracionistas han huido ya de la ciudad


----------



## Subprime (30 Ago 2022)

Otro cañon Ruso marca ACME


----------



## keylargof (30 Ago 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


>



Falta el Coronel Retretes


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se te ve muy perdido. Los rusos tardaron un mes en rodear Mariupol y casi dos meses en conquistarla entera.
> En Kherson los ukros han intentado como unas 10 veces avanzar, con un resultado desastroso, en un margen de tiempo de 3 meses. En la última contraofensiva ukra las defensas rusas se han llevado por delante a 500 hombres más 30 tantos tanques. Y si, son contraofensivas claras, llamadas así por el mismo mando ukro. (sic). Y una contraofensiva no necesariamente tiene que ser un cerco a una ciudad (lol).



No entiendo porque me dice que estoy perdido, si le estoy diciendo precisamente eso, que en Mariupol se tardaron muchas semanas de combates intensos para capturarla y que por tanto, lo lógico en capturar Kerson sea que hay muchas semanas de combates intensos (estaba usted diciendo que no la tomaban ni para atrás), máxime cuando aquí las proporciones de tropas son más igualadas (recuerde que en Mariupol los combatientes ucranianos en la defensa de la ciudad eran muy pocos). Por lo tanto, lo que quiero decir es que lo más lógico es que se tarden semanas en tomarla por los ucranianos.
Por último eso de los 500 hombres y 30 tanques, ¿no es lo que se mencionaba ayer en la zona del Dombas en medios afines RU o se refiere a otro ataque? Es que ahí si que no tengo constancia, creo que se refiere a otro ataque distinto (o yo me estoy confundiendo).



McNulty dijo:


> En Kherson los ukros han intentado como unas 10 veces avanzar, con un resultado desastroso, en un margen de tiempo de 3 meses. En la última contraofensiva ukra las defensas rusas se han llevado por delante a 500 hombres más 30 tantos tanques. Y si, son contraofensivas claras, llamadas así por el mismo mando ukro. (sic). Y una contraofensiva no necesariamente tiene que ser un cerco a una ciudad (lol).



Vuelva a leer mi post. Lo que estoy diciendo es que las contraofensivas como tales, o sea, en un amplio frente operacional, hasta ahora en esa zona no las hubo (a mi entender desde la barra de bar). Espero haberme explicado. Lo que ha habido son combates de toma y daca constantes estas últimas semanas por puebluchos, algunas veces conquistados por rusos y otras por ucranianos en una situación enquistada que parecía la IGM. Eso es lo que quería decir antes.
Vamos, no creo que podamos llamar una contraofensiva a capturar un pueblucho.
De la misma forma que no podemos llamar ofensiva a lo mismo. Creo que los dos conceptos se refieren a un frente operacional mucho más grande. Es lo que los rusos definen con "Operación" desde la IIGM que equivale a ofensiva en nuestro concepto (lo digo por si es usted ruso o rusófono, para tratar de definir el concepto que quiero transmitir)


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

"Preocupante" (para los rusos claro)


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Era un monasterior ortodoxo de madera al otro lado del Donetsk y lo quemaron los de Kiev en la retirada. Hubo algun monje muerto , pero no más de 8 o 10.



Perdón, me lie con el monasterio y quise decir el teatro donde había cientos de civiles, justo las primeras semanas.



delhierro dijo:


> Lo de Bucha fue una defensa por parte de los de Kiev asesorados por los anglos, bombardearon a las columnas de los aerotransportados en sus propias calles y a costa de sus civiles para parar el avance. Los rusos en esa zona no teniar artilleria que fue lo que mato a los civiles.



Pero entonces, ¿cómo explica lo de los tiros en la cabeza de todos los civiles de las grandes fosas comunes cuando Bucha era zona rusa?. Esos tiros confirmados por forenses franceses (no anglos o ucranianos).
Se puede ser prorruso, pero creo que no debemos perder el norte y tratar de justificar lo injustificable.
Como ejemplo le comento que en este mismo foro se han criticado también posibles crímenes de guerra o de genocidio cometidos por ucranianos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "Preocupante" (para los rusos claro)



Suerte que no hay A10s


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Y también por cuestiones políticas han destruido completamente ciudades enteras. Anda y vete a cascarla. No destruyen mas PORQUE NO PUEDEN.



Serás subnormal ? Que ciudades han destruido ? Si Kiev parece un parque temático que va todoquisqui de visita.

Quien está bombardeando de forma continuada barrios residenciales en Donetsk, Gorlovka y Kherson? 

Ah ...que no sabes donde está Gorlovka porque no sale en El Paisa ni en el Inmundo?

Es que hay que ser capullo, todos los dias lanzan minimo 10 misiles guiados( los rusos) y todos contra objetivos militares. Cuando es un centro comercial, como cerca de Kiev, luego salen las imagenes de blindados de debajo aparcados.Otros contra centros de reclutamiento de Azov.

Quien bombardea la central nuclear más grande de europa con drones cargados de explosivos tontolaba ? 

Que pasó con la madre y su bebé recién nacido de Mauripol ? Cuando pudo escapar donde decidió ir ? A Kiev ? No. En los medios ucros dijeron q habia muerto. Pero no , cuando pudo escapaó a Donetsk y allí habló clarito como eran usados como escudos humanos y como después de las explosiones salió corriendo y se encontró con multitud de cámaras de video y foto.

Y los cientos de testimonios de ciudadanos de Mauripol declarando que el ejército ucro les impedía ,incluso disparando a vehículos con niños, acceder a los corresores humanitarios ?

Y los nazis de Azovstal proponiendo intercambiar civiles a cambio de 60 kg de comida y munición por cada civil ? Demuestra eso o no que usaban a la población civil como ganado o escudo ?

Así va este país ...con esta banda de subnormales.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Ago 2022)

Soldados ucranianos inspeccionando tranquilamente un puesto de control tomado en la zona de Jerson


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Dulce sonido ...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Dulce sonido ...



las fallas de Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "Preocupante" (para los rusos claro)



Por eso rusia invade ucrania y no un país otan. Si ese convoy estuviese en suelo otan ya habrían salido a recibirles dos bombarderos B2 spirit cargados cada uno con 20 toneladas de bombas termobáricas. No quedaría ni el recuerdo.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se te ve muy perdido. Los rusos tardaron un mes en rodear Mariupol y casi dos meses en conquistarla entera.
> 
> En Kherson los ukros han intentado como unas 10 veces avanzar, con un resultado desastroso, en un margen de tiempo de 3 meses. En la última contraofensiva ukra las defensas rusas se han llevado por delante a 500 hombres más 30 tantos tanques. Y si, son contraofensivas claras, llamadas así por el mismo mando ukro. (sic). Y una contraofensiva no necesariamente tiene que ser un cerco a una ciudad (lol).



Pero si en tres meses llegaban a Lisboa!

Jajajaja, poco a poco mamaruskia se está yendo a la mierda.

Sin apuro.


----------



## MAUSER (30 Ago 2022)

Hoy día Rusia solo podría invadir un país del tamaño de Andorra o similar, y sufriendo grandes bajas.


A los follarrusos les tenía que dar vergüenza.
A qué os tiramos nukes gordas!!!
Tito Putin es mi Dios!!!.
Llegamos a Lisboa en una semana!!!.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

Y


Visrul dijo:


> Perdón, me lie con el monasterio y quise decir el teatro donde había cientos de civiles, justo las primeras semanas.
> 
> 
> Pero entonces, ¿cómo explica lo de los tiros en la cabeza de todos los civiles de las grandes fosas comunes cuando Bucha era zona rusa?. Esos tiros confirmados por forenses franceses (no anglos o ucranianos).
> ...




Ya que es una persona educada le informo :

El teatro de Mariupol fue una de las sedes principales de Azov, tenían la base en los sótanos y personas civiles retenidas en el patio de butacas. Esto fue denunciado por los rusos q incluso se temían que los ucras lo volaran con los civiles dentro. Al final sacaron a los civiles y volaron el edificio vacío. Si hibiera sido un bombardeo ruso tendríamos cientos de fotos y vídeos con los cientos de cadáveres del desescombro.

El mismo dia de la retirada de Bucha el alcalde hizo selfis y videos del pueblo. Ya loa hemos echado. Hay un video q subio un Azov entrando en Bucha en esos dias. Hay también un anuncio de SBU que iban a entrar a limpiar de colaboracionistas. A los 5 diss de irse los rusos salieron las imágenes de cientos de periodistas occ. Rusia pidió en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el traslado urgente de un equipo investigación independiente. UK vetó la propuesta. Al cabo de los dias The Guardian , no Pravda, el informe de los forenses ucros en donde el resultado indicaba claramente que había esquirlas de metralla de artillería.

Finalmente un voluntario francés que estuvo el día de las fotos ha indicado , hace dos semanas, que el día anterior llevaron camiones frigoríficos y repartieron los cadáveres. Está en Francia bajo amenazas contínuas contra su vida.


----------



## EGO (30 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Hoy día Rusia solo podría invadir un país del tamaño de Andorra o similar, y sufriendo grandes bajas.
> 
> 
> A los follarrusos les tenía que dar vergüenza.
> ...



Ni en sus peores pesadillas los follarusos se imaginaban que estarian en esta situacion,teniendo que ensuciar el foro con mierda y bulos para tapar la debacle rusa.

Y pensar que los orcos llevaban trajes de bonito para desfilar por Kiev...


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

A ver como se presenta la tarde

Yo por siaca solo he cenado unas verduritas al horno con un poquito de pescado, ahora un trocito de queso y a leer noticias nutritivas


----------



## Wein (30 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Hoy día Rusia solo podría invadir un país del tamaño de Andorra o similar, y sufriendo grandes bajas.
> 
> 
> A los follarrusos les tenía que dar vergüenza.
> ...



Ellos dicen que es que Putin no quiere ir más rapido, y cuando acabe la guerra, supongo que victoria pirrica de Rusia, no me imagino que pierda Donbas o Crimea, pero a saber, dirán que la culpa de Putin por querer llevarse bien con occidente, que otro habría llegado a Lisboa en un mes.


----------



## Nicors (30 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "Preocupante" (para los rusos claro)



Que sigan subiendo videos que van bien.


----------



## El Fenomeno (30 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Hoy día Rusia solo podría invadir un país del tamaño de Andorra o similar, y sufriendo grandes bajas.
> 
> 
> A los follarrusos les tenía que dar vergüenza.
> ...



Yo me acabo de cruzar con uno en otro hilo y.... Puedo entender que haya diversidad de opiniones pero al foro creo que se le debe de exigir un mínimo, no llegar a la verguenza ajena. Hay algún que otro foro militar ruso donde se puede leer ( con traductor) cositas bastante serias...


----------



## pep007 (30 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Y otro pepinazo más...



Jo, como para que te manden a tapar agujeros al puente...


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Más pepinos al puente, es un no parar.


----------



## Erebus. (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Hipnótico video desde la torreta de un tanke en Kherson.


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> No entiendo porque me dice que estoy perdido, si le estoy diciendo precisamente eso, que en Mariupol se tardaron muchas semanas de combates intensos para capturarla y que por tanto, lo lógico en capturar Kerson sea que hay muchas semanas de combates intensos (estaba usted diciendo que no la tomaban ni para atrás), máxime cuando aquí las proporciones de tropas son más igualadas (recuerde que en Mariupol los combatientes ucranianos en la defensa de la ciudad eran muy pocos). Por lo tanto lo que quiero decir es que los más lógico es que se tarden semanas en tomarla por los ucranianos.
> Por último eso de los 500 hombres y 30 tanques, ¿no es lo que se mencionaba ayer en la zona del Dombas en medios afines RU o se refiere a otro ataque? Es que ahí si que no tengo constancia, creo que se refiere a otro ataque distinto (o yo me estoy confundiendo).
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiados errores.

-En Mariupol se tardó en conquistar la ciudad 3 meses. Los ukros aún ni se han podido acercar.
-Las proporciones de tropas ni de lejos están igualadas (sic). La tropa ukra TRIPLICA a la rusa, de ahí que yo hable de ridículo total del mando ukro.
-La primera contraofensiva ukra en esa zona fue hace 3 MESES, por tanto eso de que durarán semanas no. Y apenas han avanzado, incluso están perdiendo terreno en partes del frente.
-No, me refiero a Kherson, las defensas rusas se fumaron casi a una brigada entera ukra cuando intentaron internarse en las zonas ocupadas rusas.
-Si que ha habido contraofensivas, reconocidas por ambos bandos además. Es absurdo lo que dices. Una contraofensiva es cuando una acumulación de tropas va en una dirección con intención de romper el frente.
- Jajaja claro, por eso hablamos de contraofensiva FRACASADA. Los ukros lo han intentado y se han llevado la del pulpo, pero la intención era un contraofensiva (dicho por los ukros). Las contraofensivas pueden prosperar y fracasar.
- Lo que no puedes pretender es definir contraofensiva solo cuando prospera la misma o cuando tu bando consigue un objetivo. Eso es hacer trampas.


----------



## moncton (30 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Ellos dicen que es que Putin no quiere ir más rapido, y cuando acabe la guerra, supongo que victoria pirrica de Rusia, no me imagino que pierda Donbas o Crimea, pero a saber, dirán que la culpa de Putin por querer llevarse bien con occidente, que otro habría llegado a Lisboa en un mes.



Tardaran 6 meses o 6 años, pero yo creo que al final perderan esos territorios

Putin no va a vivir para siempre


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ago 2022)

¿Qué ha sido de las cope cage?  Hace tiempo que no veo una


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin no parece demasiado entusiasmado cuando recibe un informe del comandante sobre la actuación de las tropas de la Guardia Nacional en la invasión de . Puedo entender por qué.



¿Este video es real? Joder, Boba tiene una aspecto lamentable. Parece uno de los guiñoles de Canal +. Encorvado por completo, piel amarilla y los movimientos esos de boca...


----------



## volador (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta claro que Ucrania es un escenario ene l cual todas las doctrinas que se diseñaron sobre el papel para contrarestrar a las antiguas divisiones sovieticas (y viendo que Rusia no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces sus doctrinas), se estan aplicando en el campo de batalla asi como el testeo y análisis de armamento como estamos viendo o incluso no estamos viendo.
> 
> Las conclusiones por el momento son claras, no solo el armamento OTAN es muy superior al ruso, sino incluso las estrategias



La estrategia de la OTAN siempre ha contemplado una aplastante superioridad aérea sobre el campo de batalla y esa superioridad no la tiene “todavía “ Ucrania, cuando la tengo, si es que alguna vez la tiene, entonces podremos ver funcionar la estrategia y táctica 100% OTAN


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero si en tres meses llegaban a Lisboa!
> 
> Jajajaja, poco a poco mamaruskia se está yendo a la mierda.
> 
> Sin apuro.



Me temo que después de 6 meses, tantos los datos militares como económicos no dicen eso. Rusia va lenta pero segura.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de las cope cage?  Hace tiempo que no veo una



Fueron muy eficaces en su cometido... pero para los Ucranianos. El Javelin no lo paraban, pero hacían el tanque mas visible y fácil de localizar. Todo un éxito de la ingeniería rusa.


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Como me veo en la obligación de respetar el "apagón informativo" que ha solicitado el lado ukra, meto en Spoiler el mapa de los últimos avances en el frente de Kherson.


Spoiler: NSFW +21


----------



## favelados (30 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> La estrategia de la OTAN siempre a contemplado una aplastante superioridad aérea sobre el campo de batalla y esa superioridad no la tiene “todavía “ Ucrania, cuando la tengo, si es que alguna vez la tiene, entonces podremos ver funcionar la estrategia y táctica 100% OTAN



La Doctrina OTAN lo confía todo al apoyo aéreo masivo y ningunea la artillería a la que considera una reliquia del pasado..

Lo que estamos viendo es doctrina 100% ucraniana, artillería de precisión apoyando el avance y casi sin apoyo aéreo...


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de las cope cage?  Hace tiempo que no veo una



Ahora se llevan más los reflectores de radar


----------



## ELVR (30 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de las cope cage?  Hace tiempo que no veo una



Habrán descubierto que tienen la misma capacidad anti-perforación que un "detente bala" de nuestra GCE


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Pequeñina Ucrania contra el coloso Rusia, es impresionante como ucrania paro a los Rusos y les obligo abandonar su intento de tomar Kiev al principio de la guerra, meses después vemos como esta atacando los Rusos en Kherson.
> 
> Quizas lo más impresionante es que aún hay quien crea que Rusia puede ganar esta guerra, simplemente Rusia no está en condiciones de ganar a Ucrania ¿Cuanto puede Rusia seguir atacando a su vecino sin posibilidad de ganar le? Europa esta moviendo para quitar todo compra de materias primas rusos y se está rearmando, el OTAN ha sido revitalizado con esta guerra Rusia /Ucrania y ha conseguido mas socios.
> 
> ...



Y todo regado por una verdadera marea de fake-news. La especialidad de la casa como que Zelensky había huído no sé dónde...
Pero no les sirvió de nada: La élite de su ejército fue LAMINADA por unos simples agricultores cabreados empuñando viejo armamento ruso trucado.
Todavía no doy crédito. Seguro se estudiará en la acamedia de West Point al lado de la guerra de Alesia y Avarico.
Qué huevos!


----------



## UNKAS (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me temo que después de 6 meses, tantos los datos militares como económicos no dicen eso. Rusia va lenta pero segura.




Lenta sí, segura... pregunta a los rusos de Belgorod, que están huyendo en masa hacia Moscú. A 30 km. de la frontera con Ucrania las cosas se ven con una perspectiva distinta al triunfalismo alucinado de la tv estatal.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Esta llamada interceptada publicada por GUR revela una discusión entre dos soldados rusos en el óblast de Kharkiv que han sido rodeados y una discusión sobre la derrota de una séptima compañía, pero no se proporcionaron más detalles.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

*RUSSIAN troops are reported to be surrendering "en masse" and fleeing from Kherson, as Ukraine's counteroffensive gathers pace.*










Russian troops surrender in droves as Putin's army crumbles


RUSSIAN troops are reported to be surrendering "en masse" and fleeing from Kherson, as Ukraine's counteroffensive gathers pace.




www.express.co.uk






disclaimer; son rumores (y encima rumores basados en un oscuro tuit... pero oye, quién sabe)


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> La Doctrina OTAN lo confía todo al apoyo aéreo masivo y ningunea la artillería a la que considera una reliquia del pasado..
> 
> Lo que estamos viendo es doctrina 100% ucraniana, artillería de precisión apoyando el avance y casi sin apoyo aéreo...



Avance ?


----------



## ELVR (30 Ago 2022)

¿Entonces debemos suponer que los UKR han abierto un segundo frente en el área de Jarkov, aunque sólo sea para fijar unidades rusas?


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> *RUSSIAN troops are reported to be surrendering "en masse" and fleeing from Kherson, as Ukraine's counteroffensive gathers pace.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los que tenemos los.ojos bien abiertos pensamos que si hubiera rendimientos en masa de tropas rusas los mass media lo estarían cacareando con vídeos.

Hala majete...de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final !!!!!


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esas son las maniobras que están haciendo con los Chinos, los Bielorrusos, Tayikos e Indus.


----------



## volador (30 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> "Preocupante" (para los rusos claro)



Esto es de ahora??

Se masca la tragedia y qué den gracias a qué los ucranianos no tienen fuerza aérea prácticamente


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Los que tenemos los.ojos bien abiertos pensamos que si hubiera rendimientos en masa de tropas rusas los mass media lo estarían cacareando con vídeos.
> 
> Hala majete...de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final !!!!!



pues igual no son rendiciones (rendimientos es otra cosa, mira el diccionario), pero algo pasa con los rusos que no parecen estar muy enteros

ah, no, que se han comido 4 semanas de himars y tal jodiendo la logística
la superioridad aérea es ucraniana
y no solo eso, también la iniciativa

está claro que rusia tiene todo de cara, sí señor


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> Esto es de ahora??
> 
> Se masca la tragedia y qué den gracias a qué los ucranianos no tienen fuerza aérea prácticamente



No aprenden, todos los vehículos pegados unos a los otros, para que con un proyectil de artillería se cepillen a la mitad.


----------



## ghawar (30 Ago 2022)

volador dijo:


> Esto es de ahora??
> 
> Se masca la tragedia y qué den gracias a qué los ucranianos no tienen fuerza aérea prácticamente



Parece que sí...


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

está el perrillo ese por tos laos


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Demasiados errores.
> -En Mariupol se tardó en conquistar la ciudad 3 meses. Los ukros aún ni se han podido acercar.
> -Las proporciones de tropas ni de lejos están igualadas (sic). La tropa ukra TRIPLICA a la rusa, de ahí que yo hable de ridículo total del mando ukro.
> -La primera contraofensiva ukra en esa zona fue hace 3 MESES, por tanto eso de que durarán semanas no. Y apenas han avanzado, incluso están perdiendo terreno en partes del frente.
> ...



Pongo el concepto de "Contraofensiva sacado de la wikipedia ( Contraofensiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) en inglés.
_En el estudio de las tácticas militares, una *contraofensiva* es una *operación militar ofensiva estratégica a gran escala*, generalmente por fuerzas que habían detenido con éxito la ofensiva del enemigo, mientras ocupaban posiciones defensivas._
_La contraofensiva se ejecuta después de agotar las tropas de primera línea del enemigo y después de que las reservas enemigas se hayan comprometido al combate y hayan demostrado ser incapaces de romper las defensas, pero antes de que el enemigo haya tenido la oportunidad de asumir nuevas posiciones defensivas._​
Lo anterior es lo que define mi concepto propiamente dicho, por lo que se puede asegurar que todos los combates que hubo en la zona en las semanas anteriores no fueron contraofensivas.

No entiendo por qué trata de tergiversar todo lo que hablamos.
La conversación comenzó porque usted decía que en el actual ataque a la ciudad de Jersón estaban tardando mucho en reconquistarla y le dije que es lógico que se tarde tiempo y le puse el ejemplo de Mariupol, que usted dice que se tardó 3 meses. Aquí por tanto es lógico que se tarde incluso más. No entiendo el porqué usted sí dice que es lógico que los rusos tardasen tanto en conquistar Mariupol pero no les da el mismo margen a los ucranianos en Jersón (máxime definiendose usted como neutral). Son los mismos casos pero en diferentes bandos. Asaltos a ciudades en poder del enemigo.
En la actualidad *sí* hay una contraofensiva ucraniana en la zona (en mi opinión), que puede prosperar o fracasar. Eso se sabrá en una o dos semanas (y dependerá de los objetivos planteados). Yo creo y supongo que usted también que el objetivo principal de la misma es rodear y aislar Jersón. Posteriormente sería recuperarlo (lo cual pueden ser meses como estamos de acuerdo los dos). Me parece por tanto apresurado decir que ya ha fracasado.
Ha habido ofensivas ucranianas y rusas que sólo se centraban en un pueblo (ni siquiera ciudad), colina, etc. Son combates por objetivos militares. Eso *no* es una ofensiva (o contraofensiva). Vuelvo a la definición de arriba. El que lo digan sus propios gobiernos o generales no es nada mas que propaganda muchas veces y debemos no caer en ella y ser objetivos.
Creo por todo lo anterior que no hago trampas. Le expongo lo que entiendo por tal. De hecho parece que el que quiere hacer trampas es usted, cuando en el caso de los rusos en Mariupol todo era lógico e iba bien durante los 3 meses y en el caso de Jersón todo está mal, aunque se usen las mismas tácticas.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

Entre 6/8 meses Alemania comienza a enviar a Ucrania to lo gordo. Véanlo aquí, en esta sala.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdón, me lie con el monasterio y quise decir el teatro donde había cientos de civiles, justo las primeras semanas.



Eso es en Mariupol. Afirmaban 800 muertos. Cuando lo tomaron los rusos desubrieron algunas armas y algunos muertos creo que 7 u 8. Incluso hay un video en vivo cuando entran.



> Pero entonces, ¿cómo explica lo de los tiros en la cabeza de todos los civiles de las grandes fosas comunes cuando Bucha era zona rusa?. Esos tiros confirmados por forenses franceses (no anglos o ucranianos).
> Se puede ser prorruso, pero creo que no debemos perder el norte y tratar de justificar lo injustificable.
> Como ejemplo le comento que en este mismo foro se han criticado también posibles crímenes de guerra o de genocidio cometidos por ucranianos.



Porque simplemente eso no es así, no es que lo diga yo lo dijeron los occidentales que fueron a documentar. Habia algunos civiles con tiros pero eran muy pocos la mayoría murieron por artillería. Y es lógico, tambien estan las fotos de los bmp de los paracaidistas rusos destruidos en esas calles por artillería. La guerra es dura, las bombas mantan sin preguntar bando. Los rusos ademas bajaron de esos carros y se atrincheraron, se lucho en esas calles las primeras 2 semanas hasta que hicieron unas negociaciones, que no acabaron bien. Luego los rusos se retiraron.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> *pero si yo fuera un partisano hace tiempo que lo habría volado*. Al final los rusos dejaron salir los barcos porque no les quedaba más remedio. (Por la presión internacional, ojo. Por ejemplo Egipto, etc.)


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues igual no son rendiciones (rendimientos es otra cosa, mira el diccionario), pero algo pasa con los rusos que no parecen estar muy enteros
> 
> ah, no, que se han comido 4 semanas de himars y tal jodiendo la logística
> la superioridad aérea es ucraniana
> ...



To surrend es entregarse o rendirse, ambos significados son válidos. Un tercer significado es renunciar que en este caso seria renunciar a luchar o deponer las armas también. En este caso los 3 significados coinciden.

Jodida la.logística rusa ? Uy uy uy pasadp mañana se quedarán sin proyectiles pues. Está chupao.

Superioridad aerea ucra ? Pues entonces ya la derrota rusa es inminente.

El lunes repasamos la contraofensiva y sus resultados. 

Solo bombardear barrios residenciales donde llega la artilleria . En la retaguardia ya se sabe, torturar civiles y matar soldados que no quieren volver al frente sin armas.

Están movilizados de 18 a 60 años verdad ? Esos son millones de.soldados o preparados para combatir ...frente a 150.000 soldados.

Increíble tío. Vivís en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> *RUSSIAN troops are reported to be surrendering "en masse" and fleeing from Kherson, as Ukraine's counteroffensive gathers pace.*



Sabes qeu es falso, supongo que te hace ilu desinformar un poco..

Los rusos cuentan otras cosas, y tienen videos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sabes qeu es falso, supongo que te hace ilu desinformar un poco..
> 
> Los rusos cuentan otras cosas, y tienen videos.



Ah los rusos siguen con lo de la finta de Kiev..


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Lenta sí, segura... pregunta a los rusos de Belgorod, que están huyendo en masa hacia Moscú. A 30 km. de la frontera con Ucrania las cosas se ven con una perspectiva distinta al triunfalismo alucinado de la tv estatal.



Estar en guerra con el país de al lado es lo que tiene, que te puede caer un pepino en cualquier momento.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah los rusos siguen con lo de la finta de Kiev..



No era una finta era un intento de forzar una negociación , occidente controla totalmente el gobierno de Kiev no van a negociar nada. Putin no comprende o no quiere comprender a los anglos.
-----------

Los tiros de Jerson de esta mañana. La "toma" de la ciudad era la captura de un comando de Kiev por los rusos.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Pongo el concepto de "Contraofensiva sacado de la wikipedia ( Contraofensiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) en inglés.
> _En el estudio de las tácticas militares, una *contraofensiva* es una *operación militar ofensiva estratégica a gran escala*, generalmente por fuerzas que habían detenido con éxito la ofensiva del enemigo, mientras ocupaban posiciones defensivas._
> _La contraofensiva se ejecuta después de agotar las tropas de primera línea del enemigo y después de que las reservas enemigas se hayan comprometido al combate y hayan demostrado ser incapaces de romper las defensas, pero antes de que el enemigo haya tenido la oportunidad de asumir nuevas posiciones defensivas._​
> Lo anterior es lo que define mi concepto propiamente dicho, por lo que se puede asegurar que todos los combates que hubo en la zona en las semanas anteriores no fueron contraofensivas.
> ...



Muchacho despierta, que tus amigos ucranianos llevan intentando internarse en Kherson 3 PUTOS MESES. Y en Mariupol en 3 meses TODA la ciudad ya era rusa. Que me estás cointainer de márgenes y pamplinas.

Lo gracioso del tema es que predices que en un mes o x los ukranianos rodearán Kherson, cuando lo han intentado 10 veces y no lo han conseguido, y los rusos están repeliendo cada ataque importante en la zona. Pero tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## Tales. (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muchacho despierta, que tus amigos ucranianos llevan intentando internarse en Kherson 3 PUTOS MESES. Y en Mariupol en 3 meses TODA la ciudad ya era rusa. Que me estás cointainer de márgenes y pamplinas.
> 
> Lo gracioso del tema es que predices que en un mes o x los ukranianos rodearán Kherson, cuando lo han intentado 10 veces y no lo han conseguido, y los rusos están repeliendo cada ataque importante en la zona. Pero tú a lo tuyo.



La nueva narrativa de que los ucranianos llevan cincuenta ofensivas fallidas en Kherson y tres meses intentando tomarla es descojonante, seguid así


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> La nueva narrativa de que los ucranianos llevan cincuenta ofensivas fallidas en Kherson y tres meses intentando tomarla es descojonante, seguid así



Y ni tampoco tomarla, porque no han podido ni acercarse a las afueras. Putapénico y realmente vergonzante lo del mando ucrotan.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Putin no parece demasiado entusiasmado cuando recibe un informe del comandante sobre la actuación de las tropas de la Guardia Nacional en la invasión de . Puedo entender por qué.



El lenguaje corporal del pitufo de verde no tiene precio: Está acojonadísimo. Todo un poema. Miradas continuas al suelo, parpadeo no mira a los ojos mueve mucho una sola mano, le falta dicción y lo intenta reforzar con movimientos pero sale MAL muy MAL.
Felicidades imbécil. Has dado mucha información.


----------



## Visrul (30 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muchacho despierta, que tus amigos ucranianos llevan intentando internarse en Kherson 3 PUTOS MESES. Y en Mariupol en 3 meses TODA la ciudad ya era rusa. Que me estás cointainer de márgenes y pamplinas.
> Lo gracioso del tema es que predices que en un mes o x los ukranianos rodearán Kherson, cuando lo han intentado 10 veces y no lo han conseguido, y los rusos están repeliendo cada ataque importante en la zona. Pero tú a lo tuyo.



Yo no creo que hasta ahora llevasen intentando internarse en Jersón.
Yo no he predicho que en un mes rodeen Jersón. He dicho que creo que el objetivo de la actual ofensiva creo que será rodear Jersón y que en 1 -2 semanas sabremos si se ha cumplido o no, vamos, si ha tenido éxito. (¿de dónde saca lo otro?).
Que los rusos están repeliendo cada ataque no me lo parece, un porcentaje elevado tal vez.
Al final parece que es mentira todo eso que comentaba de que se puede dialogar y hablar normal con usted...


----------



## 917 (30 Ago 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Lo que he comentado varias veces. Rusia en 2022 fabrica armas con las prestaciones de las que hacia Alemania en 1944. Y sin que la esten machacando a bombardeos masivos como hacian con Alemania en 1944.



Oye, pues es verdad...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No era una finta era un intento de forzar una negociación , occidente controla totalmente el gobierno de Kiev no van a negociar nada. Putin no comprende o no quiere comprender a los anglos.
> -----------
> 
> Los tiros de Jerson de esta mañana. La "toma" de la ciudad era la captura de un comando de Kiev por los rusos.
> ...



Que cojones había que negociar?...


----------



## César Borgia (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

La risión! por eso decían que habían destruido TODOS los Himars!
Malditos imbéciles!


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Otro cañon Ruso marca ACME



Demasiados disparos sin mantenimiento. Ha cascado. Espero haya afectado gravemente a todos los servidores de la batería.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Ago 2022)

Me resulta interesante que sea la primera vez que los ucranianos toman la iniciativa desde hace 5-6 meses. Espero que les vaya bien a partir de ahora, y aprendan de posibles fallos y errores.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de las cope cage?  Hace tiempo que no veo una



Las han vendido como chatarra a los gitanos. Son sus cosas y sus trapicheos.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sabes qeu es falso, supongo que te hace ilu desinformar un poco..
> 
> Los rusos cuentan otras cosas, y tienen videos.



claro, los rusos qué van a decir??

lo gracioso es que yo meto un disclaimer diciendo que es un tuit de veteasaber... que lo mismo no hay rendiciones en masa

pero tú prefieres creer a los ruskis sin más criterio que porque son ruskis, como si no mintieran nunca los jodios

en fin, mucho ánimo y tal... porque o eres un crédulo del 15 o tienes una paguita para meter mensajitos terraplanistas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)

22 btg me parece que hay en la región de kherson, es una situación tan buena para causar desgaste mayestatico a la horda que da pena conquistarlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)

SIMs piratas, todo cuadra


----------



## tomcat ii (30 Ago 2022)

Ttemendo documento, grandes fuegos y el cámara no se queda atrás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ttemendo documento, grandes fuegos y el cámara no se queda atrás.


----------



## porcospin (30 Ago 2022)

¿y por que es enemiga directa de españa? pq solo se me ocurre el posible intervencionismo en el referendum catalan.

Creo que se te olvida que Ucrania ni es parte de la union ni de la otan, asi que por coherencia debimos apoyar a Sadam tras el ataque injustificado de USA.

Y en aquel caso tb nos afecto energeticamente.

No te confundas, a mi no me gusta Rusia y mucho menos Putin, pero tampoco me gusta la falta de dignidad/coherencia y el vasallaje al imperio, primero de Aznar y ahora del Pedrito que firman lo que USA les pongan delante, el primero es tiene las muertes del 11M a su espalda y segundo el suministro de Argelia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ago 2022)

Ha fallecido Mikhail Gorbachov









Muere Mijaíl Gorbachov, el último líder soviético, a los 91 años


El último presidente de la URSS y padre de la perestroika, Mijaíl Gorbachov, falleció este martes en un hospital de Moscú a la edad de 91 años.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## duncan (30 Ago 2022)

Lo último de Yago:


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Creo que están preguntando por las gallinas y las cabras...
Yo sigo en silencio, perdonad si suelto chorradas, upeo el hilo.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ttemendo documento, grandes fuegos y el cámara no se queda atrás.



Una estoreta velleta per a la falla de Sant Josep!!, el tio Pep!!! tachin tachin tachin!!!!
Cómo me gustan las fallas
Impresionante. No serán las explosiones más gordas que han salido?
La más acojonante creo es aquella de un polvorin ruso reventado y grabada por los mismos orcos desde dentro.


----------



## duncan (30 Ago 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse:


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

Más millones de dólares en munición y equipo rusos se están convirtiendo en humo.

Los estúpidos rusos deberían irse a casa.


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ttemendo documento, grandes fuegos y el cámara no se queda atrás.



ostia puta..... 

P.D.: Casi te meto en el "INORE" por no encabezar el post con el típico _«BOOOOOOOOM!»_ de los mónguers del foro.


----------



## Alpharius (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Ya se midieron las pollas con los gusanos en Siria. Assad SIGUE ALLÌ. El ISIS de los gusanos fue aniquilado. Gusania se la tuvo qie envainar. Erdogân es íntimo de Putin y le pasa info de la OTAN
> 
> El poderosísimo ejèrcito gusano salió por patas de Afganistán al estilo Saigón y abandonando numeroso material. Qué glorioso ejétcito! Ahora se lo quedan los rusos y los chinos.
> 
> ...



No sé en que realidad vivís los prorrusos (supongo que en el mundo de fantasía de RT), pero yo no recuerdo que el ejército norteamericano se desplegara en Siria. En cambio el ruso si que se ha desplegado (bueno, podríamos decir que aniquilado también) en Ucrania. 
Respecto a Afganistan, si tenemos en cuenta que los rusos en un par de meses de guerra ya tenían más pérdidas en material y tropas que los americanos en 20 años, no termino de entender lo de poner iconitos de risa. Pero bueno, que otra cosa puedes hacer para autoconsolarte, ¿no?
Y si, Rusia avanza, pero hacia las fronteras rusas, como cuando se tuvieron que retirar tras la derrota de Kiev. Anda, sigue viendo RT que la realidad debe de ser bastante dura y cruel para los fans de Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> No sé en que realidad vivís los prorrusos (supongo que en el mundo de fantasía de RT), pero yo no recuerdo que el ejército norteamericano se desplegara en Siria. En cambio el ruso si que se ha desplegado (bueno, podríamos decir que aniquilado también) en Ucrania.
> Respecto a Afganistan, si tenemos en cuenta que los rusos en un par de meses de guerra ya tenían más pérdidas en material y tropas que los americanos en 20 años, no termino de entender lo de poner iconitos de risa. Pero bueno, que otra cosa puedes hacer para autoconsolarte, ¿no?
> Y si, Rusia avanza, pero hacia las fronteras rusas, como cuando se tuvieron que retirar tras la derrota de Kiev. Anda, sigue viendo RT que la realidad debe de ser bastante dura y cruel para los fans de Putin.



En Ucrania tienen reconquistado un territorio del tamaño del Reino Unido. Los territorios más fértiles, màs mineros, los gasíferos de Crimea y del mar de Azovv y prácticamente toda la salida al mar.

De ahí la realidad de las factiras que paga el borrego covidiano europedo que ve como su modo de vida se va a la mierda a la velocidad de la luz.

Pero ejke Kiev.... con sus igkesias tan bonitas noj va a dar den comel


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Entrevista al comandante de la brigada 28 ucropiteca Vitaly Gulyayev.

"Estamos tranquilos. La cuestión que nos preocupa es ¿donde vamos a enterrarles a todos?"

El 23 de Julio un ataque con misiles Kalibr borró del mapa a toda la plana mayor, incluido él.

*La bravuconada del susodicho y su entierro en el video.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En Ucrania tienen reconquistado un territorio del tamaño del Reino Unido. Los territorios más fértiles, màs mineros, los gasíferos de Crimea y del mar de Azovv y prácticamente toda la salida al mar.
> 
> De ahí la realidad de las factiras que paga el borrego covidiano europedo que ve como su modo de vida se va a la mierda a la velocidad de la luz.
> 
> Pero ejke Kiev.... con sus igkesias tan bonitas noj va a dar den comel



NO para NADA ..el gas esta en la zona que abandonaron,,, pocos mapas has visto eh?


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Yo no creo que hasta ahora llevasen intentando internarse en Jersón.
> Yo no he predicho que en un mes rodeen Jersón. He dicho que creo que el objetivo de la actual ofensiva creo que será rodear Jersón y que en 1 -2 semanas sabremos si se ha cumplido o no, vamos, si ha tenido éxito. (¿de dónde saca lo otro?).
> Que los rusos están repeliendo cada ataque no me lo parece, un porcentaje elevado tal vez.
> Al final parece que es mentira todo eso que comentaba de que se puede dialogar y hablar normal con usted...



Falso, ya llevan unas cuantas contraofensivas que los rusos han repelido. Recuerda que los rusos reforzaron hace 3 meses el frente de kherson. En ese tiempo han habido intentos continuos y fallidos por echar a los rusos de allí.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

En Mariupol ocupado, comenzó un verdadero motín de hambre, dice el asesor del alcalde de la ciudad, Pyotr Andryushchenko.

Andryushchenko llama a la falta de ayuda humanitaria de los ocupantes la razón principal.


----------



## Alpharius (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En Ucrania tienen reconquistado un territorio del tamaño del Reino Unido. Los territorios más fértiles, màs mineros, los gasíferos de Crimea y del mar de Azovv y prácticamente toda la salida al mar.
> 
> De ahí la realidad de las factiras que paga el borrego covidiano europedo que ve como su modo de vida se va a la mierda a la velocidad de la luz.
> 
> Pero ejke Kiev.... con sus igkesias tan bonitas noj va a dar den comel



Desde lo que tomaron con la invasión por sorpresa durante los tres primeros días, no han avanzado prácticamente nada en 6 meses.
De hecho, si contamos el territorio que perdieron tras la retirada de Kiev, quitando los primeros días no solo no han ganado nada sino que encima han perdido un territorio del tamaño de Dinamarca.

Aquí te lo cuentan, aunque ya sé que no lo vas a leer:




__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu stated on August 24 that Russian forces are slowing down the overall pace of their offensive operations in Ukraine while reaffirming that Russia’s objectives in the war have not changed. At a meeting with defense m




www.understandingwar.org





_Since Russian forces resumed offensive operations following a pause on July 16 Russian forces have gained about 450.84 km2 (roughly 174 square miles) of new territory, an area around the size of Andorra. Russian forces have lost roughly 45,000 km2 of territory since March 21 (the estimated date of Russian forces’ deepest advance into Ukraine), an area larger than Denmark._

Resumiendo, que los rusos solo han sido capaces de conquistar territorio entrando por sorpresa durante los primeros 2 o 3 días, usando su superioridad numérica aplastante y desde entonces no solo no han sido capaces de avanzar prácticamente nada, sino que el país más pobre de Europa con un ejército muy inferior no para de recuperar territorio.
En fin, es inútil discutir con los putinejos. Sois incapaces de argumentar nada sin insultar y sacar chorradas que no vienen a cuento como las vacunas, el Soros o los iluminati.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ago 2022)

BLACK HORNET: este microdron de diseño noruego puede volar dentro de edificios y subir escaleras. Demostrará su valía en las próximas luchas urbanas de Ucrania.


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

Los ukras están troleando "sutilmente" a nivel intergaláctico 

Mykhailo Podoliak, asesor de la Oficina Presidencial de Zelenki, en su twitter:

_«"Negotiations" with Russia going well in southern direction of frontline.»
«The only possible option for negotiations with Russia is being conducted by "a special Ukrainian delegation in the southern and other directions of the frontline," Adviser to the Head of the President's Office of Ukraine Mykhailo Podoliak has said on Twitter on Monday. "Negotiations" are going well. We expect new "compromises" in the form of "gestures of goodwill," he said.»_


----------



## Radiopatio (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Más millones de dólares en munición y equipo rusos se están convirtiendo en humo.
> 
> Los estúpidos rusos deberían irse a casa.



Petardazo brutal. Le ha reventado los cristales a pesar de estar a 1 km del polvorín, o quizá algo más. 

Una onda expansiva por explosión provoca tal calor que viaja varias veces la velocidad del sonido. Se puede llegar a 3000 km/h. Ha tardado solo un segundo en llegar la onda expansiva. Velocidad hipersónica. Lo que hubiera a un par de cientos de metros de distancia ha quedado reventado. No hay quien sobreviva a eso.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

Qué bueno ese concepto mamapollatense de lo barato y eficienteh del armamento ruso. 
Jajajaja los están haciendo mierda en el país más pobre de Europa.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## favelados (31 Ago 2022)

Imágenes tomadas en Bielorrusia

Llegan más tanques, no sé si por fin sacan los tanques buenos o son de algún museo de la Gran Guerra Patriotica


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

El alcalde de Nikolaev, Alexander Senkevich, muestra de qué estaba lleno el cohete que golpeó el parque en el centro de la ciudad hoy.
Afortunadamente, no había personas cerca, por lo que no hubo víctimas.


----------



## favelados (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Mariupol ocupado, comenzó un verdadero motín de hambre, dice el asesor del alcalde de la ciudad, Pyotr Andryushchenko.
> 
> Andryushchenko llama a la falta de ayuda humanitaria de los ocupantes la razón principal.



En Mariupol llevan meses con el suministro de agua cortado.

Si quieren conseguir algunas garrafas y algo de comida hay que trabajar gratis para los rusos limpiando escombros o cavando trincheras.

No sorprende que se acaben amotinado.


----------



## volador (31 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes tomadas en Bielorrusia
> 
> Llegan más tanques, no sé si por fin sacan los tanques buenos o son de algún museo de la Gran Guerra Patriotica



Alguien sabe el modelo?


----------



## ppmurga (31 Ago 2022)

*T 34 por lo menos....*


----------



## ppmurga (31 Ago 2022)

Le faltan los bidones....


----------



## favelados (31 Ago 2022)

Desmantelada una red de empresas alemanas que vendía precursores que se podían usar para armas quimicas a una empresa rusa contratada por el FSB


----------



## favelados (31 Ago 2022)

_The Wall Street Journal, citing an unnamed Pentagon official, reported that there are *“uncomfortably low” levels of 155mm Howitzer munitions* in the military’s stockpile. How low? Well, apparently the _*U.S. has sent as much as 806,000 rounds of 155mm*_ ammunition to Kyiv and what’s left has the DoD worried.

“It is not at the level we would like to go into combat,” the unnamed defense official told the Wall Street Journal, regarding the 155mm supplies.
_


----------



## España1 (31 Ago 2022)

Pues va lista la inteligencia esa,

Vamos, ni las armas químicas de Irak


----------



## España1 (31 Ago 2022)

Totalmente! O la inteligencia de Bahía Cochinos


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes tomadas en Bielorrusia
> 
> Llegan más tanques, no sé si por fin sacan los tanques buenos o son de algún museo de la Gran Guerra Patriotica



Diría que son T64 o T80 sin el equipo completo de protección reactiva. Parece que Rusia esta rascando del fondo del caldero de sus reservas acorazadas.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

Buenos días!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> _The Wall Street Journal, citing an unnamed Pentagon official, reported that there are *“uncomfortably low” levels of 155mm Howitzer munitions* in the military’s stockpile. How low? Well, apparently the _*U.S. has sent as much as 806,000 rounds of 155mm*_ ammunition to Kyiv and what’s left has the DoD worried.
> 
> “It is not at the level we would like to go into combat,” the unnamed defense official told the Wall Street Journal, regarding the 155mm supplies.
> _



Una fábrica del sur de España puede fabricar 80k al mes..


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2022)

Se han acelerado las bajas rusas tanto de personal como de vehiculos blindados. Me gusta que apenas haya noticias de la ofensiva y que ademas en RRSS los dirigentes ucranianos andan bromeando y troleando a los rusos. Señal de que la cosa no va mal. Otro indicador de que el tema va bien es la cantidad de troles que se estan dejando caer por este hilo desde el lunes.



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

__





El Pravda reconoce avance de 6 km en la contraofensiva. Eso sí, titula que los han derrotado. Incluye mapa.


Es complicadísimo saber cuánto y dónde han avanzado lod ucranianos. Pero el Pravda nos lo dice entre líneas y tras un titular "oficial" donde habla de derrota total de la contraofensiva ñ. En el resto de la prensa de Moscú hay un silencio total y sospechoso...




www.burbuja.info






*Cómo la "contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania" se convirtió en la mayor derrota de Ucrania en la segunda fase de la operación:* "Todo habrá terminado para el invierno a este ritmo"

Experto militar Mikhail Onufrienko: Ucrania lo llama contraofensiva, pero para nosotros son solo batallas ordinarias

Creemos que la contraofensiva fue en tres frentes.

El golpe principal está al noreste del famoso Davydov Brod (esta es la margen derecha del Dnieper, justo en la frontera con la región de Nikolaev). Allí querían rodear nuestra agrupación, derrotar e ir a Vysokopolye y más al sur.

*El más exitoso fue su ataque al sur de Davydov Ford: allí el enemigo logró avanzar 6 kilómetros* (y esto no era un secreto, los planes se anunciaron hace dos semanas). Aquí querían aislar toda nuestra agrupación en la margen derecha del Dniéper. Pero incluso aquí no lograron el éxito: caminaron 6 kilómetros a lo largo de uno limpio y tomaron el pueblo en dos calles de 800 metros.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

Chornobaivka, Óblast de Kherson, Ucrania


----------



## Subprime (31 Ago 2022)

Tabaco por crimea, las linea rojas pintadas por Larvov, no hacen efecto, y se sigue fumando en polvorines.


----------



## Subprime (31 Ago 2022)

Humo en todas partes, la plaga tabaquera es increible


----------



## Subprime (31 Ago 2022)

Plancha encendida en * Belgorod , (Rusia), 





*


----------



## Subprime (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ago 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Imágenes tomadas en Bielorrusia
> 
> Llegan más tanques, no sé si por fin sacan los tanques buenos o son de algún museo de la Gran Guerra Patriotica





XicoRaro dijo:


> Diría que son T64 o T80 sin el equipo completo de protección reactiva. Parece que Rusia esta rascando del fondo del caldero de sus reservas acorazadas.



T-72B3:



2K22 Tunguska:



BMP-2:




MT-LB:




Bastante antigualla todo, los Tunguskas esos son la primera versión del aparato


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2022)

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Gnidlog (31 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> T-72B3:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174534
> 
> 
> ...




hay bastantes fotos y videos de material de hace 40 años, a saber como estan esos equipos, esto es más para bulto que para hacer algo


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Instrucciones a los rusos para rendirse e información a soldados ucranianos para toma de prisioneros.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

Rusia corta durante tres días el suministro de gas a Alemania


La compañía rusa Gazprom ha comenzado este miércoles un corte de suministro con Alemania que se prolongará durante tres días.




www.google.com


----------



## Tales. (31 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia corta durante tres días el suministro de gas a Alemania
> 
> 
> La compañía rusa Gazprom ha comenzado este miércoles un corte de suministro con Alemania que se prolongará durante tres días.
> ...



Rusia no es un país, es el mayor entramado mafioso del planeta.


----------



## ELVR (31 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia corta durante tres días el suministro de gas a Alemania
> 
> 
> La compañía rusa Gazprom ha comenzado este miércoles un corte de suministro con Alemania que se prolongará durante tres días.
> ...



Pues nada, los rusos a quemar el gas que no venden y los alemanes dándose cuenta por fin de lo que sería depender de un chantajista ad aeternum.


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ago 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues nada, los rusos a quemar el gas que no venden y los alemanes dándose cuenta por fin de lo que sería depender de un chantajista ad aeternum.



Deberían de cortarlo hasta que dejen de apoyar a EEUU en una guerra de despoblación entre rusos y ucranianos.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Ago 2022)

lo de pushed the front line back some distance qué es?

es pa un amigo


----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

Estoy buscando la noticia porque lo acabo de escuchar en la tele, y dijeron que le cortaron el gas a Francia po no pagar en rublos.

ya 








Rusia le cerró el grifo de gas a Francia | Gazprom anunció que cortó el suministro a Engie por no pagar a tiempo


La Primera Ministra francesa, Elisabeth Borne, afirmó que “Engie había encontrado otras fuentes de provisión” de energía.




www.pagina12.com.ar


----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Por lo que veo ya no les derriban aviones, será porque no los sacan. Superioridad rusa de mierda, avión que asoma, avión derribado.
O sea, tener una aviación (la segunda más poderosa de la tierra, jajaja) y que no puedan sacar los aviones por miedo es una verdadera vergüenza.


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Ago 2022)

Vaya con los alemanes, se creen más listos que nadie y resulta que son los más gilipollas y los menos previsores.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> T-72B3:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174534
> 
> 
> ...



Todo eso es chatarra, seguramente los utilizarán como piezas de artillería fija... (Y PARA POCOS DISPAROS, que ya sabemos cómo revientan los cañones rusos) porque los motores estarán oxidados con los manguitos desechos de tantos años estacionados en una campa fría de Rusia.

Los follarrusos esperando las armas del futuro, pero solo mandan chatarra y propaganda.


----------



## Subprime (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que Rusia ha comprado Drones Iranies, marca AHME (Acme en arabe), notese como falla el objetivo por minimo 10 metros, y para que no se note, lo detonan a distancia, y como no son muy listos, lo hacen antes de que impacte el Dron.


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Por lo que veo ya no les derriban aviones, será porque no los sacan. Superioridad rusa de mierda, avión que asoma, avión derribado.
> O sea, tener una aviación (la segunda más poderosa de la tierra, jajaja) y que no puedan sacar los aviones por miedo es una verdadera vergüenza.



el ataque a la base aerea en Crimea les ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo, al parecer han sacado todos los aviones de alli

Los ucras tienen sistemas antiaereos guapos y se los pueden follar como quieren

hay que decir que la fuierza aerea rusa siempre ha sido medio meh, nunca ha sido parte de su doctrina de guerra como en la OTAN,

Ellos a lo suyo, bombardeo por saturacion y "conquistar" las ruinas, de ahi no salen


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Vaya con los alemanes, se creen más listos que nadie y resulta que son los más gilipollas y los menos previsores.



Si algo nos ha enseñado la pandemia y ahora la guerra en ucrania es que en ciertas cosas no se puede depender al 100% de proveedores internacionales, por muy baratos que sean

Lo unico bueno que va a salir de esto es la realizacion que en ciertos sectores estrategicos hay que incrementar la autosuficiencia y diversificar proveedores


----------



## Scout.308 (31 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1174578
> 
> 
> lo de pushed the front line back some distance qué es?
> ...



Que han empujado la linea del frente hacia el lado ruso, vamos, que han ganado algo de terreno.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

* BYE, BYE, PUTIN: Berlín se acerca a su objetivo de almacenamiento *


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Ago 2022)

Se busca, se cree que está merodeando por la región de Kherson, recompensa 1000000rublos y un lada full equip (aunque sin abs ni esp).


----------



## César Borgia (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## legal (31 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Estos soldados heli transportados demuestran que las armas antiaéreas rusas o no existen o están destruidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Observo un dato, estan usando los HIMARS tanto para dar a la linea del frente (novedad) como que siguen zumbando la retaguardia todos los dias. Eso quiere decir que tiene mas de 12 unidades repartidas por todo el frente


----------



## MAUSER (31 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Parece que Rusia ha comprado Drones Iranies, marca AHME (Acme en arabe), notese como falla el objetivo por minimo 10 metros, y para que no se note, lo detonan a distancia, y como no son muy listos, lo hacen antes de que impacte el Dron.



Los de marca ACME por lo menos explotaban y dejaban al coyote mal herido. Éstos ni explotan. 

Irán, Ghana y Rusia unos campeones haciendo armamento y propaganda.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Rusia comenzó la movilización encubierta en Moscú, San Petersburgo.



Rusia tiene un problema. Los rusos regresaron a casa y dijeron la verdad sobre lo que sucedió cuando invadieron Ucrania.


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Observo un dato, estan usando los HIMARS tanto para dar a la linea del frente (novedad) como que siguen zumbando la retaguardia todos los dias. Eso quiere decir que tiene mas de 12 unidades repartidas por todo el frente



tienen al menos 20

pero sobre todo, tienen munición para usar tanto himars
o sea, les está llegando mucho más de lo que admiten

luego está que también tienen señuelos, y rusia va diciendo que destruye cositas, pero en realidad está tirando misiles sobre maquetas

es un destrozo enorme lo que están haciendo con esos "juguetitos"


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Paella de Chorizo (31 Ago 2022)

La inteligencia militar rusa, su capacidad de operar y atacar debe ser putapenica. Ucrania lleva meses recibiendo de todo y atacando sin respuesta rusa.


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Observo un dato, estan usando los HIMARS tanto para dar a la linea del frente (novedad) como que siguen zumbando la retaguardia todos los dias. Eso quiere decir que tiene mas de 12 unidades repartidas por todo el frente



Yo creo que tienen mas de 12 pero ademas los estan usando muuy bien

Los americanos les marcan los objetivos, los ucranianos distribuyen la municion en las posiciones preasignadas. Viene el camion con la lanzadera, cargan, disparan, recogen y salen pitando para la siguiente

En cuanto los rusos ven lo que les viene encima, el HIMARS ya esta a 5 km de distancia de camino a otra posicion


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

La teoría mas clara, es que Rusia en todos estos años ha ido preparando el terreno y eliminando sistemáticamente a cualquier figura importante de ahí. Cualquiera que ha destacado ha sido eliminado, la competencia es mala,mejor que no exista.


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> La inteligencia militar rusa, su capacidad de operar y atacar debe ser putapenica. Ucrania lleva meses recibiendo de todo y atacando sin respuesta rusa.



ahi esta la cuestion, no responden porque no pueden, por mucha amenaza con derribar aviones OTAN que llevan material a Ucrania, no tienen cojones

Lo que les quedaba era la amenaza "nuclear" y de eso hace semanas que no se oye nada. Que el Putin estara loco pero los oligarcas tontos no son, no han robado a manos llenas para que venga un iluminado a joderles la jubilacion en el mediterreaneo paseandose en yate cargado de putas de todas las nacionalidades


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2022)

info rusa, la ucraniana no se da


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Depósito de petróleo arde en la Crimea ocupada...


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Más follacabras kadirovitas para la picadora de carne.


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ago 2022)

Joderos maricones potaneros. Grande Putin y Rusia.









Rusia reconquista su poderío petrolero: "No hay valor para embargarnos 7,5 M de barriles"


Moscú está obteniendo más ingresos que nunca con la ayuda de nuevos compradores, nuevos comerciantes y la aparentemente insaciable demanda mundial de petróleo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

No es mi estilo en este hilo pero mira mi respuesta a esta excrecencia humana:


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Visto lo visto todos los países se están deshaciendo gustosamente de su chatarra rusa:


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (31 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Visto lo visto todos los países se están deshaciendo gustosamente de su chatarra rusa:



Hasta los paquis pasan de rusos...


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2022)

Movimientos según fuentes pro rusas....


----------



## terro6666 (31 Ago 2022)

Cómo siempre las incuestionables pruebas graficas que no falten.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Preparándose para la excursión:


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Ago 2022)

País de mierda y podrían vivir mejor que los suizos.

150 eur por tu marido y te hacen posar pata la foto.

Tienen un poco lo que se merecen por subnormales, la colega leva una pegatina del puto stalin en la puta ventana del lada.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Movimientos según fuentes pro rusas....





Canales prorrusos mintiendo como bellacos, vamos, según su estilo...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Soldados rusos borrachos en Kherson dispararon rifles de asalto contra oficiales del FSB en un incidente mortal









Report: Drunk Russian soldiers in Kherson fired assault rifles at FSB officers in deadly incident


Russian law enforcement documents exclusively obtained by Yahoo News show tipsy insubordination in the ranks of Putin’s war in Ukraine.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

350 soldados y 20 tanques perdidos por los orcos en 1 día según el Pravda ucraniano...seguimos sin noticias del frente.

Russian forces lose 350 soldiers and 20 tanks in one day – General Staff report


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Bien!! Esto hay que celebrarlo, luego me tomo un algo.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

Siguen los bombazos...


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Canales prorrusos mintiendo como bellacos, vamos, según su estilo...



Brutal, les estan cortando el aprovisionamiento a las unidades del frente y posible embolsamiento


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ago 2022)

@Vilux





Este Orlan-10 quedó hecho mierda:


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Van a acabar como Best Korea....


----------



## wireless1980 (31 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Una fábrica del sur de España puede fabricar 80k al mes..



Vienen buenos tiempos para la industria militar.


----------



## Pat (31 Ago 2022)

Debe ir mal para Los Rusos si sueltas estupideces Como aquel .
Una Cosa esta clara, Ucrania no es UN pais vencida con su espalda contra el pared..... Esta contratacando haciendo retroceder a Los Rusos .. esta claro, Russia no puede ganar esta Guerra, y si no le puede ganar, lo ha Perdido.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo que por Febrero, sobretodo marzo y abril teníamos bastantes ataques con estas armas. Alguien parece que midió mal los stocks.....


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno todo vale para destruir Orcos...

Lo que posiblemente sea la destruccion de tanque a tanque: la tripulación de un tanque ucraniano T-64BV logró destruir un tanque ruso desde una distancia de 10600 metros en modo de fuego indirecto utilizando proyectiles HE-FRAG de 125 mm. Como se afirma, se necesitaron 20 proyectiles para destruir el tanque.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (31 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Preparándose para la excursión:



Eso sí que se parece a la foto de Kursk que han puesto paginas atras.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

- ¡Que vienen los rusos! - ¡Sorpresaaaa!


----------



## moncton (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Me acuerdo que por Febrero, sobretodo marzo y abril teníamos bastantes ataques con estas armas. Alguien parece que midió mal los stocks.....



es que como los rusos ya no estan a la ofensiva ya no pueden robar lavadoras para quitarles los chips y fabricar mas iskanders de esos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Vienen buenos tiempos para la industria militar.



Si fuéramos listos y viendo que ucrania está pagando en oro...nos hubiéramos forrado ..pero ni siquiera hemos mandado nada...


----------



## duncan (31 Ago 2022)

Para los aficionados a los mapas lo último de ejercitos (y se nota la influencia germánica en la doctrina otan):


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto los aparatos ucranianos volando a sus anchas


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Medios independientes rusos: Es probable que Rusia enfrente una grave escasez de armas para fines de 2022.

Según The Insider, Rusia ya tiene pocos misiles guiados, y los proyectiles de artillería y los vehículos blindados estarán agotados a finales de 2022 si se mantiene la intensidad de la guerra.


----------



## ELVR (31 Ago 2022)

Nuestro gas no es barato, el precio se está pagando ahora


----------



## el arquitecto (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Medios independientes rusos: Es probable que Rusia enfrente una grave escasez de armas para fines de 2022.
> 
> Según The Insider, Rusia ya tiene pocos misiles guiados, y los proyectiles de artillería y los vehículos blindados estarán agotados a finales de 2022 si se mantiene la intensidad de la guerra.



no jodas que se les han acabao los tanques?? pues no tenían 8 o 9 mil??? 

best-korea rusian federation


estaba pensando, verás tú los chinos como se enteren de que en lugar de comprar nada a los rusos, pueden ir directamente y "expropiarlo" sin más


----------



## ELVR (31 Ago 2022)

Gorbachov:

-nacido bajo Stalin 
-Jefe regional para Jrushchov
-se unió al Politburó bajo Brézhnev
-ascendido por Andropov 
-sucedió a Chernenko



Juventud rusa:

-nacidos bajo Putin 
-fueron a la escuela bajo Putin
-fueron a la universidad bajo Putin 
-empezaron a trabajar bajo Putin 
-murieron en una guerra por Putin


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Karamba (31 Ago 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> País de mierda y podrían vivir mejor que los suizos.
> 150 eur por tu marido y te hacen posar pata la foto.
> Tienen un poco lo que se merecen *por subnormales*, la colega leva una pegatina del puto stalin en la puta ventana del lada.






Taluec.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Para los aficionados a los mapas lo último de ejercitos (y se nota la influencia germánica en la doctrina otan):



Vaya follada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Ago 2022)

Hoy en la tele rusa discutían si la mujer de Macron es un hombre o una mujer, aquí una imágen del momento


----------



## Vilux (31 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Debe ir mal para Los Rusos si sueltas estupideces Como aquel .
> Una Cosa esta clara, Ucrania no es UN pais vencida con su espalda contra el pared..... Esta contratacando haciendo retroceder a Los Rusos .. esta claro, Russia no puede ganar esta Guerra, y si no le puede ganar, lo ha Perdido.



¿Qué sería para ti "ganar"? ¿Acaso sabes lo que quieren lis rusos?

Ya han conquistado una superficie equivalente a la del reino unido y eso la OTAN ya nunca lo va a recuperar, enyre otras cosas porque los habitantes de esas zonas no quieren saber nada de Kiev, siempre han sido prorrusos.

El resto será un territorio despoblado (millones se han ido a la UE y nunca van a volver) y ruinoso porque no hay nada aprovechable.


----------



## Vilux (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya follada
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175118
> ...



Si es cierto se han metido solitos en una bolsa de libro.

Suerte tontánicos!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no jodas que se les han acabao los tanques?? pues no tenían 8 o 9 mil???
> 
> best-korea rusian federation
> 
> ...



Si .pero hay que reactivarlos...ponerles a punto ..ponerlos en un tren..tener munición..y tripulantes...


----------



## Karamba (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Medios independientes rusos: Es probable que Rusia enfrente una grave escasez de armas para fines de 2022.
> 
> Según The Insider, Rusia ya tiene pocos misiles guiados, y los proyectiles de artillería y los vehículos blindados estarán agotados a finales de 2022 si se mantiene la intensidad de la guerra.



Vengo diciendo que si Ucrania aguanta hasta diciembre ganó la guerra aún sin necesidad de esta contraofensiva.
Calculo que USA y demás quieren ver estas operaciones para evaluar la determinación del ejército patriota y seguir mandando material.


----------



## Karamba (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que va a aumentar próximamente la cantidad de cadáveres rubios, y disminuirá la proporción de turcochinos de pura cepa:


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Qué sería para ti "ganar"? ¿Acaso sabes lo que quieren lis rusos?
> 
> Ya han conquistado una superficie equivalente a la del reino unido y eso la OTAN ya nunca lo va a recuperar, enyre otras cosas porque los habitantes de esas zonas no quieren saber nada de Kiev, siempre han sido prorrusos.
> 
> El resto será un territorio despoblado (millones se han ido a la UE y nunca van a volver) y ruinoso porque no hay nada aprovechable.



Bla bla bla. Excusas de mal pagador

Yo y muchos nunca hemos pensado que Ucrania vaya a recobrar los territorios perdidos en 2014.

La realidad más dura es que si Putin pierde parte de Kherson está absolutamente hundido y no se lo van a perdonar. Ya lo consideran parte de Rusia y quieren hacer un referéndum.

Repito, tú no eres tonto y entiendes perfectamente lo que he expuesto.

Otra cosa es que las consecuencias sean incontrolables. Y que Putin antes de quedar en ridículo y en riesgo de perder el poder pueda ser capaz de tirar una pequeña bomba nuclear. Por ejemplo. Porque otra escalada contundente no se me ocurre.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Parece que va a aumentar póximamente la cantidad de cadáveres rubios, y disminuira la proporción de turcochinos de pura cepa:



Muy jovencitos, ademas es probable que les daran una semana de instrucción y no se les ve experiencia militar.. van a caer como chinches


----------



## McNulty (31 Ago 2022)

Ya hasta el Pentágono dice que Farlopensky está haciendo el ridi en Kherson.  No se podía de saber


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Érase una vez... en Kherson. Se dice que los oficiales rusos y Gauleiters han estado evitando los paseos nocturnos recientemente. Porque nunca sabes lo que te espera a la vuelta de la esquina. Apenas la ciudad se duerme, los partisanos despiertan... Les deseamos a todos los colaboradores "buenas noches".


----------



## katiuss (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mientras tanto los aparatos ucranianos volando a sus anchas



Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para volar a esa altura...


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Ago 2022)

Jojojojo. Es tan bueno que me lo pongo de avatar.


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Cómo siempre las incuestionables pruebas graficas que no falten.



Con tanto maricon en la OTAN de EEUU y Ucrania, es imposible que ganéis la guerra. Estáis todo el puto día con el coito anal.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bla bla bla. Excusas de mal pagador
> 
> Yo y muchos nunca hemos pensado que Ucrania vaya a recobrar los territorios perdidos en 2014.
> 
> ...



Si Rusia pierde Kherson, si las vacas volasen...

Desde que los hombrecitos verdes tomaron Crimea estáis saltando de una hipótesis a la siguiente a lo largo y ancho de todo el avance Ruso.

La siguiente será sobre Odessa y en unos meses más sobre Kiev ... y en un año o dos si se paran o no en la frontera con Polonia.

Solo tenían gasolina para tres días ¿recuerdas? yo sí.

Enga! a vivir de ilusiones, tontánicos.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (31 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vengo diciendo que si Ucrania aguanta hasta diciembre ganó la guerra aún sin necesidad de esta contraofensiva.
> Calculo que USA y demás quieren ver estas operaciones para evaluar la determinación del ejército patriota y seguir mandando material.



Eso lo llevamos diciendo varios desde el principio. No siempre es necesario echar físicamente a patadas al enemigo, a veces como ha demostrado la historia, con resistir todo lo que te echen pude servir. Ahí tenemos el ejemplo de los Yankes contra los barbudos en Afganistán, que tanto gusta a los seguidores de Boba. Los barbudos no ganaron ni una sola batalla en 20 años. Pero al final los Yankes se cansaron de perder el tiempo y sobre todo el dinero en ese agujero y se largaron. Quedándose los barbudos con todo Afganistán, porque cuando los Yankes entraron allí los barbudo no controlaban el norte del país.
En Ucrania puede pasar algo parecido. A ver cuanto tiempo pueden aguantar los rusos con ese nivel de perdidas humanas, materiales y económicas antes de tener que salir por pies.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (31 Ago 2022)

veo 4 o 5, no me salen los números, los rusos los han destruido 10 veces


Adjuntar archivos


----------



## UNKAS (31 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a pérdidas humanas, Rusia, puede estar rascando el fondo del barril, más si la ofensiva por Jerson tiene éxito y pierde un buen puñado de miles de soldados.. Para continuar la guerra con la única estrategia que conocen, bombas y carne de cañón, van a tener que echar mano de la movilización general. Lo digo porque las tropas de reserva no tienen buena pinta por lo que estoy viendo. Alguno no va a caber en las trincheras.

107 batallón de reserva ruso


----------



## unoquepasa (31 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175257
> 
> 
> veo 4 o 5, no me salen los números si los rusos los han destruido 10 veces
> ...



Los de madera, han destruido los de madera.



- "Dimitri, con este HIMARS destruido llevamos 160".
- "Somos unos cracks, Vladimir. Hemos destruido más de los que ha enviado la OTAN".

Y no sospechaban nada...


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Ago 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Los de madera, han destruido los de madera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sospechan nada porque sueñan con despertar al día siguiente en Lisboa.


----------



## legal (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bla bla bla. Excusas de mal pagador
> 
> Yo y muchos nunca hemos pensado que Ucrania vaya a recobrar los territorios perdidos en 2014.
> 
> ...



La otra opción que tiene Putin es la movilización general. Me temo que es lo que hará, sabe que no sobrevivirá a una derrota en Ucrania, y a partir de ahí "de perdidos al rio".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya hasta el Pentágono dice que Farlopensky está haciendo el ridi en Kherson.  No se podía de saber



por spupuesto te van a contar una ofensiva secreta a un twitter ramdom de un proruso..


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Troleo del Ministerio de Defensa Ucraniano !!! Me parto !!

Corre, conejo, Corre !!!


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



El plan original habría incluido la ciudad de Zaporizhzhia, después del cambio de planes (el cambio se habría producido hace semanas) se limitarán a la zona de Kherson, también que va a ser una operación lenta.


----------



## Visrul (31 Ago 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> En cuanto a pérdidas humanas, Rusia, puede estar rascando el fondo del barril, más si la ofensiva por Jerson tiene éxito y pierde un buen puñado de miles de soldados.. Para continuar la guerra con la única estrategia que conocen, bombas y carne de cañón, van a tener que echar mano de la movilización general. Lo digo porque las tropas de reserva no tienen buena pinta por lo que estoy viendo. Alguno no va a caber en las trincheras.
> 107 batallón de reserva ruso



No jodas, tiene que ser fake...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



no se yo ,es como decir que en lo del yon kippur...los judios no cruzarian el canal de suez en la contra liderada por ariel sharon...puede ser contrainformacion ...


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

En la preparación de la actual contraofensiva ucraniana , EE. UU. instó a Kiev a mantener la operación limitada tanto en sus objetivos como en su geografía para evitar extenderse demasiado y atascarse en múltiples frentes, dijeron a CNN varios funcionarios estadounidenses y occidentales y fuentes ucranianas. .

Esas discusiones involucraron participar en "juegos de guerra" con Kyiv, dijeron las fuentes: ejercicios analíticos que tenían como objetivo ayudar a las fuerzas ucranianas a comprender qué niveles de fuerza necesitarían reunir para tener éxito en diferentes escenarios.
Los ucranianos inicialmente estaban considerando una contraofensiva más amplia , pero redujeron su misión al sur, en la región de Kherson, en las últimas semanas, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses y ucranianos.

Portavoz del Pentágono Brig. El general Pat Ryder le dijo a CNN que "Estados Unidos tiene un diálogo militar a militar de rutina en múltiples niveles con Ucrania. No comentaremos sobre los detalles de esos compromisos. En términos generales, brindamos información a los ucranianos para ayudarlos a las amenazas que enfrentan y defender a su país contra la agresión rusa. En última instancia, los ucranianos están tomando las decisiones finales para sus operaciones".


Los funcionarios dicen que creen que ahora hay una mayor paridad entre los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso. Pero los funcionarios occidentales han dudado en etiquetar la incipiente operación ucraniana, que pareció comenzar el lunes en la provincia sureña de Kherson, como una verdadera "contraofensiva".

El éxito de Ucrania en la recuperación del territorio perdido sigue siendo una pregunta abierta, según le dijeron a CNN fuentes familiarizadas con la última información de inteligencia. Los funcionarios ucranianos ya han dicho que esta ofensiva probablemente será una operación lenta, y que se avecina un clima invernal terriblemente frío y luego un lodo de principios de primavera, los cuales podrían forzar pausas en la lucha.

Aún así, existe un sentimiento claro entre los asesores estadounidenses y occidentales de Ucrania de que el ejército ucraniano está mucho más igualado con Rusia de lo que se creía hace solo unos meses, dijeron varios funcionarios a CNN. Rusia aún mantiene números superiores en mano de obra general y artillería masiva.

Pero las capacidades ucranianas, reforzadas por armas y entrenamiento occidentales sofisticados, han cerrado una brecha importante, dicen los funcionarios, particularmente los Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad, o HIMARS, que Ucrania ha estado utilizando para lanzar ataques detrás de las líneas del frente rusas en los últimos meses.

“Te muestra lo que puede hacer el entrenamiento sostenido y la provisión de armas cuando la fuerza está altamente motivada y es capaz de emplearla”, dijo a CNN un alto funcionario de la OTAN.
Otra fuente militar de EE. UU. lo expresó sin rodeos: Ucrania ha compensado la ventaja de Rusia en el volumen total de fuego con su "competencia".

*Impulso creciente*
Ucrania ha estado señalando públicamente durante meses que tenía la intención de lanzar una gran contraofensiva para recuperar el territorio perdido ante Rusia en la guerra de los seis meses. E incluso antes del lunes, cuando las fuerzas ucranianas comenzaron a aumentar sus disparos de cohetes y misiles de artillería en el frente en el sur de Ucrania, Kyiv había estado interrumpiendo activamente los esfuerzos de reabastecimiento y el mando y control de Rusia en toda la región.

Durante semanas, Ucrania ha utilizado una combinación de partisanos, fuego de largo alcance y fuerzas de operaciones especiales para lanzar una serie de ataques muy por detrás de las líneas rusas, incluso en Crimea, que se han dirigido a centros logísticos y de comando y control en preparación para el ataque. ofensiva del sur.


“No creo que sea posible confirmar aún el alcance de los avances ucranianos, pero ciertamente han afectado la capacidad de Rusia para moverse hacia el norte y el sur a través [del río Dniéper] con sus ataques a los puentes”, dijo el miércoles el alto funcionario de la OTAN. . "Y en términos de perspectivas futuras, señalaría que Ucrania está mucho más cerca de la paridad en el número de tropas en Kherson de lo que ha estado en las últimas semanas" en las provincias del este del país, donde la lucha se ha prolongado durante meses.
Los ataques en Crimea han sido una estrategia particularmente inteligente, dijo un funcionario, porque Rusia ha estado utilizando la península como plataforma de lanzamiento para sus operaciones en el sur de Ucrania.

Rusia también se ha visto obligada a retirar recursos del este "simplemente debido a los informes de que los ucranianos podrían estar yendo más a la ofensiva en el sur", dijo el lunes John Kirby, coordinador de comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional.
"Y entonces tuvieron que agotar ciertas unidades... en ciertas áreas en el este del Donbass, para responder a lo que claramente creían que era una amenaza inminente de una contraofensiva", dijo Kirby.

*Una misión más estrecha*
Fuentes estadounidenses y ucranianas le dijeron a CNN que los planes anteriores para la operación ucraniana eran inicialmente más amplios e involucraban un esfuerzo más ambicioso para recuperar otro territorio perdido por la invasión rusa en los últimos seis meses, incluida la ciudad de Zaporizhzhia, en el sureste.

Pero el lunes, los funcionarios ucranianos parecían concentrados en retomar la región de Kherson.
Un funcionario de la administración le dijo a CNN que, en los últimos meses, Ucrania ha estado pidiendo a Estados Unidos armas específicamente adecuadas para su contraofensiva sur planeada. Estados Unidos cumplió con muchas de esas solicitudes, incluidas municiones, artillería y jabalinas adicionales, en el transcurso de varios paquetes de asistencia presidencial proporcionados a Ucrania en los últimos dos meses, dijo el funcionario.

Los ejercicios de planificación también ayudaron a Estados Unidos a comprender mejor qué tipo de equipo, municiones o inteligencia podría ofrecer que sería más útil para Ucrania. En el transcurso de la guerra, EE. UU. ha proporcionado regularmente a Ucrania asesoramiento militar e inteligencia, junto con miles de millones de dólares en equipos y armamento.

*'Una operación lenta para moler al enemigo'*
Las autoridades dicen que Ucrania ahora parece estar más igualada con las fuerzas rusas no solo por el armamento occidental avanzado que Ucrania ha estado usando de manera efectiva, sino también porque los ucranianos todavía tienen la ventaja en términos de moral, cohesión de unidad, perspicacia táctica y una superioridad. habilidad para improvisar sobre la marcha.

También tienen otra ventaja, dijeron dos funcionarios: una población que está en gran medida horrorizada por la ocupación rusa y dispuesta a participar en ataques partidistas para expulsarlos, como asesinatos y esfuerzos de sabotaje detrás de las líneas enemigas.
Aún así, a pesar de una evaluación más optimista de las capacidades de combate de Ucrania, los funcionarios estadounidenses no están apostando a que Ucrania recuperará con éxito Kherson, todavía.

“No estoy seguro de que esta sea la contraofensiva grande y masiva que la gente podría estar esperando; podría ser un número menor de fuerzas”, advirtió la fuente militar estadounidense. Mucho dependerá de qué tan bien Rusia pueda defender el territorio recién reclamado, dijo la fuente, algo que aún no se le ha pedido que haga en los últimos seis meses.

Un asesor presidencial ucraniano también advirtió que la ofensiva será una "operación lenta para aplastar al enemigo".
“Este proceso no será muy rápido”, dijo Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del Jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, en un comunicado publicado en su cuenta de Telegram el lunes por la noche, “pero terminará con la instalación de la bandera ucraniana. sobre todos los asentamientos de Ucrania".









US war-gamed with Ukraine ahead of counteroffensive and encouraged more limited mission


In the buildup to the current Ukrainian counteroffensive, the US urged Kyiv to keep the operation limited in both its objectives and its geography to avoid getting overextended and bogged down on multiple fronts, multiple US and western officials and Ukrainian sources tell CNN.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ago 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para volar a esa altura...




Los alfas más alfas de Alfalandia


----------



## Visrul (31 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> veo 4 o 5, no me salen los números, los rusos los han destruido 10 veces
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175254
> Adjuntar archivos



Yo la verdad no entiendo que los pongan todos así de juntos. Una de dos, o tienen un total control aereo y no temen ser detectados por satélite (digo yo que alguno les funcionará a los rusos) y recibir un misilazo o es una foto de cuando se los dieron en la frontera, muy lejos de la zona de combate.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no se yo ,es como decir que en lo del yon kippur...los judios no cruzarian el canal de suez en la contra liderada por ariel sharon...puede ser contrainformacion ...



Yo tampoco se como interpretar esa noticia, puede ser verdad y de alguna forma se quiere un avance lento sostenido o puede ser como dice el articulo original que he puesto antes, que intentan desgastar y moler al ejercito ruso, que es algo que venimos hablando desde hace tiempo.

O puede ser una noticia fake para confiar a los rusos.. a saber.

O puede ser que los usanos aun no confian en los ucranianos ni tampoco en la respuesta de los rusos y estan expectantes a la operacion y analizar 

Lo iremos viendo con el paso de las semanas


----------



## Spieluhr (31 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Falta el Coronel Retretes



Por favor, los de la foto mandan algo en lo suyo, evidentemente algunos mucho más que otros. El Korolnik Piotr Banyosk simplemente es un correveydile.

PD: Un puntazo poner a Gerasimov como Keitel.


----------



## Spieluhr (31 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Y que quieres que haga si todos los otaneros españoles sois unos maricones vacunados?, además os gusta que Inglaterra tenga el peñón de Gibraltar, y que haya robado territorio a España cuando construyó su aeropuerto. Sois tan hijos de puta que cuando haya un conflicto con Marruecos apoyado por EEUU, dispararéis contra España. Sois unos putos vendidos a la OTAN de EEUU. Anda maricón vete a chuparsela a Zelensky, puto traidor español, apoyar a los anglosajones que nos están robando territorio. Los anglosajones han tratado de mierda a los españoles e hispanos, mira como esta gentuza trata a los hispanos y negros en EEUU.



Hostia! No me acordaba ya de neutralnal295. Le había pedido que variase un poco su monotema, vamos a ver... "maricones vacunados" (sic) joder, esto es lo mismo de siempre, y qué hay aquí? No jodas, qué poco original, política exterior y tal.

Joder, qué decepción, esperaba algo diferente. Anda chaval, no te repitas tanto e intenta ser creativo.

Aunque tampoco importa mucho, porque lo realmente importante es... Que nos upeas el hilo!!


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2022)

_hoy traes la esvastica mañana traes los tanques a kazajstan_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> _hoy traes la esvastica mañana traes los tanques a kazajstan_



sinonimo de que los rusos viven en su burbuja


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## pep007 (31 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



El control de calidad ruso entre trago y trago es para estar acojonado...!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (31 Ago 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Con tanto maricon en la OTAN de EEUU y Ucrania, es imposible que ganéis la guerra. Estáis todo el puto día con el coito anal.



Entre las vacunas y el mariconeo, te vas al puto ignore.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. planea anunciar ayuda de seguridad adicional a Ucrania en los próximos días



No hay detalles sobre los envíos de armas, pero parece que la contraofensiva de Kherson conducirá a una gran cantidad de paquetes de ayuda militar de Estados Unidos y la OTAN en las próximas semanas.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Los informes de las redes sociales rusas sobre las unidades alrededor de Soledar expresaron su preocupación recientemente sobre cómo las fuerzas ucranianas pueden rotar efectivamente sus fuerzas para reabastecerlas con buenas armas.
La brecha de capacitación y habilidades es muy clara entre los soldados ucranianos y rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

En Putinlandia empiezan a darse cuenta que el ejército UKR es más fuerte cada día. En Soledar, Frente E, los rusos iban a barrer en julio, lo recordáis? Estamos en septiembre y andan lloriqueando porque les atacan en sus posiciones.



Esto se veía venir. Ucrania está rotando a su gente, está llegando personal formado desde la Otan cada día más, con mejores armas, los otros traen a barrigolas de 50 años en sandalias, con 1 semana de entrenamiento. A la larga no va haber color.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Lanzamiento nocturno de HIMARS ucraniano, Óblast de Kherson


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

Las tropas de élite rusas están siendo aplastadas por los ucranianos.
La 3ra Brigada de Guardias Spetsnaz también sufrió pérdidas significativas... Este álbum contiene 76 fotos, algunas de ellas (alrededor de 3) fueron asesinadas en Siria, pero el resto fue liquidado en Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (31 Ago 2022)

*'Reclutas fantasmas': ¿Está Putin formando un ejército de Potemkin para aumentar el número de tropas?*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció el 25 de agosto que el ejército ruso se reforzaría con 137.000 nuevos soldados a medida que avanza la guerra en Ucrania. Pero los analistas dicen que este objetivo parece imposible de lograr para Moscú.


Putin quiere acelerar su ofensiva en Ucrania enviando refuerzos, por una suma de 137.000 soldados adicionales, lo que eleva el total a 1,15 millones de combatientes activos. Este sería el mayor aumento en el personal militar ruso en años, el último impulso de este tipo fue en 2017, cuando Moscú anunció que las filas del ejército habían aumentado con 13.698 nuevos soldados.

La idea parece ser que un mayor número sobre el terreno dará ventaja a las fuerzas rusas, en medio de estancamientos en el este y el sur de Ucrania.

Pero los analistas son escépticos. “Bien, pero como hemos visto una y otra vez en el pasado, esto es más fácil decretar que hacer”, reaccionó en Twitter Mark Galeotti, especialista en Rusia y director de la consultora Mayak Intelligence .

“Lo que el MOD [el ministerio de defensa ruso] realmente quiere y necesita son más profesionales, pero eso significa ofrecer mejores salarios y condiciones, en otras palabras, dinero real”, continuó el hilo de Twitter de Galeotti . "¡Solo puedes ir tan lejos contratando convictos!"

Por lo tanto, es posible que nos dirijamos hacia una mayor potemkinización de las fuerzas armadas, con Moscú emitiendo decretos y el MOD elaborando nuevas organizaciones que cada vez más no coinciden con los números reales en servicio”, continuó Galeotti . “Veremos si esto se pone en práctica y cómo, pero a primera vista, esto suena como un Kremlin lidiando con la impotencia y la falta de ideas adecuadas sobre cómo cambiar la situación en Ucrania”, concluyó .

*'Muy pocas opciones' para Rusia*
Galeotti se refería a las “aldeas Potemkin”, las decoraciones urbanas _trampantojo_ supuestamente construidas en Crimea en el siglo XVIII para ocultar la pobreza de la visita de la emperatriz rusa Catalina la Grande. Aunque esta leyenda histórica ha sido ampliamente refutada desde entonces, la palabra “Potemkin” sigue siendo ampliamente utilizada para describir los esfuerzos por dar una imagen halagadora a una mala situación.

La primera razón por la que los planes de Putin parecen una potemkinización es que se basan en una aritmética defectuosa. El presidente ruso está utilizando los datos oficiales que muestran que el ejército del país tiene poco más de un millón de hombres. “Pero sabemos que tienen mucho menos que eso desde que invadieron Ucrania”, dijo Huseyn Aliyev, experto en la guerra en Ucrania en la Universidad de Glasgow.

“Las estimaciones oscilan entre 250.000 y 300.000 hombres listos para luchar”, continuó Aliyev. “El resto son miembros civiles del ejército que han sido registrados como soldados, o familiares de funcionarios del gobierno cuyos nombres han sido agregados para que puedan recibir salarios militares”.

Entonces, incluso si diera frutos, el plan para traer 137,000 soldados adicionales no llevaría a Rusia a 1,15 millones de hombres. Pero incluso esa cifra de 137.000 parece poco realista.

“Rusia tiene muy pocas opciones para encontrar tantos soldados rápidamente”, dijo Jeff Hawn, especialista en temas militares rusos en el centro de investigación geopolítica estadounidense New Lines Institute.

Moscú envió al frente en Ucrania el flamante 3.er Cuerpo de Ejército el 27 de agosto, pero esto solo ilustró la dificultad de Rusia para reclutar nuevos soldados.

“Es un contingente de reservistas formado hace apenas unos meses”, dijo Aliyev. “Se suponía que iba a incluir unos 18.000 soldados. Pero el Kremlin solo ha logrado motivar a unos 15.000 hombres, a pesar de ofrecer una serie de incentivos”.

*¿Movilización generalizada?*
A los nuevos reclutas se les paga aproximadamente tres veces el salario habitual de los soldados rusos. Anteriormente, había una edad máxima para alistarse de 40 años. Sin embargo, se abolió a fines de mayo para alentar a los hombres mayores a participar en el esfuerzo militar en Ucrania.

El ejército ruso ha tratado de ser lo más creativo posible en los últimos meses mientras intenta aumentar su número y reemplazar a las tropas muertas o heridas en Ucrania. En particular, ha estado dando vueltas en las cárceles de varias ciudades, ofreciendo indultos a los presos con experiencia militar si acceden a ir al frente. “El ejército ruso también trajo mercenarios, reclutó combatientes de Siria y reclutó tropas de las minorías étnicas de los estados de Asia Central [principalmente tayikos y kirguís]”, señaló Hawn.

Todas estas iniciativas sin duda han compensado un poco las pérdidas en el frente, pero esto “sigue siendo en gran medida insuficiente para lograr la meta de 137.000 soldados adicionales”, continuó Hawn.

Estos nuevos reclutas en muchos casos provienen de entornos muy alejados del ejército ruso y, a menudo, no tienen conocimiento de la cultura militar rusa. “Así que no se integran bien en la cadena de mando del ejército”, agregó Hawn. En otras palabras, es un problema tanto de calidad como de cantidad.

“Estos llamados batallones de 'voluntarios' actualmente reciben dos semanas de entrenamiento antes de ser enviados al frente, y eso es totalmente insuficiente”, dijo Aliyev. “Incluso si Moscú logra encontrar 137.000 soldados, el ejército está lejos de tener suficientes oficiales de entrenamiento para garantizar que los nuevos reclutas estén listos para el combate”.

Quizás la solución más obvia sea declarar una movilización militar general. Pero para hacerlo, el Kremlin tendría que reconocer que está involucrado en una guerra en Ucrania, a diferencia de la línea oficial de que se trata simplemente de una “operación militar especial”.

Putin se ha negado hasta ahora a dar este paso, prefiriendo asegurarse de que la propaganda rusa enmarque el conflicto en esa expresión eufemística, porque reconocer que se trata de una guerra “corre el riesgo de crear tensiones sociales en Rusia”, como dijo Aliyev.

*Putin en una 'burbuja'*
Sin embargo, de ninguna manera está garantizado que una movilización general sea suficiente. “El ejército ya está realizando una especie de movilización general a escondidas presionando a los jóvenes para que se alisten; sin embargo, hay muy pocos reclutas”, señaló Aliyev.

“El Kremlin lo sabe y no se arriesgará a imponer una movilización general de la que todos traten de escapar”, prosiguió Aliyev. “Eso sería una gran bofetada para Vladimir Putin”.


De ahí el riesgo de la potemquinización. “El resultado más probable es que cada cuartel tenga objetivos numéricos para los nuevos reclutas, y las fuerzas armadas harán todo lo que esté a su alcance para alcanzarlos, incluso si eso significa inventar reclutas fantasmas”, dijo Hawn. “Su presupuesto dependerá de ello”.

Así que parece que Putin está incitando a sus altos mandos a hacer trampa con las cifras al firmar este decreto. Al mismo tiempo, parece que es especialmente importante que el presidente ruso demuestre que puede aumentar el tamaño de su ejército sin ningún problema.

En primer lugar, con fines de propaganda interna, inflar las cifras “ayudaría a mantener la ilusión de algunos rusos de que existe todo este fervor por ir a luchar a Ucrania”, dijo Aliyev. “También es una forma de mostrarle a Occidente que Moscú está lista para un conflicto prolongado”, agregó. El Kremlin no propondría reclutar y enviar miles de tropas más si quisiera terminar la guerra lo antes posible.

Pero todavía hay otra hipótesis: que Putin se ha distanciado tanto de la realidad que cree que realmente es factible aumentar el tamaño de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania. “Está viviendo en una burbuja tal que bien puede creer que el ejército puede agregar fácilmente 137,000 nuevos soldados”, dijo Hawn.









‘Ghost recruits’: Is Putin raising a Potemkin army to boost troop numbers?


Russian President Vladimir Putin announced on August 25 that the Russian army would be reinforced with 137,000 new soldiers as the war in Ukraine grinds on. But analysts say this goal looks impossible for Moscow to achieve.Putin wants to turbocharge his offensive in Ukraine by pouring in...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## César Borgia (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Un olor desconocido de derrotismo que emana de los canales militantes rusos.




Mi comentario favorito debajo de esta publicación: "Resulta que no pudimos exprimir a sus reservistas débiles y sin entrenamiento, ¿y solo ahora vinieron sus súper profesionales? ¿Y ahora qué?"


----------



## favelados (1 Sep 2022)

Estos son los zapatos que dan a los cadetes en la Academia militar rusa.

Hay tb fotos de la comida en el hilo


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Mortero autopropulsado de gran calibre Tyulpan desnazificando centro de mando ucropiteco en la zona de Jersón.



Menos mal que los risos solo comen gusanos y van con zapatos rotos que si no se nos plantan en Cádiz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Mortero autopropulsado de gran calibre Tyulpan desnazificando centro de mando ucropiteco en la zona de Jersón.
> 
> 
> 
> Menos mal que los risos solo comen gusanos y van con zapatos rotos que si no se nos plantan en Cádiz.



Será que los zapatos buenos los tienen reservados para himbadir Polonia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Fuente tus cojones


----------



## moncton (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En Putinlandia empiezan a darse cuenta que el ejército UKR es más fuerte cada día. En Soledar, Frente E, los rusos iban a barrer en julio, lo recordáis? Estamos en septiembre y andan lloriqueando porque les atacan en sus posiciones.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto se veía venir. Ucrania está rotando a su gente, está llegando personal formado desde la Otan cada día más, con mejores armas, los otros traen a barrigolas de 50 años en sandalias, con 1 semana de entrenamiento. A la larga no va haber color.



Quien nos iba a decir que en una guerra de desgaste los que llevan ventaja son los ucranianos


Menudo palo para el "segundo ejército del mundo"


----------



## ELVR (1 Sep 2022)

Y suerte que gracias a Shoigu los soldados llevan calcetines y no vendas. Si no se pasarían el escaso tiempo de instrucción aprendiendo como colocárselas correctamente.


----------



## terro6666 (1 Sep 2022)

Mira he encontrado una foto tuya y de tus fuentes.

​


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

Buenos días!


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## uberales (1 Sep 2022)

Pregunta rápida, Ucrania ahora mismo industrialmente está a 0, pero tiene centrales nucleares activas. ¿Se puede exportar su electricidad para rebajar factura en la UE? Sé que se ha hablado algo, pero ¿es factible, rápido y seguro? Una conexión con Polonia o Hungría o Eslovaquia o Rumania sería fácil en mi opinión. De la misma manera que les ayudamos militarmente, ellos podrían pasarnos algo de lo que necesitamos en este momento en gran cantidad.


----------



## Chaplin (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, Ucrania ahora mismo industrialmente está a 0, pero tiene centrales nucleares activas. ¿Se puede exportar su electricidad para rebajar factura en la UE? Sé que se ha hablado algo, pero ¿es factible, rápido y seguro? Una conexión con Polonia o Hungría o Eslovaquia o Rumania sería fácil en mi opinión. De la misma manera que les ayudamos militarmente, ellos podrían pasarnos algo de lo que necesitamos en este momento en gran cantidad.



Me parece un plan sin fisuras, pasar a depender de la electricidad en control de Rusia, como la central de zaporitya, que genera el 25 por ciento de la electricidad de ucrania.


----------



## uberales (1 Sep 2022)

Chaplin dijo:


> Me parece un plan sin fisuras, pasar a depender de la electricidad en control de Rusia, como la central de zaporitya, que genera el 25 por ciento de la electricidad de ucrania.



Claro porque no tienen más centrales...


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Sep 2022)

Zaporiya decían que había sido desconectada de la red ucraniana y había pasado a ser gestionada por la empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear.

Con las pérdidas de centrales y recursos debidas a la guerra no se hasta que punto podrían los ucranianos permitirse exportar energía.


----------



## Pat (1 Sep 2022)

Dios Coco; Sigues ignorando lo fundamental:
Ucrania vos esta atacando y vos estáis obligando retroceder; has perdido la iniciativa mientras el ejército de ucrania ha estado profesionalizando y equipando. Hasta el EU ha votado entrenar al ejército Ucrania.

Hala , manda vuestro nuevo y flamante 3r Cuerpo que ha recibido 1 mes de entrenamiento para rellenar los huecos en la frente de esta guerra; Dicho aparte; Rusia forma cuerpos militares para una objetivo en concreta (_eg Tomar Kiev_) , no se que era el objetivo del ejercito 3r Cuerpo, pero si lo va a despedazar para ir rellenando los distintos huecos en el frente de batalla está claro que no va poder cumplir su objetivo fundacional.



Rusia ha perdido la guerra, que ni si quiere se atreve de admitir que es una guerra a pesar de haber perdido mas efectivos humanos y militares que en la guerra de Afganistán.

En cuanto a los resultados de los ataques de Ucrania, no hay prisa y la verdad saldrá, pero hasta el mas tonto ve que el ejercito Ruso de 1 millón de soldados y el segundo mas grande de la tierra esta recibiendo un humillante lección de los manos de Ucrania.

¿Cuánto tiempo va poder aguantar Putin?
¿Que va pasar a Rusia cuando Putin esta dimitido?

Estos son los cuestiones que los Rusos deben estar preguntando y preparándose, porque lo mas probable va ser que Chechenia va intentar crear su propio imperio y Rusia va despedazarse, con vuestros gran amigos los Chinos maniobrándose para levar un gran cacho del actual Rusia.

Vuestra guerra en Ucrania está sentando los bases para la disolución de Rusia como lo conocemos. El Imperio del USSR desvaneció, ahora peligra la integrad de Rusia por intentar recrear el imperio del USSR.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, Ucrania ahora mismo industrialmente está a 0, pero tiene centrales nucleares activas. ¿Se puede exportar su electricidad para rebajar factura en la UE? Sé que se ha hablado algo, pero ¿es factible, rápido y seguro? Una conexión con Polonia o Hungría o Eslovaquia o Rumania sería fácil en mi opinión. De la misma manera que les ayudamos militarmente, ellos podrían pasarnos algo de lo que necesitamos en este momento en gran cantidad.



Si, claro, no te preocupes, todo lo que se pueda robar de Ucrania se robará, no lo dudes.


----------



## uberales (1 Sep 2022)

Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> Si, claro, no te preocupes, todo lo que se pueda robar de Ucrania se robará, no lo dudes.



A eso está Rusia, con el robo de material agrícola, fundición y cosechas.


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

Russian energy boss who criticised Ukraine war dies after falling from sixth-floor window


State-linked media quick to declare death of Ravil Maganov in Moscow as suicide




www.telegraph.co.uk





Giro inesperado de los acontecimientos:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, Ucrania ahora mismo industrialmente está a 0, pero tiene centrales nucleares activas. ¿Se puede exportar su electricidad para rebajar factura en la UE? Sé que se ha hablado algo, pero ¿es factible, rápido y seguro? Una conexión con Polonia o Hungría o Eslovaquia o Rumania sería fácil en mi opinión. De la misma manera que les ayudamos militarmente, ellos podrían pasarnos algo de lo que necesitamos en este momento en gran cantidad.



No para nada..las fábricas de munición.las refinerías y todo lo que sea industrial sigue funcionando...sobretodo las fábricas de armamento y cohetes


----------



## uberales (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada..las fábricas de munición.las refinerías y todo lo que sea industrial sigue funcionando...sobretodo las fábricas de armamento y cohetes



Leí que tenían excedente.


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Russian energy boss who criticised Ukraine war dies after falling from sixth-floor window
> 
> 
> State-linked media quick to declare death of Ravil Maganov in Moscow as suicide
> ...



Entre el tabaco y que se les caen las pieles de plátano por el suelo y no limpian, pues claro, pasan cosas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Leí que tenían excedente.



Y los Stugnas que estaban vendidos a Irak..tuvieron que ser usados aquí..pero munición y demás cohetería siguen fabricando..hasta la refinería de dnipro sigue activa


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Hacia Crimea


----------



## uberales (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y los Stugnas que estaban vendidos a Irak..tuvieron que ser usados aquí..pero munición y demás cohetería siguen fabricando..hasta la refinería de dnipro sigue activa



Eso es bueno. Pero sigo diciendo que leí algo como que tenían un excedente de electricidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Triturando orcos en Izyum


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Eso es bueno. Pero sigo diciendo que leí algo como que tenían un excedente de electricidad.



Están a 62 euros el megavatio.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Se quedan sin motores para los Kamaz


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Wein (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, Ucrania ahora mismo industrialmente está a 0, pero tiene centrales nucleares activas. ¿Se puede exportar su electricidad para rebajar factura en la UE? Sé que se ha hablado algo, pero ¿es factible, rápido y seguro? Una conexión con Polonia o Hungría o Eslovaquia o Rumania sería fácil en mi opinión. De la misma manera que les ayudamos militarmente, ellos podrían pasarnos algo de lo que necesitamos en este momento en gran cantidad.



Es muy poco lo que podría aportar si pudiera. Aunque fueran 2-3 GW es menos del 1% del consumo de la UE

Se supone que el plan que tenían es que produzca hidrogeno, y además con solar principalmente, aunque parezca raro, pero se puede llenar de molinos de segunda mano de la UE que van a ser cambiados. Y se puede hacer rápido si interesa.

Bueno para los escepticos que esperen al menos 2 años a ver como funciona lo del hidrogeno renovable. En 2 años aun no se tienen los permisos y los acuerdos de donde empezar a construir una central nuclear, que tarda luego 7-10 años en empezar a producir, creo que ni en China.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

*Este es el dron que Irán le ha vendido a Rusia... y estos son sus problemas*
*Se habla de un envío total de varios cientos de unidades. Y los primeros ya habrían llegado*

De acuerdo con los últimos datos conocidos, ya habrían llegado a Moscú los primeros drones enviados desde Irán. El objetivo es que sirvan al ejército ruso para enfrentarse a los vehículos ucranianos. Irán, que lleva décadas produciendo este tipo de tecnología, es el único aliado que tiene. Pero el precio, más allá del económico y el vinculados a posibles sanciones, podría ser demasiado oneroso.

Los drones son los* Qods Mohajer-6*, capaces de transportar una carga útil 100 kilos y con recursos de vigilancia multiespectral y hasta cuatro municiones guiadas de precisión. Tiene *una envergadura de 10 metros y una longitud de 5,67 metros*. Su alcance operativo es de 200 km, tiene una velocidad máxima de 200 km/h, una autonomía de 12 horas y puede volar a unos 6000 metros de altitud.

Pese a que es uno de los últimos recursos para Rusia y la experiencia en su producción que tiene Irán, estos drones están dando muchos problemas, según expertos entrevistados por The Washington Post.En las primeras pruebas realizadas por los rusos, los drones experimentaron numerosos fallos en su sistema de navegación y muchas vulnerabilidades. A esto hay que sumarle que hasta la fecha *han sido utilizados en conflictos muy específicos* y poco vinculados a la tecnología, como por los rebeldes hutíes de Yemen. No han tenido que enfrentarse a sofisticados sistemas antiaéreos y de interferencia electrónica como los que se usan en Ucrania.

“Estos drones iraníes no han operado antes en un entorno sofisticado de defensa aérea – explca , dijo Michael Knights, experto militar y de seguridad del Instituto de Washington para la Política del Cercano Oriente – . Lo más cerca que han llegado a eso es ataques hutíes contra Arabia Saudita o contra bases estadounidenses en Irak, y *en general no lo han hecho bien*. Así que no me sorprendería que, en un entorno más intenso como el de Ucrania, tuvieran algunos problemas”.

Estados Unidos lleva desde junio enviando drones a Ucrania, capaces de actuar con precisión contra los objetivos rusos. Así ha sido posible que Ucrania destruyera depósitos de municiones y suministros logísticos rusos muy por detrás de las líneas del frente. Pero la lectura más interesante es que Rusia busque en Irán los drones, sabiendo todos sus fallos. Esto significa que *se estaría quedando sin alternativas tecnológicas y sin microchips* ni herramientas para producir sus propios vehículos.









Este es el dron que Irán le ha vendido a Rusia... y estos son sus problemas


Se habla de un envío total de varios cientos de unidades. Y los primeros ya habrían llegado




www.larazon.es


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

En esta guardería de Chitá (Rusia), a 7 000 kilómetros de Kiev, han dado unos diplomas a Mr. y Miss. Verano 2022 pero se les ha pasado el pequeño detalle de quitar el escudo ucraniano a los diplomas. Cosas que pasan...


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Cifras que da la BBC. Rusia ha perdido más de 900 militares de élite en Ucrania: fuerzas especiales, marines y paracaidistas. Por ejemplo, 151 miembros de las fuerzas especiales del GRU, 20 oficiales del FSB y del FSO... La información completa, aquí. 






Элитные специалисты. Кого именно потеряла российская армия в Украине - BBC News Русская служба


За полгода войны в Украине российская армия потеряла тысячи военнослужащих. Оценки числа погибших сильно разнятся, но важно не только общее количество потерь, а и то, кто именно погиб. Би-би-си удалось установить, что Россия потеряла более 900 элитных специалистов, на подготовку которых ушли...




bbc.global.ssl.fastly.net


----------



## Wein (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> *Este es el dron que Irán le ha vendido a Rusia... y estos son sus problemas*
> *Se habla de un envío total de varios cientos de unidades. Y los primeros ya habrían llegado*
> 
> De acuerdo con los últimos datos conocidos, ya habrían llegado a Moscú los primeros drones enviados desde Irán. El objetivo es que sirvan al ejército ruso para enfrentarse a los vehículos ucranianos. Irán, que lleva décadas produciendo este tipo de tecnología, es el único aliado que tiene. Pero el precio, más allá del económico y el vinculados a posibles sanciones, podría ser demasiado oneroso.
> ...



Bueno lo patético es que sea Iran, sancionado durante décadas, el que tenga que vender armas a una Rusia que se lleva preparando para la guerra lustros. Guerra que iba a vencer a la OTAN. Los prorusos lo decían que en 2020 ya estarían listos, aunque en 2020. 

De todas formas es posible que no sean un fracaso, aunque no va a cambiar el curso de la guerra porque supongo que los chinos colaran también algo para probar.


----------



## moncton (1 Sep 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Bueno lo patético es que sea Iran, sancionado durante décadas, el que tenga que vender armas a una Rusia que se lleva preparando para la guerra lustros. Guerra que iba a vencer a la OTAN. Los prorusos lo decían que en 2020 ya estarían listos, aunque en 2020.
> 
> De todas formas es posible que no sean un fracaso, aunque no va a cambiar el curso de la guerra porque supongo que los chinos colaran también algo para probar.



Joer, ya no me acordaba de los chinos

Que paso con la "alianza estrategica entre naciones amigas"?

parece que al final los chinos ni les compran el gas ni les venden cacharritos


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se quedan sin motores para los Kamaz



Ni los motores de los camiones fabrican. No llegan a final de año.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2022)

El pasillo de la muerte, como decía ayer algun subnormal, parece que ensancha. Y ojo porque sigue siendo fuente pro rusa. Que estos no te dicen la verdad ni queriendo. Hay ruptura y al menos uno de los flancos está siendo asegurado.


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El pasillo de la muerte, como decía ayer algun subnormal, parece que ensancha. Y ojo porque sigue siendo fuente pro rusa. Que estos no te dicen la verdad ni queriendo. Hay ruptura y al menos uno de los flancos está siendo asegurado.



Si es que después del sainete que montaron con lo del hundimiento del Movska (o la isla de las serpientes, o la finta de Kiev), cualquier cosa que venga de esta gente es, como mínimo, para ponerla en cuarentena.

Pero los putinianos siguen tragando y tragando, espero que al menos les aproveche


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2022)

parece que la mini ofensiva tiene un buen timing para que su agotamiento coincida con la rasputisa, lo que se consiga hasta esa fecha y después reponer en una situación defensiva sin dar oportunidad de contraataques


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (1 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que la mini ofensiva tiene un buen timing para que su agotamiento coincida con la rasputisa, lo que se consiga hasta esa fecha y después reponer en una situación defensiva sin dar oportunidad de contraataques



Yo diría que Ucrania está aprendiendo al uso combinado de armas y a que la artillería practique el fuego de cobertura. Son una suerte de maniobras a gran escala.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (1 Sep 2022)

Joder, vaya ridículo de ofensiva Paco Ucraniana.
Otros 3.000 soldados nazis finiquitados.

Debe ir la cosa ya por los 300.000 entre muertos, heridos y huidos.
Y todo eso, sin salir de casa el ejército ruso, en el Donbas y en el Sur de Nueva Rusia.

Menudos maestros los rusos.
Menudos parguelas retrasados los ucros 

Chin chin amigos!!
Por muchas más ofensivas de este tipo!!


----------



## moncton (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



se van a follar a los gamers rusos y chinorris en el call of duty


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (1 Sep 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Joder, vaya ridículo de ofensiva Paco Ucraniana.
> Otros 3.000 soldados nazis finiquitados.
> 
> Debe ir la cosa ya por los 300.000 entre muertos, heridos y huidos.
> ...



Todas las opiniones son bienvenidas, cacho trol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2022)

buen pasillo, una vez rota la primera linea de defensa es más eficaz destrozar lo que queda de ella avanzando por la retaguardia aprovechando la ruptura. partido importante en ese escenario



Manu_alcala dijo:


> El pasillo de la muerte, como decía ayer algun subnormal, parece que ensancha. Y ojo porque sigue siendo fuente pro rusa. Que estos no te dicen la verdad ni queriendo. Hay ruptura y al menos uno de los flancos está siendo asegurado.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2022)

Volvemos a releer los partes del ISW. Recomendable. Me quedo con la primera frase de uno de los parrafos del informe del 31 de Agosto. Va para aquellos dicen que esto de Kherson ya ha fracasado. Sólo el tiempo dirá como trascurre esta batalla, pero aún así yo tengo mucha fe en el ejercito ucraniano, han demostrado sobradamente capacitación, motivación y ganas de pelear.

*Military operations on the scale of this counteroffensive do not succeed or fail in a day or a week.*_ Ukrainian officials have long acknowledged that they do not have the sheer mass of mechanized forces that would have been needed to conduct a blitzkrieg-like drive to destroy the Russian defenses in Kherson Oblast or anywhere. They have instead been setting conditions for months by attacking and disrupting Russian ground lines of communication (GLOCs), Russian command and control, and Russian logistics systems throughout southwestern occupied Ukraine. The timing of the start of the counteroffensive is consistent with the observed degradation of Russian capabilities in western Kherson Oblast balanced against the need to start liberating occupied Ukrainian lands and people as soon as possible. There is no reason to suspect that the timing has been materially influenced by inappropriate considerations or tensions. Counteroffensive operations now underway will very likely unfold over the coming weeks and possibly months as Ukrainian forces take advantage of the conditions they have set to defeat particular sectors of the line they have identified as vulnerable while working to retake their cities and towns without destroying them in the process. _





__





Institute for the Study of War


Ukrainians and the West should not fall for Russian information operations portraying the Ukrainian counteroffensive in Kherson Oblast as having failed almost instantly or that depict Ukraine as a helpless puppet of Western masters for launching it at




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175257
> 
> 
> veo 4 o 5, no me salen los números, los rusos los han destruido 10 veces
> ...



Sí que los han destruido y hecho público cuando manifestaron no explicarse cómo seguían bombardeándoles con Himars.
La mala noticia es que habían destruido un montón de Himars de palo, maquetas de madera.
La peor noticia es que los ruskis casi se quedan sin sus carísimos e irremplazables misiles de "alta precisión", me refiero a los que bombardean parques infantiles y supermercados con precisión de mierda.
HDLGP...


----------



## volador (1 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



20 proyectiles, se ve qué van sobrados aunque en mi opinión no es el mejor método


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Este es el dron que Irán le ha vendido a Rusia... y estos son sus problemas



Aquí se puede ver la realidad, mientras el mamapollato checheno cacarea que a Rusia, Nicaragua o Irán el armamento le cuesta mucho menos, que lo hacen mejor y a la mitad de su valor, o menos.
Son muy retardados.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En la preparación de la actual contraofensiva ucraniana , EE. UU. instó a Kiev a mantener la operación limitada tanto en sus objetivos como en su geografía para evitar extenderse demasiado y atascarse en múltiples frentes, dijeron a CNN varios funcionarios estadounidenses y occidentales y fuentes ucranianas. .
> 
> Esas discusiones involucraron participar en "juegos de guerra" con Kyiv, dijeron las fuentes: ejercicios analíticos que tenían como objetivo ayudar a las fuerzas ucranianas a comprender qué niveles de fuerza necesitarían reunir para tener éxito en diferentes escenarios.
> Los ucranianos inicialmente estaban considerando una contraofensiva más amplia , pero redujeron su misión al sur, en la región de Kherson, en las últimas semanas, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses y ucranianos.
> ...



Eso se llama "El síndrome de la atmósfera irrespirable"
Donde con sólo salir a la calle hay que hacerlo en grupo, armados, con falta de recursos (sin vodka) y en alerta permanente.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (1 Sep 2022)

¿Qué derecho? Porque Putin no estuviese en el ajo no anula que Rusia reconociese la independencia plena de las repúblicas. No son precisamente Gibraltar.


----------



## moncton (1 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Los Bayraktar esos se van a poner las botas


----------



## César Borgia (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Las tropas de élite rusas están siendo aplastadas por los ucranianos.
> La 3ra Brigada de Guardias Spetsnaz también sufrió pérdidas significativas... Este álbum contiene 76 fotos, algunas de ellas (alrededor de 3) fueron asesinadas en Siria, pero el resto fue liquidado en Ucrania.



Estoy compungidísimo!


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



A que parece fácil?
Spoiler: NO!


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Algunos ucros heridos en el ataque suicida a Jetsón reciben primeros auxilios de los rusos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Taiwán derriba un dron chino por primera vez


El ministerio de Defensa taiwanés denuncia que catorce aviones de combate chinos han sobrepasado la línea mediana del Estrecho de Taiwán




www.larazon.es


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia ha perdido la guerra, que ni si quiere se atreve de admitir que es una guerra a pesar de haber perdido mas efectivos humanos y militares que en la guerra de Afganistán.



Tu estas comparando una ayua a un Afganistan atacado por una guerrilla de fanaticos financiados por los EEUU, a luchar con Ucrania ( que tenia el mismo ejercito que los ruos puesto que es la parte occidental de la URSS ) apoyada por todo occidente abiertamente. Mira los datos de los 2 paises ...y deja de decir a los demas qeu no entienden nada.




> En cuanto a los resultados de los ataques de Ucrania, no hay prisa y la verdad saldrá, pero hasta el mas tonto ve que el ejercito Ruso de 1 millón de soldados y el segundo mas grande de la tierra esta recibiendo un humillante lección de los manos de Ucrania.



Jajaj es un ejercito ruso de 100.000 soldados, apoyados por 50.000 ex-ucranianos en su guerra civil. El dia que Putin meta 1.000.000 ya vermos que pasa con el frente.



> ¿Cuánto tiempo va poder aguantar Putin?
> ¿Que va pasar a Rusia cuando Putin esta dimitido?



Haciendo el confraternizador, vendiendo gas a Europa, permitiendo inspecciones y racaneando fuerzas ? Pues no se, lo mismo poco. Hay dos opociones y las dos malas para occidente.

1.- Putin deja de jugar a la diplomacia y abre la mano.
2.- Los militares se cansan de tonterias y abran la mano ellos mismos.

SI crees que existe la opción, ohhhh sale un pro-occidental del armario y le ponemos al mando el que no entiende como va aquello me temo que eres tu.



> Estos son los cuestiones que los Rusos deben estar preguntando y preparándose, porque lo mas probable va ser que Chechenia va intentar crear su propio imperio y Rusia va despedazarse, con vuestros gran amigos los Chinos maniobrándose para levar un gran cacho del actual Rusia.
> 
> Vuestra guerra en Ucrania está sentando los bases para la disolución de Rusia como lo conocemos. El Imperio del USSR desvaneció, ahora peligra la integrad de Rusia por intentar recrear el imperio del USSR.



Los ruoss ya no se preguntan nada, SABEN que occidente los timo para hacer caer la URSS con la complicidad de su cupula, y que no hay sitios para ellos aquí , sean comunsta, budistas o capitalistas salvajes. Así que tienen claro que cualquier cosa que no sea ser duros los llevara a la desintegración , la humillación y las tercermundialización.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tu estas comparando una ayua a un Afganistan atacado por una guerrilla de fanaticos financiados por los EEUU, a luchar con Ucrania ( que tenia el mismo ejercito que los ruos puesto que es la parte occidental de la URSS ) apoyada por todo occidente abiertamente. Mira los datos de los 2 paises ...y deja de decir a los demas qeu no entienden nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si un millón...y por supuesto Rusia tendrá un millón de uniformes.q millón de cascos..6 millones de cargadores.1 millón de aks..
Y comida y vodka..


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Algunos restos del ataque suicida ucropiteco.


----------



## XicoRaro (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Algunos restos del ataque suicida ucropiteco.



Si es que todo material de origen Ruso es puta basura. Una pena que los Ucros necesiten tiempo para aprender a usar armas del siglo XXI.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Si es que todo material de origen Ruso es puta basura. Una pena que los Ucros necesiten tiempo para aprender a usar armas del siglo XXI.



Lobque tú digas pero el resultado es lo que cuenta. Ucrania rusa y desnazificada sin que los tontánicos puedan evitarlo.


----------



## fel_com (1 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Si es que todo material de origen Ruso es puta basura. Una pena que los Ucros necesiten tiempo para aprender a usar armas del siglo XXI.



De esas imagenes Como se llega a la conclusion de que es polaco tripulado por ukr?


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si un millón...y por supuesto Rusia tendrá un millón de uniformes.q millón de cascos..6 millones de cargadores.1 millón de aks..
> Y comida y vodka..



O 10.000.000 el tema es cuantos combaten.

Los rusos estan luchando con unos 100.000 hombres, y con el pais sin movilizar. Para ellos es simplemente una operación menor. Veremos si la cosa sigue así , o pisan el acelerador.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (1 Sep 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ni los motores de los camiones fabrican. No llegan a final de año.



Pero tienen tanto que gas de sobra que lo tienen que quemar.


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El pasillo de la muerte, como decía ayer algun subnormal, parece que ensancha. Y ojo porque sigue siendo fuente pro rusa. Que estos no te dicen la verdad ni queriendo. Hay ruptura y al menos uno de los flancos está siendo asegurado.



No hace falta ser Mariscal, para ver que meter ahí la tropa puede acabar realmente mal. Más teniendo en cuenta que cuando quieran los rusos pueden meter la aviación o los helicopteros en masa.

Veremos como acaba. Yo a puesto a que jodidamente para los atacantes.


----------



## XicoRaro (1 Sep 2022)

fel_com dijo:


> De esas imagenes Como se llega a la conclusion de que es polaco tripulado por ukr?



Pregúntale a Vilux. Es él quien los afirma.


----------



## Scout.308 (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tu estas comparando una ayua a un Afganistan atacado por una guerrilla de fanaticos financiados por los EEUU, a luchar con Ucrania ( que tenia el mismo ejercito que los ruos puesto que es la parte occidental de la URSS ) apoyada por todo occidente abiertamente. Mira los datos de los 2 paises ...y deja de decir a los demas qeu no entienden nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los putincellos estáis mal de la puta cabeza 
Tiene cojones que llames "confraternización" a una agresión genocida. Y tranquilo, los rusos ya han sido llevados a la humillación y la tercermundialización, pero no por parte de Occidente, si no por parte de sus propias élites.


----------



## ELVR (1 Sep 2022)

Listado de gente que molestaba al Kremlin y han sido envenenados:

Anna Politkovskaya
Vladimir Kara Murza (2 veces)
Petr Verzilov
Alexander Litvinenko
Sergei Skripal
Alexander Perepilichny
Yuri Shchekochikhin
Emilian Gebrev
Viktor Yushchenko
Alexey Navalny

Pro Kremlin envenenados:
...


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Los putincellos estáis mal de la puta cabeza
> Tiene cojones que llames "confraternización" a una agresión genocida. Y tranquilo, los rusos ya han sido llevados a la humillación y la tercermundialización, pero no por parte de Occidente, si no por parte de sus propias élites.



Lo que si solemos ser es menos insultones. Parece que para ser tan "democratas" no entendeis que otra gente tenga otras ideas.

Putin esta confraternizando con Europa desde el primer dia. Si hubiera cortado el gas hace 6 meses Alemania no estaría envianaod armas. Es más la planificación inicial de la operación ( que le fallo ) estaba pensada en la negociación no en el cambio de regimen. Que es la opción que siempre toman los anglos. Incluso ahora cree que puede llegar a un acuerdo...y no va a ser así los anlgo no negocian es a muerte. Ya se dara cuenta supongo.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

Dos orcos menos. Estaban de copetines en un bar, entró otro orco borracho y les dió pase a retiro con su AK47.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)

El gas bajando y el Putin Llorando

Precio Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 hoy | Cotización Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 - Investing.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> O 10.000.000 el tema es cuantos combaten.
> 
> Los rusos estan luchando con unos 100.000 hombres, y con el pais sin movilizar. Para ellos es simplemente una operación menor. Veremos si la cosa sigue así , o pisan el acelerador.



La fuerza invasora fueron 180000


----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)

Tabaco en el frente de kerson


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hace falta ser Mariscal, para ver que meter ahí la tropa puede acabar realmente mal. Más teniendo en cuenta que cuando quieran los rusos pueden meter la aviación o los helicopteros en masa.
> 
> Veremos como acaba. Yo a puesto a que jodidamente para los atacantes.



Pues no..los rusos no se atreven a pasar..los buks móviles hacen daño .


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

Putin está muuuu atareado.










Putin to snub Gorbachev funeral due to work schedule


Russian president lays wreath at hospital where Soviet leader died but will not attend service, Kremlin says




www.theguardian.com






"
*Vladimir Putin no acudirá al funeral de Mijaíl Gorbachov , el último líder de la Unión Soviética, ha dicho el Kremlin, en lo que será visto como un desaire extraordinario* por parte del presidente ruso.

Gorbachov, quien murió el martes a los 91 años , tampoco recibirá un funeral de estado oficial, indicó un portavoz del Kremlin, lo que lo convierte en el primer líder desde Nikita Khrushchev en no recibir ese honor.



El vocero, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que las restricciones de agenda significaban que Putin no asistiría a una ceremonia pública de despedida en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Moscú, ni al funeral en el cementerio de Novodevichy el sábado. “*Desafortunadamente, el horario de trabajo del presidente no se lo permitirá*”, dijo Peskov.


----------



## ELVR (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dos orcos menos. Estaban de copetines en un bar, entró otro orco borracho y les dió pase a retiro con su AK47.



Ojo, arriba pone _soldier,_ pero abajo pone _contractor_:

Y sólo me sé de una compañía de contratistas allí: los Wagner.


----------



## XicoRaro (1 Sep 2022)

Vaya. Si críticas al Gremlin parece que te ponen a practicar balconing hospitalario. Todo muy orco. La puta Horda ni disimula.










El presidente la petrolera rusa más importante aparece muerto


El presidente de la petrolera rusa Lukoil, la más importante del país, ha muerto este jueves al caer por una ventana del Hospital Clínico Central de Moscú



www.rtve.es


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Es muy poco lo que podría aportar si pudiera. Aunque fueran 2-3 *GW/h* es menos del 1% del consumo de la UE
> 
> Se supone que el plan que tenían es que produzca hidrogeno, y además con solar principalmente, aunque parezca raro, pero se puede llenar de molinos de segunda mano de la UE que van a ser cambiados. Y se puede hacer rápido si interesa.
> 
> Bueno para los escepticos que esperen al menos 2 años a ver como funciona lo del hidrogeno renovable. En 2 años aun no se tienen los permisos y los acuerdos de donde empezar a construir una central nuclear, que tarda luego 7-10 años en empezar a producir, creo que ni en China.



A qué velocidad van los GW?


----------



## Karamba (1 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Ojo, arriba pone _soldier,_ pero abajo pone _contractor_:
> 
> Y sólo me sé de una compañía de contratistas allí: los Wagner.



Aviso..... sin tener mucha idea......
Creo que NO necesariamente tiene que ser un Wagner. Al menos en las entrevistas de prisioneros de guerra ruskies, Zolkin habla con naturalidad de contractors (un montón de ellos los son, la mayoría chavalillos). Creo que se refiere a los que van a la guerra mediante contrato, por un año, año y medio, o lo que sea. Pero este contrato es con el ejército, no con una compañía de mercenarios tipo Wagner.


----------



## Karamba (1 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A qué velocidad van los GW?


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

¿Rusos mintiendo? ¿44 Himars destruidos?


----------



## Ladrillofobo (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Rusos mintiendo? ¿44 Himars destruidos?



La legendaria contabilidad creativa Rusa!!

Jejeje cualquiera le dice al Kan que no hemos visto un HIMARS ni en pintura, que solo vemos caer los misiles y que "la guerra no va bien", Dimitri si piden informe de guerra diles que hemos destruido otros 2 HIMARS, y que lo del polvorin fue un soldado fumando!!, que no me quiero caer por una venta!! .


----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)

Bueno, en 15 dias la guerra se acaba, lo dice Putin el cual vive en los Mundos de Putin


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Joder, vaya ridículo de ofensiva Paco Ucraniana.
> Otros 3.000 soldados nazis finiquitados.
> 
> Debe ir la cosa ya por los 300.000 entre muertos, heridos y huidos.
> ...



Uff, que comentario más patético. Pero no eras tú el que se descojonaba de que algunos hablaban de 400.000 bajas rusas?

En este hilo pedimos un poquito más de nivel. Me imagino que en el Leroy no darás esa imagen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Bueno, en 15 dias la guerra se acaba, lo dice Putin el cual vive en los Mundos de Putin



2SEMANAS MAS


----------



## Visrul (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que si solemos ser es menos insultones. Parece que para ser tan "democratas" no entendeis que otra gente tenga otras ideas.



Hombreeee!!!, en eso permítame que discrepe abiertamente  . De hecho en unos pocos mensajes enteriores al suyo varios prorrusos han usado términos como _ukropitecos_ (término abiertamente racista), _tontánicos_, etc. y otros más típicos del español coloquial (no incluyo tampoco los sexuales de otro forero prorruso que solo usa de ese tipo  ).
Que usted sea bastante educado y plantee sus ideas y podamos debatirlas no significa que el 90 % de sus correligionarios sean así.
Dicho eso por parte de los proucranianos también se estilan insultos peyorativos y racistas, lo cual es una pena y estropea un poco el foro. Sí le puedo asegurar que en éste hilo en concreto han sidos los prorrusos los que empezaron fuertemente con ello. En otros no sé.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

fel_com dijo:


> De esas imagenes Como se llega a la conclusion de que es polaco tripulado por ukr?



Cuando Polonia entrega tanques a Ucrania porque los de esta ya no existen, lo normal es que en la operación suicida ucropiteca usen tanques zimbawenses con tripulaciones esquimales.


----------



## hyugaa (1 Sep 2022)

Bueno menuda carniceria de de kherson

Los otanistas seguis montando vuestras peliculas ?


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un BMP 1 o 2, no un tanque. De estos les deberían quedar algunos de la epoca sovietica. Aun asi es un buen documento, aunque el piloto del dron podria ahorrarse los planos de los tripulantes muertos por respeto.



No, es un T-72. Los BMP no llevan armadura reactiva y la torreta tiene un diámetro mucho menor.

Los planos tomadps por el piloto no iban destinados al gran público, obviamente, sino a la misión. Quéjate a quien lo haya difundido.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Algunos restos del ataque suicida ucropiteco.



Ratas alrededor de un cadáver desnudo o calcinado y sin brazos


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Ratas alrededor de un cadáver desnudo o calcinado y sin brazos



Son pájaros, pero qué más da.


----------



## ELVR (1 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Bueno, en 15 dias la guerra se acaba, lo dice Putin el cual vive en los Mundos de Putin



Gracias por avisar con antelación, colega Vlad.


----------



## legal (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



La enésima prueba de que en esta guerra los rusos mienten por sistema.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (1 Sep 2022)

legal dijo:


> La enésima prueba de que en esta guerra los rusos mienten por sistema.



La enésima prueba de que los rusos son los tontos del pueblo, ni se sabe ya las cagadas y rusos que han muerto por publicar fotos que no tocan o cosas así. Da la sensación de que en ese país solo hay caos y descontrol, ellos mismos son su peor enemigo.

El España tenemos los chistes de los leperos, Esto es un lepero ...

En Alemania tiene chistes de Polacos, Va un Polaco y ...

En breve en toda Europa chistes de Rusos, Va un ruso con su T72 y ...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un BMP 1 o 2, no un tanque. De estos les deberían quedar algunos de la epoca sovietica. Aun asi es un buen documento, aunque el piloto del dron podria ahorrarse los planos de los tripulantes muertos por respeto.



Sí, eso del vídeo son los restos de un T-72, lo que no se es de dónde sacan que es polaco 


TB-2 en acción:


----------



## Gotthard (1 Sep 2022)

@Lma0Zedong @Vilux

Teneis razon, error mio de apreciacion, me parecio que el cilindro a la derecha del tanque era el cañon de un BMP, pero viendo el diametro de la abertura de la torreta y lo que decis, si, es un T-72. Voy a ponerme el cilicio un rato.


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

Himars Time!!


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2022)

Y este es el estado de uno de los puentes por los que el segundo mejor ejercito del mundo tiene que reforzar y aprovisionar a las tropas que estan defendiendo Kherson. Al ritmo al que estos descerebrados gastan munición, vamos a ver cositas muy chulas las proximas semanas.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Rusos mintiendo? ¿44 Himars destruidos?



O miente la OTAN a la baja, porqoe 20 himars que dicen que entregaron es una puta mierda.


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)

> En algún lugar en la dirección de Kurakhovsky, un grupo de invasores rusos tomó la única decisión correcta y se rindió, levantando una bandera blanca. gran flashmob


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Rusos mintiendo? ¿44 Himars destruidos?



La famosa multiplicación de los HIMARS y los peces, conocida desde tiempos bíblicos... es simplemente penoso lo que tragan los proputines, menudas tragaderas...


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Bueno menuda carniceria de de kherson
> 
> Los otanistas seguis montando vuestras peliculas ?



Ya son mas de cuatro batallones completos destruidos, de unidades ucranianas de elite, entrenadas por los mejores instructores britanicos y norteamericanos...

PD- Las perdidas materiales tambien las han notado los zelenskyanos, estan enviando tropas y material de la guarnicion de Odessa a Krivoi Rog.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya son mas de cuatro batallones completos destruidos, de unidades ucranianas de elite, entrenadas por los mejores instructores britanicos y norteamericanos...
> 
> PD- Las perdidas materiales tambien las han notado los zelenskyanos, estan enviando tropas y material de la guarnicion de Odessa a Krivoi Rog.



Y la fuente fiable de esa información es... No me lo digas, el ejército ruso... es para haceroslo mirar...


----------



## hyugaa (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya son mas de cuatro batallones completos destruidos, de unidades ucranianas de elite, entrenadas por los mejores instructores britanicos y norteamericanos...
> 
> PD- Las perdidas materiales tambien las han notado los zelenskyanos, estan enviando tropas y material de la guarnicion de Odessa a Krivoi Rog.



El desgaste de Ucrania y de la Otan está cerca, los rusos lo saben.

La moral y la carniceria en las tropas de Ucrania no seran compensadas por el envio de material de la otan

Odessa ya no sera Ucrania aqui a poco


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> El desgaste de Ucrania y de la Otan está cerca, los rusos lo saben.
> 
> La moral y la carniceria en las tropas de Ucrania no seran compensadas por el envio de material de la otan
> 
> Odessa ya no sera Ucrania aqui a poco


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Himars Time!!



no hay demasiados depósitos de municiones? los deben haber dispersado, resulta raro


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no hay demasiados depósitos de municiones? los deben haber dispersado, resulta raro



Precistamente al dispersarlos hay más. Por otra parte los depositos explotan y lanzan munición, eso parece un incendio comun. Es una zona industrializada , eso no es el 3º mundo. Hay industrias y depositos de todo tipo de material inflamable o toxico da 10km. 

Otra parte de los videos son simplemente repetidos, o de zonas a 1000 km del frente, accidentes puros y duros. Algunos se ha visto qeu ni eran en Rusia.


----------



## McNulty (1 Sep 2022)

Empieza a ser un secreto a voces entre las élites occidentales, que Ukrania perderá todo el territorio ocupado hasta la fecha por los rusos, lo que falta aún por determinar es cuanto más:

_French Permanent Representative to the UN Nicolas de Riviere: “I am a little skeptical that Ukraine will be able to return the lost territories. I would be surprised if Ukraine could drive Russians out of Donbass or drive them out of Crimea.”_


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si .pero hay que reactivarlos...ponerles a punto ..ponerlos en un tren..tener munición..y tripulantes...



pues no creas, que aquí dicen que igual sí que tienen chicha pa rato



However, we can not expect Russia to run critically low on tanks anytime soon.

Despite heavy losses, Russia still has enough machines to continue waging its war for years.



otra cosa es que, efectivamente, sean funcionales y tengan tanquistas con cierta experiencia y habilidad (digo yo que no es como conducir un lada eso, pero igual tampoco es tan difícil)

las cifras:

At the beginning of its full-scale invasion in Feb., Russia had around *3,330 operational tanks* (2,840 with the ground forces, 330 with its naval infantry, and 160 with its airborne forces), according to the Military Balance 2021 database.

The database includes all tank types currently employed by Russia’s military, notably T-72s, T-80s, and T-90s, and their modifications.

According to Oryx, an online investigative project documenting equipment losses in Russia’s war, Russia has lost at least 994 tanks as of Sept. 1.

lo que pasa que oryx no cubre todo, solo lo documentado, y solo si están totalmente destruidos (si son capturados no salen en la foto de oryx), así que la cifra de pérdidas se acerca más a los 1300 (los ucros dan 1900, así que entre medias andará la cosa), que no deja de ser un 40%-50% del copón

para ponerlo en contexto un poco
The estimated total Russian loss of 1,300 machines in Ukraine roughly corresponds to 14 full-fledged armored brigades or 42 battalion tactical groups (BTGs). This amounts to more tank fleets than the U.K., France, Germany, and Italy combined. 

se estimaba que rusia tendría 170-190 btg en total, mandaron 120 aprox a ucrania, y según el artículo, se han fundido 42
son muchos, pero quedan 80, en ucrania, y otros 50-70 más en reserva o pordondesea

eso sin tocar la chatarra no-operacional, pero que podría ponerse a punto o algo así

The database’s 2016 publication also indicates that Russia has roughly 2,800 Cold War legacy T-55s (the first tank type to feature a nuclear warfare protection system in the 1950s) in storage, as well as 2,500 T-62s and 2,000 T-64s. 
(fijo que todos oxidados, pero... entre los 2800 t-55 lo mismo te salen 200 que chutan lo bastante como para mandarlos al frente)



In all, Russia has at least 2,000 potentially restorable tanks, meaning it will not run out during its war in Ukraine – even if it has to roll back its relics from the early 1960s. 

But Russia also has alternative sources*: Belarusian dictator Alexander Lukashenko’s regime possesses over 500 modernized T-72 tanks.*
fijo que le hacen un leasing al putin por unos rublos de nada


----------



## duncan (1 Sep 2022)

Putinejos abstenerse:


----------



## El Promotor (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Otra parte de *los videos son simplemente repetidos, o de zonas a 1000 km del frente, accidentes puros y duros. Algunos se ha visto que ni eran en Rusia*.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues no creas, que aquí dicen que igual sí que tienen chicha pa rato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa está clara, si al final con cualquier cohete que cuesta cuatro perras te vuelan un tanque que cuesta una millonada, pues te da un poco igual que el tanque no cueste la millonada, al final el valor del tanque es que lleva un cañón y pisa soldados, lo demás, pues poca cosa si el otro bando tiene javelins y similares en abundancia.

Al final si vuelven a sacar los T34, mientras la chapa siga parando un 7,62, les van a hacer la misma función y no hace falta enseñar a los suicidas que lo conduzcan mucha informática y otras historias para que manejen una nave espacial... así que en cuatro días tienes una tripulación de tanques lista para ser asada en sus propios jugos pero que mas o menos sabe lo que se hace porque no hay mucho más que hacer con el tanque salvo usarlo de parapeto para la infantería y pegar pepinazos a las posiciones donde se esconde la infantería.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Hasta los paquis pasan de rusos...



Ja ja ja Sí.


Algunos rusos rindiéndose a los ucras enarbolando bandera blanca.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (1 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


>



Era un cigarro.


----------



## terro6666 (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya son mas de cuatro batallones completos destruidos, de unidades ucranianas de elite, entrenadas por los mejores instructores britanicos y norteamericanos...
> 
> PD- Las perdidas materiales tambien las han notado los zelenskyanos, estan enviando tropas y material de la guarnicion de Odessa a Krivoi Rog.



Tu y tu fuente


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


>



¿ que tal promotroll ? 

Te veo perdido por aquí , jaja tu sigue en los hilos del corazon pepero que es lo tuyo.


----------



## hyugaa (1 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176345



Ya casi 30% del territorio Ucrania no volveran a ver ni en 300 años


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Tan joven, tan borracho y tan engañado...
Qué lástima, Dios mío!


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Empieza a ser un secreto a voces entre las élites occidentales, que Ukrania perderá todo el territorio ocupado hasta la fecha por los rusos, lo que falta aún por determinar es cuanto más:
> 
> _French Permanent Representative to the UN Nicolas de Riviere: “I am a little skeptical that Ukraine will be able to return the lost territories. I would be surprised if Ukraine could drive Russians out of Donbass or drive them out of Crimea.”_



Otra mongolada de estas y te vas al ignore. Ok?


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Lances de guerra:
Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.


----------



## hyugaa (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lances de guerra:
> Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.



Lo que me estraña es que todavia no hubo golpe de estado con EL PIANISTA QUE JUEGA CON SU POLLA


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Yo no sé cuanta paciencia tenéis aquí, yo los mando al ignore al primer mensaje gilipollesco.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Russian energy boss who criticised Ukraine war dies after falling from sixth-floor window
> 
> 
> State-linked media quick to declare death of Ravil Maganov in Moscow as suicide
> ...



Las ventanas de las habitaciones de los hospitales están selladas, se ve que no cayeron en el detalle y ahora han cambiado de opinión, ya no sé si lo ha atropellado un camión o le cayó un meteorito.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Leí que tenían excedente.



Ucrania estaba exportando energía eléctrica pero con lo de los rusos ocupando la nuclear de Zaporozhie supongo se habrá reducido, pues está desconectada del sistema. Mi opinión es que creo ha sido lo mejor pues podrían influir en la red general de distribución con variaciones en la frecuencia (QRG) y crear un CERO dejando sin servicio a toda la nación pues la guerra es la guerra.


----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Lo que me estraña es que todavia no hubo golpe de estado con EL PIANISTA QUE JUEGA CON SU POLLA



me suena a fake


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lances de guerra:
> Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.



no me CREO que unos helicopteros se pasen dando vueltas por un rio asi tan panchos...mas habiendo MANPADSy iglas ,suena a fake


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lances de guerra:
> Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.



Imposible! Los rusos ya no vuelan, tontánicos dixunt.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no me CREO que unos helicopteros se pasen dando vueltas por un rio asi tan panchos...mas habiendo MANPADSy iglas ,suena a fake



En ucropia hay 5 manpads por metro cuadrado, buen hombre. Con eso ya anulan toda superioridad aérea.


----------



## McNulty (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Otra mongolada de estas y te vas al ignore. Ok?



Jajaja pero si son frases textuales . No te me pongas nervioso juden.


----------



## Wein (1 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A qué velocidad van los GW?



Aunque haya tenido el error. Sería igualmente el 1% del consumo de la UE


----------



## César Borgia (1 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Russian energy boss who criticised Ukraine war dies after falling from sixth-floor window
> 
> 
> State-linked media quick to declare death of Ravil Maganov in Moscow as suicide
> ...



Que hagan como en el periódico EL CASO, que cuando no querían decir de que había muerto alguien porque era muy famoso o del antiguo régimen , aunque lo hubiesen apuñalado siempre decían "murió porqué se le paró el corazón"........esa no falla....


----------



## Pat (1 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Vaya. Si críticas al Gremlin parece que te ponen a practicar balconing hospitalario. Todo muy orco. La puta Horda ni disimula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No creo que lo asesinaron de forma tan brutalmente y de forma tan visible por haber hablado contra Putin hace 5 meses.
Apostare que lo mataron de forma tan “Publica” porque estaba haciendo algo gordo; como financiar un golpe de estado para deshacerse de Putin…. Por esto no murió envenenado, voló por la ventana para espantar otros conspiradores.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Imposible! Los rusos ya no vuelan, tontánicos dixunt.



Qué dices, imbécil? 
Te recuerdo que este es un hilo serio,


----------



## Visrul (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dos orcos menos. Estaban de copetines en un bar, entró otro orco borracho y les dió pase a retiro con su AK47.



Esto de lo de los soldados borrachos que matan a compañeros (y ya van varios casos, en ambos bandos incluso, pero principalmente en el ruso) a mi desde la barra del bar me parece cuando menos muy extraño. Un caso o dos pase, pero varios desde hace semanas... 
Yo creo que mas bien parecen venganzas entre compañeros o de soldados hacia superiores. Vamos, que eso de que te puteen teniendo acceso a armas muy facilmente... puede ser muy malo para la salud.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Qué dices, imbécil?
> Te recuerdo que este es un hilo serio,



Pues parece el hilo del humor tontánico, negacionistas de la realidad en pleno delirium tremens borrelliano.


----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)

Los tb2 fantasmas esos que no existen reventando chatarra rusa en jerson


----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Visrul (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


>



Éste vídeo en concreto y alguno más ucraniano, la verdad me parecen un poco fake. Lo digo porque resulta que el dron se acerca casi hasta abajo de todo, no se aprecia que haya nadie en el tanque (ningún movimiento en el interior) durante un tiempo digamos largo, el tanque totalmente parado y luego encima cuando cae la granada de repente cortan el vídeo y lo editan de nuevo desde lejos y en llamas.
Tiene toda la pinta de que el tanque parecía estar abandonado (digo abandonado porque si fuese capturado me parecería un desperdicio incendiarlo si los rusos se lo podía llevar).
Ultimamente ambas partes parece que realizan bastantes vídeos de estos. Parece una especie de guerra para elevar la moral.


----------



## Alpharius (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Pues parece el hilo del humor tontánico, negacionistas de la realidad en pleno delirium tremens borrelliano.



La realidad es RT y Sputnik? Ves? por eso no os ignoramos, el humor al hilo lo aportáis vosotros.


----------



## Alpharius (1 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Éste vídeo en concreto y alguno más ucraniano, la verdad me parecen un poco fake. Lo digo porque resulta que el dron se acerca casi hasta abajo de todo, no se aprecia que haya nadie en el tanque (ningún movimiento en el interior) durante un tiempo digamos largo, el tanque totalmente parado y luego encima cuando cae la granada de repente cortan el vídeo y lo editan de nuevo desde lejos y en llamas.
> Tiene toda la pinta de que el tanque parecía estar abandonado (digo abandonado porque si fuese capturado me parecería un desperdicio incendiarlo si los rusos se lo podía llevar).
> Ultimamente ambas partes parece que realizan bastantes vídeos de estos. Parece una especie de guerra para elevar la moral.



No me sorprendería, conociendo a los rusos, capaces de haber reventado uno de sus propios tanques solo para poder grabar el vídeo.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> La realidad es RT y Sputnik? Ves? por eso no os ignoramos, el humor al hilo lo aportáis vosotros.



La realidad es que Ucrania ha perdido el mejor tercio de su territorio y en lo que queda se está despoblando.

Y aquí los payasos que decíais "solo tienen gasolina para 3 días", "se les han acabadp los misiles" y demás delirios de tontánico frustrado sin gas ni para el mechero.

Y lo que os queda porque los únicos con prisa sois vosotros, cada día que. Enga! A autosancionarse más duramente, campeones!


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Éste vídeo en concreto y alguno más ucraniano, la verdad me parecen un poco fake. Lo digo porque resulta que el dron se acerca casi hasta abajo de todo, no se aprecia que haya nadie en el tanque (ningún movimiento en el interior) durante un tiempo digamos largo, el tanque totalmente parado y luego encima cuando cae la granada de repente cortan el vídeo y lo editan de nuevo desde lejos y en llamas.
> Tiene toda la pinta de que el tanque parecía estar abandonado (digo abandonado porque si fuese capturado me parecería un desperdicio incendiarlo si los rusos se lo podía llevar).
> Ultimamente ambas partes parece que realizan bastantes vídeos de estos. Parece una especie de guerra para elevar la moral.



Sí, obviamente es un tanque menos para los ucropitecos. Probablemente cedido por los polacos.

La tripulación obviamente había salido por patas hacia Jersón para rematar su ofensiva


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Aunque haya tenido el error. Sería igualmente el 1% del consumo de la UE



Perdona, era solo una broma, sin actitud. Es un error muy común en la prensa.


----------



## Subprime (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alpharius (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La realidad es que Ucrania ha perdido el mejor tercio de su territorio y en lo que queda se está despoblando.
> 
> Y aquí los payasos que decíais "solo tienen gasolina para 3 días", "se les han acabadp los misiles" y demás delirios de tontánico frustrado sin gas ni para el mechero.
> 
> Y lo que os queda porque los únicos con prisa sois vosotros, cada día que. Enga! A autosancionarse más duramente, campeones!



La realidad es que Rusia no ha avanzado casi nada en 6 meses a pesar de tener implicado en Ucrania el 85% de todo su ejército operativo.
Sigues con el mismo rollo del territorio que tomaron entrando a saco en los primeros días y omites a propósito el resto de los 6 meses de guerra.

¿Y los que ignoramos la realidad somos nosotros?

Yo no sé si Rusia ganará esta guerra, pero el hecho de que se dude, ya es una humillación histórica para Rusia, al nivel de la guerra de invierno o de la de Afganistán. Por lo pronto los planes de Putin de la gran Rusia ya se han ido por el retrete. Y veremos lo que queda de Rusia cuando todo esto termine, porque la historia muestra que este tipo de derrotas o victorias pírricas muchas veces suelen terminar con cambio de régimen.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Pues parece el hilo del humor tontánico, negacionistas de la realidad en pleno delirium tremens borrelliano.



Hala, al ignore no recíproco, campeón.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## esNecesario (1 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Listado de gente que molestaba al Kremlin y han sido envenenados:
> 
> Anna Politkovskaya
> Vladimir Kara Murza (2 veces)
> ...




La lista es muchísimo más larga que esa. Y no solo envenenados, muchos "se han suicidado" en Europa (los que sabemos, de los que "se han suicidado" en Rusia sabemos menos).


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> El desgaste de Ucrania y de la Otan está cerca, los rusos lo saben.
> 
> La moral y la carniceria en las tropas de Ucrania no seran compensadas por el envio de material de la otan
> 
> *Odessa ya no sera Ucrania aqui a poco*



Para desgaste el de un pueblo, el ruso, que sin comerlo ni beberlo se empobrece, no puede viajar, no puede comprar artículos occidentales y se pierde la esperanza de ser un país orientado a Europa. Y se ve abocado a seguir las consignas de Dugin y volver el rostro a Asia, con los que tienen mucho menos en común.

Triste destino de un pueblo, por no plantar cara a un psicópata asesino que gestiona Rusia como una organización mafiosa. Con sus asesinaditos rituales y todo.

Y triste papel el que hacéis los cientos de resentidos lobotomizados del foro que pensáis que Rusia es la Gran Esperanza Blanca de Occidente. Terraplanistas y Chemtralistas haciendo el ridículo.

Y sobre lo de Odesa, palabras que se lleva el viento, como las hojas en otoño.

Hojas del árbol caído
juguetes del viento son
nous avons vous avez ils ont


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Los rusos dandole a uno de los puentes de pontones de los Ucranianos. El rio es pequeño pero es un obstaculo.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## esNecesario (1 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, eso del vídeo son los restos de un T-72, lo que no se es de dónde sacan que es polaco
> 
> 
> TB-2 en acción:




Joder, con la música acompañando.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Sep 2022)

Soldados rusos rindiéndose al ejército ucraniano en el frente de Kherson.


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (2 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Para desgaste el de un pueblo, el ruso, que sin comerlo ni beberlo de empobrece, no puede viajar, no puede comprar artículos occidentales y se pierde la esperanza de ser un país más de Europa. Y se ve abocado a seguir las consignas de Dugin y volver el rostro a Asia con los que tienen mucho menos en común.
> 
> Triste destino de un pueblo por no plantar cara a un psicópata asesino que gestiona Rusia como una organización mafiosa. Con sus asesinaditos rituales y todo.
> 
> ...



Para chemtrails los que dejan los himars, 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos dandole a uno de los puentes de pontones de los Ucranianos. El rio es pequeño pero es un obstaculo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tanto como darle..fallan el 90% de los obuses...ni la onda expansiva le da...ypor supuesto los rusos tienen una mierda de camaras


----------



## favelados (2 Sep 2022)

estosiquevaadoler dijo:


> Para chemtrails los que dejan los himars,
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## LouCypher (2 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Pero tienen tanto que gas de sobra que lo tienen que quemar.



Dirás que no tienen dónde almacenarlo.


----------



## ELVR (2 Sep 2022)

Rusia amenaza con cortar el suministro de petróleo a los países que limiten sus precios


El Gobierno de Rusia ha amenazado con cortar el suministro de petróleo a aquellos países que decidan...




www.europapress.es


----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lances de guerra:
> Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.



Buen invent, y las barcazas?


----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Pero esos invents son de cosecha propia o te los envía tu superior?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Buen invent, y las barcazas?



Un alguien haciendo preguntas...al gulag


----------



## ELVR (2 Sep 2022)

Serguéi Lavrov asegura que Rusia no tiene a nadie en quien confiar


El político también dice que el 80% de los países no se han adherido a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia




es-us.vida-estilo.yahoo.com





O eso, o es que nadie se fía de Rusia


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2022)

A los buenos días.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)

Resumen de Girkin de la situación en Jersón: "En el frente de Jersón, continuaron los feroces combates durante varios días entre Davidov Brod y Vysokopolye. Según algunos informes, hace unos días el enemigo logró establecer otra cabeza de puente...

...en la orilla oriental del Ingulets, capturando la aldea de Arkhangelskoye y ahora la está defendiendo obstinadamente. Estoy esperando más detalles".


----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

*Ukraine - A Frontline Report - Vanishing Foreign Weapons*

Some people ask why I read the _New York Times_ and other such outlets of mostly 'western' propaganda. One obvious reason is to "know your enemy", to find out what the propaganda wants us to think. Another one is to find the gems that give a real picture of a situation which often sneak themselves into the coverage, though usually way below the headline.


Today there is a piece about Ukrainian military units which are trading weapons with each other.





__





MoA - Ukraine - A Frontline Report - Vanishing Foreign Weapons






www.moonofalabama.org


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> *Ukraine - A Frontline Report - Vanishing Foreign Weapons*
> 
> Some people ask why I read the _New York Times_ and other such outlets of mostly 'western' propaganda. One obvious reason is to "know your enemy", to find out what the propaganda wants us to think. Another one is to find the gems that give a real picture of a situation which often sneak themselves into the coverage, though usually way below the headline.
> 
> ...



Lleváis con ese rollo toda la guerra..
Y más tu fuente es de ese lugar Alabama donde follan entre hermanos


----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lleváis con ese rollo toda la guerra..
> Y más tu fuente es de ese lugar Alabama donde follan entre hermanos



Cómo vos jode folla otanistas

vos quedan lagrimas ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Cómo vos jode folla otanistas
> 
> vos quedan lagrimas ?



Sigo esperando esos cesar franceses supuestamente comprados por los rusos...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)

direcion a JErson


----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sigo esperando esos cesar franceses supuestamente comprados por los rusos...



Cómo si lo necesitaran


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)

Los rusos cada vez mas en contra de la guerra


----------



## moncton (2 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Los rusos cada vez mas en contra de la guerra



Los que votan a favor son los viejunos que saben no van a ser llamados en la movilizacion general pero les quedaria la pasta para comprar el lada...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Sep 2022)

LouCypher dijo:


> Dirás que no tienen dónde almacenarlo.



Era una ironia hombre...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)

El teniente coronel Sultan Khashegulgov recibió otro rango: ASESINO. La foto es del San Petersburgo ruso.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Sep 2022)

En 190 días de guerra a gran escala, el #UAarmy ha destruido más de 2000 tanques rusos. La cantidad de metal necesaria para la producción de este número de tanques sería suficiente para construir 9 torres Eiffel. Ahora es solo chatarra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Sep 2022)

hajaja NAFO


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Sep 2022)

RPG-27 perdido por Ucrania (perdieron también un todoterreno):




T-72 perdido por Rusia:




"Kartograff" perdido por Rusia:


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Fotos, videos algo oficial? O solo texto?


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Sep 2022)

eso es que han subido el def con o qué??

mira que igual mañana nos levantamos con la consigna de mejor desayunar pastillitas de yodo y tal...


----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Por cada video de barbacoa ucraniana salen 5 de barbacoas rusas, si por un vídeo crees que hay un adebacle ucraniano, según tú misma teoría rusos no debe quedar ni uno.


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (2 Sep 2022)

EDIT *FAKE, el video corresponde al entierro de 700 cuerpos de la II GM no tiene nada que ver con lo de ahora*.

Entierro de soldados rusos retransmitido por la cadena RIA Novosti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

es un video ucraniano .no ruso


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (2 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> eso es que han subido el def con o qué??
> 
> mira que igual mañana nos levantamos con la consigna de mejor desayunar pastillitas de yodo y tal...



Suecia no era OTAN, ahora si. Antes Suecia era neutral, ahora tiene aliados. Con B-52


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es un video ucraniano .no ruso



Efectivamente es un FAKE se trata de un entierro de cuerpos de soldados soviéticos de la II GM en Voronez.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170282



Buen momento para que Israel


Subprime dijo:


> Los rusos cada vez mas en contra de la guerra



los langostos encantados con la picadora de jóvenes


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)

> Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ya no pueden traer reservas a la región de Kherson, - Nataliya Gumenyuk, secretaria de prensa del Comando Operativo de Yug



Si es verdad, es una muy buena noticia.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero esos invents son de cosecha propia o te los envía tu superior?



Creo que te equivocas de bando


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vídeo agradecimiento a España, dice! ja ja ja.
Pregúntale a Antonio!


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es un video ucraniano .no ruso



El video si, el ataque no. Los que lo reciben son ucranianos. Hay otro video del ataque del dron ruso que dirigia el bombardeo.

La explicacion completa , para quien le interese la realidad.









Разбор видео с накрытием пехоты в Херсонской области


Украинские ресурсы опубликовали фейковое видео с поражением военных огнем из РСЗО.На самом деле под артиллерийский удар попали украинцы.




anna-news.info


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El video si, el ataque no. Los que lo reciben son ucranianos. Hay otro video del ataque del dron ruso que dirigia el bombardeo.
> 
> La explicacion completa , para quien le interese la realidad.
> 
> ...



Los dos videos se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.

En el primer video el primer impacto que es el segundo 00:06 y no es sobre el blindado, es cerca de la infantería. En el segundo video el impacto que se ve en el mínuto 00:11 es sobre el blindado, que además explota.

Buen intento propagandista.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Sep 2022)

He puesto este hilo en Economia porque el tema trasciende este subforo.






__





No hay salida. Estamos atrapados entre el Gili-Pseudo-Comunismo de Biden-Sanchez y el Gili-Pseudo-Fascismo de Trump-Putin. Burbuja es un fiel reflejo


Para centrarnos hablaré más abajo de un chaval argentino que resume el pensamiento de fondo de millones de jóvenes, y no tan jóvenes, de este país. Cambiad Argentina por España en el artículo y lo entenderéis. Hablo de Gili-Pseudo-Comunismo porque es una caricatura del comunismo. De defensor...




www.burbuja.info





*No hay salida. Estamos atrapados entre el Gili-Pseudo-Comunismo de Biden-Sanchez y el Gili-Pseudo-Fascismo de Trump-Putin. Burbuja es un fiel reflejo*


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)

Estos se libran bien por ellos


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Precistamente al dispersarlos hay más. Por otra parte los depositos explotan y lanzan munición, eso parece un incendio comun. Es una zona industrializada , eso no es el 3º mundo. Hay industrias y depositos de todo tipo de material inflamable o toxico da 10km.
> 
> Otra parte de los videos son simplemente repetidos, o de zonas a 1000 km del frente, accidentes puros y duros. Algunos se ha visto qeu ni eran en Rusia.



el de Melitopol de hoy a sido un deposito grande de munición









Ammunition warehouses exploded in Melitopol overnight Melitopol - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Ammunition warehouses exploded in Melitopol overnight . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons...




liveuamap.com







son bastante tontos donde llega el tren lo apilan todo, llega el Himars

A los rusos los estan monitorizando mucho más de lo normal


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Ya casi 30% del territorio Ucrania no volveran a ver ni en 300 años



Los rusos pierden el 40% del ejercito para mantener un 20% de Ukraina, y los andan zumbando por todos lados


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (2 Sep 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Buen momento para que Israel
> 
> los langostos encantados con la picadora de jóvenes



Luego pediran inmigrantes exoticos para que les paguen las pensiones.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

tu eres un imbecil que se cambia el nick todas las semanas, hace unos dias te llamabas *inaceptable*


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (2 Sep 2022)

272% de Himmars destruidos.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el de Melitopol de hoy a sido un deposito grande de munición
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos videos pueden ser cualquer ataque, de cualquer guerra , incluso ataques rusos. La realidad es que los rusos siguen lanzando artillería en todo el frente sin el más minimo problema.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los dos videos se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> En el primer video el primer impacto que es el segundo 00:06 y no es sobre el blindado, es cerca de la infantería. En el segundo video el impacto que se ve en el mínuto 00:11 es sobre el blindado, que además explota.
> 
> Buen intento propagandista.



Lo que cambia es la perpectiva. Por otra parte en una ofensiva los que atacan son los que de mueven, y se mueven como se ve en el video. Los rusos no estaban atacando. Estaban comodamente atrincherados.

En lo que son bastante nulos los rusos, es en la guerra informativa. No se si por incapacidad, porque les da igual, o porque como tienen la población convencida pasan del tema.


----------



## paconan (2 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky muestra la realidad de la RUSIA de Putin,





¿Qué hizo Putin para revertir el declive ruso

Bienvenidos a Rusia, importadora de gas natural donde un tercio de sus ciudadanos viven en las regiones sin acceso al gas y utilizan leña para sus estufas de leña, tecnología del siglo XI. En algunas de las regiones del sur la gasificación está por debajo del 50%.

En Karelia, en la frontera con Finlandia, Gazprom quema gas día y noche, un fuego ardiendo lamiendo el cielo del norte, que no entregan a Europa para chantajearlos para que renuncien a Ucrania, mientras que casi la mitad de la población de esta región rusa tiene Sin acceso a gas natural.

Algunos de ustedes se habrán preguntado por qué los soldados rusos roban lavadoras en Ucrania. Tú preguntaste, la televisión rusa respondió.







Este es un Rinser en el río Sukhona en Veliki Ustyug, Vologda Oblast. Los enjuagadores son muelles flotantes especiales con estructura de hierro, tapizados con tablas de madera. Se colocan en los ríos y las mujeres las usan para lavar y enjuagar la ropa.

Esta enjuagadora en particular estaba en mal estado debido a la negligencia de la administración local.







En el país más rico del mundo en términos de recursos naturales, las mujeres lavan la ropa a mano en el frío río del Norte mientras su gobierno gasta 500 millones de dólares al día para matar a mujeres y niños de habla rusa en Ucrania y destruir sus hogares.

Los enjuagadores tienen una gran demanda en Veliki Ustyug, dice el reportero con orgullo. A diferencia de las lavadoras, un lujo, que no lo son. La única esperanza que tienen las mujeres es enviar a sus hijos y maridos a Kherson y Donbas y robarles uno.

Sin embargo, si le preguntas a cualquiera de esas mujeres qué piensan de Putin, te dirán que ha sacado a Rusia de sus rodillas y a un gran presidente.







La licitación para arreglar la enjuagadora valió 250,000 rublos. El informe de televisión debe haber sido pagado por la administración local de que el dinero se gastó bien.

En el proceso, los espectadores observaron a mujeres que arrastraban ropa mojada por las empinadas escaleras de madera hasta la parte superior de la orilla del río.

Imagínese cómo es lavar la ropa después de que termine el corto verano. Veliki Ustyug se encuentra en el paralelo 60 norte que atraviesa el golfo de Alaska, Yukón, las islas Shetland y Groenlandia.







En el fondo, se podía ver una antigua iglesia en necesidad de reparaciones y cabañas de madera. El bosque no se vislumbra en la distancia, sino que se apodera activamente de las calles de la ciudad.







Street View revela que Putin no ha hecho absolutamente nada por Veliky Ustyug. Se ve exactamente como hace cincuenta años. Casas torcidas que se hunden en el suelo pantanoso con chimeneas que sobresalen de los techos de amianto.

No hay tuberías pintadas de amarillo en la calle, la ciudad no está gasificada. No hay plomería interior tampoco. Una vez a la semana, los residentes tienen un lavado de cuerpo completo en banias - saunas (no todos los hogares tienen uno).

Continua


----------



## paconan (2 Sep 2022)

Cuarteles de madera construidos después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que se suponía que eran unidades residenciales temporales para los soldados que regresaban de la guerra.

Sus nietos todavía viven en ellos. No hay farolas en la calle: durante gran parte del año, la ciudad está sumergida en la oscuridad. Mientras las mujeres lavan la ropa, su marido bebe vodka y alcohol ilegal por desesperación.







Esta es una vida tranquila que se pasa en el momento esperando que el Creador te lleve de regreso.







El Sukhona es un río ajetreado. Cutters, barcazas y remolcadores corren de un lado a otro durante todo el día. El aceite combustible se lava en la costa y alrededor de la enjuagadora con una película luminosa. Agua perfecta para lavar tu ropa de hecho.

A Lyubov le preocupa que este año los bancos y la mesa estén ubicados en el lado equivocado del muelle. Ni una palabra sobre no tener un cajero automático en casa.






Lavadora Potemkin que construyó Putin. Con billones de dólares a su disposición, no ha construido nada sustancial.

Y ahora, desesperado, todo lo que quiere hacer es destruir otro país.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)

Y el gas bajando a plomo hoy casi 9 dolares

Precio Gas natural hoy | Cotización Gas natural - Investing.com


----------



## legal (2 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Cuarteles de madera construidos después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que se suponía que eran unidades residenciales temporales para los soldados que regresaban de la guerra.
> 
> Sus nietos todavía viven en ellos. No hay farolas en la calle: durante gran parte del año, la ciudad está sumergida en la oscuridad. Mientras las mujeres lavan la ropa, su marido bebe vodka y alcohol ilegal por desesperación.
> 
> ...



Tercer mundo.


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)

*El G7 acuerda limitar el precio del petróleo ruso*

El club de países asegura que esta medida está "específicamente diseñada" para reducir los ingresos de Rusia y su capacidad de financiar la guerra en Ucrania

https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2022/09/02/6312114ffc6c8372118b45b4.html


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Lo del intento de asalto a la central no era ningun bulo









Одноклассники







ok.ru


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos pierden el 40% del ejercito para mantener un 20% de Ukraina, y los andan zumbando por todos lados



Yo diria el 90% de su ejercito, y añadiria que ya no tiene misiles ni combustible


----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas de bando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177192
> 
> ...



No te pillo.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Sep 2022)

//t.me/gazprom/885


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

"Las fuerzas ucranianas trabajan en el territorio ocupado por Rusia utilizando artillería para desmantelar su posición en algún lugar no revelado en Ucrania recientemente."

Fijarse en el bajo ángulo de tiro. 
Me da a la nariz que están machacando posiciones bastante cercanas en Izium. 
He oido algo de cierto movimiento de avance ucraniano por allí.


----------



## tomcat ii (2 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> //t.me/gazprom/885



Ahora no respiro.


----------



## ELVR (2 Sep 2022)

De la bala mágica de Kennedy pasamos al obús mágico:


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No te pillo.



Creo me has calificado de prorruso con lo de que "me dicta mi amo y tal."
Seguramente por poner un vídeo que parecía contrastado (con pinzas) por no ser beneficioso para los ucranianos, pero lo he puesto por ser de interés dada la situación que se vive actualmente en la Central Nuclear.
Al parecer, al final, el vídeo es cierto y lamentablemente no ha salido bien para los ucranianos.


----------



## paconan (2 Sep 2022)

Sigue el chantaje encubierto, según dicen por fallas y fugas

*Gazprom anuncia cierre indefinido de Nord Stream*


Gazprom suspende la operación del gasoducto Nord Stream por tiempo indefinido.

Durante la reparación de la turbina de Siemens -la última unidad de bombeo que quedaba en el oleoducto y que permitió cargarlo al 20% de su capacidad- se descubrieron fallas, dijo el viernes la empresa.

Rostekhnadzor concluyó que la operación segura de Nord Stream es imposible hasta que se solucionen los problemas, dijo Gazprom en un comunicado.

(Noticia por agregar)









«Газпром» объявил о бессрочной остановке «Северного потока» - The Moscow Times на русском


«Газпром» на неопределенный срок останавливает работу газопровода «Северный поток». В ходе ремон




www.moscowtimes.eu


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

09/02/2022 Kherson: Chorprendidos orcos lanzando su defensa aérea viendo que no hacen un solo blanco contra los primeros Himars que alcanzan como Pedro por su casa sus objetivos al fondo. Seguramente lo achacaron al vodka.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Yo diria el 90% de su ejercito, y añadiria que ya no tiene misiles ni combustible



los dices por las nenazas esas de Gostomel, si creo que cayo el 90% de las señoritas del asalto


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los dices por las nenazas esas de Gostomel, si creo que cayo el 90% de las señoritas del asalto



Tomaron el principal aeropuerto de la capital, y lo mantuvieron 2 o 3 semanas. Mientras los rusos tomaron todo el sur del pais. Luego se fueron en buen orden, pese a una superidad númerica aplastante de los de Kiev.


----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los dices por las nenazas esas de Gostomel, si creo que cayo el 90% de las señoritas del asalto



SI LO QUE TU DIGAS

MIENTRAS TANTO SEGUIR HACIENDO LO QUE MEJOR SE VOS DA, ES DECIR SEGUIR AVANZAR HACIA KIEV Y SIN PERDER NI 1M2 DE TERRITORIO LOL


----------



## duncan (2 Sep 2022)

Lo último de Yago:



P.s. putinejos abstenerse.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Creo me has calificado de prorruso con lo de que "me dicta mi amo y tal."
> Seguramente por poner un vídeo que parecía contrastado (con pinzas) por no ser beneficioso para los ucranianos, pero lo he puesto por ser de interés dada la situación que se vive actualmente en la Central Nuclear.
> Al parecer, al final, el vídeo es cierto y lamentablemente no ha salido bien para los ucranianos.



Creo que iba para coco Portugal si no recuerdo mal, iguale he equivocado m


----------



## EGO (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tomaron el principal aeropuerto de la capital, y lo mantuvieron 2 o 3 semanas. Mientras los rusos tomaron todo el sur del pais. Luego se fueron en buen orden, pese a una superidad númerica aplastante de los de Kiev.



Porrero podemita generando autoestima.

En Hostomel los rusos perdieron cientos de soldados de elite.O bien muertos o mutilados.

¡Menudo desastre!


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> 09/02/2022 Kherson: Chorprendidos orcos lanzando su defensa aérea viendo que no hacen un solo blanco contra los primeros Himars que alcanzan como Pedro por su casa sus objetivos al fondo. Seguramente lo achacaron al vodka.



Este mismo vídeo aparece tambien como "reciente" pero no creo.
Además no sé si en Febrero ya se disponía de Himars, no me suena. Creo que era por Junio.
De momento seguimos con el "Please Silent" y se publican cosas removiendo los fondos de los cajones.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los dices por las nenazas esas de Gostomel, si creo que cayo el 90% de las señoritas del asalto



Seguro eran tropas sin experiencia alistados abruptamente.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (2 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Rusia amenaza con cortar el suministro de petróleo a los países que limiten sus precios
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Rusia ha amenazado con cortar el suministro de petróleo a aquellos países que decidan...
> ...



Yo esto no lo pillo... Se asume de facto que si Rusia no quiere vender al precio que le paguen no venderia, pero lo que esta claro es que los paises del G-7 no compran petroleo ruso si no es a precio topado. Subira el precio del resto del petroleo, probablemente, pero los rusos se van a tener que comer el suyo con patatas.


----------



## duncan (2 Sep 2022)

Putinejos ni toquéis el enlace:


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

Ya he visto varios vídeos e informaciones de rendiciones orcas incluso en masa...
No sé Rick...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (2 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Y el gas bajando a plomo hoy casi 9 dolares
> 
> Precio Gas natural hoy | Cotización Gas natural - Investing.com



Se me ha perdido algo. ¿cual es la causa?


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

Mira!, así es.
Lo que me libra automáticamente de ser "usano" ja ja ja.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (2 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> //t.me/gazprom/885



Empieza la fiesta. A ver si estamos a la altura (espero que si).


----------



## ELVR (2 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Yo esto no lo pillo... Se asume de facto que si Rusia no quiere vender al precio que le paguen no venderia, pero lo que esta claro es que los paises del G-7 no compran petroleo ruso si no es a precio topado. Subira el precio del resto del petroleo, probablemente, pero los rusos se van a tener que comer el suyo con patatas.



Ellos verán (los G-7) Yo la interpretación que doy es que quieren enmerdar lo máximo posible el mercado exportador ruso y sobre todo afectar al famoso breakeven fiscal oil price o lo que en cristiano se le llama que por debajo de cierto precio del petróleo a según qué país ya no les cuadran las cuentas. Pero bueno, es mi opinión.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Sep 2022)

T-14 Armata: ¿Está Rusia dispuesta a renunciar a su “mejor” tanque?


Tras un largo periodo de desarrollo y una campaña publicitaria exagerada, es posible que ahora Rusia se limite a exportarlo.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## ROBOTECH (2 Sep 2022)

Contraofensiva de la OTAN en Cullera:
Negros metidos por la OTAN apalizando a niñatos otanistas en España:





__





Chortinitas jijijajean mientras obscuros (pelirrojos y no jamón) humillan y agreden a jóvenes pacíficos españoles


Son muy jóvenes pero puede acabar en puñaladas si se rebelan. Es decir en un homicidio. Aunque los del vídeo igual ni llevan navaja. Hay una mezcla de pelirrojos y gente con alergia al jamón, es decir: obscuros. Que ya es tela que se hagan amigüitos. Esto es malotefilia Esto provoca machismo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tomaron el principal aeropuerto de la capital, y lo mantuvieron 2 o 3 semanas.



nenazas, teatro de aficionados, estos se pensaban que iban al desfile de la señorita pepis



delhierro dijo:


> Mientras los rusos tomaron todo el sur del pais.



mariuopol



delhierro dijo:


> Luego se fueron en buen orden, pese a una superidad númerica aplastante de los de Kiev.



si en fila india, en orden de sálvese quien pueda


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

Gostomel, tiene algo que irrita a los fans de Putin, les haces broma y te meten en el Ignore


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> nenazas, teatro de aficionados, estos se pensaban que iban al desfile de la señorita pepis



Chorradas, no seas fanatico. Tomar el aeropuerto en la capital estando la guarnición sobre aviso es épica , y mantenerlo más.

Mientras subian a salvar el culo de Zopensky perdieron el sur y la costa. Ahora creo que intentaban recuperarlo, parece que con poco exito, pero demosle una semana más al tema.


----------



## At4008 (2 Sep 2022)

Russia 'suffers significant losses' in Kherson counter-attack


Russian forces have suffered heavy losses during a Ukrainian offensive aimed at recapturing territory in the southern region of Kherson, Ukraine’s military said on Friday.




www.telegraph.co.uk









> Las fuerzas rusas sufrieron grandes pérdidas durante una ofensiva ucraniana destinada a recuperar territorio en la región sur de Kherson, dijo el viernes el ejército de Ucrania.
> 
> *“El enemigo sufre pérdidas bastante significativas”*, dijo una portavoz del ejército ucraniano en el sur. “Seguimos destruyendo al enemigo en términos de su logística, capacidades, capacidades”.
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Chorradas, no seas fanatico. Tomar el aeropuerto en la capital estando la guarnición sobre aviso es épica , y mantenerlo más.
> 
> Mientras subian a salvar el culo de Zopensky perdieron el sur y la costa. Ahora creo que intentaban recuperarlo, parece que con poco exito, pero demosle una semana más al tema.



Sabes que hay como 3 aeropuertos en la zona de Kiev


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Chorradas, no seas fanatico. Tomar el aeropuerto en la capital estando la guarnición sobre aviso es épica , y mantenerlo más.



me pierdo con el idioma, épica es una maniobra de distracción en que pierdes lo mejor para luego salir por patas si conseguir nada.

Una parte del sur va a caer porque no tienen efectivos para tanto frente. En Ukraina hay que tener unos datos claros hay la mayor concentración del mundo de misiles portátiles contratanque y antiaéreos. Por lo que el avance ruso supone que el ejercito ruso va a quedar in operativo.

No es solo la perdida, es la compensación de las perdidas con la capacidad de producción. Eso es lo que no entendeis, Rusia tiene una capacidad de producción de equipos muy limitada en estos momentos. Mientras que Ukraina tiene una capacidad igual de baja pero tiene la capacidad de producción de estados unidos, que es enorme.

Esto es como la guerra civil americana, los del sur no tenian capacidad industrial por lo que lo que perdían en equipo no lo podian reponer.

Hoy se ha visto un video de un tren cargado de carros modernos hacia ukraina, pero llegara un punto en que van a dejar toda russia sin una fuerza de combate estratégica. Y eso los puede undir, o se los pueden pulir


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (2 Sep 2022)

La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. No se han molestado ni en disimularlos.

En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan. Uno de los misiles que ha quedado clavado en el terreno sin estallar deja claro, por el ángulo de penetración en la tierra, que ha sido lanzado desde el lado ocupado por los rusos, pero un hombre de traje azul, el enviado de Moscú a la central, se empeña ante las cámaras y con grandes aspavientos en convencer a los expertos de que, en realidad, el misil ha caído del otro lado pero ha quedado así por la inercia. Los inspectores tomaban ayer buena nota en sus apuntes y hacían sus fotos ajenos a tan surrealista explicación.

Como ayer siguieron los mismos bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la central, que la propaganda rusa se empeña en adjudicar a Ucrania con explicaciones como la del señor del traje azul, los trabajadores de la central apagaron su reactor número cinco, o sea, uno de los dos que aún seguía funcionando. Ahora sólo opera un reactor de los seis disponibles.

Desde que los miembros de la OIEA salieron de Kiev hacia Zaporiyia están sometidos al manual que usa Moscú en este tipo de visitas que ya vimos en Bucha: primero se niegan los crímenes ampliamente documentados, luego se exige una investigación independiente y, cuando esta se aprueba, Rusia la hace descarrilar. Ayer esta misión estuvo a punto de hacerlo cuando la ruta hacia la central, ya en zona ocupada, fue bombardeada, lo que se tradujo en un retraso de tres horas. Rafael Mariano Grossi, director de la OIEA, junto a su equipo, decidieron seguir adelante.

Ya en la central, Grossi aseguró que una delegación de cinco personas iba a estar de forma permanente en las instalaciones, además de asegurar que la integridad de la central había sido "violada" en varias ocasiones". "Nos vamos a quedar allí el tiempo que haga falta, no nos iremos", dijo ante la prensa en el aeropuerto de Viena. "Estaremos recibiendo información todo el tiempo y vamos a tener un análisis profundo. Espero dar un informe al inicio de la semana que viene", agregó el director general.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, reaccionó airado a las primeras conclusiones de la visita. Para el mandatario ucraniano, "la clave de lo que debería suceder es la desmilitarización del territorio de la planta. Este es exactamente el objetivo de los esfuerzos ucranianos e internacionales", advirtió al saber que los rusos no pensaban dejar la central.

Además, Zelenski reaccionó a una promesa que no se ha cumplido: "Cuando me vi con el señor Grossi y la OIEA en Kiev pactamos que la misión debía ir acompañada de periodistas internacionales para documentar lo que pasa allí. Por desgracia, los rusos no permitieron entrar a estos periodistas independientes pero sí a un grupo de sus propagandistas. La OIEA ha fallado al periodismo independiente".

Como han indicado las imágenes de satélite, los rusos han usado la central de forma repetida no sólo como almacén de material bélico, sino de lanzadera de misiles, pero ayer el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu, negó la evidencia: "Declaro que no tenemos armas pesadas en el territorio de la central nuclear y en las áreas circundantes. Espero que la comisión del OIEA se convenza personalmente de esto", unas palabras que Shoigu pronunciaba mientras que los inspectores de la OIEA pasaban junto a los vehículos militares con la Z pintada en sus laterales aparcados dentro de la central.





Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)

*Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*
La IOEA encuentra vehículos militares rusos dentro de la planta y justifica de manera surrealista la trayectoria de los misiles, que sugiere que fueron lanzados desde el lado ocupado por Moscú 

En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan. Uno de los misiles que ha quedado clavado en el terreno sin estallar deja claro, por el ángulo de penetración en la tierra, *que ha sido lanzado desde el lado ocupado por los rusos*, pero un hombre de traje azul, el enviado de Moscú a la central, se empeña ante las cámaras y con grandes aspavientos en convencer a los expertos de que, en realidad, *el misil ha caído del otro lado pero ha quedado así por la inercia*. Los inspectores tomaban ayer buena nota en sus apuntes y hacían sus fotos ajenos a tan surrealista explicación.

Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


----------



## Subprime (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (2 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. No se han molestado ni en disimularlos.
> 
> En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan. Uno de los misiles que ha quedado clavado en el terreno sin estallar deja claro, por el ángulo de penetración en la tierra, que ha sido lanzado desde el lado ocupado por los rusos, pero un hombre de traje azul, el enviado de Moscú a la central, se empeña ante las cámaras y con grandes aspavientos en convencer a los expertos de que, en realidad, el misil ha caído del otro lado pero ha quedado así por la inercia. Los inspectores tomaban ayer buena nota en sus apuntes y hacían sus fotos ajenos a tan surrealista explicación.
> 
> ...



El ruso del traje es como los trolls del foro. Mienten sin inmutarse y les da igual porque no funcionan como nosotros, no tienen moral ni vergüenza. Por eso no vale la pena responderles, el de la oiea hace lo correcto, ignorarlo y centrarse en lo suyo.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

De vez en cuando llega algo:

1) "Russian base was destroyed in Tavriysk of Kherson region, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report"
2) "Ukrainian military hit Russian crossing in Nova Kakhovka in a missile strike"
3)"Explosions in Kozatske and Beryslav of Kherson region"


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Creo que iba para coco Portugal si no recuerdo mal, iguale he equivocado m



Tranky.
A esa escoria que mencionas la tengo en el ignore no recíproco, así que me lean que yo ni me entero.


----------



## ghawar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (2 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)

el alquiler en ucrania ha sido caro desde un comienzo



Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos pierden el 40% del ejercito para mantener un 20% de Ukraina, y los andan zumbando por todos lados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)

maravilloso



Subprime dijo:


> Estos se libran bien por ellos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)

el clásico APC ruso que se ha ido ATPC


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Armas occidentales, capturadas por los rusos. En este caso un vehiculo artillado en bastante buen estado. Indica que o los rusos estan avanzando o los ucranianos reculan.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)

aun pueden pedir un credito a Cofidis y a Vivus para alargar un poco las vacaciones


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Sep 2022)

javier castañeda sal de casa gordoooooooooooooo maricon sin vida


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> javier castañeda sal de casa gordoooooooooooooo maricon sin vida



Me imagino como te debe arder el culo. Jajajaja


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me imagino como te debe arder el culo. Jajajaja



Mensajes 21.064 

Hueles a sudor de gordako que echa patras


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (3 Sep 2022)

Han avanzado más en dos días que los rusos en el Donbas en 3 meses, pero es un fracaso.


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Sep 2022)

Es que la otan le quiere quitar la piscina de casapapis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Sep 2022)

Un poco de lectura para abrir el día. Es un tema ya comentado, pero se habla un poco mas en profundidad.

Rusia estudia reanudar la producción de vehículos de combate antiguos para sustituir las pérdidas de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## moncton (3 Sep 2022)

Justo lo que le faltaba a rusia

Si ya tenia un problema demográfico de cojones, la guerra y lo que les viene encima en los proximos años va a ser la puntilla

De esta se van por debajo de los 100 millones en una generación


----------



## XicoRaro (3 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Un poco de lectura para abrir el día. Es un tema ya comentado, pero se habla un poco mas en profundidad.
> 
> Rusia estudia reanudar la producción de vehículos de combate antiguos para sustituir las pérdidas de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar



Pero ej que loh T14 Armata!


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



BRVTAL


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Sep 2022)

Últimamente les están derribando muchos misiles a los rusos.


----------



## moncton (3 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Últimamente les están derribando muchos misiles a los rusos.



Pero no eran hipersonicos, hiperboloicos, hipergonicos y multivitaminados?


----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)

Pero ej que los pantsir


----------



## neutral295 (3 Sep 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Hostia! No me acordaba ya de neutralnal295. Le había pedido que variase un poco su monotema, vamos a ver... "maricones vacunados" (sic) joder, esto es lo mismo de siempre, y qué hay aquí? No jodas, qué poco original, política exterior y tal.
> 
> Joder, qué decepción, esperaba algo diferente. Anda chaval, no te repitas tanto e intenta ser creativo.
> 
> Aunque tampoco importa mucho, porque lo realmente importante es... Que nos upeas el hilo!!



Así es maricon del culo, hay que recordarlo siempre que los que apoyan a la OTAN de EEUU son maricones, sigue chupandosela a Zelensky. Los rusos que sigan follando a sus mujeres para hacer hijos, y vosotros a seguir con pollazos de Biden.


----------



## neutral295 (3 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Entre las vacunas y el mariconeo, te vas al puto ignore.



A chuparsela a Biden y Zelensky que te gusta mucho las pollas, pedazo de maricon. Tienes a tu novia amargada, no la tocas desde que empezó la guerra de Ucrania. Deja que se vaya a Siberia que los rusos le harán sentirse mujer de nuevo.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo del intento de asalto a la central no era ningun bulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El vídeo ese desde luego es falso. Con dólares en los bolsillos, símbolos dudosos y sobre todo uniformes nuevos sin sangre. 
No sé Rick…


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## atardecer14 (3 Sep 2022)

Han pasado de que bien avanza Rusia a que bien se defiende Rusia.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

El la parte controlada temporalmente por los orcos tuvieron la genial idea de dar pasaportes rusos a quien lo solicitase y se hacían fotos enarbolando orgullosamente su nuevo documento ilegal… pero salió mal.  Ahora se les requiere para alistarlos y enviarlos al frente como carne de cañón, a la picadora de carne.

“En Melitópol ocupado, comenzaron a entregarse citaciones a los lugareños. Están tratando de obligar a los habitantes a luchar del lado de los Rashists. Los hombres que recibieron pasaportes rusos están bajo ataque... El mismo escenario estará en Kherson”


----------



## XicoRaro (3 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Pero no eran hipersonicos, hiperboloicos, hipergonicos y multivitaminados?



Si. Todo eso y de cartón piedra.


----------



## Visrul (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> “En Melitópol ocupado, comenzaron a entregarse citaciones a los lugareños. Están tratando de obligar a los habitantes a luchar del lado de los Rashists. Los hombres que recibieron pasaportes rusos están bajo ataque... El mismo escenario estará en Kherson”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178087



Como esto sea verdad me parece que van a perder mucho del apoyo popular que tenían.


----------



## Visrul (3 Sep 2022)

Está redactado como el culo, pero entiendo que hicieron una celada a tropas rusas usando sus propias minas y por lo menos indica, si fuese verdad, que tienen poca comunicación en el ejército ruso entre los que colocan las minas y las patrullas.

Soldados rusos mueren explotados por sus propias minas tras responder a una llamada falsa


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El cruce del río Inhulets es más que un éxito, es algo fenomenal.
Sobre el periforme avance que hemos visto parecía ir hacia Davydiv Bryd que es el sitio más fortificado de toda ucrania. Los orcos ya se frotaban las manos pero la ofensiva en ese punto ha cambiado y repentinamente hay un movimiento dirección Nova Kakhovka. 
Cualquier variación sigue siendo un misterio. 



Lo siento si no sale correcto, estoy con el móvil. 
en terracita tomando un carajillo. 
Brindo por los miles de Lada sin abs que próximamente se repartirán a los papás de estos peligrosos desdichados


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El vídeo ese desde luego es falso. Con dólares en los bolsillos, símbolos dudosos y sobre todo uniformes nuevos sin sangre.
> No sé Rick…



Los dolares los llevan siempre los anglos cuando intentan infiltrar gente. Guste o no es una moneda aceptada y universal en billetes, se usa para compar ayuda si es posible. Lo he visto en infinidad de guerras suyas o de sus aliados.

Los uniformes nuevos son lógicos en una unidad de elite armada y entrenada por los anglos en el extranjeros que cumplia su primera y se suponia gran misión.

El tema de la sangre si puede ser raro. Aunque en las trincheras se ven muerto con poca o ninguna sangre alrededor. 

Lo que no tendria sentido es que el video fuea falso pero ucraniano.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El la parte controlada temporalmente por los orcos tuvieron la genial idea de dar pasaportes rusos a quien lo solicitase y se hacían fotos enarbolando orgullosamente su nuevo documento ilegal… pero salió mal.  Ahora se les requiere para alistarlos y enviarlos al frente como carne de cañón, a la picadora de carne.



De ser cierto , estarían exactamente igual que los ucranianos de la zona de Kiev. Con la diferencia de que estan en el bando ganador y que pierde menos soldados.


----------



## EGO (3 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Contraofensiva de la OTAN en Cullera:
> Negros metidos por la OTAN apalizando a niñatos otanistas en España:
> 
> 
> ...



El CM mierdas este de BOBOTECH esta enamorado de los negros.

Que si un negro folla en Polonia.Que si los negros apalizan blancos en Cullera.

Elemento subversivo rojo de manual.


----------



## neutral295 (3 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El CM mierdas este de BOBOTECH esta enamorado de los negros.
> 
> Que si un negro folla en Polonia.Que si los negros apalizan blancos en Cullera.
> 
> Elemento subversivo rojo de manual.



España está llena de maricones por culpa de los maricones votantes de Biden, los yanquis tendrían que aprender a echar un polvo a una mujer como lo hace Trump y Putin. Biden y Zelensky maricones del culo. Votantes de Trump declarar la guerra a los yanquis de Biden, son unos hijos de puta que están provocando la ruina del planeta. Trump amigo de Putin presidente de los EEUU para acabar con el mariconeo de la OTAN.  
EGO, como está tu novia?


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Si. Todo eso y de cartón piedra.



Algún fallero valenciano habrá por ahí fabricando Himars a cascoporro…


----------



## Ladrillofobo (3 Sep 2022)

atardecer14 dijo:


> Han pasado de que bien avanza Rusia a que bien se defiende Rusia.



Evolución de os putinejos:

Putin va a restaurar al ULS, en 3 días cae Ucrania y en 3 meses llegan a Berlin
Bueno en tres semanas cae Ucrania.
Bueno se retiran, lo de ir a Kiev era una super estrategia de Putin perdiendo unos cuantos miles de tanques y decenas de miles de soldado para confundir a Ucrania.
Solo nos interesa el Donbas en unos meses cae.
Bueno se lo van a tomar con calma que el tiempo esta a favor de Rusia, no hay prisa.
Llegan los HIMARS, les rompen todos los arsenales, nos vamos a tomar una semana de descanso.
Acaba agosto, una semana más un mes sin hacer nada, el plan siempre fue ir despacito.
Contraataque Ucraniano, pero Rusia se esta defendiendo muy bien!!
Sois unos cracks!!!


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El la parte controlada temporalmente por los orcos tuvieron la genial idea de dar pasaportes rusos a quien lo solicitase y se hacían fotos enarbolando orgullosamente su nuevo documento ilegal… pero salió mal.  Ahora se les requiere para alistarlos y enviarlos al frente como carne de cañón, a la picadora de carne.
> 
> “En Melitópol ocupado, comenzaron a entregarse citaciones a los lugareños. Están tratando de obligar a los habitantes a luchar del lado de los Rashists. Los hombres que recibieron pasaportes rusos están bajo ataque... El mismo escenario estará en Kherson”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178087



Putin está haciendo un buen genocidio de rusos y colaboradores en ucrania. La CIA le da las gracias, los subnormales follarusos siguen sin enterarse.

El invierno va a ser muy duro , especialmente para los rusos que se van a queda en sin suministros.


----------



## EGO (3 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> España está llena de maricones...



Que bien lo sabes,piraton.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El la parte controlada temporalmente por los orcos tuvieron la genial idea de dar pasaportes rusos a quien lo solicitase y se hacían fotos enarbolando orgullosamente su nuevo documento ilegal… pero salió mal.  Ahora se les requiere para alistarlos y enviarlos al frente como carne de cañón, a la picadora de carne.
> 
> “En Melitópol ocupado, comenzaron a entregarse citaciones a los lugareños. Están tratando de obligar a los habitantes a luchar del lado de los Rashists. Los hombres que recibieron pasaportes rusos están bajo ataque... El mismo escenario estará en Kherson”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178087



Como en la peli "Gangs of new york" 

Bajaban los inmigrantes del barco, los pillaban, les concedian la nacionalidad, les entregaban un fusil y los montaban en otro barco en direccion al frente de la guerra civil "a luchar por tu pais"


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (3 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Jajajaja, qué maravilla, llenar Ucrania de campos minados.

Me imagino que como todas las guerras pasadas, esos campos seguirán ahí cuando acaben las guerras. Qué divertido para los tractoristas.


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien podría aclararnos sobre si es verdad lo que dice el tuit? Que quisieron calentar la comida y se cargaron su propio transporte de personal

 

Lo que si es cierto es que la cara del tío es de: "la he liao parda"


----------



## autsaider (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

Y ya que estamos con ТРУХА English , parece que hay nuevas marcas tácticas.



se dirigía hacia el centro de Mariupol


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Sep 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué maravilla, llenar Ucrania de campos minados.
> 
> Me imagino que como todas las guerras pasadas, esos campos seguirán ahí cuando acaben las guerras. Qué divertido para los tractoristas.



Muchos campos serán casi como una muralla permanente antirusa. Dada la geografía de Ucrania no hay otra opción. Las minas están siendo absolutamente esenciales en la defensa ucraniana. Por lo demás Ucrania seguro que tiene sus buenos mapas de minas para desminar donde sea necesario. 
Es el elemento más infravalorado de esta guerra y pesa mucho más que los javelin, stugnas y los himars.


----------



## Nicors (3 Sep 2022)

Como Putin se ponga serio y utilice todo el potencial que tiene el ejército ruso se planta en Leópolis y no hay himars ni armamento otan que pueda impedirlo."
Putineja dixit.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Los rusos publican poco ( un error ) pero ....



Sun pepinazos son certeros, y la destrucción masiva. Un almacen de los de Kiev en la retaguardia del frente sur.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Rusos retirándose?


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

Por qué son tan guarros los rusos? Cuanta mierda!


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué maravilla, llenar Ucrania de campos minados.
> 
> Me imagino que como todas las guerras pasadas, esos campos seguirán ahí cuando acaben las guerras. Qué divertido para los tractoristas.



Tú no complendel veldá?


----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)

En tres dias los Tb2 han reventado 8 t72, los harm, hacen que puedan volar "libres"

https://mil.in.ua/en/news/in-three-days-ukrainian-bayraktar-tv2-destroyed-8-t-72-tanks/


----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)

Los NASAMS haciendo su agosto


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

Jolin la propaganda! Flipante. 


```
https://t.me/zaluzhny_chat/37800
```


----------



## César Borgia (3 Sep 2022)

Ojo que ahora el nuevo héroe Ruso del foro es un bozalero, todos aplaudiendo al aguerrido enmascarado como héroe por pegarle a un "moro por irse sin pagar", cuando se ve claro que es a la entrada no lleva ningún artículo y la trifulca es porque no le deja entrar al no llevar mascarilla...........y encima el vídeo es del 2021.

Que nos invadan los rusos dicen los panolis 





__





Ruso deja KO a moraco por querer irse sin pagar


A años luz, y luego en la patrulla y la comisaría más galletas para que se lo piense otra vez. Y el segurata con su día completo, estirándose y esperando a llegar a casa y que Katja le haya preparado de cena su sopa borsch Envidía cochina.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

El B52 después de dar unas vueltas ha aterrizado en Polonia. 
Alguno se ha puesto más nervioso que Pepa Pig en la fábrica de Campofrío…


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)

Se anima la tarde


----------



## pep007 (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Jajaja, si, lo que se dice una caida tonta...!!¡


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)

¿Más ratas abandonando el barco?.



> "Tenemos un proverbio entre los caucásicos, los chechenos. No importa cuán respetado y esperado sea un invitado, si se va a tiempo, entonces es aún más agradable. Creo que también ha llegado mi hora antes de que me echen", dijo Kadirov.


----------



## tucco (3 Sep 2022)

La escena no puede ser más Paco: las motos, las garrafas de plástico, el Lada... Si no fuera porque son unos genocidas con delirios psicopáticos de grandeza, sería para tomárselos a risa...


----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)

Tabaco de liar por el puente ferroviario Antonivsky


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Sep 2022)

Me imagino que lo habréis puesto: WarGonzo ha sido detenido/encarcelado en Moscú


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ideal para pasarlo a los de "Ej que llevamos el 30% de Ucrania invadío"


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Y ya que estamos con ТРУХА English , parece que hay nuevas marcas tácticas.



Parece que han decidido unir la Z, la V y la O en una nueva orcoesvástica.


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Más ratas abandonando el barco?.


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (3 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría aclararnos sobre si es verdad lo que dice el tuit? Que quisieron calentar la comida y se cargaron su propio transporte de personal
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que si es cierto es que la cara del tío es de: "la he liao parda"



Parece que sí, pero es de hace 4 años.


----------



## At4008 (3 Sep 2022)

La música y la voz de fondo es muy de película distópica

Primero les matan los padres y luego les ponen un vídeo para explicarles que era por su bien.

1984 100%


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Sep 2022)

tabla actualizada, hemos superado la barrera de los 1000, empieza aburrir


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Los drones TB2 estan otra vez campando a su aire y eso es porque no tienen defensa aerea los rusos, asi que a los tanques se los estan calzando


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Putin empieza a reclutar indigentes ante la paralización de su campaña en Ucrania









Putin empieza a reclutar indigentes ante la paralización de su campaña en Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania, propiciada por la invasión rusa de este país, se acerca a su séptimo mes sin que se produzcan avances significativos en ninguna dirección, ni en la ofensiva rusa ni en la defensiva ucraniana.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Creo que es la PsyOp mas currada, que he visto en mucho tiempo. Creo que supera al combo asesina de Dugina + Niña + espía pirata.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## paconan (3 Sep 2022)

Los tarados propagandistas televisivos en cortocircuito mental total
Mas circo y mas adoctrinamiento


Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: la última asignación de propaganda parece ser "Todo es mejor en Rusia". Los propagandistas se turnan para dar ejemplos. Sin una pizca de ironía, el presentador Vladimir Solovyov explicó por qué los gulags soviéticos eran mejores que los campos de concentración alemanes.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Confirmados visualmente 1.000 tanques perdidos por Rusia en 6 meses. Pueden ser más pero no menos. Estamos asistiendo en directo a lo que se estudiará como uno de los más grandes fiascos de la historia militar de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Están proliferando Tlgrm RUs publicaciones muy críticas con la incapacidad de los mandos para afrontar con realismo la aparición de las armas occidentales, la falta de adaptación a ataques contra depósitos y la repetición de tácticas fracasadas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me imagino que lo habréis puesto: WarGonzo ha sido detenido/encarcelado en Moscú



ÚLTIMA HORA: WarGonzo ha sido liberado:




Comparaciones odiosas:


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)

> En #Kherson , la base de los ocupantes, ubicada en el complejo hotelero, fue destruida Este complejo pertenece al colaborador Vladimir Saldo, quien ahora está en tratamiento en un hospital #Moscow después de haber sido envenenado.



Parece que lo enveraron hace un mes, aunque quien sabe, quizás se pasó con el Vodka 









El gobernador ruso de los territorios ucranianos ocupados de Kherson habría sido envenenado


Vladimir Saldo fue trasladado en coma a Moscú y permanece ingresado en el área toxicológica del Instituto Sklifasovsky




www.infobae.com


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Hilazo de 
@NLwartracker
sobre las defensas RUs Chornobaivka, Kherson. Va a ser interesante ver cómo un ejército moderno vacía una posición en profundidad en directo a vista de drone y satélite. Conservad fotos para comparar con las de unas semanas


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Quiero recordar a la gente: Las fuerzas rusas al otro lado del río en la región de Kherson no tienen forma de abastecer o reforzar... Eventualmente, no podrán mantener sus posiciones. ¡Tal vez puedan ahora, pero no para siempre!


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Los drones Bayraktar destruyeron equipo militar ruso por valor de 26,5 millones de dólares, incluidos ocho tanques, en tres días, del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre.









Zaluzhny: Drones Bayraktar destruyen equipo ruso valorado en 26,5 millones de dólares en tres días


Los drones Bayraktar destruyeron equipo militar ruso por valor de 26,5 millones de dólares, incluidos ocho tanques, en tres días, del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.es


----------



## Demi Grante (3 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los tarados propagandistas televisivos en cortocircuito mental total
> Mas circo y mas adoctrinamiento
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: la última asignación de propaganda parece ser "Todo es mejor en Rusia". Los propagandistas se turnan para dar ejemplos. Sin una pizca de ironía, el presentador Vladimir Solovyov explicó por qué los gulags soviéticos eran mejores que los campos de concentración alemanes.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Rusia acusó a Rumanía de enviar suministros militares a Ucrania con el pretexto de ayuda humanitaria Rusia ha declarado que 1.500 "mercenarios rumanos" estaban en Ucrania y dice que Ucrania usa proyectiles de fabricación rumana. Esto sigue a la retórica provocativa de Lavrov sobre Transnistria.



Rumania ha suministrado alimentos, combustible y municiones a Ucrania, a pesar de las relaciones históricamente frías, pero no armas pesadas.

No hay evidencia de que las llamadas a nivel del Ministerio de Defensa entre Ucrania y Rumania, que cita Rusia, hayan dado lugar a transferencias de armas.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Por los videos que hoy estamos viendo de posiciones rusas con trincheras capturadas. Tiene pinta de que los rusos utilizan los BMP desde esas posiciones como cañones automáticos. En algunos casos cavan un pozo para taparlos un poco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Sep 2022)

Se reanuda el suministro de gas.

Si no lo venden lo tendrían que quemar, digo yo.




https://www.kp.ru/onlin7e/news/4904279/


----------



## XicoRaro (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Por los videos que hoy estamos viendo de posiciones rusas con trincheras capturadas. Tiene pinta de que los rusos utilizan los BMP desde esas posiciones como cañones automáticos. En algunos casos cavan un pozo para taparlos un poco.



Signo inequívoco de estar a la defensiva. Lo que nos deja translucir que los Rusos han perdido la iniciativa.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Sep 2022)

Impossible de stocker l'excès de gaz?, Gazprom continue de livrer l'Europe vi l'Ukraine ce samedi


Gazprom va finalement continuer de livrer du gaz à l’Europe, via l’Ukraine, annonce le géant gazier russe, après avoir annoncé que les livraisons vers l’Allemagne via Nord Stream 1 ne reprendraient pas comme prévu. Gazprom va livrer ce samedi 3 septembre 42,7 millions de mètres cubes de gaz à...




www.24jours.com


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (3 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Así es maricon del culo, hay que recordarlo siempre que los que apoyan a la OTAN de EEUU son maricones, sigue chupandosela a Zelensky. Los rusos que sigan follando a sus mujeres para hacer hijos, y vosotros a seguir con pollazos de Biden.



Veamos, parece que tengo algunas notificaciones, zanquitos varios y... un mensaje de neutranal295. Seguro que sigue con su monotema de fantasías homosexuales y tal vez tenga algún toque cuckhold. Vamos a ver...

Bingo!! He acertado (tampoco era tan difícil) 

Pero lo importante es:


----------



## Nicors (3 Sep 2022)

Tecnología
Cómo Ucrania está engañando a Rusia para proteger sus misiles HIMARS



Tecnología
Novaceno

EL ENGAÑO EN LA GUERRA DEL FUTURO
*Cómo Ucrania está engañando a Rusia para proteger sus misiles HIMARS*
*Ucrania está utilizando una táctica clásica para engañar al Ejército ruso, construyendo unidades HIMARS falsas mientras EEUU eleva esa treta a la tecnología del siglo XXI*





¿HIMARS de verdad o falso?
Ucrania está engañando a Rusia como los Aliados engañaron a los Nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial: construyendo vehículos falsos para confundir a los invasores y proteger su arma ofensiva más efectiva, las baterías de misiles HIMARS. 
La materia más fría del universo está ahora en Japón 
Omar Kardoudi
El país cuenta con 16 unidades de estos Sistemas de Cohetes de Alta Movilidad modelo M142, que son capaces de lanzar misiles guiados por GPS a 80 kilómetros de distancia con una precisión y poder destructor patentemente letales. Los expertos dicen que los HIMARS han parado la ofensiva rusa, destrozando sus líneas logísticas y posiciones. Su efectividad ha sido tal, de hecho, que el Ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu ha fijado como prioridad absoluta la destrucción de estos vehículos. Desde la televisión rusa, la desesperación ante el arma americana es palpable, con supuestos expertos amenazando con utilizar armas que no existen. 
*Alto coste para Rusia*
Los rusos también afirman que han “hackeado” los HIMARS, introduciéndose en los sistemas de los camiones, algo que se ha demostrado falso porque es técnicamente imposible acceder a las computadoras de estas unidades de forma remota. 
Sin embargo, la afirmación rusa de que han destruido unidades HIMARS parece ser cierta — excepto que los HIMAR destruidos no son los verdaderos, sino máquinas hechas de madera, como explica John Hudson — corresponsal del Washington Post en Kiev — en una exclusiva. De hecho, los rusos están tan confundidos por estos señuelos que dicen haber destruido más baterías de las que disponen los ucranianos. Según fuentes del Pentágono, sin embargo, todos los HIMARS siguen activos mientras Rusia malgasta costosos misiles — hasta diez misiles crucero 3M-54 Kalibr según sus cuentas, cada uno con un precio de casi un millón de dólares — en la destrucción de estos señuelos. 


*Historia de éxito*
No es la primera vez que se usan señuelos para confundir al enemigo. La Operación Fortaleza es el mejor ejemplo de esta táctica que, combinada con otras operaciones de inteligencia, fue tan efectiva que engañó a Hitler y sus espías igual que los HIMARS de madera están engañando a las fuerzas de Putin. 





La estratagema aliada fue la mayor operación de desinformación de la historia. Por el norte, mantuvo al ejército nazi en Noruega hasta el final de la guerra por decisión del propio Führer. Pero aún más importante fue la parte sur del engaño, diseñada para hacerles creer que los aliados atacarían por la zona de Calais y que Normandía era sólo una distracción. 
Para realizar este engaño, americanos e ingleses crearon un ejército de goma y madera al que llamaron el Primer Grupo de los Ejércitos de EEUU al mando del ya entonces legendario General Patton. Construyeron cientos de aviones de lona, tanques inflables y lanchas de desembarco de madera, que posicionaron en la zona ideal para invadir Calais. Combinado con varias operaciones de contrainteligencia y cables de radio, el engaño fue tan efectivo que los nazis se lo tragaron por completo, creyendo que el ataque principal se produciría en Calais incluso días después del famoso desembarco de Normandía. 

El éxito fue tal que, hoy en día, los militares norteamericanos siguen creyendo que los señuelos son fundamentales para confundir a las fuerzas de ataque enemigas e inutilizar sus defensas (también al contradio: los iraquíes y los serbios usaron también armas inflables y de madera para confundir a los aliados). Por eso, el Pentágono ha seguido invirtiendo millones de dólares en programas diseñados para engañar a sensores infrarrojos y de radar.

*El engaño como arma del futuro*
Para la defensa han pasado de usar rudimentarios tanques hinchables a crear copias perfectas de los modernos tanques M1 Abrams capaces de reproducir su perfil térmico. Según los norteamericanos, ni satélites espías ni cazabombarderos con sensores infrarrojos son incapaces de distinguir un M1 Abrams real de uno falso. Estos señuelos — que sólo pesan 23 kilogramos y se pueden transportar fácilmente en cualquier bolsa de lona o mochila táctica — sólo cuestan 3.000 dólares en comparación con los más de cuatro millones del dólares de un tanque real. 









Para el ataque, el Ejército americano ha desarrollado un misil capaz de confundir a las defensas aéreas, ya sean baterías de misiles tierra-aire o cazas interceptores. Este vehículo de usar y tirar es capaz de emitir señales electromagnéticas para que los radares enemigos crean que son aviones de combate reales. Los aviones fantasma pueden ser usados para simular escuadrones completos, sembrando la confusión con docenas de objetivos falsos mientras los aviones de ataque reales atacan por otros ángulos. 
El Pentágono expandirá la táctica con su programa del caza NGAD — dominio aéreo de nueva generación en sus siglas en inglés — también utilizará este tiempo de misiles así como drones inteligentes autónomos que harán de señuelos y protegerán las aeronaves pilotadas por humanos.


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



¿No se dan cuenta los que han ordenado que se hagan fotos de las familias recibiendo 4 rublos por padre/marido muerto del efecto desmoralizador que puede causar? Quieren dar imagen de que se preocupan por las familias de los fallecidos y consiguen lo contrario. Y como podéis ver en el tuit, hay quien en el otro bando se descojona del paripé montado.

De las pegatinas con la Z y Stalin en el coche ya me ahorro los comentarios.


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tecnología
> Cómo Ucrania está engañando a Rusia para proteger sus misiles HIMARS
> 
> 
> ...



Unas estupendas maquetas de madera a escala 1:1 hechas por los clubes de aeromodelismo serbios permitieron que la OTAN destruyera 45 de los 29 MiG29 serbios y siguiera volando alguno.


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Este es el tuitero del que hablaba el otro día, que se dedica a hacer el seguimiento de los ferries.



Parece que siguen insistiendo en meter chatarra en el lado Oeste del río, todos esos vehículos no volverán a cruzar el río cuanto más metan mejor


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



La hezperansa de hoczidente


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)

> Maxim Makhrinov era un partisano ucraniano de la ciudad ocupada de Tokmak. Cuando los rusos vinieron a detenerlo, Maxim los voló junto con él mismo. “¡Los héroes no mueren!”


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los dolares los llevan siempre los anglos cuando intentan infiltrar gente. Guste o no es una moneda aceptada y universal en billetes, se usa para compar ayuda si es posible. Lo he visto en infinidad de guerras suyas o de sus aliados.
> 
> Los uniformes nuevos son lógicos en una unidad de elite armada y entrenada por los anglos en el extranjeros que cumplia su primera y se suponia gran misión.
> 
> ...



No sé Rick... 

Ahora que lo pienso la horda de borrachos también lleva dinero... y joyas... y neveras, y aires acondicionados y radiadores... todo robado a la población civil que han invadido a golpe de kalasnikov.
Creí que en Orcolandia no les faltaba de ná!
Este alegre y sonriente muchacho también llevaba algo de chatarrilla pero ensangrentada! Ensangrentada de sus víctimas civiles.
Ojalá se pudra eternamente en el infierno.
Ella sigue sonriendo porque entró en la generación de los Lada básicos y sin abs, seguirá follando con otro orco borracho de vodka con la esperanza de que no le pegue mucho.


----------



## ghawar (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

El puente de Nova Kakhova ya ha colapsado.

Siempre saludaba.


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Hace unos minutos he leído la noticia en otro TT

Que rápidos los rusos saliendo a decir que era un complejo turistico


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

El mundo perdido es la traducción del nombre.

El complejo pertenecia a un colaborador que lo ofreció a ER, si es un sitio lujoso no creo que hayan metido ahi a dormir a los reclutas Dimitris, espero que hayan caído muchos oficiales...


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Este twitt habla de "leopardos" .. con pinzs

En la ruta Pueblo de Bereznegovatoe - Estación de Bereznegovatoe - Ternovka - Blagodatovka - Andreevka, continúa el traslado de equipos y personal a la costa sur. Se vieron "leopardos" alemanes, así como algo similar al finlandés ZSU ItPsv 90 (Marksman).


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Curioso detalle, municion irani en manos ucranianas....


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso la horda de borrachos también lleva dinero... y joyas... y neveras, y aires acondicionados y radiadores... todo robado a la población civil que han invadido a golpe de kalasnikov.
> Creí que en Orcolandia no les faltaba de ná!
> ...



Veo que eres la tipica escoria, en fin has tardado algo más que los clasicos otanicos.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Que pasa cuando se alejan 100km del frente los sistemas SS-300/400 para ponerlos a salvo de los jaimars esos de los que se queja el Carracas?

Pasa que creas un nicho por debajo de los 1200 pies en el que se mueven a sus anchas los TB-2



-


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

anda y vete a cagar quieres...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Sep 2022)

¿Este individuo murió? Tenía bastante protagonismo en vídeos los 2 primeros meses de la invasión, pero hace mucho que no lo veo en ninguno. Si ha fallecido: DEP


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los drones TB2 estan otra vez campando a su aire y eso es porque no tienen defensa aerea los rusos, asi que a los tanques se los estan calzando



Necesitamos otro meme de esos con un San Harm.


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Ya no hay agujeros que tapar... Ni puente.

Otra perspectiva.


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Sep 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Que pasa cuando se alejan 100km del frente los sistemas SS-300/400 para ponerlos a salvo de los jaimars esos de los que se queja el Carracas?
> 
> Pasa que creas un nicho por debajo de los 1200 pies en el que se mueven a sus anchas los TB-2
> 
> ...



Rusia está exponiendo a nivel planetario todas sus debilitadles militares y tecnológicas. 

Increíble.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Este individuo murió? Tenía bastante protagonismo en vídeos los 2 primeros meses de la invasión, pero hace mucho que no lo veo en ninguno. Si ha fallecido: DEP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178585



Era el Biolorruso, creo que lo mataron


----------



## moncton (3 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tecnología
> Cómo Ucrania está engañando a Rusia para proteger sus misiles HIMARS
> 
> 
> ...



La que han montado los ucranianos con 16 HIMARS

Los polacos han comprado 500...


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Curioso detalle, municion irani en manos ucranianas....



Según comentaban estos días en Twitter Pakistán tiene una cantidad importante de esa munición y se la vende a Ucrania, supongo que habrá algo de "intervención" USA en la operación.


----------



## Nicors (3 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Este individuo murió? Tenía bastante protagonismo en vídeos los 2 primeros meses de la invasión, pero hace mucho que no lo veo en ninguno. Si ha fallecido: DEP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178585



Bielorruso. Son muchos de ese país apoyando a Ucrania.


*Cientos de voluntarios bielorrusos luchan contra el Ejército ruso en Ucrania*
Este contenido fue publicado el 30 julio 2022 - 14:3430 julio 2022 - 14:34
Por Rostyslav Averchuk
Leópolis (Ucrania), 30 jul (EFE). - Cientos de voluntarios de Bielorrusia, que ha servido de base a las tropas rusas en su invasión de Ucrania, conforman el regimiento del Ejército ucraniano "Kastuś Kalinoŭski", en lucha contra las fuerzas de Moscú.
Sus combatientes, la mayoría sin experiencia militar previa, creen que no puede haber una Bielorrusia libre sin una Ucrania libre, según explicaron dos de ellos a Efe por teléfono desde un emplazamiento secreto.
Un joven informático bielorruso que se presenta como "Ruh" -en referencia al Ave Ruc de la mitología persa- empezó a buscar formas de actuar para detener la invasión que su país había facilitado en cuanto le llegaron las primeras noticias de la agresión rusa el pasado 24 de febrero
Pronto se hizo evidente que no serían posibles grandes protestas en Bielorrusia, debido a la brutal represión de la oposición por parte del régimen del presidente Alexander Lukashenko.
"La gente tenía miedo, literalmente, hasta de salir a la calle," contó a Efe.
"Zhe", otro voluntario, que se identifica sólo por el diminutivo de su nombre, también apoyó las protestas masivas de 2020 en Bielorrusia, cuando cientos de miles se manifestaron para pedir un recuento transparente tras las elecciones presidenciales, con un saldo de miles de detenidos torturados, así como docenas de asesinatos y desapariciones.
Zhe se mudó a Ucrania, al que considera "un país libre" y tres semanas antes de la invasión abrió una estación de servicio de reparación de coches en Irpin, un suburbio de la capital ucraniana.
Tras el estallido del conflicto, acompañó a su prometida a un lugar seguro y decidió que debía ayudar a proteger al país en el que ahora residía.
Ninguno de los dos contaba con experiencia militar al inicio de las hostilidades, aunque Ruh tenía a sus espaldas cuatro meses de entrenamiento en la reserva del Ejército bielorruso que, según afirma, no le sirvió para nada.
*Mostrar más*

*Antisemitismo en Suiza*
Desde hace siglos, muchas personas tienden a recurrir a modelos explicativos antisemitas en situaciones de crisis.
Tras oír hablar de una unidad del Ejército ucraniano formada íntegramente por bielorrusos, Ruh se reunió con otros voluntarios en Polonia, y, después de un riguroso programa de entrenamiento, se convirtió en parte del equipo de vigilancia con drones, mientras que Zhe ha contribuido a encontrar el mejor equipamiento para el regimiento.
Bautizado como "Kastuś Kalinoŭski" y formado sobre la base de varias unidades del Ejército ucraniano, aspira a convertirse en el núcleo de un nuevo Ejército profesional en una hipotética Bielorrusia democrática y, según sus integrantes, combina la disciplina con la democracia interna.
La mayoría de los combatientes del regimiento ocultan su identidad porque el régimen de Lukashenko persigue a quienes percibe como amenaza; Zhe relata que su padre, discapacitado, fue detenido durante 15 días como acto de intimidación.
Ruh cree que el batallón ya se ha ganado una gran reputación entre los ucranianos, tras haber luchado en algunos de los puntos más calientes del frente y de haber contribuido a la defensa de ciudades como Bucha (norte) o Lysychansk (este), con algunos de sus integrantes caídos en combate cuerpo a cuerpo.
Sin embargo, se trata de una guerra marcada por la artillería de largo alcance, por lo que los soldados pasan la mayor parte del tiempo tratando de mantener sus posiciones ante las descargas de artillería, seguidas en ocasiones por ofensivas de tanques y, más rara vez, por ataques de infantería.
Normalmente, cuando se dan cuenta de que los rusos conocen la localización exacta de sus trincheras, los soldados la dejan y buscan un nuevo emplazamiento para fortificar sus posiciones.
*Newsletter*
Regístrese para recibir en su correo electrónico nuestro boletín semanal con una selección de los artículos más interesantes.

"No tienes ni idea de cómo reaccionarías en una situación de combate hasta que vives una y ves minas explotando a pocos metros de ti," afirmó Zhe.
"Siempre hay miedo en esos casos. Pero se convierte en parte de tu vida como soldado y aprendes a mantenerte profesional a pesar de ello," agregó.
Mientras que los primeros voluntarios sólo averiguaron a qué tipo de guerra se enfrentaban al arribar a Ucrania, los nuevos combatientes, que siguen llegando, están con frecuencia mejor preparados psicológicamente.
Zhe cree que el motivo por el que Lukashenko no ha enviado todavía sus tropas para apoyar a las fuerzas rusas contra Ucrania es que, más allá del mal estado del Ejército y de la economía, la mayoría de los bielorrusos no apoyaría la decisión.
"El 85 % de los bielorrusos están en contra de la guerra," aseguró.
La opresión del régimen hace que sea muy difícil protestar abiertamente, pero Ruh considera que si los soldados bielorrusos comenzaran a morir en masa, como pasaría en el caso de una invasión, la gente olvidaría sus miedos y las protestas se reavivarían.
Para el voluntario, la guerra no terminará hasta que Bielorrusia sea libre, tanto de la dictadura del presidente Aleksandr Lukashenko como del control ruso, pero primero es preciso liberar todos los territorios ucranianos, incluida la península de Crimea, ya que no puede haber una Bielorrusia libre sin una Ucrania libre.









Cientos de voluntarios bielorrusos luchan contra el Ejército ruso en Ucrania


Por Rostyslav Averchuk Leópolis (Ucrania), 30 jul (EFE). - Cientos de voluntarios de Bielorrusia, que ha servido de base a las tropas rusas en su invasión de Ucrania, conforman el regimiento del Ejército ucraniano "Kastuś Kalinoŭski", en lucha contra las fuerzas de Moscú. Sus combatientes, la...




www.swissinfo.ch













Estos son los ciberpartisanos bielorrusos que luchan para Ucrania y su propio país - VoxEurop


Una resistencia discreta pero efectiva en contra de la invasión rusa está trabajando desde Bielorrusia. Para estos combatientes informáticos, apoyar los esfuerzos bélicos de Ucrania también es una manera de reivindicar la independencia de su país frente a Rusia




voxeurop.eu


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Melafo!
Oh wait...


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Era el Biolorruso, creo que lo mataron



Dicen que su Instagram es Игорь Номан (@yankee.in) • Fotos y videos de Instagram y ha publicado hace muy poco, parece que sigue vivo buenas noticias.


----------



## Spieluhr (3 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Necesitamos otro meme de esos con un San Harm.


----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Para los que se preguntan a qué están esperando los ucranianos para atacar a los vehículos que están esperando los ferries parece que ya se ha reportado algun ataque pero no hay todavía videos...


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Rusia está exponiendo a nivel planetario todas sus debilitadles militares y tecnológicas.
> 
> Increíble.



En su momento esto daba mucho miedito:







Hasta que llegaron los 80 con los Israelíes y USA sobrevolando esos señores con toallas en la cabeza y misiles pum soviéticos.


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso la horda de borrachos también lleva dinero... y joyas... y neveras, y aires acondicionados y radiadores... todo robado a la población civil que han invadido a golpe de kalasnikov.
> Creí que en Orcolandia no les faltaba de ná!
> ...



Oh! el camarada "delhierro" me ha puesto en el ignore por este pequeño comentario.
Estoy desolado.


----------



## ELVR (3 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ya sabemos qué poner para los del "ej que vuestro NWO , invasión moronegra y tal"


----------



## César Borgia (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Spieluhr (3 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Camaradas, estoy a punto de pasarme al enemigo y consagrar mi vida al comunismo


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Eso es hacer trampas!


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

Volver al redil....



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (3 Sep 2022)

Nuevo montaje de los rusos.

Difunden un video de un supuesto ataque con HIMARS cerca de la central nuclear..


----------



## Visrul (3 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Se reanuda el suministro de gas.
> Si no lo venden lo tendrían que quemar, digo yo.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que viene a decir que "han quemado" el comodín del chantaje con el gas (¡¡_te dejo de suministrar gas_!!) y se dan cuenta que es mejor venderlo que quemarlo...


----------



## Visrul (3 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Este individuo murió? Tenía bastante protagonismo en vídeos los 2 primeros meses de la invasión, pero hace mucho que no lo veo en ninguno. Si ha fallecido: DEP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178585



Creo que era bielorruso si no me equivoco.

Edito: ya veo que lo mencionaron otros foreros. Siento el duplicado


----------



## Focus in (3 Sep 2022)

*Esta guerra la tienen perdidisima los cerdos bolcheviques, les pasara como cuando invadieron Afganistán, es una guerra de desgaste con el único resultado para los orcos de la derrota. *

*Cada **día** miles de soldados orcos desertan, la **corrupción** por las nubes y la moral por los suelos.*


----------



## Pat (4 Sep 2022)

*Clásico política exterior Ruso…* el 0,7% del populación de Chequia quieren la neutralidad, pues según “CoCo” el portavoz de Putin en Burbuja esta 0.7% del populación debe ser armado por Rusia para derrocar el gobierno legitima.

En fin; no me sorprendería que Rusia intenta desestabilizar a todos los países Europeas, Rusia es un estado Gánster que considera que ellos pueden romper todo norma y ley internacional.
Rusia debe estar aislado del mundo civilizado y que no les compramos nada ni les vendemos nada y que ninguna Ruso pueden entrar en nuestros países.


----------



## volador (4 Sep 2022)

Ya lo entiendo 
Como un noruego hijoputa es un depravado entonces Rusia tiene que invadir Ucrania... 

Y digo yo, si el hijoputa es noruego porque no invade Rusia a Noruega


----------



## Feriri88 (4 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Necesitan putas para vender su ideología?


----------



## JAGGER (4 Sep 2022)

Arriba arriba arriba iré


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que bien lo sabes,piraton.



Hay mucho seguidor de Zelensky en este foro, y tu su primer fans en poner el culo, debes de tener a la novia desesperada.  Sal del armario, le harás un favor.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

Spieluhr dijo:


> Veamos, parece que tengo algunas notificaciones, zanquitos varios y... un mensaje de neutranal295. Seguro que sigue con su monotema de fantasías homosexuales y tal vez tenga algún toque cuckhold. Vamos a ver...
> 
> Bingo!! He acertado (tampoco era tan difícil)
> 
> ...



Pero tu sigues siendo un maricón serviendo con tu culo a Zelensky.


----------



## legal (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pero tu sigues siendo un maricón serviendo con tu culo a Zelensky.



Comprendes que se te llame neutranal?
Gracias por upear el mejor hilo de la guerra.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

legal dijo:


> Comprendes que se te llame neutranal?
> Gracias por upear el mejor hilo de la guerra.



por qué te ofendes a que te llamen mariconazo, si lo eres  , déjame a tu novia que la haré sentir mujer, y luego que vaya a Rusia a repoblar. Cuando sienta una polla rusa y la deje preñada, ni se acordará de tí. Sal del armario, le harás un favor a tu novia.


----------



## Rovusthiano (4 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Clásico política exterior Ruso…* el 0,7% del populación de Chequia quieren la neutralidad, pues según “CoCo” el portavoz de Putin en Burbuja esta 0.7% del populación debe ser armado por Rusia para derrocar el gobierno legitima.
> 
> En fin; no me sorprendería que Rusia intenta desestabilizar a todos los países Europeas, Rusia es un estado Gánster que considera que ellos pueden romper todo norma y ley internacional.
> Rusia debe estar aislado del mundo civilizado y que no les compramos nada ni les vendemos nada y que ninguna Ruso pueden entrar en nuestros países.



Cocoguarro coco coco gua escribe desde una favela de Caracas, a él lo de vivir en un país gobernado por un gánster le mola.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Volver al redil....
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.





neutral295 dijo:


> Hay mucho seguidor de Zelensky en este foro, y tu su primer fans en poner el culo, debes de tener a la novia desesperada.  Sal del armario, le harás un favor.



Joder ya ha vuelto el obseso de culos peludos y pollas? Que asco de tío.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder ya ha vuelto el obseso de culos peludos y pollas? Que asco de tío.



Hostias, mariconazo, tu por aquí de nuevo. Has hablado con tu novia sobre tu nueva obsesión el culo de Zelensky?


----------



## Subprime (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Hostias, mariconazo, tu por aquí de nuevo. Has hablado con tu novia sobre tu nueva obsesión el culo de Zelensky?



Que te calles Panchito maricon habla solo cuando se te ordene.


----------



## Subprime (4 Sep 2022)

Ucrania, cada vez mejores armas,


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que te calles Panchito maricon habla solo cuando se te ordene.



El maricon eres tú por chuparsela a Zelensky y a Biden. Putin te regala un curso gratis en Siberia de como dejar embarazada y satisfecha a tu novia  , eres un sinvergüenza de no regalarle una noche de amor en la cama, eso no se lo hace a una mujer. Que obsesión tienes con el coito anal masculino, ves a un profesional a que te trate.


----------



## Walter Eucken (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

En que tienes ocupada la lengua en este momento que no escribes?  seguro que estás chupando el culo de Zelensky.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> En que tienes ocupada la lengua en este momento que no escribes?  seguro que estás chupando el culo de Zelensky.



Disculpa, es que acaba de llegar tu señora madre para su sesión de rabo.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Disculpa, es que acaba de llegar tu señora madre para su sesión de rabo.



y a tu madre cuantos centímetros le caben, seguro que tu padre debe ser otro mariconazo como tú. Dile que hay rusos con un buen calibre, y pueden empalar a tu madre y novia juntas.  que duro es ser impotente delante de mujeres y que te gusten los hombres


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Esas zapatillas no son serias...


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> y a tu madre cuantos centímetros le caben, seguro que tu padre debe ser otro mariconazo como tú. Dile que hay rusos con un buen calibre, y pueden empalar a tu madre y novia juntas.  que duro es ser impotente delante de mujeres y que te gusten los hombres



Un Panchito micropene como tú no le serviria, tu como mucho te puedes follar una cobaya.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Incremento de bajas de orcos. Les están dando pal pelo


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Un Panchito micropene como tú no le serviria, tu como mucho te puedes follar una cobaya.



Tu madre es muy fea y vieja, me follo a tu novia y me corro 2 veces a pelo sin sacarla, seguro que la dejo preñada a la primera, impotente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Hostias, mariconazo, tu por aquí de nuevo. Has hablado con tu novia sobre tu nueva obsesión el culo de Zelensky?



Que un chaval argentino de 16 años tenga mayor dignidad y capacidad intelectual que tú dice mucho sobre el grado de degradación moral y psíquica que habéis llegado muchos en este foro.

Tu obsesión en menospreciar e insultar a los gays indica que tienes un grave problema de identidad. Te lo intentas arrancar del cerebro atacando al colectivo que más te perturba, por tu evidente afinidad con ellos, no hace falta más que leer tu historial. Tendrías que ir a un especialista.

Pero tus problemas de identidad no quitan que, como decía, este chaval tenga mucho más empaque y nivel intelectual que tú.

Lee lo de que dice y deja de arrastrarte por el foro dejando un reguero de bilis, gargajos y detritus, como la más asquerosa de las babosas.


"
*De qué igualdad me hablan cuando hay miles de personas sin poder trabajar por la incompetencia de mi país mientras que otros van al cajero y sacan plata sin ningún mérito, sin ningún esfuerzo*.

¿*Necesitamos un baño para adolescentes trans? ¿Es lo que necesitamos realmente? ¿Por qué no pensar en lo precario de nuestro sistema educativo? ¿*Por qué no pensar en la clase media que se hace pobre.

Nos quieren desviar hablando de temas irrelevantes, y no de temas reales como por ejemplo que no puedo ahorrar en mi moneda, y tengo ahorrar en una moneda extranjera, para que lo que tengo no se devalúe; *hay que hablar de temas en serio, como de nuestro futuro* porque *ni yo ni mi padre tenemos problema con una persona por su género. Lo que hagan en la intimidad nos da igual. Lo que nos importa es la persona, la mentalidad que tiene”*


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu madre es muy fea y vieja, me follo a tu novia y me corro 2 veces a pelo sin sacarla, seguro que la dejo preñada a la primera, impotente.



Que obsesión con las novias ajenas, aunque no me extraña un Panchito feo, paticorto y con síndrome de down es normal que se obsesione con chicas blancas occidentales, pero no está hecha la miel para la boca del pancho.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> El maricon eres tú por chuparsela a Zelensky y a Biden. Putin te regala un curso gratis en Siberia de como dejar embarazada y satisfecha a tu novia  , eres un sinvergüenza de no regalarle una noche de amor en la cama, eso no se lo hace a una mujer. Que obsesión tienes con el coito anal masculino, ves a un profesional a que te trate.



Cuando digo que el colectivo gay te perturba no lo digo por decir.

Evidentemente has defendido a los homosexuales durante muchos años pero ahora tus obsesiones más intimas hacen que les insultes con saña. Para ocultar tus propias inseguridades.


1/ No suspendéis la autonomía…ni enviáis el ejército?... me parece que os estáis amariconando….

Por @neutral295

"*Menuda mierda de Catalonia vais hacer presumiendo de libertades si ya habláis de esa forma tan despectivas de los homosexuales*

2/ Sábado dia 8, cocentracion en la plaza. EL PROBLEMA CATALAN SI IMPORTA

Por @neutral295

"donde está tu democracia?, si los españoles os tenemos que enseñar a respetar a los homosexuales. *Que desprecio haces a los maricones utilizandolo como insulto*, espero que el presidente de Cataluña no sea un dictador como tú con los homosexuales.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que obsesión con las novias ajenas, aunque no me extraña un Panchito feo, paticorto y con síndrome de down es normal que se obsesione con chicas blancas occidentales, pero no está hecha la miel para la boca del pancho.



y tu maricon que no la tocas, prefieres comerte la polla de Biden y Zelensky, eres un guarro.


----------



## moncton (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Alguien se esta quedando con la pasta de los soldados, los rusos haciendo rusadas

Pues la llevan clara, si no le pagan a los soldados y encima les caen himars en todo el careto, la situacion se puede torcer muy rápidamente 

Mas cerca del colapso del ejercito


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Frente de Kherson: Rusos montan un puente sobre el río Inhulets para atacar a ucranianos por retaguardia pero sale mal, son repelidos y el pontón ha pasado a manos ucranianas.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando digo que el colectivo gay te perturba no lo digo por decir.
> 
> Evidentemente has defendido a los homosexuales durante muchos años pero ahora tus obsesiones más intimas hacen que les insultes con saña. Para ocultar tus propias inseguridades.
> 
> ...



manipulador de la información del 2014, me refiero a los maricones como tu de la OTAN, en aquella época no se la chupaban a Biden y Zelensky, como lo haces tú. No es lo mismo un maricón Zelensky-Biden como tú que un maricón independentista que le importa una polla la guerra. Siempre intentando confundir como las tvs con la viruela del mono.Tampoco tragaban los medios de comunicación del 2009 a los corruptos políticos que querían vacunar a toda España de la gripe A.  
hay que poner las cosas en contesto ¿por qué escondes las fechas, manipulador de la desinformación?


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Material ucraniano destruido en su intento de ofensiva ( se ve por el tipo de camuflaje y modelos ) grabado por los rusos , lo que implica que el terreno esta en sus manos y andan avanzando.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> manipulador de la información del 2014, me refiero a los maricones como tu de la OTAN, en aquella época no se la chupaban a Biden y Zelensky, como lo haces tú. No es lo mismo un maricón Zelensky-Biden como tú que un maricón independentista que le importa una polla la guerra. Siempre intentando confundir como las tvs con la viruela del mono.Tampoco tragaban los medios de comunicación del 2009 a los corruptos políticos que querían vacunar a toda España de la gripe A.
> hay que poner las cosas en contesto ¿por qué escondes las fechas, manipulador de la desinformación?



Entonces acusabas a los independentistas de insultar a los homosexuales.

Tú desde hace un tiempo les estás insultando con saña.

No tienes un mínimo de dignidad y vergüenza?

Ha llegado el momento que foreros pro Rusia que frecuentan este hilo se mojen y digan algo sobre este asunto.


----------



## EGO (4 Sep 2022)

Agradecimientos a Mononeuronal295 por estar upeando este hilo y caricaturizar a los putincels.

Eres nuestro hijo de la Tomasa.Los idiotas utiles siempre vienen bien.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Vaya, lo he duplicado. En todo caso os he puesto la zona.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Como se puede ver esa zona es fácilmente defendible por los orcos por el entramado fluvial pero con el regalo de puente a los ucranianos la cosa puede cambiar.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Complejo ruso EW Silok-01 capturado por la 128a brigada


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Tiene pinta de que a parte de por Jerson, las fuerzas ucranianas están lanzando ataques, básicamente por todas las líneas del frente,sobretodo el de la línea Síversk-Bhakmut,Izium, y Sloviansk.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Los rusos escuchan el dron, la mente bárbara dice que se acueste, haciendo un objetivo aún más grande para el dron, termine.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

La propaganda rusa sólo existe para crear una realidad paralela que oculte la realidad verdadera. Si Zvezda, la TV del MoD RUs, publica vídeos del suministro de combustible es porque están teniendo problemas con el suministro de combustible. Rusia miente siempre y en todo.


----------



## Coviban (4 Sep 2022)

Entro al hilo para enterarme de como va y solo veo propaganda yanki.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Entro al hilo para enterarme de como va y solo veo propaganda yanki.



Hola podemita comunista


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Inteligencia: llamada interceptada arroja luz sobre las malas condiciones que enfrentan las tropas rusas en Ucrania. En una conversación interceptada por el Departamento de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, un soldado ruso dice que los nuevos reclutas rusos no estaban debidamente equipados.



Según el soldado, no les entregaron sus propios uniformes ni sacos de dormir y el arma que le entregaron no funcionaba correctamente.


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Entro al hilo para enterarme de como va y solo veo propaganda yanki.



Aquí se ponen fuentes, videos y pocas gilipolleces para eso te vas a la chincheta de los comunistas ( salvo contados foreros que con santa paciencia os rebate) y dejas de enmiendar por aquí.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Liberado Ozernoe, N riv Donets, S Yampil, SE Liman, zona ocupada por RUs desde Mayo. Podría tratarse operaciones SoF o explotación de la debilidad rusa.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

SU-25 UKR realiza misión ataque SW Donetsk-Marinka. He esperado a la geolocalización de 
@doppelot
porque me costaba creer en que Donbas, prácticamente sobre la capital pro-rusa, la aviación UKR estuviera activa. Tremenda humillación.


----------



## Ricardiano (4 Sep 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo los Ukras han lanzado una ofensiva. Si por este santo foro, y en la tv los analistas, no paraban de decir que defenderse vale, pero atacar no entraba dentro de sus posibilidades. Que todo lo perdido era irrecuperable. Y que diesen gracias, que los ruskis no querían más.

Yo no entiendo a esto ukras siempre negándose a aceptar la realidad que les marcan los que saben. 

PD: ni un centímetro de Ukr se van a quedar los ruskis...


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo los Ukras han lanzado una ofensiva. Si por este santo foro, y en la tv los analistas, no paraban de decir que defenderse vale, pero atacar no entraba dentro de sus posibilidades. Que todo lo perdido era irrecuperable. Y que diesen gracias, que los ruskis no querían más.
> 
> Yo no entiendo a esto ukras siempre negándose a aceptar la realidad que les marcan los que saben.
> 
> PD: ni un centímetro de Ukr se van a quedar los ruskis...



Porque las propaganda rusa te vende una cosa.. la realidad es otra. tb es cierto que tambien las armas donadas occidentales son de mucho mas calidad que las rusas y a eso le unimos inteligencia, doctrinas realistas y modernas y un pueblo que lucha por su supervivencia, tienes todo lo necesario para que al orco ruso se le eche de Ucrania.


----------



## Tales. (4 Sep 2022)

Ucrania se ha hecho con la iniciativa estratégica en todo el frente, es increíble lo bajo que ha caído el ejército ruso.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Complejo ruso EW Silok-01 capturado por la 128a brigada



Guerra electrónica. Este sistema es bastante reciente y diseñado para interceptar drones convencionales..


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Esto empieza a parecerse a Kiev

Convoy militar ruso destruido


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Muy buena noticia.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Sabeis donde estan los de: Como va la contraofensiva en Jerson jaja??? Ahi tienen una buena imagen,disfruten.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Se sigue liberando asentamientos

El pueblo de Ozerne en la región de Donetsk fue liberado por las fuerzas de la Universidad Estatal de Ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ucrania se ha hecho con la iniciativa estratégica en todo el frente, es increíble lo bajo que ha caído el ejército ruso.



Ya lanzarán más oleadas humanas...los rusos es su táctica favorita


----------



## paconan (4 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky y sus reflexiones, curiosa la foto de la fuga de aceite del Nord Stream, chantaje barato versión Putin


Estoy confundido. ¿De qué se trata realmente la guerra rusa con Ucrania?

Cuando una persona normal dice una mentira, mira fijamente o mira hacia otro lado y hacia abajo. Aquí hay un buen ejemplo.






El corresponsal de guerra ruso Alexander Sladkov (en la foto de arriba) mató a tiros a un hombre con su placa de matrícula P042 de Toyota negra con marca Z cerca de Lisichynask, República Popular de Lugansk, y se alejó.

Un investigador privado preguntó a los testigos y descubrió que era el coche de Sladkov y la noticia corrió por Internet como la pólvora. Sladkov apareció en una piscina en Rostov dos días después para aplacar a sus fanáticos.

“Bueno, parece que no estoy en la cárcel. Por supuesto, los testigos no fueron silenciados. Yo estaba en un lugar diferente en ese momento. De hecho, no he estado en el LPR durante mucho tiempo. De hecho, por supuesto, es una mierda. Ni siquiera te preocupes.

¿Quién está preocupado, amigo? no estoy preocupado ¿ Estás preocupado?

Era solo un tipo, prácticamente ucraniano. Ustedes, muchachos, mátenlos todos los días con Iskandars, Grads, Kalibrs, artillería, tanques. Uno más, uno menos. ¿Quién se daría cuenta? Ni siquiera te preocupes.

Sladkov no es un buen mentiroso, y cuando pronunció 'ni siquiera te preocupes' miró hacia abajo y hacia otro lado.

Rusia siendo Rusia, los testigos han sido silenciados, y la coartada del periodista Z es platino sólido: pasó dos días en la piscina de Rostov tomando un descanso de los informes diarios de LPR en el canal Rusia 1, que aparentemente hizo su hermano gemelo.







Igor Konashenkov, secretario de prensa del Ministerio de Guerra, por otro lado, es un mentiroso patológico. Comenzó sus informes de guerra el 25 de febrero con una estrella en sus hombreras y ahora tiene dos. Les garantizo que para cuando termine la guerra, Putin lo nombrará General del Ejército.

Konashenkov estaba en el programa infantil Buenas noches, niños contando cuentos de hadas. Sus boletines diarios sobre SMO hace tiempo que se separaron por completo de la realidad y entraron en la tierra de las creencias. Todos están drogados en el Kremlin. Al menos, en la Unión Soviética bebían vodka.

En el mapa, dice que el ejército ruso ha destruido 44 unidades HIMARS. El ejército ucraniano tiene 24 unidades en total. ¿Quizás Konashenkov se refiere a las réplicas de madera de HIMARS que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa bombardeó con misiles de 10 millones de dólares?







Un puñado de patriotZ disfrazados capturaron el Reichstag en 1945 instalando una bandera en el techo de un edificio en Mariyupol donde sus compatriotas mataron a unos 20.000 civiles, el 97% de los cuales hablaban ruso como lengua materna. Los rusos han estado atrapados en el ciclo del tiempo en 1945 desde 2014.







Esta es la prueba de “fuga de aceite” que Gazprom presentó a su principal cliente en Europa para justificar la interrupción del suministro de gas en el gasoducto North Stream One.

“Usa un trapo. Le pagaremos diez mil millones de euros”, respondió su cliente número uno.

“Preferimos no tener dinero y congelarles el culo porque poseemos misteriosas almas rusas”.







De hecho, recuerdo a este tipo de las noticias. En 2009, Ivan Neparatov, líder de un grupo del crimen organizado en Sergiev Posad, Región de Moscú y sus secuaces mataron a cinco personas. Neparatov fue sentenciado a 25 años en una cárcel de alta seguridad.

A principios de este mes, Yevgeny Prigozhin, jefe del Grupo Wagner, lo reclutó para la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania, donde fue utilizado como un dron humano para reconquistar la posición de las fuerzas ucranianas y lo mataron.

Putin premió al asesino en serie por sacrificar su vida porque los amigos de Putin robaron dinero y no diseñaron ni entregaron ningún dron con la medalla "Por el valor".

La guerra con Ucrania no se trata de nada. Si originalmente algunos actores le atribuyeron algún significado arbitrario en Rusia, ahora no queda ninguno. Sin embargo, hay ucranianos que luchan por su libertad y la liberación de su tierra de las alimañas rusas.

No hay nada más.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Ozerne en #Donetsk Oblast fue liberado por los soldados de un batallón de fusileros del 15º Regimiento Eslavo, la Guardia Nacional y el 63º batallón de la 103ª Brigada de Defensa de Lviv #UkraineRussiaWar


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## paconan (4 Sep 2022)

Interesante hilo de K Galeev sobre Gorbachov y su perestroika



Ahora asociamos a Gorbachov con la Perestroika, que a su vez se interpreta como que Gorbachov es amable siendo amable. En realidad, al comienzo de su gobierno, Gorbachov continuó con las políticas neoestalinistas de Andropov. Pero luego el precio del petróleo cayó y no se recuperó. De ahí la Perestroika

La era de Brezhnev generalmente se conoce como Застой, el Estancamiento. Si Jruschov pretendía sin ironía construir el comunismo, Brezhnev abandonó cualquier intento de hacerlo. Los altos precios del petróleo de la década de 1970 crearon una ilusión de prosperidad, mientras que en realidad el sistema se estaba volviendo cada vez menos eficiente.

Jruchev vio el comunismo como un objetivo realista. Incluso fijó una fecha límite específica: 1980. Sin embargo, Brezhnev eliminó todas las fechas límite específicas del programa del Partido. El paradigma orientado al futuro (construir el comunismo) murió y surgió el nuevo, orientado al pasado.
Adorando la Gran Victoria

Aunque el culto a la Victoria tomó sus formas más absurdas bajo Putin, se originó bajo Brezhnev. Como el país ya no estaba orientado hacia el futuro, ahora estaba orientado hacia el pasado. Los acentos de propaganda se cambiaron gradualmente de la Revolución de Octubre a la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

El jefe de la KGB, Andropov, que acumuló el inmenso poder bajo Brezhnev, criticó hacia dónde se dirigía el sistema. KGB creó una serie de grupos de expertos económicos formales e informales que trabajan sobre cómo superar la crisis. Muchos futuros reformadores radicales de la década de 1990 se originaron allí.

Al suceder a Brezhnev, Andropov trató de revitalizar la URSS. Inició una cruzada contra la corrupción, todas las formas de comercio y negocios privados y la ociosidad. La KGB estaba literalmente haciendo redadas en cines o en tiendas durante el día, capturando a aquellos que se suponía que estaban en el trabajo.

Andropov también hizo una serie de cambios de cuadros, promoviendo a funcionarios más jóvenes para luchar contra la gerontocracia establecida. Y Gorbachov era probablemente su favorito desde la década de 1960. Trató de presionarlo hacia los niveles más altos del poder, primero sin éxito.

En 1978, Andropov tuvo una oportunidad. Murió un secretario del Comité Central para la agricultura, por lo que tenían una vacante. Andropov organizó lo que luego se llamaría "Una reunión de cuatro secretarios generales": Brezhev, Andropov, Chernenko y Gorbachev. Brezhnev aceptó la candidatura de Gorbachov

La carrera de Gorbachov fue increíble y rompiendo todas las reglas establecidas. En 1978 se convierte en Secretario del Comité Central. En 1980 miembro del Politburó. ¡Ni siquiera tenía 60 años entonces, solo 59 años! Absolutamente increíble.

En la gerontocracia soviética tardía, Gorbachov era un Boss Baby
El Boss Baby promovido gracias al patrocinio de Andropov sobrevivió a sus superiores. En la década de 1980, los líderes soviéticos comenzaron a morir uno por uno (= carreras de carruajes)

1981 - 75 años Brezhnev
1984 - 64 años Andropov
1985 - 73 años Chernenko

Baby Boss sobrevivió a todos y sucedió en el trono
Al heredar el trono, Gorbachov continuó en gran medida con las políticas de Andropov:

1) Política neoestalinista
2) Política industrial fuerte
3) Importación tecnológica de Occidente

No pretendía liberalizar el sistema. Por el contrario, pretendía endurecerlo y revigorizarlo.



La agenda del 27º Congreso del Partido, celebrada en febrero de 1986, fue neoestalinista. Bajo Gorbachov temprano, las represiones soviéticas contra cualquier forma de empresa privada alcanzaron su punto máximo. En mayo de 1986 emitieron una orden:

"Sobre medidas para incrementar la lucha contra las rentas no laborales"



En pocas palabras, solo su salario del estado era el ingreso "devengado". Todos sus ajetreos privados fueron inmerecidos y tuvieron que ser desarraigados. Siguió una ola de represiones contra todas las formas de empresas privadas. Los pequeños talleres o talleres de reparación fueron cerrados en masa

.

La población rural también sufrió. Invernaderos privados, establos de ganado fueron destruidos en masa. Obviamente no necesitas este invernadero para ti, parece que estás *vendiendo* lo que cultivas. Eso es ingreso no ganado. También se cerraron los mercados en los que se podía vender la cosecha.

Dejame darte un ejemplo. La ley soviética hizo una distinción entre la "propiedad personal" legal (para sus propias necesidades) y la "propiedad privada" ilegal (medios de producción).


Así que si usted montó su automóvil, está bien. Pero si estás haciendo servicio de taxi, se convierte en medio de producción = ilegal
A principios de la era de Gorbachov, los policías tendían emboscadas a los conductores sospechosos de llevar pasajeros por dinero. Si actúa como un taxi, utiliza su automóvil como medio de producción para obtener los ingresos no derivados del trabajo. Solo se gana lo que se obtiene del estado, cualquier otro ajetreo es delito

Las medidas draconianas contra la iniciativa empresarial privada, el comercio, etc. se combinaron con la fuerte política industrial. Gorbachov apuntó a una nueva Industrialización, ahora con un enfoque específico en maquinaria y TI, pero totalmente controlado por el estado.


Ver cia.gov/readingroom/do…

Planearon una "renovación tecnológica", con el objetivo de renovar 1/3 de la industria soviética para la década de 1990. Planearon aumentar las inversiones en la maquinaria en un 80%. También ponen un enfoque especial en las computadoras y la automatización. Todo bajo el control del estado.

Primeros Gorbachov =/= "liberal"

Primeros Gorbachov = suprimir el sector privado + perseguir un proyecto de industrialización estatista centrado en maquinaria compleja y TI a costa del sufrimiento masivo. Sabían muy bien que los estándares de consumo iban a caer y lo planearon.

La cruzada sobre la empresa privada debe considerarse en el contexto de la política industrial. Si planeamos invertir todo el dinero en la industria y reducir el consumo, mucha gente puede decir que se joda y cambiarse a actividades secundarias: invernadero, servicio de taxi, taller. no permitas que
Las políticas anticomerciales soviéticas/rusas no eran una "locura" como muchos suponen. Eran absolutamente racionales. Destruir el 100% del sector privado, para que la gente no tenga otra opción que vender su trabajo al estado. Eso permite mantener los salarios reales lo más bajo posible.

Ni en la Unión Soviética ni en Rusia los salarios bajos son naturales. En ambos casos, es la política deliberada del estado minimizar el costo de la mano de obra. En el ruso moderno (provincial), los empleadores suelen ser castigados por pagar demasiado. Voy a elaborar esto más tarde
A principios de 1986, Gorbachov siguió una política neoestalinista de suprimir el sector privado, reducir el consumo e invertirlo todo en la industria estatal. Al igual que hizo Stalin, como apuntó Andropov, pero no tuvo la oportunidad de hacerlo

. A fines de 1986, la URSS hizo el cambio de sentido.
Cambio de sentido de 1986

Mayo de 1986 - "Sobre medidas para aumentar la lucha contra los ingresos no laborales". Extremadamente estatista y antimercado

Noviembre de 1986 - "Ley de la Actividad Laboral Individual". Básicamente, las personas que no están obligadas a trabajar para el estado pueden hacer negocios privados. Extremadamente pro-mercado

Si a principios de 1986, Gorbachov persiguió proyectos estatistas neoestalinistas, a fines de 1986 dio un giro en U y cambió a políticas pro-mercado que solo se profundizaron y aceleraron hasta el final de su gobierno. ¿Qué motivó este cambio de sentido repentino e inesperado?

En 1986, los precios del petróleo se desplomaron y no se recuperaron. La URSS ya no pudo financiar el aumento de la importación tecnológica, por lo que todos los planes de "renovación tecnológica" de Gorbachov se fueron a la basura y su política industrial también. Así dio un giro en U hacia el liberalismo. fin


PD Cuando discutimos las políticas soviéticas/rusas, tendemos a centrarnos en tonterías irrelevantes, como qué gobernante es "liberal"/"democrático" (nadie). Pero los precios del petróleo son un factor mucho más importante detrás de la política del Kremlin.

Petróleo caro -> Agresivo
Petróleo barato -> Dócil

Ahora es caro









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Now we associate Gorbachev with Perestroika, which in its turn is interpreted as nice Gorbachev being nice. In reality, in the beginning of his rule Gorbachev continued Andropov's Neo-Stalinist policie...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Inteligencia: llamada interceptada arroja luz sobre las malas condiciones que enfrentan las tropas rusas en Ucrania. En una conversación interceptada por el Departamento de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, un soldado ruso dice que los nuevos reclutas rusos no estaban debidamente equipados.
> 
> 
> 
> Según el soldado, no les entregaron sus propios uniformes ni sacos de dormir y el arma que le entregaron no funcionaba correctamente.



Por eso el Putin no declara movilización general 

No es por el riesgo de revuelta, es porque no podria entrenar ni equipar a los de la leva


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

Del 0:47 al 1:14


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Sep 2022)

*DE DONDELEGARA EL GAS A ALEMANIA EN 2023?*


Alemania es la más perjudicada por el corte del gas ruso y está actuando a toda velocidad para independizarse del gas ruso.

Si Putin les quieres presionar tiene que cortar el gas del todo y hacerlo de aquí al invierno.

A corto plazo se joderas Alemania pero en el plazo de un año será Putin y los rusos los que se quedarán sin su mejor mercado.

DIARIO FOCUS BERLÍN


'*DE DONDELEGARA EL GAS A ALEMANIA EN 2023?*

Alemania ya no puede confiar en las entregas contractuales de Rusia , necesita fuentes alternativas de electricidad y gas natural. El ministro de Economía, Robert Habeck (Verdes) y, más recientemente, el canciller Olaf Scholz ( SPD ) han estado viajando por el mundo durante meses para encontrar nuevos proveedores y concluir acuerdos. Pero no todos los que quisieran abastecer a Alemania pueden hacerlo. Aquí está el estado actual.

*Terminales de GNL en el Mar del Norte*

El gas natural de Rusia se entrega en forma gaseosa a través de tuberías de miles de kilómetros de largo directamente desde los campos de gas. Viene a través del Mar Báltico (Nord Stream 1) o por tierra a través de Polonia (Yamal Pipeline).


Apenas existen oleoductos de este tipo en otros posibles países proveedores. Solo tres gasoductos más nos conectan a través del Mar del Norte con Noruega y uno con el campo de gas holandés en Groningen. Cualquier otro país que quiera abastecernos de gas tendrá que hacerlo de otra manera. El “gas natural licuado” (GNL), es decir, el gas natural licuado, es el método elegido. Para hacer esto, el gas natural debe enfriarse a unos 164 grados bajo cero y puede enviarse a través de los océanos en camiones cisterna especiales. La ventaja de esto: el GNL tiene solo una sexagésima parte del volumen del gas natural.

La desventaja: para alimentarlo a la red alemana, debe convertirse nuevamente en gas. Esto requiere instalaciones portuarias especiales, llamadas terminales de GNL. Alemania no tiene nada de eso todavía porque todavía no lo necesitábamos. Sin embargo, podemos importar GNL a través de terminales en los Países Bajos y Bélgica , pero solo en cantidades limitadas.

*Eso debería cambiar a partir de 2023. Actualmente se están construyendo dos terminales de GNL en Wilhelmshaven y Brunsbüttel en la costa del Mar del Norte*. Sin embargo, no estarán plenamente operativos hasta 2025 o 2026. Para evitar el tiempo de espera, *Alemania está convirtiendo cinco buques cisterna de GNL en terminales flotantes. Se construirán en Wilhelmshaven y Brunsbüttel en el Mar del Norte, Stade en el Elba y Lubmin en el Mar Báltico. Podrían entrar en funcionamiento entre enero y diciembre de 2023 y en conjunto convertir casi 20.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año. Eso sería casi la mitad de la capacidad de Nord Stream 1.

Gas natural de Noruega*
Después del comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania, Noruega amplió sus envíos a Alemania. De enero a abril se entregaron 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos, casi el doble que el año anterior. Esto fue posible porque Noruega ha extendido las licencias de producción de tres campos de gas en el Mar del Norte, para que allí se produzca más gas natural. Extrapolado para todo el año, Noruega suministraría 60 mil millones de metros cúbicos. Eso sería más de lo que Rusia podría explotar técnicamente a través de Nord Stream 1. Para Noruega, sin embargo, este es también el límite superior; técnicamente no es posible realizar más entregas debido a los tres oleoductos a Alemania.

https://m.focus.de/finanzen/news/ko...-gas-ab-2023-herkommen-soll_id_137226217.html


----------



## Mitsou (4 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Según los que dan las cifras de perdidas ucranianas, deberían haberse rendido por falta de efectivos hace tiempo, y ahí están, en plena ofensiva.

Que ya veremos en qué acaba pero no es buena idea creerse cifras ni de unos no de otros


----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *DE DONDELEGARA EL GAS A ALEMANIA EN 2023?*
> 
> 
> Alemania es la más perjudicada por el corte del gas ruso y está actuando a toda velocidad para independizarse del gas ruso.
> ...



Los Países Bajos ya están al 80% en gas y Alemania cumplirá en este mes los objetivos de almacenamiento previstos para octubre.


----------



## moncton (4 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Los Países Bajos ya están al 80% en gas y Alemania cumplirá en este mes los objetivos de almacenamiento previstos para octubre.



Lo dije hace meses, los alemanes pasaran un invierno jodido, pero se les ha caido la venda

Pagaran mas por el gas pero en cuanto diversifiquen proveedores adios rusia

Han visto que los rusos no son de fiar, que el chantaje puede volver en cualquier momento

Esto va a acelerar la transicion energetica, depender menos del gas y meter mas renovables


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

Seguro que harán lo mismo, morirán rusos a cienes pero después contarán historias sobre corredores de la muerte desembarcos fallidos y TOS de la muerte, todo ello sin ninguna evidencia gráfica.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

Ahí ni se ve ninguna masacre, ni ningún corredor de la muerte ni nada de nada, solo se ve lo normal en una guerra , donde están los 500 muertos y los 50 tanques a parte de en tu cabeza?


----------



## EGO (4 Sep 2022)

Las grandes economías europeas superan el objetivo de reservas de gas dos meses antes de lo previsto


Europa afronta la interrupción temporal del suministro de gas ruso con los deberes hechos. Sus reservas de gas ya superan el 80% de su capacidad dos meses antes de los establecido por Bruselas. Hablamos de un 15% más que el año pasado en las mismas fechas, cuando con 774,4 teravatios hora (TWh)...



www.eleconomista.es





Europa afronta la interrupción temporal del suministro de gas ruso con los deberes hechos. Sus reservas de gas ya *superan el 80% de su capacidad* dos meses antes de los establecido por Bruselas. Hablamos de* un 15% más que el año pasado* en las mismas fechas, cuando con 774,4 teravatios hora (TWh) los depósitos de gas se encontraban por debajo de un 67% de su capacidad. 

_Vamoh a teneh ke duxarno kon aguah fria





_


----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Lo dije hace meses, los alemanes pasaran un invierno jodido, pero se les ha caido la venda
> 
> Pagaran mas por el gas pero en cuanto diversifiquen proveedores adios rusia
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, con todo este jaleo, no es que Europa (y especialmente Alemania) se haya quedado sin gas, es que se ha quedado sin gas barato y de fácil acceso. En este sentido me gustaría comentar lo que puso el forero @Patagonico el otro día haciendo un paralelismo con el corte de suministro por parte de Argentina (no voy a entrar en el meollo de la decisión, unos alegarán ruptura de contrato y otros razones de fuerza mayor) lo que sí es cierto es que al principio Chile paso por dificultades (hubo que hacer llegar a la población recomendaciones al respecto) pero finalmente pudo abastecerse por un buen puñado de proveedores y, por cierto, durante estos años de crecimiento a pesar del incremento en precio.

PD: para quien le interese, al final la historia ha acabado con final feliz y recientemente Argentina y Chile han firmado un acuerdo de suministro.

Edito: estuve a punto de poner lo de arriba en algún que otro hilo de este subforo, pero pasé porque al final es una pérdida de tiempo. Lo escribo aquí y quien quiera que comente sin rechinar de dientes.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

Pienso lo que veo, hoy se ha recuperado otra población en Jerson y otra en Donets, y los polvorines siguen estallando los puentes cayendo y los vídeos de pows rusos siguen apareciendo, si lo que tú cuentas fuera verdad nada de esto se vería.


----------



## MAUSER (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Inteligencia: llamada interceptada arroja luz sobre las malas condiciones que enfrentan las tropas rusas en Ucrania. En una conversación interceptada por el Departamento de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, un soldado ruso dice que los nuevos reclutas rusos no estaban debidamente equipados.
> 
> 
> 
> Según el soldado, no les entregaron sus propios uniformes ni sacos de dormir y el arma que le entregaron no funcionaba correctamente.



El ejército de Pancho Villa


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Las grandes economías europeas superan el objetivo de reservas de gas dos meses antes de lo previsto
> 
> 
> Europa afronta la interrupción temporal del suministro de gas ruso con los deberes hechos. Sus reservas de gas ya superan el 80% de su capacidad dos meses antes de los establecido por Bruselas. Hablamos de un 15% más que el año pasado en las mismas fechas, cuando con 774,4 teravatios hora (TWh)...
> ...



Como todo el año, es muy buena la ducha fria para la circulación y para alejar gilipolleces de los comunistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## EGO (4 Sep 2022)

Si no tienen ni municion ni combustible.

El frente de Jerson esta cayendo como fruta madura.Solo ha hecho falta pegarle una patada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

segun el putincelato la ofensiva fracaso hace 1 semana


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

esto tiene pinta de que va a ser una debacle rusa sostenida a lo largo del tiempo hasta que llegue la rasputisa, la debilidad rusa no puede sino aumentar dramaticamente con el paso de los dias al no tener suministros. Ahora jerson tiene puerto, hay que hacer un buen track de buques que parten de otros puertos del imperio pederasta para destrozarlos.



EGO dijo:


> Si no tienen ni municion ni combustible.
> 
> El frente de Jerson esta cayendo como fruta madura.Solo ha hecho falta pegarle una patada.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Como se observa, equipo muy pobre, fue como un tiro al pato. Los rusos en muchos asaltos como este utilizan primero a los reclutados de Donetsk y Lugansk.... No van a dejar ni uno vivo a este ritmo....


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 Sep 2022)

¿Y quién eres tú para discriminar entre fuentes buenas y malas para juzgar tan rápido cuando hay un fracaso? Los avances son testimoniales. El ejército ucraniano ya ha sido arrasado varias veces según los cálculos prorrusos. Con lo cual la única explicación debe ser el Pentágono que está resucitando a los ucranianos muertos. Rusia lucha contra zombies. Éso o mienten como todos los demás. 

Seguramente tú te inclinas por la teoría de los muertos vivientes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

Infantería con entreno y material NAFO dirigidos competentemente vs carne de cañon con sindrome de korsakov dirigidos por idiotas.

El resultado salta a la vista.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Como se observa, equipo muy pobre, fue como un tiro al pato. Los rusos en muchos asaltos como este utilizan primero a los reclutados de Donetsk y Lugansk.... No van a dejar ni uno vivo a este ritmo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

el que a estas alturas de la guerra sigue creyendo en las fuentes rusas es de hecho un ruso. FIN



en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> ¿Y quién eres tú para discriminar entre fuentes buenas y malas para juzgar tan rápido cuando hay un fracaso? Los avances son testimoniales. El ejército ucraniano ya ha sido arrasado varias veces según los cálculos prorrusos. Con lo cual la única explicación debe ser el Pentágono que está resucitando a los ucranianos muertos. Rusia lucha contra zombies. Éso o mienten como todos los demás.
> 
> Seguramente tú te inclinas por la teoría de los muertos vivientes


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania da pistas: los rusos se quedarán pronto sin misiles S-300 para ataques terrestres


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

se tiene que habilitar un embargo a cualquier buque que provenga de puerto ruso o haga cosas raras con el traspondedor y sino hundirlo, ahora mismo podrían ser la mejor forma de introducir material.


----------



## Spieluhr (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pero tu sigues siendo un maricón serviendo con tu culo a Zelensky.



¿Ves lo que has conseguido? Que ahora todos los foreros del hilo se rían de tí y de tus obsesiones cuckgay.

Pero no todo son malas noticias, aquí hay uno que quiere darte las gracias por tus esfuerzos a favor de la causa de la osa madre rusia:




Puedes tener tus típicas fantasías cuck con este tío, lo que pasa es que si así es un ejemplar masculino prefiero no pensar como será la contraparte femenina, alguna Svetlana turco-manchú, seguro:





__





Cargando…






www.taringa.net


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el que a estas alturas de la guerra sigue creyendo en las fuentes rusas es de hecho un ruso. FIN



El que ponga fuentes rusas es un delincuente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El que ponga fuentes rusas es un delincuente.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

bueno aparentemente es el día de los grandes perdedores...;
hasta el mecánico serbio se pone a lloriquear para decirnos que a los rusos no les va bien 
el que se rió cuando las tropas ucranianas se retiraron de #Severodonetsk ... ¡ánimo! huyamos!


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Mural progre en Melbourne será repintado encima tras enérgicas protestas de la comunidad ucraniana. El mural, al más puro estilo socialcomunista, resilente, dar abrazos-cura, todosearreglahablando y demás gilipolleces representa ni más ni menos que un soldado ruso abrazando a un soldado ucraniano.
Cosa más vomitivaes difícil de imaginar.
la cultura del buenismo hundirá nuestra milenaria civilización occidental.
Lo que no dice es lo que le susurra el ruso borracho de vodka al ucraniano: Mira hemos asesinado a tus padres,hemos violado a tu mujer e hijas, hemos robado todos tus electrodomésticos, te hemos destruido tu casa y hemos arruinado tu cosecha, dame un abrazo y pelillos a la mar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

el casero ha pasado a cobrarles el alquiler en esa zona y francamente no se lo podian permitir.



Dr Polux dijo:


> bueno aparentemente es el día de los grandes perdedores...;
> hasta el mecánico serbio se pone a lloriquear para decirnos que a los rusos no les va bien
> el que se rió cuando las tropas ucranianas se retiraron de #Severodonetsk ... ¡ánimo! huyamos!


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 Sep 2022)

P


Nicors dijo:


> El que ponga fuentes rusas es un delincuente.



Pero @cocoportugal ni siquiera las pone. Y ahora me ha puesto en el ignore. Ya no podré leer sus velados esfuerzos por realzar a un ejército que ni siquiera es ruso caucásico, sino lumpen separatista, checheno y mongol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)

sin el apoyo masivo de las termobaricas y artilleria de saturación, tiene pinta de que se estan traginando a la infanteria orca como en esas miticas pelis en donde un elfo se carga a 40


----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)

Los missiles que tira son Brimstone no los típicos cohetes no guiados



Mucho más efectivo que los A-10 o los bayraktar


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

AEROPUERTO DE KHERSON: Las imágenes aéreas muestran las posiciones defensivas de RU en el aeropuerto de Kherson. Ubicadas cerca de la autopista M-14, se puede esperar que estas unidades desempeñen un papel clave en los intentos de RU de mantener la ciudad.
Crédito de las imágenes: t. yo /tysknip.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

OBJETIVO: 
@vcdgf555
publica este video de un complejo de defensa aérea ruso S-300 V que se coloca cerca de Kherson. Si bien está destinado a defender la ciudad contra UKR HIMARS, es probable que los radares de orientación del S-300 pronto sean el objetivo de los misiles antirradiación HARM ucranianos.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)

Parece que los rusos le han cogido manía a José Andrés nuestro chef más mediático y dicharachero... Ya le destruyeron hace tiempo un tren con suministros que venía de Poloniay ahora le han tirado dos pepinazos en su cocina de campaña de Kramatorsk


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Los propagandistas rusos se desviven por hablar de la rectitud, el tradicionalismo y la ortodoxia del pueblo ruso. Mientras tanto una fiesta en #Moscow . Kirkorov vio allí, quien dio un concierto a los ocupantes rusos en Crimea y luego fue libremente a #US y #EU . #russia #visaban


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Actualmente, Ucrania está destruyendo equipos y mano de obra rusos en Kherson a un ritmo mucho más rápido de lo que Rusia puede reemplazar, ya que todos los puentes sobre el Dniéper están inutilizables. Si Ucrania sigue desgastando a los rusos en Kherson a este ritmo, los rusos colapsarán en algún momento de septiembre.


----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)

The Air-to-Air War in Ukraine No One Saw Coming


Many observers believed this imbalance of power would result in a one-sided air war contest when Russia invaded Ukraine. They were wrong.




www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los propagandistas rusos se desviven por hablar de la rectitud, el tradicionalismo y la ortodoxia del pueblo ruso. Mientras tanto una fiesta en #Moscow . Kirkorov vio allí, quien dio un concierto a los ocupantes rusos en Crimea y luego fue libremente a #US y #EU . #russia #visaban



"Ej que Putin nos salvará del NWO"


----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los propagandistas rusos se desviven por hablar de la rectitud, el tradicionalismo y la ortodoxia del pueblo ruso. Mientras tanto una fiesta en #Moscow . Kirkorov vio allí, quien dio un concierto a los ocupantes rusos en Crimea y luego fue libremente a #US y #EU . #russia #visaban



"Ej que Putin nos salvará del NWO"


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Según los informes, los equipos de artillería rusos cerca de la línea del frente de Inhulets no respondieron a las llamadas desesperadas de los paracaidistas rusos y no proporcionaron apoyo de fuego durante horas.

Las fuentes rusas se quejan de que están "borrachos", lo que no me sorprendería en absoluto.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Los funcionarios ucranianos declararon directamente hoy que la contraofensiva ucraniana en curso en el sur #Ukraine es una operación metódica para degradar #Russian las fuerzas y la logística, en lugar de una destinada a recuperar inmediatamente grandes extensiones de territorio.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

"Fuentes rusas continúan reportando pánico desde la dirección de Inhulets, informando que las fuerzas ucranianas han reforzado su ataque y construido nuevos puentes de pontones y ahora están intentando expandir la cabeza de puente con fuerzas renovadas".


----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

#Ukraine : una de las primeras confirmaciones visuales de proyectiles guiados de alcance extendido M982 Excalibur de 155 mm en uso con el ejército ucraniano: aquí podemos ver un M777A2 ucraniano disparando al menos 3 de ellos recientemente.

Los proyectiles pueden ser identificados por el caso muy distintivo.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

UCRANIA: Vamos a contraatacar en Kherson
UCRANIA: Estamos construyendo un ejército para atacar en Kherson
UCRANIA: Liberaremos Kherson
Ucrania dispara varias semanas de ataques HIMARS en la región de Kherson
Ucrania destruye puentes de Kherson

RUSIA: ¡Nos sorprendieron!


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Vehículos blindados MRAP estadounidenses M1224 MaxxPro en las carreteras de Ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Diría que al menos unos 5-10km de avances en general por la zona del frente noreste y un crecimiento constante de la cabeza de puente del Ingulets de momento.


----------



## paconan (4 Sep 2022)

Sigue el circo ruso ahora el turno del bufón peskov, negociar que? ahora? ese tiempo ya pasó



Peskov: Putin está listo para negociar con el presidente de #Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy sobre cómo terminará la "operación especial" y la observancia no de las condiciones, sino de los intereses de Rusia.









En el bunker del Kremlin estan nerviosos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sigue el circo ruso ahora el turno del bufón peskov, negociar que? ahora? ese tiempo ya pasó
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se les esta derrumbando el chiringuito


----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)

Pero es que los Jimars esos se pasean a plena luz del día en el frente de Donetsk y sin una triste red de camuflaje...!


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

[


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Entonces acusabas a los independentistas de insultar a los homosexuales.
> 
> Tú desde hace un tiempo les estás insultando con saña.
> 
> ...



Tontodelculo, EEUU robó la mitad de su territorio a México. A buen entendedor pocas palabras. Si eres maricón lo dices, y no sientas vergüenza por soñar echar un polvo por el ano a Biden.


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Agradecimientos a Mononeuronal295 por estar upeando este hilo y caricaturizar a los putincels.
> 
> Eres nuestro hijo de la Tomasa.Los idiotas utiles siempre vienen bien.



Tu maricon atiende a tu novia, no te avergüenzes de ello. La vergüenza es apoyar a EEUU destruyendo nuestra economía.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

Joderos otaneros. La primera bomba atomica caerá sobre los EEUU.









Medvedev dice que amenazar a Rusia es "jugar al ajedrez con la muerte" y el resultado puede ser "el fin de la humanidad"


El expresidente de Rusia, Dmitri Medvedev, uno de los colaboradores más cercanos de Vladimir Putin, ha redoblado el nivel de sus amenazas a Occidente en sus últimas declaraciones, este fin de semana.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## neutral295 (4 Sep 2022)

Rusia nunca ha declarado la guerra a España, no manipules


----------



## katiuss (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Rusia nunca ha declarado la guerra a España, no manipules



Les valió con quedarse las reservas de oro... xD


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tontodelculo, EEUU robó la mitad de su territorio a México. A buen entendedor pocas palabras. Si eres maricón lo dices, y no sientas vergüenza por soñar echar un polvo por el ano a Biden.



Ya me he cansado de aguantarte. Solo aportas bilis e insultos, ningún enlace decente. Tengo muy pocos en el ignore, todos por insultos y solo uno por flodear. Te imaginarás el nivel intelectual de tus compañeros en el agujero.

Durante años no has mencionado prácticamente a los gays y ahora llevas dos meses insultandolos y haciendo comentarios asquerosos en cada mensaje. Sal del armario de una puta vez y déjanos en paz.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tontodelculo, EEUU robó la mitad de su territorio a México. A buen entendedor pocas palabras. Si eres maricón lo dices, y no sientas vergüenza por soñar echar un polvo por el ano a Biden.



Se lo compró al decadente imperio español bajo coacción.


----------



## paconan (4 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky y los pepinos


¿Es el putinismo en la práctica una mezcla de fascismo o nacionalsocialismo y estalinismo?






En 2008, el ejército ruso invadió Georgia (Gruzia).

La mitad de sus carreras de tanques y blindados no comenzarían y la infantería se desempeñaría mal. En lugar de irrumpir en Tbilisi, la ciudad capital, el comando central vaciló y decidió retirarse a Osetia del Sur.

Putin, que soñaba con anexarse Ucrania desde al menos la Revolución Naranja en Kyiv en 2004, aconsejó al economista Anatoly Serdykov que observara más de cerca a sus fuerzas armadas de bajo rendimiento.

Serdyukov invitó a profesionales de fuera de Rusia e hicieron una auditoría exhaustiva.

Llegaron a la conclusión de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban atrasadas en términos de estrategia y hardware.

En tierra, los soldados y oficiales tenían cero iniciativas y para cada maniobra o ataque debían esperar órdenes del centro de comando cuyos generales estaban demasiado alejados del campo de batalla para tomar decisiones adecuadas.

Las principales recomendaciones fueron convertir a las fuerzas armadas en unidades móviles y flexibles con oficiales que tomen la iniciativa y piensen creativamente, y generales profesionales, bien educados, con carisma y mentes agudas.

La conclusión principal fue convertir a las fuerzas rusas básicamente en la forma en que la OTAN habría estado entrenando al ejército ucraniano desde 2014.







nazis rusos. El diputado de la Duma estatal y pedófilo Leonid Slutsky dijo a los dolientes en el funeral de la hija del filósofo ruso Alexander Dugin: “Un pueblo. Un país. Una victoria. Desafortunadamente para ellos, los rusos los golpearían por los saludos nazis y son demasiado estúpidos para inventar los suyos.

Me gustaría hacer una pausa y reflexionar sobre el efecto del miedo. Cuando constantemente tomas decisiones basadas en tus miedos, el resultado será terrible para que hagas un esfuerzo para que tus peores pesadillas se materialicen. Esa es la razón por la que la historia de Rusia es tan trágica. 
Putin se asustó de que si permite que generales carismáticos e inteligentes tomen el mando de sus catorce ejércitos de fuerzas terrestres, uno de ellos hará girar a sus tropas para echar a la banda de ladrones del Kremlin.

El dilema que se le presentó a Putin en un momento crítico fue dejar de robarles a sus compatriotas, confiar en su ingenio e ingenio y construir un ejército fuerte, o continuar robándoles y tener un ejército de mierda.

Putin eligió lo último. Un ladrón sólo puede ser un ladrón. Nada más, nada más.

Los generales de Putin son patéticos, estúpidos, incompetentes, poco creativos, y la mayoría de ellos son civiles, todo por diseño . El ejército de Putin es soviético: inmóvil, rígido, falto de personal. Pero se vuelve más raro.

Para compensar la debilidad del ejército, Putin invirtió en un ejército mercenario: el Grupo Wagner. Son todo lo que el ejército ruso no es: bien entrenado, creativo, móvil, profesional. En la Operación Militar Especial ha llevado al absurdo: el ejército nacional muchas veces está subordinado a los mercenarios.

En un hotel de Belgorod, a solo treinta millas de Kharkiv, donde me alojé, observé a los combatientes de Wagner comiendo en el restaurante de un hotel caro, con un aspecto confiado, con un bonito bronceado y dinero para gastar, mientras soldados flacos del ejército paseaban por la ciudad sin un rublo en el bolsillo. viviendo en tiendas de campaña en el bosque como me explicaron los lugareños.

Nueva palabra para tu vocabulario: pepino .

En el frente de batalla, las tropas de Wagner llaman a los soldados del ejército "pepinos" y los usan como drones humanos para reconquistar las posiciones de las fuerzas ucranianas. Los wagnerianos los envían por delante. Los ucranianos los matan obedientemente y exponen su ubicación, y luego las tropas de Wagner lanzan un ataque o la artillería les dispara.

Hay tres fuentes de pepinos en el campo de batalla de Ucrania.

Voluntarios que fueron atraídos por una compensación de 200k por mes, por lo tanto, deben ser sacrificados para no pagarles.

Reclusos reclutados por el jefe del Grupo Wagner específicamente a pedido de sus empleados.

Y soldados ordinarios a los que se les ha hablado tontamente para que firmen o prorroguen contratos después de un año de servicio militar obligatorio.

Todos ellos son pepinos, corderos sacrificados para avanzar en el ejército profesional de mercenarios para capturar otro pueblo o ciudad.







Este pepino tuvo suerte: el ejército ucraniano lo capturó. Los pepinos reciben cinturones, cascos y rifles viejos sin munición de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para que no se maten a sí mismos ni a los wagnerianos.

Los pepinos están siendo asesinados en masa. Se cargan en los camiones Kamaz y se entregan en las morgues de Rostov. Como dijo un empleado de la morgue de Rostov: “Estoy agradecido con Putin porque nunca me quedaré sin trabajo”.

Los luchadores del Grupo Wagner están acostumbrados a la buena vida, el dinero rápido y la acción. También ven cómo matan a sus camaradas todos los días y se amargan, se frustran y se enojan. Putin temía que un general con conciencia diera la vuelta a sus tropas y se dirigiera a la Plaza Roja, sin embargo, calculó mal el poder de un ejército privado.

¿Y si deciden ir a Moscú para servirse de las mansiones de los generales de Putin, los apartamentos de lujo, los coches de lujo, miles de putas y amantes y haber abierto el apetito no acabaría ahí?










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## Pat (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joderos otaneros. La primera bomba atomica caerá sobre los EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se sabe cuando la guerra en Ucrania esta yendo mal para los Rusos; Recuren al amenaza nuclear.

En fin;

amenazar con atacar el USA con armamento Nuclear es de idiotas, el USA es la única país a quien no puedes amenazar con armamento nuclear porque pueden completamente destruir tu país sin usar el 97% de su armamento nuclear, el USA tiene 5550 cabezas nucleares


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky y sus reflexiones, curiosa la foto de la fuga de aceite del Nord Stream, chantaje barato versión Putin
> 
> 
> Estoy confundido. ¿De qué se trata realmente la guerra rusa con Ucrania?
> ...



Esos sistemas de cables con pasador prisionero y tope parecen ser de algún tipo de sensor y el aceite con ese color de un motoraco de alto rendimiento; la pérdida imagino se habrá producido por los labios del retén o más improbablemente de un cárter.
La zona por la que parece más húmeda es la E3119 y la delantera que parece ser E3100 
El E3135 se observa manipulado el tornillo prisionero y el supuesto E3100 que aparece a la izquierda y casi no sale en la foto la nomenclatura... señoras y señores: ESTÁ PASADO DE ROSCA. lo han forzado entrando torcido y así se ha quedado.
Si se soltase y los cables quedaran sueltos con un leve movimiento o sufrir un tirón no sé que podría pasar..
Si esto lo hacen los orcos de mantenimiento a saber cómo está el interior.
Y en cuanto a la fiabilidad del lubricante ruso... 
En fin, cosas del siglo XIX


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Imagina ir en la barcaza saliendo de Kherson mientras bombardean el lugar en el que vas a desembarcar. Y luego abres tuitel y lees a los Propagandalfs rusos explicando que ya han destruido 44 HIMARS y que UKR está a punto de rendirse.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Kherson desde un dron ucraniano


----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Esos sistemas de cables con pasador prisionero y tope parecen ser de algún tipo de sensor y el aceite con ese color de un motoraco de alto rendimiento; la pérdida imagino se habrá producido por los labios del retén o más improbablemente de un cárter.
> La zona por la que parece más húmeda es la E3119 y la delantera que parece ser E3100
> El E3135 se observa manipulado el tornillo prisionero y el supuesto E3100 que aparece a la izquierda y casi no sale en la foto la nomenclatura... señoras y señores: ESTÁ PASADO DE ROSCA. lo han forzado entrando torcido y así se ha quedado.
> Si se soltase y los cables quedaran sueltos con un leve movimiento o sufrir un tirón no sé que podría pasar..
> ...



A Lavochkin casi lo fusilan cuando cayeron varios cazas del nuevo tipo La-5. Creo recordar que fue la intervención in extremis de Stalin lo que lo salvó, que estaba desesperado por sustituir rápidamente el caza anterior el LaGG-3 (al que sus pilotos apodaban el _Ataud Lacado Garantizado_ por sus siglas y sus "éxitos" contra los alemanes) 

Resulta que los operarios de las cadenas de montaje forzaban tornillos y remaches a martillazos.

PD: otro día hablaremos de porqué los soviéticos daban tanta importancia a la fecha de montaje de los electrodomésticos.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (4 Sep 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-72AMT equipado con arado antiminas en Kherson Oblast.

El dispositivo de arado antiminas en los tanques es bastante importante durante las ofensivas, ya que permite que la infantería se mueva más rápido detrás de los vehículos blindados. Menos tiempo para preocuparse por las minas, ataque más rápido a las posiciones rusas.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELVR (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Como los pilotos de caza alemanes, que cuando un Mustang se les ponía en la cola, medio tonel y saltar en paracaídas.

PD: Si estoy muy en plan abuelo batallitas me lo decís.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joderos otaneros. La primera bomba atomica caerá sobre los EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja puto payaso patético. En USA se cagan de la risa de Rusia y de su ejército de chatarra inservible.
Mandaron 4 camiones con tecnología de los 80 y destruyeron todo.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Imagina ir en la barcaza saliendo de Kherson mientras bombardean el lugar en el que vas a desembarcar. Y luego abres tuitel y lees a los Propagandalfs rusos explicando que ya han destruido 44 HIMARS y que UKR está a punto de rendirse.



Bueno si eres ruso tampoco es tan grave, no sabes que es más infiero Kherson o la Rusia llena de corruptos, gente que se cae por ventanas, borrachos y pobres ... no todo el mundo valora lo mismo la vida, cuando vives en el tercer mundo y eres un muerto de hambre como que te da un poco igual morir, por eso te ofrecen un poco de dinero y te alistas en una guerra que ni te va ni te viene, total, ¿que tienes que perder?.

Mira como los prorusos del foro no va ninguno a luchar al frente, son unos incel, doriteros y casa mami la mayoría, pero aun así es una vida mucho mejor que la del ruso medio, por eso no la quieren perder.


----------



## favelados (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Visrul (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Según los informes, los equipos de artillería rusos cerca de la línea del frente de Inhulets no respondieron a las llamadas desesperadas de los paracaidistas rusos y no proporcionaron apoyo de fuego durante horas.
> Las fuentes rusas se quejan de que están "borrachos", lo que no me sorprendería en absoluto.



Pongo una foto de una arma de altísima tecnología que está suministrando occidente y que va a provocar estragos entre las filas rusas:


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

Ufff, vaya explosión


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

A 20km de kherson!


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Vaya vaya! Equipos de comunicación Motorola muy fiables con banda acorde a la orografía del terreno. Mis felicitaciones.




No sé si recordaréis lo que publiqué sobre los rusos del cambio sobre la marcha y en plena guerra de las bandas de trabajo y elección de equipos chinos de dudosa fiabilidad...pues bien ha resultado un fracaso. 
Recientemente tropas de la VDV se volvieron locos pidiendo cobertura artillera y no llegó hasta que prácticamente habían pasado los ucranianos.
Y es que los rusos sin artillería no son nada.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

Emboscada ucraniana a tropas rusas. Lances de guerra:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (4 Sep 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



*"El documento también indica que “para la implementación de sistemas especiales hoy en día, en la gran mayoría de los casos, se trata de seleccionar y adaptar una serie de tecnologías COTS informáticas específicas, en lugar de desarrollar una nueva tecnología de extremo a extremo”*

*“El sistema de navegación ruso se asemeja a la arquitectura de código abierto de los receptores GPS, que no está sujeto a restricciones federales con respecto a la venta y exportación de artículos de defensa” *

Esto es sencillamente RIDÍCULO! Muchos de los elementos que equipan sus misiles tienen componentes extranjeros y sus circuitos pueden ser hackeados a diferencia de los norteamericanos que vienen integrados como una capa más por lo que es imposible.

El siguiente objetivo de este grupo de trabajo pasa por localizar origen de fabricación y distribución de algunos de los componentes por razones obvias y creo que no se publicará. Naturalmente.

Bonito trabajo.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Sep 2022)

Nuevos vídeos de los drones turcos favoritos de @Vilux . Desconozco a qué le dan en el primer vídeo:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2022)

Y llega el vendetoallas a soltar paridas


----------



## Ladrillofobo (5 Sep 2022)

favelados dijo:


>



Vamos que usan los mismos componentes en casi todas las armas, que son open source, y que son componentes de grado civil o en el mejor de los casos industrial (no queda muy claro), lo normal para cualquier ejercito es usar componentes de grado militar, con razón fallan esos misiles más que una escopeta de feria:



> “The new approach includes a wide use of ready-made open-type hardware and software computer technologies, previously widely tested and/or standardized in the market of general industrial civilian applications.” 11/19







__





High-Reliability Discrete and Power Management | Microchip Technology


We deliver high-reliability discrete technologies for a broad array of aerospace, defense, commercial aviation, automotive and industrial applications.



www.microchip.com





Ejemplo de una web de fabricante vendiendo productos de grado militar, los rusos te meten componentes de uso civil, que raro que luego no funcione.

Los componentes de grado civil, no aguantan temperaturas extremas, ni frio, ni calor, son muy sensibles a descargas electrostáticas, a radiación electromagnética, sobrecargas, etc.

Con razón son tan baratas las armas rusas, usan componentes civiles, por evitar embargos seguro, pero pensando mal y viendo lo corruptos que son también algo tendrá que ver que son más baratos ...

Yo he visto en vivo por ejemplo el proceso de fabricación de placas de circuito para Honeywell y no tiene nada que ver con una placa de circuito civil, ni la fabricación ni el control de calidad. Son estándares de calidad/seguridad distintos, se hace en lineas de producción distintas aparte de que los componentes son distintos. A eso habrá que sumarle que la fabrica que les hace las placas será alguna empresa de medio pelo, ninguna empresa top va a arriesgarse a unas sanciones que la dejen en la ruina, o a la perdida de reputación entre la opinión publica por vender a los rusos.

Y ademas todos componentes occidentales, cosa que ya sabíamos, Rusia no puede fabricar chips y a China le pasa lo mismo con los chips top de gama, mira lo que ha durado Huawei en cuanto se le prohibió usar chips de ultima generación y la AppStore, de vender móviles como churros a que no se vea ni uno más y este a punto de quebrar. Y los chinos todos los días con el cuento de que han conseguido fabricar chips de 5nm y crean no se cuantas fabricas al mes, pues salvar Huawei!!

En fin en propaganda si son unos cracks los rusos y los chinos.


----------



## favelados (5 Sep 2022)

Los ucranianos paseando en barca por el río Silversky Donets..

Parece que los rusos se han ido casi todos al Sur


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (5 Sep 2022)

En los videos, últimamente, estoy viendo muchos soldados con una especie de blindaje culero, como un faldón protegiendo el culo... ¿tantas heridas hay en el culo para que se lo pongan?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (5 Sep 2022)

En el Norte tb pasan cosas...

Balakliya, a 20km de Jarkov


----------



## favelados (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## favelados (5 Sep 2022)

Parches e insignias de los paracaidistas rusos, fotos publicadas por los ukr

Comentaba alguien en TT queja visto más vídeos de soldados rusos hechos prisioneros estos dias que en meses de guerra.


----------



## favelados (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (5 Sep 2022)

​








Ucrania derriba entre el 50 y el 70 por ciento de los misiles rusos


Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea de Ucrania son capaces de derribar entre el 50 y el 70 por ciento de los misiles rusos.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Subprime (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2022)

no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Les valió con quedarse las reservas de oro... xD



EEUU tiene bases en España que vale más que el oro que se llevaron?. Gibraltar siempre será de Inglaterra y España nunca podrá echar a los yanquis de las bases. Yo he estado en Rota, a mi no me engañas A saber el armamento nuclear que tienen los yanquis en las bases españolas. Si no llegan a chocar los aviones no nos hubiéramos enterado de lo que llevaban. Ignorante, pregúntale a los yanquis si prefieren el oro español que se llevaron a Rusia a cambio de perder las bases en España. Ignorante, pregúntale a Putin que si devuelve el oro a España, el gobierno español le concederá las mismas bases que tienen los americanos en España. Ignorante, que vale más el territorio o el oro español que se llevaron a Rusia?


*Una soleada mañana de enero de 1966, dos aviones de la fuerza aérea de Estados Unidos chocaron y dejaron caer cuatro bombas nuclearescerca del pueblo de Palomares, en el sur de España. No hubo explosión, pero el plutonio que llevaban quedó dispersado en una amplia área.*


----------



## Ricardiano (5 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Y ademas todos componentes occidentales, cosa que ya sabíamos, Rusia no puede fabricar chips y a China le pasa lo mismo con los chips top de gama, *mira lo que ha durado Huawei en cuanto se le prohibió usar chips de ultima generación y la AppStore, de vender móviles como churros a que no se vea ni uno más y este a punto de quebrar. *Y los chinos todos los días con el cuento de que han conseguido fabricar chips de 5nm y crean no se cuantas fabricas al mes, pues salvar Huawei!!
> 
> En fin en propaganda si son unos cracks los rusos y los chinos.



Menuda película se montaron algunos cuando Trump decidió vetar a Huawei. Que si no servía de nada porque los chinos se comerían el mercado de móviles, que si occidente estaba acabado y lo chinos aprovecharían para comerse el mercado, que si el veto aceleraría el proceso, que si patim que si patam. 

El veto se ha cargado a Huawei que ni siquiera puede competir en su propio, y manipulado, mercado: el chino. Se hunde sin remedio. 

Es una historía similar a la de la guerra de Ucrania. Se montan una películas tremendas sobre las capacidades de estos países. Pero a la hora de la verdad, cuando occidente se pone serio...Se aprecia que todo era carton-piedra.


----------



## XicoRaro (5 Sep 2022)

Up! Up! 

Otra mañana de buen Guano blindado Orco.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja puto payaso patético. En USA se cagan de la risa de Rusia y de su ejército de chatarra inservible.
> Mandaron 4 camiones con tecnología de los 80 y destruyeron todo.



La guerra no la puede ganar Ucrania porque necesitan que EEUU despliegue sus soldados en el territorio y mandar la fuerza aérea a Ucrania. La OTAN no harán nada de eso, puto payaso patético


----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Se lo compró al decadente imperio español bajo coacción.



Si por 1 dólar  como no aceptaban el precio yanqui, lo resolvieron con la ley del rifle


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Sep 2022)

Tened en cuenta una cosa. Los videos y noticias que se estan publicando estos días sobre Kherson llevan un retraso de entre 48-72h por haber decretado Ucrania el OPSEC en las operaciones. Y si se permite publicar info de días anteriores es porque el plan marcha.

Los orcos estan jodidos, ya tienen problemas de suministro de municiones, combustible, enseres básicos como comida o atención sanitaria y es cuestion de tiempo que caigan como fruta madura. Ahora mismo parte de logística se basa en helicópteros, que no da para abastecer a 20.000 tios que estan siendo hostigados desde varios ejes.

Yo apuesto todo a Ucrania. Lo han montado bien, muy bien. Estan perfectamente asesorados y han preparado esta operación al milímetro. Tras la derrota rusa en Kherson, que se dará tarde o temprano, sólo le quedará a Vladimiro la movilización total.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tened en cuenta una cosa. Los videos y noticias que se estan publicando estos días sobre Kherson llevan un retraso de entre 48-72h por haber decretado Ucrania el OPSEC en las operaciones. Y si se permite publicar info de días anteriores es porque el plan marcha.
> 
> Los orcos estan jodidos, ya tienen problemas de suministro de municiones, combustible, enseres básicos como comida o atención sanitaria y es cuestion de tiempo que caigan como fruta madura. Ahora mismo parte de logística se basa en helicópteros, que no da para abastecer a 20.000 tios que estan siendo hostigados desde varios ejes.
> 
> Yo apuesto todo a Ucrania. Lo han montado bien, muy bien. Estan perfectamente asesorados y han preparado esta operación al milímetro. Tras la derrota rusa en Kherson, que se dará tarde o temprano, sólo le quedará a Vladimiro la movilización total.



Yo pienso que si cae Jersón será el fin de la guerra, ojalá.


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo pienso que si cae Jersón será el fin de la guerra, ojalá.



Rusia no va a renunciar a Crimea tan fácilmente. Kherson será un duro golpe, pero tenemos el otoño a la vuelta de la esquina y eso paralizará las operaciones tanto en un lado como en otro. Dando tiempo a Rusia a reorganizarse y a esperar que la falta de gas y un invierno duro en Europa haga caer el apoyo a Ucrania. Desde mi sitio de mariscal de sofa, creo que el siguiente movimiento Ucraniano debería ser el eje Zaporiyia -> Melitopol. Y dejar aisladas a las tropas rusas que se encuentran en Crimea y el sur de Dnieper. Pero eso requerirá de más armas, más aviones y más tropas entrenadas en doctrina occidental.

Si tito Boris decía que la guerra iba para largo (años) es porque en su estado mayor ya habran realizado los pertinentes estudios y simulaciones. Y estos suelen tener buen nivel de información.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Rusia no va a renunciar a Crimea tan fácilmente. Kherson será un duro golpe, pero tenemos el otoño a la vuelta de la esquina y eso paralizará las operaciones tanto en un lado como en otro. Dando tiempo a Rusia a reorganizarse y a esperar que la falta de gas y un invierno duro en Europa haga caer el apoyo a Ucrania. Desde mi sitio de mariscal de sofa, creo que el siguiente movimiento Ucraniano debería ser el eje Zaporiyia -> Melitopol. Y dejar aisladas a las tropas rusas que se encuentran en Crimea y el sur de Dnieper. Pero eso requerirá de más armas, más aviones y más tropas entrenadas en doctrina occidental.
> 
> Si tito Boris decía que la guerra iba para largo (años) es porque en su estado mayor ya habran realizado los pertinentes estudios y simulaciones. Y estos suelen tener buen nivel de información.



El tema en Crimea es el agua. Si los ucras le cortan el agua.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Tened en cuenta una cosa. Los videos y noticias que se estan publicando estos días sobre Kherson llevan un retraso de entre 48-72h por haber decretado Ucrania el OPSEC en las operaciones. Y si se permite publicar info de días anteriores es porque el plan marcha.
> 
> Los orcos estan jodidos, ya tienen problemas de suministro de municiones, combustible, enseres básicos como comida o atención sanitaria y es cuestion de tiempo que caigan como fruta madura. Ahora mismo parte de logística se basa en helicópteros, que no da para abastecer a 20.000 tios que estan siendo hostigados desde varios ejes.
> 
> Yo apuesto todo a Ucrania. Lo han montado bien, muy bien. Estan perfectamente asesorados y han preparado esta operación al milímetro. Tras la derrota rusa en Kherson, que se dará tarde o temprano, sólo le quedará a Vladimiro la movilización total.



A mi no me gusta demasiado lo que están haciendo, da la sensación de que se están precipitando. Tienen un problema con el tiempo (las presiones de los aliados) y el clima es decir el fin el verano. Con el otoño y el invierno y la perdida de las hojas de los arboles hará visible las posiciones. La ocultación de los vehículos va a ser compleja

Sabemos poco, pero el avance del norte lo veo como una perdida de energía, si le metes mas fuerza hacia la presa esas unidades quedan aisladas y caen por si mismas. Tomar la presa es tomar el agua de Crimea y con eso tienes una vitoria estratégica. Kherson cae bombardeando los puentes a diario

Las posiciones rusas parecen muy precarias


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A mi no me gusta demasiado lo que están haciendo, da la sensación de que se están precipitando. Tienen un problema con el tiempo (las presiones de los aliados) y el clima es decir el fin el verano. Con el otoño y el invierno y la perdida de las hojas de los arboles hará visible las posiciones. La ocultación de los vehículos va a ser compleja
> 
> Sabemos poco, pero el avance del norte lo veo como una perdida de energía, si le metes mas fuerza hacia la presa esas unidades quedan aisladas y caen por si mismas. Tomar la presa es tomar el agua de Crimea y con eso tienes una vitoria estratégica. Kherson cae bombardeando los puentes a diario
> 
> Las posiciones rusas parecen muy precarias



Para mí, todo lo que ha salido sobre precipitación o presiones sobre militares ucranianos, no es más que contrainformación. Si fuera una debilidad real, habiendo en juego lo que hay, no se hubiera filtrado. Recuerde, como decía el chino ese, "aparenta debilidad cuando seas fuerte..."


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Rusia no va a renunciar a Crimea tan fácilmente. Kherson será un duro golpe, pero tenemos el otoño a la vuelta de la esquina y eso paralizará las operaciones tanto en un lado como en otro. Dando tiempo a Rusia a reorganizarse y a esperar que la falta de gas y un invierno duro en Europa haga caer el apoyo a Ucrania. Desde mi sitio de mariscal de sofa, creo que el siguiente movimiento Ucraniano debería ser el eje Zaporiyia -> Melitopol. Y dejar aisladas a las tropas rusas que se encuentran en Crimea y el sur de Dnieper. Pero eso requerirá de más armas, más aviones y más tropas entrenadas en doctrina occidental.
> 
> Si tito Boris decía que la guerra iba para largo (años) es porque en su estado mayor ya habran realizado los pertinentes estudios y simulaciones. Y estos suelen tener buen nivel de información.



La falta de gas va a ser un palo duro, pero van a tomar medidas









Zelensky warns of hard winter ahead as Europe reacts to energy crisis - follow live


Russia ‘no longer a reliable energy partner’, says German chancellor Olaf Scholz




www.independent.co.uk





_"German chancellor Olaf Scholz ruled out using Russia as its energy supplier, saying the Kremlin was “no longer a reliable energy partner” after the indefinite closure of the Nord Stream 1 gas pipeline.

Germany, a key Ukrainian ally, is looking to totally halt its gas deliveries in December – the peak month for winter demand – and vowed to bring gas prices down in addition to tying social benefits to inflation."_


La union europea le va a dar a la impresora a tope para pasar el invierno como sea, traeran gas liquado, incrementaran importaciones de noruega y el norte de africa, gasificaran carbon, incrementaran energia solar y eolica... lo que sea

La inflacion se ira a los dos digitos, se meteran limites al precio de la energia y el deficit a cuenta. Los alemanes tiraran del superavit para cubrir el pufo

Lo critico es que parece que han espabilado, se han dado cuenta de que tener todos los huevos en una cesta rusa es un riesgo muy alto y que si tragan con el chantaje ahora tendran que tragar para siempre

Esto va mucho mas alla de lo que pase en las proximas semanas, potencialmente puede dar un giro importante a la situacion geoestrategica. Si europa deja de comprar gas y petroleo ruso los van a mandar a la mierda


----------



## César Borgia (5 Sep 2022)

La libertad de prensa y tal en Rusia.


----------



## Subprime (5 Sep 2022)

Un camion ruso, ha vaciado el cenicero al pasar por el puente, ... incendio, y ... la cosa esta mal


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Los orcos están cerca de colapsar en jerson . Parece que el ejército ucraniano ya ha roto las 1 lineas de defensas rusas en varios lugares del frente . Los himars y los harm han eliminado las defensas aéreas rusas en jerson . Ucrania tiene superioridad aérea y los drones turcos están machacando las rusas posiciones rusas como la guerra de karabaj .Sin suministros solo es cuestión de tiempo que el ejército ruso colapse. Como paso en Kiev .Lo que vamos haber va ser imágenes típicas de la 2 guerra mundial . Cientos de hombres rindiéndose al enemigo . Será una humillación total para rusia . Se estima que en jerson hay 20000 soldados rusos y cientos de tanques y blindados rusos. Empiezo a creer que está ofensiva tan bien planificada está siendo dirigida por generales de la OTAN en tiempo real


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Todos hemos visto los continuos bombardeos intensos de los rusos al parecer como única táctica militar: la destrucción tanto de soldados como de civiles y ciudades, es decir la destrucción por la destrucción.
Pero que piensa un infante que se ve atrapado por un bombardeo? Pues oigamos a este chaval que nos lo explica bajo un bombardeo real.


```
https://t.me/sumy_sumy/2887
```


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los orcos están cerca de colapsar en jerson . Parece que el ejército ucraniano ya ha roto las 1 lineas de defensas rusas en varios lugares del frente . Ucrania tiene superioridad aérea y los drones turcos están machacando las rusas posiciones rusas como la guerra de karabaj . Sin suministros solo es cuestión de tiempo que el ejército ruso colapse. Como paso en Kiev .Lo que vamos haber va ser imágenes típicas de la 2 guerra mundial . Cientos de hombres rindiéndose al enemigo . Será una humillación total para rusia . Se estima que en jerson hay 20000 soldados rusos y cientos de tanques y blindados rusos.



Jerson va a ser el Stalingrado ruso...


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se tiene que habilitar un embargo a cualquier buque que provenga de puerto ruso o haga cosas raras con el traspondedor y sino hundirlo, ahora mismo podrían ser la mejor forma de introducir material.



Es mucho más fácil: Por el canal de avisos marítimos se informa que bajo ningún concepto se debe acercar una nave a Kherson a partir de la distancia X. Cualquiera que se salte esta prohibición será hundida de acuerdo a que es considerada zona de guerra. 
se pone la cinta en reproducción continua y ya está. Al primero que se hunda ya no se arrima nadie. 
todos los barcos llevan por ley equipos de radio capaces de sintonizar estas frecuencias internacionales : De Socorro y de Aviso A Navegantes. 
—Con el móvil desde el bar —


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> AEROPUERTO DE KHERSON: Las imágenes aéreas muestran las posiciones defensivas de RU en el aeropuerto de Kherson. Ubicadas cerca de la autopista M-14, se puede esperar que estas unidades desempeñen un papel clave en los intentos de RU de mantener la ciudad.
> Crédito de las imágenes: t. yo /tysknip.



Kherson va a ser la ciudad más fotografiada del mundo… y no por turistas precisamente


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Buenísimo. Me meo. Abandonar para que se estrelle un millonario pájaro como esos es para desternillarse.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

El youtuber Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares decia que Ucrania no podría hacer una ofensiva en jerson . Que no tenía la capacidad de hacer una ofensiva acorazada y de maniobras. Lamentable


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El youtuber Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares decia que Ucrania no podría hacer una ofensiva en jerson . Que no tenía la capacidad de hacer una ofensiva acorazada y de maniobras. Lamentable



Lo escuchaba al principio pero es que no da pie con bola.No acierta absolutamente nada, se parece a mi cuando meto en la bolsa o algo, siempre al revés.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Los pro rusos rusos no podemos venirnos abajo . Con las duras noticias que llegan de jerson. Porque si no Putin llorará . Debemos ser fuertes


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

Y siguen las explosiones...


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Muy buena la coordinación ucraniana realizada para eliminar antes con HARM, artillería o MLRS a los sistemas antiaéreos rusos y dejar espacio a los TB2 para que procedan a erradicar objetivos rusos.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Ni lo chinos confian ya en los rusos

Huawei ha trasladado a algunos de sus empleados de Rusia a Kazajstán y Uzbekistán. Anteriormente Huawei detuvo las ventas en su tienda online oficial VMall y sus distribuidores han comenzado a cerrar algunos puntos de venta.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Rusia no va a renunciar a Crimea tan fácilmente. Kherson será un duro golpe, pero tenemos el otoño a la vuelta de la esquina y eso paralizará las operaciones tanto en un lado como en otro. Dando tiempo a Rusia a reorganizarse y a esperar que la falta de gas y un invierno duro en Europa haga caer el apoyo a Ucrania. Desde mi sitio de mariscal de sofa, creo que el siguiente movimiento Ucraniano debería ser el eje Zaporiyia -> Melitopol. Y dejar aisladas a las tropas rusas que se encuentran en Crimea y el sur de Dnieper. Pero eso requerirá de más armas, más aviones y más tropas entrenadas en doctrina occidental.
> 
> Si tito Boris decía que la guerra iba para largo (años) es porque en su estado mayor ya habran realizado los pertinentes estudios y simulaciones. Y estos suelen tener buen nivel de información.



Si liberan Kherson Crimea será sometido al mismo tratamiento. No olvidemos que es una península unida al continente por un estrecho istmo y el agua se suministra desde Nova Karkova a través de un canal. El puerto de Sebastopol no posee una ubicación actualmente estratégica. 
solo les queda el estrecho de Kerch que caería fácilmente a pepinazos.
Una isla sin recursos a corto plazo. Los militares quizás intentasen aguantar pero los civiles no. 
Kherson es la llave de Crimea y ya está a tiro de 155. 
Al tiempo.


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si liberan Kherson Crimea será sometido al mismo tratamiento. No olvidemos que es una península unida al continente por un estrecho istmo y el agua se suministra desde Nova Karkova a través de un canal. El puerto de Sebastopol no posee una ubicación actualmente estratégica.
> solo les queda el estrecho de Kerch que caería fácilmente a pepinazos.
> Una isla sin recursos a corto plazo. Los militares quizás intentasen aguantar pero los civiles no.
> Kherson es la llave de Crimea y ya está a tiro de 155.
> Al tiempo.



Han tenido 8 años para preparar la estrategia con el apoyo de los americanos, esto no es improvisado


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si liberan Kherson Crimea será sometido al mismo tratamiento. No olvidemos que es una península unida al continente por un estrecho istmo y el agua se suministra desde Nova Karkova a través de un canal. El puerto de Sebastopol no posee una ubicación actualmente estratégica.
> solo les queda el estrecho de Kerch que caería fácilmente a pepinazos.
> Una isla sin recursos a corto plazo. Los militares quizás intentasen aguantar pero los civiles no.
> Kherson es la llave de Crimea y ya está a tiro de 155.
> Al tiempo.



Si conquistan jerson Crimea está a tiro de piedra de los himars . La próxima gran ofensiva ucraniana será en mariupol y melitopol


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Sep 2022)

Y los Trolls rusos diciendo que estaba intacto  


Prensa Rusia

*"Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desactivaron el puente Antonovsky en Kherson*
12:46, 5 de septiembre de 2022antigua URSS
Foto: TASS
El puente Antonovsky en Kherson está en mal estado debido al bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
El puente Antonovsky en Kherson ha quedado fuera de servicio debido a los constantes bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU), por lo que es imposible cruzarlo. Kirill Stremousov , subjefe de la administración de la región de Kherson , habló sobre esto en el aire del Canal Uno .
“El puente ahora está en mal estado, pero no se ha derrumbado, está parado, pero está tan perforado que solo una motocicleta puede pasar por encima”, dijo.
Stremousov enfatizó que el personal militar ucraniano también está atacando barcazas que transportan civiles a través del Dnieper, así como otras infraestructuras civiles en Kherson y la región.
El puente Antonovsky sobre el Dnieper se puso en funcionamiento en 1985, la longitud total es de 1366 metros. Antes de su construcción, los vehículos de motor podían llegar a la orilla izquierda de la región de Kherson a través de la presa de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya o en ferry.

Anteriormente se informó que la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania una vez más intentó llevar a cabo acciones de contraofensiva en la dirección de Kherson, pero sus intentos fracasaron. El ejército ruso descubrió al enemigo con la ayuda del complejo de reconocimiento Ironia, todo el grupo que avanzaba fue destruido.


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si liberan Kherson Crimea será sometido al mismo tratamiento. No olvidemos que es una península unida al continente por un estrecho istmo y el agua se suministra desde Nova Karkova a través de un canal. El puerto de Sebastopol no posee una ubicación actualmente estratégica.
> solo les queda el estrecho de Kerch que caería fácilmente a pepinazos.
> Una isla sin recursos a corto plazo. Los militares quizás intentasen aguantar pero los civiles no.
> Kherson es la llave de Crimea y ya está a tiro de 155.
> Al tiempo.



Si Kherson cae Rusia ha perdido la guerra


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Si Kherson cae Rusia ha perdido la guerra



Rusia perdio la guerra en el momento en que decidio invadir el resto de Ucrania, los ucranianos decidieron echarle huevos y los americanos soltar la pasta y equipamiento que haga falta

Ahora solo se esta decidiendo si 50.000 muertos y 6 meses son suficientes o si haran falta 200.000 y 6 años


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Rusia perdio la guerra en el momento en que decidio invadir el resto de Ucrania, los ucranianos decidieron echarle huevos y los americanos soltar la pasta y equipamiento que haga falta
> 
> Ahora solo se esta decidiendo si 50.000 muertos y 6 meses son suficientes o si haran falta 200.000 y 6 años



Ya, me refiero a que podemos decir que formalmente la perdería en ese momento, a nivel estratégico la perdió en el momento en el que Kiev resiste


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Un poco de humor Brutalsky
A 100000 dólares unidad, alta tecnología rusa


¿Qué país tiene mejores drones, Rusia o Estados Unidos?
En noviembre de 2021, Putin se reunió con los altos mandos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y les habló sobre el “desarrollo de la aviación sin piloto” y que ahora tienen “más de 2000 drones”.





Con mucho orgullo les presento a los drones militares Angry BirdZZzzzzz. Chico, vuela. Con una honda. Para la tercera generación, Angry BirdZ se volvió diez veces más caro. Las alas están hechas de cartón más duradero y no se caen en el aire.





Un operario gira una manivela muy rápido tirando hacia atrás de la correa unida a las sofisticadas ruedas y extractores. ¡Los rusos no reinventaron las ruedas! No señor.





Un Angry Bird está listo para ser liberado cuando tiras de la correa completamente hacia atrás y fuera de ti...





¿Quién es este hombre con un anillo de matrimonio en la mano equivocada? ¿Y esta mujer rubia? ¡¿De qué se ríen?!





Angry BirdZ puede volar sin necesidad de un motor: solo la honda y el poder manual de un soldado bien entrenado y físicamente capaz del segundo ejército más fuerte del mundo. La aviación sin piloto de tirachinas se está desarrollando a un —-


Continua


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

"¿Que demonios fue eso?" pregunta el hombre canoso.

¡Es nuestra muy desarrollada aviación de drones sin piloto!






Angry BirdZ no tiene motores, por lo que para evitar que se averíen en el choque, están equipados con paracaídas.






Aterrizaje forzoso para este dron de $ 100,000. Para ser honesto, no son reutilizables, por eso se han construido 2000 unidades por mil millones de dólares, pero nuestros científicos de renombre mundial están trabajando en un paracaídas más grande.






"Ay dios mío."






Hay una almohada debajo del fuselaje para un aterrizaje más suave. Algunas de las partes de los drones, como la cámara sin espejo de Sony, son recuperables.

Continua


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Angry BirdZ se puede lanzar desde un camión de plataforma. Tome el mainframe del camarada.






Fije el ala a la estructura principal.











Un militar usa un walkie-talkie para pedir permiso al centro de comando para girar la manivela.






"¡Permiso para girar la manivela concedido!"

Continua


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

“¡Despegue exitoso!”






¿Qué es ese sonido que hace la honda? ¡Quiero uno así para mi tono de llamada!”






Casi no se rompió.






“Necesitamos seguir trabajando arduamente en la mejora de los drones. Y también me refiero a la aplicación de la inteligencia artificial”.

Continua


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

“Necesitamos seguir trabajando arduamente en la mejora de los drones. Y también me refiero a la aplicación de la inteligencia artificial”.
















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> “Necesitamos seguir trabajando arduamente en la mejora de los drones. Y también me refiero a la aplicación de la inteligencia artificial”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 No hay palabras que describan este esperpento


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (5 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> fuera de ti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phillip Schofield y Holly Willoughby, presentan un programa británico The Morning plan Ana Rosa o la mierda que emitan en España hoy. Él está casado con una mujer y fuera del armario.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> En los videos, últimamente, estoy viendo muchos soldados con una especie de blindaje culero, como un faldón protegiendo el culo... ¿tantas heridas hay en el culo para que se lo pongan?.



Son "Sitting Mats", es para sentarse en el suelo y que no se te moje/congele el culo. También te ayuda en caso de caídas.


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

Parece que ahora les toca a los pontones, creo que llevan 2...


----------



## JAGGER (5 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La guerra no la puede ganar Ucrania porque necesitan que EEUU despliegue sus soldados en el territorio y mandar la fuerza aérea a Ucrania. La OTAN no harán nada de eso, puto payaso patético



Ucrania necesita más artillería. Sólo con eso se acaba el ejército genocida ruso.
No lo digo yo lo dicen los especialistas.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

Vídeo de las tropas rusas intentando adelantar a las ucranianas:


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Rusia dice que no reanudará el suministro de gas a Europa hasta que se levanten las sanciones.

El portavoz del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, Dmitry Peskov, culpó a las sanciones impuestas por Occidente por el fracaso operativo de Gazprom para entregar gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.


Pues paree que las sanciones les deben de estar haciendo pupita


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Grandes noticias Liss truss es nombrada 1 ministra de reino unido . Es una rusofoba total. Reinó unido seguirá apoyando a Ucrania. Bienvenida


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Han tenido unos seis meses para preparar posiciones mas fortificadas. Literalmente han perdido el tiempo. En el mejor de los casos los ucranianos se encuentran un BMP en un foso, y solo una línea frontal de trincheras, no muy profundas ni reforzadas.

Nada de posiciones para tiro con ametralladoras, morteros, ningún refuerzo, ni campos de minas u obstáculos para vehículos. 6 meses han tenido.


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad me parece que van a perder mucho del apoyo popular que tenían.



Nadie apoya a la puta HORDA fuera de 4 turcomongoles trasnochados.


----------



## repompero (5 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> “Necesitamos seguir trabajando arduamente en la mejora de los drones. Y también me refiero a la aplicación de la inteligencia artificial”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las primeras veces que leí a Misha Firer no sabía muy bien como catalogarle. Pero ahora puedo decir que es un CRACK !!!


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia dice que no reanudará el suministro de gas a Europa hasta que se levanten las sanciones.
> 
> El portavoz del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, Dmitry Peskov, culpó a las sanciones impuestas por Occidente por el fracaso operativo de Gazprom para entregar gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.
> 
> ...



LA HORDA ya ha reducido sus importaciones a más de la mitad (incluyendo las chinas) su economía está al borde de volver al siglo XIX y ya van con todo porque en un par de años tendrán que ir con burros por las estepas


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania necesita más artillería. Sólo con eso se acaba el ejército genocida ruso.
> No lo digo yo lo dicen los especialistas.



Y misiles balísticos de largo alcance para reducir a Moskau a polvo lunar


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (5 Sep 2022)

Pero no habíamos quedado, mis queridos PutiMongers, que la aviación Ucraniana había sido totalmente eliminada el primer día, y el segundo, y el tercero, y el cuarto...


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Cada vez más vídeos de posiciones rusas capturadas por el ejército ucraniano en jerson . Parece que las líneas defensivas del ejército ejército ruso están colapsando en apenas 5 días .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)

el kremlin te ofrece dos posibilidades excluyentes

1) fallo técnico
2) corte premeditado

es por este tipo de cosas que esta claro que la info y las declaraciones rusas son basura




Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia dice que no reanudará el suministro de gas a Europa hasta que se levanten las sanciones.
> 
> El portavoz del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, Dmitry Peskov, culpó a las sanciones impuestas por Occidente por el fracaso operativo de Gazprom para entregar gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los orcos están cerca de colapsar en jerson . Parece que el ejército ucraniano ya ha roto las 1 lineas de defensas rusas en varios lugares del frente . Los himars y los harm han eliminado las defensas aéreas rusas en jerson . Ucrania tiene superioridad aérea y los drones turcos están machacando las rusas posiciones rusas como la guerra de karabaj .Sin suministros solo es cuestión de tiempo que el ejército ruso colapse. Como paso en Kiev .Lo que vamos haber va ser imágenes típicas de la 2 guerra mundial . Cientos de hombres rindiéndose al enemigo . Será una humillación total para rusia . Se estima que en jerson hay 20000 soldados rusos y cientos de tanques y blindados rusos. Empiezo a creer que está ofensiva tan bien planificada está siendo dirigida por generales de la OTAN en tiempo real



Se sabe desde hace tiempo que el jefe de las fuerzas armadas eeuu y su homólogo ucraniano están en contacto directo y diario.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Son "Sitting Mats", es para sentarse en el suelo y que no se te moje/congele el culo. También te ayuda en caso de caídas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179928



Interesante. Recuerdo haber leído al mariscal Doritov reirse de los ucranianos por llevar esta prenda. Ahí se ve que este personaje jamás ha salido de su doritocueva y no sabe lo que es llevar ropa mojada o húmeda mientras uno camina, corre o simplemente duerme.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Interesante. Recuerdo haber leído al mariscal Doritov reirse de los ucranianos por llevar esta prenda. Ahí se ve que este personaje jamás ha salido de su doritocueva y no sabe lo que es llevar ropa mojada o húmeda mientras uno camina, corre o simplemente duerme.



Pues el ejército ruso es el que más emplea ese tipo de prenda, Doritov es tonto de remate


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)

`pues si esa es la primera linea como será la segunda
1º cabe la posibilidad que los buriatos alli estacionados se hayan largado por su cuenta
2º que hayan recivido ordenes de replegarse a una posición más defendible que seria al oeste el rio inhulets

apuesto por 1º



Dr Polux dijo:


> Han tenido unos seis meses para preparar posiciones mas fortificadas. Literalmente han perdido el tiempo. En el mejor de los casos los ucranianos se encuentran un BMP en un foso, y solo una línea frontal de trincheras, no muy profundas ni reforzadas.
> 
> Nada de posiciones para tiro con ametralladoras, morteros, ningún refuerzo, ni campos de minas u obstáculos para vehículos. 6 meses han tenido.


----------



## MAUSER (5 Sep 2022)

Os dais cuenta que con Los que se carguen hoy, los orcos han sufrido ya* más de 50.000 bajas



Y los aviones siguien guardados porque se los derriban

*


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada vez más vídeos de posiciones rusas capturadas por el ejército ucraniano en jerson . Parece que las líneas defensivas del ejército ejército ruso están colapsando en apenas 5 días .



Suponiendo que se libere Jersón, ¿cuál creéis que sería el sguiente paso, Crimea, Donbass, Mariupol?


----------



## XicoRaro (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Han tenido unos seis meses para preparar posiciones mas fortificadas. Literalmente han perdido el tiempo. En el mejor de los casos los ucranianos se encuentran un BMP en un foso, y solo una línea frontal de trincheras, no muy profundas ni reforzadas.
> 
> Nada de posiciones para tiro con ametralladoras, morteros, ningún refuerzo, ni campos de minas u obstáculos para vehículos. 6 meses han tenido.



Recuerdo en su día, a los PutiMongers reírse de las posiciones Americanas en Afganistán. Al lado de las rusas, las Americanas son el puto Hotel Montecarlo.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Han tenido unos seis meses para preparar posiciones mas fortificadas. Literalmente han perdido el tiempo. En el mejor de los casos los ucranianos se encuentran un BMP en un foso, y solo una línea frontal de trincheras, no muy profundas ni reforzadas.
> 
> Nada de posiciones para tiro con ametralladoras, morteros, ningún refuerzo, ni campos de minas u obstáculos para vehículos. 6 meses han tenido.




Son cuevas de orco totales, es que el mote orcorusos se lo pusieron bien joder!!

​
Otra explicación que veo es que sea lo que pasa cuando mandas un doritero, casa mami que no se limpia el cuarto, ni se lava la ropa, ni trabaaja, ni se hace la comida, ni la puta cama versión rusa a pelear al frente sin mami ... le come la mierda y luego lo matan, muere virgen


----------



## katiuss (5 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> EEUU tiene bases en España que vale más que el oro que se llevaron?. Gibraltar siempre será de Inglaterra y España nunca podrá echar a los yanquis de las bases. Yo he estado en Rota, a mi no me engañas A saber el armamento nuclear que tienen los yanquis en las bases españolas. Si no llegan a chocar los aviones no nos hubiéramos enterado de lo que llevaban. Ignorante, pregúntale a los yanquis si prefieren el oro español que se llevaron a Rusia a cambio de perder las bases en España. Ignorante, pregúntale a Putin que si devuelve el oro a España, el gobierno español le concederá las mismas bases que tienen los americanos en España. Ignorante, que vale más el territorio o el oro español que se llevaron a Rusia?
> 
> 
> *Una soleada mañana de enero de 1966, dos aviones de la fuerza aérea de Estados Unidos chocaron y dejaron caer cuatro bombas nuclearescerca del pueblo de Palomares, en el sur de España. No hubo explosión, pero el plutonio que llevaban quedó dispersado en una amplia área.*



Sigue limpiando letrinas, que vas a sacar información privilegiada si ... 

Por lo menos las bases yanquis dan de comer a muchos (incluyendo limpia letrinas como tú)....


----------



## uberales (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Por completo...
Vamos que seguirá vendiendo de otra manera pero sin gasoductos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Ucrania ya ha roto la 1 línea defensa rusa en varias zonas del frente. Los rusos han tenido 6 meses para construir zonas fortificadas y no han hecho nada . Ahora toca despacio y sin prisa . Si 1 línea rusa no estaba bien fortificada imaginaros la 2 o 3 línea . El ejército ruso está cerca de colapsar problemente muchos se rindan y otros se retiren a la ciudad de jerson. La moral debe ser muy baja


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Suponiendo que se libere Jersón, ¿cuál creéis que sería el sguiente paso, Crimea, Donbass, Mariupol?



Intentar cortar Crimea y avanzar a Melitopol, no debería de haber muchos BTGs rusos entre Kherson y Donbass. El grueso del ejército ruso+milicias está concentrado en el este del país


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Suponiendo que se libere Jersón, ¿cuál creéis que sería el sguiente paso, Crimea, Donbass, Mariupol?



Mariupol para rodear Crimea . Si se conquista jerson, Crimea puede ser bombardeada todos los días con himars y caer como fruta madura pero lanzar una ofensiva terrestre desde alli es casi imposible debido al río . Pasará como en jerson Crimea estará tan debilitada por los bombardeos ucranianos a almacenes y centros de mando , que cuando las tropas terrestres ucranianas lanzen la ofensiva apenas habrá resistencia del ejercito ruso


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)

estos llegan al rio inhulets, tropas entrenadas con estandar NAFO vs borrachos y saqueadores


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Interesante. Recuerdo haber leído al mariscal Doritov reirse de los ucranianos por llevar esta prenda. Ahí se ve que este personaje jamás ha salido de su doritocueva y no sabe lo que es llevar ropa mojada o húmeda mientras uno camina, corre o simplemente duerme.



En los primeros dias de la invasion en febrero, salian noticias de soldados rusos con sintomas de congelacion, necrosis en dedos de las manos y los pies por dormir en medio del campo sin ropa o material de acampada de invierno

Ahora en verano igual no importa demasiado, pero seguro que ya empieza a refrescar de noche y en un par de meses a eso de mediados de noviembre ya estaran a cero grados

Como para ponerte a dormir con ropa mojada


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

Vaya hombre, que chorprecha:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2022)

Para ser una ofensiva victoriosa , los ucranianos se dejan los vehiculos en el terreno, y ademas los capturan los rusos. Lo que implica que recuperan posiciones o incluso avanzan.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru





En cuanto a prisioneros, parece que los Rusos han capturado bastante. Suelen publicar poco, en las redes son torpones o no les interesa como ven la guerra los demas.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

AGENTES DE INFLUENCIA: 
@StratcomCentre
informa que el FSB dedica dinero para influir en los gobiernos de la UE. Financiando partidos de extrema derecha e izquierda, el objetivo es la división social y el conflicto político. Un ejemplo clásico de provocación -- > reacción -- > La solución de Moscú.


----------



## uberales (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> AGENTES DE INFLUENCIA:
> @StratcomCentre
> informa que el FSB dedica dinero para influir en los gobiernos de la UE. Financiando partidos de extrema derecha e izquierda, el objetivo es la división social y el conflicto político. Un ejemplo clásico de provocación -- > reacción -- > La solución de Moscú.



Democracia Nacional? Vamos que no tienen ni ganas en saber a quién pueden comprar para mover voto. Eso sí, a través Venezuela seguramente controlen a Podemos e IU.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## duncan (5 Sep 2022)

Lo último de Yago:



A ver por donde sale su rusofilia


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Esto es de locos
reclutamiento en psiquiátrico

El Dispensario Psiconeurológico de San Petersburgo comenzó a anunciar el reclutamiento para la guerra. Los asesinos de las colonias ya han sido reclutados por el ejército ruso. Ahora es el turno de los psicópatas de servir a la causa del renacimiento del "mundo ruso". Todo va de acuerdo al plan.















Día 194 de mi guerra de 3 días. Los puentes rusos continúan destruyendo con éxito los misiles HIMARS. Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto es de locos
> reclutamiento en psiquiátrico
> 
> El Dispensario Psiconeurológico de San Petersburgo comenzó a anunciar el reclutamiento para la guerra. Los asesinos de las colonias ya han sido reclutados por el ejército ruso. Ahora es el turno de los psicópatas de servir a la causa del renacimiento del "mundo ruso". Todo va de acuerdo al plan.



Segun dice el Misha Firer, el ejercito "bueno" son los Wagner, a estos les dan equipo y entrenamiento y salarios buenos

Y los Wagner usan a los "reclutas" como carne de cañon, los mandan al ataque para que descubran las posiciones ucranianas y asi poder localizarlos sin arriesgarse

Al parecer han sacado un mote nuevo para esos, los llaman "pepinos"


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para mí, todo lo que ha salido sobre precipitación o presiones sobre militares ucranianos, no es más que contrainformación. Si fuera una debilidad real, habiendo en juego lo que hay, no se hubiera filtrado. Recuerde, como decía el chino ese, "aparenta debilidad cuando seas fuerte..."



lo digo por tal como veo las tropas en algunos videos, se nota que son novatos, que evidentemente una acción así va a formar a los veteranos. Pienso que dos semanas de rodaje era mejor


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Democracia Nacional? Vamos que no tienen ni ganas en saber a quién pueden comprar para mover voto. Eso sí, a través Venezuela seguramente controlen a Podemos e IU.



En RT ponían a Podemos (España) y Syriza (Grecia) como la nueva esperanza de Europa:


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Intensas imágenes de combate mecanizado de infantes de marina ucranianos que usan tanques y BMC Kirpi IMV donados por Turquía contra las fuerzas rusas durante la ofensiva en curso #Kherson .

Un vehículo ruso, posiblemente un BMP, es destruido por fuego de tanques ucranianos a quemarropa.



El uso “aceptable” de armas combinadas era una de las cosas que muchos exigían si los ucranianos querían realizar contraofensivas exitosas. Tener tanques, artillería, blindados etc es una cosa, saber utilizarlos de manera sincronizada y efectiva, otra muy distinta.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Frente a una grave escasez de personal, Moscú decidió ahora "movilizar" por la fuerza a los pacientes masculinos en los hospitales del Donetsk ocupado, dijo el Estado Mayor de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Aquí el chantaje, parece que las sanciones si estan haciendo daño 


Rusia cierra el principal gasoducto de Europa hasta que se levanten las sanciones 
Gazprom dijo anteriormente que estaba deteniendo los flujos a través de Nord Stream 1 debido a una falla técnica

El suministro de gas de Rusia a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 no se reanudará por completo hasta que el “occidente colectivo” levante las sanciones contra Moscú por su invasión de Ucrania, dijo el Kremlin. Dmitry Peskov, portavoz del presidente Vladimir Putin, culpó a las sanciones de la UE, el Reino Unido y Canadá por el hecho de que Rusia no entregó gas a través del gasoducto clave, que entrega gas a Alemania desde San Petersburgo a través del mar Báltico.

“Los problemas de bombeo de gas surgieron debido a las sanciones que los países occidentales introdujeron contra nuestro país y varias empresas”, dijo Peskov, citado por la agencia de noticias Interfax. “No hay otras razones que pudieran haber causado este problema de bombeo”. Los comentarios de Peskov fueron la demanda más dura hasta el momento por parte del Kremlin de que la UE revoque sus sanciones a cambio de que Rusia reanude las entregas de gas al continente. Gazprom, el monopolio estatal de gas de Rusia, dijo el viernes por la noche que detendría el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream 1 debido a una falla técnica, que atribuyó a las dificultades para reparar las turbinas de fabricación alemana en Canadá. 

El gobierno alemán y la UE han cuestionado la justificación técnica. “Es importante recordar que no hay un solo gasoducto desde Rusia a Europa”, dijo el lunes Tim McPhie, portavoz de energía de la Comisión Europea. “Si hubiera un problema técnico que impidiera el suministro a través de Nord Stream 1, existiría la posibilidad, si hubiera voluntad, de entregar gas a Europa a través de otros gasoductos. Eso es algo que no estamos viendo que suceda”. El euro cayó a un mínimo de 20 años frente al dólar, hasta un 0,7 por ciento a 0,988 dólares en las operaciones de Londres el lunes, la primera vez que abrieron los mercados tras los anuncios sorpresa de Gazprom.

Rusia sigue suministrando gas a Europa a través de gasoductos de la era soviética a través de Ucrania que han permanecido abiertos a pesar de la invasión, así como el gasoducto South Stream a través de Turquía. Los funcionarios rusos no han ocultado en las últimas semanas su esperanza de que la creciente crisis energética en Europa socave el apoyo del bloque a Ucrania. “Obviamente, la vida está empeorando para las personas, los empresarios y las empresas en Europa”, dijo Peskov. 

“Por supuesto, la gente común en estos países tendrá cada vez más preguntas para sus líderes”. El expresidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev fue aún más explícito el domingo después de que el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz anunciara un paquete de ayuda de 65.000 millones de euros para suavizar el golpe de las crecientes facturas de energía. Ahora vicepresidente del consejo de seguridad de Rusia, Medvedev dijo que Alemania estaba “actuando como un enemigo de Rusia” al apoyar las sanciones contra Moscú y suministrar armas a Ucrania. “Han declarado una guerra híbrida contra Rusia”, escribió Medvedev en Telegram. “Y este anciano se muestra sorprendido de que los alemanes tengan algunos pequeños problemas con la gasolina”. 






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Impresionante, volvió atrás para robarle.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

La unidad "Cazadores furtivos" destruye obstinadamente y metódicamente un tanque ruso desde un helicóptero 

El costo del tanque es de varios millones de dólares. El costo del dron es de varios miles.


----------



## Limón (5 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Democracia Nacional? Vamos que no tienen ni ganas en saber a quién pueden comprar para mover voto. Eso sí, a través Venezuela seguramente controlen a Podemos e IU.



Hay una prueba muy sencilla para detectar partidos de " extrema derecha" comprados/financiados por Rusia o por otros:
Todos ellos hablan mal de Franco.
Cualquier patriota de verdad siente al menos el maximo respeto por el General, con lo cual ya lo sabeis.
Aparte que los Falangistas de la Vieja Guardia eran todos muy franquistas, salvo cuatro chalados, pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

La inteligencia de EE. UU. ha determinado que el enemigo es tan débil, incompetente y exhausto que no puede tomar represalias contra ningún aumento de la ayuda militar a Ucrania. Eso, y la competencia militar de la UA, es la razón por la que EE. UU. está proporcionando armas más avanzadas.


----------



## tipicad91 (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Impresionante, volvió atrás para robarle.



La moral superior rusa frente a la débil y degenerada mentalidad occidental


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Hay una prueba muy sencilla para detectar partidos de " extrema derecha" comprados/financiados por Rusia o por otros:
> Todos ellos hablan mal de Franco.
> Cualquier patriota de verdad siente al menos el maximo respeto por el General, con lo cual ya lo sabeis.
> Aparte que los Falangistas de la Vieja Guardia eran todos muy franquistas, salvo cuatro chalados, pero eso es otra historia.



La psoe también financia grupos de extrema derecha para después culpar a otros 









La Delegación de Gobierno afirma que la marcha anti-LGTBI de Chueca se autorizó a una asociación vecinal contra la agenda 20/30


La Delegación de Gobierno de Madrid ha señalado que la marcha del sábado contra los colectivos LGTBI en Chueca fue autorizada bajo el lema 'Di no a la agenda...




www.google.com


----------



## Ladrillofobo (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ahora lo han abandonado "sus camaradas" si tiene suerte y vuelve a Rusia con vida lo abandonará su país, que no le dará ni un rublo, hasta la silla de ruedas tendrá que pagarse él o su familia (familia que hubiese preferido que muriese, por un muerto dan indemnización por un tullido apenas nada y ademas hay que manternerlo).

Y esta señores es la vida de un orcoruso, normal que se den a la bebida y el suicidio campe a sus anchas en el país.


----------



## moncton (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La inteligencia de EE. UU. ha determinado que el enemigo es tan débil, incompetente y exhausto que no puede tomar represalias contra ningún aumento de la ayuda militar a Ucrania. Eso, y la competencia militar de la UA, es la razón por la que EE. UU. está proporcionando armas más avanzadas.



Los americanos han sido muy cuidadosos, testeando los limites de la respuesta rusa

Han visto que las lineas rojas se podian sobrepasar sin que hubiese respuesta, salvo las amenazas de las wunderwaffen y el "holocausto nuclear"

Han metido armas a tutiplen, entrenado a los ucranianos en su uso, los satelites y aviones espia currando 24 horas, apoyo tactico y estrategico... nada

Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN... nada

Paises OTAN rearmandose como nunca... nada

Lo unico que les queda es la amenaza del gas y como a los americanos no les afecta... tampoco sera nada

Lo he dicho y lo repito, esto es un WIN-WIN para los americanos, estan destruyendo la capacidad militar rusa con tecnologia de hace 40 años, gastando los excedentes de inventario que se les pasaban de fecha y sin poner ni un muerto

El putin que tenia esa aura de jugador de ajedrez 3D esta quedando como un maton de escuela primaria que en cuanto empieza en el instituto le parten la cara

El "segundo ejercito del mundo" es una coleccion de idiotas con sindrome alcoholico fetal del culo del mundo que no saben hacer nada si no se lo explican con dibujitos, dirigidos por una panda de corruptos a los que le importa una mierda todo


----------



## Gnidlog (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Intensas imágenes de combate mecanizado de infantes de marina ucranianos que usan tanques y BMC Kirpi IMV donados por Turquía contra las fuerzas rusas durante la ofensiva en curso #Kherson .
> 
> Un vehículo ruso, posiblemente un BMP, es destruido por fuego de tanques ucranianos a quemarropa.
> 
> ...



no esta mal


----------



## MAUSER (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La inteligencia de EE. UU. ha determinado que el enemigo es tan débil, incompetente y exhausto que no puede tomar represalias contra ningún aumento de la ayuda militar a Ucrania. Eso, y la competencia militar de la UA, es la razón por la que EE. UU. está proporcionando armas más avanzadas.



Este es el momento que hemos estado esperando desde hace mucho tiempo, que Rusia y su maldad infinita desaparezca... AHORA O NUNCA. espero que no dejen a Rusia recuperarse después de ésto.


----------



## duncan (5 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Son "Sitting Mats", es para sentarse en el suelo y que no se te moje/congele el culo. También te ayuda en caso de caídas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179928



Esos que tan mal le parecía que usaran los ucranianos a cierto mariscal del foro.


----------



## Pat (5 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Este es el momento que hemos estado esperando desde hace mucho tiempo, que Rusia y su maldad infinita desaparezca... AHORA O NUNCA*. espero que no dejen a Rusia recuperarse después de ésto.*



No nos incumbe lo que hace Rusia una vez fuera de Ucrania; occidente debe simplemente rechazar todo contacto /comercio con Rusia hasta que no deja de ser un sociedad “Gangster”. Nada de Gas o petróleo Ruso en Europa , Nada de Turistas Rusos en Europa, que se quedan en Rusia o países como Irán, China o Venezuela.


----------



## Alpharius (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El youtuber Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares decia que Ucrania no podría hacer una ofensiva en jerson . Que no tenía la capacidad de hacer una ofensiva acorazada y de maniobras. Lamentable



El de cosas militares es otro caso como el de cuñao Baños. Los tienen como expertos pero dicen las mismas cuñadeces que podríamos decir cualquiera de nosotros.

Aquí cuando Yago se reía de los HIMARS que les iban a mandar a Ucrania. (minuto 5:10)


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Estonia ha anunciado que está preparando una ley sobre la base de la cual se dará al Ministerio de Defensa la tarea de comenzar a preparar a la sociedad estonia para la guerra de guerrillas. La medida es un esfuerzo por aumentar la disuasión contra una invasión rusa.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Bueno, parece que los expertos dicen que esto sigue bien. El que albergaba la esperanza de un ataque un ataque frontal con miles de muertos a lo Davai Davai y la NKVD disparando a la cabeza de los que se retiran están muy equivocados, viven un siglo atrás.



"Evaluación de la campaña ofensiva rusa, 4 de septiembre
4 de septiembre de 2022 - Prensa ISW

La contraofensiva ucraniana avanza de manera comprobable en el sur y el este. Las fuerzas ucranianas están avanzando a lo largo de varios ejes en el oeste de Kherson Oblast y han asegurado territorio a través del río Siverskyi Donets en Donetsk Oblast. El ritmo de la contraofensiva probablemente cambiará drásticamente de un día a otro, ya que las fuerzas ucranianas trabajan para privar a los rusos de los suministros necesarios, interrumpir su mando y control y debilitar su moral incluso mientras continúan los ataques terrestres de la contraofensiva. Los rusos ocasionalmente contraatacarán y recuperarán parte del terreno perdido y, por supuesto, llevarán a cabo feroces ataques aéreos y de artillería contra los asentamientos liberados y las tropas ucranianas que avanzan. Las fuerzas ucranianas han logrado un progreso lo suficientemente sustancial como para comenzar a evocar comentarios más realistas de los milbloggers rusos, que hasta hoy se han acercado mucho a la retórica optimista del Kremlin."


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre llevo uno en la mochila 
No es broma.
Parece una tontería pero tanto como para no ensuciarte el culo como mojártelo, llenarlo de barro etc como para arrodillarse encima de él sin que se resientan las rodillas va de cine. Es muy útil.
Fíjate que muchos van con rodilleras! je je
Esta es la que uso hay unas que cubren más, otras que se cuelgan...etc.
MUY útil yo la utilizo para caminatas, hiking...


----------



## Feriri88 (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El youtuber Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares decia que Ucrania no podría hacer una ofensiva en jerson . Que no tenía la capacidad de hacer una ofensiva acorazada y de maniobras. Lamentable





Dr Polux dijo:


>




si esa bandera encima es la eslovenia


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Interesante. Recuerdo haber leído al mariscal Doritov reirse de los ucranianos por llevar esta prenda. Ahí se ve que este personaje jamás ha salido de su doritocueva y no sabe lo que es llevar ropa mojada o húmeda mientras uno camina, corre o simplemente duerme.



Pues rusos en videos de Mariupol la llevaban unos cuantos. Alguno hasta improvisada en plan plancha de corchopan con dos bujeros y un cinturón. Si estás a la intemperie en un sitio con frio y humedad y te sientas quieto en cualquier sitio te enfrías enseguida.


----------



## Alpharius (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La inteligencia de EE. UU. ha determinado que el enemigo es tan débil, incompetente y exhausto que no puede tomar represalias contra ningún aumento de la ayuda militar a Ucrania. Eso, y la competencia militar de la UA, es la razón por la que EE. UU. está proporcionando armas más avanzadas.



Una de las cosas que ha salido a la luz en esta guerra aparte de la corrupción y la derroición del ejército ruso, es la tremenda diferencia de efectividad entre el armamento occidental y el ruso.

Le pasan javelins y nlaws a Ucrania y todos los tanques rusos reventados.
Le pasan stingers y algunos sistemas antiaéreos a Ucrania y toda la fuerza aérea rusa en tierra.
Le pasan unos cuantos M777 y Caesar a Ucrania y con unos pocos empiezan a equilibrar la situación frente a los números masivos de la artillería rusa.
Le pasan unos pocos HIMARS a Ucrania y ponen en jaque toda la retaguardia rusa.
Le pasan algunos HARM a Ucrania y ya están empezando a anular las defensas antiaéreas rusas.

Mientras que el armamento ruso que supuestamente haría temblar a occidente, o no se ve, o es un pufo.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Sep 2022)

__





En los canales pro Europa hay descojone general sobre el repentino silencio de los canales pro rusos sobre la ofensiva de Jerson







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ELVR (5 Sep 2022)

Sobre los "sitting mats" (que han hablado varios por lo que perdonad que no cite) es incluso una necesidad dado el diseño de los vehículos de origen soviético, que casi obligan a las tropas a ir encima de los blindados de transporte en vez de dentro. Digamos que se sienten fuera más cómodos y seguros (como en un anuncio de compresas  )


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Bueno, aquí Putin se preocupa en vano. Él mismo ya ha hecho todo lo posible para garantizar que el software extranjero asegure la independencia tecnológica de Rusia de él. 







Vladimir Putin
instruido para tomar
medidas para garantizar la
independencia
tecnológica de la Federación
Rusa del software
extranjero utilizado
actualmente
Fuente: TACC


----------



## JAGGER (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



En el winter con un pomo de carnaval le tiran agua a los orcos y listo.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania necesita más artillería. Sólo con eso se acaba el ejército genocida ruso.
> No lo digo yo lo dicen los especialistas.



Por qué te crees las mentiras de EEUU?
Quieren más muertes, Putin no devolverá los territorios. Es una guerra que durará mientras EEUU suministre armas a Ucrania y los ucranianos obedezcan a Zelensky ir a la muerte.


----------



## Visrul (5 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Pero no habíamos quedado, mis queridos PutiMongers, que la aviación Ucraniana había sido totalmente eliminada el primer día, y el segundo, y el tercero, y el cuarto...



¡Qué huevos los pilotos volando a esa altura!


----------



## At4008 (5 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Todos hemos visto los continuos bombardeos intensos de los rusos al parecer como única táctica militar: la destrucción tanto de soldados como de civiles y ciudades, es decir la destrucción por la destrucción.
> Pero que piensa un infante que se ve atrapado por un bombardeo? Pues oigamos a este chaval que nos lo explica bajo un bombardeo real.
> 
> 
> ...




Ese tío era agente inmobiliario hace 6 meses y ahora está en el _super-ultra-turbo nazi_ Batallón Azov


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)

Brillante iniciativa, ya han conseguido donaciones para firmar obuses en honor al Coronel Pyotr Bañov, Planeta Gonzo, Bea Talegón y Liu Sivaya:


----------



## Visrul (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad "Cazadores furtivos" destruye obstinadamente y metódicamente un tanque ruso desde un helicóptero
> El costo del tanque es de varios millones de dólares. El costo del dron es de varios miles.



Este vídeo si que parece claramente preparado porque el tanque estaba abandonado (cadena derecha en la parte de atrás totalmente destruida).


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Esperemos que Liz siga ayudando y apoyando a Ucrania


----------



## At4008 (5 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Se va Boris, pero llega Liz.

No sé si Putin va a echar de menos a Boris.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 Sep 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Se va Boris, pero llega Liz.
> 
> No sé si Putin va a echar de menos a Boris.



A ver lo que pasa. Igual la da por demostrar que tiene mas ovarios que la dama de Hierro.


----------



## volador (5 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania necesita más artillería. Sólo con eso se acaba el ejército genocida ruso.
> No lo digo yo lo dicen los especialistas.



Y un par de escuadrones de F16 block 30 incluso un block 15 con MLU equipado con aim 120 es más que suficiente


----------



## El Promotor (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Frente a una grave escasez de personal, Moscú decidió ahora "movilizar" por la fuerza a los pacientes masculinos en los hospitales del Donetsk ocupado, dijo el Estado Mayor de Ucrania.




Los enfermos, mutilados y terminales de la Ucrania invadida también van a luchar por la madre patria Rusia aunque sea a la fuerza.

Broootaaal.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (5 Sep 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Lo último de Yago:
> 
> 
> 
> A ver por donde sale su rusofilia



Me hace gracia cuando habla de que los rusos con cañones convencionales de 20 km de alcance, pueden proteger Jerson desde el lado oeste del rio sin demasiados problemas. ¿Para que se supone que tiene Ucrania los Caesar y demás sistemas de artillería con 40 km de alcance o las municiones Excalibur que les esta pasando EEUU con 75 Km? Ya no hablo de cohetes, solo de artillería convencional. Ahora mismo a poco que se acerquen a la ciudad, pueden barrer a los rusos al oeste del río. Sobreestima demasiado a los rusos y subestima demasiado a Ucrania.


----------



## El Promotor (5 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>




Grande Boris. Y hasta siempre.

Esperemos que su sucesora en el cargo continúe en la misma línea.

Hay que reventar a la horda de Putin sin piedad.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Se cree que un submarino de ataque o de misiles de crucero ruso está operando en las aguas entre Malta y Sicilia, según una publicación de inteligencia naval.

“No está claro cuánto tiempo ha estado operando allí el submarino”, informó ayer Naval News.

“La explicación más sencilla es que se desplegó allí para sustituir al crucero de clase Slava Mariscal Ustinov, que abandonó el Mediterráneo el 24 de agosto. Mientras el Ustinov navega provocativamente entre el Reino Unido e Irlanda, el submarino puede haberse colado en el Mediterráneo”.

“En cierto sentido, el crucero está proporcionando una distracción”.

El periódico italiano La Repubblica afirmó que el submarino pasó horas el viernes durante las cuales se produjo una intensa actividad de aviones de patrulla de la Marina estadounidense, con dos Boeing P8 centrados en un pequeño tramo de mar, sobrevolándolo en círculos concéntricos en busca del submarino.

Los aviones estadounidenses que despegaron de la base de Sigonella lo persiguieron durante horas, primero al sur de Malta y luego en una zona entre la isla y Capo Passero, en Sicilia. Sólo por la noche se interrumpió la “caza del Octubre Rojo”.

Mientras que la acumulación de fuerzas de la Armada rusa en el Mar Negro como parte de la invasión de Ucrania es bien conocida, se habla menos de la acumulación relacionada en el Mediterráneo que – según NavalNews – es “vista como la defensa exterior para las operaciones en el Mar Negro. Siguiendo la doctrina rusa, esto puede formar parte de una disuasión contra la participación de la OTAN en la guerra”.

La semana pasada cruzó Gibraltar un equipo naval ruso, que incluía el Mariscal Ustinov, el destructor Almirante Kulakov y un buque de abastecimiento que se dirigía al Atlántico, bajo estricto control de las fragatas y corbetas de la OTAN. Ahora se encuentran pasando frente a la costa de Irlanda.

La descarada salida -no apagaron los transmisores- podría haber sido una distracción para captar la atención de las armadas occidentales mientras el submarino nuclear ruso se deslizaba hacia los Pilares de Hércules.

Los submarinos nucleares navegan bajo el agua, no dejan huellas y no tienen necesidad de emerger, por lo que el único medio de identificación es el análisis de las transmisiones de radio o el reconocimiento de las antenas de los periscopios.

El objetivo de esta presencia sería reforzar la disuasión desplegada por el Kremlin en el Mediterráneo desde el inicio de la guerra de Ucrania: más concretamente hacia el portaaviones estadounidense Bush, que hace unos días sustituyó al Truman y navega ahora por el Adriático.

El submarino podría ser de tres tipos generales: un submarino de ataque de propulsión nuclear (SSN); un submarino de misiles de crucero de la clase Oscar-II (SSGN), que están armados con 24 potentes misiles supersónicos antibuque Granit (SS-N-19 Shipwreck); o uno de los últimos SSGN de la Armada rusa de la clase Severodvinsk, que llevan misiles de crucero mucho más modernos, capaces de realizar misiones tanto antibuque como de ataque a tierra, y que además son más silenciosos y se consideran más potentes.










Estados Unidos envía aviones tras el submarino ruso en el canal Malta-Sicilia – Galaxia Militar


Se cree que un submarino de ataque o de misiles de crucero ruso está operando en las aguas entre Malta y Sicilia, según una publicación de inteligencia naval.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Pat (5 Sep 2022)

Echar los Anglos de Europa; esto siempre ha sido el sueño húmido de todo Fascista.

En caso de guerra Los únicos países con quien *siempre* puedes contar son los Anglos, es normal que países agresores como Rusia estén desperadas por tener los Anglos fuera …


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Sep 2022)

Para los que China puede comprar el gas ruso.

Prensa alemana.


Por su parte, el gigante energético ruso Gazprom reportó una reducción interanual del 13,2 por ciento en la producción de gas en agosto. Las exportaciones cayeron un 36 por ciento. Las entregas adicionales de gas a Hungría a través del gasoducto Turkish Stream se consideran un éxito político, pero son económicamente irrelevantes para Gazprom.

Quieren ganar a China como su cliente número uno. Las entregas de gas a China a través del gasoducto Kraft Siberian aumentaron alrededor de un 61 por ciento en julio de 2022, enfatiza la gente de relaciones públicas del grupo energético. *Sin embargo, en términos anuales, solo tendría que ser un poco menos de 17 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas en 2022. Esta no es una alternativa seria considerando que en 2021 Gazprom exportó alrededor de 60 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural a Europa solo a través de *Nord Stream 1.

*Para aumentar los volúmenes de suministro a China, Gazprom ha estado construyendo un nuevo gasoducto, Kraft Siberian 3, desde julio de 2023, con una capacidad de suministro muy inferior a la esperada, es decir, solo diez mil millones de metros cúbicos por año. La construcción del oleoducto Kraft Siberian 2 planeado desde hace mucho tiempo a través de Mongolia a China aún está muy lejos y no podría completarse antes de 2030 como muy pronto*. Aunque este gasoducto podría suministrar hasta 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas anualmente al Reino Medio, los contratos deben firmarse primero.
Gazprom ahora está tratando de compensar los volúmenes de exportación insuficientes mediante la expansión del suministro de gas a las regiones rusas. "Rusia ya tiene gas desde hace 100 años", bromeaba el jefe de Gazprom, Alexei Miller, a finales de agosto. Según un análisis de la consultora noruega Rystad Energy, Gazprom también quema unos 4,34 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al día, que en realidad estaba destinado a Europa.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

¿Se viene lo gordo?









Rusia se prepara para atacar las letales baterías de misiles ucranianas


Conoce a los drones iraníes a los que Rusia fiará su ofensiva para eliminar a los temibles Himars ucranianos, uno de los principales objetivos de Moscú en estos momentos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ya, me refiero a que podemos decir que formalmente la perdería en ese momento, a nivel estratégico la perdió en el momento en el que Kiev resiste



No hace falta


Nicors dijo:


> ¿Se viene lo gordo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con esa envergadura los buks se pondrán las botas


----------



## At4008 (5 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> A ver lo que pasa. Igual la da por demostrar que tiene mas ovarios que la dama de Hierro.



He estado siguiendo los hustings y Liz tiene unas cuantas ideas claras. 

Liz me ha sorprendido gratamente porque apenas la conocía cuando simplemente era ministra y es una tía con una estructura ideológica consistente. No voy a decir que sea como la Thatcher, porque todavía tiene mucho que demostrar, pero es fácil que la gente empiece a comparar una con otra.

Por el contrario, el otro candidato, Rishi, al que tampoco conocía demasiado me ha sorprendido pero al revés. El tío es un *patán* que va soltando frases confusas y contradictorias entre ellas, pensando que a la gente le va a parecer bien. Error brutal de Boris por nombrar Chancellor a ese sujeto arrogante y de dudosa inteligencia, que se empeño en subir el National Insurance y que al final ha sido la VERDADERA CAUSA del fracaso de Boris.


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

A las lavadoras!!


----------



## Ladrillofobo (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A las lavadoras!!



Tienen el síndrome de diogenes militar, acumulan basura en las trincheras, no se ni como pueden vivir entre tanta mierda, he visto vertederos de escombros ilegales en algunas descampados con menos basura ...


----------



## legal (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A las lavadoras!!



Se ha puesto ya, pero recordad que el sueldo de un soldado raso son 10.000 rublos mensuales, y que una lavadora cuesta 30.000 rublos. Resultado: muchos hogares rusos no tienen lavadora. Patético.


----------



## At4008 (5 Sep 2022)

legal dijo:


> Se ha puesto ya, pero recordad que el sueldo de un soldado raso son 10.000 rublos mensuales, y que una lavadora cuesta 30.000 rublos. Resultado: muchos hogares rusos no tienen lavadora. Patético.



Zolkin entrevistaba hace algunas semanas a un prisionero turcochino de cerca de Mongolia y era vergonzoso que le tenía que explicar que las casas en Ucrania tenían váteres. En su pueblo siberiano era algo totalmente desconocido y la cara de Zolkin entre flipe y asco.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A mi no me gusta demasiado lo que están haciendo, da la sensación de que se están precipitando. Tienen un problema con el tiempo (las presiones de los aliados) y el clima es decir el fin el verano. Con el otoño y el invierno y la perdida de las hojas de los arboles hará visible las posiciones. La ocultación de los vehículos va a ser compleja
> 
> Sabemos poco, pero el avance del norte lo veo como una perdida de energía, si le metes mas fuerza hacia la presa esas unidades quedan aisladas y caen por si mismas. Tomar la presa es tomar el agua de Crimea y con eso tienes una vitoria estratégica. Kherson cae bombardeando los puentes a diario
> 
> Las posiciones rusas parecen muy precarias



Lo seguro es seguir lo que están haciendo por lo menos un par de semanas hasta que se desesperen por falta de recursos, es como tener cien alimañas con atadura corta y tu tienes un palo largo, no hay más que darles de vez en cuando hasta que bajen la cabeza, entonces has vencido.
De todas formas el cruce casi sorpresivo del río Inhulets por los ucranianos creo habrá precipitado las operaciones pues han pillado a los orcos en bragas; no es normal el avance que están realizando dirección y algunos twiteros se han venido arriba y ya ven bolsas enormes pero no se dan cuenta de que la bolsa ya está formada con el Dnieper y los ucranianos al este del rio Inhulets.

Tranquilidad, mucha tranquilidad.

Los avances Ucranianos mencionados:


----------



## OBDC (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> A las lavadoras!!



Son drones camuflados

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Subprime (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si conquistan jerson Crimea está a tiro de piedra de los himars . La próxima gran ofensiva ucraniana será en mariupol y melitopol



Tiemblo sólo de pensar en una eventual entrada de ucranianos en Mariupol.


----------



## At4008 (5 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad.


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Interesantes reflexiones de Brutalsky
Que pasara después de la guerra y de la era Putin?
Cambiará Rusia? seguirá siendo putinistan
Algo claro, la situación no volverá a ser la de antes y la relación con Rusia será muy difícil 


¿Qué verdades o mentiras inconvenientes o convenientes sobre Rusia hemos archivado y olvidado hasta la invasión?





Este no es Karlsson-on-the-Roof, quien cayó accidentalmente en el Foro Army 2022 cerca de Moscú. Un paracaidista utiliza un sistema de poleas para navegar a través de una realidad virtual.
Los rusos son un pueblo religioso. ¡No son cínicos!
La verdadera religión de los rusos no es el cristianismo ortodoxo, que ha sido durante demasiado tiempo una extensión del estado reaccionario como para inspirar una sensación de asombro. Su religión secular es insistir en el pasado mitológico inventado en los think tanks patrocinados por el Kremlin que han reciclado el libro de jugadas soviético y lo transmiten en la televisión controlada por el estado durante todo el día y golpean las cabezas de los niños en las escuelas estatales.
Rusia es el país más grande.
Los rusos son las personas más grandes superiores al resto.
El ejército ruso siempre sale victorioso y puede vencer y destruir a Estados Unidos (no importa que económica y militarmente Estados Unidos esté al menos dos generaciones por delante).
Todos esos principios son cuestiones de fe, por lo tanto, ninguna cantidad de argumentos y hechos puede cambiar los corazones y las mentes de las personas. Excepto para comenzar a mostrar un mensaje diferente en la televisión.





1 de enero de 2022 Mariyupol, Ucrania










Mariyupol, primavera de 2022 después de que el ejército ruso lo "liberara". La mayoría de los rusos no ven contracciones, y ninguna conversación emocional de sus amigos y parientes ucranianos les hace cambiar de opinión y entender que NO son libertadores, son invasores. Es como si estuvieran hechizados, aturdidos y confundidos y no lo perciben...
En la superficie, Putin es un típico perdedor soviético.
Un hombre de baja estatura debido a la desnutrición, con una serie de complejos. Un tirano doméstico que compensa sus fracasos y humillaciones a las que ha sido sometido, que fue golpeado por su padre cuando era niño y quiere arremeter contra el mundo para vengarse. Decenas de millones de rusos descubrieron que son como él. Y aquellos que no lo fueron y optaron por expresarse al respecto, se encontraron en aguas profundas.
Si profundizas, te das cuenta de que casi toda la nación ha caído bajo su hechizo como Pied Piper y sus ratas seducidas por las empalagosas palabras de Putin.
Es como si toda la nación se hubiera convertido en sonámbulos que se rindieron a la dulzura de crear mundos de creencias que él ha dibujado en sus mentes con sus largos discursos. Y quieren combatirlo pero no pueden, la droga se ha apoderado de ellos.






Continua


----------



## paconan (5 Sep 2022)

Paracaidistas rusos antes y después de la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania. Los rusos no se preguntan PARA QUÉ sus hijos, hermanos, amigos sacrificaron sus vidas y murieron. Esto implicaría romper el hechizo lanzado sobre toda la nación por el hechicero negro Vladimir Putin. Carecen de fuerza de voluntad para hacerlo.
Por esa razón, el ejército ruso continúa librando una guerra inútil en Ucrania, aunque después de la primera semana en que no lograron capturar Kyiv y Occidente reaccionó como un frente unido contra la agresión con sanciones, ya estaba claro como el día que la Rusia de Putin perdió.
Putin tiene miedo a la muerte y, como faraón, está ampliando el número de sacrificios de criados para tener como esclavos en su otra vida. Cuanto más jóvenes sean los niños sacrificados, mejor, sin embargo, los hombres, mujeres y niños de mediana edad también pueden hacerlo.
Detrás de la apariencia de cinismo, Putin resultó tener el cerebro tan lavado como sus propios compatriotas, aunque él era el que promovía una religión nueva-vieja. Él, como sus propagandistas, se enamoró de la mierda con la que estaban alimentando con cuchara a la población. Él, como un brujo aficionado, comenzó convencido de su omnipotencia.





El gobernante de Putinistán metió a niños pequeños en viejos tanques soviéticos y los envió a matar a sus vecinos. ¿Por qué? ¡Secreto victorioso! Ni siquiera preguntes. Ellos también están bajo hechizo. Muchos de ellos tienen miedo de pronunciar el nombre de Putin, literalmente creen que Putin es un mago.
Sin embargo, el sentimiento religioso secular no es tan fuerte como, por ejemplo, en Corea del Norte. El hechizo de Putin sobre sus compatriotas más bien los deja inmóviles, como zombis (por lo tanto, el emblema de la SMO es Z que significa zombis). El hechizo no los hace activos, vivos, sino más bien como muertos vivientes.
Tal vez las represiones no han sido lo suficientemente sangrientas, pues el resultado final es una nación de idiotas que le han dado la espalda a Occidente para abrazar los Ladas y las sandalias de corteza de abedul más por letargo y falta de valor que por la creencia en su propia superioridad.
No han abrazado su propia religión hasta el punto de hacer fila en los centros de reclutamiento para arriesgar sus vidas por la gloria de Putinistán.





El periodista Ivan Sofronov fue condenado a 22 años de cárcel, más de lo que reciben los asesinos en serie. Los críticos de Putin que intentan romper su hechizo sobre la nación se caen por las ventanas, son envenenados, baleados, encarcelados o expulsados del país.
Si para la Primera Guerra Mundial se pidieron voluntarios para defender a sus hermanos y hermanas en la fe cristiana ortodoxa en Serbia, para la Tercera Guerra Mundial se ha pedido a los rusos que vayan a matar a sus hermanos y hermanas para “liberarlos” de una religión ajena que ellos han sido poseídos por.
¿Por qué mueren y resultan heridos realmente los soldados rusos?
Por la extensión indefinida de las sanciones, por la pobreza de sus familias, por más miseria, odio al mundo civilizado, odio a los ucranianos, y finalmente la Guerra Civil y la desintegración de su estado.
Esto no vende bien, no por estupidez arraigada en la empresa sino por debilidad de espíritu y pequeñez de corazón. Putin logró crear millones de cobardes al deshacerse de todos los líderes potenciales que podrían haber inspirado a los rusos a tener una pareja y abrir sus corazones.





En 2022, el premio Nobel de la Paz Mikhail Gorbachev murió, y el periódico Novaya Gazeta del otro premio Nobel de la Paz ruso, Dmitry Muratov, fue cerrado por orden de Putin. 2022 es el año de la guerra, pero a los rusos ni siquiera se les permite llamarlo así.
Un colapso abrupto de la Unión Soviética tomó a todos por sorpresa en Occidente, y no había una hoja de ruta preparada o meditada sobre qué hacer con la república socialista más grande habitada por la nación titular titulada del antiguo imperio.
Eventualmente, la Federación Rusa se convirtió en un proyecto neoconservador aprobado por EE. UU., una oligarquía disfrazada de democracia cuya única razón de ser como estado era vender recursos naturales a Occidente y mantener sus manos alejadas de las armas nucleares.
Putin rompió ese trato con Occidente después de sus repetidas amenazas de ataques nucleares, mediante la invasión de Ucrania y al cerrar los grifos del gas y dejar a Europa sin gas antes del invierno.
El nuevo trato para Rusia probablemente signifique el desmantelamiento de la federación y la formación de otra entidad política o varias entidades.
Sin embargo, una cosa es cierta, después de ver cómo la población ha caído bajo el hechizo de un dictador con complejo de inferioridad que ha sobornado sistemáticamente a los políticos europeos para mantenerlos complacientes con su reinado, Occidente se lo pensará dos veces antes de dejar a Rusia guisándose en sus propios jugos una vez. otra vez.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com


----------



## pep007 (5 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando habla de que los rusos con cañones convencionales de 20 km de alcance, pueden proteger Jerson desde el lado oeste del rio sin demasiados problemas. ¿Para que se supone que tiene Ucrania los Caesar y demás sistemas de artillería con 40 km de alcance o las municiones Excalibur que les esta pasando EEUU con 75 Km? Ya no hablo de cohetes, solo de artillería convencional. Ahora mismo a poco que se acerquen a la ciudad, pueden barrer a los rusos al oeste del río. Sobreestima demasiado a los rusos y subestima demasiado a Ucrania.



Hombre, es que Yago es neutral...!!!! 
Jajjjjaaajaaja

Ya hace tres semanas que ni lo miro, ahora se las da de neutral pacifista..., vamos como nuestro querido netranal25cm.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Interminables colas para el pan en Lisichansk, tierra "liberada" por los orcos.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La unidad "Cazadores furtivos" destruye obstinadamente y metódicamente un tanque ruso desde un helicóptero
> 
> El costo del tanque es de varios millones de dólares. El costo del dron es de varios miles.



Gracias por el enlace, voy a darles algo para que vuelen sus drones estos chicos.


----------



## Visrul (5 Sep 2022)

Puff, como le de al Erdogan por probar a ver que tal funciona este jueguete y mostrar sus prestaciones frente a futuros compradores, el Putin va a flipar... 

El nuevo dron turco que hace temblar a Rusia: un caza de ataque furtivo y autónomo (elconfidencial.com)

Edito: ¡Coño!, y el motor es de fabricación ucraniana


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (5 Sep 2022)

Los libertadores ucranianos se encuentran en la aldea de O'lhyne, región de Kherson. Hay abundante evidencia de que los rusos estuvieron aquí.


----------



## volador (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Vaya hombre, que chorprecha:



Uff otro que se cae desde una sexta planta de un hospital..


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace, voy a darles algo para que vuelen sus drones estos chicos.



Dales alpiste, que tienen hambre.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia puede enfrentar una recesión más prolongada y profunda a medida que se extiende el impacto de las sanciones de EE. UU. y Europa, según un informe interno preparado para el gobierno


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Un par de huevos Kaspárov... Seguro que no vive en Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

volador dijo:


> Uff otro que se cae desde una sexta planta de un hospital..



No puede ser!
Será un fake, no?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NUEVO: Rusia puede enfrentar una recesión más prolongada y profunda a medida que se extiende el impacto de las sanciones de EE. UU. y Europa, según un informe interno preparado para el gobierno



“El informe estima que hasta 200.000 especialistas en TI pueden abandonar el país para 2025, el primer pronóstico oficial de la creciente fuga de cerebros”.

“Todos los escenarios ven la presión de las sanciones intensificándose, y es probable que más países se unan a ellos. El brusco alejamiento de Europa del petróleo y el gas rusos también puede afectar la capacidad del Kremlin para abastecer su propio mercado, según el informe”.

“Dos de los tres escenarios en el informe interno preparado para el gobierno muestran que la contracción se acelerará el próximo año, con la economía volviendo al nivel de antes de la guerra solo al final de la década o más tarde”.

“Un corte total de gas a Europa, el principal mercado de exportación de Rusia, podría costar hasta 400 mil millones de rublos ($ 6,6 mil millones) al año en ingresos fiscales perdidos, según el informe. No será posible compensar completamente las ventas perdidas con nuevos mercados de exportación incluso en el mediano plazo”.

Y estos son los números internos que maneja el gobierno ruso. Tremenda jugada.







“Bloomberg vio una copia del informe, redactado para una reunión a puerta cerrada de altos funcionarios el 30 de agosto. Personas familiarizadas con las deliberaciones confirmaron su autenticidad”.

Pero si a mí me han dicho los listos que las sanciones no tienen ningún efecto en la economía rusa.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

El ser humano se acostumbra a todo, madre mía!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> A ver lo que pasa. Igual la da por demostrar que tiene mas ovarios que la dama de Hierro.



Ojo que eso es un dato importante. Teacher consolidó su liderazgo tras la guerra de Malvinas. 
Si juega bien las cartas esta mujer se asegura el cargo por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Subprime (6 Sep 2022)

Paracaidas marca ACME presenta:


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Paracaidas marca ACME presenta:



Misiles que se vuelven contra quién los disparó, paracaídas que no se abren y el orco se hace tortilla, cañones descentrados, otros que explotan ... El problema de la bebida en Rusia es más serio de lo que nos pensamos ...

Si tengo que confiar mi vida a un tío que después de beberse media botella de vodka tiene que plegarme el paracaídas, mejor me quedo en tierra.


----------



## asakopako (6 Sep 2022)

Veo a las furcias putinejas muy apagadas. Ánimo wapisimas que dentro de nada es octubre y se viene el guano o se puede visitar la momia de Lenin con descuento.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

Se acaba de pasar la barrera de los 50.000!! 50.000!!!!!

En la la fabrica de los Lada no van a dar abasto


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (6 Sep 2022)

Orcos orqueando. Subhumanos, no tengo palabras.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

Por lo que leo, las cosas se estan acelerando. Los rusos han tenido meses para fortificar posiciones pero bien por su pobre disciplina, bien por su soberbia de pensar que no les iban a atacar han creado un sistema defensivo endeble. Si a eso le sumas defender sin tener apoyo aereo, y con problemas en la entrega se suministros, es probable que colapsen antes de terminar septiembre. Dejo este tweet de un tocayo mío que se ha hecho bastante conocido estos meses.



Es segundo de los tweets es la evolución de los putiners. Yo creo que terminará con el discurso de _"Nos retiramos pero les causamos a los ucranianos unas pérdidas terribles."_


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Se acaba de pasar la barrera de los 50.000!! 50.000!!!!!
> 
> En la la fabrica de los Lada no van a dar abasto



A este ritmo Lada va a ser la mayor compañía automovilística del mundo.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> A este ritmo Lada va a ser la mayor compañía automovilística del mundo.


----------



## asakopako (6 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Se acaba de pasar la barrera de los 50.000!! 50.000!!!!!
> 
> En la la fabrica de los Lada no van a dar abasto



Ya he abierto hilo atrapa-putinejas. Mientras están entretenidos allí no molestan aquí





__





Magníficas noticias: 50.000 CERDOS rusos AJUSTICIADOS en Ucrania


50.000 hijos de puta eliminados por la gloriosa nación ucraniana, esa que decíais las furcias putinejas que no existía y que recibirían a la horda turcochina con flores y banda de música. Lo próximo ya lo sé. ñiñiñi las cifras son falsa ñiñiñi propaganda otanista satanista ñiñiñiñi Y eso que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

Están rebañando el fondo del cazo...


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo seguro es seguir lo que están haciendo por lo menos un par de semanas hasta que se desesperen por falta de recursos, es como tener cien alimañas con atadura corta y tu tienes un palo largo, no hay más que darles de vez en cuando hasta que bajen la cabeza, entonces has vencido.
> De todas formas el cruce casi sorpresivo del río Inhulets por los ucranianos creo habrá precipitado las operaciones pues han pillado a los orcos en bragas; no es normal el avance que están realizando dirección y algunos twiteros se han venido arriba y ya ven bolsas enormes pero no se dan cuenta de que la bolsa ya está formada con el Dnieper y los ucranianos al este del rio Inhulets.
> 
> Tranquilidad, mucha tranquilidad.
> ...



Atacando los puentes, la fruta madura. Si con esta tensión veremos tensar las alimañas

Me sorprendió un video de los que han subido en que utilizaban las cajas de munición con tierra en el interior a modo de sacos. Las posiciones rusas son precarias

en general en esta guerra no usan sacos, no se el porque parece que hay bastantes bajas por metralla


----------



## Pat (6 Sep 2022)

Patriota usted! Solo se te puede considerar patriota si eres Ruso, si eres portugués eres todo menos patriota.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Se publicaron noticias en los canales TG de que Shmidtove fue liberado por fuerzas , esto es muy significativo si es cierto. Es el centro de la segunda línea de def. en esta área. Esto significa que ahora se pueden aislar las fortalezas Tsentral'ne y Bohorodytske.



pasando por alto estas fortalezas y avanzando hacia Znamianka cortará las fuerzas N. Y creará un bolsillo donde se concentran 2 fortalezas. está atacando a Blahodatne para inmovilizar a las fuerzas VDV de Snihurivka aquí para que no puedan mover S para reforzar esta área.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2022)

Traductor de mierda..ya mira que das pena


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Sep 2022)

*Documento filtrado muestra a policías del Reino Unido preparándose para "mayores disturbios civiles" este invierno*

*




*


La nueva primera ministra, Liz Truss, puede tener solo unas semanas para generar un cambio de confianza en la economía del Reino Unido o enfrentar un aumento en los delitos violentos y el colapso del orden público causado por una crisis del costo de vida.

*The Times** reveló que los jefes de policía temen que la "turbulencia económica y la inestabilidad financiera" tengan el "potencial de impulsar aumentos en determinados tipos de delitos", como robos en tiendas, robos con allanamiento de morada, robo de vehículos* y fraude y chantaje en línea, ya que los británicos enfrentan uno de los peores colapsos en niveles de vida en un siglo en medio de hiperinflación energética.

*La "presión económica prolongada y dolorosa" podría provocar "mayores disturbios civiles"*, similar a los disturbios de Londres de 2011, se lee en el documento de estrategia nacional filtrado.






Leaked Paper Shows UK Cops Preparing For "Greater Civil Unrest" This Winter | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (6 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Documento filtrado muestra a policías del Reino Unido preparándose para "mayores disturbios civiles" este invierno*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Zerohedge, otro altavoz kremlinita. Y yo que lo leí durante años. De todo se aprende.


----------



## neutral295 (6 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Están rebañando el fondo del cazo...



ghawar, cuando irá Pelosi a Corea del Norte de visita? a enseñar a los norcoreanos a ser enfermos del dinero y jugárselo todo al poker. EEUU te recuerda que la vida es una mierda si no eres millonario. Siempre tener que ir a trabajar por un miserable sueldo y aguantar al cabrón del jefe todo los días. Así las tvs españolas corrupta te dice que la única manera de liberarte del trabajo esclavo mal pagado, es jugar a las loterías para si la suerte te pueda convertir en un cabrón millonario envidia de todos los asalariados.  Piensa cada segundo de tu vida en el dinero, sino los EEUU te nombrará comunista terrorista eje del mal


----------



## Nicors (6 Sep 2022)

Lee más 









Operacion Ogro - Eva Forest - [PDF Document]


__




cupdf.com


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Lo de Carrero Blanco, propaganda marxista, fue la ETA... Pero lo que si es verdad es que los rusos intentaron asesinar al Papa Juan Pablo II, le metieron un tiró en la barriga... te acuerdas del turco Ali Atka?... Y reconocido posteriormente el hecho por Gorbachov.


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

Pues menos mal que nos vamos desconectando del butanero fu-manchú, imaginaos dependientes casi al 100% y dicen esto









Gazprom advierte de una posible explosión si se reanuda el suministro de gas


Haz clic para leer la noticia completa. ✅ Sintonízanos en directo en intereconomia.com y en la FM y no te pierdas todos los programas en iVoox.




intereconomia.com













Gazprom advierte de una posible explosión si se reanuda el suministro de gas a Europa


El portavoz ruso Peskov volvió a responsabilizar a Occidente por considerar que son las sanciones las que impiden el funcionamiento de la infraestructura.




www.heraldo.es






Que igual la abuela fuma y pasa lo que pasa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

La pretension de que la cia matara al continuador de un regimen que habia instalado bases militares americanas en españa es una mentira más con las que rusia lleva anegando el mundo. tampoco le interesaba a usa desestabilizar un pais que contaba con bases para que caido el gobierno se produjera una revolucion socialista poniendo en peligro los pactos suscritos. La realidad es evidente, la ETA, una célula marxista, ideologicamente y estructuralmente vinculada al kremlin lo mato.

Ya hemos visto que los rusos no hacen otra cosa que mentir mentir mentir y depues mentir, y la bruja esa que recien se ve en el hilo no es la excepcion.



MAUSER dijo:


> Pues los rusos intentaron asesinar al Papa Juan Pablo II, le metieron un tiró en la barriga... te acuerdas del turco Ali Atka?... Y reconocido posteriormente el hecho por Gorbachov.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

zerogas apesta a orco


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

rente al Río Inhulets (6 de septiembre)

En el Óblast de Kherson del Norte, las fuerzas ucranianas retomaron el control de dos aldeas: Bezimenne y Shchaslyve 

En aproximadamente 10 días, las fuerzas ucranianas pudieron cruzar el río Inhulets y avanzar entre 12 y 15 km de profundidad hacia la tierra rusa previamente controlada.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Documento filtrado muestra a policías del Reino Unido preparándose para "mayores disturbios civiles" este invierno*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Titular sensacionalista

El gobierno britanico (como todos los gobiernos del mundo) analiza la situacion actual y tiene planes de contingencia para todo tipo de crisis, esos planes se discuten en las reuniones "cobra"

Y si, planes para revueltas populares los hicieron con el brexit por si habia desabastecimiento, por el covid, si se deterioraba la situacion y en infinidad de escenarios, ataque terrorista, accidente nuclear...

Eso no quiere decir que el invierno no vaya a ser caliente, pero los british son mucho de quejarse pero luego no hacen nada

EL unico pais occidental que no ha tenido revolucion en la historia moderna. Lo mas parecido fueron las huelgas mineras de los tiempos de la Thatcher y salvo en los valles mineros, el resto del pais se quedo calladito


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Sep 2022)

The Guardian









Ukraine offensive prompts Kherson separatists to ‘pause’ poll on joining Russia


Russian state news agency says referendum plans on hold as Ukrainian attacks on key bridge over Dnieper River put pressure on troops




www.theguardian.com


----------



## César Borgia (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues los rusos intentaron asesinar al Papa Juan Pablo II, le metieron un tiró en la barriga... te acuerdas del turco Ali Atka?... Y reconocido posteriormente el hecho por Gorbachov.



Los rusos llevan metiendo mierda en occidente desde siempre, y en los paises donde no podían meter su ideología en las urnas lo hacían por medio de las "elites" intelectuales y su marxismo cultural , pero estos que ahora van con Rusia ni si quiera saben quien es Gramsci.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

el amuleto protector Z no funciono en krasnodar


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## uberales (6 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el amuleto protector Z no funciono en krasnodar



Con la de polacos, ucranianos, bálticos y descendientes de estos que hay en Rusia, no me extrañan nada que hagan estas cosas de quinta columna.


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

Defensa envía un nuevo cargamento de munición a Ucrania


Un nuevo avión del Ejército del Aire ha despegado este martes de la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz, en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Dimitri, mientras esperamos la gran victoria final, vamos a practicar nuestro lanzamiento de cuchillo mortal...
¡Rápido que mañana despertamos en Lisboa!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

Ellos tienen una estructura de desinformación y propaganda multimillonaria que abarca un multitud de campos, tienen legiones de trols a sueldo para sumergirnos en el 1984 ruso. Básicamente nos enfrentamos a ellos aquí a pelo a una maquinaria institucionalizada por la información.


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Mientras esperamos la ofensiva Ucraniana, vamos a practicar nuestro lanzamiento de cuchillo mortal...



Eso le pasa por no pillar por el vualapó un lanzacuchillos spetnatz


----------



## pep007 (6 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ellos tienen una estructura de desinformación y propaganda multimillonaria que abarca un multitud de campos, tienen legiones de trols a sueldo para sumergirnos en el 1984 ruso. Básicamente nos enfrentamos a ellos aquí a pelo a una maquinaria institucionalizada por la información.



Si, desde la guerra del vietnam se dedican a eso.
Como no podian con los usa ss dedicaron a eso, a crear una contracorriente interna en los Usa. Melenudos, universidades, ecologetas, politicos, etc, etc,...
40 años despues se siguen dedicando a hacer lo mismo, version moderna, gretas, coletas, ong, 2030, etc,...


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Dimitri. Mientras esperamos la ofensiva Ucraniana, vamos a practicar nuestro lanzamiento de cuchillo mortal...
> Rápido que mañana despertamos en Lisboa!



   No me jodas, si parece el enano del bombero torero.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.



¿Esa quién es? ¿La Liu Sivaya que tienen en Alemania?


----------



## uberales (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.



Lo paga ella, ¿no? Los rusos escapan de la pobreza y está quiere empobrecer les...


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.




jojojojoooo

Y quien va a pagar la factura?


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.



Los alemanes y el gas son una mala combinación, solo faltaban los rusos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Destaca el material y equipamiento que llevan los ucranianos en los videos de los últimos dias. Bien pertrechados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Voluntario paraca Canadiense, cruzando el Dnepr preocupados por la superioridad Rusa aérea y terrestre.



Es paraca de Canada pero en Canada. No se encuentra en Ucrania


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es paraca de Canada pero en Canada. No se encuentra en Ucrania



Pues lo retiro. Thx!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2022)

Y la luna...y una estrella de la muerte


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Visrul (6 Sep 2022)

Por fin entiendo el porqué muchos de los blindados rusos a veces aparecen totalmente detruidos (como si se hubiesen "derretido") y con los cañones dentro de ellos (lo cual indica que muchas veces no ha explotado, si no que reciben un impacto y comiezan a arder).
Al parecer algunos modelos son de aluminio, preparados para usarlos por fuerzas paracaidistas (y por lo tanto el blindaje solo bloquea armamento ligero) y los están usando en el frente de batalla como si nada.

jpartej en Twitter: "Hay imágenes de vehículos churruscados que se repiten desde que comenzó la invasión rusa en Ucrania. Uno de estos vehículos que se suele ver destruido es el BMD2. Y es que los BMD son buenos vehículos siempre que no tengas que ir a la guerra en uno." / Twitter


----------



## paconan (6 Sep 2022)

Próximo defenestrado, de todas maneras este personaje es molesto para Putin y su putinistan
Girkin: “La guerra continuará hasta la completa derrota de Rusia. De hecho, ya hemos perdido, el resto es cuestión de tiempo”.



Gazprom owned

Gazprom publicó un video sobre cómo Europa se congelará sin gas y se verá obligada a calentarse con carbón sucio. El video ya se está reproduciendo en Rossii1. ¿Sabes lo que tiene de gracioso este video? Usaron imágenes del invierno de Krasnoyarsk. Krasnoyarsk no está gasificado. Y calentado con carbón sucio.

 


En este momento, los habitantes de la superpotencia energética 




Asi que. Hemos cumplido con el plan de sustitución de importaciones de lavadoras, ¿qué nos queda ahora? ¿Reemplazar estufas con fogatas? Genial, estamos trabajando.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

Llevo casi toda la mañana sin poder entrar, pero parece que no ha ido mal . Por cierto algo pasa por el frente de Kharkiv.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.



A esta, a todos los que son como ella y a los foreros pro rusos hay que identificarlos y recordar todas sus acciones, cuando Rusia sea condenada por crímenes de guerra que lo será, denunciarlos por colaboracionistas y meterlos a la cárcel también (en este foro hay que leer a diario cosas tan criminales como que Putin debería arrasar todas las ciudades ucranianas). No puede ser que apoyar a semejantes criminales y justificar cosas como el bombardeo de población civil o centrales nucleares salga gratis, si estuviesen apoyando a nazis ya estarían en la cárcel.

Y bueno en vez de darle a tope al gas que se presente voluntaria para luchar en Jerson.


----------



## tomcat ii (6 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Vaya huevors. Estos días se vuelven a ver ataques a muy corta distancia, como el primer mes de invasión y cuando la finta de Kiev.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

A ver si se confirma esto que dice Galileo, pero parece que los ucros se han venido arriba en varios frentes.


----------



## Manoliko (6 Sep 2022)

En esta guerra es imposible saber lo que está pasando. Todos mienten como bellacos para subir la moral de los suyos y desmoralizar al contrario, y me da que quien más miente con diferencia es el bando ucraniano, más que nada por tener el apoyo de los medios occidentales.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En esta guerra es imposible saber lo que está pasando. Todos mienten como bellacos para subir la moral de los suyos y desmoralizar al contrario, y me da que quien más miente con diferencia es el bando ucraniano, más que nada por tener el apoyo de los medios occidentales.



Pues de momento al que más veces han pillado mintiendo ha sido a Rusia.
Hasta ellos mismos a veces se revelan contra su misma información... Como cuando preguntaron porque seguían volando aviones ucranianos si su aviación había sido destruida cinco veces... Según el alto mando ruso.

Y según tú cuáles son las mentiras de los ucras, para tal afirmación?


----------



## Manoliko (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues de momento al que más veces han pillado mintiendo ha sido a los rusos. Hasta ellos mismos a veces se revelan contra su misma información... Como cuando preguntaron porque seguían volando aviones ucranianos si su aviación había sido destruida cinco veces... Según el alto mando ruso.



De momento los ucranianos hasta han reconocido que añaden ceros a los números de bajas rusas reales. Según los ucranianos en esta guerra solo mueren soldados rusos y civiles ucranianos.


----------



## Alpharius (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En esta guerra es imposible saber lo que está pasando. Todos mienten como bellacos para subir la moral de los suyos y desmoralizar al contrario, y me da que quien más miente con diferencia es el bando ucraniano, más que nada por tener el apoyo de los medios occidentales.



"No vamos a invadir Ucrania, eso son los estadounidenses que están paranoicos"
"Zelenski ha huído a Polonia"
"No teníamos intención de tomar Kiev"
"Los ucranianos y norteamericanos tienen biolaboratorios subterráneos secretos debajo de Azovstal"
"El Moskva se ha hundido por un fuego provocado por el cocinero"
"Los ucranianos usan soldados mutantes genéticamente modificados"
"Nos retiramos de la isla de las serpientes como gesto de buena voluntad"
"Avanzamos lento para no matar civiles"
"Los misiles que han caído en la central nuclear vienen del lado ucraniano, es que chocaron contra el suelo y luego se dieron la vuelta 180º"
"Hemos destruido 44 HIMARS ucranianos"

Y estas solo las que se me vienen ahora mismo a la cabeza. Si las ponemos todas me tendría que quedar un rato escribiendo.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De momento los ucranianos hasta han reconocido que añaden ceros a los números de bajas rusas reales. Según los ucranianos en esta guerra solo mueren soldados rusos y civiles ucranianos.




Mira por donde sale ahora el follarrusos. Anda a cagar. Por un cero mal puesto.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En esta guerra es imposible saber lo que está pasando. Todos mienten como bellacos para subir la moral de los suyos y desmoralizar al contrario, y me da que quien más miente con diferencia es el bando ucraniano, más que nada por tener el apoyo de los medios occidentales.



Efectivamente todos mienten, la primera victima de una guerra es la verdad, pero el que más miente con diferencia es Rusia, según ellos deben haber eliminado ya unos 10.000 aviones ucros, unos 50.000 tanques y como 1000 HIMARS, son mentiras tan gordas que no se toman ni en cuenta.

Confundes mentir más con comunicar más, los que más información dan son los Ucranianos, también son los que más presencia tienen en redes, pero vamos es normal en Rusia abres un canal de YouTube y como menciones la palabra guerra por descuido son 15 años de prisión, como no le guste a los mafiosos lo que dices te puedes caer por una ventana. De Rusia solo sale información de sus mentideros oficiales, y no puedes decir nada que medio pueda sentar mal que te juegas el puesto o incluso la vida (asi que hay que decir tonterias del etilos, estamos mantando 2000 ucranianos al dia o llegamos a lisboa en 3 meses), en occidente cada uno puede comentar lo que le da la gana, se llama libertad de expresión y bueno tiene como resultado que se hable más.

Los Ucranianos mienten pero con un limite, saben que en general la opinión publica occidental no le gusta que le mientan, se sigue un medio mientras se sepa que pese a tener un sesgo algo de veracidad hay en lo que dice, si sabes que solo te esta diciendo estupideces pues se ignora.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra de invasión, la horda pide una tregua de dos horas...

...para recoger sus muertos, y heridos.


----------



## Nicors (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En esta guerra es imposible saber lo que está pasando. Todos mienten como bellacos para subir la moral de los suyos y desmoralizar al contrario, y me da que quien más miente con diferencia es el bando ucraniano, más que nada por tener el apoyo de los medios occidentales.



Rusia no miente no que va,


----------



## Manoliko (6 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Efectivamente todos mienten, la primera victima de una guerra es la verdad, pero el que más miente con diferencia es Rusia, según ellos deben haber eliminado ya unos 10.000 aviones ucros, unos 50.000 tanques y como 1000 HIMARS, son mentiras tan gordas que no se toman ni en cuenta.
> 
> Confundes mentir más con comunicar más, los que más información dan son los Ucranianos, también son los que más presencia tienen en redes, pero vamos es normal en Rusia abres un canal de YouTube y como menciones la palabra guerra por descuido son 15 años de prisión, como no le guste a los mafiosos lo que dices te puedes caer por una ventana. De Rusia solo sale información de sus mentideros oficiales, y no puedes decir nada que medio pueda sentar mal que te juegas el puesto o incluso la vida (asi que hay que decir tonterias del etilos, estamos mantando 2000 ucranianos al dia o llegamos a lisboa en 3 meses), en occidente cada uno puede comentar lo que le da la gana, se llama libertad de expresión y bueno tiene como resultado que se hable más.
> 
> Los Ucranianos mienten pero con un limite, saben que en general la opinión publica occidental no le gusta que le mientan, se sigue un medio mientras se sepa que pese a tener un sesgo algo de veracidad hay en lo que dice, si sabes que solo te esta diciendo estupideces pues se ignora.



Ucrania es el país más corrupto de Europa, incluso más que Rusia. Hay que ser muy iluso para creer que hay algo de veracidad en lo que dicen.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mira por donde sale ahora el follarrusos. Anda a cagar. Por un cero mal puesto.



Ditto, directo al ignore y seguimos


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

Según los informes, el objetivo era Bardin Artem Igorevich, el comandante militar de Berdyansk y la región de Berdyansk designado por los rusos. Hay un hospitalizado pero no se se sabe por ahora quien es.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

Más ataques ucranianos:


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ucrania es el país más corrupto de Europa, incluso más que Rusia. Hay que ser muy iluso para creer Que hay algo de veracidad en lo que dicen.



Hay verdad en lo que dicen porque necesitan el apoyo de los occidentales, y necesitan que la guerra "no pase de moda" y nosotros no compramos basura, al menos no 100% basura, si una fuente es siempre falsa pasamos de ella. Si entras en un canal ucro ves como intentan ganarse a la opinión pública con fotos de soldados con perros/mascotas, mujeres combatiendo, historias varias, no sacan la parte de la muerte de los soldados, todo muy occidental friendly (cosas que a mi me sobran pero supongo que el publico progre valora) ... y mentir en absolutamente todo es algo que no te puedes permitir si quieres que te vea alguien que no sea un fanático.

Para su consumo interno ya tienen sus propias historias como la del fantasma de kiev, heroes, etc.

En YouTuebe pues igual, es gente que intenta tener visitas y sabes que si solo dices mentiras no te ve nadie, se puede tener sesgo pero no decir pura tontería, los Rusos no pueden tener canales de YouTube en los que digan algo que no guste a la mafia (y nunca sabes que les puede sentar mal, ergo no puedes tener canal), al menos no de rusos viviendo en Rusia.

Ucrania será lo que sea, pero no esta tirando gente por la ventana por decir cosas que no quiere oír y en esta campaña de información o desinformación como quieras llamarla, ha dado libertad a todo el mundo para hacer lo que vea sabiendo que "no van a haber consecuencias", todo el mundo es un potencial reportero con su movil en Ucrania como en Occidente, en paises como Rusia o China nadie habla no vaya a ser que se meta en un lio muy gordo, impera la censura, el miedo y la ley del silencio.

Ademas tienes agencias gubernamentales de USA o otros países de occidente que te van a desmentir muy rápido y vas a quedar muy mal si mientes mucho y tener mala opinión publica no es nada bueno cuando tu guerra prácticamente depende de ello, no como los rusos que dependen de mantener su estado mafioso, no tienen apoyo exterior ni lo buscan (no de países democráticos donde la sociedad pinte algo) y por tanto la censura prima y la mano dura para reprimir a la población prima.

Para Ucrania cuidar a la opinión pública occidental y que la guerra siga estando en la parrilla de los telediarios es primordial, para rusia lo primordial es reprimir a su población y controlarla para que no se subleve contra la tirania de Putin y la "no guerra". Las estrategias comunicativas que han adoptado son totalmente opuestas.
*
Ya me gustaría a mi que algún canal ruso dijera algo de verdad para poder seguirlo y tener otro punto de vista, pero es todo fake o mentira. Entonce para perder el tiempo paso de verlos.*


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

Dedicado a todos los traidores, nenazas o buenistas que dicen que hay que levantar sanciones porque va a hacer frío.



Y mientras en la chincheta, hablando de economía e inflación. Se ve que hoy la guerra importa poco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

De momento no he oido al gobierno ucraniano decir una cosa y al cabo de 1 min la contraria. Como recientemente en el caso de rusia en donde simultaneamente la parada del gas era por una cuestion tecnica, pero que no se iba a restablecer hasta levantarse las sanciones 

creo que no soys conscientes de que lo que decis ya no importa



Manoliko dijo:


> Ucrania es el país más corrupto de Europa, incluso más que Rusia. Hay que ser muy iluso para creer que hay algo de veracidad en lo que dicen.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Como por este hilo gustan mucho las explosiones.....

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника 

Depositos en zona ucraniana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

la guerra de ucrania va a durar unos cuantos años más y con ello la caida en los infierno de rusia



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Dedicado a todos los traidores, nenazas o buenistas que dicen que hay que levantar sanciones porque va a hacer frío.
> 
> 
> 
> Y mientras en la chincheta, hablando de economía e inflación. Se ve que hoy la guerra importa poco.


----------



## hightower (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ucrania es el país más corrupto de Europa, incluso más que Rusia. Hay que ser muy iluso para creer que hay algo de veracidad en lo que dicen.



Ucrania es corrupto, que duda cabe, y lo se de primera mano. Pero En Rusia la corrupción esta organizada verticalmente con la cabeza de la red criminal al lado de la plaza roja. La institucionalización de la corrupción que se da en Rusia no tiene parangón en países supuestamente civilizados.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

he estado desconectado un tiempo....¿quién gana?


----------



## Subprime (6 Sep 2022)

La Ostia, de cigarros explosivos que fuman los rusos


----------



## Subprime (6 Sep 2022)

No se puede fumar conduciendo, si es que ......


----------



## Spieluhr (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra de invasión, la horda pide una tregua de dos horas...
> 
> ...para recoger sus muertos, y heridos.



Yo no le daría ninguna tregua a unos criminales de guerra mentirosos. No son de fiar.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A ver si se confirma esto que dice Galileo, pero parece que los ucros se han venido arriba en varios frentes.



Supongo que se han dado cuenta que los rusos son incapaces de defender todos. Esto me recuerda lo que decía el general usano de lo fácil que es mover tropas por dentro de la circunferencia y lo difícil que es hacerlo por fuera.


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que se han dado cuenta que los rusos son incapaces de defender todos. Esto me recuerda lo que decía el general usano de lo fácil que es mover tropas por dentro de la circunferencia y lo difícil que es hacerlo por fuera.



Lineas interiores vs. lineas exteriores.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Supongo que se han dado cuenta que los rusos son incapaces de defender todos. Esto me recuerda lo que decía el general usano de lo fácil que es mover tropas por dentro de la circunferencia y lo difícil que es hacerlo por fuera.



Se dan cuenta que los han zurrado en Jerson, y ahora prueban en otro sitio. Más cerca de la frontera rusa, seguro que ahí les va mejor.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> he estado desconectado un tiempo....¿quién gana?



Ni idea, pregunte en la chincheta que hoy estan hablando de coñomía. Parece que ya han ganado los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (6 Sep 2022)

Buen resumen para entender en cinco minutos que pasa con el gas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Cuando eres martillo, la solucion a todos los problemas es la misma


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Buen resumen para entender en cinco minutos que pasa con el gas



Añado que imaginemos por un momento que Rusia pone de rodillas a la UE--> le va a servir de poco porque Ucrania seguirá luchando y EEUU proporcionando armas.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

tranquilidad, no vendáis la piel del oso hasta cazarlo


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ya lo comentaron antes en el hilo, Gerasimov el Keitel ruso


----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Añado que imaginemos por un momento que Rusia pone de rodillas a la UE--> le va a servir de poco porque Ucrania seguirá luchando y EEUU proporcionando armas.



Yo creo que Europa ya ha puesto en la lista de países de los que no se puede fiar a Rusia, pase lo que pase a largo plazo no veo que se vuelva a depender de Rusia para el suministro de gas.

Ya han visto que cuando uno se junta con estos paises al final lo barato sale caro, todo lo que se ahorraron durante 20 años en gas barato ruso lo están pagando ahora con creces. No se puede hacer negocios con mafiosos.

Rusia ahora tiene la opción de hacer el mayor daño posible a Europa lo cual supondrá más inquina y más sanciones/reprasalias sobre Rusia al largo plazo o aceptar su derrota y reabrir el gas, yo creo que hará lo primero porque el que manda es Putin y se la suda su pueblo.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Añado que imaginemos por un momento que Rusia pone de rodillas a la UE--> le va a servir de poco porque Ucrania seguirá luchando y EEUU proporcionando armas.



Efectivamente

A los americanos les va a afectar poco y los british veremos, pero parece que la nueva primer ministro le va a dar a la manivela de la impresora hasta los 100.000 millones para aguantar el precio del gas

Mientras tanto Iran esta moviendo ficha para ofrecer gas barato barato

El problema del Putin es que una vex ha cumplido su amenaza de cortar el suministro, la amenaza pierde todo su poder de influencia, los alemanes ya se han dado cuenta que los rusos no son un "socio energetico de fiar" y si tragan ahora, tendran que tragar para siempre


----------



## César Borgia (6 Sep 2022)

De primero de economía , si tu proveedor no es fiable cambia de proveedor.


----------



## volador (6 Sep 2022)

LO que creo es que se llevaron un palizón de órdago los primero días y en vez de rotarlos, llevarlos a retaguardia a que se reorganizaran y reforzaran, las necesidades de carne cañón ha obligado a los rusos a enviarlos al frente desorganizados y desmoralizados.

El resultado es evidente


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tranquilidad, no vendáis la piel del oso hasta cazarlo





Aqui un paisano suyo ha hecho una recopilación de las bajas y opina que los rusos se estan quemando en Jerson. Sinceramente, si no fuera así y los ucranianos estuvieran "atascados y sufriendo muchas perdidas" el alto mando ucraniano no gastaría reservas en abrir la lata en Izium. Bajo mi opinión de mariscal de sofa y con el palillo en la boca.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Yo creo que Europa ya ha puesto en la lista de países de los que no se puede fiar a Rusia, pase lo que pase a largo plazo no veo que se vuelva a depender de Rusia para el suministro de gas.
> 
> Ya han visto que cuando uno se junta con estos paises al final lo barato sale caro, todo lo que se ahorraron durante 20 años en gas barato ruso lo están pagando ahora con creces. No se puede hacer negocios con mafiosos.
> 
> Rusia ahora tiene la opción de hacer el mayor daño posible a Europa lo cual supondrá más inquina y más sanciones/reprasalias sobre Rusia al largo plazo o aceptar su derrota y reabrir el gas, yo creo que hará lo primero porque el que manda es Putin y se la suda su pueblo.



esa es la estrategia de la UE, pensar a largo plazo

AL Putin se la suda su pueblo, esta claro, pero el problema que tiene es que si el 60% de su PIB viene de la venta de hidrocarburos, eso son muchos sueldos, muchas mamandurrias y muchas corruptelas que dejan de recibir su parte

Porque la gente que vive en un pueblo de mierda en mitad del culo del mundo, sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado poco tiene que perder, pero aun en el culo del mundo en un pueblo sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado, hay caciques y castuzos que viven bien a base de meter la mano

Y una vez se llega al punto de no retorno, o se convierte en best korea, culto al lider y poblacion controlada al milimetro o la cosa estalla


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Sep 2022)

Las actividades partisanas contra los ocupantes se recrudecen.










В Бердянске прогремел второй за день взрыв


На этот раз инцидент произошел в районе Слободка




www.kp.ru





*Segunda explosión en un día en Berdyansk*

Esta vez, el incidente tuvo lugar en el área de Slobodka.


Otra explosión sonó en Berdyansk, esta vez en el área de Slobodka, los bomberos acudieron al lugar de emergencia, dijo el presidente del movimiento "Estamos junto con Rusia", miembro del consejo principal de la administración de la región de Zaporozhye, Vladimir Rogov. .

"Otra explosión sonó en Berdyansk. Esta vez en el área de Slobodka. Los bomberos acudieron al lugar. Se están precisando las circunstancias del incidente", dijo Rogov en su canal de Telegram.

Anteriormente, el sitio web KP.RU informó que un automóvil perteneciente al comandante de la ciudad explotó en la ciudad de Berdyansk , luego de lo cual se produjo un tiroteo. Así lo dijeron las autoridades de la región, precisando que producto del hecho, al menos una persona terminó en el hospital. Según lo especificado en el mensaje de las autoridades locales, *el comandante de la ciudad de Bardin resultó herido en la explosión de un automóvil y fue hospitalizado en estado grave*.

Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades de Zaporozhye calificaron este incidente de ataque terrorista.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Zona de Kharkiv


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Todos los canales de telegram de guerra rusos publican lo mismo.

"Nadie está en pánico"


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Efectivamente
> 
> A los americanos les va a afectar poco y los british veremos, pero parece que la nueva primer ministro le va a dar a la manivela de la impresora hasta los 100.000 millones para aguantar el precio del gas
> 
> ...



Esto es como los chantajes. Uno vale mucho por lo que calla y nada por lo que cuenta. A Putin le pasa parecido, lo que podría llegar a hacer es un activo mucho mejor que lo que convierte en realidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

POV: Putin recibe información sobre los frentes de Kharkiv y Kherson.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Añado que imaginemos por un momento que Rusia pone de rodillas a la UE--> le va a servir de poco porque Ucrania seguirá luchando y EEUU proporcionando armas.



Lo segundo no lo tengas tan claro...


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Sep 2022)

Dios ha hablado y los foreros de Burbuja hemos respirado por fin.

Podremos ir de vacaciones a Rusia sin trabas. Hurra!!!










Путин призвал не "цепляться за взаимность" в вопросах визовых режимов с другими странами


По словам российского лидера, "принцип взаимности" в данном случае не идет на пользу




www.kp.ru






*Putin insta a no "aferrarse a la reciprocidad" en materia de regímenes de visados con otros países.

Según el líder ruso, el "principio de reciprocidad" en este caso no es beneficioso*


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , instó a no "aferrarse a la reciprocidad" en el tema de los regímenes de visa con otros países, y señaló que la expansión de la práctica de entrada sin visa de grupos de turistas a Rusia solo beneficiará.

“Respecto al establecimiento sobre una base bilateral de un régimen sin visado para garantizar viajes mutuos... en principio, no me aferraría a la reciprocidad en este caso”, dijo el presidente ruso el martes 6 de septiembre en una reunión de la Presidium del Consejo Estatal de Turismo.


Putin señaló el principio general del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores: el "principio de reciprocidad", sin embargo, según él, en este caso, "cuando se trata de garantizar nuestros intereses, debemos usar todos estos principios cuando son beneficiosos". ”

Recordemos que hoy la Comisión Europea aprobó finalmente la propuesta para frenar por completo el acuerdo de facilitación de visados con Rusia, y la comisaria europea de Asuntos Internos , Ylva Johansson , dijo que hoy los ciudadanos rusos tienen en sus manos hasta un millón de visados Schengen de entradas múltiples, que eventualmente puede ser revisado .


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Sep 2022)

Ucrania también la ha lanzado una ofensiva en karkov - izium y en telegram rusos no entienden nada . Están hundidos


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Si los ucranianos han logrado una sorpresa operativa alrededor de Kharkiv, demostrará cuán desordenado está el ejército ruso. Asumí a través de todos los diferentes dispositivos de monitoreo (desde satélites, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, cibernéticos y más) que tal sorpresa operativa sería...



Casi imposible. Además, está justo al otro lado de la frontera con Rusia. Si los rusos se perdieron esto, su ejército está en peor forma de lo esperado. También es una muy buena señal de que Ucrania tiene su seguridad en la mejor forma posible.

Tenía algunos informes de que los rusos tenían una idea de que los ucranianos iban a atacar en Kharkiv y simplemente no pudieron responder. Si es así, eso es un desorden de otro tipo y muestra la inflexibilidad en el ejército ruso.


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Todos los canales de telegram de guerra rusos publican lo mismo.
> 
> "Nadie está en pánico"


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Esto es como los chantajes. Uno vale mucho por lo que calla y nada por lo que cuenta. A Putin le pasa parecido, lo que podría llegar a hacer es un activo mucho mejor que lo que convierte en realidad.



El chantaje se basa en el "valor añadido" de la amenaza, que el chantajeador proyecte la idea de que puede hacer muchisimo daño y que la victima esta indefensa y aislada, que no puede hacer nada y esta al 

El problema del "valor añadido de la amenaza" es que puede ser muy alto en teoria, pero la realidad es que el mercado decide. Como los que ponian anuncios de pisos en una urbanizacion en medio de la nada por 300.000 euros alla por el 2007 (joer que tiempos aquellos en burbuja)


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Aqui un paisano suyo ha hecho una recopilación de las bajas y opina que los rusos se estan quemando en Jerson. Sinceramente, si no fuera así y los ucranianos estuvieran "atascados y sufriendo muchas perdidas" el alto mando ucraniano no gastaría reservas en abrir la lata en Izium. Bajo mi opinión de mariscal de sofa y con el palillo en la boca.



Si, leo muchas cosas pero prefiero ser prudente. Jerson, es en si, una trampa donde se metieron los rusos. Los veo un poco en esa sensación de antes del pánico, por lo menos en que son los soldados no profesionales.

Pero Izum, desde el principio que han tenido unas perdidas terribles en esa zona, y eso que esta bien comunicada por ferrocarril.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Al ritmo que va la burra todo Ucrania va a ser un Vietnam 2.0. Que coño! Ya es un Vietnam 2.0!


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Parece que por la zona de Kharkiv les han pillado con los pantalones bajados a los rusos.....
El canal ruso TG afirma que Ucrania ha capturado Balakleya


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

¿Los grandes estrategas rusos cometiendo el mismo error de Paulus en Stalingrado? Na no lo creo! debe ser alguna maniobra de contra contra contra ataque o gesto de buena voluntad, con el segundo ejercito del mundo!


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Es oficial.

ha lanzado una contraofensiva sorpresa cerca de Kharkiv, con enfrentamientos que se extienden por decenas de kilómetros.

Los soldados ucranianos han tomado Verbivka y están asaltando Balakliya.

Estado Mayor Presidencial ( 
@leshchenkos
) dice que Zelensky traerá buenas noticias sobre la ofensiva de esta noche


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

En el sur de Ucrania ocupada los rusos están teniendo graves problemas logísticos, incluso el fake-referendum que era inminente en Kherson ahora se ha anulado. 
Asimismo la inexistente  aviación ucraniana ha realizado hoy más de 30 salidas de castigo al noroeste de Kherson por donde siguen avanzando aún con contratiempos unidades del ejército ucraniano.







Dónde demonios van?








Evaluación de la campaña ofensiva rusa, 5 de septiembre
5 de septiembre de 2022 - Prensa ISW

La contraofensiva ucraniana está degradando tangiblemente las capacidades logísticas y administrativas rusas en el sur de Ucrania ocupado. Como ISW informó anteriormente, los funcionarios ucranianos confirmaron explícitamente que las tropas ucranianas buscan desgastar las capacidades logísticas rusas en el sur a través de ataques de precisión en concentraciones de mano de obra y equipos, centros de comando y nodos logísticos. Estas acciones de contraofensiva también tienen efectos de contagio intencionados sobre las autoridades de ocupación rusas. El jefe del régimen de ocupación del Óblast de Kherson, Kirill Stremousov, dijo al medio de comunicación ruso TASS que su administración ha detenido los planes de referéndum de anexión en el Óblast de Kherson debido a preocupaciones de "seguridad". El Centro de Resistencia de Ucrania informó de manera similar que las autoridades de ocupación rusas están abandonando los planes de referéndum debido a la contraofensiva en curso. Poco después de que TASS publicara su comentario, Stremousov publicó en Telegram negando haber pedido una pausa porque su administración nunca había fijado una fecha oficial para el referéndum. Ambas declaraciones de Stremousov indican un alto nivel de desorganización dentro de los regímenes de ocupación que probablemente se vea exacerbado por los efectos de la contraofensiva. Las fuerzas ucranianas tienen la intención de socavar lentamente las capacidades tácticas y operativas rusas en el óblast de Kherson y, al hacerlo, probablemente tendrán un impacto significativo en las capacidades administrativas y burocráticas de los funcionarios de ocupación.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿Los grandes estrategas rusos cometiendo el mismo error de Paulus en Stalingrado? Na no lo creo! debe ser alguna maniobra de contra contra contra ataque o gesto de buena voluntad, con el segundo ejercito del mundo!



Es una finta hasta que lleguen los proyectiles best korea al frente

Game Changer!


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Resumiento... los que decian que Ucrania no tenia tropas, porque habia perdido 400.000 soldados en lo que va de guerra ha comenzado dos ofensivas casi a la vez y en una de ellas, la de la zona de Kherson, se supone que esta la cream de la cream con los VDV a los cuales les estan dando pal pelo


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> POV: Putin recibe información sobre los frentes de Kharkiv y Kherson.



esto está puesto ya, no??


está la cosa tensa o qué?


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si los ucranianos han logrado una sorpresa operativa alrededor de Kharkiv, demostrará cuán desordenado está el ejército ruso. Asumí a través de todos los diferentes dispositivos de monitoreo (desde satélites, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, cibernéticos y más) que tal sorpresa operativa sería...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que se ve que han dejado a los jubilaos y demás en ese frente, porque estaba tranqui y porque la movida estaba en jerson

igual lo de jerson solo era una distracción (o no, pero ha funcionado como tal)


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ¿Los grandes estrategas rusos cometiendo el mismo error de Paulus en Stalingrado? Na no lo creo! debe ser alguna maniobra de contra contra contra ataque o gesto de buena voluntad, con el segundo ejercito del mundo!



finta, eso se dice finta

es un término relativamente nuevo, más o menos desde abril, en kiev para más señas


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> esto está puesto ya, no??
> 
> 
> está la cosa tensa o qué?



el otro dia vinieron los de marketing a la oficina a grabar unos videos para hacer una promocion. Estuvieron haciendo entrevistas, filmaron los laboratorios y hasta pusimos a unos de la calle a pretender que hacian un "focus group", todo segun un guion preestablecido

El producto final sera un video de unos 2 -3 minutos de largo con diferentes tomas de las distintas grabaciones, en segmentos de 20 segundos, de momento no sabemos los que saldra pero probalmentente metan un plano o dos de gente "pretendiendo hacer cosas"

Pues esto lo mismo, imagenes para el telediario


----------



## Visrul (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como por este hilo gustan mucho las explosiones.....
> voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника
> Depositos en zona ucraniana.



¡Anda!, ¿y en el hilo prorruso no gustan nada las explosiones cuando son realizadas por los rusos?


----------



## EGO (6 Sep 2022)

Van a sacar a los orcos de sus refugios y dejarlos a la intemperie de cara ahora a la epoca de barro y luego el frio.

Golpe brutal a la moral orco,que va a pasar un invierno bastante jodido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

LOL



Dr Polux dijo:


> POV: Putin recibe información sobre los frentes de Kharkiv y Kherson.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Resumiento... los que decian que Ucrania no tenia tropas, porque habia perdido 400.000 soldados en lo que va de guerra ha comenzado dos ofensivas casi a la vez y en una de ellas, la de la zona de Kherson, se supone que esta la cream de la cream con los VDV a los cuales les estan dando pal pelo



yo leí (no sé si al phill o a alguno de esos) que en jerson están tomado los sitios con 70 tíos y un tanque, porque como los rusos están sin munición, pues ya pueden ser 1000, que solo pueden tirar piedras

y que si no avanzan más, es porque los ucranianos ni tienen personal suficiente ni apoyo aéreo en condiciones, pero prisas tampoco


y ahí es cuando alguien dijo que igual la movida no era en jerson, porque mucho estaban cacareando que si jerson y tal, y mientras en el otro lado todos callaos

éso y que querían parar el butifarrendum ruso

sea como sea, igual la ofensiva buena buena no es la del sur, sino la del este, lo del sur era más desgaste por lo de los puentes, pero se ve que ha colapsado el frente por problemas logísticos

en fin, que lo estudiarán en las academias militares en el futuro todo esto


----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> el otro dia vinieron los de marketing a la oficina a grabar unos videos para hacer una promocion. Estuvieron haciendo entrevistas, filmaron los laboratorios y hasta pusimos a unos de la calle a pretender que hacian un "focus group", todo segun un guion preestablecido
> 
> El producto final sera un video de unos 2 -3 minutos de largo con diferentes tomas de las distintas grabaciones, en segmentos de 20 segundos, de momento no sabemos los que saldra pero probalmentente metan un plano o dos de gente "pretendiendo hacer cosas"
> 
> Pues esto lo mismo, imagenes para el telediario



El problema es que si esos son los cortes de 20 seg. buenos, habrá que ver los malos que no se han puesto, eso parece un funeral.

Putin parece que no quiera ni escuchar lo que dicen, ni estar allí, a ratos con la mirada perdida, los militares como con vergüenza/miedo que no se atreven ni a mirarlo a los ojos, menudo panorama ... 

Desde luego un oscar al mejor actor no se van a llevar.


----------



## EGO (6 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¡Anda!, ¿y en el hilo prorruso no gustan nada las explosiones cuando son realizadas por los rusos?



En ese hilo ya no se habla de guerra...por motivos obvios 

Ahora estan dando la matraca con el frio y las manifas organizadas por los rojos en Europa que ellos venden como que son de apoyo a Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

trascendio un video de unos que se dedicaban a reventar una gasolinera por guipuzkoa. Veremos cosas como esta dentro de la estrategia de guerra hibrida del kremlin para endurecer el invierno europeo.









Activistas protestan por terminal de gas natural en Alemania | DW | 31.07.2021







www.dw.com





no son activistas, son agentes rusos









Galería: protesta ecologista contra la regasificadora de El Musel


Las plataformas y organizaciones medioambientalistas convocaron una manifestación contra el posible inicio de este proceso gasístico.




www.nortes.me





LEÑA




EGO dijo:


> En ese hilo ya no se habla de guerra...por motivos obvios
> 
> Ahora estan dando la matraca con el frio y las manifas organizadas por los rojos en Europa que ellos venden como que son de apoyo a Rusia.


----------



## At4008 (6 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> esto está puesto ya, no??
> 
> 
> está la cosa tensa o qué?



El Gerasimov, con esa cara de orco troglodita, se hace las uñas!


----------



## EGO (6 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> trascendio un video de unos que se dedicaban a reventar una gasolinera por guipuzkoa. Veremos cosas como esta dentro de la estrategia de guerra hibrida del kremlin para endurecer el invierno europeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es siempre el mismo metodo quintacolumnista de la horda.Como hicieron en EEUU durante la guerra de Vietnam.

Ahora que los estan triturando toca sacar toda la artilleria subversiva, que suelen "hibernar" en universidades y chiringuitos varios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

menudo trio de viejas, el khan sujeta los prismaticos con flojera y ni posa los dedos sobre la ruleta de enfocar



At4008 dijo:


> El Gerasimov, con esa cara de orco troglodita, se hace las uñas!
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181434


----------



## Visrul (6 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> A esta, a todos los que son como ella y a los foreros pro rusos hay que identificarlos y recordar todas sus acciones, cuando Rusia sea condenada por crímenes de guerra que lo será, denunciarlos por colaboracionistas y meterlos a la cárcel también (en este foro hay que leer a diario cosas tan criminales como que Putin debería arrasar todas las ciudades ucranianas). No puede ser que apoyar a semejantes criminales y justificar cosas como el bombardeo de población civil o centrales nucleares salga gratis, *si estuviesen apoyando a nazis* ya estarían en la cárcel.
> Y bueno en vez de darle a tope al gas que se presente voluntaria para luchar en Jerson.



Es que el gobierno ruso (que no los rusos en general) *SON* nazis porque *actúan* como los nazis.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> En el sur de Ucrania ocupada los rusos están teniendo graves problemas logísticos, incluso el fake-referendum que era inminente en Kherson ahora se ha anulado.
> Asimismo la inexistente  aviación ucraniana ha realizado hoy más de 30 salidas de castigo al noroeste de Kherson por donde siguen avanzando aún con contratiempos unidades del ejército ucraniano.
> 
> 
> ...



Alejemos el mapa y veámoslo con cierta perspectiva. 

La contraofensiva ucraniana en Kherson  :







Os conformáis con cualquier cosa, tenéis que ser más ambiciosos a estas alturas.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Eres tonto, yo estaba allí y eta no eran yonkis, era gente preparada. Urrusolo sistiaga era yonki? . Menudo Subnormal estás hecho, o hecha.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Un orco siempre será un orco, aunque le dejes vivir en el primer mundo: "influencer" rusa que bienvive en Alemania, promocionando el mal gasto de gas, y electricidad, para así apoyar a Rusia.



Veras cuando la llegue la factura. Aquí se paga todo el año lo que has gastado el anterior pero a la tarifa actual. Despues te devuelven el exceso cobrado o te cobran si el calculo ha sido inferior al consumo real. Se va a pasar todo el 2023 pagando la broma mes a mes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

La ETA ha matado a 800, son asesinos despiadados. Fueron entrenados en los campos de la OLP en el libano, OLP que fue fundada por la KGB









Soviet Russia, Creator of the PLO and Inventor of the Palestinian People







www.readcube.com





Pero rusia siempre se inventa mil historias alternativas para hacer increible la que es odvia, que lleva desde la guerra fria tratando de destruir occidente con una guerra hibrida de amplio espectro. Asi te dicen que una organización terrorista marxista no tiene nada que ver con el kremlin, que lo mas seguro es que obedezcan a londres.


----------



## Visrul (6 Sep 2022)

Lo que exponen en este hilo es algo que he estado pensando desde que empezó la ofensiva de Jersón y que me parecía extraño. Se indicaban pérdidas rusas muy considerables y, aunque los ucranianos avanzaban, los avances se detenían al poco (hablo de pocas horas), lo cual siempre me parecía extraño, ya que al poco volvían a avanzar (y no se notificaban defensas acérrimas rusas o contraataques efectivos que hubiesen enclavado a los ucranianos durante días).
Aquí plantean la teoría (que yo desde el final de la barra comparto) que el objetivo ha sido siempre el desgaste total del ejercito ruso en la zona. En resumen para el que no quiera leerlo todo es que: los ucraniamos avanzaban, se atrincheraban esperando el contraataque ruso con unidades especializadas (anticarros, drones, artillería de precisión) y cuando habían hecho una buena escabechina volvían a avanzar y otra vez lo mismo.

J. comme JéJé #UkraineMap en Twitter: "1/ Quick &amp; dirty thread about reported (alleged) Russian losses - for People with no mil background - you might not have noticed it, but this is really heavy right now! they are fully going at each other throats there in #Kherson Oblast. Every single day there is the equivalent https://t.co/Ocqiqb3N3l" / Twitter

Entre los twits 5-11 lo explica.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alejemos el mapa y veámoslo con cierta perspectiva.
> 
> La contraofensiva ucraniana en Kherson  :
> 
> Os conformáis con cualquier cosa, tenéis que ser más ambiciosos a estas alturas.



Tranquilo, respira, todo va bien, las fuerzas rusas ganan terreno hacia Mykolaiv, para dar el salto a Odesa. De esta manera cortaran el acceso al mar con una victoria amplia y contundente.

Estoy convencido de ello


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Claramente, no es tan optimista para los rusos en el área de Kherson como lo pintan en los canales de telegramas rusos.

Como descubrimos en esta llamada interceptada, hay bombardeos HIMARS constantes, los aviones se van para nunca regresar y los puentes están en peligro permanente de ataques y explosiones.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Tranquilo, respira, todo va bien, las fuerzas rusas ganan terreno hacia Mykolaiv, para dar el salto a Odesa. De esta manera cortaran el acceso al mar con una victoria amplia y contundente.
> 
> Estoy convencido de ello
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181464



Siguiéndote el chascarrillo de pollavieja , los rusos siguen estando más cerca de conquistar Odessa que los ukros de reconquistar Kherson.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

He aquí señores, lo que la LOGSE y demás variantes educativas (que ya ni me acuerdo) ha hecho con la gente.

Analfabetismo puro


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Igor sigue llamando z-nazis a los rusos

Paracaidistas z-nazis corriendo y dejaron su equipo para las Fuerzas Armadas


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alejemos el mapa y veámoslo con cierta perspectiva.
> 
> La contraofensiva ucraniana en Kherson  :
> 
> ...



¿Cuales son los ambiciosos objetivos de Rusia a estas alturas?

¿Conseguir retroceder mas lentamente?
¿Retrasar su retirada de Ucrania?
¿Conseguir que Europa les levante las sanciones?


¿Con que te conformas?


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los ambiciosos objetivos de Rusia a estas alturas?
> 
> ¿Conseguir retroceder mas lentamente?
> ¿Retrasar su retirada de Ucrania?
> ...



Solo el titoPutin lo sabe.
Yo me conformaría con terminar de conquistar lo que queda de Donestk y Zaphorizie.


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguiéndote el chascarrillo de pollavieja , los rusos siguen estando más cerca de conquistar Odessa que los ukros de reconquistar Kherson.



Aun suponiendo que fuera cierto.¿Y que?
El resultado de una guerra no viene determinado por lo que se estuviera a punto de conquistar. Lo importante es como acaba, Que estuvieran a punto de hacerse con todo el pais, el continente o el mundo., es irrelevante. la cuestión es que como estan ahora... y todo parece indicar que están jodidos.

Pero si te hace sentir mejor y reconforta pensar que hubo un tiempo en el que estuvieron cerca de vencer... tu mismo, no te voy a quitar esa ilusión.


----------



## EGO (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los ambiciosos objetivos de Rusia a estas alturas?
> 
> ¿Conseguir retroceder mas lentamente?
> ¿Retrasar su retirada de Ucrania?
> ...



Yo creo que aguantar todo lo que puedan en Ucrania, esperando que occidente colapse antes y se firme algo muy favorable al khan.

Si os fijais,la propaganda rusa en este foro y en todos los medios ya va encaminada por esos derroteros desde que Ucrania ha ha pasad a la contra y esta dandole una buena tunda a los orcos.

En el hilo mierdoso de la chincheta ya solo se habla de economia y de las miles de veces que vamos a morir todos los europeos de frio.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

En el canal de Telegram de Galileo, pone los videos e imagenes mas fuertes aparte otros contenidos de video mas extensos, os lo recomiendo


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



De hace 6 días en el blog del camarada Zhukov :


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Solo el titoPutin lo sabe.
> Yo me conformaría con terminar de conquistar lo que queda de Donestk y Zaphorizie.



VAle,,, asi que si mañana,7 de Septiembre, Las tropas rusas huyen en desbandada, abandonando todos los territorios ucranianos ocupados... Putin puede declararse vencedor, y afirmando se se vuelve victorioso después de haber logrado todos los objetivos de esta "operación especial" y tu te lo creerías y aplaudirías... ya que los objetivos solo los conoce Putin.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Aun suponiendo que fuera cierto.¿Y que?
> El resultado de una guerra no viene determinado por lo que se estuviera a punto de conquistar. Lo importante es como acaba, Que estuvieran a punto de hacerse con todo el pais, el continente o el mundo., es irrelevante. la cuestión es que como estan ahora... y todo parece indicar que están jodidos.
> 
> Pero si te hace sentir mejor y reconforta pensar que hubo un tiempo en el que estuvieron cerca de vencer... tu mismo, no te voy a quitar esa ilusión.



Los rusos están tan jodidos, que han mantenido y mantienen una extensión de frente de cientos de km durante 6 meses, sin contraofensivas exitosas y de gran alcance por parte de los ucranianos. Ahora estamos empezando a ver tímidos intentos por parte de los ukros, que parece que se han dado cuenta que parados en la trinchera esperando el topol, es algo absurdo y que hay que mover el culo.

Lo importante es como acaba efectivamente.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los ambiciosos objetivos de Rusia a estas alturas?
> 
> ¿Conseguir retroceder mas lentamente?
> ¿Retrasar su retirada de Ucrania?
> ...



Parece que a Putin le gustaría ver como pasamos el invierno en Europa, no es que Rusia esté en su mejor momento militar o económicamente, pero es más fácil negociar con una UE muerta de hambre y frío. 

En cuanto el primer gobierno (de un país tipo Francia, Alemania, Italia...) vea que a la gente no le hace gracia lo de pagar 3€/L y 500€ de factura entonces dejan de enviar armas a Ucrania y firman la paz (ciertos territorios a cambio de recursos)


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> VAle,,, asi que si mañana,7 de Septiembre, Las tropas rusas huyen en desbandada, abandonando todos los territorios ucranianos ocupados... Putin puede declararse vencedor, y afirmando se se vuelve victorioso después de haber logrado todos los objetivos de esta "operación especial" y tu te lo creerías y aplaudirías... ya que los objetivos solo los conoce Putin.



No. Si huyen en desbandada de los territorios ocupados, sería una derrota clara de Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

la uni de cambridge, conocido sitio donde forman en actividad terroristas a los estudiantes universitarios, me parece que hawking y penrose son de alli.






La internacional terrorista patrocinada por la URSS


Este artículo intentará demostrar como la URSS implementó una impresionante máquina subversiva para desestabilizar el mundo capitalista; como esa



www.eumed.net





en cambio en los campos de la OLP se enseñaba matematica gravitatoria no mas


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> De hace 6 días en el blog del camarada Zhukov :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181483



Las operaciones durante el mes de agosto son irrelevantes 

lo gordo se esta cociendo en la ultima semana


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Los ucranianos se estan quedando sin su enorme flota de BMP-1, BMP-2, BMP-3. Cada vez se ven más vehiculos blindados occidentades, la mayoria sin artillar o todo lo más con ametralladores. Meramente vehiculos de transpote blindados, no de combate.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> VAle,,, asi que si mañana,7 de Septiembre, Las tropas rusas huyen en desbandada, abandonando todos los territorios ucranianos ocupados... Putin puede declararse vencedor, y afirmando se se vuelve victorioso después de haber logrado todos los objetivos de esta "operación especial" y tu te lo creerías y aplaudirías... ya que los objetivos solo los conoce Putin.



Esa chorrada de "los objetivos solo los conoce Putin" es reconocer que va todo como el culo

Es IMPOSIBLE llevar a cabo ningun proyecto donde los objetivos solo los conoce el jefe, esto es de primero de gestion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

muerta de hambre y frio 
la que esta muerta de hambre y frio es rusia, con el consumo interno colapsado un 50% segun datos de comercio online accesibles y no lo que miente el banco central ruso.
el 15 de septiembre plazo dado por putin para finalizar las acciones ofensivas, poco despues, el kremlin decretara un alto el fuego para tratar de camelarse a francia/alemania, pero no van a ceder, alemania ya se ha preparado bien para un invierno sin gas del enano pederasta



Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Parece que a Putin le gustaría ver como pasamos el invierno en Europa, no es que Rusia esté en su mejor momento militar o económicamente, pero es más fácil negociar con una UE muerta de hambre y frío.
> 
> En cuanto el primer gobierno (de un país tipo Francia, Alemania, Italia...) vea que a la gente no le hace gracia lo de pagar 3€/L y 500€ de factura entonces dejan de enviar armas a Ucrania y firman la paz (ciertos territorios a cambio de recursos)


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No. Si huyen en desbandada de los territorios ocupados, sería una derrota clara de Putin.



¿Como la de Kiev?
Estoy seguro de que te autoconvencerias de que no es una desbandada sino una retirada tactica despues de haber cumplido los misteriosos objetivos que solo conoce Putin


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Como la de Kiev?
> Estoy seguro de que te autoconvencerias de que no es una desbandada sino una retirada tactica despues de haber cumplido los misteriosos objetivos que solo conoce Putin



si los rusos pierden Jersosn ( cosa que evidentemente no esta ocurriendo ) , o tienen que retirarse de lugansk o dondesk , Putin perderia no solo su puesto. 

Por lo tanto intentarlo es de idiotas, lo peor que les puede ocurrir a los ucranianos es ganar una batalla grande alguna vez. Si eso ocurriera putin no se va a rendir, simplemente daria al boton de Guerra Seria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

el petroleo a 87$ por debajo del precio preinvasion


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esa chorrada de "los objetivos solo los conoce Putin" es reconocer que va todo como el culo
> 
> Es IMPOSIBLE llevar a cabo ningun proyecto donde los objetivos solo los conoce el jefe, esto es de primero de gestion



Eso de que los objetivos sea secretos, es una manera de decir que se esta dispuesto a admitir cualquier resultado.:
"Hemos vencido porque el objetivo era librarnos de Ucrania y poder retirar todas nuestras tropas de alli, Librarnos de toda los tanques obsoletos.. El control demográfico reduciendo la población rusa, y convertir la economía en una autarquía rompiendo toda relación comercial con el exterior. Presionar para que Finlandia entre en la OTAN. Todos los planes se han cumplido y logrado todos los objetivos"


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Solo el titoPutin lo sabe.
> Yo me conformaría con terminar de conquistar lo que queda de Donestk y Zaphorizie.



Jajajajajajajaja. Vaya luser. Pero ni en los sueños más húmedos del Gremlin.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

Me he metido en las cuentas de twitter que solía mirar hace 3 meses y hay ruso muerto a cascoporro. Como nunca desde el inicio de la guerra. No sé cómo medir la magnitud de una ofensiva pero esta debe de ser gorda.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> De hace 6 días en el blog del camarada Zhukov :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181483



joder, clavao!

visionario el tipo


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Como la de Kiev?
> Estoy seguro de que te autoconvencerias de que no es una desbandada sino *una retirada tactica *despues de haber cumplido los misteriosos objetivos que solo conoce Putin



Correcto.

Pero son cosas distintas, una cosa es una retirada táctica de un territorio para seguir ocupando otras partes del mismo, y otra es una desbandada total de todo el territorio. No confundas.

Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, puesto que los mismos rusos llevan hablando meses de la anexión política de Kherson.


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> si los rusos pierden Jersosn ( cosa que evidentemente no esta ocurriendo ) , o tienen que retirarse de lugansk o dondesk , Putin perderia no solo su puesto.
> 
> Por lo tanto intentarlo es de idiotas, lo peor que les puede ocurrir a los ucranianos es ganar una batalla grande alguna vez. Si eso ocurriera putin no se va a rendir, simplemente daría al botón de Guerra Seria.



Han perdido mas de mil tanques, decenas de miles de soldados... Pero no es una guerra seria. Si no avanza es porque no quiere. Si le tocan las narices, pasa de la operación militar especial y entra en modo "guerra seria" e invade el país en un momento.

Que manera de autoengañarse.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Si no la están bombardeando a saco, no creo que quieran meterse en Kiev. Y menos con la poca tropa que tiene rusia en ucrania, necesitarían el doble. Pero no hay que descartar nada si la guerra se alarga.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Pero son cosas distintas, una cosa es una retirada táctica de un territorio para seguir ocupando otras partes del mismo, y otra es una desbandada total de todo el territorio. No confundas.
> 
> Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, puesto que los mismos rusos llevan hablando meses de la anexión política de Kherson.



Rusia va a perder hasta Crimea.


----------



## alb. (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Pero son cosas distintas, una cosa es una retirada táctica de un territorio para seguir ocupando otras partes del mismo, y otra es una desbandada total de todo el territorio. No confundas.
> 
> Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, puesto que los mismos rusos llevan hablando meses de la anexión política de Kherson.



O dicho de otra forma, Pase lo que pase, le pondras un eufemismo para evitar reconocer la derrota.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Rusia va a perder hasta Crimea.



Os cachondeáis de las predicciones proRusas, pero las vuestras....en fin.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> O dicho de otra forma, Pase lo que pase, le pondras un eufemismo para evitar reconocer la derrota.



Para nada, yo no soy ningún sectario. Me está diagnosticando mal ustec.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Espero que no le cese Putin, aunque si este es el mejor que tienen, como seran los otros



Es ucraniano, vea el emblema de la manga... y la bandera de fondo...


----------



## ELVR (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Espero que no le cese Putin, aunque si este es el mejor que tienen, como seran los otros



Ejem, creo que se confunde ustec


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

La cara de la Madre lo dice todo: "a ver si el gilipollas cumple la edad, lo mandan a Ucrania, los desnaZifican, me dan un Lada, y no cojo el autobús nunca más"


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Es ucraniano, vea el emblema de la manga... y la bandera de fondo...





ELVR dijo:


> Ejem, creo que se confunde ustec



Sip tenéis razón, mea culpa, eso ocurre por tener muchas pestañas abiertas y estar contestando a varios hilos y al Twitter que no me fijo en los detalles


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Sep 2022)

El video de los ucranianos muertos en el río..... *ver hasta el final

 *


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Con el mapa de 
@DefMon3
, creo que el objetivo de Ucrania en el frente norte de Kherson es ir por esas poblaciones, 1 a 1 y rodear a las mas grandes al sur del Ingulets, creando un caldero de tropas rusas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Sep 2022)

Mi opinión.

El haber cortado el gas en este momento no creo que sea por haber fijado un tope en el precio del petróleo. Los mismos rusis dijeron que era muy difícil por involucrar a las aseguradoras.

Creo que la verdadera razón es que le están llegando muy malas noticias de Kherson. Y como sabe que le van a exigir medidas más duras se ha adelantado con lo del cierre.

Porque dentro de poco van a salir datos oficiales innegables de perdidas territoriales significativas en Kherson.


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Sep 2022)

Esta claro que LA HORDA está al borde del colapso y tienen que poner todas sus bazas en desestabilizar Europa en el invierno y que la quinta columna de niñosrrata les salve el culo de su colapso económico (LA HORDA no tiene tecnología para hacer prospecciones en Siberia y en el caucaso ya andan pelados de recursos).
Desde que empezó la guerra, LA HORDA ha reducido las importaciones en 3/4 incluso las que vienen de CHINA, y todo lo que importaba LA HORDA eran bienes avanzados como semiconductores, maquinaria, resinas, medicina o tecnología que la turcomongolada es incapaz de reemplazar porque son una panda de subnormales drogadictos beodos pedrastras con el cerebro frito por los opiaceos y el síndrome alcohólico fetal con el que nacieron.
Si a eso le sumas que LA HORDA ya ha quemado 1/3 de sus reservas con los ingresos energéticos (las reservas que pueden acceder porque el resto están confiscadas en EEUU y la UE), el hostión que se van a dar va a ser apoteósico si cortan sus exportaciones de gas a Europa. En la primavera los mongoles estarán en retirada en Ucrania, sin reservas de moneda extranjera, con la economía inoperativa y sin ninguna baza para negociar. El hostión de la puta HORDA va a ser glorioso y la niñorratada ya no sabe ni como ocultarlo


----------



## terro6666 (6 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El video de los ucranianos muertos en el río..... *ver hasta el final
> 
> *



Joder ni una gota de sangre,ahí había un muerto que tenía mejor color que yo.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El video de los ucranianos muertos en el río..... *ver hasta el final
> 
> *



Jajajajajaja!
Vaya orcada!
Jajajajajajajaja!

Tanques Armata de atrezo, misiles inteligentes de atrezo, drones de atrezo, aviones invisibles de atrezo, enemigos muertos de atrezo...

Rusia, el país de Cartón piedra. Todo atrezo.


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mi opinión.
> 
> El haber cortado el gas en este momento no creo que sea por haber fijado un tope en el precio del petróleo. Los mismos rusis dijeron que era muy difícil por involucrar a las aseguradoras.
> 
> ...



La HORDA está al borde del colapso demográfico, militar, político y cultural y la única opción que les queda es QUE EUROPA LES SALVE EL CULO como hicimos tras el colapso de la puta ULS. Su última baza es que la quinta columna presione lo suficiente a los gobiernos occidentales para quitar las sanciones a LA HORDA y salvar a su economía y permitir que su ejército se actualice con armas modernas.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Jajajajajaja!
> Vaya orcada!
> Jajajajajajajaja!
> 
> ...



En el segundo 0:53 uno revive


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## autsaider (6 Sep 2022)

Me gustaría decirles a los prorrusos que Rusia necesita que se alisten en su ejército o que monten empresas en rusia e inviertan en bonos del tesoro ruso. Y Rusia es un valor seguro. Por tanto mi consejo de buena fe es que lo hagan.

Pero como me tienen todos en el ignore pues el mensaje no les llega aunque se lo diga.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El video de los ucranianos muertos en el río..... *ver hasta el final
> 
> *



Desde el principio se dijo en todos los canales rusos de renombre que tenía pinta de fake, sin sangre, todo limpio, y más una vez que nadie conocía la fuente de procedencia. Ningún canal ruso en TG o tweeter le dio credibilidad salvo algún panchi despistado.

Igualmente está ocurriendo con un vídeo en el cual se ven unos ukros supuestamente muertos en el río que salió ayer, que apesta a montaje.

Si hubieran sido un poco menos ambiciosos los PSY OPS ucranianos les podía haber salido mejor la jugada.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Me gustaría decirles a los prorrusos que Rusia necesita que se alisten en su ejército o que monten empresas en rusia e inviertan en bonos del tesoro ruso. Y Rusia es un valor seguro. Por tanto mi consejo de buena fe es que lo hagan.
> 
> Pero como me tienen todos en el ignore pues el mensaje no les llega aunque se lo diga.



Que bonito sería que el camarada @Zhukov se encontrara con la munición que ha enviado hoy la ministra en algún punto alrededor de Jersón. Un encuentro emocionante.


----------



## FernandoIII (6 Sep 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Esta claro que LA HORDA está al borde del colapso y tienen que poner todas sus bazas en desestabilizar Europa en el invierno y que la quinta columna de niñosrrata les salve el culo de su colapso económico (LA HORDA no tiene tecnología para hacer prospecciones en Siberia y en el caucaso ya andan pelados de recursos).
> Desde que empezó la guerra, LA HORDA ha reducido las importaciones en 3/4 incluso las que vienen de CHINA, y todo lo que importaba LA HORDA eran bienes avanzados como semiconductores, maquinaria, resinas, medicina o tecnología que la turcomongolada es incapaz de reemplazar porque son una panda de subnormales drogadictos beodos pedrastras con el cerebro frito por los opiaceos y el síndrome alcohólico fetal con el que nacieron.
> Si a eso le sumas que LA HORDA ya ha quemado 1/3 de sus reservas con los ingresos energéticos (las reservas que pueden acceder porque el resto están confiscadas en EEUU y la UE), el hostión que se van a dar va a ser apoteósico si cortan sus exportaciones de gas a Europa. En la primavera los mongoles estarán en retirada en Ucrania, sin reservas de moneda extranjera, con la economía inoperativa y sin ninguna baza para negociar. El hostión de la puta HORDA va a ser glorioso y la niñorratada ya no sabe ni como ocultarlo



Mirad la reacción de Mamarracho Priede estos días de humillación turcomongola. Todo memes y gilipolleces





Jaaaajaja. Qué jugarreta la de Lávrov a la ahora primera ministra del R.U. cuando era ministra de Exteriores y más belicista que Johnson


Lávrov le dijo: "¿Al menos reconocerá la soberanía de Rusia sobre los oblasts de Rostov y Voronezh?" Truss dijo que el Reino Unido "nunca" lo haría, antes de que el embajador le dijera que no están en Ucrania.




www.burbuja.info




Imaginaos lo mal que va la guerra que en lo que se centra su vocero es en estupideces para niñosrrata


----------



## paconan (6 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky comenta los fraudes generalizados y la estafa de los "pepinos"

¿Qué esperan los rusos de su ejército si van a reclutar presos, minorías étnicas pobres, mercenarios extranjeros, reclutas que no quieren y, en general, gente sin formación? Esto parece un experimento horrible en la derrota temprana.






Este es el gobernador del Óblast de Samara y ladrón Dmitry Azarov.

Tiene kryasha poderoso (fraude de protección): Vladimir Avetisyan, oligarca local y representante del hombre de armas de Putin y jefe de Rosstech Sergey Chemezov en la región.

El gobernador Azarov, que controla los servicios municipales y regionales, encontró una manera simple pero eficiente de robar dinero del presupuesto regional.

A través de un intermediario, Vitaly Zayvcev, es propietario de empresas que reciben contratos multimillonarios de instituciones presupuestarias.

Las empresas cumplen sus contratos, reciben ganancias y luego declaran que están en números rojos y se declaran en bancarrota embolsándose todos los fondos, normalmente miles de millones de rublos.

Los fondos retirados canalizan Azarov hacia las costas de las Islas Seychelles, y de allí al buen viejo Oeste.

A cambio de recibir protección/krysha, Azarov redistribuye los contratos en la vivienda regional y los servicios comunales, la construcción de carreteras y el desarrollo entre las personas sugeridas por el oligarca Avetisyan y su hijo, quienes a su vez comparten su botín con el multimillonario Sergey Chemezov.

Es como Monopoly Game, solo que cada transacción es un esquema financiero.

Sin embargo, después de los muchos fracasos de la Operación Militar Especial, Sergey Chemezov, que robó miles de millones de dólares que se suponía que se gastarían en la construcción de superarmas que permitirían a nuestros valientes soldados capturar Europa y tal vez América, perdió el favor de Putin.

Sintiendo que ahora es el mejor momento para atacar, el senador Hinstein, nativo de Samara, cuyas posiciones se han fortalecido en el Kremlin debido a sus declaraciones fascistas en sintonía con el estado de ánimo actual del líder nacional, inició una extensa investigación sobre planes de malversación de fondos en el óblast de Samara.

Está cavando duro debajo de Azarov para desacreditarlo antes de las elecciones municipales de septiembre para sacarlo del camino y heredar sus estafas y tratos con Avetisyan en su región natal.

Dmitry Azarov se dio cuenta de que el tiempo escasea y debe redoblar sus esfuerzos para robar todo lo que pueda antes de que le den una patada.

Esta desesperación percibida profundamente como el final de los días está en todas partes en exhibición en Moscú, donde la mafia tártara propietaria del alcalde Sobyanin y el parlamento municipal ha transformado toda la ciudad en un sitio de construcción gigante: cambio de bordillos, colocación de asfalto nuevo, rediseño de parques, instalación de paradas de autobús. , construyendo nuevos bloques de apartamentos al mismo tiempo y a una velocidad vertiginosa porque el mañana podría no llegar.

El Sr. Azarov, cuya codicia y desesperación lo dejaron sin opciones, decidió robarles a los nuevos reclutas, también conocidos como pepinos, que había reunido para enviar el nuevo batallón a Ucrania.

Además, ni siquiera lo ocultó, sino que lo declaró en la televisión.

“A todos les prometieron 200 mil salarios mensuales. Solo para informarle, recibirá 30K por mes durante los próximos tres meses. Y solo después del final de los tres meses, recibirá una compensación total de 200k”.

Damas y caballeros, Pepinos (como se les llama a los nuevos reclutas), NO estarán vivos en tres meses.

En el Óblast de Kherson, se envían pepinos a la orilla derecha del Dnepr para enfrentarse al ejército ucraniano mejor armado y motivado, y el río que no se les permite cruzar de regreso está preparado para la muerte o la captura.

En otro episodio, en el frente de Donbas, el ejército ruso mató tantos pepinos en la línea del frente que los cadáveres se amontonaron hasta el punto de que eran un impedimento para el avance y le pidieron al ejército ucraniano un cese al fuego de dos horas para arrastrar los cadáveres y dejar espacio. .

Azarov sabe todo eso muy bien de Sergey Chemezov, y pensó por qué compartir dinero con los muertos vivientes, y les robó quinientos millones de rublos.

La belleza de este esquema es que nadie sabe los nombres ni vio las caras de los pepinos. Sin duda, esta es una de las estafas más fáciles de Azarov.











Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Visrul (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los ucranianos se estan quedando sin su enorme flota de BMP-1, BMP-2, BMP-3. Cada vez se ven más vehiculos blindados occidentades, la mayoria sin artillar o todo lo más con ametralladores. Meramente vehiculos de transpote blindados, no de combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y no podría ser (lo planteo como otra opción lógica) que los estén sustituyendo por equipos más modernos porque son totalmente obsoletos y están demostrando que practicamente son ataudes rodantes?
¿Cuál de estas posibilidades es más lógica?
Aparte por supuesto que en los primeros días de la invasión perdieron muchísimos, pero entiendo que hablamos en la actualidad.


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Sep 2022)

DamejArgo payooo Dimitri de Mier style:




Págame con lo que quieras, pero cómprame que la economía se me va por el sumidero.


----------



## Pat (6 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Yo creo que aguantar todo lo que puedan en Ucrania, esperando que occidente colapse antes y se firme algo muy favorable al khan.
> 
> Si os fijais,la propaganda rusa en este foro y en todos los medios ya va encaminada por esos derroteros desde que Ucrania ha ha pasad a la contra y esta dandole una buena tunda a los orcos.
> 
> En el hilo mierdoso de la chincheta ya solo se habla de economia y de las miles de veces que vamos a morir todos los europeos de frio.



Así básicamente el Plan de Rusia en Ucrania depende que Europa , UK, USA y Canada retiran los sanciones y Rusia espera que esto pasara cuando el frio empieza en Europa…….

Ni el USA, Canada o UK van a ceder y son precisamente estos dos quien sostiene a Ucrania, es irrelevante que Alemania y Francia bajan los pantalones.


----------



## Tales. (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Jajajajajaja!
> Vaya orcada!
> Jajajajajajajaja!
> 
> ...



Es el país Potemkin, el estado ruso es como los servicios de limpieza de Nápoles controlados por la mafia, cuyo objetivo no es limpiar las calles sino extraer capital del pueblo y embolsárselo, por eso las calles napolitanas lucen así:







Y el ejército ruso así:


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Tu has dicho que:
La ETA integrada por yonkis agilipollados como brazo ejecutor.

No, no y no, los yonkis ajilipollados eran las juventudes bastardas del JARRAI los que quemaban cajeros y autobuses. Pero la mayoría de pistoleros eran gente preparada por grupos terroristas, gente que se instruyó en Oriente Medio y en Cuba. Y que luego ellos instruyeron a grupos terroristas de panchis... La policía española cogió uzis a la ETA con el anagrama del ejército cubano. No te voy a decir quién soy ni lo que sé, porque no soy nadie... Pero nadie que en su día hizo su trabajo.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> si los rusos pierden Jersosn ( cosa que evidentemente no esta ocurriendo ) , o tienen que retirarse de lugansk o dondesk , Putin perderia no solo su puesto.
> 
> Por lo tanto intentarlo es de idiotas, lo peor que les puede ocurrir a los ucranianos es ganar una batalla grande alguna vez. Si eso ocurriera putin no se va a rendir, simplemente daria al boton de Guerra Seria.



esa posición esta perdida en el momento en que no tienes puentes, porque en definitiva es una cabeza de puente. Seria más inteligente replegarse a una posición más fácil de defender y utilizar las tropas para proteger la presa.


----------



## uberales (6 Sep 2022)

Sin chincheta hay que upear.


----------



## Nicors (6 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ucrania es el país más corrupto de Europa, incluso más que Rusia. Hay que ser muy iluso para creer Que hay algo de veracidad en lo que dicen.



Para nada, Putin hizo negocios con la mafía de San Petersburgo muchos de sus miembros son altos cargos de las empresas que saquearon al pueblo ruso.


----------



## Nicors (6 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sin chincheta hay que upear.



Se upea lo que haga falta y más allá.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los ucranianos se estan quedando sin su enorme flota de BMP-1, BMP-2, BMP-3. Cada vez se ven más vehiculos blindados occidentades, la mayoria sin artillar o todo lo más con ametralladores. Meramente vehiculos de transpote blindados, no de combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun se ven bastantes BMP pero las perdidas son enormes en los dos. Los rusos han perdido unos 1700 documentados, más si sumamos un poco todo, cerca de 2000. Que es una barbaridad.

Yo escribí que la guerra terminaría al llegar a 1000 tanques, pero ahí siguen a lo loco ivan


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Trovador (6 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Jajajajajaja!
> Vaya orcada!
> Jajajajajajajaja!
> 
> ...



Yo creo que eso ha sido más bien una troleada ucra que las putinejas se han tragado doblada.


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguiéndote el chascarrillo de pollavieja , los rusos siguen estando más cerca de conquistar Odessa que los ukros de reconquistar Kherson.




no es que Kherson vaya a caer, es que no se con que lo van a poder sostener,

Kherson es una cabeza de puente sin puentes, si cae la presa, Kherson ya no importa, es un objetivo secundario dentro del teatro.

que capacidad de subministro tienen las barcazas? con los civiles por enmedio


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

Los 3 nuevos TB-2 ucranianos, son los que la empresa Baykar regaló a Ucrania tras una colecta ciudadana ucraniana:





Esto es una buena captura, sin lugar a dudas uno de los equipos que mejor desempeño le están dando a los rusos en la guerra:


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> La policía española cogió uzis a la ETA con el anagrama del ejército cubano. No te voy a decir quién soy ni lo



Eso es la primera vez que lo escucho, ETA consiguio del IRA armas rusas, de las Brigadas Rojas armas italianas, sabes algo sobre armas cubanas en Euskadi, Tripto ???. @Triptolemo


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

Qué bestias: Soldados ucranianos disparando desde dentro de una vivienda supongo valdría la pena el objetivo.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Aun se ven bastantes BMP pero las perdidas son enormes en los dos. Los rusos han perdido unos 1700 documentados, más si sumamos un poco todo, cerca de 2000. Que es una barbaridad.
> 
> Yo escribí que la guerra terminaría al llegar a 1000 tanques, pero ahí siguen a lo loco ivan



Las bajas rusas son muchisimo más reducidas de lo que dicen los occidentales. Perdieron carros las primeras semanas en sus correrias por media ucrania, luego mucho menos. De hecho recogieron material en cantidades ingentes, las milicias de las republicas tienen casi todo su material ucraniano.

Jaja los rusos no han perdido 1000 tanques ni de coña. De todas formas ten en cuenta que muchos de los carros son reparables si te quedas con el terreno y tienes instalaciones/gente adecuada. Los rusos siempre han avanzado sobre los ucranianos, salvo cuando se retiraron, ahí si dejaron material abandonado. 

Los rusos casi no han metido meterial moderno, yo he visto poquisimos T-90, y lo mismo con los BMP-3, incluso BTR-90 no demasiados salvo cuando tomaron Mariupol. Han ido con lo antiguo, salvo alguna unidad puntual. Incluso los aerotransportados no iban con la versión corta del BMP-4 iban con la versión sovietica del BMP-2.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

Dos 2S7 203mm ucranianos dando soporte al avance de sus tropas.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Y no podría ser (lo planteo como otra opción lógica) que los estén sustituyendo por equipos más modernos porque son totalmente obsoletos y están demostrando que practicamente son ataudes rodantes?
> ¿Cuál de estas posibilidades es más lógica?
> Aparte por supuesto que en los primeros días de la invasión perdieron muchísimos, pero entiendo que hablamos en la actualidad.



Ninguna. Porque esos vehiculos occidentales no tienen potencia de fuego, son solo transportes y bastante malos para este tipo de guerra. Los que son blindados son antiguerrilla, aquí con perfiles de 2 m de altura los destrozan lso carros , los BMP del enemigo, o los AT.

Estan sustituyendo lo que vale, por lo que reciben para taponar esas faltas. La gente se rie porque en los BMP sov, van a veces encima, pero son muy bajos, una vez que las infanteria baja tiene un punto de fuego dificil de acertar y eso que muchas veces los manejan como el culo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Han perdido mas de mil tanques, decenas de miles de soldados... Pero no es una guerra seria. Si no avanza es porque no quiere. Si le tocan las narices, pasa de la operación militar especial y entra en modo "guerra seria" e invade el país en un momento.
> 
> Que manera de autoengañarse.



¿Cual ha sido la ultima guerra en la que alguien ha perdido mas de mil tanques?


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las bajas rusas son muchisimo más reducidas de lo que dicen los occidentales. Perdieron carros las primeras semanas en sus correrias por media ucrania, luego mucho menos. De hecho recogieron material en cantidades ingentes, las milicias de las republicas tienen casi todo su material ucraniano.
> 
> Jaja los rusos no han perdido 1000 tanques ni de coña. De todas formas ten en cuenta que muchos de los carros son reparables si te quedas con el terreno y tienes instalaciones/gente adecuada. Los rusos siempre han avanzado sobre los ucranianos, salvo cuando se retiraron, ahí si dejaron material abandonado.
> 
> Los rusos casi no han metido meterial moderno, yo he visto poquisimos T-90, y lo mismo con los BMP-3, incluso BTR-90 no demasiados salvo cuando tomaron Mariupol. Han ido con lo antiguo, salvo alguna unidad puntual. Incluso los aerotransportados no iban con la versión corta del BMP-4 iban con la versión sovietica del BMP-2.



Hombre hay 600 carros que son completamente irrecuperables, en el resto hay de todo, unidades capturadas y recapturadas. Pero los 1012 están documentados

Del los BTR y BMP lo mismo.

Equipos con 40 años en una guerra moderna con la mayor concentración del mundo de misiles portatiles

De los T90M han perdido 2 y se han visto 5, primero porque tienen muy pocos y porque no los pueden mover. A no ser que vayan a dejar todo el país sin defensa, veremos lo que tardan sus aliados en cepillarselo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Cual ha sido la ultima guerra en la que alguien ha perdido mas de mil tanques?



La Guerra de Siria (2011-Actualidad):


----------



## paconan (6 Sep 2022)

Adoctrinamiento para que mas adelante sean activos desechables para usar y morir en nombre de la patria y Putin, sus padres recibirán una compensación económica con la que podrán seguir haciendo mas patriotismo al comprar un lada

“Cuando las lecciones de patriotismo comienzan a introducirse en las escuelas, eso significa que algo anda mal en el Estado. Si a los niños hay que enseñarles a amar a su Patria, eso significa que la Patria no ama a sus hijos” lev shlosberg


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> ¿Cual ha sido la ultima guerra en la que alguien ha perdido mas de mil tanques?



La segunda, cifras de flipar





__





Equipment losses in World War II - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La segunda, cifras de flipar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te tienes que ir tan lejos, en la de Siria se han destruido más de 1000 tanques, y lo mismo en la de Irak/Kuwait de 1991, posiblemente también en la de Irak de 2003.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Hombre hay 600 carros que son completamente irrecuperables, en el resto hay de todo, unidades capturadas y recapturadas. Pero los 1012 están documentados
> 
> Del los BTR y BMP lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Tus números no son creibles, pero cada cual tiene sus opiniones.

Los misiles portatiles hacen daño, pero tienen que acertar incluso en los BMP no siempre que se ve la explosión significar destrución asegurada. En los tanques mucho menos. Y te repito el que se queda con el terreno retira los averiados, que siempre son más que los destruidos sin arreglo.

¿ tienen pocos t-90 ? Hombre para los parametros rusos, 1000 -1500 tanques pueden ser "pocos". Yo lo consideron una masa.


----------



## duncan (6 Sep 2022)

Putinejos con precaución:


----------



## Trovador (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para nada, yo *no soy ningún sectario*. Me está diagnosticando mal ustec.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso es la primera vez que lo escucho, ETA consiguio del IRA armas rusas, de las Brigadas Rojas armas italianas, sabes algo sobre armas cubanas en Euskadi, Tripto ???. @Triptolemo



Lo que diga triptolemo que siempre está colocado no va a cambiar la situación. Yo las he tenido en la mano y no sé que gano mintiendo. Luego se initilizaron y se vendieron a coleccionistas. De color negro, a diferencia de las uzis israelitas escritas en hebreo de color gris.


----------



## moncton (6 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No te tienes que ir tan lejos, en la de Siria se han destruido más de 1000 tanques, y lo mismo en la de Irak/Kuwait de 1991, posiblemente también en la de Irak de 2003.



Y en la del golfo me imagino que Iráq también perdería unos cuantos


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No te tienes que ir tan lejos, en la de Siria se han destruido más de 1000 tanques, y lo mismo en la de Irak/Kuwait de 1991, posiblemente también en la de Irak de 2003.



en la guerra del Yom Kipur, en apenas 1 mes los destrozos fueron brutales









Guerra de Yom Kipur - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Y en la del golfo me imagino que Iráq también perdería unos cuantos



Sí, esa decía (1991): ~3300 tanques iraquíes destruidos. En la de 2003 no lo se, pero puede que también fueran más de 1000.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (6 Sep 2022)

Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un Vietnam con esteroides para Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

La situación de los soldados rusos en la zona de Balakliia, región de Járkov en tres actos. Acto 1. Vivir.



Acto 2. Morir



Acto 3. Sobrevivir


----------



## Trovador (6 Sep 2022)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Como la de Kiev?
> Estoy seguro de que te autoconvencerias de que no es una desbandada sino una retirada tactica despues de haber cumplido los misteriosos objetivos que solo conoce Putin



Esos "misteriosos objetivos que sólo conoce Putin" los tenía aquí muy claros el no sectaréo McNulidad:


_25 Feb 2022_

_Añadir marcador_
_#23.994_
_Esto creo que no se acaba mañana o pasado, va para semanas o meses. *Putin quiere ocupar toda Ucrania.*

Por cierto muy bueno el canal de Telegram Intel slava z. Ponen videos no fake y lo explican en inglés.

Zanx_
_Reportar_


Se ve que Putin ya no habla con él por las noches mientras apoya su cabecita en la almohada.


----------



## skan (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Ha exagerado un poco, pero no va desencaminado.

Rusia no ha utilizado armas nucleares pero ha asesinado a más de 35 millones de personas en sus multiples guerras, genocidios...


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tus números no son creibles, pero cada cual tiene sus opiniones.
> 
> Los misiles portatiles hacen daño, pero tienen que acertar incluso en los BMP no siempre que se ve la explosión significar destrución asegurada. En los tanques mucho menos. Y te repito el que se queda con el terreno retira los averiados, que siempre son más que los destruidos sin arreglo.
> 
> ¿ tienen pocos t-90 ? Hombre para los parametros rusos, 1000 -1500 tanques pueden ser "pocos". Yo lo consideron una masa.



A ver de T-90 en todas sus variantes se han fabricado unos 800 de los cuales según algunas fuentes podían tener unos 400 de activos, otras fuentes no son tan optimistas, porque el presupuesto ruso no da para mas.


----------



## Trovador (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Os cachondeáis de las predicciones proRusas, pero las vuestras....en fin.



Si quieres repasamos las tuyas...campeón    


21 Feb 2022

Añadir marcador
#8.757
_No va a pasar una puta mierda....

Nadie gana con una guerra en esa zona.


En cuanto tenga el este, yo creo que el tito Putin se replegará, e intentará *negociar la paz con la mitad de ucrania conquistada.*_


----------



## paconan (6 Sep 2022)

Vaya pillada, desinformación y manipulación total

Mierda encantadora de los propagandistas: hace una semana, los medios rusos informaron sobre el desembarco y la destrucción de las tropas ucranianas en Energodar. Luego, incluso publicaron imágenes de nuestros combatientes supuestamente asesinados (1 captura de pantalla)







Pero el video completo ha aparecido en línea. Y el thriller de Rashkov se convirtió en una película sobre zombis: a la orden, los "cadáveres" cobraron vida.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

Este militar ruso parece hasta decente:


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

A cuánto estamos para que @McNulty diga que no tiene nada de mérito derrotar a un ejército de mierda como el ruso?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no es que Kherson vaya a caer, es que no se con que lo van a poder sostener,
> 
> Kherson es una cabeza de puente sin puentes, si cae la presa, Kherson ya no importa, es un objetivo secundario dentro del teatro.
> 
> que capacidad de subministro tienen las barcazas? con los civiles por enmedio



No estoy viendo ninguna intención de tomarla al asalto y lo veo bien.
Me da la impresión de que simplemente van a sobrepasarla y caerá sola por falta de logística en el ejército ruso.
Por otra parte muchos de los guerrilleros que operan allí son militares de cuerpos especiales y si la sobrepasan la situación será insostenible para los invasores pues estárán vendidos. Recordemos que los rusos muertos por apuñalamiento son cientos, incluso el propio ejército orco llenó de carteles la ciudad y los mismos patriotas ucranianos colgaban carteles animando a la caza del cerdo.
No doy un céntimo por los orcos.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> La segunda, cifras de flipar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FLI-PAN-TE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Si quieres repasamos las tuyas...campeón
> 
> 
> 21 Feb 2022
> ...



Cierto, en lo de la invasión me equivoqué, pensé que Putin no tendría huevos y me sorprendió para bien.
En lo otro no, los rusos todavía no tienen todo el este en sus manos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Sep 2022)

Los rusos también pierden terreno en karkiv. Están colapsando en los 2 frentes


----------



## El amigo (6 Sep 2022)

Entonces Rusia todavía no ha conquistado Ucrania?


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A cuánto estamos para que @McNulty diga que no tiene nada de mérito derrotar a un ejército de mierda como el ruso?



Primero hay que derrotarlo...estáis vendiendo la piel antes de cazarla. Recordad, la victoria de ucrania solo pasa por echar a los rusos de su país, no en quedarse en las trincheras cagados de miedo y mandando twitts de tanques que a saber si son rusos.


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

Han recibido los ucranianos unos bonitos equipos radar antiartillero Cobra y 5 Gepards SPAAG más


----------



## Trovador (6 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vaya pillada, desinformación y manipulación total
> 
> Mierda encantadora de los propagandistas: hace una semana, los medios rusos informaron sobre el desembarco y la destrucción de las tropas ucranianas en Energodar. Luego, incluso publicaron imágenes de nuestros combatientes supuestamente asesinados (1 captura de pantalla)
> 
> ...



No es una pillada...es una troleada ucra:

_Ayer, los canales de propaganda rusos (en particular, el infame Pozdyankov) publicaron un video que mostraba tropas ucranianas "muertas" en la orilla de un río. Hoy, un canal ucraniano publicó el video completo, que muestra a todos los soldados "muertos" de pie. *Enviaron un video falso a los rusos como broma*.

 _


----------



## At4008 (6 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Vaya pillada, desinformación y manipulación total
> 
> Mierda encantadora de los propagandistas: hace una semana, los medios rusos informaron sobre el desembarco y la destrucción de las tropas ucranianas en Energodar. Luego, incluso publicaron imágenes de nuestros combatientes supuestamente asesinados (1 captura de pantalla)
> 
> ...




Lo que digan los rusos, todo mentira. Siempre mentira.


----------



## volador (6 Sep 2022)

Joder, que fuerte


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Primero hay que derrotarlo...estáis vendiendo la piel antes de cazarla. Recordad, la victoria de ucrania solo pasa por echar a los rusos de su país, no en quedarse en las trincheras cagados de miedo y mandando twitts de tanques que a saber si son rusos.



La victoria de los ucranianos es la derrota de los rusos.

Tenlo presente.


----------



## Aguilucho (6 Sep 2022)

Vaya, vaya, los cobrarublos están empezando a entrar en pánico, en sus grupos de telegram pro-rusos lo que más se repite es "don't panic"   

Un ejemplo, traducido automáticamente:








Sus historias sobre que los orcos rusos estaban repeliendo la contraofensiva se desmorona, y claro su relato de ficción se cae a pedazos...    

Los orcos de la horda solo tienen dos opciones:
1) Quedarse en Ucrania convertidos en estiercol para los girasoles
2) Vuelta a su pocilga rusa, mutilados, sin brazos ni piernas

En el caso 1 sus familiares tendrán un Lada. Aunque no por mucho tiempo, se ve que se están quedando sin piezas, de momento ya no pueden ni fabricar coches con airbags.
En el caso 2, vuelven con un bote de garbanzos como agradecimiento por haber servido a "la madre patria". Pero la silla de rueda ya si eso se la pagan ellos mismos


----------



## Aguilucho (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las bajas rusas son muchisimo más reducidas de lo que dicen los occidentales. Perdieron carros las primeras semanas en sus correrias por media ucrania, luego mucho menos. De hecho recogieron material en cantidades ingentes, las milicias de las republicas tienen casi todo su material ucraniano.
> 
> Jaja los rusos no han perdido 1000 tanques ni de coña. De todas formas ten en cuenta que muchos de los carros son reparables si te quedas con el terreno y tienes instalaciones/gente adecuada. Los rusos siempre han avanzado sobre los ucranianos, salvo cuando se retiraron, ahí si dejaron material abandonado.
> 
> Los rusos casi no han metido meterial moderno, yo he visto poquisimos T-90, y lo mismo con los BMP-3, incluso BTR-90 no demasiados salvo cuando tomaron Mariupol. Han ido con lo antiguo, salvo alguna unidad puntual. Incluso los aerotransportados no iban con la versión corta del BMP-4 iban con la versión sovietica del BMP-2.



Claro, hay fotos y documentación gráfica de cada tanque ruso destruido (te suena la lista de Oryx??) pero nah, será mentira porque patata. Al igual que Bucha, a pesar de las toneladas de pruebas, los cadaveres de los civiles asesinados y violados seguro que son muñecos de goma.
Es mejor creer al Kremlin, que da números simplemente imposibles (según ellos ya ha destruido 4 veces la aviación ucraniana) y a pesar de que no ha dicho ni una sola cosa cierta en esta invasión (empezando por "solo estamos de maniobras, no vamos a invadir a nadie", te suena??).
Claro, después de contarte 300 mentiras, la 301 no te la crees. Que raro, eh?

Los rusos no han metido material moderno PORQUE NO TIENEN. Porque dicen que tienen 1000 tanques T90 y tendrán 10, el dinero de los otros 900 se ha desviado y se ha convertido en un megayate de algún oligarca. Es lo que hacen siempre: mentir, mentir y mentir.
Al igual que desde hace un mes los rusos son incapaces de avanzar, porque ya no tienen capacidad, ni munición, ni nada. Han quemado en 6 meses toda la chatarra fabricada en 50 años (que arrancaba, seguro que sigue habiendo miles de tanques oxidados en los depósitos que no se pueden aprovechar).
Pero en el foro los cobrarublos se inventan historias sobre que los rusos no tienen bajas, ni pierden tanques, y los ucranianos han perdido cientos de millones de soldados y demás. 
Bueno, a ver, una parte de verdad tienen. Tan solo tienes que cambiar la palabra "ruso" por "ucraniano" y viceversa, y sus relatos sí pasan a ser más realistas  me imagino que deben tener una tara mental que les hace girar las palabras, pobrecicos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

quevedo en estado puro 



FernandoIII dijo:


> Esta claro que LA HORDA está al borde del colapso y tienen que poner todas sus bazas en desestabilizar Europa en el invierno y que la quinta columna de niñosrrata les salve el culo de su colapso económico (LA HORDA no tiene tecnología para hacer prospecciones en Siberia y en el caucaso ya andan pelados de recursos).
> Desde que empezó la guerra, LA HORDA ha reducido las importaciones en 3/4 incluso las que vienen de CHINA, y todo lo que importaba LA HORDA eran bienes avanzados como semiconductores, maquinaria, resinas, medicina o tecnología que la turcomongolada es incapaz de reemplazar porque son una panda de subnormales drogadictos beodos pedrastras con el cerebro frito por los opiaceos y el síndrome alcohólico fetal con el que nacieron.
> Si a eso le sumas que LA HORDA ya ha quemado 1/3 de sus reservas con los ingresos energéticos (las reservas que pueden acceder porque el resto están confiscadas en EEUU y la UE), el hostión que se van a dar va a ser apoteósico si cortan sus exportaciones de gas a Europa. En la primavera los mongoles estarán en retirada en Ucrania, sin reservas de moneda extranjera, con la economía inoperativa y sin ninguna baza para negociar. El hostión de la puta HORDA va a ser glorioso y la niñorratada ya no sabe ni como ocultarlo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

siguiendo el patrón, Rusia no tiene armas termonucleares y los que podian fabricarlas o estan muertos, con sindrome de korsakof o emigrados



XicoRaro dijo:


> Jajajajajaja!
> Vaya orcada!
> Jajajajajajajaja!
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2022)

el pack viene con un vale descuento para audifonos GAES



Kalikatres dijo:


> Qué bestias: Soldados ucranianos disparando desde dentro de una vivienda supongo valdría la pena el objetivo.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Arestovych: "Usamos una nueva táctica en la ciudad que capturamos hoy [no la nombra porque no fue anunciada por el GS]. Los rusos no pudieron reaccionar y corrieron".


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

DON'T PANIC !!!

Los canales tg rusos informan que Balakliya está rodeada por fuerzas ucranianas. Muchas publicaciones fatales en Telegram esta noche.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

acabo de escucharle a Got mitt uns del yt decir que hay una division de 10k borrachos que esta siendo llevada a jerson hajajajaja
no pueden ser tan tontos, es el sitio perfecto para destruir la horda, con pesima logista e inmejorable logistica en el caso de ucrania


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Eso con pinzas pero parece que tb se ha abierto otra contraofensiva por Lugansk

Si bien no tengo detalles, e incluso si los tuviera no los compartiría, Ucrania también está contraatacando el oblast de Lugansk.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Después uno ve este y otros videos sobre la ofensiva en la zona, con helicópteros realizando operaciones heliportadas, la artillería tranquilamente haciendo fuego
en mitad de los campos y uno se pregunta:
Donde cojones está ese apoyo aéreo apabullante?


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Curiosamente, las agencias de noticias rusas informan que las unidades Spetsnaz de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han sido rodeadas en Balakliya por combatientes ucranianos y que mañana, las tropas ucranianas ingresarán a la ciudad.

aunque en los comentarios dicen que pueden ser unidades SOBR


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Hay un cambio notable en la retórica en ciertos canales rusos recientemente: mientras los grandes propagandistas continúan con proclamas victoriosas, los más pequeños parecen más desesperados, como este personaje que actualmente lucha, diciendo que la situación en Kherson se está volviendo catastrófica.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Sep 2022)

Ucrania revela cómo derribó un avión ruso sin disparar un misil


Un comandante del ejército ucraniano ha declarado que su unidad logró derribar un avión ruso sin disparar un misil, según el medio ArmyINFORM.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Charles B. (7 Sep 2022)

La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No es una pillada...es una troleada ucra:
> 
> _Ayer, los canales de propaganda rusos (en particular, el infame Pozdyankov) publicaron un video que mostraba tropas ucranianas "muertas" en la orilla de un río. Hoy, un canal ucraniano publicó el video completo, que muestra a todos los soldados "muertos" de pie. *Enviaron un video falso a los rusos como broma*.
> 
> _



Joder, y los panchis de zimbabwezuela tan felices con el video hace 2 dias...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.



Otro troll cansino Pancho


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Sep 2022)

Prensa rusa.









Киев пошел в наступление на Харьковщине


Военкор «КП» Александр Коц о том, чем грозит новая военная операция Киева




www.kp.ru





*Kyiv pasó a la ofensiva en la región de Kharkiv*

El corresponsal militar "KP" Alexander Kots sobre lo que amenaza la nueva operación militar en Kyiv

La televisión de Kherson me preguntó hoy: “¿Por qué Kyiv eligió la dirección sur para la ofensiva? ¿Cuál es su interés en la región de Kherson y en Zaporozhye?

Y es cierto, es difícil pisar allí a través de la estepa abierta, corriendo de una estrecha plantación forestal a otra. Estás allí, de un vistazo bajo las lentes que todo lo ven de los drones. Señalame - No quiero. Y la artillería rusa apuntaba, triturando la mano de obra con tierra y hierro. Bueno, es puro suicidio. O incitación al suicidio.

Y respondo a los periodistas amigos: no estoy seguro de que Ucrania haya elegido esta dirección particular de la contraofensiva. Además, incluso asumo que fue un sacrificio sangriento por parte de Kyiv. *Para distraerse del golpe principal, que van a infligir en otro lugar ... Por ejemplo, en la región de Kharkov. Con un intento de aislar a nuestro grupo Izyum de la frontera rusa*. Y allí, ya ves, y encajado en el territorio de la LPR.

Yo, en general, hablé sobre esto desde el primer anuncio de la ofensiva de Kherson. Bueno, las próximas operaciones no se anuncian así. Se preparan en secreto, trayendo equipos por la noche, sacando municiones, aumentando la mano de obra. Y aquí, como espectáculo, mira, vamos al ataque ahora. ¡Temblar!

Sabemos cómo fueron al ataque allí: las pérdidas en equipos son de decenas, en mano de obra, de miles. Los éxitos tácticos en un área separada son tan simbólicos que los médicos ucranianos de los hospitales de primera línea que operan a los heridos las 24 horas preguntan: ¿valió la pena?

Mientras tanto, desde la región de Kharkiv, los residentes locales han estado recibiendo información durante todo este tiempo de que Kyiv está construyendo su agrupación allí. Por la noche tira allí tanques y artillería, traslada terbatones y fuerzas de operaciones especiales, intensifica los bombardeos... Y el martes empezó.

El enemigo atacó el pueblo de Verbovka, que en realidad linda con Balakleya. En* el caso de la captura de esta ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se dirigen a las principales líneas de suministro de nuestro grupo Izyum, que se verá obligado a transferir reservas aquí desde la dirección eslava*. Y esto, en los escenarios menos exitosos, amenaza el medio ambiente.

En Balakliya, por cierto, también se encuentran los mayores arsenales de armas de artillería. Si queda algo de ellos. El autor de estas líneas estuvo en este almacén a fines de abril. En ese momento, nuestro ejército estaba muy activo en sacar municiones de allí para usarlas contra las posiciones enemigas.

Sin embargo, *como en la dirección de Kherson, hasta ahora el enemigo no ha demostrado un éxito serio*. Los combates comenzaron en Verbovka y las tropas ucranianas no pudieron avanzar más. Al mismo tiempo, el mando ruso llevó reservas a Balakleya, derribó la artillería sobre las tropas que avanzaban y saqueó el puesto de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Chuguev, desde donde se comandaba la operación.

En este momento, continúa la lucha en Verbovka, pero *no hay amenaza de cerco del grupo Izyum.* Al mismo tiempo, según informes no confirmados, *nuestras tropas lograron avanzar al norte de Járkov.* Kyiv, aparentemente, tuvo que debilitar este flanco para arrojar reservas a la aventura de Izyum.

Mientras tanto, la administración militar-civil de la región de Kharkiv no considera que el ataque al suburbio de Balakliya sea una ofensiva.

- En varios canales y canales pro-ucranianos con un historial no muy honesto de mantener una página, puede leer noticias sobre una supuesta ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. ¡Pero no lo es! Se induce deliberadamente el pánico en los canales de Telegram, se publican noticias poco fiables y francamente falsas. No confíes en esta información, - aconsejó Tass en la CAA.


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.



Pobretón, a llorar más.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Jarkov se dice Jarkov. Kiev en vez de Kyiv. Jersón y no kherson.


----------



## FernandoIII (7 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.



Cada día los trolls panchitos del GRENLIN venís con gilipolleces más absurdas. Como os están dando por culo los ucranianos, es glorioso lo que está haciendo esa valiente nación EUROPEA frente a la escoria turcomongola drogadicta borracha y pedrastra de LA HORDA


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Están enculando a la horda sin miramientos.
Slava Ukraine !


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)

Viendo como se estan desarrollando los acontecimientos, especialmente en el día de ayer, uno ve como jugadas maestras 2 hechos:

El artículo de CNN de hace escasos días en el que se hablaba de la ofensiva "capada" por falta de medios. 
El raid que hicieron algunos SOF en la zona de Izium cruzando el río, haciendose una foto en un pueblo de la otra orilla y volviendo. 
Creo que no hace falta ser muy listo para entender que se pretendía con sendos mensajes.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

+460, creo que tenemos record!


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso con pinzas pero parece que tb se ha abierto otra contraofensiva por Lugansk
> 
> Si bien no tengo detalles, e incluso si los tuviera no los compartiría, Ucrania también está contraatacando el oblast de Lugansk.



pues igual es cierto

si lo de jerson al final ha sido que han subido un pistón el acoso al frente (para debilitar más rápido sus reservas) y se ha venido abajo y se han visto "obligados" a avanzar
y que eso ha hecho que se retiren tropas del este y del norte, con lo que en jarkov quedaban 3 y el del tambor
han pensado, che, acosa más, que esto se cae

y eso es lo que vemos, identifican puntos débiles, les tiran 4 obuses, mandan 70 tíos y un par de tanques y si cae, pues tira millas hasta que encuentres resistencia y paras a evaluar


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.



Otro muerto de hambre pal ignore

Haber estudiao


----------



## César Borgia (7 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Buen resumen para entender en cinco minutos que pasa con el gas



Se está viendo lo que se comenta en estos tuits ,la invasión ha fracasado (ni han invadido lo esperado ni pueden mantener lo invadido ) y ya no pueden presionar con esto, ahora pasan a la segunda fase que es acojonar a los europeos con lo del gas para crear Tensión como diría Zapatero ( misma escuela ) y que los políticos europeos se plieguen a las demandas rusas para no tener el patio crispado.
Aquí unos cuantos ejemplos de como han soltado los rusos su granja de payoponis , que luego los fanboys imitan, para acojonar al personal con el gas :








__





Ahora SÍ. PUTIN se saca el POLLÓN y lo pone encima de la mesa: "Putin corta el gas de forma indefinida hasta que no se suspendan las sanciones"


Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Putin corta el gas de forma indefinida hasta que no se suspendan las sanciones "Venga, jos de puta. A calentaros con sostenibilidad, inclusividad, resiliencia y proactividad, que los HIMARS no se pagan solos."




www.burbuja.info









__





Gazprom lanza un video musical dirigido a la UE: "Y el invierno será largo"


roto2




www.burbuja.info









__





Gazprom suspende indefinidamente el tráfico de gas a través del Nord Stream 1


https://actualidad-rt.com/actualidad/440446-gazprom-suspender-indefinidamente-trafico-gas-nord-stream




www.burbuja.info









__





Noticia: - Rusia corta el gas indefinidamente desde hoy. Recordad este día amigos


Eso sí, que dice el G7 que quiere comprar gas petróleo, al precio que ellos quieran. Pues Rusia se marca un: "O follamos todos, o la puta al río". Ale, sin gas. Rusia corta hasta nuevo aviso el suministro de gas a través del Nord Stream




www.burbuja.info









__





RUSIA CORTA EL GAS, NO SE REABRIRÁ EL NORDSTREAM, REUTERS


-. Úrsula, quien manda en Nego-ciudad? -. El maestro Putin -. Mas alto, que no te he oído... Ahora falta la escena de la ruleta por lo de "Rompe un trato, afronta tu suerte" https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/russia-scraps-gas-pipeline-reopening-stoking-european-fears-2022-09-02/




www.burbuja.info





Como dice en el tuit primero , los rusos ahora se la juegan a la crispación con lo del gas, siendo ellos los que más pierden, la mayor parte de su PIB depende de ello, pero a Putin que un ruso pase hambre es lo de menos si con ello acojona a un europeo y así presiona a los políticos.

Me parece que han calculado mal, si se ha tragado con la pandemia y todas las medidas que se han tomado, la supuesta subida del gas no va a causar las "tensiones" que esperan en el Kremlim y se van a quedar sin armas para presionar, ........aunque siempre les quedara la amenaza nuclear .


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

este hilo jroña que jroña hasta la victoria final o algo


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> este hilo jroña que jroña hasta la victoria final o algo



Es finta tras finta hasta la derrota final.
De nada.


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



ghawar, no te esfuerces Ucrania de EEUU tiene la guerra perdida, si no bombardeáis Moscú es imposible que tengáis victoria.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La ofensiva rusa está tan atascada que mi gobierno chinoespañol me cobra la luz un 30% más cara. Para mí eso es ganar una guerra. Asumid que Rusia se ha defendido y tiene derecho a reconquistar lo que es suyo y sigamos viviendo felices con nuestros salarios esclavistas, panda de ROJAS.



que poco te quejaste cuando en tiempos de filomena teníamos ya inflación y la luz subia. Ale al ignore por podemita- comunista ignorante


----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)

Por Izium tambien fuman por lo visto


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> ghawar, no te esfuerces Ucrania de EEUU tiene la guerra perdida, si no bombardeáis Moscú es imposible que tengáis victoria.



Hombre, a lo que yo hago tampoco le llamaría esfuerzo. Lo que se están esforzando, y con todas sus ganas, son los Ucranianos con tal de echar al enano invasor y su ejercito de roba lavadoras. 

Hace 6 meses que Putín iba a ganar la guerra, y aquí estamos, viendo como los rusos no ganan un palmo de terreno de hace 3 meses e incluso empiezan a perderlo, pero si, los ukras no van a ganar la guerra, lo hará Rusia cuando saque sus Terminators y sus maquinas de crear maremotos pero mientras le pide ayuda a los norcoreanos e iranies


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Normalmente los su25 no se meten tanto en las líneas enemigas.
Lo que significa que los han avanzado bastante por ahí, estaban rebasadas las posiciones.


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues igual es cierto
> 
> si lo de jerson al final ha sido que han subido un pistón el acoso al frente (para debilitar más rápido sus reservas) y se ha venido abajo y se han visto "obligados" a avanzar
> y que eso ha hecho que se retiren tropas del este y del norte, con lo que en jarkov quedaban 3 y el del tambor
> ...



Tactica OTAN, basada en la Blitzkrieg alemana

Las unidades en combate tienen autonomia, se les dan una serie de objetivos generales y unos plazos y los comandantes en el frente toman las decisiones en el momento para cumplirlas

Si ven que hay debilidad y pueden seguir avanzando lo hacen, si se encuentran con resistencia se retiran o rodean, si rompen el frente y crean una cabeza de puente no se paran a pedir confirmacion desde la retaguardia

En cambio los rusos tienen que llevar el plan de batalla al milimetro y en cuanto se encuentran en una situacion no contemplada se paran porque no saben que hacer


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Hombre, a lo que yo hago tampoco le llamaría esfuerzo. Lo que se están esforzando, y con todas sus ganas, son los Ucranianos con tal de echar al enano invasor y su ejercito de roba lavadoras.
> 
> Hace 6 meses que Putín iba a ganar la guerra, y aquí estamos, viendo como los rusos no ganan un palmo de terreno de hace 3 meses e incluso empiezan a perderlo, pero si, los ukras no van a ganar la guerra, lo hará Rusia cuando saque sus Terminators y sus maquinas de crear maremotos pero mientras le pide ayuda a los norcoreanos e iranies



YA ves, Iran y Corea del Norte

Otros dos paises bajo sanciones internacionales y con restricciones a la compra de tecnologia, esos son los "aliados"

Que paso con China? no iban a ponerse de lado de los rusos?


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Hombre, a lo que yo hago tampoco le llamaría esfuerzo. Lo que se están esforzando, y con todas sus ganas, son los Ucranianos con tal de echar al enano invasor y su ejercito de roba lavadoras.
> 
> Hace 6 meses que Putín iba a ganar la guerra, y aquí estamos, viendo como los rusos no ganan un palmo de terreno de hace 3 meses e incluso empiezan a perderlo, pero si, los ukras no van a ganar la guerra, lo hará Rusia cuando saque sus Terminators y sus maquinas de crear maremotos pero mientras le pide ayuda a los norcoreanos e iranies



Te vas por los cerros de Ubeda ¿por qué EEUU no bombardea Moscú como hizo con Bagdad?  esta bien clara la pregunta ¿por qué Zelensky no captura a Putin para ejecutarlo? que coño está haciendo los cobardes la CIA? manda a la Pelosi a Siberia para que los rusos la dejen preñada y repoblar la zona


----------



## Ricardiano (7 Sep 2022)

Fintas infinitas. 

Una capacidad de autoengaño infinita. 

Ahora resulta que la estrategia es "dejarse ganar"



Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te vas por los cerros de Ubeda ¿por qué EEUU no bombardea Moscú como hizo con Bagdad?  esta bien clara la pregunta ¿por qué Zelensky no captura a Putin para ejecutarlo? que coño está haciendo los cobardes la CIA? manda a la Pelosi a Siberia para que los rusos la dejen preñada y repoblar la zona



Estas de psiquiátrico, paso, no quiero ensuciar el hilo, para decir gilipolleces esta el principal.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 Sep 2022)

Cada vez se entiende mejor que pasaba realmente cuando Putin abroncó en público a su jefe de Inteligencia Sergei Naryshkin.

Sergei no lo veía nada claro.


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Fintas infinitas.
> 
> Una capacidad de autoengaño infinita.
> 
> Ahora resulta que la estrategia es "dejarse ganar"



Que disparate de post. Es increible la imaginación que tiene esta gente para no ver lo simple que es la realidad que no les gusta.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Fintas infinitas.
> 
> Una capacidad de autoengaño infinita.
> 
> Ahora resulta que la estrategia es "dejarse ganar"



Yo me quedo con la opcion 1 jojo


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Como ha cambiado los posts de los Pro Rusos, ahora ya no hablan de como Rusia va ganar la guerra por las armas, ahora los pro rusos han enfocado sus esperanzas sobre los aliados de Ucrania y como estos van a obligar Ucrania a rendirse a Rusia, la capacidad de auto engaño de los Pro Rusos es ilimitado.

los aliados importantes de Ucrania no son el EU los aliados fundamentales de Ucrania son el USA, UK, Canadá y Polonia, Ucrania puede fácilmente hacer frente a Rusia con solo la ayuda de USA y UK… Precisamente el UK y USA han designado a Rusisa como amenaza a su seguridad y no van a flaquear ayudando a Ucrania.. por mi parte tampoco veo al EU flaquear su ayuda a Ucrania mientras hay guerra en Ucrania, donde si habrá diferencias es cuando Rusisa se retira de Ucrania, entonces Alemania y Francia esteren ansiosos de levantar los sanciones pero el UK y USA se opondrá porque para el USA y UK Rusia es un estado Gánster y no hay que tener tratos con ellos hasta que no se reforman.


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Estas de psiquiátrico, paso, no quiero ensuciar el hilo, para decir gilipolleces esta el principal.



los otaneros sois unos putos maricones cuando se habla de follar y repoblar Rusia.
Grande Putin, el presidente que mejor sabe follar a una mujer, no como los maricones de Zelensky y Biden, a uno les gusta los culos y al otro los niños, vaya par de sinvergüenzas. Ghawar, echale cojones, coge a tu novia, metele un polvazo y déjala preñada, no te vuelvas maricón poniéndote la vacuna del mono, estos mandatarios de la OTAN de EEUU son unos HDLGP. Ghawar, no te rajes, por lo menos pásate al bando de Putin para seguir siendo un hombre con un par de cojones y que tu novia se sienta protegida, eso de ser otanero y maricón no es buena idea, a la larga te arrepentirás de no ser padre con tus propios espermas.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Tactica OTAN, basada en la Blitzkrieg alemana
> 
> Las unidades en combate tienen autonomia, se les dan una serie de objetivos generales y unos plazos y los comandantes en el frente toman las decisiones en el momento para cumplirlas
> 
> ...



Yo no veo ninguna táctica alemana eso de tirar muchos pequeños golpes simultáneos es una táctica iraní se llama guerra mosaico (En realidad quien le puso ese nombre fue un Panchito en USA creo no me acuerdo bien) consiste en dividir tus fuerzas en muchas pequeñas unidades creando un gran mosaico donde todos los fragmentos juntos logran un empuje operacional 

La uso por primera vez Hezbollah en 2006 y con mucho mas éxito los Houthies en Yemen desde el 2014, lo de Yemen fue muy interesante el como una fuerza que en teoría esta sin ninguna posibilidad contra una fuerza muy superior puede formar un mosaico de muchos pequeños equipos tácticos logrando un empate táctico, la siguiente etapa es el desgaste en el marco de una estrategia de corrosión, ganando a largo plazo por desgaste del enemigo logrando un colapso en su estructura.

La guerra mosaico se basa mucho en los Drones es por eso que Iran tiene una fuerza aérea de mierda pero le da tanta importancia a los drones, los drones te dan un dominio completo de la batalla a lo Starcraft 

La Blitzkrieg la trataron los rusos al inicio de la invasión y es requerido 3 escalones lo cual Putin no tenia, el primer escalón es el de ruptura, el segundo escalón es el de supresión de resistencia, el tercer escalón es de asegurar el terreno, Putin en Kiev solo lanzo un escalón sin los otros 2 quedando la logística expuesta. 

Los Ucranianos usan también elementos de la operación profunda en combinación con la guerra mosaico, los Ucranianos han atacado continuamente la logística en profundidad a los rusos por semanas 

Los rusos se basan en barrer todo, arrasar con todo imponerse por pura fuerza bruta pero eso a largo plazo les ha creado un desgaste, los rusos han mejorado en lo que respecta a drones y precisión pero siguen estando en inferioridad con los Ucranianos en esta materia, los rusos barren zonas una y otra vez con artillería y luego lanzar asaltos blindados repitiendo las veces que sea necesario sin escatimar en lo mas mínimo en la perdidas son la propia horda, un método poco atractivo pero efectivo ya que superan mucho a los Ucranianos en lo que respecta a tanques, blindados artillería, USA obviamente los despedazaría en pocos días.... Sin embargo a medida que los orcos se desgastan cada vez mas, la brecha entre lo que son tanques / Blindados / Municiones / Artillería se va reduciendo, a estas alturas del conflicto USA mas que las armas solo debe conseguir las municiones suficientes 

Los orcos tenían una superioridad de artillería como 40 a 1, en estos momentos se a reducido como 10 a 1, si logran un 5 a 1 los Ucranianos pueden tomar la iniciativa general ya que los Ucranianos sus ataques son mucho mas precisos

Lo que si no se debe permitir es que los orcos =

1) Logren mantener el des balance de municiones
2) Logren reponer sus perdidas de tanques y blindados


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Fintas infinitas.
> 
> Una capacidad de autoengaño infinita.
> 
> Ahora resulta que la estrategia es "dejarse ganar"



Menuda paja mental

Primero se inventa tres posibilidades sacandolas del culo

Despues descarta las que no le gustan porque se niega a creerlas aunque son la explicacion mas sencilla, pero como es un hooligan converso tiene que hacer una pirueta mental de ajedrez en 3D y planes supercomplejos que se estan ejecutando con una precision absoluta pero que nosotros somos muy estupidos para comprender

Asi es como empiezan las teorias de la conspiracion, como la realidad es muy jodida y las leyes de la termodinamica muy tozudas, cada vez que sus teorias se prueban como erroneas, en lugar de reconsiderarlas, niegan la mayor y se pierden en ensoñaciones

Porque pretender que rusia ha decidido sacrificar 50.000 soldados, la mayor parte de sus fuerzas mecanizadas, sufrir sanciones economicas que los van a mandar al S XIX, convertirse en parias mundiales, meterse en una guerra que le esta costando 500 millones de dolares al dia y todo para 6 meses mas tarde ponerse a "negociar" desde una posicion mas debil de la que podrian ejercer es un argumento estupido

En las negociaciones se va con todo, el mas fuerte impone condiciones al mas debil y si se decide ir a la guerra lo que interesa es alcanzar los objetivos cuanto antes con el menor numero de bajas y coste economico


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Rusia admite que no puede restaurar los 'enjambres de tanques' de sus reservas de guerra


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Menuda paja mental
> 
> Primero se inventa tres posibilidades sacandolas del culo
> 
> ...



¿Quien dijo aquello de nunca te levantes de una mesa de negociación si a la vuelta vas a estar más débil?


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia admite que no puede restaurar los 'enjambres de tanques' de sus reservas de guerra



Si esos tanques existen (que habria que verlo) seran cascarones vacios que se aguantan en pie por la capa de oxido


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

Los Ucranianos han hecho una ofensiva paco relampago al Sur Este de Kharkov y están avanzando

*Confirmación visual los Ucranianos han entrado a Balakliya *










Avance rápido notable al este de Kharkov la disolución del eje orco de Izyum es posible
*







Los Ucranianos lanzan nueva micro ofensiva paco EDICION ACTUALIZACION FUE SUPER EPICA DE LA HOSTIA OPERACION PACOGRATION


Lo que parecía una ofensiva paco local para tomar 4 casas y una cabra termino siendo una OPERACION PACOGRATION menuda putiza se llevo la horda Con la horda tratando desesperadamente de tapar cualquier brecha en Kherson los Ucranianos tienen mas libertad para seguir ejecutando sus usuales pero...




www.burbuja.info




*

Lo de Kherson puede ser una "Finta" el objetivo pudiera ser Izyum

Este avance al Sur este de Kharkov en 24 horas ya supera el paso "Lento pero seguro" de los Orcos en el Dombass en los últimos 3 meses @McNulty ..............


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> los otaneros sois unos putos maricones cuando se habla de follar y repoblar Rusia.
> Grande Putin, el presidente que mejor sabe follar a una mujer, no como los maricones de Zelensky y Biden, a uno les gusta los culos y al otro los niños, vaya par de sinvergüenzas. Ghawar, echale cojones, coge a tu novia, metele un polvazo y déjala preñada, no te vuelvas maricón poniéndote la vacuna del mono, estos mandatarios de la OTAN de EEUU son unos HDLGP. Ghawar, no te rajes, por lo menos pásate al bando de Putin para seguir siendo un hombre con un par de cojones y que tu novia se sienta protegida, eso de ser otanero y maricón no es buena idea, a la larga te arrepentirás de no ser padre con tus propios espermas.



Otra vez hablando de maricones,,,,,, sale del armario de una vez, tu salud mental te lo agradecerá, como los foreros de Burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Hasta Girkin esta entrando en modo panico

Semionovka también? ...ansioso


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Menuda paja mental
> 
> Primero se inventa tres posibilidades sacandolas del culo
> 
> ...



A los ucranianos no les interesa negociación alguna, tienen al lobo atrapado en su Wolfangel, y menos cuando este impone condiciones.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Yago que decía que no pueden ni con una flipando.

Como es la cosa, un tio que básicamente no se entera de nada y que no acierta ni media, pero que ha leido mucho y habla bien, siendo entrevistado en TV. Y así todos los 'expertos' de todas las cosas.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Rusia admite que no puede restaurar los 'enjambres de tanques' de sus reservas de guerra



No se podía de saber no que va.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Los prorusos en estado de negación


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Upeando que es gerundio!
El puñao que es el ejército ucraniano sigue molestando al segundo ejército más potente del mundo:
—desde el móvil—

Ukrainian artillery and missile troops conducted strikes at 7 command points and 13 gatherings of Russian forces, hits at radars and communication stations, bridges and pontoons, 3 ammunition depots and fuel depots, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report.


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Los prorusos en estado de negación


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Los canales prorrusos de Telegram dicen que “no hay buenas noticias que esperar hoy”. Pero aún así, no hay razón para entrar en pánico, ¿verdad?


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A los ucranianos no les interesa negociación alguna, tienen al lobo atrapado en su Wolfangel, y menos cuando este impone condiciones.



Los ucranianos saben que negociar con los rusos es como darle otra oportunidad a un familiar yonki y ludopata, todo lo que diga, todas las promesas, los acuerdos, los propositos de emnienda... no valen para nada. Cuando esta con el mono y sin un duro dira que si a todo pero en cuanto pueda te volvera a joder

Los ucranianos han estado desde el 2004 siendo empujados por rusia, cada vez un poco mas, primero intentando desestabilizar su gobierno, despues lo tipico de apoyo a grupos separatistas y terroristas, luego invasion de crimea, luego Donbas y Lugansk

Y ahora han dicho que hasta aqui y no mas, les costara sangre y lagrimas y un pais jodido, pero saben que si paran ahora jamas volveran a tener otra oportunidad y acabaran como Chechenia

Aqui muchos se reian del Zelenski cuando decidio pelear y se echaban las manos a la cabeza cuando decian que sus planes eran recuperar toda ucrania

Pasados 6 meses ya no se rien tanto


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Yago que decía que no pueden ni con una flipando.
> 
> Como es la cosa, un tio que básicamente no se entera de nada y que no acierta ni media, pero que ha leido mucho y habla bien, siendo entrevistado en TV. Y así todos los 'expertos' de todas las cosas.



¿Que rango militar tiene Yago? No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Si esos tanques existen (que habria que verlo) seran cascarones vacios que se aguantan en pie por la capa de oxido



Las cifras de tanques rusas incluyen sus enormes existencias 'en almacenamiento'

Pero esto no es almacenamiento.



Las condiciones de estos equipos parece claro que no son las adecuadas. 

La Usaf guarda sus aviones en su 'cementerio' con la misma lógica. Pero con prácticas diferentes. Están en Arizona con clima extremadamente seco, todos son lavados, vaciados sus depósitos y bañados con lubricante... Y solo sirven para piezas.

La unica forma de almacenar estas máquinas para reutilización es limpios y en hangares con temperatura y humedad controlada y periódica inspección. Eso es tenerlos en reserva de almacenamiento. 

Lo otro es un desguace.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Van a por Kupyansk. Van a por todas. Reporte RUs Tlgrm UKR en Semenivka y avance dirección Shevchenkove. Van a cortar todo el el Grupo Izyum.

Estamos asistiendo durante las últimas 30 horas al desmoronamiento de todo el Frente RUs W riv Oskil. Never forget: There is no Panic.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Ghanima abandonada por z-nazi en el área de Balakliya mientras huía


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

Los orcos han sido expulsados de 5+ localidades al Sur Este de Kharkov


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Esto suena a criticas internas en Rusia

Vladimir Putin llama al fortalecimiento de la soberanía de Rusia la principal adquisición de la Guerra de Ucrania Dado que las ganancias territoriales han sido decepcionantes y son vulnerables a la contraofensiva de Ucrania, es probable que este mensaje se intensifique.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Parece que el ejército ruso se derrumbó el el oeste de izium. Ucrania ha conquistado 4 localidades.Si izium queda cortada o rodeada las fuerzas rusas en el donbass pueden colapsar ya que todos sus suministros llegan desde izium. El ejército ucraniano ha avanzado más en 24 horas que rusia en el donbass en 2 meses . El ejercito ucraniano sigue avanzando en los frentes de jerson y karkiv- izium.


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Otra vez hablando de maricones,,,,,, sale del armario de una vez, tu salud mental te lo agradecerá, como los foreros de Burbuja.info



Pat, tu también eres maricon? si tu novia se siente abandonada, préstamela un fin de semana, verás que contenta te la devuelvo.  
Que represión más brutal recibís los otaneros con el sexo de una mujer. Pat, deja ya de comer pollas yanquis. Ahora entiendo porque los yanquis y soldados españoles salieron por piernas de Afganistan, si el 90% son maricones.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Sep 2022)

Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (7 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.



La crónica del partido se cuenta cuando acaba.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

Antes ya había puesto una imagen, pero ahora hay video. Ha sido cerca del aeroupuerto.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



ese tipo es un neurótico idiota


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (7 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Que rango militar tiene Yago? No hay más preguntas señoría.



Bueno a decir verdad los que tenían rango militar por estos lares decían cosas incluso más estúpidas. Como el Baños o el general aquel que invitaban en TVE. El que decía que no había que darles armas a los ukr porque eso simplemente causaría más muertos (ucranianos) en una guerra que los rusos ya habían ganado...

Al final, lo más importante en estos temas, como en la economía, es tener sentido crítico. Entender que la información no es nunca completa y siempre es sesgada, entender que la propaganda campa a sus anchas, y que es más fácil tener un visión global de un asunto como este que una visión micro. Precisamente por la falta de información fiable. 

No hace falta tener experiencia militar, ni rango, para entender que UKR iba a lanzar un ofensiva en algún momento. No se le estaban entregando armas solo para defenderse. Y para eso no es necesario conocer las características técnicas de cada arma que entrega occidente. 

La guerra hoy en día tiene mucho más que ver con la economía y la logística que con cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> +460, creo que tenemos record!




Dicho por el anciano decrépito del Kremlin hace unos minutos...

*Putin dice que Rusia “no ha perdido nada” por invadir Ucrania*

Festival del humor + Fase 1 (negación) del proceso de duelo.

LOL.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

El you ruber Niño rata pro ruso Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares , decía que Ucrania no tenía capacidad para hacer una ofensiva de maniobras en jerson . Miente Yago Rodríguez se rió de los himars y su importancia en la guerra decía que servían para muy poco y no cambiarían el signo de la guerra . Pues gracias a los himars los rusos están colapsando en todos los frentes debido al bombardeo sistemático de sus almacenes y centros logísticos. También dijo que rusia conquistaría Ucrania en 2 días . Miente . Es un niño rata pendejo. No tiene credibilidad. El you ruber bueno es gmitu mucho mas serio en sus análisis. Yago Rodríguez habla bien y es entretenido pero no tiene credibilidad. Yo lo veo pero sin tomarlo en serio


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Hemos estado desde abril con mapas de avances rusos medidos en cientos de metros al día o la semana. UN mes largo en Pisky o Kodema midiendo los avances RUs en casas y postes de luz. Y ahora UKR realiza una penetración de 25kms en 30 horas. Y Kherson como fruta madura.


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Niño rata pro ruso Yago Rodríguez decía que Ucrania no tenía capacidad para hacer una ofensiva de maniobras en jerson . Lo que no sabe es el ejército ucraniano mezcla la guerra mosaica de hezbolah y hothies pequeños grupos con armas anti tanques y drones que con pequeños ataques corresen la fuerza superior del enemigo y la guerra de maniobras más típica y clásica. Yago Rodríguez se rió de los himars y su importancia en la guerra . Pues gracias a los himars los rusos están colapsando en todos los frentes debido al bombardeo sistemático de sus almacenes y centros logísticos. . Niño rata yago decia que rusia conquistaría Ucrania en 2 días . Es un niño rata pendejo. No tiene credibilidad. El you ruber bueno es gmitu mucho mas serio en sus análisis



El mismo Yago Rodriguez que ha escrito un tratado enciclopedico sobre la teoria de la guerra moderna que es lectura obligatoria en todas las academias militares de la OTAN?

Ese Yago Rodriguez o otro?


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

El saqueo (en/desde Rusia) cuando el régimen de Putin se derrumbe será extremo y brutal.

ThevWest necesita bloquear/sancionar de inmediato a las familias de todos en el círculo extendido de Putin.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Las cuentas de telegram rusas estan en shock tras las ofensivas exitosas ucranianas en izium y jerson .

Nunca las había visto tan derrotistas y con baja moral


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

las fuerzas capturaron algunos soldados, incluido un teniente coronel


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ghawar cagón sal del armario, tu novia quiere un tío con un par de cojones, mariconazo otanero, jaja. y queréis ganar la guerra con Zelensky un maricón del culo


----------



## skan (7 Sep 2022)

¿Pero no habían tomado Kiev en una semana y Zelenski había huído?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

ha llegado octubre a la horda



Dr Polux dijo:


> las fuerzas capturaron algunos soldados, incluido un teniente coronel


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> las fuerzas capturaron algunos soldados, incluido un teniente coronel



Una putada para Lada Motors, dos ventas de coches menos


----------



## skan (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Bueno a decir verdad los que tenían rango militar por estos lares decían cosas incluso más estúpidas. Como el Baños o el general aquel que invitaban en TVE. El que decía que no había que darles armas a los ukr porque eso simplemente causaría más muertos (ucranianos) en una guerra que los rusos ya habían ganado...
> 
> Al final, lo más importante en estos temas, como en la economía, es tener sentido crítico. Entender que la información no es nunca completa y siempre es sesgada, entender que la propaganda campa a sus anchas, y que es más fácil tener un visión global de un asunto como este que una visión micro. Precisamente por la falta de información fiable.
> 
> ...



Lógicamente Ucrania tiene derecho a defenderse atacando. Ojo por ojo.

Y la guerra tiene mucho que ver con la economía pero sobre todo con los soldados que tengas, cuando se te acaban es game over.


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El saqueo (en/desde Rusia) cuando el régimen de Putin se derrumbe será extremo y brutal.
> 
> ThevWest necesita bloquear/sancionar de inmediato a las familias de todos en el círculo extendido de Putin.



Lo habitual es dejar una ruta para que las ratas escapen, tener una rata arrinconado es peligroso, no tiene nada que perder.

Hay que escoltarles hacia un retiro dorado en un país aliado suyo, Corea del Norte, Irán o Venezuela.


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

En jerson y izium no hay gran resistencia rusa solo se ve material abandonado . La baja moral entre el ejército ruso es grande . El ejercito ucraniano lleva 2 ofensivas simultáneas en jerson y izium donde ya han recuperado bastantes localidades. El objetivo de la ofensiva en izium es rodear la ciudad y evitar la llegada de suministros al ejército ruso en el donbass. Si izium es rodeada la situación del ejército ruso en el donbass es insostenible se quedarían sin suministros . En izium hay decenas de tanques y cientos de soldados orcos . Es un gran centro logístico .


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Lo habitual es dejar una ruta para que las ratas escapen, tener una rata arrinconado es peligroso, no tiene nada que perder.
> 
> Hay que escoltarles hacia un retiro dorado en un país aliado suyo, Corea del Norte, Irán o Venezuela.



Pero una ruta pequeña y mejor si no apenas caben. Así podemos aplicar la doctrina Planelles mientras huyen: MATAR MAS RUSOS.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Hay vídeos de tenientes coroneles y soldados rusos rindiéndose en el frente de izium. Es muy heavy como se han derribado las defensas rusas en apenas 24 horas en la zona de izium. Los rusos están histéricos en los canales de telegram


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Dicho por el anciano decrépito del Kremlin hace unos minutos...
> *Putin dice que Rusia “no ha perdido nada” por invadir Ucrania*
> Festival del humor + Fase 1 (negación) del proceso de duelo.
> LOL.



Anda!!, ¿Ahora lo llama invasión? ¿No era una operación especial puntual?
Mi no entender


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

es mejor no dejarles ruta de escape, porque si saben que tienen una salida, la van a liar hasta el final; total no me va a pasar nada. Es cuando llega el verdadero canguelo, el no poder dormir, cuando empiezan a ceder en lo que haga falta.



Pat dijo:


> Lo habitual es dejar una ruta para que las ratas escapen, tener una rata arrinconado es peligroso, no tiene nada que perder.
> 
> Hay que escoltarles hacia un retiro dorado en un país aliado suyo, Corea del Norte, Irán o Venezuela.


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Bueno a decir verdad los que tenían rango militar por estos lares decían cosas incluso más estúpidas. Como el Baños o el general aquel que invitaban en TVE. El que decía que no había que darles armas a los ukr porque eso simplemente causaría más muertos (ucranianos) en una guerra que los rusos ya habían ganado...
> 
> Al final, lo más importante en estos temas, como en la economía, es tener sentido crítico. Entender que la información no es nunca completa y siempre es sesgada, entender que la propaganda campa a sus anchas, y que es más fácil tener un visión global de un asunto como este que una visión micro. Precisamente por la falta de información fiable.
> 
> ...



El invitado televisivo de los primeros días que más acertó al final fue el sargento legionario que llevó Iker Jiménez  medio twitter poniendolo a caldo al día siguiente


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Sep 2022)

Tema musical del día


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Las cuentas de telegram rusas acusan de Putin de traidor y piden la movilización general o perderán la guerra . Es el día que están más hundidos desde que empezó la guerra


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El invitado televisivo de los primeros días que más acertó al final fue el sargento legionario que llevó Iker Jiménez  medio twitter poniendolo a caldo al día siguiente



La doctrina Planellas, al final ha sido la mejor: HAY QUE MATAR MAS RUSOS


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las cuentas de telegram rusas acusan de Putin de traidor y piden la movilización general o perderán la guerra . Es el día que están más hundidos desde que empezó la guerra



¿Más hundidos que el día del Moskvá?


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las cuentas de telegram rusas acusan de Putin de traidor y piden la movilización general o perderán la guerra . Es el día que están más hundidos desde que empezó la guerra



Jojojo, están cruzando una linea roja muy peligrosa, acabarán suicidandose con polonio o tirandose desde una ventana de un hospital como llamen traidor a putin


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las cuentas de telegram rusas acusan de Putin de traidor y piden la movilización general o perderán la guerra . Es el día que están más hundidos desde que empezó la guerra



Efectivamente; Rusia está acercando al punto donde o llama a filas todos los rusos declarando su “Operación Limitado” una Guerra o se retira de Ucrania. Ni con su flamante nuevo 3r Cuerpo ha podido parar a Ucrania, mucho menos avanzar en territorio Ucranio.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Las cuentas de telegram rusas diciendo que no es justo que el ejército ucraniano que está avanzando por izium haya sido entrenados por la OTAN y tenga ayuda de inteligencia de occidente. Son como niños pequeños


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El invitado televisivo de los primeros días que más acertó al final fue el sargento legionario que llevó Iker Jiménez  medio twitter poniendolo a caldo al día siguiente



Juan, el francotirador español al que visitó Zelenski en un hospital y que dijo aquello de "three russians, bye bye" tambien era legionario y creo que del mismo tercio.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.



Estás muy tontico, Manoliko!!!


----------



## César Borgia (7 Sep 2022)

El documento filtrado de RUS MinFin dice que para el 28 de agosto, se habían pagado 361.4B RUB a las familias de los soldados de KIA, 7.4M por uno. Dividir daría 48838 muertos confirmados. Esto no incluye a los MIA, los separatistas asesinados y WIA. Por lo tanto, la estimación de UKR bien puede ser un Eufemismo.


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las cuentas de telegram rusas diciendo que no es justo que el ejército ucraniano que está avanzando por izium haya sido entrenados por la OTAN y tenga ayuda de inteligencia de occidente. Son como niños pequeños



Es una buena ducha de agua fría para Rusia, sus lideres y Generales.

Ucrania, con algunas decenas de miles de tropas entrenados por Occidente con armamento de occidente han podido poner en aprietos al Grueso del ejército Ruso; ¿Qué será el resultado si Rusia ataca un país del OTAN donde Rusia deberá enfrentarse al superioridad área y marítima del OTAN además de sus ejércitos.

Rusia va tener que aceptar que no puede hacer NADA contra un país del OTAN.


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las cuentas de telegram rusas acusan de Putin de traidor y piden la movilización general o perderán la guerra . Es el día que están más hundidos desde que empezó la guerra



Movilizacion general... de que?

Mas carne de cañon para lanzarla al ataque sin uniforme ni fusil ni municion?

Volvemos a la tactica de la primera y la segunda guerra mundial de acumular muertos hasta que al enemigo se le acaben las balas?


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Fintas infinitas.
> 
> Una capacidad de autoengaño infinita.
> 
> Ahora resulta que la estrategia es "dejarse ganar"



hombre, estás hablando con los cabezas pensantes que decían que estaban mandando la morralla de tanques, antes de mandar los buenos buenos, para desgastar a los ucranianos

es lo que tiene lidiar en un ambiente de "lazismo", que todo forma parte del plan


----------



## Mitsou (7 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Efectivamente; Rusia está acercando al punto donde o llama a filas todos los rusos declarando su “Operación Limitado” una Guerra o se retira de Ucrania. Ni con su flamante nuevo 3r Cuerpo ha podido parar a Ucrania, mucho menos avanzar en territorio Ucranio.



Y sí los llama qué? Cómo los equipa? Cuánto tarda en entrenarlos? Los va a enviar como a los de las repúblicas ucranianas que no son más que carne de cañón? Qué moral tendrían? Porque una cosa es luchar por tu tierra y la existencia de tu país y otra por una guerra que no te va ni te viene


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

los kadirovitas no duran un telediario tras enviar la cabra como señuelo


----------



## MAUSER (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> las fuerzas capturaron algunos soldados, incluido un teniente coronel



Cuando empiezan a caer altos mandos es que no pueden huir protegidos por sus tropas... la cosa está mal para los orcos.


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El documento filtrado de RUS MinFin dice que para el 28 de agosto, se habían pagado 361.4B RUB a las familias de los soldados de KIA, 7.4M por uno. Dividir daría 48838 muertos confirmados. Esto no incluye a los MIA, los separatistas asesinados y WIA. Por lo tanto, la estimación de UKR bien puede ser un Eufemismo.



Esto habria que tomarlo con un poco de cinismo

Conociendo a los rusos que falsificaban los registros de soldados para robar los sueldos no me extrañaria que tambien falsificasen los certificados de defuncion para quedarse con la indenmizacion


----------



## Ricardiano (7 Sep 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lógicamente Ucrania tiene derecho a defenderse atacando. Ojo por ojo.
> 
> Y la guerra tiene mucho que ver con la economía pero sobre todo con los soldados que tengas, cuando se te acaban es game over.



Rusia podría poner sin dificultades 1 millón más de soldados declarando la movilización general. Eso sí, tendrían que ir andando al frente e ir recogiendo los fusiles que encuentren por el camino, comer lo que pudiesen saquear por el camino y olvidarse de recibir pertrechos. 

En sociedades de decenas o centenares de millones de personas, la guerra es economía y logística, a nivel macro. Sin querer quitar ningún mérito o sacrificio a los que están dando su vida.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Rusia podría poner sin dificultades 1 millón más de soldados declarando la movilización general. Eso sí, tendrían que ir andando al frente e ir recogiendo los fusiles que encuentren por el camino, comer lo que pudiesen saquear por el camino y olvidarse de recibir pertrechos.
> 
> En sociedades de decenas o centenares de millones de personas, la guerra es economía y logística, a nivel macro. Sin querer quitar ningún mérito o sacrificio a los que están dando su vida.



Eso habria que verlo

En teoria si que podria llamar a filas a 1 millon de soldados

La realidad quizas seria muy distinta. De momento la sociedad rusa esta aguantando lo que le viene encima porque estan muriendo muertos de hambre de las republicas de mierda, criminales, vagabundos y "voluntarios" de las zonas ocupadas de ucrania

Habria que ver lo que pasa si se pone a hacer levas generales en las zonas "buenas"


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## el arquitecto (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Rusia podría poner sin dificultades 1 millón más de soldados declarando la movilización general. Eso sí, tendrían que ir andando al frente e ir recogiendo los fusiles que encuentren por el camino, comer lo que pudiesen saquear por el camino y olvidarse de recibir pertrechos.
> 
> En sociedades de decenas o centenares de millones de personas, la guerra es economía y logística, a nivel macro. Sin querer quitar ningún mérito o sacrificio a los que están dando su vida.



ostiah, te imaginas que llama a 1 millón y se presentan 100??

qué hace? los fusila a todos?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El documento filtrado de RUS MinFin dice que para el 28 de agosto, se habían pagado 361.4B RUB a las familias de los soldados de KIA, 7.4M por uno. Dividir daría 48838 muertos confirmados. Esto no incluye a los MIA, los separatistas asesinados y WIA. Por lo tanto, la estimación de UKR bien puede ser un Eufemismo.



¿Será auténtico el documento? Es que ya se han visto muchos fakes de ese estilo a lo largo de la guerra


----------



## kenny220 (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Rusia podría poner sin dificultades 1 millón más de soldados declarando la movilización general. Eso sí, tendrían que ir andando al frente e ir recogiendo los fusiles que encuentren por el camino, comer lo que pudiesen saquear por el camino y olvidarse de recibir pertrechos.
> 
> En sociedades de decenas o centenares de millones de personas, la guerra es economía y logística, a nivel macro. Sin querer quitar ningún mérito o sacrificio a los que están dando su vida.



Y la movilización implica quitar a esa gente de la producción normal,


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2022)

- A ver, mis generales. Denme el informe de los avances de nuestro glorioso ejército en los frentes de Jersón y Jarkov.








Silencio estremecedor en la sala...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Y sí los llama qué? Cómo los equipa? Cuánto tarda en entrenarlos? Los va a enviar como a los de las repúblicas ucranianas que no son más que carne de cañón? Qué moral tendrían? Porque una cosa es luchar por tu tierra y la existencia de tu país y otra por una guerra que no te va ni te viene



Si no tiene material para los reclutas, no tendrá más remedio que salir pitando de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

Posiciones z-nazi abandonadas en el área de Balaklei


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ostiah, te imaginas que llama a 1 millón y se presentan 100??
> 
> qué hace? los fusila a todos?



Como les va fusilar; ya habrán cruzado la frontera y esteren en Turquía o Finlandia….


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

Qué generosos los rusos (vídeo captura)

RPG -> RPO-A -> 3x 9M113 Konkurs -> 9M111 Fagot -> 9K38 Igla -> RPG-30 -> 9K38 Igla -> RShG-1 -> 9M111 Fagot



Sistema anti-IED RP-377UVM1L:


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Bah! lanzamiento mediocre. La torreta está al lado.


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Qué generosos los rusos (vídeo captura)
> 
> RPG -> RPO-A -> 3x 9M113 Konkurs -> 9M111 Fagot -> 9K38 Igla -> RPG-30 -> 9K38 Igla -> RShG-1 -> 9M111 Fagot
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182336
> ...



9M111 *Fagot ¿quien pone los nombres a estos armas?  ¿neutral295?*


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

BTR-4 recapturado por Ucrania en el Oblast de Kharkov:


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Normalmente los su25 no se meten tanto en las líneas enemigas.
> Lo que significa que los han avanzado bastante por ahí, estaban rebasadas las posiciones.



Mi duda es si los pilotos sabían dónde estaban exactamente las líneas del frente.
Tendrían información atrasada?


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y la movilización implica quitar a esa gente de la producción normal,



A ese respecto....


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BTR-4 recapturado por Ucrania en el Oblast de Kharkov:



Con lo guarros que son los orcos se impone colgar urgentemente un ambientador de pino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

hahjaja el canal de girkin parece pro-kiev 



algo le ha tenido que pasar a este de ser un topo abrevando duro para el kremlin a estar desafecto completamente y esperando ansiosamente la toma de kupiansk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Rusia podría poner sin dificultades 1 millón más de soldados declarando la movilización general. Eso sí, tendrían que ir andando al frente e ir recogiendo los fusiles que encuentren por el camino, comer lo que pudiesen saquear por el camino y olvidarse de recibir pertrechos.
> 
> En sociedades de decenas o centenares de millones de personas, la guerra es economía y logística, a nivel macro. Sin querer quitar ningún mérito o sacrificio a los que están dando su vida.



Me imagino a los pijos de Moscu o San Petesburgo llorando mientras están tirados en el suelo, desangrandose por la metralla de la bomba que les acaba de caer, o directamente sin piernas porque estas han sido volatilizadas por un impacto de un tanque ucro, sabiendo que en luego de varias horas de agonía morirán y sus cadaveres se convertirán en estiercol para girasoles... 

Ufff que visión más hermosa


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hahjaja el canal de girkin parece pro-kiev
> 
> 
> 
> algo le ha tenido que pasar a este de ser un topo abrevando duro para el kremlin a estar desafecto completamente y esperando ansiosamente la toma de kupiansk



Vamos, este twitter es pro-kiev, alguien registro la cuenta esa de girkingirkin en 2014 en cuanto estalló el conficto. 

Según lo que sé el verdadero Girkin postea solamente en Telegram.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

puede ser, pero sus declaraciones en persona en donde sale con camiseta interior como si ya sudara de todo y que le dejen tomarse una birra en paz son catastroficas y tiene un espiritu completamente desafecto con la operacion Z, cargando contra el mando rusia y de todo ha dicho de los warlords, asi que tampoco va mal encaminado la cuenta de twiter


Nuzzo dijo:


> Vamos, este twitter es pro-kiev, alguien registro la cuenta esa de girkingirkin en 2014 en cuanto estalló el conficto.
> 
> Según lo que sé el verdadero Girkin postea solamente en Telegram.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

está saliendo muchisimo material calcinado a ritmos que no veia desde cuando los orcos cavaban trincheras en el bosque de chernovil


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

capturado un t-72_ flying turret_


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Sep 2022)

El pobre oryx mejor ponerse las pilas porque llegan demasiado fotos de chatarra orca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

Demasiado LOL por hoy


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BTR-4 recapturado por Ucrania en el Oblast de Kharkov:



Claro, un poco de aire a las ruedas y marchando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

vaya ambiente que hay, los fans de Putin donde están?


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Los rusos colapsando en el frente de jerson y izium. Esto es la felicidad


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Himars con un ángulo de fuego inusual. llevan ya 1 semana utilizándolos para atacar objetivos tácticos no-estratégicos. Eso significa dos cosas, que ya no quedan muchos más depósitos y AA en Kherson o que las columnas rusas han pasado a ser el target estratégico.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los rusos colapsando en el frente de jerson y izium. Esto es la felicidad



no te pases!!
que ahora sacan los Armata y los T90M


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

que ambiente 





crocodile dijo:


> La cosa se complica en este frente para Rusia.
> 
> *Resumen a las 14:50 (hora de Moscú):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los kadirovitas no duran un telediario tras enviar la cabra como señuelo



Es que veríamos el mundo al revés, una cabra follandose a unos Kadirovitas...


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> capturado un t-72_ *flying turret*_



   
Que cabrónnnnn!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Mi duda es si los pilotos sabían dónde estaban exactamente las líneas del frente.
> Tendrían información atrasada?



es todo0 campo de cultivo...facil perderse


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Es que como entre Polonia, los rusos que ya no les queda ni munición, a ver que hacen... seguir amenazando con nukes?    
Lo que sí tendrían que hacer es entrar en Bielorusia y eliminar a Lukashenko. Rusia es incapaz de ir a su rescate ahora mismo


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Las primeras tropas ucranianas se acercan a Shevchenkove.

Han tomado más de 30 km de terreno en poco más de 24 horas.

Los rusos están en serios problemas si no pueden retener a Shevchenkove.


----------



## repompero (7 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Esto habria que tomarlo con un poco de cinismo
> 
> Conociendo a los rusos que falsificaban los registros de soldados para robar los sueldos no me extrañaria que tambien falsificasen los certificados de defuncion para quedarse con la indenmizacion



bien visto, y es muy probable que sea lo que está pasando. A los mandos y oligarcas rusos, que no serán muy tontos, no se les puede escapar como va a acabar la cosa. Y ahora estarán por llenarse el bolsillo y salir huyendo a donde sea que puedan huir. Lo que podemos dar por seguro es que las familias de los soldados no han recibido íntegramente esos billones de rublos.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano ha avanzado mas en 24 horas 25-30 kilómetros en izium que el ejército ruso en el donbass en 3 meses . Alucinante


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El documento filtrado de RUS MinFin dice que para el 28 de agosto, se habían pagado 361.4B RUB a las familias de los soldados de KIA, 7.4M por uno. Dividir daría 48838 muertos confirmados. Esto no incluye a los MIA, los separatistas asesinados y WIA. Por lo tanto, la estimación de UKR bien puede ser un Eufemismo.



Es para pasarlo a todos aquellos del "cifras infladas por los ukros"


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Y... cuales eran? Que ya no tienen equipamiento, munición, vehículos? O hay alguno más?


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky muestra un centro de operaciones ruso y los fraudes electorales de la CEC, una organización profesional que ha hecho de las falsificaciones de elecciones un estado del arte

Carrusel: Un autobús que lleva a los trabajadores del gobierno durante todo el día para votar en diferentes colegios electorales de la ciudad por el candidato 'correcto'. 


Algunos dicen que los rusos apoyan a Putin por miedo, apatía y falta de opciones. Algunos dicen que realmente lo apoyan porque suscriben sus valores y objetivos. ¿Cuál es la verdad? ¿Y cómo se puede averiguar de la forma más objetiva posible?
El filósofo Arthur Schopenhauer dijo una vez: “cada nación ridiculiza a otras naciones, y todas tienen razón”.






“Este es el Centro de Control de Gestión Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas durante los ejercicios militares”, dice Maxim Petrenko, corresponsal de una cadena de televisión nacional estatal dirigida por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.





“Aquí se prueban los sistemas de comunicación. En este lugar, durante las maniobras se sentará el Comandante en Jefe”.





Y aquí están los sistemas de comunicación del segundo ejército más grande del mundo: teléfonos con audífonos baratos en los cajones de los archivos, tres sillas aún envueltas para ser trasladadas y una mesa.

Esto, damas y caballeros, es el centro de ejercicios de comando y estado mayor estratégico de Putin.





Creo que cuando termine la guerra en Ucrania y el grupo de septuagenarios al estilo de la mafia finalmente sea expulsado del Kremlin, la gente de todo el mundo se preguntará por qué estaban tan aterrorizados de Putin.
En caso de que todavía te estés preguntando de qué país Rusia ridiculiza...





El Centro de Operaciones 24, ubicado en la Base Conjunta San Antonio-Lackland, realiza operaciones cibernéticas para el componente de la Fuerza Aérea del Comando Cibernético de EE. UU.

Continua


----------



## repompero (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> capturado un t-72_ *flying turret*_


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Otra cosa que Rusia ridiculiza constantemente son las elecciones. Stalin dijo: “No es quién vota lo que cuenta, es quién cuenta los votos”.

El régimen creó una organización especial que cuenta los votos llamada Comisión Electoral Central.

CEC es verdaderamente una organización profesional que ha hecho de las falsificaciones de elecciones un estado del arte. Proporcionan los resultados a pedido en cualquier nivel, federal o regional. Su objetivo principal es perpetuar la ilusión de que la mayoría vota por Putin y el partido gobernante Rusia Unida.

Entre los muchos trucos de la CEC, una mención notable merece el "carrusel": llevar en autobús a los trabajadores del gobierno durante todo el día para votar en diferentes colegios electorales de la ciudad por el candidato 'correcto'.

Los observadores independientes han atrapado a más de 200 empleados de la CEC falsificando elecciones, pero nunca se ha acusado a nadie.

Considere cuán magistral se ha vuelto la CCA en su oficio que Sergey Kirienko, Primer Jefe Adjunto de Estado Mayor de la Administración Presidencial de Rusia, viajó a las regiones ocupadas de Ucrania y anunció con confianza el porcentaje exacto de los votos en las elecciones previstas para la anexión. 91%-92% votará sí en Luhansk y Donbas Oblasts. 75-77% votará sí en Kherson-Zaporozhie.

Esto va a ser mucho trabajo para CEC porque las encuestas cerradas indican que el porcentaje de apoyo a la anexión en Kherson es de alrededor del 30%.

Otro indicador de que CEC ha estado haciendo un gran trabajo es cómo han convencido al mundo entero de que los residentes de Crimea votaron abrumadoramente por la “reunificación” con Rusia.






Esta linda bloguera de Crimea publicó en su cuenta de Instagram que lamenta que Rusia se anexionara Crimea. “Sí, ahora tenemos mejores caminos, pero también nuestra seguridad ha sufrido con explosiones en toda la península”.

En el breve video, más tarde señaló que, a pesar de que el tema era muy controvertido, no recibió ni un solo comentario negativo en su publicación. Esto la convenció de que el referéndum de 2014 estaba amañado.

Material adicional para aquellos que todavía están leyendo.

Rusia literalmente ha sucumbido al culto al cargo. El año pasado, presentaron un avión de combate de nueva generación llamado Checkmate que no vuela.





















Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Mi duda es si los pilotos sabían dónde estaban exactamente las líneas del frente.
> Tendrían información atrasada?



Lo mas provable es que le hayan dado a un campo de berzas. Y con un poco de suerte le han dado a los suyos.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (7 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> A este ritmo Lada va a ser la mayor compañía automovilística del mundo.



Van a necesitar todo el petróleo que no venden para tanto lada.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> “Aquí se prueban los sistemas de comunicación. En este lugar, durante las maniobras se sentará el Comandante en Jefe”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, pero y lo reshulones que quedan los pins pegados en los teléfonos qué, eh?


----------



## tomcat ii (7 Sep 2022)

Tarde o temprano habrá mobilización general en Rusia. Putin y su estado mayor tienen pocas opciones.

- Ganar una guerra contra el resto del planeta.
- Suicidarse
- Ser juzgados y condenados a muerte por crímenes de guerra
- Armaggedon nuclear, pero no creo que sea una opción realista, entiendo que álguien de la cadena de mando lo impediría o algún comando especial les cortaría el pezcuezo a todos.

Ya lo ha dicho Guirkin, guerra hasta la derrota total.


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky muestra un centro de operaciones ruso y los fraudes electorales de la CEC, una organización profesional que ha hecho de las falsificaciones de elecciones un estado del arte
> 
> 
> “Aquí se prueban los sistemas de comunicación. En este lugar, durante las maniobras se sentará el Comandante en Jefe”.
> ...



¡¡Madre del amor hermoso!! Esto tiene que ser fake fijo. ¡Si tengo yo mejores sistemas de comunicación en mi casa del pueblo!!


----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)

T90 capturado


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Rumores de que el ejército ucraniano ya está en las puertas de la ciudad de Shevchenkove incluso algunos dicen que ya la tomado . Esto es increíble. Las fuerzas rusas de han derrumbado por completo en izium en menos de 24 horas. Supondría un avance ucraniano de 40-50 kilómetros en el frente de izium. Es un día histórico para el ejército ucraniano y Ucrania


----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

Upeo este hilo y me paseo por el chincheteado para echarme unas risas.


----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)

Rifles marca ACME, presenta


----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)

Mariupol, fumando en pipa por el Aeropuerto


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky muestra un centro de operaciones ruso y los fraudes electorales de la CEC, una organización profesional que ha hecho de las falsificaciones de elecciones un estado del arte
> 
> Carrusel: Un autobús que lleva a los trabajadores del gobierno durante todo el día para votar en diferentes colegios electorales de la ciudad por el candidato 'correcto'.
> 
> ...



Cada dia que pasa, descubro otra perla como esta. Es que Rusia no para de hacer el ridículo...     
No es de extrañar que putin en cada aparición que hace aparezca con más canas y una cara de mala ostia que no puede con su alma.


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Sep 2022)

me dan ganas de desbloquear a los prorusos porque hoy será divertido leerles


----------



## Covaleda (7 Sep 2022)

Pero no son rojos, que me lo han dicho en la tele y en Burbuja.


----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

@Coco Portugal desbloquéame anda, haz como antes que desbloqueadas a las horas, anda. Es que me parecen muy buenos tus análisis de inijiñero.


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

Sobre las imágenes de Putin presenciando unas maniobras, me gustaría plantear una cuestión: si uno busca imágenes de presidentes / jefes de estado varios, invitados a este tipo de ejercicios militares realizados por el ejército, se ve en la mayoría de ocasiones que presencian las maniobras al aire libre.

Pongo un sólo un par de fotos para no cansar:












Sin embargo, las imágenes que nos han llegado recientemente de Putin+Shoigu+Gerasimov







a pesar de que hay quien indica que es un centro de mando y control, más bien parece una torre de observación para contemplar las unidades que se paseen por delante practicando.







¿Importante? Digamos que esto refuerza la impresión de muchos observadores que suelen decir que las maniobras rusas suelen ser, más que al estilo occidental, una especie de coreografía con tanques.

No olvidemos el lema de "Así te entrenes, así combatirás" Tal vez haber practicado un ballet mecanizado no haya sido la mejor manera de entrenarse para una guerra moderna.

Y aquí fin de mis dos centavos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Sep 2022)

Me estoy emocionado viendo a los soldados ucranianos quitar las banderas comunistas en los pueblos liberados . Esta siendo un día historico


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Sep 2022)

Esto puede tener cierto interes. Pero lo que tiene que ser la leche es el Salvame Nucleones de la tele rusa esta noche. A ver si tenemos suerte y alguien lo pone con subtitulos.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me estoy emocionado viendo a los soldados ucranianos quitar las banderas comunistas en los pueblos liberados . Esta siendo un día historico



La historia siempre sigue, no tengas prisa.


----------



## Mitsou (7 Sep 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Tarde o temprano habrá mobilización general en Rusia. Putin y su estado mayor tienen pocas opciones.
> 
> - Ganar una guerra contra el resto del planeta.
> - Suicidarse
> ...



Una movilización general igual le supone tener una guerra en su propio territorio


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La historia siempre sigue, no tengas prisa.



La Locomotora de la Historia siempre acaba descarrilando


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La historia siempre sigue, no tengas prisa.




Ánimo, campeón..







De todo se sale. Sobre todo si se deja ayudar.

Ya lo verá.


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Sobre las imágenes de Putin presenciando unas maniobras, me gustaría plantear una cuestión: si uno busca imágenes de presidentes / jefes de estado varios, invitados a este tipo de ejercicios militares realizados por el ejército, se ve en la mayoría de ocasiones que presencian las maniobras al aire libre.
> 
> Pongo un sólo un par de fotos para no cansar:
> 
> ...





el Rey ayer


----------



## Pinovski (7 Sep 2022)

El frente ruso se desmorona por momentos: descifrando los rublos y canales pro rusos admiten la debacle de Jarkov


Con la cantidad de vídeos e imágenes que están saliendo se han dado cuenta de que es absurdo seguir con la propaganda y descifrando los rublos acaba de admitir con dos días de retraso el desastre ruso ***** IMPORTANTE Ofensiva ucraniana en Járkov hacia la localidad de Balakliya. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Europa si la situación no cambia dejará de comprar gas y petróleo a Rusia, Putin parece que no lo acaba de entender y sigue con su trilerismo y juegos gasísticos, mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende de las ventas a Europa y sustituir compradores a esos niveles es bastante difícil 

Para aquellos que están gritando que Europa se congelará este invierno, solo recuerden. Hace un año, la propaganda de Putin aullaba todos los días que sin Nord Stream 2, Europa se congelaría el invierno pasado.


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Europa si la situación no cambia dejará de comprar gas y petróleo a Rusia, Putin parece que no lo acaba de entender y sigue con su trilerismo y juegos gasísticos, mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende de las ventas a Europa y sustituir compradores a esos niveles es bastante difícil
> 
> Para aquellos que están gritando que Europa se congelará este invierno, solo recuerden. Hace un año, la propaganda de Putin aullaba todos los días que sin Nord Stream 2, Europa se congelaría el invierno pasado.



Pero y las nukes? ya no amenaza con las nukes hipersonicas de titanio licuado?


----------



## Nuzzo (7 Sep 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> el Rey ayer
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182549



Joder, esto sí que es un Chad de pura cepa.


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Los propagandistas de Putin informan con toda seriedad: Ucrania está asustada por el hecho de que unidades rusas de "combatientes con experiencia en Afganistán" sean enviadas al frente. Y ni los propagandistas ni, más aún, la masa de guata no piensan en el hecho de que los "afganos" ahora tienen entre 55 y 60 años.



Aquí los tigres










Si este documento es cierto y no es un fake la cifra de 50000 bajas rusas puede ser real e incluso algo mas elevada

El documento filtrado de RUS MinFin dice que para el 28 de agosto, se habían pagado 361.4B RUB a las familias de los soldados de KIA, 7.4M por uno. Dividir daría 48838 muertos confirmados. Esto no incluye a los MIA, los separatistas asesinados y WIA. Por lo tanto, la estimación de UKR bien puede ser un Eufemismo.


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los propagandistas de Putin informan con toda seriedad: Ucrania está asustada por el hecho de que unidades rusas de "combatientes con experiencia en Afganistán" sean enviadas al frente. Y ni los propagandistas ni, más aún, la masa de guata no piensan en el hecho de que los "afganos" ahora tienen entre 55 y 60 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como ese contingente de veteranos le de por recuperar las viejas costumbres, el consumo de drogas en los territorios ocupados va a incrementarse drásticamente.

(De hecho hay varias anécdotas acerca de que cuando se acordó el alto al fuego final, previo a la retirada, los mismos muyahidines que antes atacaban a los soviéticos, inmediatamente se pusieron a ofrecer mircansia di la buena)


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

#ucraina actualización siempre sobre kharkhiv: según algunos canales prorrusos, incluso semenivka estaría bajo control ruso, otra información se refiere a Chkalovske, que habría sido tomada por los ucranianos En este punto, mykolaivyka, que estaba en duda como ucraniana (tomada la semana pasada )


----------



## duncan (7 Sep 2022)

Sobre la putinejada:









Pobrecitos trolls


El que me siga en Twitter (soy @jpereztriana) habrá visto desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania que yo no aplico el procedimiento recomendado estándar de bloquear a los trolls y pasar a …




guerrasposmodernas.com


----------



## At4008 (7 Sep 2022)

*Y si el plan era relanzar Lada... ?*


----------



## JAGGER (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## duncan (7 Sep 2022)

Interesante reflexión:


----------



## Covaleda (7 Sep 2022)

Los reflotes así si que molan:













Y dicho y hecho:

*...Él mismo tuvo la ocasión de comprobar con sus propios ojos que lo que hacía era algo realmente valioso*_. Fue a mediados de marzo: "Tuve que salir corriendo y mudarme del lugar de operaciones en el que me alojaba junto con mis compañeros porque muy cerca de nuestra localización había objetivos estratégicos". Tomaron la decisión de mudarse a las afueras de Jersón, "muy cerca de la carretera que conduce a Mikolaiv". Y entonces se encontraron con un gran número de tropas enemigas que se dirigían a Mikolaiv (ciudad que actualmente se encuentra bajo dominio ucraniano).

Desde el balcón de su apartamento Max y sus compañeros encontraron unos prismáticos que les sirvieron para detectar "una hilera enorme de tropas rusas en medio del campo". Había "largas columnas, eran como unas 20 unidades de tropas rusas, así que decidimos enviar la localización al Gobierno ucraniano". *Las Fuerzas enemigas "estaban a unos 10 kilómetros de nosotros y en cuestión de 10 minutos fueron destruidas* por Ucrania. Así que realmente nuestro trabajo funciona porque yo mismo lo he visto".

El grupo de partisanos en el que está integrado lo conforman más de 500 personas que comprueban todas las posiciones de las tropas enemigas que les llegan desde diferentes fuentes. Todos ellos filtran las localizaciones que se envían en primer lugar a su chat privado.

"Es interesante porque en Ucrania tenemos una tecnología avanzada y *la 'app' que utilizamos es como un 'bot' de Telegram* donde enviamos las localizaciones y esa información le llega directamente al Gobierno".

Una vez recibido el aviso envían a algunas personas a esas localizaciones para comprobar si hay o no tropas rusas. Y después de verificarlo mandan la advertencia a la 'app' gubernamental. "Hay muchas informaciones falsas sobre las posiciones de Moscú, sobre las tropas ucranianas, sobre la munición, sobre los equipos utilizados, etc. Por eso es necesario hacer este trabajo de comprobación. *Es una forma de luchar contra la propaganda rusa"*.









Así localizan Max y sus amigos objetivos rusos tras la línea enemiga: "Era la única manera de ayudar"


EL ESPAÑOL entrevista a un joven partisano ucraniano que relata su experiencia colaborando con el Ejército seis meses después de la guerra.




www.elespanol.com




_


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Como en todas guerras, la industria avanza un huevo. Pero tb mucho mérito lo tiene Aerorozvidka


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Sobre las imágenes de Putin presenciando unas maniobras, me gustaría plantear una cuestión: si uno busca imágenes de presidentes / jefes de estado varios, invitados a este tipo de ejercicios militares realizados por el ejército, se ve en la mayoría de ocasiones que presencian las maniobras al aire libre.
> 
> Pongo un sólo un par de fotos para no cansar:
> 
> ...



O puede ser que la Putin tenga miedo que se les escape un tiro.


----------



## repompero (7 Sep 2022)

Esto es de ayer. Hoy supongo que habrá mas como esto.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

El movimiento ucraniano para atraer a las fuerzas rusas a Kherson es claramente uno de los grandes movimientos estratégicos de la guerra. Trajo algunas de las mejores unidades rusas a Kherson, donde no pueden ser abastecidas y están siendo metódicamente desgastadas. E hizo que los rusos adelgazaran la línea en Kharkiv.


----------



## repompero (7 Sep 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante reflexión:



Visto el "nivelazo" de su tecnología, lo mismo les han hecho un "puente" con las imágenes, como en las pelis de jolibud. Y ni se han enterado.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

NSU atrapó a un wagneriano en la región de Kharkiv
https://twitter.com/TpyxaNews/status/1567545949597097984/photo/1


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

La retaguardia rusa es un colador


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Vehículo de mando ruso capturado. Esta es una captura clave/alto valor, como todo el mundo comprenderá.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

La base de defensa aérea rusa S-300 fue volada cerca de Balakliya. Grandes fuegos artificiales:


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Sep 2022)

El ministerio de defensa ucraniano avisa de que va a hacer mucho calor en Crimea y que los soldados rusos se preparen para volver a nado a Sochi. Me da la impresion de que un conocido puente se va a comer unos atacmsitos en los próximos días.


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> O puede ser que la Putin tenga miedo que se les escape un tiro.



Paranoico es, ya se ha demostrado hasta la saciedad, pero tiros, tiros... Si resulta que el paraca aquel entrevistado por Zolkin confesó que no había disparado ni una sola vez antes de la invasión.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Los PMC rusos en Ucrania sufren grandes pérdidas: Estado Mayor

“…Algunas unidades [PMC] cuentan con más del 40 % de heridos graves y muertos. Los cuerpos de muchos de los muertos no están identificados y se cuentan como desaparecidos”, informó el Estado Mayor de Ucrania.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Mucho material, armamento y municiones estan dejando atras los rusos en su huida


----------



## Walter Eucken (7 Sep 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Esto es de ayer. Hoy supongo que habrá mas como esto.



Coño, sale Duffman alistado en el ejército Ukra.


----------



## At4008 (7 Sep 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante reflexión:



Teorías hechas a lo loco

Había nubes









Worldview: Explore Your Dynamic Planet


The NASA Worldview app provides a satellite's perspective of the planet as it looks today and as it has in the past through daily satellite images. Worldview is part of NASA’s Earth Observing System Data and Information System. EOSDIS makes the agency's large repository of data accessible and...




worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tales. (7 Sep 2022)

Esto ya si que recuerda cada vez más a la “finta” de Kiev.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Inundación de Járkov

Los seguidores rusos están actualmente locos por Kharkiv.


----------



## XicoRaro (7 Sep 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Los Rusos están siendo sodomizados


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Los tanques Polacos actualizados en accion


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

MAs imagenes de prisioneros rusos


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (7 Sep 2022)

Esa foto no puede ser real, no me jodas.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alejemos el mapa y veámoslo con cierta perspectiva.
> 
> La contraofensiva ucraniana en Kherson  :
> 
> ...



Así lo vas a ver? "alejémonos"? 
Explicate porque no has dicho absolutamente nada


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Me recuerda muchísimo a la retirada que vimos por Kiev y a las emboscadas de ahí.

Los ucranianos han usado avancillas de reconocimiento em pick ups, no han esperado a los blindados. Entiendo que tenían Intel de ligeras unidades enemigas, así han copado al grueso de tropas de la RPD y RPL.


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Así lo vas a ver? "alejémonos"?
> Explicate porque no has dicho absolutamente nada



Los urcranianos parece que se han puesto las pilas, y han salido de las trincheras. Es lo que tenían que haber hecho mucho antes, puesto que triplican en tropa a los rusos. A ver hasta dónde llegan.

Aún así los avances son de momento insignificantes. Veremos cómo responde rusia a todas estas miniofensivas en distintos frentes.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Según comenta Brutalsky al propagandista number one del chiringuito de nukones ruso , "Vladimir Solovyov" le han calentado los morros por orden de Putin, ósea Putin poniendo bozales a sus perros propagandistas por ladrar demasiado, al final acaban matándose entre ellos


¿Putin pretende triunfar en la batalla por la 'supremacía cultural'?






Gazprom, controlado por el estado ruso, publicó un video promocional, "Y el invierno va a ser largo", de cómo cierran los grifos del gas y sumergen a Europa en la Era del Hielo.

Para el video, utilizaron imágenes de Krasnoyarsk, una de las ciudades más grandes del este de Siberia, que no está gasificada .

Este desliz freudiano debe haber ocurrido debido a un pensamiento entrometido de que cortar el suministro de gas a Europa va a ser un boomerang y dañará a Rusia en gran medida.






El presentador de televisión Vladimir Soloviev, el rostro de la propaganda de guerra de Putin, apareció magullado y arañado en su podcast de hoy.

Soloviev ha ido demasiado lejos en sus discursos fascistas, especialmente después de que humilló públicamente a la primadona del tesoro nacional Alla Pugacheva, quien repentinamente regresó a Rusia y no tomó una posición a favor de la guerra.

Por orden de Putin, los agentes de los Servicios Federales de Seguridad maltrataron a Soloviov para entregar un mensaje de que él es " dolboeb " (gilipollas) y cruzó la línea roja. Creo que Soloviev entendió el mensaje.

¿Qué significa? Putin NO desea romper por completo las relaciones con Occidente y no permitirá que sus propagandistas lo estropeen.





Anteriormente, Soloviev llamó a los residentes de Ekaterimburgo despectivos como “un centro de liberales abominables”, aunque su diatriba suena más siniestra en ruso mientras tergiversa las palabras originales para llenarlas de bilis.

Un club de comedia estudiantil de Ekaterimburgo envió a Soloviev un saludo de los residentes de la ciudad: un joven vestía un disfraz de cartón con el dedo medio dirigido al odioso presentador de televisión.

La audiencia estalló en aplausos prolongados, lo que demuestra cuánto desprecian a Solovjev, lo que el Kremlin sabe por sus encuestas secretas.

Channel One eliminó el episodio de su transmisión, sin embargo, el presentador Valdis Pelsh anunció: "después de tal éxito, no creo que nadie lo intente más". Los trabajadores de la televisión del régimen están felices de masticar Soloviev si eso es políticamente correcto.

Los residentes de Ekaterimburgo arrestaron a su popular exalcalde Yevgeny Roisman, un verdadero hombre del pueblo, acusado de desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Sin embargo, temiendo que pudiera provocar disturbios, el centro de detención se cambió por arresto domiciliario y sin acceso a Internet para evitar que Roisman publicara respuestas súper concisas que normalmente involucran la palabra rusa g para desecho corporal e insultos despectivos en los tweets de funcionarios públicos.

Los burócratas rusos tienen una piel notoriamente delgada.





Mientras 20.000 soldados rusos cortados de la línea de suministro en Kherson Oblast están siendo golpeados con las armas de alta tecnología que han producido las mejores mentes de ingenieros de Estados Unidos, el presidente Putin, el Jefe de Estado Mayor Shoigu y el Jefe del Estado Mayor General Gerasimov no tienen mejores cosas que hacer que observar militares. ejercicios Este-2022 con China que no había brindado asistencia militar a 4,000 millas de distancia de Ucrania.

Al darse cuenta de que podría afectar negativamente la motivación del ejército ruso durante la contraofensiva de Ucrania, el portavoz del presidente Peskov salió al aire para decir que Putin planea visitar Donbas.

Me temo que el daño no se puede deshacer: los oficiales y generales rusos en el frente se han dado cuenta de que a sus comandantes les importan un carajo.









Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.




Solo respuestas incorrectas: ¿qué le pasó a la cara de Vladimir Solovyov? 


Una especie de actualización: Un reportero ruso lo llamó para preguntarle qué había pasado, pero él respondió que "no era de su incumbencia". Sin embargo, la próxima vez que salió al aire, los cortes y moretones habían desaparecido mágicamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



Pobre iluso, supongo que seran las directrices que le transmiten la propaganda rusa


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> NSU atrapó a un wagneriano en la región de Kharkiv



Ahí tienen que practicar un poco más el tema de poner la cinta a los prisioneros jaja


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



Es un imbécil hipócrita que solo hace autoconvencerse y cada día lo demuestra mas


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alamierda (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



Menudos huevazos, y se quedara tan tranquilo.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Ucranianos han hecho una ofensiva paco relampago al Sur Este de Kharkov y están avanzando
> 
> *Confirmación visual los Ucranianos han entrado a Balakliya *
> 
> ...



Me apunto lo de "paco-relámpago" tambien la que se me ha ocurrido paco-blitzkrieg"
Ja ja ja


----------



## Tales. (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



Hostia tu diez mil bajas ucras en una semana, pero cuantos millones de muertos llevan los ucras ya?


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

Alamierda dijo:


> Menudos huevazos, y se quedara tan tranquilo.



Pues espera a leer el "informe" ese que dice que tiene a medio hacer


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685


----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



El caso es que su prosa me gusta "Pero es el ímpetu del ataque inicial el más poderoso". Si no fuera lo triste que es esto, sería hasta cómico el tío. Este tío es un fantoche con ínfulas pero con buena prosa.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.


----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo.



Venga demuéstralo tú, tú eres el denunciante, tú debes demostrarlo. Vamos, corre.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los urcranianos parece que se han puesto las pilas, y han salido de las trincheras. Es lo que tenían que haber hecho mucho antes, puesto que triplican en tropa a los rusos. A ver hasta dónde llegan.
> 
> Aún así los avances son de momento insignificantes. Veremos cómo responde rusia a todas estas miniofensivas en distintos frentes.



¿Cambiando de bando poco a poco?


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cambiando de bando poco a poco?



Que va yo sigo yendo con Rusia. Pero no niego lo evidente tampoco.


----------



## Tales. (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que va yo sigo yendo con Rusia. Pero no niego lo evidente tampoco.



Joder Mcflurry me da pereza ponerme a buscar mensajes pero recuerdo perfectamente que durante la paco ofensiva del Donbass donde Rusia avanzaba a metro por día no parabas de repetir lo de que”Rusia avanza y Ucrania retrocede, debe de ser que Rusia va ganando”

Pues eso, quién va ganando?


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

Del segundo mejor ejército del mundo al segundo mejor ejército en Ucrania


----------



## Evangelion (7 Sep 2022)

Varios tipo Humvee, al menos dos Panzerhaubitze 2000 alemanes, varios t 72 polacos al standar OTAN en el frente de Jarkov..


----------



## en practicas (7 Sep 2022)

Esta guerra no se parara solo con expulsar a los rusos de Ucraina, sino cuando se destruya la capacidad ofensiva de Rusia.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Sep 2022)

Amos no me jodas...







Esto es alucinante ya.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

El Sean Connery Dimitri de Mierda.


----------



## Visrul (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> O puede ser que la Putin tenga miedo que se les escape un tiro.



A ver si le van a hacer un Sadat...  








Anwar el-Sadat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Evangelion (7 Sep 2022)

Han metido un montón de material pesado occidental casi en las mismas fronteras rusas ( frente de Jarkov)...brillante la inteligencia rusa ni oliendolo.
¡Vaya horda¡


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Joder Mcflurry me da pereza ponerme a buscar mensajes pero recuerdo perfectamente que durante la paco ofensiva del Donbass donde Rusia avanzaba a metro por día no parabas de repetir lo de que”Rusia avanza y Ucrania retrocede, debe de ser que Rusia va ganando”
> 
> Pues eso, quién va ganando?



Otra vez con lo mismo? eres muy cansino.

Mira el mapa de ucrania actual para saber quien gana.


----------



## paconan (7 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky comenta la propaganda caducada y los métodos rusos en el año 2022, "ZOZZ" en ruso
La propaganda rusa es para consumo interno y para crear miedo

¿Es Rusia el país más lento del mundo en no darse cuenta de que en esta nueva era y las redes sociales digitales esa propaganda (al estilo de los años 50) ya no funciona y no puede darse cuenta de que nadie cree en ella?






Se pidió a los pacientes de un instituto neurológico que usaran la esvástica Z en apoyo del fascismo para un reportaje fotográfico en nombre de los funcionarios públicos locales.
Debido al sistema de gobierno altamente centralizado en Rusia, la cadena de mando burocrático se basa en reportajes fotográficos para demostrar a los superiores que se han llevado a cabo las órdenes de Moscú.
En 2022 (rebautizado como ZOZZ), Moscú espera que todos muestren su apoyo a la Operación Militar Especial según el capricho del zar.
No todo el mundo está feliz de llevar una esvástica en el pecho y aceptar matar a mujeres y niños en Ucrania, por lo que los funcionarios públicos a menudo tienen que aprovecharse de los segmentos más vulnerables de la población que no pueden decir que no.





Los sacerdotes, por otro lado, no sienten vergüenza ni culpa por respaldar por completo a los asesinos en masa de otros cristianos ortodoxos.
Al igual que los funcionarios públicos, trabajan para el Estado que les paga altos salarios. Es poco probable que un verdadero cristiano se una a la rama del aparato del servicio de seguridad dirigida por el FSB que se esconde detrás de la fachada de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa.
Al igual que después de la revolución bolchevique, muy pronto los rusos volverán a quemar iglesias y ahorcar sacerdotes por iniciativa propia.





Hay informes en Kyiv de que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa sincroniza los bombardeos con el comienzo de los días escolares.
En casa, los niños se ven obligados a usar letras gigantes Z en la ropa y repetir después de sus maestros mantras fascistas.





“Gloria al ejército soviético”, dice el maestro en este video.
“Gloria al Victorioso Ejército Soviético. Gloria al Victorioso Pueblo Soviético”, hacen eco los niños vestidos con gorras del ejército de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
“¿Quiénes son tus abuelos?”
“Nuestros abuelos son victoriosos”, cantan los niños.
"¿Qué vas a ser?" pregunta el maestro.
“Vamos a salir victoriosos”.
“¿Qué es una cruz?”
“La cruz es un estandarte de victoria”.
“¿Qué es el miedo?”
“Cuando no hay amor”.
El régimen de Putin solo guarda odio para los ciudadanos de Rusia, Ucrania y el mundo. Ira, rabia, frustración: los residuos emocionales de años de cinismo, mentiras, robos y violencia.





Gloria a los héroes de Rusia cartel de un soldado SMO en la parada de autobús Plaza de la Rusia Libre. Rusia ya no es libre. Está envuelta en la oscuridad.
El miedo es cuando no hay amor. Aquí está la raíz de la situación actual del pueblo ruso.
El objetivo de la propaganda de Putin no es hacerte creer en ella, sino asustarte y aterrorizarte. Cada individuo dentro del régimen criminal vive en un estado perpetuo de miedo incesante.
Miedo de que pronto pierdan el control del poder y que sea poco probable que sobrevivan mucho después de eso. Este temor por sus propias vidas es lo que quieren inculcar en el corazón de cada hombre, mujer y niño que cae bajo su influencia para prolongar su propia agonía y propagación del mal.










Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como en todas guerras, la industria avanza un huevo. Pero tb mucho mérito lo tiene Aerorozvidka



Coñe que curioso el drone con RPGs, si no se descujiringa al disparar puede ser un buen invento


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182685



¿Pero qué propaganda lee este tío?


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Les estan zumbando a los rusos en los ferrys y pontones jojojo






THERE IS NO PANIC


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Amos no me jodas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchacho, el abuelo cebolleta con las cholas


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Pero qué propaganda lee este tío?



Puede que simplemente esté mintiendo, al fin y al cabo ya ha reconocido que lo hace:


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Joder Mcflurry me da pereza ponerme a buscar mensajes pero recuerdo perfectamente que durante la paco ofensiva del Donbass donde Rusia avanzaba a metro por día no parabas de repetir lo de que”Rusia avanza y Ucrania retrocede, debe de ser que Rusia va ganando”
> 
> *Pues eso, quién va ganando?*



Depende de si el "maikel" que se fuma es de hachís o de marihuana.

Mañana dirá lo contrario y pasado volverá a lo de hoy. Lo que viene siendo el bufón del foro.


----------



## legal (7 Sep 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Varios tipo Humvee, al menos dos Panzerhaubitze 2000 alemanes, varios t 72 polacos al standar OTAN en el frente de Jarkov..



Los Humvee podrían ser los uro vamtac españoles, algunos viajaron en el buque Ysabel.


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Otra vez con lo mismo? eres muy cansino.
> 
> Mira el mapa de ucrania actual para saber quien gana.



¿Alemania?


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Alemania?



Me estás comparando la segunda mundial con la guerra de ucrania. En serio? Sabía que te faltaban luces pero no tantas.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Acabo de llegar a casa, me he perdido algo?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

El despliegue aerotransportado que hicieron los rusos en Hostomel las primeras 48h de la guerra fue increíble, no me imaginaba que fuera tal el volumen de vehículos:




Se ven BMD-2, BMD-4, BTR-82, camiones de todo tipo, Tiger...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

soloviev estubo haciendo risas en su programa con eso de que #pedoputin se había echo trending topic






Putin, el khan pederasta


*******ATENCIÓN ESTE ES UN HILO NO LIDER FRIENDLY, LOS DEL MAMAPOLLATO DEL DIVINO PUTIN PONGANSE A CUBIERTO. NO ENTREN, NO LEAN, NO PIENSEN, PERMANEZCAN A SALVO. HAGAN 2 MINUTOS DE ODIO A EL GOLDSTEIN MAU Y PURIFIQUENSE. LA TESIS MERECE TODA LA CREDIBILIDAD DADO QUE EL UNICO MODO DE QUE YELTSIN...




www.burbuja.info





nadie se chotea del divino putin





paconan dijo:


> Según comenta Brutalsky al propagandista number one del chiringuito de nukones ruso , "Vladimir Solovyov" le han calentado los morros por orden de Putin, ósea Putin poniendo bozales a sus perros propagandistas por ladrar demasiado, al final acaban matándose entre ellos
> 
> 
> ¿Putin pretende triunfar en la batalla por la 'supremacía cultural'?
> ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Sep 2022)

[MONITOREO DE LA SITUACIÓN EN CANALES RUSOS] Canales de Telegram pro rusos comienzan a anunciar desastres en Jerson y Jarkov...


Link al telegram en el tweet. Si rastreais los mensajes desde febrero todo eran supuestas victorias y éxito, ahora comienzan las dudas, el cuanto puede durar, si se podría pactar algo con Ucrania a través de Alemania y Turquía... Lo más interesante los comentarios, se pelean entre ellos sobre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me estás comparando la segunda mundial con la guerra de ucrania. En serio? Sabía que te faltaban luces pero no tantas.



Lo que faltaba...fue a hablar de luces el bufón del foro.

Cada día me sorprende más éste tarambana...    

A ver, gilipollas. Siguiendo tus "sesudos consejos"

_Mira el mapa de ucrania la URSS actual para saber quien gana._

Yo viendo el mapa veo que gana Alemania ¿no?

Si quieres te pongo del de 1917 con parte de Francia y Bélgica ocupada....


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

_Zona gris (Wagner): "Los rusos se van de Balakleya. La ciudad será abandonada".

 _


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

Ups, creo que ya estaba puesto


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Lo que faltaba...fue a hablar de luces el bufón del foro.
> 
> Cada día me sorprende más éste tarambana...
> 
> ...



En tu cabeza suena genial genio.

Además estábamos hablando de quien está ganando la guerra (presente) no de quien la ganará (futuro), que nadie lo sabe, bueno menos tú que debes de ser el hijo ilegítimo de Rappel. Hoy sin duda la está ganando Rusia, porque controla casi un tercio del territorio que ha invadido. Mientras que Ucrania tiene menos territorio del que tuvo antes de la invasión.

Mira que bien, ya has aprendido alguno nuevo hoy.


----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

Ya va camino de meme


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Pues si, estaba escribiendo un post para reirme de el y a mitad me he dado cuenta que ya no merece la pena, a estas alturas el comandante Zurulhov solo me produce indiferencia...


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Les estan zumbando a los rusos en los ferrys y pontones jojojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, eso es gore, pon disclaimer o algo, no?


----------



## moncton (7 Sep 2022)

Alamierda dijo:


> Menudos huevazos, y se quedara tan tranquilo.



No, tranquilo no esta, pero como el Putin, tiene que seguir con la pantomina


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

En azul marco el terreno confirmado donde ha sido limpiada la horda en Kharkov (Se habla que puede ser mas) lineas Dymitrysdemierda parecen estar en estado critico en ese sector






T Coronel orco capturado vivo en la zona como que no les esta saliendo muy bien el "Repliegue táctico" lo usual en la horda


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Aqui se ve la punteria rusa, intentando destruir unos pontones ucras... dan asco pena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

sobredosis de LOL




Subprime dijo:


> T90 capturado


----------



## skeptik (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El despliegue aerotransportado que hicieron los rusos en Hostomel las primeras 48h de la guerra fue increíble, no me imaginaba que fuera tal el volumen de vehículos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me cuadra ver el Mriya aparentemente intacto (aún) con todos esos vehículos pesados supuestamente rusos pululando por ahí. Se suponía que Hostomel había sido fuertmenete bombardeado (y dejado completamente inoperativo) muy al inicio de la _operación especial_ cuando se cargaron el Mriya. ¿Cómo llegaron todos esos vehículos ahí? No creo que los hayan lanzado en paracaídas.


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En tu cabeza suena genial genio.
> 
> Además estábamos hablando de quien está ganando la guerra (presente)* no de quien la ganará (futuro), que nadie lo sabe, bueno menos tú *que debes de ser el hijo ilegítimo de Rappel. Hoy sin duda la está ganando Rusia, porque controla casi un tercio del territorio que ha invadido. Mientras que Ucrania tiene menos territorio del que tuvo antes de la invasión.
> 
> Mira que bien, ya has aprendido alguno nuevo hoy.



     

¿Pero se puede ser más subnormal?

Veamos:


_Angelico... tienen submarinos por la zona. Además no necesitan desembarcos de ningún tipo, Odessa realmente no es ningún punto estratégico en esta guerra, *la conquistan fácil.*_

McNulty
Mensaje #234
24 Mar 2022
Foro: III Guerra Mundial

Estás equivocado. El Rappel eres tú...campeón...


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> capturado un t-72_ flying turret_



Flying turret dice jo jo jo jo!


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui se ve la punteria rusa, intentando destruir unos pontones ucras... dan asco pena



En un libro sobre filósofos griegos (no tochaco, muy ameno) con gran cantidad de anécdotas narra la de uno, no recuerdo el nombre ni la escuela ¿Diógenes tal vez? que al ver como un fulano practicaba el tiro con arco se puso justo al lado de la diana diciendo que con lo malo que era el tío ese, justo allí era el sitio más seguro de todo el lugar.

El rollo de arriba va porque parece que justo el puente de pontones es el sitio más seguro de todo el lugar.


----------



## duncan (7 Sep 2022)

Putinejos ni asomaros que os puede dar algo muy malo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

van a una velocidad tal que el orco sencillamente no puede adaptarse a la follada y llegaran alli pillando a dimitri en chanclas



Dr Polux dijo:


> Las primeras tropas ucranianas se acercan a Shevchenkove.
> 
> Han tomado más de 30 km de terreno en poco más de 24 horas.
> 
> Los rusos están en serios problemas si no pueden retener a Shevchenkove.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania: Rusia recurre a Corea del Norte para comprar la artillería que usa en el conflicto bélico


Las sanciones contra Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania parecen estar teniendo cierto efecto en el ámbito del armamento.




www.lavanguardia.com













Rusia planea comprar munición a Corea del Norte para su uso en Ucrania, según EE UU


Washington asegura que la adquisición demuestra que las sanciones occidentales contra Moscú están surtiendo efecto




elpais.com


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Pero se puede ser más subnormal?
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...



No veo donde dije que la iban a conquistar. Tienes serios problemas de comprensión lectora. Una cosa es poder hacerlo y otra hacerlo.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> No me cuadra ver el Mriya aparentemente intacto (aún) con todos esos vehículos pesados supuestamente rusos pululando por ahí. Se suponía que Hostomel había sido fuertmenete bombardeado (y dejado completamente inoperativo) muy al inicio de la _operación especial_ cuando se cargaron el Mriya. ¿Cómo llegaron todos esos vehículos ahí? No creo que los hayan lanzado en paracaídas.



Curioso si, ¿traidores como en Jerson?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

Les esta saliendo como el culo el "Repliegue táctico" a los Dymitrysdmierda pederastas en Kharkov en 48 horas han perdido mas terreno de lo que avanzaron en 3 meses...... 


























El hilo completo


----------



## ELVR (7 Sep 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> No me cuadra ver el Mriya aparentemente intacto (aún) con todos esos vehículos pesados supuestamente rusos pululando por ahí. Se suponía que Hostomel había sido fuertmenete bombardeado (y dejado completamente inoperativo) muy al inicio de la _operación especial_ cuando se cargaron el Mriya. ¿Cómo llegaron todos esos vehículos ahí? No creo que los hayan lanzado en paracaídas.



Igual me equivoco, pero ¿No hubo dos asaltos a Hostomel?


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los rusos colapsando en el frente de jerson y izium. Esto es la felicidad



No creo, me inclino más por la opción de que los han pillado en bragas. Hay hasta dos cazas rusos que se pasan del frente entrando en la ofensiva ucra y se cargan uno, seguramente no tendrían noticia de avance tan rápido.
Recordemos que los ucranianos disponen de equipos rusos capturados y la Inteligencia puede dar informes falsos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> No me cuadra ver el Mriya aparentemente intacto (aún) con todos esos vehículos pesados supuestamente rusos pululando por ahí. Se suponía que Hostomel había sido fuertmenete bombardeado (y dejado completamente inoperativo) muy al inicio de la _operación especial_ cuando se cargaron el Mriya. ¿Cómo llegaron todos esos vehículos ahí? No creo que los hayan lanzado en paracaídas.



El Mriya fue destruido el 27 de Febrero, es decir, al cuarto día. Eso del vídeo es posiblemente durante las primeras 24h (aunque 100% durante las primeras 48h), así que normal que estuviera entero.

Los vehículos los lanzarían con paracaídas, otros salieron de aviones que aterrizaron allí el primer día y quizá algún BMD-2/Tiger iba en algún helicóptero.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Igual me equivoco, pero ¿No hubo dos asaltos a Hostomel?



Si no recuerdo mal hubo un primer asalto aerotransportado y luego llego una columna con los kovidiotas que supuestamente iban asaltar Kiec para detener a Zelensky. Supongo que en el video debe de ser esa columna

Por otro lado en esa columa tb irian vehiculos de los aerotransportada de apoyo como los BMD-2 y similares tan caracteristicos


----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Ruso Starshe Eddy: "En Balakleya, el comando ucraniano superó por completo a nuestro comando. Izyum se está preparando para una pelea".


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Estaba hablando con un oficial de la OTAN sobre el ejército ruso y le pregunté cuánto tardaría el ejército finlandés en apoderarse de San Petersburgo. Él dijo, 'no mucho, el único problema que enfrentarían es que los polacos llegarían primero'.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

El Estado Mayor de la ZSU enfrentó críticas durante los meses anteriores debido a la falta de acción, pero ahora podemos ver su grandeza estratégica: atraen a la mayoría de las tropas rusas listas para el combate a Kherson y las encerran allí, y comienzan la ofensiva hacia las debilitadas líneas rusas en el este


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

más dimitri pows
cuando haces pows ya no hay estop


----------



## asakopako (7 Sep 2022)

Hoy está siendo un día épico. Las putinejas están en desbandada como pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿Pero se puede ser más subnormal?
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...



Joé, me está empezando a dar pena el McSuc de los zascas que le estás dando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

No se como perdeis el tiempo con el McNulty y demas fauna. a mi al menos me aburren y ensucian el hilo


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Joé, me está empezando a dar pena el McSuc de los zascas que le estás dando



El Bufón de la Estepa.


----------



## skeptik (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El Mriya fue destruido el 27 de Febrero, es decir, al cuarto día. Eso del vídeo es posiblemente durante las primeras 24h (aunque 100% durante las primeras 48h), así que normal que estuviera entero.



No parece probable, ni documentado, que en las primeras 48 horas del 'conflicto' los rusos hayan logrado hacer llegar toda esa columna de vehículos pesados hasta las mismas puertas de Kiev.



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los vehículos los lanzarían con paracaídas, otros salieron de aviones que aterrizaron allí el primer día y quizá algún BMD-2/Tiger iba en algún helicóptero.



En Hostomel no aterrizó nada, Los Mi-8 que transportaban tropas rusas para preparar la llegada de material pesado para tomar Kiev fueron recibidos con los honores de artillería que cabe esperar. Cuando los Il-76 cargados con quincalla llegaron, tuvieron que dar la vuelta porque la pista estaba con más agujeros que un queso.

Las únicas columnas de que podría haber enviado Rusia por tierra hasta cuasi-Kiev sólo podrían entrar desde Bielorrusia. No me consta que así haya sido en las primeras horas del 'conflicto', y el contexto temporal lo podemos acotar con cierta precisión a la vista del Mriya aún íntegro. O al menos es lo que parece.


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Soy subnormal profundo y ni siquiera puedo evitar cagarme encima


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No veo donde dije que la iban a conquistar. Tienes serios problemas de comprensión lectora. *Una cosa es poder hacerlo y otra hacerlo.*



...pero fácilmente ¿no? 

De tenerrlos, mis problemas son una nimiedad comparados con los tuyos.

Un tipejo que se dedica a llamar asesino al presidente ucraniano por ponerse al frente y llamar a la lucha y a la resistencia a su pueblo contra el invasor. Al mismo tiempo se le hace el culo pepsi-cola viendo como el presi moscovita envía chavales de 18 años a ser reventados en los campos ucranianos.

Tú si que tienes un serio problema, chaval.


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Claro! Ver videos de rusos convertidos en estiercol o destrozados por las armas occidentales da mucho placer, pero cuando vienen tantos de golpe como hoy, vale la pena variar un poco, sino llega hasta a cansar, llega a ser monotemático y tampoco es plan.
Dar ZASCAS a los cobrarublos y ver como son humillados en sus relatos de fantasía es la alternativa perfecta para recargar las pilas


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

La estrategia de atraer a las mejores unidades a Kherson, un frente que eventualmente es insostenible, da igual que se tarden meses y dejar vacio otros frentes, para pegar el golpe gordo en otro lado ha sido una auténtica obra maestra.

Han jugado muy bien. Primero pidieron expresamente apagada informativa sobre el sur, despues de varios ataques en Crimea. Despues una filtración a un periodico en el que supuestamente solo tenian capacidad para atacar Kherson exitosamente... dejan pasar los dias... y pam!


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ...pero fácilmente ¿no?
> 
> De tenerrlos, mis problemas son una nimiedad comparados con los tuyos.
> 
> ...



Tú vas con un bando y yo con otro. No veo el problema. Si te tu crees superior moralmente por apoyar a ucrania, pues enhorabuena. Que quieres que te diga.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> No parece probable, ni documentado, que en las primeras 48 horas del 'conflicto' los rusos hayan logrado hacer llegar toda esa columna de vehículos pesados hasta las mismas puertas de Kiev.
> 
> 
> En Hostomel no aterrizó nada, Los Mi-8 que transportaban tropas rusas para preparar la llegada de material pesado para tomar Kiev fueron recibidos con los honores de artillería que cabe esperar. Cuando los Il-76 cargados con quincalla llegaron, tuvieron que dar la vuelta porque la pista estaba con más agujeros que un queso.
> ...



Pues si no aterrizó nada, es que los soltaron desde el aire con paracaídas, hay fotos que serían del día 22 de Febrero que muestran BMDs con paracaídas y IL-76s:




Me parece una operación increíble, son mogollón de vehículos.


El Mriya estaba vivo cuando los rusos llegaron:


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues si no aterrizó nada, es que los soltaron desde el aire con paracaídas, hay fotos que serían del día 22 de Febrero que muestran BMDs con paracaídas y IL-76s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La invasión empezó el 24/2.


----------



## Trovador (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú vas con un bando y yo con otro. No veo el problema. *Si te tu crees superior moralmente por apoyar a ucrania*, pues enhorabuena. Que quieres que te diga.



No.
Por apoyar a Ucrania estoy en el bando de los buenos...y moralmente superior porque yo, al contrario que tú, no hablo de los rusos como tú lo haces de los ucranianos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La invasión empezó el 24/2.



Ya ya, por eso. Los BMDs se estaban cargando 2 días antes en los aviones


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No.
> Por apoyar a Ucrania estoy en el bando de los buenos...y moralmente superior porque yo, al contrario que tú, no hablo de los rusos como tú lo haces de los ucranianos.



Claro claro, cuando ves algún vídeo de cadáveres rusos te pones a salivar campeón. Si eso es el bando de ''los buenos''...


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ya ya, por eso. Los BMDs se estaban cargando 2 días antes en los aviones



Ok, perdón que es un aeropuerto ruso, vale.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

los orcos deben estar desarrollando TERROR alli donde estan en funciones defensivas pensando que en cualquier momento viene un soldado modificados geneticamente. No es ni medio normal que entren con pasmosa facilidad 30 km


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)

montonazos de videos con POWS


----------



## skeptik (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues si no aterrizó nada, es que los soltaron desde el aire con paracaídas...



Claro, vehículos pesados soltados con paracaídas. Desde Cessnas, probablemente. ¿Para qué querrían los Il-76 entonces?



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> .. hay fotos que serían del día 22 de Febrero que muestran BMDs con paracaídas y IL-76s:



Muy bonitas las fotos de días antes y en otro aeropuerto. Pero se trata de lo que llegó a Hostomel el 24Feb y cómo llegó.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Sep 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> Claro, vehículos pesados soltados con paracaídas. Desde Cessnas, probablemente. ¿Para qué querrían los Il-76 entonces?
> 
> 
> Muy bonitas las fotos de días antes y en otro aeropuerto. Pero se trata de lo que llegó a Hostomel el 24Feb y cómo llegó.



Las fotos esas son de BMDs, que es precisamente lo que había en el aeropuerto 

Y sí, el BMD es un vehículo pensado para ser desplegado en paracaídas:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

duncan dijo:


> Interesante reflexión:



Bueno, el sistema Glonass está más mermado en satélites que el americano GPS y para comunicarse con los receptores utilizan los mismos códigos y la misma frecuencia siendo más débil obviamente frente al GPS que utiliza las mismas bandas pero diferentes códigos, los GPS son más precisos y fiables que el sistema ruso y eso comparado sólo en el hemisferio norte, en cuanto pasemos al hemisferio sur el Glonass pierde por goleada.
En realidad el sistema GPS está dirigido principalmente para uso civil, el Glonass ... bueno, ya se sabe.
La carencia de "mantenimiento" (que también lo tienen) del sistema satelial ruso es posible que haya derivado en la caída o fallo de alguno de ellos y haya perdido drásticamente este sistema la exactitud esperada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Incluso para mi ya es mucho contenido por hoy













Nah mentira QUIERO MAS


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Sep 2022)

Toda clínica de fertilidad y banco de semen europeo SOLO debería tener esperma ucraniano


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mientras que Ucrania tiene menos territorio del que tuvo antes de la invasión.



Si Ucrania tuviese más territorio que al principio, los invasores serían ucranianos.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los urcranianos parece que se han puesto las pilas, y han salido de las trincheras. Es lo que tenían que haber hecho mucho antes, puesto que triplican en tropa a los rusos. A ver hasta dónde llegan.
> 
> Aún así los avances son de momento insignificantes. Veremos cómo responde rusia a todas estas miniofensivas en distintos frentes.



Eso sabes que no es así, "salir de las trincheras" como aludiendo dejar las faldas de mamá.
Haz el favor de NO nombrarme en ninguno de mis comentarios que no te he enviado al ignore hace tiempo por lástima, vete al mierda hilo chincheto a soltar tus chorradas y no molestes a los adultos.
Me cuesta apretar un botón el no leerte más.


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Las fotos esas son de BMDs, que es precisamente lo que había en el aeropuerto
> 
> Y sí, el BMD es un vehículo pensado para ser desplegado en paracaídas:



Incluso existió un sistema de "aterrizaje" de BMD mediante un pequeño paracaidas "desacelerado" con el auxilio de cohetes aunque no se si llegó a utilizarse en despliegues reales.


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Eso sabes que no es así, "salir de las trincheras" como aludiendo dejar las faldas de mamá.
> Haz el favor de NO nombrarme en ninguno de mis comentarios que no te he enviado al ignore hace tiempo por lástima, vete al mierda hilo chincheto a soltar tus chorradas y no molestes a los adultos.
> Me cuesta apretar un botón el no leerte más.



En estos 6 meses no han hecho otra cosa que quedarse en las trincheras y ver como avanzaban los rusos. Es tal cual como digo. Ahora parece que se han animado, a ver cuanto les dura.

Eres tú el que me citas siempre, yo naturalmente te contesto encantado. No sé a que esperas a darle al botón.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bueno, el sistema Glonass está más mermado en satélites que el americano GPS y para comunicarse con los receptores utilizan los mismos códigos y la misma frecuencia siendo más débil obviamente frente al GPS que utiliza las mismas bandas pero diferentes códigos, los GPS son más precisos y fiables que el sistema ruso y eso comparado sólo en el hemisferio norte, en cuanto pasemos al hemisferio sur el Glonass pierde por goleada.
> En realidad el sistema GPS está dirigido principalmente para uso civil, el Glonass ... bueno, ya se sabe.
> La carencia de "mantenimiento" (que también lo tienen) del sistema satelial ruso es posible que haya derivado en la caída o fallo de alguno de ellos y haya perdido drásticamente este sistema la exactitud esperada.



Voy a cuñadear un poco:

El sistema glonas es una castaña, el sistema de navegación inercial que usan en los misiles rusos es una castaña, por eso sus misiles de "precisión" no tienen precisión ...

Para el tema de inteligencia lo que hace falta son satélites con cámaras, como los que toman las fotos de google maps, pero esas son fotos para uso civil, para uso militar usan cámaras de mayor definición y utilizan más espectros e frecuencia, no solo luz visible:






Desvelados los nombres en clave de los satélites espías norteamericanos | GTD Blog


Estados Unidos posee el programa espacial militar más costoso y complejo del mundo. La mayoría de satélites espías son alto secreto y apenas sabemos nada de ellos.




www.gtd.es





Y bueno los rusos no tienen ni idea de hacer ópticas (creo que las óptica buenas las hacen los alemanes, incluso las que usan los americanos), sus drones llevan cámaras canon enganchadas con cinta aislante, si no eres capaz de diseñar la cámara para un dron pues imagina para un satélite, así que sin satélites de vigilancia poca inteligencia van a poder hacer ...

Los rusos tiene tecnologías que en el mejor de los casos están retrasadas con respecto a occidente 20 años.

Sin contar con que USA no este usando drones de vigilancia invisibles o algún bicho de estos orbitales que probaron:









X-37B, el dron espacial de EE.UU. que regresó de una misteriosa misión de 2 años y provocó una explosión sónica - BBC News Mundo


Una nave no tripulada de la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. aterrizó este domingo en el noreste de Florida, provocando una explosión sónica que fue escuchada por muchos ciudadanos. Lo que la nave X-37B estuvo haciendo durante los últimos 24 meses en el espacio no está claro.




www.bbc.com





Ademas USA tiene miles de personas contratadas para procesar la información, imágenes, audios ... y los rusos pues bueno en esto están a años luz también.

Las labores de inteligencia USA han sido por lo menos la mitad del "éxito" ucro, es lo que hay, los rusos no se tiran un pedo en Ucrania sin que USA lo sepa.


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Si Ucrania tuviese más territorio que al principio, los invasores serían ucranianos.



No, estarían ganando la guerra siendo los defensores.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Si Ucrania tuviese más territorio que al principio, los invasores serían ucranianos.



de ahi que no quieran atacar o invadir esa repuiblica de transistiria a pesar de que varios ataques vinieron de ahi


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

El ejército ucraniano abrió un nuevo frente hacia Chkalovs'ke, el ejército ucraniano está luchando actualmente en 2 frentes, los frentes Chkalovs'ke y Shevchenkove.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Amos no me jodas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con perdón: Este es el típico hijodeputa que entra en tu casa y te hace una maleza. Que no te engañen.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Estoy viendo a los ucranianos montando tremenda burbuja antiaérea al este de Járkov y los operarios rusos encargados de localizar y destruir las baterías ucranianas haciendo el mamarracho en Peski o algo del estilo para salir en el último vlog de WarGonzo.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

La barrida de tropas ha sido descomunal, y un aperitivo probablemente,de lo que vendrá en los próximos meses....

Donde están los que decían que venía un verano interesante, donde se iba a "liberar" Sloviansk y Kramatorsk?
Dónde están los de "todo esta controlado"

Occidente, con EEUU a la cabeza se ha propuesto reducir la capacidad bélica rusa a cenizas, y eso, sin poner una bota en Ucrania.
Una oportunidad demasiado buena como para dejarla escapar...


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El despliegue aerotransportado que hicieron los rusos en Hostomel las primeras 48h de la guerra fue increíble, no me imaginaba que fuera tal el volumen de vehículos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que tenerlos gordos para hacer frente a eso.
Fue la jugada del grandullón de clase: Apabullar.
Pero salió mal.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Los comentarios en foros rusos muestran enfado contra los oficiales, acusados de incompetencia que permitieron el avance de las fuerzas ucranianas. En tales situaciones, países como Rusia son impredecibles. No espere críticas públicas exigiendo el fin de la guerra, todo lo contrario.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Qué fuerte utilizar niños para esto!


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En azul marco el terreno confirmado donde ha sido limpiada la horda en Kharkov (Se habla que puede ser mas) lineas Dymitrysdemierda parecen estar en estado critico en ese sector
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estas horas ya habrá cantado este teniente coronel.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Lituania anunció hoy que está donando sus obuses M101 de 105 mm al ejército ucraniano.

Lituania tiene alrededor de 50 obuses de este tipo.


----------



## favelados (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano abrió un nuevo frente hacia Chkalovs'ke, el ejército ucraniano está luchando actualmente en 2 frentes, los frentes Chkalovs'ke y Shevchenkove.



Si toman esa ciudad Kupiansk ya estará bajo el alcance de los 155mm.

La ciudad, la carretera y la línea de ferrocarril por las que pasa toda la logística de Izum.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Si, lo se, pero desde el movil no se ve bien, por eso lo simplifico, añadiendo los mensajes que va poniendo. 

Galileo suele añadir varias entradas encadenadas

Es por facilitar la lectura a quien usa los moviles


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Sep 2022)

Polonia va a ser repartida entre Rusia y Alemania.


----------



## favelados (8 Sep 2022)

Un enlace que les va a gustar a los follavladimiros, el WP entrevista a heridos ucranianos en la campaña de Jerson



*



The soldiers said they lacked the artillery needed to dislodge Russia’s entrenched forces

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> and described a yawning technology gap with their better-equipped adversaries. The interviews provided some of the first direct accounts of a push to retake captured territory that is so sensitive, Ukrainian military commanders have barred reporters from visiting the front lines.








> They used everything on us,” said Denys, a 33-year-old Ukrainian soldier whose unit fell back from a Russian-held village after a lengthy barrage of cluster bombs, phosphorous munitions and mortars. “Who can survive an attack for five hours like that?” he said.







https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/




Recordemos antes de que empiecen a tocarse los follaputines que el WP hace campaña para que se ayude realmente a Ucrania mandando los medios que sean necesarios para desartillerizar a los rusos.

Estos heridos se podían haber evitado en su mayor parte si se hubieran mandado a tiempo la ayuda que realmente necesitan los ucranianos: tanques, cañones, autopropulsados, aviones etc..


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La estrategia de atraer a las mejores unidades a Kherson, un frente que eventualmente es insostenible, da igual que se tarden meses y dejar vacio otros frentes, para pegar el golpe gordo en otro lado ha sido una auténtica obra maestra.
> 
> Han jugado muy bien. Primero pidieron expresamente apagada informativa sobre el sur, despues de varios ataques en Crimea. Despues una filtración a un periodico en el que supuestamente solo tenian capacidad para atacar Kherson exitosamente... dejan pasar los dias... y pam!



Hace tres días me preguntaba dónde iban o por dónde irían en esa incursión en forma de pene curvado y curiosamente sortearon el importante objetivo de Davidiv Brid, lo más fortificado de Ucrania y siguieron a sureste hacia (supuestamente) Nova Kakhovka sin mucha resistencia por haberse concentrado en Davidiv el grueso de tropas lamentablemente tuvieron que cruzar algún campo minado según han revelado pero siguieron adelante. Yo esperaba una salida en el típico racimo de tres vías pero no había despliegue, curioso. El sur de Jarkov se llenó de tropas rusas provenientes del frente del este que intentaron infructuosamente reforzar la zona pero siquiera acercarse allí era una odisea los ucranianos se habían dedicado a fondo en cortar todos los accesos. La logística había desaparecido y comprendieron que aquello era un cul-de-sac . Al final vino la sorpresa.
Los engañaron DOS veces: En aquella zona de Jarkov y en el frente este.
Eso sí que ha sido una finta pero de las buenas.
Esto es lo que publiqué:


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En estos 6 meses no han hecho otra cosa que quedarse en las trincheras y ver como avanzaban los rusos. Es tal cual como digo. Ahora parece que se han animado, a ver cuanto les dura.
> 
> Eres tú el que me citas siempre, yo naturalmente te contesto encantado. No sé a que esperas a darle al botón.



Te equivocas, yo NUNCA te he citado porque ni te leo, eres TU el que me cita y me salta el aviso.
Hala, McNulty, al ignore no recíproco.
Te lo ganaste a pulso.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano abrió un nuevo frente hacia Chkalovs'ke, el ejército ucraniano está luchando actualmente en 2 frentes, los frentes Chkalovs'ke y Shevchenkove.



Si sale bien será un buen bocado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de la ZSU enfrentó críticas durante los meses anteriores debido a la falta de acción, pero ahora podemos ver su grandeza estratégica: atraen a la mayoría de las tropas rusas listas para el combate a Kherson y las encerran allí, y comienzan la ofensiva hacia las debilitadas líneas rusas en el este



Cagaflawaers habladores de mierda fanboys del calvo genocida encubiertos de closet de niños tramados por el Bullying, pretenden decir a los demás como tienen que pelear cuando, en la calle ellos SIEMPRE SE RINDEN SIN PELEAR.

_"Jerson sigue siendo rusa ñeñeñeñeñe es inútil resistir, los Ucranianos tienen 239348294289428923 bajas, todo el armamento que envía Europa es destruido apenas al llegar, Putin es un estadista hay que darle a Putin todo lo que pida para poder pagar gas barato y estar calientito en mi casita_"

Osea ellos no quieren contribuir con nada, solo quieren que el calvo genocida gane y aplican saboteo interno desmotivando y tratando de evitar por todo los medios posibles el envió de equipo militar a los Ucranianos.


¿Que pretenden que los Ucranianos se suiciden lanzando una gran ofensiva? Y pierdan todo lo que tienen fracasando en la misma, los Ucranianos han sido tontos muchas veces la ultima vez fue en Mariupol creyeron que los Europeos les iban a mandar armamento pesado a saco para liberar a los cercados, no lo van a ser nuevamente - Una gran ofensiva imprudente puede conllevar a que pierdas todo tu equipamiento militar en la misma.

Una gran Ofensiva solo lo puede hacer USA, solo USA tiene los medios económicos, militares y humanos para algo así mas nadie puede.

Haber como coño se suponía que pelearan los Ucranianos (El país mas pobre de Europa) frente a una fuerza en equipamiento militar muy superior el segundo ejercito del mundo en el papel ?

*Pues lo obvio*

+Adoptas una estrategia defensiva provocando el máximo daño al enemigo en equipamiento militar
+Te repliegas en donde te tengas que replegar
+Buscas una guerra de desgaste provocando el máximo daño al enemigo en equipamiento militar
+Aplicas estrategia de corrosión limitándote solo a golpes a nivel local
+Cuando el enemigo se haya desgastado lo suficiente tomas la iniciativa

La horda meses y meses derrochando medios blindados / mecanizados sufriendo desgaste aceleran ellos los acontecimientos

Mas bien demasiado rápido los Ucranianos pasaron a la ofensiva PRESIONADOS por los cagaflaweres de Europa occidental que solo se preocupan porque no van a estar lo suficientemente calientitos en su cabaña mientras escriben poemas de cual gran estratega es el enano genocida calvodemierda mientras este ejecuta un genocidio y corta genitales a Ucranianos

este paco mapa lo hice en Julio





lo coloque antes en donde los Ucranianos iban a tratar de ejecutar un empuje operacional si un "macaco" come bananas que vive en un árbol que apenas medio sabe escribir es capaz de predecir esos movimientos esos "Prestigiosos analistas" graduados en las mejores universidades de occidente obviamente lo sabían lo que sucede es que estaban generando deliberadamente pánico y desmotivación porque solo quieren que el calvo genocida gane son demasiado prepotentes para reconocer que los mas pobres y "Primitivos" Europeos orientales (Polacos, Estonios, Checos, Lituanos, Letones, eslovacos Exiliados de Bielorrusia Ucranianos) pueden organizarse y joder de una puta vez a la horda saqueadora que por siglos les han jodido saqueado, esclavizado, matado, deportado.


Fracase en la universidad me parecieron mas útiles las enseñanzas del maestro Yoda


----------



## favelados (8 Sep 2022)

Lo penúltimo en blindajes Paco.

No sé si será buena idea por qué si recibe un pepinazo la cadena se va a e convertir en metralla para los que vayan encima o alrededor


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)

Pravda hoy.


*Lo que amenaza la ofensiva de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv*

El corresponsal militar Alexander Kots cree que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen la tarea de conquistar Balakliya


Aparentemente, el ataque a Balakleya no fue una acción espontánea de Ucrania en un sector separado del frente. No obstante, Kyiv lanzó una ofensiva en la región de Jarkov, cuyo objetivo, probablemente, es cortar las líneas de suministro de nuestro grupo Izyum de las fronteras y las comunicaciones con Rusia.

Últimas noticias sobre el intento de ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv el 7 de septiembre de 2022


Todavía no hay información oficial sobre lo que está sucediendo en esta dirección. A juzgar por los informes de los residentes locales, la lucha ya ha comenzado a lo largo de las líneas de los asentamientos de Verbovka, Yakovenkovo, Taranushino, Volokhov Yar, todos se encuentran en la misma carretera.

Parece que la tarea de tomar Balakleya a toda costa no está ahora en manos de las tropas ucranianas. Para no empantanarse en batallas posicionales por esta ciudad, están tratando de evitarla desde el norte y tomar el control del camino a Volokhov Yar. En este caso, Balakleya permanecerá en el entorno operativo.

Desde Volokhov Yar: las carreteras directas van a Izyum y Kupyansk. Según la información del campo de batalla, ahora en Volokhov Yar el destacamento combinado de la Guardia Rusa de Bashkiria y la región de Samara está defendiendo heroicamente. La policía, de hecho, las fuerzas especiales se oponen a la agrupación de armas combinadas del enemigo, impidiéndoles entrar en el espacio operativo.

*Ahora queda una carretera de suministro de campo desde Kupyansk a Izyum, que ingresa a la carretera debajo de la ciudad misma. Pero si el enemigo se mueve hacia el sur desde Volokhov Yar, también estará bajo amenaza.


Y en el caso de que el enemigo ingrese a Kupyansk, el grupo Izyum, de hecho, puede quedar aislado del continente.*

Me gustaría esperar que, al igual que cerca de Kherson, los ucranianos no puedan desarrollar el éxito cerca de Balakliya. Los ataques de artillería ahora se llevan a cabo por orden de avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la aviación está funcionando. Las reservas están siendo transferidas al área de batalla.


----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Polonia va a ser repartida entre Rusia y Alemania.


----------



## FernandoIII (8 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Voy a cuñadear un poco:
> 
> El sistema glonas es una castaña, el sistema de navegación inercial que usan en los misiles rusos es una castaña, por eso sus misiles de "precisión" no tienen precisión ...
> 
> ...



Los HIMARS de los 80 le han pasado la polla por la cara a la turcomongolada. La HORDA tiene como mínimo un retraso tecnológico de 50 años y un potencial de innovación menor que el de Lituania


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


>



Pesados los podemitas, todo el día con lo del cuñado en la boca. Como vosotros no tenéis cuñados , solo gatetes y perretes.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, esto para rusia es el equivalente al desastre del 98 español, cuando los restos del ejercito y la marina saltaron por los aires, españa tuvo que olvidarse de ensoñaciones imperiales y asumir su puesto en el mundo como un pais pobre y de segunda

el Misha Firer lo compara con las guerras punicas, donde roma estuvo enfrentandose a cartago, pero aquellas acabaron con la invasión, destruccion de la capital y ocupacion

En este caso me parece que el simil español es mas apropiado, la OTAN no va a invadir rusia, sencillamente destruira su capacidad militar y dejaran que caigan en la mierda y se arreglen la vida interna como quieran 

Y si acaban en guerra civil y 40 años de dictadura, alla ellos


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

Se ha batido el record de ayer! +640!!!


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Sep 2022)

Ucrania reconoce oficialmente que atacó Crimea con misiles, y el día del juicio final aún sin empezar según decía el Dimitri Demenciev. Son una banda de mafiosos y tarados que robaron una potencia mundial, no hay más.











Russia's Medvedev: Attack on Crimea will ignite 'Judgement Day' response


The refusal of Ukraine and Western powers to recognise Moscow's control of Crimea poses a "systemic threat" for Russia and any outside attack on the region will prompt a "Judgment Day" response, former president Dmitry Medvedev said on Sunday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)

Prensa rusa.

Tranquilos que tanques y aviones sí que podrán fabricar.

*"** El jefe de AvtoVAZ anunció problemas con la sustitución de importaciones al ensamblar Lada*
09:04, 8 de septiembre de 2022Economía

Foto: Anar Movsumov / RIA Novosti
El jefe de AvtoVAZ, Sokolov: hasta ahora no ha sido posible encontrar un reemplazo para un tercio de los elementos para el montaje de Lada
AvtoVAZ *aún no ha logrado encontrar un reemplazo para aproximadamente un tercio de los componentes (1,5 de 4,5 mil) a partir de los cuales se ensambla Lada*. El presidente de Preocupación, Maxim Sokolov , habló sobre los problemas con la sustitución de importaciones en una conversación con RBC.
AvtoVAZ planea lanzar varios modelos nuevos y actualizados de la línea, pero la preocupación tendrá que pasar una parte importante del tiempo localizando componentes extranjeros o buscando repuestos producidos en países amigos, dijo Sokolov. Sin embargo, el jefe de AvtoVAZ admite que algunos fabricantes de automóviles extranjeros volverán al mercado ruso.
Debido a dificultades con el suministro de componentes, la empresa tuvo que abandonar el reinicio de la producción del Lada X-Ray, dijo anteriormente Sokolov . El alto directivo explicó que este automóvil utiliza un conjunto demasiado grande de piezas bloqueadas para importar a Rusia.
Al mismo tiempo, Sokolov aseguró que AvtoVAZ restauraría casi por completo la producción de la línea de modelos anterior a la sanción desde principios de la primavera de 2023. Para esta fecha, la empresa pretende resolver todos los problemas de falta de componentes y reanudar la producción de automóviles en la planta de Togliatti . Sokolov agregará que la preocupación comenzará a producir Lada Largus y Lada Vesta eléctricos.
Según Rosstat , la producción de automóviles de pasajeros en Rusia se redujo en más de la mitad en mayo (en un 56,4 por ciento). En mayo, se produjeron en el país 3,7 mil automóviles, desde el comienzo del año, 268 mil automóviles


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



¿Alguien sabe que es eso? Parece algo para la guerra electrónica...

PD.- parece ser que es un inhibidor contra bombas activadas por radiofrecuencia... algo similar a esto:









INHIBIDOR DE FRECUENCIAS ANTI-BOMBA, MALETIN 26-2500 MHZ - Equipamientos Policiales


INHIBIDOR FRECUENCIAS ANTI-BOMBA 26-2500 MHZ 650 WATT- EL SISTEMA SE PUEDE MONTAR EN VEHÍCULOS.- SE PUEDE MONTAR EN EQUIPOS LIGEROS Y PORTÁTILES PARA LAS FUERZAS DE SEGURIDAD DE LAS TROPAS DE TIERRA.- TAMBIÉN EN CONFIGURACIONES AUTÓNOMAS CON BATERÍAS PARA OPERAR DIRECTAMENTE EN EL ESCENARIO CON...




www.ekipol.es


----------



## kenny220 (8 Sep 2022)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que es eso? Parece algo para la guerra electrónica...



Counter IED.

IED son explosivos trampa.

Así que un equipo contra explosivos trampa montado en vehículo.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)

@calopez pon chincheta a este hilo anda.


----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pesados los podemitas, todo el día con lo del cuñado en la boca. Como vosotros no tenéis cuñados , solo gatetes y perretes.



No soy podemita. Otro cuñadismo. Pero si le molesta puedo emplear otros términos que le definan mejor (y le molestarán más)


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (8 Sep 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> No soy podemita. Otro cuñadismo. Pero si le molesta puedo emplear otros términos que le definan mejor (y le molestarán más)



Eres podemita cultural, ya que usas terminología made in la tuerka. No me extraña que hayas salido también follaZelenskis.


----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Eres podemita cultural, ya que usas terminología made in la tuerka. No me extraña que hayas salido también follaZelenskis.



No


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2022)

¿Quién dice que eh Jerson está la cosa parada? Como dice el dicho:

Con paciencia y saliva,
se la metió el elefante a la hormiga.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Esto explica bien en parte el avance fulgurante que vimos hace 24h en la madrugada del 7 de septiembre.
Donde miembros de reconocimiento gracias a estas capacidades en vehículos ligeros iban sobrepasando las posiciones rusas sin ningún tipo de oposición.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Washington Post: El Pentágono anunciará 675 millones de dólares adicionales en armas para Ucrania. Estados Unidos anunciará un paquete de armas para Ucrania el 8 de septiembre que incluirá rondas para HIMARS, vehículos militares y otros equipos, informa el Washington Post, citando a un funcionario estadounidense.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)

Pero si los de Podemos los tienes a todos en la chincheta masturbándose con el "hombretón" del Kremlim , ahora quieren relacionar a ucrania con Podemos.

Y toda la izquierda en general siempre ha sido pro rusa y anti otan. Mira la guerra civil donde estaban los rusos o hace poco que hizo Zapatero cuando paso la bandera Usana por delante de él.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

La cantidad de equipo ruso intacto que se entrega a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas es probablemente equivalente a décadas de producción rusa/URSS. Es equipo ruso, así que básicamente es una mierda. Pero la cantidad es asombrosa.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania 'engaña' a Rusia en el frente sur y la golpea en el norte*
Kiev libera territorio en dos frentes a la vez mientras crece el desánimo entre las tropas rusas, que se ven obligadas a huir con lo puesto dejando muertos, heridos y prisioneros a su paso

En los momentos más difíciles para el Reino Unido durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Winston Churchill recurrió a científicos de todos los sectores para tratar de mejorar su armamento, descifrar comunicaciones y tratar de ir por delante del enemigo nazi. Pero su contribución más estrafalaria fue contratar a un mago: Jasper Maskelyne era un ilusionista famoso y se trataba de eso, crear ilusiones.

Maskelyne reprodujo fábricas de armamento falsas y camufló las auténticas, además de crear flotas de aviones de cartón piedra y columnas de tanques que no eran sino globos hinchables. Los bombarderos alemanes arrojaron miles de bombas sobre estos objetivos y dejaron de destruir los objetivos reales.

El ejército ucraniano, mucho más audaz que el ruso a estas alturas, como ya ha demostrado durante toda la invasión *hundiendo el Moskva* o *atacando bases en Crimea*, ha recurrido al viejo ardid del mago Maskelyne para proteger su armamento más valioso: *las 16 lanzaderas HIMARS*, de fabricación estadounidense, que destruyen a larga distancia depósitos de munición, puentes y cuarteles militares con precisión milimétrica.

Ucrania ha creado una *reproducción de los HIMARS de madera con las mismas proporciones, forma y color* que los originales y los mueve por el frente. Los rusos han comunicado ya que han destruido muchas de esas lanzaderas, más incluso de las que fueron entregadas a Ucrania, pero la realidad es que ninguna ha sido alcanzada. *Están destruyendo solo atrezzo*.

En los canales de Telegram de los blogueros militares prorrusos se repite un mensaje, copiado de unos a otros: "Que no cunda el pánico", lo que, en realidad, supone una gran muestra de pánico. El lunes Ucrania unió una *contraofensiva en el frente norte* a la que *ya mantiene en marcha en el sur*. El problema para las tropas rusas en Jarkov es que, a diferencia de las de Jersón, no se lo esperaban.

La penetración ucraniana está siendo rápida y profunda, ya llega hasta Shevchenkove y *las tropas de la Z huyen con lo puesto* dejando atrás grandes bolsas de heridos, muertos y prisioneros. Algunos han llegado a volar los puentes de los ríos tras ellos. Muchos quedaron cercados en localidades como Balakliya y, en estos momentos, luchan por su vida, incluyendo unidades de élite rusas Spetsnaz.

El objetivo podría ser tomar Kurpians en los próximos días y cortar así la principal vía de abastecimiento en la región. Aún es pronto para determinar el alcance de estos movimientos, pero es evidente que la guerra se acelera tras el frenazo de los rusos en el Donbás, cuyo penoso avance territorial de este verano se corresponde con las dimensiones de Andorra.







En el frente sur, las cosas van aún peor para Moscú. Un militar ucraniano contaba el miércoles a este periodista que les había sorprendido la ausencia de minas y de trincheras sólidas en las líneas rusas al comenzar su ofensiva: "*Tuvieron seis meses para prepararse y no lo han hecho*. Ellos están bien equipados, pero no son muchos", contaba por mensaje telefónico. Unos 20 batallones rusos defienden el territorio ocupado a la orilla izquierda del río Dnipro con un grave problema: la logística.

*Ucrania ha tumbado los dos puentes que comunican esta región* con el resto del territorio controlado por Moscú, incluso ha destruido un pontón que sus ingenieros habían montado como alternativa a los puentes. Es decir, la cadena de suministros de miles de soldados rusos depende de helicópteros y barcazas que puedan llevar material al otro lado, pero ya no vehículos pesados como tanques, o sea, una estrategia insostenible.

El plan de Kiev tiene sentido: durante meses, *Ucrania ha cebado a Rusia con la idea de una contraofensiva en el sur* y Moscú ha desplazado varios batallones de reserva, incluyendo tropas paracaidistas de élite, para repeler a esas tropas ucranianas en una zona muy difícil de defender y aislada del resto del territorio. Ahora, ya en la jaula al oeste del Dnipro, *Ucrania golpea en un área mucho más vulnerable* del despliegue ruso: entre Izium y Jarkov, *en el frente norte*. El tiempo dirá si es la verdadera contraofensiva y si los rusos han caído en la trampa, pero, de momento, parece que Ucrania le ha hecho una 'maskirovka' (mascarada) a los reyes del engaño.

Muchos de los militares rusos que se rinden estos días al avance de las tropas de Kiev reconocen que se han quedado sin agua ni comida. "Nos están dejando morir aquí", decía uno el miércoles al sur de la región de Krivig Rig, punta de lanza ucraniana hacia Nova Karjova. Si estos avances tienen éxito, los rusos tendrán que huir en barcos o aprender a nadar.

Según aseguran algunas fuentes en Ucrania, el éxito de estos avances se debe a la *entrada en combate de unidades entrenadas en el Reino Unido* y equipadas con vehículos blindados donados por países occidentales. Además, los misiles HARM, también proporcionados por los aliados occidentales, han eliminado muchas defensas antiaéreas rusas, lo que ha permitido a la aviación ucraniana apoyar los avances y volver a ver en los cielos destruyendo tanques rusos a los *drones Bayraktar* de origen turco y protagonistas de las victorias de marzo alrededor de Kiev.

En cambio, Rusia tiene enormes dificultades para sustituir sus bajas en combate, que se cuentan por decenas de miles. Putin prueba a *reclutar en las cárceles y hasta a las personas sin hogar*, incluso trata de obligar a los funcionarios ferroviarios... Pero se niega a hacer una leva masiva y la declaración oficial de guerra mientras su "operación militar especial" naufraga cada día. El miércoles, el dictador ruso, que visitó el VII Foro Económico Oriental de Vladivostok, aseguró que no había "perdido nada" en la guerra de Ucrania, pero que había ganado "soberanía". Además, dijo que Josep Borrell, alto representante de la Unión Europea, hubiera combatido con los "fascistas españoles" de haber vivido en los años 30.

Ben Hodges, anterior comandante de las fuerzas estadounidenses en Europa, ha asegurado que Ucrania es capaz de *devolver a los rusos a las fronteras del 23 de febrero*, un día antes de la invasión, *antes del próximo fin de año*.

*Igor Girkin*, responsable militar de la rebelión prorrusa de Donetsk en 2014, ha afirmado que *"la derrota de Rusia es cuestión de tiempo"*, pero el comentario no gustó demasiado a sus compatriotas. El analista Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en el CNAS de Washington, ha garantizado que la destrucción de almacenes de municiones por parte de Ucrania puede ser decisiva, y que Rusia estaba tratando de conseguir equipos y municiones en Bielorrusia. *Moscú ha perdido ya 1.012 tanques*, 52 cazas y 50 helicópteros, pero el descalabro continúa.









Ucrania 'engaña' a Rusia en el frente sur y la golpea en el norte


En los momentos más difíciles para el Reino Unido durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Winston Churchill recurrió a científicos de todos los sectores para tratar de mejorar su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Es interesante este video. Se puede ver que los rusos ya no acumulan grandes cantidades de munición en un mismo sitio y que las reparten por sitios mas pequeños. Es mas seguro, pero organizar esto conociendo la logística de mierda y la desidia de la tropa tiene que ser un puto infierno.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


>



Pos eso, blitzkrieg de manual, o su version moderna tal y como la aplica la OTAN


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

El resultado de las emboscadas nocturnas UKR se aprecia mejor por la mañana. El frente está roto y están cazando a los rusos que se mueven sin saber muy bien qué está pasando. Tuit 2.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


Semanas - 29
Victorias - O
Economía - a la mierda
Muertos - 50,000
Pérdidas - "Nada"
Drones - iraní
Artillería - Corea del Norte
Ejército - Avanzando hacia atrás
Telegrama RU - Muy silencioso
Sanciones - Autoaplicadas
Precio del gas - Cayendo de todos modos
Puentes - Destruyendo HIMARS
Sigo siendo un maestro estratega


Matemáticas del Kremlin: 50 000 muertos + 5000 tanques - 1 buque capital ÷ sanciones infinitas x ( √ una retirada de Kiev + un gesto de buena voluntad) x 20 generales muertos, todo puesto en la raíz cuadrada HIMARS en punto ÷ una economía jodida...
= Sin pérdida alguna.


----------



## Visrul (8 Sep 2022)

En el segundo 4 de este vídeo aparece una arma al lado de un carro ruso capturado que no ha detonado. Quisiera preguntar a @Subprime si sabe de que modelo se trata ya que creo que es el especialista del foro en ellas.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sigo siendo un maestro estratega
> 
> 
> Semanas - 29
> ...



Cuando el Putin dice que "No han perdido nada" no esta mintiendo

En su cabeza, las vidas de 50.000 compatriotas no tienen valor alguno


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)

Traduccion de la conversacion:

¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho?, Es Tabaco. Nada en el mundo huele así. Qué pestazo a Tabaco! El humo olía a… victoria


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Es para abrir otro, este foro no controla muy bien hilos con miles de posts, de hecho dentro de poco habra q cerrar este y abrir otro


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2022)

EL hilo de la chincheta parece el subforo de economía. No se habla de mapas, ni de avances, ni de bajas. Se habla de tipos de interes.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2022)

¡¡¡Ay Lucas!!!, como te metas en el fregao vas a terminar como Ceausescu.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ay Lucas!!!, como te metas en el fregao vas a terminar como Ceausescu.



En el pasado el Lukashenko hacia este paripe para dar la impresion que se iba a unir a la invasion a ver si atraia tropas ucranianas al norte y las desviaba de otros frentes

A estas alturas esta claro que no se atreve, por un lado los rusos estan de capa caida y no es momento de subirse al carro de un perdedor y por otro lado sabe que si hace el gilipollas le montan una revolucion y esta vez se quedaria sin apoyo ruso y acabaria colgado de una farola


----------



## *OBERON* (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ay Lucas!!!, como te metas en el fregao vas a terminar como Ceausescu.



Bielorrusia está a un tiro de piedra de que sea bombardeada por la OTAN, deberían ir con cuidado.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Sobre economía rusa, mas de la mitad del presupuesto ruso depende de las ventas a Europa


*Lo que esconden las autoridades rusas: ¿Varias generaciones de rusos sentirán la caída económica?*

Según la publicación, que se basa en parte en documentos confidenciales, varias generaciones de rusos tendrán que lidiar con las consecuencias de la invasión de Ucrania. Bloomberg también menciona que estos documentos fuente se prepararon para uso interno del gobierno ruso y se discutieron en una reunión estratégica el 30 de agosto.

Hay tres escenarios posibles mencionados en este informe no oficial; dos de ellos predicen que incluso en 2030 y posiblemente más allá, la economía no se recuperará del fracaso del PIB. Un escenario de “estrés” establece que una fuerte recesión continuaría durante tres años y equivaldría a una caída anual general de la economía del 11,9%. En los tres escenarios (incluso en el mejor de los casos) sería imposible detener la caída a lo largo de 2022, y se prevé que la misma tendencia continúe al menos en 2023-2024.

*¿Cuáles son las indicaciones clave para pronósticos tan nefastos?*
Rusia depende críticamente de las importaciones, que en algunas industrias es simplemente imposible de reemplazar, dice el documento. Por ejemplo, la producción avícola depende de las importaciones en un 99 %, los productos lácteos en un 30 %; las semillas de hortalizas, así como los aminoácidos, se importan casi en su totalidad del exterior. En aviación, el 95% del volumen de pasajeros se transporta en aviones producidos en países extranjeros. Solo el 30% de las máquinas herramienta del país son de fabricación rusa y no hay capacidad para aumentar su producción. Solo el 20% de los productos farmacéuticos se producen a partir de materias primas nacionales, mientras que la mayor parte depende de las importaciones.

Para 2025, dice el informe, 200.000 especialistas en TI adicionales abandonarán Rusia y las sanciones tecnológicas pondrán en peligro las comunicaciones celulares, hasta el punto de que podría haber escasez de tarjetas SIM en todo el país.

A continuación, una guerra del gas con Europa privará al presupuesto de 400 mil millones de rublos de ingresos anuales. De hecho, no hay nada con lo que reemplazarlos ni siquiera a mediano plazo: simplemente no hay tuberías a través de las cuales se pueda bombear todo el volumen de gas a otros mercados, por ejemplo, China. Según la misma fuente, Rusia ya está experimentando pérdidas económicas por el cese de las ventas a Europa, y estas pérdidas ascienden a 1.100 millones de rublos al día.

Según el mismo pronóstico interno, en 2030 la economía rusa estará un 3,6% por debajo del nivel anterior a la guerra.










What Russian authorities are hiding: The economic downfall will be felt by several generations of Russians? - Technology Org


Next, a gas war with Europe will deprive the budget of 400 billion rubles of annual revenues. In fact, there is nothing to replace them with even in the




www.technology.org





Todas las declaraciones de Putin sobre la grandeza de Rusia, sobre su soberanía y poder, sería muy bueno darlas aquí bajo esta secuencia de video. Por cierto, este trolebús está podrido, al parecer, mucho más que el Oeste.




1. Las reservas de Rusia se mantuvieron solo en oro y yuan. 2. Es imposible disponer de yuanes sin el permiso de China. 3. Siluanov dijo que la participación del yuan en las reservas crecerá aún más. 4. Putin dijo que la soberanía del país se ha fortalecido. Es todo lógico, ¿verdad?


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> EL hilo de la chincheta parece el subforo de economía. No se habla de mapas, ni de avances, ni de bajas. Se habla de tipos de interes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183347



Con la ostia que les va a llegar en el tema económico, de aquí unos meses estarán hablando de lo bien que se esquía en Rusia con tanta nieve.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Le habra llamao el tito Putin para que haga algo, que las noticias que vienen del sur son malas...


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)

*EEUU anuncia otros 675 millones de dólares en nueva ayuda militar para Ucrania*
El Secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, *Lloyd Austin*, ha anunciado hoy jueves un nuevo paquete de *ayudas para Ucrania* en su *guerra *contra *Rusia*. Según Austin, EEUU entregará *675 millones de dólares* en ayuda militar.

*"Hoy vemos el claro éxito de nuestros esfuerzos conjuntos en el campo de batalla"*, ha dicho Austin antes del comienzo de una nueva reunión entre los aliados de Ucrania en la base estadounidense de Ramstein (Alemania) para coordinar el apoyo militar al país.

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | EEUU dice tener pruebas de que "cientos de miles" de ucranianos están pasando por "campos de filtración"


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Sep 2022)

El F16 no es una opción para Ucrania. Necesita pistas en muy buen estado. Lo ideal son los Saab Grippen, que están pensado para despegar desde carreteras. Creo que con una recta de 1 km les vale. Aterrizar, repostar, rearmarse y despegar en 10 minutos.
Pero lo de los ATACM es imperioso para negar el mar negro por completo a los rusos.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Sep 2022)

Un día más y Jersón sigue formando parte de la santa madre Rusia...por mucho que os joda follapiratas


----------



## Teuro (8 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> En el pasado el Lukashenko hacia este paripe para dar la impresion que se iba a unir a la invasion a ver si atraia tropas ucranianas al norte y las desviaba de otros frentes
> 
> A estas alturas esta claro que no se atreve, por un lado los rusos estan de capa caida y no es momento de subirse al carro de un perdedor y por otro lado sabe que si hace el gilipollas le montan una revolucion y esta vez se quedaria sin apoyo ruso y acabaria colgado de una farola



Es que si Bielorrusia atacara Ucrania, yo de los ucranianos, no me cortaba un pelo en tirar pepinazos sin miramientos en SU territorio, este no tiene nukes para amenazar.


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)

Rusia esta pidiendo la hora.


----------



## hyugaa (8 Sep 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/



*"Los soldados dijeron que carecían de la artillería necesaria para desalojar a las fuerzas atrincheradas de Rusia y describieron una enorme brecha tecnológica con sus adversarios mejor equipados."*

Enorme brecha tecnologica eso no es lo que nos cuentan los Otaneros de este foro.

"*Las entrevistas proporcionaron algunos de los primeros relatos directos de un impulso para recuperar el territorio capturado que es tan sensible que los comandantes militares ucranianos han prohibido a los reporteros visitar las líneas del frente."*

No quieren cámaras, ¿que hay que ocultar?.

*"Perdimos a cinco personas por cada una de ellas”, dijo Ihor, un comandante de pelotón de 30 años que se lesionó la espalda cuando el tanque en el que viajaba se estrelló contra una zanja.*

está nota indica una proporción del descalabro.
y las desventajas que enfrentaban los ucros.

*"Los drones Orlan de Rusia expusieron posiciones ucranianas desde más de un kilómetro sobre sus cabezas, dijeron, una altitud que significó que nunca escucharon el zumbido de los aviones siguiendo sus movimientos."*

¿pero no decian por aquí que los drones Dimitri eran de AliExpress?.

*"Las herramientas de piratería rusas secuestraron los drones de los operadores ucranianos, quienes vieron cómo sus aviones se alejaban impotentes detrás de las líneas enemigas."*

esto es muy fuerte, les roban los drones, se los hackean a los ucranianos

*"Oleksandr dijo que el fuego de artillería ruso era implacable. “Nos golpeaban todo el tiempo”, dijo. “Si disparamos tres morteros, ellos disparan 20 a cambio”."*

una potencia de disparo 6 a 1 a favor de los Rusos.

*"La guerra electrónica rusa también representaba una amenaza constante. Los soldados describieron que terminaron sus turnos y encendieron sus teléfonos para llamar o enviar mensajes de texto a sus familiares, una decisión que inmediatamente provocó el fuego de la artillería rusa.
“Cuando encendemos los teléfonos móviles o la radio, pueden reconocer nuestra presencia de inmediato”, dijo Denys. “Y luego comienza el tiroteo”."*

Esto es la leche, ¿pero no quedamos que el ejército Dimitri Paco era tercermundista?


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Sep 2022)

Buenos días desde la Mariupol recuperada para la gran Rusia, seguid mamando piratones


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

El Pentágono envió misiles Excalibur de alta precisión guiados por GPS a Ucrania por valor de 92 millones de dólares, — Bloomberg


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## hyugaa (8 Sep 2022)

no llores por favor


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Según los informes, un convoy ruso fue emboscado por tropas ucranianas en #Kharkiv Oblast. Dos camiones KAMAZ fueron destruidos y un vehículo de combate de infantería BMP-3 con otro camión de carga fueron dañados y capturados.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Los milicianos desplegados por em Jarkov, tremendamente inferiores a las fuerzas ucranianas.
No hay comparación posible.
Muy débiles en armamento, técnicas de combate, materiales etc etc

Ni que decir tiene que lo que hacen ahí, vestirse con ropa de civil, es un crimen de guerra.

Qué ha ocurrido por el oeste de Izium?
Que elementos de reconocimiento y SOF han avanzado tan rápidamente que han copado a laa unidades rusas y ahora se están dedicando a emboscar y erradicar tanto a los que huyen como a los que vienen de refuerzos.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> EL hilo de la chincheta parece el subforo de economía. No se habla de mapas, ni de avances, ni de bajas. Se habla de tipos de interes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183347



La fase militar ha fracasado, están en la fase de acojonar a los europeos para que los políticos se plieguen a las exigencias rusas , y para ello utilizarán los recursos naturales que exportan creando una supuesta crisis, lo que no dicen que su pib depende casi exclusivamente de ello y los más perjudicados va a ser los rusos.

También tienes al camarada zhukov haciendo spam de su blog


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

Podemos pide un acuerdo de Paz con Putin para “acabar con la inestabilidad económica”


Los morados piden poner todas las energías en una negociación con Rusia




www.larazon.es







César Borgia dijo:


> Pero si los de Podemos los tienes a todos en la chincheta masturbándose con el "hombretón" del Kremlim , ahora quieren relacionar a ucrania con Podemos.
> 
> Y toda la izquierda en general siempre ha sido pro rusa y anti otan. Mira la guerra civil donde estaban los rusos o hace poco que hizo Zapatero cuando paso la bandera Usana por delante de él.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

mas chuches guiadas por gps

Estados Unidos ha suministrado #Ukraine los proyectiles de artillería M982 Excalibur guiados por GPS "más precisos", informa Bloomberg, citando documentos. El costo de la entrega se estima en $ 92 millones. 

Alcance 40km. Nuevo - 70km. Precisión 4m. Calibre 155mm. Costo - $112.5K USD por guiado GPS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> En el segundo 4 de este vídeo aparece una arma al lado de un carro ruso capturado que no ha detonado. Quisiera preguntar a @Subprime si sabe de que modelo se trata ya que creo que es el especialista del foro en ellas.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Cagaflawaers habladores de mierda fanboys del calvo genocida encubiertos de closet de niños tramados por el Bullying, pretenden decir a los demás como tienen que pelear cuando, en la calle ellos SIEMPRE SE RINDEN SIN PELEAR.
> 
> _"Jerson sigue siendo rusa ñeñeñeñeñe es inútil resistir, los Ucranianos tienen 239348294289428923 bajas, todo el armamento que envía Europa es destruido apenas al llegar, Putin es un estadista hay que darle a Putin todo lo que pida para poder pagar gas barato y estar calientito en mi casita_"
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de un punto
+Creas un ambiente psicológicamente insoportable para sospechar de todo el mundo: El "enemigo silencioso" por lo que cualquier civil puede producir una baja. El infiltrar cuerpos especiales entre los civiles no se si cumple los requisitos de Ginebra pero sí del Vodka  y para mí, visto el tipo de enemigo caco-orco, sí que todo vale. No se puede estar pendiente de tu vida 24/24h.
Actualmente está funcionando razonablemente bien 
Recordemos que unos luchan por su tierra, sus tradiciones, su historia y sus familias y los invasores luchan por... no sé qué mierda. 
Aún perdiendo la guerra, los orcos saben que para los ucranianos nunca acabaría mientras existiese un solo ocupante en su tierra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

no lo se, pero a mi me parece que tras esto tiene que haber modelos matemáticos y de todo preparándolo, es como si el pentagono estuviera desplegando pura teoria en un entorno de laboratorio, es maravilloso como un punch ofensivo se produce en un lado, y antes de que se enfrié, se produce un punch en otro lado, dejando al orco en un estado de indefensión de respuesta. Una sinfonia entre escalones aqui y alla.





Dr Polux dijo:


> El resultado de las emboscadas nocturnas UKR se aprecia mejor por la mañana. El frente está roto y están cazando a los rusos que se mueven sin saber muy bien qué está pasando. Tuit 2.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pat (8 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Rusia esta pidiendo la hora.



No puede ser, debe ser un Fake News….
Será una estupidez política por parte de Rusia porque abre la puerta a Ucrania de mostrar como Rusia esta atacando y matando inocentes y por esto necesita poder defenderse de una agresión no sancionado por Naciones Unidas…

Por otro parte
Los fabricantes de Armas del USA y UK estén encantado con la publicidad que Rusia estara haciendo en Naciones Unidas , demostrando que un país con pocas armas defensivas del USA y UK puede poner de rodillas al segundo ejercito del mundo.


En Fin,,,

quizás se hará más caso a Rusia si no había roto las leyes fundamentales de Naciones Unidas invadiendo un país sin la autorización de Naciones Unidas.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

10. Está cayendo en manos UKR mucho material que normalmente está emplazado en retaguardia y esa es la mejor señal de que el ataque va muy bien. Msta-SM2 152mm.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Sep 2022)

Seguramente haya más partidos por ahí, leí en algún lado que los comunistas de Portugal y Jobbik en Hungría son también super prorrusos.


----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Seguramente haya más partidos por ahí, leí en algún lado que los comunistas de Portugal y Jobbik en Hungría son también super prorrusos.



En muchos casos es difícil de diferenciar el fanboyismo de el recibir un bizum. Por no hablar cuando se dan los dos a la vez.


----------



## tomcat ii (8 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor de la debacle de Rusia será la ruina de estos traidores hijos de puta.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Rusia esta pidiendo la hora.







__





Rusia lloriqueando a la ONU.


Pero no se decia que las armas occidentales eran una mierda comparadas con las todopoderosas armas sovieticas?? que si misiles hipersonicos, que si nukes, luego resulta que se tiene que ir a comprar mierda de drones a iran y obuses norcoreanos que a lo mejor te explotan en tu cara ... el 2º...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que ilegal..?si Ucrania está comprando las armas..Rusia no puede oponerse al libre mercado


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Fuente rusa: "¡Shevchenkovo, quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (tratamos de mantenerlo con cien combatientes de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas)! - Kupyansk todavía está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas".


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (8 Sep 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Esta claro que LA HORDA está al borde del colapso y tienen que poner todas sus bazas en desestabilizar Europa en el invierno y que la quinta columna de niñosrrata les salve el culo de su colapso económico (LA HORDA no tiene tecnología para hacer prospecciones en Siberia y en el caucaso ya andan pelados de recursos).
> Desde que empezó la guerra, LA HORDA ha reducido las importaciones en 3/4 incluso las que vienen de CHINA, y todo lo que importaba LA HORDA eran bienes avanzados como semiconductores, maquinaria, resinas, medicina o tecnología que la turcomongolada es incapaz de reemplazar porque son una panda de subnormales drogadictos beodos pedrastras con el cerebro frito por los opiaceos y el síndrome alcohólico fetal con el que nacieron.
> Si a eso le sumas que LA HORDA ya ha quemado 1/3 de sus reservas con los ingresos energéticos (las reservas que pueden acceder porque el resto están confiscadas en EEUU y la UE), el hostión que se van a dar va a ser apoteósico si cortan sus exportaciones de gas a Europa. En la primavera los mongoles estarán en retirada en Ucrania, sin reservas de moneda extranjera, con la economía inoperativa y sin ninguna baza para negociar. El hostión de la puta HORDA va a ser glorioso y la niñorratada ya no sabe ni como ocultarlo



Está al borde del colapso, se va a dar un hostion, ha quemado sus reservas... sí sí, que viene que viene, sí sí que viene que viene. 

Cuando realmente venga avisa, eso de está a punto, ya verás con los himars y bla bla bla...ya está mu visto y aburre.

Ah, avisa cuando Ucrania empiece a recuperar algo de territorio...he dicho "algo", no 2 puebluchos o aldeas.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> La cantidad de equipo ruso intacto que se entrega a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas es probablemente equivalente a décadas de producción rusa/URSS. Es equipo ruso, así que básicamente es una mierda. Pero la cantidad es asombrosa.



Hostia pero que guarros que son los orcos, los vehículos llenos de mierda, las trincheras llenas de mierda, no me entra en la cabeza que les de igual vivir entre la mierda, debe oler un tio de esos a kilometros, normal que prefieran ir fuera del blindado aunque los maten, pa meterse con esos cerdos en un sitio cerrao, tiras hasta la ultima papilla, dios que ascooo!!, si los dejan más tiempo mueren solos de tuberculosis, pie de trinchera, cirrosis ...

Este discurso motivaciónal se hizo famoso hace unos años:



A ver no me jodas, lo primero que le enseñan a un marine es a no ser un puto guarro, levantarse a la hora, hacer la cama, ducharse y pasar revista. El que no este presentable arrestado, luego ya la instrucción.

Estos son unos guarros y unos vagos de cojones, que ves sitios que llevan 6 meses y han cavado trincheras que no les llegan ni a las rodillas, no me jodas les da igual vivir entre mierda? No se molestan ni en trabajar para cavar una trinchera que les puede salvar la vida?

Han mandao a todos los niñorata, perros casa mami al frente o es que no tienen nada mejor?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Siguen apareciendo prisioneros


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

En algunos tweets hacen mencion que la operacion que esta realizando Ucrania es la misma que se hizo en la 2 Guerra mundial, la *Operation Fredericus II. que os parece?





*


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Hostia pero que guarros que son los orcos, los vehículos llenos de mierda, las trincheras llenas de mierda, no me entra en la cabeza que les de igual vivir entre la mierda, debe oler un tio de esos a kilometros, normal que prefieran ir fuera del blindado aunque los maten, pa meterse con esos cerdos en un sitio cerrao, tiras hasta la ultima papilla, dios que ascooo!!, si los dejan más tiempo mueren solos de tuberculosis, pie de trinchera, cirrosis ...
> 
> Este discurso motivaciónal se hizo famoso hace unos años:
> 
> ...



Rusia es un pais tercermundista con nukes, no hay mas

La gente son esclavos, con mentalidad de esclavos y tratados como esclavos, que viven en la mierda 

El ejercito no es mas que el reflejo de una sociedad donde el individuo no tiene valor alguno y puede ser explotado, denigrado y embrutecido. Una sociedad donde nada tiene importancia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Fuente rusa: "¡Shevchenkovo, quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (tratamos de mantenerlo con cien combatientes de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas)! - Kupyansk todavía está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas".


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que va yo sigo yendo con Rusia. Pero no niego lo evidente tampoco.



Te han regalado una lavadora por tus posts?


----------



## MAUSER (8 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Washington Post*.- Principal diario de la capital, con repercusión nacional por su versión digital. Información fiable. *Centro-izquierda*; se ha radicalizado sensiblemente desde la llegada de Trump al poder. Leído por los políticos nacionales, altos funcionarios federales, analistas de los _think tanks_ (centros de estudio), lobistas (que se concentran en DC), etc. Especial atención a noticias nacionales y a la acción del gobierno federal. Su edición escrita sólo se vende en la región metropolitana extendida de la capital: D.C. y parte de Maryland y Virginia.

No dejan entrar cámaras ni periodistas porque "todoh es mu secretoh".. Pero los ucranianos lo graban todo y lo suben a la red... Eso como se come?


----------



## JAGGER (8 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo que esconden las autoridades rusas: ¿Varias generaciones de rusos sentirán la caída económica?



Estoy convencido de esto. Al menos 60 años. Rusia va a pagar un alto costo por salirse del libreto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

Sí, el banco central ruso esta, sorpresa, mintiendo. Volvemos al cerrojazo informativo soviético en donde todo iba de maravilla.



JAGGER dijo:


> Estoy convencido de esto. Al menos 60 años. Rusia va a pagar un alto costo por salirse del libreto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## repompero (8 Sep 2022)

El Consejo Municipal de Smolninskoye decidió dirigirse a la Duma Estatal con una propuesta para presentar cargos de traición contra el Presidente Putin con el fin de destituirlo.

La decisión fue apoyada por la mayoría de los diputados presentes

Smolninskoye Municipal Okrug es un okrug municipal del distrito de Tsentralny de la ciudad federal de San Petersburgo, Rusia. Población: 76,259; 90,337. El okrug bordea el río Neva en el norte y en el este, la avenida Nevsky en el sur, la avenida Chernyshevskogo y la calle Vosstaniya en el oeste. Wikipedia (Inglés)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En algunos tweets hacen mencion que la operacion que esta realizando Ucrania es la misma que se hizo en la 2 Guerra mundial, la *Operation Fredericus II. que os parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda la operación en la zona es igual que en 1942, el saliente es igual y meses atrás, los avances rusos tras tomar Izium fueron exactamente iguales a los fallidos avances soviéticos de 1942.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sí, el banco central ruso esta, sorpresa, mintiendo. Volvemos al cerrojazo informativo soviético en donde todo iba de maravilla.



Y éste costo ya no sólo lo pagará el pobre del interior, la clase media moscovita también la pasará mal y los oligarcas van a tener que bajar el perfil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

direccion jerson


----------



## MAUSER (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Siguen apareciendo prisioneros



El que está con las patas abiertas parece que se ha meado encima, ese ha pasado auténtico terror. De creerse vencedores a lo que están viviendo, deben estar en shock.


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)

s300 Pillado fumando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

si han pillado sevchencovo ya estan a medio camino de kupiansk


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (8 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Esto a que se debe a la traición de China a Rusia? les compro el gas regalado de precio (precio de "amigo" que se aprovecha que estoy en una guerra para sacarme gas barato, barato) y ahora se lo vende a Europa?

El ajedrecista Putin, no les vendo gas a Europa a precio de oro para joderles, se lo vendo a China aun perdiendo una pasta para joder a Europa y ahora China se lo vende a Europa y se quedan ellos el beneficio.

Supongo que como todo lo que pasa formababa parte del plan de la calva ajedrecista.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Esto a que se debe a la traición de China a Rusia? les compro el gas regalado de precio (precio de "amigo" que se aprovecha que estoy en una guerra para sacarme gas barato, barato) y ahora se lo vende a Europa?
> 
> El ajedrecista Putin, no les vendo gas a Europa a precio de oro para joderles, se lo vendo a China aun perdiendo una pasta para joder a Europa y ahora China se lo vende a Europa y se quedan ellos el beneficio.
> 
> Supongo que como todo lo que pasa formababa parte del plan de la calva ajedrecista.




Ya lo dijimos varias veces

Fiate de los chinos, sobre todo como socios comerciales...


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

supongo que mientras hasta ahora existia un YAYAYA pra comprar gas y meterlo en los almacenes, por alemania, se ha estado demandando gas por encma del consumo. De ahora en adelante el gas se compra a (futuro) escalonadamente cuando haga falta; es decir los picos de demanda quedan atras.



Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Esto a que se debe a la traición de China a Rusia? les compro el gas regalado de precio (precio de "amigo" que se aprovecha que estoy en una guerra para sacarme gas barato, barato) y ahora se lo vende a Europa?
> 
> El ajedrecista Putin, no les vendo gas a Europa a precio de oro para joderles, se lo vendo a China aun perdiendo una pasta para joder a Europa y ahora China se lo vende a Europa y se quedan ellos el beneficio.
> 
> Supongo que como todo lo que pasa formababa parte del plan de la calva ajedrecista.


----------



## Subprime (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (8 Sep 2022)

Para ilustrar como china se esta follando la jugada maestra de putin de cortar el gas:









China Is Quietly Reselling Its Excess Russian LNG To Europe | OilPrice.com


China has been quietly reselling Russian LNG at a major mark up to gas-hungry European customers




oilprice.com





A Putin le mea en la cara ya to dios.

Dicen algunos periódicos que es hipocresia Europea, yo no lo veo así, el tontaco de Putin esta vendiendo su gas a china a mitad de precio por un acuerdo que hicieron con sus "amigos", y Europa se lo esta comprando barato bajando los precio al subsuelo, yo veo una forma indirecta de joderle la jugada maestra al ajedrecista ...


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

region de donets


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> EL hilo de la chincheta parece el subforo de economía. No se habla de mapas, ni de avances, ni de bajas. Se habla de tipos de interes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183347




He entrado por curisoidad en el Twitter del Pedro Baños y es lo mismo, todo tipos de interes, el gas, etc. Ni papa de la ofensiva ucraniana

Asi que ya sabemos las ordenes que han recibido los troles a sueldo de los rusos


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Lo de Jersón entiendo que no ha sido una finta ¿no? Porque lo de Jarkov nadie se lo esperaba.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Sep 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El invitado televisivo de los primeros días que más acertó al final fue el sargento legionario que llevó Iker Jiménez  medio twitter poniendolo a caldo al día siguiente



Ojo que el político ese es de Bildu, unos señores que nunca mataron a nadie.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Sep 2022)

Algo ha vuelto a pasar por la base aérea de Saki (Crimea)...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

les mea hasta irán que suministra artilleria a ucrania  



Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Para ilustrar como china se esta follando la jugada maestra de putin de cortar el gas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Algo ha vuelto a pasar por la base aérea de Saki (Crimea)...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

Jajaja, shit, lo hemos puesto a la vez...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo de Jersón entiendo que no ha sido una finta ¿no? Porque lo de Jarkov nadie se lo esperaba.



Jerson es el premio gordo. En mi opinión no es finta. Pero con la cantidad de tropas que ha acumulado Rusia allí va a costar que caíga. Los rusos se han creído a pies juntillas toda la contrainformación occidental y han picado como unos pardillos.

Jerson la van a perder tarde o temprano porque el area de operaciones para los rusos es un sinsentido desde hace meses, pero por una decisión política han metido allí toda la carne en el asador. Un ejercito que depende de unos esfuerzos logísticos enormes, para munición y movimiento, porque la palabra precisión aún no está en su vocabulario, tienen que defenderse con una degradación logística creciente. No recuerdo quien dijo la frase, pero me pareció magistral. *"Jerson es una cabeza de puente pero sin puente".*

La historia de ejercitos abastecidos por puentes aereos no suele terminar bien. Que se lo digan a Paulus.



A fuego lento.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no es que Kherson vaya a caer, es que no se con que lo van a poder sostener,
> 
> *Kherson es una cabeza de puente sin puentes*, si cae la presa, Kherson ya no importa, es un objetivo secundario dentro del teatro.
> 
> que capacidad de subministro tienen las barcazas? con los civiles por enmedio



presente


----------



## XicoRaro (8 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo se, pero a mi me parece que tras esto tiene que haber modelos matemáticos y de todo preparándolo, es como si el pentagono estuviera desplegando pura teoria en un entorno de laboratorio, es maravilloso como un punch ofensivo se produce en un lado, y antes de que se enfrié, se produce un punch en otro lado, dejando al orco en un estado de indefensión de respuesta. Una sinfonia entre escalones aqui y alla.



Es lo que tienes cuando juegas a la guerra del siglo XXI con tecnología y tácticas de 1950: incluso un país inferior te la mete hasta el hígado.


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Jerson es el premio gordo. En mi opinión no es finta. Pero con la cantidad de tropas que ha acumulado Rusia allí va a costar que caíga. Los rusos se han creído a pies juntillas toda la contrainformación occidental y han picado como unos pardillos.
> 
> Jerson la van a perder tarde o temprano porque el area de operaciones para los rusos es un sinsentido desde hace meses, pero por una decisión política han metido allí toda la carne en el asador. Un ejercito que depende de unos esfuerzos logísticos enormes, para munición y movimiento, porque la palabra precisión aún no está en su vocabulario, tienen que defenderse con una degradación logística creciente. No recuerdo quien dijo la frase, pero me pareció magistral. *"Jerson es una cabeza de puente pero sin puente".*
> 
> ...



A mas tropas mas intendencia

mejor que esten todos juntos asi se podran eliminar mas facilmente


----------



## delhierro (8 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es lo que tienes cuando juegas a la guerra del siglo XXI con tecnología y tácticas de 1950: incluso un país inferior te la mete hasta el hígado.



Lo que suele pasar con los que confunden la guerra real , con el tik-tok y el twitter es lo siguiente....

videvoenhronika.ru - Военная хроника 

Al final van a cabrear a los rusos que sacaran a Putin de su indecisión permanente. Luego nos arrepentiremos.


----------



## XicoRaro (8 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que suele pasar con los que confunden la guerra real , con el tik-tok y el twitter es lo siguiente....
> 
> videvoenhronika.ru - Военная хроника
> 
> Al final van a cabrear a los rusos que sacaran a Putin de su indecisión permanente. Luego nos arrepentiremos.



Al mejor hilo de la guerra de Ucrania se viene llorado de fábrica. Si no, vuélvete al hilo-cagarral con chincheta con tus camaradas PutiMonguers


----------



## delhierro (8 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Al hilo de la guerra de Ucrania se viene llorado de fábrica. Si no, vuélvete al hilo-cagarral con chincheta.



¿ donde ves que lloro ? Deja de inventarte patrañas.

Y escribo donde me sale de las pelotas, como es normal.

De momento las sanciones van a hacer llorar a los foreros con hipoteca, +0,75% y subiendo.


----------



## XicoRaro (8 Sep 2022)

No apto para PutiMonguers.


----------



## XicoRaro (8 Sep 2022)

¡Vaya bofetón en la cara de los PutiMonguers!
Como lo estoy GOZANDO.


----------



## Decipher (8 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lances de guerra:
> Ucranianos intentan operación sorpresa con barcazas a la Central Zaporozhie, les descubren y les envían dos KA52.



¿Pero porqué lo grabaron con una patata?


----------



## Decipher (8 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> ¡Vaya bofetón en la cara de los PutiMonguers!
> Como lo estoy GOZANDO.



26.000 habitantes...


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Sep 2022)

Es una finta.


----------



## Decipher (8 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Excepto que esos son ucranianos, bien. Yago lo sacó en un video.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Esto marcha amigos !!


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Sep 2022)

Este era uno de los objetivos de esta guerra: Vaciar los depósitos OTAN de viejo material oriental y reemplazarlo por materias HSAno nuevo


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Imágenes salvajes de Humvees ucranianos que asaltan una aldea ocupada por los rusos, intensos disparos de ametralladoras pesadas e infantería desmontando


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Aqui vemos la ineptitud del ejercito ruso, una vez q has disparado sobre todo en campo abierto (o zona abierta) lo normal es que te ocultes y ocupes otra posicion mas protegida, mientras recargas y te preparas para disparar desde otra posicion. A tomar por culo un T90


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han alcanzado más de 400 objetivos con HIMARS, con "efectos devastadores", dice el general Mark Milley durante una conferencia de prensa en Alemania al final de la reunión de altos funcionarios de defensa de varias docenas de países que apoyan a Ucrania.


----------



## iases (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Aqui vemos la ineptitud del ejercito ruso, una vez q has disparado sobre todo en campo abierto (o zona abierta) lo normal es que te ocultes y ocupes otra posicion mas protegida, mientras recargas y te preparas para disparar desde otra posicion. A tomar por culo un T90



A lo mejor han salido ilesos y con un poco de pintura y una Z nueva lo arreglamos


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Tecnologia USANA de los 80...


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Soy solo yo el que le parece que las cosas se estan precipitando?


----------



## Pinovski (8 Sep 2022)

Los ucranianos comienzan a plantar banderas de Ucrania en los territorios perdidos por los rusos estos dias. Incrementa la humillación


Los rusos son buenos peleando en el foro pero en el mundo real no tanto




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

No, esto es Blitzkrieg, hay que seguir sin parar, no darle tiempo al enemigo a reorganizarse, como la invasion de francia o la de polonia.

Los Ucranianos no estan ocupando territorio por mucho mapa de colorines que pongan, estan destruyendo al enemigo. Precisamente un fallo de los alemanes fue parar cuando tenian al ejercito britanico contra el mar y los dejaron escapar por Dunkerke


----------



## Cuscarejo (8 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que suele pasar con los que confunden la guerra real , con el tik-tok y el twitter es lo siguiente....
> 
> videvoenhronika.ru - Военная хроника
> 
> Al final van a cabrear a los rusos que sacaran a Putin de su indecisión permanente. Luego nos arrepentiremos.



Aquí se tratan hechos, no opiniones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> No, esto es Blitzkrieg, hay que seguir sin parar, no darle tiempo al enemigo a reorganizarse, como la invasion de francia o la de polonia.
> 
> Los Ucranianos no estan ocupando territorio por mucho mapa de colorines que pongan, estan destruyendo al enemigo. Precisamente un fallo de los alemanes fue parar cuando tenian al ejercito britanico contra el mar y los dejaron escapar por Dunkerke



Las guerras son muy feas pero no hay otra y más cuando tienes un enemigo salvaje como el ruso, los ucranianos lo saben y van a matar a todos los que puedan.
A estas alturas donde Rusia ha hecho muchas propociones de diálogo y lloriqueos ante la onu ya solo les queda correr para no morir.

El hombre blanco cruzó el mar
White man came across the sea

Nos trajo dolor y miseria
He brought us pain and misery

Mató a nuestras tribus, mató a nuestro credo
He killed our tribes, he killed our creed

Tomó nuestro juego por su propia necesidad
He took our game for his own need
Lo peleamos duro, lo peleamos bien
We fought him hard, we fought him well

En las llanuras le dimos el infierno
Out on the plains we gave him hell

Pero vinieron muchos, demasiado para Cree
But many came, too much for Cree

Oh, ¿alguna vez seremos liberados?
Oh, will we ever be set free?
Cabalgando a través de nubes de polvo y desechos estériles
Riding through dust clouds and barren wastes

Galopando fuerte en las llanuras
Galloping hard on the plains

Persiguiendo a los pieles rojas de vuelta a sus agujeros
Chasing the redskins back to their holes

Luchando contra ellos en su propio juego
Fighting them at their own game

Asesinato por la libertad la puñalada por la espalda
Murder for freedom the stab in the back

Las mujeres y los niños son cobardes, atacan
Women and children are cowards, attack
Corre a las colinas
Run to the hills

Corran por sus vidas
Run for your lives

Corre a las colinas
Run to the hills

Corran por sus vidas
Run for your lives
Soldado azul en los páramos estériles
Soldier blue in the barren wastes

Cazar y matar es un juego
Hunting and killing's a game

Violar a las mujeres y desperdiciar a los hombres
Raping the women and wasting the men

Los únicos buenos indios son mansos
The only good Indians are tame

Vendiéndoles whisky y tomando su oro
Selling them whiskey and taking their gold

Esclavizando a los jóvenes y destruyendo a los viejos
Enslaving the young and destroying the old
Corre a las colinas
Run to the hills

Corran por sus vidas
Run for your lives

Corre a las colinas
Run to the hills

Corran por sus vidas
Run for your lives

Gloria a Ucrania.
Viva Europa
Arriba España.


----------



## keylargof (8 Sep 2022)

Me encanta el olor a finta de Kiev por las mañanas


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Sep 2022)

estoy más sorprendido que los rusos


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Soy solo yo el que le parece que las cosas se estan precipitando?



Es que la jugada de estrategia ha sido maestra:
- Se ha estado diciendo que se iba a atacar con un millon de soldados la zona Sur.
- Han estado machacando con himars toda esa zona, que les han dejado sin polvorines, pero tb lo han estado haciendo por el Norte
- Se ha filtrado que Ucrania tiene muchas bajas y que apenas tienen tropas.
- Los rusos se han confiado y han enviado todo lo del Norte que tenia cierta calidad al Sur, dejando el Norte con borralla.
- Se ataca el Sur .
- Y tres dias después se inicia el resto de contraofensivas.
- Los rusos no pueden mover tropas del Sur al Norte de nuevo ya que estan bajo presion y sin apenas logistica


Y alguna otra operacion que iremos conociendo mas adelante

Ha sido una estrategia magistral


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tales. (8 Sep 2022)

Los rusos están siendo aniquilados en el frente norte pero resisten en Kherson, aún hay guerra para rato


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Jerson también.. "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rompieron las órdenes defensivas de la 20ª División de Fusileros Motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca de Posad-Pokrovsky (a 30 km de Kherson), informan los corresponsales militares rusos".


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

Lo que han hecho los soldados ucranianos tiene su mérito cuando estaban defenestrados, pero no hay nada que celebrar, hay que seguir luchando, con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

No se si os acordais de la serie Generation Kill, es prácticamente igual. Se nota las doctrinas usanas aplicadas contra los rusos y se ve que funcionan jojojo


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

Y la fuerza aérea Ucraniana,esa que no existía, sigue dando caña:


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es que la jugada de estrategia ha sido maestra:
> - Se ha estado diciendo que se iba a atacar con un millon de soldados la zona Sur.
> - Han estado machacando con himars toda esa zona, que les han dejado sin polvorines, pero tb lo han estado haciendo por el Norte
> - Se ha filtrado que Ucrania tiene muchas bajas y que apenas tienen tropas.
> ...



Eso es como volver a la primera guerra mundial. No han aprendido una mierda en 100 años.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Brutalsky muestra los corruptos e incompetentes gobernadores encargados de reclutar pepinos dispuestos a morir por la madre patria, ellos desde luego no van a la guerra ni van a morir por la patria ni por Putin


¿Cómo están Putin y Rusia multiplicando sus problemas de guerra?

Stalin exterminó a la intelectualidad rusa ya cualquiera lo suficientemente competente como para oponérsele. La degradación del acervo genético fue completa.

Sus incompetentes generales utilizaron a sus soldados como carne de cañón para ganar batallas arrojando cuerpos humanos bajo los tanques y ametralladoras alemanes, lo que eventualmente resultó en un récord de 26 millones de muertes.

Cincuenta años más tarde, otro gobernante maníaco exterminó, exilió o encarceló a cualquiera que pudiera oponerse a él, rodeándose de matones astutos pero incompetentes, humillados y degradados, con lavado de cerebro a la población pobre.

Rusia está perdiendo 85,000 personas por mes en muertes excesivas y un millón adicional que puede evaluar qué infierno es este país que huye de Rusia cada año.

A finales de siglo, la mayoría de las regiones de Rusia estarán vacías.

Sin inmutarse, Putin inició la Operación Militar Especial para luchar contra Occidente, donde cree que se encuentran todos los problemas del pueblo ruso para acelerar la autodestrucción nacional.

Está usando los mismos métodos que Stalin: comandantes incompetentes que lanzan carne de cañón para detener las armas superiores.

No se avergüenza de llamar nazis a los ucranianos, a pesar de que lucharon contra el nazismo alemán al lado de los rusos ni de usar símbolos nazis para apuntalar el apoyo.







Radii Habirov (izquierda) es el gobernador de Bashkortostán. Como decano de la Facultad de Derecho, vendió diplomas a estudiantes y, como diputado del partido político Rusia Unida, subastó los mandatos del partido al mejor postor, una buena inversión para cualquier delincuente.







En la conferencia de prensa con un batallón de pepinos (nuevos reclutas utilizados como carne de cañón en Ucrania) que él ayudó a reunir, un militar con pasamontañas le preguntó al gobernador si se presentaría en Donbas para apoyarlos. “¿Verdad o no verdad?”

“No es cierto”, confesó honestamente Habirov. “Estoy trabajando en la Estrategia de Desarrollo de Bashkortoatan 2030”.

Habirov tenía cosas más importantes que hacer que arriesgar su vida por la guerra del viejo zar comunista.

Y ustedes, muchachos, adelante. Después de todo, te pagan una fortuna por morir, 100 dólares al día.







El gobernador de Khabarovsk Krai, Mikhail Degryarov, ex amante del difunto Vladimir Zhirinovsky no pudo evitar sonreír ante la pregunta de si planea venir a Donbass.

Los gobernadores designados por el Kremlin no son tontos y no tienen escrúpulos morales para mandar a la muerte a miles de idiotas.







Aquí está otro diputado del partido gobernante Rusia Unida Plotnikov con su glamorosa esposa en París. ¿Sanciones? ¿Qué sanciones?







Este abuelo prefiere pasar sus vacaciones en Ucrania. “Hemos estado entrenando durante todo un mes”.

Bueno, supongo que es bueno para ir a luchar contra el ejército entrenado y equipado por la OTAN que ya ha matado a batallones enteros de Spetznaz y paracaidistas rusos.


Continua


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (8 Sep 2022)

Observen...



delhierro dijo:


> Lo que suele pasar con los que confunden la guerra real , con el tik-tok y el twitter es lo siguiente....
> 
> videvoenhronika.ru - Военная хроника
> 
> Al final van a cabrear a los rusos que sacaran a Putin de su indecisión permanente. Luego nos arrepentiremos.




Broootaaal forma de mostrar dolor y lloriquear.







Corta la respiración y deja el corazón helado.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Vladimir Yuiba, gobernador de Komi, es médico. Para dejar vacante el puesto de su esposa Tatiana, despidió a un famoso médico militar, el profesor Zhivurt, quien escribió libros de texto que los estudiantes usan para aprender medicina militar.

Robó millones de dólares de contratos gubernamentales que no se molestó en declarar. Aquí se le ve luciendo medallas aunque no participó en ningún operativo militar charlando con hombres a los que manda a morir.







“Rango santo, protectores de vuestras familias. Detrás de ti está la Gran Rusia”.































Misha Firer


Brutalsky Son of Quora.




www.quora.com




.


----------



## El Promotor (8 Sep 2022)

Intuyo que en la madre patria Rusia viene otra racha de caídas accidentales por la ventana y raciones de polonio a discreción.

Algunos empiezan a levantar la voz contra el tirano.

*Cargos públicos rusos acusan a Putin de traición por intervención en Ucrania*

Moscú, 8 sep (EFE).- *Un grupo de diputados municipales rusos se dirigió hoy a la Duma o cámara de diputados con la petición de que acuse de alta traición al presidente del país, Vladímir Putin, por iniciar la campaña militar en Ucrania.*

"Consideramos que la decisión del presidente Putin sobre el inicio de la operación militar especial perjudica la seguridad de Rusia y sus ciudadanos", señala la *petición de los diputados del consejo municipal de Smólninskoye de San Petersburgo, ciudad natal de Putin.*

Según informa el diario digital Meduza, el objetivo de la petición es que Putin sea depuesto de su cargo al frente del Kremlin, adonde llegó en 2000 y, según la reforma constitucional, podría permanecer hasta 2036.

"En nuestra opinión, con el comienzo de la operación militar especial en territorio de Ucrania en las acciones del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, hay indicios de un crimen contemplado por el artículo 73 de la Constitución de la Federación Rusa, alta traición", señalan.

*Según la solicitud, desde el inicio de las hostilidades están muriendo ciudadanos rusos, se ha deteriorado la economía nacional, y se está produciendo una fuga de inversores y cerebros.*

*Además, se amplía la OTAN hacia el este y, debido a la decisión del presidente, la frontera entre Rusia y la Alianza Atlántica se ha duplicado con el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia.*

La intervención militar rusa también ha provocado el efecto contrario a la desmilitarización del país vecino con el suministro occidental a Ucrania de 38.000 millones de dólares en armamento.

Uff.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Sin confirmar

Balakliya


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Intuyo que en la madre patria Rusia viene otra racha de caídas accidentales por la ventana y raciones de polonio a discreción.
> 
> Algunos empiezan a levantar la voz contra el tirano.
> 
> ...



Esos diputados existen? Hay que tener pelotas...


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

No esta confirmado pero como sea cierto vuelven las purgas por parte de Putin
Acabaran matándose entre ellos? habrá Novichok para todos? defenestraciones generalizadas?


Diputados municipales de San Petersburgo han presentado una propuesta a la Duma Estatal para presentar cargos de traición contra Putin para destituirlo de la oficina presidencial


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

Este os va a gustar


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

En algún lugar de Kherson Ukrianian T-72M MBT


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Joder eso si seria un palo para putina.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Sep 2022)

Al parecer las fuerzas ucranianas han avanzado en jerson en las últimas horas Y han sobrepasado algunas líneas defensivas rusas. Según los rumores hay probable colapso ruso también en jerson


----------



## El Promotor (8 Sep 2022)

El frente en el hilo-frenopático con chincheta también se derrumba.

La resistencia de las escasas tropas de putincels que quedan es casi inexistente y los más avispados ya han empacado sus lavadoras y se han evaporado sin dejar rastro.

Solo resisten foreros como @ZHU DE, que nada tiene que perder porque sabe que para lo que le queda de vida es mejor acabar así. El geoestratega @arriondas también aguanta porque sigue atrapado en un matrimonio dimitry de mierda con una bigotuda rusa. Y el general @Zhukov, abandonado totalmente al alcohol mientras fantasea con fintas y pinzas magistrales. Los menos han decidido venir a este hilo a inmolarse al más puro estilo de los kamikazes japoneses (@delhierro y @McNulty ). Aún mantienen la fe en la victoria final y creen que su sacrificio servirá para algo.

El forero @M. Priede, como buen superviviente, se aferra a la vida posteando en webs cutres por tres euros + IVA + la voluntad y se rumorea que se ha ofrecido a los rusos (vía embajada) para ejercer y lo que se tercie con los chechenos y los mercenarios de Wagner. Al parecer con la misma tarifa que cobra por postear.

El panorama es desolador.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Si Ucrania recupera el territorio e invade Belgorod, se debería sancionar a Ucrania y enviarle HIMARS a Rusia?


----------



## McNulty (8 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> El frente en hilo-frenopático con chincheta también se derrumba.
> 
> La resistencia de las escasas tropas de putincels que quedan es casi inexistente y los más avispados ya han empacado sus lavadoras y se han evaporado sin dejar rastro.
> 
> ...



Estamos en horas bajas si. Muy malas noticias lo de Barakleya o como se diga. No se a que esperan los rusos para mover ficha la verdad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

El único poder de Rusia es derrochar pedazos de carne y sangre, el límite humano se acabó, el país está muerto. Fin.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El you ruber Niño rata pro ruso Yago Rodríguez de cosas militares , decía que Ucrania no tenía capacidad para hacer una ofensiva de maniobras en jerson . Miente Yago Rodríguez se rió de los himars y su importancia en la guerra decía que servían para muy poco y no cambiarían el signo de la guerra . Pues gracias a los himars los rusos están colapsando en todos los frentes debido al bombardeo sistemático de sus almacenes y centros logísticos. También dijo que rusia conquistaría Ucrania en 2 días . Miente . Es un niño rata pendejo. No tiene credibilidad. El you ruber bueno es gmitu mucho mas serio en sus análisis. Yago Rodríguez habla bien y es entretenido pero no tiene credibilidad. Yo lo veo pero sin tomarlo en serio




a mi me entretiene pero falla mas que una escopeta de feria


aunque segun el es un visionario

hoy en la secta volvio con el cuento de las armas nucleares, curiosamente en su canal hace meses que no le oigo mentarlas, asin que casi seguro que phat torbe ferreras le manda crear tension asustaviejas para los funcivagos y jubilados que ven su panfleto de al rojo vivo.


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Mis generales en este momento.




Copuis Maximus: En la televisión rusa en vivo, el comandante de las fuerzas especiales chechenas dice que la carrera rusa es una estratagema para permitir que los rusos luchen en posiciones más convenientes.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (8 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> El frente en el hilo-frenopático con chincheta también se derrumba.
> 
> La resistencia de las escasas tropas de putincels que quedan es casi inexistente y los más avispados ya han empacado sus lavadoras y se han evaporado sin dejar rastro.
> 
> ...



Os venís arriba con demasiada facilidad, y eso denota muchas cosas.


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Os venís arriba con demasiada facilidad, y eso denota muchas cosas.





es que Kadirov...
es que los chechenos...


----------



## terro6666 (8 Sep 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si Ucrania recupera el territorio e invade Belgorod, se debería sancionar a Ucrania y enviarle HIMARS a Rusia?



Evidentemente no, se invadirá para crear una tierra de nadie contra de un vecino invasor.


----------



## McNulty (8 Sep 2022)

El problema es que a los ukros les sobra carne de cañón para sacrificar, y a los rusos no. Me temo que el mando OTAN se ha dado cuenta de esto tan obvio, y han comenzado a tirar palante con todo.

Si, lo de Donestk es lo único positivo.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Os venís arriba con demasiada facilidad, y eso denota muchas cosas.




tiene forma de polla


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Reuters: El ejército ucraniano proporciona la primera actualización sobre la contraofensiva en la región de Kharkiv. El general de brigada Gromov afirma que las tropas ucranianas recuperaron 700 kilómetros cuadrados, liberaron 20 aldeas y avanzaron 50 km en territorio controlado por las fuerzas rusas. 


*Las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan profundamente en las líneas rusas en la región de Kharkiv: general*


Kyiv, 8 sep (Reuters) - Las tropas ucranianas recuperaron más de 700 kilómetros cuadrados (270 millas cuadradas) de territorio en el sur y en la región oriental de Kharkiv, donde avanzaron hasta 50 kilómetros (31 millas) hacia las líneas rusas y recuperaron más de 20 aldeas, dijo el jueves un general ucraniano.
Los comentarios del general de brigada Oleksiy Gromov en una sesión informativa fueron la evaluación pública más detallada hasta el momento de la contraofensiva de Ucrania. Kyiv se ha negado hasta ahora a revelar muchos detalles para no comprometer la operación.

"Durante las operaciones de defensa para recuperar el territorio perdido en la dirección de Kharkiv, desde el comienzo de la semana, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania... han penetrado en las líneas enemigas a una profundidad de hasta 50 kilómetros", dijo Gromov.
No dijo qué asentamientos habían sido recuperados en la región de Kharkiv.
"La cantidad total de territorio devuelto al control ucraniano en las direcciones Kharkiv y Pivdennyi Buh es de más de 700 kilómetros cuadrados", dijo.

Pivdennyi Buh es un río que atraviesa la ciudad fronteriza del sur de Mykolaiv antes de desembocar en el Mar Negro.
Dijo que las tropas ucranianas avanzaron hasta 3 km (1,8 millas) en el frente de Sloviansk en el este y recuperaron un asentamiento llamado Ozerne.
Destacó el papel de los drones Bayraktar de fabricación turca.
"Las unidades de infantería y artillería motorizada enemigas desprotegidas por los sistemas de defensa aérea se convierten en presa fácil para nuestros Bayraktars, cuya cantidad siempre aumenta, gracias a nuestros voluntarios", dijo.










Ukrainian forces advance deep into Russian lines in Kharkiv region - general


Ukrainian troops have recaptured more than 700 square km (270 square miles) of territory in the south and in the eastern Kharkiv region, where they advanced up to 50 km (31 miles) into Russian lines and retaken more than 20 villages, a Ukrainian general said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## repompero (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estamos en horas bajas si. Muy malas noticias lo de Barakleya o como se diga. No se a que esperan los rusos para mover ficha la verdad.



No se por qué me da que no les quedan fichas para mover. Fichas buenas, digo.


----------



## Trovador (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tiene forma de polla
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183895





sí, la gráfica es clara...


----------



## arriondas (8 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tiene forma de polla
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183895



Pensando en eso, ¿eh?


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Se negaron a luchar, como castigo los arrojaron al frente sin armas - capturado "lnrovtsy" en la región de Kharkiv


----------



## repompero (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El problema es que a los ukros les sobra carne de cañón para sacrificar, y a los rusos no. Me temo que el mando OTAN se ha dado cuenta de esto tan obvio, y han comenzado a tirar palante con todo.
> 
> Si, lo de Donestk es lo único positivo.



¿Como dice?


----------



## arriondas (8 Sep 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si Ucrania recupera el territorio e invade Belgorod, se debería sancionar a Ucrania y enviarle HIMARS a Rusia?



Sucedería lo que dijo Jeffrey Sachs. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tiene forma de polla
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183895



No lo digas muy alto, que igual es forma de ojete con caca. Y no lo digo en broma, qué parece el trabajo de un urólogo. Paciencia, que Rusia es capaz de meter carne podrida en el asador.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Warburg (8 Sep 2022)

No me puedo creer el avance ucraniano. Es totalmente imposible, tiene que ser por fuerza una trampa rusa. Yo si fuera ellos no festejaría mucho.


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Muere a los 96 años Isabel II, la Reina eterna


La muerte de la soberana llega prácticamente por sorpresa, porque pese a su avanzada edad, gozaba de una salud de hierro. Ni siquiera la pandemia de Covid-19 pudo con ella



www.abc.es


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (8 Sep 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> No me puedo creer el avance ucraniano. Es totalmente imposible, tiene que ser por fuerza una trampa rusa. Yo si fuera ellos no festejaría mucho.



Es todo un truco del calvo, cuando los Ukras crean que van ganando gracias a ellos y a la OTAN, saldrá el calvo y dirá "Chorpresaaa" y anunciará que todo a sido una finta para engañarlos.


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Sep 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> No me puedo creer el avance ucraniano. Es totalmente imposible, tiene que ser por fuerza una trampa rusa. Yo si fuera ellos no festejaría mucho.



es una finta, claramente, los que sabemos ajedrez 3D lo vimos hace días


----------



## Trovador (8 Sep 2022)

_Por lo que puedo determinar de fuentes pro-RU, los elementos ucranianos han llegado hasta Hrushivka (ru: Grushevka) y los combates continúan desde hace 3 horas. *Aproximadamente a 7 km de Kup'yansk.

 *_


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> No me puedo creer el avance ucraniano. Es totalmente imposible, tiene que ser por fuerza una trampa rusa. Yo si fuera ellos no festejaría mucho.



Ahora sacan los ciborgs armata hipersonicos de titanio liquido, que los estan peinando


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Sep 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mis generales en este momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que alguien le diga al pavo ese que se dice finta, se ve que no se ha leído la circular que mandó putin el otro día


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Deserciones masivas en filas rusas


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Sep 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si Ucrania recupera el territorio e invade Belgorod, se debería sancionar a Ucrania y enviarle HIMARS a Rusia?




no, si inicias un conflicto y lo pierdes para que quien te pone en tu sitio firme la paz debes ceder territorios......al menos asi era en la epoca en la que vive el neandertal ruso medio seguidor del xiringo de nukones


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

Sorrrrpresssssaaaaaa


----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)

Los prorusos andan entre que esto es como un combate de boxeo Rochy Vs Apollo Creed y lo que están haciendo los rusos es cansar a los ucranianos y hacerles gastar munición o, ya verás ya el frío que van a pasar los europeos este invierno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no, si inicias un conflicto y lo pierdes para que quien te pone en tu sitio firme la paz debes ceder territorios......al menos asi era en la epoca en la que vive el neandertal ruso medio seguidor del xiringo de nukones



ucrania tiene a tiro esa republiqueta de transitiria y no hizo nada ,,porque sabe que eso el "ilegal"


----------



## repompero (8 Sep 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> No me puedo creer el avance ucraniano. Es totalmente imposible, tiene que ser por fuerza una trampa rusa. Yo si fuera ellos no festejaría mucho.



Si , otra finta. Por eso están dejando vehículos preparados, munición y hasta la orco-comida en la mesa.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Warburg (8 Sep 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Si , otra finta. Por eso están dejando vehículos preparados, munición y hasta la orco-comida en la mesa.



Hasta dentro de unos días no se sabrá realmente el resultado de esta ofensiva. Si es como la cuentan... es otra decepción de Rusia.


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

*Cargos públicos rusos acusan a Putin de traición por la intervención en Ucrania.*
Un grupo de diputados municipales rusos se dirigió hoy a la Duma o cámara de diputados con la petición de que acuse de alta traición al presidente del país, Vladímir Putin, por iniciar la campaña militar en Ucrania.

"Consideramos que la decisión del presidente Putin sobre el inicio de la operación militar especial perjudica la seguridad de Rusia y sus ciudadanos", señala la petición de los diputados del consejo municipal de Smólninskoye de San Petersburgo, ciudad natal de Putin.

Según informa el diario digital Meduza, el objetivo de la petición es que Putin sea depuesto de su cargo al frente del Kremlin, adonde llegó en 2000 y, según la reforma constitucional, podría permanecer hasta 2036, informa Efe.


----------



## El Promotor (8 Sep 2022)

Isabel II se fue al otro barrio.

Dios salve a la reina de una nación soberana y libre que ayuda a Ucrania.

*Muere la reina Isabel II de Inglaterra, referente de la monarquía europea*

*El día que Isabel II demostró que no soportaba a Vladimir Putin*

Es el turno del joven heredero al trono de solo 70 años.


----------



## Ricardiano (8 Sep 2022)

Hay que reconocer que semejante operación con varios frentes y con objetivos tan ambiciosos se me antoja imposible, ya no realizarla tan solo imaginarla, sin que los usanos estén detrás. Pasar del decrépito ejercito de 2014 que puso la alfombra roja en Crimea, a este que no solo se deja la piel, es que es capaz de realizar semejante ofensiva en diferentes frentes en menos de 10 años es increíble si no entran variables externas. 

Desde aquí y sin haber visto los planes de la ofensiva, tiene pinta que se van a dedicar a cortar todas las líneas de suministro que puedan. No hace falta hacer más. Si te cargas sus líneas logísticas caerán como fruta madura. Entiendo, que por eso no paran, ni consolidan terreno. Unos cuantos días sin recibir pertrechos y los rusos se desharán como un azucarillo. Tampoco es menor el desconcierto que debe estar creando semejante ofensiva en el generalato ruso. Deben estar filipando. 

Ya sería el colmo de que se hayan tragado las tonterías de que los ukras no podían hacer ofensivas. Es lo que les faltaba para cantar el bingo en esta guerra.


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)

> La población de Transnistria se niega a firmar contratos con el ejército ruso, y hay deserción masiva en el "grupo operativo de tropas"...



¿Os acordáis, no hace tanto de aquello, del corredor hasta Transnistria?. Y dice Putin que no han perdido nada....


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ucrania tiene a tiro esa republiqueta de transitiria y no hizo nada ,,porque sabe que eso el "ilegal"




obviamente ucrania no se va a extralimitar de sus fronteras de 2013 y menos transnistria que pertenece a moldavia/rumania

solo reapondia a en el hipotetico caso de que invadiese parte de rusia si se deberian mandar himars a rusia para evitarlo


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Yo no me atrevo a decir que sea el fin de Rusia, ni de lejos. Pero si se concreta el fracaso que parecen mostrar los últimos días (y toda la guerra, en general), creo que es posible que empiecen a pedirse cuentas unos a otros dentro de Rusia y se líe gorda. 

Entre la humillación y los egos...


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Es un buen momento para que Moldavia tome lo que es suyo.


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es un buen momento para que Moldavia tome lo que es suyo.



El ejército de Moldavia es testimonial. Pero tras una hipotética derrota rusa en Ucrania, el aislamiento a la guarnición rusa allí ha de ser absoluto. Ya se marcharan ellos andando.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Sep 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> no, si inicias un conflicto y lo pierdes para que quien te pone en tu sitio firme la paz debes ceder territorios......al menos asi era en la epoca en la que vive el neandertal ruso medio seguidor del xiringo de nukones



Animus iocandi


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> El ejército de Moldavia es testimonial. Pero tras una hipotética derrota rusa en Ucrania, el aislamiento a la guarnición rusa allí ha de ser absoluto. Ya se marcharan ellos andando.











Zelenski y su homóloga moldava apuntan a una estrategia "común" frente a la ofensiva rusa


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha recibido este lunes en Kiev la visita de su homóloga...




www.europapress.es




Ucrania le puede ayudar, a fin de cuentas para Rusia es territorio ruso.


----------



## Spieluhr (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pensando en eso, ¿eh?



con el barco hundiendose y pensando en mujeres


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Los propietarios de automóviles Mercedes-Benz en Rusia ya no pueden hacer duplicados de llaves para sus automóviles, y las piezas de repuesto para ellos se entregan en un pedido individual con un período de espera de 2 a 6 meses.


----------



## arriondas (8 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> con el barco hundiendose y pensando en mujeres
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183993



Si no fuera por estos ratinos y porque tienen pelo...


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a decir que sea el fin de Rusia, ni de lejos. Pero si se concreta el fracaso que parecen mostrar los últimos días (y toda la guerra, en general), creo que es posible que empiecen a pedirse cuentas unos a otros dentro de Rusia y se líe gorda.
> 
> Entre la humillación y los egos...



El pueblo ruso tragara mierda como la llevan tragando desde hace 1000 años, sufren torturas, genocidios, desplazamientos en masa y siguen tragando. Millones de muertos, pobreza y mierda y no se quejan. Un pais que podia ser como corea del sur se empeña en acabar como corea del norte

Los de arriba moveran ficha, se reorganizaran, a algunos castuzos les cortaran el cuello, otros escaparan al extranjero a vivir como dios. Entraran otros a robar como los anteriores y gestionaran el cubo de mierda en que va a acabar el pais


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Madreeeeee


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que semejante operación con varios frentes y con objetivos tan ambiciosos se me antoja imposible, ya no realizarla tan solo imaginarla, sin que los usanos estén detrás. Pasar del decrépito ejercito de 2014 que puso la alfombra roja en Crimea, a este que no solo se deja la piel, es que es capaz de realizar semejante ofensiva en diferentes frentes en menos de 10 años es increíble si no entran variables externas.
> 
> Desde aquí y sin haber visto los planes de la ofensiva, tiene pinta que se van a dedicar a cortar todas las líneas de suministro que puedan. No hace falta hacer más. Si te cargas sus líneas logísticas caerán como fruta madura. Entiendo, que por eso no paran, ni consolidan terreno. Unos cuantos días sin recibir pertrechos y los rusos se desharán como un azucarillo. Tampoco es menor el desconcierto que debe estar creando semejante ofensiva en el generalato ruso. Deben estar filipando.
> 
> Ya sería el colmo de que se hayan tragado las tonterías de que los ukras no podían hacer ofensivas. Es lo que les faltaba para cantar el bingo en esta guerra.



pero ric, no te escama una cosa?? (bueno varias, pero una en concreto)

los rusos ni se la vieron venir!! (que no tienen satélites ni inteligencia ni nada o qué??)

y lo que es peor, parecen incapaces de dar respuesta, más allá de bombardear alguna ciudad con algún misil rescatado del fondo de algún barril y poner la propaganda a tope

es como si rusia solo fuera un ejército de propagandistas, de spamers, como si quisieran ganar la guerra a base de tuits o algo así


que han perdido casi 2000 tanques y 50.000 hombres, y parece que "no han perdido nada" (sic)

yo por lo menos estoy alucinando de la incapacidad rusa para verla venir y para responder
ni un puto avión hemos visto (ruso, ucranianos sí, y supuestamente no tenían)
la flota del mar negro debe de ser de carton piedra y tira con trabuquetes o algo así, porque les hundieron el moskva y fin, cuatro misiles han tirado (igual han sido 200, pero ya), odesa ni la olieron

que los ucranianos han aprendido en 10 años, vale, pero los rusos se han debilitado o algo pasa ahí


----------



## Evangelion (8 Sep 2022)

up


----------



## Barakaldokoa1 (8 Sep 2022)

Todo ayuda.

España envía a Ucrania un A400 con un nuevo cargamento de munición de artillería.


----------



## uberales (8 Sep 2022)

Upeo


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos son héroes y tienen los cojones como el caballo de Espartero


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Sep 2022)

Los pro rusos también han colapsado en el hilo de Ucrania. Ya no postea nadie . Han salido pitando


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Siguen las emboscadas


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Francia enviará unos bonitos cañones tácticos de gran calibre 155mm
Permite moverlos unos cientos de metros después de una andanada evitando así la contrabatería.
Se ve que le sobran y para tirarlos...
Siempre hay un roto para un descosío.


----------



## delhierro (8 Sep 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los menos han decidido venir a este hilo a inmolarse al más puro estilo de los kamikazes japoneses (@delhierro y @McNulty ). Aún mantienen la fe en la vitoria final y creen que su sacrificio servirá para algo.



No jodas promotroll, yo sigo diciendo los mismo desde 2014. El problema para los rusos es que Putin los frena, vosotros decis que el problema es Putin. Tiempo al tiempo. Ahora no hay marcha atras.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## repompero (8 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero ric, no te escama una cosa?? (bueno varias, pero una en concreto)
> 
> los rusos ni se la vieron venir!! (que no tienen satélites ni inteligencia ni nada o qué??)
> 
> ...



Los rusos por supuesto que están debilitados y su sociedad está corrompida hasta la médula. Yo tengo la impresión de que no hay mas que lo que se vé. Han gastado prácticamente todo su fondo de armario de tanques, misiles y soldados. Tecnológicamente son un bluff enorme, sus "drones" de motores aliexpress + camara canon de turista, sus S300 con tecnología y fabricación de hace 50 años, sus soldados sin equipar, sus comunicaciones vía radio sin cifrado serio, no parece que tengan vigilancia satelital, su glonass que no funciona y necesitan comprar GPS civiles, la no existencia ni de fuerza aérea ni naval. Solo tropa sin preparar con tanques y mas tanques viejos, que explotan con nada lanzando torretas al cielo, y disparando a cualquier cosa. Algunos misiles kalibr costosísimos que no aciertan a un campo de futbol y de los que parece que ya casi no quedan. Y Putin seguro que ni se está enterando porque NADIE se atreverá a contarle que el zar está desnudo.


----------



## Pinovski (8 Sep 2022)

Ucrania ha capturado en 2 dias 700km cuadrados, mas del doble de lo que ha capturado Rusia en 1 mes por el Donbas.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Francia enviará unos bonitos cañones tácticos de gran calibre 155mm
> Permite moverlos unos cientos de metros después de una andanada evitando así la contrabatería.
> Se ve que le sobran y para tirarlos...
> Siempre hay un roto para un descosío.



Van a por todas, les estan entregando de todo


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

repompero dijo:


> No se por qué me da que no les quedan fichas para mover. Fichas buenas, digo.





irá putin con su torso desnudo y melena al viento montado en un caballo blanco... acompañado de kadirov... cantando "in the navy"...
menudos macho men... esos dos son homosexuales encubiertos...


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

todos sabemos cómo acaba esto a largo plazo...
jeeps cosacos con metralletas desalojando a la mongolada..
a lo follacabras style...


----------



## keylargof (8 Sep 2022)

Se habla de que ya están en Kupyansk!!


----------



## moncton (8 Sep 2022)

repompero dijo:


> Los rusos por supuesto que están debilitados y su sociedad está corrompida hasta la médula. Yo tengo la impresión de que no hay mas que lo que se vé. Han gastado prácticamente todo su fondo de armario de tanques, misiles y soldados. Tecnológicamente son un bluff enorme, sus "drones" de motores aliexpress + camara canon de turista, sus S300 con tecnología y fabricación de hace 50 años, sus soldados sin equipar, sus comunicaciones vía radio sin cifrado serio, no parece que tengan vigilancia satelital, su glonass que no funciona y necesitan comprar GPS civiles, la no existencia ni de fuerza aérea ni naval. Solo tropa sin preparar con tanques y mas tanques viejos, que explotan con nada lanzando torretas al cielo, y disparando a cualquier cosa. Algunos misiles kalibr costosísimos que no aciertan a un campo de futbol y de los que parece que ya casi no quedan. Y Putin seguro que ni se está enterando porque NADIE se atreverá a contarle que el zar está desnudo.



Totalmente

Se lo han robado todo en los ultimos 30 años, un ejercito Potemkin de carton piedra para engañar al zar mientras los castuzos vivian como dios

El emperador estaba en bolas


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se habla de que ya están en Kupyansk!!






la gráfica del mapa ya muestra que la polla está entrando en el ohete ruso, hasta los intestinos...


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

los rusos harán una finta envolvente antes de que los ucranianos lleguen a Moscú...


----------



## ALCOY (8 Sep 2022)

queremos pan... queremos vino...
queremos a Putin colgado de un pino...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Y todavía más sorprendente que la inacción de la artillería rusa, es la de su aviación. A 100 kilómetros de la frontera y o bien los ucranianos han logrado una negación efectiva, o bien Rusia tienes unas carencias inmensas.



han tirado hasta los SAM como armas de superficie... no les queda NADA.

Yo creo que más que preparar tropas propias, han esperado el momento del desfallecimiento logístico ruso. Ahora no pueden revertirlo, ni Norman schwarzkopf podría.


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Ayer Ucrania recuperó casi tanto territorio como el territorio que Rusia consiguió conquistar durante todo agosto


----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ricardiano (8 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero ric, no te escama una cosa?? (bueno varias, pero una en concreto)
> 
> los rusos ni se la vieron venir!! (que no tienen satélites ni inteligencia ni nada o qué??)
> 
> ...



Es lo malo de la propaganda. Yo no creo que los rusos hiciesen propaganda para engañar al resto del mundo. Eso es una consecuencia, pero la propaganda se hace para engañarse a uno mismo. Es un autoconvencimiento de lo superior que eres. Es lo mismo que hacían los lazis. Eso va calando y genera esa sensación de superioridad que básicamente está basada...en la propaganda. Para los rusos ser alguien que corta el bacalao en el mundo es fundamental. Eso les sirve de punto de apoyo para que su propaganda tenga tracción entre los suyos. Luego viene la realidad y claro resulta que no tienes ninguna estructura de estado creada wunderwaffe.

Luego tienes los añadidos como que los rusos son tremendamente corruptos. Y que pretenden tener un ejercito casi imperial pero con un coste ínfimo, aunque suponga un porcentaje bestial de su PIB. Porque ese es otro problema. Rusia básicamente no puede tener el ejercito que quiere tener. Ni por economía, ni por desarrollo tecnológico, ni por capacidad organizativa.

Tampoco nos hagamos trampas. Si USA apoya a un país decidido a luchar, su gasto es de casi 800.000 millones de dólares anuales, una economía que tiene a las empresas tecnológicas más punteras (y si no las compra a sus aliados) y una capacidad organizativa incomparable. Si UKR estuviese luchando por su cuenta, la cosa sería parecida al 2014. Muchos de los golpes más sorprendentes que ha dado UKR tienen que ver con la audacia y un nivel de inteligencia que es impensable que tengan los ukras.

No en vano, Zelensky creyó hasta el último día que los rusos no invadirían UKR, a pesar de los avisos públicos de USA. O han transformado sus servicios de inteligencia mágicamente en estos 6 meses o hay alguien chivándoles las respuestas.

Yo soy de los que piensan que los rusos no deben tener satélites operativos, ni probablemente misiles intercontinentales que funcionen, es un país viviendo de un pasado que ya no volverá. Un imperio en descomposición que no ha aceptado que se ha vuelto irrelevante en el mundo.

El problema para Rusia es que ya no lucha contra un ejercito cutre, como el georgiano o la propia ukr de 2014. Ahora lucha contra un ejercito mínimamente entrenado, con armamento más moderno que el suyo y con la información e inteligencia occidental a su servicio. Todo en cuentagotas, pero con eso es suficiente.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Empiezan a aparecer columnas rusas masacradas, como en Kiev

Una columna rusa destrozada al sur de Shevchenkove, Óblast de Kharkiv. Uno destruyó Ural-4320, dos BMP-2 y otro BMP no identificado.


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

El ejército ucraniano me está dejando loco de contento, y sin quitarle un ápice de mérito, hay que reconocer que los errores rusos son grotescos. 

Los rusos se pensaban que aunque ellos no podían avanzar, los ucranianos no harían nada. Su plan era regenerarse lo que pudiesen (tercer cuerpo del ejército y esas cutreces) e intentar en otoño avanzar un poco más. Son tan tontos que no valoraron la posibilidad de que entre medias, y conociendo el agotamiento de su ejército, los ucranianos lanzasen ofensivas.


----------



## EGO (8 Sep 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> irá putin con su torso desnudo y melena al viento montado en un caballo blanco... acompañado de kadirov... cantando "in the navy"...
> menudos macho men... esos dos son homosexuales encubiertos...



¿Donde estara el follacabras de Kadyrov y su ejercito cabra tiktokero?


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Donde estara el follacabras de Kadyrov y su ejercito cabra tiktokero?



Preparándose para la guerra civil en rusia


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Desesperacion hasta en la propaganda:


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Estados Unidos impuso sanciones a una empresa iraní debido a su "participación en el envío de drones" al ejército ruso, escriben los medios.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Donde estara el follacabras de Kadyrov y su ejercito cabra tiktokero?



Kadyrov no es tonto y cuando vio que la guerra estaba perdida porque ya no quedaban insumos ni personal... se fue tras las bambalinas y desapareció, si es listo cogerá la pasta y se irá a disfrutar por ahí... tras el batacazo ruso, Chechenia irá detrás, a los usanos les cuesta muy poco dar armas y dinero a la oposición y se quita del medio a Chechenia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

Es increible que ya estén ocupando posiciones rusas al noreste de Jarkov... es decir, en realidad ya se ha superado como tal su vertical.
Es un movimiento que tiene por objetivo infligir el mayor daño a los rusos (sin exponer demasiadas tropas propias) y tomándolo eso sí con algo más de calma.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ja ja ja ja ja!!!! buenísimo, me parto la caja!


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

Los rusos se están descomponiendo, especialmente milicias. en los proximos dias o semanas sabremos algo mas de porque este cambio tan radical.. algo han tenido que ver los Ucranianos o la inteligencia Occidental que ha desencadenado este golpe


----------



## paconan (8 Sep 2022)

Como siempre en estado de negación y como algún paracaidista que cae en este hilo repitiendo que Balakleya no esta tomada y que la retirada rusa solo es una finta mas, los rusos son un ejercito fintero

Él dice: "1) No puedo ver AFU en la foto 2) Todo está tranquilo y en calma en la foto 3) No está claro quién puso la bandera". Claro, amigo. La bandera simplemente bajó del cielo y aterrizó justo en el monumento.




Los certificados de defunción de Balakleya comenzaron a llegar de los rusos.



Mas fintas
Por supuesto, los canales de telegramas rusos citan a algún comandante y explican que todo está de acuerdo con el plan, es una retirada táctica, un juego de múltiples etapas del gobierno ruso muy inteligente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)

pues ahora mismo entonces la unica salida de las tropas de izium es el puente de borova   
himars time


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Parece sacado de una pintura de Iliá Repin:


----------



## tucco (8 Sep 2022)

El hilo está pidiéndo a gritos un Volumen III, ya es inmanejable...


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2022)

No olvidemos nunca lo que decía esta rata chepuda y miserable sobre enviar armas a ucrania


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> El hilo está pidiéndo a gritos un Volumen III, ya es inmanejable...



@txusky_g haz los honores, el hilo es tuyo y creo que vamos a necesitar otro hilo con todo lo que viene


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es lo malo de la propaganda. Yo no creo que los rusos hiciesen propaganda para engañar al resto del mundo. Eso es una consecuencia, pero la propaganda se hace para engañarse a uno mismo. Es un autoconvencimiento de lo superior que eres. Es lo mismo que hacían los lazis. Eso va calando y genera esa sensación de superioridad que básicamente está basada...en la propaganda. Para los rusos ser alguien que corta el bacalao en el mundo es fundamental. Eso les sirve de punto de apoyo para que su propaganda tenga tracción entre los suyos. Luego viene la realidad y claro resulta que no tienes ninguna estructura de estado creada wunderwaffe.
> 
> Luego tienes los añadidos como que los rusos son tremendamente corruptos. Y que pretenden tener un ejercito casi imperial pero con un coste ínfimo, aunque suponga un porcentaje bestial de su PIB. Porque ese es otro problema. Rusia básicamente no puede tener el ejercito que quiere tener. Ni por economía, ni por desarrollo tecnológico, ni por capacidad organizativa.
> 
> ...



pero cuánto ha puesto usa y la otan?
los javelins, 4 himars y unos pocos caesar y tal

ucrania no tiene aviación (salvo 4 migs de veteasaberdonde, igual son polacos y todo), no tiene armada (igual tiene algún barco, pero seguramente los hundieron el primer día o así) y apenas cuenta con infantería (bastante decente, visto lo visto)

les habrán chivao las respuestas, les habrán pasado alguna que otra arma pistonuda, pero... joder, rusia, solo con superioridad numérica tuvo que arrasar (y no es propaganda)

llevaron unos 10 veces más tanques que los que contaba ucrania
soldados como todo el ejército ucraniano
superioridad aérea (que se esfumó rápidamente, no sabemos por qué... bueno sí)
superioridad naval (pero no atacaron odesa, otra incógnita)

para colmo, hubo provincias que se rindieron el primer día sin pegar un tiro (por ejemplo, jerson)

che, iban preparados, no de picnic

por eso me extraña tanto que la inteligencia rusa no haya sabido ver la jugada

y vale que todo lo que dices está ahí (se vio cuando no pudieron tomar hostomel y la columna de 67km quedo expuesta a cualquier ataque, aun tuvieron suerte de que ucrania no tenía aviones, si no, menuda masacre)


pero yo creo que todo esto es algo más que eso
esto evidencia una parálisis en toda la cadena de mando y a todos los niveles
igual la inteligencia hizo los deberes, y bien, informó, pero entre purgas y demás (altos mandos muertos en el frente), quien toma las decisiones es un mono con unos dados o algo así

dicho de otro modo, la descomposición del frente que vemos ahora, es síntoma (y no causa) de una descomposición mayor de todo el alto mando y todo el aparatchik militar en general
soigu es un incompetente, pero para colmo, soigu o quien sea, ha purgado o filtrado o veteasaber a todo el que podía ser competente (lo mismo incluso han dimitido o peor, andan con juegos de tronos)


tenían todas las papeletas para invadir y ganar, pero al primer contratiempo (no tomar el aeropuerto y no poder hacer aterrizar aviones con tropas y tal), todo se vino abajo
no en el frente, sino en el kremlin


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

Señores: 

Cambiamos de hilo que este es muy gordo....







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visrul (8 Sep 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pero ric, no te escama una cosa?? (bueno varias, pero una en concreto)
> los rusos ni se la vieron venir!! (que no tienen satélites ni inteligencia ni nada o qué??)
> y lo que es peor, parecen incapaces de dar respuesta, más allá de bombardear alguna ciudad con algún misil rescatado del fondo de algún barril y poner la propaganda a tope
> es como si rusia solo fuera un ejército de propagandistas, de spamers, como si quisieran ganar la guerra a base de tuits o algo así
> ...



Es el efecto a mi entender de una corrupción masiva en el ejército y en su burocracia.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## txusky_g (8 Sep 2022)

***************CERRAMOS HILO Y SEGUIMOS AQUI:*********







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero porqué lo grabaron con una patata?



Ahora, en la distancia, no doy un duro por ese vídeo. 
Posteriormente aparecieron "noticias" de los orcos en que habían matado a 300 ucranianos... vamos, un despropósito.
Considéralo como un "cocodrilo" disparando a algo que no se ve.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> *Si todo ese avance ucraniano fuese cierto lo estarían repitiendo como loros en todos los telediarios. Si no lo hacen es porque son mentiras fáciles de demostrar y quedarían en ridiculo*.



Manoliko!!!!!!! Anda, pásate por el hilo para que nos riamos un poco!!!

Te vale el Pravda de Moscú?







Pravda Moscú" BLIZCRIG Guerra Relámpago) en Kharkov Las tropas ucranianas lograron avanzar decenas de km en tres días". Qué estará meditando Putin?


Hasta en el Pravda lo reconocen. Y es el periódico favorito de Putin. https://www.kp.ru/daily/27442/4644949/ LE HA LLEGADO LA HORA AL "BLITZ-CRIG" Como resultado, los ataques a Kherson se desvanecieron. Las tropas rusas simplemente los derribaron. Pero Kyiv no se calmó. Y ya lanzó una...




www.burbuja.info






*Pravda Moscú" BLIZCRIG Guerra Relámpago) en Kharkov Las tropas ucranianas lograron avanzar decenas de km en tres días". *


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Impresionante!
900 Himars 96 Apache...


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Ya están más cerca de Svatove, donde existe una resistencia bastante organizada y esto ayuda mucho.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Es que la jugada de estrategia ha sido maestra:
> - Se ha estado diciendo que se iba a atacar con un millon de soldados la zona Sur.
> - Han estado machacando con himars toda esa zona, que les han dejado sin polvorines, pero tb lo han estado haciendo por el Norte
> - Se ha filtrado que Ucrania tiene muchas bajas y que apenas tienen tropas.
> ...





Coño pero esto pégalo en el hilo general con colorines


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



Rapidez, información, gente muy aguerrida y motivada. 
Se avanza muy rápido con vehículos ligeros incluso civiles, se pregunta a la gente rural si ha visto orcos. Orcos?, sí, se fueron para allá hace un par de días!
Sargento qué hacemos? adelante, comuniquelo a jefatura..
Eso es un avance flexible de reacción inmediata con mandos intermedios eficientes y... bueno, ya paro que no quiero dar la brasa. Los orcos son mucho más rígidos hasta el punto de reunirse y esperar órdenes que tardan y tardan. Ha sido dejar los cañones y cagarla.


----------



## Karamba (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (8 Sep 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


>



Joder! " El alma y el cuerpo sacrificaremos por nuestra libertad"
Yo quiero una letra de ese estilo para el himno de España que los rojos se empeñan en que no la haya.


----------



## asakopako (8 Sep 2022)

Ya estamos aquí






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Nuevo hilo continuación de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas-putin-reloaded-v-ii.1727814/ y este...




www.burbuja.info





Para no desperdigarnos y que el hilo vaya más ligero que cuando hay muchas páginas se atranca.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Sep 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se habla de que ya están en Kupyansk!!



Jolín qué faena, llego hoy y hay un montón de páginas para leer.
Se me han acabado los likes, voy a comprar más y vuelvo, cabrones!


----------



## trifasik (9 Sep 2022)

Aquí parece que puede haber un punto crítico, veamos como se desarrolla...


----------



## ghawar (9 Sep 2022)

trifasik dijo:


> Aquí parece que puede haber un punto crítico, veamos como se desarrolla...



Hay nuevo hilo  :






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Te falta una coma? Mas que una coma yo diría que lo que le falta es un hervor meparto: meparto: meparto:.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2022)

Se habla incluso de la posibilidad de desmoronamiento total del frente ruso en el norte.


Los ucranianos han avanzado muchísimo ayer.










Guerra de Ucrania - Día 197 -


Durante la última jornada de guerra en Ucrania, las tropas ucranianas han seguido avanzando a gran ritmo en Járkov, sin aparente oposición por parte rusa. En en lapso de unas pocas horas han tomado Balakliya, una vez evacuada por los defensores, así como Borschivka, Ivanivka, Studenok y...




www.revistaejercitos.com


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr Polux (9 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Estamos en el otro hilo nuevo






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III


Te falta una coma? Mas que una coma yo diría que lo que le falta es un hervor meparto: meparto: meparto:.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2022)

Nueva encuesta: el 70 % de los alemanes quiere seguir apoyando a Ucrania a pesar de los altos precios de la energía. El apoyo a Ucrania es más alto entre los partidarios de los Verdes (97 %) y más bajo en la extrema derecha (30 %) .


----------



## Nunally (11 Sep 2022)

Puede ser propaganda. Pero durante el conflicto de Chechenia en el año 2000 mujeres chechenas acusaron los soldados rusos de abusar sexualmente de ellas.


----------



## Trovador (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El problema es que a los ukros les sobra carne de cañón para sacrificar, y a los rusos no. Me temo que el mando OTAN se ha dado cuenta de esto tan obvio, y han comenzado a tirar palante con todo.
> 
> Si, lo de Donestk es lo único positivo.



Lo de decir gilipolleces sin sentido se tiene de nacimiento o se entrena.

Alguien que defiende su pais= carne de cañon??????
Alguien que ataca un pais sin motivo y perdiendo la guerra, pero mandando más tropas sin cualificiación= CARNE DE CAÑÓN


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Sep 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es lo malo de la propaganda. Yo no creo que los rusos hiciesen propaganda para engañar al resto del mundo. Eso es una consecuencia, pero la propaganda se hace para engañarse a uno mismo. Es un autoconvencimiento de lo superior que eres. Es lo mismo que hacían los lazis. Eso va calando y genera esa sensación de superioridad que básicamente está basada...en la propaganda. Para los rusos ser alguien que corta el bacalao en el mundo es fundamental. Eso les sirve de punto de apoyo para que su propaganda tenga tracción entre los suyos. Luego viene la realidad y claro resulta que no tienes ninguna estructura de estado creada wunderwaffe.
> 
> Luego tienes los añadidos como que los rusos son tremendamente corruptos. Y que pretenden tener un ejercito casi imperial pero con un coste ínfimo, aunque suponga un porcentaje bestial de su PIB. Porque ese es otro problema. Rusia básicamente no puede tener el ejercito que quiere tener. Ni por economía, ni por desarrollo tecnológico, ni por capacidad organizativa.
> 
> ...



Te compro todo menos lo de los misiles intercontinentales.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Pero son cosas distintas, una cosa es una retirada táctica de un territorio para seguir ocupando otras partes del mismo, y otra es una desbandada total de todo el territorio. No confundas.
> 
> *Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, *puesto que los mismos rusos llevan hablando meses de la anexión política de Kherson.



"*Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, .."*

Piensa hoy lo mismo?


----------



## McNulty (13 Oct 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "*Si los rusos abandonaran Kherson, no sería una retirada táctica, sería una derrota, .."*
> 
> Piensa hoy lo mismo?



Claro. Pero los ukros ahora mismo no están para ofensivas tochas me parece a mí.


----------



## Carlitosalcaraz (13 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Claro. Pero los ukros ahora mismo no están para ofensivas tochas me parece a mí.



Pues Mcpollas, vaya preparando el owned









El gobernador prorruso de Jersón pide la evacuación de civiles ante la ofensiva ucraniana: «Para ponerlos a salvo de los misiles»


Vladimir Saldo pidió públicamente la ayuda de Moscú para transportarlos a regiones más seguras de Rusia



www.abc.es


----------



## McNulty (13 Oct 2022)

Carlitosalcaraz dijo:


> Pues Mcpollas, vaya preparando el owned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues me parece bien por lo que pueda pasar, no como hace tu hamijo cocainómano, que los utiliza como escudos humanos y para sensacionalismo periodístico.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Oct 2022)

No upeéis este jilo que es el biego.

Aunque sea para darle de mamar a Mc Tonto.


----------



## Carlitosalcaraz (14 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues me parece bien por lo que pueda pasar, no como hace tu hamijo cocainómano, que los utiliza como escudos humanos y para sensacionalismo periodístico.



Cuando va a ir Putin al frente? No se le ha visto todavía por allí

Joder que hasta perro Sánchez ha ido a Kiev


----------

